# Biggest Loser 10 Fall Challenge -- for losers and maintainers :)



## lisah0711

****current information for Biggest Loser 10 Fall Challenge starting September 3, 2010****

Read this post for important information and to join follow the bolded instructions.

An updated participant list will be posted on this thread and updated periodically.

The coaching schedule and links to Healthy Habits (formerly known as the challenge of the week or COW) will also be posted on the first page of this thread.  Also, links to current results and information from our newest challenge "Whittle Inches Now" (WIN!).   

*Welcome to the Biggest Loser 10 Fall Challenge -- our time to be healthy again!!!*

We've been working hard but many of us still have a ways to go. If you keep doing what you are now doing the number on the scale may not be much different at the end of the year than what it is now. But what could that scale say if you tried something different this fall?

You can make the plan. You can make the changes. You can work to achieve your weight loss goals. *And you can be part of a great group to help and support you!*

*Welcome to the WISH Biggest Loser 10 Fall Challenge*

*It is NEVER too late to join the WISH Biggest Loser 10 Fall Challenge.* To join the challenge post on the thread or PM me and tell me which team you will be on -- loser or maintainer. Also PM your initial weight to Shannon (LuvBaloo), the weight keeper on September 3rd. Report your weight in pounds ie xxx or xxx.x. 

*Our WISH Biggest Loser 10 Fall Challenge will run for fifteen weeks from Friday September 3, 2010 until Friday December 17, 2010.* 

Starting weigh in will be September 3, 2010.  First weigh in will be September 10, 2010 and weigh ins will be on Friday each week after. Each week starting September 14, our weekly Biggest Losers will be recognized. Our final results will be posted the week after December 17th.

As usual, you do not have to watch the TV show to be a part of our challenge.  

*No one is ever voted off our challenge. After three weeks of not reporting your weight to the weight keeper you are removed from the challenge but if you decide to rejoin you are welcomed with open arms.*

The purpose of the WISH Biggest Loser 10 Fall Challenge is to help you on your weight loss journey and keep us all on track this fall during the season of the Biggest Loser 10 shows. The challenge forces you to be accountable. Each week you will report your weight to the weight keeper (LuvBaloo). She is the only person that will know your weight. Your weight will never be published for anyone to see.

We are not following the Biggest Loser 10 show schedule because our participants prefer to get going on their goals now.  

Our Biggest Loser 10 Fall Challenge has a maintainer component again this time -- a separate team for maintainers. If you are a maintainer -- *your hard work paid off *  -- you will part of the maintainers team. Maintainers still report their weight but are scored by whether you stayed within 2 pounds of your maintained weight number. If you stayed on track, you make the list of maintainers for the week and you still receive the benefit of all the support, accountability and encouragement a BL challenge provides. You can move between loser and maintainer status -- it's your choice. 

On our Biggest Loser 10 Fall Challenge we encourage and support each other. We celebrate those small victories and offer advice to help each other meet the weight loss challenges we face. We get to know each other. We laugh together and we cry together. WISH Biggest Loser 10 Fall Challenge can be your weight loss support system.

You will get out of this challenge what you put into it. If you get serious and use this program it CAN and WILL help you lose weight. As you make choices during the day consider what your fellow losers would do. They would say no to the doughnut at the office but they would find time to get some exercise even if they are tired after a long day. Losing weight is not a 'quick fix'. It takes time, commitment, and lots of hard work.  Our Biggest Loser 10 Fall Challenge 2010 is here to help you.. 

Our Biggest Loser 10 Fall Challenge will be a little different from our previous challenges.

* There will be two groups losers and maintainers this time.
* There will one mega-thread for the entire challenge. (*Don't be afraid of the big thread -- it is a little intense the first couple of weeks but then gets better and is what our participants like*!) 
* We will not have team captains but will have a different 'coach' each week. They will serve as hostesses on the Biggest Loser 10 Fall Challenge thread, post questions of the day, acknowledge posters, post mini-challenges and offer encouragement. Some coaches may serve for a second week later in the challenge.
* LuvBaloo will serve again as the weight keeper. Thank you, LuvBaloo, for doing this again!  
* jenanderson will be our Healthy Habits coach (formerly known as the challenge of the week or COW) coach. Weekly challenges will encourage us to develop healthy habits for our bodies and souls. Thank you, jenanderson, for being our Healthy Habits coach! 
* Connie96 will be our Whittle Inches Now coach (WIN).  This is our newest component of the WISH Biggest Loser Challenge and another way to measure your success -- by tracking inches lost!  Thank you, Connie96, for being our WIN keeper! 
* donac and I are hostessing the challenge.  We keep things organized and moving along.  Thank you, donac, for co-hostessing this challenge!
* There is also a goal component of the challenge.  You can set a goal, i.e. lose 20 pounds, and LuvBaloo will keep track of how close you are to your goal each week.  To see an example of the goals results post click here.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36437607&postcount=995

We will laugh together, we will cry together and a few of us will finish the challenge together, hopefully weighing less than when we started.
*

Here is our clippie for the fall challenge.  This is the final version so feel free to start using it!*






We are recycling last years clippie and the date will be changed.  *A big thank you to corinnak for designing our clippie for us*!      

*To put the clippie in your signature, do the following:*
1.  Right click on the clippie above.  Then click on Properties at the bottom of the list.  You will see something that looks like this behind address *http://i16.photobucket.com /albums/ b16/ lisah0711/ BL-Fall-20101.gif  * I've bolded it here and put in some extra spaces so it will show in the post.  Copy that phrase -- don't bold it or have the spaces.  (To copy highlight the phrase and do CTRL (control key) C)
2.  Click on User CP in the upper left hand corner of the screen -- it's in the blue bar
3.  Click on Edit Signature in Settings & Options on the left
4.  Paste the phrase you copied.  Add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the end.  
5.  Save your signature.

Don't worry if it takes a couple of tries and let us know if you have any problems.  If someone has an easier way to explain how to do this please let me know.

Let's review the components of our WISH Biggest Loser 10 Fall Challenge.

*The weight report
* Your weight report is due each Friday.
* You PM your report to LuvBaloo.
* Report your weigh in pounds ie xxx or xxx.x.
* Carefully review your weight before you send your message to Shannon. PLEASE make sure the weight is typed correctly. Is that 166 or 156? Are you at 174 or 177? Misspelling is forgivable, typos happen, let's just make sure they don't happen with those numbers in your weight.
* Weight reports are required to remain in the challenge. After three weeks of no reports you are dropped from the challenge. After being dropped from the challenge you may return by reporting your current weight. We will welcome you back any time you want to rejoin if your drop out for a few weeks.
* You can chatter on our thread even if you don't do the weigh ins.*

*Healthy Habits (formerly known as challenge of the week)
* jenanderson will post the challenge of the week on our BL thread.
* Not every week will involve a challenge.
* Participation in the weekly challenge is optional. You can pick and choose what part of the challenge that you want to do.
* Each challenge will clearly state a beginning date, ending date
* Each challenge will include tasks to perform and point values awarded for accomplishing the tasks.
* It is helpful to print the challenge tasks to refer to throughout the week or use the handy link on the first page of the thread *

*Whittle Inches Now! (WIN!)
* Connie96 is our coach for this component.
* There will be several measurements used in this challenge -- we're still deciding which ones
* Every three weeks you will take your measurements and PM them to Connie96
* Your measurements are never posted for anyone to see 
* This is a brand new component to our challenges so look for more info
*

*WISH Biggest Loser 10 Fall Challenge 2010 
* One mega-thread will run for the entire challenge.
* Participation on the thread is optional.
* Each week a new 'coach' will serve as hostess on our WISH Biggest Loser 10 Fall Challenge. Their duties include posting questions of the day, acknowledging posters, posting mini-challenges and offering encouragement. Some coaches may serve for a second week later in the challenge. If you are interested in serving as a coach please PM or email me. We strive to have a different coach each week so that means lots of volunteers!* 

So that's the scoop losers and maintainers. To join our challenge follow the instructions given above. If you have any questions PM me or donac.

Good luck and have a healthy day!


----------



## lisah0711

*Looking for the weigh in and goals results?  See links below*!

First results will be posted on September 14th.

*Our beginning statistics*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38161899&postcount=524

*Results Weeks 1*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38225735&postcount=729

*Goals Results Weeks 1*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38225744&postcount=730

*Results Weeks 2*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38318912&postcount=1103

*Goals Results Weeks 2*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38318919&postcount=1104

*Results Weeks 3*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38403205&postcount=1431

*Goals Results Weeks 3*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38403218&postcount=1432

*Results Weeks 4*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38484442&postcount=1648

*Goals Results Weeks 4*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38484444&postcount=1649

*Results Weeks 5*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38583675&postcount=1888

*Goals Results Weeks 5*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38583680&postcount=1889

*Results Weeks 6*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38653878&postcount=2100

*Goals Results Weeks 6*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38653880&postcount=2101

*Results Weeks 7*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38737272&postcount=2321

*Goals Results Weeks 7*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38737277&postcount=2322

*Results Weeks 8*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38826998&postcount=2516

*Goals Results Weeks 8*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38827001&postcount=2517

*Results Weeks 9*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38908777&postcount=2671

*Goals Results Weeks 9*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38908786&postcount=2672

*Results Weeks 10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38978418&postcount=2825

*Results Weeks 11*

*Goals Results Weeks 11*


*Results Weeks 12*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39117283&postcount=3164

*Goals Results Weeks 12*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39117293&postcount=3165

*Results Weeks 13*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39187300&postcount=3348

*Goals Results Weeks 13*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39187303&postcount=3349


----------



## lisah0711

*And, now, we proudly present, our losers and maintainers!*

*LOSERS*
lisah0711  (Lisa)
donac (Dona)
LuvBaloo (Shannon)
Connie96 (Connie)
mikamah
cclovesdis (CC)
Dahly (Leslie)
mommyof2Pirates (Lindsay)
pjlla (Pamela)
Worfiedoodles
tigger813 (Tracey)
Octoberbride03 (Maureen)
NC Tink (Lubi)
jennz
RENThead09
RAluck
PrinceCharmingsMom
alamere1496 (Ann)
disneymom2one (MB) **Winner of the Summer Challenge!*
disneycruisegal (Lissa)
Camsmom (Brandi)
cruisindisney (Susan)
alisaheather
Cupcaker (Jeanette)
BealsRwe (Stephanie)
natale1980 (natale)
ireland nicole
tiki23
hopeforus
KristiMc (Kristi)
tgrrstarr (Kelli)
Dreamer24 (Dani)
my3princes (Deb)
dvccruiser76
debsters41
cherry-pops (Cheryl)
tmclanton
DisneyObsession
natale1980 (natale)
MelanieC (Melanie)
jbm02 (Jude)
keenercam (Cam)
corinnak (Corrina)
grafxgirl (Brandy)
liesel (Lisa)
ImprovGal
chicogirl
crissyd1
pinkle
brinalyn530 (Bree)
canadadisney
plutogal
goldcupmom (Julie)
JOANNEL
devonsmommy
Momtotwogirls (Chylynn)
Sarah's Mom
aamomma
nettii
settinsail (Shawn)
lovedvc
gudrench3
Worfiedoodles (Maria)
maiziezoe (Ann)
Zoesmama03
Holly324
MickeyMagic
MacG (Kim)
daphne
PRINCESSVIJA
BernardandMissBianca (Buffy)
michele1377
m_kasch
stitch'sgirl
boltfan
mikat
CrystalS
jayna22


Did I spell your name wrong?  Forget to add you to the list?  I apologize -- please just send me a PM and I will fix it!  



*MAINTAINERS*
Rose&Mike (Rose)
50sjayne
princessbride6205
jenanderson (Jen)
flipflopmom(Taryn)
carmiedog



*THE BIRTHDAY BUNCH* 
8/30 Connie96
9/4 Rose&Mike
9/5  flipflopmom
9/18 my3princes
        LuvBaloo
10/3 jenanderson
11/20 zoesmama03


----------



## lisah0711

*Looking for Healthy Habits? (formerly known as Challenge of the Week)* Each week I will post links to the Healthy Habits Challenge of the Week so they are easy to find and report.  Thank you jenanderson for being our Healthy Habits coach! 

*Week 1 Healthy Habits 9/3/10 - 9/9/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38073475&postcount=185

*Week 1 Results*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38252416&postcount=834

*Week 2 Healthy Habits 9/10/10 - 9/16/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38161288&postcount=522

*Week 2 Results*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38343544&postcount=1212

*Week 3 Healthy Habits 9/17/10 - 9/23/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38252587&postcount=835

*Week 3 Results*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38426842&postcount=1502

*Week 4 Healthy Habits 9/24/10 - 9/30/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38343729&postcount=1213

*Week 4 Results*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38593673&postcount=1911

*Week 5 Healthy Habits 10/1/10 - 10/7/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38426920&postcount=1503

*Week 5 Results*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38593762&postcount=1912

*Week 6 Healthy Habits 10/8/10 - 10/14/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38512679&postcount=1733

*HEALTHY HABITS IS TAKING A BREAK FOR NOW*


----------



## lisah0711

*Coaching schedule*

*Many thanks to everyone who has volunteered to coach during this challenge.  Coaches act as hostess for our thread, post QOTD, reply to posts, and help keep our conversation moving.  We couldn't have a challenge without you! *

*9/3 - 9/9* *lisah0711*
*9/10 - 9/16* *cclovesdis*
*9/17- 9/23* *keenercam*
*9/24 -9/30* *donac*
*10/1 -10/7* *pjlla*
*10/8 - 10/14* *MelanieC*
*10/15 - 10/21* *my3princes*
*10/22 - 10/28* *mommyof2Pirates*
*10/29 - 11/4* *tigger813*
*11/5 - 11/11* *COACH OF THE WEEK ROTATION*
                Fri 11/5 Rose&Mike
                Sat 11/6 mikamah
                Sun 11/7 donac
                Mon 11/8 lisah0711
               Tues 11/9 50sjayne
               Weds 11/10 jbm02
               Thur 11/11 keenercam
*11/12 - 11/18* *flipflopmom*
*11/19 - 11/25* *mikamah*
*11/26 - 12/3* *11/26-11/29 worfiedoodles and 11/30-12/2 donac*
*12/4 - 12/9* *Rose&Mike*
*12/10 - 12/17* *cclovesdis*

*Wow! Thank you so much to all of you who have volunteered to coach!  If you want to try coaching and your name isn't on this list, just let me know and we can do some sharing -- it's a lot of fun -- don't be shy!*

*LOOKING FOR THE QUESTION OF THE DAY?  OR WANT TO CATCH UP ON QUESTIONS THAT HAVE BEEN ASKED? CHECK OUT THIS HANDY LINKhttp://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35031934&postcount=1 WE WILL ALSO USE THIS SPACE FOR SUGGESTED QUESTIONS AND FOR AN ARCHIVE OF QOTD TO HELP OUR COACHES AND PARTICIPANTS!*

Did you know we have a recipe thread?  This is the place to share your health and delicious recipes.  Thank you to Rose&Mike who maintains this thread for us! http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36324235&postcount=1


----------



## lisah0711

*Looking for the WIN (Whittle Inches Now!) results?  See links below*!

Check this handy link for info on how WIN! works http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38053795&postcount=132

First results will be posted at the end of September.

*Our beginning statistics*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38167150&postcount=544

Results Round 1 (9/3/10-9/24/10)
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38397270&postcount=1422

Results Round 2 (9/25/10-10/15/10)
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38666127&postcount=2132

Results Round 3 (10/16/10-11/5/10)
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38908167&postcount=2669


----------



## lisah0711

Welcome to our new challenge!  

Our summer challenge is still going strong.  I will be checking on this thread periodically but if you want to come and chat with us our summer challenge thread is here http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37887729&postcount=1

It's never too late to join a BL challenge!  So come on over and chat.  

I will start coaching this thread in earnest about the 1st of September.


----------



## pjlla

Hopping on to save my place!  Lisa, I will send you a PM about coaching!  Looking forward to being a loser and HOPEFULLY FINALLY a maintainer this round!..................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Just posting to get on the list...I am a Loser (but only in the best way!) 

Looking forward to this Challenge, I'm going to need it! 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Excited to get a fresh start next week! I just sent you a PM about coaching!

I'm still a loser and going to succeed this time to becoming a maintainer!


----------



## tigger813

pjlla said:


> Hopping on to save my place!  Lisa, I will send you a PM about coaching!  Looking forward to being a loser and HOPEFULLY FINALLY a maintainer this round!..................P



I'm with you Pam! We will definitely have to try and meet at Pheasant Lane sometime during the challenge for a good walking workout and maybe Redwalker can join us too!


----------



## carmiedog

You gals just don't like giving me a break, do you?  I have to admit I was hoping this challenge wouldn't start for a few more weeks closer to the fall show premiere. But alas, you are here, so I guess I am, too. 

I mostly need the accountability. I don't have any major weight loss goals this round. My goal is to continue losing slowly, then to not gain TOO much between Thanksgiving and Christmas so I end back up close to where I am currently.  I guess for this challenge I'm a weekly loser, although I'm hoping to just overall maintain considering the upcoming holidays. Of course if I make it through the end of the year LESS than I am now, that would just be delicious. 

I do have fitness goals: getting back on the treadmill regularly (I got lazy this summer), and doing the www.twohundredsitups.com plan with my son (we'll do each week twice though and do it over a period of 12 weeks)


----------



## jenanderson

THANKS to Lisa for getting this all set up!    You are the best for organizing this...I know it must take a lot of work.  THANK YOU!!!!!

I am really looking forward to being the Healthy Habits coach!    I learned a lot doing it this past summer and hope to make it even better for everyone who wants to participate!  

Lisa - I will send you a PM about coaching.  I think I am up to it again this fall.  

Can't wait for the new challenge to begin and to watch all the success that happens here!

Jen


----------



## Octoberbride03

I'm in too

Will not be coaching this time around though due to work.  Just have no idea how its going to be with Christmas coming up.  Maybe I'll get lucky with a new job.  But I am definitely in for the Losers team.


----------



## NC_Tink

Please count me in for this challenge. Took the summer off and now I need my group to get back on track!


----------



## jennz

I'm in for losing


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> I'm with you Pam! We will definitely have to try and meet at Pheasant Lane sometime during the challenge for a good walking workout and maybe Redwalker can join us too!



Set up a plan with Redwalker and let me know the date.... I will make a SUPREME effort to fit it in... I'd love to meet you IRL!!



NC_Tink said:


> Please count me in for this challenge. Took the summer off and now I need my group to get back on track!



Glad to see you back!

Just checking in over here to see what the chatter is about! .........P


----------



## donac

Count me in for the fall.  Maybe I will have better luck with this challenge.

If you need a coach you can count on me.


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> Hopping on to save my place!  Lisa, I will send you a PM about coaching!  Looking forward to being a loser and HOPEFULLY FINALLY a maintainer this round!..................P



 pjlla!  I know that you will be a maintainer before this challenge is over!   And thanks for volunteering to coach!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Just posting to get on the list...I am a Loser (but only in the best way!)  Looking forward to this Challenge, I'm going to need it!



 Worfiedoodles!  Enjoy your vacation!  



tigger813 said:


> Excited to get a fresh start next week! I just sent you a PM about coaching!
> 
> I'm still a loser and going to succeed this time to becoming a maintainer!



 Tigger813!  You'll be on the maintainer team before you know it, too!  And thank you for volunteering to coach!  



carmiedog said:


> You gals just don't like giving me a break, do you?  I have to admit I was hoping this challenge wouldn't start for a few more weeks closer to the fall show premiere. But alas, you are here, so I guess I am, too.



 Carmiedog!  Sorry, no break but it sounds like you have a great plan for this challenge!  



jenanderson said:


> THANKS to Lisa for getting this all set up!  You are the best for organizing this...I know it must take a lot of work.  THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> I am really looking forward to being the Healthy Habits coach!    I learned a lot doing it this past summer and hope to make it even better for everyone who wants to participate!
> 
> Lisa - I will send you a PM about coaching.  I think I am up to it again this fall.
> 
> Can't wait for the new challenge to begin and to watch all the success that happens here!
> 
> Jen



 jenanderson!  And *thank you* for being our Healthy Habits coach and volunteering to coach too!    I think that we will have a great challenge and I'm looking forward to our new challenges.



Octoberbride03 said:


> I'm in too
> 
> Will not be coaching this time around though due to work.  Just have no idea how its going to be with Christmas coming up.  Maybe I'll get lucky with a new job.  But I am definitely in for the Losers team.



 Octoberbride03!  Glad to see you back and we will miss you as coach but totally understand how busy it gets at your job this time of year!  



NC_Tink said:


> Please count me in for this challenge. Took the summer off and now I need my group to get back on track!



 NC Tink!  Nice to see you again!  



jennz said:


> I'm in for losing



 jennz!  Nice to see you, too, again!   



donac said:


> Count me in for the fall.  Maybe I will have better luck with this challenge.
> 
> If you need a coach you can count on me.



 donac!  And thank you for co-hostessing our challenge and volunteering to coach!  

It's great to see folks signing up.  I will be checking back here periodically but don't forget to keep chatting on our summer challenge thread as we wait for our exciting final results!  

I will also be venturing out to the other forums to announce the challenge and hope to see some more folks joining us soon!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lisa--please put me on the maintainers list. 

Welcome back to some of our friends! We missed you this summer.:goodvibe

Jennz--are you still going to Indy?


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> Lisa--please put me on the maintainers list.
> 
> Welcome back to some of our friends! We missed you this summer.:goodvibe
> 
> Jennz--are you still going to Indy?



 Rose&Mike!  You are the first person who is officially on the maintainer team this round but I think you will have lots of company soon.  Thanks for volunteering to coach, too!


----------



## RALuck

I am in for losing, I could certainly use the motivation!


----------



## PrinceCharmingsMom

I would love to join this for the loosing side.


----------



## alamere1496

I would love to join in on the loser side.  I was down to my goal weight and have gained most of it back.  I NEED the motivation!!


----------



## hunter1211

I would also love to join this on the losing side.  I need the motivation and accountability too.


----------



## cclovesdis

Figured I better join the chatter here too!

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Dahly

Hey everyone! I am in on the loser side! Looks like we have some new names joining in for the fall challenge. Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## disneymom2one

I'm in again - was a newbie in the summer challenge.  I mostly lurk but I give this thread a huge amount of credit for the fact that I've lost quite a bit of weight this summer.  I keep the thread and WW Online open at all times.

No big introduction - I'm MB, 41, married for almost 17 years to my grad. school buddy.  We have a daughter who is absolutely brilliant and also on the autistic spectrum.  She's a freshman at a very large high school this year and is holding her own.

My husband and I work together in the math department of our local college.  He's a full time faculty member and I teach on a part-time basis - usually three courses a semester.  I love my job.

Two years ago, I weighed 257 pounds and as of this moment, I am 200.8 - which is the lowest I have weighed since before I was pregnant with my teenager.  

Anyway, I'll probably lurk again but this challenge really keeps me going.


----------



## disneycruisegal

Please add me to the loser team.  I could sure use some help losing weight!  Would love to be slimmer when I cruise the Dream in April.


----------



## Camsmom

How do I join and what do i do? Maybe i should read the beginning again. 
 

I would like to lose and keep off.... 30-40 lbs!


----------



## cruisindisney

I'd like to join the losers as well.  This is my first time doing this challenge, but I am trying to loose another 20-25 lbs before our cruise in March.  

I need motivation!


----------



## carmiedog

Camsmom said:


> How do I join and what do i do? Maybe i should read the beginning again.
> 
> 
> I would like to lose and keep off.... 30-40 lbs!



super easy - next friday just weigh yourself and pm your number to LuvBaloo. Then each friday pm her your new weight. Throughout the week there are questions of the day and lots of chatter on our thread, and weekly challenges (this really helped me get started the first time I participated). Stay involved as much as you can - these ladies rock and are inspiring!

And WELCOME to the disboards!


----------



## tigger813

WOOHOO! I love the beginning of a new challenge!!!!

Welcome to all our new LOSERS! You are in good company!

Enjoy your weekend! The fun starts next week!!!!!


----------



## alisaheather

Count me in!  I'd be proud to be a loser!   

Was lazy this summer and need to get on track.  Now is as good a time as any!  Looking forward to this challenge.


----------



## Cupcaker

Id like to join too.  This is my first challenge.  Recently at work we did a BL and was able to lose 30 lbs, but I need a few more to go so this is perfect


----------



## tigger813

Welcome to all our new friends!!!!! This is going to be great!!!!!!!


----------



## RENThead09

thank you for setting this up.  I had a horrible time this summer trying to keep up with the boards.  But I am now fully moved to Anaheim, have internet that works, and seeing my trianer twice a week on my way to running 13 half marathons over the next 13 months.

Hope to lose about 20 over the course of this as I build a little muscle as well (I hate lifting weights...aauugghhh!!!!)

Will send a PM about coaching.

-Pat


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I found my way over here and wanted to give the official "Im in"  The summer challenge has helped me sooooo much and i am looking forward to the fall.  I still have a goal of loosing 30-35 more lbs by the end of february so I hope to have a really successful fall.  I look forward to meeting some of our new comers and continuing to get to know our veterans as well.
~Lindsay


----------



## BealsRwe

Count me in with the losers!  I have lost 50, but need and want to lose another 30 more!


----------



## natale1980

I need to lose 25-30 to be to my goal weight...
I have a hard time losing weight on my own... I need your help! 

-nat


----------



## ireland_nicole

I'd like to be a part of the challenge, please- I'm definitely a loser (in the best sense, I hope).  I'm down 39 lbs and have 80 to go, so should be losing for a while LOL.  Look forward to some good chatter and encouragement for each other.


----------



## tiki23

I'm in!!  (Though I'll miss a weigh-in...because I'll be in WDW! )


----------



## flipflopmom

WHAT A GORGEOUS NEW THREAD!  WAY TO GO LISA!

Count me in.  I'm a loser, for now!  Hope to join Rose before too much longer.  Lisa, put me down for one of the Nov. coaching times, Brad will be back on 1st then! 

Welcome to all the new faces!  Jump in, we get kinda chatty.  Ask questions.  It helped me to make a cheat sheet of names and important info. at first.  You'll see my crazy name a lot.  Don't let us intimidate you, some of us have been through several challenges together. and kinda know more about each other than our IRL friends do.  We are so excited to have you with us, and you'll be in the mix, too.  Ask questions if you get lost.  Just don't be shy!   I jumped in the middle of the winter challenge, and have made some of my "best" friends here, even if I have never met them.  The more you talk, share, and hang with us, the more successful you will be, I promise.  

To my "old friends"  - hey ladies!  Glad to see you are going to be here!   I need you all to help me get to my goal ASAP!  Without your support, I would be a basket case, but you know that!

Taryn


----------



## jennz

Rose&Mike said:


> Lisa--please put me on the maintainers list.
> 
> Welcome back to some of our friends! We missed you this summer.:goodvibe
> 
> Jennz--are you still going to Indy?



Rose you are awesome - a maintainer!!  Yes I'm still "going" to Indy.  I have to smile b/c I live about 3 miles from the meet.     Pm'ing you....


----------



## tigger813

I'm with you, Taryn! I want to try and get 15 off quickly before Redwalker's b'day party on Sept. 25th! Her b'day is Oct. 1!

Up early cuz I couldn't sleep and the girls were up! DD1 is having some stomach issue so I hope we can still go camping! They are so excited! They're downstairs hoping to find Camp Rock 2 on demand! It was supposed to be available yesterday on Fios! Mostly packed just need to put the food and drinks together and the chairs we're taking. Can't forget the pillows!

Need to get some breakfast together for everyone! Probably make them cinnamon rolls as they all love that! I'll have some coffee cake and a smoothie if my milk in the fridge is still ok. I'll buy fresh tomorrow on the way back into town.

Hope everyone has a great weekend! I'm listening to DisRadio on my computer while I type!  95 days to go until our trip! I'm starting to really get excited!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz said:


> Rose you are awesome - a maintainer!!  Yes I'm still "going" to Indy.  I have to smile b/c I live about 3 miles from the meet.     Pm'ing you....



Thanks Jennifer! Did you order up some cool temps for next Saturday morning? I would like it to be in the upper 50s for my race, but Mike said I should settle for the 60s and be happy!

Hi to all the new folks!


----------



## hopeforus

I am excitced to have found you. I saw the link on the Dis Podcast Thread and headed right on over! I will be sending an email next Friday. Thanks for this amazing opportunity!


----------



## tigger813

hopeforus said:


> I am excitced to have found you. I saw the link on the Dis Podcast Thread and headed right on over! I will be sending an email next Friday. Thanks for this amazing opportunity!



Welcome! We're glad you are joining us! You'll love it here!!!!


----------



## lisah0711

RALuck said:


> I am in for losing, I could certainly use the motivation!



 RALuck!  



PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> I would love to join this for the loosing side.



 PrinceCharmingsMom!



alamere1496 said:


> I would love to join in on the loser side.  I was down to my goal weight and have gained most of it back.  I NEED the motivation!!



 alamere!



hunter1211 said:


> I would also love to join this on the losing side.  I need the motivation and accountability too.



 hunter1211!



cclovesdis said:


> Figured I better join the chatter here too!
> 
> Welcome everyone!



 cclovesdis!  



Dahly said:


> Hey everyone! I am in on the loser side! Looks like we have some new names joining in for the fall challenge. Looking forward to getting to know everyone.



 Dahly!



disneymom2one said:


> I'm in again - was a newbie in the summer challenge.  I mostly lurk but I give this thread a huge amount of credit for the fact that I've lost quite a bit of weight this summer.  I keep the thread and WW Online open at all times.
> 
> No big introduction - I'm MB, 41, married for almost 17 years to my grad. school buddy.  We have a daughter who is absolutely brilliant and also on the autistic spectrum.  She's a freshman at a very large high school this year and is holding her own.
> 
> My husband and I work together in the math department of our local college.  He's a full time faculty member and I teach on a part-time basis - usually three courses a semester.  I love my job.
> 
> Two years ago, I weighed 257 pounds and as of this moment, I am 200.8 - which is the lowest I have weighed since before I was pregnant with my teenager.
> 
> Anyway, I'll probably lurk again but this challenge really keeps me going.



 disneymom2one!  



disneycruisegal said:


> Please add me to the loser team.  I could sure use some help losing weight!  Would love to be slimmer when I cruise the Dream in April.



 disneycruisegal!



Camsmom said:


> How do I join and what do i do? Maybe i should read the beginning again.
> 
> 
> I would like to lose and keep off.... 30-40 lbs!



 Camsmom!  You're in!

Welcome to all of you, our new and returning participants!  It's wonderful to see you all!


----------



## lisah0711

cruisindisney said:


> I'd like to join the losers as well.  This is my first time doing this challenge, but I am trying to loose another 20-25 lbs before our cruise in March.  I need motivation!



 cruisindisney!



carmiedog said:


> super easy - next friday just weigh yourself and pm your number to LuvBaloo. Then each friday pm her your new weight. Throughout the week there are questions of the day and lots of chatter on our thread, and weekly challenges (this really helped me get started the first time I participated). Stay involved as much as you can - these ladies rock and are inspiring!
> 
> And WELCOME to the disboards!



Thanks for jumping in there!  



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO! I love the beginning of a new challenge!!!!
> 
> Welcome to all our new LOSERS! You are in good company!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend! The fun starts next week!!!!!



 There's nothing like the start of a new challenge!  



alisaheather said:


> Count me in!  I'd be proud to be a loser!
> 
> Was lazy this summer and need to get on track.  Now is as good a time as any!  Looking forward to this challenge.



 alisaheather!



Cupcaker said:


> Id like to join too.  This is my first challenge.  Recently at work we did a BL and was able to lose 30 lbs, but I need a few more to go so this is perfect



 Cupcaker!  When you get to your goal you can move to the maintainer team -- you can move back and forth between the teams as you want to.



RENThead09 said:


> thank you for setting this up.  I had a horrible time this summer trying to keep up with the boards.  But I am now fully moved to Anaheim, have internet that works, and seeing my trianer twice a week on my way to running 13 half marathons over the next 13 months.
> 
> Hope to lose about 20 over the course of this as I build a little muscle as well (I hate lifting weights...aauugghhh!!!!)
> 
> Will send a PM about coaching.
> 
> -Pat



 RENThead09!  And thank you for volunteering to coach.    How fun to live in Anaheim -- I grew up there -- so close to the magic of DL!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I found my way over here and wanted to give the official "Im in"  The summer challenge has helped me sooooo much and i am looking forward to the fall.  I still have a goal of loosing 30-35 more lbs by the end of february so I hope to have a really successful fall.  I look forward to meeting some of our new comers and continuing to get to know our veterans as well.
> ~Lindsay



 mommyof2Pirates!  You've had a very successful year and more to come!



BealsRwe said:


> Count me in with the losers!  I have lost 50, but need and want to lose another 30 more!



 BealsRwe!  Great loss so far already!  



natale1980 said:


> I need to lose 25-30 to be to my goal weight...
> I have a hard time losing weight on my own... I need your help!



 natele1980!  You've come to the right place!



ireland_nicole said:


> I'd like to be a part of the challenge, please- I'm definitely a loser (in the best sense, I hope).  I'm down 39 lbs and have 80 to go, so should be losing for a while LOL.  Look forward to some good chatter and encouragement for each other.



 ireland nicole!  



tiki23 said:


> I'm in!!  (Though I'll miss a weigh-in...because I'll be in WDW! )



 tiki23!  When you get to that week that you will miss just send a PM to let LuvBaloo know so she will mark you excused for that week.  



flipflopmom said:


> WHAT A GORGEOUS NEW THREAD!  WAY TO GO LISA!
> 
> Count me in.  I'm a loser, for now!  Hope to join Rose before too much longer.  Lisa, put me down for one of the Nov. coaching times, Brad will be back on 1st then!
> 
> Welcome to all the new faces!  Jump in, we get kinda chatty.  Ask questions.  It helped me to make a cheat sheet of names and important info. at first.  You'll see my crazy name a lot.  Don't let us intimidate you, some of us have been through several challenges together. and kinda know more about each other than our IRL friends do.  We are so excited to have you with us, and you'll be in the mix, too.  Ask questions if you get lost.  Just don't be shy!   I jumped in the middle of the winter challenge, and have made some of my "best" friends here, even if I have never met them.  The more you talk, share, and hang with us, the more successful you will be, I promise.
> 
> To my "old friends"  - hey ladies!  Glad to see you are going to be here!   I need you all to help me get to my goal ASAP!  Without your support, I would be a basket case, but you know that!
> 
> Taryn



 flipflopmom!  And thanks for volunteering to coach!  



tigger813 said:


> I'm with you, Taryn! I want to try and get 15 off quickly before Redwalker's b'day party on Sept. 25th! Her b'day is Oct. 1!
> 
> Up early cuz I couldn't sleep and the girls were up! DD1 is having some stomach issue so I hope we can still go camping! They are so excited! They're downstairs hoping to find Camp Rock 2 on demand! It was supposed to be available yesterday on Fios! Mostly packed just need to put the food and drinks together and the chairs we're taking. Can't forget the pillows!
> 
> Need to get some breakfast together for everyone! Probably make them cinnamon rolls as they all love that! I'll have some coffee cake and a smoothie if my milk in the fridge is still ok. I'll buy fresh tomorrow on the way back into town.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend! I'm listening to DisRadio on my computer while I type!  95 days to go until our trip! I'm starting to really get excited!



I love Disradio!


----------



## lisah0711

hopeforus said:


> I am excitced to have found you. I saw the link on the Dis Podcast Thread and headed right on over! I will be sending an email next Friday. Thanks for this amazing opportunity!



 hopeforus!  

*It's so nice to see all of our new and returning folks!   

I will be checking this thread periodically and welcoming folks but most of our chatting will be done on our summer challenge thread.  The summer challenge has ended but we are waiting for our results which will be posted next week.  So if you want to see what the end of a challenge looks like or just to say "hi" come on over!

Or feel free to chat here.  I'll be posting a warm up question of the day on Wednesday!*


----------



## tiki23

tiki23 said:


> I'm in!!  (Though I'll miss a weigh-in...because I'll be in WDW! )



Oops!  I forgot to say which what list I'm on; thanks for adding me, Lisa!


----------



## KristiMc

Please add me to the losers list.  Thanks!


----------



## carmiedog

tigger813 said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend! I'm listening to DisRadio on my computer while I type!  95 days to go until our trip! I'm starting to really get excited!



Thought I'd check it out and disradio dot come is NOT the link (as I'm sure many of you are already aware!).  Thank goodness the kids weren't here.


----------



## tggrrstarr

I'm in!  This is my first time doing a challenge.  I have been wanting to lose weight for years, but never had any motivation or desire to make any changes to my lifestyle.  But this  past July, something changed.  I have been working for about six weeks now, and have lost 18 lbs.  I have changed my diet, added two types of exercise and am working towards losing 60 lbs by January.  My hope is to lose 10 lbs a month and not be discouraged by the occasional plateaus.


----------



## Dreamer24

I'm new to this board but I'd like to try.  I have about 10 lbs to lose for my goal weight but would love to lose 15 this fall because along with the holidays I have a DXDP trip in December and I'd like to start the new year at my goal!


----------



## lisah0711

tiki23 said:


> Oops!  I forgot to say which what list I'm on; thanks for adding me, Lisa!



No worries!    If you don't say I ususally put you on the loser list because most of us are there although our maintainer group is growing.  We all hope to be maintainers some day!  



KristiMc said:


> Please add me to the losers list.  Thanks!



 KristiMc!  Thanks for joining our challenge!



carmiedog said:


> Thought I'd check it out and disradio dot come is NOT the link (as I'm sure many of you are already aware!).  Thank goodness the kids weren't here.



Yikes!   I always listen to DisRadio from the link on live365.com.



tggrrstarr said:


> I'm in!  This is my first time doing a challenge.  I have been wanting to lose weight for years, but never had any motivation or desire to make any changes to my lifestyle.  But this  past July, something changed.  I have been working for about six weeks now, and have lost 18 lbs.  I have changed my diet, added two types of exercise and am working towards losing 60 lbs by January.  My hope is to lose 10 lbs a month and not be discouraged by the occasional plateaus.



 tggrrstarr!  Sounds like you are off to a great start!  



Dreamer24 said:


> I'm new to this board but I'd like to try.  I have about 10 lbs to lose for my goal weight but would love to lose 15 this fall because along with the holidays I have a DXDP trip in December and I'd like to start the new year at my goal!



 Dreamer24!  Sounds like a great plan!  

*It's so nice to see all of our new and returning folks!  

I will be checking this thread periodically and welcoming folks but most of our chatting will be done on our summer challenge thread. The summer challenge has ended but we are waiting for our results which will be posted next week. So if you want to see what the end of a challenge looks like or just to say "hi" come on over!

Or feel free to chat here. I'll be posting a warm up question of the day on Wednesday! *


----------



## debsters41

Hello.  I would also like to join for the losing side.  I have been very overweight for three years now.  It doesn't seem to melt off seasonally like it used to  Planning a Disney trip was my motivation to quit smoking a few years ago,  now i think I need the same type of accountablility to finally lose some of this weight.  Thanks for all the support!


----------



## cherry-pops

Wow, this looks amazing. Sounds like just what I need to help me on my journey.

Count me in for the Losers Team.


----------



## tmclanton

I want to join too!  I have about 55 pounds to lose before my first cruise next June.  My goal is to change tactics from the past.  I usually try to lose a lot of weight fast.  This time, I am aiming for 1 - 1.5 pounds per week in hopes that the more lesurely pace can keep me focused.  I put a cute little picture on my iphone wallpaper of MM and Minnie on the beach to remind me that I have a trip to get ready for each time I open my phone!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Found my way here from the Cruise Board....guess it was meant to be! 

Count me in! My goal for the 15 weeks is 15 pounds! I am headed to the Gulf of Mexico on Sept 18th and this challlenge will get me started on my way! 
After that trip, I am going on Disney Cruiseline 11/12/11 with 4 girlfriends! Goal is to be 30lbs lighter by then! My problem isn't usually losing the weight...it's keeping it off! 

I look forward to getting to know new people and hopefully adding to the thread!


----------



## my3princes

Count me in as a loser.  I am finding myself floundering with no new trips planned.  It seems having a trip planned keeps me on the right track.  Oh well I need to get it together again.  I'd love to coach.  October works better for me.

Thanks
Deb


----------



## lisah0711

debsters41 said:


> Hello.  I would also like to join for the losing side.  I have been very overweight for three years now.  It doesn't seem to melt off seasonally like it used to  Planning a Disney trip was my motivation to quit smoking a few years ago,  now i think I need the same type of accountablility to finally lose some of this weight.  Thanks for all the support!



 debsters41!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  



cherry-pops said:


> Wow, this looks amazing. Sounds like just what I need to help me on my journey.
> 
> Count me in for the Losers Team.



 cherry-pops!  You've found a great group!

 dvccruiser76!  Thanks for your PM!  



tmclanton said:


> I want to join too!  I have about 55 pounds to lose before my first cruise next June.  My goal is to change tactics from the past.  I usually try to lose a lot of weight fast.  This time, I am aiming for 1 - 1.5 pounds per week in hopes that the more lesurely pace can keep me focused.  I put a cute little picture on my iphone wallpaper of MM and Minnie on the beach to remind me that I have a trip to get ready for each time I open my phone!



 tmclanton!  Sounds like a good reminder!  



DisneyObsession said:


> Found my way here from the Cruise Board....guess it was meant to be!
> 
> Count me in! My goal for the 15 weeks is 15 pounds! I am headed to the Gulf of Mexico on Sept 18th and this challlenge will get me started on my way!
> After that trip, I am going on Disney Cruiseline 11/12/11 with 4 girlfriends! Goal is to be 30lbs lighter by then! My problem isn't usually losing the weight...it's keeping it off!
> 
> I look forward to getting to know new people and hopefully adding to the thread!



 DisneyObsession!  You'll be able to stay with us when you meet your goal, too.  That's why we have have the loser and maintainer teams.



my3princes said:


> Count me in as a loser.  I am finding myself floundering with no new trips planned.  It seems having a trip planned keeps me on the right track.  Oh well I need to get it together again.  I'd love to coach.  October works better for me.



 my3princes!  Thanks for volunteering to coach.  You snagged the last October spot!


----------



## natale1980

Starting the Couch to 10k tomorrow.  I've already ran a 5k BUT that was in January and I haven't ran since.  
I figure if it goes well I'll just skip a week...

-nat


----------



## tigger813

Back from my weekend away! If you want to read about it, you can read about it on the BL9 boards!

I plan on thoroughly reading and commenting on as many posts as possible! Still have a week + until my girls go back to school so I may start off slowly!

Going to do the elliptical and some Walk It Out tomorrow! Hoping to only leave the house for soccer practice for DD1 tomorrow night!

Time to head to bed! I didn't get much sleep last night and I'm exhausted!


----------



## MelanieC

Ok - I seriously need this -I'm in again and I'm not bailing this time 

I can coach too


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Happy Birthday Connie!*

I wasn't sure which thread you were checking, so I posted it on both! Hope you have a wonderful day!

Welcome to all the new folks! It takes a while to figure out who everyone is, but if you stick with it, you will make lots of new friends and get lots of support along the way.

MelanieC--did you have a child who went away to college this fall? If so, hope it's going ok. Please let me know anytime you need a hug. I feel like I am an old pro at the college stuff now. Dona has one who is out of college and one who is getting ready to go back soon as well. 

I am hanging out at the high end of maintain--too many splurges this weekend. Hoping to get solidly back to my goal weight by Friday, so I can enjoy the Dis meet on Saturday without stressing and so I'm not carrying any extra weight for the race. I am going to really focus on my water the next couple of days so I am nice and hydrated Saturday morning. Carolina plays Thursday night (start of college football!!!) so I might have one beer, but that's it!  Have a good day everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

natale1980 said:


> Starting the Couch to 10k tomorrow.  I've already ran a 5k BUT that was in January and I haven't ran since.
> I figure if it goes well I'll just skip a week...nat



 natale1980!  The Couch to 5K program took me from being a coach potato to planning on running a 1/2 marathon -- it's a great program!  



tigger813 said:


> Back from my weekend away! If you want to read about it, you can read about it on the BL9 boards!
> 
> I plan on thoroughly reading and commenting on as many posts as possible! Still have a week + until my girls go back to school so I may start off slowly!
> 
> Going to do the elliptical and some Walk It Out tomorrow! Hoping to only leave the house for soccer practice for DD1 tomorrow night!
> 
> Time to head to bed! I didn't get much sleep last night and I'm exhausted!



Glad that you had a great time on your camping trip -- even if you need some sleep now!  



MelanieC said:


> Ok - I seriously need this -I'm in again and I'm not bailing this time
> 
> I can coach too



 MelanieC!   Nice to see you!  Thanks for volunteering to coach -- I have two weeks left in September, just let me know which week will work for you.  



Rose&Mike said:


> *Happy Birthday Connie!*
> 
> I wasn't sure which thread you were checking, so I posted it on both! Hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> *
> Welcome to all the new folks! It takes a while to figure out who everyone is, but if you stick with it, you will make lots of new friends and get lots of support along the way*.
> 
> MelanieC--did you have a child who went away to college this fall? If so, hope it's going ok. Please let me know anytime you need a hug. I feel like I am an old pro at the college stuff now. Dona has one who is out of college and one who is getting ready to go back soon as well.
> 
> I am hanging out at the high end of maintain--too many splurges this weekend. Hoping to get solidly back to my goal weight by Friday, so I can enjoy the Dis meet on Saturday without stressing and so I'm not carrying any extra weight for the race. I am going to really focus on my water the next couple of days so I am nice and hydrated Saturday morning. Carolina plays Thursday night (start of college football!!!) so I might have one beer, but that's it!  Have a good day everyone!



End of maintain is okay.  You had a few treats, it wasn't the end of the world, and now you are right back on plan with a race right around the corner.  Sounds like you are doing great to me!  

And you are right about it taking time to learn who everyone is and to jump in and chat but I assure you that this is a very friendly group and there is a lot of great information to help you with your health goals on our thread!

Last, but not least, Happy Birthday, Connie96!   I hope that you have a wonderful day!


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday, Connie!

Now off to pay a long overdue visit to my elliptical!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

It is so fun to come here every day and see who else is joining us this challenge.  

*Do you have a birthday coming up during the challenge?  We want to know and add you name to the birthday list.  Please post the date or send me a PM.*

*Can I put your first name by your user name on the participant list?  Sometimes it is easier for people to learn who our participants are that way.  If I can, just post or let send me a PM.  I won't put your name down unless I hear from you that it is okay.  *

*What is going to happen this week?  Tomorrow the results from our summer challenge will be posted.  There will be a lot of excitement for that as we congratulate our winners and wrap up the summer challenge.  Wednesday morning I will start with a warm up question.  Friday morning our challenge officially starts!  You will PM your starting weights to LuvBaloo and I will start posting the Question of the Day.  Some time this week jenanderson will be telling us about Healthy Habits and Connie96 will be telling us about our newest component -- WIN! (Whittle Inches Now).*

While we are hanging out here waiting for the challenge to officially start and our warm up Question of the Day (a/k/a QOTD) I thought I would share this article with you from sparkpeople.com called Is Your Diet Making You Fat? Here is a little excerpt:

A healthy lifestyle is an ideal that we all strive for. Eat right, exercise regularly, get enough sleep. It seems pretty simple, right? But, we all know that it's much more complicated than a few simple words. While you might be successful in one area, like meeting your diet goals during the week, you can easily fall short in another by not exercising regularly. If you're still in "diet" mode, temporarily changing your habits just until you reach your goal, then one of these dieting dilemmas could be preventing your from reaching your goals - and achieving a permanent, healthy lifestyle. Your diet might be making (or keeping) you fat if . . . 
. . . you fail on the weekends. 
. . . you make exercise excuses.
. . . you don’t care where calories come from, as long as you are under your goal.
. . . you starve during the day and gorge during the evening. 

Here is a link to the entire articles that tells you how to deal with these problems.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=588

They have a poll about diet dilemmas so I am going to borrow it for us this week.  

*Which "diet" dilemma do you usually struggle with?* 

*Failing on the weekends 
*Making exercise excuses 
*Eating nutrient-poor calories 
*Starving during the day & overeating at night 
*Going off my diet for special occasions
*All of the above
*None, I've transitioned from dieting to a healthy lifestyle.

I would have to go with "all of the above."  (This was an option that I added).  Even now I still feel like I have trouble doing what I should do even though I know more than enough about what to do.  It is still hard at times to apply what I know -- I wish I could figure that one out!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My two issues are going off the diet on weekends and for special occasions!

Just did 2 miles on the elliptical! I was watching Angels and Demons! If I can find a movie to watch that interests me it really helps!

Going to get cleaning and listen to Dis Radio most of the day. I think the girls and I have a few things we recorded over the weekend to watch. DD1 also is going to listen to an audiobook that was on her summer reading list and clean up her room again. I did the laundry from the weekend so we will fold that and take care of it!  The girls are still sleeping and I'll let let them a bit longer. DD1 and I will be doing Walk It Out later and I also want to do Bob's Strength workout again and probably some WATP later. I'll probably take DD1 to soccer practice tonight so I will get some more walking in then! I look forward to having that time to myself listening to music or an audiobook or a podcast. We listened to the 2 podcasts in the car on the way up and way back from NH this weekend. Love to listen to them with DH and we comment. DD1 was really enjoying them too!

Well, I really need some water and to get moving!

Have a great day today! I will check in again later!


----------



## my3princes

Lisa you'll find my answers within your quote.  I used Red



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> It is so fun to come here every day and see who else is joining us this challenge.
> 
> *Do you have a birthday coming up during the challenge?  We want to know and add you name to the birthday list.  Please post the date or send me a PM.*
> 
> My 41st Birthday is September 18
> 
> *Can I put your first name by your user name on the participant list?  Sometimes it is easier for people to learn who our participants are that way.  If I can, just post or let send me a PM.  I won't put your name down unless I hear from you that it is okay.  *
> 
> My First name is Deb
> 
> *What is going to happen this week?  Tomorrow the results from our summer challenge will be posted.  There will be a lot of excitement for that as we congratulate our winners and wrap up the summer challenge.  Wednesday morning I will start with a warm up question.  Friday morning our challenge officially starts!  You will PM your starting weights to LuvBaloo and I will start posting the Question of the Day.  Some time this week jenanderson will be telling us about Healthy Habits and Connie96 will be telling us about our newest component -- WIN! (Whittle Inches Now).*
> 
> While we are hanging out here waiting for the challenge to officially start and our warm up Question of the Day (a/k/a QOTD) I thought I would share this article with you from sparkpeople.com called Is Your Diet Making You Fat? Here is a little excerpt:
> 
> A healthy lifestyle is an ideal that we all strive for. Eat right, exercise regularly, get enough sleep. It seems pretty simple, right? But, we all know that it's much more complicated than a few simple words. While you might be successful in one area, like meeting your diet goals during the week, you can easily fall short in another by not exercising regularly. If you're still in "diet" mode, temporarily changing your habits just until you reach your goal, then one of these dieting dilemmas could be preventing your from reaching your goals - and achieving a permanent, healthy lifestyle. Your diet might be making (or keeping) you fat if . . .
> . . . you fail on the weekends.
> . . . you make exercise excuses.
> . . . you dont care where calories come from, as long as you are under your goal.
> . . . you starve during the day and gorge during the evening.
> 
> Here is a link to the entire articles that tells you how to deal with these problems.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=588
> 
> They have a poll about diet dilemmas so I am going to borrow it for us this week.
> 
> *Which "diet" dilemma do you usually struggle with?*
> 
> *Failing on the weekends
> *Making exercise excuses
> *Eating nutrient-poor calories
> *Starving during the day & overeating at night
> *Going off my diet for special occasions
> *All of the above
> *None, I've transitioned from dieting to a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> I would have to go with "all of the above."  (This was an option that I added).  Even now I still feel like I have trouble doing what I should do even though I know more than enough about what to do.  It is still hard at times to apply what I know -- I wish I could figure that one out!
> 
> Have a great day all!



Exercise is my nemisis.  I can stick to a healthy eating plan even on weekends and special occasions, but I just can't seem to make myself exercise.  That is definitely my goal for this challenge



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: My two issues are going off the diet on weekends and for special occasions!
> 
> Just did 2 miles on the elliptical! I was watching Angels and Demons! If I can find a movie to watch that interests me it really helps!
> 
> Going to get cleaning and listen to Dis Radio most of the day. I think the girls and I have a few things we recorded over the weekend to watch. DD1 also is going to listen to an audiobook that was on her summer reading list and clean up her room again. I did the laundry from the weekend so we will fold that and take care of it!  The girls are still sleeping and I'll let let them a bit longer. DD1 and I will be doing Walk It Out later and I also want to do Bob's Strength workout again and probably some WATP later. I'll probably take DD1 to soccer practice tonight so I will get some more walking in then! I look forward to having that time to myself listening to music or an audiobook or a podcast. We listened to the 2 podcasts in the car on the way up and way back from NH this weekend. Love to listen to them with DH and we comment. DD1 was really enjoying them too!
> 
> Well, I really need some water and to get moving!
> 
> Have a great day today! I will check in again later!



Even before I red Lisa's question of the day, it occurred to me that you are still in the "dieting" mentality.  In order to be a successful you are going to have to adapt to a healthy lifestyle.  That really comes down to not going off your "diet" on weekends and special occassions.  You will learn that not staying on plan is what added weight in the first place and allowing yourself to indulge in those bad habits even 2 days a week won't help you erase those habits in the end.  I know that I for one have had to give up many indulgences that I absolutely love because if I allow myself just one helping or just one drink, one leads to 2 and that habit sneaks back in before I realize it.  Eventually you won't miss those things at all and if you do those are the items that you save for that once or twice a year splurge.  I'm not trying to be preachy, but I've had to adapt my thinking over the last 7 years as I've struggled with how to be successful for life.  I've still got things to learn and definitely areas to improve, but the issues you mentioned happened to be the first ones that I dealt with.  Good luck as you work through it.


----------



## tigger813

my3princes said:


> Lisa you'll find my answers within your quote.  I used Red
> 
> 
> 
> Exercise is my nemisis.  I can stick to a healthy eating plan even on weekends and special occasions, but I just can't seem to make myself exercise.  That is definitely my goal for this challenge
> 
> 
> 
> Even before I red Lisa's question of the day, it occurred to me that you are still in the "dieting" mentality.  In order to be a successful you are going to have to adapt to a healthy lifestyle.  That really comes down to not going off your "diet" on weekends and special occassions.  You will learn that not staying on plan is what added weight in the first place and allowing yourself to indulge in those bad habits even 2 days a week won't help you erase those habits in the end.  I know that I for one have had to give up many indulgences that I absolutely love because if I allow myself just one helping or just one drink, one leads to 2 and that habit sneaks back in before I realize it.  Eventually you won't miss those things at all and if you do those are the items that you save for that once or twice a year splurge.  I'm not trying to be preachy, but I've had to adapt my thinking over the last 7 years as I've struggled with how to be successful for life.  I've still got things to learn and definitely areas to improve, but the issues you mentioned happened to be the first ones that I dealt with.  Good luck as you work through it.



I will be fine! With school starting next week I will be back to my old schedule! I've now promised myself one drink a weekend and I will stick to that! When I'm focused I can stick with it. I had too many distractions this summer and too much stress and now I AM back with it! Our weekends are so busy coming up that I will have to squeeze in workouts when I can!

Girls JUST woke up at 9:40! Now they want breakfast!


----------



## cherry-pops

lisah0711 said:


> *Which "diet" dilemma do you usually struggle with?*
> 
> *Failing on the weekends
> *Making exercise excuses
> *Eating nutrient-poor calories
> *Starving during the day & overeating at night
> *Going off my diet for special occasions
> *All of the above
> *None, I've transitioned from dieting to a healthy lifestyle.



I struggle with *making exercise excuses*, *eating nutrient-poor calories* and *going off for special occasions*. I'm only just beginning my journey, so I will probably cover off _all of the above_ soon enough!

And my name is Cheryl, you can include this on the list if you like.


----------



## jbm02

Count me in for the fall!  I was stuck in a rut all summer but am hoping that the fall will be my break through time!!   well, I'm gonna try anyway...

I did much better in the spring, when I posted a short reply almost every day.  I'm going to try and renew my pledge to post as often as I can because it definitely helps me.  If anyone has any good excel spread sheets to keep on track (whether tracking exercise, measurements, WW points, etc) I'd really be intereted in trying that - if you don't mind sharing.

Good luck to everyone and hope we'll all be listed as the best losers!!!


----------



## jbm02

lisah0711 said:


> *Can I put your first name by your user name on the participant list?  Sometimes it is easier for people to learn who our participants are that way.  If I can, just post or let send me a PM.  I won't put your name down unless I hear from you that it is okay.  *
> 
> 
> 
> *Which "diet" dilemma do you usually struggle with?*
> 
> *Failing on the weekends
> *Making exercise excuses
> *Eating nutrient-poor calories
> *Starving during the day & overeating at night
> *Going off my diet for special occasions
> *All of the above
> *None, I've transitioned from dieting to a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day all!



Mine is 'eating nutrient-poor calories".  I love to graze.  I'd eat all day if I could.  I try to choose healthy snacks BUT... even if they're healthy (and somehow I don't think goldfish crackers fall into that category - my favorite snack!!), moderation is an issue for me.  

I'm Jude!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Thought I'd pop in on this thread and realized that I have a lot of catching up to do.

My name is Christina. It's easier to go by my initials. You can add me to the list as CC. That's what my immediate family calls me. Christina is just too long. 

I am definitely an "all of the above." I am getting better about exercising. The first 20 or so minutes still tend to go by really slowly, but I feel so much better after a workout. Weekends are often so-so. I was down today from the weekend. That included almost an entire personal size pizza Saturday night and some homemade funnel cake last night. I guess the exercise is paying off. 

Oatmeal tends to be a good choice for breakfast for me. I need to remember to add protein to it somehow. My nutrient intake varies from great to poor on a pretty much meal-by-meal basis.

Special occassions...geez, they seem to be happening a couple of times a week these days. I am helping plan my undergraduate college's reunion. I love planning it, but each time we get together it is an eating frenzy. And, because what we eat changes each time, it's not like I can plan accordingly. You know, if it's pizza, eat less carbs and save my dairy for dinner. 

I do eat a good breakfast and lunch, but my downfall is around 4 PM. I cannot seem to figure out how to fit an afternoon snack into my healthy lifestyle. I then tend to binge either on junk food or whatever is for dinner. I'm getting better about not bingeing, but it's been a very slow process. Still, I am getting there.

Great article Lisa. Thanks for sharing!

tigger813-It's so wonderful that DD1-or both? - is joining you in exercising! And, please do tell. What is a podcast? I may have to get into this. Using the elliptical at the gym is a big goal of mine and from what you said, it sounds like having something good to listen to really helps! TIA!

CC


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!
My name is Cam and I am thrilled to be joining this, my second BL challenge. I didn't do as well as I'd have liked over the summer challenge but losing 7.8 pounds was better than gaining.
I am still recovering from my May 24 reconstructive surgery on my knee but I am hoping to start adding some walking to my daily routine, now that we know the bone graft "took" and the cartilage tissue has grown appropriately.

Shannon & Lisa, Please add me to to the "loser" team.  My goal is to lose 25 pounds by the end of this challenge.  Thank you so much for all the hard work you all do (including Jen and Connie, too, as well as all of our awesome coaches).  You guys seriously inspire, and I am so grateful for that.  

Oh, and on the warm-up QOTD -- my biggest weight-loss challenge has always been eating too much in the evenings.  I tend to eat dinner late at night and then find myself snacking on something salty close to bed time.  I have been concentrating on breaking this habit and am finally gaining some control.  Oh, and we have WAYYYY too many dinners out with friends and for family celebrations.  I grabbed hold of this challenge over the weekend and thought a LOT about what to choose at each meal.  It felt so good to feel "good" about a meal after eating it, rather than feeling regretful.

Looking forward to getting to know all of the new BL challengers this fall and re-connecting with old WISH friends, too.


----------



## cruisindisney

First off, yes, you may add my name to my dis name on the list (Susan).

Second, to answer the question:  I hate to exercise, so that is a daily struggle.  And weekends are tough with the family wanting to go out to eat and the temptation is always around.  When I'm being good,  I am really being good, but when I start being bad, WATCH OUT!

I gave up soda in January and miss it dearly.  I know that if I let myself have even one sip of coke, I will be right back on it.  I have lost 75 pounds so far and refuse to gain it back!

Does anyone find that their significant other is a big cheerleader, but can be annoying?  My husband is behind me 100%, but when he says I can't have something that I know I can't but I am just fantasizing about eating it really annoys me.  Like this weekend, he bought a big bag of mini candy bars to take to work.  So here sits mini Snickers.  I LOVE SNICKERS!  They are so yummy.  I joked that I was going to have a Snickers, knowing full well I wasn't going to do it.  He told me I couldn't have it.  HELLO!?!!?  I know that and telling me I can't have it will definately make me want it more.

OK, Enough ranting.  I need to get on the elipticle.


----------



## MelanieC

Rose&Mike said:


> *
> MelanieC--did you have a child who went away to college this fall? If so, hope it's going ok. Please let me know anytime you need a hug. I feel like I am an old pro at the college stuff now. Dona has one who is out of college and one who is getting ready to go back soon as well.
> *


*


Hi there - Yep, she has officially been away for two weeks now.  Dropping her off in Missouri and driving back to PA was really really difficult! She seems to be doing really well though.  Thanks - I may take you up on that hug sometimes, lol!  I still find myself crying for no reason.  I'll do good for a while then bam - out of no where the tears show up.



lisah0711 said:



 MelanieC!   Nice to see you!  Thanks for volunteering to coach -- I have two weeks left in September, just let me know which week will work for you.
		
Click to expand...


Hi Lisa - Either week works for me.  I have nothing going on at that time!!  



lisah0711 said:



Can I put your first name by your user name on the participant list?  Sometimes it is easier for people to learn who our participants are that way.  If I can, just post or let send me a PM.  I won't put your name down unless I hear from you that it is okay.  

Click to expand...


Of course - Melanie  (LOL) 





keenercam said:



			Good morning, everyone!
My name is Cam and I am thrilled to be joining this, my second BL challenge. I didn't do as well as I'd have liked over the summer challenge but losing 7.8 pounds was better than gaining.


Looking forward to getting to know all of the new BL challengers this fall and re-connecting with old WISH friends, too.  

Click to expand...



Hi Cam - So glad your joining in!!  It's been a while, nice to see you posting again.  Or......maybe it's me who hasn't been posting, lol.  



__________





			QOTD:

Which "diet" dilemma do you usually struggle with? 

*Failing on the weekends 
*Making exercise excuses 
*Eating nutrient-poor calories 
*Starving during the day & overeating at night 
*Going off my diet for special occasions
*All of the above
*None, I've transitioned from dieting to a healthy lifestyle.
		
Click to expand...


For me - 

1.  Failing on weekends
2.  Making exercise excuses
3.  Going off my diet for special occasions

I'd say these three are my tops.  I definately try to make nutrient rich use of my calories, especially now that I eat vegan (every calorie has to count).  That's not to say that I don't eat junk food or don't need improvement, just that I think the other 3 are more of the reasons I fail these days. 

These are the 3 I need to really work on improving!!*


----------



## disneycruisegal

In response to the QOTD, please call me Lissa (yes, with "ss",...long story).  
I'm in the "all of the above" category. Sometimes I can be really good for a week or two but just can't seem to string more weeks than that together.


----------



## Dreamer24

My name is Dani and I also fit into all of the above category!

*Failing on the weekends - We get lazy with our meals and often have pizza or go out to dinner.  I always eat too much when we order or go out
*Making exercise excuses - I do this all the time when it comes to the gym!  I do walk about 5 days a week ranging from 30 minutes to an hour but I only get to the gym about 1-2 times per week when I plan 4 and usually only do abs and weight training on 1!
*Eating nutrient-poor calories - I have the WORST eating habits.  I do eat a lot of fruit but I do not like most veggies or beans.  I am a carb addict (I try for mostly whole wheat/grain) and love fried foods and cheesy foods.  I also love sweets and I love to bake so even if I give most away, I still have some in the house.  I did give up soda back in February but can't seem to give up my other pure sugar love, gummy candies.  I try not to have them often because when I do, I finish the bag!
*Starving during the day & overeating at night - DH works late hours so the earliest we eat is 8 and when we got to the gym, it's 9:30 or 10.  I don't overeat at that time but it is late night eating!
*Going off my diet for special occasions - I don't necessarily have a "diet" to go off of but I seriously overeat with all of the desserts!
*All of the above

So many obstacles to overcome...  
Does anyone else think they don't truly no what "full" feels like?  I think I am either hungary or so stuffed I feel sick. I need to learn when I am full.


----------



## Dahly

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> *Can I put your first name by your user name on the participant list?  Sometimes it is easier for people to learn who our participants are that way.  If I can, just post or let send me a PM.  I won't put your name down unless I hear from you that it is okay.  *
> 
> *Which "diet" dilemma do you usually struggle with?*
> 
> *Failing on the weekends
> *Making exercise excuses
> *Eating nutrient-poor calories
> *Starving during the day & overeating at night
> *Going off my diet for special occasions
> *All of the above
> *None, I've transitioned from dieting to a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> I would have to go with "all of the above."  (This was an option that I added).  Even now I still feel like I have trouble doing what I should do even though I know more than enough about what to do.  It is still hard at times to apply what I know -- I wish I could figure that one out!
> 
> Have a great day all!



* just realized I never did say my name over the summer...It is Leslie*


mine would be Failing on the weekends and Making exercise excuses. It's somewhat easier to say on track during the week with my work schedule, and then the weekend comes, and everything, sleep, eating, exercise all get off schedule. The second - making excuses, too hot, too tired, etc, is very easy to do, harder to break the habit of making excuses.  I am getting better at making the time to exercise,  but it still takes lot of effort! 



 Connie..hope your day is wonderful!  


Dahly


----------



## tigger813

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thought I'd pop in on this thread and realized that I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> My name is Christina. It's easier to go by my initials. You can add me to the list as CC. That's what my immediate family calls me. Christina is just too long.
> 
> I am definitely an "all of the above." I am getting better about exercising. The first 20 or so minutes still tend to go by really slowly, but I feel so much better after a workout. Weekends are often so-so. I was down today from the weekend. That included almost an entire personal size pizza Saturday night and some homemade funnel cake last night. I guess the exercise is paying off.
> 
> Oatmeal tends to be a good choice for breakfast for me. I need to remember to add protein to it somehow. My nutrient intake varies from great to poor on a pretty much meal-by-meal basis.
> 
> Special occassions...geez, they seem to be happening a couple of times a week these days. I am helping plan my undergraduate college's reunion. I love planning it, but each time we get together it is an eating frenzy. And, because what we eat changes each time, it's not like I can plan accordingly. You know, if it's pizza, eat less carbs and save my dairy for dinner.
> 
> I do eat a good breakfast and lunch, but my downfall is around 4 PM. I cannot seem to figure out how to fit an afternoon snack into my healthy lifestyle. I then tend to binge either on junk food or whatever is for dinner. I'm getting better about not bingeing, but it's been a very slow process. Still, I am getting there.
> 
> Great article Lisa. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> tigger813-It's so wonderful that DD1-or both? - is joining you in exercising! And, please do tell. What is a podcast? I may have to get into this. Using the elliptical at the gym is a big goal of mine and from what you said, it sounds like having something good to listen to really helps! TIA!
> 
> CC



Oh my, you are in for quite a treat with the podcast! I just got into listening to the podcasts that are created by the people who run the disboards! Check out the Disunplugged Podcast on the top section of the boards! It's the 2nd thread down! There are 2 shows a week that talk about Disney and some Universal stuff as well. They are totally unbiased and quite a treat to listen to each week. If you have iTunes you can download them on there and onto an ipod! Go to http://www.wdwinfo.com/ and look for the podcast a bit down the page! DH has been listening to them for a lot longer than me and now I listen every week!

Day has not gone as planned as DD2 started throwing up around 10:30 this morning and has gotten sick about 5-6 times! Luckily she knows when she is going to get sick and has the bucket ready! She either ate something or drank too much lake water the last two days. She's been on my bed most of the day and even slept about an hour! When she naps she is definitely sick! So, not sure who is going to soccer practice with DD1 tonight! If I stay home I will try and get another workout in. If I go I will walk the track for the whole time. I'm about to do Bob's Strength workout. I've been cleaning pretty much the whole day so far. I had Trader Joe's potstickers for lunch. I've had one big bottle of water and am having some Crystal Light right now. I will probably have a protein drink too. We're going to grill pork chops for supper with carrots and rice pilaf. Tomorrow's supper will be Turkey Hamburger Helper. I had my handful of M&Ms so I'm set with that for the day. 

Gotta go, I hear someone with a bucket! UGH!!!!!!! So glad I had a great weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Cupcaker

lisah0711 said:


> *Which "diet" dilemma do you usually struggle with?*
> 
> *Failing on the weekends
> *Making exercise excuses
> *Eating nutrient-poor calories
> *Starving during the day & overeating at night
> *Going off my diet for special occasions
> *All of the above
> *None, I've transitioned from dieting to a healthy lifestyle.



Hi Im Jeanette....

Lets see,
*Failing on the weekends - I fail to count my calories religiously on the weekends, but I still practice my portion control and try not to indulge so that I dont gain weight (but I dont lose weight )
*Making exercise excuses - usually happens around that time of the month, but for the most part I exercise about 4 times a week.  If I dont, then I just feel wrong.
*Eating nutrient-poor calories - I LOVE sweets, especially cupcakes LOL.  But because I can only consume so many calories, it kind of forces me to make healthier eating choices.  So if I do have a cupcake, its a mini or half of a regular.
*Starving during the day & overeating at night - I dont really starve during the day, but I tend to eat more than I should at night.  Its just easier during the day to keep my portion control because Im at work and I only take what I should eat.  Theres a little less control at dinner time since more food is available.
*Going off my diet for special occasions- same answer as the weekend answer

...so I guess Im all of the above, to some extent


----------



## grafxgirl

I haven't joined this challenge, but maybe I should. Here's my background: I have been 62 inches tall and weighed 120 lbs all my adult life, but 3 1/2 years ago, I began having a multitude of problems after my son was born, including weight gain 6 months later, after I successfully lost the entire 15 lbs I gained during my pregnancy. Turns out, I had Hashimoto's Disease (a form of hypothyroidism). My weight jumped up significantly during one year's time while my endocrinologist was trying to get things squared away because it is a slow process. Finally, she found the magic dose of Synthroid, and I felt 100 percent better. It has also meant a steady exercise routine and healthy eating habits. I have managed to lose 55 lbs so far, but I still struggle with weight, depending on how my thyroid is functioning. I managed to keep it off until mid-July, then put 8 lbs back on. She said my TSH levels were slightly elevated which caused the weight gain, but thinks I could lose it if I keep up my exercise and eating habits. I typically run 15-25 miles per week, depending on my schedule, but I DO make time for it. I also limit my sugar, carbs, and fat because I am also at high risk of developing diabetes. Although my sugar levels are within normal range, they are on the higher end of the normal range. One thing my husband and I do is watch portion control. When we go out to eat, we split an entree, and at home I use one of my kids' child size plates instead of a large plate. I guess my short-term goal would be 10 lbs. I guess I'm guilty of just not eating enough day to day, which I've discovered recently could hinder weight loss because it causes the body to slow it's metabolism. I also realize the reality of me being 120 lbs again is not going to happen, so I've set a more realistic goal. I've also learned that even if the weight doesn't come off as long as I am changing my body shape by toning up and staying healthy I'm still going to be pleased.


----------



## cclovesdis

tigger813 said:


> Oh my, you are in for quite a treat with the podcast! I just got into listening to the podcasts that are created by the people who run the disboards! Check out the Disunplugged Podcast on the top section of the boards! It's the 2nd thread down! There are 2 shows a week that talk about Disney and some Universal stuff as well. They are totally unbiased and quite a treat to listen to each week. If you have iTunes you can download them on there and onto an ipod! Go to http://www.wdwinfo.com/ and look for the podcast a bit down the page! DH has been listening to them for a lot longer than me and now I listen every week!
> 
> Day has not gone as planned as DD2 started throwing up around 10:30 this morning and has gotten sick about 5-6 times! Luckily she knows when she is going to get sick and has the bucket ready! She either ate something or drank too much lake water the last two days. She's been on my bed most of the day and even slept about an hour! When she naps she is definitely sick! So, not sure who is going to soccer practice with DD1 tonight! If I stay home I will try and get another workout in. If I go I will walk the track for the whole time. I'm about to do Bob's Strength workout. I've been cleaning pretty much the whole day so far. I had Trader Joe's potstickers for lunch. I've had one big bottle of water and am having some Crystal Light right now. I will probably have a protein drink too. We're going to grill pork chops for supper with carrots and rice pilaf. Tomorrow's supper will be Turkey Hamburger Helper. I had my handful of M&Ms so I'm set with that for the day.
> 
> Gotta go, I hear someone with a bucket! UGH!!!!!!! So glad I had a great weekend!!!!!!



Thank you so so so much! I am about to go to bed now and will check out the podcasts tomorrow-first thing. I want to go to the gym tomorrow, so this will be perfect! 

Hope DD2 is feeling better! 



Welcome grafxgirl, Jeanette, Leslie, Dani, Lissa, Melanie, Susan, and Cam!

I can't wait to see the results tomorrow and am also looking forward to starting the next challenge. I am still thinking about my goal for the challenge. I want to make it reaching goal, but I haven't decided what that is yet. Plus, that could be 30 pounds. Doable, but probably too quickly for me and would be hard to maintain. I know I'm going to be asking for lots of wisdom from our maintainers regardless of how quickly I lose. I just want to lose the weight safely.

Have a great night!

CC


----------



## flipflopmom

Just a quick post to answer the non-QOTD! 

Yes, feel free to add my name Lisa!
Failing on the weekends 
*Making exercise excuses 
*Eating nutrient-poor calories 
*Starving during the day & overeating at night 
*Going off my diet for special occasions
*All of the above
*None, I've transitioned from dieting to a healthy lifestyle

80% of the time, I could say I have transitioned to healthy lifestyle.  However, I am very suseptible to having a terrible week.  Falling off the wagon, getting run over by it, and the horse that pulled it.

The catalyst is usually not having good food in the house.  Then I get busy and don't exercise, then I eat the "bad"stuff, then every moment becomes a special occasion!

I have definitely learned to eat more in the day, and night usually isn't an issue.  I am usually very careful about the calories I consume, and what they are comprised of.    I typically run 3 days a week, and strength 2-3 days.  Special occasions?  Well, depends.  We won't talk about my WDW massive DXDP trip.  But I did so well for 5 months, 1 bad week, another good month, then the last week and a half have been really, really, really bad.  I have been processing all of this, and I just have to gain back the resolve I had in January.  Any ideas?  My willpower seems to have left the building.  Back in the stress eating mode again.  I know I need to get back to tracking on sparkpeople.  I haven't in several weeks, probably close to a month.  Maybe that will help.

Sorry for the book.  To all the newcomers, I am famous for them!  
NIGHT!
TARYN


----------



## alamere1496

My name is Ann.

My biggest problem is staying committed to my exercise routine. When I exercise, the healthy eating seems to fall into place without a problem.  I was almost to my goal weight a year ago and I have put almost 20 pounds back on
I need something like this to get me back on track.  I look forward to getting to know everyone.

I have found a C25K app for my iPod touch.  So excited to get back to the gym and losing some weight before my cruise in November!!  

Here is a link to C25K if anyone is interested in looking at what it entails.
http://shepherdweb.com/lab/2007/Couch-to-5K/Couch-to-5K.html


----------



## tggrrstarr

Go ahead and use my first name!  Its Kelli

I guess these three are the ones I struggle with:

*Failing on the weekends - Failing to exercise.  My work schedule combined with any social activities make it difficult to do one or both of my exercises.
*Making exercise excuses - its not starting to exercise, but following the routine through to the end I struggle with.  So far, I succeed most of the time, but the excuses run through my head the whole time.
*Eating nutrient-poor calories - I am following a calorie budget with the help of an ipod touch app.  I am always within my allowance, but I am still trying to learn which are the better calories.  

As for special occasions, I have three planned off diet occasions: Thanksgiving, Christmas and my week at WDW.  No calorie counting those days!

My exercise, by the way, is walking every day- I am almost up to a mile and a half.  I am also struggling through P90x.  I am 4 weeks in, and it is getting easier, but there are some things I absolutely can't do!  (It took me 4 weeks to do some of those Yoga moves.  I have absolutely no balance!)
I am thinking about trying C25K in a week or two, but  I have always had a problem with running, so we will see how it goes.


----------



## tggrrstarr

alamere1496 said:


> My name is Ann.
> 
> I have found a C25K app for my iPod touch.  So excited to get back to the gym and losing some weight before my cruise in November!!
> 
> Here is a link to C25K if anyone is interested in looking at what it entails.
> http://shepherdweb.com/lab/2007/Couch-to-5K/Couch-to-5K.html



Which app is that?  I was looking at some yesterday, and I couldn't decide which one to buy.


----------



## jenanderson

Hi Everyone!    My name is Jen (Lisa - feel free to put it on the list).

*QOTD:  Which "diet" dilemma do you usually struggle with?  *

**Failing on the weekends* - Yep, I sometimes do this.  It is more of the fact that I was raised with having a "good" meal on Sundays.  To me, a good meal meant a big meal with lots of special dishes, fresh bread and a dessert.  I have been working on learning that a good meal can be a healthy balanced meal but still find that weekends are a struggle.

**Making exercise excuses* - Again, sometimes.  The good thing about this is that even though I may give an excuse one day, I tend to get right back at it.  I have many races on my calendar so I know I have to keep on exercising.  I think that I am in the best shape of my adult life and I know I can run a half marathon whenever I want (like yesterday!  )

**Eating nutrient-poor calories - Oh yeah!  *This is totally me.  Since I have been journaling my food more again, I discover that I eat really well most of the time so that I can justify my bad choices.  While this may be good for something here or there...I do it WAY to much.  This will be one of my goals in the upcoming challenge.

**Starving during the day & overeating at night - *Yep I do this too.  I get a little worried about eating too much during the day and not being able to have a treat at night.  Then I discover I have not eaten enough points (WW) and have ice cream for snack.  Bad choices all around.  Again, another thing to work on this fall.

**Going off my diet for special occasions* - I don't really do this.  I have been tested several times and while there are not always great choices, I tend to still make good choices.  

**All of the above* - I see many but thank goodness I do fine with special occasions!

**None, I've transitioned from dieting to a healthy lifestyle.* - While I still have all those problems,  I think I have made the transition from the diet mentality.  I have finally realized that this is the way my life is and I like it better this way.  I don't think of it as dieting at all any longer.  I know that I may possibly always struggle to keep my weight down, control the urges to eat the wrong things and need to exercise almost daily.  

*Taryn - *Don't worry about your book...I just wrote one as well!  

It is great getting to know a bit about everyone and I am excited for this next challenge!  

Jen


----------



## jenanderson

tggrrstarr said:


> Which app is that?  I was looking at some yesterday, and I couldn't decide which one to buy.



I will post which one I used in a bit...I have to find which one it was.  

When I started the challenge in January, I was NOT a runner.  Many people from the old challenges know my start but the new people do not....I cried running 1 block!  I thought I was going to die each time I had to go out and run the first few weeks.  I did stick the C25K through though and loved the app I found - I felt it was perfect.  I am now TOTALLY a runner!  I won't say that I love running all the time but I can run and I now run about 30 miles a week.  I will post the app I used when I hunt down my iPod in just a bit.


----------



## natale1980

i'm natale.

My biggest problem that most people don't understand is I have always been all or nothing.
When I'm exercising and eating right it's mostly easy for me to stay on track... but the second I stop I mess up.  I can't eat just one cooking or one piece of candy, if I eat one the whole bag disappears.
My friends think I'm crazy but I have to go off all sweets  but the cool part about it is that in about a week you no longer crave them.  I wish I could figure out a middle ground but so far I can't.

My first run yesterday went great!! The only problem was that when I finished my 45 minute run/walk I was still about 25 minutes from my house.   oops!  Oh well, it was a beautiful morning & all it meant was I had a longer workout!

-nat


----------



## Rose&Mike

Melanie--I remember the crying for no reason! One time I just started crying on the drive home from work, on the interstate. Not good. It does get better. I still get weepy occasionally, but there's almost always a reason. Our DS is 500 miles away, not quite as far as yours, but we had a different experience than some of our friends whose kids could come home on the weekend if they wanted. I must say, that it was the best thing for DS, and he is extremely independant and becoming very self sufficient. It's a year of transitions, but a good year!

And, how long have you been a vegan. I am a vegetarian, I do eat eggs and dairy, but I have toyed with the vegan idea. 

As for the question yesterday, I started to reply and comment on each of the categories last night, but realized the key for me in all this is moderation. At the end of the day, week, month, I want to be able to say I ate healthy the majority of the time and got my exercise in. There are some foods I don't touch--anything with artificial sweeteners, HFCS or caffeine. But other than that, I try make good choices everyday, while still having a bit of my favorite treats--french fries and ice cream. The biggest difference from before I lost the weight is that exercise is a number one priority and my favorite treats are just that--treats, not staples of my diet. Having said all that, I have been having a hard week food wise, not even sure why, I think poor planning on my part, so I'm looking forward to the new challenge!

Have a great day everyone! I need to get going or I will be late for work!


----------



## cruisindisney

I guess I'm going to be the chatty newbie.

Last night I baked cookies for the family.  I wanted one really bad, so I decided I would do an extra workout so it wouldn't be so bad.  By the time I was done on the elipticle, I didn't want the cookie anymore.


----------



## cherry-pops

cruisindisney said:


> I guess I'm going to be the chatty newbie.
> 
> Last night I baked cookies for the family.  I wanted one really bad, so I decided I would do an extra workout so it wouldn't be so bad.  By the time I was done on the elipticle, I didn't want the cookie anymore.


 Susan, that's amazing! I could not have that much control when baking. I love to bake, but can't help but lick the spoon afterwards!


----------



## brinalyn530

Just a quick check in to say hi! 

My name is Bree (feel free to post, Lisa!). My first BL challenge was the summer challenge and I would like to continue (and step it up!) with the fall challenge as a loser.

Which "diet" dilemma do you usually struggle with?
*Making exercise excuses 
*Eating nutrient-poor calories
I started the C25K about six weeks ago and I love it! But, I know that my body also needs some strength/cross training, which is what I make excuses for a lot. I run in the late afternoon or evening, which has been working well. I *really* enjoy sleeping  and that usually takes precedent over getting up early to do a workout. I really need to figure out a better solution to that.

I stay pretty consistent with my calories (but I do need to get back to journaling - I let that slip over the past few weeks) but I know I should eat more fruits and veggies. 

Welcome to all the newcomers and hello again to everyone from the summer challenge! Talk to you guys more soon!

Bree


----------



## jennz

okay wow - I'm just jumping in here.  I need to get back to some accountabilty with my eating!  I have just been eating whatever whenever.  Yesterday I noticed my tink pj bottoms are tight  so today I've been paying attention to what I'm eating.  I have NOT EATEN since 3:00 when I had a snack.  I've wanted to at least 5 times but haven't.  Small victory.  Making fish for dinner...yumm and healthy.  Today has been a struggle, I haven't been feeling good and have been doing things 15 minutes at a time then resting for 45    got a lot done though!  I even walked the dogs for just over 15 minutes...that wiped me out.

Hello to all my long time (didn't want to say "old") friends and my soon-to-be friends.


----------



## Cupcaker

Thanks Ann for posting the link for the C25K program.  I have heard about it, but never knew what it was.  I ran across something similar over in the Runners World website.  They have some good running schedules for beginners.  For example, learning how to run, training for 5k, etc.  

I have never really ran before, but I learned to run in a weird way.  I have this hiking trail by my house.  It's a 5 mile trail that inclines for 2.5 miles then declines to come back down.  After weeks and weeks trying to conquer the whole 5 miles I finally was able to.  Eventually I tried running on the decline.  Over weeks I gained endurance.  Next thing you know I was on the treadmill and running a half hour straight.  I have never done that in my life, let alone even run 2 minutes straight.  Im headed back to that trail today after a month and a half off of it...its been really hot.  So hopefully I will get back my endurance and start to run the whole decline down, perhaps even up the hill.  Now that fall is around, I will probably have to start going before work- which Im dreading since Im not a morning person.


----------



## tigger813

Afraid I'm going to have to change my clippie to 35 pounds! I'm stuck but hoping that will change next week when life gets back to normal with the kids in school! DH and I had a drink tonight as the past 2 days have been so stressful with Izzie sick! She seems to be about 75% back to normal. She's had almost 2 sleeves of Saltines and a medium bottle of Powerade Zero.

DH and I are watching Glee! I guess I have a few episodes to download that they didn't air again. Kristin Chenoweth is so terrific!! Girls are off to bed.

Planning on 3 or 4 mile workout early and then elliptical while we watch Camp Rock 2. It's supposed to be available on demand tomorrow!

Gonna be another hot one tomorrow! Can't wait until Saturday night when we go to the NE Revolution game at Gillette Stadium! It was a Groupon coupon. $18 for sideline seats and a free long sleeve t-shirt for each of us! Love Patriot Place so we'll wander around there a bit too!

Snuggle time with Izzie!


----------



## Camsmom

Which "diet" dilemma do you usually struggle with? 

*Failing on the weekends 
*Making exercise excuses 
*Eating nutrient-poor calories 
*Starving during the day & overeating at night 
*Going off my diet for special occasions
*All of the above
*None, I've transitioned from dieting to a healthy lifestyle.


Hi all... I'm Brandi and my list is:


Making exercise excuses 
Failing all the time 

My others are eating junk at work, eating at night like 9 or so. 

Looking forward to talking to you all!


----------



## pinkle

Count me in!!!  Hoping this challenge will be a little more successful!  It is so encouraging to be a part of this group!!
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Today was not my best day. I had a (homemade) tuna melt for lunch. For some reason, tuna does not satisfy me. Learned that the hard way today. Oh well. Now I know. Tomorrow is a new day. I'm planning a few things for tomorrow:

1) Take a practice MTEL (test to get teacher liscensure in Mass.)
2) Go to the grocery store. (May have to take inventory 1st)
3) Work out for at least 45 minutes
4) Schedule my workouts for the rest of the month
5) Clean up some clutter around the house

Plus, journaling my food throughout the day

Have a great day tomorrow!

CC


----------



## flipflopmom

Just a quick jump in to say goodnight!  I just wrote a book on our summer challenge thread, so not a lot of words left in me!  

A part of this thread is sharing our victories, and I am so proud of all those posted today.  Mine was going for a short run, even when I overslept.  Instead of skipping it, I did go.  It had to be short, but it was done.  Stayed in my calories today.  I think we are all off to a great start!  

Night!
Taryn


----------



## Rose&Mike

cruisindisney said:


> I guess I'm going to be the chatty newbie.
> 
> Last night I baked cookies for the family.  I wanted one really bad, so I decided I would do an extra workout so it wouldn't be so bad.  By the time I was done on the elipticle, I didn't want the cookie anymore.


Great job! I often find myself calculating in my head how long it would take to exercise off something. It works great as a diversion tactic!



jennz said:


> okay wow - I'm just jumping in here.  I need to get back to some accountabilty with my eating!  I have just been eating whatever whenever.  Yesterday I noticed my tink pj bottoms are tight  so today I've been paying attention to what I'm eating.  I have NOT EATEN since 3:00 when I had a snack.  I've wanted to at least 5 times but haven't.  Small victory.  Making fish for dinner...yumm and healthy.  Today has been a struggle, I haven't been feeling good and have been doing things 15 minutes at a time then resting for 45    got a lot done though!  I even walked the dogs for just over 15 minutes...that wiped me out.
> 
> Hello to all my long time (didn't want to say "old") friends and my soon-to-be friends.


Feel better!



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today was not my best day. I had a (homemade) tuna melt for lunch. For some reason, tuna does not satisfy me. Learned that the hard way today. Oh well. Now I know. Tomorrow is a new day. I'm planning a few things for tomorrow:
> 
> 1) Take a practice MTEL (test to get teacher liscensure in Mass.)
> 2) Go to the grocery store. (May have to take inventory 1st)
> 3) Work out for at least 45 minutes
> 4) Schedule my workouts for the rest of the month
> 5) Clean up some clutter around the house
> 
> Plus, journaling my food throughout the day
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow!
> 
> CC


Sounds like a good plan CC!



flipflopmom said:


> Just a quick jump in to say goodnight!  I just wrote a book on our summer challenge thread, so not a lot of words left in me!
> 
> A part of this thread is sharing our victories, and I am so proud of all those posted today.  Mine was going for a short run, even when I overslept.  Instead of skipping it, I did go.  It had to be short, but it was done.  Stayed in my calories today.  I think we are all off to a great start!
> 
> Night!
> Taryn


I know I said it on the other thread--but good job on the run Taryn! I know you have a crazy day tomorrow so sending good thoughts your way that everything goes smoothly!

Cam--I saw on the other thread (I think) that you are getting some exercise in! I know you must be so happy! I hope the knee continues to improve!

Ok, my victory for the day, was I cooked at home--well heated more like after our run. It's still so stinking hot and we didn't get home until after 8:00. We split a bean and cheese quesadilla with tomatoes and hot sauce. It was pretty tasty, and I put waaaaay more beans on it than cheese! Ok, guess I'm done for tonight. Have a great evening!


----------



## grafxgirl

cruisindisney said:


> I guess I'm going to be the chatty newbie.
> 
> Last night I baked cookies for the family.  I wanted one really bad, so I decided I would do an extra workout so it wouldn't be so bad.  By the time I was done on the elipticle, I didn't want the cookie anymore.



I worked with a nutritionist when I was pregnant, and she told me you can't completely avoid all the things you want otherwise you are setting yourself up for failure. She told me it is completely okay to eat a cookie or two, but just remember moderation, moderation, moderation is the key.


----------



## lisah0711

Good evening all!  

Sorry for the quick post -- between having two challenges and the start of school my Dis time is limited.  I'm sorry that I can't do more individual replies today.  



disneycruisegal said:


> In response to the QOTD, please call me Lissa (yes, with "ss",...long story).
> I'm in the "all of the above" category. Sometimes I can be really good for a week or two but just can't seem to string more weeks than that together.



Interesting spelling -- is your name pronouned "lee-sa" like Lisa or "lis-sa" like Melissa?  



grafxgirl said:


> I haven't joined this challenge, but maybe I should. Here's my background: I have been 62 inches tall and weighed 120 lbs all my adult life, but 3 1/2 years ago, I began having a multitude of problems after my son was born, including weight gain 6 months later, after I successfully lost the entire 15 lbs I gained during my pregnancy. Turns out, I had Hashimoto's Disease (a form of hypothyroidism). My weight jumped up significantly during one year's time while my endocrinologist was trying to get things squared away because it is a slow process. Finally, she found the magic dose of Synthroid, and I felt 100 percent better. It has also meant a steady exercise routine and healthy eating habits. I have managed to lose 55 lbs so far, but I still struggle with weight, depending on how my thyroid is functioning. I managed to keep it off until mid-July, then put 8 lbs back on. She said my TSH levels were slightly elevated which caused the weight gain, but thinks I could lose it if I keep up my exercise and eating habits. I typically run 15-25 miles per week, depending on my schedule, but I DO make time for it. I also limit my sugar, carbs, and fat because I am also at high risk of developing diabetes. Although my sugar levels are within normal range, they are on the higher end of the normal range. One thing my husband and I do is watch portion control. When we go out to eat, we split an entree, and at home I use one of my kids' child size plates instead of a large plate. I guess my short-term goal would be 10 lbs. I guess I'm guilty of just not eating enough day to day, which I've discovered recently could hinder weight loss because it causes the body to slow it's metabolism. I also realize the reality of me being 120 lbs again is not going to happen, so I've set a more realistic goal. I've also learned that even if the weight doesn't come off as long as I am changing my body shape by toning up and staying healthy I'm still going to be pleased.



I hope that you will decide to join us!  

 Camsmom!



pinkle said:


> Count me in!!!  Hoping this challenge will be a little more successful!  It is so encouraging to be a part of this group!!
> THANK YOU!!!



 pinkle



flipflopmom said:


> Just a quick jump in to say goodnight!  I just wrote a book on our summer challenge thread, so not a lot of words left in me!
> 
> A part of this thread is sharing our victories, and I am so proud of all those posted today.  Mine was going for a short run, even when I overslept.  Instead of skipping it, I did go.  It had to be short, but it was done.  Stayed in my calories today.  *I think we are all off to a great start*!



ITA!  

*We are wrapping up our summer challenge today.  Be sure and check out the summer thread if you would like to see what the end of a challenge looks like.

As we migrate from the summer challenge thread to this thread you will find that we are a very chatty group.  We mean it when we say that we are looking forward to getting to know everyone.  Don't be afraid to chime in, ask questions or make comments.  We are a very friendly group and welcome you all!  *


----------



## grafxgirl

I think I will join. Already PM'd my starting weight and you can add my first name to the list. It is Brandy.


----------



## lisah0711

I'm going to post the warm up QOTD for tomorrow tonight since I am in the Pacific time zone.  

Warm up QOTD (Question of the Day) Introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge.

I am Lisa.  I'm married and have an 11 year old son.  I'm a real estate attorney but just started going back to school to become a nutritionist for my "encore career."  It is a lot harder going back to school than I thought!    I've been participating in BL challenges since 2009.  I always end up lighter at the end of every challenge than when I started.  I WISH that my weight loss would have been faster but the truth is I am so much healthier and happier than I was when I started this journey.  For too long I let myself go and put myself at the bottom of the list but no more!  My goal for this challenge is to lose 25 pounds.  That would put me in ONE-derland (what we call the 100's) for the first time in more than fifteen years.

Can't wait to hear about all of you and your goals for this challenge!


----------



## lisah0711

grafxgirl said:


> I think I will join. Already PM'd my starting weight and you can add my first name to the list. It is Brandy.



 grafxgirl!  I'm glad that you decided to join us!


----------



## natale1980

tomorrow is week one/day two of my C25K.  Just looked at the weather... it's going to rain.   I hope it passes over before 6:30am!

-nat


----------



## BealsRwe

Hi everyone.  My name is Stephanie.  I am a 38 yo mom of one wonderful 6 year old daughter, Kayla.  I have been married to my hubby for nearly 8 years.  DH and I both work at WDW.  He is leader, and I am back part-tme in the parks.  I joined Weight Watchers in March 2009, and hit my 50 pound lost mark in early June this year.  I am on a 4 month plateau, and hoping this group will help me push through when I need that increased help and support.

I have had quite the few 2 years.  In October 2008, my mom was diagnosed with stage 4 ovarian cancer.  In February 2009, my Dad was diagnosed with large cell lymphoma.  In March 2009, I was laid off from my 13 year dream career with WDW.  I made the decision to lose the weight for good, to reduce my risk of cancer.  My Mom recently passed away on June 25, 2010 after her strong fight.  Dad told DH and I 1 week later that his cancer was being considered terminal.  We had already booked our Aug 2010 cruise getaway, so we enjoyed that (me with the extra desserts, knowing after cruise it was time to kick it in gear).  With all of this I am hovering at having gained between 5-7 pounds back.  Time to start losing again.  

Hubby and I have a goal of 12 races in 2010.  We have completed 6 5k's, 2 10k's, and we have the WDW Wine & Dine half marathon relay coming next month.  We are also registered for the WDW half marathon.  I am restarting the C25K program and focus.  I don't care how I finish, running, walking, but I will finish.  My goal is to complete my weight loss journey and drop the last 25-30 pounds.  I have the goal of 1-2 pounds per week since I want it to stay away for good!  18 weeks, and barring any plateaus...I will hopefully be at my lifetime weight by the WDW half marathon in January.  I have never been a runner, don't really enjoy running, but enjoy the races and completing them.

Look forward to hearing everyone's stories, challenges, successes.  I am heading back to my WW meeting on Friday after a few month haitus...will pm my starting weight then.


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> *Happy Birthday Connie!*
> 
> I wasn't sure which thread you were checking, so I posted it on both! Hope you have a wonderful day!





			
				lisah0711;38021417Last said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, Connie96![/COLOR]    I hope that you have a wonderful day!





tigger813 said:


> Happy Birthday, Connie!





Dahly said:


> Connie..hope your day is wonderful!



Y'all are all so sweet! Thanks so much for thinking of me. 



lisah0711 said:


> *Can I put your first name by your user name on the participant list?  Sometimes it is easier for people to learn who our participants are that way.  If I can, just post or let send me a PM.  I won't put your name down unless I hear from you that it is okay.  *



My DIS handle isn't creative or ironic, so I can't imagine anyone would need extra help divining my real name, but you can certainly add "Connie" next to "Connie96" in the Loser list.



lisah0711 said:


> *Connie96 will be telling us about our newest component -- WIN! (Whittle Inches Now).*



I promise I will "formally" post something about this challenge tomorrow.


----------



## Connie96

For the newcomers... WELCOME!!! I hope yall enjoy being here as much as I do!!

My name is Connie. I am 37 years old, married for 14 years to my wonderful husband and we have a beautiful 3 year old daughter. DH is a former radio DJ and current Realtor. I am 15 years into an IT career - computer programming and database administration for an insurance company.

As I'm sure you can guess from my career choice, I am a geek and avoided all athetic pursuits in school. But, I finally discovered the right jog bra and running shoes about 10 years ago and I have learned to really enjoy running. I've been off and on over that decade, usually losing interest about 12 weeks in, as soon as I could jog a full 5k. This time, I have been running regularly for right at 6 months. I am sticking to run/walk intervals and have most recently acheived my longest distance at just over 8 miles. I hope to complete my first half-marathon this November.

My recent weight history includes a 25 pound loss last year, re-gaining 15 and re-losing 12 during the Summer challenge. I am in "normal" BMI territory now and I consider myself to be 10 pounds from my final goal which would bring me to the exact mid-point of the "normal" BMI range.



lisah0711 said:


> *Which "diet" dilemma do you usually struggle with?*
> 
> *Failing on the weekends
> *Making exercise excuses
> *Eating nutrient-poor calories
> *Starving during the day & overeating at night
> *Going off my diet for special occasions
> *All of the above
> *None, I've transitioned from dieting to a healthy lifestyle.



This is such a great place to start, Lisa. I have really been thinking about this exact thing over the last week or so. When I signed on for the Summer challenge, I was geared toward "healthy lifestyle" - eating around 1300-1500 calories and running three days a week and weighing myself once per week. I started making some good progress and let my mathematical, analytical, idiot brain take over. If I was losing with the "lifestyle", I could lose faster if I cut down to 1200 and sometimes just a tiny bit below. I guess you could say that I "accidentally" started DIETing. I was uber-strict Monday thru Friday and as soon as I weighed-in, I binged like a lunatic all weekend just to get all hard-core again come Monday morning.

These are the steps I am taking to end this cycle:

1) I will be weighing myself ONLY on Monday mornings instead of Friday and PM-ing Shannon "late" but first thing each Monday. This is my strategy to gain control of weekend binging.

2) My 1200 calorie days are OVER. I will be visiting multiple websites to determine a calorie range to MAINTAIN my GOAL weight. From what I know so far, I expect my range to be 1500-1700.

3) I am a LOSER for this challenge, but rather than using a calorie intake deficit, I will be relying exercise to change my size, shape and weight.

4) I have been contemplating whether setting a weight-loss goal for this challenge will be psychologically beneficial or detrimental for me. I do not want to let my quest for a particular WEIGHT get in the way of my HEALTH.

5) Because of where I am in the BMI charts, I have decided that I want to concentrate more on size and shape rather than weight. My strategy is to add consistant strength training and primarily measure my personal success with the measuring tape rather than with the scale. (Hence the birth of the WIN! Challenge.)

Sorry for the book. I really needed to get all of that out there. I am SO looking forward to participating in this challenge with all of you. Have a great evening, folks! 

See yall tomorrow with WIN! details.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi everyone.  My name is Lindsay and I am 31.  I have two sons ages 5 and 3.  I have been married to my dh for almost 7 years.  I work full time as a manager of a pediatricians office.  My dh works full time as an operations director for a large child care organization in our area.  

I was always a healthy weight and very athletic (played basketball, field hockey, and volleyball in high school) until I got to college.  From there on I was up and down with my weight.  I then had my children and since then I have been 60lbs overweight.  I began my weight loss journey in may 2010 and have lost 27lbs.  I joined the BL summer challenge and can say that it was one of the best things I ever did.  I made some amazing new friends and always feel like I have someone to talk to who understands what I am going through.

I have been running since may and I plan to do the princess half marathon in feb 2011.  The plan is still needing to be finalized but I have some members of my party who are dragging there feet.  I am hoping to be able to announce that we booked our trip within the next week or two.  Cross your fingers for me that it all works out.

My goal this challenge is to loose 15lbs.  I will need you all to help me get there.


----------



## canadadisney

I would like to join the Fall Challenge!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Dahly

Hi Everyone. I am Leslie. I live in Houston..married with two boys, 20 and almost 13. I work from home for a large Pharmacy Benefit Management company..my sixth anniversary with them is next Tuesday. 

Was semi athletic in HS and college, was thinner after DS#1 than before...it was DS#2 that did me in . I gained about 55 lbs while pregnant with him, didn't lose any of it, and then actually gained about 25 more. So I started back in late May with the BL Summer Challenge, with a long term goal of losing 80-85 lbs.  Lost 17 over the summer, and I am hoping to lose 23 in the fall challenge.  I hope to be down 80 by August of next year, when I am taking a Disney Dream Cruise with family who lives in Florida. I won't see them between now and then, so I am looking forward to being fit and healthy the next time I see them. 

Welcome to all of the new folks. This is a great group of people to have for support, and although the number of posts can be a bit overwhelming at first, I love the feeling of family that happens here and have to peek at the boards(when I should be working!) during the day to see how everyone is doing and what is going on! 

Good Luck to everyone! 

Dahly


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

My name is Christina, but I go by CC (like see-see). One of the daughters of a my mom's assistant for religious education started it years ago and it has really stuck. It is so much shorter than my full name. I am 26 and currently do not have a job. I just finished a temporary position that I really loved. I am a certified teacher, taught for 2 years, but cannot find anything. I've been applying for lots of jobs-that's pretty much what I spend my day doing. Well, that and here on the BL thread. 

I will give you my history when I start coaching, but for now, here is a quick summary. I started struggling with my weight around 6 or  7. It's been an on again/off again battle that also included some heavy-duty meds that put me to sleep and cause(d) major weight gain. I still don't understand the logic behind those meds. 

I have a new doctor now and am on much more appropriate meds now. I know I need them, but there is the possibility of weight gain. However, she wants to to know my weight as often as I'll e-mail her, so I am much more comfortable with this possibility. I also binge eat. During the last challenge, I'd say, "I'm a binge eater," but I am going to be more positive this time around.

I haven't decided on my goal for this challenge. For me, it's less about pounds and more about things like exercising (at home), going to the gym for longer than 15 minutes, making good food choices, not bingeing and most importantly, feeling confident about myself.

I'm off to grab some water and exercise. Have a great day everyone! Can't wait to get to know all of you!

CC

ETA: I live in New England. (I do sleep!)


----------



## flipflopmom

natale1980 said:


> tomorrow is week one/day two of my C25K.  Just looked at the weather... it's going to rain.   I hope it passes over before 6:30am!


I did c25K from Feb. to April.  I have never run on a treadmill, don't have one, and going to the gym is just not an option for me right now.  I know what you mean about the rain, but I will tell you that I don't mind running in the rain, as long as I have a cap and it's not pouring.  Just watch out for storms.  Good luck!



BealsRwe said:


> Hi everyone.  DH and I both work at WDW.  He is leader, and I am back part-tme in the parks.  I have had quite the few 2 years.  ubby and I have a goal of 12 races in 2010.  We have completed 6 5k's, 2 10k's, and we have the WDW Wine & Dine half marathon relay coming next month.


 to you.  I can't imagine both parents having cancer.  I lost my dad last September, and it has been the most traumatic 15 months of my life, since we found out he had cancer last May.  It has played a huge role in my weight loss, and coping, and I will be referencing it often.  So sorry for your loss, and vent anytime!



Connie96 said:


> My recent weight history includes a 25 pound loss last year, re-gaining 15 and re-losing 12 during the Summer challenge. I am in "normal" BMI territory now and I consider myself to be 10 pounds from my final goal which would bring me to the exact mid-point of the "normal" BMI range.1) I will be weighing myself ONLY on Monday mornings instead of Friday and PM-ing Shannon "late" but first thing each Monday. This is my strategy to gain control of weekend binging.5) Because of where I am in the BMI charts, I have decided that I want to concentrate more on size and shape rather than weight. My strategy is to add consistant strength training and primarily measure my personal success with the measuring tape rather than with the scale. (Hence the birth of the WIN! Challenge.)


Connie - great strategy on the Monday am weigh in!  After I hit goal, I'll be looking to you for advice!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I began my weight loss journey in may 2010 and have lost 27lbs.  I joined the BL summer challenge and can say that it was one of the best things I ever did.  I made some amazing new friends and always feel like I have someone to talk to who understands what I am going through.I am hoping to be able to announce that we booked our trip within the next week or two.  Cross your fingers for me that it all works out.


I so hope you get to book this week!  You are doing great Lindsay!



Dahly said:


> Hi Everyone. I am Leslie. This is a great group of people to have for support, and although the number of posts can be a bit overwhelming at first, I love the feeling of family that happens here and have to peek at the boards(when I should be working!) during the day to see how everyone is doing and what is going on!


Right on!  I didn't know your name was Leslie.  How did I miss it.  I always think of you as turtle whisperer.    So glad you are a member of our clan/tribe/family!


OKAY, the book writer is on!  I am going to share a lot here, b/c I reference it often, and my life is a huge component to my weight loss.'

My name is Taryn (rhymes with Karen).  I'll be 35 Sunday, and I am most depressed.  For the first time in my life, the first voice I hear on Sept. 5 will not be my Daddy's singing Happy Birthday to me.  He's either woken me up early when I was at home, or called early, every birthday.  As I mentioned above, it will soon be one year since I lost him.  I am the quintessential Daddy's girl, and this has rocked my world to say the least.

I have been married for 13 years, lived all my life sans college in the same small town, and have 2 girls, almost 11 and 3.  The 11 year old, Anna Kathryn or AK, was our fertility drug miracle, she has ADHD, and is a competitive gymnast.  This means I drive her 45 minutes each way 3 days a week to work out for 2.5-3 hours.  My life is mostly in my car.  Our 3 year old, Sophie,  was the baby we couldn't have, and completely surprised to find out she was on her way.  She is a mess, but makes life fun!  What else would I do for 3 hours while AK is working out?

I am a kindergarten teacher, and working on my Master's Degree.  Right now, DH, Brad, is working 3rd shift, so I am struggling to be supermom, superwife, superteacher, supertaxi driver, superhomemaker, superstudent, and superfit by myself.  I really have tooo much going on!

As for the weight loss, I was always bigger than everyone else growing up.  I am large framed, with xs framed friends, which made life hard.  I was a cheerleader and tumbler through my freshman year of college so I stayed active and kinda fit despite being about 20 lbs. overweight.  When I stopped cheering, I gained.  Got married, gained more.  After AK was about 5, I did Atkins and lost about 55 lbs.  Promptly got unexpectantly pregnant, and the weight just kept creeping up.  

Jan. of this year, I went to the dr for a sick visit, and found myself at 218.  Scared out of my wits.  Shocked back into life after the shell I'd been in for months.  Started changing my diet.  Lost a bit.  Started c25K.  Lost more.  Joined BL 16 pounds in, and found my key to success.  

Until last Friday, I had lost 63 pounds, and was about 10 pounds from goal.  Had a binge weekend, and gained 10 pounds.  That's how my body rolls.  Literally.  So now, I am working like mad to get back to at least my 60 clippie by Friday. I am still at my smallest weight that I can ever remember, at least 15 from my h.s. graduation weight.   I still run, shoot for 3 days a week, with my longest being 9 miles.  I have a half marathon I want to run in Nov, but I have never run any races due to my crazy schedule!  

My goal for this challenge, as of this am's weight, is 16 pounds, which would be my final goal.  I am shooting for 145, which is the midpoint for my height and body frame.  

My schedule, and AK's schedule, have isolated me from my IRL friends.  They are doing local sports, dance, etc, while I am hanging out somewhere else all the time.  My BL friends have truly become my BFF's, and I think about them often during the day!

So glad to have a new challenge, fresh start, and new friends.  As Lisa said, we are chatty, jump in, ask questions, and share.  PLEASE don't be intimidated!  We will open our arms and hearts, promise!  I shared all the above so when I mention something, newcomers don't feel out of the loop!

Have a great day everyone!  I'm off to make a 45 minute drive to take Sophie to MIL for the day, something DH does when he is on 1st shift since it's on his way to work!
Taryn


----------



## Dreamer24

It's nice to meet everyone.

I'm Dani.  I'm 27 soon to be 28.  I've been married for about a year and a half.  For my "real job", I am a statistician.  My company's not doing well and it is very stressful.  For my "fun job", I am a figure skating coach. I do this about 4 days a week.  As a figure skater, weight was never an issue but I had an eating disorder through my teenage years.  After graduating from college, I gained a lot of weight quickly.  I went back to skating and lost most of it.  Last year, I stopped skating and gained between 15 and 20 lbs.   I've lost 8 since December.  I need to lose about 10 more to get in the "normal" range so this is my first goal.  I want to learn to enjoy exercise as part of a normal routine.  I have HORRIBLE eating habits and want to learn to eat better without being extreme or completely giving up the foods I enjoy.  Basically I want to learn to eat the bad things less often and in moderation and add a lot of good things.  I do believe these two things will help me meet my 10 lb goal this fall.

Thank you all for your support and encouragement.


----------



## jbm02

Hi everyone.
I'm Jude.  I just turned 45, have a terrific DH - married 19 years-, and two wonderful kids DS15 and DD 11(well, as of this Friday! She received her birthday present - her first cell phone a week early and since has been texting me each day...___ days til my birthday!! LOL).  I'm a lawyer as well as part time JAG in the NYARNG.  Please don't flame me but I consider myself one of the "problem" children here.   Well, maybe the turtle is a better analogy.  In other words, I exercise like a fiend and try to watch what I eat but lose weight very very slowly.  It's kind of agonizing, actually.  I am going to set my initial goal at 10 pounds and if I start making good progress, will increase it to 20.  (suffice to say that with those goals, I'll be here for several more challenges!! ).  I'm scheduled to run my first half marathon on October 11, 2010 in Albany, NY.  I'm petrified.  
The encouragement and support from this board has been amazing.  Without it, instead of being down 25 pounds, I'd be up 5!!  
Best of luck to everyone for this challenge!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lisa--I still think it's very cool you are training to be a nutritionist.



natale1980 said:


> tomorrow is week one/day two of my C25K.  Just looked at the weather... it's going to rain.   I hope it passes over before 6:30am!
> 
> -nat


I love to run in the rain. It has been so hot this summer, that our best times have been in the rain. Watch out for thunderstorms, though. And "things" tend to chafe a bit more in the rain. I use some kind of body glide stuff--can't remember what it's called. Have a great run!

Stephanie-- to you. You have a lot you are dealing with right now. My DH and I are running the W&D also. Are you going to any of the meets?

Connie--sounds like you have a really good plan to deal with the weekends!

CC--you have been doing so great with your exercise! I hope you feel really wonderful about it!

Dani--On the last thread we started talking a bit about body image distortion, especially as some of us got closer to goal weight. And about how it took our brains a while to catch up with our bodies. The point of all this, is any thoughts that you would like to share about the eating disorder, I would love to hear. I find myself occasionally having some ana thoughts/issues. This is part of the reason I went to maintain for now.  We talk a lot about healthy eating and good choices and we talk a lot about exercise. So I think you have come to the right place!

Taryn-- Birthdays are really hard for me to. I don't why, but it is a huge reminder to me of what crappy parents I have. I am trying really hard to be positive about it and celebrate my accomplishments, but I'm getting a little weepy just thinking about it. I know your Daddy is looking down on you and smiling. He would want you to be happy for your birthday, and be proud of yourself, and how well you've handled such a tough summer.

Hi I'm Rose. (You can use my name Lisa, but like Connie, I think everyone can figure it out.).  I am almost 43, married to my college sweetheart, Mom to one college sophomore ds.  After being a mostly sahm, I now work part-time for a non-profit in their development department. I am doing stuff I never imagined doing and really enjoying it. DH is an engineer.

I have had issues with food/weight my entire life, but for different reasons at different times. I am 5'7" and in high school/college weighed 135. I definitely have a large frame, but because of messages I heard at home, thought I was fat and was constantly worried about it and feeling cruddy about myself. Through my 20s I weighed around 150-160. My 30s and 40s I've been in the 180s and 190s. I lost a bunch of weight a couple of years ago, but still did not get to a healthy bmi. With the economy, DS going to college last year, etc I found myself in January back at 189. I joined the spring challenge and I'm now maintaining at 147. 

I went to maintain because we are running a 1/2 marathon this weekend and the W&D a month later. I was starting to obsess a little bit about my weight and my exercise and my brain needed to catch up with my body. 147 was my original goal, and I feel like I am in the best shape of my life, but I would like to lose, maybe another 5-10 pounds. I still have that 135 college weight in my head--the weight where I thought I was fat. So, I am maintaining for now because I need to really figure out what is the best thing for me right now. I am an exercise fanatic. I love to workout and I'm contemplating swim lessons this winter. I am toying with the idea of a 1/2 triathlon, but I need to be able to swim better first.

Last, in my little book, I have parent issues, which I will mention occasionally. My parents put the fun in dysfunctional. And really were horrible to me and my sisters. We're talking, should have gone to jail stuff here. My father died about 18 months ago, but my mom will still pop up occasionally. I have mostly dealt with things, but food and weight seem to be my sticking point. My mom never told me anything when I was growing up about my weight except how big I was. I am slowly learning to deal with that.

You have come to a great place, where someone is always around to give you a pep talk, or sometimes even to tell you that you are overdoing it, which I need sometimes. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Oh, and I want to know who is going to be in charge of reminding me today, that I don't need to work out, that it's a scheduled off day and that I'm tapering! Today is my day off, and I have scheduled a bunch of stuff to keep myself busy so that I don't go to the Y! (Haircut, new drivers license, paint my toenails to match my running skirt.) I will probably be on here a lot today, and will probably be going nuts by the end of the day! Tomorrow I am getting up and going to the Y before work--30 minutes of slow running on the treadmill and that's it until our race. Thursday night I am having my one beer for the week while we watch the Carolina game! Ok, that's my plan and I'm going to stick to it! Tapering is torture!


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose&Mike said:


> Oh, and I want to know who is going to be in charge of reminding me today, that I don't need to work out, that it's a scheduled off day and that I'm tapering! Today is my day off, and I have scheduled a bunch of stuff to keep myself busy so that I don't go to the Y! (Haircut, new drivers license, paint my toenails to match my running skirt.) I will probably be on here a lot today, and will probably be going nuts by the end of the day! Tomorrow I am getting up and going to the Y before work--30 minutes of slow running on the treadmill and that's it until our race. Thursday night I am having my one beer for the week while we watch the Carolina game! Ok, that's my plan and I'm going to stick to it! Tapering is torture!



Me, me, me! Pick me! I had this big plan to spend 4 hours taking a practice test today and that is definitely not happening. I will be on and off the thread all day. Actually, I really think it's better for my morale if a spend a week studying for the test and then take the practice test. So, I will need plenty of study breaks.

My current goals for the day:

1) Exercise-done (aiming for 45, went for 62)
2) Clean up my bedroom (progressing)
3) Find all my clean laundry that my mom washed and has left in various piles around the house. I just love how I get to assume she's done laundry and then play hide-and-seek with it. 
4) Go to the library and the grocery store. Well, that should take about 45 minutes, unless traffic is bad. Note to self: go before the high school gets out of school.
5) Journal my food

I think that's it for the day. I already did some job searching and may or may not do that again for the day. I usually spend an hour or so after dinner job searching, so I probably will.

Okay, off to log in to WW online and pick up laundry.

Rose, today is a scheduled day off!

CC


----------



## cruisindisney

grafxgirl said:


> I worked with a nutritionist when I was pregnant, and she told me you can't completely avoid all the things you want otherwise you are setting yourself up for failure. She told me it is completely okay to eat a cookie or two, but just remember moderation, moderation, moderation is the key.




I was actually going to eat it, but after the workout just didn't want it anymore.  That was the most shocking thing.  I didn't WANT the cookie anymore.  That NEVER happens.


----------



## NC_Tink

Wow - I forgot how active this board is! You all inspire me - thank you! After taking the summer off (didn't participate in the challenge) and gaining back about 5 - 6 lbs. from where I finished in the Spring -- I'm ready to get back into losing!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> It is so fun to come here every day and see who else is joining us this challenge.
> 
> *Do you have a birthday coming up during the challenge?  We want to know and add you name to the birthday list.  Please post the date or send me a PM.*
> 
> *Can I put your first name by your user name on the participant list?  Sometimes it is easier for people to learn who our participants are that way.  If I can, just post or let send me a PM.  I won't put your name down unless I hear from you that it is okay.  *
> 
> 
> A healthy lifestyle is an ideal that we all strive for. Eat right, exercise regularly, get enough sleep. It seems pretty simple, right? But, we all know that it's much more complicated than a few simple words. While you might be successful in one area, like meeting your diet goals during the week, you can easily fall short in another by not exercising regularly. If you're still in "diet" mode, temporarily changing your habits just until you reach your goal, then one of these dieting dilemmas could be preventing your from reaching your goals - and achieving a permanent, healthy lifestyle. Your diet might be making (or keeping) you fat if . . .
> . . . you fail on the weekends.
> . . . you make exercise excuses.
> . . . you don’t care where calories come from, as long as you are under your goal.
> . . . you starve during the day and gorge during the evening.
> 
> Here is a link to the entire articles that tells you how to deal with these problems.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=588
> 
> They have a poll about diet dilemmas so I am going to borrow it for us this week.
> 
> *Which "diet" dilemma do you usually struggle with?*
> 
> *Failing on the weekends
> *Making exercise excuses
> *Eating nutrient-poor calories
> *Starving during the day & overeating at night
> *Going off my diet for special occasions
> *All of the above
> *None, I've transitioned from dieting to a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> I would have to go with "all of the above."  (This was an option that I added).  Even now I still feel like I have trouble doing what I should do even though I know more than enough about what to do.  It is still hard at times to apply what I know -- I wish I could figure that one out!
> 
> Have a great day all!



Yes - turning 43 on 9/30 - ACK! And, yes you can definitely put my name on the list!
Well, if I'm being honest -- then I can definitely fall into the all of the above category. But, right now, probably exercise is my biggest shortfall. Since coming back from our vacation in the Spring - I've had a real tough time of getting back and staying on program. Before our vacation I was diligent and went to the gym 5 - 6 days per week with minimum 1.5 - 2 hours of cardio and strength. I felt great and was becoming really happy with my outcome. Before vacation I was only about 8 lbs. from my goal. On vacation I gained 3lbs. (which I thought was awesome - considering the length of the vacay!) But, then we came back and I guess those post vacation blues set in and I didn't really feel like doing anything. I went to the gym sporadically - maybe 2x's per week, but sometimes not even that (I'm a champion for making excuses )  I would only stayed about an hour and was very lackadaisical in my efforts. So, that's currently my biggest struggle that I need to work on.



lisah0711 said:


> I'm going to post the warm up QOTD for tomorrow tonight since I am in the Pacific time zone.
> 
> Warm up QOTD (Question of the Day) Introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge.
> 
> I am Lisa.  I'm married and have an 11 year old son.  I'm a real estate attorney but just started going back to school to become a nutritionist for my "encore career."  It is a lot harder going back to school than I thought!    I've been participating in BL challenges since 2009.  I always end up lighter at the end of every challenge than when I started.  I WISH that my weight loss would have been faster but the truth is I am so much healthier and happier than I was when I started this journey.  For too long I let myself go and put myself at the bottom of the list but no more!  My goal for this challenge is to lose 25 pounds.  That would put me in ONE-derland (what we call the 100's) for the first time in more than fifteen years.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about all of you and your goals for this challenge!


I'm Lubi, soon to be 43, stay-at-home mom to 2 boys and wife to DH of 20 years. I've been participating in BL challenges since Fall 2009 and have been fairly successful. I took the summer off because, as I said before, I just didn't feel any motivation. So now, my goal for this challenge is to get back on program and work out regularly, as well as eat better and stop all of the mindless snacking! The ultimate goal is to finally hit my goal weight. I need to lose about 15 pounds during this challenge..


----------



## Dreamer24

Rose, I'm sorry to hear about your relationship with your parents.  I will certainly share my experiences with body image, but to be honest, its a life long struggle.  Even when I am at a good weight, I don't see myself that way when I look in the mirror.  I don't go by how I feel I look!  I am comfortable with myself when I am at a healthy weight and that is good enough for me.  My 2 indicators are being in the healthy weight range and feeling "in shape".  For example, right now, I consider myself out of shape because I get winded sooner then I should, walking up and down steps, on a beach, at an amusement park, I get winded before my husband or friends, when I go for a walk with someone, unless its a casual stroll, I can't keep up a conversation, when I play outside with my 6 year old nephew, I get winded and can't keep up.  I want to be a healthy role model for my young nephews and niece and my skating students.  I want to show that eating healthy but not extreme, and exercising regular is important and possible.


----------



## cclovesdis

I just woke up from a pretty long nap. That was not on today's agenda. 

I knew I needed the nap. I was starting to feel "off." I probably only got about 5 hours of sleep last night, so I'm really not surprised.

I'll skip my trip to the library and my sister and I can go to the grocery store after her orthodonist appointment. My sister and I both get the honor of being discharged as patients and then needing another appointment. We each have an implant, so that doesn't help.

Rose, you didn't post while I was asleep. No exercising!

CC


----------



## Chicogirl

Is this where we sign up.. would love to join. My cruise is in a year, and would love to loose weight and have support while doing it...My name is Marie,  Im 35yrs old, I have two girls, and a loving hubby. Just need to loose some weight..ok alot of weight. So I'm in.


----------



## plutogal

Hello all! I'd like to join the challenge for the fall! I'd be in the Loser side of things. I'm getting married in Feb and I'd like to lose a few more lbs!!
I'm 25 and I'm starting at 166 (that is down from 180!!) but I've stalled and I'm hoping that this will help me!!


----------



## Connie96

New for Fall 2010: The WIN! Challenge (Whittle Inches Now!)
Introducing a new way to challenge ourselves to achieve fit and healthy bodies!! In addition to reporting your official weigh-in each week, you can now measure your success in terms of inches. Many of you may be doing this anyway, but as an incentive to those of us who need incentive (like ME!!) we can now challenge each other by reporting percent-of-inch-loss just as Shannon (LuvBaloo) reports our Top Ten(-ish) weight-losers every week. 

Since the WIN! is optional, no one will be dropped for not reporting and there is no need to be excused from measuring. All stats will simply be based on who does report in. Weekly Biggest WINners will be determined by percent of change between the current and previous WIN! numbers reported by each participant. When measurements are reported after having skipped the previous time(s), the percent loss will be divided over the missed weeks. Overall Biggest WINners will be determined by percent of difference between the final and originally reported measurements. If you miss the first scheduled reporting day, just jump in anytime and that will be your original measurement for the remaining weeks.

I will be recording measurements and posting the WIN! report on a 3-week interval. These dates correspond to the current Friday weigh-in schedule: 9/3, 9/24, 10/15, 11/5, 11/26 and 12/17. There will be a reminder post, so as long as you hang around here you shouldnt have to worry too much about forgetting. Since taking measurements requires more time that just stepping on the scale, Im sure many of us will do this part over the designated weekend. Measurements can be reported up thru the following Monday, and results should be posted on Tuesday.

_Heres how were gonna do it:
1) Take a measurement at each of these locations:
. . . a. Left or Right Upper Arm (stick with the same one for subsequent measurements!!)
. . . b. Bust or Chest
. . . c. Waist
. . . d. Hips
. . . e. Left or Right Thigh (remember which one for next time!)
2) Add all of these measurements together
3) Send only the sum of the measurements to me (Connie96) via Private Message_

If you need more information or tips about how to measure, please refer to http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=1281

If you still have questions, please feel free to PM me or post in the thread and well try to get you the info you need to participate.

I also have a handy dandy Excel spreadsheet for tracking weight and measurements. If you'd like for me to email you a copy, just PM your email address to me and I'll forward it to you. 

Whether or not you choose to participate in this optional challenge, Id like to encourage EVERYONE  especially anyone new to this thread  to take your measurements at the very beginning. This is something so many of us never did when we first started losing weight and I think were fairly unanimous in wishing we had that information to encourage us in our continued loss and maintenance.


----------



## brinalyn530

Hello again everyone!

I kind of introduced myself yesterday, but let me add a few details... My name is Bree, I am 32 and a single mom to DS10. I work full time and DS is very active in sports (not to mention school work, band, and chorus!), which makes scheduling and planning extremely important if I want to get anything done, including exercising and eating properly. The ladies on the Summer Challenge really helped me with that! As of the last weigh in of the summer challenge, I have 42 pounds to lose to reach my (current) goal. Once Im there, Ill figure out if I need to lose more. For this challenge Im going to aim for 20 lbs down. 

I was chubby as a kid but started sports in elementary school and didnt really have much trouble with my weight until college when I stopped being active. It only got worse after DS was born  like many new moms I was overwhelmed and just let myself go. Ive lost and gained weight a few times since then, but not the proper way, which is why it always came back. The last straw was last year  I was so disappointed in the pictures from our cruise that I cried . And then I got mad . I lost 33 pounds last year through vigilant effort, but gained almost 20 of them back over the holidays  . Thanksgiving through the end of January are really hard for me for a variety of emotional reasons + SAD, that is one area that I will really have to concentrate on in the future. We went to WDW in May and once again I was really disappointed with the pictures. I found the summer challenge and am glad to say that I am now on the right track  . During the challenge I learned a lot about myself and my various issues and I started C25K, which I would have never done if not for the support of the group. Now, I have a 5k race scheduled for next Saturday and the MCM10K on 10/31 (thank you Lindsay!)! I still have struggles, obviously, but I also have motivation and determination and good friends for support!

Glad to see so many familiar faces and looking forward to meeting all of our new participants!



natale1980 said:


> tomorrow is week one/day two of my C25K.  Just looked at the weather... it's going to rain.   I hope it passes over before 6:30am!
> -nat


ITA with Taryn, the rain isnt too bad as long as it isnt pouring or lightening! 

BealsRwe  Im so jealous of anyone who lives close enough to WDW to work there (and now that Ive started running, to run races there without all the travel expenses)!

Taryn  Sending  and hang in there !

Talk to you all later,

Bree


----------



## Rose&Mike

NC_Tink said:


> I'm Lubi, soon to be 43, stay-at-home mom to 2 boys and wife to DH of 20 years. I've been participating in BL challenges since Fall 2009 and have been fairly successful. I took the summer off because, as I said before, I just didn't feel any motivation. So now, my goal for this challenge is to get back on program and work out regularly, as well as eat better and stop all of the mindless snacking! The ultimate goal is to finally hit my goal weight. I need to lose about 15 pounds during this challenge..


Yea for turning 43! I turn 43 this month, too! And personally I am enjoying my 40s much more than my 30s!



Dreamer24 said:


> Rose, I'm sorry to hear about your relationship with your parents.  I will certainly share my experiences with body image, but to be honest, its a life long struggle.  Even when I am at a good weight, I don't see myself that way when I look in the mirror.  I don't go by how I feel I look!  I am comfortable with myself when I am at a healthy weight and that is good enough for me.  My 2 indicators are being in the healthy weight range and feeling "in shape".  For example, right now, I consider myself out of shape because I get winded sooner then I should, walking up and down steps, on a beach, at an amusement park, I get winded before my husband or friends, when I go for a walk with someone, unless its a casual stroll, I can't keep up a conversation, when I play outside with my 6 year old nephew, I get winded and can't keep up.  I want to be a healthy role model for my young nephews and niece and my skating students.  I want to show that eating healthy but not extreme, and exercising regular is important and possible.


Thanks for sharing. My parents are just an "is" in my life, as in that's the way it is. I only share it, because it has definitely been an issue with my weight loss, and all the times I've gained it back. It's my responsibility, so I'm not doing the blame thing, just trying to figure out why I keep doing this to myself. I imagine we will probably talk a lot about body image again. Looking at it through healthy weight range and feeling in shape, definitely sound like good ways to look at it to me. 



plutogal said:


> Hello all! I'd like to join the challenge for the fall! I'd be in the Loser side of things. I'm getting married in Feb and I'd like to lose a few more lbs!!
> I'm 25 and I'm starting at 166 (that is down from 180!!) but I've stalled and I'm hoping that this will help me!!


Too exciting about the wedding!


Connie96 said:


> [SIZE="2Whether or not you choose to participate in this optional challenge, Id like to encourage EVERYONE  especially anyone new to this thread  to take your measurements at the very beginning. This is something so many of us never did when we first started losing weight and I think were fairly unanimous in wishing we had that information to encourage us in our continued loss and maintenance.
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]


I totally agree with what Connie is saying. I really wish I would have tracked measurements. It's a very concrete thing to stick a tape measure around your arm and say, wow, this is how big my arm or waist or whatever used to be. My plan is to do this, even though I'm not expecting big changes, it's just another way to track how my body is changing.

Ok, back from the haircut, drivers license office, and target. I just have to say, that there were some scary people at the DL office today. I don't know what was up with that. I actually don't mind my picture too much. When I went to get my haircut, she said--your hair is weighting you down too much, you need to do something different. Which was not my original plan. So we looked at some pictures, and I now have a very different haircut from before. I can still put it back in a band thingy when I run and it's not too short. I've been going to this girl for years, and I think she was right. It's a nice change.

CC--no exercise yet! I hear the Y calling me--it is my day off from work after all, but I'm going to be good! It's pretty hot, so I think I will just get in the pool at home when Mike gets home.

As P would say--TTYL.


----------



## goldcupmom

Please add me to the Losers!  I really need to stick with this this time.  I am less than 20 lbs of my WW goal and about 25 from my real goal and I NEED to do this before the end of the year!

If you haven't joined the monthly exercise challenge thread, I just posted September!


----------



## JOANNEL

Please add me to your loser list. I would love to join. I almost made my summer goals. So you guys are great support. I have a cruise planned on 10/16 and would like to lose some before that.

I am a 52 yo mother of two boys 21 & 24. They are both out of the house. I just lost my job in May so between the empty nest and unemployment I have done too much stress eating!!

Thanks,


----------



## keenercam

Hi, Joanne! I am so glad you are going to be in on this challenge, too. You did awesome during the summer!  So happy for you.


----------



## natale1980

flipflopmom said:


> I did c25K from Feb. to April.  I have never run on a treadmill, don't have one, and going to the gym is just not an option for me right now.  I know what you mean about the rain, but I will tell you that I don't mind running in the rain, as long as I have a cap and it's not pouring.  Just watch out for storms.  Good luck!



I woke up this morning and got dressed for a workout.  Opened my door and it was still raining.  Sooooo... I walked over to the closet and picked up my umbrella, I figured if I could just take a long walk it would be better then sleeping in.
I ended up getting motivated by the music and completing my workout!!! Even when I was done (and still 15 minutes from home) I didn't use the umbrella... it was nicer to walk in the rain.  I was soaked by the time I got home.   I'm sure the people driving thought I was crazy.  

-nat


----------



## Cupcaker

My name is Jeanette.  Im 28, I work full time as an institutional researcher (I basically do the official statistics for a university), I recently went back to school to get my PhD, and have a bf of 5 yrs.  Im petite, like barely 5', and really curvy.  I have kind of struggled with weight my whole life.  Not until undergrad is when I became "overweight", then "obese".  Since then I have been up and down.  Usually up when I feel other things are priorities, like school or relationships.  Then down when I realize that I should be one of my priorities.  This is my third time at seriously trying to lose weight, but it also is the time when I have been at my heaviest.  In the past, I have only gotten to the "overweight" category, but I really want to get to my healthy weight and stay there.  I am tired of going up and down and having to work hard to lose weight.  Since April, I have lost 31 lbs.  To get to my healthy weight range I still have 16 more pounds to go.  I think whats really helping me this time, at the help of my dietician, is finding out that Im not average.  Consuming 2000 calories a day for the average person is fine to maintain weight, but for me it will make me gain weight.  For a person of my height, its more around 1600 calories to maintain weight.  So to lose weight, I have to consume 1100 calories.  Its been difficult but it has really helped my weight loss.  So cutting my calories and exercising will hopefully bring me to where I want to be.  My goal for this challenge is to lose 19 pounds and be able to run a half marathon.


----------



## cherry-pops

lisah0711 said:


> Warm up QOTD (Question of the Day) Introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge.


 I'm Cheryl, 25 and from the UK. Call my Cheryl, Chez, Chezza, Cherie...I don't mind! I live with my boyfriend of 8 years - we've just moved into our second home together, a house. We met in high school and have been together since we were 17.

I work for a photography and content management company and we supply images and product data to supermarket websites who provide online shopping and home delivery. I love my job and my boyfriend works for the same company. Previous to that job I worked in fashion retail and had a fairly active job handling deliveries and being on my feet all day - my job now involves a lot of sitting at a desk.

I've only ever tried to lose weight seriously once before and it worked. I don't know how much I lost because I concentrated mostly on size and shape. Right now I'm at my heaviest at over 200lbs. My clothes have gotten tighter and tighter, stretch marks are starting to appear on my stomach and arms - I can't have this happen at only 25!

I've made the choice to change things now. I've only just started my journey, less than two weeks in to counting calories for the first time ever and I hope it's going well. The anticipation of the weigh-in this Friday for the start of BL is almost too much! My focus for the moment is my food, getting that right and seeing some change will really help and then the exercise will follow that. I am counting calories with My Fitness Pal and their amazing Android phone app.

I have always been bigger than my friends, although I never felt that big - I still don't feel as big as I am. It's not until I see my jeans held up in front of me that I realise how big I've got. My mum, as a small lady, has never understood my struggle and always comments whenever she sees me on how big I am and how much I need to go to the gym and the kind of things I eat. There's a whole issue there that I need to work through.

I don't have a solid goal for this challenge, I just want to do the best that I can and see a physical difference. I don't know what 10lbs or 20lbs looks or feels like, so until I get to that point I really don't know! If the jeans I bought last week are too big in three weeks time it won't bother me, buying more new ones will feel great!

I've never been part of a group for something like this but so glad that I found you at the beginning of my journey!

I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## tigger813

Just checking in again. CLeaned DD2s room. She's been sleeping on the couch for the last 2+ hours. This bug really took a lot out of her. She woke up for a few minutes but was terribly grumpy so luckily she went back to sleep. She ate some chicken nuggets and said her tummy hurt so I suggested she try and take a nap and she just curled up and fell asleep. Probably awake now as DD1 just put the tv on.

No exercise for me but I have been drinking my CL. The bad thing is we ordered pizza for lunch/supper.

Now to my introduction:

I'm Tracey. I'm a wife, mother of 2 gorgeous girls, former teacher and now an LMT. I teach Sunday school and also volunteer at school with my girls. I left teaching so I could spend more time with them. It's been the best thing I've ever done as I love my job, despite the fact that it's still rather slow but it gives me the flexibility that I need.

I started my journey in Dec. 2008. I have lost as much as 48 lbs but at the moment the total is 35 due to stress and crazy schedules! I plan on totally getting back on the wagon next week when the girls are finally back in school. I do a lot of Walk Away the Pounds, elliptical and walking. I also have a Wii Fit with several exercise programs for that too. I have just started doing Bob's new strength workout. I hope to try and do my first 5K though it will be mainly walking. I'm known as the Energizer Bunny when I'm really in top form! This will be my 4th challenge and I love the weeks that I am coach.

Oh yeah, I just turned 40 last month. I have to say I feel a lot better about myself today then I did 10 years ago. Of course I had just had my first child then and started a new teaching position when she was about 3 months old.

Our schedule has started to get crazy already. Soccer practice started for DD1 on Monday and she has another practice tonight. On Mondays she will also have Irish step class. On Tuesday she will have a hip hop class. DD2 will have soccer practice on Tuesday and dancing on Wednesday. Thursdays and Fridays are currently unscheduled! Saturdays we will try to both get to the girls' two soccer games. I also sell children's books on the side for extra Disney/Christmas money.

Our next trip is Dec. 1-9 to celebrate my birthday. My parents will be meeting us there. We can't wait.

My goal is to lose 20 pounds by the trip. I hope to lose 10 in the next 3 1/2 weeks so I really need to get going. Hopefully Redwalker and I can get back to walking at the mall in 2 weeks.

Welcome to all the newbies! You are in great company! 

Time to fix DD1 some supper before I take her to soccer in an hour. DD2 and I will get some groceries while she's at practice. DH has his fantasy football draft at work tonight so I'm on my own with the girls. Tomorrow I have 2 clients scheduled and DD1 is having a friend over after my client.

Now I'm going! This thread is so addicting!!!!!!


----------



## goldcupmom

Just a quick 'good deal' post.

I have a BodyBugg....more on that later....but I order 'cookies' from apex fitness.  if you go to 24hourfitness.com  they sell them for $19.99 /box of 12.  Decent protein, filling enough to be a breakfast or sufficient snack.  S'mores & white chocolate are really good.  on sale for $16.99, but when I add them to my cart, they end up $11.99 and shipping was free on my order.  Seems to be an un advertised deal....same ones thru bodybugg...apexfitness.com....are over $30/box.

4 pts on WW and worth every one.

I'll be  back later to give my 'info'.


----------



## Rose&Mike

goldcupmom said:


> Please add me to the Losers!  I really need to stick with this this time.  I am less than 20 lbs of my WW goal and about 25 from my real goal and I NEED to do this before the end of the year!
> 
> If you haven't joined the monthly exercise challenge thread, I just posted September!


Welcome Julie! Thanks for running the exercise challenge.



JOANNEL said:


> Please add me to your loser list. I would love to join. I almost made my summer goals. So you guys are great support. I have a cruise planned on 10/16 and would like to lose some before that.
> 
> I am a 52 yo mother of two boys 21 & 24. They are both out of the house. I just lost my job in May so between the empty nest and unemployment I have done too much stress eating!!
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Joanne! Nice to see you again.



natale1980 said:


> I woke up this morning and got dressed for a workout.  Opened my door and it was still raining.  Sooooo... I walked over to the closet and picked up my umbrella, I figured if I could just take a long walk it would be better then sleeping in.
> I ended up getting motivated by the music and completing my workout!!! Even when I was done (and still 15 minutes from home) I didn't use the umbrella... it was nicer to walk in the rain.  I was soaked by the time I got home.   I'm sure the people driving thought I was crazy.
> 
> -nat


Glad you enjoyed your workout in the rain! It's kind of relaxing, isn't it!

Tracey--glad your DD is feeling better. DS went through something similar his freshman year in high school, except it ended up involving 6 days in the hospital. They tested him for everything, and finally put him on antibiotics because he was so sick and they had tried everything. He was asking for food within 12 hours. We really think he had undiagnosed food poisoning. I'm glad whatever this was it was short and sweet and you got her to the er early for fluids. Dehydration is very scary. When they are sick like that, don't you find yourself disinfecting everything!



cherry-pops said:


> I have always been bigger than my friends, although I never felt that big - I still don't feel as big as I am. It's not until I see my jeans held up in front of me that I realise how big I've got. My mum, as a small lady, has never understood my struggle and always comments whenever she sees me on how big I am and how much I need to go to the gym and the kind of things I eat. There's a whole issue there that I need to work through.
> 
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all!


Hi Cheryl! My mom is 5' tall with a small frame and I'm 5'7" with a large frame, so I hear you on the mom issues. I really don't think she realized how much she was hurting my feelings. It really helps to talk about it sometimes. At 40 it's something I am still working through it! 

Welcome Jeanette--sounds like you are off to a great start! 31 pounds is awesome!

Well, I had a pretty productive day. I did mess up a tiny bit with the food. One of my go to snacks of choice is pistachio crisps. Usually I count them out, but I just opened the bag while I was paying bills. Not a great idea. I ate a light lunch and breakfast so I'm sure I'm ok, but I was definitely doing some mindless eating. Luckily I caught myself pretty quick. I made it through the day without going to the Y. Looking forward to my slow run on the treadmill tomorrow morning. 

Have a great evening!


----------



## JOANNEL

keenercam said:


> Hi, Joanne! I am so glad you are going to be in on this challenge, too. You did awesome during the summer!  So happy for you.



Thanks, not as good as I would have liked. This unemployment and empty nest is kind of boring and makes me eat too much!!!! I am hoping the accountability here will make this easier.

How's the knee?

We are going out of town this weekend so I will start back on track next week.

Good to see you back here also.


----------



## Octoberbride03

lisah0711 said:


> I'm going to post the warm up QOTD for tomorrow tonight since I am in the Pacific time zone.
> 
> Warm up QOTD (Question of the Day) Introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about all of you and your goals for this challenge!




Snce i did a bit of a fly by post last time I'll intro myself more properly before putting on supper.  

I am Maureen(Lisa feel free to post next to my username), 37yo and married. Mommy to a cute little doggie named Onslow and a somewhat tempermental cockatiel named Rally. I work at Target as an Instocks person(think daily mini-inventory) though I have about had my fill and plan on looking for something new very soon.  This will be my third challenge having started with the spring and I stuck into the summer challenge.  My ultimate goal is to lose 40lbs. That goal was made just after my birthday last Jan. and I am almost halfway there.  When I get there I will be at 200 which I haven't seen in i don't know how long.  So we'll see what that looks like on me and go from there.  I have learned LOTS of things about myself during the last 2 challenges and I am sure I will learn lots more during this 1.  As much as I hang out on the community board I love this thread and consider it my DIS home.  

Good luck to everybody and can't wait to see how we all do


----------



## disneymom2one

I'm MB, sort of introduced myself before but I will again.

I'm 41, married for 17 years to my husband.  We have one daughter who just turned 15 this summer and is a freshman at our local high school.  She's a twice-exceptional kid - gifted and on the autism spectrum.  She's made amazing strides but every day is a challenge for her and for us.  We both teach at our local college - me on a part time basis.  I love my job and can't imagine doing anything else.

My weight loss journey began two years ago at 257.  It was up and down and at the beginning of May, I weighed 238 pounds.  Something inside me changed that day and since then, I've lost 38 pounds, much of it as a part of the BL Summer Challenge.  Just this morning, I weighed exactly 200.0 and am inching towards 199 - a number I honestly never thought I would see.  I have huge issues with food and literally have to take things minute by minute at times.  Every night that I don't go in the kitchen and eat is a complete and total victory for me. I follow WW Online but not really as I don't eat my weekly points or my activity points.  I just can't see a loss when I do that. 

My husband is amazingly supportive.  Due to having to be out the door by 6:25, he willingly gets up at 4 am and walks with me for an hour - we do about 3.5 miles during that time - six laps around our block.  It is crazy and insane but it works.  We do it every single day and have for the past several months now.  Our daughter will often join us.  My husband is super thin and my daughter is also in a healthy weight range. On weekends, we switch things up and go walk along the beaches of Destin, just minutes from our house.

So that's me.  I'm pretty shy and tend to lurk more on the threads.  Oh - and we go to WDW a lot and are trying to get to Disneyland for Christmas but that changes every minute of every day.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Today was a good day as far as weight loss goes. I ate really well and got in a good workout, but the rest of the day...

Things seem to be getting better. It was probably the heat. We don't have A/C and a fan probably wasn't enough. It is much cooler now. 

I am looking forward to tomorrow. I know it will be a busy day. I have decided to take the day off from exercising. I may take a short, relaxing walk around my neighborhood, but I am not going to the gym or using the Wii.

I am getting better about journaling what I eat and my goal for tomorrow is to journal everything I eat.

Rose-

It's been great to read everyone's intros. I was actually nervous about joining my first challenge, but I jumped right in and am so glad I did. We're a chatty bunch, but I know I wouldn't want it any other way.

I'll check in a few times tomorrow, but I also want to study a bit. Off to search for a job. Have a great night everyone!

CC


----------



## disneycruisegal

Hi everyone, my name is Lissa (for the Lisa that asked, it's pronouced the same as you..Lisa).  I'm 42 and have been maried for 12 years, no kids but lots of nieces and nephews and grand-nieces and grand-nephews. Both of my beloved parents passed away within the last 3 years, by Dad suddenly and my Mom just withered without him and passed away this past February.  I'm tired of always being the biggest one around, I'm tired of shopping in "the big girls section" I'm just tired of everything that being overweight brings to a person.  

So that's it for my pitty party!  I'm looking forward to loseing some weight and meeting some nice people.  Like the previous poster, I more of a lurker than a poster, but I'm going to try.


----------



## cruisindisney

My name is Susan.  I'm 41 and married 18 years to my college sweetheart.  We have two kids, daughter 14 and son 8.  

I started gaining my weight after getting married.  It started with a hormone imbalance and just continued from there.  17 years and 2 kids later I found myself in the 250s and not happy.  So I began watching my portions and what I ate, but not religiously.  I did loose down to about 220 doing that for about a year. 

In January of this year my husband's employer had a Biggest Loser competition and invited spouses to join.  My husband is SKINNY, so he very tactfully told me about the competition. I'm competitive, so it was a good motivator.  Plus the $300 prize was a good incentive.  In 12 weeks I went down to 186.  It's where I have been sitting since.  I loose a few pounds and then gain them back.  I need motivation and with no one to offer me another $300 prize and no men to beat, I've been struggling.

I would like to get down another 20-25 pounds before our March cruise and actually the sooner the better.  I am back on the BL diet from our competition and exercising at least once a day 5-7 days a week.  

I LOVE food!   Seriously love it and have used it for every emotion and event in my life.  It would help if I wasn't a good cook or didn't like to cook.  But then again, I'm sure I'd find good food somewhere.  Chocolate is my favorite thing and one of my biggest cravings.

I look forward to jumping into this group and I'm sure I will find some great friends.  Hopefully we can all work our way to healthier lifestyles and skinnier bodies as a result.


----------



## donac

disneycruisegal said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Lissa (for the Lisa that asked, it's pronouced the same as you..Lisa).  I'm 42 and have been maried for 12 years, no kids but lots of nieces and nephews and grand-nieces and grand-nephews. Both of my beloved parents passed away within the last 3 years, by Dad suddenly and my Mom just withered without him and passed away this past February.  I'm tired of always being the biggest one around, I'm tired of shopping in "the big girls section" I'm just tired of everything that being overweight brings to a person.
> 
> So that's it for my pitty party!  I'm looking forward to loseing some weight and meeting some nice people.  Like the previous poster, I more of a lurker than a poster, but I'm going to try.




Lissa I have the same problem as you do.  My name is Dona with 1 n and it is pronounced the same as Donna.

I agree with shopping in the big girlssection.



cruisindisney said:


> My name is Susan.  I'm 41 and married 18 years to my college sweetheart.  We have two kids, daughter 14 and son 8.
> 
> I started gaining my weight after getting married.  It started with a hormone imbalance and just continued from there.  17 years and 2 kids later I found myself in the 250s and not happy.  So I began watching my portions and what I ate, but not religiously.  I did loose down to about 220 doing that for about a year.
> 
> In January of this year my husband's employer had a Biggest Loser competition and invited spouses to join.  My husband is SKINNY, so he very tactfully told me about the competition. I'm competitive, so it was a good motivator.  Plus the $300 prize was a good incentive.  In 12 weeks I went down to 186.  It's where I have been sitting since.  I loose a few pounds and then gain them back.  I need motivation and with no one to offer me another $300 prize and no men to beat, I've been struggling.
> 
> I would like to get down another 20-25 pounds before our March cruise and actually the sooner the better.  I am back on the BL diet from our competition and exercising at least once a day 5-7 days a week.
> 
> I LOVE food!   Seriously love it and have used it for every emotion and event in my life.  It would help if I wasn't a good cook or didn't like to cook.  But then again, I'm sure I'd find good food somewhere.  Chocolate is my favorite thing and one of my biggest cravings.
> 
> I look forward to jumping into this group and I'm sure I will find some great friends.  Hopefully we can all work our way to healthier lifestyles and skinnier bodies as a result.






I too married my college sweetheart.

Hi I am Dona I have been married to dh for the last 32 years.  We have 2 ds's  25 and 20 years old.  They both love Disney as much as dh and I do.  Ds1 just went to DW with gf for a week last month.  

I am a high school math teacher.  I teach Advanced Placement Calculus.  I also love to sew and do all sorts of handiwork.

I was heavy in high school ( I wish I was that weight now), lost weight in college and stayed pretty low until after ds1 was born.  After ds2 was born the weight just kept creeping up.

About 4 years ago I lost 30 pounds.  Even with losing 30 pounds I still could not get off my medications and then they found an irregular heartbeat which means I will always be on medication.  I just gave up after that.  I never went above my highest weight and over the last year I have lost about 15 pounds thanks to these challenges.  I would like to lose about 25 pounds this time.  I am not setting a specific number because if I don't think I can reach it I know I would give up.

This is a great group.

Thanks everyone for all the well wishes.  I ate dinner for the first time since Sunday.  I am finally feeling better.  I came home from school a little early today but I almost made it through the day.  

Thanks also for the PD for ds1's job.  He did not get the one he wanted but the place called him up and offered him a part time job.  We talked it over and I think he is going to take it and get a second job to get extra money and benefits.  It would  mean less commuting and less money on gas and car up keep.  I think it will be a good start and it could lead to full time.  

Off to watch Top Chef.  I didn't see last week's show.

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

brinalyn530 said:


> Hello again everyone!
> I was chubby as a kid but started sports in elementary school and didnt really have much trouble with my weight until college when I stopped being active. It only got worse after DS was born  like many new moms I was overwhelmed and just let myself go. Ive lost and gained weight a few times since then, but not the proper way, which is why it always came back. The last straw was last year  I was so disappointed in the pictures from our cruise that I cried . And then I got mad . I lost 33 pounds last year through vigilant effort, but gained almost 20 of them back over the holidays  . Thanksgiving through the end of January are really hard for me for a variety of emotional reasons + SAD, that is one area that I will really have to concentrate on in the future. We went to WDW in May and once again I was really disappointed with the pictures. I found the summer challenge and am glad to say that I am now on the right track  . During the challenge I learned a lot about myself and my various issues and I started C25K, which I would have never done if not for the support of the group. Now, I have a 5k race scheduled for next Saturday and the MCM10K on 10/31 (thank you Lindsay!)! I still have struggles, obviously, but I also have motivation and determination and good friends for support!



Hi Bree, Im glad I gave you the motivation to sign up for the MCM10K, I am still so sad I couldnt be there with you.  You will do great.  I didnt realize in the last challenge how much you and I are alike.  I too played sports and had no issues until after the kids.   



natale1980 said:


> I ended up getting motivated by the music and completing my workout!!! Even when I was done (and still 15 minutes from home) I didn't use the umbrella... it was nicer to walk in the rain.  I was soaked by the time I got home.   I'm sure the people driving thought I was crazy.
> 
> -nat



Hi Nat, My favorite runs are in the rain.  It is so nice.  I think people are looking at me like Im crazy too.  



Cupcaker said:


> My goal for this challenge is to lose 19 pounds and be able to run a half marathon.



Hi Jeanette, I got to tell you your pic of that cupcake is giving me cravings.  I think we might have to give you an alias name for the challenge just to keep me out of the local bakery. 

There are a bunch of us running our first half marathon at the princess.  We can all meet our goal together


I really need to get back on here and catch up on the numerous pages I scrolled through.  Wow I forgot how fast paced the start of the challenge is.  Glad to meet all the newcomers


----------



## Camsmom

Hi guys... I thought I posted earlier but I cant seem to find it so that's a big nope! 

I'm Brandi 29 ... soon to be the big 30 in November. I'v been married for 8 years 9 in February... Yup Valentines day!  We have a 7 year old son our only child. We are getting ready to go on the Disney cruise in November since my husband and I both turned 30 this year we figured we would brake down and do it.

Since i'm new to this can you guys teel me how to copy what someone said like with the box around it. (i hope that made sence)  

Good luck to everyone... Congradulations to everyone who lost weight in the past years even if it's 1 lb it's something!


----------



## flipflopmom

i'll read later, too tired to respond.  Did grocery shopping while Ak was in gymnastics.  Haven't stopped since 5, going to bed.  Did okay with eating, didn't have time to exercise, not an excuse, just a fact.  I might run in the am, but I am starting out behind.

My cousin, 55, was found dead this am of a massive heart attack.  Big shock to the family, and my IRL BFF's grandmother died, the first death she's had to experience and taking it hard.  Have several days of funeral home and family visits ahead of me, gymnastics, and yard sales.  oh yeah, I get to work, too.  I finally got the groceries put away, that's all I can manage.

night everyone.
Taryn


----------



## Rose&Mike

flipflopmom said:


> i'll read later, too tired to respond.  Did grocery shopping while Ak was in gymnastics.  Haven't stopped since 5, going to bed.  Did okay with eating, didn't have time to exercise, not an excuse, just a fact.  I might run in the am, but I am starting out behind.
> 
> My cousin, 55, was found dead this am of a massive heart attack.  Big shock to the family, and my IRL BFF's grandmother died, the first death she's had to experience and taking it hard.  Have several days of funeral home and family visits ahead of me, gymnastics, and yard sales.  oh yeah, I get to work, too.  I finally got the groceries put away, that's all I can manage.
> 
> night everyone.
> Taryn



Oh Taryn, I am really sorry. Take care of yourself.


----------



## devonsmommy

Add me please!  
I'm a loser baby!


----------



## jenanderson

Hi Everyone!  My name is Jen.  I am 41 years old and am currently an unemployed teacher who is probably going to end up being a substitute teacher this year.  I am married to a wonderful and support husband who also teaches.  We have 2 kids - DD (14) who is quiet, serious, smart, dances all the time and sometimes lets her teen behavior shine through.  DS (10) is noisy, sensitive, fun loving, has a quick sense of humor, has many healthy issues but is so accepting when life is "not fair" and also dances a lot.  

I don't really know exactly when my weight went all wrong but I do know that last fall I was starting to get so upset with myself.  I hated photos, I tried to hide when I changed, I hated looking in the mirror each day and I knew it was bad.  So, what made me change my mind...my dear friend Jude (jbm02).  She called me and asked me to run the Princess with her.  She had this incredible belief in me that I could run a half marathon if I tried.  I don't know why I agreed to run with her but she made me feel like I could do it so I agreed.  This brought me to the BL challenge in January.

I started running, I started dieting and I started losing.  I was really successful in the spring challenge - I lost lots of weight and I ran my first races.  I have continued to be diligent to the running (I have even already run my first half marathon).  I have learned that I can't really diet...I have to adjust my whole lifestyle and live healthier.  I have lost 45 pounds but it has been SLOW at the end.  I have learned there are moments of supreme challenges and weakness - times when I think I would like to give up.  There are also moments of great joy - times when I am so surprised at the strong woman I truly am.  I have learned that my friends here will stand by me no matter what the emotions and they won't let me give up even if it is that moment of weakness.

My goals for this fall challenge are the following:
1.  Keep on training with my running.  Make some serious decisions about training for a full marathon.  Be successful in the races I have.
2.  Lose the last 10 pounds.  To be honest, I will have to reflect on this.  I know that 5 might be the realistic choice but I think i want 10.
3.  Learn to deal with the stress of being unemployed in a positive way instead of eating (like tonight the brownie with ice cream was a really BAD choice).

Alright, I have written a book and you all know so much about me now (even if you didn't want to know it all)!  You will see me posting a lot because I run the Healthy Habits part of the challenge.  I will be posting information about this tomorrow and look forward to getting to know all of you!  

Night Everyone!
Jen


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> My cousin, 55, was found dead this am of a massive heart attack.  Big shock to the family



Taryn -   I am so sorry to hear this.  I am already thinking of you often and hoping you find extra moments of peace to get through your busy days.  I feel so bad for your whole family to have to deal with this tragedy.  Please know that we all support you here.


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn-- Birthdays are really hard for me to. I don't why, but it is a huge reminder to me of what crappy parents I have. I am trying really hard to be positive about it and celebrate my accomplishments, but I'm getting a little weepy just thinking about it. I know your Daddy is looking down on you and smiling. He would want you to be happy for your birthday, and be proud of yourself, and how well you've handled such a tough summer. 147 was my original goal, and I feel like I am in the best shape of my life, but I would like to lose, maybe another 5-10 pounds. I still have that 135 college weight in my head--the weight where I thought I was fat.


Rose .  I know it has to be hard to hear how close I am to my parents, yet you stay so supportive.  I think the bottom line is that our relationships with our parents have such a HUGE factor in our lives, good and bad, and for me, with my girls still at home, scares me daily to know how a comment when I am in a bad mood, etc. can scar them for life.  You and Maria have both made me super aware of this this year, and I thank you for helping me be a better parent.  Don't get me wrong, I love my girls tremendously, but unfortunately since they are home with me when no one else is, can bear the brunt of my frustration, exhaustion if I am not careful.  That makes the situation sound worse than it is, I hope you get what I am saying. I expect so much of myself, and them sometimes, and you have let me see that while expectations are healthy, the way I vocalize them is of utmost importance.  As for your weight, I think you were smart to move to maintenance until your mind catches up, but I get it.  When I am in big losing mode, I toy with "how few calories can I eat today to get more weight off" and "how low can I go".  You are not alone.  There is a huge mental aspect to weight loss, as we have found out, and we need to watch that as carefully as we do the diet and exercise components.  Another hug, just because that's what I would do if you were here.  I'm so thankful to have you as a friend!  You've gotta post more pictures after your race, can't wait to see the new "do"!  Good job with no exercise yesterday.  Would you have thought 9 months ago you would be saying you are an exercise fanatic and would need coaching not to?  Amazing, lady!




natale1980 said:


> I ended up getting motivated by the music and completing my workout!!! Even when I was done (and still 15 minutes from home) I didn't use the umbrella... it was nicer to walk in the rain.  I was soaked by the time I got home.   I'm sure the people driving thought I was crazy.


Nat, something about running in the rain makes me feel a lot more hard core than I am, and is motivating!  Glad you went for it!



Cupcaker said:


> I think whats really helping me this time, at the help of my dietician, is finding out that Im not average.  Consuming 2000 calories a day for the average person is fine to maintain weight, but for me it will make me gain weight.  For a person of my height, its more around 1600 calories to maintain weight.  So to lose weight, I have to consume 1100 calories.  Its been difficult but it has really helped my weight loss.


That's something that takes time for everyone, and so glad you've gotten on board.  It can be very frustrating to realize that our individual bodies react in different ways.  Example, I had a bad weekend with food, really binged Sunday and had pizza Saturday.  Now, most people can have pizza with no ill effects.  Me, I gained 10 pounds in 24 hours.  Knowing I have to be more careful than many is maddening at times, but making these discoveries is key to living healthy lives!



cherry-pops said:


> I have always been bigger than my friends, although I never felt that big - I still don't feel as big as I am. It's not until I see my jeans held up in front of me that I realise how big I've got. My mum, as a small lady, has never understood my struggle and always comments whenever she sees me on how big I am and how much I need to go to the gym and the kind of things I eat. There's a whole issue there that I need to work through.  I've never been part of a group for something like this but so glad that I found you at the beginning of my journey!I look forward to getting to know you all!


Welcome Cheryl!  We look forward to getting to know you, too.  I think the comparison factor is huge, and can mess with us mentally.  I look the best I ever have, people I've known forever don't recognize me.  Yet, I still weigh more than my mother, even though her clothes are big on me.  She's only 5'1, I'm 5'7.  I had another instance where a lady at school, that I thought I was thinner than she was, has lost weight and recently told me her weight.  It was a full 25 pounds less than mine.  Yes, I am at least 6 inches taller.  I am constantly comparing myself to people, and asking DH - do I look like her?  Sometimes, I am being wayyyy tooo optimistic, and sometimes, it is someone I looked like 60 pounds ago.  I know this isn't exactly what you were referring to, but others comparing us to them just doesn't cut it, and vise versa!  It will do nothing but bring us sadness!



tigger813 said:


> Just checking in again. CLeaned DD2s room. She's been sleeping on the couch for the last 2+ hours. This bug really took a lot out of her. Our schedule has started to get crazy already.  I also sell children's books on the side for extra Disney/Christmas money. This thread is so addicting!!!!!!


I didn't know you sold books?  How did I miss that!  Hope DD will be recovered completely by the time school starts, so she doesn't start out at a disadvantage!  Empathize with your schedule!  We'll make it, somehow!



Rose&Mike said:


> I was definitely doing some mindless eating. Luckily I caught myself pretty quick. I made it through the day without going to the Y.


See, another mental game.  Mindless eating.  Where does that come from, why do I do it, and why can others without repercussions?  Good for you catching it quickly!  Mine is always chunks of fruit while I am at the computer, and I end up with a tummy ache!  



Octoberbride03 said:


> I am Maureen(Lisa feel free to post next to my username), 37yo and married.


Maureen, heard yesterday that Earl is headed your way.  Check in a lot so I don't stress, okay?  I have an aunt in VA Beach, and thought of you first!   I haven't checked the forecast, just someone told me that Earl was headed for VA/NC beaches.  



disneymom2one said:


> My weight loss journey began two years ago at 257.  It was up and down and at the beginning of May, I weighed 238 pounds.  Something inside me changed that day and since then, I've lost 38 pounds, much of it as a part of the BL Summer Challenge.


What she didn't tell you, folks, is that she was the Summer Challenge Biggest Loser!!!!  You had a great summer!  I know you can keep it up!!!  Congrats!



disneycruisegal said:


> I'm tired of always being the biggest one around, I'm tired of shopping in "the big girls section" I'm just tired of everything that being overweight brings to a person.


You've had a rough few years!  Good job of recognizing it's time to take care of you!  I had that moment in January.  A lot of us dealing with losses, be sure to post so we can support each other!



cruisindisney said:


> I need motivation and with no one to offer me another $300 prize and no men to beat, I've been struggling.  I LOVE food!   Seriously love it and have used it for every emotion and event in my life.  It would help if I wasn't a good cook or didn't like to cook.


I wish I could give you money!    But you have a great new group of friends for motivation, now!  As another foodie, I empathize.  I love it!  While my cooking is mostly on the fly now, I have used that passion for food to try to "healthy up" meals, and plan nutritious ones.  But I still watch Top Chef, cooking channel, and food network like nobodies business!



donac said:


> *I teach Advanced Placement Calculus. *  I never went above my highest weight and over the last year I have lost about 15 pounds thanks to these challenges.  I would like to lose about 25 pounds this time.  I am not setting a specific number because if I don't think I can reach it I know I would give up. He did not get the one he wanted but the place called him up and offered him a part time job.


Okay, first, everytime you mention calculus, I join you guys with irregular heartbeats.  I am just.....in awe.  I do well to do my K kids math.   You are one of the most consistent BL's, and your steadfastness always calms me down.  You are doing great!  So glad DS got something in the way of a job, and I hope it will lead to full time soon!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Bree, Im glad I gave you the motivation to sign up for the MCM10K, I am still so sad I couldnt be there with you.  Hi Jeanette, I got to tell you your pic of that cupcake is giving me cravings I think we might have to give you an alias name for the challenge just to keep me out of the local bakery.


Lindsay - when did you decide not to do the MCM10K?  I totally missed that!  And  on your cupcake cravings!  Now, cake is not on my list.  Don't usually like it.  Thank goodness she's not a brownie!  

*Lindsay makes a good point - the beginning of the challenge does move fast, and can be overwhelming getting to know everyone.  HANG IN THERE and don't get intimidated! *



Camsmom said:


> Since i'm new to this can you guys teel me how to copy what someone said like with the box around it. (i hope that made sence)


If you just want to copy what one person said and respond to them, click the button on the bottom right of their post that says Quote. It will give you a box like you normally reply to threads on, with their statement at the top.   If you want to quote multiple people, like I did, click the + signs in each of their quotes, and the quote button on the last one you want to quote.  You'll get a reply box, with all of the stuff in it, and you can insert your cursor after the little brackets with the word quote in it to respond to each one.  Feel free to practice on us, it took me a few tries to get it right!



jenanderson said:


> Taryn -   I am so sorry to hear this.  I am already thinking of you often and hoping you find extra moments of peace to get through your busy days.  I feel so bad for your whole family to have to deal with this tragedy.  Please know that we all support you here.



Thanks Jen.  

This is going to sound strange.  I loved my cousin.  He was a fun guy.  But he was 20 years older than me, and I only saw him a few times a year at best.  I am more upset for his parents, my mom's sister and her husband, who just found out he has cancer, and his daughter, who was very much a Daddy's girl and is 30.  I don't mean to sound unfeeling, but since I see him so infrequently, the sense of personal loss isn't as strong as the worry about his family and feeling sad for their loss?    I am very close to my aunt and uncle, and his daughter was more my age and I definitely empathize with her.  It's going to be a tough few days. \

I also worry about mom, she had already started moving back into a bigger depression with the anniversary of Daddy's death looming.  Don't know if I've shared this or not, but every Saturday, she writes on the calendar how many weeks it has been since he died.  The calendar is in front of you when you walk in the door, and seeing that multiple times a week is hard.  On the 19th of every month, she writes how many months.  I don't say anything, b/c we all deal in different ways, but it really bothers me.  

This is gotten really long, going to continue in a new box.


----------



## flipflopmom

I need to get this off my chest this am!

First, I made a conscious decision not to run this am.  My calves are sore from wearing heels, and I would have to rush.  I am going to run Friday and Saturday, and maybe Sunday just b/c it's my b'day!  I am going to be rushing around all day, and needed to start the day with calm.  It was a wise decision, but I am trying NOT to beat myself up over it anyway.

I've mentioned this before. But there is a phenomenon going around my area where everyone is taking this stuff called Isagenix.  It's a "nutritional and cleansing shake" program.  2 a day, other supplements, snacks, etc.  $300 for the program for a month.  Now, I have to admit I am tempted, but it stops there b/c of the money.  People are having amazing results, around 30 pound loss each month for the first couple of months.  I have to admit this to someone, and I know you all will understand.  IT MAKES ME JEALOUS AND MAD!  First, jealous b/c it's coming off so quickly for them.  And mad b/c I feel like somehow, it takes away from all the hard work, sweat, willpower, and tears I've put in this year.  Like what I have accomplished is somehow less "good" b/c they can do it in 2 months with this program.  Those that met their goal are on the "maintenance plan", with still a shake or two a day.  I don't want to be tied to that for the rest of my life.  I know I have established good lifestyle habits and knowledge that will carry me through the rest of my life, and I can't help but see this as a crash diet.  But they are having such great results, it is getting to me!

On a positive note, I've lost all but 3 pounds of the big gain from the weekend.    Today is going to be wild - School, department chair meeting, gymnastics, funeral home, drop Sophie off at  MIL and FIL.  The yard sale starts up early tomorrow am, so DH and Sophie are going to spend the night there so she can sleep in! Mom needs to go be with her sister, so Sophie may have to come to school at some point in the afternoon, not sure how that will play out.  Mom will probably just keep her, it just depends on what my aunt needs mom to do.   I am looking at leaving at 7, and getting home somewhere around 10.  See why I made the decision to start the day with calm? 

I feel so much more able to tackle the world after posting! Processing and venting is good for the soul! Sorry for my novels, have a great day!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Good morning LOSERS!

Just finished a mile on the elliptical! Watching Camp Rock 2 on demand with DD1. She's been awake since 1:30 this morning! She occasionally has an issue with sleeping. I promised her I would get up and watch the movie with her while she and I worked out. She did free step for about 25 minutes.

DD2 seems to be much better. She only ate Saltines for supper but we'll continue to slowly add food back to her diet. The girls have to go to work with me this morning for awhile and then DD1 has a friend coming over. I'm supposed to work tonight and hoping my client will show up this time! I'll probably do Bob's strength workout later this morning or after work and hopefully squeeze in a WATP at some point. 

Drinking my first bottle of water. I did increase my fluids yesterday so I will do more today.

Back to the movie!


----------



## donac

flipflopmom said:


> I need to get this off my chest this am!
> 
> First, I made a conscious decision not to run this am.  My calves are sore from wearing heels, and I would have to rush.  I am going to run Friday and Saturday, and maybe Sunday just b/c it's my b'day!  I am going to be rushing around all day, and needed to start the day with calm.  It was a wise decision, but I am trying NOT to beat myself up over it anyway.
> 
> I've mentioned this before. But there is a phenomenon going around my area where everyone is taking this stuff called Isagenix.  It's a "nutritional and cleansing shake" program.  2 a day, other supplements, snacks, etc.  $300 for the program for a month.  Now, I have to admit I am tempted, but it stops there b/c of the money.  People are having amazing results, around 30 pound loss each month for the first couple of months.  I have to admit this to someone, and I know you all will understand.  IT MAKES ME JEALOUS AND MAD!  First, jealous b/c it's coming off so quickly for them.  And mad b/c I feel like somehow, it takes away from all the hard work, sweat, willpower, and tears I've put in this year.  Like what I have accomplished is somehow less "good" b/c they can do it in 2 months with this program.  Those that met their goal are on the "maintenance plan", with still a shake or two a day.  I don't want to be tied to that for the rest of my life.  I know I have established good lifestyle habits and knowledge that will carry me through the rest of my life, and I can't help but see this as a crash diet.  But they are having such great results, it is getting to me!
> 
> On a positive note, I've lost all but 3 pounds of the big gain from the weekend.    Today is going to be wild - School, department chair meeting, gymnastics, funeral home, drop Sophie off at  MIL and FIL.  The yard sale starts up early tomorrow am, so DH and Sophie are going to spend the night there so she can sleep in! Mom needs to go be with her sister, so Sophie may have to come to school at some point in the afternoon, not sure how that will play out.  Mom will probably just keep her, it just depends on what my aunt needs mom to do.   I am looking at leaving at 7, and getting home somewhere around 10.  See why I made the decision to start the day with calm?
> 
> I feel so much more able to tackle the world after posting! Processing and venting is good for the soul! Sorry for my novels, have a great day!
> Taryn



Taryn, I make a lot of people nervous when I mention what I teach.  I am at times hesitant to tell people what I do teach.  I usually do because I am very proud of what I do.  I know not everyone could do it or would want to.  It is a job that after 33 years I still love it.  Amazing isn't it?  

I am sorry to hear about your cousin but I also understand why you may not be feeling too sorry.  I have too many cousins to count and I don't even know all my dh's cousins.  When there is a distance you feel bad but it does not touch you as much as you think it should.  

I know you are very worried about your mom.  She is lucky to have you and the kids so close that you are over there often.  I hope it gets better.  Good luck



tigger813 said:


> Good morning LOSERS!
> 
> Just finished a mile on the elliptical! Watching Camp Rock 2 on demand with DD1. She's been awake since 1:30 this morning! She occasionally has an issue with sleeping. I promised her I would get up and watch the movie with her while she and I worked out. She did free step for about 25 minutes.
> 
> DD2 seems to be much better. She only ate Saltines for supper but we'll continue to slowly add food back to her diet. The girls have to go to work with me this morning for awhile and then DD1 has a friend coming over. I'm supposed to work tonight and hoping my client will show up this time! I'll probably do Bob's strength workout later this morning or after work and hopefully squeeze in a WATP at some point.
> 
> Drinking my first bottle of water. I did increase my fluids yesterday so I will do more today.
> 
> Back to the movie!



Glad that your daughter is feeling better.  Last night was the first night I ate dinner since Sunday.  

Off to a day of inservice.  I need books but they are locked in a cabinet and the CAN"T find the keys.  They are special locks so they don't want to cut them off if they can avoid it.  They will tomorrow if the lock guy doesn't make it to the  building.  Today is lookiing at test scores and it is going to be very boring.  Kids don't come in until Tuesday  I wish it was today like dh's school. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## jennz

Dona -  you are awesome! I hope dd can have a teacher like you - who loves math and passes that on to her students! when she reaches AP calc.  Unfortunately this year we're not so lucky on the math teacher...very rote, and dd is not liking, let alone loving, pre-algebra.  Too easy and no challenges, lots and lots of homework that is basically busy work.  No happiness from the teacher.  But...that's a subject for another thread!  We'll get through this year and hope for a better teacher next year.   And I'm glad to see you're feeling better!

Taryn   lots going on with you!  As usual right?    Sending pixie dust to help you through...

Rose&Mike - gorgeous weather here this weekend!  Hopefully rain Friday morning with a high around 78 (great night for a baseball game!) and Saturday's high will be 72!  Your race should be good!

JenA - I know I have probably missed this along the past month, but how's your job search?


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> I've mentioned this before. But there is a phenomenon going around my area where everyone is taking this stuff called Isagenix.  It's a "nutritional and cleansing shake" program.  2 a day, other supplements, snacks, etc.  $300 for the program for a month.  Now, I have to admit I am tempted, but it stops there b/c of the money.  People are having amazing results, around 30 pound loss each month for the first couple of months.  I have to admit this to someone, and I know you all will understand.  IT MAKES ME JEALOUS AND MAD!  First, jealous b/c it's coming off so quickly for them.  And mad b/c I feel like somehow, it takes away from all the hard work, sweat, willpower, and tears I've put in this year.  Like what I have accomplished is somehow less "good" b/c they can do it in 2 months with this program.  Those that met their goal are on the "maintenance plan", with still a shake or two a day.  I don't want to be tied to that for the rest of my life.  I know I have established good lifestyle habits and knowledge that will carry me through the rest of my life, and I can't help but see this as a crash diet.  But they are having such great results, it is getting to me!



Taryn - First of all...great job with losing 3 pounds!   That is great.  I am very mad at myself right now because I have gained weight and I am really doing nothing about it.  I need to commit to changing things up and getting serious about these last pounds.  I do not want to keep watching the scale go up again.

As for that weight loss/cleansing shake...I have the same feelings about it.  There are so many times I wish I could just take something to magically have the last pounds go away.  I also get annoyed because there is someone who goes to my WW meetings who does use some product like that and the pounds fall off fast.  However, you are so right about how we are learning to live a healthy life that will stay with us long term.  We have to fight for every pound and it is more likely to stay off in the end then those who use a supplement.  It is still a bit frustrating though.



tigger813 said:


> DD2 seems to be much better. She only ate Saltines for supper but we'll continue to slowly add food back to her diet.



Tracey - Glad to hear that DD is doing better!  You are amazing to not only stay up with your other DD but to work out as well...that is truly the energizer bunny at work!



donac said:


> Taryn, I make a lot of people nervous when I mention what I teach.  I am at times hesitant to tell people what I do teach.  I usually do because I am very proud of what I do.  I know not everyone could do it or would want to.  It is a job that after 33 years I still love it.  Amazing isn't it?
> 
> Today is lookiing at test scores and it is going to be very boring.  Kids don't come in until Tuesday  I wish it was today like dh's school.



Dona - I agree that math teachers can make people nervous in some ways but WOW...I think it is so great that you love teaching such a complicated subject.  You should be very proud of it and I am sure your love of math helps your students feel great about math as well.  Good luck with your test scores meetings today - those are always so long and boring.



jennz said:


> JenA - I know I have probably missed this along the past month, but how's your job search?



Hello Jen!  The job search is not so good.  Last night I ate a brownie with ice cream and cried!  Yep, I have many moments of weakness that are affecting my whole weight loss that I have worked so hard for.  I am hoping that once the school year starts around here and I can start at least substitute teaching, I will feel better about the situation.  I am working hard on staying in control and not letting the loss of control cause me to make bad choices.

Morning everyone.  I had wanted to run this morning but it is raining a bit too hard for my liking.  I don't mind running in a light rain but it is still a pretty heavy rain.  Since it has cooled down here, I will try to run later today.  I have plans with the kids this morning to do one last run to the MOA to scour the clearance racks at their favorite stores.  Then I will come home and call a few schools.  I also want to work on making a good menu and food plan for the weekend.  We will be going to the cabin and I don't want to gain any more weight!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning! Just have a couple of minutes to check in before work. I ran this morning and did two loads of laundry. (Mike woke me up when he got up at 5:30!) I'm feeling a little ill though, because the only yogurt I had was chocolate greek yogurt so I had that with my Kashi, but ewww, too sweet.

Jennz--It's supposed to be in the 50s Saturday morning! I'm going to have to find a throwaway shirt for the start! Oh, and a question, the restaurant that's on the square--maggiano's maybe?--how formal is it? I looked at the menu and it looks like I can get some good vegetarian choices there and they take reservations, but I don't want to dress up. Can't wait to see you all Saturday! I think we are going to skip the bb game Friday night, but we are still debating Saturday.

Taryn--I like hearing about your parents! I used to worry a lot that DS would grow up and stop liking us and stop talking to us, so I like to hear about healthy relationships. As for the girls, all you can do is the best that you can do. I'm sure that even if you are short with them occasionally, you tell them all the time how much you love them and how proud you are of them! And the weight loss supplement stuff--it might work, but honestly after this heart thing this spring, I would be very hesitant to put any kind of supplement that promised results like that into my body. There have to be some kind of side effects or ramifications. You are doing it the right, healthy way. You will stick with it even after they get sick of the shakes and sick of paying for it. There is no magic bullet. And are they exercising? Because your body is stronger and healthier because of the exercise! I totally get the being annoyed, it would annoy me too! 

Dona--Glad you're feeling better!

Jen--have a good run and have fun at MOA!

Ok, gotta go. Have a great day!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Congratulations to disneymom2one, the winner of our summer challenge!    Now that the summer challenge is over you will see folks migrating over.  Don't worry about our new, busy thread.  It does get easier to keep up with.  Also, while a lot of us do know each other from previous challenges, we are happy to welcome new participants, so don't be shy!*

*Do you have a birthday coming up during the challenge?  We want to know and add you name to the birthday list.  Please post the date or send me a PM.*

*Can I put your first name by your user name on the participant list?  Sometimes it is easier for people to learn who our participants are that way.  If I can, just post or let send me a PM.  I won't put your name down unless I hear from you that it is okay.  *

*Our new clippie is here!  The link is here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 There are instructions on how to make the clippie your own in the first post on this thread.  Thank you to corinnak for designing our clippie for us!  *

I will be catching up on the participants list and adding first names later today.  Please don't be offended if I spell your name wrong or leave your name off the list, just PM me and I will fix it ASAP.  I will also be linking Connie96's post about our new component WIN! as well as updating any other links that need to be fixed as well as catching up on some replies.  

Good luck to any of our participants who are getting ready to run the DL half this week-end!


----------



## jennz

Jen   I know it's tough, your career is a part of who you are.  Remember all your "other" parts though...great wife, mom, friend, daughter, DISer, athlete...  I think you're right that subbing will help and give you some control back.

Rose - I don't _think_ it's dressy...I wouldn't go in wearing my daisy dukes and halter though  People don't get dressed up much here in Noblesville - we put on our dress jeans for church


----------



## disneymom2one

It's definitely okay for you to use my first name - "MB" ( short for  Mary Beth which I don't like at all) is what I go by in real life.  The "Disneymom2one" was a screen name I came up with almost ten years ago when I first joined the DIS.  

MB 

And no I didn't mention in my intro that I won the challenge - sort of shy about the whole thing. It was a good summer for me - but this semester will be a big hurdle.  On MW, I teach back to back to back with about ten minutes in between each class and many students needing my attention.  I have to "grab and go" and that's been hard for me.  By the time my last class is done, it's after 12:15 and I'm starving - even if I have a couple of snacks.



Anyway, it's definitely okay to use my real name.


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!

Taryn -- I know exactly what you mean about that supplement program.  It makes me crazy to work so hard to do this "the right way" that I can keep up with for the rest of my life and to have it go slowly when I see others getting quick results.  Then I remind myself of all the long term negative health effects and the lawsuits that have come from so many quick weight loss products over the years and I reassure myself that this is the better way.  

I am happy to report that my first week back on WW went really well.  I lost 4.6 pounds.    I wish it were the first week of the fall BL challenge so that it would actually "count" (LOL!) but it's all good.  A big first week loss is typical for me and then the second week is either minimal loss or a slight gain.  So, my goal for the week is to keep doing what I am doing, journal every bite, get to the gym at least 3x in addition to 2 days of physical therapy and keep plugging along toward a healthier me and not just a smaller number on the scale.


----------



## KristiMc

Hello everyone,

This is the first challenge group that I have been in.  I joined WW two weeks ago and I have lost 5.8 lbs!  I am looking forward to getting to know all of you.

Kristi


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I woke up less than an hour ago. I think I am fighting something. I actually thought it was just the usual side effect of the meds, but I'm not so sure anymore. I apologize. I am ready to fall back to sleep so I am not going to respond to all of you. I do want to offer  to Taryn. I am so sorry for your loss.

Hoping everyone has a great day!

CC


----------



## Dahly

Morning everyone. 


DS's open house went well last night. Met all of his teachers, and first impressions were great. Fortunatley all of his teachers seem like they want to be there, and are not just going through the motions. We have had a few of those in the past. His 4th grade teacher a few years ago told the kids on the first day of school it was her last year teaching before she retired, and it just set a weird tone for the rest of the year. 

Back up to the school tonight for booster club meeting for his Leadership Development Corp class. (Kind of like JR, JR ROTC). This is his first year taking this course and it teachers leadership, responsbility, etc. It is taught by a Retired Army Sargent, and he is kind of scary! I am glad DS picked the class, should be interesting. 

Whoo-hoo, taking a day off tomorrow to have a 4 day wkend with the holiday on Monday. No concrete plans for the day, although I think I am going to try to get a walk in Pedi appt. My toes need a new color for the new challenge!

Taryn - sorry to hear of the loss in your family. Hugs to you and your mom. 


 KristiMc. Glad you are on board for the Fall Challenge!

Have a great day everyone. 

Dahly


----------



## goldcupmom

Good Morning, everyone!

For those that don't know me - I'm Julie (feel free to put in list).  I turned 50  on 7/30.  If you know me from my WISH journal, you know that my life is ridiculously nuts - and often not in a good way!

I'm a SAHM to 3 adult kids all at home - DS24 is the main source of my stress eating (I could be a professional emotional/stress eater!) - works FT at WM but has not a dime to his name, DS21 is a SR in college, unemployed & waiting to see if he is getting a youth pastor job he desperately wants - psych/religion major & youth pastor is his goal.  DD18 - just started college, just got engaged  - is pre-med on a full scholarship.  Her DBF lives with us part time as his mother threw him out 1/1/10 due to his stepfather not liking him, his dad won't take him in b/c stepmom says if mom doesn't want him she doesn't either, so he lives technically with grandma in what ABQ natives call the 'war zone' about an hour drive from the HS they went to and his work.  DH is an engineer - which pretty much says it all!    Married 28 yrs...so far!

I just rejoined WW 3 weeks ago for hopefully the LAST time - last week I missed - I slept thru it!  I wake everyone starting at 5:15 a.m., but my inner clock wakes me at 5.  Most nights, I don't get to bed til DD is off work about 11:30, so I'm TIRED - also a big food trigger for me!

Exercise is not my problem.  We have a Husky who is my walking partner.  So far this year we have walked - 675.31 miles..  I live in the High Desert in NM, at about 6000', so my walks are up & down hills, often in the sand & we walk at a 12 - 15 min pace.  

Food is my issue - stress eating, tired eating, lonely eating....any of the above.  When I'm good, I'm good, but when I'm bad.....WATCH OUT!!

Enough....my life is an open book...if you have questions, ask!  

I have had a BodyBugg for 78 weeks....did GREAT with it for about 26 weeks, then got idiopathic hives & was allergic to it & gained 30 lbs back from meds.  FINALLY below my low!  Just need to micromanage the food.

Hope everyone has a great day!  Weekend's almost here!  All those on the east coast...stay safe!


----------



## Momtotwogirls

Please count me in for this challenge. Took the summer off and now I am ready to get back in the groove.

My first name is Chylynn

Thanks for all of your hard work!


----------



## tggrrstarr

A little more info on me, I am Kelli, I am 33 years and have been married for almost 5 years now. No kids, but we have a very spoiled 13 year dog Jazz and an even more spoiled 6 month kitten Boo. My wonderful husband bought me flowers yesterday for all of my hard work this month. Such a nice surprise!
I never had a weight problem until I hit 20 years, then I started gaining more and more.  I finally hit a high of 238 and realized it was enough. I started my program this past July and my overall goal is to get back to 140 at least. I am breaking this up- I want to lose 60 lbs by January. 18 down, 42 to go. My goal for this contest is to lose 30 lbs. 

Right now I am very frustrated because I seem to be stuck. I am exercising every day and sticking to my calorie plan, but I haven't lost anything in over a week.  I am maintaining though, so I guess I should be patient.  I want to start C25k soon, but I am terrified!  I am waiting for cooler weather, then no more excuses.


----------



## tigger813

WOW, I added the new clippie the first time I tried!!!! I also changed my weight loss total!  Now that should help motivate me again. 

Time to clean the kitchen. Not doing all that well today. Talked to a good friend earlier and now I just have to snap out of this funk I'm in!

I want to get in another workout but first I must clean the kitchen. Then it's a trip to the transfer station, order hip hop shoes for DD1 and then run by the grocery store! Then home to fix supper and then head back to work!

Enjoy your day!

Taryn-


----------



## Cupcaker

cherry-pops said:


> I am counting calories with My Fitness Pal and their amazing Android phone app.



I do something similar using the Calorie Counter app.  Its so much more convenient to have a calorie counter on my phone than logging it online.



disneymom2one said:


> My husband is amazingly supportive.  Due to having to be out the door by 6:25, he willingly gets up at 4 am and walks with me for an hour - we do about 3.5 miles during that time - six laps around our block.



Thats awesome, it totally helps even more when you have a supportive partner.



cruisindisney said:


> In January of this year my husband's employer had a Biggest Loser competition and invited spouses to join.  My husband is SKINNY, so he very tactfully told me about the competition. I'm competitive, so it was a good motivator.  Plus the $300 prize was a good incentive.  In 12 weeks I went down to 186.  It's where I have been sitting since.  I loose a few pounds and then gain them back.  I need motivation and with no one to offer me another $300 prize and no men to beat, I've been struggling.



Its so much more easier to have the competition.  You can try thinking of it as a competition with yourself.  Setting goals for yourself and holding yourself accountable to them.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Jeanette, I got to tell you your pic of that cupcake is giving me cravings.  I think we might have to give you an alias name for the challenge just to keep me out of the local bakery.



LOL I will try to post one day some healthy cupcake recipes.  Once in a while I make them to get my cupcake fix.  I think they come out to around 100 calories for a regular sized cupcake, which isnt too bad.



flipflopmom said:


> IT MAKES ME JEALOUS AND MAD!  First, jealous b/c it's coming off so quickly for them.  And mad b/c I feel like somehow, it takes away from all the hard work, sweat, willpower, and tears I've put in this year.  Like what I have accomplished is somehow less "good" b/c they can do it in 2 months with this program.



I feel the exact same way.  But in the end, I think we come out ahead 



disneymom2one said:


> And no I didn't mention in my intro that I won the challenge - sort of shy about the whole thing.



Congrats!!!  

Have a good day everyone!

Jeanette


----------



## corinnak

Hello Losers and Maintainers!!!

I am stealing a few minutes from preparations for the Disneyland Half, so I will have to be brief.  

I'm in for the Fall Challenge.....as a loser.  For those that don't know me, I have been doing Biggest Loser challenges since January of 2009.  I don't know how many challenges that is, but I do know that the challenges have been hugely helpful to me on my weight loss journey.  I reached my goal in January 2010 and maintained for about 6 months before the summer hit.  There was travel to see relatives, there was a wedding in the Black Hills, and there was an incredible trip to Europe, including time in London, Barcelona and the Disney Magic.  And in spite of continuing to work out fairly regularly through all of it, the food got the better of me.  I was convinced that the ship was on a mission to encourage me to gain.  So I came home about 5 pounds heavier than I left, disappointingly well outside of the goal range.  I weighed in the day I got home and started tracking on WW online right away again.  In spite of having a great week, according to the tracker, my weight actually went up.    I am chalking it up to the hormonal flux that comes with jet lag, though who knows.  

I'm not giving up my clippie - I DID lose 55 lbs.    And I'll be back there soon.  Even though I am outside the "maintenance range," I do think that I am still doing Maintenance stuff.  Sometimes there will be things like a vast trip to Europe or other things - the difference now that I am on maintenance is that I am catching it at 5lbs rather than 25lbs.  Or maybe that's just equivocating.  


Taryn - I'm so sorry for your family's loss - what a sad and shocking thing to have happen.  

I also know what you mean about the supplement success people.  The idea of fast and easy weight loss is so, so tempting.  I don't think that rate of weight loss can possibly be healthy, though.  

Cam - great job your first week back on WW.  Are you using the etools online?

I'd really better get to packing - Have a great weekend!!


----------



## lisah0711

canadadisney said:


> I would like to join the Fall Challenge!!! Thanks!!



 canadadisney!



goldcupmom said:


> Please add me to the Losers!  I really need to stick with this this time.  I am less than 20 lbs of my WW goal and about 25 from my real goal and I NEED to do this before the end of the year!
> 
> If you haven't joined the monthly exercise challenge thread, I just posted September!



 goldcupmom!  

Thanks for the reminder on the exercise thread.  I already signed up.    For those of you who don't know about the exercise thread, it is a thread where you commit to minutes of exercise each month and Julie helps keep you keep track of how you are progressing toward your goal.  For people who have a hard time with the whole exercise thing (like me!) it is a great way to make sure that gets done.  Here is a link if you are interested  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38036493&postcount=1 



JOANNEL said:


> Please add me to your loser list. I would love to join. I almost made my summer goals. So you guys are great support. I have a cruise planned on 10/16 and would like to lose some before that.
> 
> I am a 52 yo mother of two boys 21 & 24. They are both out of the house. I just lost my job in May so between the empty nest and unemployment I have done too much stress eating!!



 JOANNEL!  I'm glad that you are joining us again.  



flipflopmom said:


> This is going to sound strange.  I loved my cousin.  He was a fun guy.  But he was 20 years older than me, and I only saw him a few times a year at best.  I am more upset for his parents, my mom's sister and her husband, who just found out he has cancer, and his daughter, who was very much a Daddy's girl and is 30.  I don't mean to sound unfeeling, but since I see him so infrequently, the sense of personal loss isn't as strong as the worry about his family and feeling sad for their loss?    I am very close to my aunt and uncle, and his daughter was more my age and I definitely empathize with her.  It's going to be a tough few days.
> 
> I also worry about mom, she had already started moving back into a bigger depression with the anniversary of Daddy's death looming.  Don't know if I've shared this or not, but every Saturday, she writes on the calendar how many weeks it has been since he died.  The calendar is in front of you when you walk in the door, and seeing that multiple times a week is hard.  On the 19th of every month, she writes how many months.  I don't say anything, b/c we all deal in different ways, but it really bothers me.



, Taryn, I'm sorry to hear about your cousin.  It is going to be a tough time for your family as you get through this sad anniversary.  There is no timetable for grieving.  I'm so sorry.   Sounds like you have your eating under control and that is no small feat with all the other stuff that you have going on.  



jenanderson said:


> The job search is not so good.  Last night I ate a brownie with ice cream and cried!  Yep, I have many moments of weakness that are affecting my whole weight loss that I have worked so hard for.  I am hoping that once the school year starts around here and I can start at least substitute teaching, I will feel better about the situation.  I am working hard on staying in control and not letting the loss of control cause me to make bad choices.



, jen.  Enjoy your time at the cabin this week-end!  



disneymom2one said:


> And no I didn't mention in my intro that I won the challenge - sort of shy about the whole thing. It was a good summer for me - but this semester will be a big hurdle.  On MW, I teach back to back to back with about ten minutes in between each class and many students needing my attention.  I have to "grab and go" and that's been hard for me.  By the time my last class is done, it's after 12:15 and I'm starving - even if I have a couple of snacks.



Do you have a plan to get you through the morning?  Maybe a yogurt or smoothie in that 10 minutes between class?  Maybe a protein bar?  Or a big breakfast with some extra protein?  That is a long time, it may take a few tries to see what works for you, MB.  



keenercam said:


> I am happy to report that my first week back on WW went really well.  I lost 4.6 pounds.    I wish it were the first week of the fall BL challenge so that it would actually "count" (LOL!) but it's all good.  A big first week loss is typical for me and then the second week is either minimal loss or a slight gain.  So, my goal for the week is to keep doing what I am doing, journal every bite, get to the gym at least 3x in addition to 2 days of physical therapy and keep plugging along toward a healthier me and not just a smaller number on the scale.



 4.6 pounds is a great loss.  Having the weight come off anytime is a good thing even if it doesn't count for the challenge.  



KristiMc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is the first challenge group that I have been in.  I joined WW two weeks ago and I have lost 5.8 lbs!  I am looking forward to getting to know all of you.
> 
> Kristi



 Great loss too, Kristi!  



goldcupmom said:


> For those that don't know me - I'm Julie (feel free to put in list).  I turned 50  on 7/30.  If you know me from my WISH journal, you know that my life is ridiculously nuts - and often not in a good way!



Julie, I turned 50 in July, too!  DH and I were married in NM and my sister lives in Taos.  



Momtotwogirls said:


> Please count me in for this challenge. Took the summer off and now I am ready to get back in the groove.
> 
> My first name is Chylynn
> 
> Thanks for all of your hard work!



 Momtotwogirls!



tggrrstarr said:


> Right now I am very frustrated because I seem to be stuck. I am exercising every day and sticking to my calorie plan, but I haven't lost anything in over a week.  I am maintaining though, so I guess I should be patient.  I want to start C25k soon, but I am terrified!  I am waiting for cooler weather, then no more excuses.



Plateaus can be frustrating things.  Have you tried mixing up your calories or activity to fool your body into letting things go?

*Corinna,* saw that you posted as I was typing.  Good luck at the DL half and thank you for our beautiful clippie!

I am having a terrible day at work.   I can't wait until 3 pm when I can leave and go for my run.  

I met with my trainer yesterday.  She is very nice and just lost 60 pounds herself so I think that we will get along just fine.  Like most trainers, she pushed me harder than I would have done myself, and that was only for 20 minutes.  That is what I wanted so I am not complaining.  Interestingly she told me that I needed to increase my calories by about 300 a day and I would still lose the 1 to 2 pounds a week I am shooting for.  She based that on calculations of my weight and calories to maintain.  I double checked it myself so I will give it a try and see what happens.  

I will be later to post the QOTD for tomorrow.


----------



## pjlla

Good Thursday evening all!  

WOW... things have been busy over here. I haven't yet parted ways with the old thread, so I've been just doing my chatting over there!  Looks like I missed a lot!  No time right now, but I'll pull out the laptop later tonight and catch up with things here!  

Gotta make dinner now!  TTYL.....................P


----------



## keenercam

Corinna - I am using EVERY resource I can. LOL!  I have the tracker ap on my iphone. I have a 3 month journal I carry with me everywhere, and I am using etools.  Right now, I am working so hard to be very disciplined until the old good habits become firmly engrained again.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just have a minute for a few quick replies. Then we're going to BWs to watch Carolina football!!!! Very exciting!



jennz said:


> Rose - I don't _think_ it's dressy...I wouldn't go in wearing my daisy dukes and halter though  People don't get dressed up much here in Noblesville - we put on our dress jeans for church


That's what I thought. Thanks!



disneymom2one said:


> And no I didn't mention in my intro that I won the challenge - sort of shy about the whole thing. It was a good summer for me - but this semester will be a big hurdle.  On MW, I teach back to back to back with about ten minutes in between each class and many students needing my attention.  I have to "grab and go" and that's been hard for me.  By the time my last class is done, it's after 12:15 and I'm starving - even if I have a couple of snacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's definitely okay to use my real name.


Woohoo for winning the summer challenge!



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> I am happy to report that my first week back on WW went really well.  I lost 4.6 pounds.    I wish it were the first week of the fall BL challenge so that it would actually "count" (LOL!) but it's all good.  A big first week loss is typical for me and then the second week is either minimal loss or a slight gain.  So, my goal for the week is to keep doing what I am doing, journal every bite, get to the gym at least 3x in addition to 2 days of physical therapy and keep plugging along toward a healthier me and not just a smaller number on the scale.


Great loss Cam! Sounds like you are off to a good start. And you must be so happy to be able to get to the gym more.



tggrrstarr said:


> A little more info on me, I am Kelli, I am 33 years and have been married for almost 5 years now. No kids, but we have a very spoiled 13 year dog Jazz and an even more spoiled 6 month kitten Boo. My wonderful husband bought me flowers yesterday for all of my hard work this month. Such a nice surprise!
> I never had a weight problem until I hit 20 years, then I started gaining more and more.  I finally hit a high of 238 and realized it was enough. I started my program this past July and my overall goal is to get back to 140 at least. I am breaking this up- I want to lose 60 lbs by January. 18 down, 42 to go. My goal for this contest is to lose 30 lbs.
> 
> Right now I am very frustrated because I seem to be stuck. I am exercising every day and sticking to my calorie plan, but I haven't lost anything in over a week.  I am maintaining though, so I guess I should be patient.  I want to start C25k soon, but I am terrified!  I am waiting for cooler weather, then no more excuses.


FWIW--my suggestions are vary your calories, make sure you are getting enough to eat--too little can stall things just as easy as too much, and I don't know what you are doing for exercise right now, but think about varying it up a bit--maybe add in some strength if you're not already doing it. Hang in there!!
And your DH sounds so sweet!


*GOOD LUCK CORRINA!!!!!!!* 
I hope you have a great time!

Lisa--sorry for your terrible day at work.

Ok, think I'm done. Mike and I are both off until Tuesday. Tomorrow we head up to Indy and Saturday we run!!!! I'm starting to get excited! My new boss is so sweet, she was out of the office and she called me just to say good luck! It's so nice to have a job that I like!

Have a great evening. I stuck to my slow run today, but I might not stick to my one beer tonight. We'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## carmiedog

do we have a healthy habits posted yet? ("hh" just doesn't roll the same as cow.  ) I'm ready to jump out bed in the morning (or crawl, as it may be ) and hop right on the ball.


----------



## jenanderson

carmiedog said:


> do we have a healthy habits posted yet? ("hh" just doesn't roll the same as cow.  ) I'm ready to jump out bed in the morning (or crawl, as it may be ) and hop right on the ball.



Hey!  I am working on it right now and should have it posted in a few minutes!  I am excited to have us all start.

Sorry about the name change - HH or Healthy Habits is a bit of a mouthful at times but people wanted it to reflect what we are doing with the challenge and we will give this new name a try.  

Be right back!


----------



## carmiedog

jenanderson said:


> Hey!  I am working on it right now and should have it posted in a few minutes!  I am excited to have us all start.
> 
> Sorry about the name change - HH or Healthy Habits is a bit of a mouthful at times but people wanted it to reflect what we are doing with the challenge and we will give this new name a try.
> 
> Be right back!



yeah!  Thank you! I didn't do the challenges over the summer and wish I would've; anxious to start doing them again for BL10.

But I'm still keeping my adorable cow clipart on my sticker chart I print out each week.


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to our Healthy Habits Challenge*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the Healthy Habits Challenge is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

Note:  You do not have to do all parts.  You do not have to participate every week if you do not want to.  Take it slow or try it all!  Just give it a try as we work together to develop great habits for weight loss success!

Here is how our Healthy Habits Challenge will work.
*
PART ONE: *The first part of the Healthy Habits Challenge will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit. Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.
*
CONTINUED FROM OUR LAST CHALLENGE - PRIZES!: *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes! I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:* The second part of the Healthy Habits Challenge will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread. Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*HEALTHY HABITS CHALLENGE ONE*

*PART ONE*
Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days drinking water
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes

This challenge runs from Friday, September 3, 2010 to Thursday September 9, 2010. On Friday September 10, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The Healthy Habits Challenge results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*
PART TWO*
Creating healthy habits is key long term success - while we might think we are "dieting", we are really creating habits that can last us a lifetime and help us maintain our new, healthy lives.  The one healthy habit that will remain on the list every week is drinking water.  Here is why:

*Water makes your metabolism burn calories 3% faster.*

For part two of the challenge, post about what you do (or what you plan to do) to be sure you get your 6-8 glasses of water each day.  

Here's to a happy and healthy week!
Jen


----------



## Sarah's Mom

I would like to join the Fall Biggest Loser Challenge.  However, this is the first time I've posted on the boards and I'm not permitted to PM anyone yet.  How do I report my weight each week?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## carmiedog

Sarah's Mom said:


> I would like to join the Fall Biggest Loser Challenge.  However, this is the first time I've posted on the boards and I'm not permitted to PM anyone yet.  How do I report my weight each week?  Thanks for your help.



You have to type it for all us all to see. 

no, seriously, I think it's like 10  posts before you can pm? so just jump in, introduce yourself, make some replies here and the other forums...only 9 posts to go...easy! and welcome!


----------



## donac

Good evening everyone.   

Lisa it must have been the weather because I had a rotten day too.  

I am glad that I am only in for half a day tomorrow.  I want to go in early and get a lot done but they called for a faculty photo at 9 am.  I also can't get too messy since I meeting some friends for lunch when I get out.  Before I go I have to stop and get some small presents.  It is 2 people's birthdays and we are going to see a friend's new home.

Good luck Corinna and Rose

Anyone traveling please becareful especially if you live on the east coast.  I have friends who are leaving tomorrow morning to take their daughter to Univ of Rhode Island.  They are going to have fun moving her in the rain on Sat. 

Yeah I get to be the first one to post part2 of the new HH.

PART TWO
Creating healthy habits is key long term success - while we might think we are "dieting", we are really creating habits that can last us a lifetime and help us maintain our new, healthy lives. The one healthy habit that will remain on the list every week is drinking water. Here is why:

Water makes your metabolism burn calories 3% faster.

For part two of the challenge, post about what you do (or what you plan to do) to be sure you get your 6-8 glasses of water each day. 

I don't stock anything to drink except milk in the frig.  All summer long I would keep 2 or 3 reuseable water bottles on the frig so that whenever I wanted something cold all I had to do was reach in and grab.

As a teacher I always have water (NO I don't drink it during class but I do between classes)  A few years ago I had over a year where every 6 weeks I would lose my voice and end up with a sinus infection.  My ENT insisted that I drink as much water as I can during the day.  

Have a nice evening everyone.  Off to watch Project Runway.


----------



## Sarah's Mom

Since I really would rather not go public with my weight I guess I'll just have to post a lot tonight and tomorrow.  My name is Karen and I'm trying for the umpteenth time to lose weight.  We're going to Disney in December and I've go to lose some before we go.  I've got to start exercising.  Thanks.


----------



## RENThead09

Sarah's Mom said:


> Since I really would rather not go public with my weight I guess I'll just have to post a lot tonight and tomorrow.  My name is Karen and I'm trying for the umpteenth time to lose weight.  We're going to Disney in December and I've go to lose some before we go.  I've got to start exercising.  Thanks.



Hey Karen!!!!  

A trip to Disney sounds like the perfect push that you need to get started.  I started with the goal of going to cali to do the disneyland half marathon, and on sunday I will be running it a second time, this time to get my coast to coast medal.

Just remember that no matter what you do, if you are doing something active, it is burning those calories.   Find what you like and embrace it.  I love running...I hate lifting weights.  I found that the Biggest Loser DVD's were like lifting weights without me thinking about lifting weights.  Plus it was fun to see the people from the show.

Do dance, jump rope, walk the dog, do yoga, take a walk, lift cans of juice while you watch TV, park at the end of the lot and walk further to the door.  If you have a body...you are an athlete.  Just enjoy every moment of the ups and downs (we all have had them!!!).

Have an amazing trip in December.  I am jealous.


----------



## jenanderson

jennz said:


> Jen   I know it's tough, your career is a part of who you are.  Remember all your "other" parts though...great wife, mom, friend, daughter, DISer, athlete...  I think you're right that subbing will help and give you some control back.



Thanks!  Sometimes I need to be reminded that there are other parts of me that are as important as teacher!  



keenercam said:


> I am happy to report that my first week back on WW went really well.  I lost 4.6 pounds.



WOW!  That is great that you are doing so well with WW.  I am still going to the meetings and it is so helpful.



KristiMc said:


> I joined WW two weeks ago and I have lost 5.8 lbs!



Kristi - Another WOW!  Congrats on losing that weight and going to WW.  I have been going since January and have really felt it helped me lose the 45 pounds.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone



HI CC!



Dahly said:


> Whoo-hoo, taking a day off tomorrow to have a 4 day wkend with the holiday on Monday. No concrete plans for the day, although I think I am going to try to get a walk in Pedi appt. My toes need a new color for the new challenge!



Enjoy your days off!  I hope you can get in for a pedi...nothing like some good color on the toes to make one feel better!



goldcupmom said:


> Food is my issue - stress eating, tired eating, lonely eating....any of the above.  When I'm good, I'm good, but when I'm bad.....WATCH OUT!!



Ooh, this is what I struggle with as well.  I am really working on identifying when I am emotional eating.  Sometimes it makes me stop the eating and other times I keep on eating.  Either way, I am finding that I do a lot less of it now that I identify the issues.



corinnak said:


> I am stealing a few minutes from preparations for the Disneyland Half, so I will have to be brief.



Hey Corinna!  GOOD LUCK with the Disneyland Half!  I am sure you will do great.  Be sure you post some photos when you get back!



lisah0711 said:


> I am having a terrible day at work.   I can't wait until 3 pm when I can leave and go for my run.



Lisa - I am sorry that you had such a bad day at work.  I hope you were able to get out of there and do your run.  A good run always makes me feel better even when I am having a terrible day.  Here is hoping you have a better day tomorrow!



pjlla said:


> WOW... things have been busy over here. I haven't yet parted ways with the old thread, so I've been just doing my chatting over there!  Looks like I missed a lot!  No time right now, but I'll pull out the laptop later tonight and catch up with things here!



Glad to see you have made it over to this thread!  It is great to see everyone back and ready to go again.



keenercam said:


> Corinna - I am using EVERY resource I can. LOL!  I have the tracker ap on my iphone. I have a 3 month journal I carry with me everywhere, and I am using etools.  Right now, I am working so hard to be very disciplined until the old good habits become firmly engrained again.



You are doing so great - I need to approach the start of this challenge with your disciplined ways.  I know what I need to do...I just need to have the habits kick in again.


----------



## Sarah's Mom

RENThead09 said:


> Hey Karen!!!!
> 
> A trip to Disney sounds like the perfect push that you need to get started.  I started with the goal of going to cali to do the disneyland half marathon, and on sunday I will be running it a second time, this time to get my coast to coast medal.
> 
> Just remember that no matter what you do, if you are doing something active, it is burning those calories.   Find what you like and embrace it.  I love running...I hate lifting weights.  I found that the Biggest Loser DVD's were like lifting weights without me thinking about lifting weights.  Plus it was fun to see the people from the show.
> 
> Do dance, jump rope, walk the dog, do yoga, take a walk, lift cans of juice while you watch TV, park at the end of the lot and walk further to the door.  If you have a body...you are an athlete.  Just enjoy every moment of the ups and downs (we all have had them!!!).
> 
> Have an amazing trip in December.  I am jealous.



Good Luck Sunday...I can't even imagine running 10 feet let alone a marathon.


----------



## Sarah's Mom

I would like to join the Biggest Loser Challenge on the "Loser" team.  I'm really wanting to get started on a journey that will lead me to a much healthier life style!


----------



## pjlla

Evening all!  I'm having trouble with my power cord, so my laptop is about to die.  I didn't even get to get caught up with alll the past 11 pages or so.  Anyhow, Lisa, feel free to post my real name with my user name on the first page.  If you can't remember it, I'll remind you that I share a name with a famous Baywatch babe (not David Hasselhoff!!)...............P


----------



## jenanderson

Rose&Mike said:


> JOk, think I'm done. Mike and I are both off until Tuesday. Tomorrow we head up to Indy and Saturday we run!!!! I'm starting to get excited! My new boss is so sweet, she was out of the office and she called me just to say good luck! It's so nice to have a job that I like!
> 
> Have a great evening. I stuck to my slow run today, but I might not stick to my one beer tonight. We'll have to see how it goes.



YOU GO GIRL!  Have a great time at your run and I can't wait to hear all about how strong you ran!!!



jenanderson said:


> *
> PART TWO*
> Creating healthy habits is key long term success - while we might think we are "dieting", we are really creating habits that can last us a lifetime and help us maintain our new, healthy lives.  The one healthy habit that will remain on the list every week is drinking water.  Here is why:
> 
> *Water makes your metabolism burn calories 3% faster.*
> 
> For part two of the challenge, post about what you do (or what you plan to do) to be sure you get your 6-8 glasses of water each day.



I know the weeks that I drink my water that I do so much better with my weight loss and totally believe that it helps me be healthier.  I have a big water bottle that I drink from and I try to keep it full at all times.  This challenge to help out with my water drinking (because honestly sometimes I forget to refill my water bottle)...I am going to keep a couple of extra water bottles ready to go and not worry about "dirtying" more dishes.  It helps me to have a favorite water bottle and then a big Disney mug to use as a back up.  



Sarah's Mom said:


> I would like to join the Fall Biggest Loser Challenge.  However, this is the first time I've posted on the boards and I'm not permitted to PM anyone yet.  How do I report my weight each week?  Thanks for your help.



Keep on posting and soon you will be able to PM!



donac said:


> Yeah I get to be the first one to post part2 of the new HH.
> 
> I don't stock anything to drink except milk in the frig.  All summer long I would keep 2 or 3 reuseable water bottles on the frig so that whenever I wanted something cold all I had to do was reach in and grab.
> 
> As a teacher I always have water (NO I don't drink it during class but I do between classes)  A few years ago I had over a year where every 6 weeks I would lose my voice and end up with a sinus infection.  My ENT insisted that I drink as much water as I can during the day.



Hey Dona!  I hope that you have a better day tomorrow.  It is no fun to have terrible days at work.

Thanks so much for sharing about your water drinking!  It is great to see the first participant with the Healthy Habits Challenge!



RENThead09 said:


> Do dance, jump rope, walk the dog, do yoga, take a walk, lift cans of juice while you watch TV, park at the end of the lot and walk further to the door.  If you have a body...you are an athlete.  Just enjoy every moment of the ups and downs (we all have had them!!!).



Hey Pat!  Welcome back!  I love what you shared here.  It is so try that all of us are athletes.  When I first started running, I did not think I really was a runner.  The thing is...I ran and therefore...I was a runner.  I now say it loud and proud that I am an athlete!  Great perspective for all of us!

Well, today was an incredibly busy day.  I thought I would run and didn't get it in.  This means I have not run since I ran 13 miles on Monday.  I probably will not get a run in tomorrow either since we have to pack and head for the lake.  I have been getting some exercising in though so I don't feel horrible about it.  Since I am headed to the cabin, it also means that I won't be back on the boards until probably Tuesday (maybe tomorrow before we go if I have time and maybe Monday night if we get home early).  

Have a healthy and happy weekend everyone!
Jen


----------



## Camsmom

I'm with you Sarah's mom I can't PM either. Darn now you guys will have to read my silly stuff 3-4 more times!


----------



## tigger813

Heading to bed soon! 2 pages since I last posted earlier today!

Client called to cancel as I was on my way to the spa. Oh well, my nails got some work done on them so it wasn't a complete loss.

Going to get up and work out in the morning and then run to the grocery store before DH goes to work. Then not planning on leaving the house the rest of the day. Got some more cleaning and organizing to do and I just want to sit around in my jammies with my girls. Back is aching right now for some reason so I think I'm heading to bed now!

Good luck with everyone's weigh in tomorrow morning. GOing to try and get in 2 miles on the elliptical before the weigh in. Gotta plan out my workouts for the next week! And I will be doing the Healthy Habits every week!

Good night!


----------



## Camsmom

PART ONE: The first part of the Healthy Habits Challenge will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit. 


No wonder why it never stuck with me i thougth it was only 2 weeks to make something a habit.  


si i think this post is # 8 for me sorry guys!


----------



## pinkle

This has been a crazy week!  I haven't even read all the post yet.  I have not run at all....just work, eat, sleep......so the weigh in should be interesting tomorrow!!!!  Next week the boys are in school, life will once again have a schedule and I won't be working so many hours.....for sure I will start running at least 4 mornings a week!!!  I haven't even drank enough H2O this week. UGH!!!!  Let's get this challenge going...I need it!


----------



## lisah0711

*WELCOME TO THE BIGGEST LOSER FALL CHALLENGE!*

We're so glad that you are all here and ready to begin this part of our journeys to health and wellness.  I hope that you are all closer to your goals by the time that this challenge is over!  

*What do I need to be doing for the start of the challenge?*

1.  PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo (Shannon) tomorrow.  Please report in pounds, ie XXX.X.  This is your starting weight for the challenge.

2.  If you are doing the goal portion of the challenge, then include that goal in your PM.  *Even if you posted your goal in the thread, you need to include it in your PM because it is too easy to miss something in our mega-thread.*  The goal part of our challenge is optional.

3.  If you are doing the WIN! (Whittle Inches Now!) part of the challenge you need to PM your starting measurements to Connie96.  Here is a link to the information that you need to send and how to do the measuring. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38053795&postcount=132 

4.  If you are doing Healthy Habits (formerly known as Challenge of the Week) take a look at the tasks for this week and start keeping track of those points.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38073475&postcount=185

Feel free to let any of us know if you have questions.  

*Good luck to you all!  *


----------



## lisah0711

And now for the QOTD (Question of the Day) for Friday.

I always like to start the challenges off by talking a little bit about goals.  As you can see from our introductions, we all have different reasons for being here, different goals for ourselves, but we all have one thing in common, we want to be healthier, happier people.

As much as we might WISH that we could magically find ourselves where we want to be, the truth is that no one is going to wave a magic wand and make it happen for us.    It is up to each one of us to make our dreams happen for ourselves and our families.  

A quiz from sparkpeople.com about goals starts like this:

*One of the reasons so many people fail to reach their goals--whether losing weight, exercising consistently or eating healthier--is because they fail to prepare. Anyone can set a goal, but it takes preparation, planning and motivation to see it through to the end.* 

We talked a little bit about our goals for this challenge in our introduction posts.  Which brings me to the QOTD:

*Are you prepared to reach your goals for this challenge?*

As you think about your answer to this question, you may want to take the quiz on sparkpeople.com called "Are you prepared to reach your goals?" http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/assessment_questions.asp?quizid=52


----------



## lisah0711

Good evening all!  

Thanks to everyone for the good thoughts on my bad day.    I think that being so tired from the perfect storm that is the first week of school added to the frustration level and contributed to a lack of coping that I don't usually have.  



jenanderson said:


> For part two of the challenge, post about what you do (or what you plan to do) to be sure you get your 6-8 glasses of water each day.



I love a brand new start to reinforce our Healthy Habits.  

To make sure that I get my 6-8 glasses of water a day I have lemons at home and at the office.  I love water with a refreshing slice of lemon.  This will help me get my HH points and help me to reduce the amount of diet soda that I consume each day.  



Sarah's Mom said:


> I would like to join the Fall Biggest Loser Challenge.  However, this is the first time I've posted on the boards and I'm not permitted to PM anyone yet.  How do I report my weight each week?  Thanks for your help.



 Sarah's Mom!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  Post a few more times on our thread, or there is a thread for that on the tech support boards, and then you can PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo.



donac said:


> Lisa it must have been the weather because I had a rotten day too.



Sorry for your bad day, too, dona.    What's up with that anyway -- the full moon was last week!   

Did they unlock the magic cabinet so you can have books?  



RENThead09 said:


> Hey Karen!!!!
> 
> A trip to Disney sounds like the perfect push that you need to get started.  I started with the goal of going to cali to do the disneyland half marathon, and on sunday I will be running it a second time, this time to get my coast to coast medal.



Good luck running the DL half this week-end!    I heard that your office organized a bunch of cheerleaders for our WISH runners -- nice!  



pjlla said:


> Evening all!  I'm having trouble with my power cord, so my laptop is about to die.  I didn't even get to get caught up with alll the past 11 pages or so.  Anyhow, Lisa, feel free to post my real name with my user name on the first page.  If you can't remember it, I'll remind you that I share a name with a famous Baywatch babe (not David Hasselhoff!!)...............P



I remember, Pamela.  



Camsmom said:


> I'm with you Sarah's mom I can't PM either. Darn now you guys will have to read my silly stuff 3-4 more times!



That's what we're here for!  



pinkle said:


> This has been a crazy week!  I haven't even read all the post yet.  I have not run at all....just work, eat, sleep......so the weigh in should be interesting tomorrow!!!!  Next week the boys are in school, life will once again have a schedule and I won't be working so many hours.....for sure I will start running at least 4 mornings a week!!!  I haven't even drank enough H2O this week. UGH!!!!  *Let's get this challenge going*...I need it!



Ask and you shall receive!  



lisah0711 said:


> Which brings me to the QOTD:
> 
> *Are you prepared to reach your goals for this challenge?*



The quiz says that I am "prepared for success."  I've spent the last couple of weeks really fine tuning my goals, getting signed up for help with a trainer, and putting together a better way to track what I am doing.  This is going to help me to make sure that I reach my goals, instead of trying to be good and hoping I get there somehow.

I will be catching up on our participant list and adding names in the morning.  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## Connie96

jenanderson said:


> *PART ONE*
> Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
> Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
> 
> *PART TWO*
> For part two of the challenge, post about what you do (or what you plan to do) to be sure you get your 6-8 glasses of water each day.



Oh, thank goodness! Jen, I am so glad that you're here to smack me around.  I have been such an unhealthy BUM this week! 

I generally don't have any trouble getting plenty of water but, seriously, I am sitting here thirsty right now because I have got completely off the rails with diet soda this week. I have a 24oz water bottle. My plan for tomorrow is to drink that once before lunch and once after. If I can just do that for a couple of days, I'll be properly hydrated again and start answering my thirst with water instead of with soda and sweets. (I really do know better than this!)



pinkle said:


> This has been a crazy week!  I haven't even read all the post yet.  I have not run at all....just work, eat, sleep......so the weigh in should be interesting tomorrow!!!!  Next week the boys are in school, life will once again have a schedule and I won't be working so many hours.....for sure I will start running at least 4 mornings a week!!!  I haven't even drank enough H2O this week. UGH!!!!  Let's get this challenge going...I need it!



And, see, I don't even have a good "crazy week" excuse, but I'm right there with you on the not running and not drinking enough water. 



lisah0711 said:


> 3.  If you are doing the WIN! (Whittle Inches Now!) part of the challenge you need to PM your starting measurements to Connie96.  Here is a link to the information that you need to send and how to do the measuring. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38053795&postcount=132



I am so looking forward to doing this new part of our challenge here. Check out the link above and if you have any questions at all, let me know and I'll do what I can to get you the answers you need to make this challenge as useful as possible. I will post on Tuesday about how many folks are participating and we'll see how we all do! 



lisah0711 said:


> *Are you prepared to reach your goals for this challenge?*



Well, I have my strategies written down but I haven't exactly implemented them yet. And I gotta tell ya I've got myself in a bit of a funk this evening. I'm NOT feeling terribly "prepared" right now, but I AM excited about getting back into the swing of a BL challenge. 

HERE WE GO!!


----------



## carmiedog

Here we are, folks...it's Friday morning, September 3rd...off we gooooo! (We can fly! We can fly! We can fly!) 

sorry for being a dork. lack of sleep and peter pan on the brain for whatever crazy reason.

Having a rough morning for a couple reasons:

1) Lack of sleep as previously mentioned. I've gone a little (lot!) wild the last couple days chowing down before we started this challenge. It helped me make a connection. Sugar is the debil. I suffered for years from hotflashes/nightsweats. Since I started eating healthy this past January - gone! I've determined sugar must be the trigger after my being up miserable last night following two days binging on cookie dough and everything else. Now I have another reason besides my weight to avoid it.

2) Backed up plumbing as a result of said binge.  And I'm bloated to timbuktu. I am so dreading weighing in this morning. I hate when my weight loss is a result of THAT and not real poundage.

Anyhow, as I feel like crap due to the above, I'm skipping the treadmill this morning. Great way to start out the challenge, eh? But, I am going shopping this evening for a new pair of desperately needed running shoes so I'll be ready to go tomorrow. I'm also dehydrated so I'll concentrate on getting my water in.


----------



## flipflopmom

devonsmommy said:


> Add me please!
> I'm a loser baby!


Now I'm singing Beck.  Thanks.  



donac said:


> Taryn, I make a lot of people nervous when I mention what I teach.  I am at times hesitant to tell people what I do teach.


You don't make me nervous, you make me in awe!    My brain doesn't deal with numbers.  I think working on weight loss and running goals in my head while I run is the most mental math I've done in a long time!  BE PROUD!!!!!  Hope you found the keys!



jenanderson said:


> I need to commit to changing things up and getting serious about these last pounds.  I do not want to keep watching the scale go up again.  The job search is not so good.  Last night I ate a brownie with ice cream and cried!


  Think about how you would have handled this a year ago.  Certainly not with a 13.1 mile run.  Remember, we're in this for life!  I think every few months, we'll have bad times, too many holidays and stressors not to.  BUT, we are committed for the long haul.  When is your mud run? Have a great weekend at the cabin!



jennz said:


> Rose - I don't _think_ it's dressy...I wouldn't go in wearing my daisy dukes and halter though



If she comes to the meet in daisy dukes and a halter, you BETTER take pictures!  



keenercam said:


> I am happy to report that my first week back on WW went really well.  I lost 4.6 pounds.    I wish it were the first week of the fall BL challenge so that it would actually "count" (LOL!) but it's all good.


WAY TO GO CAM!!  It counts, you lost it.  It's not on you anymore!  You're going to rock this challenge!



goldcupmom said:


> Enough....my life is an open book...if you have questions, ask!


Love it!!  I think I have a kindred spirit!



tggrrstarr said:


> Right now I am very frustrated because I seem to be stuck. I am exercising every day and sticking to my calorie plan, but I haven't lost anything in over a week.  I am maintaining though, so I guess I should be patient.  I want to start C25k soon, but I am terrified!  I am waiting for cooler weather, then no more excuses.


You'll feel so much better once you start, and the weight will really start coming off again.  One thing I tried when I hit a plateau that helped, was to take 2 days of calories and split them unevenly for a bit.  Like on a 1200 cal diet, I ate 1000 one day and 1400 another.  It shook my body up.  But, the exercise is key!



corinnak said:


> Hello Losers and Maintainers!!!
> 
> I am stealing a few minutes from preparations for the Disneyland Half, so I will have to be brief.
> 
> So I came home about 5 pounds heavier than I left, disappointingly well outside of the goal range.  I weighed in the day I got home and started tracking on WW online right away again.  In spite of having a great week, according to the tracker, my weight actually went up.    I am chalking it up to the hormonal flux that comes with jet lag, though who knows.


My weight fluctuates so much, I feel like I need to set a lower goal just to compensate for that.  You had such an amazing trip!  Good luck on the DL half, and good to see you!




lisah0711 said:


> I am having a terrible day at work.   I can't wait until 3 pm when I can leave and go for my run.  I met with my trainer yesterday.  She is very nice and just lost 60 pounds herself so I think that we will get along just fine.


Must have been in the air!  I had a rotten day, too!  I can't wait to hear the torture, I mean plan, your trainer has for you! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, think I'm done. Mike and I are both off until Tuesday. Tomorrow we head up to Indy and Saturday we run!!!! I'm starting to get excited! My new boss is so sweet, she was out of the office and she called me just to say good luck! It's so nice to have a job that I like!


I can't wait to hear about it!  Are you guys big panthers fans?  We're only about 2.5 hours from the stadium, actually went to a VT/ECU game there a few years ago.  We go by it on our way to HHI and WDW!  Have a great race!



jenanderson said:


> Drink 6-8 oz of water each day
> Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
> Water makes your metabolism burn calories 3% faster.
> 
> For part two of the challenge, post about what you do (or what you plan to do) to be sure you get your 6-8 glasses of water each day.



Just to make sure this is clear for all the newcomers, it is 6 to 8 glasses a day of water, 8 ounces each.  All the 8's get confusing!

PART 2:  I have a 16 oz camelback that I take with me everywhere I go.  Never leave home without it.  One of AK's jobs when we get to school is to fill it.  I drink that one before the kids "morning snack", and then one of them fills it for me from the fountain while they are getting water.  One of the kids fills it when we come in from the playground, and I drink that before I leave school.  Then I have at least 1 Mickey mug of water in the afternoon if I am home, sometimes 2 or 3.  I do have a glass of unsweetened tea if I need a caffeine boost, but other than that, it's water all day long!



carmiedog said:


> You have to type it for all us all to see.


You are evil.  



Camsmom said:


> I'm with you Sarah's mom I can't PM either. Darn now you guys will have to read my silly stuff 3-4 more times!



Okay Sarah's mom and Camsmom, you get to tell us all the wonderful things you've done, line by line, to get your post counts up!!!



tigger813 said:


> Going to get up and work out in the morning and then run to the grocery store before DH goes to work. Then not planning on leaving the house the rest of the day. Got some more cleaning and organizing to do and I just want to sit around in my jammies with my girls. Back is aching right now for some reason so I think I'm heading to bed now!


Hope your back is better, and you have a productive and wonderful day!



pinkle said:


> This has been a crazy week!  I haven't even read all the post yet.


Yep, it's been wild.  Something's in the air.  I think it's the end of summer.  Good luck on your run!




lisah0711 said:


> *Are you prepared to reach your goals for this challenge?*


Today, yes.  I've set my running and strength training goals for the weeks.  I know what I have to eat, and it's in the house.  I am motivated.  I just don't want life to get in the way!!!



Connie96 said:


> I have my strategies written down but I haven't exactly implemented them yet. And I gotta tell ya I've got myself in a bit of a funk this evening. I'm NOT feeling terribly "prepared" right now, but I AM excited about getting back into the swing of a BL challenge. HERE WE GO!!


Off to neverland... Ha HA she says in a Peter Pan voice.  You're going to do great, I know it!  Thanks for the WIN, going to measure in the am!

To all the newcomers - welcome, and thanks for sharing your stories!  You're going to love it here!

Had a horrible, rotten, no good, very bad day.  Everyone wanted something from me, I had nothing in me left to give, and at the end of the day, each member of my family needed/wanted me to do/be somewhere different.  I need to clone myself.  Very overwhelmed about it all right now.  Every time I turned around, another 5 things were added to my to-do list, many of them at the same time as something else.  Argued with Dh (Sorry I can't be at the yard sale with you all day Saturday, not my fault my cousin passed away and I need to go to the memorial service.  And no, I don't want to spend my birthday at the yard sale either. )  My girls were crabby, bad stuff happening at work, I went off on the principal -long story, but I was justified and she knew it, we're friends and have the kind of relationship where I can tell her what I think, and vice versa.)  Left at 7, home at 9.  Went about 120 miles in between.  

I kinda stress ate.  I didn't have time to pack dinners, had a meeting after school that ran long.  I made a conscious decision to purchase dinner somewhere. Instead of fast food, I wanted to sit down, and have someone wait on me for a change. Sophie and I went to Applebees while AK was in gym, before we went to the funeral home 30 minutes away for BFF's grandmother.  Didn't splurge too badly, scale didn't go up, and boxed half of mine for AK's dinner.  Had 3 glasses of water with my meal!

Off for a run.  Hoping for a better Friday!  At least it is Friday.  Yard sale tonight.  Yard sale tomorrow, memorial service.  Birthday, church,yard sale Sunday.  DH wants to pack it up Sun. night.  We'll see.  VT opener against Boise State Monday night.  Have 3 projects due for class.  hm.... don't know when that will get done!

Forgot to add - I lost 8 of the 10 pounds I added from Friday-Monday.  I KNOW a lot of that was water weight, but I feel so much better to have that off!  Since my starting weight is today, my official goal for this challenge is 12 pounds!
HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!
TARYN


----------



## jenanderson

lisah0711 said:


> *What do I need to be doing for the start of the challenge?*
> 
> 4.  If you are doing Healthy Habits (formerly known as Challenge of the Week) take a look at the tasks for this week and start keeping track of those points.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38073475&postcount=185



It has been great to see some posts for part 2 of the Healthy Habits already!  I hope to see many more people making a plan for getting their water in this week!    This week starts off easy with only 2 things to keep track of - water and exercise.  If you have any questions about how it works, please let me know.  

Remember, you do not have to do all of the Healthy Habits weekly challenge to participate.  It is great when I see someone doing all parts and getting almost every point and it is great when someone tries just one part!  Either way, you are forming habits that will hopefully stick with you and help you have a healthier life!



lisah0711 said:


> I love a brand new start to reinforce our Healthy Habits.
> 
> To make sure that I get my 6-8 glasses of water a day I have lemons at home and at the office.  I love water with a refreshing slice of lemon.  This will help me get my HH points and help me to reduce the amount of diet soda that I consume each day.



I love water with lemon but never seem to have lemons for myself at home.  I think it is great that you have them at home and at the office.  I bet it does make drinking your water so much easier.



Connie96 said:


> Oh, thank goodness! Jen, I am so glad that you're here to smack me around.  I have been such an unhealthy BUM this week!
> 
> I generally don't have any trouble getting plenty of water but, seriously, I am sitting here thirsty right now because I have got completely off the rails with diet soda this week. I have a 24oz water bottle. My plan for tomorrow is to drink that once before lunch and once after. If I can just do that for a couple of days, I'll be properly hydrated again and start answering my thirst with water instead of with soda and sweets. (I really do know better than this!)



Hey Connie - Glad I can motivate you and get you going again!  Now I just need to get someone to kick me in back side!    Good luck getting the diet soda out and getting your water in again...it really does make you so much more hydrated and makes you feel better as well.



carmiedog said:


> Anyhow, as I feel like crap due to the above, I'm skipping the treadmill this morning. Great way to start out the challenge, eh? But, I am going shopping this evening for a new pair of desperately needed running shoes so I'll be ready to go tomorrow. I'm also dehydrated so I'll concentrate on getting my water in.



I hope you feel better!  I am right there with you feeling bloated and like crap.  I had a horrible week off and need to focus on starting the challenge today.  Sounds like you have a good plan with the new running shoes and drinking you water.  You will be back to feeling good in no time!



flipflopmom said:


> Think about how you would have handled this a year ago.  Certainly not with a 13.1 mile run.  Remember, we're in this for life!  I think every few months, we'll have bad times, too many holidays and stressors not to.  BUT, we are committed for the long haul.  When is your mud run? Have a great weekend at the cabin!



You are so right.  A year ago I would not have gone out and run...I really would not have run 13 miles!    The mud run is next weekend.  That means even though it is suppose to be COLD this weekend, I will do most (if not all) of my training in the lake for added resistance.  



flipflopmom said:


> PART 2:  I have a 16 oz camelback that I take with me everywhere I go.  Never leave home without it.  One of AK's jobs when we get to school is to fill it.  I drink that one before the kids "morning snack", and then one of them fills it for me from the fountain while they are getting water.  One of the kids fills it when we come in from the playground, and I drink that before I leave school.  Then I have at least 1 Mickey mug of water in the afternoon if I am home, sometimes 2 or 3.  I do have a glass of unsweetened tea if I need a caffeine boost, but other than that, it's water all day long!



I have thought about getting a camelback.  Sounds like yours really works well for you.  I think it is great that you are drinking your water all day long - no wonder you are so sucessful!  



flipflopmom said:


> Today, yes.  I've set my running and strength training goals for the weeks.  I know what I have to eat, and it's in the house.  I am motivated.  I just don't want life to get in the way!!!



YOU CAN DO IT TARYN!  Life is going to get in the way but we can plow through it.  Great job for having all your goals ready, having your food in the house and feeling motivated!



flipflopmom said:


> Had a horrible, rotten, no good, very bad day.



  Here is hoping for a wonderful, relaxing, family filled happy weekend!

I will come back for the QOTD in a minute.  I am going to check out the quiz to see how prepared (or unprepared) I am.


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> *One of the reasons so many people fail to reach their goals--whether losing weight, exercising consistently or eating healthier--is because they fail to prepare. Anyone can set a goal, but it takes preparation, planning and motivation to see it through to the end.*
> 
> We talked a little bit about our goals for this challenge in our introduction posts.  Which brings me to the QOTD:
> 
> *Are you prepared to reach your goals for this challenge?*
> 
> As you think about your answer to this question, you may want to take the quiz on sparkpeople.com called "Are you prepared to reach your goals?" http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/assessment_questions.asp?quizid=52



I AM prepared to reach my goal!!  This is going to be the "magic" challenge for me!  After playing around the with same stupid 7-ish pounds for probably over a year, I am going to DO IT!!

I have the know-how, I have the tools, I have the desire!  

I will take a minute to pop over and check out the quiz on sparkpeople later.  

DH suddenly decided that the gutters need to be cleaned RIGHT NOW, before the remnants of Hurricane Earl hit tonight... so I have to go help move the big ladder... Be back in a bit.........P


----------



## tigger813

HH- I will reach my water goal by drinking a combination of water and Crystal Light. I'm half way through my first big bottle right now. I'm also going to try and have two bottles ready at all times so if I finish one I can start the other one right a day. Water has helped me a lot. I have cut way back on caffeine. I will also be drinking green tea as I've noticed a difference when I drink that. I think I'll set a time each day to have a cup!

QOTD: I am very prepared to reach goal this challenge. I'm going to have some em time where I don't have to worry about getting called into work. With the kids going back to school next week I will have no choice but to get up early and get in a workout. DD1 says she wants to get up and workout with me everyday so if she will get up I will definitely get the workout in. We head to Disney on Dec. 1 so I have 89 days to reach my goal of 145. I would love to reach 140 but as long as I see 145 I will be satisfied. If I can get to 140 than maintaining will be easier!

I ended up sleeping in until 6:45. I then got up and ran to the grocery store for a few things. I came home and did 2.25 miles on the elliptical and did my weigh in, 164.8. Well, at least I can keep my 35 pound clippie! I also did a few minutes of free weights. DD1 and I will do some WATP later and maybe more elliptical and Wii! I want to start the 30 day challenge again!

Time to make breakfast for the girls and myself. I'm going to have a strawberry smoothie and a BL protein drink. I will have a WW/LC meal for lunch. We are going to have turkey enchiladas for supper.

Tomorrow we are going to a NE Revolution soccer game at Gillette Stadium! I'm really excited to see a game in the stadium! We got sideline seats and we get a free long sleeve Rev. t-shirt! I plan on doing workouts in the morning and maybe DD1 and I will take a walk. Sunday is church and DD2 has a b'day party to go to!

If you're on the east coast, stay safe!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Taryn! Back is better this morning. I think I sat in the wrong position for too long. I put some Biofreeze on it and was able to get to sleep and it feels good this morning!

Breakfast time!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I am exactly at my maintain weight this morning, so that's exciting!

We had lots of fun last night. We sat at the bar and they put the game on the big screen right in front of us. They showed the student section a bunch, but we did not see DS. When we left they were up by 3 or 4 touchdowns. I was just too tired to stay for the whole game. Taryn--DS is at South Carolina, I would refer them by their school mascot, but it's not DIS friendly.

HH part 2--I really don't drink anything but water, gatorade and beer anymore, but I do still have to make sure I am filling my cup up. At home I don't have any problem, but at work I get so into what I'm doing that I forget. I have a big 32 ounce cup that I fill up at work and always drink at least one of those. I try to get two in, but I'm not always successful.

Renthead09 and anyone I missed--have fun at DL! Have a great race!

Well, I am a little stressed out. I am not always good at new things and I have a lot of new things going on this weekend. Saturday should be fine, because I will get lots of exercise in, but today I am feeling a little stressed and cranky. Mike said all that stress just means I'll run faster. He's always the eternal optimist. Thanks for the well wishes, and I will try to pop in tomorrow for a minute or so.

Pamela--be careful with the ladder! I hate getting the big ladder out. I hope all you east coast folks have a safe weekend.


----------



## jenanderson

lisah0711 said:


> And now for the QOTD (Question of the Day) for Friday.
> 
> A quiz from sparkpeople.com about goals starts like this:
> 
> *One of the reasons so many people fail to reach their goals--whether losing weight, exercising consistently or eating healthier--is because they fail to prepare. Anyone can set a goal, but it takes preparation, planning and motivation to see it through to the end.*
> 
> We talked a little bit about our goals for this challenge in our introduction posts.  Which brings me to the QOTD:
> 
> *Are you prepared to reach your goals for this challenge?*
> 
> As you think about your answer to this question, you may want to take the quiz on sparkpeople.com called "Are you prepared to reach your goals?" http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/assessment_questions.asp?quizid=52



Lisa -Thank you so much for posting the link to that quiz!  As I suspected, I am "ON MY WAY" but it shows I need to change up a few things and I agree totally with it.  It was a great way to get me thinking about how to start this challenge!

I think after taking the quiz, I am more prepared.  I have been thinking about things all week long but I don't really have a plan laid out and that is a mistake.  Today when we are driving to the cabin, I am going to take my new journal and write my plan up.  I know that when I put in down on paper that I am more likely to follow through with things.  

Over the last 2 weeks, I have gained back 5 pounds.  I am not going to dwell on it but it is a sign that I need to have a plan and stick to it.  I had thought my goal for this challenge would be about 7-10 pounds and now I am seeing that it needs to be 10-12 pounds.  I also need to focus on being prepared for what I will do when I reach my goal.  It is a lot of work to maintain and not become so relaxed that you gain the weight back.  I thought that I was okay with maintaining in the summer but I see that it did not work.  My plan is going to have to address what I will do when I reach my goal.

Thanks again Lisa for making me think about this and recognize that I really am still not ready for this challenge.  I am going to commit to getting ready today though!

Time to start packing for the cabin!  If I don't get back on...have a wonderful weekend everyone!
Jen


----------



## lisah0711

Connie96 said:


> Well, I have my strategies written down but I haven't exactly implemented them yet. And I gotta tell ya I've got myself in a bit of a funk this evening. I'm NOT feeling terribly "prepared" right now, but I AM excited about getting back into the swing of a BL challenge.



, sorry about the funk, Connie.  But I to say that you are on your way since you do have your strategies written down -- that is a big plus in my book because it is much easier to set yourself up to make your strategy happen.  



carmiedog said:


> Here we are, folks...it's Friday morning, September 3rd...off we gooooo! (We can fly! We can fly! We can fly!)



Yes we can!    You'll shake off that bad stuff in no time and with the water, your new shoes and a new challenge be on your way!  



flipflopmom said:


> To all the newcomers - welcome, and thanks for sharing your stories!  You're going to love it here!
> 
> Had a horrible, rotten, no good, very bad day.  Everyone wanted something from me, I had nothing in me left to give, and at the end of the day, each member of my family needed/wanted me to do/be somewhere different.  I need to clone myself.  Very overwhelmed about it all right now.  Every time I turned around, another 5 things were added to my to-do list, many of them at the same time as something else.  Argued with Dh (Sorry I can't be at the yard sale with you all day Saturday, not my fault my cousin passed away and I need to go to the memorial service.  And no, I don't want to spend my birthday at the yard sale either. )  My girls were crabby, bad stuff happening at work, I went off on the principal -long story, but I was justified and she knew it, we're friends and have the kind of relationship where I can tell her what I think, and vice versa.)  Left at 7, home at 9.  Went about 120 miles in between.



, Taryn.  Some days all those people clinging to your skirts (figuratively although you probably have some literally clinging to you, too ) drag you down and start doing the merengue on you.  You can shake 'em off and get back on track again.  You need some rest this week-end, birthday girl!   



pjlla said:


> I AM prepared to reach my goal!!  This is going to be the "magic" challenge for me!  After playing around the with same stupid 7-ish pounds for probably over a year, I am going to DO IT!!
> 
> I have the know-how, I have the tools, I have the desire!
> 
> I will take a minute to pop over and check out the quiz on sparkpeople later.
> 
> DH suddenly decided that the gutters need to be cleaned RIGHT NOW, before the remnants of Hurricane Earl hit tonight... so I have to go help move the big ladder... Be back in a bit.........P



I knew that if anyone would have their plan already in place and ready to go it would be you!    It would be nice for our new folks to share a little of your plan with them because you are so detailed and specific.  

Be careful with that ladder! 



tigger813 said:


> HH- I will reach my water goal by drinking a combination of water and Crystal Light. I'm half way through my first big bottle right now. I'm also going to try and have two bottles ready at all times so if I finish one I can start the other one right a day. Water has helped me a lot. I have cut way back on caffeine. I will also be drinking green tea as I've noticed a difference when I drink that. I think I'll set a time each day to have a cup!
> 
> QOTD: I am very prepared to reach goal this challenge. I'm going to have some em time where I don't have to worry about getting called into work. With the kids going back to school next week I will have no choice but to get up early and get in a workout. DD1 says she wants to get up and workout with me everyday so if she will get up I will definitely get the workout in. We head to Disney on Dec. 1 so I have 89 days to reach my goal of 145. I would love to reach 140 but as long as I see 145 I will be satisfied. If I can get to 140 than maintaining will be easier!



Wow!  Only 89 days until December 1st!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I am exactly at my maintain weight this morning, so that's exciting!



 You're maintaining!  

Good luck on your race tomorrow and enjoy that Dis meet -- can't wait to hear all about it!  



jenanderson said:


> I think after taking the quiz, I am more prepared.  I have been thinking about things all week long but I don't really have a plan laid out and that is a mistake.  Today when we are driving to the cabin, I am going to take my new journal and write my plan up.  I know that when I put in down on paper that I am more likely to follow through with things.



It's a good reminder for all of us.  Have a great week-end, Jen!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Speaking of laddes, my father was just commenting on how I could have put the drinking glasses away. Um yeah, if I was 5 inches taller!  I can't get them down, how am I supposed to put them away? 

My starting weight is not pretty. I cannot though, seem to decide on a goal. I set a goal with the Wii Fit+, but I don't want that to be my goal for the challenge. I actually think it's best for me to not set a goal. I get too bent up with numbers sometimes and then get frustrated.

QOTD: My goal is to "feel healthier." To do that, I am planning to journal my food, exercise at least 1250 minutes this month, and drink plenty of water. I have a few goals for the day.
1) Plan exercise for the month.
2) Plan studying for the month.
3) Job search-just a bit, I'm waiting on letters of recommendation before I can apply for any positions.
4) Journal my food.
5) Drink a leat 48 oz. of water.
So, I guess I am working on being prepared to achieve my goals. I will update periodically throughout the day.

COW Part 2: I have 2 water reusable water bottles. One holds 24 oz. and the other holds 16 oz. I use them throughout the day. 24 oz. when I'm exercising, at least 8 oz. at breakfast, and usually 16 oz. at lunch and dinner each. Lately, I've had no trouble drinking enough water. (Knock on wood.)

I am looking forward to this challenge so, so much. Pamela-I'm with you. I am going to lose this challenge. 1 pound or 10 pounds. I will not gain anymore weight! 

Have a great day everyone! BBL

CC


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!  I hope everyone has a wonderful Friday and a relaxing weekend.  

As for me, I am now keeping packets of decaf flavorings in my desk drawer so that I don't resort to diet soda when I am tired of water.  I usually do pretty well drinking the first 2 24 oz bottles, but want to drinke even more water or no caffeine/no sugar drinks beyond that. 

I am definitely prepared for this challenge.  I've done a week of WW already sort of as a warm-up for the BL challenge and I am forging ahead. I have purchased all sorts of good groceries for work and for home and will hit the farmers market in the morning for even more goodies.  I have set a goal of 25 pounds to lose during the challenge and that will put me at a much lower weight than I was for our vow renewal (pics in my signature) and should really help with rehabbing my knee, too.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone better over the next 3 months!


----------



## my3princes

I am so ready for this challenge.  I started today.  Notebook is out and I am writing down everything I'm putting in my mouth.  I've downloaded weight watcher's apps to my droid and pulled all my materials out.  I will do this.


Introduction:  My name is Deb, I will be 41 in 15 days   I've been married to my high school sweetheart for 18 years.  We have 3 amazing boys.  The oldest is almost 15 and just started High School.  Our middle son is 12, in 7th grade and is the student body present of his elementary school.  He is a brain tumor surviver and we are very very happy about that.  Our youngest is 7 and in 2nd grade.  He was diagnosed with ADHD last year and we have found a med that works very well for him.  It has also helped bring him down to a normal weight for his age.  None of our boys are at all overweight.   I was very skinny throughout high school and gained about 15 lbs during college.  I lost the weight before our wedding and was in the best shape of my life about a year later.  I gained 60 lbs with my first pregnancy, lost 30 lbs before getting pregnant again.  I only gained 30 lbs with him and lost it all after his birth which still left me 30 lbs heavy.  Over the next 4 years I managed to gain 10 more lbs before getting pregnant with ds3.  After losing the initial baby weight I was a shocking 198 lbs.  I felt horrible and couldn't keep up with my kids.  I vowed to lose weight and set a goal of fitting into a size 12.  At that point I was a size 20.  DH and I did Atkins and I lost 50 lbs in 4 months.  I felt so skinny though I was barely out of the overweight category.  Of course Atkins is not a plan that you can live on so once I started eating normally I started gaining again.  I gained about 10 lbs and started weight watchers.  I found it easy to do and managed to lose 20 lbs.  I was down 60 lbs.  At my lowest I was 137 lbs.  I currently am 150 lbs.  I would love to see 130 lbs, but 135 is a much more realistic goal.  In the past I have been able to lose without exercising, but as I grow older I am noticing that that is just not possible anymore.  I need to add exercise to my routine.  I will add exercise to my routine.

So that's my story.

Deb


----------



## jenanderson

Alright, dishes are done and 2 loads of laundry are done (still a few more to go).  I have cleaned the kitchen and will head to the bedrooms in a minute.  Lots to do today and it is going to be my exercise for the day.



lisah0711 said:


> Have a great week-end, Jen!


Thanks Lisa!  The weather has turned COLD today so we will be packing lots of warm clothing.  I actually had to pull out my long sleeve running shirts and leggings - we are expecting the 40s at the cabin!  



cclovesdis said:


> COW Part 2: I have 2 water reusable water bottles. One holds 24 oz. and the other holds 16 oz. I use them throughout the day. 24 oz. when I'm exercising, at least 8 oz. at breakfast, and usually 16 oz. at lunch and dinner each. Lately, I've had no trouble drinking enough water. (Knock on wood.)
> 
> *I am going to lose this challenge. 1 pound or 10 pounds. I will not gain anymore weight! *



CC - I like your attitude.    I think that you have it right...1 pound or 10 pounds is fine as long as you are losing.  

I am glad that you are doing good with getting your water in.  I know that you were really good with doing the COW last challenge and hopefully it helped you establish the healthy habits that will carry over to this challenge.



keenercam said:


> As for me, I am now keeping packets of decaf flavorings in my desk drawer so that I don't resort to diet soda when I am tired of water.  I usually do pretty well drinking the first 2 24 oz bottles, but want to drinke even more water or no caffeine/no sugar drinks beyond that.



Cam - I am glad you posted this about the flavorings for your water.  I had been doing that but kind of forgot about it over the summer.  I need to pick up some more to help me when the water gets a bit boring.


----------



## Dreamer24

QOTD - According to the quiz, I am prepared.  I believe I have a plan for exercise but still neded to come up with a plan for small steps to eating better.

For the healthy habits, I usually do a great job with water.  During the week, I get most of my water at work.  If I want something to eat (usually out of boredom), I HAVE to finish my cup first, not matter how much is in it. I also when I find myself needing a quick break, I finish my cup so that I have an excuse to get up and walk to the kitchen for more.  I always have water with me at all times.  In the morning, I have a late that I make at home with espresso, a cup of skim milk, and 2 table spoon of lite choc syrups and a 2 tablespoons of light whipped cream.  It's actually my only source of milk and honestly, this is my favorite thing of the day and can't imagine giving it up!  It is about 60 bad for me empty calories.  The rest of my day is water only.


----------



## Connie96

GOOD MORNING!!

I admit that I was still feeling kinda blah this morning, but you guys have totally got me revved up now. 

I thought yall might like to know that I've already got FIVE folks measuring-in for the WIN! this morning.  I wish my spreadsheets where here instead of on my home computer.   I'm planning to do my measurements over the weekend and I'm so excited to hear from even more of you by the end of Monday.

(And, those of you who PM'd about the spreadsheet, I will email that to you this evening from my other computer.)

You know what I like best about the measurements? I don't have the same hang-ups about the inches that I have about the pounds. Especially when you add up the measurements into one number. For me, there is no self-judgment attached to that number like there is for weight. I like it!  And, by letting the scale take a back seat to measurements during this challenge (for me personally, anyway), I hope to develop a healthier relationship with the number on the scale too. It's simply the measure of gravity pulling on my body. So, whether it's inches or pounds, it's a measure of healthfulness and progression thru this journey. It is NOT a judgment, criticism or other such statement of personal worth.

I hope yall have a great first-day-of-the-challenge! Drink that water! Get that exercise! Feel healthy! Feel proud!

(And, I'll say too, you guys with a hurricane heading your way - take care and we'll be praying for yall.)


----------



## BealsRwe

tigger813 said:


> HH- I will reach my water goal by drinking a combination of water and Crystal Light. I'm half way through my first big bottle right now. I'm also going to try and have two bottles ready at all times so if I finish one I can start the other one right a day. Water has helped me a lot. I have cut way back on caffeine. I will also be drinking green tea as I've noticed a difference when I drink that. I think I'll set a time each day to have a cup!
> 
> QOTD: I am very prepared to reach goal this challenge. I'm going to have some em time where I don't have to worry about getting called into work. With the kids going back to school next week I will have no choice but to get up early and get in a workout. DD1 says she wants to get up and workout with me everyday so if she will get up I will definitely get the workout in. We head to Disney on Dec. 1 so I have 89 days to reach my goal of 145. I would love to reach 140 but as long as I see 145 I will be satisfied. If I can get to 140 than maintaining will be easier!
> 
> I ended up sleeping in until 6:45. I then got up and ran to the grocery store for a few things. I came home and did 2.25 miles on the elliptical and did my weigh in, 164.8. Well, at least I can keep my 35 pound clippie! I also did a few minutes of free weights. DD1 and I will do some WATP later and maybe more elliptical and Wii! I want to start the 30 day challenge again!
> 
> Time to make breakfast for the girls and myself. I'm going to have a strawberry smoothie and a BL protein drink. I will have a WW/LC meal for lunch. We are going to have turkey enchiladas for supper.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going to a NE Revolution soccer game at Gillette Stadium! I'm really excited to see a game in the stadium! We got sideline seats and we get a free long sleeve Rev. t-shirt! I plan on doing workouts in the morning and maybe DD1 and I will take a walk. Sunday is church and DD2 has a b'day party to go to!
> 
> If you're on the east coast, stay safe!



Please share your turkey enchilada recipe


----------



## tigger813

BealsRwe said:


> Please share your turkey enchilada recipe



I just use ground turkey with Old El Paso enchilada sauce. Not sure how healthy except for the ground turkey. I use whatever tortillas I have around. I try to have lite Mexican cheese around but I don't think I do today.

Getting a headache from the humidity. Thinking about taking a nap in a bit. Feeling grumpy!


----------



## brinalyn530

flipflopmom said:


> i'll read later, too tired to respond.  Did grocery shopping while Ak was in gymnastics.  Haven't stopped since 5, going to bed.  Did okay with eating, didn't have time to exercise, not an excuse, just a fact.  I might run in the am, but I am starting out behind.
> 
> My cousin, 55, was found dead this am of a massive heart attack.  Big shock to the family, and my IRL BFF's grandmother died, the first death she's had to experience and taking it hard.  Have several days of funeral home and family visits ahead of me, gymnastics, and yard sales.  oh yeah, I get to work, too.  I finally got the groceries put away, that's all I can manage.
> 
> night everyone.
> Taryn


Im so sorry Taryn . 

Corinna and Pat   Good luck for the DL ½ ! I think that if the 10k doesnt kill me, I may start training for a ½ - maybe Ill see you guys there next year!

Jen A  Have a great time at the cabin this weekend!

Rose and Jennz  Good luck for your race this weekend!

HH Part 2  I switched from the 16.9 oz (really?) to the 20 oz bottles of water  easier to add up whole numbers! Its also easier to be sure I drink at least 2 and a half bottles, than to try to remember how many times Ive filled the smaller bottle up. Also, I am buying 2 or 3 cases at a time since I started running so Im sure not to run out! (Disclaimer : Our tap water is gross, and I cant drink cold water (my teeth are super sensitive) so the room temp filtered water just tastes like charcoal to me. So if its not bottled, I wont drink it. I know bottled water is expensive and not environmentally friendly, but considering I fill each bottle at least twice from our coolers at work *and* I work for a recycling company and therefore am very conscious of recycling said bottles  I think it all works out  !)

QOTD Friday - Are you prepared to reach your goals for this challenge?
The quiz said I am prepared for success as well. Sunday will be my official preparation day  long run; grocery shop; Sams Club stock up; going to try to sneak into the gym in town to check out their classes/prices - I know Ive said that before, but its something that keeps tugging at my brain so I may just have to really do it and get it over with; and write up the meal and exercise plans for the next few weeks. I feel prepared now, just wait til all that stuffs done on Sunday  Ill be ready to take off  !

Taryn  Good job at Applebees! Eating out (sit down) is still so hard for me, I make a bad decision every time and spend the entire next day paying for it, when will I learn? PD for your weekend and way to go on the loss! Since I wont be posting again until Tuesday  HAPPY BIRTHDAY    ! Relax, smile, and enjoy the day  you definitely deserve a break!

Unless I am sick or bored (not likely!) I dont log in on the weekends, which means that once I leave work today I wont be reading or posting again until Tuesday - I hope I dont miss too much! I will try to sneak back on before I leave work for the day, but just in case - have a wonderful (on plan) holiday weekend everyone!

Bree


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi everyone...sorry I have been mostly MIA this week.  Things have been so hectic at work and with Ryan starting school its all a new routine we need to get used to.  

Being so busy has its benefits....I dont have time to think about food other than what I planned to eat at my meals.  So the scale is going down.  I hope it continues through next friday.

I have a very busy weekend planned.  I am working with my uncle...he has an italian food stand he takes to festivals.  All fresh cut and homemade food.  Bruschetta, Roasted Red Peppers and Fresh Mozzerella, and Meatballs.  We are working at a local garlic festival.  I will be there all day sat and sun.  I will miss the weekend with my boys but the extra money I earn I am using to pay for the princess half.  I am hoping to register next week and then book our trip.  I will post on here when its official.  I dont want to jinx myself.  So if I dont get back on here until monday thats why.  

I havent had time to even read the posts.  I just want to say: 
Good Job to those that are OP this week.
Hang in there and you can do it to those that are not.
 for those that need them.
 for any big celebrations.
 for anyone lacking motivation.

QOTD- I didnt take the quiz but I feel pretty prepared for my weight loss.  I have a stocked fridge, and I am going to plan my meals out for the week as well as my running schedule too.  I totally agree that preparing is the ultimate success tool.  

Have a great day and a wonderful holiday weekend.  I will catch up with everyone on monday......possibly tonight if I get time.


----------



## Dahly

Hello everyone! Happy Friday!


Healthy Habits part 2 - I have 2 32 ounce water bottles that i fill up each night, so I can grab one the morning from the fridge and start drinking. As soon as it is empty, I fill it back up, and grab the second one. Repeat!  Depending on how much running around I do after work, I usually get through three full bottles, sometimes four.  I don't drink any kind of soda, except for the very, very occasional sprite zero (like maybe once every 3 months or so) and tea, but only if we go out to dinner. It is water all time at home/work.


QOTD - I would like to think I am prepared, and the spark quiz says I am, but I still have few things to figure out. My weight has been holding fairly steady the past few weeks, with no real loss (but no gain either!) so I need to figure out how to break through my plateau.  I still have 65+ pounds I would like to lose. 


Hope everyone has a safe and happy Labor Day weekend.

Dahly


----------



## Cupcaker

jenanderson said:


> For part two of the challenge, post about what you do (or what you plan to do) to be sure you get your 6-8 glasses of water each day.



Im so much better at drinking water while Im at work.  My goal will be to drink two bottles of water by the end of work (32 oz) plus my morning coffee (8oz).  After work I will drink at least 8 oz to make sure I make the minimum.



lisah0711 said:


> *Are you prepared to reach your goals for this challenge?*



Woo hoo my results said I am prepared for success   I think since this is my last 16 pounds I need to lose, I have to be more disciplined because mentally I have the pre concieved notion that the last pounds are harder to lose.  I plan to create a schedule for myself that maps out foods and exercise time.  But first I have to figure out my plan of attack exercise wise.

So far I have lost weight by hiking or doing the eliptical 5 days a week for an average of 1 hr each time (plus counting calories).  Im toying with the idea of doing my P90x and/or buying a treadmill.  Any advice?

Jeanette


----------



## NC_Tink

jenanderson said:


> For part two of the challenge, post about what you do (or what you plan to do) to be sure you get your 6-8 glasses of water each day.
> Jen



My plan involves utilizing sparkpeople's water counter and a 16.9 ounce bottle. I start with new bottle of water in the morning and then refill throughout the day. Every time I empty the bottle, I go to Sparkpeople and move my counter up by two glasses, refill my bottle and start again. This way I never loose track of how many glasses I have drank in a day. I'm actually pretty good about drinking plenty of water. I do, occasionally, need to add some flavor and that's when I go for Crystal Light - I really like the Green Tea Peach Mango flavor, but I try to drink more than one per day because they do have caffeine and I'm prone to headaches and find that when I have too much caffeine my headaches are sometimes worse. 



lisah0711 said:


> And now for the QOTD (Question of the Day) for Friday.
> 
> 
> *Are you prepared to reach your goals for this challenge?*
> 
> As you think about your answer to this question, you may want to take the quiz on sparkpeople.com called "Are you prepared to reach your goals?" http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/assessment_questions.asp?quizid=52



So, I took the quiz and I'm prepared for success!!! I really do know what I have to do to lose the weight and I'm so ready to finally get it done and get into maintenance mode! I have a great support system at home - my DH is my biggest cheerleader and I love this board because it provides me with great inspiration and motivation! Motivation has definitely been the thing that was lacking this past summer - so I'm ready and motivated again!! I've already started plugging in all my calories into Sparkpeople and DH and I plan a 4 mile walk this evening. Hopefully it will cool off here in the evening, but if not - guess I'm gonna sweat! 

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## cherry-pops

jenanderson said:


> *PART TWO*
> For part two of the challenge, post about what you do (or what you plan to do) to be sure you get your 6-8 glasses of water each day.


 I'm pretty good with drinking water, it's my drink of choice in the office at work. I use a 75cl bottle at work during the week and we have pint glasses at home. I usually make it to around 6-7 glasses, or the equivalent, each day - not drinking enough leaves me with a headache.



lisah0711 said:


> *Are you prepared to reach your goals for this challenge?*


 The quiz told me I was 'prepared for success', I know what I need to do - I just hope to stay motivated through it all. I'm really just taking it one step at a time.

I'm hoping to head out for day 1, week 1 of C25K tomorrow. I would love to run at WDW. This might be a great fitness goal and the weight loss will follow.

TFI Friday! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## liesel

Hi everyone, I have never done a challenge before but I would love to join the loser team!  I have been working hard since January but haven't had much success.  I was put on thyroid medication 2 months ago had have had little success since then.  I definitely need some motivation to keep plugging away at this!


----------



## debsters41

Here are my two cents:

HH Part Two:  I plan to get in the habit of carrying a water bottle with me at all times and refilling as necessary.  Also, I really want to get into the habit of drinking a glass of water before I eat any morsel.

QOTD:  I don't honestly know if I am prepared.  Once upon a time I used to be able to lose weight by just cutting back.  After 35, that just wasn't happening.  I am tired of being this big, but I am just not sure if I will be able to have the discipline to go through with this.  But I sure as heck am going to try, and I couldn't be in better company


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I have had a very busy day. I cleaned out my car. That should have been on my list. Not sure why it wasn't. 

I have been journaling my food and just finished planning out my exercise for the month. That took much longer than I expected. I assume that it'll be easier to plan in Oct. now that I know what I am doing.

Dinner tonight is a whole chicken with roasted carrots and potatoes. I might cook up some frozen broccoli as well. Haven't had any veggies today.

Sounds like we are a very goal-oriented bunch. I am so looking forward to losing with all of my BL friends.

Have a great weekend!

CC


----------



## lisah0711

keenercam said:


> I am definitely prepared for this challenge.  I've done a week of WW already sort of as a warm-up for the BL challenge and I am forging ahead. I have purchased all sorts of good groceries for work and for home and will hit the farmers market in the morning for even more goodies.  I have set a goal of 25 pounds to lose during the challenge and that will put me at a much lower weight than I was for our vow renewal (pics in my signature) and should really help with rehabbing my knee, too.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone better over the next 3 months!



Sounds like you are rocking and rolling, Cam!  



my3princes said:


> I am so ready for this challenge.  I started today.  Notebook is out and I am writing down everything I'm putting in my mouth.  I've downloaded weight watcher's apps to my droid and pulled all my materials out.  I will do this.



Yes, you will!    Sounds like you will be switching to the maintainer team some time this challenge, too.  



jenanderson said:


> The weather has turned COLD today so we will be packing lots of warm clothing.  I actually had to pull out my long sleeve running shirts and leggings - we are expecting the 40s at the cabin!



That's kind of a bummer!  We are having cool weather, too.  First a long, wet spring and now early fall -- what's next, old man winter?!? 



Dreamer24 said:


> QOTD - According to the quiz, I am prepared.  I believe I have a plan for exercise but still neded to come up with a plan for small steps to eating better.



That is one of the keys to making your goals work for you is to break them up into smaller goals.  For example, if you just said you would do the HH exercise for 20 minutes every day, that would be a good start.  



Connie96 said:


> You know what I like best about the measurements? I don't have the same hang-ups about the inches that I have about the pounds. Especially when you add up the measurements into one number. For me, there is no self-judgment attached to that number like there is for weight. I like it!  And, by letting the scale take a back seat to measurements during this challenge (for me personally, anyway), I hope to develop a healthier relationship with the number on the scale too. It's simply the measure of gravity pulling on my body. So, whether it's inches or pounds, it's a measure of healthfulness and progression thru this journey. It is NOT a judgment, criticism or other such statement of personal worth.



I'm so excited to have another way to measure progress!  



BealsRwe said:


> Please share your turkey enchilada recipe



We also have a Biggest Loser recipe thread that Rose&Mike keeps for us.  Here is a link.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36324235&postcount=1

And, *MelanieC,* it would be nice to have your hummus recipe on it.  Please? 



tigger813 said:


> Getting a headache from the humidity. Thinking about taking a nap in a bit. Feeling grumpy!



Hope you're feeling better soon!  



brinalyn530 said:


> QOTD Friday - Are you prepared to reach your goals for this challenge?
> The quiz said I am prepared for success as well. Sunday will be my official preparation day  long run; grocery shop; Sams Club stock up; going to try to sneak into the gym in town to check out their classes/prices - I know Ive said that before, but its something that keeps tugging at my brain so I may just have to really do it and get it over with; and write up the meal and exercise plans for the next few weeks. I feel prepared now, just wait til all that stuffs done on Sunday  Ill be ready to take off



Go, Bree, go!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Being so busy has its benefits....I dont have time to think about food other than what I planned to eat at my meals.  So the scale is going down.  I hope it continues through next friday.



Enjoy your busy week-end, Lindsay!  



Dahly said:


> QOTD - I would like to think I am prepared, and the spark quiz says I am, but I still have few things to figure out. My weight has been holding fairly steady the past few weeks, with no real loss (but no gain either!) so I need to figure out how to break through my plateau.  I still have 65+ pounds I would like to lose.



Well, this might be one of those times that measurements would help you to see if you are losing inches at least.  Maybe a few extra calories or a little extra exercise.  I know that scale will be moving for you soon!  



Cupcaker said:


> So far I have lost weight by hiking or doing the eliptical 5 days a week for an average of 1 hr each time (plus counting calories).  Im toying with the idea of doing my P90x and/or buying a treadmill.  Any advice?



Sounds like you have been successful so far with your exercise.  Maybe check out a couple of exercise DVDs?  I think there are some routines online out there, too.  Anyone?  



NC_Tink said:


> So, I took the quiz and I'm prepared for success!!! I really do know what I have to do to lose the weight and I'm so ready to finally get it done and get into maintenance mode! I have a great support system at home - my DH is my biggest cheerleader and I love this board because it provides me with great inspiration and motivation! Motivation has definitely been the thing that was lacking this past summer - so I'm ready and motivated again!! I've already started plugging in all my calories into Sparkpeople and DH and I plan a 4 mile walk this evening. Hopefully it will cool off here in the evening, but if not - guess I'm gonna sweat!



 Prepared for success!  



cherry-pops said:


> The quiz told me I was 'prepared for success', I know what I need to do - I just hope to stay motivated through it all. I'm really just taking it one step at a time.



One step at a time is the way to do it!  



liesel said:


> Hi everyone, I have never done a challenge before but I would love to join the loser team!  I have been working hard since January but haven't had much success.  I was put on thyroid medication 2 months ago had have had little success since then.  I definitely need some motivation to keep plugging away at this!



 liesel!  Thanks for joining our challenge!

 also to holly324!  Thank you for joining our challenge, too!



debsters41 said:


> QOTD:  I don't honestly know if I am prepared.  Once upon a time I used to be able to lose weight by just cutting back.  After 35, that just wasn't happening.  I am tired of being this big, but I am just not sure if I will be able to have the discipline to go through with this.  But I sure as heck am going to try, and I couldn't be in better company



I bet you can do it.  I see your ticker is starting to countdown already.  One step at a time, one day at a time, one bite at a time.  You can do it!  



cclovesdis said:


> Sounds like we are a very goal-oriented bunch. I am so looking forward to losing with all of my BL friends.
> Have a great weekend!



You have a great week-end, too, CC!


----------



## 50sjayne

I'm in-- a maintainer.


----------



## goldcupmom

Just pm'd my WI.  Today at WW I was exactly the same as 2 weeks ago.  Last week I slept thru going & I've had a very munchie 2 weeks and not kept track....getting it out of my system....I hope!

As of my scale this morning, I have 19.6 lbs to go to reach what I have set as my WW goal....my first goal that will get me lifetime.  My real goal is to get about 5 - 10 lbs below that.

I'm ready to do it & motivated.  It's not that I don't know how, it's that I let life get in the way...don't we all????  And I am having veins in both legs fixed after Christmas (unless the Dr. goes on another diving trip to Australia) and I need to lose before then....when I was there last, he said I needed to be 125 or less....I'd love it since I'm only 5'3", but I can't imagine getting there.  My real goal is 130 - 135, ww is 140.  As I get closer, I may decide 125 isn't too unimaginable.  

I just turned on my Garmin to see how far Sashi(DS21's husky) and I walked this morning and all 3 dogs came running from across the house.  Funny how they tune in to that little beep and know what it means.  This mornings walk (and I jogged .5 mile - hard for me as it hurts my rebuilt ankle) was 4.7.  I will likely do my nightly 1.6 with all 3 dogs tonight as I missed last night.

Water isn't a problem....I keep 32oz bottles and start the day with one, then have diet soda or crystal light in another and finish a 3rd with water before bed. 

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## grafxgirl

liesel said:


> Hi everyone, I have never done a challenge before but I would love to join the loser team!  I have been working hard since January but haven't had much success.  I was put on thyroid medication 2 months ago had have had little success since then.  I definitely need some motivation to keep plugging away at this!



I have a thyroid problem too. I've been on medication for 2 years now. I've managed to lose 55 lbs so far, but my weight continues to fluctuate. It really is frustrating. Don't rely on the medication to make you lose weight. Unfortunately, the only way you will be successful in losing weight is with extra hard exercise and a good diet. With the thyroid disorder, it is going to make it harder to lose the weight and maintain it. Keep your chin up!


----------



## disneymom2one

QOTD:  I took the quiz and it said I'm prepared.  The one thing I need to do is figure out how to drink more water at work.  I just get so busy that I forget.  If I'm at home, my routine is to drink a glass of water every time I'm in the kitchen (all I drink is water - nothing else).  But at work, I just get very busy teaching, planning, grading.


----------



## liesel

grafxgirl said:


> I have a thyroid problem too. I've been on medication for 2 years now. I've managed to lose 55 lbs so far, but my weight continues to fluctuate. It really is frustrating. Don't rely on the medication to make you lose weight. Unfortunately, the only way you will be successful in losing weight is with extra hard exercise and a good diet. With the thyroid disorder, it is going to make it harder to lose the weight and maintain it. Keep your chin up!



I work out 5-6 hours per week (strength training and cardio) and watch my diet.  It is frustrating to not get results.  I am well aware that the only way to get results is to put in hard work.  Sometimes I need motivation and encouragement to keep going in the face of this, not the assumption I rely on medication.  I would never dream of doing that.  I told my doctor that I just want to be healthy and have my results reflect my efforts.  No shortcuts here.  I was hoping this would be a positive place of support, now I'm not so sure.


----------



## lovedvc

Well half way through the summer challenge I went MIA.  After my vacation I just couldn't get back into it.  The weight I had gained during vacation is still with me, but only that weight I haven't added to it.  I'm in again and would love to reach my goal during this challenge.  I may be having shoulder surgery sometime in November it all depends on how physical therapy goes.  I would like to have a good dent in my weight by then because after surgery boredom will set it and that's not good.


----------



## jbm02

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am looking forward to this challenge so, so much. Pamela-I'm with you. I am going to lose this challenge. 1 pound or 10 pounds. I will not gain anymore weight!
> 
> Have a great day everyone! BBL
> 
> CC



CC, I'll join you and pamela in that sentiment.  I am determined to be in the negative column at the end of this challenge!!

QOTD:  Prepared.  Maybe I should keep re-taking the quiz to keep me on track!  LOL

HH:  water isn't a big issue for me.  I grew up on "Spring Ave" and yup, there were natural, clear springs right in our backyard.  My great-grandfather sold water long before it was fashionable.  I don't think I ever had soda til college!
I keep a 36 oz bottle with me at work and fill it at least twice.  At home, the fridge water spout is within arm's length so all I have to do is reach behind me.  

Tonight is DD's birthday.  And I resisted the brownie cupcakes!!!


----------



## carmiedog

wondering why there is always an ad with doughnuts at the bottom of the BL thread


----------



## tggrrstarr

QOTD - I'm Prepared!  It was great to see that confirmed on the quiz.  I am using lots of apps on my ipod to help me keep track of all my data.  Calorie counter, exercise tracker and even a water app to keep track of how much I drink.  My exercise plan is a 90 day program (I am 4 weeks in) that I am attempting to the best of my ability.  I plan to start it over after the first 90 days, hopefully the 2nd time around I will be better at it.  It is a dvd set (P90X) where each day is a different exercise - weights, yoga, stretching, cardio & kickboxing.  Each dvd is an hour long, and I am also walking every night.  I am up to 1 1/2 mile.  As I mentioned before, I hope to transition to C25K soon.

HH part 2- I drink water everyday, but not always enough.  I usually drink enough at work, but at home is where I have an issue.  Its too easy to just grab a coke zero.  I have a 23oz bottle at work I refill, my goal is 3 a day.  At home I have a 20 oz bottle that I refill during my exercise, I usually do 2 of these.  So I am going to try to do 5 bottles a day, even on my off days.

Yesterday I was on the Special k web site and found some low calorie dinner recipes.  I tried the Pomegranate Pork chops yesterday- very good.  (I used minute maid light raspberry passion juice instead of Pomegranate juice)  Today I tried the Caribbean Chicken with mashed sweet potatoes - Yum!  It was awesome.  And I am still 500 calories under budget for today!  Now I have to convince myself to go do some Yoga....


----------



## devonsmommy

I'm already signed up for the challenge, but wanted to give a little bit more of an introduction!

I already have 16 pages to go back and catch up on!

My name is Taryn and I live in PA.  I suppose my weight "issues" began truly in college.  I was always fit in high school, but then being able to eat whatever I wanted, whenever I wanted, partying, etc. I gained about 20 pounds.  Fast forward 10 years and 2 kids later, and I'm now 70 pounds heavier...YIKES!!!

Although I'd be happy losing only 50  

My girls are still little (almost 5 and 3).  I have an incredibly supportive hubby.  I belong to a local gym and have had a personal trainer.  Since I joined there I've lost close to 20 pounds.  I also just signed up for WW online.  I've been training with the Couch to 5K program and am starting Week 4.  I hope to one day run in a Disney Marathon!

I'm excited to be here and can't wait to get started with some more accountability.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jenanderson said:


> Time to start packing for the cabin!  If I don't get back on...have a wonderful weekend everyone!
> Jen



I hope you have a wonderful time.



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: My goal is to "feel healthier." To do that, I am planning to journal my food, exercise at least 1250 minutes this month, and drink plenty of water. I have a few goals for the day.
> 1) Plan exercise for the month.
> 2) Plan studying for the month.
> 3) Job search-just a bit, I'm waiting on letters of recommendation before I can apply for any positions.
> 4) Journal my food.
> 5) Drink a leat 48 oz. of water.
> So, I guess I am working on being prepared to achieve my goals. I will update periodically throughout the day.



CC you have a great plan.  You will do great this challenge!



keenercam said:


> I am definitely prepared for this challenge.  I've done a week of WW already sort of as a warm-up for the BL challenge and I am forging ahead. I have purchased all sorts of good groceries for work and for home and will hit the farmers market in the morning for even more goodies.  I have set a goal of 25 pounds to lose during the challenge and that will put me at a much lower weight than I was for our vow renewal (pics in my signature) and should really help with rehabbing my knee, too.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone better over the next 3 months!



It sounds like you are on the right track cam! Your vow renewal pics look beautiful.....you make a gorgeous bride



debsters41 said:


> Here are my two cents:
> 
> HH Part Two:  I plan to get in the habit of carrying a water bottle with me at all times and refilling as necessary.  Also, I really want to get into the habit of drinking a glass of water before I eat any morsel.
> 
> QOTD:  I don't honestly know if I am prepared.  Once upon a time I used to be able to lose weight by just cutting back.  After 35, that just wasn't happening.  I am tired of being this big, but I am just not sure if I will be able to have the discipline to go through with this.  But I sure as heck am going to try, and I couldn't be in better company



I agree the older you get the harder it is.  Keep yourself honest and check in here often.  Even when I feel like I am falling off the wagon these boards help me to get back on.  You can do it and as you loose the weight it will motivate you to keep going.  Give yourself small goals to shoot for and reward yourself as you conquer them. (not with food of course). 



devonsmommy said:


> My name is Taryn and I live in PA.



Welcome....you are our 2nd Taryn on the boards.  I live in PA too.  What are are you from.  I am from Bethlehem which is about 45 minutes west of Philly.


I am going to PM my weight and WIN shortly to our keepers.  Then Im heading off to bed to rest for my crazy weekend.  I hope you all are doing well.  Talk to you soon.


----------



## devonsmommy

I am close to Reading, PA so not terribly far from you!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

devonsmommy said:


> I am close to Reading, PA so not terribly far from you!



wow we are pretty close.  Glad to know someone from the surrounding area.


----------



## lovedvc

Can someone guide me in the direction of the quiz I have read about?   Thanks.


----------



## nettii

I would like to join the Biggest Loser 10, Im not sure how to pm luvaboo cant find her posts?
Thanks Nettii


----------



## lovedvc

nettii said:


> I would like to join the Biggest Loser 10, Im not sure how to pm luvaboo cant find her posts?
> Thanks Nettii



Click on your User Cp and go down to send messages.  Her screen name is LuvBaloo, just start typing it in the send to box and a list of names will appear.  As long as you spell it correctly her name will be the first one.

Good Luck and welcome aboard.


----------



## grafxgirl

liesel said:


> I work out 5-6 hours per week (strength training and cardio) and watch my diet.  It is frustrating to not get results.  I am well aware that the only way to get results is to put in hard work.  Sometimes I need motivation and encouragement to keep going in the face of this, not the assumption I rely on medication.  I would never dream of doing that.  I told my doctor that I just want to be healthy and have my results reflect my efforts.  No shortcuts here.  I was hoping this would be a positive place of support, now I'm not so sure.



I didn't mean to sound like I was being negative. I just wanted to let you know I completely understand, and to let you know that doing this challenge is an absolutely wonderful idea, and that I can definitely see why you joined it because I joined for the same reason... the encouragement. I also wanted to tell you to keep up the hard work even if you feel like you aren't getting anywhere. Your results will definitely improve with the effort you are putting in. You wouldn't believe how your T3, T4, and TSH numbers can change dramatically with a good exercise routine. It's empowering to go to the endocrinologist and actually see those numbers on the paper shift. I have 3 family members with thyroid issues,besides myself, and they all expect a magical weight loss miracle with the medication. I will definitely be one of your cheerleaders!


----------



## grafxgirl

jenanderson said:


> This challenge runs from Friday, September 3, 2010 to Thursday September 9, 2010. On Friday September 10, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The Healthy Habits Challenge results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted.



Looks like I'm off to a great start for the healthy habits! I do exercise at least 20 minutes a day. Usually by running on the treadmill, walking around the neighborhood in the evenings with the kids, or playing soccer with the kids at practice. 

We drink a lot of water in the house. We don't have a refrigerator that has a water dispenser on it so we keep one 2.5 gal water dispenser in the kitchen fridge and one in the basement fridge. My daughter has IBS and needs lots of water, so we turned it into a family thing this summer. One of my favorite things is to add a lemon slice to my glass of water. I even bought each one of us our own water bottles for travel instead of stopping off and buying sodas.

We are leaving for NC tomorrow to watch ECU play some football and visit family, then off to Disney Tues-Sun, so there will definitely be a lot of walking, and I already have the water bottles chilling in the refrigerator for the car trip tomorrow!


----------



## nettii

lovedvc said:


> Click on your User Cp and go down to send messages.  Her screen name is LuvBaloo, just start typing it in the send to box and a list of names will appear.  As long as you spell it correctly her name will be the first one.
> 
> Good Luck and welcome aboard.


So sorry but what is my user Cp?
Thanks again and sorry for my ignorance
nettii


----------



## tigger813

Think I'm heading to bed shortly. I took about a 20 minute nap this afternoon. Was playing Disney SORRY with the girls when worked called at 4:11 to say someone wanted to come for a massage ASAP! So, I showered and got dressed. DH was already on his way home from work so I left right after he walked in the door. Luckily I hadn't fixed myself a drink yet!  She was very appreciative of me coming in for her on Friday of a long weekend. Being able to do that for my clients makes me feel appreciated!

Off to the NE Revolution soccer game tomorrow afternoon. Can't wait!

DD1 wants to work out in the morning. I want to start doing the elliptical everyday!

Gotta figure out when to take the kids shopping for school shoes. Probably after work on Tuesday morning or maybe I'll take DD1 after church on Sunday while DD2 is at a birthday party. Also need to run back to Staples for a few final items.  I want to not have to feel stressed on Tuesday!


----------



## Cupcaker

tggrrstarr said:


> QOTD - I'm Prepared!  It was great to see that confirmed on the quiz.  I am using lots of apps on my ipod to help me keep track of all my data.  Calorie counter, exercise tracker and even a water app to keep track of how much I drink.  My exercise plan is a 90 day program (I am 4 weeks in) that I am attempting to the best of my ability.  I plan to start it over after the first 90 days, hopefully the 2nd time around I will be better at it.  It is a dvd set (P90X) where each day is a different exercise - weights, yoga, stretching, cardio & kickboxing.  Each dvd is an hour long, and I am also walking every night.  I am up to 1 1/2 mile.  As I mentioned before, I hope to transition to C25K soon.



Hi Kelli- How do you like the P90X?  Have you noticed any difference after using it?  My brother gave me his set, but Im a little intimidated by it.


----------



## liesel

grafxgirl said:


> I didn't mean to sound like I was being negative. I just wanted to let you know I completely understand, and to let you know that doing this challenge is an absolutely wonderful idea, and that I can definitely see why you joined it because I joined for the same reason... the encouragement. I also wanted to tell you to keep up the hard work even if you feel like you aren't getting anywhere. Your results will definitely improve with the effort you are putting in. You wouldn't believe how your T3, T4, and TSH numbers can change dramatically with a good exercise routine. It's empowering to go to the endocrinologist and actually see those numbers on the paper shift. I have 3 family members with thyroid issues,besides myself, and they all expect a magical weight loss miracle with the medication. I will definitely be one of your cheerleaders!



Thanks for the encouragement.  Even if I have a bad week, at least I know the exercise is good for me.  Sorry about that, I was actually offered diet pills by the doctor, but I have no desire to go that route.  I'd prefer a lifestyle change that I can live with.

My schedule is shifting next week due to kid activities starting, so right now I am working out a new fitness schedule with DH, who is always very supportive.


----------



## tiki23

carmiedog said:


> I do have fitness goals: getting back on the treadmill regularly (I got lazy this summer), and doing the www.twohundredsitups.com plan with my son (we'll do each week twice though and do it over a period of 12 weeks)




Thanks for the link!  I really need to work on abs - I basically have none, lol.


----------



## flipflopmom

jenanderson said:


> I have thought about getting a camelback.  Sounds like yours really works well for you.  I think it is great that you are drinking your water all day long - no wonder you are so sucessful!  YOU CAN DO IT TARYN!  Life is going to get in the way but we can plow through it.  Great job for having all your goals ready, having your food in the house and feeling motivated!


Mine is just a 16oz water bottle I got at the running shoe store (fleet feet).  I got Sophie one too, and AK wanted a tie dye and peace sign water bottle.  I felt a little silly spending the money on them, but AK takes hers to school and gym every day, and Sophie uses hers, too.  I will share that one of my biggest accomplishments has been getting all of the soda, ginger ale included that my girls love, out of the house throughout the course of my journey.  Instead of saying "no, drink water", the girls now say "I am thirsty, can I have some water?"  I am still waging a bit of a juice war with Sophie, but I don't buy it, DH does.  They still haven't quite conquered their need for another flavor completely, but it's great to sit down at a meal and all 4 of us have water!  PLOW on, we shall! We're gonna be maintainers by Christmas, do you hear me????????????  Then, our plan will be to continue in these challenges and keep up the HH you have instilled in us!  Have a great weekend at the cabin!



pjlla said:


> I AM prepared to reach my goal!!  This is going to be the "magic" challenge for me!  After playing around the with same stupid 7-ish pounds for probably over a year, I am going to DO IT!!


P - bring me along on the motivation challenge.  I would love for a bunch of us to hit maintain this one.  Of course, only with the promise that we all stick around for more challenges once we get there!



Rose&Mike said:


> I am exactly at my maintain weight this morning, so that's exciting!Taryn--DS is at South Carolina, I would refer them by their school mascot, but it's not DIS friendly. Mike said all that stress just means I'll run faster. He's always the eternal optimist. Thanks for the well wishes, and I will try to pop in tomorrow for a minute or so.


Really Rose?  Spurrier?  Come on.......  You gotta be kidding me.  




cclovesdis said:


> Speaking of laddes, my father was just commenting on how I could have put the drinking glasses away. Um yeah, if I was 5 inches taller!  I can't get them down, how am I supposed to put them away? I am looking forward to this challenge so, so much. Pamela-I'm with you. I am going to lose this challenge. 1 pound or 10 pounds. I will not gain anymore weight!


CC - you had me  with your glasses!  I know you can lose this time, I see so much progress in your posting, eating, and exercise.  This will be the one where it comes together for you!  If you don't want to set a loss goal, I think setting water, food, and exercise goals will be more tangible and in control for you!



keenercam said:


> I have set a goal of 25 pounds to lose during the challenge and that will put me at a much lower weight than I was for our vow renewal (pics in my signature) and should really help with rehabbing my knee, too.


You are ready to rock!!!!  



my3princes said:


> I am so ready for this challenge.  I started today.  Notebook is out and I am writing down everything I'm putting in my mouth.   DH and I did Atkins and I lost 50 lbs in 4 months.  I felt so skinny though I was barely out of the overweight category.  Of course Atkins is not a plan that you can live on so once I started eating normally I started gaining again.  I gained about 10 lbs and started weight watchers. I will add exercise to my routine.


I have done Atkins in the past, with success, until I stopped.    You're right, it's good to get weight off quickly, but if you don't have a plan in  place for afterwards, watch out!  You have a great plan in place!



Connie96 said:


> You know what I like best about the measurements? I don't have the same hang-ups about the inches that I have about the pounds. Especially when you add up the measurements into one number.


Personally, that big ole' number scared the pea soup out of me!  But I hope that by adding up the losses, the number will help motivate me!  If anyone else gets the heebie jeebies from adding them all up, don't give up.  It's another way to measure success, and we can do it!

I will add this disclaimer - I've been measuring for about 4 months, and once I started adding strength training to my regime, my arm number went up.  I have some biceps now!  Don't let that intimidate you if it happens to you!



brinalyn530 said:


> Im so sorry Taryn .
> I know Ive said that before, but its something that keeps tugging at my brain so I may just have to really do it and get it over with; Eating out (sit down) is still so hard for me, I make a bad decision every time and spend the entire next day paying for it, when will I learn?


I sometimes do that, but it depends on why I am there.  If this makes sense, if I am in the mood for a blow out meal, then I don't stress it.  (Example, we went to Outback at one point last challenge, and I had been craving it.  I ate what I wanted, fully prepared to pay the piper the rest of the week.  I made a conscious decision to splurge.  It cured the crave, and I haven't had it since.)  I try to avoid eating out most all of the time.  I realized that was a huge factor in my weight gain.  W/ our schedule, fast food especially was too quick, but unhealthy for us all.  I am happy to say that I haven't bought a fast food meal for myself or the girls on gym nights for dinner in a loooonnngg time, which makes my wallet and health happy!  P's idea to immediately box half of the meal when it comes out works great!  HAve a great weekend, and thanks!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Being so busy has its benefits....I dont have time to think about food other than what I planned to eat at my meals.
> I have a very busy weekend planned.


Okay, your uncle's food sounds divine!!!  And ITA.  The busier I am, for some unknown reason, typically the better I eat.  My downfall on that is if I sit on the couch.  BAD THINGS!  If I keep going, I'm all good!  Have fun!



Dahly said:


> My weight has been holding fairly steady the past few weeks, with no real loss (but no gain either!) so I need to figure out how to break through my plateau.  I still have 65+ pounds I would like to lose.


Try adding a bit more exercise, or changing up your calories for a few days, less for a few, more for a few.  Sometimes, your body just needs a bit of a shake up to get back in a losing groove.



Cupcaker said:


> Woo hoo my results said I am prepared for success   I think since this is my last 16 pounds I need to lose, I have to be more disciplined because mentally I have the pre concieved notion that the last pounds are harder to lose.  Im toying with the idea of doing my P90x and/or buying a treadmill.


Jeanette -  I'm in my last 12, so I'm right there with you!  I kinda think it's going to be the hardest, too, so we'll share along the way.  I've heard P90x is killer, and there is a large time committment, both of which have scared me away!  If you can handle it, go for it!  Especially if you already have it!  Treadmill - I've never run on one.  I would love to have one, but it's just not in the budget for us right now.  It sure would make hot/cold/stormy runs easier!  Good luck with your decision!



NC_Tink said:


> I have a great support system at home - my DH is my biggest cheerleader and I love this board because it provides me with great inspiration and motivation! Motivation has definitely been the thing that was lacking this past summer - so I'm ready and motivated again!!


That's so awesome that you have a great support system at home.  I can't imagine how much that would help!  Sounds like you are ready to rock, too!



cherry-pops said:


> I'm hoping to head out for day 1, week 1 of C25K tomorrow. I would love to run at WDW. This might be a great fitness goal and the weight loss will follow.


Enjoy the c25K!  It really works!  Have fun, and don't give up!



liesel said:


> Hi everyone, I have never done a challenge before but I would love to join the loser team!  I have been working hard since January but haven't had much success.  I was put on thyroid medication 2 months ago had have had little success since then.  I definitely need some motivation to keep plugging away at this!


Welcome!  You'll get lots of support here!



debsters41 said:


> I don't honestly know if I am prepared.  Once upon a time I used to be able to lose weight by just cutting back.  After 35, that just wasn't happening.  I am tired of being this big, but I am just not sure if I will be able to have the discipline to go through with this.  But I sure as heck am going to try, and I couldn't be in better company


You'll find that the motivation here will help you be more disciplined, I promise.  Just don't be tempted to say "I didn't do well this week", and stop posting, then stop reading, and back away.  It's weird, but this board is one of my biggest keys to success!



cclovesdis said:


> I have been journaling my food and just finished planning out my exercise for the month. That took much longer than I expected. I assume that it'll be easier to plan in Oct. now that I know what I am doing.


Great job CC!



lisah0711 said:


> That's kind of a bummer!  We are having cool weather, too.  First a long, wet spring and now early fall -- what's next, old man winter?!?


BITE YOUR TONGUE!!!!!  Are you doing okay?  I know you are busy coaching, but take care of you, too!!!  Hoping your days got better!



50sjayne said:


> I'm in-- a maintainer.


Welcome back!



goldcupmom said:


> I'm ready to do it & motivated.  It's not that I don't know how, it's that I let life get in the way...don't we all????


AMEN!  


disneymom2one said:


> But at work, I just get very busy teaching, planning, grading.


What grade do you teach?  My Kinder kiddos keep an eye on my water bottle, just to be the one that realizes it's empty and get me another.  If you have older kids, could you find a responsible one, in each class if you have several, whose job it would be to fill one for you at the beginning of class?
That's something my daughter would love to do for her teachers.  



lovedvc said:


> Well half way through the summer challenge I went MIA.  After my vacation I just couldn't get back into it.  The weight I had gained during vacation is still with me, but only that weight I haven't added to it.


Glad you are back and ready to roll!



jbm02 said:


> Tonight is DD's birthday.  And I resisted the brownie cupcakes!!!


Happy birthday DD!!!  And I don't think I have EVER resisted brownies, so way to go! 



tggrrstarr said:


> And I am still 500 calories under budget for today!  Now I have to convince myself to go do some Yoga....


Be sure you get enough.  Going under is actually detrimental, especially for more than a day!



devonsmommy said:


> My name is Taryn and I live in PA.  I suppose my weight "issues" began truly in college.  I have an incredibly supportive hubby.  I belong to a local gym and have had a personal trainer.  Since I joined there I've lost close to 20 pounds.  I also just signed up for WW online.  I've been training with the Couch to 5K program and am starting Week 4.  I hope to one day run in a Disney Marathon!


ANOTHER TARYN!!!  WOW!  Sounds like you have all the tools in place!



lovedvc said:


> Can someone guide me in the direction of the quiz I have read about?   Thanks.


Find Lisa QOTD post, the link is in there!



grafxgirl said:


> We are leaving for NC tomorrow to watch ECU play some football and visit family, then off to Disney Tues-Sun, so there will definitely be a lot of walking, and I already have the water bottles chilling in the refrigerator for the car trip tomorrow!


Oh no, a pirate!  VT plays ECU in a few weeks, DH is going to the game in Blacksburg.  A WDW trip?   enjoy!



nettii said:


> So sorry but what is my user Cp?
> Thanks again and sorry for my ignorance
> nettii



No problem.  Look in the top left corner, and you will see the words User CP, under the title of the thread in the box.  Click it!



tigger813 said:


> Think I'm heading to bed shortly. I took about a 20 minute nap this afternoon.


I have decided naps are my friend!  



tiki23 said:


> Thanks for the link!  I really need to work on abs - I basically have none, lol.



Corinna once said her abs are jawbreakers covered in marshmallow.  ITA!


----------



## flipflopmom

Happy Birthday Rose!!!!!

I hope you have an amazing race today, and a great birthday!  You've accomplished so much since your last birthday, this is going to be your best year yet!  Have a wonderful day, friend!

I get so wordy w/ replies, I am posting my own little novels in a separate post!

Worst excuse not to run ever.  I've been so busy, my laundry got behind.  I have no clean running bras, and for me, that would be detrimental to my health!  Laundry is rolling, so I might run tonight, or just wait until tomorrow am!

Forgot to share about BFF's grandmother's family visititation.  We've been friends since the first day of Kindergarten.  We spent the night w/ each other at least 1x a month for our entire school years, in each other's weddings, our daughter's are BFF's, you get the picture.  We tailgate w/ her brother at VT games, host VT parties for the families, etc.  Our girls call each other's grandparents by their respective grandparent monikers.  Well, BFF's dad didn't know me.  It was hilarious.  At first, I thought he was really distraught over his mom's death, and I was really concerned.  After I walked away, BFF's mom told him I'd lost a lot of weight, and that it was me.  He came over and said I'd "hoodwinked him" and that "the Taryn he knew was big, and I was a fine looking broad."  I admit, I was slightly offended at first, but then he said "I wish your Daddy could see you.  He would be so proud of you, and I would love to hear what he had to say."  He is the first person, other than my mom, to say that about my experience, and totally made up for the... less than classy comments earlier.  Yes, I started crying, and hugged him, b/c he's been like a second daddy to me for a long time.

Yard sale went okay yesterday.  DH and Sophie went early, we sold about $120, so we're on a 2 week total of about $250, and gotten rid of stuff.  I have 5 tables of the girls' clothes.   I finally told people they could fill a grocery bag for $5, I just want them gone!

Heading over there early again this am, then I'll leave around lunch for cousin's memorial.  I might come home and work on school stuff afterwards, depends on how busy things are.  It's going to be a non-existent weekend for me, but luckily AK only has gym one night next week, hopefully I can get caught up.  I have 4 projects due for class next Monday.  

Didn't pack any dinner last night, MIL had no healthy choices. (BBQ, chips, chocolate cake.  See why Sophie gains weight there????)  Ate some BBQ, too much sugary sauce, and pork causes me to retain water.   Going to pack some food for this am now.  That is truly the key, never leave home w/o good choices with you, b/c you never know.  

HAVE A GREAT SATURDAY EVERYONE!!!!
Taryn


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> Pamela--be careful with the ladder! I hate getting the big ladder out. I hope all you east coast folks have a safe weekend.



It was fine..... and it appears that we got nothing but some light rain during the night.  But at least the gutters got their yearly cleaning!!



jenanderson said:


> I think after taking the quiz, I am more prepared.  I have been thinking about things all week long but I don't really have a plan laid out and that is a mistake.  Today when we are driving to the cabin, I am going to take my new journal and write my plan up.  I know that when I put in down on paper that I am more likely to follow through with things.
> 
> Over the last 2 weeks, I have gained back 5 pounds.  I am not going to dwell on it but it is a sign that I need to have a plan and stick to it.  I had thought my goal for this challenge would be about 7-10 pounds and now I am seeing that it needs to be 10-12 pounds.  I also need to focus on being prepared for what I will do when I reach my goal.  It is a lot of work to maintain and not become so relaxed that you gain the weight back.  I thought that I was okay with maintaining in the summer but I see that it did not work.  My plan is going to have to address what I will do when I reach my goal.
> Jen



You've probably already left, but I hope you have a GREAT weekend!  

I'm so pleased to hear that you are writing yourself a solid plan.  As you know, I am a HUGE advocate of plans!   But truly, they are so helpful.  I am guessing, one week from now, you will be feeling 100% better about all this.  The 5 pounds will come off quickly, you will be back on track and "in the zone".  

If you want to share any part of your plan next week, I would love to read it.



jenanderson said:


> Alright, dishes are done and 2 loads of laundry are done (still a few more to go).  I have cleaned the kitchen and will head to the bedrooms in a minute.  Lots to do today and it is going to be my exercise for the day.



That was my "exercise" for yesterday as well!  I literally cleaned for about 15 hours!!  I vacuumed, dusted, washed, scrubbed, organized, wiped, sorted, folded.... you name it!!  And sadly.... DD's bathroom took about 2 hours of that!  My entire downstairs is clean (although I never got to washing the kitchen floor or wiping down the cabinets.... that will be this morning) and the upstairs is good except for my bedroom and bathroom (always last on the list).  DD's nightmare of a room has been a week-long project and still isn't completely finished, but I will do the last of it next week.  

I must have jogged the stairs (upstairs bedroom, downstairs basement, upstairs playroom) 50 times yesterday...lugged the vacuum around, hefted loaded laundry baskets, squatted to wipe floors and baseboards, stretched to reach corner cobwebs, YOU NAME IT.  So I definitely got some stretching,  weight training, and cardio!!

I'll give the windows their fall washing after the hurricane weather has passed.  

Dining room is cleared out except for the table and chairs and is ready for its first coat of paint in 16.5 years!  Hopefully I can get it done this week.  Then onto the living room... and I'm ordering new carpeting.  Not exactly what  I wanted, since we have talked about hardwood flooring for years, but the carpets are DISGUSTING, and I can't come up with the $5k to replace them with hardwood.... so wall-to-wall it will be for now. At least it will be bright and clean!!  

woooah.... I really got off on a tangent there, didn't I?!



Dreamer24 said:


> QOTD - According to the quiz, I am prepared.  I believe I have a plan for exercise but still neded to come up with a plan for small steps to eating better.
> 
> For the healthy habits, I usually do a great job with water.  During the week, I get most of my water at work.  If I want something to eat (usually out of boredom), I HAVE to finish my cup first, not matter how much is in it. I also when I find myself needing a quick break, I finish my cup so that I have an excuse to get up and walk to the kitchen for more.  I always have water with me at all times.  In the morning, I have a late that I make at home with espresso, a cup of skim milk, and 2 table spoon of lite choc syrups and a 2 tablespoons of light whipped cream.  It's actually my only source of milk and honestly, this is my favorite thing of the day and can't imagine giving it up!  It is about 60 bad for me empty calories.  The rest of my day is water only.



You said the key word in your first paragraph.... *PLAN*.  You were also mentioning small steps.  If you have one particularly unhealthy habit... start with that one... (like soda or a daily stop at the vending machine).  Stick with it for a week or two and then add another step.... like more fruits and veggies.  But I suggest thinking this all out and writing up as a solid PLAN (complete with dates and such).

I hear you on the morning drink!  I too have concocted my own morning latte of sorts.... it is my one hold-out of artificial sweetener and empty calories.... but I really look forward to it!  I occasionally give it up in lieu of tea when trying to save calories.  Your "recipe" actually sounds healthier and yummier than mine.  But mine turns out to be just 1 point.... I think yours would be more like 4... oh well.



50sjayne said:


> I'm in-- a maintainer.



I've missed you and your kitty stories!  Glad you're back!



lovedvc said:


> Can someone guide me in the direction of the quiz I have read about?   Thanks.



Did you find it?  It was in a post from Lisa late Thursday night I believe.  


Well happy rainy Saturday morning everyone!  I awoke  early and was attempting to read, but decided to grab the laptop and try to catch up on things here.  

This dang rain better head out of here soon.  DD's swim team is holding a car wash today and I don't love the idea of spending today standing in the rain!    Plus, who wants their car washed in the rain??

Sorry I didn't get back on yesterday..... I hope no one thought I had a terrible ladder accident!  It was just a crazy busy cleaning day, as I rambled on about above.  After a full summer of just giving things a lick and a promise, it was time to pull out the big guns and start scrubbing!  Plus, like I said, I am doing some redecorating and things need to be CLEAN!    And I always feel much more motivated to clean in the Fall than I do in the Spring....to me, spring is for yard work and fall is for housework... and that fall "nesting instinct" really kicks in for me every year.  

I had a tiny gain this past week, but I'm not terribly surprised, after last weekend's pizza and cookie dough event.  Plus it is a bad hormonal time for me on the scale.  But maybe that will all result in a big loss for me for the first week of the BL  challenge!?

My Y fitness room is closed for this entire weekend for renovations....not sure I would have made it over there anyhow, since it is a holiday weekend, but it is a funny feeling knowing I can't head over, even if I want to.

Skipping my run this morning.... I don't mind running in the rain, but knowing I will be outside all day washing cars and supervising kids, I just wasn't mentally up for it.  Planning for 6 miles tomorrow though!!  

Well....I need to go have a healthy breakfast and pack up a healthy lunch for myself.  The car wash is being held at a BURGER KING and heaven knows I don't want to be heading in there for my lunch break!!

BTW..... I need to share my dinner plan.  I will write it up while I am having breakfast, but sharing it here will help.  DD is having a swimteam friend over after the car wash and the plan is take-out pizza and  homemade green salad for dinner.  Here is MY dinner plan....

entree size portion of green salad with 2 Tb. of Paul Newman's dsg - 1 pt.

homemade light pizza (made with flaxseed pita & lowfat cheese) - 3 pts

one serving of Baked Lay's (for a treat) - 2 pt.

dessert - Skinny Cow cone - 3 pt.


Last weekend's pizza derailed my weight loss for the entire week (even though I order it covered in veggies and with half portion of cheese).  And then I end up skimping on points all week to make up for it!  It just isn't worth it. 

It will be VERY hard to resist tonight..... I know that.  I will be tired and hungry.... which usually equals no willpower for me!  But having a plan in place will definitely make things easier.


I want to take a minute to say WELCOME to all of our new friends!  We are so glad to have you here with us!  This has become a GREAT group of friends for me and a TREMENDOUS support system!  You have come to a great place.  Truly, one of the friendliest spots here on the DIS.

Quick intro on me... I am a mid-40's mostly SAHM (do some sub teaching) to DD (15) and DS (12.5).... married for almost 19 years to a great guy.  

My weight has ALWAYS been an issue for me, but was totally out of control after the kids were born. I hit my all-time non-pregnant  adult high of 219 in late 2002 and decided to "stop the insanity"!  

Started WW in January of 2003 and lost a bit over 40 pounds by January 2004.  After a trip to WDW that month (and an 8 pound gain!), I lost my movitation and "fell off the wagon".  I ran along side the "wagon" and slowly lost ground for the next year or so.  I was back to 200 pounds by the summer of 2005.  I maintained at 200 until starting WW again on January 2, 2008.  Since then I have lost nearly 90 pounds.  I have reached my original goal weight and then my lowered goal weight and now am trying to reach my next goal weight and finally my last goal weight of 128 pounds.  

I have been bouncing around between about 131 and 137 for months and months now!!  It is frustrating, but I'm not discouraged.  I know that I am changing my habits for a lifetime!!  Every success and every failure is teaching me more and more about how to maintain a healthy weight for the REST OF MY LIFE!!  Sure, some people would look at how long this has taken me and get discouraged.  Most of my weight came off the first year.... 35 pounds of it within the first 4-5 months!  But this is a marathon, not a sprint!  

I started walking when I started this up again in 2008 and have continued to increase my exercise type/minutes etc. I even started running this past January.... something I NEVER thought I'd do!! I did take some time off this summer and decreased from my usual 5-6 days per week down to about 3-4 (mostly running), but now that school and swim season and robotics season are back in gear, I'm heading back to the gym and will resume my 5-6 day/week schedule of cardio and weight training.  Hoping to add something new like kickboxing or step aerobics.  


Well.... that wasn't very quick, was it!!??

Anyhow.... gotta get moving!  It seems silly to take a shower just to stand in the rain and wash cars, but that's what I'm off to do!!

TTYL.................P


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

The first week of a new challenge is one of the easiest to stay OP (on plan) and be successful.  The new habits we establish now can be the building blocks for our success in this challenge and for reaching our goal of good health.  

There are lots of ways to set yourself up for success.  Here are ten strategies for success:
1.  Start small
2.  Get it on paper
3.  Focus on everyday habits
4.  Always see your goal
5.  Be consistent
6.  Never stop learning
7.  Come back out of seclusion
8.  Allow for setbacks
9.  Trust your plan
10. Have fun!
These are from a sparkpeople article called "Top 10 Strategies for Success."  Here is a link if you are interested in reading more.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=518

Which leads me to the Question of the Day (QOTD).*Saturday QOTD:
Which strategy helps you reach your weight loss goals? 
* Starting & progressing slowly 
* Putting it on paper 
* Learning as much as possible 
* Utilizing plenty of social supports 
* Keeping things fun 
* Learning from my setbacks 
* All of the above (I always add this one )
*


I will be back shortly to answer the QOTD and post some replies.


----------



## ImprovGal

I got sidetracked by Earl last night and didn't get to PM my starting weight to LuvBaloo .  I'm trying this morning but when I try to put her username in the recipient field, "LuvBaloo" is not coming up in the list of names.

Any suggestions?


----------



## lisah0711

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ROSE (of ROSE&MIKE) TODAY!*  

Good luck on your race today, too.  Can't wait to hear all about it and the DIS meet!  



50sjayne said:


> I'm in-- a maintainer.



 Hi Susan!  Nice to see you!   



goldcupmom said:


> As of my scale this morning, I have 19.6 lbs to go to reach what I have set as my WW goal....my first goal that will get me lifetime.  My real goal is to get about 5 - 10 lbs below that.
> 
> I'm ready to do it & motivated.  It's not that I don't know how, it's that I let life get in the way...don't we all????



Sounds like you were able to maintain in spite of being sidetracked.  How exciting to be less than 20 pounds to your WW goal.  You can do it!  



disneymom2one said:


> QOTD:  I took the quiz and it said I'm prepared.  The one thing I need to do is figure out how to drink more water at work.  I just get so busy that I forget.  If I'm at home, my routine is to drink a glass of water every time I'm in the kitchen (all I drink is water - nothing else).  But at work, I just get very busy teaching, planning, grading.



Maybe drink a glass of water when you do something at work that you do repeatedly like your kitchen strategy?  You had a very successful summer so what you are doing seems to be working well for you now.   



lovedvc said:


> Well half way through the summer challenge I went MIA.  After my vacation I just couldn't get back into it.  The weight I had gained during vacation is still with me, but only that weight I haven't added to it.  I'm in again and would love to reach my goal during this challenge.  I may be having shoulder surgery sometime in November it all depends on how physical therapy goes.  I would like to have a good dent in my weight by then because after surgery boredom will set it and that's not good.



 lovedvc!  Nice to see you!  Sorry about the shoulder surgery.  



jbm02 said:


> HH:  water isn't a big issue for me.  I grew up on "Spring Ave" and yup, there were natural, clear springs right in our backyard.  My great-grandfather sold water long before it was fashionable.  I don't think I ever had soda til college!



Wow!  How wonderful to have a spring in your backyard!  Happy Birthday to your DD!  



carmiedog said:


> wondering why there is always an ad with doughnuts at the bottom of the BL thread





tggrrstarr said:


> QOTD - I'm Prepared!  It was great to see that confirmed on the quiz.  I am using lots of apps on my ipod to help me keep track of all my data.  Calorie counter, exercise tracker and even a water app to keep track of how much I drink.  My exercise plan is a 90 day program (I am 4 weeks in) that I am attempting to the best of my ability.  I plan to start it over after the first 90 days, hopefully the 2nd time around I will be better at it.  It is a dvd set (P90X) where each day is a different exercise - weights, yoga, stretching, cardio & kickboxing.  Each dvd is an hour long, and I am also walking every night.  I am up to 1 1/2 mile.  As I mentioned before, I hope to transition to C25K soon.



Sounds like you are doing great!   I've heard P90X is hard. You should have no problem starting C25K if you've been doing all that for a month.  How do you like P90X?  We always like to hear different viewpoints on the various exercise programs that are out there.



devonsmommy said:


> I have an incredibly supportive hubby.  I belong to a local gym and have had a personal trainer.  Since I joined there I've lost close to 20 pounds.  I also just signed up for WW online.  I've been training with the Couch to 5K program and am starting Week 4.  I hope to one day run in a Disney Marathon!



That great support will help you get to your goals.  There are quite a few of us who are doing the Princess half marathon this year, many for the first time.  

A couple of our participants are doing the DL half this week-end.  It will be fun to hear their race reports.  

BRB as I had to break up my replies so I didn't get in trouble with the smilie count police!


----------



## lisah0711

ImprovGal said:


> I got sidetracked by Earl last night and didn't get to PM my starting weight to LuvBaloo .  I'm trying this morning but when I try to put her username in the recipient field, "LuvBaloo" is not coming up in the list of names.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Sometimes that "recipient" drop down menu doesn't work for me.  You have her user name LuvBaloo correct.  Try sending it anyway.  If you want you can cc me and I will try forwarding it, too.  It might just be one of those weird, pesky computer problems.  Let me know if that doesn't work.

Hope that everything is okay in your neck of the woods with Earl!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I'm definitely all of the above! I'm definitely starting slow as I ate WAY TOO much last night! Today I need to save calories as we're going to the NE Revolution soccer game tonight and we'll probably eat at Five Guys for supper and have some ice cream!

Gotta go put laundry in the dryer and make some breakfast for everyone! I think I'll have my smoothie and protein drink. I'll eat a WW/LC meal for lunch. And drink lots of water early!!!!!


----------



## lisah0711

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I agree the older you get the harder it is.  Keep yourself honest and check in here often.  Even when I feel like I am falling off the wagon these boards help me to get back on.  You can do it and as you loose the weight it will motivate you to keep going.  Give yourself small goals to shoot for and reward yourself as you conquer them. (not with food of course).



ITA, Lindsay,  it is harder to get healthy as quickly as you would like as you get older.  Our metabolisms naturally slow down, dang it!  



lovedvc said:


> Can someone guide me in the direction of the quiz I have read about?   Thanks.



Here is the link http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38075322&postcount=201 -- it is about whether you are prepared for success.  Hope that you like it! I'm glad that you are back and ready to rock n' roll!  



nettii said:


> I would like to join the Biggest Loser 10, Im not sure how to pm luvaboo cant find her posts?
> Thanks Nettii



 nettii!  I see that lovedvc answered your question.  If you have any problems, just let us know and we will help.

Here is a link that explains what you should be doing for the beginning of the challenge http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38075187&postcount=200



grafxgirl said:


> Looks like I'm off to a great start for the healthy habits! I do exercise at least 20 minutes a day. Usually by running on the treadmill, walking around the neighborhood in the evenings with the kids, or playing soccer with the kids at practice.
> 
> We drink a lot of water in the house. We don't have a refrigerator that has a water dispenser on it so we keep one 2.5 gal water dispenser in the kitchen fridge and one in the basement fridge. My daughter has IBS and needs lots of water, so we turned it into a family thing this summer. One of my favorite things is to add a lemon slice to my glass of water. I even bought each one of us our own water bottles for travel instead of stopping off and buying sodas.
> 
> We are leaving for NC tomorrow to watch ECU play some football and visit family, then off to Disney Tues-Sun, so there will definitely be a lot of walking, and I already have the water bottles chilling in the refrigerator for the car trip tomorrow!



Have a great time on your Disney trip!



nettii said:


> So sorry but what is my user Cp?
> Thanks again and sorry for my ignorance
> nettii



User CP is in the top left hand corner of the page -- it stands for user profile or something like that.  You can use the drop down menu there to send a PM (Private Message).  You can also access the PM by clicking the link under your username on the top right hand corner of the page -- it's highlighted in yellow.



tigger813 said:


> Think I'm heading to bed shortly. I took about a 20 minute nap this afternoon. Was playing Disney SORRY with the girls when worked called at 4:11 to say someone wanted to come for a massage ASAP! So, I showered and got dressed. DH was already on his way home from work so I left right after he walked in the door. Luckily I hadn't fixed myself a drink yet!  She was very appreciative of me coming in for her on Friday of a long weekend. Being able to do that for my clients makes me feel appreciated!



That was nice of you, Tracey, and nice that your client was appreciative!   Enjoy the soccer game!    



liesel said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.  Even if I have a bad week, at least I know the exercise is good for me.  Sorry about that, I was actually offered diet pills by the doctor, but I have no desire to go that route.  I'd prefer a lifestyle change that I can live with.
> 
> My schedule is shifting next week due to kid activities starting, so right now I am working out a new fitness schedule with DH, who is always very supportive.



I think your way is much better, Lisa!  That support will help you to reach your goals!  



tiki23 said:


> Thanks for the link!  I really need to work on abs - I basically have none, lol.



Well, they are there but they are just hiding now.  



flipflopmom said:


> Forgot to share about BFF's grandmother's family visititation.  We've been friends since the first day of Kindergarten.  We spent the night w/ each other at least 1x a month for our entire school years, in each other's weddings, our daughter's are BFF's, you get the picture.  We tailgate w/ her brother at VT games, host VT parties for the families, etc.  Our girls call each other's grandparents by their respective grandparent monikers.  Well, BFF's dad didn't know me.  It was hilarious.  At first, I thought he was really distraught over his mom's death, and I was really concerned.  After I walked away, BFF's mom told him I'd lost a lot of weight, and that it was me.  He came over and said I'd "hoodwinked him" and that "the Taryn he knew was big, and I was a fine looking broad."  I admit, I was slightly offended at first, but then he said "I wish your Daddy could see you.  He would be so proud of you, and I would love to hear what he had to say."  He is the first person, other than my mom, to say that about my experience, and totally made up for the... less than classy comments earlier.  Yes, I started crying, and hugged him, b/c he's been like a second daddy to me for a long time.



Aww, great story, Taryn!    Know in your heart that your Daddy would be very proud of you, especially considering how much progress you made in such a sad year!  

And bless your heart for asking if I am okay when you are the one who has so much going on right now.    I survived the perfect storm that was the first week of school, bad work stuff, and wrapping up one challenge and starting another.  Lots of rest and putting things back together this week-end and keeping on track.  



pjlla said:


> I'm so pleased to hear that you are writing yourself a solid plan.  As you know, I am a HUGE advocate of plans!   But truly, they are so helpful.  I am guessing, one week from now, you will be feeling 100% better about all this.  The 5 pounds will come off quickly, you will be back on track and "in the zone".
> 
> If you want to share any part of your plan next week, I would love to read it.



For those of you who are new to our challenges, pjlla is famous for her detailed plans for success.  And she has the track record to show how well it worked for her!  



lisah0711 said:


> Which leads me to the Question of the Day (QOTD).*Saturday QOTD:
> Which strategy helps you reach your weight loss goals?
> * Starting & progressing slowly
> * Putting it on paper
> * Learning as much as possible
> * Utilizing plenty of social supports
> * Keeping things fun
> * Learning from my setbacks
> * All of the above (I always add this one )
> *



As usual, I have to go with "all of the above" -- that is another thing about us as a group, we can't ever pick just one!    I've found that I really need a variety of tools to keep me heading where I need to be.  That goes for plans, eating, exercise -- EVERYTHING!

*And speaking of doing things as a group, do you want to have a group goal for weight loss?* In the summer challenge our group lost over 400 pounds.  In the spring challenge it was more than a 1,000 pounds -- spring is a big group.  We ususally start with one goal and then keep bumping it up as we go.  So do you want a group goal?  I suggest that we choose 300 and move it up as needed.  Let us know what you think.

Have a great day all!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Good morning!  I am happy to report that I have lost an extra pound finally since yesterday!  Moving past my plateau at last. 
I am getting ready for C25k by doing the routine first by substituting the running with a very fast walk. It seems to have been the boost I needed. 

P90x is hard. I went into it knowing there would be many things I can't do. The first round of 90 days for me is getting my body into better shape & getting myself ready to do it even better the next round. I skip what I can't do or modify it. I make sure to do something else if I skip a move. The first week was very tough, but my main goal was to do what I could & make it through the entire disc. Even if it meant doing 15 sec of a 30 sec move. I found lunges to be much easier by the 4th week. Yoga was impossible for me week 1, so I did the. Stretch disc instead. After 3 weeks of stretch, I can now do some yoga.  As for time, I do rearrange the discs sometimes to fit my schedule better. So far I've mostly seen results in my flexibility and my legs & butt do seem much slimmer. 

Back soon for the QOTD!


----------



## NC_Tink

Only have a minute -- going out for a walk with DH. But want to take a moment to say a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


Rose !!


----------



## Dahly

Rose! Have a great day! 


Saturday off to a good start. Took the pup to the park and walked 1.5 miles, helped DS finish his laundry (he gets it in the wash and dryer himself, but doesn't like hanging up the shirts). 

Whoo-hoo for college football....we are happy in our house we finally get to watch some games.  FSU v Samford is on the TV right now...go NOLES!



Dahly


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday Rose!!!!


----------



## jbm02

Happy Birthday, Rose!!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!  :
> 
> Which leads me to the Question of the Day (QOTD).*Saturday QOTD:
> Which strategy helps you reach your weight loss goals?
> * Starting & progressing slowly
> * Putting it on paper
> * Learning as much as possible
> * Utilizing plenty of social supports
> * Keeping things fun
> * Learning from my setbacks
> * All of the above (I always add this one )
> *


If I had to choose one - putting it on paper (and then posting the paper where I'll see it for constant reminders when I'm about to slip!) Otherwise, I use all of them so it would be "all of the above" 



lisah0711 said:


> ITA, Lindsay,  it is harder to get healthy as quickly as you would like as you get older.  Our metabolisms naturally slow down, dang it!    And I think I have one of the slowest metabolisms here so you'll get plenty of sympathy from me! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *And speaking of doing things as a group, do you want to have a group goal for weight loss?* In the summer challenge our group lost over 400 pounds.  In the spring challenge it was more than a 1,000 pounds -- spring is a big group.  We ususally start with one goal and then keep bumping it up as we go.  So do you want a group goal?  I suggest that we choose 300 and move it up as needed.  Let us know what you think.
> 
> Have a great day all!



I like the idea of a group goal.  I just want to be able to contribute toward it, darn it!! 

Does anyone else get Fitness magazine?  Just got mine and they had some good ab exercises that I'm going to try and incorporate into our night-time routine (rather than mindlessly watching tv after 8PM...)  DD and I are going to do it together...

I'm off for a run in a few minutes, then DD is cheering a Pop Warner football game tonight (not sure how I feel about cheerleading yet...this is her first year).  But first I have to PM Shannon and Connie!!!

Have a great start to the Labor Day weekend everyone!!
Jude


----------



## nettii

Rose! Hope you have a great birthday!

Pjlla Love your story! It gives me hope! I lost 40lbs about 5 yrs ago and put it back on and added another 20lbs!
This time is differnt I am ready to make the changes to get to my goal and stay there! Thanks for the inspiration Pjlla and everyone else!
Nettii


----------



## NC_Tink

Okay, back from my walk, showered and getting stuff prepped for Pre-Labor Day cookout tomorrow. I'm in charge of desserts  Actually, I love baking but I tend to make things that aren't exactly "diet" friendly. Ah well - I'm going to enjoy my piece of fruit cobbler or chocolate pie (but NOT both) and then move on - - I'll just walk 5 miles tomorrow instead of the usual 4 

Which strategy helps you reach your weight loss goals? 
* Starting & progressing slowly 
* Putting it on paper 
* Learning as much as possible 
* Utilizing plenty of social supports 
* Keeping things fun 
* Learning from my setbacks 
* All of the above (I always add this one )

Strategy - you mean I'm supposed to have one of those?  Okay - I'll be serious - if I have to think of a strategy then "putting it on paper (computer)" is one strategy I use. Sparkpeople is my friend! I track my ultimate weight loss goal, my weekly exercise goals, my daily water intake goals, calorie counter, etc. all in there.  Also, my support system is undeniably one of the most important "tools" that I have. As I have said several times -- the inspiration that you all on BL provide is awesome! Doing this with other's that are struggling to lose weight is so helpful. Plus there's a little bit of a competitor in me and I must admit  - I like it when I make the top 10 loser board (which I don't do very often - but I do like it when it happens ) So, I guess that keeps things fun for me!

Off to do some more baking! Have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## alisaheather

Originally Posted by lisah0711  
Which leads me to the Question of the Day (QOTD).Saturday QOTD:
Which strategy helps you reach your weight loss goals? 
* Starting & progressing slowly 
* Putting it on paper 
* Learning as much as possible 
* Utilizing plenty of social supports 
* Keeping things fun 
* Learning from my setbacks 
* All of the above (I always add this one )

Good Afternoon Everybody!  Just getting my second wind for the day.  Went to an early am Zumba class and crashed about noon.  Need to get to sleep earlier at night I guess. 
Good luck to everyone this week.  The QOTD?  Should be all of the above, and with your help, I hope to work all of them into the plan.  The first thing for me is to write it all down.  and to be honest about every little bit that goes in the mouth


----------



## cherry-pops

lisah0711 said:


> *Saturday QOTD:
> Which strategy helps you reach your weight loss goals?
> * Starting & progressing slowly
> * Putting it on paper
> * Learning as much as possible
> * Utilizing plenty of social supports
> * Keeping things fun
> * Learning from my setbacks
> * All of the above (I always add this one )
> *


 Definitely an 'all of the above' on this one! I'm trying really hard to write it all down, it makes it all real and it feels achievable now. I'm so happy to have this group as a support as well, I've never had that.



tggrrstarr said:


> I am getting ready for C25k by doing the routine first by substituting the running with a very fast walk. It seems to have been the boost I needed.


 That's a great idea! I'm going to start the C25K as well, so I know it can be modified to suit me if I struggle with the start.


----------



## goldcupmom

QOTD - I'm definitely for 'all of the above'.  But the one thing I lack is the 'social support'.  DH isn't any, kids aren't and I still, after living in NM almost 10 yrs have no friends to speak of.  Sad, but true.  But, I have my 3 dogs!

Walked to grocery to buy ribs (b1g2), baked 3 coffee cakes with old bananas, got all the ribs cooking, ran to 2 more stores for soda & water, cleaned sand off drive, laundry, did SR(only 1 survey for me today ) and working on the 4th load of laundry.  Chopped & cooked down leftover pork roast & made everyone BBQ sandwiches for lunch...I had a leftover grilled chicken onion burger (Costco - 3 pts!) and potatoes.  Then munched on celery.

Going to casino tonight where I'm sure to drink LOTS of water.  Hoping for a good night.  Last Friday DH won $230+ on 1 slot and about 20 seconds later, I won the exact same amount on an identical machine one over from him.  I need some good!

Have a great tomorrow!!  Keep moving and working to get healthy!!


----------



## Cupcaker

Last night I went for a run and came back with the worse allergies I have ever had in my life.  At least I think they were allergies.  It was definitely hard waking up in the morning and going for a run again, but yet again Im still feeling horrible.  At least its a three day weekend so I can get more rest.



lisah0711 said:


> Which leads me to the Question of the Day (QOTD).*Saturday QOTD:
> Which strategy helps you reach your weight loss goals?
> * Starting & progressing slowly
> * Putting it on paper
> * Learning as much as possible
> * Utilizing plenty of social supports
> * Keeping things fun
> * Learning from my setbacks
> * All of the above (I always add this one )
> *



Im definitely all of the above.  I think what helps me the most is keeping things fun.  If theyre not fun, I dont want to do it because it then feels like a chore.  I think I finally decided on my exercise plan.  I am going to alternate days with the 100pushups and the 200situps plans.  On top of that I will be alternating with the elliptical, hiking, and runing.

  Happy Birthday Rose. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## tiki23

> Saturday QOTD:
> Which strategy helps you reach your weight loss goals?
> * Starting & progressing slowly
> * Putting it on paper
> * Learning as much as possible
> * Utilizing plenty of social supports
> * Keeping things fun
> * Learning from my setbacks
> * All of the above (I always add this one )



Of the list, learning from my setbacks has been a big one, but what has helped me more than anything is to set goals.  Goals for pounds lost, sure, but for me to get to those goals it was all about hitting personal bests during my exercise plan.  (Which, btw, is MUCH easier for me to stick to than a meal plan.  I'll exercise til the cows come home - but man, I love to eat!  )

This was my 1st Biggest Loser Challenge, here on the WISH board and at my gym.  I ended up #2 here on the Summer BLC and somewhere in the top 25 at the gym - I haven't had the nerve to go in and check yet; I lost 25 lbs but I know the winner lost *93 lbs* in 90 days!   Crazy!

I learned alot about myself though - and know I have a lot _more_ to learn about overcoming food cravings and impulse eating.  Right now I'm terrified of the time when I'll have to try and _maintain _the weight loss.


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> GWhich leads me to the Question of the Day (QOTD).*Saturday QOTD:
> Which strategy helps you reach your weight loss goals?
> * Starting & progressing slowly
> * Putting it on paper
> * Learning as much as possible
> * Utilizing plenty of social supports
> * Keeping things fun
> * Learning from my setbacks
> * All of the above (I always add this one )
> *



Slowly doesn't work for me.  I'm kinda all or nothing, big loss or maintain.  My body rolls that way.  Putting it on paper, works when I do it!  Learning is big, I am forever researching something.  Social Supports are my key, mainly, this challenge.  Actually, only this challenge.  Fun?  Been so long since I've had it, don't know what it is.  I do learn from my setbacks, if I don't let them get me down!

Long day.  Memorial service was.... odd and sad.  Cousin's daughter had a slideshow of pictures made, and they played that in the middle and the song "If I could dance with my father again."  I'd already been sad about my b'day tomorrow, and that just had me really lose it.  I felt bad for being so upset, but I think most everyone understood.  It was nice to see my cousins that I only see, well, at the funeral home now.  My cousin was instrumental in bringing a big beach music festival to our small town that has become an annual tradition for almost 30 years, so at the end they handed out papers and asked the attendees to sing "I love beach music."  I guess Wayne would have liked it.    It was just.... odd to me.  

Anyway, we're around $350 for the yard sale.  I ate things I shouldn't for dinner, maybe more than I should (chex mix, hot dog) when I went back to the yard sale after the service.  Was it emotional eating?  Probably.  I really hope that I can get through this month without too much emotional eating.  

Have a great night, I might check in the am.  
Taryn


----------



## lovedvc

Just wanted to see if I am the only crazy one.  Does anyone else's life timeline go in pounds?  For instance....
Graduated HS at 185....Met my husband 142.....After knee surgery 164....Day I was married 162.....Vegas 1997 142.....pregnant with first DS 145....9 months pregnant 215....Came home from hospital 196.....Pregnant with 2nd DS 156......9 months pregnant 228......Parents 50th anniversary party 191....7 months later 139....10 day cruise with hubby 142.....Up and down for 3 years now weigh 160...These are my weights over the last 20 years.  Talk about yo-yo.

It is amazing that I can remember these numbers but also crazy that this is how I measure my life.  I can also tell you what size I was wearing during these times.  I don't know how to stop thinking like this, I wish I could.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

This is going to be a very quick post. I am spending the weekend in Boston with my BFF. We have free Internet and it has come in handy.

QOTD: Definitely "All of the Above."




 Rose! Hope you had a great race and a great b-day!


CC


----------



## dvccruiser76

Wow I feel like I'm late for the party. I PM'd to join late in August and PM'd my starting weight and goal on Friday, but I didn't read the whole thread until today.

Man you guys have been busy 

So let's see, my name is Sue, so feel free to add it next to my user name. 

I'm 31, married to my DH for 4 years this coming Thursday and we have a DS who turned 14 months yesterday. He's the greatest thing since sliced bread, but he's becoming somewhat attached to my hip lately. 

My husband and I are both accountants (boring I know ) We live north of Boston and are both trying to lose weight. It's amazing how different we look from our wedding photos in only 4 years. I don't have much to lose, but I've been carrying around an extra 10-15 pounds for over two years now. 

If only I was still nursing, I swear I could eat anything and everything back then and didn't gain a pound. Anyway the nursing part is over, but the eating and being merry didn't stop at exactly the same time. 

My biggest problem is water. Most of the time I hate it. Strange I know  I love OJ like most people love coffee in the morning, so I count that as one water. The rest of the day I try to drink Crystal Light, but I usually only drink about 3 to 4 glasses of liquid a day, so hopefully if I think about it enough it'll help me in reaching my goal. 

Another problem is that I always feel like I could take a nap. Since I had my son I don't think I've had a full nights sleep. Maybe if I went to bed at 7 when he did I'd feel better, but he still wakes up 2 or 3 times a night. So therein lies my excuse not to exercise. Hopefully this challenge will help to change that.

*tigger813* - Go Sox and DVC. I'm there with you. 

I'm so happy that I happened upon this link and can't wait to take the journey with everyone. 

Best of luck to everyone


----------



## tigger813

dvccruiser76 said:


> Wow I feel like I'm late for the party. I PM'd to join late in August and PM'd my starting weight and goal on Friday, but I didn't read the whole thread until today.
> 
> Man you guys have been busy
> 
> So let's see, my name is Sue, so feel free to add it next to my user name.
> 
> I'm 31, married to my DH for 4 years this coming Thursday and we have a DS who turned 14 months yesterday. He's the greatest thing since sliced bread, but he's becoming somewhat attached to my hip lately.
> 
> My husband and I are both accountants (boring I know ) We live north of Boston and are both trying to lose weight. It's amazing how different we look from our wedding photos in only 4 years. I don't have much to lose, but I've been carrying around an extra 10-15 pounds for over two years now.
> 
> If only I was still nursing, I swear I could eat anything and everything back then and didn't gain a pound. Anyway the nursing part is over, but the eating and being merry didn't stop at exactly the same time.
> 
> My biggest problem is water. Most of the time I hate it. Strange I know  I love OJ like most people love coffee in the morning, so I count that as one water. The rest of the day I try to drink Crystal Light, but I usually only drink about 3 to 4 glasses of liquid a day, so hopefully if I think about it enough it'll help me in reaching my goal.
> 
> Another problem is that I always feel like I could take a nap. Since I had my son I don't think I've had a full nights sleep. Maybe if I went to bed at 7 when he did I'd feel better, but he still wakes up 2 or 3 times a night. So therein lies my excuse not to exercise. Hopefully this challenge will help to change that.
> 
> *tigger813* - Go Sox and DVC. I'm there with you.
> 
> I'm so happy that I happened upon this link and can't wait to take the journey with everyone.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone



Where are you? We're in Littleton!!!

Just got back from the soccer game! It was awesome! And the Revolution  won 3-1! The shirts we got were great! Had to stand in line for them for about 30 minutes. 

Had 5Guys Burger and Fries for supper and then the 4 of us shared a chocolate fondue at Baskin Robbins! We also had a margarita and then shared some fried dough and popcorn. DD2 tried some rainbow sherbet and loved it so I will have to buy some tomorrow! She's off to a b'day party after church so I will take DD1 to get her new shoes for school. DD2 will go Wednesday while DD1 is in school! 

Well, seeing as my shorts were all tight that's the kick in the butt I need to get me going. Definitely doing 1-2 workouts tomorrow. And drinking lots of water. Main meal at lunch time and then a smoothie for supper.

Tired and a little hot so I'm headed to bed shortly!

Gillette Stadium is BEAUTIFUL! Can't wait to go back again!


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> Which leads me to the Question of the Day (QOTD).*Saturday QOTD:
> Which strategy helps you reach your weight loss goals?
> * Starting & progressing slowly
> * Putting it on paper
> * Learning as much as possible
> * Utilizing plenty of social supports
> * Keeping things fun
> * Learning from my setbacks
> * All of the above (I always add this one )
> *
> 
> 
> I will be back shortly to answer the QOTD and post some replies.



Well... my first instinct was to say "Putting it on paper" because that is a HUGE part of my success.... but I also need to add "Learning as much as possible" and "Utilizing plenty of social supports".  

The social supports are obviously you guys and the entire WISH board!  Wish I had more support IRL, but at least I have you all!!

The learning part comes from all of the reading I continue to do to try to learn more and more about how to lose weight, keep it off, and be HEALTHIER!!  I don't agree with all of the "diet plans" and such, but I think there is something to be learned from every "diet" book.  I just got through reading "Low-Fat Living", next up is "Perfect Weight America" and "The Ultimate Weight Solution" (all from the Goodwill, cause I'm cheap!).  I also get the Nutrition Action Newsletter (highly recommend this to EVERYONE) and Weight Watchers Magazine.  I tried reading "Marathoning for Dummies" a few months ago, but couldn't really get into it, so I returned it.   And I read articles on the web occasionally.  



lisah0711 said:


> For those of you who are new to our challenges, pjlla is famous for her detailed plans for success.  And she has the track record to show how well it worked for her!



Thanks for the nod!!



nettii said:


> Pjlla Love your story! It gives me hope! I lost 40lbs about 5 yrs ago and put it back on and added another 20lbs!
> This time is differnt I am ready to make the changes to get to my goal and stay there! Thanks for the inspiration Pjlla and everyone else!
> Nettii



Thanks!!



tiki23 said:


> This was my 1st Biggest Loser Challenge, here on the WISH board and at my gym.  I ended up #2 here on the Summer BLC and somewhere in the top 25 at the gym - I haven't had the nerve to go in and check yet; I lost 25 lbs but I know the winner lost *93 lbs* in 90 days!   Crazy!



Nice job on 2nd place!  My guess would be that the person who lost 93 pounds in 90 days would be a very overweight MALE!! 




flipflopmom said:


> I'd already been sad about my b'day tomorrow, and that just had me really lose it.  I felt bad for being so upset, but I think most everyone understood.
> 
> Was it emotional eating?  Probably.  I really hope that I can get through this month without too much emotional eating.  Taryn



BIG  to you.  



lovedvc said:


> Just wanted to see if I am the only crazy one.  Does anyone else's life timeline go in pounds?  For instance....
> Graduated HS at 185....Met my husband 142.....After knee surgery 164....Day I was married 162.....Vegas 1997 142.....pregnant with first DS 145....9 months pregnant 215....Came home from hospital 196.....Pregnant with 2nd DS 156......9 months pregnant 228......Parents 50th anniversary party 191....7 months later 139....10 day cruise with hubby 142.....Up and down for 3 years now weigh 160...These are my weights over the last 20 years.  Talk about yo-yo.



I'm with you on this!  I could probably tell you, within 5 pounds, what I weighed at every major intersection of my life!

Well... happy SUNDAY morning everyone!  I hope everyone has a beautiful sunny morning to wake up to!  We are skipping church today because DD had a friend sleep over last night.

DD's swim team car wash yesterday was a big success, but I was EXHAUSTED by the end of it. I had NO shortage of exercise... dragging hoses, squatting to wash rims, reaching to wash roofs, filling and dragging buckets.  I really jumped in and helped the kids with the washing.  Many of the parents that stayed just sat in the shade and watched, but that is SO not me.  I was soaked and dirty and sweaty by the end of the day, but it was fun.  We raised over $500, so I call it a success!

My eating was good. As I was dashing around trying to pack my lunch, I realized I didn't really have anything handy to pack. I ended up eating a Fiberone bar and a BK salad (no meat) for lunch.  The BK choices are DREADFUL!  No wonder we never go there!  The NI on the wall listed the *grilled* chicken sandwich having something crazy like 17 grams of fat!!  I bought the garden salad and a diet coke (I needed the caffeine!) and lived with the hunger pangs for the rest of the day.  I stuck with  my plan for dinner (homemade pizza on a pita pocket, salad), but discovered I was out of Skinny Cow cones and indulged in some "real" ice cream.  But I kept my portion small... no regrets. 

Not sure what today will bring.  DS is playing with a friend at 1pm.  Not sure how long DD's friend is staying, but we will probably meet her parents half way to bring her home, since she lives about 45 minutes away.  I think I will get the dining room ready for paint today!  I'm excited about the change.  And the HOT TUB is filled with fresh water and ready for the cooler fall temps... maybe this morning I'll have my coffee out there!  

Well... DS is awake and waiting for his turn on the family computer.  And I think DD and her friend are awake, so I need to lay out breakfast!  TTYL..........P


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Happy Birthday Taryn!!!!!*

I'll be thinking about you today!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thanks so much for the birthday wishes everyone!

Our race time was 2:24:55. I'm still processing a few things in my brain, so I'll type up a race report later.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## lisah0711

*Happy Birthday, Taryn!* (flipflopmom)

I hope that you have a wonderful day with your family!  



tggrrstarr said:


> I am getting ready for C25k by doing the routine first by substituting the running with a very fast walk. It seems to have been the boost I needed.
> 
> P90x is hard. I went into it knowing there would be many things I can't do. The first round of 90 days for me is getting my body into better shape & getting myself ready to do it even better the next round. I skip what I can't do or modify it. I make sure to do something else if I skip a move. The first week was very tough, but my main goal was to do what I could & make it through the entire disc. Even if it meant doing 15 sec of a 30 sec move. I found lunges to be much easier by the 4th week. Yoga was impossible for me week 1, so I did the. Stretch disc instead. After 3 weeks of stretch, I can now do some yoga.  As for time, I do rearrange the discs sometimes to fit my schedule better. So far I've mostly seen results in my flexibility and my legs & butt do seem much slimmer.



I've heard P90X is hard so if you can do part of that I don't think you'll have much trouble with C25K.  I think it's great that you are not afraid to modify things for what is best for you.  When I started C25K at age 49, with no running experience in my life ever, I found that those first runs (each day) were hardest -- the ones where I wondered what the heck I was doing.  But as I got in the cycle by the time it was over I felt like I could keep on going.  Running is a totally different experience for me than anything I've ever done before.  Good luck to you on your program!  



jbm02 said:


> I like the idea of a group goal.  I just want to be able to contribute toward it, darn it!!



Well, of course, you will be contributing to it!  



NC_Tink said:


> Okay, back from my walk, showered and getting stuff prepped for Pre-Labor Day cookout tomorrow. I'm in charge of desserts  Actually, I love baking but I tend to make things that aren't exactly "diet" friendly. Ah well - I'm going to enjoy my piece of fruit cobbler or chocolate pie (but NOT both) and then move on - - I'll just walk 5 miles tomorrow instead of the usual 4



Sounds like a great plan to me!  



alisaheather said:


> .  The QOTD?  Should be all of the above, and with your help, I hope to work all of them into the plan.  The first thing for me is to write it all down.  *and to be honest about every little bit that goes in the mouth*



 That is a biggie!



cherry-pops said:


> Definitely an 'all of the above' on this one! I'm trying really hard to write it all down, it makes it all real and it feels achievable now. I'm so happy to have this group as a support as well, I've never had that.
> 
> That's a great idea! I'm going to start the C25K as well, so I know it can be modified to suit me if I struggle with the start.



Good luck on the C25K!    There is a big thread on the WISH boards all about by people who are at all different stages.



goldcupmom said:


> QOTD - I'm definitely for 'all of the above'.  But the one thing I lack is the 'social support'.  DH isn't any, kids aren't and I still, after living in NM almost 10 yrs have no friends to speak of.  Sad, but true.  But, I have my 3 dogs!



Well, you've come to the right place for support.  Hope you and DH hit it big at the casino!  



Cupcaker said:


> Last night I went for a run and came back with the worse allergies I have ever had in my life.  At least I think they were allergies.  It was definitely hard waking up in the morning and going for a run again, but yet again Im still feeling horrible.  At least its a three day weekend so I can get more rest.



Hope that you are feeling better soon!  



tiki23 said:


> Of the list, learning from my setbacks has been a big one, but what has helped me more than anything is to set goals.  Goals for pounds lost, sure, but for me to get to those goals it was all about hitting personal bests during my exercise plan.  (Which, btw, is MUCH easier for me to stick to than a meal plan.  I'll exercise til the cows come home - but man, I love to eat!  )
> 
> This was my 1st Biggest Loser Challenge, here on the WISH board and at my gym.  I ended up #2 here on the Summer BLC and somewhere in the top 25 at the gym - I haven't had the nerve to go in and check yet; I lost 25 lbs but I know the winner lost *93 lbs* in 90 days!   Crazy!
> 
> I learned alot about myself though - and know I have a lot _more_ to learn about overcoming food cravings and impulse eating.  Right now I'm terrified of the time when I'll have to try and _maintain _the weight loss.



Great job on the challenges!    And don't worry about when you get to maintainance -- there is help here for that, too.  



flipflopmom said:


> Have a great night, I might check in the am.



I hope that you check in today so you can see all your birthday greetings!



lovedvc said:


> It is amazing that I can remember these numbers but also crazy that this is how I measure my life.  I can also tell you what size I was wearing during these times.  I don't know how to stop thinking like this, I wish I could.



Well, you know it happened, and you are getting close to your goal.  So it's behind you and now that phase of your life is over.  I hope that instead of comparing your present self negatively to your past selves, that you will appreciate who you were at all those milestones -- bride, mother -- and not dwell on the numbers so much.  They are just numbers, not who you are or were.  



cclovesdis said:


> This is going to be a very quick post. I am spending the weekend in Boston with my BFF. We have free Internet and it has come in handy.
> 
> QOTD: Definitely "All of the Above."



Have a great time in Baw-stawn, CC!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> I'm 31, married to my DH for 4 years this coming Thursday and we have a DS who turned 14 months yesterday. He's the greatest thing since sliced bread, but he's becoming somewhat attached to my hip lately.



Glad that you are here!    Enjoy that time with your guy on your hip because in lightning speed, he will be a big guy who doesn't have the time of day for you unless he wants something!   

DH and I will be celebrating our anniversary on Saturday.  September brides rock!  



tigger813 said:


> Where are you? We're in Littleton!!!



Sounds like someone else lives close to you and speaking of that, tell Redwalker that we hope that she will be joining us!  



pjlla said:


> but discovered I was out of Skinny Cow cones and indulged in some "real" ice cream.  But I kept my portion small... no regrets.



Did one of your family members fix your bowl to return the favor or did you have to do it yourself? 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Happy Birthday Taryn!!!!!*
> 
> I'll be thinking about you today!



Well, hello birthday girl!  What is this?  How was your race?  How was the DIS meet?  Did you and jennz wear your Daisy Dukes?  Inquiring minds want to know!  

BRB with the QOTD.


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks so much for the birthday wishes everyone!
> 
> Our race time was 2:24:55. I'm still processing a few things in my brain, so I'll type up a race report later.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.



Great time, Rose!    I see now that you were typing while I was doing my replies.  I do remember now that you like to have some time to reflect before you do your race reports.  So take your time and rest up today!    I will exercise patience . . .


----------



## NC_Tink

Taryn!! (flipflopmom)


----------



## Dreamer24

Pjilla, 4 points? Oh wow!  I guess its good I dont do WW.  Would you mind sharing your drink recipe?  Just in case I ever want a change!

Rose, great job wih the race time!

Yesterday was a terrible day for me with eating.  Only a 3 mile walk in the morning and then my niece and nephews 5th birthday party and a Phillies game.  We were in a suite so there was a buffet and for those of you in the philly area, chickies and petes crab fries.  Today will be better!

Does anyone have advice for good sneakers?  I need a new pair of work out shoes.  I have everyday sneakers but I dont wear those to work out.  I have a pair of aasics that are really worn out and I never loved them so I want to try something new.  I do the elliptical and walk on a regular basis and would like to start the C25k but will only have 2 days a week for it.  So I will need shoes good for those three activities.  Around $100 or less would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Dreamer24 said:


> Pjilla, 4 points? Oh wow!  I guess its good I dont do WW.  Would you mind sharing your drink recipe?  Just in case I ever want a change!
> 
> Rose, great job wih the race time!
> 
> Yesterday was a terrible day for me with eating.  Only a 3 mile walk in the morning and then my niece and nephews 5th birthday party and a Phillies game.  We were in a suite so there was a buffet and for those of you in the philly area, chickies and petes crab fries.  Today will be better!
> 
> Does anyone have advice for good sneakers?  I need a new pair of work out shoes.  I have everyday sneakers but I dont wear those to work out.  I have a pair of aasics that are really worn out and I never loved them so I want to try something new.  I do the elliptical and walk on a regular basis and would like to start the C25k but will only have 2 days a week for it.  So I will need shoes good for those three activities.  Around $100 or less would be great.  Thanks!



Thanks! Everybody has food days like that sometimes. Yesterday I went to a dismeet and consumed a lot of cheese! And I had some cake. Just jump back on the wagon today.

As for the shoes, if you are seriously considering c25k, I suggest going to a running store and getting fitted. Start by asking people you know for a recommendation to a running store. My first pair of shoes this spring, I bought from one of the running stores in town and they were awful. Long story, anyhow we ended up trying a different store in July. Ideally they should be looking at how you run either on a treadmill or outside. Take your old shoes with you as well. I wear brooks with an insert--I paid around a 100 for the shoes, and 30 or so for the insert. DH wears asics and paid around 140. Good shoes will last 300 to 400 miles, so it's a good investment. You should be able to find something that will work for a 100. Ultimately you should love your shoes. Our store has a policy, that if they don't fit or you have any problems you can return them for new shoes or a refund. And fwiw, I was very nervous to go into a running store, even when I was starting to put on some decent miles.  If for some reason you don't feel comfortable in the store, find a new store. Running shoes are waaaaay too important to not make sure you have the right ones! Good luck! I love getting new shoes!


----------



## tiki23

pjlla said:


> Nice job on 2nd place!  My guess would be that the person who lost 93 pounds in 90 days would be a very overweight MALE!!



Yup!  He just turned 20 - so hopefully he'll keep working on being healthy for the rest of his life.


----------



## lisah0711

Well, my first attempt at QOTD went "poof" when the boards went down this morning so I will try again . . . 

We've been talking about where we are and where we want to be in this challenge.  So I think it is time to shift gears a bit and think about what we already have now.  So I will share a little article from sparkpeople.com on the subject.

*Taking inventory of your gifts and blessings*

Should you find yourself at a loss, wondering what life is all about and what your purpose is, be thankful. There are those who didn't live long enough to get the opportunity to wonder. - Unknown 

You'll probably spend some time this weekend thinking about the good things in your life and your loved ones. Before you do that, take a moment to just consider how lucky you are to be here in the first place. In the 21st century, we can experience more in a month than most people throughout history did in a lifetime. Instead of appreciating that fact, we usually just end up wanting to do and have more. *We look at what's wrong rather than what's right.* This is a perfect time to take a look at your life and priorities again. Can you make some extra time every day to just enjoy the moment and your loved ones? You've been given the gift of a lifetime of moments. Accept the gift and prove yourself worthy. 

*Sunday QOTD:  Share with us one thing that you are grateful for today? It can be big or small.  Just think about how blessed you are and share with us.  *


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks so much for the birthday wishes everyone!
> 
> Our race time was 2:24:55. I'm still processing a few things in my brain, so I'll type up a race report later.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.



Nice job on the race!  Can't wait to hear more about it!  Hope your bday was a happy one!



lisah0711 said:


> Did one of your family members fix your bowl to return the favor or did you have to do it yourself?



So you remember my ice cream WHINE of a while ago??!!   Nope... did all the scooping and hot fudge drizzling myself... and yes, I ended up licking the hot fudge spoon.... MMMMM!  But my family has NO IDEA about  REAL portion control. DH thinks that the big "Gusto" bowls we have (for soup and stew and such) should be ice cream bowls!!   When I serve it, I use my tiny fruit bowls... holds just the right amount (IMHO  ).  DD had a friend over, which was why we splurged with the hot fudge.  And I served the ice cream last night in "fancy" glasses.... looked nicer and made it look like more ice cream!!



Dreamer24 said:


> Pjilla, 4 points? Oh wow!  I guess its good I dont do WW.  Would you mind sharing your drink recipe?  Just in case I ever want a change!
> 
> Does anyone have advice for good sneakers?  I need a new pair of work out shoes.  I have everyday sneakers but I dont wear those to work out.  I have a pair of aasics that are really worn out and I never loved them so I want to try something new.  I do the elliptical and walk on a regular basis and would like to start the C25k but will only have 2 days a week for it.  So I will need shoes good for those three activities.  Around $100 or less would be great.  Thanks!



Well.... it's not so much a "recipe" as a "concoction"...  One heaping TB of General Foods International Coffee "Suisse Mocha"... one heaping TB of GFIC "French Vanilla Cafe" (both sugar free and caffeine free), heaping 1/2 tsp. of instant decaf coffee, and two BIG heaping TB of Benefiber.  THe fiber, in addition to keeping my system moving smoothly.. rolleyes1), helps keep the points low on WW (the higher the fiber count, the lower the points).  

About the shoes.... you probably need different shoes for walking/elliptical than running.  Your foot hits the ground much differently on those activities and athletic shoes are usually designed for each specific activity.

I think you could get away with a standard "box store" type of shoe for the walking/elliptical... New Balance or something like that.  But, as mentioned, you will need a good "running" shoe for the running.  Personally, I wouldn't invest a lot of money until I was sure that this was something I was going to enjoy and keep up with.  But I have pretty easy-to-fit feet without any problems/pains, so I don't require a fancy shoe or anything.  I have discovered I can do just fine with Aasics or Rykas and have had great luck finding them at discount locations.  But as I mentioned, my feet aren't particular and I am not running any great distances... yet.  



tiki23 said:


> Yup!  He just turned 20 - so hopefully he'll keep working on being healthy for the rest of his life.



So overweight, male, AND young~!!  The trifecta for quick weight loss!



lisah0711 said:


> Well, my first attempt at QOTD went "poof" when the boards went down this morning so I will try again . . .
> 
> We've been talking about where we are and where we want to be in this challenge.  So I think it is time to shift gears a bit and think about what we already have now.  So I will share a little article from sparkpeople.com on the subject.
> 
> *Taking inventory of your gifts and blessings*
> 
> Should you find yourself at a loss, wondering what life is all about and what your purpose is, be thankful. There are those who didn't live long enough to get the opportunity to wonder. - Unknown
> 
> You'll probably spend some time this weekend thinking about the good things in your life and your loved ones. Before you do that, take a moment to just consider how lucky you are to be here in the first place. In the 21st century, we can experience more in a month than most people throughout history did in a lifetime. Instead of appreciating that fact, we usually just end up wanting to do and have more. *We look at what's wrong rather than what's right.* This is a perfect time to take a look at your life and priorities again. Can you make some extra time every day to just enjoy the moment and your loved ones? You've been given the gift of a lifetime of moments. Accept the gift and prove yourself worthy.
> 
> *Sunday QOTD:  Share with us one thing that you are grateful for today? It can be big or small.  Just think about how blessed you are and share with us.  *



Was this morning's church sermon about gifts?  Our sermons for the last several weeks have been about the gifts of the spirit.  It REALLY gets you thinking about how lucky/blessed you are.

Easy quick answer... I am grateful for my health and the health of my family.  Both kids... healthy and strong and smart.  DH reasonably healthy, given he has a chronic neurological disease.  Both parents... healthy and active and heading onto 70 and 75 y/o.  MIL, healthy, active, busy at almost 86!!  I am truly blessed........................P


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone.  


Happy Birthday Rose and Taryn

It has been a pretty quiet weekend.  Dh and ds1 just brought our barbque over ds's gf's house.   They are having a party with their friends and her family's grill is broken.  They also cut down a couple of dead trees for her family (her mom is a single mom who has had some problems in the past year).

I had lunch the other day with 5 women that I have taught with.  4 of them are retired and the other one is still working with me.  We talked for several hours.  It gave me such a warm feeling to sit and talk to these women I have know almost all of my adult life.  They have all been so influential to my career and life.  We have been together through births, deaths, strikes and good times.  I left me with a great feeling. 

Which leads to today's QOTD. I was surprised to read this one as it has been on my mind all weekend.  

I am greatful for the love and support that these women have given me the time I have been teaching.

I am greatful for the great relationships we have with our sons.  Ds1 has been going through some rough times in the last few months.  He started a job in April and absolutely hates it.  The last month and a half he has been applying for and interviewing for another job.  He knows that we were not entirely for him changing jobs so soon but he has been talking to us and getting our opinions about some options he is working out.  We are so greatful that he will still talk to us about things like this even if we have a different opinion.

I am also great for ds's latest opportunity.  Ds2 has had several great opportunities in the last year and it seems that ds1 wasn't catching a break till this week.  He has quit his job, got a part time lab teaching job to see if he likes teaching and is going back to his job at jcpenneys. Thursday he was wondering if he made the right ddecision.  BY Friday afternoon lab work schedule was increased, he had found someone from another department at his job to train as his replacement and he was told by jcp that the position he was given is beneath him and he is to come in next week so they can talk about his new position.  He had worked there for 6 years and worked in many deppartments where ever they needed him so he knows the entire store.

I went on too long so but as you can see it has been on mind a lot this weekend.  \

Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Here are some pictures that Mike took yesterday. Since I got up so early, i flat ironed my hair--Jen I know you will understand this. I think I coordinate pretty good, except for my shoes, but you can't have everything. I even have my dlf>dnf>dns bracelet on. Oh, and I don't know why the pictures are so big--they are a medium size on photobucket. It drives me a little crazy sometimes!





Still before the race.









This is a picture with the person who was running with us. She's in her 50s and very fit!





This is around mile 11.5. I think I am still looking happy. I ran into a brick wall right around mile 12.





And here is right at the end. According to Mike--stick a fork in it, I was done. I was trying to give him a dirty look for taking my picture, but I was too tired!





And this is back at the hotel, about 40 minutes later. That wad on my hip, is the wipes for the porta potty which thank goodness I didn't need!


----------



## lovedvc

lisah0711 said:


> *Sunday QOTD:  Share with us one thing that you are grateful for today? It can be big or small.  Just think about how blessed you are and share with us.  *



I am grateful for so many things.  One that reallly sticks out is that I had the willpower to quit smoking.  On September 22 it will be 3 years.  I feel so much healthier and happier without my cigarettes.  I was always on edge and always out of breath.


----------



## debsters41

Hello everyone,

QOTD:  Just like most, I am thankful for my family's and my health.  A couple of years ago when our house was robbed and we lost everything (no insurance) I told my teenage daughters that I would have given it all anyway in order for them to be alright should anything ever happen to them.  That made us stop and think about what is really important in life.

That being said, if I wish to remain in good health, I had better make some changes in my diet and exercise habits, and so, thank you WISH!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Dreamer24--wanted to add, I do wear my running shoes on the elliptical and at the gym, but that's it. I don't walk around in them or wear them unless I'm working out.

Ok, so here's my actual race report, then enough about me!

Morse mini-marathon 9/4/2010 7:30 am. 

Temp at start: 53, sunny, winds  ~10 mph, with gusts up to 20 mph.  Fairly flat course with just a couple of small hills.

I was extremely irritable and cranky for most of the week before this race. Friday we drove to Indy and spent the afternoon at the canal walk and had a late lunch at a café on the walk. Its a beautiful area and Id love to go up next summer and go to an Indians game and go for a run on the canal/ along the white river. We got to our hotel around 4:00. We thought we were going to be guaranteed a late checkout, but the kid at the desk was less than helpful. So I was a concerned about that, because I knew wed need showers after the race. I think I just was in a worrying mood. 

We headed out around 4:30 to pick up our race packets. The map quest directions were so off! We ended up driving around the cornfields of Indiana for a half an hour before we finally figured out where we needed to be. At that point I was very stressed out and cranky. I really just wanted to bag the whole thing, go home, get in bed, and pull the covers over my headdefinitely stressed. Of course the person at packet picket had to make a comment about how you should never trust map quest! Ugggh!

We got back to Noblesville around 6:00, walked around the square for 45 min. or so, decided we werent hungry, and went back to our hotel and split a pint of ben and jerrys for dinner. The only reason I ate that, is because I knew I needed to eat something. And I lost how many pounds.

I slept awful and was up by 4:30. Mike got up at 5:15. We got to the start around 6:30 and hung out for a while. They had inside bathrooms which was nice. It was a very small race205 ran the race. I finished 58/92 for women, 6/13 for women in my age group, 162/205 overall. Mike said it seemed like a very fit group of people.  They did a great job with the race. The water stops were very well handled and there were porta potties at every mile, which I am happy to say, I did not have to use.

We ran with a woman who said she was 51, had never run more than 7 miles at a time before, but regularly ran 30 miles a week.  She asked if she could run with us because she was afraid of going out to fast, and really wanted to finish. We enjoyed talking to her and it was a great distraction. I do kind of wish I would have had a little bit of time (other than the last ½ mile when I was dying) to just run with Mike.  I was very emotional yesterday.  Other than the wind the first 12 miles went pretty well.  When we were running into the wind, it was so tiring. My heart rate was a little higher than during training runs, but I felt good. I had three clif shots during the race and one endurolyte.  Mike carried water and Gatorade.  I started getting really tired around mile 10, but still felt good. Right after we passed mile 12 I felt like I ran into a brick wall. I was so tired I wanted to cry. I kept the pace up ok. The lady who was running with us took off at the very end, and finished about a minute ahead of us. And I dont know why, but that really frustrated me. I felt like we spent the whole race saying you can do this, pointing out every mile beyond 7  how it was a pr for her, and then when I could have used some encouragement, nothing. Like I said, why I cared, I dont know.

 The last .5 mile was into the wind, and the last .2 was straight into the wind. It was horrible. I finished running, which was awesome, but it was so hard. And I immediately started getting calf pains. Luckily with some stretching and fluids I felt better quickly. I was so emotional at the end I started crying. I never wanted to run again. This was something I had wanted for so long, and it was over, and I was just physically and emotionally spent.  Mike said he really wishes that in some ways, we would have just run by ourselves. He thinks it was too hard a pace for me with the wind, and hates it that I felt so bad at the end.  

A day later, I am proud to have finished. It was one of the hardest things I have ever done, and I stuck it out. I think part of the weepiness yesterday was coming from the fact that I was so tired and kept hearing those messages from childhoodits not good enough, youre not good enough, etc. It's much easier to have some perspective today. Today, I can't even say that I would have liked to have finished faster or done anything different. It was a good race and I gave it every thing that I had. I left nothing on the table. I ran the entire thing--except for a couple of water stops. What more can you ask for?

My goal for the W&D is to finish without feeling so unbelievably exhausted. I recovered pretty quick yesterday and went on to have a good time at the Dismeet, but at the end of the race I felt like Id been hit by a truck. Were going to work on run/walking our long runs, and we are definitely run/walking the W&D. I would really like to enjoy the after party at EPCOT!

I had a great time meeting Jennz yesterday at the dismeet.  We also met some folks from Dayton, which isnt too far from us. Mike and I were home and asleep by 10:00 last night. We were both pooped!


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday, Taryn!!!!!!

I will pass along your comments to Redwalker! She just got home a few minutes ago with her new puppy, Luna Lucy! She's so precious in all the photos I've seen! I hope to go down and see her sometime this week! Redwalker was so excited! I know she plans on joining the challenge but needs to get settled in with her new "child"!

QOTD: I'm thankful for all of you for being so supportive! I couldn't go a day without coming on here and reading everyone's stories, good and bad, and getting inspired by everyone!

Home from church and shoe shopping with DD1. Ended up getting pizzas from British Beer Company for lunch. I'll have a smoothie for supper and also trr and get a workout in! 

I ended up sleeping until 8:38 this morning and then had to rush to get ready for church and to drop off DD2 for her friend's b'day party!

Church was good. DD2 now has two suiters at church! One is the grandson of the maternity nurse at the hospital where she was born. They were holding hands and walking up to communion arm in arm! SO CUTE! And then another little boy also likes her! Going to have to keep on eye on this little lady of mine! All the boys just love her!

Today is the end of all bad eating and small amounts of exercise! I MUST get up at 5:30 to workout in the morning! It will be difficult getting DD1 up on Wednesday if I don't!!!!!


----------



## cherry-pops

lisah0711 said:


> *Sunday QOTD:  Share with us one thing that you are grateful for today? It can be big or small.  Just think about how blessed you are and share with us.  *


 I'm not used to sharing these kinds of things out loud, it's usually hard for me to find the words. But I do know that I am so grateful for my boyfriend, James. I don't know what I would do without him.

He doesn't mind that I like to have time alone on The Dis 

He helps around the house because he knows I hate doing it! 

He can leave me to watch my favourite TV shows, or watch them with me 

He's always there for hugs and support


----------



## tiki23

lovedvc said:


> I am grateful for so many things.  One that reallly sticks out is that I had the willpower to quit smoking.  On September 22 it will be 3 years.  I feel so much healthier and happier without my cigarettes.  I was always on edge and always out of breath.



You rock! 

On October 22, I'll have 3 years too!  N.O.P.E. (Not One Puff Ever!)  

In fact, my testimonial at the Biggest Loser Challenge at my gym began: "I was a smoker for 32 years - 32! - and while I was in the process of quitting someone said to me 'If you have been smoking since you were a teen, you have never know the power of your adult body' and that comment has always stuck with me.  I'm working on finding the power now!"

I too am thankful that I was given the strength to stop smoking.  And I am very grateful that I have a great relationship with my 3 teens.

~Alice


----------



## jennz

Happy Sunday everyone!

This last month has been a struggle for me, it's seemed like one thing after another. I'm almost ready to shake things up and hop back on the Healthy Train.    It's been so dark in the mornings I don't like to walk, part of our neighborhood has no sidewalks and we don't have streetlights, and then by the time I'm done working it's been 90 and too darn hot!  I finally started out again last week and could not believe it - my leg was so sore!  It started killing me around 1/2 mile, I'd take shorter strides, go slower, stretch everything I could think of and it didn't help.  I just sucked it up and went on, figuring eventually I'd get stronger.  Today dh, dd and our dogs went to a park for a walk through the woods on a trail...the trail's 2.75 miles.  I brought a book planning to walk 1/2 mile in with them then turn around and wait at the car.  I am SO HAPPY to say I walked the entire thing with no pain!!  So now in my mind I've gone from a person who can't even walk a mile to one who can almost walk 3!  What an attitude change!  I plan on heading back out to that park to walk the trails and skip the neighborhood for a while.

We had our Indy dismeet yesterday and I got to meet Rose&Mike - both of them.    It was so fun, I felt like I've known you forever Rose!    Did you see the pic of you and Mike up on the meet thread?

I also got some motivation from Rose - she and her husband don't eat when they're not hungry. What the heck???!!!  If it's x o'clock you have to eat right?    For some reason this was  for me and one that I'm going to put into practice.


----------



## jennz

grafxgirl said:


> I didn't mean to sound like I was being negative. I just wanted to let you know I completely understand, and to let you know that doing this challenge is an absolutely wonderful idea, and that I can definitely see why you joined it because I joined for the same reason... the encouragement. I also wanted to tell you to keep up the hard work even if you feel like you aren't getting anywhere. Your results will definitely improve with the effort you are putting in. You wouldn't believe how your T3, T4, and TSH numbers can change dramatically with a good exercise routine. It's empowering to go to the endocrinologist and actually see those numbers on the paper shift. I have 3 family members with thyroid issues,besides myself, and they all expect a magical weight loss miracle with the medication. I will definitely be one of your cheerleaders!





grafxgirl said:


> I have a thyroid problem too. I've been on medication for 2 years now. I've managed to lose 55 lbs so far, but my weight continues to fluctuate. It really is frustrating. Don't rely on the medication to make you lose weight. Unfortunately, the only way you will be successful in losing weight is with extra hard exercise and a good diet. With the thyroid disorder, it is going to make it harder to lose the weight and maintain it. Keep your chin up!



I was scanning the thread and had to comment...as a thyroid cancer survivor I am completely dependent on my meds (plus others from a surgical complication) and you are so true!  It IS harder to lose weight, and my T's  can vary so much...everything changes it, from depression and sickness (which I now catch every little virus) sucking up more of my meds to losing weight and less stress using up less meds, leading me into hyper territory.  And of course what and when I eat it.  I was so offended when someone in our local paper wrote that she doesn't have a weight problem because she had thyroid cancer and is on meds to supplement (she only had part of her thyroid removed) I had to write in. 

Just to add - I got a bodybugg last year and it is true about losing slower...when the bug is showing a deficit that should have me at 3 pounds I would consistently be losing 1.  It's good to have that info.  Plus the encouragement from here!

That's my long "popping in" response to you!  Glad to see you here!  These peeps are great, supportive, encouraging...


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Posting again from Boston. I'm really enjoying my trip. It's a short trip, but just enough of a break. My BFF is trying to sleep so I have a few minutes. 

Rose-Awesome race! You look amazing!

tiki23 and lovedvc- Congats! I've heard that you have accomplished quite the feat! 

Taryn! Hope you are having a great day!

QOTD: I am thankful for my BL friends and my BFF who is with me on the trip to Boston and 1st introdued me to Weight Watchers.

I hope I didn't forget anyone. Thanks for the reminder to search for a new pair of running shoes. I am determined to restart and finish C25K in the next few weeks. I think my 1st day is next Wednesday.

Hope everyone is having a great long weekend!

CC


----------



## Octoberbride03

Starting off with the QOTD so i don't forget it.



> Sunday QOTD: Share with us one thing that you are grateful for today? It can be big or small. Just think about how blessed you are and share with us.



I am thankful for the walk I took with my Dh and our dog Onslow this afternoon.  It was 2 miles of beautiful quiet and happiness in 1 of our local parks.  Time to enjoy the 3 of us and talk with no distractions at all. 


Now onto me.  I've been experiencing a pogo solitaire binge the past few days.  I don't know what hit me but the past few days I severely needed to keep playing solitaire so I did.  I also worked and worked out(well, I took yesterday off from working out because my hip was tired after work).   Anyway, it seems my little binge is over which is good.  Now its time to move onto other things, and be productive.  Onslow was so happy in the park this afternoon, which was great cause he's not happy at all right now  Got his grooming done yesterday and though he loves the groomer and being groomed he is invariably unhappy with the results and always thinks we cut too much hair off  He likes looking like a little bear.  He'll have to grow back into that.


Rose: great job on the race and your report was really good to read.  I have my 10k at the end of next month and I am looking forward to that.  Want to walk the Shamrock half in March next year, but I need to budget for it.   Oh boy

jennz: I hear ya on the struggle, honestly my whole year has been like that. 1 thing after another, it just doesn't seem to end.  I am happy to say that joining the challenges has helped me to cope better with exercise and better habits but overall I could use a lot less of this struggling.  That had better happen next year.

For everybody who's quit smoking

I smoked a little bit in high school, but it never got to be a real habit for me.  My Dh on the other hand still smokes about 10 a day.  But that's better than than the drinking he used to do. Been sober nearly 30 yrs now.  And yes he is a bit older than me

Taryn:      Hope your birthday is a good 1

cc:  enjoy the rest of your trip.  I don't get to take 1 until next month. Oh boy am I going to need it.

Have a good night everybody


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> Here are some pictures that Mike took yesterday. Since I got up so early, i flat ironed my hair--Jen I know you will understand this. I think I coordinate pretty good, except for my shoes, but you can't have everything. I even have my dlf>dnf>dns bracelet on.
> Still before the race.
> 
> This is a picture with the person who was running with us. She's in her 50s and very fit!
> 
> This is around mile 11.5. I think I am still looking happy. I ran into a brick wall right around mile 12.
> 
> And here is right at the end. According to Mike--stick a fork in it, I was done. I was trying to give him a dirty look for taking my picture, but I was too tired!
> 
> And this is back at the hotel, about 40 minutes later. That wad on my hip, is the wipes for the porta potty which thank goodness I didn't need!




Thanks for sharing all of the pictures... even the grumpy one!



Rose&Mike said:


> Dreamer24--wanted to add, I do wear my running shoes on the elliptical and at the gym, but that's it. I don't walk around in them or wear them unless I'm working out.
> 
> Ok, so here's my actual race report, then enough about me!
> 
> Morse mini-marathon 9/4/2010 7:30 am.
> 
> Temp at start: 53, sunny, winds  ~10 mph, with gusts up to 20 mph.  Fairly flat course with just a couple of small hills.
> 
> I was extremely irritable and cranky for most of the week before this race. Friday we drove to Indy and spent the afternoon at the canal walk and had a late lunch at a café on the walk. Its a beautiful area and Id love to go up next summer and go to an Indians game and go for a run on the canal/ along the white river. We got to our hotel around 4:00. We thought we were going to be guaranteed a late checkout, but the kid at the desk was less than helpful. So I was a concerned about that, because I knew wed need showers after the race. I think I just was in a worrying mood.
> 
> We headed out around 4:30 to pick up our race packets. The map quest directions were so off! We ended up driving around the cornfields of Indiana for a half an hour before we finally figured out where we needed to be. At that point I was very stressed out and cranky. I really just wanted to bag the whole thing, go home, get in bed, and pull the covers over my headdefinitely stressed. Of course the person at packet picket had to make a comment about how you should never trust map quest! Ugggh!
> 
> We got back to Noblesville around 6:00, walked around the square for 45 min. or so, decided we werent hungry, and went back to our hotel and split a pint of ben and jerrys for dinner. The only reason I ate that, is because I knew I needed to eat something. And I lost how many pounds.
> 
> I slept awful and was up by 4:30. Mike got up at 5:15. We got to the start around 6:30 and hung out for a while. They had inside bathrooms which was nice. It was a very small race205 ran the race. I finished 58/92 for women, 6/13 for women in my age group, 162/205 overall. Mike said it seemed like a very fit group of people.  They did a great job with the race. The water stops were very well handled and there were porta potties at every mile, which I am happy to say, I did not have to use.
> 
> We ran with a woman who said she was 51, had never run more than 7 miles at a time before, but regularly ran 30 miles a week.  She asked if she could run with us because she was afraid of going out to fast, and really wanted to finish. We enjoyed talking to her and it was a great distraction. I do kind of wish I would have had a little bit of time (other than the last ½ mile when I was dying) to just run with Mike.  I was very emotional yesterday.  Other than the wind the first 12 miles went pretty well.  When we were running into the wind, it was so tiring. My heart rate was a little higher than during training runs, but I felt good. I had three clif shots during the race and one endurolyte.  Mike carried water and Gatorade.  I started getting really tired around mile 10, but still felt good. Right after we passed mile 12 I felt like I ran into a brick wall. I was so tired I wanted to cry. I kept the pace up ok. The lady who was running with us took off at the very end, and finished about a minute ahead of us. And I dont know why, but that really frustrated me. I felt like we spent the whole race saying you can do this, pointing out every mile beyond 7  how it was a pr for her, and then when I could have used some encouragement, nothing. Like I said, why I cared, I dont know.
> 
> The last .5 mile was into the wind, and the last .2 was straight into the wind. It was horrible. I finished running, which was awesome, but it was so hard. And I immediately started getting calf pains. Luckily with some stretching and fluids I felt better quickly. I was so emotional at the end I started crying. I never wanted to run again. This was something I had wanted for so long, and it was over, and I was just physically and emotionally spent.  Mike said he really wishes that in some ways, we would have just run by ourselves. He thinks it was too hard a pace for me with the wind, and hates it that I felt so bad at the end.
> 
> A day later, I am proud to have finished. It was one of the hardest things I have ever done, and I stuck it out. I think part of the weepiness yesterday was coming from the fact that I was so tired and kept hearing those messages from childhoodits not good enough, youre not good enough, etc. It's much easier to have some perspective today. Today, I can't even say that I would have liked to have finished faster or done anything different. It was a good race and I gave it every thing that I had. I left nothing on the table. I ran the entire thing--except for a couple of water stops. What more can you ask for?
> 
> My goal for the W&D is to finish without feeling so unbelievably exhausted. I recovered pretty quick yesterday and went on to have a good time at the Dismeet, but at the end of the race I felt like Id been hit by a truck. Were going to work on run/walking our long runs, and we are definitely run/walking the W&D. I would really like to enjoy the after party at EPCOT!
> 
> I had a great time meeting Jennz yesterday at the dismeet.  We also met some folks from Dayton, which isnt too far from us. Mike and I were home and asleep by 10:00 last night. We were both pooped!



I'm glad you shared your race story.  And I totally agree and understand why you feel that way about that woman.... kind of lousy of her to not finish up with you. Some people....

I can't imagine how it must feel to finish an accomplishment like that.  I am so proud to call you my friend!



tiki23 said:


> And I am very grateful that I have a great relationship with my 3 teens.
> 
> ~Alice



As the mom of a 15 y/o and an almost 13 y/o, I know that this is HUGE!  Nice job!


Evening all!  I got lots done around the house today.  Tomorrow (if time allows) I will spackle/putty all the little dents and dings and nail holes around the dining room... it should be dry enough to sand by Tuesday morning.  If I don't work this week, I should have a painted dining room by the end of the week!  I'm excited to get a new color in there.  And new carpeting is INEVITABLE... since I started ripping up the carpeting around the edge of the stairs in the dining room to get ready for the painting!  No turning back now!  I took up the baseboard trim too.... was thinking I would just give it a light sanding and polyurethane before replacing it, but I broke the longest piece into three section when taking it out, so I think now I will just cut new pieces for the entire room... won't be a big deal to sand and stain and poly it.  

I'm repainting an antique chest to go in there too... I did  two or three coats of paint already and I did the steel wool today... two more coats should finish it up, I hope.  

We were supposed to go visit DMIL tomorrow, but DS has a fever right now. He was complaining earlier about not feeling well and I thought it was just allergies.  He had a friend over this afternoon.... but if I had realized it was more than just allergies, I wouldn't have allowed him over.  I feel bad now... hopefully it isn't anything too contagious. DS is really droopy and I let him leave the dinner table without eating much... he just wanted to lay down.  Maybe his appetite will perk up if I offer ice cream??

Not sure if I will be around much tomorrow... depends on if we go visit MIL or not. TTYL...............P


----------



## alisaheather

Happy Sunday night before a Monday holiday Everyone!  I am grateful for so many things, starting with this question.  Until I started to think about what my answer would be, I hadn't realized how many gifts I have.  Friends, family, the fact that I'm starting to get motivated again to exercise and eat right (amazing how hard it is not to fall back into bad habits).

I haven't introduced myself  I'm Alisa. 36, single.  Friends are encouraging me to join Match.com or something along those lines but...
I've realized that I hate having my picture taken.  Never loved it, but have found myself "untagging" myself from my friends' pictures on Facebook, avoiding getting them in the first place.   
I've noticed that I had less energy and have gotten lazy. This summer the weather has been great and I should have been out enjoying it.  I don't want to miss autumn...
So, wanting to change things, I've joined this challenge.  This group moves fast and I'll try to keep up.  But I plan to learn from you and to support you in your efforts.


----------



## flipflopmom

QOTD:  Which Lisa, I feel sure, you made for me, today.  Thanks!

I am grateful that I got to celebrate 34 great birthdays with my Daddy. No, it wasn't the 35 I wanted today, or the 36 I'll want next year, but I was very blessed to have such an amazing man in my life, and he will continue to inspire me.

I am grateful for my mom, husband, and girls.  

I am grateful for this great wonderful superb group of friends, that have inspired, supported, listened, and loved me this year.  

THANK YOU for all the birthday wishes!    I started my birthday by running 70 minutes, 2 for every year I've been alive!  Best pace ever for a long run, 10:23, 6.5 miles.  

DH and the girls gave me some new running tanks, ear buds, running capris, and an itunes card.  I loaded up some new running songs last night, and headed out in style!

Then the girls and I went to church, DH went to the yard sale.  I took a Kashi bar, and walked out to the cemetery, where Daddy is buried.  I ate my birthday breakfast with him, as I always have, cried, and talked, while my girls were in Sunday School.  It was therapeutic!

Mom made me chicken livers for lunch. I love them, I know, I know, but I hate to cook them.  She always makes them when she thinks I look run down.    Ate that, and a brownie that she made.

Boxed up the yard sale this evening, ended up right at $500 for this weekend!

I left crying, b/c MIL and BIL didn't wish me happy birthday, my brother spent the day with me and didn't mention it, and mom had DD give me my card, they sang Happy B'day with my brownie, but she didn't say the words.  Don't know why I was so self-centered and emotional about it.  Just a culmination of it all, I guess.  

Off to talk with the family. We'll watch big brother, I might have a glass of wine.  I want to do a little housework tomorrow, but no plans to leave the house!

Numbers from a non-numbers person, but I'm feeling symbolic.  As I said, I ran 70 min, 2 for each year, and 3+5, I'm 35 today, and you get 8. Size I'm wearing now, exactly half the size I was wearing last year on my birthday! 

Thanks again!  Love you all!

ROSE - YOU LOOK ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!!!!  Very hot!  Glad you finished, sorry about some of the circumstances, but do you realize you ran a half marathon?????  Seriously???????  You are amazing!

Taryn


----------



## jbm02

Happy Birthday Taryn!!!! Hope you had a great day!!

Rose, huge congratulations on your race!!   It's an amazing accomplishment.  And I loved the pictures!!!  Wow, you look terrific!




goldcupmom said:


> QOTD - I'm definitely for 'all of the above'.  But the one thing I lack is the 'social support'.  DH isn't any, kids aren't and I still, after living in NM almost 10 yrs have no friends to speak of.  Sad, but true.  But, I have my 3 dogs!



Goldcupmom, you can count on us as your support group!!  The people here atr truly amazing.



lisah0711 said:


> Well, my first attempt at QOTD went "poof" when the boards went down this morning so I will try again . . .  Lisa, I am so glad you posted this.  I tried to get on earlier and assumed the problem was with MY computer!!!  That's why I am posting so late at night....
> 
> We've been talking about where we are and where we want to be in this challenge.  So I think it is time to shift gears a bit and think about what we already have now.  So I will share a little article from sparkpeople.com on the subject.
> 
> *Taking inventory of your gifts and blessings*
> 
> Should you find yourself at a loss, wondering what life is all about and what your purpose is, be thankful. There are those who didn't live long enough to get the opportunity to wonder. - Unknown
> 
> You'll probably spend some time this weekend thinking about the good things in your life and your loved ones. Before you do that, take a moment to just consider how lucky you are to be here in the first place. In the 21st century, we can experience more in a month than most people throughout history did in a lifetime. Instead of appreciating that fact, we usually just end up wanting to do and have more. *We look at what's wrong rather than what's right.* This is a perfect time to take a look at your life and priorities again. Can you make some extra time every day to just enjoy the moment and your loved ones? You've been given the gift of a lifetime of moments. Accept the gift and prove yourself worthy.
> 
> *Sunday QOTD:  Share with us one thing that you are grateful for today? It can be big or small.  Just think about how blessed you are and share with us.  *



Is it presumptuous or full of hubris to say "my life"?  I have a truly wonderful husband, kids I love to pieces and who actually like spending time with us, a job that's rewarding and several friends I can count on  for anything.  My parents and sisters are only a phone call away.  I may whine about my weight and freak out sometimes about my DH's job situation (laid off teacher since June) but considering the troubles and tragedies others experience, I know I am truly blessed.  

We had a really fun weekend.  Saturday AM was my DS15's first JV football game.  He's not first string but really loves it; he played and they won, 20-0!  Then home for a 4.5 mile run and after a quick break, off to DD11's first cheerleading game.  This is her first year and she is having a ball.  I was a little nervous that the other girls might be clique-y or standoffish but everyone has been friendly and welcoming.  Her game was under the lights which was pretty cool.
Went for my long run today - 9 miles.  Did it in about an hour and a half and I was pretty happy with that.  Not while I was going through it -  - but definitely when it was finished!!  My first half is in 35 days and I am really afraid that I will not be able to complete it.  

Looking forward to my day off tomorrow!!!
Have a good night all!
Jude


----------



## dvccruiser76

*tigger813* - We're in Danvers! I loved your list of tasty food. My MIL is down for the weekend and I've been eating terrible, so I know how it goes. As for sherbert, I don't know if we get kicked off this thread for suggesting sweets, but Friendly's makes a really good sherbert. They carry it at most supermarkets and it's orange, lemon and raspberry. I used to love rainbow sherbert as a kid and this combo is soooooooo darn tasty 

*lisah0711* - Happy Early Anniversary  I love the weather this time of year, so a September wedding was a must. 

*cclovesdis* - The weather here this weekend is amazing, you must be having a great time in town. Try to walk through the Common, it's so nice this time of year. 

*Rose* - you look great, good for you with your race  I'm not much of a runner, so I'm always jealous of others who can run. I'm great with an elliptical, but the treadmill or even running outside doesn't get me going. 

*Sunday QOTD* - I am grateful for my beautiful little boy. My darn crohn's was acting up today (probably punishment for eating badly this weekend), but Dylan was tired and just wanted to snuggle with me, so it made everything better 

Heading to York's Wild Animal Kingdom tomorrow. Sad to see the summer go, but fall is my favorite season, so I can't complain. 

Happy Labor Day everyone


----------



## Rose&Mike

We went to the next to the last regular season baseball games tonight. I had my ff--yum! and a beer or two. It was a really nice night. So just a quick post, and tomorrow I will get back on track with responding to everyone.

P--you will so be a maintainer soon!

Jude--look at all you do. If I can run a 1/2 you will so rock it! I know you can do it! The last couple of miles are all mental. If you can do all the military stuff you can so do this! 

Taryn--I just love you! You too can look like this in just a few more pounds! Just keep telling yourself--that's what the 140s look like. I personally, still have an issue with it, and keep picking up clothes that are too big for me, but hopefully it will be easier for you. Seriously though, I am so impressed with how you have handled such a hard summer. Your schedule exhausts me just reading about it. I know it was a hard birthday for you, and it was a hard one for me too--I missed my ds so much--but know that I was sending you good thoughts, and loved knowing that we were sharing the same birthday weekend.

Ok, I'm getting a little emotional. I promise to do better at responding to eveyone tomorrow!

Almost forgot--I am so grateful for my health and my strong body. The heart thing scared me to death this spring. I am so thankful to be healthy.


----------



## tigger813

dvccruiser76 said:


> *tigger813* - We're in Danvers! I loved your list of tasty food. My MIL is down for the weekend and I've been eating terrible, so I know how it goes. As for sherbert, I don't know if we get kicked off this thread for suggesting sweets, but Friendly's makes a really good sherbert. They carry it at most supermarkets and it's orange, lemon and raspberry. I used to love rainbow sherbert as a kid and this combo is soooooooo darn tasty
> 
> 
> Heading to York's Wild Animal Kingdom tomorrow. Sad to see the summer go, but fall is my favorite season, so I can't complain.
> 
> Happy Labor Day everyone



Went to York's when I was 8 months pregnant with DD2. Decided to not ride the elephant that trip! LOL!

We usually buy the Hood raspberry, lime and orange. Sherbet is low in fat so it's a good alternative to ice cream for me. DD2 tried sherbet at Baskin Robbins last night and liked it so I got her some more today at the Basket!

Played Lego Harry Potter all evening. Think I should head to bed since my day will start at 5:30 with an elliptical workout or WATP. DD1 wants to join me and I have to get her used to her early wake up call. Actually skipped supper tonight since I ate so much at lunch and had margaritas this afternoon and some leftover popcorn from the soccer game last night. WAY TOO SALTY!  

Good night all and enjoy your day off if you have one tomorrow. We're staying home as I just need a day of doing nothing! The craziness starts Tuesday night!


----------



## tggrrstarr

I hate weekends, work is so much busier than normal, so I haven't had a chance to post yet.  I gave in to temptation today, twice!  But I still managed to be under my calorie limit, which is good.  Working next to a Starbucks can be tempting, especially now that the pumpkin spice latte is back.  I got a small one, with nonfat milk and no whip cream.  I think it will hold me over for a few weeks.  

QOTD- I am thankful for my husband.  He is my best friend and the best thing that has ever happened to me.  
I am also thankful for the unexpected.  Things that happen that seem bad sometimes are the best thing for you.  We unexpectedly found out earlier this year we had to move.  We were renting a condo from a friend of ours, and he sold it.  We had lived there for quite a while and weren't ready to pack everything let alone find a new place in just 30 days.  But we did it, and our new place is amazing.  Its less money, has more room and has so much character.  I had no desire to walk in the condo complex, but our new neighborhood is so beautiful I love being out there!


----------



## lovedvc

Just booked a totally unexpected trip to Disney in February, I can't wait, only 168 days away.


----------



## cruisindisney

What am I thankful for?  My dh and kids.  They make it all worthwhile

Today was my first day of C25K.  I talked my neighbor into starting it with me, but expect her to bail on me when we get past week 2.  I have to admit when I started reading about those of you doing this program, I thought you were nuts.  But here I am starting it as well.  Bad thing is that I will decide that I need to go do a Disney 5K.  Any excuse to go to DW or DL!

My son is going to be my diet downfall.  He's 8 and really gets frustrated with not going out to eat at those high fat restaurants that he loves so much.  The skinny little toot needs to gain weight (dh's metabolism), so that's never an issue for him.  He was begging to go out to eat for lunch today, but DH and I held strong and said no.  Looks like tomorrow we may go out and will have to go somewhere that won't ruin all my work from the last few days.  

Doing well on my exercise and water.  Points for each day for both!


----------



## tigger813

Good morning!!!!! Off to a great start here!

Just finished my first bottle of water (JenAnderson-still love the water bottle from the COW!!!!) After doing 3 miles on the elliptical! DD1 got up and did free step while we watched Camp Rock 1. Camp Rock 2 isn't available on demand any more. Movie is over so I guess we'll go upstairs and make breakfast. Actually I fee the need for Bob's Strength DVD now! I'm going to kick it into high gear today!!! I've got a long way to go so I need to jump into it!!!!!

Got to run up and get the DVD!

I'll be back on later! Staying totally focused all day!!!!! Eating all the right things!!!! And LOTS of WATER!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi Everyone.  I hope your all having a great holiday weekend.  I had to busy busy days working with my uncle and serving up bruschetta and roasted peppers w/ fresh mozzerella.  I felt proud that we were serving the healthiest fare there.    I wasnt able to eat much all day which was good because there could have been alot of bad choices at this place.  

Today I am going to head out for a long run.  Then we are taking the kids to our local fair.  Its a big fair with lots of rides, games, food, and entertainment.  There are also farm animals to look at too.  The kids love it.  I am going to try to be good with eating....although I really have to gear up for it because there is a place that serves the best cheese steak I ever have eaten.  I think starting off the day with the run will help.

I will be back later to post replys.  I have to catch up from what I missed this weekend.

Have a great day.


----------



## pjlla

cruisindisney said:


> My son is going to be my diet downfall.  He's 8 and really gets frustrated with not going out to eat at those high fat restaurants that he loves so much.  The skinny little toot needs to gain weight (dh's metabolism), so that's never an issue for him.  He was begging to go out to eat for lunch today, but DH and I held strong and said no.  Looks like tomorrow we may go out and will have to go somewhere that won't ruin all my work from the last few days.
> 
> Doing well on my exercise and water.  Points for each day for both!



Remember, even if he does need to gain weight, these are NOT the foods you want him eating (high fat restaurant food). They will lead to high cholesterol, clogged arteries and possibly a lifetime of bad eating habits.  If you are looking to help him gain, try nuts and seeds (healthy oils), full fat cheese, yogurt, and milk, avocado, whole wheat breads and pastas, peanut butter and other nut butters (DD loves Nutella).  You still need to be careful about too much sugar, white flour, and unhealthy fats.  

Make your new lifestyle a learning experience for him.  He can maintain a healthy weight without eating junk.... just like you are trying to achieve a healthy weight without junk food!  



tigger813 said:


> Good morning!!!!! Off to a great start here!
> 
> Just finished my first bottle of water (JenAnderson-still love the water bottle from the COW!!!!) After doing 3 miles on the elliptical! DD1 got up and did free step while we watched Camp Rock 1. Camp Rock 2 isn't available on demand any more. Movie is over so I guess we'll go upstairs and make breakfast. Actually I fee the need for Bob's Strength DVD now! I'm going to kick it into high gear today!!! I've got a long way to go so I need to jump into it!!!!!
> 
> Got to run up and get the DVD!
> 
> I'll be back on later! Staying totally focused all day!!!!! Eating all the right things!!!! And LOTS of WATER!



You are on FIRE this morning!  Glad someone is!  You are definitely in HIGH GEAR!

Happy Labor Day everyone!!

I had to DRAG myself up for my run... I kept laying there trying to tell myself that I overslept and didn't have enough time for a full run (true), but I finally got up and did about 3 mi... not the 6 mi I had planned, but we need to shower and leave to go visit DMIL soon.    I made the *BETTER* choice.... *BEST* choice would have been to actually set my alarm clock last night so I didn't oversleep!  *WORST* choice would have been to skip the run all together. 

Like I said, time to get moving into the shower.  I love my MIL, but I have SO many other things I need to do around here, I kind of wish we weren't going.  But she is sweet and at almost 87 years old, I'm constantly reminded that our time with her is limited.  Off to shower and have breakfast! ...........P


----------



## tigger813

I'm so proud to say that I just got back from a walk to the grocery store. DH and I decided that we wanted some steak for lunch since it's such a beautiful day here! So I decided that if I was going to have a steak today that I was going to have to work for it! It was worth it! Of course I think my allergies are kicking in right now! I bought a SOBE Lifewater Strawberry Dragonfruit flavor with 0 calories! Really tasty.

DD1 and I got her backpack and school supplies organized so she is all set for the first day of school.

I need to get the living room more organized today. I also plan on typing up our daily itinerary for Disney complete with all of our reservation numbers etc! I need to do something Disney related today! 86 days to go!!!!!! 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Rose&Mike

pjlla said:


> So you remember my ice cream WHINE of a while ago??!!   Nope... did all the scooping and hot fudge drizzling myself... and yes, I ended up licking the hot fudge spoon.... MMMMM!  But my family has NO IDEA about  REAL portion control. DH thinks that the big "Gusto" bowls we have (for soup and stew and such) should be ice cream bowls!!   When I serve it, I use my tiny fruit bowls... holds just the right amount (IMHO  ).  DD had a friend over, which was why we splurged with the hot fudge.  And I served the ice cream last night in "fancy" glasses.... looked nicer and made it look like more ice cream!


I loved the ice cream whine! I lived with two skinnies for years who could eat whatever they wanted--not so much anymore and I totally related to it. Anyhow, I might have already told you this, but we eat ice cream in custard cups. It's the perfect size for a tiny scoop, which actually looks big in a tiny cup!

Dona--so glad things are coming around for DS! And what a great lunch with your friends!




lovedvc said:


> I am grateful for so many things.  One that reallly sticks out is that I had the willpower to quit smoking.  On September 22 it will be 3 years.  I feel so much healthier and happier without my cigarettes.  I was always on edge and always out of breath.


 Congratulations! You should celebrate that victory everyday!



debsters41 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> That being said, if I wish to remain in good health, I had better make some changes in my diet and exercise habits, and so, thank you WISH!


You've come to the right place! You will be so inspired by hearing everyone else's stories and that makes it so much easier to make those changes!

Tracey--tell Redwalker congratulations!



cherry-pops said:


> I'm not used to sharing these kinds of things out loud, it's usually hard for me to find the words. But I do know that I am so grateful for my boyfriend, James. I don't know what I would do without him.
> 
> He doesn't mind that I like to have time alone on The Dis
> 
> He helps around the house because he knows I hate doing it!
> 
> He can leave me to watch my favourite TV shows, or watch them with me
> 
> He's always there for hugs and support


Sounds like a great boyfriend!



tiki23 said:


> On October 22, I'll have 3 years too!  N.O.P.E. (Not One Puff Ever!)
> 
> In fact, my testimonial at the Biggest Loser Challenge at my gym began: "I was a smoker for 32 years - 32! - and while I was in the process of quitting someone said to me 'If you have been smoking since you were a teen, you have never know the power of your adult body' and that comment has always stuck with me.  I'm working on finding the power now!"
> 
> I too am thankful that I was given the strength to stop smoking.  And I am very grateful that I have a great relationship with my 3 teens.
> 
> ~Alice


Congratulations to you too! 

Jennifer-- Way to go on the walk! I'd much rather go to the park than walk in our neighborhood. It takes a little longer, but I come back in a much better mood! And we loved meeting you all, too! Maybe we should meet up halfway sometime for dinner--not sure where that would be, but Columbus IN isn't too bad a drive for us.

CC--have fun in Boston with your BFF!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Starting off with the QOTD so i don't forget it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am thankful for the walk I took with my Dh and our dog Onslow this afternoon.  It was 2 miles of beautiful quiet and happiness in 1 of our local parks.  Time to enjoy the 3 of us and talk with no distractions at all.


Sounds like a great walk!



pjlla said:


> Thanks for sharing all of the pictures... even the grumpy one!
> I'm glad you shared your race story.  And I totally agree and understand why you feel that way about that woman.... kind of lousy of her to not finish up with you. Some people....
> I can't imagine how it must feel to finish an accomplishment like that.  I am so proud to call you my friend!
> 
> We were supposed to go visit DMIL tomorrow, but DS has a fever right now. He was complaining earlier about not feeling well and I thought it was just allergies.  He had a friend over this afternoon.... but if I had realized it was more than just allergies, I wouldn't have allowed him over.  I feel bad now... hopefully it isn't anything too contagious. DS is really droopy and I let him leave the dinner table without eating much... he just wanted to lay down.  Maybe his appetite will perk up if I offer ice cream??
> 
> Not sure if I will be around much tomorrow... depends on if we go visit MIL or not. TTYL...............P


Have a nice visit. I hope your ds is feeling better. 

The grumpy picture is growing on me. I am actually glad he took it. And thanks for saying that about our running partner. It was one of those things that was bugging me, but I couldn't figure out if I was having an unrealistic overreaction. And Pamela--if you decide you want to do a 1/2 at some point--I know you can do it! Really it's all about having a good plan.

Welcome Alisa!



flipflopmom said:


> THANK YOU for all the birthday wishes!   I started my birthday by running 70 minutes, 2 for every year I've been alive!  Best pace ever for a long run, 10:23, 6.5 miles.
> 
> DH and the girls gave me some new running tanks, ear buds, running capris, and an itunes card.  I loaded up some new running songs last night, and headed out in style!
> 
> I left crying, b/c MIL and BIL didn't wish me happy birthday, my brother spent the day with me and didn't mention it, and mom had DD give me my card, they sang Happy B'day with my brownie, but she didn't say the words.  Don't know why I was so self-centered and emotional about it.  Just a culmination of it all, I guess.
> 
> Numbers from a non-numbers person, but I'm feeling symbolic.  As I said, I ran 70 min, 2 for each year, and 3+5, I'm 35 today, and you get 8. Size I'm wearing now, exactly half the size I was wearing last year on my birthday!
> 
> Taryn


Great run, great presents, and great accomplishments in a year!
And you were not self-centered. I would have been crying too. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Heading to York's Wild Animal Kingdom tomorrow. Sad to see the summer go, but fall is my favorite season, so I can't complain.


Have a great time!



tggrrstarr said:


> I hate weekends, work is so much busier than normal, so I haven't had a chance to post yet.  I gave in to temptation today, twice!  But I still managed to be under my calorie limit, which is good.  Working next to a Starbucks can be tempting, especially now that the pumpkin spice latte is back.  I got a small one, with nonfat milk and no whip cream.  I think it will hold me over for a few weeks.
> 
> QOTD- I am thankful for my husband.  He is my best friend and the best thing that has ever happened to me.
> I am also thankful for the unexpected.  Things that happen that seem bad sometimes are the best thing for you.  We unexpectedly found out earlier this year we had to move.  We were renting a condo from a friend of ours, and he sold it.  We had lived there for quite a while and weren't ready to pack everything let alone find a new place in just 30 days.  But we did it, and our new place is amazing.  Its less money, has more room and has so much character.  I had no desire to walk in the condo complex, but our new neighborhood is so beautiful I love being out there!


Your new place sounds great! This is something I need to work on. I do not do change or surprises well at all. Thanks for sharing!



lovedvc said:


> Just booked a totally unexpected trip to Disney in February, I can't wait, only 168 days away.


Congratulations!


cruisindisney said:


> What am I thankful for?  My dh and kids.  They make it all worthwhile
> 
> Today was my first day of C25K.  I talked my neighbor into starting it with me, but expect her to bail on me when we get past week 2.  I have to admit when I started reading about those of you doing this program, I thought you were nuts.  But here I am starting it as well.  Bad thing is that I will decide that I need to go do a Disney 5K.  Any excuse to go to DW or DL!
> 
> My son is going to be my diet downfall.  He's 8 and really gets frustrated with not going out to eat at those high fat restaurants that he loves so much.  The skinny little toot needs to gain weight (dh's metabolism), so that's never an issue for him.  He was begging to go out to eat for lunch today, but DH and I held strong and said no.  Looks like tomorrow we may go out and will have to go somewhere that won't ruin all my work from the last few days.
> 
> Doing well on my exercise and water.  Points for each day for both!


My son was skinny as can be until he went to college--and really he's still very thin, but he did put on a few pounds in college. Anyhow, I would not give into the junk. You still have time to teach him lots of healthy habits. We tried to treat fast food, etc as a treat. It was not always easy, but I think he has reasonably good eating habits now as a young adult. Not great, but reasonable. He loves fruit, loves some vegetables, and peanut butter is one of his favorite foods. Great job on saying no yesterday!



tigger813 said:


> Good morning!!!!! Off to a great start here!
> 
> Just finished my first bottle of water (JenAnderson-still love the water bottle from the COW!!!!) After doing 3 miles on the elliptical! DD1 got up and did free step while we watched Camp Rock 1. Camp Rock 2 isn't available on demand any more. Movie is over so I guess we'll go upstairs and make breakfast. Actually I fee the need for Bob's Strength DVD now! I'm going to kick it into high gear today!!! I've got a long way to go so I need to jump into it!!!!!
> 
> Got to run up and get the DVD!
> 
> I'll be back on later! Staying totally focused all day!!!!! Eating all the right things!!!! And LOTS of WATER!


Tracey! Great job! You must be so excited to be getting back on track!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Everyone.  I hope your all having a great holiday weekend.  I had to busy busy days working with my uncle and serving up bruschetta and roasted peppers w/ fresh mozzerella.  I felt proud that we were serving the healthiest fare there.    I wasnt able to eat much all day which was good because there could have been alot of bad choices at this place.
> 
> Today I am going to head out for a long run.  Then we are taking the kids to our local fair.  Its a big fair with lots of rides, games, food, and entertainment.  There are also farm animals to look at too.  The kids love it.  I am going to try to be good with eating....although I really have to gear up for it because there is a place that serves the best cheese steak I ever have eaten.  I think starting off the day with the run will help.
> 
> I will be back later to post replys.  I have to catch up from what I missed this weekend.
> 
> Have a great day.


Lindsey--have a great long run and have fun with the kiddos! Wow, that bruschetta sounds amazing!



pjlla said:


> I had to DRAG myself up for my run... I kept laying there trying to tell myself that I overslept and didn't have enough time for a full run (true), but I finally got up and did about 3 mi... not the 6 mi I had planned, but we need to shower and leave to go visit DMIL soon.    I made the *BETTER* choice.... *BEST* choice would have been to actually set my alarm clock last night so I didn't oversleep!  *WORST* choice would have been to skip the run all together.


 Good job getting your run in!

Good morning! Not sure what we're going to do today. I need to work out at some point. My foot is a little sore, and I kind of want to take another day off, but I know I'll feel better if I do something. The last baseball game is today and I think we're going to skip it. We're both kind of burned out. They made the playoffs, but honestly most of our team has been called up, and we don't recognize very many players, so we're not real motivated to go. 

I had a luna bar for breakfast--not hungry at all today. I need to get back on track and get a grocery list together. The past week or so we haven't eaten bad, but we haven't been doing so great either. I've been so distracted with the race and my birthday. Time to get back to some better choices! 

And I decided to maintain at one more pound lower. We'll see how it goes. I still think I'm going to keep drifting down a little bit. 

Have a great day!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

Sounds like everyone has been having a busy weekend. I WISH I had been more active than you. We've been walking around a lot, but not for long spurts. It's something, so I can't complain.

Thanks dvccruiser76 for the suggestion! We did go to the Common yesterday. It's beautfiul. We even got to see a few brides. 

Not sure what we'll do today. I am thinking Newbury Street, but am not positive. We need to check out of the hotel soon, so I better go. I will try to check in tonight-hopefully after a Wii workout.

Have a great day everyone!

CC


----------



## nettii

Hi All!
Pjll thank you for inspiring me this morning! I went for a long fast walk today after reading your post.Thanks! 
Yesterday I went for a long bike ride with my youngest son. at this point Im just getting moving again trying to create new good habits. I think tuesday I will start Jillians 30 day shred. That dvd kicks my but, but I need a good but kicking!
Today will be harder to stay on track we are heading to a bbq at my sisters. I think I can do well with chicken k bobs and salad but im gona splurge on my key lime pie. I did good while making it yesterday and never tasted it! So yay me!
Hope every one has a great labor day!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Sorry for the delay with the QOTD -- apparently my modem stopped working in the night.  After two hours of being on the phone with tech support it is working for now.  So I will post the QOTD and try to get back later for replies.  Sorry!  

QOTD Sunday:  If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?

If I was at Disneyland right now I would be riding Finding Nemo or Space Mountain or some other Tomorrowland attraction.  If I was at WDW I would be at Animal Kingdom riding Expedition Everest or maybe Kilamanjaro Safaris.

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone!!  You are all off to a very busy start on this challenge.  It's so great to see so many old friends from the prior challenge and to meet some new friends too.  I wanted to post and say hello and will go back and catch up more on the thread.  I'm Kathy, a repeat BL contestant who has been pretty much a yo-yo-er my whole adult life, but in the past 4-5 years, the yo-yo doesn't swing all the way up to my high weight and beyond, so I've definintely gotten some control in my life.  It is a lifestyle that I'm constantly working on.  I'm a single mom to an 8yo boy and work as a nurse in endoscopy.  I've done ww many times, and stick with the points program, and do it on my own now, with the support from these challenges.  I'm also run/walking and planning to run/walk the princess half in february with Lisa, so I am planning to start this challenge off with a bang.  

I just got back from WDW for my son's surprise trip, and we had a fabulous time.  I didn't think I'd be able to handle the heat, but it was pretty much the same as the summer we've had here in MA.  We lucked out with not a drop of rain.  I thought we'd take it easy and hang at the pool a lot with the heat, but he wanted to go, go, go.  We got free dining, and I ate so much, but with all the exercise, I was actually down 1 pound from the day we left.  One of my big downfalls is late night eating, and in a hotel, there's no kitchen, so even though I ate dessert most days and had a few mickey bars, I didn't then come back home and snack into the night.  I know from past experience if I continue eating as if I'm on vacation, I'll put on 5-10 pounds in a week, but if I get right on track today, which I plan to, I can prevent that gain.  I'd have to say Boma was one of my favorite restaurants, and one of the reasons was I loved the tiny desserts.  ( I saw one in someone's signature next to a quarter.) I sampled 4 of them, but at Chef MIckey's I had 2 desserts which were probably like 8 of the boma desserts.  Ah, it's all about dessert.  

I'm a little sad to be back.  Michael came in and woke me up this morning and said he had a dream that we just went to wdw.  It was so fun surprising him, and we joked about it many times along the trip.  

I got to get to the laundry, and then to the grocery store to stock up. 

A belated happy birthday to Taryn and Rose!!!

Rose I loved the race report and pictures.  You look amazing, and it's hard to believe you have a son in college.  

Hope you're all enjoying the labor day weekend.


----------



## pjlla

nettii said:


> Hi All!
> Pjll thank you for inspiring me this morning! I went for a long fast walk today after reading your post.Thanks!



You're welcome!  Thanks for saying that... it makes me feel good... and since I am a bit frustrated right now, I NEED that good feeling!  



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Sorry for the delay with the QOTD -- apparently my modem stopped working in the night.  After two hours of being on the phone with tech support it is working for now.  So I will post the QOTD and try to get back later for replies.  Sorry!
> 
> QOTD Sunday:  If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?
> 
> If I was at Disneyland right now I would be riding Finding Nemo or Space Mountain or some other Tomorrowland attraction.  If I was at WDW I would be at Animal Kingdom riding Expedition Everest or maybe Kilamanjaro Safaris.
> 
> Happy Labor Day!



Well... it is 12:11 pm.... probably getting hungry and thinking about scoping out a lunch spot in an hour or so.   But first, one more round on a big coaster, before my stomach can't handle it!  Maybe RNR at WDW or Cali Screamin at DL.... love them BOTH!  If we're at WDW, after RNR we will run over to use the Fastpasses for TOT that we were smart enough to get this morning!  If we are at DL, then maybe we will hop over for a ride on Jumpin' Jellyfish... but not the Sunwheel.... I'm afraid of that one!  

Thanks for making me smile and think about Disney today!!



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!!  You are all off to a very busy start on this challenge.  It's so great to see so many old friends from the prior challenge and to meet some new friends too.  I wanted to post and say hello and will go back and catch up more on the thread.  I'm Kathy, a repeat BL contestant who has been pretty much a yo-yo-er my whole adult life, but in the past 4-5 years, the yo-yo doesn't swing all the way up to my high weight and beyond, so I've definintely gotten some control in my life.  It is a lifestyle that I'm constantly working on.  I'm a single mom to an 8yo boy and work as a nurse in endoscopy.  I've done ww many times, and stick with the points program, and do it on my own now, with the support from these challenges.  I'm also run/walking and planning to run/walk the princess half in february with Lisa, so I am planning to start this challenge off with a bang.
> 
> I just got back from WDW for my son's surprise trip, and we had a fabulous time.  I didn't think I'd be able to handle the heat, but it was pretty much the same as the summer we've had here in MA.  We lucked out with not a drop of rain.  I thought we'd take it easy and hang at the pool a lot with the heat, but he wanted to go, go, go.  We got free dining, and I ate so much, but with all the exercise, I was actually down 1 pound from the day we left.  One of my big downfalls is late night eating, and in a hotel, there's no kitchen, so even though I ate dessert most days and had a few mickey bars, I didn't then come back home and snack into the night.  I know from past experience if I continue eating as if I'm on vacation, I'll put on 5-10 pounds in a week, but if I get right on track today, which I plan to, I can prevent that gain.  I'd have to say Boma was one of my favorite restaurants, and one of the reasons was I loved the tiny desserts.  ( I saw one in someone's signature next to a quarter.) I sampled 4 of them, but at Chef MIckey's I had 2 desserts which were probably like 8 of the boma desserts.  Ah, it's all about dessert.
> 
> I'm a little sad to be back.  Michael came in and woke me up this morning and said he had a dream that we just went to wdw.  It was so fun surprising him, and we joked about it many times along the trip.



You're back!!! I missed you!  I'm glad you had fun!  I want to hear more!!  And you're down a pound... that is amazing!!  That stuff never happens to me!   

Share a mini trip report and some pictures when you have time!!  

Good for you for getting right back on track!  That is the path to success!!


Well... I'm back ladies.  We decided NOT to go visit DMIL.... we didn't want to expose her to DS's cold symptoms... we would feel terrible if she caught it and got really sick.  

So I took a quick trip to the local hardware store and bought the quick drying spackle to fill all the holes and dings in the dining room walls.  It should be dry soon and ready to sand.  I might even be able to paint today!  I've got another coat of paint on the antique chest and that should be ready for final sanding later today.  I'm cooking with gas here!  TTYL...........P


----------



## mikamah

Hope your computer woes are short-lived Lisa.  



lisah0711 said:


> QOTD Sunday:  If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?


I would be riding Splash Mountain right now for the 3rd time in a row as a walk-on.  I was amazed how quiet it was last week.  Saturday was the only day we had any big lines.


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> I missed you!  I'm glad you had fun!  I want to hear more!!  And you're down a pound... that is amazing!!  That stuff never happens to me!
> 
> Share a mini trip report and some pictures when you have time!!


Thanks Pamela.  I was thrilled to be down a pound, after being up 4 pounds from the prior weeks vacation, so all in all for 2 weeks it's a 3 pound gain.  I love reading the trip reports, and always toy with the idea of writing one, so maybe I will.  I hope to put all my pics on the computer today and print a few out for a mini-album.  I love watching the progression of Michael through the years.  I will share some here too.


----------



## cruisindisney

At DL, I would be on Screamin' or hugging Goofy!  At WDW I would be riding Space Mountain or Everest or hugging Goofy!

Started my day with a workout.  DH went with me for a walk/run and it was great to have someone with me again.  It makes the workout seem more tolerable.


----------



## jbm02

nettii said:


> Hi All!
> Today will be harder to stay on track we are heading to a bbq at my sisters. I think I can do well with chicken k bobs and salad but im gona splurge on my key lime pie. I did good while making it yesterday and never tasted it! So yay me!
> Hope every one has a great labor day!



Netti, sending you some virtual hugs!!!    We had our family party yesterday and it ws sooo hard to resist the calorie-laden appetizers!!  I did okay - not great, but m happy that I did better than I would have if I hadn't thought things through.  You'll be able to do it!!!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Sorry for the delay with the QOTD -- apparently my modem stopped working in the night.  After two hours of being on the phone with tech support it is working for now.  So I will post the QOTD and try to get back later for replies.  Sorry!
> 
> QOTD Sunday:  If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?
> 
> Happy Labor Day!



We'd be heading off to Splash Mountin to get a break from the Florida heat, I think!!

Beautiful Labor Day in upstate NY.  About 70 degrees with sunny skies, no humidity.  I went for a 4 mile run earlier and after yesterday's 9 miler, it seemed so short!  LOL.  I'll have to remember that feeling when I'm in the middle of my 10 miler next weekend.  

Have a great last day of summer everyone!!!
Jude


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> Warm up QOTD (Question of the Day) Introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge.



I am Maria, I am 42 and I've been happily married for 17 years, we have one ds12. I work full-time as a grants professional for a large non-profit homeless services agency. I don't know what # BL Challenge this is for me -- but I'll keep plugging along! Previous experience has taught me to lower my expectations for my goals, so I'll be trying to get back to consistent exercise and actually counting my WW pts. I am a runner, I've completed 3 WDW Half marathons and I'm signed up for # 4 in January. I've run each one at a lower weight than the previous year, and that's still a goal. 



jenanderson said:


> *Welcome to our Healthy Habits Challenge*
> 
> *PART TWO* For part two of the challenge, post about what you do (or what you plan to do) to be sure you get your 6-8 glasses of water each day.



I have a WW mug I take to work each day, and I have large glasses I fill with citrus water at home. I just returned from vacation where I bought new large Betty Boop, Thing 1 and Margaritaville glasses, so I will always have one ready to go! 



lisah0711 said:


> And now for the QOTD (Question of the Day) for Friday. *Are you prepared to reach your goals for this challenge?*



I don't know. I need to do some more mental work to get myself there -- I thought I was prepared this summer, but I let roadblocks and my insecurity get in the way. I have to keep doing the mental preparation needed to be ready to accept the weight loss and allow it to happen. When I start to see new, lower numbers I tend to freak out. I need to develop a strategy to get past that.



lisah0711 said:


> *Saturday QOTD:
> Which strategy helps you reach your weight loss goals?
> * Starting & progressing slowly
> * Putting it on paper
> * Learning as much as possible
> * Utilizing plenty of social supports
> * Keeping things fun
> * Learning from my setbacks
> * All of the above (I always add this one )
> *



I am definitely an "All of the Above" -- I find that different strategies help me at different times, and I need to employ them all to keep going! 



lisah0711 said:


> *Sunday QOTD:  Share with us one thing that you are grateful for today? It can be big or small.  Just think about how blessed you are and share with us.  *



One thing I'm grateful for today is the luxury of time. I am back from my vacation and I have a few days before I'm returning to work. This time is a blessing I will use to get things situated for my entire family to have a great start to the school year and our fall activities. I am lucky I am able to earn and use enough vacation to be in that position. I am particularly grateful as I have time to get myself going on this Challenge, it's good to jump back in as soon as possible after a vacation and get going!



lisah0711 said:


> QOTD Sunday:  If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?



I am theme-parked out right now -- I was so happy to wake up in my own bed this morning! But, if I were at WDW right now, I would be at Blizzard Beach. We've never been there, and I'd like to give it a try! I am not much of a swimmer, but I do like rides with a little zip (not too intense, just a pleasant sensation for me!) 

I believe I missed  for *Connie, Rose and Taryn* -- So sending belated wishes! 

*Melanie* -- Where did you leave dd in MO? I grew up in the suburbs of St. Louis and went to Truman State for undergrad. 

I'm off to start catching up on the Tivo, laundry, and have my healthy WW points lunch -- we only did half of the grocery shopping last night, so it's a LC meal, sugar-free jello and light wasa crackers with light laughing cow wedges for me -- all pointed and all recorded so far!

Maria


----------



## Dahly

Taryn (sorry I am a day late!)  

WTG on your race,  Rose. Thanks for sharing your pictures.  I really hope to stick with my running and be able to run like  you one day!

Sunday's QOTD - I am grateful for my family, especially my boys. I can't imagine life without them!

Did not do much of anything yesterday, a bit of shopping, read a book for my book club meet next weekend, and took the dog for a short walk. 

This morning we were up with the sun and went for a 3 mile dog walk, starting raining part way through, but it help cool me off.  Need to clean my office this afternoon, but it is more fun to play around on the computer. 

Happy Labor Day everyone. For those who get the day off from work, enjoy it! 

Dahly


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone!   Taryn!!!  

Im finally feeling better! Not a hundred percent but good enough to get on that elliptical  Reading everyones comments is very inspirational and motivational.  Thank you for sharing the good and the bad.  It makes this journey even better and I have learned a lot from all of you these past couple of days.

QOTD:  If I was at WDW I would probably be at Mickeys Philharmagic.  I love that place.  Too bad they dont have it at DLR.  It always leaves me feeling super happy.

If I were at Disneyland, I would be shopping, probably watch a movie, eat at the Jazz Kitchen (Its AWESOME!!!), and visit California Adventure.  Maybe if I can get this house clean before my bf wakes up, I can convince him to take me to DLR.  I love being less than 30 miles away.  In college, I lived about 10 miles away and I would be there every week!

This upcoming weekend is my BF's 31st birthday.  We're going to have a bbq for him at our house soooo that means we have to clean the house spotless.  We enjoy having parties and entertaining our family and friends at our new house.  Im enlisting my BF's graphic design skills to create this years invitations for our pumpkin carving party and our gingerbread house party.  Theyre my favorite parties of the year!   On to the cleaning...


----------



## tigger813

Sunday QOTD: I would probably bet at Epcot drinking a Welsh Dragon! I just want to be there walking around World Showcase! Only 86 days to go!!!!

I think I'll take a nap before getting in another workout. Doing well with my water. Had a piece of steak and some Ore Ida Crispers for lunch. Planning on having a lean pocket and/or smoothie for supper! I'm exhausted right now! I didn't sleep well and had trouble getting to sleep last night. My eyes are closing as I type so I better put the laptop on the table so I don't drop it!


----------



## cherry-pops

lisah0711 said:


> QOTD Sunday:  If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?


 I was there almost 12 months ago! I miss it. 

If I was there right now I would love to be at Hollywood Studios at the Animation Academy or riding Toy Story Mania.


----------



## aamomma

QOTD Sunday:  If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?


Next week I WILL be at WDW, and at this time I'll be at MK, strolling down Main Street, totally in awe of the Castle (I never get tired of seeing it!!!!)


----------



## Dismom55

Hi everyone, I don't do well with losing so I thought I would just be a lurker if you don't mind.  Still trying to slim down of course, but hoping to pick up some good tips along the way.

Good Luck to all!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Hello!  I went to a breakfast cookout this morning.  Strange, but a lot of fun.  I also went shopping with my mom, I was looking for a new pair of shoes for my workouts.  I had picked out a specific pair but none of the stores near me have them.  Well, one does, but only in pink.  I hate pink.  Couldn't do it.  I am probably gonna have to order them online, but I am so impatient.  I want them now!  I did find a great sale at the Yankee Candle store, I got the new caramel candle.  If I can't eat it, at least I can smell it!

QOTD - If I was at WDW right now, I would be at Blizzard Beach in the lazy river.  Then I would hop over to Epcot to Le Cellier for a yummy steak dinner, maybe hit up Soarin on the way out.


----------



## cherry-pops

I just went for a jog! I don't jog well, so for me it's a big accomplishment! Especially going out at 8pm in the dark and on my own. Didn't quite manage the full W1D1 of C25K, but it's early days.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Jumping on a little late to say hi to everybody!

For those who are new to the challenge, my name is Shannon.
I'm married with 2 daughters (8 & 5).
I started a new job as a Jr. Accountant last week after 14 years of being a lab supervisor.  I have been taking accounting courses on the side for a couple years, and am thrilled to get started on my new career.
The best part is that my husband and I will now work in the same town .
The worst part is finishing off renovations on the old house so we can sell it, and living with family until we can get into the new house.  We've been staying with my parents for the first part, and computer access is limited at their place.  In a few days we move to the in-laws house where there's wireless internet.   I will once again be able to check online in the evenings while watching TV with my DH.   I think next week there will actually be a couple quiet evenings where we are able to do that.  My DH's sister got married 2 days ago, so last week was very full visiting with all the family that came in from out of town.

I started my official weightloss journey in 2009 on the Dis, and after losing 20lbs in the first few months, have struggled to lose more.  My biggest issues are consistently making time for exercise.  A few months ago I started a C25K program, and was enjoying it, but the last few weeks everything has been replaced with the chaos of moving and renos.

I'll be back online tomorrow evening to post the starting results post!

I apologize, but I haven't read any of the 23 pages already in the thread, but by next week, I'll be able to be more active on here!


----------



## LuvBaloo

I just zipped back to Page 1 and see I missed some birthdays:

Belated Happy Birthday to Connie, Rose & Taryn!!!!


And you can add me to the list for Sept 18th with my3 princes!


----------



## lisah0711

Well, I'm still having computer problems so will try and do a little catching up while it is still working.  Don't know what is going on -- if I wanted computer problems I would have gone to work today!  

It's been so nice to read about everyone's blessing and Disney dreams!  

*pjlla,* I don't remember any whining about ice cream servings, only that you would dish up the ice cream for your family and not have any.  I've always admired your will power!  

*dona,*  for your DS's and their job situations.  It is hard to watch our kids find themselves but you should give yourself a big pat on the back for raising responsible young men!  

*Rose,* thanks so much for the race report.  That picture at the end of the race shows that you gave it your all and I know you were smiling later at the DIS meet because I saw the pictures.  You are going to rock n' roll at the W&D half in a few weeks!  

*lovedvc* and *tiki23* congratulations on quitting smoking!    That truly is one of the best gifts that you can give yourself.  

*debsters41,* scary story about the robbery.    Glad that everyone was okay and that you are ready to concentrate on you now!  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I'm thankful for all of you for being so supportive! I couldn't go a day without coming on here and reading everyone's stories, good and bad, and getting inspired by everyone!



Amen to that!  



cherry-pops said:


> I'm not used to sharing these kinds of things out loud, it's usually hard for me to find the words. But I do know that I am so grateful for my boyfriend, James. I don't know what I would do without him.



Sounds like a keeper to me!  



jennz said:


> I also got some motivation from Rose - she and her husband don't eat when they're not hungry. What the heck???!!!  If it's x o'clock you have to eat right?    For some reason this was  for me and one that I'm going to put into practice.



Go, jenn, go!    Glad that you had a good time at the meet!


----------



## lisah0711

*Octoberbride03,* sounds like a nice walk with DH and Onslow.   

*pjlla,* hope that DS feels better soon.  I guess it's that time of year again where everyone is sharing their germs at school.  I'm not really looking forward to that.  

*alisa,* your name is so cool!    Lisa turned out to be the most popular name the year I was born so I know quite a few of them but I've only known one other Alisa besides you.

, *Taryn,* you should tell your family that they hurt your feelings when you feel up to it.  I'm sure they didn't do it on purpose.    I'm so proud of you that you are half the size that you used to be in just one short year!  

*jude,* I know that you are going to rock your half in a few weeks!   Sounds like a beautiful Labor Day in your neck of the woods.

*dvccruiser76,* hope the animal park was fun!  

*tggrrstarr,* I'm partial to pumpkin spice lattes myself.  The tall (small) one with skim milk and no whip actually isn't too bad calorie wise.  Too many is hard on the wallet though.   Your new neighborhood sounds like a big improvment.



lovedvc said:


> Just booked a totally unexpected trip to Disney in February, I can't wait, only 168 days away.



 Disney trip!  Where are you staying?



cruisindisney said:


> Today was my first day of C25K.  I talked my neighbor into starting it with me, but expect her to bail on me when we get past week 2.  I have to admit when I started reading about those of you doing this program, I thought you were nuts.  But here I am starting it as well.  Bad thing is that I will decide that I need to go do a Disney 5K.  Any excuse to go to DW or DL!



Good job doing the C25K -- I'm still shocked that I actually liked it.  It's good to have more excuses for Disney trips!  



tigger813 said:


> Staying totally focused all day!!!!! Eating all the right things!!!! And LOTS of WATER!



Go, Tracey, go!  

*mommyof2Pirates,* enjoy your day at the fair!  

*Rose,* honor your body and take it easy whatever you decide to do today.  



nettii said:


> Yesterday I went for a long bike ride with my youngest son. at this point Im just getting moving again trying to create new good habits. I think tuesday I will start Jillians 30 day shred. That dvd kicks my but, but I need a good but kicking!



The Shred is hard -- I've never made it past level 1!  

*mikamah,* I'm so glad that you had a great time on your WDW trip!  Can't wait to hear more about it.  And we will rock this challenge and the Princess!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Previous experience has taught me to lower my expectations for my goals, so I'll be trying to get back to consistent exercise and actually counting my WW pts. I am a runner, I've completed 3 WDW Half marathons and I'm signed up for # 4 in January. *I've run each one at a lower weight than the previous year, and that's still a goal*.



 back, Maria!  I think it is wonderful accomplish to have run so many races and been at a lower weight for each one!    Glad to hear that you had a good time on vacation.  I bet Worf was happy to see you!  

*Dahly,* hope you enjoy your Labor Day, too!  

*Cupcaker,* we always say at our house that nothing helps your house look better like having people come over!  

*Tracy,* what is in a Welsh Dragon?  Isn't that the traditional post marathon drink at WDW?  

I'm hoping our DL half marathon folks check in soon and tell us about their race!


----------



## ImprovGal

Whew!  What a busy weekend!
I was another Boston visitor this weekend.  I took the train in on Saturday and met up with a friend to go to the mfa (hooray for Bank of America museums on us program!).  It was a beautiful day for walking and consequently walked from Back Bay station to the museum and vice versa on the return instead of taking the T.  The tricky part was dodging all of the Northeastern students moving in with their stuff.

Yesterday I took the time to do a partial grocery shopping run to Trader Joe's to stock up on healthy lunches and snacks to bring to work.  



lisah0711 said:


> QOTD Sunday:  If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?



If I were at Disney World right now, I'd probably be watching the tail end of the last Streetmosphere set at the Studios after having alternated watching Streetmosphere with laps around the park all day.


----------



## Connie96

I've popped on a couple times to catch up this weekend but haven't had a chance to comment. First of all:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to Rose and Taryn! I hope you both had very special days.

EVERYONE... If you're still interested in participating in the _WIN! Challenge_, please remember to take your measurements and PM the total to me before the end of Tuesday. (The deadline will usually be Monday, but since today is a holiday...) Click HERE to view the original guidelines for this challenge. I'll post a couple of starting statistics on Wednesday.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## my3princes

Rose and Taryn







lisah0711 said:


> Well, my first attempt at QOTD went "poof" when the boards went down this morning so I will try again . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunday QOTD:  Share with us one thing that you are grateful for today? It can be big or small.  Just think about how blessed you are and share with us.  *



As many of you know from previous challenges my 12 year old was diagnosed with a brain tumor last November and it was removed in December.  That was the single most tramadic, stressful, life altering experience of my life.  I realized in the blink of an eye what was and what was not important in my life.  People, my family and friends, their health and happiness, that is what is important.  The house, car, possessions, etc mean absolutely NOTHING.  I am thankful that the tumor was successfully removed and I still have all 3 of my boys, I'm thankful for my wonderful DH who has brought me happiness for the last 23 years and for my parents and the rest of my family.  I'm thankful for the support that my friends (you all included) provide for me from the major life changing things to the minor everyday things. 



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Sorry for the delay with the QOTD -- apparently my modem stopped working in the night.  After two hours of being on the phone with tech support it is working for now.  So I will post the QOTD and try to get back later for replies.  Sorry!
> 
> QOTD Sunday:  If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?
> 
> If I was at Disneyland right now I would be riding Finding Nemo or Space Mountain or some other Tomorrowland attraction.  If I was at WDW I would be at Animal Kingdom riding Expedition Everest or maybe Kilamanjaro Safaris.
> 
> Happy Labor Day!



If I was at WDW right now I would be waiting for Fantasmic.  I love that show and it would be the best way to end this long weekend.


----------



## lisah0711

I'm going to post the QOTD for tomorrow early in case I have internet troubles again.

*What if I told you that you could double your weight loss by doing one simple thing?*  You can!  A recent study published in the American Journal of Preventive Medicine shows that keeping a "food diary" may double your weight loss efforts. Wow!  

*So the QOTD is do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss? 
*    Yes, definitely 
*    Maybe, it depends on the person 
*   No, I don't think it's necessary *

I know that when I journal my food and exercise I do much better than when I fly by the seat of my pants.  Why?  Because I know otherwise I will underestimate the amount of calories that I consumed and overestimate the amount of calories I burned by exercising and sabotage myself.

*I have one coaching slot open for 9/17 to 9/23.  Coaching is a lot of fun and historically our coaches have a great losing week the week they coach as result of all your inspiration!  *

Have a great evening all!


----------



## my3princes

Everything since Thursday has been a blurr.  We picked up our new camper on Friday.  It is beautiful, but it took longer to pick up then I had thought it would which made me late for work.  That was just a blip in how horrible the night ended up being.  It was without a doubt the worst night that I have waitressed EVER.  No bus kids showed up, the kitchen was so slow, 45 minutes to get a meal out and complainers.  Who has control over how thick a potato skin is?  I was spent, exhausted by the time I got home at 11:30PM.  Mind you the restaurant closed at 9:30.  It took 2 hours to clean up and reset everything. 

I slept in on Saturday then we spent 5 1/2 hours bringing everything from our old camper into our new camper.  Everything found a new home with room to spare.  We finished up just in time for me to head off to work.  Thankfully Saturday night wasn't as bad as Friday.  Sunday morning was spent stacking wood for my parents.  I think we stacked about 3 cord in 3 hours.  Then they had a BBQ and I ate Nothing (wasn't worth the points).  We came home and DH and I took a nap then I had to go shopping.  Came home and made dinner then we headed outside and had a campfire.  We ended up sleeping in the new camper (in our backyard ).  

Today I spent most of the day upholstering the seats for the street rod that DH is building.  He's putting it in a show on the 17th, 18th and 19th so I had to get it done.  It is a "rat rod" at this point which means it runs, but cosmetically it is still really really rough.  No roof, No windows, still rusty.  This has been his dream projects ever since I've known him so seeing him make progress is wonderful.  Someday it will be totally finished, but time and money are always a factor.  I made dinner and now I'm catching up here and on Big Brother.

I have been 100% on my diet since Friday morning.  Journaling, counting points, drinking some water and even getting some exercise even if it is of the work variety.  I am really hoping for a big loss on Friday.  I know that I deserve it.


----------



## my3princes

Tuesday QOTD:

I definitely do better when I journal, but when I journal I am also more likely to weigh my food and calculate actual point rather than doing it from memory.


----------



## RENThead09

aamomma said:


> QOTD Sunday:  If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?



I am actually at Disneyland right now.  After running the half and eating healthy afterwards, I decided to splurge today.  I just got a corndog and sat down to watch Pixar Play Parade. 

 Afterwards gonna buy a vinylmation or two, ride the Maliboomer and Mulhaulen Madness before they close down tomorrow, and then watch the 9pm show of World of Color.  Afterwards, a quick ride on Peter Pan and Big Thunder and then head to the gym on my way home to stretch and roll before my trainer tomorrow. 

This was my first of 13 half marathons over the next 13 months, so right back to the trainer tomorrow.  It's definitely a love-hate relationship.  Love running-hate the "gym" workouts-love the results!  7 pounds in the last month.  Another 15 or so to hit my goal.  

Have a great and healthy week everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ok, here's my little whine for the day, feel free to skip it. We just wasted 5 hours of our lives trying to get a brand new samsung android phone to sync to our computer only to be told by samsung that they have no idea what was wrong with it and to take it back to sprint! Uggh! We have resisted getting a new phone for a long time--Mike and I both have the most basic phones you can buy--doesn't even have picture mail. But with as much traveling as we are doing in the next couple months, we decided why not. I was looking forward to checking email, having my music at the same place as my phone, being able to get pics from ds, and Mike wanted to be able to check sports scores. Neither one of our laptops will recognise the phone and so we can't do anything that involves moving data back and forth. We couldn't even get the app which moves itunes wirelessly to work! So now tomorrow Mike is going to spend another hour or so dealing with the sprint store. Sorry, to sound like such a whiner, but I hate it when you pay a lot of money for something and IT DOESN'T WORK!!!! At this point, I just want my old phone back. Who cares about the extra stuff. So frustrating! And I haven't had dinner yet, and I'm getting a little cranky to boot!

Kathy and Maria--welcome back!

renthead09--13 halves in the 13 months! Wow, good for you!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone!

York's was fun. Not anywhere near as good as the Animal Kingdom in WDW, but much closer to home. 

*RENThead09* - That is quite a goal! Congrats on crossing off the first of 13 

*mikamah & Worfiedoodles* - More Mass friends. Where are you in Mass?

*Sunday's QOTD* - If I was in WDW right now I'd probably be in bed. My DS likes to go to bed around 7, so it's easier to just go to bed early with him while we're on vacation. Though if it was nice outside and we were staying at a hotel on property with a good view from the balcony like the Boardwalk, My DH and I might be sitting on the balcony people watching with a nice glass of wine in hand. 

So I think my little one somehow read my mind, last night he went to bed at 8:30 and didn't wake up until we woke him up this morning at 7:30 
My DH said he heard him stir around 1:30, but he must not have cried b/c I didn't hear a thing. It was a miracle and of course when I woke up at 6:30 I went in to make sure that he was okay before going back to bed myself for another 30 minutes.

Well tonight I'm back on the weight loss wagon. I even started working out tonight. I am a *HUGE* fan of Leslie Sansone. If anyone likes walking, her workouts are excellent. If you have cable, you can watch them free On Demand. Right now they have the 1 mile or 2 mile ones to watch, so I bookmarked them both. 

Here is my plan. For the month of September I hope to do the walking workouts at least 4 times a week. In October I will switch to my Step DVD's for a couple of weeks then work into my new Step DVD that uses the toning bar for the last 2 weeks of the month. In November I will switch to my Tao Bo Amped DVD set and then in December I will do a combination of workouts. 

I figure if I write it down here and tell someone then I will feel more accountable to keep up with it. 

When I was pregnant I took prenatal yoga and before each class there was a Zumba class held. We all wanted to take it, but given our states at the time it wasn't smart to start something new like that, so I am going to ask for the Zumba DVD set for Christmas. Hopefully having something new to do will keep me busy when the Biggest Loser Challenge 11 starts. 

Well, time to shower and hit the hay. Back to work tomorrow, but since I don't work on Friday's it's a 3 day week. Hooray


----------



## alamere1496

dvccruiser76 said:


> *mikamah & Worfiedoodles* - More Mass friends. Where are you in Mass?
> 
> Oh...I'm in Mass too!!  I'm in Dartmouth.  Anyone else close?  It would be great to have a walking/running friend. I'm always better at sticking to my routine when I know that I have to meet someone.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great long weekend.  Back to reality tomorrow...Kids back to school and mom back to work.
> 
> Ann


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pjlla said:


> I had to DRAG myself up for my run... I kept laying there trying to tell myself that I overslept and didn't have enough time for a full run (true), but I finally got up and did about 3 mi... not the 6 mi I had planned, but we need to shower and leave to go visit DMIL soon.    I made the *BETTER* choice.... *BEST* choice would have been to actually set my alarm clock last night so I didn't oversleep!  *WORST* choice would have been to skip the run all together.



Good job on picking the better of the two choices.  Doing something is always better than not doing anything at all.  Good job



cclovesdis said:


> Not sure what we'll do today. I am thinking Newbury Street, but am not positive. We need to check out of the hotel soon, so I better go. I will try to check in tonight-hopefully after a Wii workout.



Hi CC....I hope you had a great day.  Sounds like a lot of fun.



mikamah said:


> I just got back from WDW for my son's surprise trip, and we had a fabulous time. I'm a little sad to be back.  Michael came in and woke me up this morning and said he had a dream that we just went to wdw.  It was so fun surprising him, and we joked about it many times along the trip.



Im so glad your back Kathy! Missed ya around here.  The trip sounds like it was fabulous.  I bet it was so fun just spending it with you and michael.  The weight loss is amazing especially while being in disney and you even had 2 vacations prior too.  That is excellent.  I know you will get right back on the wagon.  



mikamah said:


> I love reading the trip reports, and always toy with the idea of writing one, so maybe I will.



I say do it.  I would read along.  I love reading the TR too.  I have to say doing one for our trip was so much fun.  Its nice to go back now and read it.  It brings back all the wonderful memories we made.



Cupcaker said:


> Im enlisting my BF's graphic design skills to create this years invitations for our pumpkin carving party and our gingerbread house party.  Theyre my favorite parties of the year!   On to the cleaning...



The parties sound like fun.  What great ideas.  We love to entertain too but lately time and money have become an issue.  I hope the BBQ goes well.




tggrrstarr said:


> I did find a great sale at the Yankee Candle store, I got the new caramel candle.  If I can't eat it, at least I can smell it!



ooohhhh Caramel!  I have to get that one for the fall.  I love the Yankee Candle store!



cherry-pops said:


> I just went for a jog! I don't jog well, so for me it's a big accomplishment! Especially going out at 8pm in the dark and on my own. Didn't quite manage the full W1D1 of C25K, but it's early days.



Great job on getting started.  Unlike you I freak out when it gets dark.  Im afraid someone will get me  Glad you enjoyed yourself.



RENThead09 said:


> I am actually at Disneyland right now.  After running the half and eating healthy afterwards, I decided to splurge today.  I just got a corndog and sat down to watch Pixar Play Parade.
> 
> Afterwards gonna buy a vinylmation or two, ride the Maliboomer and Mulhaulen Madness before they close down tomorrow, and then watch the 9pm show of World of Color.  Afterwards, a quick ride on Peter Pan and Big Thunder and then head to the gym on my way home to stretch and roll before my trainer tomorrow.
> 
> This was my first of 13 half marathons over the next 13 months, so right back to the trainer tomorrow.  It's definitely a love-hate relationship.  Love running-hate the "gym" workouts-love the results!  7 pounds in the last month.  Another 15 or so to hit my goal.
> 
> Have a great and healthy week everyone!



Sounds like a great time at DL.  Wow 13 1/2 in 13 months.  Are you insane?????  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Here is my plan. For the month of September I hope to do the walking workouts at least 4 times a week. In October I will switch to my Step DVD's for a couple of weeks then work into my new Step DVD that uses the toning bar for the last 2 weeks of the month. In November I will switch to my Tao Bo Amped DVD set and then in December I will do a combination of workouts.



The plan sounds great.  If you want to do some ZUMBA at home you can go on You Tube and search for zumba.  You will get a ton of short videos that you can follow along at home.  At least you can get started before christmas and then you will know for sure if you like it enough to ask for the DVD's.


Hi all.  I at least got caught up from todays posts.  I think I will just move on from here.

QOTD- If I was at WDW right now I would at whatever park at late EMH.  Maybe touring the countries of epcot or riding a few more rides at MK.

I got a 7 mile run in this morning and the cool air was invigorating.  It did warm up by the end of the run but still pretty bearable.  I am amazed that I ran that far.

We then spent a fun day at the fair.  We saw pigs race, and a tiger show.  On a spur of the moment we decided to take Ryan my 5 year old to the Demolition Derby they have in the grandstand.  My parents took our 3yr old Nick with them.  We really enjoyed ourselves.  

Before I forget I wanted to congratulate Rose on the race.....Awesome pics lady.  Way to go

I also want to say happy belated birthday to Taryn, connie, and rose.  I wish you many many more.

I am off to bed.  Another busy week ahead of me.


----------



## Octoberbride03

I have to get ready for bed, but wanted to say hi and check in before i toddle off to my pillow.  Worked an extra hour today, so no workout for me. Really feeling my work schedule in left glute area.   This and the hip is what I pulled a few weeks ago.  I think its due to my schedule but there is no changing it. Schedules are all automated now   So God knows if I'll ever have a full weekend again.  

I have a question for those of you with the toning/rocker shoes.  I wear the target version as my work shoes and they have really helped with my knees if nothing else.  But I'm wondering just how often do you wear them and is it possible that I am wearing them for too long?  On my feet with them about 7 hours a day 5 days a week.  I wonder if that's half of the problem with my glute/hip  I don't wear them around the house or for working out or walking the dog at all.  

We wore poor Onslow out yesterday.  He was happy as a clam in the park and we watched carefully for signs of tiredness and kept him watered every .25 mile.  But today he just basically laid down and slept all day long.  He moved very little, and had no energy to go even 10 ft it seemed.  He's a smaller doggie,  but its so hard to tell how far is far enough and what's too far when he's so clearly enjoying himself.  I feel kind of bad that he's so tuckered out.  He was fine last night and today it seemed it just him while I was at work I guess. 

Anyhow, off to bed.  Back tomorrow


----------



## donac

Just a short note hello.  Classes start today so I don't have much time this morning.  I need to get dressed and move my lunch from the frig to the cooler bag.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> QOTD Sunday:  If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?


Since it's 5:57 am, I'm going to be optimistic and say just finishing up a run from BLT to the castle and back 2 times, and having a cup of coffee on my BLT balcony, watching the castle change colors!  



mikamah said:


> I just got back from WDW for my son's surprise trip, and we had a fabulous time.  I'm a little sad to be back.


So glad you had a blast!!!  You have to do a TR - it's great to relive the memories, and I wanna know more!!  Sophie asked me this weekend when we could go back to Disney World, and then she wanted to pretend we were there.  Thank goodness for theme park music and you tube! 



Cupcaker said:


> QOTD:  If I was at WDW I would probably be at Mickeys Philharmagic.


My favorite attraction in all of WDW!  The pumpkin carving and gingerbread house parties sound great.  I might get advice from you, sounds like great fun for my 11yr. old DD and her friends!



tggrrstarr said:


> Hello!  I went to a breakfast cookout this morning.  Strange, but a lot of fun.


First time I've ever heard of that.  How did that work???



cherry-pops said:


> I just went for a jog! I don't jog well, so for me it's a big accomplishment! Especially going out at 8pm in the dark and on my own. Didn't quite manage the full W1D1 of C25K, but it's early days.


GREAT JOB!!!!!  



LuvBaloo said:


> In a few days we move to the in-laws house where there's wireless internet.


Shannon  you actually posted something other than results!  Hope that means you are getting a new normal!  We miss you!  



lisah0711 said:


> *So the QOTD is do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *    Yes, definitely
> *    Maybe, it depends on the person
> *   No, I don't think it's necessary *


It's definitely important, especially when it involves actually measuring your portions.  I am famous for over/underestimating those, which makes tracking useless!



RENThead09 said:


> I am actually at Disneyland right now. This was my first of 13 half marathons over the next 13 months, so right back to the trainer tomorrow.


GREAT JOB!!!!!  So exciting!  You are going to be in such amazing shape!



Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry, to sound like such a whiner, but I hate it when you pay a lot of money for something and IT DOESN'T WORK!!!! At this point, I just want my old phone back. Who cares about the extra stuff. So frustrating! And I haven't had dinner yet, and I'm getting a little cranky to boot!:


Rose - I would have screamed, and DH would have probably thrown the thing by now.  I know you were looking at these for a while, hard when they don't meet expectations.  I need to move my move into the latest century, too, but don't have the time to!  Hope Mike can get it figured out!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I got a 7 mile run in this morning and the cool air was invigorating.  It did warm up by the end of the run but still pretty bearable.  I am amazed that I ran that far.


Great job Lindsay!!!!



donac said:


> Just a short note hello.  Classes start today so I don't have much time this morning.  I need to get dressed and move my lunch from the frig to the cooler bag.


Hope you have a great first day!!!!

*Sounds like everyone had a great Labor Day weekend!*

Sorry I was MIA yesterday.  I didn't set my alarm, but woke up at 5 anyway.   Started looking at TIWvs. DDP for our trip next July.  When I am kinda depressed, I plan WDW trips!  Finished up, dressed for my run, Sophie woke up and wanted me to lie back down with her.  Oh well, I got some snuggle time.  By the time she went back to sleep, I was out of the mood.  Bad excuse, I know.

We had some more things to get from MIL and FIL's from yard sale, and decided to stop at a few.  BIG MISTAKE!!  There was a family selling puppies.  See where this is going?????  I fell in love on sight, which I don't usually do, as did the girls.  Maybe it was selling all the baby stuff that had me feeling all maternal or something.  Anyway, AK cried her eyes out for this puppy as an early birthday present.  We told DH "NO".  He looked at it for a few minutes and said "the last thing we need is another dog."  We left, all the girls sad.  I gave AK the speech about respecting Daddy and dealing with disappointments.  We got to MIL and FIL's, he pulled me to the side, and said "how healthy were they?"    He had actually gotten a little teary eyed at letting go of some of the baby stuff, too.  We kept some special outfits, (first one we bought when we found out we were pregnant with AK, dresses they wore in pictures with my dad they had made, etc.) So we left the girls, told them to help their grandparents and we were going to a few more, went back, and inspected them and talked to the breeders.

They were minature schnauzer/maltese mixes, and seemed very healthy.  We checked them all, all over, and had been well cared for.  Not like us to make an impulse pet decision.  I knew nothing about the 2 breeds, just thought they were cute.  He talked her down off her selling price, which I only think worked b/c she had seen DD crying earlier. He's mostly white, with black on his face and ears, and a ring on his tail, and 1 black spot on the side.  A total furball, so sweet and good.  He's responding very well to no!

Brought him back, and the girls went nuts!  DH gets the father of the year award.  So we spent the afternoon buying puppy gear that we needed, playing, training (no accidents!!!!) and researching, working on class stuff, and watching VT lose. 

Turns out, this is one of those crazy "designer hybrid" dogs.  Mauzer is what they are called.  I thought it was just a cute mutt!    When I was looking it up, found ads for $400-$900 for these things. Sheez! Actually found an ad for him she had posted, asking $400.    Didn't pay even half that.  No wonder she was so reluctant to come down, like we were killing her.  She begged me, "don't tell ANYONE how much you paid for him".  She said she had already sold three over the weekend at asking price! 

Had a good night with him, but I can see this is going to cut into my running time even more for a while.  Guess I'm going to start evening running again for a bit, while DH is home.  

Sorry for my book, but had to tell you all about the latest edition to the family!    DH got to name him.  I wanted Simba, but he picked "Beamer" after VT's coach, Frank Beamer.  Oh well, small price to pay!
The two dogs are leary of each other, sniffing and such, but going much better than I thought.  We made a rule that if someone was holding or playing with Beamer, another member of the family had to be doing the same for Pablo!

Have a great day everyone!  Work, then Sophie's open house for preschool!  She starts Thursday!  See you tonight!


----------



## Rose&Mike

nettii said:


> Hi All!
> Pjll thank you for inspiring me this morning! I went for a long fast walk today after reading your post.Thanks!
> Yesterday I went for a long bike ride with my youngest son. at this point Im just getting moving again trying to create new good habits. I think tuesday I will start Jillians 30 day shred. That dvd kicks my but, but I need a good but kicking!
> Today will be harder to stay on track we are heading to a bbq at my sisters. I think I can do well with chicken k bobs and salad but im gona splurge on my key lime pie. I did good while making it yesterday and never tasted it! So yay me!
> Hope every one has a great labor day!


Hope the bbq was fun. Great job on the exercise!



mikamah said:


> I just got back from WDW for my son's surprise trip, and we had a fabulous time.  I didn't think I'd be able to handle the heat, but it was pretty much the same as the summer we've had here in MA.  We lucked out with not a drop of rain.  I thought we'd take it easy and hang at the pool a lot with the heat, but he wanted to go, go, go.  We got free dining, and I ate so much, but with all the exercise, I was actually down 1 pound from the day we left.  One of my big downfalls is late night eating, and in a hotel, there's no kitchen, so even though I ate dessert most days and had a few mickey bars, I didn't then come back home and snack into the night.  I know from past experience if I continue eating as if I'm on vacation, I'll put on 5-10 pounds in a week, but if I get right on track today, which I plan to, I can prevent that gain.  I'd have to say Boma was one of my favorite restaurants, and one of the reasons was I loved the tiny desserts.  ( I saw one in someone's signature next to a quarter.) I sampled 4 of them, but at Chef MIckey's I had 2 desserts which were probably like 8 of the boma desserts.  Ah, it's all about dessert.
> 
> I'm a little sad to be back.  Michael came in and woke me up this morning and said he had a dream that we just went to wdw.  It was so fun surprising him, and we joked about it many times along the trip.
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying the labor day weekend.


Kathy-- on coming back with a loss! Did you all do the Halloween party? Don't you just love all the fall decorations at the MK?

Maria--did you do Harry Potter World--or whatever it's called? We're debating making a day trip over there in December when we go.




Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone!   Taryn!!!
> 
> Im finally feeling better! Not a hundred percent but good enough to get on that elliptical  Reading everyones comments is very inspirational and motivational.  Thank you for sharing the good and the bad.  It makes this journey even better and I have learned a lot from all of you these past couple of days.
> 
> This upcoming weekend is my BF's 31st birthday.  We're going to have a bbq for him at our house soooo that means we have to clean the house spotless.  We enjoy having parties and entertaining our family and friends at our new house.  Im enlisting my BF's graphic design skills to create this years invitations for our pumpkin carving party and our gingerbread house party.  Theyre my favorite parties of the year!   On to the cleaning...


Those sound like fun parties! Glad you are feeling better.



aamomma said:


> QOTD Sunday:  If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?
> 
> 
> Next week I WILL be at WDW, and at this time I'll be at MK, strolling down Main Street, totally in awe of the Castle (I never get tired of seeing it!!!!)


Me either!



Dismom55 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't do well with losing so I thought I would just be a lurker if you don't mind.  Still trying to slim down of course, but hoping to pick up some good tips along the way.
> 
> Good Luck to all!


Welcome! We'd love for you to join us!



tggrrstarr said:


> Hello!  I went to a breakfast cookout this morning.  Strange, but a lot of fun.  I also went shopping with my mom, I was looking for a new pair of shoes for my workouts.  I had picked out a specific pair but none of the stores near me have them.  Well, one does, but only in pink.  I hate pink.  Couldn't do it.  I am probably gonna have to order them online, but I am so impatient.  I want them now!  I did find a great sale at the Yankee Candle store, I got the new caramel candle.  If I can't eat it, at least I can smell it!
> 
> QOTD - If I was at WDW right now, I would be at Blizzard Beach in the lazy river.  Then I would hop over to Epcot to Le Cellier for a yummy steak dinner, maybe hit up Soarin on the way out.


I love breakfast. What did you have to eat? And how can you hate pink? My running shoes have green in them and it's killing me that they aren't pink! But they are the best shoes for me right now, so I have to put up with them!



cherry-pops said:


> I just went for a jog! I don't jog well, so for me it's a big accomplishment! Especially going out at 8pm in the dark and on my own. Didn't quite manage the full W1D1 of C25K, but it's early days.


Congrats on the run!



LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping on a little late to say hi to everybody!
> 
> For those who are new to the challenge, my name is Shannon.
> I'm married with 2 daughters (8 & 5).
> I started a new job as a Jr. Accountant last week after 14 years of being a lab supervisor.  I have been taking accounting courses on the side for a couple years, and am thrilled to get started on my new career.
> The best part is that my husband and I will now work in the same town .
> The worst part is finishing off renovations on the old house so we can sell it, and living with family until we can get into the new house.  We've been staying with my parents for the first part, and computer access is limited at their place.  In a few days we move to the in-laws house where there's wireless internet.   I will once again be able to check online in the evenings while watching TV with my DH.   I think next week there will actually be a couple quiet evenings where we are able to do that.  My DH's sister got married 2 days ago, so last week was very full visiting with all the family that came in from out of town.
> 
> I started my official weightloss journey in 2009 on the Dis, and after losing 20lbs in the first few months, have struggled to lose more.  My biggest issues are consistently making time for exercise.  A few months ago I started a C25K program, and was enjoying it, but the last few weeks everything has been replaced with the chaos of moving and renos.
> 
> I'll be back online tomorrow evening to post the starting results post!
> 
> I apologize, but I haven't read any of the 23 pages already in the thread, but by next week, I'll be able to be more active on here!


Hi Shannon! Your life is so busy right now! Thanks for all that you do.



ImprovGal said:


> Whew!  What a busy weekend!
> I was another Boston visitor this weekend.  I took the train in on Saturday and met up with a friend to go to the mfa (hooray for Bank of America museums on us program!).  It was a beautiful day for walking and consequently walked from Back Bay station to the museum and vice versa on the return instead of taking the T.  The tricky part was dodging all of the Northeastern students moving in with their stuff.
> .


Sounds like a great weekend1



Connie96 said:


> I've popped on a couple times to catch up this weekend but haven't had a chance to comment. First of all:
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to Rose and Taryn! I hope you both had very special days.
> 
> EVERYONE... If you're still interested in participating in the _WIN! Challenge_, please remember to take your measurements and PM the total to me before the end of Tuesday. (The deadline will usually be Monday, but since today is a holiday...) Click HERE to view the original guidelines for this challenge. I'll post a couple of starting statistics on Wednesday.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


Connie--I am still planning on doing this. I'm just a little behind!



my3princes said:


> Rose and Taryn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks!



my3princes said:


> Everything since Thursday has been a blurr.  We picked up our new camper on Friday.  It is beautiful, but it took longer to pick up then I had thought it would which made me late for work.  That was just a blip in how horrible the night ended up being.  It was without a doubt the worst night that I have waitressed EVER.  No bus kids showed up, the kitchen was so slow, 45 minutes to get a meal out and complainers.  Who has control over how thick a potato skin is?  I was spent, exhausted by the time I got home at 11:30PM.  Mind you the restaurant closed at 9:30.  It took 2 hours to clean up and reset everything.
> 
> I slept in on Saturday then we spent 5 1/2 hours bringing everything from our old camper into our new camper.  Everything found a new home with room to spare.  We finished up just in time for me to head off to work.  Thankfully Saturday night wasn't as bad as Friday.  Sunday morning was spent stacking wood for my parents.  I think we stacked about 3 cord in 3 hours.  Then they had a BBQ and I ate Nothing (wasn't worth the points).  We came home and DH and I took a nap then I had to go shopping.  Came home and made dinner then we headed outside and had a campfire.  We ended up sleeping in the new camper (in our backyard ).
> 
> Today I spent most of the day upholstering the seats for the street rod that DH is building.  He's putting it in a show on the 17th, 18th and 19th so I had to get it done.  It is a "rat rod" at this point which means it runs, but cosmetically it is still really really rough.  No roof, No windows, still rusty.  This has been his dream projects ever since I've known him so seeing him make progress is wonderful.  Someday it will be totally finished, but time and money are always a factor.  I made dinner and now I'm catching up here and on Big Brother.
> 
> I have been 100% on my diet since Friday morning.  Journaling, counting points, drinking some water and even getting some exercise even if it is of the work variety.  I am really hoping for a big loss on Friday.  I know that I deserve it.


The new camper sounds great! Yea for being on track!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Well tonight I'm back on the weight loss wagon. I even started working out tonight. I am a *HUGE* fan of Leslie Sansone. If anyone likes walking, her workouts are excellent. If you have cable, you can watch them free On Demand. Right now they have the 1 mile or 2 mile ones to watch, so I bookmarked them both.
> 
> Here is my plan. For the month of September I hope to do the walking workouts at least 4 times a week. In October I will switch to my Step DVD's for a couple of weeks then work into my new Step DVD that uses the toning bar for the last 2 weeks of the month. In November I will switch to my Tao Bo Amped DVD set and then in December I will do a combination of workouts.
> 
> I figure if I write it down here and tell someone then I will feel more accountable to keep up with it.
> 
> When I was pregnant I took prenatal yoga and before each class there was a Zumba class held. We all wanted to take it, but given our states at the time it wasn't smart to start something new like that, so I am going to ask for the Zumba DVD set for Christmas. Hopefully having something new to do will keep me busy when the Biggest Loser Challenge 11 starts.
> 
> Well, time to shower and hit the hay. Back to work tomorrow, but since I don't work on Friday's it's a 3 day week. Hooray


Sounds like a good plan!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I got a 7 mile run in this morning and the cool air was invigorating.  It did warm up by the end of the run but still pretty bearable.  I am amazed that I ran that far.
> 
> I am off to bed.  Another busy week ahead of me.


Great job on the run Lindsey!



Octoberbride03 said:


> I have to get ready for bed, but wanted to say hi and check in before i toddle off to my pillow.  Worked an extra hour today, so no workout for me. Really feeling my work schedule in left glute area.   This and the hip is what I pulled a few weeks ago.  I think its due to my schedule but there is no changing it. Schedules are all automated now   So God knows if I'll ever have a full weekend again.
> 
> I have a question for those of you with the toning/rocker shoes.  I wear the target version as my work shoes and they have really helped with my knees if nothing else.  But I'm wondering just how often do you wear them and is it possible that I am wearing them for too long?  On my feet with them about 7 hours a day 5 days a week.  I wonder if that's half of the problem with my glute/hip  I don't wear them around the house or for working out or walking the dog at all.
> 
> Anyhow, off to bed.  Back tomorrow


I don't know anything about the shoes, but I will tell you that I have to be careful not to wear heals too much, or I start having calf problems. So I'm guessing that depending on how the shoe is changing your stride or which muscles you are flexing when you are stationary they could be effecting your hip/glute. Could you try a different pair for a few days?



donac said:


> Just a short note hello.  Classes start today so I don't have much time this morning.  I need to get dressed and move my lunch from the frig to the cooler bag.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Hi Dona! Have a great first day.

Taryn--Congrats on the new puppy. He sounds wonderful.

Well, the phone is going back. Mike called sprint last night and had them turn my old phone back on. I think he was willing to try a different one and see if it worked, but I'd had enough. I've lived without it this long, I think I can live without it a little bit longer.

The plan today is to run after work if Mike isn't at the sprint store too long. I feel like I need a weekend to recover from my weekend. I'm really tired! I haven't worked out since Saturday, so looking forward to a run tonight. My foot was still a little sore yesterday, so I think the extra day off was good. I think I'm going to take some sneakers to work, just in case it starts bothering me again. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

DVCCruiser76- I love Leslie Sansone too! I have the original 1, 2, and 3 mile walks on tape, though my 2 mile just stopped working. I had given my mom the DVD with the 1 and 2 miles on it. I have the 3 mile Pilates walk, the Walk Slim 4 mile and the 5 mile walk. I usually do at least one a day. I will probably do the 3 mile with hand weights this afternoon. The Pilates is my real favorite though.

Just finished 2 miles on the elliptical. DD1 didn't do much on the free step but at least she got up! We're watching Bedtime Stories! Never get tired of this movie! Almost done with first 24oz of water.

Have to be at work around 9 for a 10am client. After that the girls and I have a lot of shopping to do before school starts tomorrow: BJs, Costco, Target, Payless, Justice, Dollar Store, liquor store (that's not for school stuff though)! Tonight is DD2s first soccer practice so hopefully I will get to walk the track during that time. Going to try and do well food wise as well today. I think I did well yesterday. I'm not going to weigh myself until Friday. Those of you who know me know how hard that is for me! Didn't eat well over the weekend so I'm afraid to step on it until I know I've done something positive about it!

Need to fold a bag of laundry and then take a shower and get ready for the rest of my crazy day! Have a great one everyone!!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

donac said:


> Just a short note hello.  Classes start today so I don't have much time this morning.  I need to get dressed and move my lunch from the frig to the cooler bag.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



I hope the first day of school goes well for you!



flipflopmom said:


> Brought him back, and the girls went nuts!  DH gets the father of the year award.  So we spent the afternoon buying puppy gear that we needed, playing, training (no accidents!!!!) and researching, working on class stuff, and watching VT lose.



Awww what great parents you guys are.  Congrats on the new puppy....post a pic I would love to see what he looks like.  

I also was cracking up about the being depressed and planning WDW vacations.  I do the same thing.  Even if we dont plan on going for 3 years with the family again....when Im feeling down I start to plan the vacation in my mind.  I think its just that removal from reality for awhile that our brains need.

I will talk to everyone later....I have a ton of stuff to do at work today.

Have a great one!


----------



## jenanderson

Morning Everyone!  We are back from the cabin and had a really nice weekend despite how cold it was.  

First off...things I missed...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to *Rose and Taryn*!    Sorry I missed it but I wanted to give you a belated shout-out!  Hope you both had wonderful days!

*Pat - *Way to go on your half marathon...I am so impressed with your goal of doing 13 in 13 months.  Sounds like you are on a mission with your running!    I laughed at the love/hate relationship you have going.  

*Rose - *You looked so incredible in your race photos!    It sounded like you did a great job and pushed through the difficult stretch.  You are going to TOTALLY ROCK the Wine & Dine!!!

Alright - there were way more posts while I am gone but I am going to try to move forward.  I did go through and read all of the posts while I was gone so that I could note everyone who answered part 2 of the Healthy Habits challenge.  

I did great with the exercising while we were up north.  On Friday night I swam in the lake with my full-body wetsuit on (partially because it was so cold and partially because it is so heavy that it adds to the workout).  On Saturday I ran 9.5 miles on the road, 2.5 miles in the lake and swam in my wetsuit again (it was only in the 40s outside...very cold)!  I thought I did okay with the eating - not great but okay.  I drank my water and really limited the alcohol.  I also did not eat as much as normal at the pot luck we went to. 

 I was not happy when I got home though because when I stepped on the scale, it was up even more.    I feel like I am so off track and can't figure out how to get back into control.  I know there are a million reasons why it is happening - I feel very stressed about my lack of a job, I feel very stressed sitting at a computer doing applications non-stop, I am eating when I am stressed and I am eating the wrong foods.  I know what I am doing wrong but it hasn't helped me change and do what I know I need to do.  I keep saying each morning that today is going to be the day that I am strong enough to stay on plan and get going again but each day I make bad choices.  The worse part is....I already am feeling bad about not having a job and then I feel even worse when I eat bad.  The eating used to make me think I feel better but now when I eat, I just feel horrible about how weak I am being.  

So, I am going to post my plans for today here.  I am going to check in with all of you today.  If I feel like I am going to make a bad choice, I am going to come here and try to talk it out.  I want to change things up and not gain any more weight.  I have already made a week-long food plan to be sure that I know what I am going to eat and that it is all the best choices.  I am going to run this morning even though it is cold, wet and windy (gusts up to 50 mph).  I have to face job searching this afternoon and go to a substitute training tonight but I am going to work on not letting it make me think it is an excuse for eating.  I will write everything I eat down today, including the serving sizes and points.  I will come back and answer all the QOTDs that I missed after I run.  Today is the day things have to turn around because I do not want to get to the point where I gain all 45 pounds back.  

Well, I have already written a book to you all   It is time to get the kids up for their first day of school and get going for the day.  I have a plan and I will stick to it!

Happy Tuesday Everyone!
Jen


----------



## Rose&Mike

Jen-- No words of advice, because I know you know what to do. You will not gain all 45 pounds back. I hope you have a good day today. When I am really stressed out, popping in a lot here really helps me. We are all here and happy to listen to everything that is going on. And man, those were some impressive workouts this weekend.

And if I didn't say it before, thanks for all the positive comments from everyone about the race and the pics. For the first time in a really long time, (maybe ever) I had no problems at all with having my picture taken. I even like the end of the race picture.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!   

Please be sure that you have PM'd your starting weight to LuvBaloo and your WIN! measurements to Connie96, if you haven't already.  Also, be keeping track of thos Healthy Habits points.  Remember you can do any or all of these.  You can even chat and do none of them.  But we hope that you will do all of them!  



cherry-pops said:


> If I was there right now I would love to be at Hollywood Studios at the Animation Academy or riding Toy Story Mania.



I love Animation Academy.  I could watch those big screens all day long!  

Good job on starting the C25K.  My jogging isn't much faster than my walking -- pace isn't important at all at this stage -- just moving!  



aamomma said:


> QOTD Sunday:  If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?
> 
> Next week I WILL be at WDW, and at this time I'll be at MK, strolling down Main Street, totally in awe of the Castle (I never get tired of seeing it!!!!)



 aamomma!  How exciting to be so close to vacation!  Where are you staying and how long will you be there.  Should be great crowd wise now that school has started pretty much everywhere.



Dismom55 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't do well with losing so I thought I would just be a lurker if you don't mind.  Still trying to slim down of course, but hoping to pick up some good tips along the way.
> 
> Good Luck to all!



Good luck to you too!    Lurking is fine and, of course, we will be happy to chat with you if you decide to de-lurk!  

Good luck finding your shoes, *tgrrstarr!*

*LuvBaloo,* thank you for sticking with us as weightkeeper during this busy, busy time in your life!   



ImprovGal said:


> Yesterday I took the time to do a partial grocery shopping run to Trader Joe's to stock up on healthy lunches and snacks to bring to work.



Sounds like you've set yourself up for success!

*my2princes,* you always have the coolest graphics for special occassions!    Great job being 100% on all week-end in spite of your busy times!  



RENThead09 said:


> This was my first of 13 half marathons over the next 13 months, so right back to the trainer tomorrow.  It's definitely a love-hate relationship.  Love running-hate the "gym" workouts-love the results!  7 pounds in the last month.  Another 15 or so to hit my goal.



Wow!  With that ambitious half marathon goal you should reach your goal in no time!

Bummer about the phone, *Rose!*  Technology sticks sometimes!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here is my plan. For the month of September I hope to do the walking workouts at least 4 times a week. In October I will switch to my Step DVD's for a couple of weeks then work into my new Step DVD that uses the toning bar for the last 2 weeks of the month. In November I will switch to my Tao Bo Amped DVD set and then in December I will do a combination of workouts.



Sounds like a great exercise plan and all the way through the challenge!  

*alamere1496,* I think you Baw-stawn folks win the prize for the most participants in close proximity this time around! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi all.  I at least got caught up from todays posts.  I think I will just move on from here.



Sounds like a great day at the fair, Lindsay.  

I think your strategy for just picking up where you are is a good one for our thread at this stage.  Our big thread can be overwhelming at times but if you just pick up where we are you will be just fine!  

*Octoberbride03,* can you try a different pair of shoes at work for a couple of days to see if that makes any difference in your hip?    My podiatrist told me the toner shoes are just the same type of shoes that they prescribed for years for people with certain types of foot problems.  Maybe you are getting too much of a good thing.  

Have a great first day of school, *donac!* 

*Taryn,* congratulations on the new family member.  I bet Pablo will like having a companion once he gets used to the idea! 

Enjoy your busy day, *Tracey!* 

, *jenanderson,* I will be thinking of you today.  I know that this is not the point where you gain all the weight back.  It is a rough patch that you are in now but you have a great plan and you can do it!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## jennz

Jen you're training tonight is a positive step   Posting will be a big help for you to do something besides nervous eating...as for this past weekend, you might see a drop in a few days, that was a lot of exercise!  Did you have more salt than usual?  Also, you're under a lot of stress and we know that messes with our bodies.

Rose I've been meaning to tell you how impressed my dh is that very impressed that you _ran_ the half!!


----------



## tggrrstarr

flipflopmom said:


> First time I've ever heard of that.  How did that work???
> 
> 
> They were minature schnauzer/maltese mixes, and seemed very healthy.  We checked them all, all over, and had been well cared for.  Not like us to make an impulse pet decision.



Congratulations on the new puppy!  We made a similar impulse decision when we got our kitten.  We had said we were gonna wait 6 months to a year, then all of a sudden we had her!  Best decision ever!



Rose&Mike said:


> I love breakfast. What did you have to eat? And how can you hate pink? My running shoes have green in them and it's killing me that they aren't pink! But they are the best shoes for me right now, so I have to put up with them!


The breakfast was fun.  A friend of my dad's from church does this every Labor Day, and I was lucky enough to have the day off to go.  Turns out it was quite a few families from the church that I've known forever.  I went with my parents and brother.  Everyone was responsible for bringing their own food and cooking it.  My dad put foil on top of the grill and we used a frying pan on it for the eggs and blueberry pancakes, then grilled ham and sausage right on top of the foil.  I had a slice of ham, some small sausage patties and a blueberry pancake.  I've found if I put blueberries in them & add a little cinnamon, I can eat them without any butter or syrup and its not nearly so bad in calories.

As for the shoes, I found that the two colors I liked were available only online so I ordered them from the site.  I just have to be patient until they arrive.  I got them in orange.  I got the new skechers shape ups in the training version.  They are supposed to be perfect for aerobics, walking and jogging.  I decided if I was gonna spend that much on a shoe, I might as well get the color I wanted, even if I have to wait.  Sorry, I really have never been a fan of pink,  not sure why.  Maybe hate is a strong word, lol.  I just can't see me wearing a pink shoe when I would never buy pink clothing.

QOTD- Yes, I definitely think tracking food is important.  I learned this when I first started using my calorie app.  I couldn't believe some of what I had been eating and how bad it was.  I knew how bad the fast food was, but there were other things I had know idea about.  Now I record everything, measure and do lots of research.  My husband wanted chinese the other night, I spent a half hour online researching calories and trying to find something I could eat.  If I know in advance we will be eating out, I try to plan my day to lower my calories & even add a higher calorie burning workout.


----------



## cclovesdis

I ended up spending the night at my BFF's house. She lives closer to Boston and I was just too tired to drive another hour to my house. I woke up well-rested this morning and definitely ready to take on the day. I got home and did a 55-minute workout. I really needed that after the gaining so much over the weekend. I have a feeling that some of it is salt retention. We were hesistant to drink a lot of water because it was kind of difficult to find a bathroom. I struggled to get my 6 glasses in each day Sat.-Mon. I've already had 24 oz. this morning and am hoping for at least 80 oz. today. The only place I may go today is the grocery store and I know where the bathroom is there. 

Taryn-Beamer sounds like a wonderful addition to your family!

JenAI have to spend the day writing a few essays myself. I understand what you mean about sitting at the computer so much. One of the hardest things for me about not having a job is that I don't get nearly as much movement in during the day. When I was teaching, I walked so much during the day. It was the same way with my temporary position. I lowered my points accordingly, which was also depressing and hard to manage at first. I know you will not gain back 45 pounds. You know what to do and are already taking control of the situation. I know I'll be on and off the thread throughout the day. Please continue to post. I know it helps me so much.

Have a great day everyone!

CC


----------



## keenercam

lisah0711 said:


> *So the QOTD is do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *    Yes, definitely
> *    Maybe, it depends on the person
> *   No, I don't think it's necessary *
> 
> .......................
> 
> *I have one coaching slot open for 9/17 to 9/23.  Coaching is a lot of fun and historically our coaches have a great losing week the week they coach as result of all your inspiration!  *
> 
> Have a great evening all!



I find that journaling is absolutely critical for my progress.  I literally cannot stick to my WW plan without keeping track of points.  And it really helps me to have that to look back on when I've had a good week or a bad week. At least I can usually see why I've had the results I do.

Lisa -- Do you still need a coach for that week?  My work schedule isn't bad and I don't have too many activities for DS, so I'd be glad to do it.  

Rose  I am so sorry to have missed your birthday.  Happy Birthday to one of the most inspirational women I know.  I hope it was wonderful!  Congratulations on your half marathon! I am so happy for you.  I know you are unhappy about how tired you were at the end, but having your goal for the W&D to feel better at the end is a fabulous goal!  It was so kind of you to help that woman pace herself.  I understand your frustration that she ran on ahead at the end.  I had that happen at a Disney race a few years ago and I was so unhappy that the person Id been encouraging the whole way, for whom I slowed down and for whom I waited while she tied her shoes and then chatted on the phone with a friend rushed out ahead of me in the last stretch and finished ahead of me.  It bothered me.  A lot.  I realize now that when I do races, I have to do them for myself or I cant truly appreciate what Ive accomplished.  I am glad that Mike understood where you were coming from, and Im sure he is going to make sure that you guys have an awesome race experience at W&D.     BTW, you look fantastic!!

Taryn  What a wonderful story about your BFFs father.  Isnt it odd how someone can say one little thing that is the right thing and make all the difference in the world?  Receiving such a heartwarming compliment from someone who has known you for so long and who could really appreciate how proud your Daddy would have been of all you have accomplished must have put you on such a high.  Keep up the great work.  You are living a healthier life and setting a wonderful example for those who know you.  Oh, and now I see I missed your birthday too.   UGH!  I am so NOT a good friend.  Happy birthday!!  I know you have many sad moments but I hope you were able to enjoy the things your family did to make your birthday special for you.  

Jennz- Congratulations on your 3 mile walk!! You should be so proud of yourself for persevering!  BTW, I get awful shin splints and if I just keep moving, they work themselves out right around .75 miles.  IT is a long time to be in pain, but knowing that working to warm those muscles will make them stronger helped me to keep going.

Maureen  You have to post a picture of Onslow with his new haircut.  He sounds like quite the character.   Your post made me laugh.  If the groomer doesnt do a good job, I swear Cali knows. I have to tell DH, DS and DD NOT to say anything negative in front of Cali and we just keep telling her she looks so beautiful until she gets that little pep in her step again.  LOL!


Kathy  I am so glad your trip was such a huge success and that Michael loved the surprise.   Congratulations on being so disciplined about food there and for getting right back on the wagon today.

Tracy  What is a Welsh Dragon? Im intrigued!

Taryn - -Congratulations on your new furbaby!!  I hope Beamer and Pablo get along great.

RentHead -- What an awesome goal!! So glad we'll all be here to cheer you on as you move through the next several months/races.


----------



## keenercam

Well, I am pretty frustrated with myself for how I handled parts of the weekend.  It was a challenge from the start and I expected it to be.  I planned for certain situations and ended up handling those situations well, but where I didnt' have a plan or deviated from it, it was pretty ugly.

Friday night DH and I went out to dinner at a local seafood place that had been getting great reviews.  I stayed light on points all day to be in a position to have what I wanted for dinner and that went well.

Saturday we went to a wedding reception in NY and I did well for the very long car drive and even reined in pretty well at the barbecue, but could have eaten less wedding cake and not eaten a couple of candies from the candy buffet.

Again, Sunday was a day of challenges with breakfast at Cracker Barrel, but I avoided the biscuits and cornbread and did a yogurt parfait, egg beaters & turkey sausage for breakfast. I really wanted pecan pancakes, so I am calling that a victory.  LOL!  Howard grilled for dinner that day since we were going out to dinner last night.  The only "bad" thing that I didn't avoid was the ribs.  But DS and I were up until 1 a.m. watching one of our all-time favorite movies, and I engaged in late-night snacking.  

Yesterday went well until we went to Macaroni Grill to celebrate DD's 22nd birthday.  Fried calamari and bread dipped in olive oil.  Need I say more?  I did stick to whole wheat pasta with spinach, mushrooms & pine nuts for dinner. I did not get my favorite ensalada bleu, so again, some good choices and some not-so-great choices.  I should NOT have eaten a nice piece of birthday cake and all that sugar rich buttercream frosting. Nor did I need snack mix & pretzel crisps while staying up way too late watching another all-time favorite movie with Howard. LOL! You'd think I'd have learned from my "mistakes" the night before!! 

My body is not happy today.  I am seriously trying to purge it of the effects of all that sugar last night. So far I've already had 40 oz of water and diet green tea and am now switiching to water & water with crystal light lemonade flavoring.  Lots of veggies today.  I hope I can undo some of the damage before my WW weigh in Thursday morning.


----------



## dvccruiser76

*alamere1496* - Yay, more Mass residents. We're in Danvers, but it would have been nice to have a walking buddy. 

*flipflopmom* - Congrats on the new puppy. Doggies are so cute  I'll probably cave and get one for my son when he's older, but for now I need to get taking care of him down pat first. If I had something else to take care of I wouldn't get anything done. After one year I finally feel like I can catch my breath.

Speaking of which, Dylan slept all night again and I woke up to the sound of him playing in his crib at 7 am. Yay! Go Dylan. Either he's getting into a routine or I'm in for it tonight 
*
tigger813* - Is the pilates video Leslie as well? Happy shopping sounds like a busy day 
*
Monday QOTD* - I think that keeping a log is a good idea, but I probably won't start it just yet. I think keeping up with the boards is going to keep me on track moreso than logging what I eat. 

Come to think of it, now that I'm writing, it's time for some Crystal Light!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jenanderson said:


> So, I am going to post my plans for today here.  I am going to check in with all of you today.  If I feel like I am going to make a bad choice, I am going to come here and try to talk it out.  I want to change things up and not gain any more weight.  I have already made a week-long food plan to be sure that I know what I am going to eat and that it is all the best choices.  I am going to run this morning even though it is cold, wet and windy (gusts up to 50 mph).  I have to face job searching this afternoon and go to a substitute training tonight but I am going to work on not letting it make me think it is an excuse for eating.  I will write everything I eat down today, including the serving sizes and points.  I will come back and answer all the QOTDs that I missed after I run.  Today is the day things have to turn around because I do not want to get to the point where I gain all 45 pounds back.



I agree with rose. No advice here because I think you know what to do better than I do.  You will be ok.  Stress is the hardest part to deal with.  When you fell the need to eat off plan, try to think of something else you can do to take your mind off it.  When I feel like Im off track I think of having to report what Im doing to you guys and that always helps.  Hang in there Jen....things will fall into place.  Good luck on the job searching today.



tggrrstarr said:


> QOTD- Yes, I definitely think tracking food is important.  I learned this when I first started using my calorie app.  I couldn't believe some of what I had been eating and how bad it was.  I knew how bad the fast food was, but there were other things I had know idea about.  Now I record everything, measure and do lots of research.  My husband wanted chinese the other night, I spent a half hour online researching calories and trying to find something I could eat.  If I know in advance we will be eating out, I try to plan my day to lower my calories & even add a higher calorie burning workout.



I sometimes laugh after spending 20-30 minutes trying to figure out points of a food and whether or not it will fit into my day.  I think if you have to spend that long you probably shouldnt eat it...right?  I crack myself up everytime I do this.  

Good job for researching and not just eating though...I commend you.



keenercam said:


> Well, I am pretty frustrated with myself for how I handled parts of the weekend.  It was a challenge from the start and I expected it to be.  I planned for certain situations and ended up handling those situations well, but where I didnt' have a plan or deviated from it, it was pretty ugly.



Hang in there cam.  You will get back on track.  It sounds like your weekend was fun none the less.


----------



## lisah0711

tggrrstarr said:


> QOTD- Yes, I definitely think tracking food is important.  I learned this when I first started using my calorie app.  I couldn't believe some of what I had been eating and how bad it was.  I knew how bad the fast food was, but there were other things I had know idea about.  Now I record everything, measure and do lots of research.  My husband wanted chinese the other night, I spent a half hour online researching calories and trying to find something I could eat.  If I know in advance we will be eating out, I try to plan my day to lower my calories & even add a higher calorie burning workout.



You might have mentioned it earlier but would you mind sharing what calorie app you are using on your phone?  We always like to hear about things that work well for people!   

It is a shocker when you first start looking at things -- I will often say to myself "man, it should taste alot better than it does for that amount of calories!"  

*CC,* sounds like a great week-end and good job getting right back on track!



keenercam said:


> Lisa -- Do you still need a coach for that week?  My work schedule isn't bad and I don't have too many activities for DS, so I'd be glad to do it.



Bless your heart, Cam!  Thank you!  



keenercam said:


> Well, I am pretty frustrated with myself for how I handled parts of the weekend.  It was a challenge from the start and I expected it to be.  I planned for certain situations and ended up handling those situations well, but where I didnt' have a plan or deviated from it, it was pretty ugly.



, Cam, think how much worse if could have been if you had not had a plan.  We're human.  We go off plan.  It happens.  We forgive ourselve and get back on the wagon.  You've done all that so you are in good shape!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Speaking of which, Dylan slept all night again and I woke up to the sound of him playing in his crib at 7 am. Yay! Go Dylan. Either he's getting into a routine or I'm in for it tonight !



Hope it's the former!  Your post brought back fond memories of my DS waking up so happy in his crib in the morings.  This morning my "baby" was telling me about his plans to grow a goatee and that his job is to separate from me now that he is in middle school -- and he just turned 11!   



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I sometimes laugh after spending 20-30 minutes trying to figure out points of a food and whether or not it will fit into my day.  I think if you have to spend that long you probably shouldnt eat it...right?  I crack myself up everytime I do this.



ITA, Lindsay!


----------



## Cupcaker

aamomma said:


> Next week I WILL be at WDW, and at this time I'll be at MK, strolling down Main Street, totally in awe of the Castle (I never get tired of seeing it!!!!)



Hope you have a great vacation!



cherry-pops said:


> I just went for a jog! I don't jog well, so for me it's a big accomplishment! Especially going out at 8pm in the dark and on my own. Didn't quite manage the full W1D1 of C25K, but it's early days.



Congrats!



lisah0711 said:


> *So the QOTD is do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *    Yes, definitely
> *    Maybe, it depends on the person
> *   No, I don't think it's necessary *



Definitely.  Its a must do.  Anytime someone asks me how I lost weight, I say by keeping track of what I eat and by exercising.  I dont think theres ever been a time where I have lost weight and not tracked my food.



Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry, to sound like such a whiner, but I hate it when you pay a lot of money for something and IT DOESN'T WORK!!!! At this point, I just want my old phone back. Who cares about the extra stuff. So frustrating!



Im also with Sprint.  I got the HTC Evo and I love it.  It was totally worth the money and does a bunch of things.  Maybe you can check that one out?



flipflopmom said:


> My favorite attraction in all of WDW!  The pumpkin carving and gingerbread house parties sound great.  I might get advice from you, sounds like great fun for my 11yr. old DD and her friends!



I like these parties because I love doing crafts and it gives people something to do while at a party.  For these parties I make them potlucks.  I supply pumpkins, stencils, and carving utencils.  I just buy a bunch of cheap pumpkins, find free stencils online, and pick up a couple of pumpkin carving packets for their utencils.  For the gingerbread party, you just need graham crackers, a bunch of different candy, cookies, and cereal, and homemade royal icing.  I stock up on candy after halloween and christmas to get them cheap.  Royal icing is just powdered sugar and meringue.  I'll try to find some pics to post.  A lot of people come over thinking that its little kid stuff, but in the end, kids and adults are completely involved in making their houses, mansions, etc.  Although my bf and I dont have kids, we plan to keep these parties going so that when we do have kids, it will be our little tradition. 



jenanderson said:


> I was not happy when I got home though because when I stepped on the scale, it was up even more.    I feel like I am so off track and can't figure out how to get back into control.



Im right there with you. I gained weight over the weekend! I watched what I ate.  Maybe even ate a little less because I was sick, but I gained a pound.  I cant get past 144.  I think Im going to change my eating habits.  Im planning on either cereal or oatmeal in the morning. Apples for a snack.  Dont know what for lunch and after lunch snack.  And a salad and protein for dinner.  I hope you are able to get your control back fast.  

Have a great day everyone!  Jeanette


----------



## Zoesmama03

I'd like to rejoin for this Fall Challenge.  I gained back all but 3 of the pounds I lost in the end of the summer challenge. 

I'm working on getting the exercise back up to daily.  I did a lot of swimming over the weekend but want to get the good cardio going so I'm ready to start walk/jogging training towards the couch to 5K plan.


----------



## keenercam

Lisa -- Thank you for the opportunity to be a coach! I am so excited! I have even put it on my calendar and have put it on outlook for several times a day to remember to check the thread that week. It is going to be so much fun to get to know everyone even better that week.  (Off to check for  a listing of the "duties" of the coach, to be sure I don't miss anything.   )

Lindsay -- It was a fun weekend! I feel kind of bad about not setting a good example at dinner last night.  DD22 has a weight issue, too, and I wish I could set an example by not eating so much of that delicious (free) bread and not eating fried calamari.  That is my mission for the next time we are eating together.  

Cupcake - those parties sound like so much fun!!  Howard and I used to host a Halloween party for our civic association where we'd give all the kids pumpkin shaped cookies and stuff to decorate them.   I think the adults had more fun than the kids!  I like the idea of the gingerbread party, too, and I usually buy a kit for our kids (22 and 17 now) to do with our friends' kids (16 and 14 now) and they always have a blast.  Maybe a homemade "kit" would be even more fun.  

Welcome back, Melissa!


----------



## tggrrstarr

lisah0711 said:


> You might have mentioned it earlier but would you mind sharing what calorie app you are using on your phone?  We always like to hear about things that work well for people!
> 
> It is a shocker when you first start looking at things -- I will often say to myself "man, it should taste alot better than it does for that amount of calories!"



You're right, I don't think I mentioned it.  Its called Lose it.  Its free and keeps track of calories eaten & burned.  It has a list of exercises and will imput the calories burned based on time & intensity.  It has many foods in its database for calories, but not too many restaurants.  Mostly fast food, which I am trying to avoid completely.

I just got done with my Tuesday P90x routine, this one is the hardest one in the set, IMO.  I always have to convince myself to do it, and I always get tempted to end early, but its getting easier to stick with it.  I still dread it tho!  I always feel wiped out afterwards, but in a really good way.  

Off to work soon, I wish I didn't have to go today, I am in full Halloween mode & dying to get my stuff out and begin the long process of decorating.  I just bought a cookie sheet at Michaels shaped like witches fingers, one of the new cricut halloween carts and lots of magazines with new ideas for this year.  At least the money I'm not spending on bad food is going somewhere!


----------



## jenanderson

Rose&Mike said:


> Jen-- No words of advice, because I know you know what to do. You will not gain all 45 pounds back. I hope you have a good day today. When I am really stressed out, popping in a lot here really helps me. We are all here and happy to listen to everything that is going on. And man, those were some impressive workouts this weekend.





lisah0711 said:


> , *jenanderson,* I will be thinking of you today.  I know that this is not the point where you gain all the weight back.  It is a rough patch that you are in now but you have a great plan and you can do it!





jennz said:


> Jen you're training tonight is a positive step   Posting will be a big help for you to do something besides nervous eating...as for this past weekend, you might see a drop in a few days, that was a lot of exercise!  Did you have more salt than usual?  Also, you're under a lot of stress and we know that messes with our bodies.:hug



Thanks guys!  I really do try to be a happy and optimistic person most of the time.  I feel like lately all I do is whine and I know I need to break out of it.  I feel like the whining and the weight gain are going hand-in-hand right now.  I do now know what I would do without all of you here to keep me in line and put that spark of positiveness back in my day!



tggrrstarr said:


> Now I record everything, measure and do lots of research.  My husband wanted chinese the other night, I spent a half hour online researching calories and trying to find something I could eat.  If I know in advance we will be eating out, I try to plan my day to lower my calories & even add a higher calorie burning workout.



I used to be so good at recording everything and researching.  I totally get spending all that time researching so you know what you will be eating.  It is a great strategy that I am working on again this week.



cclovesdis said:


> JenAI have to spend the day writing a few essays myself. I understand what you mean about sitting at the computer so much. One of the hardest things for me about not having a job is that I don't get nearly as much movement in during the day. When I was teaching, I walked so much during the day. It was the same way with my temporary position. I lowered my points accordingly, which was also depressing and hard to manage at first. I know you will not gain back 45 pounds. You know what to do and are already taking control of the situation. I know I'll be on and off the thread throughout the day. Please continue to post. I know it helps me so much.



Hey CC - Thanks for the support.  I do think that much of my problem right now is not really knowing what to do with myself.  I know there are plenty of things to do around the house but that is not really what I feel like I should be doing.  I feel like I should be in a classroom teaching.  Sitting at the computer for hours searching out jobs isn't really fun either because I am not really the sitting type!    I hope that you and I find something perfect real soon.  



keenercam said:


> I find that journaling is absolutely critical for my progress.  *I literally cannot stick to my WW plan without keeping track of points.*



Cam - Thanks for posting this.  I needed the reminder that unless I keep track of it all, I am not going to be able to stick to my plan.



keenercam said:


> Well, I am pretty frustrated with myself for how I handled parts of the weekend.  It was a challenge from the start and I expected it to be.  I planned for certain situations and ended up handling those situations well, but where I didnt' have a plan or deviated from it, it was pretty ugly.
> 
> My body is not happy today.  I am seriously trying to purge it of the effects of all that sugar last night. So far I've already had 40 oz of water and diet green tea and am now switiching to water & water with crystal light lemonade flavoring.  Lots of veggies today.  I hope I can undo some of the damage before my WW weigh in Thursday morning.



It sounds like even though you had a frustrating weekend, you had some great moments of making good choices.  I know how hard it is on the weekends to stick to our plans, but sometimes plans change or things come up.  I think you are doing great with your plan to drink lots of water today to help offset where things went wrong.  I am sure you will be great by Thursday morning!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I agree with rose. No advice here because I think you know what to do better than I do.  You will be ok.  Stress is the hardest part to deal with.  When you fell the need to eat off plan, try to think of something else you can do to take your mind off it.  When I feel like Im off track I think of having to report what Im doing to you guys and that always helps.  Hang in there Jen....things will fall into place.  Good luck on the job searching today.



Thanks!  You guys are great!  I am really working hard to have a list of things I want to do today to be sure that there is no impulsive eating.  I know if I keep busy in the next couple of days, I can get through this.  I also know that you guys will help me stay on track! 



Cupcaker said:


> Definitely.  Its a must do.  Anytime someone asks me how I lost weight, I say by keeping track of what I eat and by exercising.  I dont think theres ever been a time where I have lost weight and not tracked my food.



Jeanette - It is amazing how everyone says that you have to track and I totally know that.  I am going to listen to everyone and keep writing it all down today.  I have a real love/hate relationship going with the 150s right now.  I get happy when I get closer to 150 and I hate as I creep up to the high 150s.  My plan is to be as diligent as I can be this week and to mix things up a bit as well - both with my food and exercise.



Zoesmama03 said:


> I'd like to rejoin for this Fall Challenge.  I gained back all but 3 of the pounds I lost in the end of the summer challenge.



Welcome back!  I am sure you will get that weight off in no time.  

Well, I am feeling a real struggle today with letting it all go or staying in control.  So far, my list of having things to do and knowing what I am going it eat is winning.    I have been working out just by cleaning the house today.  In some ways it is great to be home while the family is at school because I am finding I can get a lot done.  I also did go and run - I ran 5 miles this morning in 48 minutes.  I had thought I would run more but it was cold (50°), windy (gusts to 50 mph) and drizzling.  YUCK!  I ate breakfast since I have been skipping that and I know I should not be.  I have my plan in place for lunch and dinner.  I will now work on some e-mails to schools for about 2 hours.  To help with the stress of this task, I plan on setting an alarm for 1 hour in.  At that point, I am going to take a 10 minute exercise break.  It is not much but it will at least get me away from the computer and get me moving.  It might make me feel a bit energized instead of just stressed.  I have WW tonight and I am dreading the weigh in.  I thought about skipping it but know that to keep moving forward, I have to accept responsibility for what I have done and get going in the right direction again.  Skipping the meeting doesn't change the fact that I have gained weight and it will help motivate me a bit.  

Still haven't done the QOTD but I will.  It is my reward for the 2nd hour of working on job stuff.  

Later everyone!  Jen


----------



## Dahly

flipflopmom said:


> Sorry for my book, but had to tell you all about the latest edition to the family!    DH got to name him.  I wanted Simba, but he picked "Beamer" after VT's coach, Frank Beamer.  Oh well, small price to pay!



Taryn - had to laugh at this, because our dog's middle name is Bowden..as in Bobby of Florida State! his first name is Barney, so we call him Barney B. 

And we watched the VT game last night...wow, what a game. I know it didn't turn out the way you would have liked, but it was a great game to watch.  We are huge college football fans, so we watch lots of games, even when we don't have a "favorite" to root for. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Well tonight I'm back on the weight loss wagon. I even started working out tonight. I am a *HUGE* fan of Leslie Sansone. If anyone likes walking, her workouts are excellent.



Love, Love Leslie Sansone...I have been rotating 2 of her five miles walks for most of the summer. (too hot to walk outside!)  Sometimes I can get DS to walk along with me. As it gets cooler, I am going to be outside more, but I always go back to Leslie!


Back to work today after a four day weekend. Nasty rain outside right now, I guess we are getting some effects of Trop Storm Hermine that came ashore in South Texas/Mexico. Forecast for 2-3 inches of rain, so nothing terrible. Rght now it looks like it is about 8pm because it is so dark out. 

DS has his first football game this afternoon. Hoping it clears up before 5pm! The boys are so ready to play, it would be a shame if we have to postpone. 

be back later to answer the QOTD's I missed...i guess i should get some work done today!

Dahly


----------



## jennz

keenercam thanks!  We walked another almost-3 yesterday on the trails.  I felt that a lot more but still made it.  Today is a rest day.  I worked this morning and now my dogs are just following me around flopping down when I stop...poor babies.  I ended up _really _ cleaning my room for over an hour so they could sleep on the bed!  I'm hoping the trails will build up some muscles so I can get past the pain walking in the neighborhood (not as much fun but more convenient).  That stinks that you hurt that bad for 3/4 of a mile!

JenA - you are the official head of the pep squad here!  Don't worry about needing some support..it happens.  That's life, good and bad we're here to experience it.


----------



## maiziezoe

Howdy! 

I'm kind of late (I was out of town) but I want to join. Hopefully this time my real life won't get in the way of me coming to the boards.


----------



## Holly324

Okay, so this is my first time doing a challenge like this, but I so desperately want to lose the baby weight!  I was at a healthy weight for nearly the first time in my life about 5 years ago...then I found out I was expecting my first little one!  Now, 2 kids and 45 pounds extra, here I am.  Can someone tell me, who do we send our weight to at each weigh in?  

I actually gained 60 pounds with my first, lost 20, then gained 40 more with my second.  I have lost some, and I have about 45 left to go.  Here goes!!


----------



## cclovesdis

jennz said:


> JenA - you are the official head of the pep squad here!  Don't worry about needing some support..it happens.  That's life, good and bad we're here to experience it.



ITA!  JenA: Glad you got in a run and what a great time! 

I feel like I haven't gotten much of anything done today, except exercise. My mom came home from work really early because she had to change around her schedule a bit this week due to the holiday so now I get to hang with her. She's giving me a break now. 

I had so much I wanted to do today. I did get a little bit of essay writing in and am hoping to do more after dinner (aka when my father can entertain my mother ). I was also hoping to study for the other tests I need to take to obtain a teaching certificate in Mass. I had a great Border's coupon so I used that on a workbook when I was in Boston. We had a great time walking down Newbury street and spent a long time in Border's finding the perfect book for studying for these tests. I know I will be buying a few more as well as searching the Internet relentlessly. Biology:  Engineering:  Chemistry and Physics:  English Lit:  Math: 

Honestly though, I know I can teach all of this at the elementary level so I'm not at all concerned about teaching it, but that doesn't help me when I'm tested on material above the elementary level. Oh, and I don't have my trusty friend the teacher's manual as back up. 

Well, my mom is talking about something so I best go chat with her. I'll be back later, hopefully. 

CC


----------



## Connie96

Holly324 said:


> Can someone tell me, who do we send our weight to at each weigh in?



Hi, Holly! 

To participate in the main weight-loss challenge, send your weigh-in to LuvBaloo via private message. If you'd like to participate in the optional measurement challenge, check out this LINK and PM your total measurement to me, Connie96.

Welcome and good luck!!


----------



## lisah0711

Cupcaker said:


> Definitely.  Its a must do.  Anytime someone asks me how I lost weight, I say by keeping track of what I eat and by exercising.  I dont think theres ever been a time where I have lost weight and not tracked my food.



 It's the secret to success!  



Zoesmama03 said:


> I'd like to rejoin for this Fall Challenge.  I gained back all but 3 of the pounds I lost in the end of the summer challenge.
> 
> I'm working on getting the exercise back up to daily.  I did a lot of swimming over the weekend but want to get the good cardio going so I'm ready to start walk/jogging training towards the couch to 5K plan.



 Zoesmama03!  Glad that you are joining us again!  



keenercam said:


> Lisa -- Thank you for the opportunity to be a coach! I am so excited! I have even put it on my calendar and have put it on outlook for several times a day to remember to check the thread that week. It is going to be so much fun to get to know everyone even better that week.  (Off to check for  a listing of the "duties" of the coach, to be sure I don't miss anything.



Coaching is easy, peasy, Cam!    You act as hostess for the thread that week.  You post a QOTD and keep the conversation moving.  That's it!  It's a lot of fun and very motivating!  Thanks for jumping in!   



tggrrstarr said:


> You're right, I don't think I mentioned it.  Its called Lose it.  Its free and keeps track of calories eaten & burned.  It has a list of exercises and will imput the calories burned based on time & intensity.  It has many foods in its database for calories, but not too many restaurants.  Mostly fast food, which I am trying to avoid completely.



Thanks for sharing!  

We love Halloween decorating, too, which is pretty funny because we only get about three trick or treaters.  



jenanderson said:


> I also did go and run - I ran 5 miles this morning in 48 minutes.  I had thought I would run more but it was cold (50°), windy (gusts to 50 mph) and drizzling.  YUCK!



Wow, jen, running in the wind and rain!  You !



Dahly said:


> Back to work today after a four day weekend. Nasty rain outside right now, I guess we are getting some effects of Trop Storm Hermine that came ashore in South Texas/Mexico. Forecast for 2-3 inches of rain, so nothing terrible. Rght now it looks like it is about 8pm because it is so dark out.



Hope the storm passes quickly, Dahly!  



jennz said:


> keenercam thanks!  We walked another almost-3 yesterday on the trails.  I felt that a lot more but still made it.  Today is a rest day.  I worked this morning and now my dogs are just following me around flopping down when I stop...poor babies.



No one can flop down when they are dog tired like a dog!  



maiziezoe said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I'm kind of late (I was out of town) but I want to join. Hopefully this time my real life won't get in the way of me coming to the boards.



 Ann!  Nice to see you again!    Did you go to the Indy Dismeet too?



Holly324 said:


> Okay, so this is my first time doing a challenge like this, but I so desperately want to lose the baby weight!  I was at a healthy weight for nearly the first time in my life about 5 years ago...then I found out I was expecting my first little one!  Now, 2 kids and 45 pounds extra, here I am.  Can someone tell me, who do we send our weight to at each weigh in?
> 
> I actually gained 60 pounds with my first, lost 20, then gained 40 more with my second.  I have lost some, and I have about 45 left to go.  Here goes!!



 Holly324!  I see that Connie96 answered your question -- thanks, Connie, for jumping in there -- thanks for joining us!

*CC,* you got your exercise done today  for you!

Have a great evening all!  I hope to get back on tonight with tomorrow's QOTD but it's still touch and go with internet at my house!


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I'm kind of late (I was out of town) but I want to join. Hopefully this time my real life won't get in the way of me coming to the boards.



woo hoo!  You just wanted to make an entrance - don't deny it.    Glad you're here!



lisah0711 said:


> No one can flop down when they are dog tired like a dog!



Lisa I had a snort-laugh with this one!  Very true!


----------



## maiziezoe

lisah0711 said:


> Ann!  Nice to see you again!    Did you go to the Indy Dismeet too?



No, I didn't go. I was planning on it but life took a *fantastic* detour and I went to Nashville instead. 



jennz said:


> woo hoo!  You just wanted to make an entrance - don't deny it.    Glad you're here!



Cheesy Crackers, Jen! You know me too well!!!


----------



## jennz

I know those are lowfat lowcal cheesy crackers right?


----------



## goldcupmom

Ok, losers, I am WAY off track & having trouble geting on.  ARGH!!!!!!

Food has been ok until today, but I missed my nightly 1.6 with the yorkies Saturday, Sunday & Monday.  Yesterday I didn't get my morning 3+ in because I got up early & went with DD18 & others to our Fav Thriftstore 1/2 price day, then the mall.  Then last night when I wanted to walk, DH went off about no one being allowed downstairs (where the TV, Wii, & kids rooms are) until after 9 pm daily as DS24 works nights & sleeps til then.  Which basically means DS21 & DD18 can't watch a movie, play games etc as starting after 9 p.m. is too late when they all get up at 5:20 for school.  No other place for anyone to watch TV or play games.  I haven't played my piano in over 2 yrs as DS24 is always asleep & I just don't want to after 10 at night & same with my WiiFit - if he isn't at work, he is on the TV playing his PS3 or is asleep.  GRRRRRR!!!!!!!

Then, we are still having computer problems getting it set up so that the Mac laptops and the PC Desktop can share the router & printer, so when DD went to print her 6 pg english paper this morning, it woudn't .  I ended up driving her to the bus & by the time I got home, got DS21 off to school, it was too hot to walk. 

DS21 finally got an accellerator cable for his vette, so he can drive it, but not before something in his pocket tore a 3 corner hole in the leather seat of my Bug....I cried!  Not that it is new, but it is about the only thing around here that is MINE - I have 1 2003 Beetle, 2 yorkies & that is about it.

So, this morning, by stress overcame me.  I crawled in bed & read & ate chips & ice cream.  But I also got a little bit more sleep.  GRRRRR!!!!!!

Must STOP letting life take over!

Sorry for the vent.........Hope your day is going better than mine!


----------



## jennz

goldcupmom said:


> Ok, losers, I am WAY off track & having trouble geting on.  ARGH!!!!!!
> 
> Food has been ok until today, but I missed my nightly 1.6 with the yorkies Saturday, Sunday & Monday.  Yesterday I didn't get my morning 3+ in because I got up early & went with DD18 & others to our Fav Thriftstore 1/2 price day, then the mall.  Then last night when I wanted to walk, DH went off about no one being allowed downstairs (where the TV, Wii, & kids rooms are) until after 9 pm daily as DS24 works nights & sleeps til then.  Which basically means DS21 & DD18 can't watch a movie, play games etc as starting after 9 p.m. is too late when they all get up at 5:20 for school.  No other place for anyone to watch TV or play games.  I haven't played my piano in over 2 yrs as DS24 is always asleep & I just don't want to after 10 at night & same with my WiiFit - if he isn't at work, he is on the TV playing his PS3 or is asleep.  GRRRRRR!!!!!!!
> 
> Then, we are still having computer problems getting it set up so that the Mac laptops and the PC Desktop can share the router & printer, so when DD went to print her 6 pg english paper this morning, it woudn't .  I ended up driving her to the bus & by the time I got home, got DS21 off to school, it was too hot to walk.
> 
> DS21 finally got an accellerator cable for his vette, so he can drive it, but not before something in his pocket tore a 3 corner hole in the leather seat of my Bug....I cried!  Not that it is new, but it is about the only thing around here that is MINE - I have 1 2003 Beetle, 2 yorkies & that is about it.
> 
> So, this morning, by stress overcame me.  I crawled in bed & read & ate chips & ice cream.  But I also got a little bit more sleep.  GRRRRR!!!!!!
> 
> Must STOP letting life take over!
> 
> Sorry for the vent.........Hope your day is going better than mine!



Julie   I'm tired just reading that!  That is a lot going on for you.  I would be frustrated with all of it as well.  I have to ask...was your book good?    You have to control what you can and let the rest go, and today you could control yourself and read and let everything else go.  (not gonna talk about chips and ice cream...those are done!)  You've got it out now, and can get back on track.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *So the QOTD is do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *    Yes, definitely
> *    Maybe, it depends on the person
> *   No, I don't think it's necessary *


*

Yes, Definitely! And I really need to do it more! 



dvccruiser76 said:



mikamah & Worfiedoodles - More Mass friends. Where are you in Mass?
		
Click to expand...


I actually live in the City of Boston. We had to when we moved here years ago because dh worked for the City, and then ds just got into Boston Latin, so we can't move for 6 years! Not that we would want to, we love where we live and I love my house! I often tell dh the next move I make is to the "retirement villa", otherwise I'm here for the long haul! 

I am at home today and it has not helped me stay out of the kitchen...ds12 is very nervous and excited about starting his new school tomorrow, adding to the "adgitaty" feel of the house. 

Oh, and Worf, our 17yr. old cat, is particularly insistent I lay with him at all times, probably due to being left alone (with a cat sitter) for 9 days. No one gives lovins like Mama! 

Being at home alone tomorrow should help me feel and get more settled. I ran 4M yesterday, but did nothing today. TOM arrived and I just felt blah. Now I have a ridiculous headache, tomorrow is absolutely going to be better! 

At least we're having salmon, rice and salad for dinner 

I'm going to find the post and take those measurements to get them to Connie!

Maria *


----------



## cherry-pops

lisah0711 said:


> *So the QOTD is do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?*


 I track my food, it's how I got started and how I ended up here. I use a website and phone App to track my food/calories. It's My Fitness Pal and I use the Android phone app - there is also an iPhone app and a Blackberry app being is being developed. It's amazing, I recommend it!


----------



## corinnak

Hi!  I'm back from the Disneyland Half Marathon.  It was lots of fun - I met and reunited with lots of WISHers, enjoyed the parks and had lots of fun on the course as well. I ran with my friend Jen (from Team Ohana) whom I've met at several other races, though we've never run together more than about a mile-long stretch at last year's Disneyland Half - through Angels' Stadium, no less.

We were not pushing for speed, just took lots of photos and enjoyed the run, for the most part.  It was 100% more enjoyable than my last half marathon - I keep saying that I set a PR....in FUN.  I do think it's important to remember that the finish time is really a very SMALL portion of what makes a great race experience.  Even though I think it is exciting to push the boundaries and see how fast I can go sometimes, I had really lost sight of what I love about racing - I found it again over the weekend.  

I even met a WISHer from this very, very thread and got a picture with her after the finish.  What do you think, Stephanie - Should I post it???  

And now I am finally home for a longer stretch, thank goodness!  I feel like the summer has left me in the DUST, but I'm ready for the fall.  I sent my starting weight to Shannon this morning (too crazy on Friday) and am looking forward to losing the "last 5 pounds" with you again. 

Here's one of me on the course:







Oh, I should do the QOTD, too!

So the QOTD is do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
* Yes, definitely
* Maybe, it depends on the person
* No, I don't think it's necessary 

I guess I have to say "Maybe, it depends on the person" because no one thing works for everyone, but I know that for me, if I want to lose consistently, tracking is _crucial_.  I have a hard time knowing how much food is "just right" in the long term.  If I've been tracking and try to just be sane for a week, I do OK, but longer than that and either I'm eating too much or too little.  I can justify in either direction, so having a definite target to hit is important for me. 

And the tracking is vital to hitting that target, because I sure can't keep those numbers in my head.  Even if I try to track "retrospectively," it's too easy to forget things.


----------



## Dahly

Well darn. It rained enough to flood the football field, so no game for the boys tonight. Postponed til not sure when. And I need to figure out something else for dinner. We were going to grill burgers after the game, but it is still pretty nasty out there. I need to have a plan B in place for days like this..i am fine with a salad but the men need meat .

QOTD - do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
A big yes for me. I can tell the difference on the scale on a week I wasn't as consistent as tracking. It is almost a habit now, especially during the week, but I do find myself slipping a bit on the weekends. 


Have a good evening!


----------



## Zoesmama03

I weighed today and was in shock.  I keep retaining water so I'm betting it drops off but not sure what to use as start weight because it was almost 10 lbs less when I weighed less than a week ago. 


QOTD answer is yes I think tracking is important for me.  I do best when I stay completely accountable for food. Its just such a struggle and I ended up stopping my tracking.  I do the tracking at sparkpeople.


----------



## tigger813

Have been really busy all day! Heading down to do my 20 minute Bob Harper strength workout and then I'll be back to post. Going to do some multiquotes!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz said:


> Rose I've been meaning to tell you how impressed my dh is that very impressed that you _ran_ the half!!


Oh that is so nice of him to say! Did he see my end of the race picture! I was not looking too impressive in that picture! Katrina told me someone is talking about a meet at Cedar Point next year? Have you heard anything?

CC--great job coming home and exercising!




keenercam said:


> Rose  I am so sorry to have missed your birthday.  Happy Birthday to one of the most inspirational women I know.  I hope it was wonderful!  Congratulations on your half marathon! I am so happy for you.  I know you are unhappy about how tired you were at the end, but having your goal for the W&D to feel better at the end is a fabulous goal!  It was so kind of you to help that woman pace herself.  I understand your frustration that she ran on ahead at the end.  I had that happen at a Disney race a few years ago and I was so unhappy that the person Id been encouraging the whole way, for whom I slowed down and for whom I waited while she tied her shoes and then chatted on the phone with a friend rushed out ahead of me in the last stretch and finished ahead of me.  It bothered me.  A lot.  I realize now that when I do races, I have to do them for myself or I cant truly appreciate what Ive accomplished.  I am glad that Mike understood where you were coming from, and Im sure he is going to make sure that you guys have an awesome race experience at W&D.     BTW, you look fantastic!!
> 
> .


Cam--thanks for sharing the race story. And I don't feel inspirational at all. I have no excuses anymore not to take care of myself. You all inspire me! I hope that you are having a more on plan day today.

Sounds like it was a hard weekend for staying on plan. You definitely made some good choices. You just have to keep moving forward. This might sound silly--but here's what I do with the bread basket. I take what I am going to eat, put it on a plate and move the basket as far away from me as it will go on the table. Kind of out of sight out of mind. I have also been known to make Mike take what he wants, and then have them remove it from the table. It doesn't work everytime, but it does help!

[





dvccruiser76 said:


> Speaking of which, Dylan slept all night again and I woke up to the sound of him playing in his crib at 7 am. Yay! Go Dylan. Either he's getting into a routine or I'm in for it tonight
> !


Yea for sleeping!



lisah0711 said:


> Hope it's the former!  Your post brought back fond memories of my DS waking up so happy in his crib in the morings.  This morning my "baby" was telling me about his plans to grow a goatee and that his job is to separate from me now that he is in middle school -- and he just turned 11!    !


Lisa--this made me smile.





Zoesmama03 said:


> I'd like to rejoin for this Fall Challenge.  I gained back all but 3 of the pounds I lost in the end of the summer challenge.
> 
> I'm working on getting the exercise back up to daily.  I did a lot of swimming over the weekend but want to get the good cardio going so I'm ready to start walk/jogging training towards the couch to 5K plan.


Welcome back!

Cam--you will love coaching! It's a great experience.



tggrrstarr said:


> I just got done with my Tuesday P90x routine, this one is the hardest one in the set, IMO.  I always have to convince myself to do it, and I always get tempted to end early, but its getting easier to stick with it.  I still dread it tho!  I always feel wiped out afterwards, but in a really good way.
> 
> Off to work soon, I wish I didn't have to go today, I am in full Halloween mode & dying to get my stuff out and begin the long process of decorating.  I just bought a cookie sheet at Michaels shaped like witches fingers, one of the new cricut halloween carts and lots of magazines with new ideas for this year.  At least the money I'm not spending on bad food is going somewhere!


Good job on the exercising! I'm looking forward to decorating for Halloween this year too! We were in "mourning" last year when DS went to college, and didn't do much, but this year I think it will be fun to decorate again.



jenanderson said:


> Thanks guys!  I really do try to be a happy and optimistic person most of the time.  I feel like lately all I do is whine and I know I need to break out of it.  I feel like the whining and the weight gain are going hand-in-hand right now.  I do now know what I would do without all of you here to keep me in line and put that spark of positiveness back in my day!


I think you are positive and optimistic 99.9% of the time Jen!



Dahly said:


> DS has his first football game this afternoon. Hoping it clears up before 5pm! The boys are so ready to play, it would be a shame if we have to postpone.
> 
> be back later to answer the QOTD's I missed...i guess i should get some work done today!
> 
> Dahly


Hope you get the game in!



jennz said:


> keenercam thanks!  We walked another almost-3 yesterday on the trails.  I felt that a lot more but still made it.  Today is a rest day.  I worked this morning and now my dogs are just following me around flopping down when I stop...poor babies.  I ended up _really _ cleaning my room for over an hour so they could sleep on the bed!  I'm hoping the trails will build up some muscles so I can get past the pain walking in the neighborhood (not as much fun but more convenient).  That stinks that you hurt that bad for 3/4 of a mile!
> 
> JenA - you are the official head of the pep squad here!  Don't worry about needing some support..it happens.  That's life, good and bad we're here to experience it.


Do I see the Morse mini in your future with all this walking?



maiziezoe said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I'm kind of late (I was out of town) but I want to join. Hopefully this time my real life won't get in the way of me coming to the boards.



Ann--Welcome back! I missed you!


----------



## jennz

Rose if I could walk on the trails I'd be in for sure!  I feel great today, not sure if it's the two days of exercise or finally over the virus I had last week but I am actually not tired right now!

There's a thread on the podcast board about a Cedar Point meet, I'm not sure if they have a date yet.  Last time I checked it was in the discussion stages still.  Hey how about a Holiday World meet?  

As for how you looked at the end of the race...soooooo not important!  You RAN 13.1 miles!!  I guess Mike should have let you freshen up before the picture?    Plus not only did you run 13.1 miles you then went to the Dis meet and drove home after that.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jenanderson said:


> Well, I am feeling a real struggle today with letting it all go or staying in control.  So far, my list of having things to do and knowing what I am going it eat is winning.    I have been working out just by cleaning the house today.  In some ways it is great to be home while the family is at school because I am finding I can get a lot done.  I also did go and run - I ran 5 miles this morning in 48 minutes.  I had thought I would run more but it was cold (50°), windy (gusts to 50 mph) and drizzling.  YUCK!  I ate breakfast since I have been skipping that and I know I should not be.  I have my plan in place for lunch and dinner.  I will now work on some e-mails to schools for about 2 hours.  To help with the stress of this task, I plan on setting an alarm for 1 hour in.  At that point, I am going to take a 10 minute exercise break.  It is not much but it will at least get me away from the computer and get me moving.  It might make me feel a bit energized instead of just stressed.  I have WW tonight and I am dreading the weigh in.  I thought about skipping it but know that to keep moving forward, I have to accept responsibility for what I have done and get going in the right direction again.  Skipping the meeting doesn't change the fact that I have gained weight and it will help motivate me a bit.
> 
> Still haven't done the QOTD but I will.  It is my reward for the 2nd hour of working on job stuff.
> 
> Later everyone!  Jen


sounds like your day is going pretty good jen.  Keep up the good work



maiziezoe said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I'm kind of late (I was out of town) but I want to join. Hopefully this time my real life won't get in the way of me coming to the boards.



Hi ann.  Glad to see you back.




Holly324 said:


> Okay, so this is my first time doing a challenge like this, but I so desperately want to lose the baby weight!  I was at a healthy weight for nearly the first time in my life about 5 years ago...then I found out I was expecting my first little one!  Now, 2 kids and 45 pounds extra, here I am.  Can someone tell me, who do we send our weight to at each weigh in?
> 
> I actually gained 60 pounds with my first, lost 20, then gained 40 more with my second.  I have lost some, and I have about 45 left to go.  Here goes!!



Welcome to the challenge.  You have come to the right place.



corinnak said:


> We were not pushing for speed, just took lots of photos and enjoyed the run, for the most part.  It was 100% more enjoyable than my last half marathon - I keep saying that I set a PR....in FUN.  I do think it's important to remember that the finish time is really a very SMALL portion of what makes a great race experience.  Even though I think it is exciting to push the boundaries and see how fast I can go sometimes, I had really lost sight of what I love about racing - I found it again over the weekend.
> 
> I even met a WISHer from this very, very thread and got a picture with her after the finish.  What do you think, Stephanie - Should I post it???



great job corinna.  I would love to see the pic of you and stephanie.  I agree that the DL and WDW races are so much fun you have to just take the time to enjoy.  I havent done one yet  but I am going off of what I can imagine them being like.  I plan to not worry to much about my time at the princess and just enjoy the entertainment.



Dahly said:


> Well darn. It rained enough to flood the football field, so no game for the boys tonight. Postponed til not sure when. And I need to figure out something else for dinner. We were going to grill burgers after the game, but it is still pretty nasty out there. I need to have a plan B in place for days like this..i am fine with a salad but the men need meat .



Ahh sorry to hear about the game.  That stinks.  I always forget to have a plan B too.  I hope it worked out for you.

I almost forgot to answer the QOTD-  I say Maybe!  I really have great intentions with journaling but it seems like I do it for a day or so and then I forget.  So I am an on again off again journaler.  I would like to say that it really helps me when I do but I also have lost 29lbs now not doing in consistently.  So I have mixed emotions about this.  

I weighed myself today and am down a lb from friday.  Its got me motivated!!!

I am off to get the kids to bed and then finish up a load of laundry.  Then its relaxing time for me.  I deserve it right?


----------



## tigger813

lisah0711 said:


> Enjoy your busy day, *Tracey!*



Thanks, Lisa! We still have to get DD2s shoes tomorrow and get her hair cut. 



keenercam said:


> Tracy  What is a Welsh Dragon? Im intrigued!



A Welsh Dragon is a drink DH and I first tried at the Rose N Crown in 2006! It's a strange combo of oj, pineapple juice, melon liquer, peach schnapps and a splash of creme de menthe. It's so refreshing! We usually make a blender full. The ingredients were in the menu and we just ended up making it at home!



dvccruiser76 said:


> tigger813[/B] - Is the pilates video Leslie as well? Happy shopping sounds like a busy day
> 
> Come to think of it, now that I'm writing, it's time for some Crystal Light!



Yes, the Pilates is a Leslie Sansone. It's in a red box. It's about 43 minutes and is my favorite! I plan on doing it in the morning.

I'm having Crystal Light right now too! Lemonade but I usually drink the Raspberry Lemonade



Dahly said:


> Love, Love Leslie Sansone...I have been rotating 2 of her five miles walks for most of the summer. (too hot to walk outside!)  Sometimes I can get DS to walk along with me. As it gets cooler, I am going to be outside more, but I always go back to Leslie!Dahly



Glad to see another Leslie fan! I became so addicted to her during the last challenge. I am doing the 3 mile with weights and the 3 mile Pilates in the morning!

Woohoo! Survived my first multiquote!

I think I had a good day! I did have 2 McD's wraps at lunch but skipped the fries! I stocked up on my Luna Bars including some cookie dough protein ones. Got the girls some Kids Clif bars. I had a small dish of rainbow sherbet this afternoon and for supper DH and I split the leftover steak. I put a little olive oil in the frying pan and cut up the steak into little pieces. I put some chipotle sauce on it. We had it on one slice of potato bread with a slice of American cheese! It was tasty! After supper all of us took DD2 to soccer practice and DH and I walked 2 miles around the track.

SO I got in 2 miles on the elliptical, 2 miles on the track and Bob's 20 minute strength workout. Been drinking water and  Crystal Light all day and 1 can of soda.

Tomorrow is DD1s first day of 5th grade. She is really excited! Hope she can get to sleep!

DD2 and I will go pick up the rental car for the day while my bumper gets replaced. We will get her 2 pairs of shoes and go get her haircut. 

I also realized that I'm out of D batteries so I will have to skip the elliptical tomorrow. My batteries in the clock/odometer are pretty much dead. We will pick some up while we're out tomorrow.

Tomorrow night DD1 has soccer practice so I'm not sure what we'll do for supper. I may just have a lean pocket for supper and a bigger meal at lunch.

Going to post before I lose this!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I think tracking depends on the person! I usually track in my head. I did write stuff down last week but then lost it over the weekend. With all the craziness of the last two weeks I couldn't get focused. I think I'll do some journaling tonight and see if I can tweak my workout plans for the rest of the week.

Going out for a late birthday dinner with friends on Friday so I really need to try and be good the rest of the week!

Going to get up at 5:15 tomorrow and do the 3 mile Pilates walk and after putting DD1 on the bus I will do the 3 mile with hand weights. I plan on walking the track for DD1s whole soccer practice tomorrow. DD2 will probably ride her bike around while DH and I walk.

I'll check in at some point tomorrow!!!


----------



## tigger813

Welcome back Ann! Good to see you!!!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I just took a shower because I just did a 35-minute workout! I had to drop something off at my neighbor's house and she sent me back with some mini cupcakes and frosted pound cake. Other than dessert, I ate very well today, drank 10-8 oz glasses of water (achieved that goal!), and got in lots of exercise. I'm hoping to see the number on the scale go down tomorrow morning.

Thanks for all the congrats on getting back on track after my girls' weekend!

QOTD: Journaling is so valuable to me. If I don't journal my food, I am 99% guaranteed to gain weight.

Have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## jenanderson

Time to catch up with the QOTD!

*Saturday QOTD:
Which strategy helps you reach your weight loss goals?
* Starting & progressing slowly
* Putting it on paper
* Learning as much as possible
* Utilizing plenty of social supports
* Keeping things fun
* Learning from my setbacks
* All of the above (I always add this one )*

I am learning it is a great combination of things.  I know that without my social support that I would have given up long ago.  That has to be the number one thing for me.  I am also learning that I am someone who has to put it on paper.  Without it staring me in the face, I stray.  The rest are all important but a support group and putting it in writing are the key for me right now.

*Sunday QOTD: Share with us one thing that you are grateful for today? It can be big or small. Just think about how blessed you are and share with us.* 
The usual answer is my family (and I am totally grateful for them) but I am going to add to that...I am most grateful for friends today.  You guys are always what takes me from down in the dumps to feeling positive again.  I also have a IRL friend who I go to WW with that I could not live without either.  She sent me a wonderful card today even though she knew she would be seeing me.  She is just that type of person.  Jude is also great - she sees my posts or knows that I am having a tough day and calls me and calls me until she can just let me know she was thinking about me.  My friends are all incredible.  

*QOTD Monday:  If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?*
I would be at WDW watching Wishes.  Nothing makes my heart happier then watching Wishes.  The absolute best is when my DS sings along at the end...it brings tears to my eyes every time and makes me think that life is perfect.

*So the QOTD is do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
* Yes, definitely
* Maybe, it depends on the person
* No, I don't think it's necessary *
Absolutely!  I think part of why I have been struggling is because I have not been tracking.  I tracked everything today and it was so helpful to see where I was at and have a plan.  It also helped that I planned my food out and knew what I could still have.  When I first started this challenge in January, I always tracked and I was so successful.  I have decided that I am going to get back at it and hope it helps again.


----------



## alisaheather

QOTD: Keeping track of what I eat, and drink, is very important.  I'm someone who tends to underestimate what I eat and overestimate my exercise.  Tend to "forget" snacks, and sometimes even entire meals (oops).  It keeps me honest.

I'm very impressed with all the runners in this group.  I wonder, for those of you used/are using the C25K program, do you like it?  Would you recommend any adjustments?


----------



## tigger813

Heading to bed!

Signing up for my first 5K tomorrow! I've been procrastinating about it so I had better just do it!


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I would like to say that it really helps me when I do but I also have lost 29lbs now not doing in consistently.  So I have mixed emotions about this.
> 
> I weighed myself today and am down a lb from friday.  Its got me motivated!!!
> 
> I am off to get the kids to bed and then finish up a load of laundry.  Then its relaxing time for me.  I deserve it right?


Wow, 29 pounds is awesome!!  Hope you're enjoying that relaxing time.



tigger813 said:


> A Welsh Dragon is a drink DH and I first tried at the Rose N Crown in 2006! It's a strange combo of oj, pineapple juice, melon liquer, peach schnapps and a splash of creme de menthe. It's so refreshing! We usually make a blender full. The ingredients were in the menu and we just ended up making it at home!
> 
> Tomorrow is DD1s first day of 5th grade. She is really excited! Hope she can get to sleep!


Good luck to dd on her first day tomorrow.  Michael starts 3rd grade tomorrow, and is very excited too.  I feel very lucky I don't have to fight him to go to school.  That Welsh Dragon sounds delish. 



cclovesdis said:


> I just took a shower because I just did a 35-minute workout! I had to drop something off at my neighbor's house and she sent me back with some mini cupcakes and frosted pound cake. Other than dessert, I ate very well today, drank 10-8 oz glasses of water (achieved that goal!), and got in lots of exercise. I'm hoping to see the number on the scale go down tomorrow morning.
> 
> QOTD: Journaling is so valuable to me. If I don't journal my food, I am 99% guaranteed to gain weight.


Sounds like a great day, CC.  I'm with you on the journalling.  It really helps keep the binging from going totally out of control.  



goldcupmom said:


> Ok, losers, I am WAY off track & having trouble geting on.  ARGH!!!!!!


  Your day sounded pretty crazy. I hope things are settling down for you now, and that tomorrow is much better.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I am at home today and it has not helped me stay out of the kitchen...ds12 is very nervous and excited about starting his new school tomorrow, adding to the "adgitaty" feel of the house.


Good luck to ds in his new school.  It's tough to get back into routine after vacation, isn't it.  I was pretty much out of food since we were away most of the past 2 weeks, and luckily went to the grocery store in a good frame of mind, so it will be hard to stray too far.  I think once school starts things should smooth out for all of us.


corinnak said:


> Hi!  I'm back from the Disneyland Half Marathon.  It was lots of fun - I met and reunited with lots of WISHers, enjoyed the parks and had lots of fun on the course as well. I ran with my friend Jen (from Team Ohana) whom I've met at several other races, though we've never run together more than about a mile-long stretch at last year's Disneyland Half - through Angels' Stadium, no less.
> 
> We were not pushing for speed, just took lots of photos and enjoyed the run, for the most part.  It was 100% more enjoyable than my last half marathon - I keep saying that I set a PR....in FUN.  I do think it's important to remember that the finish time is really a very SMALL portion of what makes a great race experience.  Even though I think it is exciting to push the boundaries and see how fast I can go sometimes, I had really lost sight of what I love about racing - I found it again over the weekend.


Love the pic, Corina.  Congrats on your new PR in FUN!!  I love it!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> *alamere1496* - Yay, more Mass residents. We're in Danvers, but it would have been nice to have a walking buddy.
> 
> Speaking of which, Dylan slept all night again and I woke up to the sound of him playing in his crib at 7 am. Yay! Go Dylan. Either he's getting into a routine or I'm in for it tonight


Congrats on Dylan sleeping through the night.  We're in Danvers too, close to Plains park.  My son is 8 and starts school tomorrow.  We often go down to John George park, him on his scooter and I walk/run the track.   It's great there because he's old enough to hang at the playground or scoot or bike ahead of me.  It's great to meet you,  neighbor.



lisah0711 said:


> Hope it's the former!  Your post brought back fond memories of my DS waking up so happy in his crib in the morings.  This morning my "baby" was telling me about his plans to grow a goatee and that his job is to separate from me now that he is in middle school -- and he just turned 11!


Oh my, a goatee.   He'll still always be your baby, even though he's got a job now to separate from you.  That does make me appreciate the fact that Michael wanted me to lay down with him til he fell asleep tonight, when all I wanted to do was get on the dis and get updated on everyone.



Cupcaker said:


> Definitely.  Its a must do.  Anytime someone asks me how I lost weight, I say by keeping track of what I eat and by exercising.  I dont think theres ever been a time where I have lost weight and not tracked my food.


I totally agree.  When I'm journalling faithfully, I'm mostly going to lose.  



Zoesmama03 said:


> I'd like to rejoin for this Fall Challenge.  I gained back all but 3 of the pounds I lost in the end of the summer challenge.
> 
> I'm working on getting the exercise back up to daily.  I did a lot of swimming over the weekend but want to get the good cardio going so I'm ready to start walk/jogging training towards the couch to 5K plan.


Welcome back.  The couch to 5k is such a great program.  It truly got me up and running, and actually liking it.



keenercam said:


> Lisa -- Thank you for the opportunity to be a coach! I am so excited! I have even put it on my calendar and have put it on outlook for several times a day to remember to check the thread that week. It is going to be so much fun to get to know everyone even better that week.  (Off to check for  a listing of the "duties" of the coach, to be sure I don't miss anything.   )


You will love being coach, and like lisa said, it is a week that you will stay on track.  My most successful weeks are when I'm coaching.  It makes sure you come here and check in at least daily, and thus it's more difficult to completely lose focus.



jenanderson said:


> Thanks guys!  I really do try to be a happy and optimistic person most of the time.  I feel like lately all I do is whine and I know I need to break out of it.  I feel like the whining and the weight gain are going hand-in-hand right now.  I do now know what I would do without all of you here to keep me in line and put that spark of positiveness back in my day!
> Well, I am feeling a real struggle today with letting it all go or staying in control.  So far, my list of having things to do and knowing what I am going it eat is winning.    I have been working out just by cleaning the house today.  In some ways it is great to be home while the family is at school because I am finding I can get a lot done.  I also did go and run - I ran 5 miles this morning in 48 minutes.  I had thought I would run more but it was cold (50°), windy (gusts to 50 mph) and drizzling.  YUCK!  I ate breakfast since I have been skipping that and I know I should not be.  I have my plan in place for lunch and dinner.  I will now work on some e-mails to schools for about 2 hours.  To help with the stress of this task, I plan on setting an alarm for 1 hour in.  At that point, I am going to take a 10 minute exercise break.  It is not much but it will at least get me away from the computer and get me moving.  It might make me feel a bit energized instead of just stressed.  I have WW tonight and I am dreading the weigh in.  I thought about skipping it but know that to keep moving forward, I have to accept responsibility for what I have done and get going in the right direction again.  Skipping the meeting doesn't change the fact that I have gained weight and it will help motivate me a bit.


You are one of the most positive people I know, and we are always here to listen.   Just a hug for you.  I hope you got to ww, and now you can move on.  Hang in there.



RENThead09 said:


> This was my first of 13 half marathons over the next 13 months, so right back to the trainer tomorrow.  It's definitely a love-hate relationship.  Love running-hate the "gym" workouts-love the results!  7 pounds in the last month.  Another 15 or so to hit my goal.


Wow, that is an amazing goal, a half a month.  Now I could do that if I could split it up among several runs.



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, here's my little whine for the day, feel free to skip it. We just wasted 5 hours of our lives trying to get a brand new samsung android phone to sync to our computer only to be told by samsung that they have no idea what was wrong with it and to take it back to sprint! Uggh! We have resisted getting a new phone for a long time--Mike and I both have the most basic phones you can buy--doesn't even have picture mail. But with as much traveling as we are doing in the next couple months, we decided why not. I was looking forward to checking email, having my music at the same place as my phone, being able to get pics from ds, and Mike wanted to be able to check sports scores. Neither one of our laptops will recognise the phone and so we can't do anything that involves moving data back and forth. We couldn't even get the app which moves itunes wirelessly to work! So now tomorrow Mike is going to spend another hour or so dealing with the sprint store. Sorry, to sound like such a whiner, but I hate it when you pay a lot of money for something and IT DOESN'T WORK!!!! At this point, I just want my old phone back. Who cares about the extra stuff. So frustrating! And I haven't had dinner yet, and I'm getting a little cranky to boot!


  That is soooo frustrating.  I think it's why I still have my little razor phone and don't even know how to text.  It's so frustrating when things don't work like they should.  I'm pretty impressed you spent 5 hours struggling with that, but didn't take any time outs to eat a dozen donuts or anything. Oh wait, that would be me. Nice job staying focused.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Im so glad your back Kathy! Missed ya around here.  The trip sounds like it was fabulous.  I bet it was so fun just spending it with you and michael.  The weight loss is amazing especially while being in disney and you even had 2 vacations prior too.  That is excellent.  I know you will get right back on the wagon.
> 
> I say do it.  I would read along.  I love reading the TR too.  I have to say doing one for our trip was so much fun.  Its nice to go back now and read it.  It brings back all the wonderful memories we made.


Thanks Lindsay.  I was very happy with myself on vacations.  I didn't deprive myself at all, but like pjlla says, I just made some good and better choices, and I didn't gorge myself at the buffets.  Plus in disney it was just the two of us, so I didn't have any alcohol, so the excess calories were well spent on desserts.   I'm toying with the trip report idea.  I"m on call this weekend, and just hanging around, so I'll definitely get working on my pictures. 



flipflopmom said:


> They were minature schnauzer/maltese mixes, and seemed very healthy.  We checked them all, all over, and had been well cared for.  Not like us to make an impulse pet decision.  I knew nothing about the 2 breeds, just thought they were cute.  He talked her down off her selling price, which I only think worked b/c she had seen DD crying earlier. He's mostly white, with black on his face and ears, and a ring on his tail, and 1 black spot on the side.  A total furball, so sweet and good.  He's responding very well to no!
> 
> Brought him back, and the girls went nuts!  DH gets the father of the year award.  So we spent the afternoon buying puppy gear that we needed, playing, training (no accidents!!!!) and researching, working on class stuff, and watching VT lose.
> 
> Turns out, this is one of those crazy "designer hybrid" dogs.  Mauzer is what they are called.  I thought it was just a cute mutt!    When I was looking it up, found ads for $400-$900 for these things. Sheez! Actually found an ad for him she had posted, asking $400.    Didn't pay even half that.  No wonder she was so reluctant to come down, like we were killing her.  She begged me, "don't tell ANYONE how much you paid for him".  She said she had already sold three over the weekend at asking price!


Congratulations on your newest addition.  How wonderful for all of you.  And just a hug to you and your family, and your mom.  I know what an emotional 
time this is for you all. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Kathy-- on coming back with a loss! Did you all do the Halloween party? Don't you just love all the fall decorations at the MK?


I had planned to do the halloween party since it started labor day weekend last year, but it doesn't start til next weekend, so we did the Pirate and Pals fireworks cruise out of the contemproray, and it was so much fun. I would highly recommend it.  Our pirate captain was hilarious, and it was so beautiful to watch wishes from the lake.   The halloween decorations are just amazing.  



BealsRwe said:


> Hi everyone.  My name is Stephanie.  I am a 38 yo mom of one wonderful 6 year old daughter, Kayla.  I have been married to my hubby for nearly 8 years.  DH and I both work at WDW.  He is leader, and I am back part-tme in the parks.  I joined Weight Watchers in March 2009, and hit my 50 pound lost mark in early June this year.  I am on a 4 month plateau, and hoping this group will help me push through when I need that increased help and support.
> 
> I have had quite the few 2 years.  In October 2008, my mom was diagnosed with stage 4 ovarian cancer.  In February 2009, my Dad was diagnosed with large cell lymphoma.  In March 2009, I was laid off from my 13 year dream career with WDW.  I made the decision to lose the weight for good, to reduce my risk of cancer.  My Mom recently passed away on June 25, 2010 after her strong fight.  Dad told DH and I 1 week later that his cancer was being considered terminal.  We had already booked our Aug 2010 cruise getaway, so we enjoyed that (me with the extra desserts, knowing after cruise it was time to kick it in gear).  With all of this I am hovering at having gained between 5-7 pounds back.  Time to start losing again.
> 
> Hubby and I have a goal of 12 races in 2010.  We have completed 6 5k's, 2 10k's, and we have the WDW Wine & Dine half marathon relay coming next month.  We are also registered for the WDW half marathon.  I am restarting the C25K program and focus.  I don't care how I finish, running, walking, but I will finish.  My goal is to complete my weight loss journey and drop the last 25-30 pounds.  I have the goal of 1-2 pounds per week since I want it to stay away for good!  18 weeks, and barring any plateaus...I will hopefully be at my lifetime weight by the WDW half marathon in January.  I have never been a runner, don't really enjoy running, but enjoy the races and completing them.


Congratulations on your 50 pounds down and your races completed.  A big hug to you on the loss of you mom, and your dad's illness.  My prayers go out to you and your family.  It's so overwhelming to lose a parent, and then to have your dad sick too must be so tough.  Remember to take care of yourself, and don't be too hard on yourself.   Hang in there.  

Well, I'm hoping to keep up with the thread from now on.  I did go back and read through most of it, and it seems like a great group here.  I'm on day 2 on track!!  That's big for me.  Before vacation I thought I was all ready for back to school, but we spent a good part of today getting ready and doing errands.  Then I started organizing his clothes, and he need to have his retainer checked, and before I knew it, was dinner time.  
 Michael will get on the bus at 7:35 and then I will get out for a run/walk.  It's been over a week, but since I don't go to work til 10, I'm hoping to do 4-5 miles.  I've been looking forward to school starting so I would have my dis and coffee time back, but I am amazing myself that I want to get my run/walks in first.  The princess half in feb is such a huge motivator right now.

Off to bed now.  It's back to reality tomorrow, but luckily i'm only working a 4 hour shift.  Have a great night.


----------



## mikamah

alisaheather said:


> I'm very impressed with all the runners in this group.  I wonder, for those of you used/are using the C25K program, do you like it?  Would you recommend any adjustments?


I started it in february, and the first day I couldn't make the full minute for all the intervals.  I stuck with it, and pretty much followed it until I got up to  running 2.5 miles straight, but I was so sore after that,
 so I took to running and walking in intervals instead, and am working on increasing my distance.  I would say to listen to your body, and don't push too hard, but I think the program is well planned out.  Also repeat weeks or days if you need to.  I weighed about 215 when I started and am 46 yo, so for my age and my body, I found that the intervals of walking hugely decreased the stress on my joints.  The other thing I would say is to always stretch after your run/walks.  I notice a huge difference in the soreness if I stretch faithfully.  
Good luck if you give it a try.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Holly324 said:


> Okay, so this is my first time doing a challenge like this, but I so desperately want to lose the baby weight!  I was at a healthy weight for nearly the first time in my life about 5 years ago...then I found out I was expecting my first little one!  Now, 2 kids and 45 pounds extra, here I am.  Can someone tell me, who do we send our weight to at each weigh in?
> 
> I actually gained 60 pounds with my first, lost 20, then gained 40 more with my second.  I have lost some, and I have about 45 left to go.  Here goes!!


Welcome!



maiziezoe said:


> No, I didn't go. I was planning on it but life took a *fantastic* detour and I went to Nashville instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheesy Crackers, Jen! You know me too well!!!


So what took you to Nashville and what did you do there? Inquiring minds want to know!



goldcupmom said:


> Ok, losers, I am WAY off track & having trouble geting on.  ARGH!!!!!!
> 
> Food has been ok until today, but I missed my nightly 1.6 with the yorkies Saturday, Sunday & Monday.  Yesterday I didn't get my morning 3+ in because I got up early & went with DD18 & others to our Fav Thriftstore 1/2 price day, then the mall.  Then last night when I wanted to walk, DH went off about no one being allowed downstairs (where the TV, Wii, & kids rooms are) until after 9 pm daily as DS24 works nights & sleeps til then.  Which basically means DS21 & DD18 can't watch a movie, play games etc as starting after 9 p.m. is too late when they all get up at 5:20 for school.  No other place for anyone to watch TV or play games.  I haven't played my piano in over 2 yrs as DS24 is always asleep & I just don't want to after 10 at night & same with my WiiFit - if he isn't at work, he is on the TV playing his PS3 or is asleep.  GRRRRRR!!!!!!!
> 
> Then, we are still having computer problems getting it set up so that the Mac laptops and the PC Desktop can share the router & printer, so when DD went to print her 6 pg english paper this morning, it woudn't .  I ended up driving her to the bus & by the time I got home, got DS21 off to school, it was too hot to walk.
> 
> DS21 finally got an accellerator cable for his vette, so he can drive it, but not before something in his pocket tore a 3 corner hole in the leather seat of my Bug....I cried!  Not that it is new, but it is about the only thing around here that is MINE - I have 1 2003 Beetle, 2 yorkies & that is about it.
> 
> So, this morning, by stress overcame me.  I crawled in bed & read & ate chips & ice cream.  But I also got a little bit more sleep.  GRRRRR!!!!!!
> 
> Must STOP letting life take over!
> 
> Sorry for the vent.........Hope your day is going better than mine!


Julie Hang in there! Sometimes you just need a day in bed with a good book.

Maria--good luck to DS tomorrow. Enjoy your day at home by yourself.


Corinna--sounds like a great trip!



Dahly said:


> Well darn. It rained enough to flood the football field, so no game for the boys tonight. Postponed til not sure when. And I need to figure out something else for dinner. We were going to grill burgers after the game, but it is still pretty nasty out there. I need to have a plan B in place for days like this..i am fine with a salad but the men need meat .
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good evening!


Sorry the game got rained out! I don't do well when I don't have a plan B either.



jennz said:


> There's a thread on the podcast board about a Cedar Point meet, I'm not sure if they have a date yet.  Last time I checked it was in the discussion stages still.  Hey how about a Holiday World meet?


I haven't been to Holiday World since DS was in elementary school! I hear it's pretty fun!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I weighed myself today and am down a lb from friday.  Its got me motivated!!!





tigger813 said:


> Woohoo! Survived my first multiquote!
> 
> 
> 
> Going to post before I lose this!


This made me smile Tracey! Hope DD enjoys 5th grade! And I might need to try a Welsh Dragon.

QOTD
*So the QOTD is do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
* Yes, definitely
* Maybe, it depends on the person
* No, I don't think it's necessary *
I'm a maybe. I think for some people it works great. I do best with portion control, and trying to make healthy choices the majority of the time. I will track occasionally on sparkpeople--but most of the time it's because I think I'm not getting enough to eat, and I'm usually right.



tigger813 said:


> Heading to bed!
> 
> Signing up for my first 5K tomorrow! I've been procrastinating about it so I had better just do it!


Too exciting!

Well, I think I'm caught up. Long day today.

Mike went to the sprint store and I'm trying a different phone. One with less bells and whistles. We went running around 8:30. It was still 79! And muggy. We did our 4 miles. Not sure what the pace was. My left lower calf was a little sore for about 3 miles, and then it finally loosened up. I'm glad I took yesterday off. Tomorrow I have a dentist appt which is my very least favorite thing to do. I feel like I'm having a little panic attack the entire time I'm there! I'll either get a workout in before of after--or maybe both, if it's really stressful!

Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## goldcupmom

Time to catch up on QOTD's.  Feeling TERRIBLE from eating nothing but JUNK today from stress.....just had some turkey on light bread to hopefully help.  Why oh Why do I do this to myself!!  Must find new stress releaser!  Once I get my concealed carry permit I won't be quite as reluctant to go walking after dark, but don't have it yet.  Used to play piano, but can't as DS24 is always sleeping.....

Sunday QOTD: Share with us one thing that you are grateful for today? It can be big or small. Just think about how blessed you are and share with us.

     Every day I'm grateful that I have the ability to get out & be active.  Grateful that I have my dogs.  Grateful that DH still has a job, that DS21s car is working, that DD has a full ride scholarship.  Trite, but true, I'm mostly grateful for my Salvation & that God is always there to pick me up & put back the pieces when life falls apart.

QOTD Monday:  If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?

    Don't really know.  I've only been to DL once - in 1991, and to WDW 3x - Honeymoon in 1982, with kids in 1996 and 1998.  The rest of my family has no interest (but DD has no memory of any of it, so wants to go back...so there's hope!)  Probably, if I were there, I'd be with my 2 DNieces & their families who live in FL and camp at FtW each month in their motor homes.  I stayed there 1x with them a year ago and it was AWESOME.

So the QOTD is do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?

     Tracking for me is VITAL, and I've not recorded a point since I rejoined WW 3 weeks ago, and I'm sporadic on my Bugg.  I REALLY need to get this under control!

Off to try to get some sleep & hopefully wake up with some self control!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good evening all!  

I'm posting the QOTD tonight and will be back tomorrow am -- if my internet holds on  -- for replies.  I did this once and it went "poof."  Hope it works this time.  

I read a quote once that said "You can have anything that you want, just not all at once."  (I can't find where I read it even with a Google search).  And it makes sense to me.  How many times do you find yourself pulled in too many directions to really do justice to anything that you need to do?  

The same idea applies to eating in our healthy lifestyles.  You can eat anything that you want, just not all at once.  

So with this in mind I am going to share a little quiz from sparkpeople.com called "Portion Distortion."  It is a great reminder for those of us who are losers and maintainers to remember what a serving size really is.

http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/quizzes_questions.asp?quizid=32

*So the QOTD is do you suffer from portion distortion?* If you don't want to take the quiz, share with us whether you feel comfortable that you know what a serving size is for most of what you eat.

Have a great evening all!


----------



## Connie96

I still haven't heard from (at least) four people who have said that they want to participate in the WIN!. (Yep, I'm talking to you - Bree, Leslie, Rose & Maria) In order to include as many folks as possible, I'll leave this open for another day or so. Please get your measurements in as soon as you can! Thanks!!


----------



## Holly324

lisah0711 said:


> *So the QOTD is do you suffer from portion distortion?* If you don't want to take the quiz, share with us whether you feel comfortable that you know what a serving size is for most of what you eat.



I got 10 out of 16...not bad, but improvement needed!   

I have been on a great exercise routine recently, but I just threw my back out tonight playing racquetball!  I am now recliner bound...


----------



## LuvBaloo

Sorry folks!

I underestimated how long it would take to buy groceries and cook a real meal.  (for the last week we've been eating out or eating what somebody else cooked).  It felt great to have food that I made, and to know there's food ready for the kids lunches this week, but I ran out of time.

I've got about half the initial weigh-ins recorded and I will finish the rest tomorrow and post a few starting stats.

Hope you are all having a great week. 
(once again, I haven't been able to read the thread, so if you asked me a question, I'm not ignoring you!)


----------



## princessbride6205

Ack! This thread is already 28 pages! It's fun to have a busy thread, just can't believe how much I've missed!

Please count me in for this challenge on the maintainer team. Thanks to everyone who keeps this going strong!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD:  You scored 11 of 16 correct on this quiz.
On Your Way to Proper Portions
You've picked up some portion facts here and there while working towards your healthy goals. But the more you learn, the more successful you will be. Check out the links below for more help with portion sizes. 

Knew more than I thought!

Quick check in while DD1 showers! I got in the 3 mile Pilates walk. My abs are aching from the strength workout I did yesterday. But I survived. I realized I'll only have time for another 2 miles this morning before heading out for the day. Hope to be home with DD2 by noon at the latest so I can get in a few miles on the elliptical this afternoon. I'll try to do it while watching Y&R.

Shorts are feeling looser this morning. Not weighing myself until Friday. I think this may help me stay focused and not splurge!

Gotta get DD1s breakfast on the table! Catch you all later!


----------



## disneymom2one

QUOTD:

I didn't do very well on the portion quiz - 7 out of 16.  Admittedly, I'm a little distracted.  Our AC is awaiting a new motor.  This is NOT good considering we live in very sunny Florida where fall temps are still a month away.  The motor is on order but I imagine we'll be like this for another week or so.  It's currently 80 degrees in my house - and it's 5:30 AM.

Hope everyone is having a great week.  I am trying not to lurk as much but it's a crazy time around here - as always.


----------



## cclovesdis

disneymom2one said:


> Hope everyone is having a great week.  I am trying not to lurk as much but it's a crazy time around here - as always.



It's always great to hear from you! Hope things settle down a bit and your A/C is working really soon.


Morning!

I started my morning off by readying my daily e-mail of potential jobs. I will check another search engine later this morning. I did study last night and I am just a bit overwhelmed. It took me about 30 minutes to do 2 pages of questions on order of operations. 

I think I will change my daily studying goal to 1 hour a day. In reality, I'll have to do 3+ hours a day to feel comfortable, but I'm kind of into achieving goals lately and I know I can do 1 hour a day. Today I am studying the different properities of basic math: cummative, associative, etc. I see flash cards in my future.

My exercise plan for today is C25K Week 1 Day 1. Kathy-thanks for sharing about your experience ith C25K. I was already planning to modify it a bit based on my last experience with it and it was very reassuring to hear that someone did so as well. 

QOTD: I scored 11/16. I was impressed with my score. I had a hard time with the juice questions. I haven't drank juice since I started WW so that probably didn't help. I am good with portion control at home. It is when I am at a restaurant or eating at someone else's house that I have portion distortion. I am still comparing x restaurant's portion sizes to y restaurant' portion sizes instead of home portion sizes.

My mom left some laundry in the dryer for me to take care of and then I plan to go to the gym.

Have a great day everyone!

CC


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *So the QOTD is do you suffer from portion distortion?*



Apparently, I do! I got 10/16, so I need to do some work! On the bright side, most of the ones I had incorrect we're because I was making the veggie/fruit portions too small, and for me, that's progress. I tend to go too big! 

It is pouring, and dh and ds both left without any weather protection. This should be interesting. I'm sure it's all my fault -- dh won't say that, but ds12 will...first day of school and he can't find his phone. First day of taking the subway to school and back by himself, and no phone in sight. We let him get himself ready for today. Turns out, that was a mistake -- didn't dry the clothes he wants to wear today, didn't pack his lunch, didn't charge his phone because it's lost...this is not a stellar start. I really hope today improves for him. 

Of course with all the drama this morning, no workout for me (yet, I'm hopeful after the lightning stops), and now I'm worried about ds. Not shaping up to be the day at home I had planned or hoped for. On the bright side, I did put away the summer decorations, and I almost have Autumn out. I'm also thinking I may go back to bed and restart after a nap. I was abruptly awakened at 6, and that is not helping my outlook. 

Haven't eaten anything yet, so I'm calling that a small victory...planning on a nice bowl of soup and corn vitamuffintop for lunch, after my usual breakfast -- but maybe much later. 

Maria


----------



## Dreamer24

I'm pathetic!  9/16.  No portion control.

It's been going well with exercises and water and just ok with eating.  I've had more good eating choices than bad but the bad are always really bad!  We were planning wraps for dinner last night and when we got home from the gym at around 8, there was no more turkey (deli) and we had no leftover cooked chicken so we through in a frozen pizza.  I feel really bloated today!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Sorry for the late replies.  This internet problem is very annoying.  I think Frontier (who replaced Verizon in our neck of the woods) is going to have to send me a new modem.  Of course, they really hate to do that so we have to struggle for a few days to get to that point.



maiziezoe said:


> No, I didn't go. I was planning on it but life took a *fantastic* detour and I went to Nashville instead.



Glad it was a fantastic detour -- Nashville sounds like fun! 



jennz said:


> I know those are lowfat lowcal cheesy crackers right?



Of course they are, jenn!  



goldcupmom said:


> Ok, losers, I am WAY off track & having trouble geting on.  ARGH!!!!!!



Wow, that was a hard day!    We all have days like that sometimes.  What's happened is in the past, like jennz says, don't dwell on it just move forward.  

Is there someplace upstairs that DS could move to so you could use stuff downstairs?  Or maybe get him a white nosie machine so the daily house noises wouldn't disturb him.  I know it's been unseasonably hot in your neck of the woods and that doesn't help matters.  Hope that things calm down soon.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Oh, and Worf, our 17yr. old cat, is particularly insistent I lay with him at all times, probably due to being left alone (with a cat sitter) for 9 days. No one gives lovins like Mama!
> 
> Being at home alone tomorrow should help me feel and get more settled. I ran 4M yesterday, but did nothing today. TOM arrived and I just felt blah. Now I have a ridiculous headache, tomorrow is absolutely going to be better!



Awww, bless his little kitty heart Worfie missed you!  
Hope the first day of school goes smoothly!  



cherry-pops said:


> I track my food, it's how I got started and how I ended up here. I use a website and phone App to track my food/calories. It's My Fitness Pal and I use the Android phone app - there is also an iPhone app and a Blackberry app being is being developed. It's amazing, I recommend it!



I need to explore some phone apps a little more.  The problem is that although I have an iPhone it is a first generatioon "no G" phone so it's not too fast.  



corinnak said:


> Hi!  I'm back from the Disneyland Half Marathon.  It was lots of fun - I met and reunited with lots of WISHers, enjoyed the parks and had lots of fun on the course as well. I ran with my friend Jen (from Team Ohana) whom I've met at several other races, though we've never run together more than about a mile-long stretch at last year's Disneyland Half - through Angels' Stadium, no less.
> 
> We were not pushing for speed, just took lots of photos and enjoyed the run, for the most part.  It was 100% more enjoyable than my last half marathon - I keep saying that I set a PR....in FUN.  I do think it's important to remember that the finish time is really a very SMALL portion of what makes a great race experience.  Even though I think it is exciting to push the boundaries and see how fast I can go sometimes, I had really lost sight of what I love about racing - I found it again over the weekend.
> 
> I even met a WISHer from this very, very thread and got a picture with her after the finish.  What do you think, Stephanie - Should I post it???



Glad that you had a great race and a great time at DL, corinna!  Come on Stephanie, let her post your pictures, please!    I like how you picked a green character in the picture that you posted.  What a wonderful time! Is this your second coast to coast medal?  I'm hoping to get one of those in 2011.  



Dahly said:


> Well darn. It rained enough to flood the football field, so no game for the boys tonight. Postponed til not sure when. And I need to figure out something else for dinner. We were going to grill burgers after the game, but it is still pretty nasty out there. I need to have a plan B in place for days like this..i am fine with a salad but the men need meat!



 men need meat.  Maybe some frozen, cooked chicken breasts you could heat up.  Hope that rain passes quickly.  Sounds like there's been a lot of it.



Zoesmama03 said:


> I weighed today and was in shock.  I keep retaining water so I'm betting it drops off but not sure what to use as start weight because it was almost 10 lbs less when I weighed less than a week ago.



PM Shannon and see what she says.  She has ways to make adjustments for scale changes and other issues.  Are you weighing yourself at the same time every day?  Maybe TOM?  Maybe just a big whoosh?  



Rose&Mike said:


> Sounds like it was a hard weekend for staying on plan. You definitely made some good choices. You just have to keep moving forward. This might sound silly--but here's what I do with the bread basket. I take what I am going to eat, put it on a plate and move the basket as far away from me as it will go on the table. Kind of out of sight out of mind. I have also been known to make Mike take what he wants, and then have them remove it from the table. It doesn't work everytime, but it does help!



That's a great strategy for the bread basket, Rose!     that the dentist visit goes quickly and smoothly today!

Oh, and Rose, I've been meaning to say "thank you" for mentioning the Amy's frozen meals.  I kind of thought they were a splurge -- although it is silly to be willing to spend $3 on a burger that doesn't taste all that great and isn't good for you vs. $5 for frozen meal that tastes good and is good for you -- go figure!   Anyway I bought a few and they are so good!  I actually look forward to my healthy frozen food lunch now!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I almost forgot to answer the QOTD-  I say Maybe!  I really have great intentions with journaling but it seems like I do it for a day or so and then I forget.  So I am an on again off again journaler.  I would like to say that it really helps me when I do but I also have lost 29lbs now not doing in consistently.  So I have mixed emotions about this.



What works for you is the best choice!    You've been successful so you know what works.  It is just another tool in your arsenal that you may or may not need on any given day.



tigger813 said:


> A Welsh Dragon is a drink DH and I first tried at the Rose N Crown in 2006! It's a strange combo of oj, pineapple juice, melon liquer, peach schnapps and a splash of creme de menthe. It's so refreshing! We usually make a blender full. The ingredients were in the menu and we just ended up making it at home!



Yum!  I'd love the recipe!    Good luck to your DD on her first day of school today!

You have a great day today, too, *CC*!  



jenanderson said:


> I am learning it is a great combination of things.  I know that without my social support that I would have given up long ago.  That has to be the number one thing for me.  I am also learning that I am someone who has to put it on paper.  Without it staring me in the face, I stray.  The rest are all important but a support group and putting it in writing are the key for me right now.



It's all about learning and fine tuning what works for you.  You've been very successful, jen, in your weightloss and your exercising.  Now a little fine tuning and you will be right where you want to be!  



alisaheather said:


> QOTD: Keeping track of what I eat, and drink, is very important.  I'm someone who tends to underestimate what I eat and overestimate my exercise.  Tend to "forget" snacks, and sometimes even entire meals (oops).  It keeps me honest.
> 
> I'm very impressed with all the runners in this group.  I wonder, for those of you used/are using the C25K program, do you like it?  Would you recommend any adjustments?



What Kathy (mikamah) shared with you about her running experience is very similar to mine -- not surprising since we are running the Princess together .  

When I started running earlier this year I was well over 200 pounds and pushing 50.  I never liked to run, even when I was a kid.  Some days I still wonder what the heck I am doing.    I can't run and run but I can do run/walk intervals.  It is easier on my joints and bones and actually I get a better time that if I would have run all the way because I don't get so exhausted.  Once I get past that initial first few intervals -- the ones where I am going "why am I doing this?" -- and get in the groove -- I feel like I have a hard little thing inside my chest that is relaxing and spreading warmth and good feelings all throughout my body.  Like the Grinch's heart or something like that.  

So I say give it a try and don't be afraid to modify it for you.  Not everyone will like it but it is surprising how many people who never thought they would be a runner do.



tigger813 said:


> Heading to bed!
> 
> Signing up for my first 5K tomorrow! I've been procrastinating about it so I had better just do it!



 First 5K!  When and where is your race so we can cheer you on? 



mikamah said:


> Well, I'm hoping to keep up with the thread from now on.  I did go back and read through most of it, and it seems like a great group here.  I'm on day 2 on track!!  That's big for me.  Before vacation I thought I was all ready for back to school, but we spent a good part of today getting ready and doing errands.  Then I started organizing his clothes, and he need to have his retainer checked, and before I knew it, was dinner time.



 Day 2 on track!  Hope Michael has a great day at school!



lisah0711 said:


> *So the QOTD is do you suffer from portion distortion?* If you don't want to take the quiz, share with us whether you feel comfortable that you know what a serving size is for most of what you eat.



I got a 13 out of 16 so I'm savvy but not a pro.  It is good to remind ourselves sometimes of serving sizes because it is so easy to add when you shouldn't!

Have a great day all!


----------



## Rose&Mike

mikamah said:


> Well, I'm hoping to keep up with the thread from now on.  I did go back and read through most of it, and it seems like a great group here.  I'm on day 2 on track!!  That's big for me.  Before vacation I thought I was all ready for back to school, but we spent a good part of today getting ready and doing errands.  Then I started organizing his clothes, and he need to have his retainer checked, and before I knew it, was dinner time.
> Michael will get on the bus at 7:35 and then I will get out for a run/walk.  It's been over a week, but since I don't go to work til 10, I'm hoping to do 4-5 miles.  I've been looking forward to school starting so I would have my dis and coffee time back, but I am amazing myself that I want to get my run/walks in first.  The princess half in feb is such a huge motivator right now.
> 
> Off to bed now.  It's back to reality tomorrow, but luckily i'm only working a 4 hour shift.  Have a great night.


Hope Michael has a good first day of school and you get a good run in!
I'm sorry you missed the Halloween party, but I'm glad you got to see the decorations. They just put you in a fall mood, don't they?

Julie--hope you have a better day today.




Holly324 said:


> I got 10 out of 16...not bad, but improvement needed!
> 
> I have been on a great exercise routine recently, but I just threw my back out tonight playing racquetball!  I am now recliner bound...


Feel better.



disneymom2one said:


> QUOTD:
> 
> I didn't do very well on the portion quiz - 7 out of 16.  Admittedly, I'm a little distracted.  Our AC is awaiting a new motor.  This is NOT good considering we live in very sunny Florida where fall temps are still a month away.  The motor is on order but I imagine we'll be like this for another week or so.  It's currently 80 degrees in my house - and it's 5:30 AM.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week.  I am trying not to lurk as much but it's a crazy time around here - as always.


Oh, that stinks. Hope you find a way to stay cool.

CC--good luck w/ C25k



Worfiedoodles said:


> Apparently, I do! I got 10/16, so I need to do some work! On the bright side, most of the ones I had incorrect we're because I was making the veggie/fruit portions too small, and for me, that's progress. I tend to go too big!
> 
> It is pouring, and dh and ds both left without any weather protection. This should be interesting. I'm sure it's all my fault -- dh won't say that, but ds12 will...first day of school and he can't find his phone. First day of taking the subway to school and back by himself, and no phone in sight. We let him get himself ready for today. Turns out, that was a mistake -- didn't dry the clothes he wants to wear today, didn't pack his lunch, didn't charge his phone because it's lost...this is not a stellar start. I really hope today improves for him.
> 
> Of course with all the drama this morning, no workout for me (yet, I'm hopeful after the lightning stops), and now I'm worried about ds. Not shaping up to be the day at home I had planned or hoped for. On the bright side, I did put away the summer decorations, and I almost have Autumn out. I'm also thinking I may go back to bed and restart after a nap. I was abruptly awakened at 6, and that is not helping my outlook.
> 
> Haven't eaten anything yet, so I'm calling that a small victory...planning on a nice bowl of soup and corn vitamuffintop for lunch, after my usual breakfast -- but maybe much later.
> 
> Maria


Oh Maria, sorry for the rough start. I hope you got a good nap. It's always our fault isn't it? It's hard to be the Mom!

Good morning. I'm still debating running upstairs and getting ready and going to the Y before the dentist, but I think I'll feel too rushed. I'll probably just do laundry instead.

Quiz Completed
You scored 13 of 16 correct on this quiz.
Perfect Pro-Portions 
You know a thing or two about portions, and that's important when it comes to maintaining a healthy weight. Way to go! 
I'm glad I did well on this, especially because I often question whether I should track calories rather than rely on portion control. The one's that I got wrong were because I was underestimating the size.

Jen--hope you are having a good day.
Pamela--hope you are doing well also!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lisa--I'm glad you like the Amy's. They are kind of pricey, but I feel the same way--I used to spend money on garbage food, and this fills me up and is pretty healthy. Mike likes it because if we don't feel like cooking he just runs up to the Kroger and grabs a couple. Hope the computer is fixed soon.

That's a great description of how I feel after running. What was so weird about the race this weekend, is that I never got that feeling. Maybe cause it was a race, maybe cause of the circumstances, maybe I was way too anxious. Last night when we ran I felt great at the end! I kind of look at running and especially racing like childbirth. On Saturday morning I swore I was never going to run again, and forget racing. After a couple of days you start to forget the really bad parts--or at least the memories become a little duller. Then you find yourself thinking, well mayber it wasn't that bad....


----------



## mikamah

Holly324 said:


> I have been on a great exercise routine recently, but I just threw my back out tonight playing racquetball!  I am now recliner bound...


Hope your back is feeling better soon.  Take it easy and give it the time you need to heal.



lisah0711 said:


> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/quizzes_questions.asp?quizid=32
> 
> *So the QOTD is do you suffer from portion distortion?* If you don't want to take the quiz, share with us whether you feel comfortable that you know what a serving size is for most of what you eat.


I got 12 out of 16 right.  Thanks to my many years of ww experience.  I do think I know what a serving size is for most things that I eat, it's just not going overboard that is my issue.  



cclovesdis said:


> My exercise plan for today is C25K Week 1 Day 1. Kathy-thanks for sharing about your experience ith C25K. I was already planning to modify it a bit based on my last experience with it and it was very reassuring to hear that someone did so as well.


Glad that was helpful. Good luck on w1d1 today!!!  


Worfiedoodles said:


> It is pouring, and dh and ds both left without any weather protection. This should be interesting. I'm sure it's all my fault -- dh won't say that, but ds12 will...first day of school and he can't find his phone. First day of taking the subway to school and back by himself, and no phone in sight. We let him get himself ready for today. Turns out, that was a mistake -- didn't dry the clothes he wants to wear today, didn't pack his lunch, didn't charge his phone because it's lost...this is not a stellar start. I really hope today improves for him.


Sounds like it will only get better from here for DS, and hopefully when he gets home, you might be able to laugh about it, after you take complete responsibility for it all.

We got up and ready for the bus, and a huge thunderstorm came through.  I was so disappointed I couldn't run, and thought, who am I?  The rain slowed when we had to go to the bus stop, and I debated on going out just the same, but thought of Rose, and your run in the lightning, and decided to be safe, so I then thought of CC and the wii fit and did 45 min on the wii fit and made my coffee and figured I'd enjoy some dis-ing time.  A couple times while wii-fitting, it looked like the rain was stopping, and I debated on going out, but I'm glad I didn't.  It's stopped now, and if Michael wants to go to the park after school, I might try to get a run on the track.  

Lisa- a Coast to Coast in 2011!!!!!  How exciting.  Hmmmmmm, I usually end my vacation with labor day weekend, and DL is on my list of places to visit.  Wouldn't that be something.  

Have a happy, healthy day!!


----------



## jenanderson

*Cam and Jennz  *I was going through posts this morning and saw that you guys both have pain while walking still.  I know I talked about the KT compression tape before an what an incredible difference it made with my painhave either of you tried it?  Also, I am no longer using the compression tape but now do use compression socks for long runs.  It is also amazing how much better it makes my legs feel.  I rarely have shin splint pain and before it was so bad I thought I would die!  

*Holly324  *Welcome to the group!  You will find so much support here and I bet you will get rid of that weight in no time!  Sorry to read that you threw your back out  that is no fun.  Be sure to rest and take care of yourself.

*CC  *You sound like you really have been exercising like crazy!  Good for you!  I am sorry that you have to pass more exams to teach in another state.  The state exams are so much work  I was thankful when I passed mine.  Good luck with the C25K!!!

*Connie * I have decided that I AM going to do the measurement challenge.  I dont know how many inches I will really lose at this point but a little incentive to keep toning up might help.  I am glad you have extended the dates for sending it in.  I will find my tape measure this morning and get my numbers to you soon!

*Lisa  *I love how you find the great quizzes to make us think about the QOTD.  I always learn something from the links you post.  

*Julie  *   Hugs to you!  Sounds like you have a lot going on in life and it is so easy to get off track when that happens.  I am working on this right now.  Always feel free to come here and vent  you will find so many people who will listen and offer words of support and encouragement.  

*Corinna  *Love your photo!  I am so glad to hear that your run went so good and that you had so much fun with it.  You are an amazing runner!

*Lindsay  *Great job on losing a pound since Friday.  I agreeit is so motivating when you see the scale go down.

*Alisaheather * I did not make any adjustments to the C25K but I know many people here have.  I think the best advice is to listen to your own body.  If you have serious pains, stop and figure it out.  If you feel like cant complete a week, repeat it.  I know that a friend of mine repeated almost every single week.  I know that she had to walk sometimes when it said to run.  She really tried each day hard but did what she knew she physically could do.  The great thing was that she finally did finish the program and she has successfully done 2 1/2 marathons.  

*Tracey  *YEAH!  I think it is great you signed up for a 5K!!!  You will rock it!

*Shannon * You are amazing!  I do not know how you are keeping up with everythingnew house, new job, etc.  I hope you get situated soon just so that you can relax a bit again.  Thanks for all you do by being our weight keeper...I know that takes a lot of your time.

*Kathy * Sounds like you have had a busy time getting ready for school again.  I hope you were able to get your walkrun in this morning.  Think of how far you have comeyou want to get your miles in right away!  GOOD FOR YOU!!!!

*Rose  *I am going to mention the compression socks again.  I had read a bunch about them and was a bit hesitant to invest in a $30 pair of socks but they are great!  With all the running you are doing, you might like them as well.  I wear them sometimes when I do a long run or sometimes after a run when my legs feel tight.  When I run 10 or more miles, I put them on after the run for a couple of hours or the rest of the day and my legs feel great!  I hope your heat and humidity let up a bit soon!

*MB  *I hope your AC gets repaired soon!

*Maria * Sounds like a bit of a stressful start to the school year.  I hope things get better and that the sun begins to shine there soon!  




lisah0711 said:


> *So the QOTD is do you suffer from portion distortion?* If you don't want to take the quiz, share with us whether you feel comfortable that you know what a serving size is for most of what you eat.



According to the quiz...I am ON MY WAY!  The funny thing is that the ones I missed, I actually guessed a smaller serving size.



Rose&Mike said:


> That's a great description of how I feel after running. What was so weird about the race this weekend, is that I never got that feeling. Maybe cause it was a race, maybe cause of the circumstances, maybe I was way too anxious. Last night when we ran I felt great at the end! I kind of look at running and especially racing like childbirth. On Saturday morning I swore I was never going to run again, and forget racing. After a couple of days you start to forget the really bad parts--or at least the memories become a little duller. Then you find yourself thinking, well mayber it wasn't that bad....



  I feel that all the time!  I swear I will not go out and run again and suddenly there I am thinking all is good and that I am a runner!  



mikamah said:


> We got up and ready for the bus, and a huge thunderstorm came through.  I was so disappointed I couldn't run, and thought, who am I?



Who are you?  You are an active and healthy person!    Doesn't it feel great?

Well folks...I will say it again...you are all great!  Yesterday was a really hard day for me and with all the support from friends, I made it through the day.  I stuck to my list and my plan and was able to stay on plan all day long.  It was a struggle not to snack or do bad eating but I was able to fight through it and I feel better today knowing I did it.  

My plan is to make a list of things I want to accomplish today.  I told myself no running and that I had to find something else to do so I will figure out something new to do in a bit.  I have my food all planned for the day again so I am ready to go.  

I know I will check in later because that is what helped me get through yesterday.  Have a fabulous day everyone!
Jen


----------



## keenercam

*So the QOTD is do you suffer from portion distortion?* 

I definitely have suffered from portion distortion.  I got 10/16 on the quiz because I underestimated some portion sizes, but that is because I have been shocked at how small portions really are supposed to be.   I have a food scale and am really devoted to using measuring tools.  I learned somewhere along my WW journey that 3 oz of chicken breast is not as large as I thought.  And the pasta portions that I grew up eating in my old world Italian family are really enough to feed a family of 4.  

One of the most difficult aspects of this journey for me has been learning what "full" feels like. I'd always eat too much and too quickly (leftover habit from growing up with 3 brothers who were always hungry and to whom I'd have to give food off my plate if I was still eating and they were done and hungry --UGH!).  I've learned now to eat in phases.  I'll have veggie soup for lunch and not move on to my salad or sandwich until I'd waited a bit to see if I was still hungry.  I've also learned to serve myself a smaller portion with a promise to myself of getting more later if I am truly still hungry.



Worfiedoodles said:


> It is pouring, and dh and ds both left without any weather protection. This should be interesting. I'm sure it's all my fault -- dh won't say that, but ds12 will...first day of school and he can't find his phone. First day of taking the subway to school and back by himself, and no phone in sight. We let him get himself ready for today. Turns out, that was a mistake -- didn't dry the clothes he wants to wear today, didn't pack his lunch, didn't charge his phone because it's lost...this is not a stellar start. I really hope today improves for him.



Maria -- I'm sorry there was so much stress this morning and that DS12's first day of school had a bit of a chaotic start.  I'd like to think it was a lesson he had to learn and that things will get better for him having had this lousy morning, right?  I hope his day got much better.  And yours too!



jenanderson said:


> *Cam and Jennz – *I was going through posts this morning and saw that you guys both have pain while walking still.  I know I talked about the KT compression tape before an what an incredible difference it made with my pain…have either of you tried it?  Also, I am no longer using the compression tape but now do use compression socks for long runs.  It is also amazing how much better it makes my legs feel.  I rarely have shin splint pain and before it was so bad I thought I would die!



Thanks for the advice, Jen! I can't wait until I can actually use it.   

I am frustrated and sad that my knee isn't working right.   It is seriously "angry" as Anthony (my physical therapist) says, swollen and not functioning right and we can't figure out why.  Last week, I did 2 phsysical therapy sessions (40 minutes of working the knee, including 10 minutes on the elliptical and then strength and balance stuff) and 3 trips to the Y -- (trip 1- 15 minutes bike, trip 2- 30 minutes elliptical and trip 3- 30 minutes bike) -- and it didn't hold up well. 

 I haven't even begun to start walking any distance.  It's just too painful with every step and I really thought I'd be training for the Disney 1/2 marathon by now.  I am frustrated as heck that I went through all of that and am not feeling less pain or better function than before the surgery.  So, that's where I am right now.  The plan is to do ibuprofen 800 mg 3x/day and only elliptical in 30 minute segments outside PT. At PT, I do 10 minutes elliptical to warm up and then "manual" stuff rather than any machines, and no weight training.  Hoping to move forward next week.  As Anthony says, today is only 2 weeks out of the brace and only 3.5 months post surgery, and you can't rush these things.

I'll tell you one thing -- It was certainly easier to stay on track with food and much easier to lose weight when I was in the routine of working out 5x/week and was burning all those calories doing cardio.


----------



## Connie96

jenanderson said:


> *Connie * I have decided that I AM going to do the measurement challenge.  I dont know how many inches I will really lose at this point but a little incentive to keep toning up might help.  I am glad you have extended the dates for sending it in.  I will find my tape measure this morning and get my numbers to you soon!



I'm so glad that you've decided to join us. And I hope that others will too! Losers and Maintainers can both benefit by measuring our success in inches, as well as in pounds. Personally, I hope this part of the challenge will give me incentive keep my exercise regimen well-rounded - a healthy balance of strength and cardio - so that I can achieve real changes in my size and shape.


----------



## Connie96

I feel like I need to apologize for not participating in this thread any better than I have. I really do want to get better about replying to each of you. 

After going completely off the reservation during the week between the Summer and Fall challenges (celebrating my bday and anniversary with cake, ice cream and general "no diet" eating), I've been struggling a bit to get back on track. I know that I need to approach this challenge (and the rest of my life) differently than I did for the Summer challenge. Earlier in this thread, I went thru my goals and strategies and I do think I'm on the right track but the implementation is a process - a process that I still need to learn. 

I'm in a place where I feel that there are so many changes that I want to make - not just with eating and exercise, but in other aspects of my life such as work, the way I parent my daughter and the basic state of disorganization that I feel that I am living in. I feel that I need a total overhaul of everything I do (or don't do). Of course, I know that I need to make a very few small changes at a time so that I can really make the change permanent, but I just feel very overwhelmed. It's not that my life is bad. I am a very lucky lady. I have a wonderful husband that I really love , and he loves me and DD is a true blessing . When my job took a turn for the intolerable a few years ago, I let myself slip into a very... passive state. I don't plan. I don't control. I just drift. And, not just at work, but in my life. This is not a way to live. It's certainly not a path to successful parenting. It's barely a way to exist. 

I suppose this is why, I haven't much felt like answering the QOTDs or replying to many people. Like, maybe, I don't feel "qualified" to answer any questions when I have questions of my own. 

Anyway. I just wanted to think that out. You guys are wonderful "listeners". I need to start somewhere. Maybe just telling y'all about it is the start that I need.

Disclaimer - I am SO tired this morning that I am DIZZY! I didn't get any quality sleep last night. Went to bed too late and then a thunderstorm woke me up around 3am and the only sleep I got after than was filled with weird dreams that had me stressing out. Our power went out just after 5:00 so getting myself ready for work and DD ready for school was a joke. I am REALLY dragging this morning. And wearing a wet ponytail to work is not a good way to start a day!! (Especially since I am NOT one of those girls who look cute in a ponytail! I just look like I didn't fix my hair.) 

Okay, Connie... get back to work. This is getting pathetic...

I hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## 50sjayne

Connie96 said:


> I feel like I need to apologize for not participating in this thread any better than I have. I really do want to get better about replying to each of you.
> 
> After going completely off the reservation during the week between the Summer and Fall challenges (celebrating my bday and anniversary with cake, ice cream and general "no diet" eating), I've been struggling a bit to get back on track. I know that I need to approach this challenge (and the rest of my life) differently than I did for the Summer challenge. Earlier in this thread, I went thru my goals and strategies and I do think I'm on the right track but the implementation is a process - a process that I still need to learn.
> 
> I'm in a place where I feel that there are so many changes that I want to make - not just with eating and exercise, but in other aspects of my life such as work, the way I parent my daughter and the basic state of disorganization that I feel that I am living in. I feel that I need a total overhaul of everything I do (or don't do). Of course, I know that I need to make a very few small changes at a time so that I can really make the change permanent, but I just feel very overwhelmed. It's not that my life is bad. I am a very lucky lady. I have a wonderful husband that I really love , and he loves me and DD is a true blessing . When my job took a turn for the intolerable a few years ago, I let myself slip into a very... passive state. I don't plan. I don't control. I just drift. And, not just at work, but in my life. This is not a way to live. It's certainly not a path to successful parenting. It's barely a way to exist.
> 
> I suppose this is why, I haven't much felt like answering the QOTDs or replying to many people. Like, maybe, I don't feel "qualified" to answer any questions when I have questions of my own.
> 
> Anyway. I just wanted to think that out. You guys are wonderful "listeners". I need to start somewhere. Maybe just telling y'all about it is the start that I need.
> 
> Disclaimer - I am SO tired this morning that I am DIZZY! I didn't get any quality sleep last night. Went to bed too late and then a thunderstorm woke me up around 3am and the only sleep I got after than was filled with weird dreams that had me stressing out. Our power went out just after 5:00 so getting myself ready for work and DD ready for school was a joke. I am REALLY dragging this morning. And wearing a wet ponytail to work is not a good way to start a day!! (Especially since I am NOT one of those girls who look cute in a ponytail! I just look like I didn't fix my hair.)
> 
> Okay, Connie... get back to work. This is getting pathetic...
> 
> I hope y'all have a great day!



As soon as I read your post Ipromptly got "Dizzy" stuck in my head :

Dizzy
I'm so dizzy, my head is spinnin'
Like a whirlpool, it never ends
And it's you, girl, makin' it spin
You're makin' me dizzy

I don't know what your work is but I think a lot of people have been feeling the crunch in the last few years--companies are getting sort of desperate and the corporate office is never very rational to begin with. I've caught that show Undercover Boss a few times and was delighted with it-- I think it's on sunday nights. I think all of these companies should do this-- they'd learn a thing or 2. I compromise when it makes some sense at all but I have learned over the years if something completely does not make sense--don't do it. Period. They'll catch up with you when it all falls apart.


----------



## keenercam

Connie --   Remember, we will always want to hear what you have to say here. No special qualifications needed to answer questions or to share here.


----------



## Connie96

50sjayne said:


> I compromise when it makes some sense at all but I have learned over the years if something completely does not make sense--don't do it. Period. They'll catch up with you when it all falls apart.



There are definitely some things that I do take a stand on. I keep thinking "they" will catch up eventually, but it sure hasn't happened yet.  Thanks for the encouragement, Jayne. I appreciate it. 



keenercam said:


> Connie --   Remember, we will always want to hear what you have to say here. No special qualifications needed to answer questions or to share here.



Thanks, Cam. That is exactly what I would say to anyone else here.  And, I would totally mean it. Funny how we don't always apply the same acceptance and logic to ourselves.


----------



## 50sjayne

Hi--sorry, haven't been posting. Have been maintaining but I know I'm just doing that-- maintaining the actual weight. Muscle to fat ratio probably isn't as good as where I was 3-4 months ago. I haven't been doing my back exercises either. Haven't had any real trouble but can see the potential for it if I keep on not doing them....
Been stressing because I bought a truck. Lol. We had husbands car paid off and my car--well she is a good car but she is old, a 92 chevy corsica with 135k on her. I have had this car for 12-13 years. Anyway was looking around for a new one--mostly just looking at Craigs list--and noticed the price of used cars has really gone up. Bummer. Even Bessie was only worth about $500 3 years ago blue book now she's worth about 2500 for goshsakes. Had about given up then at Costco the other day got the brilliant idea to look at trucks. Some smaller trucks get pretty good mileage and then I could haul the pretty trees they had there which, was an impossibility too great to imagine. So I get online and start looking-- sure enough there seems to be more reasonable pricing on trucks also--then I saw her...





[/IMG]









--well _he_ actually I named him Charlie so I could say 'sorry Charlie'. Which I do a lot. Because I haven't driven a stick in about 20 years lol. Husband took me out Thursday night, Friday and Saturday and I was 'getting it' by Sunday night but gods I was stressing...I am in love with this little truck and I just dont' want to kill it. I think of the Queen song when I get in the truck ' I'm in love with my car' Only 81k and it turns out the owner of the dealership is a customer I've know for years at my work--he is in fact one of the only people to buy me starbucks on a whim and give me a starbucks gift card every christmas. His wife is a flight attendant (she's gone a lot--and yes he is murderously good looking, but also a decent upstanding guy who wouldn't mess with a girl's head) so he shops with his daughter who is a small disney fanatic lol. He has to take her to all the princessy stuff lol like princess and the frog lol. His main business is medical transport so the carlot is really just an offshoot of that.
Anyway I am learning--but it'll be awhile before that feeling of terror leaves me when behind the wheel. So of course I've been eating. Last night I get off work, put a wonderful cannelloni in the oven--we'll just say it has a sufficient amount of calories , I had my portion, plus a piece of sourdough with garlic, and some homemade applesauce. Glass of wine. Drank plenty of water earlier, did want some chips and guac when I got home but knew I would be eating the cannelloni later so decided to hold off. Well, after a few hours of watching something about the states on the history channel, decided I'd have my chips and guac since I really was still thinking about them and felt cheated. A couple of hours later--was passing by the triscuits and grabbed the box quick on commercial (which I don't do anymore I just put some in a bowl) and a little triangle of that laughing cow cheese and ended up eating the whole box of triscuits. Trust me-- this is after feeling so full it hurt after the chips and guac. I did go for a walk with my son earlier but that walk was cut short because I decided to go see what was in front of the restaurant equipment store-- sometimes they put stuff out for free--(I got an old gorgeous gumball machine there once) and saw something in the actual dumpster sticking out. Turned out to be a big cat post, couple stories high made of wood with lots of sisal and carpeted like they are. The sisal is loose and hanging at the top but that's easily fixed and the platforms need a bit of love--easily fixed with a hammer and some nails...Anyway so the kid and I hauled it home lol. Ha-- the kittens were having a ball with it last night on the back porch. Guess I could have roused up the truck but I had had a glass of wine earlier lol. Makes me mad-- I look on Craigs list every day for cat posts like this and am always irritated when I find one because I have had no way to haul one home if I when I did find one--now I have a truck and someone just tosses something like that in the dumpster--it was raining too, had been raining all day--good thing it was wood. 

So anyway-- today I'll get off my rear and exercise, maybe even drive my truck out to the farms and load up on veggies...I do really love driving it--the fear is still there though--I've only been driving it less than a week though lol, I'll get over it. I've also got the boy starting classes soon and he is enrolled 12 credits-- he needs to get good grades so we can apply for more scholarships next year-- get his gpa up or we'll just burn though his money in just a few years. The pell grant he got is for about $380 a term, but it's $75 a credit at the community college and that's not counting fees...He's high functioning autistic so we won't do any loans--he's not going to be making the big bucks the second he graduates, y'know what I mean. There's so many kids out there with huge debts upon graduating. There's a girl at my work who has 10K college debt. It boggles me. I mean we've had some credit card debt--but it's never been more than a few thousand and we came really close to paying that off last year before Disney. Our interest is really low too. The interest on some of those college loans are absolutely criminal.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie96 said:


> Thanks, Cam. That is exactly what I would say to anyone else here.  And, I would totally mean it. Funny how we don't always apply the same acceptance and logic to ourselves.


 I am also very guilty of this.



keenercam said:


> Connie --   Remember, we will always want to hear what you have to say here. No special qualifications needed to answer questions or to share here.


Well said Cam!

Hope you are feeling better Connie.

Ok, I survived the dentist! No cavities. We talked about my heart issues and what we'll need to do if I need novocaine--not because of the novocaine, but because of the stuff they use with the novocaine that's a stimulant. We also talked about gas next time I need a filling. I am feeling a little better about things, and hopefully won't dread it as much next time.

I talked to one on my sisters today. She has already registered for Princess! I guess I need to get off my slacker butt and fork over the money to the mouse. She's a trooper too. She has to have new orthotics made for her shoes in order to keep running. But she said she's in. One of the sisters is still on the fence because her ds's swimming championships might be that weekend, and I think the other one is in, though not sure if she registered yet. We also talked about getting a second room, and I think she's going to get one at swan or dolphin. So we'll all be in the boardwalk area.

And I am very happy to say I  my new phone. I got a lg rumor touch. Within 15 minutes of playing with it I figured out how to put my music on there and I have my email set up. It's not the best for internet, but I'm probably on the internet too much anyhow!

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## jennz

wellll...after a good start to my day...got work done, showered, you know all the "important" stuff...dd is sick.  I just got back from picking her up at school.  I guess she'd been trying to break out...er, I mean...call home...since 8:45 this morning.  She got sent to the bathroom, to the nurse twice, got fed warm water and salty crackers and finally after 4 hours of this she just told them I wanted her to call me.  She's up in bed already.  DH caught some upper respiratory thing from a dr he works with; dr. was sick at work sitting next to dh at a meeting, hacking all over him with a 103.5 temp!  Dh started getting bad 3 days ago (he's been calling it allergies...I told him the first step to recovery is acceptance), dd was yesterday, then I was up at 3 this morning sneezing away.  Hmmm...I should have dis'ed.

Soooo....dinner, soup and sandwiches?  That'd be good.  Easy.  High salt but otherwise healthy.  The weather is lovely here, mid 70s, but I'm not up for a walk today.  I was going to hit the trails again but that's definitely out w/dd home.

Have a good Wednesday!


----------



## princessbride6205

Connie - I'm sorry you're having a rough time of it right now. Hopefully this thread will help you feel better in at least the health area of your life, then you can work on the other areas.



50sjayne said:


> I don't know what your work is but I think a lot of people have been feeling the crunch in the last few years--companies are getting sort of desperate and the corporate office is never very rational to begin with. I've caught that show Undercover Boss a few times and was delighted with it-- I think it's on sunday nights. I think all of these companies should do this-- they'd learn a thing or 2. I compromise when it makes some sense at all but I have learned over the years if something completely does not make sense--don't do it. Period. They'll catch up with you when it all falls apart.


Agreed! I like that Undercover Boss show too. I've only caught a few episodes, but they really seemed to get it. My job has always been busy, required extra hours during the summer, etc. But now our "busy time" is year-round! We have more projects, fewer staff, no flex options (like work from home), and have been in a wage freeze for 2 years. Gee, I wonder why I'm upset that I'm working so much [unpaid] overtime?!  I know I'm just surviving - tons of instant or quick meals (as healthy as I can make them), too stressed to enjoy family time when I finally do get home, not doing much on the weekends, etc. I actually am in a better place with my job in the sense that I'm enjoying the projects I'm working on more than in past years. But there are still only so many hours in the day, and employers need to realize that they've maxed out productivity and have moved into frying their people with the workloads required. (I know the economy is bad, but if there is this much work to be done, there need to be new hires.)


----------



## jennz

JenA - meant to add thanks for the reminder on the KT tape!  I need to order some more.  That worked great for me, and also for dd.  She has Sever's and it really helps!


----------



## cherry-pops

lisah0711 said:


> *So the QOTD is do you suffer from portion distortion?*


 I didn't take the quiz, but I used to get my portions totally wrong. I would get served the same as my boyfriend and finish the lot, while he had leftovers...
Right now I'm weighing all my food and keep track of everything I eat, it's the only way to learn for now until it becomes second nature.


----------



## tigger813

Day has not gone as planned! Had to go to DD1s school twice this morning. they ask kids to bring way too many things to school the first day. She couldn't carry everything so I didn't send it all and of course the stuff I didn't send she needed. I of course brought the wrong 3" binder so I had to go back home and get the correct one. But I also brought the bad of paper towels and tissues she was supposed to bring tomorrow. 

Next issue! I got to the repair shop to drop off my car and they had the wrong bumper! Now I won't get the new one until next Friday! UGH!!!! What a pain in the neck this has been!

On the positive side, got DD2s shoes and her hair cut! We also just packed her back pack for the morning!

After doing the 3 mile Pilates walk, I ended up doing Jillian Michaels 30 day Shred with weights. I was able to do most of it the first time. I had trouble with some of the jumping at the end but I liked the strength stuff at the beginning. I found it on demand. The Leslie Sansone 2 mile wasn't available anymore on demand.

Well, DD1 will be getting off the bus shortly. She has soccer practice at 5:30 that we are all going to. DH and I will walk the track again and DD2 will ride her bike. Hope to get in 3-4 miles. I had TJs Potstickers for lunch. For b'fast I had a Luna protein bar. It kept me full. I'm drinking my water and trying to avoid snacking. I may have a small bowl of sherbet in a few minutes. Tummy is a bit grumbly!

Back on later tonight!


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone.  The first couple of days went okay.  It has been pretty exhausting as it always is the first couple of days.  I feel very confined in my classroom since most of my classes fill up every desk in the room.  I have a very late lunch.  I don't know what I am going to do about lunch.  I could each period 4 and eat early but there is a person in the cafeteria who I can't stand to listen to. SHe is very political and wants to have very philosopical discussions at lunch.  So I am not going to eat then.  I could eat period 10 which is very late but someone who only wants to talk about what I am going to teach when and how is in the cafeteria.  I guess I will eat in classroom ( I do only get 20 minutes).  I do get to use my computer and have been listening to Disney music and doing some paperwork.  

I have tomorrow off and I start yoga again tomorrow night.  Should be a good day.  I have nothing planned and just have a little paperwork to do for school.  

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> Hope you are feeling better Connie.





princessbride6205 said:


> Connie - I'm sorry you're having a rough time of it right now. Hopefully this thread will help you feel better in at least the health area of your life, then you can work on the other areas.



Oh, I'm fine, really. I just feel like I need to take control of my life and that's a pretty tall order. I did just spent the last 20 minutes in my supervisor's office explaining why we should do things my way. Really! If they're gonna put me in charge of testing, they better be ready for me to spend the necessary time to do it right because this half-a$$ plan of theirs will not proceed with my name on it. (I did say it with a great deal of respect and diplomacy, but the point was the same.) I feel rather empowered right now.  

Anyway... thanks for the hugs and all. I'm fine. Just trying to figure out how to "do it all" (not supermom, just quit putting everything off and DO the things that need doing) and I've NEVER "done it all" before. I've always been much to lazy for that - but I'm to the point that I need to set a better, more proactive example for my daughter. If I keep up the way I have been, she's gonna learn to be just as passive and reactive as I have been lately and I'm not okay with that.


----------



## my3princes

Hello All   I'm stilll plugging along.  Things here a busy as usual, but I'm managing to stay on track   I'm reading along, but am usually too tired to post.  Today is my day off so I am all caught up.  Now I need to run to the store as we are out of staples.  Tomorrow I'm subbing at school plus working my waitress job so I need to have packable items to stay on track.


----------



## cclovesdis

I did it! I successfully completed Week 1 Day 1 of the C25K!!! I'm going to be honest though, I did it on the treadmill without any incline. I will do W1D2 with some incline and then 2 days of D3 with the full incline. I planned it out this way when I set up my exercise plan for the month. Oh, and I've even started planning out October. I can't believe I just said that! I used to be so adverse to exercising and now I think I'm addicted. Between the C25K and the Wii Fit+, I totaled 90 minutes and I'm debating a 3rd workout for the day.

I'm actually a bit worried because it seems like I've been needing more and more exercise for the weight to come off. Journaling definitely helps, but exercise does too. Right now, I have the time to exercise 90+ minutes a day, but if I'm working...I guess I'll cross that path when I get there. Perhaps I can use one of those pedalers that you can put underneath your desk and "bike" throughout the day. The calorie burn isn't that great (under 200 an hour), but anything is better than nothing.

Connie-Glad to hear you are doing better! 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## liesel

I decided to go back through the thread and read everything to try to get to know everyone and am finally caught up!  I realized that I still need to do my intro:

I'm Lisa (yes, you can use my name), I'm 35 and have been married for 13 years as of next Monday.  DH's birthday is also coming up on the 18th.  I have two kids, a son (8) and a daughter (4), whose birthdays are a day apart and also later this month (the 20th and 21st).  I am currently a SAHM.  In my previous (and hopefully will be again) life, I graduated culinary school and worked as a cook.  Yes, I am definitely a foodie.

The bulk of my weight gain occured the year after college, transitioning to a desk job.  I do not like that I am still carrying this into my 30s.  When I was pregnant with my daughter, I went into premature labor at 18 weeks and was put on bed rest for 5 months.  I was so determined to have a healthy baby that I was strict about my activity.  As a result my cholesterol went up 51 points (it was measured before and after).  I am down 38 points and am looking to improve my ratios.  Last year I walked 2-3 hours a week and attended a Zumba class once a week and ended the year the same weight I started.  I decided to really step it up this year and have been improving my diet even further and adding more exercise.  I lost 18 pounds as of May, but have plateaued since starting thryroid medication 2 1/2 months ago.  I am trying to make even further improvements, but have been feeling a little pessimistic lately.  I think joining this challenge will give me a further push.

I have been so inspired by all of your stories, I have never lost more than 25 pounds myself.  You are all an inspiration.  I really enjoyed reading about those of you who completed half marathons this past weekend.  I'll post more later, I did complete the quizzes and have been thinking about all the QOTDs, I just didn't want to bombard you all at once.  Have a good day everyone!


----------



## maiziezoe

Rose&Mike said:


> Ann--Welcome back! I missed you!





mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi ann.  Glad to see you back.





tigger813 said:


> Welcome back Ann! Good to see you!!!!!



Thanks all!  



Rose&Mike said:


> So what took you to Nashville and what did you do there? Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> 
> I haven't been to Holiday World since DS was in elementary school! I hear it's pretty fun!today.



I went to visit a friend.  We talked and shopped and walked and saw a movie and got tattoo's.  It was a trip that will change my life.

Holiday World in Indiana? I've been there. It was about 11 years ago or so. 



Rose&Mike said:


> And I am very happy to say I  my new phone. I got a lg rumor touch. Within 15 minutes of playing with it I figured out how to put my music on there and I have my email set up. It's not the best for internet, but I'm probably on the internet too much anyhow!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.



I have a Rumor Touch!!  I love my phone!! 




jennz said:


> wellll...after a good start to my day...got work done, showered, you know all the "important" stuff...dd is sick.  I just got back from picking her up at school.  I guess she'd been trying to break out...er, I mean...call home...since 8:45 this morning.  She got sent to the bathroom, to the nurse twice, got fed warm water and salty crackers and finally after 4 hours of this she just told them I wanted her to call me.  She's up in bed already.  DH caught some upper respiratory thing from a dr he works with; dr. was sick at work sitting next to dh at a meeting, hacking all over him with a 103.5 temp!  Dh started getting bad 3 days ago (he's been calling it allergies...I told him the first step to recovery is acceptance), dd was yesterday, then I was up at 3 this morning sneezing away.  Hmmm...I should have dis'ed.
> 
> Soooo....dinner, soup and sandwiches?  That'd be good.  Easy.  High salt but otherwise healthy.  The weather is lovely here, mid 70s, but I'm not up for a walk today.  I was going to hit the trails again but that's definitely out w/dd home.
> 
> Have a good Wednesday!



I hope DD is feeling better soon. I've had Logan home for two days. He is about to drive me crazy.


----------



## Holly324

Okay, so after an entire day of sitting on my hind end due to my injured back, I am so ready to get back to a workout!!!  I can't yet, though, still sore.  Anyway, quick question.  Those of you who run...I have a love/hate relationship with it.  I haven't been running in months, but I have been motivated recently to work up to a half-marathon.  Is that ridiculous?  How should I start training (once my back is back in properly working order!)?  Thank you!


----------



## Rose&Mike

50sjayne--congrats on the truck! I drive a stick shift and I love it.

Jen--thanks for mentioning the compression socks. I don't have any pain, but my calves have been so tight since the weekend. I have been using the stick way more than I want to!

Jennifer--hope you all are feeling better. I've been thinking tomato soup and grilled cheese sounds good.

Dona--I eat lunch at my desk. I know I shouldn't, but I do. And of course I keep working the whole time. I think with the new phone, I might actually take a break, go eat my lunch and check my personal email. Yea for yoga starting soon!



Connie96 said:


> Anyway... thanks for the hugs and all. I'm fine. Just trying to figure out how to "do it all" (not supermom, just quit putting everything off and DO the things that need doing) and I've NEVER "done it all" before.


FWIW, I was never able to "do it all". I gave up when Tom went to high school and just stayed home. That might sound strange, but he needed me around, and Mike was working so much. Being a mom and a wife and handling all the day to day stuff is a challenge. But here's what I realize now that ds is in college.
--He didn't care whether the house was immaculate, he just wanted to be able to have his friends over.
--He didn't care whether every meal was home cooked or some culinary masterpiece, he just wanted to be with us.
--And he didn't really like it when I worried about all the trivial stuff. He just wanted parents who cared about him and were there when he needed them.

I was never a fan of doing it all either, because no matter how hard I tried, there was always something else to do. Hang in there.

CC--great job on the exercise! Remember you are probably building some muscle, and sometimes the weight loss slows down a bit when you're building muscle. Remember to schedule days off!

Welcome Lisa (Liesel)!

Ann--did I hear tatoo?  Maybe we should all go to Holiday World and have our own little dismeet next year. Hope Logan is feeling better soon.

I went to the Y this afternoon and did an hour on the elliptical, so that was nice. 

I'm going to throw this our there. I am really having trouble switching from loser to maintain. I'm still dropping weight--I'm sure I'm not eating enough, but I have no desire to count calories or figure it out. I've already had Shannon lower my maintain weight by a pound, and I'm guessing I'm going to be at the low end of that on Friday. Clothes I bought a month ago are starting to be lo0se already. 

When I was losing I felt in control of things. Maintaining, not so much. And really I am not hungry, so I have no desire to increase my calories. In the back of my head I keep thinking, you don't really want to maintain, you want to reach that college weight. But have you seen those people who have lost a bunch of weight in their 40s and 50s and their skin starts to hang in places? I am quickly approaching that. My skin on my neck and around my knees is starting to look pretty wrinkly. There's this older lady who walks at the park we go to who doesn't have an ounce of visible fat on her, but her skin just hangs. I don't want that. I know I'm a ways from being that bad, but I don't want to look older than I am. 

So I don't know what to do. I feel like there is a tug of war going on in my brain right now. I know it's a good problem to have, so I'm not upset or anything, I just don't know how to be done losing. I guess it's a process and I just need to be a little more patient.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Holly324 said:


> Okay, so after an entire day of sitting on my hind end due to my injured back, I am so ready to get back to a workout!!!  I can't yet, though, still sore.  Anyway, quick question.  Those of you who run...I have a love/hate relationship with it.  I haven't been running in months, but I have been motivated recently to work up to a half-marathon.  Is that ridiculous?  How should I start training (once my back is back in properly working order!)?  Thank you!



Check out couch 2 5k--c25k. You can google and read about it or there's a thread on the wish board. I didn't use c25k, but a lot of folks have and it works great. Also Jeff Galloway is now the official trainer for disney endurance. If you go to rundisney.com you can find a link to some of his stuff. You can also get galloway books. I like galloway plans because he stresses the long run and doesn't have you doing a ton of runs during the week. I only run on average 3 days a week, but I crosstrain--bike, elliptical and do strength. And while galloway pushes run/with walk breaks, you can follow his plans even if you decide you are going to run the whole way.

Good luck. We don't always enjoy our runs while we're running, but we love how we feel when we're finished!


----------



## Connie96

cclovesdis said:


> Connie-Glad to hear you are doing better!



Thanks, CC.



Rose&Mike said:


> FWIW, I was never able to "do it all". I gave up when Tom went to high school and just stayed home. That might sound strange, but he needed me around, and Mike was working so much. Being a mom and a wife and handling all the day to day stuff is a challenge. But here's what I realize now that ds is in college.
> --He didn't care whether the house was immaculate, he just wanted to be able to have his friends over.
> --He didn't care whether every meal was home cooked or some culinary masterpiece, he just wanted to be with us.
> --And he didn't really like it when I worried about all the trivial stuff. He just wanted parents who cared about him and were there when he needed them.



Like I said, I just want to be organized enough to do the things that NEED doing. There are some things that should be perfect (like thoroughly testing a project at work ) and some things that don't (I'm NEVER gonna clean baseboards with a q-tip). I just want organize enough and plan enough and DO enough to feel like it's MY LIFE and not some random conglomeration of days on Earth. Ya know??



Rose&Mike said:


> Good luck. We don't always enjoy our runs while we're running, but we love how we feel when we're finished!



Amen, sister!


----------



## goldcupmom

Rose&Mike said:


> Julie--hope you have a better day today.


  Thanks, Rose!  Today has been better in some ways, worse in others, but food has, so far, been under control.



jenanderson said:


> Hugs to you!  Sounds like you have a lot going on in life and it is so easy to get off track when that happens.  I am working on this right now.  Always feel free to come here and vent  you will find so many people who will listen and offer words of support and encouragement.
> 
> My life is SO WEIRD!!  I've really never known anyone whose life can be this NUTS!!! It's VERY reassuring that I can come here and get support I am otherwise totally devoid of!  Blessings and many thanks to all!!
> 
> I am going to mention the compression socks again.  I had read a bunch about them and was a bit hesitant to invest in a $30 pair of socks but they are great!  With all the running you are doing, you might like them as well.  I wear them sometimes when I do a long run or sometimes after a run when my legs feel tight.  When I run 10 or more miles, I put them on after the run for a couple of hours or the rest of the day and my legs feel great!  I hope your heat and humidity let up a bit soon!


  Tell me more.... please!.I am having veins done in both legs - right leg is BAD!! - end of December, but can't stand the thought of wearing the 'tights' he wants me to much before then.  Just to hot!  Left leg is getting laser & injection, right leg is getting those along with the ripping out of a couple huge veins.  One of which is a branch in my thigh I didn't know about that has just expanded off of another in another direction.



keenercam said:


> One of the most difficult aspects of this journey for me has been learning what "full" feels like. I'd always eat too much and too quickly (leftover habit from growing up with 3 brothers who were always hungry and to whom I'd have to give food off my plate if I was still eating and they were done and hungry --UGH!).
> TOO funny, but not funny! I can totally relate.  There was a rule in my family if/when we ever went out for ice cream that whoever finished first could choose someone else's to finish.  So, you had to stuff it down or lose it.  Mealtimes were never a social time, just eat as much as fast as you can - I was the youngest of 6 by 6 yrs & the oldest one was 18 yrs older.  Makes for VERY poor eating habits!
> 
> I am frustrated and sad that my knee isn't working right.   It is seriously "angry" as Anthony (my physical therapist) says, swollen and not functioning right and we can't figure out why.  Last week, I did 2 phsysical therapy sessions (40 minutes of working the knee, including 10 minutes on the elliptical and then strength and balance stuff) and 3 trips to the Y -- (trip 1- 15 minutes bike, trip 2- 30 minutes elliptical and trip 3- 30 minutes bike) -- and it didn't hold up well.


  Sorry you're having so much trouble, but you've really come a long way towards ultimately being better.  I know how frustrating it is.  I was on crutches 2 yrs before they rebuilt my ankle - when I was 16 - and then it was a 50% chance I'd ever walk again.  I"m here & praying you see improvement really soon!  

Today has been more in control, but still frustrating.

3 a.m. I woke up thinking power was out.  Nope, DH had turned off all air & fans as he was freezing (at 72).  He does this frequently.  Cold all the time which isn't good for this almost menopausal maniac!  So, I went to bed at 11, up at 3 & still up when the alarm went off at 5:20.  Then DD was running late again & I had to drive her to the bus stop, get gas.  Got home & was about to go walk when DS24 comes in & tells me to call the dentist - eating chicken from WM deli they put in the break room(he's a night stock mgr at WM) he broke a tooth off really nasty.

Finally got out with Sashi for 3.75, got DS21 off to school,did some SR, made lunch to go for DD & I, picked her up at bus & went to dentist with DS24 (he's paranoid about drs)  They did nothing today, but tomorrow at 9 will build up that tooth & fill EIGHT others (do you think his years of BAD choices are catching up with him?  Yet he is adamant that drugs don't hurt your teeth!!)  Back home to finish SR, sort mail, do mark-ups & proof the complaint atty. is getting ready to file in Dist. Ct. about DS21s car, took a power nap & about to get dinner.  Then, if it's not raining, will walk all 3 dogs & start on the things I really wanted to get done today.  (And my DSil continually in my presence says "I wish I could just sit home & do nothing but play games on my computer all day every day!)  I want to DECK HER!!!!)

Food ok - Apex bar for breakfast, turkey on light bread for lunch in car, then another apex bar.  Dinner will be a baked potato with some chicken & salsa on it.

Have a good evening all!

Oh, QOTD - I got 14/16 - not surprised.  I'm my own worst enemy and saboteur!  The ones I missed, I put too small a portion.  Go figure!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

I would like to join as a loser!  I don't know how well I can do, but at least I don't want to gain!

Some of you may have read my post about being lucky to be alive, but I truly am.  I almost died last week from blood clots in my lungs and arm. 

It has given me another lease on life and I am soooo lucky right now.  It also makes me realize how much I need to get going on my overall health and finally loose the weight.

I am limited with the exercise I can do right now.  I can't use my right arm, and I am only walking a couple of blocks now.  Considering I was getting ready to test for black belt, this decrease in exercise has been hard, but I can only do what my body/ lungs feel like doing.  

Wishing all of the losers lots of luck and lots of health!


----------



## Cupcaker

keenercam said:


> Cupcake - those parties sound like so much fun!!  Howard and I used to host a Halloween party for our civic association where we'd give all the kids pumpkin shaped cookies and stuff to decorate them.   I think the adults had more fun than the kids!  I like the idea of the gingerbread party, too, and I usually buy a kit for our kids (22 and 17 now) to do with our friends' kids (16 and 14 now) and they always have a blast.  Maybe a homemade "kit" would be even more fun.



How fun!  It would be nice to incorporate that to the parties as well.  But youre right, the adults always have more fun than kids.  I can pm you instructions if youre interested in the gingerbread houses.  Its sooo easy.



jenanderson said:


> I am going to listen to everyone and keep writing it all down today.  I have a real love/hate relationship going with the 150s right now.  I get happy when I get closer to 150 and I hate as I creep up to the high 150s.  My plan is to be as diligent as I can be this week and to mix things up a bit as well - both with my food and exercise.



I have only personally tried fitday.com and the "calorie counter" app on my android phone.  They both are good, but I prefer the app for convenience.  I hated the 150's too, but the 140s are giving me a harder time 



goldcupmom said:


> Then last night when I wanted to walk, DH went off about no one being allowed downstairs (where the TV, Wii, & kids rooms are) until after 9 pm daily as DS24 works nights & sleeps til then.  Which basically means DS21 & DD18 can't watch a movie, play games etc as starting after 9 p.m. is too late when they all get up at 5:20 for school.  No other place for anyone to watch TV or play games.  I haven't played my piano in over 2 yrs as DS24 is always asleep & I just don't want to after 10 at night & same with my WiiFit - if he isn't at work, he is on the TV playing his PS3 or is asleep.  GRRRRRR!!!!!!!



I would be annoyed by that too.  Sounds like my 23 yo brother, always asleep!!  I just do anything anyways.  Maybe you can get him earplugs or noise canceling headphones?  That way, he gets his sleep and your family can carry on.



corinnak said:


> Here's one of me on the course:



Great picture!



Rose&Mike said:


> This might sound silly--but here's what I do with the bread basket. I take what I am going to eat, put it on a plate and move the basket as far away from me as it will go on the table. Kind of out of sight out of mind. I have also been known to make Mike take what he wants, and then have them remove it from the table. It doesn't work everytime, but it does help!



Thanks for sharing! that is such great advice.  Im going to have to try that next time.  I will definitely have to do that with fries too.  Theyre the end of me.


Sooooooooo busy.  work, school, life! Im like a chicken without a head right now... I even lost my phone last night  ARGH!! but I found it today.  And its rainy today so I cant go running.  Such weird weather for southern california.  Ok I'll be back for QOTD.  

jeanette


----------



## jennz

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I would like to join as a loser!  I don't know how well I can do, but at least I don't want to gain!
> 
> Some of you may have read my post about being lucky to be alive, but I truly am.  I almost died last week from blood clots in my lungs and arm.
> 
> It has given me another lease on life and I am soooo lucky right now.  It also makes me realize how much I need to get going on my overall health and finally loose the weight.
> 
> I am limited with the exercise I can do right now.  I can't use my right arm, and I am only walking a couple of blocks now.  Considering I was getting ready to test for black belt, this decrease in exercise has been hard, but I can only do what my body/ lungs feel like doing.
> 
> Wishing all of the losers lots of luck and lots of health!



Vija!!!!  Oh no, I hadn't read your post and praise God that are you okay!!    I'll have to look for it.  And you're totally right that you can only do what you can do.  I know it has to be disheartening but remember your limits.  I'll be happy to see your posts again. 



goldcupmom said:


> 3 a.m. I woke up thinking power was out.  Nope, DH had turned off all air & fans as he was freezing (at 72).  He does this frequently.  Cold all the time which isn't good for this almost menopausal maniac!  So, I went to bed at 11, up at 3 & still up when the alarm went off at 5:20.  Then DD was running late again & I had to drive her to the bus stop, get gas.  Got home & was about to go walk when DS24 comes in & tells me to call the dentist - eating chicken from WM deli they put in the break room(he's a night stock mgr at WM) he broke a tooth off really nasty.
> 
> Finally got out with Sashi for 3.75, got DS21 off to school,did some SR, made lunch to go for DD & I, picked her up at bus & went to dentist with DS24 (he's paranoid about drs)  They did nothing today, but tomorrow at 9 will build up that tooth & fill EIGHT others (do you think his years of BAD choices are catching up with him?  Yet he is adamant that drugs don't hurt your teeth!!)  Back home to finish SR, sort mail, do mark-ups & proof the complaint atty. is getting ready to file in Dist. Ct. about DS21s car, took a power nap & about to get dinner.  Then, if it's not raining, will walk all 3 dogs & start on the things I really wanted to get done today.  (And my DSil continually in my presence says "I wish I could just sit home & do nothing but play games on my computer all day every day!)  I want to DECK HER!!!!)
> 
> Food ok - Apex bar for breakfast, turkey on light bread for lunch in car, then another apex bar.  Dinner will be a baked potato with some chicken & salsa on it.
> 
> Have a good evening all!
> 
> Oh, QOTD - I got 14/16 - not surprised.  I'm my own worst enemy and saboteur!  The ones I missed, I put too small a portion.  Go figure!



You are too funny!!!  Maybe b/c I can relate.    How do you like those Apex bars?  I haven't tried them yet.



Rose&Mike said:


> Jennifer--hope you all are feeling better. I've been thinking tomato soup and grilled cheese sounds good.
> 
> I'm going to throw this our there. I am really having trouble switching from loser to maintain. I'm still dropping weight--I'm sure I'm not eating enough, but I have no desire to count calories or figure it out. I've already had Shannon lower my maintain weight by a pound, and I'm guessing I'm going to be at the low end of that on Friday. Clothes I bought a month ago are starting to be lo0se already.
> 
> When I was losing I felt in control of things. Maintaining, not so much. And really I am not hungry, so I have no desire to increase my calories. In the back of my head I keep thinking, you don't really want to maintain, you want to reach that college weight. But have you seen those people who have lost a bunch of weight in their 40s and 50s and their skin starts to hang in places? I am quickly approaching that. My skin on my neck and around my knees is starting to look pretty wrinkly. There's this older lady who walks at the park we go to who doesn't have an ounce of visible fat on her, but her skin just hangs. I don't want that. I know I'm a ways from being that bad, but I don't want to look older than I am.
> 
> So I don't know what to do. I feel like there is a tug of war going on in my brain right now. I know it's a good problem to have, so I'm not upset or anything, I just don't know how to be done losing. I guess it's a process and I just need to be a little more patient.



Thanks!  We'll get through it, these darn viruses.  I have to say you look marvelous - what the heck did you weigh in high school?  You look very healthy and skinny to me.  It probably won't take many calories for you to maintain...add a strach in with dinner and an extra fruit or another serving of protein or something.  You're aware of it, and that's a good start.  If you start feeling sick or tired or cold a lot - you know the signs I'm sure! - then it's time for a change.  And we'll tell you if we see it!


----------



## pinkle

Hello everyone!  I've been lurking in the background for sometime now.  I am really struggling in this challenge.  We leave for Disney in 10 days and I need to get with the program because we all know it's not an ideal place for a diet. 
Today I've eaten double what I should have....it was serioiusly a hungry day.  I get those sometimes.  NOTHING SATISFYS!!! I have managed to keep my running up...thank goodness because my weight would have sky rocket after a day like today.  WHINE WHINE WHINE 
Now I've vented maybe I can 'pull my socks up'
Thanks
tracey


----------



## jennz

pinkle said:


> Hello everyone!  I've been lurking in the background for sometime now.  I am really struggling in this challenge.  We leave for Disney in 10 days and I need to get with the program because we all know it's not an ideal place for a diet.
> Today I've eaten double what I should have....it was serioiusly a hungry day.  I get those sometimes.  NOTHING SATISFYS!!! I have managed to keep my running up...thank goodness because my weight would have sky rocket after a day like today.  WHINE WHINE WHINE
> Now I've vented maybe I can 'pull my socks up'
> Thanks
> tracey



Tracey I have no words of advice but I sure can relate to the nothing satisfies!!    Like you said, good thing you've kept your running up.  Be proud of that!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz said:


> Thanks!  We'll get through it, these darn viruses.  I have to say you look marvelous - what the heck did you weigh in high school?  You look very healthy and skinny to me.  *It probably won't take many calories for you to maintain...add a strach in with dinner and an extra fruit or another serving of protein or something.  *You're aware of it, and that's a good start.  If you start feeling sick or tired or cold a lot - you know the signs I'm sure! - then it's time for a change.  And we'll tell you if we see it!



Thanks Jennifer. That's a good way to look at it. I think in my head I wanted to recreate the wheel here, and I was making it harder than I had to. But if I just keep doing what I'm doing and add in a snack or two or an extra serving at dinner, then that will probably take care of things. 

I registered for the Princess tonight. As part of the registration you had to pick your favorite princess--I had a hard time, but I picked Ariel.


----------



## goldcupmom

Jennz - the apex cookies I eat are INCREDIBLE!  When they had to replace my bodybugg after bad, bad tech support & I contacted the CEO via facebook, he sent me a box of the smores ones.  I just found them on 24hourfitness.com and for some reason ended up like $11/box instead of the normal $19.99.  I just got a shipment today.  Tried the peanut butter caramel & they are good, white chocolate is really good & smores are my fav.  I also ordered blueberry cream bars, but haven't tried.  the cookies are 4 pts on WW & with a cup of coffee will hold me through the morning.


----------



## tigger813

Good evening all!

 to all who need them! I'm putting all of you in my prayers!

DH and I are trying to catch up on Glee from last night. We've been interrupted twice by phone calls since we got home at 7 from soccer practice. DH and I walked the whole time. I did one extra lap so I got in 3.25 + the 3 from this morning. Had a lean pocket for supper and now DH and I are sharing a bag of microwave popcorn. And I'm having another big bottle of water!

Going to get in 2 miles on the elliptical in the morning. DD2 starts kindergarten in the morning so I won't have time to get another workout in. Then I have to go to work. Supposed to work tomorrow night too. I will have a client no matter what even if one cancels as I have another person who can come at a moment's notice. I hope to get in another 3 miles in the afternoon.

Time to finish filling out paperwork for DD1. And of course I get to fill out more tomorrow!

Have a good night!


----------



## keenercam

cclovesdis said:


> I did it! I successfully completed Week 1 Day 1 of the C25K!!! I'm going to be honest though, I did it on the treadmill without any incline. I will do W1D2 with some incline and then 2 days of D3 with the full incline. I planned it out this way when I set up my exercise plan for the month. Oh, and I've even started planning out October. I can't believe I just said that! I used to be so adverse to exercising and now I think I'm addicted. Between the C25K and the Wii Fit+, I totaled 90 minutes and I'm debating a 3rd workout for the day.



CC - -That is awesome! Congrats on the great workouts.  



maiziezoe said:


> I went to visit a friend.  We talked and shopped and walked and saw a movie and got tattoo's.  It was a trip that will change my life.



Okay, you can't just say something like that and not share details!!!    What is the tattoo?  Where is the tattoo?  Inquiring minds want to know!  

When I finished my first Disney marathon, I seriously considered getting a mickey head with a 26.2 in it.  But I'm a wimp. I just couldn't bring myself to do it.  LOL!



Holly324 said:


> Okay, so after an entire day of sitting on my hind end due to my injured back, I am so ready to get back to a workout!!!  I can't yet, though, still sore.  Anyway, quick question.  Those of you who run...I have a love/hate relationship with it.  I haven't been running in months, but I have been motivated recently to work up to a half-marathon.  Is that ridiculous?  How should I start training (once my back is back in properly working order!)?  Thank you!



Holly -- I think the Couch to 5k program is a great start to being able to run 3.1 miles and then if you like it and want to progress, you can start adding miles and time sensibly.  I highly recommend John Bingham's "The Courage to Start" "No Need for Speed" and my personal favorite "Marathoning for Mortals".  I used MfM to train for all of my 1/2 marathons and my 2 full marathons.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I would like to join as a loser!  I don't know how well I can do, but at least I don't want to gain!
> 
> Some of you may have read my post about being lucky to be alive, but I truly am.  I almost died last week from blood clots in my lungs and arm.
> 
> It has given me another lease on life and I am soooo lucky right now.  It also makes me realize how much I need to get going on my overall health and finally loose the weight.
> 
> I am limited with the exercise I can do right now.  I can't use my right arm, and I am only walking a couple of blocks now.  Considering I was getting ready to test for black belt, this decrease in exercise has been hard, but I can only do what my body/ lungs feel like doing.
> 
> Wishing all of the losers lots of luck and lots of health!



Vija -  I join others in thanking God that you are alright, that you were conscientious enough to pay attention to your symptoms and to get help.  What a scary situation.   Don't worry about the prohibitions on activity right now.  You've been through so much.  Give yourself a chance to recover.  



Cupcaker said:


> How fun!  It would be nice to incorporate that to the parties as well.  But youre right, the adults always have more fun than kids.  I can pm you instructions if youre interested in the gingerbread houses.  Its sooo easy.



Jeanette - I'd LOVE to have the instructions. Thank you so much! Can you click on my user name and PM them to me?



pinkle said:


> Hello everyone!  I've been lurking in the background for sometime now.  I am really struggling in this challenge.  We leave for Disney in 10 days and I need to get with the program because we all know it's not an ideal place for a diet.
> Today I've eaten double what I should have....it was serioiusly a hungry day.  I get those sometimes.  NOTHING SATISFYS!!! I have managed to keep my running up...thank goodness because my weight would have sky rocket after a day like today.  WHINE WHINE WHINE
> Now I've vented maybe I can 'pull my socks up'
> Thanks
> tracey



Tracey - we all have days like those. I must admit I have to have a combination of protein and carbs to stave off hunger effectively.  Lite turkey and fat free cheese on a bagel thin is my current combination of choice.



goldcupmom said:


> Jennz - the apex cookies I eat are INCREDIBLE!  When they had to replace my bodybugg after bad, bad tech support & I contacted the CEO via facebook, he sent me a box of the smores ones.  I just found them on 24hourfitness.com and for some reason ended up like $11/box instead of the normal $19.99.  I just got a shipment today.  Tried the peanut butter caramel & they are good, white chocolate is really good & smores are my fav.  I also ordered blueberry cream bars, but haven't tried.  the cookies are 4 pts on WW & with a cup of coffee will hold me through the morning.



Julie -- I just don't know how you do it. I think you deserve WW activity points just for breathing through one of your "normal" days.  WOW! You are definitely the busiest person I know.  Hugs, my friend.    Oh, and those cookies sound delicious!

As for me, I am thrilled to report that before I left my office after 7 pm, I packed a lean cuisine panini and an apple.  I went to the gym right from work.  I did 40 minutes on the elliptical and burned 350 calories.  I ate the apple and panini after my workout so that I wouldn't arrive home voracioius.  My second WW weigh in is tomorrow.  It may not be pretty due to my lack of discipline over the weekend, but at least I've been back on track for 2 full days now and feel like I am in control again.


----------



## jbm02

Holy cow - just caught up on six pages of posts I missed!!! I know I am going to miss some of what I want to say but here goes... 

Hi to all the newcomers!! 

*Corinna*, what a terrific "green" picture!
*Vija*, I am glad that you are okay.  Please, please take it easy.  Slow and steady wins the race, right???
*Rose*, JanA and I will be at the Princess too!  I picked Belle and Jen will be sporting Cinderella!! Where are you planning to stay??



lisah0711 said:


> *So the QOTD is do you suffer from portion distortion?* If you don't want to take the quiz, share with us whether you feel comfortable that you know what a serving size is for most of what you eat.
> 
> Have a great evening all!


Yes, I do - only 10/16.  Although I consistently viewed a portion as smaller than it should have been.  Which might be a good thing for potatoes or meat - but not for veggies!!!



cclovesdis said:


> I did it! I successfully completed Week 1 Day 1 of the C25K!!!


Yay, CC!!!!:

I had a really good run today!   Today was my "speed" day - I have to do it on the dreadmill because I don't know how to really "pace" myself yet.  I do .25 at 5.8, then .25 at 7.2, back to 5.8 for the next .25, then up to 7.3and so on.  I up the "speed" part by .1 for 6 iterations.  I was feeling okay after I finished it so I did 2 more miles at 6.0. 

I am scheduled to take my Army physical fitness test (APFT) on Saturday.  It consists of a 2 mile run, 2 minutes times sit ups and 2 minutes timed push ups and...the dreaded weigh in.  I'm not worried about the run, pushups or sit ups but the weigh in is more of an issue for me.  I've NEVER been able to just "make weight" and always end up having my measurements taken to make sure that my BMI is within Army limits.  Just once, I want to make weight!!!   I am about 2 pounds away right now and am almost afraid to hope I can make it by Saturday...

Time for me to head off to bed.  Have a great night everyone!
Jude


----------



## JOANNEL

HI all,

You guys are amazing, I love all the support.

I had a great week end, but was very bad in the eating and drinking! We went to Panama City Beach. My DS # 2 came home from San Antonio and some of his friends from FSU met him there. Needless to say we ate and drank too much. 

So I  am restarting today. So far good food choices and one step class!!

He goes back to Germany saturday so we don't know when we will see him again. We were going to go for Christmas but now he tells me the girlfriend wants to go, so we shall see.


----------



## JOANNEL

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I would like to join as a loser!  I don't know how well I can do, but at least I don't want to gain!
> 
> Some of you may have read my post about being lucky to be alive, but I truly am.  I almost died last week from blood clots in my lungs and arm.
> 
> It has given me another lease on life and I am soooo lucky right now.  It also makes me realize how much I need to get going on my overall health and finally loose the weight.
> 
> I am limited with the exercise I can do right now.  I can't use my right arm, and I am only walking a couple of blocks now.  Considering I was getting ready to test for black belt, this decrease in exercise has been hard, but I can only do what my body/ lungs feel like doing.
> 
> Wishing all of the losers lots of luck and lots of health!



Prayers and hugs for you. Just do what feels right. This is a slow process. Two years ago I took a lot of weight off quickly and it all came back!!


----------



## cruisindisney

Had a good day today!  Did 35 minutes on the elipticle this morning and just finished up an hour of Zumba at the Y.  Ate well and now I just need to go to bed without a snack! 

Finished W1D2 of C25K yesterday.  Will have to see what the weather brings tomorrow to see if it is day 3.  I now have my husband and my neighbor doing it with me, though my husband is jumping ahead even though they say not to.  I do enjoy working out with someone else.  It makes it more tolerable.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

lisah0711 said:


> *So the QOTD is do you suffer from portion distortion?* If you don't want to take the quiz, share with us whether you feel comfortable that you know what a serving size is for most of what you eat.




I got 12 out of 16.  I think overall I have learned alot about portions but still have a long way to go.  




Worfiedoodles said:


> First day of taking the subway to school and back by himself, and no phone in sight.



Wow I was worried for the day my ds has to take the bus to school...I think I would freak if I had to send him alone on a subway.  I hope his day got much better.



Rose&Mike said:


> That's a great description of how I feel after running. What was so weird about the race this weekend, is that I never got that feeling. Maybe cause it was a race, maybe cause of the circumstances, maybe I was way too anxious. Last night when we ran I felt great at the end! I kind of look at running and especially racing like childbirth. On Saturday morning I swore I was never going to run again, and forget racing. After a couple of days you start to forget the really bad parts--or at least the memories become a little duller. Then you find yourself thinking, well mayber it wasn't that bad....



Gosh rose I agree totally with this.



jenanderson said:


> Yesterday was a really hard day for me and with all the support from friends, I made it through the day.  I stuck to my list and my plan and was able to stay on plan all day long.  It was a struggle not to snack or do bad eating but I was able to fight through it and I feel better today knowing I did it.


Glad to hear your day went well.  



keenercam said:


> [I am frustrated and sad that my knee isn't working right.   It is seriously "angry" as Anthony (my physical therapist) says, swollen and not functioning right and we can't figure out why.  Last week, I did 2 phsysical therapy sessions (40 minutes of working the knee, including 10 minutes on the elliptical and then strength and balance stuff) and 3 trips to the Y -- (trip 1- 15 minutes bike, trip 2- 30 minutes elliptical and trip 3- 30 minutes bike) -- and it didn't hold up well.



Sorry to hear about your knee Cam.  I hope you are feeling better soon.



Connie96 said:


> I feel like I need to apologize for not participating in this thread any better than I have. I really do want to get better about replying to each of you.



No apologies needed connie.  I get in the funk too sometimes and as much as I want to respond to everyone I just dont have the energy.   You are just as qualified as everyone else to be replying and giving advice.  No degrees or experience is needed here.  



Rose&Mike said:


> :And I am very happy to say I  my new phone. I got a lg rumor touch. Within 15 minutes of playing with it I figured out how to put my music on there and I have my email set up. It's not the best for internet, but I'm probably on the internet too much anyhow!



Glad the new phone is working out.  My dh had a rumor for awhile and loved it.



jennz said:


> wellll...after a good start to my day...got work done, showered, you know all the "important" stuff...dd is sick.  I just got back from picking her up at school.  I guess she'd been trying to break out...er, I mean...call home...since 8:45 this morning.  She got sent to the bathroom, to the nurse twice, got fed warm water and salty crackers and finally after 4 hours of this she just told them I wanted her to call me.  She's up in bed already.  DH caught some upper respiratory thing from a dr he works with; dr. was sick at work sitting next to dh at a meeting, hacking all over him with a 103.5 temp!  Dh started getting bad 3 days ago (he's been calling it allergies...I told him the first step to recovery is acceptance), dd was yesterday, then I was up at 3 this morning sneezing away.  Hmmm...I should have dis'ed.



Im sorry to hear about the family illness going around.  I hope everyone feels better soon.



princessbride6205 said:


> Agreed! I like that Undercover Boss show too. I've only caught a few episodes, but they really seemed to get it. My job has always been busy, required extra hours during the summer, etc. But now our "busy time" is year-round! We have more projects, fewer staff, no flex options (like work from home), and have been in a wage freeze for 2 years. Gee, I wonder why I'm upset that I'm working so much [unpaid] overtime?!  I know I'm just surviving - tons of instant or quick meals (as healthy as I can make them), too stressed to enjoy family time when I finally do get home, not doing much on the weekends, etc. I actually am in a better place with my job in the sense that I'm enjoying the projects I'm working on more than in past years. But there are still only so many hours in the day, and employers need to realize that they've maxed out productivity and have moved into frying their people with the workloads required. (I know the economy is bad, but if there is this much work to be done, there need to be new hires.)



I so know the feeling.  We are completely overworked at my job too.  We finally are getting small....very small merit increases this year after a wage freeze for 2 years.  Hopefully the economy gets better soon.  This is ridiculous.  




liesel said:


> I have been so inspired by all of your stories, I have never lost more than 25 pounds myself.  You are all an inspiration.  I really enjoyed reading about those of you who completed half marathons this past weekend.  I'll post more later, I did complete the quizzes and have been thinking about all the QOTDs, I just didn't want to bombard you all at once.  Have a good day everyone!



I think you have come to the right place.  This is such a motivating group of people.  Welcome



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Some of you may have read my post about being lucky to be alive, but I truly am.  I almost died last week from blood clots in my lungs and arm.



Wow what a story.  Im glad you made it through ok.  It must have been very scary for you.  I hope you continue to have a good recovery and can get back to your activities soon.



Rose&Mike said:


> I registered for the Princess tonight. As part of the registration you had to pick your favorite princess--I had a hard time, but I picked Ariel.




 Im going to do that this week or weekend.  I have been thinking about who I am going to choose and Im leaning towards cinderella.



jbm02 said:


> I am scheduled to take my Army physical fitness test (APFT) on Saturday.  It consists of a 2 mile run, 2 minutes times sit ups and 2 minutes timed push ups and...the dreaded weigh in.  I'm not worried about the run, pushups or sit ups but the weigh in is more of an issue for me.  I've NEVER been able to just "make weight" and always end up having my measurements taken to make sure that my BMI is within Army limits.  Just once, I want to make weight!!!   I am about 2 pounds away right now and am almost afraid to hope I can make it by Saturday...



Good luck with the test Jude.  I am sure you will do great.


Wow when I dont check in all day this thread really takes off.  I did really well with eating today and got a 5K run in.  Im feeling really on track this week.  The scale was down more today Im hoping by friday I can secure a new clippie (30lbs).


----------



## dvccruiser76

Okay that's it! I have to learn how to do those quotes. That will be my goal before next week starts. 

*Rose&Mike* and *kathy* - I LOVE Disney at Halloween. Halloween and Christmas decoration and party times are my favorite time of year. I supposed if I had to choose between the 2 I'd go with Halloween since I usually time it to coincide with the F&W Festival.

*pinkle* - I am so jealous. Have a wonderful trip. I think I'm suffering from Disney withdrawal. My husband tries to remind me that we went to DL Paris 2 years ago, but it's just not the same and I don't really want to take my DH until he's 3 or 4. We're doing a Disney cruise next year, so I'm hoping that fills my void 

Mmmmmm Welsh Dragon - That is on my list of food, snacks and drinks to try in WDW. It's quite the list. I'm addicted to the food porn thread 

*mikamah*, *tigger813*, *Worfiedoodles* and anyone else that I may have missed - I hope the first day of school went well for everyone!

*tigger813* - That is my Crystal Light drink of choice as well. I have 3 boxes of the single serving raspberry lemonade in my drawer at work. I'll do the regular lemonade from time to time too and occassionally the fruit punch, but I'm always afraid of spilling the darker ones and staining my clothes at work.  I'll have to check out the pilates video. I just ordered the 3 mile walk video from Amazon today. It was pretty cheap, actually cheaper than her website so I'm wondering if it's the real deal or a copy, because there was a strange note about DVD-R's under the item. We shall see. 

*mikamah *- We are neighbors  We live over on Ash street. My DH and I walk in your neighborhood a lot. We head downtown, left on Essex, right on Cherry, right on Maple, left on Central, right on Franklin, straight across Chase street all the way down to Bay View ave, follow that to High, take a left then a right at Purchase and another right onto Ash to get home. It's usually me, my DH and our DS in his stroller. What a small world!

Well time for bed, this is late for me but there was so much to catch up with. I'll have to take my quiz in the am. Have a good night everyone


----------



## jenanderson

*Connie *   Lots of hugs to you!  I totally get where you are coming from.  I think I lived in a fairly disorganized world but as I get healthier, I find myself wanting to fix many things that I thought were wrong in my life.  I dont know whether it is the fact that I finally have more energy or that I am feeling more positive about myself or whatall I know is that I am taking control of my whole life again and it feels great (wellnot my job situation but my home situation).  In our house we are cleaning out old storage rooms, keeping a family calendar to organize our lives, eating as a family at the dinner table in the dining room and so much more.  I think it is great that you are reaching this point where you are ready to take control of your whole life again.  As for not feeling qualified to answer questions.you totally are!  You have a lot of great information to share all the time and are so good at supporting people here.  We ALL have questions at one point or another and we can learn so much from one another.  I hope you know how much I value the things you share!  

*Jayne  *LOVE your new truck!  What a fun new vehicle to be driving!  I think you are so smart working with your DS to be sure he does not come out of college with big loans.  I have big loans and wish that I did not.  It is so hard for kids to get through college without the huge loans.

*Rose  *YEAH!  So glad to see that you are in for the Princess!  Hopefully we will be able to meet up while we are there!  Ahhhthe maintaining dilemma!  I get it.  I am not looking forward to maintaining because I have a hard time feeling good about the day unless I see a downward trend in weight.  I know that I am going to have to figure this out soon.  You will have to keep posting about your maintaining struggles and successes so that we can all learn from you.  I know that you will figure it out!

*Jennz * Hope your DD feels better soon!  Alsoif the KT tape worked, you might want to look into compression socks that do the same thing.  I think they work as good as the tape and I can wash and reuse instead of buying new tape all the time.

*Dona  *Glad to hear that your first days are going well.  Sounds like lunch could be a bit of a challenge for you.  I gave up on the staff lunchroom long ago.  Sometimes I miss visiting with other adults during lunch but I really dont miss some of the conversations.

*CC  *  WAY TO GO!!!!  I am so proud of you for doing W1D1 of the C25K!!!  It is fine that you did it on the treadmill with no incline.  You are doing so great right now.  It sounded like you are a bit concerned about getting the weight off but it will come.  I think as you keep going with exercise, eating right and keeping up with the healthy habits  you will find the success you are looking for.

*Lisa (liesel)  *Welcome to the group!  I had never lost more then 25 pounds before I started the challenges either but now I am at 40 pounds gone and it feels great!  I had been down moregained some backbut I am back on track due to being here.  Feel free to keep on posting!!!

*Holly  *Be sure that you take care of your back!!  I also have a love/hate relationship with running.  If you are looking to get back into it, I would find a running plan that looks like something you could manage (check out the Running World website).  Wanting to run a 1/2 marathon is not ridiculous at all  you will just need to find a race that is far enough away that will give you the time to train properly.

Julie  I LOVE my compression socks!  You can read an article about compression socks here: http://www.runnersworld.com/article/1,7124,s6-240-320--13079-0,00.html and can learn about some of the brands here: http://www.runnersworld.com/article/1,7124,s6-240-320--13591-0,00.html.  I bought mine at a running store and plan on getting a couple more pairs because they make my legs feel so great after I wear them!

*Princess Vija  *WELCOME!!  I am so glad that you were given a 2nd chance at living a healthy life  cant wait to hear all about you losing weight with us!

*Cam  *Great job getting back on track!  I bet your WW weigh in will not be as bad as you think.  

*Jude  *YOU CAN DO IT!  You WILL make weight this time!  You have been so goodjust keep drinking your water and working hard and you will be successful!!  I sent you a special treat in the mail today and hope it will inspire you!  

*Susan  *Great job with all your exercise and the C25K.  I am glad that you have company with it now because you are righthaving a friend does make the running a bit easier.

*Lindsay  *YEAH for feeling on track!  Sounds like you are doing great with eating well and getting your run in.  I bet you will see that new clippie on Friday!  

Sharing all positive and good news tonight:
I have had 2 days in a row of journaling, making the best choices, staying on track and following the healthy habits.  It is kind of like running - it is so hard to get going but in the end, I feel so much better.  I normally do not weigh myself at night but I did check it out a bit tonight and I should be seeing a loss this week if I can keep it up.   

I also have to share that I wasn't going to do measurements this challenge but decided that I would just try it out.  When I started the challenge in January I did measurements and I am so excited to share that I have lost...get this...a WHOPPING 28.5 inches since January!!!  Unreal!  That really made me feel great.  I know that I am not going to lose a huge amount of inches in this challenge since I am so close to goal but it will be great to track what I do lose.

I have my first sub job tomorrow!    It is only for a 1/2 day job but it will get me in a school and I can start connecting with other teachers who might want to request me in the future and I can feel good about teaching kids again!  I am so excited!  

Finally, I bought the last of what I need for the Mud Run race on Saturday.  Tomorrow I am going to use neon fabric paint to write "MUD MAKES ME STRONGER" on the back of my shirt.  I am terrified for the race in many ways but excited to try something new.

Alright, I have written a book and it is time for bed.   Hugs to all my friends here who are struggling or not feeling positive for any reasons.    Cheers to all of you who are staying on track and doing what you know needs to be done!    Great job to all of us for being here and not giving up!!!

Night everyone!
Jen


----------



## Connie96

jenanderson said:


> *Connie *   Lots of hugs to you!  I totally get where you are coming from.  I think I lived in a fairly disorganized world but as I get healthier, I find myself wanting to fix many things that I thought were wrong in my life.  I dont know whether it is the fact that I finally have more energy or that I am feeling more positive about myself or whatall I know is that I am taking control of my whole life again and it feels great (wellnot my job situation but my home situation).  In our house we are cleaning out old storage rooms, keeping a family calendar to organize our lives, eating as a family at the dinner table in the dining room and so much more.  I think it is great that you are reaching this point where you are ready to take control of your whole life again.  As for not feeling qualified to answer questions.you totally are!  You have a lot of great information to share all the time and are so good at supporting people here.  We ALL have questions at one point or another and we can learn so much from one another.  I hope you know how much I value the things you share!



I just have to tell you, there are few things better than when someone just "gets" you.  Thank you for that.



jenanderson said:


> I also have to share that I wasn't going to do measurements this challenge but decided that I would just try it out.  When I started the challenge in January I did measurements and I am so excited to share that I have lost...get this...a WHOPPING 28.5 inches since January!!!  Unreal!  That really made me feel great.  I know that I am not going to lose a huge amount of inches in this challenge since I am so close to goal but it will be great to track what I do lose.



And THAT is what it's all about!! Jen, this is just flat-out inspiring. 



After my longest run ever of just over 8 miles on Wednesday, 8/25, I didn't run again until this past Sunday. A lapse of 11 days. It was HARD. I was hoping for 5 miles, but skipped my last run/walk interval bringing it in at just over 4.5 - I was just spent! Today was supposed to be a running day, but with all the rain, and after such a rotten night of sleep last night, I was not really geared up for it. Some of yall know that my mom started riding her bike along while I run, but we hadn't done that in weeks. I called her to see if she was busy and wanted to join me - she was willing, but also kinda half hoping to get rained out. (I mean, some rain is fine. Enjoyable even. But drenching rain? I'll pass.) I was hoping she'd convince me to go, but we just agreed to see how the weather was like after the next 1/2 hour. Well, it cleared up beautifully, so we had no excuses. Even when we started neither of us was into it. At first, the best part was seeing the bizarre cloud formations behind the storm. But then we got moving and I just gabbed the whole time. By the time we were done - 5 miles later - I felt SO good. It may not have been my best run ever, but it was definitely the best medicine for me today. I want to thank all of you who took the time to  me today. I needed it and yall are just awesome!


----------



## Cupcaker

lisah0711 said:


> *So the QOTD is do you suffer from portion distortion?* If you don't want to take the quiz, share with us whether you feel comfortable that you know what a serving size is for most of what you eat.



Yup Im suffering from portion distortion.  That is an area I totally need help in.  If anyone knows of any good sites to learn about it, I would totally appreciate it.  I tried asking my nutritionist once and she wasnt really into showing me. She just showed me the portion for chicken.  Weird.

Anyways.  These past two days have been hectic.  Because so many things keep coming up, I cant stick to my plan of exercise and food.  Ive been subsituting my exercise plans with the elliptical.  Ive managed to get my salad a day, unfortunately fried food also seems to sneak in there.  Im just so overwhelmed by school.  I will not let me gain weight again.


----------



## princessbride6205

*jenanderson* - Congratulations on your amazing inches loss. You go, girl!


----------



## flipflopmom

keenercam said:


> Taryn  What a wonderful story about your BFFs father.  Isnt it odd how someone can say one little thing that is the right thing and make all the difference in the world?I hope Beamer and Pablo get along great.


Thanks, Cam.  You know, you are pretty good at saying that right thing, yourself.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Congrats on the new puppy. Doggies are so cute  I'll probably cave and get one for my son when he's older, but for now I need to get taking care of him down pat first. If I had something else to take care of I wouldn't get anything done. After one year I finally feel like I can catch my breath.


I know what you mean!  We got Pablo, our chihuahua, when our youngest was one and a half.  He, also, was meant to be mostly for Anna Kat, but developed a very strong attachment to me when we brought him home, and became a family dog.  We decided "family dog" rather than just for her or Sophie, works out better.  No arguing "he's mine", no... he's ours.  They are a lot of fun.  


Cupcaker said:


> I like these parties because I love doing crafts and it gives people something to do while at a party.  For these parties I make them potlucks.  I supply pumpkins, stencils, and carving utencils.  I just buy a bunch of cheap pumpkins, find free stencils online, and pick up a couple of pumpkin carving packets for their utencils.  For the gingerbread party, you just need graham crackers, a bunch of different candy, cookies, and cereal, and homemade royal icing.  I stock up on candy after halloween and christmas to get them cheap.  Royal icing is just powdered sugar and meringue.  I'll try to find some pics to post.  A lot of people come over thinking that its little kid stuff, but in the end, kids and adults are completely involved in making their houses, mansions, etc.  Although my bf and I dont have kids, we plan to keep these parties going so that when we do have kids, it will be our little tradition.


Jeannette, so fun!  Might have to think about this for the future!



Dahly said:


> Taryn - had to laugh at this, because our dog's middle name is Bowden..as in Bobby of Florida State! his first name is Barney, so we call him Barney B. And we watched the VT game last night...wow, what a game. I know it didn't turn out the way you would have liked, but it was a great game to watch.  We are huge college football fans, so we watch lots of games, even when we don't have a "favorite" to root for.



Oh Gosh, Bowden?     The VT game was great.  I hated that we lost, and despise ESPN b/c they never give us any credit.  The WHOLE time, it was Boise State this and that....  We fought hard, stunk to lose it in the last minute!!!!!



maiziezoe said:


> I'm kind of late (I was out of town) but I want to join. Hopefully this time my real life won't get in the way of me coming to the boards.



SO glad you made it back here!!!  Now I can ask you about BB here!    I had to laugh, we saw a man with a buzz cut over the weekend, and the 3 year old says "He looks just like Brenden"  and I knew exactly what she was talking about!



goldcupmom said:


> Ok, losers, I am WAY off track & having trouble geting on.  ARGH!!!!!! Then last night when I wanted to walk, DH went off about no one being allowed downstairs (where the TV, Wii, & kids rooms are) until after 9 pm daily as DS24 works nights & sleeps til then.



 because I understand completely.  My DH is on nights for another month, thankfully I have an end in sight.  I have 2 weeks worth of laundry to put away that I can't b/c someone is always up there sleeping!!!!!  The girls can't go to their rooms, it's kinda like solitary confinement at times.




corinnak said:


> Hi!  I'm back from the Disneyland Half Marathon.
> We were not pushing for speed, just took lots of photos and enjoyed the run, for the most part.  It was 100% more enjoyable than my last half marathon - I keep saying that I set a PR....in FUN.  I do think it's important to remember that the finish time is really a very SMALL portion of what makes a great race experience.


Great perspective and pictures!!!



Zoesmama03 said:


> I weighed today and was in shock.  I keep retaining water so I'm betting it drops off but not sure what to use as start weight because it was almost 10 lbs less when I weighed less than a week ago.


Hang in there.  I fluctuate a lot b/c of water, it's very frustrating!



tigger813 said:


> A Welsh Dragon is a drink DH and I first tried at the Rose N Crown in 2006! It's a strange combo of oj, pineapple juice, melon liquer, peach schnapps and a splash of creme de menthe. It's so refreshing! We usually make a blender full.


Sounds really good.  Might be a tailgate drink!



mikamah said:


> Congratulations on your newest addition.  How wonderful for all of you.  And just a hug to you and your family, and your mom.  I know what an emotional time this is for you all. Michael will get on the bus at 7:35 and then I will get out for a run/walk.  It's been over a week, but since I don't go to work til 10, I'm hoping to do 4-5 miles.  I've been looking forward to school starting so I would have my dis and coffee time back, but I am amazing myself that I want to get my run/walks in first.  The princess half in feb is such a huge motivator right now.


Thanks Kathy!  Does it make me a bad friend that I am jealous of your 2 hours a day alone???



lisah0711 said:


> *So the QOTD is do you suffer from portion distortion?* If you don't want to take the quiz, share with us whether you feel comfortable that you know what a serving size is for most of what you eat.


I only get 10/16.  Like CC, most of the ones I missed were juice.  I don't drink the stuff, and only let the girls have limited amounts, so I had no prior knowledge.  I underestimated some things, too.  



princessbride6205 said:


> Ack! This thread is already 28 pages! It's fun to have a busy thread, just can't believe how much I've missed!Please count me in for this challenge on the maintainer team. Thanks to everyone who keeps this going strong!


It's definitely hopping!!!!  Glad you made your way back!



tigger813 said:


> Shorts are feeling looser this morning. Not weighing myself until Friday.


 for looser clothes!



disneymom2one said:


> Admittedly, I'm a little distracted.  Our AC is awaiting a new motor.  This is NOT good considering we live in very sunny Florida where fall temps are still a month away.  The motor is on order but I imagine we'll be like this for another week or so.  It's currently 80 degrees in my house - and it's 5:30 AM.


  I would be in serious trouble!!  I can't sleep when it's hot! Hope you get it fixed soon!



cclovesdis said:


> Today I am studying the different properities of basic math: cummative, associative, etc. I see flash cards in my future.


Have fun with that.



Worfiedoodles said:


> It is pouring, and dh and ds both left without any weather protection. This should be interesting. I'm sure it's all my fault -- dh won't say that, but ds12 will...first day of school and he can't find his phone. First day of taking the subway to school and back by himself, and no phone in sight. We let him get himself ready for today. Turns out, that was a mistake -- didn't dry the clothes he wants to wear today, didn't pack his lunch, didn't charge his phone because it's lost...this is not a stellar start. I really hope today improves for him.


I hate mornings like that.  Leaves me in a tizzy for the rest of the day!!!



jenanderson said:


> My plan is to make a list of things I want to accomplish today.  I told myself no running and that I had to find something else to do so I will figure out something new to do in a bit.


Glad you are feeling more in control.  I know what you mean about the running, if I can't, I don't do anything, which isn't good!



keenercam said:


> I am frustrated and sad that my knee isn't working right.   It is seriously "angry" as Anthony (my physical therapist) says, swollen and not functioning right and we can't figure out why.  Last week, I did 2 phsysical therapy sessions (40 minutes of working the knee, including 10 minutes on the elliptical and then strength and balance stuff) and 3 trips to the Y -- (trip 1- 15 minutes bike, trip 2- 30 minutes elliptical and trip 3- 30 minutes bike) -- and it didn't hold up well.


So sorry Cam.  I hope that time will take care of it, even though waiting is hard!



Connie96 said:


> I'm in a place where I feel that there are so many changes that I want to make - not just with eating and exercise, but in other aspects of my life such as work, the way I parent my daughter and the basic state of disorganization that I feel that I am living in. I feel that I need a total overhaul of everything I do (or don't do).


Totally understand.  Like I need a life makeover.  I don't deal with not feeling in control or disorganized.



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, I survived the dentistAnd I am very happy to say I  my new phone. I got a lg rumor touch. Within 15 minutes of playing with it I figured out how to put my music on there and I have my email set up. It's not the best for internet, but I'm probably on the internet too much


As someone that would rather face most anything other than the dentist, good job!  Glad you like your new phone!



jennz said:


> I guess she'd been trying to break out...er, I mean...call home...since 8:45 this morning.  She got sent to the bathroom, to the nurse twice, got fed warm water and salty crackers and finally after 4 hours of this she just told them I wanted her to call me:


Hoping she feels better soon!



donac said:


> I guess I will eat in classroom ( I do only get 20 minutes).  I do get to use my computer and have been listening to Disney music and doing some paperwork.


I have come to cherish my lunchtimes in my room, in the peace, usually with the lights off and sometimes music if I feel like it!  Glad the first few days are going well!



cclovesdis said:


> I did it! I successfully completed Week 1 Day 1 of the C25K!!! I'm going to be honest though, I did it on the treadmill without any incline. I will do W1D2 with some incline and then 2 days of D3 with the full incline.


GREAT JOB CC!!!!!!!!



maiziezoe said:


> I went to visit a friend.  We talked and shopped and walked and saw a movie and got tattoo's.  It was a trip that will change my life.


WOW!!  Sounds like mega stuff we need details on!  What kind of tattoo?



Rose&Mike said:


> --He didn't care whether the house was immaculate, he just wanted to be able to have his friends over.
> --He didn't care whether every meal was home cooked or some culinary masterpiece, he just wanted to be with us.
> --And he didn't really like it when I worried about all the trivial stuff. He just wanted parents who cared about him and were there when he needed them.
> I'm going to throw this our there. I am really having trouble switching from loser to maintain. I'm still dropping weight--I'm sure I'm not eating enough, but I have no desire to count calories or figure it out. I've already had Shannon lower my maintain weight by a pound, and I'm guessing I'm going to be at the low end of that on Friday. Clothes I bought a month ago are starting to be lo0se already. When I was losing I felt in control of things. Maintaining, not so much.


Rose.  Thanks for the remembrance of what is important to our kids.  Problem for me is, sometimes things are important to me, too.  As for losing, this might be bad advice, but, if it's coming off, it's coming off.  Can't remember who suggested a little bit more fruit or whatever, but do make sure you are getting enough.  I suggest tracking just to make sure you aren't in a danger zone, but then just let it go.  You'll even out.  My skin is looser around my knees a bit, too, I see it wrinkle when I run.    Be slow about it.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Some of you may have read my post about being lucky to be alive, but I truly am.  I almost died last week from blood clots in my lungs and arm.


So very scary!  So glad you are okay now.  Follow dr.'s orders, take care of yourself!



pinkle said:


> Hello everyone!  I've been lurking in the background for sometime now.  I am really struggling in this challenge.  We leave for Disney in 10 days and I need to get with the program because we all know it's not an ideal place for a diet.Today I've eaten double what I should have....it was serioiusly a hungry day.  I get those sometimes.  NOTHING SATISFYS!!! I have managed to keep my running up


Tracey, I know what you mean.  I try to keep lots of low cal stuff at school b/c it just seems like from 8-3 I am ravenous.  I think I eat about 2-3 cups of baby carrots a day!



Rose&Mike said:


> I registered for the Princess tonight. As part of the registration you had to pick your favorite princess--I had a hard time, but I picked Ariel


YAY!  Sophie would be so jealous, she is so love with Ariel.  In fact, we have to go to DHS just to see the Little Mermaid show, even though I would be fine skipping the whole park!  Oh well, she's only little once!



tigger813 said:


> to all who need them! I'm putting all of you in my prayers!


Add me to that list, please!



keenercam said:


> As for me, I am thrilled to report that before I left my office after 7 pm, I packed a lean cuisine panini and an apple.  I went to the gym right from work.  I did 40 minutes on the elliptical and burned 350 calories.  I ate the apple and panini after my workout so that I wouldn't arrive home voracioius.  My second WW weigh in is tomorrow.  It may not be pretty due to my lack of discipline over the weekend, but at least I've been back on track for 2 full days now and feel like I am in control again.


Great job!!!!!!!



jbm02 said:


> Holy cow - just caught up on six pages of posts I missed!!! I know I am going to miss some of what I want to say but here goes... I had a really good run today!   Today was my "speed" day - I have to do it on the dreadmill because I don't know how to really "pace" myself yet.  I do .25 at 5.8, then .25 at 7.2, back to 5.8 for the next .25, then up to 7.3and so on.  I up the "speed" part by .1 for 6 iterations.  I was feeling okay after I finished it so I did 2 more miles at 6.0. I am scheduled to take my Army physical fitness test (APFT) on Saturday.


Great job on the run.  I need to do more speed work!  Good luck Saturday!



JOANNEL said:


> I had a great week end, but was very bad in the eating and drinking! We went to Panama City Beach. My DS # 2 came home from San Antonio and some of his friends from FSU met him there. Needless to say we ate and drank too much. He goes back to Germany saturday so we don't know when we will see him again. We were going to go for Christmas but now he tells me the girlfriend wants to go, so we shall see.


Glad you got to see DS, and are getting back on track.  Hmm... pesky girlfriends!



cruisindisney said:


> Had a good day today!  Did 35 minutes on the elipticle this morning and just finished up an hour of Zumba at the Y.  Ate well and now I just need to go to bed without a snack!


Great job with the exercise!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wow when I dont check in all day this thread really takes off.  I did really well with eating today and got a 5K run in.  Im feeling really on track this week.  The scale was down more today Im hoping by friday I can secure a new clippie (30lbs).


Lindsay, I am so proud of you!  You are doing great!!!



			
				jenanderson;38146967I am not looking forward to maintaining because I have a hard time feeling good about the day unless I see a downward trend in weight.  I know that I am going to have to figure this out soon.  You will have to keep posting about your maintaining struggles and successes so that we can all learn from you.  I know that you will figure it out!I have had 2 days in a row of journaling said:
			
		

> Jen - GREAT JOB on the inches lady!  Wish I had measured from the beginning instead of just since May.  Glad you have had 2 great days, that motivates me!  Enjoy your sub day!
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways.  These past two days have been hectic.  Because so many things keep coming up, I cant stick to my plan of exercise and food.  Ive been subsituting my exercise plans with the elliptical.  Ive managed to get my salad a day, unfortunately fried food also seems to sneak in there.  Im just so overwhelmed by school.  I will not let me gain weight again.
> 
> 
> 
> Life really stinks to get in the way.... Hang in there!
> 
> 
> 
> Connie96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After my longest run ever of just over 8 miles on Wednesday, 8/25, I didn't run again until this past Sunday. A lapse of 11 days. It was HARD. I was hoping for 5 miles, but skipped my last run/walk interval bringing it in at just over 4.5 - I was just spent!  By the time we were done - 5 miles later - I felt SO good. It may not have been my best run ever, but it was definitely the best medicine for me today. I want to thank all of you who took the time to  me today. I needed it and yall are just awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great job getting it in.  Running is definitely so mind clearing!
> 
> 
> 
> dvccruiser76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay that's it! I have to learn how to do those quotes. That will be my goal before next week starts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let us know if you need a refresher course!  So cool that you and Kathy are close by!
> 
> Book in a new post!
Click to expand...


----------



## flipflopmom

Back for another whine!

*Beamer is doing great*.  I've been able to do some research, and everyone that has this particular hybrid breed talks about how very smart they are, and I am beginning to agree.  He's doing great with housetraining, listens well to "NO", and is beginning to get the "Come" and leg slap.  He did have a flea, I know I saw it.  Spent about an hour on the phone w/ the 2 local vet offices, trying to come up with the plan of action.  Don't want them in my house! Since he is so tiny, the frontline type stuff is too powerful.  Gave him a pill that was okay, and washed him in Dawn.  Haven't seen anymore.  The only problem is that the pill only kills existing, and doesn't protect against new ones, so we'll have to keep a close eye.  He could have a pill a day, so if I need to get another one, no biggie.  He and Pablo are doing great, I was so worried about Pablo being jealous and impatient, but yesterday he let Beamer gnaw on his leg and didn't react!  Good doggie!

*School stinks right now. * They decided a child that was in 1st wasn't ready, and sent him back to K, and gave him to me.  Tues. was his first day w/me, and he did NOT adjust. I was against the move to begin with.  Anyway, I had to pull him off mom screaming, he wouldn't work or answer, and alternated that with acting out.  On the playground, he was getting on higher equipment than we let our kids on saying "I should be in 1st grade, and 1st graders can do this".  Then, he cried before lunch "I don't want my friends to see me back in K".  My heart broke for him.  When the principal asked how the day went, I told her.  She CALLED HIS MOTHER to tell her he'd better get his act together.  HELLO??? HE is a 5 year old child that's just been demoted.  You get YOUR act together.    He had a better day yesterday, thankfully. Both the principal and asst. came in to observe him, and me, too.

*Having some bad mommy moments. * I got up yesterday at 4 w/ a stomachache, that I am sure was stress induced, after not sleeping well at all.  Told AK I was just too tired to drive her to gym, I was honestly afraid I would fall asleep behind the wheel.  She was fine w/ it.  So I am kinda questioning her committment, and would LOVE to pull her off team right now.  It's so crazy expensive and time consuming, but those are selfish reasons. I am not sure what to do.  If she's not 100% committed, I'll do it.  I do know that in the past, she's talked about gym being her identity, and what she would do if she lost that.  Lots of decisions to make.

*DH* needed help last night w/ paper for his class he is taking for work, so no time for anything!

*Sophie starts Preschool today*.    My baby is growing up.  She did great at Open House, and I was thrilled to know most of the parents of the kids in her class.  Looks like a GREAT group!

*With all the craziness, haven't run since Sun. * Yesterday it was raining, and I took the kids to the gym and we ran for 5 minutes, walked 2, ran 5.  They were worn out!  I told them I was an old lady in high heeled sandals, if I could do it, so could they.  Thinking about taking my old running shoes and incorporating this into my daily plan.  

*I have so much for class to do, and no time that I can focus on it.*  It's all due Monday, and we are heading to VT for a game all day Saturday.  

Life is spiraling out of control, and I have no grasp.  I got up at 4, just to catch up here and on laundry, and have a few minutes alone.  Crazy...  just crazy.

Taryn


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  

I had a long post ready and it got lost.  When I checked Taryn had just posted so I read it and had to comment.  


Taryn Follow along BREATH IN, 2, 3, 4 BREATH OUT 2, 3, 4 REPEAT

Have a nice day everyone.  Will be back later.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I am so excited because I slept through the night. I did have a few whacky dreams, but I awoke well-rested and ready to take on the day. Now that I think about it though, I don't think I had mentioned that I wasn't sleeping very well.

I also realized when I woke up this morning that I never thanked everyone for their comments about my exercise. Thank you to everyone who commented yesterday and this morning! Thanks to Rose's suggestion, I am going to take today "off" and just do 25-30 minutes on the Wii. I am on track to achieve my exercise goal for the month (Thanks Julie) and Rose, you are definitely right about taking a day off. I'll burn 100 calories and call it quits.

Taryn- You are an amazing mother and teacher! In my 2 years teaching I was at 2 different schools, but in the same city, and I saw a few interesting decisions like that made. Actually, when I was in 5th grade a new family moved into town. They lived nearby so we were on the same bus route as them. Their daughter started K and they moved her up to 1st. Their son started 6th and they moved him to 5th. I can only imagine what that must have looked like at home. 

Btw, you had me  with your comment about my studying. Today it's very, very basic algebra. Like n-2=4.

Cam-Hope today is a better day! 

I would love to comment more but both of me feet are asleep and I need to move from bed. 

Have a great day everyone!

CC


----------



## jenanderson

Connie96 said:


> By the time we were done - 5 miles later - I felt SO good. It may not have been my best run ever, but it was definitely the best medicine for me today. I want to thank all of you who took the time to  me today. I needed it and yall are just awesome!



Connie - I always find it hard to get back out and run after I do a long run.  Sometimes I think it is my body's way of telling me it needs a bit of a rest (sometimes I just think it is laziness )!  I am so glad that you were able to get out and do the 5 miles - I bet it made you feel so much better!  



Cupcaker said:


> Yup Im suffering from portion distortion.  That is an area I totally need help in.  If anyone knows of any good sites to learn about it, I would totally appreciate it.  I tried asking my nutritionist once and she wasnt really into showing me. She just showed me the portion for chicken.  Weird.



Try this site for portion control information:  Spark People Search.  When you get to the page, scroll down and check out any of the links.  I like the picture perfect slide show because I am a visual person.  Also...YOU CAN DO THIS!  I know you feel overwhelmed from school but stay strong and you will lose weight.



princessbride6205 said:


> *jenanderson* - Congratulations on your amazing inches loss. You go, girl!



Thanks!  I suffer serious "portion control" when it comes to myself.  I measured myself and then thought I would compare it to my old measurements thinking that I had not lost that much.  In fact DH was upstairs with me while I was doing it and I kept telling him that I didn't think I had really lost many inches - I about fell over comparing the two numbers!  



flipflopmom said:


> Back for another whine!
> Life is spiraling out of control, and I have no grasp.  I got up at 4, just to catch up here and on laundry, and have a few minutes alone.  Crazy...  just crazy.



 I am so glad that there is a light at the end of the tunnel for you Taryn.  I feel so bad every time I read about how incredibly busy you are and still don't know how you manage to keep it all together at times.  You are such a strong woman to keep it going through this - with 2 kids, a husband working nights, a full-time job, going back to school yourself, etc.  It is a lot!  I hope that you are giving yourself credit for making it through every day.  I know you must feel like you want to accomplish more at times but I think you are doing great!  And then there is the drama of teaching...what a mess!  It sounds like the child is going to need some time to transition and you are not getting support for a bad decision that was made by the administration.   

Sounds like there is a lot going on before Monday....does it help you to make a list or does that just make you feel more overwhelmed?  I know that I like to see it all and then have the satisfaction of crossing it all off.  I also like to know what I am really up against.   Just more hugs and I know you can do this!

*CC - *You were posting as I was starting...just wanted to say again that I am so impressed by your dedication to the exercise right now.  You are really doing so great.  I think it is a good plan to have a day where you take it a bit easy - it is good to mix it up a bit.  Keep up the great work!

My plan for the day is a busy one (don't know how much I will be online today).  I have to get the kids off to school, get in a quick run, pick up some groceries, get the laundry changed, I have a substitute teaching job , have to get DS to dance after school, there is Open House at the high school tonight for DD and I am sure I will try to shove more in the day!    Plans are on paper for eating so I should be good again today.  Have a happy and healthy day everyone!
Jen


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

I will post the QOTD and then come back for some replies.

Those of you who have done these challenges before may remember this QOTD as I always ask it some time during the first week.  It is from a little article in Sparkpeople that I've cut and pasted here.

*Who is standing in your way?*

Something we were withholding made us weak, until we found it was ourselves. - Robert Frost

Imagine someone regularly tying small weights around your ankles as you try to climb a mountain. Doesn't sound fair, does it? But that's exactly what you can do to yourself, a little bit at a time, if you don't watch out. When you think of who and what is standing in the way of your dreams, it's easy to forget your own responsibility. Even the best of us can be guilty of unknowingly hurting our own progress. *Procrastination, lateness, being disorganized, pessimism, not being honest with yourself, severe self-criticism, downplaying achievements, focusing only on weaknesses while ignoring strengths, keeping goals a secret, demanding perfection, giving up after a small setback--these are all ways you can make it tough to be (and do) your best*. Smart systems, the right attitude, and a promise to keep going no matter what will make a world of difference. 

*QOTD:  Who is standing in your way?*

Unfortunately my answer has stayed the same throughout this journey, it is still me standing in my way.  Me procrastinating, making excuses, not doing what I should when I need to do it most.  But things are getting much better.  And when I think about it I'm actually standing in my way less every week as I slowly make progress on my goals.  

I ask this question not to make you want to criticize yourself for what you are not doing, but rather, to reflect on the ways that you can help yourself because ultimately this whole journey to better health is our responsibility and we are the only ones who can make this dream happen for ourselves. 

I will be back later for some replies.

Have a great day all!


----------



## mikamah

Just a quick hello.  'm going to have to give up my criminal minds tonight and catch up here instead.  I had time for a quick run/walk this morning and did 2 miles and it felt great.  I was nervous since i hadn't run in almost 2 weeks, that it would kill me, but I think knowing it was going to be a short run, pumped me up to push harder.  

Hugs to those who need them today. 

And a big whoo hoo  for all of us for being here and making those healthy changes.  

Have a happy, healthy thursday.


----------



## jenanderson

lisah0711 said:


> Imagine someone regularly tying small weights around your ankles as you try to climb a mountain. Doesn't sound fair, does it? But that's exactly what you can do to yourself, a little bit at a time, if you don't watch out. When you think of who and what is standing in the way of your dreams, it's easy to forget your own responsibility. Even the best of us can be guilty of unknowingly hurting our own progress. *Procrastination, lateness, being disorganized, pessimism, not being honest with yourself, severe self-criticism, downplaying achievements, focusing only on weaknesses while ignoring strengths, keeping goals a secret, demanding perfection, giving up after a small setback--these are all ways you can make it tough to be (and do) your best*. Smart systems, the right attitude, and a promise to keep going no matter what will make a world of difference.
> 
> *QOTD:  Who is standing in your way?*



I would also say that it is me.  I know I have gotten so much better but it is totally me.  I was thinking about the list in bold - I do procrastinate, I am late with things I don't want to do, I am disorganized, etc, etc.  As I have lost weight and gotten healthier, I am working on addressing all of those things.  I know that a healthier me means that I look at the entire way I live and not just my weight.  To live a healthy life means that I need to focus on being happier with my whole life.  Thankfully as I lost the weight, I found motivation to work on other parts of my life.  There is still a lot of work to be done but I am making progress.  I am most happy with how my house is becoming more organized.  These past 2 years it has been a disgrace and always cluttered.  I didn't even want the kids to have friends over and if I knew people were coming, it was a struggle to figure out where to shove everything.  I was just unhappy with myself and life as I gained all that weight.  This summer, I decided that even though by then the whole house was disorganized that I had to tackle it.  I will admit that it is still not done but most the house is so nice again.  I feel great, the kids are happy and we feel so much more energized coming home.  I have to continue to look at how to make my whole life healthy, trying out new things that I want to do and stay on this path because I like this me and I like this life so much better.  Even when it is hard...it is still a better life.

Thanks for reminding me about how I have to keep working on "me"!
Jen


----------



## jennz

JenA - woo hoo for your subbing today!   Where do you buy the compression socks? Are they like tube socks?

Thanks for the well wishes for dd!  She's home again today, so my plans for walking the trails won't happen.  Sorry - don't mean to sound selfish!  Not sure if I would have made it anyway, my chest is hurting.

Rose I didn't think about tomato soup!  Yum.  That'll be for lunch today.

QOTD:  I am definitely my biggest obstacle (no pun intended  )  Sometimes I can't see the trees for the forest, I get so overwhelmed with how much I need to lose.


----------



## jenanderson

jennz said:


> JenA - woo hoo for your subbing today!   Where do you buy the compression socks? Are they like tube socks?



Totally Woo Hoo about the subbing!  I am so excited!  I hope that this means sub jobs will begin to pick up.  I have made business cards with my sub number on them and I plan on passing them out to all the other teachers I meet at this school as well to try to get more requested jobs.

I bought my compression socks at a running store but you can also buy them online.  I have the Saucony brand ones but I thinking about trying the CEP socks because they come in hot pink and you know how I feel about fashion and running!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Life is crazy, and I have finally made the time to sit down, read some posts and post myself! So...I'll start by intriducing myself...

My name is Gayle and I have been married for 27 years to my soul mate, Larry. We have three children, twins Alison & Jennifer (almost 26) and Dan (23). All three are married and Alison has blessed us with 2 grandchildren, Theo(4) and Lylia(5 mos). She and her husband and kids lived with us for the last 18 mos, but have moved out and Dan & his wife, Shannon,  now live here. She works in a bakery and is consistently bringing home "goodies" which doesn't help my weight loss efforts. 

My goal for this challenge is 15lbs in 15 weeks. I believe this is very doable, I just have to make wiser choices. I lost 20lbs last summer and through the course of the year have gained it all back. I am frustrated with myself for doing that, but I can't let it get to me. I will do it again!  I am horrible at exercising, but am slowly making the time. I work 12:30pm-9pm, sit at a computer the whole time, so I have mornings. There's no excuse.

QOTD: Who is standing in your way? *ME!!!*  I have always been my worst enemy and have sabotaged myself all my life. It would be easy for me to say it's my Mother's fault since she always told me I was fat and now I believe it, but that's a cop out. It's my own fault and my future to change. I have 2 years before I turn 50, and my goal is to be 160lbs when I do. Thanks to this group, I am on my way!!!  

Thanks for "listening". I look forward to getting to know you all better!


----------



## tggrrstarr

pinkle said:


> Hello everyone!  I've been lurking in the background for sometime now.  I am really struggling in this challenge.  We leave for Disney in 10 days and I need to get with the program because we all know it's not an ideal place for a diet.
> Today I've eaten double what I should have....it was serioiusly a hungry day.  I get those sometimes.  NOTHING SATISFYS!!! I have managed to keep my running up...thank goodness because my weight would have sky rocket after a day like today.  WHINE WHINE WHINE
> Now I've vented maybe I can 'pull my socks up'
> Thanks
> tracey



Congrats on your upcoming trip!  I know what you mean about those hungry days!  It always happens at work, and nothing fills me up.  It happens about once a week.  I haven't figured that one out yet!  I just keep some of the special k snack bars around just in case.



tigger813 said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> to all who need them! I'm putting all of you in my prayers!
> 
> DH and I are trying to catch up on Glee from last night. We've been interrupted twice by phone calls since we got home at 7 from soccer practice. DH and I walked the whole time. I did one extra lap so I got in 3.25 + the 3 from this morning. Had a lean pocket for supper and now DH and I are sharing a bag of microwave popcorn. And I'm having another big bottle of water!
> 
> Going to get in 2 miles on the elliptical in the morning. DD2 starts kindergarten in the morning so I won't have time to get another workout in. Then I have to go to work. Supposed to work tomorrow night too. I will have a client no matter what even if one cancels as I have another person who can come at a moment's notice. I hope to get in another 3 miles in the afternoon.
> 
> Time to finish filling out paperwork for DD1. And of course I get to fill out more tomorrow!
> 
> Have a good night!



I love Glee.  I think I have downloaded almost all of the music from itunes!

I am sooo behind, I didn't have much time on the computer yesterday and there are so many posts!  I am gonna try to read some more today on my ipod, but my district mgr will be there today so I'm not sure I will get away with it!  My laptop is acting funky, I can read on my touch, but its harder to post on that, and my reg computer is hooked up to my tv, so if my husband is watching tv, no pc for me!

Yesterday's QOTD - I got an 8 out of 16,  Bad!  but if I had taken this two weeks ago, I would have gotten 2 out of 16!  I am learning.

I did good yesterday, barely ate anything for breakfast or lunch, and had grilled steak salad for dinner.  Yum!  I put green beans, strawberries, tomoatoes and mandarin oranges in the salad with a little bit of fat free ranch.  All under 600 calories.  Did the strength training for back and biceps and did W2D2 walk fast/slow c25k.  will try the running in about two weeks, once I get my new shoes!

I'll be back later to answer today's QOTD.


----------



## pjlla

Good morning friends!  Sorry I haven't been around the last few days.  I was right out straight doing housework and painting over the long weekend.  And then I caught DS's cold... and I actually had to WORK the last two days!!   Anyhow, I don't have time right now to read what I've missed, but I will try to get back on tonight or tomorrow.

I felt really lousy yesterday and skipped my scheduled run... the thought of pounding the pavement for 5 miles with a splitting headache and sore throats was none too appealing.  Trying not to feel too guilty about it, but honestly, my workouts have been really lame lately.  Sadly, that will probably effect tomorrow's weigh-in... but I'll try not to lament.  I've been plenty busy with other things.... cleaning, painting, etc etc.  

Today is another busy one with cleaning, finish the painting (we ran out of paint on the second coat on Monday  ), Robotics meeting, soccer practice, swim practice, and 7th grade open house night.  My head is still hurting and my throat is sore, but I'm not too miserable.   DD is having some swim team friends over Saturday night to "hang out" so I need to make sure this place is cleaned up.   You would think that since I cleaned for 15 hours last Friday, things would be great, but they go down hill quickly around here!  

Well... laundry, dishes, and painting are waiting for me!  TTYL......P


----------



## keenercam

Jayne – What an awesome truck!!

Maria – How was DS12’s first day of school? How did he do riding the subway?

JenAnderson- congrats on getting back on track and journaling.  I hope you see the results you deserve for your effort and discipline.  

Congratulations on your AWESOME inches lost!!  You should be so outrageously proud of yourself.  


Taryn – I have to tell you about our wonderful “family dog”, Cali.  In October 2000 I finally talked my husband into buying a dog because we had been checking the shelters for 2 ½ months and only found pit bull mix dogs and other breeds that were not a good match.  I did a lot of research on breeds and then found a breeder of Westies.  However, when we saw how stained their faces and feet could get and worried about being able to take good enough care of the puppy, the breeder suggest a Cairn Terrier (very similar but not white), so we started holding the ones he had.  The little girl wrapped her paws around Howard’s hand and licked him and nestled into his chest.  We were in love.  The breeder said this breed is not a single person dog, but very generous in their love and loyal to a family as opposed to likely to attach to only one person, and that they are really good at “reading people”.  He was so right.  Cali is definitely a family dog, even 10 years later – she is Jenn’s “baby girl” or “princess puppy mutt”.  When Andrew was little she’d run after him and tug on his jeans to get him to interact with her, or if he was sitting still, she’d tug on his shoelaces.  With me, she acts like I’m the best thing in the world and greets me with so much affection when I get home.  Howard plays rough and tumble with her and she’ll act all ferocious as she plays tug of war with him.  Right from the beginning we all handled her and interacted with her and she has grown up so attached to all of us. I really hope that you find that Beamer has a relationship with each of you.  It is so enriching.

EEK!!! Sorry for the book. Can you tell how much I love my furbaby?


I'll be back later to catch up more.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Man I am portion challenged 6 out of 16  Well enough with the negative time to move forward. 

*Thursday QOTD* - I would say that for the most part I am in my own way. I'd like to think if I didn't have a little one that I'd work out more. Or if I didn't have to make dinner, do dishes and make lunches I'd join a gym again. 

My DH keeps telling me that I need to put myself first, but it's just so hard with a 14 month old. The other day we were going out and it was chilly in the morning, so I grabbed a sweatshirt for my DS. I totally didn't even think of grabbing one for myself. And yesterday I was bugged b/c it was raining and we don't have a raincoat or fall jacket for my DS yet, so we left without one and I never even grabbed mine.


----------



## maiziezoe

Rose&Mike said:


> Ann--did I hear tatoo?  Maybe we should all go to Holiday World and have our own little dismeet next year. Hope Logan is feeling better soon.





keenercam said:


> Okay, you can't just say something like that and not share details!!!    What is the tattoo?  Where is the tattoo?  Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> When I finished my first Disney marathon, I seriously considered getting a mickey head with a 26.2 in it.  But I'm a wimp. I just couldn't bring myself to do it.  LOL!





flipflopmom said:


> SO glad you made it back here!!!  Now I can ask you about BB here!    I had to laugh, we saw a man with a buzz cut over the weekend, and the 3 year old says "He looks just like Brenden"  and I knew exactly what she was talking about!
> 
> WOW!!  Sounds like mega stuff we need details on!  What kind of tattoo?



I am so bummed BB is almost over. For me it means that it is the end of summer. 

Rose ~ I think we should have a mini-meet at Holiday World. I think my little kids would love it.

Here is a picture of my tattoo as I was getting it and a picture of it when it was done...











It's on the top of my foot and hurt like crazy... much more than the other 3 I have... but I was soooooooooooooooo worth it.


----------



## my3princes

I'm in mt own way.  I don't take time or make myself a priority.  I'm aware and working on it, but it is still an issue.


The job hunt is not going well.  I'd hoped to be working full time by now.  I had no idea how bad the job market was until I entered it.  Stressful and not good for self esteem.  Today is my first day subbing for this year.  Full day so that's good.  I'm waitressing tonight too


DH finally got his street rod running.  He is very excited.  It's literally been years in the making


----------



## jenanderson

DisneyObsession said:


> My goal for this challenge is 15lbs in 15 weeks. I believe this is very doable, I just have to make wiser choices. I lost 20lbs last summer and through the course of the year have gained it all back. I am frustrated with myself for doing that, but I can't let it get to me. I will do it again!  I am horrible at exercising, but am slowly making the time. I work 12:30pm-9pm, sit at a computer the whole time, so I have mornings. There's no excuse.



Welcome!  I think you have set a great goal!  All of us are here because we need to work on making better choices or finding time to exercise or other things that have allowed us at one point to gain weight.  You will find a lot of support to lose the weight from everyone here!



tggrrstarr said:


> Yesterday's QOTD - I got an 8 out of 16,  Bad!  but if I had taken this two weeks ago, I would have gotten 2 out of 16!  I am learning.



Yeah for 8 out of 10!  



pjlla said:


> I felt really lousy yesterday and skipped my scheduled run... the thought of pounding the pavement for 5 miles with a splitting headache and sore throats was none too appealing.  Trying not to feel too guilty about it, but honestly, my workouts have been really lame lately.  Sadly, that will probably effect tomorrow's weigh-in... but I'll try not to lament.  I've been plenty busy with other things.... cleaning, painting, etc etc.



I hope you are feeling better soon!  It is definitely no fun to go running when you are not feeling well.  I know you will get back out there when you are ready to go and feeling your best!  



keenercam said:


> JenAnderson- congrats on getting back on track and journaling.  I hope you see the results you deserve for your effort and discipline.
> 
> Congratulations on your AWESOME inches lost!!  You should be so outrageously proud of yourself.



Thanks Cam!  I know that I have been working super hard this week and trying to do everything the way I started...with total dedication!  I am proud of myself and have to stop and remind myself all the time how far I have come.  Last night looking at the inches was a total eye opener again and I have to say I feel really good today after thinking about that last night.

Your furbaby sounds like a wonderful dog!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> My DH keeps telling me that I need to put myself first, but it's just so hard with a 14 month old. The other day we were going out and it was chilly in the morning, so I grabbed a sweatshirt for my DS. I totally didn't even think of grabbing one for myself. And yesterday I was bugged b/c it was raining and we don't have a raincoat or fall jacket for my DS yet, so we left without one and I never even grabbed mine.



I agree that we all need to work on putting ourselves first.  I think when I started getting so concerned with putting my kids first was when I really started to gain some of the excess weight.  I forgot about me and was all about them.  It is really hard for me to sometimes go out and do a 2 hour run because I know I am leaving the kids to be by themselves (yes, they are older and that is easier) but I know that by doing this, I am a much healthier mom and that is better for them in the end.



maiziezoe said:


> It's on the top of my foot and hurt like crazy... much more than the other 3 I have... but I was soooooooooooooooo worth it.



You are so brave!  I wanted to get one long ago but was too scared!  



my3princes said:


> The job hunt is not going well.  I'd hoped to be working full time by now.  I had no idea how bad the job market was until I entered it.  Stressful and not good for self esteem.  Today is my first day subbing for this year.  Full day so that's good.  I'm waitressing tonight too



Oh Deb, I am so sorry for you too.  Are you looking for teaching jobs?  The market in my area is horrible.  I am subbing for the first time today but it is only a 1/2 day job.  I am hoping to see more soon.  Good luck in finding a job!

Well, it is time to get a few last minute things done around here before I hit the shower and get ready to go.  I did run this morning but after 1.5 miles through the woods and doing hill work, I did not want to run anymore.  So, I came home and decided to bike to get the groceries.  It was a total of 8 miles of biking and I was able to get my errands done.  Worked out perfect!    I am now going to clean up the house just a bit and get going to the school I am working at today. 

Later - Jen


----------



## MelanieC

I just got back from Vegas last night, I left the day the challenge started so I'm starting today.  I just sent Shannon (Luvbaloo) a PM, so I'll do my WI today and go till next Friday.  

Man, there are a lot of pages already.  I was going to go back in and read them......but with the number I'll just start here and work forward so I don't overwhelm myself.  

Trying to get back into the groove after too much eating this weekend in Vegas.


----------



## MelanieC

*QOTD:  Who is standing in your way?*


Great question - I am totally standing in my way.  

1.  Excuses - I'm too tired, busy, etc. to exercise, eat, shop the way I need to!

2.  Procrastination - I'll do it tonight or tomorrow and that time never comes!


----------



## my3princes

jenanderson said:


> Welcome!  I think you have set a great goal!  All of us are here because we need to work on making better choices or finding time to exercise or other things that have allowed us at one point to gain weight.  You will find a lot of support to lose the weight from everyone here!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah for 8 out of 10!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are feeling better soon!  It is definitely no fun to go running when you are not feeling well.  I know you will get back out there when you are ready to go and feeling your best!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cam!  I know that I have been working super hard this week and trying to do everything the way I started...with total dedication!  I am proud of myself and have to stop and remind myself all the time how far I have come.  Last night looking at the inches was a total eye opener again and I have to say I feel really good today after thinking about that last night.
> 
> Your furbaby sounds like a wonderful dog!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that we all need to work on putting ourselves first.  I think when I started getting so concerned with putting my kids first was when I really started to gain some of the excess weight.  I forgot about me and was all about them.  It is really hard for me to sometimes go out and do a 2 hour run because I know I am leaving the kids to be by themselves (yes, they are older and that is easier) but I know that by doing this, I am a much healthier mom and that is better for them in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so brave!  I wanted to get one long ago but was too scared!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Deb, I am so sorry for you too.  Are you looking for teaching jobs?  The market in my area is horrible.  I am subbing for the first time today but it is only a 1/2 day job.  I am hoping to see more soon.  Good luck in finding a job!
> 
> Well, it is time to get a few last minute things done around here before I hit the shower and get ready to go.  I did run this morning but after 1.5 miles through the woods and doing hill work, I did not want to run anymore.  So, I came home and decided to bike to get the groceries.  It was a total of 8 miles of biking and I was able to get my errands done.  Worked out perfect!    I am now going to clean up the house just a bit and get going to the school I am working at today.
> 
> Later - Jen


My degree is in small business management.  I'm looking for administration, but any full time with decent pay and benefits is fine


----------



## keenercam

maiziezoe said:


> I am so bummed BB is almost over. For me it means that it is the end of summer.
> 
> Rose ~ I think we should have a mini-meet at Holiday World. I think my little kids would love it.
> 
> Here is a picture of my tattoo as I was getting it and a picture of it when it was done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on the top of my foot and hurt like crazy... much more than the other 3 I have... but I was soooooooooooooooo worth it.



Ann -- I love it!!! I am a huge music freak, so that is very appealing to me.  I'm sorry it hurt, but so glad you think it was worth the pain.  



my3princes said:


> I'm in mt own way.  I don't take time or make myself a priority.  I'm aware and working on it, but it is still an issue.
> 
> 
> The job hunt is not going well.  I'd hoped to be working full time by now.  I had no idea how bad the job market was until I entered it.  Stressful and not good for self esteem.  Today is my first day subbing for this year.  Full day so that's good.  I'm waitressing tonight too
> 
> 
> DH finally got his street rod running.  He is very excited.  It's literally been years in the making



Deb -- I'm sorry for the difficulties in finding a job. I'm glad you have an opportunity to sub.  What are you teaching?

I just realized I have a whole new motivation for sticking to this plan to lose weight -- We have decided we are definitely going on the Disney 10-night Mediterranean cruise next summer.    We booked it while we were on board in December but weren't sure we'd actually go through with it, but we decided as a family on Monday night that it's a "go!"  I would LOVE to be happy with the pictures we take during our "European Adventure" in less than 10 months.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Oh boy.  I gotta get the planning in place to stay on track.  This weekend may be interesting as we may be taking a last minute trip to DL if not this weekend maybe next.  My brother really wants to go but may decided he'd rather do Six Flags. Oh well either way I'll enjoy it but still feel guilty he is paying. 

First thing I need to do is get back off the soda.  I started drinking them last week in morning and then over the weekend had some overdosing.  I always feel it too when I have more than one can I feel crummy. 

Hey Cam.

MazieZoe,
Cool tattoo. I really love it.

Hello to everyone else.  I need to read and catch up a bit and do a better job of keeping up.


----------



## tigger813

Heading out of work in a few minutes. I need to run to Macy's to pay my bill and run to the dollar store and maybe TJs. One client this morning and one scheduled tonight though I will give the appointment to someone else if she doesn't show. She hasn't called back so I have a feeling she won't show but at least I have a back up.

Gotta head out...back later!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Wow, this thread is very busy!  

Small success for me, after signing up for our BL challenge, I felt motivated, and after dinner I really wanted to snack, but I thought of the commitment to myself and the BL and I held out and didn't have anything!

This is very much going to be alot of baby steps.

Thanks for all of the great thoughts and well wishes coming my way.  I really appreciate them.


----------



## Cupcaker

disneymom2one said:


> It's currently 80 degrees in my house - and it's 5:30 AM.



WOW thats bad.  Hope you get your AC fixed soon!



Worfiedoodles said:


> On the bright side, I did put away the summer decorations, and I almost have Autumn out.



Its those bright sides that get us through the day.  Have fun decorating 



keenercam said:


> I am frustrated and sad that my knee isn't working right.



So sorry about your knee.  Im glad it is not stopping you from continuing on.  



Connie96 said:


> Of course, I know that I need to make a very few small changes at a time so that I can really make the change permanent, but I just feel very overwhelmed.



 I go through the same thing.  I just take things one day at a time and strive to forget the "bad" stuff from the previous day.



Rose&Mike said:


> And I am very happy to say I  my new phone. I got a lg rumor touch. Within 15 minutes of playing with it I figured out how to put my music on there and I have my email set up. It's not the best for internet, but I'm probably on the internet too much anyhow!



Yay new phones are always fun!



jennz said:


> dd is sick.  I just got back from picking her up at school.  I guess she'd been trying to break out...er, I mean...call home...since 8:45 this morning.  She got sent to the bathroom, to the nurse twice, got fed warm water and salty crackers and finally after 4 hours of this she just told them I wanted her to call me.  She's up in bed already.  DH caught some upper respiratory thing from a dr he works with; dr. was sick at work sitting next to dh at a meeting, hacking all over him with a 103.5 temp!  Dh started getting bad 3 days ago (he's been calling it allergies...I told him the first step to recovery is acceptance), dd was yesterday, then I was up at 3 this morning sneezing away.



Too funny  I hope they get better soon and dont pass anything on to you 




liesel said:


> I decided to go back through the thread and read everything to try to get to know everyone and am finally caught up!  I realized that I still need to do my intro:
> 
> I'm Lisa (yes, you can use my name), I'm 35 and have been married for 13 years as of next Monday.  DH's birthday is also coming up on the 18th.  I have two kids, a son (8) and a daughter (4), whose birthdays are a day apart and also later this month (the 20th and 21st).  I am currently a SAHM.  In my previous (and hopefully will be again) life, I graduated culinary school and worked as a cook.  Yes, I am definitely a foodie.



Welcome!!!



jenanderson said:


> Finally, I bought the last of what I need for the Mud Run race on Saturday.  Tomorrow I am going to use neon fabric paint to write "MUD MAKES ME STRONGER" on the back of my shirt.  I am terrified for the race in many ways but excited to try something new.



Mud runs seem like so much fun.  Youre going to have to post how it goes.



flipflopmom said:


> Jeannette, so fun!  Might have to think about this for the future!



If you ever have any questions let me know 



jenanderson said:


> Try this site for portion control information:  Spark People Search.  When you get to the page, scroll down and check out any of the links.  I like the picture perfect slide show because I am a visual person.  Also...YOU CAN DO THIS!  I know you feel overwhelmed from school but stay strong and you will lose weight.



Thank you for the link.  I just have to keep saying to myself, just this last semester and this hectic life will finally be over for now....till my dissertation 

Im feeling a little bit better today.  Just trying to regain control of my life again.  Last night I felt so bad because a group of classmates and I went to happy hour.  I organized the thing.  However I forgot to tell one person till last minute and she got there as soon as we were all leaving.  I felt so bad leaving her there (she at least had someone with her), but I was driving a couple people back to campus who had to leave.  I hope she doesnt get mad at me.  I offered to go back, but she never texted me back.  After my crazy day, I went home happy thinking ok I have 2 new pairs of shoes I ordered online waiting for me.  They were too big! So today Im taking care of everything that went wrong yesterday and moving foward.  

Hope everyone has a good day today!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD:  Who is standing in your way?*



I'm still standing in my way. You'd think I would learn to be more polite to myself and step aside...

Thank You so much to everyone who posted encouragement or asked about ds12's day! 

He ended the day coming home half an hour later than I expected, minus his sweatshirt. I was so happy to see him I just gave him a big hug (after closing the door so no one would see, of course!  ) Turns out, most kids in the school are getting on the subway, so getting in a car was a challenge. He found his way fine, it's just none of us realized there would be so many kids. I'm actually glad, it's good he's surrounded by his peers.  He later found his phone in his dad's recliner (after vehemently protesting it could only be in his room or playroom), and complained I wasn't signing the forms to take back today fast enough. Apparently reading them was taking it a step too far...

But it's all ok. He got himself up and off this morning without forgetting anything, and I guess we're going to settle into this new stage in our lives. It's the first time we haven't taken him to school, and it feels weird. The real homework should start tonight, I've told dh he's up! 

I went back to work today and I'm almost the only one here. It took me all morning to get through my e-mail, and I have a few things I should be doing now -- I'll get to them, just needed a little break. 

I'm never going to manage replies to everyone, but just a few I need to get out:

*Connie and other makeover candidates* -- I am so with you! It's like I woke up and decided I need a new me! I haven't figured out how I'm going to do it yet, but I am in the contemplation stage for figuring how I can make some changes that will make me happier. I've been drifting for awhile, and I need to regain my focus. If anyone comes across a great resouce (I am such a book girl), please share! 

*Anyone starting WW or another plan and not seeing the results they expect* -- I am one of those people that sees a loss 2-4 weeks into it, not necessarily week 1. Do not feel bad if you don't see immediate results, give yourself a little time to get used to it. A million years ago when I had ds, a nurse said to me, "Oh, he's just new" in a very positive tone when I was frustrated about something or other. Well, you are "just new" or "just new again", and you should give yourself a big  and hang in there if you don't see what you had expected tomorrow. 

*BIG * -- to everyone jobseeking! This economy is tough, and unemployment is huge! We have an open position for a media director, and our PR director told me the resumes she's receiving are just crazy -- like if they've ever booted up a computer they're applying. It is rough out there, and you are commended because you keep trying! Keep a positive attitude, you never know when that might make the difference! 

Ok, I'd better get back to my tasks...

Maria


----------



## corinnak

Wow, my head is spinning.  Things move fast around here in September!  I'll say I'm "recovering" from the race to excuse my lack of running, but really since I didn't push the speed, I feel like I'm just being lazy.  I did make it to Group Cycle class yesterday for the first time in months.  It's good to be back to a regular routine, but I must say that it's not as much fun as an ACTUAL bike ride.  I also had TRX class this morning.  I can't believe how much fatigue the trainer packs into a relatively short period of time.  

I just finished reading "The Hunger Games" series.  Talk about page turners - I started Book One on Friday at the airport and finished the final book, Book 3 just this morning.

I have got to make sure I don't fall behind on QOTD's!!

So the QOTD is do you suffer from portion distortion? If you don't want to take the quiz, share with us whether you feel comfortable that you know what a serving size is for most of what you eat.

I took the quiz and got 13 out of 16 - not tooooo bad.  I don't remember all of them that I missed, but I do remember that I got the Peanut Butter portion wrong because even though I kind of knew what it was, I usually use half that amount, so that is what I think of as a portion.    Eh, there are worse problems to have.  I don't think most of my problems have come from not knowing portion sizes off the top of my head, it's from not CARING what portion sizes actually should be.  When I'm "on," I measure and track and look up info for foods I don't know.  When I'm "off"  I still know what the portion sizes are, but I try not to think about any of it too much.  Knowledge isn't really the cure for that.  The only cure for _that_ problem is an attitude adjustment.

*QOTD:  Who is standing in your way?*


Even though it's obvious from my response to the previous question that I may possibly stand in my own way from time to time , I'm going to go ahead and mention a few other people who, while they might not stand in my way exactly, have not made it any easier for someone who is struggling in the first place.  

1.  My DS.  I love him dearly, but man, he sure knows how to make it challenging to go anywhere or do anything.  I remember having a conversation with someone about why I was having a hard time getting any exercise when he was younger, and it boiled down to him not wanting to wear clothes or go anywhere pretty much ever and staging BIG production fits over it.  I only had the strength to fight those battles so many times, so I saved my strength for the times that we really HAD to do something.  Eventually he was old enough to watch scooby doo and play while I was on the treadmill, and Since he's old enough for school and a bit more maturity, things have gotten easier, but he'd still rather just stay home.

2.  My Dessert Loving, Exercise-loathing, naturally slim best friend.  Man, it's tough when you get together with someone every weekend and her favorite thing to do is make fabulous desserts.   She does work out religiously, but always gripes about it.  She also had to track her food for 3 days for a nutrition class once and you never heard so much complaining about how hard and horrible it was to do.  For 3 days.  Dude. Three days is nothing.  I've got to do it...forever, pretty much.  So she's not standing in my way, but what our friends do and how they think definitely influences what we do and think, right?

3.  My mom.  Of course.  Right?  Who teaches us how to eat in the first place?  My mom is always either on some particular diet, especially those where "You can't have any (Fill in the blank) but you can have as much as you want of (Fill in the blank)"  She has her own struggles for sure, and the last time it came up, I told her that most diets work in the short term, but if you want long term success, the best diet is one that you can stick with happily for the rest of your life. 

She also famously said to me when I was talking about running the WDW Half in 2009:  "But....you don't have a runner's body!!!"  Needless to say, I did not invite her along to cheer for me!!   


The fact is, sometimes circumstances make it very, very hard to be successful at losing weight.  Sometimes the people in your life make it harder, usually without intending to, though not always.  I can't even say that these things can always be overcome, but I do think that in order to lose weight, I had to (and still have to) figure out to navigate these more challenging relationships.


----------



## keenercam

So, as I mentioned earlier this week, I had a disastrous weekend, WW points-wise. I was in control completely at the wedding reception (even if I did have wedding cake and 2 mini candy bars), and I did well at brunch on Sunday, but DH grilled Sunday night late and I was hungry and ate too much. And I was up with DS17 until after 1 a.m. watching a movie and snacked. UGH! Monday wasn't much better. Did fine all day, saved points for DD22's birthday dinner at Macaroni Grill, but then overdid it with the bread there and birthday cake at home afterwards. And to make matters worse, I caved to my late night snacking weakness while DH and I watched a movie until the wee hours.  

I got back on track on Tuesday and Wednesday and even went to the gym last night and burned ~350 calories on the elliptical. I did that specifically to earn enough activity points so that I didn't end up in the negative for the week. My journal is pretty ugly, though. LOL! I used all of my daily points every day except one, used my entire weekly points allowance AND all my activity points. I figured things would NOT go well at my weigh in this morning. 

I am fortunate that I gained ONLY .6 pounds. It could have been so much worse.

My plan this week is to again journal every bite, earn at least 10 activity points (hard to fit in the time because of physical therapy), and stay completely within my daily points except if I need to use some of the weekly points whichever day Howard and I attend two festivals this weekend (an arts festival and a mushroom festival). 

I am also responsible for my group's food journal this week. Each week, one person from our WW meeting takes the "meeting's" 3-month journal home with them and tracks all their food for the week in that journal, as well as their own journal. Every person who has done this for my meeting has had a stellar week with a huge loss. I feel under so much pressure!! LOL! So, I'll track in that journal as well as my own and I think that will help me to use my points on real food and not junk food or late night eating. 

One last thing - I have to mention that I tried the 1 point WW red velvet cake mini-treat today and it was beyond delicious.  And certainly sweet enough that I didn't feel the urge to splurge on another after I finished that one.  Delicious!


----------



## cruisindisney

Bad start to the day.  I woke up feeling TERRIBLE!   I sent my DS off to school and went back to bed.  I slept until 11:30.  I ate lunch, but didn't overdo it.  Luckily I work from home and can get away with postponing my work and finished up what was pending, but now I'm getting hungry for a snack.  Thinking apple and PB or a Luna bar.

I'm hoping that my allergies are my problem.  I don't really want to be sick and unable to workout.  Today, I probably will not be able to workout.  It might set me back.  I still feel completely drained even after 3 extra hours of sleep and an allergy pill.  Bad omen!


----------



## jennz

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Wow, this thread is very busy!
> 
> Small success for me, after signing up for our BL challenge, I felt motivated, and after dinner I really wanted to snack, but I thought of the commitment to myself and the BL and I held out and didn't have anything!
> 
> This is very much going to be alot of baby steps.
> 
> Thanks for all of the great thoughts and well wishes coming my way.  I really appreciate them.



I love that!!  Wow!  I have made a commitment to myself too, I never looked at it that way.  



Cupcaker said:


> Too funny  I hope they get better soon and dont pass anything on to you



Thanks!  I'm glad you're having a better day.  Hopefully all the "badness" got left in yesterday.



corinnak said:


> I just finished reading "The Hunger Games" series.  Talk about page turners - I started Book One on Friday at the airport and finished the final book, Book 3 just this morning.



I just finished 3 over the weekend.  dd read 1 for school either last year or the year before.  I really liked it but it's a little disturbing!  I was glad Katniss ended up with Peeta though.  How bout you?


----------



## cherry-pops

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD:  Who is standing in your way?*
> 
> Unfortunately my answer has stayed the same throughout this journey, it is still me standing in my way.  Me procrastinating, making excuses, not doing what I should when I need to do it most.


 Yes, definitely this! I am standing in my own way, I put things off and think they can be done on a different day. I need to take control now and really make an effort. I think I can get there, it may just be a bit slow - baby steps!


----------



## brinalyn530

Sorry I missed you guys like, all week! Im not getting the notification emails again. Without the emails I know somethings missing but cant put my finger on what! Then it hit me that Im missing my BL thread! And now Im 15+ pages behind! You guys went crazy this weekend huh? 

I also missed weigh in and first WIN report in, dang it. I did weigh and measure, and I wasnt disappointed (not thrilled either though), but I just didnt get the numbers to Shannon and Connie in time. Sorry guys. 

A quick update on my weekend, then my responses (cause I have a lot!). Went to my first Jimmy Buffett concert with my mom and my aunt on Saturday   had an absolute blast and had absolutely way too much to drink! I rarely drink and when I do I generally do not get drunk so I dont know what was up with my body on Saturday but it just held on to that alcohol like it was nobodys business. I spent Sunday recovering even though I was supposed to run, finally went for a run on Monday for the first time since getting my new tattoos on Thursday (yeah, Im a rebel lol!) and immediately regretted taking so much time off. My first 5k is this Saturday and while I am confident that I will finish, I still feel woefully unprepared due to the excess drinking and lack of exercise over the holiday . Well, I will chalk it up to a learning experience and move on since its all I can do at this point. Plus side, all this running and so forth has made my hips shrink enough to necessitate going shopping for new underthings, and jeans ! Now, on to the comments I apologize in advance that I didnt respond to everyone, I was a little overwhelmed to be honest.

A couple people have mentioned p90x, does anyone have any feedback? My brother tried it last summer and said it would kill me, but I think Id like to try it out just to see. I dont want to drop $100+ on it without having any idea if I could handle it though  is there anywhere I can preview it online before I decide? I was also looking at the Insanity workout  anybody tried that one?

Rose and Taryn  Happy (belated) birthday!

Saturday QOTD: Which strategy helps you reach your weight loss goals? 
Id probably have to go with a little of all of the above  although Im not a big fan of the going slowly part!

Taryn  Im sorry the memorial was so tough for you. Thats a great yard sale total! Sorry about the Happy Birthdays  I completely understand your thoughts/emotions about that, trust me. Youve made such incredible strides this year, you are an inspiration to all of us and we are all proud of you!

Sunday QOTD: Share with us one thing that you are grateful for today? It can be big or small. Just think about how blessed you are and share with us.
On Sunday, my answer would have been that I was grateful that DSs dad was in town so I could recover from Saturday ! But really, I am grateful for so many things  my family, my policeman, my friends (IRL and all of you guys here), my health, my job, my house, I think yall get the point !

Rose  You look great! Thank you for sharing your race experiences with us, and that lady was not very nice!

Lovedvc and tiki23  It is quite an accomplishment to quit smoking! I did it about 5 years or so ago and I am still constantly amazed at the things I can do that I could never even think of doing while I was smoking. Not to mention we smell better now too !

QOTD Monday: If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?
More than likely riding a coaster  DS has developed quite the obsession over them since hes been to 2 amusement parks plus WDW since May!

Welcome back Kathy! Glad to hear you guys had a good trip!

CC  Sounds like you had a nice trip to Boston  Ive always wanted to go there.

So the QOTD (Tuesday) is do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss? 
For me the answer is yes, it is a very important part of my journey. But it is also cumbersome and frankly annoying at times to carry something with you and write it all down! I hope to get to a point where the physical food journal isnt necessary any longer but well see.

Cupcaker  Those parties sound great. I love having parties; I just dont like the cleaning up before and after!

Taryn  A new puppy how exciting! Congrats! And dont forget to breathe girl! I just have to say that I am so sad for that little boy in your class - I hope he adjusts soon and the other kids dont give him too hard a time.

Jen A Welcome back! And great job on those workouts  I think they actually sound kind of fun (but maybe Im turning into some sort of masochist?)! Hugs to you  I know things will fall into place for you soon! Wow  thats a lot of inches!

Julie  Hugs to you too. Its so hard when you have to do so much for everyone else  but dont forget to take care of you too! 

Corinna  You look great too! Seeing all you skinny Minnie racers is very motivating!

alisaheather  I started the C25K about 7 weeks or so ago and I really like it. It does help to be able to walk for at least 20 or 30 minutes straight before you start it, if you can do that youll have no trouble with it! But of course listen to your body and modify as needed!

Tracey  Yay for 5ks ! 

So the Wednesday QOTD is do you suffer from portion distortion? 
I am on my way to proper portions which didnt surprise me. The eating part of this journey is where I struggle so its pretty obvious that that part is distorted.

Connie  I feel ya! Ive been in a little mini funk myself as far as the house goes  needs to be cleaned, really cleaned, and organized but I have better things to do (like talk with my policeman friend !) and too little energy so Ive been slacking and its starting to get on my nerves. Vicious cycle! I think we need another one of those Lets do this! competitions  but this time it should be a get on top of our stuff competition  !

Ann  Yay for tattoos ! Yours is super cute!

Princess Vija  Welcome and glad to have you with us! That sounds so scary!

CC  Totally impressed with all of your activity! Keep up the good work!

Thursday QOTD: Who is standing in your way?
Me, myself, and I  always has been. Being here is definitely a great help though as is the prospect of seeing my policeman in the near future!

Wow, it took me literally all day to catch up and form this reply. I am now exhausted and have learned my lesson about staying away from the thread for too long!

Have a great, on plan afternoon everyone!

Bree


----------



## Rose&Mike

I have to go through and catch up on everyone's posts but here is a nice article from sparkpeople about measuring progress without the scale.
http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=487


----------



## jennz

brinalyn530 said:


> A couple people have mentioned p90x, does anyone have any feedback? My brother tried it last summer and said it would kill me, but I think Id like to try it out just to see. I dont want to drop $100+ on it without having any idea if I could handle it though  is there anywhere I can preview it online before I decide? I was also looking at the Insanity workout  anybody tried that one?
> 
> Bree



First I must say - I  Jimmy Buffett!!! 

DH does P90x and LOVES it.  He loves the feel of a hard workout.  He absolutely cannot do it all, but Tony Horton says do what you can, just keep pressing play every day.  Can you borrow your brothers for a week?  I have a friend who has done Insanity and he prefers P90x - more muscle work in P90x, more aerobics in Insanity.  Both are pretty long (over an hour) workouts.  I have done the Power 90, which is 30 minutes or so 6 times/week.  It's a good workout.  P90x does scare me, but I tend not to push myself because I'm afraid I'll get hurt (part of the reason I'm on this thread! lol).  There's a good thread on the Wish about P90x, do a search on it.  I should add dh couldn't raise his arms over his head the first 1 1/2 weeks.   

Rose, Ann and anyone else who might be up for a Holiday World meet - that would be fun!!  It's such a fun park and so amazingly clean!  I'm in!

Okay I charged up my poor neglected bodybugg (I tossed Bob aside about 5 weeks ago when I slipped back into my unhealthy ways).  I'm wearing Bob today, journaling what I eat.  I also am going to sign up on the monthly exercise goal thread, that really focuses me.  Finally - back to my p90 and walking.  Vija your "commitment to myself" comment has really struck a chord with me - thanks for posting that!

It's a good day even though we're sick...I got a code from SW for $25 off/flight and it wasn't woring...I used it today, it worked, and the flights were $125 LESS than they were a few days ago when I priced but didn't book!  I'm now grateful that code didn't work for a few days.  Everything happens for a reason, we just don't always know why at the time right?    So now I feel like our October trip is really on.  My cousins are coming over from Scotland and we're staying at SSR.  We had to shorten our trip because dd's first cheer competition is that Sunday - doesn't it figure?  We fly down Monday and home Sunday.  I still have to write our note to school, fingers crossed they don't turn us over to the prosecutor!


----------



## jennz

I've been meaning to post...I read an interesting fact the other day, the average person burns 30 calories sitting on the couch watching tv in 30 minutes.  Same person stretching for 30 minutes burns 95 calories, and 100 doing light household chores.  For what it's worth.


----------



## lisah0711

Good afternoon all!  

It's been interesting reading everyone's replies to the portion distortion QOTD.  We were all over the board, overestimating, underestimating and everything in between.  Thanks, jenanderson, for the link to the serving size info.  It's a good reminder that it doesn't hurt to refresh our memories, even when it seems like we've been doing this forever!  

The same goes for the replies about who is standing in your way.  The more we know about what is going on and think about why and what we can do about it, the better off we will be on our journeys to good health!  

Going to parent orientation last night and a busy day today has put me behind on replies.  I appreciate how you all are replying and keeping the conversation going!  

Honestly, at this stage of the challenge it is hard for any coach to reply to everyone.  The important thing is that we are all chiming in and things are moving forward.  *Don't worry if you get behind, just jump in where we are and you will be fine!*

Add me to the list of the folks who didn't sleep well last night.  I feel like zombie woman today.  I will go for a little walk before I pick up DS.  I should run but my body aches too much from working with my trainer.  She kicked my tail!    But I asked for it.  Let's just say, it was painfully obvious that cross training is really needed.  

*What should I be doing tomorrow for the end of the first week of the challenge?*  Please be sure that you PM your weight info to LuvBaloo tomorrow.  Also, PM those Healthy Habits points to jenanderson.  This is an inbetween week for WIN! so you don't have to worry about measurements.  

And our next coach, *cclovesdis,* will be starting tomorrow morning.  Thank you, CC, for being our coach next week!  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> I have to go through and catch up on everyone's posts but here is a nice article from sparkpeople about measuring progress without the scale.
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=487



Thanks for sharing this, Rose.  I saw it after I posted my QOTD or I might have used that for today.  It is a great reminder that there are lots of ways to measure success on our journeys.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Bree--sounds like you had a blast at the concert!



keenercam said:


> As for me, I am thrilled to report that before I left my office after 7 pm, I packed a lean cuisine panini and an apple.  I went to the gym right from work.  I did 40 minutes on the elliptical and burned 350 calories.  I ate the apple and panini after my workout so that I wouldn't arrive home voracioius.  My second WW weigh in is tomorrow.  It may not be pretty due to my lack of discipline over the weekend, but at least I've been back on track for 2 full days now and feel like I am in control again.


Great job yesterday!

Jude--I'm staying at BWV. The transportation will be a pain, but at least we're on points. How about you all? Hope the AFPT goes well!




JOANNEL said:


> HI all,
> 
> You guys are amazing, I love all the support.
> 
> I had a great week end, but was very bad in the eating and drinking! We went to Panama City Beach. My DS # 2 came home from San Antonio and some of his friends from FSU met him there. Needless to say we ate and drank too much.
> 
> So I  am restarting today. So far good food choices and one step class!!
> 
> He goes back to Germany saturday so we don't know when we will see him again. We were going to go for Christmas but now he tells me the girlfriend wants to go, so we shall see.


Sounds like a great weekend. Those darn girlfriends! I love it when we are "girlfriend free."



cruisindisney said:


> Had a good day today!  Did 35 minutes on the elipticle this morning and just finished up an hour of Zumba at the Y.  Ate well and now I just need to go to bed without a snack!
> 
> Finished W1D2 of C25K yesterday.  Will have to see what the weather brings tomorrow to see if it is day 3.  I now have my husband and my neighbor doing it with me, though my husband is jumping ahead even though they say not to.  I do enjoy working out with someone else.  It makes it more tolerable.


That's great that you have someone to run with!

Lindsey--I'll be looking for you new clippie on Friday.

Jen--hope the subbing went well! And if compression socks come in pink, I definitely need to get some!

Taryn--just wanted to say hi! Glad the puppy is doing well and I hope you are doing ok. That poor little boy. Hope he is doing better.

Connie--your run sounds like it was so fun! I love clouds. I keep telling Mike I want to take a class to learn more about clouds!



Cupcaker said:


> Yup Im suffering from portion distortion.  That is an area I totally need help in.  If anyone knows of any good sites to learn about it, I would totally appreciate it.  I tried asking my nutritionist once and she wasnt really into showing me. She just showed me the portion for chicken.  Weird.
> 
> Anyways.  These past two days have been hectic.  Because so many things keep coming up, I cant stick to my plan of exercise and food.  Ive been subsituting my exercise plans with the elliptical.  Ive managed to get my salad a day, unfortunately fried food also seems to sneak in there.  Im just so overwhelmed by school.  I will not let me gain weight again.







lisah0711 said:


> *Who is standing in your way?*
> 
> Something we were withholding made us weak, until we found it was ourselves. - Robert Frost
> 
> Imagine someone regularly tying small weights around your ankles as you try to climb a mountain. Doesn't sound fair, does it? But that's exactly what you can do to yourself, a little bit at a time, if you don't watch out. When you think of who and what is standing in the way of your dreams, it's easy to forget your own responsibility. Even the best of us can be guilty of unknowingly hurting our own progress. *Procrastination, lateness, being disorganized, pessimism, not being honest with yourself, severe self-criticism, downplaying achievements, focusing only on weaknesses while ignoring strengths, keeping goals a secret, demanding perfection, giving up after a small setback--these are all ways you can make it tough to be (and do) your best*. Smart systems, the right attitude, and a promise to keep going no matter what will make a world of difference.
> 
> *QOTD:  Who is standing in your way?*
> 
> Have a great day all!


severe self-criticism, downplaying achievements, focusing only on weaknesses while ignoring strengths
These are the three things I really need to work on. On the other hand, I am now able to list all the things I've accomplished in the past year, and feel proud, so I am making progress.



DisneyObsession said:


> Life is crazy, and I have finally made the time to sit down, read some posts and post myself! So...I'll start by intriducing myself...
> 
> My name is Gayle and I have been married for 27 years to my soul mate, Larry. We have three children, twins Alison & Jennifer (almost 26) and Dan (23). All three are married and Alison has blessed us with 2 grandchildren, Theo(4) and Lylia(5 mos). She and her husband and kids lived with us for the last 18 mos, but have moved out and Dan & his wife, Shannon,  now live here. She works in a bakery and is consistently bringing home "goodies" which doesn't help my weight loss efforts.
> 
> My goal for this challenge is 15lbs in 15 weeks. I believe this is very doable, I just have to make wiser choices. I lost 20lbs last summer and through the course of the year have gained it all back. I am frustrated with myself for doing that, but I can't let it get to me. I will do it again!  I am horrible at exercising, but am slowly making the time. I work 12:30pm-9pm, sit at a computer the whole time, so I have mornings. There's no excuse.
> 
> QOTD: Who is standing in your way? *ME!!!*  I have always been my worst enemy and have sabotaged myself all my life. It would be easy for me to say it's my Mother's fault since she always told me I was fat and now I believe it, but that's a cop out. It's my own fault and my future to change. I have 2 years before I turn 50, and my goal is to be 160lbs when I do. Thanks to this group, I am on my way!!!
> 
> Thanks for "listening". I look forward to getting to know you all better!


Welcome Gayle. I think 15 pounds in 15 weeks is very doable. I ran with a woman this weekend who was 51, and she was in amazing shape. It was very motivational to me to realize that just because I'm getting older, it doesn't mean I can't take care of myself and be as fit as possible.

Pamela--hope you are feeling better!

Cam--loved hearing abour your furbaby.




my3princes said:


> I'm in mt own way.  I don't take time or make myself a priority.  I'm aware and working on it, but it is still an issue.
> 
> 
> The job hunt is not going well.  I'd hoped to be working full time by now.  I had no idea how bad the job market was until I entered it.  Stressful and not good for self esteem.  Today is my first day subbing for this year.  Full day so that's good.  I'm waitressing tonight too




Ann--I could not see the tatoo! So what is it?

Vija--welcome. I'm so sorry you had to go through that awful health scare. And I agree--it's all about baby steps.



corinnak said:


> The fact is, sometimes circumstances make it very, very hard to be successful at losing weight.  Sometimes the people in your life make it harder, usually without intending to, though not always.  I can't even say that these things can always be overcome, but I do think that in order to lose weight, I had to (and still have to) figure out to navigate these more challenging relationships.


Corinna--I really identified with this. Thanks for sharing.



cruisindisney said:


> Bad start to the day.  I woke up feeling TERRIBLE!   I sent my DS off to school and went back to bed.  I slept until 11:30.  I ate lunch, but didn't overdo it.  Luckily I work from home and can get away with postponing my work and finished up what was pending, but now I'm getting hungry for a snack.  Thinking apple and PB or a Luna bar.
> 
> I'm hoping that my allergies are my problem.  I don't really want to be sick and unable to workout.  Today, I probably will not be able to workout.  It might set me back.  I still feel completely drained even after 3 extra hours of sleep and an allergy pill.  Bad omen!


Feel better. Ragweed has been terrible here.



jennz said:


> Rose, Ann and anyone else who might be up for a Holiday World meet - that would be fun!!  It's such a fun park and so amazingly clean!  I'm in!
> 
> 
> It's a good day even though we're sick...I got a code from SW for $25 off/flight and it wasn't woring...I used it today, it worked, and the flights were $125 LESS than they were a few days ago when I priced but didn't book!  I'm now grateful that code didn't work for a few days.  Everything happens for a reason, we just don't always know why at the time right?    So now I feel like our October trip is really on.  My cousins are coming over from Scotland and we're staying at SSR.  We had to shorten our trip because dd's first cheer competition is that Sunday - doesn't it figure?  We fly down Monday and home Sunday.  I still have to write our note to school, fingers crossed they don't turn us over to the prosecutor!


So glad you found cheaper tickets! 
So I assume we are talking next summer for HW. I think we should talk Tony and Katrina into coming.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Long day today. I got up and ran before work--very slowly. I only worked for 5.5 hours, but my brain was in a fog the whole time, so I'm not sure what I accomplished. If Mike makes it home in a reasonable time we are going to $beer night for the playoffs. It will probably be our last game for the year. 

I am down another pound today. I'm working on it. It's just hard to convince my brain that eating  a little more is ok, but part of the reason I'm feeling so sluggish today could be because I'm not eating enough.

I will probably not check in tomorrow until the evening. I'm going to strength class at 9 and then going into work for a couple of hours.

Have a good evening. Hope everyone sees good numbers in the morning.


----------



## Connie96

corinnak said:


> When I'm "on," I measure and track and look up info for foods I don't know.  When I'm "off"  I still know what the portion sizes are, but I try not to think about any of it too much.  Knowledge isn't really the cure for that.  The only cure for _that_ problem is an attitude adjustment.



OMG. This cracked me up. That is so ME! 



brinalyn530 said:


> Connie – I feel ya! I’ve been in a little mini funk myself as far as the house goes – needs to be cleaned, really cleaned, and organized but I have better things to do (like talk with my policeman friend !) and too little energy so I’ve been slacking and it’s starting to get on my nerves. Vicious cycle! I think we need another one of those “Let’s do this!” competitions – but this time it should be a “get on top of our stuff” competition  !



Well, that's not a bad idea. I have a few tasks that I have been putting off WAY too long. I need to clean out the "guest" room which is covered in all of DD's out-grown toys and clothes. I need to clean out DD's closet/dresser/toybox and add those things to the out-grown toys and clothes. I am just dreading all of it. These things will take several days to accomplish and I just don't want to do it!!! 

One time, I actually scheduled my entire evening down to 10 minute segments. For instance: 5:50 arrive home, 6:00 make dinner, 6:20 eat dinner, 6:40 change clothes, 6:50 start laundry, 7:00 DD bath, 7:30 run, 8:45 shower & get ready for bed, 9:20 clean kitchen. Okay that's more detail than you needed, but what I learned is that there is literally not enough time in a day to do all the things that NEED doing and there's certainly not enough time for anything "extra" - like cleaning out the back bedroom. And if  that is true, that means I have to do that stuff on the weekends and, well, I always find something better to do. (And, yes, taking a nap would definitely qualify!)

Anyway... I think I should ask *pjlla *to move in with me for a month and create plans to keep my butt on track!!  I also keep thinking that there HAS to be an app for my EVO to organize my life, but I haven't found one yet. HEY... maybe I should design one, get filthy rich and hire a housekeeper! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Connie--your run sounds like it was so fun! I love clouds. I keep telling Mike I want to take a class to learn more about clouds!



It WAS a lot of fun, which really surprised me since I didn't really want to do it in the first place. I never talk that much when I run, but I guess I just had a lot to say.  The sky was very weird. I kept stopping mid-sentence and pointing. We saw the weirdest little rainbow. There was this great big gray cloud with a small bright part sticking up at the top with maybe a 10-degree chunk of a rainbow "projected" across that part. I know that's a strange way to describe it, but it's the best I can do, considering it was, you know, strange.


----------



## brinalyn530

jennz said:


> First I must say - I  Jimmy Buffett!!!
> 
> DH does P90x and LOVES it.  He loves the feel of a hard workout.  He absolutely cannot do it all, but Tony Horton says do what you can, just keep pressing play every day.  Can you borrow your brothers for a week?  I have a friend who has done Insanity and he prefers P90x - more muscle work in P90x, more aerobics in Insanity.  Both are pretty long (over an hour) workouts.  I have done the Power 90, which is 30 minutes or so 6 times/week.  It's a good workout.  P90x does scare me, but I tend not to push myself because I'm afraid I'll get hurt (part of the reason I'm on this thread! lol).  There's a good thread on the Wish about P90x, do a search on it.  I should add dh couldn't raise his arms over his head the first 1 1/2 weeks.



I love JB too! We're already making plans for the concert next year - he's always here around Labor Day, the problem is getting tickets!

Thanks so much for that Jen! My brother and his friends somehow got a hold of a bootlegged copy which I don't really want to have anything to do with, to be honest! I'm really looking for something that is different enough to keep me from getting bored, but hard enough that I can do it for awhile before I feel like I've gotten all I can get out of it. What do you think of the Power 90 - is it a pretty varied workout (different workout each day kind of thing)? I gotta tell you, 30 Day Shred has me bored to tears - I've been through the levels maybe four or five times since I've had it (over a year now) and the thought of doing the exact same workout for ten days is just so tedious to me now. I'll do a search for that p90x thread, thanks again ! 

Bree


----------



## corinnak

jennz said:


> I just finished 3 over the weekend.  dd read 1 for school either last year or the year before.  I really liked it but it's a little disturbing!  I was glad Katniss ended up with Peeta though.  How bout you?



Agreed on the disturbing.  My 11 year old really is tempted to read them as it seems many of his friends and classmates (and now his mom) have and he feels out of the loop a bit.  He's a sensitive soul, though, and I am concerned that they might be too upsetting.  I was weeping a bit myself during book 1.  

I am also Team Peeta.  Gale is fine, but Peeta reminds me so much of my own DH.  Very sweet.  Very humane.  Very devoted.  Except for that one part - not his fault! 



keenercam said:


> I got back on track on Tuesday and Wednesday and even went to the gym last night and burned ~350 calories on the elliptical. I did that specifically to earn enough activity points so that I didn't end up in the negative for the week. My journal is pretty ugly, though. LOL! I used all of my daily points every day except one, used my entire weekly points allowance AND all my activity points. I figured things would NOT go well at my weigh in this morning.




OK - the fact that you journaled all of it and knew how many AP you needed to get to stay out of the red is just AMAZING to me.  When things go awry, it is soooo easy not to journal it and to just say "I'll start fresh tomorrow - or next week - or next month."  The small gain is really not bad at all in the grand scheme.  

Neat plan your WW group has to have a communal journal.  I hope it's a great journaling week for you!!!




> Corinna  You look great too! Seeing all you skinny Minnie racers is very motivating!


Bree - thank you - I am not feeling as slim as I once was, but it's still good to be within the healthy weight range.  

I also have to say (Having just been to a Disney race) that there are a lot of very inspiring racers out there who are well outside their healthy weight range.  And as many of you know I used to be in that group as well.  At the risk of seeming like a broken record, I'm going to post my "before" picture again because it is a new challenge and more than my little WISH clippie, I think this photo of me shows far more clearly where I've been and what I've done since January 2009:






It's the same shirt I was wearing this weekend, BTW.  Here's one more Disneyland photo...just for comparing and contrasting.  This one is with my good friend Jen - we had a great time running together!


----------



## keenercam

Corinna - You look FABULOUS!! Same amazing HUGE smile I remember but the rest of you is positively tiny! You should be so proud of yourself!! Oh, and I totally forgot that Jen B. was going to be out there.  What a fun time the two of you must have had!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Corinna, wow do you look good!  Very inspiring photo, thanks for posting!

I am reading everyone's posts, but I am so sorry that I can't really reply back to everyone, my right arm is supposed to be used minimally, so you can imagine my keyboarding takes a long time.  Oh well, baby steps.


----------



## tigger813

I finally did it! I registered for my first 5K!!!!! DD1 is going to do the 1 mile fun run!!!!! I'm really excited now and really need to stick with the training! I'll try and do several miles on the elliptical tomorrow during the day. I can do 3 miles but not at a super big pace! I do need to get some new sneakers! I think I'll use my Kohl's gift card to buy them! I'll go next week to get them!

I've had a good day eating wise. I made homemade open faced chicken parmesan sandwiches. I had a WW lunch and a small bag of chips totaling 410 calories. For b'fast I had a luna bar. I had a peppermint pattie this afternoon for a snack. I've been drinking my water. I had my one can of soda. Glad I've cut down on my caffeine again. I only did the 2 miles this morning but gave one massage and have one more to go tonight. I may try to do a small workout when I get home from work whether it be a WATP or Bob or maybe I'll do the 30 day shred with weights!

Tomorrow will be cleaning day. I will have the whole house to myself from 8:30-3!!!! I will get in a few workouts! I have to since we're going out to supper tomorrow night and it's a b'day dinner for me from our church friends. I'll probably watch some movies and listen to the podcasts from this week. I wasn't able to get an appt for my hair so I will have to try again next week! I would hold off on my weigh in but I will be eating and drinking too much tomorrow night. MY stomach has felt bloated for 2 days.  I haven't weighed myself all week so it will be interesting to see how things are in the morning. 

Time to get ready to go back to work. DD2 wants to play some Webkinz now.

QOTD: I hold myself back. DH has been very supportive and i love that he is starting to walk with me at the track. I also feel held back when my mom is here. She is a major stress eater and that gets to me. When they come next month it's only for about 2 weeks so I won't let it get to me and I will be working.

Here's hoping that everyone sees good numbers tomorrow!

Redwalker plans on signing up tomorrow! The new puppy and painting in her house has been keeping her busy! I talked to her earlier today and I said many of you were asking about her! We're meeting Monday for our weekly walk!!!!


----------



## lisah0711

jennz said:


> I've been meaning to post...I read an interesting fact the other day, the average person burns 30 calories sitting on the couch watching tv in 30 minutes.  Same person stretching for 30 minutes burns 95 calories, and 100 doing light household chores.  For what it's worth.



Interesting facts, jenn!    I think housework definitely counts as activity time!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Long day today. I got up and ran before work--very slowly. I only worked for 5.5 hours, but my brain was in a fog the whole time, so I'm not sure what I accomplished. If Mike makes it home in a reasonable time we are going to $beer night for the playoffs. It will probably be our last game for the year.
> 
> I am down another pound today. I'm working on it. It's just hard to convince my brain that eating  a little more is ok, but part of the reason I'm feeling so sluggish today could be because I'm not eating enough.
> 
> I will probably not check in tomorrow until the evening. I'm going to strength class at 9 and then going into work for a couple of hours.
> 
> Have a good evening. Hope everyone sees good numbers in the morning.



Enjoy your night out, Rose!  Can you add a lean little protein for yourself, i.e. yogurt, milk?   Maybe that would help you feel better.  It's harder to find a balance than people would think.  



Connie96 said:


> Well, that's not a bad idea. I have a few tasks that I have been putting off WAY too long. I need to clean out the "guest" room which is covered in all of DD's out-grown toys and clothes. I need to clean out DD's closet/dresser/toybox and add those things to the out-grown toys and clothes. I am just dreading all of it. These things will take several days to accomplish and I just don't want to do it!!!



Can you break some of these tasks down into smaller chunks?  I have an attic storeroom to clean out and I just periodically take down a bag of trash or a bag for charity and nip away at it a little at a time.  This is pretty much the only thing that works for me with my age-related ADHD running at an all time high now!  



brinalyn530 said:


> I gotta tell you, 30 Day Shred has me bored to tears - I've been through the levels maybe four or five times since I've had it (over a year now) and the thought of doing the exact same workout for ten days is just so tedious to me now. I'll do a search for that p90x thread, thanks again !



ITA, Bree!   Doing the same workout over and over is boring, not to mention that your body adapts and it can lose its effectiveness.  You definitely want to mix it up.

*Corinna,* I'm so glad that you shared your pictures.  I thought about asking you to post them again but chickened out.  You should be so proud of yourself and all your accomplishments!


----------



## Connie96

lisah0711 said:


> Can you break some of these tasks down into smaller chunks?  I have an attic storeroom to clean out and I just periodically take down a bag of trash or a bag for charity and nip away at it a little at a time.  This is pretty much the only thing that works for me with my age-related ADHD running at an all time high now!



My problem is that I want to sort all the clothes in to different sizes and seasons so I can give them to the people who can use them best. So, it's one of those things that is going to take making an even bigger mess in order to clean it up. I would just bag it up and give it to one person for them to sort thru, use what they can and pass on the rest, but then I might accidentally give away something that I wanted to keep. 

This reminds me of the QOTD... Who's standing in my way??? Well, lets imagine for a moment that I have many split personalities... It's the CRAZY OCD one that can't start until there is time to finish.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Alright, I am 10 pages behind and for some reason having trouble getting back on the exercise wagon as well as this thread wagon.  Don't know what's going on with me 

But to get back on the right track I'm going back to page 24 and getting caught up.  So stay tuned for the novel that's obviously coming


----------



## dvccruiser76

I'll be interested to see how my weigh in goes tomorrow. I ate really bad last weekend, but did well the rest of the week.

I had the BEST side of veggies today with my lunch. I ordered grilled chicken and the side dish was butternut squash. It was prepared better than I've ever had before. It was cooked in cubes instead of mashed and they put a little brown sugar in the bottom of the baking pan. I know it doesn't sound the best for you, but it was soooo good. I once got mashed butternut squash at Legal's and they made it with craisins and cinnamon in it and that was incredible too. 

Can you tell I'm still hungry?????
*
keenercam* - I loved reading your VR thread. Your dream wedding looked awesome. My DH and I have only been together fo 4 years, but hopefully we'll do a renewal some year too. I was originally thinking the Polynesian resort since we honeymooned in Hawaii, but now with the new Disney resort is Oahu, I may have to do it there. 

*corinnak* - Great pictures! You look great and your work has paid off


----------



## Octoberbride03

> Originally Posted by lisah0711  View Post
> QOTD Sunday: If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?



I'd be waiting for wishes or conking out at CSR depending on how much we did during the day. If I'm conked out then it was a great day



> Originally Posted by lisah0711  View Post
> So the QOTD is do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> * Yes, definitely
> * Maybe, it depends on the person
> * No, I don't think it's necessary



I'm always on the fence about this.  Maybe its because I don't really measure out dinner portions?  I measure out breakfast and lunch, but haven't really figured out how to do supper once its cooked

Taryn:   You got a puppy   I am loving having a dog.  I think down the road we'll do some puppy raising, but that is so sweet of your DH. Definite shoe in for dad of the year

Rose:  The phone would have driven me nuts too.  I have the most basic phone on the planet at this point, and the only way I'll toy with getting a fancier 1 is if we become a cell phone only house.  Which we've actually mentioned but not really talked about yet.  

Jen:  I feel the same way about my program.  I'm off track because of a bunch of little things and was stressing about my job.  Once I pulled my hip last month it set off a little wave and I can't seem to get the ride finished. My eating is not too bad, I'm a little off but Aunt Flo is visiting so that's not a big deal.  But I'm really finding it hard to get back on the exercise routine.  Maybe I should write down my plans for working out and check it off like I do with my chores on the laundry room board

Lisa:  I KNEW I forgot something.  I forgot the WIN portion.  Didn't get my measurements done and tallied.  I really should because even though i do them, I don't measure at a set interval.  Too late to join in for that?

As for the shoes, I've come to the conclusion that the shoes are fine. Its my work schedule that's overworking my hip.  There's no rhyme or reason to it anymore because its all "automated"   The computer does it all based on how much sales we're projected to do that week.   Well that may keep the payroll down but it does nothing for actually getting the work done in the store  I've gone from every other weekend off to 1 day every weekend, but next weekend I have all of it off,  Can't count on anything anymore.  1 of many reasons i hope to be looking for a new job shortly. 

Cam:  I will definitely post a pic of Onslow with his new cut.  Need to upload them into the computer.  He really is a character,  and just a loveable little guy.   

Cupcaker:  Your parties sound like so much fun.  I wish i had people down here to party with. I'd get advice from you

Welcome Holly 

We have a lot of fun in here and You'll find it a great help. 

Julie:  Goodness your day seems like my year.  It seems like its always something.  I just want 1 month of nothing!  It all adds up and makes me want to just run for hills.  Just gotta believe it'll turn around soon.   

OK,  I'm stopping here for now,  Because I have to get ready for work tomorrow.  Will be back tomorrow and if it takes me all weekend to get caught up then so be it.  

My new rule is no more community board until I've checked in here first.  

Goodnight everybody


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> *School stinks right now. * They decided a child that was in 1st wasn't ready, and sent him back to K, and gave him to me.  Tues. was his first day w/me, and he did NOT adjust. I was against the move to begin with.  Anyway, I had to pull him off mom screaming, he wouldn't work or answer, and alternated that with acting out.  On the playground, he was getting on higher equipment than we let our kids on saying "I should be in 1st grade, and 1st graders can do this".  Then, he cried before lunch "I don't want my friends to see me back in K".  My heart broke for him.  When the principal asked how the day went, I told her.  She CALLED HIS MOTHER to tell her he'd better get his act together.  HELLO??? HE is a 5 year old child that's just been demoted.  You get YOUR act together.    He had a better day yesterday, thankfully. Both the principal and asst. came in to observe him, and me, too.



Taryn, sounds horrible what the poor kid is going through but Im sure with time and having a great teacher like you he will eventually get transitioned.   for you getting everything done and feeling good about things.  Im fighting the same demons.  If I can just have a day where I can get things done but the rest of the world freezes it would be good.  I have the constant feeling of falling behind and just not enough time to get it all done.  I hope things get easier for you.



jenanderson said:


> My plan for the day is a busy one (don't know how much I will be online today).  I have to get the kids off to school, get in a quick run, pick up some groceries, get the laundry changed, I have a substitute teaching job , have to get DS to dance after school, there is Open House at the high school tonight for DD and I am sure I will try to shove more in the day!    Plans are on paper for eating so I should be good again today.  Have a happy and healthy day everyone!
> Jen



Boy do you have a busy day planned.  I hope subbing went well for you.  Glad you were able to get back into the classroom.  I bet once the other teachers meet you they will be requesting you often.  You are such an up beat person how can they not.



mikamah said:


> Just a quick hello.  'm going to have to give up my criminal minds tonight and catch up here instead.  I had time for a quick run/walk this morning and did 2 miles and it felt great.  I was nervous since i hadn't run in almost 2 weeks, that it would kill me, but I think knowing it was going to be a short run, pumped me up to push harder.



Good job on getting the run in.  Short but sweet.  Isnt it funny now that 2 or 3 miles seem short to us now



jennz said:


> QOTD:  I am definitely my biggest obstacle (no pun intended  )  Sometimes I can't see the trees for the forest, I get so overwhelmed with how much I need to lose.



I dont know how much you have to loose but I totally agree with you.  My goal starting out was 60lbs.  Prior to kids I always went up and down but usually the most I had to loose was 15 or 20.  I am not just about at 30 and I feel so accomplished but still have so much more to go.



DisneyObsession said:


> My goal for this challenge is 15lbs in 15 weeks. I believe this is very doable, I just have to make wiser choices. I lost 20lbs last summer and through the course of the year have gained it all back. I am frustrated with myself for doing that, but I can't let it get to me. I will do it again!  I am horrible at exercising, but am slowly making the time. I work 12:30pm-9pm, sit at a computer the whole time, so I have mornings. There's no excuse.



Hi Gayle and welcome.  15lbs is very doable.  Good luck on your journey and you have come to the right place for motivation.  I look forward to get to know more about you too.



keenercam said:


> I just realized I have a whole new motivation for sticking to this plan to lose weight -- We have decided we are definitely going on the Disney 10-night Mediterranean cruise next summer.


  Wow that is some motivation.  I will be here to cheer you on.  The cruise sounds amazing.



corinnak said:


> She also famously said to me when I was talking about running the WDW Half in 2009:  "But....you don't have a runner's body!!!"  Needless to say, I did not invite her along to cheer for me!!



Just a funny story to share about my mom.  She has always been my biggest supporter in anything Ive chosen to do.  Whether I was good at it or bad she would only give me praise.  In 8th grade I decided I wanted to try out for the pop chorus at school.  She listened to my songs and allowed me to get up in front of all of my friends and try out.  I was horrible.....I mean I cant carry a tune what so ever....realized it a little late.  My classmates who I wont call friends made so much fun of me.  I was mortified.  Luckily my good friends stuck up for me and told them to shut up.  
So years later (a few months ago) I tell my mom I want to run a half marathon and ask if she wants to go to cheer me on.  A girls trip to disney!  Her response was....you will never be able to run that far.

Now why the heck would you tell me I was a great singer...something I clearly was not and then when I want to do something that is obtainable she tells me I cant do it.   

So I held back my anger and basically said I will show you....and thats what I am doing.  Taking her with me to be there to cheer and to see for her own eyes that I can do it.!!!!

Sorry my story got lengthy but your moms comment reminded me of my mom.



QOTD- I feel like life sometimes gets in the way.  I guess ultimately it falls on me to not let it to.  Its just sometimes things get so busy and crazy that emotionally I cant worry about 1 more thing.  Luckily these days are getting fewer and farther in between.  So I feel like I am starting to conquer my issues.  

HH part 2- Just realized I never answered this.  I buy a huge container of spring water to keep in the fridge.  This helps me keep the water intake good at home.  At work we have a water cooler.  I also use my disney refillable mug to inspire me to keep on drinking.

I did good eating most of the day.  I peeked at the scale and I only have .2 to loose to hit the 30lbs.  I ate mcdonalds tonight the kids were bugging for happy meals and they had done so well in school this week so I gave in.  Instead of coming back home and making myself something I decided just to get a hamburger and a sm fry.  I hope it doesnt mess with my scale number tomorrow.  I really want the new clippie so bad.  It will mark hitting the half way there mark of my overall weight loss goal.  

Dh went out with his friend tonight to watch opening night of football.  I got the kids to bed and have spent the rest of the night catching up on the thread.  At least I did it without interruptions.  Good luck to everyone weighing in tomorrow.

Nighty Night!


----------



## Connie96

Octoberbride03 said:


> Lisa:  I KNEW I forgot something.  I forgot the WIN portion.  Didn't get my measurements done and tallied.  I really should because even though i do them, I don't measure at a set interval.  Too late to join in for that?



I will be posting about our initial WIN! tallies tomorrow at noon. If you can get it to me before then, your numbers will be included. Even if you can't get them in before that, it is still NOT TOO LATE to join us! I will keep adding people no matter when I receive their numbers. It will affect how much time you have or don't have between this and the Sept 24 WIN! report, but you are all still very welcome to join in at any time.


----------



## jenanderson

This is going to be a random and quick post because I am exhausted but have things I need to get down.

Subbing went great and I am so excited to report...I have a FULL DAY sub job for tomorrow at a different school.  This means I will not be online chatting with all of you all day!   

I am feeling really positive about tomorrow.  I have been working so hard with my exercising, following the healthy habits, journaling and not doing any stress eating - this is a huge success for me.  I am hoping to give myself back my 45 pound clippie that I had to take away...it will be close.

Thanks to Lisa for getting us started with this new challenge and being our coach this week!    It is amazing how much work you do for all of us to organize something that changes lives in such a positive way.  

Okay - I am exhausted from a busy day and rambling so I will just finish with a quick reminder...

*Healthy Habits Week One Reminders - *

Part 1 was to drink water and to exercise.  Don't forget to send me a PM with your points for each of them.  For anyone who is new...there is no such thing as too few points to report your efforts!!!  If you tried it, send it to me and get credit for your hard work.  

Part 2 was to post about what you do (or what you plan to do) to be sure you get your 6-8 glasses of water each day.  All you have to do to get credit for this part is simply post and write about what you did to drink your water.  

You can do just part 1 or just part 2 or do both parts...just do it!    Finally, you are welcome to join in the Healthy Habits challenge every week or just do the weeks you want.  It is all for fun but might help you establish some great habits that help in your weight loss journey.

Night everyone!
Jen


----------



## goldcupmom

About to crash, but I tallied my walking and with 6.22 miles today, I crossed the 700 mile mark -  702.27!! Which leaves me 47.73 to reach my goal for the year of 750 miles.  

Now if only I could get my eating under control and count my points, I would lose weight.  Food is the problem....stress is the fuel for the problem.......I MUST SUCCEED!!!!


----------



## mikamah

jennz said:


> Okay I charged up my poor neglected bodybugg (I tossed Bob aside about 5 weeks ago when I slipped back into my unhealthy ways).  I'm wearing Bob today, journaling what I eat.  I also am going to sign up on the monthly exercise goal thread, that really focuses me.  Finally - back to my p90 and walking.  Vija your "commitment to myself" comment has really struck a chord with me - thanks for posting that!
> 
> It's a good day even though we're sick...I got a code from SW for $25 off/flight and it wasn't woring...I used it today, it worked, and the flights were $125 LESS than they were a few days ago when I priced but didn't book!  I'm now grateful that code didn't work for a few days.  Everything happens for a reason, we just don't always know why at the time right?    So now I feel like our October trip is really on.  My cousins are coming over from Scotland and we're staying at SSR.  We had to shorten our trip because dd's first cheer competition is that Sunday - doesn't it figure?  We fly down Monday and home Sunday.  I still have to write our note to school, fingers crossed they don't turn us over to the prosecutor!


Awesome, Jen, getting putting BOB back to work for you and journalling again.  You are on girl, and are going to rock this challenge.  Congrats on your airfare and your trip next month!!!  So exciting!!


lisah0711 said:


> Add me to the list of the folks who didn't sleep well last night.  I feel like zombie woman today.  I will go for a little walk before I pick up DS.  I should run but my body aches too much from working with my trainer.  She kicked my tail!    But I asked for it.  Let's just say, it was painfully obvious that cross training is really needed.


Hope you're feeling better, Lisa.  Those aches and pains from a hard workout do make you feel good though, don't they.  Once you can move again.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I am down another pound today. I'm working on it. It's just hard to convince my brain that eating  a little more is ok, but part of the reason I'm feeling so sluggish today could be because I'm not eating enough.


 I would think that your body would really settle itself out, and the weight would stop coming off when it's where you should be.  If you go with the "eat when you're hungry" rule of thumb, and you do that, I can't imagine it will keep coming off.  Maybe a few extra 1$ beers would help.  Congrats on registering for the princess.  



Connie96 said:


> Well, that's not a bad idea. I have a few tasks that I have been putting off WAY too long. I need to clean out the "guest" room which is covered in all of DD's out-grown toys and clothes. I need to clean out DD's closet/dresser/toybox and add those things to the out-grown toys and clothes. I am just dreading all of it. These things will take several days to accomplish and I just don't want to do it!!!


I need to do the same thing.  All the clean school clothes are in a laundry basket until I go through all his drawers and closet and clean out.  It does take some time though.  I hope to get motivated this weekend and get it all done.  Maybe we can have a biggest loser weekend cleaning frenzy.  



corinnak said:


> I also have to say (Having just been to a Disney race) that there are a lot of very inspiring racers out there who are well outside their healthy weight range.  And as many of you know I used to be in that group as well.  At the risk of seeming like a broken record, I'm going to post my "before" picture again because it is a new challenge and more than my little WISH clippie, I think this photo of me shows far more clearly where I've been and what I've done since January 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same shirt I was wearing this weekend, BTW.  Here's one more Disneyland photo...just for comparing and contrasting.  This one is with my good friend Jen - we had a great time running together!


Corinna- I am always so motivated and inspired by you and love seeint that picture- you look so happy and proud. 



tigger813 said:


> I finally did it! I registered for my first 5K!!!!! DD1 is going to do the 1 mile fun run!!!!


Whoo hoo!!  Go Tracey!!!


MelanieC said:


> I just got back from Vegas last night, I left the day the challenge started so I'm starting today.  I just sent Shannon (Luvbaloo) a PM, so I'll do my WI today and go till next Friday.


Welcome back!!  Weren't you in Vegas at the beginning of the last challenge too? 



keenercam said:


> I just realized I have a whole new motivation for sticking to this plan to lose weight -- We have decided we are definitely going on the Disney 10-night Mediterranean cruise next summer.    We booked it while we were on board in December but weren't sure we'd actually go through with it, but we decided as a family on Monday night that it's a "go!"  I would LOVE to be happy with the pictures we take during our "European Adventure" in less than 10 months.


Whoo hoo!!  Congrats on your cruise plans.  It sounds heavenly.  I'm glad you're doing better today and back on track. 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD:  Who is standing in your way?*


I'm definintely my own worst enemy, though I do find that I have a little more self control on the whole lately than I have in the past.  



jenanderson said:


> I feel great, the kids are happy and we feel so much more energized coming home.  I have to continue to look at how to make my whole life healthy, trying out new things that I want to do and stay on this path because I like this me and I like this life so much better.  Even when it is hard...it is still a better life.
> Jen


I love this, Jen.  It is so much better when we are on a healthier track, and though we stray off many times, as long as we keep coming back we will be ok.  



jennz said:


> Thanks for the well wishes for dd!  She's home again today, so my plans for walking the trails won't happen.  Sorry - don't mean to sound selfish!  Not sure if I would have made it anyway, my chest is hurting.


Hope dd is feeling better, and i hope your chest pain is muscular, not anything more serious.  Take care of yourself.


DisneyObsession said:


> My goal for this challenge is 15lbs in 15 weeks. I believe this is very doable, I just have to make wiser choices. I lost 20lbs last summer and through the course of the year have gained it all back. I am frustrated with myself for doing that, but I can't let it get to me. I will do it again!  I am horrible at exercising, but am slowly making the time. I work 12:30pm-9pm, sit at a computer the whole time, so I have mornings. There's no excuse.


15 pounds in 15 weeks is doable, and that's my goal too.  We just need to stay focused and even though we'll have those difficult days, don't ever give up.



pjlla said:


> Good morning friends!  Sorry I haven't been around the last few days.  I was right out straight doing housework and painting over the long weekend.  And then I caught DS's cold... and I actually had to WORK the last two days!!   Anyhow, I don't have time right now to read what I've missed, but I will try to get back on tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I felt really lousy yesterday and skipped my scheduled run... the thought of pounding the pavement for 5 miles with a splitting headache and sore throats was none too appealing.  Trying not to feel too guilty about it, but honestly, my workouts have been really lame lately.  Sadly, that will probably effect tomorrow's weigh-in... but I'll try not to lament.  I've been plenty busy with other things.... cleaning, painting, etc etc.
> P


Sounds like another crazy busy life.  Hope you're feeling better today pamela.  



keenercam said:


> I have to tell you about our wonderful family dog, Cali.  In October 2000 I finally talked my husband into buying a dog because we had been checking the shelters for 2 ½ months and only found pit bull mix dogs and other breeds that were not a good match.  I did a lot of research on breeds and then found a breeder of Westies.  However, when we saw how stained their faces and feet could get and worried about being able to take good enough care of the puppy, the breeder suggest a Cairn Terrier (very similar but not white), so we started holding the ones he had.  The little girl wrapped her paws around Howards hand and licked him and nestled into his chest.  We were in love.  The breeder said this breed is not a single person dog, but very generous in their love and loyal to a family as opposed to likely to attach to only one person, and that they are really good at reading people.  He was so right.  Cali is definitely a family dog, even 10 years later  she is Jenns baby girl or princess puppy mutt.  When Andrew was little shed run after him and tug on his jeans to get him to interact with her, or if he was sitting still, shed tug on his shoelaces.  With me, she acts like Im the best thing in the world and greets me with so much affection when I get home.  Howard plays rough and tumble with her and shell act all ferocious as she plays tug of war with him.  Right from the beginning we all handled her and interacted with her and she has grown up so attached to all of us. I really hope that you find that Beamer has a relationship with each of you.  It is so enriching.


Now it's stories like this one that make me want to get a dog. This and when I see michael with my brothers dog, and how cute they are together playing.  



my3princes said:


> The job hunt is not going well.  I'd hoped to be working full time by now.  I had no idea how bad the job market was until I entered it.  Stressful and not good for self esteem.  Today is my first day subbing for this year.  Full day so that's good.  I'm waitressing tonight too


So sorry its been tough for you.  It is so hard. 



jbm02 said:


> I am scheduled to take my Army physical fitness test (APFT) on Saturday.  It consists of a 2 mile run, 2 minutes times sit ups and 2 minutes timed push ups and...the dreaded weigh in.  I'm not worried about the run, pushups or sit ups but the weigh in is more of an issue for me.  I've NEVER been able to just "make weight" and always end up having my measurements taken to make sure that my BMI is within Army limits.  Just once, I want to make weight!!!   I am about 2 pounds away right now and am almost afraid to hope I can make it by Saturday...


Good luck saturday.  That doesn't sound like fun.  How often do you have the fitness test?  Thank you for your service to our country.



dvccruiser76 said:


> *mikamah *- We are neighbors  We live over on Ash street. My DH and I walk in your neighborhood a lot. We head downtown, left on Essex, right on Cherry, right on Maple, left on Central, right on Franklin, straight across Chase street all the way down to Bay View ave, follow that to High, take a left then a right at Purchase and another right onto Ash to get home. It's usually me, my DH and our DS in his stroller. What a small world!


It is a small world.  I usually go down ash street during my run/walks.  I come out to high st, down gould/by the florist to ash and purchase is one mile, and depending on how long, I'll go to the police station, right on sylan and back to ash for a 3 mile loop, or I go up to mckinnons and cross over pine and come by the Y.  I like to stay off the busier streets if I can, though since I've been running since feb I've come a long way in not feeling embarrassed to be seen.  Maybe we could meet for a walk some time.  My son loves to scooter to the skate park. 


flipflopmom said:


> Back for another whine!
> 
> B]With all the craziness, haven't run since Sun. [/B] Yesterday it was raining, and I took the kids to the gym and we ran for 5 minutes, walked 2, ran 5.  They were worn out!  I told them I was an old lady in high heeled sandals, if I could do it, so could they.  Thinking about taking my old running shoes and incorporating this into my daily plan.
> 
> *I have so much for class to do, and no time that I can focus on it.*  It's all due Monday, and we are heading to VT for a game all day Saturday.
> 
> Life is spiraling out of control, and I have no grasp.  I got up at 4, just to catch up here and on laundry, and have a few minutes alone.  Crazy...  just crazy.
> 
> Taryn


 You have so much on your plate. So hard, I'm sure to try and take it one day at a time, and let some of the little things slide.  I hope thing calm down soon for you.  I'm glad Beamer is doing well.  Sounds like a wonderful addition to your family.  
I laughed when you said you were jealous of my 2 hours alone, and just so you're not too jealous, it's only 2 morning/week.  My sisters kids just started pre school and kindergarten, on in the am , on in the afternoon, so three days a week, she has 15 minutes to herself between dropoff and pickup.  She doesn't know what she is going to do with herself.  It's tough when they are little, and with you being a teacher, and having the same schedule as them, you get no break.  That poor boy in your class.  It must be heartbreaking for you to see. Hang in there. 


cclovesdis said:


> I did it! I successfully completed Week 1 Day 1 of the C25K!!!


Whoo hoo!!  way to go!!!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I would like to join as a loser!  I don't know how well I can do, but at least I don't want to gain!
> 
> Some of you may have read my post about being lucky to be alive, but I truly am.  I almost died last week from blood clots in my lungs and arm.
> 
> It has given me another lease on life and I am soooo lucky right now.  It also makes me realize how much I need to get going on my overall health and finally loose the weight.
> 
> I am limited with the exercise I can do right now.  I can't use my right arm, and I am only walking a couple of blocks now.  Considering I was getting ready to test for black belt, this decrease in exercise has been hard, but I can only do what my body/ lungs feel like doing.
> 
> Wishing all of the losers lots of luck and lots of health!


  I'm glad you are doing better.  What an awful scare for you to go through.  Take it slow, Vija, and just do what you can do.  It's great to see you back. 



jenanderson said:


> [Who are you?  You are an active and healthy person!    Doesn't it feel great?


Thanks Jen.  It does feel great.  Amazing. 

This was day 4 on track, wrote every bite down, and even though I only had 4 days I used all 35 flex points up.  At work several people asked when we were going back to disney, since that's my thing, and I started to share that I am training for the princess and planning to go in february, and it felt great to get that out there, and I really think I am going to be able to do it.  

Lindsay- did you say you're registering for the princess soon!!!!!???!!!!  How exciting.  Have you decided where you will stay yet?  My sil will be out next weekend, and I'm hoping we will book then.  We'll be at one of the all stars.  

Lisa- thank you for coaching this week!!  Your questions are always so thought provoking and introspective, and I love the links to the articles.  

Welcome and thank you to CC as next weeks coach!! 

Good luck to everyone tomorrow when you get on that scale.


----------



## ireland_nicole

oops- things have been so insane with work, I honestly forgot to come and post; so I'm running a bit behind- I did read everything, and promise to stay on track from here on out.

QOTD: I don't think anyone is standing in my way right now, except me and my distractability- life seems to get in the way, but really if I make my health a priority, then the rest will fall in line behind it...

I have been doing the Medifast plan for 2 months and have lost 44 lbs so far; for me this plan works because it takes the thinking out of eating for me.  I realized that I really do have an addiction to food; with this plan, I only have to think about one meal per day and that is only protein and veg, so no "comfort food".  Sure, I miss it sometimes, but it is so freeing to plan my day, or think about rewards, and not have food come into it.  I've also been doing some counseling work, getting to the core of why I eat, not just what I eat.  For me, that's a big piece of the puzzle.

Goals: For the fall challenge, my goals are to:
1.drink 64 ozs of water per day (plain water, other stuff extra over that)
2.build up to 1 mile at a time on the elliptical (did I mention I'm a "little" out of shape?)
3.complete a 5k (walk, not run- but it will still be a challenge; I have an autoimmune disease and for a while, just getting to and from the car was as far as I could manage).  I still can't believe that I'm starting to jog up the stairs- a few months ago I sometimes had to slide up on my bottom because it hurt so bad)

OK, that's enough of the boring novel- see y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Cupcaker

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD:  Who is standing in your way?*



Why thats me.  Its me thinking that other things are priorities, not me.  Its me thinking that I will never get below 140.  But I think that's changing.  Coworkers or family compliment me on my weight loss, but to me its not enough.  Im not throwing in the towel, I want to achieve more, be healthier, and active.  I want to be an outdoorsy person, a runner, and look cute in outfits.  I just have to focus on that and try to not let things like school stop me.



maiziezoe said:


> It's on the top of my foot and hurt like crazy... much more than the other 3 I have... but I was soooooooooooooooo worth it.



 I heard the top of the foot is one of the hardest places to get tatooed.  



Zoesmama03 said:


> This weekend may be interesting as we may be taking a last minute trip to DL if not this weekend maybe next.  My brother really wants to go but may decided he'd rather do Six Flags.



I hope you have a good time, and hopefully at DL.  Im sure it will be just so tempting to go since you will be so close.



corinnak said:


> The fact is, sometimes circumstances make it very, very hard to be successful at losing weight.  Sometimes the people in your life make it harder, usually without intending to, though not always.  I can't even say that these things can always be overcome, but I do think that in order to lose weight, I had to (and still have to) figure out to navigate these more challenging relationships.



So true!  It takes so much more will power when people around you, for example, eat fatty not so healthy stuff that you know tastes good.



keenercam said:


> One last thing - I have to mention that I tried the 1 point WW red velvet cake mini-treat today and it was beyond delicious.  And certainly sweet enough that I didn't feel the urge to splurge on another after I finished that one.  Delicious!



OMG i looooove red velvet.  I am going to have to find me some of those cakes!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Cupcaker:  Your parties sound like so much fun.  I wish i had people down here to party with. I'd get advice from you



With or without people, I would do the pumpkin carving and gingerbread houses.  You should do them too.  Its always fun to do some crafts, especially ones that smell good and you can nibble on  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> So I held back my anger and basically said I will show you....and thats what I am doing.  Taking her with me to be there to cheer and to see for her own eyes that I can do it.!!!!



Good for you!

I found a Panera Bread on my way home today...yum.  I had their black bean soup, which was yummy.  Why did I say it was ok to include the french roll in my order.  I ate half of it and sacrificed 90 calories. Well at least I didnt eat all of it   Im going to do the elliptical tonight and some hiking tomorrow morning before work. Today I felt more in control of everything.  I just need to get my but in high gear to accomplish all the things I need to do.  Ive been kind of sad that I havent done any running lately.  Since things keep on popping up after work that I have to do and sun down is getting earlier every day, Im going to suck it up and run during lunch.  Im just sitting at my desk during lunch anyways eating.  At least this will break up my day.  Just have to figure out how to look presentable afterwards given there are no shower facilities 

Hope everyone has a restful night.

Jeanette


----------



## mikamah

jenanderson said:


> Part 2 was to post about what you do (or what you plan to do) to be sure you get your 6-8 glasses of water each day.  All you have to do to get credit for this part is simply post and write about what you did to drink your water.


Thanks for the reminder Jen.  Glad your day went well and that you have another day scheduled tomorrow.  I'm sure you will be one of the more desired subs and that phone will be ringing regularly for you.  Good luck tomorrow.

I have a 32 oz water bottle I bring filled to work, and if I haven't drank much in the morning, I will finish it off by lunch, and at home I always bring a big glass of water to the desk when I'm going on the computer.  I'm lucky, I love to drink water, and usually it's not an issue to get it in.  

Lindsay- I chuckled at your mom story.  She will be so proud of you when she sees you cross that finishline.  I wonder what my mom would say to me if she was here and heard I was going to do a half marathon, and am pretty sure she would roll her eyes and might say something like your mom did, but deep down I know she would be so proud of me.  Mom's are special in so many ways.


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to our Healthy Habits Challenge*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the Healthy Habits Challenge is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

Note:  You do not have to do all parts.  You do not have to participate every week if you do not want to.  Take it slow or try it all!  Just give it a try as we work together to develop great habits for weight loss success!

Here is how our Healthy Habits Challenge will work.
*
PART ONE: *The first part of the Healthy Habits Challenge will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit. Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.
*
CONTINUED FROM OUR LAST CHALLENGE - PRIZES!: *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes! I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:* The second part of the Healthy Habits Challenge will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread. Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*HEALTHY HABITS CHALLENGE TWO*

*PART ONE*
Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
Eat 5 fruits and veggies each day (1 point for each day)

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days drinking water
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes
XX days of eating 5 fruits and veggies

This challenge runs from Friday, September 10, 2010 to Thursday September 16, 2010. On Friday September 17, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The Healthy Habits Challenge results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*
PART TWO*
So often many of us feel so overwhelmed with all that is going on in life.  In trying to think about how to lesson the stress of it all, try to look at how to create some smaller goals that will lead you to success.  

*If you set a goal for yourself and are able to achieve it, you have won your race. Your goal can be to come in first, to improve your performance, or just finish the race. It's up to you. ~Dave Scott, triathlete *

For part two of the challenge, think of one of *SMALL* goal you can make for yourself this week to make you "win your race".  It does not need to be exercise related (but it could be).  It can be anything that will help you have a happy and healthy life.  The most important thing is that the goal is small and can be achieved in ONE week.

Here's to a happy and healthy week!
Jen


----------



## DisneyObsession

Connie96 said:


> *Healthy Habits Week One Reminders - *
> 
> Part 1 was to drink water and to exercise.  Don't forget to send me a PM with your points for each of them.  For anyone who is new...there is no such thing as too few points to report your efforts!!!  If you tried it, send it to me and get credit for your hard work.
> 
> Part 2 was to post about what you do (or what you plan to do) to be sure you get your 6-8 glasses of water each day.  All you have to do to get credit for this part is simply post and write about what you did to drink your water.
> 
> You can do just part 1 or just part 2 or do both parts...just do it!    Finally, you are welcome to join in the Healthy Habits challenge every week or just do the weeks you want.  It is all for fun but might help you establish some great habits that help in your weight loss journey.
> 
> Night everyone!
> Jen



Water is the one thing I am getting in, as I sit in front of a computer all day, talk on the phone to customers, so I drink alot...water or hot tea. :

I ate well today and resisted buying anything in the cafeteria at work. That is the hardest thing....bad for me food is EVERYWHERE! The main thing I've done this week that is good for me is I gave up COFFEE!!!  I like the fat free flavored creamers and I have realized they add way too many calories. I am drinking herbal tea's and they are wonderful! Amazingly enough I don't miss the coffee that much. 

Well....tomorrow is the day....GOOD LUCK ALL!!!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Okay here is the starting stats for our Fall Biggest Loser 10 Challenge!

*Maintainers:*
We have 3 maintainers to start of the challenge!

*And the Losers:*
# of starting weights: .........63
# of excused:......................1

Here's a breakdown of the starting weights. 

Less than 150 lbs ........10
Between 150 & 174.9....16
Between 175 & 199.9.....9
Between 200 & 224.9.....18
Between 225 & 249.9......6
Greater than 250............4


Hope everybody is happy with their weigh ins tomorrow!
I'm looking forward to having regular internet again next week, so I can be more involved.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Oh shucks he decided on Six Flags.  That's okay I'd rather wait to do DL and stay on site and have cash for shopping. 

We will be going next weekend if all goes well finding hotels etc.  My brother said there is a nice place that is cheap close by but it was years ago when he last went.  

I have Zoe's admission will be free and my brother is kind to be paying for me to go.  He isn't able to drive right now and issue with his pain meds and my mom hates driving freeways or interstates so I'll be driving. It will be a nice break.  Not sure if we are doing just one day or 2 yet.  Thinking just one day and then drive over to the beach Sunday morning spend the afternoon there or something before heading back to AZ.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> Lindsay- I chuckled at your mom story.  She will be so proud of you when she sees you cross that finishline.  I wonder what my mom would say to me if she was here and heard I was going to do a half marathon, and am pretty sure she would roll her eyes and might say something like your mom did, but deep down I know she would be so proud of me.  Mom's are special in so many ways.



I know deep down she is so proud of me too.  She is still trying to get over the fact we are going on vacation without my dad.  He has to stay back with my grammy so my aunt can come along.  I keep telling her Im the one having to leave my two kids at home and see how heart broken they are that Im going without them.  I feel really selfish that everyone is doing this just for me.  I just hope my mom realizes that it is such a great opportunity for us to go and spend time together.  As you know very well life is just too short.  We are hoping to stay at CBR.  When I called disney endurance last week they still had availability so I am hoping that stays that way.  I think thats how I sold my mom on going... its where she really wanted to stay.

Jen- Im so glad you got a full day for today.

Im off to work super early today to hopefully get caught up.  Then we are taking the boys to a high school football game tonight.  Its DH's alma mater even though our kids are going to eventually go to his high school rival.  I asked if we should start taking them to that high schools games and my dh said he's not going to cheer for them until he has too.   

Either way it will be fun and I am loving this fall like weather we are having. 

Talk to you all later!  Good luck on the weigh ins.


----------



## flipflopmom

jenanderson said:


> I hope that you are giving yourself credit for making it through every day.  Sounds like there is a lot going on before Monday....does it help you to make a list or does that just make you feel more overwhelmed?


I could not survive without a list!  My lists have lists!  I seriously LOVE to write it all down, I have a Franklin Covey planner for everything, a school planner, a notebook on the counter, you get the picture.  Thanks for your kind words.  I do need to give myself more credit than I do just for surviving!



lisah0711 said:


> *Who is standing in your way?*
> 
> Imagine someone regularly tying small weights around your ankles as you try to climb a mountain.


I don't have to imagine it, I live it!
Who is standing in my way?
My DH - his work schedule is not his fault, but it has seriously altered my life.  Beyond that, he is a very unhealthy eater, and man, and while he is incredibly proud, he is always saying "eat more"  "you can't live on that"  "don't you want some".  He insists on "Meals" where I could get by with making sandwiches for dinner for the girls with veggies and fruit for sides.
My kids - gotta be a mom!
My professor - hello?  HOMEWORK
New puppy - mornings are his "up time", so leaving him for a run would be hard even if I could.

Now, all of the above are 100% true.  HOWEVER, I love my husband and girls, and puppy, and I chose to go back for my Master's, so the only thing about any of the above that I resent is DH's work schedule.  The rest are just facts of life.
I also stand in my way, sometimes.  But I will 100% say that this week, I've done the best I can w/ what I've been given.  And that feels good!




DisneyObsession said:


> Life is crazy, and I have finally made the time to sit down, read some posts and post myself! So...I'll start by intriducing myself...


Glad you took the time!



pjlla said:


> Good morning friends!  Sorry I haven't been around the last few days.  I was right out straight doing housework and painting over the long weekend.  And then I caught DS's cold... and I actually had to WORK the last two days!!


I missed you!  Hope you feel better soon!



keenercam said:


> Cali is definitely a family dog, even 10 years later  Right from the beginning we all handled her and interacted with her and she has grown up so attached to all of us. I really hope that you find that Beamer has a relationship with each of you.  It is so enriching.


I am starting to see that already!  Thanks for sharing your story.  The only problem is that since he is so small and docile right now, Sophie is not as gentle as she should be b/c he is easy to handle.  We're working on that, but it is taking a lot of patience and teaching with her!



dvccruiser76 said:


> My DH keeps telling me that I need to put myself first, but it's just so hard with a 14 month old.


Good for you on recognizing this early!  Sophie was 3 before I even began to think of myself again!  In fact, I started my WL journey 1 week after her 3rd bday!  However, I am NOT good at putting myself first, at all!



maiziezoe said:


> I am so bummed BB is almost over. For me it means that it is the end of summer. Here is a picture of my tattoo as I was getting it and a picture of it when it was done...


CUTE tattoo! I thought about getting one after college, but I don't like needles or pain, so it was a no go! I thought of you while I was watching BB last night!  


my3princes said:


> The job hunt is not going well.  I'd hoped to be working full time by now.  I had no idea how bad the job market was until I entered it.  Stressful and not good for self esteem.  Today is my first day subbing for this year.  Full day so that's good.  I'm waitressing tonight too


Good luck to you!



MelanieC said:


> Man, there are a lot of pages already.  I was going to go back in and read them......but with the number I'll just start here and work forward so I don't overwhelm myself.


Good plan!  Welcome back!



keenercam said:


> I just realized I have a whole new motivation for sticking to this plan to lose weight -- We have decided we are definitely going on the Disney 10-night Mediterranean cruise next summer.


YAY!!!  I so want to do a cruise someday!



Zoesmama03 said:


> First thing I need to do is get back off the soda.  I started drinking them last week in morning and then over the weekend had some overdosing.  I always feel it too when I have more than one can I feel crummy.


Giving up soda was one of the best, and hardest things I did in the beginning of my journey.  Good luck!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I thought of the commitment to myself and the BL and I held out and didn't have anything!


Love that!    Very motivating and inspiring, thanks for sharing!



Cupcaker said:


> Im feeling a little bit better today.  Just trying to regain control of my life again.  So today Im taking care of everything that went wrong yesterday and moving foward.


I really identify with this!  Hang in there, we can do it!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm still standing in my way. You'd think I would learn to be more polite to myself and step aside...
> He ended the day coming home half an hour later than I expected, minus his sweatshirt. I was so happy to see him I just gave him a big hug (after closing the door so no one would see, of course!  ) Turns out, most kids in the school are getting on the subway, so getting in a car was a challenge.
> Maria


Glad he had a good first day!  I love it, will you please step aside and get out of my way!  



corinnak said:


> The fact is, sometimes circumstances make it very, very hard to be successful at losing weight.  Sometimes the people in your life make it harder, usually without intending to, though not always.  I can't even say that these things can always be overcome, but I do think that in order to lose weight, I had to (and still have to) figure out to navigate these more challenging relationships.


So true Corinna, so true!  BY the way - you still look fabulous.  Thanks for sharing your pics again, love the new ones!



cruisindisney said:


> Bad start to the day.  I woke up feeling TERRIBLE!   I sent my DS off to school and went back to bed.  I slept until 11:30.


Hope you feel better soon!



brinalyn530 said:


> Went to my first Jimmy Buffett concert with my mom and my aunt on Saturday Ive been in a little mini funk myself as far as the house goes  needs to be cleaned, really cleaned, and organized but I have better things to do (like talk with my policeman friend !) and too little energy so Ive been slacking and its starting to get on my nerves. Vicious cycle! I think we need another one of those Lets do this! competitions  but this time it should be a get on top of our stuff competition  !



Bree - I missed you!  Glad you checked in, I would love a JB concert!  What is it w/ everyone and housework lately?  New season, fresh start?



jennz said:


> So now I feel like our October trip is really on.  My cousins are coming over from Scotland and we're staying at SSR.  We had to shorten our trip because dd's first cheer competition is that Sunday - doesn't it figure?


 for WDW trips!



jennz said:


> I've been meaning to post...I read an interesting fact the other day, the average person burns 30 calories sitting on the couch watching tv in 30 minutes.  Same person stretching for 30 minutes burns 95 calories, and 100 doing light household chores.  For what it's worth.


OKay, so I have been burning some calories!    Thanks for sharing!



Rose&Mike said:


> I am down another pound today. I'm working on it. It's just hard to convince my brain that eating  a little more is ok, but part of the reason I'm feeling so sluggish today could be because I'm not eating enough.


YOU HAVE TO EAT.  Period.  Your body needs fuel.  Don't make me come after you.



Connie96 said:


> Well, that's not a bad idea. I have a few tasks that I have been putting off WAY too long. I need to clean out the "guest" room which is covered in all of DD's out-grown toys and clothes. I need to clean out DD's closet/dresser/toybox and add those things to the out-grown toys and clothes. I am just dreading all of it. These things will take several days to accomplish and I just don't want to do it!!!


Having just done this w/ DD's clothes, I empathize.  Break it up.  One day, just organize by size.  Get some bins/boxes/ bags.  Another day, organize each size by season.  It seems more manageable this way.  I try to organize my life in minutes sometimes too.  What's been working for me are 3 lists.  1 - what has to happen before I go to bed.  2 - what has to happen before I leave for work.  These are pretty standard from day to day.  The third list is what has to happen during the week.  I take 15 -30  minutes a day, if I can, to work on it (clean bathrooms, etc.)  I pick something manageable to do in 15 minutes that I can start and complete, knowing if I don't, I'll be spending 



tigger813 said:


> I finally did it! I registered for my first 5K!!!!! DD1 is going to do the 1 mile fun run!!!!!


  You go girl!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Alright, I am 10 pages behind and for some reason having trouble getting back on the exercise wagon as well as this thread wagon.  Don't know what's going on with me


Hang in there!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> If I can just have a day where I can get things done but the rest of the world freezes it would be good.  I have the constant feeling of falling behind and just not enough time to get it all done.  I hope things get easier for you.  QOTD- I feel like life sometimes gets in the way.  I guess ultimately it falls on me to not let it to.  Its just sometimes things get so busy and crazy that emotionally I cant worry about 1 more thing.  Luckily these days are getting fewer and farther in between.  So I feel like I am starting to conquer my issues.  I did good eating most of the day.  I peeked at the scale and I only have .2 to loose to hit the 30lbs.  !


You are on a roll girl!  So proud of you!  ITA w/ everything you said!



goldcupmom said:


> About to crash, but I tallied my walking and with 6.22 miles today, I crossed the 700 mile mark -  702.27!! Which leaves me 47.73 to reach my goal for the year of 750 miles.  Now if only I could get my eating under control and count my points, I would lose weight.  Food is the problem....stress is the fuel for the problem.......I MUST SUCCEED!!!!


I think it is very hard to get them both under control at the same time.



mikamah said:


> Awesome, Jen, getting putting BOB back to work for you and journalling again.  Now it's stories like this one that make me want to get a dog. This and when I see michael with my brothers dog, and how cute they are together playing.   You have so much on your plate. So hard, I'm sure to try and take it one day at a time, and let some of the little things slide.  I hope thing calm down soon for you.  I'm glad Beamer is doing well.  Sounds like a wonderful addition to your family.  I laughed when you said you were jealous of my 2 hours alone, and just so you're not too jealous, it's only 2 morning/week. Good luck to everyone tomorrow when you get on that scale.


OK.  That helps a bit. Only 2 mornings.   I think a dog would be a great Christmas present for Michael!  And the comment about putting BOB to work for you gave me a totally different mental image.   I am just trying to take it 3 hours at a time.  That helps, what do I need to do in the next 3 hours.....



ireland_nicole said:


> oops- things have been so insane with work, I honestly forgot to come and post; so I'm running a bit behind- I did read everything, and promise to stay on track from here on out.


You are making great progress and plans!  Congrats on getting in the exercise!



jenanderson said:


> *Welcome to our Healthy Habits Challenge*For part two of the challenge, think of one of *SMALL* goal you can make for yourself this week to make you "win your race".  It does not need to be exercise related (but it could be).  It can be anything that will help you have a happy and healthy life.  The most important thing is that the goal is small and can be achieved in ONE week.


Ok.  I'm going to make this one small, and hope it gets done.  I will run 2x between now and next Saturday.  SURELY somehow, please God, it will happen!



DisneyObsession said:


> The main thing I've done this week that is good for me is I gave up COFFEE!!!  I like the fat free flavored creamers and I have realized they add way too many calories. I am drinking herbal tea's and they are wonderful! Amazingly enough I don't miss the coffee that much.


I couldn't give up my coffee, so I went to drinking it black!  Congrats!

Hey everyone!  I guess you wonder how I don't have time to run but I can type all this.  Well, it's dark out, and there is no one at the park where I run until 6:15 or so now.  Honestly, I don't feel safe in the dark there by myself.  When the sun is up, the park is wonderful, but some shady stuff has been known to go on there overnight, early morning.  

Little boy wronged was a terror yesterday.  But here is my big dilemma, he was a terror all last year.  I told my friend that taught him many times "I am so glad you got him, b/c I would have him in the office every day."  Well, my words came back to bite me.  I am trying to be understanding about his emotional needs, but knowing his behavior, a lot of it is just him.  So finding the balance b/t understanding and firmness is tough!

Talked with AK about gym, and told her if she plans to continue she has to step up and help w/ housework a lot more.  She seemed to understand.  We'll give it a few weeks to see.

Having a bit of mixed feelings about the weekend.  Girls will stay w/ MIL tonight, they'll take them to mom tomorrow, and they'll stay w/ her tomorrow night.  I'm going to miss them, and feel like a bad mom.  But tonight is "get the homework done or die" night, leaving around 6 or 7 to head to Virginia Tech, and we'll be there until 7 or so tomorrow night, if not later.  I must say, I am looking forward to the time away, and the tailgating. 

Sophie had a great first day in preschool.  Came home and told me it was September the 9th, the first few lines of the Pledge, who she played with.  No problems when mom dropped her off, and when mom went to pick her up, she said "Granny, I don't want to leave yet.  You can go home and come back later."  

OFf for my 45 min drive to take DD to MIL for the day.  Hope weigh ins go well for all of you!  Forgot to do it before I had my coffee, so I'll weigh in tomorrow. Jen - I'll try to get my HH points to you later today!

HAVE A GREAT FRIDAY!! TGIF!!!
TARYN


----------



## tigger813

Good morning!

Got up and did 2.5 miles on the elliptical in 55 minutes. It felt good. I kept trying to up my pace. I'll try and do 3 more later today.

After getting both kids on the bus I will head to Kohl's to get some new exercise pants and some new running sneakers. Going to try Asics gels. I got a gift card from a good friend for my b'day so I decided to use it on my new sneakers. I usually only spend about $20 on shoes for myself so this will be a splurge for me! A friend that I made on the podcast boards is going to do the 5K with me! SHe's doing one this weekend and then we'll do this one in 2 weeks.

Not going to have much of a loss despite my hard work this week. I gained a few over the weekend and I've been bloated the past two days. Tonight will be my only splurge for the weekend. DD1 and I are going to go out and run in the morning before the girls' 2 soccer games. I think that's our only plans for tomorrow. Sunday is church with the first day of Sunday school and blessing of the backpacks.

Gotta go get dressed so I can walk DD1 to the bus stop. She wanted to go alone and I refused despite there being 6 other kids there. She's being much more independent which is good.

TTFN!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning Everyone!

My name is Christina, but please call me CC. I feel l should preface my coaching week with 1) I am a bit OCD about coaching and 2) because I do not have a job, I have plenty of time on my hands.

I do spend a significant amount of time looking for a job each day. I spent a lot of time yesterday working on an application for a position and Im still not done yet. I WILL finish it today. It is for a special education position. I have certifications in special education, elementary education, and hearing impaired.

A little bit about me and the answer to yesterdays QOTD: My mom started bugging me-a lot- about my weight in summer 2008. I finally agreed with her in mid-September and went to a Weight Watchers Center nearby. I learned I had gained at least 40 pounds in 10 ½ months. I knew I had gained a lot, but was not expecting that much. After following WW diligently I lost over 30 pounds by January 2009. I was even able to lose during the holidays. My sister and I went to WDW for 6 days and I gained a pound or two. Im pretty sure I lost those pounds and then held steady for a few weeks. Then, in the quest to determine if I have Menieres disease, I was prescribed some medication. One of its side effects is significant weight gain. Im off of it now, know I do not have Menieres disease, and have a new specialist in the same field. She will do anything possible to avoid weight gain that still helps me avoid vertigo or manage it when it happens. I now have two specialists that actually work together and listen to one another so I feel much better about the medications I am taking.

In summary, there are a few people/things standing in my way, although for the most part it is me. The medications I am on now do not cause weight gain, but it is still difficult for me to lose weight on them. There is still an occasional day when I wake up with vertigo and then have to debate how much movement is okay and in the end, I almost always decide to not exercise that day. Then, there is my mom. She insisted I needed to lose weight, and even though I started when I was ready, I often think that I am doing this for her. She is often telling me that I am an embarrassment to her and she does not want to go out in public with me because of my clothes. It is especially problematic because I lately Ive been gaining weight and even the clothes in larger sizes are tight. I am much better about exercising, but I procrastinate about journaling my food and often avoid it altogether.

A few other comments and todays QOTD:

Thanks Lisa for coaching last week and co-hosting this challenge! 

 To all those struggling

Good luck with weigh-in today. Please remember to PM your current weight to LuvBaloo and your HH points to jenanderson. Jen has already posted this weeks Healthy Habits and I encourage you to participate.
Have a great day everyone!

CC

QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.


For me, 1) I earned all 14 HH points. 2) I am getting better about journaling my food. 3) I completed W1D1 of the C25K.


----------



## flipflopmom

Just back from dropping off DD, and did my weigh in.  I am pleased to report that despite only 1 run, 1 lost 1 pound.  Not going to make any top tens, but I am glad that I kept my eating under control, even w/ the stress and my birthday!  11 pounds to goal!

So, I guess that's my answer to QOTD.  

Have a great day!


----------



## JOANNEL

Well I only lost .5 but after last week end I will take it!!!! I was so worried I gained some.

Good luck all.


----------



## Dreamer24

CC - I'm sorry that your journey has been so tough.  I hope that you can find the strength to do this for yourself and not your mom.  It's your opinion that counts!

I had a very disappointed week.  It's tough to come up with three good things about my performance in week 1.  1. I did get all 14 HH points.  2. I met the goals I set for myself for exercise. 3. I "met" wonderful people whose stories will inspire me for the next few weeks.

I was successful with my exercise plan.  I walked 2-6 miles each day (2 on gym days, 4-6 on non gym days) and I went to the gym 4 times.  Unfortunately, I at bad all week.  My weight was EXACTLY the same.

My goals for this week:
2 miles of walking every day
Gym 4 days
W1D1 C25K
Half of my plate for dinner will be vegetables at least 4 days


The last one I will need some help on.  For those of you who have changed your eating habits, how do you do it without giving up the things you enjoy or if you did have to give up the things you enjoy, how do you feel satisfied?  How do you teach yourself to like vegatables and healthy foods?  I love fruits and I like salad (but hate the work of preparing them!) but for veggies, I only eat corn, carrots, peas, green beans and broccoli.  Well, when even when I measure my foods, a serving of peas does not fill half of my plate!  What do you do, do you eat 2 different veggies?  Do you eat 2-3 servings?  AND how do you teach yourself to eat more different veggies?  I'm feeling desparate!


----------



## DisneyObsession

Well...I got through my first full week and have lost 2.5 lbs.  I am very excited and know that with all your support I will reach my goal.

Running per usual this morning, so I'll come back tonight after work. 

QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.
1. I gave up coffee with fat free flavored creamer
2. I was very conscience of what when into my mouth
3. I bought NOTHING in the cafeteria at work all week!

Happy Day All and  Happy Weigh In Day!!!


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.



Tough to answer, since it has been a lousy week for me... I came down with a bad cold/sore throat, had to work unexpectedly two days, and have been in high gear getting some stuff done around the house.  My exercise has definitely been on the back burner.  

Three positives.... hmmm..... #1... I did lose a little bit of weight, despite feeling lousy and not running since Monday.  #2.... I didn't give in to comfort eating on Wednesday when I felt really lousy and tired.  #3.  sorry... can't come up with #3.



Dreamer24 said:


> The last one I will need some help on.  For those of you who have changed your eating habits, how do you do it without giving up the things you enjoy or if you did have to give up the things you enjoy, how do you feel satisfied?  How do you teach yourself to like vegatables and healthy foods?  I love fruits and I like salad (but hate the work of preparing them!) but for veggies, I only eat corn, carrots, peas, green beans and broccoli.  Well, when even when I measure my foods, a serving of peas does not fill half of my plate!  What do you do, do you eat 2 different veggies?  Do you eat 2-3 servings?  AND how do you teach yourself to eat more different veggies?  I'm feeling desparate!



I'll try to offer some help here.  I feel that my eating habit have been pretty significantly and permanently changed since I started this journey (not for the first time) in January of 2008.

There were definitely things that I gave up that I thought I'd miss... but in hindsight, I really don't.  I gave up beer... I used to enjoy a few on the weekends, but now only indulge in maybe one or two a YEAR... during vacation usually.  And I really don't miss it... I would so rather EAT my calories than DRINK them.  I gave up Diet Coke and replaced it with seltzer and water.  Again, I don't miss it at all.... just knowing how TERRIBLE it is for me, made it easier to drop.  

Other things that I loved I found a way to substitute or fit it into my plan... ice cream.... I usually indulge only on the weekends or during a special occasion.  Then I measure it/count it (unless I am out somewhere) and journal it and move on.  On other days, if I am craving ice cream, I have a Skinny Cow cone, Skinny Cow ice cream sandwich, or some sort of WW ice cream pop.  I also occasionally have ff/sf instant pudding, if I am craving a sweet (plus I am getting calcium... so that is good). 

I love salty snacks... rarely met a potato chip I didn't love.  But I've switched to Baked Lays and don't miss the regular chips at all. (Although occasionally I will snitch the first one out of a freshly opened bag and I will savor that ONE for a minute!)  

HONESTLY.... it constantly amazes me the things that I have given up that I really DON'T MISS!!!!  But I would definitely miss fitting into my size 6 shorts!  It is all about choices!

Honestly, you might say it was easier for me because I have always liked most vegetables. I've always made/serving fairly healthy meals consisting of green veggie, starch, protein.   And I was NEVER the type of person who ate three candy bars and a bag of cookies every day.  I gained my weight by overeating on portions of "normal" foods, potato chips, and double scoops of ice cream!

Broccoli, green beans, and carrots are a GREAT place to start, for hot veggies.  Don't forget, for most eating plans, corn and peas are considered a starch/grain.  Even if these are the ONLY veggies you want to eat, consider filling your plate half way with them (not the starchy ones).  Find different ways to cook them.... broccoli can be steamed, it can be stir fried (and I have a great broccoli salad recipe if you would like it)... green beans can be steamed or oven roasted with onions and garlic and a bit of EVOO... they can be served with slivered almonds or in tomato sauce.  Carrots can be steamed, roasted, raw, mashed... you name it.  Salad... make it easy on yourself and buy the prewashed greens and such!  I'm super cheap, but this is one splurge that is well worth it for me.

I eat two veggies most nights... or at least a HUGE portion of one veggie.  I no longer eat starch with my evening meal (but I still like the occasional Sandwich thin with breakfast or lunch).  For example, last night's dinner was crockpot chicken cacciatore.  In with the chicken I cooked onions, peppers, and portabello mushroom.  For the family, I served this with whole grain pasta.  For myself, I steamed cauliflower.  Then I served the sauce over the cauliflower.  It was delicious and filling with so many veggies.  And since I am about the only mushroom lover, I was able to pick those out for myself (I left them in big chunks just for that reason).  So I had at least two servings of veggie... probably closer to 3 or 4.... mushrooms, onions, peppers, cauliflower, and spaghetti sauce.  

Wednesday night's dinner was a Bisquick recipe... Easy Vegetable Pie.  I make two... one for the family and one for me.  The one for me has about double the amount of veggies called for and a smaller amount of cheese and egg whites instead of whole eggs.  It is sort of like crustless quiche.  And I easily get a serving or two of veggies.

As far as teaching yourself to like veggies... I think it just takes time and continued trials.  I didn't learn to like peas until I was in college.... I didn't like cucumbers until I was in my 20's.  I am still trying new veggies.... most recent trial was turnip (which I was FORCED to eat as a kid).  You know what... I still DON'T like it!   But at least I tried it again.  But I have also discovered parsnips (yummy, but starchy... kind of like potato), jicama (great raw in a salad... adds crunch), sundried tomatoes (both in oil and without... super yummy!), and bok choy (in a homemade ham fried rice recipe... nice!).  

Try preparing veggies that you marginally like in a different way.  DD won't touch asparagus that is steamed, but she loves it roasted or grilled.  And she would rather eat raw carrots than cooked any day.  Sometimes it is all in the preparation.  

And try adding veggies into your day in unexpected places.  For example, my breakfast today was a sandwich made with a Sandwich Thin, three egg whites, and a slice of fresh tomato.  Eggs and tomato are a great combination, and now I've had almost a full serving of veggies before 9 am!  

V-8 does have a lot of sodium, but it is a good way to get in a serving a veggies if you are lacking.  There is low sodium, but personally I don't like it.

Fruits can be added all over the place... warm applesauce with dinner (no sugar added kind) is popular here in the fall.  Diced mango with grilled chicken on a salad is delicius (I have a recipe, if you would like), bananas on cereal and oatmeal.

The only other thing I will mention... if there is something I am really craving, I usually save one day on the weekends for a splurge day.  If I have been craving "real" pizza or ice cream or something like that, I plan it into my day, measure it/count it/journal it/enjoy it... and move on!  Sometimes it was worth the wait... sometimes it isn't.  And when it isn't, I make note of that in my food journal to remind myself on the next occasion when I am craving that item!!  

Sorry to ramble.... just trying to help......P


----------



## pjlla

Happy Friday morning everyone!

I got waaaay behind on this thread this week, so I sat down last night to catch up. After reading for almost 2 hours, my eyes were closing so I gave up and shut down (after I had been clicking on multi-quote).  So I won't be responding to anything in particular.  So sorry. And I know I missed some great QOTD!!  Maybe I'll have time over the weekend to catch up on those.  

I'm still fighting this stupid cold.... headache is mostly gone, sore throat is improved, but now I'm coughing and sniffling... so no run again today.  Hopefully by Monday I'll be ready to start fresh!  And of course, since I haven't run since Monday, the scale showed that.... down just .1 today.. oh well.  

As it is, today is another busy day, so I don't have much time to even chat here.  I just wanted to come on and say HI!  Hopefully I will have time to chat maybe on Sunday. TTYL..............P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.



3 Positive Aspects of the 1st Week:  1) I ran the day after I got back from my vacation 2) We restocked the house with good food right away 3) I was able to get a couple of days of "office laps" in for an hour yesterday and today -- it's like bonus walking in the air conditioning, without any colleagues around 

I have my 10M on tap tomorrow, and I'm looking forward to it. That will be the most calm part of day -- we have a kitty appt., shopping for ds, haircuts for dh and ds, and registering dh for his 5K on Sunday, plus getting me ready to travel for work next week. 

*Dreamer24* -- I actually like veggies, so I don't have a problem getting them in. I make them a part of every meal, except for breakfast. I usually have hummus and 3-4 raw veggies for lunch during the summer. Even if I'm having something else, I will have a bag of baby carrots or grape tomatoes as an "appetizer". I have a salad with dinner almost every night, and then I'll also have some steamed or grilled veggies. I definitely eat more than one serving with each meal. You can get little bags of carrots already to go, or you can do what we do -- we buy the veggies for the week, and in a monster session, we cut up red, orange and yellow peppers, cucumbers, and whatever else, and we also divide grape tomatoes and baby carrots at the same time. We put them in little baggies and they stay good for a week. It is very easy to grab whatever you might want whenever you need it. We do the same thing with grapes and watermelon. We also keep oranges, apples, bananas, and peaches (or another seasonal fruit), out so they are easily seen and eaten. 

*Pamela* -- I agree with you! I find there are things I just don't miss at all. Thank goodness!  Anything that I really love enough to miss, I love enough to eat a portion -- because I wasn't eating portions before!  Here's a trick I use -- I pick something to be my treat for the week (this week it's 2 dark chocolate Reese's cups). As long as I'm doing my best, I get that treat at the end of the week. The beauty of it is, I tend not to use many of my extra WW points, and my treat always falls within that range. I know I shouldn't have a food reward, and I don't for big things, but this is just a little extra yummy so I don't feel deprived. I'm still eating something I really want that's kind of decadent. 

*Healthy Habits part 2* -- A small goal -- this is a great idea! I'm going to be travelling this week, but I did find out my hotel has a stellar gym. I am planning 3 workouts this week while I'm away, and I am making that my goal. This will help me stick to it, and actually use the workout clothes I'm packing! 

Maria


----------



## Dreamer24

Pjilla, thanks so much for your suggestions.  I'll try cooking the veggies I do eat in different ways and doubleing up as a starting point.  I usually boil them because I feel like it defeats the purpose to add fat.  Then I will work on adding in new ones.


----------



## Connie96

jenanderson said:


> *PART ONE*
> Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
> Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
> Eat 5 fruits and veggies each day (1 point for each day)



FIVE?!! Sure wish I had fruit with breakfast today. Now I'm just behind. 

Speaking of breakfast, and completely off the HH subject, I figured out how to enjoy my beloved peanut butter without triggering the insanity. For an occasional *weekday* breakfast: 1 piece toasted cinnamon raisin bread (organic, sprouted whole grain) spread with 1.5 tablespoons of organic peanut butter. 230 calories. And, since I'm off to work, breakfast is OVER - no opportunity to go back for seconds, thirds, etc., etc.



jenanderson said:


> For part two of the challenge, think of one of *SMALL* goal you can make for yourself this week to make you "win your race".  It does not need to be exercise related (but it could be).  It can be anything that will help you have a happy and healthy life.  The most important thing is that the goal is small and can be achieved in ONE week.



Goal: Remove all outgrown clothes from DD's closet and dresser. 

Depending on how the week goes, they may just end up in the pile of other outgrown clothes, but at least I can dress her from the closet instead of the laundry basket.  I can start buying new fall clothes for her too.  



flipflopmom said:


> Having just done this w/ DD's clothes, I empathize.  Break it up.  One day, just organize by size.  Get some bins/boxes/ bags.  Another day, organize each size by season.  It seems more manageable this way.



Taryn, you're making entirely too much sense for me to understand you. It's like we speak two different languages or something. 



flipflopmom said:


> I try to organize my life in minutes sometimes too.  What's been working for me are 3 lists.  1 - what has to happen before I go to bed.  2 - what has to happen before I leave for work.  These are pretty standard from day to day.  The third list is what has to happen during the week.  I take 15 -30  minutes a day, if I can, to work on it (clean bathrooms, etc.)



Again! You with the smart planning.  I have actually done something similar in the past and it was helpful. I think I'll give it another try.



flipflopmom said:


> Little boy wronged was a terror yesterday.  But here is my big dilemma, he was a terror all last year.  I told my friend that taught him many times "I am so glad you got him, b/c I would have him in the office every day."  Well, my words came back to bite me.  I am trying to be understanding about his emotional needs, but knowing his behavior, a lot of it is just him.  So finding the balance b/t understanding and firmness is tough!



Poor kid. A situation like this is tough on everybody involved and that's just rotten. I hope you are able to find the balance that you, he and all your students need very soon. And I hope that he can find where he belongs - he must feel very lost right now.



flipflopmom said:


> Having a bit of mixed feelings about the weekend.  Girls will stay w/ MIL tonight, they'll take them to mom tomorrow, and they'll stay w/ her tomorrow night.  I'm going to miss them, and feel like a bad mom.  But tonight is "get the homework done or die" night, leaving around 6 or 7 to head to Virginia Tech, and we'll be there until 7 or so tomorrow night, if not later.  I must say, I am looking forward to the time away, and the tailgating.



ENJOY!! 



flipflopmom said:


> Sophie had a great first day in preschool.  Came home and told me it was September the 9th, the first few lines of the Pledge, who she played with.  No problems when mom dropped her off, and when mom went to pick her up, she said "Granny, I don't want to leave yet.  You can go home and come back later."



Sounds like a good sign! 



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.



1) I exercised 6 days this week. I never did really want to, but once I got started, I was glad to be getting it done.
2) Craving diet coke every morning this week, but haven't had one since... last Sunday?
3) I feel like I really am making progress toward finding the balance of sustainable lifestyle changes.



Dreamer24 said:


> The last one I will need some help on.  For those of you who have changed your eating habits, how do you do it without giving up the things you enjoy or if you did have to give up the things you enjoy, how do you feel satisfied?  How do you teach yourself to like vegatables and healthy foods?  I love fruits and I like salad (but hate the work of preparing them!) but for veggies, I only eat corn, carrots, peas, green beans and broccoli.  Well, when even when I measure my foods, a serving of peas does not fill half of my plate!  What do you do, do you eat 2 different veggies?  Do you eat 2-3 servings?  AND how do you teach yourself to eat more different veggies?  I'm feeling desparate!



Well, I clicked to multiquote and answer, but then I saw that pjlla pretty much covered it. I keep bags of frozen veggies that I like and, since I do like them plain, I'll just nuke half a bag (usually 2-3 servings) right before dinner, put the other half bag back in the freezer for tomorrow, and that's the first thing I put on my plate. Then I add a small portion of starch and a good portion of protein. Personally, I don't add oil, salt or anything else to my veggies, so I have as many servings as I want without any guilt at all.



DisneyObsession said:


> Well...I got through my first full week and have lost 2.5 lbs.  I am very excited and know that with all your support I will reach my goal.



Sounds like a fantastic start! Way to go.


----------



## tigger813

Lost .8 for the week! Contributing the small loss to my overindulgence last weekend and this annoying bloated feeling I've had the last two days.

Back from buying sneakers, picking up a few groceries and visiting my local wellness center. It's run by an Herbalife rep so I got to try a few things. The cookies and creme and chocolate shakes were really yummy! I'm going to try and go back on Monday morning next week. Try it for a few days and see how it makes me feel.

Time to get off the boards and get some cleaning done. Going to watch Y&R from yesterday and then listen to the podcasts from this week.

I'm not allowing myself back here until my living room and dining room are clean and vacuumed! Gonna be hard as I'm a BL addict!!!


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> CC
> 
> QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.
> 
> 
> For me, 1) I earned all 14 HH points. 2) I am getting better about journaling my food. 3) I completed W1D1 of the C25K.



I started out very strong and lost 3 lbs, then stress, life and a nasty cold put a damper on that.  I was up a pound from my starting weight today.  I normally weigh in on Sunday as that just works best for me.  Maybe I'll at least break even by then.  It sucks having a head cold, sore throat, ear ache and worst of all bed spins (with no alcohol involved).

3 positive things:

1)  I cut back a HUGE amount on diet soda.  I'm down to about 1 a day from only drinking soda
2)  I increased my water intake.  I hate the taste of plain water and we don't drink tap water at all.  Our tap water is "perfectly safe to drink", but often has a brown tinge  I've been drinking bottles of flavored water and I'm allowing myself one bottle of 10 calorie vitaminwater each day.  I think that is better than diet soda, but I hope that someone will correct me if I'm wrong.
3)  I dug out all my weight watcher's supplies including my food scale


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Having a bit of mixed feelings about the weekend.  Girls will stay w/ MIL tonight, they'll take them to mom tomorrow, and they'll stay w/ her tomorrow night.  I'm going to miss them, and feel like a bad mom.  But tonight is "get the homework done or die" night, leaving around 6 or 7 to head to Virginia Tech, and we'll be there until 7 or so tomorrow night, if not later.  I must say, I am looking forward to the time away, and the tailgating.
> 
> Sophie had a great first day in preschool.  Came home and told me it was September the 9th, the first few lines of the Pledge, who she played with.  No problems when mom dropped her off, and when mom went to pick her up, she said "Granny, I don't want to leave yet.  You can go home and come back later."



You deserve some time to unwind.  Im sure the girls with have a blast with there grandparents.  Have a great time at the game.

Your sophie tells you more about what happened at PS then my kindergartner tells me.  I feel like I have to pull teeth to get anything out of him.  I guess its a boy thing.



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.



Hi CC glad to have you coaching this week and thank you to lisa for being our co-host for the challenge and for the wonderful job you did last week.

QOTD- 1. Wore a size 12 pant for the first time in a long time this week.
          2. Ran 7 miles....longest run to date
          3. Hit my half way goal.  Official lost 30 of the 60lbs that was     
              a 2.2lb weight loss for the week.



flipflopmom said:


> Just back from dropping off DD, and did my weigh in.  I am pleased to report that despite only 1 run, 1 lost 1 pound.  Not going to make any top tens, but I am glad that I kept my eating under control, even w/ the stress and my birthday!  11 pounds to goal!
> 
> So, I guess that's my answer to QOTD.
> 
> Have a great day!



Good job Taryn!!!!!



JOANNEL said:


> Well I only lost .5 but after last week end I will take it!!!! I was so worried I gained some.



a loss is a loss any way you look at it.  Good job!



DisneyObsession said:


> Well...I got through my first full week and have lost 2.5 lbs.  I am very excited and know that with all your support I will reach my goal.



great job on the loss

Hope you are all having a great day.  All I can say is TGIF.


----------



## brinalyn530

Thank you Lisa for organizing and coaching last week! And thank you to CC for coaching this week! 

Friday QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.
I didnt have the best first week, but lets see if I can come up with something 
1  pants (and other things) are almost falling down , thats a good thing and a bad thing (because I need to go shopping  I hate clothes shopping! )
2  Even though I was feeling lousy most of the day Sunday, I made better choices with my food rather than unwise choices
3  Even though my calves were still really tight from standing and dancing on a hill all night Saturday, I went for my run on Monday (although I was supposed to go on Sunday)



flipflopmom said:


> Just back from dropping off DD, and did my weigh in.  I am pleased to report that despite only 1 run, 1 lost 1 pound.  Not going to make any top tens, but I am glad that I kept my eating under control, even w/ the stress and my birthday!  11 pounds to goal!
> 
> So, I guess that's my answer to QOTD.
> 
> Have a great day!


Great job Taryn! 

Lindsay  It is definitely a boy thing!

Gotta run out and do some errands. Hope to check in later so I dont get so far behind again!

Bree


----------



## Cupcaker

jenanderson said:


> For part two of the challenge, think of one of *SMALL* goal you can make for yourself this week to make you "win your race".  It does not need to be exercise related (but it could be).  It can be anything that will help you have a happy and healthy life.  The most important thing is that the goal is small and can be achieved in ONE week.



Something I have been wanting to do is make sure Im having enough fruits and veggies in the day.  I journal everything, but I dont analyze what Im eating...Im just making sure I am within my calories.  So my goal is to have my proper amount of vegies and fruit servings each day!



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.



1. I lost a pound-but I had to fight for EVERY ounce.
2. I now have a place to go to for support   Thanks everyone!
3. I am learning a lot more about healthy eating, exercise, etc.  What I learn on this thread is invaluable.



Dreamer24 said:


> The last one I will need some help on.  For those of you who have changed your eating habits, how do you do it without giving up the things you enjoy or if you did have to give up the things you enjoy, how do you feel satisfied?  How do you teach yourself to like vegatables and healthy foods?  I love fruits and I like salad (but hate the work of preparing them!) but for veggies, I only eat corn, carrots, peas, green beans and broccoli.  Well, when even when I measure my foods, a serving of peas does not fill half of my plate!  What do you do, do you eat 2 different veggies?  Do you eat 2-3 servings?  AND how do you teach yourself to eat more different veggies?  I'm feeling desparate!



Im right there with you!



pjlla said:


> Broccoli, green beans, and carrots are a GREAT place to start, for hot veggies.  Don't forget, for most eating plans, corn and peas are considered a starch/grain.  Even if these are the ONLY veggies you want to eat, consider filling your plate half way with them (not the starchy ones).  Find different ways to cook them.... broccoli can be steamed, it can be stir fried (and I have a great broccoli salad recipe if you would like it)... green beans can be steamed or oven roasted with onions and garlic and a bit of EVOO... they can be served with slivered almonds or in tomato sauce.  Carrots can be steamed, roasted, raw, mashed... you name it.  Salad... make it easy on yourself and buy the prewashed greens and such!  I'm super cheap, but this is one splurge that is well worth it for me.



Thanks for sharing.  Growing up, there never was an emphasis that we get some fruit/veggies in for the day.  If veggies happened to be in a meal, that was just because the recipe called for it.  So its a little hard for me to think of ways to cook them.  I will be definitely looking for some recipes this weekend


----------



## Connie96

Well, we have completed our first “measure-in” of our first ever WIN! Challenge. 

We currently have 21 participants and an average total measurement of 158 ½ inches.

According to Shannon’s weigh-in report, 63 folks weighed-in last week. So, exactly 1/3 of you have chosen to participate in the WIN!. I think we are off to a great start!

For those of you who were feeling a little freaked-out about seeing your number all added up, compare it to this one: _Our group total measurement is 3,328 ½ inches._  Do you like the look of your number a little better now?!

I know that we all have an emotional response to our sizes, shapes and all the methods by which we choose to measure them. If any of you took your measurement total and didn’t send it in because you were too bothered by it, please reconsider. If we all loved our numbers, we wouldn’t all be here trying to change them. Let’s change them together and celebrate our victories together!

And, those of you who meant to participate, but forgot or just lost track of time… IT’S NOT TOO LATE! Whether it’s a “WIN week” or not, please feel free to join in any time.
_
Our next WIN! measure-in will be Friday, September 24._


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Afternoon,

I weighed-in this morning on my trust friend the Wii Balance Board and I am pleased to report that I maintained. I feared a gain, so I am content.

Hope everyone is having a great, OP day!



flipflopmom said:


> Just back from dropping off DD, and did my weigh in.  I am pleased to report that despite only 1 run, 1 lost 1 pound.  Not going to make any top tens, but I am glad that I kept my eating under control, even w/ the stress and my birthday!  11 pounds to goal!
> 
> So, I guess that's my answer to QOTD.
> 
> Have a great day!



Congrats! Hope you have a great day too!



JOANNEL said:


> Well I only lost .5 but after last week end I will take it!!!! I was so worried I gained some.



Way to go!



Dreamer24 said:


> CC - I'm sorry that your journey has been so tough.  I hope that you can find the strength to do this for yourself and not your mom.  It's your opinion that counts!
> 
> I had a very disappointed week.  It's tough to come up with three good things about my performance in week 1.  1. I did get all 14 HH points.  2. I met the goals I set for myself for exercise. 3. I "met" wonderful people whose stories will inspire me for the next few weeks.
> 
> I was successful with my exercise plan.  I walked 2-6 miles each day (2 on gym days, 4-6 on non gym days) and I went to the gym 4 times.  Unfortunately, I at bad all week.  My weight was EXACTLY the same.
> 
> My goals for this week:
> 2 miles of walking every day
> Gym 4 days
> W1D1 C25K
> Half of my plate for dinner will be vegetables at least 4 days
> 
> 
> The last one I will need some help on.  For those of you who have changed your eating habits, how do you do it without giving up the things you enjoy or if you did have to give up the things you enjoy, how do you feel satisfied?  How do you teach yourself to like vegatables and healthy foods?  I love fruits and I like salad (but hate the work of preparing them!) but for veggies, I only eat corn, carrots, peas, green beans and broccoli.  Well, when even when I measure my foods, a serving of peas does not fill half of my plate!  What do you do, do you eat 2 different veggies?  Do you eat 2-3 servings?  AND how do you teach yourself to eat more different veggies?  I'm feeling desparate!



Thanks for the comment about my journey. I really do take it in stride, but I mentioned it because I learned at the end of the Summer challenge that it is a bigger part of me than I had previously realized.

Way to go on reaching all your goals. I was a maintainer too this week. You have some nice goals lined up for the week.

I see the Pamela wrote you an excellent answer and I consider her an expert on those types of questions. I eat pretty much everything, well except Brussels sprouts, so Im not the best person to reply. I do eat lots of broccoli. Actually, there is some cooling on the stove before I put it in the fridge to eat throughout the next few days.



DisneyObsession said:


> Well...I got through my first full week and have lost 2.5 lbs.  I am very excited and know that with all your support I will reach my goal.



Congrats!



pjlla said:


> Tough to answer, since it has been a lousy week for me... I came down with a bad cold/sore throat, had to work unexpectedly two days, and have been in high gear getting some stuff done around the house.  My exercise has definitely been on the back burner.



Hope you feel better soon!



Worfiedoodles said:


> 3 Positive Aspects of the 1st Week:  1) I ran the day after I got back from my vacation 2) We restocked the house with good food right away 3) I was able to get a couple of days of "office laps" in for an hour yesterday and today -- it's like bonus walking in the air conditioning, without any colleagues around



Nice job jumping back in after a vacation!



Connie96 said:


> 1) I exercised 6 days this week. I never did really want to, but once I got started, I was glad to be getting it done.
> 2) Craving diet coke every morning this week, but haven't had one since... last Sunday?
> 3) I feel like I really am making progress toward finding the balance of sustainable lifestyle changes.



I am really trying to give up the diet soda as well. Pjlla was just mentioning how bad it is for you. I remember that before I grab one and that usually helps.



tigger813 said:


> Lost .8 for the week!
> 
> I'm not allowing myself back here until my living room and dining room are clean and vacuumed! Gonna be hard as I'm a BL addict!!!



Way to go on the loss! I too am a BL addict. I promised myself that I would not check in here again until I finished my application and I was successful. The app is done!



my3princes said:


> 1)  I cut back a HUGE amount on diet soda.  I'm down to about 1 a day from only drinking soda
> 2)  I increased my water intake.  I hate the taste of plain water and we don't drink tap water at all.  Our tap water is "perfectly safe to drink", but often has a brown tinge  I've been drinking bottles of flavored water and I'm allowing myself one bottle of 10 calorie vitaminwater each day.  I think that is better than diet soda, but I hope that someone will correct me if I'm wrong.
> 3)  I dug out all my weight watcher's supplies including my food scale



Nice job cutting back on the diet soda. Have you tried Crystal Light? My father and sister think the stuff is amazing.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- 1. Wore a size 12 pant for the first time in a long time this week.
> 2. Ran 7 miles....longest run to date
> 3. Hit my half way goal.  Official lost 30 of the 60lbs that was
> a 2.2lb weight loss for the week.



You got your new clippie! I knew you would. 7 miles-thats amazing.



brinalyn530 said:


> Friday QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.
> I didnt have the best first week, but lets see if I can come up with something
> 1  pants (and other things) are almost falling down , thats a good thing and a bad thing (because I need to go shopping  I hate clothes shopping! )
> 2  Even though I was feeling lousy most of the day Sunday, I made better choices with my food rather than unwise choices
> 3  Even though my calves were still really tight from standing and dancing on a hill all night Saturday, I went for my run on Monday (although I was supposed to go on Sunday)



ITA agree with the clothes shopping. Im 51 so that doesnt help much either. Petite pants are often still to long and shirts often hang off my shoulders.



Cupcaker said:


> 1. I lost a pound-but I had to fight for EVERY ounce.
> 2. I now have a place to go to for support   Thanks everyone!
> 3. I am learning a lot more about healthy eating, exercise, etc.  What I learn on this thread is invaluable.



Way to go on the loss! I never would have considered C25K if it wasnt for my BL friends. You are right: the support is amazing!



I apologize. I put in some smilies and then was timed out and couldn't log back in so I lost my post. I did use Word, so all was not lost, but the smilies were. I must get going. It is almost time for me to go to the gym and to the hair salon. No new do-upper lip waxing. Unfortunately.


----------



## jenanderson

Good Afternoon everyone!  This will be another fly by post as I have only 8 minutes!

I am subbing at our high school today...12th grade British and World Literature!    Actually it is going well and I am loving being in the classroom 2 days in a row.

I won't be on much tonight either because I have to clean the house before my friend and her husband come.  They are running the mud run with me tomorrow and are staying the night since they are from out of town.

Tomorrow is the big mud run.  I will have to leave early but will be sure to post photos and tell about the race.  In many ways I am terrified but it is another chance for me to prove to myself how far I have come.

Have a great afternoon everyone!
Jen


----------



## liesel

Hi everyone,

I am down 2 pounds for the week, which I'll definitely take, especially considering I went to a birthday party and a Rockies game over the holiday weekend (and had a sangria afterwards).  I think I would have lost more if I had gotten better sleep the last two nights.  Both mornings I was wide awake early but tired, plus I was awakened in the middle of the night by my son who had a bad dream.

Lets see, 3 things I am happy about this week: 1.  I completed W1D1 and W1D2 of C25K.  2. Yesterday I went to the gym for my strength training class in spite of feeling worn out and still gave it everything I had.  3.  At the birthday party (which was a family affair for my father, husband, and 2 kids), I had some raw veggies before dinner and only had 2 bites of cake before deciding it wasn't worth the calories.

This week I would like to get better sleep, only have 1 indulge meal instead of 3 like last weekend (those holidays!), and plan my lunches and have the food on hand (any suggestions for favorite lunches welcome-I'm getting kind of burned out on healthy sandwiches and salads).

I have a busy weekend planned, my anniversary (#13!!!) is on Monday and we are going out on Saturday to celebrate.  This is my indulge meal, I went online to look at the menu and make my choices.  My strategy this year has been to delete a course from what I would normally eat, slow down, and enjoy.  I have enjoyed the meal every bit as before and am still full and satisified.

I have been slowly trying to organize the house too.  I usually tackle one project a day when I have time (like a closet, pantry, toybox, etc) and I have a dedicated give away area in the basement that I am constantly adding to.  When a charity calls, I have stuff ready to go.  We just had a pick up yesterday and it was satisifying to see 17 bags of stuff go.

Sorry for my book, I hope everyone has a great weekend.  Hang in there all of you searching for jobs!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Wow, I can't keep up!  
I am happy that all my hard work this week paid off- I lost 4.6 lbs. I increased my distance & intensity on my walk & really stuck with my water drinking. I averaged 69-110 oz a day! 
This weeks HH is funny, I made a salad for lunch before I read it with green beans, carrots, strawberries, tomatoes, apples & grapes. I think I met the goal for today!  Ha ha. 
Thurs QOTD- I don't think anyone is in my way. Three months from now, I might be, but so far so good. 

I splurged this morning on a chickfila breakfast sandwich, but I will be within my calories. 
My iPod is dying, so I will be back later for the rest of today's activities!

Kelli


----------



## cruisindisney

UGH!  Not feeling great again today, but definately better.  Trying to decide if I should call the dr or just see how it plays out for the weekend. 

Being sick makes me want comfort food and we all know how many calories are in comfort food.  Today is a struggle.

I am the one standing in my way for weight loss.  I can talk myself into and out of things several times a day.  Very annoying!

Three things from last week - Started C25K, made it back to the Y, ate well all week.


----------



## cherry-pops

Work has completely kicked my booty today! 

I am so glad it's the weekend and I can get all the work-crazy out of my head for a few days. I need to relax, today I was so busy I felt like I was running a marathon!



lisah0711 said:


> *What should I be doing tomorrow for the end of the first week of the challenge?*


 My time zone means I'm little late for this question, Friday is almost over! I did choose to talk more about my weightloss at work, I'm not the only one trying to eat healthy and get in shape so it's helped to talk about it. I even introduced her to the MyFitnessPal app for tracking calories and we're both doing so well.



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.


 1) I've eaten all my meals in a calorie-controlled way by weighing everything and not being lazy about it.
2) I went out for jog, on my own to try and begin C25K.
3) I've acknowledged to others that I am trying to lose weight and be healthy, I always used to hide it before and keep it secret so not to be embarrassed - I can be confident about it now because I know I will get good results to be proud of.


----------



## tigger813

I'm back! I successfully cleaned the living room, dining room and even the kitchen and even straightened up the family room in case the girls decide to play Wii with the sitter tonight!

Just finished listening to this week's podcasts while I cleaned. It was so much better than watching tv as I didn't have to stop and look at anything. Now it's DisRadio time!

For lunch I ate 2 Morningstar Farms mushroom lover's burgers! OMG they were sooooo good! I will definitely be buying those again! I had them in potato bread with a little bit of ketchup. I'm chugging my big jug of water and about to pour another one. DD1 will be home in a few minutes so I don't have a lot of time. She'll want a frappe and I may make myself one. I earned it and today is my only splurge day for the week. We will have some steak this weekend but those will be my big meals at mid day.

Really looking forward to going out with our friends tonight. We need a night out! The couple is soo much fun!

Didn't work out again but I got quite a workout cleaning and vacuuming. And my tummy is being a bit grumbly.

Busy morning tomorrow with 2 soccer games. Hoping to get up early and try to run with DD1 a bit. Will do other workouts as well tomorrow.

Gotta go. DD2s bus will be coming soo!


----------



## nettii

So proud to say Im down a total of 4lbs! Ive worked out every day this week. Had a few set backs 1/2 a bagel yesterday snd 1/2 a small bag of french fries from Mc D's today. Yikes! 
We ordered px90 yesterday and my whole family is going to do it. It scares  the bagezzas out of me. but im gona do it! I want so bad to be fit.

Im having seriouse disney withdrawls so I think Im going to get my Halloween stuff this will either help or make it worse! LOL
 I hope every one else is doing great I didnt get a chance to sit and read all the new posts-but will latter tonight. Ds is about to come home so TTFN
Nettii


----------



## brinalyn530

Well, I have to add a new positive aspect I went to the running store at lunch to find something more comfortable to run in for tomorrow. I was set to buy XL shorts or a skirt, but they didnt have any XLs. The lady convinced me to try on a L to see how I liked the style of the skirt over capris and IT FIT ! So then I tried on the shorts in L and THEY FIT TOO  ! The last time I put anything on my bum that was smaller than XL was before I was pregnant with my son  that was ten years ago!  

CC  My mom is only 52, so I can understand your difficulties finding properly fitting clothing. She used to get the petite jeans hemmed, but she gave up and now just rocks the frayed edges !

Sometimes I think the Greeks/Romans had it right when it comes to clothes  just get a sheet and tie it around, its easily adjustable and can even be flattering! No dressing rooms, no arbitrary sizes that vary depending on company/designer, no worrying about buttons or zippers not fastening properly. I could go on, but you guys probably already think Im crazy so Ill stop there  !

Jen A  Best of luck to you at your mud run! I bet youll have a blast! 

Congrats to everyone who lost this week, and to everyone who is here who may not have had a loss this time  we are all making progress towards our goal of a healthier life!

Hopefully Ill get to check in again before I leave for the day, but just in case -  have a wonderful on plan weekend everyone  !

Bree


----------



## Rose&Mike

Corinna--thanks for sharing the pictures.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I am reading everyone's posts, but I am so sorry that I can't really reply back to everyone, my right arm is supposed to be used minimally, so you can imagine my keyboarding takes a long time.  Oh well, baby steps.


You don't have to reply. We're just glad you are here!



tigger813 said:


> I finally did it! I registered for my first 5K!!!!! DD1 is going to do the 1 mile fun run!!!!! I'm really excited now and really need to stick with the training!


Congratulations!


lisah0711 said:


> Enjoy your night out, Rose!  Can you add a lean little protein for yourself, i.e. yogurt, milk?   Maybe that would help you feel better.  It's harder to find a balance than people would think.


Thanks for saying this Lisa. 


dvccruiser76 said:


> I had the BEST side of veggies today with my lunch. I ordered grilled chicken and the side dish was butternut squash. It was prepared better than I've ever had before. It was cooked in cubes instead of mashed and they put a little brown sugar in the bottom of the baking pan. I know it doesn't sound the best for you, but it was soooo good. I once got mashed butternut squash at Legal's and they made it with craisins and cinnamon in it and that was incredible too.


The squash sounds great!



Octoberbride03 said:


> As for the shoes, I've come to the conclusion that the shoes are fine. Its my work schedule that's overworking my hip.  There's no rhyme or reason to it anymore because its all "automated"   The computer does it all based on how much sales we're projected to do that week.   Well that may keep the payroll down but it does nothing for actually getting the work done in the store  I've gone from every other weekend off to 1 day every weekend, but next weekend I have all of it off,  Can't count on anything anymore.  1 of many reasons i hope to be looking for a new job shortly.
> 
> Goodnight everybody


I worked at Target several years ago and the scheduling drove me NUTS! It's the reason I quit--twice!



jenanderson said:


> Subbing went great and I am so excited to report...I have a FULL DAY sub job for tomorrow at a different school.  This means I will not be online chatting with all of you all day!
> 
> Jen


 I see good things coming your way Jen!



goldcupmom said:


> About to crash, but I tallied my walking and with 6.22 miles today, I crossed the 700 mile mark -  702.27!! Which leaves me 47.73 to reach my goal for the year of 750 miles.


Congratulations! Are you going to set a new goal?



mikamah said:


> I would think that your body would really settle itself out, and the weight would stop coming off when it's where you should be.  If you go with the "eat when you're hungry" rule of thumb, and you do that, I can't imagine it will keep coming off.  Maybe a few extra 1$ beers would help.  Congrats on registering for the princess.
> 
> This was day 4 on track, wrote every bite down, and even though I only had 4 days I used all 35 flex points up.  At work several people asked when we were going back to disney, since that's my thing, and I started to share that I am training for the princess and planning to go in february, and it felt great to get that out there, and I really think I am going to be able to do it.


Mike keeps saying--you need to eat when you're hungry. I have really learned to ignore being hungry, too much I think, so I'm going to work on this.
Yea for 4 days on track!!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Goals: For the fall challenge, my goals are to:
> 1.drink 64 ozs of water per day (plain water, other stuff extra over that)
> 2.build up to 1 mile at a time on the elliptical (did I mention I'm a "little" out of shape?)
> 3.complete a 5k (walk, not run- but it will still be a challenge; I have an autoimmune disease and for a while, just getting to and from the car was as far as I could manage).  I still can't believe that I'm starting to jog up the stairs- a few months ago I sometimes had to slide up on my bottom because it hurt so bad)
> 
> OK, that's enough of the boring novel- see y'all tomorrow!


Great goals! Glad you are feeling better.



Cupcaker said:


> Im not throwing in the towel, I want to achieve more, be healthier, and active.  I want to be an outdoorsy person, a runner, and look cute in outfits.  I just have to focus on that and try to not let things like school stop me.
> 
> 
> Jeanette


These are great goals as well! And I  Panera.



jenanderson said:


> *If you set a goal for yourself and are able to achieve it, you have won your race. Your goal can be to come in first, to improve your performance, or just finish the race. It's up to you. ~Dave Scott, triathlete *
> 
> For part two of the challenge, think of one of *SMALL* goal you can make for yourself this week to make you "win your race".  It does not need to be exercise related (but it could be).  It can be anything that will help you have a happy and healthy life.  The most important thing is that the goal is small and can be achieved in ONE week.
> 
> Here's to a happy and healthy week!
> Jen


My goal is to have a planned snack every afternoon that has at least some protein in it--starting tomorrow, because I had a really late lunch today!


Taryn--Have a great time at the VT game!!!!! So glad Sophie is enjoying preschool!



cclovesdis said:


> Then, there is my mom. She insisted I needed to lose weight, and even though I started when I was ready, I often think that I am doing this for her. She is often telling me that I am an embarrassment to her and she does not want to go out in public with me because of my clothes. It is especially problematic because I lately Ive been gaining weight and even the clothes in larger sizes are tight. I am much better about exercising, but I procrastinate about journaling my food and often avoid it altogether.


CC--this made me so sad. You know I have mom issues. Mom's should not say this stuff to their kids. I still in the back of my head wonder if my mom would think I am thin enough now, and I'm in my 40s! We can't change how our mom's react to us, we can only work on our own reaction. 



flipflopmom said:


> Just back from dropping off DD, and did my weigh in.  I am pleased to report that despite only 1 run, 1 lost 1 pound.  Not going to make any top tens, but I am glad that I kept my eating under control, even w/ the stress and my birthday!  11 pounds to goal!
> 
> So, I guess that's my answer to QOTD.
> 
> Have a great day!


Yea for a loss!



JOANNEL said:


> Well I only lost .5 but after last week end I will take it!!!! I was so worried I gained some.
> 
> Good luck all.


A loss is a loss is a loss!


Dreamer24 said:


> I had a very disappointed week.  It's tough to come up with three good things about my performance in week 1.  1. I did get all 14 HH points.  2. I met the goals I set for myself for exercise. 3. I "met" wonderful people whose stories will inspire me for the next few weeks.
> 
> I was successful with my exercise plan.  I walked 2-6 miles each day (2 on gym days, 4-6 on non gym days) and I went to the gym 4 times.  Unfortunately, I at bad all week.  My weight was EXACTLY the same.
> 
> My goals for this week:
> 2 miles of walking every day
> Gym 4 days
> W1D1 C25K
> Half of my plate for dinner will be vegetables at least 4 days
> 
> 
> The last one I will need some help on.  For those of you who have changed your eating habits, how do you do it without giving up the things you enjoy or if you did have to give up the things you enjoy, how do you feel satisfied?  How do you teach yourself to like vegatables and healthy foods?  I love fruits and I like salad (but hate the work of preparing them!) but for veggies, I only eat corn, carrots, peas, green beans and broccoli.  Well, when even when I measure my foods, a serving of peas does not fill half of my plate!  What do you do, do you eat 2 different veggies?  Do you eat 2-3 servings?  AND how do you teach yourself to eat more different veggies?  I'm feeling desparate!


Good job on getting in the exercise. And great goals for next week!
Pamela had some great thoughts on the veggies. So I'll comment on giving up things. Nothing is off limits for me (except meat--I'm a vegetarian), but I am very picky about what I eat. If I am going to have a "treat" I plan for it. If I'm going to have fries (my favorite) I plan for it. I have learned that a little bit of some things is enough. I also know that I exercise a lot, and I need the best fuel for my body, so eating junk is not going to work. The less you eat sweets and white flour, the less you will want it. It's a process. I've said this before, some people can give up stuff forever and never look back, but I'm not one of those people. By knowing that I can have it if I want it, I find that most of the time I don't want it.



DisneyObsession said:


> Well...I got through my first full week and have lost 2.5 lbs.  I am very excited and know that with all your support I will reach my goal.


Congrats!

Pamela--feel better!

Maria--have a great run tomorrow!

Connie--I LOVE peanut butter on toast! (Maybe I'll make that my afternoon snack!) I use salt free organic pb! Yum! Great job on giving up the diet soda!



my3princes said:


> 3 positive things:
> 
> 1)  I cut back a HUGE amount on diet soda.  I'm down to about 1 a day from only drinking soda
> 2)  I increased my water intake.  I hate the taste of plain water and we don't drink tap water at all.  Our tap water is "perfectly safe to drink", but often has a brown tinge  I've been drinking bottles of flavored water and I'm allowing myself one bottle of 10 calorie vitaminwater each day.  I think that is better than diet soda, but I hope that someone will correct me if I'm wrong.
> 3)  I dug out all my weight watcher's supplies including my food scale


Feel better! FWIW--If the vitamin water has artificial sweeteners in it, I don't see it as much different than diet soda. I have read a bunch about aspartame, and I think for me personally, I need to avoid it, period. Of course none of the studies are definitive, but I have noticed the biggest difference in my health since being off it. I don't have cravings anymore for sugar, I don't binge. I am not fighting depression like I used to, I could go on. Sure some of that could be totally unrelated, but I'm not willing to take the chance. Good luck!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Your sophie tells you more about what happened at PS then my kindergartner tells me.  I feel like I have to pull teeth to get anything out of him.  I guess its a boy thing.
> 
> QOTD- 1. Wore a size 12 pant for the first time in a long time this week.
> 2. Ran 7 miles....longest run to date
> 3. Hit my half way goal.  Official lost 30 of the 60lbs that was
> a 2.2lb weight loss for the week.
> Hope you are all having a great day.  All I can say is TGIF.


Wow Lindsey! What a great week you've had!!!!
And I agree with Bree--boys are not the best communicators!


Jen--Have a great MUD RUN!!!!!



liesel said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am down 2 pounds for the week,


 Have a great anniversary dinner!


----------



## Rose&Mike

tggrrstarr said:


> Wow, I can't keep up!
> I am happy that all my hard work this week paid off- I lost 4.6 lbs. I increased my distance & intensity on my walk & really stuck with my water drinking. I averaged 69-110 oz a day!
> 
> Kelli






cherry-pops said:


> 1) I've eaten all my meals in a calorie-controlled way by weighing everything and not being lazy about it.
> 2) I went out for jog, on my own to try and begin C25K.
> 3) I've acknowledged to others that I am trying to lose weight and be healthy, I always used to hide it before and keep it secret so not to be embarrassed - I can be confident about it now because I know I will get good results to be proud of.


Sounds like a great week!

Tracey--have fun tonight! I think we might go to BWs tonight.




nettii said:


> So proud to say Im down a total of 4lbs! Nettii






brinalyn530 said:


> Well, I have to add a new positive aspect… I went to the running store at lunch to find something more comfortable to run in for tomorrow. I was set to buy XL shorts or a skirt, but they didn’t have any XLs. The lady convinced me to try on a L to see how I liked the style of the skirt over capris and IT FIT ! So then I tried on the shorts in L and THEY FIT TOO  ! The last time I put anything on my bum that was smaller than XL was before I was pregnant with my son – that was ten years ago!
> 
> CC – My mom is only 5’2”, so I can understand your difficulties finding properly fitting clothing. She used to get the petite jeans hemmed, but she gave up and now just rocks the frayed edges !
> 
> 
> Hopefully I’ll get to check in again before I leave for the day, but just in case -  have a wonderful on plan weekend everyone  !
> 
> Bree


That is so exiciting!!!!

I went in to work today for a couple of hours. Next week I am sticking to my scheduled hours--I have been "donating" just a few too many lately. Next weekend is parent's weekend, so we are going to see DS!!!! I can't wait. I am needing a big old hug, and I have really been missing him. Parent's weekend last year was disasterous, but DS assures me this year will be better. And I know this is obnoxious, but I haven't seen most of these people in a year and I am feeling sooooo much better about myself, so looking forward to not feeling so awkward and yucky this time! We are even running the parent's weekend 5k--well actually Mike and I are running 3 miles before, doing the 5k, and 3 miles afterward. It's our last long run before W&D.

I was down again. 2.4 from last week. I'm going to leave my maintain weight where it is for now, and see how the next couple of weeks go. Mike also suggested maybe going to 5 small meals a day, which I am thinking about as well. I wouldn't even mind going down a bit more--that pesky belly is still sticking around--I just don't feel in control of anything right now, which is what is bothering me.

Ok, I will maybe check back in later. I'm thinking I might take a nap before Mike gets home. I did strength this morning and went to work, and I'm a little tired from too much fun at $beer last night. Oh and we're running sometime this weekend--but just 6 miles--it's a recovery week.


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> Connie--I LOVE peanut butter on toast! (Maybe I'll make that my afternoon snack!) I use salt free organic pb! Yum! Great job on giving up the diet soda!
> ....
> Feel better! FWIW--If the vitamin water has artificial sweeteners in it, I don't see it as much different than diet soda. I have read a bunch about aspartame, and I think for me personally, I need to avoid it, period. Of course none of the studies are definitive, but I have noticed the biggest difference in my health since being off it. I don't have cravings anymore for sugar, I don't binge. I am not fighting depression like I used to, I could go on. Sure some of that could be totally unrelated, but I'm not willing to take the chance. Good luck!



I have actually given up diet coke many times. I love to have one after I haven't had one in a long time because it makes me feel full and I feel so happy from the caffeine (and whatever other mood-altering chemicals are in it). But, then the second one, third one, etc., doesn't feel as good. And then I decide to back off again and I feel rotten the whole time I am "detoxing". I'm still in this phase right now, which is why I've been craving it all week. I am here to tell you, the chemicals in diet drinks are BAD.


----------



## pinkle

Wow...It sounds like this was a pretty good week for weight loss  Congrats to all the losers!!!

I am maintaing (not by choice!)
Enjoy the weekend everyone!


----------



## brinalyn530

Thanks Rose!

Oops, forgot about this :

For part two of the challenge, think of one of SMALL goal you can make for yourself this week to make you "win your race". It does not need to be exercise related (but it could be). It can be anything that will help you have a happy and healthy life. The most important thing is that the goal is small and can be achieved in ONE week.

Well, this one is kind of easy for me because I am currently staring down my very first 5k tomorrow morning! So my goal is to finish it and not be last. I’m not setting any time goals for myself since it is my first race and this is a brand new event and I really have no idea what to expect. Nor am I willing to say I will not walk, because they haven’t even told us the course so I don’t know if I’m looking at hills or asphalt or concrete, or anything really (is that normal btw?). So, my goal is to finish (which I don’t expect to be a problem) and not be last (considering I have no idea how many people are even running this is a little concerning, I mean if only 10 people show up I could be in trouble ). I will report in on Monday morning to let y’all know how it went!

Also, I wanted to chime in on the artificial sweetener/refined white sugar and flour/diet or non-diet soda stuff – I’ve read a lot of books about diet/health/fitness/ food in general over the past year and a half or so, almost all of them treat these things as poisonous to your body on some level or another.  That’s what really hit home for me – poisonous! The sooner you can cut back and eventually eliminate these things from your diet, the better off you’ll be from a health AND weight loss perspective. Don’t get me wrong, I still have a Klondike bar or some Hershey Kisses every now and again, but I went from drinking four or five cans of Mountain Dew a day to nothing but water, milk (organic, but that’s a whole other conversation  !), green tea with honey, and V8 Fusion juice on occasion. I use whole wheat pasta and whole grain bread (having a hard time finding sprouted around here for some reason – but I would get that instead if I could). These things have made a tremendous impact on the way I feel on a day to day basis and I truly believe that these changes – especially the soda and sugar changes – have contributed to a better quality of life, even before the exercising got ramped up and the weight started coming off.

If anyone is interested in learning more about this stuff, a good place to start is Jillian Michael’s Master your Metabolism - good information, easy to read, pretty quick to get through (but I read quickly and a lot so that last part may not be applicable to everyone).  

OK, stepping off the soapbox ! I'm going to go ahead and log out for the weekend. Wishing you all a happy and healthy weekend  !

Bree


----------



## Rose&Mike

Bree--have a GREAT RACE!!!!!


----------



## keenercam

Bree -- Good luck on your race!! Remember the WISH motto -- "Dead Last Finish is better than Did Not Finish which greatly trumps Did Not Start".  And just think, you are only racing against yourself.  Whatever you accomplish tomorrow will be a personal best for you.  Your goal for the next 5k will be to beat tomorrow' s time.  

Jbm02 – Good luck tomorrow!  Be sure to let us know how it goes.  

Jen – So glad you got a full day sub job for today.  That is wonderful.  When my friend started subbing, she found that she had to start declining opportunities to sub because she was being called literally every day.

There was so much more I wanted to respond to, but I am heading out of work shortly to my son's school's first football game (and first marching band performance of the season).  Have a great night, everyone!


----------



## keenercam

Oh, I meant to respond to the QOTD:

QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.

1. I got to know more of you here, and to enjoy hearing your introductions and getting all sorts of ideas for exercise and food.

2.  Having committed to this forced me to go to my WW meeting yesterday rather than skipping it because I knew I hadn't done well.  Since I am using those WIs for my weekly BL weights, I had to go so that I'd have something to report to Shannon for the week.

3.  I drank my water every day so that I could at least have 7 HH points.  LOL!

My goal for this week is to average 20 minutes of exercise every day.


----------



## 50sjayne

brinalyn530 said:


> Thanks Rose!
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in learning more about this stuff, a good place to start is Jillian Michael’s Master your Metabolism - good information, easy to read, pretty quick to get through (but I read quickly and a lot so that last part may not be applicable to everyone).
> 
> OK, stepping off the soapbox ! I'm going to go ahead and log out for the weekend. Wishing you all a happy and healthy weekend  !
> 
> Bree



I have that book and quit reading it-- I need to start that one up again. It wasn't because I didn't like it, it was just I was distracted by something else.
Also I'd like to say thanks because I decided from a few posts here to look into flavoring my own water--there's lots of ideas online!



lovedvc said:


> Well half way through the summer challenge I went MIA.  After my vacation I just couldn't get back into it.  The weight I had gained during vacation is still with me, but only that weight I haven't added to it.  I'm in again and would love to reach my goal during this challenge.  I may be having shoulder surgery sometime in November it all depends on how physical therapy goes.  I would like to have a good dent in my weight by then because after surgery boredom will set it and that's not good.



I've jsut decided I need to just get back in the mood-- I'm maintaining but just so. I want to maintain on the dot this challenge or go below. Jeez there's nothing wrong with me- other than some stress I should be able to handle. You think about it flu and cold season is coming up and an injury/health problem could happen at any time. I need to quit being a wuss and just do it.



Rose&Mike said:


> 50sjayne--congrats on the truck! I drive a stick shift and I love it.
> 
> So I don't know what to do. I feel like there is a tug of war going on in my brain right now. I know it's a good problem to have, so I'm not upset or anything, I just don't know how to be done losing. I guess it's a process and I just need to be a little more patient.



Hey-- you're my hero skinny gal. You and the other girl runners on here--amazing. I've had trouble with some of the same issues you are having with maintaining. The control thing is huge. 

My stepdad took me out on my days off (boy did I need those) and was giving me pointers with the truck. It made me smile to think about 25 years ago he was taking me out those same roads to teach me to drive. I'm feeling more comfy with her. Now I still have to deal with the kids school which is $83 a credit now ugh...he is as cool as a cucumber-- I am not going to be ok until he is attending his classes-- that's not until Sept. 30. Stepdad is going to take over the payments-- taking the money out and using his card for the miles so that's a relief. We had to kind of hide it...

Got the boys fixed today and I need to go pick 'em up now. Tried to do some catching up today--whew! I'm on page 35 now anyway. Good to see it so active.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.



Hey everyone, I am up a little bit, but I guess that is to be expected since I didn't eat much last week and now finally have my appetite back, I just have to watch myself and not over do it.

as far as the QOTD goes, I really have to say that 

#1 I am alive
#2 thank God I am alive
#3 I cherish everday because I am alive!

I know it is not the "normal" answer, but that is where my mindset it right now, and I can't help smiling, crying, worrying, laughing through tears, and just enjoying life and appreciating truly every breath I take


----------



## lisah0711

Good evening all!  

Please be sure to PM those weights to LuvBaloo and HH numbers to jenanderson today.  Connie96 is still taking folks for WIN! so send in those numbers if you haven't already.

Thank you, *CC,* for being our coach this week.

I'm down 2 pounds today.  It was 4 yesterday but apparently there is a little adjustment somewhere.  It will probably be gone tomorrow but I don't mind having a bit of a head start on next week.  

 to our two newest members, MacG and MickeyMagic!  



jenanderson said:


> *
> PART TWO*
> So often many of us feel so overwhelmed with all that is going on in life.  In trying to think about how to lesson the stress of it all, try to look at how to create some smaller goals that will lead you to success.
> 
> *If you set a goal for yourself and are able to achieve it, you have won your race. Your goal can be to come in first, to improve your performance, or just finish the race. It's up to you. ~Dave Scott, triathlete *
> 
> For part two of the challenge, think of one of *SMALL* goal you can make for yourself this week to make you "win your race".  It does not need to be exercise related (but it could be).  It can be anything that will help you have a happy and healthy life.  The most important thing is that the goal is small and can be achieved in ONE week.
> 
> Here's to a happy and healthy week!
> Jen



I'm going to do my new cross training work out twice before I see my trainer again on Wednesday.  That is a good supplement to my running regime.

*jenanderson,* good luck with your mud run tomorrow.  I know you will :rockband!



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.



1.  I dusted our my food journal and have been logging things the way I should.
2.  I started working with a trainer who showed me I have a ways to go in the fitness department.  
3.  I had a lot of fun coaching.



flipflopmom said:


> Just back from dropping off DD, and did my weigh in.  I am pleased to report that despite only 1 run, 1 lost 1 pound.  Not going to make any top tens, but I am glad that I kept my eating under control, even w/ the stress and my birthday!  11 pounds to goal!



 Woo hoo! 11 pounds to goal!  

*Maria,* enjoy your trip to Colorado next week! 

*my3princes,* hope that you are feeling better soon!

*Bree,* good luck on your race tomorrow!  



cclovesdis said:


> I apologize. I put in some smilies and then was timed out and couldn't log back in so I lost my post. I did use Word, so all was not lost, but the smilies were.



You have to be careful of the smilie police with those long posts anyway.  I ran into that alot last week.  



liesel said:


> I have a busy weekend planned, my anniversary (#13!!!) is on Monday and we are going out on Saturday to celebrate.  This is my indulge meal, I went online to look at the menu and make my choices.  My strategy this year has been to delete a course from what I would normally eat, slow down, and enjoy.  I have enjoyed the meal every bit as before and am still full and satisified.



Sounds like you are off to a great start!    Happy Anniversary!  Our 17th is tomorrow.  



tggrrstarr said:


> Wow, I can't keep up!
> I am happy that all my hard work this week paid off- I lost 4.6 lbs. I increased my distance & intensity on my walk & really stuck with my water drinking. I averaged 69-110 oz a day!
> This weeks HH is funny, I made a salad for lunch before I read it with green beans, carrots, strawberries, tomatoes, apples & grapes. I think I met the goal for today!  Ha ha.
> Thurs QOTD- I don't think anyone is in my way. Three months from now, I might be, but so far so good.



Great loss!  

Hope that you are feeling better soon, *cruisindisney!* 



nettii said:


> So proud to say Im down a total of 4lbs! Ive worked out every day this week.



Another great loss!    We are going to be making some good progress on our group goal this week.

Parents week-end sounds like fun, *Rose,* and I know DS will be proud of his "new," fit Mom!  



Connie96 said:


> I have actually given up diet coke many times. I love to have one after I haven't had one in a long time because it makes me feel full and I feel so happy from the caffeine (and whatever other mood-altering chemicals are in it). But, then the second one, third one, etc., doesn't feel as good. And then I decide to back off again and I feel rotten the whole time I am "detoxing". I'm still in this phase right now, which is why I've been craving it all week. I am here to tell you, the chemicals in diet drinks are BAD.



ITA, Connie!   I've been cutting down on my Diet Coke but haven't managed to kick it yet.  I admire you for being able to do so.  



pinkle said:


> I am maintaing (not by choice!)



Maintain beats a gain every time in my book!  



keenercam said:


> There was so much more I wanted to respond to, but I am heading out of work shortly to my son's school's first football game (and first marching band performance of the season).  Have a great night, everyone!



Hope your team wins tonight, Cam!  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## cclovesdis

Connie96 said:


> Well, we have completed our first measure-in of our first ever WIN! Challenge.
> 
> We currently have 21 participants and an average total measurement of 158 ½ inches.




Thanks Connie for running WIN!



jenanderson said:


> Tomorrow is the big mud run.  I will have to leave early but will be sure to post photos and tell about the race.  In many ways I am terrified but it is another chance for me to prove to myself how far I have come.
> 
> Have a great afternoon everyone!
> Jen



Good luck tomorrow!



liesel said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am down 2 pounds for the week, which I'll definitely take, especially considering I went to a birthday party and a Rockies game over the holiday weekend (and had a sangria afterwards).  I think I would have lost more if I had gotten better sleep the last two nights.  Both mornings I was wide awake early but tired, plus I was awakened in the middle of the night by my son who had a bad dream.
> 
> Lets see, 3 things I am happy about this week: 1.  I completed W1D1 and W1D2 of C25K.  2. Yesterday I went to the gym for my strength training class in spite of feeling worn out and still gave it everything I had.  3.  At the birthday party (which was a family affair for my father, husband, and 2 kids), I had some raw veggies before dinner and only had 2 bites of cake before deciding it wasn't worth the calories.
> 
> This week I would like to get better sleep, only have 1 indulge meal instead of 3 like last weekend (those holidays!), and plan my lunches and have the food on hand (any suggestions for favorite lunches welcome-I'm getting kind of burned out on healthy sandwiches and salads).
> 
> I have a busy weekend planned, my anniversary (#13!!!) is on Monday and we are going out on Saturday to celebrate.  This is my indulge meal, I went online to look at the menu and make my choices.  My strategy this year has been to delete a course from what I would normally eat, slow down, and enjoy.  I have enjoyed the meal every bit as before and am still full and satisified.
> 
> I have been slowly trying to organize the house too.  I usually tackle one project a day when I have time (like a closet, pantry, toybox, etc) and I have a dedicated give away area in the basement that I am constantly adding to.  When a charity calls, I have stuff ready to go.  We just had a pick up yesterday and it was satisifying to see 17 bags of stuff go.
> 
> Sorry for my book, I hope everyone has a great weekend.  Hang in there all of you searching for jobs!



We love books! Great loss! And great week! Nice job at the party!



tggrrstarr said:


> Wow, I can't keep up!
> I am happy that all my hard work this week paid off- I lost 4.6 lbs. I increased my distance & intensity on my walk & really stuck with my water drinking. I averaged 69-110 oz a day!
> This weeks HH is funny, I made a salad for lunch before I read it with green beans, carrots, strawberries, tomatoes, apples & grapes. I think I met the goal for today!  Ha ha.
> Thurs QOTD- I don't think anyone is in my way. Three months from now, I might be, but so far so good.



Nice loss! Thats a lot of water! I do better when I drink 80 oz. myself.



cruisindisney said:


> UGH!  Not feeling great again today, but definately better.  Trying to decide if I should call the dr or just see how it plays out for the weekend.
> 
> Being sick makes me want comfort food and we all know how many calories are in comfort food.  Today is a struggle.
> 
> I am the one standing in my way for weight loss.  I can talk myself into and out of things several times a day.  Very annoying!
> 
> Three things from last week - Started C25K, made it back to the Y, ate well all week.



Hope you feel better soon! I started C25K too and am so glad I did!



cherry-pops said:


> 1) I've eaten all my meals in a calorie-controlled way by weighing everything and not being lazy about it.
> 2) I went out for jog, on my own to try and begin C25K.
> 3) I've acknowledged to others that I am trying to lose weight and be healthy, I always used to hide it before and keep it secret so not to be embarrassed - I can be confident about it now because I know I will get good results to be proud of.



I love #3!



tigger813 said:


> I'm back! I successfully cleaned the living room, dining room and even the kitchen and even straightened up the family room in case the girls decide to play Wii with the sitter tonight!



Yay! Have a great night out!



nettii said:


> So proud to say Im down a total of 4lbs! Ive worked out every day this week.



Congrats! Two great feats!



brinalyn530 said:


> Well, I have to add a new positive aspect I went to the running store at lunch to find something more comfortable to run in for tomorrow. I was set to buy XL shorts or a skirt, but they didnt have any XLs. The lady convinced me to try on a L to see how I liked the style of the skirt over capris and IT FIT ! So then I tried on the shorts in L and THEY FIT TOO  ! The last time I put anything on my bum that was smaller than XL was before I was pregnant with my son  that was ten years ago!
> 
> CC  My mom is only 52, so I can understand your difficulties finding properly fitting clothing. She used to get the petite jeans hemmed, but she gave up and now just rocks the frayed edges !
> 
> Sometimes I think the Greeks/Romans had it right when it comes to clothes  just get a sheet and tie it around, its easily adjustable and can even be flattering! No dressing rooms, no arbitrary sizes that vary depending on company/designer, no worrying about buttons or zippers not fastening properly. I could go on, but you guys probably already think Im crazy so Ill stop there  !



Bree, you cracked me up! Congrats on the new size! I think Im going to be an Ancient Greek/Roman for Halloween this year. Thanks for the suggestion.



Rose&Mike said:


> My goal is to have a planned snack every afternoon that has at least some protein in it--starting tomorrow, because I had a really late lunch today!
> 
> CC--this made me so sad. You know I have mom issues. Mom's should not say this stuff to their kids. I still in the back of my head wonder if my mom would think I am thin enough now, and I'm in my 40s! We can't change how our mom's react to us, we can only work on our own reaction.



First, what a great goal!

Second, thank you for your kind words. They were just what I needed after she told me today, I think you are getting fat.



Rose&Mike said:


> Next weekend is parent's weekend, so we are going to see DS!!!! I can't wait. I am needing a big old hug, and I have really been missing him.



Enjoy your time with DS! Good luck with the 5K!



Connie96 said:


> I am here to tell you, the chemicals in diet drinks are BAD.



ITA! Good luck!



pinkle said:


> Wow...It sounds like this was a pretty good week for weight loss  Congrats to all the losers!!!
> 
> I am maintaing (not by choice!)
> Enjoy the weekend everyone!



Sending good thoughts for a loss next week!



brinalyn530 said:


> Well, this one is kind of easy for me because I am currently staring down my very first 5k tomorrow morning! So my goal is to finish it and not be last. Im not setting any time goals for myself since it is my first race and this is a brand new event and I really have no idea what to expect.



Good luck with your 5K Bree! I love the goals you have set for yourself!



keenercam said:


> There was so much more I wanted to respond to, but I am heading out of work shortly to my son's school's first football game (and first marching band performance of the season).  Have a great night, everyone!



Hope it was a good game! You brought back memories of my clarinet-playing, marching band days.



keenercam said:


> Oh, I meant to respond to the QOTD:
> 
> QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.
> 
> 1. I got to know more of you here, and to enjoy hearing your introductions and getting all sorts of ideas for exercise and food.



I truly know we are a great bunch of people with a wealth of knowledge and are a great support system! I couldnt do it without all of you myself! Thanks!



50sjayne said:


> My stepdad took me out on my days off (boy did I need those) and was giving me pointers with the truck. It made me smile to think about 25 years ago he was taking me out those same rods to teach me to drive. I'm feeling more comfy with her.



Love the new truck!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hey everyone, I am up a little bit, but I guess that is to be expected since I didn't eat much last week and now finally have my appetite back, I just have to watch myself and not over do it.
> 
> as far as the QOTD goes, I really have to say that
> 
> #1 I am alive
> #2 thank God I am alive
> #3 I cherish everday because I am alive!
> 
> I know it is not the "normal" answer, but that is where my mindset it right now, and I can't help smiling, crying, worrying, laughing through tears, and just enjoying life and appreciating truly every breath I take



Hugs.



lisah0711 said:


> Thank you, *CC,* for being our coach this week.
> 
> I'm down 2 pounds today.  It was 4 yesterday but apparently there is a little adjustment somewhere.  It will probably be gone tomorrow but I don't mind having a bit of a head start on next week.
> 
> 1.  I dusted our my food journal and have been logging things the way I should.
> 2.  I started working with a trainer who showed me I have a ways to go in the fitness department.
> 3.  I had a lot of fun coaching.
> 
> You have to be careful of the smilie police with those long posts anyway.  I ran into that alot last week.



Sure! I love coaching!

Nice loss! You had a great week!

Thanks for the advice. I think Im going to pretty much skip using them. I apologize in advance.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I have had a very OP day. I even have a few points left over to have dessert. I have no idea what I'm going to have though.

I'm going to post tomorrow's QOTD now just in case I sleep longer than I plan to do so. I'm going to preface this with the following: I struggled immensely in deciding upon tomorrow's QOTD. The events of 9/11/01 will always be with me. However, my goal as coach in the 2nd week of this challenge was and is to motivate. As such, here is tomorrow's QOTD.

QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?


I'll go ahead and answer now. I want to be able to run an entire 5K race. I am going to continue with the C25K and not give up this time. I am also going to start walking more outside so that I can run on pavement or grass, etc. instead of just a treadmill.


----------



## Rose&Mike

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have had a very OP day. I even have a few points left over to have dessert. I have no idea what I'm going to have though.
> 
> I'm going to post tomorrow's QOTD now just in case I sleep longer than I plan to do so. I'm going to preface this with the following: I struggled immensely in deciding upon tomorrow's QOTD. The events of 9/11/01 will always be with me. However, my goal as coach in the 2nd week of this challenge was and is to motivate. As such, here is tomorrow's QOTD.
> 
> QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?
> 
> 
> *I'll go ahead and answer now. I want to be able to run an entire 5K race. I am going to continue with the C25K and not give up this time. I am also going to start walking more outside so that I can run on pavement or grass, etc. instead of just a treadmill*.


You can do this CC. Just be patient with yourself. Running is one of those things that truly will teach you patience if you stick with it. You will learn you can do so much more than you ever thought you could, and you will also learn, that sometimes things are out of your control and you can only do what you can do. I think that's a great goal.


----------



## my3princes

You've all inspired me.  I just printed out the c25k.  I have never ever wanted to run, but I know that I need exercise so I'm willing to give it a try.  It seems like a doable workout schedule.  There is no reason why I can't carve out 30 minutes 3 times a week.  Dh says he'll do it with me, but we'll see.  Our schedules don't overlap that often.  Another reason why I need to find a full time day job.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

brinalyn530 said:


> 1  pants (and other things) are almost falling down , thats a good thing and a bad thing (because I need to go shopping  I hate clothes shopping! )
> 2  Even though I was feeling lousy most of the day Sunday, I made better choices with my food rather than unwise choices
> 3  Even though my calves were still really tight from standing and dancing on a hill all night Saturday, I went for my run on Monday (although I was supposed to go on Sunday)



awesome accomplishments Bree!



cclovesdis said:


> I weighed-in this morning on my trust friend the Wii Balance Board and I am pleased to report that I maintained. I feared a gain, so I am content.



A maintain is better than a gain 



jenanderson said:


> Tomorrow is the big mud run.  I will have to leave early but will be sure to post photos and tell about the race.  In many ways I am terrified but it is another chance for me to prove to myself how far I have come.



I have been interested in what a mud run is like so I cant wait to see the pics and hear about the race.  Good Luck



liesel said:


> I am down 2 pounds for the week, which I'll definitely take, especially considering I went to a birthday party and a Rockies game over the holiday weekend (and had a sangria afterwards).



Wow excellent job considering the challenging times you have faced.  



tggrrstarr said:


> I am happy that all my hard work this week paid off- I lost 4.6 lbs.



Wow Kelli that is amazing.  I am sure we will be seeing you in the top ten this week.  Great work



nettii said:


> So proud to say Im down a total of 4lbs!



Awesome weight loss nettii I bet we will be seeing you in the top ten too.  Great job



brinalyn530 said:


> I was set to buy XL shorts or a skirt, but they didnt have any XLs. The lady convinced me to try on a L to see how I liked the style of the skirt over capris and IT FIT ! So then I tried on the shorts in L and THEY FIT TOO  ! The last time I put anything on my bum that was smaller than XL was before I was pregnant with my son  that was ten years ago!



Bree that is so awesome.  Good luck with your race tomorrow.  I cant wait to hear about it.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I went in to work today for a couple of hours. Next week I am sticking to my scheduled hours--I have been "donating" just a few too many lately. Next weekend is parent's weekend, so we are going to see DS!!!! I can't wait. I am needing a big old hug, and I have really been missing him. Parent's weekend last year was disasterous, but DS assures me this year will be better. And I know this is obnoxious, but I haven't seen most of these people in a year and I am feeling sooooo much better about myself, so looking forward to not feeling so awkward and yucky this time! We are even running the parent's weekend 5k--well actually Mike and I are running 3 miles before, doing the 5k, and 3 miles afterward. It's our last long run before W&D.
> 
> I was down again. 2.4 from last week.



I bet you will have a better time this year visiting Ds.  You look amazing and should feel very proud of yourself.  I cant believe the W&D is getting so close.  Boy the time really flies when we are all having so much fun.



brinalyn530 said:


> Also, I wanted to chime in on the artificial sweetener/refined white sugar and flour/diet or non-diet soda stuff  Ive read a lot of books about diet/health/fitness/ food in general over the past year and a half or so, almost all of them treat these things as poisonous to your body on some level or another.  Thats what really hit home for me  poisonous! The sooner you can cut back and eventually eliminate these things from your diet, the better off youll be from a health AND weight loss perspective. Dont get me wrong, I still have a Klondike bar or some Hershey Kisses every now and again, but I went from drinking four or five cans of Mountain Dew a day to nothing but water, milk (organic, but thats a whole other conversation  !), green tea with honey, and V8 Fusion juice on occasion. I use whole wheat pasta and whole grain bread (having a hard time finding sprouted around here for some reason  but I would get that instead if I could). These things have made a tremendous impact on the way I feel on a day to day basis and I truly believe that these changes  especially the soda and sugar changes  have contributed to a better quality of life, even before the exercising got ramped up and the weight started coming off.



Wow great information....thanks for sharing bree.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> #1 I am alive
> #2 thank God I am alive
> #3 I cherish everday because I am alive!
> 
> I know it is not the "normal" answer, but that is where my mindset it right now, and I can't help smiling, crying, worrying, laughing through tears, and just enjoying life and appreciating truly every breath I take



I cant say I blame you.  I would feel the same way.  Thanks for being honest and sharing. Hope you are feeling better soon.



lisah0711 said:


> I'm down 2 pounds today.  It was 4 yesterday but apparently there is a little adjustment somewhere.  It will probably be gone tomorrow but I don't mind having a bit of a head start on next week.



Great job Lisa.  Dont you hate when the day before weigh in day is so much better.  Hang in there....it will go down fast and hopefully help you out for next week.  Keep up the good work


Well I was so excited that I hit the 30lb mark that I went out to lunch with some of my staff.  I needed a break from work.  I ended up eating a few pieces of bread.  A cup of NE clam chowder ( a brothy kind) and a half of a cheesesteak hoagie.    I have no idea who took over my brain while I was making the choices.  I have not indulged like this in a while.  

I will honest and say that I was completely punished for it.  I made 3 trips to the bathroom at work and another when I got home.  My body was really traumatized by all I ate.  

Its out in the open now so I can move on and put it behind me.  Start tomorrow fresh with a 5 mile run.

TTYL


----------



## tigger813

Home from our night out! Waited an hour but it was worth it! BBQ Chicken pizza was heavenly! Of course they were practically forcing us out as the band was setting up next to out table! I had two raspberry white Russians and something called a Kracken Up! Really tasty!

Only bad eating for the weekend. Probably heading to bed soon since I've been awake since 4:40! Watching LOTR on TNT! One of my all time favorite movies!

Soccer at 10 and 11:30 tomorrow. DD2 and I will probably skip the 11:30 game this week. Need to get the garage cleaned out and go to the dump.

Also planning on going for a jog in the morning to test out my new sneakers! Also need to do more elliptical and my strength workouts! And more crunches!

Have a good night all!


----------



## tggrrstarr

I just got back from my walk, I spent an hour doing the P90X legs and back routine then went out for my 30 min walk.  I did the week 3 day 1 with my walk fast walk slow version.  I am excited to try it with my new shoes next week.  Unfortunately I have to wait til Tuesday  
 Dinner was Ravioli with ground chicken and chunky marinara.  I put carrots, zucchini and mushrooms in the sauce.  (the sauce was so hearty, I really didn't need much of the ravioli!)  I had an ok calorie day today, on the high side of my limit, but still under.  The chickfila breakfast was a splurge that almost cost me.  At least most of my other calories were either fruit or veggies.  Back to the old cereal breakfast for tomorrow.  
I do have to comment that special K is getting a whole lot of my money lately!  I am in love with their Fruit & Yogurt cereal and I've been eating a lot of their protein & snack bars.  On to today's questions:



jenanderson said:


> *Welcome to our Healthy Habits Challenge*
> 
> For part two of the challenge, think of one of *SMALL* goal you can make for yourself this week to make you "win your race".  It does not need to be exercise related (but it could be).  It can be anything that will help you have a happy and healthy life.  The most important thing is that the goal is small and can be achieved in ONE week.
> 
> Here's to a happy and healthy week!
> Jen



Last week I found some great, easy recipes on the Special K website.  I've tried four of them so far with great results.  My goal for this week is to search for some more easy, healthy low calorie recipes to try.  I hadn't realized til now what a rut my cooking has hit.  I am now aware of how sick I am of eating the same old things!



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.
> .



1. I managed to move past my plateau with all of your help and lose 4 lbs
2. I bought (& still waiting for!) a new pair of shoes to help me get more out   
      of my workouts
3. I have gotten lots of great ideas and inspiration from many of you here!  I 
     look forward to many more weeks together.



nettii said:


> We ordered px90 yesterday and my whole family is going to do it. It scares  the bagezzas out of me. but im gona do it! I want so bad to be fit.



Have fun!  Don't let it scare you, just do what you can and it won't seem so bad.  I actually look forward to some of the workouts!  I know I am not physically able to do all of the exercises but I feel great about what I can do.  Just let me know if you do get any questions - there's lots of ways to adapt!


----------



## Connie96

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?



Well, my current goal is to run a half-marathon. I've got a 10-week training plan that I will be starting this week. The race I plan to do is November 20. 


I had planned to run a 10k tomorrow, but I honestly don't have it in me. If it were local, I would suck it up and do it anyway, but a 2 hour drive each way, starting at 5:30, is just more time than I'm willing to commit to being awake tomorrow morning! I have been exhausted all week and I'm hoping that one good night of sleep might help me feel like myself again.

*Bree*, have a great race tomorrow. You're gonna love how it feels to finish!

*Jen*, I can't even imagine doing a mud run. Good luck and I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## flipflopmom

cclovesdis said:


> In summary, there are a few people/things standing in my way, although for the most part it is me. The medications I am on now do not cause weight gain, but it is still difficult for me to lose weight on them. There is still an occasional day when I wake up with vertigo and then have to debate how much movement is okay and in the end, I almost always decide to not exercise that day.QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.



CC -  to you!  You have come so far, and I am proud of you!  You will get to where you want to be.  You've got a better dr, bingeing has cut down, and you are killing us with the exercise. 

I forgot to do 3 aspects, so I am going back and re-answering QOTD:
1.  I lost a pound!
2.  Despite an emotional week, my first birthday without my daddy, birthday foods, and crazy life, I kept my emotional eating under control.
3.  This one is funny, but since all my others tie together, I'll post it.  While my brother didn't wish me happy birthday, he did give me one of his famous back handed compliments.  We tease each other relentlessly, usually when there is a monkey, gorilla, etc. on tv we'll say there you are, etc. We've bought each other ugly stuffed animals b/c they remind us of each other, etc.  Well, he told me "I saw you in Lowes' yesterday."  "WHAT?"  "Yeah, they had their Halloween stuff out."  "Oh, was it a princess?"  "No it was a skeleton, just bones.  Told Gina it looked just like you."    I'll take it!




JOANNEL said:


> Well I only lost .5 but after last week end I will take it!!!! I was so worried I gained some.


To rearrange Dr. Seuss "A loss is a loss no matter how small!"  Good job!



Dreamer24 said:


> I was successful with my exercise plan.  I walked 2-6 miles each day (2 on gym days, 4-6 on non gym days) and I went to the gym 4 times.  Unfortunately, I at bad all week.  My weight was EXACTLY the same.The last one I will need some help on.  For those of you who have changed your eating habits, how do you do it without giving up the things you enjoy or if you did have to give up the things you enjoy, how do you feel satisfied?  How do you teach yourself to like vegatables and healthy foods?  I love fruits and I like salad (but hate the work of preparing them!) but for veggies, I only eat corn, carrots, peas, green beans and broccoli.


Don't be so hard on yourself.  Look at the exercise you accomplished!  That alone will make you healthier, which is the main goal.  As for the eating, first off, I see potential here.  Carrots and broccoli.  I take a 2-3 c. bowl of carrots with me to work every day.  The crunching takes care of my need to chew and eat, and they fill me up like crazy.  I try to keep hummus there, too, for a different flavor combo.  I make sure I eat the bowl full, it's kind of a mini challenge.  I eat a large serving of broccoli before I eat anything else for lunch, again with hummus or sometimes a very small amount of ranch dressing, less than 1tsp for a whole 2 c. bowl.  When you grocery shop, grab baby carrots, broccoli, have you tried cauliflower?  cucumbers?  I cut them all up as soon as I get home, so we have them available for snacking and meals all week.  This helps my girls, as when they are hungry they know mamas going to say "fruit or veg".  I must admit, that this is one thing I am so super proud of, to have that change in their diet.  I put out a plate of the veggies when I am cooking, and we all snack on it before dinner.  Do you like baby spinach?  I know you mentioned you like salads.  I love the stuff, especially once I learned how few calories are in a huge bowl, which is filling for me.  I try to take it at least 2-3 times a week for my lunch.  I fill a huge bowl, add a couple of tsp. of light vinagrette dressing.  

I will promise you this.  Once you begin the changes, your body will slowly start to reject the bad stuff.  When I eat greasy, fatty foods, I get serious stomachaches.  One thing that helped me was to read the wonderful things that broccoli, carrots, spinach, etc. do for you.  As for giving up things, for the first few months, I had to give it ALL up.  Completely cold turkey.  All sugar, most white breads, flours, etc, all junk food.  No splurges.  No cheating.  One cheat became a fast fall down a steep hill, so I had to have the willpower to say no.  Once my body got used to the new foods, I got over the cravings for the most part.  Now, I am like Rose.  If I REALLY want something, I have it.  Sometimes a taste, sometimes a half a serving, whatever.  Otherwise, my brain builds it up to be the best thing ever, and I can't get over it.  Yesterday, DH bought cookies that looked heavenly.  They were huge, and yummy.  Since I indulged and ate 2 of the beasts, I didn't have any calories left for dinner.  Went to bed hungry.  Lesson learned, for the day.  



DisneyObsession said:


> Well...I got through my first full week and have lost 2.5 lbs. I am very excited and know that with all your support I will reach my goal.


Wonderful job!!!!!!!



pjlla said:


> Tough to answer, since it has been a lousy week for me... I came down with a bad cold/sore throat, had to work unexpectedly two days, and have been in high gear getting some stuff done around the house.  My exercise has definitely been on the back burner.





pjlla said:


> I'm still fighting this stupid cold.... headache is mostly gone, sore throat is improved, but now I'm coughing and sniffling... so no run again today.


P = sorry you had such a rough week!  Hope you feel better, mentally and physically, very soon!



Worfiedoodles said:


> 3 Positive Aspects of the 1st Week:  1) I ran the day after I got back from my vacation 2) We restocked the house with good food right away 3) I was able to get a couple of days of "office laps" in for an hour yesterday and today -- it's like bonus walking in the air conditioning, without any colleagues around


GREAT job Maria!!!!



Connie96 said:


> Taryn, you're making entirely too much sense for me to understand you. It's like we speak two different languages or something. Again! You with the smart planning. I have actually done something similar in the past and it was helpful. I think I'll give it another try.1) I exercised 6 days this week. I never did really want to, but once I got started, I was glad to be getting it done.
> 2) Craving diet coke every morning this week, but haven't had one since... last Sunday?
> 3) I feel like I really am making progress toward finding the balance of sustainable lifestyle changes.


Connie - great job this week!  AS for my language, that's how I've always rolled.  It drives DH crazy when he's home - he's forever telling me "just go to bed"  Well, I will, once everyone's bags are packed, clothes are laid out, dishes are in dishwasher, face is washed, lunches are ready, coffee is made, and laundry is rebooted.  One thing I have had to learn is that I can do something in 5 minutes.  It's hard for me not to finish something, but by chipping away at a project, I feel better.  If you like lists, make one of each step, (old clothes out, sort by size, sort by season, etc) when you can cross one step off, you'll feel better than if you have "organize clothes" written down and have to wait until the project is done to do it. Another hint - don't fold anything till its' done.  You'll be looking at those tags way too many times to deal with that until the end! 



tigger813 said:


> Lost .8 for the week! Contributing the small loss to my overindulgence last weekend and this annoying bloated feeling I've had the last two days.Gonna be hard as I'm a BL addict!!!


Tracey - think about how you felt all those weeks you had to post a gain!  You lost, baby, you lost.  I'm an addict too.  Good thing we have a support group for that!



my3princes said:


> I started out very strong and lost 3 lbs, then stress, life and a nasty cold put a damper on that.  I was up a pound from my starting weight today.  I normally weigh in on Sunday as that just works best for me.  Maybe I'll at least break even by then.  It sucks having a head cold, sore throat, ear ache and worst of all bed spins (with no alcohol involved).


I hope you feel better soon!  You've made some strides that you can be proud of!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> You deserve some time to unwind.  Im sure the girls with have a blast with there grandparents.  Have a great time at the game.Your sophie tells you more about what happened at PS then my kindergartner tells me.  I feel like I have to pull teeth to get anything out of him.  I guess its a boy thing. Hit my half way goal.  Official lost 30 of the 60lbs that was   a 2.2lb weight loss for the week.


WAY TO GO LINDSAY!!! I am sooo proud of you!   I hope they have fun.  I miss the little princesses, though.  I have NEVER been the mom to take time away from them, so it's hard for me.  VT games are almost the only time we go out. I know we need more date nights, but I really just enjoy the family time, when we can squeeze it in!  



brinalyn530 said:


> 1  pants (and other things) are almost falling down , thats a good thing and a bad thing (because I need to go shopping  I hate clothes shopping! )
> 2  Even though I was feeling lousy most of the day Sunday, I made better choices with my food rather than unwise choices
> 3  Even though my calves were still really tight from standing and dancing on a hill all night Saturday, I went for my run on Monday (although I was supposed to go on Sunday)


Bree - isn't it the best feeling!  Awesome about the size pants, and I will tell you, clothes shopping gets more fun as you try on stuff you never think you'll wear and it fits, or even better, is too big!  Good luck on your race!



Cupcaker said:


> 1. I lost a pound-but I had to fight for EVERY ounce.2. I now have a place to go to for support   Thanks everyone!
> 3. I am learning a lot more about healthy eating, exercise, etc.  What I learn on this thread is invaluable.


I know what you mean about fighting for every ounce!  But way to go!  I am so glad you mentioned the lack of emphasis on veggies growing up. It helped me to realize how far I've come in "project healthy kids" with my own girls!  As for cooking with veggies - I 'm weird like that. I 'm not a casserole/mixed up foods person.  I keep mini bags of frozen veggies, and lots of cut up fresh veggies, and they are my sides.  All those chunks of veggies would make me GAG!!!!  



cclovesdis said:


> I weighed-in this morning on my trust friend the Wii Balance Board and I am pleased to report that I maintained. I feared a gain, so I am content.No new do-upper lip waxing. Unfortunately.


CC - you are on your way for a loss this challenge!  Keep it up!  Good job getting the app done!  I think my DD is going to need those upper lip waxings soon, even though she's only11.  She got a hairy body from her Daddy.    She's pretty pale, and it's dark, I'm starting to notice, and I'm sure she'll be more self-conscious about it as she gets older.  I'd love to do it now, b/c it bothers me.  I'm such a terrible mom!



jenanderson said:


> Tomorrow is the big mud run.  I will have to leave early but will be sure to post photos and tell about the race.  In many ways I am terrified but it is another chance for me to prove to myself how far I have come.


GO SUPERJEN GO!!!!!!



liesel said:


> I am down 2 pounds for the week, which I'll definitely take, especially considering I went to a birthday party and a Rockies game over the holiday weekend (and had a sangria afterwards).


Great job!  We sound a lot alike w/ the organizing, and methods to eating out madness!



tggrrstarr said:


> Wow, I can't keep up!
> I am happy that all my hard work this week paid off- I lost 4.6 lbs. I increased my distance & intensity on my walk & really stuck with my water drinking. I averaged 69-110 oz a day!


GREAT JOB KELLI!!!!



cruisindisney said:


> UGH!  Not feeling great again today, but definately better.  Trying to decide if I should call the dr or just see how it plays out for the weekend.


Feel better soon!



cherry-pops said:


> I am so glad it's the weekend and I can get all the work-crazy out of my head for a few days. I need to relax, today I was so busy I felt like I was running a marathon!3) I've acknowledged to others that I am trying to lose weight and be healthy, I always used to hide it before and keep it secret so not to be embarrassed - I can be confident about it now because I know I will get good results to be proud of.



I know what you mean about work.  I don't think I've ever been so glad to see 3:40 on Friday!  I will tell you that the public acknowledgement helped me a lot, especially once I started losing.  Almost like I would seem like a faker if I cheated.  It's funny b/c now, a friend of mine had cupcakes and said "I would offer you one, but I'm pretty sure it's against your religion now."



nettii said:


> So proud to say Im down a total of 4lbs! Ive worked out every day this week.


GREAT LOSSS!!!!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Mike keeps saying--you need to eat when you're hungry. I have really learned to ignore being hungry, too much I think, so I'm going to work on this.  My goal is to have a planned snack every afternoon that has at least some protein in it--starting tomorrow, because I had a really late lunch today!Taryn--Have a great time at the VT game!!!!! So glad Sophie is enjoying preschool!


Good for you!  I know what you mean about hunger.  I can ignore hunger a lot better than a craving!



Rose&Mike said:


> I went in to work today for a couple of hours. Next week I am sticking to my scheduled hours--I have been "donating" just a few too many lately. Next weekend is parent's weekend, so we are going to see DS!!!! We are even running the parent's weekend 5k--well actually Mike and I are running 3 miles before, doing the 5k, and 3 miles afterward. It's our last long run before W&D.I was down again. 2.4 from last week. I'm going to leave my maintain weight where it is for now, and see how the next couple of weeks go. Mike also suggested maybe going to 5 small meals a day, which I am thinking about as well. I wouldn't even mind going down a bit more--that pesky belly is still sticking around--I just don't feel in control of anything right now, which is what is bothering me.


Awesome that they have a 5K run on parents' weekend!  I wish I had your loss, but then, I didn't have your exercise, so I can't complain!  I think I have about 10 small meals a day. That might be the key for me.  I eat a little something every 2-3 hours until about 6 or 7.  



pinkle said:


> I am maintaing (not by choice!)
> Enjoy the weekend everyone!



  Better than a gain!



brinalyn530 said:


> Also, I wanted to chime in on the artificial sweetener/refined white sugar and flour/diet or non-diet soda stuff  Ive read a lot of books about diet/health/fitness/ food in general over the past year and a half or so, almost all of them treat these things as poisonous to your body on some level or another.  Thats what really hit home for me  poisonous! The sooner you can cut back and eventually eliminate these things from your diet, the better off youll be from a health AND weight loss perspective. Dont get me wrong, I still have a Klondike bar or some Hershey Kisses every now and again, but I went from drinking four or five cans of Mountain Dew a day to nothing but water, milk (organic, but thats a whole other conversation  !), green tea with honey, and V8 Fusion juice on occasion. I use whole wheat pasta and whole grain bread (having a hard time finding sprouted around here for some reason  but I would get that instead if I could). These things have made a tremendous impact on the way I feel on a day to day basis and I truly believe that these changes  especially the soda and sugar changes  have contributed to a better quality of life, even before the exercising got ramped up and the weight started coming off.


Ah... a subject close to my heart!  Still working on the flour part,  I love bread so much, especially artisan breads, and they are hard to find in the wheat versions.  



keenercam said:


> 2.  Having committed to this forced me to go to my WW meeting yesterday rather than skipping it because I knew I hadn't done well.  Since I am using those WIs for my weekly BL weights, I had to go so that I'd have something to report to Shannon for the week. I drank my water every day so that I could at least have 7 HH points.  LOL!My goal for this week is to average 20 minutes of exercise every day.


Good job CAM!!!  You are on your way!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hey everyone, I am up a little bit, but I guess that is to be expected since I didn't eat much last week and now finally have my appetite back, I just have to watch myself and not over do it.
> #1 I am alive
> #2 thank God I am alive
> #3 I cherish everday because I am alive!


Great perspective.  We thank God you are alive, too!!!!!!!



lisah0711 said:


> I'm down 2 pounds today.  It was 4 yesterday but apparently there is a little adjustment somewhere.  It will probably be gone tomorrow but I don't mind having a bit of a head start on next week.



Thanks for coaching last week, and hosting every week!  We couldn't do it w/o you!  2lb loss is good!


cclovesdis said:


> I'm going to post tomorrow's QOTD now just in case I sleep longer than I plan to do so. I'm going to preface this with the following: I struggled immensely in deciding upon tomorrow's QOTD. The events of 9/11/01 will always be with me. However, my goal as coach in the 2nd week of this challenge was and is to motivate. As such, here is tomorrow's QOTD. What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?



My goal is to run a half marathon. I had planned one for November, but have backed away from that just b/c of my schedule.  I don't want to get myself into something that I can't complete.  I know it sounds like excuses, but I'm not sure 1 month is enough to get it done. (1 month b/c that's what I'll have after Brad goes back on 1st)



my3princes said:


> You've all inspired me.  I just printed out the c25k.  I have never ever wanted to run, but I know that I need exercise so I'm willing to give it a try.


Watch out, it's addicting!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> ell I was so excited that I hit the 30lb mark that I went out to lunch with some of my staff.  I needed a break from work.  I ended up eating a few pieces of bread.  A cup of NE clam chowder ( a brothy kind) and a half of a cheesesteak hoagie.    I have no idea who took over my brain while I was making the choices.  I have not indulged like this in a while.  I will honest and say that I was completely punished for it.  I made 3 trips to the bathroom at work and another when I got home.  My body was really traumatized by all I ate.


Yeah, Lindsay, I did the same thing.  I was just celebrating Friday, and that darn DH that gets in my way brought home cookies!  So yeah, cookies for dinner, and a few onion rings he brought home too.  I've been in the bathroom a lot, too.  Amazing how our bodies reject the bad stuff now!



tigger813 said:


> Home from our night out! Waited an hour but it was worth it! BBQ Chicken pizza was heavenly! Of course they were practically forcing us out as the band was setting up next to out table! I had two raspberry white Russians and something called a Kracken Up! Really tasty!


Glad you had fun!



tggrrstarr said:


> I just got back from my walk, I spent an hour doing the P90X legs and back routine then went out for my 30 min walk.  I did the week 3 day 1 with my walk fast walk slow version.  I am excited to try it with my new shoes next week.  Unfortunately I have to wait til Tuesday   1. I managed to move past my plateau with all of your help and lose 4 lbs2.


Great job!!!!! P90X scares the soup out of me!


Gotta be quick, gotta get ready!
#1.  Remembering 9/11.  
#2.  Homework is DONE!  I can enjoy the weekend!
#3.  One month from today, DH is on 1st again!!!!
#4.  Gonna have some liquid calories today!
#5.  Let's GO HOKIES!!!!!

HAVE A SUPER SATURDAY!!!!!!
TARYN!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Good Morning All!  For all those who lost a loved one on 9/11 you are all in my prayers today.  It's amazing so many years later the emotions from that day are still so vivid in my mind.  

Today I am going to start my day with a 5 mile run in this gorgeous weather! Then its some cleaning and laundry.  After lunch my cousin is bringing her daughters over for them to have a sleepover.  So my house will include my two boys 5 and 3 and two girls 7 and 3.  God help me.

I hope you all enjoy your weekend.


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  I knew that this challenge starting the first week of school would not be good.  The first week is the hardest and this year is even worse since my classes are so large.  It gets easier as I get more and more into the routine of it.  

Yesterday I helped distribute popcorn to Boy Scout units.  When I looked at my pedometer from yesterday it says 22000 steps.  I worked all day at school and then spent 5 1/2 hours walking a warehouse sorting and giving out popcorn.  That doesn't include the all the boxes I lifted.  Let's just say that I ach all over.

To top it off yesterday my throat was scratchy and my voice sounded a little off a couple of times during the day.  It was hurting by the end of the evening and I know I was snoring during the night.  I am very congested this morning.  The good thing we have nothing planned for the day and I don't have anywhere to go.  I am going to make a couple pots of tea and sit and knit and take care of myself.

I tried to read all the pages from yesterday but I can't concentrate right now. 


Have a great day everyone


----------



## DisneyObsession

donac said:


> Yesterday I helped distribute popcorn to Boy Scout units.  When I looked at my pedometer from yesterday it says 22000 steps.  I worked all day at school and then spent 5 1/2 hours walking a warehouse sorting and giving out popcorn.  That doesn't include the all the boxes I lifted.  Let's just say that I ach all over.
> 
> To top it off yesterday my throat was scratchy and my voice sounded a little off a couple of times during the day.  It was hurting by the end of the evening and I know I was snoring during the night.  I am very congested this morning.  The good thing we have nothing planned for the day and I don't have anywhere to go.  I am going to make a couple pots of tea and sit and knit and take care of myself.



donac...that is ALOT of walking! And with all the lifting it's no wonder you ache all over! Just think of all those calories you burned. Hope your throat is feeling better...good thing you can take it easy today and take care of yourself. Enjoy your day.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Today I am going to start my day with a 5 mile run in this gorgeous weather! Then its some cleaning and laundry.  After lunch my cousin is bringing her daughters over for them to have a sleepover.  So my house will include my two boys 5 and 3 and two girls 7 and 3.  God help me.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your weekend.



MO2P: Good luck on the run this morning....sounds like you have a busy day. When my kids were young I use to love having sleepovers! A house full of kids can be sooo much fun! Enjoy these moments as before you know it they are married and out on their own and you are wishing for those younger, crazier days again. 



Connie96 said:


> I have actually given up diet coke many times. I love to have one after I haven't had one in a long time because it makes me feel full and I feel so happy from the caffeine (and whatever other mood-altering chemicals are in it). But, then the second one, third one, etc., doesn't feel as good. And then I decide to back off again and I feel rotten the whole time I am "detoxing". I'm still in this phase right now, which is why I've been craving it all week. I am here to tell you, the chemicals in diet drinks are BAD.



Connie...I have had to give up all diet drinks/food that have aspartame in them. I have an article that says the aspartame turns to formaldehyde when we digest it and I was drinking so many of those flavored waters with it I developed an allergy to formaldehyde. I have found I don't even like the taste of diet stuff anymore. I drink water, herbal teas and a little milk. If I splurge on a soda, I usually drink ginger ale. I had heard somewhere that if I grandmothers wouldn't recognize a food, we shouldn't eat it!  Just a thought.



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?



OK CC...my one fitness goal is walk 5 miles without dying.  To achieve this, I will exercise 4x's a week and start walking the steps at work on breaks. I am not a runner, so walking this will be an accomplishment.

I am working today, but am counting down until I leave for the Gulf of Mexico for a week! I leave next Saturday and am going with 4 friends. I am looking forward to the vacation and can use the break from the stress of work.

Hope you all have a GREAT SATURDAY!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

To all gals running today- You Are Awesome!!!!
Prayers for all those affected by the 9/11 tragedy.

I lost over 4 lbs this week
The downside is, because I'm losing it through diet, I'm getting "lazy" and not wanting to exercise; I keep finding excuses- which is why I'm grateful for you guys!

Three things from this week...
1.lost weight
2.started wearing my MBT's again
3.went to BFF's bday and stayed completely on plan (even though there were to die for mini bundt cakes...)

Goal for this week is to actually get on the elliptical and move at least 3 times


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Saturday all!  



50sjayne said:


> I've jsut decided I need to just get back in the mood-- I'm maintaining but just so. I want to maintain on the dot this challenge or go below. Jeez there's nothing wrong with me- other than some stress I should be able to handle. You think about it flu and cold season is coming up and an injury/health problem could happen at any time. I need to quit being a wuss and just do it.



You can do it, Susan!    Were the boys mad at you when you picked them up?  



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hey everyone, I am up a little bit, but I guess that is to be expected since I didn't eat much last week and now finally have my appetite back, I just have to watch myself and not over do it.
> 
> as far as the QOTD goes, I really have to say that
> 
> #1 I am alive
> #2 thank God I am alive
> #3 I cherish everday because I am alive!
> 
> I know it is not the "normal" answer, but that is where my mindset it right now, and I can't help smiling, crying, worrying, laughing through tears, and just enjoying life and appreciating truly every breath I take



, Vija, with all you have been through lately, I think this is the perfect answer!  



cclovesdis said:


> However, my goal as coach in the 2nd week of this challenge was and is to motivate. As such, here is tomorrow's QOTD.
> 
> QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?



My big fitness goal right now is to run the Princess half in February with mikamah.    One thing that I can do to help myself achieve that goal is to make sure that I am running (or run/walking) three times every single week so that when November 1st rolls around and it is time to start my training, I will already be rocking and rolling!  



Rose&Mike said:


> You can do this CC. Just be patient with yourself. Running is one of those things that truly will teach you patience if you stick with it. You will learn you can do so much more than you ever thought you could, and you will also learn, that sometimes things are out of your control and you can only do what you can do. I think that's a great goal.



There speaks the voice of experience!  



my3princes said:


> You've all inspired me.  I just printed out the c25k.  I have never ever wanted to run, but I know that I need exercise so I'm willing to give it a try.  It seems like a doable workout schedule.  There is no reason why I can't carve out 30 minutes 3 times a week.  Dh says he'll do it with me, but we'll see.  Our schedules don't overlap that often.  Another reason why I need to find a full time day job.



I'll be interested to hear how you like it, Deb!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> awesome accomplishments Bree!



Speaking of awesome accomplishments, Lindsay, congrats on making it halfway to your goal!  

 for you and your mob tonight!  Good luck!



tigger813 said:


> Also planning on going for a jog in the morning to test out my new sneakers! Also need to do more elliptical and my strength workouts! And more crunches!



Hope your new sneakers helped you to run faster and jump higher!  



tggrrstarr said:


> 1. I managed to move past my plateau with all of your help and lose 4 lbs
> 2. I bought (& still waiting for!) a new pair of shoes to help me get more out
> of my workouts
> 3. I have gotten lots of great ideas and inspiration from many of you here!  I
> look forward to many more weeks together.
> 
> Have fun!  Don't let it scare you, just do what you can and it won't seem so bad.  I actually look forward to some of the workouts!  I know I am not physically able to do all of the exercises but I feel great about what I can do.  Just let me know if you do get any questions - there's lots of ways to adapt!



Sounds like a great week for you and thanks for sharing about the P90X.



Connie96 said:


> Well, my current goal is to run a half-marathon. I've got a 10-week training plan that I will be starting this week. The race I plan to do is November 20.



Glad that you are going to give your body and rest this week-end, Connie!  



flipflopmom said:


> Gotta be quick, gotta get ready!
> #1.  Remembering 9/11.
> #2.  Homework is DONE!  I can enjoy the weekend!
> #3.  One month from today, DH is on 1st again!!!!
> #4.  Gonna have some liquid calories today!
> #5.  Let's GO HOKIES!!!!!
> 
> HAVE A SUPER SATURDAY!!!!!!
> TARYN!



Glad that you are ready for a great week-end, Taryn!    Get some rest, girl.  



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.  I knew that this challenge starting the first week of school would not be good.  The first week is the hardest and this year is even worse since my classes are so large.  It gets easier as I get more and more into the routine of it.
> 
> Yesterday I helped distribute popcorn to Boy Scout units.  When I looked at my pedometer from yesterday it says 22000 steps.  I worked all day at school and then spent 5 1/2 hours walking a warehouse sorting and giving out popcorn.  That doesn't include the all the boxes I lifted.  Let's just say that I ach all over.



Wow!  No wonder you are tired, dona.    Hope you are feeling better soon.   This is the time of year that everyone is sharing their new bugs at school.  



DisneyObsession said:


> OK CC...my one fitness goal is walk 5 miles without dying.  To achieve this, I will exercise 4x's a week and start walking the steps at work on breaks. I am not a runner, so walking this will be an accomplishment.



Sounds like a great goal to me!  

Going to the store this morning to get the things for our anniversary dinner.  Grilled pizza with home grown tomatoes and basil. I know 9/11 is a sad day for America, but it was our day first and we don't let anyone put a damper on our special day.  

*Liesel,* enjoy your anniversary celebration tonight!  September brides rock!    

Have a great Saturday all!


----------



## mikamah

My thoughts and prayers go out to all who lost loved ones 9 years ago today.

Congrats to all who saw losses this week, and hugs to those who were disappointed with the scale.  Remember all the positive changes you are making will add up, and the scale is only one measurement and many factors can affect it.



my3princes said:


> There is no reason why I can't carve out 30 minutes 3 times a week.


This was exactly the reason I stuck with it when I started.  Such a small amount of time to take out of your busy week for yourself, and in 9 weeks you can see amazing changes in your endurance.  You can do it!!!!   



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- 1. Wore a size 12 pant for the first time in a long time this week.
> 2. Ran 7 miles....longest run to date
> 3. Hit my half way goal.  Official lost 30 of the 60lbs that was
> a 2.2lb weight loss for the week.


Whoo hoo!!! Congrats on 30 gone, size 12 and 7 miles!!!  What an awesome week for you.



Connie96 said:


> For those of you who were feeling a little freaked-out about seeing your number all added up, compare it to this one: _Our group total measurement is 3,328 ½ inches._  Do you like the look of your number a little better now?!


Thanks for this.  I feel better now.



jenanderson said:


> Good Afternoon everyone!  This will be another fly by post as I have only 8 minutes!
> 
> I am subbing at our high school today...12th grade British and World Literature!    Actually it is going well and I am loving being in the classroom 2 days in a row.
> 
> I won't be on much tonight either because I have to clean the house before my friend and her husband come.  They are running the mud run with me tomorrow and are staying the night since they are from out of town.
> 
> Tomorrow is the big mud run.  I will have to leave early but will be sure to post photos and tell about the race.  In many ways I am terrified but it is another chance for me to prove to myself how far I have come.
> 
> Have a great afternoon everyone!
> Jen


Hope your day went well.  Good luck on your mud run today!!  I can't wait to hear all about it and see some pics.  



brinalyn530 said:


> Well, I have to add a new positive aspect… I went to the running store at lunch to find something more comfortable to run in for tomorrow. I was set to buy XL shorts or a skirt, but they didn’t have any XLs. The lady convinced me to try on a L to see how I liked the style of the skirt over capris and IT FIT ! So then I tried on the shorts in L and THEY FIT TOO  ! The last time I put anything on my bum that was smaller than XL was before I was pregnant with my son – that was ten years ago!


Whoo hoo!!   Congrats on the new size!  Good luck on your race today.  I'm sure you will be awesome and look awesome in your new outfit!!  Have fun, Bree.



Rose&Mike said:


> Next weekend is parent's weekend, so we are going to see DS!!!! I can't wait. I am needing a big old hug, and I have really been missing him. Parent's weekend last year was disasterous, but DS assures me this year will be better. And I know this is obnoxious, but I haven't seen most of these people in a year and I am feeling sooooo much better about myself, so looking forward to not feeling so awkward and yucky this time! We are even running the parent's weekend 5k--well actually Mike and I are running 3 miles before, doing the 5k, and 3 miles afterward. It's our last long run before W&D.


That will be so nice for you to visit with DS next weekend, and how fun they have a race for you to run also.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I know deep down she is so proud of me too.  She is still trying to get over the fact we are going on vacation without my dad.  He has to stay back with my grammy so my aunt can come along.  I keep telling her Im the one having to leave my two kids at home and see how heart broken they are that Im going without them.  I feel really selfish that everyone is doing this just for me.  I just hope my mom realizes that it is such a great opportunity for us to go and spend time together.  As you know very well life is just too short.  We are hoping to stay at CBR.  When I called disney endurance last week they still had availability so I am hoping that stays that way.  I think thats how I sold my mom on going... its where she really wanted to stay.


I feel selfish about doing the race for myself too, and try to remember that we deserve to do things for ourselves and it is good for michael to see me taking care of myself, and also to know that what I want is also important, and that it can't always be all about him all the time.  As an only child, I want to raise him to care about what others want and know that it isn't just all about him, but us as a family, too.  He seems to get it about how important the running is to me, and my sil who is going with us is a great support for me too.  You and your mom will make some wonderful memories.  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.


1. I got right back on track after vacation, journaled every bite.
2. I lost 2.2 pounds.
3. We ate healthy, home cooked meals the past 4 nights.  



pjlla said:


> I'm still fighting this stupid cold.... headache is mostly gone, sore throat is improved, but now I'm coughing and sniffling... so no run again today.  Hopefully by Monday I'll be ready to start fresh!  And of course, since I haven't run since Monday, the scale showed that.... down just .1 today.. oh well.
> P


Hope you are feeling better soon, pamela.



Worfiedoodles said:


> : Here's a trick I use -- I pick something to be my treat for the week (this week it's 2 dark chocolate Reese's cups). As long as I'm doing my best, I get that treat at the end of the week. The beauty of it is, I tend not to use many of my extra WW points, and my treat always falls within that range.


I love this idea.  



jenanderson said:


> [For part two of the challenge, think of one of *SMALL* goal you can make for yourself this week to make you "win your race".  It does not need to be exercise related (but it could be).  It can be anything that will help you have a happy and healthy life.  The most important thing is that the goal is small and can be achieved in ONE week.


My goal for this week is to get my yard and porches cleaned up for the fall.  Then next weekend, I will treat myself to some new pots of mums for the porches.



flipflopmom said:


> Gotta be quick, gotta get ready!
> #1.  Remembering 9/11.
> #2.  Homework is DONE!  I can enjoy the weekend!
> #3.  One month from today, DH is on 1st again!!!!
> #4.  Gonna have some liquid calories today!
> #5.  Let's GO HOKIES!!!!!
> 
> HAVE A SUPER SATURDAY!!!!!!
> TARYN!


Have a fabulous time today, Taryn.  You deserve it!!



donac said:


> Yesterday I helped distribute popcorn to Boy Scout units.  When I looked at my pedometer from yesterday it says 22000 steps.  I worked all day at school and then spent 5 1/2 hours walking a warehouse sorting and giving out popcorn.  That doesn't include the all the boxes I lifted.  Let's just say that I ach all over.
> 
> To top it off yesterday my throat was scratchy and my voice sounded a little off a couple of times during the day.  It was hurting by the end of the evening and I know I was snoring during the night.  I am very congested this morning.  The good thing we have nothing planned for the day and I don't have anywhere to go.  I am going to make a couple pots of tea and sit and knit and take care of myself.


You must be exhausted.  The tea and rest sound good, and well deserved.  Hope you feel better soon.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have had a very OP day. I even have a few points left over to have dessert. I have no idea what I'm going to have though.
> 
> I'm going to post tomorrow's QOTD now just in case I sleep longer than I plan to do so. I'm going to preface this with the following: I struggled immensely in deciding upon tomorrow's QOTD. The events of 9/11/01 will always be with me. However, my goal as coach in the 2nd week of this challenge was and is to motivate. As such, here is tomorrow's QOTD.
> I'll go ahead and answer now. I want to be able to run an entire 5K race. I am going to continue with the C25K and not give up this time. I am also going to start walking more outside so that I can run on pavement or grass, etc. instead of just a treadmill.


That's a good question for today, and CC, you are going to totally be able to run a 5k.  You can do anything you set your mind to.  



> QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?


My goal it to run/walk the princess half marathon.  I am going to run at least 3 days a week, 2 shorter runs and one longer run, and start a training program in november.  I also think I'll try to find a 10k to do in november as a shorter term goal.  



> Going to the store this morning to get the things for our anniversary dinner. Grilled pizza with home grown tomatoes and basil. I know 9/11 is a sad day for America, but it was our day first and we don't let anyone put a damper on our special day.


Happy Anniversary, Lisa!!!!!How many years?  Your dinner sounds wonderful.  Have a fabulous day

I was supposed to be on call today, but someone I work with called last night and asked if she could do it, so I was more than happy to give it up.  I cleaned up the kitchen, and am going to vacuum now.  Michael is starting a new gymnastics class at 11:30 today and after that we'll come home for lunch, and we are going to go out for a bike ride.  We may go to Bradley Palmer state park, or a local bike path we've been meaning to check out.  I've got chicken to cook on the grill tonight, with potatoes and vegies.  

Have a nice saturday everyone.


----------



## tggrrstarr

Good morning!

I am getting ready to go to work, but I have the house to myself tonight!  My husband is going to the Indians game with his dad, so just me, the dog and my insane kitten.  Lots of time to get some more halloween decorations up and do my kickboxing P90x disc. 

Good luck to everyone who's running today.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning Everyone!

I slept in longer than I had planned , but I guess it doesn't help when I woke up easily 10 times during the night.

I am going to a local fair today with my BFF. It's in her town so it's about an hour away. Not sure if I'll spend the night at her house, but she does have wireless, so I'll bring my laptop along for the ride.

Hope everyone has an OP day.

CC



Rose&Mike said:


> You can do this CC. Just be patient with yourself. Running is one of those things that truly will teach you patience if you stick with it. You will learn you can do so much more than you ever thought you could, and you will also learn, that sometimes things are out of your control and you can only do what you can do. I think that's a great goal.



Thanks Rose!



my3princes said:


> You've all inspired me.  I just printed out the c25k.  I have never ever wanted to run, but I know that I need exercise so I'm willing to give it a try.  It seems like a doable workout schedule.  There is no reason why I can't carve out 30 minutes 3 times a week.  Dh says he'll do it with me, but we'll see.  Our schedules don't overlap that often.  Another reason why I need to find a full time day job.



Good luck with C25K! I am only on Day 2 and loving it already!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well I was so excited that I hit the 30lb mark that I went out to lunch with some of my staff.  I needed a break from work.  I ended up eating a few pieces of bread.  A cup of NE clam chowder ( a brothy kind) and a half of a cheesesteak hoagie.    I have no idea who took over my brain while I was making the choices.  I have not indulged like this in a while.
> 
> I will honest and say that I was completely punished for it.  I made 3 trips to the bathroom at work and another when I got home.  My body was really traumatized by all I ate.



I saw Taryn mention it too. The same thing happens to me. Hope you are feeling better!



tigger813 said:


> Home from our night out!
> 
> Also planning on going for a jog in the morning to test out my new sneakers! Also need to do more elliptical and my strength workouts! And more crunches!
> 
> Have a good night all!



Sounds like a great night! Cant wait to hear about your sneakers!



tggrrstarr said:


> Dinner was Ravioli with ground chicken and chunky marinara.  I put carrots, zucchini and mushrooms in the sauce.  (the sauce was so hearty, I really didn't need much of the ravioli!)
> 
> 1. I managed to move past my plateau with all of your help and lose 4 lbs
> 2. I bought (& still waiting for!) a new pair of shoes to help me get more out
> of my workouts
> 3. I have gotten lots of great ideas and inspiration from many of you here!  I
> look forward to many more weeks together.



Dinner sounds delicious! WTG on beating that plateau! I may be asking you for some help if I maintain again this week. I just remembering, I didnt gain. I didnt gain.



Connie96 said:


> Well, my current goal is to run a half-marathon. I've got a 10-week training plan that I will be starting this week. The race I plan to do is November 20.



Good luck with your goal and the race!



flipflopmom said:


> CC -  to you!  You have come so far, and I am proud of you!  You will get to where you want to be.  You've got a better dr, bingeing has cut down, and you are killing us with the exercise.
> 
> I forgot to do 3 aspects, so I am going back and re-answering QOTD:
> 1.  I lost a pound!
> 2.  Despite an emotional week, my first birthday without my daddy, birthday foods, and crazy life, I kept my emotional eating under control.
> 3.  This one is funny, but since all my others tie together, I'll post it.  While my brother didn't wish me happy birthday, he did give me one of his famous back handed compliments.  We tease each other relentlessly, usually when there is a monkey, gorilla, etc. on tv we'll say there you are, etc. We've bought each other ugly stuffed animals b/c they remind us of each other, etc.  Well, he told me "I saw you in Lowes' yesterday."  "WHAT?"  "Yeah, they had their Halloween stuff out."  "Oh, was it a princess?"  "No it was a skeleton, just bones.  Told Gina it looked just like you."    I'll take it!
> 
> CC - you are on your way for a loss this challenge!  Keep it up!  Good job getting the app done!  I think my DD is going to need those upper lip waxings soon, even though she's only11.  She got a hairy body from her Daddy.    She's pretty pale, and it's dark, I'm starting to notice, and I'm sure she'll be more self-conscious about it as she gets older.  I'd love to do it now, b/c it bothers me.  I'm such a terrible mom!
> 
> My goal is to run a half marathon. I had planned one for November, but have backed away from that just b/c of my schedule.  I don't want to get myself into something that I can't complete.  I know it sounds like excuses, but I'm not sure 1 month is enough to get it done. (1 month b/c that's what I'll have after Brad goes back on 1st)
> 
> Gotta be quick, gotta get ready!
> #1.  Remembering 9/11.
> #2.  Homework is DONE!  I can enjoy the weekend!
> #3.  One month from today, DH is on 1st again!!!!
> #4.  Gonna have some liquid calories today!
> #5.  Let's GO HOKIES!!!!!
> 
> HAVE A SUPER SATURDAY!!!!!!
> TARYN!



Thanks for all the wonderful comments Taryn!

I love what your brother said to you.

FWIW, I think I was about 10, maybe 11 when I started bleaching my upper lip. As I got older, it now longer helped and I had to use some type of remover.

Great goal! I know you can do it!

Those are some great positives for the day!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Today I am going to start my day with a 5 mile run in this gorgeous weather! Then its some cleaning and laundry.  After lunch my cousin is bringing her daughters over for them to have a sleepover.  So my house will include my two boys 5 and 3 and two girls 7 and 3.  God help me.



Hope your run went well! Ahh, enjoy the kids. I still treasure the memory of when my sister and I baby-sat a different family each and we took them to the public pool together. I put 5 kids in the car, one in a car seat, all their belongings. We still laugh about that day like it was yesterday.



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.  I knew that this challenge starting the first week of school would not be good.  The first week is the hardest and this year is even worse since my classes are so large.  It gets easier as I get more and more into the routine of it.
> 
> Yesterday I helped distribute popcorn to Boy Scout units.  When I looked at my pedometer from yesterday it says 22000 steps.  I worked all day at school and then spent 5 1/2 hours walking a warehouse sorting and giving out popcorn.  That doesn't include the all the boxes I lifted.  Let's just say that I ach all over.
> 
> To top it off yesterday my throat was scratchy and my voice sounded a little off a couple of times during the day.  It was hurting by the end of the evening and I know I was snoring during the night.  I am very congested this morning.  The good thing we have nothing planned for the day and I don't have anywhere to go.  I am going to make a couple pots of tea and sit and knit and take care of myself.
> 
> I tried to read all the pages from yesterday but I can't concentrate right now.
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone



Hope you feel better soon!



DisneyObsession said:


> OK CC...my one fitness goal is walk 5 miles without dying.  To achieve this, I will exercise 4x's a week and start walking the steps at work on breaks. I am not a runner, so walking this will be an accomplishment.
> 
> I am working today, but am counting down until I leave for the Gulf of Mexico for a week! I leave next Saturday and am going with 4 friends. I am looking forward to the vacation and can use the break from the stress of work.
> 
> Hope you all have a GREAT SATURDAY!!!



Great goal! Just please make sure that the steps are safe for doing that. I would not have recommended at one of my jobs.

Have a great trip!



ireland_nicole said:


> I lost over 4 lbs this week
> The downside is, because I'm losing it through diet, I'm getting "lazy" and not wanting to exercise; I keep finding excuses- which is why I'm grateful for you guys!
> 
> Three things from this week...
> 1.lost weight
> 2.started wearing my MBT's again
> 3.went to BFF's bday and stayed completely on plan (even though there were to die for mini bundt cakes...)
> 
> Goal for this week is to actually get on the elliptical and move at least 3 times



Nice job at the party and great goal for the week!



lisah0711 said:


> My big fitness goal right now is to run the Princess half in February with mikamah.    One thing that I can do to help myself achieve that goal is to make sure that I am running (or run/walking) three times every single week so that when November 1st rolls around and it is time to start my training, I will already be rocking and rolling!
> 
> Going to the store this morning to get the things for our anniversary dinner.  Grilled pizza with home grown tomatoes and basil. I know 9/11 is a sad day for America, but it was our day first and we don't let anyone put a damper on our special day.



Good luck with the Princess ½! Great plan for getting yourself there too!

Your dinner sounds delicious too! Happy Anniversary!



mikamah said:


> 1. I got right back on track after vacation, journaled every bite.
> 2. I lost 2.2 pounds.
> 3. We ate healthy, home cooked meals the past 4 nights.
> 
> That's a good question for today, and CC, you are going to totally be able to run a 5k.  You can do anything you set your mind to.
> 
> My goal it to run/walk the princess half marathon.  I am going to run at least 3 days a week, 2 shorter runs and one longer run, and start a training program in november.  I also think I'll try to find a 10k to do in november as a shorter term goal.



Great positives!

Thanks for the comment! I am really enjoying C25K!

Good luck with the Princess ½ too! A 10K sounds great!



Also, I think I owe a Happy Anniversary to Liesel!


----------



## Rose&Mike

50sjayne said:


> I've jsut decided I need to just get back in the mood-- I'm maintaining but just so. I want to maintain on the dot this challenge or go below. Jeez there's nothing wrong with me- other than some stress I should be able to handle. You think about it flu and cold season is coming up and an injury/health problem could happen at any time. I need to quit being a wuss and just do it.
> 
> Hey-- you're my hero skinny gal. You and the other girl runners on here--amazing. I've had trouble with some of the same issues you are having with maintaining. The control thing is huge.


That's a good goal. Control is a big issue. I'm hoping I learn to look at it that if I am making good choices 95% of the time, then I can give up a little bit of the control issues, and just enjoy being healthy.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> #1 I am alive
> #2 thank God I am alive
> #3 I cherish everday because I am alive!
> 
> I know it is not the "normal" answer, but that is where my mindset it right now, and I can't help smiling, crying, worrying, laughing through tears, and just enjoying life and appreciating truly every breath I take


Those are great things to celebrate.



lisah0711 said:


> I'm down 2 pounds today.  It was 4 yesterday but apparently there is a little adjustment somewhere.  It will probably be gone tomorrow but I don't mind having a bit of a head start on next week.
> 
> :Have a great evening all!


Too exciting! Have a great anniversary!



my3princes said:


> You've all inspired me.  I just printed out the c25k.  I have never ever wanted to run, but I know that I need exercise so I'm willing to give it a try.  It seems like a doable workout schedule.  There is no reason why I can't carve out 30 minutes 3 times a week.  Dh says he'll do it with me, but we'll see.  Our schedules don't overlap that often.  Another reason why I need to find a full time day job.


 Good for you!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well I was so excited that I hit the 30lb mark that I went out to lunch with some of my staff.  I needed a break from work.  I ended up eating a few pieces of bread.  A cup of NE clam chowder ( a brothy kind) and a half of a cheesesteak hoagie.    I have no idea who took over my brain while I was making the choices.  I have not indulged like this in a while.
> 
> I will honest and say that I was completely punished for it.  I made 3 trips to the bathroom at work and another when I got home.  My body was really traumatized by all I ate.
> 
> Its out in the open now so I can move on and put it behind me.  Start tomorrow fresh with a 5 mile run.
> 
> TTYL


Have a great run and hope your tummy is feeling better! Have fun with all those kiddos tonight!



tggrrstarr said:


> Dinner was Ravioli with ground chicken and chunky marinara.  I put carrots, zucchini and mushrooms in the sauce.  (the sauce was so hearty, I really didn't need much of the ravioli!)  I had an ok calorie day today, on the high side of my limit, but still under.  The chickfila breakfast was a splurge that almost cost me.  At least most of my other calories were either fruit or veggies.  Back to the old cereal breakfast for tomorrow.
> I do have to comment that special K is getting a whole lot of my money lately!  I am in love with their Fruit & Yogurt cereal and I've been eating a lot of their protein & snack bars.  On to today's questions:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I found some great, easy recipes on the Special K website.  I've tried four of them so far with great results.  My goal for this week is to search for some more easy, healthy low calorie recipes to try.  I hadn't realized til now what a rut my cooking has hit.  I am now aware of how sick I am of eating the same old things!
> !


I might have to check out the special k website. And that raviolis sounded good! I love chunky sauce!



Connie96 said:


> Well, my current goal is to run a half-marathon. I've got a 10-week training plan that I will be starting this week. The race I plan to do is November 20.


That's a great goal Connie!

Taryn--loved the story about your brother! Enjoy those adult beverages! 

Dona--Feel better! That is a lot of steps!!



DisneyObsession said:


> I have had to give up all diet drinks/food that have aspartame in them. I have an article that says the aspartame turns to formaldehyde when we digest it and I was drinking so many of those flavored waters with it I developed an allergy to formaldehyde. I have found I don't even like the taste of diet stuff anymore. I drink water, herbal teas and a little milk. If I splurge on a soda, I usually drink ginger ale. I had heard somewhere that if I grandmothers wouldn't recognize a food, we shouldn't eat it!  Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> OK CC...my one fitness goal is walk 5 miles without dying.  To achieve this, I will exercise 4x's a week and start walking the steps at work on breaks. I am not a runner, so walking this will be an accomplishment.


Great fitness goal. And since giving up aspartame, I really do feel detoxified. It took months before I really felt like it was completely out of my system, but now I avoid it completely.



ireland_nicole said:


> I lost over 4 lbs this week
> Goal for this week is to actually get on the elliptical and move at least 3 times


Great loss and great goal!

Kathy--have a good day today, whatever you decide to do!



tggrrstarr said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I am getting ready to go to work, but I have the house to myself tonight!  My husband is going to the Indians game with his dad, so just me, the dog and my insane kitten.  Lots of time to get some more halloween decorations up and do my kickboxing P90x disc.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who's running today.


Have a good day!

Well, we went out with friends last night, which was fun. We ran 6.2 this morning, and in a bit we are getting ready to go out to watch the Carolina game! I'll be looking for DS in the student section again. He said last week it was crazy. The most crowded it's ever been in the student section. I think I am going to just not worry about what I drink or eat for the day, and get back on track tomorrow.

My fitness goal for this challenge is to be able to do 10 full push-ups. I can do lots of the girly push-ups, but I really want to be able to do regular push-ups! Great question CC!


----------



## cherry-pops

I just booked a 4 day trip to Disneyland Paris for March 2011! So excited! 



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?


 I am inspired by a lot of what I've seen in our BL group and, in the long term, am hoping to run a 5K or half marathon at WDW! I'm using something that I love and brings me so much happiness to provide with a way to get healthy.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?



This is so timely, because I realize I need a new fitness goal. I have to face up to facts and actually start and stick with a strength training program. I'm going to have to get tough with myself to make this happen -- I'm going to start with 20 minutes, 3 times a week as my goal. I'm going to help myself by scheduling it on days when there's something I really want to watch on tv, and making my watching predicated on doing the strength training. This is the only way I'm going to make progress in the WIN! challenge, so thanks to *Connie* for getting me moving in this way! 

Today I got up and ran 10M. It felt great to move that much and that long again! I am definitely committed to workouts while I'm away. I really don't want to go back to square one again next Saturday. Actually, it's not square one, because then 1M was a challenge!  I have made progress, even if I'm not a hare and I'm actually barely making turtle status 

Now I have to take ds shopping after we go with dh to register him for tomorrow's 5K. It seems like I'm in a perpetual whirlwind! 

I hope everyone running this weekend has great races! It is awesome you are getting out there and doing it!  

Maria


----------



## MacG

Connie96 said:


> I have actually given up diet coke many times. I love to have one after I haven't had one in a long time because it makes me feel full and I feel so happy from the caffeine (and whatever other mood-altering chemicals are in it). But, then the second one, third one, etc., doesn't feel as good. And then I decide to back off again and I feel rotten the whole time I am "detoxing". I'm still in this phase right now, which is why I've been craving it all week. I am here to tell you, the chemicals in diet drinks are BAD.



Connie,
I gave up all diet drinks and anything with aspartame in it about 20 years ago. Whenever I ate anything with aspartame I had severe abdominal pain. On one occasion, my sister's FIL made a gin and tonic(which I love) with diet tonic without telling me and boy was I in pain that night. I didn't know why I was so bloated until the next day when I saw the bottle of diet tonic water on the bar. I mostly drink water now and if I need something with bubbles I drink seltzer water with just flavoring. Takes some getting used to without the sugar/sugar substitute though. When I crave some caffeine I drink iced tea and put in one teaspoon of sugar and lemon. Since I drink thing with caffeine so infrequently I do feel it.  It's hard to stop drinking diet soda and drinks with caffeine but it can be done.  

Kim


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I swear I posted this but it never showed up.  Not sure where it went

I am officially registered for the Princess Half Marathon.

I am so excited...I really wasnt sure if this trip would work out.  Now it has to!  Planning on booking our resort,tickets, and air fare tomorrow.  I cant wait.


----------



## corinnak

Thanks for the comments on my race pictures - I went into the race feeling kind of bad about having gained back some weight over the summer, so I really appreciate hearing that I still look OK.

Lisa - I can't believe you wanted me to post my old picture but "chickened out"!!!  I'm always happy to share again upon request (and occasionally not upon request.  )  I was not at all thrilled with my appearance at that race, but I was and am very proud that I was able to run a half marathon with a smile on my face, especially given that I was carrying extra weight and recovering from a concussion. 

I also like that that picture shows very clearly that it's not the running but rather the careful eating that created my weight loss.  I'd been running for a year and a half without losing and keeping off much weight at all.  I can always eat WAY more than I can run.  I think my weight loss is 80% food management, 20% work outs.  Which is not to undermine the importance of my half marathon accomplishment in convincing me that I could accomplish amazing things and the fact that I wanted to run more half marathons but never again with the weight I was carrying that day!

Also, I have to say, you guys are making me think more and more that I really HAVE to be there for the 2011 Princess Half - it seems like it's going to be a Biggest Loserpalooza!  




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Just a funny story to share about my mom.  She has always been my biggest supporter in anything I've chosen to do.  Whether I was good at it or bad she would only give me praise.  In 8th grade I decided I wanted to try out for the pop chorus at school.  She listened to my songs and allowed me to get up in front of all of my friends and try out.  I was horrible.....I mean I cant carry a tune what so ever....realized it a little late.  My classmates who I wont call friends made so much fun of me.  I was mortified.  Luckily my good friends stuck up for me and told them to shut up.
> 
> So years later (a few months ago) I tell my mom I want to run a half marathon and ask if she wants to go to cheer me on.  A girls trip to disney!  Her response was....you will never be able to run that far.
> 
> Now why the heck would you tell me I was a great singer...something I clearly was not and then when I want to do something that is obtainable she tells me I cant do it.
> 
> So I held back my anger and basically said I will show you....and thats what I am doing.  Taking her with me to be there to cheer and to see for her own eyes that I can do it.!!!!
> 
> Sorry my story got lengthy but your moms comment reminded me of my mom.



Thanks for sharing this story! Thank goodness for your good friends! I think it's great that you're boldly taking your doubting mom with you to show her what you can do! Sometimes I think that people hear the "marathon" part and don't really register the "half" part. 




Rose&Mike said:


> My fitness goal for this challenge is to be able to do 10 full push-ups. I can do lots of the girly push-ups, but I really want to be able to do regular push-ups! Great question CC!



Oooh, push ups!  I don't call them "girl" push-ups anymore - I call them knee push-ups, cause why shouldn't girls do toe push-ups too, right?    Have you seen this site?  http://hundredpushups.com/ 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Today I got up and ran 10M. It felt great to move that much and that long again! I am definitely committed to workouts while I'm away. I really don't want to go back to square one again next Saturday. Actually, it's not square one, because then 1M was a challenge!  I have made progress, even if I'm not a hare and I'm actually barely making turtle status



Maria!  You are so totally beyond Turtle status!    Seriously, it's important sometimes to remember where square one really, really is.  I read an article recently that said that even when you lose a lot of conditioning, your muscles are changed at a fundamental level by having been in better condition in the past and when you go to start again, it comes more quickly and easily than it did initially. Have a good time on your trip and enjoy those travel work-outs!  It's not always easy to get those in, but it's almost always worth the extra trouble and space in the suitcase.  





MacG said:


> Connie,
> I gave up all diet drinks and anything with aspartame in it about 20 years ago. Whenever I ate anything with aspartame I had severe abdominal pain. On one occasion, my sister's FIL made a gin and tonic(which I love) with diet tonic without telling me and boy was I in pain that night. I didn't know why I was so bloated until the next day when I saw the bottle of diet tonic water on the bar. I mostly drink water now and if I need something with bubbles I drink seltzer water with just flavoring. Takes some getting used to without the sugar/sugar substitute though. When I crave some caffeine I drink iced tea and put in one teaspoon of sugar and lemon. Since I drink thing with caffeine so infrequently I do feel it.  It's hard to stop drinking diet soda and drinks with caffeine but it can be done.
> 
> Kim



Oh man  - that is a really unfortunate reaction to something that seems to be showing up all over the place these days.  I have a reaction to some artificial sweeteners as well - heart palpitations.  Not so fun, so I avoid it.  I was astounded to find that they are including artificial sweeteners in many commercial bread products (including most brands of those sandwich thins) and some bagels.  And also in gum that is not even sugar free.  What the heck???

Connie - I quit diet coke in 1990 because a science teacher thought the caffiene might be contributing to my epic struggle with allergies.  I was willing to try ANYTHING at that point.  I don't know if it helped the allergies or not, but I haven't gone back.  You can do it, too, Connie!

JenAnderson - I hope your mud run was good (and not too chilly!!!) - can't wait to see pictures from this one!

9/10 Friday QOTD: QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.

I have to say first, I've loved reading everyone's lists from this QOTD!!

1.  Ran a half marathon not for speed but for fun!
2.  Went to TRX class and signed up for new session in spite of noodle-y arms.
3.  Went to Heather's Wednesday Group Cycle class for the first time since the spring!  I rode a real bike quite a bit, but couldn't make it to class all summer.


9/11 Saturday QOTD: QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?

I would love to do a real, unassisted chin-up someday, but I don't seem to be making a lot of progress in that direction.  I  plan to go and use the "assisted chin up" machine at the YMCA 2 times a week (before or after a class) and gradually reduce the assistance.  I think I'd be better off trying to do 100 toe push ups, though!


----------



## tigger813

Good afternoon!

Back from DD2s soccer game! So fun to watch the little ones! DD1s team lost. She and DH are stopping to pick up some meat for DH to smoke tomorrow while the weather is nice!

I cleaned out the garage so we can take the ACs out today. DD2 and I went to the transfer station. Came back and straightened up the laundry room and started to take the wallpaper off the hallway walls downstairs. It's pulling off really easily! Going to paint the walls some shade of red.

Had two small pieces of bbq chicken pizza for b'fast as I was rushing out for soccer. I ran a 1/2 mile and then DD1 and I walked another 1.5 miles. We're going to do Walk It Out sometime today and I plan on more elliptical.

Just started the grill for lunch. We're going to grill some steak tips. Dinner will be something lighter and maybe more snacky. I may treat myself to a drink later even though I said I wasn't going to. It'll be a diet sprite with mango rum so not too many calories but I will get in extra water today to make up for it. 

QOTD: My fitness goal for this challenge is to run at least 2 5Ks. I have my first in 2 weeks and then my friend told me about another on Thanksgiving morning that I am planning on doing! I feel really focused this challenge, more so than the last one. I'm starting slow but determined to be at my goal for my trip in 79 days! This week will be my first real challenge as it's PMS week!

I'll answer the other questions from this week later. I really need to think about the others before writing it down.

Have a great Saturday and keep those who lost loved ones on this day 9 years ago in your prayers! I'm wearing red, white and blue on the Patriot Day! God Bless the USA! And thanks to all our soldiers! I have a friend whose son leaves for Iraq very soon and we're all hoping and praying for his safe return!


----------



## Cupcaker

liesel said:


> I have a busy weekend planned, my anniversary (#13!!!) is on Monday and we are going out on Saturday to celebrate.



Happy Anniversary!



cruisindisney said:


> UGH!  Not feeling great again today, but definately better.



Hope you feel 100% soon.



brinalyn530 said:


> Well, I have to add a new positive aspect I went to the running store at lunch to find something more comfortable to run in for tomorrow. I was set to buy XL shorts or a skirt, but they didnt have any XLs. The lady convinced me to try on a L to see how I liked the style of the skirt over capris and IT FIT ! So then I tried on the shorts in L and THEY FIT TOO  ! The last time I put anything on my bum that was smaller than XL was before I was pregnant with my son  that was ten years ago!



That must feel great! Congratulations!



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?



Right now Im doing the 200 situps and 100 pushups, so my goal is to do 200 situps and 100 pushups   I wrote down my schedule and Im sticking to it!  Like last night, I was just too tired to do my elliptical, but I made sure to to my pushups.



cherry-pops said:


> I just booked a 4 day trip to Disneyland Paris for March 2011! So excited!



Im so jealous  Its such a nice place.  My story about Disneyland Paris is that the summer after graduating from college, I backpacked through Europe for 2 months.  Towards the end of the two months, I was feeling sooo homesick.  So I went to Disneyland Paris and it made me feel so much better  and I didnt feel homesick anymore.

Last night I went shopping and stocked up on veggies.  I went to go visit my parents and the first thing my mom said was "Wow Jeanette, youre so skinny now."  That totally made me blush.  It just helps reinforce that I am making progress and motivates me even more.  The funny thing though, is the last time I saw her, I was only a pound heavier lol.  Well Im off to clean the house and start on making the deserts for tomorrows party.  Hope everyone has a fun, safe, and healthy weekend!


----------



## 50sjayne

> Corrinak:
> Maria! You are so totally beyond Turtle status!  Seriously, it's important sometimes to remember where square one really, really is. I read an article recently that said that even when you lose a lot of conditioning, your muscles are changed at a fundamental level by having been in better condition in the past and when you go to start again, it comes more quickly and easily than it did initially.



You have no idea how much I needed to hear this…



> Lisa H.:
> I'm down 2 pounds today. It was 4 yesterday but apparently there is a little adjustment somewhere. It will probably be gone tomorrow but I don't mind having a bit of a head start on next week.



You probably are just retaining water. Congrats!



> You can do it, Susan!  Were the boys mad at you when you picked them up?


Criminy. I drove the little truck to the gas station, having to take a left on a busy road with no signal.. Sat there for awhile until I figured out I pulled up on the wrong side—(I’m used to gassing up at Costco where they stretch to either side) Made it back over and in the tiny parking lot of the spay and neuter.
 Got the boys. On the the way home Figaro busted out of his carrier, which is a soft side I’m definitely going to shore up so this doesn’t happen again and was fighting his way around underneath the blanket I put over them. I kept trying to shove him back in lol but he was determined. He finally found me and sat next to me the rest of the way home seemingly calmed down a bit but making shifting a bit more difficult lol. I had amazing luck with lights though and it was a fairly smooth ride home. And yeah Figgy is po’d at me big time. He is ‘playing’ with me very aggressively lol and a bit leery of me. He’ll get over it though. Wally is sweet as can be..I was told they got lots of kisses in their time there lol. Maybe Wally didn’t have it so bad. 

I was so revved up last night when I went to work--had a salmon burger for dinner even, with guac so as to squash snacking when I got home. Well, got to work and there was a big piece of cheesecake sitting there saved for me lol-- a really good one-- great ingredients. 
Jeez. I feel like a pacman lately munching my way along every way I go. It looks like I have a rollercoaster ride of a work week next week but I'm more amused by it than anything...I have the kid who wants some time off before his classes start (the kid at work not mine) and my boss wants to go somewhere for her husbands birthday --so that's ok, being able to have time off like that is a big bonus of our job. And they got me a new phone! We have the cheapest store manager in the universe and I've been begging for a new phone in my dept. for months-- I can't do intercoms touting my wares unless I want to run back to the back room to do it. Can't watch the counter very well in the back stock room. Anyway I'm glad to be back on the board anyway. Hopefully there will be no more cheesecake surprises the rest of the week.


----------



## 50sjayne

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Just a funny story to share about my mom.  She has always been my biggest supporter in anything Ive chosen to do.  Whether I was good at it or bad she would only give me praise.  In 8th grade I decided I wanted to try out for the pop chorus at school.  She listened to my songs and allowed me to get up in front of all of my friends and try out.  I was horrible.....I mean I cant carry a tune what so ever....realized it a little late.  My classmates who I wont call friends made so much fun of me.  I was mortified.  Luckily my good friends stuck up for me and told them to shut up.
> So years later (a few months ago) I tell my mom I want to run a half marathon and ask if she wants to go to cheer me on.  A girls trip to disney!  Her response was....you will never be able to run that far.
> 
> Now why the heck would you tell me I was a great singer...something I clearly was not and then when I want to do something that is obtainable she tells me I cant do it.
> 
> So I held back my anger and basically said I will show you....and thats what I am doing.  Taking her with me to be there to cheer and to see for her own eyes that I can do it.!!!!
> 
> Sorry my story got lengthy but your moms comment reminded me of my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD- I feel like life sometimes gets in the way.  I guess ultimately it falls on me to not let it to.  Its just sometimes things get so busy and crazy that emotionally I cant worry about 1 more thing.  Luckily these days are getting fewer and farther in between.  So I feel like I am starting to conquer my issues.
> 
> HH part 2- Just realized I never answered this.  I buy a huge container of spring water to keep in the fridge.  This helps me keep the water intake good at home.  At work we have a water cooler.  I also use my disney refillable mug to inspire me to keep on drinking.
> 
> I did good eating most of the day.  I peeked at the scale and I only have .2 to loose to hit the 30lbs.  I ate mcdonalds tonight the kids were bugging for happy meals and they had done so well in school this week so I gave in.  Instead of coming back home and making myself something I decided just to get a hamburger and a sm fry.  I hope it doesnt mess with my scale number tomorrow.  I really want the new clippie so bad.  It will mark hitting the half way there mark of my overall weight loss goal.
> 
> Dh went out with his friend tonight to watch opening night of football.  I got the kids to bed and have spent the rest of the night catching up on the thread.  At least I did it without interruptions.  Good luck to everyone weighing in tomorrow.
> 
> Nighty Night!


That cracks me up about your Mom..maybe she just knew you better than yourself. I've done that compromise at Burgerville which is my favorite burger joint--we don't have one here, the closest is an hour or so away so eating there is special. I just have a small burger and sweet potato fries if they are in season. 



> Pjlla:
> 
> Wednesday night's dinner was a Bisquick recipe... Easy Vegetable Pie. I make two... one for the family and one for me. The one for me has about double the amount of veggies called for and a smaller amount of cheese and egg whites instead of whole eggs. It is sort of like crustless quiche. And I easily get a serving or two of veggies.



Thanks! I just looked up a recipe for this and found one that looks easy and has stuff I want to use. Swear I'm gonna make my farm jaunt tomorrow. I keep having to put it off. 
I'm finally caught up on the boards! Well, the last 20 pages or so anyway, I gave up on the whole of it.


----------



## goldcupmom

Did 7.81 miles yesterday & this morning took Sashi(husky) to the bosque & did 5.67.

I really need to focus on journaling this week & have decided that if I successfully journal & record everything on BodyBugg, I'm going to order the Zumba dvds.  DD & I used to do Zumba at the gym, but dropped the membership when they raised it to over $50/pp.

Fruits & veggies are a problem with me, but I'm really gonna try to get in 5/day.  We'll see......  Off to run errands.


----------



## jbm02

Crazy busy day here and planned to just pop in for a quick post but there was so much great stuff - have to respond!!!

Comforting thoughts to all of those affected by 9/11.  RIP John.  May our country regain the sense of unity and generosity of spirit that we felt in the days immediately after that horrible Tuesday.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am officially registered for the Princess Half Marathon.
> 
> I am so excited...I really wasnt sure if this trip would work out.  Now it has to!  Planning on booking our resort,tickets, and air fare tomorrow.  I cant wait.


WOOOHOOO!!  There are going to be a bunch of us losers there!!  Should we start a list???  We're going to rock it!!!



corinnak said:


> Thanks for the comments on my race pictures - I went into the race feeling kind of bad about having gained back some weight over the summer, so I really appreciate hearing that I still look OK.
> 
> JenAnderson - I hope your mud run was good (and not too chilly!!!) - can't wait to see pictures from this one!
> 
> 9/10 Friday QOTD: QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.
> 
> 
> 9/11 Saturday QOTD: QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?
> 
> Your pictures are awesome - and really, really inspiring.  Hopefully next year I'll be able to post something similar to them....
> 
> *Jen*, can't wait to see your pictures from the mud run!!!
> 
> Three positive aspects:
> 1.  Writing everything down made me really think about what I've been consuming
> 2. Reading posts every day gives me the motivation to keep going and not to listen to that little devil on my shoulder saying "it's just a little piece!!"  :rolleyes
> 3.  my DH has decided to join me in the gym - this is HUGE!!!
> 
> My fitness goal is to run a half marathon. I'd like to try and finish it at a 10 minute mile pace but that might be pushing it.... I am signed up for one on October 10 and my second is the Princess!!





tigger813 said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> I have a friend whose son leaves for Iraq very soon and we're all hoping and praying for his safe return!



...those care packages with homemade cookies go over REALLY, REALLY well...LOL



Connie96 said:


> Well, my current goal is to run a half-marathon. I've got a 10-week training plan that I will be starting this week. The race I plan to do is November 20.



What race are you doing?  Good luck!!!



lisah0711 said:


> My big fitness goal right now is to run the Princess half in February with mikamah.



..and Jude, and Jen, and Mommyof2pirates...and who else?????

I have to leave for a football game in 15 minutes and I am still in my Army uniform so this will be quick but I have to report - I kicked butt (can I say that here??) on my PT test!!!
40 push ups in 2 minutes (100%!)
62 sit ups in 2 minutes (90%)
and ...drum roll, puh-leeze....2 mile run completed in : 18:03!!!!  I am so so psyched!!  (93%)

Have a great night all.


----------



## cherry-pops

Cupcaker said:


> My story about Disneyland Paris is that the summer after graduating from college, I backpacked through Europe for 2 months.  Towards the end of the two months, I was feeling sooo homesick.  So I went to Disneyland Paris and it made me feel so much better  and I didnt feel homesick anymore.


 That is so nice, Disney does feel like home.


----------



## my3princes

jbm02 said:


> Crazy busy day here and planned to just pop in for a quick post but there was so much great stuff - have to respond!!!
> 
> Comforting thoughts to all of those affected by 9/11.  RIP John.  May our country regain the sense of unity and generosity of spirit that we felt in the days immediately after that horrible Tuesday.
> 
> 
> WOOOHOOO!!  There are going to be a bunch of us losers there!!  Should we start a list???  We're going to rock it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...those care packages with homemade cookies go over REALLY, REALLY well...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> What race are you doing?  Good luck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ..and Jude, and Jen, and Mommyof2pirates...and who else?????
> 
> I have to leave for a football game in 15 minutes and I am still in my Army uniform so this will be quick but I have to report - I kicked butt (can I say that here??) on my PT test!!!
> 40 push ups in 2 minutes (100%!)
> 62 sit ups in 2 minutes (90%)
> and ...drum roll, puh-leeze....2 mile run completed in : 18:03!!!!  I am so so psyched!!  (93%)
> 
> Have a great night all.




Congrats.  That is Phenominal


----------



## tggrrstarr

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?



I want to be able to run for at least 30 minutes by the time I go to Disney in January. I want to be able to get in some exercise while I am there other than walking.  I have always hated running, even when I was in shape.  I want to overcome this fear of it.  I am going to complete my walk fast/slow version of the C25k (about 25 days more) then it begins.  I am giving myself a start date of October 10th.  That gives me 15 weeks to do a 9 week program!  

One other thing.  I didn't quite realize how tough this 5 fruits and veggies a day was gonna be!  Yesterday was easy, I probably ate enough for two days.  But not today!  I realized at 5pm that I was at zero.  I spent the next 15 minutes trying to figure out how to get it all in for dinner.  I am proud to say that I did it.  But this made me realize how important planning my day & especially my grocery trips are.  (I also had gone shopping for the week before this leg of the challenge started, so luckily this past trip was fruit & veggie heavy. 
 But tomorrow is set!  Zucchini & mushroom egg white omelet with strawberry pancakes.  Carrots for a snack at work, and brocoli with dinner.

Now time for some kickboxing.  I hope this rain stops so I can take my walk tonight.  Even my dog didn't want to step out into it.  Smart dog.


----------



## cclovesdis

tggrrstarr said:


> but I have the house to myself tonight!



I love that!



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, we went out with friends last night, which was fun. We ran 6.2 this morning, and in a bit we are getting ready to go out to watch the Carolina game! I'll be looking for DS in the student section again. He said last week it was crazy. The most crowded it's ever been in the student section. I think I am going to just not worry about what I drink or eat for the day, and get back on track tomorrow.
> 
> My fitness goal for this challenge is to be able to do 10 full push-ups. I can do lots of the girly push-ups, but I really want to be able to do regular push-ups! Great question CC!



WTG on the run! Great goal!



cherry-pops said:


> I just booked a 4 day trip to Disneyland Paris for March 2011! So excited!
> 
> I am inspired by a lot of what I've seen in our BL group and, in the long term, am hoping to run a 5K or half marathon at WDW! I'm using something that I love and brings me so much happiness to provide with a way to get healthy.



Yay for the trip! I love how so many of us are getting into running more or already are running!

I cant believe I am going to post this, but why not? My BFF and I were talking about squash (we were at the fair) and how they have some not-often-seen ones. I said that I had seen them in WDW. She said that she hadnt been there in a while. Well, my response is the next time I got I want to run a half-marathon there. She just looked at me. LOL



Worfiedoodles said:


> This is so timely, because I realize I need a new fitness goal. I have to face up to facts and actually start and stick with a strength training program. I'm going to have to get tough with myself to make this happen -- I'm going to start with 20 minutes, 3 times a week as my goal. I'm going to help myself by scheduling it on days when there's something I really want to watch on tv, and making my watching predicated on doing the strength training. This is the only way I'm going to make progress in the WIN! challenge, so thanks to *Connie* for getting me moving in this way!
> 
> Today I got up and ran 10M.



I love the idea of strength training. You have me thinking

WTG on the 10M!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I swear I posted this but it never showed up.  Not sure where it went
> 
> I am officially registered for the Princess Half Marathon.[/COLOR]



Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!



corinnak said:


> I think my weight loss is 80% food management, 20% work outs.  Which is not to undermine the importance of my half marathon accomplishment in convincing me that I could accomplish amazing things and the fact that I wanted to run more half marathons but never again with the weight I was carrying that day!
> 
> 9/10 Friday QOTD: QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.
> 
> I have to say first, I've loved reading everyone's lists from this QOTD!!
> 
> 1.  Ran a half marathon not for speed but for fun!
> 2.  Went to TRX class and signed up for new session in spite of noodle-y arms.
> 3.  Went to Heather's Wednesday Group Cycle class for the first time since the spring!  I rode a real bike quite a bit, but couldn't make it to class all summer.



First off, I love what you said about your weight loss! Very well said!

Great positives! Sounds like you had a great week!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: My fitness goal for this challenge is to run at least 2 5Ks. I have my first in 2 weeks and then my friend told me about another on Thanksgiving morning that I am planning on doing! I feel really focused this challenge, more so than the last one. I'm starting slow but determined to be at my goal for my trip in 79 days! This week will be my first real challenge as it's PMS week!



Good luck! Im sure youll reach all your goals!



Cupcaker said:


> Last night I went shopping and stocked up on veggies.  I went to go visit my parents and the first thing my mom said was "Wow Jeanette, youre so skinny now."  That totally made me blush.  It just helps reinforce that I am making progress and motivates me even more.  The funny thing though, is the last time I saw her, I was only a pound heavier



Great NSV Jeanette!



50sjayne said:


> I was so revved up last night when I went to work--had a salmon burger for dinner even, with guac so as to squash snacking when I got home. Well, got to work and there was a big piece of cheesecake sitting there saved for me lol-- a really good one-- great ingredients.
> 
> Hopefully there will be no more cheesecake surprises the rest of the week.



Sending goodvibes for a cheesecake-free week! (And other goodies too)



goldcupmom said:


> Did 7.81 miles yesterday & this morning took Sashi(husky) to the bosque & did 5.67.
> 
> I really need to focus on journaling this week & have decided that if I successfully journal & record everything on BodyBugg, I'm going to order the Zumba dvds.  DD & I used to do Zumba at the gym, but dropped the membership when they raised it to over $50/pp.
> 
> Fruits & veggies are a problem with me, but I'm really gonna try to get in 5/day.  We'll see......  Off to run errands.



Way to go!



jbm02 said:


> I am still in my Army uniform so this will be quick but I have to report - I kicked butt (can I say that here??) on my PT test!!!
> 40 push ups in 2 minutes (100%!)
> 62 sit ups in 2 minutes (90%)
> and ...drum roll, puh-leeze....2 mile run completed in : 18:03!!!!  I am so so psyched!!  (93%)
> 
> Have a great night all.



Yay! Yay! Yay! Congrats!


----------



## my3princes

I did it!!!  week 1 day 1 DONE  DH and Dniece did it with me.  We came home and made a yoplait fruit smoothy and added some protein powder to it.  Hopefully the muscles won't be too sore tomorrow.  Bonus is that I got a serving of fruit in there  I also stacked wood for 4 hours today so I definitely got some exercise in.  Hopefully my weigh in tomorrow will be favorable.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening,

Today was a good, OP day. I get some fair food-funnel cake with powdered sugar, but ate less than half and went light on the powdered sugar. I journaled it by overestimating too. Dinner was very light so, I only went into my flex points by a few. Drank all my water already and got in plenty of fruits/veggies. I hope you are all counting your Healthy Habits points. No matter how big or small, PM them to jenanderson.

I am going to post tomorrow QOTD now because I am not sure what tomorrow morning will bring. I am spending the night at my BFF's house too.

This question is designed to motivate you to plan.

What are you having for dinner on Monday night?

Have a great day tomorrow!

CC


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> Today was a good, OP day. I get some fair food-funnel cake with powdered sugar, but ate less than half and went light on the powdered sugar. I journaled it by overestimating too. Dinner was very light so, I only went into my flex points by a few. Drank all my water already and got in plenty of fruits/veggies. I hope you are all counting your Healthy Habits points. No matter how big or small, PM them to jenanderson.
> 
> I am going to post tomorrow QOTD now because I am not sure what tomorrow morning will bring. I am spending the night at my BFF's house too.
> 
> This question is designed to motivate you to plan.
> 
> What are you having for dinner on Monday night?
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow!
> 
> CC



Since I bartend on Monday nights, I know that I will eat at the restaurant.  I will have 1/2 grilled chicken breast, probably with bbq sauce, a plain baked potato and whatever the veg of the day is.  That was easy


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Monday night will be difficult to do as DD1 has dancing followed immediately by soccer. So I actually have to feed her at 4 pm and then give her something else when she gets home. I think my plan is to have shaved steak and onions. I have the meat defrosting right now. Though DH is smoking pork, beef brisket and a rack of ribs tomorrow so we will have those left over so I may just cook up the shaved steak to have on Tuesday night. Tuesday night each girl has something so that will be interesting as well as will Wednesday night. Gotta love busy schedules!

Need to drink some more water. I'm behind a bit today.

I plan on getting up and either going for a run or just hop on the elliptical for a bit. I would love to do a 5K on the elliptical so I know I can do it! Have to leave for church by 9 to get ready for the first day of Sunday school.


----------



## jenanderson

There is no way I am going to catch up tonight.  We just got home from the Mud Run and I am totally exhausted.  I had an incredible amount of fun.  I conquered the mud and decided that I am strong beyond belief!  

Here is a quick glimpse of the run:
















I felt so great when I finished!  I will say that I was totally tired of falling down and tripping on things and being in the mud - I was beat up, scratched and caked with mud by the end.  I have cuts all over, bruises and every muscle in my body aches...but I do feel great.  I can't believe I did it and I can't wait to do it again next year!  

I hope to catch up with regular posting tomorrow but tonight I am too sore to think!  
Jen


----------



## cruisindisney

Yesterday was a very bad day food wise.  Not feeling well and just completely cranky, I ate chicken fried steak and mashed potatoes.  It made me feel even worse.  

I feel MUCH better today, physically and mentally.  The allergy pills did the trick I guess for my physical wellness.  I ate very well today!  I also did a second W1D3 of C25K and start week 2 tomorrow.

Monday night dinner?  Hungry girl Crab Cakes, so YUMMY!

And on the giving up soda topic, I did it in January of this year.  I had slowly tapered down to half a can a day, but then just went cold turkey.  I haven't had any since, though some days I'm really tempted, but know that if I drink one it will be slippery slope down to my old habit.  Good Luck!


----------



## keenercam

lisah0711 said:


> Hope your team wins tonight, Cam!



Thank you, Lisa! Andrew's team won 42-6 and it was such a fun time!  It was a gorgeous night and it is always so much fun to be around the band.  Those kids are terrific and they work so hard.  Andrew was given a leadership award for being the drumline captain under adverse circumstances (no instructor) and for being kind and effective in his role. I thought that was such a HUGE "great job" pat on the back for him.



cclovesdis said:


> Hope it was a good game! You brought back memories of my clarinet-playing, marching band days.



CC, I played clarinet in a couple of marching bands, too, but then played soprano bugle in a drum and bugle corps.  The clarinet still holds a special place in my heart as being the first (of 6 instruments) that I played.  Wasn't marching band the BEST?!?!?  I am so glad both of our kids did it. DD (now 22) was in the color guard and was captain her junior & senior years.  She also marched with the University of Delaware's marching band her first 2 years, so we've been marching band parents fof 9 years now.  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?



My goal is to finish the Disney 1/2 marathon in January. I have done the WDW half 2x and the WDW Full 2x as well as a number of other Disney races.  But I've lost so much ground (literally) since my injury 14 months ago.  If I can finish the half this January, the pain I've gone through for the past 4 months recovering from surgery will have been worth it.



donac said:


> Yesterday I helped distribute popcorn to Boy Scout units.  When I looked at my pedometer from yesterday it says 22000 steps.  I worked all day at school and then spent 5 1/2 hours walking a warehouse sorting and giving out popcorn.  That doesn't include the all the boxes I lifted.  Let's just say that I ach all over.



Dona -- That is a LOT of walking!  Kudos to you.    I hope you feel better!



cherry-pops said:


> I just booked a 4 day trip to Disneyland Paris for March 2011! So excited!



What a wonderful event to look forward to!  I am so happy for you!



jbm02 said:


> Crazy busy day here and planned to just pop in for a quick post but there was so much great stuff - have to respond!!!
> I have to leave for a football game in 15 minutes and I am still in my Army uniform so this will be quick but I have to report - I kicked butt (can I say that here??) on my PT test!!!
> 40 push ups in 2 minutes (100%!)
> 62 sit ups in 2 minutes (90%)
> and ...drum roll, puh-leeze....2 mile run completed in : 18:03!!!!  I am so so psyched!!  (93%)



Congratulations!! So happy that all of your hard work paid off!!!  



cclovesdis said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> Today was a good, OP day. I get some fair food-funnel cake with powdered sugar, but ate less than half and went light on the powdered sugar. I journaled it by overestimating too.



I am so jealous you had funnel cake!  Howard and I were at the Arts Festival on the river today and they had so many delicious-smelling fair foods.  I was so tempted, but didn't want to blow my perfect on-plan week.  Good for you for fitting it in.  


As for me, I am really proud to report that I have been totally on-plan since last Tuesday.  Five days in a row is a big deal for me.  I am also on track for my goal of exercising an average of 20 minutes per day this week.  We walked to and from the football stadium last night which wasn't easy but it felt good.  

This morning, I got up at 6:45 to meet a friend at the outdoor fountain at a nearby shopping center.  I walked 2 miles for the first time since last OCTOBER!!!!  It was slow, and I had to baby my knee by walking gently at the arts festival later this morning and through the mall early this evening, but the miles are done.  

What are you having for dinner on Monday night?
I am going to have whole wheat pasta with veggies.


----------



## keenercam

Jen - -Those pictures are really something! You ROCK, girl! You should be so proud of yourself!!!

BTW, Congratulations to everyone who is signed up for the Princess Half.  It will be so much fun to hear about your training over the next several months and even more fun to see pix of all of you after the race.


----------



## my3princes

Jen you look fabulous in your photos.  It does sound like fun.  Do I see six pack abs in the last photo?


----------



## cherry-pops

cclovesdis said:


> What are you having for dinner on Monday night?


 We went grocery shopping yesterday, so I'm always planned for what I'm going to eat for the following week. I always buy the same foods, so even though it's boring it's controlled at the same time.
On Monday I'll have a roasted chicken breast with carrots, savoy cabbage, sprouts and peas - all veg steamed. As an alternative I could have a breaded chicken steak with fresh pasta and beans.


----------



## tigger813

Slept in this morning so I will have to get my workouts in later. Need to eat and get ready for church. I'll do the elliptical when I get home while waiting to watch the Pats game and maybe something during halftime.

Wasn't good this weekend as I promised myself. I need to get out of the habit of being bad on the weekend. Next weekend will be hard as I will be working at a festival all weekend. They have the state bbq championship at this festival so we get to taste all sorts of bbq foods to help pick the winner. Going to go to the Wellness Center every morning this week for their healthy breakfast and see if that helps me with a good loss for the week. I have my yearly physical on Wednesday morning. I'm looking forward to seeing how much I've lost since last year. I forget what I was. I'm not going to eat that morning so they can check my cholesterol again. I'll stop at the Wellness Center later that morning.

I will try and answer some of the other QOTD this afternoon while watching the Pats game. 

Need to get going. Be Back later! TTFN!


----------



## flipflopmom

donac said:


> When I looked at my pedometer from yesterday it says 22000 steps.  I worked all day at school and then spent 5 1/2 hours walking a warehouse sorting and giving out popcorn.  That doesn't include the all the boxes I lifted.  Let's just say that I ach all over.


Dona - you were really, really busy!  No wonder you ache!  Take care, hope the hot tea did the trick.  Allergies are kicking butt of a lot of people right now!



DisneyObsession said:


> OK CC...my one fitness goal is walk 5 miles without dying.  To achieve this, I will exercise 4x's a week and start walking the steps at work on breaks. I am working today, but am counting down until I leave for the Gulf of Mexico for a week! I leave next Saturday and am going with 4 friends. I am looking forward to the vacation and can use the break from the stress of work.


Sounds like a good plan to achieve your fitness goal.  Your trip sounds wonderful!!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> I lost over 4 lbs this week
> 2.started wearing my MBT's again


GREAT LOSS!!!!!  What's a MBT?



lisah0711 said:


> Going to the store this morning to get the things for our anniversary dinner.  Grilled pizza with home grown tomatoes and basil. I know 9/11 is a sad day for America, but it was our day first and we don't let anyone put a damper on our special day.



Happy Anniversary!!!!



mikamah said:


> every bite.
> 2. I lost 2.2 pounds.
> Michael is starting a new gymnastics class at 11:30 today and after that we'll come home for lunch,


Great loss Kathy!!!!  Gymnastics?  LOve it!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, we went out with friends last night, which was fun. We ran 6.2 this morning, and in a bit we are getting ready to go out to watch the Carolina game! I'll be looking for DS in the student section again. He said last week it was crazy. The most crowded it's ever been in the student section. My fitness goal for this challenge is to be able to do 10 full push-ups. I can do lots of the girly push-ups, but I really want to be able to do regular push-ups! Great question CC!


Miss fit, you will do it~  Hope you caught a glimpse.  Tell him to take off his shirt and paint his chest and face, those kids always get on tv.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I have made progress, even if I'm not a hare and I'm actually barely making turtle status


Slow and steady, and you are completely steady and put in amazing miles!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am officially registered for the Princess Half Marathon.
> [/COLOR]


  THAT'S  AWESOME LINDSAY!!  You guys so make me want to go just to meet all of you.  If only the money tree would grow in my yard!




corinnak said:


> 9/11 Saturday QOTD: QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?I would love to do a real, unassisted chin-up someday, but I don't seem to be making a lot of progress in that direction.  I  plan to go and use the "assisted chin up" machine at the YMCA 2 times a week (before or after a class) and gradually reduce the assistance.  I think I'd be better off trying to do 100 toe push ups, though!


I can barely bend my arm to do a chin up.  I would love to do that, too.  DD does like 15 or something at a time, I am so jealous!



Cupcaker said:


> Last night I went shopping and stocked up on veggies.  I went to go visit my parents and the first thing my mom said was "Wow Jeanette, youre so skinny now."  That totally made me blush.  It just helps reinforce that I am making progress and motivates me even more.  The funny thing though, is the last time I saw her, I was only a pound heavier lol.


Maybe those inches have moved!!!  How exciting!



goldcupmom said:


> Did 7.81 miles yesterday & this morning took Sashi(husky) to the bosque & did 5.67.


GREAT JOB!



jbm02 said:


> I have to leave for a football game in 15 minutes and I am still in my Army uniform so this will be quick but I have to report - I kicked butt (can I say that here??) on my PT test!!!
> 40 push ups in 2 minutes (100%!)
> 62 sit ups in 2 minutes (90%)
> and ...drum roll, puh-leeze....2 mile run completed in : 18:03!!!!  I am so so psyched!!  (93%)



Jude, I thought of your test yesterday, which should make you feel GREAT b/c I didn't really think about much of anything coherently!  GREAT JOB!



tggrrstarr said:


> I am going to complete my walk fast/slow version of the C25k (about 25 days more) then it begins.  I am giving myself a start date of October 10th.  That gives me 15 weeks to do a 9 week program!


You can so do it!!!  Great job!



my3princes said:


> I did it!!!  week 1 day 1 DONE  DH and Dniece did it with me.  We came home and made a yoplait fruit smoothy and added some protein powder to it.  Hopefully the muscles won't be too sore tomorrow.  Bonus is that I got a serving of fruit in there  I also stacked wood for 4 hours today so I definitely got some exercise in.  Hopefully my weigh in tomorrow will be favorable.


Great job!  You will really be addicted soon.  Stacked wood for 4 hours, yep, that's exercise!



cclovesdis said:


> Today was a good, OP day. I get some fair food-funnel cake with powdered sugar, but ate less than half and went light on the powdered sugar. I journaled it by overestimating too. Dinner was very light so, I only went into my flex points by a few. Drank all my water already and got in plenty of fruits/veggies. I hope you are all counting your Healthy Habits points. No matter how big or small, PM them to jenanderson.
> What are you having for dinner on Monday night?


Sounds like you are having fun CC!  
QOTD:  Monday night, dinner on the fly in the car waiting at gym. LOTSA Veggies, maybe a few slices of turkey, a string cheese.  Girls:  PB sandwiches, pretzels, veggies, and an apple.



jenanderson said:


> I conquered the mud and decided that I am strong beyond belief!  I felt so great when I finished!  I will say that I was totally tired of falling down and tripping on things and being in the mud - I was beat up, scratched and caked with mud by the end.  I have cuts all over, bruises and every muscle in my body aches...but I do feel great.  I can't believe I did it and I can't wait to do it again next year!


Jen, GREAT JOB!!!  You look amazing, and you are amazing!



keenercam said:


> As for me, I am really proud to report that I have been totally on-plan since last Tuesday.  Five days in a row is a big deal for me.  I am also on track for my goal of exercising an average of 20 minutes per day this week.  We walked to and from the football stadium last night which wasn't easy but it felt good.  This morning, I got up at 6:45 to meet a friend at the outdoor fountain at a nearby shopping center.  I walked 2 miles for the first time since last OCTOBER!!!!


Great job CAM!!!  So proud of you!



my3princes said:


> Jen you look fabulous in your photos.  It does sound like fun.  Do I see six pack abs in the last photo?


I think you do!!!  I want to know how she got them, I want some!.



cherry-pops said:


> We went grocery shopping yesterday, so I'm always planned for what I'm going to eat for the following week.


That's something I have to do today is plan them for the week.  I am much less stressed when I do!


Well, I did not set an example for ANYONE of ANY AGE to follow FOR ANY REASON yesterday, so I'm not sure how much I should share!

I was so excited when we left, for some reason I was singing Footloose.  We met our friends at VT, they have a RV and camp with a great bunch of people that are always together.  They even have a name and shirts.  Anyway, I was met at 9:00 by my friend with a big mug of coffee and Bailey's, and it was  pretty much on.  The group really embraced us, most of them are old enough to be my parents, with some younger ones in the mix, too. By the time we left last night, I knew about the abusive ex's, the doggie rescues, the blended families, the downsizing to smaller houses, early marriage arguments, engineering jobs, you name it! 

They cooked 3 meals!  I had a sausage pattie when I got there, just to have food in my tummy.  The beverages pretty much continued all day.  I have no idea how many, in some cases not sure what.  One lady makes jello shooters, one was cherry jello with a rum soaked cherry in it, topped with magic shell and whipped cream!  I DID get my 5 veggies in, b/c we took a veggie tray and I ate that more than anything, other than a bit of smoked chicken.  

It should have been a miserable day.  What the forecast called for was 50% chance of .10 inch of rain, high in the 70's.  IT POURED ALL DAY, and I don't think it was out of the 50s. I hope I don't get sick!  I was cold and wet! 
Hokies played like a high school team, and we lost to a school that's not even in our division that we should have run over by about 50 points!

The new friends and beverages made it a good day, though!  It was really nice to get hugs from all these people, a few invitations to stay with them when we are in there area for gymnastics meets.  It did cause some self-reflection - why am I so concerned with acceptance and fitting in?  It was funny, b/c I jumped in w/ the group much more than Brad did, which is a reverse of our usual roles. I think the weight loss has given me more self confidence than I realized!

I miss my girls now, can't wait to get to church to see them! Missed my furbabies during the game b/c they all had their dogs there. I will say, despite what I am sure will be a gain due to all the liquid calories, my mental peace needed that day to just break loose.  I got in a bit of exercise, we were about 1.5 miles from the stadium each way, plus all the steps in the stadium I had to go up and down multiple times to the bathroom! 

This will be a tough week, we lost daddy a year ago next Sunday.  Breaking out and totally forgetting about the stress of life was EXACTLY what I needed.  On the OP bandwagon for the rest of the week just to not have a gain, but in the end, the stress relief was worth it!

Have a great day everyone!  
Taryn


----------



## jbm02

jenanderson said:


> There is no way I am going to catch up tonight.  We just got home from the Mud Run and I am totally exhausted.  I had an incredible amount of fun.  I conquered the mud and decided that I am strong beyond belief!
> 
> Here is a quick glimpse of the run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt so great when I finished!  I will say that I was totally tired of falling down and tripping on things and being in the mud - I was beat up, scratched and caked with mud by the end.  I have cuts all over, bruises and every muscle in my body aches...but I do feel great.  I can't believe I did it and I can't wait to do it again next year!
> 
> I hope to catch up with regular posting tomorrow but tonight I am too sore to think!
> Jen





my3princes said:


> Jen you look fabulous in your photos.  It does sound like fun.  Do I see six pack abs in the last photo?



Jen, no more laughing to me about your mommy "pooch" !!!!  Can you see your amazing abs in the pictures ?!!!!  Totally amazing!!!! - just wit til you are strutting around the Dream sporting those abs....(and no, I will NOT be sitting in the lounge chair next to you unless I do alot of catching up!!!! )

Monday's dinner will be leftovers from tonight's grilled chicken and salad.  DS has football pracice from 3 - 6 and DD has cheerleadlrading  from 6-7:30.  That doesn't leave any time for a family dinner on Monday so...

Off to drill.  Have  great day everyone!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Just seeing this now.  Is it too late to join?


----------



## tigger813

momof2gr8kids said:


> Just seeing this now.  Is it too late to join?



Never too late to join! CHeck out the first post on this thread and email your starting weight to LuvBaloo!  Any other questions, don't hesitate to ask! We are all here to help and support each other!!!!!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

tigger813 said:


> Never too late to join! CHeck out the first post on this thread and email your starting weight to LuvBaloo!  Any other questions, don't hesitate to ask! We are all here to help and support each other!!!!!
> 
> Welcome aboard!



Thanks.    Will do that.  Just starting to get back on track after a summer of late nights, bad eating and not enough exercising!  Planning to lose 20 lbs by our trip, so this will help me be accountable!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I am finally up. I was hoping not to sleep in so much, but I woke up a bunch of times throughout the night including once when I couldnt fall back to sleep for over 2 hours. Oh well. My BFF doesnt appear to be awake yet, so what better thing to do than Dis? Yep, I am an addict.

I read through the posts and I was pleasantly surprised that so many of you have answered the QOTD. I, of course, have to consult with my parents first. Ideally, itll be some type of lean meat cut up and served in a salad, but I doubt my father will be up for that again.

Some replies:



tggrrstarr said:


> I want to be able to run for at least 30 minutes by the time I go to Disney in January. I want to be able to get in some exercise while I am there other than walking.  I have always hated running, even when I was in shape.  I want to overcome this fear of it.  I am going to complete my walk fast/slow version of the C25k (about 25 days more) then it begins.  I am giving myself a start date of October 10th.  That gives me 15 weeks to do a 9 week program!



I am taking an extra week+ to do the C25K. I am also going to have to do something similar to you because right now, I can only do it on the treadmill. Theres something about pavement, etc. that is really hard on my body. You can do it!

As for the fruits/veggies, I love broccoli-I could eat cups of it at a time. I was surprised yesterday morning when I measured out a cup of broccoli and how few stalks it really was. Im also prone to putting veggies in tomato sauce. It ends up being 2-3 servings of veggies without much effort at all. Good luck!



my3princes said:


> I did it!!!  week 1 day 1 DONE  DH and Dniece did it with me.  We came home and made a yoplait fruit smoothy and added some protein powder to it.  Hopefully the muscles won't be too sore tomorrow.  Bonus is that I got a serving of fruit in there  I also stacked wood for 4 hours today so I definitely got some exercise in.  Hopefully my weigh in tomorrow will be favorable.



WTG on C25K! And, stacking wood-thats some great exercise!



my3princes said:


> Since I bartend on Monday nights, I know that I will eat at the restaurant.  I will have 1/2 grilled chicken breast, probably with bbq sauce, a plain baked potato and whatever the veg of the day is.  That was easy



Sounds like a great dinner. Im going to bite. How do you get the restaurant to make that for you?



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Monday night will be difficult to do as DD1 has dancing followed immediately by soccer. So I actually have to feed her at 4 pm and then give her something else when she gets home. I think my plan is to have shaved steak and onions. I have the meat defrosting right now. Though DH is smoking pork, beef brisket and a rack of ribs tomorrow so we will have those left over so I may just cook up the shaved steak to have on Tuesday night. Tuesday night each girl has something so that will be interesting as well as will Wednesday night. Gotta love busy schedules!



I think you are very prepared for your busy schedule!



jenanderson said:


> There is no way I am going to catch up tonight.  We just got home from the Mud Run and I am totally exhausted.  I had an incredible amount of fun.  I conquered the mud and decided that I am strong beyond belief!
> 
> I felt so great when I finished!  I will say that I was totally tired of falling down and tripping on things and being in the mud - I was beat up, scratched and caked with mud by the end.  I have cuts all over, bruises and every muscle in my body aches...but I do feel great.  I can't believe I did it and I can't wait to do it again next year!



Way to go! You look great! Hope you wake up well-rested and in a little less pain.



cruisindisney said:


> I feel MUCH better today, physically and mentally.  The allergy pills did the trick I guess for my physical wellness.  I ate very well today!  I also did a second W1D3 of C25K and start week 2 tomorrow.
> 
> Monday night dinner?  Hungry girl Crab Cakes, so YUMMY!



Glad to hear you are feeling better! WTG getting back on track immediately!

Those crab cakes sound delicious. I am going searching for that recipe!



keenercam said:


> CC, I played clarinet in a couple of marching bands, too, but then played soprano bugle in a drum and bugle corps.  The clarinet still holds a special place in my heart as being the first (of 6 instruments) that I played.  Wasn't marching band the BEST?!?!?  I am so glad both of our kids did it. DD (now 22) was in the color guard and was captain her junior & senior years.  She also marched with the University of Delaware's marching band her first 2 years, so we've been marching band parents fof 9 years now.
> 
> My goal is to finish the Disney 1/2 marathon in January. I have done the WDW half 2x and the WDW Full 2x as well as a number of other Disney races.  But I've lost so much ground (literally) since my injury 14 months ago.  If I can finish the half this January, the pain I've gone through for the past 4 months recovering from surgery will have been worth it.
> 
> I am so jealous you had funnel cake!  Howard and I were at the Arts Festival on the river today and they had so many delicious-smelling fair foods.  I was so tempted, but didn't want to blow my perfect on-plan week.  Good for you for fitting it in.
> 
> As for me, I am really proud to report that I have been totally on-plan since last Tuesday.  Five days in a row is a big deal for me.  I am also on track for my goal of exercising an average of 20 minutes per day this week.  We walked to and from the football stadium last night which wasn't easy but it felt good.
> 
> This morning, I got up at 6:45 to meet a friend at the outdoor fountain at a nearby shopping center.  I walked 2 miles for the first time since last OCTOBER!!!!  It was slow, and I had to baby my knee by walking gently at the arts festival later this morning and through the mall early this evening, but the miles are done.
> 
> What are you having for dinner on Monday night?
> I am going to have whole wheat pasta with veggies.



I loved playing the clarinet. My mom keeps suggesting that we cell it or donate it and I cringe at the suggestion. 4 years of marching band, plus all that concert band leaves a lasting memory.

Great goal! You are doing Marathon Weekend I assume?

WTG staying on plan! The Funnel Cake was good, but not over-the-top amazing. In the words of pjlla- I think you made the best choice.

Walking 2 miles-amazing! You have come so far. WTG!

Your dinner plan sounds great too!



cherry-pops said:


> We went grocery shopping yesterday, so I'm always planned for what I'm going to eat for the following week. I always buy the same foods, so even though it's boring it's controlled at the same time.
> On Monday I'll have a roasted chicken breast with carrots, savoy cabbage, sprouts and peas - all veg steamed. As an alternative I could have a breaded chicken steak with fresh pasta and beans.



Your 2 dinner options sound delicious. Ive never had Savoy cabbage. Would you be willing to describe, SVP?



tigger813 said:


> I'll do the elliptical when I get home while waiting to watch the Pats game and maybe something during halftime.



Now I know what to watch while I am at the gym. TIA! Hope you have a great, OP day!



flipflopmom said:


> Sounds like you are having fun CC!
> QOTD:  Monday night, dinner on the fly in the car waiting at gym. LOTSA Veggies, maybe a few slices of turkey, a string cheese.  Girls:  PB sandwiches, pretzels, veggies, and an apple.
> 
> I think the weight loss has given me more self confidence than I realized!



That is quite the hearty dinner on the fly!

Great realization! FWIW, I think anyone who tackles the demands of teaching K has a lot of self-confidence.



jbm02 said:


> Monday's dinner will be leftovers from tonight's grilled chicken and salad.  DS has football pracice from 3 - 6 and DD has cheerleadlrading  from 6-7:30.  That doesn't leave any time for a family dinner on Monday so...
> 
> Off to drill.  Have  great day everyone!!



Light and fresh dinner-sounds perfect!

Hope you have a great day too!



momof2gr8kids said:


> Thanks.    Will do that.  Just starting to get back on track after a summer of late nights, bad eating and not enough exercising!  Planning to lose 20 lbs by our trip, so this will help me be accountable!



Welcome!


It appears that my BFF is awake, so I best be off.

Have a great day everyone!

CC


----------



## Dreamer24

This thread moves so quickly!  I can't keep up.

Tarryn,  Thanks for your suggestions.  I will start taking tons of carrots to work!  I love them!  I think I am also going to have a salad (lettuce, tomato cucumbers) before dinner everyday.  I'll feel more full, it will add a couple of extra fruit/veggie servings and hopefully eat less of other things.  

Unfortunately, I can't plan Mondays dinner because I have a mandatory work meeting that includes dinner.  I will probably eat a very small amount of wahtever I like there, pasta, chicken or something, and then come home and a have a salad.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thanks for all the anniversary wishes.  We had a nice day and dinner last night.  

jenanderson, way to rock the mud run yesterday!    You look fabulous!  



ireland_nicole said:


> I lost over 4 lbs this week. The downside is, because I'm losing it through diet, I'm getting "lazy" and not wanting to exercise; I keep finding excuses- which is why I'm grateful for you guys!



Great loss and great plan to add activity.  I'm sure that you already know that activity adds lean mass, which will help you burn more calories throughout day.  It's the hardest thing for me too but I am a believer now!  



Rose&Mike said:


> That's a good goal. Control is a big issue. I'm hoping I learn to look at it that if I am making good choices 95% of the time, then I can give up a little bit of the control issues, and just enjoy being healthy.



Sounds like a great plan, Rose!    And just look at all the fun that you are having, ball games, DIS meets and W&D soon!



cherry-pops said:


> I just booked a 4 day trip to Disneyland Paris for March 2011! So excited!



 That sounds great!  I've always wanted to go to DLP!



Worfiedoodles said:


> This is so timely, because I realize I need a new fitness goal. I have to face up to facts and actually start and stick with a strength training program. I'm going to have to get tough with myself to make this happen -- I'm going to start with 20 minutes, 3 times a week as my goal. I'm going to help myself by scheduling it on days when there's something I really want to watch on tv, and making my watching predicated on doing the strength training. This is the only way I'm going to make progress in the WIN! challenge, so thanks to *Connie* for getting me moving in this way!



The nice thing about adding new training is that you get to see results fairly quickly like you do when you do something new.  I agree with corinna, I don't think you are as "turtle-y" as you feel that you are -- you just run, and run and run!  



MacG said:


> Since I drink thing with caffeine so infrequently I do feel it.  It's hard to stop drinking diet soda and drinks with caffeine but it can be done.



There speaks the voice of experience!  ::yess::  I'm going to have to keep working on cutting back my diet soda habit, too.  Come on, Connie, we can do it!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I swear I posted this but it never showed up.  Not sure where it went
> 
> I am officially registered for the Princess Half Marathon.
> 
> I am so excited...I really wasnt sure if this trip would work out.  Now it has to!  Planning on booking our resort,tickets, and air fare tomorrow.  I cant wait.



 Lindsay!  I registered for the Princess yesterday, too.  I have my room at AKL Jambo and my airline tickets so I am ready, too.    I'm so glad that everything worked out for you!



corinnak said:


> Thanks for the comments on my race pictures - I went into the race feeling kind of bad about having gained back some weight over the summer, so I really appreciate hearing that I still look OK.
> 
> Lisa - I can't believe you wanted me to post my old picture but "chickened out"!!!  I'm always happy to share again upon request (and occasionally not upon request.  )  I was not at all thrilled with my appearance at that race, but I was and am very proud that I was able to run a half marathon with a smile on my face, especially given that I was carrying extra weight and recovering from a concussion.
> 
> I also like that that picture shows very clearly that it's not the running but rather the careful eating that created my weight loss.  I'd been running for a year and a half without losing and keeping off much weight at all.  *I can always eat WAY more than I can run*.  I think my weight loss is 80% food management, 20% work outs.  Which is not to undermine the importance of my half marathon accomplishment in convincing me that I could accomplish amazing things and the fact that I wanted to run more half marathons but never again with the weight I was carrying that day!
> 
> Also, I have to say, you guys are making me think more and more that I really HAVE to be there for the 2011 Princess Half - it seems like it's going to be a Biggest Loserpalooza!



I always find your pictures very inspiring, corinna!  I worried that it wasn't celebrating what you've achieved now by asking you to inspire those of us still on our way with your pictures.  You've done so well and you should be so proud of yourself and all your hard work!    The eating more than you can run off quote is one that has stayed with me throughout all the challenges.

And you definitely should go to the Princess too!    SWA has a big sale going on this week!  



Cupcaker said:


> Last night I went shopping and stocked up on veggies.  I went to go visit my parents and the first thing my mom said was "Wow Jeanette, youre so skinny now."  That totally made me blush.  It just helps reinforce that I am making progress and motivates me even more.  The funny thing though, is the last time I saw her, I was only a pound heavier lol.



Must be all those pushups and situps!  

BRB -- had to break up my reply.


----------



## lisah0711

50sjayne said:


> Anyway I'm glad to be back on the board anyway. Hopefully there will be no more cheesecake surprises the rest of the week.



Glad to have you back, too, and glad that the kitties survived their big day!  



goldcupmom said:


> Did 7.81 miles yesterday & this morning took Sashi(husky) to the bosque & did 5.67.
> 
> I really need to focus on journaling this week & have decided that if I successfully journal & record everything on BodyBugg, I'm going to order the Zumba dvds.  DD & I used to do Zumba at the gym, but dropped the membership when they raised it to over $50/pp.
> 
> Fruits & veggies are a problem with me, but I'm really gonna try to get in 5/day.  We'll see......  Off to run errands.



Great job on the exercise, Julie!



jbm02 said:


> WOOOHOOO!!  There are going to be a bunch of us losers there!!  Should we start a list???  We're going to rock it!!!



Woo hoo on your PT tests, Jude!    Did you do all that in your uniform?  

Maria and Rose are also doing the Princess.    There are also lots of folks from the Events side of the WISH boards doing the Princess.  



cherry-pops said:


> That is so nice, Disney does feel like home.



Yes, it does!  



tggrrstarr said:


> I want to be able to run for at least 30 minutes by the time I go to Disney in January. I want to be able to get in some exercise while I am there other than walking.  I have always hated running, even when I was in shape.  I want to overcome this fear of it.  I am going to complete my walk fast/slow version of the C25k (about 25 days more) then it begins.  I am giving myself a start date of October 10th.  That gives me 15 weeks to do a 9 week program!



I bet you can meet your running goal.  And there is nothing wrong with run/walking either.  Whatever works best for you.



my3princes said:


> I did it!!!  week 1 day 1 DONE  DH and Dniece did it with me.  We came home and made a yoplait fruit smoothy and added some protein powder to it.  Hopefully the muscles won't be too sore tomorrow.  Bonus is that I got a serving of fruit in there  I also stacked wood for 4 hours today so I definitely got some exercise in.  Hopefully my weigh in tomorrow will be favorable.



Woo hoo on the C25K W1D1!    Stacking wood sounds like very good strength training too.  



cclovesdis said:


> This question is designed to motivate you to plan.
> 
> What are you having for dinner on Monday night?



Dinner Monday is meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans.  DH already picked up all the fixins yesterday.  We also have dinner tonight all planned so we are doing well in that department.  We take turns planning and buying which is nice!  



cruisindisney said:


> And on the giving up soda topic, I did it in January of this year.  I had slowly tapered down to half a can a day, but then just went cold turkey.  I haven't had any since, though some days I'm really tempted, but know that if I drink one it will be slippery slope down to my old habit.  Good Luck!



Thanks for sharing your experience.    It is very motivating!



keenercam said:


> Thank you, Lisa! Andrew's team won 42-6 and it was such a fun time!  It was a gorgeous night and it is always so much fun to be around the band.  Those kids are terrific and they work so hard.  Andrew was given a leadership award for being the drumline captain under adverse circumstances (no instructor) and for being kind and effective in his role. I thought that was such a HUGE "great job" pat on the back for him.



Congrats to your DS, Cam!    And congrats to you on your two miles today!  



tigger813 said:


> I have my yearly physical on Wednesday morning. I'm looking forward to seeing how much I've lost since last year. I forget what I was. I'm not going to eat that morning so they can check my cholesterol again. I'll stop at the Wellness Center later that morning.



Good luck on Wednesday.  I think it will be good for you to look back and see how far you've come this year!  



flipflopmom said:


> The new friends and beverages made it a good day, though!  It was really nice to get hugs from all these people, a few invitations to stay with them when we are in there area for gymnastics meets.  It did cause some self-reflection - why am I so concerned with acceptance and fitting in?  It was funny, b/c I jumped in w/ the group much more than Brad did, which is a reverse of our usual roles. I think the weight loss has given me more self confidence than I realized!



I'm so glad that you had a great day yesterday, Taryn, you totally deserve it!    I will be thinking of you this week.  



momof2gr8kids said:


> Just seeing this now.  Is it too late to join?



 momof2gr8kids!  Nope, it's never too late to join a BL challenge.  Looks like Tracey filled you in on what you need to do -- thanks, Tracey!    Thanks for joining our challenge!



momof2gr8kids said:


> Thanks.    Will do that.  Just starting to get back on track after a summer of late nights, bad eating and not enough exercising!  Planning to lose 20 lbs by our trip, so this will help me be accountable!



Be sure that you include your goal to LuvBaloo in your PM if you want her to help you track it.  You don't have to but it is nice to see your progress each week.  

Today we are going to do laundry and hang out around the house.  It is a rest day so no exercise.  We have to clean out our aquarium because our last fish is going to live with some friends of ours -- for the first time in 20 years we will not have a fish aquarium.  We still have our 55 gallon aquarium for our turtle.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

Dreamer24 said:


> This thread moves so quickly!  I can't keep up.
> 
> Tarryn,  Thanks for your suggestions.  I will start taking tons of carrots to work!  I love them!  I think I am also going to have a salad (lettuce, tomato cucumbers) before dinner everyday.  I'll feel more full, it will add a couple of extra fruit/veggie servings and hopefully eat less of other things.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't plan Mondays dinner because I have a mandatory work meeting that includes dinner.  I will probably eat a very small amount of wahtever I like there, pasta, chicken or something, and then come home and a have a salad.



This thread does move quickly now because it is the beginning of the challenge.  Don't worry about keeping up.  A lot of people just read back a page or two and jump in wherever we are.  

Sounds like you do have a plan for Monday's dinner -- you aren't in charge of the menu but you do have a plan to make whatever is served work for you and your goals!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jbm02 said:


> *..and Jude, and Jen, and Mommyof2pirates...and who else?????*
> 
> I have to leave for a football game in 15 minutes and I am still in my Army uniform so this will be quick but I have to report - I kicked butt (can I say that here??) on my PT test!!!
> 40 push ups in 2 minutes (100%!)
> 62 sit ups in 2 minutes (90%)
> and ...drum roll, puh-leeze....2 mile run completed in : 18:03!!!!  I am so so psyched!!  (93%)
> 
> Have a great night all.


Me! 
Congrats on the PT test!!!! 



my3princes said:


> I did it!!!  week 1 day 1 DONE  DH and Dniece did it with me.  We came home and made a yoplait fruit smoothy and added some protein powder to it.  Hopefully the muscles won't be too sore tomorrow.  Bonus is that I got a serving of fruit in there  I also stacked wood for 4 hours today so I definitely got some exercise in.  Hopefully my weigh in tomorrow will be favorable.






cclovesdis said:


> What are you having for dinner on Monday night?
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow!
> 
> CC


I don't know yet, but I will answer by the end of the day!

Jen--Loved the pictures. Sounds like you had a blast!



keenercam said:


> As for me, I am really proud to report that I have been totally on-plan since last Tuesday.  Five days in a row is a big deal for me.  I am also on track for my goal of exercising an average of 20 minutes per day this week.  We walked to and from the football stadium last night which wasn't easy but it felt good.
> 
> This morning, I got up at 6:45 to meet a friend at the outdoor fountain at a nearby shopping center.  I walked 2 miles for the first time since last OCTOBER!!!!  It was slow, and I had to baby my knee by walking gently at the arts festival later this morning and through the mall early this evening, but the miles are done.
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> Great job Cam!!
> 
> Taryn--sounds like you had a fabulous day! Post a lot this week. I will give you lots of hugs.
> 
> Well, I fell under the bus this weekend. But that's ok. I feel disgusting and bloated right now, so I am paying for it. We have a lot going on in the next couple months, and I'm letting some of it really stress me out, so I need to get a handle on it. This week Mike is traveling for work. Next weekend we go to see DS--which I'm looking forward to, but it's always a little stressful and chaotic when we see him. Then he told me yesterday, that even though he doesn't have any classes on Fridays, he has to go to a review session at 4:00 on Friday. So of course, we will miss some of the activities--again!
> 
> Two weeks later we have W&D. And at the end of October, some of Mike's relatives are stopping by on their way to Florida. I'm sure it will be fine, but we don't see his relatives a lot (both Mike's parents are dead) and some of them have not always been nice. They are all pretty opinionated  and definitely don't understand how we do things in the south. I'm sure it will be fine, but it pushed all my buttons yesterday. I even suggested finding another 1/2 to run so we wouldn't be in town. Pretty bad, I know.
> 
> Today I'm going to do laundry, plan my meals for the week and go look at running shoes again. I have 275 miles on these shoes, but my lower legs and feet are starting to bother me again. Mike looked at my shoes, and while before I was pronating, now I am really wearing on the outside of my shoe, so we're thinking they may have overcorrected. We're going to try a different running store--one that tons of people have recommended to us and see how it goes.
> 
> Have a good day.


----------



## 50sjayne

lisah0711 said:


> Glad to have you back, too, and glad that the kitties survived their big day!
> 
> Have a great day all!





> Rose :
> Well, I fell under the bus this weekend. But that's ok. I feel disgusting and bloated right now, so I am paying for it. We have a lot going on in the next couple months, and I'm letting some of it really stress me out, so I need to get a handle on it. This week Mike is traveling for work. Next weekend we go to see DS--which I'm looking forward to, but it's always a little stressful and chaotic when we see him. Then he told me yesterday, that even though he doesn't have any classes on Fridays, he has to go to a review session at 4:00 on Friday. So of course, we will miss some of the activities--again!



We are all gonna do it--stress is a huge factor. At least you are taking into account there's gonna be stress.The whole shoot your tires out thing comes into play here-- you get a flat you wouldn't shoot the rest of your tires out would you? Always sets me straight that thought. Rose promise me you'll never give up...(ok Titanic humor)


----------



## mikamah

Good sunday afternoon everyone.  I'm on call today, and my plan was to catch up this morning and have a relaxing computer morning and enjoy my coffee, but the phone rang at 7:05 so I went in for a couple hours.  After I picked up Michael from my brothers we went for a bike ride.  Yesterday we did the state park, and today the rails-to-trails path in Peabody which was awesome.  A big playground on one end too so he enjoyed that.  It was so nice not to worry about crossing so many streets and traffic like when we ride around the neighborhood.  He's loving his bike this year, and it's a great reason for me to get some exercise in.  We're going to my nephews football game in a few minutes and then will hit the grocery store.  So for the qotd, I don't know yet what we'll have tomorrow night.  I'll make a plan after I make my shopping list.  

JenA-  You are amazing and look like you had a blast.  Love the pictures.  I showed michael and he wanted to know if you had to be 18 to do the mud run, and if not, he's in next year.  Congratulations.  What an fabulous accomplishment.

Lindsay and Lisa-  Congratulations Princesses!!!!!!!  Sooooo excited for you.  I was playing with the numbers yesterday to find the best deal.  I think the running discount will be best for us, since we're coming on the wed before.  I left a message for sil, so will catch up with her and hopefully book next weekend too!!   

So the BL princess list is- Jude, JenA, Rose, Lisa, Lindsay, and me.  Any others???  Maybe Corinna!?!?!?

Taryn- glad you had a fun day yesterday. You definitely deserved it.  hugs for you upcoming week.  

Off to football.  Have a great afternoon!!!


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTG on C25K! And, stacking wood-thats some great exercise!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great dinner. Im going to bite. How do you get the restaurant to make that for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CC



We actually have a 1/2 portion of grilled chicken breast on our menu.  It comes plain, BBQ or Teriyaki.  Baked potatos are an option and every entree comes with the veg of the day.  We also have a huge salad bar.  I really am not a veggie eater, but I do snack on raw carrots at work.


I got in another 1 1/2 hours of stacking wood this morning.  I also weighed in and I was down 2 lbs from my starting weight   Now to keep it up.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Afternoon,

Today has been a busy day already. I really want to go the gym, but I also feel like taking a nap before I go. Maybe I'll set an alarm and only rest for 45 minutes. That'll be just enough. I have church at 7, so it'll be a "late" night.


Still not sure what we are having for dinner tomorrow night, although my guess is lasagna. My mom made a huge tray of it (like 1/2+ sheet cake size) for the neighborhood block party yesterday and now we get to eat the leftovers, plus the leftovers she already had for us. I'll fit it into my points somehow.

Hope everyone is having a great day!

CC



Dreamer24 said:


> Unfortunately, I can't plan Mondays dinner because I have a mandatory work meeting that includes dinner.  I will probably eat a very small amount of wahtever I like there, pasta, chicken or something, and then come home and a have a salad.



Sounds like a great plan to me!



lisah0711 said:


> Dinner Monday is meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans.  DH already picked up all the fixins yesterday.  We also have dinner tonight all planned so we are doing well in that department.  We take turns planning and buying which is nice!



Definitely  nice!



Rose&Mike said:


> Today I'm going to do laundry, plan my meals for the week and go look at running shoes again. I have 275 miles on these shoes, but my lower legs and feet are starting to bother me again. Mike looked at my shoes, and while before I was pronating, now I am really wearing on the outside of my shoe, so we're thinking they may have overcorrected. We're going to try a different running store--one that tons of people have recommended to us and see how it goes.



Good luck finding the perfect pair of sneakers! Or, are they called running shoes?

Have a great time at the Wine & Dine!



mikamah said:


> Good sunday afternoon everyone.  I'm on call today, and my plan was to catch up this morning and have a relaxing computer morning and enjoy my coffee, but the phone rang at 7:05 so I went in for a couple hours.  After I picked up Michael from my brothers we went for a bike ride.  Yesterday we did the state park, and today the rails-to-trails path in Peabody which was awesome.  A big playground on one end too so he enjoyed that.  It was so nice not to worry about crossing so many streets and traffic like when we ride around the neighborhood.  He's loving his bike this year, and it's a great reason for me to get some exercise in.  We're going to my nephews football game in a few minutes and then will hit the grocery store.  So for the qotd, I don't know yet what we'll have tomorrow night.  I'll make a plan after I make my shopping list.
> 
> So the BL princess list is- Jude, JenA, Rose, Lisa, Lindsay, and me.  Any others???  Maybe Corinna!?!?!?



You have such a wonderful son! That path sounds great! We have a similar one, but it isnt that close. How do you get his bike there?

What a great list!



my3princes said:


> We actually have a 1/2 portion of grilled chicken breast on our menu.  It comes plain, BBQ or Teriyaki.  Baked potatos are an option and every entree comes with the veg of the day.  We also have a huge salad bar.  I really am not a veggie eater, but I do snack on raw carrots at work.
> 
> 
> I got in another 1 1/2 hours of stacking wood this morning.  I also weighed in and I was down 2 lbs from my starting weight   Now to keep it up.



Sounds like a really healthy restaurant!

WTG on the loss!


----------



## donac

Good Sunday afternoon everyone.

Lisa Happy Anniversary

Taryn Sounds like you had fun yesterday  I have never really tailgated but is a big thing at the Rutgers games and the Giants games.  I have been to Rutgers games and been amazed at the tailgaters while the marching band sat around and ate their sandwiches.  I will be thinking of you this week.

Lindsey congrats on registering for the Princess

Jude congrats on doing well on the PT test

Rose sounds like a lot things going on in the next few weeks

Kathy that is a very early call.  The bike rides sound fun


The dog woke dh up early this morning.  We think she has something going on with her stomach.  We were up for church this moring and when we got out it was starting to rain.  

I had been planning to go to a farmer's market so I put on my rain jacket and went.  There was also street fair going on.  So after I went to the farmer's market I went and walked the street fair.  It gave me a chance to walk for about 45 minutes.  I may have been in the rain but it wasn't too cold.

I still have a sore throat and my sinuses are clogged.  I am hoping that I don't lose my voice.  It is too early in the school year to do that.  

QOTD I think I am making chicken and brown rice for dinnner.  TOnight we are haveing bbq pork, corn and some salad.  I got a lot of veggies at the farmer's market but I have some things in the freezer so I really don't have to go grocery shopping for a couple of days.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I fell under the bus this weekend. But that's ok. I feel disgusting and bloated right now, so I am paying for it. We have a lot going on in the next couple months, and I'm letting some of it really stress me out, so I need to get a handle on it. This week Mike is traveling for work. Next weekend we go to see DS--which I'm looking forward to, but it's always a little stressful and chaotic when we see him. Then he told me yesterday, that even though he doesn't have any classes on Fridays, he has to go to a review session at 4:00 on Friday. So of course, we will miss some of the activities--again!



 Sounds like you have some busy and fun time coming up, Rose!  Hope this week is a little less stressful even though Mike will be gone.  

I bet you've never heard any references to Titantic before, have you?  



50sjayne said:


> We are all gonna do it--stress is a huge factor. At least you are taking into account there's gonna be stress.The whole shoot your tires out thing comes into play here-- you get a flat you wouldn't shoot the rest of your tires out would you? Always sets me straight that thought. Rose promise me you'll never give up...(ok Titanic humor)



 Susan, you crack me up!

My Wally must have known I was replying to you as he is insisting on sitting right here on the keyboard.  



mikamah said:


> Lindsay and Lisa-  Congratulations Princesses!!!!!!!  Sooooo excited for you.  I was playing with the numbers yesterday to find the best deal.  I think the running discount will be best for us, since we're coming on the wed before.  I left a message for sil, so will catch up with her and hopefully book next weekend too!!
> 
> So the BL princess list is- Jude, JenA, Rose, Lisa, Lindsay, and me.  Any others???  Maybe Corinna!?!?!?



Maria (Worfiedoodles) is also going to the Princess! 



my3princes said:


> I got in another 1 1/2 hours of stacking wood this morning.  I also weighed in and I was down 2 lbs from my starting weight   Now to keep it up.



That wood stacking is a good workout and you will be glad when it gets cold that you did it!  

*dona,* hope that you and your doggie are feeling better soon!


----------



## DisneyObsession

The Princess Run sounds interesting...I'll have to do some research as I don't know anything about it.  I am assuming it is at WDW...but I'll look it up to find out for sure.

QOTD: I work from 12:30PM - 9 PM so dinner isn't dinner per se...I eat it at 3:45 break and within 20 in, so I will probably have a side salad with grilled chicken breast. Luckily I can eat at my desk, so I'll eat red peppers and 50% reduced fat cheese around 6. 

Cloudy and cool here in Buffalo and I have a headache from the weather. think I'll lay down for awhile.


----------



## keenercam

We are back from our second festival this weekend.  This is the Kennett Square, PA (mushroom capital of the world) Mushroom Festival.  We festival-walked for 90 minutes. I resisted all the typical fair food (again -- couldn't break my commitment to this challenge for most of the deep fried foods, gourmet cupcakes, gyros, cheesesteaks & funnel cake, etc).  We did have breaded mushrooms, shroomies (breaded with jalapeno), and mushroom soup, as well as grilled portobello strips.  We got one small order of each thing we had and shared it.  I think it was well worth the points,and I'm sure the walking helped to burn off some of the calories.

I brought home 3 pounds of white mushrooms & 2 large portobellos.  Does anyone have a favorite recipe they'd recommend?


----------



## pjlla

Okay... this is going to be INSANELY long.... I will type carefully so nothing goes "poof"!!  



Rose&Mike said:


> FWIW, I was never able to "do it all". I gave up when Tom went to high school and just stayed home. That might sound strange, but he needed me around, and Mike was working so much. Being a mom and a wife and handling all the day to day stuff is a challenge. But here's what I realize now that ds is in college.
> --He didn't care whether the house was immaculate, he just wanted to be able to have his friends over.
> --He didn't care whether every meal was home cooked or some culinary masterpiece, he just wanted to be with us.
> --And he didn't really like it when I worried about all the trivial stuff. He just wanted parents who cared about him and were there when he needed them.
> 
> I'm going to throw this our there. I am really having trouble switching from loser to maintain. I'm still dropping weight--I'm sure I'm not eating enough, but I have no desire to count calories or figure it out. I've already had Shannon lower my maintain weight by a pound, and I'm guessing I'm going to be at the low end of that on Friday. Clothes I bought a month ago are starting to be lo0se already.
> 
> When I was losing I felt in control of things. Maintaining, not so much. And really I am not hungry, so I have no desire to increase my calories. In the back of my head I keep thinking, you don't really want to maintain, you want to reach that college weight. But have you seen those people who have lost a bunch of weight in their 40s and 50s and their skin starts to hang in places? I am quickly approaching that. My skin on my neck and around my knees is starting to look pretty wrinkly. There's this older lady who walks at the park we go to who doesn't have an ounce of visible fat on her, but her skin just hangs. I don't want that. I know I'm a ways from being that bad, but I don't want to look older than I am.
> 
> So I don't know what to do. I feel like there is a tug of war going on in my brain right now. I know it's a good problem to have, so I'm not upset or anything, I just don't know how to be done losing. I guess it's a process and I just need to be a little more patient.




I actually heard a story/study once about the fact that it is actually MORE important to be home with your kids when they are teens than when they are babies/toddlers.  Not sure I totally agree with it, but there is DEFINITELY something to be said about being home with your teens. My Mom owned her own (home based) business for a short time when my brother and I were in high school.  We would come home and drop on her bed and chat with her for a good 30 minutes or so at the end of the day. It was great to be able to share the good/bad events of the day immediately.  It was an important time in our lives.  And having an adult home at the end of the day definitely kept us out of trouble!  I LOVE being home with my kids still.... I am so lucky.

I can so relate to the issues you are having with maintenance.  I sometimes wonder if this 5 lb yo-yo I've been playing with for months is some sort of unconscious self-sabotage to avoid maintenance (bit of psychobabble there for you ).    And I agree about the loose skin.... I'm starting to have elephant knees and it is making me sad, because even when I was heavy, I always had good legs.   I heard that the "stars" get fat injections in places like the backs of their hands to avoid that saggy skin/too skinny look.



Rose&Mike said:


> I registered for the Princess tonight. As part of the registration you had to pick your favorite princess--I had a hard time, but I picked Ariel.



DD and I are both sending you a  for supporting our favorite princess!  In fact, DD and her swim team friends (ages 12-15, male and female) actually watched The Little Mermaid last night!



tggrrstarr said:


> I did good yesterday, barely ate anything for breakfast or lunch, and had grilled steak salad for dinner.  Yum!  I put green beans, strawberries, tomoatoes and mandarin oranges in the salad with a little bit of fat free ranch.  All under 600 calories.  Did the strength training for back and biceps and did W2D2 walk fast/slow c25k.  will try the running in about two weeks, once I get my new shoes!



Remember, skipping breakfast and lunch on a regular basis is a really bad idea. Your metabolism doesn't get the "kick start" it needs in the morning and you will be more apt to overeat later in the day.  And I hope you ended your day with more than 600 calories... your body will shut down and go into starvation mode if you do that for too many days.  And you need the fuel if you are doing all that exercise!



Worfiedoodles said:


> He ended the day coming home half an hour later than I expected, minus his sweatshirt. I was so happy to see him I just gave him a big hug (after closing the door so no one would see, of course! ) Turns out, most kids in the school are getting on the subway, so getting in a car was a challenge. He found his way fine, it's just none of us realized there would be so many kids. I'm actually glad, it's good he's surrounded by his peers.  He later found his phone in his dad's recliner (after vehemently protesting it could only be in his room or playroom), and complained I wasn't signing the forms to take back today fast enough. Apparently reading them was taking it a step too far.
> 
> But it's all ok. He got himself up and off this morning without forgetting anything, and I guess we're going to settle into this new stage in our lives. It's the first time we haven't taken him to school, and it feels weird. The real homework should start tonight, I've told dh he's up!
> Maria



Guess I missed the drama about his first day... but glad he returned safe and sound and happy.  Isn't it great when they can be independent and strong, just like we've been teaching them??



jennz said:


> I've been meaning to post...I read an interesting fact the other day, the average person burns 30 calories sitting on the couch watching tv in 30 minutes.  Same person stretching for 30 minutes burns 95 calories, and 100 doing light household chores.  For what it's worth.



Actually, I also read somewhere that you actually burn LESS calories watching TV than you do just sitting in a chair with NO TV.  See, TV really does shut down your brain.... my mother was right all along!!  



Connie96 said:


> One time, I actually scheduled my entire evening down to 10 minute segments. For instance: 5:50 arrive home, 6:00 make dinner, 6:20 eat dinner, 6:40 change clothes, 6:50 start laundry, 7:00 DD bath, 7:30 run, 8:45 shower & get ready for bed, 9:20 clean kitchen. Okay that's more detail than you needed, but what I learned is that there is literally not enough time in a day to do all the things that NEED doing and there's certainly not enough time for anything "extra" - like cleaning out the back bedroom. And if  that is true, that means I have to do that stuff on the weekends and, well, I always find something better to do. (And, yes, taking a nap would definitely qualify!)
> 
> Anyway... I think I should ask *pjlla *to move in with me for a month and create plans to keep my butt on track!!



I love your ten minute plan. When life is REALLY crazy and out of control, I write up plans like that and it really helps.  

Actually, in my next life I would like to be (among other things) a professional organizer/party planner!



corinnak said:


> Bree - thank you - I am not feeling as slim as I once was, but it's still good to be within the healthy weight range.
> 
> I also have to say (Having just been to a Disney race) that there are a lot of very inspiring racers out there who are well outside their healthy weight range.  And as many of you know I used to be in that group as well.  At the risk of seeming like a broken record, I'm going to post my "before" picture again because it is a new challenge and more than my little WISH clippie, I think this photo of me shows far more clearly where I've been and what I've done since January 2009:
> 
> It's the same shirt I was wearing this weekend, BTW.  Here's one more Disneyland photo...just for comparing and contrasting.  This one is with my good friend Jen - we had a great time running together!


Thanks for sharing your VERY inspirational pictures!  Glad you had a good race and had a fun time!



tigger813 said:


> I finally did it! I registered for my first 5K!!!!! DD1 is going to do the 1 mile fun run!!!!! I'm really excited now and really need to stick with the training! I'll try and do several miles on the elliptical tomorrow during the day. I can do 3 miles but not at a super big pace! I do need to get some new sneakers! I think I'll use my Kohl's gift card to buy them! I'll go next week to get them!



WOOHOO!! Your first official race!  I'm impressed!  



jenanderson said:


> This is going to be a random and quick post because I am exhausted but have things I need to get down.
> 
> Subbing went great and I am so excited to report...I have a FULL DAY sub job for tomorrow at a different school.  This means I will not be online chatting with all of you all day!
> 
> I am feeling really positive about tomorrow.  I have been working so hard with my exercising, following the healthy habits, journaling and not doing any stress eating - this is a huge success for me.  I am hoping to give myself back my 45 pound clippie that I had to take away...it will be close.
> 
> Thanks to Lisa for getting us started with this new challenge and being our coach this week! It is amazing how much work you do for all of us to organize something that changes lives in such a positive way. Jen



I can tell that you are happy to be back in the classroom just by your "tone" in this post.    Hopefully the subbing with be steady enough for now so that you don't have to consider a big move to find a permanent job.  Think of all of the great things about subbing versus a regular teaching job.... no lesson planning, no parent meetings, no boring workshop days, a flexible schedule, the option to avoid certain children if necessary!  



goldcupmom said:


> About to crash, but I tallied my walking and with 6.22 miles today, I crossed the 700 mile mark -  702.27!! Which leaves me 47.73 to reach my goal for the year of 750 miles.
> 
> Now if only I could get my eating under control and count my points, I would lose weight.  Food is the problem....stress is the fuel for the problem.......I MUST SUCCEED!!!!



Way to GO on the miles!  That is super impressive.



mikamah said:


> Sounds like another crazy busy life.  Hope you're feeling better today pamela.
> 
> This was day 4 on track, wrote every bite down, and even though I only had 4 days I used all 35 flex points up.  At work several people asked when we were going back to disney, since that's my thing, and I started to share that I am training for the princess and planning to go in february, and it felt great to get that out there, and I really think I am going to be able to do it.



Thanks!

So proud of you for four straight days of ON TRACK!  



flipflopmom said:


> I could not survive without a list!  My lists have lists!  I seriously LOVE to write it all down, I have a Franklin Covey planner for everything, a school planner, a notebook on the counter, you get the picture.  TARYN




I love this message!  DH is fond of telling me things like "your lists probably have lists"!  I GET IT!!  We must be kindred spirits.



Dreamer24 said:


> Pjilla, thanks so much for your suggestions.  I'll try cooking the veggies I do eat in different ways and doubleing up as a starting point.  I usually boil them because I feel like it defeats the purpose to add fat.  Then I will work on adding in new ones.



You can oven roast your veggies with only minimal added fat.  I usually give them a spritz or two of EVOO cooking spray and a sprinkling of salt (not a pepper fan).  Even a  small drizzle of EVOO amongst a large portion of veggies wouldn't increase your calories by much and it is a healthy fat!  And if you read your packaging (or make your own), you can find tomato sauce/spaghetti sauce without added sugar or fat.  

BTW, cauliflower is another veggie that is great oven roasted.

And remember, when cooking your veggies on the stove top, try to steam, rather than boil.... and stop when they are just barely done.... otherwise you drain away most of the goodness in the boiling water.



my3princes said:


> I started out very strong and lost 3 lbs, then stress, life and a nasty cold put a damper on that.  I was up a pound from my starting weight today.  I normally weigh in on Sunday as that just works best for me.  Maybe I'll at least break even by then.  It sucks having a head cold, sore throat, ear ache and worst of all bed spins (with no alcohol involved).
> 
> 3 positive things:
> 
> 1)  I cut back a HUGE amount on diet soda.  I'm down to about 1 a day from only drinking soda
> 2)  I increased my water intake.  I hate the taste of plain water and we don't drink tap water at all.  Our tap water is "perfectly safe to drink", but often has a brown tinge.  I've been drinking bottles of flavored water and I'm allowing myself one bottle of 10 calorie vitaminwater each day.  I think that is better than diet soda, but I hope that someone will correct me if I'm wrong.
> 3)  I dug out all my weight watcher's supplies including my food scale



I know someone else has mentioned this, but I think it bears repeating.  If the Vitamin Water is sweetened with aspartame, it isn't much better than the diet soda.  Sure, there are other things in the Diet Coke that are lousy for you, like preservatives and artificial coloring.... but the aspartame is the real poison.

Good for you for pulling out the WW supplies!  I'm heading onto my THIRD YEAR of living the WW/healthy eating lifestyle... and my week one book, points slider, food journal and food scale STILL sit out on my counter EVERY DAY!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- 1. Wore a size 12 pant for the first time in a long time this week.
> 2. Ran 7 miles....longest run to date
> 3. Hit my half way goal.  Official lost 30 of the 60lbs that was
> a 2.2lb weight loss for the week.



 Congratulations on the 30 pounds!!!!!!!!! (And on the 7 miles!)



Cupcaker said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Growing up, there never was an emphasis that we get some fruit/veggies in for the day.  If veggies happened to be in a meal, that was just because the recipe called for it.  So its a little hard for me to think of ways to cook them.  I will be definitely looking for some recipes this weekend



Guess I should call my Mom and thank for for teaching me the importance of fruits and veggies from an early age.  We NEVER sat down to a dinner that didn't include a green vegetable.... mostly homegrown and organic that my Dad grew.  But glad you know the importance now and are making an effort to include them.



cclovesdis said:


> I see the Pamela wrote you an excellent answer and I consider her an expert on those types of questions. I eat pretty much everything, well except Brussels sprouts, so I’m not the best person to reply. I do eat lots of broccoli. Actually, there is some cooling on the stove before I put it in the fridge to eat throughout the next few days.
> 
> I am really trying to give up the diet soda as well. Pjlla was just mentioning how bad it is for you. I remember that before I grab one and that usually helps.



Thanks for the nod.... twice.  Wish my kids considered me an expert.... on anything!! 



jenanderson said:


> I am subbing at our high school today...12th grade British and World Literature! Actually it is going well and I am loving being in the classroom 2 days in a row.



High school??? You are so brave!



liesel said:


> I had some raw veggies before dinner and only had 2 bites of cake before deciding it wasn't worth the calories.
> 
> I have been slowly trying to organize the house too.  I usually tackle one project a day when I have time (like a closet, pantry, toybox, etc) and I have a dedicated give away area in the basement that I am constantly adding to.  When a charity calls, I have stuff ready to go.  We just had a pick up yesterday and it was satisifying to see 17 bags of stuff go.



NICE JOB with the cake!  Isn't that a marvelous breakthrough feeling.... knowing that you don't HAVE TO finish something??!!

I love the "one project a day" plan.  I was doing this earlier this year.  I had the "one spot a day" plan.... the idea was to clean one spot EVERY DAY (large or small, depending on available time), until every closet, drawer, cupboard, shelf, etc in the entire house had been cleaned out.  I did well for the first few months of the year (and yes, I had a large LIST/PLAN tacked to the wall in the kitchen), but sadly lost my steam.  I still have a few of the larger areas to really tackle (like the attic) and I am hoping to get them done this fall.  Between the spot-a-day plan and the forced cleaning for guests and the redecorating/cleaning I've been doing, this house should be in pretty good shape by the end of the year!

What charities call to pick stuff up?  I've never had a call like that.  When I want stuff gone I have to load up the car, drive almost an hour to the nearest Goodwill, unload the car, and drive home.  




brinalyn530 said:


> Sometimes I think the Greeks/Romans had it right when it comes to clothes – just get a sheet and tie it around, it’s easily adjustable and can even be flattering! No dressing rooms, no arbitrary sizes that vary depending on company/designer, no worrying about buttons or zippers not fastening properly. Bree



DD and I got quite a chuckle out of this!  She is in Latin II this year, so knows a bit about Greeks/Romans.  She told me to say that wearing a toga that kind of "disabled" one arm was a sign of wealth.  It meant that you didn't need to use that arm.... you had servants to do it.  You could tell a person's status in life by how their toga was wrapped.  Just thought we'd share that!



Rose&Mike said:


> Pamela--feel better!
> 
> Feel better! FWIW--If the vitamin water has artificial sweeteners in it, I don't see it as much different than diet soda. I have read a bunch about aspartame, and I think for me personally, I need to avoid it, period. Of course none of the studies are definitive, but I have noticed the biggest difference in my health since being off it. I don't have cravings anymore for sugar, I don't binge. I am not fighting depression like I used to, I could go on. Sure some of that could be totally unrelated, but I'm not willing to take the chance. Good luck!



Thanks for the good thoughts!

I agree with what you said about the VW.  For those of you who drink Crystal Light, consider switching to the 4C brand of sugar-free drink mixes.  They are pretty tasty and are sweetened with Splenda instead of aspartame.  Sure, we should definitely try to give up all of the artificial sugars, but from what I've read, Splenda is much less toxic to your body than aspartame.    I'll say this once and move on.... ASPARTAME IS POISON. (Quietly steps off soap box.)



Rose&Mike said:


> We are even running the parent's weekend 5k--well actually Mike and I are running 3 miles before, doing the 5k, and 3 miles afterward. It's our last long run before W&D.



YOu guys are nuts!!  How many people run 3 miles BEFORE doing a 5K and then again AFTER!!?? 



brinalyn530 said:


> Well, this one is kind of easy for me because I am currently staring down my very first 5k tomorrow morning! So my goal is to finish it and not be last. I’m not setting any time goals for myself since it is my first race and this is a brand new event and I really have no idea what to expect. Nor am I willing to say I will not walk, because they haven’t even told us the course so I don’t know if I’m looking at hills or asphalt or concrete, or anything really (is that normal btw?). So, my goal is to finish (which I don’t expect to be a problem) and not be last (considering I have no idea how many people are even running this is a little concerning, I mean if only 10 people show up I could be in trouble. I will report in on Monday morning to let y’all know how it went!
> 
> Also, I wanted to chime in on the artificial sweetener/refined white sugar and flour/diet or non-diet soda stuff – I’ve read a lot of books about diet/health/fitness/ food in general over the past year and a half or so, almost all of them treat these things as poisonous to your body on some level or another.  That’s what really hit home for me – poisonous! The sooner you can cut back and eventually eliminate these things from your diet, the better off you’ll be from a health AND weight loss perspective. Don’t get me wrong, I still have a Klondike bar or some Hershey Kisses every now and again, but I went from drinking four or five cans of Mountain Dew a day to nothing but water, milk (organic, but that’s a whole other conversation  !), green tea with honey, and V8 Fusion juice on occasion. I use whole wheat pasta and whole grain bread (having a hard time finding sprouted around here for some reason – but I would get that instead if I could). These things have made a tremendous impact on the way I feel on a day to day basis and I truly believe that these changes – especially the soda and sugar changes – have contributed to a better quality of life, even before the exercising got ramped up and the weight started coming off.
> 
> If anyone is interested in learning more about this stuff, a good place to start is Jillian Michael’s Master your Metabolism - good information, easy to read, pretty quick to get through (but I read quickly and a lot so that last part may not be applicable to everyone).  Bree



Well... I'm late to the party, so to speak, but I hope your race went well!  Can't wait to hear all about it!

And a big HEAR, HEAR for your comment on the "edible poison" that so many of us eat every day!  Thanks for the reminder.



flipflopmom said:


> I forgot to do 3 aspects, so I am going back and re-answering QOTD:
> 1.  I lost a pound!
> 2.  Despite an emotional week, my first birthday without my daddy, birthday foods, and crazy life, I kept my emotional eating under control.
> 3.  This one is funny, but since all my others tie together, I'll post it.  While my brother didn't wish me happy birthday, he did give me one of his famous back handed compliments.  We tease each other relentlessly, usually when there is a monkey, gorilla, etc. on tv we'll say there you are, etc. We've bought each other ugly stuffed animals b/c they remind us of each other, etc.  Well, he told me "I saw you in Lowes' yesterday."  "WHAT?"  "Yeah, they had their Halloween stuff out."  "Oh, was it a princess?"  "No it was a skeleton, just bones.  Told Gina it looked just like you."  I'll take it!
> 
> P = sorry you had such a rough week!  Hope you feel better, mentally and physically, very soon!
> 
> I know what you mean about work.  I don't think I've ever been so glad to see 3:40 on Friday!  I will tell you that the public acknowledgement helped me a lot, especially once I started losing.  Almost like I would seem like a faker if I cheated.  It's funny b/c now, a friend of mine had cupcakes and said *"I would offer you one, but I'm pretty sure it's against your religion now."*
> TARYN!



Love your story with your brother!

Thanks for the good wishes.

THe "religion" quote totally cracked me up!!!



donac said:


> To top it off yesterday my throat was scratchy and my voice sounded a little off a couple of times during the day.  It was hurting by the end of the evening and I know I was snoring during the night.  I am very congested this morning.  The good thing we have nothing planned for the day and I don't have anywhere to go.  I am going to make a couple pots of tea and sit and knit and take care of myself.



Sounds like what I have.... but you can't blame me....I haven't kiss you lately!!  



lisah0711 said:


> My big fitness goal right now is to run the Princess half in February with mikamah.    One thing that I can do to help myself achieve that goal is to make sure that I am running (or run/walking) three times every single week so that when November 1st rolls around and it is time to start my training, I will already be rocking and rolling!
> 
> Going to the store this morning to get the things for our anniversary dinner.  Grilled pizza with home grown tomatoes and basil. I know 9/11 is a sad day for America, but it was our day first and we don't let anyone put a damper on our special day.



Glad you don't feel bad about celebrating on that day.  I'm sure that there are many people with birthdays and anniversaries on that day that get a little short-changed in the celebration department lately.  Yes, it was a HUGE tragedy and we will never forget it and it is a solemn occasion. But life still goes on.  

Wish I could commit to running the Princess half with you all! 



mikamah said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon, pamela.



Slowly feeling better now... thanks!



Rose&Mike said:


> My fitness goal for this challenge is to be able to do 10 full push-ups. I can do lots of the girly push-ups, but I really want to be able to do regular push-ups! Great question CC!



GREAT goal!  I was just barely doing 10 real push-ups (but I didn't go very low) when I was taking that boot camp class this spring.  But I haven't even ATTEMPTED a push-up since early August, so I'm sure I'd be back to just 2 or 3 of them (which is still an improvement over my "can't do any" days!)  Let us know how it is going!!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I swear I posted this but it never showed up.  Not sure where it went.
> 
> I am officially registered for the Princess Half Marathon.
> 
> I am so excited...I really wasnt sure if this trip would work out.  Now it has to!  Planning on booking our resort,tickets, and air fare tomorrow.  I cant wait.



WOOHOO!  Again, wish I could commit to this and go run it with you all!



50sjayne said:


> Thanks! I just looked up a recipe for this and found one that looks easy and has stuff I want to use. Swear I'm gonna make my farm jaunt tomorrow.



Just one other comment.... I use the Heart-Smart Bisquick.... less fat in that one.  I finished my pie today for lunch (it reheats well).  It was still yummy.



jbm02 said:


> WOOOHOOO!!  There are going to be a bunch of us losers there!!  Should we start a list???  We're going to rock it!!!
> 
> I have to leave for a football game in 15 minutes and I am still in my Army uniform so this will be quick but I have to report - I kicked butt (can I say that here??) on my PT test!!!
> 40 push ups in 2 minutes (100%!)
> 62 sit ups in 2 minutes (90%)
> and ...drum roll, puh-leeze....2 mile run completed in : 18:03!!!!  I am so so psyched!!  (93%)
> 
> Have a great night all.



 Nice job on the test!  That is so impressive!  

You should start a new thread for the Princess 2011 BL participants!



cherry-pops said:


> That is so nice, Disney does feel like home.



Well... I love Disney and I suppose if I were living in a foreign country for a length of time, it might give me a feeling of home.... but one thing I love about Disney NOW is that it DOESN'T feel like home!!   No laundry, no dishes, no snow shoveling, it is all just magic and special and FUN!!



cclovesdis said:


> What are you having for dinner on Monday night?
> 
> CC



Easy one for me!  I could tell you what is scheduled for dinner every night for the next 6 weeks!  Tomorrow night is chili and cornbread.  It is a CRAZY night so we needed a crockpot meal.  I usually pour a portion of kidney beans into my bowl and ladle the chili on top of the extra beans.  I use beans in the chili, but DD isn't fond of them, so I don't use as many as I would like.... so I just add them to my portion!  

Lowfat cornbread (from a mix) for the family and a corn Vitamuffin top for me.  



jenanderson said:


> There is no way I am going to catch up tonight.  We just got home from the Mud Run and I am totally exhausted.  I had an incredible amount of fun.  I conquered the mud and decided that I am strong beyond belief!
> 
> Here is a quick glimpse of the run:
> I felt so great when I finished!  I will say that I was totally tired of falling down and tripping on things and being in the mud - I was beat up, scratched and caked with mud by the end.  I have cuts all over, bruises and every muscle in my body aches...but I do feel great.  I can't believe I did it and I can't wait to do it again next year!
> 
> I hope to catch up with regular posting tomorrow but tonight I am too sore to think!   Jen



HOLY MOLY... that looks like fun!!!  I would love to try something like that!  And you look amazing in that last photo!!!



momof2gr8kids said:


> Just seeing this now.  Is it too late to join?



Never too late!  Welcome aboard!  If you have any questions, feel free to ask on here  or PM me!!



donac said:


> I still have a sore throat and my sinuses are clogged.  I am hoping that I don't lose my voice.  It is too early in the school year to do that.



Hope the sore throat leaves quickly.  I'm pretty sure mine is turning into a sinus infection.... teeth are hurting today... a sure sign for me.  Obviously this is something going around.  Hope you are taking care of yourself...... go make a cup of tea and take a nap!



*I MADE IT!!!!!*

I am officially caught up with this "bullet train" of a thread!!  It only took two hours!!  I"m going to end here for now and post the rest of my "chatting" in a new post.... so I don't risk everything disappearing now!!!....................P


----------



## pjlla

Okay.... I'm back.

After DS's soccer game yesterday morning (3-1 loss, but a good game), we cleaned until 4pm straight!  I actually got some help from the family without too much complaining.  At 4:15 pm I hit the shower and offered DS $5 to iron the tablecloth, since I had run out of time...  I was showered and dressed when DD's first friends arrived at about 4:50pm.  The kids had fun and weren't too crazy or anything.  Parents picked them up right on time at 10 pm and I headed straight to bed (I had cleaned up as the party went along).  I was coughing and blowing most of the night, but tried hard not to cough on the party food... (And speaking of party food.... I made a "better" choice, but not the "best" choice....  )

The house looked good and clean... still have some maintenance issues and I can't WAIT to order the new carpet, but at least things were clean.  (well, except for my bedroom... I ran out of time and just ended up shutting the door...) 

I had so many things on my mind to share as I was reading through the last 12 or so pages, but of course my old brain didn't retain anything and now I'm left with nothing much to say!!  I'm going to go check the QOTD archive and pick a few that I missed to answer...........P


----------



## pjlla

*9/7 Tuesday QOTD: Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?*SUPER important!  After more than two full years on WW, I still track EVERYTHING I eat virtually every day (with a few exceptions for vacations). It is VITAL.  In addition to tracking, I also still weigh/measure many portions of different foods EVERY DAY.

*9/8 Wednesday QOTD: Do you suffer from portion distortion?*
Since I have taken this quiz before, I didn't think it would be fair to take it again.  But I did okay the first time.... but not as well as I thought.  I had trouble with foods that I rarely consume, like juice.

And in everyday life, I continue to weigh/measure foods daily to keep away from portion distortion.  In fact, I measured my dry oatmeal with a measuring cup the other day and decided, just out of curiosity, to weigh the measured amount.  It was a good, solid 10g OVER the serving size listed (1/2 C) on the package... even with different measure cups and making sure to level the cup.  Not sure what is up with that.  Goes to show that sometimes one type of measuring isn't the best.

*9/9 Thursday QOTD: Who is standing in your way?*
Well..... if ANYONE is in my way, it is me.  Sure, it would be helpful if DH and the kids were more onboard and ate healthier.  It would be nice not to have the temptation of hot buttered popcorn every weekend (and many week nights... DH loves his popcorn )... and ice cream in the freezer all the time (admittedly, I am the shopper, so I could control this more).  But no one is holding me down and shoveling the food in.... and no one is tying me to the bed when I should be exercising.   The only people I have to blame is ME, MYSELF, and I.

*9/11 Saturday QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?*

Maybe that is my real problem right now.  I DON'T have a fitness goal.  I am running without a real goal.... I have totally dropped the strength training over the last few weeks.  Everything about the exercise seems dull and lackluster.  I'm hoping that returning to a more regular schedule this coming week (DD's swim season starts up) will make things come more into focus with regards to the exercise.  Perhaps I should pick a race to run and commit to it... that would be a nice goal.  I need to give this question some thought.


OKAY... now I'm caught up with the QOTD!!  And I feel like I need a nap after all of this posting!  I think I've been on this thread since 2pm!!  

TTYL..............................P


----------



## Rose&Mike

50sjayne said:


> Rose promise me you'll never give up...(ok Titanic humor)


Can you believe I actually have never seen that movie? Probably the only person in the U.S.

Kathy--you all have been so active! What a great weekend.




DisneyObsession said:


> The Princess Run sounds interesting...I'll have to do some research as I don't know anything about it.  I am assuming it is at WDW...but I'll look it up to find out for sure.
> 
> Cloudy and cool here in Buffalo and I have a headache from the weather. think I'll lay down for awhile.


rundisney.com 



pjlla said:


> YOu guys are nuts!!  How many people run 3 miles BEFORE doing a 5K and then again AFTER!!??


I guess it does sound a little crazy, but we need to get a long run in. I think Mike said it will be closer to a 4 mile run to the race, 3 mile race, and 2 miles or so back. Of course a lot depends on how hot it is down there. And I keep telling myself, I'm not going to run the race hard.

Well, I have new shoes. I tried a new pair of the shoes I am running in now on, and my old shoes are definitely done. I got a pair of Saucony's this time, still help with the pronating, but a little more cushiony. They are a little heavier so we'll see how it goes. If after a week or two I don't like them I can take them back. I was also told to maybe only wear the inserts if I feel like the plantar is acting up, so I'm going to try this week without them. The plan is to wear my shoes to run and my old shoes for elliptical and strength. Since I always seem to be running out the door, we'll see if I actually pick up the right shoes. 

And I have a plan for dinner for this week:
today: homemade pizza w/ mama mary's thin crust, fresh mozz, fresh tomatoes, and fresh basil
Monday--homemade veggie burgers which are in the freezer with broccoli
Tuesday--hummus, carrots and grapes, if I don't go out with friends
Wednesday--baked sweet potato and beans (Mike will still be out of town).

Have a great evening!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Ok, I'm jumping back in from here.  Been a busy weekend at work and I finished day 4 of a 6 day work week.  By the time weds. comes I'll be ecstatic.  I'm relaxing here in the office, while DH is watching the Eagles game.  I like football myself depending on what channel its on.  Its not the game, its the announcers.  I'm very particular

I hope to get back into my exercising routine this week.  Really have been too busy to get back into it lately.  Hopefully things will be hitting a routine soon. If not I may have to just exercise before bed, which is how I started my journey not too long after I got married.   That's the tough part with only 1 tv in the house and 1 decent room for exercising in

Skimmed through the past couple of pages

Jen:  Your mud run pics look amazing. I'm glad you had such a great time

Taryn:  Glad you had a great time at the football game.  I think its really who we're with that make events like that great. 

QOTD: No idea what's for supper tomorrow.  We never plan that far ahead.  We'll have to stop at the meat market and pick something up i think.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jenanderson said:


> There is no way I am going to catch up tonight.  We just got home from the Mud Run and I am totally exhausted.  I had an incredible amount of fun.  I conquered the mud and decided that I am strong beyond belief!


Those pictures are absolutely amazing.  I am so inspired by you.  It looked so tough but I bet the accomplishment of completing it felt great.  I cant wait to hear more about it.




cruisindisney said:


> And on the giving up soda topic, I did it in January of this year.  I had slowly tapered down to half a can a day, but then just went cold turkey.  I haven't had any since, though some days I'm really tempted, but know that if I drink one it will be slippery slope down to my old habit.  Good Luck!



Wow that's great that you have not had any soda since jan.  I really need to do this too.  I only drink 1-3 cups per day but its still more than I need.




keenercam said:


> This morning, I got up at 6:45 to meet a friend at the outdoor fountain at a nearby shopping center.  I walked 2 miles for the first time since last OCTOBER!!!!  It was slow, and I had to baby my knee by walking gently at the arts festival later this morning and through the mall early this evening, but the miles are done.



Great job on the walk cam.  You are starting this challenge off so strong.  



flipflopmom said:


> This will be a tough week, we lost daddy a year ago next Sunday.  Breaking out and totally forgetting about the stress of life was EXACTLY what I needed.  On the OP bandwagon for the rest of the week just to not have a gain, but in the end, the stress relief was worth it!



You so deserved to have a great time.  Im glad you enjoyed yourself.  Here are some big  for the emotions you will have this week.  You are such a strong person and will make it through.  We are here for you.



mikamah said:


> Yesterday we did the state park, and today the rails-to-trails path in Peabody which was awesome.  A big playground on one end too so he enjoyed that.  It was so nice not to worry about crossing so many streets and traffic like when we ride around the neighborhood.  He's loving his bike this year, and it's a great reason for me to get some exercise in.
> 
> Lindsay and Lisa-  Congratulations Princesses!!!!!!!  Sooooo excited for you.  I was playing with the numbers yesterday to find the best deal.  I think the running discount will be best for us, since we're coming on the wed before.  I left a message for sil, so will catch up with her and hopefully book next weekend too!!



Kathy it must be so nice to be able to exercise and have michael right there with you enjoying himself.  You are teaching him such great habits.  
We originally were going to book through AAA since I thought it would be the best deal.  They kept saying CBR was booked so I decided to call disney endurance and We got into CBR and it was alot cheaper.  We werent able to get free dining with the other discounts but no biggie.  We booked our package and airfare today.  I am so excited.  When do you think we will set up a meet?  My aunt is coming and its her first trip to disney so we are pretty much packing alot of stuff in to the 4 night trip.  I really want to make some kind of a plan to meet up with you guys at the race.  I dont want to stand for hours by myself.  Let me know if you and lisa are interested in another tag along.



keenercam said:


> We are back from our second festival this weekend.  This is the Kennett Square, PA (mushroom capital of the world) Mushroom Festival.  We festival-walked for 90 minutes. I resisted all the typical fair food (again -- couldn't break my commitment to this challenge for most of the deep fried foods, gourmet cupcakes, gyros, cheesesteaks & funnel cake, etc).  We did have breaded mushrooms, shroomies (breaded with jalapeno), and mushroom soup, as well as grilled portobello strips.  We got one small order of each thing we had and shared it.  I think it was well worth the points,and I'm sure the walking helped to burn off some of the calories.
> 
> I brought home 3 pounds of white mushrooms & 2 large portobellos.  Does anyone have a favorite recipe they'd recommend?



Will you believe that my uncle was there with his stand....Giovanni on the Go.  He served portabello wraps and mushroom rizzutto.  We almost went today to walk around but decided against it with all the rain.  Im glad you had a great time.


----------



## donac

Well it has been pretty relaxing here.  I just finished dinner and watched an old James Cagney movie that I haven't seen in a long time.  Nothing better than watching an old movie on a rainy day.  Have to clean the kitchen but with just the two of us eating it shouldn't be too bad.  Just the corn to put away since I didn't make too much meat. 

Rose I have not see Titanic either.  Dh was watching it one Sunday afternoon.  I walked in and they were in water up to their shins.  I walked in about an hour later and they were in water up to their thighs.  How long did it take for the boat to sink?

pjilla Thanks for making me laugh about this throat.  About 5 years ago I lost my voice and had sinus infections and ear infections every 6 weeks.  I would get sick take antibiotics and then be fine for about 2 to 3 weeks and it would start up again.  An Ear Nose and throat guy had me on very strong antibiotics for a month and several doses of nose sprays.  I have not had a problem since then so that is why I am worried.  Glad to hear that you are feeling better and the party went well.

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

So I indulged a little too much in snacking foods today. I feel pretty gross.

My husband being a huge eagles fan is so not in a good mood.  They are totally sucking it up today.  I hate sunday nights when the eagles loose, it makes for less than fun conversations.

On the up side....We booked our room/tickets/airfare for our princess weekend vacation.  We are staying at CBR from thursday-monday.  Anyone else staying there that weekend?

Well tomorrow is a new day and I will get back to healthy eating.  QOTD- I plan on making chicken breast, noodles, and veggies.  

Not much going on other than work for me and school for the kids so I shouldnt have too many distractions.

Enjoy the rest of your sunday and have a great week!


----------



## Rose&Mike

donac said:


> Dh was watching it one Sunday afternoon.  I walked in and they were in water up to their shins.  I walked in about an hour later and they were in water up to their thighs.  How long did it take for the boat to sink?
> .




Feel better! I had a lung thing one winter that lasted about 5 months. I am so paranoid now any time I start coughing. Hopefully this is just a quick little cold and you'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

cclovesdis said:


> What are you having for dinner on Monday night?



Normally I could tell you, as we plan our meals a week at a time. DH and ds are having turkey burgers. Since I will be travelling, I'm not sure what will be available. I am going to aim for a salad and a protein, I promise to try to eat healthy! 

Thank you so much to *Lisa, Corinna, Taryn, Kathy, and everyone who offered encouragement!* I really needed it yesterday. 

Filed under "Are you a little bit insane?" I decided to do the 5K with dh today. It was very spontaneous, and I did not mentally or physically prepare -- I would never have run 10M yesterday if I planned to run a race today! About 20 steps in I knew this wasn't going to be pretty, but I was committed so off I went. I knew I was in trouble when the first mile took me 14 minutes, but then I seemed to get my legs a little. I did then whole 5K in 38 minutes, which while not on my usual pace, I'm taking considering I was already tired and there were hills I'd forgotten about! 

On the bright side, now I don't have to feel guilty about not getting a workout in tomorrow. And my suitcase is packed, including the workout clothes...

I am going to miss you guys this week, it really helps me to hear how everyone is doing. I should be able to check and read if nothing else, maybe a couple of quick posts, I hope. 

Everyone have a fabulous week, and best of luck! 

Maria


----------



## tggrrstarr

Rose&Mike said:


> Can you believe I actually have never seen that movie? Probably the only person in the U.S.


I have not seen that movie either.  Make us the only 3 people in the US!  I really don't care to, either.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My husband being a huge eagles fan is so not in a good mood.  They are totally sucking it up today.  I hate sunday nights when the eagles loose, it makes for less than fun conversations.



I hate Sundays when the Browns lose.  (Which is pretty much every Sunday!)  My husband gets so moody I don't want to be anywhere near him.  I was so happy when he decided to take the Sunday shifts at work, now he dvr's the games and skips them if its a loss.  It only took the car ride home from work today for him to get over today's loss.

QOTD- Monday's dinner will be Italian dressing marinated chicken on the grill with a side of sauteed mushrooms, black beans, tomatoes and zucchini.

Today was a very successful day, we were planning to go to a local Home Days festival, so I kept my breakfast & lunch calories low in preparation of possible bad food.  When we got there, I found an option for a grilled chicken sandwich so I got that.  My husband got some fries, so I indulded and had a couple.  My first french fries is over two months!  I had the calories to spare, so a handful of fries didn't do much damage.  
I bought some raffle tickets there, hopefully I win.  The grand prize is a $1000 gift card to the shopping center where I work.  There is a giant eagle there, and I can use the gc to buy a disney gc to pay for my trip.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Worfiedoodles said:


> Filed under "Are you a little bit insane?" I decided to do the 5K with dh today. It was very spontaneous, and I did not mentally or physically prepare -- I would never have run 10M yesterday if I planned to run a race today! About 20 steps in I knew this wasn't going to be pretty, but I was committed so off I went. I knew I was in trouble when the first mile took me 14 minutes, but then I seemed to get my legs a little. I did then whole 5K in 38 minutes, which while not on my usual pace, I'm taking considering I was already tired and there were hills I'd forgotten about!
> 
> On the bright side, now I don't have to feel guilty about not getting a workout in tomorrow. And my suitcase is packed, including the workout clothes...
> 
> I am going to miss you guys this week, it really helps me to hear how everyone is doing. I should be able to check and read if nothing else, maybe a couple of quick posts, I hope.
> 
> Everyone have a fabulous week, and best of luck!
> 
> Maria



Hope you have a good and safe trip Maria. I feel your pain on the hills--I pick races based on how many hills there are.  And there's nothing wrong with being a little spontaneous on occasion. Have a good week!


----------



## tigger813

Tigger has been a naughty kitty today! I didn't get a workout in and vegged on the couch all afternoon! I ate chips and dip and then we had steak and cheese subs and then smoked beef brisket for supper. Tomorrow since it's a rushed evening will be pulled pork and ribs and some kind of veggie at about 4 pm for DD1 and myself as I will be taking her to soccer and dancing. I had a Bud Lite Lime to drink and have been drinking lots of water and my one can of soda. I also had a cup of Earl Grey Green Tea this morning. Not super bad but I was bad yesterday too!

The morning will start at 5:15 with a brisk elliptical ride while DD1 does the free step. After putting both girls on the bus I will run over to the wellness center for a "healthy Herbalife b'fast" before hopping in the car to meet Redwalker and her new puppy, Luna for a walk around the parking lot of the mall for a while DD2 gets off the bus at around 12:10 and then we will have some lunch and I will hop back on the elliptical for an hour while watching Y&R. I then planning on doing some strength workouts with Jillian and Bob. This week I will weigh myself on Wednesday before I go to the dr since they will be weighing me there anyways. I want to compare their scale with mine. 

Tuesday will be crazy as well with soccer, dancing and open house for kindergarten. Glad DH works in town so we can do it all! It does make time pass quicker! I usually do better the busier I am. I did better in high school when I was super busy with sports and the musicals!

Watching LOTR: Return of the King! My all time favorite movie! I have it on my iPod if that tells you how much I like it! I have all of the the LOTR soundtracks as I just love them! I have a hobby of collecting movie and now tv soundtracks!

Enough babbling and rambling for now! Have a good night and best wishes for a great week!


----------



## grafxgirl

Spent the last 9 days on vacation in NC and Disney! Just got back. I will have to pick up with things this week since I didn't see the challenges before leaving. I do hope that I've lost a few pounds since we did tons of walking and drank water the whole time we were there because it was way too hot for anything full of sugar. We even split our meals, and still came "home" in the evening with extra food!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening,

It is getting late and I am ready for bed. I am hoping to sleep better tonight.

I am going to post Monday's QOTD now, because I really do need some sleep and hope to get some tonight.

Some of us have been talking about loving exercise and some of us are still getting into it. So,

QOTD: What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?

WISHing everyone a great day tomorrow and a wonderfully, OP week!

CC



donac said:


> I still have a sore throat and my sinuses are clogged.  I am hoping that I don't lose my voice.  It is too early in the school year to do that.
> 
> QOTD I think I am making chicken and brown rice for dinnner.  TOnight we are haveing bbq pork, corn and some salad.  I got a lot of veggies at the farmer's market but I have some things in the freezer so I really don't have to go grocery shopping for a couple of days.



Hope you are feeling better in the morning! I love not having to go to the grocery store for a few days!



DisneyObsession said:


> QOTD: I work from 12:30PM - 9 PM so dinner isn't dinner per se...I eat it at 3:45 break and within 20 in, so I will probably have a side salad with grilled chicken breast. Luckily I can eat at my desk, so I'll eat red peppers and 50% reduced fat cheese around 6.



You have a great plan in place!



keenercam said:


> I brought home 3 pounds of white mushrooms & 2 large portobellos.  Does anyone have a favorite recipe they'd recommend?



Honestly, I love Portobello mushrooms as a burger. I use one of those 1 point thin rolls and some spray, like Pam before grilling it. I put mushrooms in pasta sauce too. Ill eat them raw too.



pjlla said:


> What charities call to pick stuff up?  I've never had a call like that.  When I want stuff gone I have to load up the car, drive almost an hour to the nearest Goodwill, unload the car, and drive home.
> 
> Lowfat cornbread (from a mix) for the family and a corn Vitamuffin top for me.



Big Brothers, Big Sisters just called a few days ago, now that you mention it.

I forgot about Vitamuffin tops. Great idea!



pjlla said:


> The house looked good and clean... still have some maintenance issues and I can't WAIT to order the new carpet, but at least things were clean.  (well, except for my bedroom... I ran out of time and just ended up shutting the door...)



I love a clean house. I dont think you want to see my bedroom. LOL



pjlla said:


> *9/11 Saturday QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?*
> 
> Maybe that is my real problem right now.  I DON'T have a fitness goal.  I am running without a real goal.... I have totally dropped the strength training over the last few weeks.  Everything about the exercise seems dull and lackluster.  I'm hoping that returning to a more regular schedule this coming week (DD's swim season starts up) will make things come more into focus with regards to the exercise.  Perhaps I should pick a race to run and commit to it... that would be a nice goal.  I need to give this question some thought.



I know I do better with a regular schedule, FWIW.



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I have new shoes. I tried a new pair of the shoes I am running in now on, and my old shoes are definitely done. I got a pair of Saucony's this time, still help with the pronating, but a little more cushiony. They are a little heavier so we'll see how it goes. If after a week or two I don't like them I can take them back. I was also told to maybe only wear the inserts if I feel like the plantar is acting up, so I'm going to try this week without them. The plan is to wear my shoes to run and my old shoes for elliptical and strength. Since I always seem to be running out the door, we'll see if I actually pick up the right shoes.
> 
> And I have a plan for dinner for this week:
> today: homemade pizza w/ mama mary's thin crust, fresh mozz, fresh tomatoes, and fresh basil
> Monday--homemade veggie burgers which are in the freezer with broccoli
> Tuesday--hummus, carrots and grapes, if I don't go out with friends
> Wednesday--baked sweet potato and beans (Mike will still be out of town).



The new shoes sound great! I love that you can return them if need be.

Great menu!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Ok, I'm jumping back in from here.  Been a busy weekend at work and I finished day 4 of a 6 day work week.  By the time weds. comes I'll be ecstatic.  I'm relaxing here in the office, while DH is watching the Eagles game.  I like football myself depending on what channel its on.  Its not the game, its the announcers.  I'm very particular



Ill only watch the Superbowl and only because of commercials myself.



donac said:


> Rose I have not see Titanic either.  Dh was watching it one Sunday afternoon.  I walked in and they were in water up to their shins.  I walked in about an hour later and they were in water up to their thighs.  How long did it take for the boat to sink?



Ive only made it through the movie once-for precisely that reason.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well tomorrow is a new day and I will get back to healthy eating.  QOTD- I plan on making chicken breast, noodles, and veggies.



Great plan!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Normally I could tell you, as we plan our meals a week at a time. DH and ds are having turkey burgers. Since I will be travelling, I'm not sure what will be available. I am going to aim for a salad and a protein, I promise to try to eat healthy!
> 
> Thank you so much to *Lisa, Corinna, Taryn, Kathy, and everyone who offered encouragement!* I really needed it yesterday.
> 
> Filed under "Are you a little bit insane?" I decided to do the 5K with dh today. It was very spontaneous, and I did not mentally or physically prepare -- I would never have run 10M yesterday if I planned to run a race today! About 20 steps in I knew this wasn't going to be pretty, but I was committed so off I went. I knew I was in trouble when the first mile took me 14 minutes, but then I seemed to get my legs a little. I did then whole 5K in 38 minutes, which while not on my usual pace, I'm taking considering I was already tired and there were hills I'd forgotten about!
> 
> On the bright side, now I don't have to feel guilty about not getting a workout in tomorrow. And my suitcase is packed, including the workout clothes...
> 
> I am going to miss you guys this week, it really helps me to hear how everyone is doing. I should be able to check and read if nothing else, maybe a couple of quick posts, I hope.
> 
> Everyone have a fabulous week, and best of luck!
> 
> Maria



Well miss you too. Hope you have a great trip and lots of healthy options. WTG on the 5K!



tggrrstarr said:


> I bought some raffle tickets there, hopefully I win.  The grand prize is a $1000 gift card to the shopping center where I work.  There is a giant eagle there, and I can use the gc to buy a disney gc to pay for my trip.



Sending some PD and good vibes!

Great job today!



tigger813 said:


> The morning will start at 5:15 with a brisk elliptical ride while DD1 does the free step. After putting both girls on the bus I will run over to the wellness center for a "healthy Herbalife b'fast" before hopping in the car to meet Redwalker and her new puppy, Luna for a walk around the parking lot of the mall for a while DD2 gets off the bus at around 12:10 and then we will have some lunch and I will hop back on the elliptical for an hour while watching Y&R. I then planning on doing some strength workouts with Jillian and Bob. This week I will weigh myself on Wednesday before I go to the dr since they will be weighing me there anyways. I want to compare their scale with mine.



Another great plan!


----------



## flipflopmom

Hey everyone!  I have 3 minutes while my mini-peel sets, so I'll check in now, and reply in the am.

I am feeling so much better mentally.  My face is a wreck, and I have energy, so TOM is on it's way!

Woke up when the alarm went off at 4:30, took Beamer and Pablo out, and went back to sleep on the couch until Beamer woke me up again at 6:30!

Went to church, then to Mom's.  Took Beamer to introduce him, Pablo is happier at home.  While at Mom's, Sophie cut several 3 inch snips out of her hair with Mom's nose hair scissors.  Oh well, thankfully they were underneath, and not that noticeable.  Her excuse?  "I couldn't wait until we go back to Disney World for a haircut!"  I actually handled it a lot better than I did when Anna Kat cut her eyebrows!

Came home around 7, and started cleaning.  Just stopped.  According to Jennz's info, I am guessing I burned 450 calories or so.  At one point I ran to the store for a second, and got a frantic call from AK.  They thought Sophie had broken Beamer's leg.  AK was on the couch, Brad was in bathroom, and they heard him squeal.  He wouldn't put any weight on one leg, and Soph was too scared to tell us what happened.  Not sure if she pulled it, stepped on him, or rocked the recliner down on him trying to get in it.  We were all ready to call the vet, and then he sat down and scratched with it, moved everything, felt a bit better.  He took a few steps, climbed up on a pillow, and down, and used it.  He took a nap, and he and Pablo have been chasing each other ever since!  THANK GOD he's fine!!!!

I washed 3 loads of clothes, swept, mopped, cleaned up the mess from the tailgate we didn't feel like dealing with last night, dusted, cleaned bathrooms, 
took out the trash, cleaned out the fridge, and put on venison roast for meals!  That, in combination with the meal planning, helped me to feel much more in control for the week!

I wrote out plans for meals for the week, it's tough to make sure Brad has stuff to pack and eat while we are gone, plus easily packable dinners for gym nights, but I think I've got a plan.

Didn't hit the plan as hard as I wanted to today, but ate lots of veggies, some white beans, a bit of bbq rib meat.  Then, my aunt brought by a cake that ate half a slice of before I decided it wasn't worth the calories.  But I stuck to my "no food after 5:30 on Sundays after eating too much at mom's".

Sophie's staying home tonight, I couldn't go another night w/o her.  She'll make her night w/ Papa and Nana Tues. night.  I'll drive her tomorrow am.  But I think I should be able to run Wed, Fri, and either Sat. or Sun. am.  Depends on if I go back to VT Sat.  I had said I didn't want to, but I now I want to go back to the tailgate.  Brad had offered my ticket to a friend, so we'll just have to see what happens with that and sitters.

I'll be on often, just sharing random stuff this week.  It's going to be tough, and I need to keep to my "new normal" I've acquired this year as much as possible!"

I've also decided to let my weight loss plan take a back burner until Brad comes off 3rd.  Meaning, I'll watch my food, run when I can, post often, but not stress if progress isn't strong.  Brad's 20th H.S. reunion is the first weekend in Oct, so I need to at least maintain until then.

Okay, enough of a novel.  I'll be back with replies in the am!

NIGHT!
Taryn


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> If you like lists, make one of each step, (old clothes out, sort by size, sort by season, etc) when you can cross one step off, you'll feel better than if you have "organize clothes" written down and have to wait until the project is done to do it. Another hint - don't fold anything till its' done.  You'll be looking at those tags way too many times to deal with that until the end!



I had every intention of diving in this afternoon, but ending up staying at my sister's much longer than planned for my nephew's first bday party. I did manage to cull out a few toys, so that's something.



DisneyObsession said:


> Connie...I have had to give up all diet drinks/food that have aspartame in them. I have an article that says the aspartame turns to formaldehyde when we digest it and I was drinking so many of those flavored waters with it I developed an allergy to formaldehyde. I have found I don't even like the taste of diet stuff anymore. I drink water, herbal teas and a little milk. If I splurge on a soda, I usually drink ginger ale. I had heard somewhere that if I *grandmothers wouldn't recognize a food, we shouldn't eat it!*  Just a thought.



I like the grandmother comment. It'd certainly be a good start! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am officially registered for the Princess Half Marathon.[/COLOR]



Congrats Lindsay! I sure wish I could pull it off too. 



jbm02 said:


> What race are you doing?  Good luck!!!



The Seawall Half in Galveston. http://www.seawallhalf.com/seawall/index.html



jenanderson said:


> I felt so great when I finished!  I will say that I was totally tired of falling down and tripping on things and being in the mud - I was beat up, scratched and caked with mud by the end.  I have cuts all over, bruises and every muscle in my body aches...but I do feel great.  I can't believe I did it and I can't wait to do it again next year!



 You are such THE WOMAN!!!! 



To everyone who offered encouragement in the great Diet Coke detox, thank you. It just occurred to me that, although I have stopped drinking it many times, I have NEVER approached it as a FOREVER type thing. Maybe this is the time to make it official.

I'm sorry that I didn't reply to everyone. I am BEAT. I don't even know why. I'm just physically exhausted. I have to tell you what happened to me this morning, though. We were supposed to be at my sister's at 12:30 for my nephew's party. I still needed to run to Walmart to buy a gift, and as long as I was there, I wanted to grab the things on my pretty short grocery list. I knew I'd be a few minutes late, but I thought I could manage. I kept telling DD that we were in a hurry and I needed her to help me out by keeping up at the store. She told me I should drive faster and i explained to her that if I did I would be breaking the rules and I might get in trouble with a police officer. (We had seen a cop car a few days before and I had explained who they were and what they did.) So we go to walmart, and finally leave there at 12:30. I'm driving home to drop off the groceries, pick up DH and head to my sister's (less than a mile from my house). So I'm talking to DD telling her that I need her to wait in the car while I take the groceries in and, would you believe that there is a policeman behind me with his lights on??? I pull over and ask him what I did and I was going 58 in a 45 construction zone. (In my defense, the speed limit there is usually 55 so driving by "feel", it was all perfectly normal.) Okay, fine. Now I have demonstrated to DD that even mommy gets in trouble when she breaks the rules. Then I hand the guy my license and guess what! IT'S EXPIRED! I had no clue. I cannot explain why, but I just lost it. I started to cry. I guess maybe I already felt pretty irresponsible for running late and for speeding and now, I'm an idiot driving around without a license. The poor cop didn't know what to think, but I just could not stop crying. He wrote me up for the license but not for speeding. I'll have to call into work in the morning and start my Monday morning at the DMV. I probably won't have to pay a fine if I show up on my court date with a new license. I'll have to wait and see.

Oh, and when I did arrive at my sister's place, I was completely frazzled and ate everything in sight. Pizza, cake, ice cream. (But only water to drink - no Coke or Diet Coke. That's gotta count for something.) I did manage to pull it together once I got home. I ate a 12 oz bag of fresh broccoli, cauliflour and carrots for dinner. At least I get my HH point for the day. 

Good night, ladies. I'm outta here.


----------



## corinnak

lisah0711 said:


> I always find your pictures very inspiring, corinna!  I worried that it wasn't celebrating what you've achieved now by asking you to inspire those of us still on our way with your pictures.  You've done so well and you should be so proud of yourself and all your hard work!    The eating more than you can run off quote is one that has stayed with me throughout all the challenges.
> 
> And you definitely should go to the Princess too!    SWA has a big sale going on this week!



Thanks so much, Lisa - Does it help if I tell you that I actually tucked my "before" pictures into my WW booklet so I always have them in case they want to talk about how much I lost?  I feel like people I've just met look at me now and they don't really believe I was ever a different size, and therefore they don't really believe that I struggle.

This summer, I even showed the pictures to a trainer on the cruise and I ran into him later and he told me he'd spent the rest of the day thinking about how much I'd changed.  Which was strange to me because I'd think as a trainer, he'd see that kind of thing all the time.  

The   I am thinking of it more and more, seriously.   SWA doesn't have direct flights from MSP to MCO, so I usually go on another airline.  I have a good number of miles saved from this summer that I may be able to use.


*Maria -*  Safe travels!  Have a GREAT trip!!!

*CC - *Mmmmm.....Portobello.....Mmmmm!  I've got a few in my fridge even now.  

Also, I think it's great when you post the QOTD at night - at least from my perspective, it makes it easy to add it right into the archive!


9/12  Sunday QOTD:  What are you having for dinner on Monday night?

Oh man, this was a good thing to ask!  I had no idea, but now I've decided to make some soup in the crockpot - probably Spicy Southwestern Black Bean or some kind of Lentil Soup.  Having leftover soup in the house ALWAYS makes things easier!!

9/13 Monday QOTD: What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?

My answer to this has changed so much in the past few years.  I remember it used to be that I'd work out in hopes of burning calories or changing the way my body looks.  The idea of a "fun run" seemed to me to be completely oxymoronic!  The only thing I loved about it was how many calories it would burn.

NOW, that is just a sort of afterthought.  Still important, but I really can't think of it as something I do in exchange for food or to allow food indiscretions.  

I love so many things about the experience of working out now.  Running outside in cool weather and feeling my mood improve with every step, speeding along on a bike path through a tunnel of trees, feeling the circulation in my back improving with every stroke in the swimming pool, the fun of meeting a friend for a group cycle class.  Just moving feels good, and it feels good that I'm able to do all these things as well, and not end up huffing, puffing and miserable during them (ok, for the most part!).  It is cool how well the cardiovascular fitness and basic strength have translated into a variety of activities.

I also love the social world that exercise has opened up for me - I can't believe how many of my friends are runners, either that I've met through running or who have started running and asked me for information along the way. I can't believe how fun it is to run a race with a friend, too.  I've done that a few times, sometimes with friends who are faster than me, sometimes with friends who are well matched or a little slower, but it is always a very special, memorable experience.

When I started, I couldn't have imagined all the ways it would benefit me.  I was just hoping that regular walking on the treadmill would help me get un-depressed.  


This has been the most exhausting weekend.  Is it really time to start another week???


----------



## flipflopmom

Connie96 said:


> les. Then I hand the guy my license and guess what! IT'S EXPIRED! I had no clue. I cannot explain why, but I just lost it. I started to cry. Oh, and when I did arrive at my sister's place, I was completely frazzled and ate everything in sight. Pizza, cake, ice cream.



Connie.  The one time I've been pulled over, I was doing about 25 in a 25, totally unintentionally.  Didn't realize the zone had changed, it was after gym one night, and we were all just chatting.  I was shaking so hard, the cop thought I was was on something, and almost had me take some sort of test.  "Ma'am, what is wrong?"  Um.... I just got a speeding ticket....  So sorry about your license.  For us, it's every 5 years to renew, so it makes it easy to remember (30, 35,40,45th b'days, etc).  Great job on not throwing it all away.  Yes, you ate, but you didn't drink anything, and you had a great dinner!  Hope your Monday is better!



jbm02 said:


> Totally amazing!!!! - just wit til you are strutting around the Dream sporting those abs....(and no, I will NOT be sitting in the lounge chair next to you unless I do alot of catching up!!!! )


Jude - I didn't know you are cruising with Jen.  How very cool is that!



momof2gr8kids said:


> Just seeing this now.  Is it too late to join?


Welcome aboard!  Just jump in and have fun!



cclovesdis said:


> I am finally up. I am also going to have to do something similar to you because right now, I can only do it on the treadmill. Theres something about pavement, etc. that is really hard on my body. You can do it!



Hope you slept better last night!  FWIW, I want to throw this in for you.  I did a lot of c25K "socializing" while I was doing it, there is a thread here and one on FB.  I heard a lot of people talk about after they moved from treadmill to outside, it was a huge setback.  If running on pavement bothers you right now, I think the treadmill is a wise choice.  BUT, I wanted to forewarn you about the transition so that when you do complete the program and move outside, you won't be thrown back by it!



Dreamer24 said:


> This thread moves so quickly!  I can't keep up.
> Tarryn,  Thanks for your suggestions.  I will start taking tons of carrots to work! Unfortunately, I can't plan Mondays dinner because I have a mandatory work meeting that includes dinner. .



Glad I could help!  Don't feel like you have to keep up, just do what you can!  Sounds like a good plan to get those veg servings in.  And you did plan.  You have a solid plan for what to do!  We can't always control what we be set in front of us, but we can control what we do with it!



lisah0711 said:


> Dinner Monday is meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans. We take turns planning and buying which is nice!  We have to clean out our aquarium because our last fish is going to live with some friends of ours -- for the first time in 20 years we will not have a fish aquarium.  We still have our 55 gallon aquarium for our turtle.



WOW!  20 years?  Cool.  I love the look of a fish aquarium, but not the maintenance of one.  We had one for a while, and I was terrible about cleaning it.  I am in charge of a program at school where we raise rainbow trout from eggs and release them once they are about 5 months old into a local river.  Since they are "river fish" there is a bit less maint. involved, but I really don't like all the water changes, filter cleaning, etc.  What kind of turtle do you have?  So good that DH helps you with dinner!  Sounds like that elusive Prince Charming to me!


Today I'm going to do laundry, plan my meals for the week and go look at running shoes again. I have 275 miles on these shoes, but my lower legs and feet are starting to bother me again. Mike looked at my shoes, and while before I was pronating, now I am really wearing on the outside of my shoe, so we're thinking they may have overcorrected. We're going to try a different running store--one that tons of people have recommended to us and see how it goes. 

Have a good day.[/QUOTE]



50sjayne said:


> We are all gonna do it--stress is a huge factor. At least you are taking into account there's gonna be stress.The whole shoot your tires out thing comes into play here-- you get a flat you wouldn't shoot the rest of your tires out would you? Always sets me straight that thought. Rose promise me you'll never give up...(ok Titanic humor)


Like the tire analogy!  As for the Titanic discussion, DH took me to see it in the theatres.  We sat down, he turned and said "They're all gonna die.  OKAY?"  Mr. Sensitive himself.  I thought the woman behind us was going to hit him. The theatre was packed with women seeing it for the 5,6th time.  I was so disturbed by it, I had nightmares and couldn't sleep well for a week!



mikamah said:


> After I picked up Michael from my brothers we went for a bike ride.  Yesterday we did the state park, and today the rails-to-trails path in Peabody which was awesome.


That is so great Kathy! I love to read about you and Michael being active and outdoors together!



my3princes said:


> I got in another 1 1/2 hours of stacking wood this morning.  I also weighed in and I was down 2 lbs from my starting weight   Now to keep it up.


Great job!  You are on your way!



donac said:


> Taryn Sounds like you had fun yesterday  I have never really tailgated but is a big thing at the Rutgers games and the Giants games.  I have been to Rutgers games and been amazed at the tailgaters while the marching band sat around and ate their sandwiches.  I will be thinking of you this week.  I still have a sore throat and my sinuses are clogged.  I am hoping that I don't lose my voice.  It is too early in the school year to do that.



Hokie Nation knows how to tailgate, that's for sure.  It's crazy, all the VT canopies, tablecloths, plates, cups, baskets, pitchers, but it's fun!!!  I hope you feel better soon!  I highly recommend a neti pot for the clogged sinus, nose.  It always makes me feel better!



DisneyObsession said:


> QOTD: I work from 12:30PM - 9 PM so dinner isn't dinner per se...I eat it at 3:45 break and within 20 in, so I will probably have a side salad with grilled chicken breast. Luckily I can eat at my desk, so I'll eat red peppers and 50% reduced fat cheese around 6.


My DH is kind of that way right now.  He eats "lunch"??  at 3 am at work.  Maybe it's just Taco Bell's 4th meal.  I love eating at my desk at school, it's so relaxing to take that break from noise and people.



keenercam said:


> (again -- couldn't break my commitment to this challenge for most of the deep fried foods, gourmet cupcakes, gyros, cheesesteaks & funnel cake, etc).


I LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!  Way to go Cam!



pjlla said:


> I LOVE being home with my kids still.... I am so lucky.
> I can so relate to the issues you are having with maintenance.  I sometimes wonder if this 5 lb yo-yo I've been playing with for months is some sort of unconscious self-sabotage to avoid maintenance (bit of psychobabble there for you ).   And I hope you ended your day with more than 600 calories... your body will shut down and go into starvation mode if you do that for too many days.  And you need the fuel if you are doing all that exercise!*Actually, in my next life I would like to be (among other things) a professional organizer/party planner!  We must be kindred spirits.*
> but the aspartame is the real poison.  I love the "one project a day" plan.  I was doing this earlier this year. Just one other comment.... I use the Heart-Smart Bisquick.... less fat in that one.



Lots to comment on here, P.    I would love to be a personal organizer, too.  Nothing makes me happier than cleaning out, organizing, labeling, etc.  Glad someone gets me!  Thanks for the chili reminder, might have to crockpot a batch sometime this week.  Didn't know there was such a thing as Heart Smart Bisquick?  I can't drink artificial sweetner, it gives me a headache, stomachache, and leaves a nasty taste in my mouth.  Now I know why!  You are very lucky to stay at home.  I feel like w/ teaching, at least we are on the same schedule, and I can be home more than some.  I wonder if my last 11 are slow for the same reason, as long as I still have to lose, then I am still in the game???  ITA with your statements about metabolism and starvation.  As for a project a day, I did a "home management binder" one time, that layed out my cleaning schedule for the week, which days for each task, a list of projects that should be done monthly, seasonally, and a list of projects to do when I had extra time.  Master's Degree and weight loss kinda took care of a lot of that, but I soooo get you!!!  WHAT THE HECK IS A VITAMUFFIN???



pjlla said:


> We cleaned until 4pm straight!  I actually got some help from the family without too much complaining.


I actually get upset after company, b/c I clean like a madwoman before, and it usually looks worse than when I started by the time they are gone! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I have new shoes. I tried a new pair of the shoes I am running in now on, and my old shoes are definitely done.  I feel disgusting and bloated right now, so I am paying for it. We have a lot going on in the next couple months, and I'm letting some of it really stress me out, so I need to get a handle on it. And at the end of October, some of Mike's relatives are stopping by on their way to Florida. I even suggested finding another 1/2 to run so we wouldn't be in town.



I love my Saucony's!  I got inserts, too, but he told me to wear the to walk in to break them in first.  They're pretty rigid, and I just don't like the feel of them!  Isn't it weird how our bodies tell/show us they don't like us going off plan?  You do have a lot going on in the next few months, try not to stress to much, most of it is FUN!!!!  And  re: Mike's relatives.  My Daddy used to say "You just have to look over it hon, they're not from around here." 



Octoberbride03 said:


> I hope to get back into my exercising routine this week.  Really have been too busy to get back into it lately.  Hopefully things will be hitting a routine soon. If not I may have to just exercise before bed, which is how I started my journey not too long after I got married.


It's odd, the things we have to do to make it all work!  Good luck!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wow that's great that you have not had any soda since jan.  I really need to do this too.  I only drink 1-3 cups per day but its still more than I need. I really want to make some kind of a plan to meet up with you guys at the race.  I dont want to stand for hours by myself.  Let me know if you and lisa are interested in another tag along.


I love to hear all your talk about the princess!  Yes, I'm jealous, but it's just so cool how many of you are giong!  I gave up my soda in Jan., too, and it was full strength.  I don't do artificial sweetners.  The trip to VT is up a very curvy mtn, and I always get car sick.  The only thing that helps is Dr. Pepper, for some odd reason.  I sipped on one on the way up, and I'm not sure which was worse, the sugar in the DP or the drive.  My, how times have changed!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> So I indulged a little too much in snacking foods today. I feel pretty gross.  My husband being a huge eagles fan is so not in a good mood.  They are totally sucking it up today.  I hate sunday nights when the eagles loose, it makes for less than fun conversations


Yeah, Brad was a total party pooper after the loss.  I can usually take them in stride, unless it's a championship or something.  That's all he has thought/talked/facebooked about since then.  Sheez.  Get a disney obsession, man!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Filed under "Are you a little bit insane?" I decided to do the 5K with dh today. It was very spontaneous, and I did not mentally or physically prepare -- I would never have run 10M yesterday if I planned to run a race today! I am going to miss you guys this week, it really helps me to hear how everyone is doing. I should be able to check and read if nothing else, maybe a couple of quick posts, I hope.


We'll miss you, too Maria!  Love the spontaineity, even though I can't spell it!    I have to analyze everything too much!  Great job on just doing it, sore legs and all.  Hills are my nemesis!  I hate them!  Have fun, and check in when you can!



tggrrstarr said:


> I hate Sundays when the Browns lose.  (Which is pretty much every Sunday!)  My husband gets so moody I don't want to be anywhere near him.  I was so happy when he decided to take the Sunday shifts at work, now he dvr's the games and skips them if its a loss.  The grand prize is a $1000 gift card to the shopping center where I work.  There is a giant eagle there, and I can use the gc to buy a disney gc to pay for my trip.


Another DH to tiptoe around!  Hope you win the gc!!!!!! 



tigger813 said:


> Tigger has been a naughty kitty today!!


  Tracey!  Sounds like you have a solid plan for working out!  I agree, when I am busy, I do much less overeating!



grafxgirl said:


> Spent the last 9 days on vacation in NC and Disney! Just got back.


Hope you had a great trip!!!  You went to the Pirates game in NC first, right?  Don't give me too hard of a time next week.  My Hokies are kinda Pokey this year!  Good job on the eating!



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?



I love the mental stability and clearing I get after a run.  I love the definition I get from arm work, and feeling the abs under the fat after ab work!  My legs are pretty killer w/ muscles, too.  It's a nice feeling!  The mental aspect of a run is probably more beneficial in the short term for me now!

Think I'm caught up now!  Off to shower, and take DD.  CANNOT believe it is Monday already.  I really need 3 day weekends, 1 to play, 1 to work, 1 to rest.  Can anyone fix that for me?

Have a great one!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Off to a good start! Did 2 miles on the elliptical and am having a cup of Earl Grey Green Tea. Made a big bowl of chop suey that I will divide into smaller plastic containers and put in the freezer to pull out on our crazy nights. We will be having ribs, beef brisket and pulled pork the next few days but I had this hamburger in the fridge that I needed to cook and chop suey is something DD1 will eat. She did get up with me and walked in place while I did the elliptical. Only problem is I can't hear the tv over the elliptical. And I put the volume up full blast. Gotta figure how to put the cc on again. 

I'm really going to stay focused this week especially since it's PMS time again! (That's being sarcastic!) I'll eat lightly all day and then have a pulled pork or beef brisket sub. Going to try and drink extra water this week and lots of green tea. I haven't been drinking it since it's been so hot this summer but the weather has cooled so it's time to drink it again.

Gotta go change to go to the bus stop in a few minutes then come back and shower and get DD2 ready for school. Then it's off to the wellness center for breakfast and then walking with Redwalker! Hopefully she will get a chance to get on this week. She's been painting at her house and her b'day party is in 2 weeks (the day before my 5K). 

Be Back Later!  TTFN!


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I have new shoes. I tried a new pair of the shoes I am running in now on, and my old shoes are definitely done. I got a pair of Saucony's this time, still help with the pronating, but a little more cushiony. They are a little heavier so we'll see how it goes. If after a week or two I don't like them I can take them back. I was also told to maybe only wear the inserts if I feel like the plantar is acting up, so I'm going to try this week without them. The plan is to wear my shoes to run and my old shoes for elliptical and strength. Since I always seem to be running out the door, we'll see if I actually pick up the right shoes.
> 
> And I have a plan for dinner for this week:
> today: homemade pizza w/ mama mary's thin crust, fresh mozz, fresh tomatoes, and fresh basil
> Monday--homemade veggie burgers which are in the freezer with broccoli
> Tuesday--hummus, carrots and grapes, if I don't go out with friends
> Wednesday--baked sweet potato and beans (Mike will still be out of town).
> 
> Have a great evening!


I ended up with saucony for my first running shoes and loved them and wore them for more than just running.  I'm on my second, same shoe, and only wear the new pair for running, and hope they will last a bit longer.  Love your dinner plans.  They all sound great, and though I would add meat for our house, they sound very appealing and satisfying. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Kathy it must be so nice to be able to exercise and have michael right there with you enjoying himself.  You are teaching him such great habits.
> We originally were going to book through AAA since I thought it would be the best deal.  They kept saying CBR was booked so I decided to call disney endurance and We got into CBR and it was alot cheaper.  We werent able to get free dining with the other discounts but no biggie.  We booked our package and airfare today.  I am so excited.  When do you think we will set up a meet?  My aunt is coming and its her first trip to disney so we are pretty much packing alot of stuff in to the 4 night trip.  I really want to make some kind of a plan to meet up with you guys at the race.  I dont want to stand for hours by myself.  Let me know if you and lisa are interested in another tag along.


We'd love to hang out with you before the race, and I definitely would love to make a plan to meet up before the race.  I think I'll have my cell for the race, or before and then check it in?  I'm not really sure, we'll definitely have to make some plans before.  Maybe meet at the expo or something.  I read about some other people meeting at the expos before the races.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Filed under "Are you a little bit insane?" I decided to do the 5K with dh today. It was very spontaneous, and I did not mentally or physically prepare -- I would never have run 10M yesterday if I planned to run a race today! About 20 steps in I knew this wasn't going to be pretty, but I was committed so off I went. I knew I was in trouble when the first mile took me 14 minutes, but then I seemed to get my legs a little. I did then whole 5K in 38 minutes, which while not on my usual pace, I'm taking considering I was already tired and there were hills I'd forgotten about!


congrats on the 5K!!!  Hope you have a great trip.  



cclovesdis said:


> You have such a wonderful son! That path sounds great! We have a similar one, but it isnt that close. How do you get his bike there?


Thanks CC.  I feel very blessed to have him.  I have a mini-van, so now I'll keep the biked in the back until we need the seats for someone else.  It's funny, I got the shorter van since it's just the 2 of us, but sometimes it's too small.



donac said:


> I still have a sore throat and my sinuses are clogged.  I am hoping that I don't lose my voice.  It is too early in the school year to do that.


Hope you're feeling better soon.  Do you take a decongestant?  I like sudaphed now.  Never used to use it, just tough it out, but it really helps get through the day.



lisah0711 said:


> Maria (Worfiedoodles) is also going to the Princess!


Oh yes, how could I forget a fellow Mass-ster.

Connie- sorry about your scare with the cop.  I have been pulled over a couple times and always try to remember they are people too, just like us.  I've been in my scrubs and they've always let me go.  They didn't need to know I was rushing to walmart after work though.  It is scary though.  I guess I drive too fast sometimes. 

Taryn- Glad Beamer was ok, but what a scare.  I chuckled at the hair.  A friends daughter once shaved her eye brows, and micheal cut a big chunk off his head once, and taped it to his upper lip for a moustache.  Kids.  Glad Sophie's self hair cut is not too noticeable. 

Well, I'm supposed to be off the computer by 7 to get bkfst, so I'm a few minutes late.   

I do have chicken planned for dinner tonight, the chicken I was supposed to have yesterday but had taco bell instead.  Actually when I got home and pointed my 2 tacos from the fresco menu, it was only 7 points.  

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

flipflopmom said:


> I've also decided to let my weight loss plan take a back burner until Brad comes off 3rd.  Meaning, I'll watch my food, run when I can, post often, but not stress if progress isn't strong.  Brad's 20th H.S. reunion is the first weekend in Oct, so I need to at least maintain until then.
> 
> Taryn


I think this is a good plan, Taryn. You can see the end. You just got to hang in there for a little bit longer.



Connie96 said:


> (But only water to drink - no Coke or Diet Coke. That's gotta count for something.) I did manage to pull it together once I got home. I ate a 12 oz bag of fresh broccoli, cauliflour and carrots for dinner. At least I get my HH point for the day.
> 
> Good night, ladies. I'm outta here.


Wow, what a day. I got pulled over when DS was in middle school and I was a basket case. And I think it does count for something that you skipped the soda. I was so hooked on diet soda, that when I was stressed out, I craved it like a drug. I would take a big sip and it was like getting a fix. Hang in there.



flipflopmom said:


> : And  re: Mike's relatives.  My Daddy used to say "You just have to look over it hon, they're not from around here."
> 
> Taryn


 My favorite show is The Closer. I know she's exaggerated, but I just love "thank you so much."

Mike got too much sleep last night, so he started waking up before 5, which means so did I since he kept moving around, instead of just getting up! I'm going to go into work early, so that we can leave earlier on Thursday. We're staying in Gatlinburg Thursday night, so that will give us some more time to walk around and hang out.

I'm going to strength after work today. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## corinnak

mikamah said:


> We'd love to hang out with you before the race, and I definitely would love to make a plan to meet up before the race.  I think I'll have my cell for the race, or before and then check it in?  I'm not really sure, we'll definitely have to make some plans before.  Maybe meet at the expo or something.  I read about some other people meeting at the expos before the races.




If you're talking about the Princess race , I can tell you what usually happens WISH-wise.  There is usually a WISH meet the night before - last year it was at the Port Orleans food court.  POP Century or Downtown Disney are also places WISHers have gathered before a big race.  We try to choose somewhere that people can get to without park admission and where there will be room to gather comfortably.

Before the race, and this happened less with Princess than at the others I've been to, WISHers tend to gather either at the W Family reunion tent or inside the holding area after checked bags, near the front.  Last year, there was not much Lime and people were covered up, so that made that a lot harder.

After the race, we also try to meet up at the W tent.

If you want to meet up with someone in particular, it is best to exchange cell numbers (via PM) before the weekend arrives, so you can coordinate more specifically.

I'm off to get the kids ready for another day at school!  Happy Monday everyone!!!

-C


----------



## Dreamer24

Pjilla, i never even thought about boiling being bad for the veggies.  Dumb question, how do you steam them?

QOTD - I don't know if there is anything I like about exercising but it does a lot for me.  When I am done, I feel better about myself, I feel like I accomplished something, it gives me energy and I know there are so many health/physical benefits.


----------



## jennz

Oh my gosh Jen!!!!!!!!!!  Yes you ARE strong beyond belief!!  I couldn't find a good enough emoticon on here - we need a muscle one!  I have to say I cannot even believe that you are the same woman that started on the BL what was it, a year ago?  Now look at you - looking like a pirate storming a castle or something!  

Rose okay sorry but tough love here - you are not disgusting and bloated!  Well maybe bloated but don't even worry about it, the last time I was on here, when was that?  Oh yea a few days ago!  You were trying to figure out how to _stop_ losing weight.  You can't go from that to disgusting in a few days!  How are you feeling today?

Yesterday everyone in the house was actually healthy and we went to walk the trails again - it was a good day.  My leg did get sore but not as bad.  Since I'm off today I'm going back up with the dogs in an hour or so.  I really don't want to but I really need to.  My inspiration right now is a friend who is my age and she lost 50 pounds or so and looks so fabulous...diet and exercise of course.  She is on facebook so I see her picture on there and it's my reality check.  Hmmm...I know we have posted before and after pics on BL before...I'm going to search for them so I can look at them when I need to.

DD is trying out today for violin honors ensemble...keep your fingers crossed for her please! She wants this so bad but I'm not sure how good she is.  (Not being mean I just don't know how good a 7th grader should be or what her orchestra teacher is looking for)  I'm sooooooooo nervous for my girl!


----------



## jennz

Bree - are you the one who asked if Power 90 is boring?  Sorry I completely forgot to post but have been meaning to...yes it is!  It's good the first few weeks and then you're supposed to move up to the next level, which I haven't done, but even so I can't see using this more than 3 or 4 months.  I think that's why I haven't been able to start back up, b/c mentally I'm done with it.  Tracey/Tigger has tons of dvds that she loves and juggles to work into her week...she can give some great recommendations.


----------



## lisah0711

DisneyObsession said:


> The Princess Run sounds interesting...I'll have to do some research as I don't know anything about it.  I am assuming it is at WDW...but I'll look it up to find out for sure.



Yep, it's a WDW on 2/27/2011.  There is a family fun run 5K and a 13.1 mi half marathon -- that is the one that most of us are doing.  

Hope your headache is better!  



keenercam said:


> We are back from our second festival this weekend.  This is the Kennett Square, PA (mushroom capital of the world) Mushroom Festival.  We festival-walked for 90 minutes. I resisted all the typical fair food (again -- couldn't break my commitment to this challenge for most of the deep fried foods, gourmet cupcakes, gyros, cheesesteaks & funnel cake, etc).  We did have breaded mushrooms, shroomies (breaded with jalapeno), and mushroom soup, as well as grilled portobello strips.  We got one small order of each thing we had and shared it.  I think it was well worth the points,and I'm sure the walking helped to burn off some of the calories.



Sounds like a fun festival, Cam, and you were within your points so why not?    Mushrooms are one of those things DH will not eat so no help on the recipes thing.



pjlla said:


> Well... I love Disney and I suppose if I were living in a foreign country for a length of time, it might give me a feeling of home.... but one thing I love about Disney NOW is that it DOESN'T feel like home!!   No laundry, no dishes, no snow shoveling, it is all just magic and special and FUN!!



 

Get some antibiotics if your bug turns into a sinus infection.  Hope that you are feeling better soon!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I have new shoes. I tried a new pair of the shoes I am running in now on, and my old shoes are definitely done. I got a pair of Saucony's this time, still help with the pronating, but a little more cushiony. They are a little heavier so we'll see how it goes. If after a week or two I don't like them I can take them back. I was also told to maybe only wear the inserts if I feel like the plantar is acting up, so I'm going to try this week without them. The plan is to wear my shoes to run and my old shoes for elliptical and strength. Since I always seem to be running out the door, we'll see if I actually pick up the right shoes.



I'm glad that you said that about your inserts, Rose, I haven't been wearing mine for exercising because they are just too rigid and make my PF start to flare up rather than help prevent it.



Octoberbride03 said:


> Ok, I'm jumping back in from here.  Been a busy weekend at work and I finished day 4 of a 6 day work week.  By the time weds. comes I'll be ecstatic.  I'm relaxing here in the office, while DH is watching the Eagles game.  I like football myself depending on what channel its on.  Its not the game, its the announcers.  I'm very particular



Hang on!  Wednesday is almost here!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Kathy it must be so nice to be able to exercise and have michael right there with you enjoying himself.  You are teaching him such great habits.  We originally were going to book through AAA since I thought it would be the best deal.  They kept saying CBR was booked so I decided to call disney endurance and We got into CBR and it was alot cheaper.  We werent able to get free dining with the other discounts but no biggie.  We booked our package and airfare today.  I am so excited.  When do you think we will set up a meet?  My aunt is coming and its her first trip to disney so we are pretty much packing alot of stuff in to the 4 night trip.  I really want to make some kind of a plan to meet up with you guys at the race.  I dont want to stand for hours by myself.  Let me know if you and lisa are interested in another tag along.



I'm definitely up for meeting up before and after the race, Lindsay.  Thanks, corinna, for sharing about the race meets.  That is the whole reason I am doing this so I can meet up with some of you folks!  



donac said:


> Well it has been pretty relaxing here.  I just finished dinner and watched an old James Cagney movie that I haven't seen in a long time.  Nothing better than watching an old movie on a rainy day.



Isn't that the truth?  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Normally I could tell you, as we plan our meals a week at a time. DH and ds are having turkey burgers. Since I will be travelling, I'm not sure what will be available. I am going to aim for a salad and a protein, I promise to try to eat healthy!
> 
> Thank you so much to *Lisa, Corinna, Taryn, Kathy, and everyone who offered encouragement!* I really needed it yesterday.



Way to go on the extra 5K!    Who else but an experienced runner could say, "I wasn't planning on it but I think I'll join you in that race today, dear?"  Safe travels!   



tggrrstarr said:


> I bought some raffle tickets there, hopefully I win.  The grand prize is a $1000 gift card to the shopping center where I work.  There is a giant eagle there, and I can use the gc to buy a disney gc to pay for my trip.



Wouldn't that be fun?  



tigger813 said:


> The morning will start at 5:15 with a brisk elliptical ride while DD1 does the free step. After putting both girls on the bus I will run over to the wellness center for a "healthy Herbalife b'fast" before hopping in the car to meet Redwalker and her new puppy, Luna for a walk around the parking lot of the mall for a while DD2 gets off the bus at around 12:10 and then we will have some lunch and I will hop back on the elliptical for an hour while watching Y&R. I then planning on doing some strength workouts with Jillian and Bob. This week I will weigh myself on Wednesday before I go to the dr since they will be weighing me there anyways. I want to compare their scale with mine.



Sounds like a busy day!   Tell Redwalker "hello" and congrats on the new puppy!



grafxgirl said:


> Spent the last 9 days on vacation in NC and Disney! Just got back. I will have to pick up with things this week since I didn't see the challenges before leaving. I do hope that I've lost a few pounds since we did tons of walking and drank water the whole time we were there because it was way too hot for anything full of sugar. We even split our meals, and still came "home" in the evening with extra food!



Glad that you had a great time!  



cclovesdis said:


> Some of us have been talking about loving exercise and some of us are still getting into it. So,
> 
> QOTD: What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?
> 
> WISHing everyone a great day tomorrow and a wonderfully, OP week!



Well, some of us still don't love exercise, even though we know it is good for us.    But I do love what it does for my body and how it makes me feel so I persevere.  Some days are easier than others.  I know this attitude toward exercise is a big roadblock between me and my goals and that is why I am really working on it this challenge.



flipflopmom said:


> I've also decided to let my weight loss plan take a back burner until Brad comes off 3rd.  Meaning, I'll watch my food, run when I can, post often, but not stress if progress isn't strong.  Brad's 20th H.S. reunion is the first weekend in Oct, so I need to at least maintain until then.



Taryn, I think this is a great idea with all that you have going on in your life now.  Way to set yourself up for success!  

*Connie96,* hope that you get a good picture on your new driver's license today!  

*Taryn,* I lost the quote part but I have to tell you this really made me laugh this morning: "Sheez.  Get a disney obsession, man!"  



mikamah said:


> We'd love to hang out with you before the race, and I definitely would love to make a plan to meet up before the race.  I think I'll have my cell for the race, or before and then check it in?  I'm not really sure, we'll definitely have to make some plans before.  Maybe meet at the expo or something.  I read about some other people meeting at the expos before the races.



So many things to plan!  

*Dreamer24,* do you have one of those little metal steamer baskets?  I use them to steam my veggies -- just a half inch of water in the pot and the veggies on top.  Be careful, though, that steam is hot.  You can also steam veggies in the microwave.  I really love roasted veggies -- I would rather have a roasted veggie than a steamed one.  Frozen veggies are great now, too.

Have a great day all!  Busy day today.  Don't know if I will be back.


----------



## pinkle

I've been reading the posts everyday.....so many of them!!!!!!   What an inspiring group!  The Princess Run sounds like alot of fun!  Maybe next year!  I am not very good at long distance.  I can do3km in 20 minutes but anything more than 5km I die!
Some days I just don't feel like planning my meals or drinking my water and then I read a few posts and I realize that I need to get my butt in gear if I expect this body of mine to respond to any kind of weight loss!!
I am already down 1lb from friday but I am leaving for Disney first thing Saturday morning (with the DDP!)  so I would love to be down another 2lbs....that way I will have a bit of breathing room!!!! I really wish you could trade your dessert for a salad on the DDP....no wonder North America is obese!
Have a great day everyone and drink your water!


----------



## tggrrstarr

pjlla said:


> Remember, skipping breakfast and lunch on a regular basis is a really bad idea. Your metabolism doesn't get the "kick start" it needs in the morning and you will be more apt to overeat later in the day.  And I hope you ended your day with more than 600 calories... your body will shut down and go into starvation mode if you do that for too many days.  And you need the fuel if you are doing all that exercise!



Don't worry, I don't think I could skip either if I wanted to.  I didn't quite phrase that properly.  What I meant was I had lower calorie meals without snacking in between.  When I am at work I get bored and snack all day.  This particular day I was too busy to think of eating, though I made sure to stop for breakfast and lunch.  And my dinner was under 600 calories, not my day.  

As I am sitting here typing, my kitten keeps dive bombing the keyboard making it a little difficult.  I think I might come back later once some of her energy is depleted!  (Or on to chasing the dog or a bug or something!)


----------



## MacG

Okay...I think I've caught up with the tread.

9/12 Sunday QOTD: What are you having for dinner on Monday night?

My plan for dinner tonight is, turkey burgers, corn on the cob and tossed salad. I'm trying to hold onto summer for as long as I can. Not too much longer before fresh corn on the cob is no longer available. 


9/13 Monday QOTD: What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?

I do feel so much better when I exercise.....both right after I do it and usually it lasts for hours afterward. 
Right now I'm into BodyPump (weightlifting to music). I have my favorite instructors and love to go to their classes. There's an emotional benefit I get from seeing people I like. The physical benefit that I get (and love) from BodyPump, is muscles. When I go on a regular basis I can see the difference in my strength and muscle definition. (Not big muscles but I just like to see that they are there) I also tend to sleep better on the days that I work out. 

I also see the weight loss benefits from working out. I've learned not to put too much emphasis on that because I tend to compensate with an increase in food intake if I focus on the fact that I burned calories with exercise.

Kim


----------



## my3princes

I'm still not feeling well.  sore throat, ear ache and swollen glands.  I'm going to see my doctor at noon.  Hopefully I can get some antibiotics.  Right now I'm freezing, even with a mug of hot chocolate.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning,

It is almost afternoon as I write this. I slept horribly last night. I kept waking up from a nightmare. I easily had 10 of them last night. I have made a conscious decision to skip my workout for the day. I was slightly ahead of my exercise goal for the month as of yesterday, which is probably an indication that I need a day off as well. The only exercise I may get today is a leisurely walk around the neighborhood. The weather today is perfect for such a walk.

I know I am going to take a nap this afternoon. I am hoping that will help bring my appetite back. Yesterday, I only ate like 18 of my 22 points. I kept eating and eating and couldnt get near all 22 for the day. I even ate a banana as a serving of fruit just to get some points in for the day.

Im off to eat breakfast now. I am planning ½ cup of Egg Beaters, plus 1 cup of broccoli and 8 oz. of fat-free milk (lactose-free of course). Only 4 points, but its better than nothing. Lunch will be my usual sandwich: 2 oz. of roast beef, 1 oz. of lactose-free cheddar cheese, mustard, and a dill pickle on a 1 point thin roll. Again, only 4 points. Ill add an apple as well for another point.

Ill make my dinner salad when I making lunch. That will be 2 cups of lettuce, 1 cup of broccoli, and 1 cup of tomatoes, plus any other veggies we have in the house. I have no idea how many points the lasagna will be because I did not participate in making it whatsoever. I know that it has part-skim mozzarella and part-skim ricotta in it, plus meatballs, sausage, and round stew beef. Yeah, thatll pretty much eat up the rest of my points for the day. I hope.

Okay, enough venting. Have a great day everyone! Will be back on after I take a nap.

CC



grafxgirl said:


> Spent the last 9 days on vacation in NC and Disney! Just got back. I will have to pick up with things this week since I didn't see the challenges before leaving. I do hope that I've lost a few pounds since we did tons of walking and drank water the whole time we were there because it was way too hot for anything full of sugar. We even split our meals, and still came "home" in the evening with extra food!



Welcome back! Sounds like you did great healthy-wise on your trip. But, for the other important partdid you enjoy your trip?



flipflopmom said:


> Woke up when the alarm went off at 4:30, took Beamer and Pablo out, and went back to sleep on the couch until Beamer woke me up again at 6:30!
> 
> I've also decided to let my weight loss plan take a back burner until Brad comes off 3rd.  Meaning, I'll watch my food, run when I can, post often, but not stress if progress isn't strong.  Brad's 20th H.S. reunion is the first weekend in Oct, so I need to at least maintain until then.



Uh, Tarynyour alarm goes off at 4:30 on a Sunday morning? I guess mine would tooif I were going to Disney. LOL. Good for you!

Sounds like a great plan for the next few weeks. Im sorry. I cant remember exactly. 3 weeks until Brad is back on 1st?



Connie96 said:


> (But only water to drink - no Coke or Diet Coke. That's gotta count for something.) I did manage to pull it together once I got home. I ate a 12 oz bag of fresh broccoli, cauliflour and carrots for dinner. At least I get my HH point for the day.



Sorry about your day. No soda definitely counts in my book. WTG at dinner!



corinnak said:


> Also, I think it's great when you post the QOTD at night - at least from my perspective, it makes it easy to add it right into the archive!
> 
> 
> 9/12  Sunday QOTD:  What are you having for dinner on Monday night?
> 
> Oh man, this was a good thing to ask!  I had no idea, but now I've decided to make some soup in the crockpot - probably Spicy Southwestern Black Bean or some kind of Lentil Soup.  Having leftover soup in the house ALWAYS makes things easier!!
> 
> 9/13 Monday QOTD: What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?
> 
> My answer to this has changed so much in the past few years.  I remember it used to be that I'd work out in hopes of burning calories or changing the way my body looks.  The idea of a "fun run" seemed to me to be completely oxymoronic!  The only thing I loved about it was how many calories it would burn.
> 
> NOW, that is just a sort of afterthought.  Still important, but I really can't think of it as something I do in exchange for food or to allow food indiscretions.
> 
> I love so many things about the experience of working out now.  Running outside in cool weather and feeling my mood improve with every step, speeding along on a bike path through a tunnel of trees, feeling the circulation in my back improving with every stroke in the swimming pool, the fun of meeting a friend for a group cycle class.  Just moving feels good, and it feels good that I'm able to do all these things as well, and not end up huffing, puffing and miserable during them (ok, for the most part!).  It is cool how well the cardiovascular fitness and basic strength have translated into a variety of activities.
> 
> I also love the social world that exercise has opened up for me - I can't believe how many of my friends are runners, either that I've met through running or who have started running and asked me for information along the way. I can't believe how fun it is to run a race with a friend, too.  I've done that a few times, sometimes with friends who are faster than me, sometimes with friends who are well matched or a little slower, but it is always a very special, memorable experience.
> 
> When I started, I couldn't have imagined all the ways it would benefit me.  I was just hoping that regular walking on the treadmill would help me get un-depressed.
> 
> 
> This has been the most exhausting weekend.  Is it really time to start another week???



Thank you for sharing your story with regards to exercise. I had never thought of the social world that you mentioned.
Thank you also for maintaining our QOTD thread!



flipflopmom said:


> Hope you slept better last night!  FWIW, I want to throw this in for you.  I did a lot of c25K "socializing" while I was doing it, there is a thread here and one on FB.  I heard a lot of people talk about after they moved from treadmill to outside, it was a huge setback.  If running on pavement bothers you right now, I think the treadmill is a wise choice.  BUT, I wanted to forewarn you about the transition so that when you do complete the program and move outside, you won't be thrown back by it!
> 
> WHAT THE HECK IS A VITAMUFFIN???
> 
> I love the mental stability and clearing I get after a run.  I love the definition I get from arm work, and feeling the abs under the fat after ab work!  My legs are pretty killer w/ muscles, too.  It's a nice feeling!  The mental aspect of a run is probably more beneficial in the short term for me now!
> 
> Think I'm caught up now!  Off to shower, and take DD.  CANNOT believe it is Monday already.  I really need 3 day weekends, 1 to play, 1 to work, 1 to rest.  Can anyone fix that for me?



Ahh, Taryn. I WISH I slept better last night. I dont know whats gotten into me-my dreams have been all over the place and most of them are actually nightmares. I wake up constantly.

Thanks for the info on C25K! I am actually planning to starting back over or at least at Week 2 or 3 when I move to outside. Ill continue on the treadmill as well, but I want to do this safely. Glad you mentioned this.

A Vitamuffin is a bread product that comes frozen. You can order them online or buy them in the stores. Vitamuffin tops are 1 point, to the best of my knowledge. I know they make regular muffins as well. Not sure about those stats. Pjlla?

Oh, and I heard Hawaii had a 4-day school week for a while. LOL



tigger813 said:


> Off to a good start! Did 2 miles on the elliptical and am having a cup of Earl Grey Green Tea. Made a big bowl of chop suey that I will divide into smaller plastic containers and put in the freezer to pull out on our crazy nights. We will be having ribs, beef brisket and pulled pork the next few days but I had this hamburger in the fridge that I needed to cook and chop suey is something DD1 will eat. She did get up with me and walked in place while I did the elliptical. Only problem is I can't hear the tv over the elliptical. And I put the volume up full blast. Gotta figure how to put the cc on again.



Definitely a great start in my book too!



mikamah said:


> Thanks CC.  I feel very blessed to have him.  I have a mini-van, so now I'll keep the biked in the back until we need the seats for someone else.  It's funny, I got the shorter van since it's just the 2 of us, but sometimes it's too small.
> 
> I do have chicken planned for dinner tonight, the chicken I was supposed to have yesterday but had taco bell instead.  Actually when I got home and pointed my 2 tacos from the fresco menu, it was only 7 points.



Thanks for the info Kathy! I love Taco Bell for just that reason!



Rose&Mike said:


> Mike got too much sleep last night, so he started waking up before 5, which means so did I since he kept moving around, instead of just getting up! I'm going to go into work early, so that we can leave earlier on Thursday. We're staying in Gatlinburg Thursday night, so that will give us some more time to walk around and hang out.



Okay, Im going to be like Taryn here. What is in Gatlinburg? I keep reading about it on the Dis, but Ive never heard anyone mention it IRL. TIA!



Dreamer24 said:


> QOTD - I don't know if there is anything I like about exercising but it does a lot for me.  When I am done, I feel better about myself, I feel like I accomplished something, it gives me energy and I know there are so many health/physical benefits.



ITA with the sense of accomplishment!



jennz said:


> Yesterday everyone in the house was actually healthy and we went to walk the trails again - it was a good day.  My leg did get sore but not as bad.  Since I'm off today I'm going back up with the dogs in an hour or so.  I really don't want to but I really need to.  My inspiration right now is a friend who is my age and she lost 50 pounds or so and looks so fabulous...diet and exercise of course.  She is on facebook so I see her picture on there and it's my reality check.  Hmmm...I know we have posted before and after pics on BL before...I'm going to search for them so I can look at them when I need to.
> 
> DD is trying out today for violin honors ensemble...keep your fingers crossed for her please! She wants this so bad but I'm not sure how good she is.  (Not being mean I just don't know how good a 7th grader should be or what her orchestra teacher is looking for)  I'm sooooooooo nervous for my girl!



Sending goodvibes for DD. Glad everyone is feeling better. Sounds like you had a great day yesterday. WISHing you a good one today too!



lisah0711 said:


> Well, some of us still don't love exercise, even though we know it is good for us.    But I do love what it does for my body and how it makes me feel so I persevere.  Some days are easier than others.  I know this attitude toward exercise is a big roadblock between me and my goals and that is why I am really working on it this challenge.



I understand. My answer would have been similar if I hadnt restarted C25K. I know I am just starting, but I already feel that runners high.



pinkle said:


> I am already down 1lb from friday but I am leaving for Disney first thing Saturday morning (with the DDP!)  so I would love to be down another 2lbs....that way I will have a bit of breathing room!!!!



Hope the loss stays! Enjoy your trip!



tggrrstarr said:


> Don't worry, I don't think I could skip either if I wanted to.  I didn't quite phrase that properly.  What I meant was I had lower calorie meals without snacking in between.  When I am at work I get bored and snack all day.  This particular day I was too busy to think of eating, though I made sure to stop for breakfast and lunch.  And my dinner was under 600 calories, not my day.



Thanks for clarifying. I was a bit confused too.

Your kitten sounds adorable!



MacG said:


> Okay...I think I've caught up with the tread.
> 
> 9/12 Sunday QOTD: What are you having for dinner on Monday night?
> 
> My plan for dinner tonight is, turkey burgers, corn on the cob and tossed salad. I'm trying to hold onto summer for as long as I can. Not too much longer before fresh corn on the cob is no longer available.
> 
> 
> 9/13 Monday QOTD: What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?
> 
> I do feel so much better when I exercise.....both right after I do it and usually it lasts for hours afterward.
> Right now I'm into BodyPump (weightlifting to music). I have my favorite instructors and love to go to their classes. There's an emotional benefit I get from seeing people I like. The physical benefit that I get (and love) from BodyPump, is muscles. When I go on a regular basis I can see the difference in my strength and muscle definition. (Not big muscles but I just like to see that they are there) I also tend to sleep better on the days that I work out.
> 
> I also see the weight loss benefits from working out. I've learned not to put too much emphasis on that because I tend to compensate with an increase in food intake if I focus on the fact that I burned calories with exercise.
> 
> Kim



Dinner sounds great! A little jealous that you still can get fresh corn on the cob

BodyPump also sounds great! Sounds like quite the strength workout. I love your last sentence too. I am definitely the same way.


----------



## keenercam

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Will you believe that my uncle was there with his stand....Giovanni on the Go.  He served portabello wraps and mushroom rizzutto.  We almost went today to walk around but decided against it with all the rain.  Im glad you had a great time.



WOW!  What a small world.  We actually almost bought risotto there.  I was so full by then, though, and couldn't bring myself to eat when I wasn't hungry.  It would have been so much fun to meet a WISHer there.



tigger813 said:


> Watching LOTR: Return of the King! My all time favorite movie! I have it on my iPod if that tells you how much I like it! I have all of the the LOTR soundtracks as I just love them! I have a hobby of collecting movie and now tv soundtracks!



Howard, Andrew & I watched this together until 10, when Howard went upstairs to watch "Mad Men".  Andrew and I stayed up way too late and watched LOTR until the end. It is such an amazing movie!

QOTD: What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?

ETA my answer:  I love that exercise is totally me time  I can listen to music or perhaps, if I am at the gym, read my Kindle. I love that I always feel so good afterwards, that Ive done something to take care of myself.  If I can get my exercise in in the morning, all day I feel good about having started out the day the right way. If I go after work, I feel self-satisfied and kind of smug that Ive found it in me to go, regardless of how bad the day has been and even if all I really want to do is go home and eat dinner. LOL!  Besides all of that, I just feel better physically (as well as mentally and psychologically) when I am in a routine of exercising.

CC - I LOVE Portobello mushrooms as burgers, especially with a little A1 sauce and some melted FF cheese. Absolutely delicious!

BTW, I had made beef stew in the crockpot and only ate the vegetables with the broth, mixed with barley, for dinner.  Well, I sprayed a saucepan with Pam, cut some of the white mushrooms really thin and pan "fried" them for a couple minutes. Then, I added some of the beef broth and cooked the mushrooms until the broth was absorbed and poured the mushrooms over my veggies, broth & barley and it was absolutely phenomenally delicious. I think I am going to be eating mushrooms every day this week. Thank God they are so WW friendly.  

Taryn -- I am so glad you are feeling better.  Isn't it ridiculous how impacted we are by hormonal changes?  It is crazy how I can feel myself being almost out of control and then realize that PMS is the culprit.  I hope you have a wonderful day. I was so scared when I read about Beamer hurting his leg, and I am so relieved he was okay.  I'm sure you were a wreck worrying about him.



Connie96 said:


> I'm sorry that I didn't reply to everyone. I am BEAT. I don't even know why. I'm just physically exhausted. I have to tell you what happened to me this morning, though. We were supposed to be at my sister's at 12:30 for my nephew's party. I still needed to run to Walmart to buy a gift, and as long as I was there, I wanted to grab the things on my pretty short grocery list. I knew I'd be a few minutes late, but I thought I could manage. I kept telling DD that we were in a hurry and I needed her to help me out by keeping up at the store. She told me I should drive faster and i explained to her that if I did I would be breaking the rules and I might get in trouble with a police officer. (We had seen a cop car a few days before and I had explained who they were and what they did.) So we go to walmart, and finally leave there at 12:30. I'm driving home to drop off the groceries, pick up DH and head to my sister's (less than a mile from my house). So I'm talking to DD telling her that I need her to wait in the car while I take the groceries in and, would you believe that there is a policeman behind me with his lights on??? I pull over and ask him what I did and I was going 58 in a 45 construction zone. (In my defense, the speed limit there is usually 55 so driving by "feel", it was all perfectly normal.) Okay, fine. Now I have demonstrated to DD that even mommy gets in trouble when she breaks the rules. Then I hand the guy my license and guess what! IT'S EXPIRED! I had no clue. I cannot explain why, but I just lost it. I started to cry. I guess maybe I already felt pretty irresponsible for running late and for speeding and now, I'm an idiot driving around without a license. The poor cop didn't know what to think, but I just could not stop crying. He wrote me up for the license but not for speeding. I'll have to call into work in the morning and start my Monday morning at the DMV. I probably won't have to pay a fine if I show up on my court date with a new license. I'll have to wait and see.



Connie - You poor thing!   I hope today is better, even if it did start at the DMV. And hopefully, you liked your new license picture?  

As for me, I had a very successful weekend and even my late-night Doritos splurge (DS17 + me + completely enthralled by Lord of the Rings + tired + open bag of Doritos = not good. LOL!) did not put me over my points.  

Unfortunately, there has been NO movement on the scale since my weigh in on Thursday which is frustrating as heck.  

My friend said this morning "Bet you wish you'd eaten that cupcake since NOT eating it didn't make a difference on the scale."  I had to think about that for a minute.  Yes, not eating it might not have made a difference on the scale, but it made a difference in me, in my mind, in my mental state.  I know now that I can resist and that I don't have to eat the calorie-heavy stuff to enjoy an event or a visit to an attraction.  I feel like it took willpower to not eat all the tempting food and I am always one to say "I have no willpower" and now I know I don't have that excuse. Or I don't have to resort to that excuse.  The fact is that I DO have willpower. I can make good choices.  I plan to continue to do that with every meal, every bite, every day.  You guys are my inspiration!


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> Connie.  The one time I've been pulled over, I was doing about 25 in a 25, totally unintentionally.  Didn't realize the zone had changed, it was after gym one night, and we were all just chatting.  I was shaking so hard, the cop thought I was was on something, and almost had me take some sort of test.  "Ma'am, what is wrong?"  Um.... I just got a speeding ticket....  So sorry about your license.  For us, it's every 5 years to renew, so it makes it easy to remember (30, 35,40,45th b'days, etc).  Great job on not throwing it all away.  Yes, you ate, but you didn't drink anything, and you had a great dinner!  Hope your Monday is better!





Rose&Mike said:


> Wow, what a day. I got pulled over when DS was in middle school and I was a basket case. And I think it does count for something that you skipped the soda. I was so hooked on diet soda, that when I was stressed out, I craved it like a drug. I would take a big sip and it was like getting a fix. Hang in there.





lisah0711 said:


> *Connie96,* hope that you get a good picture on your new driver's license today!





cclovesdis said:


> Sorry about your day. No soda definitely counts in my book. WTG at dinner!





keenercam said:


> Connie - You poor thing!   I hope today is better, even if it did start at the DMV. And hopefully, you liked your new license picture?



New license has now been acquired and as per tradition, the picture is... Well, it's a crappy mugshot.  

As for my Monday being better... I thought it would be too, but as soon as I did finally get to my desk this morning, I noticed that the juice from my thawed, frozen berries (will mix with plain yogurt for afternoon snack) had leaked out of their container and thru the seam of my lunch bag and onto my pants!  

None of this is actually "bad". It's just inconvenient and makes me feel kinda stupid and I'm kinda starting to wonder... What's next?! 

Oh... and thanks to the pizza, cake, ice cream bday party binge yesterday afternoon, I am showing a gain for the first week as of my weigh-in this morning. I never expected to be a gainer on week 1.  And, so, we soldier on into week 2. 

Y'all have a happy Monday.


----------



## flipflopmom

mikamah said:


> nd micheal cut a big chunk off his head once, and taped it to his upper lip for a moustache.


  I almost spit my carrots on the screen!  If I choke-it's your fault!



Rose&Mike said:


> . We're staying in Gatlinburg Thursday night, so that will give us some more time to walk around and hang out.


Galtinburg is very picturesque!  Enjoy!



jennz said:


> Now look at you - looking like a pirate storming a castle or something! DD is trying out today for violin honors ensemble...keep your fingers crossed for her please!


That's exactly it!  Sendind ppd her way1!



pinkle said:


> I've been reading the posts everyday.....so many of them!!!!!!   What an inspiring group!  I am already down 1lb from friday but I am leaving for Disney first thing Saturday morning (with the DDP!)  so I would love to be down another 2lbs....that way I will have a bit of breathing room!!!!


AHHH......   Love it.  Enjoy!  Congrats on the loss!



MacG said:


> I also see the weight loss benefits from working out. I've learned not to put too much emphasis on that because I tend to compensate with an increase in food intake if I focus on the fact that I burned calories with exercise.


Kim,I think of it like yesterday's food - burned that bread, etc.  keeps  me from over doing!



my3princes said:


> I'm still not feeling well.  sore throat, ear ache and swollen glands.  I'm going to see my doctor at noon.  Hopefully I can get some antibiotics.  Right now I'm freezing, even with a mug of hot chocolate.


Feel better soon!



cclovesdis said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> It is almost afternoon as I write this. I slept horribly last night. I kept waking up from a nightmare. I easily had 10 of them last night. cant remember exactly. 3 weeks until Brad is back on 1st?Ahh, Taryn. I WISH I slept better last night. I dont know whats gotten into me-my dreams have been all over the place and most of them are actually nightmares. I wake up constantly.


Are you exercising too close to bed time?  That ramps me up some.  Sorry hon!



keenercam said:


> My friend said this morning "Bet you wish you'd eaten that cupcake since NOT eating it didn't make a difference on the scale."  I had to think about that for a minute.  Yes, not eating it might not have made a difference on the scale, but it made a difference in me, in my mind, in my mental state.  I know now that I can resist and that I don't have to eat the calorie-heavy stuff to enjoy an event or a visit to an attraction.  I feel like it took willpower to not eat all the tempting food and I am always one to say "I have no willpower" and now I know I don't have that excuse. Or I don't have to resort to that excuse.  The fact is that I DO have willpower. I can make good choices.  I plan to continue to do that with every meal, every bite, every day.  You guys are my inspiration!



GREAT JOB CAM!

Gotta go, my time is up. Later
Taryn


----------



## jennz

cclovesdis and Taryn  for the good thoughts and pixie dust for dd!  I think I'm more nervous than she is. I thought about her my entire 2 1/2 miles I just walked!   Sometimes I just want to lock her in the house so she never takes any risks and never gets hurt.  Warped?  Nah.  All of you know what I mean.    Now if I really did it...warped definitely! 

keenercam...excellent attitude with not eating the cupcake!  It's not only about the scale, it's about the fuel for your body.  

my3princes...I hope you get an antibiotic and feel better soon!!!


----------



## cruisindisney

my3princes said:


> I'm still not feeling well.  sore throat, ear ache and swollen glands.  I'm going to see my doctor at noon.  Hopefully I can get some antibiotics.  Right now I'm freezing, even with a mug of hot chocolate.



I hope you feel better soon!

I am done with week 1 of C25K  and started week 2 yesterday.  YAY!  I think my neighbor is addicted.  She wanted to run again last night (we didn't) and was ready to do W2D2 tonight, but now she has a meeting.  Her idiot soon to be ex-husband can't understand why she's working out.  It can't possibly be for herself.  IDIOT!  Sorry for the vent!

Waiting to hear about my husband's car.  Engine light came on this weekend and now I'm just hoping it's not EXTREMELY expensive to fix.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.  This is making me want to go into an emotional eating meltdown.  I'm restraining myself right now, but barely.  Fingers crossed, legs crossed.....  Need some good things to happen around here.  Oh and the microwave is making a weird noise. Such is life I guess.


----------



## my3princes

CC I haven't been sleeping well either, too much on my mind.  I feel like a barely doze then wake up or have very strange dreams or nightmares.  The doctor gave me a prescription for Ativan so I just took one and I'm hoping to catch some Z's before the boys get home from school.

I have a sinus infection so I'm on a Z Pack.  Hopefully I'll feel better by tomorrow.  The plan is to do week 1 day 2 of the c25k tomorrow.


----------



## liesel

Lots of catching up to do from the weekend!

Thanks for all the happy anniversary wishes, we had a great dinner Saturday and are celebrating at home tonight.  We had planned to watch a movie at home after our dinner, but a very good friend of ours had to put down her dog that day so went went over to her house for a visit after our dinner.

Happy Anniversary wishes to Lisa on Saturday.  Life does go on and I'm glad you still celebrate this day.

JenA-I am so impressed with you and this mud run.  The pictures look amazing!  I can't wait to hear more.

Pjlla-The charities that usually call us are ARC and the Lupus Foundation.  Many have pick ups every 6 weeks, so if I get several projects done in that time, the stuff doesn't have to stay here long.  Once the weather cools a little more, I'll go through the kids' closets again.  They grow so fast!

CC- I hope you can get some good quality sleep soon.  I slept poorly 3 nights in a row at the end of the week and it really drags you down.

I'm so impressed with everyone doing the Princess and would love to hear all about everyone's training regimen and how long everyone has been running.  You are all an inspiration!


The weekend didn't go as well as I had hoped, food wise.  On Saturday, I saved myself for the anniversary dinner by having a salad for lunch and going to Body Combat (by the same people who do Body Pump) in the morning.  On paper, I should have broken even for the day, but not me!  I gained 2 pounds!!!  Sunday I had to go to my parents' house for dinner (my grandfather is in town).  They ate at 2 in the afternoon, which always throws off my careful eating schedule for the day.  Even with a big salad and eating small portions throughout the day, I gained a pound.  So that's 3 pounds for the weekend.  I am seriously hoping some of this is water.  It makes me dread the next 8 days, with 3 birthdays and several celebration meals planned.  I am trying to stay positive, but it sucks having to fight for every ounce.  Today is a 2 mile walk and Body Pump day, hopefully I can start losing again.

QOTD: I was a person who hated exercise, but I am slowly changing my attitude.  I like the results I get and the fact that I am getting stronger.  I am starting to feel better after my workouts.  I was looking at some pictures this morning and saw one of myself 10 pounds lighter than I am now and noticed that I look much more toned now than I did then.  I want to look strong and healthy and that I actually work out.  Some people I know IRL give me a look of disbelief when I tell them my workout schedule.

Have a good Monday everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I just woke up from a nap. I got about an hour of uninterrupted zzz's. Feeling better, but not great. I did wash the dishes and clean up the bathroom a bit, so I feel like I did something for the day. I haven't studied yet, but I did job search, so I can't complain too much.

I am going to attemt to add some smilies to these replies. I'm hoping.

CC



my3princes said:


> I'm still not feeling well.  sore throat, ear ache and swollen glands.  I'm going to see my doctor at noon.  Hopefully I can get some antibiotics.  Right now I'm freezing, even with a mug of hot chocolate.



Hope you are feeling better soon! I was posting at the same time as you. Saw the update.



keenercam said:


> QOTD: What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?
> 
> ETA my answer:  I love that exercise is totally me time  I can listen to music or perhaps, if I am at the gym, read my Kindle. I love that I always feel so good afterwards, that Ive done something to take care of myself.  If I can get my exercise in in the morning, all day I feel good about having started out the day the right way. If I go after work, I feel self-satisfied and kind of smug that Ive found it in me to go, regardless of how bad the day has been and even if all I really want to do is go home and eat dinner. LOL!  Besides all of that, I just feel better physically (as well as mentally and psychologically) when I am in a routine of exercising.



You definitely had a great weekend! Exercise is my "me" time as well. 

When my parents even open the door to the basement, I jump. I don't like to be bothered at all. They are just getting a broom or something like that, but still. Plus, who wants to be seen all sweaty like that? 



Connie96 said:


> New license has now been acquired and as per tradition, the picture is... Well, it's a crappy mugshot.
> 
> As for my Monday being better... I thought it would be too, but as soon as I did finally get to my desk this morning, I noticed that the juice from my thawed, frozen berries (will mix with plain yogurt for afternoon snack) had leaked out of their container and thru the seam of my lunch bag and onto my pants!
> 
> None of this is actually "bad". It's just inconvenient and makes me feel kinda stupid and I'm kinda starting to wonder... What's next?!
> 
> Oh... and thanks to the pizza, cake, ice cream bday party binge yesterday afternoon, I am showing a gain for the first week as of my weigh-in this morning. I never expected to be a gainer on week 1.  And, so, we soldier on into week 2.
> 
> Y'all have a happy Monday.



 Hope the rest of you day goes better!



flipflopmom said:


> Are you exercising too close to bed time?  That ramps me up some.  Sorry hon!



Thanks Taryn! Unfortunately, that's not it. I had read about this possibility a while ago and am really good about that. But, it could be that all the exercising I've been doing. Maybe a day off will help.  Thanks again! 



jennz said:


> cclovesdis and Taryn  for the good thoughts and pixie dust for dd!  I think I'm more nervous than she is. I thought about her my entire 2 1/2 miles I just walked!   Sometimes I just want to lock her in the house so she never takes any risks and never gets hurt.  Warped?  Nah.  All of you know what I mean.    Now if I really did it...warped definitely!



Keep us updated. I remember trying out for something similar. I seem to remember my dad being the one nervous for me, come to think of it. 



cruisindisney said:


> I am done with week 1 of C25K  and started week 2 yesterday.  YAY!  I think my neighbor is addicted.  She wanted to run again last night (we didn't) and was ready to do W2D2 tonight, but now she has a meeting.  Her idiot soon to be ex-husband can't understand why she's working out.  It can't possibly be for herself.  IDIOT!  Sorry for the vent!



It' so wonderful that you have a partner! 



my3princes said:


> CC I haven't been sleeping well either, too much on my mind.  I feel like a barely doze then wake up or have very strange dreams or nightmares.  The doctor gave me a prescription for Ativan so I just took one and I'm hoping to catch some Z's before the boys get home from school.
> 
> I have a sinus infection so I'm on a Z Pack.  Hopefully I'll feel better by tomorrow.  The plan is to do week 1 day 2 of the c25k tomorrow.



Thanks for the support. I have something similar to that. I have taken it before and may tonight. Not sure that it helps with nightmares, but maybe it'll keep me from waking up from them. 

Sounds like you will be feeling better very quickly! That Z-pack is very powerful for me.

Good luck with C25K! 



liesel said:


> Lots of catching up to do from the weekend!
> 
> Thanks for all the happy anniversary wishes, we had a great dinner Saturday and are celebrating at home tonight.  We had planned to watch a movie at home after our dinner, but a very good friend of ours had to put down her dog that day so went went over to her house for a visit after our dinner.
> 
> CC- I hope you can get some good quality sleep soon.  I slept poorly 3 nights in a row at the end of the week and it really drags you down.
> 
> The weekend didn't go as well as I had hoped, food wise.  On Saturday, I saved myself for the anniversary dinner by having a salad for lunch and going to Body Combat (by the same people who do Body Pump) in the morning.  On paper, I should have broken even for the day, but not me!  I gained 2 pounds!!!  Sunday I had to go to my parents' house for dinner (my grandfather is in town).  They ate at 2 in the afternoon, which always throws off my careful eating schedule for the day.  Even with a big salad and eating small portions throughout the day, I gained a pound.  So that's 3 pounds for the weekend.  I am seriously hoping some of this is water.  It makes me dread the next 8 days, with 3 birthdays and several celebration meals planned.  I am trying to stay positive, but it sucks having to fight for every ounce.  Today is a 2 mile walk and Body Pump day, hopefully I can start losing again.
> 
> QOTD: I was a person who hated exercise, but I am slowly changing my attitude.  I like the results I get and the fact that I am getting stronger.  I am starting to feel better after my workouts.  I was looking at some pictures this morning and saw one of myself 10 pounds lighter than I am now and noticed that I look much more toned now than I did then.  I want to look strong and healthy and that I actually work out.  Some people I know IRL give me a look of disbelief when I tell them my workout schedule.



Glad you had a great anniversary. Sorry about your friend's dog. It was very sweet of you to support her.

Thanks for the support.

I think it was at a WW meeting that someone pointed out that eating is entirely normal and there are going to be weeks that are more difficult even when we try to plan for them. 

re: QOTD- Sounds like exercise has been a very worthwhile addition to your life. 


Okay, smilies are there. Now, can I post without the "poof" Fairy visiting? LOL


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I love the rush I get from working out! I felt addicted to it. That's why some of you gave me the nickname Energizer bunny! I'm hoping to feel that way again. The summer was so hot and I was so stressed with my parents here that I didn't stick with it. I walked as much as I could but not enough. I feel good about myself when I workout. It helps me to deal with the world much better.

Been an awesome day!!!!! I've done at least 8 miles today including the 5K I just did on the elliptical. Walked more than 2 miles with Redwalker and Luna. She is sooooo cute and I love getting puppy kisses!!!!! Redwalker is going to try and pop on sometime this week.

I ate a pulled pork sub with bbq sauce at lunch. I will eat a light meal at supper and if I'm hungry later I will make myself a smoothie or have a Special K bar. My DH makes the best pulled pork! It's amazing!!!! I haven't had anything bad today. I think I'm due a small handful M&Ms. I'm hooked on SoBe water right now. I love the Strawberry Dragonfruit and the Cherimoya punch! Don't know what Cherimoya is but it's tasty and not too strong.

Time to help DD1 with her homework. Then I have to get her soccer stuff together so she can practice for the last half hour after dancing.

TTFN


----------



## cherry-pops

Today I turned down an invitation to a company black-tie event for my boyfriend and I (we work for the same company), I turned it down because it's in two weeks time and the stress of buying a dress would have become too much. I don't want to deal with trying on expensive dresses and not finding anything, or going to the event in an ill-fitting dress and feeling completely miserable. Hopefully by the time the next event comes around I won't feel this way anymore. My boyfriend was really let down and we had a fight about this morning, I left the house for work (he starts a later shift) and haven't spoken to him all day (we work in different teams/offices). Well, what's done is done....

I still have my DLP vacation to look forward to! 



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?


 I know why I need it and that I have to do it, but there is nothing about exercise I love - apart from the change in body shape it gives me if I stick at it long enough. Right now I'm focusing on food and the exercise will come eventually, I just find it all too hard and I always give up.


----------



## pjlla

donac said:


> pjilla Thanks for making me laugh about this throat.  About 5 years ago I lost my voice and had sinus infections and ear infections every 6 weeks.  I would get sick take antibiotics and then be fine for about 2 to 3 weeks and it would start up again.  An Ear Nose and throat guy had me on very strong antibiotics for a month and several doses of nose sprays.  I have not had a problem since then so that is why I am worried.  Glad to hear that you are feeling better and the party went well.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.



Not sure if I responded to this but.....you're welcome!



tggrrstarr said:


> The grand prize is a $1000 gift card to the shopping center where I work.  There is a giant eagle there, and I can use the gc to buy a disney gc to pay for my trip.



I hate to be "debbie downer" but most stores won't let you buy a gift card WITH a gift card..... but you could use the gift card to buy groceries and then use the grocery cash at Disney!  Here's some magic  to help you win!!



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?



Honestly, I'm having trouble loving much of ANYTHING about exercise... which is precisely the reason I've been really slacking lately.  But, at the risk of sounding really conceited, here goes....  when I run on my favorite TM at the Y I can see my reflection in the big window in front of me... especially when it is dark out.  I LOVE seeing myself run.... I feel so powerful and strong and athletic!  It really amazes me that this "former fatty" (if you will forgive the name) who never did anything more athletic than some cheerleading in high school, is actually RUNNING!  And not just a short jog.... but a real RUN... for miles (okay... maybe just a few miles)!!  I still can't believe what I am capable of!  Looking at the reflection of myself makes me feel like I can just keep going!!  It is a faint enough reflection where I can see the "power" but not the things that I don't like, like the jiggly thighs and sweaty face!!    That's about it for now.



cclovesdis said:


> Big Brothers, Big Sisters just called a few days ago, now that you mention it.
> 
> I forgot about Vitamuffin tops. Great idea!!



I'll look around and see if I can find a charity in the yellow pages that might come out.  I think Goodwill only comes for a large furniture pick-up. But maybe that is because I live out in the back woods!!  

Sadly, I opened the freezer door to discover that my box of Vitamuffin was chocolate, not corn. If I have time I might grab a box at Shaw's.... otherwise I'll just skip the carbs with my meal... NBD.  (Not that chocolate is a bad thing... just not what I had planned! )





cclovesdis said:


> I love a clean house. I don’t think you want to see my bedroom. LOL



All night I kept reminding my DS.... SHUT MY DOOR!  (He was in there watching TV, trying to hide out from the teens!)



cclovesdis said:


> I know I do better with a regular schedule, FWIW.



You ALL know how I am with a PLAN.... guess I should start making a real, long-term exercise plan/schedule.



flipflopmom said:


> I've also decided to let my weight loss plan take a back burner until Brad comes off 3rd.  Meaning, I'll watch my food, run when I can, post often, but not stress if progress isn't strong.  Brad's 20th H.S. reunion is the first weekend in Oct, so I need to at least maintain until then.Taryn



You've been a busy girl!!  Good idea, to try to stay in maintenance mode with things get crazy!  It might make life a little easier in the long run, and you will definitely benefit from learning how to maintain!



Connie96 said:


> To everyone who offered encouragement in the great Diet Coke detox, thank you. It just occurred to me that, although I have stopped drinking it many times, I have NEVER approached it as a FOREVER type thing. Maybe this is the time to make it official.
> 
> I'm sorry that I didn't reply to everyone. I am BEAT. I don't even know why. I'm just physically exhausted. I have to tell you what happened to me this morning, though. We were supposed to be at my sister's at 12:30 for my nephew's party. I still needed to run to Walmart to buy a gift, and as long as I was there, I wanted to grab the things on my pretty short grocery list. I knew I'd be a few minutes late, but I thought I could manage. I kept telling DD that we were in a hurry and I needed her to help me out by keeping up at the store. She told me I should drive faster and i explained to her that if I did I would be breaking the rules and I might get in trouble with a police officer. (We had seen a cop car a few days before and I had explained who they were and what they did.) So we go to walmart, and finally leave there at 12:30. I'm driving home to drop off the groceries, pick up DH and head to my sister's (less than a mile from my house). So I'm talking to DD telling her that I need her to wait in the car while I take the groceries in and, would you believe that there is a policeman behind me with his lights on??? I pull over and ask him what I did and I was going 58 in a 45 construction zone. (In my defense, the speed limit there is usually 55 so driving by "feel", it was all perfectly normal.) Okay, fine. Now I have demonstrated to DD that even mommy gets in trouble when she breaks the rules. Then I hand the guy my license and guess what! IT'S EXPIRED! I had no clue. I cannot explain why, but I just lost it. I started to cry. I guess maybe I already felt pretty irresponsible for running late and for speeding and now, I'm an idiot driving around without a license. The poor cop didn't know what to think, but I just could not stop crying. He wrote me up for the license but not for speeding. I'll have to call into work in the morning and start my Monday morning at the DMV. I probably won't have to pay a fine if I show up on my court date with a new license. I'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Oh, and when I did arrive at my sister's place, I was completely frazzled and ate everything in sight. Pizza, cake, ice cream. (But only water to drink - no Coke or Diet Coke. That's gotta count for something.) I did manage to pull it together once I got home. I ate a 12 oz bag of fresh broccoli, cauliflour and carrots for dinner. At least I get my HH point for the day.
> 
> Good night, ladies. I'm outta here.



Let's focus on the positive.... you skipped the coke.... and you got your veggies!  It would have been so easy to throw away those two healthy habits due to stress, but you didn't!  Something to feel good about!



corinnak said:


> Thanks so much, Lisa - Does it help if I tell you that I actually tucked my "before" pictures into my WW booklet so I always have them in case they want to talk about how much I lost?  I feel like people I've just met look at me now and they don't really believe I was ever a different size, and therefore they don't really believe that I struggle.
> 
> This summer, I even showed the pictures to a trainer on the cruise and I ran into him later and he told me he'd spent the rest of the day thinking about how much I'd changed.  Which was strange to me because I'd think as a trainer, he'd see that kind of thing all the time.
> 
> I love so many things about the experience of working out now.  Running outside in cool weather and feeling my mood improve with every step, speeding along on a bike path through a tunnel of trees, feeling the circulation in my back improving with every stroke in the swimming pool, the fun of meeting a friend for a group cycle class.  Just moving feels good, and it feels good that I'm able to do all these things as well, and not end up huffing, puffing and miserable during them (ok, for the most part!).  It is cool how well the cardiovascular fitness and basic strength have translated into a variety of activities.
> 
> I also love the social world that exercise has opened up for me - I can't believe how many of my friends are runners, either that I've met through running or who have started running and asked me for information along the way. I can't believe how fun it is to run a race with a friend, too.  I've done that a few times, sometimes with friends who are faster than me, sometimes with friends who are well matched or a little slower, but it is always a very special, memorable experience.
> 
> When I started, I couldn't have imagined all the ways it would benefit me.  I was just hoping that regular walking on the treadmill would help me get un-depressed.



I was happy to hear what you said about carrying around a "before" picture.  I was actually thinking about doing the same thing.  Most people I see regularly fall into two categories.... either people who have known me for years and saw my transformation..... or people who have only met me in the last year or so and never knew me at 219 pounds.  A woman at work commented last year when I participated in the school's BL challenge about how I didn't need it, etc.  After talking with her, I realized that she didn't know that I had lost close to 90 pounds.... she only knew the "slimmer" me.  At that moment I was wishing I had a "before" picture to show her.   I even found a "good" before picture to use (good as in...  I can't believe that is me!!).  Some day I'll get around to scanning it and posting it here.  

I enjoyed reading what you wrote about running.  I hope, some day, I truly enjoy the running just for the sake of the running.  Right now I have a constantly repeating mantra in my head of "run off the chips, run off the ice cream, run off the burger, run off pizza....."  Every step I keep reminding myself of why I am torturing myself!  

And keeping company with other like-minded, healthy lifestyle people is an excellent way to keep off your weight!!  Thanks for sharing.



Dreamer24 said:


> Pjilla, i never even thought about boiling being bad for the veggies.  Dumb question, how do you steam them?



I know someone mentioned a steamer basket.... but you can also steam without the basket.  Just put a small amount of water in the bottom (like maybe 1 inch) and shut off the water as soon as it boils.  Keep the lid on for just another minute or two and most veggies will be steamed and bright green and ready.  Cauliflower and carrots take much longer, so I add more water, but I definitely don't cover the veggies.... I keep on high until the pot is steaming, then I turn it down to medium and let it continue to boil/steam until they are soft enough.    But I second the vote for oven roasting the veggies.... most things taste better that way (except broccoli, IMHO).



lisah0711 said:


> Get some antibiotics if your bug turns into a sinus infection.  Hope that you are feeling better soon!



Well.. it is definitely a sinus infection.  I haven't run yet today because it was "scheduled" for an evening run, but my teeth hurt (sure sign of infection with me) with every step today, so I'm not sure how I will manage the run.  I'm going to take a dose of Dayquil and maybe some Advil and hopefully that will help.  I would like to call the doctor, but since I rarely go in (maybe once every few years) and my PCP left recently and I haven't picked a new one, so they would probably insist I come in..... I'm working tomorrow and have a carpet measuring appointment for Wednesday, so no time to head in.  Hopefully this infection will clear itself with some time.   Thanks for the good wishes.



tggrrstarr said:


> Don't worry, I don't think I could skip either if I wanted to.  I didn't quite phrase that properly.  What I meant was I had lower calorie meals without snacking in between.  When I am at work I get bored and snack all day.  This particular day I was too busy to think of eating, though I made sure to stop for breakfast and lunch.  And my dinner was under 600 calories, not my day.



Oh good!!!  I was afraid I'd have to give you a lecture....Oh wait... I already did!!    Hope you took my "lecture" with the concerned spirit with which it was intended.



my3princes said:


> I'm still not feeling well.  sore throat, ear ache and swollen glands.  I'm going to see my doctor at noon.  Hopefully I can get some antibiotics.  Right now I'm freezing, even with a mug of hot chocolate.



Obviously something is going around... sounds like a few of us are under the weather.  Rest up!  (mmmmm, hot chocolate!)



cclovesdis said:


> A Vitamuffin is a bread product that comes frozen. You can order them online or buy them in the stores. Vitamuffin tops are 1 point, to the best of my knowledge. I know they make regular muffins as well. Not sure about those stats. Pjlla?



Vitamuffin tops are just the tops of the muffins... kind of a wide flat muffin.  I believe most all of their products are 1 point each... and very yummy.  Lots of fiber.  Pricey, but worth it to me.



keenercam said:


> My friend said this morning "Bet you wish you'd eaten that cupcake since NOT eating it didn't make a difference on the scale."  I had to think about that for a minute.  Yes, not eating it might not have made a difference on the scale, but it made a difference in me, in my mind, in my mental state.  I know now that I can resist and that I don't have to eat the calorie-heavy stuff to enjoy an event or a visit to an attraction.  I feel like it took willpower to not eat all the tempting food and I am always one to say "I have no willpower" and now I know I don't have that excuse. Or I don't have to resort to that excuse.  The fact is that I DO have willpower. I can make good choices.  I plan to continue to do that with every meal, every bite, every day.  You guys are my inspiration!



I disagree with the friend's comment.  Glad you had time to think about it.  Saying NO to that cupcake gave you POWER!!  Not just willpower, but "WON'T power"!!  I like what you had to say!!



Connie96 said:


> New license has now been acquired and as per tradition, the picture is... Well, it's a crappy mugshot.
> 
> As for my Monday being better... I thought it would be too, but as soon as I did finally get to my desk this morning, I noticed that the juice from my thawed, frozen berries (will mix with plain yogurt for afternoon snack) had leaked out of their container and thru the seam of my lunch bag and onto my pants!
> 
> None of this is actually "bad". It's just inconvenient and makes me feel kinda stupid and I'm kinda starting to wonder... What's next?!
> 
> Oh... and thanks to the pizza, cake, ice cream bday party binge yesterday afternoon, I am showing a gain for the first week as of my weigh-in this morning. I never expected to be a gainer on week 1.  And, so, we soldier on into week 2.
> 
> Y'all have a happy Monday.



Chin up... aren't Monday's supposed to be like this?? I  agree... most of this isn't "bad" or "tragic".... just a PITA and an inconvenience.  Good job keeping it in perspective.  I think when little things like all of this piles up on people (especially in a short amount of time) things get blown out of proportion and they start spiraling into... "Oh the HE_ _ with it" mode and such.  That can lead, of course, to stress eating.  Glad you are ready to SOLDIER ON!  



cruisindisney said:


> I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I am done with week 1 of C25K  and started week 2 yesterday.  YAY!  I think my neighbor is addicted.  She wanted to run again last night (we didn't) and was ready to do W2D2 tonight, but now she has a meeting.  Her idiot soon to be ex-husband can't understand why she's working out.  It can't possibly be for herself.  IDIOT!  Sorry for the vent!
> 
> Waiting to hear about my husband's car.  Engine light came on this weekend and now I'm just hoping it's not EXTREMELY expensive to fix.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.  This is making me want to go into an emotional eating meltdown.  I'm restraining myself right now, but barely.  Fingers crossed, legs crossed.....  Need some good things to happen around here.  Oh and the microwave is making a weird noise. Such is life I guess.



I know the feeling!!  Lately it seems like everything I look at around the house needs fixing or replacing or will need replacing soon.... siding, windows, roof, carpeting, appliances!!  I think we have reached that nasty "perfect storm" time of things in the house all needing attention at once!  Plus DH's car probably isn't long for this world.... and DD will need a car next year! 

I hope your car repair is quick, easy, cheap, and painless!!  And you can live without a microwave.... at least for a little while, right??  





liesel said:


> Pjlla-The charities that usually call us are ARC and the Lupus Foundation.  Many have pick ups every 6 weeks, so if I get several projects done in that time, the stuff doesn't have to stay here long.  Once the weather cools a little more, I'll go through the kids' closets again.  They grow so fast!



I'd love to have a scheduled pick-up every six weeks!!  Talk about forced decluttering!!  We have a "take it or leave it" shed at the transfer station so I could plan to drop stuff there every 10 days or so when I go to the dump.... but usually the car is pretty full on dump days!


Good afternoon all!  It has taken me an INSANE amount of time just to catch up on these pages here.... and now I have to get ready to take DD to swim and Rainbow Girls... and DH and DS are heading out to soccer.  So I've only got a moment here to chat.

Still feeling lousy, as I mentioned above.  I'm going to take a dose of Dayquil and attempt the run... but if I feel too icky it will just have to be a walk.  It is a big hil, so it will still be a good workout.  

I scheduled the carpet measuring today from Home Depot  , but of course, when I showed DH the carpet sample I chose (the man who said he would "rather be poked in the eye with a pencil than go carpet shopping.... pick what you want honey!") didn't like my choice!!    And to top it off, the kids didn't like it either (not that they have any say in it).  So now I don't know what to do.  I could go with my first choice that I brought home from Lowe's last week... but I need to decide before Wednesday so I can cancel with HD.  What a PITA!

I need to grab my running shoes and fill a water bottle before I head out.  I won't be home until about 8:30 for dinner, so I should have a snack too.  I am working tomorrow, so don't expect to be on much until the evening.  Hopefully things won't fly too quickly here in the meantime!!  

TTYL...................P


----------



## donac

Just a short note.  I just got in from school and a quick trip to the grocery store.  

I am feeling better sometimes.  the throat is very dry from talking so there will be a lot of hot liquids tonight. 

my3princes I am glad you got something.  

jennz PD for your daughter.  It is very difficult to know what the instructors want sometimes. 


QOTD: What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?

I love my yoga class.  It makes me feel powerful to see a room full of women all working out.

Off to get dinner made and groceries away.

Have a great evening.


----------



## disneymom2one

QOTD (exercise)

I love the benefits.  I walk every day - between 2 and 5 miles.  I like the the fact that my teenager joins us most of the time.  I like the feeling I get when I'm done - and the fact that I feel better after I walk.

I just like it.


----------



## lisah0711

jennz said:


> Yesterday everyone in the house was actually healthy and we went to walk the trails again - it was a good day.  My leg did get sore but not as bad.  Since I'm off today I'm going back up with the dogs in an hour or so.  I really don't want to but I really need to.  My inspiration right now is a friend who is my age and she lost 50 pounds or so and looks so fabulous...diet and exercise of course.  She is on facebook so I see her picture on there and it's my reality check.  Hmmm...I know we have posted before and after pics on BL before...I'm going to search for them so I can look at them when I need to.
> 
> DD is trying out today for violin honors ensemble...keep your fingers crossed for her please! She wants this so bad but I'm not sure how good she is.  (Not being mean I just don't know how good a 7th grader should be or what her orchestra teacher is looking for)  I'm sooooooooo nervous for my girl!



 for your DD and her violin ensemble.  As the mother of a violinist I can so totally relate.  (And you know how hard it is to work that smilie into every day posting?!? ) Hope that your leg feels better soon.



pinkle said:


> I've been reading the posts everyday.....so many of them!!!!!!   What an inspiring group!  The Princess Run sounds like alot of fun!  Maybe next year!  I am not very good at long distance.  I can do3km in 20 minutes but anything more than 5km I die!
> Some days I just don't feel like planning my meals or drinking my water and then I read a few posts and I realize that I need to get my butt in gear if I expect this body of mine to respond to any kind of weight loss!!
> I am already down 1lb from friday but I am leaving for Disney first thing Saturday morning (with the DDP!)  so I would love to be down another 2lbs....that way I will have a bit of breathing room!!!! I really wish you could trade your dessert for a salad on the DDP....no wonder North America is obese!
> Have a great day everyone and drink your water!



Have a great time on your Disney trip!  



tggrrstarr said:


> As I am sitting here typing, my kitten keeps dive bombing the keyboard making it a little difficult.  I think I might come back later once some of her energy is depleted!  (Or on to chasing the dog or a bug or something!)



What is it with kitties and keyboards?  



MacG said:


> I do feel so much better when I exercise.....both right after I do it and usually it lasts for hours afterward.
> Right now I'm into BodyPump (weightlifting to music). I have my favorite instructors and love to go to their classes. There's an emotional benefit I get from seeing people I like. The physical benefit that I get (and love) from BodyPump, is muscles. When I go on a regular basis I can see the difference in my strength and muscle definition. (Not big muscles but I just like to see that they are there) I also tend to sleep better on the days that I work out.
> 
> I also see the weight loss benefits from working out. I've learned not to put too much emphasis on that because I tend to compensate with an increase in food intake if I focus on the fact that I burned calories with exercise.



 once you realize how much you have to work to burn off what you eat it definitely makes you think about it!  



my3princes said:


> I'm still not feeling well.  sore throat, ear ache and swollen glands.  I'm going to see my doctor at noon.  Hopefully I can get some antibiotics.  Right now I'm freezing, even with a mug of hot chocolate.



Hope those antibiotics kick in soon!  

*CC,* hope that you can get some rest tonight!  



keenercam said:


> ETA my answer:  I love that exercise is totally me time  I can listen to music or perhaps, if I am at the gym, read my Kindle. I love that I always feel so good afterwards, that Ive done something to take care of myself.  If I can get my exercise in in the morning, all day I feel good about having started out the day the right way. If I go after work, I feel self-satisfied and kind of smug that Ive found it in me to go, regardless of how bad the day has been and even if all I really want to do is go home and eat dinner. LOL!  Besides all of that, I just feel better physically (as well as mentally and psychologically) when I am in a routine of exercising.



I need more of what you are having, Cam!   



Connie96 said:


> Y'all have a happy Monday.



Sorry about the driver's license photo.  When I see you say "y'all" I picture a beautiful, southern belle so I can't believe it was too bad!  



cruisindisney said:


> I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I am done with week 1 of C25K  and started week 2 yesterday.  YAY!  I think my neighbor is addicted.  She wanted to run again last night (we didn't) and was ready to do W2D2 tonight, but now she has a meeting.  Her idiot soon to be ex-husband can't understand why she's working out.  It can't possibly be for herself.  IDIOT!  Sorry for the vent!
> 
> Waiting to hear about my husband's car.  Engine light came on this weekend and now I'm just hoping it's not EXTREMELY expensive to fix.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.  This is making me want to go into an emotional eating meltdown.  I'm restraining myself right now, but barely.  Fingers crossed, legs crossed.....  Need some good things to happen around here.  Oh and the microwave is making a weird noise. Such is life I guess.



Hope that the car is not too bad.  Don't let your neighbor's enthusiasm steer you off course -- that is one of the good things about the C25K -- you start off easy and you don't get injured and sidetracked.  



liesel said:


> Lots of catching up to do from the weekend!
> 
> Thanks for all the happy anniversary wishes, we had a great dinner Saturday and are celebrating at home tonight.  We had planned to watch a movie at home after our dinner, but a very good friend of ours had to put down her dog that day so went went over to her house for a visit after our dinner.
> 
> Happy Anniversary wishes to Lisa on Saturday.  Life does go on and I'm glad you still celebrate this day.



Happy Anniversary to you, too, today, Lisa!  

[/QUOTE]



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I love the rush I get from working out! I felt addicted to it. That's why some of you gave me the nickname Energizer bunny! I'm hoping to feel that way again. The summer was so hot and I was so stressed with my parents here that I didn't stick with it. I walked as much as I could but not enough. I feel good about myself when I workout. It helps me to deal with the world much better.



I bet the Energizer Bunny will be back soon!  

Oops!  Ran out of time to reply as it is time to pick up DS.  Have a great day everyone if I don't get back on until tomorrow!


----------



## tigger813

Lisa- I think the bunny is bouncing again! 8 miles and lots of water and totally OP all day!!!!! I even skipped the M&Ms.

Took DD1 to dancing and then we ended up with a nasty thunderstorm so soccer practice was canceled! Yeah, for me as I got to come home early. Trying to get the laundry finished! Actually have at least one more to put in the wash. It's amazing how quickly it multiplies!

Going to relax with DH the rest of the night!  DD1 is headed down to do the elliptical now. I'm going to take her to the wellness center in the morning for a healthy breakfast so we'll be getting up early again!

Have a great night!


----------



## goldcupmom

wow!  I just read thru what I've missed the last couple days.  Busy place!!

Friday got F & V ok, Saturday, I was eating carrots at 11 p.m. to get it done.  Yesterday, didn't happen.  Today I'm almost there.  It is SO TOUGH for me!  I grew up in a family that ate meat & potatoes.  I literally, truthfully, didn't know cereal existed til late Middle School.  Breakfast was cookies, pie, cake, doughnuts....we ate eggs/pancakes for dinner some nights, but NEVER for breakfast.  Fruit was non-existent except melon & apples in the summer.  No wonder I have bad food habits!

I have whatever is going around.  I'm beginning to think we're passing it over the internet.  Woke up Friday morning with sore throat & swollen glands.  Saturday night coughed all night long.  Today just feel totally drained.  If it doesn't start improving I'll try to get in to Dr. on Wed. I thought it was just allergies.....

Did 4.48 with Sashi this morning.  Mostly hills & I could tell my breathing was off.  I usually walk at 13 - 14 min miles avg & today was 15 - 16.  Need to take the Yorkies tonight as they missed the last 2 nights & are telling me about it.

QOTD:  Exercise (mainly walking because it's free, doesn't disturb anyone, and I can be outside pretty much every day here) keeps me sane, it's healthy, it burns calories & it's my time for me to think, pray & just clear my head.  I only wish I felt comfortable walking in different areas & at night alone.  But, as soon as DS21 & I can find a time we are both getting our CCW permits & then I won't be as afraid.  Plus when DS21 finally moves out he plans to take Sashi with him & I will, one way or another, get a Black Russian Terrier, and if you've ever seen one, I don't think anyone would dare mess with me.  Besides, who wants to deal with a 50 yr old crazy lady wearing a dorky hat!  (or at least that is what my kids tell me!)

Off to find something for dinner besides banana in SF chocolate pudding (but I could taste that!)


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening,

I have a lot on my mind tonight and I'm hoping I sleep okay. I did take one of my "pills." They aren't sleeping pills. They are more like a placebo than anything else. The only thing they seem to do for me is make me sleep. (Of course, that is why they were prescribed )

My alarm is set and I will try to wake up in the morning, but I am going to post tomorrow's QOTD just in case. I'm hoping you find it fun. I've asked this question before, but I love the question, so why not?

QOTD: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?

I would pay for a session with a personal trainer because I really need to learn how to strength train. There's all this equipment at the gym and I have no idea what do with it. 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I love the rush I get from working out! I felt addicted to it. That's why some of you gave me the nickname Energizer bunny! I'm hoping to feel that way again. The summer was so hot and I was so stressed with my parents here that I didn't stick with it. I walked as much as I could but not enough. I feel good about myself when I workout. It helps me to deal with the world much better.
> 
> Been an awesome day!!!!! I've done at least 8 miles today including the 5K I just did on the elliptical. Walked more than 2 miles with Redwalker and Luna. She is sooooo cute and I love getting puppy kisses!!!!! Redwalker is going to try and pop on sometime this week.



To quote yourself, THE ENERGIZER BUNNY IS BACK!!!!! WTG!



cherry-pops said:


> Today I turned down an invitation to a company black-tie event for my boyfriend and I (we work for the same company), I turned it down because it's in two weeks time and the stress of buying a dress would have become too much. I don't want to deal with trying on expensive dresses and not finding anything, or going to the event in an ill-fitting dress and feeling completely miserable. Hopefully by the time the next event comes around I won't feel this way anymore. My boyfriend was really let down and we had a fight about this morning, I left the house for work (he starts a later shift) and haven't spoken to him all day (we work in different teams/offices). Well, what's done is done....



 Hope tomorrow is a better day with BF.



pjlla said:


> But, at the risk of sounding really conceited, here goes....  when I run on my favorite TM at the Y I can see my reflection in the big window in front of me... especially when it is dark out.  I LOVE seeing myself run.... I feel so powerful and strong and athletic!



Not conceited at all. Sounds like a great motivator!

Thanks for explaining Vitatops. I knew I left out an important detail. Duh. Their shape. 

Feel better!



donac said:


> I love my yoga class.  It makes me feel powerful to see a room full of women all working out.



ITA! 

Feel better too!



disneymom2one said:


> QOTD (exercise)
> 
> I love the benefits.  I walk every day - between 2 and 5 miles.  I like the the fact that my teenager joins us most of the time.  I like the feeling I get when I'm done - and the fact that I feel better after I walk.
> 
> I just like it.



2-5 miles a day! WOW!  The only place I can do that is WDW.  It's wonderful that DD joins you (and DH too?)!

Thanks *Lisah!*



tigger813 said:


> Lisa- I think the bunny is bouncing again! 8 miles and lots of water and totally OP all day!!!!! I even skipped the M&Ms.



Yep, the Engergize Bunny is BACK!!!!!! 


Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz said:


> Rose okay sorry but tough love here - you are not disgusting and bloated!  Well maybe bloated but don't even worry about it, the last time I was on here, when was that?  Oh yea a few days ago!  You were trying to figure out how to _stop_ losing weight.  You can't go from that to disgusting in a few days!  How are you feeling today?
> 
> DD is trying out today for violin honors ensemble...keep your fingers crossed for her please! She wants this so bad but I'm not sure how good she is.  (Not being mean I just don't know how good a 7th grader should be or what her orchestra teacher is looking for)  I'm sooooooooo nervous for my girl!



Hi Jennifer! Good luck to DD. Hope it went well.

Ok, it was the salt talking. I am going to come clean and tell you all what I ate this weekend. I was too embarassed to do it earlier, but I'm feeling more in control today.
Thursday night at BB I had 1/2 a mini cheese pizza and $beer.

Friday for breakfast I did ok, but for lunch I had potato chips and a luna bar and a spoon of pb. For dinner I had a cheese quesadilla, and chips and queso and beer.

Saturday for breakfast (after running)--I'm not sure I ate. Saturday while watching the game I had a cheese quesadilla (does anyone see a pattern here), some nachos and queso, french fries and some beer. And I ate all of the fries and all of the quesadilla. (I'm also starting to sound like I have a drinking problem.) We had spaghetti marinara for dinner--so not too bad, and I skipped the parmesan.

Sunday morning I was up 4 pounds! Nothing like a little salt. I told you I fell under the bus! Thank goodness most of that is gone. I don't know what happened. I was just completely out of control. I wasn't dealing with the emotional aspects of maintaining at all. And finding out dh's relatives are coming really threw me for a loop. I thought just one was coming (the one we get along with).

The point of sharing this, is to say to everyone, especially those just getting started, we all mess up. In the past, I would have thrown the towel in, called myself a failure and quit. This time I just beat myself up a little bit, and I'm moving on.

Anyhow, I'm back on track. I ate one of my two planned snacks today, but forgot the other one because I was busy at work.

I need to help Mike get ready to go in the morning. I might try to check back in later. Have a good evening.


----------



## keenercam

Thanks for reminding me of how much better I feel when I exercise!   I went to the gym after work and did 40 minutes on the elliptical. I burned 350 calories. 

I ended up eating veggies and broth from the beef stew I made DS and DH yesterday. I added a lot of mushrooms and a cup of barley. I had planned on pasta with veggies but decided to eat leftovers instead. 

So how many of you ate for dinner what you'd planned?


----------



## Rose&Mike

keenercam said:


> Thanks for reminding me of how much better I feel when I exercise!   I went to the gym after work and did 40 minutes on the elliptical. I burned 350 calories.
> 
> I ended up eating veggies and broth from the beef stew I made DS and DH yesterday. I added a lot of mushrooms and a cup of barley. I had planned on pasta with veggies but decided to eat leftovers instead.
> 
> So how many of you ate for dinner what you'd planned?




 I know you must be so happy to be exercising again!

I mostly ate what I planned. I had the broccoli, veggie burger, but instead of bread I roasted some potato strips in a tiny bit of olive oil. Yum!


----------



## flipflopmom

Too bone dead tired to multiquote!

Just got home from gymnastics, got the girls in the tub.  Sophie and I went to the park and played and ran a little, I did "wall push ups" on the wall while she was climbing, and pushed her one arm at a time on the see saw.  At least my arms got some exercise!  With all of the pushing on the swings, supporting her climbing, etc, they are already sore!

Didn't have what I planned. AK reminded me it was "Customer Appreciation Day" at our Little Caesars, and I had told her we could have pizza for dinner.  Ended up eating a couple of slices, and 3 pieces of crazy bread over the course of about 4 hours!   Oh well, I am over my calories by about100.... RATS!

Connie= I meant to say 45 in a 25, not 25 in a 25.

Beamer's not eating as much as I think he should, I need to read on that really quickly before I go to bed, to relieve my mind!

Have a good night, I'll catch up in the am!
Taryn


----------



## tggrrstarr

pjlla said:


> I hate to be "debbie downer" but most stores won't let you buy a gift card WITH a gift card..... but you could use the gift card to buy groceries and then use the grocery cash at Disney!  Here's some magic  to help you win!!



Thanks for the wishes!  You're right, most stores won't let you do that, but it can be done here, thank God!  I did it last Christmas and it was fantastic.  This shopping center has one of those holiday promos where if you buy a $250 gc you get a $50 one free.  So I took all my Christmas money and traded it in then took the gift cards to the grocery store & used them for the store gift cards I needed.  I ended up getting the bonus $50 & fuel perks too towards a free tank of gas.  It really made my money go a lot further last year.



cclovesdis said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> QOTD: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?



I've been spending all of my extra money lately on more expensive items I need or putting it into savings.  I would take Mickey's money and splurge on something I want, but never seem to spend my money on.  That would be a massage at my spa.  I'd probably turn it into a full spa day, come to think of it!

Monday's QOTD- I have a love/hate relationship with exercise.  I hate the feeling I get during my exercise, I hate that I'm dying, ick I'm sweaty feeling.  But I love how I feel just after I've completed my exercise.  That feeling tends to last me for a few hours afterwards.  That feeling is what gets me through the entire workout.  As I am getting more used to the activity (I've really only been doing it now for about two months) it gets easier and that hate feeling diminishes a bit.




keenercam said:


> I ended up eating veggies and broth from the beef stew I made DS and DH yesterday. I added a lot of mushrooms and a cup of barley. I had planned on pasta with veggies but decided to eat leftovers instead.
> 
> So how many of you ate for dinner what you'd planned?



I did!  But only because it was really the only thing left to eat without getting take out.  Tomorrow is grocery day, not too much left to choose from.  But I did have enough fruit & veggies left to get my five in.  
My poor husband is dying for pizza, so I promised him we could get some tomorrow for dinner.  Tuesday is my highest calorie burning day, so I can afford to splurge on a piece or two.  I will just make sure to get salad too.


----------



## tggrrstarr

flipflopmom said:


> Beamer's not eating as much as I think he should, I need to read on that really quickly before I go to bed, to relieve my mind!
> 
> Have a good night, I'll catch up in the am!
> Taryn



I know its not quite the same, but the first few months we had Boo (our kitten) we had a hard time getting her to eat.  I had to make her play with the food, then she would eat a bit.  She just seemed too interested in everything else around her to eat.  She got over it after a few weeks, but I spent most of that time twice a day practically forcing her to eat.


----------



## my3princes

Today QOTD:  There is NOTHING about exercise that I like.  I don't enjoy it, I hate to force myself to do it and I am sore after.  I hate it.  That being said I'm active in general and am trying to add in planned exercise.

Tuesday QOTD:  If I was given $100 I think I would buy myself a good pair of running shoes.  I have several pairs of sneakers, but none that are actually running shoes.



I think the antibiotics are actually helping already.  My nose started running about 3 hours ago.  I think the infection may be a bit better, allowing the sinuses to drain.  At least I'm hoping so.


----------



## Cupcaker

Im back. Such a busy weekend and Im glad its finally over.  I actually had to take Monday off to finish cleaning from Sundays party.  My BF loved his party.  We had a great time.  I managed to make a red velvet ice cream cake.  The cake mold I had made an ice cream heart in the middle of the cake so that was really cute.  I managed not to gain any weight, but havent gone down from friday's weigh in.  Since the hecticness of the party, I havent planned out my food for the week.  I also fell behind on homework.  But even out of all this craziness, I am still exercising! even at 11pm when the last guest finally left.  Ive caught up on the thread.  Im glad a lot of you had good weekends.  Wishing all those who are sick right now good health soon.  Good night!  Jeanette


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Hi Everyone!

Well, it's been awhile, but I'm back (almost) into the swing of weight loss.  I'm giving myself four more days and then I'm officially weighing in and sending off my current weight to Shannon/LuvBaloo on Friday.  I figure if I put that in writing right this minute, I won't go beyond that day with a "just-one-more-day" type of attitude.  I am feeling a bit like Daris in the last Biggest Loser when he went home and started training for the marathon.  I just finished the DL Half , but I basically quit watching what I ate around March.  I gained back about ten of my original thirty that I lost.  But, hey, I did finish the Half!  I'm proud of myself for that!  My body still feels pretty good, but the jeans I bought at the beginning of April are now only fitting if I don't breath when I pull them on.  So, it's back to journaling and watching what I eat as of Friday.  And now that I'm done with that long soliloquy...



corinnak said:


> I even met a WISHer from this very, very thread and got a picture with her after the finish.  What do you think, Stephanie - Should I post it???



Corinna, it was so fun to meet you, even if only for a minute!  I felt like I was meeting a celebrity!    When I saw you, I knew you looked familiar, and when you said your name it suddently clicked!  And, everyone, she really looks amazing!  Yes, definitely post the picture.  If the picture of me looks anything like the ones that the photographers for the race took, I'll hate it, but you know what?  I finished a half and I keep telling myself that how I looked just really doesn't matter.  I can't wait to do it again!

Everyone have a great week!  Now that I've posted once, I'll try to keep up with the thread in between the loads of laundry I'm still trying to get done after five days at DLR.


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> Today QOTD:  There is NOTHING about exercise that I like.  I don't enjoy it, I hate to force myself to do it and I am sore after.  I hate it.  That being said I'm active in general and am trying to add in planned exercise.
> 
> Tuesday QOTD:  If I was given $100 I think I would buy myself a good pair of running shoes.  I have several pairs of sneakers, but none that are actually running shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the antibiotics are actually helping already.  My nose started running about 3 hours ago.  I think the infection may be a bit better, allowing the sinuses to drain.  At least I'm hoping so.


Glad you are starting to feel better. I think exercise is one of those things that the more you do the better you feel. There are a lot of days that I really don't want to do it, but I know I will feel better when I'm done. It helps with my stress and anxiety and I sleep better. And I think a lot of the soreness goes away in time. Not so much from strength training, but I love having muscles, so I don't mind being a little sore from that. Regular runs and elliptical don't really make me sore anymore--just sweaty. Hang in there.



Cupcaker said:


> Im back. Such a busy weekend and Im glad its finally over.  I actually had to take Monday off to finish cleaning from Sundays party.  My BF loved his party.  We had a great time.  I managed to make a red velvet ice cream cake.  The cake mold I had made an ice cream heart in the middle of the cake so that was really cute.  I managed not to gain any weight, but havent gone down from friday's weigh in.  Since the hecticness of the party, I havent planned out my food for the week.  I also fell behind on homework.  But even out of all this craziness, I am still exercising! even at 11pm when the last guest finally left.  Ive caught up on the thread.  Im glad a lot of you had good weekends.  Wishing all those who are sick right now good health soon.  Good night!  Jeanette


Great job on the exercising, and that cakes sounds really pretty--does that sound funny. Sometimes I just like to look at cake--not eat it--just look at it.



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Well, it's been awhile, but I'm back (almost) into the swing of weight loss.  I'm giving myself four more days and then I'm officially weighing in and sending off my current weight to Shannon/LuvBaloo on Friday.  I figure if I put that in writing right this minute, I won't go beyond that day with a "just-one-more-day" type of attitude.  I am feeling a bit like Daris in the last Biggest Loser when he went home and started training for the marathon.  I just finished the DL Half , but I basically quit watching what I ate around March.  I gained back about ten of my original thirty that I lost.  But, hey, I did finish the Half!  I'm proud of myself for that!  My body still feels pretty good, but the jeans I bought at the beginning of April are now only fitting if I don't breath when I pull them on.  So, it's back to journaling and watching what I eat as of Friday.  And now that I'm done with that long soliloquy...
> 
> 
> Everyone have a great week!  Now that I've posted once, I'll try to keep up with the thread in between the loads of laundry I'm still trying to get done after five days at DLR.


Congratulations! It sounds like you had a great time!!

Taryn--have a good day today.

Mike got up at 4:45 and he's on his way to the airport. I'm waiting for it to get a few minutes closer to daylight and then I'm going to the park to run. Hoping to get into work early and get home to take a nap before I go out with friends tonight. I ended up bringing work home last night so that Mike could help me with something, so I'm counting that time so that I can leave a little earlier today. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## tigger813

Up and just finished 2 miles on the elliptical. Hope to do my 5K sometime this afternoon after the girls get home and before tonight's craziness begins. Will have my big meal at lunch today just like yesterday so I can have time to work it off. DD1 and I are about to head to the wellness center for our healthy breakfast. She's really excited to try out the water and protein shake. She didn't get up to workout as she was having a good dream at the time. Oh well, she has dancing again tonight. 

Time to head out! I'll probably pop on again while I'm at work today.


----------



## jennz

goldcupmom said:


> wow!  I just read thru what I've missed the last couple days.  Busy place!!
> 
> Friday got F & V ok, Saturday, I was eating carrots at 11 p.m. to get it done.  Yesterday, didn't happen.  Today I'm almost there.  It is SO TOUGH for me!  I grew up in a family that ate meat & potatoes.  I literally, truthfully, didn't know cereal existed til late Middle School.  Breakfast was cookies, pie, cake, doughnuts....we ate eggs/pancakes for dinner some nights, but NEVER for breakfast.  Fruit was non-existent except melon & apples in the summer.  No wonder I have bad food habits!
> 
> I have whatever is going around.  I'm beginning to think we're passing it over the internet.  Woke up Friday morning with sore throat & swollen glands.  Saturday night coughed all night long.  Today just feel totally drained.  If it doesn't start improving I'll try to get in to Dr. on Wed. I thought it was just allergies.....
> 
> Did 4.48 with Sashi this morning.  Mostly hills & I could tell my breathing was off.  I usually walk at 13 - 14 min miles avg & today was 15 - 16.  Need to take the Yorkies tonight as they missed the last 2 nights & are telling me about it.
> 
> QOTD:  Exercise (mainly walking because it's free, doesn't disturb anyone, and I can be outside pretty much every day here) keeps me sane, it's healthy, it burns calories & it's my time for me to think, pray & just clear my head.  I only wish I felt comfortable walking in different areas & at night alone.  But, as soon as DS21 & I can find a time we are both getting our CCW permits & then I won't be as afraid.  Plus when DS21 finally moves out he plans to take Sashi with him & I will, one way or another, get a Black Russian Terrier, and if you've ever seen one, I don't think anyone would dare mess with me.  Besides, who wants to deal with a 50 yr old crazy lady wearing a dorky hat!  (or at least that is what my kids tell me!)
> 
> Off to find something for dinner besides banana in SF chocolate pudding (but I could taste that!)



Julie you had me laughing through your post!  It does seem like something's being passed through the Dis isn't it?  Are you feeling any better today?  So what is this dorky hat you wear?

cc how did you sleep last night???

Rose my word girl!  Ole! Okay now I understand why you felt like you did.  Lots and lots of water retention.  And nothing to feel bad about or shame yourself on what you ate.    No one is judging you.  It doesn't take away one bit of the huge accomplishments that you've made or the athlete that you are.  

my3princes  I'm not a big fan of exercise either.  It's a necessary evil.  Is there anything that you do like?  I like walking, but not when it becomes a race.  I like biking, but the same thing.

tggrrstar - I'm doing kind of the same thing w/the gift cards and I'm so excited!  DD's cheer sells scrips cards and I can get a local grocery store with 5% going into her account, so I'm doing that and then getting the WDW gift card at the store for our trip.  It sure beats the 2% Disney pays!  Also if anyone has a Meijer...I'm stocking up on $25 WDW gift cards there - through the 18th if you buy one you get a $5 off your next Meijer shopping.

I ate what I planned for dinner last night... leftover soup.  I made some reduced fat crescent rolls and ate 3 - didn't check the calories or fat til I put it in Bob (my bodybugg) and wow! 90 calories and 6 grams of fat each.    Oh well they were good.  Last time I'll do that though!

I got my walk in at the trails with the dogs yesterday, it was so nice, we only passed one group the entire time.  Today is a rest day and the dogs are excited about that!!    Our older dog (10 years) sleeps on our mini-trampoline while I'm working.  We call it her orthopedic bed.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Boy, it's amazing how you look differently at that cookie, or chocolate or unhealthy snack once you start looking at the calories you burn on the treadmill. It's a lot easier to put something back when you equate it to an extra 20 min. on the treadmill. 

It took the kids getting back to school and our house back into routine to get me back on track with my exercising - 3 times / week weights @ home and 3 times / week on treadmill. I just hope my back co-operates and I can keep it up. I've been getting in a ton of walking to - to work and back, church, grocery store, etc. Trying to keep my van parked as much as possible!

Need to start writing down everything I eat and see where I should cut back. 

My answer for the QOTD (BTW, hope you're feeling better & got some sleep cclovesdis)- If I had $100 to spend right now on myself I'd buy some cool exercise clothes. For some reason I feel more motivated working out in something other than a baggy t-shirt and shorts.


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> The point of sharing this, is to say to everyone, especially those just getting started, we all mess up. In the past, I would have thrown the towel in, called myself a failure and quit. This time I just beat myself up a little bit, and I'm moving on.


This is so true, and you have come a long way, Rose, and you will never go back.  We all mess up, and even though I haven't been losing much the past 2 years, I will never give up again, and completely go back to where I started or beyond.  Thanks for sharing your day with us.



keenercam said:


> So how many of you ate for dinner what you'd planned?


I did, but I sort of cheated and answered the question yesterday morning.  It was the chicken I didn't cook on saturday or sunday as I had planned.



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?


I would like to go splurge and buy some running clothes.  I wear the same shorts, and 2 tank tops over and over again.

I love this question, CC.  Hope you were able to get a good nights sleep.



tggrrstarr said:


> Thanks for the wishes!  You're right, most stores won't let you do that, but it can be done here, thank God!  I did it last Christmas and it was fantastic.  This shopping center has one of those holiday promos where if you buy a $250 gc you get a $50 one free.  So I took all my Christmas money and traded it in then took the gift cards to the grocery store & used them for the store gift cards I needed.  I ended up getting the bonus $50 & fuel perks too towards a free tank of gas.  It really made my money go a lot further last year.


wow, that's great you can do that.  I did some rewards program once, I can't even remember what it was where when you shopped on line you got points, and over about a year, I ended up getting about 100$ in gift cards that I used for the daycare providers christmas presents.  I know there's a lot of stuff out there like that, but I've never done it again. 


my3princes said:


> Today QOTD:  There is NOTHING about exercise that I like.  I don't enjoy it, I hate to force myself to do it and I am sore after.  I hate it.  That being said I'm active in general and am trying to add in planned exercise.
> 
> Tuesday QOTD:  If I was given $100 I think I would buy myself a good pair of running shoes.  I have several pairs of sneakers, but none that are actually running shoes.
> 
> I think the antibiotics are actually helping already.  My nose started running about 3 hours ago.  I think the infection may be a bit better, allowing the sinuses to drain.  At least I'm hoping so.


Glad you are feeling better.  I like your honesty with the exercise question.  I have to bury those feelings and totally deny them or I wouldn't get any exercise in at all.  I think exercise and activity in you daily life reap the same benefits.  



Cupcaker said:


> Im back. Such a busy weekend and Im glad its finally over.  I actually had to take Monday off to finish cleaning from Sundays party.  My BF loved his party.  We had a great time.  I managed to make a red velvet ice cream cake.  The cake mold I had made an ice cream heart in the middle of the cake so that was really cute.  I managed not to gain any weight, but havent gone down from friday's weigh in.  Since the hecticness of the party, I havent planned out my food for the week.  I also fell behind on homework.  But even out of all this craziness, I am still exercising! even at 11pm when the last guest finally left.  Ive caught up on the thread.  Im glad a lot of you had good weekends.  Wishing all those who are sick right now good health soon.  Good night!  Jeanette


Sounds like a nice weekend, and maintaining through a party weekend is pretty good.



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Well, it's been awhile, but I'm back (almost) into the swing of weight loss.  I'm giving myself four more days and then I'm officially weighing in and sending off my current weight to Shannon/LuvBaloo on Friday.  I figure if I put that in writing right this minute, I won't go beyond that day with a "just-one-more-day" type of attitude.  I am feeling a bit like Daris in the last Biggest Loser when he went home and started training for the marathon.  I just finished the DL Half , but I basically quit watching what I ate around March.  I gained back about ten of my original thirty that I lost.  But, hey, I did finish the Half!  I'm proud of myself for that!  My body still feels pretty good, but the jeans I bought at the beginning of April are now only fitting if I don't breath when I pull them on.  So, it's back to journaling and watching what I eat as of Friday.  And now that I'm done with that long soliloquy...


Great to see you back, and a huge congratulations on completing a half marathon!!!!! 



Connie96 said:


> As for my Monday being better... I thought it would be too, but as soon as I did finally get to my desk this morning, I noticed that the juice from my thawed, frozen berries (will mix with plain yogurt for afternoon snack) had leaked out of their container and thru the seam of my lunch bag and onto my pants!


Hope today is better.  Your berries make me think of a girl I work with every day she has a ziploc bag with her frozen berries in that she smushes and puts in her yogurt.  I always say I'm going to do that too, but never pick up the berries.   



jennz said:


> cclovesdis and Taryn  for the good thoughts and pixie dust for dd!  I think I'm more nervous than she is. I thought about her my entire 2 1/2 miles I just walked!   Sometimes I just want to lock her in the house so she never takes any risks and never gets hurt.  Warped?  Nah.  All of you know what I mean.    Now if I really did it...warped definitely!


warped, you jen, never.  Hope dd does well for her tryouts.  Nice job on the walking!!



cruisindisney said:


> I am done with week 1 of C25K  and started week 2 yesterday.  YAY!  I think my neighbor is addicted.  She wanted to run again last night (we didn't) and was ready to do W2D2 tonight, but now she has a meeting.  Her idiot soon to be ex-husband can't understand why she's working out.  It can't possibly be for herself.  IDIOT!  Sorry for the vent!
> 
> Waiting to hear about my husband's car.  Engine light came on this weekend and now I'm just hoping it's not EXTREMELY expensive to fix.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.  This is making me want to go into an emotional eating meltdown.  I'm restraining myself right now, but barely.  Fingers crossed, legs crossed.....  Need some good things to happen around here.  Oh and the microwave is making a weird noise. Such is life I guess.


Congrats on week 2!!  Hope the car is an easy fix for your pocketbook.



liesel said:


> Thanks for all the happy anniversary wishes, we had a great dinner Saturday and are celebrating at home tonight.  We had planned to watch a movie at home after our dinner, but a very good friend of ours had to put down her dog that day so went went over to her house for a visit after our dinner.


Happy belated Anniversary.  Sorry about your friends dog, so sad.  Try to get right back on track, and I'm sure most of that weight is fluid and salt and will be gone by friday.



tigger813 said:


> Been an awesome day!!!!! I've done at least 8 miles today including the 5K I just did on the elliptical. Walked more than 2 miles with Redwalker and Luna. She is sooooo cute and I love getting puppy kisses!!!!! Redwalker is going to try and pop on sometime this week.


Nice to see the enerziger bunny is back on track.





cherry-pops said:


> Today I turned down an invitation to a company black-tie event for my boyfriend and I (we work for the same company), I turned it down because it's in two weeks time and the stress of buying a dress would have become too much. I don't want to deal with trying on expensive dresses and not finding anything, or going to the event in an ill-fitting dress and feeling completely miserable. Hopefully by the time the next event comes around I won't feel this way anymore. My boyfriend was really let down and we had a fight about this morning, I left the house for work (he starts a later shift) and haven't spoken to him all day (we work in different teams/offices). Well, what's done is done...


 Hope you boyfriend comes around and understands and supports your decision.  We need to do what is right for us sometimes.  



goldcupmom said:


> Friday got F & V ok, Saturday, I was eating carrots at 11 p.m. to get it done.  Yesterday, didn't happen.  Today I'm almost there.  It is SO TOUGH for me!  I grew up in a family that ate meat & potatoes.  I literally, truthfully, didn't know cereal existed til late Middle School.  Breakfast was cookies, pie, cake, doughnuts....we ate eggs/pancakes for dinner some nights, but NEVER for breakfast.  Fruit was non-existent except melon & apples in the summer.  No wonder I have bad food habits!


 Meat and potatoes were our big staple too, with a can of vegies too.  I wonder if there weren't as many fresh fruits and vegies available like there are now.  A bag of apples and occassionall bananas were what I remember for fruit.  Oh, and a can of fruit cocktail.  



disneymom2one said:


> QOTD (exercise)
> 
> I love the benefits.  I walk every day - between 2 and 5 miles.  I like the the fact that my teenager joins us most of the time.  I like the feeling I get when I'm done - and the fact that I feel better after I walk.
> 
> I just like it.






donac said:


> I am feeling better sometimes.  the throat is very dry from talking so there will be a lot of hot liquids tonight.


Glad you're starting to feel better.



pjlla said:


> But, at the risk of sounding really conceited, here goes....  when I run on my favorite TM at the Y I can see my reflection in the big window in front of me... especially when it is dark out.  I LOVE seeing myself run.... I feel so powerful and strong and athletic!  It really amazes me that this "former fatty" (if you will forgive the name) who never did anything more athletic than some cheerleading in high school, is actually RUNNING!  And not just a short jog.... but a real RUN... for miles (okay... maybe just a few miles)!!  I still can't believe what I am capable of!  Looking at the reflection of myself makes me feel like I can just keep going!!  It is a faint enough reflection where I can see the "power" but not the things that I don't like, like the jiggly thighs and sweaty face!!    That's about it for now.
> P


  I love your reasoning and it is not conceited at all.  You have worked had and deserve to enjoy you accomplishments.  Hope you are feeling better and if not you get yourself to the doctor.  



corinnak said:


> If you're talking about the Princess race , I can tell you what usually happens WISH-wise.  There is usually a WISH meet the night before - last year it was at the Port Orleans food court.  POP Century or Downtown Disney are also places WISHers have gathered before a big race.  We try to choose somewhere that people can get to without park admission and where there will be room to gather comfortably.
> 
> Before the race, and this happened less with Princess than at the others I've been to, WISHers tend to gather either at the W Family reunion tent or inside the holding area after checked bags, near the front.  Last year, there was not much Lime and people were covered up, so that made that a lot harder.
> 
> After the race, we also try to meet up at the W tent.
> 
> If you want to meet up with someone in particular, it is best to exchange cell numbers (via PM) before the weekend arrives, so you can coordinate more specifically.-C


Thanks for the info, Corinna.  



lisah0711 said:


> Yep, it's a WDW on 2/27/2011.  There is a family fun run 5K and a 13.1 mi half marathon -- that is the one that most of us are doing.


Can you believe you're  doing a half marathon?  I still can't believe it some days.



pinkle said:


> I am already down 1lb from friday but I am leaving for Disney first thing Saturday morning (with the DDP!)  so I would love to be down another 2lbs....that way I will have a bit of breathing room!!!! I really wish you could trade your dessert for a salad on the DDP....no wonder North America is obese!
> Have a great day everyone and drink your water!


Congrats on the pound gone.  You do a lot of walking, and will definitely walk off some of those desserts, so enjoy your trip!!  



tggrrstarr said:


> As I am sitting here typing, my kitten keeps dive bombing the keyboard making it a little difficult.  I think I might come back later once some of her energy is depleted!  (Or on to chasing the dog or a bug or something!)


Aw, you kitty sounds so cute. 



keenercam said:


> As for me, I had a very successful weekend and even my late-night Doritos splurge (DS17 + me + completely enthralled by Lord of the Rings + tired + open bag of Doritos = not good. LOL!) did not put me over my points.


Wow, late night, doritos, and you're still within your points.  That would never be me.  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?


I love that after I exercise I feel better emotionally, and more motivated to eat healthier and keep active.  I also love that when I am exercising I can eat more.  I know the running really helped me focus last winter when I was feeling really low, and helped me get through some emotional times.  I like the feeling of accomplsihemnt after a run too, a feeling that if I just did that, I can do anything I set my  mind to.  Which is where half marathon comes in.  

Taryn- hope Beamer is doing ok, and your week is going ok.  

We have no school today, for a teacher workshop, so I had some time to catch up this morning.  Now I need to make some breakfast and go to dunkins for coffee for my sister who is watching michael.  

Have a happy tuesday.


----------



## flipflopmom

still didn't get to replies, just wanted to say good morning.  Had a rough night/morning.  Soph and Beamer both got second winds and couldn't go to sleep, I would get one calmed down, the other would start up!  Felt like I had twins!  It was close to midnight before we were all asleep.  Couldn't get going this am. I was going to research re: Beamer's food before I dis'ed and found all sorts of sites telling me the Iams I feed him is crap, and I should be making his food 
  Then, DH had set his alarm for am instead of pm, and it went off at 6, woke AK up, she came down wired.  Went to the kitchen to finish what I didn't do last night, and she had only hit snooze, woke both the girls up, I had to go up, turn it off, and lay down w/ Sophie so she would go back to sleep.  Ran late all morning after that, forgot Sophie's backpack and had to go back home, never got my dis time, and had to take the time to post while my kids are working this am, or my day won't feel right!  

I'll try to get on later, but I'm a bit scared of the Dis bug going around.  Seriously, hope all that have caught it feel better soon!

Taryn


----------



## jennz

Thanks Kathy!

Thanks for all the well wishes and pixie dust for dd for her violin auditions.  She thinks it went "okay."  We'll find out what her teacher thinks tomorrow.


----------



## Connie96

lisah0711 said:


> Sorry about the driver's license photo.  When I see you say "y'all" I picture a beautiful, southern belle so I can't believe it was too bad!



This cracked me up. I am definitely Southern, but have never considered myself much of a Belle. 



keenercam said:


> So how many of you ate for dinner what you'd planned?



I ate what I planned (a chicken and pasta combo with mixed veggies), but had to alter my planned exercise because cooking took longer than I thought it would. So, instead of sprint intervals, I lifted weights after DD went to bed. I'll have to do my sprints tonight.



flipflopmom said:


> Connie= I meant to say 45 in a 25, not 25 in a 25.



 I knew that wasn't what you meant, but I got the gist of it.



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?



I've been in a money-spending mood lately, so I've got a whole list of stuff that I'd buy if somebody was handing out free money! For $100, I'd probably buy new running shoes. Or, maybe I'd put it toward my next 2 or 3 race registrations.

Had a good, on-plan day yesterday. Today... so far, so good. Y'all have a good one.


----------



## keenercam

QOTD: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?

Right now, my answer is that I'd put it toward a really cute pair of UGG boots, the ones with the button on the side. I think they are called "Bailey".  I want a pair in baby blue, but absolutely cannot justify it, and I'm worried that maybe I am too old to wear something that cute. But, if I had $100 to do absolutely anything I wanted, that is what I'd do, especially since I've been lusting after a pair since last fall.

CC - I hope you slept well!  

Rose - I give you so much credit for "coming clean".  It is so reassuring to know that someone I hold in such high esteem for your discipline can splurge a bit, too, and get right back on track.  

Stephanie -- Congratulations on your half marathon!!!!  You should be so proud of yourself.  And what a fun choice! If you are going to undertake such a huge goal, it is fun to achieve it at Disney, that's for sure!

I am definitely working to stay motivated and on track.  I know I told you guys that I walked 2 miles on Saturday morning, right?  Well, my ultimate goal is to finish the WDW 1/2 marathon in January which means I need to be able to sustain a 15 minute/mile pace (the requirement to beat the sweepers is 16 minute miles, so I have to train for 15 to have a bit of cushion for the crowds/potty breaks, etc.)  Well, my 2 miles on Saturday were very, very slow.  Just under 20 minute pace.  Disappointing, to say the least, especially since when I got hurt in July 2009 I was running.  Oh, well.  I guess I should be glad to even be able to walk again and especially since I hadn't even walked a mile since last October.  

I've been trying to be diligent about activity.  I'd done 40 minutes on the elliptical Wednesday, had PT Thursday night including 10 minutes elliptical, 30 minutes strength stuff and 10 minutes of resistance with stim.  Friday night was all the walking involved with DS's football game.  Saturday was the 2 miles + almost 2 hours of walking at a festival, Sunday was 2 hours of walking at another festival.  Yesterday was another 40 minutes (350 calories exactly) on the elliptical.  Tonight is PT again.  

I've also been absolutely PERFECT on my weight watchers plan for 8 days straight and have done all this exercise only to have the scale move UP .2.  LOL!  Just my stinkin' luck.  Oh well, it's all about getting healthy and fit again.  It's a process.  I'll be patient.

Have a great, active, on-plan kind of day everyone!


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Going to relax with DH the rest of the night!  DD1 is headed down to do the elliptical now. I'm going to take her to the wellness center in the morning for a healthy breakfast so we'll be getting up early again!  Have a great night!



You should be so proud of these great healthy habits you are teaching your girls!  It will equal a lifetime of health.... what a great gift!



goldcupmom said:


> Friday got F & V ok, Saturday, I was eating carrots at 11 p.m. to get it done.  Yesterday, didn't happen.  Today I'm almost there.  It is SO TOUGH for me!  I grew up in a family that ate meat & potatoes.  I literally, truthfully, didn't know cereal existed til late Middle School.  Breakfast was cookies, pie, cake, doughnuts....we ate eggs/pancakes for dinner some nights, but NEVER for breakfast.  Fruit was non-existent except melon & apples in the summer.  No wonder I have bad food habits!
> 
> I have whatever is going around.  I'm beginning to think we're passing it over the internet.  Woke up Friday morning with sore throat & swollen glands.  Saturday night coughed all night long.  Today just feel totally drained.  If it doesn't start improving I'll try to get in to Dr. on Wed. I thought it was just allergies.....



I agree with your statement of "no wonder I have bad food habits!"  We learn so many of our habits during childhood... and if they are bad habits, we spend the rest of our lives trying to change them!  Nothing against our parents...they all did the best they could and they loved us!   But it constantly reminds ME to try my HARDEST to teach my kids good, healthy habits!!  

DS was fussing a bit this morning that he would rather have a PopTart (which there are currently none of in my house) than the hard boiled egg white and applesauce I was packing him for school snack.  I understand the desire for the PopTart, but by insisting on the healthier snack, I am trying to teach him healthier habits FOR LIFE!  He doesn't mind the eggs or applesauce, but of course, who WOULDN'T prefer a frosted PopTart??

I am so pleased you are making an effort to have a healthier life and it will definitely rub off on your family!

Sorry you caught what is going around.  Feel better soon!



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?



Honestly.... I'll have to think about this.  I don't crave much. I'm not a "fashionista" so I am not thinking about clothes, shoes, purses, jewelry.  Could I buy myself some more time??



Rose&Mike said:


> Hi Jennifer! Good luck to DD. Hope it went well.
> 
> Ok, it was the salt talking. I am going to come clean and tell you all what I ate this weekend. I was too embarassed to do it earlier, but I'm feeling more in control today.
> Thursday night at BB I had 1/2 a mini cheese pizza and $beer.
> 
> Friday for breakfast I did ok, but for lunch I had potato chips and a luna bar and a spoon of pb. For dinner I had a cheese quesadilla, and chips and queso and beer.
> 
> Saturday for breakfast (after running)--I'm not sure I ate. Saturday while watching the game I had a cheese quesadilla (does anyone see a pattern here), some nachos and queso, french fries and some beer. And I ate all of the fries and all of the quesadilla. (I'm also starting to sound like I have a drinking problem.) We had spaghetti marinara for dinner--so not too bad, and I skipped the parmesan.
> 
> Sunday morning I was up 4 pounds! Nothing like a little salt. I told you I fell under the bus! Thank goodness most of that is gone. I don't know what happened. I was just completely out of control. I wasn't dealing with the emotional aspects of maintaining at all. And finding out dh's relatives are coming really threw me for a loop. I thought just one was coming (the one we get along with).
> 
> The point of sharing this, is to say to everyone, especially those just getting started, we all mess up. In the past, I would have thrown the towel in, called myself a failure and quit. This time I just beat myself up a little bit, and I'm moving on.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm back on track. I ate one of my two planned snacks today, but forgot the other one because I was busy at work.
> 
> I need to help Mike get ready to go in the morning. I might try to check back in later. Have a good evening.



I am glad you seem to be feeling better.  By coming clean with us, you were able to get it out of your mind and put it behind you.  Most recently when I was feeling the way you were, I tried to talk to MYSELF the way I would talk to one of my friends on here. I wouldn't nearly be so harsh and unforgiving with one of you!!  I kind of wrote myself a "letter" like I was writing it to a BL friend... I was firm and kind, but understanding.  I was full of great advise for myself, just like I would hopefully be full of advise for someone here who was struggling.   I felt better when I was done.  And it sounds like you talked to yourself in a similar way!  Glad you are back on track with us!



keenercam said:


> So how many of you ate for dinner what you'd planned?



We did!  I'm a bit of an obsessive planner, so it drives me a bit nutty when we don't have the "planned" dinner.  But it does happen occasionally, when the schedule for the day changes unexpectedly.  

The chili was good.  I totally forgot to buy the corn Vitamuffins, so I went without, but by the time I ate it was so late and I was so tired, I'm not sure I even cared.  I steamed a full bowl of green beans and started with that, then I had my one portion of chili, an apple, and a bag of micro caramel apple popcorn and called it a day!



flipflopmom said:


> Too bone dead tired to multiquote!
> 
> Just got home from gymnastics, got the girls in the tub.  Sophie and I went to the park and played and ran a little, I did "wall push ups" on the wall while she was climbing, and pushed her one arm at a time on the see saw.  At least my arms got some exercise!  With all of the pushing on the swings, supporting her climbing, etc, they are already sore!
> 
> Didn't have what I planned. AK reminded me it was "Customer Appreciation Day" at our Little Caesars, and I had told her we could have pizza for dinner.  Ended up eating a couple of slices, and 3 pieces of crazy bread over the course of about 4 hours!   Oh well, I am over my calories by about100.... RATS!
> 
> Connie= I meant to say 45 in a 25, not 25 in a 25.
> 
> Beamer's not eating as much as I think he should, I need to read on that really quickly before I go to bed, to relieve my mind!
> 
> Have a good night, I'll catch up in the am!
> Taryn



Pizza and Crazy Bread and you only ended up 100 cal over?  Not too shabby!!  



tggrrstarr said:


> Thanks for the wishes!  You're right, most stores won't let you do that, but it can be done here, thank God!  I did it last Christmas and it was fantastic.  This shopping center has one of those holiday promos where if you buy a $250 gc you get a $50 one free.  So I took all my Christmas money and traded it in then took the gift cards to the grocery store & used them for the store gift cards I needed.  I ended up getting the bonus $50 & fuel perks too towards a free tank of gas.  It really made my money go a lot further last year.



It sounds like you know how to ROCK a promo to get the most out of it!!



my3princes said:


> I think the antibiotics are actually helping already.  My nose started running about 3 hours ago.  I think the infection may be a bit better, allowing the sinuses to drain.  At least I'm hoping so.



Glad you seem to be on the mend.



Cupcaker said:


> Im back. Such a busy weekend and Im glad its finally over.  I actually had to take Monday off to finish cleaning from Sundays party.  My BF loved his party.  We had a great time.  I managed to make a red velvet ice cream cake.  The cake mold I had made an ice cream heart in the middle of the cake so that was really cute.  I managed not to gain any weight, but havent gone down from friday's weigh in.  Since the hecticness of the party, I havent planned out my food for the week.  I also fell behind on homework.  But even out of all this craziness, I am still exercising! even at 11pm when the last guest finally left.  Ive caught up on the thread.  Im glad a lot of you had good weekends.  Wishing all those who are sick right now good health soon.  Good night!  Jeanette



Sounds like the party was really fun... and you maintained!!  Nice job!



mikamah said:


> I love your reasoning and it is not conceited at all.  You have worked had and deserve to enjoy you accomplishments.  Hope you are feeling better and if not you get yourself to the doctor.



Well.... I seem to be a bit better today, so I am holding off on calling the doctor.



flipflopmom said:


> still didn't get to replies, just wanted to say good morning.  Had a rough night/morning.  Soph and Beamer both got second winds and couldn't go to sleep, I would get one calmed down, the other would start up!  Felt like I had twins!  It was close to midnight before we were all asleep.  Couldn't get going this am. I was going to research re: Beamer's food before I dis'ed and found all sorts of sites telling me the Iams I feed him is crap, and I should be making his food
> Then, DH had set his alarm for am instead of pm, and it went off at 6, woke AK up, she came down wired.  Went to the kitchen to finish what I didn't do last night, and she had only hit snooze, woke both the girls up, I had to go up, turn it off, and lay down w/ Sophie so she would go back to sleep.  Ran late all morning after that, forgot Sophie's backpack and had to go back home, never got my dis time, and had to take the time to post while my kids are working this am, or my day won't feel right!
> 
> I'll try to get on later, but I'm a bit scared of the Dis bug going around.  Seriously, hope all that have caught it feel better soon!
> 
> Taryn



NUTTY morning!!  Hope the DIS bug doesn't catch you!



jennz said:


> Thanks Kathy!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and pixie dust for dd for her violin auditions.  She thinks it went "okay."  We'll find out what her teacher thinks tomorrow.



Waiting to hear how it went!!  Glad she is "okay" with her performance.

Well... after typing all of those responses, I have about one minute before I have to go get my class from Art!   I'll talk quickly!

After a FULL WEEK without exercise, I was going to run last night.  But just jogging through the grocery store to grab something I forgot was very painful on my teeth, due to the sinus issues.  I decided I could at least walk, but honestly, things weren't going my way!

We had thunder/lightning/hail/pouring rain last night.  It had mostly let up before my planned walk time.  So I started out on my power walk.  Teeth pain was bearable if I didn't pound too much.  Started raining about 8 minutes into the walk, so I turned around and headed to the car.  Sat in the car for a few minutes and the rain stopped, so I headed out again.  I walked about a mile, but it was getting dark so I turned around.  I decided to try a light jog back to the car.  My teeth were definitely hurting with each step, but I decided I could "grin and bear it". So I did.  It felt great to be moving again, even though I was sick.  And when I got home my nose was running and running and running.  And I seem to be a bit better..... so maybe the run got things moving out of my sinuses??  Hope so!  Gotta go for now!......P


----------



## pjlla

keenercam said:


> I've also been absolutely PERFECT on my weight watchers plan for 8 days straight and have done all this exercise only to have the scale move UP .2.  LOL!  Just my stinkin' luck.  Oh well, it's all about getting healthy and fit again.  It's a process.  I'll be patient.
> 
> Have a great, active, on-plan kind of day everyone!



Don't forget that it can show up in a "woosh" in a day or so!  Don't give up hope yet!  And also remember, female hormones play a part in when weight loss decides to show up!  Glad you are up and walking again!  Sounds like you are doing fine.... don't push it too much!.............P


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I woke up when the alarm went off this morning! Thanks Jenn, momof2gr8kids, Kathy, and Cam for asking! I didnt fall asleep right a way, but no big deal, because Im pretty sure I only woke up once. Even if I woke up more than that, I was never awake for more than a few seconds. Definitely a good night in my book!

I got in a 50 minute workout on the Wii and am planning W1D4 (Im doing each week for 4 days) of the C25K later this morning.

WISHing everyone a great day!

CC



goldcupmom said:


> Did 4.48 with Sashi this morning.  Mostly hills & I could tell my breathing was off.  I usually walk at 13 - 14 min miles avg & today was 15 - 16.  Need to take the Yorkies tonight as they missed the last 2 nights & are telling me about it.
> 
> QOTD:  Exercise (mainly walking because it's free, doesn't disturb anyone, and I can be outside pretty much every day here) keeps me sane, it's healthy, it burns calories & it's my time for me to think, pray & just clear my head.  I only wish I felt comfortable walking in different areas & at night alone.  But, as soon as DS21 & I can find a time we are both getting our CCW permits & then I won't be as afraid.  Plus when DS21 finally moves out he plans to take Sashi with him & *I will, one way or another, get a Black Russian Terrier, and if you've ever seen one, I don't think anyone would dare mess with me.  Besides, who wants to deal with a 50 yr old crazy lady wearing a dorky hat!  (or at least that is what my kids tell me!)*
> 
> Off to find something for dinner besides banana in SF chocolate pudding (but I could taste that!)



That's a lot of exercise for someone who isn't feeling her best. WTG!

The bolded part had me .

Perhaps I'm confused. What is not okay about SF chocolate pudding and banana? In moderation of course...



Rose&Mike said:


> The point of sharing this, is to say to everyone, especially those just getting started, we all mess up. In the past, I would have thrown the towel in, called myself a failure and quit. This time I just beat myself up a little bit, and I'm moving on.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm back on track.



 and thanks for sharing! It is amazing how much salt contributes.



keenercam said:


> Thanks for reminding me of how much better I feel when I exercise!   I went to the gym after work and did 40 minutes on the elliptical. I burned 350 calories.
> 
> I ended up eating veggies and broth from the beef stew I made DS and DH yesterday. I added a lot of mushrooms and a cup of barley. I had planned on pasta with veggies but decided to eat leftovers instead.
> 
> So how many of you ate for dinner what you'd planned?



If I didn't say it before, your dinner sounds delicious!

WTG on the exercise! 

I ate the lasagna and a quite large salad. Almost forgot the broccoli, but remembered at the last minute. Of course, I didn't eat lunch yesterday 



Rose&Mike said:


> I mostly ate what I planned. I had the broccoli, veggie burger, but instead of bread I roasted some potato strips in a tiny bit of olive oil. Yum!



Also sounds delicious! 



flipflopmom said:


> Sophie and I went to the park and played and ran a little, I did "wall push ups" on the wall while she was climbing, and pushed her one arm at a time on the see saw.  At least my arms got some exercise!  With all of the pushing on the swings, supporting her climbing, etc, they are already sore!



Sounds like a very healthy, fit way to use your time! 

Hope Beamer is doing better!



tggrrstarr said:


> I've been spending all of my extra money lately on more expensive items I need or putting it into savings.  I would take Mickey's money and splurge on something I want, but never seem to spend my money on.  That would be a massage at my spa.  I'd probably turn it into a full spa day, come to think of it!



I was thinking about a massage too. They can be so relaxing! Great choice! 



my3princes said:


> Tuesday QOTD:  If I was given $100 I think I would buy myself a good pair of running shoes.  I have several pairs of sneakers, but none that are actually running shoes.



Another great choice! 

Glad to hear your a feeling at least a bit better!



Cupcaker said:


> But even out of all this craziness, I am still exercising! even at 11pm when the last guest finally left.



!



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> But, hey, I did finish the Half!  I'm proud of myself for that!



Great mentality! 

Congrats on the 1/2!



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm waiting for it to get a few minutes closer to daylight and then I'm going to the park to run.



Hope you had a great run! Enjoy your evening with your friends! 



tigger813 said:


> Up and just finished 2 miles on the elliptical. Hope to do my 5K sometime this afternoon after the girls get home and before tonight's craziness begins. Will have my big meal at lunch today just like yesterday so I can have time to work it off. DD1 and I are about to head to the wellness center for our healthy breakfast.



Hope you have a great day!


----------



## goldcupmom

jennz said:


> Julie you had me laughing through your post!  It does seem like something's being passed through the Dis isn't it?  Are you feeling any better today?  So what is this dorky hat you wear?



Glad to make you smile, Jenn!  The dorky hat is a hat I bought from QVC (in 3 colors no less!) that is like a baseball hat with a larger brim that keeps your face/neck ears shaded pretty much no matter what.  I zip the crown off and wear it like a visor.  Brand is Physician Endorsed - designed by a dermatologist - go figure!  Too funny - my BodyBugg is 'Bob', too!  But I thought maybe if I named it "dam* B*tch" maybe I would be a bit more likely to hear Jillian screaming in my ear....Truly, I don't think she is one, but she sure can put it out.  I love them both!

Cam - DD & I actually tried those on last week at a shoe warehouse here.  I loved the blue, but we are both allergic to wool, so I'm afraid we'd be covered
in itchy hives wearing them.  And, you're never too old for cute!  And you're not old!!!

Pjlla - I am there with you on the sinus pain.  Saturday I ran Sashi the last half mile & thought my head was going to explode from the pain.  Hope you're getting better.


Just finished 4.79 with Sashi.  Walked to a redbox & picked up Prince of Persia & Letters to Juliet so DD & I can watch tomorrow when she is done with classes.

The 'crud' seems to be slightly better today, but I woke up at about 3:45 with the tight shoulder like I had about a month ago.  Not sure why.  Last time it was after running with Sashi on my left wrist & the 2 yorkies suspended by their harnesses to get away from 3 crazy pit bulls an oblivious moron had on one 'rope' while talking on his phone & they were pulling him after us.  Tightened up so bad, I couldn't even roll over or lift anything.  I got on the floor in the living room one night to try to stretch & couldn't get up!  I had visions of DD coming in from work & laughing hysterically at me...but I couldn't move those muscles enough to push myself up & using my abs only still pulled on them.  Finally able to slide on my stomach to a chair & get up in pain.  Not that bad (so far)but still not good.  Pumping the advil & tylenol which helped, along with time, last time.

Have managed to journal 4 days in a row, stay in points & log everything in my Bugg.  F & V good 3/4, so I'm improving,.

QOTD - If Mickey gave me $100, I'd be headed for a good massage!  I have to call DD's neuro-muscular massage therapist (headaches, out of whack 3/4 vertebrae) who is a miracle worker & see if he can help me next time she goes or if he can recommend someone.  The guy is totally amazing...and CHEAP!! works with a craniofacial specialist.

Off to get something done & eat some breakfast.  Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## cclovesdis

jennz said:


> I got my walk in at the trails with the dogs yesterday, it was so nice, we only passed one group the entire time.  Today is a rest day and the dogs are excited about that!!    Our older dog (10 years) sleeps on our mini-trampoline while I'm working.  We call it her orthopedic bed.



Sounds like a great day yesterday! WTG!



momof2gr8kids said:


> If I had $100 to spend right now on myself I'd buy some cool exercise clothes. For some reason I feel more motivated working out in something other than a baggy t-shirt and shorts.



ITA! Especially at the gym. Great choice!



mikamah said:


> I would like to go splurge and buy some running clothes.  I wear the same shorts, and 2 tank tops over and over again.
> 
> I love that after I exercise I feel better emotionally, and more motivated to eat healthier and keep active.  I also love that when I am exercising I can eat more.  I know the running really helped me focus last winter when I was feeling really low, and helped me get through some emotional times.  I like the feeling of accomplsihemnt after a run too, a feeling that if I just did that, I can do anything I set my  mind to.  Which is where half marathon comes in.



Running clothes are a great idea! I only have 1 outfit myself. Although, my mom thinks it is entirely normal to do 3-4 loads of laundry a day, so it always seems to be clean.

Thanks for sharing your story!



flipflopmom said:


> and had to take the time to post while my kids are working this am, or my day won't feel right!



Hope tonight is a better night!

Also, I have never seen a K teacher be able to leave her students for a second. You are one awesome, organized, classroom manager in my book. I would have loved for my students with IEPs to have you for a teacher!



jennz said:


> Thanks Kathy!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and pixie dust for dd for her violin auditions.  She thinks it went "okay."  We'll find out what her teacher thinks tomorrow.





Connie96 said:


> I ate what I planned (a chicken and pasta combo with mixed veggies), but had to alter my planned exercise because cooking took longer than I thought it would. So, instead of sprint intervals, I lifted weights after DD went to bed. I'll have to do my sprints tonight.
> 
> I've been in a money-spending mood lately, so I've got a whole list of stuff that I'd buy if somebody was handing out free money! For $100, I'd probably buy new running shoes. Or, maybe I'd put it toward my next 2 or 3 race registrations.



I know what you mean about cooking taking so long. And, thats without cleaning everything up after making and eating.

Hope you have a great day and are able to get in your sprint intervals. Weight training was a great alternative!

Another vote for running shoes!



keenercam said:


> QOTD: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?
> 
> Right now, my answer is that I'd put it toward a really cute pair of UGG boots, the ones with the button on the side. I think they are called "Bailey".  I want a pair in baby blue, but absolutely cannot justify it, and I'm worried that maybe I am too old to wear something that cute. But, if I had $100 to do absolutely anything I wanted, that is what I'd do, especially since I've been lusting after a pair since last fall.



Why not? They sound adorable! I know have an idea for what to ask for for Christmas.



pjlla said:


> Honestly.... I'll have to think about this.  I don't crave much. I'm not a "fashionista" so I am not thinking about clothes, shoes, purses, jewelry.  Could I buy myself some more time??
> 
> I am glad you seem to be feeling better.  By coming clean with us, you were able to get it out of your mind and put it behind you.  Most recently when I was feeling the way you were, I tried to talk to MYSELF the way I would talk to one of my friends on here. I wouldn't nearly be so harsh and unforgiving with one of you!!  I kind of wrote myself a "letter" like I was writing it to a BL friend... I was firm and kind, but understanding.  I was full of great advise for myself, just like I would hopefully be full of advise for someone here who was struggling.   I felt better when I was done.  And it sounds like you talked to yourself in a similar way!  Glad you are back on track with us!
> 
> After a FULL WEEK without exercise, I was going to run last night.  But just jogging through the grocery store to grab something I forgot was very painful on my teeth, due to the sinus issues.  I decided I could at least walk, but honestly, things weren't going my way!
> 
> We had thunder/lightning/hail/pouring rain last night.  It had mostly let up before my planned walk time.  So I started out on my power walk.  Teeth pain was bearable if I didn't pound too much.  Started raining about 8 minutes into the walk, so I turned around and headed to the car.  Sat in the car for a few minutes and the rain stopped, so I headed out again.  I walked about a mile, but it was getting dark so I turned around.  I decided to try a light jog back to the car.  My teeth were definitely hurting with each step, but I decided I could "grin and bear it". So I did.  It felt great to be moving again, even though I was sick.  And when I got home my nose was running and running and running.  And I seem to be a bit better..... so maybe the run got things moving out of my sinuses??  Hope so!  Gotta go for now!......P



Im not sure how much time costs, but I love the idea!

I also love what your said to Rose! Writing a letter is a great idea!

WTG on pushing through everything last night and walking/running!


----------



## keenercam

pjlla said:


> Don't forget that it can show up in a "woosh" in a day or so!  Don't give up hope yet!  And also remember, female hormones play a part in when weight loss decides to show up!  Glad you are up and walking again!  Sounds like you are doing fine.... don't push it too much!.............P



Thank you so much, Pamela! I am definitely looking for a "woosh", hopefully before my WW weigh in on Thursday morning. LOL!  I am sorry you are having sinus issues.  My allergies are killing me and yes, even my teeth hurt from my sinusitis.  I am taking Rx Allegra-D 24 hour and still am having issues. I'd hate to see what it would be like if I weren't taking the allergy meds.  Sending you unpainful sinus pixie dust.    And a hug.


----------



## my3princes

I'm not feeling as well as I had hoped this morning.  I think my sinuses are plugged again from laying down all night.  Hopefully they will start draining again soon.  Dh works about 5 1/2 miles from home and he has his truck and street rod there.  I think I'll walk and maybe try to get some running in there too.  I figure I can get week1day2 in there with a longer warm up and cool down.


----------



## tggrrstarr

pjlla said:


> Don't forget that it can show up in a "woosh" in a day or so!  Don't give up hope yet!  And also remember, female hormones play a part in when weight loss decides to show up!  Glad you are up and walking again!  Sounds like you are doing fine.... don't push it too much!.............P



This is good to know!  I keep getting weeks where my weight will stay the same or move up by less than a pound.  Then the next week (like last week) I lose a bunch of weight.  Its funny how that works.  

Anxiously awaiting UPS today with my new shoes, can't wait to do a workout with them.  I am watching HSN today, not good!  I haven't bought anything yet, but I have made a list for Michaels later...All scrapbooking stuff, I am so tempted by the new Cricut Imagine but I can't justify $500.  Can Mickey give me $500 instead of $100?  
Martha Stewart's Halloween stuff is coming up at 2pm.  I think that is what I might end up buying today.  I am trying to clean while I watch so I can at least kill two birds while I spend all my money...Good thing my husband isn't here!  All kidding aside, I probably won't buy off the tv, I'll end up making a list of what I want and get it all later.

Plyometrics is today, I want to do it midday so I get it out of the way, this is the one I dread the most.  But I always feel great afterwards, so I am holding on to that to get through it.


----------



## goldcupmom

Just came across this link to Dr. Oz & his new 'Just 10" program.  Has a weight loss quiz near bottom of page -  I got 16/20.  And sent for the free bracelet - a good reminder!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hey everyone, I just wanted to stop in and say a quick hello.  My plan is to get on tonight and catch up with replies.  Life has been busy and I choose taking a bath and reading a magazine instead of dising last night.  I just needed a break, I know you all will understand.

I have been doing well with eating and yesterday I ran a 5K after dinner.  I got a horrible side sticker during the run but kept going and eventually it got better.

QOTD- If mickey gave me 100$ right now I would buy the nike sports band so I dont have to write my route on my hand when I run.  

Have a great afternoon.


----------



## my3princes

Change of plans.  I'm going to ride my bike instead of walking/running.  Still an aerobic workout, but hopefully less hard on my body.


----------



## pjlla

goldcupmom said:


> Pjlla - I am there with you on the sinus pain.  Saturday I ran Sashi the last half mile & thought my head was going to explode from the pain.  Hope you're getting better.
> 
> Have managed to journal 4 days in a row, stay in points & log everything in my Bugg.  F & V good 3/4, so I'm improving,.
> 
> QOTD - If Mickey gave me $100, I'd be headed for a good massage!  I have to call DD's neuro-muscular massage therapist (headaches, out of whack 3/4 vertebrae) who is a miracle worker & see if he can help me next time she goes or if he can recommend someone.  The guy is totally amazing...and CHEAP!! works with a craniofacial specialist.
> 
> Off to get something done & eat some breakfast.  Hope everyone is having a good day!


 Thanks for the well wishes.  I'm not quite at "head exploding" right now, but every time I get jarred, like when someone bumps me, my head/teeth hurt.  

Glad to see you are managing the improvement on the F & V.  I'll try to think of some ways to sneak in more F & V and let you know if I come up with anything.  

Wish we had a good Cranio-sacral person around here.  DD had some shoulder issues from swim/heavy backpack last spring and it was hard to find a therapist.  I think we did good, in the long run, but I'd love to find someone who could treat her prophylactically, rather than just when she is totally out of whack.



my3princes said:


> Change of plans.  I'm going to ride my bike instead of walking/running.  Still an aerobic workout, but hopefully less hard on my body.



The biking is a GREAT idea. Wish I had thought of it.  Much less jarring.

Well... the kids are at recess and I've had my lunch.  I'll have to hit the bathroom before they return or I'll be in trouble!!  Glad this day is going quickly, as I am still not 100% myself.  Not sure what today's workout will be, if anything.  I hate to keep using this cold as an excuse, but I am truly not well.  If I still have this pain tomorrow, I will have to call the doctor.  But at least I am staying home tomorrow.... the carpet measuring folks are coming.  Still not sure WHAT carpet I am getting though.

TTY later tonight!.....................P


----------



## tigger813

Home from work. Gave a good massage and then came home to have my beef brisket sub. Watching Y&R and then heading down to do my afternoon 5K before the girls get home. Hope I can find a movie I like to watch while I do it. I was watching Angels and Demons this morning. I'll have a lean pocket for supper. Had a good amount of water so far today and will drink more while I'm doing the elliptical and more after that. I like days when I can eat my big meal at mid day so I have a chance to work it off. Tomorrow I can't eat until after my dr. appt so hopefully I can get back to the wellness center before 10. If not, maybe I'll just have a healthy lunch there instead.

QOTD: I'm not sure what I would get if Mickey gave me $100. Maybe I would buy a more expensive pair of sneakers or a couple of new pairs of Crocs for my December trip! Only 76 days away!!!!!

I'm hopeful to step on the scale tomorrow. I should have an easier time keeping it together this weekend at the fall festival. 

Gotta do a few things before working out and have some more water.


----------



## cherry-pops

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?


 I would buy a really nice pair of boots as the weather has started to turn cold and wet. I would use the rest for Disney pins!


----------



## brinalyn530

Well, I was really busy at work yesterday so it took me yesterday afternoon and most of today to catch up to yall! Sorry for being so late, but here it goes

First - thanks so much you guys! I really wouldnt have ever attempted a 5k without the support and encouragement of everyone from the summer challenge - I owe you all big time for putting me on this path! The race went pretty well, I finished and I was not last! I also did not oversleep and miss it which was another concern of mine  ! I had hoped to do better as far as my time goes, but at least now I have a time to beat for the next time. 

Saturday QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?
My fitness goal right now is to complete the 10k I have scheduled for 10/31. I am ordering the Nike + thing that goes on your shoe (thanks Taryn) on Friday so I can keep better track of my mileage and work it up in a controlled way.

Lindsay  Yay for being registered for the Princess!

It looks like I missed a couple of anniversaries, sorry about that  Happy (belated) Anniversary to anyone I missed!

Jude  Im so impressed with your PT test results! Great job  !

You guys might just talk me into the Princess yet it would be great to meet everyone!

 Sunday QOTD : What are you having for dinner on Monday night?
Kind of defeats the purpose of the question that Im answering on Tuesday, but I had leftover chicken fried rice for dinner yesterday.

Jen  WOW! You look amazing and that looks so challenging, I am so impressed  !

Taryn  Sometimes we just need one of those days! Im so glad you enjoyed yourself and got to relax a little! A friend of mine that I didnt see all summer until Friday said I seemed more outgoing now that Im losing weight, which is a good thing I think. Sending some hugs in advance for your upcoming tough week .



pjlla said:


> DD and I got quite a chuckle out of this!  She is in Latin II this year, so knows a bit about Greeks/Romans.  She told me to say that wearing a toga that kind of "disabled" one arm was a sign of wealth.  It meant that you didn't need to use that arm.... you had servants to do it.  You could tell a person's status in life by how their toga was wrapped.  Just thought we'd share that! P


Thank you  I love little tid bits like this and I had not heard that before.  I will file that away for future reference  ! 

Monday QOTD: What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?
I love the way I feel after I work out, I love the way I can see my body changing from working out. I feel strong and empowered when I do something I couldnt do before, run faster or farther. And I am a happier person when I work out regularly. 

Maria - I know Im late, but safe travels! And great job on the 5k  I need to work on spontaneity myself, not necessarily with running, but just in general. 

Connie  Sorry to hear about your police incident. DS absolutely had a fit when I got pulled over for speeding while he was with me! Unfortunately I have a bit of a lead foot, Im a lot more careful as I get older, but I got plenty of speeding tickets in my younger (stupider ) days, so it doesnt even phase me anymore to be pulled over.  I cant even muster sympathy tears like I used to!



flipflopmom said:


> My Daddy used to say "You just have to look over it hon, they're not from around here."
> 
> CANNOT believe it is Monday already.  I really need 3 day weekends, 1 to play, 1 to work, 1 to rest.  Can anyone fix that for me?
> 
> Have a great one!
> Taryn


Your quote made me smile! I lived in NC for a while when I was really little  I learned how to talk there, which meant I had that real thick accent when we moved back to MD (which still comes out on occasion when Im excited or mad). I got teased mercilessly until I learned how to tone it down! My friend was originally from Iowa, so his family did/said strange Midwestern things, but now that hes lived in Florida for a while he kinda gets the southern things my family does/says. The first time he called me darlin I liked to have died laughing  ! Its funny how so much of our habits, preferences, and even personalities come from where we have lived.  

Also, I could use a lot more three day weekends as well, can we start a petition or something?

Jennz  Yep, I asked about Power 90  and youre not the only one who has said that it gets boring really fast! Thats my downfall, so Ive got a couple different DVDs in my cart at Amazon to order on Friday. Ill rotate through those plus the Jillian ones I have and then Ill probably ask for P90X for Christmas. It seems to be the consensus that you just start where you start with P90X and work to get better each time, so well see how that goes for me. And best of luck to DD!

CC  Sorry about the sleep troubles. I have trouble sleeping sometimes and cant really put a finger on why, its very frustrating. I hope you get a good nights sleep tonight too!



keenercam said:


> My friend said this morning "Bet you wish you'd eaten that cupcake since NOT eating it didn't make a difference on the scale."  I had to think about that for a minute.  Yes, not eating it might not have made a difference on the scale, but it made a difference in me, in my mind, in my mental state.  I know now that I can resist and that I don't have to eat the calorie-heavy stuff to enjoy an event or a visit to an attraction.  I feel like it took willpower to not eat all the tempting food and I am always one to say "I have no willpower" and now I know I don't have that excuse. Or I don't have to resort to that excuse.  The fact is that I DO have willpower. I can make good choices.  I plan to continue to do that with every meal, every bite, every day.


I just felt like this was worth repeating!

Seems like a lot of us are fighting off colds/germs of one sort or another   hoping we all feel better really soon!

pinkle  Have a great Disney trip!

Tuesday QOTD: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?
Well, it would be very timely since I am quickly running out of the only makeup I wear regularly  my BareEscentuals foundation and Maybelline blush. And I realized when I was getting dolled up for Jimmy Buffett that I need new mascara and lipstick/stain. So I would spend Mickeys $100 on new makeup! If I told any of my IRL friends that theyd probably   I dont think they realize I even wear makeup!

So I obviously didnt reply to everyone and I apologize . This thread moves so fast, especially on the weekends, I can barely catch up or keep up! Ill have to figure out a way to sneak on at some point during the weekend I guess. 

I hope everyone has a great rest of the day!

Bree


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Afternoon,

I am waiting for an update from my mom. She and I might be going to my grandparents for the night. If so, Ill have to post tomorrows QOTD in less than an hour. Some of you havent even eaten lunch yet. I apologize. It was a last-minute decision. Today is my grandfathers birthday.

I have to apologize again. No smiliesfor some reason, I am having difficulties.

CC



goldcupmom said:


> QOTD - If Mickey gave me $100, I'd be headed for a good massage!  I have to call DD's neuro-muscular massage therapist (headaches, out of whack 3/4 vertebrae) who is a miracle worker & see if he can help me next time she goes or if he can recommend someone.  The guy is totally amazing...and CHEAP!! works with a craniofacial specialist.



He sounds amazing! Hope your shoulder feels better!



my3princes said:


> I'm not feeling as well as I had hoped this morning.  I think my sinuses are plugged again from laying down all night.  Hopefully they will start draining again soon.  Dh works about 5 1/2 miles from home and he has his truck and street rod there.  I think I'll walk and maybe try to get some running in there too.  I figure I can get week1day2 in there with a longer warm up and cool down.



Feel better!



tggrrstarr said:


> Anxiously awaiting UPS today with my new shoes, can't wait to do a workout with them



Cant wait to hear all about them!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have been doing well with eating and yesterday I ran a 5K after dinner.  I got a horrible side sticker during the run but kept going and eventually it got better.



WTG on the 5K!



my3princes said:


> Change of plans.  I'm going to ride my bike instead of walking/running.  Still an aerobic workout, but hopefully less hard on my body.



Great idea!



pjlla said:


> Thanks for the well wishes.  I'm not quite at "head exploding" right now, but every time I get jarred, like when someone bumps me, my head/teeth hurt.
> 
> Glad to see you are managing the improvement on the F & V.  I'll try to think of some ways to sneak in more F & V and let you know if I come up with anything.



Feel better too!

As for F & V, I have an idea. I pretend I am eating at Panera and add fruit, in moderation, to salads. For lunch today, I had a 5.5 points salad. It included 4 cups of lettuce, ¼ cup of onions, ¾ cup of grapes, 1 cup of tomatoes, 12 Spanish olives, 1 oz. of low-fat cheese diced, and 2 oz. of lean roast beef. You could skip the olives and save a bit on the points, but I use them as a good source of fat. Canola oil doesnt seem to help me lose weight, and you can only cook so much using olive oil. I like roast beef because it is much lower in sodium than turkey or ham.



tigger813 said:


> I like days when I can eat my big meal at mid day so I have a chance to work it off.
> 
> QOTD: I'm not sure what I would get if Mickey gave me $100. Maybe I would buy a more expensive pair of sneakers or a couple of new pairs of Crocs for my December trip! Only 76 days away!!!!!



Sometimes, we have a big, often Italian-style, meal on Sundays. I feel so much less guilty when we have around 2 PM, than just before I have to run to church.

So excited for your trip for you!



cherry-pops said:


> I would buy a really nice pait of boots as the weather has started to turn cold and wet. I would use the rest for Disney pins!



Cant believe it is that cold already! We are having cool nights, but 70s during the day. Sorry.


----------



## my3princes

I did it.  I rode my bike 5 miles.  Of course this is Vermont, VT is mountianous, the road was not flat.  I admit that I pushed the bike up 2 hills, but even that was a workout.  It took me 50 minutes.  Exercise is done for the day.  By the way...I still hate to exercise.


----------



## Cupcaker

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?



I would put it towards a treadmill.  Ive been really wanting one for the past two months.  If not, I would put it towards a WDW trip.  Ive been wanting a trip since last November when I went lol.



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> But, hey, I did finish the Half!  I'm proud of myself for that!  My body still feels pretty good, but the jeans I bought at the beginning of April are now only fitting if I don't breath when I pull them on.  So, it's back to journaling and watching what I eat as of Friday.



That is such a great accomplishment!  Just think if you can run a half, then journaling shouldnt be as hard.



momof2gr8kids said:


> Boy, it's amazing how you look differently at that cookie, or chocolate or unhealthy snack once you start looking at the calories you burn on the treadmill. It's a lot easier to put something back when you equate it to an extra 20 min. on the treadmill.



Thats exactly how I guilt trip my BF to not eat stuff.  I just tell him in the middle of a work out, "All this time working out and all you burned was the granola bar you just ate."  But I do agree with you, when putting things in perspective, you dont want to eat things as much.



keenercam said:


> I've also been absolutely PERFECT on my weight watchers plan for 8 days straight and have done all this exercise only to have the scale move UP .2.  LOL!  Just my stinkin' luck.  Oh well, it's all about getting healthy and fit again.  It's a process.  I'll be patient.



Good attitude.  Maybe its just muscle   Im sure the pounds will come off really soon 



pjlla said:


> We had thunder/lightning/hail/pouring rain last night.  It had mostly let up before my planned walk time.  So I started out on my power walk.  Teeth pain was bearable if I didn't pound too much.  Started raining about 8 minutes into the walk, so I turned around and headed to the car.  Sat in the car for a few minutes and the rain stopped, so I headed out again.  I walked about a mile, but it was getting dark so I turned around.  I decided to try a light jog back to the car.  My teeth were definitely hurting with each step, but I decided I could "grin and bear it". So I did.  It felt great to be moving again, even though I was sick.  And when I got home my nose was running and running and running.  And I seem to be a bit better..... so maybe the run got things moving out of my sinuses??  Hope so!  Gotta go for now!......P



Thats willpower!  I hope you get well soon.  BTW Vitatops/muffins are awesome


----------



## lisah0711

Fly by post here!    Busy couple of days here at work and at school.

 to all who need them,  to our folks feeling under the weather, and a big  for everyone who is staying on track and making all those great choices to help us all lead healthier lives!  

*QOTD If Mickey gave me a $100* I would save it to spend when I am at Disneyland in three weeks for a surprise mom/son trip with my DS.  (Thanks to pjlla and mikamah who gave me the idea!  

Have a great day all!  May not be back until tomorrow night.


----------



## cclovesdis

It looks like this will be my last post until tomorrow night. I apologize.

Here is tomorrow's QOTD:

QOTD: It is almost time for Fall. What are you looking forward to about the new season? It doesn't have to be related to working on your healthy/healthier lifestyle, but it can be!

Ordinarily, I'd say apple picking, but the local orchard closed last season. I love picking out the perfect pumpkin, even if it's at the grocery store. I am also looking forward to cooler temps for exercising outside.



brinalyn530 said:


> First - thanks so much you guys! I really wouldnt have ever attempted a 5k without the support and encouragement of everyone from the summer challenge - I owe you all big time for putting me on this path! The race went pretty well, I finished and I was not last! I also did not oversleep and miss it which was another concern of mine  ! I had hoped to do better as far as my time goes, but at least now I have a time to beat for the next time.



Good to hear from you Bree! I was starting to worry. WTG on the 5K!

Isn't it amazing how expensive makeup can be?

Thanks for the good wishes. It looks like I'm spending the night at my grandparents. They have beds for us, but it'll still be an early morning. I'm hoping for the best. TIA!



my3princes said:


> I did it.  I rode my bike 5 miles.  Of course this is Vermont, VT is mountianous, the road was not flat.  I admit that I pushed the bike up 2 hills, but even that was a workout.  It took me 50 minutes.  Exercise is done for the day.  By the way...I still hate to exercise.



Awesome!



Cupcaker said:


> I would put it towards a treadmill.  Ive been really wanting one for the past two months.  If not, I would put it towards a WDW trip.  Ive been wanting a trip since last November when I went lol.



WDW trips are just plain great!

I also want to mention that a treadmill can be very large. My parents were all about buying me one for Christmas last year until they weren't so sure where to put it. I think there was also some concern about getting the box into the basement.



lisah0711 said:


> Fly by post here!    Busy couple of days here at work and at school.
> 
> to all who need them,  to our folks feeling under the weather, and a big  for everyone who is staying on track and making all those great choices to help us all lead healthier lives!
> 
> *QOTD If Mickey gave me a $100* I would save it to spend when I am at Disneyland in three weeks for a surprise mom/son trip with my DS.  (Thanks to pjlla and mikamah who gave me the idea!
> 
> Have a great day all!  May not be back until tomorrow night.



Hope things settle down a bit!

Have a great trip!


----------



## Daphne

can i join  plz
i don't know how to pm
I need to be a loser!
thanks daphne


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Thanks for the kind words, everyone!  Just knowing I'm weighing in and becoming "official" on the weight loss side of things is keeping my eating more in check than I would be otherwise.  (In other words, I didn't stop to get a second Starbucks this morning. )

Tuesday QOTD: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?  I would use the money to hire a professional organizer to come into my house and help me get started on de-cluttering.  I feel mired in a "I don't want to clean" mood ever since getting home from DLR because I feel like I have no place to put anything. A part of me just wants to toss every book, toy, and container of craft supplies and start fresh!


----------



## donac

Of course daphne you can join.  You can pm if you go to the upper right hand corner and click on UsersCp.  There is a place on there where you could send someone a message.  You will send your starting weight to Luvbaloo.  Also go to the the first page to learn about everything that is going on.  

Just a short message to say hi to everyone.  

I am feeling better.  Throat is still a little scratchy but the cough is starting up so I guess I am getting better.  

QOTD If Mickey gave me a $100  I would spend it on fabric to make pillowcases for my friend who gives them to kids with cancer.

QOTD: It is almost time for Fall. What are you looking forward to about the new season? It doesn't have to be related to working on your healthy/healthier lifestyle, but it can be!

I love the fall (especially this one) because it means that the weather is getting cooler.  This past summer was just too hot.

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## carmiedog

I haven't been around so just poking in to say hi before taking ds to play practice. I had an awesome, perfect week last week! So far this week, PMS is kicking my butt. To make it more tolerable, I upped my calories closer to maintenance level and added in more carbs hoping I'd pull out with a level week, but the scale is WAY up. I know it will go back down easily, but still...frustrating.

On top of PMS, dh got to me this weekend. I cleaned out the bedroom and filled 4 bags with clothes that are now too big. DH's comment? "Don't get rid of them all. You might gain it back like I did." Hello! What about a "great job!" or "you look nice"? 

Hope everyone is having a good week. I'm anxious to find some time to do some reading and catching up with everyone here!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Living in NE I love when the leaves are all changing colors! We get some amazing color here. I usually take a lot of outdoor photos during this time of year. I am also looking forward to cooler weather since this has been one of the hottest summers I can remember.

Just had a LP Garlic White Chicken Pizza., quite tasty.

Gotta get DD2s dinner out of the oven and everybody ready for where they have to go tonight so I can go to Kindergarten open house!

I'll be back on later!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz said:


> Rose my word girl!  Ole! Okay now I understand why you felt like you did.  Lots and lots of water retention.  And nothing to feel bad about or shame yourself on what you ate.    No one is judging you.  It doesn't take away one bit of the huge accomplishments that you've made or the athlete that you are.


I told you it was bad. I think I probably had some ice cream in there at some point too. I don't know what came over me!

Hi Kathy!



momof2gr8kids said:


> Boy, it's amazing how you look differently at that cookie, or chocolate or unhealthy snack once you start looking at the calories you burn on the treadmill. It's a lot easier to put something back when you equate it to an extra 20 min. on the treadmill.
> 
> It took the kids getting back to school and our house back into routine to get me back on track with my exercising - 3 times / week weights @ home and 3 times / week on treadmill. I just hope my back co-operates and I can keep it up. I've been getting in a ton of walking to - to work and back, church, grocery store, etc. Trying to keep my van parked as much as possible!


ITA! And way to go with all that walking and exercising!



flipflopmom said:


> I'll try to get on later, but I'm a bit scared of the Dis bug going around.
> Taryn


No one cough or sneeze on me! I don't have time to be sick. Oh and I can't take any decongestants either--silly heart.

Connie and Lisa--my new trick for a good driver's license photo is to get my hair cut and styled in the morning before I get my picture made. For once I am happy with my picture!



keenercam said:


> [Rose - I give you so much credit for "coming clean".  It is so reassuring to know that someone I hold in such high esteem for your discipline can splurge a bit, too, and get right back on track.
> I am definitely working to stay motivated and on track.  I know I told you guys that I walked 2 miles on Saturday morning, right?  Well, my ultimate goal is to finish the WDW 1/2 marathon in January which means I need to be able to sustain a 15 minute/mile pace (the requirement to beat the sweepers is 16 minute miles, so I have to train for 15 to have a bit of cushion for the crowds/potty breaks, etc.)  Well, my 2 miles on Saturday were very, very slow.  Just under 20 minute pace.  Disappointing, to say the least, especially since when I got hurt in July 2009 I was running.  Oh, well.  I guess I should be glad to even be able to walk again and especially since I hadn't even walked a mile since last October.
> 
> I've been trying to be diligent about activity.  I'd done 40 minutes on the elliptical Wednesday, had PT Thursday night including 10 minutes elliptical, 30 minutes strength stuff and 10 minutes of resistance with stim.  Friday night was all the walking involved with DS's football game.  Saturday was the 2 miles + almost 2 hours of walking at a festival, Sunday was 2 hours of walking at another festival.  Yesterday was another 40 minutes (350 calories exactly) on the elliptical.  Tonight is PT again.
> 
> I've also been absolutely PERFECT on my weight watchers plan for 8 days straight and have done all this exercise only to have the scale move UP .2.  LOL!  Just my stinkin' luck.  Oh well, it's all about getting healthy and fit again.  It's a process.  I'll be patient.
> 
> Have a great, active, on-plan kind of day everyone!


Cam--thank you so much for the kind words. I bet you are going to have a big loss some time soon. I've given up trying to figure out what's up with the scale! And way to go on all that activity!



pjlla said:


> After a FULL WEEK without exercise, I was going to run last night.  But just jogging through the grocery store to grab something I forgot was very painful on my teeth, due to the sinus issues.  I decided I could at least walk, but honestly, things weren't going my way!
> 
> We had thunder/lightning/hail/pouring rain last night.  It had mostly let up before my planned walk time.  So I started out on my power walk.  Teeth pain was bearable if I didn't pound too much.  Started raining about 8 minutes into the walk, so I turned around and headed to the car.  Sat in the car for a few minutes and the rain stopped, so I headed out again.  I walked about a mile, but it was getting dark so I turned around.  I decided to try a light jog back to the car.  My teeth were definitely hurting with each step, but I decided I could "grin and bear it". So I did.  It felt great to be moving again, even though I was sick.  And when I got home my nose was running and running and running.  And I seem to be a bit better..... so maybe the run got things moving out of my sinuses??  Hope so!  Gotta go for now!......P


I can always tell I'm having sinus issues when my teeth start hurting too. Way to stick it out even when the weather was bad.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to stop in and say a quick hello.  My plan is to get on tonight and catch up with replies.  Life has been busy and I choose taking a bath and reading a magazine instead of dising last night.  I just needed a break, I know you all will understand.
> 
> I have been doing well with eating and yesterday I ran a 5K after dinner.  I got a horrible side sticker during the run but kept going and eventually it got better.
> 
> QOTD- If mickey gave me 100$ right now I would buy the nike sports band so I dont have to write my route on my hand when I run.
> 
> Have a great afternoon.


Hi Lindsey! Do you not sweat? If I wrote something on my hands it would be all over me. I am constantly wiping sweat off of something when I run and wiping it on my shorts or shirt. I am a very sweaty girl! I could give myself a facial with the salt that is left on my face. 

Hi Bree! Congrats on completing your race.

Hi Lisa! How exciting--a trip w/DS!!!


cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: It is almost time for Fall. What are you looking forward to about the new season? It doesn't have to be related to working on your healthy/healthier lifestyle, but it can be!


Have fun at your grandparent's CC!
I'm not sure what I'm looking forward to. This summer, I was looking forward to the cooler temps, but the days are already getting so short. I will say fresh apples!



Daphne said:


> can i join  plz
> i don't know how to pm
> I need to be a loser!
> thanks daphne


Welcome!



carmiedog said:


> IOn top of PMS, dh got to me this weekend. I cleaned out the bedroom and filled 4 bags with clothes that are now too big. DH's comment? "Don't get rid of them all. You might gain it back like I did." Hello! What about a "great job!" or "you look nice"?


I am constantly thinking that, but I would have been very unhappy if Mike actually said it!

If Mickey gave be $100 I would get a new running skirt for fall and some headbands.

And I think the other question was what do you like about exercise--I like finishing! I like how I feel when I'm done--like I've accompished something.

I went for a run this morning and from the first step the back of my knee felt funny. I think I might have over stretched something in strength yesterday. All day it's been a little sore--no pain, no inflammation, just a nagging sore.  We have too much coming up over the next couple of weeks for me to have an injury right now. Crossing my fingers that it's nothing and that I'm feeling better tomorrow. I am definitely not doing strength tomorrow, and I might skip the elliptical or just ride the bike. We'll see. I am definitely going to take it easy.

Having dinner tonight with some friends. I like this restaurant because they have hummus on the menu. And I said I would drive--so no adult beverages! 

Talk to you later!


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD If Mickey gave me a $100* I would save it to spend when I am at Disneyland in three weeks for a surprise mom/son trip with my DS.  (Thanks to pjlla and mikamah who gave me the idea!



You're taking a Mother/Son trip??? WOOHOO!!  YOu will have so much fun... and it's a SURPRISE!! Even better!  Love to hear more about it!



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: It is almost time for Fall. What are you looking forward to about the new season? It doesn't have to be related to working on your healthy/healthier lifestyle, but it can be!



I am looking forward to crunching into a fresh-from-the-tree apple!  Apples are one of my favorite fruits but they are truly the BEST in the fall.  I had one for lunch today that I bought at Shaw's yesterday.... it is close, but not quite there yet.  Not sure where it was picked.  

Honestly, other than that I don't look forward to much in the fall... not my favorite season and I DREAD what comes next.



Daphne said:


> can i join  plz
> i don't know how to pm
> I need to be a loser!
> thanks daphne



You are WELCOME to join us and be a LOSER!  If you haven't figured out how to PM yet, look for the bright yellow box near the upper R corner of the DIS screen.... It should say " Welcome, Daphne".  Under that is says "Private Messages" Click on the words "Private Messages" and it will bring you to the messaging screen.  Scroll down the menu on the left of that screen and pick "Send New Message".  You will want to send your PM to LuvBaloo (be sure to spell it right).  PM her your starting weight and you are ready to go!!!



carmiedog said:


> On top of PMS, dh got to me this weekend. I cleaned out the bedroom and filled 4 bags with clothes that are now too big. DH's comment? "Don't get rid of them all. You might gain it back like I did." Hello! What about a "great job!" or "you look nice"?



Give him a dope slap for me please!!!  Some men just don't get it, do they??   for you.


Evening friends.  Yup, I'm coping out of the exercise tonight.  I'm worn out from coughing and blowing and now developing a stupid headache.  I will have to call the doctor tomorrow and beg them to call in an antibiotic.  Honestly, I must admit, at this point I can't wait to have a nice, normal RUN!  Never thought I'd say that!

Tonight's dinner was delicious... glad I saved a few calories for it!!  BBQ pulled pork sandwiches... homemade in the crockpot... side dish of roasted asparagus, steamed green beans and sliced peaches.  I've transitioned the family away from big bulkie rolls down to either Sandwich Thins or light whole wheat hamburger rolls when we have pork, so I feel a little better about serving this meal.  DD loves it, DH likes it, but DS doesn't care for it....but he'll eat if not offered an alternative.  Tonight there was an alternative (leftover hamburger/cheese quesidilla from the weekend), so he was happy. 

Tomorrow night will probably be a change of menus... from baked potato bar to leftover night.... DH just informed me he won't be here, so I usually don't cook a big meal if he is gone. 

Talk to you all later!................P


----------



## pinkle

pjlla said:


> Tomorrow night will probably be a change of menus... from baked potato bar to leftover night.... DH just informed me he won't be here, so I usually don't cook a big meal if he is gone.
> 
> Talk to you all later!................P





Isn't it amazing how we don't cook when the DH isn't home...I do the same thing.   If it wasn't for him I'm sure my kids wouldn't have such a healthy diet.  When DH is home I pretty much always make a healthy dinner (he is crazy health conscious!!!!..43 and an awesome 6 pack ) and we try to sit down at the table as a family.  It is a great tradition.
Today I had a TERRIBLE run, my legs were full of cement...which is ironic because yesterday was probably my best run yet!!!
I am really trying to stay focused and eat right but sometimes I just want toast and PB (after my daily eating is done)


----------



## tigger813

I'm back from Kindergarten Orientation. Izzie is doing great and I think she will have a great year. She has a lot of friends in the class and her teacher is great.

Had another great day food wise and did 5.12 miles on the elliptical and drank lots of water. Interested to see what the scale says in the morning here and at the doctors. NO headaches in a week so I think it was mainly from not enough to eat in the morning. Hoping to get to the wellness center before 10 for breakfast.

Have a great night. Time to take care of ALL the laundry piled on our bed!


----------



## pjlla

pinkle said:


> Isn't it amazing how we don't cook when the DH isn't home...I do the same thing.   If it wasn't for him I'm sure my kids wouldn't have such a healthy diet.  When DH is home I pretty much always make a healthy dinner (he is crazy health conscious!!!!..43 and an awesome 6 pack ) and we try to sit down at the table as a family.  It is a great tradition.
> Today I had a TERRIBLE run, my legs were full of cement...which is ironic because yesterday was probably my best run yet!!!
> I am really trying to stay focused and eat right but sometimes I just want toast and PB (after my daily eating is done)



I think we still eat pretty healthy when DH is gone... but less complicated.  I was always brought up to make sure that the DH gets a "big" meal in the evening...and honestly, for years, when DH was going "out" for lunch with work for YEARS it seemed so silly. I mean, heck, the guy isn't a Long Shore Man or coal miner..... he's a desk jockey!!  But it is a habit I haven't totally broken.  And now he works from home, so he isn't have such elaborate, filling lunches any more.    And I've tried to relax a bit about making big dinners.  It's usually a hot meal and RARELY sandwiches, but it isn't a big elaborate meal.  

And when DH is gone, I use it as an excuse to skip the cooking (which I HATE).  If the kids want baked potatoes, I will make them, but I think they will be happy with the leftovers.... there are more choices! And the potato meal is easy to skip over....no defrosted meats to worry about.  

Anyhow.... rambled on about that long enough...

The carpet measurers are coming between 8am and 10am, so I will have to rise and shine and get the place vacuumed early.  But other than that things are still pretty clean from the weekend.  I think I will stay home after the carpet folks leave and work on laundry and house projects.    With DH gone and the kids at school it will truly be my first ALONE time in ages!!  But I do plan on calling the doctor's office first thing in the a.m. to try to get some antibiotics for the sinus!!

**PSA*** Our BL recipe thread has been painfully quiet lately!!  Anyone have anything new to share??  

Good night!..........................P


----------



## tiki23

Dsis and I are off tonight for WDW!  Be back on the 23rd.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD Wednesday:  I am looking forward to finding full time employment.  I want to get on a normal family schedule which working nights does not allow.  I think exercise will be easier too.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> The point of sharing this, is to say to everyone, especially those just getting started, we all mess up. In the past, I would have thrown the towel in, called myself a failure and quit. This time I just beat myself up a little bit, and I'm moving on.



ITA....we all do this every now and then and we all need this every now and then.  Good for you for accepting it and moving on



keenercam said:


> So how many of you ate for dinner what you'd planned?



I had planned on doing Chicken, noodles, and veggies but I made homemade spaghetti sauce, noodles and garlic bread sticks.  



Cupcaker said:


> Im back. Such a busy weekend and Im glad its finally over.  I actually had to take Monday off to finish cleaning from Sundays party.  My BF loved his party.  We had a great time.  I managed to make a red velvet ice cream cake.  The cake mold I had made an ice cream heart in the middle of the cake so that was really cute.  I managed not to gain any weight, but havent gone down from friday's weigh in.  Since the hecticness of the party, I havent planned out my food for the week.  I also fell behind on homework.  But even out of all this craziness, I am still exercising! even at 11pm when the last guest finally left.  Ive caught up on the thread.  Im glad a lot of you had good weekends.  Wishing all those who are sick right now good health soon.  Good night!  Jeanette



The party sounded like a lot of fun.  Glad you stuck with your eating plan and to maintain during a party weekend I would say is a success



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> hey, I did finish the Half!  I'm proud of myself for that!



You should be very proud of yourself.  Great Job.



flipflopmom said:


> Then, DH had set his alarm for am instead of pm, and it went off at 6, woke AK up, she came down wired.  Went to the kitchen to finish what I didn't do last night, and she had only hit snooze, woke both the girls up, I had to go up, turn it off, and lay down w/ Sophie so she would go back to sleep.  Ran late all morning after that, forgot Sophie's backpack and had to go back home, never got my dis time, and had to take the time to post while my kids are working this am, or my day won't feel right!
> 
> I'll try to get on later, but I'm a bit scared of the Dis bug going around.  Seriously, hope all that have caught it feel better soon!
> 
> Taryn



Dont ya just hate these kind of days....the constant feeling of being behind.  I hope your day got better and that beamer is eating more



keenercam said:


> I've also been absolutely PERFECT on my weight watchers plan for 8 days straight and have done all this exercise only to have the scale move UP .2.  LOL!  Just my stinkin' luck.  Oh well, it's all about getting healthy and fit again.  It's a process.  I'll be patient.



You have the right idea. Patience is a virtue.  It's so tough to not see the results on the scale when you are working so hard.  You may be building muscle since your starting to walk more.  Hang in there.  Good things will happen.  Take it one day at a time.



pjlla said:


> We had thunder/lightning/hail/pouring rain last night.  It had mostly let up before my planned walk time.  So I started out on my power walk.  Teeth pain was bearable if I didn't pound too much.  Started raining about 8 minutes into the walk, so I turned around and headed to the car.  Sat in the car for a few minutes and the rain stopped, so I headed out again.  I walked about a mile, but it was getting dark so I turned around.  I decided to try a light jog back to the car.  My teeth were definitely hurting with each step, but I decided I could "grin and bear it". So I did.  It felt great to be moving again, even though I was sick.  And when I got home my nose was running and running and running.  And I seem to be a bit better..... so maybe the run got things moving out of my sinuses??  Hope so!  Gotta go for now!......P



That is the worst feeling in the world...Teeth pain with sinus issues.  I really hope you are feeling better soon.



goldcupmom said:


> but I woke up at about 3:45 with the tight shoulder like I had about a month ago.



That doesnt sound good.  I hope it loosens up and feels better quickly.



brinalyn530 said:


> The race went pretty well, I finished and I was not last! I also did not oversleep and miss it which was another concern of mine  ! I had hoped to do better as far as my time goes, but at least now I have a time to beat for the next time.
> 
> You guys might just talk me into the Princess yet it would be great to meet everyone!



Great Job on completing your first race.  Dont worry about the time...the main point is you did it.  Ok so I convinced you to do the MCM10K what do I need to say to get you to the princess.....other than it's Disney come on



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD If Mickey gave me a $100* I would save it to spend when I am at Disneyland in three weeks for a surprise mom/son trip with my DS.  (Thanks to pjlla and mikamah who gave me the idea!



Lisa that sounds like its going to be a great trip with wonderful memories for you and your son.  Great idea.



carmiedog said:


> On top of PMS, dh got to me this weekend. I cleaned out the bedroom and filled 4 bags with clothes that are now too big. DH's comment? "Don't get rid of them all. You might gain it back like I did." Hello! What about a "great job!" or "you look nice"?



How Rude



Rose&Mike said:


> Hi Lindsey! Do you not sweat? If I wrote something on my hands it would be all over me. I am constantly wiping sweat off of something when I run and wiping it on my shorts or shirt. I am a very sweaty girl! I could give myself a facial with the salt that is left on my face.



I sweat terribly but I found that if I keep the writing on the upper half of my hand its fine.  the part towards my thumb must rub somewhere during my stride because once that part of my route got erased and I had to go off of memory.  I really need to get with the ages of technology.
I hope you had a fun dinner with your friends.




pjlla said:


> Tonight's dinner was delicious... glad I saved a few calories for it!!  BBQ pulled pork sandwiches... homemade in the crockpot... side dish of roasted asparagus, steamed green beans and sliced peaches.  I've transitioned the family away from big bulkie rolls down to either Sandwich Thins or light whole wheat hamburger rolls when we have pork, so I feel a little better about serving this meal.  DD loves it, DH likes it, but DS doesn't care for it....but he'll eat if not offered an alternative.  Tonight there was an alternative (leftover hamburger/cheese quesidilla from the weekend), so he was happy.
> 
> Tomorrow night will probably be a change of menus... from baked potato bar to leftover night.... DH just informed me he won't be here, so I usually don't cook a big meal if he is gone.



You are my idol!  I only wish I could get myself half as organzied as you are with your meals.  I do the same thing when dh is home leftovers or quick freezer meals.  

Kathy- Maybe closer to race we can exchange numbers and meet up on race morning.  I would love to hang out with you and lisa while we are waiting.  Otherwise I am not sure if I will be able to get to a dismeet.  We have our itinerary already pretty packed in.

Wow I just spent 1 1/2 hours catching up on the past two days on here.  This is almost a part time job.

Today TOM came to visit again.  I really hope it doesnt mess to much with my weight because I felt like Ive been on a roll lately.

I have to say ever since I registered for the princess half I have been feeling a bit anxious.  Will I loose the weight by then?  Can I finish it?  Will I let everyone down?  What if I injure myself and cant do it?  I even had a dream last night that I was running in a race and had to go over all these old bridges that the planks would break from under me and i would have to climb back up them or jump over huge holes in the bridge.  If thats not an anxiety dream I dont know what it.  I know the feelings will pass....

Im not sure if I will get on until late tomorrow so I figured I would answer tomorrows QOTD:

I love fall because:

1. cooler for running but not too cold.
2. My anniversary is 10-11
3. Pumpkin patch and Farm tour
4. Beautiful scenery
5. Football season
6. Thanksgiving (is this technically in fall or winter )
7. Wearing Jeans but no need for heavy jackets.
8. Fall scented candles....apple pie, cinnamon, etc.
9. Halloween
10. Sleeping with the windows open and fresh air coming in

Can you tell its my favorite time of year.


----------



## goldcupmom

Made it thru today....ate nothing nutritious except celery, berries, banana & my yogurt/fiberone breakfast....junk food galore from being overly tired, but managed to not quite use my APs & make my burn+ on my Bugg.  

Muscles a bit looser - alternating tylenol/advil every 2 hours helps.  Walked 4.89 this morning & 1.67 tonight.  So I have happy dogs!

In between was chaos....1st had to take DD to the bus because we overslept.  Then while walking DS21 calls b/c he can't find his t/th notebook. Had to run a couple errands, pay some bills & got a text from DS21s DGF that he had lost his cell phone.  Took care of suspending service. Picked DD & her DBF up at the bus.  Got a call that they found the cell in the SUB at UNM as I was on the phone with the ins. co. to get the phone replaced.  Took the DBF to work, had time to cut my celery & spread on a piece of laughing cow cheese (that was dinner).  Ran to pick DS21 up at church & drive him to UNM to get his phone.  Managed to stop at the mall for a BOBA green tea(free hot tea Tuesdays if you have one nearby), was home long enough to start a load of laundry before going to pick the DBF up at work, went to DQ to say 'hi' to DD.  Home to put clothes in dryer, waiting for the buzzer & then to bed as I am getting up at 5 to run DBF to the bus.  (DBF is now DD's fiance & lives here a couple or more nights a week when he works.  Story is somewhere buried in my WISH journal)

Is it any wonder I'm tired & my Bugg says I've walked almost 20k steps & almost 3.5 hours of moderate activity?  And yet the scale isn't budging.  But, it doesn't EVER when I am low on sleep.

QOTD Wednesday:I love fall!  Probably my favorite season:
   1.  it cools off & I LOVE the cold (yet I"m stuck living in a desert)
   2.  I can sleep with the windows open
   3.  I can walk the dogs after dawn & not have to be home by 8a.m. or melt in the heat
   4.  Apples!  I am GOING to make it to the mountains this fall & the orchard!
   5.  Usually before halloween I can see SNOW on the mountains from my house.
   6.  Balloon fiesta!  On a typical year I can see between 500 & 700 from my HOUSE every morning.
   7.  The animals at the zoo actually come out of their hidden pens.
   8.  And I could go on & on & on......

Hope everyone sleeps well & has a good morning tomorrow!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats 50sjayne & Rose&Mike!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------71!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 14
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ n/a
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ n/a
Excused------------------------- 1
weigh ins----------------------- 56
gains---------------------------- 7
maintains------------------------ 5
losses-------------------------- 38
new or returning members -------- 7


*Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 1!*
This weeks group loss = 70.2 pounds!  
Average percentage of weight lost 0.75 % 
Total group weight loss so far 70.2 pounds!  
How soon will we reach 250lbs? 
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
(56+3+1)/ 67 = 90%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 1? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST  *!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1 Superstars!!* 
#10- 1.33% - my3princes 
#9- 1.43% - aamomma 
#8- 1.52% - Chicogirl 
#7- 1.61% - ireland nicole  
#6- 1.64% - TIE!  ImprovGal and disneymom2one 
#5- 1.99% - Worfiedoodles 
#4- 2.09% - tggrrstarr 
#3- 2.22% - jenanderson 
#2- 3.12% - MickeyMagic 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 1 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 3.77% - carmiedog  

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * carmiedog *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 1 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 7% complete. 

aamomma	20.0
carmiedog	4.2
Chicogirl	40.0
corinnak	30.8
Cupcaker	7.5
Dahly	-3.6
Daphne	0.0
disneymom2one	20.9
DisneyObsession	16.7
Dreamer24	0.0
dvccruiser76	0.0
goldcupmom	3.1
happysmyly	0.0
jenanderson	35.0
keenercam	-2.4
liesel	13.3
lisah0711	6.7
lovedvc	16.0
MacG	0.0
MickeyMagic	25.6
mikamah	14.7
mommyof2Pirates	11.0
my3princes	13.2
NC_Tink	4.1
pinkle	0.0
Sarah's Mom	6.7
SettingSail	13.3
tggrrstarr	11.4
tigger813	4.0
tiki23	1.7
tmclanton	9.1
Worfiedoodles	26.7


_ 
I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves.  Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself.  And that is the biggest inspiration of all!
   BY Octoberbride03  
_


----------



## tigger813

Congrats Carmiedog and all the losers this week.

Just finished 2 miles on the elliptical. I let DD1 sleep in. Got a crazy day ahead of me with little me time so not sure if I'll get my 5K in today. They girls get home at 12 and 12:30 today. DD1 will do her homework and then a little girl in DD2s class is coming over to play. I will have to watch them a little closer than usual as this child kind of gets to do what she wants and when she wants. They were over here in the yard yesterday and then starting coming right in the front door. I yelled nobody in the house. The little girl's sister is even worse. The girls have been begging for a playdate and I didn't have a good excuse for today.The house is a mess so if they are inside it will be restricted where they play.

I have my yearly checkup at 9. Can't wait to see what the scale says there. Probably will have blood tests so fasting this morning. Will probably be scheduling my first mammogram now that I'm 40. Hopefully I can get back to have my healthy breakfast. DD2 has dancing at 4 and then DD1 has soccer practice though it's not going to start until 6 and I have someone who wants a massage tonight so DH will take both girls with him. He walked 3 times around the track last night. Glad he's getting some exercise in. Wish I could go to but can't turn away clients.

DD1 is getting dressed and I need to think about what to fix her for lunch and snack today. I'll check back in after my dr appt.


----------



## flipflopmom

fly by!
Ran this am - set a PR for a 5K by a minute, but I think my body forgot how to run.  My stride,form felt off!

On track for a loss this week, if TOM delays his arrival, that is!

I'll catch up, eventually!
Taryn


----------



## jennz

Ugh this cold just won't leave me!!  It's not bad enough to stay in bed but more like an irritation, kwim?  I'm going to take the dogs for our trail walk today around 11 before it gets too hot for them (and me)


----------



## Rose&Mike

pjlla said:


> The carpet measurers are coming between 8am and 10am, so I will have to rise and shine and get the place vacuumed early.  But other than that things are still pretty clean from the weekend.  I think I will stay home after the carpet folks leave and work on laundry and house projects.    With DH gone and the kids at school it will truly be my first ALONE time in ages!!  But I do plan on calling the doctor's office first thing in the a.m. to try to get some antibiotics for the sinus!!
> 
> **PSA*** Our BL recipe thread has been painfully quiet lately!!  Anyone have anything new to share??
> 
> Good night!..........................P


Enjoy your alone time and thanks for the reminder about the recipe thread.



tiki23 said:


> Dsis and I are off tonight for WDW!  Be back on the 23rd.


Have a great trip!



my3princes said:


> QOTD Wednesday:  I am looking forward to finding full time employment.  I want to get on a normal family schedule which working nights does not allow.  I think exercise will be easier too.


 Sending good thoughts your way.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have to say ever since I registered for the princess half I have been feeling a bit anxious.  Will I loose the weight by then?  Can I finish it?  Will I let everyone down?  What if I injure myself and cant do it?  I even had a dream last night that I was running in a race and had to go over all these old bridges that the planks would break from under me and i would have to climb back up them or jump over huge holes in the bridge.  If thats not an anxiety dream I dont know what it.  I know the feelings will pass....


I think this is pretty normal.  I was nervous all summer. As I got in longer and longer long runs, I started to have more confidence. Then the week before our labor day 1/2 I started getting really nervous again. Bad dreams, cranky and irritable. I know a lot of people like to do a Disney race for their first half, but I'm glad we went ahead and did a "practice" half. I don't feel nearly the pressure for the upcoming W&D. Hang in there. 



goldcupmom said:


> QOTD Wednesday:I love fall!  Probably my favorite season:
> 1.  it cools off & I LOVE the cold (yet I"m stuck living in a desert)
> 2.  I can sleep with the windows open
> 3.  I can walk the dogs after dawn & not have to be home by 8a.m. or melt in the heat
> 4.  Apples!  I am GOING to make it to the mountains this fall & the orchard!
> 5.  Usually before halloween I can see SNOW on the mountains from my house.
> 6.  Balloon fiesta!  On a typical year I can see between 500 & 700 from my HOUSE every morning.
> 7.  The animals at the zoo actually come out of their hidden pens.
> 8.  And I could go on & on & on......
> 
> Hope everyone sleeps well & has a good morning tomorrow!


Great list Julie!



tigger813 said:


> I have my yearly checkup at 9. Can't wait to see what the scale says there. Probably will have blood tests so fasting this morning. Will probably be scheduling my first mammogram now that I'm 40.


Hope you have a good check up. And the mammograms really aren't that big a deal. I've had 4 or 5 and a couple of ultrasounds as well. It's more a scheduling pain than anything.



flipflopmom said:


> fly by!
> Ran this am - set a PR for a 5K by a minute, but I think my body forgot how to run.  My stride,form felt off!
> 
> On track for a loss this week, if TOM delays his arrival, that is!
> 
> I'll catch up, eventually!
> Taryn


 Have a good day.

I had a nice dinner with friends last night. They both have small children, so I spent a lot of time with not much to contribute, but it was nice. I iced my knee when I got home, and it's feeling good so far today. I am so paranoid about injuries. Not sure if I am going to work out today. I will probably not make my exercise goal this month. We will do a lot of walking this weekend, so I need to pay attention to that so that I can count some towards my goal. Lots of laundry to do today, and I need to clean up the house before we go see ds. I hate coming home to a messy house.

Have a good day.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, carmiedog!    We did a great job putting a dent in our first group weight loss goal!  



tigger813 said:


> Tomorrow I can't eat until after my dr. appt so hopefully I can get back to the wellness center before 10. If not, maybe I'll just have a healthy lunch there instead.



Good luck at your doctor appointment today, Tracey!



brinalyn530 said:


> Well, I was really busy at work yesterday so it took me yesterday afternoon and most of today to catch up to yall! Sorry for being so late, but here it goes



No worries!    You can always just jump in where we are, too.



my3princes said:


> I did it.  I rode my bike 5 miles.  Of course this is Vermont, VT is mountianous, the road was not flat.  I admit that I pushed the bike up 2 hills, but even that was a workout.  It took me 50 minutes.  Exercise is done for the day.  By the way...I still hate to exercise.



Nice job!  



Cupcaker said:


> Thats exactly how I guilt trip my BF to not eat stuff.  I just tell him in the middle of a work out, "All this time working out and all you burned was the granola bar you just ate."  But I do agree with you, when putting things in perspective, you dont want to eat things as much.



 It does put a whole new perspective on things.



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: It is almost time for Fall. What are you looking forward to about the new season? It doesn't have to be related to working on your healthy/healthier lifestyle, but it can be!



CC, have a great time with your granddad!  

Fall is one of my favorite seasons.  Fall to me means Halloween decorations -- and we have a lot of them, even though we don't get more than one or two trick or treaters.  



Daphne said:


> can i join  plz
> i don't know how to pm
> I need to be a loser!
> thanks daphne



 Daphne!  Thanks for joining our challenge!



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everyone!  Just knowing I'm weighing in and becoming "official" on the weight loss side of things is keeping my eating more in check than I would be otherwise.  (*In other words, I didn't stop to get a second Starbucks this morning*. )



Progress is progress!  

Great job on finishing the DL half, Stephanie!  

BRB with rest of replies -- too many smilies!


----------



## lisah0711

donac said:


> I am feeling better.  Throat is still a little scratchy but the cough is starting up so I guess I am getting better.



Glad that you are feeling better, dona!  



carmiedog said:


> DH's comment? "Don't get rid of them all. You might gain it back like I did." Hello! What about a "great job!" or "you look nice"?



, carmiedog, isn't it amazing what comes out of their mouths when they don't think?    Sounds like a little insecurity on his part, too, with his own issues.  Unfortunately, they have to figure those out on their own, like we did. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Connie and Lisa--my new trick for a good driver's license photo is to get my hair cut and styled in the morning before I get my picture made. For once I am happy with my picture!



Hi Rose!   Great tip.  I'll try to remember it when I get my next license is 2016.   

Sorry about the run.  I'm glad you are willing to give your body a rest.  You need to be able to walk around WDW soon!  



pjlla said:


> You're taking a Mother/Son trip??? WOOHOO!!  YOu will have so much fun... and it's a SURPRISE!! Even better!  Love to hear more about it!



pjlla, hope you can get some antibiotics today and feel better soon!   

After hearing about your fun mother/son trip this spring and thanks to mikamah's surprise trip with her DS, my DS wanted a surprise trip.  We are going to Disneyland for 3 nights on Columbus Day week-end -- thank you DVC.  We will be at the DL Hotel.  It's hard to plan when you can't ask "what do you want to do?"  I have a couple of ADRs, including one for World of Color, and tickets for Fantasmic dessert party.  It will be so fun to see the decorations, Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.  I will just let him be in charge of what he wants to do and follow him around.  
He thinks that we are going in April before our cruise!   (We are actually having to cancel the cruise but he doesn't know that yet -- that is another story.

When I worked at Disneyland my Mom would go with me to pick up my paycheck and we would have lunch at Blue Bayou and ride Pirates and maybe a couple of other rides and go home.  I remember those trips as much as I do the ones that we took as a family.  



pinkle said:


> Isn't it amazing how we don't cook when the DH isn't home...I do the same thing.   If it wasn't for him I'm sure my kids wouldn't have such a healthy diet.  When DH is home I pretty much always make a healthy dinner (he is crazy health conscious!!!!..43 and an awesome 6 pack ) and we try to sit down at the table as a family.  It is a great tradition.
> Today I had a TERRIBLE run, my legs were full of cement...which is ironic because yesterday was probably my best run yet!!!
> I am really trying to stay focused and eat right but sometimes I just want toast and PB (after my daily eating is done)



Sorry about the stinky run, pinkle.    Sounds like you are going a great job staying OP!  



tiki23 said:


> Dsis and I are off tonight for WDW!  Be back on the 23rd.



Have a great time!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have to say ever since I registered for the princess half I have been feeling a bit anxious.  Will I loose the weight by then?  Can I finish it?  Will I let everyone down?  What if I injure myself and cant do it?  I even had a dream last night that I was running in a race and had to go over all these old bridges that the planks would break from under me and i would have to climb back up them or jump over huge holes in the bridge.  If thats not an anxiety dream I dont know what it.  I know the feelings will pass....



You'll be fine, Lindsay, with all your training!   It is good to have a little anxiety sometimes -- it helps you prepare.  Remember when you would have dreams that you couldn't take care of the baby before your baby was born?   



goldcupmom said:


> Made it thru today....ate nothing nutritious except celery, berries, banana & my yogurt/fiberone breakfast....junk food galore from being overly tired, but managed to not quite use my APs & make my burn+ on my Bugg.



, Julie.  You are one crazy, busy person but you manage to keep OP so I salute you!  



flipflopmom said:


> On track for a loss this week!



 on track for a loss!

Another busy day coming up so I will catch up with you folks later!


----------



## lisah0711

jennz said:


> Ugh this cold just won't leave me!!  It's not bad enough to stay in bed but more like an irritation, kwim?  I'm going to take the dogs for our trail walk today around 11 before it gets too hot for them (and me)



Hope that you are feeling better soon, jenn!


----------



## jenanderson

I am so sorry for being MIA...I still don't even really have time to post right now.  There has been a bunch of job stuff that I have HAD to focus on and it is eating all my free moments.  I am hoping that by tonight...I will be all caught up with everything and can honestly sit down here and do some posting.

This is a final reminder to everyone...please send your Healthy Habits data for the 1st week if you haven't done so.  I will be finalizing week one results when I get home tonight.  

I have been reading the posts when I can but I am sorry I have not had time to respond to everyone.    Sometimes life gets so crazy and so overwhelming.  So, I will make the general statement for right now... hugs if you need them and  great job to everyone who has things going the way you want them to.  

Time to run.  I just didn't want you all to think I had disappeared!  
Jen


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!

Lisa -- Your Mother/Son surprise trip sounds like so much fun!!

Congratulations to all of our losers last week and especially to carmiedog.  
And congratulations to everyone who is participating in this challenge.  Just making the effort to eat healthier and to be more active is a huge commitment for many of us and it really does require constant vigilance and planning. 

Seeing my dismal overall goal statistic is a bit depressing, but knowing I lost 4 pounds the week before this challenge started reminds me that my efforts will pay off eventually.  Unfortunately, it is looking as if that won't be this week.  LOL!  I can't believe the scale is creeping up instead of down.  Trying not to be disappointed.  And I'll just keep plugging along.

Sorry I didn't get time to respond to everyone. I am trying to at least keep up with reading so that I can continue to get to know all my fellow BLs.   

Busy day at work today and tonight is back to school night for DS17.  I am worried about getting up and down the stairs in his 3 floor school to run through his schedule tonight, especially with the crowds and everyone rushing.  I'll just do my best and hope his teachers won't think I am rude if we arrive late to all of his classes.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

The trip to my grandparents' was well worth it-on many levels. I slept very well for sleeping on a 50-year-old firm mattress night. Of course, I was up pretty late rambling with my cousins who happened to also be at my grandparents' house to celebrate as well. We had a great time and my grandparents were shocked to see us. When I walked in (goodness knows you don't ring the doorbell at your grandparents' house ), I said "Hi Grandma." She just looked at me. My next statement was, "Don't have a heart attack."  She was speechless for 2+ minutes and it wasn't even her birthday. 

I will catch up with the thread when I return from the gym. I want to get my workout in a little bit after breakfast instead of just before lunch. I felt a little faint getting off the treadmill yesterday. No surprise, I felt nauseous during most of the run. I did eat 3 meals yesterday, so that was a plus, but my timing wasn't great.

Have a great day everyone!

CC


----------



## keenercam

CC -- I am so glad you had a nice time with your family at your grandparents' house.  Cute story about your grandmother!    Have a great workout!


----------



## mikamah

Just a quick hello this morning and hope you all have a wonderful day.

I ate like crap yesterday, though I did track every thing I ate, including 2 donuts and am still within my overall points.  I went into activity points, which I wasn't planning. 

Today is a new day and I started off with my yogurt and banana, and then did 5 miles run/walk!!  So I am pumped to keep on the right track.  

Congrats to all this weeks biggest losers, especially Carmiedog and to all of us here, making those small healthy changes which will get us all to our goals.


----------



## pjlla

mommyof2Pirates said:


> That is the worst feeling in the world...Teeth pain with sinus issues.  I really hope you are feeling better soon.



Thanks.... teeth are still hurting.  Got a call into the doctor's office now. The RN said they probably will want to see me, but that they would at least ask about having something called in.  Wait and see.  Thanks for the good thoughs.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> You are my idol!  I only wish I could get myself half as organzied as you are with your meals.  I do the same thing when dh is home leftovers or quick freezer meals.



Honestly.... it is easier than you would think. I know I've elaborated on it before, but I'll explain what I do and you will see how easy it is.  

First, I go into my PrintMaster program and print about 4-8 weeks of weekly calendars (blank except for the date).  While that is printing I take a quick inventory of the fridge/freezer/pantry to see where we might have an overstock or something that needs to be used up quickly.  (Because we live in the boondocks I keep a pretty full "backup" pantry in the basement.  No running out for one or two items around here!)

I sit down with a pencil and pen, any cookbooks or recipes I might want to reference, the regular family calendar, and my list of stuff to be used.  In red pen I mark the blank weekly calendar with any significant events that are happening, including all soccer practices/games, swim practices/meets, robotics meetings, doctors appointments, school open house, etc.... anything that might interfer with the dinner hour or necessitate a crockpot day or sandwich day.  

From there I use my "needs to be used" list to create meals for the soonest week to use things on that list.  Sometimes in means getting pretty creative, especially if the things to be used up don't really go together!  If I have an unusual ingredient that I bought on sale, I might google a recipe to use that item.  

After that it is just a matter of brainstorming meals.  Like most families, we kind of get stuck in ruts about what we eat.  We have a handful of quick and easy favorites.... but I try to intersperse these with new things and stuff that we like but don't have very often.  I might look back at menus for the previous few months so I don't repeat things too often.  I allow about one night per 10 for "leftovers" (usually a Friday or Saturday night, so if we get busy and plans change, we aren't stuck with an uncooked meal).  

I will write in the main dish, at least one non-specific side dish ("green vegetable"), and anything else I think that the meal might need (breadsticks, applesauce).  

Along the right edge of the daily menu I write in any notes about things that I need to do that day to be ready for another meal ("take chicken from freezer for Thursday"  or "cut extra onions for Tuesday"). 

To complicate matters, DS is allergic to poultry and DD won't eat ANYTHING that comes from the ocean.  So on nights when we are having one of these items I make side notes about what to feed them on those nights.  

When I have several weeks of menus done, I start writing up the shopping list.  I work about Monday to Monday with the lists, even though I do most of my shopping mid-week, while DD is swimming.   I make a list of what is needed for that week and possibly what I should look for on sale for an upcoming week.  I try to make up about 3 weeks worth of lists at once.  If I go further than that it gets confusing and doesn't allow for changes easily. 

I would like to shop less often, but I find we eat so much fresh....

*(SHE PAUSES TO ENJOY SPECTROMAGIC MUSIC ON DISRADIO!!) *

produce that I need to hit the store AT LEAST once a week.

I try not to assign specific green vegetable sides because I am never sure what will be on sale, what will look good, etc.  But some meals just cry out for specifics. 

Anyhow..... I know I rambled on far too long and made this look complicated.  But honestly, I can do all this in about an hour or so on a weekend day.  And I cannot tell you how much it has helped!!!  Especially during really busy times of the year, like swim and robotics and soccer season, which all collide in our house!

A quick example of a weekly menu here at our house looks like this...

*Sun, 9/12 - quesidillas (chicken or hamburg), fiesta rice (take cooked hamburg from freezer for Mon.)

Mon, 9/13 - Chili (in crockpot), cornbread, applesauce **swim 5:30 - 8pm

Tues, 9/14 - pulled pork in crockpot, green veg., *robotics 2 -4 pm, swim 5:30 - 8 pm, 

Wed, 9/15 - Baked potato night (cheese sauce, broccoli, salsa, sour cream) ** swim 5:30 - 8 pm  (take shrimp from freezer for Fri)

Thur, 9/16 - Scrambled eggs, fruit salad, toast *robotics 2-4 pm, swim 5:30 - 8 pm, soccer practice 5:30 - 6:30 pm  (chicken breast from freezer for DD for Fri.)

Fri, 9/17  - Shrimp scampi with fettucini and green veggies * swim 4:30 - 7 pm

Sat, 9/16 - On Cape Cod for family BBQ (bring couscous salad, soda, dessert)*Anyhow... you get the idea.  If you notice, I planned a pretty easy night on Thursday when we have 3 activities that overlap.  That is a pretty average week for us.  And if things don't sound particularly "light" or "diet friendly" keep in mind that I modify a lot of the family meals to fit my eating style.  

Hope this helped a little! 



tigger813 said:


> I have my yearly checkup at 9. Can't wait to see what the scale says there. Probably will have blood tests so fasting this morning. Will probably be scheduling my first mammogram now that I'm 40.



Like Rose mentioned, it really isn't a big deal.  I was really scared to have my first mammogram... and as a result I put it off (even after my Mom's diagnosis with BC) until I had some pretty alarming symptoms and was FORCED to have an urgent mammo.  (Thankfully everything was fine.).  Relax and don't worry too much about it.... like Rose said, the scheduling usually a bigger PITA than the actual test.  



flipflopmom said:


> fly by!
> Ran this am - set a PR for a 5K by a minute, but I think my body forgot how to run.  My stride,form felt off!
> 
> On track for a loss this week, if TOM delays his arrival, that is!
> 
> I'll catch up, eventually!
> Taryn



WOW... a PR even with your stride was off?? Can't imagine what you could do on a good day!!



jennz said:


> Ugh this cold just won't leave me!!  It's not bad enough to stay in bed but more like an irritation, kwim?  I'm going to take the dogs for our trail walk today around 11 before it gets too hot for them (and me)



EXACTLY!!!  I feel like a total sloth, having not really run for over a week now... I'm not exactly bedridden, but I totally feel icky.  Dang!... Doctor's office just called and they are insisting on seeing me!!  Well.... they can see me in an hour, so at least I don't have to take another day off ! Hope your cold is on its way out!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Enjoy your alone time and thanks for the reminder about the recipe thread.



Well.... so far my alone time has amounted to vacuuming, making breakfast, and DISing... and now I need to head to the doctor's office... but maybe I'll hit a few stores in town while I'm there!!  Hope your knee is feeling okay.



lisah0711 said:


> pjlla, hope you can get some antibiotics today and feel better soon!
> 
> After hearing about your fun mother/son trip this spring and thanks to mikamah's surprise trip with her DS, my DS wanted a surprise trip.  We are going to Disneyland for 3 nights on Columbus Day week-end -- thank you DVC.  We will be at the DL Hotel.  It's hard to plan when you can't ask "what do you want to do?"  I have a couple of ADRs, including one for World of Color, and tickets for Fantasmic dessert party.  It will be so fun to see the decorations, Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.  I will just let him be in charge of what he wants to do and follow him around.
> He thinks that we are going in April before our cruise!   (We are actually having to cancel the cruise but he doesn't know that yet -- that is another story.



Looks like antibiotics are in my future, so thanks.

You will have such a great trip!!  Wish I could do WDW every year with my kids.  But next year will probably be DD's turn for WDW alone with Mom and I'll do a smaller trip with DS.  



jenanderson said:


> I am so sorry for being MIA...I still don't even really have time to post right now.  There has been a bunch of job stuff that I have HAD to focus on and it is eating all my free moments.  I am hoping that by tonight...I will be all caught up with everything and can honestly sit down here and do some posting.
> 
> This is a final reminder to everyone...please send your Healthy Habits data for the 1st week if you haven't done so.  I will be finalizing week one results when I get home tonight.
> 
> I have been reading the posts when I can but I am sorry I have not had time to respond to everyone.    Sometimes life gets so crazy and so overwhelming.  So, I will make the general statement for right now... hugs if you need them and  great job to everyone who has things going the way you want them to.
> 
> Time to run.  I just didn't want you all to think I had disappeared!
> Jen



Glad you found a moment to say hi!  Don't worry about us too much.... we will be here for you when things aren't so crazy!!  



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The trip to my grandparents' was well worth it-on many levels. I slept very well for sleeping on a 50-year-old firm mattress night. Of course, I was up pretty late rambling with my cousins who happened to also be at my grandparents' house to celebrate as well. We had a great time and my grandparents were shocked to see us. When I walked in (goodness knows you don't ring the doorbell at your grandparents' house ), I said "Hi Grandma." She just looked at me. My next statement was, "Don't have a heart attack."  She was speechless for 2+ minutes and it wasn't even her birthday.
> 
> I will catch up with the thread when I return from the gym. I want to get my workout in a little bit after breakfast instead of just before lunch. I felt a little faint getting off the treadmill yesterday. No surprise, I felt nauseous during most of the run. I did eat 3 meals yesterday, so that was a plus, but my timing wasn't great.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> CC



Glad you had a nice visit with the grandparents.  I miss mine dearly.  Enjoy them while you have them.... they are very special people.  And glad you got a decent night's sleep!  Hope the run is good today.


Well... I've rambled on and on now and with that call from the doctor's office, I will need to get moving out of here soon.  The carpet measuring guy came promptly at 8 am!!  WOOHOO!  He was done and out of here by 8:17 am, so at least I don't have to worry about that all day.

I had a great healthy breakfast with the intention of letting it digest while I caught up here and then doing some incline work on the TM... but the incline work will have to wait until after lunch now.  I figure if I can't run, I can at least walk up hills!

I'm going to go brush my hair and brush my teeth and head out to the doctor's office in about 5 minutes.  TTYL.................P


----------



## jennz

mikamah said:


> Just a quick hello this morning and hope you all have a wonderful day.
> 
> I ate like crap yesterday, though I did track every thing I ate, including 2 donuts and am still within my overall points.  I went into activity points, which I wasn't planning.
> 
> Today is a new day and I started off with my yogurt and banana, and then did 5 miles run/walk!!  So I am pumped to keep on the right track.
> 
> Congrats to all this weeks biggest losers, especially Carmiedog and to all of us here, making those small healthy changes which will get us all to our goals.



Great start to your day!  I had to say...isn't it a good feeling when you know you've eaten bad but are still within where you need to be?  That's a big reason I love tracking!  Without tracking I'd be sure there was no reason to stop eating  but by journaling it I can see that even though I'm at the top of my range I'm still where I need to be.


----------



## keenercam

Pamela - I LOVE your system of meal planning!!  WOW you are so disciplined!  I did something like that when DH and I went away to Jamaica earlier this year, for the "kids".  But I didn't assign the meals to particular nights. I made post-its with meal ideas and the ingredients needed for each dinner.  All the post-its went on the side of the kitchen cabinet and I made sure all the ingredients were there.  DS16.5 and DD21.5 LOVED having the ideas and all the ingredients to make the meals.  They discarded the post-its after making that meal.  There was a separate comprehensive list of ideas for breakfasts and lunches.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

HELLO HELLO HELLO!!!!!!!!!


I'm baaaaaccccckkkkkk!!!!

Just popping it to say hey!! Sorry I dropped out of the summer challenge, bad bad me. It wasn't a very good summer and while I was in FL with mom, DD broke here arm here at home so life has not been kind to me. But the wedding is over, it was gorgeous even though DD had a broken arm and DS had an insane black eye from a fall. The kidlets are all back in school, DD is Potty Trained!!!   Life is good. 

Anyway, I'll catch up later, and will send in my weight and all the new stuff (gotta go read up) 

Just wanted say too that I did my first C25K run today and it rocked!!!!! I'm super excited and ready to take this journey with y'all! 

Oh and *pjlla* I got my Bernard and Bianca while I was FL!! You rock girlfriend!!!! They are in my display cabinet in my scrap room so I get to look at them all the time! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Good morning everybody

Popping in to say hi and give a quick report of my own.  I seem to be down a half pound this morning.  I'm no longer sure I trust my scale, but will find out for certain next week when I have my check-up   Hate those women's check-ups but its got to be done.  

Life has been so busy its ridiculous.  Plans for today are shower, laundry, a walk with Onslow and the videos.  Hopefully some real housework in there too.  And at some point I hope life slows down enough to comment on other ppl's posts.  

For the dog owners here I need some advice.  Onslow is not always telling us when he has to go out.  He sometimes uses the paper in his room when he needs to go.  How can I train him better?  He used to be great, and then with some bad weather and bouts of diarrhea he kind of got off the path.  Any ideas anybody has would be great, cause this is causing arguments between Dh and me.  Not a big 1, but an unresolved 1.  Thanks.


----------



## tigger813

I'm back from a great yearly check up!!!!!! Drumroll please........

Down 18 pounds since last August!!!! Would've been 28 if I hadn't gone crazy this summer! And the scale at the dr said the same thing mine said! But the dr was very proud of me! If that's not motivation then what is!!!!!

I had a flu and tetanus shot and blood tests including a Vitamin D test. With my dad's osteoporosis she wanted to find my levels. I'm also to have 1200 mgs of calcium and Vitamin D a day.

I came home and had the leftover steak and cheese from the other night as I was STARVING! That's my big meal for the day. Going to run to the wellness center at 11:30 when it reopens to have my protein shake and green tea.

Catching up on Glee from last night. I came in halfway through the first episode they aired. I'm obsessed with this show!!!! The music brings me back to being in musicals in high school and singing in the choir. I miss that sometimes and if I had the time I would get involved again. DD1 will be in middle school next year and I plan to help with the musicals then. Can't wait until next Tuesday's season premiere! John Stamos!!!!! And I hope Idina Menzel is in more episodes! She's amazing!!!!

It's quite cool here today! It's only 61! It was 47 this morning. I'm not ready to put the heat back on again but the house was cold. It's 66 in the house!

Back to Glee and then heading to the Wellness Center.  Girls start arriving home at 12 so it will be a quick visit again! Won't have time for the 5k today but I will squeeze in another workout of some kind later plus I'm giving a massage later.

Have a great afternoon!!!!


----------



## lisah0711

jenanderson said:


> I am so sorry for being MIA...I still don't even really have time to post right now.  There has been a bunch of job stuff that I have HAD to focus on and it is eating all my free moments.  I am hoping that by tonight...I will be all caught up with everything and can honestly sit down here and do some posting.



, jen!  It's good to be busy, right?    Seems like a lot of us are having that beginning of the school year rush going on.  



keenercam said:


> Congratulations to all of our losers last week and especially to carmiedog. * And congratulations to everyone who is participating in this challenge*.  Just making the effort to eat healthier and to be more active is a huge commitment for many of us and it really does require constant vigilance and planning.
> 
> Seeing my dismal overall goal statistic is a bit depressing, but knowing I lost 4 pounds the week before this challenge started reminds me that my efforts will pay off eventually.  Unfortunately, it is looking as if that won't be this week.  LOL!  I can't believe the scale is creeping up instead of down.  Trying not to be disappointed.  And I'll just keep plugging along.



 You are so right, Cam.  We all deserve a pat on the back for sticking with this through thick and thin.  

Have fun at back to school night.  



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The trip to my grandparents' was well worth it-on many levels. I slept very well for sleeping on a 50-year-old firm mattress night. Of course, I was up pretty late rambling with my cousins who happened to also be at my grandparents' house to celebrate as well. We had a great time and my grandparents were shocked to see us. When I walked in (goodness knows you don't ring the doorbell at your grandparents' house ), I said "Hi Grandma." She just looked at me. My next statement was, "Don't have a heart attack."  She was speechless for 2+ minutes and it wasn't even her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that you had a great time and it sounds like your grandparents were surpirsed and happy with your visit!
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick hello this morning and hope you all have a wonderful day.
> 
> I ate like crap yesterday, though I did track every thing I ate, including 2 donuts and am still within my overall points.  I went into activity points, which I wasn't planning.
> 
> Today is a new day and I started off with my yogurt and banana, and then did 5 miles run/walk!!  So I am pumped to keep on the right track.
> 
> Congrats to all this weeks biggest losers, especially Carmiedog and to all of us here, making those small healthy changes which will get us all to our goals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I would have to say that you did a good job and didn't even really fall off the wagon because you stayed within your points, even if your nutrition wasn't all that great, so way to go!    You know that you are making progress when your off days aren't really off!
> 
> *pjlla,* hope that you are feeling better soon!    I have to say that I am always so impressed with your planning and attention to detail!
> 
> 
> 
> jennz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great start to your day!  I had to say...isn't it a good feeling when you know you've eaten bad but are still within where you need to be?  That's a big reason I love tracking!  Without tracking I'd be sure there was no reason to stop eating  but by journaling it I can see that even though I'm at the top of my range I'm still where I need to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ITA, jenn!
> 
> 
> 
> BernardandMissBianca said:
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO HELLO HELLO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm baaaaaccccckkkkkk!!!!
> 
> Just popping it to say hey!! Sorry I dropped out of the summer challenge, bad bad me. It wasn't a very good summer and while I was in FL with mom, DD broke here arm here at home so life has not been kind to me. But the wedding is over, it was gorgeous even though DD had a broken arm and DS had an insane black eye from a fall. The kidlets are all back in school, DD is Potty Trained!!!   Life is good.
> 
> Anyway, I'll catch up later, and will send in my weight and all the new stuff (gotta go read up)
> 
> Just wanted say too that I did my first C25K run today and it rocked!!!!! I'm super excited and ready to take this journey with y'all!
> 
> Oh and *pjlla* I got my Bernard and Bianca while I was FL!! You rock girlfriend!!!! They are in my display cabinet in my scrap room so I get to look at them all the time! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buffy!  Thanks for joining our challenge.  Glad that the kiddos are okay!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

My mini-goal for the week was to stay on top of my C25K plan. So far, so good. I had a great run/walk yesterday and today, I pushed myself to do a full 20 minutes on the elliptical. Tomorrow, I start Week 2 of C25K, on the treadmill that is. Going to the gym earlier made a huge difference. I came home feeling great!

I will probably have to break this post up into 2 or even 3, depending on you successful I am with smilies today.

Hope everyone has a great, OP day!



Daphne said:


> can i join  plz
> i don't know how to pm
> I need to be a loser!
> thanks daphne



 I see that others have helped out re: PM, but feel free to ask again if you have any difficulties.



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everyone!  Just knowing I'm weighing in and becoming "official" on the weight loss side of things is keeping my eating more in check than I would be otherwise.  (In other words, I didn't stop to get a second Starbucks this morning. )
> 
> Tuesday QOTD: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?  I would use the money to hire a professional organizer to come into my house and help me get started on de-cluttering.  I feel mired in a "I don't want to clean" mood ever since getting home from DLR because I feel like I have no place to put anything. A part of me just wants to toss every book, toy, and container of craft supplies and start fresh!



A woman my sister baby-sat for took 2 weeks consecutively for a vacation one year. The first week was to go somewhere (maybe San Fran) and the 2nd was to recoup. I totally understand We spent from 4:30 yesterday afternoon until 8 this morning away from the house and my mom had to spend twice as long as usual in the laundry room.  (She is the laundry queen and naturally, I am not allowed to help ) 



donac said:


> QOTD If Mickey gave me a $100  I would spend it on fabric to make pillowcases for my friend who gives them to kids with cancer.
> 
> QOTD: It is almost time for Fall. What are you looking forward to about the new season? It doesn't have to be related to working on your healthy/healthier lifestyle, but it can be!
> 
> I love the fall (especially this one) because it means that the weather is getting cooler.  This past summer was just too hot.



Glad to hear you are feeling better.

You and your friend are very caring, amzing women! 

I dont know where the heat came from this summer 



carmiedog said:


> I haven't been around so just poking in to say hi before taking ds to play practice. I had an awesome, perfect week last week!
> 
> On top of PMS, dh got to me this weekend. I cleaned out the bedroom and filled 4 bags with clothes that are now too big. DH's comment? "Don't get rid of them all. You might gain it back like I did." Hello! What about a "great job!" or "you look nice"?



 Sorry about DH.

WTG on your great week last week! 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Living in NE I love when the leaves are all changing colors! We get some amazing color here. I usually take a lot of outdoor photos during this time of year. I am also looking forward to cooler weather since this has been one of the hottest summers I can remember.



The heat 

ITA! I love going through the Berkshires in the fall. 



Rose&Mike said:


> If Mickey gave be $100 I would get a new running skirt for fall and some headbands.
> 
> And I think the other question was what do you like about exercise--I like finishing! I like how I feel when I'm done--like I've accompished something.
> 
> I went for a run this morning and from the first step the back of my knee felt funny. I think I might have over stretched something in strength yesterday. All day it's been a little sore--no pain, no inflammation, just a nagging sore.



Okay. I definitely need to go to a running store. They make running skirts for the seasonsI feel so out of the loop 

ITA with the accomplishment piece. I love when I finish what I set out to do for the day. 

Hope everything is okay with your knee. 



pjlla said:


> I am looking forward to crunching into a fresh-from-the-tree apple!  Apples are one of my favorite fruits but they are truly the BEST in the fall.  I had one for lunch today that I bought at Shaw's yesterday.... it is close, but not quite there yet.  Not sure where it was picked.
> 
> Honestly, other than that I don't look forward to much in the fall... not my favorite season and I DREAD what comes next.
> 
> Tonight's dinner was delicious... glad I saved a few calories for it!!  BBQ pulled pork sandwiches... homemade in the crockpot



Fresh apples have just the perfect crunch, IMO.

Youve heard the joke about the 4 seasons of New England, right? 

Dinner last night does sound delicious. Im not sure my parents know what a crockpot is.  Perhaps I should open them up to the endless possibilites



pinkle said:


> Today I had a TERRIBLE run, my legs were full of cement...which is ironic because yesterday was probably my best run yet!!!
> I am really trying to stay focused and eat right but sometimes I just want toast and PB (after my daily eating is done)



Sorry about the run, but be proud of the run a few days ago. 



tigger813 said:


> I'm back from Kindergarten Orientation. Izzie is doing great and I think she will have a great year. She has a lot of friends in the class and her teacher is great.
> 
> Had another great day food wise and did 5.12 miles on the elliptical and drank lots of water. Interested to see what the scale says in the morning here and at the doctors. NO headaches in a week so I think it was mainly from not enough to eat in the morning. Hoping to get to the wellness center before 10 for breakfast.



Yeah for a great year for DD2 in K and no headaches! 

Hope the scale brings good and consistent news!


----------



## flipflopmom

jennz said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes and pixie dust for dd for her violin auditions.  She thinks it went "okay."  We'll find out what her teacher thinks tomorrow.


Did I miss it?


Connie96 said:


> This cracked me up. I am definitely Southern, but have never considered myself much of a Belle.


That ws my nickname is college b/c of my accent.  Glad you are having better days!



keenercam said:


> QOTD: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?
> Right now, my answer is that I'd put it toward a really cute pair of UGG boots, the ones with the button on the side.I've also been absolutely PERFECT on my weight watchers plan for 8 days straight and have done all this exercise only to have the scale move UP .2.  LOL!  Just my stinkin' luck.


Whoosh is on it's way, you are doing sooo great! I love those boots.  I have black Uggs that I live in in the winter!  



pjlla said:


> I agree with your statement of "no wonder I have bad food habits!"  We learn so many of our habits during childhood... and if they are bad habits, we spend the rest of our lives trying to change them!  Pizza and Crazy Bread and you only ended up 100 cal over?  Not too shabby!!  And I seem to be a bit better..... so maybe the run got things moving out of my sinuses??  Hope so!  Gotta go for now!......P


I have a fellow K teacher that rewards children with candy if they eat all the food on their lunch tray!  I was 100 cal over the high end of my range. Glad you are better!



cclovesdis said:


> I woke up when the alarm went off this morning! got in a 50 minute workout on the Wii and am planning W1D4 (Im doing each week for 4 days) of the C25K later this morning.


Glad you slept, great job on the exercise, coach!  AS for the kids, they've finally learned not talk if there is work (paper) in front of them, adn they'll get to group wrok, centers, etc. faster!



goldcupmom said:


> QOTD - If Mickey gave me $100, I'd be headed for a good massage!  I have to call DD's neuro-muscular massage therapist


Sounds great!





tggrrstarr said:


> This is good to know!  I keep getting weeks where my weight will stay the same or move up by less than a pound.  Then the next week (like last week) I lose a bunch of weight.  Its funny how that works.


SAME HERE!!



Cupcaker said:


> But even out of all this craziness, I am still exercising! even at 11pm when the last guest finally left.


GREAT JOB!



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Well, it's been awhile, but I'm back (almost) into the swing of weight loss.
> Corinna, it was so fun to meet you, even if only for a minute!  I felt like I was meeting a celebrity!


Glad you are back!!  Love your comment about Corinna!



Rose&Mike said:


> . I'm waiting for it to get a few minutes closer to daylight and then I'm going to the park to run.


I am not loving these late sunrises, throwing my morning routine!



jennz said:


> Rose my word girl!  Ole!


  So glad you are back this challenge!



momof2gr8kids said:


> Boy, it's amazing how you look differently at that cookie, or chocolate or unhealthy snack once you start looking at the calories you burn on the treadmill. It's a lot easier to put something back when you equate it to an extra 20 min. on the treadmill.
> .


ITA!

I am so far behind and I keep getting logged out when I try to post, I am replying to a few at a time!  I might eventually get caught up!

QOTD re: Mickey - Not sure, clothes?shoes? purse? massage? spa? gift at HHI this winter? someone to cean my house?  I want it all!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

pjlla said:


> I think we still eat pretty healthy when DH is gone... but less complicated.  I was always brought up to make sure that the DH gets a "big" meal in the evening...



Same here! My mom rarely, rarely cooks, so we have one of my favorite foods: salad with chicken in it. Almost no points, and very filling. 



tiki23 said:


> Dsis and I are off tonight for WDW!  Be back on the 23rd.



Hope you have a great trip! 



my3princes said:


> QOTD Wednesday:  I am looking forward to finding full time employment.  I want to get on a normal family schedule which working nights does not allow.  I think exercise will be easier too.







mommyof2Pirates said:


> I love fall because:
> 
> 1. cooler for running but not too cold.
> 2. My anniversary is 10-11
> 3. Pumpkin patch and Farm tour
> 4. Beautiful scenery
> 5. Football season
> 6. Thanksgiving (is this technically in fall or winter )
> 7. Wearing Jeans but no need for heavy jackets.
> 8. Fall scented candles....apple pie, cinnamon, etc.
> 9. Halloween
> 10. Sleeping with the windows open and fresh air coming in
> 
> Can you tell its my favorite time of year.



Fall sounds like a great season where you live! Plus, your anniversary! Cant beat that! 



goldcupmom said:


> Made it thru today....ate nothing nutritious except celery, berries, banana & my yogurt/fiberone breakfast....junk food galore from being overly tired, but managed to not quite use my APs & make my burn+ on my Bugg.
> 
> Muscles a bit looser - alternating tylenol/advil every 2 hours helps.  Walked 4.89 this morning & 1.67 tonight.  So I have happy dogs!
> 
> In between was chaos....
> 
> QOTD Wednesday:I love fall!  Probably my favorite season:
> 1.  it cools off & I LOVE the cold (yet I"m stuck living in a desert)
> 2.  I can sleep with the windows open
> 3.  I can walk the dogs after dawn & not have to be home by 8a.m. or melt in the heat
> 4.  Apples!  I am GOING to make it to the mountains this fall & the orchard!
> 5.  Usually before halloween I can see SNOW on the mountains from my house.
> 6.  Balloon fiesta!  On a typical year I can see between 500 & 700 from my HOUSE every morning.
> 7.  The animals at the zoo actually come out of their hidden pens.
> 8.  And I could go on & on & on......



What a day you had yesterday: made your burn goal, lots of exercise, just a bit of chaos, and your muscles are feeling better. 

One of my parents dreams was to see the Albuquerque Balloon Festival. It was the first thing they did as soon as my sister and I were both in college. Fall sounds like a beautiful time of the year for you too! 



LuvBaloo said:


> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 1? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST  *!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)
> 
> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1 Superstars!!*
> #10- 1.33% - my3princes
> #9- 1.43% - aamomma
> #8- 1.52% - Chicogirl
> #7- 1.61% - ireland nicole
> #6- 1.64% - TIE!  ImprovGal and disneymom2one
> #5- 1.99% - Worfiedoodles
> #4- 2.09% - tggrrstarr
> #3- 2.22% - jenanderson
> #2- 3.12% - MickeyMagic
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 1 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.77% - carmiedog



WTG to all our Top 10 and especially carmiedog! 



tigger813 said:


> I have my yearly checkup at 9. Can't wait to see what the scale says there. Probably will have blood tests so fasting this morning. Will probably be scheduling my first mammogram now that I'm 40. Hopefully I can get back to have my healthy breakfast. DD2 has dancing at 4 and then DD1 has soccer practice though it's not going to start until 6 and I have someone who wants a massage tonight so DH will take both girls with him. He walked 3 times around the track last night. Glad he's getting some exercise in. Wish I could go to but can't turn away clients.



I dont know how your day could get any busier! 

Good luck at the Drs and with the playdate! 

Oh, and didnt school just start? Your children have a ½ day, I think, and Kathys son had yesterday off. 



flipflopmom said:


> Ran this am - set a PR for a 5K by a minute







jennz said:


> Ugh this cold just won't leave me!!  It's not bad enough to stay in bed but more like an irritation, kwim?  I'm going to take the dogs for our trail walk today around 11 before it gets too hot for them (and me)



Feel better and stay cool!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Good Morning!  I am getting off to a little bit of a late start today.  Breakfast was egg whites, 1 blueberry wheat pancake and a wheat english muffin lightly sprayed with the no calorie butter spray.  I am going to make a soup recipe I found on the food network site in a little bit for either a late lunch or early dinner.  I work a weird schedule today, 4-8:30 so its tough to get a real dinner in.  I might just bring the soup with me and eat it there.  Its a mushroom barley with peas and baby spinach.  

Yesterday's calories were interesting.  I had a planned "bad" meal and an unplanned "bad" meal.  Two slices of pizza for dinner with a fruit salad.  The salad kept me from wanting more than the two slices.  My husband called me just as I was finishing my P90x workout and asked if I wanted Taco Bell.  I gave in and had him get me 2 tacos.  I stayed within my calorie budget and even lost half a pound!  It was a nice treat, but I don't plan on letting it become a habit.

Today's QOTD:  
I love fall.  As you probably could tell already, I love Halloween.  I love the weather, the leaves and the spookiness of the holiday.  My anniversary is also in October, hitting five years this year.  

I went to Michaels yesterday for a few things.  I had about $30 in gift cards, so I planned to spend an additional $20 or so.  I almost died when I saw the number on the register!  Halloween is going to make me broke!  But it worked out, it was just a shock seeing the grand total all at once.  I probably would have spent that much in three trips otherwise.


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz said:


> Ugh this cold just won't leave me!!  It's not bad enough to stay in bed but more like an irritation, kwim?  I'm going to take the dogs for our trail walk today around 11 before it gets too hot for them (and me)


 Feel better. It's supposed to be 93 here today! Yuck!

Lisa--your trip sounds so wonderful. I think we might run the DL 1/2 next year just so we can see World of Color. When we lived in san diego in the 90s, Sea World had some show with water and lights. It was really small, but I loved it! It was my favorite thing. 

Hi Jen! Glad to hear you are doing ok. Hope the job stuff is going well.



keenercam said:


> Seeing my dismal overall goal statistic is a bit depressing, but knowing I lost 4 pounds the week before this challenge started reminds me that my efforts will pay off eventually.  Unfortunately, it is looking as if that won't be this week.  LOL!  I can't believe the scale is creeping up instead of down.  Trying not to be disappointed.  And I'll just keep plugging along.


Hang in there Cam! You have so much going on. I know you can do it.



mikamah said:


> Just a quick hello this morning and hope you all have a wonderful day.
> 
> I ate like crap yesterday, though I did track every thing I ate, including 2 donuts and am still within my overall points.  I went into activity points, which I wasn't planning.
> 
> Today is a new day and I started off with my yogurt and banana, and then did 5 miles run/walk!!  So I am pumped to keep on the right track.
> 
> :


Kathy--great job tracking everything. We all have days where we make some not great choices--should I repost my weekend? You are doing so great with your exercise and you are making tons of good choices. One bad day is just one bad day.

P--hope the doctor visit went well.



jennz said:


> Great start to your day!  I had to say...isn't it a good feeling when you know you've eaten bad but are still within where you need to be?  That's a big reason I love tracking!  Without tracking I'd be sure there was no reason to stop eating  but by journaling it I can see that even though I'm at the top of my range I'm still where I need to be.


Jennifer--you always say the right thing!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> HELLO HELLO HELLO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm baaaaaccccckkkkkk!!!!
> 
> Just popping it to say hey!! Sorry I dropped out of the summer challenge, bad bad me. It wasn't a very good summer and while I was in FL with mom, DD broke here arm here at home so life has not been kind to me. But the wedding is over, it was gorgeous even though DD had a broken arm and DS had an insane black eye from a fall. The kidlets are all back in school, DD is Potty Trained!!!   Life is good.
> 
> Anyway, I'll catch up later, and will send in my weight and all the new stuff (gotta go read up)
> 
> Just wanted say too that I did my first C25K run today and it rocked!!!!! I'm super excited and ready to take this journey with y'all!
> 
> Oh and *pjlla* I got my Bernard and Bianca while I was FL!! You rock girlfriend!!!! They are in my display cabinet in my scrap room so I get to look at them all the time! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!


Welcome back Buffy! Sounds like a very busy sommer!



Octoberbride03 said:


> For the dog owners here I need some advice.  Onslow is not always telling us when he has to go out.  He sometimes uses the paper in his room when he needs to go.  How can I train him better?  He used to be great, and then with some bad weather and bouts of diarrhea he kind of got off the path.  Any ideas anybody has would be great, cause this is causing arguments between Dh and me.  Not a big 1, but an unresolved 1.  Thanks.


Have you tried crate training for a few days? I know it's not for everyone, but it might help to remind him that he needs to wait to go out. Also is it possible he could have a urinary infection? We had one dog who only had accidents when she had an infection. 



tigger813 said:


> I'm back from a great yearly check up!!!!!! Drumroll please........
> 
> Down 18 pounds since last August!!!! Would've been 28 if I hadn't gone crazy this summer! And the scale at the dr said the same thing mine said! But the dr was very proud of me! If that's not motivation then what is!!!!!
> 
> Have a great afternoon!!!!


 Congrats! And so exciting that the scales line up.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My mini-goal for the week was to stay on top of my C25K plan. So far, so good. I had a great run/walk yesterday and today, I pushed myself to do a full 20 minutes on the elliptical. Tomorrow, I start Week 2 of C25K, on the treadmill that is. Going to the gym earlier made a huge difference. I came home feeling great!


Is the elliptical getting easier? Enjoy the start of week 2 tomorrow!

Ok, I've paid bills and I'm on my third load of laundry. Gotta love those days off. I'm going to get my hair colored this afternoon--the gray is starting to bug me in the front. So far my knee is feeling good. I might go this evening to the Y for a little bit. Or I might just take the dog for a walk. Haven't decided yet. I talked to Mike this morning. He gets back at midnight tonight. He told me he's going to have to make another quick trip next week. This time to NC. I think he's probably going to be traveling a lot this fall.

Back to the laundry.

Oh, forgot to say--Congrats to all the Losers and Maintainers!


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose&Mike said:


> I had a nice dinner with friends last night. They both have small children, so I spent a lot of time with not much to contribute, but it was nice. I iced my knee when I got home, and it's feeling good so far today. I am so paranoid about injuries. Not sure if I am going to work out today. I will probably not make my exercise goal this month. We will do a lot of walking this weekend, so I need to pay attention to that so that I can count some towards my goal. Lots of laundry to do today, and I need to clean up the house before we go see ds. I hate coming home to a messy house.



So relieved to hear that your knee is better! Enjoy your time with DS! 



lisah0711 said:


> Fall is one of my favorite seasons.  Fall to me means Halloween decorations -- and we have a lot of them, even though we don't get more than one or two trick or treaters.



Thats it! So jealous, we host the neighborhood post-trick-or-treating get-together. We sometimes have 10 kids at our door at once. 



jenanderson said:


> I am so sorry for being MIA...



Jen-no worries. We understand. Glad to hear that you are busy! 



keenercam said:


> And congratulations to everyone who is participating in this challenge.  Just making the effort to eat healthier and to be more active is a huge commitment for many of us and it really does require constant vigilance and planning.



ITA! 

You will do great tonight. Dont worry about coming in a bit late. The high school in my town is so large even the students need a few years to see the entire building. Im sure lots of parents will be late. And, lots of parents dont go to open house for their high schoolers. You are making a huge, huge effort that I know I would appreciate beyond belief. 



keenercam said:


> CC -- I am so glad you had a nice time with your family at your grandparents' house.  Cute story about your grandmother!    Have a great workout!



Thanks! Got to love my grandmother 



mikamah said:


> Today is a new day and I started off with my yogurt and banana, and then did 5 miles run/walk!!  So I am pumped to keep on the right track.







pjlla said:


> and made this look complicated.  But honestly, I can do all this in about an hour or so on a weekend day.  And I cannot tell you how much it has helped!!!  Especially during really busy times of the year, like swim and robotics and soccer season, which all collide in our house!
> 
> A quick example of a weekly menu here at our house looks like this...
> 
> Glad you had a nice visit with the grandparents.  I miss mine dearly.  Enjoy them while you have them.... they are very special people.  And glad you got a decent night's sleep!  Hope the run is good today.



Thanks for the good wishes. 

Your meal/menu planning doesnt look complicated, but we pretty much do the same thing, although only for a week or so at a time. We do try to keep lots of food in the house, too, so that helps. We can almost always make a salad and there is always at least 1 bag of frozen veggies and pounds of various meats in our freezer. 

Now, your sample menu is much more creative than mine. I may have to borrow some ideas. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> HELLO HELLO HELLO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm baaaaaccccckkkkkk!!!!
> 
> Just popping it to say hey!! Sorry I dropped out of the summer challenge, bad bad me. It wasn't a very good summer and while I was in FL with mom, DD broke here arm here at home so life has not been kind to me. But the wedding is over, it was gorgeous even though DD had a broken arm and DS had an insane black eye from a fall. The kidlets are all back in school, DD is Potty Trained!!!   Life is good.
> 
> Anyway, I'll catch up later, and will send in my weight and all the new stuff (gotta go read up)
> 
> Just wanted say too that I did my first C25K run today and it rocked!!!!! I'm super excited and ready to take this journey with y'all!



Good to hear from you. What a summer you had! 

 for DD!  on starting C25K. Lots of us, including me, have just recently started. 



Octoberbride03 said:


> Popping in to say hi and give a quick report of my own.  I seem to be down a half pound this morning.



Sorry about Onslow. I know next to nothing about dogs, so I am no help. Sorry. Hope there is a quick solution. 



tigger813 said:


> I'm back from a great yearly check up!!!!!! Drumroll please........
> 
> Down 18 pounds since last August!!!! Would've been 28 if I hadn't gone crazy this summer! And the scale at the dr said the same thing mine said! But the dr was very proud of me! If that's not motivation then what is!!!!!







lisah0711 said:


> Glad that you had a great time and it sounds like your grandparents were surpirsed and happy with your visit!



Thanks Lisa!


----------



## jennz

Buuuuuuufffffffffffffffyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!  Why am I picturing a pretty mouse with her head poking through a hole chopped in a door with an axe?    (I really hope someone else gets my joke!)  Poor dd - was she in a cast all summer?

I went for my walk and I have to say the good thing about this rotten cold is I burn more calories!  I kept telling myself while I was trudging through the trails.  I did get done and home before it hit 80 so that was good.  

Taryn  no you didn't miss it - and for everyone else who's asked and I didn't quote (sorry short attention span  ) I really really appreciate it, you have all made my heart happy.  DD finds out today if she's in Honor's Ensemble.    (for you Lisa  )

Also thank you everyone for the well wishes to get rid of this cold!  I just had an inspiration to swallow rather than blow - fill up my stomach with some non-caloric stuff.    Gross right?  It's one of those days.

I ordered more KT tape and compression socks today.  Jen you need to be finding a way to make commission off me.  

Rose thanks for saying I always know the right thing to say   That gave me a smile. I think actually it's that I say so much eventually something's bound to be right but I'll take the compliment.  

I'm going to get some water and read my latest Sookie book (I stopped at the library on the way home).  This is the last in the series.


----------



## jennz

I forgot...tigger what an awesome feeling to be at the doctor and have the scale go DOWN!!!  Very motivating!!

Pam - sloth you are NOT!!  Even while you're sick you're planning menus and organizing.  Me, I'm laying around reading.  I hope your back to your energetic self soon.

Congrats to all the losers and participants, and especially Carniedog!!!


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> QOTD re: Mickey - Not sure, clothes?shoes? purse? massage? spa? gift at HHI this winter? someone to cean my house? * I want it all!!!*



Don't we all?  



cclovesdis said:


> Oh, and didn’t school just start? Your children have a ½ day, I think, and Kathy’s son had yesterday off.



I thought the same thing -- poor kids just starting to get in the routine and then a day off? Don't they know that parents need structure?!? 



tggrrstarr said:


> I stayed within my calorie budget and even lost half a pound!  It was a nice treat, but I don't plan on letting it become a habit.



Nice job and you got a treat, too!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Lisa--your trip sounds so wonderful. I think we might run the DL 1/2 next year just so we can see World of Color. When we lived in san diego in the 90s, Sea World had some show with water and lights. It was really small, but I loved it! It was my favorite thing.



I'm thinking of doing the DL half next year too, Rose.  Wouldn't it be fun if we both got our coast-to-coast medals in 2011?  

You would love WOC.  It is amazing!  





jennz said:


> Taryn  no you didn't miss it - and for everyone else who's asked and I didn't quote (sorry short attention span  ) I really really appreciate it, you have all made my heart happy.  DD finds out today if she's in Honor's Ensemble.    (*for you Lisa*  )



 Thanks, jenn!  

*Anyone interested in switching coaching weeks with MelanieC?  She is scheduled to coach 9/24 through 9/30 and has a conflict because she is going to visit her DD in college.  If you are interested in switching, or taking that week, please PM me. Thanks! *


----------



## keenercam

tigger813 said:


> I'm back from a great yearly check up!!!!!! Drumroll please........
> 
> Down 18 pounds since last August!!!! Would've been 28 if I hadn't gone crazy this summer! And the scale at the dr said the same thing mine said! But the dr was very proud of me! If that's not motivation then what is!!!!!



Congratulations!!!! It's wonderful to have a medical professional tell you how great you are doing. But even more importantly, you should be so proud of yourself!!


Forgot to answer the QOTD:

1.  Fall is my favorite time of year.  I always loved school and I loved going back to campus, too, so fall, for me, has always felt like a time of new beginnings and huge potential for success.

2.  Most of the houses in our neighborhood have fireplaces.  Many nights in the fall, I can smell the fireplaces as I drive through our neighborhood.  It always feels like a "homecoming" to me.

3.  I LOVE marching band/HS football season.  DS17 is in the marching band and is captain of his drumline this year.  He taught himself how to play the snare drum this summer and auditioned for a spot on his very competitive drumline and won the spot and then a week later was named line captain. So it is a time for us to be out there supporting him, enjoying the music and the comaraderie among this group of very talented young performers.

4.  For the past several years, autumn meant training for the Disney half marathon or marathon.  Last year I wasn't able to do that.  I am looking forward to getting back into a routine of training outside this fall.

5.  For many years, we spent Thanksgiving at Disney's Hilton Head Island DVC resort and we absolutely fell in love with the place.  We havent' been able to go the past three Thanksgivings because of Andrew's marching band commitments, but we are going this year.  So, this autumn seems even more exciting to us, especially since we'll get to see some old friends there.

6.  My car's name is Max.  He is a convertible.  I got him October 12 last year.  Autumn is perfect convertible weather.  Max and I are really enjoying the brisk mornings and cool, breezy evenings.  

Yep. LOOOOOOVE autumn!


----------



## brinalyn530

Wednesday QOTD: It is almost time for Fall. What are you looking forward to about the new season? It doesn't have to be related to working on your healthy/healthier lifestyle, but it can be!
-Schedules!
-Cooler weather   not sweating to death going from the car to the office, more comfortable runs, and easier to sleep!
-Not feeling weird (cause everyone else is wearing shorts) or uncomfortably hot in jeans  I honestly could live in jeans 24/7 unless its 150* out which is what this summer felt like everyday (where's the melting smilie )
-Not having to shave my legs everyday  (sorry TMI  but I really hate that particular beauty ritual because my dad is part bear and of course I had to inherit his excess body hair gene so it saves me at least a half hour and numerous band aids when I dont have to do it!)
-Apples/apple cider/apple butter 
-Pretty fall colors
-Pumpkins and pumpkin picking and hay rides
-Halloween (which I love, but DS hates  Ive been dying to do a haunted house for years now and DS always squashes it . Im thinking about going to Markoffs Haunted Forest without him this year to get a good scare and get it out of my system  anyone close want to go with me?)
-crunchy leaves (until I have to sweep them off the driveway and out of the garage )

tiki23  Have a great trip!

Lindsay  Ive been working the financial aspect out in my head, if I can figure that out soon, Ill be joining you guys for the Princess!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wow I just spent 1 1/2 hours catching up on the past two days on here.  This is almost a part time job.
> 
> I even had a dream last night that I was running in a race and had to go over all these old bridges that the planks would break from under me and i would have to climb back up them or jump over huge holes in the bridge.  If thats not an anxiety dream I dont know what it.  I know the feelings will pass....
> 
> Can you tell its my favorite time of year.


No joke on the part time job comment !

The trail I run by my house has lots of wooden boardwalk type parts and a few actual wooden plank bridges, every once in a while as I am running Ill picture what it would look like if I fell through  . It always makes me laugh to myself even though Im sure that it would be really painful if it actually happened. Yeah, Im a weirdo . Anyways, hope you have less anxious dreams! I know you guys will all do great at the half!

Fall is my favorite time of year too - I wish it could be fall all year round!

Congrats to all of our losers and especially carmiedog  !

CC  Glad to hear you had a nice visit with your grandparents!

Taryn  WTG on the PR!

A quick note on school schedules - we started back to school on August 30th and we've already had three days off - Labor Day, Rosh Hashanah, and Primary Election Day - geesh, enough already!

Its a beautiful day today and Im in kind of a silly mood for some reason. I really should get some actual work done though, so let me get off the boards and get to it. 

Have a great, on plan rest of the day everyone!

Bree


----------



## tigger813

cclovesdis said:


> I dont know how your day could get any busier!
> 
> Good luck at the Drs and with the playdate!
> 
> Oh, and didnt school just start? Your children have a ½ day, I think, and Kathys son had yesterday off.



I know it's ridiculous. They have about 16 throughout the year. It's for teacher training. Why to have one the second week of school is beyond me. DD1 is poking her way through her hw. I have to leave in an hour for DD2s dance class. Her playdate is still going on. Better than I thought though they did leave the yard without telling me. Need to check on them again.

Need to take some ibuprofen. I had the flu shot and tetanus shot and I have a bit of a headache. I'm behind on my water for the day as well. I wish I could get in another workout today but that's not in the cards!!!

Oh well, I'll probably do more tomorrow if my arms not too sore!  Loving the DisRadio music this afternoon.


----------



## mikamah

jennz said:


> I just had an inspiration to swallow rather than blow - fill up my stomach with some non-caloric stuff.    Gross right?  It's one of those days.
> 
> Rose thanks for saying I always know the right thing to say.


Jennz, Rose is so right, you do always know the right thing to say, as the above quote states.  You crack me up, girl.  So glad you've got more time for this challenge.  



lisah0711 said:


> After hearing about your fun mother/son trip this spring and thanks to mikamah's surprise trip with her DS, my DS wanted a surprise trip.  We are going to Disneyland for 3 nights on Columbus Day week-end -- thank you DVC.  We will be at the DL Hotel.  It's hard to plan when you can't ask "what do you want to do?"  I have a couple of ADRs, including one for World of Color, and tickets for Fantasmic dessert party.  It will be so fun to see the decorations, Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.  I will just let him be in charge of what he wants to do and follow him around.
> He thinks that we are going in April before our cruise!   (We are actually having to cancel the cruise but he doesn't know that yet -- that is another story.


You are going to need to rest up before your trip, if Robert is anything like michael.  This was the first trip we took that he was telling me it was time to go to Magic Kingdom in the mornings.  So sorry about the cruise.  That's a bummer.  Was it a school scheduling thing?  Hope you can re-plan one for the near future.



cclovesdis said:


> The trip to my grandparents' was well worth it-on many levels. I slept very well for sleeping on a 50-year-old firm mattress night. Of course, I was up pretty late rambling with my cousins who happened to also be at my grandparents' house to celebrate as well. We had a great time and my grandparents were shocked to see us. When I walked in (goodness knows you don't ring the doorbell at your grandparents' house ), I said "Hi Grandma." She just looked at me. My next statement was, "Don't have a heart attack."  She was speechless for 2+ minutes and it wasn't even her birthday.


Cute story, CC.  Sounds like a nice visit to grandmas house.  I remember visits to my grandmothers house when we were kids were always so fun.  



jennz said:


> Great start to your day!  I had to say...isn't it a good feeling when you know you've eaten bad but are still within where you need to be?  That's a big reason I love tracking!  Without tracking I'd be sure there was no reason to stop eating  but by journaling it I can see that even though I'm at the top of my range I'm still where I need to be.


It's so true.  I know if I track, even if I go over, I'm going to be better off than if I don't.  We had an inservice for lunch today, and I had a 12 point panera sandwich, skipped the chips and yummy cookies though, and am planning to stay in my points today.  

My3princes- I remember the hills of vermont are not very bike friendly.  I did a vermont bike tour up by lake champlaine, years ago that was rated "easy- gently rolling hills"  and can vividly remember climbing this neverending "gentle" hill and when I got to the top where it turned, it went up even further, and just a few expletives came out of my mouth.  So good for you for biking yesterday!!  

Rose- Glad you knee is feeling better today and you're taking it easy.  When is the wine and dine half marathon?  Gotta make sure you are ready for that.

Wish I had more time.  Michael just got home and my sister just arrived.  We're watching her 2 kids while she does a cpr course, and then she's taking michael so I can go to his schools open house night.  It is funny to have had yesterday off after only 4 days of school, but it was our preliminary election day so the middle school was in use for voting, so I think that's why it was closed.  They seem to schedule teacher conferences for voting day here.  It's nice to get slowly used to school, I guess.  Michael is actually looking forward to some real homework.  

Be back later to catch up and answer qotds.  Though I did remember another reason I like to exercise is so I can eat more.


----------



## disneymom2one

QOTD: I love everything about fall semester (sorry I think in semesters).  I love the weather.  I love the fact that the crowds go away.  I live about ten minutes from Destin and love being there this time of year.  It feels like "home".  I love the fact we take our big vacation of the year over winter break so we spend fall planning.  The trip is usually to WDW but we're trying to branch out.


----------



## pjlla

keenercam said:


> Pamela - I LOVE your system of meal planning!!  WOW you are so disciplined!  I did something like that when DH and I went away to Jamaica earlier this year, for the "kids".  But I didn't assign the meals to particular nights. I made post-its with meal ideas and the ingredients needed for each dinner.  All the post-its went on the side of the kitchen cabinet and I made sure all the ingredients were there.  DS16.5 and DD21.5 LOVED having the ideas and all the ingredients to make the meals.  They discarded the post-its after making that meal.  There was a separate comprehensive list of ideas for breakfasts and lunches.



Thanks... it isn't so much about the discipline, but I HATE cooking and meal planning and I always procrastinated about it. Then it would be 5pm and there would be nothing to eat!! And I would be scrambling at the last minute to come up with something.  Plus, where we live, there is no option of food delivery or a "quick" trip for fast food, so you eat at home or go hungry!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm baaaaaccccckkkkkk!!!!
> 
> Oh and *pjlla* I got my Bernard and Bianca while I was FL!! You rock girlfriend!!!! They are in my display cabinet in my scrap room so I get to look at them all the time! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!



Glad to have you back.... and you're welcome! 



tigger813 said:


> Down 18 pounds since last August!!!! Would've been 28 if I hadn't gone crazy this summer! And the scale at the dr said the same thing mine said! But the dr was very proud of me! If that's not motivation then what is!!!!!



WOOHOO!  Nice job on the 18 pounds!!!  

 I need to check out Glee.... I think I'd like it.  The only things that got me through high school were music/choir, cheerleading, and the boyfriend!! I hated most classes and barely scraped by... and I'm sure I would have found EVERY excuse in the book to miss school if it weren't for the three things I mentioned!



lisah0711 said:


> :*pjlla,* hope that you are feeling better soon!    I have to say that I am always so impressed with your planning and attention to detail!



Thanks for the well wishes!  



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My mini-goal for the week was to stay on top of my C25K plan. So far, so good. I had a great run/walk yesterday and today, I pushed myself to do a full 20 minutes on the elliptical. Tomorrow, I start Week 2 of C25K, on the treadmill that is. Going to the gym earlier made a huge difference. I came home feeling great!
> 
> Fresh apples have just the perfect crunch, IMO.
> 
> Youve heard the joke about the 4 seasons of New England, right?
> 
> Dinner last night does sound delicious. Im not sure my parents know what a crockpot is.  Perhaps I should open them up to the endless possibilites



Glad you are finding the time to keep up with the C25K and that you found a way to fit in the gym!  

Four seasons??? You mean winter, mud season, summer, and winter again??

Honestly, I LOVE my crockpot... but I could use a few new recipes for it.  Hard to find light healthy recipes for the crockpot, as so many of them include big hunks of fatty meat and/or cream of ___________ soup.  But I manage. I actually own 4 crockpots!!   I have been known to have 2 or 3 going at once!



Rose&Mike said:


> P--hope the doctor visit went well.



It went as well as could be expected.  I pick up my Z-pack (antibiotics) this evening and should be feeling much better by tomorrow at this time.

Conversation went something like this (after exam)...(PUTTING ON A THICK ACCENT)  Dr. says......"Ms. Anderson, I believe you have a sinus infection and will need some antibiotics."  My reply..... (SAID WITH SARCASM).... "No SH__ Sherlock!!"  

Okay.... so that wasn't my actual reply!!   But I was thinking it!!  WHY COULDN'T THEY JUST BELIEVE ME AND CALL THE Rx IN??!!  I have to drive almost an hour to get to the stupid office so they can tap my face, cause me pain and then tell me what I already knew!! Oh well.... at least I will be better soon!!



cclovesdis said:


> Your meal/menu planning doesnt look complicated, but we pretty much do the same thing, although only for a week or so at a time. We do try to keep lots of food in the house, too, so that helps. We can almost always make a salad and there is always at least 1 bag of frozen veggies and pounds of various meats in our freezer.
> 
> Now, your sample menu is much more creative than mine. I may have to borrow some ideas.



Wow... really?? You thought that was creative?  It seemed pretty boring to me.  The only thing that was unusual was the shrimp.  I only serve it a few times a year.  Borrow away.... and I can share more if you are interested.



jennz said:


> Pam - sloth you are NOT!!  Even while you're sick you're planning menus and organizing.  Me, I'm laying around reading.  I hope your back to your energetic self soon.



Maybe you are sicker than me??  Sure, I would love to have a good lie down today, but doesn't appear that there will be time.  Plus, I don't feel terrible...just the sinus pain.  Hope you are better soon too!!


Okay.... as I mentioned above, I have seen the doctor and gotten a prescription for Z-pack, so I will be better soon.  He had me bend over at the waist to see how the pain was... DUH!!  I just about jumped off the chair from the pain.  I think that convinced him .  

Figured while I was in Concord I would run around a bit.... quick trip into Joanne's Fabrics for some scrapping stuff, a walk through Goodwill (nothing good today), and a stop at Bed, Bath, and Beyond to look for new bedding for DS (he has caught my redecorating bug and wants to redecorate his bedroom!  So long to Buzz Lightyear I guess!).  

Even though it was well past lunch time, I decided to hold off and eat when I got home.  It was a good choice.  I had a much healthier (and cheaper) lunch than I would have trying to grab something at a drive-thru.  I had some leftover chili from Monday night with a few extra beans and some sauteed green peppers (extras from breakfast today) and a few big tbls of picante tossed on top.  It was delicious and just 3 points!!  I topped it off with an apple and I am full. 

I'm home again tomorrow because I need to coach robotics at 2pm, so I will catch up on the laundry and such tomorrow.  Today is kind of a lost cause.   Plus I need to get started on the 100 shower invitations that my darling SIL wrangled me into making for her.  

TTYL.........................P


----------



## tigger813

Kathy- Ash couldn't wait to have homework. Today of course it took 3 hours and only should've taken about an hour. Hard time focusing today for some reason. She just hopped on the elliptical to try and do a mile. Izzie just finished her playdate and is having a snack before getting ready for dancing.

I'm going to be doing a WLC at the wellness starting next week. I can alternate between going on a Wednesday or Thursday night due to my schedule. They'll sign me up for one group for the weight loss part. 

So excited that we're going to have a nice weekend. I'm selling Usborne books at a local fall festival on Saturday and Sunday so I probably won't get much in terms of workouts in but definitely going to try and just drink a lot of water. I'll try and bring some protein and snack bars to eat. We're planning on having pizza Friday night for supper. We usually watch Project Runway during supper and then we'll have to play some games since I won't see much of them this weekend. We try and do family stuff on Friday nights. Next week I will get the new Tinkerbell for us to watch together. We love those movies!!! We're missing one of the movies right now. The newest Barbie movie also came out but I'll save that for Izzie's b'day.

Have a great night. Need to get everybody ready for the night.


----------



## goldcupmom

keenercam said:


> I can't believe the scale is creeping up instead of down.  Trying not to be disappointed.  And I'll just keep plugging along.



I'm right there with you , Cam, and it's downright, depressingly, disgusting.  A scale bashing may be in order and very therapeutic!



mikamah said:


> I ate like crap yesterday, though I did track every thing I ate, including 2 donuts and am still within my overall points.  I went into activity points, which I wasn't planning.



Wow!  That could have been my post!  Maybe it's a phenom we're sharing over the internet like this crud going around!  But I did resist stopping at Dunkin' Donuts  and Krispy Kreme as I drove by last night.



tigger813 said:


> Down 18 pounds since last August!!!!



That is an AWESOME loss!  Your hard work has paid off!



keenercam said:


> 6.  My car's name is Max.  He is a convertible.  I got him October 12 last year.  Autumn is perfect convertible weather.  Max and I are really enjoying the brisk mornings and cool, breezy evenings.
> Yep. LOOOOOOVE autumn!



Last night I put the top down, too, to enjoy the stars & the breeze when I had to take DS21 to UNM & then pick the DBF up at work.  It was gorgeous.  One thing about NM, it's such an empty place that you can really see the stars...even in the city!

I'm having a pity party day.  Not nearly enough sleep - about 8 hrs in 2 nights, feeling fat, & jealous that DH finally decided he should lose weight (he had a heart attack 4 yrs ago at age 48 & needs to - and, of course, drops 20 lbs in nothing flat.  And goes to the gym at his DSis apt. to work out - only 1 guest allowed.  Then DD & DS21 are going to the gym daily on campus, and I'm stuck not even having time to walk the dogs today 'cuz I'm constantly running & doing for everyone else to the point of exhaustion.  GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!  And DS21 constantly refers to me as an 'oompa loompa' which isn't exactly an image too many people want, and DD comments that I would have to lose like 80 lbs for anyone to even tell.  Sigh.....but so far I've stayed away from stress eating.  Success in small doses.

I'm hoping it cools off enough tonight so I can do my long walk after the sun starts going down.  It's only 85 here right now, but at 6000', that's HOT!

Have a good evening all, in case I don't get back!


----------



## cherry-pops

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: It is almost time for Fall. What are you looking forward to about the new season? It doesn't have to be related to working on your healthy/healthier lifestyle, but it can be!


 There isn't really that much to look forward to, other than the countdown to Christmas! haha. It gets so cold, wet and windy here. But I do lots more shopping, which I love. Can't wait to get a new pair of boots and a coat - I like stuff! 



LuvBaloo said:


> Congratulations * carmiedog *!!!  :


 Amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone.  I only have a few minutes.  Have to make dinner because dh has a 6pm meeting.  then we have to go back up to where my school is and go to a fund raiser.  A local ice cream/italian ice place is having the principals from the two high schools scoop ice cream.  The one that scoops the most will get extra money for their senior class.  I skipped my snack this afternoon and usually only get a small so I should be okay for the day.

jennz I hope that you are feeling better soon.  I am feeling better, not 100% but better.  BUT dh came home and said his throat is sore.

pjilla I am the queen of the crockpot  I think at last count I own 6.  From 1 1/2 quart to 6 quart.  I have a light crockpot cookbook.  I will start looking through there and maybe post some for people to use. Ds2 now owns 2.  I gave him a small one for Christmas last year.  This summer he called me and asked if $20 was a good price for a 6 qt.  I told him yes and he and two other friends each bought one.  He plans on making pulled pork.

Congrats to all the top 10 especially carmiedog

Congrats tigger on 18 pounds.

Have a great evening


----------



## lovedvc

Please tell me I am not the only one who sabotages themselve.  I know my weakness ICE CREAM.  I can't have it in the house.  Every Friday the kids get to pick a place and we go.  That's my ice cream for the week.  But last night the local store had ice cream on sale, a half gallon for $1.99.  Who can pass that up?  The kids wanted it.  Yeah right I wanted it, so I went and picked it up, 2 half-gallons.  One for you, One for me.  I had 2 cups last night and this afternoon I had a 1/2 cup.  Tonight I am going out to dinner with people from work.  I only have 7 pts plus 4 activity points left for the day.  I do have 24 flex points left, but don't like to use them.  I guess I am picking the grilled shrimp tonight.  I know when I get home I will be back in that ice cream.  I have absolutely no willpower when it comes to ice cream.


----------



## pjlla

goldcupmom said:


> I'm having a pity party day.  Not nearly enough sleep - about 8 hrs in 2 nights, feeling fat, & jealous that DH finally decided he should lose weight (he had a heart attack 4 yrs ago at age 48 & needs to - and, of course, drops 20 lbs in nothing flat.  And goes to the gym at his DSis apt. to work out - only 1 guest allowed.  Then DD & DS21 are going to the gym daily on campus, and I'm stuck not even having time to walk the dogs today 'cuz I'm constantly running & doing for everyone else to the point of exhaustion.  GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!  *And DS21 constantly refers to me as an 'oompa loompa' which isn't exactly an image too many people want, and DD comments that I would have to lose like 80 lbs for anyone to even tell*.  Sigh.....but so far I've stayed away from stress eating.  Success in small doses.



I think perhaps, as the Mom, it is time to have a talk with these kids.  Let them know that even though it is said tongue-in-cheek, it still hurts your feelings.  You are making an effort to improve your life and your health and your weight and they need to either support that or ZIP IT!  If you were trying to stop drinking or smoking, would they say things like "You'll probably always be an alcoholic!" or "Why stop now... you'll probably get lung cancer any how!"   ???  I hope not!  They're your kids... and you love them and I'm sure that they love you too... but they are forgetting that you are also a human being with feeling and they are being hurtful. 



donac said:


> pjilla I am the queen of the crockpot  I think at last count I own 6.  From 1 1/2 quart to 6 quart.  I have a light crockpot cookbook.  I will start looking through there and maybe post some for people to use. Ds2 now owns 2.  I gave him a small one for Christmas last year.  This summer he called me and asked if $20 was a good price for a 6 qt.  I told him yes and he and two other friends each bought one.  He plans on making pulled pork.



Okay... you win!! I own 4, but one is still in the box in the basement.  Brand new in the box from a yardsale this spring... $5.... couldn't pass it up!!  I'd love some new recipes!!

Can't WAIT for SURVIVOR tonight!!!!!!  My favorite show ever!   We used to have take-out chinese food the for the season premiere... but not anymore.  I'll try to save some points and enjoy some micropopcorn and a cup of tea... or a chocolate vitamuffin while I watch tonight!  

I'm off.......................P


----------



## pjlla

lovedvc said:


> Please tell me I am not the only one who sabotages themselve.  I know my weakness ICE CREAM.  I can't have it in the house.  Every Friday the kids get to pick a place and we go.  That's my ice cream for the week.  But last night the local store had ice cream on sale, a half gallon for $1.99.  Who can pass that up?  The kids wanted it.  Yeah right I wanted it, so I went and picked it up, 2 half-gallons.  One for you, One for me.  I had 2 cups last night and this afternoon I had a 1/2 cup.  Tonight I am going out to dinner with people from work.  I only have 7 pts plus 4 activity points left for the day.  I do have 24 flex points left, but don't like to use them.  I guess I am picking the grilled shrimp tonight.  I know when I get home I will be back in that ice cream.  I have absolutely no willpower when it comes to ice cream.



Consider it a lesson learned and remember not to have it at home anymore.  Or try to find an alternative kind that the kids like and you don't?  Sometimes I will buy ice cream sandwiches or something like that for the family.... it is still a treat for them, but doesn't really tempt me at all.  Plus it is built in portion control for the rest of them!! (Unless they eat more than one, of course... )

BTW, what kind is it??  How did you manage to have two cups last night and another 1/2 c today and still have 24 flex points to use?  Are you using regular daily points for the ice cream?  Just curious? ...........P


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi Y'all

I make menus for the next week every Saturday- I've found it to be really helpful.  I do the shopping list at the same time while I have my recipes out.  It only takes about 15 minutes a week and then I know I have everything.  Although I keep a couple quick fix options ready to go just in case...

QOTD: fall doesn't really happen here, so I'll go along with the pp who said it's closer to Christmas

I can't believe it!  I got on the scale this am and I'm finally under 250(249.4) (which, I know to a lot of gals still seems big, but I started at 297, and taking that lower weight off the drs scale feels pretty awesome right now)


----------



## goldcupmom

pjlla said:


> I think perhaps, as the Mom, it is time to have a talk with these kids.  Let them know that even though it is said tongue-in-cheek, it still hurts your feelings.  You are making an effort to improve your life and your health and your weight and they need to either support that or ZIP IT!  If you were trying to stop drinking or smoking, would they say things like "You'll probably always be an alcoholic!" or "Why stop now... you'll probably get lung cancer any how!"   ???  I hope not!  They're your kids... and you love them and I'm sure that they love you too... but they are forgetting that you are also a human being with feeling and they are being hurtful.
> 
> 
> 
> Lord knows I try!  DH doesn't help.  Basically says nothing to anyone, even me.  When I try to encourage him or compliment him on his loss (and it shows) I am told to stop and it's none of my business.  Tough group here.  I THINK DS21 might be starting to get it after I started crying in front of his friends when he jokingly said it last week.  Maybe.....
Click to expand...


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Just a bit of time for a few response. I will check back later as well.

Have a great evening!

CC



flipflopmom said:


> Did I miss it?Glad you slept, great job on the exercise, coach!  AS for the kids, they've finally learned not talk if there is work (paper) in front of them, adn they'll get to group wrok, centers, etc. faster!
> 
> QOTD re: Mickey - Not sure, clothes?shoes? purse? massage? spa? gift at HHI this winter? someone to cean my house?  I want it all!!!



Thanks! The exercise has been so helpful. I am really thinking about telling my doctor that I want to only take 1 med, and possibly only every other day...I will of course, let her make the final judgment. 

You crack me up!



tggrrstarr said:


> Today's QOTD:
> I love fall.  As you probably could tell already, I love Halloween.  I love the weather, the leaves and the spookiness of the holiday.  My anniversary is also in October, hitting five years this year.



Fall can be such a great time of the year. 

Happy Anniversary, a bit early!



Rose&Mike said:


> Is the elliptical getting easier? Enjoy the start of week 2 tomorrow!



You know, it is getting much easier. I was able to use the hand holders (?) for a lot of the time as well. Thanks for asking!



jennz said:


> I went for my walk and I have to say the good thing about this rotten cold is I burn more calories!  I kept telling myself while I was trudging through the trails.  I did get done and home before it hit 80 so that was good.



Colds having a positive..would never have guessed. 

 for battling through being under the weather and hiking!

Enjoy your book!



keenercam said:


> Forgot to answer the QOTD:
> 
> 1.  Fall is my favorite time of year.  I always loved school and I loved going back to campus, too, so fall, for me, has always felt like a time of new beginnings and huge potential for success.
> 
> 2.  Most of the houses in our neighborhood have fireplaces.  Many nights in the fall, I can smell the fireplaces as I drive through our neighborhood.  It always feels like a "homecoming" to me.
> 
> 3.  I LOVE marching band/HS football season.  DS17 is in the marching band and is captain of his drumline this year.  He taught himself how to play the snare drum this summer and auditioned for a spot on his very competitive drumline and won the spot and then a week later was named line captain. So it is a time for us to be out there supporting him, enjoying the music and the comaraderie among this group of very talented young performers.
> 
> 4.  For the past several years, autumn meant training for the Disney half marathon or marathon.  Last year I wasn't able to do that.  I am looking forward to getting back into a routine of training outside this fall.
> 
> 5.  For many years, we spent Thanksgiving at Disney's Hilton Head Island DVC resort and we absolutely fell in love with the place.  We havent' been able to go the past three Thanksgivings because of Andrew's marching band commitments, but we are going this year.  So, this autumn seems even more exciting to us, especially since we'll get to see some old friends there.
> 
> 6.  My car's name is Max.  He is a convertible.  I got him October 12 last year.  Autumn is perfect convertible weather.  Max and I are really enjoying the brisk mornings and cool, breezy evenings.
> 
> Yep. LOOOOOOVE autumn!



Congrats to DS! 

Enjoy your time at HHI!



brinalyn530 said:


> Wednesday QOTD: It is almost time for Fall. What are you looking forward to about the new season? It doesn't have to be related to working on your healthy/healthier lifestyle, but it can be!
> -Schedules!
> -Cooler weather   not sweating to death going from the car to the office, more comfortable runs, and easier to sleep!
> -Not feeling weird (cause everyone else is wearing shorts) or uncomfortably hot in jeans  I honestly could live in jeans 24/7 unless its 150* out which is what this summer felt like everyday (where's the melting smilie )
> -Not having to shave my legs everyday  (sorry TMI  but I really hate that particular beauty ritual because my dad is part bear and of course I had to inherit his excess body hair gene so it saves me at least a half hour and numerous band aids when I dont have to do it!)
> -Apples/apple cider/apple butter
> -Pretty fall colors
> -Pumpkins and pumpkin picking and hay rides
> -Halloween (which I love, but DS hates  Ive been dying to do a haunted house for years now and DS always squashes it . Im thinking about going to Markoffs Haunted Forest without him this year to get a good scare and get it out of my system  anyone close want to go with me?)
> -crunchy leaves (until I have to sweep them off the driveway and out of the garage )







tigger813 said:


> Need to take some ibuprofen. I had the flu shot and tetanus shot and I have a bit of a headache. I'm behind on my water for the day as well. I wish I could get in another workout today but that's not in the cards!!!



Hope the headache goes away. 



mikamah said:


> Cute story, CC.  Sounds like a nice visit to grandmas house.  I remember visits to my grandmothers house when we were kids were always so fun.



Thanks Kathy!

Thanks Bree!



disneymom2one said:


> I love the fact we take our big vacation of the year over winter break so we spend fall planning.  The trip is usually to WDW but we're trying to branch out.



Would you like some unsolicited suggestions? My parents think that my sister and I need to see the US. We've been all over the place. San Fran and Napa Valley was one summer. Another summer was Las Vegas, the Grand Canyon, and lots more. Another summer we flew into Rapid City, SD and saw Mt. Rushmore, than drove through Wyoming and saw Yellowstone, then flew home out of Bozeman, MT. We've been to the Painted Dessert, the Petrified Forest, White Sands, the Hooever Damn, and more. 

My parents think that there are so many places to visit other than WDW, but my sister and I, well, we have our own thoughts.



pjlla said:


> Glad you are finding the time to keep up with the C25K and that you found a way to fit in the gym!
> 
> *Thanks!*
> 
> Four seasons??? You mean winter, mud season, summer, and winter again??
> 
> *Yeah, pretty much. Around here the joke goes winter, still winter, winter again, and construction. *
> 
> Honestly, I LOVE my crockpot... but I could use a few new recipes for it.  Hard to find light healthy recipes for the crockpot, as so many of them include big hunks of fatty meat and/or cream of ___________ soup.  But I manage. I actually own 4 crockpots!!   I have been known to have 2 or 3 going at once!
> 
> *I am going to find a crockpot. There must be one in our house somewhere.*
> 
> Conversation went something like this (after exam)...(PUTTING ON A THICK ACCENT)  Dr. says......"Ms. Anderson, I believe you have a sinus infection and will need some antibiotics."  My reply..... (SAID WITH SARCASM).... "No SH__ Sherlock!!"
> 
> 
> 
> *Yay for the Z-pack!*
> 
> Wow... really?? You thought that was creative?  It seemed pretty boring to me.  The only thing that was unusual was the shrimp.  I only serve it a few times a year.  Borrow away.... and I can share more if you are interested.
> 
> *Thanks!*
> 
> Even though it was well past lunch time, I decided to hold off and eat when I got home.  It was a good choice.  I had a much healthier (and cheaper) lunch than I would have trying to grab something at a drive-thru.  I had some leftover chili from Monday night with a few extra beans and some sauteed green peppers (extras from breakfast today) and a few big tbls of picante tossed on top.  It was delicious and just 3 points!!  I topped it off with an apple and I am full.



Great choice at lunch! 



tigger813 said:


> I'm going to be doing a WLC at the wellness starting next week. I can alternate between going on a Wednesday or Thursday night due to my schedule. They'll sign me up for one group for the weight loss part.







goldcupmom said:


> I'm having a pity party day.  Not nearly enough sleep - about 8 hrs in 2 nights, feeling fat, & jealous that DH finally decided he should lose weight (he had a heart attack 4 yrs ago at age 48 & needs to - and, of course, drops 20 lbs in nothing flat.  And goes to the gym at his DSis apt. to work out - only 1 guest allowed.  Then DD & DS21 are going to the gym daily on campus, and I'm stuck not even having time to walk the dogs today 'cuz I'm constantly running & doing for everyone else to the point of exhaustion.  GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!  And DS21 constantly refers to me as an 'oompa loompa' which isn't exactly an image too many people want, and DD comments that I would have to lose like 80 lbs for anyone to even tell.  Sigh.....but so far I've stayed away from stress eating.  Success in small doses.



Very successful in my book!


----------



## lovedvc

pjlla said:


> Consider it a lesson learned and remember not to have it at home anymore.  Or try to find an alternative kind that the kids like and you don't?  Sometimes I will buy ice cream sandwiches or something like that for the family.... it is still a treat for them, but doesn't really tempt me at all.  Plus it is built in portion control for the rest of them!! (Unless they eat more than one, of course... )
> 
> BTW, what kind is it??  How did you manage to have two cups last night and another 1/2 c today and still have 24 flex points to use?  Are you using regular daily points for the ice cream?  Just curious? ...........P



Totally used my regular daily points for the ice cream.  I'd rather skip the healthy stuff to make room for the bad stuff.


----------



## cclovesdis

lisah0711 said:


> I thought the same thing -- poor kids just starting to get in the routine and then a day off? Don't they know that parents need structure?!? [/SIZE][/COLOR][/B]





brinalyn530 said:


> A quick note on school schedules - we started back to school on August 30th and we've already had three days off - Labor Day, Rosh Hashanah, and Primary Election Day - geesh, enough already!





tigger813 said:


> I know it's ridiculous. They have about 16 throughout the year. It's for teacher training. Why to have one the second week of school is beyond me.





mikamah said:


> It is funny to have had yesterday off after only 4 days of school, but it was our preliminary election day so the middle school was in use for voting, so I think that's why it was closed.  They seem to schedule teacher conferences for voting day here.  It's nice to get slowly used to school, I guess.  Michael is actually looking forward to some real homework.



So, right after I posted that I was suprised by the day off and 1/2, I looked out my window. Yep, you guessed it. The kids in my town had a 1/2 day today too.


----------



## cclovesdis

cherry-pops said:


> There isn't really that much to look forward to, other than the countdown to Christmas! haha. It gets so cold, wet and windy here. But I do lots more shopping, which I love. Can't wait to get a new pair of boots and a coat - I like stuff!



 that's some weather. Now, shopping, that I could handle. 

Stay warm!



donac said:


> He plans on making pulled pork.



Could either you or pjlla please post a recipe for pulled pork? We need to eat something different. Please?



lovedvc said:


> Please tell me I am not the only one who sabotages themselve.  I know my weakness ICE CREAM.  I can't have it in the house.  Every Friday the kids get to pick a place and we go.  That's my ice cream for the week.  But last night the local store had ice cream on sale, a half gallon for $1.99.  Who can pass that up?  The kids wanted it.  Yeah right I wanted it, so I went and picked it up, 2 half-gallons.  One for you, One for me.  I had 2 cups last night and this afternoon I had a 1/2 cup.  Tonight I am going out to dinner with people from work.  I only have 7 pts plus 4 activity points left for the day.  I do have 24 flex points left, but don't like to use them.  I guess I am picking the grilled shrimp tonight.  I know when I get home I will be back in that ice cream.  I have absolutely no willpower when it comes to ice cream.



I think "out of sight, out of mind" could help. Could you donate it to another family on your street? We do often do that when we make desserts. Just a though. 



ireland_nicole said:


> I can't believe it!  I got on the scale this am and I'm finally under 250(249.4) (which, I know to a lot of gals still seems big, but I started at 297, and taking that lower weight off the drs scale feels pretty awesome right now)







goldcupmom said:


> I THINK DS21 might be starting to get it after I started crying in front of his friends when he jokingly said it last week.  Maybe.....





I've quoted Eleanor Roosevelt before, but I will never forget something she said, "No one can make you feel inferior without your consent."


----------



## MacG

lovedvc said:


> Please tell me I am not the only one who sabotages themselve.  I know my weakness ICE CREAM.  I can't have it in the house.  Every Friday the kids get to pick a place and we go.  That's my ice cream for the week.  But last night the local store had ice cream on sale, a half gallon for $1.99.  Who can pass that up?  The kids wanted it.  Yeah right I wanted it, so I went and picked it up, 2 half-gallons.  One for you, One for me.  I had 2 cups last night and this afternoon I had a 1/2 cup.  Tonight I am going out to dinner with people from work.  I only have 7 pts plus 4 activity points left for the day.  I do have 24 flex points left, but don't like to use them.  I guess I am picking the grilled shrimp tonight.  I know when I get home I will be back in that ice cream.  I have absolutely no willpower when it comes to ice cream.



I am with you on the self sabotage....my weakness is chips. I can't have them in the house!!!!  Okay..I didn't stop bringing them into the house. But, I did make them unavailable. DH and DDs still wanted to eat chips every so often so I would have them hide them somewhere in the dining room or living room.  Out of sight, out of mind.  That worked pretty well for me until I began eating cookies (Chips Ahoy/Oreos) in place of the chips. Now I also have the kids hide the cookies. I'm really lucky...my DDs are really supportive in my weight loss efforts.


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz said:


> Also thank you everyone for the well wishes to get rid of this cold!  I just had an inspiration to swallow rather than blow - fill up my stomach with some non-caloric stuff.    Gross right?  It's one of those days.


Oh, that is really gross! I am so germ phobic.



lisah0711 said:


> *Anyone interested in switching coaching weeks with MelanieC?  She is scheduled to coach 9/24 through 9/30 and has a conflict because she is going to visit her DD in college.  If you are interested in switching, or taking that week, please PM me. Thanks! *



Lisa--I could do everyday but Thursday if you need help or I could split the week with someone. I don't need to switch, it would just be extra.

P--glad you got your z pac. DS is allegric to zithromycin and sulfa drugs. It was one of my biggest worries when he went to college, that he would forget. 



goldcupmom said:


> I'm having a pity party day.  Not nearly enough sleep - about 8 hrs in 2 nights, feeling fat, & jealous that DH finally decided he should lose weight (he had a heart attack 4 yrs ago at age 48 & needs to - and, of course, drops 20 lbs in nothing flat.  And goes to the gym at his DSis apt. to work out - only 1 guest allowed.  Then DD & DS21 are going to the gym daily on campus, and I'm stuck not even having time to walk the dogs today 'cuz I'm constantly running & doing for everyone else to the point of exhaustion.  GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!  And DS21 constantly refers to me as an 'oompa loompa' which isn't exactly an image too many people want, and DD comments that I would have to lose like 80 lbs for anyone to even tell.  Sigh.....but so far I've stayed away from stress eating.  Success in small doses.
> 
> I'm hoping it cools off enough tonight so I can do my long walk after the sun starts going down.  It's only 85 here right now, but at 6000', that's HOT!
> 
> Have a good evening all, in case I don't get back!


Julie--you should not have to put up with that from your kids. You do so much for them. I hope you tell them they are hurting your feelings, and you only want to hear positive stuff from now on.



cherry-pops said:


> There isn't really that much to look forward to, other than the countdown to Christmas! haha. It gets so cold, wet and windy here. But I do lots more shopping, which I love. Can't wait to get a new pair of boots and a coat - I like stuff!
> 
> Amazing! Congratulations!


I'm thinking about boots this fall--I haven't owned a pair in years. I want to wear skirts and tights, so a pair of boots would be good!



lovedvc said:


> Please tell me I am not the only one who sabotages themselve.  I know my weakness ICE CREAM.  I can't have it in the house.  Every Friday the kids get to pick a place and we go.  That's my ice cream for the week.  But last night the local store had ice cream on sale, a half gallon for $1.99.  Who can pass that up?  The kids wanted it.  Yeah right I wanted it, so I went and picked it up, 2 half-gallons.  One for you, One for me.  I had 2 cups last night and this afternoon I had a 1/2 cup.  Tonight I am going out to dinner with people from work.  I only have 7 pts plus 4 activity points left for the day.  I do have 24 flex points left, but don't like to use them.  I guess I am picking the grilled shrimp tonight.  I know when I get home I will be back in that ice cream.  I have absolutely no willpower when it comes to ice cream.


Ice cream and french fries are the two things I refuse to completely give up. Here's how I handle the ice cream. I only buy premium--graeters (think ben and jerrys except way better) in a pint. It's really expensive. I have a tiny scoop in a custard cup, probably 4 or 5 days a week. I am not as tempted to go crazy with it because it costs a fortune. The pint lasts a long time because I only eat a tiny bit. I think if it's really hard right now, you might want to try not having any in the house for a bit, and then ease back into it. I don't have potato chips in the house, period. I can't eat just one. Hang in there.



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Y'all
> 
> I can't believe it!  I got on the scale this am and I'm finally under 250(249.4) (which, I know to a lot of gals still seems big, but I started at 297, and taking that lower weight off the drs scale feels pretty awesome right now)


Congratulations!!! That's a great loss!!! And it's always so exciting to see a new decade!



cclovesdis said:


> You know, it is getting much easier. I was able to use the hand holders (?) for a lot of the time as well. Thanks for asking!


Congratulations!! It was so hard when I first started. Soon you'll be on there for an hour!

Well, back from getting the gray in my hair colored. It's a little brassier than I would have liked, but it looks fine. I can't see any gray, so that's good. It's the kind that washes out in 6-8 weeks. I'm just not ready for permanent color. I have 600 million things to do before tomorrow. I'm going to make ds his favorite pumpkin bars. We'll take them when we go see him. I think my house is just going to be a little messy when we leave this time, because I am very unmotivated to clean anymore today. And tomorrow is going to be a little crazy at work, because my boss has been gone all week, and I know a lot of stuff is going to need to be taken care of before I leave. I'm going to get up and run before work, so at least I will be nice and calm. Then my plan is to have a grown up drink in Gatlinburg tomorrow night!


----------



## Connie96

LuvBaloo said:


> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
> (congrats 50sjayne & Rose&Mike!)[/COLOR]
> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1 Superstars!!*
> #10- 1.33% - my3princes
> #9- 1.43% - aamomma
> #8- 1.52% - Chicogirl
> #7- 1.61% - ireland nicole
> #6- 1.64% - TIE!  ImprovGal and disneymom2one
> #5- 1.99% - Worfiedoodles
> #4- 2.09% - tggrrstarr
> #3- 2.22% - jenanderson
> #2- 3.12% - MickeyMagic
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 1 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.77% - carmiedog



Congratulations to each of you! Way to go!


I'm beginning to notice that I have conflicted feelings about this thread.  Not about the people here - you guys are great!  But, it's funny that when I log on and there are a few pages to read, I just skim them because I don't have time to read everything, but when I log on and there are only 1 or 2 new posts, I'm sad that there isn't more to read. How nuts am I??!  And, regardless of who's here and what has been posted, I just haven't done much in the way of replies. I think I've only answered 1 or 2 QOTDs so far. I don't know what's up with me. 

Maybe it's just that I'm not as gung-ho about my own weight loss right now, because I really am trying to find the right "forever" changes so that I don't sabotage myself into regaining. I'm hoping to develop my maintenance strategy now, so that I don't bounce when I get to my goal, which is about 10-15 pounds away - I think. I'm not really sure what my true goal weight is because, although I want to lose another 10-15 pounds of FAT, I also want to tone up a good bit. If I do that, I may find myself happy at a higher overall weight than originally (and arbitrarily) planned.


----------



## lisah0711

lisah0711 said:


> *Anyone interested in switching coaching weeks with MelanieC?  She is scheduled to coach 9/24 through 9/30 and has a conflict because she is going to visit her DD in college.  If you are interested in switching, or taking that week, please PM me. Thanks! *



Problem solved!    Thank you, donac, for switching.  

And thank you, Rose, for volunteering to take on some extra time.  I'll keep that in mind if something comes up again.


----------



## jennz

pjlla said:


> I think perhaps, as the Mom, it is time to have a talk with these kids.  Let them know that even though it is said tongue-in-cheek, it still hurts your feelings.  You are making an effort to improve your life and your health and your weight and they need to either support that or ZIP IT!  If you were trying to stop drinking or smoking, would they say things like "You'll probably always be an alcoholic!" or "Why stop now... you'll probably get lung cancer any how!"   ???  I hope not!  They're your kids... and you love them and I'm sure that they love you too... but they are forgetting that you are also a human being with feeling and they are being hurtful.
> 
> Can't WAIT for SURVIVOR tonight!!!!!!  My favorite show ever!   We used to have take-out chinese food the for the season premiere... but not anymore.  I'll try to save some points and enjoy some micropopcorn and a cup of tea... or a chocolate vitamuffin while I watch tonight!
> 
> I'm off.......................P



Ditto Pam. Julie  teasing can cross a line and so often we don't even realize it.  Hopefully he's getting a little, like you said, when you cried.

Ditto on Survivor too!!  It's strange with it on Wednesdays.

Guess what?????!!!!!!  Sarah made Honors Ensemble!!!!!!!  I am so happy for her!  

Off to make dinner...spaghetti with Arnold's thins garlic bread and broccoli.


----------



## Cupcaker

Congrats to the top ten losers!  for all of us losing all that weight already!

QOTD:  I like the feel of cool crisp air, leaving the windows open at night, and especially HALLOWEEN!  Fall just seems more relaxing.



lisah0711 said:


> After hearing about your fun mother/son trip this spring and thanks to mikamah's surprise trip with her DS, my DS wanted a surprise trip.  We are going to Disneyland for 3 nights on Columbus Day week-end -- thank you DVC.  We will be at the DL Hotel.  It's hard to plan when you can't ask "what do you want to do?"  I have a couple of ADRs, including one for World of Color, and tickets for Fantasmic dessert party.  It will be so fun to see the decorations, Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.  I will just let him be in charge of what he wants to do and follow him around.



I enjoyed World of Color.  I ate at Ariels for the World of Color package.  I thought the food was good, but of course I got full at the appetizers.  The deserts are yummy...a lot of chocolate stuff.  But the best part about it was the viewing section you get.  I know they also do a picnic style package, but havent tried that yet.  I hope you have a great time with DS!  Sounds like you have a lot of fun things planned already.



cclovesdis said:


> The trip to my grandparents' was well worth it-on many levels. I slept very well for sleeping on a 50-year-old firm mattress night. Of course, I was up pretty late rambling with my cousins who happened to also be at my grandparents' house to celebrate as well. We had a great time and my grandparents were shocked to see us. When I walked in (goodness knows you don't ring the doorbell at your grandparents' house ), I said "Hi Grandma." She just looked at me. My next statement was, "Don't have a heart attack."  She was speechless for 2+ minutes and it wasn't even her birthday.



Such a cute story, hilarious too 



Octoberbride03 said:


> For the dog owners here I need some advice.  Onslow is not always telling us when he has to go out.  He sometimes uses the paper in his room when he needs to go.  How can I train him better?  He used to be great, and then with some bad weather and bouts of diarrhea he kind of got off the path.  Any ideas anybody has would be great, cause this is causing arguments between Dh and me.  Not a big 1, but an unresolved 1.  Thanks.



I did crate training as well- would take him out first thing in the morning, etc.  But whenever my dog wasnt in the crate, I watched him like a hawk.  Everytime he ate or drank water, I watched him carefully and would soon take him out to do his business.  Also when he played a lot, I would take him out.  I made habits of things and would also make it a habit of where I took him out to pee.  If you think the diarrhea is a problem, you might want to see the vet.  Or you can take him to eat some grass so he can clean his system out.  Hope things get better.



tigger813 said:


> I'm back from a great yearly check up!!!!!! Drumroll please........
> 
> Down 18 pounds since last August!!!! Would've been 28 if I hadn't gone crazy this summer! And the scale at the dr said the same thing mine said! But the dr was very proud of me! If that's not motivation then what is!!!!!



Woo hooo.  Congrats!



tggrrstarr said:


> I went to Michaels yesterday for a few things.  I had about $30 in gift cards, so I planned to spend an additional $20 or so.  I almost died when I saw the number on the register!  Halloween is going to make me broke!  But it worked out, it was just a shock seeing the grand total all at once.  I probably would have spent that much in three trips otherwise.



Michaels had all my money when they started selling Peanut stuff, and even now that they have Halloween Peanuts stuff.  Good thing you had the gift cards 



goldcupmom said:


> I'm having a pity party day.  Not nearly enough sleep - about 8 hrs in 2 nights, feeling fat, & jealous that DH finally decided he should lose weight (he had a heart attack 4 yrs ago at age 48 & needs to - and, of course, drops 20 lbs in nothing flat.  And goes to the gym at his DSis apt. to work out - only 1 guest allowed.  Then DD & DS21 are going to the gym daily on campus, and I'm stuck not even having time to walk the dogs today 'cuz I'm constantly running & doing for everyone else to the point of exhaustion.  GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!  And DS21 constantly refers to me as an 'oompa loompa' which isn't exactly an image too many people want, and DD comments that I would have to lose like 80 lbs for anyone to even tell.  Sigh.....but so far I've stayed away from stress eating.  Success in small doses.



Sorry to hear that.  I do think you should talk to them and tell them how you feel.  They make time for themselves therefore you should make time for yourself too.



donac said:


> I have a light crockpot cookbook.  I will start looking through there and maybe post some for people to use.



Pleeeeeeeease...



ireland_nicole said:


> I can't believe it!  I got on the scale this am and I'm finally under 250(249.4) (which, I know to a lot of gals still seems big, but I started at 297, and taking that lower weight off the drs scale feels pretty awesome right now)



I think we should have mini celebrations for ourselves once we pass any ten pound marks.  Going from the 50s to 40s, for example, is so motivating.

So today I attended a reunion of a BL competition we had at work that ended a couple of months ago.  I won second place!  many of the people who did the competition gained back their weight.  i felt good knowing that I continued on my plan and lost even more weight.  Im determined to be in it for the long run so I can go from overweight to healthy.  I am really glad I found this tread, and especially all these people I can relate to


----------



## jennz

Cupcaker that is awesome!!!  You have to be feeling great, maybe like getting a workout in?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> Buuuuuuufffffffffffffffyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!  Why am I picturing a pretty mouse with her head poking through a hole chopped in a door with an axe?    (I really hope someone else gets my joke!)  Poor dd - was she in a cast all summer?
> (



She fell on August 28th and hopefully she gets the cast off next week. they are taking xrays weekly. It's a green branch break where part of it breaks but part of it bows. DH said her arm was V shaped when he got to her.


----------



## tigger813

Home from work. Also watching Survivor with DH!

2 clients tomorrow. Going in around noon after I mow the lawn. 1 at 2 and 1 at 5:30. I think I'll take one of the chop suey containers out of the freezer for supper tomorrow. I ended up having some pulled pork on a hamburger roll with some bbq sauce and then a small dish of rainbow sherbet. Just finished a bottle of water and planning on one more tonight.

I'll also get up and do 2 miles on the elliptical in the morning before running over to the Wellness Center.

Time to snuggle up with DH.


----------



## Michele1377

Hi! I am interested in joining the Biggest Loser Fall Challenge. I know I am joining a bit late, but I will post my weight this Friday with the rest of the weigh-ins -
Michele


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening,

Today was an overall, OP day. I actually used all my points and some of my weeklies. Looking forward to finishing the week strong!

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

Here is tomorrow's QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?

I love Fantasyland in MK, so any of those rides would be great. I also love Living with the Land in Epcot. The Safari in AK is another great way for me to start the day. In DHS, it would definitely be Toy Story Mania!.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone! Finish the week strong! 

CC



lovedvc said:


> Totally used my regular daily points for the ice cream.  I'd rather skip the healthy stuff to make room for the bad stuff.



I don't know what to say to this. All I know is I am doing so well this week because I am eating so many fruits and veggies and getting in lots of dairy. I struggle with oils because I tend to gain when I include them, but otherwise, I'm a WW fan.



MacG said:


> I am with you on the self sabotage....my weakness is chips. I can't have them in the house!!!!  Okay..I didn't stop bringing them into the house. But, I did make them unavailable. DH and DDs still wanted to eat chips every so often so I would have them hide them somewhere in the dining room or living room.  *Out of sight, out of mind.*  That worked pretty well for me until I began eating cookies (Chips Ahoy/Oreos) in place of the chips. Now I also have the kids hide the cookies. I'm really lucky...my DDs are really supportive in my weight loss efforts.







Rose&Mike said:


> Ice cream and french fries are the two things I refuse to completely give up. Here's how I handle the ice cream. I only buy premium--graeters (think ben and jerrys except way better) in a pint. It's really expensive. I have a tiny scoop in a custard cup, probably 4 or 5 days a week. I am not as tempted to go crazy with it because it costs a fortune. The pint lasts a long time because I only eat a tiny bit. I think if it's really hard right now, you might want to try not having any in the house for a bit, and then ease back into it. I don't have potato chips in the house, period. I can't eat just one. Hang in there.
> 
> Congratulations!! It was so hard when I first started. Soon you'll be on there for an hour!
> 
> Well, back from getting the gray in my hair colored. It's a little brassier than I would have liked, but it looks fine. I can't see any gray, so that's good. It's the kind that washes out in 6-8 weeks. I'm just not ready for permanent color. I have 600 million things to do before tomorrow. I'm going to make ds his favorite pumpkin bars. We'll take them when we go see him. I think my house is just going to be a little messy when we leave this time, because I am very unmotivated to clean anymore today. And tomorrow is going to be a little crazy at work, because my boss has been gone all week, and I know a lot of stuff is going to need to be taken care of before I leave. I'm going to get up and run before work, so at least I will be nice and calm. Then my plan is to have a grown up drink in Gatlinburg tomorrow night!



I love what you do with the ice cream.  I'm a fan of Ben & Jerry's, frozen yogurt that is.

Thanks! I am looking forward to really cross-training. I can't believe I just said that! 

Have a great run tomorrow and enjoy your time with DS!] 



Connie96 said:


> Maybe it's just that I'm not as gung-ho about my own weight loss right now, because I really am trying to find the right "forever" changes so that I don't sabotage myself into regaining. I'm hoping to develop my maintenance strategy now, so that I don't bounce when I get to my goal, which is about 10-15 pounds away - I think. I'm not really sure what my true goal weight is because, although I want to lose another 10-15 pounds of FAT, I also want to tone up a good bit. If I do that, I may find myself happy at a higher overall weight than originally (and arbitrarily) planned.



 Would switching to the maintainer's team help? IDK for sure, but it sounds like you would be happy if you lost inches/fat, but not necessarily weight? I apologize if I am way off base or out of place. 



jennz said:


> Guess what?????!!!!!!  Sarah made Honors Ensemble!!!!!!!  I am so happy for her!



 for DD! 



Cupcaker said:


> QOTD:  I like the feel of cool crisp air, leaving the windows open at night, and especially HALLOWEEN!  Fall just seems more relaxing.
> 
> Such a cute story, hilarious too
> 
> So today I attended a reunion of a BL competition we had at work that ended a couple of months ago.  I won second place!  many of the people who did the competition gained back their weight.  i felt good knowing that I continued on my plan and lost even more weight.  Im determined to be in it for the long run so I can go from overweight to healthy.  I am really glad I found this tread, and especially all these people I can relate to



You must live somewhere warm!  We were talking about turning on the heat tonight and worrying about frost.  

Thanks!

WTG on 2nd place!  And, congrats on continuing to lose! 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> She fell on August 28th and hopefully she gets the cast off next week. they are taking xrays weekly. It's a green branch break where part of it breaks but part of it bows. DH said her arm was V shaped when he got to her.



 and  and PD for no more cast!



tigger813 said:


> I'll also get up and do 2 miles on the elliptical in the morning before running over to the Wellness Center.



Is the Wellness Center a chain? I WISH I had something like that around me.



Michele1377 said:


> Hi! I am interested in joining the Biggest Loser Fall Challenge. I know I am joining a bit late, but I will post my weight this Friday with the rest of the weigh-ins -
> Michele



 Michele! I sounds like you have read the info on page 1 of the thread. If you have any questions, just ask away. Also, I believe you have to have 10 posts to PM, so joining in the chatter has loads of benefits. Once you start, you'll be addiccted! I am!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I am packed. The pumpkin bars are made. And Mike will be home 2 hours early. His plane in Houston had equipment problems so they booked him on a plane that actually got back sooner.

I haven't talked about this--but has anyone else had more than normal hair loss? The girl who cuts my hair said it is not unusual when you've lost a lot of weight. So I've been dealing with this all summer. I can't really tell, except for my bathroom floor needed swept twice a day all summer. So today I noticed it's coming back in--which is great, but I have little tiny hairs coming in everywhere. It is not making it easy to tame the flyaways. Hopefully since it's growing back, it will soon stop falling out excessively.

Mike should be home soon. Have a great evening!

Welcome Michele!


----------



## my3princes

ongratulations to all of the losers   I can't believe that I was #10.  I hope I can continue with that 

I could use a whole lot of pixie dust if anyone has any to spare.  I got 3 solid leads on jobs tonight.  2 of which include person references from within the business.  I am praying that one of these work out.

Tomorrow I will deliver a couple of resumes before heading to school to sub at Noon.


----------



## tigger813

Yes, CC it is a chain sponsored by Herbalife. There are several in MA and I think several thousand throughout the US. Where do you live and I can find out if there's one near you.

I've been dozing the last hour. Caught the end of America's Got Talent. SHOCKED at the result!

Time to head to bed. Got a lot to do tomorrow!


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> I haven't talked about this--but has anyone else had more than normal hair loss? The girl who cuts my hair said it is not unusual when you've lost a lot of weight. So I've been dealing with this all summer. I can't really tell, except for my bathroom floor needed swept twice a day all summer.


Rose - ME ME ME ME!  I have lost lots and lots and lots of hair!!!!  CRAZY lots!  My hairdresser said the same thing.  Brushes, clothes, bathtub, you name it.  HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!



my3princes said:


> I could use a whole lot of pixie dust if anyone has any to spare.  I got 3 solid leads on jobs tonight.  2 of which include person references from within the business.  I am praying that one of these work out.



Best of luck to you and lots of lots of pixie dust!

Okay, way too tired to do replies.  I skimmed!  My goal in the am is to catch up, no matter how many hours it takes.  Connie, I am the same way... feel like I am playing catch up, but upset when there is nothing to catch up, which honestly, hasn't been that frequently.

TOM made his arrival today, just as predicted.  Oh well, there went my loss for the week.   Seems like if the Dis sinus infection bug isn't catching, TOM is like Santa and manages to visit lots of us at the same time! Have a great night everyone!   And of course, TOM brought on the emotions, which I have been bravely fighting back all week. I need to keep them supressed for a bit longer, but I called mom and she was crying today over a card she had gotten in the mail.  Kinda weird, it's like if people don't mention it, I consider them insensitive, but if they do, it can upset me.  So which do I want?  You guys have been wonderful, meant IRL people.

Taryn


----------



## flipflopmom

keenercam said:


> Thanks for reminding me of how much better I feel when I exercise!   I went to the gym after work and did 40 minutes on the elliptical. I burned 350 calories.



This was probably like, Monday, or something, but I'm trying!  How is your knee holding up???



my3princes said:


> Today QOTD:  There is NOTHING about exercise that I like.  I don't enjoy it, I hate to force myself to do it and I am sore after.  I hate it.


You know, I was the same way until I started running.  I will say this, I hate doing most anything on a DVD.  I've done the JM ones so much, I know which arm movements I like best, so I just do reps of my favs rather than turn her on.  I don't know why I'm this way?  I have a weird love/hate thing w/ running, that I have begun to think is 99% vanity - I like to "say" I am a runner about as much as I like running.  But the mental aspects are so helpful for me!



tigger813 said:


> DD1 and I are about to head to the wellness center for our healthy breakfast. She's really excited to try out the water and protein shake. She didn't get up to workout as she was having a good dream at the time. Oh well, she has dancing again tonight.


I can't believe you can get her up early enough ever!  My girls are sooo not morning people!  Good for you, and her!  



pjlla said:


> least I am staying home tomorrow.... the carpet measuring folks are coming.  Still not sure WHAT carpet I am getting though.


What did you come up with?



my3princes said:


> I did it.  I rode my bike 5 miles.  Of course this is Vermont, VT is mountianous, the road was not flat.  I admit that I pushed the bike up 2 hills, but even that was a workout.  It took me 50 minutes.  Exercise is done for the day.  By the way...I still hate to exercise.


That doesn't sound like fun, at all.  I haven't been on a bike in years.....  Good for you, doing it even while sick!



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD If Mickey gave me a $100* I would save it to spend when I am at Disneyland in three weeks for a surprise mom/son trip with my DS.  (Thanks to pjlla and mikamah who gave me the idea!


Lisa, that's sooo great! 3 weeks away?  YAY!  I've thought often about doing one w/ each of my girls at some point.  I have this thing about taking one w/o the other, even though they need it and would love it.  I think it's the age differential, Sophie at 3 would NEVER understand me taking her sister to WDW w/o her.  Maybe I'll have to just do a girls' trip sometime! 



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: It is almost time for Fall. What are you looking forward to about the new season? It doesn't have to be related to working on your healthy/healthier lifestyle, but it can be!


1.  Hokie football, even though they are NOT off to a good start!
2.  Fall decorations - pumpkins, mums, etc.
3.  Fall scented candles from Gold Canyon - caramel popcorn and mulled cider!
4.  Sleeping w/ no AC and the windows open!
5.  No whiny kids on the playground from the heat!
6.  The "county fair", yes, totally Charlotte's Web stuff around here!
7.  Pumpkin patch, corn maze, apple dumpling festival!
8.  Soups in the crock pot!
9.  Gorgeous colors - Even the leaves get dressed for VT football!
10.  The smell of candy corn - hate the way it tastes, but love the scent!
11.  My town - the fair, festivals, and high school football seems to bring my little small town together.  I am NOT a country music fan, but I heard a song a few weeks ago called "That's where I come from" and it's totally my small town, USA.  I always feel nostalgic in fall!
12.  Knowing I'm a few steps closer to DVC HHI for NYE!
and the top this year?
DH BACK ON FIRST SHIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am trying to think of all the positives!



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Tuesday QOTD: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?  I would use the money to hire a professional organizer to come into my house and help me get started on de-cluttering.  I feel mired in a "I don't want to clean" mood ever since getting home from DLR because I feel like I have no place to put anything. A part of me just wants to toss every book, toy, and container of craft supplies and start fresh!



Wish I lived closer, I'd come do it for you!  Sounds like fun!  I'm sick.



donac said:


> QOTD If Mickey gave me a $100  I would spend it on fabric to make pillowcases for my friend who gives them to kids with cancer.


Dona - you are such a wonderful person!  That just warmed my heart so much!



carmiedog said:


> I had an awesome, perfect week last week!
> On top of PMS, dh got to me this weekend. I cleaned out the bedroom and filled 4 bags with clothes that are now too big. DH's comment? "Don't get rid of them all. You might gain it back like I did." Hello! What about a "great job!" or "you look nice"?


You did have a perfect week!  What was your secret?  I can't believe DH's comment.  Definitely sounds like jealousy!  That would make my blood boil.  Sometimes I think TOM brings little devils with him to sit on other people's shoulders just to make it THAT much more of a happy time. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I told you it was bad. I think I probably had some ice cream in there at some point too. I don't know what came over me!
> Connie and Lisa--my new trick for a good driver's license photo is to get my hair cut and styled in the morning before I get my picture made. For once I am happy with my picture!  I could give myself a facial with the salt that is left on my face.


Rose - sounds like you had a cinco de mayo celebration a few months late!  I have times like that, where no choice that is good for me is what I want!  As for the sweat, I am so grainy after any run 5miles or more, but even a 3 miler leaves my face icky.  Even yesterday w/ cooler temps.  Don't know why I sweat so much, but it makes me feel like I am somehow purging mess from my body, so I don't complain too much!  As for the driver's license, I think I told you all about the time I had b/c they wouldn't let me show any expression.  I couldn't stop laughing thinking about how scary I must look, and ended up having to look mad to stop it.  NOT FLATTERING.  In fact, my sweet little Sophie looked at it yesterday and said "that's ugly mommy.  You're not ugly, but your driver's license is."  Thanks, hon.



pinkle said:


> Today I had a TERRIBLE run, my legs were full of cement...which is ironic because yesterday was probably my best run yet


I get that often, too, but if I eat a banana a bit before I run, it keeps it away.  I hate bananas, so choking one down is hard, but I promise it helps!



tiki23 said:


> Dsis and I are off tonight for WDW!  Be back on the 23rd.


I'm really late, but have fun!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wow I just spent 1 1/2 hours catching up on the past two days on here.  This is almost a part time job.
> I love fall because:


Our lists are scarily similar.  Sure we aren't somehow separated a birth?    I know what you mean, but I'm going to be caught up before I leave this computer!  YOU ARE GOING TO ROCK THE PRINCESS girl!  



goldcupmom said:


> In between was chaos....1st had to take DD to the bus because we overslept.    And yet the scale isn't budging.  But, it doesn't EVER when I am low on sleep.
> Usually before halloween I can see SNOW on the mountains from my house.
> 6.  Balloon fiesta!  On a typical year I can see between 500 & 700 from my HOUSE every morning.


WOW!!!  What a wonderful scene in the mornings.  And SNOW???  wow.  Sorry you've had the chaos, that  day would have driven me insane!!!!



tigger813 said:


> They girls get home at 12 and 12:30 today. DD1 will do her homework and then a little girl in DD2s class is coming over to play.


Wow, Tracey, an early day for your girls, too?  I am really getting the short end of the stick!  Glad to hear you so positive and OP!



jennz said:


> Ugh this cold just won't leave me!!  It's not bad enough to stay in bed but more like an irritation, kwim?  I'm going to take the dogs for our trail walk today around 11 before it gets too hot for them (and me)


Sorry it's not going away quickly enough.  Hoping it's gone before you know it!



Rose&Mike said:


> I had a nice dinner with friends last night. They both have small children, so I spent a lot of time with not much to contribute, but it was nice. I iced my knee when I got home, and it's feeling good so far today.


Glad your knee is feeling better!  You have lots to contribute, I've told you how much your advice helps me as I try to parent my girls.  Hindsight is 20/20, I need that help from you!



lisah0711 said:


> After hearing about your fun mother/son trip this spring and thanks to mikamah's surprise trip with her DS, my DS wanted a surprise trip.  We are going to Disneyland for 3 nights on Columbus Day week-end -- thank you DVC.  He thinks that we are going in April before our cruise!   (We are actually having to cancel the cruise but he doesn't know that yet -- that is another story.


Sorry you had to cancel the cruise!  I don't tell my girls anything I read on here, they have enough ideas of their own!

Okay, stopping here to avoid the smilie police.  TBC...


----------



## flipflopmom

jenanderson said:


> There has been a bunch of job stuff that I have HAD to focus on and it is eating all my free moments.  I am hoping that by tonight...I will be all caught up with everything and can honestly sit down here and do some posting.  I just didn't want you all to think I had disappeared!


I was thinking about you in the shower yesterday am, don't ask why?  I dunno.  Anyway, I was thinking we hadn't heard from you since your post about the mud run, and imagined all sorts of terrible issues that could have happened.  Glad you checked in, and continued PD on the job stuff!



keenercam said:


> I am worried about getting up and down the stairs in his 3 floor school to run through his schedule tonight, especially with the crowds and everyone rushing.  I'll just do my best and hope his teachers won't think I am rude if we arrive late to all of his classes.


Hope you made it through okay.  I bet no teacher thought twice about it!!!



cclovesdis said:


> We had a great time and my grandparents were shocked to see us. When I walked in (goodness knows you don't ring the doorbell at your grandparents' house ), I said "Hi Grandma." She just looked at me.


I bet you made their day, and that's something to hold onto!  



mikamah said:


> I ate like crap yesterday, though I did track every thing I ate,


So good that you tracked it all.  Sometimes when I do that, I stay away from sparkpeople.  Glad you back on track!



pjlla said:


> I sit down with a pencil and pen, any cookbooks or recipes I might want to reference, the regular family calendar, and my list of stuff to be used.*(SHE PAUSES TO ENJOY SPECTROMAGIC MUSIC ON DISRADIO!!) *Especially during really busy times of the year, like swim and robotics and soccer season, which all collide in our house!


I have been working on that, just a week at a time.  I have the same picky DD issues, gymnastics, and then the craziness of "what can I cook and have in the fridge for DH to eat when we're not home, and what can I have for him to pack for "lunch at 3am".  Coordinating all that w/ gymnastics for a week at a time is enough for me!  Once he's back on 1st, I might look at something more long term!



keenercam said:


> I did something like that when DH and I went away to Jamaica earlier this year, for the "kids".  But I didn't assign the meals to particular nights. I made post-its with meal ideas and the ingredients needed for each dinner.


Bet they loved it!!!!!  Sounds like a great way to help them stay on track!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm baaaaaccccckkkkkk!!!!


So glad you are back!!!!



Octoberbride03 said:


> For the dog owners here I need some advice.  Onslow is not always telling us when he has to go out.  He sometimes uses the paper in his room when he needs to go.


I agree w/ crate training, watching him like a HAWK when he's out, maybe a treat or two when he does it right for a while.  



tigger813 said:


> Down 18 pounds since last August!!!! It's quite cool here today! It's only 61! It was 47 this morning.


GREAT JOB TRACEY!



jennz said:


> Also thank you everyone for the well wishes to get rid of this cold!  I just had an inspiration to swallow rather than blow - fill up my stomach with some non-caloric stuff.


Oh gosh Jenn..... nasty.  You must be having a great day!



keenercam said:


> For many years, we spent Thanksgiving at Disney's Hilton Head Island DVC resort and we absolutely fell in love with the place.


You need to make that a NYE trip sometime so we can hang out.  The girls were talking about the campfire, Shadow, their NYE parties, singing Mr. Moose, and the song where you put your mouse ears, cinderella slipper, etc. in last night.  We fell in love, too!  It's such a great place!



brinalyn530 said:


> -Not having to shave my legs everyday  (sorry TMI  but I really hate that particular beauty ritual because my dad is part bear and of course I had to inherit his excess body hair gene so it saves me at least a half hour and numerous band aids when I dont have to do it!)


  ITA, but I can go almost a week, even in summer.  Crazy how that happens.  My DD, on the other hand, inherited her Daddy's wooly mammothness.  She was really self conscious about it once some of her friends started shaving, and took it upon herself to just do it one night this summer.  I told her she'd started something bad, but  I understand.  She is usually covered in bandaid, too!



tigger813 said:


> Loving the DisRadio music this afternoon.


Must have been in the air, you and P.  I was listening to my 4 parks, 1 world on my ipod during lunch yesterday!




pjlla said:


> Honestly, I LOVE my crockpot... but I could use a few new recipes for it.  I have been known to have 2 or 3 going at once!
> Okay.... so that wasn't my actual reply!!   But I was thinking it!!


I died when I read it.  I really thought you had said it!  I love my crock pot, you need to post what you do in the BL recipe thread in all your spare time.  I agree, almost everything I find has cream of.... I mostly use mine for chili, cooking bone in chicken breasts to shred for meals, veg. soup, and roast.  I need some new recipes!!!!!



tigger813 said:


> I'm going to be doing a WLC at the wellness starting next week. I can alternate between going on a Wednesday or Thursday night due to my schedule. They'll sign me up for one group for the weight loss part. Next week I will get the new Tinkerbell for us to watch together. We love those movies!!! We're missing one of the movies right now. The newest Barbie movie also came out but I'll save that for Izzie's b'day.


I need to get the new Tink, too!  What are you having at the Herbalife place?  I have some of the Dutch choc. and protein powder for shakes, but I haven't been using them lately.....



goldcupmom said:


> I'm having a pity party day.  Not nearly enough sleep - about 8 hrs in 2 nights, feeling fat,


Not enough sleep can do you in!  Try to catch up on the sleep, and you'll feel better!



donac said:


> I have a light crockpot cookbook.  I will start looking through there and maybe post some for people to use.


Please do!



lovedvc said:


> Please tell me I am not the only one who sabotages themselve.


Nope.  I just can't buy it.  Period.  If something I love is in front of me, and no one but family is around, it's going in my mouth!  



ireland_nicole said:


> I can't believe it!  I got on the scale this am and I'm finally under 250(249.4) (which, I know to a lot of gals still seems big, but I started at 297, and taking that lower weight off the drs scale feels pretty awesome right now)



You should be very, very, very proud!  We're all different weights around here, and that is a huge accomplishment!  So very proud of you!



goldcupmom said:


> Tough group here.  I THINK DS21 might be starting to get it after I started crying in front of his friends when he jokingly said it last week.  Maybe.....


Crazy how crying can affect them.  When I was at my most stressed w/ life a while back and cried, DD suddenly decided she did know how to pick things up off the floor.  Sorry they are being so unsupportive!



MacG said:


> I am with you on the self sabotage....my weakness is chips That worked pretty well for me until I began eating cookies (Chips Ahoy/Oreos) in place of the chips.


My problem is that if I have chips, I want a cookie afterwards.  I'm all about the sweet/salty combo.  Kinda like "If you give a mouse a cookie, he'll want some milk to go with it...."



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm thinking about boots this fall--I haven't owned a pair in years. I want to wear skirts and tights, so a pair of boots would be good!


That look is on my radar this year, too!



Connie96 said:


> I'm not really sure what my true goal weight is because, although I want to lose another 10-15 pounds of FAT, I also want to tone up a good bit. If I do that, I may find myself happy at a higher overall weight than originally (and arbitrarily) planned.


I know what you mean.  I think I'll know my goal when I see it, rather than a number!



jennz said:


> Guess what?????!!!!!!  Sarah made Honors Ensemble!!!!!!!  I am so happy for her!






Cupcaker said:


> I think we should have mini celebrations for ourselves once we pass any ten pound marks.  Going from the 50s to 40s, for example, is so motivating.I won second place!


I do it in 5's, love getting new clippies!!!!  Congrats on the competition, and continuing!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> ufdxdt
> She fell on August 28th and hopefully she gets the cast off next week. they are taking xrays weekly. It's a green branch break where part of it breaks but part of it bows. DH said her arm was V shaped when he got to her.



YIKES!!!!!!!!



Michele1377 said:


> Hi! I am interested in joining the Biggest Loser Fall Challenge. I know I am joining a bit late, but I will post my weight this Friday with the rest of the weigh-ins -
> Michele


Welcome!!!

  I'm all caught up!!!  Now, stuff that's been on my mind...  WATCH OUT!

1.  Wanted to share 2 cute Sophie stories:  1.  She told me the other day she could "speak Aloha" when she heard some families speaking spanish.  I said "honey, spanish is Hola".  "I know mommy, and goodbye is Adios.  But I can speak Aloha, like Lilo."  "Like Hawaii, honey?"  "Yes ma'am.  I went to Hawaii at Disney World."  Can you tell we frequent Ohana?  and #2.  I thought of this with all the homework talk.  "Mommy, I can't go to preschool tomorrow.  I have to go to my room and study for my Aa test."  Guess what they talked about Tuesday?  

2.  Like I said earlier, when I called mom, she was crying.  She said "I have to tell you what made my day."  She ran into a distant relative yesterday that told her she had gone home after my cousin's memorial a few weeks ago and told her daughter that my mom had the most gorgeous girl with her at the memorial, and wondered who it was.  Her daughter told her it was me, and she couldn't believe it.    Mom said she went on and on and on, and Mom said "If she didn't stop, my head was going to swell so big it popped".  It's kinda weird, but I was happier that Mom was proud than of the compliments themselves.

3.  Technical numbers question that my brain won't wrap around b/c... well... I just can't make it think.  Since I am getting a bit closer to goal, I'm trying to determine caloric needs.  I know you need a 3500 cal. deficit to lose a pound of fat.  You start by somehow calculating just what your body burns by being alive, right?  I think for me, it was like 2800 or something.   I tried using an online calculator that figured in my activity level, but I want to know with NO activity, so I can figure in the calories burned..  Do you get what I am saying?  HELP!  I can't even get what I am saying!

Okay, I think I'm done.  It's time for a shower!  Sorry for the books.  Can you tell "Catch up BL" was on my to do list, and I couldn't rest until I did?

Have a great day!  Make it count!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

2 miles on the elliptical completed. After I put DD2 on the bus I will mow the lawn. I'll head into the spa around noon to take care of my nails before my client comes at 2.

Off to the Wellness Center with DD1!


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> 2.  Like I said earlier, when I called mom, she was crying.  She said "I have to tell you what made my day."  She ran into a distant relative yesterday that told her she had gone home after my cousin's memorial a few weeks ago and told her daughter that my mom had the most gorgeous girl with her at the memorial, and wondered who it was.  Her daughter told her it was me, and she couldn't believe it.    Mom said she went on and on and on, and Mom said "If she didn't stop, my head was going to swell so big it popped".  It's kinda weird, but I was happier that Mom was proud than of the compliments themselves.
> 
> 3.  Technical numbers question that my brain won't wrap around b/c... well... I just can't make it think.  Since I am getting a bit closer to goal, I'm trying to determine caloric needs.  I know you need a 3500 cal. deficit to lose a pound of fat.  You start by somehow calculating just what your body burns by being alive, right?  I think for me, it was like 2800 or something.   I tried using an online calculator that figured in my activity level, but I want to know with NO activity, so I can figure in the calories burned..  Do you get what I am saying?  HELP!  I can't even get what I am saying!



Sophie, is a cutie, Taryn.  Ah, I am fondly looking back on those days when they spent the whole week doing one single letter of the alphabet.    You probably do that in kindergarten, too, the marriage of Q and U and the whole she-bang.

Isn't that a wonderful story about your Mom?  She needs a boost right now, too.  It reminds me of the story of PrincessBride6205 where her DH's coworker was going on and on about the cute girl in the warehouse to her DH and it turned out to be Nicole!    Remember your friend's father didn't recognize you either?  You should find some before and after pictures and inspire us, girl!  Please. 

It is interesting that you asked this question, Taryn, because this was something I just went over with my trainer last week.  She upped my calorie intake by 300 calories a day and I am still losing -- actually a little faster than I was so perhaps I wasn't getting enough calories.  I was pretty skeptical but it is working and those extra calories a day are helping me to feel less hungry or deprived.  So don't be surprised when that number seems bigger than you think it should be.  

Theres BMR (Basil Metabolic Rate) and RMR (Resting Metabolic Rate).  These are used to calculate how many calories you burn in a day if you are totally resting.  BMR is done in a dark room and under stringent conditions -- think analagous to measuring body fat in the pool thing.  RMR is less stringent and less accurate but probably works for most folks -- think using the little machine at the gym to tell you body fat.  

But BMR and RMR don't take into account the calories that you burn in activity.  So there is an adjustment based on your activity level.  It gives you a range.  Here is a link that explains how these work and are calculated.  http://www.caloriesperhour.com/tutorial_BMR.php  I like this particular calculator because it gives you the BMR and RMR at the top, then ranges for each activity level.  It is just based on your height and weight.  Technically you should adjust for your body fat percentage, if you are leaner like you, then you burn more calories that someone like me who has a higher percentage of body fat.  

Our maintainers will tell you that it is harder to figure out what you can and can't do when you get to maintenance.  It takes constant adjusting and exploring to figure out what will work for you.  It is harder than it sounds.  Just like losing the weight in the first place!  

Give these calculators and try and see how the numbers work for you.  You've been so successful.  I know that you will be able to figure out this phase of your healthy life, too!


----------



## jennz

Taryn I love that "I speak Aloha"   Also that your mom was crying because she was bursting with pride for you!!

2800 sounds very high for your resting metabolic rate...mine is around 1700.  I checked the site Lisa listed and it's very close to what I get from my bodybugg.


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> Here is tomorrow's QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?



We would be doing Toy Story Mania.  What's not to love about that ride




The scale showed me a 2 lb loss this morning.  I'm hoping that it isn't a fluke.  I will need to weigh in tomorrow since we'll be away this weekend.  That means I only had 5 days to lose opposed to the normal 7.  I'm a bit nervous, but I have been on plan and I have exercised more than I normally do.  Not up to everyday, but still a improvement.


----------



## tigger813

Here is tomorrow's QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?

I would ride Expedition Everest 3 times in a row! This is always our first ride at AK. I plan on doing that on Dec. 1 or the other day we visit AK on our trip! I also hope to ride Everest in the dark on our first day since we are going for PM EMH. Never been for PM EMH at AK.

After putting DD2 on the bus I will pull out the mower and get that taken care of. Then I will shower and head over to work for a 2pm client. I will come home and see the kids and have supper and then head back to work at 5 for about an hour. Luckily I live 5 minutes from work.

Got some stuff to take care of this morning so I had better sign off for now.

TTFN!


----------



## KristiMc

QOTD - I would head to Soarin.  MK is my favorite park, but I love Soarin.

I have not introduced myself.  This thread is so big and I feel lost.  My name is Kristi.  I am 39 (the big 4-0 will be in February).  My DH is also losing weight along with me so that makes it easier.  We have two boys (9 & 6) who keep me busy.

I have been on Weight Watchers now for 4 weeks and have lost 10.2 lbs. so far.  I have been increasing my exercising which is the hardest part for me to keep up with.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thank you, CC, for being our coach this week and a big BL welcome to our new coach starting tomorrow, keenercam!  You guys are the best!  

Please remember to send those weights to LuvBaloo and Healthy Habits numbers to jenanderson tomorrow.  You don't need to be doing anything for WIN!, unless you haven't sent in your starting numbers already and decided that you want to do it.  Connie96 is still taking your numbers, if you want to participate.  

*Remember that participation in any or all of these items is optional.  You can do a few, none or all.  But we hope that you do give them all a try because they will help you build the healthy lifestyle that you need to reach your goals.*

I know that with the horribly busy week that I am having that I would have fallen off the wagon big time and have a giant gain if I didn't have all these tools at my disposal to help me.  



jennz said:


> Guess what?????!!!!!!  Sarah made Honors Ensemble!!!!!!!  I am so happy for her!



Woo hoo!   



Cupcaker said:


> So today I attended a reunion of a BL competition we had at work that ended a couple of months ago.  I won second place!  many of the people who did the competition gained back their weight.  i felt good knowing that I continued on my plan and lost even more weight.  Im determined to be in it for the long run so I can go from overweight to healthy.  I am really glad I found this tread, and especially all these people I can relate to



Great job on losing and keeping it off!  That way you know that you are truly making the lifestyle change that you need.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> ufdxdt
> She fell on August 28th and hopefully she gets the cast off next week. they are taking xrays weekly. It's a green branch break where part of it breaks but part of it bows. DH said her arm was V shaped when he got to her.



 Bless her little heart!  Best wishes for a speedy recovery!  



Michele1377 said:


> Hi! I am interested in joining the Biggest Loser Fall Challenge. I know I am joining a bit late, but I will post my weight this Friday with the rest of the weigh-ins -
> Michele



 Michele1377!  Thanks for joining our challenge.  It's never too late to join a BL challenge. Answer a few questions of the day or make comments and soon you will have enough posts to PM.



cclovesdis said:


> Here is tomorrow's QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?



If we are Disneyland the first, and last, ride is always Pirates of the Caribbean.  At California Adventure it would be Toy Story Mania (no fastpass).  At WDW it is going to depend on which park we are in -- for my fantasy trip I will go with Test Track at Epcot or Everest in AK.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I haven't talked about this--but has anyone else had more than normal hair loss? The girl who cuts my hair said it is not unusual when you've lost a lot of weight. So I've been dealing with this all summer. I can't really tell, except for my bathroom floor needed swept twice a day all summer. So today I noticed it's coming back in--which is great, but I have little tiny hairs coming in everywhere. It is not making it easy to tame the flyaways. Hopefully since it's growing back, it will soon stop falling out excessively.



, Rose, sounds like you have lots of new, healthy hair coming in.  Maybe it is a seasonal change or your body getting rid of old hair to make room for the new, healthier, shiny stuff thanks to your new lifestyle!  



my3princes said:


> I could use a whole lot of pixie dust if anyone has any to spare.  I got 3 solid leads on jobs tonight.  2 of which include person references from within the business.  I am praying that one of these work out.



 for you, Deb!  And way to go increasing your exercise.



jennz said:


> 2800 sounds very high for your resting metabolic rate...mine is around 1700.  I checked the site Lisa listed and it's very close to what I get from my bodybugg.



I'm guessing that the 2800 takes into account Taryn's activity levels because she is very active.  Thanks for checking that site against the BodyBugg.  The only way to be really, really sure about this stuff is see a doctor, like on the Biggest Loser, and get the full work up but what we have available for free (or a reasonable cost) works good enough for most of us.  

It is 5:15 am and I am sitting at my desk at work.  I am in early to finish something up that has been hanging over my head all week.  Unfortunately the breakfast that I thought I had here went bad so I will have to take a break when it is a little more light and get something to eat.  It's amazing how many noises my building makes when it's dark -- time to turn up the Disney music!  

I may not be back until tomorrow.  Depends on how the day goes.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## mikamah

jennz said:


> Guess what?????!!!!!!  Sarah made Honors Ensemble!!!!!!!  I am so happy for her!


 Whoo hoo!!  Congrats to Sarah!!  So happy for her.  I will reserve that cute violin smilie for use until michael takes up the violin too.  



Cupcaker said:


> I think we should have mini celebrations for ourselves once we pass any ten pound marks.  Going from the 50s to 40s, for example, is so motivating.
> 
> So today I attended a reunion of a BL competition we had at work that ended a couple of months ago.  I won second place!  many of the people who did the competition gained back their weight.  i felt good knowing that I continued on my plan and lost even more weight.  Im determined to be in it for the long run so I can go from overweight to healthy.  I am really glad I found this tread, and especially all these people I can relate to


I totally agree with celebrating getting in a new decade.  This summer, I went from 210 to 209 about 4 times!  I just went back down again today, and this time, for the last dang time, I'm going to stay there.  COngrats on coming in second in the bl competition!!  That is awesome, and it is so nice to see that you are doing it right and keeping it off.  It's not just about the competition, but the lifestyle.



Michele1377 said:


> Hi! I am interested in joining the Biggest Loser Fall Challenge. I know I am joining a bit late, but I will post my weight this Friday with the rest of the weigh-ins -
> Michele


Welcome!!  This is a great group of inspiring and supportive folks here.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I am packed. The pumpkin bars are made. And Mike will be home 2 hours early. His plane in Houston had equipment problems so they booked him on a plane that actually got back sooner.
> 
> I haven't talked about this--but has anyone else had more than normal hair loss? The girl who cuts my hair said it is not unusual when you've lost a lot of weight. So I've been dealing with this all summer. I can't really tell, except for my bathroom floor needed swept twice a day all summer. So today I noticed it's coming back in--which is great, but I have little tiny hairs coming in everywhere. It is not making it easy to tame the flyaways. Hopefully since it's growing back, it will soon stop falling out excessively.


Have a fabulous trip, Rose.  I bet your son will love his pumpkin bars.    On the hair, just this morning, I noticed more hair than usual in the shower, and was thinking I should be better about taking a vitamin.  You know, take one daily, not monthly. 



my3princes said:


> I could use a whole lot of pixie dust if anyone has any to spare.  I got 3 solid leads on jobs tonight.  2 of which include person references from within the business.  I am praying that one of these work out.
> 
> Tomorrow I will deliver a couple of resumes before heading to school to sub at Noon.


  Hope you get good news soon.



flipflopmom said:


> TOM made his arrival today, just as predicted.  Oh well, there went my loss for the week.   Seems like if the Dis sinus infection bug isn't catching, TOM is like Santa and manages to visit lots of us at the same time! Have a great night everyone!   And of course, TOM brought on the emotions, which I have been bravely fighting back all week. I need to keep them supressed for a bit longer, but I called mom and she was crying today over a card she had gotten in the mail.  Kinda weird, it's like if people don't mention it, I consider them insensitive, but if they do, it can upset me.  So which do I want?  You guys have been wonderful, meant IRL people.
> 
> Taryn


 Hugs to you and you mom this week.  Such an emotional time.   An extra big hug on TOM joining you to make you even more emotional.  I know that your Daddy is looking down on you and is so proud of all you have accomplished.  



donac said:


> pjilla I am the queen of the crockpot  I think at last count I own 6.  From 1 1/2 quart to 6 quart.


Wow, Dona, you are the queen, though Pamela is close behind with 4!!  I'm in the one crockpot club, and sometimes it only comes out for chili on the fourth of july and meatballs on christmas eve.  Though I have had more creative winters and done some pot roasts and stews.  



lovedvc said:


> Please tell me I am not the only one who sabotages themselve.  I know my weakness ICE CREAM.  I can't have it in the house.  Every Friday the kids get to pick a place and we go.  That's my ice cream for the week.  But last night the local store had ice cream on sale, a half gallon for $1.99.  Who can pass that up?  The kids wanted it.  Yeah right I wanted it, so I went and picked it up, 2 half-gallons.  One for you, One for me.  I had 2 cups last night and this afternoon I had a 1/2 cup.  Tonight I am going out to dinner with people from work.  I only have 7 pts plus 4 activity points left for the day.  I do have 24 flex points left, but don't like to use them.  I guess I am picking the grilled shrimp tonight.  I know when I get home I will be back in that ice cream.  I have absolutely no willpower when it comes to ice cream.


You are not alone!  You are not alone.  Ice cream is tough, and I will do the exact same thing when they are on sale, buy it for ds.  Yeah right.  I am a firm believer in using the flex points though, and rarely do I have any left at the end of the week.  They are there to be used if needed without any guilt. 





ireland_nicole said:


> I can't believe it!  I got on the scale this am and I'm finally under 250(249.4) (which, I know to a lot of gals still seems big, but I started at 297, and taking that lower weight off the drs scale feels pretty awesome right now)


Whoo hoo!!!! Congratulations!!  Almost 50 pounds is awesome!!



goldcupmom said:


> Lord knows I try!  DH doesn't help.  Basically says nothing to anyone, even me.  When I try to encourage him or compliment him on his loss (and it shows) I am told to stop and it's none of my business.  Tough group here.  I THINK DS21 might be starting to get it after I started crying in front of his friends when he jokingly said it last week.  Maybe.....


  Just a hug for you Julie.  Hang in there. 



cclovesdis said:


> Would you like some unsolicited suggestions? My parents think that my sister and I need to see the US. We've been all over the place. San Fran and Napa Valley was one summer. Another summer was Las Vegas, the Grand Canyon, and lots more. Another summer we flew into Rapid City, SD and saw Mt. Rushmore, than drove through Wyoming and saw Yellowstone, then flew home out of Bozeman, MT. We've been to the Painted Dessert, the Petrified Forest, White Sands, the Hooever Damn, and more.


I like your suggestions.  I have lots of places I'd like to visit- Washington DC, grandcanyon, California, and we tend to go back to disney "until michael is a little older and will appreciate the other places more."  I try to take a shorter trip during the year too.  We've done NYC, and hope to see Niagara falls this year.



lovedvc said:


> Totally used my regular daily points for the ice cream.  I'd rather skip the healthy stuff to make room for the bad stuff.


I have those days too.



cclovesdis said:


> So, right after I posted that I was suprised by the day off and 1/2, I looked out my window. Yep, you guessed it. The kids in my town had a 1/2 day today too.






MacG said:


> I am with you on the self sabotage....my weakness is chips. I can't have them in the house!!!!  Okay..I didn't stop bringing them into the house. But, I did make them unavailable. DH and DDs still wanted to eat chips every so often so I would have them hide them somewhere in the dining room or living room.  Out of sight, out of mind.  That worked pretty well for me until I began eating cookies (Chips Ahoy/Oreos) in place of the chips. Now I also have the kids hide the cookies. I'm really lucky...my DDs are really supportive in my weight loss efforts.


My ds loves to help me too.  I'll say don't give me any more of whatever he's snacking on, and he can't wait for me to ask.[/QUOTE]



Connie96 said:


> I'm beginning to notice that I have conflicted feelings about this thread.  Not about the people here - you guys are great!  But, it's funny that when I log on and there are a few pages to read, I just skim them because I don't have time to read everything, but when I log on and there are only 1 or 2 new posts, I'm sad that there isn't more to read. How nuts am I??!  And, regardless of who's here and what has been posted, I just haven't done much in the way of replies. I think I've only answered 1 or 2 QOTDs so far. I don't know what's up with me.


  Too funny.  I don't get on much without finding a few pages to catch up on.  I thought I had an hour today and it would be plenty of time to catch up, but I'm down to 15 min left.  Ahhhh.



keenercam said:


> 6.  My car's name is Max.  He is a convertible.  I got him October 12 last year.  Autumn is perfect convertible weather.  Max and I are really enjoying the brisk mornings and cool, breezy evenings.


Max sounds pretty cool.  I do envy my next door neighbors convertible every spring when he brings it out. 



brinalyn530 said:


> -Not having to shave my legs everyday  (sorry TMI  but I really hate that particular beauty ritual because my dad is part bear and of course I had to inherit his excess body hair gene so it saves me at least a half hour and numerous band aids when I dont have to do it!)
> -


You're so funny, Bree.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Kathy- Maybe closer to race we can exchange numbers and meet up on race morning.  I would love to hang out with you and lisa while we are waiting.  Otherwise I am not sure if I will be able to get to a dismeet.  We have our itinerary already pretty packed in.
> 
> I have to say ever since I registered for the princess half I have been feeling a bit anxious.  Will I loose the weight by then?  Can I finish it?  Will I let everyone down?  What if I injure myself and cant do it?  I even had a dream last night that I was running in a race and had to go over all these old bridges that the planks would break from under me and i would have to climb back up them or jump over huge holes in the bridge.  If thats not an anxiety dream I dont know what it.  I know the feelings will pass....


LIndsay, we will definitely exchange numbers and make a plan to meet up on the race morning.  It will be a new experience for all of us.  I  hope to be able to make a dis meet before the race at some point.  I'll be with michael, my sil and niece, and sil will take the 2 kids so I can meet up, or they will come along, depending on where we're meeting.  Lisa is staying at AKL, and I loved Boma, so thought maybe we'd meet her one night for dinner there.  We don't have any set plans yet, but once we make some, I'll let you know.  I'll see sil this weekend, and I hope to confirm and book.   You are going to rock the princess!!  

Lisa- I'm glad to see you posting after your personal training yesterday. How did it go this week?  

Tracey- Congrats on your physical.  It is such a good feeling to know you are doing so well, and it is noticed.

Well, I took today off from running, though I feel pretty good.  I think the fall weather really makes a big difference in my tolearance.  Last day of the week, lets finish up strong!  Drink that water!! Move those legs!!  We can do it!!!!


----------



## DisneyObsession

It has been crazy this week, so I really haven't had a chance to get here.  I miss checking in with everyone, so I am trying to catch up.

Wednesday QOTD: It is almost time for Fall. What are you looking forward to about the new season? It doesn't have to be related to working on your healthy/healthier lifestyle, but it can be!

1-I LOVE FALL! 
2-Apple picking with the family that can go. It has been a tradition for years to go apple picking, then come home to homemade chili in the crockpot. In years past, the kids have brought friends from college to come with us. Biggest group was 25 of us! 
3-Cooking comfort foods...stew, chicken soup, chili...I use my crockpot all the time! 
4-My kids were all in marching band in high school and I miss the competitions. I can hear them practice at the school from my house, so I look forward to that again.

Here is tomorrow's QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?

I'm with whoever said Soarin'! I was scared to death the first time I went on it, but loved it after that, once I knew what to expect. Other than that, I would head directly to Magic Kingdom to stand on Main St and look at the castle!  Makes me teary every time!

Well, I leave in 2 days for the Gulf of Mexico and am beyond excited!!    Because I'll be away, I won't be able to send my WI until Sat or Sun when I get back. My goal while there is to walk the beach ALOT, swim in the pool ALOT and burn as many calories as possible. Also to make wise decisions with food, as that will be the hardest part.  

I'm off to try to catch up a little more on the posts.


----------



## pjlla

ireland_nicole said:


> I make menus for the next week every Saturday- I've found it to be really helpful.  I do the shopping list at the same time while I have my recipes out.  It only takes about 15 minutes a week and then I know I have everything.  Although I keep a couple quick fix options ready to go just in case...
> 
> I can't believe it!  I got on the scale this am and I'm finally under 250(249.4) (which, I know to a lot of gals still seems big, but I started at 297, and taking that lower weight off the drs scale feels pretty awesome right now)


Yeah you!! Nice job on getting under 250!  No matter how big or small we are, it is all about the JOURNEY  here!  

I'm sure that many people do their menu plans for just a week at a time... and for most folks the weekends is the time for that.  But when swim season kicks into high gear, my weekends are busy, busy, busy.  So I find it more beneficial to do many weeks at a time, in advance, when I have a free hour or so.  Sometimes things change more than I think they will and menus have to be tweaked to accomodate schedules, but for the most part it works.  At least you have a plan and a schedule that works for YOU!  That is the most important thing.



goldcupmom said:


> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think perhaps, as the Mom, it is time to have a talk with these kids.  Let them know that even though it is said tongue-in-cheek, it still hurts your feelings.  You are making an effort to improve your life and your health and your weight and they need to either support that or ZIP IT!  If you were trying to stop drinking or smoking, would they say things like "You'll probably always be an alcoholic!" or "Why stop now... you'll probably get lung cancer any how!"   ???  I hope not!  They're your kids... and you love them and I'm sure that they love you too... but they are forgetting that you are also a human being with feeling and they are being hurtful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord knows I try!  DH doesn't help.  Basically says nothing to anyone, even me.  When I try to encourage him or compliment him on his loss (and it shows) I am told to stop and it's none of my business.  Tough group here.  I THINK DS21 might be starting to get it after I started crying in front of his friends when he jokingly said it last week.  Maybe.....
Click to expand...


Not much to say to that... it definitely sounds like DH has some issues of his own to deal with... and sadly, your kids might be taking a page from his book.  He isn't leading by example in positive way.  And you can't really even try to show them the right way.... because you get crabbed at when you do the praising.  You are definitely in a tough spot.  



lovedvc said:


> Totally used my regular daily points for the ice cream.  I'd rather skip the healthy stuff to make room for the bad stuff.



Where is that "naughty girl" smilie that I need right now?  Silly me... it didn't honestly occur to me that you gave up "real" food for the ice cream.  For the moment it is obviously important to stay within your points to lose weight... but you do need to consider how important it ALSO is to use those daily points for the proper fuel.  But I'm sure you know that..



cclovesdis said:


> Could either you or pjlla please post a recipe for pulled pork? We need to eat something different. Please?



Holey moley... it couldn't be any easier!!  I use a pork loin roast (usually I can buy a HUGE one at the grocery store on sale for about $2/lb or less and I cut it into about 4 dinner-size roasts).... put it in the crockpot fat side up.  Put about a half an inch of water in the bottom of the crockpot.  Sprinkle with some seasonings if desired (sometimes I use sage... sometimes I skip it).  Let it cook on low all day (at least 6 hours I would say).  Remove it from the crock onto a plate/cutting board. Let it cool just a bit.  Remove all visible fat (usually this cut has a slab of flat on one side that is easily removed, but not much other visible fat).  Using two forks, shred the roast apart, removing visible fat if you see it. Dump the water from the crock.  Put the shredded meat back into the still-warm crock and add your favorite bbq sauce (bottled or homemade).  It seems to take a lot of sauce to do about a 2 pound roast (like almost an entire bottle!).  Mix it up a bit, make sure it is warm, and serve it on rolls (we use Sandwich thins or light whole wheat hamburger rolls).  Not exactly a "LIGHT" recipe, but so delicious!!!  Worth the points in my book.  FWIW, my family of 4 can get about 5-6 sandwiches from about a 2pound roast.  Leftovers reheat really well.



Connie96 said:


> Maybe it's just that I'm not as gung-ho about my own weight loss right now, because *I really am trying to find the right "forever" changes *so that I don't sabotage myself into regaining. I'm hoping to develop my maintenance strategy now, so that I don't bounce when I get to my goal, which is about 10-15 pounds away - I think. I'm not really sure what my true goal weight is because, although I want to lose another 10-15 pounds of FAT, I also want to tone up a good bit. If I do that, I may find myself happy at a higher overall weight than originally (and arbitrarily) planned.



That is such an amazing statement... that you are trying to find the right "forever" changes!!  I love that!  That kind of thinking is what will make you successful in the long run. Because you are right.... you do need to make FOREVER changes.  It about finding a balance between healthy living and still enjoying life.  Not about depriving yourself of treats forever... or giving up sweets forever.  Nice job!



jennz said:


> Ditto on Survivor too!!  It's strange with it on Wednesdays.
> 
> Guess what?????!!!!!!  Sarah made Honors Ensemble!!!!!!!  I am so happy for her!



Congratulations to Sarah!!!  I hope she is pleased with herself!

I enjoyed the first episode of Survivor.... but Wednesday night are kind of stinky for me.... I enjoyed the "pre-weekend" treat of Thursday night Survivor.  But with our schedules as they are, we will probably end up watching on the DVR on Thursdays or Fridays most weeks anyhow.



Cupcaker said:


> So today I attended a reunion of a BL competition we had at work that ended a couple of months ago.  I won second place!  many of the people who did the competition gained back their weight.  i felt good knowing that I continued on my plan and lost even more weight.  Im determined to be in it for the long run so I can go from overweight to healthy.  I am really glad I found this tread, and especially all these people I can relate to



Congrats on losing AND maintaining that loss! It isn't easy!



Michele1377 said:


> Hi! I am interested in joining the Biggest Loser Fall Challenge. I know I am joining a bit late, but I will post my weight this Friday with the rest of the weigh-ins -
> Michele



Welcome aboard on our (sometimes crazy) journey!  Glad you're here with us!  You don't need to post your weight here.... you need to PM it to LuvBaloo.  You can send her your starting weight anytime tomorrow and then the next week you can start being a BL!!!  Feel free to ask ANYTHING!!



Rose&Mike said:


> I am packed. The pumpkin bars are made. And Mike will be home 2 hours early. His plane in Houston had equipment problems so they booked him on a plane that actually got back sooner.
> 
> I haven't talked about this--but has anyone else had more than normal hair loss? The girl who cuts my hair said it is not unusual when you've lost a lot of weight. So I've been dealing with this all summer. I can't really tell, except for my bathroom floor needed swept twice a day all summer. So today I noticed it's coming back in--which is great, but I have little tiny hairs coming in everywhere. It is not making it easy to tame the flyaways. Hopefully since it's growing back, it will soon stop falling out excessively.
> 
> Mike should be home soon. Have a great evening!
> 
> Welcome Michele!



No noticeable hair loss here... but I've been at this for so long, maybe it happend months and months ago and I didn't notice it.  

Have a super time at Parents' weekend!  Enjoy your run and your visit with your DS!  



my3princes said:


> ongratulations to all of the losers   I can't believe that I was #10.  I hope I can continue with that
> 
> I could use a whole lot of pixie dust if anyone has any to spare.  I got 3 solid leads on jobs tonight.  2 of which include person references from within the business.  I am praying that one of these work out.
> 
> Tomorrow I will deliver a couple of resumes before heading to school to sub at Noon.



 PD in its way (and a prayer as well!)



flipflopmom said:


> TOM made his arrival today, just as predicted.  Oh well, there went my loss for the week.   Seems like if the Dis sinus infection bug isn't catching, TOM is like Santa and manages to visit lots of us at the same time! Have a great night everyone!   And of course, TOM brought on the emotions, which I have been bravely fighting back all week. I need to keep them supressed for a bit longer, but I called mom and she was crying today over a card she had gotten in the mail.  Kinda weird, it's like if people don't mention it, I consider them insensitive, but if they do, it can upset me.  So which do I want?  You guys have been wonderful, meant IRL people.
> Taryn



SHHHH!  You are letting out our secret... as women we are just never happy with things.... people are damned if they do and damned if they don't!!  But I know what you mean.  I love people to notice my weight loss.... but once they start talking about it I get totally uncomfortable!  

to you for your tough week and the curse of having "the curse" on top of everything!



flipflopmom said:


> I have been working on that, just a week at a time.  I have the same picky DD issues, gymnastics, and then the craziness of "what can I cook and have in the fridge for DH to eat when we're not home, and what can I have for him to pack for "lunch at 3am".  Coordinating all that w/ gymnastics for a week at a time is enough for me!  Once he's back on 1st, I might look at something more long term!



One week at a time is a good thing, if that is what is working for you and your family.  Like I said, my weekends are crazy, so planning for several weeks at a time works best for me.  


flipflopmom said:


> I died when I read it.  I really thought you had said it!  I love my crock pot, you need to post what you do in the BL recipe thread in all your spare time.  I agree, almost everything I find has cream of.... I mostly use mine for chili, cooking bone in chicken breasts to shred for meals, veg. soup, and roast.  I need some new recipes!!!!!



Nope... didn't really say it... but though it loud and clear!  I have a rosemary roasted chicken recipe that I use to cook a whole chicken in my crockpot that is very good and easy.  In fact, I asked for a larger crockpot for Christmas a few years ago because I couldn't fit a whole chicken in my existing pot.  I have several recipes that I have converted to crockpot recipes, including this chicken one and hamburger soup.    I'll post the chicken recipe on the BL recipe thread today.



flipflopmom said:


> 2.  Like I said earlier, when I called mom, she was crying.  She said "I have to tell you what made my day."  She ran into a distant relative yesterday that told her she had gone home after my cousin's memorial a few weeks ago and told her daughter that my mom had the most gorgeous girl with her at the memorial, and wondered who it was.  Her daughter told her it was me, and she couldn't believe it.    Mom said she went on and on and on, and Mom said "If she didn't stop, my head was going to swell so big it popped".  It's kinda weird, but I was happier that Mom was proud than of the compliments themselves.
> 
> Taryn



Because no matter HOW OLD we are, we are still wanting to make our parents proud of us!!  And we love our parents and we want them to feel GOOD about being our parents!  



lisah0711 said:


> Sophie, is a cutie, Taryn.  Ah, I am fondly looking back on those days when they spent the whole week doing one single letter of the alphabet.    You probably do that in kindergarten, too, the marriage of Q and U and the whole she-bang.



DS's kindergarten teacher used to do a whole WEDDING day for the marriage of Q & U... he did it up BIG TIME!  It was such a fun day!  Everyone of the kindergarteners got a part in the wedding (their choice).... flower girls, ushers, "security" , guest book attendant, etc.  He would re-arrange the classroom  and have an aisle and rows of chairs and he even would bring in a mini-wedding cake!  He used the blow-up Q & U from the Letter People collection.  Wish my pictures of the event were digital.. I'd share them.  Truly a memorable fun day for the kids (and the parents too!)



lisah0711 said:


> Our maintainers will tell you that it is harder to figure out what you can and can't do when you get to maintenance.  It takes constant adjusting and exploring to figure out what will work for you.  It is harder than it sounds.  Just like losing the weight in the first place!
> 
> Give these calculators and try and see how the numbers work for you.  You've been so successful.  I know that you will be able to figure out this phase of your healthy life, too!



I'm glad you talked about this subject.  As I keep hovering near maintenance, I often wonder HOW I will figure out my calories/points for WW.  Especially since I am doing WW on my own and don't have a leader to talk to.  Thanks for sharing some ideas/tips for this.



KristiMc said:


> QOTD - I would head to Soarin.  MK is my favorite park, but I love Soarin.
> 
> I have not introduced myself.  This thread is so big and I feel lost.  My name is Kristi.  I am 39 (the big 4-0 will be in February).  My DH is also losing weight along with me so that makes it easier.  We have two boys (9 & 6) who keep me busy.
> 
> I have been on Weight Watchers now for 4 weeks and have lost 10.2 lbs. so far.  I have been increasing my exercising which is the hardest part for me to keep up with.



Thanks for taking the time to introduce yourself!  I agree with your choices.... Soarin' is definitely my FAVORITE of all time.... but MK is my favorite park! 

How are you feeling about WW?  Obviously you're doing well with it!


Well... good Thursday morning all!  Unfortunately it hasn't been the best morning for me.  I got the dreaded "antibiotic" belly... won't go into details, but definitely not myself today.  But I'm not going to change my Rx.  I think it was probably that loading dose of 2 pills that really got me last night.  Hopefully I can finish the remaining doses without incident.  

And my TOM cravings hit without warning last night and rather than end the night OP, I ended up shoveling in a handful of peanuts at about 10pm... and I don't really even love peanuts!  Guess I was craving salt.  Only put me about 2-3 points over for the day..... not tragic, but frustrating this close to weigh-in day.  

I'm going to get some laundry caught up and such before showering and heading to the middle school after lunch to coach robotics.  

I was going to answer today's qotd, but I guess I forgot to multi-quote it.  

QUESTION from me.... I need to bring a dessert to a family outing this weekend.  I'd like to bring something that isn't exactly WW, but that I can still enjoy and that others might like.  I've brought pineapple angel food cake to less than rave reviews (I was the only one who ate it! ).  Fruit platter is almost always provided by DSIL, so I won't go that way.  

If I can't come up with something, I might make an angelfood cake trifle with Cool Whip free and fresh fruit... but not sure if that would transport well for a 2.5 hour car trip.  Any other ideas?


*QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?*

First of all, I'd pick DL this time.  I love WDW, but being right coasters, we head there out of "habit".  I've only been to DL once and that was over 5 years ago!  I'd head there, check into the Grand Californian (cause this was an all-expenses paid prize, right?? ) and head straight for California Screamin'!  Then I would ride the original Soarin'.  If my memory serves me, these are both at DCA.  Then into DL for a slow, magical walk down Main Street with a moment to pause at the light in the Firehouse window.

Laundry is calling!.........................P


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> QUESTION from me.... I need to bring a dessert to a family outing this weekend.  I'd like to bring something that isn't exactly WW, but that I can still enjoy and that others might like.  I've brought pineapple angel food cake to less than rave reviews (I was the only one who ate it! ).  Fruit platter is almost always provided by DSIL, so I won't go that way.



My go to dessert is cupcakes.  I use a white cake mix (any kind) add a can of diet orange soda (nothing else) mix and pour into cupcake wrappers and bake per instructions on box.  They are so good an moist you don't even need frosting though you could frost some for the non dieters.  No one will even suspect that they are diet and they are 3 pts each on Weight Watchers.  Yummy


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning Everyone!

I did a 60 minute workout on the Wii/Balance Board this morning and will be doing W2D1 of the C25K sometime today. I also have to go to a wake. One of my friends from high school and college (she was a year behind me, but we both went on to the same college) lost one of her relatives. My BFF and I spent loads of time with her so we really felt we should go.

I have a few minutes and definitely want to reply. I am guessing that itll take at least 3 posts.

Have a great day everyone!

CC 



Rose&Mike said:


> I am packed. The pumpkin bars are made. And Mike will be home 2 hours early. His plane in Houston had equipment problems so they booked him on a plane that actually got back sooner.



Hope you have a great trip! 

Sorry. I dont know anything about hair loss. Well, I do, but it is because I actually have had, on multiple occasions, a bald spot, known as alopecia areata. I feel very lucky because it has always been treated by my dermatologist. Having had an episode in at least 5 years-knock on wood!



my3princes said:


> I could use a whole lot of pixie dust if anyone has any to spare.  I got 3 solid leads on jobs tonight.  2 of which include person references from within the business.  I am praying that one of these work out.



Sending 



tigger813 said:


> Yes, CC it is a chain sponsored by Herbalife. There are several in MA and I think several thousand throughout the US. Where do you live and I can find out if there's one near you.
> 
> I've been dozing the last hour. Caught the end of America's Got Talent. SHOCKED at the result!



So shocked too! I live in northern CT. I dont like to post exactly where I live, but a good zip to use is one in Hartford, 06106. TIA! 



flipflopmom said:


> TOM made his arrival today, just as predicted.  Oh well, there went my loss for the week.   Seems like if the Dis sinus infection bug isn't catching, TOM is like Santa and manages to visit lots of us at the same time! Have a great night everyone!   And of course, TOM brought on the emotions, which I have been bravely fighting back all week. I need to keep them supressed for a bit longer, but I called mom and she was crying today over a card she had gotten in the mail.  Kinda weird, it's like if people don't mention it, I consider them insensitive, but if they do, it can upset me.  So which do I want?  You guys have been wonderful, meant IRL people.
> 
> Taryn







flipflopmom said:


> 1.  Hokie football, even though they are NOT off to a good start!
> 2.  Fall decorations - pumpkins, mums, etc.
> 3.  Fall scented candles from Gold Canyon - caramel popcorn and mulled cider!
> 4.  Sleeping w/ no AC and the windows open!
> 5.  No whiny kids on the playground from the heat!
> 6.  The "county fair", yes, totally Charlotte's Web stuff around here!
> 7.  Pumpkin patch, corn maze, apple dumpling festival!
> 8.  Soups in the crock pot!
> 9.  Gorgeous colors - Even the leaves get dressed for VT football!
> 10.  The smell of candy corn - hate the way it tastes, but love the scent!
> 11.  My town - the fair, festivals, and high school football seems to bring my little small town together.  I am NOT a country music fan, but I heard a song a few weeks ago called "That's where I come from" and it's totally my small town, USA.  I always feel nostalgic in fall!
> 12.  Knowing I'm a few steps closer to DVC HHI for NYE!
> and the top this year?
> DH BACK ON FIRST SHIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I am trying to think of all the positives!



 for Brad being back on 1st, soon at least!



flipflopmom said:


> I bet you made their day, and that's something to hold onto!
> 
> *Thanks!*
> 
> Now, stuff that's been on my mind...  WATCH OUT!
> 
> 1.  Wanted to share 2 cute Sophie stories:  1.  She told me the other day she could "speak Aloha" when she heard some families speaking spanish.  I said "honey, spanish is Hola".  "I know mommy, and goodbye is Adios.  But I can speak Aloha, like Lilo."  "Like Hawaii, honey?"  "Yes ma'am.  I went to Hawaii at Disney World."  Can you tell we frequent Ohana?  and #2.  I thought of this with all the homework talk.  "Mommy, I can't go to preschool tomorrow.  I have to go to my room and study for my Aa test."  Guess what they talked about Tuesday?
> 
> 2.  Like I said earlier, when I called mom, she was crying.  She said "I have to tell you what made my day."  She ran into a distant relative yesterday that told her she had gone home after my cousin's memorial a few weeks ago and told her daughter that my mom had the most gorgeous girl with her at the memorial, and wondered who it was.  Her daughter told her it was me, and she couldn't believe it.    Mom said she went on and on and on, and Mom said "If she didn't stop, my head was going to swell so big it popped".  It's kinda weird, but I was happier that Mom was proud than of the compliments themselves.
> 
> 3.  Technical numbers question that my brain won't wrap around b/c... well... I just can't make it think.  Since I am getting a bit closer to goal, I'm trying to determine caloric needs.  I know you need a 3500 cal. deficit to lose a pound of fat.  You start by somehow calculating just what your body burns by being alive, right?  I think for me, it was like 2800 or something.   I tried using an online calculator that figured in my activity level, but I want to know with NO activity, so I can figure in the calories burned..  Do you get what I am saying?  HELP!  I can't even get what I am saying!



Thanks!

Sophie is adorable! What a great compliment! And, I totally understand what your mom said.  You see, my cousin was going on and on about how good I look on Tuesday night, wanting to know what Im doing, etc. Well, a) Ive gained weight since the last time she saw me and b) my mom was totally insulting, practically telling me to s*** up, while my cousin was commenting. I wanted to run away. I know this is about you and I apologize. I had to share. Its been bothering me. As for 3, I found an interesting website a few days ago in my search to find the same answer. I will post it as soon as I can find it again.



tigger813 said:


> 2 miles on the elliptical completed. After I put DD2 on the bus I will mow the lawn. I'll head into the spa around noon to take care of my nails before my client comes at 2.
> 
> Off to the Wellness Center with DD1!



Have a great day! 



lisah0711 said:


> Theres BMR (Basil Metabolic Rate) and RMR (Resting Metabolic Rate).  These are used to calculate how many calories you burn in a day if you are totally resting.  BMR is done in a dark room and under stringent conditions -- think analagous to measuring body fat in the pool thing.  RMR is less stringent and less accurate but probably works for most folks -- think using the little machine at the gym to tell you body fat.
> 
> But BMR and RMR don't take into account the calories that you burn in activity.  So there is an adjustment based on your activity level.  It gives you a range.  Here is a link that explains how these work and are calculated.  http://www.caloriesperhour.com/tutorial_BMR.php  I like this particular calculator because it gives you the BMR and RMR at the top, then ranges for each activity level.  It is just based on your height and weight.  Technically you should adjust for your body fat percentage, if you are leaner like you, then you burn more calories that someone like me who has a higher percentage of body fat.
> 
> Our maintainers will tell you that it is harder to figure out what you can and can't do when you get to maintenance.  It takes constant adjusting and exploring to figure out what will work for you.  It is harder than it sounds.  Just like losing the weight in the first place!
> 
> Give these calculators and try and see how the numbers work for you.  You've been so successful.  I know that you will be able to figure out this phase of your healthy life, too!



Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## keenercam

jennz said:


> Guess what?????!!!!!!  Sarah made Honors Ensemble!!!!!!!  I am so happy for her!



Jenn-- Congratulations to Sarah!!!  What a wonderful opportunity! 




Michele1377 said:


> Hi! I am interested in joining the Biggest Loser Fall Challenge. I know I am joining a bit late, but I will post my weight this Friday with the rest of the weigh-ins -
> Michele



Welcome, Michele! Jump right in and post frequently.  That is how we all get to know each other.   Everyone here is so supportive and helpful.  



my3princes said:


> ongratulations to all of the losers   I can't believe that I was #10.  I hope I can continue with that
> 
> I could use a whole lot of pixie dust if anyone has any to spare.  I got 3 solid leads on jobs tonight.  2 of which include person references from within the business.  I am praying that one of these work out.
> 
> Tomorrow I will deliver a couple of resumes before heading to school to sub at Noon.



Congratulations on being in the top 10!!!  Sending you HUGE truckloads of pixie dust   and lots of good wishes!!  



flipflopmom said:


> This was probably like, Monday, or something, but I'm trying!  How is your knee holding up???
> 
> Thanks for asking, Taryn.  It gets very swollen and hurts a lot but it is functioning, which is the most important thing to me.  It was rough going up and down the stairs at back to school night last night.  I am told that going up stairs, crouching and kneeling will be the last things to come back. I am trying to be patient.
> 
> 
> 12.  Knowing I'm a few steps closer to DVC HHI for NYE!
> 
> .....................................
> 
> You need to make that a NYE trip sometime so we can hang out.  The girls were talking about the campfire, Shadow, their NYE parties, singing Mr. Moose, and the song where you put your mouse ears, cinderella slipper, etc. in last night.  We fell in love, too!  It's such a great place!
> 
> I am so happy for you that you'll be there for NYE.  It would be so much fun to meet you there.  We spent Christmas week there a couple of years ago and it was so much fun.  It ended up being Howard and me and our friends at midnight, though, because they had such fun kids' activities going on that we let the kids do that.  DS did an outing to the beach for activities there including football, etc. and DD did a teen night out to a movie and then a late night swim party.  They had a total blast.  We adults steamed shrimp and had meatball sandwiches and watched TV.  Fun all around!



Taryn -- I also meant to say that I am so happy for you that your Mom is proud of your accomplishments.  



KristiMc said:


> I have not introduced myself.  This thread is so big and I feel lost.  My name is Kristi.  I am 39 (the big 4-0 will be in February).  My DH is also losing weight along with me so that makes it easier.  We have two boys (9 & 6) who keep me busy.
> 
> I have been on Weight Watchers now for 4 weeks and have lost 10.2 lbs. so far.  I have been increasing my exercising which is the hardest part for me to keep up with.



Welcome, Kristi!!!  Great job already losing more than 10 pounds on WW!!!  



pjlla said:


> QUESTION from me.... I need to bring a dessert to a family outing this weekend.  I'd like to bring something that isn't exactly WW, but that I can still enjoy and that others might like.  I've brought pineapple angel food cake to less than rave reviews (I was the only one who ate it! ).  Fruit platter is almost always provided by DSIL, so I won't go that way.
> 
> If I can't come up with something, I might make an angelfood cake trifle with Cool Whip free and fresh fruit... but not sure if that would transport well for a 2.5 hour car trip.  Any other ideas?
> 
> 
> *QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?*
> 
> First of all, I'd pick DL this time.  I love WDW, but being right coasters, we head there out of "habit".  I've only been to DL once and that was over 5 years ago!  I'd head there, check into the Grand Californian (cause this was an all-expenses paid prize, right?? ) and head straight for California Screamin'!  Then I would ride the original Soarin'.  If my memory serves me, these are both at DCA.  Then into DL for a slow, magical walk down Main Street with a moment to pause at the light in the Firehouse window.
> 
> Laundry is calling!.........................P



My go-to dessert this fall is going to be No Pudge brownies.  They cost a bit more but they are chewy deliciousness and I will be able to have one.

BTW, Pam, are you SURE we aren't twins?  Your response is exactly what I would have said, right down to the stop at the firehouse!!   And I think walking down Main Street to stand in front of either of the castles is an attraction all in itself.



my3princes said:


> My go to dessert is cupcakes.  I use a white cake mix (any kind) add a can of diet orange soda (nothing else) mix and pour into cupcake wrappers and bake per instructions on box.  They are so good an moist you don't even need frosting though you could frost some for the non dieters.  No one will even suspect that they are diet and they are 3 pts each on Weight Watchers.  Yummy



This sounds delicious!! Haven't tried it yet with orange soda.


Hmmmm.... Forgot most of what I wanted to say. Oh, yeah, now I remember. I lost a stinkin' .8 pound this week, notwithstanding avoiding fair foods, staying within my daily points, using only .5 of my weekly points allowance AND earning 16 activity points.  The advice at my meeting?  "You aren't eating enough points."  EEK!!!  I'd BETTER see that "WHOOSH" (as my dear friend Julie calls it) next week.  
Yes, Julie, I call for a scale bashing, though since the WW scale agrees mostly with my home scale, I'd end up in jail for destruction of property.  But a girl can WISH, right? LOL!

Oh, and I did an oven stuffer roaster in the crockpot yesterday with just some salt and pepper and some water in the bottom of the crock.  It was so moist and delicious!  I am looking forward to some of the white meat for dinner tonight.  

Sorry to all I missed. Looking forward to coaching starting tomorrow.  CC has done such an amazing job this week, that she has set a GREAT example for me.

  <--- Cam running off to come up with a list of good QOTDs.


----------



## cclovesdis

my3princes said:


> We would be doing Toy Story Mania.  What's not to love about that ride
> 
> The scale showed me a 2 lb loss this morning.  I'm hoping that it isn't a fluke.  I will need to weigh in tomorrow since we'll be away this weekend.  That means I only had 5 days to lose opposed to the normal 7.  I'm a bit nervous, but I have been on plan and I have exercised more than I normally do.  Not up to everyday, but still a improvement.



I love TSM! 

Hope the scale is good to you tomorrow! Enjoy your trip! 



tigger813 said:


> Here is tomorrow's QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?
> 
> I would ride Expedition Everest 3 times in a row! This is always our first ride at AK. I plan on doing that on Dec. 1 or the other day we visit AK on our trip! I also hope to ride Everest in the dark on our first day since we are going for PM EMH. Never been for PM EMH at AK.



I am not a coaster person, but I envy you for being about to tackle a mountain 3x in a row! 



KristiMc said:


> QOTD - I would head to Soarin.  MK is my favorite park, but I love Soarin.
> 
> I have not introduced myself.  This thread is so big and I feel lost.  My name is Kristi.  I am 39 (the big 4-0 will be in February).  My DH is also losing weight along with me so that makes it easier.  We have two boys (9 & 6) who keep me busy.
> 
> I have been on Weight Watchers now for 4 weeks and have lost 10.2 lbs. so far.  I have been increasing my exercising which is the hardest part for me to keep up with.



 Soarin just makes me so peaceful!

A lot of us have been increasing our exercise lately. You will find lots of great tips here. Ask away too!



lisah0711 said:


> If we are Disneyland the first, and last, ride is always Pirates of the Caribbean.  At California Adventure it would be Toy Story Mania (no fastpass).  At WDW it is going to depend on which park we are in -- for my fantasy trip I will go with Test Track at Epcot or Everest in AK.



Another coaster person! I think Ill stick to its a small world. POC is great-I can handle thatfor the most part. 

And, uh, 5:15 AM, please tell me/us that you are leaving at noon or at least by 4. 



mikamah said:


> I like your suggestions.  I have lots of places I'd like to visit- Washington DC, grandcanyon, California, and we tend to go back to disney "until michael is a little older and will appreciate the other places more."  I try to take a shorter trip during the year too.  We've done NYC, and hope to see Niagara falls this year.



Thanks! I forgot about DC. Weve been there twice. Each time was totally different too. The exhibits in some of the museums had changed and there were new ones to see too. 

Have you ever been to Salem? My BFF thinks we should go around Halloween time.



DisneyObsession said:


> Wednesday QOTD: It is almost time for Fall. What are you looking forward to about the new season? It doesn't have to be related to working on your healthy/healthier lifestyle, but it can be!
> 
> 1-I LOVE FALL!
> 2-Apple picking with the family that can go. It has been a tradition for years to go apple picking, then come home to homemade chili in the crockpot. In years past, the kids have brought friends from college to come with us. Biggest group was 25 of us!
> 3-Cooking comfort foods...stew, chicken soup, chili...I use my crockpot all the time!
> 4-My kids were all in marching band in high school and I miss the competitions. I can hear them practice at the school from my house, so I look forward to that again.
> 
> Well, I leave in 2 days for the Gulf of Mexico and am beyond excited!!    Because I'll be away, I won't be able to send my WI until Sat or Sun when I get back. My goal while there is to walk the beach ALOT, swim in the pool ALOT and burn as many calories as possible. Also to make wise decisions with food, as that will be the hardest part.
> 
> I'm off to try to catch up a little more on the posts.



I have to say, I never expected so many of you to love fall as much as you do. Im more with Pamelawhat comes next never quite leaves my mind. 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## cclovesdis

pjlla said:


> Holey moley... it couldn't be any easier!!  I use a pork loin roast (usually I can buy a HUGE one at the grocery store on sale for about $2/lb or less and I cut it into about 4 dinner-size roasts).... put it in the crockpot fat side up.  Put about a half an inch of water in the bottom of the crockpot.  Sprinkle with some seasonings if desired (sometimes I use sage... sometimes I skip it).  Let it cook on low all day (at least 6 hours I would say).  Remove it from the crock onto a plate/cutting board. Let it cool just a bit.  Remove all visible fat (usually this cut has a slab of flat on one side that is easily removed, but not much other visible fat).  Using two forks, shred the roast apart, removing visible fat if you see it. Dump the water from the crock.  Put the shredded meat back into the still-warm crock and add your favorite bbq sauce (bottled or homemade).  It seems to take a lot of sauce to do about a 2 pound roast (like almost an entire bottle!).  Mix it up a bit, make sure it is warm, and serve it on rolls (we use Sandwich thins or light whole wheat hamburger rolls).  Not exactly a "LIGHT" recipe, but so delicious!!!  Worth the points in my book.  FWIW, my family of 4 can get about 5-6 sandwiches from about a 2pound roast.  Leftovers reheat really well.
> 
> *Thanks! I had no idea how to shred it. Youre right. I couldnt be easier.*
> 
> QUESTION from me.... I need to bring a dessert to a family outing this weekend.  I'd like to bring something that isn't exactly WW, but that I can still enjoy and that others might like.  I've brought pineapple angel food cake to less than rave reviews (I was the only one who ate it! ).  Fruit platter is almost always provided by DSIL, so I won't go that way.
> 
> If I can't come up with something, I might make an angelfood cake trifle with Cool Whip free and fresh fruit... but not sure if that would transport well for a 2.5 hour car trip.  Any other ideas?
> 
> *Deb, I second your motion for a diet soda cupcakes. We like to use a chocolate cake mix and add a can of diet ginger ale. Then, we often top with Cool Whip. I was told 2 points, but you may want to go with 3, like Deb said. Weve also used a can of regular ginger ale. It only adds a few extra calories. 120/24 is only 5 calories and then you arent having the aspartame.*
> 
> *QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?*
> 
> First of all, I'd pick DL this time.  I love WDW, but being right coasters, we head there out of "habit".  I've only been to DL once and that was over 5 years ago!  I'd head there, check into the Grand Californian (cause this was an all-expenses paid prize, right?? ) and head straight for California Screamin'!  Then I would ride the original Soarin'.  If my memory serves me, these are both at DCA.  Then into DL for a slow, magical walk down Main Street with a moment to pause at the light in the Firehouse window.



Definitely all-expenses paid. I was going to say in the QOTD that DH is rewarding you, but I refrained. 



my3princes said:


> My go to dessert is cupcakes.  I use a white cake mix (any kind) add a can of diet orange soda (nothing else) mix and pour into cupcake wrappers and bake per instructions on box.  They are so good an moist you don't even need frosting though you could frost some for the non dieters.  No one will even suspect that they are diet and they are 3 pts each on Weight Watchers.  Yummy



Ive never thought of using orange soda. Good idea!


----------



## goldcupmom

jennz said:


> 2800 sounds very high for your resting metabolic rate...mine is around 1700.  I checked the site Lisa listed and it's very close to what I get from my bodybugg.



BB shows mine runs 1600-1700 as well.  2800 must be taking into account lifestyle or activity I would think.



mikamah said:


> Wow, Dona, you are the queen, though Pamela is close behind with 4!!  I'm in the one crockpot club, and sometimes it only comes out for chili on the fourth of july and meatballs on christmas eve.  Though I have had more creative winters and done some pot roasts and stews.
> 
> I'm a one crockpot person, too, but now those big ugly white roasters...I have 2 big & 1 smaller & use them all the time instead of my oven.
> 
> Just a hug for you Julie.  Hang in there.
> 
> Thanks!  Hugs & prayers always appreciated!  Plus, they contain no calories & you can never have too many!!



Only got in 2.49 yesterday, but 7.04 this morning.  Needed the stress relief!

I could finally breathe & got over 6 hours sleep last night.

Life here is still crazy..but what is new?  I"m hoping to hear soon about the next scoring project....I at least want a chance to qualify as I could really use the extra cash (even if it's only for 2 weeks) right before Christmas.

Off to give 2 dogs a bath & run to the store.  More later.....


----------



## cruisindisney

Holy Cow!  Being away from the boards for a day and half made that a marathon of reading.  I've been busy with work and all the other things that life brings along.

Car update:  Our mechanic believes it's fixed and all it needed was new spark plugs and wires.  Fingers crossed that is all it was, so far so good.

I am on W2D3 of c25k tonight.  Next week scares me, but I'm sure I'll survive.

I've been working out everyday and eating well, but I seem stuck.  I may need to re-evaluate my calorie intake.  Maybe I need to move up a little.  Gotta dig out that equation the people from the biggest loser gave me.  It was fun to meet two people who were actually on the show and know what it's like.

Congrats to the top 10!  Now I have a new goal, make the top 10!


----------



## goldcupmom

Oops!  Forgot the QOTD - I have no clue what I would do!  Probably take DD18 & just sit somwhere taking it all in.  She has NO memory of ever going to WDW(she was 6) and summer 2009 when we spent 1 night at FtW with DNiece's in their motorhomes, she & I rode the monorail around.  She saw the castle & burst into tears because she couldn't remember it.  Then she saw spaceship earth & wondered what it was.....not easy to forget the giant golf ball!


----------



## Connie96

cclovesdis said:


> Would switching to the maintainer's team help? IDK for sure, but it sounds like you would be happy if you lost inches/fat, but not necessarily weight? I apologize if I am way off base or out of place.



Thanks, CC. No, I definitely still wanna be a loser. I'm just trying to learn how to lose without obsessing over the scale and inadvertently "dieting" myself into a binge. After losing 12 pounds during the Summer challenge, I had a 6 pound bounce in two weeks. What I was doing is not what I want to continue doing. It may take some time to find a sustainable approach, but I'm getting there.



flipflopmom said:


> I'm all caught up!!!



Thanks, Taryn! Now I'm all caught up too, thanks to your awesome Cliff's Notes. 


This morning, I was presented with my lapel pin and a $50 Visa gift card for 15 years of service at my job. I do believe I'm going shopping for running gear.  (And, I avoided the snacks in that same meeting, so  for that too. )


----------



## keenercam

Congratulations, Connie!!  What a nice recognition!!!


----------



## Zoesmama03

I'm reading Jillian Michael's Master Your Metabolism book.  Interesting read, and parts of it are quite scary.  I've already been working on cutting out most processed packaged foods for a cleaner diet. I cut out canned vegetables(etc) other than beans and tomatoes or the occasional can of baked beans almost 2 years ago. I still use a lot of frozen veggies because I spoil a lot of fresh stuff trying to buy for a week at a time.  I'd like to see if I can get my hormone balance in check. 

AOTD: Maybe I'd run with Zoe to Barnstormer.  I was afraid to ride with her when she was 2 because I was scared I'd be embarrassed by not fitting. I probably would have been fine but didn't want to go for that absurd fear.  That or my usual first is Splash Mountain.  It seems to be the closest of my favorites.  Plus for some reason we always end up going that way first.

Connie,
WOOHOO! Always nice to be appreciated like that. I got $50 award at Sears once for service and highest sales.  It was a nice feeling. Congrats.

Susan,
It sure does.  I'm trying to catch up with everyone. I need to spend some time today reading through the last 10 pages or so.  I feel like I just pop in say hi and I wanna benefit the motivation I know I can receive from reading everyone's contributions.

CC,
I've had the vertigo issues. I wondered about Meineres but I have otherwise had a normal hearing(perfect says the ENT). The ENT I was seeing for months after my first vertigo attack said it was just benign positional vertigo, actually is exact words were his best _guess_ would be I was experiencing it. He prescribed over the counter meclizine and it helped when I was having the spells but only because it caused me to sleep almost all day.  I'd have 8-10 days of it at once so definitely know where you are at.  I also get a lot of ear infections which bring it on sometimes. I can feel when I start to get the teeny bit of vertigo but thank God I haven't had week long spells in years.  I take nothing but I did find years ago that the best prevention was Claritin.  It keeps the fluid down.  I don't take it everyday but when I feel fluid building up.  I also struggle with seasonal allergies so certain times of year I do strive to take it daily, its easier to afford in my unemployment now that I got a Dr. to finally prescribe it.  Dr's always think I'm hypochondriac when I come in saying I have an ear infection or fluid then they look and say "yes you do".  Once a young new Dr said you can't have one that is for children and tried to say it was just wax build up and asked if I wanted them to clean it out.  He sent in the assistant who cleared it out he came back and said "you little (s word rhyming with it) you do have an ear infection" that weasel charged me for that darn useless ear lavage and I was paying cash. I know my ears well after all of this.  Hope you find long term relief.

Dreamer24,
I've always loved my veggies.  One thing that helped was growing our own as kids in our family garden.  My mom had gardens whenever possible, we moved a lot and didn't always have good growing areas. Home grown tastes way better.  Try organics sometimes they taste better.  Also read up and study on determining ripeness.  It all helps the taste.  Hard to explain since I've always liked most any vegetable(other than celery) but you do start to crave them.  Especially as you eat less processed packaged foods.  I like to drink V8 Fusion its veggie and fruit servings in a glass.  The have different blend(Flavors) and its a good way to fill in if you have a rough day of eating them whole(cooked or raw).   Sometimes its hard to break the emotional connection to foods you were forced to eat as a child but didn't like.


----------



## brinalyn530

Thanks CC for being our coach this week! I am always impressed by how you seem to reply to everyone each day! 

I would love some new crockpot recipes  I am hesitant to make a lot of the ones in the cookbook I have because I am unsure of how theyll turn out, especially since DS is so picky. If I could get some that were pre-approved so to speak by my BL friends, I would be much more willing to try them.

Julie  I completely agree with Pamela  sit those kids down pronto! You do so much for them, the very least they can do is offer you some support and encouragement! If your DH doesn't want to hear it, that's his issue - but you deserve to hear it if you want/need to. 

ireland_nicole  Thats amazing! Keep up the awesome work !

Jennz  Congrats to your DD !

Thursday QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?
Probably Toy Story Mania (over and over!) - DS and I thoroughly enjoyed that one in May!



cclovesdis said:


> Is the Wellness Center a chain? I WISH I had something like that around me.


Tracey  I was just going to ask the same thing! I'll have to look it up.
CC  Great minds think alike!

Rose  Have a great trip! Im sorry I cant help with your particular hair loss question, but if it makes you feel any better, Ive always had that problem with the bathroom floor  my doctors have said as long as I dont get any bald spots, its fine  ? Also, I noticed as I modified my diet and added in exercise, I have those little annoying hairs starting to grow in too, I try to tell myself thats a good thing, but they do drive me nuts sometimes. 

Connie  Youre too funny! And I think its really important to find the right path to follow  good job on looking for those forever changes !

My3Princes  Sending lots of PD for your job search !



flipflopmom said:


> ITA, but I can go almost a week, even in summer.  Crazy how that happens.  My DD, on the other hand, inherited her Daddy's wooly mammothness.  She was really self conscious about it once some of her friends started shaving, and took it upon herself to just do it one night this summer.  I told her she'd started something bad, but  I understand.  She is usually covered in bandaid, too!
> 
> 1.  Wanted to share 2 cute Sophie stories:  1.  She told me the other day she could "speak Aloha" when she heard some families speaking spanish.  I said "honey, spanish is Hola".  "I know mommy, and goodbye is Adios.  But I can speak Aloha, like Lilo."  "Like Hawaii, honey?"  "Yes ma'am.  I went to Hawaii at Disney World."  Can you tell we frequent Ohana?  and #2.  I thought of this with all the homework talk.  "Mommy, I can't go to preschool tomorrow.  I have to go to my room and study for my Aa test."  Guess what they talked about Tuesday?
> 
> 2.  Like I said earlier, when I called mom, she was crying.  She said "I have to tell you what made my day."  She ran into a distant relative yesterday that told her she had gone home after my cousin's memorial a few weeks ago and told her daughter that my mom had the most gorgeous girl with her at the memorial, and wondered who it was.  Her daughter told her it was me, and she couldn't believe it.    Mom said she went on and on and on, and Mom said "If she didn't stop, my head was going to swell so big it popped".  It's kinda weird, but I was happier that Mom was proud than of the compliments themselves.
> 
> 3.  Technical numbers question that my brain won't wrap around b/c... well... I just can't make it think.  Since I am getting a bit closer to goal, I'm trying to determine caloric needs.  I know you need a 3500 cal. deficit to lose a pound of fat.  You start by somehow calculating just what your body burns by being alive, right?  I think for me, it was like 2800 or something.   I tried using an online calculator that figured in my activity level, but I want to know with NO activity, so I can figure in the calories burned..  Do you get what I am saying?  HELP!  I can't even get what I am saying!
> 
> Taryn


Taryn, my mom shaves so infrequently she couldnt even show me how to do it properly when I was younger! For AKs sake, since Ive been in her shoes, please take some time to show her/help her shave the right way if you havent already! It will save her scars and razor burn (hopefully) and teasing from boys when she misses a spot 'cause she cant see it! Also, a plain hair conditioner (inexpensive like Suave  but not heavily scented) works great as a shave cream, especially for uncoordinated shavers since it coats the skin a little heavier so it will hopefully save you guys some band aids, plus its cheaper than shave cream!

Sophie sounds super adorable! I wish I had been in a better place when DS was that age so I could have enjoyed him more.

That is so awesome that you are getting so many compliments and that your mom is so proud of you! You are a great inspiration for all of us!

Im following you and I remember reading this somewhere  I think you are looking for your BMR (basal metabolic rate). Oh, it looks like Lisa said it way better than I could, thanks Lisa!

DisneyObsession  Have a great trip!

Pamela  Thank you so much for the pulled pork recipe! My family never cooked like that growing up, so I really hadnt the first idea where to start! If I can convince DS that its just chopped up pork chops I think even he'll eat that!

Susan  How exciting to meet real life BL contestants! If you dont mind sharing, who did you meet?

Connie  Wow, 15 years, thats impressive in this day and age! Congrats!

Might check in again in a bit, need to figure out lunch since I overslept this morning and didn't get to pack my lunch  . Luckily there's a place I can walk to that has awesome salads, I'm thinking that's where I'll end up.

Have a great rest of the day!

Bree


----------



## MacG

I'm just back from the gym...BodyPump class and then 25min on some cardio machine that simulates cross country skiing. Now I'm trying to catch up with all of the posts. I just love reading the posts each day.....celebrations, thoughts, ideas.....it's all good. Even hearing about some of the not so successful days(we all have them) is good.

Here is tomorrow's QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?

WOW I would ask to go to DL as I feel overwhelmed when I go to WDW. All of the rides people selected in previous posts reminded me how many of Disney rides I really like. My first though was the Dumbo Ride. Then when I saw the post for Toy Story Mania , I though I love that one too. AND then I saw Soarin and the Pirates of the Caribbean. It's so hard to select just one....Then I remembered how much I love the The Enchanted Tiki Room at DL. Okay enough.....I would go to Soarin over California first. 

Have a magical day everyone!!!

Kim


----------



## keenercam

I am feeling pretty down about how things went at WW this morning.  I've decided to be extra conscientious about 1 thing at a time.  The past three weeks I have journaled religiously.  This week I am going to get in my healthy oils every single day.  I will just think of myself as having 3 less points than I really do and will journal 2 tsp olive oil for every single day and get it in somehow, whether it is mixing it into my green beans, adding it to my salad, or maybe some way in cooking (maybe one day I'll cook a grilled cheese sandwich with light bread and cheese but use olive oil to crisp it up).  Let's see if that makes a difference along with everything else that I know I'm already doing right.  Hopefully that will jump-start my losses again.


----------



## Michele1377

Thanks for the welcome CC, I look forward to getting to know all of you


----------



## cclovesdis

Taryn and everyone else in the same boat: Would someone please explain to me how a bunch of women who, wome some exceptions, only know each other through the Internet have TOM at the same time. I will probably start mine tomorrow. I know, because I, well, you know. And, for some reason, I think hitting the treadmill for W2D1 of the C25K will help.

I'll be heading to the gym soon. I have to do a few things around the house first.



keenercam said:


> My go-to dessert this fall is going to be No Pudge brownies.  They cost a bit more but they are chewy deliciousness and I will be able to have one.
> 
> Hmmmm.... Forgot most of what I wanted to say. Oh, yeah, now I remember. I lost a stinkin' .8 pound this week, notwithstanding avoiding fair foods, staying within my daily points, using only .5 of my weekly points allowance AND earning 16 activity points.  The advice at my meeting?  "You aren't eating enough points."  EEK!!!  I'd BETTER see that "WHOOSH" (as my dear friend Julie calls it) next week.
> Yes, Julie, I call for a scale bashing, though since the WW scale agrees mostly with my home scale, I'd end up in jail for destruction of property.  But a girl can WISH, right? LOL!
> 
> Sorry to all I missed. Looking forward to coaching starting tomorrow.  CC has done such an amazing job this week, that she has set a GREAT example for me.
> 
> <--- Cam running off to come up with a list of good QOTDs.



Yummm. No Pudge. Very good idea!

Sending  for a "WHOOSH" next week. I gained a week I had barely touched my weeklies and was given the same advice. So, I followed their advice and next week...I won't go there. I will say that I have been trying to track on Sparkpeople this week as well and am finding what is considered 1, 2, 3, etc. points quite fascinating.

You will be an awesome coach! Thank you for the compliment. I love coaching and I hope that you will too! And, as Lisah says, the scale tends to be in our favor at the end of our coaching week. If today's peek is any indication, she's definitely right. Hoping the same for you!



goldcupmom said:


> Only got in 2.49 yesterday, but 7.04 this morning.  Needed the stress relief!
> 
> I could finally breathe & got over 6 hours sleep last night.







cruisindisney said:


> I've been working out everyday and eating well, but I seem stuck.  I may need to re-evaluate my calorie intake.  Maybe I need to move up a little.  Gotta dig out that equation the people from the biggest loser gave me.  It was fun to meet two people who were actually on the show and know what it's like.
> 
> Congrats to the top 10!  Now I have a new goal, make the top 10!



I can't believe you met some of the people from BL, the TV show. 

Making the top 10 is also more common when we say it'll happen!



goldcupmom said:


> Oops!  Forgot the QOTD - I have no clue what I would do!  Probably take DD18 & just sit somwhere taking it all in.



I don't thank anyone can ever get enough of that! 



Connie96 said:


> This morning, I was presented with my lapel pin and a $50 Visa gift card for 15 years of service at my job. I do believe I'm going shopping for running gear.  (And, I avoided the snacks in that same meeting, so  for that too. )



Congrats! 

Glad you posted. I was getting worried about you. Julie, you too.  to both of you.



Zoesmama03 said:


> I'm reading Jillian Michael's Master Your Metabolism book.  Interesting read, and parts of it are quite scary.



I always say that I'm going to read that book until I remember how people say it's scary. I get her e-mails. That's probably enough for me as of now. 

Have a great evening everyone! I probably won't check back until I get home from the wake. Maybe that's why my stomach is doing it's roundoff, double-back handspring routine.


----------



## cclovesdis

Zoesmama03 said:


> CC,
> I've had the vertigo issues. I wondered about Meineres but I have otherwise had a normal hearing(perfect says the ENT). The ENT I was seeing for months after my first vertigo attack said it was just benign positional vertigo, actually is exact words were his best _guess_ would be I was experiencing it. He prescribed over the counter meclizine and it helped when I was having the spells but only because it caused me to sleep almost all day.  I'd have 8-10 days of it at once so definitely know where you are at.  I also get a lot of ear infections which bring it on sometimes. I can feel when I start to get the teeny bit of vertigo but thank God I haven't had week long spells in years.  I take nothing but I did find years ago that the best prevention was Claritin.  It keeps the fluid down.  I don't take it everyday but when I feel fluid building up.  I also struggle with seasonal allergies so certain times of year I do strive to take it daily, its easier to afford in my unemployment now that I got a Dr. to finally prescribe it.  Dr's always think I'm hypochondriac when I come in saying I have an ear infection or fluid then they look and say "yes you do".  Once a young new Dr said you can't have one that is for children and tried to say it was just wax build up and asked if I wanted them to clean it out.  He sent in the assistant who cleared it out he came back and said "you little (s word rhyming with it) you do have an ear infection" that weasel charged me for that darn useless ear lavage and I was paying cash. I know my ears well after all of this.  Hope you find long term relief.



Thanks for sharing your story! I learned during the last challenge that is more a part of my life than I wanted to admit. I still have dreams about losing my hearing. Sometimes, when I see myself in my dreams, I have hearing aids on. It's nights like those when I realize that subconsiously, it's still a part of my life. Yes, I rarely have vertigo, but that doesn't mean I won't. The meds I am taking now are great. Unfortunately, though, I am with you and still get lots of fluid in my ears, and still have ear infections. The best part is, I'll go to the doctor and say my left ear hurts and she'll say, "Okay, but you have an ear infection in your right ear." 

Thanks for the good wishes! 



brinalyn530 said:


> I would love some new crockpot recipes  I am hesitant to make a lot of the ones in the cookbook I have because I am unsure of how theyll turn out, especially since DS is so picky. If I could get some that were pre-approved so to speak by my BL friends, I would be much more willing to try them.



ITA! My father dreads when I say that the recipe is from WWonline or something else similar. 

Thanks for all the compliments! 

And, don't you think they need to put more cars on Toy Story Mania!? Honestly, there is a 30 minute wait the minute DHS opens. 



MacG said:


> Here is tomorrow's QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?
> 
> WOW I would ask to go to DL as I feel overwhelmed when I go to WDW. All of the rides people selected in previous posts reminded me how many of Disney rides I really like. My first though was the Dumbo Ride. Then when I saw the post for Toy Story Mania , I though I love that one too. AND then I saw Soarin and the Pirates of the Caribbean. It's so hard to select just one....Then I remembered how much I love the The Enchanted Tiki Room at DL. Okay enough.....I would go to Soarin over California first.
> 
> Have a magical day everyone!!!
> 
> Kim



There's just something about the "magic!"



keenercam said:


> I am feeling pretty down about how things went at WW this morning.  I've decided to be extra conscientious about 1 thing at a time.  The past three weeks I have journaled religiously.  This week I am going to get in my healthy oils every single day.  I will just think of myself as having 3 less points than I really do and will journal 2 tsp olive oil for every single day and get it in somehow, whether it is mixing it into my green beans, adding it to my salad, or maybe some way in cooking (maybe one day I'll cook a grilled cheese sandwich with light bread and cheese but use olive oil to crisp it up).  Let's see if that makes a difference along with everything else that I know I'm already doing right.  Hopefully that will jump-start my losses again.



 I think you have a great plan for the week. And, that grilled cheese sounds deeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvine!



Michele1377 said:


> Thanks for the welcome CC, I look forward to getting to know all of you



Same here!


----------



## Cupcaker

cclovesdis said:


> Here is tomorrow's QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?



I would probably do Mickeys Philharmagic.  I guess because we dont have it here at DL, it makes it more special.



flipflopmom said:


> 1.  Wanted to share 2 cute Sophie stories:  1.  She told me the other day she could "speak Aloha" when she heard some families speaking spanish.  I said "honey, spanish is Hola".  "I know mommy, and goodbye is Adios.  But I can speak Aloha, like Lilo."  "Like Hawaii, honey?"  "Yes ma'am.  I went to Hawaii at Disney World."  Can you tell we frequent Ohana?  and #2.  I thought of this with all the homework talk.  "Mommy, I can't go to preschool tomorrow.  I have to go to my room and study for my Aa test."  Guess what they talked about Tuesday?



Sooo cute. Both the aloha speak and the Aa test 



lisah0711 said:


> Here is a link that explains how these work and are calculated.  http://www.caloriesperhour.com/tutorial_BMR.php  I like this particular calculator because it gives you the BMR and RMR at the top, then ranges for each activity level.



Thanks for sharing.  Theres a lot of information on that site. 



KristiMc said:


> I have not introduced myself.  This thread is so big and I feel lost.  My name is Kristi.  I am 39 (the big 4-0 will be in February).  My DH is also losing weight along with me so that makes it easier.  We have two boys (9 & 6) who keep me busy.
> 
> I have been on Weight Watchers now for 4 weeks and have lost 10.2 lbs. so far.  I have been increasing my exercising which is the hardest part for me to keep up with.



Welcome.  That is great!  Start little on the exercise.  People have mentioned some great exercising programs, like the C25K, that start off at the beginners level so that its not too overwhelming.



mikamah said:


> I totally agree with celebrating getting in a new decade.  This summer, I went from 210 to 209 about 4 times!  I just went back down again today, and this time, for the last dang time, I'm going to stay there.



  Keep it up!



DisneyObsession said:


> Well, I leave in 2 days for the Gulf of Mexico and am beyond excited!!    Because I'll be away, I won't be able to send my WI until Sat or Sun when I get back. My goal while there is to walk the beach ALOT, swim in the pool ALOT and burn as many calories as possible. Also to make wise decisions with food, as that will be the hardest part.



Have a great trip!  Are you going to an all inclusive resort?



pjlla said:


> I love people to notice my weight loss.... but once they start talking about it I get totally uncomfortable!



I was just thinking about that last night.  IRL Its nice to have people notice, but then once they start wanting details, I get uncomfortable.  Like for instance how much did I lose, how much did I weigh, how much do I weigh right now, how did I lose weight, whats my secret to weight loss, etc.  Its like I feel people will judge me if they knew I weighed practically  180 and am now around 140.  Mind you, Im really petite too, so theres no hiding the weight.  How do you all deal with it?  



my3princes said:


> My go to dessert is cupcakes.  I use a white cake mix (any kind) add a can of diet orange soda (nothing else) mix and pour into cupcake wrappers and bake per instructions on box.  They are so good an moist you don't even need frosting though you could frost some for the non dieters.  No one will even suspect that they are diet and they are 3 pts each on Weight Watchers.  Yummy



Yay for cupcakes!  Thanks for sharing the recipe.  I will have to try that one out.

Lately Ive been OP, so Im happy about that.  I finally went hiking last night.  It was such a good workout.  My snacks I brought for between meals are even all fruits/veggies and I dont even mind it   Hopefully that doesnt change when TOM visits next week.  Hope everyone has a good day!

Jeanette


----------



## tigger813

home from part 1 of work today. Gotta head back at 5. Also have to pick up a few things at the grocery store on the way home.

I had chop suey and then had a small loaf of toasted garlic bread from the restaurant next store. It was so good. Going to have a smoothie with strawberries and blueberries for supper and a protein bar since I didn't do well earlier. Hoping I can get at least 2 more miles in. Trying to drink extra water today.

While at work waiting for my client I made all the meal reservations for my co-worker who is going Oct. 30-Nov. 6. It worked out really well. She had no idea what to do. I would love to make reservations for people all the time. It was fun and easy.

DD1 finished her homework so she and DD2 are going to go play Just Dance for a few minutes. Need to make her a milk shake. Then DD1 is going to do some work on her room and then watch Survivor from last night. Need to watch Top Chef from last night and then tonight The Apprentice starts. Next week is going to be the tough one with all the shows we like to watch starting up again. We do watch way too much tv but thank goodness for our TIVO and at least when I'm having trouble sleeping which thank goodness doesn't happen that often!

Gotta do some stuff before I head back to work in an hour.

Did I miss the HH results? Just checking!


----------



## donac

MacG said:


> Here is tomorrow's QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?
> 
> WOW I would ask to go to DL as I feel overwhelmed when I go to WDW. All of the rides people selected in previous posts reminded me how many of Disney rides I really like. My first though was the Dumbo Ride. Then when I saw the post for Toy Story Mania , I though I love that one too. AND then I saw Soarin and the Pirates of the Caribbean. It's so hard to select just one....Then I remembered how much I love the The Enchanted Tiki Room at DL. Okay enough.....I would go to Soarin over California first.
> 
> Have a magical day everyone!!!
> 
> Kim



I saw the QOTD and thought the same thing.   I love all the ones you mentioned.  Then throw in the Safari in AK and you have my list. 

Feeling pretty good but now dh is sick and you know what it is like when men get sick.

Don't have much time today.  I wanted to get on this morning but the boards were down.

Glad to hear everyone seems to be doing okay.

Have a nice evening everyone.  I have to get some things done before I go to yoga.


----------



## cherry-pops

Looking forward to weigh-in in the morning, feeling anxious though. I feel heavy, so I don't know if I've lost at all this week. 



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?


 It would probably be Soarin' at EPCOT because I've only ever been on that once, and I would love to experience it again. After that it's Toy Story Mania and then Spaceship Earth.


----------



## cruisindisney

I met Marty and Amy from either season 2 or 3 (I can never remember).  They are married and have a baby since meeting on the show.  They now help other people loose weight.  They ran the Biggest Loser competition at my husband's work.  We had weekly meetings where they gave us pointers about what to do and what not to do.  Marty's boot camp was a butt kicking experience.  My first week was torture.

Oh, question of the day, I would go on Space Mountain or Toy Story first.


----------



## RENThead09

Here is tomorrow's QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?


First...I would go to WDW to California Grill and get Sushi.

Next...I would go to the Magic Kingdom to ride Peter Pan

Next...the Animal Kingdom and the Safari

Next...Epcot, but not sure what since I have never been there

Finally...I would spend the rest of the day in DHS riding Toy Story Midway Mania.

That is all.  Off to the trainer now...


----------



## maiziezoe

Hola folks! I'm totally breaking the promise I made to myself to come here every day. Bad Annie!

*QOTD Thursday 9/9 : Who is standing in your way?*

I wouldn't say anyone is standing in my way.... more like my heath is standing in my way.

I had surgery in July and couldn't run for 6 weeks. I ran after 4 weeks and it wasn't pretty... it pushed my recovery back... then I got a tattoo on the top of my foot. No shoes for at least 2 weeks. I'm a dork. I think I can start running on Sunday.

*QOTD Friday  9/10 : Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.*

Hmmmm.... I'll have to get back to you on that one.

*QOTD: Sat 9/11 What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?* 

To run the Princess Half!! Train baby, train!

*QOTD Sun 9/12 What are you having for dinner on Monday night?*

I made my old stand by... low carb noodles with chicken breast, grape tomatoes, spinach and fat free half and half. So delish!

*QOTD: Monday 9/13 What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?*

I love how I feel for the rest of the day. It's a natural high for me. 

*QOTD Tuesday 9/14: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?*

Two words: PLANE TICKET

*QOTD Wednesday 9/15: It is almost time for Fall. What are you looking forward to about the new season? It doesn't have to be related to working on your healthy/healthier lifestyle, but it can be!*

Okay, this is going to be totally negative... I do not look forward to anything about fall because after fall comes winter and I dislike winter. I loathe it.  I am a shorts, t-shirts and flip flop kind of girl. I don't like to cover my legs. Ugh!!! Fall!

*
QOTD Thursday 9/16: QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?*

It's a small world!!! 


****************************************************




Cherry-Pops ~ a Disney Paris trip is on my "To Do" list. Congrats.

MacG ~ I gave up all diet drinks and anything containing aspartame after my doctor told me I was allergic. I was having bouts of depression and my doctor said it was linked to Aspartame. I quit drinking diet pop and the depression went away.

mommyof2Pirates ~ Congrats on signing up for the Princess!! I talked to my travel agent yesterday to get some room quotes and stuff!! WHEE!

JenA ~ great pictures! You look FANTASTIC!

Keenercam ~ I used to date a guy from Kennett Square!! I had no idea it was the mushroom capital of the world!


Congrats to our Biggest Losers!!

WB Buffy!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Re: QOTD; as much as I'm a Disney nut, the first ride I would do is at IoA- Harry Potter and the Forbidden journey- since it was that ride that motivated me to finally do something about my weight.  First WDW ride would be space mtn.


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> It is 5:15 am and I am sitting at my desk at work.  I am in early to finish something up that has been hanging over my head all week.  Unfortunately the breakfast that I thought I had here went bad so I will have to take a break when it is a little more light and get something to eat.  It's amazing how many noises my building makes when it's dark -- time to turn up the Disney music!
> 
> I may not be back until tomorrow.  Depends on how the day goes.
> 
> Have a great day all!


  Hope the Disney music helped!  



mikamah said:


> Wow, Dona, you are the queen, though Pamela is close behind with 4!!  I'm in the one crockpot club, and sometimes it only comes out for chili on the fourth of july and meatballs on christmas eve.  Though I have had more creative winters and done some pot roasts and stews.
> 
> I like your suggestions.  I have lots of places I'd like to visit- Washington DC, grandcanyon, California, and we tend to go back to disney "until michael is a little older and will appreciate the other places more."  I try to take a shorter trip during the year too.  We've done NYC, and hope to see Niagara falls this year.
> 
> Well, I took today off from running, though I feel pretty good.  I think the fall weather really makes a big difference in my tolearance.  Last day of the week, lets finish up strong!  Drink that water!! Move those legs!!  We can do it!!!!



You need to pull out that crockpot and put it to use!

We have been traveling a bit with our kids and we have such great memories of our trips.  In fact, DS and I were just talking about Niagara TODAY!  What a coincidence!  I would like to go there next year for Mother/Son weekend, but he HATES riding in the car and it would probably be at least a 9 hour ride. So no go on that.  We've done Washington, DC with the kids... it was really great... I'd do it again.  We've done Grand Canyon and Hoover Dam and New York City (cut short by DD's appendicitis).  Obviously because of its proximity, we've done Boston several times.  Not sure what we will do next.  



DisneyObsession said:


> 1-I LOVE FALL!
> 3-Cooking comfort foods...stew, chicken soup, chili...I use my crockpot all the time!
> 
> I'm with whoever said Soarin'! I was scared to death the first time I went on it, but loved it after that, once I knew what to expect. Other than that, I would head directly to Magic Kingdom to stand on Main St and look at the castle!  Makes me teary every time!
> 
> Well, I leave in 2 days for the Gulf of Mexico and am beyond excited!!    Because I'll be away, I won't be able to send my WI until Sat or Sun when I get back. My goal while there is to walk the beach ALOT, swim in the pool ALOT and burn as many calories as possible. Also to make wise decisions with food, as that will be the hardest part.
> 
> I'm off to try to catch up a little more on the posts.



Another crockpot lover!  

Soarin' is the BEST!!

Enjoy your vacation!!  



my3princes said:


> My go to dessert is cupcakes.  I use a white cake mix (any kind) add a can of diet orange soda (nothing else) mix and pour into cupcake wrappers and bake per instructions on box.  They are so good an moist you don't even need frosting though you could frost some for the non dieters.  No one will even suspect that they are diet and they are 3 pts each on Weight Watchers.  Yummy



Are they orange?? Do they taste orange?  



keenercam said:


> My go-to dessert this fall is going to be No Pudge brownies.  They cost a bit more but they are chewy deliciousness and I will be able to have one.
> 
> BTW, Pam, are you SURE we aren't twins?  Your response is exactly what I would have said, right down to the stop at the firehouse!!   And I think walking down Main Street to stand in front of either of the castles is an attraction all in itself.




Well... the No Pudge would be good for me, but no one is going to be interested in them given that my MIL has probably spent this entire week baking for this Saturday's outing.  I am definitely not going to try and compete with all of her goodies.  

I was just trying to think of something that wouldn't seem "diet" sitting next to all of the goodies on the dessert table, but something I could indulge in without going overboard.  If I make the cupcakes, at least they might interest the kids (although I would be sure to tell the parents that they had aspartame... I never let my kids have it when they were younger and rarely now). 

Glad someone else shares my DL interests!!



Connie96 said:


> This morning, I was presented with my lapel pin and a $50 Visa gift card for 15 years of service at my job. I do believe I'm going shopping for running gear.  (And, I avoided the snacks in that same meeting, so  for that too. )



Congratulations! Nice of them to recognize your work!



brinalyn530 said:


> I would love some new crockpot recipes  I am hesitant to make a lot of the ones in the cookbook I have because I am unsure of how theyll turn out, especially since DS is so picky. If I could get some that were pre-approved so to speak by my BL friends, I would be much more willing to try them.
> 
> Pamela  Thank you so much for the pulled pork recipe! My family never cooked like that growing up, so I really hadnt the first idea where to start! If I can convince DS that its just chopped up pork chops I think even he'll eat that!
> 
> Bree



I'll try to pull out some crockpot recipes to share later.  I'll let you know when I get them posted on the BL recipe thread.  We never had anything like pulled pork sandwiches growing up either.  Dinner time was always a "real" meal.  My Mom wouldn't have DARED to serve my father a sandwich at dinner time!!!  Plus pulled pork is kind of a "southern" thing and we rarely ventured far from our New England roots as far as food was concerned.  I never even tasted chinese food until I was in high school.... and never regularly had pizza until I was in college.  Mom always cooked healthy well balanced, good tasting meals, but they were rarely very "exciting".

Maybe you shouldn't even tell DS what type of meat is in the sandwich.... just call it a BBQ sandwich and serve it with something fun for a side, like oven baked fries.... that might catch his attention!

Evening all!  I feel worse now than I did earlier today.  Stomach is still rumbling and rolling and gurgling... probably from the antibiotics, but not positive..... although there has been nothing wrong with my appetite today  !  Head is hurting, sinuses hurting, and I'm SO tired.   I am praying that DH offers to go pick up DD in the next half hour.  The thought of driving another hour makes me   I NEVER actually ASK him to do these things, but occasionally he will volunteer.

I'm going to go lay down.  Hope everyone has a great weigh-in tomorrow!...........P


----------



## tigger813

Home from pt 2 of work. Watching Top Chef from last night with DH and DD1 and drinking more water. I will do 2 more miles in the morning before weigh in. As long as I have a loss that's all that matters! Just want to keep going down on the scale. I'll pick up the workouts next week as I prepare for the 5K. I'll probably get a 5K on the elliptical done again tomorrow. Not sure about how much I'll get in on Sat and Sun if any since I'll be at the festival until at least 5:30 both days and I'll have to leave early. If I wake up super early I'll work out. Just going to have to be good at the festival.

Dropping off the car in the morning. I'm also going to stop at the Wellness Center on the way out. 

Time for some more water!


----------



## tigger813

I will find out in the morning if there are Wellness Center sin Maryland and Connecticut. If anyone else would like me to check where they live I will. Hopefully I can find a website for everybody to look at. I'll post at sometime tomorrow.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening Everyone,

I loved being your coach this week! Cam, you will be an awesome coach!

Sending  for good weigh-ins tomorrow!



Cupcaker said:


> Lately Ive been OP, so Im happy about that.  I finally went hiking last night.  It was such a good workout.  My snacks I brought for between meals are even all fruits/veggies and I dont even mind it   Hopefully that doesnt change when TOM visits next week.







tigger813 said:


> While at work waiting for my client I made all the meal reservations for my co-worker who is going Oct. 30-Nov. 6. It worked out really well. She had no idea what to do. I would love to make reservations for people all the time. It was fun and easy.



That does sound like fun! I would love to do that for someone! 



donac said:


> Have a nice evening everyone.  I have to get some things done before I go to yoga.



Hope yoga was great! I think that's a perfect way to end the week myself! 



cherry-pops said:


> It would probably be Soarin' at EPCOT because I've only ever been on that once, and I would love to experience it again. After that it's Toy Story Mania and then Spaceship Earth.



How could I possibly have forgotten about Spaceship Earth? 



cruisindisney said:


> I met Marty and Amy from either season 2 or 3 (I can never remember).  They are married and have a baby since meeting on the show.  They now help other people loose weight.  They ran the Biggest Loser competition at my husband's work.  We had weekly meetings where they gave us pointers about what to do and what not to do.  Marty's boot camp was a butt kicking experience.  My first week was torture.



What a great experience! 



RENThead09 said:


> Here is tomorrow's QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?
> 
> 
> First...I would go to WDW to California Grill and get Sushi.
> 
> Next...I would go to the Magic Kingdom to ride Peter Pan
> 
> Next...the Animal Kingdom and the Safari
> 
> Next...Epcot, but not sure what since I have never been there
> 
> Finally...I would spend the rest of the day in DHS riding Toy Story Midway Mania.
> 
> That is all.  Off to the trainer now...



I can never get enough of TSMM!



maiziezoe said:


> To run the Princess Half!! Train baby, train!
> 
> It's a small world!!!



I love that ride! It had to be our first the last time my sister and I went. 

Hope you are able to run on Sunday. 

Another person running the Princess Half!



ireland_nicole said:


> Re: QOTD; as much as I'm a Disney nut, the first ride I would do is at IoA- Harry Potter and the Forbidden journey- since it was that ride that motivated me to finally do something about my weight.  First WDW ride would be space mtn.



I cannot wait to go to IoA, but only for Harry Potter! 



pjlla said:


> Evening all!  I feel worse now than I did earlier today.  Stomach is still rumbling and rolling and gurgling... probably from the antibiotics, but not positive..... although there has been nothing wrong with my appetite today  !  Head is hurting, sinuses hurting, and I'm SO tired.   I am praying that DH offers to go pick up DD in the next half hour.  The thought of driving another hour makes me   I NEVER actually ASK him to do these things, but occasionally he will volunteer.
> 
> I'm going to go lay down.  Hope everyone has a great weigh-in tomorrow!...........P



Feel better!



tigger813 said:


> As long as I have a loss that's all that matters! Just want to keep going down on the scale.







tigger813 said:


> I will find out in the morning if there are Wellness Center sin Maryland and Connecticut. If anyone else would like me to check where they live I will. Hopefully I can find a website for everybody to look at. I'll post at sometime tomorrow.



Thanks!


----------



## jenanderson

*Week 1 Healthy Habits Results*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the healthy habits are here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

*Statistics:*
We had 29 people try the Healthy Habits this week.
19 people reported their points for Part I (water & exercise)
25 people reported about how they were making plans to drink their water in Part II

*Healthy Habits Weekly Participants*
brinalyn530, carmiedog, cclovesdis, cherry-pops, Connie96, cruisindisney, Cupcaker, Dahly, debsters41, devonsmommy, disneymom2one, DisneyObsession, donac, Dreamer24, flipflopmom, goldcupmom, grafxgirl, jbm02, jenanderson, keenercam, lisah0711, MickeyMagic, mikamah, Mommyof2Pirates, NC Tink, Rose&Mike, Tggrrstarr, Tigger813, Worfiedoodles

*Here are the top numbers for the Healthy Habits:*

*12 points*
Connie96
Cupcaker
Worfiedoodles

*13 points*
carmiedog
cruisindisney
disneymom2one
lisah0711

*14 points*
cclovesdis
Dreamer24
goldcupmom
jenanderson
NC Tink
tggrrstarr
tigger813

*A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!*

Now on to one of my favorite parts….PRIZES!
Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (chatting about drinking your water). If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!

*PART 1 WINNER = Cupcaker
PART 2 WINNER = cherry-pops*

Again, congratulations to everyone who participated in the Healthy Habits last week. I hope to have as many participants report in with both points and their one small goal this week!  Please feel free to jump in at any point if you are new to the Healthy Habits!


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to our Healthy Habits Challenge*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the Healthy Habits Challenge is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

Note:  You do not have to do all parts.  You do not have to participate every week if you do not want to.  Take it slow or try it all!  Just give it a try as we work together to develop great habits for weight loss success!

Here is how our Healthy Habits Challenge will work.
*
PART ONE: *The first part of the Healthy Habits Challenge will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit. Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.
*
CONTINUED FROM OUR LAST CHALLENGE - PRIZES!: *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes! I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:* The second part of the Healthy Habits Challenge will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread. Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*HEALTHY HABITS CHALLENGE THREE*

*PART ONE*
Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
Eat 5 fruits and veggies each day (1 point for each day)
Post at least once each day on this thread (1 point for each day).  Research shows that successful weight loss comes from having and giving support.

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days drinking water
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes
XX days of eating 5 fruits and veggies
XX days of posting on this the BL thread

This challenge runs from Friday, September 17, 2010 to Thursday September 23, 2010. On Friday September 24, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The Healthy Habits Challenge results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*
PART TWO*
The Mayo Clinic posted research about strategies for successful weight loss.  Here is what they said:  _Get emotional support_

To succeed in losing weight, you have to take responsibility for your own behavior. But that doesn't mean that you have to do everything alone. Seek support when needed from your partner, family and friends.

Pick people who you know want the best for you and who will encourage you. Ideally, find people who will listen to your concerns and feelings, spend time exercising with you, and share the priority you've placed on developing a healthier lifestyle.  

For part two of the challenge, post your thoughts about emotional support.  You can give a shout out thank you to someone, talk about how someone has supported you, post about what has happened when you try to do it on your own or anything else about the topic.

Here's to a happy and healthy week!
Jen


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> Sophie, is a cutie, Taryn.  You should find some before and after pictures and inspire us, girl!  Please. Theres BMR (Basil Metabolic Rate) and RMR (Resting Metabolic Rate).  These are used to calculate how many calories you burn in a day if you are totally resting.   Here is a link that explains how these work and are calculated.  http://www.caloriesperhour.com/tutorial_BMR.php  I like this particular calculator because it gives you the BMR and RMR at the top, then ranges for each activity level.



If I behave long enough, I'll try to get a pic at the tailgate EARLY Sat.  More on BMR after Jennz



jennz said:


> 2800 sounds very high for your resting metabolic rate...mine is around 1700.


I want a Lilo and Stitch shirt made to wear to breakfast at Ohana w/ I speak Aloha on it!

As for my BMR - like I said, I looked at it a LONG time ago, and that was the # in my head.  When I checked, that was for extreme activity daily.  My BMR right now is 1483, with sedentary 1780 (little or no exercise, desk job) and light activity exercise 1-3 days a week 2,039.  I think I will keep the 1780 in my head, b/c my ipod tells me how many I burn w/ a run.  A great motivation to exercise.  If I stay strict to a 1200 cal diet, it will take me 10 days to loose 1 pound of fat with no exercise.  Burning an extra 300 a day, it should only take 4 days to loose a pound on a 1200 diet.  IF I DID THE MATH RIGHT, which is doubtful!



my3princes said:


> We would be doing Toy Story Mania.  What's not to love about that ride.The scale showed me a 2 lb loss this morning.



Um... the stampede to get there??????  Great job on the loss and exercise, hope it hangs around!



tigger813 said:


> I would ride Expedition Everest 3 times in a row! This is always our first ride at AK. I plan on doing that on Dec. 1 or the other day we visit AK on our trip! I also hope to ride Everest in the dark on our first day since we are going for PM EMH. Never been for PM EMH at AK.



I love EE!!!  You will absolutely love AK at night... It's so gorgeous.  I had to tear myself away from EE to see it!



KristiMc said:


> I have not introduced myself.  This thread is so big and I feel lost.


We all do, it's fast moving!  Great job on your loss and exercise thus far!  Keep it up, and jump in when you can!




mikamah said:


> I totally agree with celebrating getting in a new decade.  This summer, I went from 210 to 209 about 4 times!  I just went back down again today, and this time, for the last dang time, I'm going to stay there.  On the hair, just this morning, I noticed more hair than usual in the shower, and was thinking I should be better about taking a vitamin.  You know, take one daily, not monthly.



WAY TO GO KATHY!  And thanks, .  As for the vitamin, I actually left school while my kids were in art and came home and took one.  My iron stays low, and I really should daily.  I haven't in a while, and TOM makes it sooo much worse.  I was so weak, and an hour or so later felt much better!



DisneyObsession said:


> It has been crazy this week, so I really haven't had a chance to get here.
> 2-Apple picking with the family that can go. It has been a tradition for years to go apple picking, then come home to homemade chili in the crockpot. In years past, the kids have brought friends from college to come with us. Biggest group was 25 of us! Other than that, I would head directly to Magic Kingdom to stand on Main St and look at the castle!  Makes me teary every time!


That apple picking day sounds wonderful!  Makes me want to do something similar!  And I am totally with you on the castle.  I cry everytime I see it.  Seriously.  2 or 3 times a day at WDW!  



pjlla said:


> SHHHH!  You are letting out our secret... as women we are just never happy with things.... people are damned if they do and damned if they don't!!  I got the dreaded "antibiotic" belly... won't go into details, but definitely not myself today.  If I can't come up with something, I might make an angelfood cake trifle with Cool Whip free and fresh fruit... but not


 on the secret part.  DH uses those exact words often.  Could you take the components for the trifle and assemble there?  Sounds delish!  Are you eating yogurt?  I HAVE to when I am on antibiotics.  Feel better soon!  



cclovesdis said:


> did a 60 minute workout on the Wii/Balance Board this morning and will be doing W2D1 of the C25K sometime today. I also have to go to a wake. my mom was totally insulting, practically telling me to s*** up, while my cousin was commenting. I wanted to run away. I know this is about you and I apologize.


Great job!  you are kicking the exercise!!!!!  So sorry about your mom.   It's about US, not me!!!



keenercam said:


> Hmmmm.... Forgot most of what I wanted to say. Oh, yeah, now I remember. I lost a stinkin' .8 pound this week, notwithstanding avoiding fair foods, staying within my daily points, using only .5 of my weekly points allowance AND earning 16 activity points.  The advice at my meeting?  "You aren't eating enough points."
> Yes, Julie, I call for a scale bashing, though since the WW scale agrees mostly with my home scale, I'd end up in jail for destruction of property.  But a girl can WISH, right? LOL!


  You ladies are just medicine for the soul tonight!!!  Our girls did the NYE parties for their age groups last year, it was the first time Sophie had done ANYTHING like it, and she LOVED it!  She stayed the whole time!  AK's was at the beach house.  They had the parties from 7:00-11:30, and we all met at the pool for the "ball drop"



goldcupmom said:


> I could finally breathe & got over 6 hours sleep last night.


Glad you could rest!!!



cruisindisney said:


> Holy Cow!  Being away from the boards for a day and half made that a marathon of reading.  I've been busy with work and all the other things that life brings along.Maybe I need to move up a little.  Gotta dig out that equation the people from the biggest loser gave me.  It was fun to meet two people who were actually on the show and know what it's like.



Glad your car was eaily fixed!  Sometimes, weight loss is too ...mathematical and scientific for me!



Connie96 said:


> Thanks, Taryn! Now I'm all caught up too, thanks to your awesome Cliff's Notes.


Not sure how to take that, Connie.   But here's the afternoon edition!  Congrats on your recognition!



Zoesmama03 said:


> I'm reading Jillian Michael's Master Your Metabolism book.


That title keeps getting passed around.  I might have to check it out!



brinalyn530 said:


> Taryn, my mom shaves so infrequently she couldn’t even show me how to do it properly when I was younger! For AK’s sake, since I’ve been in her shoes, please take some time to show her/help her shave the right way if you haven’t already!


I did.  But she just can't stay still long enough to do it right!   Thanks for all your responses! Hope you got a chance to eat!




cclovesdis said:


> Taryn and everyone else in the same boat: Would someone please explain to me how a bunch of women who, wome some exceptions, only know each other through the Internet have TOM at the same time. I will probably start mine tomorrow. I know, because I, well, you know. And, for some reason, I think hitting the treadmill for W2D1 of the C25K will help.roundoff, double-back handspring routine. :



Moon? I've heard women that hang together cycle together.  BUT  Something is in the air, my kids at school have been little monsters for the last 2 days.  I mean total nightmare, ankle biting, headache inducing, make you want to lose your religion or quit snots!!!!  And it's not just my TOM talking, everyone they've come in contact with leaves sighing and cheering.  Add a layout to your routine, and that will be one of AK's tumbling passes!   You've done a GREAT job coaching this brood this week!!! THANK YOU!!!!



Cupcaker said:


> I would probably do Mickeys Philharmagic.  I guess because we dont have it here at DL, it makes it more special.


That is my favorite attraction in ALL of WDW.  Don't what what it is but..... 



donac said:


> Feeling pretty good but now dh is sick and you know what it is like when men get sick


Oh, God Bless you!!!!!  



cherry-pops said:


> Looking forward to weigh-in in the morning, feeling anxious though. I feel heavy, so I don't know if I've lost at all this week.



How can you go all week?  I have to do mini checks every day or every other day..  It's an obsession!  Hopoe it goes well for you!



maiziezoe said:


> Hola folks! I'm totally breaking the promise I made to myself to come here every day. Bad Annie!


Ann, I am glad to have you here!  Don't know what to do w/my time now that BB is over. 



tigger813 said:


> Home from pt 2 of work. Watching Top Chef from last night with DH and DD1 and drinking more water.



Thanks for the reminder, I had forgotten it was on since finale of Big Brother was on, too. I had to stop my replies and go watch it right then!! I was kinda surprised, but happy with the winner.  I want one of his desserts RIGHT NOW!

Homework for the week is done.  Feel pretty bad.  Took an hour nap, did homework.  Nothing else got accomplished. Not sure what the WI will bring with TOM. oh. Well.  I am still caught up.  Hoping to run in the am if my body will cooperate.  Off to make the coffee to auto start, wash my face, take out the dogs, and hit the sack!!!!!

NIGHT!
Taryn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> I am packed. The pumpkin bars are made. And Mike will be home 2 hours early.
> I haven't talked about this--but has anyone else had more than normal hair loss?



I bet your so excited Rose, I hope you have a great weekend with your son.  I too am loosing hair like crazy.  I am surprised Im not totally bald.



my3princes said:


> I could use a whole lot of pixie dust if anyone has any to spare.  I got 3 solid leads on jobs tonight.  2 of which include person references from within the business.  I am praying that one of these work out.



 I hope one of them work out for you.



flipflopmom said:


> TOM made his arrival today, just as predicted.



Me too. Dont ya love it. 



flipflopmom said:


> 6.  The "county fair"



This reminded me of Tim Mcgraw's song "something like that" 


flipflopmom said:


> Our lists are scarily similar.  Sure we aren't somehow separated a birth?    I know what you mean, but I'm going to be caught up before I leave this computer!  YOU ARE GOING TO ROCK THE PRINCESS girl!



I think we should look into this.



flipflopmom said:


> I can speak Aloha
> 
> It's kinda weird, but I was happier that Mom was proud than of the compliments themselves.



Aloha....thats too funny  What a great moment that was for you and your mom.  It doesnt matter how old we are its still nice to know your mom is proud of you.  



my3princes said:


> The scale showed me a 2 lb loss this morning.


Good luck.  I hope it still looks good tomorrow.



KristiMc said:


> I have not introduced myself.  This thread is so big and I feel lost.


Hi Kristi.  The thread can be overwhelming at first but once you get to know everyone its easy to just jump in.  Start by just posting things about your day and then pick a few others to respond to.  Dont worry if you miss stuff.  Glad to meet you.  You have done good so far.  Keep up the good work.  We are all here to cheer you on.



mikamah said:


> :LIndsay, we will definitely exchange numbers and make a plan to meet up on the race morning.  It will be a new experience for all of us.  I  hope to be able to make a dis meet before the race at some point.  I'll be with michael, my sil and niece, and sil will take the 2 kids so I can meet up, or they will come along, depending on where we're meeting.  Lisa is staying at AKL, and I loved Boma, so thought maybe we'd meet her one night for dinner there.  We don't have any set plans yet, but once we make some, I'll let you know.  I'll see sil this weekend, and I hope to confirm and book.   You are going to rock the princess!!



I cant wait!  You are going to rock it too



pjlla said:


> DS's kindergarten teacher used to do a whole WEDDING day for the marriage of Q & U... he did it up BIG TIME!  It was such a fun day!  Everyone of the kindergarteners got a part in the wedding (their choice).... flower girls, ushers, "security" , guest book attendant, etc.  He would re-arrange the classroom  and have an aisle and rows of chairs and he even would bring in a mini-wedding cake!  He used the blow-up Q & U from the Letter People collection.  Wish my pictures of the event were digital.. I'd share them.  Truly a memorable fun day for the kids (and the parents too!)



That sounds like such a fun day.  Ryan would love this.  He is always talking about getting married.  Yes he is only 5, I know  For some reason kids at this age are very curious about who they can marry and what they do when they get married.



cclovesdis said:


> Taryn and everyone else in the same boat: Would someone please explain to me how a bunch of women who, wome some exceptions, only know each other through the Internet have TOM at the same time.



Count me in too.  This is funny.




maiziezoe said:


> mommyof2Pirates ~ Congrats on signing up for the Princess!! I talked to my travel agent yesterday to get some room quotes and stuff!! WHEE!



Woohoo sounds awesome.  Come join in the fun.  A bunch from our group here are running.  

Pamela- Thanks so much for sharing your tips/plans of your menus.  I am definitely going to give it a try.

QOTD- Since our next trip we are hitting up Epcot first I would say I am heading to Soarin.  I missed it on our last trip so I will make it my first ride this time.

I have gone totally off the deep end today with my eating.  I am putting it out there for you to hear and then I will bury it far far away.

Breakfast- McD's Bacon/Cheese biscuit w/out egg and a hashbrown.
Lunch- 6" subway chicken teryaki on wheat 
Dinner- 5 spicy chicken nuggets (wendy's) stopped at the drive thru on my way home., 2 servings of stove top stuffing, a 4 pack of reese's pb cups (my mom brought these to my house- what was she thinking), and a half of a salami sandwich.  Ok there now I feel better that its off my chest.  Can you tell I totally am in the middle of TOM.  As of this morning I had lost .2 hopefully my binge does not affect me too much.  I would be happy with a maintain this week considering the circumstances.

Tonight I had a slight injury.  My kids took apart a small wooden table they had and wanted to take it upstairs to do some kind of a show.  I dont know what they were trying to do but I let them take it up.  I told dh not to yell at them that they were being creative and working together.  They had the legs off the table and everything.  So I went to sit down on the chair and didnt realize they had one of the legs laying on top of the chair facing outwards.  I sat down and the chair leg went into my back and was wedge against the wall.  The pain was worst than childbirth I am not even kidding you.  I actually started crying it hurt so bad...and it takes alot for me to even say ouch.  Nick my 3 year old started crying and my dh just sat there and laughed.  I did not find the humor in this at all.  He explained that it was funny because how could I not have seen the leg sticking out.  Anyway I can barely reach my arm up because my back hurts so bad.  I think it is really going to be sore tomorrow.  

Well sorry for the book.  I just spent 3 hours on the boards.  I started my PTR for the princess trip tonight- feel free to join along if your interested its in my sig, then I caught up on just todays posts alone.  Thank goodness tomorrow I am off and have a little extra time to sleep in.  

Good luck to all those weighing in tomorrow and than you CC for coaching this week you did great.


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.

Yoga was great last night.  She really is working our shoulders this session.  I took a couple of tylenol when I got home last night but I can still feel a difference.  They don't hurt but just feel different.  

I was glad that we did have yoga.  The weather here was CRAZY last night.  I know we did not have a great deal of problems but north of us did.

Just before I went yoga I got to see the finale of Top Chef.  Was really happy with who won.  I would love to try his dessert.  I was so pretty. 

mommyof2pirates.  Why do husband laugh when we get hurt.  My dh has done the same thing.  Then has the nerve to tell me that it shouldn't hurt that much.  I hope you are feeling better.

Congrats to all the participants of the HH.  Thanks's Jen for running this.  I hope your life is getting calmer. 

THanks CC for coaching this week. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!! Happy Friday!  I am really looking forward to coaching this week. 

I thought I'd post the QOTD first and then update later.

Many of us go grocery shopping on the weekend and I'd bet we all have our "go-to" foods that help us in our efforts to eat healthier.  So, here's the QOTD for this beautiful Friday morning:

What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?


----------



## tigger813

Good morning everyone!

Did the 3 mile Pilates walk. DD1 wanted to do a WATP this morning. I'll do my 5K on the elliptical later.

Finally getting my car fixed today. So after the girls are off to school I will run over to the Wellness Center for my breakfast. Need to make a few stops on the way home from getting the rental car and then I will come home and do some cleaning and catching up on shows and podcasts. 

Time to go do my weigh in. Had a smoothie and a Special K bar for supper since I had that garlic bread at lunch.

Have a great day everyone! TGIF and TTFN!


----------



## tigger813

keenercam said:


> What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?



Fat Free Yogurt, Strawberries, Special K Bars, Luna Bars, and my new one SoBe favored water

I try and always have the Special K bars or Luna Bars in my bag that goes everywhere with me. I've found 3 flavors of the SoBe water that I really like.

And now that I'm going to the Wellness Center every morning that's helping me as well. I'm going to order some of the stuff for myself to have here at home in the next few weeks. 

I also need to have some Greek Yogurt to have when I don't go to the WC.


----------



## disneymom2one

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone!! Happy Friday!  I am really looking forward to coaching this week.
> 
> I thought I'd post the QOTD first and then update later.
> 
> Many of us go grocery shopping on the weekend and I'd bet we all have our "go-to" foods that help us in our efforts to eat healthier.  So, here's the QOTD for this beautiful Friday morning:
> 
> What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?



Egg beaters, bags of frozen peppers and onions, Newman's Own Salsa, bagel thins, sandwich thins

I eat the same thing for breakfast every day - 1/2 cup egg beaters microwaved with 1 cup (cooked) onions and peppers, topped with a little salsa (Newman's Own has the lowest sodium I can find) and a little salt free ketchup.

My go to snack is a bagel thin - either with more of the onions and peppers and a little veggie cream cheese or a little fat free refried beans

I also use the salsa in place of salad dressing and I have a salad at least twice a day.  My current favorite salad is a veggie burger, salsa, ketchup, mustard, onions, and pickles.  Sounds strange but it keeps me happy.

Looking at all those choices, the one thing that stands out to me is the sodium.  I'm working on it but it's going to take awhile.  I did realize I've pretty much lost my sweet tooth - I'd much rather have a bagel thin than a WW snack.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning and happy weighin day!!!  I hope the scale is good to everyone today, and if you don't see that number you are hoping for, don't give up and remember it is just a number, and all the changes we are making are really what matter.  

Hugs to all who are feeling under the weather this week.  I hope the weekend brings you all sunshine and those germs go away.  

On TOM, I'm there with you all.  So funny, so many of us are there.  My sister said to me the other day, "you always have your period."  and I started to escalate with, "that's because I'm 46, and it last like 10 days or more, and it's comes every 28 days, so yeah, that's right, I do always have it"  Didn't realize it made me so crazy.

CC- Thank you for coaching this week.  You did a fabulous job keeping up with this fast moving thread, and responding to everyone.    On Salem, we live in the next town over, and Salem is insane in October and really something to see.  The weekends, if the weather is nice are very busy, there's lots of fall type stands, haunted houses, and it's a great way to people watch.  Tons' of people are in costume walking the streets, and some of the costumes are amazing and disturbing.  Last year we saw a family, prob 4-5 adults and 5-6 kids dressed as zombies-dead people, and they were pulling a wagon of body parts in blood/jello, and they were eating the jello along the way.  Incredible costumes, but I was glad Michael wasn't with me or he would have probably fainted.  It's definitely worth a trip, if you don't mind crowds.  It's fun to see mid-week, but not everything is open during the week.  I haven't done any of the museums in salem, but there are quite a few, the witch museum, pirate museum.  

KristyMc- welcome aboard.  Every time I see your name, I think of Kristy McNichol from Family.  I used to love her when I was growing up.  Is it you?

I think I've neglected the qotds.

Fall- I love the cooler weather, t-shirts during the day, sweatshirts at night
Farm stands, apple-picking, hot apple cider, apple crisp, apple pie, apple cider donuts.  I am amazed how much easier it is to run in the cool weather.  I'm glad I kept up the running over the summer, and now that fall is here, I'm looking forward to running even more. The county fair.  Getting my Christmas club in october, which is going to pay for my princess trip.  

If I was in wdw I'd go to splash and thunder mountain first.  

Today's qotd- Apples, bananas, chobani yogurts, salsa, cheese sticks, egg beaters.  At the end of some weeks, that's all that left, and it will make a meal for me. 

Welcome and thank you Cam for coaching this week.  

A big thank you to Shannon-luvbaloo for weight keeping for this big group.  I hope things are going well for you with the house. 

Thank you to Lisa and Dona for being our hostesses and organziers, and JenA for running the healthy habits.  We are so lucky to have you.  These challenges are so helpful to so many.

I am down 1.2 today.  Thrilled with that, since I did go over flex points by 10 yesterday, and I did have my day of junk eating too.  I start a new ww week on fridays, and tomorrow we have my sisters surprise 40th party, which will be a challenge, so I'm challenging myself to keep my tracker in my pocket and write every thing down.  My other sister was going to get the cake at a really nice bakery in town, and I was so looking forward to it, but when bil found out how expensive it was, they are going to do a picture cake from BJs instead, so I'm not so tempted by that.  I thought I'd reward myself, if I stay within my points, and write as I eat that night, I will reward myself with a cupcake from that bakery later in the week.  They are so good.  But I only get it if I track every bite- every chip n dip, etc.  

Good luck to everyone as you weighin.  Have a great friday.

I love the Healthy Habits challenge of posting here daily.  Thanks Jen.


----------



## keenercam

Thank you for coaching, CC!!  You were so wonderfully attentive and helpful and encouraging! 



flipflopmom said:


> If I behave long enough, I'll try to get a pic at the tailgate EARLY Sat.  More on BMR after Jennz
> 
> 
> I want a Lilo and Stitch shirt made to wear to breakfast at Ohana w/ I speak Aloha on it!



Taryn -- Have fun today!  You should totally get yourself over to customizedgirl dot com and have a shirt made that says that.   All of this information about BMR had me reading those articles yesterday and running some of the calculators. No wonder you have been so successful on this journey -- your activity levels that put you at such a high number are just one of the reasons you look so fabulous!!!  (BTW, my BMR is around 1800. I will be interested to do some of the calculations to figure out how quickly I could lose a pound.  Of course, as I've expeienced this week, other factors, like PMS or TOM or sodium intake or insufficient water intake can all negatively impact that.)


Rose -- Have an awesome weekend with your son.  I still just cannot believe we will be doing that a year from now.  Can you remind us where he goes to school? For some reason, I was thinking it is one of the schools that is on Andrew's "Top 6" list.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> This reminded me of Tim Mcgraw's song "something like that"
> 
> ......



Lindsay -- Are you a Tim McGraw fan?  We saw him in concert this summer and he was amazing!!!  I'd seen him twice before, but someone the man just keeps getting hotter and hotter.  (where's that drooling smilie?)  His song "Live Like You Were Dying" is my personal anthem.  

I am so sorry for your terrible food day (notice I didn't multi-quote it?  That's what friends are for.  Trying to be sure that our bad moments aren't forever memorialized by repetition. LOL!)  However, I am with you -- I raided Andrew's snack mix last night.  It could have gotten ugly if the bag hadn't been down to the crumbs.  How is your back today?  That sounded so painful.  Did you ice it?  Take an anti-inflammatory?  I hope it's not worse today.  




donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Yoga was great last night.  She really is working our shoulders this session.  I took a couple of tylenol when I got home last night but I can still feel a difference.  They don't hurt but just feel different.



Dona -- Your yoga session sounds like it was so effective.  How long have you been doing yoga?  How often do you go? Do you also do it at home?



tigger813 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Did the 3 mile Pilates walk. DD1 wanted to do a WATP this morning. I'll do my 5K on the elliptical later.



Tracy -- Your exercise routine is so impressive! You are really disciplined.  It is fun to hear that your DD has her exercise preferences, too. You are setting a wonderful example!  


What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?

Thought I'd answer this now.  Here are mine:
1. Bagel thins/sandwich thins (yes, I'm a carb freak)
2.  Boneless skinless chicken breast
3.  Salsa
4.  Egg Beaters
5.  Low fat or fat free cheese (american singles, laughing cow wedges, etc.)

Okay, off to get ready for my day.  It's going to be a fun weekend. I just have to survive a chaoticly busy day at work first.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Good morning everyone.  Hope you all had a good week with your eating and exercise goals.

I did great w/ my eating and exercising.  Happy with my weigh in, however, it was that time of the month last week, so I know I didn't really "lose" as much as the scale says.  But makes me feel good anyways!  

Going out of town for work today, and I've packed some yogurt and fruits and veggies to help resist the temptation of grabbing crap when I'm on the road.  Packed my runners to try and fit in some power walking while away.

QOTD - What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?  Apples, Bananas, Mini Carrots, Yogurt and Mini Wheats (not sugar ones) that I keep at work for snacks and / lunch if I don't get away.

Hope everyone has a great weekend - have fun and don't stress if you don't stay 100% on track this weekend.  Baby steps.  (LOL Do you think I'm saying that to myself cause I know I'll be around bad food and alcohol?!??!)


----------



## jennz

goldcupmom said:


> BB shows mine runs 1600-1700 as well.  2800 must be taking into account lifestyle or activity I would think.
> 
> 
> 
> Only got in 2.49 yesterday, but 7.04 this morning.  Needed the stress relief!
> 
> I could finally breathe & got over 6 hours sleep last night.
> 
> Life here is still crazy..but what is new?  I"m hoping to hear soon about the next scoring project....I at least want a chance to qualify as I could really use the extra cash (even if it's only for 2 weeks) right before Christmas.
> 
> Off to give 2 dogs a bath & run to the store.  More later.....



Julie do you score for Pearson?  I'm hoping to get in on a fall project with them.   Good luck to you!!



keenercam said:


> I am feeling pretty down about how things went at WW this morning.  I've decided to be extra conscientious about 1 thing at a time.  The past three weeks I have journaled religiously.  This week I am going to get in my healthy oils every single day.  I will just think of myself as having 3 less points than I really do and will journal 2 tsp olive oil for every single day and get it in somehow, whether it is mixing it into my green beans, adding it to my salad, or maybe some way in cooking (maybe one day I'll cook a grilled cheese sandwich with light bread and cheese but use olive oil to crisp it up).  Let's see if that makes a difference along with everything else that I know I'm already doing right.  Hopefully that will jump-start my losses again.



   This will be your week, I can feel it!  Make sure you don't trip over any of those pounds that will be falling of you!



cruisindisney said:


> I met Marty and Amy from either season 2 or 3 (I can never remember).  They are married and have a baby since meeting on the show.  They now help other people loose weight.  They ran the Biggest Loser competition at my husband's work.  We had weekly meetings where they gave us pointers about what to do and what not to do.  Marty's boot camp was a butt kicking experience.  My first week was torture.
> 
> Oh, question of the day, I would go on Space Mountain or Toy Story first.



Very fun!!!  Did they give you any good tips you want to share?

Today is our HS homecoming so I'm tailgating with a friend while the girls watch the parade.  Tween snacks  not for me.  I think I'll make some light cream cheese wraps and I'll have one of those if I feel the need.  

Thanks to the pulled pork peeps I'll pick up a pork loin this morning ($1.79/pound this week) and drop that in the crock for dinner.  

Kathy - I totally am with you on TOM!  I'm ready for this to stop!!!

Buffy...poor dd  That must have been very close to a full break!  When dd broke her arm it was wavy and she said it looked like Harry Potters when Professor who-ever made his bone disappear.   (I can laugh now, couldn't then)

THANK YOU for all the congrats for dd make honor's ensemble!    You all are great.  

I have to ask, what is ITA?


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

keenercam said:


> QOTD for this beautiful Friday morning:
> 
> What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?



1. granola bars
2. lean cuisine lunch meals
3. bottled water
4. 100 cal snack bags
5. carrot sticks



mikamah said:


> Salem is insane in October and really something to see.  The weekends, if the weather is nice are very busy, there's lots of fall type stands, haunted houses, and it's a great way to people watch.
> I am down 1.2 today.



My parents visited salem a number of years ago and loved it.  It sounds like a great place to live near.  Halloween is my favorite holiday...well next to xmas.  I think we need to plan up trip up your way at some point.  It sounds like so much fun.

Great Job on the loss this week.  The plan sounds good for our SIL's party.  I hope you have a great time and enjoy yourself.



keenercam said:


> Lindsay -- Are you a Tim McGraw fan?  We saw him in concert this summer and he was amazing!!!  I'd seen him twice before, but someone the man just keeps getting hotter and hotter.  (where's that drooling smilie?)  His song "Live Like You Were Dying" is my personal anthem.
> How is your back today?  That sounded so painful.  Did you ice it?  Take an anti-inflammatory?  I hope it's not worse today.



I  Tim Mcgraw.  Saw him in concert a bunch of times.  Yes he does just get hotter.  I love live like you were dying too.  I totally try to follow that motto everyday!  

My back is very sore today.  I didnt take any meds or ice it.  I will be ok its just going to be a really bad bruise.  At least it wont affect my running. Im so paranoid Im going to injure myself now that I signed up for the princess.  Just another anxiety of mine.

I only got 4 hours of sleep last night.  Cant blame anyone but myself.  I was on here until 1245am and then watched tv until 2am  I have off from work today since school is closed for yom kipur.  I have a marketing event for our office tomorrow at a "community days".  Unfortunately I did not get enough time to put everything together for it so I am going to have to take the kids into the office with me for a few hours today to finish it up.  Nothing like working on your day off.

Otherwise its cleaning and spending time with the kiddo's today.  Hopefully I can get alot of water in and flush out the junk I ate yesterday.  Not looking forward to getting on the scale.  

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## my3princes

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone!! Happy Friday!  I am really looking forward to coaching this week.
> 
> I thought I'd post the QOTD first and then update later.
> 
> Many of us go grocery shopping on the weekend and I'd bet we all have our "go-to" foods that help us in our efforts to eat healthier.  So, here's the QOTD for this beautiful Friday morning:
> 
> What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?



1.  Arnold Sandwich Thins
2.  Sliced low fat ham
3.  Chobani Yogurt
4.  100 calorie snacks
5.  flavored water


----------



## BealsRwe

What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?[/QUOTE]


1.  Kiwi fruit (just slice the top off and scoop it out)
2.  Egg beaters
3.  WW snacks and 1 pt bars
4.  Flavored coffee
5.  light high-fiber english muffin (1 pt with WW and packed with fiber!)

Down .5 this week   Not too bad considering I have only gotten in 2 workouts this week, and haven't been tracking my points like I should.  Today starts another week.


----------



## jennz

I love this QOD since I don't have any go-to foods.  I will soon. 

Beals - I'm down .4 but like you I'm happy with it given my effort...down is down right?!


----------



## BealsRwe

jennz said:


> I love this QOD since I don't have any go-to foods.  I will soon.
> 
> Beals - I'm down .4 but like you I'm happy with it given my effort...down is down right?!



Oh yes, any down is good in my book.  I have been a WW member since March 2009.  I've been off track for about 4 months.  I remember when I started, I woould alway be disappointed with .2, .4, etc., until my WW leader said, "Hey, remember, .2 is a stick of butter".  It puts it into perspective.  Congrats on your .4 loss!


----------



## Michele1377

What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track? 

My 5

Chobani greek yogurt - honey flavor
Romaine lettuce - I have been naking a practice of eating salad with my dinner EVERY night - helps cut down on the desire to have seconds
Sabra Red Pepper hummus - so yummy - I over toast an english muffin or pita and have a few tablespoons for lunch sometimes
Bottled water - if it is in the house I am sure to drink it - when it isn't I never seem to drink enough - I guess tap water doesn't do it for me
Boneless, skinless chicken thighs - very versitle and easy to roast if I don't know what to have for dinner

Michele


----------



## Michele1377

my3princes said:


> 1.  Arnold Sandwich Thins
> 2.  Sliced low fat ham
> 3.  Chobani Yogurt
> 4.  100 calorie snacks
> 5.  flavored water



A fellow Chobani lover - isn't it the best?? I love the texture of it . . .


----------



## my3princes

I am happy to report that I am down 2.5 lbs in only 5 days   Of course TOM should start this weekend so I don't have high hopes for next week, but I feel fabulous today.  I have also packed foods in the camper that are good for me.  I packed stuff for the rest of the family that they wanted, but spent extra time covering myself.  I have planned a splurge though, tomorrow is my birthday and I will be having cheesecake.  I plan to do a lot of walking so hopefully I'll burn it off, but if not I have all of my weekly points.


----------



## JOANNEL

Good morning all,

I am sorry I have not been around much. I am dog sitting so the computer is not on much!!!

I am so happy to be down three pounds this week. I have been eating lean cuisines for dinner so I think that is helping.


Good luck to every one!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thank you again, CC, for being our coach last week and thanks to keenercam for coaching this week!    These are busy weeks to coach and we appreciate it!   

*Rose,* safe travels and have great time with DS!  



ireland_nicole said:


> Re: QOTD; as much as I'm a Disney nut, the first ride I would do is at IoA- Harry Potter and the Forbidden journey- since it was that ride that motivated me to finally do something about my weight.  First WDW ride would be space mtn.



Isn't it interesting what things will motivate us?  



pjlla said:


> Evening all!  I feel worse now than I did earlier today.  Stomach is still rumbling and rolling and gurgling... probably from the antibiotics, but not positive..... although there has been nothing wrong with my appetite today!   Head is hurting, sinuses hurting, and I'm SO tired.   I am praying that DH offers to go pick up DD in the next half hour.  The thought of driving another hour makes me   I NEVER actually ASK him to do these things, but occasionally he will volunteer.



, pjlla, hope that you are feeling better soon.  I hate it when the cure is worse than the disease.    Do you have any probiotics capsules?  The ones that you have to store in the refrigerator are supposed to keep the active ingredients alive better -- I'm sure you already know that.  



Connie96 said:


> This morning, I was presented with my lapel pin and a $50 Visa gift card for 15 years of service at my job. I do believe I'm going shopping for running gear.  (And, I avoided the snacks in that same meeting, so  for that too. )



 Congratulations, Connie, on your recognition at work!  And a double yay for resisting the snacks!  



keenercam said:


> I am feeling pretty down about how things went at WW this morning.  I've decided to be extra conscientious about 1 thing at a time.  The past three weeks I have journaled religiously.  This week I am going to get in my healthy oils every single day.  I will just think of myself as having 3 less points than I really do and will journal 2 tsp olive oil for every single day and get it in somehow, whether it is mixing it into my green beans, adding it to my salad, or maybe some way in cooking (maybe one day I'll cook a grilled cheese sandwich with light bread and cheese but use olive oil to crisp it up).  Let's see if that makes a difference along with everything else that I know I'm already doing right.  Hopefully that will jump-start my losses again.



 It is so frustrating when you do everything right and don't see the results that you want.  I think that you are doing great recoverying from your surgery, keeping up with your busy job and staying OP!    I think it is corinnak who drizzles olive oil on her air popped popcorn.  I'm sure that some of the other WW folks will have some ideas on how to get those healthy oils in.



Cupcaker said:


> I was just thinking about that last night.  IRL Its nice to have people notice, but then once they start wanting details, I get uncomfortable.  Like for instance how much did I lose, how much did I weigh, how much do I weigh right now, how did I lose weight, whats my secret to weight loss, etc.  Its like I feel people will judge me if they knew I weighed practically  180 and am now around 140.  Mind you, Im really petite too, so theres no hiding the weight.  How do you all deal with it?



Isn't that exciting how well you've done?  Great job!    You don't have to give people all the details, even if they ask.  If they ask how much you lost you could just say "a lot" instead of telling them the number.  Or if they want to know how you did it just say "eat less, exercise more."  I think most people genuinely are happy for you and don't judge or maybe even hope that you have some secret that will work for them.  Just smile and celebrate your success and graciously say "thanks!"  



maiziezoe said:


> To run the Princess Half!! Train baby, train!



 Another BL person at the Princess!   



jenanderson said:


> For part two of the challenge, post your thoughts about emotional support.  You can give a shout out thank you to someone, talk about how someone has supported you, post about what has happened when you try to do it on your own or anything else about the topic.



I have to say thank you to all of you who have supported me throughout this journey.  Thanks to all of you and this challenges I continue to lose weight month after month.  I know with my stressful week this week I would have had a gain or given up if I didn't have you all to chat with and encourage me.  So thank you all!  

Congrats to all our HH winners and a big thank you to jenanderson for being our HH coach!  



flipflopmom said:


> As for my BMR - like I said, I looked at it a LONG time ago, and that was the # in my head.  When I checked, that was for extreme activity daily.  My BMR right now is 1483, with sedentary 1780 (little or no exercise, desk job) and light activity exercise 1-3 days a week 2,039.  I think I will keep the 1780 in my head, b/c my ipod tells me how many I burn w/ a run.  A great motivation to exercise.  If I stay strict to a 1200 cal diet, it will take me 10 days to loose 1 pound of fat with no exercise.  Burning an extra 300 a day, it should only take 4 days to loose a pound on a 1200 diet.  IF I DID THE MATH RIGHT, which is doubtful!



You can double check that on sparkpeople, too.  You can say how much you want to lose in a certain time based on your weight and give you a calorie range.  I hope that you can get some rest this week-end.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well sorry for the book.  I just spent 3 hours on the boards.  I started my PTR for the princess trip tonight- feel free to join along if your interested its in my sig, then I caught up on just todays posts alone.  Thank goodness tomorrow I am off and have a little extra time to sleep in.
> 
> Good luck to all those weighing in tomorrow and than you CC for coaching this week you did great.



 Glad that you are okay, Lindsay.  It sounds very painful.  I'll be sure the check out your PTR, Lindsay!  Sorry you have to work on your day off.  

BRB with rest of replies -- too many smilies!


----------



## lisah0711

keenercam said:


> What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?



Happy Friday to you, Cam!  

1.  apples
2.  mini-carrots (organic )
3.  low cal cheese (string cheese or babybel)
4.  yogurt (I must confess I'm not a greek yogurt fan though)
5.  sandwich and bagel thins

 for you and your crazy busy day!  



disneymom2one said:


> Egg beaters, bags of frozen peppers and onions, Newman's Own Salsa, bagel thins, sandwich thins
> 
> I eat the same thing for breakfast every day - 1/2 cup egg beaters microwaved with 1 cup (cooked) onions and peppers, topped with a little salsa (Newman's Own has the lowest sodium I can find) and a little salt free ketchup.
> 
> My go to snack is a bagel thin - either with more of the onions and peppers and a little veggie cream cheese or a little fat free refried beans
> 
> I also use the salsa in place of salad dressing and I have a salad at least twice a day.  My current favorite salad is a veggie burger, salsa, ketchup, mustard, onions, and pickles.  Sounds strange but it keeps me happy.
> 
> Looking at all those choices, the one thing that stands out to me is the sodium.  I'm working on it but it's going to take awhile.  I did realize I've pretty much lost my sweet tooth - I'd much rather have a bagel thin than a WW snack.



Pay attention to these words of wisdom, folks, from the person who was the winner of the last challenge!    You're doing great, MB!  



mikamah said:


> Good morning and happy weighin day!!!  I hope the scale is good to everyone today, and if you don't see that number you are hoping for, don't give up and remember it is just a number, and all the changes we are making are really what matter..



 So true, Kathy!  Congrats on your loss this week!  It will help shave a little off your running time.  



momof2gr8kids said:


> Good morning everyone.  Hope you all had a good week with your eating and exercise goals.
> 
> I did great w/ my eating and exercising.  Happy with my weigh in, however, it was that time of the month last week, so I know I didn't really "lose" as much as the scale says.  But makes me feel good anyways!
> 
> Going out of town for work today, and I've packed some yogurt and fruits and veggies to help resist the temptation of grabbing crap when I'm on the road.  Packed my runners to try and fit in some power walking while away.
> 
> QOTD - What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?  Apples, Bananas, Mini Carrots, Yogurt and Mini Wheats (not sugar ones) that I keep at work for snacks and / lunch if I don't get away.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend - have fun and don't stress if you don't stay 100% on track this weekend.  Baby steps.  (LOL Do you think I'm saying that to myself cause I know I'll be around bad food and alcohol?!??!)



Enjoy your trip and think of pjlla's strategy of making GOOD, BETTER, BEST choices!  



jennz said:


> I have to ask, what is ITA?



I totally agree.  I'm glad that you asked because it reminds me to as what PSA is -- I see it all over the place on the boards.   

TGIF!  I think today will be less hectic than it has been all week.  I got my WISH shirt this week and plan a trip to the gym this afternoon.  This was an off week with my trainer because next week the BL contest starts and I will be working with her twice a week -- once on my own, once for the last chance workout.  Add three days of training for the Princess and I should be seeing some serious inch loss, I hope.  

I am a happy camper because I am down 3.5 pounds this week!  

*Please be sure and PM those weigh-ins to LuvBaloo and Healthy Habits numbers to jenanderson.  Next week we will be sending in our first WIN! numbers to Connie96.* 

Have a great day all!


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> I loved being your coach this week! Cam, you will be an awesome coach!
> 
> Feel better!



And you were a GREAT coach!  Thanks for helping us out!!  Cam... looking forward to your week too!

Thanks for the "feel better" wishes!



flipflopmom said:


> on the secret part.  DH uses those exact words often.  Could you take the components for the trifle and assemble there?  Sounds delish!  Are you eating yogurt?  I HAVE to when I am on antibiotics.  Feel better soon!
> Taryn



I could make the trifle there I suppose.  Guess I need to decide today and quickly!  

Antibiotic belly seems better today... not quite so grumbly and rumbly and gurgly.  Not a big yogurt eater and don't currently have any in the house.  Suppose I should grab some if I go out today.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Pamela- Thanks so much for sharing your tips/plans of your menus.  I am definitely going to give it a try.



You are welcome!!  I'll be posting a few crockpot recipes later this morning over the BL recipe thread too.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Can you tell I totally am in the middle of TOM.  As of this morning I had lost .2 hopefully my binge does not affect me too much.  I would be happy with a maintain this week considering the circumstances.
> 
> Tonight I had a slight injury.  I think it is really going to be sore tomorrow.



Thanks for coming clean with the binge day.  Other than the pb cups, it doesn't sound too terrible.  Back on plan this morning though, right??  I know what you mean about TOM... those hormones had my hand in the peanut jar the other night... and I don't really even like peanuts!!  Darn salt!

Ibuprofen and ice for the back.  



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone!! Happy Friday!  I am really looking forward to coaching this week.
> 
> I thought I'd post the QOTD first and then update later.
> 
> Many of us go grocery shopping on the weekend and I'd bet we all have our "go-to" foods that help us in our efforts to eat healthier.  So, here's the QOTD for this beautiful Friday morning:
> 
> What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?



Cam... Thanks for your coaching this week.... I'm sure it will be a great week!

Top 5 go-to foods for me....

1. VEGETABLES.... almost any kind, but primarily carrots, broccoli, salad greens, tomatoes, onions, peppers.  Nice to know I can have a huge salad or plate of sauteed veggies for almost no calories when I am having a hungry day! 

2.  FRUIT.... again, almost any kind, but I tend to lean toward fresh apples, bananas, grapes, mango, peaches and berries (primarily the last two only when they are in season).  

3.  Eggs.... or more precisely egg whites.  Not a fan of Egg Beaters or the like, but I have learned to like and enjoy egg whites... scrambled with veggies or as an omelet with a bit of light cheese or in an egg sandwich. 

4.  Sandwich Thins/Deli Thins/Bagel Thins.... the only thing I DON'T like about them is the aspartame.  But they have become a staple in my cupboard.  

5.  Seltzer.... drink about 3 liters of it every day.  Not a big fan of plain water (although we have excellent tap water here at home).  And I gave up Diet Coke (and most all diet drinks) when I began this journey a few years ago.  So I really like my seltzer... plain or with a slice of lemon or lime.  I actually bought myself a SodaStream soda maker this summer to have my own seltzer machine at home... SO WORTH IT!!!  No more lugging bottles home, storing bottles, recycling bottles.   Always have fresh seltzer made with my own tape water any time I want!!




mikamah said:


> On TOM, I'm there with you all.  So funny, so many of us are there.  My sister said to me the other day, "you always have your period."  and I started to escalate with, "that's because I'm 46, and it last like 10 days or more, and it's comes every 28 days, so yeah, that's right, I do always have it"  Didn't realize it made me so crazy.
> 
> I am down 1.2 today.



 about your comments about TOM.... isn't getting older a PITA??!!

WOOHOO on the 1.2!!!



jennz said:


> Thanks to the pulled pork peeps I'll pick up a pork loin this morning ($1.79/pound this week) and drop that in the crock for dinner.



Hope you enjoy it.  Make sure to use a BBQ sauce that you really like.  We like the Sweet Baby Ray's Honey BBQ. DD (who is the real bbq lover) will totally turn her nose up at anything "basic" like Hunt's or Kraft regular bbq sauce.  



jennz said:


> I have to ask, what is ITA?



*I* *T*otally *A*gree.


Happy Friday Morning all!  I hope everyone is feeling good today.  I have a decent post-TOM headache (par for the course for me), but have three Advils going to work and should be feeling better soon.  Begged off of work because of the headache.  Sinuses STILL don't feel totally normal, so that is frustrating me.

I had a decent loss today, despite no running and feeling like garbage most of this week.  

Will be sticking OP today to save all of my Flex points for tomorrow's family outing.  Healthy food is available... but so are the goodies!  Still haven't decided what I will be making for my dessert, but I will make my couscous salad this morning (Disney inspired!).  

I loved today's QOTD... I like seeing what OTHERS consider their healthy necessities.  And I love what I see people posting.  While I am a HUGE WW fan and am considering working for them in the future, I am concerned about the fact they don't always encourage the healthiest eating (they don't mind promoting "food" items that I would consider questionable..... like many of their Smart Ones products, etc that contain aspartame and other chemical junk).   I am encouraged to see that SO MANY OF US are not just trying to get slim, but we are trying to GET HEALTHY!!  I think that is as important as getting the weight under control.   for us!!

Well, I'm going to cut myself short right now so I have a few minute to post recipes over on the BL recipe thread.  TTYL...................P


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I am happy to report that I am down 2.5 lbs in only 5 days   Of course TOM should start this weekend so I don't have high hopes for next week, but I feel fabulous today.  I have also packed foods in the camper that are good for me.  I packed stuff for the rest of the family that they wanted, but spent extra time covering myself.  I have planned a splurge though, tomorrow is my birthday and I will be having cheesecake.  I plan to do a lot of walking so hopefully I'll burn it off, but if not I have all of my weekly points.



WOW on the 2.5!  Happy Early Birthday!!  Enjoy your birthday cheesecake... and have an extra bite for me!!



lisah0711 said:


> , pjlla, hope that you are feeling better soon.  I hate it when the cure is worse than the disease.    Do you have any probiotics capsules?  The ones that you have to store in the refrigerator are supposed to keep the active ingredients alive better -- I'm sure you already know that.



We actually had DS on probiotics this summer for a while, in an effort to help with his skin and some digestive issues.... but we didn't see any big change and kind of dropped it when we ran out of capsules, so none in the house right now.  Not sure if I will have time to go to the natural foods store today, but I'll keep it in mind.



lisah0711 said:


> Enjoy your trip and think of pjlla's strategy of making GOOD, BETTER, BEST choices!
> 
> I totally agree.  I'm glad that you asked because it reminds me to as what PSA is -- I see it all over the place on the boards.
> 
> I am a happy camper because I am down 3.5 pounds this week!



I need to remember my own strategy this weekend at the family outing!  

PSA = Public Service Announcement

OMG on the 3.5 lb!!!!    .......................P


----------



## keenercam

disneymom2one said:


> Egg beaters, bags of frozen peppers and onions, Newman's Own Salsa, bagel thins, sandwich thins
> 
> I eat the same thing for breakfast every day - 1/2 cup egg beaters microwaved with 1 cup (cooked) onions and peppers, topped with a little salsa (Newman's Own has the lowest sodium I can find) and a little salt free ketchup.
> 
> My go to snack is a bagel thin - either with more of the onions and peppers and a little veggie cream cheese or a little fat free refried beans
> 
> I also use the salsa in place of salad dressing and I have a salad at least twice a day.  My current favorite salad is a veggie burger, salsa, ketchup, mustard, onions, and pickles.  Sounds strange but it keeps me happy.
> 
> Looking at all those choices, the one thing that stands out to me is the sodium.  I'm working on it but it's going to take awhile.  I did realize I've pretty much lost my sweet tooth - I'd much rather have a bagel thin than a WW snack.



MB -- Your breakfast and snack ideas sound delicious. Salsa instead of dressing is a great idea, especially if you are in a restaurant and want to avoid the salad dressings. It's great that you've conquered your sweet tooth.  What's your secret?



mikamah said:


> Good morning and happy weighin day!!!  I hope the scale is good to everyone today, and if you don't see that number you are hoping for, don't give up and remember it is just a number, and all the changes we are making are really what matter.



This is such an important thing to remember.  Thank you for reminding us, especially on a day when many of us are stepping on the scale.  Getting a disappointing number right before a weekend can either motivate us to be really good over the weekend or can discourage us enough to fall off the wagon for a couple days.  I hope everyone takes to heart what you've said and keeps up their efforts.  Congrats on the 1.2 -- awesome!  Have a great time at your sister's birthday.  Oh, and are you a cupcake fan, too? I'm an addict.  There. I've admitted it.  



momof2gr8kids said:


> Good morning everyone.  Hope you all had a good week with your eating and exercise goals.
> 
> I did great w/ my eating and exercising.  Happy with my weigh in, however, it was that time of the month last week, so I know I didn't really "lose" as much as the scale says.  But makes me feel good anyways!
> 
> Going out of town for work today, and I've packed some yogurt and fruits and veggies to help resist the temptation of grabbing crap when I'm on the road.  Packed my runners to try and fit in some power walking while away.



Those pounds definitely count!  You HAVE lost that much.  That is what matters.  Just think, during TOM, you could have overeaten and not seen a loss like that this week.  Give yourself credit for sticking it out and seeing that "whoosh" on the scale this week.  :  Kudos to you for planning ahead for your snacks while you are away!  I hope your trip is good and that you can find time to get in some power walking.  



jennz said:


> This will be your week, I can feel it!  Make sure you don't trip over any of those pounds that will be falling of you!
> 
> Today is our HS homecoming so I'm tailgating with a friend while the girls watch the parade.  Tween snacks  not for me.  I think I'll make some light cream cheese wraps and I'll have one of those if I feel the need.
> 
> Thanks to the pulled pork peeps I'll pick up a pork loin this morning ($1.79/pound this week) and drop that in the crock for dinner.
> 
> .........
> I have to ask, what is ITA?



You are so sweet!   You always know how to cheer me up. LOVE the idea of tripping over the pounds.  Thank you.  

What a great snack idea! Have you tried those new little mini tubs of cream cheese? Veggie cream cheese on some point friendly tortillas sounds like a great combination of carbs and protein to kill the munchie monster.  Oh, and the strawberry flavor on a plain tortilla might be a great dessert! Thanks for the ideas!  

ITA = "I totally agree" (I think)




mommyof2Pirates said:


> I  Tim Mcgraw.  Saw him in concert a bunch of times.  Yes he does just get hotter.  I love live like you were dying too.  I totally try to follow that motto everyday!



Lindsay -- So glad you "get" the whole LLYWD thing.  I had a life-threatening heart condition for nearly 10 years and when I started feeling better I really felt like I should do something every single day to "earn" it.  I'm sorry your back hurts but am so glad you think it is only bruised.  Have fun at community days!



my3princes said:


> 1.  Arnold Sandwich Thins
> 2.  Sliced low fat ham
> 3.  Chobani Yogurt
> 4.  100 calorie snacks
> 5.  flavored water



Okay, Deb, now I'm really curious. I've seen Chobani yogurt listed several times.  What is it?  



BealsRwe said:


> What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?
> 
> 
> 1.  Kiwi fruit (just slice the top off and scoop it out)
> 2.  Egg beaters
> 3.  WW snacks and 1 pt bars
> 4.  Flavored coffee
> 5.  light high-fiber english muffin (1 pt with WW and packed with fiber!)
> 
> Down .5 this week   Not too bad considering I have only gotten in 2 workouts this week, and haven't been tracking my points like I should.  Today starts another week.



Great job on the loss, Stephanie!!  Great attitude, too.  Today is a new day and a new start.  



jennz said:


> I love this QOD since I don't have any go-to foods.  I will soon.
> 
> Beals - I'm down .4 but like you I'm happy with it given my effort...down is down right?!  K



Jenn -- So glad the QOTD is helpful!  Congrats on seeing the scale move DOWN!!



Michele1377 said:


> What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?
> 
> My 5
> 
> Chobani greek yogurt - honey flavor
> Romaine lettuce - I have been naking a practice of eating salad with my dinner EVERY night - helps cut down on the desire to have seconds
> Sabra Red Pepper hummus - so yummy - I over toast an english muffin or pita and have a few tablespoons for lunch sometimes
> Bottled water - if it is in the house I am sure to drink it - when it isn't I never seem to drink enough - I guess tap water doesn't do it for me
> Boneless, skinless chicken thighs - very versitle and easy to roast if I don't know what to have for dinner
> 
> Michele



Great list, Michele.  I am impressed that you pull together a salad for dinner every night.  Do you make up a lot at a time and just keep it in the fridge? If so, what is your secret to keeping it fresh?  I usually put it in a plastic bowl, put a clean kitchen towel in it, put the lid on, and turn it upside down.  I should probably just invest in a salad spinner, huh?  


Okay, this is getting long, so I'll have to post in parts.    BBS!!!


----------



## JOANNEL

keenercam said:


> I am feeling pretty down about how things went at WW this morning.  I've decided to be extra conscientious about 1 thing at a time.  The past three weeks I have journaled religiously.  This week I am going to get in my healthy oils every single day.  I will just think of myself as having 3 less points than I really do and will journal 2 tsp olive oil for every single day and get it in somehow, whether it is mixing it into my green beans, adding it to my salad, or maybe some way in cooking (maybe one day I'll cook a grilled cheese sandwich with light bread and cheese but use olive oil to crisp it up).  Let's see if that makes a difference along with everything else that I know I'm already doing right.  Hopefully that will jump-start my losses again.



Hang in there, take one day at a time.


----------



## cclovesdis

I only have a few minutes, but I wanted to post that I am down 4.2 for the week. I am very happy with that.

QOTD:
1. any type of 1 pt thin roll/English muffin, etc. (great for #2)
2. Egg Beaters/egg whites
3. fruit, especially apples
4. dairy, like yogurt, low-fat cheese, and nonfat milk
5. most 0 point veggies-broccoli, salad stuff, and more broccoli

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Antibiotic belly seems better today... not quite so grumbly and rumbly and gurgly.  Not a big yogurt eater and don't currently have any in the house.  Suppose I should grab some if I go out today.



If you're on a Z Pack you need to stay away from dairy, actually anything with calcium.  Calcium will bond with the antibiotic and make it non effective.  I'm also on the Z Pack.  I haven't eaten dairy in a week.  I've also experienced tummy issues everyday since I started taking it.  It was about day 3 before I began to notice a significant difference in the sinus infection symptoms 



keenercam said:


> Okay, Deb, now I'm really curious. I've seen Chobani yogurt listed several times.  What is it?



Chobani is a greek yogurt.  It is all natural and tastes wonderful.  Doesn't have that artificial sweetner taste that the diet friendly yogurts do.  It is 3 pts per little container, but well worth it.  Fruit and Dairy, both things we need


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> If you're on a Z Pack you need to stay away from dairy, actually anything with calcium.  Calcium will bond with the antibiotic and make it non effective.  I'm also on the Z Pack.  I haven't eaten dairy in a week.  I've also experienced tummy issues everyday since I started taking it.  It was about day 3 before I began to notice a significant difference in the sinus infection symptoms



Why did I NOT know that about the dairy???  Okay... other than a bit of light cheese and the dried milk in my morning drink, I don't think I've had much dairy lately. Does almond milk count as dairy in this situation??........P


----------



## keenercam

lisah0711 said:


> I have to say thank you to all of you who have supported me throughout this journey.  Thanks to all of you and this challenges I continue to lose weight month after month.  I know with my stressful week this week I would have had a gain or given up if I didn't have you all to chat with and encourage me.  So thank you all!



Lisa - You do so much to help others here; I am so glad you find encouragement and support, too.    Enjoy wearing your WISH shirt. Isn't it BRIGHT?!?!?!  Fun!  And when you see that see of lime green at the WDW races, I'll bet your eyes will well up from the emotion of being part of such an amazing network of awesome losers!  

Congratulations on your 3.5 pound loss!!!  



pjlla said:


> Antibiotic belly seems better today... not quite so grumbly and rumbly and gurgly.  Not a big yogurt eater and don't currently have any in the house.  Suppose I should grab some if I go out today.



Can't wait to see the recipes you post. BTW, it is possible that the gurgly tummy is from the stuff draining from your congestion.  My doctor told me years ago that that stuff is like poison to your system and your body will react to it as it drains from your throat and sinuses.  Gross, I know, but maybe the antibiotics aren't the only culprit. I hope you feel completely better soon.  I am intrigued about the seltzer maker. Does it attach to your faucet?  Have fun at your family outing tomorrow!




cclovesdis said:


> I only have a few minutes, but I wanted to post that I am down 4.2 for the week. I am very happy with that.



Congratulations, CC!! You should be so proud of your effort. It doesn't always yield the desired results, but I am so happy that yours did this week!!!   




JOANNEL said:


> I am so happy to be down three pounds this week. I have been eating lean cuisines for dinner so I think that is helping.



Congratulations, Joanne!! Have you been doing anything fun with your "forced" time off?  How was last weekend? (am I remembering correctly that you were going to visit DS? I could be confused.  It happens often.)

Thanks for the info on the Greek yogurt, Deb. I'll have to look for that and give it a try.  When I was in St. Augustine, the Publix had its own brand of yogurt and they had "honey almond" flavor which was so decadently delicious.  My friend and I shared a container poured over cut fresh, peaches and it was the best "dessert" I've had in years.


----------



## keenercam

OMG!! Before, I was grateful to all our coaches and impressed with how they all kept up with everyone's posts.  Now I am like this --->  to each and every one of you who has done this.  It is so much fun, but how in the world did you all keep up? LOL!!!!  I LOVE that so many people are posting.  The wealth of knowledge and the generosity of everyone sharing here blows me away.


----------



## JOANNEL

keenercam said:


> Congratulations, Joanne!! Have you been doing anything fun with your "forced" time off?  How was last weekend? (am I remembering correctly that you were going to visit DS? I could be confused.  It happens often.)



yes we went to Panama City and Patrick flew over, We had a great time. He is now back in Germany. We all ate too much!! But it was fun.

Not much else going on. Went to a job fair yesterday. Waste of time. I hope this economy picks up soon!!! We are cruising in 4 weeks so I am excited for that!!


----------



## cruisindisney

QOTD - 5 to go foods:  Lara Bars, Luna Bars, Apples, egg beaters, Laughing cow cheese

Now for the BL pointers that I found useful:  100% cranberry juice (no sugar) is great for stopping water retention (I find this especially helpful at TOM).  I do a shot a day.  They suggested adding to your water, but I find it so bitter, I have to just get it over with.
They say to drink between 1-2 gallons of water a day. (I told them it was just so I would get up and walk up the stairs to the bathroom every 15 minutes)
A banana has as much sugar as a candy bar.
If it's white, it's bad.  (I don't like this theory, but it's true unfortunately)
Add super foods to your diet: salmon, berries, flax seed (ground, whole doesn't digest well), oolong tea (Nasty tasting), green tea, nuts 
Shop on the outer aisles of the store where the fresh foods are.
Weight loss is a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## JOANNEL

keenercam said:


> OMG!! Before, I was grateful to all our coaches and impressed with how they all kept up with everyone's posts.  Now I am like this --->  to each and every one of you who has done this.  It is so much fun, but how in the world did you all keep up? LOL!!!!  I LOVE that so many people are posting.  The wealth of knowledge and the generosity of everyone sharing here blows me away.



I don't know how you do it. I have a hard time just keeping up with reading!!!


----------



## JOANNEL

How do I find the BL recipes?


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Why did I NOT know that about the dairy???  Okay... other than a bit of light cheese and the dried milk in my morning drink, I don't think I've had much dairy lately. Does almond milk count as dairy in this situation??........P



I never knew that until I picked up my current prescription and the pharmacist warned me.  First he said dairy then he narrowed it to calcium.  Does almond milk have calcium in it?  Good luck.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

my3princes said:


> I am happy to report that I am down 2.5 lbs in only 5 days



wow great loss this week.  



JOANNEL said:


> I am so happy to be down three pounds this week. I have been eating lean cuisines for dinner so I think that is helping.



Great Job Joanne 



lisah0711 said:


> I am a happy camper because I am down 3.5 pounds this week!



Lisa this is amazing.  Great Job and keep up the great work.  I think that trainer is going to really get you into tip top shape for the princess.




pjlla said:


> You are welcome!!  I'll be posting a few crockpot recipes later this morning over the BL recipe thread too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming clean with the binge day.  Other than the pb cups, it doesn't sound too terrible.  Back on plan this morning though, right??  I know what you mean about TOM... those hormones had my hand in the peanut jar the other night... and I don't really even like peanuts!!  Darn salt!
> 
> Ibuprofen and ice for the back.



I am definitely going to make my way to the board for some new ideas. Thanks.  I am doing better today both with eating and my back.  Its mostly sore to the touch now and only uncomfortable when I move my arm so I will manage.  Thanks for caring



cclovesdis said:


> I only have a few minutes, but I wanted to post that I am down 4.2 for the week. I am very happy with that.
> !



CC this is awesome....your hard work is really paying off.  Great Job


----------



## keenercam

JOANNEL said:


> How do I find the BL recipes?



Here you go:  
BL recipe thread



cruisindisney said:


> QOTD - 5 to go foods:  Lara Bars, Luna Bars, Apples, egg beaters, Laughing cow cheese
> 
> Now for the BL pointers that I found useful:  100% cranberry juice (no sugar) is great for stopping water retention (I find this especially helpful at TOM).  I do a shot a day.  They suggested adding to your water, but I find it so bitter, I have to just get it over with.
> They say to drink between 1-2 gallons of water a day. (I told them it was just so I would get up and walk up the stairs to the bathroom every 15 minutes)
> A banana has as much sugar as a candy bar.
> If it's white, it's bad.  (I don't like this theory, but it's true unfortunately)
> Add super foods to your diet: salmon, berries, flax seed (ground, whole doesn't digest well), oolong tea (Nasty tasting), green tea, nuts
> Shop on the outer aisles of the store where the fresh foods are.
> Weight loss is a marathon not a sprint.




Thank you for sharing, Susan. I don't think I comply with any of those rules.  A lot of that makes sense and I know I should incorporate those super foods and elminate all the white stuff from my diet.  Something else to work on, for sure.  I am leery of the 1-2 gallons of water a day. I have heard some really negative stuff about drinking too much. It can throw off your electrolytes. But I wonder at what volume that is a risk.  I'll try to find more information on that to share.


----------



## Connie96

keenercam said:


> What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?



1) Greek yogurt -  I buy the Oikos brand which is organic & nonfat; this is a staple of my on-plan days. The high-protein, non- or low-fat, and low-sodium trifecta is hard to come by and this is it!
2) Frozen berries - usually add to yogurt or breakfast cereal and they don't go bad
3) Nuts - usually walnuts and almonds
(Items 1, 2 and 3 together are my go-to afternoon snack)
4) Frozen veggies - I'll pull out a serving or two and just microwave for dinner and put the rest back in the freezer; again, saving money on spoiled fresh veggies
5) Ready-to-eat fresh veggies - this offers the option of eating raw or cooking and there's no prep time

Oh, I have a #6 too: Kashi Go-Lean Cereal. I don't get the "crunch" or any other varieties - just the plain go-lean at 140 cals per serving. I measure out a serving, which includes a good amount of protein and carb/fiber, but very low in fat. To add healthy fat, I throw in a couple tablespoons of slivered almonds. Adding the fat just seems to make it "stick" longer. Same logic applies when I add chopped walnuts to my afternoon yogurt.

Speaking of fat from nuts... I don't know anything about WW, but I've seen several people talk about needing to work in the healthy oils... I wonder if a serving of nuts would suffice??


ETA: That's 1 HH posting point for me.


----------



## tggrrstarr

cruisindisney said:


> QOTD -
> Now for the BL pointers that I found useful:  100% cranberry juice (no sugar) is great for stopping water retention (I find this especially helpful at TOM).  I do a shot a day.  They suggested adding to your water, but I find it so bitter, I have to just get it over with.
> 
> Add super foods to your diet: salmon, berries, flax seed (ground, whole doesn't digest well), oolong tea (Nasty tasting), green tea, nuts
> Shop on the outer aisles of the store where the fresh foods are.
> Weight loss is a marathon not a sprint.



Thanks for these tips!  I just heard about the ground flax seeds yesterday.  Do you buy them ground or do you do it yourself?  Someone suggested adding it in to cereal or yogurt.
I have never liked salmon, but I haven't tried it much.  I am going to start trying to change that, I bought some the other day, will probably try it on Sunday.  

Someone posted the other day (sorry, didn't have time to find out who or multi quote) about how some days are impossible to keep up while others are like waiting for more posts.  That is soo true!  I am so far behind because of yesterday.  Just working an extra hour than usual really messed up my day.  Hopefully I can go back this afternoon and catch up by tonight!

Well, my week was not great.  I had lost some weight early in the week, like 
1 1/2 lbs, but yesterday I had gained it back.  I was happy that my weigh in was not higher than last week, but it was the same.  I lost no weight.  Its crazy how I can lose so much one week and then bottom out the next.  I am wondering if some of that is building muscle though.  
The week I lost was the week off for strength training on P90x.  This week was back to strength training.  

Yesterday's QOTD-  If I was at WDW, what would be the first ride I'd do?  
I thought really hard about this, I love so many rides.  So hard to choose.  So I treated it as if I could only ride one ride.  I chose Splash Mountain.  Love it.  Soarin came in second.  Which is funny, cause Haunted Mansion is my favorite ride.  

Today's QOTD- My top 5 go to foods.  
1. Special K protein bars
2. Egg whites
3. Light yogurt
4. water
5. fruit, mostly berries.


----------



## lisah0711

jennz said:


> I love this QOD since I don't have any go-to foods.  I will soon.
> 
> Beals - I'm down .4 but like you I'm happy with it given my effort...down is down right?!



Down is down!  



BealsRwe said:


> Oh yes, any down is good in my book.  I have been a WW member since March 2009.  I've been off track for about 4 months.  I remember when I started, I woould alway be disappointed with .2, .4, etc., until my WW leader said, "Hey, remember, .2 is a stick of butter".  It puts it into perspective.  Congrats on your .4 loss!



That is a great point!  

*michelle1377,* there is a thread on the tech support board that lets you post to get your post count up.  You're almost there!  



my3princes said:


> I am happy to report that I am down 2.5 lbs in only 5 days   Of course TOM should start this weekend so I don't have high hopes for next week, but I feel fabulous today.  I have also packed foods in the camper that are good for me.  I packed stuff for the rest of the family that they wanted, but spent extra time covering myself.  I have planned a splurge though, tomorrow is my birthday and I will be having cheesecake.  I plan to do a lot of walking so hopefully I'll burn it off, but if not I have all of my weekly points.



Since I see that you are going away this week-end I will wish you an early *HAPPY BIRTHDAY! * 

Tomorrow is also LuvBaloo's birthday so be sure and wish her happy birthday when you PM your weigh-ins.  



JOANNEL said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I am sorry I have not been around much. I am dog sitting so the computer is not on much!!!
> 
> I am so happy to be down three pounds this week. I have been eating lean cuisines for dinner so I think that is helping.



 3 pounds is great, Joanne!  



pjlla said:


> PSA = Public Service Announcement



Thanks!  And remember I am still higher than the weight you started out at so I really need these bigger numbers.  



cclovesdis said:


> I only have a few minutes, but I wanted to post that I am down 4.2 for the week. I am very happy with that.



 Great number thanks to all your hard work and maybe a bit of the coaching effect? 



keenercam said:


> OMG!! Before, I was grateful to all our coaches and impressed with how they all kept up with everyone's posts.  Now I am like this --->  to each and every one of you who has done this.  It is so much fun, but how in the world did you all keep up? LOL!!!!  I LOVE that so many people are posting.  The wealth of knowledge and the generosity of everyone sharing here blows me away.



, Cam, you're doing great!    At this stage of the challenge it is impossible for our coaches to reply to every single post, every day.  We are too chatty for that!   That's why we are all here to help you!  



cruisindisney said:


> Now for the BL pointers that I found useful:  100% cranberry juice (no sugar) is great for stopping water retention (I find this especially helpful at TOM).  I do a shot a day.  They suggested adding to your water, but I find it so bitter, I have to just get it over with.
> They say to drink between 1-2 gallons of water a day. (I told them it was just so I would get up and walk up the stairs to the bathroom every 15 minutes)
> A banana has as much sugar as a candy bar.
> If it's white, it's bad.  (I don't like this theory, but it's true unfortunately)
> Add super foods to your diet: salmon, berries, flax seed (ground, whole doesn't digest well), oolong tea (Nasty tasting), green tea, nuts
> Shop on the outer aisles of the store where the fresh foods are.
> Weight loss is a marathon not a sprint.



Thanks for sharing this great info!  



JOANNEL said:


> How do I find the BL recipes?



http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36324235&postcount=1

I also keep a link in the first few posts of our thread -- sorry can't remember which post.  And thank you to *Rose* who keeps this thread for us!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Lisa this is amazing.  Great Job and keep up the great work.  I think that trainer is going to really get you into tip top shape for the princess.



Thanks!  I want to be sure I can keep up with you and Kathy!


----------



## cruisindisney

You can buy the flax seed already ground.  I try to sprinkle it on salads or in an omelet.  If you don't go crazy with your sprinkles, you don't really taste it.  My problem is I forget to use it.


----------



## tigger813

Cam- Thanks. Now, I just have to get off the couch and get my 5K in for the day!

Joannel- THe BL Recipe thread is at the top of the page of the entire WISH board. I need to stop in there soon!

Down 1.8 for the week which is good since it's PMS week. I haven't felt PMSy this week at all. If I'm working out a lot it helps me deal with it. Of course i'm going to have my weekly drink and pizza for supper tonight!

Just had a LC flatbread that was quite tasty. It was the steak ranch one. 

Time for some water before getting ready to hop on the elliptical.


----------



## goldcupmom

Scale at home I'm using for WI was down 2.2 this morning.  Scale at WW was only down 1.  Bummer!  But, it is never the same with my scale and since I don't make WW every week, I just use my home scale.  If it's down, I'll take it!

5 go to foods :
1.  light bread with mustard & either 1 pt of ff cheese, or meat = 2 pts
2.  jello chocolate sf pudding with a small banana sliced up in it
3.  Luna protein bars or Apex cookies
4.  egg beaters with ff obrien potatoes and ketchup
5.  la tortilla co. tortillas - lg & small are 1 pt, lots of fiber & very good.  I put just about anything in them.  No one here sells them anymore, so I have to order from Amazon.com or buy when I'm in FL  & freeze

As of this morning's walking, I'm only 2.89 from my goal for the year of 750 miles.  I really have the urge to go 'get it done', but it's already 90 out.

A couple of questions someone may know the answer to:
1.  What speed is considered jogging vs. running?  I walk at 12 - 14 min miles depending on terrain & I frequently pass 'joggers'.  When I jog, it's at about 7 - 9 min miles.  Just curious.

2.  Does anyone have Reebok Easytones?  I bought a pair in FL and if I walk more than about 2 miles they kill my knees.  Also I normally seem to walk to the outside of my left foot and inside of my right foot(rebuilt outer ankle), but with the easy tones it is just the opposite.

Yes, I'm in a curious mood this morning.

I've managed to log points & record everything on my Bugg, so now I get to order Zumba!!!

New dishwasher gets delivered sometime tomorrow, then we have to install & I have a house to clean as well as the normal errands & stuff, so it's going to be a busy weekend...as usual.

I'm hoping to get a chance to go walk the bosque again or maybe get some hill climbing in, but it will have to be early mornings.

Congrats to everyone on sticking with this another week.  Losers, maintainers, or gainers, just keep on doing it!  I first joined WW 1/27/2003 and am still not at goal - but I keep going despite life's detours & I WILL eventually get there.  As of this morning I'm 18.6 lbs away and have lost over 40 lbs.  Like someone earlier today said, it's a marathon!  As a breast specialist told me, I can spend my life fighting heart disease, breast cancer and diabetes, or I can spend my life fighting my weight.  The choice is mine!

Have a great weekend!

Special thanks to our 'hostesses'!  CC & Lisa did a great job & I'm positive Cam and all the rest will as well.  NOT an easy task!!


----------



## keenercam

Connie96 said:


> Speaking of fat from nuts... I don't know anything about WW, but I've seen several people talk about needing to work in the healthy oils... I wonder if a serving of nuts would suffice??



Connie -- Unfortunately, nuts do not count as healthy oils. WW counts the following as "healthy" - olive oil, canola, safflower, sunflower and flaxseed oils.



tggrrstarr said:


> Well, my week was not great.  I had lost some weight early in the week, like 1 1/2 lbs, but yesterday I had gained it back.  I was happy that my weigh in was not higher than last week, but it was the same.  I lost no weight.  Its crazy how I can lose so much one week and then bottom out the next.  I am wondering if some of that is building muscle though.



Don't worry, Tracey! It will come off again.  Keep up the great work!   BTW, LOVE those flatbreads. Those and the LC paninis are staples for me.  I can usually find them at Target on sale for about $2.09-$2.25.


Julie -- Your walking is so stinkin' impressive!!  You are amazing!   Have a great weekend (enjoy your new DW).


----------



## cclovesdis

Could someone please explain birth control to me?  Maybe I'm naive, or just , but either way, I don't understand why I take it and take it and I still feel like throwing up is in my future? I despise TOM. (Just in case you couldn't tell. )

Now, for some more important things. I sent one e-mail for the day. I need to send one more. I just haven't quite figured out what I'm going to say yet. So, Dising it is.



jenanderson said:


> For part two of the challenge, post your thoughts about emotional support.  You can give a shout out thank you to someone, talk about how someone has supported you, post about what has happened when you try to do it on your own or anything else about the topic.



Well, as you know, I have been getting very little support from my parents, especially my mom. My dad believes that salad is a side dish, not something you add meat to for a healthy, low-point meal. He thinks that pasta and rice are staples. Okay, I suppose a cup of whole wheat pasta could fit into my lifestyle once or twice a month, but not 3 cups of regular pasta at least weekly. Mom is constantly insulting me because of how I look and often tells me that I embarrass her. She doesn't want me to go to church with her because I don't look good enough.

You, my fellow BL friends, are my support. The compliments you have given me for coaching last week are endless. I wanted to motivate you and you motivated me. I really want to make my weight goal by the end of this challenge and I kow it is much more likely because of all of you. TIA! 



First, I want to thank all of you for the thanks yous for coaching. I really love coaching. 



flipflopmom said:


> Great job!  you are kicking the exercise!!!!!  So sorry about your mom.   It's about US, not me!!!
> 
> Moon? I've heard women that hang together cycle together.  BUT  Something is in the air, my kids at school have been little monsters for the last 2 days.  I mean total nightmare, ankle biting, headache inducing, make you want to lose your religion or quit snots!!!!  And it's not just my TOM talking, everyone they've come in contact with leaves sighing and cheering.  Add a layout to your routine, and that will be one of AK's tumbling passes!   You've done a GREAT job coaching this brood this week!!! THANK YOU!!!!



Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I've heard the same thing! I'll have to check the on the moon. 

Sorry to hear about your students. I'm sure you'll have them in ship shape in no time!

Stomache is starting to settle. I was really hoping it was just nerves about going to a wake, but no, it's my friend TOM. 




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tonight I had a slight injury.  My kids took apart a small wooden table they had and wanted to take it upstairs to do some kind of a show.  I dont know what they were trying to do but I let them take it up.  I told dh not to yell at them that they were being creative and working together.  They had the legs off the table and everything.  So I went to sit down on the chair and didnt realize they had one of the legs laying on top of the chair facing outwards.  I sat down and the chair leg went into my back and was wedge against the wall.  The pain was worst than childbirth I am not even kidding you.  I actually started crying it hurt so bad...and it takes alot for me to even say ouch.  Nick my 3 year old started crying and my dh just sat there and laughed.  I did not find the humor in this at all.  He explained that it was funny because how could I not have seen the leg sticking out.  Anyway I can barely reach my arm up because my back hurts so bad.  I think it is really going to be sore tomorrow.



 And that was funny how? I hope your back is feeling better. 



mikamah said:


> On Salem, we live in the next town over, and Salem is insane in October and really something to see.  The weekends, if the weather is nice are very busy, there's lots of fall type stands, haunted houses, and it's a great way to people watch.  Tons' of people are in costume walking the streets, and some of the costumes are amazing and disturbing.  Last year we saw a family, prob 4-5 adults and 5-6 kids dressed as zombies-dead people, and they were pulling a wagon of body parts in blood/jello, and they were eating the jello along the way.  Incredible costumes, but I was glad Michael wasn't with me or he would have probably fainted.  It's definitely worth a trip, if you don't mind crowds.  It's fun to see mid-week, but not everything is open during the week.  I haven't done any of the museums in salem, but there are quite a few, the witch museum, pirate museum.



Thanks for the info! I didn't realize costumes were a necessity. I don't know if my BFF is into dressing up that much. I'm kind of a "wear only a witch's hat" girl myself.



pjlla said:


> Antibiotic belly seems better today... not quite so grumbly and rumbly and gurgly.  Not a big yogurt eater and don't currently have any in the house.  Suppose I should grab some if I go out today.
> 
> Happy Friday Morning all!  I hope everyone is feeling good today.  I have a decent post-TOM headache (par for the course for me), but have three Advils going to work and should be feeling better soon.  Begged off of work because of the headache.  Sinuses STILL don't feel totally normal, so that is frustrating me.



Glad to hear your stomach has settled, at least a bit. Not sure about the yogurt based on what Deb shared. When I'm sick, I pretty much avoid all dairy because I'm lactose intolerant and well, you get the picture, so I'm not much of a help here.

Hope the Advil does its job. 



keenercam said:


> OMG!! Before, I was grateful to all our coaches and impressed with how they all kept up with everyone's posts.  Now I am like this --->  to each and every one of you who has done this.  It is so much fun, but how in the world did you all keep up? LOL!!!!  I LOVE that so many people are posting.  The wealth of knowledge and the generosity of everyone sharing here blows me away.



In addition to what Lisah said, I want you to know that we all have a different style of coaching and to coach in a way that works for you. I hope this makes sense. 

You are doing great!



cruisindisney said:


> Now for the BL pointers that I found useful:  100% cranberry juice (no sugar) is great for stopping water retention (I find this especially helpful at TOM).  I do a shot a day.  They suggested adding to your water, but I find it so bitter, I have to just get it over with.
> They say to drink between 1-2 gallons of water a day. (I told them it was just so I would get up and walk up the stairs to the bathroom every 15 minutes)
> A banana has as much sugar as a candy bar.
> If it's white, it's bad.  (I don't like this theory, but it's true unfortunately)
> Add super foods to your diet: salmon, berries, flax seed (ground, whole doesn't digest well), oolong tea (Nasty tasting), green tea, nuts
> Shop on the outer aisles of the store where the fresh foods are.
> Weight loss is a marathon not a sprint.



Interesting list. I'm not sure about the water one. Their minimum is 2x my maximum unless I want to be nowhere other than the bathroom. 

I feel you on the cranberry juice. I'd be drinking it the same way. I tend not to drink my calories, but I'm tempted to try this. 

Thanks for sharing!



keenercam said:


> I am leery of the 1-2 gallons of water a day. I have heard some really negative stuff about drinking too much. It can throw off your electrolytes. But I wonder at what volume that is a risk.  I'll try to find more information on that to share.



I have heard that too. Definitely something to investigate further. 



Connie96 said:


> Speaking of fat from nuts... I don't know anything about WW, but I've seen several people talk about needing to work in the healthy oils... I wonder if a serving of nuts would suffice??



I was always told that the oil had to be in liquid form. Peanut oil, walnut oil, etc. doesn't count either. It's probably the most difficult part of WW for me. I'd much rather add some walnuts to my oatmeal or salad.


----------



## my3princes

lisah0711 said:


> Since I see that you are going away this week-end I will wish you an early *HAPPY BIRTHDAY! *



Thank you for the Birthday Wishes 



goldcupmom said:


> Scale at home I'm using for WI was down 2.2 this morning.  Scale at WW was only down 1.  Bummer!  But, it is never the same with my scale and since I don't make WW every week, I just use my home scale.  If it's down, I'll take it!
> 
> 5 go to foods :
> 1.  light bread with mustard & either 1 pt of ff cheese, or meat = 2 pts
> 2.  jello chocolate sf pudding with a small banana sliced up in it
> 3.  Luna protein bars or Apex cookies
> 4.  egg beaters with ff obrien potatoes and ketchup
> 5.  la tortilla co. tortillas - lg & small are 1 pt, lots of fiber & very good.  I put just about anything in them.  No one here sells them anymore, so I have to order from Amazon.com or buy when I'm in FL  & freeze
> 
> As of this morning's walking, I'm only 2.89 from my goal for the year of 750 miles.  I really have the urge to go 'get it done', but it's already 90 out.
> 
> A couple of questions someone may know the answer to:
> 1.  What speed is considered jogging vs. running?  I walk at 12 - 14 min miles depending on terrain & I frequently pass 'joggers'.  When I jog, it's at about 7 - 9 min miles.  Just curious.
> 
> 2.  Does anyone have Reebok Easy tones?  I bought a pair in FL and if I walk more than about 2 miles they kill my knees.  Also I normally seem to walk to the outside of my left foot and inside of my right foot(rebuilt outer ankle), but with the easy tones it is just the opposite.
> 
> Yes, I'm in a curious mood this morning.
> 
> I've managed to log points & record everything on my Bugg, so now I get to order Zumba!!!
> 
> New dishwasher gets delivered sometime tomorrow, then we have to install & I have a house to clean as well as the normal errands & stuff, so it's going to be a busy weekend...as usual.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a chance to go walk the bosque again or maybe get some hill climbing in, but it will have to be early mornings.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on sticking with this another week.  Losers, maintainers, or gainers, just keep on doing it!  I first joined WW 1/27/2003 and am still not at goal - but I keep going despite life's detours & I WILL eventually get there.  As of this morning I'm 18.6 lbs away and have lost over 40 lbs.  Like someone earlier today said, it's a marathon!  As a breast specialist told me, I can spend my life fighting heart disease, breast cancer and diabetes, or I can spend my life fighting my weight.  The choice is mine!
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Special thanks to our 'hostesses'!  CC & Lisa did a great job & I'm positive Cam and all the rest will as well.  NOT an easy task!!





Congrats on the weight loss.

I have Reebok easy tones.  I haven't had any issues with my knees or with walking in a different tread pattern.  I wear them when I waitress, just walking around and I've even jogged in them.  I know that I used to wear crocs to waitress in and my knees killed me.  It took me a long time to figure out the correlation.  I thought that I was going to need knee surgery.  Once it dawned on me I went to a shoe store that actually fit the shoes to your feet and they put me in a well structured shoe and the pain went away.  They told me that crocs are too loose on most peoples feet, while they feel comfortable cushion wise they let your foot slop around in them.  I suspect that the ball pattern on the bottom of the Easy Tones may be creating a problem for you.


----------



## my3princes

CC, parents can be hard on adult children.  I hope you find a job soon and are able to move out of your parent's home.  I get along great with my parents since I don't live with them anymore.


----------



## liesel

Hi everyone!  I haven't posted this week, but I've been following along.

I was very OP Tues, Wed, and Thurs after my anniversary dinner (with a glass of champagne) on Monday.  I had some really great workouts where I could see just how much progress I've made on my strength and endurance since January.  But the scale says I'm up a pound this week.  I am now into water retention TOM and I might not have the greatest week on the scale next week, but I keep plugging away.  I wasn't feeling good about my weight this week, especially after using the BMR calculator and realizing that I was still under my calories every day this week.  The weight just doesn't come off for me and I am tired of this plateau that I have been on since starting the thyroid medication 3 months ago.  I did measure my waist and discovered that I lost 2 inches this summer-down 4 from January, over halfway to my goal!  I wish I had done all my measurements at the beginning of the year so I could track my progress.

Congratulations to everyone who had the big losses this week!  I am awe of how hard everyone works!  

This next week is going to be busy, too.  DH's birthday is on Saturday, there is a birthday party for DS and DD on Sunday, DD's birthday is on Monday, and DS's birthday is on Tuesday.  I have lots of special meals to cook, its hard when they are all at once!

QOTD:  my five go to foods:
mixed greeens
low fat string cheese
hummus
mini carrots
apples

Happy birthday to everyone celebrating this weekend!      Hopefully I can post more later.  I will be taking DD to kindergarten soon and I am blowing off a couple of hours to go visit my cousin's new baby in the hospital!    The house cleaning can wait a little bit!


----------



## Zoesmama03

CC, Don't let the "scares" scare you off from it.  It is a rather interesting read. Most of its stuff we already know deep down inside.   That eating real whole grown foods is best.  And organic grass-fed beef, organic chicken, free range eggs. Hormones we don't need excess of that come in factory farmed meats.  And what I'm sure we could all admit if we are brutally honest with ourselves is that if we can't read the ingredients we shouldn't be eating it. Stuff like that.  Mostly its about balancing your hormones to get to homestasis that is great for losing weight or maintaining. 
birth control pills make me sick when I first started them YEARS ago.  I haven't taken any in oh 6 years or so.  I charted to avoid along with a diaphragm and gel.  TOM sucks but its better than pills throwing off your body.  My diva cup makes TOM a little easier to deal with so I've come to embrace it somewhat but I still don't like it. If your pill is still making you sick try another one. I personally advocate for not at all but understand its not for everyone. 
It is hard to live with parents I know that.  I never though when I left at 19 that I'd be living with family at 30.  The world is broken.  I fully understand the troubles of living with people who have totally different ideas of "diet"(not a weight loss meaning of the term) than we do. 

Taryn,
All this TOM talk better not give my body any ideas. I'm probably safe only on cycle day 22. I have not even ovulated yet.  Of course it would not be too far off for me not to but then I have long cycle usually at those times. 

mommyof2pirates,
We have all been there on a day of eating like that. Ouchie that sounds painful. Just like a hubby to laugh. Water is useful it flushes out water retention. I drink a lot of water and then of course my bp med has water pill that leaves me in the bathroom all day. UGH!  I'll be sooooooo ready to ditch this pill when I get off 40-50 lbs is usually where it comes back down. 

Tracey,
That's some exercise routine. WTG!  My 7 year old likes to do the WATP dvd with me sometimes or the first 10-15 minutes anyway.  I mentioned we could start walking/jogging at the track when it cools off since she was reading Star Crossed(a candy apple kids series) where the girl was running "track". 

Kathy,
Woohoo on the 1.2 loss. Sometimes going over or at the high end of points helps mix things up and you burn more. 

Cam,
Thanks for being coach.  

Dona,
I need to get back to my nightly yoga routine. I love yoga.

momof2gr8kids,
Baby steps is the way to go for life long changes.  I'm not a drinker so alcohol never gets me but bad food so been there. I try to bring healthy dishes to contribute if its a group thing. 

Jennifer,
Fun times!  Sounds like a good start to the weekend. 

Beals,
Wow I'll have to keep that in mind next time I buy kiwi. We do that with avocados(dd and I) already.  And I learn the trick to get the "nut" out on Good Eats with Alton Brown. I  love that dude.  His show is always interesting. 

my3prines,
2.5 dance.  ooh birthday cheesecake.  YUM I had some the other night(no reason though  ) my 7 year old doesn't like it.  Strange since she loves cheese.
Yes almond milk has calcium.  I'd say its safe unless you drink a lot but like I said in my reply to pjlla acidophilus is would counter it. good bacteria is very important to the digestion of dairy.  So a little calcium would probably be okay paired with it. 

lisah,
I like organic carrots, I prefer taste of whole even though they are more work peeling and all. Sweeter I just wish I could get my tooth fixed so I could chew them better.
Yahy!  I was in 3 lb loss club too but I know its all water weight being shoved around since I haven't been exercising even. 

pjlla,
yogurt is the okay dairy, but acidophilus when taking antibiotics is a ton better than it since it contains more of the bacteria that is going to help restore the good bacteria when the antibiotics wipe it all out.  I take 2-3 with each dose when I'm on antibiotics(always for ear infections. ARGH)  Best part is the dairy(milk) can't interfere.  I love the chewables(Walgreens carries them) because dd takes them too sometimes and won't swallow pills.  They also help with our lactose issues when we eat too much cheese or the occasional ice cream. 

Susan,
I agree with you.  But bananas aren't enemies.  True they may have as much "sugar" as a candy bar but the white sugar is by far worse for us than the healthier natural sugar our bodies do require some of.  For 3 of us we go through 15 gallons of drinking water in a 3-4 day period. We drink quite a bit.  I think a body eating a lot of the "white stuff" will need more than one eating fresh whole foods.  Veggies and fruit have a lot of water and fill in electrolytes even, I believe. Everytime I get to the flaxseed I want to buy some but so afraid it would sit.  I love to sprinkle sesame seeds on my salads since I don't get enough calcium otherwise. But flax seed and omega is something I really need.



I think I'm caught up to where I posted last.  I need to check in more than once a day to keep up I suppose. 

My 5 go to foods:
-spring mix salad greens(sold in huge pre-washed tubs)
-mangoes(delicious breakfast and they keep you erm regular)
-kidney beans(I cheat and get canned but need to try out cooking smaller amounts of the dry(bagged) ones. 
-Kroger brand olive oil and vinegar dressing(should learn to make it myself)
-avocados, broccoli, red bell peppers and cucumbers HUGE hits in my home.
-organic carrots(same cost as traditional so why not go organic right?) I can't stand the baby carrots anymore.  I use the peeler to put shavings in my salads or stir fry nights.

So I guess that is technically more than 5 things but my go to shopping list basics that help keep me on track.   

I need to eat more berries.  I'm not a big fan of strawberries but they are growing on me.  Blueberries I buy and have to fight dd for any.  She takes the carton and eats them all at once for snacks.   Hey its good for her. What can I argue.


----------



## Dreamer24

Another learning week for me.  Week 1, I did great with exercise but not so good with eating and did not lose at all.  Week 2, I did a good job with eating (trying to meat the healthy habits helped) but horrible at exercise and lost .4.  This week, I want to try to combine the two.  My exercise will be what I did not accomplish last week:
Walk at least 2 miles every day
Gym at least 4 times
C25K W1D1

For the QOTD, I Don't know that I have 5, mine are fruits (apples, bananas, watermelon, strawberriess are all of my favorites), vegetables (carrots, salad, broccoli, green beans), and I also find that when I start the day with hard boiled egg whites, I better throughout the day!

For the HH question, this thread has been great support, my husband, and my mom is very encouraging!


----------



## MacG

I've joined the BL Challenge Disboard since last week and I would like to introduce myself. I am a 44 year old SAH mom. My DH and I have 2 DDs 8 and 6. I taught elementary school for 13 years before I had DD1 and began my SAH career. Now I just love to volunteer at their school 

I started WW in April and have lost 18 lbs. Having said that, I've been hovering at that loss for about 2 months. For 20 days of the 2 months, I was on vacation in Paris and then on a Disney 10 day Mediterranean cruise so I can't complain too much about the amount of time I've been hovering.  
We did A LOT of walking on our trip. 

Now I'm hovering...didn't lose any this week. 

I'm very motivated by the loses I've read about so far today! 



What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?[/QUOTE]

1. Egg substitute
2. Bagel Thins
3. Fiber Plus Antioxidants (just 1/2 bar =.5 WW points - Too much fiber in a whole bar)
4. Light vegetable soup
5. Apples

Keep the great ideas coming!


----------



## brinalyn530

HH Part 2  Emotional Support
Pretty much everyone Ive confided in IRL has been supportive for the most part, but you guys here have been amazing. Thank you all for being here.

Friday QOTD - What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?
-	Almonds
-	Bananas
-	Salad greens, tomatoes, onions  salad stuff basically
-	Skinless, boneless chicken breast  quick and easy
-	the lunch meat from Whole Foods (organic, no preservatives, etc.)

Shannon and Deb  Happy Birthday! (since I wont be checking in tomorrow)

Well, today marks the 7th anniversary of my dads accident, so Im pretty crabby and emotional, anti-social at the moment so forgive me for not replying to more. Im not sure if Ive talked about it before or not, but my dad was in a car accident that left him paralyzed from the chest down, it's been really hard on him obviously and the rest of the family too. The person who caused the accident drove off. Its still a pretty sore subject for me sometimes  especially today, but at least I can look forward to an evening by myself with a long run to keep my mind off of things. 

Have a great rest of the day everyone!

Bree


----------



## keenercam

I wanted to respond to the Healthy Habits Part 2 --
I get a lot of support from my husband.  He is very understanding of what I "want" to eat and what I "can" eat.  I can be very candid with him about "please remind me that I don't want to get a ____ at the arts festival" or "please remind me at the restaurant that I want to order whole wheat pasta with steamed veggies" or the like.  He is a runner and is currently training for 2 1/2 marathons and a full marathon in the next 6 weeks, so he is also very conscientious about what he eats.  So, at home, I am not worried about being sabotaged. I am really fortunate that way.

At work, several of my friends and I share tips about good foods or recipes.  It is very easy to be "good" at work because so many people know that I am trying to take off the weight I've gained since I hurt my knee.  Outside of work, I have a friend Patty with whom I used to exercise at least 3x/week and she has been a great source of motivation for me to get back to exercising.

In the other areas of my life, I am also fortunate to have supportive friends.  I don't know what I would do without this thread and the amazing support and encouragement here.  I belong to another bulletin board community and have a sort of blog there where those friends (women only) participate a lot by way of sharing triumphs and encouraging me when my efforts are not yielding the desired results.  Checking in at either bulletin board community is often the shot in the arm that I need to keep me energized and working toward my goal.

I admit that I am a pretty "needy" person. I am on this journey solely for my own benefit and yet I am selfish enough to need others to provide the encouragement and support and advice that will help me to succeed.  I noticed that next week's WW meeting topic is something about asking for help.  And when I saw that, I realized that it is one big change I've made in my life. There is no longer any pretense that I can do this alone or that my success is solely attributable to my efforts and my efforts alone.  I am just so fortunate that I have such an amazing emotional support network in place.

Thank you all for what you bring to my daily life. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone! I was down 1.8 for the week!   I havent seen that kind of weight loss in a week for a long time.  Trying to eat those 5 fruits/veggies a day defnitely helped!  it was tough at the beginning, but now Im having fruits/veggies with every meal.  Im excited about starting a fresh new week.  What also got me motivated was finding out I now fit in my "skinnier" clothes...tightly but it still goes on  So now I know Im closing in on my goal.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tonight I had a slight injury.



Hope you heal soon.  Injuries like those can be very irritating.



keenercam said:


> What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?



Anytime I go to the store I always pick up:
1. Continental Light Vanilla Soy Milk- I recently found out I was definitely Lactose intolerant and it took me a while to find a soy milk I really liked.  This one definitely wins and its only 60 calories for 8 oz!  Its just a littler harder to find than other soy milks.
2. Organic sliced apple packages.  I love that I can just grab one and go.
3. Some kind of healthy frozen meal so that I can grab and go to work.
4. Some kind of fresh veggie like baby carots or small bags of greens so that they wont go bad.
5. Rice square cereal to go with my soy milk  Ive been on a kick eating cereal for breakfast so that I can make sure Im getting calcium for the day, otherwise it probably wouldnt.  Toasted rice cereal is fat free, way less sugar, and lower calories than other cereals.



mikamah said:


> On Salem, we live in the next town over, and Salem is insane in October and really something to see.  The weekends, if the weather is nice are very busy, there's lots of fall type stands, haunted houses, and it's a great way to people watch.  Tons' of people are in costume walking the streets, and some of the costumes are amazing and disturbing.  Last year we saw a family, prob 4-5 adults and 5-6 kids dressed as zombies-dead people, and they were pulling a wagon of body parts in blood/jello, and they were eating the jello along the way.  Incredible costumes, but I was glad Michael wasn't with me or he would have probably fainted.  It's definitely worth a trip, if you don't mind crowds.  It's fun to see mid-week, but not everything is open during the week.  I haven't done any of the museums in salem, but there are quite a few, the witch museum, pirate museum.



That sounds like so much fun.  Hmmm...I wonder how much it costs to fly out there.



my3princes said:


> I have planned a splurge though, tomorrow is my birthday and I will be having cheesecake.  I plan to do a lot of walking so hopefully I'll burn it off, but if not I have all of my weekly points.



HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY! Hope you have the best time ever and enjoy that cheesecake!



lisah0711 said:


> Isn't that exciting how well you've done?  Great job!    You don't have to give people all the details, even if they ask.  If they ask how much you lost you could just say "a lot" instead of telling them the number.  Or if they want to know how you did it just say "eat less, exercise more."  I think most people genuinely are happy for you and don't judge or maybe even hope that you have some secret that will work for them.  Just smile and celebrate your success and graciously say "thanks!"



Thank you Lisa .  You have totally made me feel better.



cruisindisney said:


> Now for the BL pointers that I found useful:  100% cranberry juice (no sugar) is great for stopping water retention (I find this especially helpful at TOM).  I do a shot a day.  They suggested adding to your water, but I find it so bitter, I have to just get it over with.



Thanks for sharing.  I have been looking for something to stop water retention.  I will have to try...and probably the same way you do it because I am totally not a fan of cranberry juice!



cclovesdis said:


> You, my fellow BL friends, are my support. The compliments you have given me for coaching last week are endless. I wanted to motivate you and you motivated me. I really want to make my weight goal by the end of this challenge and I kow it is much more likely because of all of you. TIA!



You did such a great job!  Im positive youre going to reach your goal.

Jeanette


----------



## disneymom2one

I can't figure out quoting right now but my sweet tooth really, really went away when I gave up Diet Coke.  I don't know what the connection is but sweets no longer taste that great to me.  

As to my support system, my thin husband has been great this time around.  He walks with me every morning at 4 am.  We live in a safe neighborhood but 4 am is still early.  We do laps around our block  - 0.6 miles for each one and we do between 4 and 6 of them every day.  There are a lot of demands on us (both college profs and we have an autistic teenager) so I know it's a lot to ask.  He does it willingly.

My daughter has been great as well.  Thankfully, autism did not touch her eating habits - one of the few areas she can be flexible on.  So she's been really good about enthusiastically embracing our healthy eating.  It's been nice to see.

And you guys are the best.  Again, I don't post much but I keep the thread open.  Really helps.


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I never knew that until I picked up my current prescription and the pharmacist warned me.  First he said dairy then he narrowed it to calcium.  Does almond milk have calcium in it?  Good luck.



Yes it does. I have tried to avoid dairy today.  Thanks for the heads up.



Connie96 said:


> 1)
> Speaking of fat from nuts... I don't know anything about WW, but I've seen several people talk about needing to work in the healthy oils... I wonder if a serving of nuts would suffice??



Like most people said, No it doesn't count for the healthy oils...sadly.  Oils are something I definitely should work harder on incorporating. I NEVER, EVER, EVER in almost 3 years on WW have tried to track my oils or even intentionally include them.  If they happen, they happen... if not, oh well.



cclovesdis said:


> Well, as you know, I have been getting very little support from my parents, especially my mom. My dad believes that salad is a side dish, not something you add meat to for a healthy, low-point meal. He thinks that pasta and rice are staples. Okay, I suppose a cup of whole wheat pasta could fit into my lifestyle once or twice a month, but not 3 cups of regular pasta at least weekly. Mom is constantly insulting me because of how I look and often tells me that I embarrass her. She doesn't want me to go to church with her because I don't look good enough.
> 
> You, my fellow BL friends, are my support. The compliments you have given me for coaching last week are endless. I wanted to motivate you and you motivated me. I really want to make my weight goal by the end of this challenge and I kow it is much more likely because of all of you. TIA!



Sorry you feel you don't get enough support at home.  Not sure what to say about that.  But I'm SO glad you are here with us!  Thanks for sharing your feelings....



Zoesmama03 said:


> Yes almond milk has calcium.  I'd say its safe unless you drink a lot but like I said in my reply to pjlla acidophilus is would counter it. good bacteria is very important to the digestion of dairy.  So a little calcium would probably be okay paired with it.
> 
> pjlla,
> yogurt is the okay dairy, but acidophilus when taking antibiotics is a ton better than it since it contains more of the bacteria that is going to help restore the good bacteria when the antibiotics wipe it all out.  I take 2-3 with each dose when I'm on antibiotics(always for ear infections. ARGH)  Best part is the dairy(milk) can't interfere.  I love the chewables(Walgreens carries them) because dd takes them too sometimes and won't swallow pills.  They also help with our lactose issues when we eat too much cheese or the occasional ice cream.



I haven't thought of acidophilus in years.  And since I am rarely on an antibiotic, this isn't a frequent issue for me.  No real issues today, so hopefully I won't need any of these things, but thanks to you and everyone who offered a helpful suggestion.



brinalyn530 said:


> Well, today marks the 7th anniversary of my dads accident, so Im pretty crabby and emotional, anti-social at the moment so forgive me for not replying to more. Im not sure if Ive talked about it before or not, but my dad was in a car accident that left him paralyzed from the chest down, it's been really hard on him obviously and the rest of the family too. The person who caused the accident drove off. Its still a pretty sore subject for me sometimes  especially today, but at least I can look forward to an evening by myself with a long run to keep my mind off of things. Have a great rest of the day everyone!  Bree



I can understand how this would definitely be a difficult day for you.  Hopefully the run tonight will bring on some "feel good" endorphins for you on this tough day.....


Good afternoon everyone.  I just wanted to pop over and say hello.  We have a busy evening with an out of town soccer game for DS and swim practice for DD.  Changed tonight's "planned" menu to make things quicker and easier (game is a last minute change to schedule.... make-up game from Monday).  

Tomorrow I will be up and out very early for DD's 5:45 am swim practice.  I will go for my first real run in almost 2 weeks while she is swimming.  Then I will shower at the Y and head to DS's soccer game.  From there it will be a quick trip home so he can shower and then we head to the Cape from there.  Probably won't be home from the Cape until very late.  Church on Sunday and then I might finally have some time to hop over here!  

I ended up making cupcakes to take to the family outing.... but rather than use diet soda (trying to avoid the aspartame) I used plain seltzer.... they came out just fine!  Thanks SO much for the idea!

I hope you all have a marvelous weekend!......................P


----------



## cherry-pops

I was offered a part in a new project at work, which means overtime, which means extra cash! Looking forward to it. I fell honored to be asked to take part and the money is just a bonus! My boyfriends (who works for the same company) will also be involved, so overtime x2! YAY!



jenanderson said:


> I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (chatting about drinking your water). If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!
> 
> *PART 1 WINNER = Cupcaker
> PART 2 WINNER = cherry-pops*


 Amazing! What a surprise! I will PM you straight away!  Thank you.



jenanderson said:


> *PART ONE*
> Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
> Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
> Eat 5 fruits and veggies each day (1 point for each day)
> Post at least once each day on this thread (1 point for each day).
> 
> *PART TWO*
> Post your thoughts about emotional support.  You can give a shout out thank you to someone, talk about how someone has supported you, post about what has happened when you try to do it on your own or anything else about the topic.


 I have veggies for dinner most evenings, either steamed or in stir-fry meals. The prep time used to bore me, but concentrating on weighing everything gets me through and makes sure I do it.
I try to answer every QOTD, so I'll post at least once a day here.

I have a lot of support from my boyfriend. He helps me eat the right foods and tries to encourage me to exercise. Exercise is not something I find easy or enjoyable, but without him I wouldn't do any at all.



flipflopmom said:


> How can you go all week?  I have to do mini checks every day or every other day..  It's an obsession!  Hope it goes well for you!


 If I weighed myself too much I'd get too disheartened with no movement or gains. I think weekly is still too often, but I'm always losing at the moment so I don't mind!



keenercam said:


> What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?


 We tend to always buy the same foods when we go grocery shopping, but I do get a Sunday treat where I can pick any meal I want so I usually switch that up for variety!
My five 'go-to' foods would be:
- soup (easy portion control)
- snack-a-jacks rice cakes (sweet enough for sugar cravings)
- snack packs of grapes (buying big packs go to waste, small packs are good for portion control too)
- chicken breast (stir-fried, roasted, it can be eaten in so many different ways)
- ketchup! (can't eat some things without it!)


----------



## keenercam

CC -- I am so sorry you aren't getting any support at home.  I just can't even imagine saying such a thing to my DD as your Mom has commented about you going to church with her.  I've just never thought that trying to shame someone into doing something or changing was effective.  (Do you mind me asking how old you are?  My DD is 22.  If you're not too old and I'm not too young, I'll adopt you!! She'd love to have a "sister"  )




liesel said:


> I was very OP Tues, Wed, and Thurs after my anniversary dinner (with a glass of champagne) on Monday.  I had some really great workouts where I could see just how much progress I've made on my strength and endurance since January.  But the scale says I'm up a pound this week.  I am now into water retention TOM and I might not have the greatest week on the scale next week, but I keep plugging away.  I wasn't feeling good about my weight this week, especially after using the BMR calculator and realizing that I was still under my calories every day this week.  The weight just doesn't come off for me and I am tired of this plateau that I have been on since starting the thyroid medication 3 months ago.  I did measure my waist and discovered that I lost 2 inches this summer-down 4 from January, over halfway to my goal!  I wish I had done all my measurements at the beginning of the year so I could track my progress.



Lisa, Don't worry. The pounds will come off.  Plateaus are so hard, but you are doing great sticking to it.  Congratulations on your AWESOME inches lost!!! WOW! 4 inches lost from your waist since January is certainly something to be proud of!  




Zoesmama03 said:


> Yahy!  I was in 3 lb loss club too but I know its all water weight being shoved around since I haven't been exercising even.
> 
> ....
> I need to eat more berries.  I'm not a big fan of strawberries but they are growing on me.  Blueberries I buy and have to fight dd for any.  She takes the carton and eats them all at once for snacks.   Hey its good for her. What can I argue.



Congratulations on your loss.  And how wonderful that Zoe enjoys fruits and veggies! You are teaching her well!  


Dani -- Great plan to combine the eating and exercise this week!  I can't wait to hear how it goes.   So glad you have a great support system!



MacG said:


> I've joined the BL Challenge Disboard since last week and I would like to introduce myself. I am a 44 year old SAH mom. My DH and I have 2 DDs 8 and 6. I taught elementary school for 13 years before I had DD1 and began my SAH career. Now I just love to volunteer at their school
> 
> I started WW in April and have lost 18 lbs. Having said that, I've been hovering at that loss for about 2 months. For 20 days of the 2 months, I was on vacation in Paris and then on a Disney 10 day Mediterranean cruise so I can't complain too much about the amount of time I've been hovering.
> We did A LOT of walking on our trip.



Kim -- It's great to see  you here. I am sure that now that you are home and in a routine, you'll start to see more movement on the scale, but WOW! 18 pounds is awesome!!    Did you do a trip report on your 10 night Med cruise?  We are going next summer and I LOVE to read the trip reports. I am learning all sorts of great tips.  

Bree -- What a tragic accident your Dad suffered.  I can't believe that the person who changed all of your lives so irrevocably drove away.  I hope you can enjoy your run tonight and just put everything out of your mind.  



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone! I was down 1.8 for the week!   I havent seen that kind of weight loss in a week for a long time.



Great loss, Jeanette!!!  You can be our spokesperson this week for diligence on the fruits and veggies!  



disneymom2one said:


> As to my support system, my thin husband has been great this time around.  He walks with me every morning at 4 am.  We live in a safe neighborhood but 4 am is still early.  We do laps around our block  - 0.6 miles for each one and we do between 4 and 6 of them every day.  There are a lot of demands on us (both college profs and we have an autistic teenager) so I know it's a lot to ask.  He does it willingly.



MB, Now that's love!!  I'd so enjoy having that time alone with DH every morning. I am so glad that your DH is sharing your journey, literally.  

Pamela - -Have a great weekend!!  Wow! What an early morning you'll have tomorrow.  I give your DD a lot of credit for that kind of dedication and discipline.  Enjoy your run! Glad the cupcakes turned out well. Have never thought to try plain seltzer.  Hmmm.... wonder how raspberry flavored seltzer would make them taste?

Cheryl -- Congrats on the overtime x2!!!  I hope the new project is interesting for you and DBF.


----------



## jenanderson

Hey Everyone!  I am going to finally take time to *really* post.  It has been a really hard week emotionally and I will share parts of it.  Here we go...

1.  Subbing - I have been trying to get a job as you all know and that didn't happen.  I have been subbing and I thought I had finally found acceptance with this situation.  Subbing is not all that hard most days but I have had a couple where I swear you could not pay me enough to go back to those classes.  The hardest part is that I am pretty much working full time and that doesn't leave much time to apply for other jobs.

2.  Tutoring - I have started tutoring some longer hours.  I usually only tutor in the summer but since I am subbing and not earning enough, I have to tutor.  I am now up to 4 days of tutoring a week right after school. 

3.  Applications - I have been trying to still apply for open jobs or long term sub positions.  I still struggle with how to get the essay questions all answered and write letters to principals and do everything else that it requires to apply.

** Do you see how all my hours in the day are being filled too quickly?

4.  The kids and husband - Oh my.  The start of the school year has been good but a transition.  Kids have dance 6 days a week now.  There is immense homework, especially since DD is in all honors or AP classes.  DH is a teacher and is having to implement many new programs and is stressed beyond belief.

So, before I even start the next part, you can see how there is no time in my life right now.  I am struggling to keep running (although I do it because I swear it is what keeps me sane) and to stay on track with my diet.

As I said, I thought I was content with subbing and suddenly I got a call for an interview.  I did not even want to tell too many people about it because I am tired of hoping and not getting the job.  So, I worked on my portfolio, studying information about the school and spent hours preparing for it.  I did not post about it here either.  I have been trying to be optimistic but not get my hopes up too high.  Well, they were suppose to notify people ASAP because they want to open the new classroom early next week.  I have not heard so I am now to assume that I did not get the job.  This has been emotionally draining on me again.  I would like to think that I am a stronger person but it really shows me that I am not.  So, it was the up ad down emotions again and I just did not feel like coming here and making you all live through it with me.

Here is what is going to pick me back up and make me keep on moving forward....I have decided that I am not weak and I am not giving in.  I will post about my mud race later tonight (have to run DD to dance in a few minutes) but I will say that I finished in the top 1/3 out of all the participants...men and woman.  There were 1600 people who started the race and 400 never even crossed the finish line.  I have looked at the photos, thought about all the wonderful things you all said here and thought about how strong I felt.  I have decided that I am an amazing person and that this moment in my life is hard but I will run through it with a smile on my face like I do each race.  

Time to run to dance but now you all know why I have been gone this week.  I will be back because I am moving on and moving forward.  Later everyone!

Jen


----------



## Rose&Mike

I have two minutes before I have to change to get ready to go out tonight. It is like 97 degrees here! Ugh! So hot! I read some replies this morning while Mike was still sleeping, but I am now pages behind. Someone pm me if I miss something important.

Cam--we are at University of South Carolina. It was actually Ds's safety school, but when we visited he just loved it so much. Took me a little while to be able to say the mascot out loud.

CC--

Go to foods--
luna bars
string cheese
unsalted nuts--whatever is on sale
mini whole wheat bagels
any kind of fruit

Usually for lunch on days I'm working I take 2 string cheese, a mini bagel, nuts and fruit.

Have a great day!


----------



## JOANNEL

What is a luna bar?


----------



## keenercam

jenanderson said:


> As I said, I thought I was content with subbing and suddenly I got a call for an interview.  I did not even want to tell too many people about it because I am tired of hoping and not getting the job.  So, I worked on my portfolio, studying information about the school and spent hours preparing for it.  I did not post about it here either.  I have been trying to be optimistic but not get my hopes up too high.  Well, they were suppose to notify people ASAP because they want to open the new classroom early next week.  I have not heard so I am now to assume that I did not get the job.  This has been emotionally draining on me again.  I would like to think that I am a stronger person but it really shows me that I am not.  So, it was the up ad down emotions again and I just did not feel like coming here and making you all live through it with me.
> 
> Here is what is going to pick me back up and make me keep on moving forward....I have decided that I am not weak and I am not giving in.  I will post about my mud race later tonight (have to run DD to dance in a few minutes) but I will say that I finished in the top 1/3 out of all the participants...men and woman.  There were 1600 people who started the race and 400 never even crossed the finish line.  I have looked at the photos, thought about all the wonderful things you all said here and thought about how strong I felt.  I have decided that I am an amazing person and that this moment in my life is hard but I will run through it with a smile on my face like I do each race.



Jen - Congratulations on that awesome, awesome finish to your race!! You are right to think of this time in your life, these trials, as another race.  You are so strong and determined and someone is going to realize you are exactly the right person for their school.  I hope it is sooner, rather than later (i.e., a 5k instead of a marathon.  )



Rose&Mike said:


> Cam--we are at University of South Carolina. It was actually Ds's safety school, but when we visited he just loved it so much. Took me a little while to be able to say the mascot out loud.



Rose - That is what I thought.    Andrew LOVED University of South Carolina!!  We drove down there this summer and while I wasn't thrilled with the thought of him being 11 hours away from home, we couldn't help but love the campus.  It's in Columbia, right?



JOANNEL said:


> What is a luna bar?



Joanne - It is like a sport bar, enriched with nutrients. And there are varieties. I usually find it near the sport bars and Target seemed to have the best prices on them when I used to buy them frequently.


----------



## cruisindisney

Zoesmama03 said:


> I agree with you.  But bananas aren't enemies.  True they may have as much "sugar" as a candy bar but the white sugar is by far worse for us than the healthier natural sugar our bodies do require some of.  For 3 of us we go through 15 gallons of drinking water in a 3-4 day period. We drink quite a bit.  I think a body eating a lot of the "white stuff" will need more than one eating fresh whole foods.  Veggies and fruit have a lot of water and fill in electrolytes even, I believe.



Just telling you what the Biggest Loser contestants told us since someone asked.  Not that it's the gospel.  I know bananas aren't the enemies.  This is information they gave us and if you did what they said to do, you lost weight.  I lost 33 lbs in 12 weeks, so they knew what they were talking about.  Take it as you want.


----------



## tigger813

Well, Friday kicked in! Of course, just as I was getting ready to do my 5K on the elliptical they called and said my car was ready so I went to get it and that got me out of the mood to workout and then it was the series finale for ATWT. It was very well done. And then when DH got home I made us drinks and ordered pizza, breadsticks and onion rings. I won't be drinking the rest of the weekend. I plan on taking hummus and pita bread that is 60 calories a slice with me tomorrow. I will also take water, CL, and one can of soda. I will get up early and do at least 2 miles before heading out for the day. Not sure what we'll have for supper tomorrow as I won't be home until after 5. 

Family game time now. We watched Project Runway while eating dinner and I just set up Star Wars Trouble for all of us to play before the girls go to bed. I'm also in the middle of doing some laundry. Weather is going to be great this weekend! I'm excited and happy to be working at this fair!

Have a great night and weekend. Not sure when I'll get on this weekend.


----------



## JOANNEL

So yes or no on the banana?

We are having a rotisserie chicken and steamed broccoli for dinner!!


----------



## flipflopmom

jenanderson said:


> For part two of the challenge, post your thoughts about emotional support.  You can give a shout out thank you to someone, talk about how someone has supported you, post about what has happened when you try to do it on your own or anything else about the topic.


This thread is my emotional support.  100%.  Yes, I get compliments, that I am still not good at accepting.  Today someone said I was a stick, and I said I am more like an old oak.  I still think that yes, I look good compared to where I was in Jan., but I want to look good period.  When people ask me how I did it, I usually say I stopped eating and started running.  I want to say, a fantastic group of Disney nuts helped a bunch, but I don't usually want to prolong the convo!  I really could not have gotten as far as I did without you, and I thank you all from the bottom of my heart. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I think we should look into this.
> Can you tell I totally am in the middle of TOM.  As of this morning I had lost .2 hopefully my binge does not affect me too much.  I would be happy with a maintain this week considering the circumstances.Tonight I had a slight injury.  .


Lindsay - I think I'm older, though.   I love it "slight injury"  followed by "worse than childbirth".  Hope you are okay!!



donac said:


> Yoga was great last night.  She really is working our shoulders this session.


That's great Dona!  I'd love to get into some yoga I can get sore from!



keenercam said:


> What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?



1.  melon -watermelon, cantaloupe
2.  Kashi bars
3.  baby carrots
4.  water
5.  low fat string cheese



tigger813 said:


> I also need to have some Greek Yogurt to have when I don't go to the WC.


The one time I tried it, I had bought it to eat after I had that oral surgery.  I had one taste, totally drugged, and almost vomited.  It was not what I was expecting, I am trying to work up the nerve to try it again.  It tasted like sour cream to me.



mikamah said:


> On TOM, I'm there with you all.  So funny, so many of us are there.  I am down 1.2 today.  Thrilled with that, since I did go over flex points by 10 yesterday, and I did have my day of junk eating too. .


Welcome to our merry band!   Way to go on the loss, lady!



keenercam said:


> Taryn -- Have fun today!  You should totally get yourself over to customizedgirl dot com and have a shirt made that says that.    No wonder you have been so successful on this journey -- your activity levels that put you at such a high number are just one of the reasons you look so fabulous!!! (yes, I'm a carb freak)


I'm a carb freak too, but it hates me!!!!  My activity levels USED to be high.  I am looking forward to the day they can return there.  



momof2gr8kids said:


> Happy with my weigh in, however, it was that time of the month last week, so I know I didn't really "lose" as much as the scale says.  (LOL Do you think I'm saying that to myself cause I know I'll be around bad food and alcohol?!??!)


Do you lose the TOM weight immediately after you finish?  I am giong to be around bad food and alcohol tomorrow, the food I can leave, the other.....




jennz said:


> Make sure you don't trip over any of those pounds that will be falling of you!Tween snacks  not for me.  I think I'll make some light cream cheese wraps and I'll have one of those if I feel the need.


That sounds like a food I would like!  I love cream cheese.  You should write for stand up, or just do it!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> 1My back is very sore today.  I didnt take any meds or ice it.  I will be ok its just going to be a really bad bruise.  At least it wont affect my running. Im so paranoid Im going to injure myself now that I signed up for the princess.  Just another anxiety of mine.I only got 4 hours of sleep last night.  Cant blame anyone but myself.  I was on here until 1245am and then watched tv until 2am


Glad you are down to just a bad bruise, and not something permanent.  I'd take some ibuprofen before you run, though, just in case.  Sounds like you had a great night alone, though!  



jennz said:


> Beals - I'm down .4 but like you I'm happy with it given my effort...down is down right?!


Again, a loss is a loss, no matter how small!



BealsRwe said:


> Oh yes, any down is good in my book.  I have been a WW member since March 2009.  I've been off track for about 4 months.  I remember when I started, I woould alway be disappointed with .2, .4, etc., until my WW leader said, "Hey, remember, .2 is a stick of butter".  It puts it into perspective.  Congrats on your .4 loss!


My weight fluctuates so much on a weekly basis, depending on carbs and sodium, that anything less than a pound seems like a fake or a non event....



Michele1377 said:


> A fellow Chobani lover - isn't it the best?? I love the texture of it . . .


Really??????



my3princes said:


> I am happy to report that I am down 2.5 lbs in only 5 days  I have planned a splurge though, tomorrow is my birthday and I will be having cheesecake.  I plan to do a lot of walking so hopefully I'll burn it off, but if not I have all of my weekly points.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY EARLY!!!!




JOANNEL said:


> am sorry I have not been around much. I am dog sitting so the computer is not on much!!!I am so happy to be down three pounds this week. I have been eating lean cuisines for dinner so I think that is helping.Good luck to every one!!!


Glad you stopped in!  Great loss!!!




lisah0711 said:


> I am a happy camper because I am down 3.5 pounds this week!


  That personal trainer and princess training are leading you to a fall winner..... this is going to be YOUR challenge, I feel it!



pjlla said:


> I loved today's QOTD... I like seeing what OTHERS consider their healthy necessities.  And I love what I see people posting.  Well, I'm going to cut myself short right now so I have a few minute to post recipes over on the BL recipe thread.  TTYL...................P


I printed a few out already!  Thanks.  And good job on the loss!!!



keenercam said:


> What a great snack idea! Have you tried those new little mini tubs of cream cheese? Veggie cream cheese on some point friendly tortillas sounds like a great combination of carbs and protein to kill the munchie monster.  Oh, and the strawberry flavor on a plain tortilla might be a great dessert! Thanks for the ideas!


GREAT IDEA!!!!!!   Wonder how many cal. I could get away with... hmm....  AND a life threating condition?  You've overcome so much.  No wonder you are such a strong and motivated person!  And don't feel like you have to respond to each and every post... that would add stress that you don't need.  We're all in this together!




cclovesdis said:


> I only have a few minutes, but I wanted to post that I am down 4.2 for the week. I am very happy with that.


  GREAT JOB CC!!!!




cruisindisney said:


> Now for the BL pointers that I found useful:  100% cranberry juice (no sugar) is great for stopping water retention (I find this especially helpful at TOM).  I do a shot a day.


THAT IS AWESOME INFO, I am a sponge.  Completely.  GOT to buy some cranberry juice!



keenercam said:


> I am leery of the 1-2 gallons of water a day. I have heard some really negative stuff about drinking too much. It can throw off your electrolytes. But I wonder at what volume that is a risk.  I'll try to find more information on that to share.


Do you remember the story about a lady that drank too much water to win a radio contest and died?  Well, my family does, b/c my mom stresses about it all the time with the sheer amount I drink.  I usually have 60 oz. by noon....



tggrrstarr said:


> Thanks for these tips!  I just heard about the ground flax seeds yesterday.  Do you buy them ground or do you do it yourself?  I lost no weight.


Strength training can shift the weight instead of making you loose it, for sure.  Also, I tend to have a big loss, followed by none.  I like flax seeds, I used to put them whole in DD's oatmeal when I made her the "Super Baby Food Diet"



tigger813 said:


> own 1.8 for the week which is good since it's PMS week. I haven't felt PMSy this week at all. If I'm working out a lot it helps me deal with it. .


Great job Tracey!!!



goldcupmom said:


> Scale at home I'm using for WI was down 2.2 this morning.  Scale at WW was only down 1.  Bummer!  1.  What speed is considered jogging vs. running?  I walk at 12 - 14 min miles depending on terrain & I frequently pass 'joggers'.  When I jog, it's at about 7 - 9 min miles.  Just curious.


Lady, you are flying!!!  I "jog" about 10.5 on shorter runs, 11. 5 on longer runs.!  Glad you had a loss.



cclovesdis said:


> Could someone please explain birth control to me?  Mom is constantly insulting me because of how I look and often tells me that I embarrass her. She doesn't want me to go to church with her because I don't look good enough.


What part about birth control do you need explained?   I cannot believe your Mom.  CC...  I don't know how you deal with that.  Have you talked to her?  



liesel said:


> But the scale says I'm up a pound this week.  I am now into water retention TOM and I might not have the greatest week on the scale next week, but I keep plugging away.  I wasn't feeling good about my weight this week, especially after using the BMR calculator and realizing that I was still under my calories every day this week.


Maybe that's part of the problem.  You need to eat your minimum calories.  You're body will hold onto every ounce if you don't!



Zoesmama03 said:


> My diva cup makes TOM a little easier to deal with so I've come to embrace it somewhat but I still don't like it.Yahy!  I was in 3 lb loss club too but I know its all water weight being shoved around since I haven't been exercising even.


I love your braveness.  I got my Diva just before our trip to WDW, and wish I had years ago!  Congrats on the loss.  





Dreamer24 said:


> Another learning week for me.  Week 1, I did great with exercise but not so good with eating and did not lose at all.  Week 2, I did a good job with eating (trying to meat the healthy habits helped) but horrible at exercise and lost .4.  This week, I want to try to combine the two.  My exercise will be what I did not accomplish last week:


When they both come together, the results are usually great!



MacG said:


> I started WW in April and have lost 18 lbs. Having said that, I've been hovering at that loss for about 2 months. For 20 days of the 2 months, I was on vacation in Paris and then on a Disney 10 day Mediterranean cruise so I can't complain too much about the amount of time I've been hovering.


What a wonderful vacation!! Welcome, and congrats on your success thus far!



brinalyn530 said:


> HH Part 2  Emotional Support
> Pretty much everyone Ive confided in IRL has been supportive for the most part, but you guys here have been amazing. Well, today marks the 7th anniversary of my dads accident, so Im pretty crabby and emotional, anti-social at the moment so forgive me for not replying to more.


Bree .  Sunday will be the anniversary of Daddy's death.  I know exactly what you mean.



keenercam said:


> I admit that I am a pretty "needy" person. I am on this journey solely for my own benefit and yet I am selfish enough to need others to provide the encouragement and support and advice that will help me to succeed.


I feel kinda selfish sometimes, I unload so much here.  That's why I try to respond so much, even if it's just a hug or a congrats!



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone! I was down 1.8 for the week!  I havent seen that kind of weight loss in a week for a long time.


Great job Jeanette!!!



disneymom2one said:


> My daughter has been great as well.  Thankfully, autism did not touch her eating habits - one of the few areas she can be flexible on.  So she's been really good about enthusiastically embracing our healthy eating.


That's great that she can be flexible with her eating.  You are such an amazing parent, and I am very humbled by your accomplishments!



pjlla said:


> Like most people said, No it doesn't count for the healthy oils...sadly.


P - have you read much or heard much about coconut oil?  There is a lot of conflicting opinions on it...



cherry-pops said:


> I was offered a part in a new project at work, which means overtime, which means extra cash! Looking forward to it. I fell honored to be asked to take part and the money is just a bonus! My boyfriends (who works for the same company) will also be involved, so overtime


How many boyfriends do you have?  Congrats on the overtime! 



jenanderson said:


> Subbing is not all that hard most days but I have had a couple where I swear you could not pay me enough to go back to those classes.  ** Do you see how all my hours in the day are being filled too
> So, before I even start the next part, you can see how there is no time in my life right now.   So, it was the up ad down emotions again and I just did not feel like coming here and making you all live through it with me.
> 
> Here is what is going to pick me back up and make me keep on moving forward....I have decided that I am not weak and I am not giving in.  but I will say that I finished in the top 1/3 out of all the participants...men and woman.  There were 1600 people who started the race and 400 never even crossed the finish line.


Jen.. Jen.... Jen...Okay hon. You are amazing, and strong.  You do more and handle more than most people could endure.  I am so very proud to have you as a friend, and to say I "know" you.   HUGs galore to you!!!  You really truly have a great outlook right now.  Copy and paste that post somewhere and hang it when it gets tough!



Rose&Mike said:


> I have two minutes before I have to change to get ready to go out tonight. It is like 97 degrees here! Ugh! So hot! I read some replies this morning while Mike was still sleeping, but I am now pages behind. Someone pm me if I miss something important.


ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND!


BRB with my own sagas.


----------



## flipflopmom

Didn't weigh in this am.  I will tomorrow.  Had a rough day. Just... drained.  Couldn't get the get up and go to run, I should have.  I REALLY should have.  

Then, got Daddy on my mind after I got to work, someone mentioned something that triggered it. I HATE trying not to cry at school, not succeeded, then having to lie and tell the kids I got something in my eye.  

THEN I found out a school that Sophie and my friend's daughter got in time out at preschool for wrestling.  Totally bummed out.  3rd day of preschool, in trouble already.  Worried about her.  Kids were wild again today.    The whole school was.  My IRL friends went out tonight, and I had no desire to go.  

Just walked AK to school to the dance, when it's over, the girls will go to MIl and FIL for the night, we'll leave around 7:30 in the am for VT.  It's the last game we have tix for until mid October.  

Weird TOM this time, very bloated, and somehow.. not that hungry.   What I want is not good for me, mostly carbs.  

I will end on a good note.  When I got home, DH had cleaned the kitchen and den for me.   

Might check in later tonight if I feel up to it.  Have a great, great, great night all!!

TARYN


----------



## Michele1377

Keenercam - 
I haven't got the knack of multiposting down yet - I go to the produce market - get a very large head of romaine lettuce chop it up small, put it in the salad spinner to get most of the water out after rinsing it and then put it in a large ziploc bag with paper towels in it, rolliing it before sealing to get all the air out - it will keep nicely for about 3 days, but by then it is usually used up anyway 
Michele


----------



## Michele1377

Lisah0711 -
Thank you so much for letting me know about he tech support thing - I have wanted to PM my weight to LuvBalloo but I can't
Now I need to figure out the multiposting trick 
M


----------



## cclovesdis

I signed in because I realized that my response to Lisah was missing so I thought I'd try it again. I see that I owe a lot of thanks to all of you. 


lisah0711 said:


> Great number thanks to all your hard work and maybe a bit of the coaching effect?



Definitely coaching! Well, maybe the exercise too 



my3princes said:


> CC, parents can be hard on adult children.  I hope you find a job soon and are able to move out of your parent's home.  I get along great with my parents since I don't live with them anymore.



Thanks for the support. I did live in an apartment for one year. It did not go well at all. My roommate  Can you say dirty pots and pans all over the kitchen for days? I really want to teach and am optimistic, but even with a job, I think it is best if I continue to live with them.



Zoesmama03 said:


> CC, Don't let the "scares" scare you off from it.  It is a rather interesting read. Most of its stuff we already know deep down inside.
> 
> birth control pills make me sick when I first started them YEARS ago.  I haven't taken any in oh 6 years or so.  I charted to avoid along with a diaphragm and gel.  TOM sucks but its better than pills throwing off your body.  My diva cup makes TOM a little easier to deal with so I've come to embrace it somewhat but I still don't like it. If your pill is still making you sick try another one. I personally advocate for not at all but understand its not for everyone.
> 
> It is hard to live with parents I know that.



I will try to borrow the book from my library. I'll probably be going tomorrow. As for being on birth control, it is essential. I wouldn't know where I am in my cycle without it and I need to know because of the vertigo. It could be related to my menstrual cycle, but that is also an indicator of Meniere's, or it could not be, but either way, we need to know. As for a different one, my OG/GYN thinks this is the best one for me. I trust her completely so I'll stick to it.

We just finished dinner. My father baked my fish and breaded and fried theirs. He was cooperative, but not thrilled. Still, I'll take it. Thanks for the support too.



MacG said:


> I started WW in April and have lost 18 lbs. Having said that, I've been hovering at that loss for about 2 months. For 20 days of the 2 months, I was on vacation in Paris and then on a Disney 10 day Mediterranean cruise so I can't complain too much about the amount of time I've been hovering.
> We did A LOT of walking on our trip.



WTG on the loss so far! No gain on a 10-day cruise! That's a huge success in my book! 



brinalyn530 said:


> Well, today marks the 7th anniversary of my dads accident, so Im pretty crabby and emotional, anti-social at the moment so forgive me for not replying to more. Im not sure if Ive talked about it before or not, but my dad was in a car accident that left him paralyzed from the chest down, it's been really hard on him obviously and the rest of the family too. The person who caused the accident drove off. Its still a pretty sore subject for me sometimes  especially today, but at least I can look forward to an evening by myself with a long run to keep my mind off of things.







keenercam said:


> I wanted to respond to the Healthy Habits Part 2



Thanks for sharing! And, thank you for all of your support, coach! 



Cupcaker said:


> You did such a great job!  Im positive youre going to reach your goal.



Thanks Jeanette!  on your 1.8 loss! I definitely think the fruits/veggies helped me too!

I am going to search out the soy milk you mentioned. I am very lactose intolerant (genetic) and am always looking for something new to try.



disneymom2one said:


> As to my support system, my thin husband has been great this time around.  He walks with me every morning at 4 am.  We live in a safe neighborhood but 4 am is still early.  We do laps around our block  - 0.6 miles for each one and we do between 4 and 6 of them every day.  There are a lot of demands on us (both college profs and we have an autistic teenager) so I know it's a lot to ask.  He does it willingly.
> 
> My daughter has been great as well.  Thankfully, autism did not touch her eating habits - one of the few areas she can be flexible on.  So she's been really good about enthusiastically embracing our healthy eating.  It's been nice to see.
> 
> And you guys are the best.  Again, I don't post much but I keep the thread open.  Really helps.



What a great family you have! 



Going to have to split this in 2...too many smilies!


----------



## cclovesdis

pjlla said:


> Sorry you feel you don't get enough support at home.  Not sure what to say about that.  But I'm SO glad you are here with us!  Thanks for sharing your feelings....
> 
> *You and all of my BL friends are great! I appreciate it so much that I can share things like that.*
> 
> I used plain seltzer.... they came out just fine!  Thanks SO much for the idea!
> 
> I hope you all have a marvelous weekend!......................P



I love the seltzer idea! I definitely need to try that.

Have a great weekend too! Enjoy your trip! 



cherry-pops said:


> I was offered a part in a new project at work, which means overtime, which means extra cash! Looking forward to it. I fell honored to be asked to take part and the money is just a bonus! My boyfriends (who works for the same company) will also be involved, so overtime x2! YAY!



 What an honor! And,  for OT x2!

Your BF sounds great too!



keenercam said:


> CC -- I am so sorry you aren't getting any support at home.  I just can't even imagine saying such a thing to my DD as your Mom has commented about you going to church with her.  I've just never thought that trying to shame someone into doing something or changing was effective.  (Do you mind me asking how old you are?  My DD is 22.  If you're not too old and I'm not too young, I'll adopt you!! She'd love to have a "sister"  )



Thanks! I don't dare post what she said after dinner, right after I shared that I weighed-in closer to where I was a few months ago. It was just rude and not based on fact at all. That is what held me together.

Thanks for the offer. I'm sure I would love you, DH, and DD! I am 26, btw. 



jenanderson said:


> I have decided that I am not weak and I am not giving in.
> 
> I have decided that I am an amazing person and that this moment in my life is hard but I will run through it with a smile on my face like I do each race.



 and 

Jen, you are an amazing person! You are a wonderful wife and mother to two beatufil, highly successful children. They are smart and talented dancers. You pour your heart and soul into everything you do from running 1 mile to running a 1/2 marathon, from answering simple application questions to answering 500 word essay questions. You are a huge support to all of us here. You have achieved Lifetime status at WW and I know you will never go back. Your mud run pictures are amazing! I would love to have your energy, stamina, and physique.

I cannot wait to hear more about the mud run! 

Thanks Rose! Hope you are having a great time!



flipflopmom said:


> What part about birth control do you need explained?   I cannot believe your Mom.  CC...  I don't know how you deal with that.  Have you talked to her?



First, I am  You have cracked me up again!

Thanks for the support. Omg have I tried to talk to her.  It's like talking to a wall.



flipflopmom said:


> Didn't weigh in this am.  I will tomorrow.  Had a rough day. Just... drained.  Couldn't get the get up and go to run, I should have.  I REALLY should have.
> 
> Then, got Daddy on my mind after I got to work, someone mentioned something that triggered it. I HATE trying not to cry at school, not succeeded, then having to lie and tell the kids I got something in my eye.
> 
> THEN I found out a school that Sophie and my friend's daughter got in time out at preschool for wrestling.  Totally bummed out.  3rd day of preschool, in trouble already.  Worried about her.  Kids were wild again today.    The whole school was.  My IRL friends went out tonight, and I had no desire to go.
> 
> Just walked AK to school to the dance, when it's over, the girls will go to MIl and FIL for the night, we'll leave around 7:30 in the am for VT.  It's the last game we have tix for until mid October.
> 
> Weird TOM this time, very bloated, and somehow.. not that hungry.   What I want is not good for me, mostly carbs.
> 
> I will end on a good note.  When I got home, DH had cleaned the kitchen and den for me.
> 
> Might check in later tonight if I feel up to it.  Have a great, great, great night all!!
> 
> TARYN



 for DH!

I had to force myself to eat lunch today at 4 PM. One of my goals for myself is to eat 3 meals a day it has been so bad.

Hope you have a great weigh-in tomorrow! 

Hope Sophie and your students are back to their perfect selves on Monday! 

 Have the best weekend possible! Anniversaries are tough and triggers are the worst. Post often. I will be thinking of you. 

I am exhausted due to my good friend TOM and still a little upset about how low my BMR is. What worries me is that I'm going to have to do even more exercising than I am already to get the weight off. My BMR is actually in my recommended Sparkpeople calorie range it's so low. Tomorrow is W2D2 of the C25K and I am really looking forward to it. I'll probably do some Wii-ing too.

Have a great weekend everyone!

Happy Birthday Deb!

CC


----------



## dvccruiser76

Okay I have quite a bit of catching up to do, but here goes my first try at actual quotes:



mikamah said:


> It is a small world.  I usually go down ash street during my run/walks.  I come out to high st, down gould/by the florist to ash and purchase is one mile, and depending on how long, I'll go to the police station, right on sylan and back to ash for a 3 mile loop, or I go up to mckinnons and cross over pine and come by the Y.  I like to stay off the busier streets if I can, though since I've been running since feb I've come a long way in not feeling embarrassed to be seen.  Maybe we could meet for a walk some time.  My son loves to scooter to the skate park.



Small world indeed! We should definitely plan to meet up for a walk. We're headed to the Big E tomorrow, so maybe some weekend soon. 

Are you and your family into pizza? The new Santarpio's on Rte 1 just opened and it's super tasty. They aren't advertising, but a friend of mine drove by and we called and got take out for lunch yesterday.


----------



## tigger813

I can't eat the Greek yogurt alone. I have to mix it into a smoothie with fruit! I'm going to get some Herbalife stuff to use in my smoothies!

Need to share this quote my mother shared with me earlier before I lose it or forget it:

Lead me not into temptation, I can find it myself!!!!!

How true is that! 

DH just made us frozen mudslides. May need to put a blender on our Christmas list as ours was smoking a bit!

Played the longest game of Star Wars Trouble EVER!!!!! DH ended up winning and then a half hour later DD2 finally finished. DD1 and I had conceded at that point!

Girls are getting ready for bed and DH and I are going to watch tv for awhile. Not sure what else we have left to watch on the TIVO tonight! Eureka isn't  on tonight so not sure what we'll watch! Red Sox are on.

Going to try and get up early to get in a 2-3 mile workout and leave here by 7:45. Not going to buy any food tomorrow but will probably have something on Sunday.

DH just told me he had the $10 off coupon for the new Tinkerbell movie that comes out on Tuesday! I'll be heading out to get that on Tuesday after work. 

I'll have to go pick up one of our car seats at Enterprise Rental on Monday as I left it in the backseat today. I only had the car for 3 hours!!!!! Oh well, it will give me an excuse to go to WalMart on Monday while DD2 is at Kindergarten.

I'm rambling! Have a great night!!!!!


----------



## jenanderson

Rose&Mike said:


> It is like 97 degrees here! Ugh! So hot!



I would love some of your weather.  It is so cold here.  I feel like we had summer one day and then suddenly...BAM!  Totally fall with no time to adjust to losing the heat.  Today I actually wore a long sleeve shirt with a sweater over it. 



keenercam said:


> Jen - Congratulations on that awesome, awesome finish to your race!! You are right to think of this time in your life, these trials, as another race.  You are so strong and determined and someone is going to realize you are exactly the right person for their school.  I hope it is sooner, rather than later (i.e., a 5k instead of a marathon.  )



Cam - I also hope this is also just a 5K!   



flipflopmom said:


> This thread is my emotional support.  100%.  Yes, I get compliments, that I am still not good at accepting.  Today someone said I was a stick, and I said I am more like an old oak.  I still think that yes, I look good compared to where I was in Jan., but I want to look good period.  When people ask me how I did it, I usually say I stopped eating and started running.  I want to say, a fantastic group of Disney nuts helped a bunch, but I don't usually want to prolong the convo!  I really could not have gotten as far as I did without you, and I thank you all from the bottom of my heart.



Taryn - You need to learn to become better at accepting compliments  You are also an incredible person who has accomplished so much.  I know that you still see all that there is left to do and you need to learn to recognize and love what you have done.  I think you are an incredible person to have done so much so far!  You are amazing!



flipflopmom said:


> Jen.. Jen.... Jen...Okay hon. You are amazing, and strong.  You do more and handle more than most people could endure.  I am so very proud to have you as a friend, and to say I "know" you.   HUGs galore to you!!!  You really truly have a great outlook right now.  Copy and paste that post somewhere and hang it when it gets tough!



Thank you.  I am so proud to know all of you.  I have just decided that I am tired of feeling bad and that I have accomplished too much to feel bad about myself.  I really think that much of my strength has come from learning from all of you and the support that I find here.  I used to doubt that I was able to do so many things and now I feel like there is little that I could not accomplish if I put my mind to it.



flipflopmom said:


> Didn't weigh in this am.  I will tomorrow.  Had a rough day. Just... drained.  Couldn't get the get up and go to run, I should have.  I REALLY should have.
> 
> Then, got Daddy on my mind after I got to work.
> 
> 3rd day of preschool, in trouble already.
> 
> I will end on a good note.  When I got home, DH had cleaned the kitchen and den for me.



Taryn -  Hugs to you.  Sounds like there is still so much on your plate.  I am so happy that DH had done some work around the house to help you out and make you feel better.  I don't think you should worry about DD being in trouble in preschool.    I am sure she is more then fine but it is always so hard where it is your child.  As for your weigh in and run....I skipped weigh-in this morning as well.  I should have ran and didn't.  I just woke up late and felt conflicted about things.  I decided that I would try again tomorrow and that is what I will do.  It is okay to let ourselves have a bit of a break.  



cclovesdis said:


> Jen, you are an amazing person! You are a wonderful wife and mother to two beatufil, highly successful children. They are smart and talented dancers. You pour your heart and soul into everything you do from running 1 mile to running a 1/2 marathon, from answering simple application questions to answering 500 word essay questions. You are a huge support to all of us here. You have achieved Lifetime status at WW and I know you will never go back. Your mud run pictures are amazing! I would love to have your energy, stamina, and physique.
> 
> I cannot wait to hear more about the mud run!



Thanks CC!  You guys are all so kind with your words of support and encouragement.  I am truly feeling so blessed to have found the BL Challenge and all of my friends here.  I feel blessed to have found a love of running because it has given me so much.  It has helped me lose the 45 pounds and given me confidence I never thought I would have.  I have a ways to go to reach my final goals but I do know that one day I will reach it.

Okay....mud run details to follow!


----------



## jenanderson

Well, it has been one week since the mud run.  I know it sounds totally crazy but I will say that it is a run that changed the way I feel about so many things.  I will tell about the run and maybe you will understand how I now feel different about so many things.

There were over 1600 people registered and crossed the start line of the race.  There were over 400 who did not cross the finish line.  There were people of all types, backgrounds, shapes and sizes.  It was amazing to see who showed up to run this.  

The race was 10K (a bit over 6 miles).  It was set up to be 3-2 mile loops followed by a last path to take it home.  The first loop primarily took place on the front part of a ski hill.  We went down hill, up a hill, down a hill and up another hill.  Then it started to go into the woods and the 1st set of water obstacles.  At the end of the first 2 miles was the "Stairway to Heaven".  The 2nd loop got harder and we began to see the real mud.  We had some bigger obstacles and hills that I did not think I could ever conquer.  The last loop made me laugh because it was beyond muddy and every step was an obstacle.  At the end of 6 miles, I hit the cargo nets.  My legs were shaking because at this point I was exhausted.  After the cargo nets and the rope crossing, there was the final muddy hill and water obstacles to race to the finish.  

Here are some of the obstacles:
*Hurdles - *Imagine the military style log hurdles that you have to run, leap and then throw your body over them.  
*Mud Pits - *Climb through the muddy water.  There were more of these pits then I could keep track of.  Some of them had mud so thick you would sink to your thighs and you had to pull your body through with your arms.  Some of the mud pits were so deep you had to use ropes to pull yourself out of the pit.
*Low Crawls - *Again, I lost count how many of these I had to do.  They were too low to do on your hands and knees.  You just had to get down and use your arms to pull though with a swim like motion.  One of these low crawls was 42 feet long.  
*Over and Unders - *These were the true test of how badly you wanted to finish.  You would go over one log and then under the next, pull yourself up and over the next one and roll under the following one.  It was the ultimate test of endurance as you were totally covered in mud.
*The bogs - *Big swamp like areas of waters with unexpected holes that you would fall in, trees/logs throughout and so much "junk" in the water that it was hard to know how to get through the bog.  
*The Wall - *Run and pull yourself over the wall.  Luckily there were a few toe holes to work with so I was able to get up and over.
*The log walk - *Some logs you walk across (they were very wobbly and covered with thick mud), some you crawled over and several you had to get down and go under.
*The hills - *Up hills and down hills with trails covered in sand or mud.  They were totally ripped apart.  Some had logs crisscrossing them, some had huge boulders and all were steeper then anything I have ever run.  There were spots where you literally had to crawl up on your hands and knees and even use the roots of the trees or branches to pull yourself up.  

There were people who would just sit down and not get back up at points.  One guy I ran by for a while said that he would rather be running a marathon any day.  There were a group of young people who said, "that old lady just passed us!"  There were people who had obviously trained and ran it like warriors.  

Imagine over 6 miles of this.  I am not sure really how I accomplished it all and yes...I was running to the finish line with a smile on my face because I *HAD* accomplished it.  It is still hard to explain to others what it was like to be in the middle of this race.  I will say that it was the most amazing thing I have ever done.  I cannot wait to go back next year and finish the race faster then I did this year.  BTW...it took me 2 hours and 22 minutes.  Even with that time, I finished in the top 1/3 of all participants.  I did not run it all but I conquered that mud.  This from a girl who cried running around the block in January.

It is long but there you have the mud run the best I can explain it.


----------



## my3princes

dvccruiser76 said:


> Okay I have quite a bit of catching up to do, but here goes my first try at actual quotes:
> 
> 
> 
> Small world indeed! We should definitely plan to meet up for a walk. We're headed to the Big E tomorrow, so maybe some weekend soon.
> 
> Are you and your family into pizza? The new Santarpio's on Rte 1 just opened and it's super tasty. They aren't advertising, but a friend of mine drove by and we called and got take out for lunch yesterday.



We're going to the Big E next Saturday

Thanks for the Birthday wishes
I'm posting from my Droid.  Not easy.  I can read along though


----------



## redwalker

I know how the Greek Yogurt is the same consistency of sour cream...but it is great with Tacos!  Try it!  I use the plain, and I love it because I can put a nice glob of it in my taco, and not feel bad about eating it!  There is a new flavor, strawberry banana, it is good, and the plain strawberry is also good.  I usually either have one of those for breakfast or a whole wheat organic English muffin with almond butter on it with my coffee.


----------



## keenercam

cruisindisney said:


> Just telling you what the Biggest Loser contestants told us since someone asked.  Not that it's the gospel.  I know bananas aren't the enemies.  This is information they gave us and if you did what they said to do, you lost weight.  I lost 33 lbs in 12 weeks, so they knew what they were talking about.  Take it as you want.



That is an absolutely fabulous loss! What an awe-inspiring accomplishment!  Congratulations!



tigger813 said:


> Family game time now. We watched Project Runway while eating dinner and I just set up Star Wars Trouble for all of us to play before the girls go to bed. I'm also in the middle of doing some laundry. Weather is going to be great this weekend! I'm excited and happy to be working at this fair!
> 
> Have a great night and weekend. Not sure when I'll get on this weekend.



Sounds like a fun night!  Have a great weekend!



JOANNEL said:


> So yes or no on the banana?
> 
> We are having a rotisserie chicken and steamed broccoli for dinner!!



One  of my favorite dinners.    Costco has delicious rotisserie chicken.  

Taryn -- I'm sorry you had such a rough day.  I hope a hug will help.    What a sweetie your hubbie was to help with the cleaning a bit.  




Michele1377 said:


> Keenercam -
> I haven't got the knack of multiposting down yet - I go to the produce market - get a very large head of romaine lettuce chop it up small, put it in the salad spinner to get most of the water out after rinsing it and then put it in a large ziploc bag with paper towels in it, rolliing it before sealing to get all the air out - it will keep nicely for about 3 days, but by then it is usually used up anyway
> Michele



Thank you, Michele!  Three days sounds great.  I usually eat it for lunch and dinner, so I'd bet it would stay fresh until I finished it.  I think I need a salad spinner. 

CC -- Okay, I am definitely old enough to adopt you and my Jenn has always wanted a sister.    I am really glad that your Dad baked your fish for you.  Even if he did it grudgingly, he did it.  I hope he knows how much you appreciate him supporting your efforts.  I'm so sorry your mom was mean to you.  Can I tell you something really personal?  My mom was so hateful to me most of my life.  I mean jaw-dropping stuff where people who heard her talk to me would do a double-take in disbelief.  I just can't begin to tell you.  Even today, 5 1/2 years after she died my friends remember how verbally and psychologically abusive she was to me.  The day before she died, she left me a long, rambling phone message (that I've saved on a dictophone tape), apologizing for being so "mean and hateful" to me and crying, saying she couldn't believe how badly she'd treated me and how ashamed of it she was.  She said that when she really stopped to think about it, she realized she'd been jealous of me, of the friends I had, the potential that she saw when I was young, the opportunities that I had, and all I'd accomplished as an adult.  And she said she was proud of what a good person I'd turned out to be.  Isn't that nice? I know most people would think so, but really?  I'd realized long before that that the negative opinion of one person couldn't and shouldn't negate all the good that people saw in me. That if all these really wonderful people that I respected thought good of me, there was certainly some good there.

 All of that is a very, very long way of saying that you can only be the best person you know how to be, strive for what you want to accomplish. When all is said and done, you are accountable to you for who you are and what you are.  You can't control what other people think of you. You can only control how you let it affect you.  Please do not let your mother's negative remarks derail your effort.  We think you are awesome.  



tigger813 said:


> Need to share this quote my mother shared with me earlier before I lose it or forget it:
> 
> Lead me not into temptation, I can find it myself!!!!!



Great saying!

JenA -- LOVED hearing about the mud run!! You are totally amazing!  

Well, it was a fun night.  DS's HS football team won 35-0 (last week was 42-6) and the marching band was GREAT!! Andrew is the drumline captain and is a featured vocalist for their field show and when he stepped to the mike tonight it wasn't working.  So sad for him.  And we won't get to see him next week because we'll be out at Notre Dame for a football game.  I'm sure when we see the band perform again 2 weeks from now they'll be even better!  

Okay, I am off to bed.  Getting up early to do 3 miles.  TTYT! Have a great night, everyone!


----------



## RENThead09

jenanderson said:


> Well, it has been one week since the mud run.  I know it sounds totally crazy but I will say that it is a run that changed the way I feel about so many things.  I will tell about the run and maybe you will understand how I now feel different about so many things.
> 
> Here are some of the obstacles:
> *Hurdles - *Imagine the military style log hurdles that you have to run, leap and then throw your body over them.
> *Mud Pits - *Climb through the muddy water.  There were more of these pits then I could keep track of.  Some of them had mud so thick you would sink to your thighs and you had to pull your body through with your arms.  Some of the mud pits were so deep you had to use ropes to pull yourself out of the pit.
> *Low Crawls - *Again, I lost count how many of these I had to do.  They were too low to do on your hands and knees.  You just had to get down and use your arms to pull though with a swim like motion.  One of these low crawls was 42 feet long.
> *Over and Unders - *These were the true test of how badly you wanted to finish.  You would go over one log and then under the next, pull yourself up and over the next one and roll under the following one.  It was the ultimate test of endurance as you were totally covered in mud.
> *The bogs - *Big swamp like areas of waters with unexpected holes that you would fall in, trees/logs throughout and so much "junk" in the water that it was hard to know how to get through the bog.
> *The Wall - *Run and pull yourself over the wall.  Luckily there were a few toe holes to work with so I was able to get up and over.
> *The log walk - *Some logs you walk across (they were very wobbly and covered with thick mud), some you crawled over and several you had to get down and go under.
> *The hills - *Up hills and down hills with trails covered in sand or mud.  They were totally ripped apart.  Some had logs crisscrossing them, some had huge boulders and all were steeper then anything I have ever run.  There were spots where you literally had to crawl up on your hands and knees and even use the roots of the trees or branches to pull yourself up.
> 
> It is long but there you have the mud run the best I can explain it.





WOW!  That is absolutely amazing.  Congrats on the incredible accomplishment of completing it.   Keep up the super work!


----------



## 50sjayne

Happy Birthday Luv Baloo

Read back a few days....



> Flipflopmom:
> This thread is my emotional support. 100%. Yes, I get compliments, that I am still not good at accepting. Today someone said I was a stick, and I said I am more like an old oak. I still think that yes, I look good compared to where I was in Jan., but I want to look good period. When people ask me how I did it, I usually say I stopped eating and started running. I want to say, a fantastic group of Disney nuts helped a bunch, but I don't usually want to prolong the convo! I really could not have gotten as far as I did without you, and I thank you all from the bottom of my heart.



I feel the same way but I always do end up adding the group even though it prolongs. It's the truth...



> What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?


1.Apples
2.Crockpot Stew (I know but tons of veggies and well trimmed meat==delicious and healthy
3.Nachos—same deal loaded with peppers, tomatoes, olives, refried beans, guac and not too much cheese any more. I’ve really got the chips down to a science—you have to look at how many calories are in how many chips. I really like the Costco organic. 
4.Smoothies—yogurt, banana, fruit, milk, a little honey
5.Wine—1 glass helps with late night snacking, feelings of deprivation.

Everyone meet Penney...same story dire need me sleep deprived... cute kitten...
I have informed people at work next time there is a kitten/cat problem...A. there is No Where to take them. B. I will _always_ take them. Therefore never inform me of the situation again. Period. She was tossed out of a moving car into our parking lot...


----------



## RENThead09

50sjayne said:


> 3.Nachossame deal loaded with peppers, tomatoes, olives, refried beans, guac and not too much cheese any more. Ive really got the chips down to a scienceyou have to look at how many calories are in how many chips. I really like the Costco organic.



I really wanna hear more about these nachos.  I have such an perception of them as bad, I am very intregued.

And I want to say I do not like cats, but that kitten is adorable and the people that did it to her should also be thrown out of a moving car.


----------



## Zoesmama03

50sJayne,
Oh my poor Penney.  Someone did that in the alley behind this guy I was working for, who was paralyzed, doing personal care type things and cleaning.  He heard it crying had to holler for his teenage son to go check into it.  They adopted her she was rowdy but fun and so fun to watch her grow. I spent 6 mornings a week with him so I saw her often, and their 2 dogs.  They were rescue dachshunds and not too fond of visitors. 

It is horrible that things like that happen.   I'm like that too though.  I end up taking in strays.

We had one jump out of our car once going 40 mph.  We never thought he would have.  He then jumped over a fence and we couldn't find him.   My mom has "dumped" cats before and I would hate her for it for a long time.


----------



## flipflopmom

redwalker said:


> I know how the Greek Yogurt is the same consistency of sour cream...but it is great with Tacos!  Try it!


HEY REDWALKER!!!!!!     That's a good idea to have it on hand as a sub for sour cream.  And I might have to try Tracey's idea of a smoothie.



keenercam said:


> Taryn -- I'm sorry you had such a rough day.  I hope a hug will help.    What a sweetie your hubbie was to help with the cleaning a bit.


Definitely out of character for him!  I was shocked.  He even used the paste to clean the ceramic cooktop! He made a comment about how he'd watched Sophie and the dogs and cleaned all day and was exhausted.  VALIDATION! 

My mom was so hateful to me most of my life.  I mean jaw-dropping stuff where people who heard her talk to me would do a double-take in disbelief.  I just can't begin to tell you.  Even today, 5 1/2 years after she died my friends remember how verbally and psychologically abusive she was to me.  The day before she died, she left me a long, rambling phone message (that I've saved on a dictophone tape), apologizing for being so "mean and hateful" to me and crying, saying she couldn't believe how badly she'd treated me and how ashamed of it she was.  She said that when she really stopped to think about it, she realized she'd been jealous of me, of the friends I had, the potential that she saw when I was young, the opportunities that I had, and all I'd accomplished as an adult.  And she said she was proud of what a good person I'd turned out to be.  Isn't that nice? I know most people would think so, but really?  You can't control what other people think of you. You can only control how you let it affect you.  Please do not let your mother's negative remarks derail your effort.  We think you are awesome.  [/QUOTE]

Cam, so sorry you had to live with that.  I was so very blessed to have such amazing parents...  Her message to you, well, at least she took the time to figure out why, I have a SIL that was hateful to me for years b/c of jealousy, I'm glad we both grew up and have a good relationship now.  I'm sure it feels like "too little, too late" for you.  ANd ITA (now that Jenn knows what it means ) with your comment to CC - we love you girl!



jenanderson said:


> The race was 10K (a bit over 6 miles).e had some bigger obstacles and hills that I did not think I could ever conquer.  The last loop made me laugh because it was beyond muddy and every step was an obstacle.  There were people who would just sit down and not get back up at points.   There were a group of young people who said, "that old lady just passed us!"  There were people who had obviously trained and ran it like warriors. Imagine over 6 miles of this.  I am not sure really how I accomplished it all and yes...I was running to the finish line with a smile on my face because I *HAD* accomplished it.


Jen   what a memory.  You will totally have that experience forever to look back on as an anchor for how strong you are.  I would have been one of those that just sat down.  What did you do for strength training?  I need to pick that back up, my arms are getting flabby and losing definition, and I need to find my abs.  Not meaning to take away from you, sorry.  You, my dear, are a warrior and deserved to cross that line with a smile on your face!




50sjayne said:


> [. Therefore never inform me of the situation again. Period. She was tossed out of a moving car into our parking lot...


how very sad!  How mnay kitties do you have now???  It's great that you have such a soft spot for them.  



Zoesmama03 said:


> 50sJayne,
> We had one jump out of our car once going 40 mph.  We never thought he would have.  He then jumped over a fence and we couldn't find him.   My mom has "dumped" cats before and I would hate her for it for a long time.


I would be mad at your mom, too!  My family hated cats in the house, my dad loved them as "barn animals" to help w/ rodent control.  Yep, I'm a farm girl!  I had a friend lose her beloved boxer when he jumped out of their car in a nearby city.  It broke her heart, and they searched for days and days...

REALLY overslept this am, need to be on our way to see the Hokies play soon! BEAT THE PIRATES!   I know, but I've always wanted a reason to use that smilie! Missing some friends this am - Jude, Dahly, and a few others we haven't heard from in a while.  Hope you are all okay! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHANNON!!!!!!!!!  Lotsa Virgos on this challenge! (Poor everyone else with all us OCD peeps out here!)

Enjoy your Saturday everyone!!!!!!!  Celebrate Life! Celebrate You!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Happy B'day Shannon!

Popping on quickly before heading out for the fair! Horrible night's sleep. DH and I both woke up around 1 and I just couldn't get back to sleep so I came out to the couch to watch some tv. Kept switching between Amazing Wedding Cakes and Chopped Champions. Finally fell back asleep.

Needless to say I didn't get up and workout. I'm going to try and make a smoothie with Greek Yogurt this morning if the milk is still good. I bought some hummus and flax and oat bran pita bread that's 60 calories a slice to have with it. I'm also going to bring my one soda and a few SoBe waters and some other water and Crystal Light. I know I can also buy water at the fair.

Everyone else is still sleeping. Luckily I only have to grab the EZ Up tent and my lunch to bring with me. I will also bring some Special K bars.

Have a great day. I'll try and pop back on later tonight!


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone.

Pretty quiet here.  NIce and cool.  We may go mow a lawn and maybe work in fil's yard but it is too early yet.  Dh has the cold I had last week and he is not sure if he is feeling up to it.  I think he will.  If we don't he will just sit around the house so I think he wants to get out and do something to take his mind off of his cold. 

I have been working with the theater group at the local high school for the last 10 years.  The director was told not to return (it was long over due.  He was fairly rude to anyone who didn't agree with him)   Now there is problems with costumes that are being stored and who owns what.  It is going to get very messy.  I have pretty much decided that it is time to start doing things for myself and leave this group alone.  Everyone is lying to everyone else and I can't handle it.  

Happy Birthday luvbaloo and my3princes.

Taryn  for this difficult time.

For those people who asked about yoga.  I have been doing it on and off for about 5 years.  I have done a lot of tapes but last Nov I signed up for a flow course at a local studio.  I have been signing up each session for almost a year now.  I am hoping to get into a daily practice using my tapes and then the weekly night.  I do know that even just practicing once a week has you thinking differently about your body and what you put into your body.  It has trimmed my waistand at times given me a great deal of confidence.  

My ds2 emailed us  a website to check out the other night.  It is about a scholarship/internship.  He was thinking about applying it but it would mean that he could not to Gambia in January.  This after he was told last month that he was the lead person for Gambia.  The next day he told us he thought about and deided not to apply.

For those people who don't know about my ds2.  He is a civil and environmental engineering student.  He is in his junior year.  Last Dec he called up and said "I have been asked to got to Gambia.  How can I get my passport, shots and visa taken care of so that I can go Jan3rd?"  With enough money he was on the plane on Jan 3rd.  He was working with his school's chapter of Engineers Without BOrders (EWB).  They spent 2 weeks in Gambia working with the locals and teaching them how to tamp down the road to restore it after the rainy season.  They also worked with a group of veternarians to teach locals how to treat their horses and donkeys.  He even got to see a baby baboon released back into the wild.  It had been found as a very small baby and raised until it was large enough to get released.  A picture with him and the baby baboon is going to be part of my Christmas letter.

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## cherry-pops

flipflopmom said:


> How many boyfriends do you have?  Congrats on the overtime!


 haha. typing error! I'm afraid I just have the one!


----------



## keenercam

Today is a day for us all to look at the positives in ourselves.   So, I thought I'd do something a bit different.  So, here's today's QOTD:

QOTD for Saturday, September 18:  Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself

Okay, I'm off to catch up on the thread.


----------



## keenercam

Happy Birthday, Shannon!!  
Happy Birthday, Deb!!  

I hope each of your days is full of fun  and lots of hugs 




50sjayne said:


>



Oh, she is so cute! And she looks like she made herself completely at home.  I am so glad she is in your care. You sound like my SIL who takes in rescues where she lives in OK (they don't have a shelter, so all the rescues are fostered).  It takes a very patient, adaptable, generous spirit to take in these poor, scared, mistreated babies.  I am convinced there is a special place in heaven for people who care for abandoned or neglected or mistreated creatures.  BTW, what is the poster in back of her in that first picture?  (maybe something to do with Beauty & the Beast?)



RENThead09 said:


> I really wanna hear more about these nachos.  I have such an perception of them as bad, I am very intregued.
> 
> And I want to say I do not like cats, but that kitten is adorable and the people that did it to her should also be thrown out of a moving car.



Hey, how is your race training going?  When is your next 1/2?

Good morning, Melissa!



tigger813 said:


> Popping on quickly before heading out for the fair! Horrible night's sleep. DH and I both woke up around 1 and I just couldn't get back to sleep so I came out to the couch to watch some tv. Kept switching between Amazing Wedding Cakes and Chopped Champions. Finally fell back asleep.
> 
> Needless to say I didn't get up and workout. I'm going to try and make a smoothie with Greek Yogurt this morning if the milk is still good. I bought some hummus and flax and oat bran pita bread that's 60 calories a slice to have with it. I'm also going to bring my one soda and a few SoBe waters and some other water and Crystal Light. I know I can also buy water at the fair.
> 
> Everyone else is still sleeping. Luckily I only have to grab the EZ Up tent and my lunch to bring with me. I will also bring some Special K bars.
> 
> Have a great day. I'll try and pop back on later tonight!



Your plan sounds great! Have a wonderful time at the fair. If the weather there is as gorgeous as here, I am envious of your time outdoors.  

Dona -- Your son sounds like an amazing young man.  You must be really proud of him.    I am so sorry about the drama with the theatre group.  I hope you don't have to get involved mediating any of the ugliness.


As for me, my day started with a 3 mile walk at the outdoor fountains at a nearby shopping center.  I am familiar with where the inclines are there so I can take it somewhat easy on my knee.  The miles were really slow and my knee wasn't happy with me when I tried to get out of my car when I got home, but I'm just glad to be doing something.

My friend (and DD's Godmother) is coming from 2 hours away to visit today.  We'll do some shopping together (it's tax free here) and then go to DD22's apartment for dinner.  DH is running a 1/2 marathon tomorrow so he is going to have dinner in Philly with some of our WISH race team friends.  I'm pretty envious but hadn't wanted to discourage DF and DD from making dinner plans for this weekend since I know DD's schedule will get worse as the semester progresses (she is carrying 18 credits --  )


It's funny -- I was thinking how thrilled I was that so many people responded to yesterday's QOTD and how, now that people have to post positives about themselves we'd probably see fewer answers since so many of us have a hard time acknowledging our strengths/attributes.  So, This is a challenge -- let's see how many BL participants we can get to answer today's QOTD! BTW, I know some letters are hard; make something up or go to wiki answers to search for "adjectives that start with ___"  LOL!

Guess I'm going first.  

K = kick-butt Italian cook
E = early riser to go to the gym or PT
E = effusive with praise for others
N = nice person
E = enthusiastic WISH team supporter
R = resilient
C = caring
A = adored by the most wonderful man in the world
M = Mickey medal winner (TWICE!)


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Please be sure to PM those weigh in numbers to LuvBaloo and Healthy Habits numbers to jenanderson, if you haven't already.  

A big BL Happy Birthday to Shannon (LuvBaloo)!   Hope your day is a great one.

And to our other birthday girl, my3princes, sounds like you are having a good time camping and still able to read.  Enjoy your cheescake!  



MacG said:


> I've joined the BL Challenge Disboard since last week and I would like to introduce myself. I am a 44 year old SAH mom. My DH and I have 2 DDs 8 and 6. I taught elementary school for 13 years before I had DD1 and began my SAH career. Now I just love to volunteer at their school



 MacG!  Thanks for the intro.  I think you did great losing and then holding the line on a long vacation.  That is an accomplishment!

I'm feeling a little nostalgic now that my school volunteer days are behind me.  My DS has informed me that he will expire on the spot if I make any attempt to continue my volunteer career at his middle school.    I'm using it for me time but it is a hard adjustment.  I miss those little happy smiling faces and all the funny things they do.  

*Bree,*  to you and your family.  I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.




keenercam said:


> I wanted to respond to the Healthy Habits Part 2 --
> I get a lot of support from my husband.  He is very understanding of what I "want" to eat and what I "can" eat.  I can be very candid with him about "please remind me that I don't want to get a ____ at the arts festival" or "please remind me at the restaurant that I want to order whole wheat pasta with steamed veggies" or the like.  He is a runner and is currently training for 2 1/2 marathons and a full marathon in the next 6 weeks, so he is also very conscientious about what he eats.  So, at home, I am not worried about being sabotaged. I am really fortunate that way.
> 
> At work, several of my friends and I share tips about good foods or recipes.  It is very easy to be "good" at work because so many people know that I am trying to take off the weight I've gained since I hurt my knee.  Outside of work, I have a friend Patty with whom I used to exercise at least 3x/week and she has been a great source of motivation for me to get back to exercising.
> 
> In the other areas of my life, I am also fortunate to have supportive friends.  I don't know what I would do without this thread and the amazing support and encouragement here.  I belong to another bulletin board community and have a sort of blog there where those friends (women only) participate a lot by way of sharing triumphs and encouraging me when my efforts are not yielding the desired results.  Checking in at either bulletin board community is often the shot in the arm that I need to keep me energized and working toward my goal.
> 
> I admit that I am a pretty "needy" person. I am on this journey solely for my own benefit and yet I am selfish enough to need others to provide the encouragement and support and advice that will help me to succeed.  I noticed that next week's WW meeting topic is something about asking for help.  And when I saw that, I realized that it is one big change I've made in my life. There is no longer any pretense that I can do this alone or that my success is solely attributable to my efforts and my efforts alone.  I am just so fortunate that I have such an amazing emotional support network in place.
> 
> Thank you all for what you bring to my daily life. I really appreciate it.



And we appreciate you and all you do for us!  



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone! I was down 1.8 for the week!   I havent seen that kind of weight loss in a week for a long time.  Trying to eat those 5 fruits/veggies a day defnitely helped!  it was tough at the beginning, but now Im having fruits/veggies with every meal.  Im excited about starting a fresh new week.  What also got me motivated was finding out I now fit in my "skinnier" clothes...tightly but it still goes on  So now I know Im closing in on my goal.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.



You're off to a great start, Jeanette, I think that you will be switching to the maintainer team soon!  



disneymom2one said:


> I can't figure out quoting right now but my sweet tooth really, really went away when I gave up Diet Coke.  I don't know what the connection is but sweets no longer taste that great to me.



Isn't that wonderful?    I'm so glad that you have some much support from your family because you guys have a lot going on!

Oh, and the multiquote thing, in the bottom right hand corner of every post is a button with a + sign on it.  Click that on each post you want to multiquote and then post reply when you are ready to type.  You can keep all of the quote or just parts.  Just be sure that each quote starts with 





username said:


> and ends with


 or it will end up looking weird.  You'll be a multi-quoting pro in no time!  

*pjlla,* enjoy your busy week-end!    I added seltzer to my grocery list today -- replacing bubbles with bubbles will help me with this last resistance to cutting out Diet Coke altogether.  I wish they would start carrying Kombucha tea around here again.  



jenanderson said:


> So, before I even start the next part, you can see how there is no time in my life right now.  I am struggling to keep running (although I do it because I swear it is what keeps me sane) and to stay on track with my diet.



, jen.  You are such an amazingly strong person.  Look at you in your race pictures, you're literally running through mud, pushing through obstacles, perservering and then you make it to your goal!   And that is what you are doing know in your job situation.  I don't know if you are on loop 2 or 3 but I do know there is a classroom waiting for you somewhere.  That it is just a matter of time.  I'm sorry that you have to ride the roller coaster of job searching while you wait.  But seriously, jen, look at those amazing pictures and remind yourself of how strong you truly are!   

*Rose,* enjoy your visit with DS! 



flipflopmom said:


> Didn't weigh in this am.  I will tomorrow.  Had a rough day. Just... drained.  Couldn't get the get up and go to run, I should have.  I REALLY should have.



Aw, Taryn,  and hang in there girl.  Nice of your DH to help around the house and I'm impressed he actually knew about the paste.  Just hang on.  Get through this difficult week-end.  Take it easy on yourself.  Try and think about all the wonderful memories that you have with your Dad, all that he taught you about dealing with what life dishes out, and celebrate the good times that you had together and your own wonderful family.  I will be thinking of you!  



Michele1377 said:


> Lisah0711 - Thank you so much for letting me know about he tech support thing - I have wanted to PM my weight to LuvBalloo but I can't.  Now I need to figure out the multiposting trick



Looks like you have enough posts to PM now.  See what I wrote above to MB about the multi-quote thing.  You'll be a pro in no time, too.



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks! I don't dare post what she said after dinner, right after I shared that I weighed-in closer to where I was a few months ago. It was just rude and not based on fact at all. That is what held me together.



, CC.  Your mom obviously has her own issues that cause her to behave that way.  As an adult child you can't solve her problems.  You've done a great job, in spite of her, and should keep on ignoring her and doing what is best for you.  Since you've tried talking to her and it doesn't work, just don't let her engage you.  If she makes a comment that she shouldn't calmly say "Mom I love and respect you and I expect you to show me the same courtesy and respect by keeping your comments to yourself" and walk away if you have to.  Her behavior isn't going to change but you can take control of your reactions.  Bless your heart! 



cclovesdis said:


> I am exhausted due to my good friend TOM and still a little upset about how low my BMR is. What worries me is that I'm going to have to do even more exercising than I am already to get the weight off. My BMR is actually in my recommended Sparkpeople calorie range it's so low. Tomorrow is W2D2 of the C25K and I am really looking forward to it. I'll probably do some Wii-ing too.



Remember, CC, BMR is the amount of calories you burn totally at rest -- like you're lying in bed all day doing nothing, absolutely nothing, except breathing.  You have to make adjustments for activity -- even sedentary folks (which you are not) get an extra 20% added to BMR for calories burned during the day.  So it takes more calories to maintain where you are. And for people who are moderately active like you, you add 55% to BMR.

For example, my BMR is about 1800 calories but adding in my activity level it takes about 2500 calories to maintain my weight.  (Keep in mind I am alot taller than you and I weigh over 200 pounds still).  So I cut 500 calories a day and burn an extra 500 calories a day by increasing my activity and expect a loss of one to two pounds a week.  Sparkpeople said I should eat 1500 to 1800 calories a day but it was a little low.  By adding those extra calories and activity I got to eat more and lose weight.  It might not work forever but it works for now and that is what is important.  

So don't get upset about that old BMR because it is just a starting point that you add to not a place to start subtracting from!  

You had a great week last week so what you are doing is obviously working!

BRB with rest of post.


----------



## Michele1377

Congrats to all of the losers this week - I am very happy to have joined all of you - 

CC and Keenercam - 2 - 3 liters of water a day is pretty much what you need to stay hydrated. 2 gallons is too much! I just finished an advanced nutrition course in the end of August - there are formulas you could use if you wanted to know the exact amount of water you need, but for most people anything in the 2-3 liter range is adequate.

MacG- I am new here too - and a WW drop out. I vowed this last time I stopped never to go back again, lol - I am not cut out for points - for me it gives me the license to use 25 pts of garbage a day, instead of planning healthy meals. I am jealous of all of you who can do WW successfully - it would make my life much easier!

Disneymom2one - there is a positive correlation between diet soda and craving sweets. It has something to do with high insulin levels. Basically your brain senses the "sweet" soda, stimulates your pancreas to secrete insulin, you never get a blood sugar spike since you consumed an artificial sweetener, your blood sugar drops a bit b/c of all of the free circulating insulin, your brain craves carbs to bring your sugar back up - I always do much better when I give up diet soda, or limit myself to consuming them with a meal -

More later . . .


----------



## lisah0711

tigger813 said:


> I can't eat the Greek yogurt alone. I have to mix it into a smoothie with fruit! I'm going to get some Herbalife stuff to use in my smoothies!
> 
> Need to share this quote my mother shared with me earlier before I lose it or forget it:
> 
> Lead me not into temptation, I can find it myself!!!!!
> 
> How true is that!



So true!



my3princes said:


> We're going to the Big E next Saturday
> 
> Thanks for the Birthday wishes
> I'm posting from my Droid.  Not easy.  I can read along though



What is the Big E?    Is it an eastern thing?  



redwalker said:


> I know how the Greek Yogurt is the same consistency of sour cream...but it is great with Tacos!  Try it!  I use the plain, and I love it because I can put a nice glob of it in my taco, and not feel bad about eating it!  There is a new flavor, strawberry banana, it is good, and the plain strawberry is also good.  I usually either have one of those for breakfast or a whole wheat organic English muffin with almond butter on it with my coffee.



 Hi Redwalker!  Nice to see you!  



50sjayne said:


> Everyone meet Penney...same story dire need me sleep deprived... cute kitten...
> I have informed people at work next time there is a kitten/cat problem...A. there is No Where to take them. B. I will _always_ take them.



Awww, bless her little kitty heart!  And bless your heart, too, Susan, for taking care of all these kitties and giving them a loving home.  There is a special place in heaven for people like you.   

*dona,* you work in a high school and probably get more than enough drama during the day without adding to it!    I think your DS' trip to Gambia was really a life changing event for him -- how exciting!



keenercam said:


> Today is a day for us all to look at the positives in ourselves.   So, I thought I'd do something a bit different.  So, here's today's QOTD:
> 
> QOTD for Saturday, September 18:  Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself



Oh, man, be creative and be positive about myself?!?   And on a Saturday morning, too.    I'm going to have to think about that and get back to you, Cam.  

Enjoy your day in Philly tomorrow!  And good luck to your DH on his race.

Off to do grocery shopping.


----------



## maiziezoe

tigger813 said:


> Well, Friday kicked in! Of course, just as I was getting ready to do my 5K on the elliptical they called and said my car was ready so I went to get it and that got me out of the mood to workout and _*then it was the series finale for ATWT*_. It was very well done.
> 
> Family game time now. We watched Project Runway while eating dinner and I just set up Star Wars Trouble for all of us to play before the girls go to bed. I'm also in the middle of doing some laundry. Weather is going to be great this weekend! I'm excited and happy to be working at this fair!
> 
> Have a great night and weekend. Not sure when I'll get on this weekend.



I have watched ATWT off and on since I was a little girl. My babysitter used to watch it and she would let me watch it with her (which is crazy because I was like 7 years old!). For the past several years I have been DVRing the show every day and reading the synopsis, but not watching it. I decided to watch every day last week.... but I watched them all in one day, yesterday. Oh my gosh, did I cry. Like a baby. I will be sad to see the show go.

Loving Project Runway this season too!


----------



## keenercam

Lisa -- Thank you for the explanation of the BMR calculation.  

Michele -- That is reassuring.  Frankly, I am not dedicating my life to losing weight.  I am losing weight so that I can live life to the fullest. Since I can't spend all my time drinking water and running to the ladies room and because I have experienced first-hand what an electrolyte imbalance can do to you, I am more inclined to stick to about 64 oz water a day.  Oh, and the explanation about diet soda is so helpful!  That might help me understand better why that late afternoon diet soda, drunk for the purpose of a caffeine fix, might not be the best choice. LOL!  

Okay, now I'm really leaving to shower and dress and run errands.  TTYL!!

Hey, don't forget to answer the QOTD!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning Everyone!

Tracey, I am with you. I slept horribly. I finally gave up when the phone started ringing incessantly just after 9 this morning and started to embrace rotfl2 the day. Maybe I will take an afternoon nap.



tigger813 said:


> INeed to share this quote my mother shared with me earlier before I lose it or forget it:
> 
> Lead me not into temptation, I can find it myself!!!!!



Love it! 



jenanderson said:


> Thanks CC!  You guys are all so kind with your words of support and encouragement.  I am truly feeling so blessed to have found the BL Challenge and all of my friends here.  I feel blessed to have found a love of running because it has given me so much.  It has helped me lose the 45 pounds and given me confidence I never thought I would have.  I have a ways to go to reach my final goals but I do know that one day I will reach it.



We are blessed to have you with us too!

I know you will reach all of your goals! 



jenanderson said:


> Well, it has been one week since the mud run.  I know it sounds totally crazy but I will say that it is a run that changed the way I feel about so many things.  I will tell about the run and maybe you will understand how I now feel different about so many things.



WTG! What an accomplishment! 



redwalker said:


> I know how the Greek Yogurt is the same consistency of sour cream...but it is great with Tacos!  Try it!  I use the plain, and I love it because I can put a nice glob of it in my taco, and not feel bad about eating it!  There is a new flavor, strawberry banana, it is good, and the plain strawberry is also good.  I usually either have one of those for breakfast or a whole wheat organic English muffin with almond butter on it with my coffee.



Good to hear from you! How are you? 

I've heard of using Greek yogut as sour cream, but never tried it. Hmm. Maybe.



keenercam said:


> CC -- Okay, I am definitely old enough to adopt you and my Jenn has always wanted a sister.    I am really glad that your Dad baked your fish for you.  Even if he did it grudgingly, he did it.  I hope he knows how much you appreciate him supporting your efforts.  I'm so sorry your mom was mean to you.  Can I tell you something really personal?  My mom was so hateful to me most of my life.  I mean jaw-dropping stuff where people who heard her talk to me would do a double-take in disbelief.  I just can't begin to tell you.  Even today, 5 1/2 years after she died my friends remember how verbally and psychologically abusive she was to me.  The day before she died, she left me a long, rambling phone message (that I've saved on a dictophone tape), apologizing for being so "mean and hateful" to me and crying, saying she couldn't believe how badly she'd treated me and how ashamed of it she was.  She said that when she really stopped to think about it, she realized she'd been jealous of me, of the friends I had, the potential that she saw when I was young, the opportunities that I had, and all I'd accomplished as an adult.  And she said she was proud of what a good person I'd turned out to be.  Isn't that nice? I know most people would think so, but really?  I'd realized long before that that the negative opinion of one person couldn't and shouldn't negate all the good that people saw in me. That if all these really wonderful people that I respected thought good of me, there was certainly some good there.
> 
> All of that is a very, very long way of saying that you can only be the best person you know how to be, strive for what you want to accomplish. When all is said and done, you are accountable to you for who you are and what you are.  You can't control what other people think of you. You can only control how you let it affect you.  Please do not let your mother's negative remarks derail your effort.  We think you are awesome.



Thank you for sharing your story! I have officially decided that I am definitely losing weight for myself, no matter what she says. I am glad that your mother left you that message. I sense a lot of growth in her. And, of course, you have definitely accomplished so much and are a wonderful person. I do think it's great that your mom acknowledged that. 

Thank you for saying I am awesome! You and everyone else are the best! 



50sjayne said:


> Everyone meet Penney...same story dire need me sleep deprived... cute kitten...




Penney is adorable. Thank you for taking her in! 

It is just unbelievable how some people treat animals.



flipflopmom said:


> Definitely out of character for him!  I was shocked.  He even used the paste to clean the ceramic cooktop! He made a comment about how he'd watched Sophie and the dogs and cleaned all day and was exhausted.  VALIDATION!
> 
> *ITA! How was Sophie yesterday with DH?*
> 
> Cam, so sorry you had to live with that.  I was so very blessed to have such amazing parents...  Her message to you, well, at least she took the time to figure out why, I have a SIL that was hateful to me for years b/c of jealousy, I'm glad we both grew up and have a good relationship now.  I'm sure it feels like "too little, too late" for you.  ANd ITA (now that Jenn knows what it means ) with your comment to CC - we love you girl!



Thanks Taryn! Glad things between you and your SIL! 



tigger813 said:


> Popping on quickly before heading out for the fair!
> 
> Have a great day. I'll try and pop back on later tonight!



Hope you have a very lucrative day! 



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> Pretty quiet here.  NIce and cool.  We may go mow a lawn and maybe work in fil's yard but it is too early yet.  Dh has the cold I had last week and he is not sure if he is feeling up to it.  I think he will.  If we don't he will just sit around the house so I think he wants to get out and do something to take his mind off of his cold.
> 
> I have been working with the theater group at the local high school for the last 10 years.  The director was told not to return (it was long over due.  He was fairly rude to anyone who didn't agree with him)   Now there is problems with costumes that are being stored and who owns what.  It is going to get very messy.  I have pretty much decided that it is time to start doing things for myself and leave this group alone.  Everyone is lying to everyone else and I can't handle it.
> 
> For those people who asked about yoga.



Have a great day too!

Hope that the problems with the theater group resolve and that you are able to stay out of it.  I think that is the right choice, FWIW.

Yoga sounds great. Relaxing and you lost weight! Couldn't get any better than that! 

You have a wonderful DS2, too!



keenercam said:


> Today is a day for us all to look at the positives in ourselves.   So, I thought I'd do something a bit different.  So, here's today's QOTD:
> 
> QOTD for Saturday, September 18:  Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself
> 
> Okay, I'm off to catch up on the thread.





keenercam said:


> As for me, my day started with a 3 mile walk at the outdoor fountains at a nearby shopping center.  I am familiar with where the inclines are there so I can take it somewhat easy on my knee.  The miles were really slow and my knee wasn't happy with me when I tried to get out of my car when I got home, but I'm just glad to be doing something.
> 
> So, This is a challenge -- let's see how many BL participants we can get to answer today's QOTD! BTW, I know some letters are hard; make something up or go to wiki answers to search for "adjectives that start with ___"  LOL!



 for the 3 miles!

I'm up for a challenge this morning!

C: Cooperative
C: CR (a neighbor)'s role model
L: Loving
O: Open-minded
V: Vibrant
E: Excited
S: Sincere
D: Dedicated
I: Inspiring
S: Sensitive (to the needs of others)



I have a question for everyone. I logged my food in Sparkpeople and on WWonline yesterday and was under on both. Any suggestions? Thanks!

I ate 1 egg on a 1 pt. thin roll plus 1 peach for breakfast.
For lunch, I had an apple, 1/4 cup of frozen yogurt (TOM), and 1 cup of milk.
Dinner was 8 oz. of haddock, another peach, another apple, 1 cup of zucchini, and 10 Spanish olives.
I also had a tall, no whip, soy hot choclate from Starbucks yesterday afternoon.

I ate 20.5/22 points and as for Sparkpeople, I'll list mine out of my minimums.
Calories: 1128/1200
Fat: 19/32
Carbs: 159/163
Protien: 83/60
Fiber: 22/25
Sodium: 1168/500
Calcium: 82/100

So, I was under on overall points, plus broken out, I was under on calories, fat, carbs, fiber, and calcium.

I track sodium because I try to keep it low partially because of the whole Meniere's thing and partially because sodium really affects my weight. I track calcium because I'm lactose intolerant and I really need the calcium.


----------



## jenanderson

redwalker said:


> I know how the Greek Yogurt is the same consistency of sour cream...but it is great with Tacos!  Try it!  I use the plain, and I love it because I can put a nice glob of it in my taco, and not feel bad about eating it!  There is a new flavor, strawberry banana, it is good, and the plain strawberry is also good.  I usually either have one of those for breakfast or a whole wheat organic English muffin with almond butter on it with my coffee.



I might have to try the Greek Yogurt.  I know it is suppose to be good for you and I like the idea of having it on tacos!  



keenercam said:


> Andrew is the drumline captain and is a featured vocalist for their field show and when he stepped to the mike tonight it wasn't working.  So sad for him.  And we won't get to see him next week because we'll be out at Notre Dame for a football game.  I'm sure when we see the band perform again 2 weeks from now they'll be even better!



Your DS sounds like a talented young man!  I bet he will be incredible when you see him in 2 weeks.



RENThead09 said:


> WOW!  That is absolutely amazing.  Congrats on the incredible accomplishment of completing it.   Keep up the super work!



Thanks Pat!  How are all of your races and runs going?



50sjayne said:


> Everyone meet Penney...same story dire need me sleep deprived... cute kitten...
> I have informed people at work next time there is a kitten/cat problem...A. there is No Where to take them. B. I will _always_ take them. Therefore never inform me of the situation again. Period. She was tossed out of a moving car into our parking lot...



Awww...she is so cute!  I bet she is going to be a wonderful addition to your household!



flipflopmom said:


> Jen   what a memory.  You will totally have that experience forever to look back on as an anchor for how strong you are.  I would have been one of those that just sat down.  What did you do for strength training?  I need to pick that back up, my arms are getting flabby and losing definition, and I need to find my abs.  Not meaning to take away from you, sorry.  You, my dear, are a warrior and deserved to cross that line with a smile on your face!others we haven't heard from in a while.  Hope you are all okay!



The only thing I did for strength training was lifting small weights at home and swimming.  I did not even do it all the days I was suppose to.  I think so much of it was just sheer determination.  



donac said:


> For those people who don't know about my ds2.  He is a civil and environmental engineering student.  He is in his junior year.  Last Dec he called up and said "I have been asked to got to Gambia.  How can I get my passport, shots and visa taken care of so that I can go Jan3rd?"



Your DS sounds like an amazing man.  You must be so proud of him.



keenercam said:


> As for me, my day started with a 3 mile walk at the outdoor fountains at a nearby shopping center.  I am familiar with where the inclines are there so I can take it somewhat easy on my knee.  The miles were really slow and my knee wasn't happy with me when I tried to get out of my car when I got home, but I'm just glad to be doing something.
> 
> K = kick-butt Italian cook
> E = early riser to go to the gym or PT
> E = effusive with praise for others
> N = nice person
> E = enthusiastic WISH team supporter
> R = resilient
> C = caring
> A = adored by the most wonderful man in the world
> M = Mickey medal winner (TWICE!)



Great job getting the 3 miles in.  I always feel so much better when I start my day with exercise.  I LOVE your positive statements!  I promise to do it later when I catch up on the QOTDs that I have missed.

I just finished my 5 mile run this morning.  Now I have to do some housework, do some yard work, get the grocery shopping done, and a bunch of other little things.  I will come back on later today.

Almost forgot....
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my3princes and LuvBaloo*!  I hope you both have fabulous days!!!!!


----------



## Michele1377

Jen - Congrats on finishing the mud run! You did great -
They have something similar to that around here - my friends did it last year and had a blast - it is in the spring and I might try it next year -

redwalker - the sour cream consistency is what I like best about the greek yogurt - never thought of trying it on tacos but now I will!

LuvBaloo - Happy Birthday!!!

My3princes - Happy Birthhday to you too!!!

QOTD - This is really, really hard - but here goes -

M - mature (most of the time, lol)
I - intelligent
C - caring
H - helpful
E - efficient
L - loyal
E - enthusiastic

And keenercam - Resilient is a great word to use - I never thought much about resilience in the past - recently I was talking to my neighbor who is a therapist - we weren't having a "session" lol, but it kinda turned into one - we were discussing my oldest daughter (24) - and I was trying to find a rational explanation for why she does some of the things she does - long story short - my parents are similar to yours in the sense that they are not the most supportive now (or when I was growing up) - and they were most often physically and mentally abusive - my neighbor said to me - well you are lucky that you are a resilient person, and you have to accept that your daughter might not be as resilient as you are - and I had never thought of it that way. Resilience is a great thing, it allows us to move past the negative influences in our lives and become a better and stronger person in the end.


----------



## cclovesdis

I see that some of you posted while I was responding, so before I start my day, I need to feel all caught up. Yep, Taryn, it's the Virgo talking. 



lisah0711 said:


> , CC.  Your mom obviously has her own issues that cause her to behave that way.  As an adult child you can't solve her problems.  You've done a great job, in spite of her, and should keep on ignoring her and doing what is best for you.  Since you've tried talking to her and it doesn't work, just don't let her engage you.  If she makes a comment that she shouldn't calmly say "Mom I love and respect you and I expect you to show me the same courtesy and respect by keeping your comments to yourself" and walk away if you have to.  Her behavior isn't going to change but you can take control of your reactions.  Bless your heart!
> 
> *Thanks! You ladies have been so supportive. I don't know what's gotten into my mom lately, but she's been worse than usual. I know I wouldn't be doing as well as I am without all of your support. Thanks!*
> 
> Remember, CC, BMR is the amount of calories you burn totally at rest -- like you're lying in bed all day doing nothing, absolutely nothing, except breathing.  You have to make adjustments for activity
> 
> So don't get upset about that old BMR because it is just a starting point that you add to not a place to start subtracting from!
> 
> You had a great week last week so what you are doing is obviously working!



Thanks for the explanation! I totally thought I needed to take my about 1475 and start subtracting from there. Phew. And, thanks for the compliment!



Michele1377 said:


> CC and Keenercam - 2 - 3 liters of water a day is pretty much what you need to stay hydrated. 2 gallons is too much! I just finished an advanced nutrition course in the end of August - there are formulas you could use if you wanted to know the exact amount of water you need, but for most people anything in the 2-3 liter range is adequate.



Thanks! I aim for 80 oz. a day, but lately haven't been. Need to pick it up again.



lisah0711 said:


> What is the Big E?    Is it an eastern thing?



The Big E is actually short for the Eastern States Exposition. It features the "culture" of the 6 New England states. 4-H clubs participate. There are rides and lots of food, particularly of the deep-fried kind. It's about 35 minutes from where I live and I've only went once.

Have a great day everyone!

CC


----------



## BealsRwe

RENThead09 said:


> I really wanna hear more about these nachos.  I have such an perception of them as bad, I am very intregued.
> 
> And I want to say I do not like cats, but that kitten is adorable and the people that did it to her should also be thrown out of a moving car.



Congrats on your half completions!  My goal is the coast to coast in 2011!

I am doing my very first half marathon at WDW in Jan 2011.  DH and I are doing the Wine and Dine half marathon relay in a few short weeks.  Next 5k for me is Sat 9/25.  Our goal was 12 races in 2010.


----------



## 50sjayne

keenercam said:


> Today is a day for us all to look at the positives in ourselves.   So, I thought I'd do something a bit different.  So, here's today's QOTD:
> 
> QOTD for Saturday, September 18:  Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself
> 
> Okay, I'm off to catch up on the thread.


5-+5+5+4==how many kitties I have. I do have someone coming over to look at her today and I'm hoping-- but their main perogative is that a kitten gets along with their other cat and so far she is very growly at everyone...(totally cracks me up btw) She loves humans. 
O--Ocean. I love our pacific coast and am finally learning to eat the good stuff that comes out of it...
S--smart--well---
J--Jiggly--lol I've always been curvy
A--amiable
Y--young still
N--naughty--also a good quality 
E--Earnest



RENThead09 said:


> I really wanna hear more about these nachos.  I have such an perception of them as bad, I am very intregued.
> 
> And I want to say I do not like cats, but that kitten is adorable and the people that did it to her should also be thrown out of a moving car.



Yeah security cameras were fuzzy but htis seems to be what happened..jerk. You can use a light cheese too-- we don't though I just get the big bricks at Costco.

I have to go pick up a gently used couch with my new truck , catch up later.


----------



## cherry-pops

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Saturday, September 18:  Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself


 This is quite hard, I have a 'Y' 

Cute
Helpful
Easy-Going
Reliable
Youthful
Loving


----------



## donac

CC looking at your meal plan for yesterday you seem a little light on lunch.  You might want to add some veggies to lunch to bulk it up.  

I used to watch ATWT but stopped a long time ago.  I was very sad about Guilding Light leaving last year.  I was going to watch the last few shows but I thought it would leave me too sad. 

50sjanye your kitten is adorable.  we have a small grey striped one that looks a lot like her. 

I am going to have to think about the QOTD.


----------



## mikamah

Happy weekend everyone!!

I did catch up on reading the thread, but won't have time to comment on all I'd like to comment on.  It's so nice to see such an active and supportive group.

Taryn- I am thinking of you this weekend.   It's so hard to go through the anniversaries and special occasions without your Daddy, but I know he is watching over you and is so proud of you.  You are an amazing woman and have done so well this past year.  I hope you are able to enjoy your weekend and remember the good times you had with your daddy, and take some time to relax be good to yourself.  It is so hard.

Cam-Hugs to you on your relationship with your mom.   I'm sure it is not easy to share that, so thank you.  It sounds like you have come to peace with the fact that it was her, and not you long before she left you that message, but I hope it was some comfort to know that she at least aknowledged it before she died.  

CC-  It makes me sad that your mom is not there and a support for you.  I too think you are a wonderful person, and I hope you continue to know that it is her, and not you, and find support from other sources.   I feel very blessed to have had a good relationship with my mom, for the most part.  It's hard to talk about the bad times, now that she's gone, but there were tough times too.  In her last 4 years, she had a lot of medical issues and I would help her out a lot, and take her to doctors visits, and it was frustrating when she wasn't doing what she was supposed to be doing, and one day we had a fight on the way to her cardiiologist about me treating her like a child, and after that, I sat down and wrote her a letter and told her how much I loved her and how hard it was for me to see her not taking care of herself, and how much I wanted her to be around many years from now to watch michael grow up, but basicly, her life was her life, and I would be here for her, but I was going to step back and do what she asked me to do, but I would butt out and not try to push her any more.  It was so hard to do, and we weren't a family who said "I love you" at all.  I gave her the letter in person, and I did step back and stopped pushing her, and though we never discussed it after, it did make a difference for her to know my feelings, and I think it did help to strengthen our relationship.  I just wonder if your mom knows how much she hurts you.  

Jeez, now I'm going to have a good cry.  I've been on the verge today, with my sisters 40th.  Those big milestones bring back memories.  Though on a funny note, I'm regifting the naughty present my sisters gave me for my 40th tonight.  It was never used, just so you know.  We have a sick sense of humor in my family.  

I love reading today's answers to the qotd.  I thought I'd use mikamah so I could use the C for cries easily, but there's no c.  duh.  So I'll use mikamah, so I don't have a y.

M- Michael's Mommy
I-Incredible!! I am on the WISH Incredibles team!!!!
K- Krazy but fun
A-Apple pie baker
M-Motivated
A-Always positive
H-Happy

That was harder than I thought. English was not my strong suit. I asked Michael for an A adjective, and he said Awkward!!  Then he said I'm not awesome, like totally awesome like he is, but sort of awesome.  He just came back and told me that I am "a very cool person".

JenA-  I loved reading about your Mud Run.  You are amazing.  

Happy birthday Shannon and Deb!!!!
And another thing CC- I have gotten too many smilies and I go back and find some to delete, and I just had an ah-ha moment when I saw you split your post into two.  You are so smart.  And as for salem, most people do not wear costumes, but lots do so you don't need to wear them, but it is fun.

Lisa- Whoo hoo on 3.5 pounds gone!!!  That is awesome, and with upping your calories too!!  Weigh to go!!!!

Bree-  Hugs to you and your family.  It must be so hard for you dad, and all of you.

Well, I've got to run and pick up the balloons now for my sisters party now.  I don't think she knows about it.  My bil is taking her and the kids out this afternoon, and we'll go over and set up. If she has washed all the dishes when we get there, then I'll know she knows about it.  

I've got a pjlla plan in my head for the party, but instead of making the low cal cupcakes like you did, pamela, I  made oatmeal carmalitas which were a treat my mom used to make and they have 3 sticks of butter, 2 cups choc chips, 1 cup walnuts, and a jar of caramel ice cream topping, so not very point friendly.  I cut them into 48 small bars and figured each one out to be 4 points.  So good.  I'll have one or two, and no cake.  I did eat one last night, but only one, and when I cut them today, I threw all the crumbs out.  That's progress for me.  

Have a great rest of the weekend everyone!!


----------



## jbm02

Happy Birthday Shannon and Deb!!!

AAARGH!  I  just read TWELVE pages of posts that I've missed.  I was multi-posting like crazy (hitting all those little quotation marks...) so I hope everything shows up!!!  I've been working on a shutterfly book every night after work (retirement book for a friend from work) and time has just gotten away from me.  But I promised  myself at the start of this challenge that I would read every post.  Maybe I should change that too "read all the posts every day!" 




lovedvc said:


> Please tell me I am not the only one who sabotages themselve.  I know my weakness ICE CREAM.  I can't have it in the house.  Every Friday the kids get to pick a place and we go.  That's my ice cream for the week.  But last night the local store had ice cream on sale, a half gallon for $1.99.  Who can pass that up?  The kids wanted it.  Yeah right I wanted it, so I went and picked it up, 2 half-gallons.  One for you, One for me.  I had 2 cups last night and this afternoon I had a 1/2 cup.  Tonight I am going out to dinner with people from work.  I only have 7 pts plus 4 activity points left for the day.  I do have 24 flex points left, but don't like to use them.  I guess I am picking the grilled shrimp tonight.  I know when I get home I will be back in that ice cream.  I have absolutely no willpower when it comes to ice cream.



I am totally with you.  But my weakness is (don't laugh) goldfish crackers!  I can't even have them in the house....

* 


QOTD: Monday 9/13 What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?

I love my boot camp class.  It is different each time (M, W, F) so no matter what, it is always really hard for me.  I usually ache the next day but it's a "good" ache...


QOTD Tuesday 9/14: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?

I'd put it toward our next WDW trip!

QOTD Wednesday 9/15: It is almost time for Fall. What are you looking forward to about the new season? It doesn't have to be related to working on your healthy/healthier lifestyle, but it can be!

Love fall - love the colors (you can see the mountains and their changing colors from our window!), the crisp smell in the air, football season, apple picking, pumpkin patch (although the darn groundhog feasted on our pumpkin patch this year!! Grrr),  hay rides, cool days... I could go on and on.



QOTD Thursday 9/16: QOTD: In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintain weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?

Toy Story Mania!!


Almost forgot = 
Congrats to our Biggest Losers!!




			
				jenanderson;38252587
[COLOR="RoyalBlue" said:
			
		


PART TWO:

Click to expand...




			
				jenanderson;38252587
[COLOR="RoyalBlue" said:
			
		


			The second part of the Healthy Habits Challenge will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread. Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).



PART TWO
The Mayo Clinic posted research about strategies for successful weight loss.  Here is what they said:  Get emotional support

To succeed in losing weight, you have to take responsibility for your own behavior. But that doesn't mean that you have to do everything alone. Seek support when needed from your partner, family and friends.

Pick people who you know want the best for you and who will encourage you. Ideally, find people who will listen to your concerns and feelings, spend time exercising with you, and share the priority you've placed on developing a healthier lifestyle.  

For part two of the challenge, post your thoughts about emotional support.  You can give a shout out thank you to someone, talk about how someone has supported you, post about what has happened when you try to do it on your own or anything else about the topic.

Here's to a happy and healthy week!
Jen
		
Click to expand...


This board is a huge part of my support sustem.  My DH is a huge part too.  He is really good about trying not to bring foods that I would have a hard time saying "no" to into the house.  And he is really supportive of my exercise schedule.  Finally, Jen, I was so impressed with your mud run that I have you fantastic "ab" picture posted on the wall next to my desk at work to remind me NOT to head down and grab a snack because that is what I could someday look like!!! 


What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?[/QUOTE]
1. grilled boneless skinless chicken
2. grapes
3. Kashi bars
4. water, water, water!!
5. Arnold sandwich thins



QOTD for Saturday, September 18:  Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself

J = JAG (I'm an Army JAG)
U= understanding (ha - my DD just suggested "underweight" - I love her!!! )
D = determined
E= energetic

Tomorrow is my 11 mile run in preparation for my half marathon in October.  I've been trying to map out a route that avoid busy or scary (not much of an area to run between road and cars) but it isn't easy.  Up until now I've been anle to do double or triple loops close to the house but that is getting really old.  I'm using mapmyroute....

Just saw this in our local paper:
http://blog.timesunion.com/running/
 Biggest Loser contestants Mark and Jay will be running in the same event! (they are running the full marathon; I'm sticking to the half...)  This might be cool!

...have lots to do so need to sign off now (spent almost an hour just reading all the posts I missed!)  Have a great day everyone!
Jude*


----------



## Cupcaker

Just finished class today.  It was an online video chat class.  Very interesting...hope they didnt see my Snoopy slippers  I have tons of homework to do and no one is home so it looks like I'll have the perfect time to do it. Happy birthday Shannon!



cclovesdis said:


> I am going to search out the soy milk you mentioned. I am very lactose intolerant (genetic) and am always looking for something new to try.



I dont know if I wrote the entire name...Its 8th Continent soy milk.  they have a variety of flavors/options.



jenanderson said:


> Imagine over 6 miles of this.  I am not sure really how I accomplished it all and yes...I was running to the finish line with a smile on my face because I *HAD* accomplished it.  It is still hard to explain to others what it was like to be in the middle of this race.  I will say that it was the most amazing thing I have ever done.  I cannot wait to go back next year and finish the race faster then I did this year.  BTW...it took me 2 hours and 22 minutes.  Even with that time, I finished in the top 1/3 of all participants.  I did not run it all but I conquered that mud.  This from a girl who cried running around the block in January.
> 
> It is long but there you have the mud run the best I can explain it.



What a great accomplishment.  Just even the part on how you couldnt run around the block in January, but now youre this cool warior woman.  Life is just like that race course you just completed...dont let the muddy waters get you down.



Michele1377 said:


> I just finished an advanced nutrition course in the end of August - there are formulas you could use if you wanted to know the exact amount of water you need, but for most people anything in the 2-3 liter range is adequate.



Ooo can you calculate mine?  Im always below average for the calories, Im wondering if it is the same for water?



mikamah said:


> That was harder than I thought. English was not my strong suit. I asked Michael for an A adjective, and he said Awkward!!  Then he said I'm not awesome, like totally awesome like he is, but sort of awesome.  He just came back and told me that I am "a very cool person".



How sweet of DS 

I havent yet responded to the support question.  I think in a sense everyone in my life is supportive in one way or another, whether its just telling me that Ive been doing a good job, accompanying me when I go walking, etc.  I do give a lot of credit to my BF for listening to all my rants, going with me to exercise when he has already exercised for the day, lugging a big elliptical machine by himeself into our tiny bedroom so that I can workout from home, sharing meals with me at restraunts, and probably a million other things.  At the beginning I couldnt motivate myself to do anything, but when I had others involved, it totally helped. In turn, I never say no to anyone who asks me to go walking with them.  I hope it helps them, plus I am getting more exercise.  I also have to give credit to this group.  In this short time, I have learned things that I just wouldnt get outside of this.

Now on to my name...Jeanette seems hard,maybe I'll try Cupcake (it really is my nickname IRL).

C-caring
U-unconditional
P-petite
C-creative, in situations (sometimes I feel like Lucy from I Love Lucy) or just with crafts/baking
A-Artsy
K-keeps going, things may knock me down, but eventually I get back up
E-emotional

Yeah that was hard.  But I think that pretty much sums me up.


----------



## cruisindisney

S incere
U nderstanding
S illy
A ddictive (in a good way)
N ice

Wow, that was harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday Deb!

Had a great day at the fair. Wasn't super busy but did our usual for the Saturday. Will be there again tomorrow. Sundays are usually good days when the weather is nice.

I had one piece of Pita bread and some hummus and 2 mini peppermint patties and a Special K bar. I also had a dish of pad thai with a grilled chicken stick. It was yummy! I drank water and my one soda throughout the day.

Came home and made some turkey kielbasa with some crackers and laughing cow cheese.

I think I will have a small drink. Nothing with milk. watching Back to the Future with the family.

QOTD:
Trustworthy
Imaginative
Great friend
Great cook
Enjoying being here with all of you
Real determined to reach my goal
13 is my lucky number

Have a great rest of the day.
Time to make DH and myself a drink and DD1 wants a frappe!


----------



## cclovesdis

Very quick hello and some replies before I sit the sack tonight. I just finished drinking my water for the day. And, I barely got in my C25K run/walk, but I did! TOM, you are making me miserable. 

Tomorrow is a Wii day and maybe some elliptical, if I have time. I think it's also a family dinner day, plus church of course.



donac said:


> CC looking at your meal plan for yesterday you seem a little light on lunch.  You might want to add some veggies to lunch to bulk it up.



Thanks for the advice! I just bought some salad stuff, so I will definitely do that tomorrow. 



mikamah said:


> CC-  It makes me sad that your mom is not there and a support for you.  I too think you are a wonderful person, and I hope you continue to know that it is her, and not you, and find support from other sources.   I feel very blessed to have had a good relationship with my mom, for the most part.  It's hard to talk about the bad times, now that she's gone, but there were tough times too.  In her last 4 years, she had a lot of medical issues and I would help her out a lot, and take her to doctors visits, and it was frustrating when she wasn't doing what she was supposed to be doing, and one day we had a fight on the way to her cardiiologist about me treating her like a child, and after that, I sat down and wrote her a letter and told her how much I loved her and how hard it was for me to see her not taking care of herself, and how much I wanted her to be around many years from now to watch michael grow up, but basicly, her life was her life, and I would be here for her, but I was going to step back and do what she asked me to do, but I would butt out and not try to push her any more.  It was so hard to do, and we weren't a family who said "I love you" at all.  I gave her the letter in person, and I did step back and stopped pushing her, and though we never discussed it after, it did make a difference for her to know my feelings, and I think it did help to strengthen our relationship.  I just wonder if your mom knows how much she hurts you.
> 
> Jeez, now I'm going to have a good cry.  I've been on the verge today, with my sisters 40th.  Those big milestones bring back memories.  Though on a funny note, I'm regifting the naughty present my sisters gave me for my 40th tonight.  It was never used, just so you know.  We have a sick sense of humor in my family.



Thanks for sharing! You and my BL friends have been such a great support. I really do not know what has gotten into my mom lately. Thank you for saying that I am a wonderful person! I don't often think so, but when I really stop and think about it, I know I am.

Hope the party went well. You came up with a great plan! Love the regifting. 



Cupcaker said:


> I dont know if I wrote the entire name...Its 8th Continent soy milk.  they have a variety of flavors/options.
> 
> I havent yet responded to the support question.



Thanks for the info! I will search for it the next time I go to the grocery store. My local supermarket just reorganzied the store, so it may take awhile before I tell you that I found it, but there isn't much that Stop & Shop doesn't carry.

Your BF sounds like a keeper to me! What a great support he is! 

Also, what are you studying? Did I miss this? Sorry.


Hope everyone has a great, OP day tomorrow!

CC


----------



## tggrrstarr

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Saturday, September 18:  Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself



K rafty
E ntertaining
L oyal
L oved dearly by my husband
I ncredibly talented



mikamah said:


> :
> 
> 
> And as for salem, most people do not wear costumes, but lots do so you don't need to wear them, but it is fun.



I went to Salem for Halloween about 11 years ago with an ex boyfriend.  It was so much fun.  I couldn't believe how many people were there, and so many were in costume.  I've wanted to go back but haven't had a chance to yet.  Disney keeps coming up instead!  It must be so much fun to live nearby.  If you like Halloween.


----------



## flipflopmom

Hey everybody!  Fly by, to make sure I post!  Just got home from another fun tailgate and game, and we did beat the Pirates, so DH is in a good mood for the week.  Didn't eat much, drank wayyyy too much.

There is a lady we met there last week that is fostering a rescue dog that I think woudl be perfect for my mom.  I don't know if I 've told you that Daddy's dog got hit by a car and killed 3 weeks after he died.  I've been trying to talk mom into another one, and this little fella would be perfect for her.  Housebroken, crate and leash trained, only goes outside to potty a few times a day, very cuddly jack russell mix, calm, needs companionship.  I called to talk to her about it, she was crying.  Someone from church had brought her flowers.  Got me very upset.  Spent some time talking to DH about it all on the ride home, and told him that it bothered me that he doesn't seem to miss Daddy.  He started crying, too, and said that not a day goes by that he doesn't think about him, and gets upset a few days a week, too, but didn't want to say anything b/c he didn't want to make me more upset.  WhY did it take us 6 months to have this conversation?  

Anyway, made the dangerous mistake of drowning my sorrows, which I PROMISE is only a tailgate thing, and no other time, don't worry about me replacing one bad habit with another.  

I didn't take a picture today, but my brothers and their families and my family and mom are going on top of the mountain for a picnic tomorrow.  I'll be sure to take some then.  We just need to be together, and probably being in public rather than sitting at home will be good.  Daddy loved to picnic in this area.

QOTD:
f = fanatically organized
l = loving
i - inspirational
p = patient
f = fun
l = laughter inducing, at least for CC
o=
p=
m=
o=
m=

forget it.... too hard!
T - talkative
A = achiever
R - reasurring
Y - yells really loud at VT games, and gets crowd cheers going!
N - nice

MUCH EASIER!!!
Night everyone!  I'll try to post tomorrow, just send some PD our way!  AND send PD that I can talk mom into this dog.  I KNOW it will be so positive for her, if she'll just take the step.  I really worry about her becoming a hermit, isolated, etc.

Hope you all had a wonderful Saturday!
Taryn!


----------



## tggrrstarr

jenanderson said:


> *Welcome to our Healthy Habits Challenge*
> 
> *
> PART TWO*
> For part two of the challenge, post your thoughts about emotional support.  You can give a shout out thank you to someone, talk about how someone has supported you, post about what has happened when you try to do it on your own or anything else about the topic.
> 
> Here's to a happy and healthy week!
> Jen


My husband has been extremely supportive during my weightloss.  So amazing.  He encourages and praises me daily, saying how proud and amazed he is at how I am doing, he brags to all of our friends & family about me and barely complains about all the healthy food I am buying (and forgeting to buy him his unhealthy food!)  He bought me flowers with a bonus gift card he earned and has just been the best support I could have.  He is the best thing that has ever happened to me!  



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Yoga was great last night.  She really is working our shoulders this session.  I took a couple of tylenol when I got home last night but I can still feel a difference.  They don't hurt but just feel different.



Yoga is one of my P90x discs.  I want to like it, but I haven't been able to get into it yet.  So far most of the moves are more painful to me than relaxing and I keep giving up half way and moving on to a different disc.  Do you have any advice on how to get past this?  I am not going to be able to skip it much longer and I really do want to like it.  I wonder is part of this is because I have such a hard time clearing my mind.



cruisindisney said:


> You can buy the flax seed already ground.  I try to sprinkle it on salads or in an omelet.  If you don't go crazy with your sprinkles, you don't really taste it.  My problem is I forget to use it.



I bought some this morning, I put it in yogurt with some granola.  Not bad.  I want to try it in my pancakes tomorrow.  Thanks for these great tips!


I've been trying some new things this week, I wondered if my calories were too low, so I have been eating about 2-300 more.  Tonight we went out to dinner with my in-laws, so I planned out my calories in advance.  I stepped out of my comfort zone and got the salmon with a sweet potato & brocolli.  I ate half the potato and didn't hate the salmon.  In fact, I almost liked it.  I will keep trying it in the future.  I think I can grow to like it better.  
Now for the not so great part of the evening.  My BIL brought deserts for everyone.  I knew going in to the dinner that desert would be part of the meal, so I saved some calories for it.  He was very thoughtful and picked out a specific desert for each person, he made sure mine wasn't too bad!  It was a small individual strawberry shortcake.  So yummy.  I ate it like I hadn't had a desert in months.  Oh, that's right, I haven't!  It reminded me of the English Trifle at the Garden View tea lounge.  

Now, even with the desert, I came in 26 calories under my limit.  Hopefully the scale shows that tomorrow!


----------



## Michele1377

Here are some links for water requirements. In order to calcuate your exact requirements you would have to know exactly how much urine you put out, how much water you are losing through sweat, etc. I don't think this is necessary for general purposes - 

The About.com calculator is more specific - it takes water loss through vomiting, diarrhea and altitude into account - IMO - TMI, lol, as well as your weight and excercise level -

http://nutrition.about.com/library/blwatercalculator.htm

The Mayo Clinic (I prefer to look at websites that have some backbone behind them) gives general guidelines -

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/water/NU00283

Regardless, _*two to three gallons *_is too much - 1 liter = 1000cc
there are 240cc in one cup and 16 cups in a gallon - so a gallon = 38400cc or almost 4 liters. If you are drinking 2 - 3 gallons of water a day that is roughly 8-12 liters which is way too much! You are going to really overburden your kidneys if you do this, not to mention throw off your sodium/potassium balance. I can't imagine how many trips to the bathroom anyone who drinks this much water makes,


----------



## Connie96

*Taryn *- I thought Greek yogurt was pretty weird the first time I tried it. The flavored ones are pretty easy to get used to, but the plain has more protein. In an effort to adjust, I stirred in about 1/2 a packet of Truvia. It killed some of that whangy flavor and backed off that after a while. Now I like to stir in berries or use it as a dip for sliced apples, pears or peaches. It's also good mixed with a good granola cereal - I think I used a Cascadian Farms variety, but it's been awhile.

*JenA *-  You are my hero. Or, "heroin" would be more accurate, I suppose. After reading your race report, I think I do understand how it could change your outlook on life, in general. You are an incredible example of what is possible.

*CC, Cam, Rose* and any others who have mentioned enduring hateful behavior from their parents - I am so sorry that these things happened (or continue to happen), but I'm glad that your paths have led you here. It's really something to share this journey with each of you.

I'm sorry, I'm doing this by memory, which isn't terribly effective this time of day, so I guess I'm done.

*HH Part 2* - DH supports me by hanging out with DD while I head out to run. He also tries to help me not go too far off plan. My mom supports me by riding along on her bike during some runs - this is really helpful when I'm not really feeling it and I need a push. Mom also insists that I always pick our weekly lunch location so that she can't be responsible for sabotaging me. My sister was hanging out with us last night (to keep her mind occupied while her girls are with her ex; always stressful but, thankfully, infrequent) and she stopped at the convenience store on the way over to bring treats - she brought herself a Snickers ice cream bar, DH got a Tollhouse ice cream sandwich (his fave since WDW), DD got a pint of Cotton Candy ice cream (what 3yo wouldn't love pink and blue ice cream?) and for me... she brought a Skinny Cow ice cream sandwich. I think that qualifies as support. And, even when I'm not posting, just reading along here helps keep me on track and you have all been a real blessing to me.

Happy Birthday to *Deb *and *Shannon*!!

Goodnight, all. 

(It's 11:10p right now, so this qualifies as my HH point for Saturday. )


----------



## donac

Good SUnday morning.  Got up and did some yoga stretches.  Will get in some walking later. 

Just want to answer tggrrstarr's comment about yoga.  They may not be explaining the poses completely enough.  It should not hurt.  Try not to push too hard.  Do what you can.  It is about what you can do not what they look like on the video. Perhaps listen and keep your eyes closed so that you don't press too hard.  If that still doesn't work perhaps try a beginner's tape.

Have a great day.  I will be back later.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning!

Well, I had a fun time last night, but ate and drank more than I planned, so  today is a new day, and I will get right back on track.  My nephew drove us home, so we will ride our bikes over my sisters house this morning to get our car and also to help clean up.  I'm drinking lots of water now and I actually feel pretty good.  I learned a long time ago, if I drink too much, have a big glass of water before I go to bed, and it really does make a difference.  I figured I'd catch up on the dis this morning and then put my pictures from vacation in the computer and organize them.  Michael needs to get things together for a collage at school for tomorrow, so I'll help him with that.  

Have a nice sunday everyone.


----------



## keenercam

QOTD for Sunday, September 19:  Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?

Okay, I'll be back as soon as I've caught up on everyone's posts from yesterday.


----------



## happysmyly

Greetings all!!  Hope you slept well and are having a fabulous Sunday so far 

My name is Liz ("Hi, Liz" echoes through the crowd) and I am an obese food-a-holic 

Well - this summer kicked my behind and I am trying - I mean - I am in the process of getting back on track--and since this group helped me soooooo much last winter to get the ball rolling and the fat falling off - I've decided that this week I am going to read what I can during stolen moments in the day - and that I will post everyday.

Thank you all so much for being here and for all you post!!  May you be blessed with lots of success--whatever that means for you.

Thanks, Keenercam, for yesterday's QOTD - I fell asleep thinking about what I would write--which was a great way to fall asleep--thanks!!  So here goes
H - Happy, of course
A - Awed - by the beauties and wonders of this great world!!
P - Positive
P - Prepared
Y - Young in mind
S - Smart - I love using my brain to figure things out and keep learning
M - Mindful of others
Y - 'Yes' gal - If it doesn't 'matter' I say 'yes' - much more enjoyable for everyone that way
L - Loving
Y - Youth Leader - I work with the teens at my church - and LOVE it!!

And Sunday's - My 'Aha' moment for this journey?  I began January 2010 - and for months I had been really concerned with my blood pressure - it was getting high and I was having panic attacks at night that made me think I could be having a heart attack - and so my sister challenged me to join her in this challenge--and since I LOVE disney I decided to try it.  This board introduced me to sparkpeople--which was a tremendous tool to help me.  And - as I experienced success - the support and cheerleading here was fantabulously magical   I still am on the 'selfish' needy side of this whole thing--but know that eventually I will be able to be an example to others as you have been an example to me   to everyone here!!!

Have a magically Disney day - find the magic in your life 
 Liz


----------



## keenercam

cclovesdis said:


> C: Cooperative
> C: CR (a neighbor)'s role model
> L: Loving
> O: Open-minded
> V: Vibrant
> E: Excited
> S: Sincere
> D: Dedicated
> I: Inspiring
> S: Sensitive (to the needs of others)
> 
> I have a question for everyone. I logged my food in Sparkpeople and on WWonline yesterday and was under on both. Any suggestions? Thanks!
> 
> I ate 1 egg on a 1 pt. thin roll plus 1 peach for breakfast.
> For lunch, I had an apple, 1/4 cup of frozen yogurt (TOM), and 1 cup of milk.
> Dinner was 8 oz. of haddock, another peach, another apple, 1 cup of zucchini, and 10 Spanish olives.
> I also had a tall, no whip, soy hot choclate from Starbucks yesterday afternoon.



Great character traits!  I think most of us would have chosen a lot of those for you.  Can you add some lean protein to your lunch? Maybe some chicken breast or the like?  



Michele1377 said:


> QOTD - This is really, really hard - but here goes -
> 
> M - mature (most of the time, lol)
> I - intelligent
> C - caring
> H - helpful
> E - efficient
> L - loyal
> E - enthusiastic
> 
> And keenercam - Resilient is a great word to use - I never thought much about resilience in the past - recently I was talking to my neighbor who is a therapist - we weren't having a "session" lol, but it kinda turned into one - we were discussing my oldest daughter (24) - and I was trying to find a rational explanation for why she does some of the things she does - long story short - my parents are similar to yours in the sense that they are not the most supportive now (or when I was growing up) - and they were most often physically and mentally abusive - my neighbor said to me - well you are lucky that you are a resilient person, and you have to accept that your daughter might not be as resilient as you are - and I had never thought of it that way. Resilience is a great thing, it allows us to move past the negative influences in our lives and become a better and stronger person in the end.



I have to agree on the importance of resilience.  I know people who are "totalled" by negative events in their lives and have a hard time getting back into the game.  I hope your daughter will become more resilient with time.  It must be so hard to see her having a hard time.



cclovesdis said:


> The Big E is actually short for the Eastern States Exposition. It features the "culture" of the 6 New England states. 4-H clubs participate. There are rides and lots of food, particularly of the deep-fried kind. It's about 35 minutes from where I live and I've only went once.



That sounds like so much fun!



BealsRwe said:


> Congrats on your half completions!  My goal is the coast to coast in 2011!
> 
> I am doing my very first half marathon at WDW in Jan 2011.  DH and I are doing the Wine and Dine half marathon relay in a few short weeks.  Next 5k for me is Sat 9/25.  Our goal was 12 races in 2010.



How is your training going for the WDW 1/2?  I am hoping to see you at the start line!



50sjayne said:


> 5-+5+5+4==how many kitties I have. I do have someone coming over to look at her today and I'm hoping-- but their main perogative is that a kitten gets along with their other cat and so far she is very growly at everyone...(totally cracks me up btw) She loves humans.
> O--Ocean. I love our pacific coast and am finally learning to eat the good stuff that comes out of it...
> S--smart--well---
> J--Jiggly--lol I've always been curvy
> A--amiable
> Y--young still
> N--naughty--also a good quality
> E--Earnest



I definitely need some friends who are "naughty".  You must be so much fun to hang out with!   



cherry-pops said:


> This is quite hard, I have a 'Y'
> 
> Cute
> Helpful
> Easy-Going
> Reliable
> Youthful
> Loving



LOL!!! Yeah, youthful is probably the best choice there. I am thinking "yeasty" or "yellow-bellied" wouldn't apply.  



mikamah said:


> Jeez, now I'm going to have a good cry.  I've been on the verge today, with my sisters 40th.  Those big milestones bring back memories.  Though on a funny note, I'm regifting the naughty present my sisters gave me for my 40th tonight.  It was never used, just so you know.  We have a sick sense of humor in my family.
> 
> I love reading today's answers to the qotd.  I thought I'd use mikamah so I could use the C for cries easily, but there's no c.  duh.  So I'll use mikamah, so I don't have a y.
> 
> M- Michael's Mommy
> I-Incredible!! I am on the WISH Incredibles team!!!!
> K- Krazy but fun
> A-Apple pie baker
> M-Motivated
> A-Always positive
> H-Happy
> 
> That was harder than I thought. English was not my strong suit. I asked Michael for an A adjective, and he said Awkward!!  Then he said I'm not awesome, like totally awesome like he is, but sort of awesome.  He just came back and told me that I am "a very cool person".



Michael is such a sweetie!  I'm sorry if you felt like crying today.    OMG! That dessert sounds delicious!



jbm02 said:


> QOTD for Saturday, September 18:  Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself
> 
> J = JAG (I'm an Army JAG)
> U= understanding (ha - my DD just suggested "underweight" - I love her!!! )
> D = determined
> E= energetic
> 
> Tomorrow is my 11 mile run in preparation for my half marathon in October.  I've been trying to map out a route that avoid busy or scary (not much of an area to run between road and cars) but it isn't easy.  Up until now I've been anle to do double or triple loops close to the house but that is getting really old.  I'm using mapmyroute....



Jude -- Good luck on your run today!!  Oh, and give your daughter an extra hug.  "Underweight" -- how sweet!!



Cupcaker said:


> Now on to my name...Jeanette seems hard,maybe I'll try Cupcake (it really is my nickname IRL).
> 
> C-caring
> U-unconditional
> P-petite
> C-creative, in situations (sometimes I feel like Lucy from I Love Lucy) or just with crafts/baking
> A-Artsy
> K-keeps going, things may knock me down, but eventually I get back up
> E-emotional
> 
> Yeah that was hard.  But I think that pretty much sums me up.



Oh, "creative"!! I am so jealous! I don't have a creative bone in my body.  That must bring the people around you so much pleasure!!




tigger813 said:


> Had a great day at the fair. Wasn't super busy but did our usual for the Saturday. Will be there again tomorrow. Sundays are usually good days when the weather is nice.
> 
> I had one piece of Pita bread and some hummus and 2 mini peppermint patties and a Special K bar. I also had a dish of pad thai with a grilled chicken stick. It was yummy! I drank water and my one soda throughout the day.
> 
> Came home and made some turkey kielbasa with some crackers and laughing cow cheese.
> 
> I think I will have a small drink. Nothing with milk. watching Back to the Future with the family.
> 
> QOTD:
> Trustworthy
> Imaginative
> Great friend
> Great cook
> Enjoying being here with all of you
> Real determined to reach my goal
> 13 is my lucky number



You had a great day, on-plan, yesterday.  WOW! That wasn't easy, I'm sure.  Have a great time today.  



tggrrstarr said:


> K rafty
> E ntertaining
> L oyal
> L oved dearly by my husband
> I ncredibly talented



"LOVED" is so good.   It enriches every moment of every day, doesn't it?



flipflopmom said:


> There is a lady we met there last week that is fostering a rescue dog that I think woudl be perfect for my mom.  I don't know if I 've told you that Daddy's dog got hit by a car and killed 3 weeks after he died.  I've been trying to talk mom into another one, and this little fella would be perfect for her.  Housebroken, crate and leash trained, only goes outside to potty a few times a day, very cuddly jack russell mix, calm, needs companionship.  I called to talk to her about it, she was crying.  Someone from church had brought her flowers.  Got me very upset.  Spent some time talking to DH about it all on the ride home, and told him that it bothered me that he doesn't seem to miss Daddy.  He started crying, too, and said that not a day goes by that he doesn't think about him, and gets upset a few days a week, too, but didn't want to say anything b/c he didn't want to make me more upset.  WhY did it take us 6 months to have this conversation?
> 
> .......
> 
> QOTD:
> f = fanatically organized
> l = loving
> i - inspirational
> p = patient
> f = fun
> l = laughter inducing, at least for CC
> o=
> p=
> m=
> o=
> m=
> 
> forget it.... too hard!
> T - talkative
> A = achiever
> R - reasurring
> Y - yells really loud at VT games, and gets crowd cheers going!
> N - nice
> 
> MUCH EASIER!!!



Taryn -- I really hope your Mom will be amenable to taking in a new furbaby.  And, I'm not sure how to say this the right way, but you are so fortunate to be missing your Dad.  I hope you can look at it as a blessing, that he is in your heart and mind evey day and that you miss him. 



tggrrstarr said:


> Now for the not so great part of the evening.  My BIL brought deserts for everyone.  I knew going in to the dinner that desert would be part of the meal, so I saved some calories for it.  He was very thoughtful and picked out a specific desert for each person, he made sure mine wasn't too bad!  It was a small individual strawberry shortcake.  So yummy.  I ate it like I hadn't had a desert in months.  Oh, that's right, I haven't!  It reminded me of the English Trifle at the Garden View tea lounge.



How sweet and thoughtful of your BIL!!!



Michele1377 said:


> Here are some links for water requirements. In order to calcuate your exact requirements you would have to know exactly how much urine you put out, how much water you are losing through sweat, etc. I don't think this is necessary for general purposes -
> 
> The About.com calculator is more specific - it takes water loss through vomiting, diarrhea and altitude into account - IMO - TMI, lol, as well as your weight and excercise level -
> 
> http://nutrition.about.com/library/blwatercalculator.htm
> 
> The Mayo Clinic (I prefer to look at websites that have some backbone behind them) gives general guidelines -
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/water/NU00283
> 
> Regardless, _*two to three gallons *_is too much - 1 liter = 1000cc
> there are 240cc in one cup and 16 cups in a gallon - so a gallon = 38400cc or almost 4 liters. If you are drinking 2 - 3 gallons of water a day that is roughly 8-12 liters which is way too much! You are going to really overburden your kidneys if you do this, not to mention throw off your sodium/potassium balance. I can't imagine how many trips to the bathroom anyone who drinks this much water makes,



Thank you for the links, Michele! I hadn't had a chance to do the research yet.



Connie96 said:


> *HH Part 2 - DH supports me by hanging out with DD while I head out to run. He also tries to help me not go too far off plan. My mom supports me by riding along on her bike during some runs - this is really helpful when I'm not really feeling it and I need a push. Mom also insists that I always pick our weekly lunch location so that she can't be responsible for sabotaging me. My sister was hanging out with us last night (to keep her mind occupied while her girls are with her ex; always stressful but, thankfully, infrequent) and she stopped at the convenience store on the way over to bring treats - she brought herself a Snickers ice cream bar, DH got a Tollhouse ice cream sandwich (his fave since WDW), DD got a pint of Cotton Candy ice cream (what 3yo wouldn't love pink and blue ice cream?) and for me... she brought a Skinny Cow ice cream sandwich. I think that qualifies as support. And, even when I'm not posting, just reading along here helps keep me on track and you have all been a real blessing to me.
> 
> *


*

WOW! how thoughtful! I am so glad you have all that support!



happysmyly said:



			Greetings all!!  Hope you slept well and are having a fabulous Sunday so far 

My name is Liz ("Hi, Liz" echoes through the crowd) and I am an obese food-a-holic 

Well - this summer kicked my behind and I am trying - I mean - I am in the process of getting back on track--and since this group helped me soooooo much last winter to get the ball rolling and the fat falling off - I've decided that this week I am going to read what I can during stolen moments in the day - and that I will post everyday.

Thank you all so much for being here and for all you post!!  May you be blessed with lots of success--whatever that means for you.

Thanks, Keenercam, for yesterday's QOTD - I fell asleep thinking about what I would write--which was a great way to fall asleep--thanks!!  So here goes
H - Happy, of course
A - Awed - by the beauties and wonders of this great world!!
P - Positive
P - Prepared
Y - Young in mind
S - Smart - I love using my brain to figure things out and keep learning
M - Mindful of others
Y - 'Yes' gal - If it doesn't 'matter' I say 'yes' - much more enjoyable for everyone that way
L - Loving
Y - Youth Leader - I work with the teens at my church - and LOVE it!!

And Sunday's - My 'Aha' moment for this journey?  I began January 2010 - and for months I had been really concerned with my blood pressure - it was getting high and I was having panic attacks at night that made me think I could be having a heart attack - and so my sister challenged me to join her in this challenge--and since I LOVE disney I decided to try it.  This board introduced me to sparkpeople--which was a tremendous tool to help me.  And - as I experienced success - the support and cheerleading here was fantabulously magical   I still am on the 'selfish' needy side of this whole thing--but know that eventually I will be able to be an example to others as you have been an example to me   to everyone here!!!

Have a magically Disney day - find the magic in your life 
 Liz
		
Click to expand...


Welcome, Liz!  It is so wonderful to have you here. So glad you found your way here.  
Okay, yesterday was crazy busy right up through about 11:15 last night, but I'll be back later to catch up.  Today is busy too.  Off to Costco to buy lots of fruits and veggies.*


----------



## lisah0711

keenercam said:


> Today is a day for us all to look at the positives in ourselves.   So, I thought I'd do something a bit different.  So, here's today's QOTD:
> 
> QOTD for Saturday, September 18:  Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself



L Loving
I Intelligent
S Sensitive (to the needs of others)
A Active (this is a new one but I am liking it! )

Whew!  That was a tough one.  This was a great question, Cam!  We've had the discussion about how hard it is to say positive things about ourselves in previous challenges and how that affects our success on this journey.    It was a good reminder to be kind to ourselves!  



mikamah said:


> That was harder than I thought. English was not my strong suit. I asked Michael for an A adjective, and he said Awkward!!  Then he said I'm not awesome, like totally awesome like he is, but sort of awesome.  He just came back and told me that I am "a very cool person".



Awww!  Isn't that guy a riot?   And so earnest!  Great job on the pjlla plan that let you enjoy your Mom's treat recipe!   

*Jude,* enjoy your run today!  

*Taryn,* I'm thinking of you and your family today!  



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Sunday, September 19:  Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?



I have to say that I did not have an "ah hah" moment -- more like good intentions of fixing things for years turning into a realization that good intentions were not going to cut it and that "some day is today!"



happysmyly said:


> Greetings all!!  Hope you slept well and are having a fabulous Sunday so far



 Liz!  Nice to see you!  

It is a cool and rainy morning here.  I slept until 6:45 am, which is late for me.  I've been needing to catch up on my rest.  DH and DS are still asleep.  They need to catch up on their rest, too.  Today is a laundry and getting ready for next week day.  Dinner is planned and purchased so we can stay home and take it easy.  I love those kind of days!   

Have a wonderful, peaceful and OP Sunday all!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Good Morning!
The last few days have been a huge challenge for me.  I feel like there are so many things I need to do, and not nearly enough time.  My life usually isn't so hectic, so this is a little new to me.  I know many of you are much busier and have so much more to balance and I am in total awe of you right now.  For the last few weeks, my exercise routine has been done in the evenings, and that has been fine.  I block out an hour for P90x and a half hour for my walk.  This has worked for me until this week.  There seems to be so much more I need to do (you don't even want to step into my kitchen!) so my mind is focused on all of that during my workouts.  I have the energy to complete them, but I end up cutting out early of the p90x (the last three times) so I can do other things.  I still complete my walk and am still under calories, so I don't feel like I am compromising too much on my total day, but I really want to get the most out of these workouts strengthwise.  Part of this is due to my work schedule.  We have been shorthanded for a while and are getting ready for a huge new product release (I don't even know what yet), so I've only been getting one day off a week.  At first this didn't phase me too much, but I think it finally is.  
My husband has been in a similar situation with his work schedule, so we haven't had as much time together either.  
My goal for the next week is to try getting up earlier than usual to try to get some of this out of the way early on to give me more time to do more of what I've been neglecting.  I am not a morning person, so this will be a challenge.  
Oh, crap.  I just looked at the clock and realized I have to shower and be at work in less than 40 minutes, I totally misjudged the time!  Oops..


----------



## 50sjayne

> There is a lady we met there last week that is fostering a rescue dog that I think woudl be perfect for my mom. I don't know if I 've told you that Daddy's dog got hit by a car and killed 3 weeks after he died. I've been trying to talk mom into another one, and this little fella would be perfect for her. Housebroken, crate and leash trained, only goes outside to potty a few times a day, very cuddly jack russell mix, calm, needs companionship. I called to talk to her about it, she was crying. Someone from church had brought her flowers. Got me very upset. Spent some time talking to DH about it all on the ride home, and told him that it bothered me that he doesn't seem to miss Daddy. He started crying, too, and said that not a day goes by that he doesn't think about him, and gets upset a few days a week, too, but didn't want to say anything b/c he didn't want to make me more upset. WhY did it take us 6 months to have this conversation?



It's time...

Meanwhile back at the ranch. Penney was adopted, all set to go. I was devastated of course but knew I'd get over it. Then the husband came in and started 'you sureing' me. Then he started crying. Then started us, renting our hair and clothes. Ok not that bad really-- so long story short Penney is adopted. By us. We are insane people. 

The poster (the one where she is in front--someone asked I forgot) is Sleeping Beauty-- a cardboard cut out I put on my wall ;-) 





Speakin' of Sleeping Beauties-- here's Penney helping me learn more about wine...





I then guiltily ate everything in sight. It was a cool night though. I sat out on the porch with the rain pouring down and it's warm still...nice-- needed a little kettle corn bought from the farms...
Today I'll be completely back on track!


----------



## cherry-pops

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Sunday, September 19:  Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?


 None of the clothes I had fitted anymore and need to buy new ones and even that wasn't easy.
I also started watching Biggest Loser and was in complete awe of what is possible. So inspired by that show, I think I will continue to watch it for many years.


----------



## jennz

Hello everyone...just pulling my head out of the sand and posting.  It's been a rough weekend here and I'm taking some control - I control what I put in my mouth, how I move my body, and posting on our thread.    I feel better already.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Afternoon Everyone,

I slept in this morning. I did sleep better last night than on Friday night, so that was good. I still woke up a few times, so I really needed to sleep in at least a little.

I haven't done much today, but I did workout for 50 minutes on the Wii/balance board. No gym today as my sister and BIL are already here. It's a family dinner day. They are having chicken drumsticks and chicken thighs, plus ribs. I am having chicken breast tenderloins-grilled, with nothing added to them. I'll have a nice large salad too. Had a great lunch as well.

Have a great day everyone!

CC



tggrrstarr said:


> I went to Salem for Halloween about 11 years ago with an ex boyfriend.  It was so much fun.  I couldn't believe how many people were there, and so many were in costume.  I've wanted to go back but haven't had a chance to yet.  Disney keeps coming up instead!  It must be so much fun to live nearby.  If you like Halloween.



Thank you tggrrstarr and Kathy for all the info! My BFF and I haven't talked about it in a few days, so I'm not sure what she is thinking anymore. She kept saying how going is one of her life-long dreams, so I definitely see it in her future. I'm not sure if we will go together or not because her brother mentioned that he was interested in going. I think I have a phone call to make. 




flipflopmom said:


> QOTD:
> f = fanatically organized
> l = loving
> i - inspirational
> p = patient
> f = fun
> l = laughter inducing, at least for CC
> o=
> p=
> m=
> o=
> m=
> 
> forget it.... too hard!
> T - talkative
> A = achiever
> R - reasurring
> Y - yells really loud at VT games, and gets crowd cheers going!
> N - nice
> 
> MUCH EASIER!!!



First, I am  (but I'm guessing you expected that !

Taryn- I think the rescue dog sounds perfect for your mom! So glad you and DH talked. I have been thinking about you this morning and am sending PD your way. 



tggrrstarr said:


> My husband has been extremely supportive during my weightloss.  So amazing.  He encourages and praises me daily, saying how proud and amazed he is at how I am doing, he brags to all of our friends & family about me and barely complains about all the healthy food I am buying (and forgeting to buy him his unhealthy food!)  He bought me flowers with a bonus gift card he earned and has just been the best support I could have.  He is the best thing that has ever happened to me!



DH sounds great to me! 

BIL does too!



Michele1377 said:


> Here are some links for water requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for finding these for us! I will be checking them out next.
> 
> 
> 
> Connie96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *CC, Cam, Rose* and any others who have mentioned enduring hateful behavior from their parents - I am so sorry that these things happened (or continue to happen), but I'm glad that your paths have led you here. It's really something to share this journey with each of you.
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm doing this by memory, which isn't terribly effective this time of day, so I guess I'm done.
> 
> *HH Part 2* - DH supports me by hanging out with DD while I head out to run. He also tries to help me not go too far off plan. My mom supports me by riding along on her bike during some runs - this is really helpful when I'm not really feeling it and I need a push. Mom also insists that I always pick our weekly lunch location so that she can't be responsible for sabotaging me. My sister was hanging out with us last night (to keep her mind occupied while her girls are with her ex; always stressful but, thankfully, infrequent) and she stopped at the convenience store on the way over to bring treats - she brought herself a Snickers ice cream bar, DH got a Tollhouse ice cream sandwich (his fave since WDW), DD got a pint of Cotton Candy ice cream (what 3yo wouldn't love pink and blue ice cream?) and for me... she brought a Skinny Cow ice cream sandwich. I think that qualifies as support. And, even when I'm not posting, just reading along here helps keep me on track and you have all been a real blessing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Connie! I am very glad I found these challenges too!
> 
> What an awesome support system you have!
> 
> Have a great day Dona!
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> Well, I had a fun time last night, but ate and drank more than I planned, so  today is a new day, and I will get right back on track.  My nephew drove us home, so we will ride our bikes over my sisters house this morning to get our car and also to help clean up.  I'm drinking lots of water now and I actually feel pretty good.  I learned a long time ago, if I drink too much, have a big glass of water before I go to bed, and it really does make a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great nice last night and way to get right back on track!
> 
> 
> 
> keenercam said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD for Sunday, September 19:  Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure that I really had an "ah hah" moment but, it didn't help that most of my clothes didn't fit and that my mom kept commenting on how "fat" I was.
> 
> 
> 
> happysmyly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings all!!  Hope you slept well and are having a fabulous Sunday so far
> 
> Have a magically Disney day - find the magic in your life
> Liz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to hear from you!
> 
> 
> 
> keenercam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great character traits! * I think most of us would have chosen a lot of those for you.*  Can you add some lean protein to your lunch? Maybe some chicken breast or the like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for saying that! Your support has been so great! I am thinking about driving down for my next WDW trip because I have a few people to meet on my way.
> 
> It's funny that you mentioned chicken breast because my parents did the grocery shopping yesterday and didn't buy much that is low-point, etc. They were good about it and gave me some money to go grocery shopping after my trip to the gym (best run/walk ever, btw) and one of things I bought was chicken breast. My father is going to grill them tonight when he is making less lean chicken and ribs for everyone else. I'll have plenty for the week. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a cool and rainy morning here.  I slept until 6:45 am, which is late for me.  I've been needing to catch up on my rest.  DH and DS are still asleep.  They need to catch up on their rest, too.  Today is a laundry and getting ready for next week day.  Dinner is planned and purchased so we can stay home and take it easy.  I love those kind of days!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you got some extra sleep today!
> 
> Enjoy your relaxing day!
> 
> 
> 
> tggrrstarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning!
> The last few days have been a huge challenge for me.  I feel like there are so many things I need to do, and not nearly enough time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50sjayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> so long story short Penney is adopted. By us. We are insane people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not insane, loving!
> 
> 
> 
> cherry-pops said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also started watching Biggest Loser and was in complete awe of what is possible. So inspired by that show, I think I will continue to watch it for many years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find BL inspiring too! I have learned quite a bit from it and look forward to watching it!
> 
> 
> 
> BealsRwe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our goal was 12 races in 2010.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! WTG!
> 
> 
> 
> jennz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone...just pulling my head out of the sand and posting.  It's been a rough weekend here and I'm taking some control - I control what I put in my mouth, how I move my body, and posting on our thread.    I feel better already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTG getting back on track!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cupcaker

Today is another study day.  I got a lot done yesterday so that was good.  TOM comes by for a visit tomorrow.  Im already feeling blah.  Im really going to have to push myself to exercise this week.  Hmm maybe I should pick up some of that cranberry juice to get rid of bloating.



cclovesdis said:


> Your BF sounds like a keeper to me! What a great support he is!
> 
> Also, what are you studying? Did I miss this? Sorry.



Thanks, I agree!  Im actually studying Program Evaluation.

Program Evaluation analyzes a program to see if it is effective, identifies what parts of a program is the most effect, and provides information to help strengthen the program.  Examples of programs would be things like school reading programs, sports programs, intervention programs, and even our BL challenge can be considered a program!

I really enjoy it.  I feel like I get to help to provide better services to those who are in the program.  Currently I am evaluating two mentoring programs.  Whats great about evaluating a program is that it solidifies what people think are working and helps provide information to strengthen the parts that people are unsure of.  Sorry for the long response, Im really passionate about it.  Its been my life for the past 3 years, and probably 3 more years 



Michele1377 said:


> Here are some links for water requirements.



Thanks I'll check them out.



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Sunday, September 19:  Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?



I think it was seeing myself weigh more than I ever have in my life.  I felt horrible (I was only wearing stretchy clothes because nothing else fit), I looked  horrible (really- once I started losing weight, my hair became nicer and my skin started clearing up), and I was unhappy.  Thats what started my journey, with the help of others of course.  



tggrrstarr said:


> My goal for the next week is to try getting up earlier than usual to try to get some of this out of the way early on to give me more time to do more of what I've been neglecting.  I am not a morning person, so this will be a challenge.



It takes a while to get used to, but its a good way to wake you up.  Good luck 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  I'll probably be back on later.

Jeanette


----------



## stitch'sgirl

Hi Lisa,
I would like to join the group - I guess better late than never!


----------



## stitch'sgirl

stitch'sgirl said:


> Hi Lisa,
> I would like to join the group - I guess better late than never!



Ooops, forgot to say I was a Loser!!


----------



## keenercam

cruisindisney said:


> S incere
> U nderstanding
> S illy
> A ddictive (in a good way)
> N ice
> 
> Wow, that was harder than I thought it would be.



I don't think that should have been hard for you, at all! I can think of many adjectives for you including sweet, understanding, supportive, attentive (to the needs of your fellow BLers) and nice, for sure.  Glad you thought of some I'd have chosen for you, as well. 



lisah0711 said:


> L Loving
> I Intelligent
> S Sensitive (to the needs of others)
> A Active (this is a new one but I am liking it! )
> 
> Whew!  That was a tough one.  This was a great question, Cam!  We've had the discussion about how hard it is to say positive things about ourselves in previous challenges and how that affects our success on this journey.    It was a good reminder to be kind to ourselves!
> 
> . . .
> 
> It is a cool and rainy morning here.  I slept until 6:45 am, which is late for me.  I've been needing to catch up on my rest.  DH and DS are still asleep.  They need to catch up on their rest, too.  Today is a laundry and getting ready for next week day.  Dinner is planned and purchased so we can stay home and take it easy.  I love those kind of days!
> 
> Have a wonderful, peaceful and OP Sunday all!



Lisa -- For "S" you could have also put sweet or supportive.  Glad you "slept in" a bit.  I hope the rest of your day is somewhat restful.



tggrrstarr said:


> . . . . Part of this is due to my work schedule.  We have been shorthanded for a while and are getting ready for a huge new product release (I don't even know what yet), so I've only been getting one day off a week.  At first this didn't phase me too much, but I think it finally is.
> 
> . . . .
> 
> Oh, crap.  I just looked at the clock and realized I have to shower and be at work in less than 40 minutes, I totally misjudged the time!  Oops..



I hope you made it to work on time. I am really impressed at your discipline in carving out that activity time.  I am sorry you are feeling so busy but I hope your work schedule calms down abit. 



50sjayne said:


> Ok not that bad really-- so long story short Penney is adopted. By us. We are insane people.
> 
> The poster (the one where she is in front--someone asked I forgot) is Sleeping Beauty-- a cardboard cut out I put on my wall ;-)



Oh, I'm so happy that Penny has found a forever home with you.  She looks like such a darling. Thank you for answering my question about the poster behind her. That is really cool!



cherry-pops said:


> None of the clothes I had fitted anymore and need to buy new ones and even that wasn't easy.
> I also started watching Biggest Loser and was in complete awe of what is possible. So inspired by that show, I think I will continue to watch it for many years.



It is wonderful that you were so inspired; I think that show has done even more for the viewers than it has for the participants.  I've only seen one or two episodes and spent a lot of time crying.



jennz said:


> Hello everyone...just pulling my head out of the sand and posting.  It's been a rough weekend here and I'm taking some control - I control what I put in my mouth, how I move my body, and posting on our thread.    I feel better already.



Hey, sweetie. I am so sorry you've had a rough week.  Sending you a huge hug.  



cclovesdis said:


> I haven't done much today, but I did workout for 50 minutes on the Wii/balance board. No gym today as my sister and BIL are already here. It's a family dinner day. They are having chicken drumsticks and chicken thighs, plus ribs. I am having chicken breast tenderloins-grilled, with nothing added to them. I'll have a nice large salad too. Had a great lunch as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for saying that! Your support has been so great! I am thinking about driving down for my next WDW trip because I have a few people to meet on my way.
> 
> It's funny that you mentioned chicken breast because my parents did the grocery shopping yesterday and didn't buy much that is low-point, etc. They were good about it and gave me some money to go grocery shopping after my trip to the gym (best run/walk ever, btw) and one of things I bought was chicken breast. My father is going to grill them tonight when he is making less lean chicken and ribs for everyone else. I'll have plenty for the week. Thanks!



So glad that your parents are understanding about your desire to eat healthier.  If you have a Costco near you they sell a huge frozen bag of grilled chicken breast strips. I don't remember how much it is, but probably less than $10 and you could have grilled chicken at hand very readily for sandwiches, salads, stir-fry. 

BTW, if you are ever driving to WDW, we are less than 10 minutes off of 95 and would LOVE for you to visit or spend a night on your way there or back.  Keep it in mind!



Cupcaker said:


> Program Evaluation analyzes a program to see if it is effective, identifies what parts of a program is the most effect, and provides information to help strengthen the program.  Examples of programs would be things like school reading programs, sports programs, intervention programs, and even our BL challenge can be considered a program!
> 
> I really enjoy it.  I feel like I get to help to provide better services to those who are in the program.  Currently I am evaluating two mentoring programs.  Whats great about evaluating a program is that it solidifies what people think are working and helps provide information to strengthen the parts that people are unsure of.  Sorry for the long response, Im really passionate about it.  Its been my life for the past 3 years, and probably 3 more years



Jeanette -- Your job sounds amazing! It must be wonderful to know that what you are doing is improving services that are being provided and that your feedback is edifying to others. Wow!!  That must give you such a sense of satisfaction at the end of every day.




stitch'sgirl said:


> Hi Lisa,
> I would like to join the group - I guess better late than never!



stitch'sgirl -- Welcome!!   So happy to have you here. Jump right in. Tell us something about you.  Would love to hear your answer to today's question of the day. It would be a great way for us all to get to know you, and whether you like it or not  we'll get you thinking positively about yourself right from the beginning.


----------



## jbm02

stitch'sgirl said:


> Hi Lisa,
> I would like to join the group - I guess better late than never!



Hi!!  This is a great group - glad you found us!! 

...and I have to ask - where/what is the "mitten state'?????

Pretty good weekend here.  DS's JV football team won, DD's Pop Warner team won (she cheers) and I finished my 11 mile run.  Three more weeks til my first half marathon.  Thank God for Advil.  

DH and DS are busy with yardwork, I'm doing the dreaded job of matching socks and DD is making chocolate chip cookies to send to some of my friends serving in Afghanistan.  It's a beautiful fall day here - leaves are just starting to change, the days are slightly warm and it "smells" like fall.  Yay!!!  Now if my darn Bills would just get it in gear...!!!
Off to my parents for dinner tonight.  Catch everyone tomorrow!
Jude


----------



## keenercam

*Jude *-- What a fun weekend your family has had!! It is so sweet of DD to bake cookies.     congrats on your 11 mile run. Have fun tonight. You have to carb re-load, right?  

I can't believe it is already Sunday afternoon.  The weekend is flying by!  Ours has been so busy but so productive.  Friday night was the football game (I was wrong, BTW, DS's school's team won 35-6; the other team scored with less than 6 seconds left).  

Yesterday, I did my 3 mile walk and then went to the farmer's market for fruits & veggies and meats and fresh flowers.  Then one of my BFFs came to visit.  We had lunch together and then went shopping -- Bed Bath & Beyond, Christmas Tree Shoppe, Target and Michaels.  Then home to cook broccoli to take to DD22's apartment (she was cooking dinner for us).  We left here around 5:30, stopped to buy dessert and then had a lovely evening at DD's apt. with her and her apartment mate.  Jenn made us whole wheat pasta with sauce & grilled chicken, and we added broccoli to our plates.  We all watched "The Backup Plan" which was fun and Marie and I got home around 11 or 11:15.  This morning, we had breakfast, went shopping at Costco, and then home for lunch. She left, Andrew is studying, Howard is watching the Steelers game, and I am finally getting back on line to catch up here.

I had thought to ask DH to go to a movie but I'm pretty wiped out and will enjoy cooking for the week instead.

I wanted to give you all an early warning-- in the next couple of days, I am going to ask you to post your favorite recipe that takes 5 ingredients or less.  So, start thinking now.  

Alright, I am off to log my food and plan some menus.  I meant to tell you guys. My weight is down nearly 3 pounds since Thursday morning, so it has helped me stay disciplined this weekend and I am hoping for that "WHOOSH" for next week's weigh in.


----------



## Michele1377

Don't really know if there was one ah-ha moment - much more like years of feeling this way - 
I had lost a lot of weight (about 80lbs) in 1997-1998 - then got pregnant and had our 2nd daughter, then 18 mos later I had another daughter. I never regained all of my weight, but at this point I am only 25 lbs below my highest weight ever -
Most of the weight gain has occurred over the past 2 yrs - not sure why b/c I don't think I significantly changed my eating habits, although I admit I have slacked off considerably on the amount of exercise that I do. I have been slowily trying to get back on track with that -
So for me the recent series of weight loss failures has caused me to more closely examine what I can do to seriously commit to weight loss - and then I found this group here on the DIS boards and I felt like this time it will work.


----------



## maiziezoe

*QOTD for Sunday, September 19: Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?*

Indeed, I did. Christmas day 2009... two things happened. First, I went to my parents house for dinner and my mom took a family picture and printed it up for all of us (my parents, brother and my grandma). I could NOT believe how large I was. I had been small my entire life (had a bout of bulimia for several years from my teens to my 30's), I just couldn't believe what I was seeing. My second moment that day was later that night when I pulled out the Wii Fit my H had gotten me for Christmas (I asked for one). In front of my children and H I stepped on that stupid thing and witnessed what my weight really was... not what I thought it was. 2 a-ha moments in one day. 51 pounds later, I am a different person. 



jennz said:


> Hello everyone...just pulling my head out of the sand and posting.  It's been a rough weekend here and I'm taking some control - I control what I put in my mouth, how I move my body, and posting on our thread.    I feel better already.



 to my special buddy!!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Okay I'm back again trying to get caught up. I'm not having very good luck with multi quotes, so I'll try to do them again in a bit. Maybe it's that I'm quoting posts that are too long and already full of quotes 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good for you on recognizing this early!  Sophie was 3 before I even began to think of myself again!  In fact, I started my WL journey 1 week after her 3rd bday!  However, I am NOT good at putting myself first, at all!



Yeah it's good that I recognize it, but I also realize that it's tougher than some people would expect. My poor DS came down with another sinus infection this week, so I had to take a back seat this week. I'm hoping that this week will go better now that he's feeling better and that I'll be able to get back to taking came of myself.


----------



## dvccruiser76

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- 1. Wore a size 12 pant for the first time in a long time this week.
> 2. Ran 7 miles....longest run to date
> 3. Hit my half way goal.  Official lost 30 of the 60lbs that was
> a 2.2lb weight loss for the week.



Yay  smaller pants and 7 miles, you go! That's great progress. 



tggrrstarr said:


> Wow, I can't keep up!
> I am happy that all my hard work this week paid off- I lost 4.6 lbs.



4.6lbs is awesome, now that's dedication 



tigger813 said:


> For lunch I ate 2 Morningstar Farms mushroom lover's burgers! OMG they were sooooo good!



Huh  What are these and where do you find them? I love mushrooms. 



nettii said:


> So proud to say Im down a total of 4lbs!
> 
> Im having seriouse disney withdrawls so I think Im going to get my Halloween stuff this will either help or make it worse! LOL



4 pounds, great job 

I hear you on the Disney withdrawal. We haven't been in a few years. My DS is about 14 months old and I don't want to bring him yet so we did Disney's Hilton Head in May and are going on the Disney Dream next May and the Fantasy the year after. If you look at the small box at the top of the Disboards there is a link to where someone posted the whole MNSHP fireworks show. It helped with my withdrawals. I also watched 2 Disney behind the scenes tv shows on the Travel Channel this week to fill my void. 

Too funny, I love holidays and did the same thing with my decorations 2 weeks ago. Though when I took out my Mickey pumpkin from my trip to MNSHP a few years ago I wanted to go again. I feel your pain 



brinalyn530 said:


> Well, I have to add a new positive aspect I went to the running store at lunch to find something more comfortable to run in for tomorrow. I was set to buy XL shorts or a skirt, but they didnt have any XLs. The lady convinced me to try on a L to see how I liked the style of the skirt over capris and IT FIT ! So then I tried on the shorts in L and THEY FIT TOO  ! The last time I put anything on my bum that was smaller than XL was before I was pregnant with my son  that was ten years ago!



 That's the best feeling. Keep up the good work!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Rose&Mike said:


> I was down again. 2.4 from last week.



Great job 



ireland_nicole said:


> I lost over 4 lbs this week



Awesome job 



cherry-pops said:


> I just booked a 4 day trip to Disneyland Paris for March 2011!



Yay, have you been before? We went in Sep/Oct of 08. If you have any questions, just PM me. 

*Lisa* - Happy belated Anniversary. Hope it was a great one!


----------



## dvccruiser76

jenanderson said:


> There is no way I am going to catch up tonight.  We just got home from the Mud Run and I am totally exhausted.  I had an incredible amount of fun.  I conquered the mud and decided that I am strong beyond belief!



Jen, you go  That looks amazing! You look great, I wish I could do a workout like that 



tggrrstarr said:


> Can Mickey give me $500 instead of $100?



Now that made me laugh 

I have to admit, I've ben skimming a bit. When I realized how far behind I was, I was a little overwhelmed


----------



## tigger813

Back from the 2nd day of the festival! It was GREAT! I'm exhausted though! I did well with eating. I had my smoothie this morning and then DH and I did the sampling of pulled pork. Then I had a watermelon slushie. I came home and had 2 pieces of leftover pizza and some cheesy garlic bread. Not been super hungry which is good. I got a few Christmas presents and the girls had a blast. DD2 spent at least 2 hours in the bouncy houses!!!! She's wiped out!

Back to working out in the morning. Plan on doing 2 miles on the elliptical at 5:15 and then I'll do my 5K after I pick up DD2s car seat that I left in the rental car on Friday or do it after DD2 gets home from Kindergarten at 12:10. I also might run to WalMart as there's one near by.

I hope to get in a few laps during DD1s soccer practice tomorrow after dancing. Not sure what we'll be eating the next 3 days. I'll have to look into that in the morning too.

Back to watching the Patriots game! GO PATS!!!!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*QOTD: It is almost time for Fall. What are you looking forward to about the new season? It doesn't have to be related to working on your healthy/healthier lifestyle, but it can be!*

I just love the fall  I enjoy the weather, buying fall clothes as if I was shopping for school clothes like I did when I was younger, putting up my Halloween decorations, all of my favorite shows start up again, the leaves change color and the Topsfield Fair is back! The only thing that I enjoy more than fall in New England is fall in WDW 



lisah0711 said:


> Hope that you are feeling better soon, jenn!


 
Yes, hope you are back to feeling yourself. Unfortunately I have joined those of you with colds. 



pjlla said:


> *(SHE PAUSES TO ENJOY SPECTROMAGIC MUSIC ON DISRADIO!!) *


 
Oh I just love that song. I was listening it to it this week watching Disney behind the scenes on the Travel Channel. 

You go with your menus. I feel like a short order cook. I'm following WW, my husband is doing Atkins and my DS (14 months) doesn't eat too much yet. He has his usual standbys, but it's tough making dinners. 



tigger813 said:


> I'm back from a great yearly check up!!!!!! Drumroll please........
> 
> Down 18 pounds since last August!!!! motivation then what is!!!!!


 
Great job


----------



## Cupcaker

Just a quick post- As I was cleaning out my book bag, I found a Meal Planning Guide my dietitian gave me.  Its great for having a handy packet that tells you the serving sizes for different foods.  I found a copy online if anyone is interested in it, just click on the link above.

It gives this handly little picture for estimating portion sizes based on your hand.  3oz of cooked meat=your palm; 1c.=your fist; 1tb=your thumb, 1tsp=tip of your thumb.  I think its easier for me to remember it this way since I always have my hand in front of me


----------



## dvccruiser76

goldcupmom said:


> Lord knows I try!  DH doesn't help.  Basically says nothing to anyone, even me.  When I try to encourage him or compliment him on his loss (and it shows) I am told to stop and it's none of my business.  Tough group here.  I THINK DS21 might be starting to get it after I started crying in front of his friends when he jokingly said it last week.  Maybe.....



Oh no, I sure hope he realizes the error of his ways


----------



## MacG

Cupcaker said:


> Just a quick post- As I was cleaning out my book bag, I found a Meal Planning Guide my dietitian gave me.  Its great for having a handy packet that tells you the serving sizes for different foods.  I found a copy online if anyone is interested in it, just click on the link above.
> 
> It gives this handly little picture for estimating portion sizes based on your hand.  3oz of cooked meat=your palm; 1c.=your fist; 1tb=your thumb, 1tsp=tip of your thumb.  I think its easier for me to remember it this way since I always have my hand in front of me



Thanks for posting this guide....very helpful.

Week 3 HH Challenge 


keenercam said:


> For part two of the challenge, post your thoughts about emotional support.  You can give a shout out thank you to someone, talk about how someone has supported you, post about what has happened when you try to do it on your own or anything else about the topic.
> 
> Here's to a happy and healthy week!
> Jen



Emotional support is extremely important to me when I'm trying to lose weight and be healthy. When I feel that someone "has my back" I can draw on it during moments of weakness. Having emotional support also helps me pick myself up and dust myself off when I do slip.....we all have our moments. 

Luckily I have have a very supportive family. My DH, and my girls are always ready to cheer me on. I love it when I give them a report about losing weight and they congratulate me : ) My girls have gone to the gym with me even when they don't want to....I always thank them for that : ) My DH watches the kids a lot during the weekends so I can go to the gym. Even when we are on vacation they make sure we carve out time for me to use the hotel gym. My sisters are very supportive as well, they always notice when I lose weight and tell me I look good. When my family isn't around (and sometimes when they are around) and I am feeling a need for emotional support I just read this board for support. Isn't it funny how people who have a common goal and you've have never met can be so supportive. You are all wonderful and I'm glad to be getting to know everyone

Kim


----------



## keenercam

Michele1377 said:


> Don't really know if there was one ah-ha moment - much more like years of feeling this way -
> I had lost a lot of weight (about 80lbs) in 1997-1998 - then got pregnant and had our 2nd daughter, then 18 mos later I had another daughter. I never regained all of my weight, but at this point I am only 25 lbs below my highest weight ever -
> Most of the weight gain has occurred over the past 2 yrs - not sure why b/c I don't think I significantly changed my eating habits, although I admit I have slacked off considerably on the amount of exercise that I do. I have been slowily trying to get back on track with that -
> So for me the recent series of weight loss failures has caused me to more closely examine what I can do to seriously commit to weight loss - and then I found this group here on the DIS boards and I felt like this time it will work.



I am so impressed that you are able to work on this effort with 3 children.  I wouldn't drive myself too crazy at this point on the activity, since just keeping up with 3 kids probably keeps you hopping.  I'm really glad you found us!



maiziezoe said:


> 51 pounds later, I am a different person.


51 pounds is so inspiring!!    Keep up the great work!



dvccruiser76 said:


> My poor DS came down with another sinus infection this week, so I had to take a back seat this week. I'm hoping that this week will go better now that he's feeling better and that I'll be able to get back to taking came of myself.


Sending good vibes  and pixiedust pixiedust that DS will feel better really quickly.  Sinus infections are so painful and exhausting.



tigger813 said:


> Back to working out in the morning. Plan on doing 2 miles on the elliptical at 5:15 and then I'll do my 5K after I pick up DD2s car seat that I left in the rental car on Friday or do it after DD2 gets home from Kindergarten at 12:10. I also might run to WalMart as there's one near by.
> 
> I hope to get in a few laps during DD1s soccer practice tomorrow after dancing. Not sure what we'll be eating the next 3 days. I'll have to look into that in the morning too.



Congrats on being so in control and for having an activity plan for tomorrow!  



MacG said:


> Luckily I have have a very supportive family. My DH, and my girls are always ready to cheer me on. I love it when I give them a report about losing weight and they congratulate me : ) My girls have gone to the gym with me even when they don't want to....I always thank them for that : ) My DH watches the kids a lot during the weekends so I can go to the gym. Even when we are on vacation they make sure we carve out time for me to use the hotel gym. My sisters are very supportive as well, they always notice when I lose weight and tell me I look good. When my family isn't around (and sometimes when they are around) and I am feeling a need for emotional support I just read this board for support. Isn't it funny how people who have a common goal and you've have never met can be so supportive. You are all wonderful and I'm glad to be getting to know everyone
> 
> Kim



That is an awesome support system you have in place there!  It's great that your family is so helpful.  

 QOTD for Sunday, September 19:  Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?

I know I've told this story before (in my WISH journal if nowhere else), but my a-ha moment came on January 6, 2005.  I had been diagnosed with a potentially fatal heart condition in February 1995.  It should have been curable but 3 heart surgeries had failed.  As the condition wore my body down, I was increasingly fatigued, barely making it through shortened work days, not driving because of near blackouts and unable to go up and down the steps in my house more than once or twice a day.  When I woke up after the fourth heart surgery and found out my condition was cured, I decided to re-take control of my life, get healthy and get active.  I have been very overweight for all my life that I can remember and had stretch marks by the time I was 10.   Once my heart was healthy again, I decided to start training to walk the 2006 WDW 1/2 marathon.  Once I accomplished that goal, I had a new lightbulb moment where I realized that I can achieve anything if I am willing to work for it. 

Well, I am wiped out.  I am calling my hour of very fast shopping at Costco, walking up and down every aisle, lifting all those heavy bulk items, carrying it all into the house and then being on my feet for hours, unloading groceries, reorganizing cabinets (up and down a mini stepladder), making lunches and dinners for today and lunches for tomorrow, mopping the kitchen floor, unloading and re-loading the dishwasher, etc. my 20 minutes of exercise for the day.  LOL!  I have to lay everything out for physical therapy tomorrow, pack all my shower stuff and work clothes, and pack a gym bag for tomorrow night.  Then, I am off to take a nice bath (still achy from those 3 miles yesterday) and try to get to bed before 10.

Have a great night my friends!


----------



## keenercam

Oops! Wanted to post the QOTD for tomorrow since I won't be on until about 9:30 a.m.

QOTD for Monday, September 20:  What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?


----------



## my3princes

I'm going to try to catch up.  I had a post ready last night and the boards went down   Hopefully I'll remember some of it.

I have a very strong support system.  My kids will remind me that I'm on a diet if they see me heading towards items that they know I shouldn't have and my husband will stay on plan with me and he will exercise with me.  He's my hero   My parents can be supportive, but my Mother will sometimes try to sabotage me by cooking things that she knows is not on my plan then complaining about how hard she worked making xxx and I'm not eating it.  I think I've told her no enough times now that I don't feel guilty.

M  Magnificient Mom
Y  Young (I feel that way even if my age doesn't agree)
3  3 wonderful boys
P  Pretty
R  Relentless
I  Intellegent
N  Nurturing
C  Creative and Crafty
E  Energetic
S  Sexy

Today QOTD:  Mine wasn't really a moment, but more of a realization.  I realized that I was a size 20, the biggest and heaviest I had ever been in my entire life.  I had used the excuse for years that i was going to have more children so why put forth the effort to lose.  I knew that I was finished having children and I knew that my children were faster that I was.  That is when I finally made the decision to diet for the first time in my life (I was never overweight before children)  Dh and I went on Atkins and I lost 50 lbs in 4 months.  Since that time 6 years ago, I have gained a few lbs, lost a few lbs, but never made it to my goal weight.    I have lost 60 lbs, but our last vacation sabotaged that and I'm working at losing that weight then onto those last few lbs.



keenercam said:


> Oops! Wanted to post the QOTD for tomorrow since I won't be on until about 9:30 a.m.
> 
> QOTD for Monday, September 20:  What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?



That totally depends on how committed I am to my diet.  When I am totally committed, There is nothing that could come into my house and temt me.  If I'm only partially committed, any sweet could do the job.


----------



## cruisindisney

QOTD for Sunday, September 19: Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?  I think it was my last trip to Disney World.  Being on the rides and having to pull the seatbelt all the way and wondering if it was going to fasten.  I was mortified.  It was a big eye opener.  

Did I say that the BL contestants said 2-3 gallons?  If so, I screwed up.  It was 1-2 gallons.  Sorry about the confusion.  Don't know what I was typing.  Maybe I was thinking about the number of times I fill my big water bottle each day.

Still having headaches, but I have a dr appt tomorrow to see what she thinks is causing them.  Neighbor believes I'm not eating enough.  I don't think that's the problem since I was a very bad girl yesterday and still had headaches.

Oh, I need to talk about my support.  My DH is great most of the time.  He eats the low cal/low fat meals that I fix without complaint and makes sure I have the time I need to workout.  He also is so excited when I pack up the clothes that are too big and take them to goodwill.  He does have those moments when he starts telling me what I can't eat and I don't do well when someone tries to tell me what I can't do.  I just want to show you that I can do it.


----------



## MacG

keenercam said:


> Oops! Wanted to post the QOTD for tomorrow since I won't be on until about 9:30 a.m.
> 
> QOTD for Monday, September 20:  What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?



That's an easy one....there are a few things I can't have in my view. 
1. chips, potato and tortilla
2. cookies, Oreos or Chips Ahoy 

If these foods are in the kitchen they call me. "ooooh Oreos/chips...eat me...soo good...crunchy....yum" I've asked the kids and DH to hide them so I won't eat them. 

The funny thing is, the other day I went into the dining room where they "hid" the cookies and they were sitting on the sideboard. Not hidden very well. I guess "hidden" is not the right word, it's more like out of sight and not in the kitchen. I guess it's only kryptonite in the kitchen. 

Kim


----------



## my3princes

I thought I'd share a picture of DH with his Street Rod yesterday


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jenanderson said:


> I have decided that I am not weak and I am not giving in.  I will post about my mud race later tonight (have to run DD to dance in a few minutes) but I will say that I finished in the top 1/3 out of all the participants...men and woman.  There were 1600 people who started the race and 400 never even crossed the finish line.  I have looked at the photos, thought about all the wonderful things you all said here and thought about how strong I felt.  I have decided that I am an amazing person and that this moment in my life is hard but I will run through it with a smile on my face like I do each race.



Jen I am so glad to hear you say this.  You are strong and an amazing person.  Keep thinking positive....good things will eventually come your way.



jenanderson said:


> It is long but there you have the mud run the best I can explain it.



Jen you are absolutely amazing.  This sounds like something you would do in the army.  I am so amazed by you.  I would love to try something like this some day.  Just dont know if I am there yet.  Great job.  I bet you are so proud.



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Saturday, September 18:  Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself



L- Loving
I- Incredible
N- Nice
D- Determined
S- Strong
A- Awesome
Y- Young at heart



flipflopmom said:


> T - talkative
> 
> Y - yells really loud at VT games, and gets crowd cheers going!



Where you voted life of the party in high school?  This is the image Im starting to get.



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Sunday, September 19:  Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?



I think my Ah Hah moments were seeing pictures of myself and realizing how big I was getting.  Also I got a promotion in march and went from wearing scrubs to dress clothes to work.  I barely had any clothes to wear that fit.  I realized at that point that I needed to do something about it.



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Monday, September 20:  What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?



OREO COOKIES- enough said.

Taryn: I hope you made it through today.  I am thinking of you

Happy birthday to those celebrating this week: shannon, my3princes, and anyone else I may be missing.

I was pages behind...I havent checked in since friday.  I missed you guys.

My weekend was pretty busy.  I also seemed to pick up the head cold everyone was passing around.  So between the two I just didnt get on the computer much.

My eating was a little rocky this weekend.  We went to my nana's last night and played pokeno with everyone.  I had a good time but snacked a little too much.  Today was another day of snacking at my nana's.  I really need to figure out a better plan for trips to my nana's.  I did manage to get a 3.7 mile run in today.

Exciting news to report:  I registered today to run the tunnel to towers 5K next sunday in New York City.  It is in memory of a firefighter who was off duty on 9/11.  He heard what had happend and tried to drive to the towers.  He got stopped in traffic right outside the battery tunnel.  He got out in his gear and ran to the towers.  He died that day leaving behind his wife and 5 children.  This race traces his steps on that fateful day.  I am running it with my best friend and her dad who is a fireman for the city.  Her husband and brother are also fireman.  I think this will be a great race to participate in.  I hope emotionally I can be strong.  Even though the attacks happened 9 years ago the memories are still so fresh in my mind.


----------



## flipflopmom

Thanks everyone.  It's been a much tougher day than I even thought, feels like an xray vest is on my chest.  The picnic was a disaster for me.  It was just a reminder of how much Daddy loved the outdoors, his family together, the park.  There was just a huge, black, gaping hole.  Everyone else seemed to have a good time.  It's tough to be Daddy's little girl without Daddy.  It's like I'm having a nightmare, that I know the ending, and when I wake up, it won't be okay again.  

I lost it when DH had to come home and go to bed, and then again when he left for work.  I just feel like I have nothing, no one.  I can't gain strength from the girls right now.  I have a million things I need to do tonight, and I can't make myself do any of it.  I really just want to take tomorrow off.  I might see if someone can come in for the afternoon, Monday mornings are wild for us.  Or, I might wait and take Wed.  I don't know.  

A LOT happened this weekend, I need to mega post, when I feel up to it.

Night.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Eek I'm behind again already.    I'll try to read and catch up in the morning.  My darling Zoe is in her shower and I'll have to be sure she gets to bed and usually she'll be up all night if I don't go read with her in bed(YES she is in my bed ARGH).  We gotta be up a little earlier than we are used to since she will be riding on the bus again.  I just can't keep the car fueled up for it.  I don't like watching other people help cover my fuel needs.    So after I do my job search, resume spamming I'll try to remember to read up the last 10 pages or so I'm behind. 

Tomorrow will be interesting I have to go see what this pep squad Zoe is joining at school is all about.  I know they start learning for the cheer squad and cheer on the flag football team. She was begging big time to join. It cost $5 so not bad and I sure hope it includes whatever uniform they need. It didn't say any extra fees for them.  Probably will have a shirt and specific dress code.  I'll see tomorrow at 5pm I guess.  I'll be busy with pep squad and violin performances this year I see.   If I can get employed she wants to take ballet. But then I can put the money her dad sends towards that over our living expenses.


----------



## mikat

Hi all, I just learned about the W.I.S.H. board and I was wondering if it is too late for me to join the Fall Challenge?


----------



## Connie96

I've been on a couple times today, but didn't have time to post.

I'm proud that I did exercise on Friday and Saturday - those days seem to be the easiest to skip, but I rearranged my regimen a bit this week and I think it helped.

My Monday weigh-in is tomorrow. I think I had a good week. We'll see if the scale agrees. I will admit that I used the "well, I did run 7 miles this morning" a couple too many times on Saturday, but I was conscious of it each time so I'm ok with it.



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Monday, September 20:  What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?



Well, I have confessed previously about peanut butter being a big trigger food for me. Ice cream can be dangerous, but I did buy some yesterday. I'll see how long I can make it last. 

Good night folks! Have a great week.


----------



## flipflopmom

tggrrstarr said:


> I've been trying some new things this week, I wondered if my calories were too low, so I have been eating about 2-300 more.  Tonight we went out to dinner with my in-laws, so I planned out my calories in advance.  I stepped out of my comfort zone and got the salmon with a sweet potato & brocolli.  I ate half the potato and didn't hate the salmon.  In fact, I almost liked it.  I will keep trying it in the future.


Good for you, and so sweet about your dessert.  



Connie96 said:


> *Taryn *- I thought Greek yogurt was pretty weird the first time I tried it. The flavored ones are pretty easy to get used to, but the plain has more protein. In an effort to adjust, I stirred in about 1/2 a packet of Truvia.


Thanks.  What is Truvia?



mikamah said:


> Well, I had a fun time last night, but ate and drank more than I planned, so  today is a new day, and I will get right back on track.  I learned a long time ago, if I drink too much, have a big glass of water before I go to bed, and it really does make a difference.


Water is the key to fixing a  lot of evils!  Good job getting back on track, and thank you.



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Sunday, September 19:  Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?


Yep, Jan.18th of this year I went to the dr. for a sinus infection, strep, and ear infections.  Got on the scale and  My heaviest weight ever had been 235, but I lost down to 175 on Atkins. After getting pregnant w/ Sophie, and then daddy, it just crept back up. I had officially gotten to where I never wanted to be again, 218.  63 pounds later, I feel and evidently look like a new person!



happysmyly said:


> My name is Liz ("Hi, Liz" echoes through the crowd) and I am an obese food-a-holic


Welcome back Liz.  I am thinking "hello Bruce" in my head.  Good to have you!



keenercam said:


> I have to agree on the importance of resilience.  I know people who are "totalled" by negative events in their lives and have a hard time getting back into the game.  I hope your daughter will become more resilient with time.  It must be so hard to see her having a hard time.Taryn -- I really hope your Mom will be amenable to taking in a new furbaby.  And, I'm not sure how to say this the right way, but you are so fortunate to be missing your Dad.  I hope you can look at it as a blessing, that he is in your heart and mind evey day and that you miss him.


I realize how very very fortunate I am to have had such wonderful parents.  The 34 years I had were blessings, and I need to focus on those instead of the 1 that followed.



lisah0711 said:


> *Taryn,* I'm thinking of you and your family today! It is a cool and rainy morning here.  I slept until 6:45 am, which is late for me.  I've been needing to catch up on my rest.


I hope we can have one of the Saturday. I am trying very hard to not schedule much, although Anna Kathryn's bday is Monday, and we'll have the fam here Sunday, so Saturday will be cleaning.  I need to shampoo the carpets.  Thanks.  And thanks for the reminder that I need to get something in the crock pot!



tggrrstarr said:


> I feel like there are so many things I need to do, and not nearly enough time.  Oh, crap.  I just looked at the clock and realized I have to shower and be at work in less than 40 minutes, I totally misjudged the time!


Story of my life!  Hope you can get it together in a way that works for you.  



50sjayne said:


> Meanwhile back at the ranch. Penney was adopted, all set to go. I was devastated of course but knew I'd get over it. Then the husband came in and started 'you sureing' me. Then he started crying. Then started us, renting our hair and clothes. Ok not that bad really-- so long story short Penney is adopted. By us. We are insane people.


So sweet!  How many kitties do you have now?



jennz said:


> Hello everyone...just pulling my head out of the sand and posting.  It's been a rough weekend here and I'm taking some control - I control what I put in my mouth, how I move my body, and posting on our thread.    I feel better already.


I need to join you!  The sand tastes awful.



cclovesdis said:


> I slept in this morning. I did sleep better last night than on Friday night, so that was good. I still woke up a few times, so I really needed to sleep in at least a little.


Love it that you all are getting rest.  It makes such a difference.  



Cupcaker said:


> I think it was seeing myself weigh more than I ever have in my life.  I felt horrible (I was only wearing stretchy clothes because nothing else fit), I looked  horrible (really- once I started losing weight, my hair became nicer and my skin started clearing up), and I was unhappy.  Thats what started my journey, with the help of others of course.


Thanks for sharing.  Hope TOM doesn't do you in.  I need cranberry juice, too!



stitch'sgirl said:


> I would like to join the group - I guess better late than never!


Welcome stitch's girl.  You'll fit right in.  According to my DD, "I speak Aloha" so....  ALOOOOOOHHAAA in my best Ohana "lei lady" voice!



jbm02 said:


> ...and I have to ask - where/what is the "mitten state'Pretty good weekend here.  DS's JV football team won, DD's Pop Warner team won (she cheers) and I finished my 11 mile run.  Three more weeks til my first half marathon.  Thank God for Advil.  DD is making chocolate chip cookies to send to some of my friends serving in Afghanistan.


Glad you had a good weekend. I have no idea re: the mitten state.  GREAT RUN!  And so sweet of your DD!



keenercam said:


> Friday night was the football game (I was wrong, BTW, DS's school's team won 35-6; the other team scored with less than 6 seconds left).  Yesterday, I did my 3 mile walk and then went to the farmer's market for fruits & veggies and meats and fresh flowers.  Then one of my BFFs came to visit.  We had lunch together and then went shopping -- Bed Bath & Beyond, Christmas Tree Shoppe, Target and Michaels.  Then home to cook broccoli to take to DD22's apartment (she was cooking dinner for us). Alright, I am off to log my food and plan some menus.  I meant to tell you guys. My weight is down nearly 3 pounds since Thursday morning, so it has helped me stay disciplined this weekend and I am hoping for that "WHOOSH" for next week's weigh in.


WOW!  BUSY TIMES!  AND, sounds like you are tripping over those pounds, just as Jenn predicted!  



Michele1377 said:


> I had lost a lot of weight (about 80lbs) in 1997-1998 - then got pregnant and had our 2nd daughter, then 18 mos later I had another daughter. I never regained all of my weight, but at this point I am only 25 lbs below my highest weight ever


Our stories are very similar!



maiziezoe said:


> 51 pounds later, I am a different person.


Great job Ann!  Pictures and scales are kinda... reality makers aren't they!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Yeah it's good that I recognize it, but I also realize that it's tougher than some people would expect. My poor DS came down with another sinus infection this week, so I had to take a back seat this week. I'm hoping that this week will go better now that he's feeling better and that I'll be able to get back to taking came of myself.


I am so sorry he was sick.  It is sooo much tougher.  When life gets in the way, our own health is usually what takes the backseat.  I know that I coudl be so much more successful with my journey if I weren't a mom of a preschooler and a busy 11 year old, but then, they make the journey worthwhile.  I need to tell them that today.




tigger813 said:


> Back from the 2nd day of the festival! It was GREAT! I'm exhausted though!


Glad you had a good time!  I bet your DD slept good, unless she's like mine and sleeps horribly when overtired!



dvccruiser76 said:


> You go with your menus. I feel like a short order cook. I'm following WW, my husband is doing Atkins and my DS (14 months) doesn't eat too much yet. He has his usual standbys, but it's tough making dinners.


AMEN!



Cupcaker said:


> It gives this handly little picture for estimating portion sizes based on your hand.  3oz of cooked meat=your palm; 1c.=your fist; 1tb=your thumb, 1tsp=tip of your thumb.


THat's good. I think my fist is probably a bit more than a cup.  Need to go shove it in something to see.



keenercam said:


> As the condition wore my body down, I was increasingly fatigued, barely making it through shortened work days, not driving because of near blackouts and unable to go up and down the steps in my house more than once or twice a day.  When I woke up after the fourth heart surgery and found out my condition was cured, I decided to re-take control of my life, get healthy and get active.  Well, I am wiped out.  I am calling my hour of very fast shopping at Costco, walking up and down every aisle, lifting all those heavy bulk items, carrying it all into the house and then being on my feet for hours, unloading groceries, reorganizing cabinets (up and down a mini stepladder), making lunches and dinners for today and lunches for tomorrow, mopping the kitchen floor, unloading and re-loading the dishwasher, etc. my 20 minutes of exercise for the day


How did your knee hold up with the step ladder?  You were very busy.  My Sunday nights are usually pretty intense cleaning exercise, too, last night, not so much, but it's amazing how much activity one can get doing that!



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Monday, September 20:  What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?


Brownies.  Lovely, warm, chewy.  Ghiradelli is my favorite brownies.  And Doritos.  I cannot pass up either of them.



my3princes said:


> That totally depends on how committed I am to my diet.  When I am totally committed, There is nothing that could come into my house and temt me.  If I'm only partially committed, any sweet could do the job.


I love your list, sexy magnificent mama!  I hear you on the committed part.  For about 5 months, nothing tempted me.  It's kinda been up and down since then.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Where you voted life of the party in high school?  This is the image Im starting to get.Exciting news to report:  I registered today to run the tunnel to towers 5K next sunday in New York City.


What a wonderful, wonderful race.  I would have a hard time, but would probably be very determined at the same time.  How far are you from NYC?  Thanks for the hug.

Actually, miss smarty pants, I was "Most School Spirit" and my superlative was that I would be a Dallas Cowboys Cheerleader.  Nice way of saying I was a loud mouth. And no, I was far from the life of the party. I always had to leave before it got cranked up.  My curfew was 10pm my jr. year, 10:30 or 11 my senior year, and in college, engaged to DH home for the weekends, 11:30.  I had to beg to stay out to 1am on NYE at 20 years old!  It served it's purpose, I stayed out of trouble.  



Zoesmama03 said:


> So after I do my job search, resume spamming I'll try to remember to read up the last 10 pages or so I'm behind. Tomorrow will be interesting I have to go see what this pep squad Zoe is joining at school is all about.  I know they start learning for the cheer squad and cheer on the flag football team. She was begging big time to join. It cost $5 so not bad and I sure hope it includes whatever uniform they need. It didn't say any extra fees for them.  Probably will have a shirt and specific dress code.


I hoope it works out for you and her, and that the job search goes well!



mikat said:


> Hi all, I just learned about the W.I.S.H. board and I was wondering if it is too late for me to join the Fall Challenge?


Never too late!  Welcome!



Connie96 said:


> I'm proud that I did exercise on Friday and Saturday - those days seem to be the easiest to skip, but I rearranged my regimen a bit this week and I think it helped.


Good job lady!

I was asleep before the girls were last night, I could hear them talking.  Yes, we are all - me, the girls, and the furboys in one bed.  It's okay, though, it's comforting to us all with DH not at home.  AK let Beamer out of his crate, and was holding him.  When I got in the bed, he walked over, laid his head against mine, and was out! At least I got a bit of loving from him.

Weekend update in next post.  Going to post some pics.


----------



## flipflopmom

I am still not sure how to make the pictures NOT HUGE on here, so I am going to do them as clickable thumbnails, just click them to make them bigger if you really want to see them.

So first, here is little Beamer:





And as for the whole people not recognizing me, I get it now.  This is not a flattering picture by any means.  But a friend took this at the tailgate of me and the dog I want for mom, Marvin.  He took it on his phone, and emailed it.  When I saw the small version, I thought "I don't remember a kid at the tailgate.  Who is that with Marvin?  Once I made it bigger, I realized, oh yeah, its' me.  





Saturday, while we were at the game, MIL and FIL took the girls to a local fair.  Anna Kat went down a slide, turned to say something to her sister, and walked head on into a pole.  Cut her eyebrow, and she has a lovely black eye.  It's pretty scary looking, and she asked if I could put lots of purple eyeshadow on the other eye for school today to help hide it.  Uh. No.  Poor baby!




BLack eye and new glasses, thankfully she didn't have them on when she had her run in with the pole!






21 days until DH is on first!  And it can't happen soon enough.  My body is aching for a run. Going to get in the shower, and make the drive to take Sophie to MIL.  LOONNGG Day ahead.  We'll come home after school, homework, eat a bit, leave for gym @5, home @9:30.  Won't see DH until tomorrow night.   ATe/drank too much, with TOM too, so my weigh in was abyssmal.  It's a new week.  That's all I have to say about that.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Michele1377

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Monday, September 20:  What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?


I am quite embarassed to admit this but for me it is Little Debbie Nutty Bars!
I keep (or used to) keep them in my freezer and could eat the whole box in the course of a few hours. I haven't bought a box in months just to avoid the issue - I feel bad for   my kids!


----------



## tigger813

UGH!!!!! DD2 is getting a cold. She had us up around 1:30 barking like a dog! We gave her some medicine and water and then she and I snuggled on the couch until she was asleep. She fell right back to sleep but DH and I were up probably another hour. May keep her home today as she's only there a half day. I have to work tomorrow so I'd rather she rested here with me today. She had fallen right to sleep. I didn't hear the first "barks" or "ribbiting" as she calls it.

SO needless to say I skipped the early morning workout. I will do the 5K this afternoon or later this morning depending on what happens with her today. DD1 is up and  bit grumpy. She's got dancing and soccer tonight so it's going to be a long day.

I'll stop at the Wellness Center this morning for my shake before heading off to get DD2s booster at the Enterprise place about 25 minutes from here. I think I'll go to WalMart to find that new type of thermometer that is out. Ours don't work very well.

Time to close for now.

Hugs to everyone feeling sad, lonely or just not themselves!


----------



## disneymom2one

Two QUOTD:

1)  My AHA moment was when I got back in touch with people on FB and I refused to show them pictures of me because I hated the way I looked.  I also knew that we had a big family event coming up (my niece's wedding) and I wouldn't want to be in any of the pictures.  We found out the wedding date in May and since then, I've been beyond determined.  I weighed 238 pounds then and today I weigh 195.

2)  Peanut butter is just not something I can have around.  I love everything about it.   A big source of pride for me right now is the last jar of peanut butter I bought almost five months ago.  It's sitting in our pantry with about 1/4 left and I haven't touched it in those five months.  I can't bring myself to throw it out because it represents me being in control.  I used to go through two jars a week.  No more.

MB ... who has a very unhappy autistic teenager this morning...


----------



## Michele1377

Connie96 said:


> Well, I have confessed previously about peanut butter being a big trigger food for me.



Peanut butter is a major weakness for me too . . . especially in the form of peanut butter cups, reese's pieces or peanut butter ice cream!!!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My AHA moment was when my size 16s were getting too tight. We got a Wii that Christmas in 2008 and thus began my journey. Seeing pictures of myself were also starting to bother me. It's so great now to see people and them tell me how great I look. It inspires me to keep working. But then of course, like this morning, life gets in the way. I will stop at the Wellness Center for a shake this morning and have my green tea here. I wish I didn't have to go out at all with the way Izzie is feeling but I need to get her car seat and some medicine.

Have a great day. I'm not going to allow myself to check in again until I've done a 5K today.


----------



## mikamah

mikat said:


> Hi all, I just learned about the W.I.S.H. board and I was wondering if it is too late for me to join the Fall Challenge?


 Welcome to the challenge.  It's never too late to join.  The first post has lots of information about how it's run, but you can pm your starting weight to Luvbaloo and we weighin on fridays.  There is also a Healthy habits challenge and the WIN measurement challenge if you want to do those as well.  This is a great group of very supportive folks, so come on along and join in the chatting if you'd like.  



keenercam said:


> Oops! Wanted to post the QOTD for tomorrow since I won't be on until about 9:30 a.m.
> 
> QOTD for Monday, September 20:  What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?


Good chocolate, like dove or Lindt.  For many years, my mom gave us all the 10$ bag of lindt chocolate truffles, and one year, when I was "on"  I took that bag and ate one two point chocolate ball every night until they were gone.  I think it lasted 2 months.  Other years, I was lucky if it lasted a week.  I try not to buy them except around the holidays.  



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Sunday, September 19:  Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?


In july of 2005 my mom had an allergic reaction/cardiac arrest, and ended up in the hospital and rehab for the rest of that summer.  She had many complications, and a really tough rehab, partly due to her obesity and copd from smoking.  At the end of that summer I had packed on a few more pounds from the stress and was up to my all time, nonpregnant high of 229.  I joined ww that september and told myself I would never quit, I was going to do it for myself.  It was hard to watch my mom going through all that, and I wanted to have a healthier lifestyle, and hope that michael will not have to see me go through all she had been through.  Though it's been up and down the past couple years, my weight has never gone back into the 220s, and I will never give up.  At the same time, my scrubs were getting tight, and I was going to need to go into an XL, and I knew if I did I would just eat my way into those getting tight.  Scrubs hide an awful lot. 





jennz said:


> Hello everyone...just pulling my head out of the sand and posting.  It's been a rough weekend here and I'm taking some control - I control what I put in my mouth, how I move my body, and posting on our thread.    I feel better already.


Yay, I'm glad you feel better.  We do have all the control.  

I didn't control myself as planned yesterday, but instead of eating lunch followed by cake and ice cream I just had the cake and ice cream for lunch.  Hmmm, last week it was donuts, I hear the commercial from Criminal Minds going off right now.  "I'm sensing a pattern".  Time to break that pattern.   I'm only working 9-1 and then I've got a 6 mile run/walk route planned out before I pick up michael.  I started with a healthy bkfst, and since there is no cake, ice cream, or really any foods in my house to sabotage myself with, I should be staying on track today.  I did cook steak and vegies last night for dinner, and will have leftovers tonight.  

Taryn-  glad you got some sleep last night, and so sorry it was such a tough day for you.  Love the pictures.  At first glance I thought you were your daughter.  You look awesome, and Beamer is just adorable.  

Cam- I love that you're down 3 pounds already!!  Coaching really is such a huge motivator to keep on track.  Loving your qotds.  Gotta think of a recipe.

Healthy Habits part two- emotional support-  I get most of my emotional support for all of you here.   I honestly don't know what I would do if I didn't have my friends here for support and inspiration.  Last year, when my mom was sick, I'm pretty sure I would have stopped coming here and posting if it wasn't for Lisah.  She reached out to me, and offered her support and encouragement so many times when I really feeling down, and it really helped me so much to deal with the stress, and to know she was always here to listen when i was confused and distraught.  I also received so much support from so many, Dona, Maria, Shannon, JenA, Taryn, and Jennz.  It was so helpful Jennz, to know that you knew exactly what I was going through.  My weight loss journey has had it's ups and downs, and so many other things in life affect it, but since I found wish and the bl challenges, I feel like I have the support I need to reach my goals.  Thank you to all of you, for being here, for sharing your journeys and for all the support.    Michael is also a pretty big support of my efforts now too.  I'm trying to keep him on a healthy track too, and when I'm doing my runs around the track, he's so cute and will cheer me on.    I really am blessed. 

And now I am going to stay on track.  For real today!!

Have a nice monday everyone.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Just wanted to quickly say "I'm Back!" -- I have a ton of work to catch up on at work and home, so I'm hoping to get to post later this week. I didn't do badly considering I was gone for a week -- I made 2 of my 3 scheduled workouts, and let me tell you, I am not used to the thin air of Denver! I lost .2, so I'll definitely take it. I know it was due to watching what I ate and those workouts, plus I did do a couple of walks in the evenings. 

This thread moved over 20 pages while I was gone, so I probably won't actually catch everything -- just wanted to say  to anyone I missed, and I hope everyone who is sick, sad, or just discouraged feels better -- and everyone feeling Grreat! -- continue to do so!

Maria


----------



## LuvBaloo

thanks for the birthday wishes.  I had a busy birthday working on old house renos.  The birthday celebration will likely happen tomorrow when DH&the girls can go get me a birthday cake.  I've read a few pages, and decided to jump in and answer a QOTD before heading off to work.

Thanks to all of those who have been taking on the coaching role.  Its obviously a busy but supportive & great thread!



keenercam said:


> Today is a day for us all to look at the positives in ourselves.   So, I thought I'd do something a bit different.  So, here's today's QOTD:
> 
> QOTD for Saturday, September 18:  Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself
> 
> Okay, I'm off to catch up on the thread.



L = likeable
U = unique
V = versatile, vivacious
B = brave (at least about some things!)
A = artst (at least for some crafts!)
L = loveable
O = outstanding
O = out of time!


----------



## cruisindisney

QOTD for Monday, September 20: What is your kryptonite, food-wise? In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?

Reeses and peanut m&m's  Dangerous!

Anyone else finding themselves not paying attention to the groceries that you don't eat?  What I mean is I've stopped drinking milk.  I do almond milk instead.  So now when the family is low on milk, I don't really notice and have to be told half the time.  The kids are old enough to pour their own, so I don't usually have to pull the gallon jug out of it's handy dandy door.  I find myself running to the store for milk when normally I would have a back up gallon ready to go.  Anyone else neglecting their families groceries?


----------



## Connie96

Well, all I can say is that it is amazing what NOT binging on Sunday can do for a Monday weigh-in. I'm down 3.2 pounds for the week! That means I lost what I gained last week AND I'm down 2.0 pounds since the start of this challenge.

Now THAT is a good way to start a Monday.


----------



## keenercam

my3princes said:


> When I am totally committed, There is nothing that could come into my house and temt me.  If I'm only partially committed, any sweet could do the job.



This is such an awesome show of willpower.  So glad you have good support and that you don't let anyone guilt you into eating anything you don't want to eat.

*Susan* -- I hope the doctor can figure out your headaches.  Definitely tell her about what you are eating and drinking to see if he thinks making any changes would help.  I hope you feel better. I am having an awful time with my sinuses this time of year.



MacG said:


> The funny thing is, the other day I went into the dining room where they "hid" the cookies and they were sitting on the sideboard. Not hidden very well. I guess "hidden" is not the right word, it's more like out of sight and not in the kitchen. I guess it's only kryptonite in the kitchen.



Kim - I had to laugh. Even with kryptonite, wasn't there someplace it could be contained where it didn't have any power? I LOVE that your kryptonite foods can be in the house, but only have powers in the kitchen.  

Deb - cool pic of DH with his street Rod!

Lindsay -- Wow! That 5k sounds so amazing.  Does it fundraise for his children or some other cause?  It will be such a powerful event. Keeping my fingers crossed for all the participants for a gorgeous, cool fall day.

Oh, Taryn, sweetie. What a rough weekend you had. I am so sorry that you are feeling your Daddy's loss so strongly.    Poor AK. Thank God she wasn't wearing her glasses.  DS did something like that and ended up with broken glasses that cut his eyebrow on their way off his face, and needed stitches in his eyebrow.  I hope your day gets better. And I am so happy you got some puppy love from adorable little Beamer.  What a great picture of you, too! WOW! You really do look like a teenager.



Zoesmama03 said:


> Tomorrow will be interesting I have to go see what this pep squad Zoe is joining at school is all about.  I'll be busy with pep squad and violin performances this year I see.   If I can get employed she wants to take ballet.



Melissa - I hope the pep squad doesn't mean any more expense. It sounds like Zoe will have lots of fun to occupy her this year, with some active time with the pep squad and the edifying time learning the violin.  Good luck on your job search!



mikat said:


> Hi all, I just learned about the W.I.S.H. board and I was wondering if it is too late for me to join the Fall Challenge?



Welcome aboard!!   It's definitely not too late to join.  Just PM your starting weight to Shannon (LuvBaloo) and enjoy this thread.



Connie96 said:


> I'm proud that I did exercise on Friday and Saturday - those days seem to be the easiest to skip, but I rearranged my regimen a bit this week and I think it helped.



Great job, Connie!  Good luck with your weigh in. 



flipflopmom said:


> How did your knee hold up with the step ladder?  You were very busy.  My Sunday nights are usually pretty intense cleaning exercise, too, last night, not so much, but it's amazing how much activity one can get doing that!
> . . . .  I was "Most School Spirit"



Thanks for asking, Taryn.  I ended up "one stepping" it up with the good leg.  The bad knee wasn't cooperating.  My sweet furbaby, Cali, was completely frantic that I was on a stepladder and Howard actually came in to see what she was crying about and scolded me.  I think he appreciates my independence, but not at the cost of me possibly getting hurt, so I had to reassure him that I could be trusted on the small stepladder.  

I'm not surprised about the title you got. You have a lot of spirit and it shows here and we are all grateful that you share it with us.  

[





Michele1377 said:


> I am quite embarassed to admit this but for me it is Little Debbie Nutty Bars!
> I keep (or used to) keep them in my freezer and could eat the whole box in the course of a few hours. I haven't bought a box in months just to avoid the issue - I feel bad for   my kids!



Good for you for not buying them.  I'm sure there are lots of other treats your kids can have in the house intstead.  And if those are sold in individual packs, maybe you could let them each buy one once in a while to eat right then.

Tracy -- So sorry DD2 was up during the night coughing. I hope she is doing better today.  



disneymom2one said:


> A big source of pride for me right now is the last jar of peanut butter I bought almost five months ago.  It's sitting in our pantry with about 1/4 left and I haven't touched it in those five months.  I can't bring myself to throw it out because it represents me being in control.  I used to go through two jars a week.  No more.
> 
> MB ... who has a very unhappy autistic teenager this morning...



MB -- Kudos to you on resisting the PB!!! I'm sorry DD is unhappy today.  Mondays are hard for all of us.



mikamah said:


> I took that bag and ate one two point chocolate ball every night until they were gone.  I think it lasted 2 months
> . . .   Michael is also a pretty big support of my efforts now too.  I'm trying to keep him on a healthy track too, and when I'm doing my runs around the track, he's so cute and will cheer me on.    I really am blessed.



So glad you figured out a way to deal with the chocolate temptation.  A friend of mine does the same thing with Ghiradelli dark chocolate squares.

Maria -- Welcome back!!  You are so awesome for exercising twice at that altitude!! 

Shannon -- Sorry your birthday was busy, but so happy you have a family celebration to look forward to. 



cruisindisney said:


> Anyone else finding themselves not paying attention to the groceries that you don't eat?



I am so spoiled!! DS17 drives and can go get groceries if he knows we need something.  Love that! He is also good about putting non-urgent groceries on our ongoing grocery list.

Okay, it's taken me forever to catch up and I'm sure I'm pretty far behind again.  BBL!


----------



## keenercam

Connie96 said:


> Well, all I can say is that it is amazing what NOT binging on Sunday can do for a Monday weigh-in. I'm down 3.2 pounds for the week! That means I lost what I gained last week AND I'm down 2.0 pounds since the start of this challenge.
> 
> Now THAT is a good way to start a Monday.



You ROCK, Connie!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dreamer24

I'm not sure I had an AHA moment!  I've been watching a slow steady rise for about a year and a half and knew all along it was a big problem!

My can't keep it in the house food is gummy candies.  Not that they last long anyway!


----------



## lisah0711

stitch'sgirl said:


> Hi Lisa,
> I would like to join the group - I guess better late than never!



 stitch'sgirl!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  

Cam, , that was such an inspiring story!  You have so much to proud of!  



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Monday, September 20:  What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?



Potato chips and Halloween candy.  

*dvccruiser,* best wishes for a speedy recovery for your little guy! 

*Tracey,* same for you with DD!  

*Susan,* hope that the doctor can help you with those headaches!  



mikat said:


> Hi all, I just learned about the W.I.S.H. board and I was wondering if it is too late for me to join the Fall Challenge?



 mikat!  Thanks for joining our challenge 

*50sjayne,* glad that you decided to keep Penney.  She will have a great home with you and DH (who is really as much of a softy as you are! ).

*MB,* hope that the rest of your day goes better.  



mikamah said:


> Healthy Habits part two- emotional support-  I get most of my emotional support for all of you here.   I honestly don't know what I would do if I didn't have my friends here for support and inspiration.  Last year, when my mom was sick, I'm pretty sure I would have stopped coming here and posting if it wasn't for Lisah.  She reached out to me, and offered her support and encouragement so many times when I really feeling down, and it really helped me so much to deal with the stress, and to know she was always here to listen when i was confused and distraught.  I also received so much support from so many, Dona, Maria, Shannon, JenA, Taryn, and Jennz.  It was so helpful Jennz, to know that you knew exactly what I was going through.  My weight loss journey has had it's ups and downs, and so many other things in life affect it, but since I found wish and the bl challenges, I feel like I have the support I need to reach my goals.  Thank you to all of you, for being here, for sharing your journeys and for all the support.    Michael is also a pretty big support of my efforts now too.  I'm trying to keep him on a healthy track too, and when I'm doing my runs around the track, he's so cute and will cheer me on.    I really am blessed.



That support is a two way street, girl!   If it wasn't for you I don't think I would have had the courage to do the Princess in February.  

Welcome back, *Maria,* sounds like you did a great job travelling and staying OP!  

*Shannon,* enjoy your celebrations and think how good it will feel when all these renovations are behind you!



cruisindisney said:


> QOTD for Monday, September 20: What is your kryptonite, food-wise? In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?
> 
> Reeses and peanut m&m's  Dangerous!
> 
> Anyone else finding themselves not paying attention to the groceries that you don't eat?  What I mean is I've stopped drinking milk.  I do almond milk instead.  So now when the family is low on milk, I don't really notice and have to be told half the time.  The kids are old enough to pour their own, so I don't usually have to pull the gallon jug out of it's handy dandy door.  I find myself running to the store for milk when normally I would have a back up gallon ready to go.  Anyone else neglecting their families groceries?





Connie96 said:


> Well, all I can say is that it is amazing what NOT binging on Sunday can do for a Monday weigh-in. I'm down 3.2 pounds for the week! That means I lost what I gained last week AND I'm down 2.0 pounds since the start of this challenge.
> 
> Now THAT is a good way to start a Monday.



 Connie!  

I would also like to welcome another new BL participant, *boltfan*!  

I've had two long replies goes poof on me this morning so I'll take that as a sign I need to get cracking on my work here.  

I'm looking at the birthday list and after jenanderson's next month we don't have any other birthdays to celebrate?  Really?    If you are having a birthday during the challenge please PM me so I can add it to the list.  Come on -- don't be shy!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## happysmyly

Good morning!  I have decided that I can enjoy a bit of time with you all while I am having my breakfast--after I have read my sparkpeople article for the day and logged in my foods...
Thanks for the great reads this morning!  Hope you all have a fabulous day!

I just finished my 3 mile walk--my sister and I are training for the WDW half marathon in January.  I am still a VERY slow walker - averaging 20 min/mile most days--but I am on week 4 of my training schedule and did 5 miles on Saturday--slow but steady.  I know as I lose weight this fall that that will help with the speed--these muscles work hard carrying around 270 lbs!!  But better 270 than 300 

Anyway - to-do list today is LONG--but only 1 training to do (I train medical office software over the internet) so it's a great catch-up day... so here's the QOTD:  For me that would have to be pasta - I could eat spaghetti every day and not get tired of it--it's my comfort food and a 2 oz portion is just so small to me - it's like why bother - so I just pretty much steer clear of it when I am trying to lose   I've found OK subs for my other problems (I love baked cheetos) but there is no substitute for a good plateful of spaghetti...

Looking forward to reading when I can (am not going to even try to keep up with every post right now).  Have a magically Disney day!
 Liz


----------



## jenanderson

I have no clue how I get so far behind with this thread...but I do.  I keep saying that I will try to catch up but by the time I read through all the posts, there are even more posts.  I must find more hours in my day!  

I had a pretty good weekend.  I was able to get a 5 mile run in on Saturday and an 8 mile run in on Sunday.  It was so cold on Sunday that I actually wore gloves!    It is kind of nice that it cooled down some but I do not like that it went from really hot to really cold almost over night and now we are suppose to be staying cold.  

As for my food over the weekend....it was not all that great.  It was not all that bad but I could have made some better choices along the way.  I will need to work on it better this weekend.

*QOTD for Monday, September 20: What is your kryptonite, food-wise? In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?*
Totally M&Ms.  On Saturday I bought a bag of M&Ms (I had a really good coupon and they were on sale).  I opened them up and put them in a bowl for the family to enjoy.  By bed time last night, the M&Ms were pretty much gone.  Yes, the kids did eat some.  Yes, I did eat most.  M&Ms should NOT be allowed in the house.  
*
QOTD for Sunday, September 19: Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?*
My "AH HAH" moment was when I was looking at photos over winter break.  I knew that I was gaining weight but looking through the photos I felt sad that I could not find enough that I wanted to use for making a video of our vacation.

*QOTD for Saturday, September 18: Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself*
j - juggles a crazy life with a smile (most the time)
e - energetic
n - nice
a - adores her family
n - new healthy outlook on life
d - dedicated
e - educator
r - runner
s - super thoughtful
o - open to new ideas
n - never gives up


----------



## lisah0711

A friendly reminder for those of you who watch the Biggest Loser show that the premiere is tomorrow night, 9/21.

Do you want to discuss the show on this thread or should we open a separate thread?  As chatty as we are it may be best to open a separate thread? Something to think about . . .


----------



## Zoesmama03

Susan,
I gathered that is what you were listing from.  Didn't mean to seem like I was singling you out or arguing.  I know they know what they are talking about when it comes to dropping weight can see proof on tv. But people I have known say oh bananas have too much sugar then they chomp down on their "diet" bread with high fructose corn syrup.  It's very cool you got to talk to some of them and get tips.  Since I drink almond and dd drinks soy I have to admit I don't keep up the 2% cows milk really.  My brother doesn't drink milk either so it really only goes into cooking.  I think I will start using the almond milk to cook with when needed. I bought the last gallon only because I was having my friends boys' over so they could drink it or have on their cereal. 

Tracey,
That seems typical for me too.  Right when I get ready or even into a workout is when I start getting calls etc. Is it a 3rd Tinkerbell movie?  I need to get these for dd she was enjoying the first one my dad had in his collection(they collect Disney movies) she had seen the 2nd one too. Are you saving it for Christmas gift? hehe   Hope dd feels better soon. 

Taryn,
Yep those Diva cups are weird to get used to but once you do it makes things much much easier. I've had mine about 6 years and I had the Keeper before this but after Zoe was born I had to get the after birth size and switched to Diva because a friend of a friend was selling them. Only one or occasionally two days I need a thin pad for back up but otherwise its amazing. 
Trouble at aschool.  Ahhh they should even out as they get into the routine though. I'm so glad Zoe hasn't had behavior problems in school.  At least not major ones.  Last year in 1st at public school she had some comments about fidgeting in her desk, she was bored which is what the teacher assumed as well. 

CC,
How did it go at the library?  Were you able to check it out? I had to wait on a waiting list.  I have another of hers on hold request too.  How long have you been on this current pill? After charting so long I feel every ovulation each time so I usually know.  I charted to get pregnant and did the first month and when Zoe quit nursing I went off mini pill and charted to avoid in time I could just feel ovulation.  Are you doing WW tracking and SP then?  I keep wondering if I should try tracking points again. I got all the materials to do it.  I never get that much protein even when I do eat meat. I stay around 50 at least though. 

Jen,
Wow what a race.  WTG!! That is great time.  I have been contemplating entering a 5K walk its for Autism awareness and I walked it years ago. Its on Halloween day though and I wasn't sure what I'd be doing. I should really get signed up but I don't think I could raise much if any money in 6 weeks time. 

Cam,
I never knew about your mom. That is very sad. It has to be hard hearing that message. Weird she think its was jealousy.  I know Zoe is very outgoing and I'm sure will have a lot better time in school than I did as far as socially. I'm happy for her though not jealous at all.  My mother was something else too but not overly bad about it. 
Yep I was sad about the cat especially since we didn't know if he was hurt.  He seemed okay since he jumped up on a 4 ft wall but still was hard.  My mom didn't put any effort into looking for him. She didn't care.  I think cats are disposable to her and that makes me quite sad.  Mine ride in car carriers so this doesn't happen(not that I open my windows anyway). 

Dona,
I love to do my simple before bed routine its a decent relaxing routine. I have to be careful as yoga really gives me energy. I guess I just need to learn to apply the energy to sleep energy. 

Cupcake, 
I love the Silk soy milk(well now I drink their almond milk) more than 8th Continent which seemed to grainy/gritty to me. There seems to be a wide range of preferences between people though I have noticed.  I also found I like the plain or unsweetened ones a lot more than vanilla ones.  Soy has more protein but I'm trying to stay away from extra soy.
How neat you have class on video.  I have done online courses but they were all email and groups.  Thanks for the meal planning guide link.  I'll save the pdf and I can refer to it. 

Michele,
I wonder how altitude plays in.  I know living in the desert a lot people carry around a gallon jug. I suppose the "sweat" factor plays into that.  So yeah sometimes I can drink more than 1 gallon in a day depending on how much I'm sweating inside or outside.  I also know your weight plays in there.  I'll have to check the links out.   My brother can drink easily 2 gallons a day because he works outside 8-9 hours a day(some weeks 6 days).  Probably is he drinks it all in the evening.  I don't know how much he gets to drink at work but at home he probably drinks close to double what I do. 

50sJayne,
Penney is just to adorable.  She reminds me of a tiny version of my brothers grown cat Aurora. Bless you for taking her in.  
See Aurora:



Aurora sitting pretty by Melissa , on Flickr
Rain!! I miss my rainy Florida.  

Connie,
Way to go on the loss.  It is a good way to start Monday. 

Lisa,
Mine is in Nov I will PM when I get a chance in a few minutes.

Liz,
Hi there.  Yahy for some accountability and partner on the training.  I need a local training partner. I'm not walking every morning and afternoon for the bus stop I suppose.  Its close to a quarter mile each way. I could try to take long ways home so its longer. Well at least on the morning one the afternoon is still in 100s so not sure I'll want to do any extra walking then.  But can take a swim when we get home from the bus stop most days until weather is better.
You train others or are training med office software?  I need to find out some of them and learn them.  I suppose if I put them in my resume it may help me get work in medical assisting world.  So far its been hard I had a few interviews for it right after school in 2008 then a couple in Jan of 2009 but nothing. I just don't have extensive experience.



Stitch'sgirl and mikat,
Welcome.   This group and WISH in general have been great motivation for me when I take the time to dig into a challenge/group thread. 


Well that took well over an hour.  I really need to work out a way to  stay caught up by reading and checking in more frequently or something. I  got in 15 minutes of walking this morning but really need to do my WATP  dvd.  I'd go swim but the pool guy was pouring in chemicals this  morning so probably shocked it and it will be closed a couple days. 

Now for some catch up on Q's. 

Healthy Habit Qmissed part 1)
I probably get the most support from Zoe.  She will remind me to do yoga at night she hasn't been as equipped to help with workout reminders now since she has to go to school. 

Sat QOTD:
Mickey loving woman
Eccentric musical tastes
Loyal
Intelligent
Silly and fun mom
Striving for a simple life
Artsy with the camera 

Sunday QOTD:
My last straw is I don't want to become diabetic like my mother and my triglycerides and bloodpressure need to get in check so working on the "diet" to help lower both of these.  Health is a big time ah ha moment for me and the scale has gotten too close to 300 and I made a promise to myself that I would not ever weigh more than 300 lbs.  But the fact my jeans are all tight now kills me.  Especially a pair I couldn't keep up last year have me not letting this journey fall away long. 

Monday QOTD:
Doritos are like crack to me.  I can't have them in the house I will eat way too many and snack on them when I'm not even that hungry. This is probably my worst weakness.  Buying the little bags does not help I just take 2(or 3  ) of them. UGH!  I just can't buy them.  Its a special treat when I do get them which isn't often not even monthly. 
potato chips(except maybe salt and vinegar ones) aren't bad around me nor are the plain cheetos and cheese puffs. I can't stand them.  Hot cheetos I do seem to have trouble stopping though.
Ice cream can be dangerous for me too. Especially Blue Bell pistachio almond.   Of course with the lactose I end up with a belly ache and avoid it for days only to gorge on it again.   Maybe I can write Rice Dream or Almond Dream and have them come out with a pistachio ice cream that won't cause me tummy issues.


----------



## tigger813

Zoesmama- It is the newest one. We'll give it to the girls this week. They are sleeping over at their Aunt's on Saturday night though we'll probably watch it before that. I'll actually pick it up Wednesday morning after the girls are off to school since I don't work that morning.

I earned my way back to the boards! I did my 5K and I have to say today was the easiest time I've ever had doing it. I watched Y&R while I did it and tried to focus more on the tv. I think I was a bit faster today too and did it in about 65 minutes and burned over 900 calories on resistance level 2. Maybe I'll do some resistance 3 tomorrow. TOM started bright and early this morning so this is a good way to deal with it. Going to try and run a mile on the track tonight while DD1s at soccer practice.

Got the new temporal thermometer and DD2 definitely has a fever. She seems to be feeling better though. It's funny that she is much easier sometime to deal with when she's sick. She did eat a scrambled egg and a waffle with mini chocolate chips! Which of course is all over her and the couch! That's cleaned up now! We played some Lego Harry Potter and then she watched Disney channel while I worked out.

I really need to clean the kitchen and I have both of last week's podcasts to listen to.

QOTD for Monday, September 20: What is your kryptonite, food-wise? In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?

It used to be M&Ms which now I have under control. The new thing for me are those darn Cheeseburger Doritos! I had a huge handful on Saturday night! 

Today I've been really good so far. I had a protein shake at the wc this morning and then had a special k bar and then had a frozen Boston Market dinner which was only about 440 calories. It's the roasted chicken and au gratin potatoes! It's so yummy! For dinner I'm planning on either a hamburger or a turkey sloppy joe depending on what everyone else wants to eat.

DD2 is watching the end of UP and I'm off to clean the kitchen and listen to those podcasts. DD1 has dancing and soccer tonight so it's a crazy night around here. DH will stay with DD2. Hopefully DD1 won't have too much homework. I better get going on the kitchen so I can help her with homework if necessary and I also have to get her soccer stuff together to change into in the car.

Have a great afternoon! I'll pop back on tonight. So excited for all of the new shows to start tonight! DH and I need to make a list of the new schedule!


----------



## pjlla

keenercam said:


> Pamela - -Have a great weekend!!  Wow! What an early morning you'll have tomorrow.  I give your DD a lot of credit for that kind of dedication and discipline.  Enjoy your run! Glad the cupcakes turned out well. Have never thought to try plain seltzer.  Hmmm.... wonder how raspberry flavored seltzer would make them taste?



Thanks....the cupcakes were just the perfect addition to the weekend.  A few of the other ladies appreciated having a lowfat option for dessert!



jenanderson said:


> Hey Everyone!  I am going to finally take time to *really* post.  It has been a really hard week emotionally and I will share parts of it.  Here we go...
> 
> 
> Here is what is going to pick me back up and make me keep on moving forward....I have decided that I am not weak and I am not giving in.  I will post about my mud race later tonight (have to run DD to dance in a few minutes) but I will say that I finished in the top 1/3 out of all the participants...men and woman.  There were 1600 people who started the race and 400 never even crossed the finish line.  I have looked at the photos, thought about all the wonderful things you all said here and thought about how strong I felt.  I have decided that I am an amazing person and that this moment in my life is hard but I will run through it with a smile on my face like I do each race.
> 
> Time to run to dance but now you all know why I have been gone this week.  I will be back because I am moving on and moving forward.  Later everyone!
> 
> Jen



I am SO pleased that you are finding out such positive things about yourself, right when life is being difficult.  If you keep that smile on your face, positive things will happen!



JOANNEL said:


> So yes or no on the banana?
> 
> We are having a rotisserie chicken and steamed broccoli for dinner!!



Personally... I say YES to the banana.  Even though it has plenty of (natural)sugar, it is also loaded with lots of good stuff like vitamins (particularly C and B-6), fiber, potassium and manganese.  Not to mention they are tasty and delicious and creamy.... so good with peanut butter and on cereal and oatmeal.  Such a delicious HEALTHY treat!  Tasty, inexpensive, easy to transport along, neat to eat on the go.... so many positive things to say about bananas!!



flipflopmom said:


> This thread is my emotional support.  100%.  Yes, I get compliments, that I am still not good at accepting.  Today someone said I was a stick, and I said I am more like an old oak.  I still think that yes, I look good compared to where I was in Jan., but I want to look good period.  When people ask me how I did it, I usually say I stopped eating and started running.  I want to say, a fantastic group of Disney nuts helped a bunch, but I don't usually want to prolong the convo!  I really could not have gotten as far as I did without you, and I thank you all from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> P - have you read much or heard much about coconut oil?  There is a lot of conflicting opinions on it...



You (and everyone here) are part of my ongoing success too!  You all are my support system... you are my therapist, my WW leader, my trainer, my dietician, and my best friend... all rolled into one neat spot on my computer!! 

Coconut oil is a sat fat, so it wouldn't be considered a healthy fat on WW.



flipflopmom said:


> THEN I found out a school that Sophie and my friend's daughter got in time out at preschool for wrestling.  Totally bummed out.  3rd day of preschool, in trouble already.  TARYN



Don't worry too much about it.  When DD was attending 3 y/o preschool, I got called in because she bit another child (didn't break the skin, no fight or argument involved... just a gentle bite).  I was HORRIFIED.  I called the parents of the other child  to apologize and they took it in stride.  Anyhow.... DD is now 15 and that was the ONLY trouble she has ever been in in school!  We chuckle about it now (I only told her about it recently in fact). 

So this doesn't mean that Sophie has a lifetime of school troubles ahead of her.  Things happen.



jenanderson said:


> Well, it has been one week since the mud run.  I know it sounds totally crazy but I will say that it is a run that changed the way I feel about so many things.  I will tell about the run and maybe you will understand how I now feel different about so many things.
> it.



I had NO IDEA that the run was that difficult!  Still sounds like fun but....  I hope you gave those kids that called you an "old lady" the STINK EYE!!



50sjayne said:


> always[/I] take them. Therefore never inform me of the situation again. Period. She was tossed out of a moving car into our parking lot...



I know that you and I have talked about our kitties before.  Penney is very lucky to have found you.  She is absolutely adorable!  I have a soft spot for grey tiger kitties.  

It always stuns me how people can treat children and animals so poorly/cruely.  



flipflopmom said:


> Definitely out of character for him!  I was shocked.  He even used the paste to clean the ceramic cooktop! He made a comment about how he'd watched Sophie and the dogs and cleaned all day and was exhausted.  VALIDATION!
> 
> Taryn



 to your DH!



tigger813 said:


> Kept switching between Amazing Wedding Cakes and Chopped Champions. Finally fell back asleep.



Just chuckling because I fell asleep to Amazing Wedding Cakes about 10 pm last night.



donac said:


> My ds2 emailed us  a website to check out the other night.  It is about a scholarship/internship.  He was thinking about applying it but it would mean that he could not to Gambia in January.  This after he was told last month that he was the lead person for Gambia.  The next day he told us he thought about and deided not to apply.



He must have a good reason for not applying to this program, since it sounds like it was such a positive experience in the past.  Life must be getting ready to head him in another direction.



keenercam said:


> Today is a day for us all to look at the positives in ourselves.   So, I thought I'd do something a bit different.  So, here's today's QOTD:
> 
> QOTD for Saturday, September 18:  Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself
> 
> Okay, I'm off to catch up on the thread.



Okay..... I deleted all of my responses a few minutes ago in my attempt to google adjectives to go with my name, so I'm going this on my own this time....

P= Positive Planner

J=  Joyful (well... not all the time but...)

L= Loud (not sure if that is a positive )

L= Loyal (makes me sound like a Retriever )

A= Able



Michele1377 said:


> MacG- I am new here too - and a WW drop out. I vowed this last time I stopped never to go back again, lol - I am not cut out for points - for me it gives me the license to use 25 pts of garbage a day, instead of planning healthy meals. I am jealous of all of you who can do WW successfully - it would make my life much easier!



Sorry WW didn't work out for you.  What system/plan are you currently using?

Love to hear more about the nutrition class you took.



cclovesdis said:


> I have a question for everyone. I logged my food in Sparkpeople and on WWonline yesterday and was under on both. Any suggestions? Thanks!
> 
> I ate 1 egg on a 1 pt. thin roll plus 1 peach for breakfast.
> For lunch, I had an apple, 1/4 cup of frozen yogurt (TOM), and 1 cup of milk.
> Dinner was 8 oz. of haddock, another peach, another apple, 1 cup of zucchini, and 10 Spanish olives.
> I also had a tall, no whip, soy hot choclate from Starbucks yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I track sodium because I try to keep it low partially because of the whole Meniere's thing and partially because sodium really affects my weight. I track calcium because I'm lactose intolerant and I really need the calcium.



I count 4 fruit, 1 veggie, 2 dairy (unless you count the soy as dairy), 2-3 protein and some fat. I would definitely try to increase the veggie count to more like 2-3. Fruits seem okay, but you had room for another one.  You needed more protein with lunch and maybe more protein at mid-morning.  You also had room for another whole wheat carb or something like that.  You could have reached your points with another serving of fruit and another carb, or another fruit and another small portion of protein.  



mikamah said:


> It's so nice to see such an active and supportive group.
> 
> Jeez, now I'm going to have a good cry.  I've been on the verge today, with my sisters 40th.  Those big milestones bring back memories.  Though on a funny note, I'm regifting the naughty present my sisters gave me for my 40th tonight.  It was never used, just so you know.  We have a sick sense of humor in my family.
> 
> I've got a pjlla plan in my head for the party, but instead of making the low cal cupcakes like you did, pamela, I  made oatmeal carmalitas which were a treat my mom used to make and they have 3 sticks of butter, 2 cups choc chips, 1 cup walnuts, and a jar of caramel ice cream topping, so not very point friendly.  I cut them into 48 small bars and figured each one out to be 4 points.  So good.  I'll have one or two, and no cake.  I did eat one last night, but only one, and when I cut them today, I threw all the crumbs out.  That's progress for me.
> 
> Have a great rest of the weekend everyone!!



I agree about the active group.... but honestly, I skipped two days and missed almost 10 pages!!   The naughty gift exchange sounds like fun!!  

Glad you have a "plan" for the party.  Even though you didn't stick totally with it (I believe I read in another post), you still thought it out ahead of time.  Thanks for NOT sharing the recipe for the carmelitas!!




flipflopmom said:


> There is a lady we met there last week that is fostering a rescue dog that I think woudl be perfect for my mom.  I don't know if I 've told you that Daddy's dog got hit by a car and killed 3 weeks after he died.  I've been trying to talk mom into another one, and this little fella would be perfect for her.  Housebroken, crate and leash trained, only goes outside to potty a few times a day, very cuddly jack russell mix, calm, needs companionship.  I called to talk to her about it, she was crying.  Someone from church had brought her flowers.  Got me very upset.  Spent some time talking to DH about it all on the ride home, and told him that it bothered me that he doesn't seem to miss Daddy.  He started crying, too, and said that not a day goes by that he doesn't think about him, and gets upset a few days a week, too, but didn't want to say anything b/c he didn't want to make me more upset.  WhY did it take us 6 months to have this conversation?



Nice of you to try to do two things at once.... give the dog a good home and give your Mom a new companion.  Hope it works out.  



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Sunday, September 19:  Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?
> 
> Okay, I'll be back as soon as I've caught up on everyone's posts from yesterday.



Well... I had  sort of that "a ha" moment several times in my adult life.  I hated being fat and I would (at least once a year or so) get DETERMINED that this was going to be THE time that I lost it all.  But it wasn't until SOMETIME during my most recent attempt that I FINALLY realized that it wasn't a "weekend" trip, but a LIFELONG JOURNEY!  That was TRULY my "A HA" moment.  On every other previous weight loss attempt it was always about the "diet".... and I would day dream about what I could eat and such when I was finally "done dieting".  

I now realize that it is a lifelong journey I am on.  I will never be "done dieting".  I have to continue to count my calories/points for the rest of my life if I want to maintain my weight loss and BE HEALTHY.  

It really sunk in for me a few "challenges" ago. Someone posted a question as we finished up one challenge about "are you going to stay on your diet while we are between challenges?".... or something like that.  And I realized that it NEVER OCCURED TO ME to "stop" my healthy eating habits!  I never thought about it in terms of anything "ending".... it is just a continuation of my healthy eating lifestyle..... whether I am currently in the midst of a BL challenge or not.  I kind of realized at that moment that I had made a HUGE change in my thinking about this weight loss. 



50sjayne said:


> It's time...
> 
> Meanwhile back at the ranch. Penney was adopted, all set to go. I was devastated of course but knew I'd get over it. Then the husband came in and started 'you sureing' me. Then he started crying. Then started us, renting our hair and clothes. Ok not that bad really-- so long story short Penney is adopted. By us. We are insane people.



Glad she found her "forever" home.



jennz said:


> Hello everyone...just pulling my head out of the sand and posting.  It's been a rough weekend here and I'm taking some control - I control what I put in my mouth, how I move my body, and posting on our thread.   I feel better already.



That's what it is all about.... CONTROL!  



cclovesdis said:


> I haven't done much today, but I did workout for 50 minutes on the Wii/balance board. No gym today as my sister and BIL are already here. It's a family dinner day. They are having chicken drumsticks and chicken thighs, plus ribs. I am having chicken breast tenderloins-grilled, with nothing added to them. I'll have a nice large salad too. Had a great lunch as well.



Nice job PLANNING ahead for your dinner. 



stitch'sgirl said:


> Hi Lisa,
> I would like to join the group - I guess better late than never!



Welcome aboard!  Hop right in and join our crazy group!  It is a fast-moving train, so hang on!  Glad to have you.



jbm02 said:


> DH and DS are busy with yardwork, I'm doing the dreaded job of matching socks and DD is making chocolate chip cookies to send to some of my friends serving in Afghanistan.  It's a beautiful fall day here - leaves are just starting to change, the days are slightly warm and it "smells" like fall.  Yay!!!  Now if my darn Bills would just get it in gear...!!!
> Off to my parents for dinner tonight.  Catch everyone tomorrow!
> Jude



So glad it doesn't smell like fall here yet, but nice that you are enjoying it.



keenercam said:


> Yesterday, I did my 3 mile walk and then went to the farmer's market for fruits & veggies and meats and fresh flowers.  Then one of my BFFs came to visit.  We had lunch together and then went shopping -- Bed Bath & Beyond, Christmas Tree Shoppe, Target and Michaels.  Then home to cook broccoli to take to DD22's apartment (she was cooking dinner for us).  We left here around 5:30, stopped to buy dessert and then had a lovely evening at DD's apt. with her and her apartment mate.  Jenn made us whole wheat pasta with sauce & grilled chicken, and we added broccoli to our plates.  We all watched "The Backup Plan" which was fun and Marie and I got home around 11 or 11:15.  This morning, we had breakfast, went shopping at Costco, and then home for lunch. She left, Andrew is studying, Howard is watching the Steelers game, and I am finally getting back on line to catch up here.
> 
> I wanted to give you all an early warning-- in the next couple of days, I am going to ask you to post your favorite recipe that takes 5 ingredients or less.  So, start thinking now.


Sounds like you had a fun time with your friend.  

HEY.... I've been posting my recipes over on the BL recipe thread.... does that mean I can just post a link??



dvccruiser76 said:


> Yeah it's good that I recognize it, but I also realize that it's tougher than some people would expect. My poor DS came down with another sinus infection this week, so I had to take a back seat this week. I'm hoping that this week will go better now that he's feeling better and that I'll be able to get back to taking came of myself.



Sending  and sympathy to your DS. I'm just getting over my sinus infection and it was NO FUN.



dvccruiser76 said:


> You go with your menus. I feel like a short order cook. I'm following WW, my husband is doing Atkins and my DS (14 months) doesn't eat too much yet. He has his usual standbys, but it's tough making dinners.



I am ALWAYS feeling like a short-order cook.  My DH has done Atkins in the past, for two years, while I was doing WW for part of the same time.  Plus DS has multiple food allergies and DD won't eat ANYTHING that comes from the ocean (she wants to be a marine biologist and says that this feels like cannibalism to her! ).  It have a tough time coming up with meals that we can ALL eat! Hopefully you can get into a pattern with it.



keenercam said:


> I QOTD for Sunday, September 19:  Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?
> 
> I know I've told this story before (in my WISH journal if nowhere else), but my a-ha moment came on January 6, 2005.  I had been diagnosed with a potentially fatal heart condition in February 1995.  It should have been curable but 3 heart surgeries had failed.  As the condition wore my body down, I was increasingly fatigued, barely making it through shortened work days, not driving because of near blackouts and unable to go up and down the steps in my house more than once or twice a day.  When I woke up after the fourth heart surgery and found out my condition was cured, I decided to re-take control of my life, get healthy and get active.  I have been very overweight for all my life that I can remember and had stretch marks by the time I was 10.   Once my heart was healthy again, I decided to start training to walk the 2006 WDW 1/2 marathon.  Once I accomplished that goal, I had a new lightbulb moment where I realized that I can achieve anything if I am willing to work for it.



Thanks for sharing your story with us!  I'm not sure if I have heard it before, but it was VERY inspiring!  



keenercam said:


> Oops! Wanted to post the QOTD for tomorrow since I won't be on until about 9:30 a.m.
> 
> QOTD for Monday, September 20:  What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?



Without a doubt.... sweet potato chips.



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks everyone.  It's been a much tougher day than I even thought, feels like an xray vest is on my chest.  The picnic was a disaster for me.  It was just a reminder of how much Daddy loved the outdoors, his family together, the park.  There was just a huge, black, gaping hole.  Everyone else seemed to have a good time.  It's tough to be Daddy's little girl without Daddy.  It's like I'm having a nightmare, that I know the ending, and when I wake up, it won't be okay again.
> 
> I lost it when DH had to come home and go to bed, and then again when he left for work.  I just feel like I have nothing, no one.  I can't gain strength from the girls right now.  I have a million things I need to do tonight, and I can't make myself do any of it.  I really just want to take tomorrow off.  I might see if someone can come in for the afternoon, Monday mornings are wild for us.  Or, I might wait and take Wed.  I don't know.
> 
> A LOT happened this weekend, I need to mega post, when I feel up to it.
> 
> Night.






mikat said:


> Hi all, I just learned about the W.I.S.H. board and I was wondering if it is too late for me to join the Fall Challenge?



Never too  late!  Glad you found us!  Do you need any help getting started??  Check out the first page of this thread for lots of handy information. PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo, and you are ready to go!!  WELCOME!



Zoesmama03 said:


> Eek I'm behind again already.    I'll try to read and catch up in the morning.  My darling Zoe is in her shower and I'll have to be sure she gets to bed and usually she'll be up all night if I don't go read with her in bed(YES she is in my bed ARGH).  We gotta be up a little earlier than we are used to since she will be riding on the bus again.  I just can't keep the car fueled up for it.  I don't like watching other people help cover my fuel needs.    So after I do my job search, resume spamming I'll try to remember to read up the last 10 pages or so I'm behind.
> 
> Tomorrow will be interesting I have to go see what this pep squad Zoe is joining at school is all about.  I know they start learning for the cheer squad and cheer on the flag football team. She was begging big time to join. It cost $5 so not bad and I sure hope it includes whatever uniform they need. It didn't say any extra fees for them.  Probably will have a shirt and specific dress code.  I'll see tomorrow at 5pm I guess.  I'll be busy with pep squad and violin performances this year I see.   If I can get employed she wants to take ballet. But then I can put the money her dad sends towards that over our living expenses.



Hopefully she can get involved in the pep squad without too much $$.  If there is a uniform required, ask around and see if you can find a mom of a girl who may have been involved in this in the past.... maybe she would have a uniform that you could borrow or buy cheap??



Michele1377 said:


> I am quite embarassed to admit this but for me it is Little Debbie Nutty Bars!
> I keep (or used to) keep them in my freezer and could eat the whole box in the course of a few hours. I haven't bought a box in months just to avoid the issue - I feel bad for   my kids!



DON'T feel bad for the kids.  Sorry to sound brutal, but that Little Debbie's stuff is JUNK.... absolute unhealthy GARBAGE!  You should be HAPPY that you have an excuse to keep it away from your kids!  Instead of feeling bad that you are keeping that stuff from your kids, feel HAPPY that you are SMART enough to teach them better eating habits!!  



disneymom2one said:


> Two QUOTD:
> 
> 1)  My AHA moment was when I got back in touch with people on FB and I refused to show them pictures of me because I hated the way I looked.  I also knew that we had a big family event coming up (my niece's wedding) and I wouldn't want to be in any of the pictures.  We found out the wedding date in May and since then, I've been beyond determined.  I weighed 238 pounds then and today I weigh 195.
> 
> 2)  Peanut butter is just not something I can have around.  I love everything about it.   A big source of pride for me right now is the last jar of peanut butter I bought almost five months ago.  It's sitting in our pantry with about 1/4 left and I haven't touched it in those five months.  I can't bring myself to throw it out because it represents me being in control.  I used to go through two jars a week.  No more.
> 
> MB ... who has a very unhappy autistic teenager this morning...



I love the symbolism of that jar of peanut butter!!  You might have to have it bronzed someday!!  I appreciate that you realize that it represents CONTROL!!  

Sorry your DD is having an unhappy morning.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Just wanted to quickly say "I'm Back!" -- I have a ton of work to catch up on at work and home, so I'm hoping to get to post later this week. I didn't do badly considering I was gone for a week -- I made 2 of my 3 scheduled workouts, and let me tell you, I am not used to the thin air of Denver! I lost .2, so I'll definitely take it. I know it was due to watching what I ate and those workouts, plus I did do a couple of walks in the evenings.
> 
> This thread moved over 20 pages while I was gone, so I probably won't actually catch everything -- just wanted to say  to anyone I missed, and I hope everyone who is sick, sad, or just discouraged feels better -- and everyone feeling Grreat! -- continue to do so!
> 
> Maria



Glad you are back!!!



LuvBaloo said:


> O = out of time!



  Glad you found a moment to check in with us!!



Connie96 said:


> Well, all I can say is that it is amazing what NOT binging on Sunday can do for a Monday weigh-in. I'm down 3.2 pounds for the week! That means I lost what I gained last week AND I'm down 2.0 pounds since the start of this challenge.
> 
> *Now THAT is a good way to start a Monday.*



I totally agree!!



Well... this started out to be a "good morning" post.... and now it is a "good mid-afternoon" post!!  

I started reading and multi-quoting at about 8 am. Then my Mom called and I got distracted and didn't get back here until about 11 am.  Then I accidentally deleted all of my responses when I was trying to google adjectives for Saturday's QOTD (where is that "hammer-hitting-computer" smilie!).  And then I had to have lunch. So here it is, 1:41 pm, and I am finally nearing the end of my post for the day!!  OOPS.... BRB...

When I posted the time, I realized that the day was slipping away and I hadn't hung the last load on the clothesline...... so now it is 1:55 and I am just finishing up here....  oh well.

I had a great weekend.... thanks to all who asked.  The family outing on the Cape wasn't nearly the food disaster it could have been.  I ate a good breakfast after my run (finally free of sinus pain) and a healthy but light lunch in the car on the way there (protein and fruit).  

I snacked on carrots and celery and peppers with a bit of hummus for appetizer and avoided the mini tacos, cheese and crackers, spinach and artichoke dip, etc.  

For dinner I had a bit of beef and a bit of chicken, green salad (predressed, but not heavily), sliced fresh tomatoes, grilled broccoli, rice salad, and the couscous salad I brought (skipped the potato salad).  I only went back for seconds on the tomato, broccoli and the couscous.  

For dessert I had the lowfat cupcakes I brought (one right at dessert time and another one later in the evening).  I avoided the alcohol (was tempted to have a beer but didn't care for the brand available, so I skipped it.... wasn't in a mood for wine) and the birthday cake and ice cream (SO glad I had brought those cupcakes).  

It was not at all a disaster of a day!!  I probably went over calories, though, because I was hungry when we arrived home late, so I had another helping of the couscous salad (can you tell I really love it?).  But honestly, considering the disaster it could have been, it was a good day.  And I had a great time visiting with some family that we rarely see and meeting my grandniece who was born this spring. (Golly, that makes me sound OLD!)  

Yesterday was a quiet day here at home.... I was tired from the busy day Saturday and needed to catch up on a few things around the house.  DS was disappointed we didn't start painting his bedroom, but I was just not mentally prepared to start that project.  Maybe this weekend.  I stayed on track with my eating all day, even though the family had pizza for dinner.  I had a half a slice and then had something else for dinner.  But I did splurge on a small serving of real ice cream.  DS was kind enough to scoop for everyone... and he made mine just the right size!!

Tonight is a busy one with a soccer game in one town and DD's Rainbow Girls in another town.  I will be missing the soccer game, but it would be just too much running around.  I am planning to do a 5 mi walk/run tonight up the hill behind the Masonic Temple where DD attends Rainbow.  I was doing it every Monday for a while this past spring and it is a great workout.  I walk UP the hill 2.5 miles, briskly, and then run the 2.5 mi DOWN.  Hopefully it won't get dark too quickly tonight, but I will wear my white sweatshirt and carry my penlight, just in case.  

We will have dinner together as a family late tonight after all of the activities. Fortunately I have a delayed start setting on my oven.  I will prepare the porkchops and put them in the oven with the delay set.  They should be ready to eat when we all get home around 8pm.  I will have broccoli in the pot, ready to steam and we will hopefully be eating by 8:15pm.  

Well... DS will be home on the bus in about 15 minutes.... my, my, my this day went by FAST!!! TTYL...................P


----------



## happysmyly

Zoesmama03 said:


> Liz, ... You train others or are training med office software?  I need to find out some of them and learn them.  I suppose if I put them in my resume it may help me get work in medical assisting world.  So far its been hard I had a few interviews for it right after school in 2008 then a couple in Jan of 2009 but nothing. I just don't have extensive experience.



Actually I train medical offices how to use our (Advanced MD) Practice Management and Electronic Health Records software.  I've trained this kind of software off and on since 1995--and now work for this company (have for 5 yrs) where I can train from home--which is great cause I live in the middle of nowhere.  I use GoToMeeting to train (wow--just had a strong Deja Vu--weird - hmmm).  
Medical billing is a hard field to get into - not sure about Medical Assisting - I guess it depends on where you live--and what connections you have to others in medical offices. I'd be happy to walk you through some software basics to help you be familiar with terminology of software (I've worked with 4 different programs so know the similarities).  PM me and we can set something up  
'Just keep swimming' - as Dory so happily encourages us to do...  in whatever parts of our lives that we need that advice 
So glad I checked in here--I was debating on what to have for lunch--and since I came here - I've decided to get off the computer now and fix myself something healthy and get back to my to-do list--thanks all for being here!! 
 Liz


----------



## keenercam

Dreamer24 said:


> My can't keep it in the house food is gummy candies.  Not that they last long anyway!



Dani - DS17 is the same way with gummy candies.  I do think that recognizing the weakness is the strongest weapon in my arsenal to avoid the temptation.

Lisa -- Thank you for keeping the birthday list!  



happysmyly said:


> I just finished my 3 mile walk--my sister and I are training for the WDW half marathon in January.  I am still a VERY slow walker - averaging 20 min/mile most days--but I am on week 4 of my training schedule and did 5 miles on Saturday--slow but steady.  I know as I lose weight this fall that that will help with the speed--these muscles work hard carrying around 270 lbs!!  But better 270 than 300



Liz -- Congrats on getting in your training walk!



jenanderson said:


> I had a pretty good weekend.  I was able to get a 5 mile run in on Saturday and an 8 mile run in on Sunday.  It was so cold on Sunday that I actually wore gloves!    It is kind of nice that it cooled down some but I do not like that it went from really hot to really cold almost over night and now we are suppose to be staying cold.



Jen- I am not looking forward to running outside in the winter, even if I do prefer running in the cold to the heat. I found a running top with a collar I can pull up over my mouth so that I am breathing in my own warm air if I need to for a moment or two -- the cold air hurts my lungs, and I had to resort to that when I was training for the 2008 WDW full marathon.  It was sooo cold!



lisah0711 said:


> A friendly reminder for those of you who watch the Biggest Loser show that the premiere is tomorrow night, 9/21.
> 
> Do you want to discuss the show on this thread or should be open a separate thread?  As chatty as we are it may be best to open a separate thread? Something to think about . . .



I think a separate thread would be good.  I'm not sure if that chatter would take over this thread or if it would get lost in the normal posts here, but at least it would be easier to find if it were a separate thread.

Melissa --It is wonderful that at such a young age, Zoe is seeing a wonderful example of the benefits of being active.  

Tracey - Great job on getting your 5k done! Where do you go to use an elliptical? I am so fortunate that our YMCA has so many and I have never had to wait to use one. Have a great night, even though it will be very busy!

Pamela - You were so amazingly in control over the weekend! Give yourself a huge pat on the back.  As for your lightbulb moment - that realization that you'd made this a lifestyle change must have been so reassuring and validating.  Congratulations!  I hope your evening isn't too crazy.  

I hope everyone is having a good Monday!


----------



## keenercam

QOTD for Monday, September 20:  What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?

I am, sadly, a carb addict, and if there is leftover pasta in the fridge (especially with meat sauce), it will call my name.  I have had to remove myself to my bedroom to keep myself from opening the fridge.  Another big problem is salty snacks, and this is especially bad later at night.  If there is party mix or doritos or pretzel thins in the snack closet I have to make a conscious effort not to eat those things.


----------



## cherry-pops

dvccruiser76 said:


> Yay, have you been before? We went in Sep/Oct of 08. If you have any questions, just PM me.


 It will be my first time to DLP! I cannot wait. 



keenercam said:


> QOTD: What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?


 Cheese, I always have too much. It's deceiving how may calories are in it, even a small amount! We have minimal food in during the week, just enough to get us through and then have a splurge meal on a Sunday.



lisah0711 said:


> Do you want to discuss the show on this thread or should we open a separate thread?


 I would like a new thread please! I don't know when that series will show in the UK and I don't want to catch any spoilers!


----------



## tigger813

Cam- I have an elliptical in my family on our lower level. I like working out at home. We bought it several years ago and it collected a lot of dust until I got on my workout habit. I've put 200-300 miles on it over the last 2 years. I put the volume of the tv up or put the closed captioning on. It has been a really good investment especially over the last year.

Had 2 hamburgers on my 60 calorie pita bread with some italian cheese and onions. I put a little ketchup on one and A1 thick and hearty on the other one. Hadn't had many calories before that so it was worth it. I'm drinking my water and will be doing another run at the track during soccer practice. I will probably come home and make myself a Greek yogurt smoothie with frozen strawberries and blueberries.

Gotta go shower and get DD1 ready for dancing and soccer.


----------



## lisah0711

keenercam said:


> I am, sadly, a carb addict, and if there is leftover pasta in the fridge (especially with meat sauce), it will call my name.  I have had to remove myself to my bedroom to keep myself from opening the fridge.  Another big problem is salty snacks, and this is especially bad later at night.  If there is* party mix *or doritos or pretzel thins in the snack closet I have to make a conscious effort not to eat those things.



Oh, yes, party mix is a big weakness for me, too.   Luckily I only make it once a year and when those boxes of cereal are gone, I stop making it.


----------



## brinalyn530

Firstly, thank you everyone! Friday was rough for me, and then I got stuck at work and didnt even get to run so I didnt even get to feel better. But then I had a great conversation with my policeman friend lovestruc)  he told me how proud he was of me for being so strong and so on, it really made me stop and think. Not only am I so lucky to have great people around me, my family, my friends IRL, and all of you guys here, but the truth is, I wouldnt be this person if my dad hadnt been in the accident. I would still be relying on my parents too much, I would still be unhappy with the life that I was given instead of deciding that I was going to live the life I wanted. I am still angry at the person who took so much from my dad, but I am also grateful that I learned and grew as a person from the whole situation. So, funk has passed and Im back to my (chatty) self!

Jen A  That mud run sounds impossibly difficult  you totally rock for even attempting it! And I bow to you for finishing it - with a smile on your face even! 



RENThead09 said:


> And I want to say I do not like cats, but that kitten is adorable and the people that did it to her should also be thrown out of a moving car.


ITA on both points  couldnt have said it better myself.

QOTD for Saturday, September 18: Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself
Oh, geez, I used to hate this in school  Im going with the shortest option!
B - Bright
R - Resilient
E - Enthusiastic
E  Efficient (more accurately Anal Retentive, but I didnt have an A)



Michele1377 said:


> Resilience is a great thing, it allows us to move past the negative influences in our lives and become a better and stronger person in the end.


Totally worth repeating.

Kathy  Michaels awesome comments made me smile! 

Connie  I think you mean Jen is your heroine  not heroin (like the drug)  at least I hope thats what you meant !



Connie96 said:


> *CC, Cam, Rose and any others who have mentioned enduring hateful behavior from their parents - I am so sorry that these things happened (or continue to happen), but I'm glad that your paths have led you here. It's really something to share this journey with each of you.*


*
Ditto  !

QOTD for Monday, September 20: What is your kryptonite, food-wise? In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?
Candy, chocolate mostly, but I am also fond of Skittles, Twizzlers, jelly beans (I could keep going) so its probably just sugar in general. I had to give my mom most of the stuff I got at Hershey Park last month after realizing that I had consumed an entire bag of Cherry Cordial Kisses in two sittings! I am telling my mom this weekend that there better not be any candy in my stocking this year or Santa Claus is gonna get it! That goes for the Easter Bunny too!



mommyof2Pirates said:



			Exciting news to report:  I registered today to run the tunnel to towers 5K next sunday in New York City.  It is in memory of a firefighter who was off duty on 9/11.  He heard what had happend and tried to drive to the towers.  He got stopped in traffic right outside the battery tunnel.  He got out in his gear and ran to the towers.  He died that day leaving behind his wife and 5 children.  This race traces his steps on that fateful day.  I am running it with my best friend and her dad who is a fireman for the city.  Her husband and brother are also fireman.  I think this will be a great race to participate in.  I hope emotionally I can be strong.  Even though the attacks happened 9 years ago the memories are still so fresh in my mind.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, Lindsay, this made me tear up. Good luck!

Taryn   Im so sorry you had a tougher than expected day yesterday. You look so tiny in that picture! Can I just say Beamer is just sickeningly adorable! And AKs poor face (shes a cutie pie, too)  hopefully it heals quickly!

Sending PD to everyone who is not feeling well, including all the kids (and me  I have a fever today, feel generally run down, but not sure whats going on  hopefully a good nights rest will take care of whatever it is). 

A few of you guys have posted some awesome weigh ins  great job to all of you  ! 

I found onederland again on Saturday  Im hoping to stay there this time!

Thats all I have time for, gotta get changed and hit the road. Im going to try to run while DS is at baseball practice, but if Im not feeling it Ill just walk instead since I didnt bring anything else to keep me occupied.

Have a great evening everyone!

Bree*


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening!

I cant believe it is so late and I am just posting. Yesterday was a very OP day, until a birthday celebration after church. Two different people brought a cake and I brought a pie. Everyone was eating a slice from at least 2 of the desserts. I had lots of points leftover (I planned very well yesterday) so I didnt end up doing that badly.

Today has been very OP too. I have fine with my points, but I do want to compare them to Sparkpeople. I have a feeling I ate too many calories and am low on protein.

I did W2D3 of the C25K today. Tomorrow will likely be an elliptical day plus some Wii Fit+. I may do something else tonight as well. I would like to burn a few more calories for the day.

Hope everyone had a great day today and have a great day tomorrow! 

CC



Cupcaker said:


> Thanks, I agree!  Im actually studying Program Evaluation.
> 
> Program Evaluation analyzes a program to see if it is effective, identifies what parts of a program is the most effect, and provides information to help strengthen the program.  Examples of programs would be things like school reading programs, sports programs, intervention programs, and even our BL challenge can be considered a program!
> 
> I really enjoy it.  I feel like I get to help to provide better services to those who are in the program.  Currently I am evaluating two mentoring programs.  Whats great about evaluating a program is that it solidifies what people think are working and helps provide information to strengthen the parts that people are unsure of.  Sorry for the long response, Im really passionate about it.  Its been my life for the past 3 years, and probably 3 more years



That sounds absolutely fascinating! It must be so wonderful to assure people that their program is amazing! 



stitch'sgirl said:


> Hi Lisa,
> I would like to join the group - I guess better late than never!







keenercam said:


> So glad that your parents are understanding about your desire to eat healthier.  If you have a Costco near you they sell a huge frozen bag of grilled chicken breast strips. I don't remember how much it is, but probably less than $10 and you could have grilled chicken at hand very readily for sandwiches, salads, stir-fry.
> 
> BTW, if you are ever driving to WDW, we are less than 10 minutes off of 95 and would LOVE for you to visit or spend a night on your way there or back.  Keep it in mind!



Thanks for the info on Costco! We dont have a membership, but are often considering it. Its definitely something to look into-and sooner than later. Even Wal-Mart is getting pricey for my taste. But, I will be brutally honest here: I am CHEAP! 

Thanks for the offer! I will definitely remember! The first thing I am going to do after I get a job is plan a trip to WDW. 



jbm02 said:


> ...and I have to ask - where/what is the "mitten state'?????
> 
> Pretty good weekend here.  DS's JV football team won, DD's Pop Warner team won (she cheers) and I finished my 11 mile run.  Three more weeks til my first half marathon.  Thank God for Advil.
> 
> DH and DS are busy with yardwork, I'm doing the dreaded job of matching socks and DD is making chocolate chip cookies to send to some of my friends serving in Afghanistan.  It's a beautiful fall day here - leaves are just starting to change, the days are slightly warm and it "smells" like fall.  Yay!!!  Now if my darn Bills would just get it in gear...!!!



DD is so wonderful! Baking cookies for our troops is such an admirable thing to do. 

WTG on the 11 mile run! 

Sorry, never heard of the mitten state.



keenercam said:


> I wanted to give you all an early warning-- in the next couple of days, I am going to ask you to post your favorite recipe that takes 5 ingredients or less.  So, start thinking now.
> 
> Alright, I am off to log my food and plan some menus.  I meant to tell you guys. My weight is down nearly 3 pounds since Thursday morning, so it has helped me stay disciplined this weekend and I am hoping for that "WHOOSH" for next week's weigh in.



Thanks for the warning! I think I have something in mind, but not sure on the points/calories, so I will do some research.

3 pounds! Thats awesome! Isnt coaching great? 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Yeah it's good that I recognize it, but I also realize that it's tougher than some people would expect. My poor DS came down with another sinus infection this week, so I had to take a back seat this week. I'm hoping that this week will go better now that he's feeling better and that I'll be able to get back to taking came of myself.



Hope DS is better soon! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> You go with your menus. I feel like a short order cook. I'm following WW, my husband is doing Atkins and my DS (14 months) doesn't eat too much yet. He has his usual standbys, but it's tough making dinners.



I dont know too much about Atkins, but there are plenty of meat options that are low in points. Are you doing WW on your own or meetings/online? I am a huge fan of eating foods that are Filling Foods. I have found many options like pork, chicken, and beef that are lean and low in points, but make for great full-family meals. Just food for thought. 

Got to split these up into at least 2 posts.


----------



## cclovesdis

Cupcaker said:


> Just a quick post- As I was cleaning out my book bag, I found a Meal Planning Guide my dietitian gave me.  Its great for having a handy packet that tells you the serving sizes for different foods.  I found a copy online if anyone is interested in it, just click on the link above.
> 
> It gives this handly little picture for estimating portion sizes based on your hand.  3oz of cooked meat=your palm; 1c.=your fist; 1tb=your thumb, 1tsp=tip of your thumb.  I think its easier for me to remember it this way since I always have my hand in front of me



Thanks! 



MacG said:


> Luckily I have have a very supportive family. My DH, and my girls are always ready to cheer me on. I love it when I give them a report about losing weight and they congratulate me : ) My girls have gone to the gym with me even when they don't want to....I always thank them for that : ) My DH watches the kids a lot during the weekends so I can go to the gym. Even when we are on vacation they make sure we carve out time for me to use the hotel gym. My sisters are very supportive as well, they always notice when I lose weight and tell me I look good. When my family isn't around (and sometimes when they are around) and I am feeling a need for emotional support I just read this board for support. Isn't it funny how people who have a common goal and you've have never met can be so supportive. You are all wonderful and I'm glad to be getting to know everyone



Kim, DH and DDs sound great!  Not sure how old your DDs are, but would they be interested in swimming, if you are and the gym has a pool? Just an idea.



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Sunday, September 19:  Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?
> 
> I know I've told this story before (in my WISH journal if nowhere else), but my a-ha moment came on January 6, 2005.  I had been diagnosed with a potentially fatal heart condition in February 1995.  It should have been curable but 3 heart surgeries had failed.  As the condition wore my body down, I was increasingly fatigued, barely making it through shortened work days, not driving because of near blackouts and unable to go up and down the steps in my house more than once or twice a day.  When I woke up after the fourth heart surgery and found out my condition was cured, I decided to re-take control of my life, get healthy and get active.  I have been very overweight for all my life that I can remember and had stretch marks by the time I was 10.   Once my heart was healthy again, I decided to start training to walk the 2006 WDW 1/2 marathon.  Once I accomplished that goal, I had a new lightbulb moment where I realized that I can achieve anything if I am willing to work for it.



That is a life-altering experience.  And congrats on the WDW ½ in 2006 and   for many more to come! 



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Monday, September 20:  What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?



Just 1?  Um, let me think: chocolate, any type of dessert, pasta, French fries, potato chips, tortilla chips, the list could go on and on. The best thing with me is to only keep point-friendly, low-calorie, low-fat options in the house. We do eat pasta one or twice a month and have gotten better about fitting it into my day.



my3princes said:


> I have a very strong support system.  My kids will remind me that I'm on a diet if they see me heading towards items that they know I shouldn't have and my husband will stay on plan with me and he will exercise with me.  He's my hero   My parents can be supportive, but my Mother will sometimes try to sabotage me by cooking things that she knows is not on my plan then complaining about how hard she worked making xxx and I'm not eating it.  I think I've told her no enough times now that I don't feel guilty.



What a great family you have! 

I have a similar problem with my grandmothers, especially my fathers mother. I usually find a way to fit at least a tiny portion into my points. Of course, the food often isnt anything amazing, so that helps. My mothers mother is better about making healthier food, but still pushes desserts. When we were there last week, my mom and I split the donut and that easily fit into my plan. 



cruisindisney said:


> Still having headaches, but I have a dr appt tomorrow to see what she thinks is causing them.  Neighbor believes I'm not eating enough.  I don't think that's the problem since I was a very bad girl yesterday and still had headaches.



Hope the doctors appointment helped! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Exciting news to report:  I registered today to run the tunnel to towers 5K next sunday in New York City.  It is in memory of a firefighter who was off duty on 9/11.  He heard what had happend and tried to drive to the towers.  He got stopped in traffic right outside the battery tunnel.  He got out in his gear and ran to the towers.  He died that day leaving behind his wife and 5 children.  This race traces his steps on that fateful day.  I am running it with my best friend and her dad who is a fireman for the city.  Her husband and brother are also fireman.  I think this will be a great race to participate in.  I hope emotionally I can be strong.  Even though the attacks happened 9 years ago the memories are still so fresh in my mind.



What a wonderful 5K! 



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks everyone.  It's been a much tougher day than I even thought, feels like an xray vest is on my chest.  The picnic was a disaster for me.  It was just a reminder of how much Daddy loved the outdoors, his family together, the park.  There was just a huge, black, gaping hole.  Everyone else seemed to have a good time.  It's tough to be Daddy's little girl without Daddy.  It's like I'm having a nightmare, that I know the ending, and when I wake up, it won't be okay again.
> 
> I lost it when DH had to come home and go to bed, and then again when he left for work.  I just feel like I have nothing, no one.  I can't gain strength from the girls right now.  I have a million things I need to do tonight, and I can't make myself do any of it.  I really just want to take tomorrow off.  I might see if someone can come in for the afternoon, Monday mornings are wild for us.  Or, I might wait and take Wed.  I don't know.







Zoesmama03 said:


> Tomorrow will be interesting I have to go see what this pep squad Zoe is joining at school is all about.  I know they start learning for the cheer squad and cheer on the flag football team. She was begging big time to join. It cost $5 so not bad and I sure hope it includes whatever uniform they need. It didn't say any extra fees for them.  Probably will have a shirt and specific dress code.  I'll see tomorrow at 5pm I guess.  I'll be busy with pep squad and violin performances this year I see.   If I can get employed she wants to take ballet. But then I can put the money her dad sends towards that over our living expenses.



Hope the pep squad is extra-cost free! 



mikat said:


> Hi all, I just learned about the W.I.S.H. board and I was wondering if it is too late for me to join the Fall Challenge?







Connie96 said:


> I'm proud that I did exercise on Friday and Saturday - those days seem to be the easiest to skip, but I rearranged my regimen a bit this week and I think it helped.







flipflopmom said:


> I was asleep before the girls were last night, I could hear them talking.  Yes, we are all - me, the girls, and the furboys in one bed.  It's okay, though, it's comforting to us all with DH not at home.  AK let Beamer out of his crate, and was holding him.  When I got in the bed, he walked over, laid his head against mine, and was out! At least I got a bit of loving from him.



 How sweet of Beamer!



flipflopmom said:


> 21 days until DH is on first!  And it can't happen soon enough.  My body is aching for a run. Going to get in the shower, and make the drive to take Sophie to MIL.  LOONNGG Day ahead.  We'll come home after school, homework, eat a bit, leave for gym @5, home @9:30.  Won't see DH until tomorrow night.   ATe/drank too much, with TOM too, so my weigh in was abyssmal.  It's a new week.  That's all I have to say about that.



 Hope you have a great week!



tigger813 said:


> UGH!!!!! DD2 is getting a cold. She had us up around 1:30 barking like a dog! We gave her some medicine and water and then she and I snuggled on the couch until she was asleep. She fell right back to sleep but DH and I were up probably another hour. May keep her home today as she's only there a half day. I have to work tomorrow so I'd rather she rested here with me today. She had fallen right to sleep. I didn't hear the first "barks" or "ribbiting" as she calls it.



Hope Izzie is back to herself tomorrow, or even tonight! 



disneymom2one said:


> 2)  Peanut butter is just not something I can have around.  I love everything about it.   A big source of pride for me right now is the last jar of peanut butter I bought almost five months ago.  It's sitting in our pantry with about 1/4 left and I haven't touched it in those five months.  I can't bring myself to throw it out because it represents me being in control.  I used to go through two jars a week.  No more.
> 
> MB ... who has a very unhappy autistic teenager this morning...



WTG with the PB! 

Sorry about DD. Hope tomorrow is a better day! 

Okay, I have to go eat dinner. Replies are in Word. Will finish in about an hour!


----------



## goldcupmom

Michele1377 said:


> Here are some links for water requirements. In order to calcuate your exact requirements you would have to know exactly how much urine you put out, how much water you are losing through sweat, etc. I don't think this is necessary for general purposes -
> 
> The About.com calculator is more specific - it takes water loss through vomiting, diarrhea and altitude into account - IMO - TMI, lol, as well as your weight and excercise level -
> 
> http://nutrition.about.com/library/blwatercalculator.htm



Thanks for the interesting sites!  I live at about 6000' in the high desert in NM.  I do what BBugg considers 'moderate activity' (burning 3+ calories/minute for about 90 min+ daily.  This says I need 104 oz water/day which is about what I get.  Any less and I begin to feel dehydrated.  Even if I up the water, I never feel really hydrated - skin always dry, sinuses dry, etc.  It's the altitude!!  And 65 degrees in the sun here is worse for me than 90 in FL where there is humidity.  At 6000' it is HOT!

Busy weekend here, but all in all, an ok one.  I feel like I 'took it easy' on walking, but in reality I just checked and Fri - Mon I've done over 20 miles.  I think I'm becoming an addict!  Most importantly, I crossed my walking goal of 750 miles on Saturday morning....now pushing towards 1000.

Food has been all over the place and I used my APs and some FPs.  Oh well, it happens!

Dishwasher is installed & so far I love it!  I am slowly getting my 'to do' list pared down a bit, but it won't ever be 'done'.

To catch up on QOTD's :

Saturday -

J-ust plain me - what you see is what I am!
U-nderstanding
L-oves God, Dogs, most people, learning to love exercise & trying to learn to 
   love myself
I-ntelligent (well, about some things)
E-ternally a kid - 'aging is mandatory, growing up is optional' is my philosophy

Sunday -

My Ah-Ha moment ties in with my HH question of emotional support, and CC's and Cam's posts.  My initial reaction to the question of support, was to laugh and question 'what support?'.  I was 7 the first time my mom told me (and then repeated pretty much weekly the rest of my life at home) that I never should have been born - she didn't want another child and that she wished she was not Catholic so she could have had an abortion.  Then, at 8, before my DSis in FL got married, she found papers and gave them to me showing that when I was born, my mother had signed the paperwork for me to be put up for adoption - my father & older siblings (I'm the youngest of 6, and the oldest is 18 yrs older) stopped it.  I was never able to do anything right or please her no matter how hard I tried.  I would have to remake my bed several times most mornings as if it wasn't military perfect, she would rip it apart and I had to start over.  When I got my first job at a clothing store, I bought 3 pairs of jeans(my first - in 1976!) and when she found them, she cut them to shreds while I was at school.  When she came to visit after we bought our house in TX, I got up the morning after they arrived and she was rearranging my kitchen as it wasn't arranged correctly!  That's the trip that I drove them to the airport & put them on a plane home...to have her not speak to me, nor allow my dad to speak to me for YEARS.  The one time they visited after that, she had my DS24(then 5) on the floor almost the entire time as she told him repeatedly that he was going to 'burn in hell' because he was not Catholic.  We took our kids to a family camp in the AZ mountains with church, and she told the family we took our kids to a nudist colony that was part of a cult....you get the picture!  

So, my Ah-hah moment was at my dad's funeral in 1994, although it took me until 2003 to do anything about it.  I got the call just over 24 hours before he was to come visit for the first time in over 2 years.  He had called a week before and told me he didn't care what she said, he needed to come.  I have a nephew who is a professional photog (now the photo editor for the Baltimore Sun) who took a family pic after the funeral ( this was the only time all 6 of us kids had been together since my wedding 12 yrs before).  My mother saw the proof and went NUTS! I was at the edge of the group and with a curved lens to fit in everyone it accentuated my size.  She repeatedly told me I had ruined the photo because I was so fat, made him retake one without me or my family in it.  Yes, I was at my almost heaviest (I went home & ate & ate & ate before I realized I was worth taking care of) about 195 and 5'3 - I ended up at 215 at one point - started WW at 198.8 after she was put in a nursing home with alzheimer's.  I think I was subconsciously waiting until she wouldn't know I was losing weight before I would do it.  But, I was by far not the largest person in the picture.

I totally understand what CC & Cam are feeling and say.  Almost everytime I look in a mirror, I hear her voice inside my head negating what I see and feel.

As for support, y'all are pretty much it!  DH is an engineer, used to be much differnt than he is now, but pretty much feels/acts that emotions are stupid, adults don't need reaffirmations of love or anything else, they are adults.  He is very quiet.  Kids are...well, kids(but all technically adults!)  DD will one day understand the struggles I have with weight as she has my genetics, but thinks it should be easy. DS24 is oblivious to everything. DS21 is pretty good, sometimes, but doesn't really know how to express emotions ( thanks, dad!), but he is learning.    I go to WW, but usually don't make meetings and they are HUGE.  After living here almost 10 yrs, still don't have any friends to speak of....trying to work on that, but it's hard.

So, if you're still reading, YOU ARE AWESOME!!!  

Kryptonite food - DONUTS!!!!!  In 8/9th grade I had to walk to a bus about a 1.5 miles from the school and at least a couple days a week I would stop at the donut shop & consume an entire dozen before reaching the bus stop.  They are a family addiciton!  My DSis in FL used to get the number of donuts each birthday for her age.  We were there for her 48th.....and the donuts didn't last 2 hours (she was diabetic before her 49th as were all my siblings ....I'm the hold out!)  And I think I should add pretzel M&M's to that.  If they are here I just can't stop!

So, now that I"ve caught up, bared my deep dark secrets, I need to get something else done.

Hope I can get back on here later or at least in the morning....catching up is VERY time consuming!  Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

mikamah said:


> Healthy Habits part two- emotional support-  I get most of my emotional support for all of you here.   I honestly don't know what I would do if I didn't have my friends here for support and inspiration



Ditto what Lisa said! We get so much support from you too! Thanks! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Just wanted to quickly say "I'm Back!"



Hope you had a great trip! WTG on the loss, on vacation, at a different altitude! Cant get much better than that! 

Shannon, enjoy your birthday celebration! 



cruisindisney said:


> Anyone else finding themselves not paying attention to the groceries that you don't eat?  What I mean is I've stopped drinking milk.  I do almond milk instead.  So now when the family is low on milk, I don't really notice and have to be told half the time.  The kids are old enough to pour their own, so I don't usually have to pull the gallon jug out of it's handy dandy door.  I find myself running to the store for milk when normally I would have a back up gallon ready to go.  Anyone else neglecting their families groceries?



I too, have the advantage of having my parents do some of the shopping and I do some of the shopping. Sometimes, we go together and I pick out what I want and my parents get their food. Would buying milk once a week work? We buy mostly lactose-free milk and its ultra-pasteurized, so it lasts for weeks unopened. Dont know much about regular milk. 



Connie96 said:


> Well, all I can say is that it is amazing what NOT binging on Sunday can do for a Monday weigh-in. I'm down 3.2 pounds for the week! That means I lost what I gained last week AND I'm down 2.0 pounds since the start of this challenge.
> 
> Now THAT is a good way to start a Monday.







lisah0711 said:


> I'm looking at the birthday list and after jenanderson's next month we don't have any other birthdays to celebrate?  Really?    If you are having a birthday during the challenge please PM me so I can add it to the list.  Come on -- don't be shy!



Definitely do NOT be shy! I was during the last challenge, and am so glad I changed my mind! Having all the good wishes from my BL friends was the best part of my day! 



happysmyly said:


> I just finished my 3 mile walk--my sister and I are training for the WDW half marathon in January.  I am still a VERY slow walker - averaging 20 min/mile most days--but I am on week 4 of my training schedule and did 5 miles on Saturday--slow but steady.  I know as I lose weight this fall that that will help with the speed--these muscles work hard carrying around 270 lbs!!  But better 270 than 300



WTG! Thats an awesome goal you have! 



jenanderson said:


> I had a pretty good weekend.  I was able to get a 5 mile run in on Saturday and an 8 mile run in on Sunday.



Um, okay. 13 miles in 2 days is pretty good?  Sounds absolutely great to me! 



lisah0711 said:


> A friendly reminder for those of you who watch the Biggest Loser show that the premiere is tomorrow night, 9/21.
> 
> Do you want to discuss the show on this thread or should we open a separate thread?  As chatty as we are it may be best to open a separate thread? Something to think about . . .



I liked having a separate thread during BL 9. I tend to not stay awake to watch the entire show, so it would be good to not have spoilers here. 



Zoesmama03 said:


> CC,
> How did it go at the library?  Were you able to check it out? I had to wait on a waiting list.  I have another of hers on hold request too.  How long have you been on this current pill? After charting so long I feel every ovulation each time so I usually know.  I charted to get pregnant and did the first month and when Zoe quit nursing I went off mini pill and charted to avoid in time I could just feel ovulation.  Are you doing WW tracking and SP then?  I keep wondering if I should try tracking points again. I got all the materials to do it.  I never get that much protein even when I do eat meat. I stay around 50 at least though.



I havent made it there yet. I was convinced the library was closed yesterday, so I waited until today. I will be going right after dinner. 

My goal right now is to track on WWonline and SP. Some days I only use WWonline though. Today is a both day. 



tigger813 said:


> I earned my way back to the boards! I did my 5K and I have to say today was the easiest time I've ever had doing it. I watched Y&R while I did it and tried to focus more on the tv. I think I was a bit faster today too and did it in about 65 minutes and burned over 900 calories on resistance level 2.



 900 calories? Thats amazing! I need to start working my way up to that kind of distance. Im at about 2 miles now.



pjlla said:


> I count 4 fruit, 1 veggie, 2 dairy (unless you count the soy as dairy), 2-3 protein and some fat. I would definitely try to increase the veggie count to more like 2-3. Fruits seem okay, but you had room for another one.  You needed more protein with lunch and maybe more protein at mid-morning.  You also had room for another whole wheat carb or something like that.  You could have reached your points with another serving of fruit and another carb, or another fruit and another small portion of protein.
> 
> It was not at all a disaster of a day



You did wonderfully on your day at the Cape! Definitely not a disaster! 

Thanks for commenting on what I ate. I am working on adding more protein and veggies to my menu. You know, Im going to be honest here, Ive heard so many different views on what is considered a serving of fruit and what is considered a serving of vegetables, that Im not even sure what these are servings are anymore. Right now, I am using the highest amount as a portion size. Like 2 cups of lettuce = 1 veggie. 1 whole apple = 1 fruit. 1 cup of broccoli is 1 vegetable. But, Ive also heard 1 cup of lettuce is 1 veggie, ½ cup of apple is 1 fruit, and 1 cup of broccoli is 2 veggies. 



cherry-pops said:


> Cheese, I always have too much. It's deceiving how may calories are in it, even a small amount! We have minimal food in during the week, just enough to get us through and then have a splurge meal on a Sunday.
> 
> I would like a new thread please! I don't know when that series will show in the UK and I don't want to catch any spoilers!



ITA with your spoiler concern. 

You made a very good point on the cheese. I try to always keep lowfat in the fridge for me.


----------



## keenercam

Julie -- I am constantly amazed by the person you are despite what you have been through.  If I had to choose one or two words to describe you, I'd choose "strong as iron" and "resilient".  I am so, so sorry for all you have been through but I am so glad you are here with us.


----------



## cclovesdis

tigger813 said:


> Had 2 hamburgers on my 60 calorie pita bread with some italian cheese and onions. I put a little ketchup on one and A1 thick and hearty on the other one.



Do tell about this 60 calorie pita bread! Please!



brinalyn530 said:


> Firstly, thank you everyone! Friday was rough for me, and then I got stuck at work and didnt even get to run so I didnt even get to feel better. But then I had a great conversation with my policeman friend lovestruc)  he told me how proud he was of me for being so strong and so on, it really made me stop and think. Not only am I so lucky to have great people around me, my family, my friends IRL, and all of you guys here, but the truth is, I wouldnt be this person if my dad hadnt been in the accident. I would still be relying on my parents too much, I would still be unhappy with the life that I was given instead of deciding that I was going to live the life I wanted. I am still angry at the person who took so much from my dad, but I am also grateful that I learned and grew as a person from the whole situation. So, funk has passed and Im back to my (chatty) self!



 That's a huge realization. You have come so far and are such an inspiration to me! 



goldcupmom said:


> My Ah-Ha moment ties in with my HH question of emotional support, and CC's and Cam's posts.  My initial reaction to the question of support, was to laugh and question 'what support?'.  I was 7 the first time my mom told me (and then repeated pretty much weekly the rest of my life at home) that I never should have been born - she didn't want another child and that she wished she was not Catholic so she could have had an abortion.  Then, at 8, before my DSis in FL got married, she found papers and gave them to me showing that when I was born, my mother had signed the paperwork for me to be put up for adoption - my father & older siblings (I'm the youngest of 6, and the oldest is 18 yrs older) stopped it.  I was never able to do anything right or please her no matter how hard I tried.  I would have to remake my bed several times most mornings as if it wasn't military perfect, she would rip it apart and I had to start over.  When I got my first job at a clothing store, I bought 3 pairs of jeans(my first - in 1976!) and when she found them, she cut them to shreds while I was at school.  When she came to visit after we bought our house in TX, I got up the morning after they arrived and she was rearranging my kitchen as it wasn't arranged correctly!  That's the trip that I drove them to the airport & put them on a plane home...to have her not speak to me, nor allow my dad to speak to me for YEARS.  The one time they visited after that, she had my DS24(then 5) on the floor almost the entire time as she told him repeatedly that he was going to 'burn in hell' because he was not Catholic.  We took our kids to a family camp in the AZ mountains with church, and she told the family we took our kids to a nudist colony that was part of a cult....you get the picture!
> 
> So, my Ah-hah moment was at my dad's funeral in 1994, although it took me until 2003 to do anything about it.  I got the call just over 24 hours before he was to come visit for the first time in over 2 years.  He had called a week before and told me he didn't care what she said, he needed to come.  I have a nephew who is a professional photog (now the photo editor for the Baltimore Sun) who took a family pic after the funeral ( this was the only time all 6 of us kids had been together since my wedding 12 yrs before).  My mother saw the proof and went NUTS! I was at the edge of the group and with a curved lens to fit in everyone it accentuated my size.  She repeatedly told me I had ruined the photo because I was so fat, made him retake one without me or my family in it.  Yes, I was at my almost heaviest (I went home & ate & ate & ate before I realized I was worth taking care of) about 195 and 5'3 - I ended up at 215 at one point - started WW at 198.8 after she was put in a nursing home with alzheimer's.  I think I was subconsciously waiting until she wouldn't know I was losing weight before I would do it.  But, I was by far not the largest person in the picture.
> 
> I totally understand what CC & Cam are feeling and say.  Almost everytime I look in a mirror, I hear her voice inside my head negating what I see and feel.
> 
> As for support, y'all are pretty much it!  DH is an engineer, used to be much differnt than he is now, but pretty much feels/acts that emotions are stupid, adults don't need reaffirmations of love or anything else, they are adults.  He is very quiet.  Kids are...well, kids(but all technically adults!)  DD will one day understand the struggles I have with weight as she has my genetics, but thinks it should be easy. DS24 is oblivious to everything. DS21 is pretty good, sometimes, but doesn't really know how to express emotions ( thanks, dad!), but he is learning.    I go to WW, but usually don't make meetings and they are HUGE.  After living here almost 10 yrs, still don't have any friends to speak of....trying to work on that, but it's hard.
> 
> So, if you're still reading, YOU ARE AWESOME!!!
> 
> Kryptonite food - DONUTS!!!!!  In 8/9th grade I had to walk to a bus about a 1.5 miles from the school and at least a couple days a week I would stop at the donut shop & consume an entire dozen before reaching the bus stop.  They are a family addiciton!  My DSis in FL used to get the number of donuts each birthday for her age.  We were there for her 48th.....and the donuts didn't last 2 hours (she was diabetic before her 49th as were all my siblings ....I'm the hold out!)  And I think I should add pretzel M&M's to that.  If they are here I just can't stop!
> 
> So, now that I"ve caught up, bared my deep dark secrets, I need to get something else done.



 You are an amazing woman, wife, and mother!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I am pages and pages and pages behind, but I will try to catch up over the next couple of days. We had a nice visit. Definitely some teenage drama, but I have to keep reminding myself that I am very grateful that DS still talks to us about stuff and feels comfortable coming to us with problems, even ones that occur at 10:00pm.

I did pretty well with eating. I am one pound higher than last Monday, but I will take it. Still within my maintain range, so very happy with that.

I am processing some of the comments that people made. I'll comment on it later. Sometimes a comment meant as a complement, really ends up being insulting--know what I mean. 

Have a nice evening.

Taryn-- Just wanted to let you know I was thinking about you.


----------



## tigger813

The 60 calorie pita bread is  Joseph's Flax, Oat Bran and whole wheat pita bread. It's a lot thinner than regular pita but actually quite tasty. I cut my burgers in half and folded the pita around them. I may try and have my turkey sloppy joe like that again tomorrow. It also has 6g of protein per slice as well.

Izzie seems to be feeling better. Going to put her humidifier/vaporizer in her room tonight. Thanks everyone. She's playing Lego HP with her dad and sister now. She ate her usual for supper tonight, chicken nuggets. 

Just got back from Ashleigh's Irish Step class and her soccer practice. I got in 2.25 miles on the track. I ran about a half mile. I had a bit of indigestion from supper so needed to walk. I did finally get to listen to the podcasts from last week, just in time to listen to this week's on Wednesday.

Going to make myself a strawberry smoothie and get the latest load of laundry out of the dryer to fold. Looking forward to Hawaii-50 tonight! Also interested in The Event and Chuck. And of course tomorrow night is BL Season Premiere!!!!!!!

I may pop back in again later!!!! TTFN


----------



## goldcupmom

keenercam said:


> Julie -- I am constantly amazed by the person you are despite what you have been through.  If I had to choose one or two words to describe you, I'd choose "strong as iron" and "resilient".  I am so, so sorry for all you have been through but I am so glad you are here with us.



Thanks, Cam!  You are too sweet!  



cclovesdis said:


> You are an amazing woman, wife, and mother!



Thanks, CC!  I take all the Hugs I can get!  Some days I wouldn't survive if I didn't have the faith that God won't let us deal with more than we can handle as long as we don't try to handle it alone!



Rose&Mike said:


> Definitely some teenage drama, but I have to keep reminding myself that I am very grateful that DS still talks to us about stuff and feels comfortable coming to us with problems, even ones that occur at 10:00pm.



Teenage drama is never fun, but at least he's still talking!  And 10 p.m. is much better than 2 a.m.!!  Look for the positive!


----------



## jbm02

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Monday, September 20:  What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?


Plain M&Ms.  I know I could eat a whole huge bag in an afternoon...and it doesn't remotely fit into the "not so bad" for me category !!!

Finally finished the retirement book on Shutterfly.  Whew.  I'm computer-challenged and it took me a while to do.  But I am so happy with it.  My friend who is retiring is the one who got me back into the gym - and started me running- about 2 years ago.  I am really going to miss him.

Julie -   I am so sorry about all you have had to deal with.   You will be able to do this - and all for you (get the impression there hasn't been alot of that for you).  You deserve this!!!

I am looking forward to the runners expo this Saturday in Albany for the Hudson Mohawk Half marathon.  Jay and Mark from the BL will be running and they will be at the expo too.  I hope it isn't too crowded!!

'night!!  Jude


----------



## keenercam

Welcome back, Rose!! We missed you.  I hope your visit was wonderful. I don't remember -- is DS a freshman?  If so, how is he adjusting.  If he is a returning student, is he still happy there?

Hi and hugs to all I missed. I am exhausted again.  I had physical therapy this morning, worked all day, and then went to the gym on my way home and did 60 minutes on the elliptical (burned 500 calories, but more importantly did a lot of the minutes using my legs only, in an effort to work on strengthening).  Just finished dinner and am going to log my food on WW (e-tools) and head to bed.  

Hugs, my friends!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Yep, Jan.18th of this year I went to the dr. for a sinus infection, strep, and ear infections.
> 
> What a wonderful, wonderful race.  I would have a hard time, but would probably be very determined at the same time.  How far are you from NYC?  Thanks for the hug.
> 
> I always had to leave before it got cranked up.  My curfew was 10pm my jr. year, 10:30 or 11 my senior year, and in college, engaged to DH home for the weekends, 11:30.  I had to beg to stay out to 1am on NYE at 20 years old!  It served it's purpose, I stayed out of trouble.



Ok you know we mentioned before how much we have in common.  Well......My birthday is jan 18th the day of your ah ha moment. I too had to always be in by 10pm and I think maybe 11 during my senior year.  My mom still waited up for me when I was 21 and going out to the bar with my friends.  I did recently just thank her for being so strict because I know what I managed to do before 10pm and Im sure it would have been worse if I had didnt have someone waiting at home for me.

NYC is about 2 hours from here.  We are leaving around 445am. 



Connie96 said:


> Well, all I can say is that it is amazing what NOT binging on Sunday can do for a Monday weigh-in. I'm down 3.2 pounds for the week! That means I lost what I gained last week AND I'm down 2.0 pounds since the start of this challenge.
> 
> Now THAT is a good way to start a Monday.



Awesome connie.  Great job.  



keenercam said:


> Lindsay -- Wow! That 5k sounds so amazing.  Does it fundraise for his children or some other cause?  It will be such a powerful event. Keeping my fingers crossed for all the participants for a gorgeous, cool fall day.



All the proceeds and fundraising goes to the stephen siller foundation and it benefits many different childrens charities.  Exp: the NYC pediatric burn center, it also funds a group home for high risk children in NYC, it funds community awards for children, also funds scholarships for children who lost their homes from Katrina.  If you are interested in reading about it the website is tunneltotowersrun.org  It seems pretty amazing and I cant wait to be a part of it.



lisah0711 said:


> A friendly reminder for those of you who watch the Biggest Loser show that the premiere is tomorrow night, 9/21.



Thanks for the reminder i was wondering when it started.  It doesnt matter to me where we talk about it although I dont know if I could keep up with one more board.



brinalyn530 said:


> So, funk has passed and Im back to my (chatty) self!



Glad you are back bree.   Im glad were able to find the positives in the horrible situation you and your family have been through. 



goldcupmom said:


> As for support, y'all are pretty much it!



Julie I have never met you but I know just with hearing you story that you are an amazing person.  Please continue to check in here.  We all are listening and are here to support you. 


I weighed in today and have gained 1.6lbs  I over did it a bit this weekend but I didnt think it was that bad.  I really need to drink more water.  I drank a bunch today and hardly have been in the bathroom so I know I am lacking the fluids.  Im hoping that is my issue with the weight gain.  I am hoping to get it off quickly.  Work is insane for both myself and my dh.  We are juggling a million things between work and the kids.  I am really looking forward to getting away a little on sunday and hopefully unwinding.  I hope friday gets here quickly.

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## tggrrstarr

I am once again behind!  I will have some time tomorrow to catch up, but right now, my computer is about to die.  Exercise was much easier today, partly due to my schedule.  I lost half a pound this morning, eating the extra calories seemed to help.  I also have tried the ground flax seed & the green tea.  Very easy additions to my diet.  I finally have a day off tomorrow, so I might actually get to clean my house & finish my halloween decorations.

Be back soon to answer some QOTD's!


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> UGH!!!!! DD2 is getting a cold. She had us up around 1:30 barking like a dog! Hugs to everyone feeling sad, lonely or just not themselves!


Hope she sleeps well tonight!  Thanks for the hugs.



disneymom2one said:


> It's sitting in our pantry with about 1/4 left and I haven't touched it in those five months.  I can't bring myself to throw it out because it represents me being in control.  I used to go through two jars a week.  No more. MB ... who has a very unhappy autistic teenager this morning...


What an amazing sense of accomplishment.  Wonderful for you MB!  Hoping your daughter had a better day.  Mondays are rough!



mikamah said:


> Kathy - Just keep first glancing at the picture!  Thanks, though.  See, you are developing a lifestyle.  Now, I'm not condoning cake and ice cream for lunch, but that's better than pizza, cake, and ice cream!  I so know what you mean about the support.  As soon as I got home tonight, I headed straight for the computer.  Without Brad at home, and sometimes even when he is,  I would be back in obseity and depression without you all!
> I love "lint balls" in dark chocolate, and Dove darks, too.  YUMMO!
> 
> 
> 
> Worfiedoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to quickly say "I'm Back!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We missed you!  Great example on how to lose weight while out of town you set for us...!
> 
> 
> 
> LuvBaloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> O = out of time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I had an O in my name, wait, I do in flipflopmom, and the o is what made me stop and go to Taryn.  Omnipotent was the only thing I could think of!   Hope you are doing okay!
> 
> 
> 
> cruisindisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else finding themselves not paying attention to the groceries that you don't eat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I don't eat it, and it's not on the list, I don't buy it.  I totally understand!
> 
> 
> 
> Connie96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, all I can say is that it is amazing what NOT binging on Sunday can do for a Monday weigh-in. I'm down 3.2 pounds for the week! That means I lost what I gained last week AND I'm down 2.0 pounds since the start of this challenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GREAT GREAT GREAT GREAT job Connie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> keenercam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Taryn, sweetie. What a rough weekend you had. I am so sorry that you are feeling your Daddy's loss so strongly.   WOW! You really do look like a teenager.  My sweet furbaby, Cali, was completely frantic that I was on a stepladder and Howard actually came in to see what she was crying about and scolded me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.  And for the compliment, thanks again.  I left it when I deleted some, just so I could read it again.  LOL Too funny about Cali.  Glad you have someone there to make sure you are behaving!
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a pretty good weekend.  I was able to get a 5 mile run in on Saturday and an 8 mile run in on Sunday.  It was so cold on Sunday that I actually wore gloves! It is kind of nice that it cooled down some but I do not like that it went from really hot to really cold almost over night and now we are suppose to be staying cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love your answer for your name.  You should have that made into art somewhere!  I can't believe it's that cold!  It was 91 here at 5pm!
> 
> 
> 
> Zoesmama03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love to do my simple before bed routine its a decent relaxing routine. I have to be careful as yoga really gives me energy. I guess I just need to learn to apply the energy to sleep energy.
> Well that took well over an hour.  I really need to work out a way to stay caught up by reading and checking in more frequently or something.Doritos are like crack to me.  I can't have them in the house I will eat way too many and snack on them when I'm not even that hungry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds so cool about the yoga.  It takes me forever to reply and catch up, too!  And ITA on the Doritos.  I'll eat an entire bag at one sitting, which is why they have not been allowed in my presence in 2010!
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> You (and everyone here) are part of my ongoing success too!  You all are my support system... you are my therapist, my WW leader, my trainer, my dietician, and my best friend... all rolled into one neat spot on my computer!!I agree about the active group.... but honestly, I skipped two days and missed almost 10 pages!! I now realize that it is a lifelong journey I am on.  I will never be "done dieting".  I have to continue to count my calories/points for the rest of my life if I want to maintain my weight loss and BE HEALTHY. o here it is, 1:41 pm, and I am finally nearing the end of my post for the day!! I had a great weekend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a lot of fun this weekend.   ITA - you all fill sooooo many gaps in my life, all rolled into one!  AND ITA about "being done"  this is a lifelong committment, and while I can have a bad day, or even a few days, I HAVE to stay on track forever!
> 
> 
> 
> happysmyly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Just keep swimming' - as Dory so happily encourages us to do...  in whatever parts of our lives that we need that advice Liz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's it, just keep my head above the water!
> 
> 
> 
> keenercam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am, sadly, a carb addict, and if there is leftover pasta in the fridge (especially with meat sauce), it will call my name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me, too! Except for me, it's good bread, with cheese, or roasted garlic in it.  You get the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, party mix is a big weakness for me, too.  Luckily I only make it once a year and when those boxes of cereal are gone, I stop making it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love chex mix.  That's my problem, I love food!
> 
> 
> 
> brinalyn530 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then I had a great conversation with my policeman friend lovestruc)  he told me how proud he was of me for being so strong and so on, it really made me stop and think.
> Taryn   Im so sorry you had a tougher than expected day yesterday. You look so tiny in that picture! Can I just say Beamer is just sickeningly adorable! And AKs poor face (shes a cutie pie, too)  hopefully it heals quickly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, even though I was sitting so.. well.. I wouldn't fall, my forehead is all wrinkly, and my hair looks like a rats' nest, it might be one of my favorite ever!  She's doing a bit better today, made it through gym okay.  Glad your little cop could play good cop and cheer you up!!  What doesn't kill us makes us stronger, right?  Sorry you have to endure this!
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe it is so late and I am just posting. Yesterday was a very OP day, until a birthday celebration after church. Two different people brought a cake and I brought a pie. Everyone was eating a slice from at least 2 of the desserts. I had lots of points leftover (I planned very well yesterday) so I didnt end up doing that badly.
> Today has been very OP too. I have fine with my points, but I do want to compare them to Sparkpeople. I have a feeling I ate too many calories and am low on protein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just realized that lacking protein at lunch is killing me.  I just don't feel full without it.  Good job planning, and keeping up on all the chattiness we seem to have this season!
> 
> 
> 
> goldcupmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Ah-Ha moment ties in with my HH question of emotional support, and CC's and Cam's posts.  My initial reaction to the question of support, was to laugh and question 'what support?'. .  After living here almost 10 yrs, still don't have any friends to speak of....trying to work on that, but it's hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Julie, I just cannot imagine.  Quite literally.  My parents are such amazing people, even if Daddy did pinch my belly fat and say "I can pinch several inches."  But then he'd laugh, rub his belly, and say, I can't even get it loose enough to pinch.  I am so blessed.  Keep up here, we'll hold each other up.  You are such a strong and amazing person!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> keenercam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julie -- I am constantly amazed by the person you are despite what you have been through.  If I had to choose one or two words to describe you, I'd choose "strong as iron" and "resilient".  I am so, so sorry for all you have been through but I am so glad you are here with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITA!!!  WORTH REPEATING!
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pages and pages and pages behind, but I will try to catch up over the next couple of days. We had a nice visit. Definitely some teenage drama, but I have to keep reminding myself that I am very grateful that DS still talks to us about stuff and feels comfortable coming to us with problems, even ones that occur at 10:00pmTaryn-- Just wanted to let you know I was thinking about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed you this weekend Rose, I really did.  Glad you had fun with your Game.....  Doubt I can even post the name!  I hope my girls will still come to me in college!  Hope your run was good!
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 60 calorie pita bread is  Joseph's Flax, Oat Bran and whole wheat pita bread. It's a lot thinner than regular pita but actually quite tasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds yummy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> goldcupmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, CC!  I take all the Hugs I can get!  Some days I wouldn't survive if I didn't have the faith that God won't let us deal with more than we can handle as long as we don't try to handle it alone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sometime say "I know God won't give me more than I can handle, but I wish he didn't have so much confidence in me."  A friend tells me often "You'll never have more than you and God can do together!
> 
> 
> 
> jbm02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to the runners expo this Saturday in Albany for the Hudson Mohawk Half marathon.  Jay and Mark from the BL will be running and they will be at the expo too.  I hope it isn't too crowded!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds fun!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> keenercam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and hugs to all I missed. I am exhausted again.  I had physical therapy this morning, worked all day, and then went to the gym on my way home and did 60 minutes on the elliptical (burned 500 calories, but more importantly did a lot of the minutes using my legs only, in an effort to work on strengthening).  Just finished dinner and am going to log my food on WW (e-tools) and head to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW CAM!!!  That's a lot of work, good for you!
> 
> WHEW!  DONE!
> 
> Took AK to gym tonight, Sophie and I went to the playground for a bit, then went to visit nephew, niece, and great nephew for a few minutes.  GOTTA GET IN THE BED!   Which means, get off the computer, wash my face, make my coffee, straighten up everything...  30 minutes later, I'll get in the bed.  I need to ask a ? or two, but I'll wait till the am!
> 
> As I told CC, I think I had a lightbulb. I haven't been packing protein lately for lunch, and I have had mega munchies.  I need to throw some turkey or chicken in my bag in the am!
> 
> Hugs to you all.  Thanks for sharing so much.  I feel so priviledged to be a member of this group!
> Taryn
Click to expand...


----------



## Cupcaker

So today has been totally busy.  I thought I would come home and make some soup-because it felt like a soup day- and relax.  But Im barely logging on and I still have to exercise for the day.  My BF was not in a good mood today to the point I had to point it out to him that he was taking it out on me.  Poor guy had the worst day ever.  Everything that could go wrong for him, did.  Hes feeling better now thankfully after I gave him a massage.  I made Wonton soup today from scratch.  Very low in calories, but soo time consuming.  Maybe because it was my first time making it.  I cant wait to have more tomorrow.  I think Im just going to do 20 minutes on the elliptical instead of my usual hour so that I can go to bed early.  See you all tomorrow!



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Monday, September 20:  What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?



I dont think really anything.  Its only kryptonite if I have a bite, otherwise Im pretty much in control now.  If Im feeling like something sweet, I'll just have a sugar free popsicle.  But otherwise, fries, chocolate, anything sweet does me in if I have a bite.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Exciting news to report:  I registered today to run the tunnel to towers 5K next sunday in New York City.  It is in memory of a firefighter who was off duty on 9/11.



The 5k sounds amazing.  Such a good cause and memory of this firefighter.



flipflopmom said:


> It's tough to be Daddy's little girl without Daddy.  It's like I'm having a nightmare, that I know the ending, and when I wake up, it won't be okay again.



Im sorry you have to go through this.  I cant imagine how it must feel. For all its worth, hope you feel better soon. 

On a brighter note: Beamer and your daughter are adorable!  It does look like you and your daughter are sisters 



flipflopmom said:


> THat's good. I think my fist is probably a bit more than a cup.  Need to go shove it in something to see.



This made me laugh out loud just thinking of a mental picture.  Dont get your hand stuck!



Zoesmama03 said:


> Susan,
> I also found I like the plain or unsweetened ones a lot more than vanilla ones.



Ive always been scared to try plain since I think it wouldnt taste good.  Thanks, I'll give it a try.  A funny story is that I saw the 8th Continent Lite Vanilla and thought "Great! Finally a soy milk that isnt too Vanilla-y"  I always thought the Vanilla soy milks were too vanilla.  Its later I realized, "Oooh they meant light as in lower calories." Totally dorky moment.



goldcupmom said:


> (I went home & ate & ate & ate before I realized I was worth taking care of)



Im so happy you realized that.  Its horrible your mother treated you that way.  I'll listen to whatever you have to say.  I know how it feels to not have many that you can vent to or go to.  Its just nice to come on here and have others to relate to.


----------



## LuvBaloo

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Monday, September 20:  What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?



unfortunately my kryptonite isn't in the house, its fast food.  Its far too easy to get Busy and end up eating crappy fast food just because its convenient.  I'm so looking forward to getting into our own house in a couple weeks and have control of the kitchen again!


----------



## Zoesmama03

Tracey,
I ended up seeing an ad online for the Tinkerbell movie it was in Target ad I viewed online earlier now that I think about it.  She seems to be over her Tinkerbell obsession though.  We have a size 8 bikini my dad got her in summer 2009 she has yet to grow into.  She still fits in her size 4/5 one but barely.  Her 6 is perfect fit still but 8 would fall off the first time she jumped in. lol She may not be so excited by the time it fits right. 
Doritos are my kryptonite too.  I haven't tried the cheeseburger one as that flavor just isn't appealing to me as one that doesn't really like the taste of meat. But I go crazy on the sweet chili, salsa verde and habenero ones. 

pjilla,
Thanks for the tip.  The school is a small charter school and this is the first year they offering pep squad for little ones the cheer program is rather new as well.  So there aren't any that would have their colors available yet.  But one parent at parent night tonight mentioned we can pass down to any next year that might want to buy them at a used discount.   We will see how this takes off.  They said if we want and are willing to pay they can go to competition(if the age group is offered anyway) but it would have to be us paying entry or raising enough with car washes.  She is excited.  The uniform will be $33. Its a one time fee so to me its not that bad.  I can't afford the dance classes she wants so this will give her an activity a little cheaper.  So far they only thinking the young ones(pep squad) will go to home games. But only mentioned the "last one" so I wanna ask if that means last football then we will do basketball or what because it seems like a lot of money to wear for one game.  basketball usually starts in winter right? Its been long time since I was in school and even then I didn't join any teams or go to any games really. Went to one homecoming game at each of the schools I went to. 
Ok sorry for novel there.   I'm with you on yes for bananas I just don't over do them.  one or two a week maybe at most. They are quite portable if you can keep them out of purses or bags. 

Liz,
That would be awesome to know a few things about them at least. I did an internship but didn't work in any systems really.  I didn't do but a small portion of billing.  Its hard in my state(Arizona) because they are really looking to have bilingual people. I took 3 years of Spanish and really can't hold a conversation.  I can read quite a bit and pick out basic topics when I hear it spoken but not enough.   I like in a large metro area so big city Phoenix and then tons of suburbs to expand to but can't seem to get any calls.  I need to do more progressive spamming I suppose and talk to my friend from the school who I'm still in contact with see if she knows of any places she can squeeze me in but honestly the demand isn't that strong for them here unless bilingual of course.

Cam,
Thanks for the comment.   Its cute to have met the lady that will be coaching the pep squad.  She is pooh sized like me and I think its great.  I'm a pasta addict when its fresh I over do the portions most when it comes to pasta dishes. 

CC,
I don't have a Costco membership either.  I should see if I have a friend I could go with sometime.  A good friend was recently saying she was paying for one but her mom had been paying for one for her for years.  OPPS!  I like to see the nutrients on SP it helps to know I'm heading in the right direction as I make small changes here and there to my "diet". 

Julie,
Sorry you had a rough childhood.  I really can't get over the amount of people that call themselves Christian(catholic or not) and yet act that way towards anyone but ESPECIALLY their own children.  A friends sister is that way with her son, he can do NOTHING right. She gets mad at everyone for silly things.  I slipped and told him to tell her "Jesus would forgive" since she is always preaching things. Its just hard for me to understand why a true Christian would do such a thing. 

Cupcake,
Don't worry I thought that at first when I was just getting into buying them then I saw lite plain ones too and understood.  Especially with the Very Vanilla that Silk has it was easy to think.  At first I'd get that Very Vanilla seeing the extra stuff they added in but didn't want Zoe getting to into a sweet flavor.  I love vanilla flavoring but just not in the soy milk department.  The Silk Almond is amazing if you can pass up the protein to try it sometime.  


Okay a mini check in so I don't get so far behind.  Pep Squad parent meeting went okay.  We didn't have to order uniform but it seemed all the parents were up for it so looks like we will.  We can choose between 2 packages and the difference is like $6 for one without bloomers(briefs for under the skirt, I always assumed they were built in HMM) just a "vest" top and skirt but the for $6 you get good quality athletic socks and the bloomer which is over $6 alone. So it works out. So far only planning home games for the little ones(pep over regular cheer) which I know is 6 mile round trip so not bad on transporting. 

I got my car fixed tonight that is such a relief.  I was praying it wouldn't be a transmission problem when it suddenly wouldn't go into reverse(its a 5 speed) almost 2 weeks ago.  My brother got the emergency brake replacement which had went out too. I pulled it hard and snapped the cable which may have been warn out after almost 9 years of owning it. OPPS But he found out the issue with my reverse not budging into gear(yet all other work) and it was only $40 to fix.  Not that cheap but far better than a new(or even rebuilt) transmission.   Now to be gentle on the adjustment he did that got it working until the part gets here in the mail.  Not sure he can do that repair in our carport or not so may have to bring it to his shop.  Its nice to have cheap car repairs.  He won't charge labor to family but he earned $8 since I rounded up the cost part.  Most pay him a little something or lunch. He works on my best friend's mom car too on side jobs her dad feels guilty taking it to him but last time gave her some cash and said be sure he takes it.  She just handed it to him and jumped in the car really quick so he wouldn't say no. So doing a happy dance tonight my car will be back to normal for awhile.  I know she is gettin' old now but I wanna drive her with no car payments as long as I possibly can.


----------



## tigger813

YEAH!!!! Not a sound from DD2 all night! And she's still sleeping! She just started coughing but not the barking cough! So that's good.

Got up and did my 2 miles while watching the end of Sweet Home Alabama and the local news.

DD1 is up and fed. Made her a scrambled egg which she devoured. She was exhausted last night after Irish Step and soccer. I hope she can handle this schedule for the nest 6 weeks. She was a bit weepy at the end of practice.

I need to go make her lunch and shower and get dressed to take her to the bus in 45 minutes. It's chilly here this morning! 42 degrees!!! Supposed to get up to almost 80 today and tomorrow.

Have one client this morning and then either staying at work for awhile or heading up to Target to get the Tinkerbell movie! I may just go to the closer Target and pay the tax instead of driving to Nashua. 

Hoping to get in a 5K this afternoon and then walk 3 miles at the track tonight while DD2 and DH are at soccer practice. DD1 will be at Hip Hop.

Time to get off the computer. I will be back later! TTFN


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone.  Just jumping on real quick to post the question of the day.  Thought I'd make it a fluff one.  

QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?


----------



## my3princes

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone.  Just jumping on real quick to post the question of the day.  Thought I'd make it a fluff one.
> 
> QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?



I can't think of any food that I must have at WDW.  Obviously I have go to foods at each park, but I even skipped most of those last trip.  I found the child sized meals to be better portion size for me and ate those last trip.  I guess that since I can't think of one item I wouldn't want it in my everyday life


----------



## Dreamer24

QOTD: I have two favorites: the main street bakery cinnamon roll and the penne caprese at Tutto Italia.  While I'd love to eat them every day, I do not wish they were available because I'd be an extra 100 lbs!


----------



## tigger813

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?



Hmmmmm? I always visit the Yorkshire Fish Shop at Epcot when we're there. I just love their Fish!!!! We also always visit Aloha Isle for Dole Whips. I've only had one other fish that compares and that's at our new British Beer Company Restaurant. We ordered Dole Whip mix a few years ago and are planning on making some soon so maybe I'll put our freezer bowl in so it's ready when the time comes.

Time to finish getting ready for our day! Hope everyone has a great one!!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone.  Just jumping on real quick to post the question of the day.  Thought I'd make it a fluff one.
> 
> QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?


I don't really have a favorite food. But we do eat a lot of ice cream. We love the ghiradelli soda shop. Yum! We usually share. I'm glad there's not a ghiradelli soda shop near us. I would get in big trouble.

Still pages and pages behind. I will try to catch up tomorrow. 

Julie-- I don't talk about it a lot, but I like to say my parents put the fun in dysfunctional. Really they should have gone to jail for the stuff that happened when we were growing up. Even at my goal weight I hear my mom's voice in my head waaaaay more than I would like. It's a process and I think talking about it, or at least acknowledging it's an issue is the best way to deal with it. I have regained the weight so many times, and I know that this at least part of the key to keeping it off this time.  to you, and to anyone else dealing with the mom stuff. 

Cam--DS is a sophomore (actually a junior because he had so many ap credits, but he's starting his second year.) He loves it there. He stayed in Columbia for most of the summer. He has not quite found his niche yet, which has been a little hard on him. He was sooooo active in high school, and he just seems to be running into road blocks with the activities he is interested in. Friday night he had another disappointment--hence the drama. We talked about it a lot this weekend, and I even threw in a little tough love, and he seems to be back on track. It was hard, because I still just want to fix everything for him. 

I will say that it was awesome to be able to say--look if I can do at 40something what I have accomplished in the last year (new job, weight loss, running a 1/2) you can do this. I felt like I had some credibility and he actually listened to what I had to say. So everyone keep your fingers crossed that some of the new stuff works out for him. He's doing great in school, he just needs to find his place activity wise.

Ok, time to get ready for work. We're running tonight. High of 94 today, so we should be ready for FL weather next week. I'm trying to see the positive in this heat.


----------



## Michele1377

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?



Geez - I have a hard time answering this one b/c so many are my favorites! I HAVE to have the frozen coffee at the bakery on Main Street - it is the only place that I have ever seen it available and I always look forward to it - and on our most recent trip last month - the cookie ice cream sandwhich there - my middle daughter had it and I tasted it - YUM!!!

I ordered the lamb shank on the cruise last month at Triton's - it was to die for!!! That and the shrimp cheesecake appetizer!!

If I had to pick what I would want available every day in my life, I would have to pick the frozen coffee - they make it the best!!!


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning

My favorite meal at DW would start with the Cheddar Cheese soup and Mushroom Filet from LeCellier and end with the Bread & Butter Bread Pudding from Raglan Road.

I would not want to have it available all the time - because it is soooo bad for me and also it wouldn't be special anymore if I could get it all the time.

I am off to my WW meeting/weigh-in this morning - should be a good week.

Kristi


----------



## disneymom2one

QUOTD: It used to be the French Toast loaf at Main Street Bakery but I think they stopped serving it.  Our favorite meals tend to be when we grab something and eat outside - either at the Poly or the Boardwalk or AKL.  Makes me want to go back to WDW - our next trip isn't until spring break and at that point, it'll be one year.  That has to be our longest stretch in probably ten years.  We're headed to DC for Christmas this year - never been.


----------



## Michele1377

pjlla said:


> Sorry WW didn't work out for you.  What system/plan are you currently using?
> 
> Love to hear more about the nutrition class you took.
> 
> DON'T feel bad for the kids.  Sorry to sound brutal, but that Little Debbie's stuff is JUNK.... absolute unhealthy GARBAGE!  You should be HAPPY that you have an excuse to keep it away from your kids!  Instead of feeling bad that you are keeping that stuff from your kids, feel HAPPY that you are SMART enough to teach them better eating habits!!



I am using a nutrition analysis program that I had to purchase for my nutrition class - I used a less "professional" program years ago when I lost the initial weight - that one was called "Lifeform" - there are similar programs to that on the market today - DietPower is one that comes to mind - the program I have is called Diet Analysis Plus - I think it is meant as a tool for registered dieticians. Very detailed, and more comprehensive than I need - but since I had to shell out the $$$ for it for my class I figured I would use it. I am sticking to a 1500kcal/day plan - with the RDA's of 45-65% cal from carbs, 20 - 35% cal from fats and approx 20% cal from protien. I try to keep the fat content a bit lower, though.
As for the Little Debbie Nutty Bars - I know it is JUNK lol, but sometimes my taste buds win out over my sensibilities, 
I do try to instill healthy eating habits in my kids, we have "rules" about when sweets are allowed, even what drinks are appropriate at what times, and discuss portion contol, but I don't want them to ever think that any food is "bad" - rather that you can eat a bit of everything in moderation.
My middle daughter has the luckiest gene pool - she is 11 and will tell you (for example) "I am a little full, I only want a taste of that ice cream sandwich" and that is what she will do, she will take a bite and be completely satisfied - makes me green with envy all the time, lol.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

I will go ahead and post a separate thread for the Biggest Loser show.  It's okay if we talk about here a bit, too.  Don't worry about having another thread to keep track of, those chat threads have a lot of activity around the show and then quiet down the rest of the week.  

*And remember you don't have to try and keep up every day on this thread -- just jump in where you are!  I'm happy that we have such an active, chatty bunch!*  

*jenanderson,* great job on the runs this week-end!   



pjlla said:


> But I did splurge on a small serving of real ice cream.  DS was kind enough to scoop for everyone... and he made mine just the right size!!



Awww! That is one nice kid you have there, Pamela, and great job staying OP this week-end!  



brinalyn530 said:


> I found onederland again on Saturday – I’m hoping to stay there this time!



 Nice job on finding ONE-derland again!  May you never leave it again!  

*Julie,*  I'm sorry that you had to go through that.  You are a very strong woman and I'm glad that you are here with us.  



cclovesdis said:


> Definitely do NOT be shy! I was during the last challenge, and am so glad I changed my mind! Having all the good wishes from my BL friends was the best part of my day!



Yes, I'm glad that you decided not to have a stealth birthday!

Here is a link to a table with what counts as a serving of vegetables according to the USDA (from the mypyramid website).  I didn't do WW very long so I can't tell you how the chart might differ from WW servings.  http://www.mypyramid.gov/pyramid/vegetables_counts.html#

*Rose,* welcome back!    Glad that you had a good time.

*Jude,* good luck with your race Saturday!  

*Cam,* 60 minutes on the elliptical!    You totally !

*Lindsay* good luck with your race Saturday!  

*tgggrstarr* enjoy your Halloween decorations!  

*Taryn,* thank you for being a member of our group!  

*Cupcaker,* hope your BF has a better day today!  

*Shannon,* it will be so nice when you are in your own house again!  :

*Melissa,* glad the car repair wasn't too bad.  

*Tracey,* glad your DD is feeling better.  



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?



Hmmm, interesting question, Cam.  I can't think of anything at DL or WDW that I would want to be available every day -- kind of takes away the specialness, KWIM?  But I wouldn't mind one of those little desserts from Boma every day!   

Yesterday I worked out with my trainer again.  It was a tough workout but as DH and DS said "you didn't feel like you were going to throw up and you didn't have to lie down for an hour so it must have been okay!"    I really do not like the elliptical but I can tell it is good for my legs so I will keep working on it, although I have to confess even 3 minutes just about does me in.  

The good news is that I am down another 2.5 pounds since Friday which puts me down 8 for the challenge so far and within 6 pounds of my prepregnancy weight -- a number I haven't seen in more than 11 years!    I have a real shot at ONE-derland this challenge!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## mikamah

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone.  Just jumping on real quick to post the question of the day.  Thought I'd make it a fluff one.
> 
> QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?


My favorite is the very healthy Mickey Ice cream bar.  I need my calcium, you know.  I would not want it available every day.   I only had 3 on this last trip, and the time we went in january and it was cold I only had one but it never got all soft and melty like in the heat, so I didn't really enjoy it as much.  

Good morning everyone.  I'll try to catch up before I go to work.  I am back on track as of yesterday. Kept within my points, and ate healthy.  I got out for a 6 mile run/walk, my longest yet, and averaged 15.10 min miles, so I was thrilled to be under wdw sweep time.  A friends husband drove by me on the last mile and I so wanted to yell to him to pick me up and bring me home, but I didn't.  He yelled out the window and clapped for me, so it actually pushed me to keep running.  I was a little sore last night, but feel back to normal today.  No running this morning, but hope to get out with michael after work for a bike ride.

JenA- I just finished the Nonrunners marathon guide for women, and I think it was you who recommended it.  I thought of you every time she was talking about "chipper Jen".   In the book Chipper Jen is her running partner, and the girl writing the book is dying during most of her training, and Jen is so positive and up beat that is drives her crazy.  The book was hilarious, and also very inspiring too.  

Jennz- Where are you?????  Did you get stuck in the sand?  We miss you.

Tracey- Glad DD is feeling better today.  Do you do your 5k on the elliptical?  I've tried my sisters elliptical and that is one tough workout.  I was looking to find a race in the near future and saw a 5k in lilttleton.  Is that the one you are doing?  I found one in beverly oct 17 that I think I'll sign up for.

Lindsay- Congratulations on signing up for the Nyc race.  It sounds like it will be very emotional, but also very inspiring too.  You will do great.  Sorry you had a weekend gain, but I'm sure you can see it gone by friday.  I did the same thing, up 1.8, and still there today.  I guess one day on track won't take away a weekend off track, but 4 days can do it.  Hope things settle down for you this week.  Hope you back is better from your injury last week too.  

Welcome back Rose.  Sounds like you had a nice weekend and nice talk with DS.  You really have accomplished so much, and I'm sure he's very proud of his mama. 

Zoesmama- glad your car was an relatively inexpensive fix.  I hate the big, unexpected car problems.   On the doritos, I laughed.  Before summer camp, I bought the individual bags for my son's lunches, and figured 24 bags would last 5 weeks, but somehow they dissappeared before the second week.  

Cupcaker- You are so sweet, the boyfriend come home and takes out his bad day on you, and then you give him a massage.

Julie-  So sorry you had to go through all you've been through.  You are a strong and amazing woman.  

Pamela- YOu weekend sounds like it went very well, and you stuck with your plan!!  Great job.  I chuckled at your post that started in the morning and was finished in the afternoon.  There really never is enough time to do all of the dis-ing we'd like to do.

Bree-Congrats on hitting ONE-derland!!!!  It is such a wonderful place to be.  Didn't we hit 209 together last challenge?  And look at you, down another 10.  I just hit 209 again last week.  Now the challenge is on to reach One derland again.

CC- I just wanted to say you are doing really great.  It's not easy to live with others who bring the unhealthy stuff in the house, and it sounds like you're making some progress turning them around a little.  

Lisa-Halloween candy will be coming soon.  My sister was going to have the candy fairy come take her kids candy and leave a present.  I don't think MIchael will fall for that.  I think we will need to make a no candy pledge this year since we'll be starting our half training right after halloween!

Cam-I don't remember if I've said it before, but i smile whenever I see your signature pictures of your wedding vow renewal.  You and your hubby look like you are so in love.  So sweet.

Dvccruiser- hope you ds is feeling better.  We're pretty much hanging around this weekend, if you're around, maybe we could meet up and take a walk.  

Off to work now.  I'm sure I've forgotten someone, so happy wishes to everyone for a healthy and sunny tuesday.   And hugs to all who need them.


----------



## mikamah

Whoo hoo, Lisa!!  8 pounds gone already!!  You are doing awesome!!  So cute, ds noticed you didn't need to collapse this week.  Those boys are so funny.


----------



## LuvBaloo

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone.  Just jumping on real quick to post the question of the day.  Thought I'd make it a fluff one.
> 
> QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?



favourite Disney food is at DL:  bacon wrapped asparagus and the different kinds of meat skewers from the Bengal BBQ!  And I wouldn't want it available everyday because the specialness would rub off 

woke up early this morning and couldn't sleep so I came on here and got the weighins entered.  I'm hoping to get the results up early this evening.

Got possession of our new house, and it was interesting to show the girls what will be their new home.  They were excited and also emotional, with a few tears from each of them.  Off to get ready for work now.

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## keenercam

tigger813 said:


> Cam- I have an elliptical in my family on our lower level. I like working out at home. We bought it several years ago and it collected a lot of dust until I got on my workout habit. I've put 200-300 miles on it over the last 2 years. I put the volume of the tv up or put the closed captioning on.



It's wonderful that it's so convenient to not have to go somewhere to use it.  So glad Izzie is feeling better.  I am so impresed with how much activity you did last night!

Bree - Congratulations on getting back to ONEderland!!  May you live and thrive there all of your days!  

Jude -- Congrats on finishing the book. It is so nice that you can do something so thoughtful for someone who has touched your life in such a positive way.  I hope you enjoy the expo this weekend. Do they have a speaker series where Jay and Mark will be talking?



mommyof2Pirates said:


> All the proceeds and fundraising goes to the stephen siller foundation and it benefits many different childrens charities.  Exp: the NYC pediatric burn center, it also funds a group home for high risk children in NYC, it funds community awards for children, also funds scholarships for children who lost their homes from Katrina.  If you are interested in reading about it the website is tunneltotowersrun.org  It seems pretty amazing and I cant wait to be a part of it.



Lindsay -- That sounds like such a wonderful cause.  Don't worry-- you'll get that small gain off as soon as you are back in a routine and drinking your water.



tggrrstarr said:


> I lost half a pound this morning, eating the extra calories seemed to help.  I also have tried the ground flax seed & the green tea.  Very easy additions to my diet.



Kelli - So glad you found some easy, good additions to your food routine.



flipflopmom said:


> Just realized that lacking protein at lunch is killing me.  I just don't feel full without it.



Taryn -- This is absolutely critical for me. If I don't have protein at every meal, I am voracious and draggy in between.  Can you do string cheese?  BTW, how are the children in your classes these days? Is everyone settling in, calming down?



Cupcaker said:


> I made Wonton soup today from scratch.  Very low in calories, but soo time consuming.  Maybe because it was my first time making it.  I cant wait to have more tomorrow



Jeanette - That soup sounds fabulous!  I LOVE wonton soup. Maybe tomorrow when I ask everyone to post their favorite recipe you could share it?  



LuvBaloo said:


> I'm so looking forward to getting into our own house in a couple weeks and have control of the kitchen again!



Shannon -- I am so excited that there is a light at the end of the tunnel for you. I hope life will calm down a bit for you once you are in your own home.  We have missed you around here!   Oh, I just saw that you were able to show the girls their new home.  How wonderful that must have been.    Do you know yet your move-in date?

Melissa - The pep squad sounds like it will be so much fun for Zoe. I hope they get more than one opportunity to wear those uniforms.  What a sweetheart your brother is for fixing your car.    Are you going to Six Flags this weekend?

Rose -- Your son must be so proud of all you have accomplished, and what an amazing example you have set for him. I really do hope he finds his niche.  That is one of my concerns for Andrew.  If he chooses a school with no marching band, or chooses not to be in it or doesn't make it onto the drumline, I fear that he might not quickly find an activity niche.  I am going to be praying a lot for his decision-making process. 

Lisa - You are such a darling.    Congratulations on your huge loss!    And I had to laugh about you not feeling sick or needing a nap.  I always told my personal trainer that if my muscles didnt' hurt after our workout he wasn't doing his job.    The first time I sent him a text that said "Consider this hate mail from my muscles." he texted back "that's what you pay me for".    Congratulations on your wonderful loss!



mikamah said:


> My favorite is the very healthy Mickey Ice cream bar.  I need my calcium, you know. ... I am back on track as of yesterday. Kept within my points, and ate healthy.  I got out for a 6 mile run/walk, my longest yet, and averaged 15.10 min miles, so I was thrilled to be under wdw sweep time.  A friends husband drove by me on the last mile and I so wanted to yell to him to pick me up and bring me home, but I didn't.  He yelled out the window and clapped for me, so it actually pushed me to keep running
> ...
> Cam-I don't remember if I've said it before, but i smile whenever I see your signature pictures of your wedding vow renewal.  You and your hubby look like you are so in love.  So sweet.



Congratulations on being back on track!! What an awesome run you had and it is so sweet that your friend's husband applauded your efforts and helped you to stay motivated.  Very cool!!   Oh, and thank you for the compliment.  Those pictures make me smile too -- it was literally the most fun day of my life.  I can't believe Howard and I are coming up on the 28th anniversary of when we met and I love him more every day.


----------



## jenanderson

brinalyn530 said:


> Not only am I so lucky to have great people around me, my family, my friends IRL, and all of you guys here, but the truth is, I wouldnt be this person if my dad hadnt been in the accident. I would still be relying on my parents too much, I would still be unhappy with the life that I was given instead of deciding that I was going to live the life I wanted. I am still angry at the person who took so much from my dad, but I am also grateful that I learned and grew as a person from the whole situation. So, funk has passed and Im back to my (chatty) self!



Bree - You totally have the right to have some funky days but it is good to hear that you are looking at how you have grown.  Think of how strong you are and how you are now living life the way YOU want to.  



goldcupmom said:


> J-ust plain me - what you see is what I am!
> U-nderstanding
> L-oves God, Dogs, most people, learning to love exercise & trying to learn to
> love myself
> I-ntelligent (well, about some things)
> E-ternally a kid - 'aging is mandatory, growing up is optional' is my philosophy



Julie - I love what you came up with for your name...especially the 'aging is mandatory, growing up is optional'!   Hugs for everything else.  I am sure there are no words that really make it better.  The other part of your name that I liked was that you are trying to learn to love yourself...such an important thing and I think a lot of us here suffer from the lack of that from time to time.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I am pages and pages and pages behind, but I will try to catch up over the next couple of days.
> 
> I am processing some of the comments that people made. I'll comment on it later. Sometimes a comment meant as a complement, really ends up being insulting--know what I mean.



Rose - I feel like I am always pages and pages behind in this challenge.  I am not sure why that it.  Too much stuff going on.  I like to blame some of it on the exercise...when I started the first challenge, I took 30 minutes out of my day to exercise.  Now I find that my running takes 1-2 hours.  Too much exercising!  

I so hope that I did not make a comment that was insulting.    I keep thinking that I as I am always behind that sometimes I am rushing to answer and then I might now always say things the best and I know that I have typos galore on top of it all!  You are like one of the people here who I totally admire on this thread and I hope that you feel comfortable enough to let me know if I have put my foot in my mouth.  



jbm02 said:


> Plain M&Ms.  I know I could eat a whole huge bag in an afternoon...and it doesn't remotely fit into the "not so bad" for me category !!!



Jude - Oh boy...M&Ms are my problem as well.  Just had a bag in the house and I can say thankfully they are gone.  I know I should be able to have control and take days to eat a bag but it just does not happen.  I LOVE M&Ms and am beginning to realize that they just probably should not be in my house...EVER!  



tggrrstarr said:


> I finally have a day off tomorrow, so I might actually get to clean my house & finish my halloween decorations.



Enjoy your day off!  I am off today so I will be doing cleaning and might put up a few fall decorations since it totally feels like fall here.



flipflopmom said:


> AND ITA about "being done"  this is a lifelong committment, and while I can have a bad day, or even a few days, I HAVE to stay on track forever!
> 
> Took AK to gym tonight, Sophie and I went to the playground for a bit, then went to visit nephew, niece, and great nephew for a few minutes.  GOTTA GET IN THE BED!   Which means, get off the computer, wash my face, make my coffee, straighten up everything...  30 minutes later, I'll get in the bed.  I need to ask a ? or two, but I'll wait till the am!



Taryn - I have to remind myself that I am never done with this new way of life.  I used to struggle with bad days but now realize that because this is going to be for my WHOLE LIFE...a bad day or two here and there is going to be a part of it.  

Sounds like you are still in non-stop motion!  I am so impressed with how you have held it all together during this crazy time in your life.  You are incredible with keeping the family going, keeping the house going, staying on track with your health goals and finding time to exercise.  YOU GO GIRL!



Zoesmama03 said:


> She seems to be over her Tinkerbell obsession though.



My DD lost her love of Tink this summer and wanted her beautiful Tinkerbell bedroom re-decorated.  I was so sad.  She then reminded me that she is now 14 and loving Tinkerbell is not "cute" at that age!    I was thankful that she kept a shelf filled with her most special Tink statues.  

The pep squad sounds like lots of fun for your DD and for you as well.  I bet you will love going to see her perform.  Great news on the car as well.  We went to have our van repaired right before school started and the bill was so high that we skipped most of it.  We are now looking for another used van.  We knew it was coming but I hate having to spend money on vehicles.



my3princes said:


> I can't think of any food that I must have at WDW.  Obviously I have go to foods at each park, but I even skipped most of those last trip.  I found the child sized meals to be better portion size for me and ate those last trip.  I guess that since I can't think of one item I wouldn't want it in my everyday life



On our last trip I ate many kid meals and I agree...they were the perfect portion for the most part.  I only wish that there were a few more choices.



Rose&Mike said:


> We're running tonight. High of 94 today, so we should be ready for FL weather next week. I'm trying to see the positive in this heat.



Go Rose!  WOW - the weather is still hot where you are!  It should help you with your FL run though.  I am missing the hot runs right now because it is so cold here that I wore mittens running on Sunday.  Thankfully it is in the 60s today (but drizzly and windy).  My run should at least be a bit warmer.



KristiMc said:


> I am off to my WW meeting/weigh-in this morning - should be a good week.



Kristi - Good luck with your weigh-in!  



lisah0711 said:


> Yesterday I worked out with my trainer again.  It was a tough workout but as DH and DS said "you didn't feel like you were going to throw up and you didn't have to lie down for an hour so it must have been okay!"    I really do not like the elliptical but I can tell it is good for my legs so I will keep working on it, although I have to confess even 3 minutes just about does me in.
> 
> The good news is that I am down another 2.5 pounds since Friday which puts me down 8 for the challenge so far and within 6 pounds of my prepregnancy weight -- a number I haven't seen in more than 11 years!    I have a real shot at ONE-derland this challenge!



Lisa - OMG...I laughed so hard when I read the comment your DH and DS said about not throwing up!    I actually liked the elliptical but our YMCA membership expired (we only do a summer membership) and so now I am stuck with my regular old running.  

You are doing INCREDIBLE with your weight loss!  I am so happy for you and so proud of you!  You will be in ONE-derland soon!!!



mikamah said:


> My favorite is the very healthy Mickey Ice cream bar.
> 
> I got out for a 6 mile run/walk, my longest yet, and averaged 15.10 min miles, so I was thrilled to be under wdw sweep time.  He yelled out the window and clapped for me, so it actually pushed me to keep running.
> 
> JenA- I just finished the Nonrunners marathon guide for women, and I think it was you who recommended it.  I thought of you every time she was talking about "chipper Jen".   In the book Chipper Jen is her running partner, and the girl writing the book is dying during most of her training, and Jen is so positive and up beat that is drives her crazy.  The book was hilarious, and also very inspiring too.



I LOVE Mickey bars as well!  I think they are the most amazing invention in the world and I try to eat one each day I am at WDW.

You are doing great with your running!  6 miles is SUPER!  I love that your neighbor drove by and cheered you on...things like that are so inspiring and really do push you to go just a bit further when you think you can't.  

I am so glad that liked the book!  I have read it a couple of times and I sent Jude a copy to read as well.  I am so NOT Chipper Jen!    I am positive and upbeat here but you should see me when I am running!  I complain and try to talk myself out of going as far as I planned on going and am fairly crabby!  I AM Chipper Jen on race days.  I don't know what it is about the races that just make me so happy.  

*QOTD for Tuesday, September 21: What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?*
I don't know if I could pick just one food...there are Mickey bars, Dole Whips, the bread pudding dessert at 'Ohana, the monkfish at Palo on the cruise and so many more choices!  The food is one of my favorite parts of going to Disney!

Well, I did not get a subbing job today so I am going to try to be productive.  I would like to go out and run but might have to wait until later because DH will not be happy if I go without him.  I am considering going out and running 3 miles this morning on my own and then doing 3 more with him tonight.  We will see how far I get with housework.  I will burn a bunch of calories cleaning because I have laundry (2 flights of stairs with every load) and I would like to do all the bedding.  I will also mow the yard if it dries up today.  I want to get a lot done because we are probably going up north to the cabin this weekend.  It is time to start closing it up for the winter and that is so much work as well.  

Alright, time to quit typing about all there is to get done and actual get started on doing it all.  I know while I was typing this, there were many more posts.  I will try to keep up today since I am off of work.

Happy healthy Tuesday to everyone!
Jen


----------



## cruisindisney

QOTD for Tuesday, September 21: What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?

I love the beignets at DL.  I can make them, but of course they aren't good for me.  Love the baked potato soup too, which I also have the recipe for.


----------



## pjlla

keenercam said:


> Pamela - You were so amazingly in control over the weekend! Give yourself a huge pat on the back.  As for your lightbulb moment - that realization that you'd made this a lifestyle change must have been so reassuring and validating.  Congratulations!  I hope your evening isn't too crazy.



Evening actually was rather calm.  DH took DS to his game, I took DD to Rainbow and ran 45 minutes while she was there.  Home and family dinner by 8:15pm and then watched DWTS premiere.  I was sad to miss DS's game, but the game and Rainbow were an hour away from each other and overlapped.  Oh well.



brinalyn530 said:


> Firstly, thank you everyone! Friday was rough for me, and then I got stuck at work and didnt even get to run so I didnt even get to feel better. But then I had a great conversation with my policeman friend lovestruc)  he told me how proud he was of me for being so strong and so on, it really made me stop and think. Not only am I so lucky to have great people around me, my family, my friends IRL, and all of you guys here, but the truth is, I wouldnt be this person if my dad hadnt been in the accident. I would still be relying on my parents too much, I would still be unhappy with the life that I was given instead of deciding that I was going to live the life I wanted. I am still angry at the person who took so much from my dad, but I am also grateful that I learned and grew as a person from the whole situation. So, funk has passed and Im back to my (chatty) self!



You are right!  You can spend your life whining about the bad things that have happened..... or you can "put on your big girl panties" and decide to create the life you WANT!!  You are an amazing person to be able to see some blessing in your father's accident.  I am pleased to call you my friend.



brinalyn530 said:


> Connie  I think you mean Jen is your heroine  not heroin (like the drug)  at least I hope thats what you meant !



Okay.... I was gonna say this too, but my kids already call me the "Grammar Police", so I figured I'd ignore it!  



brinalyn530 said:


> I found onederland again on Saturday  Im hoping to stay there this time!
> 
> Bree



WOOHOO!  May you never see that "2" in the hundreds place again EVER!



goldcupmom said:


> Busy weekend here, but all in all, an ok one.  I feel like I 'took it easy' on walking, but in reality I just checked and Fri - Mon I've done over 20 miles.  I think I'm becoming an addict!  Most importantly, I crossed my walking goal of 750 miles on Saturday morning....now pushing towards 1000.



AMAZING!!  Wasn't this your goal for the entire year?  And here it is, only mid-Sept. and you have reached it already!!  I think we should have a party the day you hit 1000!!



goldcupmom said:


> I totally understand what CC & Cam are feeling and say.  Almost everytime I look in a mirror, I hear her voice inside my head negating what I see and feel.



First of all.... for you.  I know that you know that you need to stop hearing that voice and giving it any validation.  Take back the power. Hopefully you are working on that. 



goldcupmom said:


> I go to WW, but usually don't make meetings and they are HUGE.  After living here almost 10 yrs, still don't have any friends to speak of....trying to work on that, but it's hard.


This sounds so much like me!  I have been doing WW on my own now for almost 3 years.  I loved the meetings, but needed to save the $$.  I really missed having like-minded people to chat with.... which is why this thread is so great!  And I have lived here for almost 17 years and truly have not a single person here in town to call a close friend.  I have a few "work friends", but that is about it.  It IS hard.  



goldcupmom said:


> So, if you're still reading, YOU ARE AWESOME!!!



So are you!



goldcupmom said:


> (she was diabetic before her 49th as were all my siblings ....I'm the hold out!)


Let's keep it that way!!  Diabetes is no fun! ANYTHING you can do to keep it at bay (especially with such a strong family history) is important.  Getting your weight under control and regular exercise are KEY!  You are doing great!



cclovesdis said:


> You did wonderfully on your day at the Cape! Definitely not a disaster!
> 
> Thanks for commenting on what I ate. I am working on adding more protein and veggies to my menu. You know, Im going to be honest here, Ive heard so many different views on what is considered a serving of fruit and what is considered a serving of vegetables, that Im not even sure what these are servings are anymore. Right now, I am using the highest amount as a portion size. Like 2 cups of lettuce = 1 veggie. 1 whole apple = 1 fruit. 1 cup of broccoli is 1 vegetable. But, Ive also heard 1 cup of lettuce is 1 veggie, ½ cup of apple is 1 fruit, and 1 cup of broccoli is 2 veggies.



WW portions tend to be similar to USDA portions for things like fruits and veggies.  Yes, one apple is a serving....but that is an apple smaller than your fist.... not one the size of your head!!  Or one cup of sliced apple or 1/2C of unsweetened applesauce.  

Broccoli... one serving is one cup... same with lettuce and spinach.  

A few of the larger fruits and higher sugar fruits tend to be less than "one piece" for a portion... a half a small mango is a serving, half a banana is a serving.  

What ever you are using to keep track of your calories should tell you what a portion size is.  Or you can look it up online.



Rose&Mike said:


> I am pages and pages and pages behind, but I will try to catch up over the next couple of days. We had a nice visit. Definitely some teenage drama, but I have to keep reminding myself that I am very grateful that DS still talks to us about stuff and feels comfortable coming to us with problems, even ones that occur at 10:00pm.
> 
> I did pretty well with eating. I am one pound higher than last Monday, but I will take it. Still within my maintain range, so very happy with that.
> 
> I am processing some of the comments that people made. I'll comment on it later. Sometimes a comment meant as a complement, really ends up being insulting--know what I mean.


Glad you are back and had a nice visit... and you maintained!



flipflopmom said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun this weekend.   ITA - you all fill sooooo many gaps in my life, all rolled into one!  AND ITA about "being done"  this is a lifelong committment, and while I can have a bad day, or even a few days, I HAVE to stay on track forever.



Yup..... that seems to be the key... knowing that it is a LIFE LONG committment.  Sounds like you are right on track with that!



flipflopmom said:


> I sometime say "I know God won't give me more than I can handle, but I wish he didn't have so much confidence in me."  A friend tells me often "You'll never have more than you and God can do together!Taryn



Love both of these.  I'm gonna post them on the fridge!!



flipflopmom said:


> GOTTA GET IN THE BED!   Which means, get off the computer, wash my face, make my coffee, straighten up everything...  30 minutes later, I'll get in the bed.  I need to ask a ? or two, but I'll wait till the am!
> 
> Taryn



I know what you mean....heading to bed never just means going right to bed!  "Are tomorrow's uniforms washed?" "Do we have stuff to pack for lunches?"  "Is the dishwasher loaded?"  "Anything special happening tomorrow?"  All of these are things I need to think about at bedtime.



LuvBaloo said:


> unfortunately my kryptonite isn't in the house, its fast food.  Its far too easy to get Busy and end up eating crappy fast food just because its convenient.  I'm so looking forward to getting into our own house in a couple weeks and have control of the kitchen again!



WOW!  You're on again!!  Life must be getting a bit more normal.  Where are you staying right now??



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?



Well...  my favorites would probably be the Mickey ice cream bar, the caramel apples from the Main Street candy shop and the Dole Whip.  And *NO*, I wouldn't want them available in my everyday life.  They would cease to be SPECIAL and I would be FAT!  



Rose&Mike said:


> He has not quite found his niche yet, which has been a little hard on him. He was sooooo active in high school, and he just seems to be running into road blocks with the activities he is interested in. Friday night he had another disappointment--hence the drama. We talked about it a lot this weekend, and I even threw in a little tough love, and he seems to be back on track. It was hard, because I still just want to fix everything for him.
> 
> I will say that it was awesome to be able to say--look if I can do at 40something what I have accomplished in the last year (new job, weight loss, running a 1/2) you can do this. I felt like I had some credibility and he actually listened to what I had to say. So everyone keep your fingers crossed that some of the new stuff works out for him. He's doing great in school, he just needs to find his place activity wise.



You are an outstanding role model for your son!  You're right... he should be able to look at all that you have accomplished recently and see that HE can do something about his current situation.  

I'm so sorry he has had some disappointments at school.  When you talk about your son and wanting to fix everything for him, I look at my 12 y/o and can't IMAGINE what it will be like when he is away at college and I CAN'T fix things for him.  He is my pal, my buddy, my BABY!  (Don't let him hear me say that!).  Good for you with the tough love.... I'm sure it was hard, but will definitely be worth it in the end.



Michele1377 said:


> My middle daughter has the luckiest gene pool - she is 11 and will tell you (for example) "I am a little full, I only want a taste of that ice cream sandwich" and that is what she will do, she will take a bite and be completely satisfied - makes me green with envy all the time, lol.



My DS is a little like that.  He can actually eat a few bites of ice cream, decide he is full, and walk away from the rest!!  Even my DD has done that a few times... it amazes (and pleases) me!!  



lisah0711 said:


> Awww! That is one nice kid you have there, Pamela, and great job staying OP this week-end!


Yup... he is super!!



lisah0711 said:


> Yesterday I worked out with my trainer again.  It was a tough workout but as DH and DS said "you didn't feel like you were going to throw up and you didn't have to lie down for an hour so it must have been okay!"   I really do not like the elliptical but I can tell it is good for my legs so I will keep working on it, although I have to confess even 3 minutes just about does me in.
> 
> The good news is that I am down another 2.5 pounds since Friday which puts me down 8 for the challenge so far and within 6 pounds of my prepregnancy weight -- a number I haven't seen in more than 11 years!    I have a real shot at ONE-derland this challenge!
> 
> Have a great day all!



Nice job not throwing up after your training session!  Let us know when you hit that prepregnancy number that you haven't seen in 11 years!  We'll have a party!!  ONE-derland, here you come!!




mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone.  I'll try to catch up before I go to work.  I am back on track as of yesterday. Kept within my points, and ate healthy.  I got out for a 6 mile run/walk, my longest yet, and averaged 15.10 min miles, so I was thrilled to be under wdw sweep time.  A friends husband drove by me on the last mile and I so wanted to yell to him to pick me up and bring me home, but I didn't.  He yelled out the window and clapped for me, so it actually pushed me to keep running.  I was a little sore last night, but feel back to normal today.  No running this morning, but hope to get out with michael after work for a bike ride.



Nice job with the 6 mi!! That is so amazing!  Are you SUPER proud of yourself?  I hope so!



mikamah said:


> Pamela- YOu weekend sounds like it went very well, and you stuck with your plan!!  Great job.  I chuckled at your post that started in the morning and was finished in the afternoon.  There really never is enough time to do all of the dis-ing we'd like to do.



Yup.... like someone mentioned.... this is practically a part-time job!! 

Good morning everyone!!  Once again it has taken me 90 minutes to read and respond!!

Quick NSV story to share....

I was putting away laundry and put a pair of jeans in DD's closet.  She came to me later and told me that they weren't HER jeans, they were MY jeans.  I was pretty sure they weren't.  We held them up and looked at them..... seemed our size.  Then we looked at the tag.  They belong to my 12 y/o DS!  AMAZING!  Who would have ever thought my jeans would be similar in size to my DS!!??  I even noticed when hanging clothes on the line that most of my clothes are SMALLER than DS's clothes!!    And DD (15) and I are pretty much the same size right now (although she is taller).  WOOHOO!

Well.... today I MUST finish the 100 adoption shower invitations I am making for my SIL... what a project!  I should have my HEAD examined next time I agree to anything like this!!

Can't WAIT for the newest season of BL tonight!!  TTYL.............P


----------



## tggrrstarr

keenercam said:


> I hope you made it to work on time. I am really impressed at your discipline in carving out that activity time.  I am sorry you are feeling so busy but I hope your work schedule calms down abit.



Thanks! Believe it or not, I was able to shower, get ready, let the dog out and gather my lunch all in 12 minutes.  I ended up getting to work before my manager!  Now my husband thinks I should be able to move this fast every morning! 
Discipline is an interesting thing for me.  I've never had it.  If you had told me even 4 months ago about what I am doing, I never would have believed you.  I just keep thinking of what I have accomplished so far and what I want to accheive overall and it seems to keep me going despite myself.



keenercam said:


> *Jude [/B
> I wanted to give you all an early warning-- in the next couple of days, I am going to ask you to post your favorite recipe that takes 5 ingredients or less.  So, start thinking now.
> *


*
I haven't read too far ahead yet, so if you've answered this, forgive me.  Just so I can prepare, what constitutes an ingredient?  DO things like spices & oil or water count?

QOTD for Sunday, September 19: Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?

My AH-Ha moment kind of hit in a few ways at different times.  I've hated my appearance for awhile, and knew I needed to do something, but really wasn't motivated to take action. 
 I had some doctors appointments this past December because of an injured shoulder.  I was seeing a new doctor, and I was trying to find out about my shoulder.  I didnt know what had caused the injury or what was wrong.  I went to see him twice.  On the second visit, he called me out on my weight.  I was a little insulted at how he did it, and I was a little pissed off at him. (I haven't been back).  I knew he was right, but I was still upset at how he approached it.  I felt like he wasn't too concerned with the reason why I was there, and was just focusing on other things.  
I never did find out what was wrong with my shoulder, he passed me off to physical therapy, which really didn't do anything.  I stopped going after two months of no progress, and eventually the pain just went away.  (Around April)  Now the P90x is sometimes mildly irritating it, but not that bad.
I was too annoyed at first to make changes, then moving into the new house, a new car, a new kitten happened, and I forgot.  
What finally prompted me to make a move was the six month mark to my upcoming trip.  I realized that this would be the third trip at my highest weight, and I wanted the pictures to be different this time.  And I think they will!



keenercam said:



			Oops! Wanted to post the QOTD for tomorrow since I won't be on until about 9:30 a.m.

QOTD for Monday, September 20:  What is your kryptonite, food-wise?  In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?

Click to expand...


This is a hard question.  I've been thinking of it the past few days, but there are so many foods, most of them are a "if I'm craving them food".  
I think it just might be mini candy bars.  Doesn't matter what kind.  Because they are so small, I just think it won't make a difference if I just have one.  Then five later.... And with Halloween coming up...I might be in trouble!

So I weighed myself first thing this morning, and I was down two more pounds!  So this would be almost 2 1/2 since Friday.  The new things I'm doing this week must be working!  So hopefully they stay off til this Friday!*


----------



## pjlla

tggrrstarr said:


> QOTD for Sunday, September 19: Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?
> 
> My AH-Ha moment kind of hit in a few ways at different times.  I've hated my appearance for awhile, and knew I needed to do something, but really wasn't motivated to take action.
> I had some doctors appointments this past December because of an injured shoulder.  I was seeing a new doctor, and I was trying to find out about my shoulder.  I didnt know what had caused the injury or what was wrong.  I went to see him twice.  On the second visit, he called me out on my weight.  I was a little insulted at how he did it, and I was a little pissed off at him. (I haven't been back).  I knew he was right, but I was still upset at how he approached it.  I felt like he wasn't too concerned with the reason why I was there, and was just focusing on other things.
> I never did find out what was wrong with my shoulder, he passed me off to physical therapy, which really didn't do anything.  I stopped going after two months of no progress, and eventually the pain just went away.  (Around April)  Now the P90x is sometimes mildly irritating it, but not that bad.
> I was too annoyed at first to make changes, then moving into the new house, a new car, a new kitten happened, and I forgot.
> What finally prompted me to make a move was the six month mark to my upcoming trip.  I realized that this would be the third trip at my highest weight, and *I wanted the pictures to be different this time.  And I think they will!*



An upcoming trip or event is SUCH a motivator!  So many of us started losing weight for a family wedding or trip to WDW... but the key is to KEEP AT IT!  

Plan a time and day to get BACK ON PLAN!!  For me, it doesn't matter what day I get back on ... but breakfast the next morning I am BACK ON PLAN!  

You will be SO pleased with your pictures this time! They WILL be different.  And all of this hard work will be worth it!  Remember to share those pictures with us!!.................P


----------



## pjlla

LuvBaloo said:


> Got possession of our new house, and it was interesting to show the girls what will be their new home.  They were excited and also emotional, with a few tears from each of them.  Off to get ready for work now.
> 
> Have a great day everybody!



Wow.... you got your house!!  Congratulations!!!



jenanderson said:


> My DD lost her love of Tink this summer and wanted her beautiful Tinkerbell bedroom re-decorated.  I was so sad.  She then reminded me that she is now 14 and loving Tinkerbell is not "cute" at that age!    I was thankful that she kept a shelf filled with her most special Tink statues.



My DD recently changed out her Cinderella comforter to a more "teen" one... she is 15!!  But she still has princesses all over her room and doesn't plan to change it!  I guess I am proud of her for sticking with what she likes, even if it isn't "cool"... but I wish she wouldn't have so much trouble with changes.



jenanderson said:


> I don't know if I could pick just one food...there are Mickey bars, Dole Whips, the *bread pudding dessert *at 'Ohana, the monkfish at Palo on the cruise and so many more choices!  The food is one of my favorite parts of going to Disney!
> 
> Happy healthy Tuesday to everyone!
> Jen



Best bread puddings I've EVER had were on Disney property.  Cinnamon roll bread pudding at Goofy's Kitchen in the Disneyland Hotel.... and the banana bread pudding at Chef Mickey's at WDW.  Both were absolutely "to die for".... but I had forgotten them until you mentioned it!!  Thanks... now I'm craving bread pudding!! .....................P


----------



## keenercam

I'll be back later to catch up more, but I had to share a funny story with you.  I have been so frustrated about my knee. I have been suffering with this injury since July 14, 2009, have had 1 arthroscopic surgery and one much more extensive with the placement of a large cadaver graft of bone to my femur and cartilage tissue.  I've had months and months of physical therapy.  

I was so frustrated on Saturday to notice my shadow out of my peripheral vision when I was doing my 3 miles at an outdoor fitness walkway around a fountain -- I was limping pretty significantly.  And I was working really hard to maintain a normal gait at a race pace.  When all was said and done, I'd managed 3 miles at an average pace right around 19 minutes.  I was so disgusted with where I am.  I was listening to "Glee" music on my ipod and "Don't Stop Believin'" came on.  I remembered that 4 months ago I couldn't walk.  It was enough to bring me out of my funk and just be grateful that I could pull off 3 miles all at once.

Yesterday at PT was tough.  I still decided to go to the gym last night and instead of my normal 40 minutes on the elliptical, I stuck it out for 60, with the aid of my Kindle and my ipod.  The funny part is this.  I was using my "Running" playlist to keep myself inspired and to remind myself of the ultimate objective (finishing the WDW 1/2 in January and getting back to running before the one year anniversary of the bone graft).  "Fighter" came up on the rotation.  I've decided to dedicate these lyrics to this troublesome knee  (LOL!!):

Yes you wanted to harm me but that won't work anymore 
Uh, no more, oh no, it's over 
'Cause if it wasn't for all of your torture 
I wouldn't know how to be this way now, and never back down 
So I wanna say thank you 

'Cause it makes me that much stronger 
Makes me work a little bit harder 
Makes me that much wiser 
So thanks for making me a fighter

Okay. Sorry for the novel. Just wanted to share that.  I think that whatever struggles we are battling at any given moment can really make us stronger.  Interestingly, I have often said what someone posted here earlier: "God never gives us more than we can handle, but I sure wish He weren't so confident in me."  

I really do think that we all have it in us to be like Bree and so many others here --the very struggles that can bring us to our knees can also be the obstacles that we climb over, push through, or kick out of our way.  And when we do, guess what?  We have moved that much further ahead on our journey.  It may be a tiny step, some small progress, but it is further than we were when we were standing behind that obstacle with it blocking our way.


----------



## my3princes

LuvBaloo said:


> favourite Disney food is at DL:  bacon wrapped asparagus and the different kinds of meat skewers from the Bengal BBQ!  And I wouldn't want it available everyday because the specialness would rub off
> 
> woke up early this morning and couldn't sleep so I came on here and got the weighins entered.  I'm hoping to get the results up early this evening.
> 
> Got possession of our new house, and it was interesting to show the girls what will be their new home.  They were excited and also emotional, with a few tears from each of them.  Off to get ready for work now.
> 
> Have a great day everybody!



Woo Hoo   So exciting.  How soon will you move in?



My youngest is home sick today.  He was sent home with a fever yesterday and has to be out for 24 hours.  He seems much better today.  I did let him sleep in and he went to bed early last night on his own.  I chose not to give him his ADHD meds today since he was off schedule.  I am totally paying for it now.  He is bouncing off the walls and eating everything in sight   I forgot how much those meds help him.


----------



## keenercam

my3princes said:


> My youngest is home sick today.  He was sent home with a fever yesterday and has to be out for 24 hours.  He seems much better today.  I did let him sleep in and he went to bed early last night on his own.  I chose not to give him his ADHD meds today since he was off schedule.  I am totally paying for it now.  He is bouncing off the walls and eating everything in sight   I forgot how much those meds help him.



Deb - So glad he is feeling better. DS17 has ADHD and I can tell immediately when he hasn't had his meds because he talks really fast and eats everything in sight. On the appetite thing, though, there are days I really worry about his failure to eat while on the meds.  On Sunday, he took his meds when he got up around 10 am because he had so much homework to do (we don't mind if he doesn't take it on the weekends); he still didn't want to eat anything by about 4 pm, when I absolutely insisted.


----------



## pjlla

keenercam said:


> I'll be back later to catch up more, but I had to share a funny story with you.  I have been so frustrated about my knee. I have been suffering with this injury since July 14, 2009, have had 1 arthroscopic surgery and one much more extensive with the placement of a large cadaver graft of bone to my femur and cartilage tissue.  I've had months and months of physical therapy.
> 
> I was so frustrated on Saturday to notice my shadow out of my peripheral vision when I was doing my 3 miles at an outdoor fitness walkway around a fountain -- I was limping pretty significantly.  And I was working really hard to maintain a normal gait at a race pace.  When all was said and done, I'd managed 3 miles at an average pace right around 19 minutes.  I was so disgusted with where I am.  I was listening to "Glee" music on my ipod and "Don't Stop Believin'" came on.  I remembered that 4 months ago I couldn't walk.  It was enough to bring me out of my funk and just be grateful that I could pull off 3 miles all at once.
> 
> Yesterday at PT was tough.  I still decided to go to the gym last night and instead of my normal 40 minutes on the elliptical, I stuck it out for 60, with the aid of my Kindle and my ipod.  The funny part is this.  I was using my "Running" playlist to keep myself inspired and to remind myself of the ultimate objective (finishing the WDW 1/2 in January and getting back to running before the one year anniversary of the bone graft).  "Fighter" came up on the rotation.  I've decided to dedicate these lyrics to this troublesome knee  (LOL!!):
> 
> Yes you wanted to harm me but that won't work anymore
> Uh, no more, oh no, it's over
> 'Cause if it wasn't for all of your torture
> I wouldn't know how to be this way now, and never back down
> So I wanna say thank you
> 
> 'Cause it makes me that much stronger
> Makes me work a little bit harder
> Makes me that much wiser
> So thanks for making me a fighter
> 
> Okay. Sorry for the novel. Just wanted to share that.  I think that whatever struggles we are battling at any given moment can really make us stronger.  Interestingly, I have often said what someone posted here earlier: "God never gives us more than we can handle, but I sure wish He weren't so confident in me."
> 
> *I really do think that we all have it in us to be like Bree and so many others here --the very struggles that can bring us to our knees can also be the obstacles that we climb over, push through, or kick out of our way.  And when we do, guess what?  We have moved that much further ahead on our journey.  It may be a tiny step, some small progress, but it is further than we were when we were standing behind that obstacle with it blocking our way.*



Eloquently said!!  Amen!!......................P


----------



## cclovesdis

Okay, I have to share this with you and then I'll be back later with some replies. I didn't sleep well last night-nightmares and how cold it was-so I stayed in bed until after 8. I got up and did 40 min. on the Wii Fit+ and then showered. I was expecting an important phone call at 10, so I went to the bathroom right before it. Well, obviously I don't know how to walk, because I'm pretty sure I broke the bone right by my toe. I heard a crack, so I'm sure I'm not going nuts. 

Omg does it hurt and all ice is doing is making me cold.

I think it's time to eat breakfast. If I can walk to the kitchen. And for some reason, I'm laughing about all of this. Hmm

Have a great day everyone!

CC


----------



## keenercam

Oh, no!! CC, I hope you didn't break anything!    Can you go to an urgent care center to get it x-rayed? Please keep us posted.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

LuvBaloo said:


> unfortunately my kryptonite isn't in the house, its fast food.  Its far too easy to get Busy and end up eating crappy fast food just because its convenient.  I'm so looking forward to getting into our own house in a couple weeks and have control of the kitchen again!



Yes I totally agree.  Fast food is dangerous for me too.



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone.  Just jumping on real quick to post the question of the day.  Thought I'd make it a fluff one.
> 
> QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?



On our last trip I fell in love with the Ohana bread .  I think it would not be good if I could get that on a daily basis.

Just checking in so far my day is going well.  I need to drink my water I keep forgetting and time seems to go so fast.  I am going to weigh myself again shortly and hopefully some of the gain is coming off.  Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## tggrrstarr

First of all, I am caught up!  (for now)


cruisindisney said:


> Anyone else finding themselves not paying attention to the groceries that you don't eat?  What I mean is I've stopped drinking milk.  I do almond milk instead.  So now when the family is low on milk, I don't really notice and have to be told half the time.  The kids are old enough to pour their own, so I don't usually have to pull the gallon jug out of it's handy dandy door.  I find myself running to the store for milk when normally I would have a back up gallon ready to go.  Anyone else neglecting their families groceries?


Yes.  ITA!  My husband finally had a mini meltdown last week when I came home with the groceries.  He had been hinting to me for a few days how much he wanted icecream and I hadn't bought it.  He commented how wonderful it is that I'm eating better, but I keep forgetting to get him stuff.  He wasn't happy at first about the 60 calorie pudding!  He said, "Sugar Free?  Really?"  (he ended up liking it)  



tigger813 said:


> Zoesmama-
> 
> 
> I really need to clean the kitchen and I have both of last week's podcasts to listen to.



I listen during my nightly walk.  Its easier for me to focus on the exercise if it is a podcast or audiobook.  Music doesn't do anything for me.  Oh, and my kitchen is a nightmare right now.  I'll be cleaning it today too, hopefully.



LuvBaloo said:


> unfortunately my kryptonite isn't in the house, its fast food.  Its far too easy to get Busy and end up eating crappy fast food just because its convenient



I totally agree with this.  The only thing that is saving me on this one is Chickfila.  I had a free standing one open just down the road a few weeks ago.  Its so close, I just make sure I stop by if I am on a time crunch.  I get the same thing everytime.  Grilled sandwich, fruit cup and coke zero.  350 calories.



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone.  Just jumping on real quick to post the question of the day.  Thought I'd make it a fluff one.
> 
> QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?



So many choices!
1. Mushroom filet from Le Cellier.  I would want this available to me, but only from time to time.
2. English trifle at Garden View Tea Lounge.  No, too tempting for every day life.
3. The old breakfast potatoes at CRT.  Not the new recipe.  Yes, I would want this everyday!

Today's schedule: Cleaning.  Have to sweep the floor, I have dog fur floating around like tumbleweeds and cat toys scattered everywhere.  This can be a tough task since Boo (kitten) chases the broom around as I sweep, then jumps into the pile after like its a pile of leaves.  Then I have to do it all over.
Clean the kitchen.  When we moved in, we had a working dishwasher.  Then it broke, and my landlord is taking his good old time replacing it.  I hate washing dishes.   
Then Plyometrics.  Then my BIL is coming over so we can go through the Halloween decorations and go shop for more.  Big party to get ready for this year!  
Then, maybe my DH and I can catch up on all of our Monday tv shows and get ready to watch Today's.  My new lifestyle doesn't leave much room for tv.  I love tv.  I will be the first to admit I watch too much.  But if that is my one vice, then oh well!


----------



## tggrrstarr

cclovesdis said:


> Okay, I have to share this with you and then I'll be back later with some replies. I didn't sleep well last night-nightmares and how cold it was-so I stayed in bed until after 8. I got up and did 40 min. on the Wii Fit+ and then showered. I was expecting an important phone call at 10, so I went to the bathroom right before it. Well, obviously I don't know how to walk, because I'm pretty sure I broke the bone right by my toe. I heard a crack, so I'm sure I'm not going nuts.
> 
> Omg does it hurt and all ice is doing is making me cold.
> 
> CC



I hope its ok!  I hurt my little toe last spring, I had my entire supply of pots & pans fall on it.  I had to wear crocs for about two weeks.  It took about 6 weeks before the pain went away.  I would get it checked out just to make sure its ok.  I hope you feel better!


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose&Mike said:


> I did pretty well with eating. I am one pound higher than last Monday, but I will take it. Still within my maintain range, so very happy with that.



 for maintaining! Glad you enjoyed your visit with DS. 



tigger813 said:


> The 60 calorie pita bread is  Joseph's Flax, Oat Bran and whole wheat pita bread. It's a lot thinner than regular pita but actually quite tasty. I cut my burgers in half and folded the pita around them. I may try and have my turkey sloppy joe like that again tomorrow. It also has 6g of protein per slice as well.



Thanks! I am always on the lookout for a product like that. The protein makes it an even better choice! 

Glad DD2 is feeling better! 



goldcupmom said:


> Thanks, CC!  I take all the Hugs I can get!  Some days I wouldn't survive if I didn't have the faith that God won't let us deal with more than we can handle as long as we don't try to handle it alone!



I love that mentality! 



jbm02 said:


> I am looking forward to the runners expo this Saturday in Albany for the Hudson Mohawk Half marathon.  Jay and Mark from the BL will be running and they will be at the expo too.  I hope it isn't too crowded!!



Good luck on your ½ marathon! 



keenercam said:


> I had physical therapy this morning, worked all day, and then went to the gym on my way home and did 60 minutes on the elliptical (burned 500 calories, but more importantly did a lot of the minutes using my legs only, in an effort to work on strengthening).







mommyof2Pirates said:


> All the proceeds and fundraising goes to the stephen siller foundation and it benefits many different childrens charities.  Exp: the NYC pediatric burn center, it also funds a group home for high risk children in NYC, it funds community awards for children, also funds scholarships for children who lost their homes from Katrina.  If you are interested in reading about it the website is tunneltotowersrun.org  It seems pretty amazing and I cant wait to be a part of it.
> 
> I weighed in today and have gained 1.6lbs  I over did it a bit this weekend but I didnt think it was that bad.  I really need to drink more water.  I drank a bunch today and hardly have been in the bathroom so I know I am lacking the fluids.  Im hoping that is my issue with the weight gain.  I am hoping to get it off quickly.  Work is insane for both myself and my dh.  We are juggling a million things between work and the kids.  I am really looking forward to getting away a little on sunday and hopefully unwinding.  I hope friday gets here quickly.



What a great cause! 

Sending   for a quick week and a wonderful weekend!



tggrrstarr said:


> Exercise was much easier today, partly due to my schedule.  I lost half a pound this morning, eating the extra calories seemed to help.  I also have tried the ground flax seed & the green tea.  Very easy additions to my diet.  I finally have a day off tomorrow, so I might actually get to clean my house & finish my halloween decorations.



WTG on the loss! 

Enjoy your day off today!  



flipflopmom said:


> Just realized that lacking protein at lunch is killing me.  I just don't feel full without it.  Good job planning, and keeping up on all the chattiness we seem to have this season!
> 
> As I told CC, I think I had a lightbulb. I haven't been packing protein lately for lunch, and I have had mega munchies.  I need to throw some turkey or chicken in my bag in the am!



Thanks! Protein really is the kicker for me. 



Cupcaker said:


> So today has been totally busy.  I thought I would come home and make some soup-because it felt like a soup day- and relax.  But Im barely logging on and I still have to exercise for the day.  My BF was not in a good mood today to the point I had to point it out to him that he was taking it out on me.  Poor guy had the worst day ever.  Everything that could go wrong for him, did.  Hes feeling better now thankfully after I gave him a massage.  I made Wonton soup today from scratch.  Very low in calories, but soo time consuming.  Maybe because it was my first time making it.  I cant wait to have more tomorrow.  I think Im just going to do 20 minutes on the elliptical instead of my usual hour so that I can go to bed early.  See you all tomorrow!



Hope today is going wonderfully for you and BF! 



Zoesmama03 said:


> I like to see the nutrients on SP it helps to know I'm heading in the right direction as I make small changes here and there to my "diet".



Sparkpeople is great! I really like to be on top of things like calcium and sodium and it does all the counting for me. Calories, fat, carbs, protein, and fiber are important too, but Im also doing WW so I get some info that way. 



tigger813 said:


> YEAH!!!! Not a sound from DD2 all night! And she's still sleeping! She just started coughing but not the barking cough! So that's good.







keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?



This is actually a very difficult question. We eat almost exclusively at counter service places and rarely get snacks. The last 2 times I went I was on a peanut/tree nut, chocolate, caffeine- free diet, plus low-salt and no alcohol (still this though) and Im lactose intolerant. My idea of something special was actually being able to eat ice cream at one of the ice cream places. I think it was Rice Dream. I was told that its peanut/tree nut-free and they had it in vanilla so I was good to go. We also had a great meal at the brewery place. I had a Caesar salad with some kind of fish (salmon, maybe). I can eat Caesar salad as long as I take a lactase enzyme tablet first. So I guess, to answer the 2nd part, I dont really eat anything special there that I cant eat at home, so Id actually want it available.

I know, I have to be the difficult one 



Rose&Mike said:


> Julie-- I don't talk about it a lot, but I like to say my parents put the fun in dysfunctional.
> 
> I will say that it was awesome to be able to say--look if I can do at 40something what I have accomplished in the last year (new job, weight loss, running a 1/2) you can do this. I felt like I had some credibility and he actually listened to what I had to say. So everyone keep your fingers crossed that some of the new stuff works out for him. He's doing great in school, he just needs to find his place activity wise.



 You are so right! Youve accomplished so much. You are such an inspiration to me.


----------



## cclovesdis

KristiMc said:


> I am off to my WW meeting/weigh-in this morning - should be a good week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope weigh-in was great!
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm glad that you decided not to have a stealth birthday!
> 
> Here is a link to a table with what counts as a serving of vegetables according to the USDA (from the mypyramid website).  I didn't do WW very long so I can't tell you how the chart might differ from WW servings.  http://www.mypyramid.gov/pyramid/vegetables_counts.html#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lisa-on both accounts! You and all my BL friends really were the best part of my birthday.
> 
> WTG on the workouts and 2.5 pound loss!
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone.  I'll try to catch up before I go to work.  I am back on track as of yesterday. Kept within my points, and ate healthy.  I got out for a 6 mile run/walk, my longest yet, and averaged 15.10 min miles, so I was thrilled to be under wdw sweep time.  A friends husband drove by me on the last mile and I so wanted to yell to him to pick me up and bring me home, but I didn't.  He yelled out the window and clapped for me, so it actually pushed me to keep running.  I was a little sore last night, but feel back to normal today.  No running this morning, but hope to get out with michael after work for a bike ride.
> 
> CC- I just wanted to say you are doing really great.  It's not easy to live with others who bring the unhealthy stuff in the house, and it sounds like you're making some progress turning them around a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a great motivator! Glad you finished your run/walk and what a great time!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> LuvBaloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got possession of our new house, and it was interesting to show the girls what will be their new home.  They were excited and also emotional, with a few tears from each of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats great!
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy healthy Tuesday to everyone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You too Jen! What a busy day and week you are going to have.
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> WW portions tend to be similar to USDA portions for things like fruits and veggies.  Yes, one apple is a serving....but that is an apple smaller than your fist.... not one the size of your head!!  Or one cup of sliced apple or 1/2C of unsweetened applesauce.
> 
> Broccoli... one serving is one cup... same with lettuce and spinach.
> 
> A few of the larger fruits and higher sugar fruits tend to be less than "one piece" for a portion... a half a small mango is a serving, half a banana is a serving.
> 
> What ever you are using to keep track of your calories should tell you what a portion size is.  Or you can look it up online.
> 
> Quick NSV story to share....
> 
> I was putting away laundry and put a pair of jeans in DD's closet.  She came to me later and told me that they weren't HER jeans, they were MY jeans.  I was pretty sure they weren't.  We held them up and looked at them..... seemed our size.  Then we looked at the tag.  They belong to my 12 y/o DS!  AMAZING!  Who would have ever thought my jeans would be similar in size to my DS!!??  I even noticed when hanging clothes on the line that most of my clothes are SMALLER than DS's clothes!!    And DD (15) and I are pretty much the same size right now (although she is taller).  WOOHOO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Great NSV! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> tggrrstarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I weighed myself first thing this morning, and I was down two more pounds!  So this would be almost 2 1/2 since Friday.  The new things I'm doing this week must be working!  So hopefully they stay off til this Friday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like there is going to a lot of great losses this week!
> 
> 
> 
> keenercam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do think that we all have it in us to be like Bree and so many others here --the very struggles that can bring us to our knees can also be the obstacles that we climb over, push through, or kick out of our way.  And when we do, guess what?  We have moved that much further ahead on our journey.  It may be a tiny step, some small progress, but it is further than we were when we were standing behind that obstacle with it blocking our way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very well said!
> 
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest is home sick today.  He was sent home with a fever yesterday and has to be out for 24 hours.  He seems much better today.  I did let him sleep in and he went to bed early last night on his own.  I chose not to give him his ADHD meds today since he was off schedule.  I am totally paying for it now.  He is bouncing off the walls and eating everything in sight   I forgot how much those meds help him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the meds I take causes me to feel like I have ADHD. Before I figured out how to turn all the extra energy into exercising time, I was driving everyone around me nuts.
> 
> Hope he feels better soon and that all is well tomorrow!
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the reminder to take my med. I usually take it around 10, but with the phone call and being on Dis, I havent yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lisah0711

I started a thread for BL show chit chat.  Here is the link http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38308502&postcount=1
I heard a preview on Live365 this morning that said that they are bringing in the Marines to help Bob and Jillian with the training tonight! 



Michele1377 said:


> I HAVE to have the frozen coffee at the bakery on Main Street - it is the only place that I have ever seen it available and I always look forward to it - and on our most recent trip last month - the cookie ice cream sandwhich there - my middle daughter had it and I tasted it - YUM!!!



What is the frozen coffee like Michele?  Is it like an iced coffee or more like a frappuccino without the milk?  It sounds good.  I wonder if they have it a DL?

Thanks for sharing about the Diet Plus Analysis program, too.  I actually have that one for my nutrition class -- that is going very, very slowly, thank goodness for self-paced learning -- and will have to check it out.  I got a used copy through the student bookstore for $35.  



KristiMc said:


> I am off to my WW meeting/weigh-in this morning - should be a good week.



Good luck with your weigh in!  



disneymom2one said:


> QUOTD: It used to be the French Toast loaf at Main Street Bakery but I think they stopped serving it.  Our favorite meals tend to be when we grab something and eat outside - either at the Poly or the Boardwalk or AKL.  Makes me want to go back to WDW - our next trip isn't until spring break and at that point, it'll be one year.  That has to be our longest stretch in probably ten years.  We're headed to DC for Christmas this year - never been.



You'll love all the beautiful Christmas decorations, MB!  



mikamah said:


> I got out for a 6 mile run/walk, my longest yet, and averaged 15.10 min miles, so I was thrilled to be under wdw sweep time.  A friends husband drove by me on the last mile and I so wanted to yell to him to pick me up and bring me home, but I didn't.  He yelled out the window and clapped for me, so it actually pushed me to keep running.  I was a little sore last night, but feel back to normal today.  No running this morning, but hope to get out with michael after work for a bike ride.



 6 miles and under sweep pace!   



mikamah said:


> Lisa-Halloween candy will be coming soon.  My sister was going to have the candy fairy come take her kids candy and leave a present.  I don't think MIchael will fall for that.  I think we will need to make a no candy pledge this year since we'll be starting our half training right after halloween!



 I'm in if I can start after I get back from Disneyland on the 10th!  You are a tough partner!   



LuvBaloo said:


> woke up early this morning and couldn't sleep so I came on here and got the weighins entered.  I'm hoping to get the results up early this evening.
> 
> Got possession of our new house, and it was interesting to show the girls what will be their new home.  They were excited and also emotional, with a few tears from each of them.  Off to get ready for work now.



 New house!  When is moving day?  Thanks for being our weightkeeper in spite of your busy times!  



keenercam said:


> Lisa - You are such a darling.    Congratulations on your huge loss!    And I had to laugh about you not feeling sick or needing a nap.  I always told my personal trainer that if my muscles didnt' hurt after our workout he wasn't doing his job.    The first time I sent him a text that said "Consider this hate mail from my muscles." he texted back "that's what you pay me for".    Congratulations on your wonderful loss!



Yes, the thought that I asked for this and am paying for it did cross my mind a time or two yesterday.     But it is totally worth it, even though my legs and stomach are sore today.  It will be more like a walk than a run today.  



jenanderson said:


> Sounds like you are still in non-stop motion!  I am so impressed with how you have held it all together during this crazy time in your life.  You are incredible with keeping the family going, keeping the house going, staying on track with your health goals and finding time to exercise.  YOU GO GIRL!



Says the pot to the kettle . . . .   Enjoy your busy day.  



cruisindisney said:


> I love the beignets at DL.  I can make them, but of course they aren't good for me.  Love the baked potato soup too, which I also have the recipe for.



I just saw that they have gingerbread beignets at Cafe Orleans for Halloween.  

That is a great NSV, *pjlla,* pretty soon you are going to have to start labeling everyone's clothes!  



tggrrstarr said:


> So I weighed myself first thing this morning, and I was down two more pounds!  So this would be almost 2 1/2 since Friday.  The new things I'm doing this week must be working!  So hopefully they stay off til this Friday!



Sounds like you are doing great!   

 about the doctor visit.  Some doctors don't have the best bedside manner.  Do they think you hadn't noticed what was going on?  



keenercam said:


> I really do think that we all have it in us to be like Bree and so many others here --the very struggles that can bring us to our knees can also be the obstacles that we climb over, push through, or kick out of our way.  And when we do, guess what?  We have moved that much further ahead on our journey.  It may be a tiny step, some small progress, but it is further than we were when we were standing behind that obstacle with it blocking our way.



So true, Cam!  

*Deb,* hope your DS is feeling better soon!   

*CC,* I agree with Cam that an xray would be a good thing.  

*Lindsay,* hope the scale is kind.  You are so OP, a little fluctuation is to be expected.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## cclovesdis

keenercam said:


> Oh, no!! CC, I hope you didn't break anything!    Can you go to an urgent care center to get it x-rayed? Please keep us posted.



I talked to my mom about this. She said 2 things: you can't do anything about a broken toe and don't go to the gym. Well, those and ice it. 

The closest ER is about 35 minutes away and the walk-in clinic does not do x-rays. We aren't sure about the PCP's office.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Just checking in so far my day is going well.  I need to drink my water I keep forgetting and time seems to go so fast.  I am going to weigh myself again shortly and hopefully some of the gain is coming off.  Enjoy your day everyone.







tggrrstarr said:


> Today's schedule: Cleaning.  Have to sweep the floor, I have dog fur floating around like tumbleweeds and cat toys scattered everywhere.  This can be a tough task since Boo (kitten) chases the broom around as I sweep, then jumps into the pile after like its a pile of leaves.  Then I have to do it all over.
> Clean the kitchen.  When we moved in, we had a working dishwasher.  Then it broke, and my landlord is taking his good old time replacing it.  I hate washing dishes.
> Then Plyometrics.  Then my BIL is coming over so we can go through the Halloween decorations and go shop for more.  Big party to get ready for this year!
> Then, maybe my DH and I can catch up on all of our Monday tv shows and get ready to watch Today's.  My new lifestyle doesn't leave much room for tv.  I love tv.  I will be the first to admit I watch too much.  But if that is my one vice, then oh well!



Another one of us with the busy day! 



tggrrstarr said:


> I hope its ok!  I hurt my little toe last spring, I had my entire supply of pots & pans fall on it.  I had to wear crocs for about two weeks.  It took about 6 weeks before the pain went away.  I would get it checked out just to make sure its ok.  I hope you feel better!



Thanks! That must have been awful. 6 weeks 

I'm watching it for swelling. I'm still trying to figure out exactly what I heard crack. The swollen part doesn't seem to be my toe, but I was never very good with anatomy and physiology. I may call the PCP's office, but even that is 20 minutes away and I'm not sure about driving. Hmm. Lots to think about.


----------



## happysmyly

Well - I am suffering from a deplorable lack of time today - and am having to choose between thoroughly enjoying your wonderful posts or putting on my work-out stuff and doing a half walk and half WATP workout before I have to train my next client--so - I am posting because that is my goal this week--to get me back into the swing of things--but that's all I have time for today...agh - very frustrating - cause it's so nice to read all your stuff.

CC - I hope your toe is OK - my mom has broken her toes multiple times and it always is not pleasant--hope that it turns out to be something minor.

QOTD for Tuesday, September 21: What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?

I love the DoleWhips--but eating them while watching the good ol Tiki Room show is THE BEST... 
For meal - my favorite would have to be the Grand Safari celebration dinner--which you need to be in a group of 8+ to enjoy--so not sure when I'll ever get to experience that again - but we all LOVED it.
Wouldn't want any of these every day or they would lose their appeal.

Have a magically Disney day, all!!!
 Liz


----------



## Cupcaker

I woke up today to my summer goal finally being reached, 35 total lbs lost!!!!  Within a week I should be saying bye-bye to the 140s and hellooooo to the 130s.  Im super excited and motivated.  Now its only 12 more pounds to go to reach my Fall goal.  I feel thats its doable now that I have these new healthy habits eating style.  My coworkers were even commenting yesterday to me that Im practically vegetarian now with all the fruits and veggies I eat.  I do make sure to get my calcium and protein in for the day though.  Hope everyone has a good day today!



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?



I always have to go to Cosmic Rays for their condiment bar, which I use on fries.  So yummy.  We always have to go to the pastry shop in France too.  I havent had one bad pastry yet.  But I wouldnt have these things in my every day life.  The only thing I can honestly say I would want in my everyday life is their fruit.  When we go to DL, we now just try to get fruit as our snack.  Their fruit is always ripe and it tastes really good.  Maybe they can ship it to me 



lisah0711 said:


> The good news is that I am down another 2.5 pounds since Friday which puts me down 8 for the challenge so far and within 6 pounds of my prepregnancy weight -- a number I haven't seen in more than 11 years!    I have a real shot at ONE-derland this challenge!



Thats great new!  It must be some good motivation for you.



LuvBaloo said:


> Got possession of our new house, and it was interesting to show the girls what will be their new home.  They were excited and also emotional, with a few tears from each of them



Congratulations on your new house.  It must have been nice experiencing your girls reactions.



keenercam said:


> Jeanette - That soup sounds fabulous!  I LOVE wonton soup. Maybe tomorrow when I ask everyone to post their favorite recipe you could share it?



Sure!



pjlla said:


> Who would have ever thought my jeans would be similar in size to my DS!!??  I even noticed when hanging clothes on the line that most of my clothes are SMALLER than DS's clothes!!    And DD (15) and I are pretty much the same size right now (although she is taller).  WOOHOO!



Definitely WOOHOO!  That must feel awesome!



cclovesdis said:


> Well, obviously I don't know how to walk, because I'm pretty sure I broke the bone right by my toe. I heard a crack, so I'm sure I'm not going nuts.



Ouch!  Hopefully its really nothing that serious, but you should go see a doctor just in case.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Wow what a morning!  Everyone is sure chatty and checking in. 

Michele,
I'm sure its amazing but something about shrimp and cheesecake do not go well together for me.  Not without some time between them anyway.
My middle brother was that way.  He was the thin one both me and my youngest brother seem to have got the gene to carry more weight and gain more easily.  He also can have a serving of snack or junk foods and be fine.  He will eat large portions of dinner at times but doesn't gain weight like the rest of the family does. Soooooo not fair! My dd seems to have a good sense of when she is full and not.  She had big eyes at Subway last night did eat a 6 in sub(well a little less he cut my side a bit heavier) and wanted 2 cookies but turns out she just wanted half of each chocolate chip and white chocolate macadamia(she did her best to read that on the cookie case too..awww) nut one she left half for later. She had given me the half of the chocolate chip one which I ate when i realized I was stuffed. So I declined the half of the macadamia one. When we had gone to Walmart a few days ago she went to the bakery as usual to get her free cookie and it was white chocolate chip macadamia she didn't know but then saw them at Subway and said those are so yummy.  She is definitely my kiddo as those are my favorite. 

Taryn,
Its always like that at bed time with a list to do.  I end up skipping out on stuff and its always the stuff for "me"(washing face, trimming nails etc.).   Well I missed you on my up keep yesterday. 

Tracey,
I'll trade it was 82 this morning and that is cooler. It's not totally uncomfortable like the afternoon bus pick up will be. I may drive my car over but today is a few degrees cooler at 100 even over 109.   Id be happy for some highs of 80. 

Kristi,
I will have to try that bread pudding its one of my favorite desserts. 

Shannon,
Oh that has to be fun showing the house to them.  They will get excited.  Happy Belated Birthday.  Zoe can't wait till we get a house because she knows she can get a puppy then.  It will be awhile. 

Cam,
No it was supposed to be last weekend with my other brother(that I don't live with) and he decided to keep his funds in savings for emergencies in the coming weeks.  Smart idea.  He had a large settlement but bought himself a good bed for his bad back and stuff just added up. I'm okay with it.  Looking forward to taking Zoe during spring break maybe to Disneyland though.  It all depends on work and stuff.  Will be even more excited if I can make a trip to visit at least 3 days at Disney World I'd love for Zoe to finally see Epcot and AK especially. 
What a great story and thoughts.  Zoe LOVES Glee and she has got to be the youngest Journey fan because she loves that song. 
My friends middle son doesn't eat with his ADHD meds or if he's missed it but her oldest is on some for ADHD but also bipolar and those make him a bottomless pit she has to limit him because he puts on tummy weight quick.  He had a goiter last year too but those meds seem to mess with him.  He had to adjust them because he gains and loses and they don't work right.  She struggles to keep him steady enough.

CC,
Ouch I did that once last year. I wasn't used to my apartment yet and smacked my little toe good.  It hurt for weeks. I'm sure mine was just bruised but wow can it hurt bad. 
SP is great for watching them but I find a lot of things that have been entered without the extra info(meaning just cal, fat and carbs,protein) which makes me sad.  I have to put in most things to get accurate calculations.  Points work well for me when I track.  I do really really well when I stay OP with WW.  

Jen,
My brother works at a Ford dealership and says any repairs not under warranty people really pick at what they can afford to have done. Business is real bad for them right now.  Quite a few of the Ford dealerships closed but his isn't having as much troubles its in a city with a lot wealthier population so they still have a few sales going on but dealerships are pushing used sales as they seem to be getting more commission on those than new cars. I just got my car paid off in 2008 or so and want to keep no payments as long as possible I may even save aside cash once I'm working to just out right buy a used one. 

I keep trying to persuade Zoe from doing her room in any characters at least not overly because of that reason.  I don't want to be decorating every year or two.  She did get a cheap Littlest Pet shop(her other obsession) comforter for her bed(that she rarely if ever sleeps in  ) but the sheets were not in stock so I got her to just get solid pink sheets that can be worked into other themed or colored comforters later. 

pjlla,
How sweet to make the shower invites for you SIL.  Happy adoption and congrats to them.   
How cool you can fit in same size as your 15 year old, that's gotta be great.  

Cupcake,
  Come on 130s  Way to go on reaching a mini goal.   Good job!


AOTD:
I'm not sure I have a favorite really.  In the past I have really loved the taco salads in the big crunch shell bowl can't remember where we'd get these but it was my dad's go to place when he'd have us all there trying to save money on dinner as kids. But its something I would avoid now. In Epcot at the Moroccan restaurant I enjoyed the lemon chicken with couscous and at the bakery in Italy I think yummy just about anything but not necessarily what I'd want here(or couldn't find or make). I even had a veggie burger in MK that I really liked. I don't associate food with Disney all that much.  Because I try not to buy a lot.  I just found out last trip in June 2009 that you could get free ice water at service counters.  That saved a whole lot of money and calories as I would get sprite or lemonade.   


I didn't get as good a walk this morning the bus driver was running behind so I was waiting a while at the stop. It was also warmer this morning than yesterday, or maybe more humid making it feel warmer since we are expecting rain today or tomorrow. But yet the expected high is a little less. Weird.  Should start cooling off next month.  Usually by end of Oct we have some really cool chilly mornings to break out jackets and pants. Which means more school uniform shopping.   I like to check thrift stores first so I should start looking now for the good quality ones and watch for half price day.   She tears through the knees of pants easy so I'll be getting them this way or at Sears where I can get them replaced with Kidvantage program. 

Hope everyone has a OP day and nice weather.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Zoesmama03 said:


> I just found out last trip in June 2009 that you could get free ice water at service counters.  That saved a whole lot of money and calories as I would get sprite or lemonade.



oh my where were you before our last trip.  I didnt realize they would give out free ice water.  I guess I should of asked.  We used a bunch of our snack credits for bottled water as it was so gosh darn hot in sept.  Well anyway thanks for the tip for my next trip.  I will definitely be on more of a budget in feb. so this is will be helpful.



GOOD NEWS- back down to my friday weight.  I think the whoosh of TOM is finally beginning.  I am going to run tonight since its a beautiful day here.  My dh is taking a night off from his tues class (he stayed up watching football to late last night) and having to get up and work all day is just not helping him.  It works for me, I get to run. 

TTYL


----------



## cherry-pops

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?


 Mickey Mouse Waffles! With syrup and chocolate! Totally in love.


----------



## brinalyn530

Thanks CC!

Julie  Wow, I am always amazed (horrified, really) at the way some people can treat children, especially their own children. It makes me so sad. I second Judes comment  you will be able to do this! And Cams comment  you are strong and resilient! And awesome job on all the miles  that is really impressive (I also totally agree with Pamela that we should have a party when you hit 1000 - I love parties  )!

Thanks Lindsay!

Thanks Taryn! That should be my lifes motto  what doesnt kill me, makes me stronger! Also agree with pretty much everyone else, protein at each meal is the only thing that keeps me satisfied until the next! 

Rose  Welcome back! 

QOTD for Tuesday, September 21: What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?
I don't really have a favorite - I think the food at WDW has gone way downhlll since the first time we went, I didn't eat anything there in May that I loved. But the cruise food, my goodness, everything I had on both of the cruises I loved! I can't think of a favorite from there though either. I guess I'll have to let you know when I get back from my B2B on the Dream in May  ! And, no, I would not want any of it available to me on a regular basis - I have enough trouble keeping yummies out of my mouth already  !

Thanks Lisa! Way to go on the loss! (And I see another party coming up yay  !)

Thanks Kathy  yep we were neck and neck last challenge! As it gets closer to December, Im a little more motivated  see my policeman friend is going to be visiting around Christmas!

Congrats on the new house Shannon! 

Thanks Cam!

Thanks Jen!

Thanks Pamela! Everyone at work calls me the editor! I very rarely pay attention to spelling and so forth online but that one made me do a double take, so I had to acknowledge it (sorry Connie )! That must feel amazing to be the same size as your kids! I think Ill be sad when DSs clothes are as big as mine (no matter how small mine are at that point) because that will mean hes closer to being all grown up. Good luck with those invitations!



keenercam said:


> I really do think that we all have it in us to be like Bree and so many others here --the very struggles that can bring us to our knees can also be the obstacles that we climb over, push through, or kick out of our way.  And when we do, guess what?  We have moved that much further ahead on our journey.  It may be a tiny step, some small progress, but it is further than we were when we were standing behind that obstacle with it blocking our way.


Wow  that was awesome  thanks so much Cam! I had never heard that song before but I looked it up and I like it  its going on my itunes list right now, thank you  !



my3princes said:


> I chose not to give him his ADHD meds today since he was off schedule.  I am totally paying for it now.  He is bouncing off the walls and eating everything in sight   I forgot how much those meds help him.


I have those days with DS too, makes me want to skip the no meds days sometimes. I worry about DSs eating during the week too, but I try to cram as much (good) food into him as I can, especially on the no meds days. Hes been underweight since he started the meds, but hes gained over 5 lbs in the last two months so Im hoping he moves into normal weight category at the next check up. 

CC  Oh no! I hope its not broken! There really isnt much they can do for it if is it broken, except set it if needed, but it wouldnt hurt to have it looked at just in case. Good luck!

Now I MUST get some work done! Have a great, on plan rest of the day everyone!

Bree


----------



## redwalker

Hi lisah

Yes, I had dropped out for a while..I have found my way back.  We have a new puppy named Luna.  She is a yellow lab and so sweet.  My heart was so empty with out my other dog, I am so happy to have her, and to get back on track.  I am also having my 40th birthday party this coming Saturday with my husband.  We are having a BIG bash, I know I will be enjoying more than I should. I will be compensating for that early on.  It feels great to be back on the disboard...I have truly missed it.


----------



## cclovesdis

lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* I agree with Cam that an xray would be a good thing.





happysmyly said:


> CC - I hope your toe is OK - my mom has broken her toes multiple times and it always is not pleasant--hope that it turns out to be something minor.





Cupcaker said:


> Hopefully its really nothing that serious, but you should go see a doctor just in case.





Zoesmama03 said:


> CC,
> Ouch I did that once last year. I wasn't used to my apartment yet and smacked my little toe good.  It hurt for weeks. I'm sure mine was just bruised but wow can it hurt bad.



[QOTE=brinalyn530;38311039]CC  Oh no! I hope its not broken! There really isnt much they can do for it if is it broken, except set it if needed, but it wouldnt hurt to have it looked at just in case. Good luck![/QUOTE]

Thanks Everyone! Dr.'s appt is in about an hour. Thank goodness.

Now, for some more important replies...


----------



## Connie96

brinalyn530 said:


> Connie – I think you mean Jen is your heroine – not heroin (like the drug) – at least I hope that’s what you meant !



Oh for heaven's sake! I knew it didn't look right, but I didn't give it any more thought. I HATE when I do that! 



goldcupmom said:


> Kryptonite food - DONUTS!!!!!



I'm with you on the donuts! I saw a box in the break room yesterday. I had no idea whose they were, but I had to check and see if there were any in there. I was actually grateful that the box was empty. 

Julie, I cannot begin to imagine the things you have endured. I'm so glad that you've found your way here. 



my3princes said:


> My youngest is home sick today.  He was sent home with a fever yesterday and has to be out for 24 hours.



I had to pick my DD up early yesterday too and we're home today. She has a fever, but no other symptoms so we're just trying to wait it out.

My problem is that being here at home makes it SO easy to munch. So far, so good but there's a bucket of ice cream in the freezer...  Nah... I'm gonna run this evening. No reason to make it harder than necessary.


----------



## brinalyn530

Connie96 said:


> Oh for heaven's sake! I knew it didn't look right, but I didn't give it any more thought. I HATE when I do that!


Sorry Connie, I usually don't do that, but it was so funny  !

Bree


----------



## cclovesdis

happysmyly said:


> Well - I am suffering from a deplorable lack of time today - and am having to choose between thoroughly enjoying your wonderful posts or putting on my work-out stuff and doing a half walk and half WATP workout before I have to train my next client--so - I am posting because that is my goal this week--to get me back into the swing of things--but that's all I have time for today...agh - very frustrating - cause it's so nice to read all your stuff.



Glad you came by today! 



Cupcaker said:


> I woke up today to my summer goal finally being reached, 35 total lbs lost!!!!  Within a week I should be saying bye-bye to the 140s and hellooooo to the 130s.  Im super excited and motivated.  Now its only 12 more pounds to go to reach my Fall goal.  I feel thats its doable now that I have these new healthy habits eating style.  My coworkers were even commenting yesterday to me that Im practically vegetarian now with all the fruits and veggies I eat.  I do make sure to get my calcium and protein in for the day though.  Hope everyone has a good day today!



 Way to go! That's awesome!



Zoesmama03 said:


> SP is great for watching them but I find a lot of things that have been entered without the extra info(meaning just cal, fat and carbs,protein) which makes me sad.  I have to put in most things to get accurate calculations.  Points work well for me when I track.  I do really really well when I stay OP with WW.



Interesting. I've never had that problem. Of course, I input a lot of my own food because I buy low-salt, no-salt added products. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> GOOD NEWS- back down to my friday weight.  I think the whoosh of TOM is finally beginning.  I am going to run tonight since its a beautiful day here.  My dh is taking a night off from his tues class (he stayed up watching football to late last night) and having to get up and work all day is just not helping him.  It works for me, I get to run.







cherry-pops said:


> Mickey Mouse Waffles! With syrup and chocolate! Totally in love.



Would you believe I've never had a Mickey waffle? I definitely have to expand my horizons! They sound delicious! 



brinalyn530 said:


> Thanks Kathy  yep we were neck and neck last challenge! As it gets closer to December, Im a little more motivated  see my policeman friend is going to be visiting around Christmas!



What great news! 



redwalker said:


> Hi lisah
> 
> Yes, I had dropped out for a while..I have found my way back.  We have a new puppy named Luna.  She is a yellow lab and so sweet.  My heart was so empty with out my other dog, I am so happy to have her, and to get back on track.  I am also having my 40th birthday party this coming Saturday with my husband.  We are having a BIG bash, I know I will be enjoying more than I should. I will be compensating for that early on.  It feels great to be back on the disboard...I have truly missed it.



Great to hear from you!


----------



## Connie96

Some of you may remember that during the Summer Challenge, I had said that I would give you a synopsis of a book I read – “Ready, Set, Go! Synergy Fitness for Time-Crunched Adults” by Phil Campbell. Well, I never got around to doing that and I would like to rectify that.

The premise of the book is that getting slower and fatter as we get older is not pre-ordained and a well-rounded exercise regimen is integral in achieving the leanness, strength, endurance, power and youthfulness we all want. And that the way to achieve this within our busy lives is to exercise, eat and supplement in such a way that we continue to burn fat and calories long after our workouts are completed.

Those of you who have read “Master Your Metabolism” by Jillian Michaels have already read about Human Growth Hormone (HGH) and it’s affects on fat-burning. Campbell sites many studies throughout the book and suggests many ways to naturally increase the amount of HGH produced by your own body.

• Anaerobic exercise – Campbell developed a workout that he calls “Sprint 8” in which 8 sprints are performed (in the discipline of your choosing: run, bike, power walk, swimming, whatever) with a short recovery in between each. The only requirement is that the 30-second sprint gets you good and winded and you went hard enough that you couldn’t have kept it up much longer than 30 seconds. This also works those fast-twitch fibers in the muscles which typically atrophy as we get older; even if you’re doing strength and aerobic training, you’re only using the slow-twitch parts of your muscles.
• Strength training – A weight-lifting workout by itself doesn’t necessarily raise HGH, but having well developed muscle will allow you to get better synergistic benefits (after-burn) from your aerobic and anaerobic workouts.
• Aerobic exercise – Campbell sites studies that suggest aerobic exercise is not as productive as was once thought for reduction of disease risks. It still burns calories and it’s still something you should do, but not to the exclusion of other forms of training. 
• Flexibility – Warm and stretch or muscles so they can adequately support the loads you’re putting on them. Campbell outlines a 10 minute stretch routine to be included a few times a week. 
• Plyometrics and Explosive lifting – Power is increased by power training. Adding plyometrics and E-lifts (on the lift or push motion of weight lifting) is training your body to be more powerful. Again, this is where you target the fast fibers in your muscles to develop the entire muscle rather than just the slow fibers.
• Take 2 grams of L-Glutamine before a workout – He cites studies that indicate this, with exercise, helps with the increased HGH production.
• Eat a high-protein meal or snack within 2 hours of a workout to improve HGH production. Avoid refined sugar like the plague for at least 2 hours after a workout – this includes some high-sugar recovery drinks. He suggests that unless you are riding the Tour de France, chances are you don’t really need to “recover” so much as you need to let your body keep burning fat and calories and refined sugar will stop that process in its tracks. (Someone posted a link to an article with this info in the Summer thread and that’s what turned me on to this book in the first place.)

The book includes workout plans for the beginner right thru to the advanced athlete. Detailed instructions and photos of each exercise are also included. 

If you’re interested in more info, check out www.readysetgofitness.com and sign up for their newsletter (excerpts from the book).  The book can be ordered from that site and is also available at Amazon.


----------



## brinalyn530

cclovesdis said:


> What great news!


Yeah... I'm pretty excited  ! And nervous, and worried, and happy, and yeah... all that!

Connie - Thank you for the book review! Off to add it to my Amazon wish list now  !

Oh, I forgot, I was supposed to be working  .

Bree


----------



## tigger813

Kathy (Mikamah)- Yes, I'm doing the one in Littleton. Another Diser who was at the Christmas Carol train get together is also doing it with me! There's one on Thanksgiving morning in Stow that I may do as well. I was going to tdo the half marathon in Lowell on Oct. 17 but not ready yet for that and my parents will be here.

Redwalker- Can't wait until your party!

I'm still a bit up from Friday but not by much and I'm working really hard this week. I have done 5.12 miles so far today and hoping to get in another 2-3 miles on the track tonight. I have to get chugging on my water as I'm a bit behind. I have been really good today I had my breakfast at the WC and then I had a WW meal for lunch. I did just have 3 little Hershey bars that totaled 200 calories. I'm going to use the pita for the sloppy joes tonight and actually have it more like a pizza. I will have some parmesan cheese on top and they will be made out of ground turkey. If I'm hungry when I get home I will possibly make myself a strawberry smoothie with my Greek yogurt.

Gonna have a hard time deciding whether to watch Glee or BL tonight. I will probably watch Glee and then watch BL on demand tomorrow since we don't get Glee on demand. I have the day off tomorrow so I will get some cleaning done and get in some workouts and also go to the WC at 6:30 with DD1. I will get in the 2 miles when I wake up and do the 5K after DD2 gets home from school at noon. I like to do it while watching Y&R which I need to watch tomorrow morning while cleaning. 

Time to get DD1 going on her homework so we can possibly watch Tinkerbell before dancing and soccer at 6. I also have to run to the dump.

It's helping me get the 5K done by not allowing myself back on here until it's done. I will have to get up early on Saturday to get in at least 2 miles before beginning our running around to two soccer games and 2 parties.

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

Cupcaker said:


> I woke up today to my summer goal finally being reached, 35 total lbs lost!!!!  Within a week I should be saying bye-bye to the 140’s and hellooooo to the 130’s.  Im super excited and motivated.  Now its only 12 more pounds to go to reach my Fall goal.



Congratulations! You must be so excited!!!  



jenanderson said:


> Well, I did not get a subbing job today so I am going to try to be productive. .. Alright, time to quit typing about all there is to get done and actual get started on doing it all.  I know while I was typing this, there were many more posts.  I will try to keep up today since I am off of work.



Jen - I hope your day was a good mix of productivity and taking it easy.  Did you get out for your "preview run" of 3 miles before your run with DH?  



pjlla said:


> Quick NSV story to share....
> I was putting away laundry and put a pair of jeans in DD's closet.  She came to me later and told me that they weren't HER jeans, they were MY jeans.  I was pretty sure they weren't.  We held them up and looked at them..... seemed our size.  Then we looked at the tag.  They belong to my 12 y/o DS!  AMAZING!  Who would have ever thought my jeans would be similar in size to my DS!!??  I even noticed when hanging clothes on the line that most of my clothes are SMALLER than DS's clothes!!    And DD (15) and I are pretty much the same size right now (although she is taller).  WOOHOO!



Pamela - What an exciting NSV!!! You should be so proud of yourself for all you have accomplished! 



tggrrstarr said:


> I haven't read too far ahead yet, so if you've answered this, forgive me.  Just so I can prepare, what constitutes an ingredient?  DO things like spices & oil or water count?
> 
> So I weighed myself first thing this morning, and I was down two more pounds!  So this would be almost 2 1/2 since Friday.  The new things I'm doing this week must be working!  So hopefully they stay off til this Friday!



I think I will make it "5 ingredients or less (not including spices and oils)".  Congratulations on the loss! I hope those pounds stay away until Friday and beyond.  



tggrrstarr said:


> Today's schedule: Cleaning.  Have to sweep the floor, I have dog fur floating around like tumbleweeds and cat toys scattered everywhere.  This can be a tough task since Boo (kitten) chases the broom around as I sweep, then jumps into the pile after like its a pile of leaves.  Then I have to do it all over.


Boo sounds adorable! That description gave me a huge smile! 



lisah0711 said:


> Yes, the thought that I asked for this and am paying for it did cross my mind a time or two yesterday.     But it is totally worth it, even though my legs and stomach are sore today.  It will be more like a walk than a run today.


At least you'll be moving. That is really what matters.  So glad you had a good workout.  Think you should send a hate text to your trainer from your muscles? LOL!



happysmyly said:


> Well - I am suffering from a deplorable lack of time today - and am having to choose between thoroughly enjoying your wonderful posts or putting on my work-out stuff and doing a half walk and half WATP workout before I have to train my next client--so - I am posting because that is my goal this week--to get me back into the swing of things--but that's all I have time for today...agh - very frustrating - cause it's so nice to read all your stuff.



So glad you made time to spend with us, Liz!  



Zoesmama03 said:


> Points work well for me when I track.  I do really really well when I stay OP with WW.


So glad you've figured out what works for you, Melissa.    BTW, have you ever considered Lands End uniform pants? some of them have reinforced knees.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> GOOD NEWS- back down to my friday weight.  I think the whoosh of TOM is finally beginning.  I am going to run tonight since its a beautiful day here.



Congratulations, Lindsay!  Have a great run!  So glad DH is home so that you can run.

Bree - So glad you liked the song lyrics.    Very motivational and a great beat.  Oh, and I am so excited to hear about your B2B sailings on the Dream.  



redwalker said:


> Hi lisah
> 
> Yes, I had dropped out for a while..I have found my way back.  We have a new puppy named Luna.  She is a yellow lab and so sweet.  My heart was so empty with out my other dog, I am so happy to have her.



Welcome back! So glad Luna came into your life. She sounds like a darling.  

Connie --There were donuts here yesterday, too. Our whole kitchen smelled like deep-fried donut goodness. I went in there for coffee and then stayed away until lunchtime, by which time the entire box had been devoured, thank God.  Today it was leftover french fries.   
I hope DD is doing better and her fever is gone.  
BTW Step AWAY from the freezer -- you'll feel so smug and accomplished if you avoid that ice cream (and rightly so).  Maybe you can promise yourself a small portion for a post-run dessert?
Thanks for the book review; I'll have to check that out.

Well, I probably won't be around again until much later tonight.  I have a 5:00 partners' meeting and then have to be at Andrew's school for a senior class parents' meeting that will probably take most of the evening (yes, I am missing "Glee"-- the only TV show I watch   and no, we don't have a DVR; I'll have to hope the episodes are available on hulu again this season).

BBL!  Have a great evening, everyone!


----------



## liesel

Hello everyone,

Wow, its been a really busy few days and it took my free time yesterday and today to catch up on this thread!  We celebrated DH's birthday on Saturday, had a birthday party in the park for the kids on Sunday, it was my daughter's birthday yesterday and my son's is today.  I have been surrounded by food that is not normally in the house and haven't had as much time to exercise (just getting in a few walks here and there).  I had been thinking about the suggestion that I am not getting enough calories and one thing that I definitely need to work on is having more in the morning.  I need to add some lean protein to give me more energy to get through my day.  I have eaten a little more the last few days and felt much better.  I am having a little water retention right now, but hopefully that will go away soon.  Normally TOM would have arrived by now, but I am so happy to report that it hasn't yet!  My cycles had gotten way too close together and I have been working hard to get them more properly spaced apart.  I can tell that its coming soon, but I don't feel as crummy as I sometimes do.

QOTD Sunday: My Aha experience last year was getting a biopsy.  I had a cyst that was discovered last year and was being monitored.  I had increased my activity and improved my diet but it wasn't enough.  The whole biopsy experience showed me that I needed to step it up.  I have this year, and my scan in April was clean .

QOTD Monday:  My food kryptonite is ice cream!  We don't ever buy it and only very occasionally go out for it.  I was eating ice cream way too often when my son was little and was able to gradually decrease the amount I was eating.  I would see how long I could go without having any (or really even thinking about wanting ice cream).  My longest was 6 weeks.  I also don't keep m&ms, chips, or cookies in the house.  I do occasionally have a 100 calorie pack of chips, but I am able to have just the one bag.

QOTD Tuesday:  (see previous mention of love of ice cream)  Mickey Ice Cream Bars!  I've had one bar on every trip, which is more than enough.  I definitely wouldn't want to have this available every day.  My favorite WDW meal was Boma, and my favorite DLR treat is clam chowder in a bread bowl.  Definitely things I don't want access to every day.


Lisah-Congratulations on an 8 pound loss already!  I am in awe of how well you do!  What's the biggest thing you think is keeping you successful right now?

Bree-Congratulations on reaching ONEderland!  That is so awesome.  Never look back!

Cam-I have to chime in and say that I love your wedding vow renewal pictures too.  So gorgeous!

Julie and all the others out there struggling with parent issues-My heart really goes out to you and all you work to overcome.  I hope everyone on this thread can someday look in the mirror without hearing negative voices and seeing the strong beautiful women they are.  I am trying to be more positive.  I was looking at myself the other day and noticed that my shoulders have become more defined.  I told DH this and he said that they had looked that way for months now, I just hadn't noticed.  Here's to focusing on the positive!

CC-I hope your toe isn't broken.  I banged my little toe a couple of months ago and it really does take a while to stop hurting.

Taryn-I am sorry you were really feeling you father's loss this weekend.

I had better go fit in a treadmill workout before I have to go get the kids (I love that my youngest is in kindergarten now!) and continue the birthday celebrations.


----------



## keenercam

Lisa -- How fun to have all those birthdays so close together.    (We think it is fun in our family that DH is June, DS is July, I am August, and DD is September).  
What a sweet compliment by your husband.  Glad you were able to recognize the changes in your body that are the result of your efforts.


----------



## Connie96

keenercam said:


> BTW Step AWAY from the freezer -- you'll feel so smug and accomplished if you avoid that ice cream (and rightly so).



I almost gave in, but decided on yogurt and strawberries instead. I feel much better.

My new running shoes arrived today!  You know what's weird, though? It's the same brand, same model, same size as the pair I already have, but a different color and... they are signficantly bigger than my other pair. I'm going to run in them this evening, but I don't know if I need to return them for a smaller size or if this is just a fluky pair and I need to order another pair in the same size... I guess I'll just call them and see if they can offer any suggestions that won't cost me a fortune in return shipping.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?



I may have to give up on catching up and just jump in...still so far behind at work and home...

My very favorite food item at WDW is a carrot cake cookie from Goofy's Candy Company. If I could have it every day of my life I would not want it to be available, because I would surely eat it! 

Eating a little better each day, but no official running workouts for me until Thursday. Yesterday I did 72 minutes of office laps, I had yoga today and 35 minutes of office laps. I'm hoping for more office laps tomorrow, since they seem to be reliable! 

My tivo is getting a workout tonight -- Glee, BL, 19 & Procreating, Warehouse 13, Daily Show and Colbert. And I still haven't watched Castle and Hawaii HunkCity yet from last night. 

Anyone see the ads for the TLC show Sister Wives? 

Maria


----------



## jbm02

Wow, this thread is moving really, really fast!!



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone.  Just jumping on real quick to post the question of the day.  Thought I'd make it a fluff one.
> 
> QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?





mikamah said:


> My favorite is the very healthy Mickey Ice cream bar.  I need my calcium, you know.
> 
> JenA- I just finished the Nonrunners marathon guide for women, and I think it was you who recommended it.  I thought of you every time she was talking about "chipper Jen".   In the book Chipper Jen is her running partner, and the girl writing the book is dying during most of her training, and Jen is so positive and up beat that is drives her crazy.  The book was hilarious, and also very inspiring too.


Just discovered Mickey bars on our last trip to WDW - what was I thinking about before then???  LOVE them.  Also love the lobster on DCL - but part of that just might be because the waiters take it out of the shell for me - no sticky fingers!!  Also in the running are the DCL lava cakes ...

As for "Chipper Jen"....Jen might bust a gut while reading that!!! 



keenercam said:


> Jude -- Congrats on finishing the book. It is so nice that you can do something so thoughtful for someone who has touched your life in such a positive way.  I hope you enjoy the expo this weekend. Do they have a speaker series where Jay and Mark will be talking?


Let me just say:  I am stupid sometimes.  The expo is not til Oct 9 and the race is Oct 10.  My mind was ahead of my fingers....  I don't know if they will be speaking just signing something.  I hope there is an opportunity to talk to them ...




pjlla said:


> .
> 
> 
> Well.... today I MUST finish the 100 adoption shower invitations I am making for my SIL... what a project!  I should have my HEAD examined next time I agree to anything like this!!
> 
> Can't WAIT for the newest season of BL tonight!!  TTYL.............P



Wow - What a great SIL you are !!!!  




Cupcaker said:


> I woke up today to my summer goal finally being reached, 35 total lbs lost!!!!  Within a week I should be saying bye-bye to the 140s and hellooooo to the 130s.  Im super excited and motivated.  Now its only 12 more pounds to go to reach my Fall goal.  I feel thats its doable now that I have these new healthy habits eating style.  My coworkers were even commenting yesterday to me that Im practically vegetarian now with all the fruits and veggies I eat.  I do make sure to get my calcium and protein in for the day though.  Hope everyone has a good day today!



WOOOHOOO!!  Congratulations!!! I am in the 140s and am so afraid of falling back to the 150s.  Working toward the 130s...

*CC*, I hope that your toe is okay.  Ouch!!

*Shannon*, so exciting to move into a new house!!!  

*Taryn* 

Ran 5.3 on the dreadmill today.  I am working on my tempo runs and was able to do it about 9:45.    I really, really want to keep my half at 10 - 10:15 min miles but am afraid that I am not ready for it (yes, I'm whining.  But I am afraid to feel confident, you know??) The half is on Oct 10.  It seemed like so long away for so long - and now it seems way, way too close!! 

Busy few nights coming up.  Tomorrow night is 6th grade Open house at DD's school.  So far she really likes middle school - I hope it stays this happy!!
Thursday is the PTSO meeting at the high school.  I have to make sauce and meatballs tonight for DS's team dinner on Friday.  And Friday is also the start of my 20th law school reunion (yup, I'm old!!! LOLOL)  DS's football team plays my (HS) alma mater Saturday morning and Saturday night is Pop Warner game!  Time to get organized in anticipation of everything!! Have a good night everyone!
Jude


----------



## donac

Just a short note to.  I tried to get on here early this morning but the boards were down

I had one of those days.  I have someone who is going to be observing my classes this semester.  I told her to come in this monring.  Boy I didn't think this one out.  I had my lesson plans to do, two tests to write up and too many papers on my desk that have to be graded.  By having her come in today meant that I would have no free time at all.  I got some things done but I still have one more test to write up before go to bed.

QOTD I think it would be the dole whip.

Have some things to do so I have to go. 

Have a great evening tonight.  I can't believe that Glee and BL are against each other.  I just got into Glee this summer.  I guess I will be channel surfing.  I usually don't like the first week of BL.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Bree--did I read you reached one-derland? Woohoo!



lisah0711 said:


> Yesterday I worked out with my trainer again.  It was a tough workout but as DH and DS said "you didn't feel like you were going to throw up and you didn't have to lie down for an hour so it must have been okay!"    I really do not like the elliptical but I can tell it is good for my legs so I will keep working on it, although I have to confess even 3 minutes just about does me in.
> 
> The good news is that I am down another 2.5 pounds since Friday which puts me down 8 for the challenge so far and within 6 pounds of my prepregnancy weight -- a number I haven't seen in more than 11 years!   I have a real shot at ONE-derland this challenge!
> 
> Have a great day all!


Woohoo For 8 pounds!!! I can see one-derland in your future. Your son's comments made me smile. I have had a couple on runs where I have had to lay down for a few minutes, so I totally understand.



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone.  I'll try to catch up before I go to work.  I am back on track as of yesterday. Kept within my points, and ate healthy.  I got out for a 6 mile run/walk, my longest yet, and averaged 15.10 min miles, so I was thrilled to be under wdw sweep time.  A friends husband drove by me on the last mile and I so wanted to yell to him to pick me up and bring me home, but I didn't.  He yelled out the window and clapped for me, so it actually pushed me to keep running.  I was a little sore last night, but feel back to normal today.  No running this morning, but hope to get out with michael after work for a bike ride.
> 
> Off to work now.  I'm sure I've forgotten someone, so happy wishes to everyone for a healthy and sunny tuesday.   And hugs to all who need them.


Great job Kathy!



LuvBaloo said:


> favourite Disney food is at DL:  bacon wrapped asparagus and the different kinds of meat skewers from the Bengal BBQ!  And I wouldn't want it available everyday because the specialness would rub off
> 
> woke up early this morning and couldn't sleep so I came on here and got the weighins entered.  I'm hoping to get the results up early this evening.
> 
> Got possession of our new house, and it was interesting to show the girls what will be their new home.  They were excited and also emotional, with a few tears from each of them.  Off to get ready for work now.
> 
> Have a great day everybody!


Oh-bacon. Bacon is the only thing I miss as a vegetarian. I crave it sometimes.  Congrats on getting into the new house!



keenercam said:


> Rose -- Your son must be so proud of all you have accomplished, and what an amazing example you have set for him. I really do hope he finds his niche.  That is one of my concerns for Andrew.  If he chooses a school with no marching band, or chooses not to be in it or doesn't make it onto the drumline, I fear that he might not quickly find an activity niche.  I am going to be praying a lot for his decision-making process.
> 
> .


It's been hard on me. He also has recently deleted his facebook page, so I'm a little concerned about him. He seems to still be plugging away, so I'm hopeful. DS was an all state jazz musician in high school. Because of some scheduling issues he ended up not being in band last year, and some other stuff fell through. Sooner or later he will find something. It's just so hard to be an observer. We told him how all of this was a learning experience and that seemed to help his attitude.



jenanderson said:


> Rose - I feel like I am always pages and pages behind in this challenge.  I am not sure why that it.  Too much stuff going on.  I like to blame some of it on the exercise...when I started the first challenge, I took 30 minutes out of my day to exercise.  Now I find that my running takes 1-2 hours.  Too much exercising!
> 
> I so hope that I did not make a comment that was insulting.    I keep thinking that I as I am always behind that sometimes I am rushing to answer and then I might now always say things the best and I know that I have typos galore on top of it all!  You are like one of the people here who I totally admire on this thread and I hope that you feel comfortable enough to let me know if I have put my foot in my mouth.
> 
> My DD lost her love of Tink this summer and wanted her beautiful Tinkerbell bedroom re-decorated.  I was so sad.  She then reminded me that she is now 14 and loving Tinkerbell is not "cute" at that age!    I was thankful that she kept a shelf filled with her most special Tink statues.
> 
> Go Rose!  WOW - the weather is still hot where you are!  It should help you with your FL run though.  I am missing the hot runs right now because it is so cold here that I wore mittens running on Sunday.  Thankfully it is in the 60s today (but drizzly and windy).  My run should at least be a bit warmer.
> 
> Happy healthy Tuesday to everyone!
> Jen


It wasn't anyone here--sorry if that was confusing. It was some comments that one of the parents made this weekend. He started off telling me I looked great, that I'd lost 1/2 my body, asked me if I'd been sick, then told me I looked 20 years younger. I had been feeling pretty good about myself until he started talking, then I started feeling like I must have been really awful looking last year. Anyhow, just trying to wrap my head around it.

 on the tink room. It's so hard to have them grow up.

I need to find what page the post about your mud run was on. I missed it!

And it was 98 today! Yes 98. We probably won't run until 7 or so.



pjlla said:


> You are right!  You can spend your life whining about the bad things that have happened..... or you can "put on your big girl panties" and decide to create the life you WANT!!  You are an amazing person to be able to see some blessing in your father's accident.  I am pleased to call you my friend.
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry he has had some disappointments at school.  When you talk about your son and wanting to fix everything for him, I look at my 12 y/o and can't IMAGINE what it will be like when he is away at college and I CAN'T fix things for him.  He is my pal, my buddy, my BABY!  (Don't let him hear me say that!).  Good for you with the tough love.... I'm sure it was hard, but will definitely be worth it in the end.
> 
> Can't WAIT for the newest season of BL tonight!!  TTYL.............P


Bree--I agree with P. You have a wonderful attitude. I'm sure it's so hard some days, but congratulations for moving forward.
P--I only have a boy, but from everything I've heard from my friends, it's so hard with boys and their mommas. We just want to take care of them. I miss my DS so much sometimes still, but I am so glad he is where he wants to be.



keenercam said:


> I'll be back later to catch up more, but I had to share a funny story with you.  I have been so frustrated about my knee. I have been suffering with this injury since July 14, 2009, have had 1 arthroscopic surgery and one much more extensive with the placement of a large cadaver graft of bone to my femur and cartilage tissue.  I've had months and months of physical therapy.
> 
> I was so frustrated on Saturday to notice my shadow out of my peripheral vision when I was doing my 3 miles at an outdoor fitness walkway around a fountain -- I was limping pretty significantly.  And I was working really hard to maintain a normal gait at a race pace.  When all was said and done, I'd managed 3 miles at an average pace right around 19 minutes.  I was so disgusted with where I am.  I was listening to "Glee" music on my ipod and "Don't Stop Believin'" came on.  I remembered that 4 months ago I couldn't walk.  It was enough to bring me out of my funk and just be grateful that I could pull off 3 miles all at once.
> 
> Yesterday at PT was tough.  I still decided to go to the gym last night and instead of my normal 40 minutes on the elliptical, I stuck it out for 60, with the aid of my Kindle and my ipod.  The funny part is this.  I was using my "Running" playlist to keep myself inspired and to remind myself of the ultimate objective (finishing the WDW 1/2 in January and getting back to running before the one year anniversary of the bone graft).  "Fighter" came up on the rotation.  I've decided to dedicate these lyrics to this troublesome knee  (LOL!!):
> 
> I really do think that we all have it in us to be like Bree and so many others here --the very struggles that can bring us to our knees can also be the obstacles that we climb over, push through, or kick out of our way.  And when we do, guess what?  We have moved that much further ahead on our journey.  It may be a tiny step, some small progress, but it is further than we were when we were standing behind that obstacle with it blocking our way.


Very well said Cam. Anytime I want to quit because I'm being lazy or i have aches and pains I think how hard you have to work, and how much you have missed exercising. And I suck it up and keep going.



Cupcaker said:


> I woke up today to my summer goal finally being reached, 35 total lbs lost!!!!  Within a week I should be saying bye-bye to the 140’s and hellooooo to the 130’s.  Im super excited and motivated.  Now its only 12 more pounds to go to reach my Fall goal.  I feel that’s its doable now that I have these new healthy habits eating style.  My coworkers were even commenting yesterday to me that Im practically vegetarian now with all the fruits and veggies I eat.  I do make sure to get my calcium and protein in for the day though.  Hope everyone has a good day today!
> 
> .


Congratulations!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> GOOD NEWS- back down to my friday weight.  I think the whoosh of TOM is finally beginning.  I am going to run tonight since its a beautiful day here.  My dh is taking a night off from his tues class (he stayed up watching football to late last night) and having to get up and work all day is just not helping him.  It works for me, I get to run.
> 
> TTYL


Have a great run Lindsey!



redwalker said:


> Hi lisah
> 
> Yes, I had dropped out for a while..I have found my way back.  We have a new puppy named Luna.  She is a yellow lab and so sweet.  My heart was so empty with out my other dog, I am so happy to have her, and to get back on track.  I am also having my 40th birthday party this coming Saturday with my husband.  We are having a BIG bash, I know I will be enjoying more than I should. I will be compensating for that early on.  It feels great to be back on the disboard...I have truly missed it.


Welcome back! Congrats on the puppy.



cclovesdis said:


> [QOTE=brinalyn530;38311039]CC – Oh no! I hope it’s not broken! There really isn’t much they can do for it if is it broken, except set it if needed, but it wouldn’t hurt to have it looked at just in case. Good luck!



Thanks Everyone! Dr.'s appt is in about an hour. Thank goodness.

Now, for some more important replies...[/QUOTE]

Hope it goes well CC!


liesel said:


> Julie and all the others out there struggling with parent issues-My heart really goes out to you and all you work to overcome.  I hope everyone on this thread can someday look in the mirror without hearing negative voices and seeing the strong beautiful women they are.  I am trying to be more positive.  I was looking at myself the other day and noticed that my shoulders have become more defined.  I told DH this and he said that they had looked that way for months now, I just hadn't noticed.  Here's to focusing on the positive!
> 
> .


Thanks for sharing this.



Connie96 said:


> I almost gave in, but decided on yogurt and strawberries instead. I feel much better.
> 
> My new running shoes arrived today!  You know what's weird, though? It's the same brand, same model, same size as the pair I already have, but a different color and... they are signficantly bigger than my other pair. I'm going to run in them this evening, but I don't know if I need to return them for a smaller size or if this is just a fluky pair and I need to order another pair in the same size... I guess I'll just call them and see if they can offer any suggestions that won't cost me a fortune in return shipping.


Hope it works out Connie! I got new shoes, different kind, and I'm still not sure if I like them. 

Well I'm caught up from today. I might just give up on catching up from the weekend. I have been so hungry today, don't know what that's about. I need some pixie dust--my foot is now sore. Hoping it's nothing, but we go to W&D next week. I am so paranoid about injuries. 

Oh, I wanted to tell you about the parent's weekend 5k. We ran 3 to the race. About a 1/2 hour later ran the race. DS ran with us for the first half and then went ahead. He ended up a few minutes ahead of us. Oh to be young and not have to train.... This woman went to pass me right at the end and I heard her and took off. There is no way she was passing me right at the finish. Anyhow, I now have a new high for my max heartrate. And really I felt pretty good. I would love to have a max heart rate test done. About an hour after the race we walked ds back to his dorm and then ran 2.5. So we ended up with 8.5 of running, and who knows how much walking for the day. This weekend we only go 6 and next week we taper for the race.

Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## cruisindisney

I love Glee and it will be what I watch tonight.  I actually don't watch BL as much as my skinny husband does.  I usually start watching about halfway through and it's on in the background as I do something else.

This is my favorite week of the year.  I love the season premieres of all my favorite tv shows.  Last night I was giddy watching Chuck.  I did workout on the elipticle while I watched.

Oh, Doctor update.  She gave me 3 different allergy med samples and some pain meds for my head.  If it's not better by Wednesday I go back.  I didn't wake up with a headache this morning, so that is improvement.  Bad news is that she heard a heart murmur.  I have an echo cardiogram on Thursday.  She said it could be nothing, but she would feel better if we did the test.  My son and father both have murmurs, so odds are it's genetic and no biggie, but better safe than sorry!  Good news, she called me skinny and I have lost 80 lbs from my highest weight!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

redwalker said:


> Hi lisah
> 
> Yes, I had dropped out for a while..I have found my way back.  We have a new puppy named Luna.  She is a yellow lab and so sweet.



Welcome back to the boards.  We have a choc lab and although his first 3 years were rough behavior wise (chewing etc.) he is the greatest dog in the world.  If you have seen the movie marley and Me that was our dog as a puppy.



Rose&Mike said:


> Well I'm caught up from today. I might just give up on catching up from the weekend. I have been so hungry today, don't know what that's about. I need some pixie dust--my foot is now sore. Hoping it's nothing, but we go to W&D next week. I am so paranoid about injuries.



hope the foot is ok.  Take a short break so you dont make it worse.  Wow I cant believe the W&D is so close.  

Going to quickly make dinner and head out for my run.  Wanted to stay on top of the boards today.  TTYL


----------



## Michele1377

keenercam said:


> I remembered that 4 months ago I couldn't walk.  It was enough to bring me out of my funk and just be grateful that I could pull off 3 miles all at once.
> Yesterday at PT was tough.  I still decided to go to the gym last night and instead of my normal 40 minutes on the elliptical, I stuck it out for 60, with the aid of my Kindle and my ipod.



Wow! That is all I can say!!! You have come so far in a short period of time - so what if your "form" isnt all that you think it should be??
I am glad you found some inspiration in your playlist!!!
I need to ask - you read your kindle while working out? Does that work well for you? I have been thinkning of buying a kindle, but never really thought of using it in that way -


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> Okay, I have to share this with you and then I'll be back later with some replies. I didn't sleep well last night-nightmares and how cold it was-so I stayed in bed until after 8. I got up and did 40 min. on the Wii Fit+ and then showered. I was expecting an important phone call at 10, so I went to the bathroom right before it. Well, obviously I don't know how to walk, because I'm pretty sure I broke the bone right by my toe. I heard a crack, so I'm sure I'm not going nuts.
> 
> Omg does it hurt and all ice is doing is making me cold.
> 
> I think it's time to eat breakfast. If I can walk to the kitchen. And for some reason, I'm laughing about all of this. Hmm
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> CC



GLad to read in another post that you are going to get this checked out. I'll be looking for a post about the outcome.



Cupcaker said:


> I woke up today to my summer goal finally being reached, 35 total lbs lost!!!!  Within a week I should be saying bye-bye to the 140s and hellooooo to the 130s.  Im super excited and motivated.  Now its only 12 more pounds to go to reach my Fall goal.  I feel thats its doable now that I have these new healthy habits eating style.  My coworkers were even commenting yesterday to me that Im practically vegetarian now with all the fruits and veggies I eat.  I do make sure to get my calcium and protein in for the day though.  Hope everyone has a good day today!



And just in time.... I think summer officially ends Wednesday night!  GREAT JOB!  BTW, the 130's are FABULOUS!!



brinalyn530 said:


> (I also totally agree with Pamela that we should have a party when you hit 1000 - I love parties  )!
> Bree



Okay... I'll bring the couscous salad and seltzer cupcakes..... Rose can bring the vegetarian lasagna, tigger813 can bring the booze.... she always has some amazing sounding cocktail on the menu!  And we will be SURE that mikamah does NOT bring those carmelitas she made last weekend!!  They sound absolutely decadent!!



redwalker said:


> Hi lisah
> 
> Yes, I had dropped out for a while..I have found my way back.  We have a new puppy named Luna.  She is a yellow lab and so sweet.  My heart was so empty with out my other dog, I am so happy to have her, and to get back on track.  I am also having my 40th birthday party this coming Saturday with my husband.  We are having a BIG bash, I know I will be enjoying more than I should. I will be compensating for that early on.  It feels great to be back on the disboard...I have truly missed it.



You're back!!! Glad to see you!! And I'm so happy to hear about the new pup!!  Pictures please!  And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!



keenercam said:


> (yes, I am missing "Glee"-- the only TV show I watch   and no, we don't have a DVR; I'll have to hope the episodes are available on hulu again this season).


Any chance you still own an oldfashioned VCR?  You could record Glee that way.  We still do that around here sometimes. We have two TVs with DVR (Dish Network) and one TV in the playroom with basic cable.  If we get an overlap of good shows, sometimes we throw a tape in the old VCR and get it rolling!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Anyone see the ads for the TLC show Sister Wives?
> 
> Maria



SHHH... don't tell any one, but that is going to be my guilty trash tv show this fall. I am strangly fascinated and at the same time repulsed by the whole idea.... but I'll be watching, at least the first episode.



Rose&Mike said:


> P--I only have a boy, but from everything I've heard from my friends, it's so hard with boys and their mommas. We just want to take care of them. I miss my DS so much sometimes still, but I am so glad he is where he wants to be.
> 
> 
> Oh, I wanted to tell you about the parent's weekend 5k. We ran 3 to the race. About a 1/2 hour later ran the race. DS ran with us for the first half and then went ahead. He ended up a few minutes ahead of us. Oh to be young and not have to train.... This woman went to pass me right at the end and I heard her and took off. There is no way she was passing me right at the finish. Anyhow, I now have a new high for my max heartrate. And really I felt pretty good. I would love to have a max heart rate test done. About an hour after the race we walked ds back to his dorm and then ran 2.5. So we ended up with 8.5 of running, and who knows how much walking for the day. This weekend we only go 6 and next week we taper for the race.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good evening.



Gotta love our "little" boys!!

Your run sounds amazing.  I'll bet you are really looking forward to the W&D!

Evening all!  Just a quick minute to try to stay current here!  Not sure if I will be watching BL live or not.  I was hoping that DH would go get DD at swim later, but he is a bit sniffly, so we'll see.  

I'll talk to you all later!...............P


----------



## Michele1377

lisah0711 said:


> What is the frozen coffee like Michele?  Is it like an iced coffee or more like a frappuccino without the milk?  It sounds good.  I wonder if they have it a DL?



The frozen coffee is like a blended iced coffee - or a coffee margarita, lol. Found out last month that it counts as a snack on the meal plan - if I had known that all along guess where my family's 36 snacks would have been spent??


----------



## Michele1377

Cupcaker said:


> I woke up today to my summer goal finally being reached, 35 total lbs lost!!!!



Congratulations!!!



Zoesmama03 said:


> Michele,
> I'm sure its amazing but something about shrimp and cheesecake do not go well together for me.



I wouldn't have thought so either, but our waiter INSISTED that we try it - it was amazing - it is served chilled and was savory not sweet - oh how I wish I had asked for the recipe! I have looked for it on the internet but so far no luck? Did anyone else here sail on the Wonder this August and try it??


----------



## tigger813

Walked about 8 miles total today. I just finished 2 small bowls of mint chocolate chip ice cream. I totally feel I underate today. I just wasn't that hungry until now. I think I'll pour one more big bottle of water. Enjoying Glee right now and I'll watch BL tomorrow morning while doing my cleaning or if it's available on demand in the morning I'll watch it while doing my first 2 miles on the elliptical.

Hoping to only leave the house to visit the WC in the morning and when I have to take DD2 to dancing and DD1 for soccer practice.

I keep forgetting to find out where those other wellness centers are. Mainly because I'm always in a rush when I go in but I will try and find out for everyone tomorrow and post.

Back to watching Glee and drinking my last big bottle of water!


----------



## keenercam

Connie96 said:


> I almost gave in, but decided on yogurt and strawberries instead. I feel much better.


I hope you are feeling totally proud of yourself for this. That is GREAT willpower!  

Maria -- Great job on all those laps!! I'd be bored to tears.  LOL!



jbm02 said:


> Ran 5.3 on the dreadmill today.  I am working on my tempo runs and was able to do it about 9:45.


Jude -- That pace is absolutely fabulous!! You may find that the race excitement helps you maintain that pace at F&W 1/2 marathon.  Just keep in mind that you may be unavoidably slowed by the crowds, so while you might be capable of a faster pace, you might not be able to do it in a WDW race situation.

Dona -- Sorry your day was crazy.  I hope you were able to accomplish tonight everything you needed to get done.

Rose -- It is really hard to take those kinds of compliments, but you should take it from all of us -- you are totally fabulous and should be so proud of all you have accomplished.  EEK on DS deleting his FB page. How else are we parents supposed to know what is going on in their lives or get to know their "friends"?  (we always are interested to see what DD22 is posting).  I can understand your concern, but hopefully he is doing okay.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Very well said Cam. Anytime I want to quit because I'm being lazy or i have aches and pains I think how hard you have to work, and how much you have missed exercising. And I suck it up and keep going.
> 
> . . .This woman went to pass me right at the end and I heard her and took off. There is no way she was passing me right at the finish.



Your comment totally touched my heart and got me all teary.  Thank you for telling me that.   Congrats on whipping that woman's butt at the end of the race.  You GOOOOO!!!  



cruisindisney said:


> Oh, Doctor update.  She gave me 3 different allergy med samples and some pain meds for my head. . . Good news, she called me skinny and I have lost 80 lbs from my highest weight!



Woohoo!! SKINNY!!!!  That must have felt so GREAT!!!  Congratulations!!  I hope the allergy meds help and that you find that the murmur is benign.



Michele1377 said:


> Wow! That is all I can say!!! You have come so far in a short period of time - so what if your "form" isnt all that you think it should be??
> I am glad you found some inspiration in your playlist!!!
> I need to ask - you read your kindle while working out? Does that work well for you? I have been thinkning of buying a kindle, but never really thought of using it in that way -



Michele -- Thank you!    I have to tell you -- I LOVE my Kindle!! I have spent so many hours on the treadmill and elliptical and recumbent bike reading my Kindle.  I have the first generation one. I got it in October 2008 and it is my favorite toy in the world (well, it ranks right up there with my iphone and my Garmin forerunner  ).



tigger813 said:


> Walked about 8 miles total today.


Wow! That's an impressive number of miles.   

Guess I should answer the QOTD, too.  Frankly my favorite food at WDW is the vanilla cupcake with buttercream frosting and Mickey confetti.  Have I mentioned that I am a cupcake addict?  It happened when we were on our "honeymoon" after our Vow Renewal at WDW -- most places where we dined brought us a huge cupcake for 2 and I got totally addicted. AND I think they bring back such happy memories.  
I should probably also confess to a strong fondness for the LapuLapu at the lounge outside Ohana (I forget the name). Sometimes I let Howard drink the adult beverage and I eat the alcohol infused pineapple.  Delicious!  

Well, I am off to do 20 minutes of leg and adductor strengthening to continue with my "at least 20 minutes a day of exercise" self-challenge.  Then early to bed for physical therapy in the morning.

Have a wonderful night, my friends!


----------



## keenercam

QOTD for Wednesday, September 22:  Post your favorite recipe, requiring 5 ingredients or less (not counting spices and oils)

Here's mine.  It is a quick throw-together meal for the crockpot that is a huge hit here.

MEXICALI CHICKEN

Ingredients:
4-6 chicken breast portions
Chunky salsa (I use medium and would use one regular size bottle)
1-2 cans whole kernel corn
Rice, brown rice OR soft tortillas
Low fat shreded cheddar cheese or cheese slices

Preparation:
Spray the bottom of the crockpot or use a liner.

Put 4-6 chicken breast portions in the bottom of the crockpot.
Cover all the chicken with chunky salsa.
Pour 1 or 2 cans of whole kernel corn on top
Cook on low at least 6 hours
Once cooked, pull the chicken out onto a plate
Shred the chicken and place back in the crock and mix together.
Serve over rice or in soft tortillas, sprinkled with low fat cheddar (or mix cheese in if you want it melted and mixed throughout)


----------



## Michele1377

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 22:  Post your favorite recipe, requiring 5 ingredients or less (not counting spices and oils)



OK - here is mine -

2lbs frozen deveined shrimp, peeled and defrosted
1 can (15oz) tomato sauce
1 can (15oz) petite cut diced tomatoes (I use the garlic and olive oil ones)
1 large vidalia onion, chopped
1 lb thin spagheti

Spices/Oil -
1/2 tsp crushed red pepper flakes
1 tsp dried oregano
1 tsp dried basil
2 tsp olive oil
2 (+) cloves garlic minced (I use more like 6 cloves, but I love garlic)

Cook pasta as desired - 
Heat oil in pan - add onion and sautee until tender, add minced garlic and cook for 1-2 minutes more to release flavor. Remove from heat and add oregano, basil and red pepper flakes, coating onion and garlic mixture well. Add the can of tomato sauce and the can of diced tomatoes - return to heat and simmer for about 15-20 minutes.
Add shrimp to sauce and cook uncovered untill pink. Toss with pasta.

This is an easy go to meal for me, my whole family loves it and I think it tastes super yummy! And I know it was low on points when I figured it out for WW using their calcuator - maybe 7 pts for the serving, not bad for a full dinner -


----------



## goldcupmom

Quick post before bed.  Today was on the go from start to finish.  Did 4.84 miles before 8 a.m., then 1.6 tonight.  Ran errands all day in between.

Fixed chicken fettuccini for dinner.  Put a small amount into a dessert bowl & called it quits.  Ended up having oatmeal during BL.  Much better choice.

Tomorrow will get donuts for DS21 to take to the Mid-High where he is leading 'meet you at the pole'. Then driving DD to UNM, running to Trader Joes & then having coffee while she is in class.  Then early lunch before taking her to get fitted for her TMJ mouth thing & visit the craniofacial massage guy.  We'll probably end up doing some browsing after & then I have to do major money moving at the Credit Union.  Hopefully we will be home before 4 & after dinner I MUST WALK!!!!  Not walking in the morning really throws my day off.  But, it is supposed to storm most of the day, so plans may change.....when don't they????

In between errands, I started going thru winter clothes in my closet as I want to weed out before garage sale mid October.  Was happy to get rid of some stuff that is too big.  And amazed that stuff that 'almost fit' and the waist was in the right spot, as I am a bit smaller, the waist is getting higher!    

Off to bed.  Maybe I will be able to get on while having coffee at UNM.  Hopefully!


----------



## Connie96

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 22:  Post your favorite recipe, requiring 5 ingredients or less (not counting spices and oils)



I am not a cook. I don't have any particularly original recipes. Here's what I had for breakfast this morning:

1/2 cup dry oats (any variety)
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
1 tbs all-natural fruit spread

Prepare oatmeal according to package directions. Stir in vanilla and fruit spread. 

It's just an easy way to flavor and sweeten plain oatmeal. This is what I've been eating lately before a morning run and then I have a couple of boiled eggs for protein after my run.


I had a really good run this evening. In the same 1 hour of run time (run 4, walk 1, 12 times) that I've been doing for the past several weeks and covering between 4.75 (in extreme heat) and 5.25 on the better days, I covered 5.7 miles tonight. I didn't get started until nearly dark (with mace in one hand and flashlight in the other), so the temperature was much nicer than it has been. I'd been conserving plenty of energy today, too, spending the entire day on the couch with DD. I really do wonder though if the sprint training I've been doing for the past couple weeks has really improved my speed. I could really feel myself running faster. I'm sure the improvement came from all of it together, and it felt pretty dang great.

Unless DD wakes up completely fever free in the morning, I'll be spending the day at home again tomorrow. Hopefully I'll behave slightly less like bum and I'll actually logon and do some of my work that I'm falling behind on. 

Y'all have a great night.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

It is 12:15 AM and I got home from the ER about 20 minutes ago. I read what I missed this afternoon and will reply in the morning.

I went to my PCP's office and the APRN I saw recommended X-rays. Then, based on the results, the recommendation was to go to the ER. I have a fracture in one of the bones on my left foot. I am now in a cast-like thing that cannot get wet and worst of all, I cannot exercise for at least 4 weeks. Cam, I don't know how you made it through without exercise. I can do upper body strength training, so that'll be my 20 minutes for at least the next 4 weeks. Oh well. I'm lucky it isn't worse. Still working on using crutches-I have a feeling that will take a few days.

Okay. I am exhausted and need to get some sleep. I will catch up on the thread in the morning. I have a great (IMO) recipe in mind too!

Thanks for all the concern today!

CC


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  3
 (congrats 50sjayne & Rose&Mike!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------76!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 9
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 12
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ n/a
Excused------------------------- 3
weigh ins----------------------- 52
gains---------------------------- 7
maintains------------------------ 5
losses-------------------------- 36
new or returning members -------- 5


*Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 2!*
This weeks group loss = 56.9 pounds!  
Average percentage of weight lost 0.65 % 
Total group weight loss so far 127.1 pounds!  
How soon will we reach 250lbs? 
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
(52+3+3)/ 67 = 82%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 1? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST  *!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1 Superstars!!* 
#10- 1.39% - goldcupmom 
#9- 1.47% - disneymom2one 
#8- 1.49% - debsters41 
#7- 1.50% - lisah0711  
#6- 1.55% -  KristiMc 
#5- 1.60% - dvccruiser76 
#4- 1.71% - momof2gr8kids 
#3- 1.75% - my3princes 
#2- 2.34% - Connie96
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 2 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 2.71% - cclovesdis 

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * cclovesdis *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 2 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 13% complete.

aamomma	20.0
boltfan	8.0
carmiedog	3.7
Chicogirl	40.0
corinnak	15.4
Cupcaker	18.8
Dahly	7.3
Daphne	0.0
devonsmommy	7.5
disneymom2one	39.2
DisneyObsession	16.7
Dreamer24	3.2
dvccruiser76	22.7
flipflopmom	-16.7
goldcupmom	14.6
happysmyly	-11.5
jenanderson	35.0
JOANNEL	17.5
keenercam	0.8
liesel	6.7
lisah0711	18.3
lovedvc	-2.0
MacG	0.0
MickeyMagic	34.4
mikamah	22.7
mommyof2Pirates	12.0
momof2gr8kids	17.0
my3princes	30.3
NC_Tink	13.7
pinkle	0.0
Sarah's Mom	-5.0
SettingSail	20.0
stitch'sgirl	0.0
tggrrstarr	11.4
tigger813	13.1
tiki23	1.7
tmclanton	9.1
Worfiedoodles	28.0


_ 
I really do think that we all have it in us to be like Bree and so many others here --the very struggles that can bring us to our knees can also be the obstacles that we climb over, push through, or kick out of our way. And when we do, guess what? We have moved that much further ahead on our journey. It may be a tiny step, some small progress, but it is further than we were when we were standing behind that obstacle with it blocking our way.
   BY keenercam 
_


----------



## LuvBaloo

sending out pixie dust to everybody who is needing some!

Enjoying getting on her a bit more; its much easier now that we are staying at the inlaws with wireless internet . 
Tonight we took the girls out to get paint colour ideas for their new rooms, and ended up buying some wall stickers for them.  DH & I are in discussions for the colour for the living room and our room.  We are debating on ripping out the living room carpet now and changing it to hardwood or just waiting for a while.  Looking at another 3 weeks probably before we get moved into it.  In the meantime, we'll be looking after the inlaws house & dog.

Tonight I went to my first "intro to belly dancing" class.  It runs for 1 hour a week for 4 weeks, and I was the only student, so it was great personalized instruction.  It was fun, and some things felt good, and some things I really just didn't get, but it was enjoyable exercise 

Gotta get to bed, so not too many comments on all the posts you wonderful people have shared.


----------



## flipflopmom

goldcupmom said:


> Tomorrow will get donuts for DS21 to take to the Mid-High where he is leading 'meet you at the pole'.


My Anna Kathryn and 2 of her best friends are leading this at our school this am.  



Connie96 said:


> I had a really good run this evening. In the same 1 hour of run time (run 4, walk 1, 12 times) that I've been doing for the past several weeks and covering between 4.75 (in extreme heat) and 5.25 on the better days, I covered 5.7 miles tonight. I didn't get started until nearly dark (with mace in one hand and flashlight in the other), so the temperature was much nicer than it has been.


Great job Connie!  I would end up spraying myself with the mace.  I did one time with pepper spray!



cclovesdis said:


> Then, based on the results, the recommendation was to go to the ER. I have a fracture in one of the bones on my left foot. I am now in a cast-like thing that cannot get wet and worst of all, I cannot exercise for at least 4 weeks. CC


So sorry CC!  I'm glad you got it checked out, sorry it was broken.  Congrats on being BL!



LuvBaloo said:


> Tonight I went to my first "intro to belly dancing" class.  It runs for 1 hour a week for 4 weeks, and I was the only student, so it was great personalized instruction.  It was fun, and some things felt good, and some things I really just didn't get, but it was enjoyable exercise


You will have the tiniest waist!  You'll be putting the belly dancer at Marakesh in WDW to shame!  Sounds like a lot of fun, and I love your take on the "personalized instruction"  I probably would have been initimidated. That doesn't look spelled correctly, but you get what I mean!



Cupcaker said:


> I woke up today to my summer goal finally being reached, 35 total lbs lost!!!!  Within a week I should be saying bye-bye to the 140s and hellooooo to the 130s.


WONDERFUL!!  I can't wait to say hello to the 140s!



keenercam said:


> "Fighter" came up on the rotation.  I've decided to dedicate these lyrics to this troublesome knee  (LOL!!):


That's awesome!  Who is it by?


my3princes said:


> I chose not to give him his ADHD meds today since he was off schedule.  I am totally paying for it now.  He is bouncing off the walls and eating everything in sight   I forgot how much those meds help him.


BTDT!  We try not to give it to her on weekends so she can catch up on sleep and eating, but we usually pay the consequences!



keenercam said:


> On the appetite thing, though, there are days I really worry about his failure to eat while on the meds.  On Sunday, he took his meds when he got up around 10 am because he had so much homework to do (we don't mind if he doesn't take it on the weekends); he still didn't want to eat anything by about 4 pm, when I absolutely insisted.



on the same note, I pack AK a granola bar and apple for lunch.  I quit paying for school lunch, b/c she would only eat a bite or two, and usually of the most unhealthy thing on the tray.  Most days, they come back in the bookbag.  Once they wear off after school, she eats non stop until bed some days, especially gymnastics day!



Rose&Mike said:


> He was sooooo active in high school, and he just seems to be running into road blocks with the activities he is interested in. Friday night he had another disappointment--hence the drama. We talked about it a lot this weekend, and I even threw in a little tough love, and he seems to be back on track. It was hard, because I still just want to fix everything for him.


We kind of went through this with AK when we were seeing a lack of committment and desire for gymnastics.  She said "If I quit, who would I be?  I am a gymnast.  I am the only gymnast in the county..."  It's amazing how much of their identity is tied to activities...  It's kinda scary, I am hoping she start cheering in high school, she wants to cheer for VT.  That would help her have an outlet in college, as she's not likely to get a gymnastics scholarship.  



Michele1377 said:


> Geez - I have a hard time answering this one b/c so many are my favorites! I HAVE to have the frozen coffee at the bakery on Main Street - it is the only place that I have ever seen it available


TOTALLY going on my list of stuff to try next time!

Yesterday's QOTD:  Lapu Lapu and bread pudding at Ohana, Dole Whip.  I wouldn't want them available, I did get the bread pudding recipe at Ohana, but I haven't made it yet.  It has to bake for an hour, and it's been too hot to heat up the kitchen like that.  Maybe this summer.  

Sorry I didn't get on yesterday. I woke up with terrible stomach pains. I was feeling stressed and anxious, so I attributed it to nerves. Went on to work, by 9 I was naseous, by 9:30 I was asking for a sub through clenched teeth biting back getting sick.  Barely made it home.  They got someone to cover for me until lunch when the sub got there, so I only had to take a half day.  I only got sick that time, and again right after Dh left.  Still feel a bit...bubbly, but I need to go in today.  We're doing our mega planning for next six weeks.  

I slept all day.  Bummer to sleep through a day off.  Fell asleep on the couch after I got sick, sent AK to bed, DH had taken Sophie to MIL for the night.  Stayed on the couch all night with all the lights on.  House is a disaster! Slept til 2, went back to sleep until 5:30.  I should be caught up now!

To add to what I said yesterday, when I got to school, someone had given me a piece of paper saying "The will of God will never take you where the grace of God cannot protect and hold you." I thought I'd share, since a lot of you seemed to identify.

Stomach is beginning to hurt again. Great.  Hope I can make it through the day.

Hope you all have a great day!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I've got this one and it's healthy. I may just have to make it for supper again soon. I got it from one of those little Pillsbury cookbooks they have in the checkout line at the grocery store. It's called "Good for You" meals.

1/4 lb smoked turkey kielbasa, cut into 1/2-inch-thick slices
2 boneless skinless chicken breast halves. cut into bite sized pieces
2 cups Old El Paso Salsa
1 1/2 cups uncooked instant white rice
1 cup water
Hot pepper sauce, if desired

1) Spray large nonstick skillet or Dutch oven with nonstick cooking spray. Heat over medium-high heat until hot. Add sausage and chicken; cook and stir 5 to 8 minutes or until chicken is no longer pink.

2)Add salsa, rice and water; mix well. Bring to boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer 5 to 8 minutes or until rice is tender. If desired, add salt and pepper to taste. Serve with hot pepper sauce.

It makes 4 (1 1/2 cup) servings

270 calories and 25 from fat

It's really easy and quite tasty. Use your favorite salsa.

Finished close to 2 miles. The counter on the elliptical kept resetting. Not sure if the batteries are dying or the cover is just loose. I tried taping it and I'll see what happens when I use it again at 12:30.

DD1 and I are off to the wc for our healthy breakfast. I'm going to clean and watch BL this morning. I watched the first 2 cities on it last night but wanted to save it for this morning while cleaning the living room and dining room. 

I think we'll have Trader Joe's chicken yellow curry for supper. I have chicken defrosted and I know it's something that DD1 will eat. We'll have it on egg noodles or white rice.

I'll check in again later after my 5K and my house is cleaned.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Connie96 said:


> I had a really good run this evening.
> 
> Unless DD wakes up completely fever free in the morning, I'll be spending the day at home again tomorrow.



Great Run Connie! I hope DD feels better soon.  



cclovesdis said:


> I have a fracture in one of the bones on my left foot. I am now in a cast-like thing that cannot get wet and worst of all, I cannot exercise for at least 4 weeks.



Aww CC I am so sorry to hear about your foot.  That really stinks.  I hope the 4 weeks goes fast for you and that you heal quickly. 



LuvBaloo said:


> .
> Tonight I went to my first "intro to belly dancing" class.  It runs for 1 hour a week for 4 weeks, and I was the only student, so it was great personalized instruction.  It was fun, and some things felt good, and some things I really just didn't get, but it was enjoyable exercise



Glad to hear things are slowing down a little for you shannon. Picking out paint colors is so much fun.  I hope the girls are adjusting well to the move.  
Belly dancing.  Now that sounds like fun.  I guess all the other students were at Zumba.  Pretty cool that you got the one on one time with the instructor.  

I am having a slow start to my morning.  Just cant get moving today.  I have a meeting tonight at work so I will be there a few extra hours anyway so I am in no rush to get into the office.
My stomach feels like crap last night and today.  Not sure what it is??? Hopefully after breakfast it feels better.  I really feel like just laying in bed all day and watching tv.

This week seems to be really dragging.  I guess its because I am anxious for the weekend.  Well hopefully today at least I will get some good news.  I have been waiting to hear about a promotion I am waiting for.  I know I am getting it I am just waiting for the start date and new salary.  I am hoping its a decent increase.  I am going from a site manager at our office to a practice manager which is not much different that when I am already doing its just that I wont have to report to anyone I will be the ultimate boss. I am thinking I should hear hopefully sometime this week.  

QOTD-

Chicken w/ onions and peppers

Boneless skinless chicken thighs (cut into cubes)
vidalia onion
red pepper
green pepper
garlic

put 1tsp of olive oil in pan and heat.
cut onion, peppers and garlic into small pieces and sautee 
when veggies are 1/2 way done put in chicken pieces
cook all together until chicken is done and veggies are soft

Eat alone or over a cup of pasta or brown rice.

I eat this meal often.  Its healthy and quick too!


----------



## Dreamer24

I do not really have any recipes, at least not for healthy things!  I will share my favorite way to make baked chicken.

Cut the fat off of skinless chicken breasts.  Marinate in lemon just for a few hours.  Cover in lemon pepper seasoning (we use mccormicks) and bake at 450 (covered) for about 35-40 minutes.


----------



## Michele1377

cclovesdis said:


> It is 12:15 AM and I got home from the ER about 20 minutes ag0 . . .I have a fracture in one of the bones on my left foot. I am now in a cast-like thing that cannot get wet and worst of all, I cannot exercise for at least 4 weeks.



Sorry to hear this! I hope it heals fast - hopefully after you see the orthopedist you will get a regular cast - I can't imagine how hard it must be to shower with those temporary ones on - 



flipflopmom said:


> Stomach is beginning to hurt again. Great.  Hope I can make it through the day.



Hope you feel better soon too!

Today is the first day of my favorite season!!! I have so much to do today and I am feeling very overwhelmed, but at least I already got my walk in for the day -


----------



## lisah0711

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, cclovesdisney!   

That was a good way to end your bad day with your foot, *CC*.  I'm glad that you got it checked out and taken care of quickly.  Hopefully it will speed your recovery!  

 Hi *redwalker!* Nice to see you and hear about your sweet new puppy.  All those miles that you log will help with that "puppiness."    Enjoy your birthday bash and we will be sure and send you birthday greetings on Saturday! 

*Connie96,* thanks for the book review!  Hope that your DD feels better soon.  Don't worry about not getting things done at home.  Your number one job now is taking care of your little one -- all that other stuff will still be there later.  I can't wait to get out my measuring tape on Friday for WIN! 



keenercam said:


> At least you'll be moving. That is really what matters.  So glad you had a good workout.  Think you should send a hate text to your trainer from your muscles? LOL!



 I considered it but I'm afraid it will just egg her on.    I'm also afraid since the Biggest Loser contest starts at the gym on Saturday so next week I have two sessions with her -- my own session on Monday and a last chance workout at 5:30 am on Wednesday she would give me the double-whammy!   



liesel said:


> Lisah-Congratulations on an 8 pound loss already!  I am in awe of how well you do!  What's the biggest thing you think is keeping you successful right now?



Glad the biopsy and monitoring worked out, Lisa!  

I think my success so far this challenge is a combination of things.  First, I typically start strong in these challenges -- I get that coaching boost right off the bat because I usually coach the first week.  Second, I have the Princess 1/2 in about five months.  That is really good motivation for me to make sure that I have the training to get through those 13 miles with my friends.    I've increased my long activity days from two to three days a week to five days.  That is a big help.  Last, but not least, I'm just ready.  Ready to be out of the 200's and have a real shot at it.  Maybe I had an "ah-ha moment" and missed it but the effect is the same?   

It sounds like you are doing a great job keeping on track, too!   

*Maria,* don't worry about catching up.  Just hop on in!  You'll have a lot of new interesting shows to watch when you are on your treadmill!  



jbm02 said:


> Ran 5.3 on the dreadmill today.  I am working on my tempo runs and was able to do it about 9:45.  I really, really want to keep my half at 10 - 10:15 min miles but am afraid that I am not ready for it (yes, I'm whining.  But I am afraid to feel confident, you know??) The half is on Oct 10.  It seemed like so long away for so long - and now it seems way, way too close!!



Aren't yu the old person who did so well on her PSTs a couple of weeks ago?    Sounds like you are getting close to being ready for your race to me!   

*dona,* hope your day is less busy today!  



Rose&Mike said:


> It wasn't anyone here--sorry if that was confusing. It was some comments that one of the parents made this weekend. He started off telling me I looked great, that I'd lost 1/2 my body, asked me if I'd been sick, then told me I looked 20 years younger. I had been feeling pretty good about myself until he started talking, then I started feeling like I must have been really awful looking last year. Anyhow, just trying to wrap my head around it...



 Rose.  Sorry about that guy's insensitive remarks.  I'd try to brush them off.  It sounds like he was trying to be complementary.  You're only going to see him two or three more times in your life anyway.  Hope the foot feels better.  You will be ready to rock n' roll at the Wine & Dine soon!  

*cruisindisney,* glad that the doctor found some medicine that might help.   about the heart murmur.  Hopefully it is just the genetic thing and it's good to get it check out.  



Michele1377 said:


> The frozen coffee is like a blended iced coffee - or a coffee margarita, lol. Found out last month that it counts as a snack on the meal plan - if I had known that all along guess where my family's 36 snacks would have been spent??



I will look for this at Disneyland in a couple of weeks.  

*Tracey,* do they have something at the Wellness Center that you could take to have later in the day in case you get too busy to eat?



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 22:  Post your favorite recipe, requiring 5 ingredients or less (not counting spices and oils)



*Easy crockpot chile verde pork* 
1 2 lb pork roast, trimmed of fat
1 white onion
1 bottle green chile verde salsa
cumin

Chop onion and place pork roast on top. Add salsa and a dash of cumin. Cook on low for 6 hours. Shred cooked pork in crockpot and serve with tortillas and your choice of condiments.

As everyone is posting these delicious recipes, don't forget to add them to our Biggest Loser Recipe thread here:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36324235&postcount=1 
Thank you, Rose, for maintaining this thread for us!  

, *goldcupmom,* on clothes being too big!  

Belly dancing sounds like fun, *Shannon!* 

*Taryn,* hope that you are feeling better soon. Sounds like you needed that rest.  

*Lindsay,* congrats on the upcoming promotion!  

I have an all day meeting today so may not be back on until tomorrow.  Have a great day all!


----------



## tigger813

Lisa- I could go back at lunch time to have a protein shake if I wanted to. DH and I eat a lot of WW and LC meals though we try and be careful with the sodium. That's the only problem with the yellow chicken curry I'm having tonight. It's LOADED with sodium so I definitely need to drink extra water today.

The stuff at the WC is all Herbalife products that I do plan on purchasing in the next few weeks so I can do it at home. I will just buy the aloe and the shake mixes.

I asked this morning and the coordinator of the WC said there are many centers in the Hartford, CT area, one near UConn. She has a coordinator friend who I can get contact info for if you want to check out the ones down there.

I'm starting the weight loss challenge at the WC tonight. I will alternate between Wed and Thurs night meetings. Cash prizes are inspiring and the extra money would be great for Christmas and after. I'm going to work really hard the next 70 days until my trip. I've got 2 5Ks planned and I will walk at least 2 nights a week at the track and also do the elliptical every morning and also get into some other workouts. I hope to start doing the EA Sports Active again. Also Redwalker and I are going to walk once a week.

Have a great day everyone. I just finished my green tea and am watching BL from last night while cleaning. I won't be back on again until after my house is cleaned and I've done my 5K while watching Y&R! Maybe I'll have another cup of tea!


----------



## Rose&Mike

cruisindisney said:


> Oh, Doctor update.  She gave me 3 different allergy med samples and some pain meds for my head.  If it's not better by Wednesday I go back.  I didn't wake up with a headache this morning, so that is improvement.  Bad news is that she heard a heart murmur.  I have an echo cardiogram on Thursday.  She said it could be nothing, but she would feel better if we did the test.  My son and father both have murmurs, so odds are it's genetic and no biggie, but better safe than sorry!  Good news, she called me skinny and I have lost 80 lbs from my highest weight!


Yea on the 80 pounds--that's awesome!  Hope the echo goes well. A couple of us have irregular heart beats. Mine was diagnosed this spring. Mostly it's just a pain but it was scary to go through. Having the echo really helped to relax my fears. I feel fortunate to know that my heart is strong, I just need to take good care of it.



pjlla said:


> Okay... I'll bring the couscous salad and seltzer cupcakes..... Rose can bring the vegetarian lasagna, tigger813 can bring the booze.... she always has some amazing sounding cocktail on the menu!  And we will be SURE that mikamah does NOT bring those carmelitas she made last weekend!!  They sound absolutely decadent!!
> 
> I'll talk to you all later!...............P


 Oh, vegetarian lasagna sounds so good. If only it would cool off enough to turn the oven on....

Connie--hope DD feels better.  Great job on the run!

CC-- for being the biggest loser! I'm sorry about the foot. Just keep telling yourself that the treadmill and elliptical will be waiting for you when your foot is better.

Shannon--I am so impressed that you went to a belly dancing class. I still get very nervous about trying new things. Sounds like you had fun!

Taryn--feel better!

Lindsey--Congrats on the promotion!



lisah0711 said:


> I think my success so far this challenge is a combination of things.  First, I typically start strong in these challenges -- I get that coaching boost right off the bat because I usually coach the first week.  Second, I have the Princess 1/2 in about five months.  That is really good motivation for me to make sure that I have the training to get through those 13 miles with my friends.    I've increased my long activity days from two to three days a week to five days.  That is a big help.  *Last, but not least, I'm just ready.  Ready to be out of the 200's and have a real shot at it.*  Maybe I had an "ah-ha moment" and missed it but the effect is the same?
> 
> I have an all day meeting today so may not be back on until tomorrow.  Have a great day all!



I think there is a lot to be said for just "being ready." It's hard to define what that means, but I really feel like I had a mind shift this time. It hasn't always been easy, but it definitely feels different this time. 

We had a good run last night. Not real fast, but it was 94 when we started and 88 at the finish. I think over the 4 miles we were at an 11:15 pace. I desparately need to get organized for our trip next week. So that's on the agenda for today. DS texted me last night that he is not going to Auburn this weekend to see his BFF. They were going to go to the football game, but couldn't get tickets. I just keep reading things into everything he says, which I need to stop doing. It took 3 miles of running before I felt destressed, and by bed time I was keyed up again. My boss has two boys about the same age and she said that's just what we do--we worry about our kids. The good news is I am not at all stressed about the race, since I'm using all my stress energy to worry about DS. Ok, I'm going to eat breakfast and head to the Y. Have a great day!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I am up and cannot do much of anything today. I'm sure you will see a lot of me today. I will be studying absolute value today in an attempt to be productive. I'm really quite miserable. I can't go down stairs, so I can't even bring my laundry to the laundry room. My weights are in the basement, so I have to wait until my father gets home a) he can get them from the basement and b) he can help me off the floor when I am done. My mom was great and left me 2 pieces of fruit and a bottle of water to eat throughout the day.

I replied first using Word and have to go back into bed and elevate my foot more than I am now at my desk so I apologize. No smilies.

Thanks again for yesterday!

Have a great day, OP, accident free day everyone!

CC



Connie96 said:


> I had to pick my DD up early yesterday too and we're home today. She has a fever, but no other symptoms so we're just trying to wait it out.



How is DD feeling?



Connie96 said:


> Some of you may remember that during the Summer Challenge, I had said that I would give you a synopsis of a book I read – “Ready, Set, Go! Synergy Fitness for Time-Crunched Adults” by Phil Campbell. Well, I never got around to doing that and I would like to rectify that.



Thanks for sharing! Have to see if the library has this one too.



liesel said:


> QOTD Sunday: My Aha experience last year was getting a biopsy.  I had a cyst that was discovered last year and was being monitored.  I had increased my activity and improved my diet but it wasn't enough.  The whole biopsy experience showed me that I needed to step it up.  I have this year, and my scan in April was clean .



That’s awesome!



Connie96 said:


> I almost gave in, but decided on yogurt and strawberries instead. I feel much better.



WTG!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Eating a little better each day, but no official running workouts for me until Thursday. Yesterday I did 72 minutes of office laps, I had yoga today and 35 minutes of office laps. I'm hoping for more office laps tomorrow, since they seem to be reliable!



Sounds like some great workouts to me!



jbm02 said:


> Busy few nights coming up.  Tomorrow night is 6th grade Open house at DD's school.  So far she really likes middle school - I hope it stays this happy!!



A happy DD in middle school! Aww, the memories of middle school. You are very lucky!

Good luck with your half in Oct.



donac said:


> I had one of those days.  I have someone who is going to be observing my classes this semester.  I told her to come in this monring.  Boy I didn't think this one out.  I had my lesson plans to do, two tests to write up and too many papers on my desk that have to be graded.  By having her come in today meant that I would have no free time at all.  I got some things done but I still have one more test to write up before go to bed.



I just want to say thank you for taking on a student observer! One of the hardest parts of undergrad was arranging to observe in classrooms. Sorry it was such a busy day. (Also, FWIW, I’m pretty sure that I was asked to grade papers when I was observing, if that helps you at all.)



Rose&Mike said:


> Well I'm caught up from today. I might just give up on catching up from the weekend. I have been so hungry today, don't know what that's about. I need some pixie dust--my foot is now sore. Hoping it's nothing, but we go to W&D next week. I am so paranoid about injuries.
> 
> Oh, I wanted to tell you about the parent's weekend 5k. We ran 3 to the race. About a 1/2 hour later ran the race. DS ran with us for the first half and then went ahead. He ended up a few minutes ahead of us. Oh to be young and not have to train.... This woman went to pass me right at the end and I heard her and took off. There is no way she was passing me right at the finish. Anyhow, I now have a new high for my max heartrate. And really I felt pretty good. I would love to have a max heart rate test done. About an hour after the race we walked ds back to his dorm and then ran 2.5. So we ended up with 8.5 of running, and who knows how much walking for the day. This weekend we only go 6 and next week we taper for the race.



Sounds like a great run during parents’ weekend!

Sending PD for your foot!

Hope things pick up for DS!

Sorry about that “guy.” Honestly.



cruisindisney said:


> Oh, Doctor update.  She gave me 3 different allergy med samples and some pain meds for my head.  If it's not better by Wednesday I go back.  I didn't wake up with a headache this morning, so that is improvement.  Bad news is that she heard a heart murmur.  I have an echo cardiogram on Thursday.  She said it could be nothing, but she would feel better if we did the test.  My son and father both have murmurs, so odds are it's genetic and no biggie, but better safe than sorry!  Good news, she called me skinny and I have lost 80 lbs from my highest weight!



“Skinny!” That’s great! I couldn’t be happier for you.

Hope the allergy meds help! Good luck with the echo!



pjlla said:


> Any chance you still own an oldfashioned VCR?  You could record Glee that way.  We still do that around here sometimes. We have two TVs with DVR (Dish Network) and one TV in the playroom with basic cable.  If we get an overlap of good shows, sometimes we throw a tape in the old VCR and get it rolling!!



I second the VCR! I have no idea what a DVR is! But, I’m guessing the 6-year-old next door could explain it to me!



Michele1377 said:


> I wouldn't have thought so either, but our waiter INSISTED that we try it - it was amazing - it is served chilled and was savory not sweet - oh how I wish I had asked for the recipe! I have looked for it on the internet but so far no luck? Did anyone else here sail on the Wonder this August and try it??



Sounds delicious!



tigger813 said:


> Walked about 8 miles total today!



WTG!



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 22:  Post your favorite recipe, requiring 5 ingredients or less (not counting spices and oils)



Disclaimer: I am 100% Italian

Chicken Cacciatore

1 ½ pounds of chicken breast cut into small pieces (we try to use tenderloins, saves on work and often cheaper)

Any or all of the following veggies: broccoli, sweet peppers, onions, mushrooms, zucchini, summer squash

Canned pasta sauce (see below)

Here is how I make it:
Heat a large skillet over medium heat. Spray the skillet with cooking spray.
If you are using peppers and/or onions, add them now. Allow to cook for at least 10 minutes. If not, add the chicken. Cook until at least partially cooked.
Add the sauce and the veggies. You may have to pre-cook some of the veggies in boiling water first.
Serve over whole wheat pasta (or nothing at all).

Here’s how my parents make it:
Heat a large skillet over medium heat. Add at least a tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil.
Add peppers and onions, if using. Otherwise add chicken and follow as indicated above.
Serve over pasta.

The other thing you can do is use crushed tomatoes and diced tomatoes, but that would require you to cook them separately together and then add to the meat/veggies just before you are ready to serve.


goldcupmom said:


> In between errands, I started going thru winter clothes in my closet as I want to weed out before garage sale mid October.  Was happy to get rid of some stuff that is too big.  And amazed that stuff that 'almost fit' and the waist was in the right spot, as I am a bit smaller, the waist is getting higher!



Yay for tag sales and selling now “too big” clothes!



Connie96 said:


> I had a really good run this evening. In the same 1 hour of run time (run 4, walk 1, 12 times) that I've been doing for the past several weeks and covering between 4.75 (in extreme heat) and 5.25 on the better days, I covered 5.7 miles tonight. I didn't get started until nearly dark (with mace in one hand and flashlight in the other), so the temperature was much nicer than it has been.



Nice run!



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1 Superstars!!*
> #10- 1.39% - goldcupmom
> #9- 1.47% - disneymom2one
> #8- 1.49% - debsters41
> #7- 1.50% - lisah0711
> #6- 1.55% -  KristiMc
> #5- 1.60% - dvccruiser76
> #4- 1.71% - momof2gr8kids
> #3- 1.75% - my3princes
> #2- 2.34% - Connie96
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 2 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.71% - cclovesdis



Congrats to all our top 10!



LuvBaloo said:


> Tonight I went to my first "intro to belly dancing" class.  It runs for 1 hour a week for 4 weeks, and I was the only student, so it was great personalized instruction.  It was fun, and some things felt good, and some things I really just didn't get, but it was enjoyable exercise



Sounds like fun!



flipflopmom said:


> So sorry CC!  I'm glad you got it checked out, sorry it was broken.  Congrats on being BL!
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't get on yesterday. I woke up with terrible stomach pains. I was feeling stressed and anxious, so I attributed it to nerves. Went on to work, by 9 I was naseous, by 9:30 I was asking for a sub through clenched teeth biting back getting sick.  Barely made it home.  They got someone to cover for me until lunch when the sub got there, so I only had to take a half day.  I only got sick that time, and again right after Dh left.  Still feel a bit...bubbly, but I need to go in today.  We're doing our mega planning for next six weeks.
> 
> I slept all day.  Bummer to sleep through a day off.  Fell asleep on the couch after I got sick, sent AK to bed, DH had taken Sophie to MIL for the night.  Stayed on the couch all night with all the lights on.  House is a disaster! Slept til 2, went back to sleep until 5:30.  I should be caught up now!



Thanks Taryn!

Glad you got some sleep! Hope you are feeling well today!



tigger813 said:


> I think we'll have Trader Joe's chicken yellow curry for supper. I have chicken defrosted and I know it's something that DD1 will eat. We'll have it on egg noodles or white rice.



Do you buy a sauce from TJ’s?



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Aww CC I am so sorry to hear about your foot.  That really stinks.  I hope the 4 weeks goes fast for you and that you heal quickly.
> 
> This week seems to be really dragging.  I guess its because I am anxious for the weekend.  Well hopefully today at least I will get some good news.  I have been waiting to hear about a promotion I am waiting for.  I know I am getting it I am just waiting for the start date and new salary.  I am hoping its a decent increase.  I am going from a site manager at our office to a practice manager which is not much different that when I am already doing its just that I wont have to report to anyone I will be the ultimate boss. I am thinking I should hear hopefully sometime this week.



Thanks Lindsay!

Good vibes for the promotion, raise, and finding out soon!



Michele1377 said:


> Sorry to hear this! I hope it heals fast - hopefully after you see the orthopedist you will get a regular cast - I can't imagine how hard it must be to shower with those temporary ones on -



Thanks! And, thanks for the reminder to call the specialist. Not sure what kind of specialist it is, but I do know that he specializes in feet. Don’t think he’s a podiatrist either.



lisah0711 said:


> Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, cclovesdisney!
> 
> That was a good way to end your bad day with your foot, *CC*.  I'm glad that you got it checked out and taken care of quickly.  Hopefully it will speed your recovery!



Thanks! I am, as much as I know I’ll be bored and in desperate need of exercise for the next 4 or more weeks, glad that I got it checked out.



tigger813 said:


> That's the only problem with the yellow chicken curry I'm having tonight. It's LOADED with sodium so I definitely need to drink extra water today.
> 
> I asked this morning and the coordinator of the WC said there are many centers in the Hartford, CT area, one near UConn. She has a coordinator friend who I can get contact info for if you want to check out the ones down there.



Interesting to know, in light of my previous question.

Thanks for the info! UCONN is pretty close to me, so that would be great!



Rose&Mike said:


> CC-- for being the biggest loser! I'm sorry about the foot. Just keep telling yourself that the treadmill and elliptical will be waiting for you when your foot is better.



Thanks!

Glad you had a great run yesterday!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Stomach is beginning to hurt again. Great.  Hope I can make it through the day.



Taryn, I hope your belly is better and that you have a good day.



Rose&Mike said:


> We had a good run last night. Not real fast, but it was 94 when we started and 88 at the finish. I think over the 4 miles we were at an 11:15 pace. I desparately need to get organized for our trip next week. So that's on the agenda for today. DS texted me last night that he is not going to Auburn this weekend to see his BFF. They were going to go to the football game, but couldn't get tickets. I just keep reading things into everything he says, which I need to stop doing. It took 3 miles of running before I felt destressed, and by bed time I was keyed up again. My boss has two boys about the same age and she said that's just what we do--we worry about our kids. The good news is I am not at all stressed about the race, since I'm using all my stress energy to worry about DS. Ok, I'm going to eat breakfast and head to the Y. Have a great day!



Great job on the run rose.  You and mike are going to do so well at the W&D.  I hope all is well with DS.  My mom always tells me no matter how old your children are you still worry, and Im 31.  

I almost forgot to congratulate our Biggest Losers this week.  Great job to all and especially to CC   Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## pjlla

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 22:  Post your favorite recipe, requiring 5 ingredients or less (not counting spices and oils)



I'll come back and post one later..... need to think about it.



goldcupmom said:


> Tomorrow will get donuts for DS21 to take to the Mid-High where he is leading 'meet you at the pole'.



Is this the morning prayer time?  I need to have DD check and see if they have anything like this at her school.



Connie96 said:


> I am not a cook. I don't have any particularly original recipes. Here's what I had for breakfast this morning:
> 
> 1/2 cup dry oats (any variety)
> 1/2 tsp vanilla extract
> 1 tbs all-natural fruit spread
> 
> Prepare oatmeal according to package directions. Stir in vanilla and fruit spread.
> 
> It's just an easy way to flavor and sweeten plain oatmeal. This is what I've been eating lately before a morning run and then I have a couple of boiled eggs for protein after my run.
> 
> 
> I had a really good run this evening. In the same 1 hour of run time (run 4, walk 1, 12 times) that I've been doing for the past several weeks and covering between 4.75 (in extreme heat) and 5.25 on the better days, I covered 5.7 miles tonight. I didn't get started until nearly dark (with mace in one hand and flashlight in the other), so the temperature was much nicer than it has been. I'd been conserving plenty of energy today, too, spending the entire day on the couch with DD. I really do wonder though if the sprint training I've been doing for the past couple weeks has really improved my speed. I could really feel myself running faster. I'm sure the improvement came from all of it together, and it felt pretty dang great.
> 
> Unless DD wakes up completely fever free in the morning, I'll be spending the day at home again tomorrow. Hopefully I'll behave slightly less like bum and I'll actually logon and do some of my work that I'm falling behind on.
> 
> Y'all have a great night.



Your run times sound great!  

Wish I had seen your post before breakfast.  I had oatmeal today, but we were out of bananas and the peaches we bought were yucky.... so no fruit on my oatmeal today....  I never thought about using fruit spread. I think I have some sugar-free apricot in the cupboard that I bought for a recipe and never used.... I'll have to try it.

Hope DD is better.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> It is 12:15 AM and I got home from the ER about 20 minutes ago. I read what I missed this afternoon and will reply in the morning.
> 
> I went to my PCP's office and the APRN I saw recommended X-rays. Then, based on the results, the recommendation was to go to the ER. I have a fracture in one of the bones on my left foot. I am now in a cast-like thing that cannot get wet and worst of all, I cannot exercise for at least 4 weeks. Cam, I don't know how you made it through without exercise. I can do upper body strength training, so that'll be my 20 minutes for at least the next 4 weeks. Oh well. I'm lucky it isn't worse. Still working on using crutches-I have a feeling that will take a few days.
> 
> Okay. I am exhausted and need to get some sleep. I will catch up on the thread in the morning. I have a great (IMO) recipe in mind too!
> 
> Thanks for all the concern today!
> 
> CC



Oh my!  I'm glad you took the time to get it checked.  Think of it like this.... imagine how great your biceps are going to be in four weeks!!   Feel better!!



LuvBaloo said:


> #10- 1.39% - goldcupmom
> #9- 1.47% - disneymom2one
> #8- 1.49% - debsters41
> #7- 1.50% - lisah0711
> #6- 1.55% -  KristiMc
> #5- 1.60% - dvccruiser76
> #4- 1.71% - momof2gr8kids
> #3- 1.75% - my3princes
> #2- 2.34% - Connie96
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 2 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.71% - cclovesdis



WOOHOO to all the BL this week!!  Big congrats to CC!!  You are all pulling off some amazing percentages!!



LuvBaloo said:


> sending out pixie dust to everybody who is needing some!
> 
> Enjoying getting on her a bit more; its much easier now that we are staying at the inlaws with wireless internet .
> Tonight we took the girls out to get paint colour ideas for their new rooms, and ended up buying some wall stickers for them.  DH & I are in discussions for the colour for the living room and our room.  We are debating on ripping out the living room carpet now and changing it to hardwood or just waiting for a while.  Looking at another 3 weeks probably before we get moved into it.  In the meantime, we'll be looking after the inlaws house & dog.
> 
> Tonight I went to my first "intro to belly dancing" class.  It runs for 1 hour a week for 4 weeks, and I was the only student, so it was great personalized instruction.  It was fun, and some things felt good, and some things I really just didn't get, but it was enjoyable exercise
> 
> Gotta get to bed, so not too many comments on all the posts you wonderful people have shared.



You are SO brave to try belly dancing!  I tried Zumba a few years ago and felt like an out of shape, uncoordinated old lady... I quit after about 2 weeks.  

Glad things are rolling along smoothly with the house.  



flipflopmom said:


> My Anna Kathryn and 2 of her best friends are leading this at our school this am.



Wow... they even do it at the little kids level?? NICE!



flipflopmom said:


> We kind of went through this with AK when we were seeing a lack of committment and desire for gymnastics.  She said "If I quit, who would I be?  I am a gymnast.  I am the only gymnast in the county..."  It's amazing how much of their identity is tied to activities...  It's kinda scary, I am hoping she start cheering in high school, she wants to cheer for VT.  That would help her have an outlet in college, as she's not likely to get a gymnastics scholarship.



Yup... it is scary that they tie themselves so closely to WHAT they do.  DD is a swimmer.... that is what she calls herself.... ask her what she does, she SWIMS... that is it!!  I can't imagine what would happen to her if she had to stop swimming for some reason.  I love that she is so active and has found a healthy activity that she absolutely LOVES.... but I wish she would remember she is SO MUCH MORE!!




flipflopmom said:


> Yesterday's QOTD:  Lapu Lapu and bread pudding at Ohana, Dole Whip.  I wouldn't want them available, I did get the bread pudding recipe at Ohana, but I haven't made it yet.  It has to bake for an hour, and it's been too hot to heat up the kitchen like that.  Maybe this summer.



Ummmmm, I know it isn't exactly the kind of recipe to share here on the BL thread, but if you have a chance sometime, could you PM it to me?? I'd love to try it sometime.



flipflopmom said:


> Sorry I didn't get on yesterday. I woke up with terrible stomach pains. I was feeling stressed and anxious, so I attributed it to nerves. Went on to work, by 9 I was naseous, by 9:30 I was asking for a sub through clenched teeth biting back getting sick.  Barely made it home.  They got someone to cover for me until lunch when the sub got there, so I only had to take a half day.  I only got sick that time, and again right after Dh left.  Still feel a bit...bubbly, but I need to go in today.  We're doing our mega planning for next six weeks.
> 
> I slept all day.  Bummer to sleep through a day off.  Fell asleep on the couch after I got sick, sent AK to bed, DH had taken Sophie to MIL for the night.  Stayed on the couch all night with all the lights on.  House is a disaster! Slept til 2, went back to sleep until 5:30.  I should be caught up now!



ICKY!  I hate stomach issues!  Sorry it hit you at school.  Wishing you a better tomorrow!



flipflopmom said:


> To add to what I said yesterday, when I got to school, someone had given me a piece of paper saying "The will of God will never take you where the grace of God cannot protect and hold you." I thought I'd share, since a lot of you seemed to identify.
> 
> Stomach is beginning to hurt again. Great.  Hope I can make it through the day.   Taryn



I love that quote!!  It really makes me stop and think.  Sorry the stomach isn't 100% better yet.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am up and cannot do much of anything today. I'm sure you will see a lot of me today. I will be studying absolute value today in an attempt to be productive. I'm really quite miserable. I can't go down stairs, so I can't even bring my laundry to the laundry room. My weights are in the basement, so I have to wait until my father gets home a) he can get them from the basement and b) he can help me off the floor when I am done. My mom was great and left me 2 pieces of fruit and a bottle of water to eat throughout the day.
> 
> I replied first using Word and have to go back into bed and elevate my foot more than I am now at my desk so I apologize. No smilies.
> 
> Thanks again for yesterday!
> 
> Have a great day, OP, accident free day everyone!
> 
> CC
> 
> 
> I second the VCR! I have no idea what a DVR is! But, Im guessing the 6-year-old next door could explain it to me!




Just rest today!  You can worry about getting started with some upper body work tomorrow.  Take care of that foot.... rest, ice, elevate!

DVR = Digital Video Recorder.... kind of like a computer hard drive for the TV. Comes as part of our satellite receiver box.  AMAZING invention!!  It absolutely REVOLUTIONIZED the way we watch tv.  No more rushing to be sitting on the sofa by 8pm to catch the show.... no sitting through commercials.  It has timers and can record any show you want at any time... and then you play it back later.... with the ability to fast forward past the commercials.    For example... tonight is Survivor.... but DD won't be home from swim until almost 9 pm.  We can watch it together when she gets home.... or even just save it until tomorrow or Friday!  I'm not a big TV watcher, but I adore my DVR!!!  Mine holds about 25 hours of tv.


Happy Wednesday morning friends!  I am pleased to say I did a relatively long run/walk today.... more than I have done in a long time.  It was tough but I am pleased with myself.  I've been feeling like a real slacker lately.  It wasn't my easiest run and certainly not my best time, but I did it. 

I need to get into the kitchen and figure out which recipe I am going to post.  

Well.... I have a few projects waiting, so I guess I should get moving along here!!  TTYL.......P


----------



## keenercam

Michele  That recipe sounds delicious. AND I have all the ingredients at home right now, including some frozen jumbo shrimp.  I cant wait to make it.  

Julie  I know you have a busy day today, but I hope you find time for your walk.  Congrats on having so many too big clothes to get rid of.  Kudos to you on the smart eating last night.

Connie  What a great improvement on your pace!!  John Bingham advocates sprint training for speeding up your pace, and it sounds like that worked for you. I hope DD is doing better today, not because I want you to have to go to work, but because it is hard to see our kids not feeling well.  Great recipe.  Hadnt thought of trying that. Definitely tempted now.

CC- I am so sorry it is fractured, but it was obviously a smart thing to go to the doctor.  I hope your recovery is swift and painless. Be careful on those crutches.  Do you have to use them for 4 weeks?  Is the cast removable?  I know doctors are really trying to use those more these days to permit bathing.  Sending you get well pixie dust. 

Congratulations to all of our LOSERS!!!  And most especially to CC!!!!  It is so wonderful to see how many people are participating  that makes you a WINNER even if you arent a big LOSER!!!  

Shannon, It is so wonderful to see you here more often.  Thank you for all the work you do to keep our data inputted and our lists updated.  It must be so exciting to share this time with your girls.  Ill bet they love the prospect of decorating their room.  Your belly dancing instruction session sounds like such fun  good for you for carving out some time for yourself to do that!!  Just think of how tiny your waist is going to be.  BTW, I am glad you thought my comment yesterday was worth repeating.  I keep telling myself that to motivate myself to keep pushing forward.  I hope it is helpful to others, too.

Taryn  Fighter is by Christina Aguilera.  I am so sorry that you have been sick.  Have you done anything differently as far as what you are eating?  I was hoping you were going to be feeling better today  it is awful to have to go into work sick.  

Tracey  That recipe sounds great.  Is it kind of like paella? Or jambalaya?  The ingredients sound kind of like that.  Cant wait to try it.

Lindsay  Congrats on your imminent promotion. I hope it happens quickly so you get your raise sooner.  Thanks for sharing a recipe.  Sounds very easy. 

Dani  Ive never marinated chicken in lemon. That sounds so easy and delicious.  Definitely one I am going to try.  Thanks for sharing!

Lisa  We are going to celebrate so BIG here when you hit ONEderland.  I cant wait to celebrate your huge milestone!

Rose  So sorry you are so worried about DS. I have soooo been there with DD22.  I just prayed for her so much and tried to be upbeat and positive whenever I was in touch with her.  It is just so hard when we love them and worry about them so much. Im really glad you can de-stress a bit in your running.  Hopefully, a trip to WDW will make you feel much better.  

P  Great job on your long WOG!!  Have a great day!

Well, I am running so far behind today.  It took me 26 minutes to get off the exit ramp of 95, due to a construction zone that was set up overnight.  EEK!  

BBL!


----------



## tigger813

"Tracey  That recipe sounds great. Is it kind of like paella? Or jambalaya? The ingredients sound kind of like that. Cant wait to try it."


Cam, Yes, sorry it's actually a jambalaya. I forgot to write the name of the recipe. It's so simple, that's why I like to make it!!!!

Broke my rule but taking a break to have an early lunch. I made the Chicken Yellow Curry so I can get all the salt in early so I can wash it out with my water. Yes, it is a jar sauce from Trader Joe's. They also have the yellow and green. I mixed it with minute rice. DH and DD1 can have it before they head off to soccer later. When I can I eat my dinner earlier in the day and with having to go out at 4 and then again at 5:30 I figured I just eat it now.

Back to eating and then more cleaning!


----------



## keenercam

Tracey -That sounds like a great plan.  I have to weigh in tomorrow morning at WW, so I am also watching sodium intake for today.  

A sneak peak at the scale shows I should be getting that WHOOSH this week. I don't know why this is my body's pattern of losing, but I really do seem to lose significantly only every fourth week.  Looking back at all my WW charts, that has been my consistent pattern. At least knowing it allows me to prepare myself for it and not be too disappointed at the scale.


----------



## mikamah

Active thread here again, and I'm behind.  I hate not being able to keep up.  I got cancelled from work today, so I want to get the yard work finished and clean the house a bit more.  I ran/walked 3 miles this morning and met some friends for bkfst which was a nice treat.  I don't get out often without michael, so it was fun to have a grown up meal.  

CC- sorry your foot is broken.  Such a pain, in more ways than one.  I hope you're not too uncomfortable and it heals quickly.  

Taryn- Hope you're feeling better soon too.  I can't imagine trying to teach a class of kindergarteners while feeling under the weather.  

connie- hope dd is better soon too.  

Hugs to all who need them and are feeling under the weather.  There's been a lot going around here.  

A huge congrats to all our biggest losers this week!!!  CC- way to go on being number one!!!  Coaching really makes a big difference.   

Cam- i know you're having a good week too.  Maybe you'll follow suit as this weeks coach being the biggest loser too.  

Shannon- Belly dancing sounds like so much fun, and good for you for enjoying your private lesson.  MIchael just started gymnastics and he's the only boy in his class, so he gets a one hour private lesson on saturdays.  It's such a great workout for him since he's going the whole time, and he doesn't have to wait and watch any other kids.  Congrats on getting in the house.  How fun to bring dd's in to see it for the first time.  

Lisa- I would never try to make you go candy free completely since I could never do it.  I was thinking the halloween candy since it comes right as we begin our official training.  

Pamela- Great job on the run/walk.  Isn't it a great feeling to get out there and move.  I was thinking about that this morning.  I was meeting the girls for bkfst at 9, so I needed to leave at 8:45.  Michael gets on the busy by 7:40 so I thought I could get 2 miles in and the have a full 30 min to get ready, or I could push and get 3 in, which was what I chose, and when I get home, rush through a shower and get ready in 20 minutes, no goofing off, no dis-ing.  I feel like my head is really in the game now.  Even though I have those days my eating is out of control, the exercise seems to have become a habit for me now.  It was fun to look at the menu after running too.  I'd have loved banana pancakes and bacon in the past, but starting my day off with a run, I had a vegie ommelette instead, with half a piece of toast, and a couple home fries.  

Rose- Wow, 94 degrees still.  I forget where you are, but I'm not envying you right now.  I hope things cool off a bit for you soon.  The upside is you'll be so ready for any weather for the Wine and dine half with all your training.  

Lindsay- hope you're not coming down with something too.  Good luck with the promotion.  Wouldn't that be nice to be the boss and not have to answer to anyone.  Hope you like the salary numbers too.  

Ok, it's time to get moving.  I told michael he could slap me offside the head if I didn't have the lawn mowed and the house vacuumed by the time he gets home.  If I hurry, I'll be able to come back on here while I wait for the bus.  

Have a nice afternoone.


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> It is 12:15 AM and I got home from the ER about 20 minutes ago. I read what I missed this afternoon and will reply in the morning.
> 
> I went to my PCP's office and the APRN I saw recommended X-rays. Then, based on the results, the recommendation was to go to the ER. I have a fracture in one of the bones on my left foot. I am now in a cast-like thing that cannot get wet and worst of all, I cannot exercise for at least 4 weeks. Cam, I don't know how you made it through without exercise. I can do upper body strength training, so that'll be my 20 minutes for at least the next 4 weeks. Oh well. I'm lucky it isn't worse. Still working on using crutches-I have a feeling that will take a few days.
> 
> Okay. I am exhausted and need to get some sleep. I will catch up on the thread in the morning. I have a great (IMO) recipe in mind too!
> 
> Thanks for all the concern today!
> 
> CC



Take it easy for a couple of days.  Your body needs all your energy to start the healing process


----------



## goldcupmom

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> It is 12:15 AM and I got home from the ER about 20 minutes ago.
> CC



Sad about your foot, CC!    Hopefully it will heal quickly and the time in a cast goes by super fast!

I am sitting here in a classic albuquerque restaurant - the frontier - across from UNM, and about to OD on the smell of their cinnamon rolls.  They bake them from scratch 24 hours/day, load them with fresh melted butter & a thin frosting to serve.  I MUST BE STRONG!!!!!!!!

I forgot to tell you I &/or my dogs almost died Monday night.  Thank God DH was with us & had the pups.  Crossing the street behind our house, with the proper crosswalk light, 3 HS guys came flying thru the red light, cars honking, people in cars screaming at them,(it's all down a LONG steep hill & they just resurfaced so perfectly smooth).  1st one blew past DH & pups w/in about 2 ft.  2nd one started weaving & as he would have hit me, he crashed, but still hit me with arm, leg & board hard enough to bruise my thigh & calf.  He got up bleeding & took off.  I didn't see where the 3rd one ended up.  And there was a police officer in his car at the light who watched the whole thing & did nothing.  If I had had all 3 dogs like the night before, one of us would have gotten hit.  And it would have killed the yorkies & probably serioiusly hurt the husky.  If he had hit DH, he would have gone down as DH has bad knees & back.  SCARY!

Went to TJ's - got yummies!

QOTD - Tues (I think) - I don't remember any food from DL or WDW and haven't cruised DCL, but I do know that I wouldn't want to have any of my favorites available all the time.  Too much of a good thing is rarely good!

QOTD - Wed - I'll try to shrink this down - a fav in my house is chicken enchiladas -

Use Canned chicken, drained, rinsed to get the preservatives/sodium reduced (I use all 5/6 cans at a time from Sam's/Costco)  

Empty chicken into a pot & cover with chicken broth about 1-2" above the chicken.  Boil til all broth is gone.  Add green  chiles(or any hot pepper you want) & shredded cheese.

Use tortillas - I use ww, low carb that are about 50 cal/5 fiber+ each.  Put more chicken broth in a skillet, heat it and put each tortilla in for about 10 - 20 sec max to soak it before you add the chicken/cheese/chili mixture.  Don't over fill the tortillas & roll pretty tightly.  If making for non-dieters - use FLOUR tortillas, not corn.

After arranged in pan, pour a bit of chicken broth over the tortillas. cover with a prepared red/green or both enchilada sauce & cheese.  Bake at 350 until the cheese on top melts.  

Mine with the ww/high fiber tortillas & ff cheese, non-fat/low sodium chicken broth, and normal canned green chile & sauce are 3 pts each.

If I use the 5-6 cans of chicken from sam's it takes about 3 cans of chicken broth, 2 of sauce & 3 of green chiles.  Makes around 20 lg (burrito size) enchiladas + 4 diet ones for me.  And it freezes really well.

Ok, kids will be here soon.  Time to bolster my will power.  More later!


Put in casserole type dish coated with Pam


----------



## my3princes

I'm still battling this stickin cold.  I've had it for a solid 13 days now.  The antibiotic took care of the sinus infection, but I still have a nasty cold.  So much phlegm this morning that I was actually throwing up   I ran a release form to school that my middle son had forgotten then headed back to bed for a couple of hours.  I do feel a bit better now, but it's definitely not gone.  DH has a horrible cold too, but he will never stay home sick.  youngest son was better this morning so he went to school.  We have open house/bbq at the elementary school tonight.  Tomorrow night is open house at the high school.  Busy nights ahead.  I need to run to the grocery store to pick up beverages for tonight and I need healthy options for home since we seem to have only crap in the house right now.


----------



## MacG

Just returned from the gym.....40min elliptical session. I'm trying to get a workout in at least 5 days a week now....motivated by all of you here.




keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, September 21:  What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?



There are a few foods from the DCL that I would like. I loved having egg beater omelets each morning and honeydew melon. The melon was always sweet and juicy....I can never pick good melon from the store. I liked the omelets because they were made to order and I would always ask for vegetables and walk away. After a few minutes someone would bring a delicious omelet to my table.  It was fun to see what I would get and I don't think I got the same one twice. I would love to have someone make me surprise vegetable omelets each day with perfectly ripe fruit on the side.

The other thing I would love to have, but only occasionally, is from DCL Palo. It's the little chocolate mousse dessert at the brunch. It is chocolate heaven 

Kim


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

goldcupmom said:


> I forgot to tell you I &/or my dogs almost died Monday night.  Thank God DH was with us & had the pups.  Crossing the street behind our house, with the proper crosswalk light, 3 HS guys came flying thru the red light, cars honking, people in cars screaming at them,(it's all down a LONG steep hill & they just resurfaced so perfectly smooth).  1st one blew past DH & pups w/in about 2 ft.  2nd one started weaving & as he would have hit me, he crashed, but still hit me with arm, leg & board hard enough to bruise my thigh & calf.  He got up bleeding & took off.  I didn't see where the 3rd one ended up.  And there was a police officer in his car at the light who watched the whole thing & did nothing.  If I had had all 3 dogs like the night before, one of us would have gotten hit.  And it would have killed the yorkies & probably serioiusly hurt the husky.  If he had hit DH, he would have gone down as DH has bad knees & back.  SCARY!



Oh my gosh that sounds so scary.  Im glad you all were not too hurt.  Wow and the cop did nothing. 

Your recipe sounds yummy.  I think I might give it a try with regular chicken breasts.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## keenercam

mikamah said:


> Ok, it's time to get moving.  I told michael he could slap me offside the head if I didn't have the lawn mowed and the house vacuumed by the time he gets home.  If I hurry, I'll be able to come back on here while I wait for the bus.
> 
> Have a nice afternoone.



Yay for your walk and your adult breakfast!  I hope you have a productive afternoon before the bus arrives.  It's so hard to be productive when it is so much more fun to DIS.  

Julie -- OMG! That sounds so scary!! Those kids were on skateboards in the street and being reckless and the cop did nothing?   I am so glad you were all okay and that DH was with you (I know he usually isn't).  Those poor furbabies must have been so frightened.    Your recipe sounds delicious!!  I think I'll give it a try when I have a house full of teenage boys hanging out with Andrew.  


my3princes said:


> I'm still battling this stickin cold.  I've had it for a solid 13 days now.  The antibiotic took care of the sinus infection, but I still have a nasty cold.



I'm sorry you are still sick. I hope you feel better before open house, and it's a pity you can't just stay home and be a vegetable.  Now would be an ideal time for grocery shopping on-line and at-home delivery.  LOL!  Not that I would ever do it, but wouldn't that be great?



MacG said:


> Just returned from the gym.....40min elliptical session. I'm trying to get a workout in at least 5 days a week now....motivated by all of you here.



Great job on the elliptical, Kim!   Oh, a "surprise" veggie omelet sounds so wonderful!! Oh, and you just reminded me about Palo's chocolate souffle. Delicious!! That vanilla sauce is to die for!  Actually, my favorite item at Palo's brunch is this flatbread pizza they make with grapes and some kind of cheese. It is so flavorful and outrageously decadent tasting.  (My mouth is watering.   )

I didnt have time for my regular breakfast this morning, so I had a bagel thin with a slice of fat free cheese, some coffee w/skim milk and a plum.  Since I didn't have enough protein I am so hungry!  Lunch will be a flat-out wrap with roasted pepper hummus, lite microwave popcorn drizzled with EVOO, and an apple.  

What is everyone else having for lunch?


----------



## tggrrstarr

cruisindisney said:


> I love Glee and it will be what I watch tonight.  I actually don't watch BL as much as my skinny husband does.  I usually start watching about halfway through and it's on in the background as I do something else.
> 
> This is my favorite week of the year.  I love the season premieres of all my favorite tv shows.  Last night I was giddy watching Chuck.  I did workout on the elipticle while I watched.


I love Chuck!  I think it is my absolute favorite show.  I thought the episode was awesome.  Especially the pictures of Chuck & Morgan in the different countries.  Glee is great too.




keenercam said:


> I have to tell you -- I LOVE my Kindle!! I have spent so many hours on the treadmill and elliptical and recumbent bike reading my Kindle.  I have the first generation one. I got it in October 2008 and it is my favorite toy in the world (well, it ranks right up there with my iphone and my Garmin forerunner  ).




I never thought of using the Kindle on a treadmill.  That is a great idea!


----------



## brinalyn530

Lisa (liesel)  Thanks! Dont worry, I ripped off the rearview mirror so Ill never see that 2 again  !

Rose  You did, and thank you for everything! As far as the facebook situation  trust me, I completely empathize with you - but I think sometimes it can just be overwhelming, maybe he just needs to unplug for awhile to refocus? I know its hard for me sometimes to see that nearly every person I graduated from high school with is happily married, for example, kind of rubs it in that Im still single  bad analogy maybe, but I hope you get what Im trying to say. 

Ive been thinking really hard about the Princess ½ and I just really dont think Ill be ready, physically or financially. I have put the Wine and Dine ½ on my radar for next year though, Ive wanted to go to the Food and Wine Festival for a while now, and that race will really tie in a whole bunch of things together  Food and Wine, ½ marathon, seeing the Halloween decorations at WDW  so Im working on a plan for that. Maybe Ill see you there next year, Rose!

Connie  Awesome job resisting the ice cream! Thats so weird about the shoes  ? 

Jen A  I found out yesterday that the MCM has a mud run in the summer - only 3 and a half miles, so not as challenging as yours  and I have marked the registration date on my calendar. Thank you for inspiring me to get dirty  !

Susan  Allergies have been really bad around my part of the country this season, if I dont take my meds Im miserable all day  I hope the allergy meds will take care of the headaches for you! Practically my whole family has murmurs, its scary to hear, but hopefully yours is nothing serious too. WTG on 80 lbs gone  !



pjlla said:


> Okay... I'll bring the couscous salad and seltzer cupcakes..... Rose can bring the vegetarian lasagna, tigger813 can bring the booze.... she always has some amazing sounding cocktail on the menu!  And we will be SURE that mikamah does NOT bring those carmelitas she made last weekend!!  They sound absolutely decadent!!


Sounds like a PLAN, Pamela! I'm there!

Cupcaker  I think I missed you in my last post, sorry. Congrats on meeting your summer goal  ! Keep up the good work and those last 12 lbs will be gone in no time!

Cam  Your chicken recipe sounds amazing! I might make that with the chicken I have thawing tomorrow  if DS doesnt like it he can have hot dogs lol!

Michele  Your recipe sounds yummy too! 

Connie  Thanks for the oatmeal recipe  I dislike plain oatmeal, but also hate eating the instant kind with all the artificial crap in it so Ive just been avoiding it altogether. Maybe this will help me get back to liking oatmeal. Awesome job on the run! Hope DD feels better this morning!

CC  That stinks about your foot! Dont let this derail you though  you still have control over your eating and can get in some exercising. Jillian says in a few of her videos that punches are good cardio when you have a lower body injury  maybe that can get your heartrate up without hindering your recovery? AND Congrats on being our biggest loser   ! You have worked so hard, I know that your foot isnt going to keep you from reaching your goals!

Congrats to all of our biggest losers!

Julie and Taryn  What is meet you at the pole? 

Shannon  Its so exciting to pick out paint and stuff for the new house  I loved that part of moving, actually, that was the ONLY part of moving that I even liked a little bit! And ITA with Taryn, I would be intimidated by being the only one there  but you have a great attitude about it! 

Taryn  Hope your tummy is better real soon!

Tracey  I would love to try your recipe too, unfortunately DS will not touch rice (hes a weird kid, but honestly, Im not a big fan of it either). I guess you could skip the rice and serve the meat and salsa in like a taco or something? Im going to print it out and try it that way. 

Im telling you guys, this kid (my DS) really needs to broaden his horizons, Im getting sick of eating the same old things every week! I made Manwiches last night (probably not the healthiest entrée, I know, but I had a can and a taste for it and I probably wont ever get to eat it again), I know hes eaten it before, but all I got after the first bite is whining about not liking it. I made him sit there and finish because I was just so frustrated with him, but it did not make for an enjoyable meal for me.  

Lindsay  I do this with chicken breasts and the frozen grilled peppers and onions mix from Trader Joes, it always turns out really good and it is quick! Hope you get the word on that promotion real soon!

Lisa H  Your recipe sounds great to me  but definitely not something DS will eat. Im printing it out anyways though, cause Id love to try it! You are on a roll, I know youll be joining me in onederland very soon  !

CC - Another recipe that sounds delish  your way at least!

I so want a DVR, but I cannot justify giving the cable company any more of my money! I HATE commercials!

Julie  Yikes on the skateboarders  ! Glad you are all OK. Those enchiladas sound heavenly to me  I  Mexican food! I will not be printing your recipe out because I will no doubt sit and eat every last enchilada in the pan  ! 

Deb  Sorry you are still feeling under the weather. I hope everyone at your house gets better real soon too!

A coworker of mine and his wife and I are doing the 100 pushups and 200 sit ups challenges, we started this week  Im pretty excited! I discovered that I am highly motivated by competition, which I am not entirely convinced is a good thing, so having someone to compete with is probably the only way Id stick with those programs. I guess its good that I realize that about myself, at least? I ran/walked about 8 miles on Monday while DS was at baseball practice even though I wasnt feeling all that great, so Im hoping to get to 10 tonight since Im feeling pretty good today. 

This feels a little mashed up  I hope you guys can follow me. 

Well, off to get some work done. Have a great, on plan rest of the day everyone!

Bree


----------



## Worfiedoodles

QOTD for Wednesday, September 22: Post your favorite recipe, requiring 5 ingredients or less (not counting spices and oils)

Popcorn on the Stove 

Ingredients:
- Popcorn
- Oil

Seasonings: (use whatever sounds good!)

- Italian Seasoning
- Marjoram
- Thyme
- Rosemary
- Savory
- Sage
- Oregano
- Basil
- Curry 
- Garlic Powder / Garlic Salt
- Onion Power / Onion Salt
- Cayenne
- Seasoning Salt
- Parmesan Cheese
- Salt

Instructions:

1) Use a large pot with a lid. It is important to use a pot large enough, so that your popcorn won't overflow and cause a mess.
2) Coat the bottom of the pot with a thin layer of oil (about 1/8 inch).
3) Heat the oil on medium on top of the stove until it's hot, or until it appears to reach a watery consistency. (Another way to test whether your oil is hot enough is to stand back and flick a droplet of water into the pot and wait for it to sizzle.)
4) Coat the bottom of the pot with a layer of popcorn. Try to ensure that there is only a single layer of popcorn and that none of the kernels overlap.
5) Place the lid onto the pot and turn the stove up to medium-high/high.
6) As the oil begins to bubble, gently shake the pot in a left to right motion (not up and down) so that the popcorn kernels move and don't burn.
7) After a few minutes, the popcorn will begin to pop. Continue to shake the pot on the stove until all of the kernels have popped.
8) Turn off the stove and remove the pot from the stove. Transfer your popcorn into a separate container.
9) Add your favorite seasonings. Experimenting can be great fun!

We like to use olive oil and a dab of salt. This is much better for you than microwave popcorn (no trans fats), and the taste is truly exceptional. Plus, it's a low calorie treat! 

QOTD for Saturday, September 18: Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself

This is so fun, I want to do both my first and screen names!

M  Meticulous
A  Athletic
R  Reader
I   Innovative
A  Appreciative

W  Writer
O  Organized
R   Realistic
F   Friendly
I   Involved
E  Energetic
D  Deliberate
O  Open-minded
O  Objective
D  Detailed
L  Laughing
E  Eager
S  Sci Fi Fan

I'm going to slowly catch up on the questions I missed. It's good for me to think about all of them, and some are just plain fun! 

I did an hour of office laps this morning. Tomorrow I can get back to running. I am determined to stick to my food plan today. I have a new strategy for the "I just got home and I want to eat something" issue. I usually have a salad with my dinner. Tonight I'm moving the salad up to when I get home, I know that will keep me out of the pantry! I will be plenty full with salmon and brown rice later. 

*CC* -- So sorry to hear about your foot! 

*goldcupmom* -- That sounds so scary, give your furbabies an extra hug! 

*Kathy* -- Great job keeping the exercise moving! 

*Cam* -- Good luck with the "Whoosh!", it sounds like good things are coming! 

*Pamela* -- Our peaches were yucky, too. I guess that season is officially over.  I think that new show is like a train wreck -- you don't want to look, but how can you not?

*Rose* -- You are hard core for running in that heat! When do you start to see Fall temperatures? Don't tell me this is your Fall?! 

*Lisa* -- Happy very belated Anniversary! 1993 was a very good year  

*Corinna, Taryn, Dona, Connie, Jen, Shannon, Tracey, Jude, Bree and everyone who's name I'm learning! * -- 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Congrats CC on a great loss!!!!!

Just finished my 5K. Won't be walking the track tonight as DD2 says she doesn't want to go over after dancing. She's acting kind of tired this afternoon. Glad she only had a half day. She wants to play with one of the neighbors this afternoon. I'll take her temp again before we do. She actually said she didn't want to go to dancing but we'll see. She loves it but is just wiped out. DH said she made a lot of noise during the night so he's not sure she slept very well. I didn't hear a thing until the alarm went off at 5:10. 

Going to go shower and then tackle the mess in the kitchen. I fried up the rest of the chicken breast to use in something tomorrow for supper. We'll do some type of take out on Friday night.

DH is going to WWOHP Columbus weekend. He has a Sci Fi website and got invited to a press event on the Monday. He'll fly down on Sunday and fly back on Tuesday night. He'll park his car at the airport so we don't have to get up at the crack of dawn to take him. He wasn't going to go but I said I wanted him to go and he could possibly make some contacts and add this stuff to his website. He was shocked I told him I wanted him to go. I told him it will cost him!!!! He'll probably spend a day at Epcot for F&W. He knows that I'll be really jealous about that. He just booked his flight and car and is planning on staying at POP! Got some good deals and we had a credit on JetBlue. 

Time to shower and tackle the kitchen and find something for DD2 to watch. She's got a slight fever so I just gave her some Motrin. I'll have to run to the ATM and CVS after DH gets home from work and I need to run to the WC at 7 tonight.


----------



## Rose&Mike

keenercam said:


> A sneak peak at the scale shows I should be getting that WHOOSH this week.


Too exciting!

Julie--glad you are ok. That sounds very scary!



my3princes said:


> I'm still battling this stickin cold.  I've had it for a solid 13 days now.


Feel better soon? Could you have had the flu? My DS had the flu right about this time last year.



MacG said:


> Just returned from the gym.....40min elliptical session. I'm trying to get a workout in at least 5 days a week now....motivated by all of you here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim


Great job!!



keenercam said:


> What is everyone else having for lunch?


I desparately need to go to the grocery. For breakfast I had mini whole wheat bagel w/organic pb and a banana. For lunch I had half a tortilla with some cheddar cheese, hummus and an apple. And for snack I have had two small custard cups with ice cream. Not good I know, but I have been craving sweets. The plan is to stick with water until dinner.



brinalyn530 said:


> Rose  You did, and thank you for everything! As far as the facebook situation  trust me, I completely empathize with you - but I think sometimes it can just be overwhelming, maybe he just needs to unplug for awhile to refocus? I know its hard for me sometimes to see that nearly every person I graduated from high school with is happily married, for example, kind of rubs it in that Im still single  bad analogy maybe, but I hope you get what Im trying to say.
> 
> Ive been thinking really hard about the Princess ½ and I just really dont think Ill be ready, physically or financially. I have put the Wine and Dine ½ on my radar for next year though, Ive wanted to go to the Food and Wine Festival for a while now, and that race will really tie in a whole bunch of things together  Food and Wine, ½ marathon, seeing the Halloween decorations at WDW  so Im working on a plan for that. Maybe Ill see you there next year, Rose!
> 
> 
> Im telling you guys, this kid (my DS) really needs to broaden his horizons, Im getting sick of eating the same old things every week! I made Manwiches last night (probably not the healthiest entrée, I know, but I had a can and a taste for it and I probably wont ever get to eat it again), I know hes eaten it before, but all I got after the first bite is whining about not liking it. I made him sit there and finish because I was just so frustrated with him, but it did not make for an enjoyable meal for me.
> 
> A coworker of mine and his wife and I are doing the 100 pushups and 200 sit ups challenges, we started this week  Im pretty excited! I discovered that I am highly motivated by competition, which I am not entirely convinced is a good thing, so having someone to compete with is probably the only way Id stick with those programs. I guess its good that I realize that about myself, at least? I ran/walked about 8 miles on Monday while DS was at baseball practice even though I wasnt feeling all that great, so Im hoping to get to 10 tonight since Im feeling pretty good today.
> 
> Bree


I don't even do facebook. I had a page for about an hour and started getting so stressed out that I deleted it. I think what upset me is I know he isn't involved in a lot of activites and then he deleted facebook, so we had no idea what he was doing with his free time. The social worker in me started looking for signs of depression. He called today, and it sounds like things are going ok. He is looking at other things to get involved in, so I'm crossing my fingers that something works out.

We're thinking about DL 1/2 for next year. I think Lisa is too. You could do that one with us! And I am so impressed by 100 pushups! I am really not good with pushups! If you are already up to 8 miles you will be ready for anything next year! 

As for the picky eater, my suggestion is pick one a night week where you cook what you want. If he doesn't want it, he can have a pb&J (or something similar). You're doing several things by doing this. 1. exposing him to more foods. 2. showing him that other peoples needs and wants matter. 3. showing him that his mom is separate from him and has her own tastes and needs. Sometimes I think DS just thought I existed to meet his every need. I taught him this, by never putting myself first. Just a thought.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I did an hour of office laps this morning. Tomorrow I can get back to running. I am determined to stick to my food plan today. I have a new strategy for the "I just got home and I want to eat something" issue. I usually have a salad with my dinner. Tonight I'm moving the salad up to when I get home, I know that will keep me out of the pantry! I will be plenty full with salmon and brown rice later.
> 
> *Rose* -- You are hard core for running in that heat! When do you start to see Fall temperatures? Don't tell me this is your Fall?!
> 
> Maria




Maria--did I miss something? Did you have an injury that kept you from running? Good idea about the salad. And normally it should be cooler here by now. We have had 80 days this summer at 90+. Our city (while not the hottest by far) had more above normal days than anywhere else in the country. And I decided this was the summer to train for 2 1/2 marathons. By Saturday it is supposed to be in the 80s and in the 70s next week. I'm sure a week after that it will be freezing and snow flurries.

I did 75 min on the elliptical. I am so far behind on my exercise goal this month and it's killing me! I set it too high for everything that is going on with us, but oh well. I'm still going to keep plugging away and see how close I can get. Time to do something productive!


----------



## pjlla

keenercam said:


> Tracey -That sounds like a great plan.  I have to weigh in tomorrow morning at WW, so I am also watching sodium intake for today.
> 
> A sneak peak at the scale shows I should be getting that WHOOSH this week. I don't know why this is my body's pattern of losing, but I really do seem to lose significantly only every fourth week.  Looking back at all my WW charts, that has been my consistent pattern. At least knowing it allows me to prepare myself for it and not be too disappointed at the scale.



Female hormones might have something to do with the "every four weeks" pattern!!  Sorry if this is TMI, but I get bloated when I ovulated and again at TOM.... the only time I usually see a decent loss is the week after TOM and the week between ovulation and TOM.  Just sayin'.............



mikamah said:


> Pamela- Great job on the run/walk.  Isn't it a great feeling to get out there and move.  I was thinking about that this morning.  I was meeting the girls for bkfst at 9, so I needed to leave at 8:45.  Michael gets on the busy by 7:40 so I thought I could get 2 miles in and the have a full 30 min to get ready, or I could push and get 3 in, which was what I chose, and when I get home, rush through a shower and get ready in 20 minutes, no goofing off, no dis-ing.  I feel like my head is really in the game now.  Even though I have those days my eating is out of control, the exercise seems to have become a habit for me now.  It was fun to look at the menu after running too.  I'd have loved banana pancakes and bacon in the past, but starting my day off with a run, I had a vegie ommelette instead, with half a piece of toast, and a couple home fries.
> 
> Ok, it's time to get moving.  *I told michael he could slap me offside the head *if I didn't have the lawn mowed and the house vacuumed by the time he gets home.  If I hurry, I'll be able to come back on here while I wait for the bus.
> 
> Have a nice afternoone.



Had to laugh at the bolded part.... sounds like us, except we say "upside the head"!!   

Isn't it amazing how starting your day with exercise can so strongly influence your food decisions for the day!!?



MacG said:


> There are a few foods from the DCL that I would like. I loved having egg beater omelets each morning and honeydew melon. The melon was always sweet and juicy....I can never pick good melon from the store. I liked the omelets because they were made to order and I would always ask for vegetables and walk away. After a few minutes someone would bring a delicious omelet to my table.  It was fun to see what I would get and I don't think I got the same one twice. I would love to have someone make me surprise vegetable omelets each day with perfectly ripe fruit on the side.
> 
> Kim



I'd love it if someone made me ANYTHING!!  I am definitely the chief cook around here and I HATE IT!  I've never enjoyed cooking.  Surprise veggie omelets sound delicious!!  I'm too anal... I would have to stand right there and tell them exactly what veggies and how I wanted them!



keenercam said:


> I didnt have time for my regular breakfast this morning, so I had a bagel thin with a slice of fat free cheese, some coffee w/skim milk and a plum.  Since I didn't have enough protein I am so hungry!  Lunch will be a flat-out wrap with roasted pepper hummus, lite microwave popcorn drizzled with EVOO, and an apple.
> 
> What is everyone else having for lunch?



Lunch was boring, but quick and easy..... Sandwich Thin with 1 serving of Hormel All Natural roasted turkey breast and 1 Tb. of guacamole... side dish was sliced cucumber with Paul Newman's Light balsamic vinagarette and a few Baked Lays.... washed it all down with a full liter of lemon seltzer. 




Worfiedoodles said:


> *Pamela* -- Our peaches were yucky, too. I guess that season is officially over.  I think that new show is like a train wreck -- you don't want to look, but how can you not?
> 
> Maria



We bought a box of peaches at Costco several weeks ago that were fabulous!  The next time we went back we bought two boxes.... and they were terrible.... maybe 2 edible ones in the batch.  DH bought another box this week.... I told him to eat one in the car to make sure they were okay... I guess he got the one good one because the rest were terrible.... dry, mealy, bruised.  Guess peach season is OVER!

Yup.... train wreck is exactly how I would describe that show.



tigger813 said:


> DH is going to WWOHP Columbus weekend. He has a Sci Fi website and got invited to a press event on the Monday. He'll fly down on Sunday and fly back on Tuesday night. He'll park his car at the airport so we don't have to get up at the crack of dawn to take him. He wasn't going to go but I said I wanted him to go and he could possibly make some contacts and add this stuff to his website. He was shocked I told him I wanted him to go. I told him it will cost him!!!! He'll probably spend a day at Epcot for F&W. He knows that I'll be really jealous about that. He just booked his flight and car and is planning on staying at POP! Got some good deals and we had a credit on JetBlue.
> 
> Time to shower and tackle the kitchen and find something for DD2 to watch. She's got a slight fever so I just gave her some Motrin. I'll have to run to the ATM and CVS after DH gets home from work and I need to run to the WC at 7 tonight.



Hope DD gets better quick.  I had to think what WWOHP might be... but then the lightbulb went on!  He must be excited about going.  We aren't HP fans here, but for those that are, I'm sure it must be fabulous!

Good afternoon everyone!  I came on to post a recipe for today's QOTD!!

*My modified version of Bisquik's Impossibly Easy Vegetable Pie

2 C broccoli, steamed (I have also used asparagus and broccoli... and I often add onion and green pepper)

1/2 C 2% shredded cheese (cheddar, Italian blend, Mexican blend, all work well)

1/2 C Heart Smart Bisquick

1 C skim milk

4 egg whites

Salt and pepper to taste

Place cooked veggies in the bottom of a Pam-sprayed 9 inch pie pan.  Stir remaining ingredients together and pour over veggies.  Bake at 400° 35 -45 minutes or until browned and knife comes out clean. 

** The way I make it I figure it out to be 6 pts for half of the pie.  *I'm going to cut and past this and post it on the recipe thread now!!.......P


----------



## Rose&Mike

Here is a before and after. The first picture is from parent's weekend last year. The shirt is now huge on me. The second pic is from this weekend.











I think what bothered me about the comments the other parent made this weekend, is that I was kidding myself last year that I wasn't really THAT overweight. I'm trying not to beat myself up about it. I don't even recognize the person in the old picture and I want to get rid of all copies, but I really need the reminder of where I was, and how far I've come.

Oh and P, that recipe looks great. I need to update the recipe thread and move some of these recipes over there.


----------



## tigger813

Rose- You look amazing!!!!!

Yes, DH is excited! He's not one to show it like others but once I said I wanted him to go he was right on it. We're going to order him a shirt or two with his website logo on it. We found a place that was pretty cheap online. He's gotta check out dining numbers again for our December trip now that he'll be getting an AP. Only 70 days to go until that trip!!!!!


----------



## pjlla

Creamy Pineapple Coconut Pie
1 20 oz. can crushed pineapple

3/4 C lowfat milk

1 4-serving box of sf/ff instant vanilla pudding

1/2 C flaked coconut, toasted

1 9 in graham cracker crust (reduced fat if you can find it)

1 C Cool Whip Light or Cool Whip Free

Additional toasted coconut to garnish.

Drain pineapple well... reserve 1/4 C juice.

Combine pineapple, reserved juice, milk, pudding mix, and coconut in large bowl. Mix 2 minutes on low speed with electric mixer. 

Pour into crust, spread Cool Whip over the top. Chill at least 2 hours. Garnish with additional coconut.

** I don't know the points breakdown for this. Honestly, I haven't made it in years, but it is delicious!! I think I'm going to make it this weekend! Anyone doing WW etools and want to figure out the points for me??.............P 

** FYI - I just posted this over on the BL recipe thread.
__________________


*ROSE, that picture is fabulous... and your DS is so handsome!  You are right.... as much as we don't want to remember ourselves bigger, we do need a reminder of how far we have come!!*


----------



## keenercam

Okay, Rose? Seriously? You were so beautiful in that picture from last year.  You may feel you were significantly overweight, but you don't look obese or large or sloppy in that picture. I'm sorry that you want to discard it -- I think it is a wonderful picture of what you looked like a year ago.  The fact is that you LOOK totally different this year.  You look very fit and trim.  You look beautiful in the second picture, too.  But there is nothing ugly about the picture from last year.  
I think sometimes, when we look at old pictures, we don't just look at the picture objectively.  We superimpose on it the memories that it brings back of how we felt about ourselves at that point in time.  So, while the picture doesn't look bad to anyone else, you look at it and think about how much you wanted to lose weight and how far you felt you had to go.

So, keep the picture.  It is the "baseline". It is where you were and it helps you to recognize and appreciate not just how much you've accomplished in a year, but it brings with it a recognition of how hard you worked to get where you are right now.  So, be proud of how fit you are now, but please do not allow anyone to make you feel ashamed of the beautiful woman you were a year ago.    You are still beautiful you!  Just a more fit version with the healthy outlook and attitude that brought you here and will keep you here.

Okay. Off my soapbox. Sorry.


----------



## 50sjayne

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 22:  Post your favorite recipe, requiring 5 ingredients or less (not counting spices and oils)
> 
> Here's mine.  It is a quick throw-together meal for the crockpot that is a huge hit here.
> 
> MEXICALI CHICKEN
> 
> Ingredients:
> 4-6 chicken breast portions
> Chunky salsa (I use medium and would use one regular size bottle)
> 1-2 cans whole kernel corn
> Rice, brown rice OR soft tortillas
> Low fat shreded cheddar cheese or cheese slices
> 
> Preparation:
> Spray the bottom of the crockpot or use a liner.
> 
> Put 4-6 chicken breast portions in the bottom of the crockpot.
> Cover all the chicken with chunky salsa.
> Pour 1 or 2 cans of whole kernel corn on top
> Cook on low at least 6 hours
> Once cooked, pull the chicken out onto a plate
> Shred the chicken and place back in the crock and mix together.
> Serve over rice or in soft tortillas, sprinkled with low fat cheddar (or mix cheese in if you want it melted and mixed throughout)



This sounds good-- think I could substitute corn cut off the cob? Whenever I go out to the farms I end up with corn-- 5 for a $1, something like that. I would just add more salsa then I guess. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I may have to give up on catching up and just jump in...still so far behind at work and home...
> 
> My very favorite food item at WDW is a carrot cake cookie from Goofy's Candy Company. If I could have it every day of my life I would not want it to be available, because I would surely eat it!
> 
> Eating a little better each day, but no official running workouts for me until Thursday. Yesterday I did 72 minutes of office laps, I had yoga today and 35 minutes of office laps. I'm hoping for more office laps tomorrow, since they seem to be reliable!
> 
> My tivo is getting a workout tonight -- Glee, BL, 19 & Procreating, Warehouse 13, Daily Show and Colbert. And I still haven't watched Castle and Hawaii HunkCity yet from last night.
> 
> Anyone see the ads for the TLC show Sister Wives?
> 
> Maria



My favorite food at Disneyland--the chocolate cake at Golden Horseshoe! 
Did my back exercises last night on commercials of Biggest Loser. Honestly it's the only show I can really do them to--it's just so motivating. Gonna really try to do them on some other shows so they are done at least twice a week. 
So far pretty good tv this season....

Congrats Lisa for 8 # loss Wow! 

Fun recipe-- using 5 ingredients or less:
Ham-and-Swiss-Loaded Potatoes Recipe
Ingredients:
4 baking potatoes
1 cup diced ham
1 cup shredded Swiss cheese, divided
1/2 cup thinly sliced green onions, divided
1/2 cup fat-free sour cream
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Directions:
Pierce potatoes with fork; arrange in circle on paper towels in microwave oven. Microwave at High 16 minutes or until done, rearranging potatoes after 8 minutes. Let stand 5 minutes. Preheat broiler. Cut each potato in half lengthwise; scoop out pulp, leaving 1/4-inch shell. Combine potato pulp, ham, 1/2 cup cheese, 1/3 cup green onions, sour cream and pepper. Spoon potato mixture into shells. Combine 1/2 cup cheese and remaining green onions and sprinkle over potatoes. Place potatoes on baking sheet; broil 4 minutes or until golden.

It's good to use up leftover ham. I usually double the recipe though --it's good to squeeze all of them side by side in the pan and sprinkle the cheese over and they reheat really well.


----------



## keenercam

50sjayne said:


> This sounds good-- think I could substitute corn cut off the cob? Whenever I go out to the farms I end up with corn-- 5 for a $1, something like that. I would just add more salsa then I guess.



I am sure that would work.  I think if I were using uncooked corn, I'd layer that on top of the chicken and then put the salsa over that, so that it would cook faster (I've always read that you layer stuff with the longest-cooking item on the bottom, and pour the liquid over anything that has to cook faster).

Your recipe sounds great.  I never think of doing anything with ham. I'd bet it would even work with turkey ham.  I'll have to try that.


----------



## 50sjayne

keenercam said:


> I am sure that would work.  I think if I were using uncooked corn, I'd layer that on top of the chicken and then put the salsa over that, so that it would cook faster (I've always read that you layer stuff with the longest-cooking item on the bottom, and pour the liquid over anything that has to cook faster).
> 
> Your recipe sounds great.  I never think of doing anything with ham. I'd bet it would even work with turkey ham.  I'll have to try that.



***Maybe a little hotsauce to make up for the lack of water in the corn! We have 6-7 bottles of the stuff I got on some coupon deal...Ok I'm takin' some chicken out now.


----------



## Connie96

LuvBaloo said:


> Tonight I went to my first "intro to belly dancing" class.  It runs for 1 hour a week for 4 weeks, and I was the only student, so it was great personalized instruction.  It was fun, and some things felt good, and some things I really just didn't get, but it was enjoyable exercise



THAT is cool! I don't think I'd ever sign up for anything with "dance" in the title - I am so totally uncoordinated. But anyone who would have the nerve to do Belly Dancing?  I hope you have such fun with this Shannon!


For all who asked... DD woke up at 4am burning completely up. I gave her more Motrin and called the doctor when we got up just after 8. Sure enough... I took her in, paid the $30 co-pay and POOF! The fever has dropped from 102 down to about 99. And, the doc just confirmed what I suspected anyway... it looks like a virus and we just have to wait it out. Hopefully we'll be back to normal (or close enough) by tomorrow.

Congrats to the TOP TEN and ALL our losers this week. Way to go, CC!!!


----------



## disneymom2one

Easy recipe:

"Bean Stuff"

2 cans low sodium Bush's pinto or black beans, rinsed, drained
juice of one lime
1/2 red onion, diced
salsa, to taste

Mix it together and place in fridge.

This is our go-to substitute for baked beans (that we used to eat all the time).  We also eat on salad.  I even put on a bagel thin with a little veggie cream cheese.  If you puree it, it makes a pretty good dip.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*****If you all get a minute, it would be great if you could copy and paste your recipes to the BL recipe thread--it's on the wish boards at the top under eating healthy. I've seen some great recipes today. I will be happy to update the master list. Thanks!*


----------



## keenercam

Rose&Mike said:


> *****If you all get a minute, it would be great if you could copy and paste your recipes to the BL recipe thread--it's on the wish boards at the top under eating healthy. I've seen some great recipes today. I will be happy to update the master list. Thanks!*



Thanks for the reminder, Rose! I copied and pasted mine there.


----------



## brinalyn530

Rose&Mike said:


> I don't even do facebook. I had a page for about an hour and started getting so stressed out that I deleted it. I think what upset me is I know he isn't involved in a lot of activites and then he deleted facebook, so we had no idea what he was doing with his free time. The social worker in me started looking for signs of depression. He called today, and it sounds like things are going ok. He is looking at other things to get involved in, so I'm crossing my fingers that something works out.
> 
> We're thinking about DL 1/2 for next year. I think Lisa is too. You could do that one with us! And I am so impressed by 100 pushups! I am really not good with pushups! If you are already up to 8 miles you will be ready for anything next year!
> 
> As for the picky eater, my suggestion is pick one a night week where you cook what you want. If he doesn't want it, he can have a pb&J (or something similar). You're doing several things by doing this. 1. exposing him to more foods. 2. showing him that other peoples needs and wants matter. 3. showing him that his mom is separate from him and has her own tastes and needs. Sometimes I think DS just thought I existed to meet his every need. I taught him this, by never putting myself first. Just a thought.


Rose, Im sure your DS will be fine  I remember how hard it was to find a fit in college  it just takes some time. (And, can I just say, he is a very handsome young man  he probably couldnt keep track of all the date requests he was getting on facebook and thats the reason he deleted it  !) 

Ive thought about a coast to coast attempt in 2012, Princess ½ then DL ½. Our cruises next year will eat up about half of my vacation time, since weve already been to WDW we can just do the new stuff (Food and Wine, Halloween stuff) and not worry about missing anything on a long weekend. Weve never been to DL before so I know well want to explore every inch, plus the 5 hour flight might just do DS in  hes not big on flying or sitting still for long periods  so I think thats best saved for a longer trip. But then again, its still a long way off, Ill see how it goes!

Thats a great idea, Rose, thank you! I know that ultimately Ive taught this behavior to DS by accommodating him, but it still frustrates me that he is SO inflexible! That experiment will start next week  and I might even use that pork recipe as my first me meal!



keenercam said:


> So, be proud of how fit you are now, but please do not allow anyone to make you feel ashamed of the beautiful woman you were a year ago.    You are still beautiful you!  Just a more fit version with the healthy outlook and attitude that brought you here and will keep you here.


While I understand your feelings about the picture (because I feel the same way about every picture of me from the last ten years!) ITA with Cam on this one!

Tracey  How exciting for your DH! 

Im done for the evening  have a great night everyone!

Bree


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Oh my gosh that sounds so scary.  Im glad you all were not too hurt.  Wow and the cop did nothing.
> 
> Your recipe sounds yummy.  I think I might give it a try with regular chicken breasts.  Thanks for sharing.



Very scary.  I'm glad your all okay.



My go to meal.

We keep teriyaki chicken breasts in the freezer (BJ's).  They can either be heated in the oven or Microwave.  Uncle Ben's heat and serve brown rice (90 seconds in the microwave) and a bag of frozen veggies.  Quick and easy  3 ingredients.  Keep in mind that I hate to cook.  We grill meats most nights and serve with simple veg and rice, potato or pasta.  Since DH cooks for himself and the boys several nights per week when I'm working, I keep lots of things in the freezer.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Just a few minutes to post some replies.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I almost forgot to congratulate our Biggest Losers this week.  Great job to all and especially to CC   Keep up the good work everyone!



Thanks! We are all doing very well!



pjlla said:


> Oh my!  I'm glad you took the time to get it checked.  Think of it like this.... imagine how great your biceps are going to be in four weeks!!   Feel better!!
> 
> WOOHOO to all the BL this week!!  Big congrats to CC!!  You are all pulling off some amazing percentages!!
> 
> Just rest today!  You can worry about getting started with some upper body work tomorrow.  Take care of that foot.... rest, ice, elevate!
> 
> DVR = Digital Video Recorder.... kind of like a computer hard drive for the TV.
> 
> Happy Wednesday morning friends!  I am pleased to say I did a relatively long run/walk today.... more than I have done in a long time.  It was tough but I am pleased with myself.  I've been feeling like a real slacker lately.  It wasn't my easiest run and certainly not my best time, but I did it.



Thanks Pamela! I decided to take yours and Deb's advice and take a day off. I'm tired, not hungry, and can't make it very far anyway. Great idea! And, I am hoping that this gives me some upper body strength too, now that you mention it.

Thanks for explaining a DVR. Sounds like a great invention!

WTG on the run!



keenercam said:


> CC- I am so sorry it is fractured, but it was obviously a smart thing to go to the doctor.  I hope your recovery is swift and painless. Be careful on those crutches.  Do you have to use them for 4 weeks?  Is the cast removable?  I know doctors are really trying to use those more these days to permit bathing.  Sending you get well pixie dust.
> 
> Congratulations to all of our LOSERS!!!  And most especially to CC!!!!  *It is so wonderful to see how many people are participating – that makes you a WINNER even if you aren’t a big LOSER*!!!



Thanks!

I am on crutches and in this cast-like thing until at least my follow-up appt early next week. I cannot take the cast off, unfortunately. WISH I could.

ITA with the bolded part!



tigger813 said:


> "Tracey – That recipe sounds great. Is it kind of like paella? Or jambalaya? The ingredients sound kind of like that. Can’t wait to try it."
> 
> 
> Cam, Yes, sorry it's actually a jambalaya. I forgot to write the name of the recipe. It's so simple, that's why I like to make it!!!!
> 
> Broke my rule but taking a break to have an early lunch. I made the Chicken Yellow Curry so I can get all the salt in early so I can wash it out with my water. Yes, it is a jar sauce from Trader Joe's. They also have the yellow and green. I mixed it with minute rice. DH and DD1 can have it before they head off to soccer later. When I can I eat my dinner earlier in the day and with having to go out at 4 and then again at 5:30 I figured I just eat it now.



Sounds really good! I would definitely need to eat it at lunchtime with all the salt too!



keenercam said:


> A sneak peak at the scale shows I should be getting that WHOOSH this week. I don't know why this is my body's pattern of losing, but I really do seem to lose significantly only every fourth week.  Looking back at all my WW charts, that has been my consistent pattern. At least knowing it allows me to prepare myself for it and not be too disappointed at the scale.



YAY! Not sure about the every 4 weeks thing. Glad you are taking it in stride!



mikamah said:


> I ran/walked 3 miles this morning and met some friends for bkfst which was a nice treat.  I don't get out often without michael, so it was fun to have a grown up meal.
> 
> CC- sorry your foot is broken.  Such a pain, in more ways than one.  I hope you're not too uncomfortable and it heals quickly.
> 
> A huge congrats to all our biggest losers this week!!!  CC- way to go on being number one!!!  Coaching really makes a big difference.



WTG on the run/walk! Glad you enjoyed your morning!

Thanks! The pain, literally, is getting much better. Thanks for asking!



my3princes said:


> Take it easy for a couple of days.  Your body needs all your energy to start the healing process



Will do! Glad you said that! (I have a tendancy to push too hard.)



goldcupmom said:


> Sad about your foot, CC!    Hopefully it will heal quickly and the time in a cast goes by super fast!
> 
> I forgot to tell you I &/or my dogs almost died Monday night.  Thank God DH was with us & had the pups.  Crossing the street behind our house, with the proper crosswalk light, 3 HS guys came flying thru the red light, cars honking, people in cars screaming at them,(it's all down a LONG steep hill & they just resurfaced so perfectly smooth).  1st one blew past DH & pups w/in about 2 ft.  2nd one started weaving & as he would have hit me, he crashed, but still hit me with arm, leg & board hard enough to bruise my thigh & calf.  He got up bleeding & took off.  I didn't see where the 3rd one ended up.  And there was a police officer in his car at the light who watched the whole thing & did nothing.  If I had had all 3 dogs like the night before, one of us would have gotten hit.  And it would have killed the yorkies & probably serioiusly hurt the husky.  If he had hit DH, he would have gone down as DH has bad knees & back.  SCARY!



Thanks!

So, so glad you are okay! Sorry about the bruise.



my3princes said:


> I'm still battling this stickin cold.  I've had it for a solid 13 days now.  The antibiotic took care of the sinus infection, but I still have a nasty cold.  So much phlegm this morning that I was actually throwing up   I ran a release form to school that my middle son had forgotten then headed back to bed for a couple of hours.  I do feel a bit better now, but it's definitely not gone.  DH has a horrible cold too, but he will never stay home sick.  youngest son was better this morning so he went to school.  We have open house/bbq at the elementary school tonight.  Tomorrow night is open house at the high school.  Busy nights ahead.  I need to run to the grocery store to pick up beverages for tonight and I need healthy options for home since we seem to have only crap in the house right now.



Hope you are feeling better and have a great night! Sounds like you have some busy days ahead of you.



MacG said:


> Just returned from the gym.....40min elliptical session. I'm trying to get a workout in at least 5 days a week now....motivated by all of you here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few foods from the DCL that I would like. I loved having egg beater omelets each morning and honeydew melon. The melon was always sweet and juicy....I can never pick good melon from the store. I liked the omelets because they were made to order and I would always ask for vegetables and walk away. After a few minutes someone would bring a delicious omelet to my table.  It was fun to see what I would get and I don't think I got the same one twice. I would love to have someone make me surprise vegetable omelets each day with perfectly ripe fruit on the side



Those omelets sound great! I love melon too, but have the same problem. Sounds delicious!

WTG on the workout!



keenercam said:


> What is everyone else having for lunch?



Does an apple count? I'm guess not. Dinner will likely be more filling. I'm just not hungry. I think it's because I was up so late last night. Hoping I'll be able to eat more tomorrow.

Dinner, FWIW, will be 1/2 chicken breast, at least 1 cup of broccoli, 1 cup of milk, and a banana. If not more. Just not sure what yet.



brinalyn530 said:


> CC – That stinks about your foot! Don’t let this derail you though – you still have control over your eating and can get in some exercising. Jillian says in a few of her videos that punches are good cardio when you have a lower body injury – maybe that can get your heartrate up without hindering your recovery? AND… Congrats on being our biggest loser   ! You have worked so hard, I know that your foot isn’t going to keep you from reaching your goals!



Thank you for your wonderful reply Bree! I was thinking about punching. Not sure how long I can go for, but it'll be a nice way to supplement strength training. Maybe alternating every 30 seconds, like on the 30-Day Shred. Thank you again!

Glad you liked the recipe too. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I have a new strategy for the "I just got home and I want to eat something" issue. I usually have a salad with my dinner. Tonight I'm moving the salad up to when I get home, I know that will keep me out of the pantry! I will be plenty full with salmon and brown rice later.
> 
> *CC* -- So sorry to hear about your foot!



Thanks Maria!

I love your new strategy!



tigger813 said:


> Congrats CC on a great loss!!!!!
> 
> Just finished my 5K. Won't be walking the track tonight as DD2 says she doesn't want to go over after dancing. She's acting kind of tired this afternoon. Glad she only had a half day. She wants to play with one of the neighbors this afternoon. I'll take her temp again before we do. She actually said she didn't want to go to dancing but we'll see. She loves it but is just wiped out. DH said she made a lot of noise during the night so he's not sure she slept very well. I didn't hear a thing until the alarm went off at 5:10.



Thanks Tracey!

Hope DD2 is okay!



Rose&Mike said:


> As for the picky eater, my suggestion is pick one a night week where you cook what you want. If he doesn't want it, he can have a pb&J (or something similar). You're doing several things by doing this. 1. exposing him to more foods. 2. showing him that other peoples needs and wants matter. 3. showing him that his mom is separate from him and has her own tastes and needs. Sometimes I think DS just thought I existed to meet his every need. I taught him this, by never putting myself first. Just a thought.



ITA Rose! Very well said! Growing up, I hated pork and meatloaf. My parents made them anyway. Now, I love both! I could have pork and chicken breast alternating days, with maybe some ground turkey breast thrown in on occasion.



pjlla said:


> I had to think what WWOHP might be... but then the lightbulb went on!  He must be excited about going.  We aren't HP fans here, but for those that are, I'm sure it must be fabulous!
> 
> Good afternoon everyone!  I came on to post a recipe for today's QOTD!!



I had to think about it too!

Love your recipe. Anything that you can eat half of for 6 points is on my meal plan! We also love a good Sunday morning breakfast. Much better sounding and more point-friendly than our usual 6-points each muffins.



Rose&Mike said:


> Here is a before and after. The first picture is from parent's weekend last year. The shirt is now huge on me. The second pic is from this weekend.



Rose, you look amazing! In both pics!



50sjayne said:


> ***Maybe a little hotsauce to make up for the lack of water in the corn! We have 6-7 bottles of the stuff I got on some coupon deal...Ok I'm takin' some chicken out now.



Yumm. Sound delish!



Connie96 said:


> For all who asked... DD woke up at 4am burning completely up. I gave her more Motrin and called the doctor when we got up just after 8. Sure enough... I took her in, paid the $30 co-pay and POOF! The fever has dropped from 102 down to about 99. And, the doc just confirmed what I suspected anyway... it looks like a virus and we just have to wait it out. Hopefully we'll be back to normal (or close enough) by tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats to the TOP TEN and ALL our losers this week. Way to go, CC!!!



Thanks!

Sorry about DD! Viruses are awful! Like I said to my mom about yesterday, at least the dr confirmed the truth. Not that I like the truth either, but you KWIM. Hope she wakes up perfectly tomorrow morning!


Okay, I am beginning to feel hungry. The banana is in my bedroom. Maybe I will eat that now and have another veggie at dinner.

Thanks again for all the support!

CC



Rose&Mike said:


> *****If you all get a minute, it would be great if you could copy and paste your recipes to the BL recipe thread--it's on the wish boards at the top under eating healthy. I've seen some great recipes today. I will be happy to update the master list. Thanks!*



Will do!


----------



## keenercam

CC -- When I was in bed for 2 weeks after my bone graft, Howard and Andrew took very good care of me, food-wise.  Every morning, Howard brought me a cold bottle of water, a cup of coffee (skim milk & sweet n low) and something for breakfast like a WW breakfast sandwich or a sandwich thin with some kind of protein on it.  

Andrew packed a cooler bag for me with a frozen bottle of water, a cooked lean cuisine panini wrapped in wax paper, an apple & a 100 calorie snack pack.  All of that got me through until dinner.  

For dinner, Howard would make me a protein (usually chicken breast), a green vegetable, and some kind of starch (usually brown rice).  For dessert, he'd bring me whatever I wanted at that point, but most times it was sugar free jello topped with cool whip.  Once in a while it was a single devil dog.

I lost weight during those 2 weeks, not because I was hungry, but because I planned all my meals and asked for what I wanted and was able to control how many points I was taking in.  Everyone told me I should have just eaten whatever I wanted since I was stuck in bed, but I figured it was an opportunity to get started on healthy eating habits.    I hope your parents will help you so that you are getting enough to eat during the day. It definitely does not sound like what your Mom left you was sufficient for breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Michele1377

Rose&Mike said:


> Here is a before and after. The first picture is from parent's weekend last year.



You look great!!!


----------



## donac

This is going to be a short note.  

Today was quieter than yesterday and I got a lot of things done.  

I wanted to come on this morning but the boards were down again.  By the time I got back here this afternoon there were 5 pages to read.

Congrats to all the winners especially cc.  I think it came at a good time for cc.  Sorry to hear about your foot.  Don't stress the foot too much.   Make sure that you elevate it and ice it when you can.  Ice the ankle.  That's what I was told when I had my toe surgery last year. 

I have some things to do tonight so I willtry again tomorrow morning.  Hopefully the boards won't be down again.  

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thanks for all the comments and complements.  I hear what everyone is saying, and I am sure I would say the same to everyone as well, but the person last year was not the me I am today. I was so unhappy, was feeling horrible, and really just wanted to crawl in bed and stay there. I was having so many hot flashes I couldn't even stand to be outside. My diet was horrible and my activity level was just about 0. Maybe that's what I'm seeing in the picture. I don't know. I will keep thinking about it. It's all a process right. Today I see the person that has been missing for years. I don't know where she went, but I'm glad she's back. 

I was cleaning out my email and found this sparkpeople blog post which I thought better explained things.

http://www.sparkpeople.com/mypage_public_journal_individual.asp?blog_id=3579672


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Thanks Dona! It was nice to wake this morning and see that I was the BL. Everyone's compliments today were so great-really made me feel better and see the light at the end of the tunnel. 

Cam, I just ate dinner. It wasn't much but better than nothing. My mom was really helpful and cut up some chicken for me and put it on top of some salad. I also had a glass of milk and some broccoli and a banana. I am really full, but know that I am way under my calorie needs for the day. I just tracked on WWonline and I've only had 5 points for the day. SP said I've had just over 400 calories. I like the idea of being left a cooked LC. I know I need to eat more and I am definitely planning to ask more of my mom. She showed me today that she is willing to help, so I'm going to ask for as much help as possible. Thanks for sharing what helped you! 

I already PMed Shannon a request for indefinite excused weigh-ins. I can't go down stairs to get into my basement where the Wii balance board is and that's what I use as my scale. Plus, the cast-like thing weighs easily 5 pounds. I am hoping to see a loss when I am able to weigh-in again, but I do not want it to be because I'm eating less than 500 calories a day. Thanks again Cam! And thanks again to everyone for your support through this long 36-hours!

CC


----------



## cclovesdis

Dona-I just reread your post. I will definitely ice the ankle. Thanks for the info!


----------



## cruisindisney

This recipe doesn't have just 5 ingredients, but it's so good, Hungry Girl Crab Cakes.  My husband likes them better than regular cakes, probably because there is so much more crab in them and not much filler.  I make some adjustments, no cheese, can't find dijonaise, so I use dijon mustard and I add some old bay seasoning.  

http://www.hungry-girl.com/chew/chewdetails.php?isid=1692


----------



## jenanderson

Oh my!  I have to say I started this at 6 AM this morning.  I am now adding this note at the top and finishing it at 7:10 PM!  What happened to my day???    I still have to catch up with all the other posts...we will see how far I get!



keenercam said:


> Jen - I hope your day was a good mix of productivity and taking it easy.  Did you get out for your "preview run" of 3 miles before your run with DH?



My day was CRAZY yesterday as well!  It was really productive though - I cleaned DS's closet (reorganized it and sorted out every piece of clothing), I emptied out our linen closet and reorganized that (3 boxes ready to go to the thrift store), did 5 loads of laundry, cleaned more big clothes out of my closet and found a place for all my running clothing and many other little things.  As a result, I did not get my "preview run" in but did get my 3 miles done with DH.  It was a horrible run though.



Connie96 said:


> My new running shoes arrived today!  You know what's weird, though? It's the same brand, same model, same size as the pair I already have, but a different color and... they are signficantly bigger than my other pair. I'm going to run in them this evening, but I don't know if I need to return them for a smaller size or if this is just a fluky pair and I need to order another pair in the same size... I guess I'll just call them and see if they can offer any suggestions that won't cost me a fortune in return shipping.



Connie - I just did the same thing.  New shoes, same brand, same model, etc.  They are a different color and they also feel different.  I am trying to get used to them but I miss my old shoes that were so nicely broke in.  



jbm02 said:


> As for "Chipper Jen"....Jen might bust a gut while reading that!!!
> 
> I am in the 140s and am so afraid of falling back to the 150s.  Working toward the 130s...
> 
> Ran 5.3 on the dreadmill today.  I am working on my tempo runs and was able to do it about 9:45.    I really, really want to keep my half at 10 - 10:15 min miles but am afraid that I am not ready for it (yes, I'm whining.  But I am afraid to feel confident, you know??) The half is on Oct 10.  It seemed like so long away for so long - and now it seems way, way too close!!



"Chipper Jen" . . .  is right!  You should have seen how I complained about 3 miles today!  Your run time is so great and you will be totally ready for your half. You should feel really confident and I bet you will be running circles around me at the Princess!  

BTW - I am so proud of your weight loss!  You will NOT fall back to the 150s and you will see the 130s so soon!  Just think of how great we BOTH will look in Florida in February!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> I had been feeling pretty good about myself until he started talking, then I started feeling like I must have been really awful looking last year. Anyhow, just trying to wrap my head around it.
> 
> I need to find what page the post about your mud run was on. I missed it!
> 
> And it was 98 today! Yes 98. We probably won't run until 7 or so.



Rose -  Hugs about the comments.  I have the same thoughts often when people say things to me.  I tutor a girl and her mom said to me..."You've lost so much weight and I can't believe how great you look.  I knew you could use to lose weight and now don't you feel great?"  My comment to her was that yes, I do feel great now ...thank you.  I mean what else can you even say.  She said some other things as well but to be honest at that point I was barely listening.  

Mud run = page 61

I had wanted to run after school tonight but it is now raining, blowing and only 60°.  I guess I will be skipping it.  



cruisindisney said:


> Good news, she called me skinny and I have lost 80 lbs from my highest weight!



  You are doing great!!!   



goldcupmom said:


> Did 4.84 miles before 8 a.m., then 1.6 tonight.  Ran errands all day in between.
> Then driving DD to UNM, running to Trader Joes & then having coffee while she is in class.  Then early lunch before taking her to get fitted for her TMJ mouth thing & visit the craniofacial massage guy.  We'll probably end up doing some browsing after & then I have to do major money moving at the Credit Union.  Hopefully we will be home before 4 & after dinner I MUST WALK!!!!  Not walking in the morning really throws my day off.  But, it is supposed to storm most of the day, so plans may change.....when don't they????!



WOW!  Crazy busy days for you too!  Great job on getting in the exercise!  



Connie96 said:


> I had a really good run this evening. In the same 1 hour of run time (run 4, walk 1, 12 times) that I've been doing for the past several weeks and covering between 4.75 (in extreme heat) and 5.25 on the better days, I covered 5.7 miles tonight. I didn't get started until nearly dark (with mace in one hand and flashlight in the other)



You are doing so great with your runs!  I have to say the image I got of you with the mace and the flashlight while running cracked me up though.  



cclovesdis said:


> I have a fracture in one of the bones on my left foot. I am now in a cast-like thing that cannot get wet and worst of all, I cannot exercise for at least 4 weeks.



Oh CC - I am so sorry to read this.  You have been doing incredible with your exercise and weight loss.  This is just a new little challenge for you - you will keep going strong even though the exercise has to change a little.    I hope the food feels better really soon!  

  Congrats on being our biggest loser!!!!  You are a total inspiration to me right now!  



LuvBaloo said:


> Tonight I went to my first "intro to belly dancing" class.  It runs for 1 hour a week for 4 weeks, and I was the only student, so it was great personalized instruction.  It was fun, and some things felt good, and some things I really just didn't get, but it was enjoyable exercise



I would LOVE to try belly dancing.  You will have to share what you think about it each week.  I have heard that it is so good for toning up.  



flipflopmom said:


> I did get the bread pudding recipe at Ohana, but I haven't made it yet.  It has to bake for an hour, and it's been too hot to heat up the kitchen like that.  Maybe this summer.



Taryn - You HAVE to try it at home, it is so good!  I did get the recipe and have made it because I love it.  I wouldn't make it unless you have a lot of people to help eat it...it is a huge serving.

I hope you are feeling better soon.  I know it is no fun being sick...let alone being sick when  you are so responsible for so many things.  Take care of yourself and get well!



Michele1377 said:


> Today is the first day of my favorite season!!! I have so much to do today and I am feeling very overwhelmed, but at least I already got my walk in for the day -



Great job at getting your walk in!    I know that when I am feeling overwhelmed, exercise makes it so much better.


----------



## mikamah

Rose- I love both pictures of you and your son.  He is a cutie, and you both look so happy to be with each other.  That is your son right?  You look so young, it could be your husband.   I hear what you are saying, and the blog entry describes it so well.  Pictures do see the truth, but not always.  When I looked at the race pictures from the last race I did, the first one i saw of me was horrible, but the second pic, I thought I looked pretty good, and how I see myself, but I wonder which one I really look like.  

My recipe is  Easy Mexican Soup
 1 can chicken broth
 1 can chicken or 1 cup cooked chicken ( I don't care for the canned chicken)
 1 can diced tomatoes
 1 can fat free refried beans
 1 can corn
 1 can black beans
 1 jar salsa
    Mix all together and simmer til hot.

 I know I cheated with 7 items, but it's a very quick and easy recipe, and the salsa adds the spices for you, so there, I'm a cheater.

Off to get the boy in bed and the watch Criminal Minds.  

Have a great night.


----------



## my3princes

We had a nice time at the bbq tonight.  I ate one hot dog and had a single bite of 2 different desserts, but decided that neither was worth the points so I threw them out   I think that is a success.


----------



## keenercam

donac said:


> Today was quieter than yesterday and I got a lot of things done.



Yay for the productive day!  I find that cooler weather always inspires me to be more energetic.  Is the season change inspiring to you?



cclovesdis said:


> Cam, I just ate dinner. It wasn't much but better than nothing. My mom was really helpful and cut up some chicken for me and put it on top of some salad. I also had a glass of milk and some broccoli and a banana. I am really full, but know that I am way under my calorie needs for the day. I just tracked on WWonline and I've only had 5 points for the day. SP said I've had just over 400 calories. I like the idea of being left a cooked LC. I know I need to eat more and I am definitely planning to ask more of my mom. She showed me today that she is willing to help, so I'm going to ask for as much help as possible. Thanks for sharing what helped you!



Okay, kiddo. That is definitely NOT enough food for any person in a given day.  I hope you will have the courage to ask your Mom or Dad for something else if you are still hungry.  And for lunches, even though you are watching your sodium, definitely consider having one of your parents leave you food in a cooler, even if it is a lunchmeat sandwich or a lean cusine panini  or the lilke.  This week's topic at WW is "Asking for help"  and it is something I've always struggled with. Hopefully, you will be able to live that lesson right now when you need help.



cruisindisney said:


> This recipe doesn't have just 5 ingredients, but it's so good, Hungry Girl Crab Cakes.  My husband likes them better than regular cakes, probably because there is so much more crab in them and not much filler.  I make some adjustments, no cheese, can't find dijonaise, so I use dijon mustard and I add some old bay seasoning.
> 
> http://www.hungry-girl.com/chew/chewdetails.php?isid=1692



I LOVE HG recipes! Thanks for the link. Howard loves crab cakes so I will have to give these a try.



jenanderson said:


> My day was CRAZY yesterday as well!  It was really productive though - I cleaned DS's closet (reorganized it and sorted out every piece of clothing), I emptied out our linen closet and reorganized that (3 boxes ready to go to the thrift store), did 5 loads of laundry, cleaned more big clothes out of my closet and found a place for all my running clothing and many other little things.  As a result, I did not get my "preview run" in but did get my 3 miles done with DH.  It was a horrible run though.


WOW!  Just one more way you ROCK!!    So, when are you coming to my house to help me get that organized and be that productive? LOL!  BTW, we all have stonker runs.  Glad you don't let it get you down.  



mikamah said:


> My recipe is  Easy Mexican Soup
> 1 can chicken broth
> 1 can chicken or 1 cup cooked chicken ( I don't care for the canned chicken)
> 1 can diced tomatoes
> 1 can fat free refried beans
> 1 can corn
> 1 can black beans
> 1 jar salsa
> Mix all together and simmer til hot.



WOW! Another recipe that sounds right up my alley.  I am going to write all of these on recipe cards, you know.  Gee, not that my motive in choosing that for the QOTD was selfish or anything  but WHEW! am I glad that I have lots of new recipes to add to my repertoire!  

So, I bagged the band parents' meeting tonight. I was just exhausted and couldn't bring myself to steer Max (my car, for anyone who might not have heard me talk/gush about him before) away from home towards DS's school.  So, I went and got my nails taken care of (11 days late -- eek!) and that gives me tomorrow night to pack for our trip to South Bend, Indiana for a Notre Dame football game.    I'll also deal with clutter and writing the bills tomorrow night since I'm sure Jen isn't going to show up on my doorstep to get me organized and back on track.    Unfortunately, I arrived home hungry and ate too much too quickly (oh, NOO!! not the night before weigh in!!!!!   ).  I'm well within my points, so I'm not going to worry. 

Have a great night, everyone!


----------



## keenercam

my3princes said:


> We had a nice time at the bbq tonight.  I ate one hot dog and had a single bite of 2 different desserts, but decided that neither was worth the points so I threw them out   I think that is a success.



WOW!  Awesome behavior!!!  You should be so proud of yourself!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I have really enjoyed reading all the recipies today.  I need to make my way to the recipe board and start making some new meals.  The choices are getting a little boring around here.

I had a work meeting tonight that lasted from 5p-8p.  I only saw my boys for about 15min before they had to get to bed.  Most of the time was spent trying to get them to clean up thier mess and get ready for bed.  

I am feeling kind of sad and depressed tonight.  Not sure why.  Maybe just the stress of the day.  Some days I get so overwhelmed with everything.....amount of stuff I need to do at work, getting ryan all he needs for kindergarten..homework, fundraising, etc., finances are a little hairy right now and that has me stressing.  Dh is having issues at his job....basically overworked and the president of the company is a complete idiot.  Everyone in the company are complaining about how they cant take working there anymore.  He comes home at night drained and miserable.  I think it just all has taken a toll on me today.

Hopefully after a good night sleep I will be back to my cheery feeling self in the morning.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## jenanderson

brinalyn530 said:


> Jen A  I found out yesterday that the MCM has a mud run in the summer - only 3 and a half miles, so not as challenging as yours  and I have marked the registration date on my calendar. Thank you for inspiring me to get dirty  !
> 
> A coworker of mine and his wife and I are doing the 100 pushups and 200 sit ups challenges, we started this week  Im pretty excited! I discovered that I am highly motivated by competition, which I am not entirely convinced is a good thing, so having someone to compete with is probably the only way Id stick with those programs.



I am so happy that I have inspired someone else to try mud!    Seriously, it was the best race ever and I plan on doing as many as I can afford to do next year!

 WOW!  I am motivated by competition but 100 pushups...you are incredible!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> This is so fun, I want to do both my first and screen names!
> 
> M  Meticulous
> A  Athletic
> R  Reader
> I   Innovative
> A  Appreciative
> 
> W  Writer
> O  Organized
> R   Realistic
> F   Friendly
> I   Involved
> E  Energetic
> D  Deliberate
> O  Open-minded
> O  Objective
> D  Detailed
> L  Laughing
> E  Eager
> S  Sci Fi Fan



Maria - Love that you did both names!  Seriously, I really struggled with the task and yours are great!



Rose&Mike said:


> Here is a before and after. The first picture is from parent's weekend last year. The shirt is now huge on me. The second pic is from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what bothered me about the comments the other parent made this weekend, is that I was kidding myself last year that I wasn't really THAT overweight. I'm trying not to beat myself up about it. I don't even recognize the person in the old picture and I want to get rid of all copies, but I really need the reminder of where I was, and how far I've come.





keenercam said:


> Okay, Rose? Seriously? You were so beautiful in that picture from last year.  You may feel you were significantly overweight, but you don't look obese or large or sloppy in that picture. I'm sorry that you want to discard it -- I think it is a wonderful picture of what you looked like a year ago.  The fact is that you LOOK totally different this year.  You look very fit and trim.  You look beautiful in the second picture, too.  But there is nothing ugly about the picture from last year.
> I think sometimes, when we look at old pictures, we don't just look at the picture objectively.  We superimpose on it the memories that it brings back of how we felt about ourselves at that point in time.  So, while the picture doesn't look bad to anyone else, you look at it and think about how much you wanted to lose weight and how far you felt you had to go.
> 
> So, keep the picture.  It is the "baseline". It is where you were and it helps you to recognize and appreciate not just how much you've accomplished in a year, but it brings with it a recognition of how hard you worked to get where you are right now.  So, be proud of how fit you are now, but please do not allow anyone to make you feel ashamed of the beautiful woman you were a year ago.    You are still beautiful you!  Just a more fit version with the healthy outlook and attitude that brought you here and will keep you here.
> 
> Okay. Off my soapbox. Sorry.



I just have to say...Cam says it beautifully.  You do look beautiful in BOTH pictures.  I do get your point but I am working at taking Cam's point of view more often.  I know that when I look at the old photos, I am embarrassed and ashamed and so many bad feelings come to mind.  I am trying to look at them and see all the good things about me - how I was still the giving and loving person and that I always tried to look and be the best I could be.  When I look at the current photos of me, I really have to be amazed but still realize that it is me...the same insides but just a healthier outside.  I don't know if that makes any sense but either way...you look great!



keenercam said:


> WOW!  Just one more way you ROCK!!    So, when are you coming to my house to help me get that organized and be that productive? LOL!  BTW, we all have stonker runs.  Glad you don't let it get you down.



You should see how unorganized my house is in so many places...this is why it took me all day to get 3 closets organized!    I am really working at using the days that I don't work to be more productive around our house.


----------



## jenanderson

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am feeling kind of sad and depressed tonight.  Not sure why.  Maybe just the stress of the day.  Some days I get so overwhelmed with everything.....amount of stuff I need to do at work, getting ryan all he needs for kindergarten..homework, fundraising, etc., finances are a little hairy right now and that has me stressing.  Dh is having issues at his job....basically overworked and the president of the company is a complete idiot.  Everyone in the company are complaining about how they cant take working there anymore.  He comes home at night drained and miserable.  I think it just all has taken a toll on me today.



 Sorry you are having such a down sort of day.  I don't have any words of advice for you but just wanted to say we are here to listen and support.  

I was going to post my own feeling sort of down post tonight.  I think many of us are a bit overwhelmed at the start of the school year.  It seems like so much is going on for everyone with jobs and families and just life.  I hope that things settle down for all of us.

I have come to a really important realization tonight that I have to learn to deal with.  I have been WAY off track with my eating and exercise since the mud run.  I then had to look back at my race before that and realized it took me 3 weeks after my half marathon to get back into the swing of things.  Then I looked and realized that my race before that caused me to get off track as well.  It seems that I work so hard and focus so hard on a race and then do the race and then have several weeks of being off track.  I will accept that in some ways I deserve a bit of a break but I need to learn how to not take so much of a break.  I need to learn how to make a plan for how to deal with the after part when I have races.  I would love to hear from the rest of you who do races if you have this problem at all.  

So for tonight, feeling a bit out of control again.  Feel like I have a major gut problem happening.  Know I need to get back at it.  Just not focusing.  Going to go to bed and hope that when I get up tomorrow I can get back on track - since I know I have another race in 5 weeks it will have to happen soon.

Night everyone!
Jen


----------



## Cupcaker

Today was another hectic day for me too.  I have a feeling its going to be like this at least for another two months  Ive been thinking all day of what recipe to post.  I figured I'll just post a couple that I know off the top of my head:

From Hungry-girl
low fat crescent rolls
turkey hot dogs
fat free cheddar cheese slices

cut cheese slices in half to make two triangles.  roll out the crescent rolls so that they are flat triangles.  put a cheese triangle on top of the crescent roll triangle.  wrap around the hot dog.

So this is like a cheesey pig in a blanket, thats anywhere from 200-250 calories.

My go-to salad
baby spinach
dried cranberries
chopped nuts (walnuts or almonds)
cheese (e.g. fetta, queso fresco)
chopped apple or pear or even strawberries
low fat rasberry vinnaigrette

Sometimes, like today, I just had the spinach, cranberries, and dressing.  You can "dress it up" with all these ingredients or just work with what you have or like.  People love this salad when I make it for a party.  Its so simple.

Southwestern type salad
lettuce
chopped red onion
corn kernals (from small can)
whole black beans (also can be from can)
chopped cilantro
shredded chicken tossed lightly in bbq sauce

Again, just like the other salad, you just put in as much as you like.  I have also crushed a tortilla chip on top for the extra crunch. No dressing is really needed because you have the chicken lightly coated with bbq sauce.

strawberry smothie
frozen strawberries (if you buy some and freeze them yourself, they taste better)
milk, of your choice, even soy milk
1 packet of splenda

I do this as a morning drink during the summer because its refreshing.  I like to use my Magic Bullet for it.  I just add milk till I get the consistency I like.

As you can tell, I like fast easy recipes.  Oh and here is the link to the wonton soup I made yesterday.  I just added more veggies than called for.  Also I found this good honey glazed salmon recipe I made the other day.  I was trying to look for something like miso glazed salmon and fell across this recipe.  I would definitely make it again.  Sorry I recipe-overloaded you guys!  

Congrats to CC on being the BL! Sorry to hear about the fracture.  For all of you who are not feeling well- physically and mentally- hope it passes quickly.  I too am mentally exhausted with all the work I have lately.  Im looking foward to a better tomorrow!


----------



## corinnak

I think the thread is passing me by again!  Sorry to be so in-and-out lately.  I think part of the issue is that my head has not been in the game very well so far this challenge.  I'm getting there, though.  I'm going to start with a couple of replies and then a few (ahem) QOTD's from the archive...




jenanderson said:


> I have come to a really important realization tonight that I have to learn to deal with.  I have been WAY off track with my eating and exercise since the mud run.  I then had to look back at my race before that and realized it took me 3 weeks after my half marathon to get back into the swing of things.  Then I looked and realized that my race before that caused me to get off track as well.  It seems that I work so hard and focus so hard on a race and then do the race and then have several weeks of being off track.  I will accept that in some ways I deserve a bit of a break but I need to learn how to not take so much of a break.  I need to learn how to make a plan for how to deal with the after part when I have races.  I would love to hear from the rest of you who do races if you have this problem at all.



Jen -   I've been there.  I probably AM there.  I just wrote a blog post for WW online today, but that darned site won't let me post it.  Maybe I'll post it and the preceeding one here in a bit - they kind of go together.  



jenanderson said:


> I am so happy that I have inspired someone else to try mud!    Seriously, it was the best race ever and I plan on doing as many as I can afford to do next year!



You make me want to MUD next year as well.  Keep me posted about what you're doing and maybe I'll join you for one (if that would be OK)!

Rose - I agree with the others - both pictures are good, BUT I know what you mean about wanting to hide/hide from old pictures, too!  I want to forget that I ever was where I started.  When I was there, I wanted to forget that I was there.  I look back now and I see that, yes, I was bigger, but there were still good things about me then, and over the past few weeks, I've been realizing that while many people when they are overweight feel that there is a thin person hiding inside, waiting to emerge, I definitely feel that inside my now much smaller body, that overweight, unhappy Corinna is ready to come right back out if I just give her the chance.  And that's a little worrisome.  I don't know if you have some of those same thoughts, but I thought I'd put it out there because it seems like we have had similar feelings about our old pictures.



I was inspired by two quotes this week.  One is from the somewhat questionable new sitcom, Mike and Molly.  Some of the jokes, I found highly offensive.  Some, I thought, were funny.  But this bit of testimony from Molly really hit home:



> Molly: ...and you know, I'm never gonna be a Size 2, and that's fine, because I happen to like who I am. There's nothing wrong with me as a person. I'm smart, I'm funny...I recycle! [last part said with a twirl]....I just wanna learn to control my eating....



Part of the problem I had and have is that I really didn't happen to like who I was a couple of years ago (and sometimes even now), even though I was smart, funny and a recycler.

The other is from This Runner's World Article:



> It is the runner in me who understands that the beauty of my body is in the things it can do, not the way it looks doing them.



I'm trying to embrace this one, but I'm also trying to remember that even if my body doesn't do things as efficiently or elegantly as others' bodies do, the fact that it can do them at all is still a bit of a miracle.

Now I'm going to see about those blog posts and maybe that Disneyland Half photo.    - I noticed Stephanie gave the OK a while ago, but I'd not gotten around to loading it to photobucket yet!


----------



## corinnak

All righty, I'd just post the links for these, but man, that WW community is really not cooperating right now.  Obviously, if it's not of interest....skip onward.  

_September 21, 2010_
*Slipping*

Why is it sooo easy to slip back into old habits, old thought processes, old numbers on the scale??  I have been maintaining at my original weight goal for a while now, but am having a hard time getting it together to lose "the last 5 pounds" again. 

I find this somewhat embarrassing - I was supposed to have this together.  I was supposed to be on track for the rest of my life.  I don't want to be the person who "lost all that weight and then gained it all back, plus more" again.

I know I can stop it here.  I can reverse this trend here.  I also know that I've somehow allowed some of my "Danger" behaviors to creep back in.  It's easy to be complacent when my pants fit and I can still run, but I need to turn this around now, before my pants don't fit, before my running is impacted.  Because if I don't turn it around, it is a matter of time before I end up at rock bottom once again. 

I thought I had made peace with the fact that this is a lifetime challenge, that I will need to be careful and mindful for the rest of my life.  I fee like I've lost sight of where my thoughts were a few months ago.

It's harder to do where I am now, because I am at a weight where people would say "But you don't need to lose weight."   This is a tough time of year (as are they all) because of the weather change - something about the colder weather weakens my resolve a bit.

Finally, I realized what I've been doing lately - it's boredom/procrastination eating.  I'm not hungry, but apparently food is the what I can think of to avoid cleaning the bathroom.  It's silly!  And it's a sign that I need to take charge of more than one aspect of my life, too.

I am still not back into the "lifetime" range for WW, but I've been home several weeks and haven't made it to a meeting yet, because I keep thinking I'll lose and then go back to my nice, free meeting.  Well, this is it - I'm going to go to my favorite leader's meeting on Friday and if I pay, I pay.

Until then, Track, Spin, Water, Track, Track, Run, Track, TRX, Track, Swim, Track, here a Track, there a Track, everywhere a Track Track.    Oh, and keep my hand out of the cereal box as well.


_September 22, 2010_
*How to Climb Up Instead of Slipping Down*

Step One:  Stop Being Complacent!  If you are standing on a slippery 
slope, if you just stand there, the natural tendency is to slide slowly 
downward, and gain speed as you go.  

Step Two:  Decide Where You
Want to Go!  Moving around randomly, occasionally or in a sideways 
fashion isn't going to get you to the top of the slippery slope, but if 
you have a clear objective, you can work towards it.

Step Three: 
Move Toward That Objective Slowly, Carefully and with Purpose.  If you 
try to run on ice, you fall down, but if you inch your way slowly and 
carefully, you can make a lot of progress.

Step Four:  Don't Look Down!  Keep on moving forward until you reach safety.  

Now of course on this journey, there is no such thing as true "Safety" but 
there is a place where it's all slightly less slick and sloped.

I realize that I've gone through the summer with a certain amount of 
complacency.  I haven't been training hard for any races, I haven't been
able to get my brain fully back into the WW groove.  I need something 
to focus on, to work toward.  And frankly, having a focal point even 
when you're just trying to stay where you are always, always helps with 
balance.  

While I was out running today, I remembered that a friend had 
offered to pace me to a 2 hour half marathon at the end of October.  I 
had scoffed and said I was nowhere near that right now.  Which is 
probably true.  However, I have 5 weeks, and if I don't strive for it, I
may never get any closer to a 2 hour half than I have already been.  I 
think that having more focus in my training will help me have more
focus with food as well.  It has in the past, anyway.  

I often think that striving for goals is more important to me than meeting them.When I meet them, suddenly that focal point I'd been using to keep my balance is gone and until I find another one, I often start to lapse or 
relapse.  Until I find another goal - something I WANT - and catch my balance again.  Maybe someday I'll be able to focus without a clear goal to grab onto, but until then, I'm going to have to go with what works right now.


----------



## corinnak

And finally, the moment we've all been waiting for:  The photo from the Disneyland Half Marathon Biggest Loser mini-meet!  I was so impressed with Stephanie's WISH gear - we never would have spotted you if not for that visor!  it was wonderful to have the chance to meet you, Stephanie!  I hope to see you at many more events in the future!


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> My stomach feels like crap last night and today.  Not sure what it is??? Hopefully after breakfast it feels better.  I really feel like just laying in bed all day and watching tv.


See, told ya!  You caught my "bug"



lisah0711 said:


> I can't wait to get out my measuring tape on Friday for WIN! .  Last, but not least, I'm just ready.  Ready to be out of the 200's and have a real shot at it.  Maybe I had an "ah-ha moment" and missed it but the effect is the same?


Lisa - you are so "ready" right now!  No wonder you are so excited to get out your measuring tape - you are rocking it!



tigger813 said:


> I'm starting the weight loss challenge at the WC tonight. I will alternate between Wed and Thurs night meetings. Cash prizes are inspiring and the extra money would be great for Christmas and after.


Sounds like a great incentive.  You are really doing a great, great job!



Rose&Mike said:


> My boss has two boys about the same age and she said that's just what we do--we worry about our kids. The good news is I am not at all stressed about the race, since I'm using all my stress energy to worry about DS


No matter how old they are.  My mom still stresses over us, and we are 35, 47 and 50!  Yep!  I was the oops!



cclovesdis said:


> I'm really quite miserable. I can't go down stairs, so I can't even bring my laundry to the laundry room.


So sorry CC, but I'm sure your laundry queen mama will be glad to take it down for you!  YOU NEED TO EAT MORE!  MAKE SURE THEY LEAVE YOU MORE FOOD!  Hello, even people in prison get more than that!



pjlla said:


> Is this the morning prayer time?  I need to have DD check and see if they have anything like this at her school.Wow... they even do it at the little kids level?? NICE!Yup... it is scary that they tie themselves so closely to WHAT they do.  I love that she is so active and has found a healthy activity that she absolutely LOVES.... but I wish she would remember she is SO MUCH MORE!!Ummmmm, I know it isn't exactly the kind of recipe to share here on the BL thread, but if you have a chance sometime, could you PM it to me?? I'd love to try it sometime.DVR = Digital Video Recorder.... kind of like a computer hard drive for the TV. Comes as part of our satellite receiver box.  AMAZING invention!!


P- I think part of it, at least for AK, is that she's sacrificed so much to be a gymnast.  She's had to give up the activities she was doing w/ friends, they play softball together, girl scouts, etc.  At times, I think she doesn't want that sacrifice to be for nothing...  As for the recipe, I googled disboards ohana bread pudding and found it on here.  AND I LOVE MY DVR.  Although, I used to do sit ups and pushups, or clean, during commercials.  Now I don't have that time anymore.



keenercam said:


> Taryn  Fighter is by Christina Aguilera.  I am so sorry that you have been sick.  Have you done anything differently as far as what you are eating?  I was hoping you were going to be feeling better today  it is awful to have to go into work sick.


Well, the last few days, it has been different, NOT MUCH!  Up until then, yes, I had a few things I shouldn't, liquid and solid, but there is a bug going around pre-k and k, and a lot of the school.  I tend to catch stuff when I am run down....



keenercam said:


> A sneak peak at the scale shows I should be getting that WHOOSH this week. I don't know why this is my body's pattern of losing, but I really do seem to lose significantly only every fourth week.


Cam - ITA w/ what P said.  I have 2 good weeks a month, if I am OP.  Right before I start, I usually lose a decent amount, and again mid month.  It's kinda crazy what being a woman does to us!



mikamah said:


> Michael gets on the busy by 7:40 so I thought I could get 2 miles in and the have a full 30 min to get ready, or I could push and get 3 in, which was what I chose, and when I get home, rush through a shower and get ready in 20 minutes, no goofing off, no dis-ing.  I feel like my head is really in the game now.  Even though I have those days my eating is out of control, the exercise seems to have become a habit for me now.


That is so awesome Kathy!  You ladies are really kicking it this challenge!



goldcupmom said:


> I forgot to tell you I &/or my dogs almost died Monday night.


So scary, and mad at the cop.  WHAT IN THE WORLD!!!!



my3princes said:


> I'm still battling this stickin cold.  I've had it for a solid 13 days now.  The antibiotic took care of the sinus infection, but I still have a nasty cold.  So much phlegm this morning that I was actually throwing up


Hoping you can get that stuff cleared up soon!



brinalyn530 said:


> I have put the Wine and Dine ½ on my radar for next year though, Ive wanted to go to the Food and Wine Festival for a while now, and that race will really tie in a whole bunch of things together  Food and Wine, ½ marathon, seeing the Halloween decorations at WDW  so Im working on a plan for that. Maybe Ill see you there next year, Rose!
> Im telling you guys, this kid (my DS) really needs to broaden his horizons, Im getting sick of eating the same old things every week!


Bree- I'd like to go next year, too, if I can grow a money tree.  OR at least the next.  2012 would be AK's 13th b'day at the end of Sept.  I just can't take her out of school in 8th grade for long...... DId you say your DS has ADHD also?  I wonder if the food stuff is tied in somehow, b/c AK has the hardest time with new foods.  We jumped for joy when she added Subway turkey subs (but it has to be made very specifically or she won't eat it) and barbeque chicken to her menu this year.  She has about 8 things she will eat.  No joke!  She's at the age now, where I fix dinner, making sure there is something she likes - salad, corn, veggies w/ dip, etc. and tell her to try what we are having, or fix something else for herself.  I am hoping that she will eventually get tired of cereal or cheese quesadillas and eat what we have.  I do occasionally make BBQ chicken for her if we are grilling for us, etc.  But a whole separate dinner for her just doesn't happen anymore



Worfiedoodles said:


> [*Corinna, Taryn, Dona, Connie, Jen, Shannon, Tracey, Jude, Bree and everyone who's name I'm learning! * -- Maria


Right back at'cha!  I meant to answer the sister wives question, I saw a commercial for it while I was on the couch Tues.  It looks weirdly intriguing, although I am sure it would raise lots of questions from the girls.  Those shows suck me in.  I was watching something about a family w/ quintuplets, they were advertising 19 kids and counting, and then Kate and her crew came on.  DH said THAT'S ENOUGH WITH THE BIG FAMILIES!!!  I WANT ESPN!



tigger813 said:


> DH is going to WWOHP Columbus weekend. He has a Sci Fi website and got invited to a press event on the Monday. He'll fly down on Sunday and fly back on Tuesday night. He'll probably spend a day at Epcot for F&W. He knows that I'll be really jealous about that. He just booked his flight and car and is planning on staying at POP! Got some good deals and we had a credit on JetBlue.


WOW!  I would be very very jealous and have a hard time not tagging along!



Rose&Mike said:


> And normally it should be cooler here by now. We have had 80 days this summer at 90+. Our city (while not the hottest by far) had more above normal days than anywhere else in the country.


It's crazy hot here, too.  92 or 93 yesterday.  It's been like that all summer.  By now, we're usually in the 70s or 60s.  Someone told me yesterday they heard we're in for the hottest Oct. on record here.....



Rose&Mike said:


> I think what bothered me about the comments the other parent made this weekend, is that I was kidding myself last year that I wasn't really THAT overweight. I'm trying not to beat myself up about it. I don't even recognize the person in the old picture and I want to get rid of all copies, but I really need the reminder of where I was, and how far I've come.


I know exactly what you mean, and what you are saying.  You totally look like his sister!  and completely amazing! BTW, DS's hair in the second pic makes him look like different person too!  His face is too handsome to hide behind the hair!



Connie96 said:


> For all who asked... DD woke up at 4am burning completely up. I gave her more Motrin and called the doctor when we got up just after 8.


I hate that....  I always tell the dr's office - I am not going to withhold meds from my child w/ a high temp just so it's still here when we get here.  You'll just have to believe me!  Hope she is feeling better now!



brinalyn530 said:


> Ive thought about a coast to coast attempt in 2012, Princess ½ then DL ½. Our cruises next year will eat up about half of my vacation time, since weve already been to WDW we can just do the new stuff (Food and Wine, Halloween stuff) and not worry about missing anything on a long weekend.


Sounds like a lot of fun!



cclovesdis said:


> Dinner, FWIW, will be 1/2 chicken breast, at least 1 cup of broccoli, 1 cup of milk, and a banana. If not more. Just not sure what yet.


EAT!!!!!



keenercam said:


> CC -- When I was in bed for 2 weeks after my bone graft, Howard and Andrew took very good care of me, food-wise.


How sweet, they did a great job!



donac said:


> Today was quieter than yesterday and I got a lot of things done.


Glad things were calmer!



jenanderson said:


> My day was CRAZY yesterday as well!  It was really productive though - I cleaned DS's closet (reorganized it and sorted out every piece of clothing), I emptied out our linen closet and reorganized that (3 boxes ready to go to the thrift store), did 5 loads of laundry, cleaned more big clothes out of my closet and found a place for all my running clothing and many other little things.


I love time at home alone when I am motivated and get stuff done!!!  You must feel soo much better!  Sorry your run was bad!



my3princes said:


> We had a nice time at the bbq tonight.  I ate one hot dog and had a single bite of 2 different desserts, but decided that neither was worth the points so I threw them out   I think that is a success.


That's a great success.  That's a new catchphrase of mine.  Is this worth the calories?  After a bite, if it's not, it goes in the trash!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am feeling kind of sad and depressed tonight.  Not sure why.  Maybe just the stress of the day.  Some days I get so overwhelmed with everything.....amount of stuff I need to do at work, getting ryan all he needs for kindergarten..homework, fundraising, etc., finances are a little hairy right now and that has me stressing.  Dh is having issues at his job....basically overworked and the president of the company is a complete idiot.  Everyone in the company are complaining about how they cant take working there anymore.  He comes home at night drained and miserable.  I think it just all has taken a toll on me today.


I COMPLETELY UNDERSTAND!!!  DH is even having the same probs at work, too....  This is getting FREAKY! 



jenanderson said:


> I am trying to look at them and see all the good things about me - how I was still the giving and loving person and that I always tried to look and be the best I could be.  When I look at the current photos of me, I really have to be amazed but still realize that it is me...the same insides but just a healthier outside.


It's a tough thing, almost like 2 different people, b/c truly, we were.  If you think about it, our mentalities, confidence, drives, etc. were different.  





corinnak said:


> It's harder to do where I am now, because I am at a weight where people would say "But you don't need to lose weight."   This is a tough time of year (as are they all) because of the weather change - something about the colder weather weakens my resolve a bit.  Stop Being Complacent!  If you are standing on a slippery
> slope, if you just stand there, the natural tendency is to slide slowly
> downward, and gain speed as you go.  I often think that striving for goals is more important to me than meeting them.When I meet them, suddenly that focal point I'd been using to keep my balance is gone and until I find another one, I often start to lapse or relapse.  Until I find another goal - something I WANT - and catch my balance again.  Maybe someday I'll be able to focus without a clear goal to grab onto, but until then, I'm going to have to go with what works right now.


Very well said and written, and I completely understand!



corinnak said:


> And finally, the moment we've all been waiting for:  The photo from the Disneyland Half Marathon Biggest Loser mini-meet!


Love it!  How do you both run with that stuff on your waist? IT would drive me absolutely insane!!!!



mikamah said:


> I know I cheated with 7 items, but it's a very quick and easy recipe, and the salsa adds the spices for you, so there, I'm a cheater.


Sounds like something I like, could do!

Since my "cliff notes for Connie" got so long, going to post my own little pity party in a new reply.


----------



## flipflopmom

Okay, I am processing here.  First, I am in the boat with Jen and Corinna.  I have been fluctuating with the same 4 pounds for a month or more, and it's depressing.  I was up 3 pounds for last week's weigh in!  There, I said it.  So I'm back to 14 pounds to goal now.  I'm not really sure how I feel about it.  

It's like, I am still eating mostly okay, but not entering it in to see exactly where I fall.  Yes, I know I need to do that.  I am not running.  I NEED to, for my mentality, but yesterday was the only chance I had this week, and my stomach was not up for the challenge.  Hoping for tomorrow and Saturday, but on top of the tummy mess, I have had a killer sinus headache for about 15 hours, my head is full, and I have a  cough.  I don't run well with a headache, it's just hard to get past.  I can ignore a lot when I run, but headaches aren't one of those things.  Hopefully it will be gone by tomorrow.

I'm sick of my house being a wreck.  I'm sick of being short tempered.  I'm sick of worrying about money. I'm sick of being hit for $150-200 everytime I turn around for something, (gymnastics fundraiser, school field trip, glasses, tires,ADHD meds, DOG! and accessories) and yet Sophie needs shoes and I need clothes. I'm sick of trying to corral Sophie for 3 hours at gymnastics.  I'm sick of trying to figure out what's for dinner with our crazy schedules.  I'm sick of DH's boss making him miserable, and cutting his overtime!  I'm sick of feeling sad.  I'm sick of trying to work on homework for grad school.  I'm sick of feeling jealous when I read BL and everyone is getting in serious workout time, seeing results. I'm sick of feeling like a whiner.  And yet, I'm not totally sure what to do about any of it. It feels so out of my control.  I hate not being in control.  I know I have to step up and take it back.

I know I have a lot going on.  I know that I can't do it all.  But I feel like I am doing nothing. I know once DH goes back on 1st, it will get a bit easier.  Not sure if I can make it until then.....

Have a good day everyone.  I am forcing myself to stay caught up and post, b/c my honest to goodness desire is to throw in the towel!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Taryn- He'll just owe me big time! He'll be better prepared when we go in December. We ordered the new combo camera last night and tonight we'll design him a shirt or two.

Just finished my two miles. DD1 is showering and DD2 is lying on the couch whining. I've got two clients today and if I can get out early enough I'll go to Costco, TJs and the Dollar Store or I'll do that tomorrow. Tonight I have 5th grade curriculum night so it's my 4th night out this week. We've decided that tomorrow we will get Chinese food from one of our two favorite places for supper. We've been doing this on Friday nights as a treat while we catch up on our shows from the week. We'll have CSI and Project Runway to watch. DD1 hates Justin Bieber but wants to see the CSI episode that he's in tonight.

Gotta go make DD1s breakfast and lunch. Hoping I can squeeze in my 5K this afternoon. I'll have to get up early on Saturday to get my last one in before my run on Sunday. I'm getting really excited about it. And another local Diser is thinking about joining me in the weight loss challenge!

TTFN!


----------



## keenercam

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hopefully after a good night sleep I will be back to my cheery feeling self in the morning.



I am so sorry you were feeling sad and overwhelmed last night.  Do you feel better this morning?  I hope your mind didn't race all night, thinking about all the stresses and about all that needs to be accomplished.  I think we all go through this to some extent and some of us go through it very cyclically.  There are literally times of the month where everything seems HUGE.  The fact is that there are so many things in our lives we cannot control.  And then there are things we can take charge of.  I find that if I think of ONE thing to accomplish each day, and then just squeeze that in somewhere, at the end of the day I can feel some satisfaction for at least having gotten one thing taken care of.  Today's thing for me is the huge pile of paper, bills, magazines, catalogs, school papers that have piled up on the dining room table. I am going to listen to fun music (probably some songs from "Glee") while I am working on that pile tonight.


Jen - Your post has motivated me to change the QOTD for today.  It made me think of an important point, especially since I, too, have fallen off track after every race and after every vacation or event for which I was motivated to stay on plan to lose weight.  BBL with that.  But thank you so much for sharing here.  I'm so glad that you've looked at this and figured out a plan.



Cupcaker said:


> From Hungry-girl
> low fat crescent rolls
> turkey hot dogs
> fat free cheddar cheese slices
> 
> cut cheese slices in half to make two triangles.  roll out the crescent rolls so that they are flat triangles.  put a cheese triangle on top of the crescent roll triangle.  wrap around the hot dog.
> 
> So this is like a cheesey pig in a blanket, thats anywhere from 200-250 calories.
> 
> My go-to salad
> baby spinach
> dried cranberries
> chopped nuts (walnuts or almonds)
> cheese (e.g. fetta, queso fresco)
> chopped apple or pear or even strawberries
> low fat rasberry vinnaigrette
> 
> Sometimes, like today, I just had the spinach, cranberries, and dressing.  You can "dress it up" with all these ingredients or just work with what you have or like.  People love this salad when I make it for a party.  Its so simple.



Great recipes! I am doing the crescent roll one tonight for DS17 and spinach salad for lunch for me today. Thank you for inspiring me!



corinnak said:


> I look back now and I see that, yes, I was bigger, but there were still good things about me then, and over the past few weeks, I've been realizing that while many people when they are overweight feel that there is a thin person hiding inside, waiting to emerge, I definitely feel that inside my now much smaller body, that overweight, unhappy Corinna is ready to come right back out if I just give her the chance.



Corinna - Your blog posts are so insightful and hellpful! Thank you for sharing. I have a feeling your WW blog is one that would truly inspire me.  It seems we have a lot of the same thoughts but mine are not as evolved as yours. Would you be willing to share your WW name? or PM it to me? I'd really like to read your blog there.
What a great picture from the DL Half!  You and Stephanie look great!

Taryn -- I hope you are feeling better. I can't imagine working around little kids -- I'd be sick all the time.  

Okay, there are so many others I want to reply to, but I am running late.  Will post QOTD and be back later.


----------



## keenercam

QOTD for Wednesday, September 23:  Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)?  If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date?  And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past?  Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day?  Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?

Okay, I know that's more than one question, but it's a lot to think about.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I woke up just after 5 and am so glad I did. I will be able to ask for much more help that way. I may nap later today, but that will give me something to do.

Have a great day everyone!

CC



my3princes said:


> We had a nice time at the bbq tonight.  I ate one hot dog and had a single bite of 2 different desserts, but decided that neither was worth the points so I threw them out   I think that is a success.



Definitely a success! 



keenercam said:


> Okay, kiddo. That is definitely NOT enough food for any person in a given day.  I hope you will have the courage to ask your Mom or Dad for something else if you are still hungry.  And for lunches, even though you are watching your sodium, definitely consider having one of your parents leave you food in a cooler, even if it is a lunchmeat sandwich or a lean cusine panini  or the lilke.  This week's topic at WW is "Asking for help"  and it is something I've always struggled with. Hopefully, you will be able to live that lesson right now when you need help.



Thanks Cam! Since I am up, I have asked for some help already. My mom left me some cotton balls so I can wash my face today. (I use Proactiv.) I am also going to eat breakfast with her and have her help me make a high-protein, lowfat lunch. Dinner, I think, is going to be at Panera. I have a plan for there, so I should be good for the day. By eating breakfast before she leaves, I should be able to get in all my GHGs. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am feeling kind of sad and depressed tonight.  Not sure why.  Maybe just the stress of the day.  Some days I get so overwhelmed with everything.....amount of stuff I need to do at work, getting ryan all he needs for kindergarten..homework, fundraising, etc., finances are a little hairy right now and that has me stressing.  Dh is having issues at his job....basically overworked and the president of the company is a complete idiot.  Everyone in the company are complaining about how they cant take working there anymore.  He comes home at night drained and miserable.  I think it just all has taken a toll on me today.
> 
> Hopefully after a good night sleep I will be back to my cheery feeling self in the morning.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



 Lindsay.



jenanderson said:


> I think many of us are a bit overwhelmed at the start of the school year.  It seems like so much is going on for everyone with jobs and families and just life.  I hope that things settle down for all of us.



First, very well said, ITA!

 to you too. I know that your next post will be you sharing how you are perfectly back on track. Also, thank you for your beautiful reply. You are an inspiration to me too!



Cupcaker said:


> Today was another hectic day for me too.  I have a feeling its going to be like this at least for another two months
> 
> Congrats to CC on being the BL! Sorry to hear about the fracture.  For all of you who are not feeling well- physically and mentally- hope it passes quickly.  I too am mentally exhausted with all the work I have lately.  Im looking foward to a better tomorrow!



Thanks!

Sorry things are so busy. Hope things let up soon. Hope you have a great day today! 



corinnak said:


> I often think that striving for goals is more important to me than meeting them.When I meet them, suddenly that focal point I'd been using to keep my balance is gone and until I find another one, I often start to lapse or relapse.  Until I find another goal - something I WANT - and catch my balance again.  Maybe someday I'll be able to focus without a clear goal to grab onto, but until then, I'm going to have to go with what works right now.



I understand what you are saying completely. You are definitely right. You and I and everyone else need to do what works right now! 



flipflopmom said:


> So sorry CC, but I'm sure your laundry queen mama will be glad to take it down for you!  YOU NEED TO EAT MORE!  MAKE SURE THEY LEAVE YOU MORE FOOD!  Hello, even people in prison get more than that!



Thank you for cracking me up this morning! My mom totally couldnt stand the laundry being left in my bedroom and the bathroom and it was picked up before I could say laundry. 

I have planned out breakfast and lunch for the day. Since I am up, I can tell my mom what I want for the day. My father leaves for work too early for him to help much, but I know he would if I needed him to help.

Breakfast: ½ cup dry oatmeal cooked with ½ cup of milk and at least 1 cup of diced apples plus ½ cup of milk to drink and egg whites with 1 cup of broccoli (6.5 pts)

Lunch: deli style chicken breast on a 1 pt bread product (not sure what we have in the freezer) plus 20 baby carrots and 2 pts of guacamole (5 pts)

I think dinner is at Panera and that will be 7 pts leaving me just enough to have another glass of milk and some frozen yogurt when I get home so I will have eaten 22.5/22 points for the day and likely all of my GHGs.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> I'm sick of my house being a wreck.  I'm sick of being short tempered.  I'm sick of worrying about money. I'm sick of being hit for $150-200 everytime I turn around for something, (gymnastics fundraiser, school field trip, glasses, tires,ADHD meds, DOG! and accessories) and yet Sophie needs shoes and I need clothes. I'm sick of trying to corral Sophie for 3 hours at gymnastics.  I'm sick of trying to figure out what's for dinner with our crazy schedules.  I'm sick of DH's boss making him miserable, and cutting his overtime!  I'm sick of feeling sad.  I'm sick of trying to work on homework for grad school.  I'm sick of feeling jealous when I read BL and everyone is getting in serious workout time, seeing results. I'm sick of feeling like a whiner.  And yet, I'm not totally sure what to do about any of it. It feels so out of my control.  I hate not being in control.  I know I have to step up and take it back.



I couldnt of said it better myself.  I totally am in the same boat minus dh being on 2nd shift and no kids in gymnastics.  I am just sick of it too.  I often think about what life would be like if I had just stayed single.  Then I feel horribly guilty for even thinking such a thing.  I love my dh and kids and would never change anything but sometimes life just gets to be too much.  I need another vacation but have no money to take one.  So I guess we just have to push forward and somehow figure out a plan to take control.  I get there some days and other days I just want to give up.  It really is scary how much we are alike. Hang in there.  Things will get better.

Rose- I cant believe I forgot to tell you how beautiful and healthy you look in your picture from the weekend.  Your son even looks so much different since last year.  I agree you still looked wonderful last year but I understand what you mean by not knowing that person anymore.  Congratulations on all you have accomplished and for most of all being you again and being happy.

I am off to work again.  I felt like I was just there a few hours ago.  I hate late night meetings.  I cant believe its only thursday. I feel like the week is never going to end.  I am so looking forward to the weekend.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mikamah

I started to read earlier, and then got sidetracked with a little meltdown because I asked michael to wash his hands and clean his fingernails. He was fresh to me, so I got mad, so then he somehow hit himself in the head with his sneaker while he was getting dressed and started crying.  I was laughing to myself and thought of the song, "You're gonna miss this" by Trace Adkins.  And I thought of you, Lindsay, Taryn, Jen, and all who are feeling overwhelmed lately. And I thought of Rose, who probably does miss some of this chaos.  This is my favorite verse.

Five years later
There's a plumber
Working on the water heater
Dogs barking, phones ringing
One kids crying, one kids screaming
She keeps apologizing
He says "They don't bother me.
I've got two babies of my own.
One's 36, one's 23.
It's hard to believe..."

But 
You're going to miss this
You're going to want this back
You're going to wish these days
Hadn't gone by so fast
These are some good times
So take a good look around
You may not know it now
But you're going to miss this
You're going to miss this
Yeah you're going to miss this

It is hard to believe that these days will pass, and we will survive and even enjoy so much of them when we're so overwhelmed.  I hope we will all look back on these days with smiles in our hearts, and the stress we are feeling will fade away and be barely a memory.  Hang in there, girlfriends!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I couldnt of said it better myself.  I totally am in the same boat minus dh being on 2nd shift and no kids in gymnastics.  I am just sick of it too.  I often think about what life would be like if I had just stayed single.  Then I feel horribly guilty for even thinking such a thing.  I love my dh and kids and would never change anything but sometimes life just gets to be too much.  I need another vacation but have no money to take one.  So I guess we just have to push forward and somehow figure out a plan to take control.  I get there some days and other days I just want to give up.  It really is scary how much we are alike. Hang in there.  Things will get better.
> 
> Rose- I cant believe I forgot to tell you how beautiful and healthy you look in your picture from the weekend.  Your son even looks so much different since last year.  I agree you still looked wonderful last year but I understand what you mean by not knowing that person anymore.  Congratulations on all you have accomplished and for most of all being you again and being happy.
> 
> I am off to work again.  I felt like I was just there a few hours ago.  I hate late night meetings.  I cant believe its only thursday. I feel like the week is never going to end.  I am so looking forward to the weekend.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



I just have a minute before work, so I'll try to comment on some of the other stuff this afternoon, but Lindsey I wanted to tell you that there are STILL times I wish I was single. I adore Mike, our life is great, and we have a great kid, but sometimes I just get overwhelmed and want a different life. I don't think this is abnormal or even a bad thing, it's just an is. At that moment that's how I feel, and then I move on. I wouldn't really change anything.  to you. Hang in there. And thank you for getting what I was trying to say. Mike has often said he's surprised I don't have multiple personalities from my crazy family. Last night he said maybe the person in the other picture was another personality and that's why you don't know her, because the old you is back. I thought that was pretty funny.

Taryn--

Jen--I have trouble with getting back on track after races. We are ending up with 3 races in 5 weeks, and honestly I am tired. I'll have to think about it some more. I don't think it's so much that I give myself permission to eat differently, more like I just consume more period during this time. There's something about running 13 miles that makes you hungry. Maybe it's just hard to concentrate on being completely on plan and running at the same time. I don't know. I do know that on long run days I can't seem to eat enough. Then that seems to spill over into days after the runs. How much is my body needing the calories and how much is me thinking I need them is the issue.

Off to work. Have a good day.


----------



## Dreamer24

Corinna, THanks for posting about slipping.

CC, I'm so sorry that you are going through this. I know how you are feeling.  I joined the gym in November and was doing a great job, I was back within about 5 pounds of my "normal/goal" weight in March when I strained some ligaments in my foot and was in an air cast for close to 3 weeks.  It's now september and I still seem to be heading up on the scale (up about 7 lbs since the foot incident) and I haven't gotten myself back into the habit fo regularly going to the gym.  I know how challenging your setback is but I also see how strong you are and you will get through it!

QOTD - I don't have an event and honestly, I'm struggling with motivation.  Seeing myself in the mirror, the numbers on the scale, the way my clothes fit SHOULD be enough. Those things make me feel horrible about myself yet I feel myself eating like crap (I'll just have this and that be better later today....) and being too tired to go to the gym.   NO I need to start being better NOW.  It's so hard and I amazed by everyone of you on here.


----------



## lisah0711

tigger813 said:


> Lisa- I could go back at lunch time to have a protein shake if I wanted to. DH and I eat a lot of WW and LC meals though we try and be careful with the sodium. That's the only problem with the yellow chicken curry I'm having tonight. It's LOADED with sodium so I definitely need to drink extra water today.



I wasn't sure what else they had at the Wellness Center.  You are so busy and have those split work schedules I thought it would be helpful sometimes if you could get your lunch while you were in for breakfast.  It's nice to have someplace close by where you have healthy choices.  

*CC,* sorry for your forced rest.  You are going to need to eat more so you body has energy to heal properly though.  Could you sit in a chair and do a little core work?  I've been doing abs work sitting up straight then leaning back about an inch -- enough to engage my abs -- that is the starting point.  Then I go back a few more inches and return to the starting point and do two sets of 12 to 15 of those.  You feel like you've done some situps after that.  Also you can some twists and side to side motion.  The important thing is to take care of yourself and get healed!  

*pjlla,* great job on the run walk!  

*Cam,* how was the weigh in?  Hope the whoosh did it's thing! 

*mikamah,* that was a lot of work to do on your day off!  

*Julie,* so glad that you are okay after your close call.  

*Deb,* hope that you can shake that cold soon.   I hate it when they hang on forever.



MacG said:


> I would love to have someone make me surprise vegetable omelets each day with perfectly ripe fruit on the side.



That sounds so yummy!  

*Bree,* I can totally relate to the picky eater thing.    DS has an exaggerated gag reflex that will come back to bite you if you force the issue so we do not push it.  I have to say since he started middle school I am seeing a little progress in this area.

*Maria,* your popcorn sounds so yummy.  That was the way we made popcorn for years -- Jiffy Pop on the camp fire was as adventurous as we would get!    And yes 1993 was a very good year!  

*Rose,* I think that you looked great in both pictures.  You are obviously much happier and healthier in the latest picture but it wasn't like you were starting out from a horribly bad place, even though I know you felt that way.    I agree with Lindsay that your DS looks happier this year, too.  Thanks for the reminder about the recipe thread and keeping that for us!  

Thanks, *Susan!* When that good farmer's market corn runs out, the frozen sweet corn is really good, too.

*Connie,* hope that your DD is feeling better soon!   

*dona,* glad your week is improving!  

*jenanderson,* great job on getting so much done yesterday!  

Computer woes have cut short my Dis time this morning.  Will be back later to finish replies.


----------



## disneymom2one

QOTD:  I mention this one a lot but there is a big family wedding in two short weeks.  We both have small families and this is the first big event (other than funerals - which we've had plenty of) in many, many years.  My husband is in the wedding (singing rather than preaching funerals which is such a nice change) and it's a huge affair - formal the whole way.  I knew back in May that I would refuse to be in pictures and I just said enough.  I still don't like the way I look - even at 46 pounds gone - but I am happy to have lost the weight.

So that's it.  The next motivation is our DC trip followed by spring break at WDW.  I'm so looking forward to being able to really enjoy Epcot - before the walking was almost too much.

MB


----------



## keenercam

flipflopmom said:


> It's like, I am still eating mostly okay, but not entering it in to see exactly where I fall.  Yes, I know I need to do that.  I am not running.  I NEED to, for my mentality, but yesterday was the only chance I had this week, and my stomach was not up for the challenge.  Hoping for tomorrow and Saturday, but on top of the tummy mess, I have had a killer sinus headache for about 15 hours, my head is full, and I have a  cough.  I don't run well with a headache, it's just hard to get past.  I can ignore a lot when I run, but headaches aren't one of those things.  Hopefully it will be gone by tomorrow.


Taryn - I'm sorry you are feeling so lousy, physically. It is so hard to stay on track when we don't feel well, and personally, I think sinus headaches are the worst.    I hope you get some relief soon.   BTW, I know that you know this, but if you are eating pretty much what you've been successful with all along and aren't seeing progress, it may help to change things a bit.  I really do think our bodies get used to what we eat and become more efficient about processing those food items and we don't see the downward progress as much.  My WW leader has often advocated upping the protein and being sure to get the healthy oils in to try to break a plateau.

Life will be easier when your husband's shift is compatible with your schedule.  Just think of that as your light at the end of the tunnel.  



tigger813 said:


> Taryn- He'll just owe me big time! He'll be better prepared when we go in December. We ordered the new combo camera last night and tonight we'll design him a shirt or two.



Tracey -- Are you using cafepress? You may also want to check customizedgirl -- I've gotten some great personalized stuff there.

CC -- So glad you have a plan and that your Mom is willing to help.  

Lindsay - I am so sorry you were at work so late last night and can't take a break today. 

Kathy -- Sorry you had a rough morning with DS.  What great lyrics to share today.  Perfect for all of us struggling to accommodate kids, their homework, their activities, etc.  I hope youre day gets much better.  

Rose --Had to laugh at DH's "multiple personality" comment.  When I lost a lot of weight a couple of years ago, if it felt any different to be with a new improved me, at a lower weight than I'd ever been since I'd met him and he insisted I was the same inside, just happier and more self-confident.  He said he couldn't love me any more than he already had all those years but that he was glad I was finally learning to love myself.  Isn't he amazing?

I have to agree that your DS looks so great in the second picture.  What a great looking guy.  How old is he?  




lisah0711 said:


> *Cam,* how was the weigh in?  Hope the whoosh did it's thing!



Thanks for asking, Lisa.   Yep. Got my 4th week "whoosh" on the scale this morning at my WW weigh in.  I will do my best to stay on plan this weekend, but I know it is inevitable that I'll have a gain next week of .4-.8 and I'm just going to keep doing what I've been doing and know that it's the lifestyle that matters, and not the number on the scale.  THat's not to say that I didn't want to do this -->  at the scale this morning.  




Dreamer24 said:


> QOTD - I don't have an event and honestly, I'm struggling with motivation.  Seeing myself in the mirror, the numbers on the scale, the way my clothes fit SHOULD be enough. Those things make me feel horrible about myself yet I feel myself eating like crap (I'll just have this and that be better later today....) and being too tired to go to the gym.   NO I need to start being better NOW.  It's so hard and I amazed by everyone of you on here.



Dani -- I think we can all relate to that "procrastination" mentality where we tell ourselves we can have this now and be good starting as soon as we eat it.  I've even gone through phases where I've said, "once we've eaten all the "bad" food in the house, I'll get back on plan."  At some point, I came to the realization that the "bad food" would always be around, whether at home, out to eat with family or friends, or on the kitchen table at my office, and that if I waited to make good choices until there were no bad choices tempting me, I'd never get started.  It is just such a struggle some days, isn't it?  Just keep telling yourself that you WILL make a good choice, not just that you CAN, and that you are definitely worth taking care of.  



disneymom2one said:


> I knew back in May that I would refuse to be in pictures and I just said enough.  I still don't like the way I look - even at 46 pounds gone - but I am happy to have lost the weight.
> 
> So that's it.  The next motivation is our DC trip followed by spring break at WDW.  I'm so looking forward to being able to really enjoy Epcot - before the walking was almost too much.



MB -- You should be so proud of yourself.  You must have been so disciplined to have been able to accomplish that much just since May.    Be proud of how great you must look, and just think of all the calories you will burn dancing up a storm at that wedding.


----------



## keenercam

QOTD for Wednesday, September 23:  Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)?  If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date?  And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past?  Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day?  Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?

Interestingly, "this time" I hadn't thought of losing weight for a particular occasion or by a particular deadline (except for BL goal date).  I think I've re-started my journey as just that -- a journey but no appointment to get to at the end.  Just strolling along, learning how to live a healthier lifestyle and looking for validation at the scale that I'm doing it well.  

Well, earlier this week, it occurred to me that in about 9 months, we will be leaving for our 2 week European adventure (including a 10 night DCL Mediterranean cruise).  I started thinking about how much I've despaired of recent pictures of myself and that I really want to be happy with the pictures from this "trip of a lifetime."  I've thought about putting a "___ pounds to lose before our trip in ___" days in front of me at work and at home and decided that I can't do that.  I have to be losing the weight because it's the right thing to do, not because of the trip on the horizon.


----------



## cclovesdis

Wow! We've been busy today! Cam, I hope weigh-in went well! 



flipflopmom said:


> Okay, I am processing here.
> 
> I know I have a lot going on.  I know that I can't do it all.  But I feel like I am doing nothing. I know once DH goes back on 1st, it will get a bit easier.  Not sure if I can make it until then.....



 You WILL DEFINITELY make it! I know it is hard and believe me, if I could fly down to VA and help you out, I would. Take each day at a time, or even every hour. I can see you reaching goal by the end of the challenge. Why, because when you set your mind to something, you set your mind to something. That is one of my favorite things about you. 



tigger813 said:


> Gotta go make DD1s breakfast and lunch. Hoping I can squeeze in my 5K this afternoon. I'll have to get up early on Saturday to get my last one in before my run on Sunday. I'm getting really excited about it. And another local Diser is thinking about joining me in the weight loss challenge!



Good luck with your race!



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 23:  Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)?  If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date?  And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past?  Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day?  Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?



As some of you know, my sister married my wonderful BIL in May of this year. That was a huge motivator for me. I didn't get to my goal weight by then, but I was content with what I weighed and how I looked. My goal right now is Christmas Eve dinner. It is a huge event in my family and I would love to be at goal by then. I won't have seen some of my family since the wedding and I know they will have plenty to say. Realistically, with or without fracturing a bone, I would have had a lot of work to do to reach my goal by then, especially since I keep lowering my goal weight. My other goal is to completely run a 5K race (aka outside). The reward here is accomplishment. For both goals, the reward is my health. Although, a manicure before Christmas Eve dinner wouldn't be a bad idea either. And, I do have a gift certificate. 

As for post these goals, I will be sticking to using WWonline and exercising as much as possible so that I can maintain my weight, health, and fitness level. I think the important part for me is to not just consider weight but all 3 aspects. I may have weighed less on Christmas 2008 than what I'll probably be this year, but I'm happier, more confident, and my fitness level is much better. I'm not afraid of the gym anymore. I want to go there-daily, if I could fit in the time to go there and back and exercise.

Not so sure that I answered the question, but you know me, I am the difficult one. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I couldnt of said it better myself.  I totally am in the same boat minus dh being on 2nd shift and no kids in gymnastics.  I am just sick of it too.  I often think about what life would be like if I had just stayed single.  Then I feel horribly guilty for even thinking such a thing.  I love my dh and kids and would never change anything but sometimes life just gets to be too much.  I need another vacation but have no money to take one.  So I guess we just have to push forward and somehow figure out a plan to take control.  I get there some days and other days I just want to give up.  It really is scary how much we are alike. Hang in there.  Things will get better.



 If there is one thing I know about you, is that you WILL NEVER give up! 



mikamah said:


> I was laughing to myself and thought of the song, "You're gonna miss this" by Trace Adkins.[/COLOR]



Love it! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I do know that on long run days I can't seem to eat enough. Then that seems to spill over into days after the runs. How much is my body needing the calories and how much is me thinking I need them is the issue.



Not sure if this belongs here or not, but it is advice, so I'm going to go ahead and post it. One of the WW leaders at the center I used to go to once said that she "often hears from her members that they need more [food] the day after exercisng."  to you too.



Dreamer24 said:


> CC, I'm so sorry that you are going through this. I know how you are feeling.  I joined the gym in November and was doing a great job, I was back within about 5 pounds of my "normal/goal" weight in March when I strained some ligaments in my foot and was in an air cast for close to 3 weeks.  It's now september and I still seem to be heading up on the scale (up about 7 lbs since the foot incident) and I haven't gotten myself back into the habit fo regularly going to the gym.  I know how challenging your setback is but I also see how strong you are and you will get through it!
> 
> QOTD - I don't have an event and honestly, I'm struggling with motivation.  Seeing myself in the mirror, the numbers on the scale, the way my clothes fit SHOULD be enough. Those things make me feel horrible about myself yet I feel myself eating like crap (I'll just have this and that be better later today....) and being too tired to go to the gym.   NO I need to start being better NOW.  It's so hard and I amazed by everyone of you on here.



 Thanks for sharing. And, thanks for the compliment. 

I will likely continue to lose weight by following WWonline and eating just my minimum or slightly over my min. points everyday, but exercise is a boredom-buster for me. It's also a great stress reliever. I was mentioning to Taryn that I probably only need 1 of my meds and maybe even only every other day. They are technically for vertigo prevention, but that's supposedly all tied in with stress, and well, you get the picture.

Let us know how your day went today. I see you back on track. (Is there a magic ball smilie?)



lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* sorry for your forced rest.  You are going to need to eat more so you body has energy to heal properly though.  Could you sit in a chair and do a little core work?  I've been doing abs work sitting up straight then leaning back about an inch -- enough to engage my abs -- that is the starting point.  Then I go back a few more inches and return to the starting point and do two sets of 12 to 15 of those.  You feel like you've done some situps after that.  Also you can some twists and side to side motion.  The important thing is to take care of yourself and get healed!



Thanks Lisa! I ate part of what I planned for breakfast. Cooking egg whites was just too much for me and my mom only has so much time to help. She doesn't want me using the microwave without her there to help (yes, I know I am 26 ), so I will probably have that when she gets home as a snack. I also have a few neighbors I can call as well. I am definitely getting better about asking for help.

As for core work, it is definitely on my agenda for today. I love your suggestions! I was hoping to do 20 min. of alternating upper body cardio (like the exercises in the 30-Day Shred-thanks Bree!) and upper body strength training.

Thanks again!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

keenercam said:


> I am so sorry you were feeling sad and overwhelmed last night.  Do you feel better this morning?  I hope your mind didn't race all night, thinking about all the stresses and about all that needs to be accomplished.  I think we all go through this to some extent and some of us go through it very cyclically.  There are literally times of the month where everything seems HUGE.  The fact is that there are so many things in our lives we cannot control.  And then there are things we can take charge of.  I find that if I think of ONE thing to accomplish each day, and then just squeeze that in somewhere, at the end of the day I can feel some satisfaction for at least having gotten one thing taken care of.  Today's thing for me is the huge pile of paper, bills, magazines, catalogs, school papers that have piled up on the dining room table. I am going to listen to fun music (probably some songs from "Glee") while I am working on that pile tonight.



Thank you cam.  I do feel a bit better today.  I am really going to use tonight as a catch up.  Dishes, Laundry, and really just spending some quality time with the kids.  Your advice and kind words mean so much.  Thank you.



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 23:  Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)?




Initially my motivation has come because I decided to do the princess half.  It is still what is motivating me to keep going.  I am now also motivated because I have seen how far I have come.  I am half way to my goal with about 5 months to my goal date.  I have realized that even if I dont hit my goal by my date I can honestly say I am doing my best.  I am a little nervous about falling apart after my race comes and goes.  I am planning on signing up for another half in may (locally) and then maybe again in the fall.  I think doing longer runs will keep me going.  




mikamah said:


> Five years later
> There's a plumber
> Working on the water heater
> Dogs barking, phones ringing
> One kids crying, one kids screaming
> She keeps apologizing
> He says "They don't bother me.
> I've got two babies of my own.
> One's 36, one's 23.
> It's hard to believe..."
> 
> But
> You're going to miss this
> You're going to want this back
> You're going to wish these days
> Hadn't gone by so fast
> These are some good times
> So take a good look around
> You may not know it now
> But you're going to miss this
> You're going to miss this
> Yeah you're going to miss this
> 
> It is hard to believe that these days will pass, and we will survive and even enjoy so much of them when we're so overwhelmed.  I hope we will all look back on these days with smiles in our hearts, and the stress we are feeling will fade away and be barely a memory.  Hang in there, girlfriends!!



Kathy you honestly had me sobbing at my desk reading this.  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you for reminding me to live in the moment.  

I can not tell you all how much it means to have you all here as a support.  I am so lucky to have found these boards.  I think it was god's way of finally answering my prayers for help.


----------



## flipflopmom

Thanks to everyone.  Kathy, I am bawling, and going to find my child in this building and hug her, I don't care what her friends think!


----------



## dvccruiser76

my3princes said:


> We're going to the Big E next Saturday
> 
> Thanks for the Birthday wishes
> I'm posting from my Droid.  Not easy.  I can read along though





disneymom2one said:


> QUOTD: It used to be the French Toast loaf at Main Street Bakery but I think they stopped serving it.  Our favorite meals tend to be when we grab something and eat outside - either at the Poly or the Boardwalk or AKL.  Makes me want to go back to WDW - our next trip isn't until spring break and at that point, it'll be one year.  That has to be our longest stretch in probably ten years.  We're headed to DC for Christmas this year - never been.




Mmmmm I just have to reply to this. I have never had the french toast loaf, but I did see pictures and read reviews and got the recipe on line and have made it 3 times now. It is soooooo darn tasty


----------



## goldcupmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am feeling kind of sad and depressed tonight.  Not sure why.  Maybe just the stress of the day.  Some days I get so overwhelmed with everything.....amount of stuff I need to do at work, getting ryan all he needs for kindergarten..homework, fundraising, etc., finances are a little hairy right now and that has me stressing.  Dh is having issues at his job....basically overworked and the president of the company is a complete idiot.  Everyone in the company are complaining about how they cant take working there anymore.  He comes home at night drained and miserable.  I think it just all has taken a toll on me today.
> 
> Hopefully after a good night sleep I will be back to my cheery feeling self in the morning.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



Anytime at all!  I totally get where you are coming from!  And sleep usually helps at least a bit!  Hope it helped you!



jenanderson said:


> I was going to post my own feeling sort of down post tonight.  I think many of us are a bit overwhelmed at the start of the school year.  It seems like so much is going on for everyone with jobs and families and just life.  I hope that things settle down for all of us.
> 
> I have come to a really important realization tonight that I have to learn to deal with.  I have been WAY off track with my eating and exercise since the mud run.  I then had to look back at my race before that and realized it took me 3 weeks after my half marathon to get back into the swing of things.  Then I looked and realized that my race before that caused me to get off track as well.  It seems that I work so hard and focus so hard on a race and then do the race and then have several weeks of being off track.  I will accept that in some ways I deserve a bit of a break but I need to learn how to not take so much of a break.  I need to learn how to make a plan for how to deal with the after part when I have races.  I would love to hear from the rest of you who do races if you have this problem at all.
> 
> So for tonight, feeling a bit out of control again.  Feel like I have a major gut problem happening.  Know I need to get back at it.  Just not focusing.  Going to go to bed and hope that when I get up tomorrow I can get back on track - since I know I have another race in 5 weeks it will have to happen soon.
> 
> Night everyone!
> Jen



Hang in there, Jen!  I think pretty much everyone who focuses that hard on anything ends up after the fact needing to regroup again to get focused on something else.  I know I sure do!  Hope today is a better one for you!



corinnak said:


> Rose - I agree with the others - both pictures are good, BUT I know what you mean about wanting to hide/hide from old pictures, too!  I want to forget that I ever was where I started.  When I was there, I wanted to forget that I was there.  I look back now and I see that, yes, I was bigger, but there were still good things about me then, and over the past few weeks, I've been realizing that while many people when they are overweight feel that there is a thin person hiding inside, waiting to emerge, I definitely feel that inside my now much smaller body, that overweight, unhappy Corinna is ready to come right back out if I just give her the chance.  And that's a little worrisome.  I don't know if you have some of those same thoughts, but I thought I'd put it out there because it seems like we have had similar feelings about our old pictures.
> 
> The other is from This Runner's World Article:
> 
> I'm trying to embrace this one, but I'm also trying to remember that even if my body doesn't do things as efficiently or elegantly as others' bodies do, the fact that it can do them at all is still a bit of a miracle.



I totally concur with the opinions expressed about Rose.  Rose, you look PHENOMENAL!!  Happy, healthy and to make it even better, thin!  But your last year's picture wasn't half bad!  You've done a great job!

Love the quote.  It's really hard for many people to believe that we 'heavier' people can actually be very fit and athletic, just bigger!



flipflopmom said:


> Okay, I am processing here.  First, I am in the boat with Jen and Corinna.  I have been fluctuating with the same 4 pounds for a month or more, and it's depressing.  I was up 3 pounds for last week's weigh in!  There, I said it.  So I'm back to 14 pounds to goal now.  I'm not really sure how I feel about it.
> 
> It's like, I am still eating mostly okay, but not entering it in to see exactly where I fall.  Yes, I know I need to do that.  I am not running.  I NEED to, for my mentality, but yesterday was the only chance I had this week, and my stomach was not up for the challenge.  Hoping for tomorrow and Saturday, but on top of the tummy mess, I have had a killer sinus headache for about 15 hours, my head is full, and I have a  cough.  I don't run well with a headache, it's just hard to get past.  I can ignore a lot when I run, but headaches aren't one of those things.  Hopefully it will be gone by tomorrow.
> 
> I'm sick of my house being a wreck.  I'm sick of being short tempered.  I'm sick of worrying about money. I'm sick of being hit for $150-200 everytime I turn around for something, (gymnastics fundraiser, school field trip, glasses, tires,ADHD meds, DOG! and accessories) and yet Sophie needs shoes and I need clothes. I'm sick of trying to corral Sophie for 3 hours at gymnastics.  I'm sick of trying to figure out what's for dinner with our crazy schedules.  I'm sick of DH's boss making him miserable, and cutting his overtime!  I'm sick of feeling sad.  I'm sick of trying to work on homework for grad school.  I'm sick of feeling jealous when I read BL and everyone is getting in serious workout time, seeing results. I'm sick of feeling like a whiner.  And yet, I'm not totally sure what to do about any of it. It feels so out of my control.  I hate not being in control.  I know I have to step up and take it back.
> 
> I know I have a lot going on.  I know that I can't do it all.  But I feel like I am doing nothing. I know once DH goes back on 1st, it will get a bit easier.  Not sure if I can make it until then.....
> 
> Have a good day everyone.  I am forcing myself to stay caught up and post, b/c my honest to goodness desire is to throw in the towel!
> Taryn



 Taryn!  Vent all you need.  It's very therapeutic!  And your life is very full!  I know first hand about the gymnastics stuff - DS21 was in it for 11 years & the last 3 was an elite, so our costs were about 10K/year plus travel & normal monthly fees.  It was always something and very stressful financially.

Take care of you and just keep plugging away.  My house is still a wreck, but I finally decided that 100 yrs from now, it won't matter if I had a clean house, but that I did things for and with my kids and their friends just might have an impact.  There are times, tho, when it REALLY gets to me!  Wish I could help!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I couldnt of said it better myself.  I totally am in the same boat minus dh being on 2nd shift and no kids in gymnastics.  I am just sick of it too.  I often think about what life would be like if I had just stayed single.  Then I feel horribly guilty for even thinking such a thing.  I love my dh and kids and would never change anything but sometimes life just gets to be too much.  I need another vacation but have no money to take one.  So I guess we just have to push forward and somehow figure out a plan to take control.  I get there some days and other days I just want to give up.  It really is scary how much we are alike. Hang in there.  Things will get better.



Wow!  I could have posted that!  Count me as another clone!



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 23:  Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)?  If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date?  And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past?  Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day?  Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?
> 
> 
> 
> I keep setting little goals for vacations, etc, all along the way, but I really started this journey (more like an ultra-marathon) 1/27/2003 at WW.  At present my very real goal is to be at WW goal by that date in 2011.  I just can't justify keeping paying WW every month, but I really want to reach lifetime.
> 
> And, tho there is no date & likely not for at least 2 years, my only DD got engaged over the summer and I WILL NOT be fat in her wedding pictures.  After the family pics at my dad's funeral, I have nightmares about it already.  I may be old & wrinkled, but I WILL BE THIN!!  They both just started college & are very realistic that they won't have a wedding until they know they can afford to live.  He lived in a car for 2 yrs with his mom & sister after his mom divorced & then they lived in a room with a sofa bed and a cooler for another year, so he knows a bit about tough life & doesn't want it again.  The only thing we know for sure is that she wants either a destination wedding or on a cruise ship. (Probably a cruise ship so at least his parents can come & then leave - they could afford either, but wouldn't.)
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2Pirates said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not tell you all how much it means to have you all here as a support.  I am so lucky to have found these boards.  I think it was god's way of finally answering my prayers for help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way!  WISH friends are a true BLESSING!!
> 
> Off to get more done.  More later!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cupcaker

Im right there with many of you with all the stresses, too many things to do, have no time for anything, blues.  Its at times like these where I just have to take it hour by hour, day by day.  After I posted last night, I called my mom for our daily phone call.  Just thinking about it makes me want to cry.  My grandma, who has been living with us since I was 6, was told she would be needing dialysis sometime in the future.  Shes 84 and I know this will definitely drain her physically and mentally.  Shes not as strong as she was before.  I just dont want to see her get weaker.  Ok now Im definitely crying.  And the selfish part of me is thinking that Im running out of time.  I want her to see me get married and have kids.  I know shes a fighter and I hope she doesnt give up and we can prolong her health a bit more so that she doesnt go on dialysis for a while.  But what makes it even worse is that Im sooo busy and I hardly have time to go visit her as much as I would like.  Times like these I wished I lived closer to my family instead of 30 miles away, which can be like an hour in L.A. traffic.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I guess Im going through phases.  Last night I was angry, today Im sad.  I forget what the next phases are.



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 23:  Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)?  If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date?  And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past?  Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day?  Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?



Theres no event I have as a goal date.  I just make goals/challenges to myself.  For instance I wanted to lose 35 lbs by the end of summer.  I would really like to make it to 128 lbs by the end of October. 10 more pounds to go!  My motivation is meeting my goal.  Being a part of this group also helps motivate me.  I dont really reward myself.  I havent really bought new clothes (just used old clothes I saved) or have done anything special.  Just looking in the mirror and seeing my new body is a reward in itself.  But I will definitely need new clothes for when I reach my goal because I dont have any saved clothes that are that small 

Hope everyone has a great day today 

jeanette


----------



## cruisindisney

The event I want to loose for is our Disney Cruise in March 2011. 

Today is my echo cardiogram and I'm getting a little nervous. Not about the test itself, but the results. I wasn't really worried until today.  With family members with murmurs, odds are it's genetic and nothing to worry about.  I think the news that my friend's wife has been diagnosed with breast cancer made me a little more apprehensive. 

Getting frustrated with my plateau.  I know that I just need to keep up the good work and the weight will again begin to go down, but I'm not known for my patience.  OK, enough whining.  I'm off to eat my lunch - salad.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 23:  Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)?  If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date?  And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past?  Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day?  Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?



I am motivated because of my upcoming conference trip to Tampa at the beginning of November, WDW Half, and Princess! Unfortunately, I am used to not meeting my goals.  My philosophy is to run at it as hard as I can, and accept that I am much closer than I would have been if I hadn't tried. My solution for staying on track is to plan another race or vacation. I do have rewards of clothing, shoes, etc. planned, and I haven't really thought of an ultimate reward because I want to be close enough that it's meaningful. 

I got up this morning and ran 4M, and I'm so glad I did! I was also able to do an hour of office laps, so getting all the movement I can in today. I'm sticking to my eating plan very well. Moving my salad up last night worked perfectly -- I already have today's ready to go when I get home. 

TTFN!

Maria


----------



## goldcupmom

Cupcaker said:


> Im right there with many of you with all the stresses, too many things to do, have no time for anything, blues.  Its at times like these where I just have to take it hour by hour, day by day.  After I posted last night, I called my mom for our daily phone call.  Just thinking about it makes me want to cry.  My grandma, who has been living with us since I was 6, was told she would be needing dialysis sometime in the future.  Shes 84 and I know this will definitely drain her physically and mentally.  Shes not as strong as she was before.  I just dont want to see her get weaker.  Ok now Im definitely crying.  And the selfish part of me is thinking that Im running out of time.  I want her to see me get married and have kids.  I know shes a fighter and I hope she doesnt give up and we can prolong her health a bit more so that she doesnt go on dialysis for a while.  But what makes it even worse is that Im sooo busy and I hardly have time to go visit her as much as I would like.  Times like these I wished I lived closer to my family instead of 30 miles away, which can be like an hour in L.A. traffic.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I guess Im going through phases.  Last night I was angry, today Im sad.  I forget what the next phases are.
> 
> 
> 
> Theres no event I have as a goal date.  I just make goals/challenges to myself.  For instance I wanted to lose 35 lbs by the end of summer.  I would really like to make it to 128 lbs by the end of October. 10 more pounds to go!  My motivation is meeting my goal.  Being a part of this group also helps motivate me.  I dont really reward myself.  I havent really bought new clothes (just used old clothes I saved) or have done anything special.  Just looking in the mirror and seeing my new body is a reward in itself.  But I will definitely need new clothes for when I reach my goal because I dont have any saved clothes that are that small
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day today
> 
> jeanette



  Sorry to hear about your Grandma & I understand about wishing you were closer.  It's very hard!  Been there, done that!  I'll be praying things go ok for her & for you.  It's ok to be sad and angry, it's a hard part of life!

 for being at the last 10 to goal!  AWESOME accomplishment!



cruisindisney said:


> The event I want to loose for is our Disney Cruise in March 2011.
> 
> Today is my echo cardiogram and I'm getting a little nervous. Not about the test itself, but the results. I wasn't really worried until today.  With family members with murmurs, odds are it's genetic and nothing to worry about.  I think the news that my friend's wife has been diagnosed with breast cancer made me a little more apprehensive.



Prayers said for good results from the echo.  Likely nothing, but I sure know how you feel!  Scary stuff!


----------



## corinnak

keenercam said:


> Well, earlier this week, it occurred to me that in about 9 months, we will be leaving for our 2 week European adventure (including a 10 night DCL Mediterranean cruise).  I started thinking about how much I've despaired of recent pictures of myself and that I really want to be happy with the pictures from this "trip of a lifetime."  I've thought about putting a "___ pounds to lose before our trip in ___" days in front of me at work and at home and decided that I can't do that.  I have to be losing the weight because it's the right thing to do, not because of the trip on the horizon.



Oh, you will have so much fun.  I think you're smart not to pin it all on a deadline - you're doing the work - the results will be amazing by next summer, 




Dreamer24 said:


> QOTD - I don't have an event and honestly, I'm struggling with motivation.  Seeing myself in the mirror, the numbers on the scale, the way my clothes fit SHOULD be enough. Those things make me feel horrible about myself yet I feel myself eating like crap (I'll just have this and that be better later today....) and being too tired to go to the gym.   NO I need to start being better NOW.  It's so hard and I amazed by everyone of you on here.



I'm so sorry about your injury.  It is so hard to get back into a good groove when you get derailed in your plans by an injury.  

Motivatino is so tough and it can so easily turn into a downward spiral, as it's hard to make choices to be good to ourselves when we feel so BAD about ourselves.  I try to remember "I can't hate myself to awesome."  It's a downward spiral of feeling horrible, eating badly, feeling worn down and sedentary, and it doesn't even get you where you want to be.  Don't focus on where you are now - focus on how you want to be, how you've been in the past when you've felt good and take a step in that direction.  You _are_ worth it.




flipflopmom said:


> Love it!  How do you both run with that stuff on your waist? IT would drive me absolutely insane!!!!



You know, I think at this point, it's just what I'm used to.  There was one time when I was just starting to run that I was out on a hot day with no water and the drinking fountain on the route was not working.  I swore that day that I'd never be thirsty on a run again.   



flipflopmom said:


> Okay, I am processing here.  First, I am in the boat with Jen and Corinna.  I have been fluctuating with the same 4 pounds for a month or more, and it's depressing.  I was up 3 pounds for last week's weigh in!  There, I said it.  So I'm back to 14 pounds to goal now.  I'm not really sure how I feel about it.
> 
> It's like, I am still eating mostly okay, but not entering it in to see exactly where I fall.  Yes, I know I need to do that.  I am not running.  I NEED to, for my mentality, but yesterday was the only chance I had this week, and my stomach was not up for the challenge.  Hoping for tomorrow and Saturday, but on top of the tummy mess, I have had a killer sinus headache for about 15 hours, my head is full, and I have a  cough.  I don't run well with a headache, it's just hard to get past.  I can ignore a lot when I run, but headaches aren't one of those things.  Hopefully it will be gone by tomorrow.



  You DO have a lot going on right now and sometimes that stuff is going to take center stage for a while.  Hang in there.  I am in the same place of eating mostly OK, but not tracking well.  It makes such a huge difference for me because I just don't keep track in my head very well at all.  I think running with stomach problems AND a headache would probably not be a good idea.  Running with a headache is not good.  I'm hoping you feel better soon!



keenercam said:


> Corinna - Your blog posts are so insightful and helpful! Thank you for sharing. I have a feeling your WW blog is one that would truly inspire me.  It seems we have a lot of the same thoughts but mine are not as evolved as yours. Would you be willing to share your WW name? or PM it to me? I'd really like to read your blog there.
> What a great picture from the DL Half!  You and Stephanie look great!



Cam, that is SO nice of you to say.  I am as sporadic on the WW site as I am over here, but I do enjoy many of the blogs over there.  My WW user name is Corinnak4 and I'd be glad to be friends over there as well!



disneymom2one said:


> QOTD:  I mention this one a lot but there is a big family wedding in two short weeks.  We both have small families and this is the first big event (other than funerals - which we've had plenty of) in many, many years.  My husband is in the wedding (singing rather than preaching funerals which is such a nice change) and it's a huge affair - formal the whole way.  I knew back in May that I would refuse to be in pictures and I just said enough.  I still don't like the way I look - even at 46 pounds gone - but I am happy to have lost the weight.
> 
> So that's it.  The next motivation is our DC trip followed by spring break at WDW.  I'm so looking forward to being able to really enjoy Epcot - before the walking was almost too much.
> 
> MB



Wowie Wow - 46 pounds since May???  That is an amazing amount to lose in that amount of time!  I hope you feel more comfortable being in pictures now - it's a tremendous accomplishment.

I'll do a few QOTD's as well....I really need to get better about doing these they day of.

*9/17 Friday QOTD:What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?*

1.  Baby Carrots
2.  Southwestern Eggbeaters
3.  Soup
4.  Hot Tea
5.  Frozen Broccoli

*9/18 Saturday QOTD: Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself*

This one reminded me of The Office, so mine is a tribute:

http://images.tabulas.com/2/m/541212430_073f891623.jpg

C - Creative
O - Outstanding
R - Runner
I - Intense
N - Nutty
N - Nice Runner
A - Agile Runner
K - Kind 

Actually, I'm not all that agile a runner.  

*9/19 Sunday QOTD: Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?*

I've had many ah-ha moments, many starts on this journey, but the one I'm thinking of today happened about a year and a half ago.  There was nothing special going on, no memorable event, but I remember being in my kitchen and coming to the realization that I could not do it on my own.  I had tried over and over to lose weight, eat better, work out, etc.  But that on my own, I was feeling powerless over food and that "trying to eat better" and "trying to eat less" and "Running so I could eat whatever" did not work for me at all.  I knew from past experience that when I FOLLOWED the WW plan, I lost weight.  When I stopped, I didn't.  So at that time, I realized and admitted to myself that I need some outside guidelines on how much is appropriate to eat.  Left to my own devices, I either eat WAY to much or practically nothing, neither of which is good or healthy.


*9/20 Monday QOTD: What is your kryptonite, food-wise? In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?*

I have a list.  Or I could.  Tops is:

Edy's Slow Churned Chocolate Chunk Ice Cream

Followed closely by all other ice creams with chocolate in them.

Additional danger foods:  
Chocolate Chips
Cereal
M&M's or other small candies in an open container
Graham Crackers with milk

9/21 Tuesday QOTD: What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?

There are a lot of amazing things at WDW, Disneyland and DCL, but I have to say....depending on the day:

No Way Jose
or
Cocomisu from Boma

No to either of those being available at all times.  My favorite meal at WDW is the Noodle Bowl at Brown Derby.  And at Disneyland - the Tofu Curry Rice bowl from that counter service place in DCL.  I'd be glad to have either of those available at all times.  


9/22 Wednesday QOTD: Post your favorite recipe, requiring 5 ingredients or less (not counting spices and oils)

I don't know if this counts as a recipe - it is sort of dumping together a bunch of pre-prepared stuff and microwaving, but I love to have this for lunch:

1/2 c Prepared Brown Rice or Whole Grain Pasta
1 c frozen and/or fresh vegetables (broccoli, carrots, spinach, cauliflower etc)
1/2 c. marinara sauce (my favorite is Classico Spicy Red Pepper)
1/2 oz 2% Cheddar cheese or some Fat Free Feta

Cook the rice/pasta and vegetables in the microwave until warm, add pasta sauce and cheese and cook until hot and melty.  Mmmm.


*9/23 Thursday QOTD: Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)? If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date? And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past? Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day? Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?*

So my original goal last year was to be at goal for Disney Marathon Weekend 2010.  That thought often kept me going when times were tough.  THIS year, I want to go to Marathon Weekend at the same approximate weight I was last year.  And that thought is motivating me now as well.  

I feel really lucky that I am near my desired weight right now, as I have an unexpected wedding that has cropped up and is happening in just a few weeks.  I am not 100% thrilled with where I am right now, but I also don't find myself dreading buying a dress, seeing people, taking pictures, and that is a true blessing.

I do think there are some tough things about having a deadline-based goal is the possibility of not meeting the goal by the deadline.  The other problem is one I struggle with more is that of what happens after the deadline - whether or not the goal has been met, it is easy to feel very "adrift" after an event like that.  I think some of my slipping the past few weeks has been due to the end of the summer and all the excitemet/travel/events I had been looking forward to being suddenly in the past.


----------



## lisah0711

First, let me say a big, BIG thank you to keenercam for doing a great job being our coach this week!    You are such an inspiration to us all!



my3princes said:


> We had a nice time at the bbq tonight.  I ate one hot dog and had a single bite of 2 different desserts, but decided that neither was worth the points so I threw them out   I think that is a success.



Sounds like you did a great job! 

*Lindsay,*   You've come so far.  Hope that you are feeling better soon!  I think everyone has those "what if" moments -- nothing to feel guilty about.

*Taryn,*  Take it easy on yourself.  All that stuff will still be there later.  



jenanderson said:


> I was going to post my own feeling sort of down post tonight.  I think many of us are a bit overwhelmed at the start of the school year.  It seems like so much is going on for everyone with jobs and families and just life.  I hope that things settle down for all of us.



I think that you hit the nail on the head, jen!  

*Cupcaker,* great recipes!  So sorry about your grandmother.  

*Corinna,* great blog posts!   

*Stephanie,* you look great!  

Woo hoo, *Cam,* for the whoosh!  



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 23:  Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)?  If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date?  And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past?  Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day?  Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?



I don't have any set date for my final goal.  I've set so many goals based on things like Disney trips, vacations, 50th birthday and never met them so I decided just not to do it this time.  I almost didn't even do a goal for this challenge but ONE-derland is calling my name.  I'm trying really hard to set myself up for success this time instead of setting myself up for disappointment.  I know that I will make my goal sooner or later and I take a page from my friend, mikamah's book, and say the only time that I will truly fail is if I give up.  

And, *mikamah,* you do know the whole sneaker thing had to be your fault, right?    And what is with making everyone cry this morning?!?   Seriously, that was great reminder and just what we all needed.  

*Rose,* I just enjoyed an Amy's for lunch and thought bless Rose for telling me about these!    Are you and Mike going to take it easy for the W & D and just have a good time?  You probably do need a rest after that!

*Dreamer24,*  did you read that blog that Rose posted about what you see in the mirror?  It is very appropos.  

*MB,* you are going to look beautiful in those pictures!  

*CC,* sounds like a good plan to get some exercise today.  And I bet you could use the microwave by yourself and be just fine.  Sometimes it is easier to ask forgiveness than permission.   



goldcupmom said:


> WISH friends are a true BLESSING!!



 So true, Julie!  

*cruisindisney,* good luck with your test today.  

*Maria,* ITA with the goal setting issues.  I think that you have the right attitude!  And you have been very successful.  

You all do know it is a full moon tonight, right?    Might be an explanation for all the craziness in our lives now.  

*Don't forget tomorrow is the day to do your WIN! measurements as well as send in those weights and Healthy Habits numbers*.

I did my measurements this morning and I am down 3 inches!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## brinalyn530

Rose, thank you for sharing that blog post  its like it came straight out of my head!



my3princes said:


> We had a nice time at the bbq tonight.  I ate one hot dog and had a single bite of 2 different desserts, but decided that neither was worth the points so I threw them out   I think that is a success.


I agree !

Lindsay  I hope today is better for you!

Jen A  Thanks! I havent done 100 yet, but Im getting there. I did actually do 5 more than the minimum for the first workout, so the competition is definitely working! Second workout is tonight. Hope you are back on track this morning as well. And kudos to you for cleaning out closets! I am still fighting with the messes that are clearly visible, I cant even think about when Ill get to the ones that are contained!

Corinna  Thanks for posting your blogs. All of the insight from the maintainers is really helpful to me to kind of picture a plan of attack for when I get there. I appreciate that you guys still participate in these challenges and share your thoughts and feelings on the process (of losing and of maintaining). And you guys look great and so happy in that picture!



flipflopmom said:


> Bree- I'd like to go next year, too, if I can grow a money tree.  OR at least the next.  2012 would be AK's 13th b'day at the end of Sept.  I just can't take her out of school in 8th grade for long...... DId you say your DS has ADHD also?  I wonder if the food stuff is tied in somehow, b/c AK has the hardest time with new foods.  We jumped for joy when she added Subway turkey subs (but it has to be made very specifically or she won't eat it) and barbeque chicken to her menu this year.  She has about 8 things she will eat.  No joke!  She's at the age now, where I fix dinner, making sure there is something she likes - salad, corn, veggies w/ dip, etc. and tell her to try what we are having, or fix something else for herself.  I am hoping that she will eventually get tired of cereal or cheese quesadillas and eat what we have.  I do occasionally make BBQ chicken for her if we are grilling for us, etc.  But a whole separate dinner for her just doesn't happen anymore


Taryn, we should start a Send Taryn and Bree to the W&D ½  fundraiser! We could have t-shirts made, and sell Luna bars or something  ! My DS starts middle school next year (6th grade), so if I did the W&D we would only be going for a long weekend and he would only miss (maybe) one day of school, so Im OK with that. If it were any more though, I wouldnt even consider it. Or, I could just make it a mommy only weekend, which actually sounds really appealing  ! He does have ADHD also, and I do think that that has at least something to do with the food issue. Between the limited appetite from the meds and his aversion to change/new things, not to mention that the food stuff seems to be genetic (my brother had Chinese food for the first time at 19 I think!); he really doesnt have much of a chance. I have always just eaten what he will eat, but Im really starting to get tired of those things (yep, DS has about 8 or 10 things too  maybe we have the male and female versions of the same kid  !). Take care of yourself sweetie! Remember to look for that light at the end of the tunnel  1st shift will be back very soon! We all have faith in you! You are in Virginia, right? If you dont mind sharing, how far south are you?

QOTD for Wednesday, September 23: Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)? If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date? And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past? Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day? Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?
I want to be healthy for me, it is not really a finite goal as much as it is a lifestyle aspiration. However, I want to be fit and toned and hot when I see my friend in December, so that is my motivation right now. After that my motivation will be to get to goal weight and look amazing in the pictures on our cruises.  After that, I hope to be able to finish a ½ marathon. I think that I will always need something on the horizon to strive for, be it a weight, an activity, or a challenge of some other variation; I thrive on competition and like deadlines. As far as the possibility of not reaching my goals I have to accept the reality that this is a journey, I can only do the best I can do. There is no miracle to make the weight drop off on certain dates, as long as I put forth my best effort I will be happy with my progress. 

Kathy  Thanks for putting that into perspective! Im not nearly as overwhelmed (at the moment) as some of you guys are, but I know the feeling. I really need to slow down and appreciate more of the day to day with DS. 

Jeanette   to you and your grandma. 

I still have quite a bit of work to do and I have to leave early for DSs pitching practice so Im off for the evening. Have a great rest of the day everyone!

Bree


----------



## tigger813

Checked out Customizedgirl.com but they appear to only do t-shirts. We want some polo shirts. Thanks for the site though. I will keep it in mind for other events.

Been a good OP day. I do need to drink some more water still. I don't think I'm going to be able to squeeze a 5K in on the elliptical today. I have given 2 massages today and did my 2 miles this morning. As long as I keep my water intake high I will be ok. I will definitely have to fit one in tomorrow and Saturday morning.

Went to Costco after work and picked up some things. DD1 is doing her homework. I have her curriculum night tonight. I want to bring her some books on the area of social studies that they are studying that I have from my years of teaching. 

Having all the leftovers in our fridge tonight. I may actually have morningstar farms burgers on my 60 calorie pitas. DD1 wants the rest of the chicken curry from last night. DH will probably have pulled pork that's left. Hope it's all still good. Chinese food tomorrow night to end the week!

I will be doing my weigh in for my challenge at the wellness center tomorrow as well as my weigh in here. I'll have to squeeze in a meeting next Wednesday after work. I already have a later client on Thursday so I won't be able to go to that meeting. My Wednesday client ends at 7 so I will just go a bit late.

I think I'll have a good loss tomorrow and may get back my 40 pound clippie that I've wanted to back so badly!

Gotta go get some work done around here. The girls are looking at their Disney pin collections! 68 days to go!!!!!!


----------



## Connie96

Day 3 at home with DD. Her fever broke early this morning. Poor baby woke up crying from sweating so much.  She still wasn't quite ready to go back to school, but she's feeling much better.

And, if I'm not out of this house soon, I'm gonna explode from eating. I did great on day 1, but yesterday and today??? Not so good. And it's not that I don't HAVE the willpower, it's that I've been purposely ignoring it. I have SO got to get back to work!


----------



## Connie96

Hey everybody. Just wanted to remind you that I will be tallying up those WIN! measurements this Friday thru Monday and we'll get to see our first results on Tuesday.

To those of you who didn't measure in during week 1, please still feel free to jump in any time.

Just as a reminder:
1) Take a measurement at each of these locations:
. . . a. Left or Right Upper Arm (stick with the same one from your first measurement)
. . . b. Bust or Chest
. . . c. Waist
. . . d. Hips
. . . e. Left or Right Thigh (remember which one you measured last time)
2) Add all of these measurements together
3) Send only the sum of the measurements to me (Connie96)  via Private Message

I hope everyone sees the results they're hoping for. And good luck on everyone's weigh-in too!


----------



## cherry-pops

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 23:  Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)?


 I'm motivated by the end of this BL challenge, and by Christmas. I want to achieve something by that date, I don't even have a number in mind. I just want to have made a change by then.
I also have my DLP trip in March. I want to look good and feel good in those vacation pictures - too many pictures can feel ruined if you don't like the way you look.



keenercam said:


> If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date?  And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past?


 Knowing that I have achieved something I wanted and needed will show me that more is possible. I'm not expecting to lose every week but I am going to try really hard!



keenercam said:


> Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day?  Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?


 I rewarded myself with food, treats and dinners out so often for achievements and special events. I know reward myself with stuff - clothes, gadgets, video games, movies, trips.... I'm lucky to have such a rewarding job right now so I'm taking advantage while the going is good!


----------



## donac

flipflopmom said:


> Okay, I am processing here.  First, I am in the boat with Jen and Corinna.  I have been fluctuating with the same 4 pounds for a month or more, and it's depressing.  I was up 3 pounds for last week's weigh in!  There, I said it.  So I'm back to 14 pounds to goal now.  I'm not really sure how I feel about it.
> 
> It's like, I am still eating mostly okay, but not entering it in to see exactly where I fall.  Yes, I know I need to do that.  I am not running.  I NEED to, for my mentality, but yesterday was the only chance I had this week, and my stomach was not up for the challenge.  Hoping for tomorrow and Saturday, but on top of the tummy mess, I have had a killer sinus headache for about 15 hours, my head is full, and I have a  cough.  I don't run well with a headache, it's just hard to get past.  I can ignore a lot when I run, but headaches aren't one of those things.  Hopefully it will be gone by tomorrow.
> 
> I'm sick of my house being a wreck.  I'm sick of being short tempered.  I'm sick of worrying about money. I'm sick of being hit for $150-200 everytime I turn around for something, (gymnastics fundraiser, school field trip, glasses, tires,ADHD meds, DOG! and accessories) and yet Sophie needs shoes and I need clothes. I'm sick of trying to corral Sophie for 3 hours at gymnastics.  I'm sick of trying to figure out what's for dinner with our crazy schedules.  I'm sick of DH's boss making him miserable, and cutting his overtime!  I'm sick of feeling sad.  I'm sick of trying to work on homework for grad school.  I'm sick of feeling jealous when I read BL and everyone is getting in serious workout time, seeing results. I'm sick of feeling like a whiner.  And yet, I'm not totally sure what to do about any of it. It feels so out of my control.  I hate not being in control.  I know I have to step up and take it back.
> 
> I know I have a lot going on.  I know that I can't do it all.  But I feel like I am doing nothing. I know once DH goes back on 1st, it will get a bit easier.  Not sure if I can make it until then.....
> 
> Have a good day everyone.  I am forcing myself to stay caught up and post, b/c my honest to goodness desire is to throw in the towel!
> Taryn



 You realy a big hug.  I remember those days all too well.  I do at times miss them.  Enjoy them while you can.  Dh will be back on 1st soon.  Try to be extra special to yourself.



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 23:  Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)?  If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date?  And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past?  Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day?  Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?
> 
> Okay, I know that's more than one question, but it's a lot to think about.




I have nothing planned.  I think that is what is bothering most of all.  I didn't go anywhere this summer and now I am regretting it.  Even with the summer off without going anywhere it really is not much of a vacation. 



cruisindisney said:


> The event I want to loose for is our Disney Cruise in March 2011.
> 
> Today is my echo cardiogram and I'm getting a little nervous. Not about the test itself, but the results. I wasn't really worried until today.  With family members with murmurs, odds are it's genetic and nothing to worry about.  I think the news that my friend's wife has been diagnosed with breast cancer made me a little more apprehensive.
> 
> Getting frustrated with my plateau.  I know that I just need to keep up the good work and the weight will again begin to go down, but I'm not known for my patience.  OK, enough whining.  I'm off to eat my lunch - salad.



Good luck with your echo cardiogram.

I was on this morning but my internet shut down.  

Went for a bone density test this afternoon.  I had the day all planned out.  I crought my clothes to change into after school.  Then stop at the hospital on my way home.  Nice and easy.  WRONG  During lunch I went to get everything in order for the hospital and I could not find the script.  It was not in my purse like I thought it was.  SO I raced out of the building, got home and there it was sitting on my kitchen table.  So I changed and went to the hospital.  I did make it in time for my appointment.

Off to make dinner I will be back on after yoga.  I start my coaching tomorrow. 

HAve a nicew evening


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> Bree- I'd like to go next year, too, if I can grow a money tree.  OR at least the next.  2012 would be AK's 13th b'day at the end of Sept.  I just can't take her out of school in 8th grade for long...... DId you say your DS has ADHD also?  I wonder if the food stuff is tied in somehow, b/c AK has the hardest time with new foods.  We jumped for joy when she added Subway turkey subs (but it has to be made very specifically or she won't eat it) and barbeque chicken to her menu this year.  She has about 8 things she will eat.  No joke!  She's at the age now, where I fix dinner, making sure there is something she likes - salad, corn, veggies w/ dip, etc. and tell her to try what we are having, or fix something else for herself.  I am hoping that she will eventually get tired of cereal or cheese quesadillas and eat what we have.  I do occasionally make BBQ chicken for her if we are grilling for us, etc.  But a whole separate dinner for her just doesn't happen anymore



So interesting to read this.  My ADHD son is very very picky about what he will eat.  Chicken burgers, some chicken nuggets, ham sandwich, only american cheese, no pastas, no rice, no potato (except some FF).  I wonder if food adversions go along with ADHD?


----------



## flipflopmom

brinalyn530 said:


> Taryn, we should start a Send Taryn and Bree to the W&D ½  fundraiser! We could have t-shirts made, and sell Luna bars or something  ! ep, DS has about 8 or 10 things too  maybe we have the male and female versions of the same kid  !). Take care of yourself sweetie! Remember to look for that light at the end of the tunnel  1st shift will be back very soon! We all have faith in you! You are in Virginia, right? If you dont mind sharing, how far south are you?


I could almost throw a rock to the NC line.  About 8miles from it.  WAAAYYY  south!  Sounds like we do have the same kid.....



Connie96 said:


> Day 3 at home with DD. Her fever broke early this morning. Poor baby woke up crying from sweating so much.  She still wasn't quite ready to go back to school, but she's feeling much better.
> And it's not that I don't HAVE the willpower, it's that I've been purposely ignoring it. I have SO got to get back to work!


Glad you seem to take it in stride!



corinnak said:


> Oh, you will have so much fun.  I think you're smart not to pin it all on a deadline


Thanks for your comments, BTW.  I just can't imagine running with a waist pack.  I think I twist when I run.

Headache mostly gone.  Stomach still.... odd, but better.  Mood... well, tomorrow's Friday!

QOTD:  I had the goal for WDW.  Exceeded it.  Then I played around all summer with what I want my final weight to be.  GOT really motivated right after WDW and had a plan to meet it by my b-day, Sept. 5.  Well, it's the 23rd, And I am 14 pounds away. We have a wellness screening at work in a month, and I am just saying I'd like to be as close as possible when that time comes.  I would like to hit goal by Christmas, but my optimism is waining...


The fair's in town.  It's a huge small event.  Huge to the lives of the kids here.  I hate it as an adult.  I actually had a parent ask me one year if their child, my student, could hang around with me while they did things.    So, we're heading out tonight.  I would love a funnel cake.  I don't know if I'll go for it or not.  I'm ambivalent right now!  It's going to be CRAZY expensive, $15 for the 4 of us to get in (DH is off tonight, short time.  I'd rather him work!)  Then the "ride all night" wristbands are $20!!!!  So for the low, low price of $55, I can take my kids to the fair.  Crazy!!!  I could go to WDW for that for a day!  I told them we would walk around first, and see how many rides they'll actually ride before we buy, and decide if the wristbands are worth it.

Last year was the first AK didn't go.  It was right after Daddy died, and I didn't want to go.  Friends were going to take her, but it rained.  It was the last night.  First time she'd ever missed it!  Sophie hasn't been in 2 years.  She thinks the merry go round horses are going to hop off a la Mary Poppins!

This is going to be so dinky compared to WDW!!!!!!  But, like I said, it's a tradition.  Hope it's fun!

Taryn


----------



## my3princes

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 23:  Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)?  If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date?  And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past?  Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day?  Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?
> 
> Okay, I know that's more than one question, but it's a lot to think about.



I don't have anything planned right now.  I will admit that I do much better when I have a vacation in the works.  Right now we are planning a trip to Hawaii in 2012.  That is still in the very very early stages of planning, but hopefully we can pull it off.  That is nearly 2 years away so it is hard to think I'm trying to Lose for that trip.  I will say that DH and I would like to do a vow renewal on that trip as it will be our 20th anniversary.  I'd like to have a fabulous dress.  I can currently wear my original dress, but it's 1980's style so that won't be worn again.    I guess I'm on plan because I feel better when I'm on plan.


----------



## tigger813

Originally Posted by keenercam  View Post
QOTD for Wednesday, September 23: Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)? If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date? And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past? Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day? Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?

I am motivated as I turned 40 this year. I also am going to Disney in 68 days!!!!! I'm staying on track by coming here and I just joined our local weight loss challenge at the Wellness Center. I will continue drinking lots of water and working out faithfully everyday. I miss it when I don't do it. I just want to say that I've lost 55 lbs. My reward is hearing everyone tell me how good I look. I still have some things I want to fit into that I haven't in years. I had vowed never to see the 160s again but then got way off track this summer so now I'm going back to my old new ways of drinking water, eating healthy and watching what and how much I eat. I still treat myself but only in moderation!


----------



## goldcupmom

Yesterday was ok, but really busy.  I managed to reach my calorie burn goal....exactly.  Only got in 2.29 miles last night and it was mostly in drizzle, but it rains so infrequently here that I didn't mind.  Except for the fact that my BBugg isn't waterproof so I had to tuck it in my sports bra.

Food was ok.  I resisted the cinnamon rolls except for 1 SMALL bite from the very center of DS21s.  Instead I had 2 eggs, dry wheat toast, hashbrowns & black coffee.  Then DD & I stopped at ChickFilA & I had a grilled sandwich.

Did 6.29 with Sashi this morning.  Much better.

Starbucks Toffee Mochas are EVIL!!!!!!  We walked to Starbucks this morning.  I have a crazy dog who LOVES coffee....no, really, she does!  She BEGS for it!  And it was a nice cool, cloudy morning.  Splurged on a Veinti Decaf Nonfat Toffee Mocha as I hadn't tried one.  BAD IDEA!!!!!  It was 390 calories!!!!  Just 1 fat & 2 fiber, but 390 calories!!!  OUCH!!!!  I'll have to stick with my skinny cinnamon dolce.

Decided to hold off on ordering Zumba as a reward for journaling.  Yesterday when I took DD to the neuromuscular therapist, I made an appt. with him for next week about my upper back muscle that keeps pulling instead.  The guy is a miracle worker.

Found out today that I will be getting another scoring job 11/3 - 19 (assuming I can qualify on the project).  I will have to score M - F 11:30 - 8p.m., but only for 2 weeks.  And at least I will have time to exercise in the mornings & weekends.  The money right before Christmas won't hurt, either!

Off to try to finish going thru clothes in my dresser.  More later....


----------



## jbm02

cruisindisney said:


> The event I want to loose for is our Disney Cruise in March 2011.
> 
> Getting frustrated with my plateau.  I know that I just need to keep up the good work and the weight will again begin to go down, but I'm not known for my patience.  OK, enough whining.  I'm off to eat my lunch - salad.



Our cruise is in August and I can't wait!! My plateau lasted for almost 7 weeks.  I'm moving now, but it's slow.  Really, really slow.  But that's okay. I don't mind being the tortoise if it means I get to my finish line.  All I can say is - it WILL happen!!! 

*9/23 Thursday QOTD: Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)? If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date? And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past? Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day? Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?*

Our cruise is one of my motivating factors.  But, really, I'm doing this for me and not any special event.  My law school reunion is this weekend and I'm nowhere near the size I wish I was.   oh well.  Also,  I've always been the "big" sister - in size as well as age.  Is it superficial to say that I'd like to get as small as my size 6 little sister??  Plus I turned 45 this year.  Better late than never!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jenanderson said:


> Rose -  Hugs about the comments.  I have the same thoughts often when people say things to me.  I tutor a girl and her mom said to me..."You've lost so much weight and I can't believe how great you look.  I knew you could use to lose weight and now don't you feel great?"  My comment to her was that yes, I do feel great now ...thank you.  I mean what else can you even say.  She said some other things as well but to be honest at that point I was barely listening.
> 
> Mud run = page 61
> 
> .


Thanks! I'm going to read about the mudrun tonight! People really just don't think. It has been a real eye opener for me for when I give people complements. Last night Mike and I went out to bdubs and and our favorite waitress said, don't take this the wrong way, but you look amazing. I thought that was so sweet that she didn't want to hurt my feelings. She wanted to make sure I knew it was a complement and not a comment on how I looked before.



mikamah said:


> Rose- I love both pictures of you and your son.  He is a cutie, and you both look so happy to be with each other.  That is your son right?  You look so young, it could be your husband.   I hear what you are saying, and the blog entry describes it so well.  Pictures do see the truth, but not always.  When I looked at the race pictures from the last race I did, the first one i saw of me was horrible, but the second pic, I thought I looked pretty good, and how I see myself, but *I wonder which one I really look like.  *
> Have a great night.


Kathy--what a nice thing to say--of course my ds would be horrified. He's 19, and I think most of the time he loves having younger parents, but we are still the parents. I think about the bolded part a lot. Probably all relates back to the body image distortion stuff we talked about.



jenanderson said:


> II just have to say...Cam says it beautifully.  You do look beautiful in BOTH pictures.  I do get your point but I am working at taking Cam's point of view more often.  I know that when I look at the old photos, I am embarrassed and ashamed and so many bad feelings come to mind.  I am trying to look at them and see all the good things about me - how I was still the giving and loving person and that I always tried to look and be the best I could be.  When I look at the current photos of me, I really have to be amazed but still realize that it is me...the same insides but just a healthier outside.  I don't know if that makes any sense but either way...you look great!
> 
> .


I think the biggest thing for me is when I see the old pictures, all I see is how sad I was (even if I don't look sad) and I remember how miserably unhappy I was at that time. I don't want to be that unhappy person again. And I think even if I gain the weight back, I am in a better place right now in my life.





corinnak said:


> Rose - I agree with the others - both pictures are good, BUT I know what you mean about wanting to hide/hide from old pictures, too!  I want to forget that I ever was where I started.  When I was there, I wanted to forget that I was there.  I look back now and I see that, yes, I was bigger, but there were still good things about me then, and over the past few weeks, I've been realizing that while many people when they are overweight feel that there is a thin person hiding inside, waiting to emerge, I definitely feel that inside my now much smaller body, that overweight, unhappy Corinna is ready to come right back out if I just give her the chance.  And that's a little worrisome.  I don't know if you have some of those same thoughts, but I thought I'd put it out there because it seems like we have had similar feelings about our old pictures.
> !


Thank you for sharing this Corinna. And thank you for sharing the blog posts and the quotes.
 And you and Stephanie(?) looked like you were having a great time!


flipflopmom said:


> It's crazy hot here, too.  92 or 93 yesterday.  It's been like that all summer.  By now, we're usually in the 70s or 60s.  Someone told me yesterday they heard we're in for the hottest Oct. on record here.....
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, and what you are saying.  You totally look like his sister!  and completely amazing! BTW, DS's hair in the second pic makes him look like different person too!  His face is too handsome to hide behind the hair!
> 
> .


The high today was supposed to be 100. Uggh. At least it's not humid. And that hair is hair growing out from when he shaved it off this summer. I think he looks adorable now, was not so thrilled when there was no hair at all.



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 23:  Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)?  If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date?  And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past?  Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day?  Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?
> 
> Okay, I know that's more than one question, but it's a lot to think about.


I did not have a goal for my weight loss this time. Maybe that's why I was successful. I was just sick of feeling cruddy. Then the heart thing happened this spring, and that was a big motivator to keep going.



mikamah said:


> I started to read earlier, and then got sidetracked with a little meltdown because I asked michael to wash his hands and clean his fingernails. He was fresh to me, so I got mad, so then he somehow hit himself in the head with his sneaker while he was getting dressed and started crying.  I was laughing to myself and thought of the song, "You're gonna miss this" by Trace Adkins.  And I thought of you, Lindsay, Taryn, Jen, and all who are feeling overwhelmed lately. And I thought of Rose, who probably does miss some of this chaos.  This is my favorite verse.
> 
> Five years later
> There's a plumber
> Working on the water heater
> Dogs barking, phones ringing
> One kids crying, one kids screaming
> She keeps apologizing
> He says "They don't bother me.
> I've got two babies of my own.
> One's 36, one's 23.
> It's hard to believe..."
> 
> But
> You're going to miss this
> You're going to want this back
> You're going to wish these days
> Hadn't gone by so fast
> These are some good times
> So take a good look around
> You may not know it now
> But you're going to miss this
> You're going to miss this
> Yeah you're going to miss this
> 
> It is hard to believe that these days will pass, and we will survive and even enjoy so much of them when we're so overwhelmed.  I hope we will all look back on these days with smiles in our hearts, and the stress we are feeling will fade away and be barely a memory.  Hang in there, girlfriends!!


Kathy--thanks for sharing. Gotta love those meltdowns.



Dreamer24 said:


> QOTD - I don't have an event and honestly, I'm struggling with motivation.  Seeing myself in the mirror, the numbers on the scale, the way my clothes fit SHOULD be enough. Those things make me feel horrible about myself yet I feel myself eating like crap (I'll just have this and that be better later today....) and being too tired to go to the gym.   NO I need to start being better NOW.  It's so hard and I amazed by everyone of you on here.


 Pick one thing that you can be successful at. Maybe drinking water, or 20 minutes of exercise, etc. Make it something simple. Sucess breeds success. You can do this!





keenercam said:


> Thanks for asking, Lisa.   Yep. Got my 4th week "whoosh" on the scale this morning at my WW weigh in.  I will do my best to stay on plan this weekend, but I know it is inevitable that I'll have a gain next week of .4-.8 and I'm just going to keep doing what I've been doing and know that it's the lifestyle that matters, and not the number on the scale.  THat's not to say that I didn't want to do this -->  at the scale this morning.


Congratulations and have fun at the football game!

CC--I agree--health is the best reward!



Cupcaker said:


> Im right there with many of you with all the stresses, too many things to do, have no time for anything, blues.  Its at times like these where I just have to take it hour by hour, day by day.  After I posted last night, I called my mom for our daily phone call.  Just thinking about it makes me want to cry.  My grandma, who has been living with us since I was 6, was told she would be needing dialysis sometime in the future.  Shes 84 and I know this will definitely drain her physically and mentally.  Shes not as strong as she was before.  I just dont want to see her get weaker.  Ok now Im definitely crying.  And the selfish part of me is thinking that Im running out of time.  I want her to see me get married and have kids.  I know shes a fighter and I hope she doesnt give up and we can prolong her health a bit more so that she doesnt go on dialysis for a while.  But what makes it even worse is that Im sooo busy and I hardly have time to go visit her as much as I would like.  Times like these I wished I lived closer to my family instead of 30 miles away, which can be like an hour in L.A. traffic.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I guess Im going through phases.  Last night I was angry, today Im sad.  I forget what the next phases are.
> 
> jeanette






cruisindisney said:


> Today is my echo cardiogram and I'm getting a little nervous. Not about the test itself, but the results. I wasn't really worried until today.  With family members with murmurs, odds are it's genetic and nothing to worry about.  I think the news that my friend's wife has been diagnosed with breast cancer made me a little more apprehensive.
> 
> .


Hope it went well!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I got up this morning and ran 4M, and I'm so glad I did! I was also able to do an hour of office laps, so getting all the movement I can in today. I'm sticking to my eating plan very well. Moving my salad up last night worked perfectly -- I already have today's ready to go when I get home.
> 
> TTFN!
> 
> Maria


Yea for running Maria!

Lisa--I had an Amy's for lunch too! We don't have big plans for WDW other than the race. DS is going to be there for three of the 5 days with a friend. I sent him a schedule with "planned family time." We might try to go to Jellyroll's this time. We are staying at BWV--so that will be wonderful!



brinalyn530 said:


> Rose, thank you for sharing that blog post  its like it came straight out of my head!
> 
> Bree


That is exactly how I felt when I read it.



Connie96 said:


> Day 3 at home with DD. Her fever broke early this morning. Poor baby woke up crying from sweating so much.  She still wasn't quite ready to go back to school, but she's feeling much better.
> 
> And, if I'm not out of this house soon, I'm gonna explode from eating. I did great on day 1, but yesterday and today??? Not so good. And it's not that I don't HAVE the willpower, it's that I've been purposely ignoring it. I have SO got to get back to work!


Connie--glad DD is doing better!



jbm02 said:


> Our cruise is one of my motivating factors.  But, really, I'm doing this for me and not any special event.  My law school reunion is this weekend and I'm nowhere near the size I wish I was.   oh well.  Also,  I've always been the "big" sister - in size as well as age.  Is it superficial to say that I'd like to get as small as my size 6 little sister??  Plus I turned 45 this year.  Better late than never!!!


I have always been the "big" sister too. But honestly I am several inches taller, so I am bigger! My 25 year hs reunion is the same weekend as W&D in PA. I have never wanted to go before, but I might have gone this year. I feel much more confident than I have in years.

Ok, I'm mostyl caught up. Mike and I are going to run. Hoping the temp has dropped a few degrees. Have a nice evening!


----------



## pjlla

Connie96 said:


> For all who asked... DD woke up at 4am burning completely up. I gave her more Motrin and called the doctor when we got up just after 8. Sure enough... I took her in, paid the $30 co-pay and POOF! The fever has dropped from 102 down to about 99. And, the doc just confirmed what I suspected anyway... it looks like a virus and we just have to wait it out. Hopefully we'll be back to normal (or close enough) by tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats to the TOP TEN and ALL our losers this week. Way to go, CC!!!



Hope she is better soon!!



jenanderson said:


> My day was CRAZY yesterday as well!  It was really productive though - I cleaned DS's closet (reorganized it and sorted out every piece of clothing), I emptied out our linen closet and reorganized that (3 boxes ready to go to the thrift store), did 5 loads of laundry, cleaned more big clothes out of my closet and found a place for all my running clothing and many other little things.  As a result, I did not get my "preview run" in but did get my 3 miles done with DH.  *It was a horrible run though.*



Nice job with the closets.... don't the love the feelingwhen you are done?

About the bolded part.... there shouldn't be any such thing as a "horrible run."  You got up, you moved your body in a healthy way, you burned calories, you built muscle and strengthened your bones.  It COULD NOT have been horrible!  



mikamah said:


> My recipe is  Easy Mexican Soup
> 1 can chicken broth
> 1 can chicken or 1 cup cooked chicken ( I don't care for the canned chicken)
> 1 can diced tomatoes
> 1 can fat free refried beans
> 1 can corn
> 1 can black beans
> 1 jar salsa
> Mix all together and simmer til hot.
> 
> I know I cheated with 7 items, but it's a very quick and easy recipe, and the salsa adds the spices for you, so there, I'm a cheater.
> 
> Off to get the boy in bed and the watch Criminal Minds.
> 
> Have a great night.



I would SO make this!!  DS couldn't eat though.... so maybe I'll make it with veggie broth and some cooked pork?? Sound delicious to me!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am feeling kind of sad and depressed tonight.  Not sure why.  Maybe just the stress of the day.  Some days I get so overwhelmed with everything.....amount of stuff I need to do at work, getting ryan all he needs for kindergarten..homework, fundraising, etc., finances are a little hairy right now and that has me stressing.  Dh is having issues at his job....basically overworked and the president of the company is a complete idiot.  Everyone in the company are complaining about how they cant take working there anymore.  He comes home at night drained and miserable.  I think it just all has taken a toll on me today.
> 
> Hopefully after a good night sleep I will be back to my cheery feeling self in the morning.
> 
> Thanks for listening.






corinnak said:


> _September 21, 2010_
> *Slipping*
> 
> Why is it sooo easy to slip back into old habits, old thought processes, old numbers on the scale??  I have been maintaining at my original weight goal for a while now, but am having a hard time getting it together to lose "the last 5 pounds" again.
> 
> _September 22, 2010_
> *How to Climb Up Instead of Slipping Down*
> 
> Step One:  Stop Being Complacent!  If you are standing on a slippery
> slope, if you just stand there, the natural tendency is to slide slowly
> downward, and gain speed as you go.
> 
> Now of course on this journey, there is no such thing as true "Safety" but
> there is a place where it's all slightly less slick and sloped.
> 
> I realize that I've gone through the summer with a certain amount of
> complacency.  I haven't been training hard for any races, I haven't been
> able to get my brain fully back into the WW groove.  I need something
> to focus on, to work toward.  And frankly, having a focal point even
> when you're just trying to stay where you are always, always helps with
> balance.
> 
> While I was out running today, I remembered that a friend had
> offered to pace me to a 2 hour half marathon at the end of October.  I
> had scoffed and said I was nowhere near that right now.  Which is
> probably true.  However, I have 5 weeks, and if I don't strive for it, I
> may never get any closer to a 2 hour half than I have already been.  I
> think that having more focus in my training will help me have more
> focus with food as well.  It has in the past, anyway.
> 
> I often think that striving for goals is more important to me than meeting them.When I meet them, suddenly that focal point I'd been using to keep my balance is gone and until I find another one, I often start to lapse or
> relapse.  Until I find another goal - something I WANT - and catch my balance again.  Maybe someday I'll be able to focus without a clear goal to grab onto, but until then, I'm going to have to go with what works right now.



Corrina.... I am so moved by everything you said.  I have been feeling a bit like I'm slipping lately too... lackluster exercise, shortened runs, slacking on the food journaling.  You put what I am feeling into words and SO eloquently!!  Thank you so much for taking the time to share all of that!  I am going to print it out (if you don't mind) and add it to the inspiration pocket of my journal.  ...... Okay... I'm going to CREATE an inspiration pocket in my journal just for those blogs!!    I'd love to talk more indepth about it, but I'm short on time right now. TTYL, okay??



flipflopmom said:


> I know exactly what you mean, and what you are saying.  You totally look like his sister!  and completely amazing! BTW, DS's hair in the second pic makes him look like different person too!  His face is too handsome to hide behind the hair!



I must disagree... while Rose's DS is VERY handsome, I love the slightly longer hair in last year's picture..... I've always been a sucker for men with long hair!!



flipflopmom said:


> Okay, I am processing here.  First, I am in the boat with Jen and Corinna.  I have been fluctuating with the same 4 pounds for a month or more, and it's depressing.  I was up 3 pounds for last week's weigh in!  There, I said it.  So I'm back to 14 pounds to goal now.  I'm not really sure how I feel about it.
> 
> .
> 
> I'm sick of my house being a wreck.  I'm sick of being short tempered.  I'm sick of worrying about money. I'm sick of being hit for $150-200 everytime I turn around for something, (gymnastics fundraiser, school field trip, glasses, tires,ADHD meds, DOG! and accessories) and yet Sophie needs shoes and I need clothes. I'm sick of trying to corral Sophie for 3 hours at gymnastics.  I'm sick of trying to figure out what's for dinner with our crazy schedules.  I'm sick of DH's boss making him miserable, and cutting his overtime!  I'm sick of feeling sad.  I'm sick of trying to work on homework for grad school.  I'm sick of feeling jealous when I read BL and everyone is getting in serious workout time, seeing results. I'm sick of feeling like a whiner.  And yet, I'm not totally sure what to do about any of it. It feels so out of my control.  I hate not being in control.  I know I have to step up and take it back.
> 
> I know I have a lot going on.  I know that I can't do it all.  But I feel like I am doing nothing. I know once DH goes back on 1st, it will get a bit easier.  Not sure if I can make it until then.....
> 
> Have a good day everyone.  I am forcing myself to stay caught up and post, b/c my honest to goodness desire is to throw in the towel!
> Taryn



 (I think you need two tonight)



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 23:  Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)?  If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date?  And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past?  Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day?  Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?
> 
> Okay, I know that's more than one question, but it's a lot to think about.



I originally restarted this journey in 01/2008 because of an upcoming WDW trip, but it continued (thankfully) past the trip.  

I have made multiple "dates" with myself to hit my goal... but I've never quite made it.... plus my goal keeps dropping.  For the time being, I am happy where I am.  Sure, I'm trying to lose those last 5-7 pounds... and have been for months now.  But as long as I am not really gaining, I'm happy.

The reward comes EVERY MORNING when I wake up and realize it is NOT a dream.... I really have lost almost 90 pounds and wear a solid size 6.... I can run 5 miles without dying.  I don't cringe everytime I get dressed or look in a mirror.  I'm not afraid of embarrasing my kids.... all of that is reward enough.



corinnak said:


> Cam, that is SO nice of you to say.  I am as sporadic on the WW site as I am over here, but I do enjoy many of the blogs over there.  My WW user name is Corinnak4 and I'd be glad to be friends over there as well!
> 
> I have a list.  Or I could.  Tops is:
> 
> *Edy's Slow Churned Chocolate Chunk Ice Cream
> 
> Followed closely by all other ice creams with chocolate in them.
> 
> Additional danger foods:
> Chocolate Chips
> Cereal
> M&M's or other small candies in an open container*Graham Crackers with milk



DO I sense a chocolate pattern here!!??  Btw, I'll be looking for you over at the WW site, okay??


Evening all!  I have exactly 4 minutes left to post here and get out the door to go pick up DD at swim practice!  Sorry I wasn't on earlier today. I told myself I could NOT come on here until those adoption shower invitations were done and in the mail!!  I made it to the PO with about 14 minutes to spare!  What a project it was!  Everything took twice as long as I thought!  I actually ended up finishing the stupid things on my lap during our Robotics meeting today.... hope the kids didn't mind!

No school tomorrow, so a nice relaxing evening around here now. No homework rush, no clothes to lay out, etc.  Plus I KNOW I won't get called to work!!  (Got called today but had to say NO because of the invitations.)

Not sure what the scale will bring tomorrow.  I was feeling pretty good earlier in the week, but feeling a bit bloated today.  Oh well... what will be, will be, right?  Talk to you all later!.........................P


----------



## Cupcaker

cruisindisney said:


> Today is my echo cardiogram and I'm getting a little nervous.
> 
> Getting frustrated with my plateau.  I know that I just need to keep up the good work and the weight will again begin to go down, but I'm not known for my patience.  OK, enough whining.  I'm off to eat my lunch - salad.



Hope everything went well at the Dr's.  I was stuck at a plateau too for a while.  Sometimes shocking my system would help, e.g. eating fast food then going back to what I was eating.  I got over my recent plateau by changing what I regularly eat.  I now eat a lot more fruits/veggies, about 4 out of my 5 meals contain them.



goldcupmom said:


> Sorry to hear about your Grandma & I understand about wishing you were closer.  It's very hard!  Been there, done that!  I'll be praying things go ok for her & for you.  It's ok to be sad and angry, it's a hard part of life!



Thanks Julie.



corinnak said:


> I swore that day that I'd never be thirsty on a run again.



I get a mental picture of Scarlet O'hara 



lisah0711 said:


> I did my measurements this morning and I am down 3 inches!







flipflopmom said:


> Sophie hasn't been in 2 years.  She thinks the merry go round horses are going to hop off a la Mary Poppins!



That is so cute.



goldcupmom said:


> I have a crazy dog who LOVES coffee....no, really, she does!  She BEGS for it!



My dog loves cupcakes.  I wonder where he gets it from 


BBL Im going to go visit a co worker who is sick.


----------



## keenercam

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I can not tell you all how much it means to have you all here as a support.  I am so lucky to have found these boards.  I think it was god's way of finally answering my prayers for help.



Lindsay  I am so glad you were feeling better today.  If you were able to get something done on your list tonight, KUDOS to you! If not, remember there is always tomorrow or the day after.  The chores wont go anywhere.  Enjoy the time with your family and/or friends.

Julie  You have amazing willpower. I am always so impressed that you dont walk all those miles to be able to eat whatever you want.  Even with burning all those calories, you are still so disciplined.  I am so impressed!  Soon, we will all be celebrating your reaching WW Lifetime status.  And you will look fabulous for DDs wedding.  



Cupcaker said:


> Im right there with many of you with all the stresses, too many things to do, have no time for anything, blues.  Its at times like these where I just have to take it hour by hour, day by day.  . . . . .
> I dont really reward myself.  I havent really bought new clothes (just used old clothes I saved) or have done anything special.  Just looking in the mirror and seeing my new body is a reward in itself.  But I will definitely need new clothes for when I reach my goal because I dont have any saved clothes that are that small



Jeanette  Taking it hour by hour, day by day is wonderful advice.  I am so sorry that your Grandmother is ill.  Just remember, though, that Im sure she just wants to see you happy and living your life to the fullest.  Im sure she appreciates any time you can visit and certainly understands the other commitments in your life.  I cant wait to hear about a shopping spree that youll so richly deserve when you reach your goal!

Susan  I hope your echocardiogram went uneventfully and that you have gotten good news about your murmur.   Oh, and plateaus can be so frustrating, but if you can pretty much hold steady, youll know youve gotten this healthier lifestyle down pat. I know I said it earlier today, but my WW leader has talked about plateaus and advocates a total change in the foods you are eating to shake your body up a bit from its efficiency in handling your normal fare.  Higher proteins and getting in your 2 tsp of healthy oils a day might help, if you arent already doing that.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I got up this morning and ran 4M, and I'm so glad I did! I was also able to do an hour of office laps, so getting all the movement I can in today. I'm sticking to my eating plan very well. Moving my salad up last night worked perfectly -- I already have today's ready to go when I get home.



The way you fit in your activity is so inspiring, Maria!  I wish I had the energy to drag myself away from my desk to do some laps around the city block my building occupies.  Great strategy on eating the salad as soon as you get home. I know the WW website advocates that approach with soup as well, to help stave off the hunger and prevent overeating when we are really hungry.  Great job!



corinnak said:


> Oh, you will have so much fun.  I think you're smart not to pin it all on a deadline - you're doing the work - the results will be amazing by next summer,
> Motivatino is so tough and it can so easily turn into a downward spiral, as it's hard to make choices to be good to ourselves when we feel so BAD about ourselves.  I try to remember "I can't hate myself to awesome."  It's a downward spiral of feeling horrible, eating badly, feeling worn down and sedentary, and it doesn't even get you where you want to be.  Don't focus on where you are now - focus on how you want to be, how you've been in the past when you've felt good and take a step in that direction.  You _are_ worth it.



This is such a great observation, Corinna!  I love the way you think. I cant wait to check out your WW blog.  Hopefully, Ill have time early next week after our weekend away.  

Lisa  Thank you for your kind compliment about my coaching. Ive had such fun getting to know everyone better and posting here every day.  It is so wonderful to see all the support everyone shares here.  It was a relief to know that even if I overlooked posting back to someone, so many others are here to provide support, encouragement and advice.  You  are all just so amazing!
I just cant wait until we can all celebrate your re-entry and forever home in ONEderland!!!  I know you can do and I am so glad to know we are all here to cheer you on to that goal!

Bree  You are going to look so HOT when you next see your friend.     Just keep on keeping on and every day will be one day closer to where you want to be!!  

TraceySince I wont be on tomorrow, I wanted to wish you a very enjoyable Chinese food dinner tomorrow night!  LOL!

Connie  So glad DD is doing better.  Glad you recognize you have willpower. I know youll get right back on track when you get back into your routine.  

Cheryl  It is wonderful that you have your trips to look forward and which motivate you.  You are going to have in-progress and goal pictures in some really fun places!! 

Dona- - Im sorry you didnt get a vacation this summer.  Id be a basket case by now if Howard and I hadnt gotten away to Jamaica in April.  It is amazing how much we need time away in order to re-charge.   Sorry for the run-around before your bone density test.  Glad you were able to make it to your 

Taryn  You will get to your goal! Now that youve tasted victory, you know how satisfying it is to accomplish so much!  Glad your headache is better.  Your stomach ickiness may definitely be related to allergy or congestion drainage.  Feel better!    I hope you had fun at the fair.  If you ate funnel cake, I am going to pretend I was right there with you, sharing it.  



my3princes said:


> I will say that DH and I would like to do a vow renewal on that trip as it will be our 20th anniversary.  I'd like to have a fabulous dress.  I can currently wear my original dress, but it's 1980's style so that won't be worn again.    I guess I'm on plan because I feel better when I'm on plan.


That would be a HUGE motivator! Take it from someone who knows.   Hawaii would be amazing for a celebration like that.  



tigger813 said:


> I just want to say that I've lost 55 lbs. My reward is hearing everyone tell me how good I look. I still have some things I want to fit into that I haven't in years. I had vowed never to see the 160s again but then got way off track this summer so now I'm going back to my old new ways of drinking water, eating healthy and watching what and how much I eat. I still treat myself but only in moderation!



Awesome! Simply awesome!

Jude  Have fun at your law school reunion

Rose  I am glad that waitress was sweet and sensitive.  Hope you had an awesome run!

P-- You are living my dream come true.  A size 6?  I was larger than that at age 10.  I know you have worked your butt off for every single one of those pounds you have lost. You deserve to be living this dream come true.  You are such an inspiration!!  

Well, as much as I regret saying this, I am signing off as this weeks coach. It has been so much fun and very rewarding and educational for me.  I am going to finish up a few things here at my office and then head home to pack.  We have to be up at 4 am to head to the airport.  I will read if I can over the weekend, but wont get a chance to check in again until Monday.  Have a great weekend, my friends!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Cam!!!!!! I think I earned it this week! Drinking some more water right now since I didn't get in an extra workout! I'll be getting up at 5:10 to do the elliptical. DD1 wants to get up to workout as well.  

Love DD1s new teacher. She was also great when I told her that Ash would be out for a week at conference time. She was excited when I briefly told her about the project that Ash is going to do on the holidays around the world. 

Looking forward to watching Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice soon. Watching the new William Shatner show. Enjoyed the season premiere of Big Bang Theory!

Going to sign off for the night! TTFN


----------



## donac

Thanks Cam for being coach this week.

I am taking over as the new coach for this week. 

I am Dona.  I am  married (32 years), mother of 2 boys (25 and 20) and a math teacher for 33 years.  I have been involved with the BL's for a few years now.

I am going to post tomorrow's question since the last couple of days my internet has been giving me problems in the morning. 

Friday's Question of the Day  I know that is it still 9 weeks until Thanksgiving but my Oct/Nov issue of Tast of Home magazine came today.  I sat there thinking about all the great things I could make for Thanksgiving.  Then I got sad becasue if I made anything different for Thanksgiving I would never hear the end of it. 

My question for you is: As we get closer to the holidays do you think your family will accept new recipes that will help you keep on track?

Have a nice evening everyone.  Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## tggrrstarr

QOTD Wednesday-Recipe
Jamaican Chicken

For this recipe I use a Jamaican spice blend I got from Pampered Chef, but you can really use any spice blend for this.

Ingredients:
Pkge Boneless/skinless chicken breasts ( I like to use the tender size)
1-2 small tomatoes, chopped.  (fresh if possible)
1/2 cup black beans (rinsed)
Sweet Potatoes, aprox 1/2 cup per person
water, oil & spices

Brush the chicken with oil, sprinkle both sides with spices.  Saute both sides til brown, about 5 minutes or so.  Once browned, add tomatoes, beans and 1/2 cup water or chicken broth. Stir, once it comes to a boil, cover pan & simmer for about 5 minutes.

For sweet potato, if its just me, I bake it in microwave for about 5 minutes, then I cut it open and scoop out the inside.  I mash it in a bowl, add a tiny bit of butter and cinnamon and microwave it for 30 sec more.  If making the dish for more people I would just make them like regular mashed potatoes.
Of course, you can add more of the ingredients based on how many people you are cooking for.  This is based on two people.



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 23:  Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)?  If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date?  And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past?  Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day?  Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?
> 
> Okay, I know that's more than one question, but it's a lot to think about.



I was initially motivated because of my upcoming Disney trip, but once I started, It was mostly because I just don't want to be this weight any more.  My overall goal is 60 lbs (34 to go, by the way!)  I calculated this by estimating I can do 10 lbs a month.  Even if I only lose 50lbs by then I will be happy.  I didn't calculate any loss for January, just in case I gain some back on my trip.  (I don't plan on sticking to my diet on my trip, but I will make better choices than before)  I want to keep losing about 50 more after my trip, so I will start tracking again in February.  (Tracking pounds, not calories.)  The week of my trip is hopefully the only time I pause on calorie tracking.  I realize that the weight might not come off as fast as I'd like, but as long as I keep seeing results, I will be happy.  


So for today, I had planned my evening out ahead of time to try to get more accomplished.  (I am still a little behind reading here).  But, things don't always go quite as planned.  My DH and I got home from work about 6pm and as we came in the house, I caught the cat (as usual) as she tried to escape to the basement.  As I was holding her, I noticed the dog was a little more insistent on greeting me than usual.  I looked down and saw her blinking, quite a bit.  I immediately dropped my stuff (and the cat) and got down to check her out.  At first it looked like her eye ball had been scratched.  I freaked out!  As I got a closer look, I realized the inside corner was just badly swollen.  She couldn't keep her eye open, and it was watering badly.  I called the vet and got an emergency appt, thank God.  She didn't seem to be crying though, so that was good. 
At the vet, he said it was badly irritated but ok.  He mentioned there was on or near the cornea.  I probably didn't even come close to repeating what he said!  I didn't know you could get an ulcer in your eye.  He gave me some pain meds for her and ointment for it, and we have a checkup in a few days.  I had assumed the cat did it, but he said it might have been something else.  

I was so scared when I saw her eye, I am so relieved she is ok.  We'll just keep an eye on her for a few days.  I decided to skip my stretch workout, but I can still take my walk.  I was still able to cook dinner, but a little later than planned.  I had salmon on the grill and mashed sweet potatoes as above.  I had all my fruits & veggies earlier at lunch.  
Tomorrow will be dangerous, we have club seats for the Indians game.  A full buffet is included.  If my weigh in goes well, I might splurge on a hamburger!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Thanks to everyone.  Kathy, I am bawling, and going to find my child in this building and hug her, I don't care what her friends think!



So I am wondering if you really did and if so did your dd look at you like you were nuts.  I felt the same way.  I was a better mother when I arrived home tonight.  Sometimes we just need the reminder.  



Cupcaker said:


> My grandma, who has been living with us since I was 6, was told she would be needing dialysis sometime in the future.



Hey Jeanette Im so sorry to hear about what your grandma is going through.  My grammy lives 1hr away with my aunt and I dont get to see her much either.  She is 97.  I often feel very guilty for not being there with her more.  Enjoy the time you do get with her.  I will send my prayers your way.



cruisindisney said:


> Today is my echo cardiogram and I'm getting a little nervous.



I hope it went well.  Good luck



Connie96 said:


> Hey everybody. Just wanted to remind you that I will be tallying up those WIN! measurements this Friday thru Monday and we'll get to see our first results on Tuesday.




Wow I cant believe 3 weeks have gone by already.  Where does the time go.



flipflopmom said:


> The fair's in town.



We have the same tradition.  It is so expensive and such a waste of money but we do it every year because thats what I did when I was a kid.  My kids love it.  This year we talked the kids out of the bracelets because there was hardly any rides for them.  We told Ryan we would take him to the demolition derby that night instead.  Yep 40$ later the 3 of us went to the derby and we thought we were saving money.  At least the fun lasted longer than a few rides.  I hope you had a great time.



goldcupmom said:


> Found out today that I will be getting another scoring job 11/3 - 19 (assuming I can qualify on the project).



What kind of scoring job?  What do you do? just curious.


I am feeling a little better tonight, although I still had a depressing day.  My friend from high school came into the office with her daughter.  I was actually her maid of honor in her wedding.  We have lost touch a bit over the years but still talk to each other every couple of months or so.  

Well it is such a sad story:  She is 31, has 2 kids ages 7 and 5.  She got divorced 1 1/2 yrs ago and it is messy.  She was diagnosed with a brain tumor 2 years ago.  We were together one weekend and that week her husband now ex called to tell me she had a grand mal siezure and was in ICU.  They found the tumor and it is inoperable.  It is complicated and i dont understand it all but its cancerous but not the kind that is growing.  Like its sleeping and hasnt been awakened yet.  Well the worst issue she has had is siezures.  No meds were helping and about a month ago she had one that lasted 3 hours.  They have decided to do chemo and radiation to see if they can shrink the tumor to aleviate the siezures.  She is in week 3.  She has lost so much weight, and now she is loosing her hair.  She is on a medical leave and ran out of her short term disability payments.  She had to move back with her parents and only gets to see her kids every wed. and every other weekend.  It is truly heartbreaking to see my friend go through this.  I was so upset after talking to her today.  I wish I could do something to help her.  This has been on my mind alot today and I think just talking about it helps.

Otherwise I feel better.  Not sure what my weigh in will show tomorrow I think I may be about the same.  Which aggrevates me.  I need to plan and not get lazy.  I did a bit of over eating and mindless eating yesterday and today.  

Theres no better time then now to start.  I am going to drink a big glass of water and head to bed.


----------



## tggrrstarr

tigger813 said:


> Looking forward to watching Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice soon. Watching the new William Shatner show. Enjoyed the season premiere of Big Bang Theory!
> 
> Going to sign off for the night! TTFN



Yes to every one of those shows, but the William Shatner one I had to change.  Starting Grey's RIGHT NOW!!!

I just hopped back on to say my DH is so wonderful.  Those dishes I was talking about on Tuesday?  I never got them done.  
But, when I got home from work yesterday, they were all washed!  He did them all for me!  (This coming from a man who rarely washes dishes) He is amazing.  But now he is waiting for me to finish typing so we can watch Grey's (not patiently!!)  He is encouraging the kitten to come jump on the keyboard....I should go!


----------



## jenanderson

*Week 2 Healthy Habits Results*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the healthy habits are here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

*Statistics:*
We had 17 people try the Healthy Habits this week.
14 people reported their points for Part I (water & exercise)
11 people reported about one small goal in part II

*Healthy Habits Weekly Participants*
brinalyn530, cclovesdis, Connie96, cruisindisney, Cupcaker, Dreamer24, flipflopmom, goldcupmom, jenanderson, keenercam, lisah0711, MickeyMagic, mikamah, Rose&Mike, Tggrrstarr, Tigger813, Worfiedoodles

*Here are the top numbers for the Healthy Habits:*

*19 points*
Connie96
cruisindisney
jenanderson


*20 points*
goldcupmom
keenercam
tggrrstarr

*21 points*
cclovesdis

*A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!*

Now on to one of my favorite parts.PRIZES!
Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (chatting about drinking your water). If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!

*PART 1 WINNER = MickeyMagic
PART 2 WINNER = tggrrstarr*

Again, congratulations to everyone who participated in the Healthy Habits last week. I hope to have as many participants report in with both points and their one small goal this week!  Please feel free to jump in at any point if you are new to the Healthy Habits!


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to our Healthy Habits Challenge*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the Healthy Habits Challenge is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

Note:  You do not have to do all parts.  You do not have to participate every week if you do not want to.  Take it slow or try it all!  Just give it a try as we work together to develop great habits for weight loss success!

Here is how our Healthy Habits Challenge will work.
*
PART ONE: *The first part of the Healthy Habits Challenge will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit. Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.
*
CONTINUED FROM OUR LAST CHALLENGE - PRIZES!: *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes! I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:* The second part of the Healthy Habits Challenge will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread. Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*HEALTHY HABITS CHALLENGE FOUR*

*PART ONE*
Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
Eat 5 fruits and veggies each day (1 point for each day)
Post at least once each day on this thread (1 point for each day).  
Journaling your food each day (1 point for each day)

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days drinking water
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes
XX days of eating 5 fruits and veggies
XX days of posting on this the BL thread
XX days of journaling

This challenge runs from Friday, September 24, 2010 to Thursday September 30, 2010. On Friday October 1, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The Healthy Habits Challenge results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*
PART TWO*
A quote by Winston Churchill ~ Never, never, never quit.

For part two of the challenge, all you have to do is post that you will never quit.  You can add to that if you want to but by posting that you will never, never, never quit....you are making a promise to yourself that you will not give up on yourself.

Here's to a happy and healthy week!
Jen


----------



## happysmyly

Well - I'm gone for a day - and there's like 7 or 8 pages--not gonna have time to read them tonight... but had to post for my goal.

Also wanted to share a triumph this morning--I am a SLOW walker--usually at abt 20 min miles.  Well - earlier this week I timed a 1/2 mile with walking to the song 'Buenos Aires' from the Evita movie--and it turned out to be at a 18:30 pace for me.  So this morning I started at a 'normal' pace--and then that song came on and I decided to keep up with that song as long as I could--and I kept it up for 2 1/4 miles!!! (12 times through the song) Of course by the end of that I felt like I couldn't breathe and I wanted to fall down on my bed--but I was still over a mile from my house--so I just kept swimming all the way home   There is hope for my time after all!!

So today I have spent every spare minute going through all of my CDs and loading them onto my computer so I can load them into mixmeister's bpm program to get the bpms for them--so that I will have some choices in my music  
Thanks for letting me share 

QOTD:  I started this in Jan 2010 with no particular goal or 'thing' happening.  This time - I am getting ready for walking the half in January--so that is my main focus right now with exercise.  But I know that this is a lifetime journey for me--and so it won't end - it won't end after the half, it won't end after this challenge - it won't end for me when I reach goal (though at this point I don't even know what my end goal is) - and it won't end when I am in maintenance--which will be for as long as I am blessed to live on this wonderful world of ours 

Well - off to analyze more bpms   Have sweet Disney dreams!! 
 Liz


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening,

I had a good, OP day. I will exercise a bit after I reply. I am exhausted, but I wanted to say a few things.

I really, really enjoyed reading everyones answers to the QOTD. I WISH I had more time to respond to all of you.

I am off to exercise and journal my food for the day.

Have a great day tomorrow and  for weigh-in tomorrow!

CC



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I can not tell you all how much it means to have you all here as a support.  I am so lucky to have found these boards.  I think it was god's way of finally answering my prayers for help.



We love having you too! 



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks to everyone.  Kathy, I am bawling, and going to find my child in this building and hug her, I don't care what her friends think!



Ditto Lindsay. How are you and how was AK about that? I am so glad she is at the same school you are. 



Cupcaker said:


> Im right there with many of you with all the stresses, too many things to do, have no time for anything, blues.



Im sorry to hear about your grandmother. 



cruisindisney said:


> Today is my echo cardiogram and I'm getting a little nervous. Not about the test itself, but the results. I wasn't really worried until today.



Sending  for picture-perfect news.



lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* sounds like a good plan to get some exercise today.  And I bet you could use the microwave by yourself and be just fine.  Sometimes it is easier to ask forgiveness than permission.
> 
> I did my measurements this morning and I am down 3 inches!



Awesome! 

Thanks! I had a good day today. I ate everything I planned except the egg whites. I am probably still under points/calories for the day (will track before I exercise), but much better than yesterday.



tigger813 said:


> I think I'll have a good loss tomorrow and may get back my 40 pound clippie that I've wanted to back so badly!



Connie-Hope DD is perfect in the morning! 



donac said:


> Went for a bone density test this afternoon.  I had the day all planned out.  I crought my clothes to change into after school.  Then stop at the hospital on my way home.  Nice and easy.  WRONG  During lunch I went to get everything in order for the hospital and I could not find the script.  It was not in my purse like I thought it was.  SO I raced out of the building, got home and there it was sitting on my kitchen table.  So I changed and went to the hospital.  I did make it in time for my appointment.



Sorry about the difficult time getting there. Glad you made it there-and on time!

Hope you get perfect results too! 



flipflopmom said:


> The fair's in town. But, like I said, it's a tradition.



Hope it didnt cost you too much. My parents would take us to something like that. We went on 1, maybe 2 rides, if that. 



goldcupmom said:


> Found out today that I will be getting another scoring job 11/3 - 19 (assuming I can qualify on the project).  I will have to score M - F 11:30 - 8p.m., but only for 2 weeks.  And at least I will have time to exercise in the mornings & weekends.  The money right before Christmas won't hurt, either!



Sounds perfect! Hope you qualifty! 



jbm02 said:


> Our cruise is in August and I can't wait!! My plateau lasted for almost 7 weeks.  I'm moving now, but it's slow.  Really, really slow.  But that's okay. *I don't mind being the tortoise if it means I get to my finish line.*  All I can say is - it WILL happen!!!







Rose&Mike said:


> I did not have a goal for my weight loss this time. Maybe that's why I was successful. I was just sick of feeling cruddy. Then the heart thing happened this spring, and that was a big motivator to keep going.
> 
> CC--I agree--health is the best reward!



You know, I decided not to have a goal for this challenge and I thought that would be a really positive choice for me. Now, Im sure it is! 

Thanks!



Cupcaker said:


> BBL Im going to go visit a co worker who is sick.



Hope he/she is better soon! 



keenercam said:


> Well, as much as I regret saying this, I am signing off as this weeks coach. It has been so much fun and very rewarding and educational for me.  I am going to finish up a few things here at my office and then head home to pack.  We have to be up at 4 am to head to the airport.  I will read if I can over the weekend, but wont get a chance to check in again until Monday.  Have a great weekend, my friends!



Cam, you were an amazing coach! We kept you very busy and wow, always had a great response. Thanks! 

Enjoy your trip!



donac said:


> Friday's Question of the Day  I know that is it still 9 weeks until Thanksgiving but my Oct/Nov issue of Tast of Home magazine came today.  I sat there thinking about all the great things I could make for Thanksgiving.  Then I got sad becasue if I made anything different for Thanksgiving I would never hear the end of it.
> 
> My question for you is: As we get closer to the holidays do you think your family will accept new recipes that will help you keep on track?



I guess it depends on what I ask to change. I know I cannot change my fathers stuffing recipe or my grandmothers stuffed, fried squid recipe, but other things are no big deal. Like, we can have nonfat gravy and more non-starch veggies. They have no problem with me eating less pasta and only breast meat from the turkey. We really dont have a lot of recipes outside of the 2 aforementioned ones, so I guess the answer is no, they will not accept any new recipes. But, the good news is that I can have a few stuffed, fried squid and a bit of pasta and that is okay and what I said before about the turkey and veggies. As long as they are okay with what/how much I eat, Im good.



tggrrstarr said:


> I noticed the dog was a little more insistent on greeting me than usual.  I looked down and saw her blinking, quite a bit.  I immediately dropped my stuff (and the cat) and got down to check her out.  At first it looked like her eye ball had been scratched.  I freaked out!  As I got a closer look, I realized the inside corner was just badly swollen.  She couldn't keep her eye open, and it was watering badly.  I called the vet and got an emergency appt, thank God.  She didn't seem to be crying though, so that was good.
> At the vet, he said it was badly irritated but ok.



Oh my goodness. Glad she is okay. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am feeling a little better tonight, although I still had a depressing day.  My friend from high school came into the office with her daughter.  I was actually her maid of honor in her wedding.  We have lost touch a bit over the years but still talk to each other every couple of months or so.
> 
> Well it is such a sad story:



That is heartbreaking. Im so sorry. 



tggrrstarr said:


> I just hopped back on to say my DH is so wonderful.  Those dishes I was talking about on Tuesday?  I never got them done.
> But, when I got home from work yesterday, they were all washed!  He did them all for me!  (This coming from a man who rarely washes dishes) He is amazing.  But now he is waiting for me to finish typing so we can watch Grey's (not patiently!!)  He is encouraging the kitten to come jump on the keyboard....I should go!



 for DH!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Evening everybody 

Long time no post, life is just moving at warp speed here.   So a little report from me.  I seem to be in a dropping mode which is good. A nice steady steady weight dropping is just what I need.  Had my gyn appt. yesterday and my weigh in was perfect.  Right in line with my home scale, I am very happy about that cause I had really wondered.

Working out has been downgraded a little bit to make time for learning how to drive again.  So I'm just aiming for 3-4 workouts per week other than work and walking the dog, and I'll be happy with that.  So for the next month or so I will be learning to drive with my DH doing the teaching.  I will say its coming back nicely except for the parking.  Driving is easy, the parking is a DIS unfriendly word, and my permit is BUTT UGLY, and the actual driver's license will not be an improvement 

Honestly, I've lost in the neighborhood of 70+lbs since my last ID picture, and 2 of 3 chins and the last 1 looks better, a little goofy but better.  

Preparing to head up to Gettysburg a week from Monday.  Am sooo looking forward to this trip.  4 days of a much needed vacation.  I actually took a week off from work and will be so thrilled when next Sat. rolls around.   

And amazingly enough, at the end of the month I have my 10k coming up on Halloween weekend.  I'm excited about that too.  I can dress and do it in costume if I choose and actually came up with 1 today.  I'm feeling like She Ra the Princess of Power.  Only question is where do I find the dang costume   If anybody knows any good places please let me know.  For a reasonable price I will pick it up and even post the silly pictures here  Sadly it must be a women's sized costume.  

On the bright side i need an entire new fall wardrobe  i am down 22lbs. from last Jan. and need just about everything for cool weather.  Will take my nice pants to the tailor at first opportunity, but really need to go shopping for jeans, which i hate   Seems I can never find them to fit me in both the waist and the thighs anymore

Also have 1 more question.  My engagement ring is pretty loose now, and I currently have it and my wedding band hanging from a chain. Since I am still in losing mode I don't really want it sized right now, but would like some good alternatives so I can wear them right.  I tried a ring guard from my store the other day and could tell right off the bat that it wasn't going to work.  So if anybody has some ideas I'd appreciate it.


----------



## tggrrstarr

jenanderson said:


> *
> 
> Now on to one of my favorite parts.PRIZES!
> Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (chatting about drinking your water). If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!
> 
> PART 1 WINNER = MickeyMagic
> PART 2 WINNER = tggrrstarr
> 
> *


*

Oh my gosh!  That is so awesome, I never win anything!  Thank you for the great ideas every week!  This challenge has really helped me stay on track with my water & fruit & veggies.  I have even started eating spinach!  (Never thought that would happen in a million years!)

Earlier I was going through all the great recipes, but I barely had time to read them, let alone copy them.  I know I can find them later on the recipe thread, but I thought I might never get around to it.  So I started reading them on my ipod touch, then doing a screen capture for each one.  Now I have a photo of each recipe all in one place I can go back to later!  (being bored at work leads to some unique ideas!)

Now I just need some beautiful, cold fall weather.  This heat is driving me crazy.  I just got back from my walk at 10:30 pm and its way too warm.  I knew keeping the air conditioner in the window this long was a great idea!  (the heat is probably the one thing that could break my exercise resolve, I have already reduced my two miles to one the past 3 days)  But I show a loss so far this week, so its not harming me too much!

Thank you, Cam for a great week of coaching!

Welcome to coaching for the week, Dona!

Getting ready to go do my measurements.... Good luck to everyone tomorrow morning!*


----------



## Cupcaker

Thanks everyone for the hugs, well wishes, and prayers.  It really meant a lot.  The only good thing about me being so busy lately is that I dont have time to think.  I am going to visit my grandma this sunday and tell her how I feel and encourage her to pursue a healthier diet so that maybe it can delay dialysis.  She has a tendancy to eat way too much salt and a lot of sweets.  All that definitely is not good for her or her kidney.

Im going to get my last workout in before tomorrow.  I was just so hungry all day long.  I dont know why.  I ate about 6 small meals today instead of the usual 5, so extra calories.  Every time I ate I felt so full then I would be starving 3 hours later.  I just realized, it was because I didnt have my protein until my last meal.



keenercam said:


> Well, as much as I regret saying this, I am signing off as this weeks coach. It has been so much fun and very rewarding and educational for me.



Thanks Cam.  You did a great job!



donac said:


> Friday's Question of the Day  As we get closer to the holidays do you think your family will accept new recipes that will help you keep on track?



We dont have any traditional dishes that have to be made.  Usually my mom is really good as having some steamed vegetables.  Im often in charge of making the desert. I am going to look for a healthy desert recipe. I think they will like anything I make.  They always taste my new creations even if they are not so good 



tggrrstarr said:


> I was so scared when I saw her eye, I am so relieved she is ok.



Our pets really are like our furbabies.  Hope your cat gets healed soon and it doesnt cost an arm and a leg like most pet things too.  I had no idea that ulcers can be in the eyes.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> It is truly heartbreaking to see my friend go through this.  I was so upset after talking to her today.  I wish I could do something to help her.  This has been on my mind alot today and I think just talking about it helps.



Im so sorry about your friend.  My co worker that I just went to visit went to the emergency room one day because of pain and that afternoon they operated on a malignant tumor.  Luckily they got out everything they saw (fingers crossed) and now she looks so much better.  Prayers for your friend and her family.  I really hope her treatment helps heal her so that she can enjoy more time with her children.



Octoberbride03 said:


> I seem to be in a dropping mode which is good.



Looks like everything is going well for you!  Wow even your wedding rings need to be taken in.

Hope everyone sees the numbers they want tomorrow morning! On to another day.  Good night.


----------



## donac

Good Friday Morning  we made it through another week. 

Good luck to all of you on your weigh in today.

Nothing much has changed since last night.  

Have a great day


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> So I am wondering if you really did and if so did your dd look at you like you were nuts.  I felt the same way.  I was a better mother when I arrived home tonight.  Sometimes we just need the reminder.  It is so expensive and such a waste of money but we do it every year because thats what I did when I was a kid.  My kids love it. Well it is such a sad story:  She is 31, has 2 kids ages 7 and 5.  She got divorced 1 1/2 yrs ago and it is messy.  She was diagnosed with a brain tumor 2 years ago.


Well, I had about 3 minutes, and she was in the middle of class, so by the time I figured out which one she was in, my time was up.  I did track her down when she walked by my room, though.  Update on fair at bottom.  As for your friend, I hate to hear stuff like that.  A couple that was at the tailgate with us last weekend, friends of friends, shared that their 6 year old had kidney cancer at age 3, they removed her kidney then, and now they have found a spot on her lungs.  Makes me step back and realize how very, very blessed I am right now, even if at times it doesn't feel like it!




jenanderson said:


> Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
> Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
> Eat 5 fruits and veggies each day (1 point for each day)
> Post at least once each day on this thread (1 point for each day).
> Journaling your food each day (1 point for each day)


OK Jen, this will be the week that I start back keeping track.  I will actually write it down, and post it to you. I think my tummy is well enough now for veggies and fruit, so I hope the HH will be my jumpstart.  Hope you are doing okay, lady!



happysmyly said:


> Well - earlier this week I timed a 1/2 mile with walking to the song 'Buenos Aires' from the Evita movie--and it turned out to be at a 18:30 pace for me.  So today I have spent every spare minute going through all of my CDs and loading them onto my computer so I can load them into mixmeister's bpm program to get the bpms for them--so that I will have some choices in my music


Great job Liz!  That's interesting about the bpm's, I might have to check that out sometime, when I actually have time!



cclovesdis said:


> I had a good, OP day. I will exercise a bit after I reply. I am exhausted, but I wanted to say a few things.


I am glad you ate today!  How does the foot feel??



Octoberbride03 said:


> I seem to be in a dropping mode which is good. A nice steady steady weight dropping is just what I need.  Also have 1 more question.  My engagement ring is pretty loose now, and I currently have it and my wedding band hanging from a chain.


Well, my mom gave me one of her rings to wear as a guard, and it's about 3 sizes smaller than mine.  If I have had a run in with salt, it's a bit uncomfortable, so I usually end up putting my rings on my middle finger about mid day, only to put them back at the end of the day!  Glad you are in dropping mode!



tggrrstarr said:


> Now I just need some beautiful, cold fall weather.  This heat is driving me crazy.  I just got back from my walk at 10:30 pm and its way too warm.


It's crazy hot!  So scary about your dog, I have become quite obsessive over mine.  The chi is pretty anti-social, he's always been a shaker and barker at others and mostly my shadow.  IT's been great to watch he and Beamer play around.  I would have freaked out!  And way to go to your DH!  It TRULY is the little things!



Cupcaker said:


> Thanks everyone for the hugs, well wishes, and prayers.  It really meant a lot.  The only good thing about me being so busy lately is that I dont have time to think.  I am going to visit my grandma this sunday and tell her how I feel and encourage her to pursue a healthier diet so that maybe it can delay dialysis.  She has a tendancy to eat way too much salt and a lot of sweets.  All that definitely is not good for her or her kidney.


Does she only have one?  Sending lots of pd her way!  There is a lot of information out there about kidney healthy diets.

Thought I had quoted more.  BRB.


----------



## disneymom2one

QOTD:

One good thing (the only good thing) about our fractured families is that we generally don't see them on major holidays.  My husband's side has a lot of drama and my side is still figuring out a new normal after my parents died in '02 and '05.  My sister can't deal with holidays without them so we never get together on the actual date - usually a week later.  For example, our "Christmas" get together is always on January 1st.

What that means is that we don't have to deal with traditional food. 

My big worry is this crazy wedding in two weeks.  The rehearsal dinner is at an Italian place and we have to choose between three choices - none of which I want to eat.  But I have to be really careful because the bride (my niece) is very overweight and also pretty sensitive.  It's her weekend and I want it to be everything she needs it to be.  I have no clue what I'll do - eat a half portion maybe.  

The wedding dinner will be just as bad.  I'll survive.


----------



## mikamah

Hello fellow losers!!   Good luck to everyone on weighin this morning!!  I haven't stepped on the scale, I'll do it when I get dressed.  Did a stupid thing on wed and bought halloween candy, and proceeded to eat 5 minihersheys wed and thur nights while I watched tv.  The good deal isn't really a good deal when I'm the one who eats it.  

Lisa, I think just talking about a no candy pact put me over the edge.  Duh.  

Lindsay- so sorry about your friend.  What a terrible thing for her to be going through.  I can't even imagine.  

Cupcaker- hugs to your and your grandma.  It's so hard to see our loved ones get older and have to deal with health issues.  Hope you have a nice visit this weekend.

Cam- Thank you for coaching this week.  YOu did an amazing job keeping up and responding to everyone, and your qotd's were very insightful and fun.  I had a hard time keeping up with just reading all the posts, and haven't been able to respond as much as i'd like.

Welcome Dona as this weeks coach!!  

I'll be back later to do catch up on qotd.  I want to run that chocolate off this morning, and since my house is pretty clean, I should have plenty of guilt free dis time over the weekend. 

Congrats to the HH winners this week!!!!

And a big thank you to JenA, Shannon, Lisa, and all who post and read here and keep this challenge going and so positive and supportive.  

Have a great friday!!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Good morning everyone. 

I'm feeling a little guilty because I haven't been able to get on here and post.  Mom's in the hospital so I'm running around like a maniac taking care of her, her house, working full time, kids activities, etc.  (You all know the drill!  LOL).

I do sneak on at work here and there to read your posts and want you to know you all motivate me.  I'm glad I got started with the healthy eating and exercising before all this was going on.  No matter how busy I've been, I almost crave that time for me on the treadmill or doing my weights, so I am now programmed that I have to do it.  And I want to do it.  It makes me feel so much better, and helps to destress.

So my house is a mess, but I don't care. I'm losing weight.  

When I get a chance to cook again, I can't wait to try out some of those recipes people have posted.

Have a good weekend, and I hope everyone did great with your weigh ins!


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Thanks Cam for being coach this week.
> 
> I am taking over as the new coach for this week.
> 
> I am Dona.  I am  married (32 years), mother of 2 boys (25 and 20) and a math teacher for 33 years.  I have been involved with the BL's for a few years now.
> 
> I am going to post tomorrow's question since the last couple of days my internet has been giving me problems in the morning.
> 
> Friday's Question of the Day  I know that is it still 9 weeks until Thanksgiving but my Oct/Nov issue of Tast of Home magazine came today.  I sat there thinking about all the great things I could make for Thanksgiving.  Then I got sad becasue if I made anything different for Thanksgiving I would never hear the end of it.
> 
> My question for you is: As we get closer to the holidays do you think your family will accept new recipes that will help you keep on track?
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.  Talk to you tomorrow.



It's not a big problem here.  We have Thanksgiving at my great aunt's house.  We do pot luck and there are generally 75 people.  There will be Turkey, ham, mashed potatoes, mac and cheese.  Everything else is up to what we all bring.  I will bring something that my family will eat, but I'll make it friendly to my needs.  Sometimes I bring and entree, sometime a dessert.  With all the options I can always find something that works 



Octoberbride03 said:


> Evening everybody
> 
> Long time no post, life is just moving at warp speed here.   So a little report from me.  I seem to be in a dropping mode which is good. A nice steady steady weight dropping is just what I need.  Had my gyn appt. yesterday and my weigh in was perfect.  Right in line with my home scale, I am very happy about that cause I had really wondered.
> 
> Working out has been downgraded a little bit to make time for learning how to drive again.  So I'm just aiming for 3-4 workouts per week other than work and walking the dog, and I'll be happy with that.  So for the next month or so I will be learning to drive with my DH doing the teaching.  I will say its coming back nicely except for the parking.  Driving is easy, the parking is a DIS unfriendly word, and my permit is BUTT UGLY, and the actual driver's license will not be an improvement
> 
> Honestly, I've lost in the neighborhood of 70+lbs since my last ID picture, and 2 of 3 chins and the last 1 looks better, a little goofy but better.
> 
> Preparing to head up to Gettysburg a week from Monday.  Am sooo looking forward to this trip.  4 days of a much needed vacation.  I actually took a week off from work and will be so thrilled when next Sat. rolls around.
> 
> And amazingly enough, at the end of the month I have my 10k coming up on Halloween weekend.  I'm excited about that too.  I can dress and do it in costume if I choose and actually came up with 1 today.  I'm feeling like She Ra the Princess of Power.  Only question is where do I find the dang costume   If anybody knows any good places please let me know.  For a reasonable price I will pick it up and even post the silly pictures here  Sadly it must be a women's sized costume.
> 
> On the bright side i need an entire new fall wardrobe  i am down 22lbs. from last Jan. and need just about everything for cool weather.  Will take my nice pants to the tailor at first opportunity, but really need to go shopping for jeans, which i hate   Seems I can never find them to fit me in both the waist and the thighs anymore
> 
> Also have 1 more question.  My engagement ring is pretty loose now, and I currently have it and my wedding band hanging from a chain. Since I am still in losing mode I don't really want it sized right now, but would like some good alternatives so I can wear them right.  I tried a ring guard from my store the other day and could tell right off the bat that it wasn't going to work.  So if anybody has some ideas I'd appreciate it.



My suggestion would be to pick up a cute inexpensive set.  Maybe cubic zarconia.  You can wear it in place of your wedding set until you have finally reached goal and had your set resized.  You may need to change sets a few times during your journey.


----------



## Dreamer24

It's been a really rough morning for me.  I gained nearly 2 pounds this week which puts me up from the starting weight.  I feel like I should drop out of the challenge.  I am hurting the overall weight loss that you are all working towards.  I've been making such horrible choices.  I do well with some of the healthy habits, water, 20 minutes exercise (usually walks), 5 fruits/veggies - mostly fruits for me.  It's everything else.  Bad meals, bad other snacks, eating when I'm not hungary, getting to the gym, portion control.

This morning feels like a "rock bottom".  I knew I've been eating bad all week, but for some reason, the tears still came this morning.  I can do better for this and there's no excuse. 

I am feeling so bloated.  At the risk of sharing too much info, I went off of BC pill 2 months ago for medical reasons.  I was never regular before I went on the pill and had been on it for many years so I don't know if I ever will be but I haven't had that visit yet.  I have been feeling that just before bloated feeling for over a month!  It's very frustrating.

What is an OP day?  I keep reading it!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thank you again, Cam, for being our coach last week and a big, BL welcome to our new coach this week, donac!  You guys are the best!  

Please be sure the PM those weights to LuvBaloo, Healthy Habits numbers to jenanderson and WIN! measurements to Connie96 today.  

Congratulations to all our Healthy Habits winnes!    HH is one of my favorite parts of a BL challenge even though I rarely get a perfect score.  It is helping me to build the foundation of a healthy lifestyle.

Best of luck to everyone for numbers that you want to see today, and if not, , you are still a winner for sticking with it and working hard toward your goals.  

*Tracey,* I can't believe how fast your trip ticker is counting down!

*Connie96,* glad that your DD is on the mend!  

*cherry-pops,* I think a change by a certain time is a good way of doing things.  

*Taryn,* glad that you enjoyed the fair.  I was shocked that a parent would ask their child's teacher to "babysit" for them.   



my3princes said:


> I don't have anything planned right now.  I will admit that I do much better when I have a vacation in the works.  Right now we are planning a trip to Hawaii in 2012.  That is still in the very very early stages of planning, but hopefully we can pull it off.  That is nearly 2 years away so it is hard to think I'm trying to Lose for that trip.  I will say that DH and I would like to do a vow renewal on that trip as it will be our 20th anniversary.  I'd like to have a fabulous dress.  I can currently wear my original dress, but it's 1980's style so that won't be worn again.  *I guess I'm on plan because I feel better when I'm on plan*.



 ITA! 

Aww, come on Deb, show us a picture of your dress!   I'm sure you were a beautiful bride!  Could your dress be altered to a more modern style?

*Julie,* congrats on the scoring job!  But I am really wondering how you figured out your dog liked coffee?!? 

Woo hoo, *Jude!*   The plateau is gone!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Pick one thing that you can be successful at. Maybe drinking water, or 20 minutes of exercise, etc. Make it something simple. Sucess breeds success. You can do this!



Great advice from one who knows!  



pjlla said:


> The reward comes EVERY MORNING when I wake up and realize it is NOT a dream.... I really have lost almost 90 pounds and wear a solid size 6.... I can run 5 miles without dying.  I don't cringe everytime I get dressed or look in a mirror.  I'm not afraid of embarrasing my kids.... all of that is reward enough.



Isn't that wonderful?    You've done so well, pjlla, and stuck to it.  There is no way that you will not reach your goal.  

*Cam,* enjoy your week-end!  



donac said:


> Friday's Question of the Day  I know that is it still 9 weeks until Thanksgiving but my Oct/Nov issue of Tast of Home magazine came today.  I sat there thinking about all the great things I could make for Thanksgiving.  Then I got sad becasue if I made anything different for Thanksgiving I would never hear the end of it.
> 
> My question for you is: As we get closer to the holidays do you think your family will accept new recipes that will help you keep on track?



Thanks again for coaching this week, dona!  

I will get off easy this holiday season since we are staying home and no one is coming to visit.  We love holidays with just the three of us because we can hang out and take it easy.  DH is always willing to try new things, even lowfat options, but will want something that is traditional, and perhaps less healthy.  But I can live with small portions and extra exercise to make up for any of that.  

*tggrrstarr,* I'm glad that your dog is okay.  

*Lindsay,* so sorry to hear about your friend.  


jenanderson said:


> *
> PART TWO*
> A quote by Winston Churchill ~ Never, never, never quit.
> 
> For part two of the challenge, all you have to do is post that you will never quit.  You can add to that if you want to but by posting that you will never, never, never quit....you are making a promise to yourself that you will not give up on yourself.



I promise that I will never, NEVER, *NEVER* quit!  

Because I've worked too hard and I don't know if I could ever do it again.  

*Liz,* it sounds like your training is going great!

*CC,* glad that you had a better day!    When do you see the specialist?

*OctoberBride03,* enjoy your vacation!  You deserve one! My engagement and wedding rings got too big and I retired them for now.  DH got me a beautiful anniversary ring for Valentine's Day.

*MB,* I think your plan for half portions is a good one.  There will be so much going on that no one will notice what you are or aren't eating.

*Kathy,* darn that Halloween candy!    Enjoy your run!    We still slip up, but we get back on track, and we run to make sure the damage isn't too bad.  And this is why we are going to rock the Princess!  

, *momof2gr8kids.*  Sorry that your mom is ill.  Don't forget to take time to take care of yourself while all this is going on or you won't be able to take care of all those folks who need you.    And don't worry about posting.  We are happy to hear from any of our participants at any time.

I'm still down 2.5 for a total of 8 pounds lost this challenge and more than 3 inches gone in WIN!    The Biggest Loser challenge at the gym starts tomorrow so it should be a good week next week.  It will be interesting to meet the other folks.  One of my neighbors is doing it but she is not on my team.  I'm on the green team -- go green!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I got some sleep last night. The weather has been changing too much for me to sleep as well as I would like. Plus, I am having nightmares again. Have to take those in stride too.

Today is a busy day. I'm kind of embarrassed though. My sister is coming home to help my mom wash my hair.  I can't wait for my follow-up appt on Monday. I am hoping for a removable cast so that I can be more independent. I'm sure my mom will still feel more comfortable with my showering when she is home, but at least I'll be able to shower with the curtain shut and not one leg hanging out of the bathtub while I am sitting down. Okay, probably TMI. You get the point.

Okay, so after that "experience" is over, my mom will be taking me to my undergrad reunion. I helped plan tonight's event and I really want to be there. My mom was great and somehow got me a wheelchair to use so I could move around more easily and actually help set up.

I'm off to eat breakfast. Lots of stuff was left out for me and I get to microwave my own food today! 

 for weigh-in and WIN!

Have a great day everyone!

CC

Replies to follow in a separate post or 2!


----------



## cclovesdis

jenanderson said:


> *Healthy Habits Weekly Participants
> brinalyn530, cclovesdis, Connie96, cruisindisney, Cupcaker, Dreamer24, flipflopmom, goldcupmom, jenanderson, keenercam, lisah0711, MickeyMagic, mikamah, Rose&Mike, Tggrrstarr, Tigger813, Worfiedoodles*
> 
> Again, congratulations to everyone who participated in the Healthy Habits last week. I hope to have as many participants report in with both points and their one small goal this week!  Please feel free to jump in at any point if you are new to the Healthy Habits!




Ditto to what Jen said! I know I do much better by having these! 



jenanderson said:


> PART TWO[/COLOR][/B]
> A quote by Winston Churchill ~ Never, never, never quit.
> 
> For part two of the challenge, all you have to do is post that you will never quit.  You can add to that if you want to but by posting that you will never, never, never quit....you are making a promise to yourself that you will not give up on yourself.
> 
> Here's to a happy and healthy week!
> Jen



As all of you know, I had a pretty significant setback this week. But, I am not letting it get me down. I will NEVER quit!

Actually, I think fracturing my foot has motivated me even more. I've been really trying, although it may not seem like it, to get my eating in check. I'm really going to dedicate myself to tracking on WWonline and Sparkpeople this week and trying to get in all the WW GHG, even exercise, plus all my SP goals for calories, fat, protein, carbs, sodium, calcium, fiber, water, etc.



happysmyly said:


> Also wanted to share a triumph this morning--I am a SLOW walker--usually at abt 20 min miles.  Well - earlier this week I timed a 1/2 mile with walking to the song 'Buenos Aires' from the Evita movie--and it turned out to be at a 18:30 pace for me.  So this morning I started at a 'normal' pace--and then that song came on and I decided to keep up with that song as long as I could--and I kept it up for 2 1/4 miles!!! (12 times through the song) Of course by the end of that I felt like I couldn't breathe and I wanted to fall down on my bed--but I was still over a mile from my house--so I just kept swimming all the way home   There is hope for my time after all!!



 Liz!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Long time no post, life is just moving at warp speed here.   So a little report from me.  I seem to be in a dropping mode which is good. A nice steady steady weight dropping is just what I need.  Had my gyn appt. yesterday and my weigh in was perfect.  Right in line with my home scale, I am very happy about that cause I had really wondered.
> 
> Working out has been downgraded a little bit to make time for learning how to drive again.  So I'm just aiming for 3-4 workouts per week other than work and walking the dog, and I'll be happy with that.  So for the next month or so I will be learning to drive with my DH doing the teaching.  I will say its coming back nicely except for the parking.  Driving is easy, the parking is a DIS unfriendly word, and my permit is BUTT UGLY, and the actual driver's license will not be an improvement
> 
> Honestly, I've lost in the neighborhood of 70+lbs since my last ID picture, and 2 of 3 chins and the last 1 looks better, a little goofy but better.
> 
> Preparing to head up to Gettysburg a week from Monday.  Am sooo looking forward to this trip.  4 days of a much needed vacation.  I actually took a week off from work and will be so thrilled when next Sat. rolls around.
> 
> And amazingly enough, at the end of the month I have my 10k coming up on Halloween weekend.  I'm excited about that too.  I can dress and do it in costume if I choose and actually came up with 1 today.  I'm feeling like She Ra the Princess of Power.  Only question is where do I find the dang costume   If anybody knows any good places please let me know.  For a reasonable price I will pick it up and even post the silly pictures here  Sadly it must be a women's sized costume.
> 
> On the bright side i need an entire new fall wardrobe  i am down 22lbs. from last Jan. and need just about everything for cool weather.  Will take my nice pants to the tailor at first opportunity, but really need to go shopping for jeans, which i hate   Seems I can never find them to fit me in both the waist and the thighs anymore
> 
> Also have 1 more question.  My engagement ring is pretty loose now, and I currently have it and my wedding band hanging from a chain. Since I am still in losing mode I don't really want it sized right now, but would like some good alternatives so I can wear them right.  I tried a ring guard from my store the other day and could tell right off the bat that it wasn't going to work.  So if anybody has some ideas I'd appreciate it.



So good to hear from you! Glad to hear you've decided to learn to drive!  parking too. My parents still dread when I park the car. I am one of those people who will park in no-man's land so that I don't have to park next to someone else-for their sake. 

 for needing a new wardrobe! I feel you on jean shopping. If it fits in one place, it doesn't in the other. And, it's not like Old Navy offers hemming.

I apologize. I don't know anything about rings. I tend to lose things like that, so I've given up on trying. Now, earrings, I can handle, but they come with a back...

You are doing so well! 22 lbs in 9 months is awesome! Good luck with your 10K and have a great trip!


----------



## cclovesdis

tggrrstarr said:


> Now I just need some beautiful, cold fall weather.  This heat is driving me crazy.  I just got back from my walk at 10:30 pm and its way too warm.  I knew keeping the air conditioner in the window this long was a great idea!  (the heat is probably the one thing that could break my exercise resolve, I have already reduced my two miles to one the past 3 days)  But I show a loss so far this week, so its not harming me too much!



My mom was just telling me that it is supposed to be 90 here-about a week ago we were discussing the possibility of frost. It's unbelievable!

Hope the scale is good to you! 



Cupcaker said:


> Thanks everyone for the hugs, well wishes, and prayers.  It really meant a lot.  The only good thing about me being so busy lately is that I dont have time to think.  I am going to visit my grandma this sunday and tell her how I feel and encourage her to pursue a healthier diet so that maybe it can delay dialysis.  She has a tendancy to eat way too much salt and a lot of sweets.  All that definitely is not good for her or her kidney.



I just want to say that you are an amazing granddaughter! and that she is blessed to have one as concerned and dedicated as you are! 

Have a great day too Dona!



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I had about 3 minutes, and she was in the middle of class, so by the time I figured out which one she was in, my time was up.  I did track her down when she walked by my room, though.  Update on fair at bottom.
> 
> I am glad you ate today!  How does the foot feel??



Aww. AK is such a doll! 

I keep meaning to ask you, do you have 2 K sessions a day, or is it all-day K?

As for eating, I was still under my points. I am working on it. I really am. Lisah is 100% right. My body needs extra calories as it heals. My goal for this week is to eat at least all 22 of my points everyday! Sparkpeople does not work so well on my computer and the other computers are down steps, but I am determined to track everything I eat this week on that too. I need to be in my calorie range everyday!

Did I miss the update on the fair? Hope your DDs were good to your bank account. 



disneymom2one said:


> My big worry is this crazy wedding in two weeks.  The rehearsal dinner is at an Italian place and we have to choose between three choices - none of which I want to eat.  But I have to be really careful because the bride (my niece) is very overweight and also pretty sensitive.  It's her weekend and I want it to be everything she needs it to be.  I have no clue what I'll do - eat a half portion maybe.
> 
> The wedding dinner will be just as bad.  I'll survive.



That's rough. My sister was really sweet and worked with me for her wedding back in May. Her rehearsal dinner was at an Italian place too. The reception didn't have perfect choices for me, but was manageable. With all the excitement, stress, etc. I only gained .2 over the course of the weekend. I took it considering I ate pasta more times in 24 hours than I do in 2 weeks, lots of cookies, and plenty of bread.

A half portion sounds great!



mikamah said:


> I'll be back later to do catch up on qotd.  I want to run that chocolate off this morning, and since my house is pretty clean, I should have plenty of guilt free dis time over the weekend.



Hope you had/are having a great run!



momof2gr8kids said:


> I'm feeling a little guilty because I haven't been able to get on here and post.  Mom's in the hospital so I'm running around like a maniac taking care of her, her house, working full time, kids activities, etc.  (You all know the drill!  LOL).
> 
> I do sneak on at work here and there to read your posts and want you to know you all motivate me.  I'm glad I got started with the healthy eating and exercising before all this was going on.  No matter how busy I've been, I almost crave that time for me on the treadmill or doing my weights, so I am now programmed that I have to do it.  And I want to do it.  It makes me feel so much better, and helps to destress.



 I hope your mom makes a full recovery!

I am inspired to hear that you are still taking the "me" time to exercise! 



my3princes said:


> It's not a big problem here.  We have Thanksgiving at my great aunt's house.  We do pot luck and there are generally 75 people.  There will be Turkey, ham, mashed potatoes, mac and cheese.  Everything else is up to what we all bring.  I will bring something that my family will eat, but I'll make it friendly to my needs. Sometimes I bring and entree, sometime a dessert.  With all the options I can always find something that works



That's awesome! Sound perfect for everyone!


----------



## mikamah

Dreamer24 said:


> It's been a really rough morning for me.  I gained nearly 2 pounds this week which puts me up from the starting weight.  I feel like I should drop out of the challenge.  I am hurting the overall weight loss that you are all working towards.  I've been making such horrible choices.  I do well with some of the healthy habits, water, 20 minutes exercise (usually walks), 5 fruits/veggies - mostly fruits for me.  It's everything else.  Bad meals, bad other snacks, eating when I'm not hungary, getting to the gym, portion control.
> 
> This morning feels like a "rock bottom".  I knew I've been eating bad all week, but for some reason, the tears still came this morning.  I can do better for this and there's no excuse.
> 
> I am feeling so bloated.  At the risk of sharing too much info, I went off of BC pill 2 months ago for medical reasons.  I was never regular before I went on the pill and had been on it for many years so I don't know if I ever will be but I haven't had that visit yet.  I have been feeling that just before bloated feeling for over a month!  It's very frustrating.
> 
> What is an OP day?  I keep reading it!


 Please don't feel like you should drop out of the challenge.  Our overall goal is to make healthy changes that will last a lifetime, and we all have our ups and downs, and the weight goal of the challenge is fun, but really we are here to support each other through good and bad times.  It sounds like you're doing great with the healthy habits.  We are here for you all the way.  Last summers challenge, I ended up gaining 13 pounds due to stress in my life, and I always felt so welcome and supported by everyone here.  Hang in there.  I am rooting for you and know that you can reach your goals, just one step at a time.  

OP means on program.  (I think)


----------



## lisah0711

my3princes said:


> My suggestion would be to pick up a cute inexpensive set.  Maybe cubic zarconia.  You can wear it in place of your wedding set until you have finally reached goal and had your set resized.  You may need to change sets a few times during your journey.



This is a great idea!  You could try out different setting in case you ever want to re-set your rings. 



Dreamer24 said:


> It's been a really rough morning for me.  I gained nearly 2 pounds this week which puts me up from the starting weight.  I feel like I should drop out of the challenge.  I am hurting the overall weight loss that you are all working towards.  I've been making such horrible choices.  I do well with some of the healthy habits, water, 20 minutes exercise (usually walks), 5 fruits/veggies - mostly fruits for me.  It's everything else.  Bad meals, bad other snacks, eating when I'm not hungary, getting to the gym, portion control.
> 
> This morning feels like a "rock bottom".  I knew I've been eating bad all week, but for some reason, the tears still came this morning.  I can do better for this and there's no excuse.
> 
> I am feeling so bloated.  At the risk of sharing too much info, I went off of BC pill 2 months ago for medical reasons.  I was never regular before I went on the pill and had been on it for many years so I don't know if I ever will be but I haven't had that visit yet.  I have been feeling that just before bloated feeling for over a month!  It's very frustrating.
> 
> What is an OP day?  I keep reading it!



, sorry you had a disappointing weigh in and a rough morning.  This is the time that you need to stick with us more than ever.  Nobody drags us down so you don't have to worry about that.  I think Part 2 of Health Habits is made for you this week!    You know what you need to do and now you have to put that knowledge to work.  But you don't have to do it all this minute. Baby steps, baby steps.  

It does sound like you have some hormonal stuff going on and we all know that can wreak havoc with your body and your emotions.  If that is the case in just a few days things may be remarkably improved.

As Jillian Michaels says in the Shred DVD -- you have to hang in there with us and fight for what you want!  

OP = *O*n *P*lan


----------



## JOANNEL

Dreamer24 said:


> It's been a really rough morning for me.  I gained nearly 2 pounds this week which puts me up from the starting weight.  I feel like I should drop out of the challenge.  I am hurting the overall weight loss that you are all working towards.  I've been making such horrible choices.  I do well with some of the healthy habits, water, 20 minutes exercise (usually walks), 5 fruits/veggies - mostly fruits for me.  It's everything else.  Bad meals, bad other snacks, eating when I'm not hungary, getting to the gym, portion control.
> 
> This morning feels like a "rock bottom".  I knew I've been eating bad all week, but for some reason, the tears still came this morning.  I can do better for this and there's no excuse.
> 
> I am feeling so bloated.  At the risk of sharing too much info, I went off of BC pill 2 months ago for medical reasons.  I was never regular before I went on the pill and had been on it for many years so I don't know if I ever will be but I haven't had that visit yet.  I have been feeling that just before bloated feeling for over a month!  It's very frustrating.
> 
> What is an OP day?  I keep reading it!



  Good morning,

Don't give up and there is no reason to quit, we are all in this together!!! I am not having a whole lot of results this week either. But I take it one day at a time!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Dreamer24 said:


> It's been a really rough morning for me.  I gained nearly 2 pounds this week which puts me up from the starting weight.  I feel like I should drop out of the challenge.  I am hurting the overall weight loss that you are all working towards.  I've been making such horrible choices.  I do well with some of the healthy habits, water, 20 minutes exercise (usually walks), 5 fruits/veggies - mostly fruits for me.  It's everything else.  Bad meals, bad other snacks, eating when I'm not hungary, getting to the gym, portion control.
> 
> This morning feels like a "rock bottom".  I knew I've been eating bad all week, but for some reason, the tears still came this morning.  I can do better for this and there's no excuse.
> 
> I am feeling so bloated.  At the risk of sharing too much info, I went off of BC pill 2 months ago for medical reasons.  I was never regular before I went on the pill and had been on it for many years so I don't know if I ever will be but I haven't had that visit yet.  I have been feeling that just before bloated feeling for over a month!  It's very frustrating.
> 
> What is an OP day?  I keep reading it!



Please DO NOT drop out of the challenge.

Some weeks are better than others. Know that a lot of us do really well in the first few weeks. It is hard when TOM is not regular too. I know all about that. That is why I am on BC. I was one of those kids in school who was always going to the bathroom to check. BC is great, but I often worry about further complications, etc.

Please don't think of our weight loss goal as absolute. I think it's safe to say that all of us are less worried about pounds than overall health. It is well known that people can be very healthy and not have a normal BMI. I gained about 10 pounds during BL 9 and 7 more during the summer challenge. We are definitely not going to kick you out. I may be about 15 pounds heavier than I was in Jan., but health is relative. I want to go to the gym. I want to journal what I am eating. I am happy. Yes, it would be have been nice if I was 5 pounds less for my sister's wedding, but my parents would rather have pictures of me smiling than being skinny and upset.

If it would help, you are welcome to share what you eat throughout the day with us. Someone, and definitely myself, should be able to offer you an alternative. Also, did you have more sodium than usual yesterday? My sodium goal is between 500 and 1800 mg a day. That is at least 500 below the recommendation of 2300 mg a day and at least 1/2 of what most Americans actually have in a given day. So, even though you had only ate your calorie range for the day, know that is it entirely possible for you to have also had more sodium than you need, causing you to retain water and as a result, weigh more than you may, say tomorrow.

I am trying to remember everything everyone has shared. I don't remember your intro. Are you 24 like in your name? Married, children, etc.?

Please, whatever you do, do not drop out of the challenge. You will be deeply missed.

I hope what I said makes sense and was not to harsh.

Hope you have a great day! 

CC


----------



## Dreamer24

Thanks Kathy, Lisa and Joanel. I know that at the end its nice to look back at how successful the challenge was and I do not want to be hurting that for everyone.

I will not give up.  I have a plan for today and my husband realized how upset I was and said that he will help more with going to the gym.  The past 2 weeks have been bad for him also as he is just starting a full time MBA program on top of work.  He said that both Saturday and Sunday, he will take full responsibility for getting us to go to they gym and I'll take full responsibility for healthy dinners.

I have planned all of my eating for the day.
Breakfast - Cereal, a banana, and my coffee drink
Lunch - 3 hard boiled egg whites and strawberries
Dinner - Grilled chicken with BBQ sauce, Broccoli and Red bliss potatoes, also grilled
Snacks during the day - Apple, baby carrots
Dessert - Skinny cow cookies and cream ice cream cup

I will be able to stick to this because it's planned out and having a planned dessert will help me resist any temptations that come up at work!

For my exercise: I'll walk about 3 miles at lunch time.  I do not want to go to the gym because we are doing saturday and sunday and I don't like 3 days in a row so I will do W1D2 on C25K.  

I will not give up!

Thanks CC for your support!  I am 27 (soon to be 28), married for about 1.5 years and no kids.  I honestly don't have a set calorie goal, it's more of a goal to make healthier choices.  Eat when I'm hungary not bored or stressed, have the majority of my food be good for me instead of the majority being bad, healthy portions, and try to get more into the mindset that food fuel, not fun.


----------



## tggrrstarr

Dreamer24 said:


> I will not give up.  I have a plan for today
> 
> I have planned all of my eating for the day.
> Breakfast - Cereal, a banana, and my coffee drink
> Lunch - 3 hard boiled egg whites and strawberries
> Dinner - Grilled chicken with BBQ sauce, Broccoli and Red bliss potatoes, also grilled
> Snacks during the day - Apple, baby carrots
> Dessert - Skinny cow cookies and cream ice cream cup
> 
> !



Good!
I find I do my best when I plan out my day like that.  Unfortunately, today I cannot plan as I don't know what will be served tonight at the game.  


I am happy to report a loss this week!!  I lost 4.2 lbs!  Much better than last week.  I am 3 1/2 lbs away from my September goal.  Hopefully I can do it, but I do only have a week left.  We'll see.  As long as I am two pounds away I'll be happy.  Off to work!

Oh, thanks everyone for the well wishes for my dog, she is doing much better.  But I am not a fan of the medicine I have to put in her eye.  I feel so bad.  3 times a day for 5 days!  Ugh.


----------



## tigger813

Dreamer24- DON'T LEAVE US!!!! We're all here to help!!!! We've all been there! I was at my lowest in June and put on 13 pounds over the summer! It was rough and I did horrible the last challenge ending up with negative numbers for goal! But we need everyone here! That's what makes us all so great!!!! 
I know where you're coming from on BC. I was never regular before and now I know when it's coming and how long it will last.  to you!!!! We've all been there!!!!!

Lisa- The ticker can't go down fast enough for me!!!! Of course with DH going in 15 days to WWOHP and making a few stops at Epcot for F&W it will seem longer! But more time to get myself in shape!!!!!

Down 2.2 for the week!!!! I got up and did the elliptical and then ran/walked a mile before and after putting DD1 on the bus!

I'll send in my weigh in a bit later! At work now. No clients but watching the desk and then getting my nails done for the weekend. Looking forward to Redwalker's and her Dh's party tomorrow night! After every drink I have I will have a large glass of water!

Be back later! TTFN


----------



## MacG

donac said:


> Friday's Question of the Day  I know that is it still 9 weeks until Thanksgiving but my Oct/Nov issue of Taste of Home magazine came today.  I sat there thinking about all the great things I could make for Thanksgiving.  Then I got sad becasue if I made anything different for Thanksgiving I would never hear the end of it.
> 
> My question for you is: As we get closer to the holidays do you think your family will accept new recipes that will help you keep on track?
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.  Talk to you tomorrow.



Well.....The short answer is they're going to have to accept it because I'm doing the cooking. Anyway....I don't think I cook badly at the holidays. We have Thanksgiving at our house and my mom cooks a few dishes (stuffing, sauerkraut, cranberry orange relish), I take care of the vegetables, potatoes, gravy, bread, desert. DH is the meat man and cooks the turkey and picks up a ham.
I have a strategy for staying on track....Since we put it all on a buffet I can select what we want. I can take only a little of the items that are higher in calories and load up on the lower calorie items. Another strategy I have is to serve myself last and not to load up too much. I can always go back. I'm thinking if I eat slowand take my time I'll be able to feel satisfied after the first plate and not go back. 

My mom was a home economics major in college in the 60's so she always prepared light food....you know no fat on the veggies, skinless chicken breasts(and boneless, skinless chicken breasts were not available like they are now) , lean cuts of meat etc.  I learned from her and generally mealtime and cooking methods have not been a problem for me. For me it's all about the portion size, between meal snacking and the fast food. 

On another note....both my DDs are allergic to nuts(peanuts and tree nuts) and one is allergic to eggs. No donuts, cakes, fried dough, store bought bakery items, etc. allowed here.
I look at their allergies as a positive thing.... because God only knows how many home baked cookies and other baked goods I would have eaten if I would have been able to make them during the holidays and throughout the year. I know I would have been even heavier.

Finally...now for the good news....I lost 3 lbs this week and made it to my 10% at ww. Now on to the next 10% 

Kim


----------



## cclovesdis

I wanted to pop on to share some exciting news!

1) I ate breakfast!
2) My dad made me a lunch! I was so excited. He wasn't too helpful yesterday and this really means a lot to me.

Hope everyone is having a great day!

CC



lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* glad that you had a better day!    When do you see the specialist?
> 
> I'm still down 2.5 for a total of 8 pounds lost this challenge and more than 3 inches gone in WIN!



 for the loss, the total loss, and 3 inches! That's awesome!

Appt is on Monday. I cannot wait!



Dreamer24 said:


> Thanks Kathy, Lisa and Joanel. I know that at the end its nice to look back at how successful the challenge was and I do not want to be hurting that for everyone.
> 
> I will not give up.  I have a plan for today and my husband realized how upset I was and said that he will help more with going to the gym.  The past 2 weeks have been bad for him also as he is just starting a full time MBA program on top of work.  He said that both Saturday and Sunday, he will take full responsibility for getting us to go to they gym and I'll take full responsibility for healthy dinners.
> 
> I have planned all of my eating for the day.
> Breakfast - Cereal, a banana, and my coffee drink
> Lunch - 3 hard boiled egg whites and strawberries
> Dinner - Grilled chicken with BBQ sauce, Broccoli and Red bliss potatoes, also grilled
> Snacks during the day - Apple, baby carrots
> Dessert - Skinny cow cookies and cream ice cream cup
> 
> I will be able to stick to this because it's planned out and having a planned dessert will help me resist any temptations that come up at work!
> 
> For my exercise: I'll walk about 3 miles at lunch time.  I do not want to go to the gym because we are doing saturday and sunday and I don't like 3 days in a row so I will do W1D2 on C25K.
> 
> I will not give up!
> 
> Thanks CC for your support!  I am 27 (soon to be 28), married for about 1.5 years and no kids.  I honestly don't have a set calorie goal, it's more of a goal to make healthier choices.  Eat when I'm hungary not bored or stressed, have the majority of my food be good for me instead of the majority being bad, healthy portions, and try to get more into the mindset that food fuel, not fun.



Phew! I was very worried about you. 

Thanks for the refresher about yourself. Glad you are doing the C25K! I have heard that it can really take inches off of you. I cannot wait to measure myself (well, okay my sister will have to help ) and find out today.

You have a great plan for the day! I'm guessing pjlla will come by and mention that some protein at breakfast would be a good idea. I am going to concur with her now. Which cereal to do you eat? I am a huge fan of Multigrain Cheerios. There is just enough sweetness, but still fiber and filling. I also have my cereal in milk. I should be the last to talk, but I'm also thinking that you are not eating enough. You have great snacks built in, which is something I envy. I cannot seem to get myself to snack during the day.

I love what you said about your goal being food is fuel, not fun!  and 

Oh, and how do you grill potatoes? That sounds so healthy!

I think I'll have a snack after I post. Thanks for the inspiration! 



tggrrstarr said:


> I am happy to report a loss this week!!  I lost 4.2 lbs!  Much better than last week.  I am 3 1/2 lbs away from my September goal.  Hopefully I can do it, but I do only have a week left.  We'll see.  As long as I am two pounds away I'll be happy.  Off to work!
> 
> Oh, thanks everyone for the well wishes for my dog, she is doing much better.  But I am not a fan of the medicine I have to put in her eye.  I feel so bad.  3 times a day for 5 days!  Ugh.



 for a nice loss!  for reaching your Sept. goal!

Glad your dog is doing better. Sorry about the med. Sounds awful.



tigger813 said:


> Down 2.2 for the week!!!! I got up and did the elliptical and then ran/walked a mile before and after putting DD1 on the bus!



 Tracey!



MacG said:


> Well.....The short answer is they're going to have to accept it because I'm doing the cooking. Anyway....I don't think I cook badly at the holidays. We have Thanksgiving at our house and my mom cooks a few dishes (stuffing, sauerkraut, cranberry orange relish), I take care of the vegetables, potatoes, gravy, bread, desert. DH is the meat man and cooks the turkey and picks up a ham.
> I have a strategy for staying on track....Since we put it all on a buffet I can select what we want. I can take only a little of the items that are higher in calories and load up on the lower calorie items. Another strategy I have is to serve myself last and not to load up too much. I can always go back. I'm thinking if I eat slowand take my time I'll be able to feel satisfied after the first plate and not go back.
> 
> My mom was a home economics major in college in the 60's so she always prepared light food....you know no fat on the veggies, skinless chicken breasts(and boneless, skinless chicken breasts were not available like they are now) , lean cuts of meat etc.  I learned from her and generally mealtime and cooking methods have not been a problem for me. For me it's all about the portion size, between meal snacking and the fast food.
> 
> On another note....both my DDs are allergic to nuts(peanuts and tree nuts) and one is allergic to eggs. No donuts, cakes, fried dough, store bought bakery items, etc. allowed here.
> I look at their allergies as a positive thing.... because God only knows how many home baked cookies and other baked goods I would have eaten if I would have been able to make them during the holidays and throughout the year. I know I would have been even heavier.
> 
> Finally...now for the good news....I lost 3 lbs this week and made it to my 10% at ww. Now on to the next 10%
> 
> Kim



 for the loss!  for 10%. I'm sure they told you this at WW, losing 10% has huge healthy benefits. 

I love your response to today's QOTD! We have to do what we have to do. I'm guessing that is especially true with DD's allergies.

Thanks for sharing about your mom's cooking! In all my years of home ec classes and college, I never thought healthy cooking was taught to home ec majors. I think the healthiest thing we made in home ec class was biscuits. We were then encouraged to put butter and/or jelly on them.


----------



## JOANNEL

I am down 2 lbs. I will take it. Hoping it was more but any loss is good.

I just finished mowing the yard and I am a sweaty mess!!!! Have to get ready for step class!!!

Have a great day all.

Dreamer where do you live? Maybe you can hook up with some one here to walk with!!


----------



## Zoesmama03

Weigh was kinda sad but expected.  Up .4 lbs.  I knew my last weight loss was quite a bit water weight.  It seems to be bouncing around a lot lately.  

I have been doing a lot better with tracking food on SparkPeople. So that is good.  I've even started calculating the points as I write things down to input on SP later on.   I've been getting short walks in the morning but really need to increase the length or add more walking by dvd to see if I can get this going back the other direction. 

I have to read through several pages in a little bit but first gonna make some breakfast.  I know if I skip it I tend to eat more in afternoon and evening so I need to go figure out what to have.  

Dreamer24,

Yes OP means on program or on plan.  I think I used this abbreviation not long ago so I'm sorry if I confused ya.


----------



## Michele1377

my3princes said:


> We had a nice time at the bbq tonight.  I ate one hot dog and had a single bite of 2 different desserts, but decided that neither was worth the points so I threw them out   I think that is a success.


You have great self control - I need to learn how to be more disciplined!!!



jenanderson said:


> I was going to post my own feeling sort of down post tonight.  I think many of us are a bit overwhelmed at the start of the school year.  It seems like so much is going on for everyone with jobs and families and just life.  I hope that things settle down for all of us.


I am right there with you and anyone else who is feeling this way!!! This September seems to me to be harder than previous ones, and I am feeling so out of control of my life as well!!



flipflopmom said:


> I'm sick of my house being a wreck.  I'm sick of being short tempered.  I'm sick of worrying about money. I'm sick of being hit for $150-200 everytime I turn around for something, (gymnastics fundraiser, school field trip, glasses, tires,ADHD meds, DOG! and accessories) and yet Sophie needs shoes and I need clothes. I'm sick of trying to corral Sophie for 3 hours at gymnastics.  I'm sick of trying to figure out what's for dinner with our crazy schedules.  I'm sick of DH's boss making him miserable, and cutting his overtime!  I'm sick of feeling sad.  I'm sick of trying to work on homework for grad school.  I'm sick of feeling jealous when I read BL and everyone is getting in serious workout time, seeing results. I'm sick of feeling like a whiner.  And yet, I'm not totally sure what to do about any of it. It feels so out of my control.  I hate not being in control.  I know I have to step up and take it back.



Taryn - I feel your pain as well - I have company coming tomorrow - house is a mess and I am not done shopping - I work nights - worked Sun/Mon night - tried to regroup and get back on a daytime schedule Tues - Wednesday they called me to do OT - couldn't pass it up since my husband has been out of work for a few weeks now - so back to the night time schedule - Slept about 3 hrs on Thurs - water heater broke Thrus afternoon - flooded part of the basement - the girls playroom is pretty trashed  - middle daughter having some anxiety issues about her middle school - life is just so overwhelming sometimes, no? Hang in there - 


keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, September 23:  Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)?  If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date?  And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past?  Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day?  Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?


Cam - thanks for the work you put in this past week - I have enjoyed your questions - I do not have an upcoming event - just pretty much fed up with the weight I carry around and dismayed b/c it isn't getting any easier with each passing year - I had my yearly checkup last week - some background - I had a hysterectomy when I was 36 - they left my ovaries - I assumed that as long as I had my ovaries I would continue making hormones until I approached menopause -  well my primary care doc told me that even if they leave your ovaries you will go through menopause within 5 yrs of a hysterectomy regardless of age - I don't feel menopausal, but the doc seems to think I must be - she told me that I can expect to have a very difficult time losing weight - not sure if I believe it or not - anyway she said I would have to do an hour of cardio a day  six days a week and cut calories to 1500/day in order to see any loss - that was very overwhelming news for me - right now I can't seem to find the time to spend that much time exercising -so for me I have been following the calorie recommendations, but between my work and home schedules I am only getting in 30 -40 minutes 4 -5 times a week - hopefully I will still be able to lose, maybe just not as fast . . .


mikamah said:


> I was laughing to myself and thought of the song, "You're gonna miss this" by Trace Adkins . . .


I love this song!!! I cry almost every time I hear it - and it is the honest to God truth - 


Cupcaker said:


> My grandma, who has been living with us since I was 6, was told she would be needing dialysis sometime in the future.  Shes 84 and I know this will definitely drain her physically and mentally.  Shes not as strong as she was before.  I just dont want to see her get weaker.


My prayers are with you and your family - 



keenercam said:


> I am going to finish up a few things here at my office and then head home to pack.  We have to be up at 4 am to head to the airport.  I will read if I can over the weekend, but wont get a chance to check in again until Monday.  Have a great weekend, my friends!


Hope you have a great trip - and thanks again for the coaching!!



donac said:


> I am taking over as the new coach for this week. Friday's Question of the Day  I know that is it still 9 weeks until Thanksgiving but my Oct/Nov issue of Tast of Home magazine came today.  I sat there thinking about all the great things I could make for Thanksgiving.  Then I got sad becasue if I made anything different for Thanksgiving I would never hear the end of it.
> 
> My question for you is: As we get closer to the holidays do you think your family will accept new recipes that will help you keep on track?



Thanks for taking over the coaching Dona - looking forward to your QOTD's
Friday's QOTD - I don't know if it would matter to my family if I made anything different for Thanksgiving - but I usually try to stick to a traditional mean for my children - I want them to look back on their childhood holiday meals with happy memories, not "Remember the year mommy made that awful XXXX recipe??" LOL - I have incorporated new side dishes over the years, but I always make the same general meal, and then maybe add a new dish to the table -
And as for incorporating recipes that woul help me stay on track - I would rather just have a bite of the traditional stuff than make some healthier substitution - I know that might sound counterproductive, but honestly, in my case, I hardly have time to sit down and eat most of the food anyway, so I don't think I would feel deprived, if you know what I mean . . . 



jenanderson said:


> *
> PART TWO*
> A quote by Winston Churchill ~ Never, never, never quit.
> 
> For part two of the challenge, all you have to do is post that you will never quit.  You can add to that if you want to but by posting that you will never, never, never quit....you are making a promise to yourself that you will not give up on yourself.
> 
> Here's to a happy and healthy week!
> Jen


I will never, never, never quit - 'nuf said 



happysmyly said:


> Also wanted to share a triumph this morning--I am a SLOW walker--usually at abt 20 min miles.  Well - earlier this week I timed a 1/2 mile with walking to the song 'Buenos Aires' from the Evita movie--and it turned out to be at a 18:30 pace for me.  So this morning I started at a 'normal' pace--and then that song came on and I decided to keep up with that song as long as I could--and I kept it up for 2 1/4 miles!!! (12 times through the song) Of course by the end of that I felt like I couldn't breathe and I wanted to fall down on my bed--but I was still over a mile from my house--so I just kept swimming all the way home   There is hope for my time after all!!


LOL!! First of all great job on increasing your speed!!! I am laughing because that is my go to song everytime I need to get moving, and not for excercise alone, I most often use it when I am cleaning my house . . . 
I usually bring my Ipod to work and we have a portable player that we keep in the locker and if the night is not to crazy sometimes we will put some tunes on . . . well . . . I keep seperate playlists for different types of music, but one time it was a really quiet night in our ER and I must have just been playing my whole library b/c this song came on and one of the patients was like "I can hear songs from Evita" - my coworkers were a little surprised that this was on my Ipod.


Octoberbride03 said:


> Honestly, I've lost in the neighborhood of 70+lbs since my last ID picture, and 2 of 3 chins and the last 1 looks betterAnd amazingly enough, at the end of the month I have my 10k coming up on Halloween weekend.  I'm excited about that too.  I can dress and do it in costume if I choose and actually came up with 1 today.


Congrats on the awesome weight loss!!! Good luck on your 10k - it sounds like a lot of fun to run in costume, it must be some sight as people are starting the race!!!


momof2gr8kids said:


> Mom's in the hospital so I'm running around like a maniac taking care of her, her house, working full time, kids activities, etc.  (You all know the drill!  LOL). So my house is a mess, but I don't care. I'm losing weight.



Hope your mom is well soon - we all seem to have a lot on our plates right now - 
I am going to adopt your attitude - I need to stop sweating the small stuff and just focus on the priorities . . .

Well, in the time it took to do these replies my new water heater is almost done being installed . . . I am not happy about the cost, but it is what it is . . .
Very confused about the insurance end of the damage to the playroom. Had one person here today and he was going on and on about ripping walls down and stuff like that - I mean the walls weren't even wet - we caught it early and there was only about 1/4 - 1/2 inch of water in the closet where the water heater was and the wetness in the carpeting only extended maybe 4 feet into the room - I think he was looking to over-inflate the job - I have another guy coming in about an hour - I'll see what he has to say and then go from there . . . 
Still need to do my weight for today - I hope I am down at least a little . .


----------



## Octoberbride03

Good morning everybody

Brain is kicking in on my day off, so its time to post and say hello. 

This week I resolve to do the HH challenge.  Will be keeping track and send my points next week to you Jen.  I swear i will

Thanks for all the kudos about the dropping. It is nice to be in that mode and I hop I stay in it until my trip comes around.  Wish I were leaving tomorrow  Gotta work though.

tggrrstarr: Glad your dog is doing ok.  I think I'd go off the rails if I came home to see Onslow's eye looking like that. They really are our furbabies. 

Cupcaker:  Lots of prayers for your Grandmom.  I hope she gets better. 

QOTD:  I confess,  that I have no plans for Thanksgiving. Working at Target and my family living in a different state means that it is spent here at home just DH and Me.  We do not cook, and since I traditionally go in to work at Oark something, I intentionally overload on carbs for the day so I can hit the sack an an unnaturally early hour.  IF God does not have mercy on me and grant me a new job by then after I get the license, I will do the same thing this year.   If he does, it will still be an off program day for me.  I just want to enjoy it.  

Dreamer:  Glad to see you have a plan for today.  DO not worry about gaining too much to set off the challenge. There are so many of us that it really is not a big deal as a group.  And we all have periods when we gain.  That was me in the summer challenge.  I gained more than I lost in the summer challenge and by the end I think I'd dropped only 4lbs in 12 weeks between the ups and downs.  Just aim for a better place overall and eventually you will get there. 

Now onto the rings suggestions:  Can't borrow my mom's rings as not only does live in a different state her fingers are larger than mine.  SO that's no help.  

The cubic zirconia idea might be doable, if i can 1 that looks really really close to my engagement ring.  Don't know if that's possible since I have the simplest diamond on the planet and I like it that way. they always seem to try and dress up the zirconia. 

And I should mention that even though my rings look beautiful with each other, they are actually not a set at all.  My diamond is just a 1/4 carat on a gold ring.  As basic as it gets and my wedding band is a Celtic shield motif that was made in Dublin. The gold in both matches perfectly, but there is no resetting the wedding band, and even after 7 yrs I don't want to change a thing about either 1 of them. Except the size.  I learned this last year after my original engagement ring flew off my finger in a book store and it was lost. (I was waving to my DH through the window and it flew right off) I'd known it was loose but didn't think it needed resizing just then.  The ring was never found and when went to replace it I chose the exact same ring. I just wanted what I had lost. And now it feels like I never lost it.  As small as the diamond is it suits me to a T.

And I really really miss having them on my finger where they belong.  I guess a trip to the jeweler's in is in order to see what they can do for me. 

CC: I am sorry to hear you fractured your foot.  I completely missed that with everything going on here.  I hope you don't have a long wait for recovery.  I have been there with a broken ankle and it is horrible.  I still have effects to this day.  In fact my ankle is the least comfortable thing about driving. It just doesn't like the switching from gas to brakes.  What page did you originally post that on? that way you don't have to repeat the whole story.

momof2gr8kids:  I hope that your mom is not too ill and can come from the hospital soon.  I'll keep you in my prayers. Its always rough when a parent is in the hospital.


----------



## Dreamer24

MacG, your so lucky that your mom has such healthy cooking!

CC, I'm so glad your dad helped out!  I hope that behavor continues.  I got a little protein at breakfast, my coffee drink has 1 cup of skim milk, I also have 1/2 cup in the cereal, there is som protein in my cereal.  How much should I be getting in breakfast.  I'll ask a more general question of how below.  My two "typical" cereals are eating right brand banana nut crunch and frosted mini wheats.  I also love honey comb, lucky charms, and life but since they are primarily sugar, I have them only occassionally!  With what I listed, I feel like I'm eating all day!  I wouldn't know where to add in more!  When I overeat, it's because I do it all at once and have big portions of bad food.  With this, I will be full all day.  How do people eat more than that without it being guilty pleasure binges?  Maybe I'll throw in a fiber one bar while I'm making dinner.  For the potatoes, I'll cut them up and throw them in a basket that is for the grill.  It's shaped like a frying pan but it is a basket with a handle that comes off while its on the grill so the handle doesn't get hot.  It's for small items or things that would break apart.

Joanl - I'm in the philly subarbs, I do most of my walking at lunch, other than that, I walk about once a week with my mom and sometimes with my husband!

How much protein does everyone get at breakfast?  I find that most of the common things for protein, are not things I like.  The only eggs I like are hard boiled and I only like the whites.  I don't like red meats, fish, I HATE yogurt and beans.  I do like peanuts and almonds but not at breakfast time and I don't like peanut butter.  I have such horrible unhealthy likes/dislikes!


----------



## Michele1377

Dreamer24 said:


> I will not give up!


 I am glad you are hanging in there!!!


----------



## Yunchman

Hi everyone,

 Well I am not officially part of the challenge but I have been following the thread which I hope you don't mind. I have lost about 15 lbs since I have started to work out and get healthier for my wedding in November  I am still trying to lose as much as possible!  I have been lifting free weights, doing the C25K (on the third week), also walking at least a mile more a day with my mom to get her out and exercising since she has high cholesterol, making healthier food choices, and drinking lots of water! phew!

Anyways I had a few questions and though maybe I could get some good suggestions here.

Does anyone know of a fat free sour cream and a fat free shredded cheese that actually still tastes good and not fat free?  I know sounds dumb but sour cream and cheese are two of my favorite things on food and I have yet to find a brand that is fat free and still edible! I have mastered the fat free ranch but the sour cream and cheese still eludes me 

Thanks in advance everyone for letting me read this thread and post my question here


----------



## Rose&Mike

pjlla said:


> The reward comes EVERY MORNING when I wake up and realize it is NOT a dream.... I really have lost almost 90 pounds and wear a solid size 6.... I can run 5 miles without dying.  I don't cringe everytime I get dressed or look in a mirror.  I'm not afraid of embarrasing my kids.... all of that is reward enough.
> Not sure what the scale will bring tomorrow.  I was feeling pretty good earlier in the week, but feeling a bit bloated today.  Oh well... what will be, will be, right?  Talk to you all later!.........................P


Very well said! Hope the scale "cooperates" today.

Tracey--I love holidays around the world! I love the different santas and hearing all the stories!

Cam--thanks for coaching last week. Dona thanks for coaching this week!

QOTD--It is usually just the three of us for Thanksgiving. We get a take out rotisserie chicken (I'm vegetarian) and I pretty much just plan on eating small portions of everything. I might make deviled eggs as an appetizer just so I get some protein, since most of our favorite dishes are very carb heavy. We have the same thing every year, and I'm ok with that, because it's very important to DS. I suggested going out last year, and he was very upset.



tggrrstarr said:


> So for today, I had planned my evening out ahead of time to try to get more accomplished.  (I am still a little behind reading here).  But, things don't always go quite as planned.  My DH and I got home from work about 6pm and as we came in the house, I caught the cat (as usual) as she tried to escape to the basement.  As I was holding her, I noticed the dog was a little more insistent on greeting me than usual.  I looked down and saw her blinking, quite a bit.  I immediately dropped my stuff (and the cat) and got down to check her out.  At first it looked like her eye ball had been scratched.  I freaked out!  As I got a closer look, I realized the inside corner was just badly swollen.  She couldn't keep her eye open, and it was watering badly.  I called the vet and got an emergency appt, thank God.  She didn't seem to be crying though, so that was good.
> At the vet, he said it was badly irritated but ok.  He mentioned there was on or near the cornea.  I probably didn't even come close to repeating what he said!  I didn't know you could get an ulcer in your eye.  He gave me some pain meds for her and ointment for it, and we have a checkup in a few days.  I had assumed the cat did it, but he said it might have been something else.
> 
> I was so scared when I saw her eye, I am so relieved she is ok.  We'll just keep an eye on her for a few days.  I decided to skip my stretch workout, but I can still take my walk.  I was still able to cook dinner, but a little later than planned.  I had salmon on the grill and mashed sweet potatoes as above.  I had all my fruits & veggies earlier at lunch.
> Tomorrow will be dangerous, we have club seats for the Indians game.  A full buffet is included.  If my weigh in goes well, I might splurge on a hamburger!


That must have been so scary. Glad she is doing better.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well it is such a sad story:  She is 31, has 2 kids ages 7 and 5.  She got divorced 1 1/2 yrs ago and it is messy.  She was diagnosed with a brain tumor 2 years ago.  We were together one weekend and that week her husband now ex called to tell me she had a grand mal siezure and was in ICU.  They found the tumor and it is inoperable.  It is complicated and i dont understand it all but its cancerous but not the kind that is growing.  Like its sleeping and hasnt been awakened yet.  Well the worst issue she has had is siezures.  No meds were helping and about a month ago she had one that lasted 3 hours.  They have decided to do chemo and radiation to see if they can shrink the tumor to aleviate the siezures.  She is in week 3.  She has lost so much weight, and now she is loosing her hair.  She is on a medical leave and ran out of her short term disability payments.  She had to move back with her parents and only gets to see her kids every wed. and every other weekend.  It is truly heartbreaking to see my friend go through this.  I was so upset after talking to her today.  I wish I could do something to help her.  This has been on my mind alot today and I think just talking about it helps.


Lindsey--this was so sad. Thank you for reminding me how much I have to be thankful for.



jenanderson said:


> A quote by Winston Churchill ~ Never, never, never quit.
> 
> For part two of the challenge, all you have to do is post that you will never quit.  You can add to that if you want to but by posting that you will never, never, never quit....you are making a promise to yourself that you will not give up on yourself.
> 
> Here's to a happy and healthy week!
> Jen


Jen--for some reason this had me in tears today. I have been struggling mentally this week with the fear of regaining. I will never quit. I deserve the chance to be happy and healthy.



happysmyly said:


> Also wanted to share a triumph this morning--I am a SLOW walker--usually at abt 20 min miles.  Well - earlier this week I timed a 1/2 mile with walking to the song 'Buenos Aires' from the Evita movie--and it turned out to be at a 18:30 pace for me.  So this morning I started at a 'normal' pace--and then that song came on and I decided to keep up with that song as long as I could--and I kept it up for 2 1/4 miles!!! (12 times through the song) Of course by the end of that I felt like I couldn't breathe and I wanted to fall down on my bed--but I was still over a mile from my house--so I just kept swimming all the way home   There is hope for my time after all!!
> 
> So today I have spent every spare minute going through all of my CDs and loading them onto my computer so I can load them into mixmeister's bpm program to get the bpms for them--so that I will have some choices in my music
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Liz


Great job Liz!!! Music is the core of my workouts. I am so miserable if I forget my ipod. Glad you found it so motivating!

CC--have a great time tonight.



Octoberbride03 said:


> Evening everybody
> 
> And amazingly enough, at the end of the month I have my 10k coming up on Halloween weekend.  I'm excited about that too.  I can dress and do it in costume if I choose and actually came up with 1 today.  I'm feeling like She Ra the Princess of Power.  Only question is where do I find the dang costume   If anybody knows any good places please let me know.  For a reasonable price I will pick it up and even post the silly pictures here  Sadly it must be a women's sized costume.


Very exciting about the 10k. I hope you find your costume! I think 6 miles is such a great distance. And  on learning to drive. One of my very irrational fears is that we will move somewhere and I will have to retake the drivers test.



disneymom2one said:


> QOTD:
> My big worry is this crazy wedding in two weeks.  The rehearsal dinner is at an Italian place and we have to choose between three choices - none of which I want to eat.  But I have to be really careful because the bride (my niece) is very overweight and also pretty sensitive.  It's her weekend and I want it to be everything she needs it to be.  I have no clue what I'll do - eat a half portion maybe.
> 
> The wedding dinner will be just as bad.  I'll survive.


I think that half portions is a good idea. I don't know what the setup will be, but you could ask for an extra plate, put half on it and have them get rid of it or box it up immediately and put it under your chair. I would also immediately move the bread basket or anything similar out of arms reach. I am big on out of sight out of mind. You don't want to make a big deal about any of this, just discreetly make sure that you have what you want to eat in front of you and only what you want to eat. At stuff like that I tend to eat out of nervousness, and I can totally see myself going a little crazy. Good luck!

Kathy--hope you had a good run.



momof2gr8kids said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I'm feeling a little guilty because I haven't been able to get on here and post.  Mom's in the hospital so I'm running around like a maniac taking care of her, her house, working full time, kids activities, etc.  (You all know the drill!  LOL).
> 
> I do sneak on at work here and there to read your posts and want you to know you all motivate me.  I'm glad I got started with the healthy eating and exercising before all this was going on.  No matter how busy I've been, I almost crave that time for me on the treadmill or doing my weights, so I am now programmed that I have to do it.  And I want to do it.  It makes me feel so much better, and helps to destress.
> 
> So my house is a mess, but I don't care. I'm losing weight.
> 
> When I get a chance to cook again, I can't wait to try out some of those recipes people have posted.
> 
> Have a good weekend, and I hope everyone did great with your weigh ins!


I'm sorry your mom is in the hospital. I think it's wonderful that you are keeping up with your exercise! You're right, it is such a good destressor.



Dreamer24 said:


> It's been a really rough morning for me.  I gained nearly 2 pounds this week which puts me up from the starting weight.  I feel like I should drop out of the challenge.  I am hurting the overall weight loss that you are all working towards.  I've been making such horrible choices.  I do well with some of the healthy habits, water, 20 minutes exercise (usually walks), 5 fruits/veggies - mostly fruits for me.  It's everything else.  Bad meals, bad other snacks, eating when I'm not hungary, getting to the gym, portion control.
> 
> This morning feels like a "rock bottom".  I knew I've been eating bad all week, but for some reason, the tears still came this morning.  I can do better for this and there's no excuse.
> 
> I am feeling so bloated.  At the risk of sharing too much info, I went off of BC pill 2 months ago for medical reasons.  I was never regular before I went on the pill and had been on it for many years so I don't know if I ever will be but I haven't had that visit yet.  I have been feeling that just before bloated feeling for over a month!  It's very frustrating.
> 
> What is an OP day?  I keep reading it!


I say you posted later, but I just wanted to say . I hope you don't quit. And I agree your hormones are probably a mess right now, which is probably making weight loss harder, and everything else seem harder as well. I'm in perimenopause, and this spring I was getting a period about every 18 days. It was horrible, and my weight was all over the place. Eventually things straightened out. Just pick a couple of things to focus on and do the best you can.



lisah0711 said:


> I'm still down 2.5 for a total of 8 pounds lost this challenge and more than 3 inches gone in WIN!   The Biggest Loser challenge at the gym starts tomorrow so it should be a good week next week.  It will be interesting to meet the other folks.  One of my neighbors is doing it but she is not on my team.  I'm on the green team -- go green!
> 
> Have a great day all!


Woohoo! Great job Lisa. Go green team!!!




cclovesdis said:


> Actually, I think fracturing my foot has motivated me even more. I've been really trying, although it may not seem like it, to get my eating in check. I'm really going to dedicate myself to tracking on WWonline and Sparkpeople this week and trying to get in all the WW GHG, even exercise, plus all my SP goals for calories, fat, protein, carbs, sodium, calcium, fiber, water, etc.


You know CC I was thinking this earlier. It's kind of an awful way to be forced to watch you eat, but you have such a good attitude about it.



Dreamer24 said:


> I will not give up.  I have a plan for today and my husband realized how upset I was and said that he will help more with going to the gym.  The past 2 weeks have been bad for him also as he is just starting a full time MBA program on top of work.  He said that both Saturday and Sunday, he will take full responsibility for getting us to go to they gym and I'll take full responsibility for healthy dinners.
> 
> I have planned all of my eating for the day.
> Breakfast - Cereal, a banana, and my coffee drink
> Lunch - 3 hard boiled egg whites and strawberries
> Dinner - Grilled chicken with BBQ sauce, Broccoli and Red bliss potatoes, also grilled
> Snacks during the day - Apple, baby carrots
> Dessert - Skinny cow cookies and cream ice cream cup
> 
> I will be able to stick to this because it's planned out and having a planned dessert will help me resist any temptations that come up at work!
> 
> For my exercise: I'll walk about 3 miles at lunch time.  I do not want to go to the gym because we are doing saturday and sunday and I don't like 3 days in a row so I will do W1D2 on C25K.
> 
> I.


Here are my thoughts. First great plan on the exercise! 

I know you listed some of the foods you don't like, but I definitely think you need more protein. I have learned that sometimes I have to not worry about whether I like something or not, but worry more whether it is what my body needs. It has really helped to increase what I will and won't eat. 

Kashi cereals have a decent amount of protein without a ton of sugar. I am not a fan of yogurt, but I eat my cereal on top of greek yogurt (usually plain, sometimes honey, sometimes chocolate). I see it as a necessary evil--because I KNOW I need the protein. Look at hummus or nuts (almonds, walnuts) as a snack addition. You could have an apple with some walnuts or w/pb or almond butter or a small amount of low fat cheese. I know you don't like them, but beans make everything better--in my opinion. You can add them to salads, casseroles, etc. I like to just eat black beans sometimes. If all else fails you could look at a protein smoothie for the morning. Tracey might have some ideas about this. And FWIW--I eat the whole egg. But I'll only have one. A lot of times for lunch I will have one egg or two string cheese, nuts, fruit and a whole wheat mini bagel. Hang in there. It's a process and through trial and error you will find what works for you!



tigger813 said:


> Down 2.2 for the week!!!! I got up and did the elliptical and then ran/walked a mile before and after putting DD1 on the bus!
> 
> I'll send in my weigh in a bit later! At work now. No clients but watching the desk and then getting my nails done for the weekend. Looking forward to Redwalker's and her Dh's party tomorrow night! After every drink I have I will have a large glass of water!
> 
> Be back later! TTFN


Woohoo! Have a great time!



MacG said:


> Finally...now for the good news....I lost 3 lbs this week and made it to my 10% at ww. Now on to the next 10%
> 
> Kim


Woohoo!



Michele1377 said:


> Taryn - I feel your pain as well - I have company coming tomorrow - house is a mess and I am not done shopping - I work nights - worked Sun/Mon night - tried to regroup and get back on a daytime schedule Tues - Wednesday they called me to do OT - couldn't pass it up since my husband has been out of work for a few weeks now - so back to the night time schedule - Slept about 3 hrs on Thurs - water heater broke Thrus afternoon - flooded part of the basement - the girls playroom is pretty trashed  - middle daughter having some anxiety issues about her middle school - life is just so overwhelming sometimes, no? Hang in there -


What a week! Hang in there!

Well I slept until 8 this morning. It was awesome! I finally feel caught up from the weekend. We had a good run last night I haven't downloaded the garmin yet. We decided for w&d to run a mile walk a minute. And we are not planning on being fast. I fully expect to be slower than the 1/2 over labor day. (Ok, I really want to be faster, but I have to keep telling myself it's not realistic. It's going to be hot.) 

I did strength class this morning and found out my favorite instructor is leaving. I did 30 minutes on the elliptical afterwards. It's supposed to start cooling off tomorrow! Thanks goodness! 

Have a great afternoon!


----------



## Cupcaker

Good morning everyone.  I am feeling better today.  Being friday totally helps.  Im down 2.2 this week  gained .2 from yesterday's "food fest".  I dont mind because Im still down 2.2.  Im really happy to see these weekly numbers close to 2 lbs.  Thinking about the HH question, I think I can truly say for myself that I will never, never quit.  Even when I reach my goal, Im not going to go back to eating what I used to eat or not exercise anymore.  Its fun seeing my BF and I turning into our slimmer selves.  He actually started exercising too and lost some weight.  I am so proud of him-he went from a size 44 to 40.  

Off to work!



Dreamer24 said:


> He said that both Saturday and Sunday, he will take full responsibility for getting us to go to they gym and I'll take full responsibility for healthy dinners.



What a great husband you have to help you.  I think youre on the right track with planning your daily meals.  It definitely helps keep you on track and avoid last minute bad choices.  



tggrrstarr said:


> Good!
> Oh, thanks everyone for the well wishes for my dog, she is doing much better.



Great to hear!



Yunchman said:


> Well I am not officially part of the challenge but I have been following the thread which I hope you don't mind. I have lost about 15 lbs since I have started to work out and get healthier for my wedding in November



Good job on the loss and congratulations on the upcoming wedding!  I have only tasted fat free cheddar cheese slices and low fat mozzarella.  I get the mozzarella from trader joes.


----------



## cclovesdis

I am really trying to find something else to do other than my BL addict thing. Really, I am.  

I should probably eat lunch now. Lunch is chicken breast from the deli on a 1 pt thin roll with tomatoes (my dad really went all out) and some baby carrots with 2 pts of guacamole. I think I'll have some broccoli and a banana too. I really didn't have much say in tonight's dinner menu and I'm pretty sure there won't be any fruit or veggies available.

Have a great afternoon!

CC



JOANNEL said:


> I am down 2 lbs. I will take it. Hoping it was more but any loss is good.



 Congrats!



Zoesmama03 said:


> I have been doing a lot better with tracking food on SparkPeople. So that is good.  I've even started calculating the points as I write things down to input on SP later on.   I've been getting short walks in the morning but really need to increase the length or add more walking by dvd to see if I can get this going back the other direction.



 Good plan!



Michele1377 said:


> Taryn - I feel your pain as well - I have company coming tomorrow - house is a mess and I am not done shopping - I work nights - worked Sun/Mon night - tried to regroup and get back on a daytime schedule Tues - Wednesday they called me to do OT - couldn't pass it up since my husband has been out of work for a few weeks now - so back to the night time schedule - Slept about 3 hrs on Thurs - water heater broke Thrus afternoon - flooded part of the basement - the girls playroom is pretty trashed  - middle daughter having some anxiety issues about her middle school - life is just so overwhelming sometimes, no? Hang in there -



 to you too! Sorry to hear about your basement. Hope the next estimate is more to your liking.

Sending  for DH and DD in middle school!



Octoberbride03 said:


> QOTD:  I confess,  that I have no plans for Thanksgiving. Working at Target and my family living in a different state means that it is spent here at home just DH and Me.  We do not cook, and since I traditionally go in to work at Oark something, I intentionally overload on carbs for the day so I can hit the sack an an unnaturally early hour.  IF God does not have mercy on me and grant me a new job by then after I get the license, I will do the same thing this year.   If he does, it will still be an off program day for me.  I just want to enjoy it.



The other side of Black Friday  that's all I have to say. Well, that and I'm sorry.

My foot is a pretty simple story: I fractured it on Tuesday morning. I was walking from my bed to the bathroom and I didn't know my foot was asleep. The dr at the ER said that my ankle rolled. All I know is that I heard the dreaded "crack." I am in a partially hard, partially soft cast that cannot get wet and I'm using crutches and a rolling computer chair to get around. Oh well. There are much worse things in life.

You definitely sound like you know what you want in a ring! It also sounds like DH has been great about all of this!  Hope you get something perfect soon!



Dreamer24 said:


> CC, I'm so glad your dad helped out!  I hope that behavor continues.  I got a little protein at breakfast, my coffee drink has 1 cup of skim milk, I also have 1/2 cup in the cereal, there is som protein in my cereal.  How much should I be getting in breakfast.  I'll ask a more general question of how below.  My two "typical" cereals are eating right brand banana nut crunch and frosted mini wheats.  I also love honey comb, lucky charms, and life but since they are primarily sugar, I have them only occassionally!  With what I listed, I feel like I'm eating all day!  I wouldn't know where to add in more!  When I overeat, it's because I do it all at once and have big portions of bad food.  With this, I will be full all day.  How do people eat more than that without it being guilty pleasure binges?  Maybe I'll throw in a fiber one bar while I'm making dinner.  For the potatoes, I'll cut them up and throw them in a basket that is for the grill.  It's shaped like a frying pan but it is a basket with a handle that comes off while its on the grill so the handle doesn't get hot.  It's for small items or things that would break apart.
> 
> Joanl - I'm in the philly subarbs, I do most of my walking at lunch, other than that, I walk about once a week with my mom and sometimes with my husband!
> 
> How much protein does everyone get at breakfast?  I find that most of the common things for protein, are not things I like.  The only eggs I like are hard boiled and I only like the whites.  I don't like red meats, fish, I HATE yogurt and beans.  I do like peanuts and almonds but not at breakfast time and I don't like peanut butter.  I have such horrible unhealthy likes/dislikes!



I am so with you on the peanut butter and definitely beans!  Most nuts are not my thing actually. I do like soy nut butter though.

I didn't realize that you were drinking so much milk at breakfast.  I am hoping others will comment, but I'm guessing know that, that you are probably eating enough during the day. As for enough protein at breakfast, I'm not positive. Do you like cheese? They make preportioned ones in reduced fat. (I know you mentioned concerns about portions.) That might be something you could add in as a snack mid-morning. Not sure that I helped too much. Hopefully, someone else will pop in and add. TIA!

Best of luck! Keep chatting! Thanks for the info on grilling potatoes. I definitely have to try that!



Yunchman said:


> Does anyone know of a fat free sour cream and a fat free shredded cheese that actually still tastes good and not fat free?  I know sounds dumb but sour cream and cheese are two of my favorite things on food and I have yet to find a brand that is fat free and still edible! I have mastered the fat free ranch but the sour cream and cheese still eludes me



I apologize. I cannot help. However, you are always welcome to join the challenge at any time. And, if you do not want to weigh-in, you are also always welcome to join in our chatter. Really, just jump right in!


----------



## goldcupmom

So, in the last week I have:

Walked 39.03 miles and 135,305 steps

Eaten 8560 Calories

Burned 21,058 Calories

Done 1141 minutes of Moderate Activity

I've exceeded my water intake daily and journaled every bite.

And lost.........   .6!!  

Oh, well! It happens!  All too frequently with my weird body.  At least it was a loss!  And if that is what it takes each week to lose .6, I'll still do it!


----------



## MacG

goldcupmom said:


> So, in the last week I have:
> 
> Walked 39.03 miles and 135,305 steps
> 
> Eaten 8560 Calories
> 
> Burned 21,058 Calories
> 
> Done 1141 minutes of Moderate Activity
> 
> I've exceeded my water intake daily and journaled every bite.
> 
> And lost.........   .6!!
> 
> Oh, well! It happens!  All too frequently with my weird body.  At least it was a loss!  And if that is what it takes each week to lose .6, I'll still do it!



You said it..It's a loss I've had those kinds of weeks too. (I hate it but we just keep going and it works eventually.) 
It may not say it as loudly as you hoped on the scale but it looks like you've accomplished a lot this week to support your healthy livestyle


----------



## pjlla

keenercam said:


> P-- You are living my dream come true.  A size 6?  I was larger than that at age 10.  I know you have worked your butt off for every single one of those pounds you have lost. You deserve to be living this dream come true.  You are such an inspiration!!



Thank you for your nice words...and thanks for taking the time to be a great coach!  Enjoy  your trip!



donac said:


> Friday's Question of the Day  I know that is it still 9 weeks until Thanksgiving but my Oct/Nov issue of Tast of Home magazine came today.  I sat there thinking about all the great things I could make for Thanksgiving.  Then I got sad becasue if I made anything different for Thanksgiving I would never hear the end of it.
> 
> My question for you is: As we get closer to the holidays do you think your family will accept new recipes that will help you keep on track?
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.  Talk to you tomorrow.



As some of your know, we celebrate most of the bigger holidays twice... once with my family and once with DH's family... so holiday eating is a double whammy for me.  

For T.giving, we spend Thursday with DH's family at his brother's house in MA.  His wife is an over-the-top fabulous Italian cook.  She tries new things every year, so making something different would be FINE. The problem is, she cooks SO MUCH FOOD, that anything additional I bring is usually overlooked and I end up bringing much of it home.  That said, I often do bring a "lighter" side dish and low fat dessert to share.... even though I'm usually the only one enjoying it!!

For my side of the family it would be a bit more touchy. (We spend Friday of T.giving weekend with them.)  No one would say anything, of course, but a few of the members of my family struggle with their weight and I wouldn't want it to appear that I  am trying to force my healthier lifestyle on them.  I would have to be casual about it and not emphasize the fact that it is a lower fat or lower calorie food.  

That said, as long as the "traditional" foods were there, they would be very accepting of something new. 

But if it tells you anything about my reputation as a cook, I am usually asked to bring the soft drinks!!  



tggrrstarr said:


> Tomorrow will be dangerous, we have club seats for the Indians game.  A full buffet is included.  If my weigh in goes well, I might splurge on a hamburger!



Hope the dog gets better quickly!  Enjoy the hamburger... but make sure it is just the way you like it.  I tried to enjoy my first real burger in over a year this summer.... and I was only having a half... but it was cooked too much for my liking and that really spoiled it.  If you're gonna splurge, make sure it is JUST RIGHT!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well it is such a sad story:  She is 31, has 2 kids ages 7 and 5.  She got divorced 1 1/2 yrs ago and it is messy.  She was diagnosed with a brain tumor 2 years ago.  We were together one weekend and that week her husband now ex called to tell me she had a grand mal siezure and was in ICU.  They found the tumor and it is inoperable.  It is complicated and i dont understand it all but its cancerous but not the kind that is growing.  Like its sleeping and hasnt been awakened yet.  Well the worst issue she has had is siezures.  No meds were helping and about a month ago she had one that lasted 3 hours.  They have decided to do chemo and radiation to see if they can shrink the tumor to aleviate the siezures.  She is in week 3.  She has lost so much weight, and now she is loosing her hair.  She is on a medical leave and ran out of her short term disability payments.  She had to move back with her parents and only gets to see her kids every wed. and every other weekend.  It is truly heartbreaking to see my friend go through this.  I was so upset after talking to her today.  I wish I could do something to help her.  This has been on my mind alot today and I think just talking about it helps.
> 
> Otherwise I feel better.  Not sure what my weigh in will show tomorrow I think I may be about the same.  Which aggrevates me.  I need to plan and not get lazy.  I did a bit of over eating and mindless eating yesterday and today.
> 
> *Theres no better time then now to start.*  I am going to drink a big glass of water and head to bed.



I will definitely add your friend and her family to my prayer list.  I agree... it is heartbreaking to see someone going through SO MUCH. 

About the bolded part.... good for you!!  Right attitude!



tggrrstarr said:


> I just hopped back on to say my DH is so wonderful.  Those dishes I was talking about on Tuesday?  I never got them done.
> But, when I got home from work yesterday, they were all washed!  He did them all for me!  (This coming from a man who rarely washes dishes) He is amazing.  But now he is waiting for me to finish typing so we can watch Grey's (not patiently!!)  He is encouraging the kitten to come jump on the keyboard....I should go!



Nice work DH!!  



happysmyly said:


> Well - I'm gone for a day - and there's like 7 or 8 pages--not gonna have time to read them tonight... but had to post for my goal.
> 
> Also wanted to share a triumph this morning--I am a SLOW walker--usually at abt 20 min miles.  Well - earlier this week I timed a 1/2 mile with walking to the song 'Buenos Aires' from the Evita movie--and it turned out to be at a 18:30 pace for me.  So this morning I started at a 'normal' pace--and then that song came on and I decided to keep up with that song as long as I could--and I kept it up for 2 1/4 miles!!! (12 times through the song) Of course by the end of that I felt like I couldn't breathe and I wanted to fall down on my bed--but I was still over a mile from my house--so I just kept swimming all the way home.  There is hope for my time after all!!
> 
> So today I have spent every spare minute going through all of my CDs and loading them onto my computer so I can load them into mixmeister's bpm program to get the bpms for them--so that I will have some choices in my music. Thanks for letting me share.



Can you share more about that mix meister thing?? Do I have to buy it somewhere or is it something I can download?  I really could use something like that!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Also have 1 more question.  My engagement ring is pretty loose now, and I currently have it and my wedding band hanging from a chain. Since I am still in losing mode I don't really want it sized right now, but would like some good alternatives so I can wear them right.  I tried a ring guard from my store the other day and could tell right off the bat that it wasn't going to work.  So if anybody has some ideas I'd appreciate it.




Well.... might not be the best solution, but how about just putting the rings away for a while?  That is what I did.  Actually.... after struggling to wear my rings for years after I gained weight, I finally broke down in about 2006 and had them made bigger... it made me so mad and sad.  But I was tired of not being able to wear them comfortably.  Lo and behold.... a few years go by and I lose the weight and they are too big!  I continued to wear them for a while, but I was swimming on vacation with the kids one day and it was chilly and my hands were shrunk.  I nearly lost the rings right off my finger into the lake!!  I went in and took them off right then and there and didn't wear them again until I got them resized back to my original size!  It took many months and I suppose there were times when people questioned whether or not DH and I were having marital troubles.... but honestly, no one asked.  When I got within 10-ish pounds of my goal weight, I had them resized and they fit like they did on my  wedding day.

If this isn't an alternative for you, ask the jeweler.  They may be able to put a little gold filler in the back of the inside of the band to make them a bit tighter.  



disneymom2one said:


> QOTD:
> 
> One good thing (the only good thing) about our fractured families is that we generally don't see them on major holidays.  My husband's side has a lot of drama and my side is still figuring out a new normal after my parents died in '02 and '05.  My sister can't deal with holidays without them so we never get together on the actual date - usually a week later.  For example, our "Christmas" get together is always on January 1st.
> 
> What that means is that we don't have to deal with traditional food.
> 
> My big worry is this crazy wedding in two weeks.  The rehearsal dinner is at an Italian place and we have to choose between three choices - none of which I want to eat.  But I have to be really careful because the bride (my niece) is very overweight and also pretty sensitive.  It's her weekend and I want it to be everything she needs it to be.  I have no clue what I'll do - eat a half portion maybe.
> 
> The wedding dinner will be just as bad.  I'll survive.



Do you know the restaurant where the rehearsal dinner is being held?  Perhaps you could call them a few days in advance and request a special meal... it wouldn't have to cost the host any more.  Sometimes if you  fib a bit to the chef about being on a "special diet" (hinting at medical issues) they can provide something for you..... like perhaps one of the entree choices without cheese or sauce or something like that.  It might be worth a try.  Or ask what they offer for a vegetarian meal (although those can be laden with cream and/or cheese, so watch out).  Or eat a healthy filling salad before the rehearsal and eat just a small portion of one of the offered choices.



momof2gr8kids said:


> I'm feeling a little guilty because I haven't been able to get on here and post.  Mom's in the hospital so I'm running around like a maniac taking care of her, her house, working full time, kids activities, etc.  (You all know the drill!  LOL).
> 
> I do sneak on at work here and there to read your posts and want you to know you all motivate me.  I'm glad I got started with the healthy eating and exercising before all this was going on.  No matter how busy I've been, I almost crave that time for me on the treadmill or doing my weights, so I am now programmed that I have to do it.  And I want to do it.  It makes me feel so much better, and helps to destress.
> 
> So my house is a mess, but I don't care. I'm losing weight.
> !



Take care of yourself while you are spending this time taking care of others.  You will do them more good in the long run if you are healthy!



Dreamer24 said:


> It's been a really rough morning for me.  I gained nearly 2 pounds this week which puts me up from the starting weight.  I feel like I should drop out of the challenge.  I am hurting the overall weight loss that you are all working towards.  I've been making such horrible choices.  I do well with some of the healthy habits, water, 20 minutes exercise (usually walks), 5 fruits/veggies - mostly fruits for me.  It's everything else.  Bad meals, bad other snacks, eating when I'm not hungary, getting to the gym, portion control.
> 
> This morning feels like a "rock bottom".  I knew I've been eating bad all week, but for some reason, the tears still came this morning.  I can do better for this and there's no excuse.
> 
> I am feeling so bloated.  At the risk of sharing too much info, I went off of BC pill 2 months ago for medical reasons.  I was never regular before I went on the pill and had been on it for many years so I don't know if I ever will be but I haven't had that visit yet.  I have been feeling that just before bloated feeling for over a month!  It's very frustrating.
> 
> What is an OP day?  I keep reading it!



Don't you DARE drop out!!  It sounds like you need to be here more than ever!  You need to think back to what motivated you to start on this journey.  Draw from that initial motivation.  REmember that feeling of determination.  Use it.

Most of all... remember that we are all here to help you over this bump.  Chances are we have ALL been there!! Let us help you as much as we can.  Ask questions, look for motivation, find a virtual "exercise buddy".  HANG IN THERE!  



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got some sleep last night. The weather has been changing too much for me to sleep as well as I would like. Plus, I am having nightmares again. Have to take those in stride too.
> 
> Today is a busy day. I'm kind of embarrassed though. My sister is coming home to help my mom wash my hair.  I can't wait for my follow-up appt on Monday. I am hoping for a removable cast so that I can be more independent. I'm sure my mom will still feel more comfortable with my showering when she is home, but at least I'll be able to shower with the curtain shut and not one leg hanging out of the bathtub while I am sitting down. Okay, probably TMI. You get the point.
> 
> Okay, so after that "experience" is over, my mom will be taking me to my undergrad reunion. I helped plan tonight's event and I really want to be there. My mom was great and somehow got me a wheelchair to use so I could move around more easily and actually help set up.
> 
> I'm off to eat breakfast. Lots of stuff was left out for me and I get to microwave my own food today!
> 
> for weigh-in and WIN!
> 
> Have a great day everyone! CC



I'm so glad you found a way to attend the reunion.  You will have so much fun!  

Don't feel bad about Mom and Sis having to help you wash your hair.  You would do the same for them if they needed it, right?  Enjoy the pampering!!
Pretend you're at the spa!



Dreamer24 said:


> I have planned all of my eating for the day.
> Breakfast - Cereal, a banana, and my coffee drink
> Lunch - 3 hard boiled egg whites and strawberries
> Dinner - Grilled chicken with BBQ sauce, Broccoli and Red bliss potatoes, also grilled
> Snacks during the day - Apple, baby carrots
> Dessert - Skinny cow cookies and cream ice cream cup
> 
> I will be able to stick to this because it's planned out and having a planned dessert will help me resist any temptations that come up at work!
> 
> For my exercise: I'll walk about 3 miles at lunch time.  I do not want to go to the gym because we are doing saturday and sunday and I don't like 3 days in a row so I will do W1D2 on C25K.
> 
> *I will not give up*!



You've made a GREAT STEP by posting a plan here!  I find when I do that  it helps me really stick with it, because I know others will be asking about it!

I will say that breakfast should have some more protein, unless you are eating a high protein cereal like Go-Lean or something like that.    And lunch.... okay on protein, but not enough food... assuming you are eating 1 C of strawberries, your lunch would only be 2 points on WW.... even on my low point days I have at least 3 or 4 pts for lunch. How about adding some high fiber whole grain carbs to lunch??  

And apple and baby carrots for snack isn't adding any protein either.  Maybe you could look into some lowfat cheese sticks or lowfat cottage cheese?  Those would give you both protein and calcium.  

I see 4 fruit servings (one banana counts for 2 servings), but only 2 servings of vegetables (assuming the baby carrots is 1 srvg).  You should strive for another vegetable serving... possibly with breakfast or lunch.  

Anyhow..... I'm not trying to be critical of your plan.  I LOVE that you have a plan and you shared it here!  That is a HUGE step... ask any one here... I am kind of the "planning queen"!  Just be sure your food is keeping you full and fueled!



MacG said:


> I have a strategy for staying on track....Since we put it all on a buffet I can select what we want. I can take only a little of the items that are higher in calories and load up on the lower calorie items. Another strategy I have is to serve myself last and not to load up too much. I can always go back. I'm thinking if I eat slow and take my time I'll be able to feel satisfied after the first plate and not go back.
> 
> My mom was a home economics major in college in the 60's so she always prepared light food....you know no fat on the veggies, skinless chicken breasts(and boneless, skinless chicken breasts were not available like they are now) , lean cuts of meat etc.  I learned from her and generally mealtime and cooking methods have not been a problem for me. For me it's all about the portion size, between meal snacking and the fast food.
> 
> On another note....both my DDs are allergic to nuts(peanuts and tree nuts) and one is allergic to eggs. No donuts, cakes, fried dough, store bought bakery items, etc. allowed here.
> I look at their allergies as a positive thing....because God only knows how many home baked cookies and other baked goods I would have eaten if I would have been able to make them during the holidays and throughout the year. I know I would have been even heavier.
> 
> Finally...now for the good news....I lost 3 lbs this week and made it to my 10% at ww. Now on to the next 10%
> 
> Kim



Like me, you are SO lucky you had a Mom who taught you healthy things early on!  I am constantly astounded by people who NEVER eat vegetables because they never had them growing up. My Mom was ahead of her time, healthy food-wise.... whole wheat bread was a mainstay in our house... Wonder Bread never crossed our threshhold.... neither did soda or store bought cookies (except for Fig Newtons... Dad loved them). Dad has always had a huge organic vegetable garden and we ate from it in abundance all the time. I need to remember to thank my Mom and Dad !!  

Also, my DS has tree nut allergies, so we avoid lots of bakery things in this house too... and I hate baking, so no problems there!!

You T.giving plan sounds spot on!! And a big round of applause on reaching your WW 10%... that is a reason to celebrate!



cclovesdis said:


> You have a great plan for the day! *I'm guessing pjlla will come by and mention that some protein at breakfast would be a good idea.* I am going to concur with her now. Which cereal to do you eat? I am a huge fan of Multigrain Cheerios. There is just enough sweetness, but still fiber and filling. I also have my cereal in milk. I should be the last to talk, but I'm also thinking that you are not eating enough. You have great snacks built in, which is something I envy. I cannot seem to get myself to snack during the day.



  OMG!... am I that predictable??!  I just about spit my seltzer on the screen laughing when I saw this!  Have I become the "protein police"??

And CC... good call on the protein for breakfast!  



Octoberbride03 said:


> QOTD:  I confess,  that I have no plans for Thanksgiving. Working at Target and my family living in a different state means that it is spent here at home just DH and Me.  We do not cook, and since I traditionally go in to work at Oark something, I intentionally overload on carbs for the day so I can hit the sack an an unnaturally early hour.  IF God does not have mercy on me and grant me a new job by then after I get the license, I will do the same thing this year.   If he does, it will still be an off program day for me.  I just want to enjoy it.



I totally understand about the O:dark something.  I worked in retail for years and that Black Friday was truly BLACK for those of us who had to open the store at 3 am or so!  Truly puts a damper on enjoying T.giving day.  Hopefully you can find a new job.



Dreamer24 said:


> How much protein does everyone get at breakfast?  I find that most of the common things for protein, are not things I like.  The only eggs I like are hard boiled and I only like the whites.  I don't like red meats, fish, I HATE yogurt and beans.  I do like peanuts and almonds but not at breakfast time and I don't like peanut butter.  I have such horrible unhealthy likes/dislikes!



How about almond butter??  Or Nutella...high in fat, but protein like peanut butter and SO yummy (just be sure to measure!).  Lowfat cheese is an easy protein for breakfast.  And there is no rule that says you can't have chicken for breakfast.  



Yunchman said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well I am not officially part of the challenge but I have been following the thread which I hope you don't mind. I have lost about 15 lbs since I have started to work out and get healthier for my wedding in November  I am still trying to lose as much as possible!  I have been lifting free weights, doing the C25K (on the third week), also walking at least a mile more a day with my mom to get her out and exercising since she has high cholesterol, making healthier food choices, and drinking lots of water! phew!
> 
> Anyways I had a few questions and though maybe I could get some good suggestions here.
> 
> Does anyone know of a fat free sour cream and a fat free shredded cheese that actually still tastes good and not fat free?  I know sounds dumb but sour cream and cheese are two of my favorite things on food and I have yet to find a brand that is fat free and still edible! I have mastered the fat free ranch but the sour cream and cheese still eludes me
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone for letting me read this thread and post my question here



Nope.... I've never found a FAT FREE sour cream or cheese that is decent.  I use low fat sour cream and 2% cheese and just use a bit less of them.  And fat free mayo...might as well be white jello... EWWWW! 




Well, Happy Friday afternoon all!  Do you believe I sat down here almost 2 hours ago and I'm not finished yet!!  Of course, I kept interrupting myself to go make lunch, hang laundry, etc.  

Weigh-in this morning was not what I hoped for.... I was up .1.  Trying to take it in stride. That said, I'm going to stick with it today and do another weigh-in tomorrow.  I've only ever done that once or twice... it feels like "cheating" but I'm just curious.  Plus it will help keep me on track today... and usually Friday is a big splurge day.  

Had a good WOG this morning (6.4).  I was able to run 4 of the smaller hills that I walked on Wednesday.  Only cut my time by about 2 minutes, but still...  I figure I am walking a .5 mi warm-up, a .5 mi cool down, and probably another .5 on the big hills and I am running the rest, so not too bad.  I was really dragged out by the time I was done.  I really need to keep myself hydrated without having those pesky bladder issues.... I'm sure that some water would have made it a more bearable run.

I'm brewing another recipe in my head to share.... great for fall.  Not specifically a "diet" recipe, but healthy and delicious.  I'll try to get it post on the recipe thread later. 

Tonight's dinner was scheduled to be take-out pizza.  I need to plan something else for myself.... maybe Subway?  DD is going to a football game with her boyfriend (YUP.... she officially has a boyfriend), but DH and DS will be looking for pizza.  Wonder if they would be okay with a take and bake from the grocery store?

I absolutely MUST hit the grocery store for some essentials today.  The fridge is getting bare!  The only fresh produce left are a few strawberries, three potatoes, and 3 onions!  Nothing else... no apples, no grapes, no broccoli, no spinach!!   And we haven't had a loaf of bread in the house in a week... I've been sharing my Sandwich Thins with the family.  

Well... it is a beautiful early fall day here and I have spent enough of it inside!  I'm going to finish up here on the DIS and head out to the sunshine!  TTYL.......................P


----------



## Zoesmama03

Here is one of my 5 ingredient(not counting olive oil and curry powder) things I throw together, I don't really follow a recipe just kinda go with flow.
quinoa, kidney beans(or chicken if you prefer), carrots, onions and garlic.  I use olive oil and curry powder. 

I use a little olive oil and saute onions add in some fresh garlic and shredded(or as I do it peels with peeler) carrots and combine curry powder while it cooks.  Add 1 can of kidney beans(could be dry cooked or chicken is really good too) and then add the cooked quinoa with some more curry.  

Its so yummy even eating it lukewarm or cool has a great boost of protein.


----------



## goldcupmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> What kind of scoring job?  What do you do? just curious.



There was a Pearson scoring center here and the last 2 springs I have scored standardized tests 4 hrs/night for about 8 weeks.  They are 'going green' and closing down physical scoring centers and having people score at home.  I scored a project for 2 wks late spring (50 hrs/week) and just got this one for another 2 weeks.  They basically score every standardized test out there from the elementary school ones, to the ACT, SAT, GRE, MCAT, etc.  Pretty interesting and can be good money for a temp job.  Most pay by the piece.



momof2gr8kids said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I'm feeling a little guilty because I haven't been able to get on here and post.  Mom's in the hospital so I'm running around like a maniac taking care of her, her house, working full time, kids activities, etc.  (You all know the drill!  LOL).
> 
> So my house is a mess, but I don't care. I'm losing weight.



Prayers being sent for your mom(& You!)   Hope she is better soon! Your last line is my new favorite quote!! 



lisah0711 said:


> *Julie,* congrats on the scoring job!  But I am really wondering how you figured out your dog liked coffee?!?



Since she was 6 wks old when DS21 got her, I have walked her. And my walks over about 5miles usually involve a 'potty' break at Starbucks as I can hook her leash over one of their umbrella stands & she is safe. It started out that I would drink my latte & give her the foam stuck inside the lid.  Then she would stop & refuse to go any further at the spot where I would give her  the foam.  If I get her a glass of water, she snubs it and waits until I dump it & pour coffee into the cup.  Anymore, it's like her radar is set on Starbucks as she will pull to go there if anywhere near.  She loves coffee here at home, too.  When she smells it brewing, she sits staring at the pot until I give here a bit(decaf, fortunately!)  She also loves Cherry Dr. Pepper, won't touch regular DP or any other soda, just Cherry!  STRANGE DOG!!



cclovesdis said:


> Okay, so after that "experience" is over, my mom will be taking me to my undergrad reunion. I helped plan tonight's event and I really want to be there. My mom was great and somehow got me a wheelchair to use so I could move around more easily and actually help set up.
> 
> I'm off to eat breakfast. Lots of stuff was left out for me and I get to microwave my own food today!



Hope the hair washing wasn't to difficult!  Have fun a the reunion!



Dreamer24 said:


> Thanks Kathy, Lisa and Joanel. I know that at the end its nice to look back at how successful the challenge was and I do not want to be hurting that for everyone.
> 
> I will not give up.  I have a plan for today and my husband realized how upset I was and said that he will help more with going to the gym.  The past 2 weeks have been bad for him also as he is just starting a full time MBA program on top of work.  He said that both Saturday and Sunday, he will take full responsibility for getting us to go to they gym and I'll take full responsibility for healthy dinners.
> 
> I will not give up!
> 
> Thanks CC for your support!  I am 27 (soon to be 28), married for about 1.5 years and no kids.  I honestly don't have a set calorie goal, it's more of a goal to make healthier choices.  Eat when I'm hungary not bored or stressed, have the majority of my food be good for me instead of the majority being bad, healthy portions, and try to get more into the mindset that food fuel, not fun.



Don't ever give up!  You are worth this and even if you gain this challenge, if you learn even ONE new, healthy habit, it will be a success!

I hope everyone is having a good Friday!  It is beginning to feel like Fall here!  I had to abandon my tank top & wear a t-shirt out walking this morning!  I Love it!!  Sashi & I did 4.48 this morning & will likely take the little ones tonight.  Didn't run at all today as I feel a twinge of shin splints coming on & I want to discourage it.

Down .6 here and .4 at WW.  VERY SLOWLY moving, but at least it is something!


----------



## Dreamer24

Rose – Thanks for the advice!  I am working hard to incorporate new foods that I don’t like.  About a year ago, all of my carbs were “white” and now whole wheat/whole grain.  6 months ago, I wouldn’t have touched broccoli and now I eat it several times a week.  I eat potatoes other than French fries, I have tried aspargus a few times, have tried to force down baked beans a few times, have tried yogurt alone, the hard boiled yolk, and have tried breakfast sausage, meatballs, roast beef and Italian sausage.  I seem to have a problem with textures, not tastes and there are some things particularly the baked beans, peanut butter and yogurt that actually make me gag.  I have not tried forcing myself to eat the seafood because the one that I do like, crab, I am allergic to and I’m afraid to find out I am allergic to more.  I’ve also started adding benefiber to my water to help.  I’m continuing to try but because it takes time, I’m hoping for some additional suggestions of things that I either already eat, or never thought of!

CC, you’re such an incredible support here!

Goldcupmom, I’m sorry that your hard work didn’t “show” and I hope it does soon.

Pam, thanks for sharing more suggestions.  I do have 2 servings of the carrots set aside as my snack and usually double the broccoli at dinner so even though its only 2 vegetables, it’s 4 servings.  I love cheese!  My favorites are cheddar and mozzarella.  I usually stay away from cheese because I feel like even low fat varieties are high in calories but maybe I should start adding them for the protein?  Don’t worry about being critical of my plan.  I posted for feedback.  I truly don’t know how to do a healthy meal plan.  I find myself on one extreme or the other, fat and sugar overload or too little with mainly fruit all day!  Nothing wrong with being the protein police.  So how much protein should I be eating?

Yogurt is a tough thing for me because of the slimy-ness BUT I am trying to slowly learn to eat it.  I put it in smoothies which is great on the weekend when I am at home (no blender at work) but sometimes I don’t feel full without eating.  I was thinking I would take yogurt and freeze it and try to eat it that way.  I’m hoping it would make it less slimy.  NOT frozen yogurt like ice cream, just regular healthy yogurt.  Has anyone ever tried this?

Thanks for all of the support today!  I’m off to the rink and then I will go to the park for W1D2!


----------



## cruisindisney

Dreamer24 said:


> It's been a really rough morning for me.  I gained nearly 2 pounds this week which puts me up from the starting weight.  I feel like I should drop out of the challenge.  I am hurting the overall weight loss that you are all working towards.  I've been making such horrible choices.  I do well with some of the healthy habits, water, 20 minutes exercise (usually walks), 5 fruits/veggies - mostly fruits for me.  It's everything else.  Bad meals, bad other snacks, eating when I'm not hungary, getting to the gym, portion control.
> 
> This morning feels like a "rock bottom".  I knew I've been eating bad all week, but for some reason, the tears still came this morning.  I can do better for this and there's no excuse.
> 
> I am feeling so bloated.  At the risk of sharing too much info, I went off of BC pill 2 months ago for medical reasons.  I was never regular before I went on the pill and had been on it for many years so I don't know if I ever will be but I haven't had that visit yet.  I have been feeling that just before bloated feeling for over a month!  It's very frustrating.
> 
> What is an OP day?  I keep reading it!




I understand your frustration.  I did the same thing this week.  Up 2 pounds and I was actually good until last night when I said, Screw It!  Not a good attitude, but the plateau was driving me nuts.  

Don't drop out, we all have our bad times and everyone here completely understands.  Who here has lost weight without struggling?  It's a marathon, not a sprint!  We can do this!  Unfortunately if you have hit "rock bottom" then there is nowhere to go but up!  Let's do it together!

Keep the faith and know we are all here for you!


----------



## Octoberbride03

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got some sleep last night. The weather has been changing too much for me to sleep as well as I would like. Plus, I am having nightmares again. Have to take those in stride too.
> 
> Today is a busy day. I'm kind of embarrassed though. My sister is coming home to help my mom wash my hair.  I can't wait for my follow-up appt on Monday. I am hoping for a removable cast so that I can be more independent. I'm sure my mom will still feel more comfortable with my showering when she is home, but at least I'll be able to shower with the curtain shut and not one leg hanging out of the bathtub while I am sitting down. Okay, probably TMI. You get the point.
> 
> Okay, so after that "experience" is over, my mom will be taking me to my undergrad reunion. I helped plan tonight's event and I really want to be there. My mom was great and somehow got me a wheelchair to use so I could move around more easily and actually help set up.
> 
> I'm off to eat breakfast. Lots of stuff was left out for me and I get to microwave my own food today!
> 
> for weigh-in and WIN!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> CC
> 
> Replies to follow in a separate post or 2!





At your follow up appt. on Mon. IF you do not get a removable cast, then ask for a cast protector for the tub. Your Dr SHOULD have given you 1 at your first appt.  It will enable you to have your foot in the tub without ruining the cast.  Instructions say to put pantyhose on the cast first but you really don't need to do that.  Do you have a bench for the tub?  That will be so much easier cause even with removable cast you won't be able to put much weight on it.  

Glad your mom got you a wheelchair.  I broke my ankle in the wintertime, and there was NO way my parents were letting me anywhere without it for the first couple of weeks because it was so icy.  Which is how I broke it. HAH!!

Any advice you need, tips etc.  just pm me or ask here. I spent approximately 9 weeks in the cast and about equal time in PT afterward.  Oh, and the cast weighs a ton so if you haven't already ask Shannon for an excused weigh -in until  you get it off.  

Oh and as long as you aren't sporting stitches under the cast, if you itch scratch it.  Not too much mind you but enough to take the edge off. An untwisted coat hanger should do the job nicely. People lie and tell you its the bone knitting    It is because you can't clean under the cast!.  

I got you covered because I've been there.  I remember. Boy do i remember


----------



## Octoberbride03

Part 2

I WILL NEVER GIVE UP!!

done


----------



## Rose&Mike

Dreamer24 said:


> Rose – Thanks for the advice!  I am working hard to incorporate new foods that I don’t like.  About a year ago, all of my carbs were “white” and now whole wheat/whole grain.  6 months ago, I wouldn’t have touched broccoli and now I eat it several times a week.  I eat potatoes other than French fries, I have tried aspargus a few times, have tried to force down baked beans a few times, have tried yogurt alone, the hard boiled yolk, and have tried breakfast sausage, meatballs, roast beef and Italian sausage.  I seem to have a problem with textures, not tastes and there are some things particularly the baked beans, peanut butter and yogurt that actually make me gag.  I have not tried forcing myself to eat the seafood because the one that I do like, crab, I am allergic to and I’m afraid to find out I am allergic to more.  I’ve also started adding benefiber to my water to help.  I’m continuing to try but because it takes time, I’m hoping for some additional suggestions of things that I either already eat, or never thought of!
> 
> Thanks for all of the support today!  I’m off to the rink and then I will go to the park for W1D2!


You are doing great! I have some texture issues too. I don't eat mushrooms-ever, and did not do fish or seafood even when I ate meat. I am not a fan of baked beans--too soupy. I rinse my beans (usually black) and just add them to things like I would chicken. I also don't really like yogurt--greek yogurt is more like sour cream if that helps. I stir my cereal in it and add a banana. I think freezing the yogurt is a good idea.  How about string cheese? Part skim mozzarella makes a good snack. I also really like mini whole wheat bagels. When you toast them they almost taste sweet. 

And I am very impressed that you are trying asparagus--I like asparagus, but not if it's really stringy. Cauliflower has a very similar texture to broccoli as does broccolini. I know a bunch of people do protein shakes, so hopefully someone will chime in. Also, there are some cereals that have significantly more protein than others. I find that if I eat fat free yogurt and cereal for breakfast, I get hungry quickly. I think my body needs a little bit of fat in the morning. My morning snack usually has some fat in it.

I think you have made some great changes already.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: This Thanksgiving will be rather quiet as it will be the 4 of us and DSIL. We will be meeting my parents at Disney the next week so they're not coming up. We will probably do a small turkey, stuffing, green bean casserole and mashed potatoes and honey glazed carrots. Will make some sort of pie. We will watch the Macy's Parade and play games all day. I may do a 5K at 8AM that morning so that will help me stay focused!

Been OP all day. I had my healthy breakfast, a Special K bar, a Lean pocket and I just had 2 small peppermint patties. I had a small bag of chips with me at work but skipped them since I will be eating a lot of sodium tonight with the Chinese food. I came home and watched Private Practice while doing my 5K and then I went and picked up a few groceries and got gift cards and cards for the b'day parties tomorrow. I then picked up DD1 and we are waiting for DD2 to come home. We'll order Chinese food at 4 and then go get it! I'm so excited to eat it and have my Friday drink. I have earned it.

I made a plan for the 2nd party tomorrow. Each drink I have will be followed by a big glass of water! I don't want to get dehydrated with the race on Sunday. I'm planning on getting in 2-3 miles in the morning.

Gotta get the kids packed for their overnight and clean up bedrooms. Can't even walk in either room!!!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

PART 2:

I WILL NEVER NEVER NEVER GIVE UP!

I've made it this far! Why stop now?!


----------



## flipflopmom

donac said:


> Good Friday MorningNothing much has changed since last night.


Glad you were able to post this am!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I get there some days and other days I just want to give up.  It really is scary how much we are alike. Hang in there.


You get me, you really get me.   I'm in a much better place, at the current moment.  Something about Fridays!  How about you, babe?



mikamah said:


> I hope we will all look back on these days with smiles in our hearts, and the stress we are feeling will fade away and be barely a memory.  Hang in there, girlfriends!!


Other than to throw at shoe at you for making me cry at school, AGAIN!  I've had to tell the kids too many times in the last week or two - Allergies, something in my eye, etc.  I didn't comment on this yesterday.  Something I learned in the last year, that once it's all said and done, all we have are the memories.  I am so thankful that I have lots of happy ones from growing up, and it saddens me soooo deeply to hear about the memories some of my friends here have from childhood.  I needed to remember that my kids will remember snippets, it will be selective.  What do I want them to remember?  Crazy, depressed mommy, always anal about everything, or mommy that loved them, taught them good habits, and was there for them?  Yes, teaching my kids good habits (like cleaning their fingernails) exercise, healthy eating, responsibility, money management, keeping the house somewhat livable is a part of being a mom.  So its' okay for them to know "we don't have the money for that right now" and "this has to be done before bed"  "this is not healthy for you, you may not have it".  It's my attitude in how I present that that will make all the difference.





disneymom2one said:


> QOTD:  I mention this one a lot but there is a big family wedding in two short weeks.  We both have small families and this is the first big event (other than funerals - which we've had plenty of) in many, many years.


So nice to have a happy event on the horizon!



keenercam said:


> BTW, I know that you know this, but if you are eating pretty much what you've been successful with all along and aren't seeing progress, it may help to change things a bit. My WW leader has often advocated upping the protein and being sure to get the healthy oils in to try to break a plateau.Life will be easier when your husband's shift is compatible with your schedule.  Just think of that as your light at the end of the tunnel.  Isn't he amazing? Got my 4th week "whoosh" on the scale this morning at my WW weigh in.


First, Howard sounds like a dream. I bet he even replaces the toilet paper!    So glad you had a whoosh this week!  As for my diet, I have pretty much had the same foods over and over and over again since Jan.  I can tell they aren't filling me as much most of the time.  I need to reevaluate what I take for lunch, and keep working on dinner plans.  As for the light at the end of the tunnel, poor Brad, I had to extinguish his last night.  After my mood yesterday morning, I called his cell and left a message.  He usually leaves work at 8, so we have 5-10 minutes or so to talk while I am at school before the kids come.  I called and left him a crying message, told him I needed to talk, call me regardless(he knows not to call after 8:10).  I had someone come watch my kiddos as they were coming in when he called, and I just went to pieces on him.  He said "honey, only 4 more nights.  Just 4.  we can do this."  I hated to tell him, but he has 2 more weeks, not 1.  But the thought of just 2 more weeks! 



cclovesdis said:


> I can see you reaching goal by the end of the challenge. Why, because when you set your mind to something, you set your mind to something. That is one of my favorite things about you.


So glad you have faith in me!    I am so happy you get to come off some meds!  That will be wonderful!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I can not tell you all how much it means to have you all here as a support.  I am so lucky to have found these boards.  I think it was god's way of finally answering my prayers for help.


I get a bit overwhelmed thinking about just how coincidental coming here was, yet the impact was amazing crazy!



goldcupmom said:


> Vent all you need.  It's very therapeutic!  And your life is very full!  I know first hand about the gymnastics stuff - DS21 was in it for 11 years & the last 3 was an elite, so our costs were about 10K/year plus travel & normal monthly fees.  It was always something and very stressful financially.


Elite?  WOW!!!!  That's crazy committment!  I would have to be committed!  Thanks for the BTDT, sometimes I feel like the only one at her gym that gets overwhelmed, the rest are from the area where the gym is, or they carpool from their areas. I'm the only one with a younger child, only one in this area, and probably the poorest mom! 



cruisindisney said:


> Today is my echo cardiogram and I'm getting a little nervous.


Hope it went well for you!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I am motivated because of my upcoming conference trip to Tampa at the beginning of November, WDW Half, and Princess! Unfortunately, I am used to not meeting my goals.


You are the running queen!  You will def. meet those goals!  Glad the salad worked!



lisah0711 said:


> Sometimes it is easier to ask forgiveness than permission. You all do know it is a full moon tonight, right?    Might be an explanation for all the craziness in our lives now.  I did my measurements this morning and I am down 3 inches!


I am learning to live by the forgiveness over permission rule.  I AM FULLY AWARE IT IS A FULL MOON!!!!!!!  Great job on your inches lost!



donac said:


> You realy a big hug.  I remember those days all too well.  I do at times miss them.  Enjoy them while you can.  Dh will be back on 1st soon.  Try to be extra special to yourself.
> I did make it in time for my appointment.


Sorry it was so crazy!!!!  Thanks for the hugs!



my3princes said:


> So interesting to read this.  My ADHD son is very very picky about what he will eat.  Chicken burgers, some chicken nuggets, ham sandwich, only american cheese, no pastas, no rice, no potato (except some FF).  I wonder if food adversions go along with ADHD?



http://www.developmentaldelay.net/page.cfm/272
http://addconsults.com/articles/full.php3?id=1462

There are a lot of similarities between ADHD and SID (sensory integration disorder).  In fact, we had a pediatrician tell us to go to a huge testing center to see if AK had SID instead of/addition to ADHD.  She has a lot of the issues in the 2nd article, clothes have to fit just right, has to have a belt or they feel "too loose" doesn't like to be held tightly, can't get over extraneous noises, etc.  She definitely went through a chicken nuggets stage, but they had to be Tyson.  Now, she won't hardly touch them.  There is a lot to the disorder, more than just being "hyper"...  

I will say that my mental state is better this am.  Being Friday helps.  I am still overwhelmed, but feel a bit more equipped to deal with it.  Maybe losing 7.5 inches helped.  Unfortunately, 3 were from chest area.  Brad calls them the incredible shrinking b**bies.  I guess doing the strength and ab stuff even though I haven't been running helped some.  Maybe it was the realization that only 2 more weeks of this crazy 2nd shift.  Maybe it was being together as a family at the fair.  Maybe it's b/c it's Friday. Heck, I'm beginning to think I am bipolar!

Fair was fun.  Ran into MIL and FIL, and they paid for one of the girls' wristbands while we were trying to decide what to do about them.  AK found a friend, stepped out of her comfort zone a bit, rode some of the rides she had said she wouldn't.  Sophie wanted to ride them all, little daredevil!  They rode some together.  This was the first year that we let AK walk around with a friend.  Rite of passage.  Made me want to hug them more!  DH decided that these fried balls of dough were cheaper than the funnel cake, got more for his money, so he bought those.  Well, I took a bite and they were NASTY!!!!  Saved me some calories, for sure!  Stayed from 5:30-10pm. 

Hope today is better at school.  Yesterday, most of my kids had gone to the fair the night before for student night.  Pretty sure they all ate cotton candy for breakfast!   I fought against it for about 30 minutes of teaching - first day of fall, some journal time, etc.  Then, I decided it wasn't worth it to them OR me to fight against it, so we did centers, had an extra long playground time, and about 10 minute longer nap.  Today is half day for them, I have PD this afternoon.

TGIF everyone!!!  

Too funny, just sat back down at computer, and realized I typed all this this am, and never hit submit!  I'll catch up later, homework time!


----------



## brinalyn530

Taryn  Glad to hear you guys had fun at the fair. Ours is super expensive too, so much so that even though there are a few rides I would love to go on, I skip it because Im too cheap to pay for tickets for myself! Plus its always in August and so stinkin hot! Im also happy that you are in a better mindset today  ! Yay for inches gone  !

Connie  Hope DD is back to herself very soon!

Cam  Thanks! And thanks so much for coaching last week! Have a great trip!

Dona  Thanks for being our coach this week! Sorry youve been having so many computer issues this week  . 

Friday QOTD : As we get closer to the holidays do you think your family will accept new recipes that will help you keep on track?
I dont generally do much cooking for Thanksgiving. Occasionally Ill host, but even then my mom and my grandma do most of the cooking. I have introduced some healthier options over the past few years, a sweet potato dish, a broccoli dish that I made last year, and they actually went over pretty well. 

Lindsay  How horrible for your friend  . Ill be sending thoughts and prayers her way.

HH Part 2  I will never, never, never quit! I will never quit being a healthier me, I will never quit being an active participant in my life, I will never quit being active period.

tggrrstarr  Hope your doggie is all better real soon!

momof2gr8kids  Sending get well wishes to your mom!

Lisa  Go Green  !

Dreamer24  I agree with everyone else, please stick with us. This group is so supportive and friendly, and its about so much more than the group weight goals. 



Rose&Mike said:


> We have the same thing every year, and I'm ok with that, because it's very important to DS. I suggested going out last year, and he was very upset.


Rose  My brother and I will never forget the time my parents got our food from Boston Market on Thanksgiving! We will never let them forget it either  we always say that was the worst Thanksgiving ever  ! We dont always have to have the same thing (except my moms stuffing), we dont even have to have turkey, but it has to be made at home!

Congrats to everyone who has seen a loss for the week! And congrats to everyone who may not have, you are here and trying, and thats a great thing in and of itself!

My mom called a little bit ago and informed me that we are meeting friends for dinner (which Im excited about, but wish I had known before I got dressed this morning) and I am so looking forward to the crabcake salad at the place we are going to, so yummy even without dressing! I better finish up here and get going! 

Have a great, on plan weekend everyone!

Bree


----------



## Connie96

Dreamer24 said:


> It's been a really rough morning for me.  I gained nearly 2 pounds this week which puts me up from the starting weight.  I feel like I should drop out of the challenge.





Dreamer24 said:


> I will not give up.  I have a plan for today



And THAT is exactly why we all hang out here. We have all had disappointing weeks and then if we just check in here and spill our guts, someone is always there to pull us up, kiss our boo-boos, turn us around and send us back in for another week. Dani, I think you're in for a great week!

You guys all ROCK!



Yunchman said:


> Does anyone know of a fat free sour cream and a fat free shredded cheese that actually still tastes good and not fat free?  I know sounds dumb but sour cream and cheese are two of my favorite things on food and I have yet to find a brand that is fat free and still edible! I have mastered the fat free ranch but the sour cream and cheese still eludes me



Uh... no. I stick to the "reduced" fat versions and just watch the portions. Sargento has a decent line of reduced fat thin-sliced cheeses and cheese snacks. I love the pepper jack and colby jack. I don't eat as much sour cream as I used to. I still love it but, for some reason, I just don't buy it often. But, same rule applies - reduced fat tastes better than non fat.


Well, DD is back at school today and I'm back at work. I'm so far behind, but I had a good day. (Staying off the DIS until late in the day sure didn't hurt my productivity!) And, being back in my routine sure does help with the eating plan. DH is making hamburgers tonight, so I'm looking forward to that. (I splurged and bought sirloin patties, so the burgers should be nice and lean.)

I have several PMs waiting for me right now, so I'm about to go record the WIN! measurements there. I hope to hear from all of you over this weekend. I'm so excited to see how we did!


----------



## brinalyn530

Thanks Taryn for posting those articles! I read them both and while I think DS has some of the issues in the first one, the second one sounded a lot like me  ! Food for thought in more ways than one! Maybe I have some sort of sensory issue that is getting worse as I get older or maybe since I'm alone so much now it's just more noticable  ? I guess I'll be doing some research this weekend!

Bree


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone.  Sounds like everyone is having a good day.  It seems like there was a little meltdown but everyone rallied aroundand I think everyone is back on track.

disneymom2one  It is hard when someone else picks the food.  I like the idea of a half portion.  You can even bring it home and have dinner or lunch another time. 

mikamah  Never buy halloween candy until Oct 31st.

momof2gr8kids  Glad we are inspiring you even if you don't post.  Hope your mom is getting better.  Take care of yourself.

my3princes hi

dreamer24 DON'T give up.  I went an entire challenge without losing a pound.  I also had foot surgery.

lisah0711 GO GREEN TEAM  good luck

cclovesdis  Have fun at your reunion

joannel congrats on finishing the lawn

tggrstarr  good luck with your dog.  hope she feels better.

tigger813 Have fun at your parties

macg  congrats on your 10% loss

zoesmama03  your recipe sounds great.

michele1377 glad you are getting a 2nd estimate.  Prices vary so much

octoberbride03  my ds1 has worked black friday at 4am.  He thought he wasn't going to this year  but he just went back to retail so he will work it.

Rose&Mike  It must have been nice to sleep in.  Even in the summer I never sleep in.  If I sleep in then then it means that I am sick. 

cupcaker  Nice to see your bf working out with you. 

cruisindisney hi

goldcupmom I love the Mark Twain quote at the end of of your posts.  I used that to end a speech I made in May for a good friend's retirement.  we should all live by that quote. 

flipflopmom  glad to hear you seem to be in a better mood today.  It does help that it is friday.

pjlla  We have 2 Thanksgiving also.  On tday we do dh's family.  On another day in the weekend we usually see my family.  My mom's birthday is the 27th of Nov so her birthday is that weekend.  A couple of years ago her birthday was on Thanksgiving.  My sisters and I cooked the dinner but we first went to a hotel nearby.  My mom had rented some rooms so that we could use the indoor pool.  My mom wanted a pool party for her birthday.  All the kids and the grandkids had a great time in the pool.  My mom had gotten everyone water guns and we had a ball.  There was no one else in the pool so it our own private party.  It was a very memorable birthday.

brinalyn530  I can top Boston Market.  Dsil had us all over for Thanksgiving but first we had to rake the leaves.  when we were done she then went out to KFC and we had that in her fancy cherry wood dinning room.

Connie96  congrats on getting back on track


I had a busy day at school.  I have some tests still to grade but I felt good about what I got done.  I went and bought fabric this afternoon to make pillowcases tomorrow.  I will be sewing or cutting all day tomorrow at my quilt shop.  I was thinking about going out to see a local theater group but I think I just want to veg out tonight.  

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

disneymom2one said:


> But I have to be really careful because the bride (my niece) is very overweight and also pretty sensitive.  It's her weekend and I want it to be everything she needs it to be.  I have no clue what I'll do - eat a half portion maybe.


Plan for it, maybe cut back on calories a few days before, half a portion sounds like a good plan.   How sweet to be sensitive of the bride on her day, but you need to work around it for your sake, too!



mikamah said:


> I want to run that chocolate off this morning, and since my house is pretty clean, I should have plenty of guilt free dis time over the weekend.


Rub it in, why don't ya!  Enjoy!



momof2gr8kids said:


> No matter how busy I've been, I almost crave that time for me on the treadmill or doing my weights, so I am now programmed that I have to do it.  And I want to do it.  It makes me feel so much better, and helps to destress. So my house is a mess, but I don't care. I'm losing weight.


Love everything about this!



Dreamer24 said:


> It's been a really rough morning for me.  I gained nearly 2 pounds this week which puts me up from the starting weight.  I feel like I should drop out of the challenge.  I am hurting the overall weight loss that you are all working towards.


I guess you didn't hear the story how I came back from a week at WDW this summer 12-14 pounds heavier than when I left????  Don't worry about the overall weight loss, we just look at that b/c it's cool.  I certainly have been known to pull it down.  I agree with getting the low fat string cheese, it's fun to pull it apart, takes forever to eat that way, and is filling.  That and carrots or broccoli and you'll be good to go.!



lisah0711 said:


> I'm still down 2.5 for a total of 8 pounds lost this challenge and more than 3 inches gone in WIN!    The Biggest Loser challenge at the gym starts tomorrow so it should be a good week next week.


GREAT JOB!!!!



cclovesdis said:


> Today is a busy day. I'm kind of embarrassed though. My sister is coming home to help my mom wash my hair.


When I shattered my leg, I had to lay on the kitchen table, and mom called the hairdresser to come help her!!!!  Daddy had to help me get on the table.  BTDT.  Hope it went okay!



Dreamer24 said:


> I will not give up.  I have a plan for today and my husband realized how upset I was and said that he will help more with going to the gym.


WAY TO GO!



tggrrstarr said:


> I am happy to report a loss this week!!  I lost 4.2 lbs!  Much better than last week.  I am 3 1/2 lbs away from my September goal.  Hopefully I can do it, but I do only have a week left.  We'll see.  As long as I am two pounds away I'll be happy.


GREAT JOB!



MacG said:


> My mom was a home economics major in college in the 60's so she always prepared light food....you know no fat on the veggies, skinless chicken breasts(and boneless, skinless chicken breasts were not available like they are now) , lean cuts of meat etc. Finally...now for the good news....I lost 3 lbs this week and made it to my 10% at ww. Now on to the next 10%


You are very lucky.  Everything I had was fried, or covered in butter, or both! AND THE PLATE HAD TO BE CLEAN! Congrats on the loss!



Cupcaker said:


> Good morning everyone.  I am feeling better today.  Being friday totally helps.  Im down 2.2 this week .


YAY!!!!



cclovesdis said:


> I am really trying to find something else to do other than my BL addict thing. Really, I am.


No, you're not!



goldcupmom said:


> Walked 39.03 miles and 135,305 steps
> Eaten 8560 CaloriesBurned 21,058 CaloriesDone 1141 minutes of Moderate ActivityI've exceeded my water intake daily and journaled every bite.And lost.........   .6!!  Oh, well! It happens!  All too frequently with my weird body.  At least it was a loss!  And if that is what it takes each week to lose .6, I'll still do it!


BTDT.  You'll have a killer week next week!



pjlla said:


> I am constantly astounded by people who NEVER eat vegetables because they never had them growing up. My Mom was ahead of her time, healthy food-wise.... whole wheat bread was a mainstay in our house... Wonder Bread never crossed our threshhold.... neither did soda or store bought cookies (except for Fig Newtons... Dad loved them). Dad has always had a huge organic vegetable garden and we ate from it in abundance all the time. I need to remember to thank my Mom and Dad !!


Yes, you do!  Daddy had a HUGE garden, we ate veggies all the time, just covered in the fat!  And nutella, really?  Like the stuff that's in Ferrerro Roche or however you spell it.  That stuff is amazing good.  How much can you have.  B/c I'm not sure I could be satisfied w/ a .25 tsp.!



goldcupmom said:


> There was a Pearson scoring center here and the last 2 springs I have scored standardized tests 4 hrs/night for about 8 weeks.


Is their an employment link on their site.  Although, it might be considered conflict of interest since I teach.




Connie96 said:


> And THAT is exactly why we all hang out here. We have all had disappointing weeks and then if we just check in here and spill our guts, someone is always there to pull us up, kiss our boo-boos, turn us around and send us back in for another week.
> Well, DD is back at school today and I'm back at work. I'm so far behind, but I had a good day. (Staying off the DIS until late in the day sure didn't hurt my productivity!) And, being back in my routine sure does help with the eating plan. DH is making hamburgers tonight, so I'm looking forward to that. (I splurged and bought sirloin patties, so the burgers should be nice and lean.)


Glad she is better.  We're all great boo boo kissers!!! 



brinalyn530 said:


> Thanks Taryn for posting those articles! I read them both and while I think DS has some of the issues in the first one, the second one sounded a lot like me  ! Food for thought in more ways than one! Maybe I have some sort of sensory issue that is getting worse as I get older or maybe since I'm alone so much now it's just more noticable  ? I guess I'll be doing some research this weekend!


I, you, and everyone else here knows I have ADHD. I've been contemplating the meds, but I'm not sure....



donac said:


> Good afternoon everyone.  Sounds like everyone is having a good day.  It seems like there was a little meltdown but everyone rallied aroundand I think everyone is back on track.


Nothing like the weekend to bring on the  and  Thanks for coaching this week! 

Cam - THANK YOU FOR COACHING LAST WEEK!
Connie - THANKS FOR WIN
Jenn - THANKS FOR HH
Lisa - THANKS FOR HOSTING
In abc order so as not to offend! 

Jennz - I am contributing my BLAHS to not having you to make me laugh.  Get your head out of the sand and get your butt on here!

2 hours later, one assignment down.  Had to take a break.  See, told ya I'm ADHD!  OFf to assignment 2.  DH took AK to gymnastics and Sophie to Mom's so I can work on it.  Gotta get it done before they get back!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Just a quick check in:

We are heading to ryans school for a PTA family fun night dance.  It should be interesting to see what its like.  I am such an outgoing person but I get so nervous going to new things like this.  I dont know what I am afraid of.  I guess the fear of not knowing anyone other than my dh and kids is anxiety for me.  I hope its fun.

Overall I am feel much better today.  I have never been so glad to get to friday eve.  This week was complete insanity at work.  I think the full moon has something to do with it.  I am really going to sit back and relax and enjoy this weekend.

I managed to loose another .6lbs.  At least its a loss and not a gain and believe me with the past couple of days I have had Off plan I am thankful for the .6 gone.  I need to measure myself this weekend.  Im curious to see the results if any.

Have a great night.


----------



## my3princes

I guess I missed part 2 of the HH.  I usually try to do some of the activities, but never turn in my points.  Any hooo I Will Never Give Up!!! (I might take a break every now and then though)


----------



## Yunchman

So I am making a boneless skinless chicken breast with homemade salsa on top and melted reduced fat pepper jack cheese on top of that but I have no idea what to make for a side? I am making corn for a vegetable side but I need an additional side. Any ideas?  

TIA!


----------



## pjlla

Dreamer24 said:


> Rose  Thanks for the advice!  I am working hard to incorporate new foods that I dont like.  About a year ago, all of my carbs were white and now whole wheat/whole grain.  6 months ago, I wouldnt have touched broccoli and now I eat it several times a week.  I eat potatoes other than French fries, I have tried aspargus a few times, have tried to force down baked beans a few times, have tried yogurt alone, the hard boiled yolk, and have tried breakfast sausage, meatballs, roast beef and Italian sausage.  I seem to have a problem with textures, not tastes and there are some things particularly the baked beans, peanut butter and yogurt that actually make me gag.  I have not tried forcing myself to eat the seafood because the one that I do like, crab, I am allergic to and Im afraid to find out I am allergic to more.  Ive also started adding benefiber to my water to help.  Im continuing to try but because it takes time, Im hoping for some additional suggestions of things that I either already eat, or never thought of!
> 
> CC, youre such an incredible support here!
> 
> Goldcupmom, Im sorry that your hard work didnt show and I hope it does soon.
> 
> Pam, thanks for sharing more suggestions.  I do have 2 servings of the carrots set aside as my snack and usually double the broccoli at dinner so even though its only 2 vegetables, its 4 servings.  I love cheese!  My favorites are cheddar and mozzarella.  I usually stay away from cheese because I feel like even low fat varieties are high in calories but maybe I should start adding them for the protein?  Dont worry about being critical of my plan.  I posted for feedback.  I truly dont know how to do a healthy meal plan.  I find myself on one extreme or the other, fat and sugar overload or too little with mainly fruit all day!  Nothing wrong with being the protein police.  So how much protein should I be eating?
> 
> Yogurt is a tough thing for me because of the slimy-ness BUT I am trying to slowly learn to eat it.  I put it in smoothies which is great on the weekend when I am at home (no blender at work) but sometimes I dont feel full without eating.  I was thinking I would take yogurt and freeze it and try to eat it that way.  Im hoping it would make it less slimy.  NOT frozen yogurt like ice cream, just regular healthy yogurt.  Has anyone ever tried this?
> 
> Thanks for all of the support today!  Im off to the rink and then I will go to the park for W1D2!




Good for you for trying so many new things.  Have you tried refried beans?  They have a nice creamy texture.  I like to make myself a mexican "brown" pizza.... I toast a 60 calorie pita, top with some fat free refried beans and a bit of 2% mexican blend or sharp cheddar cheese.  Broil in the toaster oven for a few minutes and YUM!  Dip it in salsa for an extra yum factor.  If you have tried baked beans (I'm assuming like Boston baked beans) and didn't like them, perhaps black beans or chickpeas might be more your style?

I think CC or Rose mentioned soy nut butter.... and there is sunflower seed butter and almond butter and cashew butter.  If it is the texture of peanut butter, try a different type.  All natural peanut butter has definitely a different texture than your traditional Skippy or Jif.

Dreamer 24.... I am challenging you to try one new vegetable and one new fruit this week. Some time in the next 7 days I want you to prepare something new.  Are you up for the challenge?  Let me know!..........P


----------



## cherry-pops

I will not quit. Ever.


----------



## Cupcaker

quick post- I saw round trip airfare to orlando was cheap from lax ($160!!!!!) so I had to book.  I called my bf and told him youre not saying no, we are going to disneyworld.  so im leaving to wdw in two weeks  oct 4-7. my first food and wine festival.  lots of work to do between now and then.  I will be working 24/7 so that everything is taken care of before I leave letting me relax on my vacation.  Just dont know when I will have time to plan my trip, e.g. dining.

See you ladies later tonight!


----------



## Michele1377

Flood update -
2nd quote was what the insurance company wanted - they would peel back the carpet, pull up the padding, after the carpet was dried they would re-install - as for the walls, they said they would pull up the baseboards and put some blowers down there to dry things out -
All that for over $1000 - and I have a $500 deductible -
So, Paul and I decided to pull up the carpet and throw it out, pull off the baseboards, dry things out and then use the $500 we would have spent for the deductible toward new carpeting b/c I am not to sure of the "dry out the carpet" plan - I feel it will take long to dry and it will get mildewy -
So much for insurance - I don't think new carpet will cost too very much - the room isn't huge -


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> You are doing great! I have some texture issues too. I don't eat mushrooms-ever, and did not do fish or seafood even when I ate meat. I am not a fan of baked beans--too soupy. I rinse my beans (usually black) and just add them to things like I would chicken. I also don't really like yogurt--greek yogurt is more like sour cream if that helps. I stir my cereal in it and add a banana. I think freezing the yogurt is a good idea.  How about string cheese? Part skim mozzarella makes a good snack. I also really like mini whole wheat bagels. When you toast them they almost taste sweet.
> 
> And I am very impressed that you are trying asparagus--I like asparagus, but not if it's really stringy. Cauliflower has a very similar texture to broccoli as does broccolini. I know a bunch of people do protein shakes, so hopefully someone will chime in. Also, there are some cereals that have significantly more protein than others. I find that if I eat fat free yogurt and cereal for breakfast, I get hungry quickly. I think my body needs a little bit of fat in the morning. My morning snack usually has some fat in it.
> 
> I think you have made some great changes already.



You know.... I never realized it is probably the FAT in the peanut butter that is keeping me full in the morning... because is sure ain't the dinky TB of peanut butter itself!  



flipflopmom said:


> Hope today is better at school.  Yesterday, most of my kids had gone to the fair the night before for student night.  Pretty sure they all ate cotton candy for breakfast!   I fought against it for about 30 minutes of teaching - first day of fall, some journal time, etc.  Then, I decided it wasn't worth it to them OR me to fight against it, so we did centers, had an extra long playground time, and about 10 minute longer nap.  Today is half day for them, I have PD this afternoon.
> 
> TGIF everyone!!!
> 
> Too funny, just sat back down at computer, and realized I typed all this this am, and never hit submit!  I'll catch up later, homework time!



Glad you were able to relax and change your plans when the kids were going nutty.  You're right... it probably wasn't worth the fight.  It would have aggravated all of you and probably accomplished nothing.  



donac said:


> pjlla  We have 2 Thanksgiving also.  On tday we do dh's family.  On another day in the weekend we usually see my family.  My mom's birthday is the 27th of Nov so her birthday is that weekend.  A couple of years ago her birthday was on Thanksgiving.  My sisters and I cooked the dinner but we first went to a hotel nearby.  My mom had rented some rooms so that we could use the indoor pool.  My mom wanted a pool party for her birthday.  All the kids and the grandkids had a great time in the pool.  My mom had gotten everyone water guns and we had a ball.  There was no one else in the pool so it our own private party.  It was a very memorable birthday.
> 
> I had a busy day at school.  I have some tests still to grade but I felt good about what I got done.  I went and bought fabric this afternoon to make pillowcases tomorrow.  I will be sewing or cutting all day tomorrow at my quilt shop.  I was thinking about going out to see a local theater group but I think I just want to veg out tonight.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.



You mom's T.giving birthday pool party sounds like so much fun!  Great memories made that day!

You are always so busy with your sewing!  I used to sew much more, but don't love it, so I gave up the torture!  But I think I could handle pillowcases.  The only thing I sew any more other than the occasional hem or repair is Halloween costumes!



Yunchman said:


> So I am making a boneless skinless chicken breast with homemade salsa on top and melted reduced fat pepper jack cheese on top of that but I have no idea what to make for a side? I am making corn for a vegetable side but I need an additional side. Any ideas?
> 
> TIA!



Well.... I'm probably too late, but here is a suggestion for next time.  I would skip the corn (since it is actually a starch according to most "diet" plans) and make a green vegetable (broccoli, green beans, spinach) and have some sort of mexican rice.  We make what we call "taco" rice here.  Add a packet of taco seasoning mix to the cooking water (we use long cooking brown rice) and make the rice the regular way.  Makes a nice bright tasty mexican side dish.  If you weren't having salsa on the chicken, I'd say you could have salsa rice.  I believe the Campbell's website has a "Fiesta Rice" recipe that is pretty easy.  The chicken sounds delicious btw!


Evening friends!  I hit the grocery store to the tune of almost $200!  But I am well stocked now... apples, bananas, grapes, watermelon, lettuce, spinach, peppers, broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini, carrots, hummus (roasted garlic...YUM), tabouli salad, SO MUCH YUMMY STUFF!  

In fact, I couldn't decide what to have for dinner, so I had a bit of a lot of stuff.... I had a big bowl of zucchini, and then I toasted an everything Bagel Thin.  I topped one half with refried beans and a 1/2 srvg of mexican cheese and broiled it to make my mexican "brown" pizza.  Then I topped the other half with 1 Tb. of garlic hummus and 1 Tb. of tabouli salad!  Spicy and mediterranean and so yummy!  The mexican pizza half was hot and the hummus have was cool... interesting contrast!  Loved them both.  Hope the sodium level wasn't too high, as I will be making a "do-over" on the scale tomorrow.  Not sure it will show any improvement, but I wanted to give it a try. (Ovulation bloat has started... I can tell by the way I feel  )

I made myself some pumpking spice muffins today.  DD LOVES the Dunkin Donuts pumpkins muffins and they are so tempting.... but SO fattening!  So I decided to whip up a decent substitute.  And hopefully it will keep DD from asking for Dunkins too often!  

Anyone else having a fall heatwave? It was 80° in my house at 6:30 pm when I got home from the grocery store!  I hadn't left any windows open because it did look like rain.  Still nearly 80° out!  Mind you, I'm NOT complaining!!  I HATE cold weather!!  Nice evening for DD to enjoy the football game with her boyfriend.... and no excuse to need to "snuggle up" to keep warm!

We have a fairly easy weekend.  No soccer game tomorrow.... just an early AM swim practice for DD.  I might try to hit a yard sale or two on the way home after practice.  If it isn't too hot I might start painting DS's room.  He has been waiting patiently.  I was going to do it today, but it was TOO HOT!  Church on Sunday and DH is heading out to the Pats game.  We aren't big fans, but he got invited through a work thing.  

Well... time to run and pick up DD at the football game.  I won't be back until tomorrow afternoon probably.  Good night all!.................P


----------



## Dreamer24

I'm on my phone not my pc so this will be short and I'll reply to more tomorrow.

Thank you to all of your for your support today.  

Rose, its funny thaty you mentioned the cheese.  I had to pick up eggs and milk and I got individually wrapped one ounce servings of part skim mozzerella cheese.  I had one before dinner.  It had 5 grams of protein.  Is that a lot or do you typically eat 2?  Thanks for suggesting couliflower and brocolini.

Pjilla, I'm up for the challenge.  I have a few ideas for veggies, fruits will be a bit more challenging.  My first thought was blueberries because I've never eaten them plain, only in baked goods but i can do better!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Well it's been a really long and bad week. My DS seems to have recovered, but I ended up with a sinus infection as well  

After my DS had a good 5 or 6 night stretch of sleeping in his crib all night, he ended up with another sinus infection, which landed him in my bed every night since then. Then by the end of last week I started off with the usual symptoms.... itchy throat in the morning, etc. 

By the beginning of the week I had a full blown sinus infection. 

Now, I know I had been forewarned many times about how my son would pick up everything at daycare, but no one ever warned me that I'd get sick all the time too 

We made an appt. with an Ear Nose and Throat specialist for my DS for the end of October. He constantly has a runny nose and has had a good 3 or 4 sinus infections and he's only 14 months old. 

Then (speaking of not putting myself first) I was at the doctors for my own sinus infection when she told me that I should be seeing an ENT specialist as well since I've had 3 or 4 sinus infections since he was born too. I also started snoring when I got pregnant and haven't stopped and started having allergies this year too. So, maybe she's right. 

Grrrr... Not exactly what I was wanting to hear, but probably true just the same. 

So, as a result, I've been slow in catching up and honestly had to skim quite a bit b/c I was overwhelmed with how far behind I was on the boards here, but I am back. 

My first week I ended up doing my walking at home video 4 times and ended up maintaining since I ate terrible labor day weekend while my MIL was here. Week 2 I did my walk at home video 5 times, bumped myself up to the 2 mile video midweek and ended up with a loss of 2.5 lbs. This week I kept up with the 2 mile video, but only did it 3 times, b/c I was run down. I did walk 2 nights with my DH and DS, which was a little extra, but not enough b/c I ended up gaining 1/2 a pound 

So, I'm on amoxicillin and back on the wagon. Hopefully this will be a better week. Time to reply to some older posts.


----------



## dvccruiser76

*Advice Needed *

Okay all you moms or anyone good with kids - How do I get my son to sleep in his crib again? He had a good few nights (5 or 6 actually) where I was shocked b/c I had to wake him in the morning for daycare. 

However, he got sick and started sleeping with me. I know it's a bad habit, but when he's sick he wakes up all through the night wanting to be with me. Plus he sleeps so much better in my bed and when he's sick I want him to get as much sleep as possible to help him fight off his sickness. 

So, now he keeps waking up between 12 and 1 and crying until we bring him into bed with us. 

Trouble is, I'm sick and fighting with him isn't helping me get the sleep I need and if we let him cry too much, he makes himself puke and I honestly don't want to be cleaning puke at 1 AM when I'm sick and tired myself. 

Sunday night I tried letting my husband try to get him back to sleep and he decided he'd let him cry, which turned into my son puking in his crib and on the rug and me cleaning it while my husband laid in bed with my son b/c my DH wretches at puke himself and doesn't do laundry the correct way (he was ready to throw the crib sheet with it's pile of chunks in the washing machine, which I find disgusting and think it should be rinsed first), but that's a story for another time.  

I also went out and bought an egg crate to put on top of his mattress so it feels softer like my bed, but he wasn't fooled.

Any suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Worfiedoodles said:


> My very favorite food item at WDW is a carrot cake cookie from Goofy's Candy Company.



Is this the same cookie that I've read about from the Writer's Stop in Disney's Hollywood Studios?



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> It is 12:15 AM and I got home from the ER about 20 minutes ago. I read what I missed this afternoon and will reply in the morning.
> 
> I went to my PCP's office and the APRN I saw recommended X-rays. Then, based on the results, the recommendation was to go to the ER. I have a fracture in one of the bones on my left foot. I am now in a cast-like thing that cannot get wet and worst of all, I cannot exercise for at least 4 weeks. Cam, I don't know how you made it through without exercise. I can do upper body strength training, so that'll be my 20 minutes for at least the next 4 weeks. Oh well. I'm lucky it isn't worse. Still working on using crutches-I have a feeling that will take a few days.
> 
> Okay. I am exhausted and need to get some sleep. I will catch up on the thread in the morning. I have a great (IMO) recipe in mind too!



Hope you feel better soon 



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1 Superstars!!*
> #10- 1.39% - goldcupmom
> #9- 1.47% - disneymom2one
> #8- 1.49% - debsters41
> #7- 1.50% - lisah0711
> #6- 1.55% -  KristiMc
> #5- 1.60% - dvccruiser76
> #4- 1.71% - momof2gr8kids
> #3- 1.75% - my3princes
> #2- 2.34% - Connie96
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 2 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.71% - cclovesdis



Great job everyone  Keep up the good work!



cruisindisney said:


> Today is my echo cardiogram and I'm getting a little nervous. Not about the test itself, but the results. I wasn't really worried until today.  With family members with murmurs, odds are it's genetic and nothing to worry about.  I think the news that my friend's wife has been diagnosed with breast cancer made me a little more apprehensive.



Good luck with everything, I hope it turns out well, you're in my thoughts


----------



## my3princes

Cupcaker said:


> quick post- I saw round trip airfare to orlando was cheap from lax ($160!!!!!) so I had to book.  I called my bf and told him youre not saying no, we are going to disneyworld.  so im leaving to wdw in two weeks  oct 4-7. my first food and wine festival.  lots of work to do between now and then.  I will be working 24/7 so that everything is taken care of before I leave letting me relax on my vacation.  Just dont know when I will have time to plan my trip, e.g. dining.
> 
> See you ladies later tonight!




I am so envious of you.  Have a great trip


As far as getting kids to sleep in their own bed, we had to do the let him cry it out routine.  It took 2 full weeks of letting him cry for hours on end, but eventually he learned and he has been my best sleeper since then.  It was certainly tough love and one of the hardest things to endure for me.


----------



## dvccruiser76

*9/20 Monday QOTD: What is your kryptonite, food-wise? In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?*

Cheesecake 

*9/21 Tuesday QOTD: What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?*

It used to be the fettuccini alfredo from L'Originale Alfredo's in Epcot before it closed, but now I guess it's the Gold Rush or Domingo Sundae's from Ghiradelli. And no thank you! If I had them available all the time they wouldn't be a special treat anymore. Plus it gives me an excuse to get my butt to Disney 

*9/23 Thursday QOTD: Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)? If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date? And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past? Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day? Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?*

Let's see, I have a wedding on October 2nd and another one on October 10th. Then a possible a trip to Vegas in December. I also have a cruise in May and a vacation with my DH's friends in August, so there's always a reason. I just keep pushing onward and if I don't make it there's always a reason somewhere to hop back on the horse. 

*goldcupmom* - I read your post and obviously someone was watching over you. I think everyone is glad that no one was seriously hurt 
*
Rose* - You look incredible. Your before and after photos are very inspiring.

*mikamah* - I haven't forgotten about your offer to meet and walk. I've just been under the weather with a sinus infection, but maybe next weekend.


----------



## my3princes

We're heading to the Big E tomorrow.  It's about a 2 1/2 hour drive from here so we'll be leaving early and return very late.  I haven't been in so many years.  Hopefully it will be fun for all ages.


----------



## corinnak

First of all, Thanks Cam for coaching!  Your questions and support were fantastic!



Rose&Mike said:


> Thank you for sharing this Corinna. And thank you for sharing the blog posts and the quotes.
> And you and Stephanie(?) looked like you were having a great time!



I'm always glad to share - I hope it wasn't TOO much on an already busy thread.  

It was so great to see Stephanie - and bless her for smiling - I know I was, at that point, pretty darned smelly.  Well, not me so much as my WISH racing shirt.  The good news is:  I've got a new one, so the old stinky one can be retired. 




pjlla said:


> About the bolded part.... there shouldn't be any such thing as a "horrible run."  You got up, you moved your body in a healthy way, you burned calories, you built muscle and strengthened your bones.  It COULD NOT have been horrible!



This stuff is good to bear in mind after a horrible run! I have had a few horrible ones myself - not that there was nothing good to come of them, but the experience of them can at times be miserable.  A lot of people call that kind of run a "Stonker" and fortunately, it seems like the next run after a dreadful one is often of the BEST, most enjoyable variety.  Possibly by comparison.  




pjlla said:


> Corrina.... I am so moved by everything you said.  I have been feeling a bit like I'm slipping lately too... lackluster exercise, shortened runs, slacking on the food journaling.  You put what I am feeling into words and SO eloquently!!  Thank you so much for taking the time to share all of that!  I am going to print it out (if you don't mind) and add it to the inspiration pocket of my journal.  ...... Okay... I'm going to CREATE an inspiration pocket in my journal just for those blogs!!    I'd love to talk more indepth about it, but I'm short on time right now. TTYL, okay??



I think we all have peaks and valleys along the way.  Of course, you are welcome to print off whatever you like - it's a public forum, after all.  I'd appreciate if you share it with anyone else that you attribute it appropriately, of course.   

And I'm always happy to chat with you, Pamela!  Any time!





pjlla said:


> The reward comes EVERY MORNING when I wake up and realize it is NOT a dream.... I really have lost almost 90 pounds and wear a solid size 6.... I can run 5 miles without dying.  I don't cringe everytime I get dressed or look in a mirror.  I'm not afraid of embarrassing my kids.... all of that is reward enough.
> 
> DO I sense a chocolate pattern here!!??  Btw, I'll be looking for you over at the WW site, okay??



First: 
I LOVE what you wrote there - it's a tribute to why it is worth all the trouble we all go to to lose each individual pound, and why it is worth fighting to stay at a healthy weight.  You're living the good life, and I love that you take a moment to appreciate it every morning when you wake up!  

Second:
Uh, yeah.  There might be a chocolate pattern there.   It's not a crime!    Definitely say hi at the WW site - it'd be great to see you over there!





mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well it is such a sad story:  She is 31, has 2 kids ages 7 and 5.  She got divorced 1 1/2 yrs ago and it is messy.  She was diagnosed with a brain tumor 2 years ago.  We were together one weekend and that week her husband now ex called to tell me she had a grand mal siezure and was in ICU.  They found the tumor and it is inoperable.



Oh, this is such a sad, sad story.  I will hold a good thought for your friend and her kids.  



happysmyly said:


> Also wanted to share a triumph this morning--I am a SLOW walker--usually at abt 20 min miles.  Well - earlier this week I timed a 1/2 mile with walking to the song 'Buenos Aires' from the Evita movie--and it turned out to be at a 18:30 pace for me.  So this morning I started at a 'normal' pace--and then that song came on and I decided to keep up with that song as long as I could--and I kept it up for 2 1/4 miles!!! (12 times through the song) Of course by the end of that I felt like I couldn't breathe and I wanted to fall down on my bed--but I was still over a mile from my house--so I just kept swimming all the way home   There is hope for my time after all!!



Liz - this is Fantastic!  And of course there is hope for your time - you are going to improve quickly, pushing yourself like that.  Next time you work out, you will be stronger for it.  I love that song from Evita as well - I worked backstage on a production of it a few years ago, and that was always one of the most fun parts of the show.



happysmyly said:


> QOTD:  I started this in Jan 2010 with no particular goal or 'thing' happening.  This time - I am getting ready for walking the half in January--so that is my main focus right now with exercise.  _But I know that this is a lifetime journey for me--and so it won't end - it won't end after the half, it won't end after this challenge - it won't end for me when I reach goal (though at this point I don't even know what my end goal is) - and it won't end when I am in maintenance--which will be for as long as I am blessed to live on this wonderful world of ours _



I'll look forward to meeting you in January - I hope it is warmer than last year, but not TOO much warmer!  Have you done a half before?  I apologize if I missed your writing about this before - the thread has my head spinning!

And the part I italicized - VERY well put.  I'm right there with ya - it's a long, haul we're in for - good thing we've got excellent company for the journey.  





brinalyn530 said:


> Corinna  Thanks for posting your blogs. All of the insight from the maintainers is really helpful to me to kind of picture a plan of attack for when I get there. I appreciate that you guys still participate in these challenges and share your thoughts and feelings on the process (of losing and of maintaining). And you guys look great and so happy in that picture!



Aww, thanks!  I do have to point out one little thing:

I'm actually a Loser again.   

I gained a few back over the summer and am off the "Maintainer's" list for the moment.  I caught it at 5 pounds rather than 50 (which is my usual gig) so I think it is a form of maintaining. I appreciate that we're allowed to stick around after we reach our goals, as it's more like being in recovery or remission than a full fledged cure.  

*Regarding "OP"*  I agree with the "On Plan" translation.  I know some people (especially WW people) also seem to think it means "On Point" but to me, even though I count points myself....I'm not quite sure what that phrase would mean.  

Also, sometimes on boards like this, people will refer to "the OP" as well, usually when answering a question posed at the start of a new thread.  In that case, OP stands for Original Poster.  

*
9/24 Friday QOTD:As we get closer to the holidays do you think your family will accept new recipes that will help you keep on track?
*

Well, my kids don't really like food.  Yeah, it doesn't make sense to me either!    In reality, we do have our traditional Vegetarian Thanksgiving dishes, but most of them are more important to me and my DH than they are to the boys, I think.  If there are rolls, cranberry sauce and pumpkin pie, those guys are happy.  

Last year, I made a really smart change to my Cheddar Vegetable Pot Pie individual pot pies with just a small circle of crust on top.  The filling is pretty points friendly in the first place.  I've been using 2% cheese all along.  It was a huge success, though not as gorgeous as making a HUGE double-layer pot pie.  Oh well.  My mushroom gravy is also actually really points friendly, for gravy.


It was kind of a busy day for me today.  I went to my first WW meeting since July.  I am still too close to the top of my range, so I felt I couldn't wear jeans to weigh in if I had a hope of going as a "free" lifetime member.  So I put on tights and a lightweight short skirt, lightweight blouse...no watch.  All sort of silly - I don't usually like to game the scale like that.  Next week, I hope to be able to weigh in wearing pants.  

After that, I went to the mall to try on some dresses for this wedding that I am suddenly roped into next month.  Crazy times, but I'm glad to be at a place where I can just go and try on formal wear without too much distress.  It's a bit of a blow to the ego - the saleslady asked me what size I needed and I said I wasn't sure, but guessed based on the number in my jeans.    Well, of course, I'm 2 sizes up from that in fancy dresses!   

All righty - it is SO past bedtime here.  Have a great weekend all you WONDERFUL Losers and Maintainers!!!!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Hey oh, I'm back to trying to lose weight after some medical issues.  
I found out through it that one of the things I have is Type 2 Diabetes so it is a good idea that I lose the weight for my health.


----------



## corinnak

Welcome back, Kailey!!!  I'm sorry about the news from the doctor - It's not fun hearing you've got Type 2, but hopefully the diagnosis is first step to reclaiming your health and feeling better.  I'm glad to see you back here again!


----------



## Cupcaker

Just got out of work a little while ago.  I did 12 hours today because I want to make sure I have nothing pending while Im in WDW.  I will definitely be busy until I leave.  Im so excited about this trip.  I will now dub it my reward for my weight loss.  The challenge will be to stay OP while there.  We got the free dining package and are staying at POP century.  I will have to do some menu planning before I leave.  Is anyone going to be there on those dates?  



flipflopmom said:


> Fair was fun.  Ran into MIL and FIL, and they paid for one of the girls' wristbands while we were trying to decide what to do about them.  AK found a friend, stepped out of her comfort zone a bit, rode some of the rides she had said she wouldn't.  Sophie wanted to ride them all, little daredevil!  They rode some together.  This was the first year that we let AK walk around with a friend.  Rite of passage.  Made me want to hug them more!  DH decided that these fried balls of dough were cheaper than the funnel cake, got more for his money, so he bought those.  Well, I took a bite and they were NASTY!!!!  Saved me some calories, for sure!  Stayed from 5:30-10pm.



Im glad you had a good time!  AK's story is so cute.  Tell her not to grow up too fast 



brinalyn530 said:


> My mom called a little bit ago and informed me that we are meeting friends for dinner (which Im excited about, but wish I had known before I got dressed this morning) and I am so looking forward to the crabcake salad at the place we are going to, so yummy even without dressing! I better finish up here and get going!



Hope your crabcake salad was super yummy.



donac said:


> My mom had rented some rooms so that we could use the indoor pool.  My mom wanted a pool party for her birthday.  All the kids and the grandkids had a great time in the pool.  My mom had gotten everyone water guns and we had a ball.  There was no one else in the pool so it our own private party.  It was a very memorable birthday.



That sounds like a super fun party!  What wonderful memories you must all have.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Overall I am feel much better today.  I have never been so glad to get to friday eve.  This week was complete insanity at work.  I think the full moon has something to do with it.  I am really going to sit back and relax and enjoy this weekend.
> 
> I managed to loose another .6lbs.  At least its a loss and not a gain and believe me with the past couple of days I have had Off plan I am thankful for the .6 gone.  I need to measure myself this weekend.  Im curious to see the results if any.



Glad youre feeling better.  Being friday definitely helps.  Congratulations on your loss 



Michele1377 said:


> So, Paul and I decided to pull up the carpet and throw it out, pull off the baseboards, dry things out and then use the $500 we would have spent for the deductible toward new carpeting b/c I am not to sure of the "dry out the carpet" plan - I feel it will take long to dry and it will get mildewy -
> So much for insurance - I don't think new carpet will cost too very much - the room isn't huge -



Great plan.  I think its even better than what they would have done.  You even get new carpets over possibly mildewy carpet.



pjlla said:


> In fact, I couldn't decide what to have for dinner, so I had a bit of a lot of stuff.... I had a big bowl of zucchini, and then I toasted an everything Bagel Thin.  I topped one half with refried beans and a 1/2 srvg of mexican cheese and broiled it to make my mexican "brown" pizza.  Then I topped the other half with 1 Tb. of garlic hummus and 1 Tb. of tabouli salad!  Spicy and mediterranean and so yummy!  The mexican pizza half was hot and the hummus have was cool... interesting contrast!  Loved them both.



That sounds soooo good.  It actually made me hungry   And then you go on to pumpkin muffins....  even more hungry now.  Actually we got a heat wave this weekend.  Supposedly in the 90's 



dvccruiser76 said:


> So, as a result, I've been slow in catching up and honestly had to skim quite a bit b/c I was overwhelmed with how far behind I was on the boards here, but I am back.



Wow thats a lot handle.  Dont worry about catching up.  Glad youre back.  Sorry to hear about the sinus infections.  Hope you get better soon!



my3princes said:


> I am so envious of you.  Have a great trip



Thanks!! Im so excited about it. I havent had a vacation at all this year and I definitley need some "relaxing" time to recharge.



my3princes said:


> We're heading to the Big E tomorrow.  It's about a 2 1/2 hour drive from here so we'll be leaving early and return very late.  I haven't been in so many years.  Hopefully it will be fun for all ages.



Have a good and safe trip!



corinnak said:


> Last year, I made a really smart change to my Cheddar Vegetable Pot Pie individual pot pies with just a small circle of crust on top.  The filling is pretty points friendly in the first place.  I've been using 2% cheese all along.  It was a huge success, though not as gorgeous as making a HUGE double-layer pot pie.  Oh well.  My mushroom gravy is also actually really points friendly, for gravy.



That sounds really yummy, especially with the cooler temps coming up.  Do you mind sharing the recipe?

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

corinnak said:


> Welcome back, Kailey!!!  I'm sorry about the news from the doctor - It's not fun hearing you've got Type 2, but hopefully the diagnosis is first step to reclaiming your health and feeling better.  I'm glad to see you back here again!



Thanks I hope to stick around and get it achieved this time


----------



## flipflopmom

Cupcaker said:


> quick post- I saw round trip airfare to orlando was cheap from lax ($160!!!!!) so I had to book.  I called my bf and told him youre not saying no, we are going to disneyworld.  so im leaving to wdw in two weeks  oct 4-7. my first food and wine festival.  lots of work to do between now and then.  I will be working 24/7 so that everything is taken care of before I leave letting me relax on my vacation.  Just dont know when I will have time to plan my trip, e.g. dining.


How very,very, very exciting!!!!!  Rose is running the F&W, she'll be down there then!  Have FUN!



Michele1377 said:


> So, Paul and I decided to pull up the carpet and throw it out, pull off the baseboards, dry things out and then use the $500 we would have spent for the deductible toward new carpeting b/c I am not to sure of the "dry out the carpet" plan - I feel it will take long to dry and it will get mildewy


Sounds like a good plan!  I agree, that carpet would probably never be the same!  More work for you, but a much better option in the end!



pjlla said:


> Glad you were able to relax and change your plans when the kids were going nutty.  You're right... it probably wasn't worth the fight.  It would have aggravated all of you and probably accomplished nothing.  In fact, I couldn't decide what to have for dinner, so I had a bit of a lot of stuff.... I had a big bowl of zucchini, and then I toasted an everything Bagel Thin.


What is a Bagel Thin?  I mean, the answer is obvious, I guess.  Is it frozen, or with the reg. breads?  I don't think I've ever seen one.  How  that your DD has a boyfriend now!  I love that it was too hot to snuggle up to get warm.  It's been hot here all along.  I think by next weekend we're supposed to be in the upper 70's, but we've had 90's all along!  I'm sure if you are making them, the pumpkin muffins must be fairly healthy.  Have you shared the recipe?  I love the taste of pumpkin!!!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Well it's been a really long and bad week. My DS seems to have recovered, but I ended up with a sinus infection as well.  We made an appt. with an Ear Nose and Throat specialist for my DS for the end of October. He constantly has a runny nose and has had a good 3 or 4 sinus infections and he's only 14 months old. Then (speaking of not putting myself first) I was at the doctors for my own sinus infection when she told me that I should be seeing an ENT specialist as well since I've had 3 or 4 sinus infections since he was born too. I also started snoring when I got pregnant and haven't stopped and started having allergies this year too. So, maybe she's right.


So sorry you've had the cruds!  Just throwing this out there.  A friend was told by an ENT that most sinus infections take 2 10 day cycles of antibiotics to completely clear up, and that to truly diagnose one, an x-ray of the sinuses is needed.  It could be that you aren't completely getting rid of it, and then it just keeps building until it gets bad. If your rest is compromised, it is a lot easier to catch what they bring home.  Plus, I think it's easier to get stuff from our little ones b/c we aren't as diligent about hand washing after taking care of them.  They can't wipe their noses, we constantly are, and stopping to wash our hands every few minutes is hard.  I've been very lucky, my girls rarely get sick.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Okay all you moms or anyone good with kids - How do I get my son to sleep in his crib again? He had a good few nights (5 or 6 actually) where I was shocked b/c I had to wake him in the morning for daycare. Trouble is, I'm sick and fighting with him isn't helping me get the sleep I need and if we let him cry too much, he makes himself puke and I honestly don't want to be cleaning puke at 1 AM when I'm sick and tired myself.


I am NOT the person to give advice on this one, I'll just send you a hug!   Letting a child cry like that is hard, especially when you feel bad.  Hopefully you'll feel better in a few days and be able to handle it better!



my3princes said:


> We're heading to the Big E tomorrow.  It's about a 2 1/2 hour drive from here so we'll be leaving early and return very late.  I haven't been in so many years.  Hopefully it will be fun for all ages.


Sounds like a fun family day! Enjoy!



corinnak said:


> I appreciate that we're allowed to stick around after we reach our goals, as it's more like being in recovery or remission than a full fledged cure.  Also, sometimes on boards like this, people will refer to "the OP" as well, usually when answering a question posed at the start of a new thread.  In that case, OP stands for Original Poster.
> I don't usually like to game the scale like that.  Next week, I hope to be able to weigh in wearing pants.  razy times, but I'm glad to be at a place where I can just go and try on formal wear without too much distress.


I love it, maintainers are in recovery...  Can you imagine this group using OP for original poster?  I guess that would be Lisa.  on the "game the scale" terminology.  FWIW, I've always found formal wear to be 2 sizes bigger than street clothes....



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Hey oh, I'm back to trying to lose weight after some medical issues.  I found out through it that one of the things I have is Type 2 Diabetes so it is a good idea that I lose the weight for my health.


Kailey, so glad you made it back!  Post often, stick around.  There have been several people on the challenges that have been able to come off the need for insulin, etc. by making dietary changes and losing weight. I am POSITIVE that you can take control!



Cupcaker said:


> Just got out of work a little while ago.  I did 12 hours today because I want to make sure I have nothing pending while Im in WDW.  I will definitely be busy until I leave.  Im so excited about this trip.  I will now dub it my reward for my weight loss. Im glad you had a good time!  AK's story is so cute.  Tell her not to grow up too fast


That's a great reward!  I never reward myself, for anything.  We have a trip to Disney's Hilton Head Island resort planned for New Year's Eve, I would LOVE to head to that trip at my goal, 70+ pounds lighter than when I was there last year!  I don't want her to grow up too fast at ALL!!  I did laugh at the fair, they had this "drop zone" type of ride.  Everyone was freaking out about it, and I told her "it's so tame compared to ToT, only one drop, and about 1/3 as high, if that".  That strengthened her resolve, and afterwards she said "Sheez mom, you were right, that was nothing."  The look on her face during the drop, however....  She's so much more reserved when it comes to stuff like that.  Sophie will do anything.  I told Brad that I am glad their roles are like that, having an overly cautious big sister made it easier to let the 2 of them ride the ferris wheel together without us.  AK was so scared Sophie would stand up, fall, etc. that she had a death grip on her body the whole time!!!!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> We are heading to ryans school for a PTA family fun night dance.  It should be interesting to see what its like.  I am such an outgoing person but I get so nervous going to new things like this.  I dont know what I am afraid of.  I guess the fear of not knowing anyone other than my dh and kids is anxiety for me.  I hope its fun.


I hope you had a great time.  I can tend to hang back in a crowd of new people, but I jumped right in w/ our new tailgate crew.  I think weight loss gave me a bit more confidence in that area.  Unfortunately, Brad says I come off as a total snob when my confidence is low and I don't jump in.   

Morning all!  CRAZY busy day ahead.  DH decided last night that he would rather have AK's birthday dinner tonight, instead of for lunch tomorrow, since he would have to go to bed.  Which means, I have to have the house clean by 5!  I have a huge list of things to do before then, and VT plays at noon, so the house shuts down for a few hours then.  At least I can be busy during commercials!  Hoping to head out for a run in a bit, too!

I got my homework week done.  This upcoming week's assignment looks huge, too.  Next weekend is Brad's 20th class reunion, gosh he's old,  so lots of festivities.  I'm not really sure when I'll get the next assignment done, I might try to start on it tomorrow at some point.  Reunion will be all weekend - Family tailgating at the H.S. homecoming game, potluck family lunch Saturday, and then dinner Saturday night!!!!!!  Tailgating will be okay, I'll take something I can eat.  Lunch, same thing.  I don't eat stuff that I don't know who cooked it.  Dinner, we'll see.  I want to have a BLOWOUT week, so I can go into this with a good mindset.  

Making lists helps me so much.  The sense of accomplishment in marking stuff off is a motivator for me.  So I list each step.  Not just clean den, but dust, clean glass, declutter, vaccuum, clean computer desk, etc!  

I'll try to check in off and on today. I'm feeling good, motivated, etc.  Got all of the HH points for yesterday, so I'm off to a good start!  That's my goal for the week, mostly entering into Spark all my foods.  Last night, I challenged AK to a push up challenge, she challenged me to a sit up challenge.  She got discouraged when I won both!   Her strength really needs to improve, so we might make this a nightly thing.  As long as she doesn't challenge me to a pull up challenge - she can do like 11, and I can barely bend my arms!!!

Off to start decluttering and stop rambling!
HAPPY SATURDAY!!!!!
Taryn


----------



## my3princes

I'm not looking forward to weighing in tomorrow.  Between the camping trip which included my birthday (cheesecake) and the stress I've had this week, I don't think it will show a loss, I'm hoping for only a small gain.  TOM came, 5 days late and I was told by a temp agency that I was "unemployable" becasue I have a 7 years "gap" in my work history.  Now mind you I worked at the restaurant all 7 of those years that I was a SAHM, but because it was not in the field of work that I have my degree in, I guess it doesn't count.   What is wrong with this world that we live in?  Why do we penalize Mother's for choosing to stay home with their kids.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Cupcaker said:


> quick post- I saw round trip airfare to orlando was cheap from lax ($160!!!!!) so I had to book.  I called my bf and told him youre not saying no, we are going to disneyworld.  so im leaving to wdw in two weeks  oct 4-7. my first food and wine festival.  lots of work to do between now and then.  I will be working 24/7 so that everything is taken care of before I leave letting me relax on my vacation.  Just dont know when I will have time to plan my trip, e.g. dining.
> 
> See you ladies later tonight!



How exciting.  spur of the moment trips are so much fun!



pjlla said:


> Anyone else having a fall heatwave? It was 80° in my house at 6:30 pm when I got home from the grocery store!  I hadn't left any windows open because it did look like rain.  Still nearly 80° out!



the past few days here its been mid 80's and yesterday was 89.  today is low 80's tomorrow 70 and by next weekend it says 61.  No wonder my sinuses are horrible right now.  Mother nature cant make up her mind if its summer or fall yet



dvccruiser76 said:


> *Advice Needed *



Ok I am speaking from a mom who has done this times 2 and I also gave phone advice to parents on this subject for 14 years (I work in a pediatricians office and I say gave because now Im the manager and no longer answer the calls).  Ok so basically the only real way to get over this is to let him cry it out.

After 5 min go in..keep it low key...no lights no talking etc.  lay him back down cover him etc.  quietly say time to sleep and walk out.  

Repeat this step in lengthening intervals.  wait 5, then next time wait 10, next time wait 15, etc.

If he vomits go in to clean up.  Try to use minimal lighting.  let him in his crib until you need to remove him to clean the sheet or his pj's etc.  Just remember no eye contact conversation etc.  act like he is really not there.  No matter how loud he screams.

He has learned that if he keeps on screaming or vomits you will take him into your bed which is his comfort zone.  You have to break this sequence and after a number of nights he will finally give up as long as you dont.  It could take anywhere from 3 nights to 3 weeks.  Typically 1 week is average.  Start it on a weekend when you dont have to get up early the next day.

I did this with both of my kids.  DS1 had ear infections as a baby so he was a horrible sleeper and i often would bring him into bed so I could sleep since I worked the next day.  After he turned one I made a pact with my dh to try this and after about a week he was a great sleeper and has been ever since.

Similar situation with DS2.  He was better after 4 nights.  We actually had to do this with him mulitple times....maybe because I just started younger so he had more illnessess.

The other key thing is to make sure he is falling asleep on his own.  Dont rock him or hold him until he falls asleep otherwise when he wakes up he will freak because you are not there.  Kids need to learn the self soothing technique.

Hope this helps.  Im sure its not what you want to hear but it will work if you commit to it.




flipflopmom said:


> I'm feeling good, motivated, etc.



Im so glad your feeling better today.  It sounds like a fun weekend for you.  I hope you get your list checked off and have a great time doing it.


The PTA dance last night was interesting.  Most of the kids had a blast.  Ryan was a wall flower.  He was so darn nervous.  Only one girl was there from his class and he acted like he didnt know her.  She came over to him and was like "Ryan why are you being shy to me your not shy to me at school"  She wanted him to dance but he said no.  I kept encouraging him to go out and dance with the kids and I guess I said cmon if you go out and have a good time and then we can get a snack to take him and it will be fun.  Apparently he took it as if he doesnt go out and dance he couldnt pick a snack.  I didnt realize the pressure I had put on him.  He was standing there all tense and said he would go out during the next song.  then he ran out on the floor and almost got run into by an older kid, and was looking around like he didnt know what to do.  He came running back over in tears and was honestly shaking.  OMG it broke my heart.  He said he really tried but didnt know who to dance with, and that he was upset I wouldnt get him a snack.  So needless to say we got them snacks and went home.

Not what I expected.  but I guess as a kindergartner it was too overwhelming.  I feel like I got the bad mother of the year award.

Today I am doing some major cleaning and then we have my cousin's daughters 3rd bday party at their house.  I am going to plan to only eat the points i have available.  I will keep it light for bfast and lunch so I have plenty for dinner left.

The kids are sleeping at my parents tonight.  I have the tunnel to towers 5K in NYC tomorrow and we are leaving at 430am.  My dh plays softball on a sunday morning so my parents are helping out.

I will try to check in with everyone later.  I hope you all are having a fun weekend.


----------



## donac

Good morning.  I went to bed early last night so I never read all the posts since then.

I only have one minute to post.  I have to pick a friend to go sew for the day.  

Saturday Question of the Day

Really 2 questions 

1. Which classic Disney movie to love to watch over and over again.  I mean from before 1970

2. Which more recent movie to do you enjoy watching.

It could be live action or animation

Have a great day.  I will be on later when I get home from pillowcases.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

I read a lot of great weigh in posts yesterday.  We are rocking away here!  

Happy 40th birthday to Redwalker! 

Please be sure and PM those weights, HH points and WIN! inches if you haven't done so already.  And a big BL thank you to our weightkeeper, LuvBaloo, our Healthy Habits coach, jenanderson, and our WIN! coach, Connie96 for keeping track of all of us.  It is a big job!

*Yunchman,* thanks for coming out of lurkdom!    You're welcome to chat or officially join.  We are very flexible that way!

*Taryn,* get lot of rest this week-end.  It sounds like you are starting to feel like yourself again.  

*Bree,* enjoy your week-end!

Same for you, *Deb!*



donac said:


> pjlla  We have 2 Thanksgiving also.  On tday we do dh's family.  On another day in the weekend we usually see my family.  My mom's birthday is the 27th of Nov so her birthday is that weekend.  A couple of years ago her birthday was on Thanksgiving.  My sisters and I cooked the dinner but we first went to a hotel nearby.  My mom had rented some rooms so that we could use the indoor pool.  My mom wanted a pool party for her birthday.  All the kids and the grandkids had a great time in the pool.  My mom had gotten everyone water guns and we had a ball.  There was no one else in the pool so it our own private party.  It was a very memorable birthday.
> 
> brinalyn530  I can top Boston Market.  Dsil had us all over for Thanksgiving but first we had to rake the leaves.  when we were done she then went out to KFC and we had that in her fancy cherry wood dinning room.



Dona, I can see why someone with a birthday in November would have always wanted a pool party.  So glad your Mom got one!  

And your SIL takes the prize for poor Thanksgiving hostess.  

*Lindsay,* a busy week and a loss, too!  

*Cupcaker,*  on a last minute trip!  Put a plan in place to get yourself right back on track when you return so no matter what happens on vacation you are ready to get back on that wagon!



Michele1377 said:


> Flood update -
> 2nd quote was what the insurance company wanted - they would peel back the carpet, pull up the padding, after the carpet was dried they would re-install - as for the walls, they said they would pull up the baseboards and put some blowers down there to dry things out -
> All that for over $1000 - and I have a $500 deductible -
> So, Paul and I decided to pull up the carpet and throw it out, pull off the baseboards, dry things out and then use the $500 we would have spent for the deductible toward new carpeting b/c I am not to sure of the "dry out the carpet" plan - I feel it will take long to dry and it will get mildewy -
> So much for insurance - I don't think new carpet will cost too very much - the room isn't huge -



Sometimes it is best to take care of the smaller losses yourself.  Insurance one of those things we all need but hope to never use.  Glad it wasn't too bad!  

*pjlla,* enjoy your busy Saturday!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Now, I know I had been forewarned many times about how my son would pick up everything at daycare, but no one ever warned me that I'd get sick all the time too



 Sorry!  While their immune systems get stronger, so do yours.   It does get better as they get older.  DS had two sets of ear tubes, pneumonia requiring hospitalization, his own nebulizer, and a tonsillectomy all before he was done with kindergarten.  He is a very healthy 11 year old now.  

On your sleeping issue, all I can say is everything is harder and takes twice as long as you think it should -- sleeping issues, weaning, potty training.  But eventually it all works out!  Hang in there.    It is hard to deal with stuff when you are tired and sick, too.



my3princes said:


> We're heading to the Big E tomorrow.  It's about a 2 1/2 hour drive from here so we'll be leaving early and return very late.  I haven't been in so many years.  Hopefully it will be fun for all ages.



Enjoy your day!



corinnak said:


> I'm always glad to share - I hope it wasn't TOO much on an already busy thread.  :



Of course not!    Our thread is never too busy to hear words of wisdom!




CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Hey oh, I'm back to trying to lose weight after some medical issues.
> I found out through it that one of the things I have is Type 2 Diabetes so it is a good idea that I lose the weight for my health.



 Kailey!   about the Type 2 Diabetes.  I'm glad they figured out what was going on so you could take care of yourself.  



flipflopmom said:


> What is a Bagel Thin?  I mean, the answer is obvious, I guess.  Is it frozen, or with the reg. breads?



Taryn, the Bagel Thins that we have are in the bread section -- with the english muffins and bagels.  I like the Thomas brand.  They are similar to the Arnold's Sandwich Thins -- they have 100 calories (or so).  You can use them for breakfast and sandwiches and things.   



my3princes said:


> I'm not looking forward to weighing in tomorrow.  Between the camping trip which included my birthday (cheesecake) and the stress I've had this week, I don't think it will show a loss, I'm hoping for only a small gain.  TOM came, 5 days late and I was told by a temp agency that I was "unemployable" becasue I have a 7 years "gap" in my work history.  Now mind you I worked at the restaurant all 7 of those years that I was a SAHM, but because it was not in the field of work that I have my degree in, I guess it doesn't count.   What is wrong with this world that we live in?  Why do we penalize Mother's for choosing to stay home with their kids.



Bah!  I would try another temporary agency or another representative there.  A good HR person should be able to spin your more recent experience -- a waitress knows alot about prioritizing, meeting deadlines, dealing with difficult situations -- in a way that relates to the job area that you are trying to get in now.  Add in the Mom being like the CEO of the household and budgeting and you have a gain in important skills that employers need -- not seven years off!    As an employer I would prefer someone who has job experience, even in another field, over a newbie with only a degree any day, because they know what it is like to work with other people and get things done.

I have the weigh in for my BL challenge today and then we are seeing Cirque du Soleil in Spokane.  See you all tomorrow!


----------



## jbm02

Popping in before heading out to DS's JV football game this morning.  I was not here last night because I was at my 20th law school reunion.  It ws the first time I had been back since 1990 and surprise! everyone pretty much looked the same.  All but one or two were pretty much instantly recognizable (although I shoul have reviewed my yearbook before going!!  LOL).  Fun night and other than one small glass of wine, I didn't go nuts with the appetizers!! Yay!!

*Saturday Question of the Day

Really 2 questions 

1. Which classic Disney movie to love to watch over and over again. I mean from before 1970

2. Which more recent movie to do you enjoy watching.*

1. Cinderella or Sleeping Beauty (DH: Fantasia)
2. Just about any of them!  On Friday "movie nights" our top choices include: any of the Toy Story series, Beauty and the Beast, Nemo, Cars

..OT but just saw an ad that "Nim's Island" is on tomorrow night at 7:30PM.  DD and I loved that movie!! We're going to set the DVR...

Have to run.  Have a great day everyone!!
Jude


----------



## flipflopmom

my3princes said:


> What is wrong with this world that we live in?  Why do we penalize Mother's for choosing to stay home with their kids.


That is sooo awful!  I am so sorry!  I guess all the people wanting jobs right now has made it soo tough.  Keep looking, there's something out there for you!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ryan was a wall flower.  He was so darn nervous.  He was standing there all tense and said he would go out during the next song.  then he ran out on the floor and almost got run into by an older kid, and was looking around like he didnt know what to do..



What ages were there?  A lot of my kids are intimidated by the older kids, especially if they are the oldest child in their house.  Talk to him today, maybe do some role playing about what to do in those situations.  If you talk calmly about the situation, find out what he's thinking, it will keep him from building it up in his mind to be worse than it was, and he'll be more accepting next time.  YOU ARE NOT THE WORST MOTHER!!!!   Let's knock this cleaning out!  I am done with this mess!

Well, I am happy  to report that I finally ran again!  I did not fully realize that it had been 2 weeks  until I started running.  I wanted to go for 5, but decided to stick with 4 after my hiatus.  Man, oh man, did it hurt so good.  I feel so much more empowered.  

Also weighed this am.  I am bad about forgetting now that I have to take Beamer out so early.  At 4:30, all I can think about is coffee.  By the time I remember, I've had about 8-16 oz of the mind and body altering stuff and don't want to step on the scale.  Can I get a  for a 4lb loss this week?  And that's since Sunday!  I got rid of 3 pounds I gained last week, plus one!  The tummy bug Tues. probably helped, but it is what I needed to kick start me back into losing mode!  10 POUNDS TO GOAL, BABY!  2 pounds to 65 clippie.  I'd love to get that off this week, so if someone asks me at Brad's reunion I can say 65! 

Yesterday's QOTD:  For the holidays, Thanksgiving is traditional, and in my family, we don't mess w/ tradition.  Although, since my brother was diagnosed as diabetic, we do have lower carb meals a lot.  I will not eat as many mashed potatoes, but that's about the only time I do.  I will stick for smaller portions, but not having them and pumpkin pie would be like Christmas with no stocking!  

Really going this time!  HAPPY SATURDAY! 
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Good morning!

Chinese food was great last night! I only had one drink last night followed by 2 large glasses of water!

Got up at 6:30 and did my elliptical 5K and then made breakfast for everyone. I need to clean up the kitchen and get ready for soccer games and the two parties. Redwalker's b'day is actually Oct. 1. The party is a joint one for her and her husband who turned the big 40 in June. It's going to be a great day for the party!

Just had my strawberry Greek yogurt smoothie so hopefully that will hold me over for several hours. I really need to watch what I eat today. Going to stop on the way home from soccer to get the girls some lunch and a snack for DH and me.

Gotta go pack and clean the kitchen so I had better get going! Time to shower too!!!!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

my3princes said:


> We're heading to the Big E tomorrow.  It's about a 2 1/2 hour drive from here so we'll be leaving early and return very late.  I haven't been in so many years.  Hopefully it will be fun for all ages.



Enjoy the Big E! We went last weekend and it was nice and spacious, not too crowded during the day. It looks like today will be nice weather like last Saturday too. 



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Hey oh, I'm back to trying to lose weight after some medical issues.
> I found out through it that one of the things I have is Type 2 Diabetes so it is a good idea that I lose the weight for my health.



Oh no, sorry to hear that  I had justational diabetes when I was pregnant and it was terrible, I hate needles so needless to say pricking my finger was not easy to do 3 times a day. 



flipflopmom said:


> So sorry you've had the cruds!  Just throwing this out there.  A friend was told by an ENT that most sinus infections take 2 10 day cycles of antibiotics to completely clear up, and that to truly diagnose one, an x-ray of the sinuses is needed.  It could be that you aren't completely getting rid of it, and then it just keeps building until it gets bad. If your rest is compromised, it is a lot easier to catch what they bring home.  Plus, I think it's easier to get stuff from our little ones b/c we aren't as diligent about hand washing after taking care of them.  They can't wipe their noses, we constantly are, and stopping to wash our hands every few minutes is hard.  I've been very lucky, my girls rarely get sick.
> 
> We have a trip to Disney's Hilton Head Island resort planned for New Year's Eve



Thanks for that info, I did not realize that. I'm guessing that was my problem last year. I had a double ear infection and was on meds twice. Finally they gave me biaxin which is pretty tough stuff and it did the trick.

Have you been to HHI before? We went in May and had an excellent meal there if you need advice. The one that I loved was more of a date night place but they have more kid friendly seating outside if you need it. Let me know if you need suggestions. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok I am speaking from a mom who has done this times 2 and I also gave phone advice to parents on this subject for 14 years (I work in a pediatricians office and I say gave because now Im the manager and no longer answer the calls).  Ok so basically the only real way to get over this is to let him cry it out.
> 
> 
> The PTA dance last night was interesting.  Most of the kids had a blast.  Ryan was a wall flower.  He was so darn nervous.  Only one girl was there from his class and he acted like he didnt know her.  She came over to him and was like "Ryan why are you being shy to me your not shy to me at school"  She wanted him to dance but he said no.  I kept encouraging him to go out and dance with the kids and I guess I said cmon if you go out and have a good time and then we can get a snack to take him and it will be fun.  Apparently he took it as if he doesnt go out and dance he couldnt pick a snack.  I didnt realize the pressure I had put on him.  He was standing there all tense and said he would go out during the next song.  then he ran out on the floor and almost got run into by an older kid, and was looking around like he didnt know what to do.  He came running back over in tears and was honestly shaking.  OMG it broke my heart.  He said he really tried but didnt know who to dance with, and that he was upset I wouldnt get him a snack.  So needless to say we got them snacks and went home.



Thanks for the advice, I think that's what we're going to try. He did a little better last night, but it may also have to do with the fact that we only let him nap for an hour and 15 minutes yesterday. Some days they let him sleep for 2 1/2 hours at daycare. I wonder if that's part of the problem. 

How old is your son that went to the dance? You almost have to feel for him, too cute at that age. 

Good luck tomorrow in NYC


----------



## mikamah

Good morning and Happy Weekend!!

I'm all caught up on reading the thread.  Lots of great numbers this week!!!  Whoo hoo and congrats to all our losers!!



flipflopmom said:


> Other than to throw at shoe at you for making me cry at school, AGAIN!  I've had to tell the kids too many times in the last week or two - Allergies, something in my eye, etc.  I didn't comment on this yesterday.  Something I learned in the last year, that once it's all said and done, all we have are the memories.  I am so thankful that I have lots of happy ones from growing up, and it saddens me soooo deeply to hear about the memories some of my friends here have from childhood.  I needed to remember that my kids will remember snippets, it will be selective.  What do I want them to remember?  Crazy, depressed mommy, always anal about everything, or mommy that loved them, taught them good habits, and was there for them?  Yes, teaching my kids good habits (like cleaning their fingernails) exercise, healthy eating, responsibility, money management, keeping the house somewhat livable is a part of being a mom.  So its' okay for them to know "we don't have the money for that right now" and "this has to be done before bed"  "this is not healthy for you, you may not have it".  It's my attitude in how I present that that will make all the difference.


This is so well said, Taryn.  I know that I remember the great times growing up, I don't remember the times my mom had meltdowns and screamed at me as a kid, but I'm sure she did just like I do.  I remember the times we spent together as a family, the cookouts, just hanging out in the yard.  We didn't take many trips with 5 kids, but I remember all of them and how much fun it was to get away and just be together.  I'm pretty sure our kids will remember us as the loving parents we are, and the good times.  I know I shared this before when Michael was little and we had a horrific day, I thought I'd try and talk about it and talk about how we change our behavior, etc, and when I asked him how he thought today was, he said, "it was great, mommy."  I realized then, that even though I might not feel like the best mom all the time, I'm doing the best I can, and always trying, and he is going to be ok.  

I was thinking about the qotd for the holidays, and started to get a little sad about the holidays without my mom and how things have changed, and didn't feel like posting, so I continued reading, and laughed out loud at this.


donac said:


> mikamah  Never buy halloween candy until Oct 31st.


Thanks dona!!  I will never, never do that again.  


donac said:


> pjlla  We have 2 Thanksgiving also.  On tday we do dh's family.  On another day in the weekend we usually see my family.  My mom's birthday is the 27th of Nov so her birthday is that weekend.  A couple of years ago her birthday was on Thanksgiving.  My sisters and I cooked the dinner but we first went to a hotel nearby.  My mom had rented some rooms so that we could use the indoor pool.  My mom wanted a pool party for her birthday.  All the kids and the grandkids had a great time in the pool.  My mom had gotten everyone water guns and we had a ball.  There was no one else in the pool so it our own private party.  It was a very memorable birthday.
> 
> brinalyn530  I can top Boston Market.  Dsil had us all over for Thanksgiving but first we had to rake the leaves.  when we were done she then went out to KFC and we had that in her fancy cherry wood dinning room.


Dona, your mom's birthday sounds like it was so much fun and how special for her to create those wonderful memories for everyone.



flipflopmom said:


> Rub it in, why don't ya!  Enjoy!


Ya, here I am sitting here in my relatively clean house, enjoying my dis time, but there's still not enough time to catch up fully.  Off to gymnastics in 10 min. 



cclovesdis said:


> I think it's safe to say that all of us are less worried about pounds than overall health. It is well known that people can be very healthy and not have a normal BMI. I gained about 10 pounds during BL 9 and 7 more during the summer challenge. We are definitely not going to kick you out. I may be about 15 pounds heavier than I was in Jan., but health is relative. I want to go to the gym. I want to journal what I am eating. I am happy. Yes, it would be have been nice if I was 5 pounds less for my sister's wedding, but my parents would rather have pictures of me smiling than being skinny and upset.
> CC


Thanks for sharing this cc.  I know for me, even though I've gained through come challenges, if I wasn't coming here and getting the support, I would have gained so much more.  It is a lifelong challenge, and we are going to reach our weight goals, no matter how long it takes.  And we're going to have lots of fun along the way.  It is the journey. 



cclovesdis said:


> I'm guessing pjlla will come by and mention that some protein at breakfast would be a good idea.


I chuckled at this too.  Love to read all suggestions Pjlla has to share.  Actually pamela, Michael loved the chicken corn chowder at chef mickeys and if you have a healthy recipe to share, I'd love to hear it.  I'll check the recipe thread first.



momof2gr8kids said:


> I'm feeling a little guilty because I haven't been able to get on here and post.  Mom's in the hospital so I'm running around like a maniac taking care of her, her house, working full time, kids activities, etc.  (You all know the drill!  LOL).


 It can be so stressful.  Hope you mom is doing ok, and that you are able to take good care of yourself too.  Hang in there. 



lisah0711 said:


> I'm still down 2.5 for a total of 8 pounds lost this challenge and more than 3 inches gone in WIN!    The Biggest Loser challenge at the gym starts tomorrow so it should be a good week next week.  It will be interesting to meet the other folks.  One of my neighbors is doing it but she is not on my team.  I'm on the green team -- go green!


Whoo hoo.  you go girl!!  I was up half an inch in my mesurements, but I think it's measurer error.  Down .2, better than up, and I know why it's not more.  

Got to run.  I"ll catch up more later.


----------



## jenanderson

I would love to reply to a lot of the posts but I am super short on time so I am just going to fly by and post a quick hello!

I ran 7 miles this morning and now we are getting ready to go to the cabin.  We are just going to pull our boat our for winterizing and pack up some extra items.  We will have to go back up north the next weekend to finish everything.  So this means driving 3 hours today, working hard and then driving home early tomorrow.  

We are coming home early because we have so much going on that we need to get ready for the week.  

I have a 7:30 AM interview for a long term subbing position Monday morning.  It would mean 6 weeks at one school in the same classroom at teacher contract pay.  I really need to get this position.  Not only for the money but just mentally.  I have been surprised at how hard it has been for me mentally to not have a job.  

Well, this is all I have time for and I am sorry for that.  I am reading and following along.  I wish I had more time to post but right now that just can't happen every day.  

Happy Healthy Weekend to you all!
Jen


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> Friday's Question of the Day  My question for you is: As we get closer to the holidays do you think your family will accept new recipes that will help you keep on track?



Oddly enough, I am usually the one who wants the "junky" holiday treats  My dh does love my fudge, and my ds likes cookies, but other than that, no one is really excited about the big holiday meals. This year for Thanksgiving, we've already decided to do something different, which will keep me a little closer to track. Since the Pats are playing on Thanksgiving Day, we're treating it more like a SuperBowl and less like Thanksgiving. We're going to have chili in the crockpot, and nibblies to go with it. That means cooked shrimp, veggies and dip, nachos, and brownies rather than pie. Maybe we'll have a nod to the holiday and add stuffed mushrooms, those are my favorite part of our traditional Thanksgiving meal. Last year I had a whopper for Thanksgiving Dinner (ds's choice on his "reward" bonus trip to Universal), so this will be a great improvement! I'm also considering running a 5K in the morning, which won't hurt! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Is this the same cookie that I've read about from the Writer's Stop in Disney's Hollywood Studios?



Not sure, I haven't been in DHS in a very long time, we just aren't overly fond of it... 



corinnak said:


> Last year, I made a really smart change to my Cheddar Vegetable Pot Pie individual pot pies with just a small circle of crust on top.  The filling is pretty points friendly in the first place.  I've been using 2% cheese all along.  It was a huge success, though not as gorgeous as making a HUGE double-layer pot pie.  Oh well.  My mushroom gravy is also actually really points friendly, for gravy.



You can't possibly post that without a recipe -- Cheddar Vegetable Pot Pie sounds like something we need to put in our rotation! 



donac said:


> Saturday Question of the Day
> 
> Really 2 questions
> 
> 1. Which classic Disney movie to love to watch over and over again.  I mean from before 1970
> 
> 2. Which more recent movie to do you enjoy watching.



1. I don't think there is one from that ever I love to watch over and over again...maybe Flubber? I'm not sure what year that was?  Okay, I just looked it up. It's really called "The Absentminded Professor", and it's 1961. 

2.  I could watch "Beauty and the Beast" over and over, I just love that movie! 

Thanks to *Cam* for being a fabulous coach, and thanks to *Dona* for guiding us this week! 

I just realized I forgot to measure, so I'll be doing that tomorrow morning. I also have to round up my HH points, I put it on the list for this afternoon. 

Yesterday I ran 3M in the morning, cut short because I needed to take dh to work, and 4 wasn't going to work. I felt a bit guilty, and when I got home I did 2M more. This sounds good, but it was clearly a mistake. I hit 6M today and it started to feel really hard. I made myself stick it out for 10M, but lesson learned -- do what I can Friday and stop, no going back for more. I also ate really well yesterday, and I have a good plan through lunch today. Not sure what dinner will bring, but I'm determined to not have "Monday Morning Regret", which is a weekly occurrence. 

*JenAnderson* -- Best of luck with your interview, I know you will ace it! 

*Taryn and Dona* -- Great advice about the Halloween candy -- it is a slippery slope  "just one little candy bar, piece, etc." can so quickly add up to half the food you should eat for the day, and you won't feel satisfied at all...I do buy it before Oct. 31, but I put it in the basement kitchen, where I would have to make a conscious decision to go eat it. I refuse to hover in a corner of the basement shamefully stuffing myself with candy bars, so I just don't go there. I would be too embarrassed for my family to see me chowing down on them, so that tells me right there I need to leave it alone. 

*Lisa* -- Which Cirque show are you seeing? My dh and ds went to "Ova" in August and really enjoyed it. 

*Kailey* -- One of the benefits many of the BL contestants enjoy is that lots of them are able to manage or even reverse their Type 2 Diabetes. I hope you are able to work hard on your diet and exercise and see yourself get healthier! 

Ok, I have to feed ds lunch and get going on my day. By the time I do 10M and recover, it seems like half the day is gone. I guess that wouldn't happen if I'd drag myself out of bed earlier, but I consider sleeping in on Saturday to be a perk I'm not giving up unless I have to! 

Maria


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

lisah0711 said:


> I have the weigh in for my BL challenge today and then we are seeing Cirque du Soleil in Spokane.  See you all tomorrow!



Good luck at your weigh in lisa.  Have a great time tonight.  



flipflopmom said:


> What ages were there?  A lot of my kids are intimidated by the older kids, especially if they are the oldest child in their house.  Talk to him today, maybe do some role playing about what to do in those situations.  If you talk calmly about the situation, find out what he's thinking, it will keep him from building it up in his mind to be worse than it was, and he'll be more accepting next time.  YOU ARE NOT THE WORST MOTHER!!!!   Let's knock this cleaning out!  I am done with this mess!



The kids were mostly 2nd grade- 5th grade.  There was only 1 or 2 of the kindergartners so I think it had a big part in it.  I know if the few kids he talks about from school were there Im sure it would have been different.  Thanks for making me feel better and for the advice.  I need to go clean now since 10 other things ended up happening this morning and cleaning was not one of them.



dvccruiser76 said:


> How old is your son that went to the dance? You almost have to feel for him, too cute at that age.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow in NYC



My son is 5 (will be 6 on nov 9).  and thanks for the well wishes for tomorrow.



jenanderson said:


> I really need to get this position.  Not only for the money but just mentally.



Jen I am sending my prayers in for you.  Good luck I really hope you get this one.  You deserve it.

QOTD- Friday

Traditions are Traditions in my family.  You cant change a thing but I can change what I choose to eat and how much of it I eat.

QOTD- Sat.

I love Cinderella.  My favorite!!!!

My favorite of the newer movies has been the Toy Story's.  I still have not seen TS3.  Yes I know its killing me too.  I am hoping to get it for Ryan for his bday which is 11/9.  Then we can have a TS3 pizza party family night to watch it.


----------



## Dreamer24

Susan  Thanks for the perspective!

Michele, Im sorry you are dealing with a flood!

Pam  I hope your weigh in this morning was better!  Im glad you found an alternative to the pumpkin muffins.  Ive found ways to make less-bad-for-you blueberry scones, using whole wheat flour was the main change but I havent tried muffins yet.

DVCcruiser  I do not have kids so I dont have any advice but I wanted to wish you luck and support.


Friday QOTD  Thanksgiving will be here, with mostly my in-laws and also my mom as my sisters are at their in-laws this year.  I can make whatever I would like and ask people to bring healthier options along with the traditional ones.

Saturday QOTD  I love peter pan, Cinderella and sleeping beauty.  More recently, Alladin is my favorite.

Jen  7 miles is awesome!  Good luck with your interview.

Today has been pretty good, I think.  For breakfast I had a bowl of cereal, hard boiled egg whites and a banana.  With that, I had a glass of water (16 oz) and my coffee drink which includes a cup of skim milk.  I wasnt able to have a snack because I was teaching.  For lunch I had ½ baked potato with cheddar and a slice of bacon and a little sour cream, strawberries and my yogurt is in the freezer so I will try that before going to t he gym.


----------



## pjlla

Dreamer24 said:


> Pjilla, I'm up for the challenge.  I have a few ideas for veggies, fruits will be a bit more challenging.  My first thought was blueberries because I've never eaten them plain, only in baked goods but i can do better!



Good for you!  Let me know what you end up trying!!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Well it's been a really long and bad week. My DS seems to have recovered, but I ended up with a sinus infection as well
> 
> After my DS had a good 5 or 6 night stretch of sleeping in his crib all night, he ended up with another sinus infection, which landed him in my bed every night since then. Then by the end of last week I started off with the usual symptoms.... itchy throat in the morning, etc.
> 
> By the beginning of the week I had a full blown sinus infection.
> 
> Now, I know I had been forewarned many times about how my son would pick up everything at daycare, but no one ever warned me that I'd get sick all the time too
> 
> We made an appt. with an Ear Nose and Throat specialist for my DS for the end of October. He constantly has a runny nose and has had a good 3 or 4 sinus infections and he's only 14 months old.
> 
> Then (speaking of not putting myself first) I was at the doctors for my own sinus infection when she told me that I should be seeing an ENT specialist as well since I've had 3 or 4 sinus infections since he was born too. I also started snoring when I got pregnant and haven't stopped and started having allergies this year too. So, maybe she's right.
> 
> Grrrr... Not exactly what I was wanting to hear, but probably true just the same.
> 
> So, as a result, I've been slow in catching up and honestly had to skim quite a bit b/c I was overwhelmed with how far behind I was on the boards here, but I am back.
> 
> My first week I ended up doing my walking at home video 4 times and ended up maintaining since I ate terrible labor day weekend while my MIL was here. Week 2 I did my walk at home video 5 times, bumped myself up to the 2 mile video midweek and ended up with a loss of 2.5 lbs. This week I kept up with the 2 mile video, but only did it 3 times, b/c I was run down. I did walk 2 nights with my DH and DS, which was a little extra, but not enough b/c I ended up gaining 1/2 a pound
> 
> So, I'm on amoxicillin and back on the wagon. Hopefully this will be a better week. Time to reply to some older posts.



Sounds like it is going around.... several of us have been similarly afflicted recently.  It is miserable, isn't it?  Feel better soon!



dvccruiser76 said:


> *Advice Needed *
> 
> Okay all you moms or anyone good with kids - How do I get my son to sleep in his crib again? He had a good few nights (5 or 6 actually) where I was shocked b/c I had to wake him in the morning for daycare.
> 
> However, he got sick and started sleeping with me. I know it's a bad habit, but when he's sick he wakes up all through the night wanting to be with me. Plus he sleeps so much better in my bed and when he's sick I want him to get as much sleep as possible to help him fight off his sickness.
> 
> So, now he keeps waking up between 12 and 1 and crying until we bring him into bed with us.
> 
> Trouble is, I'm sick and fighting with him isn't helping me get the sleep I need and if we let him cry too much, he makes himself puke and I honestly don't want to be cleaning puke at 1 AM when I'm sick and tired myself.
> 
> Sunday night I tried letting my husband try to get him back to sleep and he decided he'd let him cry, which turned into my son puking in his crib and on the rug and me cleaning it while my husband laid in bed with my son b/c my DH wretches at puke himself and doesn't do laundry the correct way (he was ready to throw the crib sheet with it's pile of chunks in the washing machine, which I find disgusting and think it should be rinsed first), but that's a story for another time.
> 
> I also went out and bought an egg crate to put on top of his mattress so it feels softer like my bed, but he wasn't fooled.
> 
> Any suggestions are much appreciated.



I was going to post my idea here, but someone else said exactly what I was going to say.... scroll down for my agreement with their suggestion.



my3princes said:


> As far as getting kids to sleep in their own bed, we had to do the let him cry it out routine.  It took 2 full weeks of letting him cry for hours on end, but eventually he learned and he has been my best sleeper since then.  It was certainly tough love and one of the hardest things to endure for me.



Yup, exactly.



corinnak said:


> I think we all have peaks and valleys along the way.  Of course, you are welcome to print off whatever you like - it's a public forum, after all. * I'd appreciate if you share it with anyone else that you attribute it appropriately, of course.   *
> And I'm always happy to chat with you, Pamela!  Any time!



Of course!!




corinnak said:


> Uh, yeah.  There might be a chocolate pattern there.   It's not a crime!    Definitely say hi at the WW site - it'd be great to see you over there!



I'll have to search for my WW password.... I haven't been on the site in a while.



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Hey oh, I'm back to trying to lose weight after some medical issues.
> I found out through it that one of the things I have is Type 2 Diabetes so it is a good idea that I lose the weight for my health.



Welcome back!!  Sorry about the diabetes, but I'm willing to bet at your young age you can kick that diabetes to the CURB if you get to a healthy weight!  You can do it!!





flipflopmom said:


> What is a Bagel Thin?  I mean, the answer is obvious, I guess.  Is it frozen, or with the reg. breads?  I don't think I've ever seen one.  How  that your DD has a boyfriend now!  I love that it was too hot to snuggle up to get warm.  It's been hot here all along.  I think by next weekend we're supposed to be in the upper 70's, but we've had 90's all along!  I'm sure if you are making them, the pumpkin muffins must be fairly healthy.  Have you shared the recipe?  I love the taste of pumpkin!!!!Taryn



Bagel Thin question has been answered, right?

I haven't shared the recipe because it is such a WW "basic" I guess I feel like everyone knows it.

1 spice cake mix
1 15 oz can of pumpkin puree (NOT pumpkin pie filling)
1 C water

Mix all.  Bake according to cake mix directions.  Makes 24 muffins at 2 pts each.  

The muffins are small, but very tasty.  For variations some people like chocolate cake mix.... makes a fudgy cupcake without any pumpkin taste.  Not sure how it would be with white or vanilla cake mix.  For variations, check out my recipe over on the BL recipe thread.



flipflopmom said:


> I hope you had a great time.  I can tend to hang back in a crowd of new people, but I jumped right in w/ our new tailgate crew.  I think weight loss gave me a bit more confidence in that area.  Unfortunately, Brad says I come off as a total snob when my confidence is low and I don't jump in. Taryn



I didn't realize for YEARS that people mistook my shyness for snobbiness.  I was horrified when someone told me.  I can't help being shy.... but I must say that the weight loss has helped with that.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok I am speaking from a mom who has done this times 2 and I also gave phone advice to parents on this subject for 14 years (I work in a pediatricians office and I say gave because now Im the manager and no longer answer the calls).  Ok so basically the only real way to get over this is to let him cry it out.
> 
> After 5 min go in..keep it low key...no lights no talking etc.  lay him back down cover him etc.  quietly say time to sleep and walk out.
> 
> Repeat this step in lengthening intervals.  wait 5, then next time wait 10, next time wait 15, etc.
> 
> If he vomits go in to clean up.  Try to use minimal lighting.  let him in his crib until you need to remove him to clean the sheet or his pj's etc.  Just remember no eye contact conversation etc.  act like he is really not there.  No matter how loud he screams.
> 
> He has learned that if he keeps on screaming or vomits you will take him into your bed which is his comfort zone.  You have to break this sequence and after a number of nights he will finally give up as long as you dont.  It could take anywhere from 3 nights to 3 weeks.  Typically 1 week is average.  Start it on a weekend when you dont have to get up early the next day.



You are SPOT ON with this.  We were forced to do it with DD after she started sleeping with us when she was sick and it was SO TOUGH!  I remember sitting on the floor outside her bedroom door CRYING my heart out.  It was SO miserable to let her cry and cry and cry.  I believe it took about 6 nights of misery for BOTH of us before she gave up the crying.  But you know what.... IT WAS WORTH IT!  She is a great sleeper.... both of my kids are! 



donac said:


> Saturday Question of the Day
> 
> Really 2 questions
> 
> 1. Which classic Disney movie to love to watch over and over again.  I mean from before 1970
> 
> 2. Which more recent movie to do you enjoy watching.
> 
> It could be live action or animation
> 
> Have a great day.  I will be on later when I get home from pillowcases.



Classic Disney...... Cinderella.

Recent is tougher.... my first reaction was to say The Little Mermaid.  But I honestly could watch Toy Story 1 or 2 over and over (and have!!).



flipflopmom said:


> Also weighed this am.  I am bad about forgetting now that I have to take Beamer out so early.  At 4:30, all I can think about is coffee.  By the time I remember, I've had about 8-16 oz of the mind and body altering stuff and don't want to step on the scale.  Can I get a  for a 4lb loss this week?  And that's since Sunday!  I got rid of 3 pounds I gained last week, plus one!  The tummy bug Tues. probably helped, but it is what I needed to kick start me back into losing mode!  10 POUNDS TO GOAL, BABY!  2 pounds to 65 clippie.  I'd love to get that off this week, so if someone asks me at Brad's reunion I can say 65!
> Taryn



Of COURSE you can get a WOOHOOOOOO!



mikamah said:


> I chuckled at this too.  Love to read all suggestions Pjlla has to share.  Actually pamela, Michael loved the chicken corn chowder at chef mickeys and if you have a healthy recipe to share, I'd love to hear it.  I'll check the recipe thread first.



Sorry... no chicken corn chowder recipe to share.... but I've got an excellent potato soup recipe.  Can be made in either crockpot or stove top and I have successfully converted it from a regular recipe to a "light" recipe.



Dreamer24 said:


> Pam  I hope your weigh in this morning was better!  Im glad you found an alternative to the pumpkin muffins.  Ive found ways to make less-bad-for-you blueberry scones, using whole wheat flour was the main change but I havent tried muffins yet.
> 
> Today has been pretty good, I think.  For breakfast I had a bowl of cereal, hard boiled egg whites and a banana.  With that, I had a glass of water (16 oz) and my coffee drink which includes a cup of skim milk.  I wasnt able to have a snack because I was teaching.  For lunch I had ½ baked potato with cheddar and a slice of bacon and a little sour cream, strawberries and my yogurt is in the freezer so I will try that before going to t he gym.



I love scones!!  I only have a recipe for cinnamon raisin, so that is what I make (occasionally), but blueberry sounds delicious.

Your food sounds pretty good for today.  Increasing the protein at breakfast should help keep you full longer.  But how about some vegetable with breakfast?? Maybe a side of steamed broccoli, baby carrots, or celery sticks?  Hope the frozen yogurt is yummy.



Afternoon everyone!  

Here is the report of my "do-over" on the scale......skip this paragraph if "women's issues" are TMI for you!


I was expecting a loss this week, so was disappointed to see a 0.1 gain yesterday.  I decided to give it another 24 hours and try again.  But as the day went along, I was getting more bloated and could feel ovulation "knocking at the door" so to speak!  Well... after a full 24 hours of fully OP eating.... weighing/measuring my foods, journaling everything, 4 liters of water consumed, 6.4 mile run/walk, and only eating 16 of my allotted 18 daily points... I was UP 3 POUNDS this morning!!   After I got past the initial shock, I can actually chuckle about it.  Obviously it is hormones, water, etc.  Hopefully it will all be gone next Friday.  I don't plan on stepping on the scale again until next Friday (I try hard to stick to once weekly weigh-ins), so we shall see.   Obviously, for the sake of this challenge, I will be going with yesterday's weight!!

I had all kinds of chatter posted, but I hit a "poof" button here on my keyboard and lost about half of what I have been typing.... and I am too impatient to repeat it all!  Suffice to say, beautiful day here, no big plans.  DD and I stopped at Home Depot after swim to finally pick out the carpet.... nothing fancy, but everyone likes it.  

TTYL...............P


----------



## JOANNEL

jenanderson said:


> I have a 7:30 AM interview for a long term subbing position Monday morning.  It would mean 6 weeks at one school in the same classroom at teacher contract pay.  I really need to get this position.  Not only for the money but just mentally.  I have been surprised at how hard it has been for me mentally to not have a job.
> 
> 
> Jen



Good luck, I feel your pain, not working for the first time since my kids went back to school is making me crazy. I liked it at first but it is getting boring. If we hadn't already paid for our cruise we would have cancelled. But DH insisted!! I just worry about every penny I spend now, since I don't know how long it will take to find a new job!

Again good luck Monday.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Thanks everyone for the support and encouragement.
I've been trying to eat better like I've been told and so far I've only had to take pills instead of needles.  I haven't gotten to testing my blood yet.  I haven't learned how at this time, but I'm going to be going to classes to learn what I need to know.


----------



## flipflopmom

VT just shut out BC.  Upstairs is clean!  Downstairs, where the party will actually be, not so much.  The theory was to clean upstairs, and clean downstairs during the game.  Well, commercials anyway.  It mostly consisted of laundry, flinging the stuff for the girls to put away in a pile in the floor, and a little kitchen work.  Going to hit it hard for an hour, then shower and "creative distribution" of anything not yet put in it's place.  Giving AK the day off from her meds is not conducisive to her getting the cleaning done.  

So far, very OP.  Had a protein shake for breakfast.  For lunch a bit of venison with a TBSP of blue cheese and 2c. of cauliflower as munchies during the game.  Lots of water.  4M run.  Guess who got their mojo back, for this 24 hours anyway.

Dinner shouldn't be too bad.  BBQ grilled chicken, to celebrate AK's newfound love of a different food!  We'll have some salad and bread, I'll skip the bread.  Of course, the cake and ice cream.  I can do without the cake, but it's been so hot I might have to have a small dish of ice cream.

QOTD:  Classic Disney - CINDERELLA!  Mary Poppins and Snow White are up there, too.  More recent - Little Mermaid, UP, TS's, but fav. is Princess and the Frog.  We ALL have it memorized! 

Gotta get moving!  
*Lindsay *- I agree, the ages probably intimidated him.  Get that house clean girl, and run like a GIRL tomorrow!!!!!!!!
*P* - Thanks for the recipe.  Might be a good way to hide some veggies for the girls in the chocolate....
*Scones* - I think that sounds so very yummy!
*Jen *- GOOD LUCK!!!!  I'm sending PPD your way!

To all those with job and money issues - PPD your way..  
Have a great Sat. afternoon!
Taryn


----------



## Rose&Mike

corinnak said:


> I gained a few back over the summer and am off the "Maintainer's" list for the moment.  I caught it at 5 pounds rather than 50 (which is my usual gig) so I think it is a form of maintaining. I appreciate that we're allowed to stick around after we reach our goals, as it's more like being in *recovery or remission than a full fledged cure.  *
> It was kind of a busy day for me today.  I went to my first WW meeting since July.  I am still too close to the top of my range, so I felt I couldn't wear jeans to weigh in if I had a hope of going as a "free" lifetime member.  So I put on tights and a lightweight short skirt, lightweight blouse...no watch.  All sort of silly - I don't usually like to game the scale like that.  Next week, I hope to be able to weigh in wearing pants.


The bolded part made me smile and the part about the jeans. I have been known to do that at the doctors office--show up in March in shorts and a tank top. My goal for my checkup next year is to show up in jeans. And I know those 5 pounds are going to be gone in no time!



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Hey oh, I'm back to trying to lose weight after some medical issues.
> I found out through it that one of the things I have is Type 2 Diabetes so it is a good idea that I lose the weight for my health.


 I know you can get things back on track!



Cupcaker said:


> Just got out of work a little while ago.  I did 12 hours today because I want to make sure I have nothing pending while Im in WDW.  I will definitely be busy until I leave.  Im so excited about this trip.  I will now dub it my reward for my weight loss.  The challenge will be to stay OP while there.  We got the free dining package and are staying at POP century.  I will have to do some menu planning before I leave.  Is anyone going to be there on those dates?
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!


We are there from the Sept 30-Oct 5 (we leave late on the 5th.) We're staying at BWV and I have MK in our plans for Monday night.



flipflopmom said:


> I hope you had a great time.  I can tend to hang back in a crowd of new people, but I jumped right in w/ our new tailgate crew.  I think weight loss gave me a bit more confidence in that area.  Unfortunately, Brad says I come off as a total snob when my confidence is low and I don't jump in.
> Taryn


Taryn--you are starting to sound like yourself again! I'm glad you are feeling a little better about things. I agree with the more confidence, and I think I came off as a snob as well, but really I was just very nervous and self conscious. And 10 pounds to goal--WOOHOO!


my3princes said:


> I was told by a temp agency that I was "unemployable" becasue I have a 7 years "gap" in my work history.  Now mind you I worked at the restaurant all 7 of those years that I was a SAHM, but because it was not in the field of work that I have my degree in, I guess it doesn't count.   What is wrong with this world that we live in?  Why do we penalize Mother's for choosing to stay home with their kids.


 I went back to work last year after not working at all for 4 years, and it was so hard. I ended up volunteering first and that's how I got my job. I know you have a busy schedule, but if you have a place in my mind that you want to work at, it might be worth a shot. I would have never been offered this position if I hadn't volunteered there first. And you would think that waitressing would count for something. I got turned down for a job sorting movies for netflix because with my college degree I was underqualified. It was such a humbling experience. Hang in there.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Not what I expected.  but I guess as a kindergartner it was too overwhelming.  I feel like I got the bad mother of the year award.
> 
> .


Lindsey--have a great race. It is so hard as a parent to know how hard to push or when to push. We were with friends last night whose 20something was having some issues, and they ended up pushing him a little too hard. All you can do is the best you can do. I know your kids know you love them.

Tracey--tell redwalker happy bday!



lisah0711 said:


> Sorry!  While their immune systems get stronger, so do yours.   It does get better as they get older.  DS had two sets of ear tubes, pneumonia requiring hospitalization, his own nebulizer, and a tonsillectomy all before he was done with kindergarten.  He is a very healthy 11 year old now.
> 
> I have the weigh in for my BL challenge today and then we are seeing Cirque du Soleil in Spokane.  See you all tomorrow!


We had a kid who was sick all the time too. Pretty much from birth. We even stopped at an er on the way to Mike's mom's funeral for a breathing treatment. He's also had blood coming out of his eyes from allergies. In high school he was hospitalized on and off for two weeks, and they never knew what was wrong with him. The fun just went on and on. Anyhow, we have a very healthy college student, so it's all good. We did go through sleeping issues every time he got sick. I would say consistency is the key.

Have fun at Cirque!



mikamah said:


> This is so well said, Taryn.  I know that I remember the great times growing up, I don't remember the times my mom had meltdowns and screamed at me as a kid, but I'm sure she did just like I do.  I remember the times we spent together as a family, the cookouts, just hanging out in the yard.  We didn't take many trips with 5 kids, but I remember all of them and how much fun it was to get away and just be together.  I'm pretty sure our kids will remember us as the loving parents we are, and the good times.  I know I shared this before when Michael was little and we had a horrific day, I thought I'd try and talk about it and talk about how we change our behavior, etc, and when I asked him how he thought today was, he said, "it was great, mommy."  I realized then, that even though I might not feel like the best mom all the time, I'm doing the best I can, and always trying, and he is going to be ok.
> 
> Got to run.  I"ll catch up more later.


Kathy--I used to worry about this so much. Like if we were on vacation and Mike and I had an argument, I was convinced that was all DS would remember. Because let's face it, all I remember is bad stuff, because mostly what happened was bad stuff. It took me years, but I am finally comfortable with the fact that kids are very resilient, and unless your childhood is a horror story, mostly what you remember is the good stuff.

Jen--sending good thoughts your way!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Yesterday I ran 3M in the morning, cut short because I needed to take dh to work, and 4 wasn't going to work. I felt a bit guilty, and when I got home I did 2M more. This sounds good, but it was clearly a mistake. I hit 6M today and it started to feel really hard. I made myself stick it out for 10M, but lesson learned -- do what I can Friday and stop, no going back for more. I also ate really well yesterday, and I have a good plan through lunch today. Not sure what dinner will bring, but I'm determined to not have "Monday Morning Regret", which is a weekly occurrence.
> 
> Maria


Way to stick out the run. I know it ended up being cruddy--but sometimes the lessons learned are worth it.




Dreamer24 said:


> Today has been pretty good, I think.  For breakfast I had a bowl of cereal, hard boiled egg whites and a banana.  With that, I had a glass of water (16 oz) and my coffee drink which includes a cup of skim milk.  I wasn’t able to have a snack because I was teaching.  For lunch I had ½ baked potato with cheddar and a slice of bacon and a little sour cream, strawberries and my yogurt is in the freezer so I will try that before going to t he gym.


So could you tell any difference with having more protein in the morning? Oh and bacon, I miss bacon. Can you be a vegetarian and eat bacon?



pjlla said:


> I was expecting a loss this week, so was disappointed to see a 0.1 gain yesterday.  I decided to give it another 24 hours and try again.  But as the day went along, I was getting more bloated and could feel ovulation "knocking at the door" so to speak!  Well... after a full 24 hours of fully OP eating.... weighing/measuring my foods, journaling everything, 4 liters of water consumed, 6.4 mile run/walk, and only eating 16 of my allotted 18 daily points... I was UP 3 POUNDS this morning!!   After I got past the initial shock, I can actually chuckle about it.  Obviously it is hormones, water, etc.  Hopefully it will all be gone next Friday.  I don't plan on stepping on the scale again until next Friday (I try hard to stick to once weekly weigh-ins), so we shall see.   Obviously, for the sake of this challenge, I will be going with yesterday's weight!!
> 
> TTYL...............P


Oh that stinks! 

Well, we have had a busy day. We ran this morning--it was a good run as far as runs go, but stinky otherwise. First some guy in a truck in the park swerved towards us to avoid a bike, and I fell off the curb. Thank goodness it was a tiny drop, because that could easily have put an end to my running for several weeks. I tweaked my ankle a tiny bit, but I think it will be fine. Then we were running the path in the park at the end and three ladies were standing in the middle of the path. So I said excuse me ladies on your left and some other women who was walking said--you should have run in the grass, they can stand where they want. Ok.....I told her to mind her own business but she just kept running her mouth. Luckily we were running away from her.  

It was not the calm and relaxing run I was hoping for. And I now have the worst chafing of my life. The temp was in the 50s, and obviously the anti-chafing stuff I have doesn't work at low temps, because I had trouble at the 1/2 over labor day. Here's hoping it clears up by the weekend. We bought vaselline--even though it's gross, I guess that's what I'm using this weekend. 

We are getting organized for our trip. I have a list, so that's calming my anxiety. We are both working half days thursday, and we fly out thursday evening. Everyone needs to be sending good thought that the hurricane that's developing cooperates and doesn't mess up the race! 

Ok that's it for now. We are going to watch the Carolina game tonight! Go gamec--ks! I know it's not dis friendly--but I didn't pick the mascot!


----------



## dvccruiser76

donac said:


> Saturday Question of the Day
> 
> Really 2 questions
> 
> 1. Which classic Disney movie to love to watch over and over again.  I mean from before 1970
> 
> 2. Which more recent movie to do you enjoy watching.
> 
> It could be live action or animation



Let's see...

1. The Parent Trap (1961 version)
2. Beauty and the Beast

I don't particularly care for the 1998 version of the Parent Trap, but I am anxiously awaiting the release of Beauty and the Beast's diamond edition in October


----------



## tggrrstarr

Busy weekend!  Just popping in for a minute then out of work and on to my friends Birthday dinner. Sushi tonight!  Yum. Last night wasn't too bad at the game, but since I didn't have time to exercise at all, I went up a pound. Oh well, I half expected it. Dinner tonight is in calorie budget, plus I walked first thing today and will again later tonight.  Tomorrow is the big super secret meeting at work where I find out what the new product release is. It's supposed to be earth shattering news they imply!  

I'll be back soon!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I thought I came back to the thread last night and replied to a few of you, but I guess I was in my own little world and didnt. The reunion last night went okay. I ate much more than I should have. Why? Because everyone else was. I really need to work on that. I will say this though. My parents drove me, so when I started to realize how bad I was just following everyone and eating more, I called them and had them pick me up. Wasnt the best solution, but a solution nonetheless.

Todays part of the reunion was okay. Im not even sure what I ate. I will attempt to track it, but know that I have a lot of fruits/veggies left to eat for the day. My father planned a light dinner, so thats good and I slept through breakfast, so not too bad. Tomorrow, I may be eating lunch someone other than home too. Im not sure yet. It depends on whether or not my parents decide I can drive myself.

I am going to attempt to catch up with the thread. I am making friends with Word and hoping for the best. I have a feeling Ill be posting my replies in multiple posts.

Need to take measurements today as well.

CC



Rose&Mike said:


> CC--have a great time tonight.
> 
> You know CC I was thinking this earlier. It's kind of an awful way to be forced to watch you eat, but you have such a good attitude about it.
> 
> Well I slept until 8 this morning. It was awesome! I finally feel caught up from the weekend. We had a good run last night I haven't downloaded the garmin yet. We decided for w&d to run a mile walk a minute. And we are not planning on being fast. I fully expect to be slower than the 1/2 over labor day. (Ok, I really want to be faster, but I have to keep telling myself it's not realistic. It's going to be hot.)



Thanks! My eating at the reunion could have been better, but the event itself was fun.

Thanks for the compliment about my attitude!  (You dont want to know what my mom says about my attitude. ) 

Glad you got some extra sleep! Sounds like a good plan for the W & D! 



Cupcaker said:


> Good morning everyone.  I am feeling better today.  Being friday totally helps.  Im down 2.2 this week  gained .2 from yesterday's "food fest".  I dont mind because Im still down 2.2.







goldcupmom said:


> So, in the last week I have:
> 
> Walked 39.03 miles and 135,305 steps
> 
> Eaten 8560 Calories
> 
> Burned 21,058 Calories
> 
> Done 1141 minutes of Moderate Activity
> 
> I've exceeded my water intake daily and journaled every bite.
> 
> And lost.........   .6!!
> 
> Oh, well! It happens!  All too frequently with my weird body.  At least it was a loss!  And if that is what it takes each week to lose .6, I'll still do it!



Im with everyone else, Im guessing youll see a great loss next week! Yep, a loss is a loss. 



pjlla said:


> I'm so glad you found a way to attend the reunion.  You will have so much fun!
> 
> Don't feel bad about Mom and Sis having to help you wash your hair.  You would do the same for them if they needed it, right?  Enjoy the pampering!!
> Pretend you're at the spa!
> 
> OMG!... am I that predictable??!  I just about spit my seltzer on the screen laughing when I saw this!  Have I become the "protein police"??
> 
> And CC... good call on the protein for breakfast!
> 
> Had a good WOG this morning (6.4).  I was able to run 4 of the smaller hills that I walked on Wednesday.  Only cut my time by about 2 minutes, but still...  I figure I am walking a .5 mi warm-up, a .5 mi cool down, and probably another .5 on the big hills and I am running the rest, so not too bad.  I was really dragged out by the time I was done.  I really need to keep myself hydrated without having those pesky bladder issues.... I'm sure that some water would have made it a more bearable run.
> 
> Tonight's dinner was scheduled to be take-out pizza.  I need to plan something else for myself.... maybe Subway?  DD is going to a football game with her boyfriend (YUP.... she officially has a boyfriend)



Like I said, I thought I had replied; I hope I remember everything I was planning to say to you. I took your suggestion and tried to pretend I was at the spa and my sister caught on and called me out on it. 

Glad you liked my comment. I pretty much almost did the same thing when I read your response. 

Great WOG! 

DD has a boyfriend!


----------



## cclovesdis

goldcupmom said:


> Since she was 6 wks old when DS21 got her, I have walked her. And my walks over about 5miles usually involve a 'potty' break at Starbucks as I can hook her leash over one of their umbrella stands & she is safe. It started out that I would drink my latte & give her the foam stuck inside the lid.  Then she would stop & refuse to go any further at the spot where I would give her  the foam.  If I get her a glass of water, she snubs it and waits until I dump it & pour coffee into the cup.  Anymore, it's like her radar is set on Starbucks as she will pull to go there if anywhere near.  She loves coffee here at home, too.  When she smells it brewing, she sits staring at the pot until I give here a bit(decaf, fortunately!)  She also loves Cherry Dr. Pepper, won't touch regular DP or any other soda, just Cherry!  STRANGE DOG!!
> 
> Hope the hair washing wasn't to difficult!  Have fun a the reunion!
> 
> Down .6 here and .4 at WW.  VERY SLOWLY moving, but at least it is something!



What a great story about your dog! ITA though, definitely strange. 

Hair washing was definitely interesting. They took me outside and I tried to get comfortable, but my sister was like, What is she at the spa? The joke was, I tried to wash my hair in the bathtub today and was completely successful. 

Great mentality about your loss! 



Dreamer24 said:


> CC, youre such an incredible support here!



Thank you for saying that! You are quite the inspiration too! I know so many people who refuse to try anything new and you are jumping right in and eating so much more than before! How did freezing the yogurt go? What about C25K? 



Octoberbride03 said:


> At your follow up appt. on Mon. IF you do not get a removable cast, then ask for a cast protector for the tub. Your Dr SHOULD have given you 1 at your first appt.  It will enable you to have your foot in the tub without ruining the cast.  Instructions say to put pantyhose on the cast first but you really don't need to do that.  Do you have a bench for the tub?  That will be so much easier cause even with removable cast you won't be able to put much weight on it.
> 
> Glad your mom got you a wheelchair.  I broke my ankle in the wintertime, and there was NO way my parents were letting me anywhere without it for the first couple of weeks because it was so icy.  Which is how I broke it. HAH!!
> 
> Any advice you need, tips etc.  just pm me or ask here. I spent approximately 9 weeks in the cast and about equal time in PT afterward.  Oh, and the cast weighs a ton so if you haven't already ask Shannon for an excused weigh -in until  you get it off.
> 
> Oh and as long as you aren't sporting stitches under the cast, if you itch scratch it.  Not too much mind you but enough to take the edge off. An untwisted coat hanger should do the job nicely. People lie and tell you its the bone knitting    It is because you can't clean under the cast!.
> 
> I got you covered because I've been there.  I remember. Boy do i remember



Thank you for all the advice!  I will definitely ask the specialist on Monday for a cast protector. Granted, I am hoping for a removable cast then, but I know that a walking cast that cannot get wet is more likely in my future. As long as I dont need crutches.

The wheelchair worked wonderfully last night! Today, I remembered at the last minute that the tables would be too close together to navigate a wheelchair so I went with just my crutches and the go-carts current college students were driving to help others in similar positions get around. Worked well enough. 



tigger813 said:


> I made a plan for the 2nd party tomorrow. Each drink I have will be followed by a big glass of water! I don't want to get dehydrated with the race on Sunday. I'm planning on getting in 2-3 miles in the morning.



I think I missed something. 2 parties in 1 day? Hope you have a great time! 



flipflopmom said:


> So glad you have faith in me!    I am so happy you get to come off some meds!  That will be wonderful!
> 
> I will say that my mental state is better this am.  Being Friday helps.  I am still overwhelmed, but feel a bit more equipped to deal with it.  Maybe losing 7.5 inches helped.  Unfortunately, 3 were from chest area.  Brad calls them the incredible shrinking b**bies.  I guess doing the strength and ab stuff even though I haven't been running helped some.  Maybe it was the realization that only 2 more weeks of this crazy 2nd shift.  Maybe it was being together as a family at the fair.  Maybe it's b/c it's Friday. Heck, I'm beginning to think I am bipolar!
> 
> Fair was fun.  Ran into MIL and FIL, and they paid for one of the girls' wristbands while we were trying to decide what to do about them.  AK found a friend, stepped out of her comfort zone a bit, rode some of the rides she had said she wouldn't.  Sophie wanted to ride them all, little daredevil!  They rode some together.  This was the first year that we let AK walk around with a friend.  Rite of passage.  Made me want to hug them more!  DH decided that these fried balls of dough were cheaper than the funnel cake, got more for his money, so he bought those.  Well, I took a bite and they were NASTY!!!!  Saved me some calories, for sure!  Stayed from 5:30-10pm.



Taryn, you are amazing! I will always have faith in you-and everyone here! So, somehow I must have miscommunicated that my meds were decreased, but I hadnt talked to my dr yet. Well, on Thursday night, my mom picked up a script I had to have called in in tablet form because I couldnt figure out how to pour the liquid form and be on crutches at the same time. So, I read the directions and she lowered my dose! I only have to take it 1x a day now! Im sure you and everyone else can guess how ecstatic I was. 

Glad you were doing better yesterday morning!  Less than 2 more weeks to go! 7.5 inches! Friday! All great. (Not bipolar either. Sore subject with that one. One of the reasons I knew I needed to change doctors was because she decided I have bipolar disorder. Um, no. I have vertigo. She actually told another one of my doctors this diagnosis and then argued that she hadnt said that. Well, okay, but you put me on antipsychotic to help with vertigo? Yeah. Right. Sure. I was told you would help with vertigo. You diagnosed with a major psychiatric disorder. My new doctor had to contain her laughter when she heard about the diagnosis. Probably not professional, but I knew she was real that way, if you KWIW. I dont even have a diagnosis other than occasional vertigo. I dont even think they my diagnosis is vertigo. The doctors call it a symptom. Okay, vent over. Dont worry. You definitely did not offend me. You gave me an opportunity to share something that is important on my journey to a healthier lifestyle and for that, I thank you. ) 

Yeah for MIL and FIL! AK is really growing up! Sophie, . I am the complete opposite. I will barely ride a merry-go-round.

Speaking of AK, has anyone mentioned CAPD? Im not an audiologist, but in all my testing, I had that test done. ADHD had been ruled out and my hearing was all over the place (one day it was normal, another day I had a profound loss in the highest frequencies in my left ear) so my neurotologist recommended this test. Insurance doesnt typically cover it after you turn 18 (or 19), so my mom paid OOP for it. We both felt it was worth it to know for sure, especially since I am a very visual learner and rely on reading and rereading to learn material. Well, that and, not that my mom knew, but that was not the first time a professional recommended the test. It was negative, but Im glad I had the test. Just a thought. 



brinalyn530 said:


> My mom called a little bit ago and informed me that we are meeting friends for dinner (which Im excited about, but wish I had known before I got dressed this morning) and I am so looking forward to the crabcake salad at the place we are going to, so yummy even without dressing!



That crabcake salad sounds delish! I love salad that doesnt require dressing!


----------



## cclovesdis

Connie96 said:


> Well, DD is back at school today and I'm back at work. I'm so far behind, but I had a good day. (Staying off the DIS until late in the day sure didn't hurt my productivity!) And, being back in my routine sure does help with the eating plan. DH is making hamburgers tonight, so I'm looking forward to that. (I splurged and bought sirloin patties, so the burgers should be nice and lean.)



Glad DD is better! 



donac said:


> cclovesdis  Have fun at your reunion
> 
> pjlla  We have 2 Thanksgiving also.  On tday we do dh's family.  On another day in the weekend we usually see my family.  My mom's birthday is the 27th of Nov so her birthday is that weekend.  A couple of years ago her birthday was on Thanksgiving.  My sisters and I cooked the dinner but we first went to a hotel nearby.  My mom had rented some rooms so that we could use the indoor pool.  My mom wanted a pool party for her birthday.  All the kids and the grandkids had a great time in the pool.  My mom had gotten everyone water guns and we had a ball.  There was no one else in the pool so it our own private party.  It was a very memorable birthday.



Thanks!

What a great idea of your moms!  I cant imagine my grandmother ever doing anything that hip (as she likes to say).  



flipflopmom said:


> When I shattered my leg, I had to lay on the kitchen table, and mom called the hairdresser to come help her!!!!  Daddy had to help me get on the table.  BTDT.  Hope it went okay!



It went okay. Interesting is more like it actually. My mom actually considered taking me to the hair dresser to have it washed. But having her come to your house! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I managed to loose another .6lbs.  At least its a loss and not a gain and believe me with the past couple of days I have had Off plan I am thankful for the .6 gone.







Yunchman said:


> So I am making a boneless skinless chicken breast with homemade salsa on top and melted reduced fat pepper jack cheese on top of that but I have no idea what to make for a side? I am making corn for a vegetable side but I need an additional side.



ITA with what pjlla said! I actually dont like corn very much. I do, however, think broccoli should be eaten with every meal. I also think salad is an entrée and chicken is a side dish so Im probably not the best help here. Good luck!



Cupcaker said:


> quick post- I saw round trip airfare to orlando was cheap from lax ($160!!!!!) so I had to book.  I called my bf and told him youre not saying no, we are going to disneyworld.  so im leaving to wdw in two weeks  oct 4-7. my first food and wine festival.  lots of work to do between now and then.  I will be working 24/7 so that everything is taken care of before I leave letting me relax on my vacation.  !



 Enjoy!



Michele1377 said:


> Flood update -
> 2nd quote was what the insurance company wanted - they would peel back the carpet, pull up the padding, after the carpet was dried they would re-install - as for the walls, they said they would pull up the baseboards and put some blowers down there to dry things out -
> All that for over $1000 - and I have a $500 deductible -
> So, Paul and I decided to pull up the carpet and throw it out, pull off the baseboards, dry things out and then use the $500 we would have spent for the deductible toward new carpeting b/c I am not to sure of the "dry out the carpet" plan - I feel it will take long to dry and it will get mildewy -
> So much for insurance - I don't think new carpet will cost too very much - the room isn't huge -



Sounds like a great plan! I think someone else already said it, but sometimes its not worth it to use your insurance. 



pjlla said:


> Evening friends!  I hit the grocery store to the tune of almost $200!  But I am well stocked now... apples, bananas, grapes, watermelon, lettuce, spinach, peppers, broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini, carrots, hummus (roasted garlic...YUM), tabouli salad, SO MUCH YUMMY STUFF!
> 
> In fact, I couldn't decide what to have for dinner, so I had a bit of a lot of stuff.... I had a big bowl of zucchini, and then I toasted an everything Bagel Thin.  I topped one half with refried beans and a 1/2 srvg of mexican cheese and broiled it to make my mexican "brown" pizza.  Then I topped the other half with 1 Tb. of garlic hummus and 1 Tb. of tabouli salad!  Spicy and mediterranean and so yummy!  The mexican pizza half was hot and the hummus have was cool... interesting contrast!  Loved them both.  Hope the sodium level wasn't too high, as I will be making a "do-over" on the scale tomorrow.  Not sure it will show any improvement, but I wanted to give it a try. (Ovulation bloat has started... I can tell by the way I feel  )



$200!  I think Id be headless if I spent that much. Well, maybe if I bought 2 weeks worth of food. What a creative dinner! I dont have nearly that kind of creativity.

Heat. It was probably 90 yesterday and is easily 85 now.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Well it's been a really long and bad week. My DS seems to have recovered, but I ended up with a sinus infection as well
> 
> After my DS had a good 5 or 6 night stretch of sleeping in his crib all night, he ended up with another sinus infection, which landed him in my bed every night since then. Then by the end of last week I started off with the usual symptoms.... itchy throat in the morning, etc.
> 
> By the beginning of the week I had a full blown sinus infection.
> 
> Now, I know I had been forewarned many times about how my son would pick up everything at daycare, but no one ever warned me that I'd get sick all the time too
> 
> We made an appt. with an Ear Nose and Throat specialist for my DS for the end of October. He constantly has a runny nose and has had a good 3 or 4 sinus infections and he's only 14 months old.
> 
> Then (speaking of not putting myself first) I was at the doctors for my own sinus infection when she told me that I should be seeing an ENT specialist as well since I've had 3 or 4 sinus infections since he was born too. I also started snoring when I got pregnant and haven't stopped and started having allergies this year too. So, maybe she's right.
> 
> Grrrr... Not exactly what I was wanting to hear, but probably true just the same.
> 
> So, as a result, I've been slow in catching up and honestly had to skim quite a bit b/c I was overwhelmed with how far behind I was on the boards here, but I am back.
> 
> My first week I ended up doing my walking at home video 4 times and ended up maintaining since I ate terrible labor day weekend while my MIL was here. Week 2 I did my walk at home video 5 times, bumped myself up to the 2 mile video midweek and ended up with a loss of 2.5 lbs. This week I kept up with the 2 mile video, but only did it 3 times, b/c I was run down. I did walk 2 nights with my DH and DS, which was a little extra, but not enough b/c I ended up gaining 1/2 a pound
> 
> So, I'm on amoxicillin and back on the wagon. Hopefully this will be a better week. Time to reply to some older posts.



Hope you feel better soon! 

Also, not to pry, but you are from the Boston area. Is the ENT out of Mass Eye and Ear? I have heard from many people that the drs there are the best. A family my sister baby-sits for had their son evaluated there and was so happy with the results. I understand that many people from CT go there as well. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hope you feel better soon



Thanks! I kept telling people today that it looks much worse than it really is. I really am counting my blessings. I didnt faint or have vertigo. I only broke 1 bone. Etc.


----------



## cclovesdis

corinnak said:


> It was kind of a busy day for me today.  I went to my first WW meeting since July.  I am still too close to the top of my range, so I felt I couldn't wear jeans to weigh in if I had a hope of going as a "free" lifetime member.  So I put on tights and a lightweight short skirt, lightweight blouse...no watch.  All sort of silly



Im sorry, but this had me laughing. It so sounds like something I would do. 



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Hey oh, I'm back to trying to lose weight after some medical issues.
> I found out through it that one of the things I have is Type 2 Diabetes so it is a good idea that I lose the weight for my health.



Hi Kailey! I hope you are feeling okay. Sorry about the Type 2. 



flipflopmom said:


> She's so much more reserved when it comes to stuff like that.  Sophie will do anything.  I told Brad that I am glad their roles are like that, having an overly cautious big sister made it easier to let the 2 of them ride the ferris wheel together without us.  AK was so scared Sophie would stand up, fall, etc. that she had a death grip on her body the whole time!!!!



I love AK and Ive never met her! 



my3princes said:


> I'm not looking forward to weighing in tomorrow.  Between the camping trip which included my birthday (cheesecake) and the stress I've had this week, I don't think it will show a loss, I'm hoping for only a small gain.  TOM came, 5 days late and I was told by a temp agency that I was "unemployable" becasue I have a 7 years "gap" in my work history.  Now mind you I worked at the restaurant all 7 of those years that I was a SAHM, but because it was not in the field of work that I have my degree in, I guess it doesn't count.   What is wrong with this world that we live in?  Why do we penalize Mother's for choosing to stay home with their kids.







mommyof2Pirates said:


> The PTA dance last night was interesting.  Most of the kids had a blast.  Ryan was a wall flower.  He was so darn nervous.  Only one girl was there from his class and he acted like he didnt know her.  She came over to him and was like "Ryan why are you being shy to me your not shy to me at school"  She wanted him to dance but he said no.  I kept encouraging him to go out and dance with the kids and I guess I said cmon if you go out and have a good time and then we can get a snack to take him and it will be fun.  Apparently he took it as if he doesnt go out and dance he couldnt pick a snack.  I didnt realize the pressure I had put on him.  He was standing there all tense and said he would go out during the next song.  then he ran out on the floor and almost got run into by an older kid, and was looking around like he didnt know what to do.  He came running back over in tears and was honestly shaking.  OMG it broke my heart.  He said he really tried but didnt know who to dance with, and that he was upset I wouldnt get him a snack.  So needless to say we got them snacks and went home.
> 
> Not what I expected.  but I guess as a kindergartner it was too overwhelming.  I feel like I got the bad mother of the year award.



You are not a bad mother. Sorry about Ryan. ITA with what Taryn said to you. K is a big transition year. He is having so many new opportunities and you are being a great mom by helping him out through them all. 

Good luck tomorrow! 



donac said:


> Saturday Question of the Day
> 
> Really 2 questions
> 
> 1. Which classic Disney movie to love to watch over and over again.  I mean from before 1970
> 
> 2. Which more recent movie to do you enjoy watching.
> 
> It could be live action or animation
> 
> Have a great day.  I will be on later when I get home from pillowcases.



Um, I dont have an answer to the first question. Maybe Snow White. Was that before 1970? Sorry. My first major Disney movie was The Little Mermaid. I watched it at a slumber party. I remember feeling all special that I got to watch a movie and be at a slumber party in the same day and then I fell asleep before it ended. 



lisah0711 said:


> I have the weigh in for my BL challenge today and then we are seeing Cirque du Soleil in Spokane.  See you all tomorrow!



Have a great day! Enjoy Cirque! 



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I am happy  to report that I finally ran again!  I did not fully realize that it had been 2 weeks  until I started running.  I wanted to go for 5, but decided to stick with 4 after my hiatus.  Man, oh man, did it hurt so good.  I feel so much more empowered.
> 
> Also weighed this am.  I am bad about forgetting now that I have to take Beamer out so early.  At 4:30, all I can think about is coffee.  By the time I remember, I've had about 8-16 oz of the mind and body altering stuff and don't want to step on the scale.  Can I get a  for a 4lb loss this week?  And that's since Sunday!  I got rid of 3 pounds I gained last week, plus one!  The tummy bug Tues. probably helped, but it is what I needed to kick start me back into losing mode!  10 POUNDS TO GOAL, BABY!  2 pounds to 65 clippie.  I'd love to get that off this week, so if someone asks me at Brad's reunion I can say 65!



 for 4 lbs and running!

Really, you are signing off? (Sorry, I had to) 



jbm02 said:


> Popping in before heading out to DS's JV football game this morning.  I was not here last night because I was at my 20th law school reunion.  It ws the first time I had been back since 1990 and surprise! everyone pretty much looked the same.  All but one or two were pretty much instantly recognizable (although I shoul have reviewed my yearbook before going!!  LOL).  Fun night and other than one small glass of wine, I didn't go nuts with the appetizers!! Yay!!



Nice job at the reunion! Glad you enjoyed yourself (but not too much)! 



tigger813 said:


> Good morning!QUOTE]
> 
> Have a great day Tracey!
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing this cc.  I know for me, even though I've gained through come challenges, if I wasn't coming here and getting the support, I would have gained so much more.  It is a lifelong challenge, and we are going to reach our weight goals, no matter how long it takes.  And we're going to have lots of fun along the way.  It is the journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely! It is the journey. I love that!
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ran 7 miles this morning and now we are getting ready to go to the cabin.  We are just going to pull our boat our for winterizing and pack up some extra items.  We will have to go back up north the next weekend to finish everything.  So this means driving 3 hours today, working hard and then driving home early tomorrow.
> 
> We are coming home early because we have so much going on that we need to get ready for the week.
> 
> I have a 7:30 AM interview for a long term subbing position Monday morning.  It would mean 6 weeks at one school in the same classroom at teacher contract pay.  I really need to get this position.  Not only for the money but just mentally.  I have been surprised at how hard it has been for me mentally to not have a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a busy weekend you have already had!
> 
> Good luck with your interview! I am keeping you in my thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> Worfiedoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I ran 3M in the morning, cut short because I needed to take dh to work, and 4 wasn't going to work. I felt a bit guilty, and when I got home I did 2M more. This sounds good, but it was clearly a mistake. I hit 6M today and it started to feel really hard. I made myself stick it out for 10M, but lesson learned -- do what I can Friday and stop, no going back for more. I also ate really well yesterday, and I have a good plan through lunch today. Not sure what dinner will bring, but I'm determined to not have "Monday Morning Regret", which is a weekly occurrence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like all is well, but please dont push yourself too much!
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today has been pretty good, I think.  For breakfast I had a bowl of cereal, hard boiled egg whites and a banana.  With that, I had a glass of water (16 oz) and my coffee drink which includes a cup of skim milk.  I wasnt able to have a snack because I was teaching.  For lunch I had ½ baked potato with cheddar and a slice of bacon and a little sour cream, strawberries and my yogurt is in the freezer so I will try that before going to t he gym.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did things go at the gym?
> 
> *Pamela*- Got to love being a woman! Glad you are taking it in stride!
> 
> 
> 
> JOANNEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, I feel your pain, not working for the first time since my kids went back to school is making me crazy. I liked it at first but it is getting boring. If we hadn't already paid for our cruise we would have cancelled. But DH insisted!! I just worry about every penny I spend now, since I don't know how long it will take to find a new job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CptJackSparrowsGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support and encouragement.
> I've been trying to eat better like I've been told and so far I've only had to take pills instead of needles.  I haven't gotten to testing my blood yet.  I haven't learned how at this time, but I'm going to be going to classes to learn what I need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classes sound great! Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I see that some of you have posted since I started this around 3:15 this afternoon. I'll attempt to catch up later. I need to rest my foot a bit.
Click to expand...


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Kailey! I hope you are feeling okay. Sorry about the Type 2.



Thanks, I'm feeling ok and just moving along in life


----------



## donac

Good evening everyone.  We had an okay day of sewing.  We only had 5 people of sewing.  Two who came were excited about sewing 5 pillowcases by lunch time.   I am able to sew 5 in about 45 minutes.  Even though we we still sewed 60 pillowcases and had 150 donated ahead of time so we had 210 for todays total.  

pjlla It was still pretty warm here today.  Supposed to cool off tomorrow.  Glad everyone likes the new carpet you picked out. 

cupcaker I am so envious of a spur of the moment trip.  Have fun

dreamer24  your food for today sound pretty good.

dvccruiser  Hope you are feeling better.  I went through the same kind of thing for a year and a half.  I not only got sinus but ear infections and lost my voice several times.  I did got to an ENT.  Nose sprays and a couple of doses of antibiotices helped.

my3princes  What is the big E?  Sorry about the employment agency.  The most organized person in the world is a woman.  Try another agency.

corinnak good job at catching it at 5 pounds.  It must be fun to walk into a store and try on clothes. 

captjacksparrowsgirl  welcome back   Good luck getting the diabetes under control.

flipflopmom hope you got your house clean

momof2pirates good luck with the race on Sunday.  It sounds like an awesome race.  I have heard about it for the last couple of years. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY redwalker

lisah0711 hope you have fun at Cirque

jbm02 and cclovesdis  Glad you both had fun at your reunions. 

tigger813  hope you had fun at the party.

mikamah  I would think the holidays would be hard without your mom. 

jenanderson  good luck Monday morning with your interview.  I will think of you as I start my first class Monday morning. 

worfiedoodles Superbowl for Thanksgiving sounds like fun.  I wish I could pull that off.   I always buy my halloween candy on my way home from school.

joannel  hope you find a new job soon. 

rose&mike  I don't know why people block an entire walkway and then don't move when someone was coming..  Good luck getting ready for the trip

tgrrstarr  you will have to tell us what new product is being introduced. 

Welll it is time for me to get off.  My feet hurt and I don't know why.  Off to finish a book.  I just found out who the killer was but I don't know how they are going to tie things up.

QOTD  Many of you have mentioned many of my favorites.  Early I love The Parent Trap (Haley Mills and Brian Keith and Maureen O'Hara)  and also 101 Dalmations (cartoon version)

New ones I love Beauty and the Beast  which was ds2's first movie.  He was very small and started to cry during the dance scene.  we were in the back of the theater and just rocked him and watched the end of the movie.  we also love TS 1, 2, and 3.  For TS3  ds2 emailed us and told he was coming home for the weekend.  Maybe we could do a family movie night.  So we went with both my sons and ds1's gf.  And yes I cried.

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## Dreamer24

I believe we hit about 90 today!  It's crazy!

Thanks to everyone for checking in on me.  The remainder of my day was good.  My "frozen yogurt" was ok.  I wouldn't say I enjoyed it but I didn't not like it either.  For dinner I had wheat pasta with baked chicken, broccolini and tomato sauce.  The tomato sauce is homemade so there is no sugar like a lot of jarred sauces.  My dessert tonight was actually a mickey rice crispy treat.  My little niece brought me a bunch home from Disney because she knows I love them.  130 empty calories but the only really bad thing I ate today so I am ok with that.  I had also had peanuts, an apple, carrots and an orange around for a snack too but I just wasn't hungary enough.

Rose, I ate breakfast at 7:30 and when I was on my way home at 11:45, I noticed I was starving.  Before that, I didn't notice feeling hungary at all.  I'm not sure if it was the protein or just the fact that I was on the ice and didn't have time to notice if I was hungary.  When I try it on a work day, I'll have a better idea.

Pjilla, broccolini was my new vegetable.  It's definitely one I can work in.  I'll definitely try to work in your idea of veggies with breakfast.  That's a completely foreign concept to me!  I grew up as a waffles/bacon/fruit for breakfast and to be perfectly honest,  tastycakes were often breakfast.  It's definitely going to take time to learn to treat the waffles as only an occassional breakfast.  I think you are the healthiest most balanced eater I've ever met!  How do you determine the number of calories and proper balance for things?  When I am good about journaling, I track calories and fiber so today I also recorded the protein.  I was just under 1600 calories, 24 grams of fiber and 80 grams of protein.  I also had around 80 - 90 ounces of water.  Where should I be?

CC - I'm sorry the reunion was tough for you.  My C25k was good.  I'm a slow runner but I made it through all 8 60 second runs.  the gym was good.


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Good morning.  I went to bed early last night so I never read all the posts since then.
> 
> I only have one minute to post.  I have to pick a friend to go sew for the day.
> 
> Saturday Question of the Day
> 
> Really 2 questions
> 
> 1. Which classic Disney movie to love to watch over and over again.  I mean from before 1970
> 
> 2. Which more recent movie to do you enjoy watching.
> 
> It could be live action or animation
> 
> Have a great day.  I will be on later when I get home from pillowcases.



1.  Snow White
2.  Cars



dvccruiser76 said:


> Enjoy the Big E! We went last weekend and it was nice and spacious, not too crowded during the day. It looks like today will be nice weather like last Saturday too.



The Big E is the Eastern States Exposition in Springfield, MA.  It is a huge fair that includes Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, Massachusetts, Connecticut and Rhode Island.  Today was very very hot and the fairgrounds were packed.  I mean wall to wall people.  You really couldn't move.  Worse then a holiday in the Magic Kingdom.  We had a good day, but it would have been much more enjoyable if we could have seen some of the exhibitions without people standing in front of us.  I could not believe how many food booths there were   I did very well though, I had 1/4 piece of fried dough, one mini doughnut and a few apple slices (healthy).  We had grilled ham when we got home so food wise I was OP.  I also got in a ton of walking, not to mention sweating from the sheer heat.



jenanderson said:


> I have a 7:30 AM interview for a long term subbing position Monday morning.  It would mean 6 weeks at one school in the same classroom at teacher contract pay.  I really need to get this position.  Not only for the money but just mentally.  I have been surprised at how hard it has been for me mentally to not have a job.
> 
> Well, this is all I have time for and I am sorry for that.  I am reading and following along.  I wish I had more time to post but right now that just can't happen every day.
> 
> Happy Healthy Weekend to you all!
> Jen



Good Luck.  I truly hope you get the position



Rose&Mike said:


> I went back to work last year after not working at all for 4 years, and it was so hard. I ended up volunteering first and that's how I got my job. I know you have a busy schedule, but if you have a place in my mind that you want to work at, it might be worth a shot. I would have never been offered this position if I hadn't volunteered there first. And you would think that waitressing would count for something. I got turned down for a job sorting movies for netflix because with my college degree I was underqualified. It was such a humbling experience. Hang in there.



Thanks for the suggestion.  Unfortunately none of the businesses I'm considering are in need of volunteers.  I do volunteer with several organizations and have included them on my resume.


Lisa  thank you for you perspective from an employers viewpoint.  I know that someone will appreciate the fact that I stayed home with my kids and that I still held down a part time job.  Waitressing is not an easy job at all and hopefully perspective employers will realize that I'm a very hard worker, if nothing else from that job.



Redwalker  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Octoberbride03

OK, drive by post.  Its a work weekend, and I don't normally post, but I want to not fall too far behind, and keep points up for HH.  

Its been a busy Saturday with work and church.  Driving is going well and parking is getting better.  Feeling more relaxed with and trained my right ankle to be accepting of switching from gas to brakes. (That's the 1 i broke that has all the hardware in it).  

Hope everybody is having a great weekend.  Will drop in again tomorrow sometime after work.


----------



## Cupcaker

I had a dentist appointment today.  Im so glad to get it over with.  Its so hot, I had to put on the AC.  Im hoping to get some school work done today.  I put on Julie & Julia to play in the background.  The DVD has so much extra stuff as bonus features.  Im going to go visit my grandma tomorrow.  I just wanted to stop in and say hi.  Hope everyone is having an OP weekend.



flipflopmom said:


> That's a great reward!  I never reward myself, for anything.  We have a trip to Disney's Hilton Head Island resort planned for New Year's Eve,
> 
> afterwards she said "Sheez mom, you were right, that was nothing."  The look on her face during the drop, however....



That sounds like a really fun New Year's.  Have you been there before?

Kids faces say it all!  What a fun time!



my3princes said:


> What is wrong with this world that we live in?  Why do we penalize Mother's for choosing to stay home with their kids.



SAHM is one of the hardest jobs I can imagine.  There is so much that goes into it.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have the tunnel to towers 5K in NYC tomorrow and we are leaving at 430am.



Have a safe trip and run.



donac said:


> Saturday Question of the Day
> 
> 1. Which classic Disney movie to love to watch over and over again.  I mean from before 1970
> 
> 2. Which more recent movie to do you enjoy watching.



1.  Alice in Wonderland.
2.  Right now Im still into Enchanted.  I can watch that over and over and still laugh...and get grossed out with the roaches.



lisah0711 said:


> *Cupcaker,*  on a last minute trip!  Put a plan in place to get yourself right back on track when you return so no matter what happens on vacation you are ready to get back on that wagon!



Thats a good idea, thanks!  I have lots of planning to do.



jenanderson said:


> I have a 7:30 AM interview for a long term subbing position Monday morning.



I'll be praying for you.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I still have not seen TS3.


I was one of those crying in the movie theater.  It definitely is a must see!



pjlla said:


> I haven't shared the recipe because it is such a WW "basic" I guess I feel like everyone knows it.
> 
> 1 spice cake mix
> 1 15 oz can of pumpkin puree (NOT pumpkin pie filling)
> 1 C water
> 
> Mix all.  Bake according to cake mix directions.  Makes 24 muffins at 2 pts each.



Thanks for sharing.  I will definitely make these for my pumpkin carving party.  Glad you found a carpet you all like.



Rose&Mike said:


> We are there from the Sept 30-Oct 5 (we leave late on the 5th.) We're staying at BWV and I have MK in our plans for Monday night.



Maybe we can meet up if you have time.  Sorry to hear about the run.  It must be frustrating since it is so close to the race.  That lady was crazy.



Dreamer24 said:


> I believe we hit about 90 today!  It's crazy!


  We're at 102!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Well, today ended up being an okay day. No exercise. I was thinking about doing some, but that plan got scrapped now that I have a headache and feel like I'm going to throw up. The headache is unusual, but the stomach, well, that's easy. I had too much milk.

A few minutes for some quick replies and then off to bed.

CC

Taryn- Sounds like you had a great, OP day! Glad to hear AK is eating something else! 

Rose- Sorry about your run. Some people just don't get it, do they. Hope your ankle is ok! 



tggrrstarr said:


> Tomorrow is the big super secret meeting at work where I find out what the new product release is. It's supposed to be earth shattering news they imply!



Hope it is as excting as they say it is! 



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Thanks, I'm feeling ok and just moving along in life



Like Taryn said, keep posting. 



donac said:


> Even though we we still sewed 60 pillowcases and had 150 donated ahead of time so we had 210 for todays total.



 That's great! You are so generous with your time and I'm assuming money (you donate the material too, right?). 



Dreamer24 said:


> Thanks to everyone for checking in on me.  The remainder of my day was good.  My "frozen yogurt" was ok.  I wouldn't say I enjoyed it but I didn't not like it either.  For dinner I had wheat pasta with baked chicken, broccolini and tomato sauce.  The tomato sauce is homemade so there is no sugar like a lot of jarred sauces.  My dessert tonight was actually a mickey rice crispy treat.  My little niece brought me a bunch home from Disney because she knows I love them.  130 empty calories but the only really bad thing I ate today so I am ok with that.  I had also had peanuts, an apple, carrots and an orange around for a snack too but I just wasn't hungary enough.
> 
> Rose, I ate breakfast at 7:30 and when I was on my way home at 11:45, I noticed I was starving.  Before that, I didn't notice feeling hungary at all.  I'm not sure if it was the protein or just the fact that I was on the ice and didn't have time to notice if I was hungary.  When I try it on a work day, I'll have a better idea.
> 
> Pjilla, broccolini was my new vegetable.  It's definitely one I can work in.  I'll definitely try to work in your idea of veggies with breakfast.  That's a completely foreign concept to me!  I grew up as a waffles/bacon/fruit for breakfast and to be perfectly honest,  tastycakes were often breakfast.  It's definitely going to take time to learn to treat the waffles as only an occassional breakfast.  I think you are the healthiest most balanced eater I've ever met!  How do you determine the number of calories and proper balance for things?  When I am good about journaling, I track calories and fiber so today I also recorded the protein.  I was just under 1600 calories, 24 grams of fiber and 80 grams of protein.  I also had around 80 - 90 ounces of water.  Where should I be?
> 
> CC - I'm sorry the reunion was tough for you.  My C25k was good.  I'm a slow runner but I made it through all 8 60 second runs.  the gym was good.



I'm thinking that the protein helped. I definitely need to try broccolini. It sounds like the new "veggie in town." I use Sparkpeople to help track how many/much calories, carbs, protein, fat, fiber, sodium, and calcium I eat/drink in a day. It provides me with recommendations. I decreased my sodium and increased (just a bit) my calcium goals but kept the rest of the recommendations. Based on my recommendations, your totals sound fine, but again, that is based on me. DNiece sounds adorable!

Glad you were successful with C25K! I actually found W2 easier than W1. A few others have said that as well. 

Reunion wasn't too bad. I hope I didn't exaggerate it.  The food options were various wraps, potato chips, potato salad (the amount of mayo was ), pasta salad, pretzels, party mix, various candy, and cupcakes. I think the healthiest option was a bag of pretzels. I really want to have more of a say in the menu next year. So basically, nothing was particularly filling, and everyone was constantly hungry and eating. I looked out of the ordinary not having a plate in my hand or lap. I think what also made me less than thrilled was that today's menu wasn't too healthy either and I'm really trying to work on my eating. One thing I continue to struggle with is when the options are out of my control. I know that there will be times when I could have to go days when my options are out of my control, so I am definitely working on this.


----------



## goldcupmom

Got in 7.59 miles today, have run errands all day.  Trying to read thru what I need to catch up on and can't focus.  Time for bed!  Weekends are hard to get on the computer as DD's BF sleeps over since he works north of us about 18 miles and lives with his grandma who lives about 30 miles south.  Easier on him since he works til 3 a.m. on weekends.  And he sleeps on the daybed in my 'office' - computer room.

I'll NEVER EVER QUIT trying to make it to goal weight and getting healthier!  You shouldn't either!!


----------



## flipflopmom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY REDWALKER!!!!

Good party.  AK got sad missing Daddy at the end, but otherwise fun!  I had it clean, now it's not.  Night everyone!

CC, OH CC - 
  sez: "Taryn is signing off for the night."


----------



## 50sjayne

Fav older--Fantasia. My first thought was Robinhood but it's '73. I watch Fantasia every year when I'm wrapping presents. I'd say Fantasia 2000 would be my next favorite although the part with the ark kind of ruins it for me even though it's cute and well done. It just kind of disappoints me as subject matter. 

Keeping busy here as fall is kind of our spring cleaning season because we see more people in the house in the fall than at any other time due to Halloween and T-Day. Am in the middle of doing some kind of intense anti- kitty hoodlums cleaning, cleaning out a closet and scrubbing it out with vinegar. Then natures miracle. Hopefully this will work-- I have some repeat offenders spray in there, I think it's probably the feet smell...lol. 
The kittens are all really playing with each other. It's occuring to me I have my avatar _happening _right now lol. 

Been on craigs list a lot lately have found some good stuff. I've been spending a lot of time lately looking for supplies for candle making--have actually found a lot of stuff. I case the places while I'm there though of course-- have found some really cool stuff. Today I found a 2 story cat house? with sisal on each side that's pretty nice for $10. And I've managed to collect a bunch of great books on wine--all pretty recent except for the wine for dummies which was late 90's. Found a nice wood wine rack-- tall- for $6 today-- score! Haven't found much Halloween stuff yet but it's hard to come across anything we don't already have-- and I'm really very picky. Husband found a humongous blow up cat at Walgreens though--it is huge-- and it's head rotates..It's $50 but he goes there almost every day on his lunch and the 'gals gave him their discount lol. 
Since I got the truck I'm kind of in the mindset that I can haul stuff now, so far haven't really needed it but today proudly had the wine rack and the cat furniture in the back lol. 
Probably all this activity has helped me do a maintain that was actually a little below this week! 134.8. Have to say something for shopping thrift shops-- it's kind of like the wine-- very satisfying. Also exhausting the way I do it lol-- there's no corner in the store I leave unturned. 

**P.S. Lisa H--Found a wonderful book on Port today!


----------



## Connie96

Howdy folks!

I got up early this morning for a long run. It was a good run covering 8.33 miles in 1 hr 30 mins. I'm pretty happy with that - especially because it was SO humid. Ate totally on plan today until dinner. We went out to eat with my sisters and their families. I ordered a salad and it was great but when my salad was gone, I started eating what was left of the kids' nachos. Oh well. 

Anyway... I'm beat. Check y'all tomorrow.


----------



## donac

Question of the Day 

Disney's theme for the next year is "Let the Memories Begin"  What is your best Disney memories.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Taryn,* way to go on the 7+ inches and 10 pounds to go!   You've been having such a horrible time lately and you still made it all happen for you with your health goals!  

Glad that you had fun at your reunion, *Jude!*

*Saturday Question of the Day

Really 2 questions 

1. Which classic Disney movie to love to watch over and over again. I mean from before 1970

2. Which more recent movie to do you enjoy watching.*

1.  Cinderella!  

2.  Pirates!   

*Tracey,* how was the party last night? 

And *Redwalker,* how was your birthday?

*Kathy,* I always love that story about Michael and the "great day." 

*jenanderson,*  for you for your interview tomorrow!

*Maria,* great plan for Thanksgiving!    Isn't there ususally a virtual 5K on the WISH events side of the board?

The Cirque du Soleil that we saw was "Alegria."  It was an excellent show.  The performers are amazing!  And not an ounce of body fat on any of 'em!    We had a very good time.

*pjlla,* sorry about the crazy fluctuations but at least you know what is causing them.    I think it was wise woman corinnak who once said those fluctuations are "interesting."  

*JOANNEL,* 



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Thanks everyone for the support and encouragement.
> I've been trying to eat better like I've been told and so far I've only had to take pills instead of needles.  I haven't gotten to testing my blood yet.  I haven't learned how at this time, but I'm going to be going to classes to learn what I need to know.



Kailey, the important thing is that you know what is going on now and can learn what you can do to take care of yourself.    That is a big step in the right direction and I bet that you will start to feel better.

*Rose,* pixidust: that the race goes forward next week.  You'll be at WDW -- it's a great place to be no matter what the weather is!  

*tggrrstarr,* you probably can't tell us the big secret but maybe you can tell us if it is earth shattering or not?  

*CC,* glad that you had a good time at the reunion!

*Deb,*  somewhere there is a job there for you where they will appreciate all your experience.

*Maureen,* glad that you are making progress with the driving!  

*Cupcaker,* 102!    You are making me worried for our DL trip soon.

Speaking of which, DS was very disappointed about having to cancel our cruise so I told him about the mother/son Disneyland trip coming up.  That helped with the angst and also let him go into full bore planning mode, which does a mama's heart proud!  

BRB with the rest of my replies.


----------



## lisah0711

50sjayne said:


> P.S. Lisa H--Found a wonderful book on Port today!



Sounds yummy!    I still haven't found that port that we had that was the tawny port.  I will have to go back by the wine bar and see what the brand is.  It is getting to be port weather here in the NW, as you know.  I think of you all every time I hear the music to Pixar Play Parade on my internet radio!  

Susan and I got to have a little Dis meet when we were at DL in June.  We had a great time and I can tell you she looks wonderful! 

Does that Feliway work?  I guess it might be kind of hard to plug it in the closet, though.  

Great run, *Connie96!*



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Disney's theme for the next year is "Let the Memories Begin"  What is your best Disney memories.



Boy, this is a toughie!  Thanks to growing up in Anaheim and working at Disneyland, I have a ton of great memories at Disneyland.  It's hard to pick just one!

We were in a stationary car and had to ask to be taken off of the Sun Wheel (aka Mickey's spinning wheel o' death) because it was a Santa Ana and the wind was blowing 50 mph and scared all three of us at DCA.

At WDW one would be Wishes dessert party that we did in December when we were there with my Mom and sister.  

I imagine that the Princess will be one of my special Disney memories, too.

We are lucky to have so many great memories at Disney! 

Have a great day all!


----------



## tggrrstarr

lisah0711 said:


> *JOANNEL,*
> 
> 
> *tggrrstarr,* you probably can't tell us the big secret but maybe you can tell us if it is earth shattering or not?



I half expect I"ll be made to sign a confidentiality agreement!  The release will be mid October, so we won't have long before I'll be allowed to tell.  And yes, I will be able to say if it is in fact earthshattering!  I've been working for Bose for five years, and they have never released a product in this manner of secrecy before.  They are really building it up for us employess.  In fact, they renovated our theater and only the store manager is  allowed to see the changes.  Its padlocked.

I have two days of catching up to do, and maybe 3 QOTD!  I'm gonna try to do a couple now, I may be missing Friday's.  I'll have to double check.  Oh, and first -HH- *I'll Never Give Up!!!*  I have observed people around me who have, or who don't want to make the Life Changing diet, just the for now diet.  I am learning from what I see.

I wanted to go back to Friday night at the Indians game.  I had said I was going to splurge on a hamburger.  When I got to the grill, the hot dogs looked so good!  So I chose that instead of the hamburger.  It tasted so good.  But it made me sick later.  Now I know, no more stadium hotdogs!  It just takes one experience like this to reinforce my (much) better eating.  I had also eaten some carved turkey, three onion rings, one french fry (yep, only 1!) and some peanuts.  Drank 1 diet pepsi, then transitioned to water to finish my quota for the day.  I did make one unexpected splurge, a very small bowl of mint chocolate chip.  Did not regret that.  I had just enough to be satisfied, but not so much I felt guilty.  My friend, who keeeps saying she wants to lose weight (I don't think she can keep to a plan for more than three weeks) had 3 bowls!  (I even stopped the girl from filling my bowl all the way!!) 
I had mentioned yesterday that I woke up and gained a pound from the lack of exercise on Friday.  Well I am proud to say all my hard work of calorie budgeting and extra exercise yesterday helped me lose it!  I was back to my Friday weigh in weight!  

Last night was dinner at restaurant I hadn't been to in years, but I remember it being very good.  A little place that isn't very well known, but it is on the fancy side.  It was a birthday gathering for a friend, and I had stalked out the menu online before hand and chosen my dinner and estimated my calories.  
I chose Wakkiki Sushi - coconut shrimp, cucumber & avacodo topped with Kiwi and a pina colada coulis.  Yum!  I also traded a piece of mine for my friend's French Toast sushi.  Yep, I said french toast!  It had some type of egg (Tomago?), bacon, scallion, cinnamon sugar sprinkle and Raspberry coulis.  OMG!  This was amazing!  The only reason I didn't order it was because of the bacon! 
 I didn't even want to eat my entree after all this yummy sushi.  I ate half of my grilled salmon, all of my snap peas, and just a bit of the rice pilaf.  I really didn't like the rice.  I even ate all of my husbands snap peas.  My only complaint was the salmon was a little tiny bit rare.  I love rare steak but hate rare fish.  Go figure.  

Today is difficult again.  I work at one, then its straight through to the meeting at seven.  They are ordering pizza and wings.  I tried to get them to order wraps, but it was too expensive for the amount of food.  Yeah, if you're comparing it to pizza!  You can get lots of pizza for cheap, doesn't make it a better deal.  I find that in these situations, as long as I preplan my calories, I can make the best of it.  Oh, and as long as I burn some crazy calories!  Off for some Kickboxing P90x style.  I will try to get the QOTD in while I am at work!


----------



## tigger813

Hopping on quickly!

Party was amazing! We had a crazy day! DH's Uncle's party was good too.

I have to say I didn't really eat much yesterday. I drank quite a bit at the party but not a ton. I drank water between drinks as I planned and water before going to bed. Only got about 3 hours of sleep so the 5K could be interesting.

Got home about 30 minutes ago and made myself a Greek yogurt and strawberry smoothie so I could get some protein in. I'm also going to have a protein bar before I head over to the race in about an hour.

Need to run and shower and get ready. I had 3 glasses of water when I got up this morning as I had a slight headache. We danced a ton last night so the weekend gain shouldn't be too bad. May go get some food after the race. DH isn't feeling well so not sure if DD2 will make it to watch me run. Hoping my next door neighbor is going to watch so she can stand with her while I run.

TTFN


----------



## jbm02

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Disney's theme for the next year is "Let the Memories Begin"  What is your best Disney memories.



Mine is the first time I rode Space Mountain at WDW.  I was probably 11 or 12, making it 1977 or so.  My dad, who always rode the roller coasters with me, decided for the first time ever that this was one he couldn't do. And my two sisters were still too young to go on it.  I never rode any type of a ride alone before - so not only was I excited to be riding the much-acclaimed Space Mountain (it had only been open for a short time and, in fact, I think that MK was still the only park back then!)  but I felt so grown up doing it! Don't laugh - I can even remember what I wore that day!!  Not only did I love the ride but I thought that the after-show part was so much fun: the "home of tomorrow", complete with shopping via the internet (although that term wasn't used yet!), virtual skiing via goggles - I wish I could remember the rest!

We have so many terrific family memories (the first time my DS met Pooh and was totally wide eyed; my DD's everlasting grin the first time she was tall enough to ride Splash Mountain and singing through the whole ride..)  but my absolute favorite:  my DH and I took a "secret" trip to WDW to celebrate our 10th anniversary - no kids!  We went to the Hoop De Doo (the first time for my DH! and only his 2d to WDW) and had great seats.  Sean was asked to be part of the show and I sat alone through the show, waiting for him to come on.  His was the last skit - and I could barely hold the camera to take a picture because I was laughing so hard when my 6'5", 280 pound DH came out wearing a tutu, tiara and doing pirouettes across the stage as the "fairy"....




lisah0711 said:


> Thanks to growing up in Anaheim and working at Disneyland, I have a ton of great memories at Disneyland.  It's hard to pick just one!
> 
> We are lucky to have so many great memories at Disney!
> 
> Have a great day all!



Lisa, as you see above, I couldn't pick just one!  LOL.  What did you do at DL?  I'd love to hear some of your stories!!!

Redwalker, I hope you had a great birthday!!! 

Two weeks til my first half marathon.  I ran 12 miles today.  I really wanted to do 13 but my body just wouldn't cooperate.  I hurt my knee last week (lingering injury from Iraq) and really didn't run much.  So, while I am a little disappointed in myself, I am glad that my knee is feeling better and think that if I can get a solid week of runs in, I should be able to hit 13 next weekend.  I'm also on a team for the race for the Cure this week.  We're running for the sister of one of my gym friends who is in year 4 of remission from breast cancer!!    I'll reduce my runs during the last week before the half.

Yardwork day here!  Time to go dig up a bush that has gotten out of control and see if we can separate it at root level. BTW, can anyone tell me how to post pictures?  The foliage is AMAZING here this week.  I love looking out my kitchen window...

Take care all!
Jude


----------



## Rose&Mike

Taking a break from cleaning.

Jude--for pictures:
I use photobucket.com. It's free. I upload my pictures. Resize to a large or medium size. Then you need to copy the image link (img). I can't remember where exactly it's found, but I think under sharing. Paste the entire link including the brackets in the reply.

Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## jbm02

Hopefully this works - love the colors in our backyard!!!:


----------



## jbm02

Oops.  Guess I have to work on "reduce picture" button....


----------



## mikamah

Good morning.  I need and extra day on the weekends to do all I want to do.  It's the dis time that gets left in the dust, and I miss catching up with everyone here.  We've been busy.  I ran 3 miles yesterday and after gymnastics we went for a bike ride on the path we discovered a couple weeks ago.   Then we visited with friends, and last night we just chilled and watched tv.  Michael lost a tooth yesterday morning, and I forgot to be the fairy, but luckily he woke up and didn't think of it right away so I went and left the cash while he was in the bathroom. Pheww.  I think he's close to figuring it all out anyway, and if the fairy hadn't come, I'm afraid it would have been all over.  I do love how one day he can seem so grown up and the next he can believe in the magic with all his heart.  

Today he had ccd so I did th grocery shopping, and then we rode the bike path again.  It's paved on each end but the middle has a part where you're on the street in west peabody and you have to go under a couple highways, so I was nervous doing it, but there was sidewalks on that part, and it went just fine.  We've been biking a lot and he has really become a safer rider, and is not as easily distracted, though he did ride off the path when he saw a bunny yesterday, so he's still got a way to go.  There's another path in Lexington we might check out next weekend. 

I've been eating pretty well this weekend, but haven't been journalling, so I need to get back at that.  It does make all the difference.  

*Lindsay*- I meant to come back last night and wish you a wonderful race.  I'm sure you had an amazing run, and what an honor to that fireman and all who were lost that day.  I can't wait to hear all about it.

*Tracey*-  Good luck on your 5K today!!  

*Connie*- Congrats on your run!!  That is an awesome speed!! Glad your little one is feeling better.  Sounds like you had a rough week.

*DVCcruiser* Hope you and ds are feeling better real soon.  It's so tough when they are little and getting sick all the time with day care.  My son was the same way and sick a lot with respiratory stuff the first 2 years, but once he hit elementary school, he has been very healthy, knock wood.  So even though it is so hard now, he's building up those immunities that will help him later.  On the sleeping in his bed, I was bad, and just let him come in my bed.  I never did the tough cry it out and he went back and forth between his and my bed.  As a single parent, that's a little easier and I always said, I don't know any teenage boys who sleep with their moms.  Somewhere during 1st grade, I remember thinking, I dont know the last time he came into my room during the night, so he did it himself.   I know how crazy weekends can be, so some day we'll get together for a walk.  

*Lisa*I love that ds is in planning mode for your trip. It will be so fun to be there just the two of you.  Not that it's not fun with your hubby too, but it's special to have your alone time with ds.

*50sjayne*I love to hear your stories about your great finds.  I'm just starting to explore craigs list and ebay lately to save some money. We bought a mini trampoline last week from craigs list for our first purchase.  10$ in stead of 40$ new.  We were looking at halloween costumes yesterday, because I didn't want to spend 40$ on a hotdog costume, and michael ended up finding an old astronaut costume that I had used years ago, and we fixed that up for him.  

*CC*Sounds like you did a great job at the reunion.  I think pretending you're at the spa is a great idea.  Do you ever watch suite life on deck?  It reminded me of when they were stranded on an island and London thought she was at a resort to deal with it.  It was cute.  Hang in there.  I'm sure it's not easy not being able to get out and around like you'd like.  

*Rose*- Hope your ankle is ok.   That woman was so rude.  It's is so aggravating when people act like they own the world.  Just wrong.  You must be getting so excited for your trip later this week!!!!!  

  I have volunteered to be a cub scout assistant leader, so I need to do an online child safety course and fill out the paper work for that.  We're supposed to get together with the other mom who's the den leader and michael's friend this afternoon and might go apple picking.  So I need to hit the shower.    bbl with to catch up on qotd. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## 50sjayne

Great job on the costume-- I always think made costumes or 'embellished' costumes are the best-- and fun to do up. Our St. Vincent DePaul has an amazing arry of potentials and this year they have them all hanging from a high ceiling--it's great!



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Disney's theme for the next year is "Let the Memories Begin"  What is your best Disney memories.



It has to be the time my son used my daughter for a fire hydrant while waiting in line for Dumbo. Lol-- disastrous at the time of course but after everyone was cleaned up--it kept us laughing our rear ends off the rest of the trip. That and a few years ago when husband got soaked on magic morning on splash. 



tggrrstarr said:


> I half expect I"ll be made to sign a confidentiality agreement!  The release will be mid October, so we won't have long before I'll be allowed to tell.  And yes, I will be able to say if it is in fact earthshattering!  I've been working for Bose for five years, and they have never released a product in this manner of secrecy before.  They are really building it up for us employess.  In fact, they renovated our theater and only the store manager is  allowed to see the changes.  Its padlocked.
> 
> I have two days of catching up to do, and maybe 3 QOTD!  I'm gonna try to do a couple now, I may be missing Friday's.  I'll have to double check.  Oh, and first -HH- *I'll Never Give Up!!!*  I have observed people around me who have, or who don't want to make the Life Changing diet, just the for now diet.  I am learning from what I see.
> 
> I wanted to go back to Friday night at the Indians game.  I had said I was going to splurge on a hamburger.  When I got to the grill, the hot dogs looked so good!  So I chose that instead of the hamburger.  It tasted so good.  But it made me sick later.  Now I know, no more stadium hotdogs!  It just takes one experience like this to reinforce my (much) better eating.  I had also eaten some carved turkey, three onion rings, one french fry (yep, only 1!) and some peanuts.  Drank 1 diet pepsi, then transitioned to water to finish my quota for the day.  I did make one unexpected splurge, a very small bowl of mint chocolate chip.  Did not regret that.  I had just enough to be satisfied, but not so much I felt guilty.  My friend, who keeeps saying she wants to lose weight (I don't think she can keep to a plan for more than three weeks) had 3 bowls!  (I even stopped the girl from filling my bowl all the way!!)
> I had mentioned yesterday that I woke up and gained a pound from the lack of exercise on Friday.  Well I am proud to say all my hard work of calorie budgeting and extra exercise yesterday helped me lose it!  I was back to my Friday weigh in weight!
> 
> Last night was dinner at restaurant I hadn't been to in years, but I remember it being very good.  A little place that isn't very well known, but it is on the fancy side.  It was a birthday gathering for a friend, and I had stalked out the menu online before hand and chosen my dinner and estimated my calories.
> I chose Wakkiki Sushi - coconut shrimp, cucumber & avacodo topped with Kiwi and a pina colada coulis.  Yum!  I also traded a piece of mine for my friend's French Toast sushi.  Yep, I said french toast!  It had some type of egg (Tomago?), bacon, scallion, cinnamon sugar sprinkle and Raspberry coulis.  OMG!  This was amazing!  The only reason I didn't order it was because of the bacon!
> I didn't even want to eat my entree after all this yummy sushi.  I ate half of my grilled salmon, all of my snap peas, and just a bit of the rice pilaf.  I really didn't like the rice.  I even ate all of my husbands snap peas.  My only complaint was the salmon was a little tiny bit rare.  I love rare steak but hate rare fish.  Go figure.
> 
> Today is difficult again.  I work at one, then its straight through to the meeting at seven.  They are ordering pizza and wings.  I tried to get them to order wraps, but it was too expensive for the amount of food.  Yeah, if you're comparing it to pizza!  You can get lots of pizza for cheap, doesn't make it a better deal.  I find that in these situations, as long as I preplan my calories, I can make the best of it.  Oh, and as long as I burn some crazy calories!  Off for some Kickboxing P90x style.  I will try to get the QOTD in while I am at work!



Your project sounds really cool. I have found when I eat something that's high in fat or not good for me since I've been eating better I get kind of sick to my stomach...you get used to being kind to yourself. 



jbm02 said:


> Hopefully this works - love the colors in our backyard!!!:



That's really pretty!

LisaH: 


> Speaking of which, DS was very disappointed about having to cancel our cruise so I told him about the mother/son Disneyland trip coming up. That helped with the angst and also let him go into full bore planning mode, which does a mama's heart proud!



He's such a nice kid! Good job Mom. And yeah feliway is great-- mostly for dealing with stress with them-- it's spendy though, one refill goes for about $25 and lasts about 2 months if it's taken out occasionally. I never pay more than $14 though as a rule, through whatever methods. 
The closet I try to keep shut but I forget and leave it open so this time I took boxes that I really like (I'm kind of a box junkie--working at a supermake) and put the stuff I have in there in the boxes, so that should motivate me well enough to shut the doors.


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Disney's theme for the next year is "Let the Memories Begin"  What is your best Disney memories.



I have so many wonderful memories of our trips to WDW.  One that stands out for me was when my youngest son was about 2years old.  We were at Hollywood Studios at opening and we walked down a desserted Mickey Ave.  This was when they had the little airstream trailers that the characters made appearances in front of.  We were actually waiting for the meet and greet with Scorcerer Mickey, but in the meantime Minnie was in front of her trailer and Pluto was in front of his.  We visited both trailers, but our little guy was too scared to visit the characters.  He ended up walking across the street and sitting on a bench.  Minnie and Pluto saw him and they slowly approached him and let him warm up to them.  This happened over about a 15  minute time frame (as I said, we were the only people on the street).  Eventually he warmed up to them and from then on he thought he could just run up to them whenever he wanted, they were "his" friends 






And while I was looking for pictures I found some of me in my wedding dress:










And here were are first WDW accomodations at WDW, Fort Wilderness:


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I thought I came back to the thread last night and replied to a few of you, but I guess I was in my own little world and didnt. The reunion last night went okay. I ate much more than I should have. Why? Because everyone else was. I really need to work on that. I will say this though. My parents drove me, so when I started to realize how bad I was just following everyone and eating more, *I called them and had them pick me up. Wasnt the best solution, but a solution nonetheless.*
> 
> Todays part of the reunion was okay. Im not even sure what I ate. I will attempt to track it, but know that I have a lot of fruits/veggies left to eat for the day. My father planned a light dinner, so thats good and I slept through breakfast, so not too bad. Tomorrow, I may be eating lunch someone other than home too. Im not sure yet. It depends on whether or not my parents decide I can drive myself.
> CC



You made the RIGHT choice of a solution for YOU at that moment. It might not have been an ideal solution for everyone, but it worked for you. 



Dreamer24 said:


> I believe we hit about 90 today!  It's crazy!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for checking in on me.  The remainder of my day was good.  My "frozen yogurt" was ok.  I wouldn't say I enjoyed it but I didn't not like it either.  For dinner I had wheat pasta with baked chicken, broccolini and tomato sauce.  The tomato sauce is homemade so there is no sugar like a lot of jarred sauces.  My dessert tonight was actually a mickey rice crispy treat.  My little niece brought me a bunch home from Disney because she knows I love them.  130 empty calories but the only really bad thing I ate today so I am ok with that.  I had also had peanuts, an apple, carrots and an orange around for a snack too but I just wasn't hungary enough.
> 
> Rose, I ate breakfast at 7:30 and when I was on my way home at 11:45, I noticed I was starving.  Before that, I didn't notice feeling hungary at all.  I'm not sure if it was the protein or just the fact that I was on the ice and didn't have time to notice if I was hungary.  When I try it on a work day, I'll have a better idea.
> 
> Pjilla, broccolini was my new vegetable.  It's definitely one I can work in.  I'll definitely try to work in your idea of veggies with breakfast.  That's a completely foreign concept to me!  I grew up as a waffles/bacon/fruit for breakfast and to be perfectly honest,  tastycakes were often breakfast.  It's definitely going to take time to learn to treat the waffles as only an occassional breakfast.  I think you are the healthiest most balanced eater I've ever met!  How do you determine the number of calories and proper balance for things?  When I am good about journaling, I track calories and fiber so today I also recorded the protein.  I was just under 1600 calories, 24 grams of fiber and 80 grams of protein.  I also had around 80 - 90 ounces of water.  Where should I be?
> 
> My C25k was good.  I'm a slow runner but I made it through all 8 60 second runs.  the gym was good.



Honestly.... I have to say I've never tried to track my actual grams of protein. I just know that I eat about 1 serving of protein at each meal and a bit occasionally at snacks and that seems to be enough for me.  My breakfast protein is usually either 3 egg whites or 1 Tb. of peanut butter (or occasionally Nutella ) or oatmeal with a bit of almond milk. 

Lunch protein really varies.... low fat cottage cheese, all-natural lunch meat (hormone free, nitrite/nitrate free, preservative free), some sort of lowfat cheese, hardboiled egg whites, hummus, tabouli, beans.

Dinner protein is more the standard dinner fare... chicken, fish, beef.... but I try to make at least 2 dinner meals per week meatless... so cheese, tofu, TVP, eggs.... or even just a "non-protein" meal like pancakes sometimes.

I track my intake with the Weight Watchers points system.... really it is just a glorified way of counting calories..... but I like it and it works for me. And I am so used to it now I could almost do it in my sleep.  Most things don't really surprise me any more too much.  The WW system sort of "rewards" you for eating foods with higher fiber, so I don't worry too much about that. Plus many veggies are 0 points per serving, so I can eat lots of veggies without any impact on my points.  

In fact, today's lunch was a HUGE plate of sauteed veggies.... broccoli slaw, green peppers, mushrooms... sauteed in PAM spray and topped with just a bit of salt. I do need to return to the kitchen for some protein though... those veggies won't keep me full for long. 

Your intake for yesterday sounds good to me.... but I don't know how big you are or how active you were, so it is hard for me to really comment.  

Broccolini is a GREAT start on introducing new veggies.  How about trying it grilled?  I love broccoli, broccolini, and cauliflower and eat at least one of them virtually every day.  



50sjayne said:


> Fav older--Fantasia. My first thought was Robinhood but it's '73. I watch Fantasia every year when I'm wrapping presents. I'd say Fantasia 2000 would be my next favorite although the part with the ark kind of ruins it for me even though it's cute and well done. It just kind of disappoints me as subject matter.
> 
> Keeping busy here as fall is kind of our spring cleaning season because we see more people in the house in the fall than at any other time due to Halloween and T-Day. Am in the middle of doing some kind of intense anti- kitty hoodlums cleaning, cleaning out a closet and scrubbing it out with vinegar. Then natures miracle. Hopefully this will work-- I have some repeat offenders spray in there, I think it's probably the feet smell...lol.
> The kittens are all really playing with each other. It's occuring to me I have my avatar _happening _right now lol.



I've never been able to really get into Fantasia.... maybe I should give it another try.  

I'm with you on the fall cleaning.  For some reason I am much more motivated to clean inside in the fall..... to me, Spring is for gardening.... kind of like outdoor cleaning!  

Love your profile pictures of the kitties.  How is the newest one doing?  (Can't remember the name.)


donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Disney's theme for the next year is "Let the Memories Begin"  What is your best Disney memories.



Oh my gosh.... this could take me forever.  Earliest best Disney memory.... riding the skyway gondolas (name??) with my family... seeing the almost-completed Space Mountain and wishing we could return in a few months to ride it... it would be almost 10 years before I returned!  

Best memory with my kids... sitting on the warm pavement in California, waiting for WISHES to start.... pinching myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming.. that I was actually in the original DISNEYLAND with that warm tropical California breeze blowing (sadly, DH was just a few weeks post-op and was very worn out and had returned to the hotel room a few hours earlier  ).  

Best memory with DH.... on our honeymoon, dressing up for our "night out" at Pleasure Island.... feeling like hot stuff in my new black sundress and black hat lmao:... so 80's!!).  Laughing at the comedy club.... dragging ourselve on the bus back because we were so tired!  Enjoying our evening walk back around CBR.  Oh... and leaning back to kiss him as we took off on our rocket ship in Space Mountain!! 

TOO MANY good memories to list them all!



lisah0711 said:


> *pjlla,* sorry about the crazy fluctuations but at least you know what is causing them.    I think it was wise woman corinnak who once said those fluctuations are "interesting."



She is very wise, isn't she!?



tggrrstarr said:


> I half expect I"ll be made to sign a confidentiality agreement!  The release will be mid October, so we won't have long before I'll be allowed to tell.  And yes, I will be able to say if it is in fact earthshattering!  I've been working for Bose for five years, and they have never released a product in this manner of secrecy before.  They are really building it up for us employess.  In fact, they renovated our theater and only the store manager is  allowed to see the changes.  Its padlocked.
> 
> I did make one unexpected splurge, a very small bowl of mint chocolate chip.  Did not regret that.  I had just enough to be satisfied, but not so much I felt guilty.  My friend, who keeeps saying she wants to lose weight (I don't think she can keep to a plan for more than three weeks) had 3 bowls!  (I even stopped the girl from filling my bowl all the way!!)
> I had mentioned yesterday that I woke up and gained a pound from the lack of exercise on Friday.  Well I am proud to say all my hard work of calorie budgeting and extra exercise yesterday helped me lose it!  I was back to my Friday weigh in weight!
> 
> They are ordering pizza and wings.  I tried to get them to order wraps, but it was too expensive for the amount of food.  Yeah, if you're comparing it to pizza!  You can get lots of pizza for cheap, doesn't make it a better deal.  I find that in these situations, as long as I preplan my calories, I can make the best of it.  Oh, and as long as I burn some crazy calories!  Off for some Kickboxing P90x style.  I will try to get the QOTD in while I am at work!



OOOh... I have a family member who works for Bose... I'll have to see if he knows anything!

Good job at the game... and with the ice cream. I've done that before... ordered the smallest size cone available... and then told them to give me LESS ice cream.  They usually get confused and look at you funny. I am willing to pay their minimal price for a small.... but that doesn't mean I NEED to eat that much ice cream.  Especially if it is one of those places where the small is HUGE!  Often, if you ask, they will give you a "baby cone" or "kiddie size", even if is not on the menu.  

Could you bring your own food to the meeting??? I mean, I realize I am responding too late for today, but for another day. Or would that be frowned upon or would you feel self-conscious?  Just a thought.

Well... happy Sunday!  The morning was beautiful and warm, but it has clouded over and gotten much cooler.  In fact, it is downright dark here right now.  I have clothes to put out on the line, but it looks like they will be going in the dryer.  

I had a full-blown collision with cookie dough last night. As many of you know, this is a HUGE weakness for me.  DH asked if it was okay to make cookies last night and I figured being a Saturday I could afford to spend a few Flex points on dough... but of course, in my overtired state, I made poor decisions and ate WAY MORE than I should have.  Hard to figure out exactly how many points I had, but I'm figuring I will have to be sparing with any extra points I use this week... which always makes for a tough week.  Live and learn.  

**Halloween Candy Alert **  Before you go munching without thinking, be aware that Candy Corn (yes, that seemingly harmless, fat free candy) is 150 calories/3 points per serving... and a serving size is only 20 candies!  How many times have you walked by the bowl and just grabbed a "handful" and then, a few minutes later, another "handful"?  Well... there go 150 calories, just like that!  Think before you munch!!

Gotta run.... TTYL.........................P


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I have so many wonderful memories of our trips to WDW.  One that stands out for me was when my youngest son was about 2years old.  We were at Hollywood Studios at opening and we walked down a desserted Mickey Ave.  This was when they had the little airstream trailers that the characters made appearances in front of.  We were actually waiting for the meet and greet with Scorcerer Mickey, but in the meantime Minnie was in front of her trailer and Pluto was in front of his.  We visited both trailers, but our little guy was too scared to visit the characters.  He ended up walking across the street and sitting on a bench.  Minnie and Pluto saw him and they slowly approached him and let him warm up to them.  This happened over about a 15  minute time frame (as I said, we were the only people on the street).  Eventually he warmed up to them and from then on he thought he could just run up to them whenever he wanted, they were "his" friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while I was looking for pictures I found some of me in my wedding dress:
> 
> 
> And here were are first WDW accomodations at WDW, Fort Wilderness:



HOLY COW!  That picture of your DS is SO STINKING CUTE!!  I had to call DD in to look at it.

Your wedding dress looks a bit like a white version of mine (I got married in my favorite color.... pink).  DD got a kick out of the bowties matching the girls dresses!  

Thanks for sharing the pictures!.............P


----------



## my3princes

Here is the series of pictures that I described before.  It took me a while to locate them on my portable hard drive


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi Everyone

I had the most amazing day.  Perfect weather!!!!  Spent the morning/early afternoon with my BFF from high school.  Ran amongst some amazing people who risk their lives everyday for our country.

The race in NYC was such a wonderful experience.  There were fire fighters from all over the world....yes from england, and spain and I think many more.  We met people from CT, NJ, GA, MN, and we saw some with shirts from all over.  At one point I even ran along with the Army and Coast Gaurd.

There were so many fireman running in full gear.  Some carrying the american flag over their shoulder.  There was a 70+ year old fire man running....yes I said running.  He had on his fireman pants, boots and hat.

As we ran through battery tunnel completely packed in like sardines the chants of U.S.A began.  It was just so amazing its hard to explain.

The tunnel was almost 2 miles long.  It got really hot in there and I was so happy to see the end.  When we exited there were FDNY in thier formal attire lined up for blocks cheering us on.  They each held a flag with a picture of a fireman who lost their life on 9/11.  There were 343 of them.  On the other side of the street were the U.S. coast guard also in their formal attire holding the american flag.  They all were cheering us on and giving high fives.  It was so inspirational.

Along the rest of the route there were cheerleaders and bands and onlookers all cheering for us.  We passed ground zero and I have to admit I got a little choked up.  I sprinted to the finish and never felt so great at the end of a race.

I was honored to be there.  I thank god for all the people who risk their lives everyday for our freedom and safety.  It truly was such a great day.  

I did take some pics with my phone and I hope to post them later once I figure out how to get them to my computer.  I am still awaiting my time.  I didnt even look at it crossing the finish because I was to preoccupied with my surroundings.

I hope you all are enjoying your day.  I will be back later to reply and answer the QOTD.


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone.

jude what a great picture of the trees.  The weather man said that there was  lot of color in NY state.  

tigger813 good luck on your race

kathy it is a lot of fun working with the cub scouts.  Working with someone else makes it easier.  Have fun.  I did it for a good number of years.  I have two Eagle Scouts to prove it. 

momof 2 pirates I am glad you had a great run.  It is must have been very inspirational.  The history of it brings tears to my eyes.

QOTD  Thank you everyone for the great memories.  I love the pictures from my3princess especially the ones in Fort Wilderness which is one of my favorite places in all of the world. 

I agree i have too many to write down.  The first time I saw DL on our honeymoon.  
Taking ds1 on our 10th anniversary.  My parents mets us down there also a couple of my sisters and other family members.  They got to see dh perform in Hoop De Doo Review.  he didn't play the guy in the tutu but cried when Davey Crocket died.

Taking dnephew down and staying in FW and him preforming Twinkle Twinkle Little Star at Cranium Commando when the movie broke down

Going down with just my twin sister.  Having tea at the GF.  We had a great time.  Our family thought we would kill each other but we got along great.

Going down for our 30th anniv and the boys graduations from college and high school. Meeting dsis and her family and doing the segway tour since the kids were all old enough.  Also surprising ds1 and his gf  by inviting her to join us on that trip

The unexpected trip last year with dh after I had foot surgery.  Just the two of us again after 32 years.

Thanks again everyone for all the great memories.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Jude--love the fall colors. We're in a rain deficit, so I think the leaves will just get brown and fall off this year.

My3princes--what a wonderful memory and what great pictures!

Lindsey--wow, what a great race!

QOTD--We have had lots of great trips and lots of great memories, including day trips to DL when we lived in San Diego. But I would say our first trip to DW was one of my favorites. DS was 3 and Mike had just gotten out of the Navy about 6 months earlier. It was our first real vacation. I can still see DS on the dock at WL with his pooh "panny pack". It was the first Christmas WL was open, so it was magical. DS was so tired on the way home that he fell asleep in his car seat in Orlando and slept through plane changes in atlanta and didn't wake up until we were home.

My foot feels great, so nothing left over from falling off the curb. Both Mike and I had to take claritin so hoping it's allergies and not a cold. We got a ton done today, so I think we will be nice and relaxed by Thursday, and not have one of those flying out the door departures, knowing that you forgot something. My eating has not been great, but hoping it's pms. Who knows. Probably tmi, but I can't remember the last time we went to WDW and I didn't have to deal with girl stuff. Such a pain! 

I did plan out our meals for the rest of the week, so hopefully we will head into our mini vacation having eaten healthy. I am planning on sharing a couple of sundaes while we're down there. I am even planning on picking up a subway veggie sub for dinner on the plane, because it's not always easy to find veggie food in airports. Though MCO is great--last time I got hummus and grapes and cheese! Yum.

Have a good evening.


----------



## tigger813

I DID IT!!!!!!

I finished the 5K in 36:17. I'm pleased with that time especially after having only 3 hours of sleep last night. I feel great and proud of myself! I knew a lot of people there and as I was approaching the finish line they all started shouting my name and cheering me on! What a great motivation. I walked and ran throughout the race. There were a lot of hills which made it very difficult. As I was getting near the end I put on Don't Stop Believin' from the Glee soundtrack! DD1 ran part of the end with me which was nice! She ran the 1 mile in 13:14. She also ran and walked! She was very proud of herself! And so am I!!!!

If it hadn't been for all of you I never would've done this. Seriously!!!! Listening to all of you talk about your 5Ks and half marathons really inspired me to try something new! The feeling of running alone on a beautiful cool fall day was great! I got to take in the colors of the trees and enjoy myself! I will definitely do it again next year and sign up for one on Thanksgiving morning!

THANK YOU!!!!!

QOTD: Old movies: Mary Poppins    Newer movie: Monsters Inc probably though we watch a lot of Disney movies.

QOTD: a more recent magical memory was April 09 at 1900 Park Faire! The girls got to open the restaurant and were escorted into the restaurant by Cinderella and Prince Charming!

Eating some TJ's orange chicken for supper. Then I'm having some hot tea and lots of water! I need to wash out my system!

Tomorrow morning I will clean the family room all morning and get in 2 miles and a 5K.

I'm exhausted so I'm going to sign off for now!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I am back from a baby shower. It was a last minute thing because the mom-to-be happened to be in town. I had already contributed to a gift, so I was glad that there was a shower nearby and not just where she lives in PA. Eating was okay. I tried the take small portions and come back for more if I was hungry approach and that worked out better than I expected. Dinner tonight is baked fish and breakfast was healthy, so I cant complain too much.

I hope everyone is having a great weekend! 

CC



my3princes said:


> The Big E is the Eastern States Exposition in Springfield, MA.  It is a huge fair that includes Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, Massachusetts, Connecticut and Rhode Island.  Today was very very hot and the fairgrounds were packed.  I mean wall to wall people.  You really couldn't move.  Worse then a holiday in the Magic Kingdom.  We had a good day, but it would have been much more enjoyable if we could have seen some of the exhibitions without people standing in front of us.  I could not believe how many food booths there were   I did very well though, I had 1/4 piece of fried dough, one mini doughnut and a few apple slices (healthy).  We had grilled ham when we got home so food wise I was OP.  I also got in a ton of walking, not to mention sweating from the sheer heat.



Sorry it was so hot and busy. I dont recall it being so busy. Sounds like a good day for eating and exercising though! 



Octoberbride03 said:


> OK, drive by post.  Its a work weekend, and I don't normally post, but I want to not fall too far behind, and keep points up for HH.
> 
> Its been a busy Saturday with work and church.  Driving is going well and parking is getting better.  Feeling more relaxed with and trained my right ankle to be accepting of switching from gas to brakes. (That's the 1 i broke that has all the hardware in it).



Good luck with driving! 



Cupcaker said:


> I had a dentist appointment today.  Im so glad to get it over with.  Its so hot, I had to put on the AC.  Im hoping to get some school work done today.  I put on Julie & Julia to play in the background.  The DVD has so much extra stuff as bonus features.  Im going to go visit my grandma tomorrow.  I just wanted to stop in and say hi.  Hope everyone is having an OP weekend.
> lots of planning to do.



Hope your visit with your grandmother went well! 



flipflopmom said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY REDWALKER!!!!
> 
> Good party.  AK got sad missing Daddy at the end, but otherwise fun!  I had it clean, now it's not.  Night everyone!
> 
> CC, OH CC -
> sez: "Taryn is signing off for the night."



 Glad the party went well! Sorry you have to clean again. That is the worst part about these types of events. 


Got to split the post up.


----------



## cclovesdis

50sjayne: Sounds like you are very busy! I love a good buy myself. 

Connie: Nice run! 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Disney's theme for the next year is "Let the Memories Begin"  What is your best Disney memories.



I dont know that I have just one but here are some that I remember most:
- Disney accommodating us having to rearrange our dates of arrival and departure because of Hurricane Andrew
- Losing power during the HDDR and being given a Happy Birthday light-up button
- Meeting someone who was going to run the WDW Marathon the next day
- Trying Beverely 



lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* glad that you had a good time at the reunion!
> 
> Speaking of which, DS was very disappointed about having to cancel our cruise so I told him about the mother/son Disneyland trip coming up.  That helped with the angst and also let him go into full bore planning mode, which does a mama's heart proud!



Thanks! Hope DS enjoys his mother/son trip! So cute that he is helping to plan! 

Tggrrstarr: Sorry about the hot dog. WTG on the ice cream! And, I cant believe you suggested buying wraps! I dont think Id have the guts to say something like that to my superior. WTG! 

Tracey: How did the 5K go? 

Jude: 12 miles! WTG!  Love the picture too! 

Kathy: You made me remember the day I had to play the Tooth Fairy because my sister lost a tooth and we were spending the week at our grandparents. For some reason, I didnt think theyd remember and well, I wasnt sure what would happen if no one did. My sister was at least 12 before she figured anything out. 



mikamah said:


> *CC*Sounds like you did a great job at the reunion.  I think pretending you're at the spa is a great idea.  Do you ever watch suite life on deck?  It reminded me of when they were stranded on an island and London thought she was at a resort to deal with it.  It was cute.  Hang in there.  I'm sure it's not easy not being able to get out and around like you'd like.



Thanks! I've seen that show a few times, but not that specific episode. Thanks for the support!

Enjoy working with the Cub Scouts! 

Deb: Great wedding dress! If you are comfortable with the idea of altering it, I think its possible to change it up a bit to look more 2010s, but keep the sentimentality. 

Your boys are adorable too! 



pjlla said:


> You made the RIGHT choice of a solution for YOU at that moment. It might not have been an ideal solution for everyone, but it worked for you.



Thanks! And thanks for the FYI on candy corn. I dont love it, so I will definitely not be eating any now that I know it is 3 pts for next to nothing. 

Lindsay: Sounds like a very powerful, moving race! 

Dona: What a great QOTD! It has been so wonderful to read everyones memories! 

Rose: So relieved to hear your foot is fine! Sending  that you only have allergies. You sound very prepared for the week!


----------



## cclovesdis

tigger813 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!!
> 
> I finished the 5K in 36:17. I'm pleased with that time especially after having only 3 hours of sleep last night. I feel great and proud of myself! I knew a lot of people there and as I was approaching the finish line they all started shouting my name and cheering me on! What a great motivation. I walked and ran throughout the race. There were a lot of hills which made it very difficult. As I was getting near the end I put on Don't Stop Believin' from the Glee soundtrack! DD1 ran part of the end with me which was nice! She ran the 1 mile in 13:14. She also ran and walked! She was very proud of herself! And so am I!!!!
> 
> If it hadn't been for all of you I never would've done this. Seriously!!!! Listening to all of you talk about your 5Ks and half marathons really inspired me to try something new! The feeling of running alone on a beautiful cool fall day was great! I got to take in the colors of the trees and enjoy myself! I will definitely do it again next year and sign up for one on Thanksgiving morning!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!



 Great job Tracey!  for DD1 too!

Have a great rest of your weekend!

(That answers my question. LOL)


----------



## Dreamer24

I've had another good day of eating and went to the gym.  I'm feeling good and ready to face the week.

Tigger813 - congrats on your accomplishment with the race!

QOTD - like everyone else, I have too many memories to list.  My first trip, at 7 years old is so memorable and what made me fall in love!  My most memorable trip was my wedding trip last year, and particularly the wedding day.  I don't think I'll ever forget a single minute of it!  One of the most "disney" parts of it was seeing the eyes of my niece (then 3) and nephew (then 5) light up as they got into cinderella's coach!  My nephew (also 3) was playing shy.  I also LOVED the first trip with my niece and nephews which was also the first trip with my husband. Those 3 trips probably stand out the most for me!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Disney's theme for the next year is "Let the Memories Begin"  What is your best Disney memories.



My best Disney memory is going to the Pirate and Princess Party with my ds who was then 9. We had an incredible time all night, made even better when we stood near the entrance to Mickey's ToonTown Fair and watched the fireworks. It was great to be with my ds, and he was happy to be with me and excited to get character autographs and ride all the rides. We were exhausted but just ecstatic at the end of the night. 

Today was my rest day, so no exercise. We went to church and it seems like I've volunteered to teach Sunday School for the 3rd Quarter (Feb. - Apr.). But this time, it's going to be a real challenge -- I have the Nursery!  I actually am looking forward to it. The nursery kids are generally 18 months to 4 (most Mommies don't want to send them down before that point), so there can be a big range in what you can do for a lesson! I haven't been around little ones in quite awhile, so I think this will be fun. Once my dh realizes when you do nursery you miss the entire service, I'm sure I'll have a helper if I need one.  My Pastor also asked me to chair a committee for the next 3 years, and I seem to have said yes to that as well. I told her let's take it one year at a time, but I can't imagine I won't do at least 2. 

I had a big accident with what used to be a can of Pringles  I told my dh he has to stop buying them. For some reason I can stop when I take out one of the 100 cal packs, but when faced with a whole can...then I finally watched the BL from Tuesday. This was really motivating for me. I've packed my healthy lunch and I'm ready for tomorrow, planning to get up and run 4M. By the way, I just found 2 new flavors of Vitatops (well, they're new in my store), Raisin Bran and Apple Crumb. I can't wait to try them! 

Tonight we're having a light version of chicken/ziti/broccoli, dh already made a Mexican rice side dish to have with seafood tomorrow night. It's a WW recipe, so I'm excited to try it. 

*Tracey* -- Congrats on completing your 5K! 

*Redwalker* -- Belated 

*My3Princes* -- Absolutely precious pictures! 

*Pamela* -- Ok, you caught me! I have a ceramic pumpkin I fill with candy corn and every day when I go by during October, I grab a handful...which I will reconsider now! If I'm going to eat it, I'm going to point it out  Thanks for the alert -- feel free to keep them coming, I need those reminders! 

I haven't sent in a single thing yet, although I did figure them out. I'd better get moving on that before I get busy and forget yet again 

Maria


----------



## donac

cc I was in DW during hurricane ANdrew.  we were staying at POFQ and my twin sister and her family were also down there.  We weren't watching the news too much so we didn't know the extent of the destruction until we started to drive home.  All the way up 95 we kept seeing tree service trucks and electrical company trucks coming down to help out.


----------



## jbm02

tigger813 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!!
> 
> I finished the 5K in 36:17. I'm pleased with that time especially after having only 3 hours of sleep last night. I feel great and proud of myself! I knew a lot of people there and as I was approaching the finish line they all started shouting my name and cheering me on! What a great motivation. I walked and ran throughout the race. There were a lot of hills which made it very difficult. As I was getting near the end I put on Don't Stop Believin' from the Glee soundtrack! DD1 ran part of the end with me which was nice! She ran the 1 mile in 13:14. She also ran and walked! She was very proud of herself! And so am I!!!!
> 
> If it hadn't been for all of you I never would've done this. Seriously!!!! Listening to all of you talk about your 5Ks and half marathons really inspired me to try something new! The feeling of running alone on a beautiful cool fall day was great! I got to take in the colors of the trees and enjoy myself! I will definitely do it again next year and sign up for one on Thanksgiving morning!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> TTFN



Way to go Tracey!!!   ... I usually do a Thanksgiving one too.  it's called the "Turkey Trot"; this year I might try for the 10K (NEVER a consideration til I found everyone here!!! )  My cousins have a huge tailgate party on the route - they set up a grill and make grilled eggs, ham and bacon sandwiches plus pitchers of mimosas and bloody marys - and cheer everyone who runs by... Quite a few people do the same.  It's a really fun atmosphere even if we usually get snow...

...sitting here with a small bowl of goldfish and desperately trying to ignore the 1.5 dozen apple cider doughnuts in our kitchen.  Luckily I still have a cold so I can't smell them....

*Rose*, soooo jealous!!  Have a terrific time!!!

*Lindsey*, I loved reading your post.  

*Jen*, good luck tomorrow!!!! 

Have a good night everyone!!
Jude

Have a great night everyone!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Almost forgot to post -- "I will never, never, never quit!"

Maria


----------



## pjlla

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I had the most amazing day.  Perfect weather!!!!  Spent the morning/early afternoon with my BFF from high school.  Ran amongst some amazing people who risk their lives everyday for our country.
> 
> The race in NYC was such a wonderful experience.  There were fire fighters from all over the world....yes from england, and spain and I think many more.  We met people from CT, NJ, GA, MN, and we saw some with shirts from all over.  At one point I even ran along with the Army and Coast Gaurd.
> 
> There were so many fireman running in full gear.  Some carrying the american flag over their shoulder.  There was a 70+ year old fire man running....yes I said running.  He had on his fireman pants, boots and hat.
> 
> As we ran through battery tunnel completely packed in like sardines the chants of U.S.A began.  It was just so amazing its hard to explain.
> 
> The tunnel was almost 2 miles long.  It got really hot in there and I was so happy to see the end.  When we exited there were FDNY in thier formal attire lined up for blocks cheering us on.  They each held a flag with a picture of a fireman who lost their life on 9/11.  There were 343 of them.  On the other side of the street were the U.S. coast guard also in their formal attire holding the american flag.  They all were cheering us on and giving high fives.  It was so inspirational.
> 
> Along the rest of the route there were cheerleaders and bands and onlookers all cheering for us.  We passed ground zero and I have to admit I got a little choked up.  I sprinted to the finish and never felt so great at the end of a race.
> 
> I was honored to be there.  I thank god for all the people who risk their lives everyday for our freedom and safety.  It truly was such a great day.
> 
> I did take some pics with my phone and I hope to post them later once I figure out how to get them to my computer.  I am still awaiting my time.  I didnt even look at it crossing the finish because I was to preoccupied with my surroundings.
> 
> I hope you all are enjoying your day.  I will be back later to reply and answer the QOTD.



Oh my gosh!!.... that sounds AMAZING!!  I heard more about the race when I was listening to some talk radio on Friday. When I heard what they were talking about I was like...."hey, I think one of my BL friends is running that!"  I was so proud to "know" someone who was participating.  Pictures???



tigger813 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!!
> 
> I finished the 5K in 36:17. I'm pleased with that time especially after having only 3 hours of sleep last night. I feel great and proud of myself! I knew a lot of people there and as I was approaching the finish line they all started shouting my name and cheering me on! What a great motivation. I walked and ran throughout the race. There were a lot of hills which made it very difficult. As I was getting near the end I put on Don't Stop Believin' from the Glee soundtrack! DD1 ran part of the end with me which was nice! She ran the 1 mile in 13:14. She also ran and walked! She was very proud of herself! And so am I!!!!
> 
> If it hadn't been for all of you I never would've done this. Seriously!!!! Listening to all of you talk about your 5Ks and half marathons really inspired me to try something new! The feeling of running alone on a beautiful cool fall day was great! I got to take in the colors of the trees and enjoy myself! I will definitely do it again next year and sign up for one on Thanksgiving morning!



Congratulations on your first race!  Sounds like it was a super time!  And nice that DD could share it with you!  



cclovesdis said:


> Kathy: You made me remember the day I had to play the Tooth Fairy because my sister lost a tooth and we were spending the week at our grandparents. For some reason, I didnt think theyd remember and well, I wasnt sure what would happen if no one did. My sister was at least 12 before she figured anything out.



This reminds me of a story..... when DS lost his first tooth, he accidentally ate it with a Christmas cookie. He was SO UPSET when he realized it! Well... DD doesn't let the tooth fairy take her teeth, so she had her teeth in a jar upstairs (I know....ewwww... but what can I say).  Anyhow.... she brought down a tooth, tossed it on the kitchen floor, and convinced her brother that his tooth fell onto the floor!  He was SO HAPPY!  And I was so proud of DD for thinking of it and for sharing her tooth!   It made for a great scrapbook page!



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks! And thanks for the FYI on candy corn. I dont love it, so I will definitely not be eating any now that I know it is 3 pts for next to nothing.



Unfortunately for me, I do like it.  But you're right... 3 pts for NOTHING!  Not going to happen again this year!!


Evening all......I got a lot done today, so I am happy.  Scraped and sanded the dining room baseboards.  Would have filled the nail holes, but the wood filler was dried up.   They will get stained and urethaned and then replaced after the carpeting is installed.

Painted the first color in DS's soon-to-be two-color  room (I couldn't bear the thought of pumpkin orange everywhere, so we agreed on one pumpkin wall and three lime green walls ).  Also caught up on laundry and vacuuming and such.  

Well.... kids decided it was a nice moment to start fighting over something, so I guess I'll run now.....  TTYL.....................P


----------



## pjlla

Okay.... either they killed each other or they stopped fighting because now it is quiet...



Worfiedoodles said:


> I had a big accident with what used to be a can of Pringles  I told my dh he has to stop buying them. For some reason I can stop when I take out one of the 100 cal packs, but when faced with a whole can...then I finally watched the BL from Tuesday. This was really motivating for me. I've packed my healthy lunch and I'm ready for tomorrow, planning to get up and run 4M. By the way, I just found 2 new flavors of Vitatops (well, they're new in my store), Raisin Bran and Apple Crumb. I can't wait to try them!
> 
> Tonight we're having a light version of chicken/ziti/broccoli, dh already made a Mexican rice side dish to have with seafood tomorrow night. It's a WW recipe, so I'm excited to try it.
> 
> *Pamela* -- Ok, you caught me! I have a ceramic pumpkin I fill with candy corn and every day when I go by during October, I grab a handful...which I will reconsider now! If I'm going to eat it, I'm going to point it out  Thanks for the alert -- feel free to keep them coming, I need those reminders!



The new Vitamuffins sound good.  I often wonder why they don't have a pumpkin variety.

I'd love the WW recipe, if you want to share it.

Yup... that darn candy corn!!  And they are like Lay's potato chips.... can't have just one!!  



jbm02 said:


> Way to go Tracey!!!   ... I usually do a Thanksgiving one too.  it's called the "Turkey Trot"; this year I might try for the 10K (NEVER a consideration til I found everyone here!!! )  My cousins have a huge tailgate party on the route - they set up a grill and make grilled eggs, ham and bacon sandwiches plus pitchers of mimosas and bloody marys - and cheer everyone who runs by... Quite a few people do the same.  It's a really fun atmosphere even if we usually get snow...
> 
> ...sitting here with a small bowl of goldfish and desperately trying to ignore the 1.5 dozen apple cider doughnuts in our kitchen.  Luckily I still have a cold so I can't smell them....



The turkey tro sounds like fun!  The more you all talk about it, the more I'm thinking I should look for a T.giving morning run. It would certainly start the day on good healthy note!  

MMMM... even though I'm not a donut person, those apple cider donuts sound delicious! Did you make them?

Well.... I bit the bullet, so to speak, and ordered pizza for the family for dinner (DH is on his way home and will pick it up).  THe kids were begging for it.  But I've decided I will have NONE.  Not after last night's cookie dough debacle!  But I am extremely ravenous, so I need to decide RIGHT NOW what I will eat when he gets home with it.  Otherwise I might give it and eat some.  Salad ISN"T going to cut it when I am smelling pizza, so it needs to be something delicious..... like maybe a small homemade pizza made with 60 calorie pita bread?? I'll go check the fridge situation. TTY tomorrow........P


----------



## Rose&Mike

Tracey--congratulations!!

P--I have been hungry all day today as well. Mike and I just played a game of scrabble as a distraction. I whooped him! 

Maria--the applecrumb vitatop sound yummy. 

Ok, I am about to call it a day. We got home late last night, then around 1:00am our carbon monoxide detector beeped--not an alarm but a malfuntion. Anyhow, it drives the dog insane and he cried for the next 30 minutes. I am pooped! I feel like I hardly slept. We're going to crawl into bed and watch a movie.

Have a good night.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Driving by once again.  Had work today and it was just painfully dull.  Yawn city since I had to help with signing for the Ad.  

Just waiting for the Amazing Race to come on and then will call it a night.  Hope everybody had a great weekend.


----------



## my3princes

DH and I are waiting for the Amazing Race too.  That is our favorite show.  We always have "date night" on Sunday night which means we sit together on the couch and watch the amazing race.  Exciting...I know


----------



## pjlla

About to watch Amazing Race too.... we watch as a family.... that and Survivor are about the only things we all agree on!

I had a big bowl of steamed cauliflower to take the edge of my hunger.  Then I had a homemade pita pocket pizza with some sauteed mushrooms and spinach, and a few Baked Lay's.  The take-out pizza smelled unbelievably good, but I held strong.  One bite of DD's slice was enough to enjoy.  

I will use my last few points of the day to have a piece of the WW pineapple pie I made.  I made it without the coconut so I could share it, but no one else wants it... not sure why, when the only other thing to eat are homemade oatmeal chocolate chip cookies??  

Good night!............P


----------



## tigger813

I don't know if I'll make it through the entire episode since it just started at 9 and I can barely keep my eyes open!

Have a good night all!!!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

jbm02 said:


> It ws the first time I had been back since 1990 and surprise! everyone pretty much looked the same.


That's funny!  We have DH's 20yr. high school reunion this weekend.  I hope I know a few of the people...



dvccruiser76 said:


> Have you been to HHI before? We went in May and had an excellent meal there if you need advice. The one that I loved was more of a date night place but they have more kid friendly seating outside if you need it. Let me know if you need suggestions.


We were there last year for New Year's Eve.  We just got sandwich stuff at Piggly Wiggly, had burgers from the cafe for lunches.  We did go to Salty Dog, just because you have to.  I was....underwhelmed!  I'd love a suggestion!



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--you are starting to sound like yourself again! First some guy in a truck in the park swerved towards us to avoid a bike, and I fell off the curb. Then we were running the path in the park at the end and three ladies were standing in the middle of the path. So I said excuse me ladies on your left and some other women who was walking said--you should have run in the grass, they can stand where they want. Ok.....I told her to mind her own business but she just kept running her mouth. Luckily we were running away from her.


YIKES!!!  I can't believe that woman said that!  Everyone always gets out of my way, must be all the heavy breathing!   Glad your ankle was okay!



cclovesdis said:


> Hair washing was definitely interesting. They took me outside and I tried to get comfortable, but my sister was like, “What is she at the spa?” The joke was, I tried to wash my hair in the bathtub today and was completely successful.Taryn, you are amazing! I will always have faith in you-and everyone here! Speaking of AK, has anyone mentioned CAPD? I’m not an audiologist, but in all my testing, I had that test done.


No, that one hasn't been mentioned... I need to read up on it.  Glad the spa experience wasn't too humiliating!  Thanks for the vote of confidence!!!



cclovesdis said:


> I love AK and I’ve never met her! up later. I need to rest my foot a bit.


Thanks, we decided to keep her.  I cannot believe she'll be 11 tomorrow.  Time simply flies!  Take care of yourself!



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Thanks, I'm feeling ok and just moving along in life


Anything we can do to help, just ask!




donac said:


> Good evening everyone.  We had an okay day of sewing.  We only had 5 people of sewing.  Two who came were excited about sewing 5 pillowcases by lunch time.   I am able to sew 5 in about 45 minutes.  Even though we we still sewed 60 pillowcases and had 150 donated ahead of time so we had 210 for todays total.  New ones I love Beauty and the Beast  which was ds2's first movie.  He was very small and started to cry during the dance scene.  we were in the back of the theater and just rocked him and watched the end of the movie.  we also love TS 1, 2, and 3.  For TS3  ds2 emailed us and told he was coming home for the weekend.  Maybe we could do a family movie night.  So we went with both my sons and ds1's gf.  And yes I cried.


I cried, too!  It was Sophie's first theatre experience.  AK's was Lilo and Stitch!   That's great about the pillowcases!



Dreamer24 said:


> When I am good about journaling, I track calories and fiber so today I also recorded the protein.  I was just under 1600 calories, 24 grams of fiber and 80 grams of protein.  I also had around 80 - 90 ounces of water.  Where should I be?


I suggest going to Sparkpeople.com.  You enter your height, weight, goal weight.  It gives you a calorie range, fat range, protein range, and carb range.  You can enter the foods you eat each day into it, and it will tell you if you are in your recommended ranges.  It has been EXTREMELY helpful to me!  You can keep track of your water intake and exercise there, too!



Cupcaker said:


> We're at 102!!!


My response has nothing to do with that, other than .  I think you had asked before if we had been to HHI.  We went last year for New Year's Eve.  We simply fell in love with the resort, activities, etc.    We decided to make it tradition to go for NYE, 3-5 days, depending on how it falls and how many days DH has off at the end of the year.  DH said it was the first time he had seen my smile, literally, since Daddy died 3 months earlier.



50sjayne said:


> Been on craigs list a lot lately have found some good stuff. I've been spending a lot of time lately looking for supplies for candle making--have actually found a lot of stuff.


I need to look on there more often!  Congrats on the bargains!!!



Connie96 said:


> I got up early this morning for a long run. It was a good run covering 8.33 miles in 1 hr 30 mins. I'm pretty happy with that - especially because it was SO humid. Ate totally on plan today until dinner. We went out to eat with my sisters and their families. I ordered a salad and it was great but when my salad was gone, I started eating what was left of the kids' nachos. Oh well.


Great run Connie!!!!!!!  I bet you didn't have too many nachos!  Hope you had a good day today!



lisah0711 said:


> *Taryn,* way to go on the 7+ inches and 10 pounds to go!   You've been having such a horrible time lately and you still made it all happen for you with your health goals!  The Cirque du Soleil that we saw was "Alegria."  It was an excellent show.  The performers are amazing!  And not an ounce of body fat on any of 'em!    We had a very good time.[Speaking of which, DS was very disappointed about having to cancel our cruise so I told him about the mother/son Disneyland trip coming up.  That helped with the angst and also let him go into full bore planning mode, which does a mama's heart proud!



A lot of gymnasts go on to work for Cirque, there are ads in the back of all of AK's gymnastics magazines.  We've never seen a show, might have to get to La Nouba at WDW sometime.  Sorry DS was heartbroken, but glad you have a trip to take his mind off it!!!



tggrrstarr said:


> I half expect I"ll be made to sign a confidentiality agreement!  The release will be mid October, so we won't have long before I'll be allowed to tell.  Its padlocked.II had mentioned yesterday that I woke up and gained a pound from the lack of exercise on Friday.  Well I am proud to say all my hard work of calorie budgeting and extra exercise yesterday helped me lose it!  I was back to my Friday weigh in weight!


Great job on getting right on that weight gain.  I weigh on Mondays, I expect I'll have a lot to work on!  That sounds... crazy. Padlocked rooms?  I hope it lives up to your expectations!



jbm02 said:


> His was the last skit - and I could barely hold the camera to take a picture because I was laughing so hard when my 6'5", 280 pound DH came out wearing a tutu, tiara and doing pirouettes across the stage as the "fairy" Two weeks til my first half marathon.  I ran 12 miles today.  I really wanted to do 13 but my body just wouldn't cooperate.  I hurt my knee last week (lingering injury from Iraq) and really didn't run much.   The foliage is AMAZING here this week.  I love looking out my kitchen window...


That image had me .  YOUR PICTURE WAS GORGEOUS!!  Great job on your run, I hope the knee holds up.  You'll have a  great half!!!



mikamah said:


> Good morning.  I need and extra day on the weekends to do all I want to do. On the sleeping in his bed, I was bad, and just let him come in my bed.  I never did the tough cry it out and he went back and forth between his and my bed.  As a single parent, that's a little easier and I always said, I don't know any teenage boys who sleep with their moms.


I tell you - one to work, one to play, one to rest!  3 day weekends are a MUST!  I never did cry it out, either.  I nursed my girls so long, it was so much easier to do it from the bed.  I don't do well w/ up and down.  I can get up, but I STAY AWAKE once my eyes open.  I said the same thing.  "Well, if she's in our bed as a teenager, she won't be in someone else's."  AK moved out when Sophie was born.  So...11 years later, still have kids in the bed.  We added 2 dogs to the mix, too!  It's okay. I have night terror issues myself, so I understand. I kept a sleeping bag under my parents' bed, and remember using it about a month before I got married after a particularly bad nightmare!



my3princes said:


> I have so many wonderful memories of our trips to WDW.  One that stands out for me was when my youngest son was about 2years old.  We were at Hollywood Studios at opening and we walked down a desserted Mickey Ave.  This was when they had the little airstream trailers that the characters made appearances in front of.


TOO CUTE!!!  Great looking wedding pictures, too!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I had the most amazing day.  Perfect weather!!!!  There were so many fireman running in full gear.  Some carrying the american flag over their shoulder.  There was a 70+ year old fire man running....yes I said running.  He had on his fireman pants, boots and hat.
> As we ran through battery tunnel completely packed in like sardines the chants of U.S.A began.  It was just so amazing its hard to explain.The tunnel was almost 2 miles long.  It got really hot in there and I was so happy to see the end.  When we exited there were FDNY in thier formal attire lined up for blocks cheering us on.  They each held a flag with a picture of a fireman who lost their life on 9/11.  There were 343 of them.  On the other side of the street were the U.S. coast guard also in their formal attire holding the american flag.  They all were cheering us on and giving high fives.  It was so inspirational.


Lindsay, what a wonderful memory to have for the rest of your life.  That seriously had me in tears!  I can't find an appropriate smilie for how that made me feel.  Write it all down, so you can share with your boys when they are older!



Rose&Mike said:


> Both Mike and I had to take claritin so hoping it's allergies and not a cold. We got a ton done today, so I think we will be nice and relaxed by Thursday, and not have one of those flying out the door departures, knowing that you forgot something. My eating has not been great, but hoping it's pms. Who knows. Probably tmi, but I can't remember the last time we went to WDW and I didn't have to deal with girl stuff.


AMEN!  I hope that I stay on the same track as far as TOM's actual tom, b/c I actually have next year's trip planned for a non-TOm time for change!  Hope those allergies get better soon!



tigger813 said:


> I finished the 5K in 36:17. I'm pleased with that time especially after having only 3 hours of sleep last night. I feel great and proud of myself!


Great job Tracey!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Today was my rest day, so no exercise. We went to church and it seems like I've volunteered to teach Sunday School for the 3rd Quarter (Feb. - Apr.). But this time, it's going to be a real challenge -- I have the Nursery!  I actually am looking forward to it. The nursery kids are generally 18 months to 4 (most Mommies don't want to send them down before that point), so there can be a big range in what you can do for a lesson! I had a big accident with what used to be a can of Pringles


Sing He's Got the Whole World in his Hands.  Sophie's been singing that ALL day long!!  Good for you!  As upset as you are, I love the way your put your "accident".  I seem to be in the same boat, my willpower is all or nothing.  Great job with your plan for tomorrow!



jbm02 said:


> I usually do a Thanksgiving one too.  it's called the "Turkey Trot"; this year I might try for the 10K (NEVER a consideration til I found everyone here!!! My cousins have a huge tailgate party on the route - ...sitting here with a small bowl of goldfish and desperately trying to ignore  !


Sounds like a fun run!  I thought you meant real goldfish, and wondered if they were somehow comforting to you!



pjlla said:


> Painted the first color in DS's soon-to-be two-color  room (I couldn't bear the thought of pumpkin orange everywhere, so we agreed on one pumpkin wall and three lime green walls ).  Also caught up on laundry and vacuuming and such.


My daddy picked an orange wall for their bedroom in the early 1970's, with 3 dark paneling walls.  Mom begged for years to paint it, but he wouldn't budge Now, she wouldn't change it for the world!



pjlla said:


> I had a big bowl of steamed cauliflower to take the edge of my hunger.  Then I had a homemade pita pocket pizza with some sauteed mushrooms and spinach, and a few Baked Lay's.  The take-out pizza smelled unbelievably good, but I held strong.  One bite of DD's slice was enough to enjoy.


Great job!

QOTD:It was our first day ever in WDW as a family,  we had dinner at Chef Mickey's, and the girls got to open the restaurant, walk down the red carpet with Mickey, and sign his autograph book.  For their first time ever meeting Mickey, we had a little private audience with him, it was so magical.    The look on Sophie's face is priceless!

If you want to see a picture, click on the Pixie dusted july 09TR link.  It's on the first page.  I tried putting it here, but I still don't know how to make them medium sized, and it messed up the layout of the page and irritated me!

Okay, so I BLEW it today.  Pizza, M&Ms, sausage biscuit.  Yeah, that bad.  Like 2100 calories.  What happened?  NO WILLPOWER!  Overslept this am, it's raining, it was there.

Bummed, I'm all ready for a run in the am, and we are in some sort of monsoon.  We've gotten about 2 inches already today, and they are calling for 4-7 by Tuesday am!  I might try for it anyway, depending on how hard.  I don't usually mind running in light rain, but with the cough I already have, not sure.  And of course I let my neice borrow all my Jillian DVD's Sat. night and told her "I won't need them before Monday night."  I 'll just have to make something up in the morning, I need to burn some calories!!!!

Got my menus planned for the week, stew beef and potatoes are in crock pot, will add veggies in the am for soup.  It's veg soup weather!

Lots of random stuff in my head, but nothing important, so I guess I'll go!
Have a great night!
Taryn


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone.  Today I went to go visit my family.  My bf and I had a great time today.  I did talk to my grandma to see how she was doing.  Shes fine in her eyes because she says the Dr has not told her to go on a diet or that she will be on dialysis.  But they have had her take nuitrition classes and a workshop on dialysis.  So I guess the next step would be to confirm with the Dr to see if he explicitly wants her on a diet and if she will for sure go on dialysis.  Other than that we spent a lot of time with my entire family.  Afterwards we even went to go visit my BF's grandma to spend time with her.  It was also nice just being with BF because we have opposite schedules.  He works evenings/nights while I work days.  So I actually only see him 2-3 times a week- even living together.

Well Im going to go do the elliptical for the day.  See you all tomorrow morning if I havent melted yet 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Disney's theme for the next year is "Let the Memories Begin"  What is your best Disney memories.



I have an upcoming trip that I am sure will be one of my best memories.  DCL is coming to LA in January.  All my family, mom, dad, 2 brothers, sister will be going.  I have cousins going, friends going, and even my BF's family is going.  We have joked around that we should get married on this trip since everyone is going to be there.  My family has never gone anywhere on vacation other than their home town in Mexico.  I am really looking foward to sharing this experience on a great cruise ship with all those that are closest to me.



lisah0711 said:


> *Cupcaker,* 102!    You are making me worried for our DL trip soon.



Today was a whopping 108!  I looked at the weather and it should be down to the high 80s by Wednesday.  Im sure that no matter what the weather is, you will have a great time with DS!



tggrrstarr said:


> I chose Wakkiki Sushi - coconut shrimp, cucumber & avacodo topped with Kiwi and a pina colada coulis.  Yum!  I also traded a piece of mine for my friend's French Toast sushi.  Yep, I said french toast!  It had some type of egg (Tomago?), bacon, scallion, cinnamon sugar sprinkle and Raspberry coulis.  OMG!  This was amazing!  The only reason I didn't order it was because of the bacon!



Ive never heard of crazy sushi like that.  Sounds yummy.  Glad you had a good time.  




jbm02 said:


> Yardwork day here!  Time to go dig up a bush that has gotten out of control and see if we can separate it at root level. BTW, can anyone tell me how to post pictures?  The foliage is AMAZING here this week.  I love looking out my kitchen window...



Your yard looks amazing.  Wish we had foilage like that in California.  Good luck on your running.



my3princes said:


> I have so many wonderful memories of our trips to WDW.  One that stands out for me was when my youngest son was about 2years old.



Too cute!  Thanks for sharing the pictures.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> The race in NYC was such a wonderful experience.  There were fire fighters from all over the world....yes from england, and spain and I think many more.  We met people from CT, NJ, GA, MN, and we saw some with shirts from all over.  At one point I even ran along with the Army and Coast Gaurd.
> 
> There were so many fireman running in full gear.  Some carrying the american flag over their shoulder.  There was a 70+ year old fire man running....yes I said running.  He had on his fireman pants, boots and hat.
> 
> As we ran through battery tunnel completely packed in like sardines the chants of U.S.A began.  It was just so amazing its hard to explain.
> 
> The tunnel was almost 2 miles long.  It got really hot in there and I was so happy to see the end.  When we exited there were FDNY in thier formal attire lined up for blocks cheering us on.  They each held a flag with a picture of a fireman who lost their life on 9/11.  There were 343 of them.  On the other side of the street were the U.S. coast guard also in their formal attire holding the american flag.  They all were cheering us on and giving high fives.  It was so inspirational.
> 
> Along the rest of the route there were cheerleaders and bands and onlookers all cheering for us.  We passed ground zero and I have to admit I got a little choked up.  I sprinted to the finish and never felt so great at the end of a race.
> 
> I was honored to be there.  I thank god for all the people who risk their lives everyday for our freedom and safety.  It truly was such a great day.



Just gave me chills reading this.  It must have been amazing experiencing this if it was just amazing for me to read this.



tigger813 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!!
> 
> I finished the 5K in 36:17.



 congrats to you and DD!!!  Thats a great time! youre also an inspiration.



Dreamer24 said:


> I've had another good day of eating and went to the gym.  I'm feeling good and ready to face the week.







Worfiedoodles said:


> By the way, I just found 2 new flavors of Vitatops (well, they're new in my store), Raisin Bran and Apple Crumb. I can't wait to try them!



I just noticed that they started carying Vitatops at Target.  What store do you get them at?  I would love to try new flavors.



pjlla said:


> This reminds me of a story..... when DS lost his first tooth, he accidentally ate it with a Christmas cookie. He was SO UPSET when he realized it! Well... DD doesn't let the tooth fairy take her teeth, so she had her teeth in a jar upstairs (I know....ewwww... but what can I say).  Anyhow.... she brought down a tooth, tossed it on the kitchen floor, and convinced her brother that his tooth fell onto the floor!  He was SO HAPPY!  And I was so proud of DD for thinking of it and for sharing her tooth!   It made for a great scrapbook page!



What a cute story.  How nice of DD to not only share her tooth, but make it so that it was DS's lost tooth.  Very sweet.



flipflopmom said:


> My response has nothing to do with that, other than .  I think you had asked before if we had been to HHI.  We went last year for New Year's Eve.  We simply fell in love with the resort, activities, etc.    We decided to make it tradition to go for NYE, 3-5 days, depending on how it falls and how many days DH has off at the end of the year.  DH said it was the first time he had seen my smile, literally, since Daddy died 3 months earlier.



It must be a great resort then.  How fun to have a tradition like that.  I will keep it in mind for future vacations!


----------



## Connie96

Just a friendly reminder... Of the folks that measured-in on week 1, these have not yet PM'd their current measurements:

cclovesdis
cherry-pops
corinnak
Dahly
happysmyly
jenanderson
KristiMc
Lisah0711
MickeyMagic
mommyof2Pirates
NC_Tink

Lose, gain or maintain, please report in by Monday evening, if possible. 

If anyone did NOT measure-in during week 1 and you'd like to join us going forward, just submit those measurements any time and come on along.


----------



## 50sjayne

pjlla said:


> About to watch Amazing Race too.... we watch as a family.... that and Survivor are about the only things we all agree on!
> 
> I had a big bowl of steamed cauliflower to take the edge of my hunger.  Then I had a homemade pita pocket pizza with some sauteed mushrooms and spinach, and a few Baked Lay's.  The take-out pizza smelled unbelievably good, but I held strong.  One bite of DD's slice was enough to enjoy.
> 
> I will use my last few points of the day to have a piece of the WW pineapple pie I made.  I made it without the coconut so I could share it, but no one else wants it... not sure why, when the only other thing to eat are homemade oatmeal chocolate chip cookies??
> 
> Good night!............P
> Love your profile pictures of the kitties. How is the newest one doing? (Can't remember the name.)



Someone on craigs list emailed me and asked for me to put an update on her so this was the last in 2 posts of Penneys Diary:

Day 2 Penney the wonder kitten.

After being unceremoniously tossed out in a busy grocery store parking lot, Penney the wonder kitten is recovering. Here is her account: 

I continue to act cute in front of my original captor, she seems to have the power here and if I am to survive I must align myself appropriately. There are 2 others that seems ok, the big male one yelled a lot when he saw me, but then came and pet me later. I let him know though his behavior was not appropriate. But he pets good. The other one I keep cautiously visiting although I definitely let the other inhabitants of the room know I will not be messed with. 
For the most part I am left alone in a room with music that goes from nice to annoying with  people warbling in a different language than the one Ive almost got down. I let my captor know I much prefer the television, preferably OPB. Really like that big purple dinosaur. 
Other beings such as myself come to look and sniff at me and I reproach them mightily as soon as they are within my vision. If  Im busy with my ball in the circle though-- I still let them know, but really there has to be some way to get this thing out.
I play with some other toys but growled at them first as they smelled like other kittys and definitely gave Moms---ummm-- my wardens, stomach a good talking to when it growled right at me. They decided to call me Penney. It was fine until a show came on the tv and I kept hearing Penney Penney Penney repeatedly. I dont think I look like a Penney although the tv Penney was pretty of course and I do have a lot of coppery fur. This house would actually be kind of nice except for the millions of hairy beasts trying to get me constantly. Wont someone please come rescue me?

Conclusion: Diary of a rescued kitten.

Well. A nice lady came, picked me up and I could tell she liked me. Then she left and Momummy captor, started to act strangely running around the house, then coming in and playing with me on the bed finally. Then the big one came in and they talked a lot petting me and both of them started leaking. Then Mom left and came back with a big bag of my food and I never saw the nice lady again. Puzzling but fine. I also decided earlier that day it is fun to play with someone about my size that lives there too. Well. I like to run after him and jump on himI love that! Hes a little bigger than me but mom says I make up for my size in spunk. I dont feel the need to warn everyone of my sheer ferocity anymoreI feel pretty safe, although that big pretty one with milk Id like to drink wont let meshe lets the other one, the one I like to play with do it?
All in all this is ok, I follow Mom around the house everywhere, even helping her read, see:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Guess I will conclude now, thanks for your attention!

Thanks for your responses-- we tried--we are hopelessly in love with her though, cat people we are. I hope the ones interested in her give some other rescued kitten/cat a chance-- they are all precious and in such need of loving homes. 

Penneys doing great now, sleeps on my bed every nightits unbelievable how Mowgli lets herShe doesnt growl anymore unless theres some tuna in front of her lol. 

my3princes:



> Minnie was in front of her trailer and Pluto was in front of his. We visited both trailers, but our little guy was too scared to visit the characters. He ended up walking across the street and sitting on a bench. Minnie and Pluto saw him and they slowly approached him and let him warm up to them. This happened over about a 15 minute time frame (as I said, we were the only people on the street). Eventually he warmed up to them and from then on he thought he could just run up to them whenever he wanted, they were "his" friends



That is really really cute!

Worfiedoodles:


> I had a big accident with what used to be a can of Pringles  I told my dh he has to stop buying them. For some reason I can stop when I take out one of the 100 cal packs, but when faced with a whole can...then I finally watched the BL from Tuesday.



Heh. I have those accidents too. Thats why I always take any kind of chips out of the container and put em in a bowl. Those small bowls are kind of nice for thismy Mom has a name for them? They are used for sauce a lot. Yeah its nice BL is Tuesday then our weigh in is Fridaykeeps you on track. 

Went to my bosses birthday party tonight. In my 18 years of not mixing business with pleasure-- I went! And it was fun, 'm glad I went. Fortunately my slow eating saved me from eating all my nachos, they came around with containers so that was good-- did have 2 blackberry margaritas though...

**
Caught an estate sale that was closing up on my way home and found some really nice wine glasses for a quarter each, this for $9 (it's 8 ft.):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One of those Target animated fiber optic things that my husband did not have--score--for $5 and a cute old tin with roses on it I picked up and it was filled with old matchbooks, something else the husband collects for a quarter. Think I'm done bargain hunting now for awhile as I just found out my kid needs 5 books for school-- the photography alone costs $80. Eeek. I'll find them cheaper somewhere else but jeez one more thing....


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning everyone.  It is supposed to be a rainy day here in jersey.  I have a busy day.  My math team has their first meet today and I have many things to get settled before we go this afternoon.

Thank you everyone for the great memories from yesterday's QOTD

Monday Question of the Day

As the weather is getting cooler and winter is getting closer there will be many times when we can't get outside.  What is favorite exercise DVD and why?  What is the best thing about it?  What DVD have you tried that you did not like?  

This way people could ideas about which are better than others. 

Have a great day everyone.  I will not be home until 5:30 or 6 and then not on here until at least 7:30.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I love Leslie Sansone's 4 Fast miles and her 3 mile Pilates walk! I feel I get a really good workout in doing both of them. I haven't really found one I don't like at this point. I've also discovered Bob's new series of videos and like his 20 minute strength workout. I will probably do some today after cleaning up.

Skipped my early morning workout as I'm totally wiped out from the weekend. I will get in some mini workouts and at least 2 miles on the elliptical later. I'm a bit sore today from the run yesterday and the lack of sleep the night before. I fell asleep watching Amazing Race and had to rewind it to see who won and then I went to bed. DH has been asleep since I think about 6 or so last night. He was not feeling well. We think something at the party didn't agree with him as he was sick all morning and his throat really hurts from that. I don't think he's going to work today but I'm just going to let him sleep. He can work from home.

DD1 has dancing tonight. Her bff is coming over after school to do homework and then I'll take them to dancing. I think soccer will probably be canceled due to the weather which works for me. I need to get to bed early tonight and catch up on my sleep!

I'll check back in later when I've accomplished something. I'll probably go to the wellness center and make a quick run into the grocery store. Going to make Impossible Cheeseburger pie for supper but with ground turkey instead of beef. I think I'll make some Earl Grey green tea now as my throat is a bit sore. I sang at the top of my lungs at the party the other night.

DD1 is finally up and dressed and eating breakfast so that is my cue to get moving.

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

*Tracey* Congrats on your first race! What a great time you finished in too. 

*Lindsay*I loved reading about your race.  I can only imagine how emotional it was, and what a wonderful memory for you to have.  I like Taryn's idea to write it all down, so you can share it with you ds's.  But I know you are so good about your journal here and your trip reports, you've probably already done that.  Congratulations.

*Taryn*-I had one of those days yesterday.  Used up 25 flex points, after a trip to the farm and some cider donuts.  Today is a new day.  Be careful if you go running in the monsoon.  I hope to get out after work before the rain is too bad.  

*My3princes*Love the pictures.  What a fun, cute memory for you and ds's.  Your wedding pictures are awesome too. 

*Jude*_ I love the pic of your yard.  It made me start being more observant and some of our trees are starting to change.  The fall is so beautiful.

*qotd- * One of my my favorite memories is on our first trip on michaels 5th birthday just he and I went to MK for the opening ceremony and we had never seen it, and I was so emotional,(big surprise) and had such an overwhelming feeling of gratitude for all in my life and how lucky I was to be there.  He was so cute, and we had a really great morning, taking our time down main street, meeting characters and they made him feel so special with his b-day button.  

*Qotd- *I like the watp videos too, and Jillians 30 day shred, and it's a tough workout.  I did try a bargain country line dance dvd, but it wasn't very good.  I forget the name.  

*I will never, never, never give up!!!!*

Got to run now.  Back on track, but unfortunately I'm back into the off track over the weekend, and lose what I gained during the week.  Gotta work on that.  

Have a great monday everyone!!


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone.  It is supposed to be a rainy day here in jersey.  I have a busy day.  My math team has their first meet today and I have many things to get settled before we go this afternoon.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the great memories from yesterday's QOTD
> 
> Monday Question of the Day
> 
> As the weather is getting cooler and winter is getting closer there will be many times when we can't get outside.  What is favorite exercise DVD and why?  What is the best thing about it?  What DVD have you tried that you did not like?
> 
> This way people could ideas about which are better than others.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.  I will not be home until 5:30 or 6 and then not on here until at least 7:30.  Have a great day everyone.



I've never really fell in love with an exercise dvd.  I have done the walk away the lbs and they're okay.  I picked up a couple of pilates dvd's, but haven't actually opened them yet.  I think I've had them for about a year.  Don't want to rush things


----------



## pjlla

flipflopmom said:


> My daddy picked an orange wall for their bedroom in the early 1970's, with 3 dark paneling walls.  Mom begged for years to paint it, but he wouldn't budge Now, she wouldn't change it for the world!Taryn



I knew that orange reminded me of something.... the 1970's!!!  Seriously, after three coats (who would have thought that pumpkin orange wouldn't cover light blue in one coat), it actually looks pretty cool.  I know it will look awesome with the lime green on the other walls. The comforter he picked is black and grey with a stripe of orange, lime, and blue.  We went with mostly black accents, plus a bit of lime and orange.  I'm hoping that the lime will keep it from looking too much like a Halloween room.  




flipflopmom said:


> Okay, so I BLEW it today.  Pizza, M&Ms, sausage biscuit.  Yeah, that bad.  Like 2100 calories.  What happened?  NO WILLPOWER!  Overslept this am, it's raining, it was there.Taryn



Actually, I think you are missing some "WON'T-power" .  Seriously... 2100 calories isn't exacty off the charts.  You can recover from this and still have a great week!!  Start fresh today!!



flipflopmom said:


> Got my menus planned for the week, stew beef and potatoes are in crock pot, will add veggies in the am for soup.  It's veg soup weather!
> 
> Lots of random stuff in my head, but nothing important, so I guess I'll go!
> Have a great night!
> Taryn



YAH for menu planning!  I had it on my radar to do my menus for October and November yesterday, but the day got away from me.  I will be doing a freezer and pantry inventory and getting those menus done TODAY!  Beef stew sounds yummy today!  It is wet and miserable here as well.  I have a vegetarian pizza casserole sort of  bake scheduled for tonight, but might have to change it up, as DS has a soccer game about an hour away from home.... so we will be leaving here at 4:15 and probably won't return until about7:45.... sounds like we will end up with a "car picnic."  I'll make up sandwiches, etc later today.



50sjayne said:


> Someone on craigs list emailed me and asked for me to put an update on her so this was the last in 2 posts of Penneys Diary:
> 
> Day 2 Penney the wonder kitten.
> 
> After being unceremoniously tossed out in a busy grocery store parking lot, Penney the wonder kitten is recovering. Here is her account:



Your narrative from Penney was so cute!  That would make a great idea for a "pet" scrapbook page.... kind of a "day in the life"!  Not that I need anymore scrapping ideas.... as it is I haven't worked on a single page since early August!!  Glad that Penney is doing well in her new home.  



donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone.  It is supposed to be a rainy day here in jersey.  I have a busy day.  My math team has their first meet today and I have many things to get settled before we go this afternoon.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the great memories from yesterday's QOTD
> 
> Monday Question of the Day
> 
> As the weather is getting cooler and winter is getting closer there will be many times when we can't get outside.  What is favorite exercise DVD and why?  What is the best thing about it?  What DVD have you tried that you did not like?



Have a great time with your math team.  

Favorite exercise DVD.... I do like the WATP workouts.  But I get bored quickly, so I need to change them up frequently.  Honestly, with the running, I haven't done a WATP video in months.  Maybe today would be a good day to pull one out.... it is raining and I just don't feel like running in the rain.  Anyhow, the best thing about them... they go by quickly, I can do them inside if it is too hot/cold/rainy/windy, etc., I can do them quietly if the family is sleeping (treadmill is too noisy), they are a nice change from just running or walking.

Love it AND hate it...... Jillian Michaels 30 day Shred and BL videos.  They KICK MY BUTT!  As a result, I really dread doing them.... but when I do, I feel powerful!!  If you are looking for a GREAT all-over, butt kicking workout that will make you sweat in your living room... 30 day SHRED is it!!  Very little equipment needed, not terribly long, but WOW.  I actually have to modify it when I do it because it was causing me some knee pains.

Least favorite.... I bought a "Dancing With The Stars" latin dance workout maybe a 18 months ago.... it was AWFUL!  It just reminded me how uncoordinated I have become since I was a dancer and cheerleader many, many years ago.  I attempted it twice, hated it, and hid it away. 



tigger813 said:


> I'll check back in later when I've accomplished something. I'll probably go to the wellness center and make a quick run into the grocery store. Going to make Impossible Cheeseburger pie for supper but with ground turkey instead of beef. I think I'll make some Earl Grey green tea now as my throat is a bit sore. I sang at the top of my lungs at the party the other night.



Is that a Bisquick recipe?  Do you use regular Bisquick or the Heart Smart?  I love Bisquick recipes for a quick easy dinner!!  We were supposed to have the Italian Pizza Bake tonight (without the chicken, as DS is allergic), but I think we will be too busy.... unless I make it early and we take it to go!  Not sure how that would work for a car meal.



my3princes said:


> I've never really fell in love with an exercise dvd.  I have done the walk away the lbs and they're okay.  I picked up a couple of pilates dvd's, but haven't actually opened them yet.  I think I've had them for about a year.  Don't want to rush things



Yup.... no sense in rushing!   Actually.... if you try them and like them, let me know.  I KNOW that my core needs some work and I think Pilates would help.  The Pilates studio a few towns over charges about $60 per session!    Love to try it on my own before I give them any of my hard-earned $$.



Speaking of money..... I am not earning any today!  I didn't get called to work day.  The money would be nice, but I do love being home.  I get so much accomplished and it makes life so much more organized!  

I hope every one is doing well today.  It is a cold rainy Monday here.  As I mentioned, I don't relish the idea of running outside today.... not that it is too terrible out, but I'm just not feeling any enthusiasm for it.  I might dust off a WATP DVD later.  

I have a bit more laundry to fold and then that will be caught up, at least for a few days.  I finished the 3rd coat of paint on DS's room... will wait a few days for that to cure, so I can tape it off to do the other three walls.  I forgot to grab wood filler at the local hardware store when I took DD to school today (she begged me... but she should be taking the bus), so I can't finish up the dining room baseboards today.  And it is rainy, so I can't put the last coat of black paint on the chest for the dining room... oh well.  As I mentioned, I will be doing my menus for the rest of October and November. 

**Crafty/decorating help needed here....** (feel free to skip if this isn't your area of interest).....

A few months ago I decided to do a bit of redecorating in the kitchen.  I saw a DIS'er's scrapbooking room that was decorated in all of her "Alice in Wonderland" collection and I decided that the Mad Tea Party would be an excellent idea for the kitchen.

It is already painted light yellow.... the counters are blue (icky, but not replacing it right now).  The cabinets are light oak.  I have a large space between the top of the cabinets and the ceiling that I like to decorate.  For the past 6-8 years it has been decorated with various ceramic bowl and pitchers (mostly blue, since I was collecting blue pitchers for about 18 years), plus some silk ivy vine, grapevine and white twinkle lights (we have electrical outlets up there for this purpose). It was pretty and served its purpose, but I was getting pretty tired of it.  

I pulled everything down at the start of the summer to get ready to do the redecorate, but I just got around to getting new twinkle lights this week (I tossed the old ones.... too icky and dusty to use again). 

Well.... Saturday I put up the twinkle lights, and the silk ivy vine.  Then I put up the oversized ceramic tea cups and saucers.  I put the plush White Rabbit and Cheshire Cat into place. But it still looked bare.  So I added some oversized silk flowers.... and that is where it started to go wrong.  I'm not a big silk flower fan and these just started to make the whole thing look cheesy.  But the Tea Party took place in a garden.... so how do I achieve the garden look without the flowers?

I am thinking of buying a few strings of those mini chinese paper lantern lights that they sell at Target (the ones they sell with the outdoor stuff).  If I string those from the ceiling, I will get a bit more of the look I am going for.  But I feel like I am missing something else.  DD suggested some oversized playing cards and/or a Queen of Hearts crown or something like that.  

ANY IDEAS??? 

That last bit of laundry that needs folding is calling my name.  I'll pop back on later...............P


----------



## lisah0711

tggrrstarr said:


> I half expect I"ll be made to sign a confidentiality agreement!  The release will be mid October, so we won't have long before I'll be allowed to tell.  And yes, I will be able to say if it is in fact earthshattering!  I've been working for Bose for five years, and they have never released a product in this manner of secrecy before.  They are really building it up for us employess.  In fact, they renovated our theater and only the store manager is  allowed to see the changes.  Its padlocked.



Interesting!  Bose does make some good stuff so it may be earthshattering.  I'm sure companies are more aware of keeping new releases secret after the old Apple iPhone 4 prototype being left in a bar.  

If you do have a piece of pizza, you can use a paper towel or napkin to mop up as much of the grease from the cheese as you can before you eat it.  Your co-workers will give you funny looks no doubt but hey, it's worth it!  



jbm02 said:


> Lisa, as you see above, I couldn't pick just one!  LOL.  What did you do at DL?  I'd love to hear some of your stories!!!



Jude, your backyard is gorgeous!  But I have to ask . . . who is going to rake all those leaves?    DH's brother and his family live in your neck of the woods.  If you drove west on I-90 you would eventually get to our place -- all the weather goes from here to there.  

I worked at the Character Shop in Tomorrowland at Disneyland.  It is now Star Traders.  Later I learned the valuable skill of sewing names on Mickey Mouse ears and worked at the Mod Hatter a lot, too.  Space Mountain had just opened when I started.  The following summer Big Thunder Railroad opened.  They used to call and ask groups of employees to come over and ride for testing.  I got to work the Main Street Electrical Parade and in Fantasyland a few times.  I had fun every single day I worked at that job!

Where is jennz?    She used to work in Fantasyland at WDW.  



mikamah said:


> Michael lost a tooth yesterday morning, and I forgot to be the fairy, but luckily he woke up and didn't think of it right away so I went and left the cash while he was in the bathroom. Pheww.  I think he's close to figuring it all out anyway, and if the fairy hadn't come, I'm afraid it would have been all over.  I do love how one day he can seem so grown up and the next he can believe in the magic with all his heart.



Whew!  Close call with the tooth fairy!    This may be last year that Santa is real.  

*Deb,* that picture of your DS is adorable! And your wedding dress is gorgeous.  I think that the sleeves could be altered so they aren't so pouffy and it would be fine for another go round.  donac, is our sewing expert and might have some ideas.  

*pjlla,* thanks for the Halloween Candy Alert!  

Will be back later to finish replies.  DS is going on a school trip for two nights and have to be sure that we have everything that we need!


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> If you do have a piece of pizza, you can use a paper towel or napkin to mop up as much of the grease from the cheese as you can before you eat it.  Your co-workers will give you funny looks no doubt but hey, it's worth it!
> 
> Will be back later to finish replies.  DS is going on a school trip for two nights and have to be sure that we have everything that we need!



I second the "de-greasing" idea!  Why take in those extra calories if you don't need to??  I pat my pizza all the time now!  

Where is DS going?  Is it a fun trip?? .................P


----------



## tggrrstarr

9/24 Friday QOTD:As we get closer to the holidays do you think your family will accept new recipes that will help you keep on track?

I think the only change I make will be instead of regular sweet potatoes (which I am always in charge of no matter where I end up) I will be doing a roasted potato blend.  Everything else I will just take in small doses.  My BIL is mostly vegetarian (eats chicken, fish & sometimes a little turkey) so we always add a big bowl of brocolli/cauliflower.



donac said:


> Saturday Question of the Day
> 
> Really 2 questions
> 
> 1. Which classic Disney movie to love to watch over and over again.  I mean from before 1970
> 
> 2. Which more recent movie to do you enjoy watching.
> 
> It could be live action or animation
> 
> Have a great day.  I will be on later when I get home from pillowcases.



This is tough.  I have always loved the Hayley Mills movies, it was a toss up between The Moon Spinners and The Parent Trap.

1. The Parent Trap 
2. Honorable Mention - (because its after 1970, but before 1988)- Flight of the Navigator
3. National Treasure

Still trying to catch up, be back soon!  Time to start work.  Oh yeah, the meeting was awesome, I will tell you all more details as soon as I am allowed:


----------



## goldcupmom

Quick flyby this morning.  Never made it on yesterday 

Managed 4.46 this morning which, for the first time in a long time, I didn't really want to do.  Too tired!  I've only gotten between  4 - 5 hours sleep the last 2 nights.  But I had to walk - 'cuz I knew I would cross the 800 miles mark if I did!  I think I"m becoming addicted to both walking and my Garmin.
Probably not a bad thing.

Took DD to the bus this morning.  She is having a panic meltdown worrying (at the beginning of week 6) if she will lose her scholarship (has to keep a 3.5)  But to her, a B- is failing, so I get it.  Plus, she's exhausted.  

So, I'm off to the thrift store to try to pick up winter coats (it's 99c tag day), which I"ll do each Monday until mid-November , to take to the rescue mission & family rescue thru church.  1 tag color is 99c each monday morning, so I'm gonna try!

Hopefully I"ll have time to get back on here later.

QOTD - that I remember - Thanksgiving - in 28+ yrs marriage, we've never been near family at Thanksgiving, so my family eats whatever I choose.  Always turkey, but everything else varies based on requests.

Disney classic movie - probably Jungle Book - it's the 1st movie I ever went to a theater for & I was in early elementary school.  I love Baloo!

Disney memory - Sadly, I don't have many as I've only been to DL 1x and WDW 2x.  But my fav would have to be our 1st WDW visit.  DD was 5 - 1st character she saw was the QUEEN of hearts.  She walked up with her signing booklet, took one look and shouted at HER - "Why are you wearing boys shoes?" Quickly followed by "Why is there hair like daddy's on your arm?" And the QUEEN promptly made an exit!

Exercise DVDs - I have a gazillion - which just yesterday I decided I need to go through a different one each day & 'review' them - maybe on here - if I have the chance.  I love any of the WATP and Shred.  Have many I've never even opened.

Well, it's off and running.......later!  Happy, Healthy Monday to all!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I woke up a couple of times throughout the night. We had a scare last night as my father was sleep walking.  Neither my mom nor I feel back to sleep very quickly. Then, I had to use the bathroom, which requires some assistance, at least according to my mother. I then woke up when my mom was planning to walk with the neighbor only to find out that it is pouring out. Whats up with this weather? Not that we dont need the rain, though. I fell back to sleep and then woke up when the phone rang. My sister calls every morning. Usually that is fine, but Ive really needed sleep post-injury and my mom knows it. She told me to go back to sleep, and for one of the first times ever, I actually did. I didnt wake up until after 9! I definitely needed some sleep.

There isnt too much planned for today. I am hoping for a walking cast when I see the specialist today. 

Have a great day everyone!

CC 



Dreamer24 said:


> I've had another good day of eating and went to the gym.  *I'm feeling good and ready to face the week*.



 Love the part I bolded! 

*Maria:* My sister had the nursery for Vacation Bible Camp a few times. There was actually a curriculum. She loved it! 

The only thing that caught her off-guard was the allergies the kids have. One has an allergy to something in bubbles. She was prepared for the 8 usual food allergies, but contact allergies are apparently a big concern too. Funny, though, I have one we just didnt find out until I tried a new product at age 22. 



donac said:


> cc I was in DW during hurricane ANdrew.  we were staying at POFQ and my twin sister and her family were also down there.  We weren't watching the news too much so we didn't know the extent of the destruction until we started to drive home.  All the way up 95 we kept seeing tree service trucks and electrical company trucks coming down to help out.



You drove! It was really fascinating to drive up from West Palm and see how dramatically different things were as we went north. Its amazing what driving can show you. I cant imagine what Miami must have looked like. 

*Jude:* A Thanksgiving morning race sounds great!  Your cousins sound like they would be a great source of inspiration. If my parents are up for battling the potential snow in the Berkshires, Id consider running the 5K. My grandparents live just past Albany. Theyd love to see us, but the snow potential keeps us away. 



pjlla said:


> This reminds me of a story..... when DS lost his first tooth, he accidentally ate it with a Christmas cookie. He was SO UPSET when he realized it! Well... DD doesn't let the tooth fairy take her teeth, so she had her teeth in a jar upstairs (I know....ewwww... but what can I say).  Anyhow.... she brought down a tooth, tossed it on the kitchen floor, and convinced her brother that his tooth fell onto the floor!  He was SO HAPPY!  And I was so proud of DD for thinking of it and for sharing her tooth!   It made for a great scrapbook page!



Thats adorable! 



pjlla said:


> Okay.... either they killed each other or they stopped fighting because now it is quiet...
> 
> The turkey tro sounds like fun!  The more you all talk about it, the more I'm thinking I should look for a T.giving morning run. It would certainly start the day on good healthy note!



 Duh! There must be a run somewhere near me! Good call! 

*Rose:* Hope you got some rest! 

*Maureen:* Hope you had a great weekend! 



my3princes said:


> DH and I are waiting for the Amazing Race too.  That is our favorite show.  We always have "date night" on Sunday night which means we sit together on the couch and watch the amazing race.  Exciting...I know



Had to add: my parents dont even sit on the same couch. He has a recliner and watches TV and she is playing cards on the computer. At least they are in the same room.


----------



## cclovesdis

pjlla said:


> I will use my last few points of the day to have a piece of the WW pineapple pie I made.  I made it without the coconut so I could share it, but no one else wants it... not sure why, when the only other thing to eat are homemade oatmeal chocolate chip cookies??



How is it without coconut? Im not a fan, although if it makes a recipe, than I use it. But, my mother can definitely live without it. 



flipflopmom said:


> No, that one hasn't been mentioned... I need to read up on it.  Glad the spa experience wasn't too humiliating!  Thanks for the vote of confidence!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks, we decided to keep her.  I cannot believe she'll be 11 tomorrow.  Time simply flies!  Take care of yourself!
> 
> Okay, so I BLEW it today.  Pizza, M&Ms, sausage biscuit.  Yeah, that bad.  Like 2100 calories.  What happened?  NO WILLPOWER!  Overslept this am, it's raining, it was there.



I dont know how AK is at school (and its not my business), but I should also add that I have heard of great success stories once CAPD is diagnosed. It seems that the action plan immediately helps children. I know of one student who went from a very modified curriculum to practically being on grade level within months of diagnosis. 

Thanks! I cannot wait for the doctors appt today. Tell AK I said Happy Birthday! Id keep her too, btw. 

And, 2100 calories in 1 day! Please, think about it this way. Before we started on our journey I could have had that many calories in one meal. Heck, I think I had 2100 calorie apps. You have come so far. Put it past you and have a great day today! 



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  Today I went to go visit my family.  My bf and I had a great time today.  I did talk to my grandma to see how she was doing.  Shes fine in her eyes because she says the Dr has not told her to go on a diet or that she will be on dialysis.  But they have had her take nuitrition classes and a workshop on dialysis.  So I guess the next step would be to confirm with the Dr to see if he explicitly wants her on a diet and if she will for sure go on dialysis.  Other than that we spent a lot of time with my entire family.  Afterwards we even went to go visit my BF's grandma to spend time with her.  It was also nice just being with BF because we have opposite schedules.  He works evenings/nights while I work days.  So I actually only see him 2-3 times a week- even living together.



Not sure what to say about your grandmother.  We are going through a similar thing with mine. She thinks she has diabetes (I think what she means is hypoglycemia, but who really knows with her) and claims that she knows when her blood sugar goes too low and she needs to eat. Well, this happens at least 5x a day and so she is constantly eating. Of course, a bit to eat doesnt suffice. She needs at least half a meal and a lot of it is processed, etc. She probably eats upwards of 4,000 calories a day. Her favorite food is those packages of cracker sandwiches with peanut butter in them. I feel you. 



Connie96 said:


> Just a friendly reminder... Of the folks that measured-in on week 1, these have not yet PM'd their current measurements:



I knew there was something I forgot to do. Will send you a PM immediately. 

*50sjayne:* Penneys diary is adorable! How cute! 



donac said:


> Monday Question of the Day
> 
> As the weather is getting cooler and winter is getting closer there will be many times when we can't get outside.  What is favorite exercise DVD and why?  What is the best thing about it?  What DVD have you tried that you did not like?



I like the WATP 5-mile one, even though Ive never made it through all 5 miles. Theres just something confidence-building about walking a 12-minute mile. I like the BL Jumpstart cardio workouts, but Im not in love with some of the other workouts on the DVD. There was also this yoga DVD that came with the yoga mat I bought that was 10 notches below beginner. It was free so I didnt complain. 

*Tracey:* I hope you are able to get some rest and feel better! 

*Kathy:* Have a great day today! 



pjlla said:


> Love it AND hate it...... Jillian Michaels 30 day Shred and BL videos.  They KICK MY BUTT!  As a result, I really dread doing them.... but when I do, I feel powerful!!  If you are looking for a GREAT all-over, butt kicking workout that will make you sweat in your living room... 30 day SHRED is it!!



ITA! I also love how some of them are short. Not quick, but short. 



lisah0711 said:


> If you do have a piece of pizza, you can use a paper towel or napkin to mop up as much of the grease from the cheese as you can before you eat it.  Your co-workers will give you funny looks no doubt but hey, it's worth it!



You know, Im guessing that you might not be the only one dabbing their pizza. It is becoming quite popular. I wasnt even out of elementary school before my classmates started doing it to their cafeteria food. Pizza was a daily option and dabbing it with napkins was a necessity. That, and checking to see if the hot dog bounced. 



tggrrstarr said:


> 9/24 Friday QOTD:As we get closer to the holidays do you think your family will accept new recipes that will help you keep on track?
> 
> I think the only change I make will be instead of regular sweet potatoes (which I am always in charge of no matter where I end up) I will be doing a roasted potato blend.  Everything else I will just take in small doses.  My BIL is mostly vegetarian (eats chicken, fish & sometimes a little turkey) so we always add a big bowl of brocolli/cauliflower.



When you say sweet potatoes, Im picturing roasting some on a pan. But, Im guessing you mean more of a casserole dish with ingredients other than sweet potatoes?


----------



## Connie96

I never want to see another peanut M&M again.

As long as I don't start, I'll be fine, but if I start... yesterday was NOT a good day for my eating. And that was BEFORE I went over to celebrate my dad's birthday. 

So, here's another Monday with a Sunday food orgy to weigh-in with me. When I am tired I just couldn't care less about sticking to any kind of eating plan. Next time, I'll just take a nap!

Y'all have a good Monday! TTYL.


----------



## cclovesdis

Connie: I sent you 2 PMs. Oops.

Just did some research on sleep walking. It seems like I should not be concerned unless it happens again. I will talk to my mom regardless.

Now, it is time for breakfast.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Zoesmama03

I definitely need to catch up but I think I'm too far behind now. I had a fun weekend though.  I ate entirely too much pizza, salad and baked potato on Saturday night out to dinner with friends.  Not to mention dessert. AHHH!!  

I got so much to get done at home too though so I will try my best to get a catch up marathon today but it may be tomorrow.


*mikamah,
Don't you know the toothfairy sometimes is too busy and has to come the next night(especially if they lose it at night).    I had to relay the message here once.  Then she hadn't been sleeping in her bed so she only goes if the kids in their bed here. 
*


----------



## lisah0711

Back to catch up.  

*Lindsay,* great job on the race -- sounds like you did well and what a good cause!  

*Tracey,* congrats to you and your DD on your race, too!  How nice that you could do it together!  

*Rose,* glad the anklen is okay.    Your poor dog, I'm sure the tone hurts his ears.  

*Dreamer24,* you got to ride in Cinderella's coach?!?    Talk about a dream come true!

*Maria,* sorry about the Pringles incident.    I can't stop until those things are gone, too.   

*Taryn,* sorry about the off plan day yesterday.     I agree with pjlla, 2100 isn't too bad.  You've already done your menu planning for the week so it sounds like you are getting right back OP!  

*Cupcaker,* glad that you and your BF had a great day yesterday!  

*Connie96,* PM'd you my measurements.  Not sure what happened there!    Hope that you can get some rest!  

*Susan,* I loved the story of Penney the wonder kitty.  She is so lucky!  



donac said:


> Monday Question of the Day
> 
> As the weather is getting cooler and winter is getting closer there will be many times when we can't get outside.  What is favorite exercise DVD and why?  What is the best thing about it?  What DVD have you tried that you did not like?



I'm not a big fan of exercise DVDs either.  Leslie Sansone's DVDs are okay but her perkiness gets to be a bit much for me at times.    Jillian Michaels Shred is a killer -- I've never made it past level 1!  

*Kathy,* so you used some of your flex points -- you didn't go over.    I'm sure you will be OP for the rest of the week.



pjlla said:


> I am thinking of buying a few strings of those mini chinese paper lantern lights that they sell at Target (the ones they sell with the outdoor stuff).  If I string those from the ceiling, I will get a bit more of the look I am going for.  But I feel like I am missing something else.  DD suggested some oversized playing cards and/or a Queen of Hearts crown or something like that.



Maybe some lanterns like the ones that hang over the teacups at MK?  You might also look at some pictures of the Alice in Wonderland ride at Disneyland.  Maybe something will inspire you!  

DS' whole 6th grade class is going on a "nature experience."  They are staying at a church camp in the mountains, get to sleep in a bunkhouse, eat in the mess hall, go hiking, do outdoor activities, for two nights.  Then they have the rest of the week off to recouperate.  I was doing my one-chick hen thing this morning -- cluck! cluck! cluck!  

*Julie, * sorry that you are so tired.    But a big congrats on passing the 800 mile mark!  

*CC,* make sure that your stairs are blocked off if your Dad is sleepwalking.  I'm not trying to scare you but my Dad died after falling down the stairs in the middle of the night so when I hear stuff like this I go !  (He was actually fine after the fall but had a subdural hematoma a few days later).

Have a great day all!


----------



## flipflopmom

Connie96 said:


> I never want to see another peanut M&M again.
> As long as I don't start, I'll be fine, but if I start... yesterday was NOT a good day for my eating. So, here's another Monday with a Sunday food orgy to weigh-in with me.


I had some of those yesterday, too!   Oh well.  Here we go again!  Hope you have a good day!



donac said:


> Monday Question of the Day



I have 3 Jillian DVD's. shred = quick and effective.  Banish Fat - Killer cardio! 45 min. No more trouble zones - killer strength!I'd rather run than do any of them.



tigger813 said:


> DH has been asleep since I think about 6 or so last night. He was not feeling well. We think something at the party didn't agree with him as he was sick all morning and his throat really hurts from that. I think I'll make some Earl Grey green tea now as my throat is a bit sore. I sang at the top of my lungs at the party the other night.


Hope you all feel better soon!



mikamah said:


> *Taryn*-I had one of those days yesterday.  Used up 25 flex points, after a trip to the farm and some cider donuts.  Today is a new day.  Be careful if you go running in the monsoon.  I hope to get out after work before the rain is too bad.  [BI went to MK for the opening ceremony and we had never seen it, and I was so emotional,(big surprise) and had such an overwhelming feeling of gratitude for all in my life and how lucky I was to be there.


I make sure to be at rope drop as often as possible.  CRY EVERY TIME!!!  And yes, my whole family sings along to the Welcome song, and we get weird looks!  Back OP for us!!!  Update on rain below.



my3princes said:


> I picked up a couple of pilates dvd's, but haven't actually opened them yet.  I think I've had them for about a year.  Don't want to rush things


  If you ever do, let us know!



pjlla said:


> Actually, I think you are missing some "WON'T-power" Seriously... 2100 calories isn't exacty off the charts.  You can recover from this and still have a great week!!  Start fresh today!!
> YAH for menu planning!  I had it on my radar to do my menus for October and November yesterday, but the day got away from me. ?  I love Bisquick recipes for a quick easy dinner!!   DD suggested some oversized playing cards and/or a Queen of Hearts crown or something like that.


Ha. Ha.  Won't power.  Very. funny.  I'm thinking on your tea party.Are any of the bisquick menus healthy?  DH loves the stuff....



tggrrstarr said:


> Oh yeah, the meeting was awesome, I will tell you all more details as soon as I am allowed






goldcupmom said:


> Managed 4.46 this morning which, for the first time in a long time, I didn't really want to do.  Too tired!  I've only gotten between  4 - 5 hours sleep the last 2 nights.  But I had to walk - 'cuz I knew I would cross the 800 miles mark if I did!  .  She is having a panic meltdown worrying (at the beginning of week 6) if she will lose her scholarship (has to keep a 3.5)  But to her, a B- is failing, so I get it.  Plus, she's exhausted.


I had to keep a 3.5, too, to keep my scholarship.  It was a lot of pressure at times.  Good for you for understanding!  Great job with 800 miles!



cclovesdis said:


> I dont know how AK is at school (and its not my business), but I should also add that I have heard of great success stories once CAPD is diagnosed.I cannot wait for the doctors appt today. Tell AK I said Happy Birthday! Id keep her too,And, 2100 calories in 1 day! Please, think about it this way. Before we started on our journey I could have had that many calories in one meal. Heck, I think I had 2100 calorie apps. You have come so far. Put it past you and have a great day today!



Thankfully, she is a wonderful student.  Mostly A's, with one or two B's here and there.  I am to the point where I know that anything more than 1200 is not going to give me results, I don't give myself too hard of a time if I am in the 1400 cal. range, but over 1500 just makes me feel bad! But you are right, I have had 2100 cal. (and probably apps or desserts!) meals before!

*Terrible morning*.  got up at 4:30, took the furboys out, and the monsoon was full force.  Thankfully, they made it a quick trip!   I decided it was just too early to be up if I wasn't going to run, set my kitchen timer for 60 minutes, got on the couch with it, FORGOT TO HIT START and went to sleep!

WOKE UP AT 7:40 and I have to leave at 8:00!!!!!  Thank goodness everything was done, bags packed, etc, so all I had to do was dress, shower, makeup, flop up my hair, and get AK up and ready. Grabbed a Kashi bar for breakfast and a protein shake for lunch.  Not the world's best, but I'll make up for it with that veg soup for dinner. 

She looks so happy to be alive today.  Brad made it to call her this am when we got here to wish her a Happy Birthday, her principal did, friends, etc.  I am so happy when I can see her really smile!  She and Sophie sang a "duet" at church yesterday, they did so well.  Forgive my nostalgic, "It's my baby's birthday" mama ramblings!

Hope everyone has a good afternoon!  Rainy blah bad start morning, let's hope it's all better from here!
Taryn


----------



## Worfiedoodles

flipflopmom said:


> Sing He's Got the Whole World in his Hands.  Sophie's been singing that ALL day long!!  Good for you!  As upset as you are, I love the way your put your "accident".  I seem to be in the same boat, my willpower is all or nothing.  Great job with your plan for tomorrow!



Yep, I don't do shades of grey well, it's something I need to work on. Since I can't seem to be "on" all the time, I'm going to have to go with moderation. We definitely have a curriculum for every age, I'm just going to have to adapt it depending on who shows up and whether they really just need to nap...I'm told the 18 month old daughter of our youth pastors pretty much naps every week...



Cupcaker said:


> I just noticed that they started carying Vitatops at Target.  What store do you get them at?  I would love to try new flavors.



I'm not familiar with West Coast grocery chains at all -- I get them at Stop N Shop, but I'm pretty sure that's an East Coast only one. What I did find is they had them both in the "Healthy/Organic" section and the regular freezer foods, the new flavors were in the regular section only. 



50sjayne said:


> Worfiedoodles: Heh. I have those accidents too. Thats why I always take any kind of chips out of the container and put em in a bowl. Those small bowls are kind of nice for thismy Mom has a name for them? They are used for sauce a lot. Yeah its nice BL is Tuesday then our weigh in is Fridaykeeps you on track.



I think Penney is adorable, too, and I love her diary! Thank you for the reminder -- I think I need "remedial lifestyle modification" because even though I know these things, sometimes I just don't do them. 



donac said:


> Monday Question of the Day
> 
> As the weather is getting cooler and winter is getting closer there will be many times when we can't get outside.  What is favorite exercise DVD and why?  What is the best thing about it?  What DVD have you tried that you did not like?



My favorite exercise dvd is BL Yoga -- the one with Bob. The best thing about it is I can do most of it! I'm not a big DVD person, but one I wasn't too fond of was a Richard Simmons -- just didn't seem like much of a workout. That was also a long time ago! 



cclovesdis said:


> *Maria:* My sister had the nursery for Vacation Bible Camp a few times. There was actually a curriculum. She loved it!



I am looking forward to it. I really think it will be fun, and frankly less stressful than the older kids. I may have a rude awakening, but right now it sounds good!   Sorry about the lack of sleep last night. Hopefully you can have a lovely nap sometime today to make up for it. 

It was raining for me this morning, too, so I didn't get up early to run. I never wake up when it's raining, I guess my body is still on the clock where you slept in at the cave when it rained... I actually seem to have chills today and I don't feel great. I keep debating going home because I feel a little under the weather, but I really could just tough it out. I have to come in Tues. - Thurs., so it's either rest more today or don't do it until the weekend. I do plan to go to bed as soon as I get home, but that won't be until almost 6 unless I bug out early...

Maria


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> **Crafty/decorating help needed here....** (feel free to skip if this isn't your area of interest).....
> 
> A few months ago I decided to do a bit of redecorating in the kitchen.  I saw a DIS'er's scrapbooking room that was decorated in all of her "Alice in Wonderland" collection and I decided that the Mad Tea Party would be an excellent idea for the kitchen.
> 
> It is already painted light yellow.... the counters are blue (icky, but not replacing it right now).  The cabinets are light oak.  I have a large space between the top of the cabinets and the ceiling that I like to decorate.  For the past 6-8 years it has been decorated with various ceramic bowl and pitchers (mostly blue, since I was collecting blue pitchers for about 18 years), plus some silk ivy vine, grapevine and white twinkle lights (we have electrical outlets up there for this purpose). It was pretty and served its purpose, but I was getting pretty tired of it.
> 
> I pulled everything down at the start of the summer to get ready to do the redecorate, but I just got around to getting new twinkle lights this week (I tossed the old ones.... too icky and dusty to use again).
> 
> Well.... Saturday I put up the twinkle lights, and the silk ivy vine.  Then I put up the oversized ceramic tea cups and saucers.  I put the plush White Rabbit and Cheshire Cat into place. But it still looked bare.  So I added some oversized silk flowers.... and that is where it started to go wrong.  I'm not a big silk flower fan and these just started to make the whole thing look cheesy.  But the Tea Party took place in a garden.... so how do I achieve the garden look without the flowers?
> 
> I am thinking of buying a few strings of those mini chinese paper lantern lights that they sell at Target (the ones they sell with the outdoor stuff).  If I string those from the ceiling, I will get a bit more of the look I am going for.  But I feel like I am missing something else.  DD suggested some oversized playing cards and/or a Queen of Hearts crown or something like that.
> 
> ANY IDEAS???
> 
> That last bit of laundry that needs folding is calling my name.  I'll pop back on later...............P



Decorating Deliema:  I think you need an oversized mushroom shaped cookie jar.  You could also prop a pretty table cloth up in one area.  A Giant Key or even Keyhole would be cute too 



flipflopmom said:


> I had some of those yesterday, too!   Oh well.  Here we go again!  Hope you have a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 Jillian DVD's. shred = quick and effective.  Banish Fat - Killer cardio! 45 min. No more trouble zones - killer strength!I'd rather run than do any of them.
> 
> 
> Hope you all feel better soon!
> 
> 
> I make sure to be at rope drop as often as possible.  CRY EVERY TIME!!!  And yes, my whole family sings along to the Welcome song, and we get weird looks!  Back OP for us!!!  Update on rain below.
> 
> 
> If you ever do, let us know!
> 
> 
> Ha. Ha.  Won't power.  Very. funny.  I'm thinking on your tea party.Are any of the bisquick menus healthy?  DH loves the stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to keep a 3.5, too, to keep my scholarship.  It was a lot of pressure at times.  Good for you for understanding!  Great job with 800 miles!
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, she is a wonderful student.  Mostly A's, with one or two B's here and there.  I am to the point where I know that anything more than 1200 is not going to give me results, I don't give myself too hard of a time if I am in the 1400 cal. range, but over 1500 just makes me feel bad! But you are right, I have had 2100 cal. (and probably apps or desserts!) meals before!
> 
> *Terrible morning*.  got up at 4:30, took the furboys out, and the monsoon was full force.  Thankfully, they made it a quick trip!   I decided it was just too early to be up if I wasn't going to run, set my kitchen timer for 60 minutes, got on the couch with it, FORGOT TO HIT START and went to sleep!
> 
> WOKE UP AT 7:40 and I have to leave at 8:00!!!!!  Thank goodness everything was done, bags packed, etc, so all I had to do was dress, shower, makeup, flop up my hair, and get AK up and ready. Grabbed a Kashi bar for breakfast and a protein shake for lunch.  Not the world's best, but I'll make up for it with that veg soup for dinner.
> 
> She looks so happy to be alive today.  Brad made it to call her this am when we got here to wish her a Happy Birthday, her principal did, friends, etc.  I am so happy when I can see her really smile!  She and Sophie sang a "duet" at church yesterday, they did so well.  Forgive my nostalgic, "It's my baby's birthday" mama ramblings!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good afternoon!  Rainy blah bad start morning, let's hope it's all better from here!
> Taryn




Happy Birthday AK!!!


----------



## tigger813

pjlla- Yes, it is a Bisquick recipe! I bought a big box of the regular at Costco last week. Using ground turkey and fat free cheddar cheese so it won't be too bad.

Just ate 2 Morningstar Farms Mushroom burgers on potato bread with a small amount of ketchup. Just about 400 calories. I also had one small peppermint patty.

Quiet morning. DH and I caught up on some shows and I fell back asleep while watching the Food Network Cake Challenge on Beauty and the Beast cakes. I will probably take today off completely from working out. Legs are sore and I'm just totally wiped out from the weekend. I will be watching my calories and drinking lots of water. I did visit the wellness center this morning and I've had some green tea. I'll have a few more cups later.

Back to CHopped Champions!

Have a great day!

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

Connie96 said:


> So, here's another Monday with a Sunday food orgy to weigh-in with me. When I am tired I just couldn't care less about sticking to any kind of eating plan. Next time, I'll just take a nap!



I know the feeling.  I feel like lately my weeks have been spent just trying to make up for the weekend damage!  And I have finally discovered that for me, overtired + hungery = bad choices!!!



flipflopmom said:


> IHa. Ha.  Won't power.  Very. funny.  I'm thinking on your tea party.Are any of the bisquick menus healthy?  DH loves the stuff....



I am using a  recipe specifically from Heart Smart Bisquick.... lower fat content.  For the recipe I am using, made as is, 200 calories, 6 gr. fat, 35 mg cholesterol and 409 mg sodium.  It calls for egg whites, chicken breast, and reduced fat mozzarella.  

You can modify any Bisquick recipe to use Heart Smart Bisquick.  I do that often.... and then I modify it further by using skim milk, egg whites, lowfat cheeses (and/or less cheese).  

While I'll be the first to admit that any kind of Bisquick certainly wouldn't fall in the "Top 10 healthiest foods" list.... it certainly can be a lifesaver for a busy family!!  

I am modifying tonight's Italian Pizza Bake to include zucchini with the peppers and onions.  I was also going to make it vegetarian (because DS can't eat the chicken that it calls for), but I had a bit of leftover taco meat/tvp blend from Saturday night, so I threw it in.  So for us it is "Mexican Taco Bake"    Maybe I'll throw in a bit of cheddar with the mozzarella to change it up too.... and possibly some refried beans.  I'll let you all know how it worked out!



flipflopmom said:


> Forgive my nostalgic, "It's my baby's birthday" mama ramblings!
> Taryn


Totally forgiven!!  Give her a big birthday hug from us!



my3princes said:


> Decorating Deliema:  I think you need an oversized mushroom shaped cookie jar.  You could also prop a pretty table cloth up in one area.  A Giant Key or even Keyhole would be cute too.



OOOOhh.. the key/keyhole idea is GREAT!  And maybe a few giant mushrooms... THANKS!



tigger813 said:


> pjlla- Yes, it is a Bisquick recipe! I bought a big box of the regular at Costco last week. Using ground turkey and fat free cheddar cheese so it won't be too bad.



Funny..... two Bisquick dinners on here tonight!



Well.... after I left you all earlier, I made a cup of tea and went upstairs to fold laundry.  About 10:30 I started feeling really queasy and icky and sort of a sick headache.  Not sure what that was all about.   I finished my laundry and upstairs chores and sat to chat with DH for a while.  Still felt a bit queasy and like a sour stomach feeling, but I've had some lunch and it seems to be settling okay.  

I tried some Trader Joe's soup today.... not so great.  It was the Garden Patch veggie soup.... it was sort of like warmed up V-8... which I wouldn't mind, but this had something else I wasn't fond of.  I'll try to use up the rest in a recipe or something.  I didn't even finish the cup I warmed up because I decided it wasn't worth the full point.   I ended up eating some leftovers from the fridge.... not an ideal lunch, but it was warm and appealing and I was able to stay within my points.  

Well.... I'm going to pull out my to-do list from yesterday that I didn't finish and see what I can get done! TTYL............P


----------



## redwalker

As the weather is getting cooler and winter is getting closer there will be many times when we can't get outside. What is favorite exercise DVD and why? What is the best thing about it? What DVD have you tried that you did not like?

I love the Weight loss Yoga with Bob Harper.  It makes you use muscles you didn't even know you had, and burns calories fast! I will be using my treadmill on those really bad days.  Rain won't stop me outside, that is why I bought rain pants and a good rain jacket.  I haven't bought many other weight loss dvds, mostly what I have are tapes that I don't like..and I don't even know if they still make the ones I have on DVD.  

My husband and I celebrated our 40th birthdays this past Saturday night.  My actual birthday is this Friday Oct 1.  I am hoping to be under 130 by then, I am going to make a big push for it.  Although, after all the alcohol(and I did try to behave) I had..I am hoping it won't be an unattainable goal.


----------



## tigger813

Hey Redwalker!!!!!

I am also using skim milk in my Impossible Cheeseburger Pie. Redwalker made me several of these when my oldest daughter was born to put in the freezer. It was a lifesaver and something made me want to start using it again. I totally forgot that they had a heart smart version. Oh, well, I'll get that next time.

Time to finish my water, shower and pick up DD1 and her BFF at school in an hour!


----------



## tggrrstarr

cclovesdis said:


> When you say sweet potatoes, Im picturing roasting some on a pan. But, Im guessing you mean more of a casserole dish with ingredients other than sweet potatoes?



The dish I usually make is more of a casserole- first I boil the sweet potatoes (yams) as if I was making mashed potatoes.  Only not quite as long.  Then I transfer them to a  dish and add an apple cider/maple syrup mixture and bake.  Of course it is topped with brown sugar at the end.  Yum, but not so good for you.  The new dish is a combo of yams, red potatoes, reg potatoes, red onion, shallots & garlic.  its roasted until all are tender.  Then as a last step (optional) you mix in a little bit of parmesan cheese.  Sooo good.  And not nearly as bad as the sweeter dish.  



redwalker said:


> As the weather is getting cooler and winter is getting closer there will be many times when we can't get outside. What is favorite exercise DVD and why? What is the best thing about it? What DVD have you tried that you did not like?



I have only done/seen the P90x dvds I am currently using.  I guess if I can't make it outside, I would add an extra workout to my shedule.  There is a cardio disc that isn't part of the program but is there as a substitute or an addition.  It has a little bit of all the other harder discs.

I finally have a day off tomorrow, and it looks like I may finally get my dishwasher fixed this week! (crossed fingers)


----------



## cruisindisney

tigger813, Do you find that green tea is really helping?  I'm not a green tea drinker, but have wondered if it's worth adding to my diet.

Still waiting to hear from the dr with results from the echo.  The tech told me that my heart took pretty pictures.  She said the results should be to my dr today.  

I have been very frustrated lately.  Just need to push through this plateau and get the weight loss going again.  

Finished W4D2 on C25K yesterday.  I have been really surprised that I could do the 5 minutes of running. Week 5 scares me.  That 20 minutes of running on day 3 seems crazy!


----------



## tigger813

cruisindisney said:


> tigger813, Do you find that green tea is really helping?  I'm not a green tea drinker, but have wondered if it's worth adding to my diet.
> 
> Still waiting to hear from the dr with results from the echo.  The tech told me that my heart took pretty pictures.  She said the results should be to my dr today.
> 
> I have been very frustrated lately.  Just need to push through this plateau and get the weight loss going again.
> 
> Finished W4D2 on C25K yesterday.  I have been really surprised that I could do the 5 minutes of running. Week 5 scares me.  That 20 minutes of running on day 3 seems crazy!



Susan- I really do feel that green tea helps me! I didn't drink it a lot during the summer but now that the weather is cooling off I love having it again. I also have some Crystal Light raspberry green tea. I did drink quite a bit of that this summer. I am drinking the Earl Grey Green Tea. I love Earl Grey and actually like it more with the green tea. 


Cheeseburger pie is in the oven. Hoping it turns out right! I can't believe how simple it was.


----------



## Yunchman

pjlla said:


> Nope.... I've never found a FAT FREE sour cream or cheese that is decent.  I use low fat sour cream and 2% cheese and just use a bit less of them.  And fat free mayo...might as well be white jello... EWWWW!



Thanks everyone for the input. I picked up some reduced fat sargento cheese, low fat cottage cheese, and reduced fat sour cream and they all still taste pretty good! Also, in response to the terribly disgusting fat free mayo..I AGREE! I have found that to me Hellman's Light Mayo taste just like regular


----------



## Dreamer24

Lisa - riding in the coach was amazing!  I can't even describe it any other way.

Just checking in quickly to say the day is going well but very busy.  I'll check in later.


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone!!  I have at least read the past 3 1/2 days worth of posts, but will never be able to catch up with everyone in responses.  

We had a lovely weekend out at University of Notre Dame.  My food choices were much better than I might have expected.  I just tried to make the best choice in each circumstance, though I had no control over the breakfasts at our B&B.  In fact, each morning was a casserole that wasn't very point friendly, but I tried to choose the smallest piece available.  We had dinner out 2 nights, B&B breakfast 2 days, and airport food for dinner yesterday.  

I don't know how people do it who travel a lot for work, but I wouldn't want to have to constantly make judgments about the best choices just from a menu's description of various offerings.  For example, we ate at Fazoli's on Saturday night (I'd never been there).  They had a brochure at the counter with all the nutritional information.  The relative points-friendliness of various menu choices was so vastly different from what I'd expect. Fortunately, I read the brochure BEFORE I placed my order. LOL!

I am swamped at work but will catch up on all the QOTDs when I get a chance.  Dona, thanks for doing such a great job of coaching this week!


----------



## keenercam

9/24 Friday QOTD: As we get closer to the holidays do you think your family will accept new recipes that will help you keep on track?


My family are so flexible. I am really fortunate because I can modify a recipe and either they don't notice or they just don't mind.  We'll be at Disney's Hilton Head resort for Thanksgiving this year with my MIL and our "adopted" daughter, and we'll have to decide whether we are taking a turkey, buying one at a local grocery store there, or ordering a deep-fried turkey from the resort (they smell delicious!!).  As long as there are mashed potatoes, the "kids" won't care what other sides I serve.  My MIL probably would be curious about what I've made and how I've modified the recipes, so I'll be keeping that in mind.  She doesn't cook anything healthy and would drown everything in butter and use lard to prepare whatever she might cook, so I'll probably be pretty assertive about her just relaxing and leaving the cooking to me. 

9/25 Saturday QOTD: Really 2 questions: 1. Which classic Disney movie to love to watch over and over again. I mean from before 1970 2. Which more recent movie to do you enjoy watching. It could be live action or animation

1.  Cinderella
2.  Any of the Toy Story movies or Beauty & the Beast (hard to choose!)

9/26 Sunday QOTD: Disney's theme for the next year is "Let the Memories Begin" What is your best Disney memories.

Absolutely, without a doubt, our vow renewal weekend over marathon weekend at WDW in January 2009.  The entire weekend was full of magical moments.  Some of my favorites include wearing bride Minnie ears for the 1/2 marathon, throwing a private WISHES dessert party for 70 dear friends (including many WISH race team friends) at the Grand Floridian, having a private photo shoot at the Magic Kingdom starting at 5:45 a.m. the morning of our ceremony, and dancing with Mickey at our reception.  Truly fun times!

Here are some of those memories:


























P.S. I'm sorry if some of the pictures are huge. I'm worried about re-sizing them because it might affect how they are posted elsewhere.


----------



## brinalyn530

Dona  Yuck on the KFC! You win!

Taryn  Im not ready to put myself in that boat yet. Maybe I should ask DSs doctor if there is an adult equivalent of her so I can get evaluated at some point though? 

Cupcaker  Wow on the spontaneous trip! I cant wait to experience the F & W festival (eventually). And yes, the crabcake salad was scrumptious!

dvccruiser76  Hope you and DS feel better real soon!



my3princes said:


> What is wrong with this world that we live in?  Why do we penalize Mother's for choosing to stay home with their kids.


Im sorry that the temp agency was so rude! I find myself asking what the hell is wrong with people almost daily nowadays. I dont know if we are collectively getting more ignorant as a species, or if we are just so self-absorbed that we have lost the ability to empathize and work together as a team to find solutions. Either way, the world is going to hell in a hand basket if we dont make some serious changes (ethical, societal, political, etc.) real quick! 

Saturday Question of the Day : Really 2 questions
1. Which classic Disney movie to love to watch over and over again. I mean from before 1970
I love Snow White, but I dont think I could watch it over and over again  her voice would get a little irritating after two times through I think.
2. Which more recent movie to do you enjoy watching.
I love all of the Pixar movies  I could literally sit and watch them all back to back and then start over again. Its hard to pick a favorite, but I guess if I had to it would be Toy Story.

Taryn  Wow great loss! Awesome job!

Jen A  Hope your interview went well this morning!

Redwalker  Happy (belated) Birthday!

Deb  Those pics are super cute! 

Lindsay  Wow, that sounds like an amazing event! 

Tracey  Great job on your race (and great job to your DD as well)!

Pamela  Wow, pumpkin and lime green bedroom walls  ! DS wanted to paint his room orange when we moved into the new house  that idea was quickly vetoed. He chose a denim blue instead, much calmer and mommy approved  !

Monday Question of the Day : As the weather is getting cooler and winter is getting closer there will be many times when we can't get outside. What is favorite exercise DVD and why? What is the best thing about it? What DVD have you tried that you did not like?
I like the Jillian Michaels DVDs that I have (30 Day Shred, No More Trouble Zones, and Banish Fat Boost Metabolism). Shred is more of an everyday workout in that each level is only about a half an hour, but each level is a good workout. The other two are just under an hour if you play them all the way through, but you can also pick and choose different sets to do for a shorter workout (I havent done that though) and you will definitely sweat with both of these. I picked up the Biggest Loser Last Chance Workout (Im pretty sure that was what it was called) and really disliked it  it seemed disorganized, the former contestants who led the exercises didnt really do a good job of explaining or keeping count, the current contestants performing the exercises were distracting because some of them seemed to be really struggling (IMO), and the whole production just seemed sloppy to me. I have Shred with Weights, just havent had a chance to try it yet, and I plan on getting Bob Harpers two new ones when they are released on Amazon (Tracey how did you get a hold of those already?) and Im going to ask for P90X for Christmas. So I have a lot to look forward to trying when I get the time!

Cam  You look so beautiful in those pictures!

Today is supposed to be baseball practice and running, but we are getting Taryns monsoon from yesterday, so practice has been cancelled. I decided tonight will be grocery store night and Ill run tomorrow, which actually works better this week since my other runs are going to be Thursday and Saturday. Actually I may have to make that my schedule for October since DS has a game every Wednesday this month. Thats fine.

Well, Im way late, gotta get out of here. No time to add all the smilies (sorry). Have a great night everyone!

Bree


----------



## Octoberbride03

Passing through to say hi, how ya doin   to everybody.  If I don't have time catch up a little bit tonight then I will tomorrow or weds morning.  Gotta go get the kitchen clean so we can have supper for tonight.  

Hope everybody is having a good day.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie96 said:


> I never want to see another peanut M&M again.
> 
> As long as I don't start, I'll be fine, but if I start... yesterday was NOT a good day for my eating. And that was BEFORE I went over to celebrate my dad's birthday.
> 
> So, here's another Monday with a Sunday food orgy to weigh-in with me. When I am tired I just couldn't care less about sticking to any kind of eating plan. Next time, I'll just take a nap!
> 
> Y'all have a good Monday! TTYL.


Or try Scrabble! I was ready to eat the walls yesterday. It definitely distracte me.

Lisa--hope ds has fun. Enjoy your kid free days!

Taryn--could you all send some of that rain this way? We are 3-4 inches behind for the year! It is so dry. DS said it's raining like crazy in Columbia, and he had to put a suit on for a meeting tonight.

Maria--feel better!

redwalker--welcome back!


tggrrstarr said:


> The new dish is a combo of yams, red potatoes, reg potatoes, red onion, shallots & garlic.  its roasted until all are tender.  Then as a last step (optional) you mix in a little bit of parmesan cheese.  Sooo good.  And not nearly as bad as the sweeter dish.



Will you post this recipe on the recipe thread? It sounds yummy! Have a great day off!



cruisindisney said:


> Still waiting to hear from the dr with results from the echo.  The tech told me that my heart took pretty pictures.  She said the results should be to my dr today.
> 
> I have been very frustrated lately.  Just need to push through this plateau and get the weight loss going again.
> 
> Finished W4D2 on C25K yesterday.  I have been really surprised that I could do the 5 minutes of running. Week 5 scares me.  That 20 minutes of running on day 3 seems crazy!


That's frustrating that you haven't heard anything yet. My tech was very reassuring that she saw nothing of concern when she read mine. (Actually she said if she saw anything, I wouldn't be leaving until the doctor saw me again.) I was having extremely frequent pacs at that point. Hopefully no news is good news.

Very busy day today. I have a ton I have to get done at work before we leave on Thursday. I am so glad we made the effort to be organized at home this weekend, otherwise I would probably be freaking out.

For the first time in a while I really struggled to finish my workout. I originally was going to go 60 min. on the ellipitcal. Well I left work later than planned, and really struggled to do just do 30. Luckily when I got home, Mike had started dinner (he was chopping the veggies for veggie fajitas.) I just wanted to go out and have some bad for you food and a beer. Instead we had fajitas and I had a 55 calorie beer. 

Well, I'm off to see what I need to do on my list tonight. Have a good evening!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Today was a very good, OP day! I am now in a walking boot. I can take it off to shower, but otherwise it has to stay on. I still cannot exercise.  I also will likely need my crutches at least for another day or so until I am very comfortable with the walking boot.

I haven't eaten all my points yet for the day, but I'm planning to have a strawberry milkshake in a bit. I still need a serving of dairy for the day, so that works out really well.

Some quick replies and then probably to bed.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

CC

*Julie:* What a wonderful thing you do for your church!  for 800 miles! Hope you catch up on some sleep! 

Sorry *Connie*. Hope today was a great day! 



Zoesmama03 said:


> I definitely need to catch up but I think I'm too far behind now. I had a fun weekend though.  I ate entirely too much pizza, salad and baked potato on Saturday night out to dinner with friends.  Not to mention dessert. AHHH!!



Just jump on in! Remember to take one day at a time. Start today fresh! 



lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* make sure that your stairs are blocked off if your Dad is sleepwalking.  I'm not trying to scare you but my Dad died after falling down the stairs in the middle of the night so when I hear stuff like this I go !  (He was actually fine after the fall but had a subdural hematoma a few days later).



I read this earlier and didnt know how to respond.  Thank you for sharing this with me and us. I am hoping that last night was a one time thing, but no matter what, the basement door is staying shut at night.



flipflopmom said:


> Thankfully, she is a wonderful student.  Mostly A's, with one or two B's here and there.  I am to the point where I know that anything more than 1200 is not going to give me results, I don't give myself too hard of a time if I am in the 1400 cal. range, but over 1500 just makes me feel bad! But you are right, I have had 2100 cal. (and probably apps or desserts!) meals before!



AK is awesome!  Sounds like she is having a great birthday! 

I am trying to stay at 1200 calories too. Its hard at times, but I find it helpful to remember how far Ive (and weve) come! 

*Maria:* Feel better!  The kids in your nursery class sound adorable!

*Tracey:* How are you feeling? Better, I hope! 

*pjlla:* Good to know! 

Hope you are feeling good! 

*Redwalker:* Hope you reach your goal!  Glad you enjoyed your party! 

That was so nice of you to bake for Tracey! I didnt realize youve known each other for so long.

*Tggrrstarr:* That recipe does sound delish, but not so good for my diet. But, adding parmesan cheese to the potatoes sounds much healthier! 



cruisindisney said:


> Still waiting to hear from the dr with results from the echo.  The tech told me that my heart took pretty pictures.  She said the results should be to my dr today.
> 
> I have been very frustrated lately.  Just need to push through this plateau and get the weight loss going again.
> 
> Finished W4D2 on C25K yesterday.  I have been really surprised that I could do the 5 minutes of running. Week 5 scares me.  That 20 minutes of running on day 3 seems crazy!



Hope you get some good results from the doctor and that you beat this plateau! 

 on C25K! Im sure youll do great in W5!



Dreamer24 said:


> Just checking in quickly to say the day is going well but very busy.  I'll check in later.





*Cam:* Sounds like a great mini-trip! Nutritional info from restaurants is scary! You vow renewal pics are amazing! You look so happy! 



brinalyn530 said:


> I have Shred with Weights, just havent had a chance to try it yet



Would you let us know how that is? TIA! 

*Maureen:* Hope you have a good day too!


----------



## donac

Good evening  everyone.  

I didn't get home until after 6 and then had to have dinner.  But dh was not home because he was meeting a scout about an Eagle project so we did not get dinner until 7.  Right now I am just relaxing waiting for something good to come on tv.  I have some crocheting to do.  It is almost October and Breast cancer month.  I want to make some pink scarves for my department.  One of the teachers in our department is a 2 year survivor.  

Anyone who is sick  I hope you get better soon. 

Thanks for all the great memories over the last few days.  

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## tigger813

CC- Redwalker and I were roommates freshman year of college and she and her DH introduced me and my DH! We've known each other 22 years!!!!

Cheeseburger pie was pretty good. I'll put more spices in next time and I may try and use eggbeaters next time as well. I had one small piece.

I got in a little over a mile at the track in the rain while DD1 was at soccer practice. I plan on getting up early again tomorrow to do my 2 mile workout. Then I have to work at 9. I need to go to the transfer station around lunch time. We switch to a pay as you throw system starting on Saturday so I want to get as much out tomorrow and Thursday as possible. I'm going to try to do a new walking workout I saw on demand the other day some time tomorrow. I will also get about 2-3 miles in on the track during DD2s soccer practice if the weather cooperates.

Watching DWTS now. Looking forward to watching the Event at 9.

I'm feeling ok, just a bit tired still. DH is feeling better too! Going to be a busy week. Kids are out at noon on Wednesday so we'll probably get some cleaning done then before my parents arrive on Sunday. Got a munchie so I think I'll grab a Special K bar.

Good night all!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> For the first time in a while I really struggled to finish my workout. I originally was going to go 60 min. on the ellipitcal. Well I left work later than planned, and really struggled to do just do 30. Luckily when I got home, Mike had started dinner (he was chopping the veggies for veggie fajitas.) I just wanted to go out and have some bad for you food and a beer. Instead we had fajitas and I had a 55 calorie beer.



My workouts often feel struggled or cut short when I have so much to do on my mind.  Its normal I guess.  At least you got 30 minutes in.  Thank goodness for Mike preparing your dinner.  At least you got a great meal and the beer too.



cclovesdis said:


> Today was a very good, OP day! I am now in a walking boot.



Glad to see you are making progress CC.  Hang in there.  What doesnt kill ya makes you stronger.  Just think how strong your other leg will be.  Keep staying positive!!!!

I need to catch up on the QOTD-

Disney Memory- I have so many and they all are different and just as wonderful but I would say the best one yet was our first family trip we took last sept.

I cant pick a certain thing about that trip because I loved every part of it.  Even the parts where my kids cried and whined.  It was magical.

QOTD- Today.
I really dont do any workout videos.  I occasionally will do zumba off of you tube.  I enjoy Zumba by bradley.

I had a long day today.  Worked from 8-6 then had a meeting with my lead physician.  She treated me to Melt which is a "fancy" resturant.  The bill for the two of us was 75$.  It was yummy.  I ordered capellini with shrimp.  The sauce was olive oil and fresh tomato and basil.  I only ate half the portion.  I do feel over full though.

I missed my boys today I only got to spend a few minutes with them and then had to put them to bed.  Tomorrow night I have a flu shot clinic going at my office so it will be another late night.

I am still flying on cloud 9 after my race yesterday so hopefully it will get me through the next couple of busy days.  My time posted and I completed it in 39:11.  Not my quickest but being in a huge crowd of people really slows you down.  My friend usually runs a 22min 5K and her time was 32:07.  

I really need to focus on my points again.  I think I am falling off the wagon a little to much.  I have nothing planned this weekend so I am going to use it to get re-organized.

Taryn- I hope AK had a wonderful birthday.  Dont feel bad talking about the girls I love to hear the stories.

Cam- Your vow renewal pics are so beautiful.  It must have been such an amazing trip for you and your family.  What a great thing to do.


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> *Taryn,* sorry about the off plan day yesterday.     I agree with pjlla, 2100 isn't too bad.  You've already done your menu planning for the week so it sounds like you are getting right back OP!  I was doing my one-chick hen thing this morning -- cluck! cluck! cluck!   I'm not trying to scare you but my Dad died after falling down the stairs in the middle of the night so when I hear stuff like this I go !  (He was actually fine after the fall but had a subdural hematoma a few days later).


Lisa, thanks!  You always know what to say!  Hope DS has a great time at camp.   at the hen comment.   about your dad.  So sad.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Yep, I don't do shades of grey well, it's something I need to work on. Since I can't seem to be "on" all the time, I'm going to have to go with moderation. It was raining for me this morning, too, so I didn't get up early to run. I never wake up when it's raining, I guess my body is still on the clock where you slept in at the cave when it rained... I actually seem to have chills today and I don't feel great.


Maria, I hope you feel better now!  I love the cave analogy.  Maybe that's the answer to the "seasonal affective disorder" I feel like I have.  I'm reverting to roots!  I can't do anything in a happy way when it's raining!



my3princes said:


> Decorating Deliema:  I think you need an oversized mushroom shaped cookie jar.  You could also prop a pretty table cloth up in one area.  A Giant Key or even Keyhole would be cute too
> Happy Birthday AK!!!


Great idea!  I'll tell her happy B'day from everyone.  So sweet of you!  



pjlla said:


> While I'll be the first to admit that any kind of Bisquick certainly wouldn't fall in the "Top 10 healthiest foods" list.... it certainly can be a lifesaver for a busy family!!    About 10:30 I started feeling really queasy and icky and sort of a sick headache.  Not sure what that was all about.   I finished my laundry and upstairs chores and sat to chat with DH for a while.


Hope you are feeling better.  You need a pocketwatch, too!  Thanks for the ideas re: the Bisquick, I might have to get some.



redwalker said:


> I love the Weight loss Yoga with Bob Harper.  It makes you use muscles you didn't even know you had, and burns calories fast!


Now that sounds like something I need!  Good luck at getting your goal by Friday!



cruisindisney said:


> Still waiting to hear from the dr with results from the echo.  The tech told me that my heart took pretty pictures.  She said the results should be to my dr today.


Hopefully you'll hear something tomorrow.  And you will totally be able to do the 20 minute run.  Just break it into chunks.  I told myself - you can do 10, that's only a couple more than you've done.  Then at 10, surely you can make it to 15, and then there was no way I was going to stop before I was done that close!



tigger813 said:


> Susan- I really do feel that green tea helps me!


In what way?  Feel fuller?  



Dreamer24 said:


> Lisa - riding in the coach was amazing!  I can't even describe it any other way.


 Sounds wonderful!



keenercam said:


> We had a lovely weekend out at University of Notre Dame.  My food choices were much better than I might have expected.


Welcome home!  Glad you had a great time!



keenercam said:


> My family are so flexible. I am really fortunate because I can modify a recipe and either they don't notice or they just don't mind.  We'll be at Disney's Hilton Head resort for Thanksgiving this year with my MIL and our "adopted" daughter, and we'll have to decide whether we are taking a turkey, buying one at a local grocery store there, or ordering a deep-fried turkey from the resort (they smell delicious!!). Absolutely, without a doubt, our vow renewal weekend over marathon weekend at WDW in January 2009.  The entire weekend was full of magical moments.


Cam - have a s'more at the campfire for me!  Are you by chance going to the Piggly Wiggly?  That weekend does sound absolutely a dream come true



brinalyn530 said:


> Taryn  Im not ready to put myself in that boat yet. Maybe I should ask DSs doctor if there is an adult equivalent of her so I can get evaluated at some point though? Either way, the world is going to hell in a hand basket if we dont make some serious changes (ethical, societal, political, etc.) real quick! Taryns monsoon from yesterday, so practice has been cancelled. I decided tonight will be grocery store night and Ill run tomorrow, which actually works better this week since my other runs are going to be Thursday and Saturday.


ITA!!! If you are getting my monsoon, don't count on running tomorrow!  I haven't seen sun since late Saturday.  It started raining Sat. evening, and I think it's finally supposed to stop late tomorrow morning. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--could you all send some of that rain this way? We are 3-4 inches behind for the year! It is so dry. DS said it's raining like crazy in Columbia, and he had to put a suit on for a meeting tonight.For the first time in a while I really struggled to finish my workout.


Mental or physical struggle?  Hope the ankle is holding up!  I'd love to send this mess SOMEWHERE!!!!  We're really down, too, but it's coming down faster than the ground can absorb it.  The roads were awful!



cclovesdis said:


> I am now in a walking boot. I can take it off to shower, but otherwise it has to stay on. I am trying to stay at 1200 calories too. Its hard at times, but I find it helpful to remember how far Ive (and weve) come!


YAY for showers!!!!  Yes, dear, we've come a loong way.  Sometimes, it seems like alooong way to go, but we're closer!



donac said:


> It is almost October and Breast cancer month.  I want to make some pink scarves for my department.  One of the teachers in our department is a 2 year survivor.


I hearing about all your charitable projects!  You are an 



tigger813 said:


> CC- Redwalker and I were roommates freshman year of college and she and her DH introduced me and my DH! We've known each other 22 years!!!!!


Too cool!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I had a long day today.  Worked from 8-6 then had a meeting with my lead physician.  She treated me to Melt which is a "fancy" resturant.  I missed my boys today I only got to spend a few minutes with them and then had to put them to bed.I am still flying on cloud 9 after my race yesterday so hopefully it will get me through the next couple of busy days.


Glad you still have the "high" today, and sorry that you miss your boys!  I know how those nights go!  As for your time, that was the least important piece of yesterday's puzzle!

Had a very OP day food wise,Kashi bar for breakfast, protein shake for lunch,and veg. stew for dinner.  No time for exercise, though!  Oversleeping this am really threw me off all DAY! Roads were HORRIBLE on the way to and from gymnastics.  Rain makes me grumpy!

Stressing again over money, just found out that Brad will probably be on short time for the rest of the year.  His salary was about half this month, and the bills keep pilling up.  Not sure what we're going to do to dig out of it, hoping it doesn't come to something drastic. Want to try to refinance the house to cut that bill a bit, but I'm afraid our credit got shot this month......  Send PPD our way, please.  Pretty, pretty, please.  Brad didn't sleep at all today worrying, and I'm not feeling the sleep tonight.  I can't afford a repeat of up til 1, sleep late today....

*JEN *- Hope your interview went well today!

*Pinkle, Ann, Jennz, Dahly, and more* MISS YOU GUYS!  Hope you are okay!!!!

Anna Kathryn had a good day - but all good things must come to an end.  

Night everyone!
Taryn


----------



## my3princes

keenercam said:


> 9/24 Friday QOTD: As we get closer to the holidays do you think your family will accept new recipes that will help you keep on track?
> 
> 
> My family are so flexible. I am really fortunate because I can modify a recipe and either they don't notice or they just don't mind.  We'll be at Disney's Hilton Head resort for Thanksgiving this year with my MIL and our "adopted" daughter, and we'll have to decide whether we are taking a turkey, buying one at a local grocery store there, or ordering a deep-fried turkey from the resort (they smell delicious!!).  As long as there are mashed potatoes, the "kids" won't care what other sides I serve.  My MIL probably would be curious about what I've made and how I've modified the recipes, so I'll be keeping that in mind.  She doesn't cook anything healthy and would drown everything in butter and use lard to prepare whatever she might cook, so I'll probably be pretty assertive about her just relaxing and leaving the cooking to me.
> 
> 9/25 Saturday QOTD: Really 2 questions: 1. Which classic Disney movie to love to watch over and over again. I mean from before 1970 2. Which more recent movie to do you enjoy watching. It could be live action or animation
> 
> 1.  Cinderella
> 2.  Any of the Toy Story movies or Beauty & the Beast (hard to choose!)
> 
> 9/26 Sunday QOTD: Disney's theme for the next year is "Let the Memories Begin" What is your best Disney memories.
> 
> Absolutely, without a doubt, our vow renewal weekend over marathon weekend at WDW in January 2009.  The entire weekend was full of magical moments.  Some of my favorites include wearing bride Minnie ears for the 1/2 marathon, throwing a private WISHES dessert party for 70 dear friends (including many WISH race team friends) at the Grand Floridian, having a private photo shoot at the Magic Kingdom starting at 5:45 a.m. the morning of our ceremony, and dancing with Mickey at our reception.  Truly fun times!
> 
> Here are some of those memories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm sorry if some of the pictures are huge. I'm worried about re-sizing them because it might affect how they are posted elsewhere.




You vow renewal was beautiful.  How many years had you been married before your vow renewal?  It looks like a dream come true.


flipflopmom said:


> Lisa, thanks!  You always know what to say!  Hope DS has a great time at camp.   at the hen comment.   about your dad.  So sad.
> 
> 
> Maria, I hope you feel better now!  I love the cave analogy.  Maybe that's the answer to the "seasonal affective disorder" I feel like I have.  I'm reverting to roots!  I can't do anything in a happy way when it's raining!
> 
> 
> Great idea!  I'll tell her happy B'day from everyone.  So sweet of you!
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.  You need a pocketwatch, too!  Thanks for the ideas re: the Bisquick, I might have to get some.
> 
> 
> Now that sounds like something I need!  Good luck at getting your goal by Friday!
> 
> 
> Hopefully you'll hear something tomorrow.  And you will totally be able to do the 20 minute run.  Just break it into chunks.  I told myself - you can do 10, that's only a couple more than you've done.  Then at 10, surely you can make it to 15, and then there was no way I was going to stop before I was done that close!
> 
> 
> In what way?  Feel fuller?
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful!
> 
> 
> Welcome home!  Glad you had a great time!
> 
> 
> Cam - have a s'more at the campfire for me!  Are you by chance going to the Piggly Wiggly?  That weekend does sound absolutely a dream come true
> 
> 
> ITA!!! If you are getting my monsoon, don't count on running tomorrow!  I haven't seen sun since late Saturday.  It started raining Sat. evening, and I think it's finally supposed to stop late tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> Mental or physical struggle?  Hope the ankle is holding up!  I'd love to send this mess SOMEWHERE!!!!  We're really down, too, but it's coming down faster than the ground can absorb it.  The roads were awful!
> 
> 
> YAY for showers!!!!  Yes, dear, we've come a loong way.  Sometimes, it seems like alooong way to go, but we're closer!
> 
> 
> I hearing about all your charitable projects!  You are an
> 
> 
> Too cool!!!!
> 
> 
> Glad you still have the "high" today, and sorry that you miss your boys!  I know how those nights go!  As for your time, that was the least important piece of yesterday's puzzle!
> 
> Had a very OP day food wise,Kashi bar for breakfast, protein shake for lunch,and veg. stew for dinner.  No time for exercise, though!  Oversleeping this am really threw me off all DAY! Roads were HORRIBLE on the way to and from gymnastics.  Rain makes me grumpy!
> 
> Stressing again over money, just found out that Brad will probably be on short time for the rest of the year.  His salary was about half this month, and the bills keep pilling up.  Not sure what we're going to do to dig out of it, hoping it doesn't come to something drastic. Want to try to refinance the house to cut that bill a bit, but I'm afraid our credit got shot this month......  Send PPD our way, please.  Pretty, pretty, please.  Brad didn't sleep at all today worrying, and I'm not feeling the sleep tonight.  I can't afford a repeat of up til 1, sleep late today....
> 
> *JEN *- Hope your interview went well today!
> 
> *Pinkle, Ann, Jennz, Dahly, and more* MISS YOU GUYS!  Hope you are okay!!!!
> 
> Anna Kathryn had a good day - but all good things must come to an end.
> 
> Night everyone!
> Taryn



I'm sorry that the economy is effecting you too   I can commiserate with you.  Since I can't seem to land a full time job, I've bit the bullet and agreed to work more evenings.  I hate to be away from my kids so much, but there are bills to pay and this is my only solution for now.  Hopefully you can figure something out soon.


----------



## Cupcaker

Ok I just lost my long multi quote thing.  So instead I will try to remember what I said.

cc- sorry about your grandma.  Its hard when theyre at that age and reality isnt reality to them.  I dont know if its possible at this point to change their eating habbits????

hows your foot? does it hurt anymore?

cam- beautiful pics.  thanks for sharing.

taryn- boat load of pixie dust headed your way

redwalker- you can do it!!!

i know im missing a ton more.  sorry.

qotd: only tried windsor pilates and liked it.  I will definitely check out the others people have mentioned.  I have an elliptical in my room so the cold or rain wont stop me.

hope everyone on the east coast is doing well with the rain.  we're burning up over here.

just realized today that im a week away from my trip. I thought it was two weeks away.  didnt get any of my first choice ADRs... california grill, le cellier, coral reef, ohana.  I did get cinderellas royal table for lunch.  My first time going so Im looking foward to it.  Does anyone have any suggestions??

ok off to do some homework


----------



## 50sjayne

Well I found 3 of the kid's books on Alibris $39.42 grand total--something I'd never heard of until a thread on the budget board I'd saved. The photography one that was $80 I got for $15 on ebay-it was from Goodwill so I feel good about that one. The other I let the kid just pick up used from the bookstore there since it was only $11. So he's set. I probably could have done better if I hadn't Completely Forgot about books. Lol. Well last time I kept trying to get him the one and we couldn't even get a title until right before class started. I'll know better next time. It's going to be up to him to sell the things-- I told him he could keep that money if he took charge of the whole thing. 
I think everyone's kind of in a good mood maybe for fall.  Y'know on the board and all-- a good overall tone anyway. I personally stored away all my summer clothes and bedding so it promptly was 86 here today. Supposed to be that way all week...It's all good. 

Green Tea-- always helped me. It's nice to see another Susan around here. Seems like the name itself is getting scarce...
Well I have to go wash my hair, grab Penney and go to bed. She has to stay in my room all night because she can't go outside. We have a system in the summer, keep the cats in by day, let them out late at night. It works because we're very urban-- only animals we see around here prowling anyway are a few racoons and possums and they don't bother the cats. It's cars and mean old ladies they have to contend with... it's a shame-- our street in a one lane 25mph zone but people go too fast. there's no sidewalks either and you'll see a lot of people walking and kids playing. I don't know what is so urgent to people they'd risk lives.  Also the cats-- (being cats) prefer the outdoor plumbing in the summer so keeping them in that amount of time helps with that issue.


----------



## flipflopmom

Cupcaker said:


> taryn- boat load of pixie dust headed your way
> I did get cinderellas royal table for lunch.  My first time going so Im looking foward to it.  Does anyone have any suggestions??


We loved CRT lunch last year!  The salad with grilled chicken was delicious.  Yachtsman is another one we tried last year for the first time and loved.  Kona gets good reviews, you might like it if you like Ohana...  and thanks



my3princes said:


> I'm sorry that the economy is effecting you too   I can commiserate with you.  Since I can't seem to land a full time job, I've bit the bullet and agreed to work more evenings.  I hate to be away from my kids so much, but there are bills to pay and this is my only solution for now.  Hopefully you can figure something out soon.


Well, after 3 hours sleep, I am wracking my brain now for an idea.  Or a boatload of them!



50sjayne said:


> Green Tea-- always helped me. It's nice to see another Susan around here. Seems like the name itself is getting scarce...
> She has to stay in my room all night because she can't go outside. We have a system in the summer, keep the cats in by day, let them out late at night. It works because we're very urban-- only animals we see around here prowling anyway are a few racoons and possums and they don't bother the cats


What does the green tea do?  Great you have a system for the cats that you all can live with.  Good job with the books.

Well, I finally fell asleep around midnight, and now it's 3:20am, and I'm wide awake.  I have to get some sleep, sometime....  Going to search the internet for things I can do from home to make some extra money...


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  I see Taryn was up before me today.  Lots of PD to you.  I hope you can find something that works for your family. 

cc glad to hear that you got a walking cast that you can take it off to shower.

cupcaker  Dh and I are not really fancy restaurant people.  We were there last summer we had lunch in Germany and dinner at the Plaza in MK.  We like to eat lunch because if we are really full then we only need a snack at dinner time and we don't go to bed so full.  Put Disney Dinning on your phone.  If there is only two of you then call DD in the morning and give them a park and they can suggest something.  It has worked for us.  I very rarely make reservations if it is just dh and I.  There is also so many good counter serves especially in Epcot that just makes it easier for us and we can spend more time in the parks.  Where are you staying?  Some of the food courts are wonderful.  

Tuesday Question of the Day

Speaking of restaurants at DW is there a place you tried at DW or DL that you really enjoyed?  If you haven't been in a long time is there a place that you have read about you would like to try?

We had lunch at The Plaza in MK.  It is a small restaurant that just has sandwichs on their menu.  When we got there there was serveral things that they were serving that night.  I had a delicious tomato soup.  Dh had a wonderful meatloaf.  we both got kids cups of lemonade and he got a light up car and I got a light up Tinkerbell.  we were so full that we did not have room for dessert.

Have a nice day everyone.  Those on the east coast stay dry.  We are expecting a lot of rain for the next few days.


----------



## flipflopmom

donac said:


> Good morning everyone.  I see Taryn was up before me today.  Lots of PD to you.  I hope you can find something that works for your family.
> Thanks Dona!
> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Speaking of restaurants at DW is there a place you tried at DW or DL that you really enjoyed?  If you haven't been in a long time is there a place that you have read about you would like to try?


Ohana, Yachtsman, CRT lunch, Ohana breakfast, and Tusker House breakfast all rank high on our list!  Boma is another favorite.

Ended up calling Brad, since he was having "lunch" and he convinced me that 3 hours sleep wasn't helping me at all.  I went back to sleep on the couch, again, and he called me at 5:30 to make sure I was up.  So, 5 hours sleep.  About my normal, so I should be okay.  It was probably closer to 4.5, but better than 3!

Hope everyone has a great day!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Slept in again this morning as when I first woke up at 5 I had a bad headache right over my left eye. Never fully went back to sleep and the left side of my throat is also sore. Hoping this is just allergy related.

Working at 9 and then I'll probably come home around noon and get in a workout then. Thinking that DD2 won't have soccer tonight due to the weather as we're supposed to have off and on showers all day and evening. Will have to get in my other workout here instead of the track.

Fixed DD1 a Mexican cheese omelet and we're watching the news. I have a big cup of green tea. I always feel a bit more energetic when I've had the green tea.

Gotta get moving shortly and make DD1s lunch. Think I'll drink my tea first!


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Good morning everyone.  I see Taryn was up before me today.  Lots of PD to you.  I hope you can find something that works for your family.
> 
> cc glad to hear that you got a walking cast that you can take it off to shower.
> 
> cupcaker  Dh and I are not really fancy restaurant people.  We were there last summer we had lunch in Germany and dinner at the Plaza in MK.  We like to eat lunch because if we are really full then we only need a snack at dinner time and we don't go to bed so full.  Put Disney Dinning on your phone.  If there is only two of you then call DD in the morning and give them a park and they can suggest something.  It has worked for us.  I very rarely make reservations if it is just dh and I.  There is also so many good counter serves especially in Epcot that just makes it easier for us and we can spend more time in the parks.  Where are you staying?  Some of the food courts are wonderful.
> 
> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Speaking of restaurants at DW is there a place you tried at DW or DL that you really enjoyed?  If you haven't been in a long time is there a place that you have read about you would like to try?
> 
> We had lunch at The Plaza in MK.  It is a small restaurant that just has sandwichs on their menu.  When we got there there was serveral things that they were serving that night.  I had a delicious tomato soup.  Dh had a wonderful meatloaf.  we both got kids cups of lemonade and he got a light up car and I got a light up Tinkerbell.  we were so full that we did not have room for dessert.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone.  Those on the east coast stay dry.  We are expecting a lot of rain for the next few days.



Tuesday QOTD:  We are not big foodies by any means.  We enjoy a simple meal at a good value.  That being said ESPN club is our go to restaurant at WDW.  We love the simple fare, good sized portions and theming.  We've been lucky a couple of time and gotten a booth with the video games.  The kids think that is so cool   We've been there when they were doing the radio show too and that was fun   Our other favorite is Beaches and Cream.  Love the ice cream and the prices are much more reasonable than Ghiradelli.  For Character dining we usually do a last seating breakfast at Chef Mickeys, Crystal Palace or Donald's Breakfast at AK.  We enjoy the meals, but our 2 of our kids are now "adults", unfortunately they don't eat like adults and it seems so expensive for a meal.


----------



## Rose&Mike

QOTD--Last trip we tried Narcoosee and had a fabulous time. We also really like artist point and for quick service the one back by the haunted mansion--can't think of the name. This trip we're trying Marrakesh (we love the quick service next door) and Yachtsman (even though we don't eat beef) and Via Napoli. Our favorite restaurant was Spoodle's. We've tried Kouzzina twice, and probably wont' go back. 

CC--glad you have a new cast!

Lindsey-- for your schedule.

Tracey--glad everyone is feeling better.



flipflopmom said:


> Mental or physical struggle?  Hope the ankle is holding up!  I'd love to send this mess SOMEWHERE!!!!  We're really down, too, but it's coming down faster than the ground can absorb it.  The roads were awful!
> 
> Stressing again over money, just found out that Brad will probably be on short time for the rest of the year.  His salary was about half this month, and the bills keep pilling up.  Not sure what we're going to do to dig out of it, hoping it doesn't come to something drastic. Want to try to refinance the house to cut that bill a bit, but I'm afraid our credit got shot this month......  Send PPD our way, please.  Pretty, pretty, please.  Brad didn't sleep at all today worrying, and I'm not feeling the sleep tonight.  I can't afford a repeat of up til 1, sleep late today....
> 
> Taryn


It was a mostly mental struggle, and I was tired. My legs and feet feel great. I'm sorry about the money stuff. I told you before we cut back to the minimum for about 8 months. If you need any ideas, I'm happy to share. My first suggestion would be to track your money like you do your food.



my3princes said:


> I'm sorry that the economy is effecting you too   I can commiserate with you.  Since I can't seem to land a full time job, I've bit the bullet and agreed to work more evenings.  I hate to be away from my kids so much, but there are bills to pay and this is my only solution for now.  Hopefully you can figure something out soon.




Well, I'm going to go into work a little early today, and see if I can get ahead so Thursday is not so crazy. We're running tonight, and it's finally cool enough that we can go right after work instead of waiting. We have homemade pizza planned for tonight. Mike already shredded the cheese last night, so it will be quick and easy after our run.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Stressing again over money, just found out that Brad will probably be on short time for the rest of the year.  His salary was about half this month, and the bills keep pilling up.  Not sure what we're going to do to dig out of it, hoping it doesn't come to something drastic. Want to try to refinance the house to cut that bill a bit, but I'm afraid our credit got shot this month......  Send PPD our way, please.  Pretty, pretty, please.  Brad didn't sleep at all today worrying, and I'm not feeling the sleep tonight.  I can't afford a repeat of up til 1, sleep late today....



I hope a solution comes to you fast.  I know how hard it is.  Hang in there.  Glad to see you ended up getting a little bit of sleep.



donac said:


> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Speaking of restaurants at DW is there a place you tried at DW or DL that you really enjoyed?  If you haven't been in a long time is there a place that you have read about you would like to try?



We loved ohana's breakfast during our last trip and for my princess wkend trip I have ADR's at Ohana's for dinner.  I am really looking forward to it.

Yes Dona we have had rain now for the past 24 hours and it is suppose to continue for the next day or 2.  Its extremely muggy/humid last night and today.  My carpets actually feel wet in the house from the humidity.  Its gross.

I decided to sleep in a little today and now I am in a rush to get the kids to school in enough time for breakfast.  I will check back in later.  I hope you all have a great OP day.


----------



## Dreamer24

Monday QOTD  I actually have never done a work out dvd so I am no help!

CC  Im so happy for you for getting the walking boot.  It makes life much easier!

Pjilla  the tea party kitchen is a great idea!

Cruisindisney  good luck getting passed your plateau.  Im sure the wonderful group here will have suggestions for you.  Youre doing great on C25K.  

Rose  Im sorry it was tough to get through your workout but 30 minutes is better than nothing!  Be proud of that and happy you have a great husband who got you started with a healthy dinner.

Flipflopmom  Im so sorry that you have the stress of short time on the job right now.  I hope things pick up!

Tuesday QOTD  Tutto Italia is by far my favorite but I love Italian food so its not that surprising.

Have a good Tuesday everyone!


----------



## mikamah

Cupcaker said:


> just realized today that im a week away from my trip. I thought it was two weeks away.  didnt get any of my first choice ADRs... california grill, le cellier, coral reef, ohana.  I did get cinderellas royal table for lunch.  My first time going so Im looking foward to it.  Does anyone have any suggestions??


I was going to suggest Boma.  We tried it for the first time in august and loved it.  It looks like Dona's qotd will be a big help for you with some suggestions.



donac said:


> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Speaking of restaurants at DW is there a place you tried at DW or DL that you really enjoyed?  If you haven't been in a long time is there a place that you have read about you would like to try?


We ltried Le Cellier and  Boma our last trip and loved them both.  Crystal Palace is my favorite restaurant and we do that every trip.  I have always wanted to eat in the Castle, but just haven't done it yet.  I'm thinking since my birthday is 2 days before the Princess half, that maybe I'll force michael to eat there with me for my b-day.  



tigger813 said:


> Slept in again this morning as when I first woke up at 5 I had a bad headache right over my left eye. Never fully went back to sleep and the left side of my throat is also sore. Hoping this is just allergy related.


Hope you're feeling better soon. That's cool that you and Redwalker at old friends.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I'm going to go into work a little early today, and see if I can get ahead so Thursday is not so crazy. We're running tonight, and it's finally cool enough that we can go right after work instead of waiting. We have homemade pizza planned for tonight. Mike already shredded the cheese last night, so it will be quick and easy after our run.


Hope you had a good run.  Must be one of your last ones before the wine and dine!!  It's so nice to be prepared early for a trip and not have to rush in the last minute.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I cant pick a certain thing about that trip because I loved every part of it.  Even the parts where my kids cried and whined.  It was magical.
> 
> I had a long day today.  Worked from 8-6 then had a meeting with my lead physician.  She treated me to Melt which is a "fancy" resturant.  The bill for the two of us was 75$.  It was yummy.  I ordered capellini with shrimp.  The sauce was olive oil and fresh tomato and basil.  I only ate half the portion.  I do feel over full though.
> 
> I missed my boys today I only got to spend a few minutes with them and then had to put them to bed.  Tomorrow night I have a flu shot clinic going at my office so it will be another late night.
> 
> I am still flying on cloud 9 after my race yesterday so hopefully it will get me through the next couple of busy days.  My time posted and I completed it in 39:11.  Not my quickest but being in a huge crowd of people really slows you down.  My friend usually runs a 22min 5K and her time was 32:07.
> 
> I really need to focus on my points again.  I think I am falling off the wagon a little to much.  I have nothing planned this weekend so I am going to use it to get re-organized.


Hope your busy long days pass quickly.  It's hard when you are out so late and don't have the time to spend with ds's, but hopefully you'll be able to catch up and spend some fun, relaxing time with them this weekend.  I love how you loved every part of your family trip, even the meltdowns.  Our first trip was with my brother and michael and my niece were both almost 5, so we had plenty of meltdowns, us and the kids and we always laugh about them, especially the grown up ones.  
I can imagine the high you got from that race.  Your time sounds pretty good for me, and I'm thinking like in any disney race, it's about experiencing the atmosphere, more than setting a pr for time.  



redwalker said:


> My husband and I celebrated our 40th birthdays this past Saturday night.  My actual birthday is this Friday Oct 1.  I am hoping to be under 130 by then, I am going to make a big push for it.  Although, after all the alcohol(and I did try to behave) I had..I am hoping it won't be an unattainable goal.


Happy birthday to you and DH.  Sounds like a fun party you had.  Congrats on the new puppy too.  



cruisindisney said:


> Still waiting to hear from the dr with results from the echo.  The tech told me that my heart took pretty pictures.  She said the results should be to my dr today.
> 
> I have been very frustrated lately.  Just need to push through this plateau and get the weight loss going again.
> 
> Finished W4D2 on C25K yesterday.  I have been really surprised that I could do the 5 minutes of running. Week 5 scares me.  That 20 minutes of running on day 3 seems crazy!


Hope you get some good news today.  I'm betting you'll be surprised how well you do the 20 minutes.  I remember looking ahead in the c25k and thinking I would never be able to do the next week, but the next week came, and I was ready and I did it.  You will do it too!! hugs on the plateau.  Never give up.  



keenercam said:


> Absolutely, without a doubt, our vow renewal weekend over marathon weekend at WDW in January 2009.  The entire weekend was full of magical moments.  Some of my favorites include wearing bride Minnie ears for the 1/2 marathon, throwing a private WISHES dessert party for 70 dear friends (including many WISH race team friends) at the Grand Floridian, having a private photo shoot at the Magic Kingdom starting at 5:45 a.m. the morning of our ceremony, and dancing with Mickey at our reception.  Truly fun times!


What beautiful pictures, for was looks like a truly magical and fun weekend.  You are gorgeous, and you can see how happy you are in all the pictures.  What a dream come true. 



goldcupmom said:


> Managed 4.46 this morning which, for the first time in a long time, I didn't really want to do.  Too tired!  I've only gotten between  4 - 5 hours sleep the last 2 nights.  But I had to walk - 'cuz I knew I would cross the 800 miles mark if I did!  I think I"m becoming addicted to both walking and my Garmin.
> Probably not a bad thing.


Wow, 800 miles!!  I think you said you did 39 last week, and I was amazed at that.  Congrats.  I guess as far as addictions go walking is a good one to have.



Connie96 said:


> I never want to see another peanut M&M again.
> 
> As long as I don't start, I'll be fine, but if I start... yesterday was NOT a good day for my eating. And that was BEFORE I went over to celebrate my dad's birthday.
> 
> So, here's another Monday with a Sunday food orgy to weigh-in with me. When I am tired I just couldn't care less about sticking to any kind of eating plan. Next time, I'll just take a nap!
> 
> Y'all have a good Monday! TTYL.


 I was right there with you yesterday.  Here's to a better rest of the week.



Zoesmama03 said:


> *mikamah,
> Don't you know the toothfairy sometimes is too busy and has to come the next night(especially if they lose it at night).    I had to relay the message here once.  Then she hadn't been sleeping in her bed so she only goes if the kids in their bed here.
> *


  Good one.  Since we saw the tooth fairy movie with the Rock, the tooth fairy is a man in our house.



lisah0711 said:


> DS' whole 6th grade class is going on a "nature experience."  They are staying at a church camp in the mountains, get to sleep in a bunkhouse, eat in the mess hall, go hiking, do outdoor activities, for two nights.  Then they have the rest of the week off to recouperate.  I was doing my one-chick hen thing this morning -- cluck! cluck! cluck!


Sounds like a wonderful experience for ds.  You and dh should try to enjoy some alone time.  I'm sure it doesn't happen very often.  Hope the weather is good where ds will be.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> It was raining for me this morning, too, so I didn't get up early to run. I never wake up when it's raining, I guess my body is still on the clock where you slept in at the cave when it rained... I actually seem to have chills today and I don't feel great. I keep debating going home because I feel a little under the weather, but I really could just tough it out. I have to come in Tues. - Thurs., so it's either rest more today or don't do it until the weekend. I do plan to go to bed as soon as I get home, but that won't be until almost 6 unless I bug out early...
> 
> Maria


Hope you're feeling better today.  I'm hoping we don't get the monsoon here that so many others have gotten.  Looks like it may go inland.  



pjlla said:


> IWell.... after I left you all earlier, I made a cup of tea and went upstairs to fold laundry.  About 10:30 I started feeling really queasy and icky and sort of a sick headache.  Not sure what that was all about.   I finished my laundry and upstairs chores and sat to chat with DH for a while.  Still felt a bit queasy and like a sour stomach feeling, but I've had some lunch and it seems to be settling okay.
> 
> P


Hope you're feeling better today Pamela and got some of that to-do list taken care of.  

*Taryn*  Hugs to you on the money worries.  It is not easy.  So many are struggling right now.  Hugs to you and dh on your sleepless nights and days.  It's so hard to worry and not be able to sleep, and then be over tired and more stressed the next day.   Try to get a run or some exercise in, and maybe that will help.  
And a happy belated birthday to AK!!  

*CC*Glad to hear things are moving along with the foot and you have a removable cast now.  That will make things a little easier.   Hugs on the grandma struggles.  It's so hard to see people we love making choices that are bad for them, but after some tough times with my mom, I try to remember that they are the one's in charge of their lives, and can and will do what they want, and we can be there to make suggestions, and encourage the healthier choices, but it is totally up to them.

*Jennz*Miss you.  Hope everything is all right with you.  

I had a great 7 mile run/walk yesterday and completed it in 105 min and 42 seconds which makes a 15.06 min/mile, which means I would not be swept in the princess!!  And that was my goal to do 7 miles by oct 1st and if I could do that, then I could continue and do the princess half.  I was a sore last night, but this morning, I feel much better, so I'm going to touch base with sil and try to plan and book our trip this weekend!!  Eating was better yesterday too.  Trying to do the Healthy Habits, and that makes a big difference.  Cooked a good dinner last night, with leftovers for tonight so that's easy.  We had scouts pack meeting last night which is a little crazy with all the kids so I'm hoping when we're together as a den of 6 boys it will be a little easier to control.  

Off to work now.  Hope the rain is not too bad for eveyone on the east coast.  Have a happy, healthy day.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Jumping on to say a quick hello!
The last few days have been crazy busy and I didn't even turn my computer on since last thursday 
Hope you are all doing great 
I'm off to open a few of your PM's now.

If you haven't sent in your weigh-in, today is the last chance to get it in.


----------



## pjlla

redwalker said:


> My husband and I celebrated our 40th birthdays this past Saturday night.  My actual birthday is this Friday Oct 1.  I am hoping to be under 130 by then, I am going to make a big push for it.  Although, after all the alcohol(and I did try to behave) I had..I am hoping it won't be an unattainable goal.



So nice to see you back here more often!  And aiming for under 130.... that has been my goal for MONTHS now and I just can't seem to get there.  Let me know how it feels!!



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone!!  I have at least read the past 3 1/2 days worth of posts, but will never be able to catch up with everyone in responses.
> 
> We had a lovely weekend out at University of Notre Dame.  My food choices were much better than I might have expected.  I just tried to make the best choice in each circumstance, though I had no control over the breakfasts at our B&B.  In fact, each morning was a casserole that wasn't very point friendly, but I tried to choose the smallest piece available.  We had dinner out 2 nights, B&B breakfast 2 days, and airport food for dinner yesterday.
> 
> I don't know how people do it who travel a lot for work, but I wouldn't want to have to constantly make judgments about the best choices just from a menu's description of various offerings.  For example, we ate at Fazoli's on Saturday night (I'd never been there).  They had a brochure at the counter with all the nutritional information.  The relative points-friendliness of various menu choices was so vastly different from what I'd expect. Fortunately, I read the brochure BEFORE I placed my order. LOL!
> 
> Here are some of those memories:



I agree, travel eating is SO difficult.  I think if I traveled more often I'd have to keep a "cheat sheet" in my purse of the points/NI from many different restaurants.  

Sometimes you need to make up your own meals at places where the choices might be difficult.   Order a cup of broth based soup, order a dinner salad with no cheese, no croutons,  and dressing on the side.  Or order an entree and put in special requests like no sauce, no cheese, no oil, etc, etc, etc.  It can be hard, especially if you aren't a really assertive person.  I'm sure you handled everything just fine.  And places like a B&B, where there is no real "choice".... you just do the best you can, right??  

Thanks for sharing more pictures... they are so pretty!!  I love your tiara and your flowers!  I can't imagine how special that day must have been.



donac said:


> Good evening  everyone.
> 
> I didn't get home until after 6 and then had to have dinner.  But dh was not home because he was meeting a scout about an Eagle project so we did not get dinner until 7.  Right now I am just relaxing waiting for something good to come on tv.  I have some crocheting to do.  It is almost October and Breast cancer month.  I want to make some pink scarves for my department.  One of the teachers in our department is a 2 year survivor.
> 
> Anyone who is sick  I hope you get better soon.
> 
> Thanks for all the great memories over the last few days.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.



Dona..... I am always impressed by how much you think of others.  You truly have a gift.... both with your thoughtfulness and your handcrafting talents.  I always have the best of intentions, but unfortunately that is all it ever seems to be.... intentions.  You go out there and make it happen.  I'm always in awe.  Keep it up!  



flipflopmom said:


> Hope you are feeling better.  You need a pocketwatch, too!  Thanks for the ideas re: the Bisquick, I might have to get some.  Taryn



Just to let you know.... last night's dinner was very tasty, but the portions were pretty small. I actually made a triple batch (original recipe was only 2 servings).... DH had two servings before soccer and another one later.  DD and DS each had one serving.  I actually didn't end up eating the bisquick pie.  

I made the pie as I described, with the taco meat and a combo of cheddar and mozzarella.  They really liked it, although DS was trying to pick out the veggies .  And I knew that DD would be  at refried beans, so I didn't put them in.

I ended up with a bigger batch of the veggies/taco meat than I needed, so after I put together the bisquick batch, I pulled out a one serving casserole, poured in the remaining veggies, dropped on a few dollops of fat free refried beans, and a serving of 2% mozzarella and cooked that up for myself. It was DELICIOUS!  I will definitely making myself something like that again! I think that the casserole would be great with the RF beans too, but I didn't want to deal with the picky-ness issue.

If anyone is interested, I will post the original recipe and my modified version on the recipe thread later. 



flipflopmom said:


> Stressing again over money, just found out that Brad will probably be on short time for the rest of the year.  His salary was about half this month, and the bills keep pilling up.  Not sure what we're going to do to dig out of it, hoping it doesn't come to something drastic. Want to try to refinance the house to cut that bill a bit, but I'm afraid our credit got shot this month......  Send PPD our way, please.  Pretty, pretty, please.  Brad didn't sleep at all today worrying, and I'm not feeling the sleep tonight.  I can't afford a repeat of up til 1, sleep late today....
> 
> Taryn



 What a nightmare!  I can't imagine how hard this is goin to be.  You CAN get through this and come out stronger and healthier on the other side!!  

Not sure what kind of experience you have with cutting back, but obviously it is something that you will need to be doing.  I know that several of us here are also "budget queens", so if you need any help, advise, coupons, suggestions, etc, just ask!!  

One month of late payments isn't going to shoot your credit to hell.  Start on the refi NOW, before things get away from you.  IMMEDIATELY start looking for things you can drop right now..... book/movie/beer of the month club, over-the-top cable/satellite tv bill, gym/club memberships, etc.  Look into places that you are currently paying to see if they offer discounts for lower incomes.  I know our YMCA went to a "membership price according to your income" plan earlier this year.  

You will need to look into giving up things you might have thought of as "neccessities" or "rewards" such as mani/pedi, new clothes, fancy leased cars, bottled water delivery.  

Remember some of the old thrifty mottos like... "Use it up, wear it out, make do, or do without!"  

Most importantly.... remember to take care of YOURSELF during this stressful time.  Exercise can be done on the cheap, so no excuses there!  You will feel SO MUCH BETTER and more in control of the entire situation if you make sure to continue to care for yourself during this time.  



50sjayne said:


> Well I have to go wash my hair, grab Penney and go to bed. She has to stay in my room all night because she can't go outside. We have a system in the summer, keep the cats in by day, let them out late at night. It works because we're very urban-- only animals we see around here prowling anyway are a few racoons and possums and they don't bother the cats. It's cars and mean old ladies they have to contend with... it's a shame-- our street in a one lane 25mph zone but people go too fast. there's no sidewalks either and you'll see a lot of people walking and kids playing. I don't know what is so urgent to people they'd risk lives.  Also the cats-- (being cats) prefer the outdoor plumbing in the summer so keeping them in that amount of time helps with that issue.



Funny.... I do just the opposite with my cat.... but probably because we live in a very rural area and cats "disappear" at night frequently around here.  I get a bit frantic if the cat isn't in by dark.  But every once in a while, in the summer, she will choose to be a night prowler.  I usually end up leaving the porch light on all night to entice her home, and I get up repeatedly to call her.  The kitty we currently have has always come home (obviously), but I have had a few occasions where a kitty doesn't come in at night... and never is seen again.



donac said:


> .
> 
> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Speaking of restaurants at DW is there a place you tried at DW or DL that you really enjoyed?  If you haven't been in a long time is there a place that you have read about you would like to try?



We aren't big on sit-down restaurants... especially in Disney.  We prefer to spend out time touring the parks.  I have often felt like we "wasted" time when we have had reservations.  We are much more a "grab it and go" type of family.  

That said, we LOVE Chef Mickey's!  We have tried to plan it a few times for either our last night or on a non-park day.  We get to meet lots of characters, enjoy a delicious meal, and have FUN!  Same with Goofy's Kitchen.... great food, great fun, great characters!  

We did go to the Biergarten during our 2008 trip and I can assure you, we won't be going there again.  The atmosphere was not nearly as fun as I remembered it being in the past and the food was just not great. 

I've always wanted to try Le Cellier or O'Hana, based on everything I've read here on the Dis.

Well.... happy rainy Tuesday everyone!  My sour queasy stomach from yesterday does feel better, but not 100%.  I didn't get in my run (or any exercise) yesterday because of it, but I told myself that I had no excuses today!  I think I'm going to do some incline training on the TM today.  The rain is putting a damper on my planned activities, like painting and hanging laundry out, so I'll be finding other things to keep me busy.... like the menu planning I've been putting off for 2 days now!  Plus I've got Robotics to coach and a swim parents meeting tonight.  

Tonight was supposed to be baked fish, brown rice, and spinach, but I didn't find the type of fish I like at the store over the weekend, so it will be salmon burgers on light whole wheat rolls. I found a delicious, healthy brand of frozen salmon burger that DS, DH and I really love (remember, DD doesn't eat anything from the ocean ).   Spinach salad on the side and we are good to go!  Not sure how this will all fit in the schedule though. But I'll make it work.  

Anyone know how soon I can mask off the new paint in DS's room (using the blue painters tape)?  I know it needs to cure for probably 2 days, at least.  I would be so aggravated if I taped it off and then the tape pulled off the fresh paint.  Would I be okay by this weekend?  

Okay.... I got around to watching the TLC show "Sister Wives" that was on Sunday night..... it was....um.... interesting?? I guess, coming from a more traditional lifestyle, I just have trouble seeing how these wives are all okay with this. But at least two of them grew up in polygamist's households, so I can see that this is what they are used to. The whole thing was just bizzarre.... and by the end I really DIDN'T like the husband.  Something kind of creepy about him, IMHO (although I didn't get that feeling initially).  But the fact that he is openly/actively courting ANOTHER woman..... it was just too much for me. 

Anyone want to take a guess at who might go home this week on DWTS?  To me, the most obvious choice, as far as dancing ability goes, is Michael Bolton.  But this isn't always about the dancing.... it is a popularity contest.  And I'm afraid that Bristol Palin might be paying the price for her mother's spot in the public eye.  

I didn't vote for anyone, but I'm really rooting for Jennifer Grey.  That "Situation" guy just bugs me.... what the heck is his claim to fame??  And I was glad to see Margaret Cho make a real EFFORT this week.... last week it seemed like she treated it as a joke.  And GO CAROL BRADY!  I am stunned by how fabulous Florence looks for 70-something!!  

Anyhow, enough rambling.  Can you tell I am just avoiding the inevitable??  Housework, exercise, laundry, etc!!! TTYL...................P


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> I had a great 7 mile run/walk yesterday and completed it in 105 min and 42 seconds which makes a 15.06 min/mile, which means I would not be swept in the princess!!  And that was my goal to do 7 miles by oct 1st and if I could do that, then I could continue and do the princess half.  I was a sore last night, but this morning, I feel much better, so I'm going to touch base with sil and try to plan and book our trip this weekend!!  Eating was better yesterday too.  Trying to do the Healthy Habits, and that makes a big difference.  Cooked a good dinner last night, with leftovers for tonight so that's easy.  We had scouts pack meeting last night which is a little crazy with all the kids so I'm hoping when we're together as a den of 6 boys it will be a little easier to control.
> 
> Off to work now.  Hope the rain is not too bad for eveyone on the east coast.  Have a happy, healthy day.



WOOHOO.... no sweeping!!  You are going to do GREAT at the Princess!  I am so proud of you!!  



LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping on to say a quick hello!
> The last few days have been crazy busy and I didn't even turn my computer on since last thursday
> Hope you are all doing great
> I'm off to open a few of your PM's now.
> 
> If you haven't sent in your weigh-in, today is the last chance to get it in.



Thanks for the reminder.... as usual, I am forgetting until the last minute!.......P


----------



## keenercam

Lindsay – That race sounds absolutely amazing.  I got all teary reading about it. Thank you for sharing with us. I am sorry you had so little time with your boys yesterday and that tonight will be a long one too.  Great choice on your dinner last night.  I hope you are enjoying leftovers for lunch today.

CC – I am so glad you have a walking cast.  That should make things so much easier for you as soon as you are comfortable walking around on it. Enjoy your new-found mobility.  I know how hard it is to be involuntarily sedentary.  After spending 2 weeks in bed, 4 weeks in a wheelchair and another 8 in an immobilizer brace, I can really sympathize with anyone who has to learn to be dependent on others.  Just don’t push too hard to quickly.

Rose – Sorry you had a tough workout.  I am right there with you. I was going to do an hour on the elliptical, but having had a very light lunch and no dinner before heading to the gym, I just had no fuel.  I am glad Mike cooked for you.  Howard was wiped out from his 8 mile run, so I ended up cooking 2 dinners – one for him and me, and one for Andrew (DS17).  And no adult beverage.  Hmmmmm. I think I’m a little jealous!  

Taryn – I am so sorry you have financial worries.  I wish there were some advice I could give, but what I would say is it is probably better to try to re-finance now before the salary shortfall really affects your credit.  If it is just this month so far, it probably isn’t even showing up on your credit history yet.   Oh, and I’m not sure where we’ll grocery shop at HH.  I know the Piggly Wiggly is close but we tend to go to the right when you come out of the resort and there is a big grocery store down that way, maybe a Publix?  I know there is also a Harris Teeter.  We are all looking forward to a dinner at Melllo Mushroom, too.  I AM going to have a total splurge that night!

Deb – We did our vow renewal during our 25th year of being married, though well before our 25th anniversary.  It was beyond my wildest dreams for how much fun that day was.  Unbelievable.  The folks at Disney Fairy Tale Weddings were beyond fantastic and helpful and generous.  I am hoping someday to see my daughter have just as magical a day there when she meets and marries “the ONE”.

Susan – Love the picture of Penney.  All your furbaby pictures make me smile.  

Kathy – Congrats on your awesome pace on your 7 miler!!  You should be so proud of yourself!  YAY for planning your princess weekend.  Fun! (Oh, and a gazillion extra hugs for the “gorgeous” compliment – you are so sweet!)

Dona—I love to hear about your handcrafting projects. You are such a generous soul.  What a nice idea for the pink scarves.  

P—Your dinner last night sounds absolutely delicious!!!  I have to try that. I would never have thought of doing that with the refried beans, but I bet it made it really filling and points friendly.

Dinner last night was a last-minute inspiration.  I had grilled chicken strips in the freezer, so I threw those in a saucepan to defrost, then added some hot water and taco seasoning mix and cooked them until the chicken absorbed the seasoning.  Separately I cooked brown rice which I mixed in with the chicken so that it would absorb the flavor, too.  I steamed broccoli and mixed it all together.  This was such a quick and flavorful meal.  I kind of wish Howard hadn’t loved it so much – I’d bet leftovers would have been really delicious for lunch today.

Thank you for all the kind comments on our vow renewal pictures.  I felt like a princess.  Of course, I only looked that good due to the magical talents of hair and makeup professionals who showed up at my suite at the GF at 3:30 a.m. and worked on me for 90 minutes.  LOL!


----------



## cclovesdis

I am finally out of bed. I have no appetite today. I WILL eat, it's just going to take some forced effort. I ate just over my points yesterday, so a very good day. I would love to do the same today. I'm hoping.

I'll post some replies in my next post of two.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Hope that you are feeling better today, *Maria!* 

*Tracey,* hope that you caught up on your rest after your busy week-end!  

Hope that you are feeling better, too, *pjlla.* 

*Redwalker,* glad that you and DH had a super birthday celebration!  

*tggrrstarr,* your sweet potatoe dish sound delicious!  :yum:

*cruisindisney,* you will be surprised what you find that you can do as you progress through the C25K.  And if you can run the whole time now, don't worry about it, just do the run/walk.   for good results from your test today.



Yunchman said:


> Thanks everyone for the input. I picked up some reduced fat sargento cheese, low fat cottage cheese, and reduced fat sour cream and they all still taste pretty good! Also, in response to the terribly disgusting fat free mayo..I AGREE! I have found that to me Hellman's Light Mayo taste just like regular



Glad you found some alternatives.  And for us western folks Hellman's is Best Foods.  



Dreamer24 said:


> Lisa - riding in the coach was amazing!  I can't even describe it any other way.



How exciting!  I would love to hear more and see pictures!  

*Cam,* glad that you had a great, OP week-end! I have to say that you make a beautiful bride the second time around.   And I don't believe a word of it that it was all the hair and make up people -- they didn't give you your beautiful smile!  

*Bree,* great way to plan your exercise this week!  

 Hi Maureen!  Nice to see you! Don't worry about catching up, just hop on in.

*Rose,* 30 minutes on the elliptical!    Have a wonderful time at WDW and good luck with your race!  



cclovesdis said:


> I read this earlier and didnt know how to respond.  Thank you for sharing this with me and us. I am hoping that last night was a one time thing, but no matter what, the basement door is staying shut at night.



Just hoping that I could help prevent someone else from having to go through what we did.    I'm glad that your Dad is okay.  

I thought that I would share a little about the BL challenge that I am doing at the gym.  The challenge is 8 weeks through 11/20.  Each Wednesday at 5:30 am I will be doing my last chance workout with my team. I hope I can work after that!    There are a couple of team challenges, too.  In addition to getting credit for % of weight lost, you get credit for % of body fat lost (as tested by the little machine you hold in your hands, which we all know can vary a lot.) and points for completing assignments.  For example, this week I have to do a strength class, 40 minutes of cardio on the machines, and burn 1900 calories in workouts.  Luckily, everything counts, housework, steps, time with my trainer, so I should be fine.  The activity level rises each week until the last week I have to burn over 7,000 calories -- I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.   I think my missing link of activity is going to be found with this challenge.  

Be back in a bit with some more replies.


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> Hope that you are feeling better, too, *pjlla.*
> 
> [I thought that I would share a little about the BL challenge that I am doing at the gym.  The challenge is 8 weeks through 11/20.  Each Wednesday at 5:30 am I will be doing my last chance workout with my team. I hope I can work after that!    There are a couple of team challenges, too.  In addition to getting credit for % of weight lost, you get credit for % of body fat lost (as tested by the little machine you hold in your hands, which we all know can vary a lot.) and points for completing assignments.  For example, this week I have to do a strength class, 40 minutes of cardio on the machines, and burn 1900 calories in workouts.  Luckily, everything counts, housework, steps, time with my trainer, so I should be fine.  The activity level rises each week until the last week I have to burn over 7,000 calories -- I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.   I think my missing link of activity is going to be found with this challenge.
> 
> Be back in a bit with some more replies.



Stomach still feels a bit off, but I'll manage.

That BL challenge sounds amazing!  You are going to do GREAT!!!

I could really use some sort of challenge to help me get back to daily exercising.... I haven't done 5 days straight of exercise since about mid-August and that has probably been one reason the scale isn't moving much.  The exercise I am doing is pretty good, but not enough and almost no strength training.  I am just feeling bored and I need to find something new and fun and challenging.  Guess I'll take a peek at the Y schedule when I am there tonight.  Anyhow, good luck with your challenge!!

House is picked up, bit of laundry done, exercise done, showered, etc.  I'll do my menu planning while I eat lunch, get everything laid out for a quick dinner and then head to the middle school for Robotics about 1:40pm.  

I was watching last week's BL  again while I was on the TM earlier.  I'm excited for tonight's show, but I'll end up watching it late on the DVR, as I have a swim parents meeting until 8:30pm.  TTYL.............P


----------



## keenercam

Lisa -  Thank you, sweetie!   Your BL challenge sounds so great!  Is there a food component, too? Or does it focus primarily on activity?  I can't imagine burning 7000 calories in one week, but then if you think of it as 1000/day and 30 minutes on the elliptical burns at least 300 for me, then getting the other 700/day sounds a bit less intimidating.  I always wonder how to count calories burned for weight/strength training.  I always just give myself one WW activity point for physical therapy's 30-40 minutes of strength exercises (leg lifts with weights, etc) and machine weight lifting.  Have you been given any guidance on how that is counted?


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose&Mike said:


> For the first time in a while I really struggled to finish my workout. I originally was going to go 60 min. on the ellipitcal. Well I left work later than planned, and really struggled to do just do 30. Luckily when I got home, Mike had started dinner (he was chopping the veggies for veggie fajitas.) I just wanted to go out and have some bad for you food and a beer. Instead we had fajitas and I had a 55 calorie beer.



 Hope todays workout goes okay!  for Mike!

*Dona:* What a wonderful gift! 



tigger813 said:


> CC- Redwalker and I were roommates freshman year of college and she and her DH introduced me and my DH! We've known each other 22 years!!!!



Thats so cool! I had no idea! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Glad to see you are making progress CC.  Hang in there.  What doesnt kill ya makes you stronger.  Just think how strong your other leg will be.  Keep staying positive!!!!



Thanks! Sorry about your busy days. Know that your DSs love you no matter what! 

*Taryn:*  for the OP day!  for your finances. I will send you a PM sometime today.



my3princes said:


> Since I can't seem to land a full time job, I've bit the bullet and agreed to work more evenings.  I hate to be away from my kids so much, but there are bills to pay and this is my only solution for now.



 to you too.



Cupcaker said:


> cc- sorry about your grandma.  Its hard when theyre at that age and reality isnt reality to them.  I dont know if its possible at this point to change their eating habbits????
> 
> hows your foot? does it hurt anymore?



 I know what you mean. My grandma cant fathom the idea that I wont eat ice cream. For one, Im lactose intolerant. I dont remember when I could actually eat ice cream without getting sick. And two, the fat content is unbelievable. Its a great splurge and Ill do it for high-quality ice cream, but she buys store brand. In her mind, ice cream is a daily thing. 

Thanks for asking about my foot. I am feeling more comfortable being in a walking boot. The swelling has definitely gone down, although it is still noticeably black and blue. I was told that is to be expected. My mom came up with an idea for showering because even though I can take the boot off and get my foot wet, I cannot put pressure on it. But, I just keep remembering that it could have been much worse. 

*50sjayne:* Nice job with the books! You are such a great mother to Penney! 

Thanks *Dona*!



donac said:


> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Speaking of restaurants at DW is there a place you tried at DW or DL that you really enjoyed?  If you haven't been in a long time is there a place that you have read about you would like to try?



Weve only been to a couple of TS restaurants: Rose & Crown, Big River Grille (?), and Nine Dragons. We loved Nine Dragons, but know that that was back in 2006. I havent heard much about it lately. Rose & Crown was good and they were very accommodating with my low-salt diet. The chef was more than willing to bake me a piece of fish because I could not eat breading (we buy some type of no-salt added, like 20 mg of sodium per serving kind). Big River Grille was great too. We got a walk-up there with no problem. We loved that it was one of the places were you dont feel like you have to eat a 3 course meal and buy alcohol (even though it is a brewery).

For CS, we love Captain Cooks at the Poly. There is a great flatbread there-ham and pineapple- and its large enough to share, especially if you add a side salad.

*Taryn:* Glad to hear you got some more sleep! 

*Tracey:* Hope you are feeling better and that its just allergies. 

*Lindsay:* Hope you have a great, OP day too! 



Dreamer24 said:


> CC  Im so happy for you for getting the walking boot.  It makes life much easier!



Thanks! Even though I am still getting used to walking on air, it is definitely easier than the cast-like thing I had before. 

Thanks *Kathy*! I appreciate what you said and will take it to heart. 

WTG on your 7 miles!  for no sweeping!

Good to hear from you *Shannon*!

*pjlla*: Thanks for the suggestions re: eating out. I usually just check the NI ahead of time or try to estimate, but theres no reason why I cant make special requests. I am the customer. 

Hope you are feeling 100% soon. 



keenercam said:


> CC  I am so glad you have a walking cast.  That should make things so much easier for you as soon as you are comfortable walking around on it. Enjoy your new-found mobility.  I know how hard it is to be involuntarily sedentary.  After spending 2 weeks in bed, 4 weeks in a wheelchair and another 8 in an immobilizer brace, I can really sympathize with anyone who has to learn to be dependent on others.  Just dont push too hard to quickly.



Thanks for the support! 

I was told that I cannot exercise still (had to ask) and will definitely not be. I am getting more and more comfortable with the boot, but will not be taking the stairs unless someone is with me. Im just not stable enough to risk it.

My parents have been great-even last night when I could do more for myself. My dad is still making me a sandwich before he leaves for work and he made my milkshake last night. They are really on the ball. I think my dad was afraid to baby me, but then realized that was seems so simple really wasnt for me. It took him a few days, but hes been great and thats taken some off the responsibility off of my mom and in turn, made for a much less grumpy family.


----------



## tigger813

Headache is gone. Just finished cleaning up after giving a hot stone massage. Waiting for my boss to finish giving a facial so I can head home and do my elliptical 5K. Drinking my water and I had a lean pocket for lunch. Kind of yucky out right now. Hoping DD2s soccer practice gets canceled so I can work out at home tonight.

QOTD: DH and I tried Narcoossee's in April 09 and it was the best meal I've ever eaten in my life! I now love swordfish!

Question for all of you: My family has fallen in love with potato bread lately! It's great toasting bread! It's 80 calories a slice. Anyone know any negatives to potato bread? DD2 has it toasted with butter and bologna on it for lunch. Big switch from only eating chicken nuggets everyday.

I need to stop at the store to get some more skim milk on the way home. 

Heading out soon! I'll be back later!

TTFN


----------



## brinalyn530

CC  Yay for unassisted showers  ! 

Taryn   to you! Wish there was something I could do to help!

Tuesday Question of the Day : Speaking of restaurants at DW is there a place you tried at DW or DL that you really enjoyed? If you haven't been in a long time is there a place that you have read about you would like to try?
We like Tusker House breakfast, and the food court at All Star Sports had a good Italian sandwich (probably not weight loss friendly but it was really tasty). Other than that, we didnt find much that we really liked this past trip. Next time I would really like to try Kona, Boma, The Plaza, and the Wolfgang Puck pizza place (cant remember the name). 

Kathy  I have the same issue when it comes to getting to eat at the castle! I almost forced DS to eat there this past trip since we were celebrating my birthday, but lucky for him I couldnt get a ressie that fit with everything else we had planned  . Hopefully our boys will allow us to eat there one day  !

Quick fly by today, I have some work I need to get done so I dont know if Ill be back on later. It is clear outside right now so Im hoping it stays that way until at least 6:30 so I can get my run finished! Hugs and get well wishes to everyone who needs them! Have a great rest of the day everyone!

Bree


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Speaking of restaurants at DW is there a place you tried at DW or DL that you really enjoyed?  If you haven't been in a long time is there a place that you have read about you would like to try?



To date, my favorite breakfast is Ohana, and we keep going back for dinner at Boma. I would really like to try Afternoon Tea at the GF, maybe I'll get to for the Princess trip!

Still not actually feeling better, I came in today to support my boss who had to do a presentation at an all staff meeting. Tomorrow I'm staying home and in bed. I'm already looking forward to chicken soup for dinner, and I plan to push fluids and have a very light eating day tomorrow. I am currently heavily medicated, so forgive my lack of replies. Thanks to everyone who asked about me, and let's hope the BL show is inspiring tonight! 

Maria


----------



## Connie96

Well, we have arrived at our first opportunity to see those inches being whittled away and to celebrate our successes.

We started our challenge with 21 WINners and 16 have reported in this week.

Collectively, over our first 3-week period, we have:


Lost a total of 43 inches
Lost an average of 2 2/3 inches
Lost an average of 1.71%

Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
5) jbm02 . . . . . . . . . . . . . -2.51%
4) mommyof2Pirates . . . -2.69%
3) tggrrstarr . . . . . . . . . . -2.75%
2) my3princes. . . . . . . . . -4.26%
And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
1) flipflopmom . . . . . . . . -5.17%

 Congratulations to Taryn, Deb, Kelli, Lindsay, Jude and ALL of our WINners! 

We are off to a great start and let's keep on WINning! 

If anyone still wants to report their measurements for this period, please do. I'm happy to help you track your progress whether or not you are able to get your numbers in before the results are posted.


----------



## keenercam

Connie96 said:


> Well, we have arrived at our first opportunity to see those inches being whittled away and to celebrate our successes.
> 
> We started our challenge with 21 WINners and 16 have reported in this week.
> 
> Collectively, over our first 3-week period, we have:
> 
> 
> Lost a total of 43 inches
> Lost an average of 2 2/3 inches
> Lost an average of 1.71%
> 
> Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
> 5) jbm02 . . . . . . . . . . . . . -2.51%
> 4) mommyof2Pirates . . . -2.69%
> 3) tggrrstarr . . . . . . . . . . -2.75%
> 2) my3princes. . . . . . . . . -4.26%
> And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
> 1) flipflopmom . . . . . . . . -5.17%
> 
> Congratulations to Taryn, Deb, Kelli, Lindsay, Jude and ALL of our WINners!
> 
> We are off to a great start and let's keep on WINning!
> 
> If anyone still wants to report their measurements for this period, please do. I'm happy to help you track your progress whether or not you are able to get your numbers in before the results are posted.




WOW!! What awesome, awesome results!!  CONGRATULATIONS to all the WINners, and especially to the top 5.  I am so impressed!


----------



## jennz

just stopping in to say hi  and keenercam - you look like a princess!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Congrats to all our WIN! participants, winners and especially to *Taryn* our big WINner!    I'm so impressed how you are staying OP and making such great progress in spite of your incredibly busy schedule!

*Lindsay,*  for your busy days!

*Deb,* my sympathies, I have one of those Disney "adults" who doesn't eat enough to justify the cost, too.  

*Cupcaker,* hope it's cooler in your neck of the woods today.  
You are going to love WDW!  

*Susan,* great job on the book bargains!  



donac said:


> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Speaking of restaurants at DW is there a place you tried at DW or DL that you really enjoyed?  If you haven't been in a long time is there a place that you have read about you would like to try?



The food choices at DL are not as good as the ones at WDW IMHO.  I love Napa Rose and you can't beat Blue Bayou for the atmosphere.  

At WDW I second mikamah's vote for Boma and love Artist's Point.  I'm hoping to try Sanaa in February. 

*Rose,* you did 30 minutes on the elliptical!   And have a race coming up. 



mikamah said:


> I'm thinking since my birthday is 2 days before the Princess half, that maybe I'll force michael to eat there with me for my b-day.



Thanks for reminding me that your birthday is right before the Princess!   

I have a great picture of DS with Cinderlla from our 2008 trip.  I will have to see if it is scanned and post it.  Cinderella was actually quite happy to have someone besides a squealy princess with her for a few minutes.   

 Hi Shannon!  Nice to see you!   How long until moving day? 

*CC,* take it easy on yourself -- your body is trying to heal!  



pjlla said:


> The exercise I am doing is pretty good, but not enough and almost no strength training.  I am just feeling bored and I need to find something new and fun and challenging.  Guess I'll take a peek at the Y schedule when I am there tonight.  Anyhow, good luck with your challenge!!



Thanks!  Weren't there some classes at the Y that you liked earlier this year?  I know you have to spend quite a bit of time there due to swimming.  I totally agree that exercise is boring.  I know I should change my mind set about that but it is easier said than done!  



keenercam said:


> Lisa -  Thank you, sweetie!   Your BL challenge sounds so great!  Is there a food component, too? Or does it focus primarily on activity?  I can't imagine burning 7000 calories in one week, but then if you think of it as 1000/day and 30 minutes on the elliptical burns at least 300 for me, then getting the other 700/day sounds a bit less intimidating.  I always wonder how to count calories burned for weight/strength training.  I always just give myself one WW activity point for physical therapy's 30-40 minutes of strength exercises (leg lifts with weights, etc) and machine weight lifting.  Have you been given any guidance on how that is counted?



Interestingly for the nutrition component so far they've recommended sparkpeople for tracking and figuring out your daily caloric needs.  They are supposed to do some more of the nutritional part tomorrow with our last chance workout.  I'll let you know if they come up with anything new or interesting.  

I would like to know about the calorie count for strength training, too, Cam.  I think you are selling yourself short for 1 point for your PT but I don't have anything to base that on. (Well, except maybe that we tend to overestimate the number of calories burned for exercise! ).

They gave us a chart with some activities on it.  Each activity has a factor that you multiply by the time and your weight to calculate the calories burned.  You do a calculation based on your weight x minutes x this factor on the list = calories burned.  For example, 150 pound person doing aerobics for an hour burns 560 calories (150 x 60 minutes x .06 (the factor from the chart for aerobics)).  I will find out where they get the chart so I can post a link.  I also hope that they give us an idea where else we can figure this out.  I know I could put each exercise on my circuit and the number of reps and figure it out on sparkpeople -- but that will take a lot of time.  My trainer recommended livestrong but it doesn't seem any better than sparkpeople.  This is one that we need to know more about because I think it would be a big help. 

*Maria,* you are a trouper for coming into work when you felt lousy.  Hope that you feel better soon!  



jennz said:


> just stopping in to say hi  and keenercam - you look like a princess!!!



Glad that you stopped by, jenn.   We missed you!

The other trainer for my BL team called today.  He seems very nice.  He also wanted to warn me that this workout tomorrow will be a little bit tough.   

Have a great evening all!  I will be back tomorrow to tell you how my last chance workout went.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Still under my points today even with 5 pts of Bisquick. 

I made this concoction for dinner tonight with Bisquick, eggs, milk, and shrimp. My father declared it "one of my better concoctions." 

I am not sure what else I'll eat tonight, but I better decide soon. I don't like to eat to late.

A few quick replies and then I'll eat.

Thanks again *Lisa*! My dad was fine last night. Hoping that continues. Your BL challenge at your gym sounds intense, but in a good way. 

*pjlla*: Hope you feel better! 

*Cam*: Great question. I'm not sure of the answer.  I do think you could count PT as 2 APs as long as you consider it moderate activity. Thanks *Lisa* for the help! 



tigger813 said:


> Headache is gone.



 I don't know much about potato bread, but I do like it.

Thanks *Bree*! Hope you had a great day! 

*Maria*: I hope you feel better soon. 



Connie96 said:


> Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
> 5) jbm02 . . . . . . . . . . . . . -2.51%
> 4) mommyof2Pirates . . . -2.69%
> 3) tggrrstarr . . . . . . . . . . -2.75%
> 2) my3princes. . . . . . . . . -4.26%
> And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
> 1) flipflopmom . . . . . . . . -5.17%
> [/SIZE]



 to the Top 5!

Hi *jennz*. Good to hear from you! 



lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* take it easy on yourself -- your body is trying to heal!



Thanks! I'm trying to relax as much as possible. I am not exercising. Just too exhausted. Feeling tired is helping me feel better about not exercising though. I'm watching what I'm eating and hoping that I lose at least something between last Tuesday and when I can finally weigh-in again.

Good luck with your last chance workout tomorrow! 

JenA: I hope everything is going well.  and 

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## tigger813

I got in my 5K on the elliptical! I had just started and my boss called and asked if I could come in tonight. Can't pass up any clients in this economy! I had done up .35 of a mile at this point so I got back in and did another 2.75 miles! I knocked 11 1/2 minutes off my original time!

I've done really well with water and food today. I had TJs potstickers for supper and had a Special K bar when I got home from work. Still working on getting rid of the weekend weight. I'll get in 2 miles when I wake up and another 5K at lunchtime after the girls get home from school. DD2 has dancing and DD1 has soccer tomorrow night and I have to work again and go to my weight loss challenge meeting.

After the girls go off to school I really need to get cleaning for when my parents get here on Sunday. I just haven't been motivated to get anything done the past several days.

I'll pop in tomorrow morning! I'm exhausted right now!


----------



## flipflopmom

Ate OP (B-fiber bar, L-turkey, string cheese, jello100 cal snack, big bowl of chicken and veggies for dinner).  Dinner for tomorrow - chilli- is started.  We finally got AK to swallow pills, so we will be switching her meds Friday, to Concerta, got a coupon for a free month.  It's about $75 a month cheaper than what she was on.  Brad going tomorrow to check on refi the house.  

Thanks for all your support.  Just keep the PPD coming, I literally feel the blackness descending.  It's a scary feeling, I'm not sure I can claw my way back out of it again if I can't shake it...

Taryn


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just a quick post to say hi!

Kathy--Congratulations on 7 miles!!!!! I am so happy for you!

Lisa--your challenge sounds very "challenging." Actually, I think it sounds fun!

Taryn--I have done the black cloud before. Hugs to you.

Very busy day at work today. There is a board meeting Monday, so I had a bunch of stuff that needed done this week. I already told my boss, I cannot stay late Thursday! We just finished dinner. We ran after work. I didn't want to, but once I got started it was a pretty good run. I don't know where my motivation has gone to lately? So the plan is 30 min on the elliptical tomorrow and an easy 30 minute run Thursday morning. I was going to push harder to meet my exercise goal but I'm tired. I rubbed a blister tonight, too. So I have scabs from the chafing and a blister. This could be quite the interesting run on Saturday. It's my first blister all summer! What a whiner I must sound like! Anyhow, I'm looking forward to getting on the plane and not having anything (other than run 13 miles) to do for a few days.

I'm off tomorrow, so I will try to check in. Have a good night.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> I had a great 7 mile run/walk yesterday and completed it in 105 min and 42 seconds which makes a 15.06 min/mile, which means I would not be swept in the princess!!



Kathy you are doing so great.  You will be fine for the princess.  You can do it,,,,,I know you can!  Great job on meeting your goal.



lisah0711 said:


> I thought that I would share a little about the BL challenge that I am doing at the gym.



Wow Lisa this does sound intense.  This challenge is going to have you in tip top shape.  Look out here she comes!!!! 



cclovesdis said:


> Glad things are going well for you under the circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> Worfiedoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not actually feeling better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Connie96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/LIST]
> Congratulations to Taryn, Deb, Kelli, Lindsay, Jude and ALL of our WINners!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I was really excited to be in the top 5.  I notice the pounds are not coming off real fast lately but the inches are.  Thanks connie for getting me motivated to check my measurements.
> 
> Congrats to all the WINners and to
> 
> TARYN YOU ROCK GIRL!
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other trainer for my BL team called today.  He seems very nice.  He also wanted to warn me that this workout tomorrow will be a little bit tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now when your training calls with a disclaimer for the workout that it a little scary.  Good luck with that Lisa.
> 
> 
> 
> flipflopmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your support.  Just keep the PPD coming, I literally feel the blackness descending.  It's a scary feeling, I'm not sure I can claw my way back out of it again if I can't shake it...
> 
> Taryn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will be ok Taryn.  You are so smart you will find a way to make things work.  I am in the process of getting out of the hole too.  I totally know how you feel.  Think positive.  Some things that help me are to make a plan, and focus on the positive things you do have in your life.  Oh I wish I could do more to help you.  Im hear to listen if you need to vent.
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where my motivation has gone to lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im having this same problem.
> 
> I bet you will feel so much better once you get on that plane and leave the work behind.
> 
> Ok I am completely exhausted but felt the need to catch up with everyone.  We gave 101 flu vaccines to kids tonight in 2 hours.  I am beat.
> 
> I need to admit to everyone that I am totally off plan.  Not sure whats happening.  Im getting lazy.  Not planning meals.  Not feeling like eating what I have in the house....which isnt much but I am out of grocery money until I get paid next so for now it will have to do.  I really need to kick myself into gear.
> 
> I do plan on running tomorrow.  Hopefully its not raining to hard.  It rained again most of today.  The humidity is gross.
> 
> I am going to head to bed now to get some rest.  Talk to you tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  3
 (congrats 50sjayne & Rose&Mike & Princessbride6205!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------65!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 7
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 9
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 12
Excused------------------------- 4
weigh ins----------------------- 52
gains---------------------------- 12
maintains------------------------ 1
losses-------------------------- 31
new or returning members -------- 1


*Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 3!*
This weeks group loss = 43.9 pounds!  
Average percentage of weight lost 0.47 % 
Total group weight loss so far 171.0 pounds!  
How soon will we reach 250lbs? 
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
(45+3+4)/ 67 = 78%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 3? This time Ive done a *TOP 12 LIST * which is everybody over 1% loss!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 2 Superstars!!* 
#12- 1.06% - lovedvc 
#11- 1.08% - lisah0711  
#10- 1.09% - happysmyly 
#9- 1.33% - momof2gr8kids 
#8- 1.36% - tigger813 
#7- 1.42% - Worfiedoodles  
#6- 1.55% -TIE!  stitchsgirl & MacG 
#5- 1.56% - Cupcaker 
#4- 1.62% - Sarahs Mom 
#3- 1.64% - keenercam 
#2- 1.95% - tggrrstarr
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 3 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 2.52% - flipflopmom  

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * flipflopmom *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 3 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 20% complete.

aamomma	20.0
boltfan	12.0
carmiedog	0.6
Chicogirl	60.0
corinnak	26.9
Cupcaker	32.5
Dahly	7.3
Daphne	0.0
devonsmommy	7.5
disneymom2one	50.6
DisneyObsession	16.7
Dreamer24	-9.7
dvccruiser76	18.2
flipflopmom	16.7
goldcupmom	17.7
happysmyly	0.0
jbm02	40.0
jenanderson	35.0
JOANNEL	27.5
keenercam	14.4
liesel	10.0
lisah0711	26.7
lovedvc	15.0
MacG	15.0
MickeyMagic	32.0
mikamah	24.0
mommyof2Pirates	15.0
momof2gr8kids	30.0
my3princes	15.8
NC_Tink	11.0
pinkle	0.0
Sarah's Mom	8.3
SettingSail	26.7
stitch'sgirl	16.0
tggrrstarr	21.8
tigger813	24.2
tiki23	-3.3
tmclanton	9.1
Worfiedoodles	46.7


_ 
Losing weight is Hard. Maintaining weight is hard. Being overweight is hard. Choose your hard.

   BY ???? 
_


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone.  Another super busy day.  Still a lot of work to do tonight before I go to bed.  Thanks for all the suggestions for places to eat.  Dona, your qotd has helped so much.  I will finish looking at menus tomorrow and book.



50sjayne said:


> Well I found 3 of the kid's books on Alibris $39.42 grand total--something I'd never heard of until a thread on the budget board I'd saved. The photography one that was $80 I got for $15 on ebay-it was from Goodwill so I feel good about that one. The other I let the kid just pick up used from the bookstore there since it was only $11.



Thats great!  I usually try Dealoz, but I'll look on Alibris for my books.



flipflopmom said:


> Kona gets good reviews, you might like it if you like Ohana...  and thanks



I took a look at the munu, it looks like something I would be into.  Thanks!



donac said:


> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Speaking of restaurants at DW is there a place you tried at DW or DL that you really enjoyed?  If you haven't been in a long time is there a place that you have read about you would like to try?



I recently enjoyed the Jazz Kitchen at DL.  I look forward to going there again.  I also enjoyed Le Cellier at DW.  The meat was cooked perfectly and the pretzel bread was amazing.



my3princes said:


> Our other favorite is Beaches and Cream.  Love the ice cream and the prices are much more reasonable than Ghiradelli.



I will definitely have to look for this when Im there.



lisah0711 said:


> I thought that I would share a little about the BL challenge that I am doing at the gym.  The challenge is 8 weeks through 11/20.  Each Wednesday at 5:30 am I will be doing my last chance workout with my team. I hope I can work after that!    There are a couple of team challenges, too.  In addition to getting credit for % of weight lost, you get credit for % of body fat lost (as tested by the little machine you hold in your hands, which we all know can vary a lot.) and points for completing assignments.  For example, this week I have to do a strength class, 40 minutes of cardio on the machines, and burn 1900 calories in workouts.  Luckily, everything counts, housework, steps, time with my trainer, so I should be fine.  The activity level rises each week until the last week I have to burn over 7,000 calories -- I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.   I think my missing link of activity is going to be found with this challenge.



Wow.  What great motivation, especially being part of a team who you do last chance workouts with.  You'll have to keep us updated 



cclovesdis said:


> I know what you mean. My grandma cant fathom the idea that I wont eat ice cream. For one, Im lactose intolerant. I dont remember when I could actually eat ice cream without getting sick. And two, the fat content is unbelievable. Its a great splurge and Ill do it for high-quality ice cream, but she buys store brand. In her mind, ice cream is a daily thing. .



I think our grandmothers might have been seperated at birth.  Shes the same with the ice cream 



Connie96 said:


> Congratulations to Taryn, Deb, Kelli, Lindsay, Jude and ALL of our WINners!



The results are amazing 



lisah0711 said:


> *Cupcaker,* hope it's cooler in your neck of the woods today.



Its cooling down finally.  I think it was a little under 90.  I just think of this as training for Florida because now we have humidity too.



Rose&Mike said:


> Anyhow, I'm looking forward to getting on the plane and not having anything (other than run 13 miles) to do for a few days.



Me tooo! Except the running part  

But in the meantime, I am also with you on the motivation part.  I have had no motivation.  I have kept my calorie restriction in place, but I have no motivation to exercise.  I have just been squeeking by with 25-30 minutes of exercise instead of my usual 60   I think it may be the heat.  I am hoping to maintain this week and next week too.


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning.  Today will be my long day.  I have a full day of classes and then I have to go back for Back to School Night.  It is much too long of a day.  We usually have it on Thursday night and then we only have one day left for the week.  I am glad it is on Wed so that I can go to yoga this week.  No yoga next week since her daughter's school has back to school night. 

Haven't seen ds2 for a month now.   He just told us the other night that he will be home next weekend for 3 full days.  It is a perfect time.  His cousin is coming up from NC for 10 days and will be around the weekend he is coming home.  I just hope it doesn't get screwed up by other relatives.  Dcousin is just 6 months older than ds1.  They haven't seen each other in over a year so they are looking forward to having dcousin here.

Congrats on all the Losers this week both weight and inches.  Way to go flipflopmom


Question of the Day 

Dr Oz is big on pedometers.  He feels that you should do over 10000 steps a day.  Do you have a pedometer?  Do you use it?  Do you usually get in your 10000 steps?

I have worn a pedometer since Dec of last year.  I have a spreadsheet that I kept the record of how many steps per day.  I didn't record it that much during the summer.  I started back up in Sept.  I want to see how many miles I do during the school year.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I have a few pedometers but they aren't super accurate. Maybe sometime I'll actually set the newest one that I got at Target for $4 a few months back. It seems to be the most accurate one I have.

Happy to see my name in the top 10 again! It's been awhile!

Congrats Taryn and all the other BL!!!!!

Haven't watched the show yet. DH and I watch Glee these days and then I watched the recorded episode or watch it on demand while doing the elliptical. It wasn't on demand yet this morning so I watched the news and get in 2 miles in less than 42 minutes.  Really cut down my time while prepping for that 5K I just did. Now to keep it up.

I plan on doing a strength workout today and my daily 5K. I also have to work this evening and go to my weightloss challenge meeting. The girls have a half day and I will be cleaning all morning after going to the WC and then running to work to set up for my client later. It's a hot stone massage so I need to have everything ready for the girl I work with to plug it all in at 5. DD2 has dancing until 5 so I will get there as soon as I can. DD1 has soccer practice so DH has double duty tonight with the kids.

Worried about my workout routine getting messed up when my parents arrive on Sunday. I need to keep up my elliptical workouts everyday. I won't be able to do them at 5:15 like I have been for the next 2 1/2 weeks. I will just have to plan out a schedule and let them know that this is when I will be working out. I will try to walk outside when I can but I really need that elliptical workout. I also hope to do more strength workouts. Friday is my weigh in day at the wc too so I will have to work around that as well. This Friday I volunteer in DD2s kindergarten class for 45 minutes. I'll be doing that once a month. I may also do a reading group in DD1s class on Fridays in the afternoon. 

DD1 is taking a shower and I'll need to fix her some breakfast and get her snack ready for school. I do like the mornings when I don't have to make lunches!

I'll be back at some point later. I really need to get something accomplished today! I keep putting off getting the downstairs ready for my parents. I moved a few things around down there this morning when I finished the elliptical. We took the coat rack down when we took the wallpaper down so I have to find a place for the jackets that were on there!

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone! 
Congratulations to all the LOSERS this week and those who are maintaining.  Most important, though, congratulations to everyone who is here, working to be healthier.  That makes all of us winners.    It is fun to see my name in the top 10.  I've never lost a lot in any given week, so I'll never be the biggest loser, but it is fun to be up there in the top 10.

Congratulations, Taryn!!!  

Rose -- Have fun this weekend! SO many of my WISH race team friends will be there and I am so green with envy.  I hope the weather is good for you travelling and that you have a wonderfully relaxed time (except for those 13.1 miles you'll be running. LOL!)

I had to cancel physical therapy last night because we were having computer problems at home and I had to be there to work with the IT guy that came in to work on it.  He was there from about 5:30 until about 8:10 and was able to resolve all the problems (we think) except our automatic back up.  For some reason our computer refuses to acknowledge the existence of the external backup drive.  UGH!  Anyway, I missed my PT workout and am feeling like a slug.  

Today, I have to be out of my office for at least 3 hours mid-day to go to my friend's mother's funeral about an hour away, which means that I'll come back and be here late and probably not get to the gym. 

 My WW weigh in tomorrow morning and the scale is not looking friendly. However, it is right in keeping with my body's cycle. Regardless of what I do, I get my WHOOSH week, then I am up a bit the next week, a minimal loss the next week and then a more significant loss again.  Oh, well, I'll just keep in my healthy eating/working out whenever possible routine.  In the long run, mastering that healthier lifestyle and living it comfortably and routinely is more important than the number on the scale.  

BTW, I had another delicious dinner last night (a concoction, as CC would say  ).  I browned a bag of boca crumbles, added taco seasoning, mixed in brown rice and whole kernel corn, topped the portion on my plate with fat free american cheese, and ate it with a whole wheat tortilla broken up in pieces.  It was delicious and filling and I have leftovers for lunch or dinner today.  

Have a great OP day, everyone!


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> To date, my favorite breakfast is Ohana, and we keep going back for dinner at Boma. I would really like to try Afternoon Tea at the GF, maybe I'll get to for the Princess trip!
> 
> Still not actually feeling better, I came in today to support my boss who had to do a presentation at an all staff meeting. Tomorrow I'm staying home and in bed. I'm already looking forward to chicken soup for dinner, and I plan to push fluids and have a very light eating day tomorrow. I am currently heavily medicated, so forgive my lack of replies. Thanks to everyone who asked about me, and let's hope the BL show is inspiring tonight!
> 
> Maria



Sorry you are still feeling poorly.  Take care of yourself tomorrow!



lisah0711 said:


> I have a great picture of DS with Cinderlla from our 2008 trip.  I will have to see if it is scanned and post it.  Cinderella was actually quite happy to have someone besides a squealy princess with her for a few minutes.



My DS has always had great interaction with the princesses.  He LOVED breakfast at the castle!  In fact, on our very first trip that was his birthday meal!  He was turning 4 and I remember him showing Belle his "muscles".... not sure where that idea came from, but it was so cute!  I agree... the princesses are always happy for some male companionship! 



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks!  Weren't there some classes at the Y that you liked earlier this year?  I know you have to spend quite a bit of time there due to swimming.  I totally agree that exercise is boring.  I know I should change my mind set about that but it is easier said than done!



Well... I actually brought home a cycling schedule last night and highlighted the classes that would fit with the swim schedule.  They start  next week.  But honestly, I'm too chicken to attempt them.  

I really hate running. I keep doing it because I feel like I should.  But I'm afraid that if I don't find something I enjoy soon, I will quit all of the exercising, all together.  I need some accountability..... a class that I enjoy or a trainer/partner who is counting on me...... something.  I'm definitely starting the slide down that slippery slope of less and less exercise.  I'm getting complacent.  And that is scary.   



flipflopmom said:


> Ate OP (B-fiber bar, L-turkey, string cheese, jello100 cal snack, big bowl of chicken and veggies for dinner).  Dinner for tomorrow - chilli- is started.  We finally got AK to swallow pills, so we will be switching her meds Friday, to Concerta, got a coupon for a free month.  It's about $75 a month cheaper than what she was on.  Brad going tomorrow to check on refi the house.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.  Just keep the PPD coming, I literally feel the blackness descending.  It's a scary feeling, I'm not sure I can claw my way back out of it again if I can't shake it...
> 
> Taryn



One step at a time..... today you found a way to save $75/mo.  That is excellent! Maybe you could ask around at the pediatrician's office or here on the Budget Board to see if there are more coupons out there for this med.  

The refi can definitely help you save some $$ every month.  Any chance you have some stuff in the attic/basement/closets that you could consign or sell on Craigslist?  

Start planning some more meatless meals..... a dozen eggs can go a long way in feeding a family.  Cut back on "disposable" grocery items like paper towels (kitchen towels work just fine in most cases), paper napkins (I've been using cloth for years), ziploc baggies (hard containers like Gladware last longer and are easier to wash), foil (wash it and reuse it.... really!), Dixie cups (again.... reusable plastic cups work fine).  These things might cost a bit more up front but will save you $ in the long run.  

Look at where your $$ has gone over the past several months.  What is your SECOND largest expense after housing?  Probably groceries.... so that is where you should start with the cutbacks (less eating out, more coupons, less meat, more homemade stuff, less convenience food).  What was your THIRD largest expense?  Transportation?? Could you carpool, drive less, drive a cheaper/more fuel efficient car, have just 1 car??  

Honestly, I can't imagine what a situation we would be in if DH's salary suddenly got cut by half.... but I know that these are areas I would start looking at.  

Hopefully you can find an "umbrella" to keep that dark cloud from descending on you too quickly!  


Rose&Mike said:


> Very busy day at work today. There is a board meeting Monday, so I had a bunch of stuff that needed done this week. I already told my boss, I cannot stay late Thursday! We just finished dinner. We ran after work. I didn't want to, but once I got started it was a pretty good run. I don't know where my motivation has gone to lately? So the plan is 30 min on the elliptical tomorrow and an easy 30 minute run Thursday morning. I was going to push harder to meet my exercise goal but I'm tired. I rubbed a blister tonight, too. So I have scabs from the chafing and a blister. This could be quite the interesting run on Saturday. It's my first blister all summer! What a whiner I must sound like! Anyhow, I'm looking forward to getting on the plane and not having anything (other than run 13 miles) to do for a few days.
> 
> I'm off tomorrow, so I will try to check in. Have a good night.



EWW.... a blister right before your 1/2??   So sorry.  And NO, you don't sound like a WHINER at all!  You sound like a strong runner who is frustrated.  Sorry things are aggravating right now.... but you will have a GREAT trip and a SUPER run... I know it!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok I am completely exhausted but felt the need to catch up with everyone.  We gave 101 flu vaccines to kids tonight in 2 hours.  I am beat.
> 
> I need to admit to everyone that I am totally off plan.  Not sure whats happening.  Im getting lazy.  Not planning meals.  Not feeling like eating what I have in the house....which isnt much but I am out of grocery money until I get paid next so for now it will have to do.  I really need to kick myself into gear.
> 
> I do plan on running tomorrow.  Hopefully its not raining to hard.  It rained again most of today.  The humidity is gross.
> 
> I am going to head to bed now to get some rest.  Talk to you tomorrow.



Stop and think about it.... are you really, TOTALLY off plan?  Probably not.  Perhaps you just had a few too many calories or made a few bad food choices.  If you are still here with us, chatting and sharing, and you are still planning a run, then you are not TOTALLY off plan!  

Maybe your run will help get you back in the right mindset.  Maybe you are stressed or overtired.  

Do you keep any kind of journal?  Could you go back and find a page where you were feeling really motivated and re-read it?  It sounds like you (and I) need to find a new source of motivation and inspiration.  Let's work on that and share what we find!

As far as the grocery situation goes.... that is tough.  I usually try to keep a few "emergency" healthy foods on hand for when things are crazy and the produce bin in the fridge is BARE.  I keep some canned fruit (peaches, pineapple) in natural juice and some frozen veggies (broccoli and green beans).  Sure, not always the most exciting or appealing... but something reasonably healthy in an emergency.   Next time you're at the store, stock up on a few things so if this happens again, you have a bit of something to fall back on.

In the meantime, get creative!  Take a quick inventory of the fridge/freezer/pantry and then google some sort of recipe builder.  I'm SURE you can come up with something.  Soup is the first thing that comes to mind.  I frequently build soup out of leftovers and various stray canned items... and it is usually pretty good!  Homemade or canned broth/stock, leftover veggies, fresh veggies, frozen veggies.... canned meat or beans, leftover meats, pasta, potatoes.... you name it!  



LuvBaloo said:


> [ _
> Losing weight is Hard. Maintaining weight is hard. Being overweight is hard. Choose your hard.
> 
> BY ????
> _



Well... I'm not taking original credit for this quote, but I know I've stated it on a BL challenge before.  It was something I heard at a WW meeting.  And it is SO TRUE!  Next time you want to whine about hard it is to lose weight, remember how HARD it is to be overweight and unhealthy!  Clothes don't fit, you have no energy or stamina, it is hard to meet new people, theme park rides are too tight, airplane seats are a nightmare.  You wear out your mattress and car driver's seat prematurely... not to mention you wear out your heart and other organs prematurely!!  You are constantly at risk for heart disease, stroke, diabetes.... those are HARD diseases to deal with.  It is hard to play with your kids, it is hard to have self confidence.  Just some things to think about.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Dr Oz is big on pedometers.  He feels that you should do over 10000 steps a day.  Do you have a pedometer?  Do you use it?  Do you usually get in your 10000 steps?



I hope your DS enjoys his time with his cousin.  My kids LOVE spending time with their cousins.... but sadly it doesn't happen often enough.

Okay... about the QOTD. I do own a few pedometers.  I have only ever used one faithfully earlier this year for a few months.  Since I was exercising 5/6 days a week back then, I always got in my 10,000 steps.  I actually wore it for the 4 days I was at WDW with my DS and recorded my steps/miles every day.  It was amazing.  But then the battery died and it has sat in my car on the dashboard since June waiting for a new battery...  Guess I need to get around to that! Thanks for the reminder.



tigger813 said:


> Worried about my workout routine getting messed up when my parents arrive on Sunday. I need to keep up my elliptical workouts everyday. I won't be able to do them at 5:15 like I have been for the next 2 1/2 weeks. I will just have to plan out a schedule and let them know that this is when I will be working out. I will try to walk outside when I can but I really need that elliptical workout. I also hope to do more strength workouts. Friday is my weigh in day at the wc too so I will have to work around that as well. This Friday I volunteer in DD2s kindergarten class for 45 minutes. I'll be doing that once a month. I may also do a reading group in DD1s class on Fridays in the afternoon.



I'm guessing if you write up a workout schedule and let your parents know when you will need to be on the elliptical, they will be accomodating.  Sounds like you have a plan!  

I used to love volunteering in my kids' classrooms.  Sadly, they are too old for that now! Enjoy it while you can!


Well..... good Wednesday morning friends!  A big congratulations to all of our Biggest Losers and our top 5 WIN participants!  You guys are doing great!  I am feeling inspired by all of the great success here!  


I'm not sure if it is hormonal or what, but I've been over my points every day this week.  Not just random eating, but true hunger in many cases.  Plus, of course, I am craving junk for some reason.... so I am using my points less wisely than I should.  And, as I have mentioned, my exercise has been crappy, so this is all adding up to a lousy weigh-in this week.  Honestly, it kind of makes me have the "who cares... blow the week" attitude... but I know that this will solve NOTHING.  And it is another reminder of the broken dish or flat tire analogy.  So I put on my big girl panties this morning and made a light healthy, low carb breakfast (carbs really have been calling me lately)  of egg white omelet with sauteed onions and spinach, and will hit the TM in a bit.  I can't seem to work up the enthusiasm for a "real" run outside, even though it is beautiful out.  But if I give myself the reward of watching junk tv while on the TM, I can at least find the enthusiasm for that!

Hopefully all of this apathy and such is just a hormone phase or something like that.  Maybe it is a natural phase of this journey.  Maybe it is just flat out boredom with the exercise routine.   Any ideas/suggestions??

Tonight's dinner on the schedule is a chicken chow mein recipe I swear I got from someone on here.... one of the Jens??  DH is out of town and my original idea was to skip the planned meal, since it will just be DD and I eating it.... but I decided to make it, since I have the time today, and freeze the leftovers in meal-size portions for another time.  Low points, low calorie, and low carb.... plus it is very tasty... can't ask for much more than that in a recipe!!  I'll share if anyone would like, but I would love to give original credit for it.

I'm tempted to sit here and continue to just enjoy the DisRadio music, but I know I MUST get on with my day!!  I'm home today so I'm sure I'll be popping back on later... probably around lunch time!................P


----------



## pjlla

keenercam said:


> My WW weigh in tomorrow morning and the scale is not looking friendly. However, it is right in keeping with my body's cycle. Regardless of what I do, I get my WHOOSH week, then I am up a bit the next week, a minimal loss the next week and then a more significant loss again.  Oh, well, I'll just keep in my healthy eating/working out whenever possible routine.  *In the long run, mastering that healthier lifestyle and living it comfortably and routinely is more important than the number on the scale*.



AMEN!!   Well said!!




keenercam said:


> BTW, I had another delicious dinner last night (a concoction, as CC would say  ).  I browned a bag of boca crumbles, added taco seasoning, mixed in brown rice and whole kernel corn, topped the portion on my plate with fat free american cheese, and ate it with a whole wheat tortilla broken up in pieces.  It was delicious and filling and I have leftovers for lunch or dinner today.



Call it a recipe and post it on the BL recipe thread!  That sounds delicious.  I'm kind of infamous for my concotions (yes, I said *IN*famous) .............P


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> Thanks for all your support.  Just keep the PPD coming, I literally feel the blackness descending.  It's a scary feeling, I'm not sure I can claw my way back out of it again if I can't shake it...


 So sorry things are so tough right now.  We are always here for you and you are one strong woman and you've had some tough challenges this past year.  Hang in there and don't ever give up. I hope things will get better for you soon.

Thanks for the congrats on the 7 miles, everyone.  I am very proud of myself, and was thinking back to february when I started the c25k and had a hard time running for one minute.  It seems like lots of you are struggling right now.   For me, the goal of the princess half is truly what is getting me out to exercise.  I know with the heat of summer, if I wasn't planning on the princess I would have given up exercise around early july after a few of those 90 degree days, and it would have continued through the summer.  I know that because I've done it before.  

*Lindsay*-You've got a lot going on right now, and you've done amazing this year.  Like pamela said, you are not totally off track, and you will get back on.  Think princess!!  YOu're going to rock it.  You've already got a great pace that you will be able take your time and meet some characters and enjoy the magical atmosphere.  

*Pamela*- How about signing up for a race?  Have you done one yet?  That is another thing I never envisioned myself doing, but have done 2 and really pushed myself and had a lot of fun too.  Do you have a bike?  Fall is so beautiful to bike and I bet your foliage is coming to peak soon.   I think you are right as far as our journeys haveing these phases where we don't feel like moving, and we feel like eating too much, and some times we need to cut ouselves some slack, and jut ride it out, but not totally give up.  Know that you will get through it and on the other side you will be right back on to being the amazing, healthy, active, planning woman that you are.  

Not enough time again to reply to all I'd like.  Still looking for that extra 3 hours a day so I can keep up here.  I did register for the princess this morning!!!  After my 7 miles monday, I was a little sore, and went through a what am I thinking phase yesterday, but I did 3 miles today, and it was fine, so I know I can continue to slowly add distance to my long run, and I will make the princess!!!  

Congrats to all our biggest losers this week, and our Winners!!  
Taryn- you are number one in both this week!! YOu are amazing, girl!!

OH, and lindsay, thanks for the flu shot reminder.  Just made michael's appt.

Ok, i"m really going now.  Have a great day!!


----------



## tiki23

Congrats Taryn! 

*QOTD Tuesday:*  Had a great meal at Narcoosee's last week - our server Amir was excellent and the almond-crusted cheesecake was to die for! 

We had great food all week including Yak'n'Yeti, Le Cellier, San Angel, Teppan Edo and Coral Reef.

*QOTD Wednesday:* I have a couple of pedometers but neither of them seem very accurate.  Maybe now that I'm more inclined to be active I should test them!

My *QOTD:*
Will there be result links at the top of this thread as there was during the Summer Challenge?  That would be very helpful to me as I don't always get a chance to check this thread everyday and the posts zoom by so fast!


----------



## my3princes

LuvBaloo said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> 
> *First some stats*
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  3
> (congrats 50sjayne & Rose&Mike & Princessbride6205!)
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------65!
> not reporting in for 1 week------ 7
> not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 9
> not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 12
> Excused------------------------- 4
> weigh ins----------------------- 52
> gains---------------------------- 12
> maintains------------------------ 1
> losses-------------------------- 31
> new or returning members -------- 1
> 
> 
> *Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 3!*
> This weeks group loss = 43.9 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.47 %
> Total group weight loss so far 171.0 pounds!
> How soon will we reach 250lbs?
> AWESOME!
> 
> *Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
> (45+3+4)/ 67 = 78%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 3? This time Ive done a *TOP 12 LIST * which is everybody over 1% loss!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)
> 
> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 2 Superstars!!*
> #12- 1.06% - lovedvc
> #11- 1.08% - lisah0711
> #10- 1.09% - happysmyly
> #9- 1.33% - momof2gr8kids
> #8- 1.36% - tigger813
> #7- 1.42% - Worfiedoodles
> #6- 1.55% -TIE!  stitchsgirl & MacG
> #5- 1.56% - Cupcaker
> #4- 1.62% - Sarahs Mom
> #3- 1.64% - keenercam
> #2- 1.95% - tggrrstarr
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 3 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.52% - flipflopmom
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> Congratulations * flipflopmom *!!!
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
> followed by
> 
> or we have a medium version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
> followed by
> 
> and we have a small version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
> followed by
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!



Congratulations to all the Losers.  You're doing Great!!!!



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning.  Today will be my long day.  I have a full day of classes and then I have to go back for Back to School Night.  It is much too long of a day.  We usually have it on Thursday night and then we only have one day left for the week.  I am glad it is on Wed so that I can go to yoga this week.  No yoga next week since her daughter's school has back to school night.
> 
> Haven't seen ds2 for a month now.   He just told us the other night that he will be home next weekend for 3 full days.  It is a perfect time.  His cousin is coming up from NC for 10 days and will be around the weekend he is coming home.  I just hope it doesn't get screwed up by other relatives.  Dcousin is just 6 months older than ds1.  They haven't seen each other in over a year so they are looking forward to having dcousin here.
> 
> Congrats on all the Losers this week both weight and inches.  Way to go flipflopmom
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Dr Oz is big on pedometers.  He feels that you should do over 10000 steps a day.  Do you have a pedometer?  Do you use it?  Do you usually get in your 10000 steps?
> 
> I have worn a pedometer since Dec of last year.  I have a spreadsheet that I kept the record of how many steps per day.  I didn't record it that much during the summer.  I started back up in Sept.  I want to see how many miles I do during the school year.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



I don't own a pedometer.  I've never had one and never really thought about purchasing one.


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I need to admit to everyone that I am totally off plan.  Not sure whats happening.  Im getting lazy.  Not planning meals.  Not feeling like eating what I have in the house....which isnt much but I am out of grocery money until I get paid next so for now it will have to do.  I really need to kick myself into gear.
> 
> I do plan on running tomorrow.  Hopefully its not raining to hard.  It rained again most of today.  The humidity is gross.
> 
> I am going to head to bed now to get some rest.  Talk to you tomorrow.



Lindsey--I agree with Pamela. You are probably not as off  plan as you think, but I understand your frustration. Your schedule has been crazy lately. List out the things that you are accomplishing--you ran a race Sunday, your'e planning a run today. Hang in there.



donac said:


> Dr Oz is big on pedometers.  He feels that you should do over 10000 steps a day.  Do you have a pedometer?  Do you use it?  Do you usually get in your 10000 steps?
> 
> I have worn a pedometer since Dec of last year.  I have a spreadsheet that I kept the record of how many steps per day.  I didn't record it that much during the summer.  I started back up in Sept.  I want to see how many miles I do during the school year.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Dona--enjoy your visit with DS!!!
I am not a big fan of pedometers, but DH's work started virgin health miles. So I've been wearing one most days. It costs me $36 a year, but you can earn up to $500 a year. I probably won't get the $500, but I'm exercising anyhow, so I might as well get paid for it.



keenercam said:


> Rose -- Have fun this weekend! SO many of my WISH race team friends will be there and I am so green with envy.  I hope the weather is good for you travelling and that you have a wonderfully relaxed time (except for those 13.1 miles you'll be running. LOL!)
> 
> I had to cancel physical therapy last night because we were having computer problems at home and I had to be there to work with the IT guy that came in to work on it.  He was there from about 5:30 until about 8:10 and was able to resolve all the problems (we think) except our automatic back up.  For some reason our computer refuses to acknowledge the existence of the external backup drive.  UGH!  Anyway, I missed my PT workout and am feeling like a slug.
> 
> Today, I have to be out of my office for at least 3 hours mid-day to go to my friend's mother's funeral about an hour away, which means that I'll come back and be here late and probably not get to the gym.
> 
> My WW weigh in tomorrow morning and the scale is not looking friendly. However, it is right in keeping with my body's cycle. Regardless of what I do, I get my WHOOSH week, then I am up a bit the next week, a minimal loss the next week and then a more significant loss again.  Oh, well, I'll just keep in my healthy eating/working out whenever possible routine.  In the long run, mastering that healthier lifestyle and living it comfortably and routinely is more important than the number on the scale.
> Have a great OP day, everyone!


Thanks Cam. I'm sorry you didn't get your pt in. Hope the weigh in goes ok.



pjlla said:


> Well... I actually brought home a cycling schedule last night and highlighted the classes that would fit with the swim schedule.  They start  next week.  But honestly, I'm too chicken to attempt them.
> 
> I really hate running. I keep doing it because I feel like I should.  But I'm afraid that if I don't find something I enjoy soon, I will quit all of the exercising, all together.  I need some accountability..... a class that I enjoy or a trainer/partner who is counting on me...... something.  I'm definitely starting the slide down that slippery slope of less and less exercise.  I'm getting complacent.  And that is scary.
> 
> EWW.... a blister right before your 1/2??   So sorry.  And NO, you don't sound like a WHINER at all!  You sound like a strong runner who is frustrated.  Sorry things are aggravating right now.... but you will have a GREAT trip and a SUPER run... I know it!
> 
> Well... I'm not taking original credit for this quote, but I know I've stated it on a BL challenge before.  It was something I heard at a WW meeting.  And it is SO TRUE!  Next time you want to whine about hard it is to lose weight, remember how HARD it is to be overweight and unhealthy!  Clothes don't fit, you have no energy or stamina, it is hard to meet new people, theme park rides are too tight, airplane seats are a nightmare.  You wear out your mattress and car driver's seat prematurely... not to mention you wear out your heart and other organs prematurely!!  You are constantly at risk for heart disease, stroke, diabetes.... those are HARD diseases to deal with.  It is hard to play with your kids, it is hard to have self confidence.  Just some things to think about.
> 
> I'm not sure if it is hormonal or what, but I've been over my points every day this week.  Not just random eating, but true hunger in many cases.  Plus, of course, I am craving junk for some reason.... so I am using my points less wisely than I should.  And, as I have mentioned, my exercise has been crappy, so this is all adding up to a lousy weigh-in this week.  Honestly, it kind of makes me have the "who cares... blow the week" attitude... but I know that this will solve NOTHING.  And it is another reminder of the broken dish or flat tire analogy.  So I put on my big girl panties this morning and made a light healthy, low carb breakfast (carbs really have been calling me lately)  of egg white omelet with sauteed onions and spinach, and will hit the TM in a bit.  I can't seem to work up the enthusiasm for a "real" run outside, even though it is beautiful out.  But if I give myself the reward of watching junk tv while on the TM, I can at least find the enthusiasm for that!
> 
> Hopefully all of this apathy and such is just a hormone phase or something like that.  Maybe it is a natural phase of this journey.  Maybe it is just flat out boredom with the exercise routine.   Any ideas/suggestions??
> P


Thanks P! I was so aggravated last night. 

I love the "hard" quote. There's something on the news this week about people who have decided it's ok to be overweight because they are healthy. I have very mixed feelings about this, because I KNOW how much better I feel now that my weight is in normal range. I kind of look at it as a copout, but don't want to be judgmental of other people.

As for the biking, I remember in February when I decided to go to strength class. I was so nervous and you all encouraged me. You can do the spinning/cycling. I know you can. 

And I have been fighting and fighting the food this week. My weight is good and I'm at the low end of maintain (which is a good way to start a wdw trip), but I feel like it has been a struggle all week.  to you. Hormones are the pits. Then there's running and dealing with the girl stuff. It stinks! I keep thinking if a man had to run a race while all that was going on, they would stay home in bed.



mikamah said:


> Thanks for the congrats on the 7 miles, everyone.  I am very proud of myself, and was thinking back to february when I started the c25k and had a hard time running for one minute.  It seems like lots of you are struggling right now.   For me, the goal of the princess half is truly what is getting me out to exercise.  I know with the heat of summer, if I wasn't planning on the princess I would have given up exercise around early july after a few of those 90 degree days, and it would have continued through the summer.  I know that because I've done it before.
> 
> Not enough time again to reply to all I'd like.  Still looking for that extra 3 hours a day so I can keep up here.  I did register for the princess this morning!!!  After my 7 miles monday, I was a little sore, and went through a what am I thinking phase yesterday, but I did 3 miles today, and it was fine, so I know I can continue to slowly add distance to my long run, and I will make the princess!!!
> 
> Ok, i"m really going now.  Have a great day!!


Kathy--fwiw I have been questioning my sanity all week. I am hoping Saturday is a good run. I even asked Mike--why oh why did I commit to princess?  I think we all have days like this.

Well, did 40 on the elliptical. Time to get something done. Crossing my fingers that this tropical depression cooperates tomorrow. 

Have a good day everyone.

Jenanderson--where are you? Hope you are doing well.


----------



## tggrrstarr

Hello!  I've been very busy the last few days.  Just caught up (mostly).  I believe I have a QOTD from Sunday?  The one about WDW memories.  
This one was hard, so many to choose from.  
My DH and I went to DW on our honeymoon.  This was my first trip, so I was so excited.  Well, the night we arrived, a hurricane hit.  We peacefully slept through it, knew it was coming, but we were exhausted.  The next morning it had passed, but it was still very windy.  They eventually announced that MK and Epcot would open at 1pm.  So we got to the bus stop and were pretty much the first and only in the park.  We chose Epcot.  It was wonderful.  We had the park to ourselves.  Perfect first day ever!  We started nicknaming our days of that trip, and that one became Mic & Kelli and the Blustery Day.  So fitting!



donac said:


> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Speaking of restaurants at DW is there a place you tried at DW or DL that you really enjoyed?  If you haven't been in a long time is there a place that you have read about you would like to try?



We love so many restaurants.  But I have been dying to go back to the tea room, and we also loved Narcoossee's.  My husband had been sick the night we went and didn't want to go.  I tricked him into going by telling him our Credit Card would be charged if we missed our reservation.  He ended up loving it and having a great time.  Just as a disclaimer, when I told him about the charge for a missed resv., I believed it.  When my TA called me back and said she was wrong, I just never told him.  It worked out great.


----------



## tigger813

Finished cleaning the family room. I still need to vacuum. BL isn't on demand yet so I came upstairs to work on the living room and watch the recording.  Just had my first soda in 2 days. I'm fighting a headache so I felt I needed the caffeine. Going to make my self some lunch so I can workout after the girls get home. I'll also make myself some tea. Not sure what to have to eat right now but I'll probably have my big meal now since I have to work at supper time.

I'll pop back on later!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I just lost my post and replies, so I hope that I remember everything I wanted to say. I slept really late this morning. I finally woke up after an awful nightmare. I content was so horrible-probably not even Dis-friendly. I think its time to call in some back up and get me processing how much stress I have right now. It wont cost me anything, but I try not to abuse my friend.

It seems like a lot of us have quite a bit going on in our lives right now.  Hope everyone has the best day possible. 

CC



tigger813 said:


> I got in my 5K on the elliptical!







flipflopmom said:


> Ate OP (B-fiber bar, L-turkey, string cheese, jello100 cal snack, big bowl of chicken and veggies for dinner).  Dinner for tomorrow - chilli- is started.  We finally got AK to swallow pills, so we will be switching her meds Friday, to Concerta, got a coupon for a free month.  It's about $75 a month cheaper than what she was on.  Brad going tomorrow to check on refi the house.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.  Just keep the PPD coming, I literally feel the blackness descending.  It's a scary feeling, I'm not sure I can claw my way back out of it again if I can't shake it...
> 
> Taryn



 for eating OP! I am telling you, I love AK! I also love coupons! 

 for refinancing!

*Rose:*  for a good run! Sorry about the blister. I know you will have a great run at the W&D! 

Thanks *Lindsay*! Have a great run! 

Congrats to the Top 12 and especially to Taryn!

Thanks for the laugh *Cupcaker*!

I also wanted to mention that you should not think of one part of your journey as including calorie restriction. The average woman with a normal BMI typically does not need the 2,000 calories recommended on nutrition information. Also, According to Sparkpeople, I should be eating between 1200 and 1550 calories per day. According to WW, I should be currently eating at least 22 points per day. As my weight goes down, so will the number of points at minimum per day. Well, when I reach maintenance, my minimum number of points will be back to 22. That means, that my current calorie range is likely my maintenance calorie range, which is much, much less than 2000 calories per day. So, I guess what Im saying, is you probably arent really restricting that much; you are eating what your body really only needs. 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Dr Oz is big on pedometers.  He feels that you should do over 10000 steps a day.  Do you have a pedometer?  Do you use it?  Do you usually get in your 10000 steps?



I havent worn my pedometer since my trip to Boston. I will go back to using it once I can exercise again.

 for the visit with DS!

*Tracey*: I am sure that you will be able to reach all of your goals with your parents visiting! Also, if they arent fussy about what they eat, you could always reduce your calories a bit while they are visiting. My fathers mother loves pasta, but my mothers parents think that chicken is amazing and could live off of it. 



keenercam said:


> Oh, well, I'll just keep in my healthy eating/working out whenever possible routine.  In the long run, mastering that healthier lifestyle and living it comfortably and routinely is more important than the number on the scale.



 Sorry about your loss. Dinner last night sounds like one excellent concoction! 



pjlla said:


> Well... I actually brought home a cycling schedule last night and highlighted the classes that would fit with the swim schedule.  They start  next week.  But honestly, I'm too chicken to attempt them.



I think you should try a cycling/spinning class. My WW meetings, when I went to them, were at the local Y. You could see the spinning class as you walked to the meeting. (It was actually held in the lobby.) Everyone seemed so excited to be there and like they were getting in a great workout. Plus, the instructor there doesnt push you or expect to you go past your comfort zone. 

*Taryn*: I highly recommend Pamelas suggestion to use eggs as meat. Dinner last night would have cost us about $2 to make if I skipped the shrimp (totally doable, btw) or about $5 with the shrimp. It costs at least $5 to have hamburgers, and we had leftovers last night. 

*Lindsay*: I also like pjllas suggestion to use an online recipe builder. WWonline (and Im assuming eTools) has one, if you pay for either. The advantage is that it finds you WW recipes. That was partially how I got my inspiration for last nights dinner. Of course, the discussion about Bisquick helped too.


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Pamela[/B]- How about signing up for a race?  Have you done one yet?  That is another thing I never envisioned myself doing, but have done 2 and really pushed myself and had a lot of fun too.  Do you have a bike?  Fall is so beautiful to bike and I bet your foliage is coming to peak soon.   I think you are right as far as our journeys haveing these phases where we don't feel like moving, and we feel like eating too much, and some times we need to cut ouselves some slack, and jut ride it out, but not totally give up.  Know that you will get through it and on the other side you will be right back on to being the amazing, healthy, active, planning woman that you are.


I haven't done a race yet.  Just doesn't seem like much fun to do it alone.  Someone did ask me earlier this summer to be part of a marathon relay team and I said yes, but it seems like that didn't pan out because I haven't heard any more about it.  

I did offer to go on a bike ride with DS the other day, but he wasn't really interested.  

I am trying to cut myself some slack and remind myself of all of the GOOD choices I am making.... hopefully I can push past this feeling soon.  Thanks or your help and kind words.



mikamah said:


> Not enough time again to reply to all I'd like.  Still looking for that extra 3 hours a day so I can keep up here.  I did register for the princess this morning!!!  After my 7 miles monday, I was a little sore, and went through a what am I thinking phase yesterday, but I did 3 miles today, and it was fine, so I know I can continue to slowly add distance to my long run, and I will make the princess!!!


Wish I could be there as a cheering section for you and all the BL ladies who are running the princess!!    I was a great cheerleader, back in the day!

You're right.... you can do it, you will make it!!



Rose&Mike said:


> I love the "hard" quote. There's something on the news this week about people who have decided it's ok to be overweight because they are healthy. I have very mixed feelings about this, because I KNOW how much better I feel now that my weight is in normal range. I kind of look at it as a copout, but don't want to be judgmental of other people.
> 
> As for the biking, I remember in February when I decided to go to strength class. I was so nervous and you all encouraged me. You can do the spinning/cycling. I know you can.



I'm going to play devil's advocate here...... WHO is telling these overweight people that they are healthy?  Just by the sake of being overweight, they are already, at least partially, in the UNHEALTHY category.  I think that some people (my former self included) who are overweight are so UNAWARE of what it feels good to be truly strong and healthy, that they are living in FOOL'S PARADISE!  I'm sure that my DH thinks that he is healthy..... just because maybe the last time his cholesterol was checked (5 years ago ) it was okay and his blood pressure is within a normal range and it isn't diabetic (yet).  But honestly, I am scared EVERY DAY for his health and what it means for our future together.  

People tell themselves what they want to hear... they believe what they WANT to believe.  But they are only kidding themselves.  That extra weight on their knees, that extra work that their hearts have to do... they CANNOT fool their bodies.... no matter how they are trying to fool their heads.  

I'm not trying to be judgemental either.... just providing some food for thought.

We'll see if I can build up the courage for the cycling class.  It is listed as "beginner/intermediate".  I'll give it some more thought.



tigger813 said:


> Finished cleaning the family room. I still need to vacuum. BL isn't on demand yet so I came upstairs to work on the living room and watch the recording.  Just had my first soda in 2 days. I'm fighting a headache so I felt I needed the caffeine. Going to make my self some lunch so I can workout after the girls get home. I'll also make myself some tea. Not sure what to have to eat right now but I'll probably have my big meal now since I have to work at supper time.
> 
> I'll pop back on later!



I hope the headache goes away.  Maybe the food will help.


Well folks, I'm back.  My belly is growling, but I had a bit of salad and I will post here before I make lunch.  

I got on the TM later than planned, because my Mom called, but I hit it for a good 50 minutes.  I didn't run...... but I did alternating 5 minute hill walking.... and even my "flat" intervals aren't really level because I discovered a few months ago that my TM doesn't go all the way level any more.  I didn't drop below a 3.6 mph, so it was a decent pace, even if it wasn't a run.... I was breathing heavy and sweating good, so it felt like a run.   I'm going to skip the shower for the moment and leave the TM set up and try to get inspired to do at least another 30 minutes later today.  

What a BEAUTIFUL day in New Hampshire today!!  I hope you New Englanders are enjoying this great day!...............P


----------



## Octoberbride03

Afternoon everybody.  

The weather sucks here. Lovely tropical storm is dumping buckets of rain, and i feel like a complete slug, and thus far have acted like 1.  I have 1 more day of work left tomorrow before going on vacation on Monday and for some reason I'm looking at my day like "If I don't do it today, I can always do it tomorrow"   It doesn't help that I will have no tv next week for several days therefore, no actual workouts from mon-thurs next week.  Why not get started now?  

And watching the dog is another thing. He looks out the door and says I'm not going outside, and he won't.  On a nice day. I'd be showered and we'd be taking our walk about now, come home, do a video and then jump into the housework.   Aint gonna happen today 

And its supposed to be even worse tomorrow.  I can see the scale go up by inches on Friday and I'm not even sure I'm caring right now.   Bother


----------



## cruisindisney

I called the dr today to get my echo results.  It is a minor regurgitation of the tricuspid valve.  Evidently nothing they worry about.  No further testing or actions needed.  They "mailed" me the results a coupled days ago (haven't gotten them yet).  OK, now am I wrong to think that a short phone call would have been a better plan?

I'm having a sad day.  My DH flew out for Orlando today for work.  He gets to go to the MNSSHP on Friday and I am so jealous.  I could have gone, but decided that it would be better to save the money for our cruise and Disneyland visit in March.  Plus, I'd have to take the kids this time.  After two visits to Disney parks without them, they would have killed me.


----------



## Rose&Mike

cruisindisney said:


> I called the dr today to get my echo results.  It is a minor regurgitation of the tricuspid valve.  Evidently nothing they worry about.  No further testing or actions needed.  They "mailed" me the results a coupled days ago (haven't gotten them yet).  OK, now am I wrong to think that a short phone call would have been a better plan?
> 
> I'm having a sad day.  My DH flew out for Orlando today for work.  He gets to go to the MNSSHP on Friday and I am so jealous.  I could have gone, but decided that it would be better to save the money for our cruise and Disneyland visit in March.  Plus, I'd have to take the kids this time.  After two visits to Disney parks without them, they would have killed me.



So glad everything is ok. I would have been unhappy that no one called me sooner.  on your sad day.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

keenercam said:


> I browned a bag of boca crumbles, added taco seasoning, mixed in brown rice and whole kernel corn, topped the portion on my plate with fat free american cheese, and ate it with a whole wheat tortilla broken up in pieces.




sounds yummy cam!  I am seeing a pattern....do you love mexican food?



pjlla said:


> My DS has always had great interaction with the princesses.  He LOVED breakfast at the castle!  In fact, on our very first trip that was his birthday meal!  He was turning 4 and I remember him showing Belle his "muscles".... not sure where that idea came from, but it was so cute!  I agree... the princesses are always happy for some male companionship!
> 
> I really hate running. I keep doing it because I feel like I should.  But I'm afraid that if I don't find something I enjoy soon, I will quit all of the exercising, all together.  I need some accountability..... a class that I enjoy or a trainer/partner who is counting on me...... something.  I'm definitely starting the slide down that slippery slope of less and less exercise.  I'm getting complacent.  And that is scary.



I was excited to read your post about the princessess.  I never ate at CRT and would love to on our next family trip but I thought it would be wierd of me to take my 2 boys there.  I think I may try it.

Running is not for everyone but I will say that races really keep me interested.  I dont mind doing them by myself.  You sometimes meet people as you run.  Do a disney race!!! you will find lots of friends there. 



tggrrstarr said:


> I tricked him into going by telling him our Credit Card would be charged if we missed our reservation.



 that was a good one.



pjlla said:


> What a BEAUTIFUL day in New Hampshire today!!



My parents are heading your way next week for a mini vacation.  They are staying at an inn along the beach.  I forget the town's name.  They love traveling to NE.  I have never had the chance but hope to some day.  I hear its lovely this time of year.



cruisindisney said:


> I called the dr today to get my echo results.  It is a minor regurgitation of the tricuspid valve.  Evidently nothing they worry about.  No further testing or actions needed.  They "mailed" me the results a coupled days ago (haven't gotten them yet).  OK, now am I wrong to think that a short phone call would have been a better plan?



Something like this should deserve a phone call not a letter.  So inconsiderate.  Glad you are ok though.

So far today I am doing good with points.  Ate 15/24 pts.  planning to run tonight so that will give me a few extra to use.  I guess I am not totally off plan but just not as on as I want to be.  Thanks for all your support and suggestions.  You guess are awesome.

I am really thinking of leaving the office an hour early today.  I am completely burned out.  Hence the reason I am now posting on here.  We will see what happens I always say Im leaving and never do.  Just too dedicated.

QOTD- I dont have a pedometer and never have.  I know I dont walk enough during the day since I know have mostly a desk/meeting job.  I use to get a ton of steps in when I was working in the medical assistant role.  I make up for it with running I guess.


----------



## lisah0711

Congrats to our all our superstars, and especially to our biggest loser, flipflopmom!   

And I'm so impressed you were the WIN!ner, too!  You are rocking!    I know you feel like lots of other areas in your life are spinning out of control but this is one area where you are doing super!   

*Tracey,* enjoy your visit with your folks.    I hope it is not as "exciting" as the last round!    One day at a time, girl.  

*Rose,* you are not a whiner at all!    You are going to do great on Saturday.  Enjoy your race and your relaxing time!  

*Lindsay,* you've had a busy, busy week. Isn't it great that we have another way to measure success so those weight plateaus aren't so frustrating?  

*Cupcaker,* have a great time at WDW!  



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Dr Oz is big on pedometers.  He feels that you should do over 10000 steps a day.  Do you have a pedometer?  Do you use it?  Do you usually get in your 10000 steps?



Dona, , for your long day.  I'm glad that you get to go to yoga.

I decided that I am going to dust off my pedometer and start using it again with my BL challenge.  I have two.  A New Life that works great but falls off a lot -- darn roll of flab!   I have a newer Omron that I can put in my pocket that works much better for me.  The accuracy is the same for both.  It is fun to wear a pedometer at DL or WDW.  One day at WDW I did 22,000 steps and recently at DL I did almost 14,000 steps.  I don't regularly get 10,000 steps, especially on the days I am tied to my desk.  



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> Congratulations to all the LOSERS this week and those who are maintaining.  Most important, though, congratulations to everyone who is here, working to be healthier.  That makes all of us winners.  It is fun to see my name in the top 10.  I've never lost a lot in any given week, so I'll never be the biggest loser, but it is fun to be up there in the top 10.



Never say never, Cam . . . you could make it in a whoosh week.    I was the BL once and if I can do it, anyone can!    And great job being on the superstar list!  

Sorry that it is going to be a sad, busy day for you.   

I will be back later with a little more info on calculating calorie burns.  

*pjlla,* will they let you try a class at the Y?  Is there any reason you can't just try it to see if you like it and then decide if it something you are interested in?  Being afraid of taking a class doesn't sound like the Pamela that I know . . . why do you think that you are afraid?  (You don't actually have to answer this question in a post -- just maybe think about it).

I don't think there are any easy answers to this conundrum.  I found this article about 4 signs your workout routine isn't working on sparkpeople.  "Exercise shouldn't be a chore that you dread, but something that makes you feel good about yourself!"  Maybe some of these ideas will help. http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=874

I would be thinking more of activities that you do enjoy and trying to do those.  Remember as you get close to goal you don't need to have the same activity level that you did when you were on the loss journey -- I think it was Helen from the Biggest Loser who said that was a hard one for her.

Some is probably hormonal and some may be the old loser/maintainer issue.  I'm obviously not a maintainer but I hope to be someday (and I think about it quite a bit because I hope we are all a big group of maintainers in the not too distant future).    I think it is hard to switch from being a loser -- something that you have obviously had great success with -- to a maintainer.  It's hard to be a maintainer because that little voice of doubt that where you are now isn't permanent still chatters away in your brain.  Although truthfully you have maintained at your present level for quite awhile now.  You've had success maintaining, you didn't fall back down that slippery slope, but you have to believe it.  That is the tough part!    Maybe if you look at the great successes that you have enjoyed it will help you to look at exercise in a different way.  Or make a plan, because we know that you have great success with your plans!  



mikamah said:


> I did register for the princess this morning!!!  After my 7 miles monday, I was a little sore, and went through a what am I thinking phase yesterday, but I did 3 miles today, and it was fine, so I know I can continue to slowly add distance to my long run, and I will make the princess!!!



Woo! Hoo!  We're committed now!  



tiki23 said:


> My *QOTD:*
> Will there be result links at the top of this thread as there was during the Summer Challenge?  That would be very helpful to me as I don't always get a chance to check this thread everyday and the posts zoom by so fast!



Sorry!  The links are all updated now.  I will try to keep them updated.  It doesn't hurt my feelings if you remind me when I forget!  



my3princes said:


> I don't own a pedometer.  I've never had one and never really thought about purchasing one.



With all the walking you do at work you might be quite surprised how many steps you take.  My insurance company was giving away pedometers for free awhile ago.



Rose&Mike said:


> I am not a big fan of pedometers, but DH's work started virgin health miles. So I've been wearing one most days. It costs me $36 a year, but you can earn up to $500 a year. I probably won't get the $500, but I'm exercising anyhow, so I might as well get paid for it.



Interesting, how does that work?  And I'm glad that you commited to the Princess this year.  Think how much fun you will have with your sisters!  

*Kelli,* that is a great story about your blustery day!  

*CC,* take it easy on yourself and try not to stress.  

Well, I survived my first last chance workout.  It was intense but not as bad as I feared.  I am unfortunately the heaviest person on my team just by eyeballing the other members.  I'm okay with that but it did hurt a bit.    I did fine on the workout.  One of the guys had to lie on the floor for about 20 minutes -- I would have probably been right there next to him if I hadn't upped my activity this month.  The good news is that I burned over 800 calories and am just a little short of my goal and still have 40 minutes of cardio and a strength class to do.

Onward and downward!


----------



## corinnak

Looks like I've got some catching up to do once again.  It doesn't take much, does it???

I just read the last page and had to jump on to say:

*Pamela* (and anyone else considering a group cycle class) - TRY the cycle class now!!!    I was just at one this morning and this is a GREAT time of year to check it out.  All the "hardcore" cyclists are out cycling on the roads while the weather holds, so it's not so crowded in the studio.  A couple more tips for the aspiring group-cyclist (based on my experience of starting last winter)

Show up a few minutes early for your first class - the instructor can help you set up your bike for a perfect fit.

Ask if there are any gel seat covers  - seat discomfort is a real issue with these bikes.  If you decide you love it, consider investing in some padded shorts.  Of course after a few sessions you get used to it somewhat, as well.

Don't worry that you'll fall behind, run out of breath or won't know what to do - the great thing about group classes is that nobody gets left behind because the bikes are stationary.    Also, you set your own resistance.  Take it easy on yourself the first time you go to class - everyone is at different levels and nobody will know.  My instructor often says that people rarely finish their first cycle class - I think it might be because they put the resistance a bit too high that first day!  If you need to take a break, that is OK too.  I found that my legs tired first because they were not used to that motion - some find that they are out of breath before their legs get tired.  After a few classes, it seems to even out.

Oh yeah, and this is important.  You are going to sweat, so plan accordingly.   

Bring with you:

A full water bottle
A small sweat towel
and/or headband/visor to keep sweat out of your eyes.

Happy cycling!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ok, taking a break from painting my toes orange, and doing laundry.

Just wanted to say--Lisa! You are turning into an exercising maniac! You go girl! I'm hoping to get some of that motivation and excitement back next week!

Did I tell you all that Mike wants us to do some 100 mile relay next October. I don't know exactly how it works but it's over a weekend and each person runs 18 miles total. I kept saying--but where do you sleep? We can't commit until we figure out when parents weekend is next year. I only get 4 parents weekends in my life, and I'm going to enjoy them!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Kathy- I cant believe in my last post I forgot to say. Whoo hoo for registering.  That is awesome.  No turning back now.  We are all going to do so great.  I cant wait!

Pam- My parents are going to hampton beach a little away from port smith.  Just coincedentally talked to them.  Any suggestions of some do not miss things?  or anyone else from that area?


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone.  Just taking a short break at home.  Going to have dinner, do my hair and makeup and change my shirt and go back to school.  Dh has back to school night for his school tonight too.  In all the years we have been teaching I don't think we have ever had the same night.

Just wanted to say Rose, Octoberbride and Cupcaker have a great vacations.

Pamela go for the cycling class.  Everyone who hears that I take yoga says "I could never do that"  but it has not been bad.  I am not saying that it will be easy but give it a try.

Taryn 

cc how is the foot?

lisa congrats on surviving the workout.

Maria how you feel better soon. 

Anyone else I forgot HI!

Off to get somethings done. 

Have we heard from Jen about her job interview?  Did I miss it?

Have a great evening.


----------



## Dreamer24

Flipflopmom - CONGRAULATIONS!  

QOTD - I wear a pedometer most days.  It started  with a 10000 steps a day challenge at work.  I find that wearing it makes me more consciencious of getting up and moving throughout the day.  Most of the time, I do get to at least 10,000.

I didn't work out at all yesterday, it was raining so I didn't walk at lunch and I woke up yesterday feeling sick.  I thought I was coming down with a sinus infection.  Today is going to be another off day because I feel even worse and I feel congesting in the chest.  It's bad timing because tomorrow is a scheduled off day as I have dinner plans with friends.  I'm hoping that the resting and eating well will help me quickly recover.  If I don't feel better tomorrow, I'll have to call the doctor.  I hate taking antibiotics!  I'm ok with a few off days because of it.  I've been doing great with eating (for me) and I'm proud of that.


----------



## 50sjayne

tigger813 said:


> Headache is gone. Just finished cleaning up after giving a hot stone massage. Waiting for my boss to finish giving a facial so I can head home and do my elliptical 5K. Drinking my water and I had a lean pocket for lunch. Kind of yucky out right now. Hoping DD2s soccer practice gets canceled so I can work out at home tonight.
> 
> QOTD: DH and I tried Narcoossee's in April 09 and it was the best meal I've ever eaten in my life! I now love swordfish!
> 
> Question for all of you: My family has fallen in love with potato bread lately! It's great toasting bread! It's 80 calories a slice. Anyone know any negatives to potato bread? DD2 has it toasted with butter and bologna on it for lunch. Big switch from only eating chicken nuggets everyday.
> 
> I need to stop at the store to get some more skim milk on the way home.
> 
> Heading out soon! I'll be back later!
> 
> TTFN



My husband got some potato rolls to go with the turkey (last turkey from the freezer) and they were _good_. All I know is the don't have high fructose corn syrup so I'm happy with them. I have discovered the bread my husband buys for my son for french toast and sandwiches-- doesn't have high fructose corn syrup so I've been feeling deliciously 'bad' eating a few slices with some home made blackberry jam in the am with my egg/veggie concoctions. I've been seeing that more lately-- hunts has come out with catsup that doesn't have it, and theres more bread, bagels etc. without it. 

Green Tea- I dunno I saw it mentioned in a few posts so I thought I'd throw in my opinion on it. I actually found a bunch of the green tea supplements dumpster diving college campus during move out last year and it seemed they helped me. I think it's supposed to help your metabolism and at higher dosages help suppress your appetite. I have some sun tea I made from green tea bags I dumpster dove from Trader Joes 8-9 years ago--they're still fine. I'm getting down to just a small box of them anyway-- what I dove was a huge black garbage bag filled with tea bags, out of the boxes. Rambling. 
For those of you who congratulated me on my 'system' thanks. Theoretically it works but I'm sitting here right now while Penney and the boys are gallivanting around the backyard...see Wally couldn't get down from the roof this am and in the process everyone got out so I gave up. Also last night-- while Penney is a perfect angel of course the boys kept attacking my door...seems they missed their little sister. I finally just stuck them out in the garage for the night. I had them all in the room earlier until Wally wanted out. He still nurses off his mom lol even though she's fixed and they are huge now. He gets all panicky if he hasn't seen her for awhile. Here's a shot of Mama and her boys and the cat post my kid and I lugged home a few weeks ago from the restaurant equipment dumpster lol. It was raining that day so they had their freedom. As you can see Mama Cleo has really filled out-- I hate to think of how skinny she was whan I got her. 





[/IMG]

I had a few shots of the 3 (the kittens) of them playing but my camera software messed up and deleted them.
I need to get Penney fixed and her shots--she's still very small though and with girls- I like to wait a little longer as the surgery is more complicated. I would just feel better if she were immunized before she goes outside. 
OK good they're all in now-- taking pity on me I guess..

**I really thought the pedometer thing was great when I was doing cow the one time I did it. I took it to Disneyland but can't remember how many steps I averaged--should have taken a note. It does make you aware of your physical activity and you will add more in in daily life like at Costco I don't hesitate to park around the back where there is shade now and if I'm at a mall and need something on the other side I don't drive around, I'll walk through. (and see all the scary unused spaces of stores that have gone out of business)


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Dr Oz is big on pedometers.  He feels that you should do over 10000 steps a day.  Do you have a pedometer?  Do you use it?  Do you usually get in your 10000 steps?



I think I own one in a drawer somewhere. It was very cheap and didn't work well. I think it might have been free with a Mickey D's salad...I do think I get in 10,000 steps any day I run or do office laps. Other than that, I doubt it.

Checking in to say I'm definitely well on the road to recovery. I slept for most of the morning, and I had a strange dream, but I feel that whatever my subconscious needed to tell me got communicated and I just feel better in general. Yesterday I was so sleepy (yeah, I know, medicine), but I also think I needed to "sleep it out" to get the thoughts I needed to me. I watched BL, took a shower, and now I feel much better. Still planning on more soup for dinner, but feeling much more in control and just ready for life. 

Really psyched to make the TOP 12 this week!  That is awesome motivation! This is probably not going to be a loss week for me since I don't seem to be moving much. I did do office laps Mon. and Tues., but today is a total bust. I can't run before work tomorrow because we have to leave extra early -- but that greatly increases my odds of a good long stretch of office laps, so I should be able to move.

I'll pack my usual lunch later. I recently made some snack switches. The oranges haven't been good so I've been having apple slices with my raw cashews, and the peaches are a total bust, so I'm having grapes with my laughing cow and Wasa crisps. I'm a rebel, I tell ya!   

Sending out a general  to everyone, I hope you are having a good day and looking forward to a wonderful evening!

Maria


----------



## Connie96

Just thought I'd pop in and say "hello". I've been checking in thru the day, but don't really have anything going on. 

My big plan for today is for my mom to color my hair this evening. This is only the second time I've ever colored my hair. I like my natural color and I don't want to change it, but I HATE the grays that keep showing up. I've only had the nerve to try the Natural Instincts type that washes out over 4-6 weeks. I just want my hair to look like my hair, you know?


----------



## MacG

Way to go flipflopmom

I was really excited to see my name in the top 6 for last week.  Yes and last week was great but this week.....not looking so good. That seems to be my pattern though. One good week and then a few weeks of maintaining. Just when I am getting a little discouraged I have a good week. 

The last few nights have been crazy. Didn't sleep well at all on Monday night and when I woke up I had a red rash all over. I thought it was a reaction to my allergy shot and it went away during the day on Tuesday. 
I didn't think anything of it and put on my PJs last night and hopped into bed. About an hour later my skin was stinging and itchy. I got up and checked it out and the rash was back. Changed pjs and it didn't help too much so I took a shower and put on another set of pjs that I washed a while ago. They seemed to be ok but I slept on the sofa in the family room to be sure it wasn't the sheets. I didn't sleep very well. My dilemma now is that I use a few different detergents. Anyone have any good ideas about how I can test to see if it's one of the detergents. My other clothes have been okay although I was carful today and picked out clothes that I've had in the closet for a while.  I was also wondering if it's my washer that's not rinsing the clothes well enough? It's one of the those front loaders that we got over the summer. Or am I using too much detergent...but I don't even fill up the dispenser half way. I did take a nap today in bed to test out the sheets and they seem to be fine. I hope tonight is okay but I still have to figure out what's going on so I avoid it in the future. 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Dr Oz is big on pedometers.  He feels that you should do over 10000 steps a day.  Do you have a pedometer?  Do you use it?  Do you usually get in your 10000 steps?
> 
> .



I have a pedometer but don't know where it is...Have thought about getting one and maybe this question is just the push I need to find the one I have or get another one. It would be interesting to see how many steps I take in a day.

Time to finish making dinner...grilled chicken, baked potato, broccoli and tossed salad. : )


----------



## pinkle

Hi everyone.....I am really out of the loop!  We just got home from our disney vacation  and I haven't got back into any rountine!!! No exercise and lots of sugar.YUCK!!!! I actually felt nauseous!  Anyway...weigh in will be interesting!
I will get back to my reading to see what I missed!


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening!

Not much to report. I did eat all my points today! And, I had 3 meals plus a snack!

Thought I'd post some replies.

*tiki23*: Sounds like you really enjoyed your trip to WDW last week! 

*Rose*: Have a great trip and a wonderful time running the ½! I know you and Mike will do great! 

*tggrrstarr*: What great memories of your trips to WDW! I love the nicknaming idea! Too cute! 

*Tracey*: Hope the headache goes away! 



pjlla said:


> I'm going to play devil's advocate here...... WHO is telling these overweight people that they are healthy?  Just by the sake of being overweight, they are already, at least partially, in the UNHEALTHY category.  I think that some people (my former self included) who are overweight are so UNAWARE of what it feels good to be truly strong and healthy, that they are living in FOOL'S PARADISE!  I'm sure that my DH thinks that he is healthy..... just because maybe the last time his cholesterol was checked (5 years ago ) it was okay and his blood pressure is within a normal range and it isn't diabetic (yet).  But honestly, I am scared EVERY DAY for his health and what it means for our future together.
> 
> People tell themselves what they want to hear... they believe what they WANT to believe.  But they are only kidding themselves.  That extra weight on their knees, that extra work that their hearts have to do... they CANNOT fool their bodies.... no matter how they are trying to fool their heads.
> 
> I'm not trying to be judgemental either.... just providing some food for thought.
> 
> What a BEAUTIFUL day in New Hampshire today!!  I hope you New Englanders are enjoying this great day!...............P



 ITA! I had no idea how unhealthy I was. I dont know that Ive ever shared this, but between Nov. 2007 and Sept. 2008, I gained at least 50 pounds. I was adhering to the low-salt diet, but didnt think about fat or calories. I got lucky that my blood pressure stayed normal, my fasting blood sugar only increased a bit (still very low though), my cholesterol only went up a bit too (still well within normal), etc.

The weather was great today here in CT. This morning was pretty dismal outside, but it turned out be a beautiful day for sure! 



Octoberbride03 said:


> Afternoon everybody.
> 
> The weather sucks here. Lovely tropical storm is dumping buckets of rain, and i feel like a complete slug, and thus far have acted like 1.  I have 1 more day of work left tomorrow before going on vacation on Monday and for some reason I'm looking at my day like "If I don't do it today, I can always do it tomorrow"   It doesn't help that I will have no tv next week for several days therefore, no actual workouts from mon-thurs next week.  Why not get started now?
> 
> And watching the dog is another thing. He looks out the door and says I'm not going outside, and he won't.  On a nice day. I'd be showered and we'd be taking our walk about now, come home, do a video and then jump into the housework.   Aint gonna happen today
> 
> And its supposed to be even worse tomorrow.  I can see the scale go up by inches on Friday and I'm not even sure I'm caring right now.   Bother



 Sorry about the poor weather. I understand it will be visiting New England as well. Today was so nice; I am not looking forward to another 24-hours+ of downpours.

Enjoy your vacation! 



cruisindisney said:


> I called the dr today to get my echo results.  It is a minor regurgitation of the tricuspid valve.  Evidently nothing they worry about.  No further testing or actions needed.  They "mailed" me the results a coupled days ago (haven't gotten them yet).  OK, now am I wrong to think that a short phone call would have been a better plan?
> 
> I'm having a sad day.  My DH flew out for Orlando today for work.  He gets to go to the MNSSHP on Friday and I am so jealous.  I could have gone, but decided that it would be better to save the money for our cruise and Disneyland visit in March.  Plus, I'd have to take the kids this time.  After two visits to Disney parks without them, they would have killed me.



 Glad you got some good news. I WISH it would have been sooner.

 Sorry you are feeling a bit down. Hope you have a better day tomorrow.

*Lindsay*: Have a great run! Hope you get some rest. 

*Lisah*: Thanks for the support! I am waiting for a response from my friend. I am hoping she will be able to help.

My Omron (which I know someone on this thread recommended months ago to me) tells me how many calories I burned by walking. What I do is only wear it when I am not exercising. This allows me to count the calorie burn separately.

Nice job with your last chance workout! 

*Corinna*: Thanks for the great tips! 

*Rose*: The 100-mile relay sounds interesting. Id love to know where (and when) you sleep too. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Pam- My parents are going to hampton beach a little away from port smith.  Just coincedentally talked to them.  Any suggestions of some do not miss things?  or anyone else from that area?



I used to live near there, in a city outside of Portsmouth, called Dover. Hampton Beach is very nice. I just did a Google search and as I predicted the Annual Dover Apple Harvest Festival is this Saturday. We loved going when we were kids. But, I remember it being more of an adult thing. Its a great area and there is a lot to do. There is a place outside of the Portsmouth Naval Shipyard (which is incidentally in Kittery, Maine) called Strawberry Banke which is like an old-fashioned general store and also has a museum. Driving along the coast is also a highlight. Open the car windows and soak in the ocean. That is my favorite part of visiting outside of seeing my godparents and my sisters godparents. 

*Dona*: My foot is good. As today went on, I was able to do more and more on my own. I am still nervous about doing things, but getting more and more confident each time I do something. Thanks for asking! 

*Dreamer24*: Hope you are feeling 100% tomorrow! 

*50sjayne*: I love hearing about your kittens/cats! 

*Maria*: Glad to hear you are feeling better! 

Hi *Connie*!

*MacG*: I dont have any suggestions, just a 

Welcome back *pinkle*!


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Kathy- I cant believe in my last post I forgot to say. Whoo hoo for registering.  That is awesome.  No turning back now.  We are all going to do so great.  I cant wait!
> 
> Pam- My parents are going to hampton beach a little away from port smith.  Just coincedentally talked to them.  Any suggestions of some do not miss things?  or anyone else from that area?




I live in VT, but often visit Hampton Beach.  It is a nice beach area with lots of little shops.  There are plenty of restaurants nearby and short drives away.  Drive up the coast a bit and you'll hit Kittery, ME with the kittery trading post and a ton of outlet stores.  Since we are almost at peak foliage in NE I'm sure that many of the town will be having festivals and other activities to entice tourists to drop some money.  The trees are magnificient this year so they'll want to drive inland a bit just to see the scenery.  A drive through the White Mountains would be very memorable this time of year too


----------



## my3princes

Today seems to have gone to hell in a handbasket.  I did well this morning, but DS, 15 today had is learners permit test this afternoon, which he did not pass.  He was quite upset as was I and that was right before we went out to dinner.  I had chicken alfredo, which was delicious, but so not on plan.  Too big a portion and now I feel yucky.  I really think I could throw up.  Ugh.  To make things more difficult, DH is out of town on business so I'm having to deal with all this alone.  I'm sure DS will pass next time and to be honest, I wouldn't have gotten those questions right either.  Emissions, alcohol levels in minors  Thank God that tomorrow is another day.  Dh will be home tomorrow and hopefully the disappointment will be in the past, but for now the mood in our house is pretty somber.


----------



## tigger813

Been a crazy day. Just got home a short time ago from work and the weight loss challenge meeting. Watching Survivor now.

Headache went away after lunch. I got in my 5K this afternoon so 5.1 miles today. I hope to try that walking/strength workout tomorrow at some point.

I have my Greek yogurt with strawberry smoothie for supper. I've had about 5 bottles of water. I think I'll fix myself some green tea. My throat is still bothering me a little bit. I think part of that is allergies as the weather is constantly changing around here. It's gorgeous tonight but supposed to pour again tomorrow. I need to go to the dump tomorrow no matter what to dump what we have left of regular trash and get our new sticker.

Have a great night.

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pinkle said:


> Hi everyone.....I am really out of the loop!  We just got home from our disney vacation  and I haven't got back into any rountine!!! No exercise and lots of sugar.YUCK!!!! I actually felt nauseous!  Anyway...weigh in will be interesting!
> I will get back to my reading to see what I missed!




Welcome back pinkle.  I hope you had a great time even with then nausea feeling.  You will get back on track soon and feel better.



cclovesdis said:


> Evening!
> I used to live near there, in a city outside of Portsmouth, called Dover. Hampton Beach is very nice. I just did a Google search and as I predicted the Annual Dover Apple Harvest Festival is this Saturday. We loved going when we were kids. But, I remember it being more of an adult thing. Its a great area and there is a lot to do. There is a place outside of the Portsmouth Naval Shipyard (which is incidentally in Kittery, Maine) called Strawberry Banke which is like an old-fashioned general store and also has a museum. Driving along the coast is also a highlight. Open the car windows and soak in the ocean. That is my favorite part of visiting outside of seeing my godparents and my sisters godparents.



thanks CC.  It sounds lovely.  I will give my parents the info.  I really think they are going to have a great time.



my3princes said:


> I live in VT, but often visit Hampton Beach.  It is a nice beach area with lots of little shops.  There are plenty of restaurants nearby and short drives away.  Drive up the coast a bit and you'll hit Kittery, ME with the kittery trading post and a ton of outlet stores.  Since we are almost at peak foliage in NE I'm sure that many of the town will be having festivals and other activities to entice tourists to drop some money.  The trees are magnificient this year so they'll want to drive inland a bit just to see the scenery.  A drive through the White Mountains would be very memorable this time of year too



I know they talked about the shops by the beach and some of the places to eat.  I will give them the Kittery, ME info they love to shop at outlets.  I think if the weather is nice they also planned a drive through the mountains.  I am glad what they are planning to do is all things you guys are recommending.  Thanks so much for the great tips.



my3princes said:


> Today seems to have gone to hell in a handbasket.  I did well this morning, but DS, 15 today had is learners permit test this afternoon, which he did not pass.  He was quite upset as was I and that was right before we went out to dinner.  I had chicken alfredo, which was delicious, but so not on plan.  Too big a portion and now I feel yucky.  I really think I could throw up.  Ugh.  To make things more difficult, DH is out of town on business so I'm having to deal with all this alone.  I'm sure DS will pass next time and to be honest, I wouldn't have gotten those questions right either.  Emissions, alcohol levels in minors  Thank God that tomorrow is another day.  Dh will be home tomorrow and hopefully the disappointment will be in the past, but for now the mood in our house is pretty somber.



Aww how awful.  Its always hard to be let down especially at something I am sure he was looking so forward to.  I bet by tomorrow he will feel better.  How soon can he take the test again.  Kids should just have to know that the alcohol levels in minors should be ZERO.  I cant believe they even ask that question.  

I did get a 3 mile run in tonight.  It felt good after I was done.  Lately I have been struggling to keep going.  Not sure if its the stressful work schedule thats got me tired or what.  I hope things settle down soon.  Either that or I just have to accept this crazy life I have developed for myself. 

I stopped by my Nana's tonight to say hello since I left work early.  She asked what I was making for dinner and I said I wasnt sure cause I really dont have much to eat at home.  She gave me two bags of food which I adore her for but heres what she sends.  Kiebalsa, hamburger, sausage, spaghetti and sauce, creamed chip beef "SOS", and soda.  Thanks nan!  I honestly do not know how she has lived such a long life so far the way she cooks/eats and she is thin   Apparently I dont have her genes.

Well I am off to bed. Goodnight


----------



## Rose&Mike

Had to do redo the toenail polish, so I'm waiting for it to dry then calling it a day. Went instead with purple--covers runners toes the best. 

Did bad with eating tonight. I am letting the pre-flying stress get to me, that and I have a billion things to do at work tomorrow. The plan is to run a quick 30 in the morning and be at work by 9:00. 

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

No time for replies.  It's been a very crazy day at school, gym, and home.  Just saying goodnight, and wanted to tell *Rose* to

HAVE A GREAT DISNEY HALF!!!!!  

in case I don't make it back before tomorrow.  Hopefully, I'll have a bit of time but a lot to do in the morning.
QOTD: don't have a pedometer.
Night
Taryn


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone.  Got lots of stuff done today.  I can slowly feel my stress levels going down.  I should have everything done by Sunday (hopefully) so that I can enjoy my vacation.  I was able to get Kona Cafe and Coral Reef reservations  

I feel kind of bad missing an opportunity to present some important stuff at work because I will be gone.  When I get the chance, I like to put myself out there so that I can develop myself professionally.  I told my boss if there are any other meetings that he needed the data presented for, I would definitely do it.

This heat and TOM is still killing my motivation.  Im looking forward to when it starts getting cooler.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Dr Oz is big on pedometers.  He feels that you should do over 10000 steps a day.  Do you have a pedometer?  Do you use it?  Do you usually get in your 10000 steps?



Never had one or used one 



pjlla said:


> I'm not sure if it is hormonal or what, but I've been over my points every day this week.  Not just random eating, but true hunger in many cases.  Plus, of course, I am craving junk for some reason.... so I am using my points less wisely than I should.  And, as I have mentioned, my exercise has been crappy, so this is all adding up to a lousy weigh-in this week.  Honestly, it kind of makes me have the "who cares... blow the week" attitude... but I know that this will solve NOTHING.



I think trying the cycling class will help you get over this hump.  I also think that rest is important.  Maybe your body just needs a week "off" but know fully well that you will be right back on in a week.  Sometimes that helps jumpstart the motivation for me.

I have been feeling likely a bloaty, hungry, tired mess lately.  This is my off week I guess.  Even though Im going to be at WDW next week, I will be OP at the most I can.  All the walking has to amount to a lot of calories burned too.



cclovesdis said:


> So, I guess what Im saying, is you probably arent really restricting that much; you are eating what your body really only needs.



ITA.   reminds me of that saying eat to live, not live to eat....but healthily of course.



cruisindisney said:


> I called the dr today to get my echo results.  It is a minor regurgitation of the tricuspid valve.  Evidently nothing they worry about.



Thats great news!  Make sure your DH brings you something back 



lisah0711 said:


> Well, I survived my first last chance workout.  It was intense but not as bad as I feared.



Congrats!  What a sense of accomplishment you must have felt after completing your workout.



Rose&Mike said:


> Did I tell you all that Mike wants us to do some 100 mile relay next October. I don't know exactly how it works but it's over a weekend and each person runs 18 miles total.



Wow you guys are running machines!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I did do office laps Mon. and Tues.,



Just out of curiosity, what are office laps?  They sound like fun 



pinkle said:


> Hi everyone.....I am really out of the loop!  We just got home from our disney vacation  and I haven't got back into any rountine!!! No exercise and lots of sugar.YUCK!!!! I actually felt nauseous!



Welcome back.  Hope you had a fun time.  Just posting is getting back into the routine


----------



## 50sjayne

my3princes said:


> Today seems to have gone to hell in a handbasket.  I did well this morning, but DS, 15 today had is learners permit test this afternoon, which he did not pass.  He was quite upset as was I and that was right before we went out to dinner.  I had chicken alfredo, which was delicious, but so not on plan.  Too big a portion and now I feel yucky.  I really think I could throw up.  Ugh.  To make things more difficult, DH is out of town on business so I'm having to deal with all this alone.  I'm sure DS will pass next time and to be honest, I wouldn't have gotten those questions right either.  Emissions, alcohol levels in minors  Thank God that tomorrow is another day.  Dh will be home tomorrow and hopefully the disappointment will be in the past, but for now the mood in our house is pretty somber.



Well, the next time he'll get it! Knows what to study up on now. I was almost stunned by how many calories and how much fat was in alfredo sauce. I really miss it.

I really lie your scare crow!


----------



## 50sjayne

After re-reading my ramblings from this morning I have decided to just keep them all in at night for awhile. The cats that is. Just let them in and out if they are really going crazy during the day. I guess that's what normal people do. Ours have always had a cat door. I need sleep. Thanks for putting up with my cat stories-- you guys have a pretty high patience level. I watched a hoarders the other night and was appalled at an older couple who's kitties had gotten out of hand. I am really glad for the 40 pounds I lost with the help of this board-- it really does help with the energy level. I've seen so much crap lately with animal abuse and neglect first hand around here I am starting to build up immunity like I had before--and I'm afraid this Inn is closed. No matter how organized I get---there is still so much work and I don't want to get overwhelmed. One good thing lol--at least I don't have to worry about meat leftovers getting eaten. 
Once I get the fleas under control again (each new fur person introduces new ones ugh) which should happen this next round of advantage, and I get Penney fixed (I made a date for late Oct.) we'll get down to a rhythm again. It'll start to be cold and rainy which will keep them in and they'll all have settled down by then too. Meanwhile I've got 3 feliway refills ordered sigh...


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  For anyone on the east coast please try to stay safe.  It is already raining here in jersey.  It doesn't look good for the rest of the day. 

Had a nice back to school night last night.  Several parents of former students came up to me and said My son/daughter wanted me to tell them how well they were doing in college.  It was really nice to hear.  I am exhausted and my feet hurt.  

I will be back later to answer posts 

Question of the Day

If you had an unllimited amount of money to spend just one night in DW, where would you stay?

I am planning this for retirement.  I want to stay in the new Bay Lake Towers with a Magic Kingdom view.  It would have to be a lower floor because dh is nervous around heights.

Stay safe.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Well I practically have to row my boat to work today.  It has been raining since 11pm last night.  Actually down pouring.  I really have no motivation to go to work today.  I think mostly the weather has something to do with it.  I hope anyone else getting hit by the tropical storm stays safe and dry.  

QOTD- I would stay a night at the poly with a MK-castle view.

*Cupcaker*- I bet your so excited for your trip.  Dont worry about work....I bet another opportunity will arise.  I think a vacation to disney world is more important.  When do you leave?

TTYL


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I'm with you Dona! BLT MK view would be amazing!!!!!

Slept in this morning so I will workout after getting the kids off to school. No clients scheduled but I will go in around noon time after going to the transfer station. I have an eye doctor appt at 2 and hopefully I will be home by 3:15 to get DD2 off the bus. Client tonight canceled which may be for the best. I usually have a headache from the drops they put in my eyes and won't be able to see the greatest.

DD1 is having a Mexican cheese omelet and we're both having some green tea, hers is white tea with green tea added. So glad she likes tea too.

I'm close to last Friday's weigh in so hopefully I won't end up with a gain. I'm really having a good week so I hope I can keep it up for one more day. Trying to figure out what to have for supper. I have chicken defrosting in the fridge so it will be something with that.

My plan is to do my 5K this morning after running to the WC and picking up my co-worker to drop her off at work. I will do the walking and strength workout and also throw in another 2 miles at some point today.

I'm also hoping everyone stays safe on the east coast today. We're supposed to have 50-60 mile an hour winds this afternoon and overnight tonight! Guess I won't be sleeping tonight. For those new around here, I had a tree fall on our house about 2 years ago in the middle of the night so when it's windy, SLEEP DOESN'T HAPPEN!!!! Also supposed to have heavy rain later today. My parents are supposed to drive from their house to upstate New York today but that will depend on this crazy weather. It's really been crazy around here!!!!! 

Time to get dressed to take DD1 to the bus.

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Just a fly by hello this morning.  It's not raining yet, so I want to run before I go to work.

*Rose*Have an absolutely wonderful trip, and you and Mike will rock the half!!  

*Lindsay*I love hampton beach too, but we tend to but we spend our extra time in the arcades.  There's an old shooting arcade that has a bunch of electronic toys and if you shoot the target the toys start moving and making noise.

Gotta run, michael's have a meltdown. Have a great day.


----------



## my3princes

50sjayne said:


> Well, the next time he'll get it! Knows what to study up on now. I was almost stunned by how many calories and how much fat was in alfredo sauce. I really miss it.
> 
> I really lie your scare crow!



Thanks, I know that he'll pass it next time.  This was a huge lesson for him.  He's always tested well and does well in school.  I don't think he studied as much as he should have, thinking he could walk in and ace it.  Overall I think he'll be a better driver as he'll take time this time to absorb it all.  Driving is more complicated that he thought.

I found the scarecrow a couple of years ago and store it in my photo account.  If anyone would like to use it feel free.  Just left click on it, go to properties and copy the address.  You can add it to your signature under user cp.  Remember to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 after the address.  I think it's fun to dress up signatures for the holidays.  That one gets me through halloween and thanksgiving



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.  For anyone on the east coast please try to stay safe.  It is already raining here in jersey.  It doesn't look good for the rest of the day.
> 
> Had a nice back to school night last night.  Several parents of former students came up to me and said My son/daughter wanted me to tell them how well they were doing in college.  It was really nice to hear.  I am exhausted and my feet hurt.
> 
> I will be back later to answer posts
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had an unllimited amount of money to spend just one night in DW, where would you stay?
> 
> I am planning this for retirement.  I want to stay in the new Bay Lake Towers with a Magic Kingdom view.  It would have to be a lower floor because dh is nervous around heights.
> 
> Stay safe.



Unlimited for one night.  Hmm  I think I'd rent one of those new houses that are being built on Bay Lake, the ones that they are selling for multimillions of dollars.  yep, one night there in the lap of luxury would be the way to go.


----------



## Dreamer24

I wanted to share a recipe that we made last night that we really enjoyed.  It's pork and apple skewers.  It's probably not that healthy the way its made but some of you are really creative and could probably make substititions to make it more healthy.  We actually subbed Tomato paste for the honey mustard.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Pork-and-Apple-Skewers

QOTD - Something with a magic kingdom view in the main building of the Grand floridian.  We stayed in one of those rooms for one night of our wedding trip and nothing could ever compare!  We could certainly never afford it on our own!  Maybe they even have a suite?


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I woke up early this morning so I could shower when my mom was still home. Even though I take my walking boot off and shower completely, I cannot put pressure on my left foot and mom and I both feel better if someone is home when I'm showering. She was able to find a chair that I can get wet as well, so she placed that in the shower. That's a huge help.

I have to meet someone tonight and need to leave before she gets home from work, so I actually set an alarm this morning. Honestly, sleeping until 9:45 like I did yesterday is not ideal, so I'm thinking this was a good choice on multiple levels.

Okay, so during the last challenge, I said I would post when I feel like binging and then never did. Well, I won't let that happen during this challenge. Every time I meet this person (a friend) I binge eat. Sometimes before we meet, sometimes after, and sometimes both. I cried myself to sleep knowing that I would binge today. 

I did fine at breakfast. I actually ate less than usual. My lunch plan was something I saw on the BL-using deli meat as bread and roll it up. So, it'll be a turkey "wrap" with some cheese inside plus some type of fruit or veggie. We have enough cooked broccoli in the fridge to feed 10 people, so it'll probably be broccoli. Dinner is up in the air. I'll still have to eat with my parents even if I binge eat. I can get away with eating just a bit, but I'm expected to be eating something. 

Last night's dream/nightmare was Dis/WISH friendly. I dreamt that I was minutes from running a 5K until I realized that I had a fractured foot and couldn't run. I'm just a bit stressed, in case you can't tell. 

Have a great day today everyone! Stay dry! And, tomorrow is weigh-in day, so here's to a very OP day!

CC

*Deb*:  Sorry about yesterday. I failed my actual driver's test. In CT, you have to back into a parking space instead of parallel park and that is difficult. Plus, the inspector was extremely negative and made me very nervous. I've heard that learner's permit test is getting really serious these day and not passing is becoming the norm. 

Hope DS is doing better this morning. 

*Tracey*:  for all that exercise yesterday! Hope your eye doctor's appt goes well. 

*Lindsay*: Glad you got in a run!  Ahh, grandmas. 

*Rose*: Hope you have a great day today and an awesome trip/run! 



flipflopmom said:


> No time for replies.  It's been a very crazy day at school, gym, and home.



I hope everything is alright. We are always willing to listen. 



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  Got lots of stuff done today.  I can slowly feel my stress levels going down.  I should have everything done by Sunday (hopefully) so that I can enjoy my vacation.  I was able to get Kona Cafe and Coral Reef reservations



Sounds like a great day! I have always wanted to try Kona. Did you get a ressie for breakfast or dinner? (Can't remember if they serve lunch) Have a great trip! 

*50sjayne*: Hope you get some sleep! 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had an unllimited amount of money to spend just one night in DW, where would you stay?



I'd pick either club level at the Wilderness Lodge or the Grand Floridian. I love the theming of the WL, but to have the experience of the GF, ahh, I can't decide. 

That was so sweet of your former students' parents! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well I practically have to row my boat to work today.  It has been raining since 11pm last night.  Actually down pouring.  I really have no motivation to go to work today.  I think mostly the weather has something to do with it.  I hope anyone else getting hit by the tropical storm stays safe and dry.



ITA! The weather is really putting a damper on everything. At least the humidity is down. With my luck, that'll change. 

*Kathy*: Hope you had a great run!



my3princes said:


> Unlimited for one night.  Hmm  I think I'd rent one of those new houses that are being built on Bay Lake, the ones that they are selling for multimillions of dollars.  yep, one night there in the lap of luxury would be the way to go.



Interesting. Not that I could ever afford one, but I still have the sudden urge to go investigating. 



Dreamer24 said:


> I wanted to share a recipe that we made last night that we really enjoyed.  It's pork and apple skewers.  It's probably not that healthy the way its made but some of you are really creative and could probably make substititions to make it more healthy.  We actually subbed Tomato paste for the honey mustard.



Looks like a good recipe. Honestly, I think the easiest way to cut some calories is to reduce the amount of BBQ sauce and brown sugar. Or at least use Splenda Brown Sugar Blend. You can easily split the amount of BBQ recommended into 2 parts BBQ sauce and 1 part water. I find BBQ very think so this will work very well for me. Well, think and loaded with sodium. Sodium really influences my weight so I really try to keep it to a minimum and especially after being on a doctor ordered low-salt diet, it has really been the way to go for me.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Hi *corinnak*!   Nice to see you!



Dreamer24 said:


> QOTD - I wear a pedometer most days.  It started  with a 10000 steps a day challenge at work.  I find that wearing it makes me more consciencious of getting up and moving throughout the day.  Most of the time, I do get to at least 10,000.



Hope that you are feeling better today.    All those steps count as activity.  You can enter your steps in sparkpeople and see what kind of calorie burn you are getting.  That is great that you are already so active!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'll pack my usual lunch later. I recently made some snack switches. The oranges haven't been good so I've been having apple slices with my raw cashews, and the peaches are a total bust, so I'm having grapes with my laughing cow and Wasa crisps. I'm a rebel, I tell ya!
> 
> Sending out a general  to everyone, I hope you are having a good day and looking forward to a wonderful evening!



 to you *Maria!*  Glad that you are feeling better!  



Connie96 said:


> My big plan for today is for my mom to color my hair this evening. This is only the second time I've ever colored my hair. I like my natural color and I don't want to change it, but I HATE the grays that keep showing up. I've only had the nerve to try the Natural Instincts type that washes out over 4-6 weeks. I just want my hair to look like my hair, you know?



Hope the hair color turns out the way that you want it.  It is hard to have something else to maintain.  I just get a weave now so I have lighter hair to blend with my gray.  My Mom's gray is this beautiful champagne color -- mine is plain old gray.  Who would think you would want your Mom's gray to be passed down to you?!? 



MacG said:


> The last few nights have been crazy. Didn't sleep well at all on Monday night and when I woke up I had a red rash all over. I thought it was a reaction to my allergy shot and it went away during the day on Tuesday.
> I didn't think anything of it and put on my PJs last night and hopped into bed. About an hour later my skin was stinging and itchy. I got up and checked it out and the rash was back. Changed pjs and it didn't help too much so I took a shower and put on another set of pjs that I washed a while ago. They seemed to be ok but I slept on the sofa in the family room to be sure it wasn't the sheets. I didn't sleep very well. My dilemma now is that I use a few different detergents. Anyone have any good ideas about how I can test to see if it's one of the detergents. My other clothes have been okay although I was carful today and picked out clothes that I've had in the closet for a while.  I was also wondering if it's my washer that's not rinsing the clothes well enough? It's one of the those front loaders that we got over the summer. Or am I using too much detergent...but I don't even fill up the dispenser half way. I did take a nap today in bed to test out the sheets and they seem to be fine. I hope tonight is okay but I still have to figure out what's going on so I avoid it in the future.



Is there an option for an extra rinse on your washer?  You might give that a try.  I wonder if it was a reaction to something in the shot and not to anything at home?    That is the hard part about allergies, it is so hard to figure out where it might be coming from!  Good luck and congrats on being a superstar this week!



pinkle said:


> Hi everyone.....I am really out of the loop!  We just got home from our disney vacation  and I haven't got back into any rountine!!! No exercise and lots of sugar.YUCK!!!! I actually felt nauseous!  Anyway...weigh in will be interesting!
> I will get back to my reading to see what I missed!



Did you have a great time?  Wasn't this a sister trip?  

*CC,* glad the foot is feeling better and you are more mobile!  

, *Deb,* sorry about the permit test.  That is a big bummer.  Someday it will make a good story but for now it really stinks.  When can he retake the test?

*Tracey,* hope the throat is better!  

*Lindsay,* nice job on getting the run in.  Just make that Nana stuff last for a long time.  

*Rose,* good luck at the Wine & Dine this week-end!    You're a real race pro now!  

*Taryn,* .

*Cupcaker,* have a wonderful time at WDW!  Can't wait to hear all about it!  

*Susan,* watch that kitty door at night.  I know someone who's kitty brought home a friend through the kitty door in the middle of the night . . . Mr. Skunky!  Mr. Skunky was not happy to be trapped in the house.  It was not pretty.  



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had an unllimited amount of money to spend just one night in DW, where would you stay?



Cinderella's Castle Suite!  

*Kathy,* way to get that run in before the rain comes!  

*Dreamer24,* be sure and post your recipe on our recipe thread when you get the time.

DS is home from his nature experience.  He is exhausted and has a cold.  I'm glad it is just a cold as they do have strep running through his class.  He had a wonderful time and is even considering sleep-away camp there next summer!  

Today is my 40 minutes of cardio.  I just realized that I have to plan all my workouts for next week since I will be gone for part of next week.  I may do my weigh in for the challenge before I go so I don't fall victim to the travel water retention problem.

Have a great day all!


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> *pjlla,* will they let you try a class at the Y?  Is there any reason you can't just try it to see if you like it and then decide if it something you are interested in?  Being afraid of taking a class doesn't sound like the Pamela that I know . . . why do you think that you are afraid?  (You don't actually have to answer this question in a post -- just maybe think about it).
> 
> I don't think there are any easy answers to this conundrum.  I found this article about 4 signs your workout routine isn't working on sparkpeople.  "Exercise shouldn't be a chore that you dread, but something that makes you feel good about yourself!"  Maybe some of these ideas will help. http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=874
> 
> I would be thinking more of activities that you do enjoy and trying to do those.  Remember as you get close to goal you don't need to have the same activity level that you did when you were on the loss journey -- I think it was Helen from the Biggest Loser who said that was a hard one for her.
> 
> Some is probably hormonal and some may be the old loser/maintainer issue.  I'm obviously not a maintainer but I hope to be someday (and I think about it quite a bit because I hope we are all a big group of maintainers in the not too distant future).   I think it is hard to switch from being a loser -- something that you have obviously had great success with -- to a maintainer.  It's hard to be a maintainer because that little voice of doubt that where you are now isn't permanent still chatters away in your brain.  Although truthfully you have maintained at your present level for quite awhile now.  You've had success maintaining, you didn't fall back down that slippery slope, but you have to believe it.  That is the tough part!   Maybe if you look at the great successes that you have enjoyed it will help you to look at exercise in a different way.  Or make a plan, because we know that you have great success with your plans! !



Thanks for taking the time to chat about this.  I'm not sure why I am having an issue with this..... but I'm shy and that definitely translates into things that requiring joining other people that I don't know.  I guess I figure everyone there will be thinner/faster/fitter... you name it.  And I know that is downright silly.  And even if they are WHO CARES!?  

I just have trouble with group activities when I don't know any one.  It took me several weeks of watching Zumba through the doors (while waiting for DD) before I got up the nerve to try a class.... but I ended up feeling so fat and foolish, that I only did it about 3 times.   The cycling classes always look SO INTENSE!   I KNOW that I don't have to prove anything to anyone.... if I try it once and hate it, I have NO committment to return.  It is a drop-in class, so no payment/no registration.  

I will take the time later today to read the link from Sparkpeople about the exercise.  I am definitely NOT feeling it lately.  

Thanks SO MUCH for taking the time to give me some food for thought.



lisah0711 said:


> Well, I survived my first last chance workout.  It was intense but not as bad as I feared.  I am unfortunately the heaviest person on my team just by eyeballing the other members.  I'm okay with that but it did hurt a bit.   I did fine on the workout.  One of the guys had to lie on the floor for about 20 minutes -- I would have probably been right there next to him if I hadn't upped my activity this month.  The good news is that I burned over 800 calories and am just a little short of my goal and still have 40 minutes of cardio and a strength class to do.
> 
> Onward and downward!



Oh my gosh.... that must be crazy!!  Don't forget, even if you think you are the heaviest, that might translate into "most weight lost".... so it could be a good thing for the challenge!!

When I was taking that boot camp class this past spring, there were definitely moments when I wanted to lie on the floor.... but I wasn't going to embarrass myself in front of those other ladies, that's for sure!! We actually had one person who had to excuse herself during a class to go vomit .  Hill climbers + belly full of water =   I was always SO proud of myself when I finished these classes and I knew I had pushed myself to my limit.    I hope you get that feeling when you are done with your last chance workout!  



corinnak said:


> *Pamela* (and anyone else considering a group cycle class) - TRY the cycle class now!!!    I was just at one this morning and this is a GREAT time of year to check it out.  All the "hardcore" cyclists are out cycling on the roads while the weather holds, so it's not so crowded in the studio.  A couple more tips for the aspiring group-cyclist (based on my experience of starting last winter)
> 
> Show up a few minutes early for your first class - the instructor can help you set up your bike for a perfect fit.
> 
> Ask if there are any gel seat covers  - seat discomfort is a real issue with these bikes.  If you decide you love it, consider investing in some padded shorts.  Of course after a few sessions you get used to it somewhat, as well.
> 
> Don't worry that you'll fall behind, run out of breath or won't know what to do - the great thing about group classes is that nobody gets left behind because the bikes are stationary.  Also, you set your own resistance.  Take it easy on yourself the first time you go to class - everyone is at different levels and nobody will know.  My instructor often says that people rarely finish their first cycle class - I think it might be because they put the resistance a bit too high that first day!  If you need to take a break, that is OK too.  I found that my legs tired first because they were not used to that motion - some find that they are out of breath before their legs get tired.  After a few classes, it seems to even out.
> 
> Oh yeah, and this is important.  You are going to sweat, so plan accordingly.
> 
> Bring with you:
> 
> A full water bottle
> A small sweat towel
> and/or headband/visor to keep sweat out of your eyes.
> 
> Happy cycling!!



THanks so much for all of the advise! There is definitely some stuff I need to know!!

I'm really going to think hard today and tomorrow about it and make a plan.  I may not be able to take the class on Monday, as DS has a soccer game, but I think I could make it to Tuesday. I'll let you all know wht I decide.



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, taking a break from painting my toes orange, and doing laundry.
> 
> Did I tell you all that Mike wants us to do some 100 mile relay next October. I don't know exactly how it works but it's over a weekend and each person runs 18 miles total. I kept saying--but where do you sleep? We can't commit until we figure out when parents weekend is next year. I only get 4 parents weekends in my life, and I'm going to enjoy them!



Holy cow... 100 miles!!??  What is he thinking? Actually... how would it work out to 18 miles?? That doesn't divide equally into 100.  I think he is tricking you into running more... 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Pam- My parents are going to hampton beach a little away from *port smith*.  Just coincedentally talked to them.  Any suggestions of some do not miss things?  or anyone else from that area?



*Portsmouth* actually.  Sadly, I know very little about NH tourism.  I've lived in New England my ENTIRE life and in NH since 1992.... and I went to Hampton Beach for the first time ever this summer!!  I'm guess I'm just not much of a beach person.

I will second CC's suggestion of Strawberry Banke.  Lovely historic area/museum.  (Of course, that is only good if they like history.)  Similar to Old Sturbridge Village (if you are familiar with that), but not quite as nice, IMHO.  But still interesting.  

The suggestion of Kittery, ME is good, if they are into shopping. I'm not overly familiar with it, so I don't know exactly what else Kittery has to offer.  Sorry I can't be more help!!



50sjayne said:


> . Here's a shot of Mama and her boys and the cat post my kid and I lugged home a few weeks ago from the restaurant equipment dumpster lol. It was raining that day so they had their freedom. As you can see Mama Cleo has really filled out-- I hate to think of how skinny she was whan I got her.
> 
> I had a few shots of the 3 (the kittens) of them playing but my camera software messed up and deleted them.
> I need to get Penney fixed and her shots--she's still very small though and with girls- I like to wait a little longer as the surgery is more complicated. I would just feel better if she were immunized before she goes outside.
> OK good they're all in now-- taking pity on me I guess..


I love your kitty stories and pictures!  (And honestly, your dumpster diving stories as well!!).  Your kitty family looks good and healthy and happy.

We are dealing with a flea issue for the first time ever in all the years we have owned cats.  I knew my kitty had a few fleas (thought she might have gotten them from that stray we took in, but he wasn't here long and he was isolated, so ), but she truly wasn't acting herself, so I took her into the Vet.  She got a clean bill of health and some Frontline. Well... since I treated her with the Frontline she is her old friendly self again!  It was like she put herself into quarantine while she had the fleas.  She didn't want to be in our laps, she didn't sleep in our rooms.  She spent most of her time outside, in the basement, or on a window sill (just as well, since it made flea clean up easier!!).  I was really concerned about her, but now I see it was just the fleas really bothering her.

The Vet said it was a bad year for fleas, since it has been so hot and dry.  



Connie96 said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say "hello". I've been checking in thru the day, but don't really have anything going on.
> 
> My big plan for today is for my mom to color my hair this evening. This is only the second time I've ever colored my hair. I like my natural color and I don't want to change it, but I HATE the grays that keep showing up. I've only had the nerve to try the Natural Instincts type that washes out over 4-6 weeks. I just want my hair to look like my hair, you know?



You are so brave!  I've needed to color my gray for years now, but I refuse to color my hair.  I like the natural color and I SO don't want to start dealing with roots.  Fortunately I am blonde, so the grays are a bit less obvious.  

I'm sure you could find a haircolor that was very close to your natural color, if you looked at enough brands/boxes.  Good luck with it.



MacG said:


> The last few nights have been crazy. Didn't sleep well at all on Monday night and when I woke up I had a red rash all over. I thought it was a reaction to my allergy shot and it went away during the day on Tuesday.
> I didn't think anything of it and put on my PJs last night and hopped into bed. About an hour later my skin was stinging and itchy. I got up and checked it out and the rash was back. Changed pjs and it didn't help too much so I took a shower and put on another set of pjs that I washed a while ago. They seemed to be ok but I slept on the sofa in the family room to be sure it wasn't the sheets. I didn't sleep very well. My dilemma now is that I use a few different detergents. Anyone have any good ideas about how I can test to see if it's one of the detergents. My other clothes have been okay although I was carful today and picked out clothes that I've had in the closet for a while.  I was also wondering if it's my washer that's not rinsing the clothes well enough? It's one of the those front loaders that we got over the summer. Or am I using too much detergent...but I don't even fill up the dispenser half way. I did take a nap today in bed to test out the sheets and they seem to be fine. I hope tonight is okay but I still have to figure out what's going on so I avoid it in the future.



It would seem like if it was the sheets bothering you, it would only bother you where your skin directly touched the sheets (cheeks, hands, feet).  If you are having a rash under your pajama area, it seems like it might be the pajamas.  

Try buying a type of the "free and clear" detergent.  No perfumes, no dyes.  That could solve the problem, if it is truly detergent related.

Just an FYI though.... odd rashes can show up so unexpectedly with no obvious explaination.  A few years ago I got a horribly red, super itchy rash on the back of my hand. It was so bad that I HAD to see the doctor. She told me flat out it was scabies!!    I was so horrified and could not, for the life of me, figure out where I might have picked it up!!  We hadn't been away and stayed in any hotels or anything like that.  I was so concerned that DH and DS might get it from me.  But everyone else was fine.

Well... after I was ADAMANT that it couldn't be scabies, she gave me a tube of ointment.  She said that if the ointment cleared it up, it WASN'T scabies.... but if it didn't, it probably was and I would need to come back for a skin scraping and further treatment.  She was SO SURE that I would be back in a few days.

I went home and IMMEDIATELY looked up scabies on WebMD..... and sure enough, my rash certainly looked like it.  But you know what..... that ointment cleared it right up and it never returned??  So it WAS NOT scabies!    And there was never any explaination of what it was or how I got it.... it came and it went. 

Shortly after I delivered DD and came home (within a few weeks) I developed these itchy welts on my legs (like bug bites).  I was convinced that I had fleas in the house..... I spent days washing blankets, sheets, pillow, clothes and vacumming etc.  DH didn't have any welts and DD never had any.  I ended up going to the dermatologist and  after one quick peek at my legs, he said it was an allergic reaction to my prenatal vitamins (which I was still taking because I was breast feeding).  I was totally unconvinced and left the office thinking he was a total quack!  How could I suddenly be allergic to something I have been taking daily for 10 months!!??  But I stopped taking the vitamins and the welt went away almost immediately.  

This rash may disappear as suddenly as it appeared.  In the meantime, OTC hydrocortisone cream will definitely help.



pinkle said:


> Hi everyone.....I am really out of the loop!  We just got home from our disney vacation  and I haven't got back into any rountine!!! No exercise and lots of sugar.YUCK!!!! I actually felt nauseous!  Anyway...weigh in will be interesting!
> I will get back to my reading to see what I missed!



I hope your trip was fabulous!  Will you be starting back with your routine on weigh-in day?  



cclovesdis said:


> ITA! I had no idea how unhealthy I was. I dont know that Ive ever shared this, but between Nov. 2007 and Sept. 2008, I gained at least 50 pounds. I was adhering to the low-salt diet, but didnt think about fat or calories. I got lucky that my blood pressure stayed normal, my fasting blood sugar only increased a bit (still very low though), my cholesterol only went up a bit too (still well within normal), etc.



I'm so proud of you for making that realization and taking the steps to get healthy!! And imagine HOW healthy you are getting, if your BP, blood sugar, and cholesterol were already within a healthy range!!  Aaaaa... youth!!



cclovesdis said:


> I used to live near there, in a city outside of Portsmouth, called Dover. Hampton Beach is very nice. I just did a Google search and as I predicted the Annual Dover Apple Harvest Festival is this Saturday. We loved going when we were kids. But, I remember it being more of an adult thing. Its a great area and there is a lot to do. There is a place outside of the Portsmouth Naval Shipyard (which is incidentally in Kittery, Maine) called Strawberry Banke which is like an old-fashioned general store and also has a museum. Driving along the coast is also a highlight. Open the car windows and soak in the ocean. That is my favorite part of visiting outside of seeing my godparents and my sisters godparents.



I didn't realize you lived in NH!  DD swam at the Jenny Thompson pool in Dover this summer for GSSA summer finals!   The Apple Harvest Festival sounds like fun (and food!).  We aren't much into fairs in this house (although DH and DS attended the Hopkinton Fair for the first time last month), but I love a good "festival"!!



my3princes said:


> Today seems to have gone to hell in a handbasket.  I did well this morning, but DS, 15 today had is learners permit test this afternoon, which he did not pass.  He was quite upset as was I and that was right before we went out to dinner.  I had chicken alfredo, which was delicious, but so not on plan.  Too big a portion and now I feel yucky.  I really think I could throw up.  Ugh.  To make things more difficult, DH is out of town on business so I'm having to deal with all this alone.  I'm sure DS will pass next time and to be honest, I wouldn't have gotten those questions right either.  Emissions, alcohol levels in minors  Thank God that tomorrow is another day.  Dh will be home tomorrow and hopefully the disappointment will be in the past, but for now the mood in our house is pretty somber.



 I can only imagine how DS is feeling.  DD will be driving in February.... a time I am NOT looking forward to.  Here in NH, you don't have to take a test to drive as a learner.  I sort of wish they did, because I remember how much I learned before taking my written test for my permit in Massachusetts (back in the dark ages, of course ). Second time around will be a it!!  

Sorry you let the stress affect your eating.  Back on track today, right??



Rose&Mike said:


> Had to do redo the toenail polish, so I'm waiting for it to dry then calling it a day. Went instead with purple--covers runners toes the best.
> 
> Did bad with eating tonight. I am letting the pre-flying stress get to me, that and I have a billion things to do at work tomorrow. The plan is to run a quick 30 in the morning and be at work by 9:00.
> 
> Have a good night everyone.



Purple sounds just right!  Don't worry about tonight's eating.... you have so much more to think about.  Do you not enjoy flying??  I'll say a prayer for your peace and comfort and a safe and easy flight.  Hope your work day goes smoothly.  Have a MARVELOUS trip and enjoy the "big run"!!



50sjayne said:


> After re-reading my ramblings from this morning I have decided to just keep them all in at night for awhile. The cats that is. Just let them in and out if they are really going crazy during the day. I guess that's what normal people do. Ours have always had a cat door. I need sleep. Thanks for putting up with my cat stories-- you guys have a pretty high patience level. I watched a hoarders the other night and was appalled at an older couple who's kitties had gotten out of hand. I am really glad for the 40 pounds I lost with the help of this board-- it really does help with the energy level. I've seen so much crap lately with animal abuse and neglect first hand around here I am starting to build up immunity like I had before--and I'm afraid this Inn is closed. No matter how organized I get---there is still so much work and I don't want to get overwhelmed. One good thing lol--at least I don't have to worry about meat leftovers getting eaten.
> Once I get the fleas under control again (each new fur person introduces new ones ugh) which should happen this next round of advantage, and I get Penney fixed (I made a date for late Oct.) we'll get down to a rhythm again. It'll start to be cold and rainy which will keep them in and they'll all have settled down by then too. Meanwhile I've got 3 feliway refills ordered sigh...



I remember having to buy that Feliway a few years ago .... it is CRAZY expensive!!



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had an unllimited amount of money to spend just one night in DW, where would you stay?



In the Magic Kingdom!  I would pay for them to leave the park open all night, fully staffed...... lights and music rolling, characters circulating etc.  I would invite a handful of close family and friends that are truly Disney lovers to come with me.... and we would prowl the MK all night!!!!!  We could ride every ride, have a guilty snack in the Candy Store, a 3 am burger at Pecos Bill's, ride the carousel with Cinderella herself! And of course, Buzz would ride Space Ranger Spin with DH and DS!!  We would take a million pictures and get a hundred autographs.  What a dream!!!



tigger813 said:


> I'm also hoping everyone stays safe on the east coast today. We're supposed to have 50-60 mile an hour winds this afternoon and overnight tonight! Guess I won't be sleeping tonight. For those new around here, I had a tree fall on our house about 2 years ago in the middle of the night so when it's windy, SLEEP DOESN'T HAPPEN!!!! Also supposed to have heavy rain later today. My parents are supposed to drive from their house to upstate New York today but that will depend on this crazy weather. It's really been crazy around here!!!!!
> TTFN



I can so appreciate your story!  Most people would tell you that I am NOT a high stress person.... few anxieties, few worries.  But I must say, that when the wind gets howling, I start thinking about those stupid trees in the back yard.  We have high wind warnings from 2pm today until 8 am tomorrow.  Not sure how my sleep will be tonight either.  I'll say a prayer for the both of us.

Morning everyone!  I don't have much time left here.... I spent it all multi-quoting!! 

Last night's chicken chow mein was delicious.  I didn't get around to posting the recipe, but I'll try to make sure I do it soon.  I wish I could remember which Jen posted it originally.... my printed copy is just signed "Jen".  

Today is a bit crazy.  I have to pick up DS at school at 12:30 for a 2pm doctors appointment at the Dartmouth-Hitchcock in Lebanon.  Then I will drive straight home, get DS into his soccer gear, grab DD and her swim gear, drive him to the soccer field (they play in the rain, unless there is lightning), race her to swim practice.  If DH is running late I will need to fly back to the soccer field to watch part of the game and get DS at the end, and then return to the Y to pick up DD.  I'll probably log about 5+ hours of driving today, when all is said and done.  While I love my house, I HATE living in the boondocks!!

I haven't made a plan for dinner because with all of this running, I just couldn't figure out when/what we would eat.  I'll probably pack up a sandwich and fruit for each of the kids to eat in the car on the way to their activities.... maybe a sandwich for myself too.  Not too bad for DS and myself, because we have a hot lunch today.... but DD is eating a sandwich at school today.  Oh well... not much I can do about it.

As much as I'd love to skip it, I'm hitting the TM for a 30 minute run today.  THERE...... I said it out loud, so I am COMMITTED to it!  Guess that means I need to get moving in that direction now.  

I'll try to hop on later tonight....................P


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone.  It has been a busy week and I have another brief in the works today.  I am also scrambling to get done everything I didnt' get to yesterday since I was gone for 3 hours for my friend's mother's funeral mid-day.  So, if you see me here, you'll know it's a combination of avoiding the piles of work on my desk and checking in real quick.  LOL!

Contrary to my body's pattern of no loss after a whoosh week, I did, in fact, lose a whopping .4 this week, bringing my 5 week total to 8.6.  I am sure that failing to make time to exercise this week had something to do with that.  I'm going to just keep on keeping on and will hope for downward progress again next week.

BBL!


----------



## Connie96

lisah0711 said:


> Hope the hair color turns out the way that you want it.  It is hard to have something else to maintain.  I just get a weave now so I have lighter hair to blend with my gray.  My Mom's gray is this beautiful champagne color -- mine is plain old gray.  Who would think you would want your Mom's gray to be passed down to you?!?



Well, I don't have that problem. My mom's gray is the same as mine, only more of it! I like the overall color I ended up with last night, but it didn't cover the grays quite as well as I would like. I'll either leave the color on longer next time or go a slight shade darker.

Got a ton of work to do today... Have a great day, folks!


----------



## tigger813

Good morning again!!!!!

I just finished my 5K and Bob's 20 minute strength workout! I feel so energized!
I'm also down .6 from last Friday which is a relief! I just need to be good all day and get in at least 1 more workout and get in my last chance workouts in the morning! I'm glad I aligned my weigh in with the one at the wc. It's much easier for me to keep on track.

Throats ok. I really think it's allergies and dealing with the change of seasons here. I had a cup of tea when I got up this morning before I went to the wc. I'm drinking my big bottle of water now. Need to make something light for lunch. We're actually all home for supper at the same time tonight. First time all week!

Listening to the podcast now before gathering garbage and heading to the transfer station. 

Have a great day! Yucky and rainy here!!!! Wind is on the way!


----------



## pjlla

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone.  It has been a busy week and I have another brief in the works today.  I am also scrambling to get done everything I didnt' get to yesterday since I was gone for 3 hours for my friend's mother's funeral mid-day.  So, if you see me here, you'll know it's a combination of avoiding the piles of work on my desk and checking in real quick.  LOL!
> 
> Contrary to my body's pattern of no loss after a whoosh week, I did, in fact, lose a whopping .4 this week, bringing my 5 week total to 8.6.  I am sure that failing to make time to exercise this week had something to do with that.  I'm going to just keep on keeping on and will hope for downward progress again next week.
> 
> BBL!



Go pick up a half a pound of butter and heft it.... that is what you lost this week! That is nothing to sneeze at!  You are making progress..... slow and steady is the way to go!



Connie96 said:


> Well, I don't have that problem. My mom's gray is the same as mine, only more of it! I like the overall color I ended up with last night, but it didn't cover the grays quite as well as I would like. I'll either leave the color on longer next time or go a slight shade darker.
> 
> Got a ton of work to do today... Have a great day, folks!



Glad you're happy with your hair.


Okay.... so I did my stupid 30 minutes on the TM.... and it felt like every minute was some sort of torture!  Not sure why..... I was slow and out of breath and watching the clock constantly.  But it's done.

I've got sort of a sick headache/sour stomach feeling again today.  Not sure what is up with this.  When I had this feeilng earlier this week it seemed like I felt well when I ate for a while, and then I felt icky again.... so I nibbled all day!  I can't do that today!  Not on the day before weigh in!  Maybe I'll make a big cup of tea to take on the drive to DS's appointment.... at least that way I will have something to sip on.

TTYL......................P


----------



## tggrrstarr

Connie96 said:


> My big plan for today is for my mom to color my hair this evening. This is only the second time I've ever colored my hair. I like my natural color and I don't want to change it, but I HATE the grays that keep showing up. I've only had the nerve to try the Natural Instincts type that washes out over 4-6 weeks. I just want my hair to look like my hair, you know?



Glad it turned out ok!
Unlike you, I hate my natural color!  Its so drab.  Its ash blonde, so its not brown or blonde.  Its grey.  If I have grey hair, I wouldn't be able to tell cause the rest of my hair is such a similar color!  I usually dye it blonde or just let it grow out.  But I decided (on a whim) yesterday to go crazy and completely change my color!  I did buy semi permament, so if it turned out aweful, it would grow out soon.  It turned out ok.  It was supposed to be a dark red, but turned out a medium orangy red.  I'm not thrilled with it, but my DH likes it, so I think when it grows out I will get the color I wanted it to be done Profesionally.  That will be my treat for losing all this weight.  Hopefully by the time I get it done, I will be an overall 40 lbs down.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had an unllimited amount of money to spend just one night in DW, where would you stay?



I would stay at the Grand Floridian.  There is just something about that hotel that I love.  It grew on me, its not my typical style.  

Oh yeah, the pedometer QOTD
I do have one, I only use it to measure my distance when I alter my usual route.  I will have to start using it more.

So, update on the new Bose product.  It was announced on Tuesday, it is called the Video Wave.  It is a 46" Television with a full surround sound speaker system (16 speakers) and Full bass module (think sub woofer) built inside.  It is essentially a home theater and tv in one.  It has some really new amazing technology inside, and it is really the first of its kind.  It is very expensive, but well worth it.  Its very cool, but you really have to see/hear it to really get it.

This week has been so hectic, my schedule is very messed up.  I haven't done so well with the Healthy Habits this week.  In fact, I made an executive decision to take a week's vacation from P90x.  This is my easy week anyway, mostly yoga & stretch.  I just don't have the time this week.  I am still walking, but I had a bad day on Tuesday.  I had the day off AND I DID NO EXERCISE.  I just was in a funk.  I didn't have the energy, the rain was nasty and I just couldn't do it.  I have been maintaining my calories, but my eating habits are just thrown off too.  Due to closing at work too many days and eating out more than usual, I really haven't got my fruits & veggies in as much as I'd like.  (tonight I will!)  I have lost one pound this week so far, and I feel like I am just holding on with maintaining.  Luckily I have my calorie counting down, so I haven't done too much harm to my diet.

I guess what I'm saying is I just need to vent.  I can't wait for this crazy scheduling at work to be over, and getting ready for a huge Halloween Party isn't helping.  I decided to take an extra walk this morning, in addition to my planned walk tonight.  It felt great, I think I might try this more often when time allows.  Hopefully it will also boost me past that one pound lost, and help me meet my goal of losing 10lbs for September.  I am sooo close!


----------



## MacG

Thanks for the  and ideas related to my strange rash. I think I figured it out  after talking to my DH who helps me fold the laundry. This is what happened...I'm really allergic to grass. SO allergic that I have my DH take his clothes off in the laundry room after he cuts the lawn. I don't know what I was thinking (I wasn't) but I washed his lawn cutting clothes with my pjs. DH said he thought it was strange that my pjs were in the same load as his lawn clothes. Anyway I think the pjs picked up the grass and that's what caused the rash. I'm hoping that I can just wash and rinse them a few times to get the grass pollen out. CRAZY 


I'm in the rainy boat weather area too. Just got a message that DD(6) soccer is cancelled tonight.....I'm so glad the coach let us know so early, now I don't have to worry about making the decision. 

Kim


----------



## liesel

I'm about 15 pages behind, but I thought I'd do a quick post to let everyone know I'm still here.  Last week was very busy with the three birthdays (DH, DS, and DD) and this week they are all sick.  I've been taking care of them on top of all the usual craziness.  I've been taking Airborne and haven't gotten sick so far, I hope it continues.  

Anyway, all I'll have time for tomorrow morning is a quick weigh in and PMing my results because I am flying to CA for the weekend!!  I'm visiting a friend and we are having a girls weekend.  We'll be going to the beach and DL!  I can't wait (although I've got a little guilt about leaving everyone, which I am trying to shake off, this is the first time I've ever done this).  I am definitely sending in my results because I am down 1.5 so far this week and will most likely lose a little more for tomorrow (its water I know, but the hard work from a couple of weeks ago is finally going to pay off!).

I'm off to take DD to kindergarten and go to the doctor for a follow up thyroid blood test.  I'll check in later!


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Today is a bit crazy.  I have to pick up DS at school at 12:30 for a 2pm doctors appointment at the Dartmouth-Hitchcock in Lebanon.  Then I will drive straight home, get DS into his soccer gear, grab DD and her swim gear, drive him to the soccer field (they play in the rain, unless there is lightning), race her to swim practice.  If DH is running late I will need to fly back to the soccer field to watch part of the game and get DS at the end, and then return to the Y to pick up DD.  I'll probably log about 5+ hours of driving today, when all is said and done.  While I love my house, I HATE living in the boondocks!!



I used to work at DHMC.  All 3 of my boys were born there and that is where we go for all of our healthcare needs.  Hunter even had his brain surgery there last year.  It is a very good facility.  We only live 20 minutes from there so it is much easier for us.


----------



## Connie96

Alright... Riddle me this, Batman... What is WRONG with this picture?!?!??

I'm in a funk and eating like an idiot and I feel like crapola. So, to feel better, I KEEP eating under the maniac delusion that if I just keep shoveling it in, somehow I'm going to "get it out of my system" today and miraculously wake up sane again tomorrow morning. 

And, even as I'm writing this, I'm trying to think whose candy bowl I can raid where no one will see me...

I need therapy. Seriously. This behavior cannot indicate anything other that complete psychosis.

Oh. And now I have to go to a meeting. Yeah. That'll help with the sanity!


----------



## 50sjayne

Was feeling really guilty about missing my workout again today and decided to just go ride my bike on the river bike trail while we still have some nice weather left!




> Susan, watch that kitty door at night. I know someone who's kitty brought home a friend through the kitty door in the middle of the night . . . Mr. Skunky! Mr. Skunky was not happy to be trapped in the house. It was not pretty.



Oh noooo! Our friends live by the Mckenzie river and their kitties have brought in snakes--aaahhh! 


QUOTD:
Well I don't know DW but at Disneyland...it would have to be money I could _only posibly spend on a hotel room_. Grand Californiam of course. I've heard they have this fancy pirate room for an ungodly amount of money.


----------



## my3princes

Today has been wonky to say the least.  Colby(my youngest) got up at 4 AM.  He had already been awake for an hour   Of course I was exhausted when the alarm went off at 6:15 and Colby was tired by then too.  Decided to keep him home.  Hunter (middle son) got up about an hour after he went to bed last night complaining of a tummy ache.  He was still complaining when I woke him up this morning.  So he stayed home today too.  We spent a lot of time sleeping today and with all the rain it was a great day for it.  I ate a bowl of cereal for breakfast and had a sandwich thin with peanut butter and fluff for lunch.  Otherwise no snacks or anything.  I should be within my points today.  Of course I still don't feel great, being off schedule has a way of doing that to me.  I did apply for one job this morning so I'm happy about that.  I checked the status of a couple of other jobs that I have applied for an those are still "being processed"  some I applied for several weeks ago


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> Question of the Day If you had an unllimited amount of money to spend just one night in DW, where would you stay?



Only a moment to post today...I had to think about this. It's going to be hard to top standing in Stormalong Bay watching the fireworks go off over Epcot, so I guess I'd stay at the YC, CL. I like the idea of the castle view, but CR leaves me cold and I think I'm intimidated by GF! 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

Had chicken gorditas for dinner. I had a cup of green tea before that and I'm drinking more water now. Heading down shortly to do the elliptical again.

If anyone is interested in seeing me running the 5K from this past weekend, go to

www.littletonroadrace.org and click on 5K gallery...I'm photo 373 coming in to the finish line.


----------



## lisah0711

A big thank you to donac for coaching this week!    I loved all the Disney questions.  

Welcome to our new coach starting tomorrow, pjlla!  

Thanks to everyone who coaches -- we couldn't do a BL challenge without you!  

*Cam,* 8.6 is so far is super!  

*pjlla,* hope your stomach feels better soon!  

*tggrrstarr,* thanks for sharing the big news about the new Bose product.  We have a Bose home theater system -- we don't use it the way that is intended because if someone turns it up, someone else is ususally yelling "turn that down!"    Good job on getting in an extra walk.

*Liesel,* have a great time at DL!  

*Connie96,*  hope that you get your mojo back soon. 



50sjayne said:


> Oh noooo! Our friends live by the Mckenzie river and their kitties have brought in snakes--aaahhh!



 

*Deb,* hope that everyone starts to feel better soon!  

*Maria,* I'm not a fan of the Contemporary either except for the convenience of the monorail. 

*Tracey,* you look marvelous!  

Can you believe we are just finishing our fourth week of this challenge we are already up to 100 pages?!?  We are a chatty bunch!  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Sorry I dont have time for replies but just wanted to check in.

I took the time to make a food plan for meals for bfast, lunch and dinner.  I am heading to the store to get the essentials.  My wonderful mom has offered to loan me money until I get paid next week.  We had so much stuff go on in the past two weeks that I fell really short.  I hope I get my raise soon.  We could really use it.  I still have not gotten word on my promotion date.  Hopefully soon!

I am excited that I finally feel in control of my eating again.  I guess I wasnt totally off plan like you all said but I now feel more focused again.

I am hoping to have even a little loss again tomorrow.  I think if I could just go to the bathroom finally it will be a good loss.  Sorry if thats TMI.  Anyone else have issues with constipation while dieting.  I really think I just need to add more fiber.  I know I dont eat enough of it.

Ok well I hope everyone is well.  It is still pouring here and now getting really windy.  It also is warm and humid.  It really feels like a tropical storm.


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Lisa! I was psyched to see a photo of me near the finish line! I didn't even know my photo had been taken!!!!

I just tried out that cardio/sculpting workout I was telling you about earlier this week! I DID IT! What a great workout! It's just over 45 minutes and I am sweating more than a Jillian workout! I found it on Fios On Demand under Exercise TV, walking section. The instructor is Kris Freytag(sp). She goes back and forth between the cardio and sculpting. It was harder than I thought but I may do it in the morning tomorrow as my last chance workout before my weigh ins!

DH and DD2 are playing Lego HP and DD1 is reading a Jay Leno joke books she got at the school library today. She's hardly put it down!

I'm chugging another bottle of water and will have one more after that and maybe another cup of tea.

Eye appt went well. I don't need bifocals yet! LOL but it won't be long. He suggested that if I'm wearing my contacts and have trouble reading up close that I just get a cheap pair of bifocals at CVS to use and also not wear my glasses as much. Eyes are still pretty dilated but at least I can see better now.

Looking forward to watching Big Bang Theory tonight! It's been a long week. But I'm very proud of how I hung with it all week! Looking forward to at least a 2 pound loss especially after tonight's workout! Tomorrow will be my one day of eating what I want but within reason. I will also have one drink tomorrow night. We are planning on making spicy chicken dip for supper if I can figure out the recipe like we had it the other night. I cooked up 3 chicken breasts in the oven and need to shred them. I will also use light Mexican cheese and lite or fat free cream cheese. I'm hoping to stop at the wc on Saturday morning for my protein drink before DD2s soccer game. I will also workout out everyday this weekend so I'm not having to work my butt off like I have this week! But I have to say I do feel good!!!!!


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> If you had an unllimited amount of money to spend just one night in DW, where would you stay?


Grand floridian has always been a dream of mine, but I think if I could go right now, I'd stay at the fort wilderness cabins.  I always look at them when I'm planning, but for 2 of us, it's too much money.  I do the same thing camping in maine every summer, check out the price of renting a cabin or trailer, and end up in the tent.  

Oh, I do have a pedometer somewhere that I used briefly when I thought I'd join the walk to disney challenge.  I need to get back over and use the running miles I"m keeping track of now.  


lisah0711 said:


> ACan you believe we are just finishing our fourth week of this challenge we are already up to 100 pages?!?  We are a chatty bunch!


That's exactly what I thought when I popped in here.  We do have a great bunch here.  

*Deb*So sorry about your son's permit test.  I, like cc flunked my first driving test.  I laugh about it now because what happened was the car was pulled in a space at the registry and I needed to back up and pull out of the parking lot, but I put the car in drive instead of reverse and I flunked right there.  Never left the parking lot.  It's so frustrating as a teen. Hope ds is doing ok with it.  Hope you all are able to get a good nights sleep tonight.

*CC*How was your day?  I hope you were able to meet with your friend, and maybe not have the binge as usual since you were expecting it.  Just to share I had a little binge of my own today.  Lorna doones were my nemesis at work, and a couple months ago they got rid of them as part of cost cutting measures, well today we got a big bag full of them by mistake, so I proceeded to eat 3 packages.  They tasted so good, but on package tasted as good as the 3.  Don't know why.  I was down on the scale this morning, and I thought, great I'll have another loss.  It's frustrating to sabotage ourselves, but just get up and make better choices the next day.  I'm glad to hear you're being safe with the shower and everything.  I'm sure it's gotta be so frustrating to be tied down with the foot, and I hope that these weeks pass quickly and your up and running again soon. 

*Tracey*Great race picture!!  Now, I got some great advice after my first race to write everything down how I felt that day, and to save my bib and pictures, so be sure and print that pic out.  Looks like we might be seeing you at a disney race one day.  Since DH has a solo trip planned, I think you should get to take one too.

*Pamela*Yay you!!  Good job on the treadmill!!  You did it.  Now as this weeks upcoming coach, I'm guessing you'll be logging lots of exercise minutes to set the wonderful example you always do.  

*Dona*-Thanks for coaching this week and for all the fun qotds.  

Hugs to all who are struggling.   
tomorrow is a new day and a new week, we can make it a success if we set our minds to it.  Never give up!!


----------



## tigger813

Kathy, I have made a copy of it and even posted it on fb! 

It's so blasted humid here! DH just put on the ac in the bedroom. I already put DD2s ac on earlier. Good thing we haven't taken out the acs yet!

Getting up at 5 to do the workout again! Hoping I can sleep tonight with the wind blowing!

Gotta go sign DD1 up for basketball!


----------



## jenanderson

Okay.  Are you all ready to be my therapy?  I am hoping that this is the bottom and that I will pick myself back up and get back to normal.  So here is the confession....

I am sure you have all thought I have disappeared for good...I haven't but I will say that I would love to consider it in some ways.  I was going to promise myself to come here tonight, confess my sins and then get my life back in order - including posting all the information for the HH Challenge.  Turns out my DD is sick as can be, my son didn't tell me he needed all kinds of things for school tomorrow and there is an application that I must have in tomorrow.  This is exactly how things have been going and partly why I have been missing in action.  Things have been a bit more then I seriously think I can handle at times and no...I did not get the job I interviewed for on Monday.  I keep thinking that I am strong but I am beginning to think that I have a breaking point.  I promise that I am not giving up on things but I have so not followed my plan at all and I have not run since Saturday.  I am not sure I even feel like running right now.  I used to think that running made me stronger but it is not.  

I think that I have been punishing myself all week.  In fact the day I got the call that I didn't get the job, I opened a one pound bag of licorice and ate the whole darn thing.  I knew better and I still ate every last piece.  I am normally this totally in control person who takes care of everyone - my family, my friends, my students, etc.  I am normally a very positive person who tries to help everyone else think positive.  Turns out since August, since I have had to try to find a new job, I am discovering that it is always hard to be positive.  This past week has been horrible.  As I said, I am not eating right, I am not exercising, I didn't get the job and I have felt like I am basically a loser.  Yep, I know that is not the truth when I think rationally but right now that is not happening.  

Okay, I know I am going around and around.  Basically, I am just wanting you all to know that even though I want to be here for all of you...I might not be the best at it right now.  I am sorry.  It is just that taking care of myself right now is hard.  So I hope you all forgive me if I "disappear" for a few days here and there.  I am not quitting though and I know that I can't go back because that would make me really disappointed in me.  

I am not going to say that I am done with the pity party (I know I should be).  I guess I just feel bad about things and hope you all understand.  

I will be back to post the Healthy Habits tasks for the week and such.  I have to first go check on my daughter but I will be back.

Jen


----------



## tigger813

Jen!!!!!!

You are a strong person and you can get back to where you were before! We would miss you so much if you weren't with us!!!! We all have those days when everything seems to go wrong! You know we are all here for you!

Hope your daughter feels better! That doesn't help any!!!!

More


----------



## goldcupmom

Well, I spent over an hour reading, multi-quoting, posting last night, hit submit & it crashed.  So I gave up!

But, I haven't really given up!  Just on posting!

Went to the neuromuscular massage guy on Tuesday.  INCREDIBLE!

Finished the month with 155.87 miles of walking - at 821.07 for the year.  Do you think it's possible to walk yourself shorter?  I hope not!!

DH is off tomorrow so I"m not sure if I will be online or not, or if I will make WW tomorrow.  Gonna try.  I was down yesterday morning, but with my record I'll be up tomorrow even though I've stayed OP.  Oh well.....

More later!

Head over to sign up for the October Exercise thread.  I just posted it!!


----------



## jenanderson

*Week 3 Healthy Habits Results*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the healthy habits are here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

*Statistics:*
We had 20 people try the Healthy Habits this week.
12 people reported their points for Part I
14 people committed to never giving up in part II

*Healthy Habits Weekly Participants*
brinalyn530, cclovesdis, cherry-pops, Connie96, cruisindisney, Cupcaker, Dreamer24, flipflopmom, jenanderson, keenercam, lisah0711, Michele1377, MickeyMagic, mikamah, my3princes, Octoberbride03, Rose&Mike, tggrrstarr, tigger813, Worfiedoodles

*Here are the top numbers for the Healthy Habits:*

*24-25 points*
cruisindisney (25)
Dreamer24 (24)
jenanderson (24)


*26 points*
cclovesdis
Connie96
Cupcaker
tggrrstarr

*28 points*
keenercam

*A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!*

Now on to one of my favorite parts.PRIZES!
Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (committing to yourself and posting you won't give up!). If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!

*PART 1 WINNER = cruisindisney
PART 2 WINNER = flipflopmom*

Again, congratulations to everyone who participated in the Healthy Habits last week. I hope to have as many participants report in with both points and their one small goal this week!  Please feel free to jump in at any point if you are new to the Healthy Habits!


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to our Healthy Habits Challenge*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the Healthy Habits Challenge is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

Note:  You do not have to do all parts.  You do not have to participate every week if you do not want to.  Take it slow or try it all!  Just give it a try as we work together to develop great habits for weight loss success!

Here is how our Healthy Habits Challenge will work.
*
PART ONE: *The first part of the Healthy Habits Challenge will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit. Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.
*
CONTINUED FROM OUR LAST CHALLENGE - PRIZES!: *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes! I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:* The second part of the Healthy Habits Challenge will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread. Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*HEALTHY HABITS CHALLENGE FIVE*

*PART ONE*
NOTE:  I have to first say how sorry I am!  I noticed that last week I forgot to take one task off so for any of you who get all the points...   INCREDIBLE!  I have fixed it this week so that there are only FOUR tasks.  Sorry!

Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day) 
Journaling your food each day (1 point for each day)
Find 10 minutes for yourself each day (1 point for each day)

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days drinking water
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes
XX days of journaling
XX days of finding 10 minutes for yourself

This challenge runs from Friday, October 1, 2010 to Thursday, October 7, 2010. On Friday October 8, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The Healthy Habits Challenge results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*
PART TWO*
"Don't limit yourself. Many people limit themselves to what they think they can do. You can go as far as your mind lets you. What you believe, you can achieve." ~ Mary Kay Ash

For part two of the challenge, try to do something new that you may not have thought you could.  Want to learn something new?  Try it out!  Want to run a bit further?  Get out there and try it!  Always wanted to be a belly dancer?  Find a class and try it out!  Come back here and tell us what you achieved this week!

Here's to a happy and healthy week!
Jen


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone.  Im totally bummed right now.  I went to get my yearly womens exam and I didnt get such great news.  The dr found a cyst.  Nothing thats bad right now, but it has to be kept an eye on. I just hope Im worrying for nothing and everything turns out ok.  Im just going to try to focus on having fun next week and try not to worry about it at all.

Talk about weirdness, we now have thunderstorms over here as well.  Hope everyone had a good day and rain hasnt ruined anything.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had an unllimited amount of money to spend just one night in DW, where would you stay?



 I dont know.  I have only stayed at Pop Century.   Oooo how about the dream suite at DL? 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> *Cupcaker*- I bet your so excited for your trip.  Dont worry about work....I bet another opportunity will arise.  I think a vacation to disney world is more important.  When do you leave?



I leave Sunday night.  I am taking a red eye flight.  I cant wait!



tigger813 said:


> For those new around here, I had a tree fall on our house about 2 years ago in the middle of the night so when it's windy, SLEEP DOESN'T HAPPEN!!!!



Hope its not windy tonight so you get a good sleep.

*CC*- I went to go see my grandma today...guess what she was eating???  Hope your meeting went well with your friend.

*P*- Hope you feel better tomorrow.



liesel said:


> Anyway, all I'll have time for tomorrow morning is a quick weigh in and PMing my results because I am flying to CA for the weekend!!  I'm visiting a friend and we are having a girls weekend.  We'll be going to the beach and DL!  I can't wait (although I've got a little guilt about leaving everyone, which I am trying to shake off, this is the first time I've ever done this).  I am definitely sending in my results because I am down 1.5 so far this week and will most likely lose a little more for tomorrow (its water I know, but the hard work from a couple of weeks ago is finally going to pay off!).



Have a great time! Congrats on your loss 



Connie96 said:


> Alright... Riddle me this, Batman... What is WRONG with this picture?!?!??



 Youre hilarious.  I dont think you need meetings but I know what you mean 

Jen-Lots of   Hang in there.  I know its tough right now, just know that its not going to last forever.


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> I love the "hard" quote. There's something on the news this week about people who have decided it's ok to be overweight because they are healthy. I have very mixed feelings about this, because I KNOW how much better I feel now that my weight is in normal range. I kind of look at it as a copout, but don't want to be judgmental of other people.


I have shared how very obese DH is.  Well, his cholesterol level is better than mine was.  He had to have a wellness bloodwork done for his insurance co., and it killed me. ALL his bloodwork was GREAT!  I really thought this would be his wake up call.  I don't get it.    He knows he is unhealthy, though, but when tests show mess like that, it's hard to wrap your head around!


cclovesdis said:


> It seems like a lot of us have quite a bit going on in our lives right now.  Hope everyone has the best day possible.


Thanks for all your suggestions.  Hope you are doing okay!



pjlla said:


> I am trying to cut myself some slack and remind myself of all of the GOOD choices I am making.... hopefully I can push past this feeling soon.  Thanks or your help and kind words.


Sorry P.  I know how you feel!!!!!



Octoberbride03 said:


> The weather sucks here. Lovely tropical storm is dumping buckets of rain, and i feel like a complete slug, and thus far have acted like 1.


It's been awful, and we're much farther from the coast than you are!  Hope you are okay!



cruisindisney said:


> I called the dr today to get my echo results.  It is a minor regurgitation of the tricuspid valve.  Evidently nothing they worry about.


Glad it was nothing major!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am completely burned out.


Sorry lindsay, hang in there.



lisah0711 said:


> Congrats to our all our superstars, and especially to our biggest loser, flipflopmom!
> 
> And I'm so impressed you were the WIN!ner, too!  You are rocking!    I know you feel like lots of other areas in your life are spinning out of control but this is one area where you are doing super!  Well, I survived my first last chance workout.  It was intense but not as bad as I feared.  I am unfortunately the heaviest person on my team just by eyeballing the other members.


But it sounds like you rocked it!  Good for you.  I feel....like a poser winning last week.  That's kinda why I haven't posted much.  I had a 3lb gain the week before, so I lost that and an extra pound....  Net loss of 1. But thanks.



Dreamer24 said:


> I didn't work out at all yesterday, it was raining so I didn't walk at lunch and I woke up yesterday feeling sick.


Hope you are feeling better soon!!!  This weather is so depressing!



50sjayne said:


> Green Tea- I dunno I saw it mentioned in a few posts so I thought I'd throw in my opinion on it. I actually found a bunch of the green tea supplements dumpster diving college campus during move out last year and it seemed they helped me. I think it's supposed to help your metabolism and at higher dosages help suppress your appetite.


Thanks for the info.  I might have to find some.  I think there's actually some in the cabinet!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Checking in to say I'm definitely well on the road to recovery. I slept for most of the morning, and I had a strange dream, but I feel that whatever my subconscious needed to tell me got communicated and I just feel better in general. Yesterday I was so sleepy (yeah, I know, medicine), but I also think I needed to "sleep it out" to get the thoughts I needed to me.


I love the way you processed this!  That' s so cool!



MacG said:


> I was really excited to see my name in the top 6 for last week.  Yes and last week was great but this week.....not looking so good. That seems to be my pattern though. One good week and then a few weeks of maintaining.


I'm in the same boat!  Great week, maintain a few, even a gain, then a big week.  OH WELL.  Glad you figured out the grass thing.  I would send yard work clothes through a rinse by themselves first from now on, and maybe only wash DH's clothes, and then maybe another rinse afterwards?



pinkle said:


> Hi everyone.....I am really out of the loop!  We just got home from our disney vacation  and I haven't got back into any rountine!!! No exercise and lots of sugar.


Glad you are home, and hope you had a great time!



my3princes said:


> Today seems to have gone to hell in a handbasket.  I did well this morning, but DS, 15 today had is learners permit test this afternoon, which he did not pass.  He was quite upset as was I and that was right before we went out to dinner.


I couldn't pass that test, either.  Sometimes those life lessons are hard, hope he's coping okay!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I did get a 3 mile run in tonight.  It felt good after I was done.  Lately I have been struggling to keep going.  Not sure if its the stressful work schedule thats got me tired or what.  I hope things settle down soon.  Either that or I just have to accept this crazy life I have developed for myself.


AMEN!



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  Got lots of stuff done today.  I can slowly feel my stress levels going down.  I have been feeling likely a bloaty, hungry, tired mess lately.


Glad you are feeling less stressed! HAVE A GREAT TRIP!



50sjayne said:


> After re-reading my ramblings from this morning I have decided to just keep them all in at night for awhile.


Being a pet parent can be tough!  You are a great feline mama!!!!



donac said:


> Several parents of former students came up to me and said My son/daughter wanted me to tell them how well they were doing in college. Question of the Day
> If you had an unllimited amount of money to spend just one night in DW, where would you stay?I am planning this for retirement.  I want to stay in the new Bay Lake Towers with a Magic Kingdom view.  It would have to be a lower floor because dh is nervous around heights.


What an awesome compliment!  
QOTD:  We had a MK view last year, but all MK views are not created equal.  I would stay at BLT, but in a grand villa MK view!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well I practically have to row my boat to work today.  It has been raining since 11pm last night.  Actually down pouring.  I really have no motivation to go to work today.


Motivation?  What's that?



tigger813 said:


> I'm also hoping everyone stays safe on the east coast today. We're supposed to have 50-60 mile an hour winds this afternoon and overnight tonight! Guess I won't be sleeping tonight. For those new around here, I had a tree fall on our house about 2 years ago in the middle of the night so when it's windy, SLEEP DOESN'T HAPPEN!!!! Also supposed to have heavy rain later today


YIKES!  Wind scares me, too.  We cut down a LOT of trees to avoid this.  Did it do much damage?



mikamah said:


> Gotta run, michael's have a meltdown. Have a great day.





cclovesdis said:


> Okay, so during the last challenge, I said I would post when I feel like binging and then never did. Well, I won't let that happen during this challenge. Every time I meet this person (a friend) I binge eat. Sometimes before we meet, sometimes after, and sometimes both. I cried myself to sleep knowing that I would binge today.


What about this person causes this?  That's the key to getting over it...



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone.  It has been a busy week and I have another brief in the works today.  Contrary to my body's pattern of no loss after a whoosh week, I did, in fact, lose a whopping .4 this week, bringing my 5 week total to 8.6.


That's great Cam!  Slow and steady wins the race!  



tggrrstarr said:


> This week has been so hectic, my schedule is very messed up.  I haven't done so well with the Healthy Habits this week.  In fact, I made an executive decision to take a week's vacation from P90x.  This is my easy week anyway, mostly yoga & stretch.  I just don't have the time this week.


Hope it calms down for you soon!



liesel said:


> I'm about 15 pages behind, but I thought I'd do a quick post to let everyone know I'm still here.  Last week was very busy with the three birthdays (DH, DS, and DD) and this week they are all sick.  I've been taking care of them on top of all the usual craziness.  I've been taking Airborne and haven't gotten sick so far, I hope it continues.


Sorry about all the germs.  HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!!



Connie96 said:


> I'm in a funk and eating like an idiot and I feel like crapola. So, to feel better, I KEEP eating under the maniac delusion that if I just keep shoveling it in, somehow I'm going to "get it out of my system" today and miraculously wake up sane again tomorrow morning.


I think it's another BL bug going around. 



my3princes said:


> Today has been wonky to say the least.  Colby(my youngest) got up at 4 AM.


Hope today goes better!!!



tigger813 said:


> www.littletonroadrace.org and click on 5K gallery...I'm photo 373 coming in to the finish line.


Blue shirt?  Girl, you look amazing!!!!!!!!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> I took the time to make a food plan for meals for bfast, lunch and dinner.  I am heading to the store to get the essentials.  My wonderful mom has offered to loan me money until I get paid next week.  We had so much stuff go on in the past two weeks that I fell really short.  I hope I get my raise soon.  We could really use it.  I still have not gotten word on my promotion date.  Hopefully soon!
> Anyone else have issues with constipation while dieting.  I really think I just need to add more fiber.  I know I dont eat enough of it.


YAY for mom's!!!  Carrots and coffee are my go-tos.  I do have issues occasionally 



mikamah said:


> .  It's frustrating to sabotage ourselves, but just get up and make better choices the next day.  tomorrow is a new day and a new week, we can make it a success if we set our minds to it.  Never give up!!


What is it?  HUH?  WHY??  And why can't I just eat something really bad for me like I want to, and not gain?  JUST ONCE????



jenanderson said:


> I am sure you have all thought I have disappeared for good...I haven't but I will say that I would love to consider it in some ways.   Turns out my DD is sick as can be, my son didn't tell me he needed all kinds of things for school tomorrow and there is an application that I must have in tomorrow.  *I keep thinking that I am strong but I am beginning to think that I have a breaking point*. I am normally a very positive person who tries to help everyone else think positive.  * it is always hard to be positive.*  This past week has been horrible.  Okay, I know I am going around and around.  Basically, I am just wanting you all to know that even though I want to be here for all of you...I might not be the best at it right now.  I am sorry.  I am not going to say that I am done with the pity party (I know I should be).  I guess I just feel bad about things and hope you all understand.


Jen, you don't have to always be here for us.  Let us be here for you.  It is hard to always be positive, and breaking points exist.  I know.  I hope your DD gets better quickly!  You don't have to be done with the pity party.  Pity away.  GET IT OUT!!  If you don't feel like posting, which I haven't lately, either, we understand.  Check in, don't give up.  When you are ready, you can pull it together.  I had to decide to take some time from the hard core weight loss, b/c it was too much on my plate.  Running does make you stronger.  Physically.  It can help you mentally, too.  But it's not a cure all.  Getting in time for a run was stressing me more than it was helping.  You have a lot to deal with emotionally.  You know what you need to do, so I'm not going to tell you.  When you decide you are ready, it will happen.  You've come soooo far this year.  Imagine how you would be handling this if you were the same person as you were in Jan?  Because, you are not.  You are healthier, stronger, and a success story.  DO YOU HEAR ME?  You are a wonderful person, having a hard time right now.  It's okay to feel how you feel.  You motivate me in so many ways, just in how you have pushed yourself beyond what you thought your limits were in the past.  Your identity is not tied to that bag of licorice.  YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!



goldcupmom said:


> I was down yesterday morning, but with my record I'll be up tomorrow even though I've stayed OP.  Oh well.....


Glad you checked it.  You are just amazing with all your exercise!



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  Im totally bummed right now.  I went to get my yearly womens exam and I didnt get such great news.  The dr found a cyst.  Nothing thats bad right now, but it has to be kept an eye on.


MAke sure they keep an eye on it.  Don't let it get bad!


----------



## tigger813

WOOHOO!!!! Either it wasn't super windy or I slept through it last night!!!!

Got up and did that Cardio/sculpt workout again! Man, that's a killer workout! Going to squeeze in a quick 30 minute workout after DD1 gets on the bus. After DD2 gets on the bus it's off for my weigh in at the wc and then a trip to the grocery store and then a quick run back here to take care of groceries and then my first time volunteering in DD2s kindergarten class for 45 minutes. Then I'll head over to work for a little while to see if I'm needed and then home to bake chocolate chip cookies with the girls. Also need to run to the toy store to get a b'day present for DD2s friend's party tomorrow immediately following soccer. I hope to squeeze in my 5K at some point this afternoon. Grey's and Private wasn't on demand yet this morning so that's why I did the cardio workout. I do have it recorded in the bedroom so no worries!

I'll check back in later this afternoon!


----------



## cclovesdis

Uh, good morning. I have no idea what I'm doing up this early. I am exhausted already and feel like I could fall asleep at any minute. Given the last few nights, I'm guessing I woke up a bunch of times throughout the night. I would love to be able to reply to everyone, but I only have a few minutes and then I am going to try to fall back to sleep.



mikamah said:


> *CC*How was your day?  I hope you were able to meet with your friend, and maybe not have the binge as usual since you were expecting it.  Just to share I had a little binge of my own today.  Lorna doones were my nemesis at work, and a couple months ago they got rid of them as part of cost cutting measures, well today we got a big bag full of them by mistake, so I proceeded to eat 3 packages.  They tasted so good, but on package tasted as good as the 3.  Don't know why.  I was down on the scale this morning, and I thought, great I'll have another loss.  It's frustrating to sabotage ourselves, but just get up and make better choices the next day.  I'm glad to hear you're being safe with the shower and everything.  I'm sure it's gotta be so frustrating to be tied down with the foot, and I hope that these weeks pass quickly and *your up and running *again soon.
> 
> Thanks Kathy! I didn't eat nearly as much as I usually do and I planned for it. I guess you can't call it a binge because I remained in control the entire time. Dinner last night was 4 baby carrots and 4 strawberries. My parents were really good about the whole thing. They didn't ask too many questions and since I looked sick, they rolled with it. Thanks for sharing about your day.  My foot is doing better. Since I'm up (for now), I'll probably do the same thing I did yesterday, so shower before my mom leaves. Nice pun, btw.



 Jen. I'm sorry about the job.  I interviewed for a position last week and did not get it. I guess what I am saying is that I understand, at least about the job search. You are definitely not a loser. I don't have kids so I can't say much in the regard. Hope DD is feeling better this morning. 

Cupcaker:  I hope that you are able to enjoy your trip. 

Thanks for the laugh. Someone is supposed to pick my grandmother up from a few days in rehab for some type of surgery she had. I'm pretty sure she drove the nurses, therapists, etc. nuts there. 

My meeting starated off okay. I left pretty frustrated with my friend and really don't (and didn't/wasn't planning on) want to meet with her again. It looks like we have many more meetings to go. I'm helping her with some kind of project.

Well, while I was posting replies, the phone rang. Yes, it rang at 6:20 in the morning. My sister called. Now, it is early and I have sensitive ears. I was not exactly thrilled. My mom went off on me about how I don't have any patience and how I should never have become a special education teacher. Thanks mom. I am still crying. I have a feeling today is going to be a long day.


----------



## tigger813

Taryn- 2 holes in the roof! Never woken up screaming before! Scared the crap out of DH who yelled, "nothing hit the house!" To which I replied, something definitely hit the house! Kids slept through it and then we had to move to the other end of the house while the fire dept and builder inspector came! Luckily we didn't lose power but got next to no sleep after that!

And yes, that's me in the blue shirt. I bought that especially for the race and I use it everyday for my workouts! I love it!

Have a great day everyone! Wind id picking up here again and the acorns are crashing to the ground and on top of our cars!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday to Redwalker!!!!!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

flipflopmom said:


> I have shared how very obese DH is.  Well, his cholesterol level is better than mine was.  He had to have a wellness bloodwork done for his insurance co., and it killed me. ALL his bloodwork was GREAT!  I really thought this would be his wake up call.  I don't get it.    He knows he is unhealthy, though, but when tests show mess like that, it's hard to wrap your head around!



My dh isn't obese, but he thinks he's invincible and doesn't watch what he eats, doesn't exercise often.  It's frustrating when you're trying to adapt a healthier lifestyle and they are eating chips at 10 at night!   Just because the bloodwork looks ok, doesn't mean someone doesn't have health problems.  My mom, who is one of the fittest people I know, has had two heart attacks in the last couple of years.  90 % blockage each time.  The last one was a week after her tests results showed she was in excellent health. 

I know nagging isn't the way to go about it, but how do you get your dh on board with you?  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## cclovesdis

I never fell back to sleep, but that's okay. I found some things to do today that will definitely keep me busy. A few replies and then it's time to go back to writing my father a grocery list. I can't wait to be able to do that again! 

Thanks Taryn! Glad that you checked in.  Has the rain stopped? Hoping if it has were you are, it'll stop soon here. I posted earlier how mixed last night's meeting was. I don't know what it is that makes me so nervous. She has assured me time and time again that it doesn't have to be perfect, but for some reason I can't wrap my finger around that. Duh. I'm a perfectionist, or at least I am to be one. That's for the question. You are great at getting me thinking...and laughing. 

Interesting about DH...I'll post more below.



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! Either it wasn't super windy or I slept through it last night!!!!
> 
> Got up and did that Cardio/sculpt workout again! Man, that's a killer workout!



to both! I checked out your picture (finally). You look great! 

What an experience you had with that other storm.  Was that during some type of tropical thing? Or one of our New England type things? You know, 'Nor Easters, ice storms, we even had something come through called a microburst-heard that term that day and never again.



momof2gr8kids said:


> I know nagging isn't the way to go about it, but how do you get your dh on board with you?  Anyone have any ideas?



I am 26 and living with my parents. With the whole "respect your elders" thing, the best I can do is make suggestions for meals. I did manage to get them to use ground turkey breast for tacos instead of ground beef. The seasoning helps, especially with tacos, and in general. I'll take crushed tomatoes, tomato paste, and diced tomatoes and make homeade sauce in an hour. That is a lot less points/calories than a jar of a sauce and makes me feel less guilty about having pasta. I guess what I'm saying is that little things do make a difference.

Also, here's something else, on Wednesday night I made dinner in stages. I cooked up the broccoli after lunch and then used a slotted spoon to remove the stalks. This allowed me to reuse the water to boil the whole wheat pasta. I figured the pasta would absorb some of the nutrients. Then when my dad came home I started the sauce. (Unfortunately, it had to be a jar-obviously not my usual, but did fit into my day and I had known this ahead of time). I did jazz up the sauce with a can of diced tomotoes, a can of pre-sliced black olives, and a fresh bell pepper, plus some seasonings. While this was heating, I warmed up 1 cup of broccoli and 2 cups of pasta for each one of us. I also heated the meat in the oven during this time. My parents were "served" pre-plated meals. A small piece of fish (breaded and fried-this was leftovers, I had my own piece of meat that was not breaded or fried) topped with some sauce and a bit of cheese, 1 cup of broccoli, and 2 cups of whole wheat pasta. When my dad finished his plate, he said something about how much pasta I reheated. I told him just what was on your plate and that there was plenty more he could reheat. His response was, "No, I'm pretty full." I have never seen my father eat that little pasta. So, long story not so short, try some things out. You'd be amazed what works.


----------



## tigger813

Woohoo! Another 1.2 pound loss for the week! Hoping to double that this week! I'm just going to have to be really good this weekend if I want to make that goal and with my parents arrival on Sunday it will be a challenge. I do plan on giving them times I plan on working out downstairs. I can do some upstairs but I want to keep doing the elliptical everyday. I hope to get in at least 2 miles this afternoon.

Jen- Can I use my running a 5K last week as my part two for HH this week? I've never been a runner so this was quite an accomplishment for me! I like the part 1 stuff as I do each of those daily anyways!

Went to the grocery store this morning after DD2 got on the bus. I thought I had better before the downpours started! I succeeded in getting most of the things on the list. I was a few minutes late volunteering in DD2s class but it was fun. DD2 actually read 4-5 pages on Goldilocks to me by herself. Now why won't she do that at home. Right after I got to school it started pouring.

I didn't get in a 2nd workout this morning as I just didn't feel like being rushed. I did stop at the wellness center and again the scale is consistent with mine. 

We're having spicy chicken dip for supper. I have baked chicken with nothing added that I will soak in Frank's hot sauce. Then I will mix it with 1/3 less fat creme cheese and bake it with reduced fat Mexican cheese on top. We'll have it with tortilla chips. I bought pork chops for sometime this weekend and 93% ground beef. Going to go to the Omaha Steak Co. next week to stock up on meats. They have some good specials going right now.

Going to read some other threads while I have the time. Have a great day!


----------



## cruisindisney

WOO HOO!!  I can't believe I won the healthy habits drawing!

Whoever recommended fast food to kick my plateau, I think you were right.  Had taco bell this week (which gave me a headache, btw) and FINALLY had a weight loss this week.  SO happy!  Now I just need to keep going.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Weighed in down .2 so that makes up a teeny portion of what I gained last week. 

I've been kinda slacking with reading.  I've been feeling kinda blah.  I have a job interview today so hopefully that goes well and leads to a job.  I really NEED something, anything. 

This afternoon I will be spending some time making a menu and shopping list, at least for dinners. Tomorrow I'll be doing some grocery shopping.  Yahy!  We don't have much food left hence my "breakfast" of a can of chicken noodle soup.  It was left over from my stomach issue I had weeks ago. I can't stand canned soup so its really been sitting. Gotta eat something so my mind is off my rumbling tummy for my interview in an hour and a half or so.  It was this or dry cereal(no milk) and that is not my thing like Zoe can do, and prefers. 

I'll have a busy weekend planned with friends.  Having a fun night out at a western town will be riding a "haunted" train and maybe a haunted house.  Will be out on my feet and walking so that is some "exercise" and Sunday going to the mini water park pool for their last week of open swim.  Well the last day is actually the 9th they are open all next week for fall break.  Of course its in another city and their fall break is different from ours.  I still have our pool for awhile.  Its supposed to have one of them heated but in 7 years we've never seen that happen so won't hold my breathe. At least our high temps remaining in the 100s has helped keep the water warm enough.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Please be sure and PM those weights to LuvBaloo and HH numbers to jenanderson today!

Congratulations to all our healthy habits participants and winners!  

I'm sure pjlla will be on soon with the QOTD.  Hope she didn't have problems with the storm.

I'm happy to say I'm down 2 pounds for a total of 10 for the month and this challenge!    Hoping to lose a tad more before my weigh in on Monday for my other BL challenge.  It is good to have the weigh ins separate -- no slacking in between!

*Lindsay,* good job on the planning!  

*Tracey,* please share your chicken dip recipe when you figure it out!  

*Kathy,* sorry about the Lorna Doones incident but it doesn't sound like it was too bad!  

*jenanderson,*  Hang in there!

*Julie,* sorry about the poofing posts!    I've had a couple of those this week and even used cut and paste and still lost 'em.    I'm so impressed with your mileage!  

*Cupcaker,*  sorry about your cyst.  Hope it goes away soon.  



flipflopmom said:


> I have shared how very obese DH is.  Well, his cholesterol level is better than mine was.  He had to have a wellness bloodwork done for his insurance co., and it killed me. ALL his bloodwork was GREAT!  I really thought this would be his wake up call.  I don't get it.    He knows he is unhealthy, though, but when tests show mess like that, it's hard to wrap your head around!



, Taryn, it is frustrating but unfortunately it is something they have to figure out and do for themselves.  

*CC,* .  I'm sure your Mom is a nice person but when I hear some of the things that she says I would like to give her a kick in the behind!  



momof2gr8kids said:


> I know nagging isn't the way to go about it, but how do you get your dh on board with you?  Anyone have any ideas?



Let me know when you figure that one out!  



cruisindisney said:


> WOO HOO!!  I can't believe I won the healthy habits drawing!



Congratulations!



Zoesmama03 said:


> Weighed in down .2 so that makes up a teeny portion of what I gained last week.



Down is down!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## keenercam

JenA -- Sending you huge hugs, sweetie. You are such a strong, accomplished woman.  I know this is such a stressful time for you and I have been where you are (I was out of work for 4 months with overwhelming financial obligations) and I am convinced that the job I ended up in (and am still in 19 years later) was some kind of reward for doing something amazing in another life, like rescuing hundreds of orphans from a burning building or something.  Although I couldn't see it while I was unemployed and scared, I realized later that my patience paid off and the right opportunity was waiting for me.  I really, really hope that you understand that your inability thus far to find a new job has NOTHING to do with your abilities and everything to do with the economy and circumstances beyond your control.    

Hi to everyone else! Just a quick fly-by check in for me. It has been a long, busy (and sometimes stressful) week with commitments every night.  I wish I'd carved more time out for exercise, but I just couldn't make it happen.  

Last night was DS17's ring Mass (he goes to an all boys Catholic high school) and I had a really hungry day and a difficult evening.  I guess did pretty well considering we didn't get to the diner for dinner until well after 9. I didn't eat any of the desserts at the post-Mass reception, so by the time we got to the diner, we were all so hungry!! Andrew wanted to order the sampler platter and I was too weak from hunger to resist. LOL! I didn't order New England clam chowder (my weakness and they are known for it there), and I stuck with a green salad w/grilled chicken breast for my dinner to make up for the appetizer. 

From the platter, I ate 1 1/2 chicken tenders, one wing and 2 potato skins (bacon & cheddar, YUM!). I ate the hard boiled egg whites from my salad (I was craving protein) and only a couple bites of the chicken and LOTS of the salad. I didn't use any dressing, either. All of that was more than enough to satisfy me and I was able to resist ordering dessert. I did eat another chocolate covered strawberry at home. All in all, it wasn't too disastrous. I know what I could have done better but I'm not beating myself up over it.  And I only went over my points by 4 for the day, so I am calling that a victory for me. 

I had a really rough physical therapy session this morning. I warmed up on the Precor rather than the elliptical because the arc of motion is different on the Precor and it is really challenging for my knee.  After my 10 minutes on it I was dripping sweat. ICK!  I tried lots of new things to challenge my knee and worked much harder on some older exercises including using 8 pound weights on my straight leg lifts (I was using 3 pounds last week). As a consequence, I am in pain now and am hoping that I can actually do my 4 mile walk tomorrow morning (still hoping to make it to the finish line of the 1/2 marathon in January) and a 5k walk that Weight Watchers is sponsoring locally on Sunday morning. Going for more of a calorie burn this week than what I managed last week. 

Howard will be away this weekend doing a 1/2 marathon with some WISHers and I am staying home to be at Andrew's band competition.  I am trying to figure out whether it will be easier to stay OP with Howard gone or not. LOL!  I hope to cook a bunch of foods (chili, veggie soup, chicken breast) for next week, too.

Hoping to catch up with everyone this weekend.  Happy Friday, my loser friends!


----------



## lisah0711

, Cam.  Sorry for the rough workout.  Did your knee send that trainer a hate text?   I think that you did great last night at your event!  

I think pjlla may be sick or having internet problems so I am going to post a little bonus QOTD for us from the QOTD archive (it's a life saver, corinnak!):

*Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?* 

The thing that is working for me this challenge in a substantial increase in my activity level.  I feel strong and can see some great changes.  I do feel myself starting to want to go off track with my eating.  I am going to have to be careful that I don't undo all my hard work with some bad food choices.


----------



## 50sjayne

tigger813 said:


> Taryn- 2 holes in the roof! Never woken up screaming before! Scared the crap out of DH who yelled, "nothing hit the house!" To which I replied, something definitely hit the house! Kids slept through it and then we had to move to the other end of the house while the fire dept and builder inspector came! Luckily we didn't lose power but got next to no sleep after that!
> 
> And yes, that's me in the blue shirt. I bought that especially for the race and I use it everyday for my workouts! I love it!
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Wind id picking up here again and the acorns are crashing to the ground and on top of our cars!!!!!



Wow-- scary!

Had a great bike ride-- found a house that was putting up their Halloween stuff-- it's cool. Would have never seen it 'cept there was a detour for the bike path. Gonna have to take husband and kid back when they have more up. I love talking to fellow Halloween junkies too lol. Had a lovely ride except I obviously need to be doing it more as I was feeling it...
On the way back I surmised it was the end of the month so might as well do a quick run through of some ritzy apt.s by the river there and sure enough there was a big moving van and I found a lot of stuff in the dumpster there. I only had my bike basket so I could only take a little-- it's a dang shame what people waste. I rescued a really nice wool lined jacket to donate to salvation army because it's too small for me, a leather purse-- it's new and trendy looking and there was 30 cents in it lol. 2 beautiful summer dresses-- one with a price tag on it still-- $30 and a white angora blend turtleneck which I wear at work in the winter as I work in a meat dept. I might go back there today-- with my big grocery tote....there was books-- beautiful new looking books but nothing I was interested in and the dang purse took up most my basket. Thought I'd take a picture of my mini-haul-- the purse is Wilsons leather, forgot the turtleneck oh well- pretty standard.





I did another maintain but on the higher side of it-- not what I want. Gonna have to get more aggressive about the exercise I guess-- been slackin'.


----------



## goldcupmom

Down 1 lb this morning.  I'll take it!  Down .8 at WW, which leaves me officially 17.4 to lose there to make goal.  Wish their scale was the same as mine - only 14.8 here. (Did I REALLY just say ONLY?  When 14.8 lbs takes me like  a year to lose?  Oh well, I won't quit!)  The encouraging thing is that I broke the 155 mark this morning....154.8(at home)!  I'm officially (well, temporarily, at least) in the lower 150s!  Last time I was 155 was in 1990 - when I literally cried every day getting dressed because I was so FAT!  Amazing how perspective changes!

Hard morning to stay on track here.  I got about 5 hours sleep, made DD18 breakfast, drove her to catch the bus to UNM as we ran late, got home & walked Sashi 4.58, then went to wash the pan from breakfast as DS21 came up from waking up & he asked what happened to my stove.  The glass top apparently broke as it cooled.  Just what I need, another expense!  Fortunately, we have home warranty and they sent someone out ($60) only to find that they haven't made replacement parts for this stove since Jan. 2005.  So now have to wait to see how much the ins. will pay towards replacement.  Sigh......But I've not stress eaten, so that is good!

To whomever mentioned Chobani on here....!  I recognized the name in Costco & bought a pack.  LOVE IT!!  And I HATED all the other greek yogurts I tried.

Off to get some more done....and to update Exercise Challenge


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone.  I hope people are safe and dry.  It is down to a drizzle here.  We had very little water in the basement so that was a big plus.  

The power went out last night and the flashing light to the clock woke me up.  I set the clock with the clock on my pedometer.  The alarm went off and I got up and went downstairs and looked at the clock on the tv.  SURPRISE I was an hour late.  I never set my pedometer when we sprung ahead last spring.  Luckily it is Friday and we both wear jeans to work on friday so we were still on time for work.

Just want to send a big hug  to jenanderson.  

I need to go and get somethings done.  Will be back later.


----------



## cclovesdis

Just a quick post. Good day so far. Well, it was until I started typing this. My mom started in again. I am now crying. I didn't eat lunch and don't feel like dinner. Okay, and I thought that was a good day?

I was going to post some replies, but my dad just came home. Need to run and pretend like everything is perfect


----------



## goldcupmom

cclovesdis said:


> Just a quick post. Good day so far. Well, it was until I started typing this. My mom started in again. I am now crying. I didn't eat lunch and don't feel like dinner. Okay, and I thought that was a good day?
> 
> I was going to post some replies, but my dad just came home. Need to run and pretend like everything is perfect



 CC!  Chin up!  You can do this!  You are incredibly strong and resilient!


----------



## JOANNEL

Hi all,

Haven't been very good on the exercise this week. They gym is closed due to the miami heat practicing. I also had a funeral to go to today so not in the mood. I am down 1.5 so I will take it. Only two weeks until vacation. I wanted to get more off, but oh well.

Happy friday all.


----------



## Michele1377

Sorry I have not been able to get to the boards this week - work really strangled me and then I had a pretty bad upper respiratory thing for most of te week as well. I am starting to feel better, but will never catch up on the posts!
Weighed in this morning, will be sending it off to LuvBaloo in a minute - up 0.4. I have to make a much better effort to journal my food this week - 
I am leving on a camping trip with my middle daughters Girl Scout troop in the morning, and won't be home until Sunday afternoon - 
Have a great weekend everone, congrats to all the losers!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Gotta just do a quick post tonight -- had the family dental check-up and now my evening begins..dh needs the computer so, I'm kicked off...

Just wanted to send *JenA* (and everyone else having a rough time) all the support I can mentally muster (did you feel it?!), and tell you to hang in there. Things can only get better...(ooh, a Howard Jones song!) Bonus points if you are now laughing! 

Maria


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Jen, you don't have to always be here for us.  Let us be here for you.  It is hard to always be positive, and breaking points exist.  I know.  I hope your DD gets better quickly!  You don't have to be done with the pity party.  Pity away.  GET IT OUT!!  If you don't feel like posting, which I haven't lately, either, we understand.  Check in, don't give up.  When you are ready, you can pull it together.  I had to decide to take some time from the hard core weight loss, b/c it was too much on my plate.  Running does make you stronger.  Physically.  It can help you mentally, too.  But it's not a cure all.  Getting in time for a run was stressing me more than it was helping.  You have a lot to deal with emotionally.  You know what you need to do, so I'm not going to tell you.  When you decide you are ready, it will happen.  You've come soooo far this year.  Imagine how you would be handling this if you were the same person as you were in Jan?  Because, you are not.  You are healthier, stronger, and a success story.  DO YOU HEAR ME?  You are a wonderful person, having a hard time right now.  It's okay to feel how you feel.  You motivate me in so many ways, just in how you have pushed yourself beyond what you thought your limits were in the past.  Your identity is not tied to that bag of licorice.  YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!




JEN ITA w/taryn.  You dont have to always be positive and hide how your really feeling.  Let it all out thats what we are here for as your support.   




cclovesdis said:


> Well, while I was posting replies, the phone rang. Yes, it rang at 6:20 in the morning. My sister called. Now, it is early and I have sensitive ears. I was not exactly thrilled. My mom went off on me about how I don't have any patience and how I should never have become a special education teacher. Thanks mom. I am still crying. I have a feeling today is going to be a long day.



CC Im so sorry you have to be subjected to this.  No mom/parent should treat there child like that.  You are amazing and I am sure you are an amazing teacher.  Dont let anyone else tell you otherwise.



tigger813 said:


> Taryn- 2 holes in the roof! Never woken up screaming before! Scared the crap out of DH who yelled, "nothing hit the house!" To which I replied, something definitely hit the house! Kids slept through it and then we had to move to the other end of the house while the fire dept and builder inspector came! Luckily we didn't lose power but got next to no sleep after that!



Wow that sounds scary.  I hope all is ok at your house.  You looked great at your race by the way I forgot to comment to you before.



tigger813 said:


> We're having spicy chicken dip for supper.


That sounds yummy.  We make a buffalo chicken dip that sounds similar except our version has some more fat.  I am going to try it your way next time.



keenercam said:


> From the platter, I ate 1 1/2 chicken tenders, one wing and 2 potato skins (bacon & cheddar, YUM!). I ate the hard boiled egg whites from my salad (I was craving protein) and only a couple bites of the chicken and LOTS of the salad. I didn't use any dressing, either.



Cam I think you did great with your choices.  Sometimes you have to treat your taste buds a bit.  I could have seen that going alot worse.  You did the right thing by having salad.  Good job.  Hope the knee is feeling better.



lisah0711 said:


> :*Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?*



I have not done all that great this challenge so far.  I did loose a few inches but only a few lbs.  I really looked back and noticed I am not being as conscious of what I am putting into my mouth.   I am also only running 2x a week on average and I have not been getting in any real long runs.  I think ryan starting school and it getting dark earlier has really affected that.  

So yesterday I decided to plan out my meals and stick to the plan.  So far its working.  I also decided that I need to get at least 20 min of exercise in a day so when I dont get out to run I will do zumba or wii active at home.  Im going to start this plan tomorrow.  I am hoping to see a good number next week.

My day started off by going into the basement for the kids clothes and seeing half of the basement flooded.  I tried to sop up as much as I could and I turned on the dehumidifier.  I had a meeting to get to by 730am.  I got half way to where I needed to get on the highway and the road was closed due to flooding.  I then had to back track 20min out of my way to a different entrance to the highway.  I was 10 min late.  Then I met with my boss and really thought he would give me details of my upcoming promotion.  date/pay etc.  Nope we talked about other stuff and never mentioned it.  A few weeks ago he told me by early Oct.  Ok well we are at 10/1.  I am getting really impatient.  I have been waiting for this for years.  It was promised to me 3 years ago but then I was told it couldnt happen because of the economy.  I am hoping all the waiting means its a really big pay increase. wishful thinking.

I made scallops, baked pot, and veggies for dinner.  It was yummy!  My dh has decided to jump on my bandwagon now which is great but I have to count his points for him and tell him what to eat.  As if I dont have enough things to do.

We also had a family bowling tournament on Wii tonight.  The kids love it.  I actually won for a change.

Now I am heading off to bed.

Sorry for the book I guess I am just extra chatty tonight.


----------



## jenanderson

Tracey, Jeanette, Taryn, CC, Lisa, Cam, Dona and Maria - You guys are all the best.  Everything you all posted did make me feel better even though things are still just hard right now.  Thanks for always being there when I need it!  



Cupcaker said:


> The dr found a cyst.  Nothing thats bad right now, but it has to be kept an eye on. I just hope Im worrying for nothing and everything turns out ok.  Im just going to try to focus on having fun next week and try not to worry about it at all.



I have have had several cysts.  They are no fun and can cause you to worry but you are right to just focus on having fun because they normally turn out to be nothing.  



flipflopmom said:


> ou are healthier, stronger, and a success story.  DO YOU HEAR ME?  You are a wonderful person, having a hard time right now.  It's okay to feel how you feel.  You motivate me in so many ways, just in how you have pushed yourself beyond what you thought your limits were in the past.  Your identity is not tied to that bag of licorice.  YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!



Taryn - Thanks.  Like all the others...your post means so much to me.  I really needed to read your post several times.  I know that you have so much going on right now too so remember....YOU ARE AMAZING as well!  



tigger813 said:


> Jen- Can I use my running a 5K last week as my part two for HH this week? I've never been a runner so this was quite an accomplishment for me! I like the part 1 stuff as I do each of those daily anyways!



Absolutely!    WAY TO GO on your 5K!  I bet you felt so proud of yourself....I am proud of you!



cruisindisney said:


> WOO HOO!!  I can't believe I won the healthy habits drawing!



YEAH FOR YOU!  I love sending out the little prizes and knowing the winners are getting a bit of Disney happiness in the mail!  



Zoesmama03 said:


> I've been kinda slacking with reading.  I've been feeling kinda blah.  I have a job interview today so hopefully that goes well and leads to a job.  I really NEED something, anything.



I hope your interview went perfectly!  It seems like there are a few of us here who REALLY need jobs right now.  Sending lots of PD your way that you get good news.  



lisah0711 said:


> I'm happy to say I'm down 2 pounds for a total of 10 for the month and this challenge!    Hoping to lose a tad more before my weigh in on Monday for my other BL challenge.  It is good to have the weigh ins separate -- no slacking in between!



Lisa - You are doing so great this challenge!  I am so impressed and happy for you.  



keenercam said:


> As a consequence, I am in pain now and am hoping that I can actually do my 4 mile walk tomorrow morning (still hoping to make it to the finish line of the 1/2 marathon in January) and a 5k walk that Weight Watchers is sponsoring locally on Sunday morning.



Have you tried icing where it hurts?  I know that it really helps when I do too much.  I sometimes also need to use Motrin to help with it all.



cclovesdis said:


> Just a quick post. Good day so far. Well, it was until I started typing this. My mom started in again. I am now crying. I didn't eat lunch and don't feel like dinner. Okay, and I thought that was a good day?
> 
> I was going to post some replies, but my dad just came home. Need to run and pretend like everything is perfect



CC -   Sending lots of hugs right back to you.    It is a good thing we are all here to support one another.  I am sorry that you don't have more support at home but remember we are here.  



JOANNEL said:


> I am down 1.5 so I will take it. Only two weeks until vacation. I wanted to get more off, but oh well.



  GREAT JOB!


----------



## Cupcaker

Down .4 today.  Even though its a small loss, Im still happy about it because I didnt exercise as much or as long as I normally do.  So this leads me to my challenge:

I am scared of going up past 140. I dont know if its really being scared, but more like I refuse and hope to not go back to the 140s.  I worked so hard to get to the 130s.  Im 138 right now.  So my challenge is to still weigh under 140 when I get back from WDW.  I have printed out menus to know what I will be ordering.  I plan on having fruit for my "snacks" and drinking nothing but water.  I plan on taking healthy snacks with me so I wont be hungry and make bad choices.  I do intend on not depriving myself of the yummy goodness that can be found at WDW but to a limit.  Im taking our pedometer so I can know how many calories we burn.

So now that Ive said it, Im hoping it will happen 

Congrats to everyone surviving the month!   



cruisindisney said:


> Whoever recommended fast food to kick my plateau, I think you were right.  Had taco bell this week (which gave me a headache, btw) and FINALLY had a weight loss this week.  SO happy!  Now I just need to keep going.



Yay! Im glad you got over your plateau.  Hope its down here from now on 



Zoesmama03 said:


> I'll have a busy weekend planned with friends.  Having a fun night out at a western town will be riding a "haunted" train and maybe a haunted house.  Will be out on my feet and walking so that is some "exercise" and Sunday going to the mini water park pool for their last week of open swim.



That sounds like so much fun.  I love halloween.  My fingers are crossed for your job interview.  Have a great weekend!



lisah0711 said:


> I'm happy to say I'm down 2 pounds for a total of 10 for the month and this challenge!    Hoping to lose a tad more before my weigh in on Monday for my other BL challenge.  It is good to have the weigh ins separate -- no slacking in between!



Congratulations, thats a great loss!  Thats a good way to keep yourself in check over the weekend which can be the hardest.  



keenercam said:


> All in all, it wasn't too disastrous. I know what I could have done better but I'm not beating myself up over it.



Just holding back and not eating everything is a victory!  Great job 



lisah0711 said:


> *Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?*



What is working is having a stocked fridge and pantry so that I wont go hungry, I have healthy choices, and I can grab and go to work.  Doing the elliptical everyday is working.  Eating all my fruits and veggies is working.  But lately Ive been off track.  I think its a combination of heat, hormones, TOM, and stress that has lead me off track.  But now that all that is slowly starting to go away, I hope to get right back...once I get back from my trip.



50sjayne said:


> On the way back I surmised it was the end of the month so might as well do a quick run through of some ritzy apt.s by the river there and sure enough there was a big moving van and I found a lot of stuff in the dumpster there.



Wow I cant believe what people throw away.  I can never throw my stuff away, I always have to give my stuff to other people so that I know they are being used by someone.



goldcupmom said:


> The encouraging thing is that I broke the 155 mark this morning....154.8(at home)!  I'm officially (well, temporarily, at least) in the lower 150s!  Last time I was 155 was in 1990



Thats great!  Keep on going.  It wont be long before you break into the 140s!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My day started off by going into the basement for the kids clothes and seeing half of the basement flooded.



Oh no.  I hope there wasnt that much damage.  I think youre doing great by setting up a plan for yourself.  Getting in that extra exercise will definitely help.

Yay Jen, Im glad youre feeling better


----------



## goldcupmom

Caught up with reading, but just too all in to do replies.  I know I should, but it's been a hard day.  

After the stove issue (which I will likely be without for a week + and cost me probably $500), I got an email EOB from ins. co.   After receiving a letter from UHC saying they would pay for DDs mouth splint (TMJ), the denied it!  Of course it is already ordered special fitted - $2100 .  DH called and was told it was because the letter dated 7/20 was only good if it was done 6/28 - 7/28, but it says that NO WHERE and I called in the day after the fitting, gave them the ref. number so they could tell me what my copay would be & they never said not covered due to dates.  So now we have to appeal & pray they pay.  Said they can't because they can't approve something that was done not during the approved time frame.  Nice if they would have mentioned to us or Dr that time window & Gee, by the time we got the letter, they gave us all of about 48 hours to get in & get it done.  I am livid & sick!

Finances just keep getting worse & worse.  DH is employed & makes good money, but with 2 in college & 3 at home, there is no money.  Between lawsuit & tuition, plus everything else coming up, I'm drowning & what little savings we have is nearly gone....& that is our retirement and both 50+. Lawsuit & college + the unexpecteds last month took DH's entire pay without paying any of the normal stuff which all had to come out of savings and now all this!    ARGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

Just a bad night/day.  God is still in control & somehow it will all work out, but SUCKS!!  (I know none of you can relate....)  I've had a few bites of chocolate, but fairly in control of food.  Thankfully.....more tomorrow!

Jen, !  Hang in there!  Hardest thing to learn is we can't be everything to everyone....it's tough!!


----------



## tigger813

Good morning all!!!!!

Starting the day off right with my Greek yogurt smoothie! I was going to get up and do the elliptical but my eyes said it would have none of that. I'll work out this afternoon doing my 5K at least. I need to drink more water today. I think I got in the 48 but not much more than that. I'll have a glass in a few minutes when I finish my smoothie and my cup of green tea. 

Gonna try to control my eating today. I need to be better than yesterday. I'll probably have another smoothie at lunch time. Going to make sliders for supper on mini potato rolls. 

For those of you who asked here's the recipe I used for the spicy chicken dip.

3 chicken breasts baked in the oven with a little bit of water, shredded or chopped fine after baking

2 packages of reduced fat creme cheese

Franks's wing sauce- use as much as you want

Reduced fat Mexican shredded cheese

Mix the chicken, creme cheese and wing sauce together (I used my hand mixer to get it really well mixed). I also put a little bit of Mexican cheese in.

Spread in a 9x13 inch baking dish and top with add'l Mexican cheese.

Bake at 350 for about 15 minutes or until cheese is melted.

Use tortilla chips as your utensil!

Great party dip. We have some left for a snack today. I'll probably make a smaller one next time we make it.

Time to get my glass of water and make some tea. I'll check in again after I do my 5K at some point today. Wish I had been at Disney for their 5K this morning!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

goldcupmom said:


> Finances just keep getting worse & worse.  DH is employed & makes good money, but with 2 in college & 3 at home, there is no money.



Insurance companies really stink!  Working in a doctors office I know.  We have to fight for so many children to receive things that they truly and honestly need.  It makes no sense.

 on the financial situation.  I totally get how you feel.  Dh and I make decent money and still are having a hard time.  We have 2 kids in daycare, actually my older son is in kgarten but before/after school care cost more than my younger son who is in daycare all day.  So that on top of mortgage, car payment, etc.  It is just nutz.  I hope things settle down for you.  Hang in there.


I am off to get a 5 mile run in.  Its cool out today so it should be enjoyable.  Then I need to do some cleaning/dishes/laundry and take the boys for sunday school shoes.  They are singing in church tomorrow with their sunday school class so I have to make them look good.

Have a great Sat.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Happy Saturday!  I'm afraid that pjlla had her power knocked out in the storm or is ill because I haven't heard from her and she hasn't been on the boards since Thursday night.  I'm sending some  her way that everything is all right.    I'm more worried about her than coaching.  

So I will post another bonus QOTD from our archive while we are waiting:

*How do you plan for a successful weekend?
*

I try to have my meals planned out for the week-end.  With my new challenge I also have to be sure I have all my workouts done before the Monday deadline.  That means instead of staying home as much as I can on the week-ends, today I have to do 40 minutes of cardio and tomorrow a yoga class.  That is a big change for me and one I am hoping will make some big changes on the scale!  

If you are interested in helping to fill in pjlla's coaching spot if she can't get back on today, please PM me and let me know.  

*Susan,* I think you need to get a bigger bike basket!    Or maybe some of those paniers on the back to carry more loot.  Looks like you had some great finds.  Great job on the maintain!  

*Julie,* less than 20 pounds to goal!    Isn't that wonderful to be at a weight you haven't seen for 20 years!    for all the other stuff going on.  You are doing a great job not letting it get you off track.

*dona,* glad there's not too much water in your basement and things are drying out.

*CC,*  I am so sorry that you don't get more support at home.  

*JOANEL,*  on 1.5 down!  Where are you going on vacation?

Glad that you are feeling better, *Michelle1377*! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Just wanted to send *JenA* (and everyone else having a rough time) all the support I can mentally muster (did you feel it?!), and tell you to hang in there. Things can only get better...(ooh, a Howard Jones song!) *Bonus points if you are now laughing*!



  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have not done all that great this challenge so far.  I did loose a few inches but only a few lbs.  I really looked back and noticed I am not being as conscious of what I am putting into my mouth.   I am also only running 2x a week on average and I have not been getting in any real long runs.  I think ryan starting school and it getting dark earlier has really affected that.
> 
> So yesterday I decided to plan out my meals and stick to the plan.  So far its working.  I also decided that I need to get at least 20 min of exercise in a day so when I dont get out to run I will do zumba or wii active at home.  Im going to start this plan tomorrow.  I am hoping to see a good number next week.



You've done so well, Lindsay, and instead of going completely off track, you turned it around!    Can you say something to your boss next time you have a talk like "I'm excited to hear more about my new position?" that would remind him?  

Glad to hear that you got DH on the bandwagon.  I would definitely teach him to do his own tracking -- or ask him to pick up something else that you are doing to make up for this extra task.  My DH will do anything extra I ask him but never asks or volunteers for extra.  It just doesn't cross their mind.  

*jenanderson,*  Think of all you've accomplished this year.  You are strong and can make it through this challenging time!  

*Cupcaker,* have a wonderful time at WDW!    The pedometer is a good idea.  

So many of us have things going on that could distract us from our goals and taking care of ourselves -- yet we are all pushing through!  I think that is wonderful and we should all give ourselves a pat on the back for our perseverance.  We can do this!


----------



## lisah0711

to our newest BL challenge participant, CrystalS!  Who just had a baby six weeks ago -- was it a boy or a girl?  Thanks for joining our challenge!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning Everyone!

I am so excited to report that my mom woke up on the right side of the bed today! It’s been a great morning so far. The only complaint I have is that I’m pretty much been grounded to the kitchen table because my boot keeps sticking to the ground and movement is not going so well. But, that gives me an excuse to Dis! And, I have plenty of people to thank and want to send out a big 

Hope everyone has a great day and weekend! 

CC



tigger813 said:


> Woohoo! Another 1.2 pound loss for the week!



 for a loss!



cruisindisney said:


> Whoever recommended fast food to kick my plateau, I think you were right.  Had taco bell this week (which gave me a headache, btw) and FINALLY had a weight loss this week.  SO happy!  Now I just need to keep going.



Sorry about the headache, but  for your loss and breaking the plateau!

*Zoesmama03*: Hope the interview went well! 



lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* .  I'm sure your Mom is a nice person but when I hear some of the things that she says I would like to give her a kick in the behind!



I don’t know why, but this had me 

 for the 2 lb loss! You are rockin’ this challenge!

*Cam*: I’m with everyone else. You did great at dinner! 

Sorry about the PT session. Hope the next one is better! 



lisah0711 said:


> *Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?*



Well, we all know what is not working , but what is? Hmm. Good question. Journaling my food and thinking twice (or 3 or 4 times) before eating something are big, as is drinking water-that’s really helping me feel fuller.

*50sjayne*: What a bike ride! It truly is amazing what people think they should throw away. It has to be in shreds for me not to at least consider donating it. 

*Julie*:  for the loss and for going under 155! Hope things get resolved with the insurance company. It is amazing what they will cover versus what they argue about.  Thanks for the support!

*Dona*: Glad the power outage didn’t create too many problems 



JOANNEL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't been very good on the exercise this week. They gym is closed due to the miami heat practicing. I also had a funeral to go to today so not in the mood. I am down 1.5 so I will take it. Only two weeks until vacation. I wanted to get more off, but oh well.
> 
> Happy friday all.



 Nice loss! Sorry about the gym. They didn’t offer you someplace else to go?

Sorry about your loss. 

*Michele1377*: A little late, but hope you have a great trip with DD and her troop! 

*Maria*: Thanks for the support! How is DS and his new school? Are you 100%?


----------



## cclovesdis

mommyof2Pirates said:


> CC Im so sorry you have to be subjected to this.  No mom/parent should treat there child like that.  You are amazing and I am sure you are an amazing teacher.  Dont let anyone else tell you otherwise.



Thank you so much for saying this! I truly love teaching, its just that there are so many teachers applying for 1 position.

Sorry about the flooding. That sounds awful. 

Hope you hear about your new position (and raise) very soon! Also, I hope you had a great run this morning! 

Thanks *JenA*! You always know exactly what to say!  to you too.



Cupcaker said:


> Down .4 today.  Even though its a small loss, Im still happy about it because I didnt exercise as much or as long as I normally do.  So this leads me to my challenge:



 for your loss! Enjoy your trip! I think you have set a great challenge for yourself! I also think its highly doable. Bringing your pedometer is a great idea! Im guessing youll easily burn 400 calories a day. I know knowing how many calories I burn helps me feel less guilty about having certain foods. And, dont be afraid to ask the TS places to make simple changes. There is no reason they cant put sauce on the side for you or use half as much cheese. With the prevalence of allergies and intolerances, I doubt youll even have to justify yourself. 

No matter what, enjoy yourself! 

*Tracey*: Hope you have a great day! That recipe looks great! 



lisah0711 said:


> *How do you plan for a successful weekend?
> *



Okay, you are all going to laugh, well, maybe not: almost all of you have a DH.  I made my father a grocery list, because well, grocery shopping is not something I can handle right now unless I drive one of those scooter type carts. I made friends with Excel and the sales circular for about 3 hours yesterday morning and *typed*, yes, I said, typed, him a grocery list. I made a column for the item, cost, whether it was on sale, whether we had a coupon, where he could find the item, and any additional information. Hes seen me do some pretty extreme things, so he joked around with me last night about it. He said, "I want it organized by where you find it in the grocery store", and I said, "Done." Then, he wanted it sorted by whether or not there was a coupon and within 5 seconds, I said, "Done," again. The local supermarket decided to reorganize a bit, so details like that are essential. That, and if you dont tell him theres a coupon, hell completely forget. Hell use them, but he has to be told. I call that trained-I know it wont get any better than that. I actually need to go spend some time refining the list before he goes grocery shopping. 



lisah0711 said:


> to our newest BL challenge participant, CrystalS!  Who just had a baby six weeks ago -- was it a boy or a girl?  Thanks for joining our challenge!



 I know I cant wait to hear stories about your baby.


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> I think pjlla may be sick or having internet problems so I am going to post a little bonus QOTD for us from the QOTD archive (it's a life saver, corinnak!):
> 
> *Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?*


The exercise is definitely working for me this time.  I do feel that I am pretty much on track the majority of the time, but those old eating habits are tending to creep back in, and I need to get them under control.  I was the same this week, and am down 3.6 for the month.  I'd love it to be more, but haven't put all the effort I need to for that to happen.  I'd like to push the next two months and get down another 9 pounds to see One-derland.  Journalling my food faithfully will will definitely get me there.  



donac said:


> Good afternoon everyone.  I hope people are safe and dry.  It is down to a drizzle here.  We had very little water in the basement so that was a big plus.
> 
> The power went out last night and the flashing light to the clock woke me up.  I set the clock with the clock on my pedometer.  The alarm went off and I got up and went downstairs and looked at the clock on the tv.  SURPRISE I was an hour late.  I never set my pedometer when we sprung ahead last spring.  Luckily it is Friday and we both wear jeans to work on friday so we were still on time for work.


Glad the basement wasn't too bad.  We're on the coast, and we didn't get hit hard at all.  Glad the clock incident didn't set you back too much.  And if I forgot to say it before, thank you for coaching last week. 



goldcupmom said:


> Down 1 lb this morning.  I'll take it!  Down .8 at WW, which leaves me officially 17.4 to lose there to make goal.  Wish their scale was the same as mine - only 14.8 here. (Did I REALLY just say ONLY?  When 14.8 lbs takes me like  a year to lose?  Oh well, I won't quit!)  The encouraging thing is that I broke the 155 mark this morning....154.8(at home)!  I'm officially (well, temporarily, at least) in the lower 150s!  Last time I was 155 was in 1990 - when I literally cried every day getting dressed because I was so FAT!  Amazing how perspective changes!


Congrats on your loss and being so close to goal!!  I like to think that the slower it comes off the harder it will be to regain it, and we know we are not going to ever regain after working so long and so hard to lose this weight.  It will be gone for good.  I know what you mean about perspective.  I don't think I ever felt thin, even at 135 right after high school.  But 2 years ago when I hit the 180s again from 229, I felt pretty good.  Now, I'd just like to get back to the 180s again. 



cclovesdis said:


> Just a quick post. Good day so far. Well, it was until I started typing this. My mom started in again. I am now crying. I didn't eat lunch and don't feel like dinner. Okay, and I thought that was a good day?
> 
> I was going to post some replies, but my dad just came home. Need to run and pretend like everything is perfect


 Hang in there CC.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> So yesterday I decided to plan out my meals and stick to the plan.  So far its working.  I also decided that I need to get at least 20 min of exercise in a day so when I dont get out to run I will do zumba or wii active at home.  Im going to start this plan tomorrow.  I am hoping to see a good number next week.
> 
> My day started off by going into the basement for the kids clothes and seeing half of the basement flooded.  I tried to sop up as much as I could and I turned on the dehumidifier.  I had a meeting to get to by 730am.  I got half way to where I needed to get on the highway and the road was closed due to flooding.  I then had to back track 20min out of my way to a different entrance to the highway.  I was 10 min late.  Then I met with my boss and really thought he would give me details of my upcoming promotion.  date/pay etc.  Nope we talked about other stuff and never mentioned it.  A few weeks ago he told me by early Oct.  Ok well we are at 10/1.  I am getting really impatient.  I have been waiting for this for years.  It was promised to me 3 years ago but then I was told it couldnt happen because of the economy.  I am hoping all the waiting means its a really big pay increase. wishful thinking.
> 
> I made scallops, baked pot, and veggies for dinner.  It was yummy!  My dh has decided to jump on my bandwagon now which is great but I have to count his points for him and tell him what to eat.  As if I dont have enough things to do.
> 
> We also had a family bowling tournament on Wii tonight.  The kids love it.  I actually won for a change.


Sorry about the basement.  It is so aggravating when that happens.  Is your basement finished?  Mine's not, and the center of it is the high ground where we store everything and the perimeter drains to the sump pump, but I still hate when it floods.  Sounds like you have a great plan to get the exercise in.  I like the wii fit, and it's nice you can do it with the kids around, or before they get up.  hugs on pointing for you husband too.  You wives certainly have a lot to contend with.  



Cupcaker said:


> Down .4 today.  Even though its a small loss, Im still happy about it because I didnt exercise as much or as long as I normally do.  So this leads me to my challenge:
> 
> I am scared of going up past 140. I dont know if its really being scared, but more like I refuse and hope to not go back to the 140s.  I worked so hard to get to the 130s.  Im 138 right now.  So my challenge is to still weigh under 140 when I get back from WDW.  I have printed out menus to know what I will be ordering.  I plan on having fruit for my "snacks" and drinking nothing but water.  I plan on taking healthy snacks with me so I wont be hungry and make bad choices.  I do intend on not depriving myself of the yummy goodness that can be found at WDW but to a limit.  Im taking our pedometer so I can know how many calories we burn.
> 
> So now that Ive said it, Im hoping it will happen


Your plan for wdw sounds excellent.  I maintained on a couple trips, and I definitely do not deprive myself one bit, but found the key is to get totally back on plan once I'm home.  Have a fabulous trip.  



goldcupmom said:


> I got an email EOB from ins. co.   After receiving a letter from UHC saying they would pay for DDs mouth splint (TMJ), the denied it!  Of course it is already ordered special fitted - $2100


 that is so frustrating.  Keep on fighting for it.  I hope it all works out and the insurance company does the right thing.



flipflopmom said:


> Jen, you don't have to always be here for us.  Let us be here for you.  It is hard to always be positive, and breaking points exist.  I know.  I hope your DD gets better quickly!  You don't have to be done with the pity party.  Pity away.  GET IT OUT!!  If you don't feel like posting, which I haven't lately, either, we understand.  Check in, don't give up.  When you are ready, you can pull it together.  I had to decide to take some time from the hard core weight loss, b/c it was too much on my plate.  Running does make you stronger.  Physically.  It can help you mentally, too.  But it's not a cure all.  Getting in time for a run was stressing me more than it was helping.  You have a lot to deal with emotionally.  You know what you need to do, so I'm not going to tell you.  When you decide you are ready, it will happen.  You've come soooo far this year.  Imagine how you would be handling this if you were the same person as you were in Jan?  Because, you are not.  You are healthier, stronger, and a success story.  DO YOU HEAR ME?  You are a wonderful person, having a hard time right now.  It's okay to feel how you feel.  You motivate me in so many ways, just in how you have pushed yourself beyond what you thought your limits were in the past.  Your identity is not tied to that bag of licorice.  YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!


Taryn, this was so nicely said, and I totally agree with it 100% for Jen, and the same could be said to you.  I hope you are doing ok this week, and know that we are always here for you, too. 



cruisindisney said:


> Whoever recommended fast food to kick my plateau, I think you were right.  Had taco bell this week (which gave me a headache, btw) and FINALLY had a weight loss this week.  SO happy!  Now I just need to keep going.


Congrats on breaking  through that plateau.  I'm now craving some taco bell.



Zoesmama03 said:


> I've been kinda slacking with reading.  I've been feeling kinda blah.  I have a job interview today so hopefully that goes well and leads to a job.  I really NEED something, anything.


Hope the interview went well, and that something comes along for you soon.  Sounds like you have a fun weekend planned, and you could use it.  Enjoy yourself.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am off to get a 5 mile run in.  Its cool out today so it should be enjoyable.


Good job on the run.  Hope it was a good one, and nice to see you stuck with the plan to start today!!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Happy Saturday!  I'm afraid that pjlla had her power knocked out in the storm or is ill because I haven't heard from her and she hasn't been on the boards since Thursday night.  I'm sending some  her way that everything is all right.    I'm more worried about her than coaching.
> 
> So I will post another bonus QOTD from our archive while we are waiting:
> 
> *How do you plan for a successful weekend?
> *


I don't know that I plan for successful weekends too often.  My ww week starts friday, so I enter the weekend with the full 35 flex points, but I also do my shopping on sunday am, so sunday is usually a healthier day than saturday might be.  I do try to get some exercise both days, and now I'm trying to plan the week aheads runs, so today I did 3 miles, tomorrow we plan to bike, and monday am I don't work til 10, so I'll do 5 miles in the am.  



lisah0711 said:


> to our newest BL challenge participant, CrystalS!  Who just had a baby six weeks ago -- was it a boy or a girl?  Thanks for joining our challenge!


Welcome Crystal and contratulations on your new little prince or princess.

*Lisa*Thanks for picking up the qotds for Pjlla.  I know we had some fierce winds in new england so she may have lost her power.  I hope everything is ok with you Pamela.  I can help out this week with coaching.  I'll send you a pm. 

I maintained this week, after 3 losses, so I'm going to break the pattern I had the past few challenges, where now I would gain a couple and the rest of the challenge was up and down with the same couple pounds.  I am going to journal every bite this week, and I will stay within my points.  

I'm on call today, so after michael's gymnastics, I want to do some yard work, and then we'll take out the halloween/fall decorations.  50sjayne- I'd love to see your house.  We only have a few things, but it's fun.  My sister works at Kmart so after the holidays she'll pickup some clearance things, so we have a big plastic ghost and pumpkin.  We have some pumpkin and ghost lights we'll hang on the porch, but I'm embarrassed to say I need to take down the fourth of july star lights first.  It's been a busy summer/fall.  I spent some time reading the cub scout book last night and need to hook up with the other leader, and make some plans.  

Have a nice saturday.


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!  Just have a few minutes before I have to shower and head in to my office.  Howard and I went to the movies last night (sans dinner or WW snacks - bad idea!) and split a medium popcorn no butter. I also got a diet coke, breaking my 13 day "no diet soda" streak.  It was a nice splurge.  Then I came home at 9:45 very hungry and had 5 Mickey chicken nuggets while cooking a WW meal.  Still within my points allowance but not smart.

I got up today and did 4.3 miles.  They were dissapointingly slow but they are done. It was such a gorgeous morning that I was cold when I left the house but drenched with sweat under my long-sleeved tee shirt (Life is Good!) and hoodie (WDW marathon 2008 --  ).  I'm trying to think where I read that you should have a sweat-producing workout at least 3x/week.  LOL!

I just made an awesome brunch (just for me; Andrew already left for school because the drumline is playing at the cross-country invitational and Howard left for NY for his 1/2 marathon tomorrow).  I thought I'd share the recipe here, since it was totally "conjured" and I created it for the purpose of using lots of odds and ends from the fridge and the pantry.

Spinach, potato & onion fritatta (It was 14 WW points total)

1.5 cups egg beaters
9 oz potatoes, peeled & sliced thin
1 large onion diced
4 tsp olive oil
1 box frozen chopped spinach
2 slices Kraft fat free American singles

Preheat oven to 375 degrees

Mix potatoes, onions, EVOO, salt & garlic in bowl

Sautee veggie mix in saucepan

Microwave spinach in bowl for 5 minutes

Spray deep pie dish with non-stick cooking spray

Mix egg beaters, spinach & veggie mix in medium bowl
Pour into pie plate

Bake at 375 for 25 minutes and remove from oven

Top with cheese broken into pieces and let stand to solidify


Enjoy!!

Oh, and one last thing -- if you haven't tried Honeycrisp apples, look for one today. They are so delicious and crunchy and satisfying.


----------



## JOANNEL

lisah0711 said:


> *JOANEL,*  on 1.5 down!  Where are you going on vacation?
> 
> !



Two weeks from today we will be on the Magic with four night at wdw after. It's going to be great but different. We had it paid for before I got laid off so DH insisted that we still go! I am going to be so worried about every penny we spend. We have no excursion booked in Key west, just a beach break in Grand Caymen, so the only pricey one is in Cozmel- a jeep tour!! So we are going to have to be careful. I do love my frozen drinks!!! W'e are DVC members so our rooms are taken care of and we have passes. So that won't be an issue either. We will just have to eat cheap!

Thanks for asking!!


----------



## JOANNEL

We had a great 90 minute bike ride this morning at the beach. It was beautiful out!!!


----------



## my3princes

lisah0711 said:


> *Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?*



I'm finding that not much is working for me.  I just can't keep my head in the game, between juggling kids, activities, 2 part time jobs and searching for a full time job the stress has really knocked me down.  I start off each morning strong, but lose it somewhere during the day.  I am even toying with switching to Atkins which I was very successful with years ago.  Maybe a short term switch would give me the loss I want, then I could switch back to ww for maintainence. 


How do I stay on track on the weekends?  Wish I could, but I just can't keep my head in the game  It is so frustrating.


----------



## 50sjayne

Well, I meant to go for another bike ride yesterday but got too busy. I had to go pick up my truck because my husband drove it to work yesterday because he had his brakes fixed and since I was over in that part of town went to see Waking Sleeping Beauty whcih is a documentary about disney animators and the business in it's worst of times up to the Lion King. Really really good-- I Loved it, will buy the dvd when it comes out Nov. 30-- extra footage and everything. Then Metropolis was showing after that so I stayed and watched that all 2 1/2 hours of it lol and that was my day. Really awesome seeing the thing actually make sense for the first time--they just got access to an hour of footage that was cut after the original release in 1929. 25 minutes of it they were able to restore well enough to add and they added extra subtitles to tell you what they couldn't add. It really is an amazing film for the silent era if you ever get a chance to see it!
Had a dilemma because I hadn't eaten dinner before I went, resisted popcorn and took a walk in between movies and had a hot apple cider after the walk.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just popping on to say hi. We are taking it easy this afternoon. Mike is watching football, and in a bit we are going to an ohana meet at Beaches and cream. We didn't have internet Thursday at home, so I am way behind. Did skim a bit.

Jen--Sometimes we all need somebody to lean on and give us a hug. I'm sorry things are hard right now.

DS now has a mohawk. Lovely, right. I'll post a picture when we get home. He said  he's shaving it on Monday. He called me at work Thursday to tell me about this. 

We are having a fabulous time. I will say I am really glad this night 1/2 is not my first half, because I think we are going to be very slow. It should be interesting. The weather is PERFECT!!!! We are sitting at BWV with the balcony open in our villa. Our view is of the green (courtyard) and the boardwalk/lake. We can see spaceship earth from our room. We could not have asked for a better room or better weather. 

Have a good weekend. Talk to you all next week!


----------



## tiki23

keenercam said:


> if you haven't tried Honeycrisp apples, look for one today. They are so delicious and crunchy and satisfying.



LOVE these apples!   They are the best.


----------



## jbm02

Hi!  I've been here every day this week; just haven't been able to post due to my crazy schedule.  

Jen -  You are my inspiration. A great friend and a terrific teacher.  The schools do not know what they are missing.  Long email coming later... 

Julie 

To all of us dealing with financial set backs:  I yo yo between "I'm doing okay" to "OMG, what are we gonna do..."   Until reading this thread I didn't realize how many of us there are out there.  I don't have any answers but the support from everyone out there really helps.  Alot.

* Question of the Day
If you had an unllimited amount of money to spend just one night in DW, where would you stay?*
Is the Castle Suite an option??  OMG, wouldn't that be incredible???  (and it will NEVER be in my budget!!  LOLOL)



cclovesdis said:


> Thank you so much for saying this! I truly love teaching, its just that there are so many teachers applying for 1 position.
> 
> CC, my DH is applying for teaching positions too and never anticipated that he wouldn't find one before the start of the school year.  He is having a hard time.  I can't believe te number of applications out tere.  I will keep you in my prayers that a great school district finds you soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you are all going to laugh, well, maybe not: almost all of you have a DH.  I made my father a grocery list, because well, grocery shopping is not something I can handle right now unless I drive one of those scooter type carts. I made friends with Excel and the sales circular for about 3 hours yesterday morning and *typed*, yes, I said, typed, him a grocery list. I made a column for the item, cost, whether it was on sale, whether we had a coupon, where he could find the item, and any additional information. Hes seen me do some pretty extreme things, so he joked around with me last night about it. He said, "I want it organized by where you find it in the grocery store", and I said, "Done." Then, he wanted it sorted by whether or not there was a coupon and within 5 seconds, I said, "Done," again. The local supermarket decided to reorganize a bit, so details like that are essential. That, and if you dont tell him theres a coupon, hell completely forget. Hell use them, but he has to be told. I call that trained-I know it wont get any better than that. I actually need to go spend some time refining the list before he goes grocery shopping.
> 
> I laughed out loud at this.  I need your spreadsheet!!!! (no kidding!)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> JOANNEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two weeks from today we will be on the Magic with four night at wdw after. It's going to be great but different. We had it paid for before I got laid off so DH insisted that we still go! I am going to be so worried about every penny we spend. We have no excursion booked in Key west, just a beach break in Grand Caymen, so the only pricey one is in Cozmel- a jeep tour!! So we are going to have to be careful. I do love my frozen drinks!!! W'e are DVC members so our rooms are taken care of and we have passes. So that won't be an issue either. We will just have to eat cheap!
> 
> Thanks for asking!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you have a great time and that you can relax and enjoy the vacation!!  Seriously.  With all the stress that you are under, you need this break and time with your family.
> 
> Ran the Race for the Cure today.  30 minutes for a 5K.  My half marathon is next weekend so I was afraid to "race" it and injure myself.  To you veteran half marathoners out there - I am totally freaked out.  I am not a natural runner.  I trudge through my 10 minute miles with a naughty mantra in my head ("what was I f***ing thinking, what was I f***ing thinking??").  I did 12.3 miles last Sunday and ended at the start of my street.  I was totally wiped.  I looked up at the last 20 yards to my house, then the 10 feet to my door and actually thought about crawling.  And that was only 12.3 - what am I going to do when I add the rest to get to 13.1??  I am going to do one more long run tomorrow before I start my taper (and the thought of what I can lose during the taper also scares me...)
> 
> Off to a Pop Warner PeeWee football game and concession duty.  Oh joy.
Click to expand...


----------



## tigger813

Cam- Thank you for mentioning honeycrisp apples! I totally forgot about those! I may have to stop and get some on the way home from church tomorrow.

I just finished my elliptical 5K while watching the first hour of Dear John! I can't wait to watch the rest! I will get up early to do another 5K as I won't have time later in the day as my parents arrive around 2. It's getting easier and easier to do the 5K. If I start earlier tomorrow I may just go for 4 or 5 miles!

Made "design your own slider" burgers for supper. I used 93% ground beef and fat free cheddar cheese inside the burgers and then what ever spices people wanted. We're eating them on potato dinner rolls. I'm also have some pickles and ketchup and a tiny bit of chipotle mayo! It's my favorite condiment! I'm drinking some water now. I needed to up the amount today! Skipping adult drinks today as the one I had last night knocked me out! I only want a very small gain this weekend so I'm not pushing at the end of the week for a loss. 

We made chocolate chip cookies this afternoon. I had one cookie and some dough! My downfall! I had a smoothie for b'fast and at the b'day party I had a small piece of cake and a small bowl of pasta with one meatball and 2 carrot sticks dipped in hummus. Should be ok for today. Gonna have pork chops on the grill tomorrow evening for supper with salad, honey glazed carrots and something else. Going to have a chocolate mousse pudding for dessert, only 60 calories! Then nothing but water!!!!!

Gotta figure out what to do the rest of the night. Maybe we'll play a board game or watch another movie. G-Force just ended!

Have a great night! I actually still need to get some cleaning in!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening!

I just got in some strength training. I hope I'm not too sore tomorrow. Strength training is not my thing. I made my father go downstairs to get my weights and then had him "supervise" me. I let him keep the Red Sox/Yankees game on...he fell asleep. 

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

CC 



mikamah said:


> The exercise is definitely working for me this time.  I do feel that I am pretty much on track the majority of the time, but those old eating habits are tending to creep back in, and I need to get them under control.  I was the same this week, and am down 3.6 for the month.  I'd love it to be more, but haven't put all the effort I need to for that to happen.  I'd like to push the next two months and get down another 9 pounds to see One-derland.  Journalling my food faithfully will will definitely get me there.
> 
> I don't know that I plan for successful weekends too often.  My ww week starts friday, so I enter the weekend with the full 35 flex points, but I also do my shopping on sunday am, so sunday is usually a healthier day than saturday might be.  I do try to get some exercise both days, and now I'm trying to plan the week aheads runs, so today I did 3 miles, tomorrow we plan to bike, and monday am I don't work til 10, so I'll do 5 miles in the am.
> 
> I am going to journal every bite this week, and I will stay within my points.



*Kathy*, this sounds like a great plan!  My WW starts on Friday too. It works really well for me. 

Thanks for the support!



keenercam said:


> I got up today and did 4.3 miles.  They were dissapointingly slow but they are done. It was such a gorgeous morning that I was cold when I left the house but drenched with sweat under my long-sleeved tee shirt (Life is Good!) and hoodie (WDW marathon 2008 --  ).  I'm trying to think where I read that you should have a sweat-producing workout at least 3x/week.  LOL!



 on your miles! I think you yourself gave me the inspiration for this response: slow is better than not at all. 

I've heard that about the value of sweating during exercise (like that ) too. Maybe fitness magazine? 



JOANNEL said:


> Two weeks from today we will be on the Magic with four night at wdw after.



Sounds like it'll be a blast! 



JOANNEL said:


> We had a great 90 minute bike ride this morning at the beach. It was beautiful out!!!



 If you don't mind sharing, which bike do you have? That is likely going to be my Christmas gift and I know it's going to require some thinking. TIA! 

*Deb*: 

*50sjayne*: The documentary about Disney sounds very interesting. We are not ones to buy DVDs (my mom is on a purging "junk" spree), but if Redbox has it, sounds like one worth renting. 

Glad everything is going perfectly *Rose*! 

Hi *Jude*! Thank you for the support! What does your DH teach?  to him!

I'll try to PM you the spreadsheet I made.

 on your race today! I know you will do great on your 1/2! 



tigger813 said:


> I just finished my elliptical 5K while watching the first hour of Dear John! I can't wait to watch the rest! I will get up early to do another 5K as I won't have time later in the day as my parents arrive around 2. It's getting easier and easier to do the 5K. If I start earlier tomorrow I may just go for 4 or 5 miles!



 That's all I have to say.


----------



## JOANNEL

If you don't mind sharing, which bike do you have? That is likely going to be my Christmas gift and I know it's going to require some thinking. TIA

It's 15 years old so I have no idea!!!!! I did buy it a new gel seat a few years ago. Living by the beach it is very flat here so don;t need much, It is nothing special, bought at target!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

lisah0711 said:


> Happy Saturday!  I'm afraid that pjlla had her power knocked out in the storm or is ill because I haven't heard from her and she hasn't been on the boards since Thursday night.  I'm sending some  her way that everything is all right.    I'm more worried about her than coaching.
> 
> *How do you plan for a successful weekend?
> *
> You've done so well, Lindsay, and instead of going completely off track, you turned it around!    Can you say something to your boss next time you have a talk like "I'm excited to hear more about my new position?" that would remind him?



I am worried about pam too.  I hope everythings ok.  

QOTD- I think the best thing for the weekends is to plan what your going to do so you know what you will be eating.  That way if you plan to eat out somewhere than you know to make the other two meals light.  That seems to "sometimes" work for me.  Otherwise I havent really figured it out yet. 

Lisa- I do have a mtg monday again with my boss.  I am thinking of asking then.  Just a simple question like "have you gotten any closer to a date when my position will be changed yet?"  I guess it cant hurt to ask.



lisah0711 said:


> to our newest BL challenge participant, CrystalS!  Who just had a baby six weeks ago -- was it a boy or a girl?  Thanks for joining our challenge!



Welcome aboard!  A new baby how exciting. Congrats.



cclovesdis said:


> I am so excited to report that my mom woke up on the right side of the bed today! Its been a great morning so far.



Glad your mom was better today.  I hope it stayed that way and that you had a great day.



mikamah said:


> The exercise is definitely working for me this time.  I do feel that I am pretty much on track the majority of the time, but those old eating habits are tending to creep back in, and I need to get them under control.  I was the same this week, and am down 3.6 for the month.  I'd love it to be more, but haven't put all the effort I need to for that to happen.  I'd like to push the next two months and get down another 9 pounds to see One-derland.  Journalling my food faithfully will will definitely get me there.



I know what your feeling.  I felt lately that even though I was getting the runs in my eating habits were getting lazy and starting to feel like my old ways.  I made a meal plan for the week and got the right food in the house and I feel much better.  I think your plan of journaling is the right idea.  Got to go back to what worked before.  You will do it.  



keenercam said:


> I just made an awesome brunch (just for me; Andrew already left for school because the drumline is playing at the cross-country invitational and Howard left for NY for his 1/2 marathon tomorrow).



Hi Cam.  Great job on your miles.  I hope your day goes well without howard.  I know I love dh so much buts its nice sometimes to just have a day to myself.  I hope you enjoy it.



JOANNEL said:


> Two weeks from today we will be on the Magic with four night at wdw after. It's going to be great but different. We had it paid for before I got laid off so DH insisted that we still go! I am going to be so worried about every penny we spend. We have no excursion booked in Key west, just a beach break in Grand Caymen, so the only pricey one is in Cozmel- a jeep tour!! So we are going to have to be careful. I do love my frozen drinks!!! W'e are DVC members so our rooms are taken care of and we have passes. So that won't be an issue either. We will just have to eat cheap!
> 
> Thanks for asking!!



Your vacation sounds magical.  Our last vacation this summer we fell into a similar situation.  No lay offs but a few months prior to vacation we had a ton of things happen that we need to shell out a bunch of money for.  By the time our vacation came we were so strapped.  I was worried we would run out of money while 12 hours away.  I stressed about it the whole time and did not enjoy myself as much as I could have.  In the end we had plenty of money.  Now I regret stressing so much and not enjoying the vacation that we spent so much money on.  So the moral of my story is budget what you think you will need and plan it out.  No your limits.  AND DONT STRESS....ENJOY EVERY BIT OF IT



my3princes said:


> I'm finding that not much is working for me.  I just can't keep my head in the game, between juggling kids, activities, 2 part time jobs and searching for a full time job the stress has really knocked me down.  I start off each morning strong, but lose it somewhere during the day.  I am even toying with switching to Atkins which I was very successful with years ago.  Maybe a short term switch would give me the loss I want, then I could switch back to ww for maintainence.
> 
> 
> How do I stay on track on the weekends?  Wish I could, but I just can't keep my head in the game  It is so frustrating.



I know it is so tough when you have so much going on.  Hang in there and things will get better.  Some times a change is what the body and mind needs.  Im sure it wouldnt hurt to give it a try.



Rose&Mike said:


> Just popping on to say hi. We are taking it easy this afternoon. Mike is watching football, and in a bit we are going to an ohana meet at Beaches and cream. We didn't have internet Thursday at home, so I am way behind. Did skim a bit.



Hi Rose, Im so glad you are enjoying yourselves.  The night sounds like fun. Wish I was there.  I cant wait to see your DS's mohawk.  How funny!  It sounds like he is doing well.  I hope your stress level has gotten better.



jbm02 said:


> To all of us dealing with financial set backs:  I yo yo between "I'm doing okay" to "OMG, what are we gonna do..."   Until reading this thread I didn't realize how many of us there are out there.  I don't have any answers but the support from everyone out there really helps.  Alot.
> 
> Ran the Race for the Cure today.  30 minutes for a 5K.  My half marathon is next weekend so I was afraid to "race" it and injure myself.



I totally am the same way.  One day Im like oh were ok and the next Im afraid we are going to loose everything we own.  I thought it was just my mild anxiety disorder I have self diagnosed myself with but I guess its all normal feelings when you are having financial difficulties.  It is so sad that this is what the economy has done to us.

Great job on your race today.  30 minutes is awesome and you werent even racing.  I bet you will be fine for the half.  My training plan only takes me up to 10 miles.  They say the last 3 will come from the adrenaline.  If you got almost to 13 you will be fine.  Remember you will be in a race with others who will be cheering etc.  That always gives you more spunk in your step.  You will rock it girl!



cclovesdis said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> I just got in some strength training. I hope I'm not too sore tomorrow. Strength training is not my thing. I made my father go downstairs to get my weights and then had him "supervise" me. I let him keep the Red Sox/Yankees game on...he fell asleep.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!
> 
> CC



I am getting some good laughs reading about your dad.  He sounds like a great guy.  I guess he got tired just watching you working out.

I cant remember if I wrote on here about my day or not.  I didnt want to scroll back after doing my replies.  So if I am repeating myself...sorry.  Gosh and I am only 31.  I hope I still know who I am by the time Im 50.

So I did get in my 5 mile run.  It took me 60:10.  I was pretty happy with that.  I have a 5mile race on 10/16.  Its a women's classic.  Supporting women's cancers and women's health.  Its the first race I ever ran in.  Well I did the 5K then.  

We took the boys for sunday school shoes tonight and we went with my parents to dinner at Ruby Tuesday's.  It was spur of the moment so I didnt really plan for this.  I had a side salad, grilled crab cake (mostly jumbo lump crab meet no filler) broccolli and 2 onion rings.  I know I should of stopped at the broccoli.  I was pretty full but I think I made alright choices.  

Tomorrow I will take the boys to sunday school and church.  They are singing in church with their sunday school class.  Then we will visit at my Nana's.  I am hoping to control my eating there tomorrow.  Its usually where I fall apart.  I am also stopping by a fundraiser being held for my friend with a brain tumor.  Then its football.  Eagles vs Washington.....for anyone who knows football washington now has the previous eagles quarterback so its a game we have waited a while to finally watch.  I hope the Eagles kick butt.  

I also wanted to let everyone know that I posted a race report of the tunnel to towers 5K I did last week in NYC.  Its on my pre trip report.  The link is in my sig.  Pictures included.

Have a great night.


----------



## Cupcaker

lisah0711 said:


> *How do you plan for a successful weekend?
> *



I dont have plans for the weekend.  I just journal my food and try to make the best choices.  The weekend plan is something I need to really work on.

Just wanted to say hi.  I feel a migraine coming on, so Im going to try to go to sleep.  I survived class today and the 5 page paper due.  Just need to survive tomorrow and I will be at Disneyworld!  One day left.

Good night.  See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Oh rats our spooky train ride got weathered out.  We will go back in 2 weeks. It'll work out and maybe I won't forget my camera that time. 

I took some on my brothers cell phone and my best friend had her pocket Canon so I took some for her since her hands were full.  And a family asked if I'd snapped one for them so I happily did. It's weird taking by an LCD screen now.  I had to get used to a viewfinder with my Nikon SLR camera so it was odd switching back.  My brothers cell is neat you tap the screen of where you want the focus.  But it over exposes.


----------



## flipflopmom

Fly by post after a skim read!

PJILLA - I am soooo worried about you.  I am hoping that the storms knocked out your internet or something "minor".   that everything is okay!

Lindsay, Jude - I am in the same boat.  Same feelings.  ROLLER COASTER!

CC - I love that you have to be supervised to do strength!  Sounds like you and your dad get along great!

Everyone else -  Hoping this week is better for us all!

Crazy busy weekend, heading to wal mart now, at 6:30am.  Tomorrow is mom's bday, we're celebrating today, and guess who didn't get her anything?

We've had DH's reunion activities all weekend.  It's been fun, but I am BEAT!
Waiting for coffee to finish perking so I can have a cup and wake up before I go toWM, plus we need soap!

TTYL
Taryn


----------



## mikamah

keenercam said:


> I got up today and did 4.3 miles.  They were dissapointingly slow but they are done. It was such a gorgeous morning that I was cold when I left the house but drenched with sweat under my long-sleeved tee shirt (Life is Good!) and hoodie (WDW marathon 2008 --  ).  I'm trying to think where I read that you should have a sweat-producing workout at least 3x/week.  LOL!
> 
> Oh, and one last thing -- if you haven't tried Honeycrisp apples, look for one today. They are so delicious and crunchy and satisfying.


Nice work on the sweat producing workout!!  Slow and steady is the way to go, and 4.3 miles is awesome!!  How is your knee feeling with that distance?  
I love HOneycrisp.  We went apple picking last weekend, and we were so bummed when we found the honeycrips trees and there wasn't one apple left.  Gotta remember to go earlier next year.



JOANNEL said:


> Two weeks from today we will be on the Magic with four night at wdw after. It's going to be great but different. We had it paid for before I got laid off so DH insisted that we still go! I am going to be so worried about every penny we spend. We have no excursion booked in Key west, just a beach break in Grand Caymen, so the only pricey one is in Cozmel- a jeep tour!! So we are going to have to be careful. I do love my frozen drinks!!! W'e are DVC members so our rooms are taken care of and we have passes. So that won't be an issue either. We will just have to eat cheap!


Sounds like an awesome trip.  I think I'd try to pack some snacks and bkfst foods for the wdw end of the trip to save a little more for the frozen drink budget.  They are important.  Like Lindsay said, go and enjoy yourself, and try not to worry.  



my3princes said:


> I'm finding that not much is working for me.  I just can't keep my head in the game, between juggling kids, activities, 2 part time jobs and searching for a full time job the stress has really knocked me down.  I start off each morning strong, but lose it somewhere during the day.  I am even toying with switching to Atkins which I was very successful with years ago.  Maybe a short term switch would give me the loss I want, then I could switch back to ww for maintainence.
> 
> How do I stay on track on the weekends?  Wish I could, but I just can't keep my head in the game  It is so frustrating.


Hang in there, Deb.  



50sjayne said:


> II was over in that part of town went to see Waking Sleeping Beauty whcih is a documentary about disney animators and the business in it's worst of times up to the Lion King. Really really good-- I Loved it.


I remember seeing the trailer for that, and wanted to see it.  



Rose&Mike said:


> We are having a fabulous time. I will say I am really glad this night 1/2 is not my first half, because I think we are going to be very slow. It should be interesting. The weather is PERFECT!!!! We are sitting at BWV with the balcony open in our villa. Our view is of the green (courtyard) and the boardwalk/lake. We can see spaceship earth from our room. We could not have asked for a better room or better weather.
> 
> Have a good weekend. Talk to you all next week!


Sounds like an awesome trip!!  I bet you're running now, or just finished!!  Hope it was magical and you enjoyed every minute of that 13.1 miles!!!



jbm02 said:


> Ran the Race for the Cure today.  30 minutes for a 5K.  My half marathon is next weekend so I was afraid to "race" it and injure myself.  To you veteran half marathoners out there - I am totally freaked out.  I am not a natural runner.  I trudge through my 10 minute miles with a naughty mantra in my head ("what was I f***ing thinking, what was I f***ing thinking??").  I did 12.3 miles last Sunday and ended at the start of my street.  I was totally wiped.  I looked up at the last 20 yards to my house, then the 10 feet to my door and actually thought about crawling.  And that was only 12.3 - what am I going to do when I add the rest to get to 13.1??  I am going to do one more long run tomorrow before I start my taper (and the thought of what I can lose during the taper also scares me...)


You are going to do just fine at the half next weekend.  I hear the same mantra on most of my long runs, and it takes a couplde days before I believe I will be able to go any further ever.  12.3 is so close to 13.1 and there will be so much support and adrenaline from the other runners next week, you will probably want to keep running after the finish line.  You can do it!!!  



tigger813 said:


> IMade "design your own slider" burgers for supper. I used 93% ground beef and fat free cheddar cheese inside the burgers and then what ever spices people wanted. We're eating them on potato dinner rolls. I'm also have some pickles and ketchup and a tiny bit of chipotle mayo! It's my favorite condiment! I'm drinking some water now. I needed to up the amount today! Skipping adult drinks today as the one I had last night knocked me out! I only want a very small gain this weekend so I'm not pushing at the end of the week for a loss.


No adult drinks, Tracey, you are on girl!!! Your dinner sounds delish.



cclovesdis said:


> I just got in some strength training. I hope I'm not too sore tomorrow. Strength training is not my thing. I made my father go downstairs to get my weights and then had him "supervise" me. I let him keep the Red Sox/Yankees game on...he fell asleep.


Your dad sounds very sweet, even if he falls asleep on you. Michael hates when he asks me to watch a movie with him, and I fall asleep.  It's hard some nights to keep the eyes open.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> ITomorrow I will take the boys to sunday school and church.  They are singing in church with their sunday school class.  Then we will visit at my Nana's.  I am hoping to control my eating there tomorrow.  Its usually where I fall apart.  I am also stopping by a fundraiser being held for my friend with a brain tumor.  Then its football.  Eagles vs Washington.....for anyone who knows football washington now has the previous eagles quarterback so its a game we have waited a while to finally watch.  I hope the Eagles kick butt.
> 
> I also wanted to let everyone know that I posted a race report of the tunnel to towers 5K I did last week in NYC.  Its on my pre trip report.  The link is in my sig.  Pictures included.
> 
> Have a great night.


Sounds like you have a busy sunday ahead of you.  Enjoy it.  I loved reading your race report on the nyc run.  It sounds just amazing.



Cupcaker said:


> I dont have plans for the weekend.  I just journal my food and try to make the best choices.  The weekend plan is something I need to really work on.
> 
> Just wanted to say hi.  I feel a migraine coming on, so Im going to try to go to sleep.  I survived class today and the 5 page paper due.  Just need to survive tomorrow and I will be at Disneyworld!  One day left.
> 
> Good night.  See you all tomorrow.


Your plan/not really a plan is so what works.  Journal and make the best choices.  What more can we do?  I hope your nip the headache in the bud and are feeling fine for your trip!!



Zoesmama03 said:


> Oh rats our spooky train ride got weathered out.  We will go back in 2 weeks. It'll work out and maybe I won't forget my camera that time.
> 
> I took some on my brothers cell phone and my best friend had her pocket Canon so I took some for her since her hands were full.  And a family asked if I'd snapped one for them so I happily did. It's weird taking by an LCD screen now.  I had to get used to a viewfinder with my Nikon SLR camera so it was odd switching back.  My brothers cell is neat you tap the screen of where you want the focus.  But it over exposes.


Bummer on the train ride.  My new small camera doesn't have the viewfinder, and I've been using it more than my dslr, so I'm getting used to it.  I always thought I needed a viewfinder for the dark, but this summer, I did ok without it. 



flipflopmom said:


> Crazy busy weekend, heading to wal mart now, at 6:30am.  Tomorrow is mom's bday, we're celebrating today, and guess who didn't get her anything?
> 
> We've had DH's reunion activities all weekend.  It's been fun, but I am BEAT!
> Waiting for coffee to finish perking so I can have a cup and wake up before I go toWM, plus we need soap!
> 
> TTYL
> Taryn


Don't forget the soap!!  Good to hear from you Taryn.  I hope you have a fun visit and celebration with your mom.  

We are off to ccd this morning, and then are going to checkout a new bike path.  It's about 30 min from here, in Lexington but I've heard it's great, and then we might check out the battlefield down there and some of the historical sites.  I'm have such a bad memory for history, and I need to work on that as michael's growing up.  

*Pamela*- We're worried about you and we hope all is ok.


----------



## mikamah

I'll post a qotd for today.  Have a great sunday.

QOTD Sunday- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I had always loved Disney stuff but DH and my love began on our first trip in June 97. We have been gaga for Disney since! Only 59 days until our next trip! I can't wait!!!!!

Ended up hitting the alarm off this morning and going back to sleep. I'll get my 5K in when I get home from church. I just made some green tea and I need to get the girls ready for church. My parents arrive around 1 or 2. I also need to take DD1 to get some basketball sneakers. She starts basketball tomorrow night with tryouts. She's going to miss soccer practice and have to leave dance practice early tomorrow. It's going to be one of those weeks.

DD2 just lost a tooth while eating breakfast. It was hanging all day yesterday and I'm surprised it didn't fall out during the night.

Gotta run!!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

keenercam said:


> Although I couldn't see it while I was unemployed and scared, I realized later that my patience paid off and the right opportunity was waiting for me.  I had a really rough physical therapy session this morning. I warmed up on the Precor rather than the elliptical because the arc of motion is different on the Precor and it is really challenging for my knee.  After my 10 minutes on it I was dripping sweat. OP with Howard gone or not. LOL!  I hope to cook a bunch of foods (chili, veggie soup, chicken breast) for next week, too.


So glad you are able to work your knee.  You WILL cross that finish line in January!  Your week of foods sounds EXACTLY like mine last week.  Wonder if I can just repeat?  ITA with what you said, I feel like a great job is out there for Jen, too!



lisah0711 said:


> *Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?*


Well, not running is not working for me.  I ate extremely OP last week, and gained a pound!!!!!  I don't get it. 



50sjayne said:


> I found a lot of stuff in the dumpster there. I only had my bike basket so I could only take a little-- it's a dang shame what people waste.


I love your dumpster diving finds!!!!  That's so fun!



goldcupmom said:


> Down 1 lb this morning.  I'll take it!  Down .8 at WW, which leaves me officially 17.4 to lose there to make goal.  Wish their scale was the same as mine - only 14.8 here. (Did I REALLY just say ONLY?  When 14.8 lbs takes me like  a year to lose?  Oh well, I won't quit!)  The encouraging thing is that I broke the 155 mark this morning....154.8(at home)!  Just what I need, another expense!


GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And  on the expenses.



donac said:


> The power went out last night and the flashing light to the clock woke me up.  I set the clock with the clock on my pedometer.  The alarm went off and I got up and went downstairs and looked at the clock on the tv.  SURPRISE I was an hour late.


Whew!  I hate those kinds of mornings!!!!  Hope you got some rest this weekend!



JOANNEL said:


> Haven't been very good on the exercise this week. They gym is closed due to the miami heat practicing. I also had a funeral to go to today so not in the mood. I am down 1.5 so I will take it. Only two weeks until vacation. I wanted to get more off, but oh well.


1.5 is wonderful!  I would love to see that!  Have a GREAT vacation!



Michele1377 said:


> Sorry I have not been able to get to the boards this week - work really strangled me and then I had a pretty bad upper respiratory thing for most of te week as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better!  Glad you stopped in!
> 
> 
> 
> Worfiedoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things can only get better...(ooh, a Howard Jones song!) Bonus points if you are now laughing!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get negative points if you are  wondering who Howard Jones is????
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2Pirates said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not done all that great this challenge so far.  I did loose a few inches but only a few lbs.  I really looked back and noticed I am not being as conscious of what I am putting into my mouth.   I am also only running 2x a week on average and I have not been getting in any real long runs.  My day started off by going into the basement for the kids clothes and seeing half of the basement flooded.  I tried to sop up as much as I could and I turned on the dehumidifier.  I am hoping all the waiting means its a really big pay increase. wishful thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you could ask him??  How awful about your basement!  Hang in there.  Glad you sound more positive this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tracey, Jeanette, Taryn, CC, Lisa, Cam, Dona and Maria - You guys are all the best.  Everything you all posted did make me feel better even though things are still just hard right now.  Thanks for always being there when I need it!  Taryn - Thanks.  Like all the others...your post means so much to me.  I really needed to read your post several times.  I know that you have so much going on right now too so remember....YOU ARE AMAZING as well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jen, I know sometimes these wordy cheer posts don't do the trick, because they can help us feel a bit stronger mentally, or at least supported.  I know that only a change in the circumstances that make us down will truly bring us back up.  Since I can't do that for you, just know that we are here to support each other, vent to each other, and hang in there together until we all have our happy places again!
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down .4 today.  Even though its a small loss, Im still happy about it because I didnt exercise as much or as long as I normally do.  I am scared of going up past 140. I dont know if its really being scared, but more like I refuse and hope to not go back to the 140s.  I worked so hard to get to the 130s.  Im 138 right now.  So my challenge is to still weigh under 140 when I get back from WDW.  I have printed out menus to know what I will be ordering.  I plan on having fruit for my "snacks" and drinking nothing but water.  I plan on taking healthy snacks with me so I wont be hungry and make bad choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are setting yourself up for success!!!!  Great job on being in the 130s!!!
> 
> 
> 
> goldcupmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caught up with reading, but just too all in to do replies.  I know I should, but it's been a hard day.  Finances just keep getting worse & worse.  DH is employed & makes good money, but with 2 in college & 3 at home, there is no money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to you.  There's just never enough to go around!!!
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who asked here's the recipe I used for the spicy chicken dip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds really, really yummy!  How is the fat free cream cheese?  I've never bought it, it just didn't sound appealing!
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2Pirates said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 kids in daycare, actually my older son is in kgarten but before/after school care cost more than my younger son who is in daycare all day They are singing in church tomorrow with their sunday school class so I have to make them look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bet they'll sound like .  I can't believe before and after care is more expensive than all day care?  Are they at the same facility?  No chance of a family discount?
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How do you plan for a successful weekend?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm.... well...... I guess having good snacks on hand, and no bad snacks are my two biggies right now.  We've had so much going on on the weekends (VT games, Brad's reunion, AK's b'day) that I just have to be careful, and decide if I really want something.  KWIM?
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to our newest BL challenge participant, CrystalS!  Who just had a baby six weeks ago -- was it a boy or a girl?  Thanks for joining our challenge!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWWWW... I smell the baby lotion!  Welcome Crystal!
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to report that my mom woke up on the right side of the bed today!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many times AK thinks that????  I love your spreadsheet!  You have a lot of time on your hands now, huh!  How much longer in the boot?
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The exercise is definitely working for me this time.  I do feel that I am pretty much on track the majority of the time, but those old eating habits are tending to creep back in, and I need to get them under control.  I was the same this week, and am down 3.6 for the month.  I know what you mean about perspective.  I don't think I ever felt thin, even at 135 right after high school.  But 2 years ago when I hit the 180s again from 229, I felt pretty good.  Now, I'd just like to get back to the 180s again.
> Taryn, this was so nicely said, and I totally agree with it 100% for Jen, and the same could be said to you.  I hope you are doing ok this week, and know that we are always here for you, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks honey!  (Boy, did that sound Southern.)  I'm hanging in there.  On the yo-yo that Jude mentioned!  Perspective is amazing.  I have to share this, b/c it made me feel good and I want to remember it.  Someone commented Fri. night at the Homecoming game about how many of Brad's classmates could wear what the clothes they graduated in, and it was remarked that I couldn't, they would fall off.  And you know what, they are right!  I love not being recognized!
> 
> 
> 
> keenercam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got up today and did 4.3 miles.  They were dissapointingly slow but they are done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great job!  Do you always work on Saturdays?
> 
> 
> 
> JOANNEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two weeks from today we will be on the Magic with four night at wdw after. It's going to be great but different. We had it paid for before I got laid off so DH insisted that we still go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy every minute of it.  Those are memories that last, and are restorative!
> 
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finding that not much is working for me.  I just can't keep my head in the game, between juggling kids, activities, 2 part time jobs and searching for a full time job the stress has really knocked me down.  I start off each morning strong, but lose it somewhere during the day.  I am even toying with switching to Atkins which I was very successful with years ago.  Maybe a short term switch would give me the loss I want, then I could switch back to ww for maintainence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same thoughts!  I want a "quick fix" for my last 11 pounds.  I'm not sure I could do atkins again, though.  It's pretty expensive....Hang in there babe!
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> DS now has a mohawk. Lovely, right. I'll post a picture when we get home. He said  he's shaving it on Monday. We are having a fabulous time. I will say I am really glad this night 1/2 is not my first half, because I think we are going to be very slow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So glad it's wonderful!!!  Enjoy your run!  So sweet of DS to give you a hair update!
> 
> 
> 
> jbm02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until reading this thread I didn't realize how many of us there are out there.  I don't have any answers but the support from everyone out there really helps.  Alot.[Ran the Race for the Cure today.  30 minutes for a 5K.  My half marathon is next weekend so I was afraid to "race" it and injure myself.  To you veteran half marathoners out there - I am totally freaked out.  I am not a natural runner.  I trudge through my 10 minute miles with a naughty mantra in my head ("what was I f***ing thinking, what was I f***ing thinking??").  I did 12.3 miles last Sunday and ended at the start of my street.  I was totally wiped.  I looked up at the last 20 yards to my house, then the 10 feet to my door and actually thought about crawling.  And that was only 12.3 - what am I going to do when I add the rest to get to 13.1??  I am going to do one more long run tomorrow before I start my taper (and the thought of what I can lose during the taper also scares me...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sometimes, knowing we aren't the only ones, takes away a bit of the fear and isolation doesn't it!  You will rock your half, young lady!!!!!  I can't do 10 minute miles, mine or 10.5 or 11!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2Pirates said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa- I do have a mtg monday again with my boss.  I am thinking of asking then.  Just a simple question like "have you gotten any closer to a date when my position will be changed yet?"  I guess it cant hurt to ask. One day Im like oh were ok and the next Im afraid we are going to loose everything we own.  I thought it was just my mild anxiety disorder I have self diagnosed myself with but I guess its all normal feelings when you are having financial difficulties.  It is so sad that this is what the economy has done to us.   I did get in my 5 mile run.  It took me 60:10.  I was pretty happy with that.  I have a 5mile race on 10/16.  Its a women's classic.  Supporting women's cancers and women's health.  Its the first race I ever ran in.  Well I did the 5K then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to check out your race review.  You did great on your 5 miles!  I totally understand about the yo yo feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say hi.  I feel a migraine coming on, so Im going to try to go to sleep.  I survived class today and the 5 page paper due.  Just need to survive tomorrow and I will be at Disneyworld!  One day left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope it goes away!  Have a fabulous trip!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Zoesmama03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh rats our spooky train ride got weathered out.  We will go back in 2 weeks. It'll work out and maybe I won't forget my camera that time. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like fun, but my girls would have nightmares for months!
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are off to ccd this morning, and then are going to checkout a new bike path.  It's about 30 min from here, in Lexington but I've heard it's great, and then we might check out the battlefield down there and some of the historical sites.  I'm have such a bad memory for history, and I need to work on that as michael's growing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAVE FUN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD Sunday- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was obsessed before I got there.  I told DH he had to take me for my honeymoon!  It was great, wonderful, etc.  but the true love came after taking the girls for the first time.  You know, the kool-aid, crack reaction of "I need this more often".....
> 
> 
> Dh is in the shower, using the soap!  Just wanted to share a few things, quickly, and catch up!
> 
> Great fun at the reunion!  I had a lot of friends in DH's class, and we danced for hours.  My obliques are feeling it.  I actually came home for a second (less than a mile from the party last night) to put shorts on under my dress so I could really boogie!
> 
> Want to share something sweet AK did.  I had told her that money was extremely tight.  (I was having one of those moments, and was a horrible mommy and actually told her that making the house payment was going to be hard this month.  Yes, it's going to be hard, but I shouldn't have burdened her with that).  Anyway, she has an overnight, charter bus field trip to Jamestown and Williamsburg in November.  Its' $150.  I thought the next payment was due tomorrow, but it was Friday.  She told me after school that her payment had been due that day, and she used her birthday money and paid it herself.    I was so proud...  I will repay her.  I had told her to hang onto her birthday money for spending money for the trip, so I'll make sure she gets it back before then..
> 
> Off to get ready for church.  We're having soup and sandwiches after church, then I'm not really sure what we'll do w/ mom later. SIL mentioned mexican restaurant tonight.  Saw a funny card that said "Mom, for your birthday, I thought you should have a feast.  so, what are you cooking?"
> 
> Have a great day!  Connie - hope you are okay!
> 
> Taryn
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tggrrstarr

lisah0711 said:


> :*Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?*



The Journaling is the thing I thought would be the hardest, but its the easiest part for me.  I feel like I am on track, but just barely.  I need to find some more time very quickly or just quit my job.  Kidding aside, my exercise has taken the back seat to other things a few times too many the last week.  I need to plan my exercise the way I plan my eating and I should be ok.  Thankfully my evening walks haven't stopped, so I am still getting in enough for my weight loss, but I could be losing more!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> *How do you plan for a successful weekend?
> *



My weekends aren't usually any different than the weekdays due to my work schedule, but I just make sure I have plenty of stock in the cupboards of my go to foods.  If I know dinner is going to be a challenge, I just make sure I plan it out ahead of time and have lots of low calorie snacks around.  I love the special K protein bars, I sometimes use those as a meal along with a yogurt parfait.  I save this combo for these types of days.  
Also, if my day is on the go, I try to do a bar for breakfast or just have one on me just in case.  These have really worked for me, better than other bars.  I tried the luna bars, which are the same calories, and didn't feel nearly as full.  In fact, my stomache felt kinda weird after eating those.  



mikamah said:


> I'll post a qotd for today.  Have a great sunday.
> 
> QOTD Sunday- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



I have always loved Disney.  I grew up watching mostly all Disney movies, my parents were very strict in what we were allowed to watch back then.  So I have always been a huge fan, but when I met my DH, I realized he was just as into it as I was.  Big selling point!!  So we planned a trip to WDW for our honeymoon (my first) and it just got worse!  Our fifth trip will take place just a little past five years later!

Off to get ready for work, TOM surprised me a few days early (not normal) so I don't know if I will have a loss this week, but I am upping the exercise today to try anyway.  Just got back from a quick mile walk, it was the coldest yet.  I really don't mind the cold once I get going, but I need to dress a little better next time.  I am down one pound since Friday's weigh in, so hopefully I can keep that going.


----------



## my3princes

mikamah said:


> I'll post a qotd for today.  Have a great sunday.
> 
> QOTD Sunday- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



Dh and I went to WDW on our Honeymoon in 1992.  We had a nice time, but that was not the catalyst for our love of Disney.  We stayed in a tent in 100 degree weather.  It was so hot and we had no where to go to get out of it.  Top that off with sleeping on a plastic blow up mattress...well you get the idea.  





We flew down with all of our gear [2 bags each] and used Mears transportation to get us to and from the airport.  We relied on WDW transportation otherwise.  There were only 3 parks and MGM was brand new, very small.  River Country was open, but also small.   We had plenty of time in a week to do everything we wanted to, but with the heat I can honestly say that we were ready to come home.  

Our next trip was in 1998 when DS1 was 2 1/2 and DS2 was 6 months.  It was so very different seeing it through the eyes of my children.  That is when our love of Disney truly began.  We've been in the summer many times since, but the heat isn't nearly as bad when you have air conditioning while sleeping    Since then we've made a dozen trips and bought DVC.  We're always trying to fit in the next trip, but also try to plan trips elsewhere every third year or so as we want our kids to experience different parts of America and different parts of the world.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



cclovesdis said:


> Okay, you are all going to laugh, well, maybe not: almost all of you have a DH. I made my father a grocery list, because well, grocery shopping is not something I can handle right now unless I drive one of those scooter type carts. I made friends with Excel and the sales circular for about 3 hours yesterday morning and *typed*, yes, I said, typed, him a grocery list. I made a column for the item, cost, whether it was on sale, whether we had a coupon, where he could find the item, and any additional information. Hes seen me do some pretty extreme things, so he joked around with me last night about it. He said, "I want it organized by where you find it in the grocery store", and I said, "Done." Then, he wanted it sorted by whether or not there was a coupon and within 5 seconds, I said, "Done," again. The local supermarket decided to reorganize a bit, so details like that are essential. That, and if you dont tell him theres a coupon, hell completely forget. Hell use them, but he has to be told. I call that trained-I know it wont get any better than that. I actually need to go spend some time refining the list before he goes grocery shopping.



CC, I wish you could make a grocery list like that for me!  



mikamah said:


> The exercise is definitely working for me this time.  I do feel that I am pretty much on track the majority of the time, but those old eating habits are tending to creep back in, and I need to get them under control.  I was the same this week, and am down 3.6 for the month.  I'd love it to be more, but haven't put all the effort I need to for that to happen.  I'd like to push the next two months and get down another 9 pounds to see One-derland.  Journalling my food faithfully will will definitely get me there.



You can do it!   And we will be rocking the Princess in ONE-derland!  



keenercam said:


> I got up today and did 4.3 miles.  They were dissapointingly slow but they are done. It was such a gorgeous morning that I was cold when I left the house but drenched with sweat under my long-sleeved tee shirt (Life is Good!) and hoodie (WDW marathon 2008).  I'm trying to think where I read that you should have a sweat-producing workout at least 3x/week.  LOL!



Great job on the run, Cam!    Thanks for the reminder on the Honeycrisp apples.  I read that the patent is about to run out and a new apple is coming out next year that will be even better.  



JOANNEL said:


> Two weeks from today we will be on the Magic with four night at wdw after. It's going to be great but different. We had it paid for before I got laid off so DH insisted that we still go! I am going to be so worried about every penny we spend. We have no excursion booked in Key west, just a beach break in Grand Caymen, so the only pricey one is in Cozmel- a jeep tour!! So we are going to have to be careful. I do love my frozen drinks!!! W'e are DVC members so our rooms are taken care of and we have passes. So that won't be an issue either. We will just have to eat cheap!



Your vacation sounds like fun.  I think your DH is right that you need to go anyway because this is a stressful time for you.  That saving money on food will no doubt translate to saving calories, too!  Have a wonderful time -- you deserve it!  



my3princes said:


> I'm finding that not much is working for me.  I just can't keep my head in the game, between juggling kids, activities, 2 part time jobs and searching for a full time job the stress has really knocked me down.  I start off each morning strong, but lose it somewhere during the day.  I am even toying with switching to Atkins which I was very successful with years ago.  Maybe a short term switch would give me the loss I want, then I could switch back to ww for maintainence.
> 
> How do I stay on track on the weekends?  Wish I could, but I just can't keep my head in the game  It is so frustrating.



 We all go through times like that, Deb.  Here is a link to a sparkpeople article called "25 ways to get back on track."  Maybe a couple of these ideas will help.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=1062 



50sjayne said:


> Had a dilemma because I hadn't eaten dinner before I went, resisted popcorn and took a walk in between movies and had a hot apple cider after the walk.



Great job resisting the popcorn!  

*Rose, good luck with your race!*



tiki23 said:


> LOVE these apples! They are the best.







jbm02 said:


> Ran the Race for the Cure today.  30 minutes for a 5K.  My half marathon is next weekend so I was afraid to "race" it and injure myself.  To you veteran half marathoners out there - I am totally freaked out.  I am not a natural runner.  I trudge through my 10 minute miles with a naughty mantra in my head ("what was I f***ing thinking, what was I f***ing thinking??").  I did 12.3 miles last Sunday and ended at the start of my street.  I was totally wiped.  I looked up at the last 20 yards to my house, then the 10 feet to my door and actually thought about crawling.  And that was only 12.3 - what am I going to do when I add the rest to get to 13.1??  I am going to do one more long run tomorrow before I start my taper (and the thought of what I can lose during the taper also scares me...)
> 
> Off to a Pop Warner PeeWee football game and concession duty.  Oh joy.



Great time on your race, Jude!    I love your mantra!  I can so relate!  



tigger813 said:


> Cam- Thank you for mentioning honeycrisp apples! I totally forgot about those! I may have to stop and get some on the way home from church tomorrow.
> 
> I just finished my elliptical 5K while watching the first hour of Dear John! I can't wait to watch the rest! I will get up early to do another 5K as I won't have time later in the day as my parents arrive around 2. It's getting easier and easier to do the 5K. If I start earlier tomorrow I may just go for 4 or 5 miles!



Great job on the elliptical 5Ks!    Have a great time with your folks!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Lisa- I do have a mtg monday again with my boss.  I am thinking of asking then.  Just a simple question like "have you gotten any closer to a date when my position will be changed yet?"  I guess it cant hurt to ask.



I'll be excited to hear what he has to say -- it can't hurt to let him know you are excited about it!    I bet your boys will be as cute as can be today!  



Cupcaker said:


> I dont have plans for the weekend.  I just journal my food and try to make the best choices.  The weekend plan is something I need to really work on.



Enjoy your trip!  



Zoesmama03 said:


> Oh rats our spooky train ride got weathered out.  We will go back in 2 weeks. It'll work out and maybe I won't forget my camera that time.



Drat!  It might be a little cooler in a couple of weeks, though.  



flipflopmom said:


> Everyone else -  Hoping this week is better for us all!



Isn't that the truth?    Thank goodness we have each other!  



mikamah said:


> I'll post a qotd for today.  Have a great sunday.
> 
> QOTD Sunday- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



Thanks for helping fill in the QOTD, Kathy!    CC will be doing it tomorrow.  We'll just take things day by day because I really hope pjlla is back soon -- we are all worried about her.  pjlla  that you are back with us soon.

I've always had a great love for Disney since I grew up in the shadow of Disneyland and started going when I was two.  It is just part of who I am!  

I did a 5K on the treadmill yesterday -- it took an hour!    I have to learn how to run on the treadmill.  This morning I am off to a yoga class.  Those two tasks complete what I needed for this week for my other BL challenge.  I have all of next week planned out so I can get everything in before I leave for Disneyland Thursday night.  I will do my first weigh in for that challenge this morning, too.  Hope I kept my 2 lb loss I had here!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## jenanderson

Morning Everyone!

I will come back on later and reply to some of the posts but I am going to do a quick post now and then come back later and reply.

Yesterday we drove up (early in the morning) to our cabin and finished closing it up for the winter.  The boat is now winterized and covered and the cabin is cleaned and closed up.  It was a really long day and then we drove back home.  

My mom and her boyfriend came to our house to have a late dinner and spend the night.  We ordered pizza and she had brought a cake for my birthday.  Overall it was not that bad of an eating day (normally my weekends are horrible).  I did have some pizza and a small piece of cake but I had eaten light the rest of the day so it was fine.  

Today we have had a lazy morning since my mom was here.  We cut the coupons (good coupons so we bought 4 papers this week) and watched "Elf" (yes, it is only October but we love this moving).  Mom and her boyfriend have left now though so we are going to have some light toast and then go running.  It is only about 40° here this morning so I need to pull out some warmer running gear.  DH and I are going to run to our favorite park and run around the lake a few times.  We have not run all week so we have decided that we will do slow running and walk when needed but at least we will get out and enjoy the day.

Taryn & CC (and anyone else who is trying to watch finances)...I am totally into saving money with coupons and have huge amounts that I am trading with some other people.  Even with that...I do have some to share if you are at all interested.  Send me a PM or post and we can chat about what coupons would help your family!  

Be back later....
Jen


----------



## my3princes

I officially have sinus infection #2 of the year   I feel like someone punched me in both eyes, my teeth hurt and the motion of walking hurts my head.  I started antibiotics this morning so hopefully I'll start feeling better soon.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Today has been a good day. Thank you all for the support! Mom was great yesterday (Ill never be able to figure her out) and has been fine today. My dad is wonderful! He puts up with just about anything.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

CC



JOANNEL said:


> If you don't mind sharing, which bike do you have? That is likely going to be my Christmas gift and I know it's going to require some thinking. TIA
> 
> It's 15 years old so I have no idea!!!!! I did buy it a new gel seat a few years ago. Living by the beach it is very flat here so don;t need much, It is nothing special, bought at target!!



Ive actually been looking at Target. But, a new seat might be an easier, budget-friendlier solution. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Glad your mom was better today.  I hope it stayed that way and that you had a great day.
> 
> I am getting some good laughs reading about your dad.  He sounds like a great guy.  I guess he got tired just watching you working out.
> 
> So I did get in my 5 mile run.  It took me 60:10.  I was pretty happy with that.  I have a 5mile race on 10/16.  Its a women's classic.  Supporting women's cancers and women's health.  Its the first race I ever ran in.  Well I did the 5K then.
> 
> We took the boys for sunday school shoes tonight and we went with my parents to dinner at Ruby Tuesday's.  It was spur of the moment so I didnt really plan for this.  I had a side salad, grilled crab cake (mostly jumbo lump crab meet no filler) broccolli and 2 onion rings.  I know I should of stopped at the broccoli.  I was pretty full but I think I made alright choices.



Thanks Lindsay! Yesterday and today have been some much-needed good days. My dadI dont know how he deals with all the female hormones. 

 for the 5 miles! What a great time! Your dinner out sounds good, IMO. Honestly, the broccoli is the part that gets me at RT. Its almost 100 calories. 



Cupcaker said:


> Just wanted to say hi.  I feel a migraine coming on, so Im going to try to go to sleep.  I survived class today and the 5 page paper due.  Just need to survive tomorrow and I will be at Disneyworld!  One day left.



Hope you are migraine-free and have a great trip! 



Zoesmama03 said:


> Oh rats our spooky train ride got weathered out.  We will go back in 2 weeks. It'll work out and maybe I won't forget my camera that time.



Sending  that youll get to ride the train in 2 weeks!



flipflopmom said:


> CC - I love that you have to be supervised to do strength!  Sounds like you and your dad get along great!



 Dad definitely is my favorite. He really does put up with anything. 



mikamah said:


> Your dad sounds very sweet, even if he falls asleep on you. Michael hates when he asks me to watch a movie with him, and I fall asleep.  It's hard some nights to keep the eyes open.



 Hope you had a great bike ride!



mikamah said:


> QOTD Sunday- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



I loved my first trip, but I really remember very little of it. It wasnt until I went again at 21 that I really fell in love with Disney.

*Tracey*: Hope you have a great time with your parents visiting.



flipflopmom said:


> I wonder how many times AK thinks that????  I love your spreadsheet!  You have a lot of time on your hands now, huh!  How much longer in the boot?



 I do have some time on my hands.  I have been job searching, but really doing very little overall. Ive been able to do more today because it is dry outside. The boot shouldnt get wet-it could be slippery. So, I did get to walk over and see the girls next door. Theyve had to come to me so that was a nice change. My follow-up appt is Nov. 1st. I cannot wait!

What a great compliment!  How sweet of AK!  Is this her graduation from elementary school-type trip?

*tggrrstarr*: So jealous that you find journaling easy! I know the points for just about everything, but never want to go online and actually journal. Thanks for the inspiration to do that today! 

*Deb*: When in 1992 did you go? We were down in August and I dont remember it being that hot-before or after the hurricane. At home we refer to BC as Before Children or more specifically, Before CC. Children really do change everything. I have told my sister time and again that I am going with her and her husband and children to WDW. I wouldnt miss seeing their eyes light up for anything. Now, they are not planning to have kids soon, so I have to wait a while, but I had to stake my claim to their faces now. 

Feel better! 



lisah0711 said:


> CC, I wish you could make a grocery list like that for me!



I didnt realize my list making would be so popular. I got the inspiration from pjlla really. She is always mentioning the value of being prepared. Pamela-I hope you are okay! 

 on your 5K! Youve done all your tasks for the week already!? WTG!

*Jen*: Youve had quite the busy weekend! I cant believe you did all that at your cabin in one day! Hope you had a great run! 

Thanks! The one product we can always use coupons for is Lactaid milk. Also, I did want to mention that Target often has a coupon for a gift certificate if you fill or transfer a prescription to their pharmacy. I checked for one today, but no luck.


----------



## donac

Good afternoon I was going to post earlier but never got here.  

I was going to volunteer for Monday's QOTD.  If we still don't hear from Pam I will do Tuesday's 

my3princess  I am glad that you got another antibiotic.  Some people feel that most sinus infections don't go away unless you do 2 courses of antibiotics.  Sinus infections are very hard to get rid of.  

I didn't go to the grocery store this morning.  I went through my pantry and freezer and realized that I had enough stocked up to make meals for the week.  I did need fruits and veggies so I went to a specialty shop to get really fresh produce.    This place has the best baked goods and dh usually picks up 2 packs of their apple cider doughnuts.  When I told him I was going he told me not to pick up doughnuts but when I came home without them he was dissappointed.  I do plan to make some apple crisp later. 

Cam I am making chili also.  Just got the pot on. 

Who mentioned Honey Crisp apples?  I went to this store this morning and looked for them.  I couldn't believe the size of them.  They were HUGE.  I know that I can't eat one.  I am going to have to split these with someone.  

QOTD  I have been in love with DW since I was a little girl.  I knew that I could never make it to the west coast but I loved to watch WWoD on Sunday night.  I especially loved when they showed a new attraction at a park. I remember watching HM and POC on tv long before I got to DL or Dw.  We went to DL on our honeymoon and 2 years later got to DW.  On that trip we took a monorail over to what would soon be Epcot.  we couldn't go into the park but we got a view of it before it opened.

Off to get some things done.  We spent yesterday at my parent's house.  We helped my sisters close up my parent's pool.

Have a nice evening everyone.  PD to anyone who is having trouble.  PD to Pam.  I hope everything is okay.


----------



## lisah0711

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JENANDERSON!*

I hope that you have a wonderful day with your family!


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday, Jenanderson!!!!!!

Just finished 2 miles on the elliptical. I would've done the 5K but my mother kept asking me if I was almost done 3 times!!!!! RRRRRRR!!!!!!! I was watching the rest of Dear John and she came down and then got interested so wanted to be able to hear it. I told her that I do a 2 mile workout and a 5K everyday. I am doing a weight loss challenge and if I gain I pay! This is going to be a long 2 weeks if I have to go through this everyday! She wants to go shopping when I have to work. She just doesn't get it!!!!!! I have to be available. We have 3 1/2 hours tomorrow to go shopping and then we have to be home to get DD2 off the bus. She's worried we won't get home in time. We may just need to do shopping tomorrow morning and then Wednesday morning. I have to be at work most of Tuesday and Thursday. They go to VT on Friday to see my brother! If I don't get my workouts in I am going to become a really grouchy TIGGER!!!!!

Thanks for letting me vent! I just don't want to fall back into what happened last summer! I can't do that again!!!!!

Gotta go shoot hoops with DD1 as she gets ready for tryouts tomorrow night.


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone.  I woke up nice and refreshed today.  Can you believe I havent packed yet?  My bf and I have been so busy working that we havent had time.  But we have washed all the clothes so we just need to pack.  We leave late tonight so we still have time.  I'll try to check in once a while so I dont fall too far behind.  Hope everyone has a great week!  Hope Pamela is ok too.



mikamah said:


> QOTD Sunday- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



It kind of really kicked in during college.  I lived about 15 miles away from DL.  I ended up getting an annual pass and would regularly go after classes   Disney just makes me feel happy and feel young again.



flipflopmom said:


> Someone commented Fri. night at the Homecoming game about how many of Brad's classmates could wear what the clothes they graduated in, and it was remarked that I couldn't, they would fall off.  And you know what, they are right!  I love not being recognized!



Thats great  Im glad you had a good time.  Dancing always makes anyone feel better.  That was very sweet of AK.  She is going to grow up to be a wonderful person.



jenanderson said:


> I am totally into saving money with coupons and have huge amounts that I am trading with some other people.



Thats a great idea.  Thats something I need to start doing.  Hope you had a good run.  Happy birthday!!!



my3princes said:


> I officially have sinus infection #2 of the year   I feel like someone punched me in both eyes, my teeth hurt and the motion of walking hurts my head.  I started antibiotics this morning so hopefully I'll start feeling better soon.



Get better soon. 



tigger813 said:


> Just finished 2 miles on the elliptical. I would've done the 5K but my mother kept asking me if I was almost done 3 times!!!!! RRRRRRR!!!!!!!



Hope it works out.  Shes probably just excited to be around you   Im sure after a few days, she'll get it.  Good luck!


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> Happy Birthday, Jenanderson!!!!!!
> 
> Just finished 2 miles on the elliptical. I would've done the 5K but my mother kept asking me if I was almost done 3 times!!!!! RRRRRRR!!!!!!! I was watching the rest of Dear John and she came down and then got interested so wanted to be able to hear it. I told her that I do a 2 mile workout and a 5K everyday. I am doing a weight loss challenge and if I gain I pay! This is going to be a long 2 weeks if I have to go through this everyday! She wants to go shopping when I have to work. She just doesn't get it!!!!!! I have to be available. We have 3 1/2 hours tomorrow to go shopping and then we have to be home to get DD2 off the bus. She's worried we won't get home in time. We may just need to do shopping tomorrow morning and then Wednesday morning. I have to be at work most of Tuesday and Thursday. They go to VT on Friday to see my brother! If I don't get my workouts in I am going to become a really grouchy TIGGER!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent! I just don't want to fall back into what happened last summer! I can't do that again!!!!!
> 
> Gotta go shoot hoops with DD1 as she gets ready for tryouts tomorrow night.



Where are you going in VT?




JenAnderson


----------



## flipflopmom

jen!!!  I hope it was a wonderful day, reminding you to celebrate life!




donac said:


> I did need fruits and veggies so I went to a specialty shop to get really fresh produce.    This place has the best baked goods and dh usually picks up 2 packs of their apple cider doughnuts. .


That sounds wonderful!  I wish we had something other than the grocery store, although I did notice they were advertising local apples and peaches...




tigger813 said:


> Thanks for letting me vent! I just don't want to fall back into what happened last summer! I can't do that again!!!


Good for you telling her your needs up front for exercise.  You might not get in as much, with all the extra entertaining, but hopefully you can, and stay on track!  Vent away!  



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  I woke up nice and refreshed today.  Can you believe I havent packed yet?  My bf and I have been so busy working that we havent had time.  But we have washed all the clothes so we just need to pack.


HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!!!!!!!



cclovesdis said:


> Today has been a good day. Thank you all for the support! Mom was great yesterday (Ill never be able to figure her out) and has been fine today. My dad is wonderful! He puts up with just about anything. My follow-up appt is Nov. 1st. I cannot wait!  What a great compliment!  How sweet of AK!  Is this her graduation from elementary school-type trip?


I love it.   My kids definitely can't figure me out either.  Wonder what they'll be saying about me on disboards one day.  Less than a month to go for the boot!!!  This is just her 6th grade trip.  Next year she'll go to DC for 2 nights... probably around $250 I guess...

Just checking in to see if Pamela had checked in.  Times like these I wish we had phone numbers... Hope you understand what I mean and don't feel like I am a stalker...  The Sunday night rush is beginning.  Final house clean of the weekend, getting stuff ready for the week, menu planning, ugh.  I'm procrastinating.  

BRAD JUST LEFT FOR HIS LAST SUNDAY NIGHT ON 3rd SHIFT!!!  I hope I'm not hinging too much on life being wonderful once he's back on 1st!  We've kinda gotten used to not having each other around, hope we can transition to co-existing again well.  Does that make sense?

Have a great evening.  I'm sure I'll be back later!
Taryn


----------



## tggrrstarr

I just got home from work and have to post what happened.  I can't believe it!  
This morning when I left for work, I left a steak in the kitchen sink to thaw for my husband's dinner.  I had a piece of salmon in the fridge for myself.  When we got home, I looked in the sink and it was gone!  After searching the house, I found the empty, bloody bag on the floor of the dining room.  A short distance away was about half of the thawed, chewed up steak.  We came to the conclusion that the cat dragged it out of the sink and into the dining room, then she and the dog worked together to get the bag open.  And then I guess the dog took it from there.  (I have caught them working together before to get into a closed garbage bag).  My poor husband decided to go get himself take out instead of waiting for me to go buy him another steak.  I learned my lesson, no food is safe in this house anymore!  That cat is an instigator.  These things never happened when it was just the dog!  But we love her anyway.


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone!  Busy day and now exhausted but I had to stop in to wish JenA a very happy birthday. I hope it was wonderful, sweetie!


----------



## tigger813

my3princes said:


> Where are you going in VT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenAnderson



My parents are going to see my brother and family in Essex Jct.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I have something to share. My mom really wanted to go out to dinner tonight with the whole family-her, dad, my sister, my BIL, and I. We discussed where to go and we picked a chain restaurant called Longhorn's. We had to drive a bit, but it was so worth it. I had two small pieces of bread, lots of salad, and only half my steak. I don't remember the last time, if ever, I've taken food home. I ordered 8 oz. of grilled sirloin, so a very lean cut, wrapped in 1 piece of bacon. I ate half of it and all my veggies, which I asked for without butter and seasonings. The salad did have cheese and croutons on it, but not too much. I'll attempt to journal my points, but since I have all 35 of my WPA left, I'm not worried at all. We ordered 2 of the special 3-course menus, so the table got 1 app and 1 dessert. No one has touched the dessert yet. 1/2 is with my sister and BIL and 1/2 is in the fridge. I completely skipped the app. This is probably my biggest food-related NSV since I started this journey.

I'll post a few quick replies and then I'm off to journal my food and then it's bedtime.

CC

*Dona*: So nice to not have to have gone grocery shopping today!  My dad bought a few things not on the list yesterday  so I may have to do this.

*Tracey*:  Hope tomorrow goes more smoothly 

 to DD1 for tryouts tomorro!

*Cupcaker*: Have a great trip!

*Taryn*:  I'm guessing your DDs will say "I, AK, think my mom is the best mom in the whole entire world" and "I, Sophie, think that my mom loves me more than anything in the world. And, I know they would both say, "Thank you for teaching me that my mom is just as important as I am." 

Hope AK has a great trip this year and next! 

Cannot wait to say bye to the boot. I can get around pretty well, but I want to use the treadmill!!!!!!!!!!!!!



flipflopmom said:


> BRAD JUST LEFT FOR HIS LAST SUNDAY NIGHT ON 3rd SHIFT!!!  I hope I'm not hinging too much on life being wonderful once he's back on 1st!  We've kinda gotten used to not having each other around, hope we can transition to co-existing again well.  Does that make sense?



 I'm sure things will be fine. It might take a day or two, especially since he'll have to adjust his sleep-wake times. 



tggrrstarr said:


> I just got home from work and have to post what happened.  I can't believe it!



That's outrageous!


----------



## cclovesdis

jenanderson

Jen, I hope you had a great day!


----------



## cclovesdis

And, I will post tomorrow's QOTD when my alarm goes off tomorrow morning.

I am hoping that pjlla will be back in the morning. I do hope that you are alright Pamela.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> We've had DH's reunion activities all weekend.  It's been fun, but I am BEAT!



Im so glad you had some fun this weekend. Good for you.



mikamah said:


> QOTD Sunday- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



I always loved disney characters and movies growing up.  I went with my parents to WDW when I was 10, I went with a group of friends as a high school graduation present, then again with my family when I was 18, and we took our honeymoon there in 2003.  Through all these trips I really really enjoyed myself and always was excited to go back.  Then 2 years ago I started planning my first family trip with my boys.  I found these boards and thats where my addiction really began.  I loved planning our trip and really putting details into it.  It was so fun and wonderful to spend the time with my kids and husband and to see the excitement in my kids eyes.  I cant wait to go back again as a family.  I am excited for my princess wkend trip with my mom and aunt but it just will not be the same.




flipflopmom said:


> Great fun at the reunion!  I had a lot of friends in DH's class, and we danced for hours.  My obliques are feeling it.  I actually came home for a second (less than a mile from the party last night) to put shorts on under my dress so I could really boogie!




that is just completely hysterical 
How thoughtful of AK to use her own money.  I know what you mean about burdening your kids with your problems.  I hate when I tell the kids we cant do anything because we have no money.  I need to find another way to phrase that.



my3princes said:


> I officially have sinus infection #2 of the year   I feel like someone punched me in both eyes, my teeth hurt and the motion of walking hurts my head.  I started antibiotics this morning so hopefully I'll start feeling better soon.




I hope you feel better soon.



jenanderson said:


> Yesterday we drove up (early in the morning) to our cabin and finished closing it up for the winter.  The boat is now winterized and covered and the cabin is cleaned and closed up.  It was a really long day and then we drove back home.
> 
> My mom and her boyfriend came to our house to have a late dinner and spend the night.  We ordered pizza and she had brought a cake for my birthday.  Overall it was not that bad of an eating day (normally my weekends are horrible).  I did have some pizza and a small piece of cake but I had eaten light the rest of the day so it was fine.



Jen I am glad you weekend sounded to go well.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY



tigger813 said:


> Gotta go shoot hoops with DD1 as she gets ready for tryouts tomorrow night.



How exciting.  I played basketball in middle and high school.  I actually was pretty good and got a bunch of awards.  I hope your DD does well at tryouts.  I will send some PD her way.



flipflopmom said:


> BRAD JUST LEFT FOR HIS LAST SUNDAY NIGHT ON 3rd SHIFT!!!  I hope I'm not hinging too much on life being wonderful once he's back on 1st!  We've kinda gotten used to not having each other around, hope we can transition to co-existing again well.  Does that make sense?



Any change in your routine will give you anxiety but Im sure after a few weeks you both will get a new routine going again.  Just remember to cut him some slack the first few weeks while your both are still adjusting.  Oh and hide the screwdrivers.



tggrrstarr said:


> I just got home from work and have to post what happened.  I can't believe it!
> This morning when I left for work, I left a steak in the kitchen sink to thaw for my husband's dinner.  I had a piece of salmon in the fridge for myself.  When we got home, I looked in the sink and it was gone!  After searching the house, I found the empty, bloody bag on the floor of the dining room.  A short distance away was about half of the thawed, chewed up steak.  We came to the conclusion that the cat dragged it out of the sink and into the dining room, then she and the dog worked together to get the bag open.  And then I guess the dog took it from there.  (I have caught them working together before to get into a closed garbage bag).  My poor husband decided to go get himself take out instead of waiting for me to go buy him another steak.  I learned my lesson, no food is safe in this house anymore!  That cat is an instigator.  These things never happened when it was just the dog!  But we love her anyway.



I was cracking up reading your post.  At least your meal wasnt already cooked.  My dog did that years ago to me.  I made a roast and my dh had a friend over to watch football.  i walked out to the living room to give them their plates and when I came back for mine the darn dog had eaten it.  We didnt have any left because we only had planned on the two of us eating so it was a really small roast.  I felt like crying.   I guess now you know you have to hide everything.  We have to put the garbage can behind closed doors everyday now or we come home to a floor of chewed garbage.  Animals gotta love them.



cclovesdis said:


> This is probably my biggest food-related NSV since I started this journey.



Great Job CC.  You are really doing so well.  I admire that you have picked up speed with your wt loss even with your injury.  

So there is a negative vibe in my house tonight.  It starts with a D and ends with an H.  You guessed it Dh!  He is miserable not only did the eagles loose today but he is loosing for the 4th week in a row in his fantasy football league.  It is really annoying me so I am just going to finish my posts and go to bed.  

The kids did great in church today.  Even my 3 year old sang the words to this little light of mine.  It was great.  We had a new pastor start at our church today.  He did a childrens sermon and had the kids bring pics of their pets.  Ryan showed him our dog and the pastor handed him the mic and asked what the dogs name was.  Ryan replied "Donovan" the pastor said "oh do you mean like the eagles quaterback donovan mcnabb?"  Ryan said in the microphone for the whole church to hear " yes but he plays for the redskins now so we dont cheer for him anyone.  We only cheer for the eagles thats why my dad said everyone might boo him today".   I seriously slouched as low as I could into the pew.  At least the kid is honest.  The pastor just laughed and moved on.

I didnt do too bad with my eating today although I didnt count my points.  I feel pretty hungry lately so I think TOM is probably on its way.  I cant remember when it was last time but since its usually every 21days it comes so often I dont even keep track anymore.

Well I hope you all enjoyed your weekend.  Tomorrow starts another nutty week.  I have to figure out how to ask my boss about my promotion/raise.  I am not going to chicken out.  I will let you know how it goes.

Take care.


----------



## tggrrstarr

mommyof2Pirates said:


> So there is a negative vibe in my house tonight.  It starts with a D and ends with an H.  You guessed it Dh!  He is miserable not only did the eagles loose today but he is loosing for the 4th week in a row in his fantasy football league.  It is really annoying me so I am just going to finish my posts and go to bed.



As you were laughing at my post, I was finding yours hilarious!  Today was the first Sunday since football started that my husband didn't lose on his fantasy football.  And the Browns won!  I'm sure everyone knows how rare that is!  Every Sunday up until now I couldn't wait to leave the house to go do my exercise!

I have a small (or big) milestone to report!  I haven't been able to wear my wedding rings for about two and a half years now, they weren't sized properly when we got them, but I had been able to squeeze them on at first.  On a whim, I just went to try them on.  They fit better than when I first got them!  (still a tiny bit tight, but wearable)  I am so excited!  My coworkers don't even know what they look like, lol.  The funny thing is, just about three months ago I tried to put them on and couldn't even come close!


----------



## jenanderson

Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone!  I had a really nice day.  It was great to wake up and have my mom here.  She bought me some really nice running clothes and so that was great.  Usually she gets me a bunch of junk that I never will use but this year she did great - I was so happy that she gave me such a thoughtful gift.  After she left, DH and I went out and ran 7.3 miles.  It was pretty cool when we started but true to my overly hot form...I was in my sports bra by the end.  We walked by several people who were out walking in big coats, turtle necks, and other warm gear...I am sure they thought I was crazy!    I also got a nice long bath in this afternoon.  It was so great to relax (and shave my legs)!  I spent some time writing some curriculum that I am writing for the neighbors.  They want their nanny to do more educational activities with their daughter so they are paying me to write the curriculum.  Then I went out for dinner with the family.  I probably ate more then I should have but it was not too bad.  Finally, I was able to talk with Jude and chat with my other DIS friend so I was happy.  As I said...just a really nice day.  

*Cupcaker  *I am feeling much better.   I think coming on the board and just saying how I was feeling helped. Getting back on the board and having the support of everyone is what I needed to take stock of things and refocus.  I know that there are still going to be VERY hard days but I am learning how to deal with them better.

I love how planned out you are for your trip!  I know you will do great  you have to think of all that walking you will do while you are there too!

*Goldcupmom  *  Hugs for all the financial problems.sadly, I can relate to it all.  I think there are so many of us here are just holding on by a thread at times.  We all could use a little bit of a break I think.  You are so right about telling me that I cant be everything to everyone. I am working on it.  I also know that I have to get better on not having such high expectations for myself ALL the time.

*Tigger813 * I am so proud of you with your 5K running!  You are always so impressive with your healthy habits.drinking all your water, planning out healthy foods, exercising all the time, etc.  I really have to take some lessons from you!  

*Lisa0711 * It is wonderful that we are all pushing through the rough times and sticking this out.  Even when the days are hard, I just look at the photos of where I started and think about all I have accomplished so far.  No matter how rough things get right now, I will never go back because even with what is happening, I am a much happier person.    Good luck with using the treadmill.  DH and I bought a used one last winter and I am thinking of selling it.  We would rather be running outsideeven when it is below zero!

*CC  *So glad that -you are seeing the success with the journaling, thinking about the food and drinking the wateryou totally deserve the success you are experiencing in this challenge.  BTWI loved that you sent your dad shopping with such a great list.     Great job getting some strength training in  I have not been doing so good with this so you have inspired me to get on it tomorrow.  It is now on my list of things to do tomorrow.  I will watch for coupons for you.  Please feel free to send me a PM with anything else you are looking for.  

*Kathy * I was so happy to see you have lost a good amount this past monthI know that you will see One-derland soon!  You are going to be so healthy and looking strong when I see you at the princess!  

*My3princes *   Hugs to you.  It is so hard to get your head in the game when there is so much else going on.  I have started the days out strong and also tend to go downhill.  I am really working at finding things to do so that I dont sabotage myself as the day goes on.  One thing that is helping is to make a list so that when I am feeling like I am losing focus, I go back to my list and it helps.  BTWI LOVE your honeymoon photo!  The tent at WDW is great  cant say that would have sparked my love for WDW!  Hope you are feeling better soon too!

*50sjayne  *Waking Sleeping Beauty sounds really interesting!  I will have to watch for it.  You did a great job with taking the walk and having the apple cider!

*Jude  *You had a GREAT weekend.  I am so amazed that you can have such a crazy schedule week after week and still lose weight.  You are going to ROCK that race next weekend!  Thanks for being such a great friend lately.  All your e-mails and calls have really meant a lot to me and I probably haven't said that to you.  

*Mommyof2Pirates  *I loved your race report and will be joining in your pre-trip reportit is great!  Good luck with the raise/promotion.  It is always so hard to ask for something like that but you do have to stick up for yourself and give it a try. 

*Flipflopmom * Sounds like you had a great time at the reunion.  Your DD is precious!    You have done such a good job as a mom and it shows with how wonderful your kids are!  I am so happy for you and your family  it is great to see that you have made it through the tough time of having Brad work the 3rd shift.  I get what you mean about having him around and transitioning to a new routine again.  I am sure you will get used to it quickly again but remember it might take a few days for everyone to get used to each other again.  

*Tggrrstarr  *Great jobs on getting your walks in even when time is short!  BTWyour cat and dog crack me up!  They were very naughty!

Well, I really meant to answer some of the QOTD but I was happier to catch up with everyone.  It will be my goal to work on that a bit tomorrow.  I hope that we all have a happy and healthy week.   Hugs to every one of you!

Jen


----------



## jenanderson

tggrrstarr said:


> I have a small (or big) milestone to report!  I haven't been able to wear my wedding rings for about two and a half years now, they weren't sized properly when we got them, but I had been able to squeeze them on at first.  On a whim, I just went to try them on.  They fit better than when I first got them!  (still a tiny bit tight, but wearable)  I am so excited!  My coworkers don't even know what they look like, lol.  The funny thing is, just about three months ago I tried to put them on and couldn't even come close!



  This is a HUGE milestone!    I bet you feel great being able to wear your wedding rings - WAY TO GO!  You are obviously doing all the right things and I am glad that you are able to put the rings on!!!!

I am now experiencing a deal with my rings as well.  They now fall off my left hand so I put them on my right hand but now they are a bit too big for that hand as well.  I am thinking of taking mine off and not wearing them for a while.  I will have to figure out what to do about them or get them resized at some point but for now it might just be best to take them off and store them.


----------



## mikamah

Happy Birthday Jen!!
Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Happy Birthday Jen

Chiming in to say hi and goodbye. Off to Gettysburg in the morning to celebrate my 7th wedding Anniversary, which was today.  Rained cats and dogs here, which sucks because it rained cats and dogs here on weds and thursday   Hopefully we'll have nice weather up there and we'll be home on Thursday night sometime.  

Have a great week everybody


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning,

Well, I'm guessing you can all figure out that my alarm hasn't went off yet. But, that's okay, because a light bulb did and I remembered a great QOTD from a previous challenge or two. I apologize, I don't remember who asked it.

Ding-dong! Your personal guide has just woken you up and has great news. Your chartered plane is here to take you on an all-expense paid "health" vacation for the next week. Where are you going? What are you doing? It's all up to you!

Now, this vacation comes with a few pieces of information:
1) It includes a nanny/caregiver, etc. so that you can go alone if you so choose.
2) If there is one thing I am learning, health is relative. Hence, the quotation marks.

But most importantly, have a great trip!

If I could workout, I'd love to go to one of those all-inclusive gym/spa resorts. However, like I said, health is relative. Honestly, what I could use is a sleep study. I know that won't take a week, but it might take a week for me to get a regulated sleep-wake cycle. I get plenty of sleep, but not when the rest of the 1st shift-working Eastern Time Zone sleeps. 

I'll be back later with some replies.

Have a great day everyone!

CC

pjlla: I hope you are alright!


----------



## flipflopmom

tggrrstarr said:


> We came to the conclusion that the cat dragged it out of the sink and into the dining room, then she and the dog worked together to get the bag open.  And then I guess the dog took it from there.  (I have caught them working together before to get into a closed garbage bag).


That is .  Don't you wish you had a video camera on that mission?  I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time, and a huge mess, but the mental image had me!



cclovesdis said:


> I don't remember the last time, if ever, I've taken food home.


You are having such a successful challenge, despite your injury.  Proud of you girl!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I found these boards and thats where my addiction really began.  I loved planning our trip and really putting details into it.  It was so fun and wonderful to spend the time with my kids and husband and to see the excitement in my kids eyes.  I cant wait to go back again as a family.Oh and hide the screwdrivers.So there is a negative vibe in my house tonight.  The kids did great in church today.  Even my 3 year old sang the words to this little light of mine.  It was great.  I seriously slouched as low as I could into the pew.  I cant remember when it was last time but since its usually every 21days it comes so often I dont even keep track anymore.


Planning, details, and DIS can make a fanatic out of you, can't it!  Screwdriver, what screwdriver?  I have a whole stash of them!  So glad the boys did well yesterday.  As for the Donovan remark - out of the mouths of babes!    Hope your DH wakes up on the right side of the bed this am!  It's crazy how tied their emotions are to the respective team's performance.  
We were around the same schedule last month, and I'm usually around the 19th, if that helps you at all!  Every 21 days?  Really?  Sheez..  How do you deal with that?  Gpod luck talking to your boss today!



tggrrstarr said:


> I have a small (or big) milestone to report!  I haven't been able to wear my wedding rings for about two and a half years now, they weren't sized properly when we got them, but I had been able to squeeze them on at first.  On a whim, I just went to try them on.  They fit better than when I first got them!  (still a tiny bit tight, but wearable)


What a wonderful NSV (non-scale victory)!!!  



jenanderson said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone!  I had a really nice day.  It was great to wake up and have my mom here.  She bought me some really nice running clothes and so that was great.    After she left, DH and I went out and ran 7.3 miles.  It was pretty cool when we started but true to my overly hot form...I was in my sports bra by the end.  We walked by several people who were out walking in big coats, turtle necks, and other warm gear...I am sure they thought I was crazy!  They want their nanny to do more educational activities with their daughter so they are paying me to write the curriculum.  Good luck with using the treadmill.  DH and I bought a used one last winter and I am thinking of selling it.  We would rather be running outsideeven when it is below zero!


YAY for getting new running clothes!!!  Hope your run with DH helped you feel better.  I am like that, too, running in a tank top when everyone else is in sweats and jeans.  Writing the curriculum sounds like a wonderful opportunity, maybe you should set up a website and market yourself for stuff like that.  That sounds totally fun!  I've thought about how I would love to be a consultant for parents of preschoolers and K students.  I've thought many times that I would love a treadmill, I could do that with the kids here when I can't leave to go for a run.  Of course, that's an expense we can't afford now, and I'm pretty sure I would fall on it and break my neck!  Glad you had a great birthday!!!



jenanderson said:


> I am now experiencing a deal with my rings as well.  They now fall off my left hand so I put them on my right hand but now they are a bit too big for that hand as well.  I am thinking of taking mine off and not wearing them for a while.  I will have to figure out what to do about them or get them resized at some point but for now it might just be best to take them off and store them.


I wear mine on my middle finger of my left hand.  The knuckle is bigger there for some reason, and they don't fly off!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Chiming in to say hi and goodbye. Off to Gettysburg in the morning to celebrate my 7th wedding Anniversary, which was today.  Have a great week everybody


Happy Anniversary!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## flipflopmom

cclovesdis said:


> Well, I'm guessing you can all figure out that my alarm hasn't went off yet. Ding-dong! Your personal guide has just woken you up and has great news. Your chartered plane is here to take you on an all-expense paid "health" vacation for the next week. Where are you going? What are you doing? It's all up to you!
> 
> If I could workout, I'd love to go to one of those all-inclusive gym/spa resorts. However, like I said, health is relative. Honestly, what I could use is a sleep study. I know that won't take a week, but it might take a week for me to get a regulated sleep-wake cycle. I get plenty of sleep, but not when the rest of the 1st shift-working Eastern Time Zone sleeps.



I wish my alarm hadn't gone off yet!!!!  You  me up.  I need more sleep, I'm already thinking a nap is in order.

For the next week.  Hmm..  

A Disney Cruise?  Although, the food wouldn't be too healthy, but the getaway would be nice for my family to bond again.  Mental health is important.  Lots of exercursions to walk and sight see. Mediterranean?  That might take longer than a week....

I'm thinking a spa.  Get wrapped in seaweed, eat salads, etc. Lie around in a mega soft robe drinking high quality water, eating organic foods, somewhere near the Western mtns. maybe?  Saw a Coors commercial yesterday and the scenery was lovely....

OR how about a week at WDW at the Grand Floridian, with spa treatments and healthy room service daily?  or in a Grand Villa at BLT with unlimited use of the GF spa... Massages in a cabana by the CR pool....  Yeah.  I think that's it.  With the whole family, but with a nanny to take the kids ( and BRAD  while I have my spa treatments...

Edited to add:  After I finished typing, I looked down to snuggle Beamer that had asked to be held.  HE HAD BIG RED GUM STUCK TO HIS FUR ALL AROUND HIS MOUTH!!!!!!!!!!  Rubbed some coconut oil in, bath, and it finally came out.  Yep, it's Monday.  So much for getting lots done this am!

That was a fun QOTD!  Have a great day everyone!!!! Hope it's not tooo Monday-ish..
Taryn


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning.  It is raining here and cool.  I hope it doesn't rain all day.

I don't have too long to be on here today.  I need to be at my desk by 6:30.  Lots of kids were out on Friday so they are coming in 6:45 to take the tests they missed. 

Happy Birthday Jen.  Your day sounds just right.  Don't you love it when relatives get you just what you really wanted.  One year my inlaws gave me a gc to my favorite quilt shop.  They have never done it since which is strange since it is right near sis in law's house and they are down there all the time. 

Octoberbride03  Happy anniversary.

Ding-dong! Your personal guide has just woken you up and has great news. Your chartered plane is here to take you on an all-expense paid "health" vacation for the next week. Where are you going? What are you doing? It's all up to you!

I would go someplace that offers yoga morning, noon and night.  It would have to be in place where you can hike without paths that are too slanted (ankle would give me trouble) but that I could enjoy with beautiful views. 

Have nice evening everyone. Off to pack lunch.


----------



## tigger813

Jenanderson- Glad you had a great day!

QOTD: I'd go to the BL ranch so I could finish my long journey to my goal weight!

Woke up to a rainy morning so I won't be able to jog to the wellness center this morning. I will drive down after putting DD2 on the bus. Then, my plan, is to come back and do my elliptical workout or try and do a WATP in my living room. Redwalker is stopping by this morning with the puppy! 

I slept well and just fixed DD1 some French toast with the potato bread. I need to make her lunch and get a snack together for her. I also fixed myself cup #1 of green tea. I'm going to have a smoothie for lunch as well today. Dinner will probably be frozen pizzas since DD1 has dancing and basketball tryouts starting at 5. 

Taking my mom and DD2 to the Christmas Tree Shop this afternoon. Hoping to not want to spend much money there. 

I also have to call and make our reservations for a Coco Key weekend in Feb with fellow Disers. Check out the podcast boards if you are interested for more info! It's titled Disers do Coco Key! We're always adding to the group!

Gotta get moving!!!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

cclovesdis said:


> Ding-dong! Your personal guide has just woken you up and has great news. Your chartered plane is here to take you on an all-expense paid "health" vacation for the next week. Where are you going? What are you doing? It's all up to you!


I think I'll go to the new Disney resort in Hawaii that we saw on AFV last night.  I'm sure there is a wonderful spa, and like Taryn said, mental health is very important, and i'll partake in all the exciting adventures they will have there.  I'll bring michael and the nanny along so he and I can have fun.  Actually, I talked to my sil who is coming to the princess with us last night, and she said, she was my "nanny", so I'll bring her and my niece along, too.  

It's rainy, but I want to get out for a run anyway.  It's just drizzling now.  My weight is down .6 from friday, so that's a good sign for me.  

Taryn- Little Beamer,  He must be such a joy, but puppies are so into everything.  Glad you got the gum out, and  so happy that DH will be sleeping at night again soon.

Jen- Glad you had a happy birthday.

Lindsay- Your husband sounds like my brother.  He is so into his fantasy football, and if the Patriots are losing, you don't want to go near him.  Especially the next day if he was drinking for the game.  

Lisa- Hope you're all ready for your big trip this week!!

Tracey- Hope you and Mom are able to settle into a good routine while she's visiting.  

CC- thanks for getting up early and getting the qotd in.  

Pamela-  Hope you're ok and online again soon.

Yesterdays' qotd- I had been do wdw 3 times, once only for a day while at a conference before I had michael, and I planned to take him for his 5th b-day before he was even born.  I fell in love with the place on that 5 bday trip.  He was very scared of most of the rides, winnnie the pooh, wouldn't go on small world, but so loved meeting the characters, so I was able to see all the little details and magic I missed as an adult running ride to ride.  It was nice because my brother, sil and niece was there too, so I did get to go on my favorites too.  

Off to get bkfst.  Have a great monday!!


----------



## cclovesdis

I've been going nonstop this morning. Now, if you ask me what I've done, I'm not sure I have an answer, but I feel like I've accomplished things. I guess you could say lots of little things, but nothing that really means 1 whole thing is done. I'm rambling. I know you all know what I mean.

I don't have any real plans for the day. I should break out my algebra and geometry workbook. And, of course 3 meals. No meal skipping this week.

I did just finish going through a large pile of coupons from my grandmother. If anyone wants any, just PM me with your requests. I saw lots of coupons for pet food and we are a pet-free family.

I have been enjoying your responses to today's QOTD.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I always loved disney characters and movies growing up.  I went with my parents to WDW when I was 10, I went with a group of friends as a high school graduation present, then again with my family when I was 18, and we took our honeymoon there in 2003.  Through all these trips I really really enjoyed myself and always was excited to go back.  Then 2 years ago I started planning my first family trip with my boys.  I found these boards and thats where my addiction really began.  I loved planning our trip and really putting details into it.  It was so fun and wonderful to spend the time with my kids and husband and to see the excitement in my kids eyes.  I cant wait to go back again as a family.  I am excited for my princess wkend trip with my mom and aunt but it just will not be the same.
> 
> Great Job CC.  You are really doing so well.  I admire that you have picked up speed with your wt loss even with your injury.
> 
> So there is a negative vibe in my house tonight.  It starts with a D and ends with an H.  You guessed it Dh!  He is miserable not only did the eagles loose today but he is loosing for the 4th week in a row in his fantasy football league.  It is really annoying me so I am just going to finish my posts and go to bed.
> 
> The kids did great in church today.  Even my 3 year old sang the words to this little light of mine.  It was great.  We had a new pastor start at our church today.  He did a childrens sermon and had the kids bring pics of their pets.  Ryan showed him our dog and the pastor handed him the mic and asked what the dogs name was.  Ryan replied "Donovan" the pastor said "oh do you mean like the eagles quaterback donovan mcnabb?"  Ryan said in the microphone for the whole church to hear " yes but he plays for the redskins now so we dont cheer for him anyone.  We only cheer for the eagles thats why my dad said everyone might boo him today".   I seriously slouched as low as I could into the pew.  At least the kid is honest.  The pastor just laughed and moved on.



What an awesome graduation present! 

Thanks! My fractured foot has really given me an opportunity to figure out how my body responds to caloric intake when I cannot exercise. I was exercising so much before I fractured my foot and I was nervous that I wouldn't be able to keep up with that once I got a job. Now, I'm not worried about that so much. I really feel like my eating is much more in control. 

Ryan is adorable (and honest). 



tggrrstarr said:


> I have a small (or big) milestone to report!  I haven't been able to wear my wedding rings for about two and a half years now, they weren't sized properly when we got them, but I had been able to squeeze them on at first.  On a whim, I just went to try them on.  They fit better than when I first got them!  (still a tiny bit tight, but wearable)  I am so excited!  My coworkers don't even know what they look like, lol.  The funny thing is, just about three months ago I tried to put them on and couldn't even come close!



Congrats! 

*Jen*: Glad you had a great birthday! Your mom is awesome!  on the run!

Thank you for all the wonderful compliments! I owe you a few PMs too.

*Octoberbride03*: Can't wait to hear about your trip! Hope it is great! 

*Taryn*: Your response had me  me too. I love how you mentioned mental health in your answer. Poolside at CR/BLT and the GF spa sounds  (Oh, and if anyone was going to catch on to my providing a nanny, ETC, I knew it would be you. 

Beamer is quite the character. Hope you get some sleep! 



donac said:


> Ding-dong! Your personal guide has just woken you up and has great news. Your chartered plane is here to take you on an all-expense paid "health" vacation for the next week. Where are you going? What are you doing? It's all up to you!
> 
> I would go someplace that offers yoga morning, noon and night.  It would have to be in place where you can hike without paths that are too slanted (ankle would give me trouble) but that I could enjoy with beautiful views.



That sounds perfect too! Yoga is so relaxing. And there is nothing more serene than beautiful views. 

What is it with this rain? 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I'd go to the BL ranch so I could finish my long journey to my goal weight!



Having a personal gym like that would be awesome! 



mikamah said:


> I think I'll go to the new Disney resort in Hawaii that we saw on AFV last night.  I'm sure there is a wonderful spa, and like Taryn said, mental health is very important, and i'll partake in all the exciting adventures they will have there.  I'll bring michael and the nanny along so he and I can have fun.  Actually, I talked to my sil who is coming to the princess with us last night, and she said, she was my "nanny", so I'll bring her and my niece along, too.



ITA with Taryn and you. Health is so relative. I definitely have to look more into this new resort. It sounds like the perfect mixture of relaxation and activity.


----------



## pjlla

OH MY GOSH folks!!  I am SO SORRY!  Apparently I totally dropped the ball with you all and I truly apologize.  I haven't been on the computer since about Thursday night and I had the wrong coaching week posted on my calendar!  I am supposed to be your coach this week and I absolutely missed it!!  I am so very very sorry!  THANK heavens that Lisa sent me a PM or who know what......!!  

There wasn't any grand reason for my skipping computer time over the past few days except LIFE got in the way!  I'm confident that you all were able to keep yourselves busy and help each other out along the way, but again, I am super sorry!  

Anyhow..... I haven't even taken a moment to try to catch up.  I have company on the way in about 90 minutes and I haven't even cleaned a single bathroom yet~!  

I PROMISE I will be back here this afternoon to chat and catch up.... but let's get to a VERY DELAYED QOTD!

Kind of a strange question, but here goes...

In an attempt to continue to learn more about health and nutrition and maintaining a healthy weight, I am reading many different "mainstream" _diet_ books.... just to get an idea of what types of "plans" are floating around out there in the general public.  Cleansing diets (and/or colon cleansing) is mentioned in MANY of them.  Sometimes it just seems whack-o, but other times it makes me stop and think... so for today...

*What do you think of "cleansing" diets?  Have you ever attempted one?  How did you feel when it was done?*


Sorry it is sort of a weird question   but since it is talked about in many, many different books, I figured there MIGHT be something to it.

Again.... my humblest apologies.... YOU ALL KNOW that I wouldn't forget you on purpose!  I had just written my note on my paper calendar for next week.... that is what I get for trusting my peri-menopausal, fat-deprived, middle-aged Mom brain!!  

Be back later to chat.........................P


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Tracey,* I'm sure your mom will get on board with your exercising again like she did before.  



flipflopmom said:


> Do you get negative points if you are  wondering who Howard Jones is????



 Nah, he was a singer in the 80's.  My maiden name was Jones so I can remember that guy!  



my3princes said:


> I officially have sinus infection #2 of the year   I feel like someone punched me in both eyes, my teeth hurt and the motion of walking hurts my head.  I started antibiotics this morning so hopefully I'll start feeling better soon.



 Hope that you feel better soon!   Did they give you any corti-steroid nasal spray?  I had a lot of sinus problems -- even surgery -- before I started using that every single day.  I've never gotten the hang of the neti pot but the sinus rinse bottles help, too.  

*CC,* thanks for posting the QOTD today! 



donac said:


> I was going to volunteer for Monday's QOTD.  *If we still don't hear from Pam I will do Tuesday's*.



Thanks, dona!  

*Cupcaker,* have a great time!  

*Rose,* how was your race? 



tggrrstarr said:


> I just got home from work and have to post what happened.  I can't believe it!
> This morning when I left for work, I left a steak in the kitchen sink to thaw for my husband's dinner.  I had a piece of salmon in the fridge for myself.  When we got home, I looked in the sink and it was gone!  After searching the house, I found the empty, bloody bag on the floor of the dining room.  A short distance away was about half of the thawed, chewed up steak.  We came to the conclusion that the cat dragged it out of the sink and into the dining room, then she and the dog worked together to get the bag open.  And then I guess the dog took it from there.  (I have caught them working together before to get into a closed garbage bag).  My poor husband decided to go get himself take out instead of waiting for me to go buy him another steak.  I learned my lesson, no food is safe in this house anymore!  That cat is an instigator.  These things never happened when it was just the dog!  But we love her anyway.



 Wow!  Amazing she could get it out of the sink!  We've only had things dragged off the counter.  

There was the $750 fruit cake incident with our dog -- $750 dog hospitalization bill to pump stomach due to ingestion of currants (a grape like fruit that is extremely poisonous to dogs -- who knew? )

Be back later to finish up!


----------



## jennz

Hello everyone...just popping in again (seems to be my theme).  It has been a really tough last few months here and sometimes it seems like losing weight and my health is not important.  I know in my head that's not true but I need to tell that to my stomach!  I'm in a cycle and coming up from the bottom of one.    Hmmm maybe it's like on Expedition Everest and I just went to the bottom, went backyard and saw the Yeti.  That's - so now I'm yelling at the Yeti - you don't scare me!  And I'm getting off of this darn emotional unhealthy rollercoaster I've been on.  My corny sense of humor.

Heater guy's coming out today...35 last night and our furnace broke!  This is AFTER we spent$2500 last year to get it repaired - only 7 years old.  Fingers crossed he fixes it today and it's under warranty.

Jen - 
Taryn also 

And more  to everyone!  It seems like a lot of us are in a slump right now.  The good thing is we have each other (I'm here in thought even if I'm a part-time poster) and can take control of what we can - definitely eating and exercise.

I got a workout in this morning.  We leave to see my dad Monday and I was thinking why bother starting a program if I'll be gone for a week?  (That was my inner brat)  My wise adult self answered (she'd been sleeping a lot lately lol) because you'll be stronger already.  So I did it.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MelanieC

Hey everyone - Starting again today, Somehow going to Missouri last weekend kept me from keeping up and staying on track.  I'm here to re-committ.

Had a really healthy (and high calorie breakfast- but Its keeping me fuled and full till lunch)!!

For lunch I may walk around my building if it's raining out.  If it's not raining maybe I'll go for a walk.

I'm getting out the treadmill after work.  I already told hubby so I'd better stick to it.


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone! I'm sorry for the struggles so many of you are facing. I wish all we had to worry about was taking care of ourselves, eating healthy, exercising and spending happy time with our families.  Having so much stress really makes it hard to focus, I know.


 I had a LOT of NSVs this weekend and it wasn't until I was looking back at my journal for the weekend that I stopped beating myself up for how slowly this is going and actually acknowledged that it is "going" and that is good.

On Saturday night I was at a band competition with all sorts of tempting stuff, from concession foods (chicken tenders, fries, hot dogs) to baked goods, soft pretzels, popcorn, etc.  I took an apple and a bag of WW cheddar twists (2 pts) in with me in my bag and stuck to just that.  My friends ate (between the two of them) 3 cupcakes, a bag of popcorn, a jumbo soft pretzel, 2 brownies, 2 large chocolate chip cookies and 2 hot chocolates.  The sheer volume of points represented by all of that was enough to turn me off completely from eating any at all. LOL!  I had gotten myself california sushi rolls and a green salad from the grocery store salad bar before I went, and left it in my car (it was cold out). Knowing I had something delicious to eat after the event kept me looking forward to that good food instead of everything around me.

Yesterday, I baked chocolate chip cookies for Andrew and his study partner/friend and didn't touch a bite. Walked past the soft pretzel place and cinnabon at the mall and instead got a coffee.  Felt good to do that. I even bought buy 1-get 2 free ice cream at the grocery store and picked up some WW ice cream for me but since I wasn't hungry after dinner, I didn't eat it.  

Today I feel optimistic like this is clicking for me and I am on-track.  I didn't exercise yesterday because I was sore from my 4.3 mile walk on Saturday and I had too many errands to do, but I am looking forward to the gym tonight. I intend to do 15 minutes on the precor and then switch to the elliptical for another 25-45 minutes.

Have a great, OP day, my loser friends!


----------



## cruisindisney

This has been a CRAZY day.  Got up late.  The cooler weather makes me want to stay in bed.  So my son and I were rushing around this am, getting him off to the bus.  The bus goes by (with him on it, YAY) and I realize I forgot to send picture money with him.  We remembered it was picture day.  He's dressed for picture day, just didn't send money.

So I get my teeth brushed, face washed and head for the school with his order form and a check.  I get there just as the kids are going to class.  I give the envelope to DS and start to walk out when the teacher says "Can I talk to you for a minute?"  Those are words you don't want to hear from your kid's teacher.  Anyway, she's asking me if something is going on at home because DS is slouching down in his desk and raising the lid on his desk when he doesn't need to be.  This is all completely out of character for him.  He's one of the best kids in the class.  Nothing going on at home.  DH was on a business trip last week, but nothing major.  

DS has been getting frustrated with his class because they are all talkers and there have been alot of WHOLE class punishments.  They get alot of fun stuff taken away because of the talking.  He complains daily.  I did tell the teacher this and she said she was aware and trying to work on how to reward the good kids who don't deserve the punishment.

That was so not weight loss related!  Anyway, thanks for the opportunity to vent.  If anyone has any ideas, let me know.

So far so good this week.  I'm on week 5 of C25K.  Haven't done day 1 yet, but will tonight or tomorrow (whenever the schedule allows)


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> the broccoli is the part that gets me at RT. Its almost 100 calories.



I am not a big veggie eater so for me to order a veggie was a success.  I thought the broccoli tasted soooo good.  I guess now I know why.  I only at 3 pieces so now Im glad I didnt finish it all.



tggrrstarr said:


> I have a small (or big) milestone to report!  They fit better than when I first got them!  (still a tiny bit tight, but wearable)  I am so excited!  My coworkers don't even know what they look like, lol.  The funny thing is, just about three months ago I tried to put them on and couldn't even come close!



Oh thats so wonderful!  Great job.  I bet you are so excited to show them off.



jenanderson said:


> I had a really nice day.  It was great to wake up and have my mom here.



I am so glad you had a wonderful birthday.  You really deserved it. 



cclovesdis said:


> Ding-dong! Your personal guide has just woken you up and has great news. Your chartered plane is here to take you on an all-expense paid "health" vacation for the next week. Where are you going? What are you doing? It's all up to you!



I really would love another vacation with no worries attached for my family so I would leave the nanny behind.  It would be my dh and kids going back to disney staying at AKL with a savannah view and the room with the queen bed and bunk beds.  Plain and simple.



flipflopmom said:


> Edited to add:  After I finished typing, I looked down to snuggle Beamer that had asked to be held.  HE HAD BIG RED GUM STUCK TO HIS FUR ALL AROUND HIS MOUTH!!!!!!!!!!  Rubbed some coconut oil in, bath, and it finally came out.  Yep, it's Monday.  So much for getting lots done this am!



Oh beamer.  What the heck was he doing.  Glad you got it all out.  Those puppies will get into anything.



pjlla said:


> OH MY GOSH folks!!  I am SO SORRY!



Pam I am so glad your OK.  No apologies necessary it happens.  

QOTD- I never tried those cleansing diets but I often think about it.  I really feel like I need to be cleansed out right now.



keenercam said:


> I had a LOT of NSVs this weekend !



Great Job cam.  You are really making great lifestyle changes.  gosh that was alot of junk that your friends ate.  


Got an email from my boss.  He is home with his sick child and wont be making it in for our meeting.  He will be calling me by phone to go over some things.  I will still try to get my question in then.  

Tonight I am going to my uncles house to celebrate his birthday.  I hate that they do it during the week.  Its 30min from my house and it really affects my night time routine.  We will have to rush through baths/homework tonight to try to get the kids to bed at a good time.  I also stepped on the scale today and am a little up from my friday wt.  Im starting to see a pattern here.  Gotta try and fix that.


----------



## jennz

woo hoo - had to share some great news I just got!  I got a job I really wanted...it's a 6 month scoring project that runs Jan - June next year, at home with decent pay.    The start of a series of good things!


----------



## keenercam

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Got an email from my boss.  He is home with his sick child and wont be making it in for our meeting.  He will be calling me by phone to go over some things.  I will still try to get my question in then.



Maybe it would actually be easier to ask him if you aren't face to face?  Wishing you luck!!!  



jennz said:


> woo hoo - had to share some great news I just got!  I got a job I really wanted...it's a 6 month scoring project that runs Jan - June next year, at home with decent pay.    The start of a series of good things!



So excited for you, Jen!!!  




cruisindisney said:


> So far so good this week.  I'm on week 5 of C25K.  Haven't done day 1 yet, but will tonight or tomorrow (whenever the schedule allows)



Sorry for your crazy morning.  Kudos to you for being on week 5!   That is awesome!  I know how strenuous it is.


----------



## jenanderson

Octoberbride03 said:


> Off to Gettysburg in the morning to celebrate my 7th wedding Anniversary, which was today.



Happy Anniversary!  I hope you guys have a great trip!



cclovesdis said:


> Ding-dong! Your personal guide has just woken you up and has great news. Your chartered plane is here to take you on an all-expense paid "health" vacation for the next week. Where are you going? What are you doing? It's all up to you!



I would be going back to the jungle for another eco-adventure tour!  Many years ago I went to Costa Rica and did crazy outdoor things - white water rafting, a night trek through the jungle, repelling in the canopy of the rain forest, mountain bike riding through the jungle and so much more.  I stayed in a tent village next deep in the jungle and would love to bring the whole family with me to do it all over again!



flipflopmom said:


> Writing the curriculum sounds like a wonderful opportunity, maybe you should set up a website and market yourself for stuff like that.  That sounds totally fun!
> 
> I wear mine on my middle finger of my left hand.  The knuckle is bigger there for some reason, and they don't fly off!



So funny....I HATE writing curriculum for other people.  It just seems so tedious to me and is such a struggle to make sure that I type out the littlest of details so that people who are not teachers can understand it and follow along.  I know I should take it further but I have already told the neighbors that it is probably just going to be something I do to help their nanny get started.  I think I would go crazy trying to do the whole year of lessons.  

I am going to have to try my middle finger.  Right now my rings are at home in a drawer because this morning they just felt like they were going to slip off.  



donac said:


> Don't you love it when relatives get you just what you really wanted.  One year my inlaws gave me a gc to my favorite quilt shop.  They have never done it since which is strange since it is right near sis in law's house and they are down there all the time.



It was wonderful to get a gift that I really wanted.  Like I said, mom does not normally pay attention to what I want and buys all these great things she finds on clearance - only thing is...I normally would never want those things.  This time she got me a bunch of wonderful running things and I am totally happy!



cclovesdis said:


> My fractured foot has really given me an opportunity to figure out how my body responds to caloric intake when I cannot exercise. I was exercising so much before I fractured my foot and I was nervous that I wouldn't be able to keep up with that once I got a job. Now, I'm not worried about that so much. I really feel like my eating is much more in control.



CC - I think you have found a real silver lining to hurting your foot.  You really have so much more control over your eating and I think that once you are able to exercise again, you will experience HUGE success.  



pjlla said:


> OH MY GOSH folks!!  I am SO SORRY!  Apparently I totally dropped the ball with you all and I truly apologize.  I haven't been on the computer since about Thursday night and I had the wrong coaching week posted on my calendar!  I am supposed to be your coach this week and I absolutely missed it!!  I am so very very sorry!  THANK heavens that Lisa sent me a PM or who know what......!!



No need to apologize!  We are all just happy that you are okay.  All of us seem to be having a "life happens" sort of fall so we get it and it is fine.  Again...just happy to see that you are fine!  



jennz said:


> Heater guy's coming out today...35 last night and our furnace broke!  This is AFTER we spent$2500 last year to get it repaired - only 7 years old.  Fingers crossed he fixes it today and it's under warranty.



Sorry to hear about the heater.  I really hate those unexpected and HUGE repair bills.  I hope that you are able to get it fixed with the warranty.  



MelanieC said:


> Hey everyone - Starting again today, Somehow going to Missouri last weekend kept me from keeping up and staying on track.  I'm here to re-committ.



Welcome back!  It sounds like you are off to a good start again.  



keenercam said:


> My friends ate (between the two of them) 3 cupcakes, a bag of popcorn, a jumbo soft pretzel, 2 brownies, 2 large chocolate chip cookies and 2 hot chocolates.  The sheer volume of points represented by all of that was enough to turn me off completely from eating any at all. LOL!  I had gotten myself california sushi rolls and a green salad from the grocery store salad bar before I went, and left it in my car (it was cold out). Knowing I had something delicious to eat after the event kept me looking forward to that good food instead of everything around me.



WOW!  I bet it did turn you off to see all those points being eaten up so quickly.  Good for you to plan and stick to your plan!  



cruisindisney said:


> DS has been getting frustrated with his class because they are all talkers and there have been alot of WHOLE class punishments.  They get alot of fun stuff taken away because of the talking.  He complains daily.  I did tell the teacher this and she said she was aware and trying to work on how to reward the good kids who don't deserve the punishment.



This is a really hard situation for a teacher.  If the class has a lot of problems going on, it is easy to punish the whole class.  I am glad that you told the teacher and hopefully she will be able to make some changes in how she is dealing with this.  If it doesn't change, I would bring it up again.  Just keep talking with your DS about it and stay on top of how he is feeling with it all.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Got an email from my boss.  He is home with his sick child and wont be making it in for our meeting.  He will be calling me by phone to go over some things.  I will still try to get my question in then.



I hope that you will still have a chance to talk with your boss sooner then later.  



jennz said:


> woo hoo - had to share some great news I just got!  I got a job I really wanted...it's a 6 month scoring project that runs Jan - June next year, at home with decent pay.    The start of a series of good things!



YEAH!  That is a good thing!  I am really happy for you!!!!!

I am subbing today but have had this really big break.  The day is dragging though because the teacher had nothing planned and it is simply a study hall since they have so many projects in progress.  I would prefer to teach but at least it is a day of pay.

Jen


----------



## jennz

I need a emoticon pulling his hair out...so much for good things!  Heater - fan is out, $859 to repair.  DD's cheer competition for Sunday got canceled so the gym signed up for one on 10/16. We planned our trip to see my dad and family from Scotland at WDW around that competition and will be gone 10/11 - 10/17.  That makes me angry, and while I feel bad for dd that she won't be able to compete I do not feel any need to apologize to the gym.  You just can't schedule something 12 days and expect a squad of 32 to all make it!  

Thanks for the congrats Jen and Cam.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jennz said:


> woo hoo - had to share some great news I just got!  I got a job I really wanted...it's a 6 month scoring project that runs Jan - June next year, at home with decent pay.    The start of a series of good things!



thats awesome!  Glad things are looking up.



jennz said:


> I need a emoticon pulling his hair out...so much for good things!  Heater - fan is out, $859 to repair.  DD's cheer competition for Sunday got canceled so the gym signed up for one on 10/16. We planned our trip to see my dad and family from Scotland at WDW around that competition and will be gone 10/11 - 10/17.  That makes me angry, and while I feel bad for dd that she won't be able to compete I do not feel any need to apologize to the gym.  You just can't schedule something 12 days and expect a squad of 32 to all make it!
> 
> Thanks for the congrats Jen and Cam.



Ok well all good things come to an end.  But it should give you hope that they will return soon.  dont fret over things that are out of your control.  You cant change how ignorant that is of the gym.  Im sure its hard for your DD to miss it but at least you are missing it for a good reason.  That really stinks of them for changing it with such short notice.  about the fan.  When it rains is pours.  Hopefully the sun will shine again for you soon.


Spoke with my boss.  He has the requisition for the job still awaiting approval from the vice president.  Yes in this organization it takes alot to get approval of anything.  Not sure why this guy is taking so long I think he's had it now for 2 wks.  I hope by asking my boss he at least will shoot an email to try to get the approval moving faster.  So no definite answer yet.  I know it will happen I have no doubts.  Its just I wish it would happen soon.  For one I am already doing the job and have been doing it for awhile with the increase in pay.


----------



## lisah0711

Whew!  Took me awhile to get back on today.  

*jenanderson,* glad that you had a great birthday -- sounds like you got some nifty new running stuff!  

Happy Anniversary, *Octoberbride03!* 



cclovesdis said:


> Ding-dong! Your personal guide has just woken you up and has great news. Your chartered plane is here to take you on an all-expense paid "health" vacation for the next week. Where are you going? What are you doing? It's all up to you!
> 
> Now, this vacation comes with a few pieces of information:
> 1) It includes a nanny/caregiver, etc. so that you can go alone if you so choose.
> 2) If there is one thing I am learning, health is relative. Hence, the quotation marks.
> 
> But most importantly, have a great trip!



Woo hoo! I'm going to Disneyland!    Whoops!  Wrong trip!  Okay, I'm going to Fitness Ridge!  

*Taryn,* glad that Beamer got cleaned up.   Be careful with sugar free gum, there is something in it that is bad for dogs.  

*donac,* you are a nice teacher to give up your morning to make up tests!  

*Tracey,* enjoy your shopping with your Mom!  

Woo hoo, *Kathy!* Look at you running in the rain!  

*CC,* jenanderson is right, it is the silver lining in the cloud that your eating is more in control!  



pjlla said:


> In an attempt to continue to learn more about health and nutrition and maintaining a healthy weight, I am reading many different "mainstream" _diet_ books.... just to get an idea of what types of "plans" are floating around out there in the general public.  Cleansing diets (and/or colon cleansing) is mentioned in MANY of them.  Sometimes it just seems whack-o, but other times it makes me stop and think... so for today...
> 
> *What do you think of "cleansing" diets?  Have you ever attempted one?  How did you feel when it was done?*



Pjlla, no worries!  We are all happy that you are okay!  

I think "cleansing diets" don't really do anything for you.  Your body does a good job of cleansing itself.  I think it's been scientifically proven that we don't all have pounds of junk in our colons that need to be flushed out so we can lose weight.  The only time I ever purposely "cleansed" was to get ready for an endoscopy and that actually caused me to gain a couple of pounds.  

,* jennz*.  Nice to see you!    Sorry about the furnace and the gym.  Really do they think that you have nothing else going on in your lives?   Great news on the scoring job!

 Hi *MelanieC*!  Glad that you had a nice visit with your DD!

*Cam,* woo hoo on the NSVs!  

*Susan,* woo hoo on Week 5 of C25K!    Sorry about the issue with your son's class.  My DS has the same thing -- he's not causing problems but the whole class gets kept after school.  I've heard that detention is being handed out now and that seems to be helping.  I hope that things get better for your DS, too.

I'm glad that I really am going to Disneyland on Thursday because we have quite a bit of drama going on in DH's family.  There is not a lot we can do from here except be supportive.  I'm actually looking forward to working with my trainer today because I won't be able to think of anything else!  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## lisah0711

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Spoke with my boss.  He has the requisition for the job still awaiting approval from the vice president.  Yes in this organization it takes alot to get approval of anything.  Not sure why this guy is taking so long I think he's had it now for 2 wks.  I hope by asking my boss he at least will shoot an email to try to get the approval moving faster.  So no definite answer yet.  I know it will happen I have no doubts.  Its just I wish it would happen soon.  For one I am already doing the job and have been doing it for awhile with the increase in pay.



That's good news!    I would ask that the pay increase be retroactive since you have already been doing the job -- the worst thing they will say is "no."


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> Ding-dong! Your personal guide has just woken you up and has great news. Your chartered plane is here to take you on an all-expense paid "health" vacation for the next week. Where are you going? What are you doing? It's all up to you!
> 
> Now, this vacation comes with a few pieces of information:
> 1) It includes a nanny/caregiver, etc. so that you can go alone if you so choose.
> 2) If there is one thing I am learning, health is relative. Hence, the quotation marks.
> 
> But most importantly, have a great trip!



I would go to Hawaii.  Maybe do a cruise around the Island so that I get to experience multiple islands.  No Nanny needed, the kids would have a blast.  Hiking mountains, exploring the volcanoes, scuba diving, surfing lessons, walking on the beach, Hula Lessons.  I'm sure I could find plenty of activities to keep me moving and the Hawaiian weather would sure boost morale 



pjlla said:


> *What do you think of "cleansing" diets?  Have you ever attempted one?  How did you feel when it was done?*



I've never done a cleansing diet, but have co workers that have.  I don't see a need for it and don't think they work anyway.  Coworkers felt crappy, pun intended while doing it and regained any losses immediately after.



jennz said:


> woo hoo - had to share some great news I just got!  I got a job I really wanted...it's a 6 month scoring project that runs Jan - June next year, at home with decent pay.    The start of a series of good things!



That is fabulous.  That will take some pressure off for sure.  I'm happy for you.


----------



## my3princes

I'm heading off to job #2.  I subbed at school with a special needs girl today and she gave me a run for my money.  Bartending tonight.  I've actually got 3 bartending shifts and 2 wait shifts this week plus 2 days of subbing.  Busy week, long hours a couple of days, but glad to be making some money.


----------



## tigger813

Congrats on the scoring job jennz!!!!

Had a good time shopping at Christmas Tree Shop. Got stuff for Halloween and DD2s b'day party so it was successful.

I only got in 1.5 miles on the elliptical this morning but haven't eaten much until supper that I just had of frozen pizza. I just made myself a cup of green tea to get me to warm up before I walk the track tonight. Irish Step class got canceled tonight due to car trouble so DD1 just has basketball tryouts. She's outside practicing now. I'll just listen to some music while I walk tonight. I hope to get in at least 2 miles before it gets dark at the non lit track.

DD2s teacher called to check in to make sure she is happy with kindergarten which she is. DD1 came home and got started right away on her homework. I'm going to be room parent again in her classroom this year. I bought all the paper goods for their Halloween party so there's one thing accomplished!

Time to actually fix my cup of tea before heading out.

Have a great night! I hope to check back in later!


----------



## tigger813

Wow! Where is everyone tonight?

I just got back from the track and DD1s basketball tryouts! I got in 3 miles. Ash was doing pretty good especially after having not have played for over a year. They are having another tryout on Friday so she'll go to that. She said she loved it. Whether or not she makes it is another story. Send pd her way for Friday. If she doesn't make it she still has next year and she's doing a skills clinic and will do the rec league for the winter as long as it doesn't conflict with dancing.

Time for some more tea and water!


----------



## cclovesdis

Well, what a day. You know my birth control question, well I have another one. This time it is about sleeping pills. I thought they were supposed to help you sleep.  I guess you will all find out in the morning from the timestamp on my first post. 

Have a great day tomorrow!

CC



pjlla said:


> *What do you think of "cleansing" diets?  Have you ever attempted one?  How did you feel when it was done?*



I think I mentioned this a few challenges ago, but I did try Medifast. It isnt considered a cleansing diet, but the meals are very high in fiber and you are also supposed to eat a lot of veggies when you eat your protein meal. It didnt work for me, but someone here is using it and is very successful. Im sorry. I cant remember who. 

And please, not to worry. I know Im just glad that you are alright, especially with the weather. I think its safe to say Im not the only one thinking this. 



lisah0711 said:


> There was the $750 fruit cake incident with our dog -- $750 dog hospitalization bill to pump stomach due to ingestion of currants (a grape like fruit that is extremely poisonous to dogs -- who knew? )



 My goodness! I had no idea either! Come to think of it, I havent heard the word currant in years. 

 *Jennz*! Good to hear from you!  for getting in a workout!

*Melanie*: Good to hear from you too! 

What did you have for breakfast? I am always looking for something to sustain me until lunch.

*Cam*:  Awesome NSVs! The only thing I ever ate during a football game was hot chocolate. Everything elsewell, you hit the nail on the head! Those points = 

*Susan*: How was DSs day? I feel terrible for him. 

Good luck with W5 of C25K! 

*Lindsay*: Somehow I knew that your health trip would involve WDW with your DH and DSs.  Hoping for good news from your boss!


----------



## cclovesdis

jennz said:


> woo hoo - had to share some great news I just got!  I got a job I really wanted...it's a 6 month scoring project that runs Jan - June next year, at home with decent pay.    The start of a series of good things!



 Congrats!

*JenA*: I couldnt imagine taking a trip like that, but then again, I think a tent in my backyard is roughing it. You are always amazing me! 



jenanderson said:


> CC - I think you have found a real silver lining to hurting your foot.  You really have so much more control over your eating and I think that once you are able to exercise again, you will experience HUGE success.



Thank you for saying this!  Ill share todays NSV. I was so hungry mid-afternoon and not at home. I had just eaten too. I stopped at a place that sells decent food for really cheap, but isnt fast food. I dont think Ive ever complained about food served at a restaurant before, but this was so bad. Usually, Id just force myself to eat it. Well, not today! And, thank goodness, because the whole meal was 14 points, without the butter I added in an attempt to make it taste better. (I never do that either.)



jennz said:


> I need a emoticon pulling his hair out...so much for good things!  Heater - fan is out, $859 to repair.  DD's cheer competition for Sunday got canceled so the gym signed up for one on 10/16. We planned our trip to see my dad and family from Scotland at WDW around that competition and will be gone 10/11 - 10/17.  That makes me angry, and while I feel bad for dd that she won't be able to compete I do not feel any need to apologize to the gym.  *You just can't schedule something 12 days and expect a squad of 32 to all make it!*



 Dont feel guilty about the competition. I totally agree. Enjoy your trip and dont think twice. 



lisah0711 said:


> Woo hoo! I'm going to Disneyland!    Whoops!  Wrong trip!  Okay, I'm going to Fitness Ridge!
> 
> *CC,* jenanderson is right, it is the silver lining in the cloud that your eating is more in control!
> 
> I'm glad that I really am going to Disneyland on Thursday because we have quite a bit of drama going on in DH's family.  There is not a lot we can do from here except be supportive.  I'm actually looking forward to working with my trainer today because I won't be able to think of anything else!



Hope everything is okay! Have a great trip! 

Thank you for agreeing with Jen! I wouldnt be doing so well without the support I get here. 



my3princes said:


> the Hawaiian weather would sure boost morale



 Definitely!



my3princes said:


> I'm heading off to job #2.  I subbed at school with a special needs girl today and she gave me a run for my money.  Bartending tonight.  I've actually got 3 bartending shifts and 2 wait shifts this week plus 2 days of subbing.  Busy week, long hours a couple of days, but glad to be making some money.



 for money and  for your long hours and difficult subbing job today.



tigger813 said:


> DD2s teacher called to check in to make sure she is happy with kindergarten which she is.



That is so sweet!


----------



## lisah0711

jenanderson said:


> So funny....I HATE writing curriculum for other people.  It just seems so tedious to me and is such a struggle to make sure that I type out the littlest of details so that people who are not teachers can understand it and follow along.  I know I should take it further but I have already told the neighbors that it is probably just going to be something I do to help their nanny get started.  I think I would go crazy trying to do the whole year of lessons.



 Jen for being able to write a curriculum -- I've tried reading the curriculum for some of DS' classes and it is hard reading.  All I could think was "and people think lawyers are hard to understand!" 



my3princes said:


> I'm heading off to job #2.  I subbed at school with a special needs girl today and she gave me a run for my money.  Bartending tonight.  I've actually got 3 bartending shifts and 2 wait shifts this week plus 2 days of subbing.  Busy week, long hours a couple of days, but glad to be making some money.



 for your busy day, Deb.



tigger813 said:


> DD2s teacher called to check in to make sure she is happy with kindergarten which she is. DD1 came home and got started right away on her homework. I'm going to be room parent again in her classroom this year. I bought all the paper goods for their Halloween party so there's one thing accomplished!



And speaking of people to be admired -- room parent!    That is one thing that I don't miss about elementary school.  



cclovesdis said:


> Well, what a day. You know my birth control question, well I have another one. This time it is about sleeping pills. I thought they were supposed to help you sleep.  I guess you will all find out in the morning from the timestamp on my first post.



Hope you can get some rest tonight, CC.    You aren't having any caffeine after noon are you?  Sometimes those things do seem to hurt more than help.  

Thanks for asking.  Everyone should be fine -- there is just a lot going on in DH's family now.  

Our brother-in-law fell down the stairs at his house and broke his shoulder -- had emergency surgery today and ended up with a joint replacement.    Still waiting to hear what kind of recovery he will be looking at.  

MIL was in Iowa moving her sister's things out of assisted living because the sister has been in a nursing home due to a broken leg for four months and is probably not going back to assisted living.  They managed to prove that even at 82 and 89 you are never too old to fight with your sister!    She is frantic to get back home to help with the patient.  

But the good news is that I worked out with my trainer today and I survived!    Tomorrow I will try a Nia class -- a more ethnic version of Zumba as I understand it.  Last Chance Workout on Wednesday and 50 minutes on the TM Thursday takes me through the calorie burn I need this week even before counting my steps at DL!   

And my trainer -- I knew that she was rough, tough, stuff -- is going to Boise for the State Roller Derby Championships -- she is a roller derby queen!   

Have a great evening all!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Lisa! I was room parent last year and had a great group of parents to work with. Being a former teacher definitely helped me. This will be the last year for me to be room parent for Ashleigh. I'll take a few years off and just help out before singing up to be a room parent again for Izzie.

DH and I are watching the Pats game. I had some Boston Lite Popcorn and my cup of tea. I'm getting tired so I may just head off to bed. I wish I knew when I was going to work out tomorrow. Hoping to find time in the afternoon. DD2 may have soccer practice canceled tomorrow night so I may get some extra time tomorrow late afternoon or evening.

I should head into the bedroom and take care of clothes so we can have a place to sleep tonight!

Go Patriots!!!

Good night and TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

Headed to bed.  Only been home from gymnastics for a bit, but I have to share!!

Brad is back on first shift as of TOMORROW morning!



The boss called this evening, and needs him to come back and get 1st back running correctly, so after sleeping all day, he'll need to sleep tonight, and leave at 5:30 in the am.  Hope he can sleep, but he's already helping with the girls this evening.

NIGHT EVERYONE!!!!
Taryn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

lisah0711 said:


> That's good news!    I would ask that the pay increase be retroactive since you have already been doing the job -- the worst thing they will say is "no."



The sad part is I have been pretty much doing the job for the past 3 years.  I have been waiting that long to finally get the position opened.  Due to the economy our hospital network went on a strict hiring/promotion freeze.  I was just take what I can get.  I dont want to seem like its all about the money for me.  I have many many years to work for the company.  I would like to continue to move up in 10+ years so I dont want to burn any bridges.  I started working there right out of highschool as a file clerk and once I graduated college I got promoted to Medical Asst. then Office Coordinator (a clinical supervisory role) then site manager and now the final step is practice manager.  Not bad for 14 years.  Next step would be divisional director and that will take alot more learning and education.  So I am going to give myself a long while to get comfortable in that.  The good thing is that the man...my boss in that role now plans on being her for awhile and will hope to move himself up.  I am going to try my best to learn from him and follow his lead so that someday when he moves up I can follow in his footsteps.  Its a plan....who knows how it will pan out.



lisah0711 said:


> :But the good news is that I worked out with my trainer today and I survived!



You are seriously kicking some but lady!!!!  Good for you.  Sorry to hear about the family drama.  Hope everyone is better soon.  you are in definite need of some DL time.  So glad the time has come.

I have to confess tonight I had a few bites of cake at my uncles bday get together.  They ordered it from the cake boss.  You know the TLC show.  My aunt and uncle had their stand at a festival in hoboken,NJ yesterday so they decided to order a cake from Carlo's Bakery.  It was chocolate with choc fudge inside and buttercream icing.  Oh my was it good. I only had 3 bites so I am not feeling as guilty as I would if I had eaten a big piece.  I couldnt pass up trying a famous cake.

I am super tired tonight so I need to head to bed.  Good Night!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Okay,  I actually made it to my computer and got the weighins entered so I can post a friendly reminder.  If your name is on the list, I have not got your Oct 1st weigh in. 
alamere1496
BealsRwe
brinalyn530
Connie96
CptJackSparrowsGirl
Dahly
Daphne
devonsmommy
disneycruisegal
DisneyObsession
DisneyTaylors
donac
flipflopmom
happysmyly
ImprovGal
ireland nicole
jenanderson
jennz
keenercam
MacG
mommyof2Pirates
NC_Tink
pjlla
plutogal
PRINCESS VIJA
redwalker
Sarah's Mom
stitch'sgirl
tmclanton


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning  How is everyone doing this morning.  Monday's seem to be the worst day of the week for a teacher so dha and I were in bed by 9 last night.  I didn't sleep as well I thought I would.  

Taryn congrats on the job shift. 

my3princes you are one busy person 

lisa hope your bil is okay

jannz congrats on the scoring job.

Hi to everyone else

Have to finish all my paperwork today.  Progress reports are due by Friday so everything must get into the grading program.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## tigger813

That's great news, Taryn!

I'll have to try and squeeze in a workout this afternoon at some point. I have to work this morning and am having a Reiki session. Making pancakes and bacon for supper. I will have breakfast and lunch at the wc today to make up for that. Weather is iffy for soccer practice so I probably won't get to walk tonight. .

I'll check back in later.

TTFN


----------



## Dreamer24

Hi everyone.  Sorry I haven't been on much!  I've still been sick and I've been very busy at work.  With the exception of sunday, I've been doing very well with my eating.  Sunday I didn't eat anything particularly bad but I ate all day!  There hasn't been much exercise because I've had a very congested chest.  I had a good weigh in on Friday and I'm looking forward to keeping up with this to have another good one this friday!


----------



## mikamah

jennz said:


> woo hoo - had to share some great news I just got!  I got a job I really wanted...it's a 6 month scoring project that runs Jan - June next year, at home with decent pay.    The start of a series of good things!


Whoo hoo, Jenn!!  Congratulations. 



jennz said:


> I need a emoticon pulling his hair out...so much for good things!  Heater - fan is out, $859 to repair.  DD's cheer competition for Sunday got canceled so the gym signed up for one on 10/16. We planned our trip to see my dad and family from Scotland at WDW around that competition and will be gone 10/11 - 10/17.  That makes me angry, and while I feel bad for dd that she won't be able to compete I do not feel any need to apologize to the gym.  You just can't schedule something 12 days and expect a squad of 32 to all make it!


 and now a hug.  This is quite a rollercoaster you'r on.  So frustrating about the gym changing the competition, and so not fair to all the families.  It's great to see you back and I hope things settle down for you soon.   I hope dd is not too upset about missing the competition.   Just think, one week from today you'll be in wdw.




keenercam said:


> On Saturday night I was at a band competition with all sorts of tempting stuff, from concession foods (chicken tenders, fries, hot dogs) to baked goods, soft pretzels, popcorn, etc.  I took an apple and a bag of WW cheddar twists (2 pts) in with me in my bag and stuck to just that.  My friends ate (between the two of them) 3 cupcakes, a bag of popcorn, a jumbo soft pretzel, 2 brownies, 2 large chocolate chip cookies and 2 hot chocolates.  The sheer volume of points represented by all of that was enough to turn me off completely from eating any at all. LOL!  I had gotten myself california sushi rolls and a green salad from the grocery store salad bar before I went, and left it in my car (it was cold out). Knowing I had something delicious to eat after the event kept me looking forward to that good food instead of everything around me.
> 
> Yesterday, I baked chocolate chip cookies for Andrew and his study partner/friend and didn't touch a bite. Walked past the soft pretzel place and cinnabon at the mall and instead got a coffee.  Felt good to do that. I even bought buy 1-get 2 free ice cream at the grocery store and picked up some WW ice cream for me but since I wasn't hungry after dinner, I didn't eat it.
> 
> Today I feel optimistic like this is clicking for me and I am on-track.  I didn't exercise yesterday because I was sore from my 4.3 mile walk on Saturday and I had too many errands to do, but I am looking forward to the gym tonight. I intend to do 15 minutes on the precor and then switch to the elliptical for another 25-45 minutes.
> 
> Have a great, OP day, my loser friends!


Isn't it amazing the amount of points your friends consumed, and I know I have done the same thing in the past, but it feels so great when we don't do it.  I love you optimism and so happy for you that you are on track!!



pjlla said:


> *What do you think of "cleansing" diets?  Have you ever attempted one?  How did you feel when it was done?*


Pamela, so glad everything is ok, and we're glad to see you back.

On the cleansing diets, I don't feel they are necessary.  Lisa said it nicely, and our bodies are made very efficiently to breakdown all that we eat and excrete the wastes.  Our intestines are not lined with spackle like the ads say.  Also, if you feel the need to do a cleansing you do not need to spend lots of money, but could do the colonoscpy prep with miralax and gatorade.  You will be completely cleaned out and start fresh, but it is not a fun day.  



lisah0711 said:


> Our brother-in-law fell down the stairs at his house and broke his shoulder -- had emergency surgery today and ended up with a joint replacement.    Still waiting to hear what kind of recovery he will be looking at.
> 
> MIL was in Iowa moving her sister's things out of assisted living because the sister has been in a nursing home due to a broken leg for four months and is probably not going back to assisted living.  They managed to prove that even at 82 and 89 you are never too old to fight with your sister!    She is frantic to get back home to help with the patient.
> 
> But the good news is that I worked out with my trainer today and I survived!    Tomorrow I will try a Nia class -- a more ethnic version of Zumba as I understand it.  Last Chance Workout on Wednesday and 50 minutes on the TM Thursday takes me through the calorie burn I need this week even before counting my steps at DL!
> 
> And my trainer -- I knew that she was rough, tough, stuff -- is going to Boise for the State Roller Derby Championships -- she is a roller derby queen!
> 
> Have a great evening all!


hugs on all the family stuff, and i hope it's all settled down by thursday.  And way to go on the training!!! You are just amazing!!!



flipflopmom said:


> Brad is back on first shift as of TOMORROW morning!
> 
> :NIGHT EVERYONE!!!!
> Taryn


Yay!!!  How exciting!!  How did you sleep last night?  Are you still sleeping?  So happy for you both, it will be so nice to get back into a normal routine.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have to confess tonight I had a few bites of cake at my uncles bday get together.  They ordered it from the cake boss.  You know the TLC show.  My aunt and uncle had their stand at a festival in hoboken,NJ yesterday so they decided to order a cake from Carlo's Bakery.  It was chocolate with choc fudge inside and buttercream icing.  Oh my was it good. I only had 3 bites so I am not feeling as guilty as I would if I had eaten a big piece.  I couldnt pass up trying a famous cake.
> 
> I am super tired tonight so I need to head to bed.  Good Night!


I hope your job pans out soon.  So frustrating to be doing the job, but not getting the recognition for it.  I bet the Cake boss cake was worth every single calorie.  Impressive that you only had a few bites.  You are doing awesome. 



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning  How is everyone doing this morning.  Monday's seem to be the worst day of the week for a teacher so dha and I were in bed by 9 last night.  I didn't sleep as well I thought I would.


 Hi Dona.  I should have gone to bed at 9 instead of falling asleep in the living room.  I am so impressed with teachers and all the hard work you do to teach and care for our precious children.  Thank you to all the teachers here.

*CC*_just wanted to say hi and say how impressed I am with how well you are doing, not letting that foot get you off track.  Keep up the great work.

I got out for a 5 mile run yesterday in the rain.  I must say it was the first day I really felt like I was a runner.  It was a good feeling.  About halfway through, the rain got pretty heavy, and I was going to take a short cut home, but mother nature helped me out, and it pretty much stopped raining at the point of the turn off, so I continued on my planned 5 mile route.  With that said, I went grocery shopping after work hungry and came home with a box of shortbread cookies from the bakery, and polished off the whole thing in the course of the evening.  21 points. Oh well, they're gone now.  I know I shouldn't buy yet I do, and some days I can control myself and have 2 a day with tea, and some times I obviously.  Actually, while I'm thinking about it, I just got TOM, so this could be part of it.  On to a new day.  Good bkfast done, and off to work now.

Have a happy, healthy day!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Headed to bed.  Only been home from gymnastics for a bit, but I have to share!!
> 
> Brad is back on first shift as of TOMORROW morning!
> 
> 
> 
> The boss called this evening, and needs him to come back and get 1st back running correctly, so after sleeping all day, he'll need to sleep tonight, and leave at 5:30 in the am.  Hope he can sleep, but he's already helping with the girls this evening.
> 
> NIGHT EVERYONE!!!!
> Taryn



Thats awesome Taryn.  



Dreamer24 said:


> Hi everyone.  Sorry I haven't been on much!  I've still been sick and I've been very busy at work.  With the exception of sunday, I've been doing very well with my eating.  Sunday I didn't eat anything particularly bad but I ate all day!  There hasn't been much exercise because I've had a very congested chest.  I had a good weigh in on Friday and I'm looking forward to keeping up with this to have another good one this friday!



Hope you feel better soon.  Great job on keeping up with the healthy eating through it all.



mikamah said:


> : but could do the colonoscpy prep with miralax and gatorade.  You will be completely cleaned out and start fresh, but it is not a fun day.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Kathy what is the mixture of the miralax/gatorade.  I am only asking because I occasionally get issues with constipation.  I wonder if I should try this when I havent gone in awhile rather than feeling bloated and gross for days.
> 
> I dont understand why TOM makes you feel like eating a whole box of cookies. I have the same problem.  I resist one thing only to later eventually induldge in another.  Gosh the hardships of being women.
> 
> It is pouring here again today.  I really am tired of this rainy weather.  Mike has class tonight so I threw a crock pot meal together this morning.  He will eat before school and then the kids and I will have a hot meal when we get home.  I put chicken breasts in the bottom of the pot, then mixed a box of stove top with 1 can of 98%FF cream of chicken soup and a 1/2 cup of water.  I put that overtop of the chicken.  I hope it gets good.
> 
> Tonight I really need to clean my house.  Its a disaster.  I got a little lazy this weekend and didnt do as much as I should have.  Tomorrow I am at a conference all day in philly.  So I want to make sure to get everything done tonight.
> 
> Dh has a job interview tomorrow.  Its with the boys and girls club for an after school educational director.  It would be like 10,000$ more per year. which would be really nice.  The hours kind of suck there from 1p-9p.  It would take some getting use to.  He is going to see what its all about.  He is so unhappy at his current job so thats why he is seeing what else is out there.
> 
> Have a great day all.  I have to PM shannon my weight from friday I totally forgot to do that.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

The days are getting shorter, school activities are in full swing, there are so many things going on in our lives that are pulling us away from our goals.  Maybe you've had a bad week or two.  Maybe you are just tired of this whole healthy lifestyle thing.  Maybe your inner brat is crying "I don't wanna!"  Whatever it is, take a deep breath (maybe a few more).  Let your mind calm a bit and ask yourself how giving up on yourself is going to make anything else that is going on in your life any easier?  The answer probably is that it won't.  So even if it is only one thing today, do something nice for yourself, anything that helps you take one little baby step toward your goals, and pat yourself on the back for a job well done.  We are all winners when we stick things out through the good times and the bad!    Remember last week how everyone said that they would never give up?  



tigger813 said:


> Thanks, Lisa! I was room parent last year and had a great group of parents to work with. Being a former teacher definitely helped me. This will be the last year for me to be room parent for Ashleigh. I'll take a few years off and just help out before singing up to be a room parent again for Izzie.



It's a big job and it helps to have other parents who will help out.  DS' class had a group of parents who liked to complain but never stepped up to the plate -- as you can tell, I still have issues about it!  



flipflopmom said:


> Headed to bed.  Only been home from gymnastics for a bit, but I have to share!!
> 
> Brad is back on first shift as of TOMORROW morning!



 and isn't it nice to know he is needed back on 1st so quickly!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> The sad part is I have been pretty much doing the job for the past 3 years.  I have been waiting that long to finally get the position opened.  Due to the economy our hospital network went on a strict hiring/promotion freeze.  I was just take what I can get.  I dont want to seem like its all about the money for me.  I have many many years to work for the company.  I would like to continue to move up in 10+ years so I dont want to burn any bridges.  I started working there right out of highschool as a file clerk and once I graduated college I got promoted to Medical Asst. then Office Coordinator (a clinical supervisory role) then site manager and now the final step is practice manager.  Not bad for 14 years.  Next step would be divisional director and that will take alot more learning and education.  So I am going to give myself a long while to get comfortable in that.  The good thing is that the man...my boss in that role now plans on being her for awhile and will hope to move himself up.  I am going to try my best to learn from him and follow his lead so that someday when he moves up I can follow in his footsteps.  Its a plan....who knows how it will pan out.



For some reason I thought it had only been a few weeks with your new responsibilities -- nope, don't want to ask for retroactive pay for 3 years.    Don't mind me, I haven't had a boss since 1996 so sometimes forget how the whole office politics thing works.  I'm glad that it is in the works because you do deserve a promotion and payraise as hard as you work!  



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning  How is everyone doing this morning.  Monday's seem to be the worst day of the week for a teacher so dha and I were in bed by 9 last night.  I didn't sleep as well I thought I would.
> 
> Taryn congrats on the job shift.
> 
> my3princes you are one busy person
> 
> lisa hope your bil is okay
> 
> jannz congrats on the scoring job.
> 
> Hi to everyone else
> 
> Have to finish all my paperwork today.  Progress reports are due by Friday so everything must get into the grading program.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Thanks, dona, BIL came through surgery fine.  Don't know much more than that.  Our nephew, his son, who is 26, is our point man right now.  We are trying not to overwhelm him with concerned family.  MIL will arrive later today and I will have a better source of info.  This kind of all brings back the fact that SIL, who passed away from cancer at age 49 in 2002, isn't here to help with this family crisis.   



Dreamer24 said:


> Hi everyone.  Sorry I haven't been on much!  I've still been sick and I've been very busy at work.  With the exception of sunday, I've been doing very well with my eating.  Sunday I didn't eat anything particularly bad but I ate all day!  There hasn't been much exercise because I've had a very congested chest.  I had a good weigh in on Friday and I'm looking forward to keeping up with this to have another good one this friday!



Sorry that you have been sick.    Hope that you are feeling better soon!   



mikamah said:


> I got out for a 5 mile run yesterday in the rain.  I must say it was the first day I really felt like I was a runner.  It was a good feeling.  About halfway through, the rain got pretty heavy, and I was going to take a short cut home, but mother nature helped me out, and it pretty much stopped raining at the point of the turn off, so I continued on my planned 5 mile route.  With that said, I went grocery shopping after work hungry and came home with a box of shortbread cookies from the bakery, and polished off the whole thing in the course of the evening.  21 points. Oh well, they're gone now.  I know I shouldn't buy yet I do, and some days I can control myself and have 2 a day with tea, and some times I obviously.  Actually, while I'm thinking about it, I just got TOM, so this could be part of it.  On to a new day.  Good bkfast done, and off to work now.



 Oh well, they're gone now.  Stay away from the shortbread!  Or how about no shortbread until ONE-derland? Maybe you can find something else to have with your tea.  I got some Kashi cookies last week.  They are about two inches around, have 130 calories, and are kind of like eating a brick but they have oats, craisins, flax seeds and other good stuff in 'em.  You'd never want to eat more than one!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## tggrrstarr

mommyof2Pirates said:


> You are seriously kicking some but lady!!!!  Good for you.  Sorry to hear about the family drama.  Hope everyone is better soon.  you are in definite need of some DL time.  So glad the time has come.



I just have to comment on your dancing banana!  I am on the main computer this morning which is hooked up to my 47" flat screen tv, and I was in the middle of reading your post when my kitten (almost cat) saw it and ran across the room to jump up to the tv and tried to catch the image on the screen.  Cracked me up!

Day off today!  TOM disappeared after only two and a half days this time, so I don't think my week will be affected!  I am already showing a loss of two pounds since Friday!  Today will be the day, I hope, we finish the last of the decorations for the halloween party.  I need to put up a brick wall facade in the kitchen and splatter fake blood on the walls, put up a spider web ceiling trap in the dinging room, hang lights and cobwebs in the living room and finish up the candle sconces and picture frames.  Also, I need to squeeze in Plyometrics, which is perfect for today since its raining.  I might not get a chance to get outside, and Plyo is a huge calorie burner.

Oh, and my breakfast was my new favorite- whole wheat eng muffin toasted and lightly sprayed with 0 cal butter spray, cooked ham slice and egg beaters all as a sandwich.  Only 230 calories!
Back later for the QOTD.


----------



## tigger813

Lisa- I had a parent like that at the beginning of the year. I sent out a list and then she asked me to break everything down for her so she knew exactly what was needed! I came close to telling her where to go. The year went really well and all the parents were impressed with how organized I was. We collected money for games for the classroom for Christmas which went really well. I can be organized when I have time. If you looked at my house you wouldn't think I was organized!

At work now for awhile. Hoping my new glasses come in today and I also have some things to pick up at Staples later for my DH. 

Drinking my second cup of green tea. I had my healthy breakfast at the wc and if I have time I'll run there for lunch since dinner isn't super healthy. I did bring a Luna protein bar with me in case I don't have time to go. 

Just hope I can get to 2-3 miles in on the elliptical later today. I have a big bottle of water with me so I will be keeping up with that today. I really am glad I signed up for the weight loss challenge. It is definitely keeping me motivated. And boy the prize money would come in so handy the week before Christmas! If I can hold it together I will have a good loss for the week. I'm way ahead of where I usually am on a Tuesday. I will have to continue the one drink on weekends and working out both days!

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

Just a quick good morning, everyone! Last night didn't go exactly as planned. I only got in 40 minutes on the elliptical (300 calories burned) and then went home very, very hungry.  I ate a bit of leftover whole wheat pasta and grilled some chicken (in a grill pan) that I'd marinated in fat free italian dressing & A1.  I ate a piece of the chicken.  

Then, I wanted "dessert" and the chocolate chip cookies I'd baked Sunday were calling to me.  Fortunately, I had Weight Watchers 1 point chocolate chip cookies in the cupboard and ate one of those.  They are SOOO delicious.  Then, upstairs to read.  That didn't last for long. I still wanted something.  So I had 2 servings of pretzel thins, a bit of hummus and a laughing cow cheese wedge.     I went over my daily points by 4, but am good on activity points and my weekly points allowance, so I am trying not to beat myself up. 

 I hate "hungry nights." (<--- sounds like the title of a steamy romance novel, doesn't it?  LOL!)

Shannon - Obviously my attempts to PM you on Friday were unsuccessful (my DIS posts kept "poofing" before posting), but I've just sent my info for last week. Sorry!

I have a brief due tomorrow and a teleconference this afternoon, so I really should be working.    I'll try to get back later. Hugs, all!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

So, I fell asleep around 9:30ish. I was up before 1 AM. Not sure when I fell back to sleep, maybe around 3ish. I slept until about 8:30 this morning. Even without the first round of sleep, I got in 5+ hours, which is better than Sunday night. Unfortunately, though, I was constantly waking up from a nightmare during those 5+ hours, so I couldnt call it a very restful sleep. Oh well. Cant wait to see what tonight brings.

A few quick replies and then Im off to get a few things done for the day. I found out late last night that there is a small job fair tomorrow for tutoring positions. I have to figure out what that is all about and try to get there. I have no idea what Im going to wear because of the boot, but Im sure theyll understand.

Have a great day everyone! I'll BBL.

Thanks *Lisa*! Nope, no caffeine. Good question though. Ive grown up on caffeine-free soda, but havent had one in weeks, and drink caffeine-free tea, if I drink it.

 for BIL and MIL and  to you.

 for your workout with your trainer! And, your calorie burn 

*Tracey*: Hoping you are able to exercise today. I know it is so important to you. 

You sound like an amazing room parent. I know the responsibility has changed so much since when my mom did it for my class almost 15 years ago. 



flipflopmom said:


> Brad is back on first shift as of TOMORROW morning!



 Thats wonderful news!

*Lindsay*: You are one dedicated employee. Im getting sick of the rain too. We, unfortunately, need the rain, so its a Catch-22.

 for DH!



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning  How is everyone doing this morning.  Monday's seem to be the worst day of the week for a teacher so dha and I were in bed by 9 last night.  I didn't sleep as well I thought I would.



Hope today is a better day! I know you are very dedicated to your job as well and put in a long day yesterday. 

Hope you feel better *Dreamer24*! 



mikamah said:


> I hope your job pans out soon.  So frustrating to be doing the job, but not getting the recognition for it.  I bet the Cake boss cake was worth every single calorie.  Impressive that you only had a few bites.  You are doing awesome.
> 
> *CC*_just wanted to say hi and say how impressed I am with how well you are doing, not letting that foot get you off track.  Keep up the great work.



Thanks *Kathy*! Nice job on the 5-miler! Im sure that totaled a nice amount of APs. 

*Lindsay*, ITA with *Kathy*! She said everything perfectly! 



lisah0711 said:


> The days are getting shorter, school activities are in full swing, there are so many things going on in our lives that are pulling us away from our goals.  Maybe you've had a bad week or two.  Maybe you are just tired of this whole healthy lifestyle thing.  Maybe your inner brat is crying "I don't wanna!"  Whatever it is, take a deep breath (maybe a few more).  Let your mind calm a bit and ask yourself how giving up on yourself is going to make anything else that is going on in your life any easier?  The answer probably is that it won't.  So even if it is only one thing today, do something nice for yourself, anything that helps you take one little baby step toward your goals, and pat yourself on the back for a job well done.  We are all winners when stick things out through the good times and the bad!    Remember last week how everyone said that they would never give up?



That is beautiful!  Honestly, I think my nice thing for myself is going to be taking a nap. I need to be refreshed if I go to the job fair tomorrow and of course getting a job is definitely one of my goals.



tggrrstarr said:


> I just have to comment on your dancing banana!  I am on the main computer this morning which is hooked up to my 47" flat screen tv, and I was in the middle of reading your post when my kitten (almost cat) saw it and ran across the room to jump up to the tv and tried to catch the image on the screen.  Cracked me up!







keenercam said:


> Just a quick good morning, everyone! Last night didn't go exactly as planned. I only got in 40 minutes on the elliptical (300 calories burned) and then went home very, very hungry.  I ate a bit of leftover whole wheat pasta and grilled some chicken (in a grill pan) that I'd marinated in fat free italian dressing & A1.  I ate a piece of the chicken.
> 
> Then, I wanted "dessert" and the chocolate chip cookies I'd baked Sunday were calling to me.  Fortunately, I had Weight Watchers 1 point chocolate chip cookies in the cupboard and ate one of those.  They are SOOO delicious.  Then, upstairs to read.  That didn't last for long. I still wanted something.  So I had 2 servings of pretzel thins, a bit of hummus and a laughing cow cheese wedge.     I went over my daily points by 4, but am good on activity points and my weekly points allowance, so I am trying not to beat myself up.



 Nice job on the elliptical! Sorry about being so hungry. I think you did very well!


----------



## keenercam

CC -- sorry for the sleep issues. I have a friend who suffers terribly with insomnia and I feel so badly for her.  I hope tonight is better for you.

UGH! This is ridiculous.  I woke up hungry, had my typical water and coffee which usually holds me for a couple hours in the early a.m. until I get to work and make breakfast.  Then once I got to work at ~8:00, I had my standard egg beaters on a sandwich thin.  I felt like I needed extra protein so I added fat free cheese.  I ate that over 2 hours ago and I've had 16 oz water in addition to the coffee w/skim milk.   And yet, I am sitting here and my stomach is growling.  What's up with that?  

Someone was in my office for a conference and my stomach was so loud I figured she could hear it.  Isn't it weird that I've been so hungry since yesterday?  I think I'll have a cup of green tea and if I am still hungry I'll have a Kellogg's Fiber Plus chewy granola bar. UGH!


----------



## my3princes

I need to get to the grocery store today.  There is none of my go to food left so I've been forced to make bad choices or not eat.  I had pop tarts for breakfast today since I tried cereal yesterday and wound up hungry all day which didn't fare well with my points.  I didn't get a lot of sleep since I got home from the restaurant late last night and rolled into bed around 1 AM.  I got up and got the boys off to school then went back to sleep for a couple of hours.  I feel more rested now.  I'm working tonight to I suspect I'll get to bed late again.  Tomorrow the Sears guy is coming to clean out TV sometime between 8 and Noon so sleeping in will not be an option.  I can say that since the restaurant is busy I have been moving a lot and sweating too


----------



## pjlla

Good morning everyone!  Sorry I am late coming on this morning.  My folks are here visiting and I'm trying to spend time with them.

I'll be back tonight to check on everyone!

Here is today's QOTD:

Recently I was at a family bbq type function.  Knowing that the food choices were going to be hamburgers and hotdogs, I chose to bring my own veggie burgers and whole wheat light rolls.  DD also chose to have this option.  When asked what our dinner choice was, I told them that DD and  I were having veggie burgers, which I provided.  The response from one person was....."Why?  Is SHE on a diet too?" (Insinuating that the only reason I was choosing a veggie burger was because of my "diet".)   Well.... it was on the tip of my tongue to want to say.... "No, we are just choosing a healthier option than your fatty hormone-laden mass-produced beef burgers and nitrate/nitrite loaded, mystery meat hot dogs.......... but I BIT MY TONGUE 

I just said that we preferred them.  But honestly, I've never been big on burgers and dogs and knowing how unhealthy they truly are, it isn't hard to make a smarter choice.... and I am pleased to see that my DD is following my lead.  But it was hard to answer without insulting others (who are choosing to eat the burgers/dogs) or sounding rude or sarcastic or perhaps even a bit "over the top" or "holier than thou".  

*How do you handle it when people comment on your "diet foods"?  Do you just ignore them?  Do you just gently remind them that it isn't about a "DIET" but about a healthier lifestyle?  Or do you give it to them, both barrels??? *

TTYL.....................P


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone. The weather has been perfect here. Ate too much yesterday but today is a new day and I'm planning my food more carefully. Hope everyone is doing well. Talk to you all soon.


----------



## liesel

Hello!

I am back from my girls weekend in CA and I am even further behind on this thread!  I went to DL on Sunday and did my first 8am to midnight day.  It was so much fun!  I did have my mickey ice cream bar (330 calories for anyone looking to plan for one on a future trip) but I planned for it and actually lost a half a pound this weekend!    I'm so happy I didn't gain!  The Halloween decorations were cute and it was very warm.  Living in Colorado, it didn't feel very fall like but it was a nice change.  I'll try to at least skim through here so I can see how everyone is doing.  Have a great day!


----------



## CrystalS

Hello everyone 

My name is Crystal and I'm joining you all!
I'm 25yrs old, mom of two (ds will be 4 in Jan, and dd is 7 weeks tomorrow). I live in BC, Canada.
I still have "baby weight" and would like to lose it. I also have some "non-baby" weight that I need to get rid of as well. I'm thinking I NEED to lose about 50lbs to be in my goal weight range according to my BMI.

We are keeping all pop/soda out of the house, and other than a few treats for my ds and hubby I won't be replenishing any junk food from now on, because it's too easy to grab an unhealthy snack when it's laying around!

Last night I did about 30 mins of the Zumba workout. Tonight I will either use the treadmill for awhile or do some of the 30 Day Shred workout.

I hope everyone is doing well today and staying on track.
Thanks for letting me join


----------



## 50sjayne

mikamah said:


> I'll post a qotd for today.  Have a great sunday.
> 
> QOTD Sunday- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



I went to Disneyland when I was about 4 yrs but don't remember it at all. I _kind_ of remember a huge stuffed Pluto I brought back. I remember going to see Song of the South at a theater with my Mom and singing zippity doo dah with her. Remember seeing Cinderella with some of my cousins and I had a pop up book. I loved the page with all the ladies in their dresses in the ballroom. Went with my Uncle who was a lot of fun and I thought I really went to the moon. My Mom always took me to Disney movies. I was thinking that when I watched that documentary. We saw everything, from the classics to Black Cauldron and Oliver. Then I met my husband who is a Disney junkie. He had everything on vhs--recorded off of the Disney channel. I remember being completely enchanted by things I'd never seen before like the 3 orphan kittens and water babies. My parents had taken me to Disneyland several times through the years also, Disney World once and I went to Disneyland once with my Aunt, but it never had the effect it had on us when we took the kids the first time. Steven was 4, Katherine 6. That time, thanks mostly to The Unnoficial Guide was magical. I remember picking up a copy of it at a AAA office. We were officially bitten.







 We tried to go about every 2 years until we bought our house. Our last trip was the first year we bought the house. It was in November and we got to see the Halloween decorations and the christmas decorations in the same trip. Then it was 10 years later and I was planning a trip to Mendocino for just my husband and I to break up the winter, which evolved into a trip to LA/Universal which changed to Disneyland as I was about to book a room on priceline and my husband said " I think I want to go to Disneyland". Famous last words. Thanks to the DIS (and the Unofficial Guide) I figured out the fast pass system and all the rest including a brand new park and it was magical again. It is now back in our system-- in fact after seeing that documentary...I am really 'homesick'. It's starting to get cold here too--I'm so not ready for it...


----------



## 50sjayne

my3princes said:


> I officially have sinus infection #2 of the year   I feel like someone punched me in both eyes, my teeth hurt and the motion of walking hurts my head.  I started antibiotics this morning so hopefully I'll start feeling better soon.


Ugh!



tggrrstarr said:


> I just got home from work and have to post what happened.  I can't believe it!
> This morning when I left for work, I left a steak in the kitchen sink to thaw for my husband's dinner.  I had a piece of salmon in the fridge for myself.  When we got home, I looked in the sink and it was gone!  After searching the house, I found the empty, bloody bag on the floor of the dining room.  A short distance away was about half of the thawed, chewed up steak.  We came to the conclusion that the cat dragged it out of the sink and into the dining room, then she and the dog worked together to get the bag open.  And then I guess the dog took it from there.  (I have caught them working together before to get into a closed garbage bag).  My poor husband decided to go get himself take out instead of waiting for me to go buy him another steak.  I learned my lesson, no food is safe in this house anymore!  That cat is an instigator.  These things never happened when it was just the dog!  But we love her anyway.



ROTLF! Dont do that anywaythaw stuff in the fridge overnight or in the microwaveits very unsafe to do it that way! I work in a meat dept.



cclovesdis said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Ding-dong! Your personal guide has just woken you up and has great news. Your chartered plane is here to take you on an all-expense paid "health" vacation for the next week. Where are you going? What are you doing? It's all up to you!
> 
> Now, this vacation comes with a few pieces of information:
> 1) It includes a nanny/caregiver, etc. so that you can go alone if you so choose.
> 2) If there is one thing I am learning, health is relative. Hence, the quotation marks.
> 
> But most importantly, have a great trip!



Oohfun one! You mean I have someone to scoop the litterboxes? Right on!  For me it would have to be Disneyland. Sorrybut mental health is important too and Im missing it bad right now. 2012 seems very far away at the moment. 



flipflopmom said:


> Edited to add:  After I finished typing, I looked down to snuggle Beamer that had asked to be held.  HE HAD BIG RED GUM STUCK TO HIS FUR ALL AROUND HIS MOUTH!!!!!!!!!!  Rubbed some coconut oil in, bath, and it finally came out.  Yep, it's Monday.  So much for getting lots done this am!
> 
> That was a fun QOTD!  Have a great day everyone!!!! Hope it's not tooo Monday-ish..
> Taryn



Well how did that happen? Disaster. If it makes you fell better I accidentally shut Penney in the laundry room all night last night. It was like 40 degrees here last night too. Poor Penney! 



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> *Tracey,* I'm sure your mom will get on board with your exercising again like she did before.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, he was a singer in the 80's.  My maiden name was Jones so I can remember that guy!
> 
> There was the $750 fruit cake incident with our dog -- $750 dog hospitalization bill to pump stomach due to ingestion of currants (a grape like fruit that is extremely poisonous to dogs -- who knew? )
> 
> Be back later to finish up!



Oh jeez. My cat shanghaied a lobster tail once off of the stoveate the whole thing shell and all in about 5 minutes, then threw it all up. 
I missed somethingwere you talking about Howard Jones? I loved him!



tggrrstarr said:


> I just have to comment on your dancing banana!  I am on the main computer this morning which is hooked up to my 47" flat screen tv, and I was in the middle of reading your post when my kitten (almost cat) saw it and ran across the room to jump up to the tv and tried to catch the image on the screen.  Cracked me up!
> 
> Day off today!  TOM disappeared after only two and a half days this time, so I don't think my week will be affected!  I am already showing a loss of two pounds since Friday!  Today will be the day, I hope, we finish the last of the decorations for the halloween party.  I need to put up a brick wall facade in the kitchen and splatter fake blood on the walls, put up a spider web ceiling trap in the dinging room, hang lights and cobwebs in the living room and finish up the candle sconces and picture frames.  Also, I need to squeeze in Plyometrics, which is perfect for today since its raining.  I might not get a chance to get outside, and Plyo is a huge calorie burner.
> 
> Oh, and my breakfast was my new favorite- whole wheat eng muffin toasted and lightly sprayed with 0 cal butter spray, cooked ham slice and egg beaters all as a sandwich.  Only 230 calories!
> Back later for the QOTD.



Decorations sound very creative. I was very excited this weekend to acquire 3 body parts2 severed legs and an armall only $4.99 each! Thosell mostly be for the werewolf we make and put out in a car out front. He was a great success last year, scaring people as they went by lol. I think I want to add a boombox this year and make a Halloween cd with with werewolves of London alternating with Thriller and put it out there with him. 



pjlla said:


> Good morning everyone!  Sorry I am late coming on this morning.  My folks are here visiting and I'm trying to spend time with them.
> 
> I'll be back tonight to check on everyone!
> 
> Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> *How do you handle it when people comment on your "diet foods"?  Do you just ignore them?  Do you just gently remind them that it isn't about a "DIET" but about a healthier lifestyle?  Or do you give it to them, both barrels??? *
> 
> TTYL.....................P



Yeah. People kind of act like Im being a bit holier than thou, but its not a big deal I pretty much stick to my guns with things. 

I figured out why I had a gain last week. My Aunti Flo is visitingagain. Twice in less than 3 weeks full force. Nasty cramps, lower back pain, really heavy flow. Ugh


----------



## JOANNEL

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/annemahlum/journal

To all my BL friends, this sweet young lady could use all our prayers today. She is a friend of my oldest.

Short story long- she went to Barcelona for a quick two week vacation with a girlfriend and after 4 days was in a coma and on Dialysis. Her parents flew over and have been there ever since. We have known them since ds was in 6th grade. Makes me thankful for my boring little life every day and how fast it can change.

Thanks!!


----------



## flipflopmom

Just a check in so I don't eat my way through this evening.
Gymnastics tomorrow night and conferences Thursday night, so I have to do a lot this evening.  I forgot to put dinner in the crock pot this am, I started working on homework for class at 4:30am, and the next thing I knew, it was 6:50.  I had 20 minutes to shower and get ready.    Now I get to decide "what's for dinner".  Yay.

Connie - hope you are okay!!!  I have been skimming a couple of times today to see if you had posted anything...

Off to come up with something for dinner.  Girls are upstairs arguing.  Waiting for Brad to call to let me know how his day went, he said he was walking into a hornet's nest today.  

BBL to actually read and reply, I hope!


----------



## goldcupmom

jennz said:


> woo hoo - had to share some great news I just got!  I got a job I really wanted...it's a 6 month scoring project that runs Jan - June next year, at home with decent pay.    The start of a series of good things!



YEAH!  I got a 2 week one early Nov that is a blessing right before Christmas, then I usually do Mar - May.  I'd love a longer term one, but no luck yet!  

Congrats!


----------



## keenercam

JOANNEL said:


> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/annemahlum/journal
> 
> To all my BL friends, this sweet young lady could use all our prayers today. She is a friend of my oldest.
> 
> Short story long- she went to Barcelona for a quick two week vacation with a girlfriend and after 4 days was in a coma and on Dialysis. Her parents flew over and have been there ever since. We have known them since ds was in 6th grade. Makes me thankful for my boring little life every day and how fast it can change.
> 
> Thanks!!



Joanne - What a horribly scary situation. I read the "My story" page and the most recent journal post.  What the heck happened? Did she get some kind of infection?  I will keep her in my prayers.  That poor girl and her poor family.  

Julie - So glad you got the scoring job.

Taryn - You must be exhausted.  Soup and grilled cheese, maybe?


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> Connie - hope you are okay!!!  I have been skimming a couple of times today to see if you had posted anything...



Hi Taryn. I was actually writing up a post at the time you posted this, but I lost the stupid thing! 

Hey everybody.

I'm sorry that I haven't been around much. I just haven't had much to say.

I've been struggling with *excessive* junk eating. Like I'm only happy if I'm actively shoving some sugary/salty/greasy food into my mouth. Not that it really makes me happy, but it's the only time that I'm not obsessed with what to eat next. It's not a particularly "hormonal" time for me. No major stressors or changes. Just "Katy, bar the door" binge eating. It was so bad last night, that when I ran out of food options that interested me, I got in the car and went to the convenience store for ice cream.

I didn't even weigh-in this week. I just really didn't want to know.

And that's why I haven't been posting. Anything I had to say was just going to be whining and, did anyone really need to hear that from me - AGAIN!? I've been too whiny in my own head. I can't stand me and, for that reason, I didn't think y'all needed to be subjected to me either. And, while I love the support that we offer each other here, I really just couldn't have handled it if someone said that "it's okay" because the way I've been abusing myself is, most definitely, NOT okay. I hope you understand what I mean.

As nutty as this sounds, I have come to the conclusion that I know EXACTLY what I need to do to acquire and maintain the healthy body that I want. And now that I can see where I'm going and how to get there, it's like I'm stuck in a perpetual "I'll start tomorrow" phase. 

I told my mom over lunch today that I'm going to put myself back "on the wagon" - at gunpoint, if necessary. (AFTER lunch, of course ) I'm to the point where, if I'm ever going to get out of this *junk funk* it's going to take pure, hard-core, mind-over-matter, conscious will-power and it's time to give up the whiny, wimpy, I'll-start-tomorrow BULL. If I keep waiting until I "feel like it", I'm gonna gain 30 pounds before I get my act together and NOBODY wants that.

And, with that, I just wanted to say "I'm back". I still may not get to reply to as many people as I'd like or post as often as I'd like because I've got a couple of work projects that will be occupying all of my work time each day and some of my personal time most evenings between now and the end of January. But, I'm back.

*Two victories* amidst the insanity...

1) Although I did have a couple of regular sodas (all natural Blue Sky brand) and tea sweetened with a little stevia/Truvia over the past week, *I have managed to stay away from the Diet Cokes*, etc, since... whenever it was that I said I had my last one. (I posted it here, but I don't really remember when it was... 4 or 5 weeks ago, I guess.??)

2) And, although, I've been blowing off all of my non-running workouts, *I have been getting in two good runs each week* - a regular (approx 5 mile) run every Tuesday and a long run each Saturday. Last weekend I did 9.33 miles in 1hr 40mins. I'm extremely pleased with that and looking forward to crossing the 10-mile mark this weekend. However, I'm also signed up to walk the AHA Heart Walk this Saturday morning, so I'm not sure how I'm going to get it all in. I'm afraid it may require getting out of bed around 4:30.  Surely, the only thing crazier than willingly running 10 miles would have to be willingly getting out of bed at 4:30am to run 10 miles.  And I'm not worried about dragging my tired self around the Heart Walk after a 10-mile run - I'll be walking with my 3yo, so I won't be in any hurry at all. 



pjlla said:


> *How do you handle it when people comment on your "diet foods"?  Do you just ignore them?  Do you just gently remind them that it isn't about a "DIET" but about a healthier lifestyle?  Or do you give it to them, both barrels??? *



This is a big issue for me. I am the type that, if I could be invisible, I would be. I've mentioned before how, rather than comment on my weight loss, I'd rather someone just say "you look great" or keep their mouth shut. Unless I choose to discuss my personal stuff with someone, my current size, my previous size(s) and what I eat (or don't eat) are NOBODY'S BUSINESS. I do my best just to let it pass when someone comments, but the truth is that it just galls me. I usually end up just sitting there being annoyed. And that's whether the comment is "you must be on a diet" or "not on a diet today, huh?". And what I DON'T say (outloud) is "That's really none of your business, so why don't you take your donut/cake/cookie and shove it up your ". Like I said... this one really bugs me.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

We just finished dinner. I had the muchies, but still have points for the day. I'll probably have some milk later. Maybe I'll warm it up-I hear that helps with sleep. 

Some quick replies and then I think I'll watch TV. If I watch Final Jeapordy or the Bonus Round of Wheel of Fortune 2x a week, that's a lot of TV for me, so this is big. 

Have a great night!

CC

Thanks for the support *Cam*! How did the rest of your day go? I hear you on the muchies. 

*Deb*: Hope you get some sleep. Maybe the Sears guy will get there closer to 8 and you can rest a bit before your kids get home. 



pjlla said:


> *How do you handle it when people comment on your "diet foods"?  Do you just ignore them?  Do you just gently remind them that it isn't about a "DIET" but about a healthier lifestyle?  Or do you give it to them, both barrels??? *



Interesting question. I'm not sure that I do handle it, but I'm also not sure that anyone has really called me out on this. My parents did at first, but they've quieted down quite nicely. The neighbor next door often gives us food, but she's on WW too, so that's not a problem. I guess I'm lucky. 



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone. The weather has been perfect here. Ate too much yesterday but today is a new day and I'm planning my food more carefully. Hope everyone is doing well. Talk to you all soon.



Good to hear from you! Hope you are enjoying your trip! 

Hi *Lisa*! Sounds like you really enjoyed your trip! 

Hi *Crystal*! Welcome! We are a chatty bunch, but jump right in. A lot of us like to talk about our kids (and DH ). I hope that you find us as supportive as I have found all of you! 

*50sjayne*: I don't get it either. What is it about that Unofficial Guide?  Your children are adorable!



50sjayne said:


> Oohfun one! You mean I have someone to scoop the litterboxes? Right on!  For me it would have to be Disneyland. Sorrybut mental health is important too and Im missing it bad right now. 2012 seems very far away at the moment.



I don't know why, but I am so proud of us for mentioning mental health. 



JOANNEL said:


> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/annemahlum/journal
> 
> To all my BL friends, this sweet young lady could use all our prayers today. She is a friend of my oldest.
> 
> Short story long- she went to Barcelona for a quick two week vacation with a girlfriend and after 4 days was in a coma and on Dialysis. Her parents flew over and have been there ever since. We have known them since ds was in 6th grade. Makes me thankful for my boring little life every day and how fast it can change.
> 
> Thanks!!



I feel terrible. It does really make you think.  to you and your family. I hope she makes a full recovery.

Hi *Taryn*! *Cam* had a great idea for dinner! What did you end up having? 



goldcupmom said:


> YEAH!  I got a 2 week one early Nov that is a blessing right before Christmas, then I usually do Mar - May.  I'd love a longer term one, but no luck yet!



 That's awesome! Definitely good timing!

*Connie*: I understand what you are saying. I just want to say that you CAN do this and I know you WILL do this! 

 for continuing to run! And  for no diet soda! Definitely victories!


----------



## JOANNEL

keenercam said:


> Joanne - What a horribly scary situation. I read the "My story" page and the most recent journal post.  What the heck happened? Did she get some kind of infection?  I will keep her in my prayers.  That poor girl and her poor family.
> 
> J



They really don;t know. They are testing her for everything.


----------



## lisah0711

my3princes said:


> I need to get to the grocery store today.  There is none of my go to food left so I've been forced to make bad choices or not eat.  I had pop tarts for breakfast today since I tried cereal yesterday and wound up hungry all day which didn't fare well with my points.  I didn't get a lot of sleep since I got home from the restaurant late last night and rolled into bed around 1 AM.  I got up and got the boys off to school then went back to sleep for a couple of hours.  I feel more rested now.  I'm working tonight to I suspect I'll get to bed late again.  Tomorrow the Sears guy is coming to clean out TV sometime between 8 and Noon so sleeping in will not be an option.  I can say that since the restaurant is busy I have been moving a lot and sweating too



Poptarts for breakfast?!? Man, I have been craving Poptarts lately.  I've managed to resist the siren's call -- I know if I get any the box will be gone quickly.  Sounds like you worked them off with all your work!  



pjlla said:


> *How do you handle it when people comment on your "diet foods"?  Do you just ignore them?  Do you just gently remind them that it isn't about a "DIET" but about a healthier lifestyle?  Or do you give it to them, both barrels??? *



You know since I started working on this nutrition degree people don't say much to me about food anymore -- I tell them I am studying to be the "food police" and maybe they get a little scared and decide to pipe down!  I bet this will surprise you all   but I have a tendency to speak my mind in my old age so I wouldn't hesitate to tell someone a comment was not called for.  I think most people have good intentions when they make comments -- they just sometimes speak without thinking.   



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone. The weather has been perfect here. Ate too much yesterday but today is a new day and I'm planning my food more carefully. Hope everyone is doing well. Talk to you all soon.



Glad you are having a great time! 



liesel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am back from my girls weekend in CA and I am even further behind on this thread!  I went to DL on Sunday and did my first 8am to midnight day.  It was so much fun!  I did have my mickey ice cream bar (330 calories for anyone looking to plan for one on a future trip) but I planned for it and actually lost a half a pound this weekend!   I'm so happy I didn't gain!  The Halloween decorations were cute and it was very warm.  Living in Colorado, it didn't feel very fall like but it was a nice change.  I'll try to at least skim through here so I can see how everyone is doing.  Have a great day!



Lisa, glad that you had a great time!  Did you see the Monkey Bride at HMH?  I can't find anyone who's seen the Monkey Bride.  And thanks for the heads up on the calories on the Mickey bar!  



CrystalS said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My name is Crystal and I'm joining you all!
> I'm 25yrs old, mom of two (ds will be 4 in Jan, and dd is 7 weeks tomorrow). I live in BC, Canada.
> I still have "baby weight" and would like to lose it. I also have some "non-baby" weight that I need to get rid of as well. I'm thinking I NEED to lose about 50lbs to be in my goal weight range according to my BMI.
> 
> We are keeping all pop/soda out of the house, and other than a few treats for my ds and hubby I won't be replenishing any junk food from now on, because it's too easy to grab an unhealthy snack when it's laying around!
> 
> Last night I did about 30 mins of the Zumba workout. Tonight I will either use the treadmill for awhile or do some of the 30 Day Shred workout.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well today and staying on track.
> Thanks for letting me join



 CrystalS!  Thanks for joining our challenge!   



50sjayne said:


> Oh jeez. My cat shanghaied a lobster tail once off of the stove—ate the whole thing shell and all in about 5 minutes, then threw it all up.
> I missed something—were you talking about Howard Jones? I loved him!



Yuk on the lobster tail!    Maria started the talk about Howard Jones.  I just piped in to show my old age and knowledge of 80's music.  



JOANNEL said:


> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/annemahlum/journal
> 
> To all my BL friends, this sweet young lady could use all our prayers today. She is a friend of my oldest.
> 
> Short story long- she went to Barcelona for a quick two week vacation with a girlfriend and after 4 days was in a coma and on Dialysis. Her parents flew over and have been there ever since. We have known them since ds was in 6th grade. Makes me thankful for my boring little life every day and how fast it can change.



What a horrible thing to happen to a family.  I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers!  

We are all so lucky!  



flipflopmom said:


> Just a check in so I don't eat my way through this evening.  Gymnastics tomorrow night and conferences Thursday night, so I have to do a lot this evening.



So, Taryn, do you make the parents sit in those little chairs so they don't overstay their welcome?   

Hope you get some rest this evening before the rest of your busy week!  



goldcupmom said:


> YEAH!  I got a 2 week one early Nov that is a blessing right before Christmas, then I usually do Mar - May.  I'd love a longer term one, but no luck yet!
> 
> Congrats!



Congrats to you, too, Julie and thanks for doing another exercise thread!  

*Cam,* hope that you got your hungries chased away and the trainer wasn't too mean to you.  



Connie96 said:


> I'm sorry that I haven't been around much. I just haven't had much to say.
> 
> I've been struggling with *excessive* junk eating. Like I'm only happy if I'm actively shoving some sugary/salty/greasy food into my mouth. Not that it really makes me happy, but it's the only time that I'm not obsessed with what to eat next. It's not a particularly "hormonal" time for me. No major stressors or changes. Just "Katy, bar the door" binge eating. It was so bad last night, that when I ran out of food options that interested me, I got in the car and went to the convenience store for ice cream.
> 
> I didn't even weigh-in this week. I just really didn't want to know.
> 
> And that's why I haven't been posting. Anything I had to say was just going to be whining and, did anyone really need to hear that from me - AGAIN!? I've been too whiny in my own head. I can't stand me and, for that reason, I didn't think y'all needed to be subjected to me either. And, while I love the support that we offer each other here, I really just couldn't have handled it if someone said that "it's okay" because the way I've been abusing myself is, most definitely, NOT okay. I hope you understand what I mean.



, Connie, it's not okay to do those kind of things to yourself but I am glad that you decided to post and are committed to stopping.  If it was easy and could be done in a snap we wouldn't all be here.  The important thing is that you are taking steps to nip it in the bud.  When things are going to hell in a handbasket is when you need to be on here the most.   



cclovesdis said:


> We just finished dinner. I had the muchies, but still have points for the day. I'll probably have some milk later. Maybe I'll warm it up-I hear that helps with sleep.



Hope that tonight is better, CC.  Try not to worry about it too much because that can make it worse, too.  

*HH Part 2: Try something new.* So today I tried a new class.  It's called NIA -- kind of like Zumba but a little more ethnic, new age-y.  www.nianow.com  It was the most fun I've had since I started this little exercise kick of mine!    There were about 40 women in there -- about half were older than I am.  They were all whooping and hollering and singing and dancing and having a great time.  It was a good workout, too.  I'll definitely try it again but at 10:30 am it's not a very convenient class time. Thank Jen for the idea!   

Have a great evening all!


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks Lisa! I am hoping for a good night. I actually came on to post my HH part 2.  I thought and thought about what to do, because it really couldn't be active and strength training didn't count, because I've already done that. I've been working on journaling, but that's part 1 of this week's HH. So, here's what I came up with-I know this is a stretch. I usually guzzle my water. Like 16-24 oz. while exercising, 8 oz. at breakfast, no more until 16 oz. at lunch, and again waiting until dinner to have another 16 oz. Well, I read that drinking water throughout the day is a good idea. I should point out that the article didn't say "better" nor did it say that guzzling is a "bad" idea. Still, I thought I'd try sipping water throughout the day. And, that's exactly what I did. I did have 16 oz. with dinner, but I've always had that much while eating dinner regardless of how much I've had so far in the day. Did I notice a difference? I'm not sure-my bladder certainly didn't-but I am going to try this approach again. It may have made me feel a little less hungry between lunch and dinner.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Good evening friends!

Just thought I'd pop on while watching BL with DH and my parents.

Well, for all of you who remember those horrible headaches I was having a few weeks ago, they are gone! I guess it was definitely the protein issue! I've been going to the wc every weekday morning for the past 3 weeks and have been feeling great everyday. Today I didn't bring anything but a protein bar to work so I had that for lunch. I was satisfied all afternoon. I did have a really big honey crisp apple from TJs around 2:30 for a snack. SO YUMMY!!!!! I came home and made DD1 a mint chocolate chip shake and I had a small dish. For supper I made buttermilk honey pancakes and maple bacon. Really good. I then took DD2 to her book fair at school while DD1 went to dancing and then we picked her up. I came home and had a Special K chocolatey pretzel bar and a cup of hot tea and more water. I've had 5 cups of green tea today and lots of water. 

I think I'll make my low fat quiche tomorrow for supper. I'll post a recipe tomorrow too. I think DD1s soccer practice will be canceled due to lousy weather again tomorrow. DD2 does have her dance class at 4. I also have my weight loss class at 7. 

Hoping to get a work out in tomorrow morning or afternoon. We're still trying to figure out what we need to do tomorrow with the time that we have. I am not letting anything disrupt my journey. The leader of the wc thinks of me as a contender for the prize. I do feel totally motivated and am willing to work hard for the next 10 weeks to get where I want to be!

I had a Reiki session this afternoon. It was nice to just lay there and relax for about 45 minutes. Hoping to have one monthly! It was really amazing! I was very close to falling asleep. 

Have a great rest of the night!


----------



## dvccruiser76

pjlla said:


> The new Vitamuffins sound good.  I often wonder why they don't have a pumpkin variety.



I am hooked on Vitatops after reading the boards last week and they are only 1 point on the WW. I ordered the chocolate variety pack of Vitatops on-line last week since my local stores didn't have enough of a variety and they asked me what flavor I would like to see, so I said Pumpkin. 



flipflopmom said:


> We were there last year for New Year's Eve.  We just got sandwich stuff at Piggly Wiggly, had burgers from the cafe for lunches.  We did go to Salty Dog, just because you have to.  I was....underwhelmed!  I'd love a suggestion!



Okay here goes!

For breakfast we hit up Signe's Bakery. It was on Rachel Ray's $40 a day. I ordered the deep dish french toast and it was excellent. I also took home some bread pudding and slices of cake from the bakery. The best thing we took home was a slice of the pink lemonade cake. We almost went back for more. I may have to see if they ship it. 

Our favorite spot for breakfast was Stack's. I had the creme brulee french toast and the bananas foster french toast and they were super yummy. I am a huge banana fan, but I actually preferred their creme brulee one better. 

For lunch or dinner (we did both here) I would suggest Wild Wing Cafe. Nothing fancy, but the Steel Town Spuds were addiciting. 

My favorite meal of the trip was Wise Guys. It is owned by the same people that own Frankie Bones. It is kind of a "date night" place, but we didn't have a babysitter so we had to bring our 1 year old. They have a few outside seats which would be better with kids, but my DH wanted to sit inside. They are known for their small plates so you can share and try different things. The bbq chicken flatbread was amazing. I wish I had it in front of me right now 

As you can tell, I don't diet while I'm on vacation. 



donac said:


> Monday Question of the Day
> 
> As the weather is getting cooler and winter is getting closer there will be many times when we can't get outside.  What is favorite exercise DVD and why?  What is the best thing about it?  What DVD have you tried that you did not like?



I am a huge fan of Leslie Sansone's walk at home videos. I own the Step that came with a DVD from Cathe Friedrich and she's really good. I also own Tao Bo Amped from Billy Blanks. I like his workouts, because they really kick my butt. 

Does anyone have the official Zumba video and if so do you like it? I am thinking about asking for it for Christmas, but I tried Billy Blanks Jr.'s Dance With Me Cardio Fit workouts on On Demand and I hated them. I'm hoping the Zumba DVDs are better.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

It was another long day.  I dont have much time to reply but wanted to say 

Joanne that poor girl....she is definitely in my prayers.  I will also pray that the doctors are led the way to finding what is wrong with her and fix it fast.

Honestly nothing that I thought was wrong with my day is nearly as bad as that so I will keep my feelings in tonight and just say that I thank god for the moment I am blessed with health, a job, and a roof over my head.

I also thank god for not letting me have junk in the house tonight as I feel like eating everything I see. (I had to lighten up on the serious stuff)

I am off to a conference tomorrow in philadelphia.  I have to leave at 615am and will get home around 530-6pm.  So I will talk to you all later tomorrow.


----------



## dvccruiser76

donac said:


> Tuesday Question of the DaySpeaking of restaurants at DW is there a place you tried at DW or DL that you really enjoyed?  If you haven't been in a long time is there a place that you have read about you would like to try?



Mmmmm... I am such a foodie. We're not planning on taking my DS to Disney until he's 3 or 4, but I've been reading the food porn thread like crazy. Here is my list. I won't bore you with the drink/appetizer/entree/dessert at various places, but I will list the locations. Some I've been to and some will be new to me. 

Akersus (new to me)
Artist Point (new to me)
Blue Zoo
Boardwalk Bakery
Brown Derby
Captain Cooks (new to me)
Chefs de France (new to me)
Citrico's (new to me)
The Ditch in Mexico (new to me)
Flying Fish (new to me)
Fulton's Crab House (new to me)
Ghiradelli
Grand Floridian Cafe (new to me)
Herbie's Drive-In 
House of Blues 
Kona Cafe
Kringla Bakery (new to me)
Kusafiri Coffee Shop (new to me)
Les Vins de France
Liberty Tree Tavern (new to me)
Main Street Bakery
Narcoosee's (new to me)
Raglan Road (new to me)
Roaring Fork (new to me)
Rose and Crown Pub
Starring Rolls Bakery
Tangierine Cafe (new to me)
T-Rex (new to me)
Tutto Italiano (new to me)
Whispering Canyon Cafe 
Wolfgang Puck Express (new to me)
Writer's Stop (new to me)
Yachtsman Steakhouse
Yak & Yeti

Now, some of these places I only want to try either a drink or a snack, so I will probably cross a majority of them off the list when we go down for a week. And I'll be back on the WW train once I step off the plane back home 





donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Dr Oz is big on pedometers.  He feels that you should do over 10000 steps a day.  Do you have a pedometer?  Do you use it?  Do you usually get in your 10000 steps?



Nope, I don't own one. 



donac said:


> Question of the DayIf you had an unllimited amount of money to spend just one night in DW, where would you stay?



Since we're only dreaming, my vote would be for Cinderella's Royal Suite in the castle. The bathtub alone looks amazing 



my3princes said:


> I'm finding that not much is working for me.  I just can't keep my head in the game, between juggling kids, activities, 2 part time jobs and searching for a full time job the stress has really knocked me down.  I start off each morning strong, but lose it somewhere during the day.  I am even toying with switching to Atkins which I was very successful with years ago.  Maybe a short term switch would give me the loss I want, then I could switch back to ww for maintainence.



Here's hoping that you can get out of your funk soon


----------



## dvccruiser76

mikamah said:


> QOTD Sunday- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



I would say my love for Disney began with my first trip to WDW in the summer between 7th and 8th grade, however it took me a while to get back so it was a brewing love of Disney. Though looking back, I used to get a nice mellow feeling whenever the World of Disney came on tv once a week. 



my3princes said:


> I officially have sinus infection #2 of the year   I feel like someone punched me in both eyes, my teeth hurt and the motion of walking hurts my head.  I started antibiotics this morning so hopefully I'll start feeling better soon.



 I hope you feel better. After 10 days of antibiotics I feel better, but now my allergies are kicking in 



cclovesdis said:


> Ding-dong! Your personal guide has just woken you up and has great news. Your chartered plane is here to take you on an all-expense paid "health" vacation for the next week. Where are you going? What are you doing? It's all up to you!



I would go back to Hawaii and spend 4 days at the Four Season Hualalai on the Big Island like we did on our honeymoon, hit up the new Disney resort in Oahu for a few nights, then spend a week on Maui at the Four Seasons Maui and split that with half a week at the Grand Wailea.



pjlla said:


> *What do you think of "cleansing" diets?  Have you ever attempted one?  How did you feel when it was done?*


I think they may be a good jumpstart, but you need to keep up with a good diet and exercise after. However, I've never attempted one. 



jennz said:


> woo hoo - had to share some great news I just got!  I got a job I really wanted...it's a 6 month scoring project that runs Jan - June next year, at home with decent pay.    The start of a series of good things!



Congratulations!


----------



## Connie96

cclovesdis said:


> *Connie*: I understand what you are saying. I just want to say that you CAN do this and I know you WILL do this!
> 
> for continuing to run! And  for no diet soda! Definitely victories!



Thanks, CC. I forced myself to do my Tuesday run this evening. After totally pigging out at lunch, that was one HARD run. On the upside, I was not at all hungry this evening, so I had a string cheese after my run and that was it. 



lisah0711 said:


> , Connie, it's not okay to do those kind of things to yourself but I am glad that you decided to post and are committed to stopping.  If it was easy and could be done in a snap we wouldn't all be here.  The important thing is that you are taking steps to nip it in the bud.  When things are going to hell in a handbasket is when you need to be on here the most.



I appreciate that, Lisa. I guess I was just in that place where even the most supportive and helpful comment in the world would have sent me running in the opposite direction. I know you guys are here and I know how helpful it is to be here with you, but it was just... I don't know. I guess I just had to deal with it on my own and choose my own way out. You know?

Y'all have a great night.


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Good morning everyone!  Sorry I am late coming on this morning.  My folks are here visiting and I'm trying to spend time with them.
> 
> I'll be back tonight to check on everyone!
> 
> Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> Recently I was at a family bbq type function.  Knowing that the food choices were going to be hamburgers and hotdogs, I chose to bring my own veggie burgers and whole wheat light rolls.  DD also chose to have this option.  When asked what our dinner choice was, I told them that DD and  I were having veggie burgers, which I provided.  The response from one person was....."Why?  Is SHE on a diet too?" (Insinuating that the only reason I was choosing a veggie burger was because of my "diet".)   Well.... it was on the tip of my tongue to want to say.... "No, we are just choosing a healthier option than your fatty hormone-laden mass-produced beef burgers and nitrate/nitrite loaded, mystery meat hot dogs.......... but I BIT MY TONGUE
> 
> I just said that we preferred them.  But honestly, I've never been big on burgers and dogs and knowing how unhealthy they truly are, it isn't hard to make a smarter choice.... and I am pleased to see that my DD is following my lead.  But it was hard to answer without insulting others (who are choosing to eat the burgers/dogs) or sounding rude or sarcastic or perhaps even a bit "over the top" or "holier than thou".
> 
> *How do you handle it when people comment on your "diet foods"?  Do you just ignore them?  Do you just gently remind them that it isn't about a "DIET" but about a healthier lifestyle?  Or do you give it to them, both barrels??? *
> 
> TTYL.....................P



I don't worry too much about what people say.  Most people know that I have lost and kept off a lot of weight so I don't get as many questions as I used to, but I am just upfront about it and they can like it or not, that is just the way it is.



50sjayne said:


> Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> ROTLF! Dont do that anywaythaw stuff in the fridge overnight or in the microwaveits very unsafe to do it that way! I work in a meat dept.
> 
> 
> 
> Oohfun one! You mean I have someone to scoop the litterboxes? Right on!  For me it would have to be Disneyland. Sorrybut mental health is important too and Im missing it bad right now. 2012 seems very far away at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Well how did that happen? Disaster. If it makes you fell better I accidentally shut Penney in the laundry room all night last night. It was like 40 degrees here last night too. Poor Penney!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeez. My cat shanghaied a lobster tail once off of the stoveate the whole thing shell and all in about 5 minutes, then threw it all up.
> I missed somethingwere you talking about Howard Jones? I loved him!
> 
> 
> 
> Decorations sound very creative. I was very excited this weekend to acquire 3 body parts2 severed legs and an armall only $4.99 each! Thosell mostly be for the werewolf we make and put out in a car out front. He was a great success last year, scaring people as they went by lol. I think I want to add a boombox this year and make a Halloween cd with with werewolves of London alternating with Thriller and put it out there with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. People kind of act like Im being a bit holier than thou, but its not a big deal I pretty much stick to my guns with things.
> 
> I figured out why I had a gain last week. My Aunti Flo is visitingagain. Twice in less than 3 weeks full force. Nasty cramps, lower back pain, really heavy flow. Ugh



If you don't mind me asking...how old are you?  I really think that I am premenopausal, but at 41 people tell me I'm crazy.


----------



## my3princes

I'm cautiously optimistic tonight.  While driving to work tonight I got a call from one of the companies that I applied to and I have a preliminary phone interview for Thursday morning.  That could lead to an actual interview next week.  Then I got home from work tonight I had an email from the temp agency that told me I was unemployable and they want to interview me TOMORROW (today now) for a permanent position in their office   Hopefully the right job will be offered to me soon.  If not, at least I'm starting to get calls.


----------



## LuvBaloo

my3princes - sounds like some positive news on the job search! 


Hi to everybody!  I wish I could spend more time on here, but I'm still busy with the move.  We have finished all the renos on the old house, and have a sale pending.  Just need the buyer to get his financing approved and do a home inspection.  We've started some renos on the new house, so now every evening is busy on the new house.  In anther couple weeks we will be moved in. and then life will settle down.

Now to post the results


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats 50sjayne & Rose&Mike!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------67!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 11
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 6
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 7
Excused------------------------- 4
weigh ins----------------------- 39
gains---------------------------- 6
maintains------------------------ 4
losses-------------------------- 28
new or returning members -------- 2


*Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 4!*
This weeks group loss = 35.8 pounds!  
Average percentage of weight lost 0.47 % 
Total group weight loss so far 206.8 pounds!  
How soon will we reach 250lbs? 
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
(39+2+4)/ 67 = 67%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 3? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST *!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 4 Superstars!!* 
#10- 0.75% - tigger813 
#9- 0.88% - lisah0711 
#8- 0.95% - lovedvc 
#7- 0.97% - SettingSail  
#6- 1.30% - dvccruiser76 
#5- 1.35% - Dreamer24 
#4- 1.38% - KristiMc 
#3- 1.68% - carmiedog 
#2- 1.98% - debsters41
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 4 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 3.30% - cruisindisney  

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * cruisindisney *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 4 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 27% complete.

aamomma	20.0
boltfan	12.0
carmiedog	2.5
Chicogirl	70.0
corinnak	34.6
Cupcaker	35.0
Dahly	7.3
devonsmommy	7.5
disneymom2one	50.6
Dreamer24	6.5
dvccruiser76	36.4
flipflopmom	0.0
goldcupmom	22.9
happysmyly	0.0
jbm02	50.0
jenanderson	35.0
JOANNEL	35.0
keenercam	16.0
liesel	20.0
lisah0711	33.3
lovedvc	30.0
MacG	15.0
MickeyMagic	18.4
mikamah	24.0
mommyof2Pirates	17.0
momof2gr8kids	29.0
my3princes	13.2
NC_Tink	11.0
pinkle	0.0
Sarah's Mom	8.3
SettingSail	40.0
stitch'sgirl	16.0
tggrrstarr	22.3
tigger813	30.3
tiki23	1.1
Worfiedoodles	46.7


_ 
If hunger is not the question, food is not the answer.

   BY ???? 
_


----------



## tigger813

Congrats, Cruisindisney! And to all the losers!  Cool! I made top 10 again!

Weird dreams all night long and was kind of in the middle of one when I woke up and can't remember it. Oh well! It's so dark and dreary here with more rain expected today. YUCK YUCK YUCK!!!!!

Just printed the reading I need to do for my weight loss meeting tonight. It's about optimal eating patterns. I'll read it tonight and we will discuss it at class. 

Gotta get DD1 up now and fed. She had a sore throat last night. I think it was irritated. She said she had gotten some popcorn stuck in her throat at school yesterday.

Going to hopefully do the elliptical this morning or the cardio/sculpt workout or maybe I'll just bring up a DVD to do in the living room or in my bedroom. I'm planning on 2 workouts today and continue my healthy eating today. I'm still up .4 from last Friday but I haven't worked out yet today and I still have two days to go which holds well for a good loss this week. I'd like to be consistent. We're taking the kids to the movies on Saturday at some point so I will plan workouts and eating around that. We may eat out then too. I will have my one drink on Friday night and then hold it together the rest of the weekend. 

Getting late. BBL

TTFN


----------



## SettinSail

Hello fellow BL challengers!  I am soo excited to be on the top ten list this week. I thought it might be time to say hello.  I wanted to tell you all how VERY motivating this board has been for me.  Many of your stories have brought me to tears.  You never know who may be reading this board and I wanted you to know that you are touching lives.  When I think about not exercising or wanting to pig out I think about my online "friends" and what would they say???  (Yes, I do have a whole imaginary world going on in my head)

A little about me....I am a homesick American who followed my husband's job to Germany.  We are not military; hubby has just been asked to work for his parent company for 3 years.  We have completed 1 year and we have 2 years to go.  21 months to be exact.

I participated in a Dis thread for my August cruise and it was so much fun to meet other families before we sailed.  Then, I found this thread and again I am getting a lot out of it!

I have a milestone birthday coming up in February and decided last February to lose 50 lbs to match my birthday the next year.  Well, up until I found this board I had only lost 11 lbs  but I have lost 6 more since joining here!!!

I have quit drinking diet soda and started journalling my food.  I try to walk or "wog" every day, do 25 minutes on my elliptical and I take a Yoga class twice a week.  When you get older, it gets MUCH, MUCH harder to move the scale.  I am not sure if I will make it to 50 lbs but I am going to keep trying.

Good luck to everyone here, keep the good advice and tips coming

Shawn

OH YES......I do have 2 questions:
1. Is it OK to use a "15 lbs lost" clippie in my sig even if I didn't lose them on this challenge? (lost some before)
2. Is there a shortcut way to get to this thread?

Thanks


----------



## tigger813

Welcome Settinsail!

1) Yes, you can use the 15 pound clippie! I lost about 20 before I started here and now I'm up to 40!

2) Not sure about a shortcut except when you get a response in your email click on the link and it will take you to that post.

We are always glad to have new people join our group! Glad you joined me in the top ten list this week.

This thread is very motivating and everyone is so supportive! I wouldn't have made it this far without this group! I have even been telling people at the wc about this group and I wouldn't be surprised if some joined us. 

Never be afraid to ask questions and share both your good days and bad. We've all been there! Believe me, we ALL have been there!

Welcome aboard!

It's so much fun to meet other families from the Disboards! We have a MA group that has been doing lots of get togethers. We've made some really good friends who share our love of all things Disney!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

I'm just hogging the thread this morning! Just read an article on Sparkpeople about "Hitting That Big Old Wall". I loved the last line and wanted to share it with everyone!

"If it was easy, everyone could do it. You are the one who will make it. And don't forget the finish line pose!"

Here's to all of us doing the finish line pose!


----------



## SettinSail

tigger813 said:


> Welcome Settinsail!
> 
> 1) Yes, you can use the 15 pound clippie! I lost about 20 before I started here and now I'm up to 40!
> 
> 2) Not sure about a shortcut except when you get a response in your email click on the link and it will take you to that post.
> 
> We are always glad to have new people join our group! Glad you joined me in the top ten list this week.
> 
> This thread is very motivating and everyone is so supportive! I wouldn't have made it this far without this group! I have even been telling people at the wc about this group and I wouldn't be surprised if some joined us.
> 
> Never be afraid to ask questions and share both your good days and bad. We've all been there! Believe me, we ALL have been there!
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> 
> It's so much fun to meet other families from the Disboards! We have a MA group that has been doing lots of get togethers. We've made some really good friends who share our love of all things Disney!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




Thanks, I just added the clippie, WOO HOO.   There was not a 15 lb one so I added the 10 pound and I will be working hard to get the 20 pound clippie

Have a great day!
Shawn


----------



## flipflopmom

Just enough time to post, seems to be my trend this week.

Congrats to the losers!!

Last night, ended up making salmon, corn on the cob, and roasted potatoes.  Ate, put most of the dishes in the dishwasher, put the pan I cooked the salmon on to soak, and crashed on the couch.  THANK GOD Brad is home, I can do that now!  He had the girls get in the shower, pj'd, and brushed hair.  He woke me up at 10, we went to bed.  

Got up at 4:20, and the dishwasher was still open.   Finished cleaning the kitchen, did some laundry, and went for a run!  Had my first ever 3 mile run with under a 10 min. pace!!!  It was soooo cold, guess that's why! I had on a tank, t-shirt, and ended up going to the car for a jacket, and 2 pairs of shorts!  

Whatever caused the weird 2 pound gain last week, thankfully it's gone now.  So I'm at a 2+ pound loss for the week.    With another run or 2, and really OP eating,  I "might" hit my 65 lb. clippie Friday.  

I finally feel like I am completely back ready to lose weight!  My eating has been really OP, I will be able to get my 3-4 runs in a week.  I hope I can keep it up!  It's all within me, I have to make the correct decisions.  Lord knows decision making is not my strong suit, so we'll see.

Have a great day everyone!  Brad is staying tonight to get AK from gym, so hopefully I can get all caught up this evening!

Taryn


----------



## jennz

keenercam said:


> CC -- sorry for the sleep issues. I have a friend who suffers terribly with insomnia and I feel so badly for her.  I hope tonight is better for you.
> 
> UGH! This is ridiculous.  I woke up hungry, had my typical water and coffee which usually holds me for a couple hours in the early a.m. until I get to work and make breakfast.  Then once I got to work at ~8:00, I had my standard egg beaters on a sandwich thin.  I felt like I needed extra protein so I added fat free cheese.  I ate that over 2 hours ago and I've had 16 oz water in addition to the coffee w/skim milk.   And yet, I am sitting here and my stomach is growling.  What's up with that?
> 
> Someone was in my office for a conference and my stomach was so loud I figured she could hear it.  Isn't it weird that I've been so hungry since yesterday?  I think I'll have a cup of green tea and if I am still hungry I'll have a Kellogg's Fiber Plus chewy granola bar. UGH!



Yes it is weird...why is it that sometimes you feel fine ("you" meaning everyone) and sometimes you could chew your arm off?  I can't figure that one out either. How is today for you (so far)?


----------



## JOANNEL

SettinSail said:


> Hello fellow BL challengers!  I am soo excited to be on the top ten list this week. I thought it might be time to say hello.  I wanted to tell you all how VERY motivating this board has been for me.  Many of your stories have brought me to tears.  You never know who may be reading this board and I wanted you to know that you are touching lives.  When I think about not exercising or wanting to pig out I think about my online "friends" and what would they say???  (Yes, I do have a whole imaginary world going on in my head)
> 
> A little about me....I am a homesick American who followed my husband's job to Germany.  We are not military; hubby has just been asked to work for his parent company for 3 years.  We have completed 1 year and we have 2 years to go.  21 months to be exact.
> 
> I participated in a Dis thread for my August cruise and it was so much fun to meet other families before we sailed.  Then, I found this thread and again I am getting a lot out of it!
> 
> I have a milestone birthday coming up in February and decided last February to lose 50 lbs to match my birthday the next year.  Well, up until I found this board I had only lost 11 lbs  but I have lost 6 more since joining here!!!
> 
> I have quit drinking diet soda and started journalling my food.  I try to walk or "wog" every day, do 25 minutes on my elliptical and I take a Yoga class twice a week.  When you get older, it gets MUCH, MUCH harder to move the scale.  I am not sure if I will make it to 50 lbs but I am going to keep trying.
> 
> Good luck to everyone here, keep the good advice and tips coming
> 
> Shawn
> 
> OH YES......I do have 2 questions:
> 1. Is it OK to use a "15 lbs lost" clippie in my sig even if I didn't lose them on this challenge? (lost some before)
> 2. Is there a shortcut way to get to this thread?
> 
> Thanks



Welcome!!!!

Enjoy Germany!!! We were stationed there for 4 years a while ago and loved every minute. Get involved and travel and the time will go too fast!!! My youngest just joined the Airforce and is in Ramstein. We were going to come for Christmas but the girlfriend won out. So hopefully next year!! You are in a great spot, have you been to Garmish? It's beautiful and so close to Austria & Switzerland!!!!! I would love to live over there again, being a little older and wiser!!!


----------



## my3princes

SettinSail said:


> Hello fellow BL challengers!  I am soo excited to be on the top ten list this week. I thought it might be time to say hello.  I wanted to tell you all how VERY motivating this board has been for me.  Many of your stories have brought me to tears.  You never know who may be reading this board and I wanted you to know that you are touching lives.  When I think about not exercising or wanting to pig out I think about my online "friends" and what would they say???  (Yes, I do have a whole imaginary world going on in my head)
> 
> A little about me....I am a homesick American who followed my husband's job to Germany.  We are not military; hubby has just been asked to work for his parent company for 3 years.  We have completed 1 year and we have 2 years to go.  21 months to be exact.
> 
> I participated in a Dis thread for my August cruise and it was so much fun to meet other families before we sailed.  Then, I found this thread and again I am getting a lot out of it!
> 
> I have a milestone birthday coming up in February and decided last February to lose 50 lbs to match my birthday the next year.  Well, up until I found this board I had only lost 11 lbs  but I have lost 6 more since joining here!!!
> 
> I have quit drinking diet soda and started journalling my food.  I try to walk or "wog" every day, do 25 minutes on my elliptical and I take a Yoga class twice a week.  When you get older, it gets MUCH, MUCH harder to move the scale.  I am not sure if I will make it to 50 lbs but I am going to keep trying.
> 
> Good luck to everyone here, keep the good advice and tips coming
> 
> Shawn
> 
> OH YES......I do have 2 questions:
> 1. Is it OK to use a "15 lbs lost" clippie in my sig even if I didn't lose them on this challenge? (lost some before)
> 2. Is there a shortcut way to get to this thread?
> 
> Thanks



Nice to meet you.

If you are not getting email links for this thread you may need to go into user cp top left of page and change your settings for email updates.  Congrats on your weight loss


----------



## DisneyObsession

Good morning from a real "loser" (and not the good kind!) 

I went on vacation 2 weeks ago and have come back and have been terrible! I can't seem to get my eating under control and am gaining instead of losing.  I am not only frustrated but am getting discouraged. However, the first step is admitting it and moving on...so here I am!

I am jumping back in with 2 feet and hope to see a loss this week. I haven' sent in my updated weight as I am embarrassed, but will this week. 

Thanks for being here...I'll catch up on posts tonight after work!


----------



## pjlla

Happy Wednesday everyone!

Again.... my apology for being an MIA coach this week.  Life just suddenly got busy, busy, busy!    I trust you all have been taking good care of each other!  

I'll get today's QOTD posted and then try to do a bit of catching up.  I won't have time to go all the way back (about 15 pages!!), but I'll do what I can today.  

*Here's the scenario..... you have a good friend who has lost a good bit of weight (let's say more than 50 pounds), but is struggling to maintain/finish her/his weight loss.  She/he is close to goal or at goal, but is losing her/his momentum and motivation.  She/he has skipped a few scheduled workouts/runs and been yo-yoing the same 5 pounds for a few weeks now.  She/he comes to you for advise. What would you say to her/him? *

(And yes, if you know me and hear a little bit of ME in that friend, it isn't a coincidence... )

TTYL.....................P


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> Poptarts for breakfast?!?


Aren't poptarts made for breakfast?  they go in the toaster, so anything that can be toasted is a breakfast food, right? I love cinnamon poptarts, and michael gets mad I don't buy them, but I know once he's in bed, I'll be eating them. 


lisah0711 said:


> *HH Part 2: Try something new.* So today I tried a new class.  It's called NIA -- kind of like Zumba but a little more ethnic, new age-y.  www.nianow.com  It was the most fun I've had since I started this little exercise kick of mine!    There were about 40 women in there -- about half were older than I am.  They were all whooping and hollering and singing and dancing and having a great time.  It was a good workout, too.  I'll definitely try it again but at 10:30 am it's not a very convenient class time. Thank Jen for the idea!
> 
> Have a great evening all!


Wow, that sounds like a really fun class.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I also thank god for not letting me have junk in the house tonight as I feel like eating everything I see. (I had to lighten up on the serious stuff)
> 
> I am off to a conference tomorrow in philadelphia.  I have to leave at 615am and will get home around 530-6pm.  So I will talk to you all later tomorrow.


Thank god for no junk food, but who does the shopping?  Good job lindsay.  Hope the conference is fun and not to long and boring.  On your miralax question, the docs i work with all say miralax is very safe, as much as you need to keep you regular.  They always recommend a fiber supplement, plenty of fluids daily, and miralax 1-4 times a day until you are regular.  The miralax is fine with water for daily use, but for a full bowel prep, you need the electrolytes of the gatorade.  



my3princes said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic tonight.  While driving to work tonight I got a call from one of the companies that I applied to and I have a preliminary phone interview for Thursday morning.  That could lead to an actual interview next week.  Then I got home from work tonight I had an email from the temp agency that told me I was unemployable and they want to interview me TOMORROW (today now) for a permanent position in their office   Hopefully the right job will be offered to me soon.  If not, at least I'm starting to get calls.


Sounds like some positive changes could be coming.  Good luck. 



LuvBaloo said:


> Hi to everybody!  I wish I could spend more time on here, but I'm still busy with the move.  We have finished all the renos on the old house, and have a sale pending.  Just need the buyer to get his financing approved and do a home inspection.  We've started some renos on the new house, so now every evening is busy on the new house.  In anther couple weeks we will be moved in. and then life will settle down.


We miss you, but am so happy for you.  Congrats on having a buyer, and pixie dust all moves smoothly now.  



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 4 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.75% - tigger813
> #9- 0.88% - lisah0711
> #8- 0.95% - lovedvc
> #7- 0.97% - SettingSail
> #6- 1.30% - dvccruiser76
> #5- 1.35% - Dreamer24
> #4- 1.38% - KristiMc
> #3- 1.68% - carmiedog
> #2- 1.98% - debsters41
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.30% - cruisindisney


 Whoo hoo!!  Congrats cruisindisney and all our top losers this week!!!!  Nice job!!



pjlla said:


> *How do you handle it when people comment on your "diet foods"?  Do you just ignore them?  Do you just gently remind them that it isn't about a "DIET" but about a healthier lifestyle?  Or do you give it to them, both barrels??? *


I don't usually get bent out of shape about it, but try to say that I can have anything I want, but am choosing not to have whatever right now, and also say how good what I am choosing to have is.  



50sjayne said:


> never had the effect it had on us when we took the kids the first time. Steven was 4, Katherine 6. That time, thanks mostly to The Unnoficial Guide was magical. I remember picking up a copy of it at a AAA office. We were officially bitten.


Love your pictures of the kids, especially your son with Belle.  So cute.



50sjayne said:


> I was very excited this weekend to acquire 3 body parts2 severed legs and an armall only $4.99 each!


 Congrats on the lovely body parts. 



JOANNEL said:


> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/annemahlum/journal
> 
> To all my BL friends, this sweet young lady could use all our prayers today. She is a friend of my oldest.
> 
> Short story long- she went to Barcelona for a quick two week vacation with a girlfriend and after 4 days was in a coma and on Dialysis. Her parents flew over and have been there ever since. We have known them since ds was in 6th grade. Makes me thankful for my boring little life every day and how fast it can change.
> 
> Thanks!!


 So sorry to hear about this poor girl.  Sending prayers to her and her family for her recovery.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I will have a hot meal when we get home.  I put chicken breasts in the bottom of the pot, then mixed a box of stove top with 1 can of 98%FF cream of chicken soup and a 1/2 cup of water.  I put that overtop of the chicken.  I hope it gets good.


My aund used to make this when we'd visit her, and it was always good over some mashed potatoes.  yum.



lisah0711 said:


> The days are getting shorter, school activities are in full swing, there are so many things going on in our lives that are pulling us away from our goals.  Maybe you've had a bad week or two.  Maybe you are just tired of this whole healthy lifestyle thing.  Maybe your inner brat is crying "I don't wanna!"  Whatever it is, take a deep breath (maybe a few more).  Let your mind calm a bit and ask yourself how giving up on yourself is going to make anything else that is going on in your life any easier?  The answer probably is that it won't.  So even if it is only one thing today, do something nice for yourself, anything that helps you take one little baby step toward your goals, and pat yourself on the back for a job well done.  We are all winners when we stick things out through the good times and the bad!    Remember last week how everyone said that they would never give up?


Thanks Lisa.  What a good reminder for us all.


lisah0711 said:


> I got some Kashi cookies last week.  They are about two inches around, have 130 calories, and are kind of like eating a brick but they have oats, craisins, flax seeds and other good stuff in 'em.  You'd never want to eat more than one!


Now those sound delightful.   I'm gonna guess they won't fill in for some nice buttery shortbreads with my tea, but maybe I'll give them a try.  If there the only thing around, it might work.



keenercam said:


> Then, I wanted "dessert" and the chocolate chip cookies I'd baked Sunday were calling to me.  Fortunately, I had Weight Watchers 1 point chocolate chip cookies in the cupboard and ate one of those.  They are SOOO delicious.  Then, upstairs to read.  That didn't last for long. I still wanted something.  So I had 2 servings of pretzel thins, a bit of hummus and a laughing cow cheese wedge.     I went over my daily points by 4, but am good on activity points and my weekly points allowance, so I am trying not to beat myself up.


Nice job not eating the cookies.  You're still in your points, so that is a success!!!



SettinSail said:


> I have a milestone birthday coming up in February and decided last February to lose 50 lbs to match my birthday the next year.  Well, up until I found this board I had only lost 11 lbs  but I have lost 6 more since joining here!!!
> 
> I have quit drinking diet soda and started journalling my food.  I try to walk or "wog" every day, do 25 minutes on my elliptical and I take a Yoga class twice a week.  When you get older, it gets MUCH, MUCH harder to move the scale.  I am not sure if I will make it to 50 lbs but I am going to keep trying.
> 
> Good luck to everyone here, keep the good advice and tips coming
> 
> Shawn


It's great to meet you.  Congrats on your weight loss so far!!



flipflopmom said:


> Had my first ever 3 mile run with under a 10 min. pace!!!  It was soooo cold, guess that's why! I had on a tank, t-shirt, and ended up going to the car for a jacket, and 2 pairs of shorts!
> 
> Whatever caused the weird 2 pound gain last week, thankfully it's gone now.  So I'm at a 2+ pound loss for the week.    With another run or 2, and really OP eating,  I "might" hit my 65 lb. clippie Friday.
> 
> I finally feel like I am completely back ready to lose weight!  My eating has been really OP, I will be able to get my 3-4 runs in a week.  I hope I can keep it up!  It's all within me, I have to make the correct decisions.  Lord knows decision making is not my strong suit, so we'll see.
> Taryn


Congrats on your 3 mile pr.!! That is awesome!!!  It's great to see you back on track, and feeling positive again!  YOu can do it!!



DisneyObsession said:


> Good morning from a real "loser" (and not the good kind!)
> 
> I went on vacation 2 weeks ago and have come back and have been terrible! I can't seem to get my eating under control and am gaining instead of losing.  I am not only frustrated but am getting discouraged. However, the first step is admitting it and moving on...so here I am!
> 
> I am jumping back in with 2 feet and hope to see a loss this week. I haven' sent in my updated weight as I am embarrassed, but will this week.
> 
> Thanks for being here...I'll catch up on posts tonight after work!


Welcome back!!  Hope you had a fun vacation, and it's so true, jump right back in with two feet, and that vacation weight will be gone before you know it.  

  I'm journalling my food, but last night for dinner, I didn't feel like grilling in the rain, so we had bacon and eggs for supper, which was sooooo good. I haven't had bacon in a long time.  I did over indulge, and thought the scale would be up this morning, but is wasn't, so I'm happy.  I have to take michael for a flu shot and then to the dentist after school, so after I thought I'd treat him to something fun, either indoor mini-golf or a movie.  Don't know what's out for kids movies right now.  
I didn't exercise yesterday, so need to do something after work.  I'm ready for the rain to be done now so we can get out.  
Have a good day.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> Thanks Lisa.  What a good reminder for us all.
> Now those sound delightful.   I'm gonna guess they won't fill in for some nice buttery shortbreads with my tea, but maybe I'll give them a try.  If there the only thing around, it might work.



Kathy -- I get the 100 cal packs of Lorna Doone's -- still buttery (ok, not as buttery) shortbread, and yummy with a cup of tea...plus, pre-portioned so you consciously have to know how much you are eating...

Maria


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

Last night was better, but I still did not get as much sleep as I would have liked. I may try to nap this morning.

Im sipping my water again today. Actually, Im behind in comparison to yesterday. Looking forward to a good day. Need to finish up two applications-one for an almost full-time position and one for a very part-time position. Im hoping.

Have a great day everyone! 

*Tracey*:  for no more headaches! The article you have to read for the WC sounds very interesting. Is it possible for you to post a link to it?

*Lindsay*:  Hope today is a good day!  on your long day.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Though looking back, I used to get a nice mellow feeling whenever the World of Disney came on tv once a week.



I miss that! Or am I missing that its still on? 

*Connie*: Hope today goes exactly the way you hope it does! 

Good luck with the interviews *Deb*! 



LuvBaloo said:


> Hi to everybody!  I wish I could spend more time on here, but I'm still busy with the move.  We have finished all the renos on the old house, and have a sale pending.  Just need the buyer to get his financing approved and do a home inspection.  We've started some renos on the new house, so now every evening is busy on the new house.  In anther couple weeks we will be moved in. and then life will settle down.



You have really been busy.  Thank you for all you do for us! 



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 4 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.75% - tigger813
> #9- 0.88% - lisah0711
> #8- 0.95% - lovedvc
> #7- 0.97% - SettingSail
> #6- 1.30% - dvccruiser76
> #5- 1.35% - Dreamer24
> #4- 1.38% - KristiMc
> #3- 1.68% - carmiedog
> #2- 1.98% - debsters41
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.30% - cruisindisney



Congrats to all our Top 10 especially *cruisindisney*! 

Hi *Shawn*! Post any time. Youre doing great so far. I find the support here so helpful. Looks like you are too! 



tigger813 said:


> I'm just hogging the thread this morning! Just read an article on Sparkpeople about "Hitting That Big Old Wall". I loved the last line and wanted to share it with everyone!
> 
> "If it was easy, everyone could do it. You are the one who will make it. And don't forget the finish line pose!"
> 
> Here's to all of us doing the finish line pose!



 Great line!

*Taryn*: I am so glad to hear that you got some sleep.  for Brad! And,  for the loss!



DisneyObsession said:


> I am jumping back in with 2 feet and hope to see a loss this week.



 for a loss!



pjlla said:


> *Here's the scenario..... you have a good friend who has lost a good bit of weight (let's say more than 50 pounds), but is struggling to maintain/finish her/his weight loss.  She/he is close to goal or at goal, but is losing her/his momentum and motivation.  She/he has skipped a few scheduled workouts/runs and been yo-yoing the same 5 pounds for a few weeks now.  She/he comes to you for advise. What would you say to her/him? *



I would ask the person why he/she decided to lose weight and then hope that he/she gets the point. (Can you tell I am awful at giving advice? Oh, and very insecure )


----------



## dvccruiser76

JOANNEL said:


> They really don;t know. They are testing her for everything.



I read the link that you posted. How scary. I hope she has a fully recovery soon and that they can figure out what's wrong. It's bad enough being sick in the US where you speak the language perfectly, but to be in another country and not know any doctors make it that much more stressful. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery 



tigger813 said:


> Well, for all of you who remember those horrible headaches I was having a few weeks ago, they are gone!



So happy to hear that you're feeling better 



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 4 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.75% - tigger813
> #9- 0.88% - lisah0711
> #8- 0.95% - lovedvc
> #7- 0.97% - SettingSail
> #6- 1.30% - dvccruiser76
> #5- 1.35% - Dreamer24
> #4- 1.38% - KristiMc
> #3- 1.68% - carmiedog
> #2- 1.98% - debsters41



Congratulations everyone keep up the great work 



SettinSail said:


> Hello fellow BL challengers!



Welcome 


So, things have been rather crazy lately. We have the personal tax extension next Friday so work is busy busy busy. I tried posting replies twice last week and got error messages after writing quite a bit, so I got frustrated and logged off. 

Anyway, I'm all caught up again. My sinus infection is gone, but I'm still stuffy. Before I see an ENT my doctor wants me to try Claritin for a couple of weeks. If it doesn't clear up then they'll order a nasal x-ray. On a positive note, my doctor is taking me off my blodd pressure meds, so no more high blood pressure. Yay 

I've been keeping up with the challenge pretty good. Last week my crohn's was acting up, so I can't take full credit for last week's loss, but this week's I will. 

I kept up with the 1 mile walk, bumped it up to 2 miles, then wrapped up with Leslie Sansone's 3 mile walk earlier this week. I am now onto my Step workouts. 

Reading the boards has kept me in line. I've worked out pretty much 4-5 times a week since we started with the exception of the week that I had my sinus infection and then I only worked out 3 times. I'm also eating better and trying to drink more fluids, so here's hoping we all have a great weigh in on Friday


----------



## pjlla

MacG said:


> Thanks for the and ideas related to my strange rash. I think I figured it out  after talking to my DH who helps me fold the laundry. This is what happened...I'm really allergic to grass. SO allergic that I have my DH take his clothes off in the laundry room after he cuts the lawn. I don't know what I was thinking (I wasn't) but I washed his lawn cutting clothes with my pjs. DH said he thought it was strange that my pjs were in the same load as his lawn clothes. Anyway I think the pjs picked up the grass and that's what caused the rash. I'm hoping that I can just wash and rinse them a few times to get the grass pollen out. CRAZY
> 
> I'm in the rainy boat weather area too. Just got a message that DD(6) soccer is cancelled tonight.....I'm so glad the coach let us know so early, now I don't have to worry about making the decision.
> 
> Kim



Glad you figured out the rash issue and that it wasn't anything big!




Connie96 said:


> Alright... Riddle me this, Batman... What is WRONG with this picture?!?!??
> 
> I'm in a funk and eating like an idiot and I feel like crapola. So, to feel better, I KEEP eating under the maniac delusion that if I just keep shoveling it in, somehow I'm going to "get it out of my system" today and miraculously wake up sane again tomorrow morning.
> 
> And, even as I'm writing this, I'm trying to think whose candy bowl I can raid where no one will see me...
> 
> I need therapy. Seriously. This behavior cannot indicate anything other that complete psychosis.
> 
> Oh. And now I have to go to a meeting. Yeah. That'll help with the sanity!



Just KNOWING that it is a mental thing and not a "hunger" thing is a step in the right direction.  You can come back from this. 



jenanderson said:


> Okay.  Are you all ready to be my therapy?  I am hoping that this is the bottom and that I will pick myself back up and get back to normal.  So here is the confession....
> 
> I am sure you have all thought I have disappeared for good...I haven't but I will say that I would love to consider it in some ways.  I was going to promise myself to come here tonight, confess my sins and then get my life back in order - including posting all the information for the HH Challenge.  Turns out my DD is sick as can be, my son didn't tell me he needed all kinds of things for school tomorrow and there is an application that I must have in tomorrow.  This is exactly how things have been going and partly why I have been missing in action.  Things have been a bit more then I seriously think I can handle at times and no...I did not get the job I interviewed for on Monday.  I keep thinking that I am strong but I am beginning to think that I have a breaking point.  I promise that I am not giving up on things but I have so not followed my plan at all and I have not run since Saturday.  I am not sure I even feel like running right now.  I used to think that running made me stronger but it is not.
> 
> I think that I have been punishing myself all week.  In fact the day I got the call that I didn't get the job, I opened a one pound bag of licorice and ate the whole darn thing.  I knew better and I still ate every last piece.  I am normally this totally in control person who takes care of everyone - my family, my friends, my students, etc.  I am normally a very positive person who tries to help everyone else think positive.  Turns out since August, since I have had to try to find a new job, I am discovering that it is always hard to be positive.  This past week has been horrible.  As I said, I am not eating right, I am not exercising, I didn't get the job and I have felt like I am basically a loser.  Yep, I know that is not the truth when I think rationally but right now that is not happening.
> 
> Okay, I know I am going around and around.  Basically, I am just wanting you all to know that even though I want to be here for all of you...I might not be the best at it right now.  I am sorry.  It is just that taking care of myself right now is hard.  So I hope you all forgive me if I "disappear" for a few days here and there.  I am not quitting though and I know that I can't go back because that would make me really disappointed in me.
> 
> I am not going to say that I am done with the pity party (I know I should be).  I guess I just feel bad about things and hope you all understand.
> 
> I will be back to post the Healthy Habits tasks for the week and such.  I have to first go check on my daughter but I will be back.
> 
> Jen



We KNOW you aren't quitting.... but you are juggling too many balls right now and one of those balls has hit the ground.  Unfortunately it was the "take care of myself" ball. For us women/moms/wives, that is USUALLY the ball that takes the fall.  

Do the BEST YOU CAN for the time being, until things settle down and you can pick up that ball again.  You can still make healthy meal choices.  You can still journal your food..... even if you aren't eating exactly the foods that you think you should.  You have learned so many HEALTHY HABITS.... they won't all fall by the wayside within a few crazy weeks.  You WILL get through this time.... and hopefully come out stronger and happier in the end.



momof2gr8kids said:


> My dh isn't obese, but he thinks he's invincible and doesn't watch what he eats, doesn't exercise often.  It's frustrating when you're trying to adapt a healthier lifestyle and they are eating chips at 10 at night!   Just because the bloodwork looks ok, doesn't mean someone doesn't have health problems.  My mom, who is one of the fittest people I know, has had two heart attacks in the last couple of years.  90 % blockage each time.  The last one was a week after her tests results showed she was in excellent health.
> 
> I know nagging isn't the way to go about it, but how do you get your dh on board with you?  Anyone have any ideas?



WEll.... if I knew the answer to that question I could make a million dollars!!  My DH is also overweight and out of shape.  And it seems that even after 3 years of living with a full-time Weight Watcher and regular exerciser, it still hasn't set any example.  You have to want to do it FOR YOURSELF!!  You can't make him do it.... you can't do it for him.  And I agree.... when they get those "healthy" blood results, it just makes them push their heads further in the sand!  My DH has a STRONG family history of diabetes and high blood pressure.  But yet that doesn't seem to spur him on to get healthier.  I'm not sure what will.  Wish there was a magic pill for it.  I love him and it scares me that my kids might end up losing their father early.  I know that sounds dramatic, but it is true!! That would break their hearts!  But what can you say to them.... they KNOW they are overweight.... they KNOW they are unhealthy.  They need to find the motivation in themselves.  All you can do is LEAD BY EXAMPLE.  Good luck.



lisah0711 said:


> I'm sure pjlla will be on soon with the QOTD.  Hope she didn't have problems with the storm.


 





goldcupmom said:


> After the stove issue (which I will likely be without for a week + and cost me probably $500), I got an email EOB from ins. co.   After receiving a letter from UHC saying they would pay for DDs mouth splint (TMJ), the denied it!  Of course it is already ordered special fitted - $2100 .  DH called and was told it was because the letter dated 7/20 was only good if it was done 6/28 - 7/28, but it says that NO WHERE and I called in the day after the fitting, gave them the ref. number so they could tell me what my copay would be & they never said not covered due to dates.  So now we have to appeal & pray they pay.  Said they can't because they can't approve something that was done not during the approved time frame.  Nice if they would have mentioned to us or Dr that time window & Gee, by the time we got the letter, they gave us all of about 48 hours to get in & get it done.  I am livid & sick!



Keep after UHC.  We have them for the first time this year and it has been NOTHING but hassles!  DH found a doctor through the UHC website.  He saw the doctor a few times.... and THEN UHC told him that it wasn't an approved provider!!  He told them over and over that the doctor was listed right on their own website!  And they CONFIRMED THIS FACT!  But then insisted that it was some kind of mistake and that he wasn't really an approved provider!!  They took this doctor from the website after that.... but then he re-appeared as an approved provider about a week later!!  And they are STILL denying DH's bills from this doctor!!  How crazy is that!!??  We aren't going to let this one go.... fortunately, DH is good about following up with stuff like this.  Honestly though.... this borders on FRAUD in my mind.  Keep after them!!



lisah0711 said:


> Happy Saturday!  I'm afraid that pjlla had her power knocked out in the storm or is ill because I haven't heard from her and she hasn't been on the boards since Thursday night.  I'm sending some  her way that everything is all right.    I'm more worried about her than coaching.





mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am worried about pam too.  I hope everythings ok.





flipflopmom said:


> PJILLA - I am soooo worried about you.  I am hoping that the storms knocked out your internet or something "minor".   that everything is okay!
> Taryn





mikamah said:


> *Pamela*- We're worried about you and we hope all is ok.





lisah0711 said:


> ... day by day because I really hope pjlla is back soon -- we are all worried about her.  pjlla  that you are back with us soon.






donac said:


> PD to Pam.  I hope everything is okay.





Cupcaker said:


> Hope Pamela is ok too.






flipflopmom said:


> Just checking in to see if Pamela had checked in.  Times like these I wish we had phone numbers... Hope you understand what I mean and don't feel like I am a stalker.





cclovesdis said:


> I am hoping that pjlla will be back in the morning. I do hope that you are alright Pamela.





cclovesdis said:


> pjlla: I hope you are alright!





mikamah said:


> Pamela-  Hope you're ok and online again soon.




I am so touched that so many of you were concerned about me!  Honestly, it brings me to tears!  Wish I had RL friends that were so concerned!  Sorry to make you all worry for nothing.  



mikamah said:


> I'll post a qotd for today.  Have a great sunday.
> 
> QOTD Sunday- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



My love for Disney began early with the Sunday night TV shows.  DGmother and DGfather visited WDW a few times when it first opened and enthralled us with stories about it!  I can remember seeing WDW ticket books in their junk drawer!  (What I wouldn't give to have those now!)

I took my first trip to WDW with my parents, brother, and grandparents in 1974 and was officially HOOKED!  It was truly a magical trip (for kids who had never been out of New England.... never farther from home than a 2 hour drive, it was unbelievable!).  It was just the MK and it was absolutely unforgettable.  I am fortunate enough to have HOME MOVIES from that trip!!  

Sadly, we didn't return until 1983.... took a short trip to see the new EPCOT Center when we went to FL for spring break to visit family friends.  It POURED the entire day at Epcot, but it was an amazing thing to see.  And our day at MK was nice, but was missing the magic from our childhood (I was in college at this point).

Next visit.... My Disney Honeymoon... it was fun and fabulous and everything.... but I didn't crave a quick return.

Fastforward to late 2001.... the tragedy of 9/11 dropped tourism to record lows and hotel prices to a rock bottom.  Combine that with some frequent flier miles that needed to be used and we planned our first family trip with the kids for January 2002.  It was SO MUCH FUN, but sadly DS was afraid of many, many things.  It was great fun, but wasn't quite as magical as I had hoped.  But the memories from that trip are priceless.

Returned in 2004 and it was absolutely a fabulous trip..... as was DL in 2005 and WDW in 2008 again!  We are hooked (the kids and I... not so much DH).  We talk Disney, dream Disney, think Disney.... you name it!  



flipflopmom said:


> Want to share something sweet AK did.  I had told her that money was extremely tight.  (I was having one of those moments, and was a horrible mommy and actually told her that making the house payment was going to be hard this month.  Yes, it's going to be hard, but I shouldn't have burdened her with that).  Anyway, she has an overnight, charter bus field trip to Jamestown and Williamsburg in November.  Its' $150.  I thought the next payment was due tomorrow, but it was Friday.  She told me after school that her payment had been due that day, and she used her birthday money and paid it herself.  I was so proud...  I will repay her.  I had told her to hang onto her birthday money for spending money for the trip, so I'll make sure she gets it back before then..
> Taryn



OMG!  This story is so touching.  You should be SO PROUD of your mature, responsible, caring little lady!!  You are raising her RIGHT!!  



my3princes said:


> Dh and I went to WDW on our Honeymoon in 1992.  We had a nice time, but that was not the catalyst for our love of Disney.  We stayed in a tent in 100 degree weather.  It was so hot and we had no where to go to get out of it.  Top that off with sleeping on a plastic blow up mattress...well you get the idea.
> 
> We flew down with all of our gear [2 bags each] and used Mears transportation to get us to and from the airport.  We relied on WDW transportation otherwise.  There were only 3 parks and MGM was brand new, very small.  River Country was open, but also small.   We had plenty of time in a week to do everything we wanted to, but with the heat I can honestly say that we were ready to come home.
> 
> Our next trip was in 1998 when DS1 was 2 1/2 and DS2 was 6 months.  It was so very different seeing it through the eyes of my children.  That is when our love of Disney truly began.  We've been in the summer many times since, but the heat isn't nearly as bad when you have air conditioning while sleeping    Since then we've made a dozen trips and bought DVC.  We're always trying to fit in the next trip, but also try to plan trips elsewhere every third year or so as we want our kids to experience different parts of America and different parts of the world.



When were you there in 1992?  We were there May 18 - 22.  STayed at Carribean Beach Resort.  Beautiful week.



jenanderson said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> I will come back on later and reply to some of the posts but I am going to do a quick post now and then come back later and reply.
> 
> Yesterday we drove up (early in the morning) to our cabin and finished closing it up for the winter.  The boat is now winterized and covered and the cabin is cleaned and closed up.  It was a really long day and then we drove back home.
> 
> My mom and her boyfriend came to our house to have a late dinner and spend the night.  We ordered pizza and she had brought a cake for my birthday.  Overall it was not that bad of an eating day (normally my weekends are horrible).  I did have some pizza and a small piece of cake but I had eaten light the rest of the day so it was fine.
> 
> Today we have had a lazy morning since my mom was here.  We cut the coupons (good coupons so we bought 4 papers this week) and watched "Elf" (yes, it is only October but we love this moving).  Mom and her boyfriend have left now though so we are going to have some light toast and then go running.  It is only about 40° here this morning so I need to pull out some warmer running gear.  DH and I are going to run to our favorite park and run around the lake a few times.  We have not run all week so we have decided that we will do slow running and walk when needed but at least we will get out and enjoy the day.
> 
> Taryn & CC (and anyone else who is trying to watch finances)...I am totally into saving money with coupons and have huge amounts that I am trading with some other people.  Even with that...I do have some to share if you are at all interested.  Send me a PM or post and we can chat about what coupons would help your family!
> 
> Be back later....
> Jen



I hope it was a very happy birthday! 

 I'd love to talk about sharing coupons too!



my3princes said:


> I officially have sinus infection #2 of the year  I feel like someone punched me in both eyes, my teeth hurt and the motion of walking hurts my head.  I started antibiotics this morning so hopefully I'll start feeling better soon.



Weren't you already on a Z-pack recently for a sinus infection?  Are you sure that it is a NEW infection?  Maybe the first one never cleared completely.  Whatever the case.... hope you are better verysoon.




flipflopmom said:


> BRAD JUST LEFT FOR HIS LAST SUNDAY NIGHT ON 3rd SHIFT!!!  I hope I'm not hinging too much on life being wonderful once he's back on 1st!  We've kinda gotten used to not having each other around, hope we can transition to co-existing again well.  Does that make sense?
> 
> Have a great evening.  I'm sure I'll be back later!
> Taryn



I KNOW it means a LOT to you to have Brad back on first shift!  Glad his 3rd shift time is coming to an end!  



tggrrstarr said:


> I just got home from work and have to post what happened.  I can't believe it!
> This morning when I left for work, I left a steak in the kitchen sink to thaw for my husband's dinner.  I had a piece of salmon in the fridge for myself.  When we got home, I looked in the sink and it was gone!  After searching the house, I found the empty, bloody bag on the floor of the dining room.  A short distance away was about half of the thawed, chewed up steak.  We came to the conclusion that the cat dragged it out of the sink and into the dining room, then she and the dog worked together to get the bag open.  And then I guess the dog took it from there.  (I have caught them working together before to get into a closed garbage bag).  My poor husband decided to go get himself take out instead of waiting for me to go buy him another steak.  I learned my lesson, no food is safe in this house anymore!  *That cat is an instigator.*  These things never happened when it was just the dog!  But we love her anyway.



They always are....



tggrrstarr said:


> As you were laughing at my post, I was finding yours hilarious!  Today was the first Sunday since football started that my husband didn't lose on his fantasy football.  And the Browns won!  I'm sure everyone knows how rare that is!  Every Sunday up until now I couldn't wait to leave the house to go do my exercise!
> 
> I have a small (or big) milestone to report!  I haven't been able to wear my wedding rings for about two and a half years now, they weren't sized properly when we got them, but I had been able to squeeze them on at first.  On a whim, I just went to try them on.  They fit better than when I first got them!  (still a tiny bit tight, but wearable)  I am so excited!  My coworkers don't even know what they look like, lol.  The funny thing is, just about three months ago I tried to put them on and couldn't even come close!



Nice NSV!!  If you are losing weight in your fingers, you are DEFINITELY losing all over!!




jennz said:


> woo hoo - had to share some great news I just got!  I got a job I really wanted...it's a 6 month scoring project that runs Jan - June next year, at home with decent pay.   The start of a series of good things!



Definitely the start of MANY good things!!



lisah0711 said:


> Our brother-in-law fell down the stairs at his house and broke his shoulder -- had emergency surgery today and ended up with a joint replacement.  Still waiting to hear what kind of recovery he will be looking at.
> 
> MIL was in Iowa moving her sister's things out of assisted living because the sister has been in a nursing home due to a broken leg for four months and is probably not going back to assisted living.  They managed to prove that even at 82 and 89 you are never too old to fight with your sister!   She is frantic to get back home to help with the patient.
> 
> But the good news is that I worked out with my trainer today and I survived!   Tomorrow I will try a Nia class -- a more ethnic version of Zumba as I understand it.  Last Chance Workout on Wednesday and 50 minutes on the TM Thursday takes me through the calorie burn I need this week even before counting my steps at DL!
> 
> And my trainer -- I knew that she was rough, tough, stuff -- is going to Boise for the State Roller Derby Championships -- she is a roller derby queen!
> 
> Have a great evening all!



Prayers for your BIL and MIL.... it seems that everything happens at once, doesn't it??

Good luck with your "roller derby queen" trainer!!  



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> The days are getting shorter, school activities are in full swing, there are so many things going on in our lives that are pulling us away from our goals.  Maybe you've had a bad week or two. * Maybe you are just tired of this whole healthy lifestyle thing.  Maybe your inner brat is crying "I don't wanna!"  Whatever it is, take a deep breath (maybe a few more).  Let your mind calm a bit and ask yourself how giving up on yourself is going to make anything else that is going on in your life any easier? * The answer probably is that it won't.  So even if it is only one thing today, do something nice for yourself, anything that helps you take one little baby step toward your goals, and pat yourself on the back for a job well done.  We are all winners when we stick things out through the good times and the bad!  Remember last week how everyone said that they would never give up?



How did you get so smart??




liesel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am back from my girls weekend in CA and I am even further behind on this thread!  I went to DL on Sunday and did my first 8am to midnight day.  It was so much fun!  I did have my mickey ice cream bar (330 calories for anyone looking to plan for one on a future trip) but I planned for it and actually lost a half a pound this weekend!   I'm so happy I didn't gain!  The Halloween decorations were cute and it was very warm.  Living in Colorado, it didn't feel very fall like but it was a nice change.  I'll try to at least skim through here so I can see how everyone is doing.  Have a great day!



You LOST weight on a vacation?  I think I have to hate you!



CrystalS said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My name is Crystal and I'm joining you all!
> I'm 25yrs old, mom of two (ds will be 4 in Jan, and dd is 7 weeks tomorrow). I live in BC, Canada.
> I still have "baby weight" and would like to lose it. I also have some "non-baby" weight that I need to get rid of as well. I'm thinking I NEED to lose about 50lbs to be in my goal weight range according to my BMI.
> 
> We are keeping all pop/soda out of the house, and other than a few treats for my ds and hubby I won't be replenishing any junk food from now on, because it's too easy to grab an unhealthy snack when it's laying around!
> 
> Last night I did about 30 mins of the Zumba workout. Tonight I will either use the treadmill for awhile or do some of the 30 Day Shred workout.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well today and staying on track.
> Thanks for letting me join




Glad to have you aboard!!!



JOANNEL said:


> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/annemahlum/journal
> 
> To all my BL friends, this sweet young lady could use all our prayers today. She is a friend of my oldest.
> 
> Short story long- she went to Barcelona for a quick two week vacation with a girlfriend and after 4 days was in a coma and on Dialysis. Her parents flew over and have been there ever since. We have known them since ds was in 6th grade. Makes me thankful for my boring little life every day and how fast it can change.
> 
> Thanks!!



Sad, sad story.  Definitely adding her to my prayer list for today.



Connie96 said:


> Hi Taryn. I was actually writing up a post at the time you posted this, but I lost the stupid thing!
> 
> Hey everybody.
> 
> I'm sorry that I haven't been around much. I just haven't had much to say.
> 
> I've been struggling with *excessive* junk eating. Like I'm only happy if I'm actively shoving some sugary/salty/greasy food into my mouth. Not that it really makes me happy, but it's the only time that I'm not obsessed with what to eat next. It's not a particularly "hormonal" time for me. No major stressors or changes. Just "Katy, bar the door" binge eating. It was so bad last night, that when I ran out of food options that interested me, I got in the car and went to the convenience store for ice cream.
> 
> I didn't even weigh-in this week. I just really didn't want to know.
> 
> And that's why I haven't been posting. Anything I had to say was just going to be whining and, did anyone really need to hear that from me - AGAIN!? I've been too whiny in my own head. I can't stand me and, for that reason, I didn't think y'all needed to be subjected to me either. And, while I love the support that we offer each other here, *I really just couldn't have handled it if someone said that "it's okay" because the way I've been abusing myself is, most definitely, NOT okay.* I hope you understand what I mean.
> 
> As nutty as this sounds, I have come to the conclusion that I know EXACTLY what I need to do to acquire and maintain the healthy body that I want. And now that I can see where I'm going and how to get there, it's like I'm stuck in a perpetual "I'll start tomorrow" phase.
> 
> I told my mom over lunch today that I'm going to put myself back "on the wagon" - at gunpoint, if necessary. (AFTER lunch, of course) I'm to the point where, if I'm ever going to get out of this *junk funk* it's going to take pure, hard-core, mind-over-matter, conscious will-power and it's time to give up the whiny, wimpy, I'll-start-tomorrow BULL. If I keep waiting until I "feel like it", I'm gonna gain 30 pounds before I get my act together and NOBODY wants that.
> 
> And, with that, I just wanted to say "I'm back". I still may not get to reply to as many people as I'd like or post as often as I'd like because I've got a couple of work projects that will be occupying all of my work time each day and some of my personal time most evenings between now and the end of January. But, I'm back.
> 
> *Two victories* amidst the insanity...
> 
> 1) Although I did have a couple of regular sodas (all natural Blue Sky brand) and tea sweetened with a little stevia/Truvia over the past week, *I have managed to stay away from the Diet Cokes*, etc, since... whenever it was that I said I had my last one. (I posted it here, but I don't really remember when it was... 4 or 5 weeks ago, I guess.??)
> 
> 2) And, although, I've been blowing off all of my non-running workouts, *I have been getting in two good runs each week* - a regular (approx 5 mile) run every Tuesday and a long run each Saturday. Last weekend I did 9.33 miles in 1hr 40mins. I'm extremely pleased with that and looking forward to crossing the 10-mile mark this weekend. However, I'm also signed up to walk the AHA Heart Walk this Saturday morning, so I'm not sure how I'm going to get it all in. I'm afraid it may require getting out of bed around 4:30.  Surely, the only thing crazier than willingly running 10 miles would have to be willingly getting out of bed at 4:30am to run 10 miles.  And I'm not worried about dragging my tired self around the Heart Walk after a 10-mile run - I'll be walking with my 3yo, so I won't be in any hurry at all.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a big issue for me. I am the type that, if I could be invisible, I would be. I've mentioned before how, rather than comment on my weight loss, I'd rather someone just say "you look great" or keep their mouth shut. Unless I choose to discuss my personal stuff with someone, my current size, my previous size(s) and what I eat (or don't eat) are NOBODY'S BUSINESS. I do my best just to let it pass when someone comments, but the truth is that it just galls me. I usually end up just sitting there being annoyed. And that's whether the comment is "you must be on a diet" or "not on a diet today, huh?". And what I DON'T say (outloud) is "That's really none of your business, so why don't you take your donut/cake/cookie and shove it up your". Like I said... this one really bugs me.



Through all of this you managed to highlight not one, but TWO victories!  That is the kind of positive thinking that will get you through this tough time!  And YOU ARE RIGHT.... it isn't okay!!!  You AREN'T taking care of yourself.... and friends want the best for each other and we want the best for you!  And if you aren't taking care of yourself, you aren't making us happy!!

Looks like I struck a nerve with the QOTD!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> I am hooked on Vitatops after reading the boards last week and they are only 1 point on the WW. I ordered the chocolate variety pack of Vitatops on-line last week since my local stores didn't have enough of a variety and they asked me what flavor I would like to see, so I said Pumpkin.



Thanks!!  Maybe they will come through with a pumpkin Vitatop.... wouldn't that be delicious!!??



SettinSail said:


> Hello fellow BL challengers!  I am soo excited to be on the top ten list this week. I thought it might be time to say hello.  I wanted to tell you all how VERY motivating this board has been for me.  Many of your stories have brought me to tears.  You never know who may be reading this board and I wanted you to know that you are touching lives.  When I think about not exercising or wanting to pig out I think about my online "friends" and what would they say???  (Yes, I do have a whole imaginary world going on in my head)
> 
> A little about me....I am a homesick American who followed my husband's job to Germany.  We are not military; hubby has just been asked to work for his parent company for 3 years.  We have completed 1 year and we have 2 years to go.  21 months to be exact.
> 
> I participated in a Dis thread for my August cruise and it was so much fun to meet other families before we sailed.  Then, I found this thread and again I am getting a lot out of it!
> 
> I have a milestone birthday coming up in February and decided last February to lose 50 lbs to match my birthday the next year.  Well, up until I found this board I had only lost 11 lbs  but I have lost 6 more since joining here!!!
> 
> I have quit drinking diet soda and started journalling my food.  I try to walk or "wog" every day, do 25 minutes on my elliptical and I take a Yoga class twice a week.  When you get older, it gets MUCH, MUCH harder to move the scale.  I am not sure if I will make it to 50 lbs but I am going to keep trying.
> 
> Good luck to everyone here, keep the good advice and tips coming.
> 
> Shawn
> 
> OH YES......I do have 2 questions:
> 1. Is it OK to use a "15 lbs lost" clippie in my sig even if I didn't lose them on this challenge? (lost some before)
> 2. Is there a shortcut way to get to this thread?
> 
> Thanks



First of all.... thanks for sharing a bit more about yourself!

And for your questions.... I say go ahead with the clippie!  You lost it, you earned it!  And as for a short cut.... I set my homepage to the Disboards.  Then it is quick enough to scroll down to the WISH boards and then click on this thread.... but I think you could set your homepage to bring you directly to the WISH boards.  



tigger813 said:


> *"If it was easy, everyone could do it. You are the one who will make it*. And don't forget the finish line pose!"
> 
> Here's to all of us doing the finish line pose!



We ALL really need this today!! Thanks.



DisneyObsession said:


> Good morning from a real "loser" (and not the good kind!)
> 
> I went on vacation 2 weeks ago and have come back and have been terrible! I can't seem to get my eating under control and am gaining instead of losing. I am not only frustrated but am getting discouraged. However, the first step is admitting it and moving on...so here I am!
> 
> I am jumping back in with 2 feet and hope to see a loss this week. I haven' sent in my updated weight as I am embarrassed, but will this week.
> 
> Thanks for being here...I'll catch up on posts tonight after work!



You are back... you posting, and you are ready to get back on plan!  You are doing it!  The control will return!  



mikamah said:


> I'm journalling my food, but last night for dinner, I didn't feel like grilling in the rain, so we had bacon and eggs for supper, which was sooooo good. I haven't had bacon in a long time.  I did over indulge, and thought the scale would be up this morning, but is wasn't, so I'm happy.  I have to take michael for a flu shot and then to the dentist after school, so after I thought I'd treat him to something fun, either indoor mini-golf or a movie.  Don't know what's out for kids movies right now.
> I didn't exercise yesterday, so need to do something after work.  I'm ready for the rain to be done now so we can get out.
> Have a good day.



My Mom used to make bacon and fried eggs for dinner a few times a year when we were kids.... it was an ENORMOUS treat!!  (Remember, my Mom was healthy before it was fashionable to be healthy!!).  Glad you had a good dinner, despite the rain!

Okay.....I've made it through the marathon of pages I had missed!!  I actually only missed 11 pages.... not 15.  

Sorry if I missed anything really vital.  I did the best I could to read everything.  I was all set to hit the TM now, but the satellite dish guys are here now, so it will have to wait until after lunch.  I've been sitting here reading and replying since about 8:30 am!!  My legs are asleep and I need to pee!!

Another somewhat busy day here.... but we were also supposed to be painting the house but it is raining, so that gave us a bit of a break.  I'll do the usual laundry, dishes, cooking, vacuuming and then I need to do the usual kid-taxiing this afternoon.  

I'm off to chat about last night's BL show...................P


----------



## lovedvc

For the second week in a row I made the list, I truly can't believe it.  Maybe I will be able to make it 3 weeks in a row.  I have been so out of the loop here lately, I've been bad.  Not bad with eating and exercise just bad with getting on here and reading all the postings.  Life is just getting in the way, I apologize.  Between work, homework, sports and just plain old house stuff I can't keep up.  Luckily it has not gotten in the way of my eating and exercise.  Just by the time I finish at night I am too tired to read postings.  Hopefully soon I will have a lap top and I will be able to add to my multi-tasking.  Congratulations to everyone this week.  I will try to get here more often.


----------



## cruisindisney

So excited to be the biggest loser for the week!  I had an awesome week last week and this week has been so so.  I guess I do better when my husband is out of town 

I can't tell you how much I needed to read that this morning.  I had my annual and mammo yesterday afternoon and this morning got a call that there was something weird in my mammo.  So I go back this afternoon for more scans.  I'm freaking out!  I know it could be nothing, but I'm one of those people who can think of everything that could go wrong and will let myself wallow in the bad what ifs.  

Hey, at least the echo came back as nothing major, right!  Maybe I'll get good news again.

OK! I'm going to go take my sadness out on the elipticle!  Does crying burn calories?


----------



## Dreamer24

I can't believe I made the list! Thank you to all of you for your support.  A special thanks to CC, Pjilla and Rose for all of your suggestions.  I don't think it's a coincidence that on that week I made as much time as possible and got on this thread multiple times a day.  I really need to get on here every day!


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> Again.... my apology for being an MIA coach this week.  Life just suddenly got busy, busy, busy!    I trust you all have been taking good care of each other!
> 
> I'll get today's QOTD posted and then try to do a bit of catching up.  I won't have time to go all the way back (about 15 pages!!), but I'll do what I can today.
> 
> *Here's the scenario..... you have a good friend who has lost a good bit of weight (let's say more than 50 pounds), but is struggling to maintain/finish her/his weight loss.  She/he is close to goal or at goal, but is losing her/his momentum and motivation.  She/he has skipped a few scheduled workouts/runs and been yo-yoing the same 5 pounds for a few weeks now.  She/he comes to you for advise. What would you say to her/him? *
> 
> (And yes, if you know me and hear a little bit of ME in that friend, it isn't a coincidence... )
> 
> TTYL.....................P



Your friend could be me.  I guess I'd tell them exactly what I keep telling myself and hope that one of us would listen   You have proven that you can lose weight, you know exactly what it takes and you have the power to do it.  Get back into your routine for a couple of months and those pesky pounds will be gone THEN you can ease up a bit in order to maintain.  You know this is for a lifetime and trust me the older you get, the harder it gets to lose those last few lbs.  Do it now and feel great about it later.



cruisindisney said:


> So excited to be the biggest loser for the week!  I had an awesome week last week and this week has been so so.  I guess I do better when my husband is out of town
> 
> I can't tell you how much I needed to read that this morning.  I had my annual and mammo yesterday afternoon and this morning got a call that there was something weird in my mammo.  So I go back this afternoon for more scans.  I'm freaking out!  I know it could be nothing, but I'm one of those people who can think of everything that could go wrong and will let myself wallow in the bad what ifs.
> 
> Hey, at least the echo came back as nothing major, right!  Maybe I'll get good news again.
> 
> OK! I'm going to go take my sadness out on the elipticle!  Does crying burn calories?



Hopefully it was just a fluke in the xray




pjlla  We were at Fort Wilderness from July 26- August 2, 1992.

This sinus infection is probably the first one re emerging after laying low for a few weeks.  I never got rid of the cold symptoms the first time, but all of the sinus issues improved greatly and the swollen glands went away.  I'm feeling much better with this second course of antibiotics and even the cold symptoms have greatly decreased.  I'm hoping to have finally kicked it.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, cruisindisney!  

I'm seeing some good progress on those goal numbes too!  



tggrrstarr said:


> I just have to comment on your dancing banana!  I am on the main computer this morning which is hooked up to my 47" flat screen tv, and I was in the middle of reading your post when my kitten (almost cat) saw it and ran across the room to jump up to the tv and tried to catch the image on the screen.  Cracked me up!.



Maybe you need to get your kitty one of those DVDs for cats!  



tigger813 said:


> Just hope I can get to 2-3 miles in on the elliptical later today. I have a big bottle of water with me so I will be keeping up with that today. I really am glad I signed up for the weight loss challenge. It is definitely keeping me motivated. And boy the prize money would come in so handy the week before Christmas! If I can hold it together I will have a good loss for the week. I'm way ahead of where I usually am on a Tuesday. I will have to continue the one drink on weekends and working out both days!



Go, Tracey, go!    Is your challenge at the Wellness Center?  That seems to be working great for you, especially getting rid of the headaches!

*Lindsay,* enjoy your conference today!



my3princes said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic tonight.  While driving to work tonight I got a call from one of the companies that I applied to and I have a preliminary phone interview for Thursday morning.  That could lead to an actual interview next week.  Then I got home from work tonight I had an email from the temp agency that told me I was unemployable and they want to interview me TOMORROW (today now) for a permanent position in their office   Hopefully the right job will be offered to me soon.  If not, at least I'm starting to get calls.



 that something works out for you soon, Deb!



SettinSail said:


> Hello fellow BL challengers!  I am soo excited to be on the top ten list this week. I thought it might be time to say hello.  I wanted to tell you all how VERY motivating this board has been for me.  Many of your stories have brought me to tears.  You never know who may be reading this board and I wanted you to know that you are touching lives.  When I think about not exercising or wanting to pig out I think about my online "friends" and what would they say???  (Yes, I do have a whole imaginary world going on in my head)
> 
> A little about me....I am a homesick American who followed my husband's job to Germany.  We are not military; hubby has just been asked to work for his parent company for 3 years.  We have completed 1 year and we have 2 years to go.  21 months to be exact.
> 
> I participated in a Dis thread for my August cruise and it was so much fun to meet other families before we sailed.  Then, I found this thread and again I am getting a lot out of it!
> 
> I have a milestone birthday coming up in February and decided last February to lose 50 lbs to match my birthday the next year.  Well, up until I found this board I had only lost 11 lbs  but I have lost 6 more since joining here!!!
> 
> I have quit drinking diet soda and started journalling my food.  I try to walk or "wog" every day, do 25 minutes on my elliptical and I take a Yoga class twice a week.  When you get older, it gets MUCH, MUCH harder to move the scale.  I am not sure if I will make it to 50 lbs but I am going to keep trying.
> 
> Good luck to everyone here, keep the good advice and tips coming
> 
> Shawn
> 
> OH YES......I do have 2 questions:
> 1. Is it OK to use a "15 lbs lost" clippie in my sig even if I didn't lose them on this challenge? (lost some before)
> 2. Is there a shortcut way to get to this thread?



Great job, Shawn!    You can use the clippies regardless of where you lost the weight.  You might try bookmarking the thread or click on the link if you are getting the email updates.  Don't have a good answer for that question -- sorry!  



flipflopmom said:


> Whatever caused the weird 2 pound gain last week, thankfully it's gone now.  So I'm at a 2+ pound loss for the week.    With another run or 2, and really OP eating,  I "might" hit my 65 lb. clippie Friday.
> 
> I finally feel like I am completely back ready to lose weight!  My eating has been really OP, I will be able to get my 3-4 runs in a week.  I hope I can keep it up!  It's all within me, I have to make the correct decisions.  Lord knows decision making is not my strong suit, so we'll see.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!  Brad is staying tonight to get AK from gym, so hopefully I can get all caught up this evening!



 Brad is back and so is Taryn!  Here's some  for that 65 lb clippie on Friday!  

 Hi jennz!  Nice to see you!

BRB with the rest of the replies.


----------



## lisah0711

JOANNEL said:


> Welcome!!!!
> 
> Enjoy Germany!!! We were stationed there for 4 years a while ago and loved every minute. Get involved and travel and the time will go too fast!!! My youngest just joined the Airforce and is in Ramstein. We were going to come for Christmas but the girlfriend won out. So hopefully next year!! You are in a great spot, have you been to Garmish? It's beautiful and so close to Austria & Switzerland!!!!! I would love to live over there again, being a little older and wiser!!!



Wow what great memories for your whole family!  



DisneyObsession said:


> Good morning from a real "loser" (and not the good kind!)
> 
> I went on vacation 2 weeks ago and have come back and have been terrible! I can't seem to get my eating under control and am gaining instead of losing.  I am not only frustrated but am getting discouraged. However, the first step is admitting it and moving on...so here I am!
> 
> I am jumping back in with 2 feet and hope to see a loss this week. I haven' sent in my updated weight as I am embarrassed, but will this week.
> 
> Thanks for being here...I'll catch up on posts tonight after work!



Glad you are back!    Did you have a good time?



pjlla said:


> *Here's the scenario..... you have a good friend who has lost a good bit of weight (let's say more than 50 pounds), but is struggling to maintain/finish her/his weight loss.  She/he is close to goal or at goal, but is losing her/his momentum and motivation.  She/he has skipped a few scheduled workouts/runs and been yo-yoing the same 5 pounds for a few weeks now.  She/he comes to you for advise. What would you say to her/him? *
> 
> (And yes, if you know me and hear a little bit of ME in that friend, it isn't a coincidence... )



, pjlla, I was thinking this sounded familiar.  Is it time to take a break and maintain for a few weeks?  I know that you have been maintaining but not as a maintainer but as a loser who is stuck.  In other words, set yourself up for success for a few weeks then perhaps reevaluate where you are.  How did you choose your goal?  Is it WW related or a number that you would like?  Are you more worried about losing those last few pounds or being able to maintain the success that you've had?  Explore a few new fitness options to see if there is one that you might like.  Is there a Nia class at the Y?  Maybe a little whooping and hollering and dancing would work for you?  

Whatever you decide,  I know how hard you've worked to get yourself to where you are now and I know that you have truly made the lifestyle change that is needed to ensure that you are never, ever going back again!  



mikamah said:


> Aren't poptarts made for breakfast?  they go in the toaster, so anything that can be toasted is a breakfast food, right? I love cinnamon poptarts, and michael gets mad I don't buy them, but I know once he's in bed, I'll be eating them.



Cinnamon, frosted are my favorite.  I might have to work them into my calories if I still have this craving next week.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Kathy -- I get the 100 cal packs of Lorna Doone's -- still buttery (ok, not as buttery) shortbread, and yummy with a cup of tea...plus, pre-portioned so you consciously have to know how much you are eating...



Are they in the cookie section or somewhere else?

*CC,*  for your job apps!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Anyway, I'm all caught up again. My sinus infection is gone, but I'm still stuffy. Before I see an ENT my doctor wants me to try Claritin for a couple of weeks. If it doesn't clear up then they'll order a nasal x-ray. On a positive note, my doctor is taking me off my blodd pressure meds, so no more high blood pressure. Yay



 on no blood pressure meds!  



lovedvc said:


> For the second week in a row I made the list, I truly can't believe it.  Maybe I will be able to make it 3 weeks in a row.  I have been so out of the loop here lately, I've been bad.  Not bad with eating and exercise just bad with getting on here and reading all the postings.  Life is just getting in the way, I apologize.  Between work, homework, sports and just plain old house stuff I can't keep up.  Luckily it has not gotten in the way of my eating and exercise.  Just by the time I finish at night I am too tired to read postings.  Hopefully soon I will have a lap top and I will be able to add to my multi-tasking.  Congratulations to everyone this week.  I will try to get here more often.



Way to go staying on track in spite of your busy times!  



cruisindisney said:


> So excited to be the biggest loser for the week!  I had an awesome week last week and this week has been so so.  I guess I do better when my husband is out of town
> 
> I can't tell you how much I needed to read that this morning.  I had my annual and mammo yesterday afternoon and this morning got a call that there was something weird in my mammo.  So I go back this afternoon for more scans.  I'm freaking out!  I know it could be nothing, but I'm one of those people who can think of everything that could go wrong and will let myself wallow in the bad what ifs.
> 
> Hey, at least the echo came back as nothing major, right!  Maybe I'll get good news again.
> 
> OK! I'm going to go take my sadness out on the elipticle!  Does crying burn calories?



, hope that everything goes okay today.  After you get through this you should be good for another 50,000 miles!  



Dreamer24 said:


> I can't believe I made the list! Thank you to all of you for your support.  A special thanks to CC, Pjilla and Rose for all of your suggestions.  I don't think it's a coincidence that on that week I made as much time as possible and got on this thread multiple times a day.  I really need to get on here every day!



 another loser!  

I was surprised to see my name on the the list again.  I've never made it in the top 10 three weeks in a row.  I'm going to work really hard to make sure that all my hard work isn't undone by this DLR trip.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Connie96

my3princes said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic tonight.  I got a call from one of the companies that I applied to and I have a preliminary phone interview for Thursday morning.  That could lead to an actual interview next week.  Then I got an email from the temp agency and they want to interview me TOMORROW (today now) for a permanent position in their office :



Good luck with your interviews, Deb. I hope that something works out for you. 



LuvBaloo said:


> Hi to everybody!  I wish I could spend more time on here, but I'm still busy with the move.  We have finished all the renos on the old house, and have a sale pending.  Just need the buyer to get his financing approved and do a home inspection.  We've started some renos on the new house, so now every evening is busy on the new house.  In another couple weeks we will be moved in. and then life will settle down.



You have got SO much going on, Shannon! I hope everything works out with your buyer. And  for getting ready for the move-in!



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 4 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.75% - tigger813
> #9- 0.88% - lisah0711
> #8- 0.95% - lovedvc
> #7- 0.97% - SettingSail
> #6- 1.30% - dvccruiser76
> #5- 1.35% - Dreamer24
> #4- 1.38% - KristiMc
> #3- 1.68% - carmiedog
> #2- 1.98% - debsters41
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.30% - cruisindisney



Way to go, Susan!!! You left everyone in your dust this week!!

Everyone is doing so great! Congrats to the TOP 10 and everyone else whos sticking to their guns.  And, for those of you who are struggling  Im right there with ya! So, Im wishing everyone a good day TODAY. 



SettinSail said:


> Hello fellow BL challengers!  I am soo excited to be on the top ten list this week. I thought it might be time to say hello.  I wanted to tell you all how VERY motivating this board has been for me.  Many of your stories have brought me to tears.  You never know who may be reading this board and I wanted you to know that you are touching lives.  When I think about not exercising or wanting to pig out I think about my online "friends" and what would they say???  (Yes, I do have a whole imaginary world going on in my head)



Hi Shawn!  Welcome and congrats on your Top Ten appearance! Ive never heard of a wog before. What a great word! 

Shortcut to the thread I am subscribed to the thread and I have a bookmark to my subscription page on my iGoogle homepage. (I like to keep all my bookmarks on iGoogle so that I can access them from any computer)



tigger813 said:


> "If it was easy, everyone could do it. You are the one who will make it. And don't forget the finish line pose!"



Ill start working on my pose now. 



flipflopmom said:


> I finally feel like I am completely back ready to lose weight!  My eating has been really OP, I will be able to get my 3-4 runs in a week.  I hope I can keep it up!  *It's all within me, I have to make the correct decisions.*  Lord knows decision making is not my strong suit, so we'll see.



Oh, Taryn, I am so happy for you that you have your DH and your schedule back!! 

And, isnt that the kicker of it all  no matter what we blame our bad decisions on, theyre still our decisions to make. So, heres to wise decisions for TODAY.



jennz said:


> Yes it is weird...why is it that sometimes you feel fine ("you" meaning everyone) and sometimes you could chew your arm off?



Whoever comes up with the solution to that problem should win a Nobel Prize!!



DisneyObsession said:


> I can't seem to get my eating under control and am gaining instead of losing.  I am not only frustrated but am getting discouraged. However, the first step is admitting it and moving on...so here I am!
> 
> I am jumping back in with 2 feet and hope to see a loss this week. I haven' sent in my updated weight as I am embarrassed, but will this week.



Ive been having a bad time of it too. Right now, Im just trying to do ONE day right. I hope you have a great day today and that it will encourage you to have a good one tomorrow.



pjlla said:


> *Here's the scenario..... you have a good friend who has lost a good bit of weight (let's say more than 50 pounds), but is struggling to maintain/finish her/his weight loss.  She/he is close to goal or at goal, but is losing her/his momentum and motivation.  She/he has skipped a few scheduled workouts/runs and been yo-yoing the same 5 pounds for a few weeks now.  She/he comes to you for advice. What would you say to her/him? *



If I had the right answer to that one, maybe I could talk myself out of the rut.

Its like were afraid to succeed. Why is that? Maybe its because were afraid of gaining it back. Maybe its because were afraid we might find out that we really cant do it. My theory is that its all about fear. I suppose my advice is: Figure out what youre afraid of and stand up to it  even if youre still afraid.



mikamah said:


> Aren't poptarts made for breakfast?  they go in the toaster, so anything that can be toasted is a breakfast food, right? I love cinnamon poptarts, and michael gets mad I don't buy them, but I know once he's in bed, I'll be eating them.



I love the brown sugar cinnamon Pop-Tarts. For breakfast or anytime. I absolutely do not buy them anymore. Its the only way.



mikamah said:


> I'm journalling my food, but last night for dinner, I didn't feel like grilling in the rain, so we had bacon and eggs for supper, which was sooooo good. I haven't had bacon in a long time.  I did over indulge, and thought the scale would be up this morning, but is wasn't, so I'm happy.  I have to take michael for a flu shot and then to the dentist after school, so after I thought I'd treat him to something fun, either indoor mini-golf or a movie.  Don't know what's out for kids movies right now



The bacon and egg supper sounds yummy. Im glad you were able to enjoy it without affecting your progress. Kids movies My sister took her girls (10 and 8) to see Nanny McPhee Returns and they loved it.



cclovesdis said:


> Last night was better, but I still did not get as much sleep as I would have liked. I may try to nap this morning.



Adequate sleep is SO important. I think short nights have really contributed to my recent inability to eat sensibly. I hope you are able to get that good sleep you need very soon.



cclovesdis said:


> *Connie*: Hope today goes exactly the way you hope it does!



So far, so good. 



pjlla said:


> Through all of this you managed to highlight not one, but TWO victories!  That is the kind of positive thinking that will get you through this tough time!  And YOU ARE RIGHT.... it isn't okay!!!  You AREN'T taking care of yourself.... and friends want the best for each other and we want the best for you!  And if you aren't taking care of yourself, you aren't making us happy!!
> 
> Looks like I struck a nerve with the QOTD!!



The fact that the running hadnt fallen by the wayside was the one thing that kept me from abandoning all of it. I pushed myself thru a hard run last night and I feel SO much better today. I cant say how Im going to feel when I get home today, but I am determined to tough love" myself into getting at least one good day under my belt to fuel the next good day.



lovedvc said:


> For the second week in a row I made the list, I truly can't believe it.  Maybe I will be able to make it 3 weeks in a row.



 Way to go!! 



cruisindisney said:


> So excited to be the biggest loser for the week!  I had an awesome week last week and this week has been so so.  I guess I do better when my husband is out of town
> 
> I can't tell you how much I needed to read that this morning.  I had my annual and mammo yesterday afternoon and this morning got a call that there was something weird in my mammo.



:Woohoo :Woohoo for being the Biggest Loser of the week!!!

When I had my first mammogram, the tech told me that its becoming less unusual to do a call back. Even its just a smudge on the film, they have to be absolutely sure. Hang in there and let us know. 



Dreamer24 said:


> I can't believe I made the list! Thank you to all of you for your support.  A special thanks to CC, Pjilla and Rose for all of your suggestions.  I don't think it's a coincidence that on that week I made as much time as possible and got on this thread multiple times a day.  I really need to get on here every day!



Way to go, Dani!!


As for me Im having a good day. The first in a couple of weeks. I really appreciate all you guys for your support and sometimes for just letting me find my own way. I am going to face whatever fear it is that I have of succeeding in this endeavor and Im going to succeed in spite of it. 

Have a great Wednesday, folks!!


----------



## SettinSail

JOANNEL said:


> Welcome!!!!
> 
> Enjoy Germany!!! We were stationed there for 4 years a while ago and loved every minute. Get involved and travel and the time will go too fast!!! My youngest just joined the Airforce and is in Ramstein. We were going to come for Christmas but the girlfriend won out. So hopefully next year!! You are in a great spot, have you been to Garmish? It's beautiful and so close to Austria & Switzerland!!!!! I would love to live over there again, being a little older and wiser!!!



Hi Joannel; thank you sooooo much for your family's service to our country and thanks for the advice.  We are about as involved in everything as we can be.  It's harder for us non-military Americans here and my husband is the ONLY American working at his company.  Most of our friends are other ex-pats we have met at the International School and a few military families. 

We have travelled extensively in Southern Germany, Austria and Switzerland. 
They are all beautiful!
If I could travel the whole time I was here, it would be great
Upcoming trips: this weekend to Liepzig and next month to the Lorraine area of France.  (December home to USA)

I have been close to Garmish but not there yet - my son has been snowboarding there.  I have the Zugspitze on my "to do" list.  A friend here whose hubby is AF took me to a bazaar at Ramstein in September - it was HUGE!! 

This year is already so much better than the first year but it has definitely been a huge adjustment for us.  I might just be too old to go through these life changes at my age, ha ha.

Good luck with your weight loss efforts and I too am thinking of and praying for your young friend in Barcelona.

Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

Thank you all for your warm welcomes and answers to my questions

I have changed my email preferences and bookmarked the thread (DUH!)
as well as added my 10 pound clippie  Just 3 lbs away from a 20 pound clippie!

I have been reading every post since we started 4 weeks ago and 
it has really motivated me to keep focused.  

Hugs to all

Shawn


----------



## brinalyn530

Connie96 said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> I'm sorry that I haven't been around much. I just haven't had much to say.
> 
> And that's why I haven't been posting. Anything I had to say was just going to be whining and, did anyone really need to hear that from me - AGAIN!? I've been too whiny in my own head. I can't stand me and, for that reason, I didn't think y'all needed to be subjected to me either. And, while I love the support that we offer each other here, I really just couldn't have handled it if someone said that "it's okay" because the way I've been abusing myself is, most definitely, NOT okay. I hope you understand what I mean.
> 
> As nutty as this sounds, I have come to the conclusion that I know EXACTLY what I need to do to acquire and maintain the healthy body that I want. And now that I can see where I'm going and how to get there, it's like I'm stuck in a perpetual "I'll start tomorrow" phase.
> 
> I told my mom over lunch today that I'm going to put myself back "on the wagon" - at gunpoint, if necessary. (AFTER lunch, of course ) I'm to the point where, if I'm ever going to get out of this *junk funk* it's going to take pure, hard-core, mind-over-matter, conscious will-power and it's time to give up the whiny, wimpy, I'll-start-tomorrow BULL. If I keep waiting until I "feel like it", I'm gonna gain 30 pounds before I get my act together and NOBODY wants that.
> 
> And, with that, I just wanted to say "I'm back".


Gosh, Connie, have you been sitting here with me all week? Maybe we were separated at birth or something  ? Ive felt the exact same way since last Wednesday. Stupid rain, stupid Halloween candy taunting me , stupid arctic cold office that keeps me half comatose for the entire day because Im so cold I can barely move, stupid coworkers who are sweating hot at 65 degrees while Im sprouting icicles off of my eyelashes . Stupid upper back muscle strain and then stupid me for going ahead and getting my tattoo finished on my left shoulder on Saturday, between those two things I missed a week of running . Then yesterday I was so cold all day that when I headed out for my run I could only go halfway  my muscles were so tight and cold that I thought my legs might just rip off at the knees if I kept going . I have no good food in the house, I didnt get any laundry finished this past weekend, and my house is a wreck. I feel gross, I feel slow, I feel lazy, and Im cold. Whew

However - I am determined to get back on track  Im going to be writing down my plans this evening while waiting for DSs baseball game to start or, if the sky opens up like it looks like its about to, Ill start on it as soon as I get home. I have a consultation with a personal trainer tomorrow . The set of Bob Harpers new DVDs is in the mail to me and should be here next week so I have some new workouts to look forward to as well as the personal trainer  . I am going to buy a pretty journal and start my food/exercise journal fresh in a new book that I love  . I am going to clean my house this weekend. The laundry will be done and put away this weekend. I will go to the grocery store this weekend. I will make healthy dinners next week and I will resume my workouts and step up my running to prepare for the 10k Im going to be running on Halloween. I can do this, I know I can because Ive done it before (except for the 10k part ). I just need to get my head on straight and do it  . There, I said it, so shall it be  !

Thank you to everyone here: organizers, coaches, fellow losers, maintainers and everyone else who reads these posts for whatever reasons. I am grateful that we have this forum and each other to lean on for support and encouragement! Honestly, posting here that Im going to do all those things holds me more accountable than I would hold myself  I dont know if that holds true for everyone, but it is definitely true for me. 

Deb  Congrats on the job leads!

Congrats to all of our biggest losers this week!

Taryn  So glad your schedule/life is getting back to normal! I think its amazingly sweet of AK to take that burden from you for a while  I can tell you for sure that there arent many kids who would do that. She deserves an extra Mommy snuggle session  !

Well, thats about all I have the energy for this afternoon  Im finally just warming up from the AC still being on in the office this morning! Have a wonderful, on plan evening everyone!

Bree


----------



## my3princes

I don't have time to catch up at the moment, but wanted to thank you all for your support today.  I think the interview went really well, it lasted 2 hours and was actually more comfortable conversation then uncomfortable questions.  I think it could be a good fit for the company and myself.  They hope to make a decision by next Friday.  The good news is that there is at most 5 people in the running.  Considering that most jobs have hundreds of applicants these days, I guess those are pretty favorable odds.  I think my skills are very strong in the key areas that they are looking for.  Hopefully tomorrows interview will go equally well.


----------



## 50sjayne

Connie96 said:


> Hi Taryn. I was actually writing up a post at the time you posted this, but I lost the stupid thing!
> 
> Hey everybody.
> 
> I'm sorry that I haven't been around much. I just haven't had much to say.
> 
> I've been struggling with *excessive* junk eating. Like I'm only happy if I'm actively shoving some sugary/salty/greasy food into my mouth. Not that it really makes me happy, but it's the only time that I'm not obsessed with what to eat next. It's not a particularly "hormonal" time for me. No major stressors or changes. Just "Katy, bar the door" binge eating. It was so bad last night, that when I ran out of food options that interested me, I got in the car and went to the convenience store for ice cream.
> 
> I didn't even weigh-in this week. I just really didn't want to know.
> 
> And that's why I haven't been posting. Anything I had to say was just going to be whining and, did anyone really need to hear that from me - AGAIN!? I've been too whiny in my own head. I can't stand me and, for that reason, I didn't think y'all needed to be subjected to me either. And, while I love the support that we offer each other here, I really just couldn't have handled it if someone said that "it's okay" because the way I've been abusing myself is, most definitely, NOT okay. I hope you understand what I mean.
> 
> As nutty as this sounds, I have come to the conclusion that I know EXACTLY what I need to do to acquire and maintain the healthy body that I want. And now that I can see where I'm going and how to get there, it's like I'm stuck in a perpetual "I'll start tomorrow" phase.
> 
> I told my mom over lunch today that I'm going to put myself back "on the wagon" - at gunpoint, if necessary. (AFTER lunch, of course ) I'm to the point where, if I'm ever going to get out of this *junk funk* it's going to take pure, hard-core, mind-over-matter, conscious will-power and it's time to give up the whiny, wimpy, I'll-start-tomorrow BULL. If I keep waiting until I "feel like it", I'm gonna gain 30 pounds before I get my act together and NOBODY wants that.
> 
> And, with that, I just wanted to say "I'm back". I still may not get to reply to as many people as I'd like or post as often as I'd like because I've got a couple of work projects that will be occupying all of my work time each day and some of my personal time most evenings between now and the end of January. But, I'm back.
> 
> *Two victories* amidst the insanity...
> 
> 1) Although I did have a couple of regular sodas (all natural Blue Sky brand) and tea sweetened with a little stevia/Truvia over the past week, *I have managed to stay away from the Diet Cokes*, etc, since... whenever it was that I said I had my last one. (I posted it here, but I don't really remember when it was... 4 or 5 weeks ago, I guess.??)
> 
> 2) And, although, I've been blowing off all of my non-running workouts, *I have been getting in two good runs each week* - a regular (approx 5 mile) run every Tuesday and a long run each Saturday. Last weekend I did 9.33 miles in 1hr 40mins. I'm extremely pleased with that and looking forward to crossing the 10-mile mark this weekend. However, I'm also signed up to walk the AHA Heart Walk this Saturday morning, so I'm not sure how I'm going to get it all in. I'm afraid it may require getting out of bed around 4:30.  Surely, the only thing crazier than willingly running 10 miles would have to be willingly getting out of bed at 4:30am to run 10 miles.  And I'm not worried about dragging my tired self around the Heart Walk after a 10-mile run - I'll be walking with my 3yo, so I won't be in any hurry at all.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a big issue for me. I am the type that, if I could be invisible, I would be. I've mentioned before how, rather than comment on my weight loss, I'd rather someone just say "you look great" or keep their mouth shut. Unless I choose to discuss my personal stuff with someone, my current size, my previous size(s) and what I eat (or don't eat) are NOBODY'S BUSINESS. I do my best just to let it pass when someone comments, but the truth is that it just galls me. I usually end up just sitting there being annoyed. And that's whether the comment is "you must be on a diet" or "not on a diet today, huh?". And what I DON'T say (outloud) is "That's really none of your business, so why don't you take your donut/cake/cookie and shove it up your ". Like I said... this one really bugs me.



I am in such a hurry right now..but a quick scan of your post brought tears to my eyes. Everyone struggles. Yesterday I ate almost a whole box of wheat thins for 'lunch' and 'dinner'with hummus and laughing cow cheese. Because of my weight gain this week I think I was overdoing it and just--got hungry. Plus with the cramps and heavy flow-- was just feeling sorry for myself and guilt I didn't go help an organization out that helps our union a lot. The 2 glasses of pinot were too much too. **If anyone has a grocery outlet there's some blue pirate pinot noir for $3.99 this week that's great. Could use another year I think to age--but really nice. Anyway, I think just lots of water will help me now--I was good and squeezed out 4 limes in my water jug and had a lot yesterday, will do the same today. 



my3princes said:


> I don't worry too much about what people say.  Most people know that I have lost and kept off a lot of weight so I don't get as many questions as I used to, but I am just upfront about it and they can like it or not, that is just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking...how old are you?  I really think that I am premenopausal, but at 41 people tell me I'm crazy.



I'm 42.....umm hmm.



my3princes said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic tonight.  While driving to work tonight I got a call from one of the companies that I applied to and I have a preliminary phone interview for Thursday morning.  That could lead to an actual interview next week.  Then I got home from work tonight I had an email from the temp agency that told me I was unemployable and they want to interview me TOMORROW (today now) for a permanent position in their office   Hopefully the right job will be offered to me soon.  If not, at least I'm starting to get calls.



Showed them .


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone! I am swamped again, but wanted to stop in and congratulate all of our LOSERS and the maintainers.  Congratulations to everyone who is making the effort.  Sometimes just "showing up" is the first step to victory.

I have to admit that I am really feeling out of my workout routine.  Physical therapy has just been time and energy-consuming.  Just making the time to go is trying enough.  But when I go at 6:45 a.m., I have to scramble to get home to shower and dress for work.  When I go at 7 pm, I have to remember to pack everything in my gym bag to change out of my work clothes into clothes that are functional for physical therapy.  Earlier this week, I told my therapist that I am done with visits there.  Last night we did strength assessments for my appointment today with my orthopedic specialist.  Tomorrow night we will develop a plan of how much and how frequently I can do those leg/hip strengthening exercises at the gym, what equipment to use, what weights, etc.  The ortho said this morning that he can't explain all the swelling and pain but we hope that it is because I am doing too much, certainly more than his patients typically would at this point.  We have a plan for what we'll do a month from now if there isn't considerable improvement.  The good news is that he is wholly supportive of my goal of walking the 1/2 marathon in January and will do all he can to facilitate that.    (I was so afraid he was going to say "no how no way".

Okay, back to the work piled on my desk.  Be well, everyone. And be good to yourselves.


----------



## jbm02

SettinSail said:


> Hi Joannel; thank you sooooo much for your family's service to our country and thanks for the advice.  We are about as involved in everything as we can be.  It's harder for us non-military Americans here and my husband is the ONLY American working at his company.  Most of our friends are other ex-pats we have met at the International School and a few military families.
> 
> We have travelled extensively in Southern Germany, Austria and Switzerland.
> They are all beautiful!
> If I could travel the whole time I was here, it would be great
> Upcoming trips: this weekend to Liepzig and next month to the Lorraine area of France.  (December home to USA)
> 
> I have been close to Garmish but not there yet - my son has been snowboarding there.  I have the Zugspitze on my "to do" list.  A friend here whose hubby is AF took me to a bazaar at Ramstein in September - it was HUGE!!
> 
> This year is already so much better than the first year but it has definitely been a huge adjustment for us.  I might just be too old to go through these life changes at my age, ha ha.
> 
> Good luck with your weight loss efforts and I too am thinking of and praying for your young friend in Barcelona.
> 
> Shawn



Joannel and Shawn, I loved Germany!!  I did an exchange program in high school to Geislingen (not too far from Stuttgart) and am still in close contact with my exchange partner and her family.  She now lives is Laupheim.  As a language major I was able to do a year aborad during college and was at the Universite de Fribourg, in Fribourg, Switzerland.  It was an amazing year - and not the least of which was that my grandfather came to visit me 3x and we travelled to Germany, Austria, Hungary and Italy together to visit/meet relatives.  I've been back by myself thanks to military trips but am looking forward to taking my family with me someday...
Shawn, don't miss the Christkindl markets if you can make it there.  And my favorite city in all of Europe is Salzburg...



50sjayne said:


> I'm 42.....umm hmm.



45 here.  Sigh.

Connie, that's exactly where I was last challenge.  It was frustrating as heck because I just couldn't get it in gear.  This challenge has been better but SLOW.  But then again, if I wasn't thinking about it and trying, I'd be moving in the other - wrong! - direction!!!  LOL.  One of my friends put it in great perspective for me: even if I lose only 1 pound per month, by this time next year I'd still be 12 pounds less than I am now!  As Dory says: "...just keep swimming, swimming, swimming...."

My very first half marathonn is on Sunday.  I'm kind of a basket case.  I think JenA is ready to shoot me because I have been so insecure about it.  I never realized it before but I am kind of competitive.  And also in the race are 3 guys I work with (all over 6 ft - why is that important? - because one of their strides is about 3 of mine!! LOL), my 5'9 super svelte SIL, as well as a former rival from HS who I haven't seen in 4 years (I read her name on the list of participnts on the website...)  So I am trying to remember that the race is for ME - and not to compare myself to THEM.  But it's hard.  

..trying to catch up here but I know I am going to forget something:

*Deb*, congrats!!!!

*Shannon*, good luck with everything move-related!  Just thinking about it makes me tired!!  LOL

*Taryn*, I am so glad this is such a better week for you.  Woohooo!!

To all the biggest losers of the week:   Way to go!!

*CC,* thanks!! You're the best!!! 

Originally Posted by pjlla  
Here's the scenario..... you have a good friend who has lost a good bit of weight (let's say more than 50 pounds), but is struggling to maintain/finish her/his weight loss. She/he is close to goal or at goal, but is losing her/his momentum and motivation. She/he has skipped a few scheduled workouts/runs and been yo-yoing the same 5 pounds for a few weeks now. She/he comes to you for advise. What would you say to her/him? 

Pam, I would offer to work out with her/him.  That's what happened to me at work.  I started skipping 1 day, then 2 days, then 3 days of workouts a week, etc.  Finally, my friend Kevin kind of insisted I join him in the gym and from then on, every time he went down he would stop at my office and convince me that I should go too.  Pretty soon I was back to my regular gym schedule.  He just retired last week and I am goin to miss him so much!!

Time to take my DD11 to cheerleading practice.  See everyone tomorrow!!!
Jude


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> Your friend could be me.  I guess I'd tell them exactly what I keep telling myself and hope that one of us would listen   You have proven that you can lose weight, you know exactly what it takes and you have the power to do it.  Get back into your routine for a couple of months and those pesky pounds will be gone THEN you can ease up a bit in order to maintain.  You know this is for a lifetime and trust me the older you get, the harder it gets to lose those last few lbs.  Do it now and feel great about it later.
> 
> pjlla  We were at Fort Wilderness from July 26- August 2, 1992.
> 
> This sinus infection is probably the first one re emerging after laying low for a few weeks.  I never got rid of the cold symptoms the first time, but all of the sinus issues improved greatly and the swollen glands went away.  I'm feeling much better with this second course of antibiotics and even the cold symptoms have greatly decreased.  I'm hoping to have finally kicked it.



You're advise to your "friend" is spot on!

Same year for the honeymoon, but different month.

Hopefully the sinus infection heads out this time.  Mine lingered for a while past the 5 days of the z-pack, but it seems totally gone now.



lisah0711 said:


> , pjlla, I was thinking this sounded familiar.  Is it time to take a break and maintain for a few weeks?  I know that you have been maintaining but not as a maintainer but as a loser who is stuck.  In other words, set yourself up for success for a few weeks then perhaps reevaluate where you are.  How did you choose your goal?  Is it WW related or a number that you would like?  Are you more worried about losing those last few pounds or being able to maintain the success that you've had?  Explore a few new fitness options to see if there is one that you might like.  Is there a Nia class at the Y?  Maybe a little whooping and hollering and dancing would work for you?
> 
> Whatever you decide,  I know how hard you've worked to get yourself to where you are now and I know that you have truly made the lifestyle change that is needed to ensure that you are never, ever going back again!



I wasn't really specifically talking about myself, but it definitely sounded familiar.  But I'm sure that I'm not the only person who goes through things like this.  

You are right about setting myself up for failure.  It seems like maybe that is what I am doing right now.  I had an unexpectedly bad weigh-in this past Friday and it threw me for a loop.  I did well that day, but splurged on Saturday.... then did well Sunday... and kind of blew it Monday.  My head is all over the place I guess.  But I'm trying very hard to pull through this.  Thanks so much for the well-needed advise and encouragement.



brinalyn530 said:


> Gosh, Connie, have you been sitting here with me all week? Maybe we were separated at birth or something  ? Ive felt the exact same way since last Wednesday. Stupid rain, stupid Halloween candy taunting me , stupid arctic cold office that keeps me half comatose for the entire day because Im so cold I can barely move, stupid coworkers who are sweating hot at 65 degrees while Im sprouting icicles off of my eyelashes . Stupid upper back muscle strain and then stupid me for going ahead and getting my tattoo finished on my left shoulder on Saturday, between those two things I missed a week of running . Then yesterday I was so cold all day that when I headed out for my run I could only go halfway  my muscles were so tight and cold that I thought my legs might just rip off at the knees if I kept going . I have no good food in the house, I didnt get any laundry finished this past weekend, and my house is a wreck. I feel gross, I feel slow, I feel lazy, and Im cold. Whew
> 
> However - I am determined to get back on track  while waiting for DSs baseball game to start or, if the sky opens up like it looks like its about to, Ill start on it as soon as I get home. I have a consultation with a personal trainer tomorrow . The set of Bob Harpers new DVDs is in the mail to me and should be here next week so I have some new workouts to look forward to as well as the personal trainer  . I am going to buy a pretty journal and start my food/exercise journal fresh in a new book that I love  . I am going to clean my house this weekend. The laundry will be done and put away this weekend. I will go to the grocery store this weekend. I will make healthy dinners next week and I will resume my workouts and step up my running to prepare for the 10k Im going to be running on Halloween. I can do this, I know I can because Ive done it before (except for the 10k part ). I just need to get my head on straight and do it  . There, I said it, so shall it be  !
> 
> Thank you to everyone here: organizers, coaches, fellow losers, maintainers and everyone else who reads these posts for whatever reasons. I am grateful that we have this forum and each other to lean on for support and encouragement! Honestly, posting here that Im going to do all those things holds me more accountable than I would hold myself  I dont know if that holds true for everyone, but it is definitely true for me.
> 
> Bree



You are creating a PLAN!!  That is what you need to get you on track and keep you on track! If you want to share any of that plan here, we'd be glad to read it and talk about it with you.  I'm thinking of writing up a plan for myself for the next few weeks because things seem to be going whacky for me right now too.  When I do it, maybe we could compare plans???




keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone! I am swamped again, but wanted to stop in and congratulate all of our LOSERS and the maintainers.  Congratulations to everyone who is making the effort.  Sometimes just "showing up" is the first step to victory.
> 
> I have to admit that I am really feeling out of my workout routine.  Physical therapy has just been time and energy-consuming.  Just making the time to go is trying enough.  But when I go at 6:45 a.m., I have to scramble to get home to shower and dress for work.  When I go at 7 pm, I have to remember to pack everything in my gym bag to change out of my work clothes into clothes that are functional for physical therapy.  Earlier this week, I told my therapist that I am done with visits there.  Last night we did strength assessments for my appointment today with my orthopedic specialist.  Tomorrow night we will develop a plan of how much and how frequently I can do those leg/hip strengthening exercises at the gym, what equipment to use, what weights, etc.  The ortho said this morning that he can't explain all the swelling and pain but we hope that it is because I am doing too much, certainly more than his patients typically would at this point.  We have a plan for what we'll do a month from now if there isn't considerable improvement.  *The good news is that he is wholly supportive of my goal of walking the 1/2 marathon in January and will do all he can to facilitate that. *   (I was so afraid he was going to say "no how no way".
> 
> Okay, back to the work piled on my desk.  Be well, everyone. And be good to yourselves.



How exciting!!  You are going to make it!!



jbm02 said:


> Connie, that's exactly where I was last challenge.  It was frustrating as heck because I just couldn't get it in gear.  This challenge has been better but SLOW.  But then again, if I wasn't thinking about it and trying, I'd be moving in the other - wrong! - direction!!!  LOL.  One of my friends put it in great perspective for me: even if I lose only 1 pound per month, by this time next year I'd still be 12 pounds less than I am now!  As Dory says: "...just keep swimming, swimming, swimming...."
> 
> My very first half marathonn is on Sunday.  I'm kind of a basket case.  I think JenA is ready to shoot me because I have been so insecure about it.  I never realized it before but I am kind of competitive.  And also in the race are 3 guys I work with (all over 6 ft - why is that important? - because one of their strides is about 3 of mine!! LOL), my 5'9 super svelte SIL, as well as a former rival from HS who I haven't seen in 4 years (I read her name on the list of participnts on the website...)  So I am trying to remember that the race is for ME - and not to compare myself to THEM.  But it's hard.
> 
> ..trying to catch up here but I know I am going to forget something:
> 
> Pam, I would offer to work out with her/him.  That's what happened to me at work.  I started skipping 1 day, then 2 days, then 3 days of workouts a week, etc.  Finally, my friend Kevin kind of insisted I join him in the gym and from then on, every time he went down he would stop at my office and convince me that I should go too.  Pretty soon I was back to my regular gym schedule.  He just retired last week and I am goin to miss him so much!!
> 
> Time to take my DD11 to cheerleading practice.  See everyone tomorrow!!!
> Jude



You will do GREAT at the race.... just having the pre-race jitters right now I suppose.

That guy Kevin sounds like a good friend!

Evening all!!  

Had a good relatively relaxed day around here after all. 

I'm working tomorrow, so I want to post tomorrow's QOTD on here tonight, because I'm sure I won't have time in the morning.

*Thursday's QOTD:  In addition to getting healthier with your eating and exercise, are there any other areas of your life that you are trying to to get healthier with?* 

For example... I have stopped microwaving in plastic containers of any kind.  I've been feeling guilty about doing it for years and have finally taken steps to stop (like buying a large set of glass containers with snap on lids)... and I am considering ditching the microwave oven all together.  We use polycarbonate or stainless steel refillable water bottles almost exclusively.... I VERY RARELY buy bottled water.    And I use primarily vinegar and some ammonia for cleaning around the house.  While all of these things are "green" they are also much healthier for me and my family.  

I'm going to clean up the dinner mess..... tonight was meatloaf sandwiches.... something new for us.  DS loves my meatloaf and he saw an episode of "Diners, Drive-Ins, and Dives" where they served these scrumptious meatloaf sandwiches.... so I told him I could add it to the menu.  Of course, my meatloaf is MUCH healthier than the one on the TV show, and I didn't fry the slices in grease, but rather I used PAM spray.  And I topped DS's and DH's slices with a bit of american cheese.  Served these on light whole wheat rolls with a side of organic, Yukon gold oven fries (none for me, of course....) and broccoli.  I think the men liked them. My meatloaf is rather "light" and not really dense, so it didn't make a real heavy sandwich.  But it was healthy and delicious, so I'm happy.  And it made DS happy... what more do I need?

I'm going to get cleaned up before Survivor starts later. TTYL..............P


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening!

My interview this afternoon went well. I am optimistic. It is only a few hours a week, but the position sounds great and the pay is good.

Hoping these replies work. I used Word again.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

CC



mikamah said:


> I'm journalling my food, but last night for dinner, I didn't feel like grilling in the rain, so we had bacon and eggs for supper, which was sooooo good. I haven't had bacon in a long time.  I did over indulge, and thought the scale would be up this morning, but is wasn't, so I'm happy.  I have to take michael for a flu shot and then to the dentist after school, so after I thought I'd treat him to something fun, either indoor mini-golf or a movie.  Don't know what's out for kids movies right now.
> I didn't exercise yesterday, so need to do something after work.  I'm ready for the rain to be done now so we can get out.



 for no gain! I dont think theres anything wrong with bacon and eggs once in a while. Plus, you made it yourself. Im sure they were much healthier your way than at a restaurant. 

Hi *Maria*! Hope you are doing well! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Anyway, I'm all caught up again. My sinus infection is gone, but I'm still stuffy. Before I see an ENT my doctor wants me to try Claritin for a couple of weeks. If it doesn't clear up then they'll order a nasal x-ray. On a positive note, my doctor is taking me off my blodd pressure meds, so no more high blood pressure. Yay
> 
> I've been keeping up with the challenge pretty good. Last week my crohn's was acting up, so I can't take full credit for last week's loss, but this week's I will.
> 
> I kept up with the 1 mile walk, bumped it up to 2 miles, then wrapped up with Leslie Sansone's 3 mile walk earlier this week. I am now onto my Step workouts.
> 
> Reading the boards has kept me in line. I've worked out pretty much 4-5 times a week since we started with the exception of the week that I had my sinus infection and then I only worked out 3 times. I'm also eating better and trying to drink more fluids, so here's hoping we all have a great weigh in on Friday



Glad you are feeling better! You are really hitting the exercise hard! 

 for a great weigh-in!


----------



## cclovesdis

pjlla said:


> Returned in 2004 and it was absolutely a fabulous trip..... as was DL in 2005 and WDW in 2008 again!  We are hooked (the kids and I... not so much DH).  We talk Disney, dream Disney, think Disney.... you name it!



 Sounds familiar. My sister was baby-sitting for a family and had a week off so my mom suggested she and I go to WDW for 4 days-3 weeks before her week off. My mom was so happy that we only had 3 weeks to plan. 



lovedvc said:


> For the second week in a row I made the list



 Congrats!

*Susan*: Congrats on being the BL this past week! 

 on the mammo.

*Dani*: You are doing awesome!  No thanks necessary. You are a huge source of support too! 

Glad you are feeling better *Deb*! 

*Lisah*: Thanks! Congrats on making the list 2 weeks in a row! 



lisah0711 said:


> How did you choose your goal?  Is it WW related or a number that you would like?



I know you are writing this to pjlla, but it hits home to me too. WW has my goal at 121; I really want my goal to be 110. Maybe thats unrealistic? 

*Connie*: Glad you are having a good day! 

I hope you catch up on some sleep too!


----------



## cclovesdis

SettinSail said:


> We have travelled extensively in Southern Germany, Austria and Switzerland.
> They are all beautiful!
> If I could travel the whole time I was here, it would be great
> Upcoming trips: this weekend to Liepzig and next month to the Lorraine area of France.  (December home to USA)



You really are a world traveler!



SettinSail said:


> as well as added my 10 pound clippie  Just 3 lbs away from a 20 pound clippie!



 Congrats!

*Bree*: Enjoy your new exercise DVDs! And stay warm. A/C is not my friend either. 



my3princes said:


> I think the interview went really well, it lasted 2 hours and was actually more comfortable conversation then uncomfortable questions.  I think it could be a good fit for the company and myself.



 Thats awesome!  for tomorrows interview!

*50sjayne*: Thanks for the reminder to have some more water today!  Dinner had more salt in that I normally have.

*Cam*: Sorry PT is so rough. Hope that your ortho is able to help. 

 for being able to walk the ½!

*Jude*: Another world traveler! Youll do great this weekend!  I love your answer to the QOTD! I was just reading a summary of a study that said that working out with someone keeps you motivated to continue on a healthy journey. I think it was in an issue of fitness magazine. And, thanks! 



jbm02 said:


> One of my friends put it in great perspective for me: even if I lose only 1 pound per month, by this time next year I'd still be 12 pounds less than I am now!  As Dory says: "...just keep swimming, swimming, swimming...."





(I appearently have an addiction to using smilies. )


----------



## tigger813

Good evening!

Just finished 2.25 miles on the elliptical. Only exercise I've had today except for running around like a chicken with my head cut off, cooking supper, etc!

Been a VERY long day! I'm trying so hard to get in workouts. I skipped my weight loss challenge meeting tonight as I hadn't been home all day and just needed to do something for myself for 45 minutes, thus the 2.25 miles. I've been trying to drink my water and tea. It was hard drinking the water when I spent a lot of time in the car today. I'm drinking a huge bottle now and will drink at least one more tonight.

Here's the recipe for the quiche:
pie crust (I'm too lazy to make the one from scratch)- bake for about 5 minutes at 375 to get it started

Bacon Double Cheese Quiche
1 pk of turkey bacon- fry until starting to get crispy
4 large eggs or 1 cup of egg beaters
1 1/2 cups of light cream
thyme
white pepper
1/2 cup of gruyere cheese
1/2 cup of shredded cheddar ( I used reduced fat in one and fat free in another-not a big difference in taste though the reduced fat one was a bit cheesier)
I also add some parsley as well

Bake at 375 for about 30 minutes or until set

If you google bacon double cheese quiche you can get more specifics. I don't measure my spices. I take after my mother this way.

DD1 will probably be home sick tomorrow. Still feeling rather crappy and has a slight fever. My parents will be here while I'm at work so that's at least covered.

Will do some sit ups and strength exercises while watching tv tonight.

Time to get the girls in bed so that can happen! Good night!

Yes, Lisa it is through the wellness center. No real headaches for over 2 weeks now. Protein is a big thing for me now. I'll have to stock up on Greek yogurt! And order some of my own Herbalife stuff!

Night again!


----------



## cruisindisney

Everything went well at the second mammogram.  I saw why they brought me back in.  There was definately a cluster of stuff.  Turned out to be fluid build up in a duct that was looking like a nodule.  They did more scans and then did an ultrasound to make sure.  I think I might be the queen of close calls lately.  CRAZY!!  

Thank you all for your positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## tigger813

So glad everything turned out well Susan!!!!

Forgot to mention my Disney purchase I made today. At KMart they have plastic light up jack-o-lanterns! The cut out face I bought was Tigger!!!!
They also have a Mickey Mouse and Tinkerbell one! I plan to go over there again this week to get at least Mickey and maybe Tink as well. They are really cool! They are on sale this week for $7.49 and you get 5x reward points!

I'm heading to bed to finish watching Glee from last night. Going to get up and do Bob's strength workout and the BL Yoga for Weight Loss DVD. Hoping to get back on the elliptical tomorrow afternoon once the girls are home if not before that!

Have a great night everyone!

TTFN


----------



## JOANNEL

SettinSail said:


> Hi Joannel; thank you sooooo much for your family's service to our country and thanks for the advice.  We are about as involved in everything as we can be.  It's harder for us non-military Americans here and my husband is the ONLY American working at his company.  Most of our friends are other ex-pats we have met at the International School and a few military families.
> 
> We have travelled extensively in Southern Germany, Austria and Switzerland.
> They are all beautiful!
> If I could travel the whole time I was here, it would be great
> Upcoming trips: this weekend to Liepzig and next month to the Lorraine area of France.  (December home to USA)
> 
> I have been close to Garmish but not there yet - my son has been snowboarding there.  I have the Zugspitze on my "to do" list.  A friend here whose hubby is AF took me to a bazaar at Ramstein in September - it was HUGE!!
> 
> This year is already so much better than the first year but it has definitely been a huge adjustment for us.  I might just be too old to go through these life changes at my age, ha ha.
> 
> Good luck with your weight loss efforts and I too am thinking of and praying for your young friend in Barcelona.
> 
> Shawn



You are so welcome, we enjoyed our 25 years.

My ds worked that bazzar, he was cooking corn dogs on Sunday!! We talked for 30 minutes as he walked around the bazzar looking at everything. He only bought a wine rack and kept the rest in his pocket.

Enjoy your traveling, we tried to get back over for our last assignment but it didn't happen.


Thanks to everyone for the extra prayers. They almost lost her yesterday.....But today she seems stable so all the prayers from around the world are helping. I just can;t image what her Mom and Dad are going through!!


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> *Thursday's QOTD:  In addition to getting healthier with your eating and exercise, are there any other areas of your life that you are trying to to get healthier with?*



I feel like I'm in limbo right now.  I have so many irons in the fire, but nothing seems to be heating up properly.  I'm searching for a full time job.  That will be the first time in 15 years that DH and would be on the same shift.  I hope we still get along  I will probably keep 2 -3 night a week at the Restaurant, at least for a while as the money is good, the hours are usually short (not during foliage) and I have some fabulous customers and coworkers that I would miss.  When I get that full time job our finances will improve greatly and I think pretty quickly too   That will decrease my stress levels as will not having to figure out who's working when, transportation, kids activities, etc.  Things will become much more structured and that will be an immense help for me mentally.  I will also have better insurance company so I will be able to actually go for check ups and hopefully improve my health or at least explain why I often feel the way I do.  So the long answer is yes, I'm trying to improve many many areas of my life all at once.



cclovesdis said:


> Evening!
> 
> My interview this afternoon went well. I am optimistic. It is only a few hours a week, but the position sounds great and the pay is good.
> 
> Hoping these replies work. I used Word again.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!
> 
> CC
> 
> 
> 
> for no gain! I dont think theres anything wrong with bacon and eggs once in a while. Plus, you made it yourself. Im sure they were much healthier your way than at a restaurant.
> 
> Hi *Maria*! Hope you are doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are feeling better! You are really hitting the exercise hard!
> 
> for a great weigh-in!





cruisindisney said:


> Everything went well at the second mammogram.  I saw why they brought me back in.  There was definately a cluster of stuff.  Turned out to be fluid build up in a duct that was looking like a nodule.  They did more scans and then did an ultrasound to make sure.  I think I might be the queen of close calls lately.  CRAZY!!
> 
> Thank you all for your positive thoughts and prayers!



I hope you get the job CC


----------



## 50sjayne

keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone! I am swamped again, but wanted to stop in and congratulate all of our LOSERS and the maintainers.  Congratulations to everyone who is making the effort.  Sometimes just "showing up" is the first step to victory.
> 
> I have to admit that I am really feeling out of my workout routine.  Physical therapy has just been time and energy-consuming.  Just making the time to go is trying enough.  But when I go at 6:45 a.m., I have to scramble to get home to shower and dress for work.  When I go at 7 pm, I have to remember to pack everything in my gym bag to change out of my work clothes into clothes that are functional for physical therapy.  Earlier this week, I told my therapist that I am done with visits there.  Last night we did strength assessments for my appointment today with my orthopedic specialist.  Tomorrow night we will develop a plan of how much and how frequently I can do those leg/hip strengthening exercises at the gym, what equipment to use, what weights, etc.  The ortho said this morning that he can't explain all the swelling and pain but we hope that it is because I am doing too much, certainly more than his patients typically would at this point.  We have a plan for what we'll do a month from now if there isn't considerable improvement.  The good news is that he is wholly supportive of my goal of walking the 1/2 marathon in January and will do all he can to facilitate that.    (I was so afraid he was going to say "no how no way".
> 
> Okay, back to the work piled on my desk.  Be well, everyone. And be good to yourselves.



I felt the same way at the end of my PT. You get to a point where-- you've 'got it' and anything after that is an expensive pain in the rear. Losing #40 helped me more than anything! 



tigger813 said:


> So glad everything turned out well Susan!!!!
> 
> Forgot to mention my Disney purchase I made today. At KMart they have plastic light up jack-o-lanterns! The cut out face I bought was Tigger!!!!
> They also have a Mickey Mouse and Tinkerbell one! I plan to go over there again this week to get at least Mickey and maybe Tink as well. They are really cool! They are on sale this week for $7.49 and you get 5x reward points!
> 
> I'm heading to bed to finish watching Glee from last night. Going to get up and do Bob's strength workout and the BL Yoga for Weight Loss DVD. Hoping to get back on the elliptical tomorrow afternoon once the girls are home if not before that!
> 
> Have a great night everyone!
> 
> TTFN



Those sound fun! We don't have a kmart anymore. I did find the cutest cat at Joannes the other day though 1/2 off. He is a furry black one that is dress in a purple witch get up, stirring a cauldron. He sings Witch Doctor lol. 

I told the witch doctor I was in love with you
I told the witch doctor I was in love with you
And then the witch doctor, he told me what to do
He said that ....

(Chorus
Ooo eee, ooo ah ah ting tang 
Walla walla, bing bang
Ooo eee, ooo ah ah ting tang
Walla walla, bing bang...
Ooo eee, ooo ah ah ting tang 
Walla walla, bing bang
Ooo eee, ooo ah ah ting tang 
Walla walla, bing bang

I told the witch doctor you didn't love me true
I told the witch doctor you didn't love me nice
And then the witch doctor, he gave me this advice
He said to ...

(Repeat Chorus)

Now, you've been keeping love from me
Just like you were a miser
And I'll admit I wasn't very smart
So I went out and found myself
A guy that's so much wiser
And he taught me the way to win your heart

My friend the witch doctor, he taught me what to say
My friend the witch doctor, he taught me what to do
I know that you'll be mine when I say this to you
Oh, Baby ....


----------



## 50sjayne

Well. Tomorrow I'm gonna go through my Halloween clothing and try on the costume. That should be good motivation again. Need to start the actual cleaning part too ugh. Gotta clean the fridge out too. The more moving the better.


----------



## flipflopmom

dvccruiser76 said:


> I am hooked on Vitatops after reading the boards last week and they are only 1 point on the WW. I ordered the chocolate variety pack of Vitatops on-line last week since my local stores didn't have enough of a variety and they asked me what flavor I would like to see, so I said Pumpkin. For breakfast we hit up Signe's Bakery. It was on Rachel Ray's $40 a day. I ordered the deep dish french toast and it was excellent. I also took home some bread pudding and slices of cake from the bakery. Our favorite spot for breakfast was Stack's. I had the creme brulee french toast and the bananas foster french toast and they were super yummy. My favorite meal of the trip was Wise Guys. It is owned by the same people that own Frankie Bones.


Those all sound oh so heavenly!  I'll have to look them up.  THANK YOU!!!  Where did you order the vitatops?  I didn't see them in my store, but I didn't look really hard either.  Our 1 grocery store is known for way high prices on things that are "healthy", so I'd need to do some comparison shopping anyway.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Honestly nothing that I thought was wrong with my day is nearly as bad as that so I will keep my feelings in tonight and just say that I thank god for the moment I am blessed with health, a job, and a roof over my head.


It's all about perspective, huh...  YEP.  Hope your conference went well!!!



LuvBaloo said:


> Hi to everybody!  I wish I could spend more time on here, but I'm still busy with the move.  We have finished all the renos on the old house, and have a sale pending.  Just need the buyer to get his financing approved and do a home inspection.  We've started some renos on the new house, so now every evening is busy on the new house.  In anther couple weeks we will be moved in


Thank you so much for continuing to be weight keeper, with all that you have going on.   for the sale going through, and quick renos!!  



tigger813 said:


> It's about optimal eating patterns. I'll read it tonight and we will discuss it at class.


Did you ever read it?  Anything interesting!



SettinSail said:


> I am soo excited to be on the top ten list this week. I thought it might be time to say hello.  I wanted to tell you all how VERY motivating this board has been for me.  Many of your stories have brought me to tears.


So glad you came out of lurkdome!  You are doing GREAT!!!  Yeah, I have a whole BL world going on around in my head, too.  CRAZY!  Welcome!



tigger813 said:


> "If it was easy, everyone could do it. You are the one who will make it. And don't forget the finish line pose!"


LOVE THAT!  You know, almost EVERYONE that compliments me on my weight loss asks me how I did it.  My kind of standard answer is "stopped eating and started running".  Then they say, "Oh, well, there goes that I can't run.  What do you eat?"  "1200ish calories a day of good stuff"  "Oh well.  Well, anyway, you look great."  Which is the whole "if it was easy" part.  I've shared before about the people doing the Isagenix stuff here and losing 30lbs in a month.  That's what most people want, granted, I'd love it, too.  But it's not the right way.  There's a line from Almost There from Princess and the Frog that I love...

_"This ole' town can slow you down, with people taking the easy way.  I know exactly where I'm going, getting closer and closer every day, and I'm Almost There, almost there.  People round here thing I'm crazy, but I don't care.  Trials and tribulations, you know I've had my share, but there ain't nothing gonna stop me now because I'm almost there."  _

I sing this as I'm running, it's on my playlist, because it reminds me how far I've come, how hard I've worked, and how close that finish line is.




jennz said:


> Yes it is weird...why is it that sometimes you feel fine ("you" meaning everyone) and sometimes you could chew your arm off?  I can't figure that one out either. How is today for you (so far)?


I used to think it was exercise induced, more exercise, more hunger.  But when I cut back my running, I had a week where I couldn't stop eating.  I know protein helps curb it, but I still don't have a good handle on it.  How are you today??



DisneyObsession said:


> I went on vacation 2 weeks ago and have come back and have been terrible! I can't seem to get my eating under control and am gaining instead of losing. I am jumping back in with 2 feet and hope to see a loss this week. I haven' sent in my updated weight as I am embarrassed, but will this week.


Well, you just missed the funk that has been passed around the BL challenge, mental and physical! Glad you are back, and ready to hit the right path!



pjlla said:


> *Here's the scenario..... you have a good friend who has lost a good bit of weight (let's say more than 50 pounds), but is struggling to maintain/finish her/his weight loss.  She/he is close to goal or at goal, but is losing her/his momentum and motivation.  She/he has skipped a few scheduled workouts/runs and been yo-yoing the same 5 pounds for a few weeks now.  She/he comes to you for advise. What would you say to her/him? *



UM....P... why are you making me talk to myself?  People will think I am crazy!!!    My thoughts on this, which I thought about all day.  I am 10-13lbs from goal.  I've been there since we started this challenge.  Up 2, down 3, up 2, maintain, down 2,etc.  What I figured out from all this?  I KNOW HOW TO MAINTAIN!  That's a huge burden off my shoulders, so I should have no fears about getting there.  EXERCISE is the key.  Just by adding back in 1 or 2 runs, my body is kick started again.  Then, once you start that exercise again, your eating will fall more in line, b/c you realize that by eating X you will undo all the trouble, schedule, and hard work you (I) put in by getting in a run.  Get off your butt Taryn.



mikamah said:


> Aren't poptarts made for breakfast?  they go in the toaster, so anything that can be toasted is a breakfast food, right? I love cinnamon poptarts,


Mm... my favorite is frosted chocolate fudge!   You mean momma.  Flu shot and dentist in one day.   Glad you decided to treat him!  Sounds like you are really having an OP challenge, lady! I'm so inspired by you, Tracey, Lisa, and all the others that are just rocking it!



cclovesdis said:


> Need to finish up two applications-one for an almost full-time position and one for a very part-time position. Im hoping.


Good luck!  Very part time?  That should leave plenty of time for BL! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> On a positive note, my doctor is taking me off my blodd pressure meds, so no more high blood pressure.


That's WONDERFUL!!!!



pjlla said:


> Wish there was a magic pill for it.  I love him and it scares me that my kids might end up losing their father early.  I know that sounds dramatic, but it is true!! That would break their hearts!  But what can you say to them.... they KNOW they are overweight.... they KNOW they are unhealthy.  They need to find the motivation in themselves.  All you can do is LEAD BY EXAMPLE.


I say the same thing to him, but I know from experience, it has to come from within him!  And me, for that matter.....



lovedvc said:


> For the second week in a row I made the list, I truly can't believe it.  Maybe I will be able to make it 3 weeks in a row.  I have been so out of the loop here lately, I've been bad.


It's been crazy busy lately!  Glad you stopped in!



cruisindisney said:


> So excited to be the biggest loser for the week!  I had an awesome week last week and this week has been so so.  I guess I do better when my husband is out of town


Congrats!!!!!



lisah0711 said:


> I was surprised to see my name on the the list again.  I've never made it in the top 10 three weeks in a row.  I'm going to work really hard to make sure that all my hard work isn't undone by this DLR trip.


You are doing so great Lisa!!!!!!!  I am so motivated by you!



Connie96 said:


> And, isnt that the kicker of it all  no matter what we blame our bad decisions on, theyre still our decisions to make. So, heres to wise decisions for TODAY.Its like were afraid to succeed. Why is that? Maybe its because were afraid of gaining it back. Maybe its because were afraid we might find out that we really cant do it. My theory is that its all about fear. I suppose my advice is: Figure out what youre afraid of and stand up to it  even if youre still afraid.


You know Connie, I was actually shaking when I went for a run yesterday.  Not from the cold, yet, but from fear of running?  Fear of failing on my run?  I didn't think anything about this journey for me involved fear, until that.  I did pretty well w/ my decisions yesterday, did you finish strong?  If not, you had a great morning! 



brinalyn530 said:


> Stupid rain, stupid Halloween candy taunting me , stupid arctic cold office that keeps me half comatose for the entire day because Im so cold I can barely move, stupid coworkers who are sweating hot at 65 degrees while Im sprouting icicles off of my eyelashes Stupid upper back muscle strain and then stupid me for going ahead and getting my tattoo finished on my left shoulder on Saturday, between those two things I missed a week of running. There, I said it, so shall it be


Glad you came up with a plan, Bree.  I've missed you, although I haven't been around as much as I would like this last week or so either.  If you are like me, which I kinda think you are,  once you get in a run, get your house a bit more organized, you feel like a new woman!



my3princes said:


> I think the interview went really well, it lasted 2 hours and was actually more comfortable conversation then uncomfortable questions.  I think it could be a good fit for the company and myself.  They hope to make a decision by next Friday.


YAY!!  Sending PPD your way!!!  Good luck today!



keenercam said:


> Earlier this week, I told my therapist that I am done with visits there.  Last night we did strength assessments for my appointment today with my orthopedic specialist.  Tomorrow night we will develop a plan of how much and how frequently I can do those leg/hip strengthening exercises at the gym, what equipment to use, what weights, etc.  The ortho said this morning that he can't explain all the swelling and pain but we hope that it is because I am doing too much, certainly more than his patients typically would at this point.  We have a plan for what we'll do a month from now if there isn't considerable improvement.  The good news is that he is wholly supportive of my goal of walking the 1/2 marathon in January and will do all he can to facilitate that.


Sounds mostly positive.  Did he suggest you cut back any, or just work throught the pain and swelling?  Glad you have a plan in place, anyway!  



jbm02 said:


> My very first half marathonn is on Sunday.  I'm kind of a basket case.  I think JenA is ready to shoot me because I have been so insecure about it.  I never realized it before but I am kind of competitive.


YIKES.  SIL?  Yuk.  You are an amazingly strong person.  Your running has been going great, and that competitive streak will serve you well!  You are going to be FABULOUS!



pjlla said:


> *Thursday's QOTD:  In addition to getting healthier with your eating and exercise, are there any other areas of your life that you are trying to to get healthier with?*


I've been on a "keep chemicals away" kick since Sophie was born.  I've done great at times, so so at others.  I am also trying to get healthier mentally.  I am trying to squish all "stinkin thinkin" when it comes up, b/c usually there's nothing I can do about it.  When I feel that black cloud descending, I have to fight my was out of it, tooth and nail.  I try to make 1 positive thing happen, that usually lightens my mood a bit.  Or at least remember something positive, KWIM?



cclovesdis said:


> My interview this afternoon went well. I am optimistic. It is only a few hours a week, but the position sounds great and the pay is good.


Good luck to you!!!



tigger813 said:


> Only exercise I've had today except for running around like a chicken with my head cut off, cooking supper, etc!: And order some of my own Herbalife stuff!


Those headless chickens really move, so you must have gotten a lot of activity in!  What Herbalife stuff is working best for you?



cruisindisney said:


> Turned out to be fluid build up in a duct that was looking like a nodule.  They did more scans and then did an ultrasound to make sure.  I think I might be the queen of close calls lately.  CRAZY!!


WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!



tigger813 said:


> Forgot to mention my Disney purchase I made today. At KMart they have plastic light up jack-o-lanterns! The cut out face I bought was Tigger!!!!:hey also have a Mickey Mouse and Tinkerbell one! I plan to go over there again this week to get at least Mickey and maybe Tink as well. They are really cool! They are on sale this week for $7.49 and you get 5x reward points!


I'll have to see if I can fit those in the budget!  They sound really cool!



JOANNEL said:


> Thanks to everyone for the extra prayers. They almost lost her yesterday.....But today she seems stable so all the prayers from around the world are helping. I just can;t image what her Mom and Dad are going through!!


That is such a sad, scary story.  Made me want to love on my girls!  Continually sending PPD their way!



my3princes said:


> When I get that full time job our finances will improve greatly and I think pretty quickly too Things will become much more structured and that will be an immense help for me mentally.  I will also have better insurance company so I will be able to actually go for check ups and hopefully improve my health or at least explain why I often feel the way I do.


That really does sound like the answer to prayers.  Sending some that it works out for you!



50sjayne said:


> Well. Tomorrow I'm gonna go through my Halloween clothing and try on the costume. That should be good motivation again. Need to start the actual cleaning part too ugh. Gotta clean the fridge out too. The more moving the better.


I love your Halloween excitement! 

WHEW!  I caught up one day!

There was a QOTD that I don't have time to find, about what people say about your food if they think you are dieting.  Well, that happened that very day.  I had left my lunch in the car, and sent Anna Kathryn back out to get it.  One of my friends said "what, you left your celery sticks and rabbit food in the car?"  This is the same one that said cupcakes were against my religion now.  I just took that in stride, but I will admit that knowing people are watching are usually GREAT motivators for me to pass on the unhealthy stuff.  I don't want to seem like I am on the brink of gaining it all back.

Going to post a book in a separate reply.  HANG ON!


----------



## flipflopmom

Got a lot to get off my chest, sorry.

Yesterday was an odd day.  After a good run, and a desire to get to 65 lbs., I started so strong.  I read once, actually several times, for maximum calorie burn not to eat for 2 hours after a workout, that your body will continue to burn for 2 hours, unless you put new food in it, which it will start burning.  So I make it a rule not to have my Kashi bar breakfast for 2 hours after a run, usually around 9am.  Well, yesterday at school was so crazy, I realized at 10:30 I hadn't eaten yet.  Ate my bar, then drank my protein shake at lunch at 11:15. I didn't have time to get together anything else yesterday morning. When I got home, I had to help AK study for a test, so I didn't get a snack before I left for gym.


I remembered something about fast food to break a plateu on here, and used that as an excuse to stop by Taco Bell.  I shouldn't have done it, first time in a LLLOOONNGGG time I have made a fast food stop, I didn't need to spend the money.  But I was almost sick from hunger.  THANK GOD I had had a low calorie day, b/c my meal was 700 calories!  I was satisfied, and low and behold, the scale was down another pound this am!  


Work is going nuts right now.  To spare you the details, the administration is making crazy moves, adding lots of work, and just generally being STUPID. 


 My kids are absolute spoiled brats (at least 3/4 of them) that do not think rules apply, and consequences don't matter.  Everywhere I take them (computer, library, music, etc.) the teachers say "How do you deal with that all day?  I can barely stand 30 minutes".  In computer they get a stamp at the end for a job well done, and only 3 of 18 got it Monday.  I HATE to take away playtime, but that might have to be my last resort to send a point across. My options for discipline are fairly limited.  I sent the 3 that were good Monday out with another teacher, and kept the others in for a few minutes.  I might have to see if I can start sending the ones that are on track out early with an aid, that way they are rewarded, the others are punished, yet still get 30 minutes.

Today is going to be absolutely INSANE again.  
8:40-9:20 I get to teach.
9:30-10:20 Fire Safety Program.
10:30-11:00 Teach
11:05-11:35 lunch
11:45-12:15 playtime
12:30-1:00 Someone is coming in to model a lesson, so I know how to do one of the new things they are requiring us to do.
1:15-1:45 Take my kids to computer lab, and teach them how to log on with a 7 digit passcode to a new computer program they are requiring me to take my kids to computer once or twice a week to do.
2-3 Someone else will watch my kids, while I attend a Leader Teacher meeting with the guy that's modeling this for me, so I can learn more about how to make this stuff work.
Kids leave at 3:30,  conferences from 4:00-6:30.  

I am going to be nuts!  I got so frustrated yesterday, I told the principal that if I got one more email with more extra stuff to do, I was walking out the door.  It's ridiculous.  I need to be w/ my kids, getting them in a routine.

And a grandma came to eat with one of the little angels yesterday, I've known her all my life.  She said "I didn't recognize you.  You look really great.  I don't think I've ever seen you look like this."  
Yes, I counted to 10, smiled without baring my teeth, said "thanks" and walked away.

Sorry for that ridiculously long diatribe, but I had to get that off my chest to go in today!  And if you actually read it - 

TODAY'S THE LAST DAY BEFORE WEIGH IN.. DON'T DO ANYTHING TODAY YOU'LL REGRET IN THE MORNING.  Yes, I am talking to myself, too!

Have a wonderful Thursday everyone!  Love the ones you love, tell them you love them, and be good to yourselves.  For the others, the ones you don't love,... well... do what you feel is neccessary. I know I am looking for some eye of newt, myself.   
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Taryn- I've mostly skimmed it. I'll read it today while waiting for clients. It had the fiber and protein charts on it. From what I skimmed nothing really new to me.

Got up at 5:30 and did Bob's 20 min strength workout. I wasn't in the mood for Yoga. I will run home this afternoon to do the elliptical or that other workout. Trying not to miss workouts is the hard thing with my parents here. When I was heading down at 7 last night my mother said you better go now cuz I'll be setting up the bed soon. I knew I had an hour but it annoyed me as this is my house! I ran her and dad around all day yesterday and didn't even get a thank you! Monday we get to go shopping again all day. I will survive this next week and a half! I will not let my frustration and stress take over. This is my chance to get healthy and no one's going to stop me. She's welcome to get on the elliptical. She's supposed to be doing exercises given to her by the dr and keeps saying she needs my help. How am I supposed to help? I'm not a dr and I don't know what the exercises are! Sometimes she acts so helpless!

Sorry to vent! And if she says one more time she wants to be here for Christmas I'm going to scream!!!!!! The week in Disney is our Christmas together this year. I want a quiet Christmas!!!! I deserve it!

Have a good day! I think I need another Reiki session! LOL!

TTFN 

Sorry that Tigger's grumpy this morning! RRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Dreamer24

Good morning everyone.  For the first time in nearly 2 weeks, it's not going to rain and I can go for a walk at lunch.  I'm so excited!  I'm finally feeling better and did a good work out yesterday.  

Have a great day!


----------



## my3princes

I finally have a day off!!  The only thing that I have to do is a telephone interview at 10 AM.  I think I need to start switch our summer wardrobe out for the winter things.  It is cold around here now.


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

I am up and more rested than previous mornings, but I know I still need more sleep. Maybe a nap today. Maybe.

I am registered to take the next round of tests to be certified in Mass. just before Thanksgiving. I have to study today. My goal for the day is to finish up pre-algebra. If only I could be that optimistic. Thats like another 100 pages of math practice problems. I also need to exercise today. So my plan is to reply to some posts, read the newspaper and plan out the next trip to the grocery store while eating breakfast, shower, study, eat lunch, study, study, and study. Ill exercise sometime after dinner.

I'll be back later to check in and answer the QOTD. Need to think about that one...or write out a book. 

Have a great day everyone! Take Taryns advice to heart: tomorrow is weigh-in day! 

CC



tigger813 said:


> Just finished 2.25 miles on the elliptical. Only exercise I've had today except for running around like a chicken with my head cut off, cooking supper, etc!



Sounds like great exercise to me!  I think it was jennz who once posted that she burned over 300+ calories just walking around one store. 



cruisindisney said:


> Everything went well at the second mammogram.  I saw why they brought me back in.  There was definately a cluster of stuff.  Turned out to be fluid build up in a duct that was looking like a nodule.  They did more scans and then did an ultrasound to make sure.  I think I might be the queen of close calls lately.  CRAZY!!



 Thats wonderful news! So excited for you!



tigger813 said:


> Forgot to mention my Disney purchase I made today. At KMart they have plastic light up jack-o-lanterns! The cut out face I bought was Tigger!!!!
> They also have a Mickey Mouse and Tinkerbell one! I plan to go over there again this week to get at least Mickey and maybe Tink as well. They are really cool! They are on sale this week for $7.49 and you get 5x reward points!



Too bad we dont have a Kmart. I know my sister would love a Mickey Mouse one! 



JOANNEL said:


> Thanks to everyone for the extra prayers. They almost lost her yesterday.....But today she seems stable so all the prayers from around the world are helping. I just can;t image what her Mom and Dad are going through!!



 to you and your family and her family. I cannot stop thinking about her.



my3princes said:


> I hope you get the job CC



Thanks! Same to you! 



50sjayne said:


> Well. Tomorrow I'm gonna go through my Halloween clothing and try on the costume. That should be good motivation again. Need to start the actual cleaning part too ugh. Gotta clean the fridge out too. The more moving the better.



You really love Halloween!  My idea of a costume is wearing a witchs hat and all black. Or, all back and a cats tail. 



flipflopmom said:


> There's a line from Almost There from Princess and the Frog that I love...
> 
> _"This ole' town can slow you down, with people taking the easy way.  I know exactly where I'm going, getting closer and closer every day, and I'm Almost There, almost there.  People round here thing I'm crazy, but I don't care.  Trials and tribulations, you know I've had my share, but there ain't nothing gonna stop me now because I'm almost there."  _



 I love this!



flipflopmom said:


> Good luck!  Very part time?  That should leave plenty of time for BL!



 Thanks!



flipflopmom said:


> I am going to be nuts!  I got so frustrated yesterday, I told the principal that if I got one more email with more extra stuff to do, I was walking out the door.  It's ridiculous.  I need to be w/ my kids, getting them in a routine.



 ITA! My students had to use a math computer program one year. We had so many professional development days, so many students receiving related services, and so much other mandated instruction that we could only fit computer lab time in once every other week. Then, I sat there and cringed because our kids with disabilities had no idea what to do, let alone being developmentally ready for the math. But, I was told to bite my tongue. So, what Im saying is I feel you. And, I admire your ability to stand up for your students and yourself! 



tigger813 said:


> I will not let my frustration and stress take over. This is my chance to get healthy and no one's going to stop me.



 Hope today is a better day!


----------



## my3princes

I'm working on planning a birthday party for my soon to be 8 and 13 year olds.  I'm going to do it together, but have activities to keep their friends in 2 groups.  We've decided to do it the weekend after Halloween.  The kids have picked a Pirate theme and we will ask the guests to dress as pirates.  I've started gathering decorations and I'm praying the weather is nice.  I'll try to turn the deck into a pirate ship.  For activities I want to have a treasure hunt for each group.  The older kids I want to send on a quest, giving a clue that will lead them to a piece of a treasure map, an item they'll need for the next part of the quest and the next clue.  For example I may give them so many paces from a point which will take them to the mailbox.  There they'll find a map piece and a pair of binoculars.  The next clue will have them use the binoculars to spot something that will be the location of the next clue.  I'll use a compass, shovel, etc.  I think I have that age group figured out.  This will be too difficult for the younger group so I need activities that they can do to earn a map piece.  I need your ideas as to activities for 7 and 8 year olds to do that will seem pirate related, take time and be fun.  Both groups will end up with a treasure map that they will have to put together then figure out where the hidden treasure is.  The boys each have a Disney carry on bag that is shaped like a treasure chest so I will load those with party favors and that will be the treasure at the end.  So help me out with activities and pirate party foods...Please.


----------



## cclovesdis

my3princes said:


> I'm working on planning a birthday party for my soon to be 8 and 13 year olds.  I'm going to do it together, but have activities to keep their friends in 2 groups.  We've decided to do it the weekend after Halloween.  The kids have picked a Pirate theme and we will ask the guests to dress as pirates.  I've started gathering decorations and I'm praying the weather is nice.  I'll try to turn the deck into a pirate ship.  For activities I want to have a treasure hunt for each group.  The older kids I want to send on a quest, giving a clue that will lead them to a piece of a treasure map, an item they'll need for the next part of the quest and the next clue.  For example I may give them so many paces from a point which will take them to the mailbox.  There they'll find a map piece and a pair of binoculars.  The next clue will have them use the binoculars to spot something that will be the location of the next clue.  I'll use a compass, shovel, etc.  I think I have that age group figured out.  This will be too difficult for the younger group so I need activities that they can do to earn a map piece.  I need your ideas as to activities for 7 and 8 year olds to do that will seem pirate related, take time and be fun.  Both groups will end up with a treasure map that they will have to put together then figure out where the hidden treasure is.  The boys each have a Disney carry on bag that is shaped like a treasure chest so I will load those with party favors and that will be the treasure at the end.  So help me out with activities and pirate party foods...Please.



What a great idea! I do not consider myself creative, but I remembered seeing something in Disney's Family Fun magazine. The website is great. Hope this link works.

http://familyfun.go.com/parties/parties-by-theme/pirate-parties/pirate-party-704668/

Also, Oriental Trading company has a huge pirate line perfect for favors and often decorations. If you sign up for their e-mails, you might be able to get a discount or free shipping.

Good luck!


----------



## tigger813

my3princes said:


> I'm working on planning a birthday party for my soon to be 8 and 13 year olds.  I'm going to do it together, but have activities to keep their friends in 2 groups.  We've decided to do it the weekend after Halloween.  The kids have picked a Pirate theme and we will ask the guests to dress as pirates.  I've started gathering decorations and I'm praying the weather is nice.  I'll try to turn the deck into a pirate ship.  For activities I want to have a treasure hunt for each group.  The older kids I want to send on a quest, giving a clue that will lead them to a piece of a treasure map, an item they'll need for the next part of the quest and the next clue.  For example I may give them so many paces from a point which will take them to the mailbox.  There they'll find a map piece and a pair of binoculars.  The next clue will have them use the binoculars to spot something that will be the location of the next clue.  I'll use a compass, shovel, etc.  I think I have that age group figured out.  This will be too difficult for the younger group so I need activities that they can do to earn a map piece.  I need your ideas as to activities for 7 and 8 year olds to do that will seem pirate related, take time and be fun.  Both groups will end up with a treasure map that they will have to put together then figure out where the hidden treasure is.  The boys each have a Disney carry on bag that is shaped like a treasure chest so I will load those with party favors and that will be the treasure at the end.  So help me out with activities and pirate party foods...Please.



Check out Oriental Trading Co. My friend did a Pirate themed party a few years back for her two boys. I don't remember the activities but I know they have stuff and it's not too expensive. Don't forget to have some Pirate booty at the party!

At work waiting for my client. Then going to run some errands and have a healthy lunch. Up slightly from Friday still. I think it's the stress. I will get 1 or 2 workouts in later. And maybe do the weight loss yoga DVD. Drinking a large cup of hot tea and my water so I should be good at least early today. 

I think I better make myself a list of what needs to get done today so I don't forget anything.

Have a great Thursday! The weekend's almost here!


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone. I'm sorry I haven't made the time to catch up with everyone.  I am feeling really terrible about that but feel like all I can handle right now is mostly lurking.  

I am so down in the dumps today that I can't even stand to be around myself.  I have been so darn "good" and had a stinkin' .2 loss this morning at my WW weigh in.  I can't even describe how devastated I felt when I opened my booklet and saw "-.2".  But, fortunately or unfortunately, at least I know I don't have to describe it here -- I think many of you understand.  

Sadly, all I could think of was that I worked out 4x this week including a 4.3 mile walk (yes, I know I could have added more workouts but I am so wiped out that I just couldn't and it kills me that my friend has lost 70 pounds without ever exercising 5 minutes in that entire time. It's true.  She is the first to admit it.  It stinks.) 

 I didn't eat any junk food at all whatsoever this week.  At all.  Every stinkin' bite I put in my mouth was weighed or portioned and journaled.  I turned down so many delicious foods I would have loved to have.  

Even all those really hungry days I had this week, I was so vigilant about not giving in, choosing snacks that were healthy and that were fuel for my body and not junk.   It's just so hard to keep doing this.  

It's days like this when you just want to throw in the towel.  I almost didn't stay for my meeting.  I just feel like "what's the use?" though I'm the first one to say that the healthier living is the benefit in and of itself regardless of the scale.  Yes, I know all the right answers. Today I'm not feeling it. Not a bit.


----------



## MelanieC

keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm sorry I haven't made the time to catch up with everyone.  I am feeling really terrible about that but feel like all I can handle right now is mostly lurking.
> 
> I am so down in the dumps today that I can't even stand to be around myself.  I have been so darn "good" and had a stinkin' .2 loss this morning at my WW weigh in.  I can't even describe how devastated I felt when I opened my booklet and saw "-.2".  But, fortunately or unfortunately, at least I know I don't have to describe it here -- I think many of you understand.
> 
> Sadly, all I could think of was that I worked out 4x this week including a 4.3 mile walk (yes, I know I could have added more workouts but I am so wiped out that I just couldn't and it kills me that my friend has lost 70 pounds without ever exercising 5 minutes in that entire time. It's true.  She is the first to admit it.  It stinks.)
> 
> I didn't eat any junk food at all whatsoever this week.  At all.  Every stinkin' bite I put in my mouth was weighed or portioned and journaled.  I turned down so many delicious foods I would have loved to have.
> 
> Even all those really hungry days I had this week, I was so vigilant about not giving in, choosing snacks that were healthy and that were fuel for my body and not junk.   It's just so hard to keep doing this.
> 
> It's days like this when you just want to throw in the towel.  I almost didn't stay for my meeting.  I just feel like "what's the use?" though I'm the first one to say that the healthier living is the benefit in and of itself regardless of the scale.  Yes, I know all the right answers. Today I'm not feeling it. Not a bit.



((HUGS))  

Hang in there.  Just take it one minute at a time and remember that this is just one week.  Next week you may be on cloud nine with a huge loss.  Sometimes our bodies are like that.  I know it's tough when the scale doesn't reflect the work we did.


----------



## SettinSail

jbm02 said:


> Joannel and Shawn, I loved Germany!!  I did an exchange program in high school to Geislingen (not too far from Stuttgart) and am still in close contact with my exchange partner and her family.  She now lives is Laupheim.  As a language major I was able to do a year aborad during college and was at the Universite de Fribourg, in Fribourg, Switzerland.  It was an amazing year - and not the least of which was that my grandfather came to visit me 3x and we travelled to Germany, Austria, Hungary and Italy together to visit/meet relatives.  I've been back by myself thanks to military trips but am looking forward to taking my family with me someday...
> Shawn, don't miss the Christkindl markets if you can make it there.  And my favorite city in all of Europe is Salzburg...QUOTE]
> 
> Love the Christkindlmärkte, we have been to many and Love Salzburg as well   There are many many wonderful things to see and do in Europe.  Just the day to day living when son at school and hubby at work gets hard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a world traveler!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I do love to travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOANNEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so welcome, we enjoyed our 25 years.
> 
> My ds worked that bazzar, he was cooking corn dogs on Sunday!! We talked for 30 minutes as he walked around the bazzar looking at everything. He only bought a wine rack and kept the rest in his pocket.
> 
> Enjoy your traveling, we tried to get back over for our last assignment but it didn't happen.QUOTE]
> 
> Wow, what a small world!  There was an organization there selling KK doughnuts, they were $12 for a dozen.  I did treat myself to one and they warmed it in the microwave for me  Since it was for charity, the calories did not matter
> 
> 
> 
> flipflopmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you came out of lurkdome!  You are doing GREAT!!!  Yeah, I have a whole BL world going on around in my head, too.  CRAZY!  Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> What a great idea! I do not consider myself creative, but I remembered seeing something in Disney's Family Fun magazine. The website is great. Hope this link works.
> 
> http://familyfun.go.com/parties/parties-by-theme/pirate-parties/pirate-party-704668/
> 
> Also, Oriental Trading company has a huge pirate line perfect for favors and often decorations. If you sign up for their e-mails, you might be able to get a discount or free shipping.
> 
> Good luck!



I've already placed my order to Oriental Trading.  I ordered the invites in a bottle, metal pirate rings, pirate assortment novelties, necklaces, bubble gum coins.  I've got the booty coming for the treasure chests.  I love that site and I do get free shipping.  I often order craft kits for school projects when I'm the room parent du jour.  I did not see any pirate games or activities there, but I will check out the link you posted.  Thanks (you too tigger)


Keenercam

I'm glad that you came here to vent.  Let me start by saying your friend that lost 70 lbs without exercise will eventually realize that it won't work forever.  I have to imagine that her pre diet food intake was horrible and just eating healthy was enough for her.  I know that I lost 50 lbs in 4 months in 2003 by going on Atkins.  I never exercised, but I did give up all the junk food, soda, carbs etc.  I quickly learned that I could not stick to that diet for long and there was no way for me to maintain afterwards.  That's when I turned to weight watchers.  Initially I could lose weight by just eating right and sticking to my points, but as I age I can definitely see that I have to incorporate exercise to have any hope of losing.  Now that I've got that out of the way, let's talk about you.  You are doing everything right.  Hooray.  Sometimes our bodies will hold weight while something else is happening.  You may notice a dramatic loss in inches over these few weeks.  Wouldn't it be amazing to drop a dress size without losing a pound?  I've seen it happen.  Maybe you've got something hormonal happening and you'll see a great loss next week.  Maybe you've hit a plateau and it will take a while to get past it.  All these things are reasonable explanations.  The point is, stick to what you are doing, you have past results that prove that it works.  You are a strong woman, a beautiful woman and you will get through today, and the next...stay strong and vent away (by the way I'm hoping you report a big loss in inches )


----------



## my3princes

The telephone interview went well.  I had done a bit of research on the company and have been paying attention to current events as far as solar, nuclear and fossil fuel energies go.  The interview lasted 40 minutes.  She liked me and has invited me to an in person interview sometime next week.  She'll get back to me with day and time by tomorrow afternoon.  The position itself seems boring, but I can see room for advancement especially as we see solar energy becoming affordable to everyday people and not just the wealthy.  I think I could move my way up over time.  The job yesterday doesn't leave much if any room for advancement so that needs to be a consideration if it is offered.  It would be more exciting in the here and now though


----------



## Connie96

brinalyn530 said:


> Gosh, Connie, have you been sitting here with me all week? Maybe we were separated at birth or something  ?



You know, I’m starting to think it’s the change in weather. For as much as we were all looking forward to Fall, I think it threw some of us for a loop. 

Good luck developing and implementing your plan. I hope you love your trainer and you get amazing workouts! New DVDs are usually good for a kick-start. I hope you like them. 



brinalyn530 said:


> I will resume my workouts and step up my running to prepare for the 10k I’m going to be running on Halloween. I can do this, I know I can because I’ve done it before (except for the 10k part ). I just need to get my head on straight and do it  . There, I said it, so shall it be  !



I’m so excited about your 10K. You’re gonna be SOOOOO proud of yourself and it’s gonna be AWESOME!



my3princes said:


> I think the interview went really well, it lasted 2 hours and was actually more comfortable conversation then uncomfortable questions.  I think it could be a good fit for the company and myself.



Sounds great, Deb! Good luck on your Thursday interview, too. 



50sjayne said:


> I am in such a hurry right now..but a quick scan of your post brought tears to my eyes. Everyone struggles. Yesterday I ate almost a whole box of wheat thins for 'lunch' and 'dinner'with hummus and laughing cow cheese. Because of my weight gain this week I think I was overdoing it and just--got hungry.



I don’t know why we lose our minds sometimes, but it sure does happen!



keenercam said:


> The good news is that he is wholly supportive of my goal of walking the 1/2 marathon in January and will do all he can to facilitate that.    (I was so afraid he was going to say "no how no way".



That is SO awesome! I’m glad you have that goal to motivate you thru the slow progression of PT.



jbm02 said:


> Connie, that's exactly where I was last challenge.  It was frustrating as heck because I just couldn't get it in gear.  This challenge has been better but SLOW.  But then again, if I wasn't thinking about it and trying, I'd be moving in the other - wrong! - direction!!!  LOL.  One of my friends put it in great perspective for me: even if I lose only 1 pound per month, by this time next year I'd still be 12 pounds less than I am now!  As Dory says: "...just keep swimming, swimming, swimming...."



It is impossibly frustrating – when you KNOW what to do but keep talking yourself out of it. It’s like you can actually see the little angel and little devil sitting on either shoulder just shouting it out. I think my angel was asleep for a couple of weeks and my devil was doing all the talking. But, in the long run, I guess as long as the “angel” wins more often than the “devil” does, we’ll eventually get there. In the past, I’ve always set my goal at 2.5 pounds per month. It doesn’t seem like much, but it adds up to 30 pounds over a year. So, when I stick to this plan, I don’t get overly aggressive. On the other hand, I’ve caught myself slacking all month and then trying to lose it all in the last 3 days… 



jbm02 said:


> My very first half marathon is on Sunday.  I'm kind of a basket case.  I think JenA is ready to shoot me because I have been so insecure about it.  I never realized it before but I am kind of competitive.  And also in the race are 3 guys I work with (all over 6 ft - why is that important? - because one of their strides is about 3 of mine!! LOL), my 5'9 super svelte SIL, as well as a former rival from HS who I haven't seen in 4 years (I read her name on the list of participants on the website...)  So I am trying to remember that the race is for ME - and not to compare myself to THEM.  But it's hard.



That is hard. I am competitive in a lot of ways, but athletics is not one of them. Running was something I started as an adult. I was 100% anti-athletic in HS, so if anyone I used to know showed up I’d have already “won” by shocking the heck out of them. I have a friend here at the office who has skipped a couple of local 5Ks (“overslept”?) because she didn’t want me to beat her. She was a competitive athlete when she was younger and she knows that I wasn’t – I’m just “recreational”, I guess – so she even told me that she was afraid that she couldn’t beat my time even though she “should”. She’s also about 5 years younger than me, so I think that plays into her thought process also. If I just made her sound nuts, I didn’t mean to. The whole conversation was actually really funny. 



jbm02 said:


> Pam, I would offer to work out with her/him.  That's what happened to me at work.  I started skipping 1 day, then 2 days, then 3 days of workouts a week, etc.  Finally, my friend Kevin kind of insisted I join him in the gym and from then on, every time he went down he would stop at my office and convince me that I should go too.  Pretty soon I was back to my regular gym schedule.  He just retired last week and I am goin to miss him so much!!



What a great friend! I don’t even know Kevin and I miss him too! 



pjlla said:


> *Thursday's QOTD:  In addition to getting healthier with your eating and exercise, are there any other areas of your life that you are trying to to get healthier with?*



I’m just trying to stay on top of things a little better. Improve my mental health by not getting so far behind.



pjlla said:


> While all of these things are "green" they are also much healthier for me and my family.



Isn’t it funny how the “green” movement was made out to be a bunch of nut job hippies? When you really start to think about it, if you take the initiative to take care of YOURSELF, the benefits extend to your family, and ultimately, the planet. Organic food is better for your body. Avoiding toxins is better for your body. I don’t believe it's right to steal someone’s land to protect some random rat but, in most ways, just taking the steps not to pollute your body and your house, will automatically make you Earth-friendly.

And, those reusable grocery bags… OMG! I highly recommend them for the simple fact that they hold SO much more and you can unload the car in much fewer trips. I say go “green” for YOURSELF!



cclovesdis said:


> *Connie*: Glad you are having a good day!


It turned out to be a VERY good day.



tigger813 said:


> Just finished 2.25 miles on the elliptical. Only exercise I've had today except for running around like a chicken with my head cut off, cooking supper, etc!



All exercise always counts. 



cruisindisney said:


> Everything went well at the second mammogram.  I saw why they brought me back in.  There was definately a cluster of stuff.  Turned out to be fluid build up in a duct that was looking like a nodule.  They did more scans and then did an ultrasound to make sure.  I think I might be the queen of close calls lately.  CRAZY!!



That’s wonderful news. I’m so relieved for you.



50sjayne said:


> Well. Tomorrow I'm gonna go through my Halloween clothing and try on the costume. That should be good motivation again.



I haven’t worn a costume since the last time I trick-or-treated – middle school? Maybe a high school party or something?? Maybe someday I’ll do the costume thing again. Have fun!!



flipflopmom said:


> I read once, actually several times, for maximum calorie burn not to eat for 2 hours after a workout, that your body will continue to burn for 2 hours, unless you put new food in it, which it will start burning.  So I make it a rule not to have my Kashi bar breakfast for 2 hours after a run, usually around 9am.  Well, yesterday at school was so crazy, I realized at 10:30 I hadn't eaten yet.  Ate my bar, then drank my protein shake at lunch at 11:15.



The book I read actually said that you SHOULD eat PROTEIN within two hours of a workout to get maximum after-burn, but definitely avoid sugar during that 2 hours.  (Not that you asked, but I’d eat the Kashi bar BEFORE the run and a string cheese or protein shake after, if it were me…)



tigger813 said:


> Sorry that Tigger's grumpy this morning! RRRRRR!!!!!



I would be grumpy too, if I was in your spot.



Dreamer24 said:


> Good morning everyone.  For the first time in nearly 2 weeks, it's not going to rain and I can go for a walk at lunch.  I'm so excited!  I'm finally feeling better and did a good work out yesterday.



 for good weather! Enjoy your walk! 



my3princes said:


> I finally have a day off!!  The only thing that I have to do is a telephone interview at 10 AM.  I think I need to start switch our summer wardrobe out for the winter things.  It is cold around here now.



 for a day off!!



cclovesdis said:


> I am up and more rested than previous mornings, but I know I still need more sleep. Maybe a nap today. Maybe.
> 
> I am registered to take the next round of tests to be certified in Mass. just before Thanksgiving. I have to study today. My goal for the day is to finish up pre-algebra. If only I could be that optimistic. That’s like another 100 pages of math practice problems. I also need to exercise today. So my plan is to reply to some posts, read the newspaper and plan out the next trip to the grocery store while eating breakfast, shower, study, eat lunch, study, study, and study. I’ll exercise sometime after dinner.



Good luck with all your studying and testing and I hope your able to get some good sleep soon.



my3princes said:


> I'm working on planning a birthday party for my soon to be 8 and 13 year olds



That all sounds SO cool! I think I want you to plan MY next bday party!!

I don’t have any ideas right now, but I will try to think about it. (No promises that I’ll come up with anything, but I will think about it.)



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm sorry I haven't made the time to catch up with everyone.  I am feeling really terrible about that but feel like all I can handle right now is mostly lurking.
> 
> I am so down in the dumps today that I can't even stand to be around myself.  I have been so darn "good" and had a stinkin' .2 loss this morning at my WW weigh in.  I can't even describe how devastated I felt when I opened my booklet and saw "-.2".  But, fortunately or unfortunately, at least I know I don't have to describe it here -- I think many of you understand.
> 
> Sadly, all I could think of was that I worked out 4x this week including a 4.3 mile walk (yes, I know I could have added more workouts but I am so wiped out that I just couldn't and it kills me that my friend has lost 70 pounds without ever exercising 5 minutes in that entire time. It's true.  She is the first to admit it.  It stinks.)
> 
> I didn't eat any junk food at all whatsoever this week.  At all.  Every stinkin' bite I put in my mouth was weighed or portioned and journaled.  I turned down so many delicious foods I would have loved to have.
> 
> Even all those really hungry days I had this week, I was so vigilant about not giving in, choosing snacks that were healthy and that were fuel for my body and not junk.   It's just so hard to keep doing this.
> 
> It's days like this when you just want to throw in the towel.  I almost didn't stay for my meeting.  I just feel like "what's the use?" though I'm the first one to say that the healthier living is the benefit in and of itself regardless of the scale.  Yes, I know all the right answers. Today I'm not feeling it. Not a bit.



Cam. I SO totally understand how you feel. I don’t know whether to say “you’re doing great, just stick with it” or “go ahead and splurge a little at lunch today”.  It is entirely possible that your body needs a bigger meal today or that you need a little extra fat to let your body know it’s not starving. Not as a permanent solution, but to give your body what it’s asking for, so you can continue with your plan without the constant battle. (Assuming, of course, that it’s your body asking for it and not your emotions or stressors.) Even if you do choose to “splurge a little”, the “stick with it” plan immediately follows. I’m sorry it’s hard right now. 


~~~ I was able to achieve my one good day. I did my weight-lifting and stretching last night and I ate on plan all day. I didn't manage to get to bed "on time" last night, so I'm tired, but other than that... I feel GOOD.

I think I'm gonna be taking the "one day at a time" method to heart for a while. No life-long plan to intimidate me. Just do it right TODAY. I can do ONE day.


----------



## lisah0711

Fly by post here!  

Thank you for so much, pjlla, for being our coach this week.   And a big BL welcome to our coach starting tomorrow, MelanieC!  We couldn't do a BL challenge without all our wonderful coaches.

 to our newest member, jayna22!  

 to everyone who needs them and to the rest of you even if you don't!  

Please don't forget to PM those weights to LuvBaloo and HH points to jenanderson tomorrow.  We have to wait one more week to send our WIN! measurements.

I will be back sometime on Monday.  Posting from my iPhone doesn't work too well.


----------



## cclovesdis

I've had a very productive day so far. I did a lot of studying. No, not 100 pages, but enough for one day. I'll finish up this section on integers tomorrow. I am really struggling with this one type of problem. Could someone please explain to me why I need to know how to solve for -6850+ 3058? I don't remember every learning this in school.  I have no problem with -5+3, but more than 3-digits completely throws me. Oh well. If that's the only thing I don't know, I'll be fine for the test. 

The grocery list is made. It is so much easier when we go to Big Y. You can click on the item from the online circular and it automatically addds it to my list. You can add your own items as well. Then, I just e-mail it to my parents' account, and then can print it out and be good to go. I do have access to their e-mail so, I'll probably print it for them because it'll be even easier if I add extra details in pen (aka: coupons ).

Replies in next post due to smiley use...


----------



## cclovesdis

Dreamer24 said:


> For the first time in nearly 2 weeks, it's not going to rain and I can go for a walk at lunch.  I'm so excited!  I'm finally feeling better and did a good work out yesterday.



 Its about 50/50 cloudy/sunny here. Ill take it! No down pouring=good day! 



my3princes said:


> I finally have a day off!!



 I thought I missed something. 

 *Tracey*.

*Cam*:  to you too. First of all, getting in 4 workouts is big!  Dont sell yourself so short. You are exercising to your max. You ate beautifully.  I understand what you are saying though. Remember, you are so much healthier by eating the good, whole foods. Someone mentioned adding in a bit more fat. One thing that works for me is eating Spanish olives. I thought these were recommended in the South Beach Diet when I tried that over the summer, but now Im not so sure. Anyway, those work much better for me as a source of fat than olive oil, canola oil, etc. I cut them into quarters and add them to a salad or sometimes just eat them whole. They do have much more sodium in them compared to olive oil, but that hasnt been a problem so far. And, like Jude said, its a loss and over time, it really adds up. 

You are an awesome mother, wife, and friend. You have offered us so much support. I cant tell you how much support you have offered me. You are an inspiration to me and I hope to those who attend your WW meetings. Im sure very few of them could say that they weighed, portioned, journaled, exercised, and resisted junk food the entire week. And, I dont know anyone who has pushed themselves so hard when it comes to exercising. 

And-you know the whoosh is coming and Im sure Deb is right: youve lost some inches. 



SettinSail said:


> Wow, what a small world!  There was an organization there selling KK doughnuts, they were $12 for a dozen.  I did treat myself to one and they warmed it in the microwave for me  Since it was for charity, the calories did not matter



Those things are addicting. I am so glad we dont have a KK around me. 

*Deb*: Your DSs are going to have a great party! Bubble gum coins sound really cool. I didnt see those when I looked. Ill look around for another website. There were a few I used when I was teaching that might have something. 

 on the interview! 



Connie96 said:


> You know, Im starting to think its the change in weather. For as much as we were all looking forward to Fall, I think it threw some of us for a loop.
> 
> *Heck, I was so afraid of it, I fractured a bone the day before it started. I guess my body wanted me to sit the season out.*
> 
> *(Thats so not what happened, but the point is I think you 100% on about this! )*
> 
> And, those reusable grocery bags OMG! I highly recommend them for the simple fact that they hold SO much more and you can unload the car in much fewer trips.
> 
> *Those things are amazing inventions. We can come home with 20 plastic bags or 5 reusable bags. I dont understand why 2 bags of deli meat (already in their own bags) need 1 plastic bag.*
> 
> It turned out to be a VERY good day.
> 
> * for a great day!*
> 
> Good luck with all your studying and testing and I hope your able to get some good sleep soon.
> 
> *Thanks!*
> 
> ~~~ I was able to achieve my one good day. I did my weight-lifting and stretching last night and I ate on plan all day. I didn't manage to get to bed "on time" last night, so I'm tired, but other than that... I feel GOOD.
> 
> I think I'm gonna be taking the "one day at a time" method to heart for a while. No life-long plan to intimidate me. Just do it right TODAY. I can do ONE day.



Honestly, as much as I say I plan ahead, thats what I end up doing. And, it works, it really works. 

*Lisa*: Enjoy your trip!

 jayna22!


----------



## tggrrstarr

cclovesdis said:


> *tggrrstarr*: So jealous that you find journaling easy! I know the points for just about everything, but never want to go online and actually journal. Thanks for the inspiration to do that today!



Honestly, the only reason why it is so easy is because I use an app on my ipod touch, and I am lucky enough to be able to keep my ipod in my pocket while I am at work.  That thing goes everywhere I go!  I only wish it was an ipone.  (hint, hint Verizon!)



cclovesdis said:


> Ding-dong! Your personal guide has just woken you up and has great news. Your chartered plane is here to take you on an all-expense paid "health" vacation for the next week. Where are you going? What are you doing? It's all up to you!
> 
> Now, this vacation comes with a few pieces of information:
> 1) It includes a nanny/caregiver, etc. so that you can go alone if you so choose.
> 2) If there is one thing I am learning, health is relative. Hence, the quotation marks.


I would choose a cruise.  Disney or otherwise.  All inclusive is good.  I can eat whatever I want, I'd actually relax, sit by the pool, sleep in and have multiple spa days.  My vacations are usually always go, go go.  This would be a nice change.



pjlla said:


> In an attempt to continue to learn more about health and nutrition and maintaining a healthy weight, I am reading many different "mainstream" _diet_ books.... just to get an idea of what types of "plans" are floating around out there in the general public.  Cleansing diets (and/or colon cleansing) is mentioned in MANY of them.  Sometimes it just seems whack-o, but other times it makes me stop and think... so for today...
> 
> *What do you think of "cleansing" diets?  Have you ever attempted one?  How did you feel when it was done?*



Never tried one, I don't know much about them, but they seem alot like a crazy fad to me.  



pjlla said:


> Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> 
> *How do you handle it when people comment on your "diet foods"?  Do you just ignore them?  Do you just gently remind them that it isn't about a "DIET" but about a healthier lifestyle?  Or do you give it to them, both barrels??? *
> 
> TTYL.....................P



This diet thing is still relatively new to me, I really haven't encountered this yet.  I think I would just remind them how eating these foods have enabled me to lose XX many pounds in a short period of time.  



pjlla said:


> *Here's the scenario..... you have a good friend who has lost a good bit of weight (let's say more than 50 pounds), but is struggling to maintain/finish her/his weight loss.  She/he is close to goal or at goal, but is losing her/his momentum and motivation.  She/he has skipped a few scheduled workouts/runs and been yo-yoing the same 5 pounds for a few weeks now.  She/he comes to you for advise. What would you say to her/him? *


Hmmm, not sure.  I would remind them of how effective the original exercise routine was in the beginning and how the same intensity might be the right push for those last few.



pjlla said:


> *Thursday's QOTD:  In addition to getting healthier with your eating and exercise, are there any other areas of your life that you are trying to to get healthier with?*



My focus is so heavy on my diet and exercise, I really can't think of any other area to get healthier with right now.  

Wow, I think I might be caught up!  (on QOTD, I am still two pages behind reading)  
I am hoping for great results tomorrow, I need to lose less than a pound more to hit my 30 pound mark.  Fingers crossed.  I am back on track this week with P90x and I am trying to take my walks earlier on the days I work late (like tonight).  So far its working out pretty good.  I was hungry for a bed time snack last night and I chose a bowl of cereal over a WW ice cream bar.  I bought my husband a bag of kit kats today and was craving one, so I ate half of one (35 cal).  It seems to be getting easier to make the right choices.


----------



## brinalyn530

Pamela  Thank you ! What I came up with last night was basically a get my butt in gear weekend plan :
       - Im going to start the laundry this evening, hopefully get two loads done depending on how long the fitness assessment takes. 
       - Do some more laundry tomorrow night after the birthday dinner for my brother, Ill probably only get one load done since itll be late and I want to get an early start on Saturday.
       - Finish up the laundry on Saturday while Im cleaning the upstairs before DSs baseball game.
       - After the game, come home and clean the main floor (I may even break down and ask my mom to clean the basement for me while Im working on the main floor  she has offered, and I think its time to just get over myself and accept the help)
       - Sunday Ill clean the basement if my mom didnt already, wash the bed linens, put the heavy comforters/blankets on for the cold nights coming, and go to the grocery store. I will also get the bills paid for next week. 
Unfortunately this plan eliminates my planned run for Saturday  but I can always hope to finish ahead of schedule and go out Sunday afternoon. Ill keep that in mind as I'm cleaning - maybe it'll help me go faster  . I still have to do the grocery list for Sunday and meal plans for at least the next few weeks, but first I have to finalize the workout schedule around the trainer, which I should be able to do tonight. Once I get the workout schedule done, Ill be able to layer it over the baseball schedule and figure out the meal plan. Then I can do the grocery list. 

Then it really is just up to me to not get lazy or overscheduled and just stick to the plans  laundry/cleaning, workouts, and meals. 

Jude  It was really hard for me to stop comparing myself to everyone lined up for the 5k I ran last month, I think it took some of the enjoyment out of it for me honestly. Just concentrate on doing your best and have fun! Im sure youll do great  !

CC  Glad to hear your interview went well, good luck! And thanks ! It really feels like I expend more energy on just keeping warm in the office than I do on actual work sometimes. I broke down yesterday and asked for a heater for my office, I just couldnt take it anymore. They had taken the old one because it didnt meet OSHA standards, so we did some research and found some new models that met the standards and a brand spanking new heater is now on order for me   I cant believe Im so excited about a heater  ! Good luck with your studying and testing, and sleeping!



flipflopmom said:


> There's a line from Almost There from Princess and the Frog that I love...
> 
> _"This ole' town can slow you down, with people taking the easy way.  I know exactly where I'm going, getting closer and closer every day, and I'm Almost There, almost there.  People round here thing I'm crazy, but I don't care.  Trials and tribulations, you know I've had my share, but there ain't nothing gonna stop me now because I'm almost there."  _
> 
> I sing this as I'm running, it's on my playlist, because it reminds me how far I've come, how hard I've worked, and how close that finish line is.
> ...
> Glad you came up with a plan, Bree.  I've missed you, although I haven't been around as much as I would like this last week or so either.  If you are like me, which I kinda think you are,  once you get in a run, get your house a bit more organized, you feel like a new woman!


I keep forgetting how much I really liked that movie  Ill have to watch it again soon, maybe as my reward for getting all my stuff done and getting a run in this weekend! DS did not like Princess and the Frog AT ALL, I cant even bribe him to watch it again with me, so it will truly be me time when I do watch it again  I really cant think of a better reward! Thanks so much Taryn  ! Now that I have my mini plan, I feel a little better already! I hope your day goes quickly and you get to eat good stuff at regular intervals today! (I also read that you should have some protein after a workout, a few sources have actually mentioned having a cup of lowfat chocolate milk right after )

Tracey  Deep breaths  !

Dani  Yay for finally good weather!

Cruisindisney  Yay for the good news on the mammo!

Cam  It seems a lot of us are in the same boat lately. Sorry you are feeling down, I hope you can find something to improve your mood soon  !

Connie  Thank you so much  ! And I think youre right about the changing weather  my body does not like the cold at all. I think it teamed up with my brain and they went on strike - thats why I was having so much trouble (and why I feel better today since its sunny and in the upper 60s instead of raining in the low 50s)! Yay for your good day and heres hoping you get some good rest tonight!  

Lisa  Have a great weekend!

Have a great, OP rest of the day everyone! 

Bree


----------



## JOANNEL

Cam- I feel your pain. This is getting old/ I feel like I have been dieting my whole life. Every day to the gym, watching every bite. Makes no sense, I too have a friend who lost alot wih out exercising, but she has gained it all back. So that doesn;t work either!!

Shawn-I can't believe KK is in Germany too!!!! It's hard to only have one donut- so congrats!!!


----------



## keenercam

Thank you, everyone for your support and your encouragement and your sympathy/empathy.  See? I can whine to you guys and you know the right thing to say.    It really does help to know that others are working equally hard or harder at this and also periodically go through phases like this and come out of it okay.

So, I ate what I wanted for lunch and have to figure out how to count the points.  I have to admit I was tempted by the burgers and fries that smelled so decadent at the lunch place, but I had this:
roast beef & provolone on marble bread with lettuce, tomatoes & sweet peppers
            (3 + 2.5 + 3 +0 + 0 + 0 = 8.5 -- are you serious????   )
bag of reduced fat kettle chips (250 cals; 11 gms fat; 2 gms fiber = 6 pts. EEK!)

Yeah, I won't be doing that again.    Thank God dinner is chicken breast w/steamed veggies (3 pts).

I didn't even get one of the pumpkin spice muffins I brought to work.  They were all gone before lunch time, even though I brought more than 1 per person who is in today.  And the cream cheese frosting was very tempting but I didn't eat any and it is hiding in the fridge now, in the back, where I won't see it every time I put lemon juice in my water bottle.


----------



## cherry-pops

I'm having a bad week. I need huggles! 

Weigh-in tomorrow will be scary. I need to get out and do some exercise this weekend, I feel so down with no energy.


----------



## keenercam

cherry-pops said:


> I'm having a bad week. I need huggles!
> 
> Weigh-in tomorrow will be scary. I need to get out and do some exercise this weekend, I feel so down with no energy.



Sending you a hug, too, Cheryl.


----------



## tggrrstarr

keenercam said:


> Thank you, everyone for your support and your encouragement and your sympathy/empathy.  See? I can whine to you guys and you know the right thing to say.    It really does help to know that others are working equally hard or harder at this and also periodically go through phases like this and come out of it okay.
> 
> 
> I didn't even get one of the pumpkin spice muffins I brought to work.  They were all gone before lunch time, even though I brought more than 1 per person who is in today.  And the cream cheese frosting was very tempting but I didn't eat any and it is hiding in the fridge now, in the back, where I won't see it every time I put lemon juice in my water bottle.



I feel the same way all the time.  I keep having this every other week thing where I lose a bunch then almost nothing.  Even though I know its going to happen, I still get frustrated when it does, because I feel like I am doing everything right.  This week is a good week, so its easy to be positive and prepare myself for poor results next week, but I am sure you will hear me venting anyway when it happens!  Just keep venting whenever you need to, it really does help when you have the support that we have here!

Also, I know its not the same thing, but the starbucks near me has these pumpkin muffins with a cream cheese frosting down the center.  It takes all my willpower not to go buy one every day!


----------



## donac

Just a short note to say hello to everyone.  

 to everyone who needs them.  I know how everyone feels.  It seems like I have been dieting all my life too and it does wear you down.  I did get up and worked out before I left for school.

I especially want to thank 50sjanye for starting my morning out right by having me sing the Witch Doctor's song.  I loved Alvin and the Chipmunks as I was growing up.

Just getting ready for dinner.  Ds2 came home from college for the first time since Aug so we are just sitting here enjoying having him home for a couple of days. 

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

WORN OUT!  Home from conferences.  Don't have it in me to do much more than a few quick things from memory!

Bree - great plan, bet you'll get that run in.  Even if you don't you'll be moving!  Sophie watches princess and the frog every night while she is going to sleep.  We all have it memorized.  She runs around saying "I got voodoo I got doodoo".. Lovely...
CC - I don't understand math at all.  That's why I teach K.  
Deb- glad the interview went well.
Cam - so sorry, at least you didn't gain.  Last week I had the most OP week I'd had in a while, and gained 2 pounds.  We're in it for the long haul, hopefully it will all even out.  Sorry you didn't get a muffin!  
Connie- Hey!  One day at a time.  Definintely!

tggrrstarr - hope you get that clippie tomorrow!!!
Joannel, cherry-pops, and others - I hear your despair,  to you.  Hope things start looking up (or down!) for you soon!

Doubt I'll be back before the am.

Night all!
Taryn


----------



## my3princes

I was feeling creative today so I worked on Disney Christmas Ornaments.  One of the other threads that I subscribe to does a yearly ornament exchange.  I think this is our 5th year.  Great group of women that ended up on a thread because we all made t-shirts for our disney trips.  Some of us made computer designs, others sew or tye dye.  Anyway we exchange names and then exchange ornaments through the mail.  It's fun and each year I try to create an ornament.  Some years I've purchased a Disney ornament then made a non Disney one to include in the package.  This year I found Disney figurines locally and turned them into Christmas Ornaments with little screw eyes, ribbon, and Christmas embellishments.  It was kind of fun.  I think I'll make another batch for our Disney Tree.  Since I can't show them on my other thread as people will eventually end up with them...I thought I'd share here.  Hope no one minds me going a little off topic.  I can say that keeping busy with crafts kept me from mindlessly snacking 


































































So what do you think?


----------



## tigger813

No workouts except for the 3 massages I gave today. Been great with food and water all day. Tummy is grumbly though. Don't know why. Hopefully it won't effect weigh in tomorrow here or at the wellness center. 

I went to my meeting tonight after work. Had a piece of quiche for supper and resisted the apple pie mostly. I had the tiniest bit so I should be ok. 

Hoping to get some kind of workout in before weigh in. Maybe DD1 and I will walk down to the wellness center in the morning. That should help. I'll get up and try and do something before that as well. WC opens at 6:30. If DD1 misses the bus I will just drive her to school. I just need to get a workout in. I will have plenty of time to exercise this weekend with my parents gone and DH leaving early Sunday morning. Probably order pizza or subs for supper and I'll have my weekly drink tomorrow night.  I think we're going to the movies on Saturday. If we do I'll bring my Special K bars to eat instead of the popcorn.

I haven't had a soda in 3 days and I really don't even miss it! I guess it will be like alcohol and be just an occasional drink.

Watching Big Bang Theory now! So funny as usual! We'll watch CSI next and I will catch up on Grey's and Private Practice tomorrow hopefully while I do the elliptical. Heading to work for awhile in the morning and then coming home to get in some workouts and straighten my bedroom. I have clothes everywhere! I got some more workout shorts at KMart for $1.99 a pair today and a pair of pants for work. I bought two pairs but one of them ended up being the wrong size so I gave them to my mother. 

Have a great night. I need to do some crunches.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Today was a good day. I think Ill have a banana later. We were out of apples so I didnt get my morning fruit in today. I still have 4 points for the day, so Im good.

The only thing left for the day is my 20 minutes of exercising. During the dance class I took over the winter, we learned some upper body dance moves that kept you moving, but were relaxing. I think Ill try that tonight.

Have a great day tomorrow!  for weigh-in. Im excused again this week.

CC



tggrrstarr said:


> I am hoping for great results tomorrow, I need to lose less than a pound more to hit my 30 pound mark.  Fingers crossed.  I am back on track this week with P90x and I am trying to take my walks earlier on the days I work late (like tonight).  So far its working out pretty good.  I was hungry for a bed time snack last night and I chose a bowl of cereal over a WW ice cream bar.  I bought my husband a bag of kit kats today and was craving one, so I ate half of one (35 cal).  It seems to be getting easier to make the right choices.



 You are on a roll!

*Bree*: I love your plan!  Hope you are able to get in a run!  Thanks for the good wishes!  So glad work ordered you a heater! 

*Joanne*: 



keenercam said:


> So, I ate what I wanted for lunch and have to figure out how to count the points.  I have to admit I was tempted by the burgers and fries that smelled so decadent at the lunch place, but I had this:
> roast beef & provolone on marble bread with lettuce, tomatoes & sweet peppers
> (3 + 2.5 + 3 +0 + 0 + 0 = 8.5 -- are you serious????   )
> bag of reduced fat kettle chips (250 cals; 11 gms fat; 2 gms fiber = 6 pts. EEK!)
> 
> Yeah, I won't be doing that again.    Thank God dinner is chicken breast w/steamed veggies (3 pts).



It sounds to me like you made the best choice available.  Going out to eat is a common occurrence and you are proving that you can successfully continue with your healthy lifestyle while still enjoying time with others during a meal that you didnt prepare. You didnt order the burger or a side of fries. You considered your options and you did wonderfully! 



cherry-pops said:


> I'm having a bad week. I need huggles!
> 
> Weigh-in tomorrow will be scary. I need to get out and do some exercise this weekend, I feel so down with no energy.



 Start fresh right now. Check in with us often. Dont worry about replying, just let us know how you are doing. Im worried about you. 



tggrrstarr said:


> Just keep venting whenever you need to, it really does help when you have the support that we have here!



 We are always here to listen. I have no idea if Im losing weight or not this challenge, but I know that I am doing better than I would be because of the support. 

*Donac*: Enjoy your time with DS2! 



flipflopmom said:


> CC - I don't understand math at all.  That's why I teach K.



 Sophie is too cute! 



my3princes said:


> This year I found Disney figurines locally and turned them into Christmas Ornaments with little screw eyes, ribbon, and Christmas embellishments.  It was kind of fun.  I think I'll make another batch for our Disney Tree.
> 
> So what do you think?



I LOVE them! Wow!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Hi all

Home from Gettysburg.  Had a great time in spite of having quite a bit of wet weather. Of course when today is our last day its bright, sunny and warming up.  KOA was great.  Would definitely stay there again.  Did lots of walking and had lots of soda and bad for me foods.  Don't care what the scale says this weekend.  On vacation from work until Sunday, so I'm going to enjoy these last 2 days off, but will definitely get back on track with better eating.


----------



## donac

my3princes  Your ornaments are adorable.  everyone is better than the next.  Great job


----------



## tigger813

Well, bloated again without knowing why! As long as I have a loss this morning I will be fine. Going to jog to the wc with DD1. She wants to go this morning but she goes only if she walks or jogs with me. I will get in workouts later this morning after hanging at work for a bit. 

Really did not want to get up this morning. Looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow. We want to go see the Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole at some point tomorrow and maybe get the girls' Halloween costumes. 

I'll be up early Sunday since DH is heading to Orlando. I hope to go back to sleep after he leaves but not sure if that will happen. If it doesn't I will get in a long workout while the kids sleep in. I have the plan to make this a good weekend without gaining the extra weight I usually do on weekends!

Time to try and get DD1 up and ready to leave at 6:20 for the wc. I also need to make her lunch so everything is ready in case we get back late!

I'll check back in later!

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> Sorry to vent! And if she says one more time she wants to be here for Christmas I'm going to scream!!!!!! The week in Disney is our Christmas together this year. I want a quiet Christmas!!!! I deserve it!


You need to just tell her, "We're celebrating our Christmas in Disney together. For Christmas, we want to be together, just the 4 of us."  If you don't tell her, she'll keep thinking it's going to happen.  , I know it's hard!



Dreamer24 said:


> Good morning everyone.  For the first time in nearly 2 weeks, it's not going to rain and I can go for a walk at lunch.  I'm so excited!  I'm finally feeling better and did a good work out yesterday.


YAY for feeling better and sunshine!



my3princes said:


> I think I need to start switch our summer wardrobe out for the winter things.  It is cold around here now.


Did you ever get any of that done, or just do those great ornaments all day?  I love them!  How did you get the hook in them?  I'd love to do something like that for Sophie's preschool class...



my3princes said:


> I'm working on planning a birthday party for my soon to be 8 and 13 year olds. .


Thinking, I'll get back to you.



Connie96 said:


> You know, I’m starting to think it’s the change in weather. For as much as we were all looking forward to Fall, I think it threw some of us for a loop.


Wonder if it's also due to the daylight being shorter?  Maybe we all need some extra vitamin D....  Thanks for the heads up on the protein.  That kinda makes sense.



lisah0711 said:


> I will be back sometime on Monday.  Posting from my iPhone doesn't work too well.


Is this work or DL trip?  Either way, have fun!



donac said:


> Just a short note to say hello to everyone.
> Ds2 came home from college for the first time since Aug so we are just sitting here enjoying having him home for a couple of days.


ENjoy your time with him!


flipflopmom said:


> WORN OUT!  Home from conferences.  Don't have it in me to do much more than a few quick things from memory!


Quoting myself, because I was  at the ramblyness!




tigger813 said:


> No workouts except for the 3 massages I gave today. Been great with food and water all day. Tummy is grumbly though. Don't know why. Hopefully it won't effect weigh in tomorrow here or at the wellness center.


Hope your tummy is better!


cclovesdis said:


> Have a great day tomorrow!  for weigh-in. I’m excused again this week.


Is that taking some of the pressure off?  Not weighing?  When I don't, I tend to let things slide, but you are doing so well with it!



Octoberbride03 said:


> .  Don't care what the scale says this weekend.  On vacation from work until Sunday, so I'm going to enjoy these last 2 days off, but will definitely get back on track with better eating.


Glad you had fun, and have a plan to get back on track.

OK, so I caught up what I couldn't remember last night.

Just had another FANTASTIC run, did 3.1 in 30 minutes, which is very fast for me!  Set another PR for a mile, PR for 5K, I am psyched.

ALSO.... DRUMROLL......... 5 pounds GONE THIS WEEK!  I don't take credit for 2 of them, b/c I had an odd 2 lb gain last week after a really OP week, so something there was a fluke.  But the other 3, I KNOW that the exercise kicked my metabolism back up.  Danced for 3 hours Sat. night at Dh's reunion, and 2 great 3M runs this week.  I GET MY 65 LB CLIPPIE, plus a pound to spare.  I am 7 pounds from the goal I set, and that might be my final goal.  I've still got to play with some ideal weight calculators, I might go to 143, which would be 75 lb.  I had said 145.  We'll see.

If you are struggling, DO NOT LET THIS POST FRUSTRATE YOU!  I've only really lost 6 lbs. this challenge, 5 of them this week.  It was just "my week".  If the pattern holds, I'll end up posting a gain next week.  It's just what my body does...

HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## tigger813

Only down .2 for the week! I think it's the bloated thing kicking in. I'm going to try to skip splenda in my tea and see if that's the issue. I was up .2 at the wc even after walking there. Oh well! I loss is a loss here! Going to kick it into high gear this weekend for a good loss next week!

Gotta get DD1 to the bus stop!


----------



## MelanieC

lisah0711 said:


> Fly by post here!
> 
> Thank you for so much, pjlla, for being our coach this week.   And a big BL welcome to our coach starting tomorrow, MelanieC!  We couldn't do a BL challenge without all our wonderful coaches.
> 
> to our newest member, jayna22!
> 
> to everyone who needs them and to the rest of you even if you don't!
> 
> Please don't forget to PM those weights to LuvBaloo and HH points to jenanderson tomorrow.  We have to wait one more week to send our WIN! measurements.
> 
> I will be back sometime on Monday.  Posting from my iPhone doesn't work too well.




Thanks Lisa!

Thanks Pjilla for coaching last week!

Hey everyone, I hope everyone had a fantastic week last week !  Are you ready for a new week?  Let's rock this week.  Even if you didn't have a great week last week, remember this is a new week and is full of new possibilities.  


Friday's QOTD:  

Our family likes to have what we call "Family Night" on Friday night.  Do you have anything special you do to mark the end of a week and the beginning of the weekend?  What do you do to keep your goals continuing when you do these activities.  Do you use Friday nights as a "cheat night" or do you keep on track?  Do you have anything special you make to eat on Friday nights that is healthy and keeps you on track?

++++++++

For me, Friday night is the best day of the week.  After a long week of getting up early and working, it's the one night that you have that allows you to relax and let go with no thoughts of the following week.  We watch movies, go to the HS football game, etc.  We used to order pizza's but lately I've been trying to come up with healthier options.  Sometimes I like to make "tortilla" pizzas.  I use sprouted grain tortillas (they hold up well) and make my own sauce using tomato paste, spices, water and a little sweetner.  Then I roast some veggies like broccoli, mushrooms, onions, etc. and put it over the top.  Feta is really good on it, but now that I'm not eating dairy I will eat with just the veggies.  The sky is the limit and it's so much healthier and clean than the white flour pizza dough's (although there is nothing wrong with white flour pizza dough once in a while either  )

Don't forget to send in your WI's today!!!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: On Fridays we sit all together and watch Project Runway from Thursday night and any other shows we've recorded during the week. Most Fridays we order take out and just hang together. We will have kind of a picnic on the living room floor. If time we play a game. DD1 has basketball tryouts at 7:15 so we'll eat early and one of us will take her over to the middle school.

For those interested in the articles I've been reading for my Weight Loss Challenge, here's the link:

www.weightlosschallenge.com

Click on Session 3

User name :wlc
Week 1: no password needed
Week 2 password: weightloss
Week 3 password: eatwell
Week 4 Password: control

I'll add the passwords each week. We're on week 4 and the reading in 11 pages long. Last week was 9.

I just printed week 4 so I can read while sitting at work this morning.

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## SettinSail

flipflopmom said:


> ALSO.... DRUMROLL......... 5 pounds GONE THIS WEEK!  I don't take credit for 2 of them, b/c I had an odd 2 lb gain last week after a really OP week, so something there was a fluke.  But the other 3, I KNOW that the exercise kicked my metabolism back up.  Danced for 3 hours Sat. night at Dh's reunion, and 2 great 3M runs this week.  I GET MY 65 LB CLIPPIE, plus a pound to spare.  I am 7 pounds from the goal I set, and that might be my final goal.  I've still got to play with some ideal weight calculators, I might go to 143, which would be 75 lb.  I had said 145.  We'll see.
> 
> If you are struggling, DO NOT LET THIS POST FRUSTRATE YOU!  I've only really lost 6 lbs. this challenge, 5 of them this week.  It was just "my week".  If the pattern holds, I'll end up posting a gain next week.  It's just what my body does...
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY!



That is *FREAKING AWESOME* !!!   66 POUNDS !!! 

That really motivates me to get my 20 pound clippie.  I did not have a loss this week but if I can lose 3 more pounds I'll be there.  I would love to know how far I run when i do my "wog" 3 times a week but I run out on the paths through the fields here.  Anybody have any ideas??



tigger813 said:


> Only down .2 for the week! I think it's the bloated thing kicking in. I'm going to try to skip splenda in my tea and see if that's the issue. I was up .2 at the wc even after walking there. Oh well! I loss is a loss here! Going to kick it into high gear this weekend for a good loss next week!
> 
> Gotta get DD1 to the bus stop!



ITA   A loss is a loss...

Have a great weekend everyone.  It's already Friday afternoon here.  I am going out of town without family for 3 days.  Be back Monday night.

,
Shawn


----------



## dvccruiser76

pjlla said:


> Hopefully the sinus infection heads out this time.  Mine lingered for a while past the 5 days of the z-pack, but it seems totally gone now.



Hope your sinus infection is on the way out. I had one a few weeks ago and they can really take a lot out of you and hamper your mood, food intake and exercise routine. 



pjlla said:


> *Thursday's QOTD:  In addition to getting healthier with your eating and exercise, are there any other areas of your life that you are trying to to get healthier with?*



I'm trying and trying and trying to put myself first even though I have a 15 month old. It just seems that I get on track and something else comes up. Today he's having a whiny day for some reason and checking the boards isn't an easy thing to do. 



cruisindisney said:


> Everything went well at the second mammogram.



Yay. Glad to hear the good news. That's great! 



JOANNEL said:


> Thanks to everyone for the extra prayers. They almost lost her yesterday.....But today she seems stable so all the prayers from around the world are helping. I just can;t image what her Mom and Dad are going through!!



Oh no, here are more hugs. The poor family 



flipflopmom said:


> Those all sound oh so heavenly!  I'll have to look them up.  THANK YOU!!!  Where did you order the vitatops?  I didn't see them in my store, but I didn't look really hard either.  Our 1 grocery store is known for way high prices on things that are "healthy", so I'd need to do some comparison shopping anyway.



Vitalicious makes Vitatops and they have their own website. I think the one I odered was under hungry girl. Yum yum 



flipflopmom said:


> I remembered something about fast food to break a plateu on here, and used that as an excuse to stop by Taco Bell.



Hmmmm.... what did it say? Sometimes I feel like it jumpstarts my weight loss not so much fast food, but just unhealthy food in general. 



flipflopmom said:


> My kids are absolute spoiled brats (at least 3/4 of them) that do not think rules apply, and consequences don't matter.  Everywhere I take them (computer, library, music, etc.) the teachers say "How do you deal with that all day?  I can barely stand 30 minutes".  In computer they get a stamp at the end for a job well done, and only 3 of 18 got it Monday.  I HATE to take away playtime, but that might have to be my last resort to send a point across. My options for discipline are fairly limited.  I sent the 3 that were good Monday out with another teacher, and kept the others in for a few minutes.  I might have to see if I can start sending the ones that are on track out early with an aid, that way they are rewarded, the others are punished, yet still get 30 minutes.
> 
> Today is going to be absolutely INSANE again.
> 8:40-9:20 I get to teach.
> 9:30-10:20 Fire Safety Program.
> 10:30-11:00 Teach
> 11:05-11:35 lunch
> 11:45-12:15 playtime
> 12:30-1:00 Someone is coming in to model a lesson, so I know how to do one of the new things they are requiring us to do.
> 1:15-1:45 Take my kids to computer lab, and teach them how to log on with a 7 digit passcode to a new computer program they are requiring me to take my kids to computer once or twice a week to do.
> 2-3 Someone else will watch my kids, while I attend a Leader Teacher meeting with the guy that's modeling this for me, so I can learn more about how to make this stuff work.
> Kids leave at 3:30,  conferences from 4:00-6:30.



At least you see that they are acting bratty. Some parents just don't see it. I'm worried my son will turn out the same way. I'm hoping when he's older if that's the case then I'll be able to do something about it. Here's hoping.

You had quite the busy day. Good for you for keeping it all together 



tigger813 said:


> Trying not to miss workouts is the hard thing with my parents here. When I was heading down at 7 last night my mother said you better go now cuz I'll be setting up the bed soon. I knew I had an hour but it annoyed me as this is my house! I ran her and dad around all day yesterday and didn't even get a thank you! Monday we get to go shopping again all day. I will survive this next week and a half! I will not let my frustration and stress take over. This is my chance to get healthy and no one's going to stop me. She's welcome to get on the elliptical. She's supposed to be doing exercises given to her by the dr and keeps saying she needs my help. How am I supposed to help? I'm not a dr and I don't know what the exercises are! Sometimes she acts so helpless!
> 
> Sorry to vent! And if she says one more time she wants to be here for Christmas I'm going to scream!!!!!! The week in Disney is our Christmas together this year. I want a quiet Christmas!!!! I deserve it!



Yes you do deserve it! I have similar problems when my MIL comes to visit. Here's hoping your Disney trip is perfect, uninterupted and everything you desire 



my3princes said:


> I finally have a day off!!



Yay for days off


----------



## dvccruiser76

my3princes said:


> I'm working on planning a birthday party for my soon to be 8 and 13 year olds.  I'm going to do it together, but have activities to keep their friends in 2 groups.  We've decided to do it the weekend after Halloween.  The kids have picked a Pirate theme and we will ask the guests to dress as pirates.



You could also check out Birthday Express. They have a whole pirate page. I'm going to get some stuff for the fish extender gifts on my next DCL cruise. 



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm sorry I haven't made the time to catch up with everyone.  I am feeling really terrible about that but feel like all I can handle right now is mostly lurking.
> 
> I am so down in the dumps today that I can't even stand to be around myself.



Hang in there, this too shall pass 



cherry-pops said:


> I'm having a bad week. I need huggles!



You got it! 



tigger813 said:


> Watching Big Bang Theory now! So funny as usual! We'll watch CSI next and I will catch up on Grey's and Private Practice tomorrow hopefully while I do the elliptical.



Love Big Bang Theory, Grey's and Private Practice. Do you watch How I Met Your Mother? That one's kind of good too.



MelanieC said:


> Friday's QOTD:
> 
> Our family likes to have what we call "Family Night" on Friday night.  Do you have anything special you do to mark the end of a week and the beginning of the weekend?  What do you do to keep your goals continuing when you do these activities.  Do you use Friday nights as a "cheat night" or do you keep on track?  Do you have anything special you make to eat on Friday nights that is healthy and keeps you on track?



Tyically Saturday is my day to cheat. I'm expecting not to lose next week, so maybe I better increase my workouts. We're going to Pepe's Pizza in CT tomorrow, my cousins wedding is Sunday and instead of a cake they're having cupcakes (6 different flavors), a dessert bar and a mashed potato bar. (I just love sweets ) and then Monday we are going to the Topsfield Fair. Yikes 

Luckily I'm down 1.5 pounds today.


----------



## pjlla

flipflopmom said:


> Got a lot to get off my chest, sorry.
> 
> Yesterday was an odd day.  After a good run, and a desire to get to 65 lbs., I started so strong.  I read once, actually several times, for maximum calorie burn not to eat for 2 hours after a workout, that your body will continue to burn for 2 hours, unless you put new food in it, which it will start burning.  So I make it a rule not to have my Kashi bar breakfast for 2 hours after a run, usually around 9am.  Well, yesterday at school was so crazy, I realized at 10:30 I hadn't eaten yet.  Ate my bar, then drank my protein shake at lunch at 11:15. I didn't have time to get together anything else yesterday morning. When I got home, I had to help AK study for a test, so I didn't get a snack before I left for gym.
> 
> 
> I remembered something about fast food to break a plateu on here, and used that as an excuse to stop by Taco Bell.  I shouldn't have done it, first time in a LLLOOONNGGG time I have made a fast food stop, I didn't need to spend the money.  But I was almost sick from hunger.  THANK GOD I had had a low calorie day, b/c my meal was 700 calories!  I was satisfied, and low and behold, the scale was down another pound this am!
> 
> 
> Work is going nuts right now.  To spare you the details, the administration is making crazy moves, adding lots of work, and just generally being STUPID.
> 
> 
> My kids are absolute spoiled brats (at least 3/4 of them) that do not think rules apply, and consequences don't matter.  Everywhere I take them (computer, library, music, etc.) the teachers say "How do you deal with that all day?  I can barely stand 30 minutes".  In computer they get a stamp at the end for a job well done, and only 3 of 18 got it Monday.  I HATE to take away playtime, but that might have to be my last resort to send a point across. My options for discipline are fairly limited.  I sent the 3 that were good Monday out with another teacher, and kept the others in for a few minutes.  I might have to see if I can start sending the ones that are on track out early with an aid, that way they are rewarded, the others are punished, yet still get 30 minutes.
> 
> Today is going to be absolutely INSANE again.
> 8:40-9:20 I get to teach.
> 9:30-10:20 Fire Safety Program.
> 10:30-11:00 Teach
> 11:05-11:35 lunch
> 11:45-12:15 playtime
> 12:30-1:00 Someone is coming in to model a lesson, so I know how to do one of the new things they are requiring us to do.
> 1:15-1:45 Take my kids to computer lab, and teach them how to log on with a 7 digit passcode to a new computer program they are requiring me to take my kids to computer once or twice a week to do.
> 2-3 Someone else will watch my kids, while I attend a Leader Teacher meeting with the guy that's modeling this for me, so I can learn more about how to make this stuff work.
> Kids leave at 3:30,  conferences from 4:00-6:30.
> 
> I am going to be nuts!  I got so frustrated yesterday, I told the principal that if I got one more email with more extra stuff to do, I was walking out the door.  It's ridiculous.  I need to be w/ my kids, getting them in a routine.
> 
> And a grandma came to eat with one of the little angels yesterday, I've known her all my life.  She said "I didn't recognize you.  You look really great.  I don't think I've ever seen you look like this."
> Yes, I counted to 10, smiled without baring my teeth, said "thanks" and walked away.
> 
> Sorry for that ridiculously long diatribe, but I had to get that off my chest to go in today!  And if you actually read it -
> 
> TODAY'S THE LAST DAY BEFORE WEIGH IN.. DON'T DO ANYTHING TODAY YOU'LL REGRET IN THE MORNING.  Yes, I am talking to myself, too!
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday everyone!  Love the ones you love, tell them you love them, and be good to yourselves.  For the others, the ones you don't love,... well... do what you feel is neccessary. I know I am looking for some eye of newt, myself.
> Taryn



Well.... I've seen your 5 pounds loss posted, so I'm sure that some of the frustration from this post is GONE!  But hang in their with the kiddos.  You KNOW you can make a difference in their lives (if the administration wouldn't tie your hands up!).  Just keep plugging at it.



my3princes said:


> I finally have a day off!!  The only thing that I have to do is a telephone interview at 10 AM.  I think I need to start switch our summer wardrobe out for the winter things.  It is cold around here now.



Yes it is!  Yesterday was casual day.... I wore my favorite jeans and Disney T-shirt.... plus a hoodie that I thought I'd end up taking off....but I was FREEZING all day!  I even went to the car for an extra coat at recess time!  Winter is on it's way....



my3princes said:


> I'm working on planning a birthday party for my soon to be 8 and 13 year olds.  I'm going to do it together, but have activities to keep their friends in 2 groups.  We've decided to do it the weekend after Halloween.  The kids have picked a Pirate theme and we will ask the guests to dress as pirates.  I've started gathering decorations and I'm praying the weather is nice.  I'll try to turn the deck into a pirate ship.  For activities I want to have a treasure hunt for each group.  The older kids I want to send on a quest, giving a clue that will lead them to a piece of a treasure map, an item they'll need for the next part of the quest and the next clue.  For example I may give them so many paces from a point which will take them to the mailbox.  There they'll find a map piece and a pair of binoculars.  The next clue will have them use the binoculars to spot something that will be the location of the next clue.  I'll use a compass, shovel, etc.  I think I have that age group figured out.  This will be too difficult for the younger group so I need activities that they can do to earn a map piece.  I need your ideas as to activities for 7 and 8 year olds to do that will seem pirate related, take time and be fun.  Both groups will end up with a treasure map that they will have to put together then figure out where the hidden treasure is.  The boys each have a Disney carry on bag that is shaped like a treasure chest so I will load those with party favors and that will be the treasure at the end.  So help me out with activities and pirate party foods...Please.



I see you got lots of good responses, so I don't have much to add.... but have FUN!  I planned fairly elaborate themed parties for both of my kids from about age 1 through 10/12.... they were so much fun (and so much WORK!)  Enjoy this time while you have it!



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm sorry I haven't made the time to catch up with everyone.  I am feeling really terrible about that but feel like all I can handle right now is mostly lurking.
> 
> I am so down in the dumps today that I can't even stand to be around myself.  I have been so darn "good" and had a stinkin' .2 loss this morning at my WW weigh in.  I can't even describe how devastated I felt when I opened my booklet and saw "-.2".  But, fortunately or unfortunately, at least I know I don't have to describe it here -- I think many of you understand.
> 
> Sadly, all I could think of was that I worked out 4x this week including a 4.3 mile walk (yes, I know I could have added more workouts but I am so wiped out that I just couldn't and it kills me that my friend has lost 70 pounds without ever exercising 5 minutes in that entire time. It's true.  She is the first to admit it.  It stinks.)
> 
> I didn't eat any junk food at all whatsoever this week.  At all.  Every stinkin' bite I put in my mouth was weighed or portioned and journaled.  I turned down so many delicious foods I would have loved to have.
> 
> Even all those really hungry days I had this week, I was so vigilant about not giving in, choosing snacks that were healthy and that were fuel for my body and not junk.   It's just so hard to keep doing this.
> 
> It's days like this when you just want to throw in the towel.  I almost didn't stay for my meeting.  I just feel like "what's the use?" though I'm the first one to say that the healthier living is the benefit in and of itself regardless of the scale.  Yes, I know all the right answers. Today I'm not feeling it. Not a bit.



I could have WRITTEN your post last week!  I had a great week, on plan, working out, measuring/weighing/journaling my food... and gained almost 2 pounds!!  I wanted to go to the kitchen and eat everything in sight..... I wanted to put my running sneakers in the garbage disposal and smash the treadmill with a sledge hammer (maybe that would have been considered a workout??? ).  But this healthier lifestyle is definitely a habit now... and I almost could not have FORCED myself to throw in the towel.  

What would that have accomplished, in the long run??  I would have gained more weight.  And then been MORE frustrated and MORE unhappy.  I KNOW that you know the right answers.  And I totally understand about not feeling it.  Maybe take one day to relax the rules a bit.... have a splurge... skip ONE workout... and come back on Saturday or Sunday ready to start fresh.   But be sure you have a plan to START UP AGAIN.... don't let one day turn into two or three or more.



tggrrstarr said:


> I am hoping for great results tomorrow, I need to lose less than a pound more to hit my 30 pound mark.  Fingers crossed.  I am back on track this week with P90x and I am trying to take my walks earlier on the days I work late (like tonight).  So far its working out pretty good.  I was hungry for a bed time snack last night and I chose a bowl of cereal over a WW ice cream bar.  I bought my husband a bag of kit kats today and was craving one, so I ate half of one (35 cal).  *It seems to be getting easier to make the right choices*.



YEAH!!!  I agree... it DOES get easier to make the right choices over time.  Not that you don't still CRAVE the junk foods... but you start to realize what kind of work would be involved in taking the calories OFF once they are on.... or you realize how UNHEALTHY those things are for you and you don't want to poison your body like that. Whatever the reason, it DOES get easier.  Not EASY, certainly, but definitely EASIER. 



brinalyn530 said:


> Pamela  Thank you ! What I came up with last night was basically a get my butt in gear weekend plan :
> - Im going to start the laundry this evening, hopefully get two loads done depending on how long the fitness assessment takes.
> - Do some more laundry tomorrow night after the birthday dinner for my brother, Ill probably only get one load done since itll be late and I want to get an early start on Saturday.
> - Finish up the laundry on Saturday while Im cleaning the upstairs before DSs baseball game.
> - After the game, come home and clean the main floor (I may even break down and ask my mom to clean the basement for me while Im working on the main floor  she has offered, and I think its time to just get over myself and accept the help)
> - Sunday Ill clean the basement if my mom didnt already, wash the bed linens, put the heavy comforters/blankets on for the cold nights coming, and go to the grocery store. I will also get the bills paid for next week.
> Unfortunately this plan eliminates my planned run for Saturday  but I can always hope to finish ahead of schedule and go out Sunday afternoon. Ill keep that in mind as I'm cleaning - maybe it'll help me go faster  . I still have to do the grocery list for Sunday and meal plans for at least the next few weeks, but first I have to finalize the workout schedule around the trainer, which I should be able to do tonight. Once I get the workout schedule done, Ill be able to layer it over the baseball schedule and figure out the meal plan. Then I can do the grocery list.
> 
> Then it really is just up to me to not get lazy or overscheduled and just stick to the plans  laundry/cleaning, workouts, and meals.
> Bree



You have a solid plan in place. Since you are missing your workout on Saturday, could you possibly find just 30 minute (or even 20) for a shorter workout... maybe some stair or a shorter run.  If not, put on some music and  clean VIGOROUSLY!!  You will definitely burn the calories.  

I hope you plans helps you feel more in control.  I'm sure it will.



JOANNEL said:


> Cam- I feel your pain. *This is getting old/ I feel like I have been dieting my whole life.* Every day to the gym, watching every bite. Makes no sense, I too have a friend who lost alot wih out exercising, but she has gained it all back. So that doesn;t work either!!



I totally understand that feeling.  



keenercam said:


> Thank you, everyone for your support and your encouragement and your sympathy/empathy.  See? I can whine to you guys and you know the right thing to say.    It really does help to know that others are working equally hard or harder at this and also periodically go through phases like this and come out of it okay.
> 
> So, I ate what I wanted for lunch and have to figure out how to count the points.  I have to admit I was tempted by the burgers and fries that smelled so decadent at the lunch place, but I had this:
> roast beef & provolone on marble bread with lettuce, tomatoes & sweet peppers
> (3 + 2.5 + 3 +0 + 0 + 0 = 8.5 -- are you serious????   )
> bag of reduced fat kettle chips (250 cals; 11 gms fat; 2 gms fiber = 6 pts. EEK!)
> 
> Yeah, I won't be doing that again.    Thank God dinner is chicken breast w/steamed veggies (3 pts).
> 
> I didn't even get one of the pumpkin spice muffins I brought to work.  They were all gone before lunch time, even though I brought more than 1 per person who is in today.  And the cream cheese frosting was very tempting but I didn't eat any and it is hiding in the fridge now, in the back, where I won't see it every time I put lemon juice in my water bottle.



Sorry you didn't get a muffin.  Make yourself a batch for at home (without the frosting) and put some in the freezer.  


You broke my cardinal rule of "know the points BEFORE you eat it".  I always get BURNED when I don't do this!  I had a coffee toffee twisted Frosty at Wendy's one time about a year or so ago.... I figured "how bad could it be... soft serve ice cream is usually lower fat, coffee has no fat... etc, etc".... I had the entire thing and THEN went home to figure out the points...  a hair-raising 13 points!!!    Needless to say I was confined to eating salad without dressing for the remainder of that weekend   And since then I try to never eat ANYTHING without knowing the points value up front.   Hope it was a good sandwich at least. 



cherry-pops said:


> I'm having a bad week. I need huggles!
> 
> Weigh-in tomorrow will be scary. I need to get out and do some exercise this weekend, I feel so down with no energy.



The exercise will actually give you MORE energy and pick you up!!  I know it sound counter intuitive to exercise when you are tired... but it can definitely make you feel better.   



donac said:


> Just a short note to say hello to everyone.
> 
> to everyone who needs them.  I know how everyone feels.  It seems like I have been dieting all my life too and it does wear you down.  I did get up and worked out before I left for school.
> 
> I especially want to thank 50sjanye for starting my morning out right by having me sing the Witch Doctor's song.  I loved Alvin and the Chipmunks as I was growing up.
> 
> Just getting ready for dinner.  Ds2 came home from college for the first time since Aug so we are just sitting here enjoying having him home for a couple of days.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.



Enjoy your visit with DS!!



my3princes said:


> I was feeling creative today so I worked on Disney Christmas Ornaments.  One of the other threads that I subscribe to does a yearly ornament exchange.  I think this is our 5th year.  Great group of women that ended up on a thread because we all made t-shirts for our disney trips.  Some of us made computer designs, others sew or tye dye.  Anyway we exchange names and then exchange ornaments through the mail.  It's fun and each year I try to create an ornament.  Some years I've purchased a Disney ornament then made a non Disney one to include in the package.  This year I found Disney figurines locally and turned them into Christmas Ornaments with little screw eyes, ribbon, and Christmas embellishments.  It was kind of fun.  I think I'll make another batch for our Disney Tree.  Since I can't show them on my other thread as people will eventually end up with them...I thought I'd share here.  Hope no one minds me going a little off topic.  I can say that keeping busy with crafts kept me from mindlessly snacking
> 
> So what do you think?



I love the Buzz with the little Santa!!  So cute... and the Crush one is adorable too! 



flipflopmom said:


> Just had another FANTASTIC run, did 3.1 in 30 minutes, which is very fast for me!  Set another PR for a mile, PR for 5K, I am psyched.
> 
> ALSO.... DRUMROLL......... 5 pounds GONE THIS WEEK!  I don't take credit for 2 of them, b/c I had an odd 2 lb gain last week after a really OP week, so something there was a fluke.  But the other 3, I KNOW that the exercise kicked my metabolism back up.  Danced for 3 hours Sat. night at Dh's reunion, and 2 great 3M runs this week.  I GET MY 65 LB CLIPPIE, plus a pound to spare.  I am 7 pounds from the goal I set, and that might be my final goal.  I've still got to play with some ideal weight calculators, I might go to 143, which would be 75 lb.  I had said 145.  We'll see.
> 
> If you are struggling, DO NOT LET THIS POST FRUSTRATE YOU!  I've only really lost 6 lbs. this challenge, 5 of them this week.  It was just "my week".  If the pattern holds, I'll end up posting a gain next week.  It's just what my body does...
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY!



A personal record AND 5 pounds!!  Just the boost we need around here! I'm so happy for your success this week!!!  



MelanieC said:


> Friday's QOTD:
> 
> Our family likes to have what we call "Family Night" on Friday night.  Do you have anything special you do to mark the end of a week and the beginning of the weekend?  What do you do to keep your goals continuing when you do these activities.  Do you use Friday nights as a "cheat night" or do you keep on track?  Do you have anything special you make to eat on Friday nights that is healthy and keeps you on track?



Well... since DD has swim practice EVERY NIGHT of the week, Friday is just another night, for the most part.  She does practice an hour earlier on Friday's so we do occasionally have time for some "family time" on Friday nights.  Usually that means a movie or some games (we love Bananagrams and card games).

I will often pick one meal on the weekend (usually either Friday or Saturday  night) as a "splurge" meal.... but I don't really think of it as a full-on cheat.  I usually still track my food and journal it, no matter what it is.

Sometimes I breakdown and let the family order pizza, but I often make homemade pizza on whole wheat crust with light cheese.  They don't love it as much as takeout, but have learned to be okay with it.  And with the homemade pizza, I can indulge without going overboard.


Happy Friday everyone!  I hope everyone has a good weigh-in and remembers to send their weight to Shannon (LuvBaloo) today or tomorrow.  We have a FOUR DAY WEEKEND from school, so today is definitely RELAX day!!  DH has to work on painting the house, but the kids can definitely kick back this weekend.  I'm glad for them.  

The family is waiting for breakfast, so I'm going to run and make it.... not sure what it will be yet... maybe oatmeal.  

TTYL..................P


----------



## jenanderson

Okay folks....I am TOTALLY tardy with our Healthy Habits...and it will be coming in a few minutes.  

I need to give a quick update though with vague details so that those of you following the saga of my trying to find a job and the craziness of life going through all this stress can know what is kind of happening.

I am not really even sure how many details to even type here but I will say that based on hard work this week, talking with a lot of employees from the district and some interesting meetings...I am going to be suing for defamation of character/slander.  I now know, with proof, why I am not being offered any jobs and the whole situation is unbelievable.  The past couple of days I have literally felt like this really could not be happening to me because it is so horrible.  The details that I will say at this point is that I was released due to budget cuts but a principal is telling other principals that I was release "due to cause"!  This would mean that I was let go because of something I did wrong.  I have been to our HR department and have seen my file - there is NOTHING but glowing recommendations, positive evaluations and the notice from the school board that I was released due to budget cuts. 

This morning I am waiting to hear back from 2 different lawyers because this whole story is just so awful that I need to have legal representation and I will be seeking assistance in resolving this. 

So, I am sorry I was MIA these past couple of days but I actually feel so much better know that I know why I haven't been getting any calls from principals.  I now feel like it is going to be a long, hard fight but I am going to fight it because I have worked to hard and to long to be an incredible teacher.  

Alright...time to get working on getting the Healthy Habits posted.  I will be posting the challenge first.  I won't post the points and winner until later tonight in case anyone else wants to send me their points or post what new thing they tried out this week.  

Have a fabulous Friday everyone!
Jen


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to our Healthy Habits Challenge*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the Healthy Habits Challenge is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

Note:  You do not have to do all parts.  You do not have to participate every week if you do not want to.  Take it slow or try it all!  Just give it a try as we work together to develop great habits for weight loss success!

Here is how our Healthy Habits Challenge will work.
*
PART ONE: *The first part of the Healthy Habits Challenge will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit. Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.
*
CONTINUED FROM OUR LAST CHALLENGE - PRIZES!: *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes! I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:* The second part of the Healthy Habits Challenge will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread. Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*HEALTHY HABITS CHALLENGE SIX*

*PART ONE*
NOTE:  I have to first say how sorry I am!  I noticed that last week I forgot to take one task off so for any of you who get all the points...   INCREDIBLE!  I have fixed it this week so that there are only FOUR tasks.  Sorry!

Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day) 
Find 10 minutes for yourself each day (1 point for each day)
Brush and floss your teeth each day (1 point for each day)

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days drinking water
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes
XX days of finding 10 minutes for yourself
XX days of brushing and flossing

This challenge runs from Friday, October 8, 2010 to Thursday, October 14, 2010. On Friday October 15, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The Healthy Habits Challenge results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*
PART TWO*
"Success means having the courage, the determination, and the will to become the person you believe you were meant to be." ~ George Sheehan

I know that many of us struggle with figuring out who it is we are meant to be in terms of our weight, body image and goals.

For part two of the challenge, share your ideas of who you believe you are meant to be.  How will you know when you have reached your goal?  Is it simply a weight you have picked?  Are you open to changing your ideas or will you "have" to reach a certain weight?  

Feel free to share any thoughts you have about this topic because I have been struggling with it for weeks.  I feel successful, know that I have courage, determination and will power...but wonder if this is really it and I don't know it yet.  

Here's to a happy and healthy week!
Jen


----------



## keenercam

Jen - I cannot believe what you are going through!! That is outrageous!  I am so glad you aren't standing still for this.  I hope you find an attorney who will go after that principal with everything they can throw at him/her.  I am hoping you can get a quick resolution to this issue and that you can get on with your life and your career.  

Forgot to post my HH Part 2 -- The new thing I tried this week was using WW caramel latte smoothie mix in my coffee in an effort to get my "milk" requirement in through something other than skim milk in my coffee, yogurt or cheese.  I am not crazy about it but I did it 3 times. Thank you for tracking this!  

P -- Thank you for being our coach last week!

Taryn - You should be so proud of yourself! You have accomplished so much and you are such an inspiration. It has been so reassuring to hear about your journey, struggles and all, and to see you persevere to your goal.  How awesome!!!     

Thank you again to everyone for your kind words yesterday.  I had a very controlled "splurge" day yesterday with my 14 point lunch  (LOL!) and then some light chps & pretzel crisps AND a pumpkin muffin last night.  There are still 4 of them left at home from what I baked and I am going to freeze them to have for a pre-breakfast treat on gym workout mornings (they'll be defrosted in my car by the time I am done my workouts).  I didn't buy any frosting for the ones at home and haven't touched the frosting here, though I may put a dab on the muffin I brought for this morning.

The big news is that I "quit" physical therapy last night.  I was near tears in frustration there last night, feeling like it was a waste of time and I'd rather be at the gym doing a very organized, structured strength training workout and cardio, rather than taking nearly an hour to very inefficiently do 10 minutes on the precor to warm up and then strengthening exercises that should have only taken 1/2 hour.  My therapist and I came up with a list of the exercises I should do at the gym, the order in which I should do them, and the weights at which I should start (he is worried I'll push too hard too soon).  I am definitely ready to be independent in this regard.  Now I can go do a full hour at the gym and feel good about it.  

My plan is to go to the gym at least 3x/week and to do my long walks on Saturdays.  That is about what I can commit to now, but having said it here, I am feeling very bound to making it work.  I am doing a 6 mile walk tomorrow with my friend who is training for the Disney full marathon. She will do those 6 at my very slow pace  and then will wog her other 4 that are on the schedule for tomorrow.  And I am doing another 2.5 mile breast cancer walk on Sunday.  

Does anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend?  Howard told me last night he is taking me to an orchard about an hour from here after my walk tomorrow. I'd mentioned a week ago that I really wanted to go and last night he asked me if I have any plans for tomorrow morning because he'd like to take me.   

I found an awesome recipe on the weight watchers forum for crockpot caramel apples that sounds absolutely delicious.  We'll get apples at the orchard tomorrow and I'll make this recipe for Sunday morning.  

Have a great, OP day, my loser friends!  Happy weigh-ins to everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I finally got some sleep! I still feel like I could sleep for a few more hours, but at least I didn't feel like I need to take a nap 15 minutes after I woke up. I'll definitely take that.

Thanks to pjlla for coaching this past week!  You had some great questions. I am still thinking about my answer to yesterday's question. There are so many aspects of my life that need changing other than my weight. 

Thanks to MelanieC for coaching this week! 

Have a great day everyone! 

CC

(Replies in the next few posts.)


----------



## liesel

I only had a chance to read this page before replying.

JenA-I'm so sorry you are going through that.  I hope the situation gets resolved soon.

Cam-I have weeks like that too.  I get so frustrated on the weeks where I don't lose anything (or even gain), but I try to remember that the exercise and eating right isn't doing me any harm.

Taryn-Congrats on your loss!  Just from the short time I've been reading your posts I can tell how hard you've worked and deserve these great results!


I've broken through my plateau and am at a 22 lb loss since Jan.  Sometimes I get jealous when I see how much more weight some have lost in this time frame, but I am trying to enjoy the loss.  Maybe the fast food thing does work: I had In N Out last Friday for lunch and I lost 2.5 lb this week.  It was also my usual "whoosh" week, but I also lost a little the previous 2 weeks when I usually don't lost any.  Maybe my body is finally changing (let's hope!).

QOTD Friday:  We usually cook on Friday nights and watch a movie, play Wii or a game (winter), or have dinner outside and play (summer).  I've discovered that I can't restrict my calories too much on Friday night because I usually do Body Combat first thing Saturday morning and I need enough energy to get through the workout.


----------



## cclovesdis

*Tracey*:  You are doing so well!  for a whoosh next week! Thanks for the articles. 

Glad you enjoyed your trip *Maureen*! 



flipflopmom said:


> Is that taking some of the pressure off?  Not weighing?  When I don't, I tend to let things slide, but you are doing so well with it!
> 
> Just had another FANTASTIC run, did 3.1 in 30 minutes, which is very fast for me!  Set another PR for a mile, PR for 5K, I am psyched.
> 
> ALSO.... DRUMROLL......... 5 pounds GONE THIS WEEK!



In some ways yes, it is taking some pressure off. Before I fractured my foot, I had just realized that not checking my weight everyday is beneficial. I can really fluctuate from one day to the next and then end up with a good loss for the week. But, at the same time, I dont really like the idea of going at least 6 weeks without knowing my weight. 

Now, lets talk about you.  for the 2 PRs! Congrats! Great weigh-in! 



MelanieC said:


> Friday's QOTD:
> 
> Our family likes to have what we call "Family Night" on Friday night.  Do you have anything special you do to mark the end of a week and the beginning of the weekend?  What do you do to keep your goals continuing when you do these activities.  Do you use Friday nights as a "cheat night" or do you keep on track?  Do you have anything special you make to eat on Friday nights that is healthy and keeps you on track?



Friday is almost always just like the rest of the weekdays. Usually, on Saturday or Sunday, we have what we call Family Dinner. Thats when my sister and BIL join us for a meal. It typically fits into my points for the day, but its not necessarily the healthiest options. This past Sunday we went out to dinner at a steakhouse. I was able to get an 8oz. cut of sirloin wrapped in one piece of bacon with a side of unbuttered (requested) veggies and a side salad. I only ate half of the sirloin and bacon. The unhealthiest part was the cheese on the side salad. Another week it was BBQ chicken thighs and drumsticks. I took control of that meal and insisted that they also serve chicken breast without BBQ sauce. We had salad at that meal, but often we have roasted potatoes.

Ironically, tonight is Family Dinner night. We are having pizza. I dont know how that happened, but it was 4 against 1, so thats tonights dinner. I will probably have the cheese (reduced fat, lactose-free) and some sauce and veggies, but on a 1-point thin roll instead of using the pre-baked pizza crust. My dad has already been told that he needs to make a salad, for me at least. Plus, there is broccoli involved. Ill fit it into my points, but again, it isnt a meal I would call exceptionally healthy. 



SettinSail said:


> That really motivates me to get my 20 pound clippie.  I did not have a loss this week but if I can lose 3 more pounds I'll be there.  I would love to know how far I run when i do my "wog" 3 times a week but I run out on the paths through the fields here.  Anybody have any ideas??



First off, enjoy your trip! 

The only think I can think of is using a pedometer that tracks mileage and steps. You may also have to make sure that it will track when you walk OR run. I think some of the older models tracking walking only. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Tyically Saturday is my day to cheat. I'm expecting not to lose next week, so maybe I better increase my workouts. We're going to Pepe's Pizza in CT tomorrow, my cousins wedding is Sunday and instead of a cake they're having cupcakes (6 different flavors), a dessert bar and a mashed potato bar. (I just love sweets ) and then Monday we are going to the Topsfield Fair. Yikes
> 
> Luckily I'm down 1.5 pounds today.



 for the loss! I once went to a wedding reception where they served Pepes pizza. It was delicious, but addicting. They also ordered a few cheese-free pizzas specifically because they knew that I am so lactose intolerant. I felt guilty not eating a few slices. Ive never heard of a mashed potato bar at a wedding. Sounds delicious, but addicting as well.


----------



## Connie96

cclovesdis said:


> I've had a very productive day so far. I did a lot of studying. No, not 100 pages, but enough for one day. I'll finish up this section on integers tomorrow. I am really struggling with this one type of problem. Could someone please explain to me why I need to know how to solve for -6850+ 3058? I don't remember every learning this in school.  I have no problem with -5+3, but more than 3-digits completely throws me. Oh well. If that's the only thing I don't know, I'll be fine for the test.



Way to go with all the studying! As for the math problem... write down how you would solve -5+3. Then plug in the bigger numbers and solve. You'll do fine. 



tggrrstarr said:


> I bought my husband a bag of kit kats today and was craving one, so I ate half of one (35 cal).  It seems to be getting easier to make the right choices.



Well you did better than I did! When DH asked me to bring home peanut M&Ms, I think I ended up eating more of them than he did!! Having half a Kit-Kat is some serious self-control!! 



brinalyn530 said:


> Connie  Thank you so much  ! And I think youre right about the changing weather  my body does not like the cold at all. I think it teamed up with my brain and they went on strike - thats why I was having so much trouble (and why I feel better today since its sunny and in the upper 60s instead of raining in the low 50s)! Yay for your good day and heres hoping you get some good rest tonight!



Well when your brain and your body team up against you, I guess you're pretty much doomed!! 



keenercam said:


> So, I ate what I wanted for lunch and have to figure out how to count the points.  I have to admit I was tempted by the burgers and fries that smelled so decadent at the lunch place, but I had this:
> roast beef & provolone on marble bread with lettuce, tomatoes & sweet peppers
> (3 + 2.5 + 3 +0 + 0 + 0 = 8.5 -- are you serious????   )
> bag of reduced fat kettle chips (250 cals; 11 gms fat; 2 gms fiber = 6 pts. EEK!)



Sounds like an awfully good sandwich, though. And it's all real food. It's not junk. Your body does need a break some times. I don't think it needs "unhealthy" food for a kick-start, but it does need to be reminded that it's NOT starving. That's what weekly points are for!



cherry-pops said:


> I'm having a bad week. I need huggles!  Weigh-in tomorrow will be scary. I need to get out and do some exercise this weekend, I feel so down with no energy.



 for your bad week. I've had a couple lately myself. I hope you have a great day TODAY!!



tggrrstarr said:


> I feel the same way all the time.  I keep having this every other week thing where I lose a bunch then almost nothing.  Even though I know its going to happen, I still get frustrated when it does, because I feel like I am doing everything right.  This week is a good week, so its easy to be positive and prepare myself for poor results next week, but I am sure you will hear me venting anyway when it happens!
> Also, I know its not the same thing, but the starbucks near me has these pumpkin muffins with a cream cheese frosting down the center.  It takes all my willpower not to go buy one every day!



Have you considered only weighing every OTHER week? Or maybe your off weeks can be an "UNofficial" weigh-in and your good loss weeks can be "official"?? (Oh, the mind games we play! )

I am so glad that I'm not a coffee drinker. With no motivation to walk into a Starbucks, I don't have to face the temptations, which I'm sure I would give in to on an in-frequent, but regular, basis. 



donac said:


> Ds2 came home from college for the first time since Aug so we are just sitting here enjoying having him home for a couple of days.



That sounds so nice. I hope yall have a very pleasant visit.



flipflopmom said:


> Connie- Hey!  One day at a time.  Definintely!



And, it's working great so far. Two very good days behind me now. 



my3princes said:


> I was feeling creative today so I worked on Disney Christmas Ornaments.  So what do you think?



TOO stinkin' cute! 



tigger813 said:


> Watching Big Bang Theory now!



We love that one too. Didn't see last night's yet, but we DVR everything. We never watch anything on the night it airs anymore. 



cclovesdis said:


> Today was a good day. I think Ill have a banana later. We were out of apples so I didnt get my morning fruit in today. I still have 4 points for the day, so Im good.



I just love posts that start with "Today was a good day"!! 



tigger813 said:


> Well, bloated again without knowing why!



UGH! I hate that! One evening last week, I looked down at my feet and they weren't my feet. They were my SISTER's feet!!!! My sister has always been heavier than me and, I'm serious... My mom happened to be there at the time and I walked over and said "Look at this! Whose feet are these?! They're Cindy's feet!!!" and she said "Um, yeah, but I wasn't gonna say that to you."


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> Just had another FANTASTIC run, did 3.1 in 30 minutes, which is very fast for me!  Set another PR for a mile, PR for 5K, I am psyched.
> 
> ALSO.... DRUMROLL......... 5 pounds GONE THIS WEEK!  I don't take credit for 2 of them, b/c I had an odd 2 lb gain last week after a really OP week, so something there was a fluke.  But the other 3, I KNOW that the exercise kicked my metabolism back up.  Danced for 3 hours Sat. night at Dh's reunion, and 2 great 3M runs this week.  I GET MY 65 LB CLIPPIE, plus a pound to spare.  I am 7 pounds from the goal I set, and that might be my final goal.  I've still got to play with some ideal weight calculators, I might go to 143, which would be 75 lb.  I had said 145.  We'll see.



DANG, WOMAN!!! What a week!!  
 for the run!  for the loss!



tigger813 said:


> Only down .2 for the week! I think it's the bloated thing kicking in.



Congrats on the loss - even on a "bloated" day! That's super!



MelanieC said:


> Friday's QOTD:
> 
> Our family likes to have what we call "Family Night" on Friday night.  Do you have anything special you do to mark the end of a week and the beginning of the weekend?  What do you do to keep your goals continuing when you do these activities.  Do you use Friday nights as a "cheat night" or do you keep on track?  Do you have anything special you make to eat on Friday nights that is healthy and keeps you on track?



Well, Friday night is the night before my Saturday long run, so I TRY to eat accordingly. But TODAY is the opening night of the HOT (Heart-Of-Texas) Fair and Rodeo. We have "fun passes" this year so we can go as many times as we want and it includes armbands for the midway rides. We will be heading over there right after work today. Don't really know what I'm gonna eat, but I'm thinking maybe a smoked turkey leg. Don't know if there are any carbs available that aren't fried, but I'll be on the look out.

I am SO excited about tonight. DD LOVES the Fair and the rides and we have been really looking forward to it. 



tigger813 said:


> www.weightlosschallenge.com



Thanks so much for sharing! I will try to check that out this weekend.



SettinSail said:


> I would love to know how far I run when i do my "wog" 3 times a week but I run out on the paths through the fields here.  Anybody have any ideas??



Well... If you have an iPhone, iTouch, or one of the Android phones, you can get the iMapMyRun app to "record" your routes. (I apologize for my ignorance, but I don't know what the differences might as far as that working in Germany or any place that's not in the US.) And, Garmin makes several GPS devices that might help - the Forerunner is specifically for running, walking, etc. Nike has some kind of shoe attachment thingy that's not GPS related, so that may be an option as well.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Do you watch How I Met Your Mother? That one's kind of good too.
> Luckily I'm down 1.5 pounds today.



I LOVE How I Met Your Mother. Barney is a TRIP! Congrats on the great loss this week!!



pjlla said:


> You broke my cardinal rule of "know the points BEFORE you eat it".  I always get BURNED when I don't do this!  I had a coffee toffee twisted Frosty at Wendy's one time about a year or so ago.... I figured "how bad could it be... soft serve ice cream is usually lower fat, coffee has no fat... etc, etc".... I had the entire thing and THEN went home to figure out the points...  a hair-raising 13 points!!!    Needless to say I was confined to eating salad without dressing for the remainder of that weekend



I'm starting to think that soft-serve ice cream is EVIL. It seems like it oughta be light in cals since it's not REAL ice cream, but . Maybe it's deceptive because of the similarity to frozen yogurt?  Anyway, I got so excited when Dairy Queen started offering a mini-sized Blizzard. I couldn't wait to go get one and enjoy it! But, I checked the website and that tiny little serving (which, BTW, is a perfect size for such a thing) and they still run around 300 calories!!! How is that even possible!?



jenanderson said:


> I now feel like it is going to be a long, hard fight but I am going to fight it because I have worked to hard and to long to be an incredible teacher.



OMG, Jen.  That is all so awful. I am so sorry that this is happening for you. I wish you much success in your fight to get this rectified. 



jenanderson said:


> For part two of the challenge, share your ideas of who you believe you are meant to be.  How will you know when you have reached your goal?  Is it simply a weight you have picked?  Are you open to changing your ideas or will you "have" to reach a certain weight?



Who am I meant to be?! Oh my. I don't know. Just me, I guess. I'm okay with that. 

As far as my weight-loss goal... I just want to feel good and enjoy wearing clothes that I like instead of the very few clothes that like me. I want my DH and DD to be proud of me. I want to be a runner. I want to be strong. I'm not obsessing about a particular number of pounds. I'd like to drop another size and I'd like to firm up the really flabby parts. I'd love to be an uber-organized super-mom, but I don't think I'm really "meant" for that.


----------



## cclovesdis

pjlla said:


> I had a coffee toffee twisted Frosty at Wendy's one time about a year or so ago.... I figured "how bad could it be... soft serve ice cream is usually lower fat, coffee has no fat... etc, etc".... I had the entire thing and THEN went home to figure out the points...  a hair-raising 13 points!!!



I did something almost exactly the same. I ordered soft serve ice cream one day in the late spring. I had no idea that soft serve ice cream was available in full-fat varieties. 

*JenA*: I feel awful. I am so sorry you have to go through this.  I hope that everything is resolve as soon as possible and that you get a position where are you are valued for the amazing teacher that we know you are! 



keenercam said:


> The big news is that I "quit" physical therapy last night.  I was near tears in frustration there last night, feeling like it was a waste of time and I'd rather be at the gym doing a very organized, structured strength training workout and cardio, rather than taking nearly an hour to very inefficiently do 10 minutes on the precor to warm up and then strengthening exercises that should have only taken 1/2 hour.  My therapist and I came up with a list of the exercises I should do at the gym, the order in which I should do them, and the weights at which I should start (he is worried I'll push too hard too soon).  I am definitely ready to be independent in this regard.  Now I can go do a full hour at the gym and feel good about it.
> 
> My plan is to go to the gym at least 3x/week and to do my long walks on Saturdays.  That is about what I can commit to now, but having said it here, I am feeling very bound to making it work.  I am doing a 6 mile walk tomorrow with my friend who is training for the Disney full marathon. She will do those 6 at my very slow pace  and then will wog her other 4 that are on the schedule for tomorrow.  And I am doing another 2.5 mile breast cancer walk on Sunday.



You have a great plan in place for post-PT! I am sure quitting PT was a very difficult decision for you to make, but it sounds like you based on facts and its effects on you.  If there is one thing I am learning on this journey is that you have to do what is right for you. Enjoy your walks this weekend, but please dont push yourself too hard.  It is great that you have such a supportive friend.  for DH! Enjoy your caramel apples.  I am going searching for that recipe now.


----------



## Connie96

keenercam said:


> The big news is that I "quit" physical therapy last night.  My plan is to go to the gym at least 3x/week and to do my long walks on Saturdays. And I am doing another 2.5 mile breast cancer walk on Sunday.
> 
> Does anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend?



I know you're rarin' to go, but please be careful at the gym. (I know you know that, but I can't help it!)

I hope you enjoy your cancer walk on Sunday! Mom, DD and I are doing the AHA Heart Walk tomorrow morning.

We are hitting the Fair and Rodeo tonight. I runs from tonight until next Saturday and we've got "season passes", so we'll go several times. We're all really looking forward to it. 



cclovesdis said:


> I finally got some sleep! I still feel like I could sleep for a few more hours, but at least I didn't feel like I need to take a nap 15 minutes after I woke up. I'll definitely take that.



 for good sleep! (I know I won't catch up tonight, but I'm hoping to sleep in a little bit Sunday morning...)



liesel said:


> I've broken through my plateau and am at a 22 lb loss since Jan.



Super  for bustin' that plateau!!


----------



## cclovesdis

liesel said:


> I've broken through my plateau and am at a 22 lb loss since Jan.  Sometimes I get jealous when I see how much more weight some have lost in this time frame, but I am trying to enjoy the loss.  Maybe the fast food thing does work: I had In N Out last Friday for lunch and I lost 2.5 lb this week.  It was also my usual "whoosh" week, but I also lost a little the previous 2 weeks when I usually don't lost any.  Maybe my body is finally changing (let's hope!).



 for breaking through your plateau! That's awesome! 




Connie96 said:


> I just love posts that start with "Today was a good day"!!



Thanks Connie! And, thanks for the math problem help!  I'll be working on that after I eat lunch!



Connie96 said:


> Well, Friday night is the night before my Saturday long run, so I TRY to eat accordingly. But TODAY is the opening night of the HOT (Heart-Of-Texas) Fair and Rodeo. We have "fun passes" this year so we can go as many times as we want and it includes armbands for the midway rides. We will be heading over there right after work today. Don't really know what I'm gonna eat, but I'm thinking maybe a smoked turkey leg. Don't know if there are any carbs available that aren't fried, but I'll be on the look out.
> 
> I am SO excited about tonight. DD LOVES the Fair and the rides and we have been really looking forward to it.



I remember seeing some burrito, taco, type options fair I went to a few weeks ago. Good luck!


----------



## Connie96

Whew! Caught up on replies! Man, that takes some work.

I already mentioned in reply to others, but I am SO looking forward to this weekend and it's gonna be BUSY!!!

As soon as I leave work today, I'm gonna pick up DD and head out to the Fair. DH will be working a booth there all evening. DD and I will be hanging out with my parents and my sister and her girls. Part of the time, anyway. We'll see. We should get there about 5:30 and I want to leave at or before 8:00, although I'm not sure that'll happen. 

Tomorrow. I will be getting up at 4:30 so I can hit the road for my first ever 10-mile run at 5:00 and be done by 7:00. Then I'll get ready and head out with Mom and DD to the Heart Walk at 8:00. So technically, I'll be doing my first ever half-marathon - with a hour break and walking the last 3 miles. 

When that is finished, we'll probably go for an early lunch and get DD home for an early nap so we can head back out to the Fair tomorrow afternoon.

I'll probably crash pretty hard tomorrow evening and sleep in a bit Sunday morning. Sunday's planned workout is a Yoga DVD. I'm gonna need it!! And, of course, we'll probably end up out at the Fair again. 

BUSY!!! Fun! But, busy.

Y'all have a GREAT Friday and a wonderful weekend.


----------



## keenercam

CC - Here is the recipe from the WW boards for those crockpot caramel apples.  I'll do a recipe review after I make them this weekend.

Crock Pot Caramel Apples 

From the kitchen of SGRONE61 
Servings | 6 
Course | Side Dishes 


Ingredients: 

6 large Gala apples peeled, cored, and sliced or coarsely chopped 
1/2 c Splenda 
2 tsp cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 sm pkg. butterscotch-flavored SF/FF pudding mix 
2 TBS lemon juice 
2 tsp vanilla 
1/2 c boiling water 


Instructions: 

Mix sliced apples with Splenda, cinnamon, salt and dry pudding mix until evenly 
coated. Put mixture in crockpot. Pour lemon juice over apples and THEN add boiling water. 

Cook on low for 7-8 hours.


----------



## tigger813

Lying on the couch watching Grey's and Private Practice. I'll get to working out later or maybe I'll just take today off. Tummy is still bugging me and I'm tired. Enjoying some me time right now which I've had none of this week. I'll get up in awhile and do some laundry or maybe take a nap or both. Just no bounce in Tigger today!


----------



## cclovesdis

Quick post with some hopefully helpful news-

I was just searching for coupons on coupons.com and I found some great ones. There are a good number for cereal, cheese, and healthy/beauty products, plus lots of others. But, the best ones I think are for Hasbro products. I know Wal-Mart and ToysRus take coupons, so they'd be great for the upcoming holiday season.

I am determined to stay within the budget for Christmas this year. It's my mom's budget, but I do most of the shopping/suggesting, etc. Thanks to the CVS thread on the Budget Board, I have made it my goal to fill my sister's and BIL's stocking for essentially free using coupons and Extra Care Bucks earned by purchasing other non-Christmas gift items. Right now, I'm about 50 cents ahead of the game. I'll probably add my stocking to the list as well. If mine ends up under $5, I'll call that successful. I'll start thinking about my parents' as well. Yep, I'm cheap.


----------



## 50sjayne

donac said:


> Just a short note to say hello to everyone.
> 
> to everyone who needs them.  I know how everyone feels.  It seems like I have been dieting all my life too and it does wear you down.  I did get up and worked out before I left for school.
> 
> I especially want to thank 50sjanye for starting my morning out right by having me sing the Witch Doctor's song.  I loved Alvin and the Chipmunks as I was growing up.
> 
> Just getting ready for dinner.  Ds2 came home from college for the first time since Aug so we are just sitting here enjoying having him home for a couple of days.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.



I love that too!  It's on one of my Halloween cd's I downloaded last year--hadn't heard it in years.



tigger813 said:


> No workouts except for the 3 massages I gave today. Been great with food and water all day. Tummy is grumbly though. Don't know why. Hopefully it won't effect weigh in tomorrow here or at the wellness center.
> 
> I went to my meeting tonight after work. Had a piece of quiche for supper and resisted the apple pie mostly. I had the tiniest bit so I should be ok.
> 
> Hoping to get some kind of workout in before weigh in. Maybe DD1 and I will walk down to the wellness center in the morning. That should help. I'll get up and try and do something before that as well. WC opens at 6:30. If DD1 misses the bus I will just drive her to school. I just need to get a workout in. I will have plenty of time to exercise this weekend with my parents gone and DH leaving early Sunday morning. Probably order pizza or subs for supper and I'll have my weekly drink tomorrow night.  I think we're going to the movies on Saturday. If we do I'll bring my Special K bars to eat instead of the popcorn.
> 
> I haven't had a soda in 3 days and I really don't even miss it! I guess it will be like alcohol and be just an occasional drink.
> 
> Watching Big Bang Theory now! So funny as usual! We'll watch CSI next and I will catch up on Grey's and Private Practice tomorrow hopefully while I do the elliptical. Heading to work for awhile in the morning and then coming home to get in some workouts and straighten my bedroom. I have clothes everywhere! I got some more workout shorts at KMart for $1.99 a pair today and a pair of pants for work. I bought two pairs but one of them ended up being the wrong size so I gave them to my mother.
> 
> Have a great night. I need to do some crunches.



I love grumbly tummy--it's so rare with me lol. I loved Big Bang last night--especially the end--here's your kitty and your $20 lol. 



jenanderson said:


> Okay folks....I am TOTALLY tardy with our Healthy Habits...and it will be coming in a few minutes.
> 
> I need to give a quick update though with vague details so that those of you following the saga of my trying to find a job and the craziness of life going through all this stress can know what is kind of happening.
> 
> I am not really even sure how many details to even type here but I will say that based on hard work this week, talking with a lot of employees from the district and some interesting meetings...I am going to be suing for defamation of character/slander.  I now know, with proof, why I am not being offered any jobs and the whole situation is unbelievable.  The past couple of days I have literally felt like this really could not be happening to me because it is so horrible.  The details that I will say at this point is that I was released due to budget cuts but a principal is telling other principals that I was release "due to cause"!  This would mean that I was let go because of something I did wrong.  I have been to our HR department and have seen my file - there is NOTHING but glowing recommendations, positive evaluations and the notice from the school board that I was released due to budget cuts.
> 
> This morning I am waiting to hear back from 2 different lawyers because this whole story is just so awful that I need to have legal representation and I will be seeking assistance in resolving this.
> 
> So, I am sorry I was MIA these past couple of days but I actually feel so much better know that I know why I haven't been getting any calls from principals.  I now feel like it is going to be a long, hard fight but I am going to fight it because I have worked to hard and to long to be an incredible teacher.
> 
> Alright...time to get working on getting the Healthy Habits posted.  I will be posting the challenge first.  I won't post the points and winner until later tonight in case anyone else wants to send me their points or post what new thing they tried out this week.
> 
> Have a fabulous Friday everyone!
> Jen



Well you have about 30 character witnesses here....this is apalling.


----------



## mikamah

Just sneaking on at work to say a quick hello.  My computer would not let me on line last night or this morning, and I'm having dis BL withdrawal. 

Congrats to all who lost today, and hugs to all who gained or who are struggling.  

I'm down .4 today, slow and steady.  I thank the running for burning off the junk I've had.  

I have a 3 day weekend off, so I hope to go to the library or the Apple store and catch up with you all. 

Have a great weekend, and keep on trucking!!  We can do this!!!


----------



## tigger813

Unfortunately Jayne, it was not a good grumbly! Feeling a little better but just taking it easy today. Just cleaned the kitchen, now to start some laundry and then help DD1 finish cleaning her room! Family night of pizza, subs and Project Runway!

Gotta go!


----------



## flipflopmom

Jen, I knew something had to be up!!!!  That's sooo crazy!  What in the world?  I am glad you are pursuing this! I know you don't want to share too many details, but thank you for sharing that.  Best of luck to you on this, I hope the very best comes out of it!

Tracey - hope you are feeling better!

Kathy - glad you got on, I was worried!

Connie- good luck in the am!  You can do it girl!  That's some morning!

Rose - hope you are having fun!  Can't remember when you are due home...

Lindsay - WHERE ARE YOU???

All I have time for.  Just quick skimmed, hopefully I can get back on tonight!
Off to take Anna Kat to gym, she's spending the night with a friend from there, so I can drop and GO!!!  

LATER!
Taryn


----------



## donac

Just a short post.  I just got home from school. Ds's and dnephew just left to go to the Rutger's game.  They won't be home until very late.  I do have to do some grocery shopping either tonight or tomorrow morning.  With three guys in the house they are going to need some food.

Taryn congrats on 5 lbs.  

Cam congrats on quitting pt.  I have done it twice and at times it seems that you are waiting around more than working out. Good luck on working out on your own.

Jen I am so sorry about what is happening to you.  Our reputation is something  most of us take for granted until we lose it.  I hope you nail the creep.

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## MelanieC

tigger813  - Thanks for the link, I can't wait to go back and read all that.  Looks like there is a LOT Of information in here.

dvccruiser76 – Hopefully since you have planned cheats in there, if your good the rest of the week you'll either break or who knows, I've lost before if I was really disciplined the rest of the week.

Pjlla – Yuck swim every night of the week!!!  The pizza sounds good – can I come to your house 

Jenanderson – oh wow, what a horrible situation with the school.  Hang in there, I can't even imagine.  

Keenercam  - I so hear you on the frustration of physical therapy.  That happened to me in Jan/Feb, and it was frustrating because it took so much of my evening 3 nights a week.  Glad you both found a way to make it work outside their office. 

Cclovesdis – Glad you got better sleep last night.  Hope tonight is good as well.  There is nothing worse than not sleeping well.   I love the idea of "Family" dinner.  I wish I had more family close to me.  My daughter wants to do this on Sundays when she is older.  

Liesel  - Way to go on the 22 lbs!!  That is so awesome!!!


Connie96 – Have fun at the fair and Rodeo, that sounds like so much fun!!!

tigger813   -Love me time.  Sounds like fun sitting on the couch watching TV!!!  Hope your tummy got better. 


Mikamah  -  Hope your computer problems work themselves out.  I hate when my computer is acting up.  Yeah on the .4 loss!!!  Woo hoo, and slow and steady is usually how I do it too!

Flipflopmom – Love the name Taryn, my daughter's name is Taryn.  She is a Freshman at Mizzou this year.  


Donac – Hope your able to stock your home with lots of good stuff for the guys.


----------



## MelanieC

Hey everyone,

I hope everyone is having a good Friday.  It's almost quitting time here at work, so I'm really ready to let the weekend begin.

I didn't bring a lunch with me, but ended up going to Whole foods to get some healthy stuff for the week.  I grabbed stuff from the hotbar for lunch.  It was very good and lots of good veggies in there (Edamame, roasted potatoes, roasted Kale, roasted collard greens, roasted green beans w/ shallots, brown rice, 5 kalamata olives and an oriental cabbage salad with cabbage, almonds, sesame seeds and a vinegar based dressing w/ oil -nothing creamy in it).  Was so yummy and filling.  

My DS13's birthday party is tomorrow.  It will be an all day event, so I'm not sure how much time I'll be on until late tomorrow.  I will try to get on in the morning and give a quick shout out, but it depends on how much stuff I have to get done.  I'm in charge of the healthy/vegan items and hubby is in charge of the meat and unhealthy items, lol.  I'm making an Artichoke Garlic dip and a casserole I made last weekend that was super yummy and healthy.  Then at least I know I'll have stuff for me that won't break the calorie bank.  

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## pjlla

jenanderson said:


> I am not really even sure how many details to even type here but I will say that based on hard work this week, talking with a lot of employees from the district and some interesting meetings...I am going to be suing for defamation of character/slander.  I now know, with proof, why I am not being offered any jobs and the whole situation is unbelievable.  The past couple of days I have literally felt like this really could not be happening to me because it is so horrible.  The details that I will say at this point is that I was released due to budget cuts but a principal is telling other principals that I was release "due to cause"!  This would mean that I was let go because of something I did wrong.  I have been to our HR department and have seen my file - there is NOTHING but glowing recommendations, positive evaluations and the notice from the school board that I was released due to budget cuts.
> 
> This morning I am waiting to hear back from 2 different lawyers because this whole story is just so awful that I need to have legal representation and I will be seeking assistance in resolving this.
> 
> So, I am sorry I was MIA these past couple of days but I actually feel so much better know that I know why I haven't been getting any calls from principals.  I now feel like it is going to be a long, hard fight but I am going to fight it because I have worked to hard and to long to be an incredible teacher.
> 
> Alright...time to get working on getting the Healthy Habits posted.  I will be posting the challenge first.  I won't post the points and winner until later tonight in case anyone else wants to send me their points or post what new thing they tried out this week.
> 
> Have a fabulous Friday everyone!
> Jen



HOLY GUACAMOLE! That is disgraceful!!  I'm infuriated for you!!  NO WONDER things have been so tough for you!  You need to get to the bottom of this!  Good for you for not taking it lying down!!  BE STRONG!!!



keenercam said:


> P -- Thank you for being our coach last week!
> 
> Thank you again to everyone for your kind words yesterday.  I had a very controlled "splurge" day yesterday with my 14 point lunch  (LOL!) and then some light chps & pretzel crisps AND a pumpkin muffin last night.  There are still 4 of them left at home from what I baked and I am going to freeze them to have for a pre-breakfast treat on gym workout mornings (they'll be defrosted in my car by the time I am done my workouts).  I didn't buy any frosting for the ones at home and haven't touched the frosting here, though I may put a dab on the muffin I brought for this morning.
> 
> The big news is that I "quit" physical therapy last night.  I was near tears in frustration there last night, feeling like it was a waste of time and I'd rather be at the gym doing a very organized, structured strength training workout and cardio, rather than taking nearly an hour to very inefficiently do 10 minutes on the precor to warm up and then strengthening exercises that should have only taken 1/2 hour.  My therapist and I came up with a list of the exercises I should do at the gym, the order in which I should do them, and the weights at which I should start (he is worried I'll push too hard too soon).  I am definitely ready to be independent in this regard.  Now I can go do a full hour at the gym and feel good about it.
> 
> My plan is to go to the gym at least 3x/week and to do my long walks on Saturdays.  That is about what I can commit to now, but having said it here, I am feeling very bound to making it work.  I am doing a 6 mile walk tomorrow with my friend who is training for the Disney full marathon. She will do those 6 at my very slow pace  and then will wog her other 4 that are on the schedule for tomorrow.  And I am doing another 2.5 mile breast cancer walk on Sunday.



You're welcome.... sorry I was MIA at the start of it!  

I'm sure you know what you are doing with stopping the PT.  Just take it easy on yourself.  



mikamah said:


> Just sneaking on at work to say a quick hello.  My computer would not let me on line last night or this morning, and I'm having dis BL withdrawal.
> 
> Congrats to all who lost today, and hugs to all who gained or who are struggling.
> 
> *I'm down .4 today, slow and steady*.  I thank the running for burning off the junk I've had.
> 
> I have a 3 day weekend off, so I hope to go to the library or the Apple store and catch up with you all.
> 
> Have a great weekend, and keep on trucking!!  We can do this!!!



 for slow and steady!!  Hopefully we will hear from you this weekend!



MelanieC said:


> Pjlla  Yuck swim every night of the week!!!  The pizza sounds good  can I come to your house 



She is starting her 7th year of swim, so we are used to the schedule by now.  But it definitely puts a cramp in family time.  

THe pizza IS good.  I buy the thin whole wheat crust from the grocery store (Mama Marie's or something like that).  Half of the pizza crust is 6 points, so as long as I don't add too much cheese, I can really indulge.  And I don't mind serving them pizza when I know that it is reasonably healthy.... definitely an improvement on the greasy (but delicious) take-out that they prefer.  

A few weeks ago I made myself a goat cheese and cararmelized pear/onion pizza... not quite as the gorgonzola and pear pizza at California Pizza Kitchen,  love but at least I was trying.

I also make myself personal pizzas with the 60 calorie flaxseed and oat bran pita breads.  As long as you don't over-toast them, they are great.  



MelanieC said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good Friday.  It's almost quitting time here at work, so I'm really ready to let the weekend begin.
> 
> I didn't bring a lunch with me, but ended up going to Whole foods to get some healthy stuff for the week.  I grabbed stuff from the hotbar for lunch.  It was very good and lots of good veggies in there (Edamame, roasted potatoes, roasted Kale, roasted collard greens, roasted green beans w/ shallots, brown rice, 5 kalamata olives and an oriental cabbage salad with cabbage, almonds, sesame seeds and a vinegar based dressing w/ oil -nothing creamy in it).  Was so yummy and filling.
> 
> My DS13's birthday party is tomorrow.  It will be an all day event, so I'm not sure how much time I'll be on until late tomorrow.  I will try to get on in the morning and give a quick shout out, but it depends on how much stuff I have to get done.  I'm in charge of the healthy/vegan items and hubby is in charge of the meat and unhealthy items, lol.  I'm making an Artichoke Garlic dip and a casserole I made last weekend that was super yummy and healthy.  Then at least I know I'll have stuff for me that won't break the calorie bank.
> 
> What are your plans for the weekend?



Have fun with DS's birthday!  It should be a beautiful day!

No big plans around here.  DH is painting the house  so it looks like I will be helping with that (as I did all day today).  It's a PITA, but needs to be done and he refuses to hire anyone to do it.  He took the week off to do it, but with the rain and a few social obligations, he has really only painted two days.  He'll have to push to finish it on weekends before it gets too cold.  Speaking of painting, I'm sure he is wondering where I disappeared to.... TTYL..................P


----------



## tigger813

I think my 10 yr old is regressing! She insisted on watching the Backyardigans: Super Secret Super Spy movie! It's funny and cute but don't know why she wanted to watch it! She chose this over Project Runway. She's got bball tryouts at 7:15. She had a rough week and wasn't feeling well most of the week so maybe this is her way of chilling.

Ate 2 halves of 2 small subs from DH and my favorite sub shop. Really bad but oh so good! Bad eating is out of my system for now. I'm going to have Diet Sprite with Mango Rum for my Friday drink. Going to the movies tomorrow and I will be good. If we go to the cinema pub I will get something small or a salad. I plan on getting up early and doing 3-4 miles on the elliptical and I will do some other workout later in the day. Sunday will be a good workout day for me as well. DD1 has a playdate from 1-5 so it will just be DD2 and me. I will get up early to workout and also workout in the afternoon. Going to make this a good weekend and either maintain from today or lose a few to get a jump on next week! Busy week next week so if I can remain focused I will be fine.

Time for that drink! I earned it!

Hugs to all that need it and thanks for the good wishes today! I really appreciate the support I get on here! It gets me through rough days!

TTFN


----------



## brinalyn530

Deb  Those ornaments are awesome!

Taryn    ! Your girls sound so great  almost makes me want to have another, as long as it was guaranteed to be a girl, and as long as I could do everything just the way I want to like with DS, and as long as someone else would get up in the middle of the night to feed her for the first year or so, and yeah, nevermind !

CC  Yay for sleep!

Jen  Wow, that sucks. Good luck to you with the attorney stuff  .

Dona  Enjoy your visit with DS!

cherry-pops  

Cam  The trainer put me on something that said Precor on it to warm up last night, Im not sure that its the same thing youre talking about - kind of like an elliptical without handles crossed with a stair stepper? Anyways, it was the most uncomfortable contraption Ive ever used and I only had to be on it for five minutes, if its the same thing I so completely understand your frustration. I felt like I was going to dislocate my hip with each step/stride/ whatever, I couldnt figure out how to adjust it or even if it was adjustable, and I was bored out of my mind because I had no headphones for the tvs and no music  I stared at the timer the whole time, it was torturous! Luckily, he wont make me do that again  I have to jump rope next time, Im not sure thats going to be better - I havent jumped rope since elementary school! I have faith that you will work at a good pace for you and not push yourself too hard now that you have control over your pt/activity  ! 

Connie  Yay for two good days! Have fun at the fair! I am so impressed with your running/walking plan for tomorrow! 

Tracey  Hope you find your bounce again real soon  !

Lindsay  I hope everythings OK! I have some news for you - my trainer is also a firefighter  I thought about you as soon as that came out of his mouth  !

Kathy  Hope your computer gets taken care of soon! Im missing the Michael stories  !

Melanie  Thanks for being our coach this week and happy birthday to your DS! Turning 13 is a big deal, have a great time!

Pamela  Thanks for being our coach last week!

Plan for the weekend changed slightly since the trainer can work with me on Sunday. Because of DSs baseball schedule the only days I can fit in sessions are Thursdays and Sundays until the second week of November. I wasnt sure if they worked on Sundays, but the trainer said he would work with my schedule this month and well do 2 Thursdays and 2 Sundays, and then start twice a week next month  which was pretty awesome of him I think. I was supposed to have a fitness assessment yesterday, but he read through the medical history and questionnaire thing that I had to fill out and said since I was low risk and already exercising on a regular basis we would just go ahead through a beginner workout and see how I did. That way I would get a good idea of how he ran the sessions, what kind of stuff to expect, and have a better sense of whether this is something I want to sign up for (its a 3 month commitment and then it goes month to month, cancel any time after the first 3 months). It was a great circuit training style workout  my legs were noodles afterwards and I shoulder pressed a 15 lb weight in each hand each set even though I told him when he handed them to me that there was no way Id be able to do that  ! He was impressed that my mechanics were so good, which will save time - since he wont have to teach me good form we can get right to work! We had to use a local gym last night because his facility was being painted, but it should be ready to go for me on Sunday. Which is good, cause let me tell you, I did not like having all those people around to watch me  (even though I know they werent watching and could care less about me and what I was doing , I still felt uncomfortable). Anyways  I had a great time and Im excited about my next session (except for the jump rope part)!

I got three loads of laundry done last night/this morning  they still have to be folded and put away, but Ill do that while Im waiting for the load to wash tonight  itll keep me awake until its time to put that load in the dryer. Since Im going to ask my mom to keep DS overnight for me so I can go to my session on Sunday morning, Im not going to ask her to help me clean the house too. So, Ill clean the upstairs and finish the laundry before the game tomorrow and put DSs bed stuff in the wash and get as much of the main floor done as I can after the game. Then Sunday is up early for the session (throw my bed stuff in the wash before I leave), pick up DS, farmers market, grocery store (whichll have to be super quick since Ill probably be smelly by then  !), home to finish the bed laundry and finish cleaning the main floor if I didnt Saturday night, shower and blow out my hair, and finally remake the beds. If I can get the main floor cleaned Saturday night Im going to try to fit my run in on Sunday too depending on how my legs feel! The basement will have to wait for next weekend, which is actually the weekend it is scheduled to be cleaned anyways, so Im fine with that and it means Ill be back on schedule with cleaning after this weekend.

Whew, well I have a busy weekend ahead of me, and I have my brothers birthday dinner tonight, so I better wrap this up! Have a wonderful, on plan, perfect weather (hopefully) weekend everyone!

Bree


----------



## tigger813

Watching Once Upon a Mattress! Pretty good so far! Carol Burnett, Matthew Morrison, Tracey Ullman, Michael Boatman, Zooey Deschanel and a few others that I don't know names. It was on Ovation network the other day. They are showing a lot of musicals in the next week including Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat starring Donny Osmond. Jesus Christ Superstar and Cats and The Music Man are also on in the coming week. I love musicals so this is great for me!

DD2 is enjoying it though she may fall asleep on the couch. DD1 is at basketball tryouts.  DH is prepping for his trip to Orlando. 

Have a great night all and I'll check in after working out tomorrow!


----------



## my3princes

jenanderson said:


> Okay folks....I am TOTALLY tardy with our Healthy Habits...and it will be coming in a few minutes.
> 
> I need to give a quick update though with vague details so that those of you following the saga of my trying to find a job and the craziness of life going through all this stress can know what is kind of happening.
> 
> I am not really even sure how many details to even type here but I will say that based on hard work this week, talking with a lot of employees from the district and some interesting meetings...I am going to be suing for defamation of character/slander.  I now know, with proof, why I am not being offered any jobs and the whole situation is unbelievable.  The past couple of days I have literally felt like this really could not be happening to me because it is so horrible.  The details that I will say at this point is that I was released due to budget cuts but a principal is telling other principals that I was release "due to cause"!  This would mean that I was let go because of something I did wrong.  I have been to our HR department and have seen my file - there is NOTHING but glowing recommendations, positive evaluations and the notice from the school board that I was released due to budget cuts.
> 
> This morning I am waiting to hear back from 2 different lawyers because this whole story is just so awful that I need to have legal representation and I will be seeking assistance in resolving this.
> 
> So, I am sorry I was MIA these past couple of days but I actually feel so much better know that I know why I haven't been getting any calls from principals.  I now feel like it is going to be a long, hard fight but I am going to fight it because I have worked to hard and to long to be an incredible teacher.
> 
> Alright...time to get working on getting the Healthy Habits posted.  I will be posting the challenge first.  I won't post the points and winner until later tonight in case anyone else wants to send me their points or post what new thing they tried out this week.
> 
> Have a fabulous Friday everyone!
> Jen



OMG  that is horrific.  I cannot imagine what you are going through.  I hope you get a great lawyer and make that idiot pay


----------



## cruisindisney

I just finished day W5D2 of C25K.  I'm surprised at how strong I felt.  I actually believe that the 20 minutes on day 3 is achievable.  

Kids and DH are gone until Sunday morning, so I plan to enjoy the quiet.  I have some Kohls cash to spend on some more new clothes.  Think I'll pick up some workout pants that fit.  That will make jumping jacks easier without having to pull up my pants all the time.


----------



## donac

Plans for the weekend keep changing all the time.  Tonight ds's went to a football game at Rutgers (ds1's gf is a graduate and a past member to the color guard).  Dh and I got a call inviting us to a friend's house  dinner tomorrow night.  She is having the local high school band over (it is a small band) and knew that there is going to  be extra food so she invited us.  Then we found out that they would be at the local high school football game so we went there tonight.  I had to go see the marching band.  I was band parent president for a good number of years and still know a number of parents who are still working with the band.  It was a great night. Not too cold.  Just a great night to be outside.  The local team lost 7 to 6 and it looks like Rutgers may lose tonight also.  Not a great night.  

It was nice because I got to see some of my son's old teacher and it nice to tell them about what they are up to. 

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi Everyone.  Im back to reality.  I got in late last night and was already back to work this morning.

Sooo, remember my challenge to myself?  Well, I think I can call myself a maintainer as I was within a pound of my weight when I got back.  I only gained .8 pounds to be exact.  I am so happy and relieved.  I made sure I walked as much as I could, for instance going out of my way for things.  I also took the stairs to our room on the 4th floor every single day.  I took a vacation from journaling.  I tried sticking to the healthier choices.  I did induldge at times.  The trick was learning to know when I was "full".  That one was a hard one.  You really have to listen to your body for that one.

My bf and I had a lot of fun.  The weather was perfect.  The crowds great.  I decided to do autographs for the first time.  I bought a big vinylmation mickey and had a bunch of characters sign it.  My favorite character interaction was with Cinderella's stepmother and sisters.  They were hilarious and so into character.  I had never seen them before.  I really need to get a photobucket account so I can post pictures.  I also actually enjoyed taking pictures for the first time in a long time since I felt comfortable with it.  It was definitely worth going to for a couple of days to just focus on having fun  now I just have a thousand things to catch up on.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## tggrrstarr

MelanieC said:


> Friday's QOTD:
> 
> Our family likes to have what we call "Family Night" on Friday night.  Do you have anything special you do to mark the end of a week and the beginning of the weekend?  What do you do to keep your goals continuing when you do these activities.  Do you use Friday nights as a "cheat night" or do you keep on track?  Do you have anything special you make to eat on Friday nights that is healthy and keeps you on track?



Friday nights are usually not much different than a regular weeknight for us.  Its just me and my husband and we both work weekends.  Our end of week, beginning of weekend is usually monday night into Tuesday/Wednesday.  We usually have dinner and catch up on our tv shows.  

So I lost 2.6 lbs this week.  I didn't hit my 30lb mark yet, but maybe tomorrow.  The funny thing is I was even more careful with my calories yesterday and even did extra exercise, but no extra loss.  I know it will hit soon.  

Speaking of yesterday, I ran a bit the past two nights on my walk!  I went out for an extra walk with my husband last night and he suggested we try a bit of jogging.  (I don't know who that man was!)  We both tried it again tonight, it was kinda fun.  Who am I?  We were able to jog for about a minute, about 4 times.  This coming up Sunday is my first day of C25k, and he said he might try it with me.  I might just be able to get through W1D1. I've been dreading this workout but it'll be so much easier if he goes with me!


----------



## my3princes

So   I'm dreaming about my vow renewals in Hawaii in 2012.  We definitely plan to do it.  I've been watching Say Yes to the Dress and Four Weddings.  I think that I've fallen in love with this dress




I don't dare order it as I have no idea what size I'll be then (hopefully smaller) or if my taste in dresses will change.  I think the length and shape is perfect for a beach wedding.  I know that I don't want a ball gown or full skirt dress.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Sigh...I've been so busy lately UGH!!
I finally got back and just got done with two days of Diabetes classes and then a sleep study where in the end I found out I stop breathing while I sleep and so have to now wear a breathing mask during the night cause I have sleep apnea  Sigh my life is so crazy, but I have been eating better  Just really really tired and hopefully I'll get better sleep now wearing the air mask.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Just had another FANTASTIC run, did 3.1 in 30 minutes, which is very fast for me!  Set another PR for a mile, PR for 5K, I am psyched.
> 
> ALSO.... DRUMROLL......... 5 pounds GONE THIS WEEK!



Great run Taryn!!! and 5lbs that is so amazing.  Great job



flipflopmom said:


> Lindsay - WHERE ARE YOU???



Im here.  Just got caught up in life the past two days.  I tried to do replies a few times but had to stop in the middle to do something and then got side tracked.  Work is completely insane and I am having an extremely hard time juggling work and family.  I was always so good at this but ever since I took the manager position it is so stressful and I am having to put in so many extra hours.  It will benefit me in the long run money wise but I need to figure out how to still make my family my main focus too.  



brinalyn530 said:


> Lindsay  I hope everythings OK! I have some news for you - my trainer is also a firefighter  I thought about you as soon as that came out of his mouth  !



Oh baby.



Cupcaker said:


> Hi Everyone.  Im back to reality.  I got in late last night and was already back to work this morning.



Im so glad you enjoyed yourself and really just had fun.  Great job on the maintaining!!!



tggrrstarr said:


> So I lost 2.6 lbs this week.


Great loss this week.  Keep up the good work.



my3princes said:


> So   I'm dreaming about my vow renewals in Hawaii in 2012.



Hawaii sounds like a wonderful place to renew your vows and that dress is gorgeous.


Ok so the last time I checked in I was having to head off to a conference on Wed.  I cant believe I have not posted since then.    I was going through withdrawl from you guys.  My eating was going well but I have not run since last weekend do to the craziness of our schedules and the rain we have been getting.  I cant let this become a routine.  

My dh and I went out to dinner tonight for our anniversary.  We will be married 7 years on monday.  I totally splurged both $$ and food.  We shared a spinach crab dip....which I am sure was all my points right there but it was so delicious I dont even feel guilty about it....is that bad?
Then I had a salad, 5 oz filet....but I also got sauteed onions over top. and a loaded baked pot. which I only ate 5 or 6 bites.  I am not kidding you when I say that by the end I had so much pain in my abdomen I thought I was going to vomit.  but the sad part is I enjoyed every bite of that food.  I will chalk it up to a once a year occasion and move on tomorrow.  The meal including tip cost 80$

My aunt sent us a card with 20$ in it so my dh talked me into stopping at the casino on our way home.  Yes we live 5 min from the casino.  So we decided to spilt it 10 bucks a piece.......well we walked out of the casino with 75$ so basically we only paid 5$ for dinner.  This just made my night.  We had so much fun in the 3 hours we spent together.  We need to get a sitter more often.

Im done rambling....sorry this is what happens when I dont post for awhile.  I have to go back to the office tomorrow at 6am to get ready for our next flu clinic.    Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## 50sjayne

Cupcaker said:


> Hi Everyone.  Im back to reality.  I got in late last night and was already back to work this morning.
> 
> Sooo, remember my challenge to myself?  Well, I think I can call myself a maintainer as I was within a pound of my weight when I got back.  I only gained .8 pounds to be exact.  I am so happy and relieved.  I made sure I walked as much as I could, for instance going out of my way for things.  I also took the stairs to our room on the 4th floor every single day.  I took a vacation from journaling.  I tried sticking to the healthier choices.  I did induldge at times.  The trick was learning to know when I was "full".  That one was a hard one.  You really have to listen to your body for that one.
> 
> My bf and I had a lot of fun.  The weather was perfect.  The crowds great.  I decided to do autographs for the first time.  I bought a big vinylmation mickey and had a bunch of characters sign it.  My favorite character interaction was with Cinderella's stepmother and sisters.  They were hilarious and so into character.  I had never seen them before.  I really need to get a photobucket account so I can post pictures.  I also actually enjoyed taking pictures for the first time in a long time since I felt comfortable with it.  It was definitely worth going to for a couple of days to just focus on having fun  now I just have a thousand things to catch up on.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



Sounds fun! If I lived in SO Cal and had an annual pass and used trips to Disneyland as my reward-- I'd be 110 pounds. Just a thought lol. 



my3princes said:


> So   I'm dreaming about my vow renewals in Hawaii in 2012.  We definitely plan to do it.  I've been watching Say Yes to the Dress and Four Weddings.  I think that I've fallen in love with this dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't dare order it as I have no idea what size I'll be then (hopefully smaller) or if my taste in dresses will change.  I think the length and shape is perfect for a beach wedding.  I know that I don't want a ball gown or full skirt dress.



That's really pretty--the whole sh'bang--boquet--everything. 

Well I'm back to maintaining. Didn't actually get into the Halloween clothing chest but did find some pictures on husbands computer today of me last year. Warning-- I had swine flu lol but was able to feebly dress myself and sit in a chair and watch my son and husband answer the door lol. Anyway the first shot is pretty rough but I like it because you can see my black kitty and my white pumpkin I managed to carve. This was before I lost my last 15 pounds too.









.

I posted some more pics of the house on the Disneyland community board in the Halloween thread there. And ahem-- I would like a picture this year of Wally and the doggie in their Halloween get ups lol. LisaH.
 And LuvBaloo-- what are your kids going as this year?


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> Only down .2 for the week! I think it's the bloated thing kicking in.


Dang bloating.  I kept saying I was going to get some cranberry juice, someone mentioned a bit a day to keep the water retention under control.  Hope you have a better day today.



MelanieC said:


> Our family likes to have what we call "Family Night" on Friday night.  Do you have anything special you do to mark the end of a week and the beginning of the weekend?


Well, Anna Kathryn is in gymnastics until 7, so we're not home until 8.  Typically, we don't do anything, it's a rest night.  Veg in front of the tv, don't stress about cleaning, etc.  Lots of times it is pizza night, or something similar, as we just take the night off....



SettinSail said:


> That is *FREAKING AWESOME* !!!   66 POUNDS !!!
> That really motivates me to get my 20 pound clippie.  I did not have a loss this week but if I can lose 3 more pounds I'll be there.  I would love to know how far I run when i do my "wog" 3 times a week but I run out on the paths through the fields here.  Anybody have any ideas??


THANKS!  Shawn, I have an ipod touch, and I bought the Nike+sensor to go with it.  It's a device that attaches to my shoelaces, and it tells me how far, fast, pace, time, etc.  I love it!!  I can listen to my itunes playlists while it's working, too.  Have fun this weekend!



dvccruiser76 said:


> I'm trying and trying and trying to put myself first even though I have a 15 month old. It just seems that I get on track and something else comes up. Today he's having a whiny day for some reason and checking the boards isn't an easy thing to do. At least you see that they are acting bratty. Some parents just don't see it. I'm worried my son will turn out the same way. I'm hoping when he's older if that's the case then I'll be able to do something about it. Here's hoping.



Oh I recognize it in my own kids, but I was speaking about the kids in my kindergarten class.  And, no, their parents don't recognize it.  I had a parent tell me at conferences that she knows her son talks all the time and says "I love you" to try to get out of trouble, but that's part of his charm.  WHAT?  He's no prince charming..



dvccruiser76 said:


> We're going to Pepe's Pizza in CT tomorrow, my cousins wedding is Sunday and instead of a cake they're having cupcakes (6 different flavors), a dessert bar and a mashed potato bar. (I just love sweets ) and then Monday we are going to the Topsfield Fair


Sounds like a very fun weekend!  Enjoy!



pjlla said:


> Well.... I've seen your 5 pounds loss posted, so I'm sure that some of the frustration from this post is GONE!  But hang in their with the kiddos.  You KNOW you can make a difference in their lives (if the administration wouldn't tie your hands up!).  Just keep plugging at it. I wanted to go to the kitchen and eat everything in sight..... I wanted to put my running sneakers in the garbage disposal and smash the treadmill with a sledge hammer (maybe that would have been considered a workout??? ).  But this healthier lifestyle is definitely a habit now... and I almost could not have FORCED myself to throw in the towel.   Not that you don't still CRAVE the junk foods... but you start to realize what kind of work would be involved in taking the calories OFF once they are on.... or you realize how UNHEALTHY those things are for you and you don't want to poison your body like that. A personal record AND 5 pounds!!  Just the boost we need around here! I'm so happy for your success this week!!!


Thanks P.  I totally think it was just getting back into a workout groove, but I'll take it!  I love your smashing the treadmill visual, I, too, had a 2 lb gain last week after what I thought was an OP week, and got ticked.  

As for the food, you are so right.  "How long do I have to run to run that off?"  It is often easier to just not eat it than run extra! 



jenanderson said:


> This morning I am waiting to hear back from 2 different lawyers because this whole story is just so awful that I need to have legal representation and I will be seeking assistance in resolving this.


Hope those meetings went well.  As I said before, this made me furious, too, but at least you got some answers, you are on your way to a resolution, and I bet it will be a good one for you.  



jenanderson said:


> For part two of the challenge, share your ideas of who you believe you are meant to be.  How will you know when you have reached your goal?  Is it simply a weight you have picked?  Are you open to changing your ideas or will you "have" to reach a certain weight?


Ready for a book?  When I started in Jan, I was 218.  I got super motivated, lost about 16 the first few weeks.  I had a horrible diet, loaded with regular soda.  Probably 1200 calories of that a day!  The drastic change started me off, then I started C25K, and I must say, the exercise, which I hadn't done in years, and the dietary changes, made the weight come off and I was MOTIVATED.  Seriously NEVER cheating for months....  My goal was 175,I'm 5'7, and to hit it by my WDW trip in June. That was my h.s. graduation weight, and I thought I looked "good" at that.  Well, I hit 168 by then.  But I was still in the overweight BMI, so I lowered my goal to 159 so I would be in normal BMI range.  I finally hit that after a long, slow, summer.  But, I was still not happy with the fat on my midsection.  I've changed it to 145.  That seems to be in the middle of my BMI range. This loss this week is really, really noticeable. (I'm at 152) I'm a bit scared, b/c I had a couple people tell me to stop.  (Mom, DH, friend) b/c my face is looking a little too thin.  But, I think the 7 more pounds, if they'll just come off where I do have fat, will be the answer and end.  I don't know.  I do have some body distortion issues, so I'm treading carefully here...




keenercam said:


> Taryn - You should be so proud of yourself! You have accomplished so much and you are such an inspiration. It has been so reassuring to hear about your journey, struggles and all, and to see you persevere to your goal.  How awesome!!! The big news is that I "quit" physical therapy last night.


Thank you.  Be careful with your workouts, but it does sound like quiting the PT is a good answer for you.  Have fun on your orchard walk.



liesel said:


> Taryn-Congrats on your loss!  Just from the short time I've been reading your posts I can tell how hard you've worked and deserve these great results! I've broken through my plateau and am at a 22 lb loss since Jan.  Sometimes I get jealous when I see how much more weight some have lost in this time frame, but I am trying to enjoy the loss.  Maybe the fast food thing does work:


Thanks, the fast food thing is kinda crazy.  Everyone's body loses differently, at different times.  I went 2 months without anything real happening, I just hope I can keep this last loss going.  Don't give up!



cclovesdis said:


> In some ways yes, it is taking some pressure off. Before I fractured my foot, I had just realized that not checking my weight everyday is beneficial. I can really fluctuate from one day to the next and then end up with a good loss for the week. But, at the same time, I dont really like the idea of going at least 6 weeks without knowing my weight.


That would kinda scare me, too.  But you are doing so very well, it will be interesting to see!



Connie96 said:


> And, it's working great so far. Two very good days behind me now.


YAY!!!!!!!!!



Connie96 said:


> DANG, WOMAN!!! What a week!!
> for the run!  for the loss! I want my DH and DD to be proud of me. I want to be a runner. I want to be strong. I'm not obsessing about a particular number of pounds. I'd like to drop another size and I'd like to firm up the really flabby parts. I'd love to be an uber-organized super-mom, but I don't think I'm really "meant" for that.


You are already those things.  Hope your run goes well this morning.  The super mom, well, I'm not sure many people are meant for that!  But you do have a great weekend planned, which I am sure your DD will love.  Again, good luck this am!





keenercam said:


> CC - Here is the recipe from the WW boards for those crockpot caramel apples.  I'll do a recipe review after I make them this weekend.


I've never been able to get used to the taste of splenda, or any artificial sweetener.  Most give me mega headaches.  Hope they turn out good, sounds good...



cclovesdis said:


> I am determined to stay within the budget for Christmas this year. It's my mom's budget, but I do most of the shopping/suggesting, etc. Thanks to the CVS thread on the Budget Board, I have made it my goal to fill my sister's and BIL's stocking for essentially free using coupons and Extra Care Bucks earned by purchasing other non-Christmas gift items.


Sounds like a great plan!  We don't have a CVS here, but there is one near gymnastics.  I'll have to do more research on that whole system.



mikamah said:


> Just sneaking on at work to say a quick hello.  My computer would not let me on line last night or this morning, and I'm having dis BL withdrawal.


BAD COMPUTER!!!  We miss you!  



MelanieC said:


> Flipflopmom  Love the name Taryn, my daughter's name is Taryn.  She is a Freshman at Mizzou this year.


Too funny!  Not too many of us floating around!  



MelanieC said:


> My DS13's birthday party is tomorrow.  What are your plans for the weekend?


Happy Birthday to him!!!  We're cleaning today, putting up fall decorations, watching the VT game on TV, picking up AK from her friends.  Tomorrow, church, Mom's, relaxing.  I wanted to get in a long run in there somewhere, we'll see...



pjlla said:


> A few weeks ago I made myself a goat cheese and cararmelized pear/onion pizza... not quite as the gorgonzola and pear pizza at California Pizza Kitchen,  He'll have to push to finish it on weekends before it gets too cold.  Speaking of painting, I'm sure he is wondering where I disappeared to....


I LOVE goat cheese.  Goat cheese and onion sounds yummy!!  Good luck with getting the painting done!



tigger813 said:


> I think my 10 yr old is regressing! She insisted on watching the Backyardigans: Super Secret Super Spy movie!


I tease AK that I'm going to tell her friends she watches Wow Wow Wubzy with her sister.    Hope DH has a good trip!



brinalyn530 said:


> Your girls sound so great  almost makes me want to have another, as long as it was guaranteed to be a girl, and as long as I could do everything just the way I want to like with DS, and as long as someone else would get up in the middle of the night to feed her for the first year or so, and yeah, nevermind  Anyways  I had a great time and Im excited about my next session (except for the jump rope part)!


You're so stinkin awesome.  Look at you impressing the PT right off the bat. As for my girls, I don't usually post the horrible stuff, b/c I need to remind myself of all the good stuff.  We have plenty of drama around here!

[





cruisindisney said:


> I just finished day W5D2 of C25K.  I'm surprised at how strong I felt.  I actually believe that the 20 minutes on day 3 is achievable.


Told ya'!  You will rock it!!!!



donac said:


> It was nice because I got to see some of my son's old teacher and it nice to tell them about what they are up to.


Sounds like  a perfect fall Friday night under the lights!  I love high school football!  Enjoy your time!



Cupcaker said:


> Well, I think I can call myself a maintainer as I was within a pound of my weight when I got back.  I only gained .8 pounds to be exact.


Great job!  Sounds like a wonderful, amazing trip!  Glad you had fun!



tggrrstarr said:


> So I lost 2.6 lbs this week.  I didn't hit my 30lb mark yet, but maybe tomorrow.  The funny thing is I was even more careful with my calories yesterday and even did extra exercise, but no extra loss.  I know it will hit soon.


That's a great loss!!!!!!



my3princes said:


> So   I'm dreaming about my vow renewals in Hawaii in 2012.  We definitely plan to do it.  I've been watching Say Yes to the Dress and Four Weddings.  I think that I've fallen in love with this dress.


It's gorgeous!!!!!!!!



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Just really really tired and hopefully I'll get better sleep now wearing the air mask.


That mask will make all the difference in the world. My DH has one, it changed his whole mentality,and you'll have sooo much more energy!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> It will benefit me in the long run money wise but I need to figure out how to still make my family my main focus too.
> My dh and I went out to dinner tonight for our anniversary.  We will be married 7 years on monday.  Im done rambling....sorry this is what happens when I dont post for awhile.  I have to go back to the office tomorrow at 6am to get ready for our next flu clinic.    Have a great weekend everyone.


Missed you!  It's so hard to juggle all these balls. I tell DH I feel like a jack of all trades and a master of none, or failure at all. I just can't keep it together.  So glad you and DH had a great night!  I hear ya' on getting those runs in....  HAng in there!



50sjayne said:


> Well I'm back to maintaining. Didn't actually get into the Halloween clothing chest but did find some pictures on husbands computer today of me last year. Warning-- I had swine flu lol but was able to feebly dress myself and sit in a chair and watch my son and husband answer the door lol. Anyway the first shot is pretty rough but I like it because you can see my black kitty and my white pumpkin I managed to carve. This was before I lost my last 15 pounds too.


WOW!  Your house should be in a magazine for Halloween!  Very cool!!!!

Well, Sophie blessed us by vomiting in our bed at 1am.  LOTS.  She's stuffy, so I think the drainage upset her stomach.  I cleaned her up,he cleaned up the bed, told DH the mattress was too wet to put sheets on, and changed her pj's.  She was shaking, whimpering.  I bundled her up, and we came downstairs and got on the couch. The furbutts joined us downstairs.   HAve no idea what DH ended up doing.  But now, someone is sleeping everywhere I need to be, and I don't want to wake either of them up.  

What a great start to the day!  Waking them up or not, I'm going to go make my coffee. I hate that my grinder is so loud, but I'm out of ground. The grocery store had a mega clearance on whole bean they were discontinuing, so I have about 4  bags of it...

Rambling.  I know.  HAPPY SATURDAY!
Taryn


----------



## Dreamer24

I'm so far behind again!  I had an ok weigh in, down .2.  Not bad for being sick all week.  Today I'll be on the go all day and have out to dinner plans so I'll have to try to plan that out before I get there!  Happy saturday


----------



## MelanieC

Good morning everyone,

I've got tons of family and a few friends coming over in 5 hours.  I still have to re-straighten up, and cook my two dishes, take a shower and get dressed.  I can do this 

I'm making a broccoli mushroom bake (casserole type thing) from the cookbook Vegan Yum Yum.  It's so creamy and good it's hard to believe there is no dairy in it.  It uses plain soy milk, tahini, dijon mustard, a little oil, nutrional yeast (wich has a cheesy type flavor), soy sauce to make it creamy.  I made this last weekend and it was such a hit.  Ryan even said this was  keeper.

Sure wish Taryn my DD18 was here for the party, I know she wanted us to buy her a plane ticket to be here this weekend....but we couldn't see spending the $100 on a r/t shuttle to the airport and the $250 on the plane ticket for one weekend when I flew out to Missouri to see her 2 weeks ago.  I miss her so much though, I really would have loved to have her here.  SIGH!!!

ok- Off to start working while my computer scans for a computer virus I have on my computer now.  I thought I got rid of it, but no it started back up again.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning! Feeling much better this morning. Had an eggbeater omelet with one slice of cheese and 2 thin slices of baked deli ham.  Slept in this morning for the first time in a long time.

UGH! I hardly ever get called to work on Saturdays and I make plans today and a lady calls and wants a massage for her and her husband! I took myself off the schedule so we can do family stuff since DH is going away tomorrow. I can't win and now I fee guilty! We're going to the movies at 12:30 today to see the Legend of the Guardians. 

We're listening to the Universal podcast right now. DH can hear about Horror Nights since he'll be there tomorrow night! 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone! I have to go get in the shower but wanted to report in that I did my 6 miles this morning.  Actually it was a bit longer than that and it took just about 2 hours, so it was really, really slow. I just have to keep reminding myself that this is where I am right now and all I can do is keep working at improving.

Of course, that is NOTHING compared to Bree's awesome strength training session.   That is just so impressive, Bree!  Yes, that machine is the one I'd been using to warm up at physical therapy.  I'd been using the elliptical but it was in use one night and he let me use the precor instead and when I realized it was much harder than the elliptical I started using that instead at the beginning of every session just to really work my knee and hips more.  SO glad you impressed your trainer and that he is willing to work with your schedule. 

Taryn - Sending you a hug, hoping your day gets better and that Sophie feels better today.  

Hello and hugs to everyone I didn't respond to. Trying to beat Howard to the shower before he comes back from his 5 mile run.  He is doing a 15k tomorrow and I am doing the Breast Cancer 2.5 mile walk.  Today is the orchard for apple picking, then "Secretariat". I am so excited. Right now, I need ice, a shower and some ibuprofen.

Hugs, all!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I am finally eating breakfast now. I've been up for a while, but I don't really have much of an appetite. Thankfully, my parents decided to have a mid-morning snack and next to insisted that I eat breakfast at the same time.

I promise I will catch up on replies. I expect that it will take at 3 posts due to my addiction to smilies. 

Have a great day everyone! 

CC


----------



## cclovesdis

*Connie*: Hope you enjoyed the fair last night and that you had a great run this morning! 



keenercam said:


> CC - Here is the recipe from the WW boards for those crockpot caramel apples.  I'll do a recipe review after I make them this weekend.



Thanks! Cant wait to hear all about them! 

*Tracey*: I was going to ask how you are feeling this morning, but you snuck in and posted before I finished replying. Glad to hear you are feeling better!  Enjoy your weekend! Those musicals sound like a great reprieveno pun intended! 



mikamah said:


> I'm down .4 today, slow and steady.  I thank the running for burning off the junk I've had.



Good to hear from you.  for a loss!



flipflopmom said:


> Off to take Anna Kat to gym, she's spending the night with a friend from there, so I can drop and GO!!!



Well, I saw this last and was going to say that that must have been great, but Ive read your post from earlier this morning and  on your long night. Hope Sophie is feeling better! 



MelanieC said:


> Cclovesdis  Glad you got better sleep last night.  Hope tonight is good as well.  There is nothing worse than not sleeping well.   I love the idea of "Family" dinner.  I wish I had more family close to me.  My daughter wants to do this on Sundays when she is older.



Thanks! I slept pretty well last night. Ive been up for a while, but I was able to fall back to sleep when I woke up pretty early. 

Your daughter sounds like a sweetheart!


----------



## cclovesdis

MelanieC said:


> My DS13's birthday party is tomorrow.  It will be an all day event, so I'm not sure how much time I'll be on until late tomorrow.  I will try to get on in the morning and give a quick shout out, but it depends on how much stuff I have to get done.  I'm in charge of the healthy/vegan items and hubby is in charge of the meat and unhealthy items, lol.  I'm making an Artichoke Garlic dip and a casserole I made last weekend that was super yummy and healthy.  Then at least I know I'll have stuff for me that won't break the calorie bank.
> 
> What are your plans for the weekend?



Enjoy DSs party today! You sound like quite the cook! 

I really dont have any plans for the weekend. Theres only so much I can do with a fractured foot. My goal for the weekend is to go to church. Ill have to sit the entire time, which is making feel uncomfortable just thinking about it. Also, there a lot of stairs to get into the chapel (its on the 2nd floor of a monastery) so, going to Mass is going to be a challenge physically and emotionally. There are elevators, so that will help, but only if I go directly to and from the chapel-and when was the last time that happened? 



pjlla said:


> I also make myself personal pizzas with the 60 calorie flaxseed and oat bran pita breads.  As long as you don't over-toast them, they are great.



I did something similar last night. I took a 2 point whole wheat wrap and used that as my crust. I used 2 tablespoons of sauce and 1.5 oz of part-skim mozzarella cheese plus added canned mushrooms, fresh broccoli, and fresh onions. I also had lots of salad and more broccoli. Dinner totaled 7 points including salad dressing. I loved my pizza and actually felt good about what I was eating. I dont dare tell you what BILs pizza looked like. 

Thanks *Bree*! ITA: your trainer is awesome!  Thats so great that you were able to bypass the fitness assessment!  Hope you have a great weekend! 



cruisindisney said:


> I just finished day W5D2 of C25K.  I'm surprised at how strong I felt.  I actually believe that the 20 minutes on day 3 is achievable.



 Congrats! Good luck with the 20 min. of running! Im sure youll do great! 

*Dona*: Thanks for the memories of being in marching band. Those were some of my best experiences in high school. Have a great weekend! 



Cupcaker said:


> Sooo, remember my challenge to myself?  Well, I think I can call myself a maintainer as I was within a pound of my weight when I got back.  I only gained .8 pounds to be exact.  I am so happy and relieved.  I made sure I walked as much as I could, for instance going out of my way for things.  I also took the stairs to our room on the 4th floor every single day.  I took a vacation from journaling.  I tried sticking to the healthier choices.  I did induldge at times.  The trick was learning to know when I was "full".  That one was a hard one.  You really have to listen to your body for that one.
> 
> My bf and I had a lot of fun.  The weather was perfect.  The crowds great.  I decided to do autographs for the first time.  I bought a big vinylmation mickey and had a bunch of characters sign it.  My favorite character interaction was with Cinderella's stepmother and sisters.  They were hilarious and so into character.  I had never seen them before.  I really need to get a photobucket account so I can post pictures.  I also actually enjoyed taking pictures for the first time in a long time since I felt comfortable with it.  It was definitely worth going to for a couple of days to just focus on having fun  now I just have a thousand things to catch up on.



I think you did very well!  It sounds like you an awesome trip! Cant wait to see some pictures. Im sure you look great! 



tggrrstarr said:


> So I lost 2.6 lbs this week.



 Thats great!  for adding in some running! Hope DH joins you for C25K! 



my3princes said:


> So   I'm dreaming about my vow renewals in Hawaii in 2012.  We definitely plan to do it.  I've been watching Say Yes to the Dress and Four Weddings.  I think that I've fallen in love with this dress



I love it! ITA: looks perfect for the beach! 

Hi *Kailey*! I dont know too much about sleep apnea, but I hope the breathing mask helps! 

Good to hear from you too *Lindsay*! Hope things settle down at work.  Happy Anniversary!  on your trip to the casino!


----------



## cclovesdis

50sjayne said:


> Well I'm back to maintaining.



 Nice job! Great pics too!

*Taryn*: You are an inspiration to me! You really took control of what you were eating and found a love of running! Youve blasted through goals youve set for yourself and arent looking back.  Hoping the last of your goal to lose comes of in the right places! 

When I woke up this morning, I started thinking about how great it will be to weigh-in the morning after I lose the boot. Then, I was debating waiting until that Friday. But, I think I really want to know how I did with just diet and some strength training. Then, I could see how adding exercise back in suddenly affected my weight too. Of course, this all depends on what the doctor says. I may be out of the boot, but still unable to exercise. 



Dreamer24 said:


> I'm so far behind again!  I had an ok weigh in, down .2.  Not bad for being sick all week.  Today I'll be on the go all day and have out to dinner plans so I'll have to try to plan that out before I get there!  Happy saturday



 Any loss is good! Have a great day! Good luck with dinner! 

*Cam*: Thats an awesome way to start the morning!  You have a great mentality about all your time!  Have a great day!


----------



## flipflopmom

Sophie still congested, coughing, but okay.  Not great.  Sent Brad to Wal Mart for some Borax.  That is the BEST stuff for cleaning smell and stain from vomit, and lots of other things, but we spread on the mattress, vaccuum, and voila'!  Evidence is GONE.  Doing laundry now, gotta give Beamer a bath, cleaning, fun, fun, fun.....

CC - because I'm in the mood today (sorry everyone else) THis is for you!

I am sending that you can find something to  today.  When you get your boot off, wwe will all. Your mom will be so happy, too!  I know sitting around much make you., and this foot has turned your life.  BUt not much  until it's off!  While you are on the , find some  games for Deb.  Your CVS deal for  sound .  Hope yourproblems get solved today, I have no idea how to do it..   for being such a great  for all of us.  I am so  that you are a  that spreads so much.  Have a great day!

Taryn


----------



## cclovesdis

*Taryn* that was beautiful! Thank you so much!  You brought tears to my eyes. I can't thank you enough!

Have a great day!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Sophie blessed us by vomiting in our bed at 1am.  LOTS.



ohhh I hope she is feeling better..thats never fun in the middle of the night. 



MelanieC said:


> I've got tons of family and a few friends coming over in 5 hours.  I still have to re-straighten up, and cook my two dishes, take a shower and get dressed.  I can do this



I hope you have a great time today.  I bet you will get it all done.  Where in PA do you live?



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone! I have to go get in the shower but wanted to report in that I did my 6 miles this morning.



Great job getting the miles in.  No matter how long it takes you at least you are doing it.  Have a great time today...it sounds like you have a lovely day planned.



flipflopmom said:


> CC - because I'm in the mood today (sorry everyone else) THis is for you!



That was so sweet....and creative I might add.


Flu clinic was a success today.  I am beat!  Could use a nap.  Instead we are heading to our downtown area to a fall festival....at least it will give us some much needed family time. 

TTYL


----------



## dvccruiser76

my3princes said:


> OMG  that is horrific.  I cannot imagine what you are going through.  I hope you get a great lawyer and make that idiot pay



Yes that is downright wrong. Do you know who started the trouble? I hope they are made to pay for their wrong doing in some manner or another and that your lawyer puts them in their place. 



my3princes said:


> So   I'm dreaming about my vow renewals in Hawaii in 2012.  We definitely plan to do it.  I've been watching Say Yes to the Dress and Four Weddings.  I think that I've fallen in love with this dress



That dress is amazing  I expecially like the train, it's nice and simple for a beach renewal. I still love looking at pictures of my gown. You'll look beautiful in it. I say get it! 



flipflopmom said:


> Oh I recognize it in my own kids, but I was speaking about the kids in my kindergarten class.  And, no, their parents don't recognize it.  I had a parent tell me at conferences that she knows her son talks all the time and says "I love you" to try to get out of trouble, but that's part of his charm.  WHAT?  He's no prince charming..



Sorry I missed that it was your students. I hope I can tell when it's my kid. MY DS(15 months) has been pulling hair lately and I asked the teacher if she's noticed it and sure enough 2 days later she did. Grrrr.... what am I going to do with that boy?



tigger813 said:


> We're going to the movies at 12:30 today to see the Legend of the Guardians.
> 
> We're listening to the Universal podcast right now. DH can hear about Horror Nights since he'll be there tomorrow night!



Oh my DH and I saw the Guardian's last week it was so cute. Especially the little sister. 

I'd love to see Universal Halloween Horror Nights some year. Maybe when my son gets older we'll check it out. Probably 8-10 years from now, but that's okay.

Oh yeah, I came across those mushroom lovers burgers today and bought some. I'm going to try them this week. Do you cook yours any way special?



			
				flipflopmom said:
			
		

> Sophie blessed us by vomiting in our bed at 1am. LOTS.


 Oh no, sorry to hear that Sohpie isn't feeling well. I feel your pain with the puke, my DH wretches from the smell of it, so when my DS pukes, I get to have all the fun myself. Hope she's feeling better soon


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ok--here is my attempt to catch up. We got home Tuesday night at 1am. I worked Weds, Thurs and Fri. We went to bed early every night--so tired! I finally feel caught up on sleep. I'll post a race report later today. I am happy to say I am still solidly a maintainer! So that's exciting. 

And go Gamecocks!!!! BEAT ALABAMA!!!!!

JudeI hope the ½ goes well.  FWIW I question my sanity everytime I run over 10 miles.  And 10 minute miles are great for long distances!

Lindseythanks for posting the race report on your pre-trip report. Im planning on reading it when I catch up here. Loved the Donovan the dog story. And I think a few bites of birthday cake is ok.

Tarynthe AK trip story made me teary eyed. What a sweet girl you have.  Woohoo no more 3rd shift! And it kills me when people think Im going to tell them some easy miracle way to lose weight.  And when they say I cant run I want to sayyes you can, you just dont want to! Great loss this week! And I really noticed the last 10 pounds made a huge differenceall of a sudden I felt thin. It took a while for my brain to catch up with my body, though. Hope Sophie feels better.

My3princesI am so sorry about the repeat sinus infection. That stinks! And how exciting about all the job prospects!

Happy Belated Birthday JEN!!!!!

CCGreat job taking food home (Longhorns)! When does the boot come off?

And for everyone wondering what to tell the kids about moneytry its not in the budget. I think by middle school its reasonable to sit down and share with them the basics of your budget and what goes where. Younger  than thata simple not in the budget works.

Tggstarrtoo  exciting about your rings fitting. And watch outrunning can be addicting.

Traceyhope things get better with your mom and the exercise. 

Octoberbride03hope you had fun in Gettysburg!

Jennifergood to hear from you. Hope you have fun with your dad. And congrats on the job!!!! And how frustrating about changing the competition!

Camgreat job on all the NSVs. Oh, and what your friends ate made me a little ill just thinking about it. And keep telling yourselfa loss is a loss is a loss. I know its disappointing, but its not a gain. Hang in there. Our bodies do not always cooperate the way we want, but if you stick with it, its worth it!

Cruisindisneyhugs to you on the stuff going on in dss class. Fourth grade was like that for us. It was a terrible year. In retrospect I should have gone over the teachers head instead of just hoping things got better. (We really tried working with the teacher, but the two teachers on the team hated each other, so it was an awful year.)  I really hope things improve for your son.
LisaI so hate inlaw drama. Hope Disneyland was awesome! And roller derby trainerwow! And 3 weeks in a row-woohoo!

Kathygreat job on 5 miles!

*How do you handle it when people comment on your "diet foods"? Do you just ignore them? Do you just gently remind them that it isn't about a "DIET" but about a healthier lifestyle? Or do you give it to them, both barrels???*Interesting question. As a vegetarian, I get lots of weird looks. It depends on who I m talking to, but if the person has already annoyed me I tell them I think meat is gross, and have they ever looked at or smelled raw meat beforeyuck! Most of the time, I just say I feel better when I eat healthy, but I do still love my French fries. And sometimes I say when you run and work out as much as we do, your body kind of forces you to eat better.

CrystalSwelcome! I think getting the soda out of the house is a great way to start!

ConnieIm really glad youre still off the diet soda. I wont tell you its ok to be on a junk food binge. Just know that everybody struggles with this. Ill talk about it more in my race report. But I think the pressure to do the right thing when it comes to food is hard to maintain 24/7 day in and day out. I know some people can make the changes and never look back, but I cant. Just know that I am struggling alongside you. And I get it.

Shannoncongrats on a sale pending!

Disneyobsessionwelcome back on the wagon!

Cruisindisneyglad the extra tests went well. Ive had to go back a couple of times and its always been nothing.

PamelaI am kind of agreeing with Lisa. What about trying maintaining for a while? I will talk about this some more later.

And Connies comments about being afraid to succeed. I so agree with that. And Im afraid of gaining it all back and being a failure AGAIN!

Oh JenI cant believe you are having to deal with this! I cant believe they were saying you were released due to cause! I am so glad you are being proactive.

Breeloved reading about the trainer. Its something Ive been thinking about. And if I could have a firefighter trainer.

Melaniehugs to you. We had our first b-day without ds in July. I was a little sad.

Well, I have lots to tell you all. I am going to do a race report--I have finally processed it all, so I'll save all my stuff for that. I missed you all.


----------



## jenanderson

Quick fly by post!

Taryn - I am so sorry DD is sick!  Hope she is feeling better soon.  

Rose - Can't wait to hear all about the race.  I am sure you did great!

CC - You are our eternal  cheerleader and I love how you always find time to comment on everyone's posts.

my3princes - That dress is amazing and I am sure you would look totally beautiful in that (or whatever other dress you found)!  Vow renewals in Hawaii sounds wonderful!

Cam - Sounds like a busy day.  Great job on your run and I hope you really enjoy your walk!  It is a beautiful fall weekend in Minnesota - I should be going to the apple orchard.

Thanks to everyone who commented on my job situation.  I spoke with a few different law firms on Friday to give my information and know will wait to hear back from an attorney to see if they are willing to take on the case.  I was told by all the different places that it may take 4-5 days to hear back from them.  I have to admit that I am feeling very sad about everything because I have always worked so hard as a teacher to be the teacher that inspires the children.  I dream of being that teacher that kids talk about as their favorite teacher or the one who inspired them to do great things with their lives.  I have always put everything I have into teaching and feel it was truly my calling in life.  Teaching makes me laugh and smile and feel so full of life - even on the hard days.  To find out that someone is trying to keep me from that and keep me from sharing all I have to give makes me feel so sad and it is still almost hard to believe.  Then I also think about all it has cost my family in terms of our financial position and how stressed the whole family has been since I have not been able to get a job and I get angry.  I guess I am still processing the emotions.

My weight loss has really hit a standstill and I am beginning to wonder if I just need to maintain for a while still since that is what I am doing.  I started this journey in January at 198 pounds.  I have made it down to 153.5 pounds.  I had thought I wanted to get to 148 pounds but I just can't seem to find it in me to lose the last 5.5 pounds.  I have gone up a pound and gotten back to 153.5 over and over again.  These past few weeks when things have been really stressful, I have done some binge eating but stay at 153.5.  I think much of it is because even when I have some bad moments, overall, I am still living my "healthy life".  I will continue to think about this all but I am not worrying about it because I know that I am not at all overweight anymore.  I am 5'9" and this is a healthy weight.  Maybe I will be happy with maintaining for a while and here and there switch things up a bit to see if any more comes off.  Well, now I am rambling and this means it is time to sign off for a bit.

Time to go do some errands with DH.  We are going to get some groceries for a good grilled dinner tonight - we are going to try pizza on the grill.  Maybe I will even bike to the store because it is so beautiful outside.

Oh...this was suppose to be a quick post that has turned long but I have one more thing to say...

Jude - You are an amazing woman.  You NEVER drive me crazy, even with your race stuff.  You will TOTALLY ROCK your half tomorrow and I will be proud of you for starting the race and finishing it with whatever time you were meant to have.  Run for YOU.  Remember to smile as you run.  Think of all you have done in life and how you inspire me constantly.  Think of how lucky we are to have become friends even though we live thousand of miles away from one another.  Just think happy thoughts and enjoy the day because once you cross the finish line of your first half marathon...you will never be the same woman again because you will have accomplished so much!  

Signing off!
Jen


----------



## Rose&Mike

October 2, 2010 Inaugural Disney W&D 
Start  10:00pm temp 75, 78% humidity

We arrived at WDW Thursday night. Pretty uneventful. DS had some flight issues, but made it down around 1am.

Friday afternoon we took the bus to WWOS for the expo. I was already very keyed up. Honestly, I didnt want to go to the expo, I didnt want to run the race, I didnt want to diethealthy eat, whatever, anymore. I was tired. I had been tired all week. My legs were sore, my feet were sore, and we hadnt even run the race yet. I really was questioning why I thought this was a good idea in April, and had this strong urge to get in bed and pull the covers over my head, or better yet go the pool and have a drink (which we did end up doing later.) The expo was fine. I bought three new headbands. I wish I would have got a w&D run t-shirt, because I didnt get a chance to get one later. So thats something I need to remember for next time. Buy the t-shirt before the race.

After having a drink at the pool bar, we met Tom and his friend at Marrakesh for dinner. It was good, but I hardly ate anything. I was really unhappy, anxious etc. I did not want to do the race the next day. The weather on the other hand was gorgeous the whole time we were in WDW. Just lovely. Warm during the day, cool at night.

Saturday we went to MK in the morning with the boys. It was fun. We went back to the hotel around lunch and tried to relax. I am not very good at relaxing. Every minute that went by I was more keyed up. We went to B&C to meet with some Ohana folks, but didnt end up seeing them. We went back to BW and had a ice cream cone and split a piece of pizza. Around 6pm we started getting ready for the race. We took some pictures out on the porch at BW and headed to the bus around 7pm. We were at the start by 8pm. 

The next two hours were long and tortuous. I just didnt want to be there. (Do you see a recurring theme here?) I was convinced my legs were going to be bleeding by the second mile (leftover chafing from the week before) and I forgot to mention Thursday was the start of TOM. Lovely huh? So I had extras stuffed in my jog bra and Mike had stuff in his pocket for the end of the race. I was not happy. But the weather was gorgeousI kept telling myself that. At 9pm we got in this huge line to check our bags. It took us 10minutes to find the end of the line. At 9:30 we got in our chute. We were in B chutewhich I was very happy about.

The start of the race was very cool. It was completely dark (obviously there were lights) and they shot off fireworks. Once we got going I was fine and actually started enjoying myself. We ran a mile, walked a minute. It worked great. Animal Kingdom was a little scary, very curvy, very crowded, and very narrow.  DHS was the same, but not quite as narrow. They turned on the Osbourne Lights and had the music going. That was awesome! Worth running  13 miles for! 

On the path from DHS to Beach Club this chick was insistent that she needed to run between me and Mike which really ticked me off. We run right next to each otheralmost touching. But Im glad she ticked me off because thats what I needed for my last push so we smoked her and ended up finishing strong. I felt great. I was smiling, and then I started crying, because I felt so much better than the last race. Our time was 2:27:12about two and a half minutes slower than our September, but considering, it was warmer, more crowded, and night time, I was very happy. I just wanted to be under 2:30.
Then I remembered the girl problem and it was big problem at that point. We found a BR and then got in line to pick up our bags. 

Big mistake. What a mess! It was inside this building, where the temp had to be in the 80s. There was no air moving, and everyone started feeling cruddy. It was wall to wall people and my heart rate stayed in the 130s despite the fact that we were standing still. I will never get in line or stop moving again after a race until my heart rate is down. I felt horrible for about an hour after that. I felt too sick to eat or drink, which is what I really needed.

Finally around 1:30 we got something to eat and drink. The party was fun. The music was great, but it was beyond crowded. Everything had really long lines.  We got back to the hotel at 3:00am and were up by 7:30. My feet really hurt over the next couple of days, but I think thats as much from all the walking we did as from running. While we were at WDW for 5 days, we had well over 100000 steps. 

So, what did I get out of this? I am really proud of myself for running and running well. I really wanted to bag it. Well I realized this week that I was extremely worried about DS and what was going on with him. I have been really worried since we got back from Carolina, but didnt realize how much, until Thursday when he finally got some good news. Such a relief. So I think the not wanting to run, the not wanting to watch what I eat, the not wanting to eat healthy or be healthy was coming from worry and anxiety. The whole week before the race, I just wanted to throw the towel in, give up on working out and gain the weight back. It was a huge mental struggle. And really the worst thing would have been to stop exercising, its probably the only think that kept me sane that week. 

I also realized that I am competitive and I like passing people. And I hate it that Mike will probably always run faster than me. I am going to have to work on that. We actually had a big argument around that topic yesterday. When that chick insisted on squeezing between us during the last mile, all I could think isare you really going to let her huff and puff past you? (Im sure she is a very nice personI just didnt like it that I was slowing down. I wanted to finish hard and strong!)

So that brings me to:
*For part two of the challenge, share your ideas of who you believe you are meant to be. How will you know when you have reached your goal? Is it simply a weight you have picked? Are you open to changing your ideas or will you "have" to reach a certain weight? 

Feel free to share any thoughts you have about this topic because I have been struggling with it for weeks. I feel successful, know that I have courage, determination and will power...but wonder if this is really it and I don't know it yet*.

I thought I was supposed to be a Mom of 4 kids. I had one. With everything that we went through with the kid stuff, we almost ended up divorced. I still have a lot of sad feelings associated with it. I thought I was going to be a therapist, I now work in fund developmentand love it. I never thought I would be an athletebut I think I am. I love running. I love working out. I love being fit. I dont love it every single day, or every single week. Some days and weeks I hate it. I feel more like the real me than I have in a long time. I never would have thought this is the person I would be at 43, but I like this person. I think the big thing is, I am now open to change (or at least trying to bechange still stresses me out).

I love being thin. (And I never thought I was thin before, ever, even when I weighed less). I picked my goal weight based on charts and tables and formulas, and Im happy at this weight. If I dont lose another pound thats ok. But Ive decided to try for the high school weightyou know the one where my mom told me I was a big girl. I might not make it, and Im not switching to being a loser. Im going to stay a maintainer, just bump it down. I dont feel like I need to be a loserif that makes sense. I think if I drop 10 more pounds it will help my running, and I would love to see if the belly goes away, so I decided to see what happens. And Im feeling a little competitive. I kept thinking I dont need to go to that weight to prove something to my mom, but what if I want to prove something to myself? What if I want to prove I can reach my goals, be healthy and be happy?

Pamela (and Jen)this is my rationale for staying a maintainer, yet still maybe working on those last 5-10 pounds. Being a maintainer, to me, doesnt mean I can back off, it just means, that if I stay at this weight, thats ok. Its good. But if I can get a little healthier, thats good too. Thats why I suggested maybe trying maintaining for a while. Might not make sense, but in my weird mind, it does.

We ran Monday morning around BW and it was so fun. We ran again this morning6 miles under an hour! I was very happy! So I am starting to feel like myself again. At least until DSs next dramafest.

Thanks for reading my novel.
Ill post some pics in a bit.


----------



## jbm02

Hi all.  Your friendly lurker here.  LOL.  

I just got home from the runners expo for the Hudson Mohawk Marathon/Half marathon tomorrow.  Lots of vendors - and the shirt for the race is really, really cool.  It's white, with black lettering for the race and the big date: 10.10.10  DH surprised me with an awesome long sleeve black pullover with the race name on it.  Some of my favorite vendors were there - RunLikeAGirl, Bondi bands, etc.  I spent alot of time wandering around the aisles and each time I turned, I saw DH sitting down talking to a few guys.  I asumed he ran into someone he knew, but...no.  It was Mark and Jay Kruger from BL Season 5 (??maybe 6?)  and they were so incredibly nice and personable.  DH is a big guy (6'5 and about 300 lbs) and has been struggling with making a life change to get healthier.  I was so excited to see them talking to him and encouraging him.  It really made my day. 



tigger813 said:


> . They are showing a lot of musicals in the next week including Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat starring Donny Osmond. Jesus Christ Superstar and Cats and The Music Man are also on in the coming week. I love musicals so this is great for me!


..I laughed at this.  Two years ago, one of the other 6th grade religion teachers told us that he ordered Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat to show to all the 6th graders.  It was delivered about 30 minutes before class started so none of us had an opportunity to preview it.  OMG, OMG.  Who knew that a Donny Osmond show would have PG17 content that had a classroom full of 11 year olds eyes a-popping!!! 



cruisindisney said:


> I just finished day W5D2 of C25K.  I'm surprised at how strong I felt.  I actually believe that the 20 minutes on day 3 is achievable.


  Congratulations!!  Isn't that an incredible feeling???



my3princes said:


> So   I'm dreaming about my vow renewals in Hawaii in 2012.  We definitely plan to do it.  I've been watching Say Yes to the Dress and Four Weddings.  I think that I've fallen in love with this dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't dare order it as I have no idea what size I'll be then (hopefully smaller) or if my taste in dresses will change.  I think the length and shape is perfect for a beach wedding.  I know that I don't want a ball gown or full skirt dress.



What a beautiful dress.  So perfect for a beach renewal.  You'll look amazing in it.

*Taryn*, woohoo on the 5 pounds and the amazing run!!  And your journey is absolutely inspiring.  Hope Sophie is feeling better soon!!

*CC*, LOVE your smilies.  Keep them coming, please!!!! 

*Octoberbride*, did I miss your post about Gettysburg?  I'd love to hear about it (or let me know where it is so I can go back and find it...)  I'm going there on a "staff ride" next weekend with a group of Army officers.  I love history and am really looking forward to it.   

*Jen*, 

My half is tomorrow.  It starts at 830 AM.  I'll have to leave almost immediately after I finish to rush home, shower and head up to my DD11's cheerleading competition.  But I'll try to post on Monday morning and let you all know how it goes... So happy that we have Monday off!!

Beautiful afternoon here in upstate NY.  A little chilly at DS15's JV football game this morning but hey, it's October!  LOL.  Have a great weekend everyone!!
Jude


----------



## donac

Jude good luck on the race tomorrow.  That must have been neat to see the guys from BL.

Rose welcome back.  Your vacation sounds wonderful.  I am glad that you enjoyed your race.  

Just hanging around the house today. I got the sewing maching out today and got a table runner and a wall hanging started.  Maybe I will quilt them tomorrow before I watch the Columbus Day parade.  It is just at the end of the block so all I have to do is get a folding chair and walk.  It is fun to watch the local high schools bands go by.  We usually see a lot of people we know walking or riding in the parade.  It is a really bug thing in town.

I went to get some blood work done for my physical this morning.  I was an hour early since they didn't open until 8 and I thought it was 7.  I was going to go home but I went to a park and walked for a while. I was still very early so I went and read the rest of the time.

The boys are in the other room playing video games.  It is nice to see them just hanging out.  

Off to a friend's house for dinner. 

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Here are some pictures from our race/trip. Sorry they are big, but I am too lazy to resize them today.

Here's DS with his friend at DHS. They did not want to take this pic, but they both loved it afterwards. Gotta love that hair. He shaved it off Monday.





There was no line for Minnie! It was a "magical moment." That was the theme of our trip. DS started it Thursday night when he was on the magical express bus at midnight. First he texted he wasn't feeling very magical. Then later a bunch of very excited little kids got on the bus and he texted he felt much more magical.






Here's some before the race pictures:













Here's the start:





Here's me at the finish! (Before we got in the bag line.)





And here's a pic of the view from our room and a castle picture, just because!
Notice in the view from my room, I have my new bling on! It's a very cool medal!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Still watching the Carolina game! Too exciting!

I thought of a couple of funny things I left out.

When we were running up one of the highway overpasses--someone around us started whining--it's hilly, it's windy, blah blah blah. I shared with Mike--if the hill does not have a name it doesn't count--everyone thought that was funny. And thank goodness for the breeze it cooled us off. Really training during this nasty summer really made all the difference. I am definitely getting a t-shirt that says--it's a hill, get over it.

And when I asked DS why he got a mohawk. He said his bff's were doing it--there was probably alcohol involved. I asked him if they jumped off a cliff would he jump off with them? And he said probably, depending on how high the cliff is and what's at the bottom.

Jude--have an amazing race tomorrow!!!

Dona--enjoy having those boys around!

And can I just say--touchdown Carolina!!!!! This has been a very exciting game. DS was so busy this week he forgot to request tickets, so I think he's just tailgating today.


----------



## tigger813

dvccruiser- I just cook the mushroom burgers in the microwave. I still am having trouble finding them again. I'll have to check Shaw's this week though I know I'll pay twice as much as I should!

Got in my 5K on the elliptical today. I will do at least one 5K and maybe even 2 tomorrow plus an additional other type of workout. I do it when I can! Parents won't be back until late tomorrow afternoon. DD1 has a playdate from 1-5 so if DD2 finds something to do I can get that second 5K in! I want to have a loss by Monday! And a big loss this week despite PMS setting in! I will BEAT the HECK out of PMS this week!

Enjoyed Guardians of Ga'hoole! I had steak slider burgers to eat and some waffle fries. I'm going to make something for DH and me shortly! I was going to have a smoothie but I think I'll fix something a bit more exciting! I will do the smoothies tomorrow! I bought some more Greek yogurt today.

Have a great night! I think DH is all ready to go! I hope to go back to sleep after he leaves but if I can't I'll just get up and workout!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Not much to report. I ate okay for the day. I haven't eaten all my points yet, and I'm kind of craving something sweet so I'm hoping I end the day on a good note.

Tomorrow should be a good day. PMS will likely start to kick in in the next few days, so I have to be careful.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Flu clinic was a success today.  I am beat!  Could use a nap.  Instead we are heading to our downtown area to a fall festival....at least it will give us some much needed family time.



Hope you are able to get some rest tomorrow! Glad work was good!  Hope the festival went well and you were able to enjoy your time with the family! 



Rose&Mike said:


> CCGreat job taking food home (Longhorns)! When does the boot come off



Hi *Rose*! Thanks! I was very proud of myself! Ahh, the boot. Hopefully Nov. 1st, but I'll know for sure that day. 

Thanks for the race report. You did great!  You look amazing!

Thanks *JenA*! I hope you hear from an attorney soon. 

How did the pizza turn out?

*Jude*: Best of luck tomorrow!  What a wonderful thing for your DH to get to talk to Mark and Jay! 

You got it! More smilies a comin' 

*Dona*: Have a great time at the parade! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I am definitely getting a t-shirt that says--it's a hill, get over it.



 That's great!

*Tracey*:  for your 5K!  for knocking the pants off of PMS!


----------



## Cupcaker

Heres my attempt to post pictures.  Sorry for the fuzziness and size.  I have no idea how to do all this computer stuff.

This is at Magic Kingdom on our first day.





This is at Epcot on our second day there.





I was laughing so much at this interaction because Minnie was comparing my height to hers and how basically we are the same height.  So yes you can see I am 5' while my BF is 6'2"  

I finally caught up on the 15 pages of posts I have missed since I was gone.  Congratulations for all the milestones that were achieved.  Taryn, 65 lbs is amazing!  You are truly an inspiration.  Sorry to hear about those of you and your children who are sick.  I hope it will pass quickly.  Pamela- Im glad it turned out you were ok.  Jen- Ugh! so sorry to hear whats happening.  Rose- glad you were able to overcome all those feelings and have a great race.

I have been so busy catching up with work and school work.  My vacation just felt like a long weekend, but at least it was a super fun long weekend!  Reading all your posts inspired me so much to get back on the wagon head on.  I exercised Friday and today even though Im still a little tired from traveling.  Im ready to beat these last 10 pounds and reach my goal.  I even did some shopping today to make sure I had healthy food around me.  Well Im going to go and try to get some more work done.  Talk to you all soon.

Jeanette


----------



## tigger813

Good morning all! 

Watching WDW: Behind the Scenes on Travel channel right now! Waiting for DH to call to let us know he's landed in Orlando!

Just finished my Greek yogurt smoothie and am heading down to my first 5K of the day while doing laundry as soon as DH calls. Going to get the living room ready for Halloween decorations including my new Disney Jack O'Lanterns! So excited to sue those. DD1 has a playdate at 1 so DD2 will either help me or watch a movie in my room! I will also do another 5K and maybe some Wii Fit plus today. Parents won't be back until later this afternoon so hopefully I can get a lot accomplished today especially in terms of exercise. I will probably take a walk/jog in the morning.

Time to start the laundry as I'm washing all the sheets and comforters today. Gotta have a more set schedule for doing that. Maybe I'll look into a new comforter for the bedroom! I need something brighter and it would be nice to surprise DH!


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

I don't think I woke up at all last night! I hope that others of us are catching up on sleep too! 

It's time to make breakfast. My parents went to church so I better be ready to eat when they get home. As much as it seems like I have my parents down my back, my mom especially has really been on me to eat 3 meals a day. I can't say I blame her.  I am really working on getting my eating under control. And doing better by the days! 



Cupcaker said:


> Heres my attempt to post pictures.  Sorry for the fuzziness and size.  I have no idea how to do all this computer stuff.



*Jeanette* you look great! 

*Tracey*: Have a great day today! You have so much motivation!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  I was up again when I weighed in this morning.  That is 3 weeks in a row.  I really hope that I can regain control soon.  I'm 10 lbs heavier than I was this summer.  It's frustrating, but I know that being sick for the last month hasn't helped, my screwed up work schedule and overall anxiety of searching for a job.  I thought the sinus infection was gone, but I woke up super dizzy this morning and have surmised that is must be fluid in my ears.  They don't hurt though   I took some sudafed and am hoping that helps.  Unfortunately I probably won't sleep tonight as sinus/allergy/cold meds always have that effect on me.


----------



## tigger813

I ended up doing 3.5 miles on the elliptical watching You've Got Mail! Will finish watching it later when I do more miles! Feeling very energetic and ready to kick butt today! Now time to clean my bedroom!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning!

Deb--so sorry you are still feeling cruddy.

CC--Glad you got some sleep.

Cupcaker--looks like you had a great trip! Sorry we missed you. 

Tracey--what do you put in your greek yogurt smoothie? Have fun getting in your exercise today!

We are looking for a race in November. Thinking about one in Nashville.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Rose&Mike said:


> Tracey--what do you put in your greek yogurt smoothie? Have fun getting in your exercise today!



I put in skim milk and frozen strawberries. I bought Cabot plain Greek yogurt, UGH DISGUSTING and full of fat and calories, guess I need to head to the grocery store to get some chobani! I threw out my smoothie and had some Pierogies with light sauce and parmesan cheese. 

Back to working on my room. GOt the third load of laundry in and DD1 is finishing up her room. I have some clothes to take care of and to clean my room completely. Taking DD1 to a friend's at 1 and pick up some apples at the orchard nearby.  

DH got to Orlando fine and is at Epcot now!


----------



## MelanieC

Hey everyone,

I just lost an entire post.  uggh my computer cursor jumps around and a lot of time it goes back to the page prior to the one I'm on and I lose what I've been typing.

I just realized that with the party yesterday, I forgot to give a QOTD.

Today's QOTD.  What do you do on the weekend to get ready for the week ahead to stay on target?  Do you prep food, plan a menu, plan exercise or pick your days of the week and times your going to work out?  

For me - I do sit down to make a menu most weeks.  I try to stick with it, but sometimes life gets in the way and I have to alter.  I probably need to do more in planning exercise.  To be honest, I really need to focus hard on the exercise because it's non-existant.


I'm off right now to take my son to see if he can find a new skateboard for his birthday and then I'm hoping to exercise when I come back.  

Talk to everyone soon.  Make great choices today and keep on chugging your water


----------



## Rose&Mike

I thought this article was great!
One step backward, two steps forward...
http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=84


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  This is a tough one.  I usually don't find out my work schedule until late Sunday night.  Until I know my schedule I really can't plan anything.  I have to figure out which nights I'll be home, which night DH will be cooking, when I can fit in a trip to the grocery store, who's driving kids in the morning, who's picking up kids in the afternoon, plus any appointments that are thrown in there.  It is complicated.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Nothing much to say. I'm not in the best of moods and either is my mother. Hmm.  Obviously, it is my fault. 

*Deb*:  I know what you mean about looking for a job. I feel like everytime I send in an application, I have be readily available for a phone call or e-mail. I think it was JenA who said looking for a job is a "full-time job." My cousin did too.

Hope you are able to get some rest tonight. 



tigger813 said:


> I ended up doing 3.5 miles on the elliptical watching You've Got Mail! Will finish watching it later when I do more miles! Feeling very energetic and ready to kick butt today! Now time to clean my bedroom!







Rose&Mike said:


> We are looking for a race in November. Thinking about one in Nashville.



Thanks *Rose!*

Another race! 



tigger813 said:


> I bought Cabot plain Greek yogurt, UGH DISGUSTING and full of fat and calories



 Good to know!



MelanieC said:


> Today's QOTD.  What do you do on the weekend to get ready for the week ahead to stay on target?  Do you prep food, plan a menu, plan exercise or pick your days of the week and times your going to work out?



I do menu plan based on what is on sale. However, we often end up with leftovers from a meal on Sunday or Monday and then we end up straying from the menu.

Love the article *Rose*!


----------



## Cupcaker

Tracey- Youre really on a roll lately.  Good job.  Youre motivating me to do a bunch today 

Thanks CC!  Do you feel more in control of your eating since the toe incident?

Rose- No worries.  It seems like even with a plan for WDW, things never went according to plan for me.  Looks like you had a great time too  

Deb- Dont let it get you down.  With all that going on, who wouldnt be frustrated.  Maybe you can make a new eating/exercising plan to bring you through this tough time. 



MelanieC said:


> Today's QOTD.  What do you do on the weekend to get ready for the week ahead to stay on target?  Do you prep food, plan a menu, plan exercise or pick your days of the week and times your going to work out?



I dont plan food or exercise.  The only thing I do is make sure my fridge and pantry is stocked so that I will not have an excuse during the week to eat unhealthy.  Right now all I am doing is the elliptical, so theres no need to plan for that since I just catch up on my recorded shows at night while exercising 

I just had a mini bagel, mini babybel light, apples and grapes for lunch.  I never had a babybel before.  Yummy!  I was up .2 today.  I have no idea why.  I weigh myself daily, it just really tends to help me and keeps me motivated.  I need to go back to eating mainly veggies and fruits.  That tended to really make a difference.

Enough of my homework break....back to work!


----------



## tigger813

Go for it Cupcake!

I've done 5.5 miles on the elliptical and a 45 minute cardio/sculpting workout! I feel great! Bedroom is mostly done so now I'm working on the living room so I can decorate a bit for Halloween.

DH called from Orlando. He tried a few things at F&W and is headed over to a dinner at Portofino with the rest of the convention people. I told him we are definitely heading down there for a few days next fall without the kids! 

Back to cleaning. DD1 will be home shortly and my parents will be back soon as well. Trying to get as much done as I can. Probably heading to bed early as I was up at midnight with the dog and at 3 when DH left and then the kids came in around 7:20.

Having some sort of burger on the 60 calorie pita bread. Also continuing to drink my water.

Gotta get moving!

TTFN


----------



## jenanderson

Rose&Mike said:


> So that brings me to:
> *For part two of the challenge, share your ideas of who you believe you are meant to be. How will you know when you have reached your goal? Is it simply a weight you have picked? Are you open to changing your ideas or will you "have" to reach a certain weight?
> 
> Feel free to share any thoughts you have about this topic because I have been struggling with it for weeks. I feel successful, know that I have courage, determination and will power...but wonder if this is really it and I don't know it yet*.
> 
> I thought I was supposed to be a Mom of 4 kids. I had one. With everything that we went through with the kid stuff, we almost ended up divorced. I still have a lot of sad feelings associated with it. I thought I was going to be a therapist, I now work in fund developmentand love it. I never thought I would be an athletebut I think I am. I love running. I love working out. I love being fit. I dont love it every single day, or every single week. Some days and weeks I hate it. I feel more like the real me than I have in a long time. I never would have thought this is the person I would be at 43, but I like this person. I think the big thing is, I am now open to change (or at least trying to bechange still stresses me out).
> 
> I love being thin. (And I never thought I was thin before, ever, even when I weighed less). I picked my goal weight based on charts and tables and formulas, and Im happy at this weight. If I dont lose another pound thats ok. But Ive decided to try for the high school weightyou know the one where my mom told me I was a big girl. I might not make it, and Im not switching to being a loser. Im going to stay a maintainer, just bump it down. I dont feel like I need to be a loserif that makes sense. I think if I drop 10 more pounds it will help my running, and I would love to see if the belly goes away, so I decided to see what happens. And Im feeling a little competitive. I kept thinking I dont need to go to that weight to prove something to my mom, but what if I want to prove something to myself? What if I want to prove I can reach my goals, be healthy and be happy?
> 
> Pamela (and Jen)this is my rationale for staying a maintainer, yet still maybe working on those last 5-10 pounds. Being a maintainer, to me, doesnt mean I can back off, it just means, that if I stay at this weight, thats ok. Its good. But if I can get a little healthier, thats good too. Thats why I suggested maybe trying maintaining for a while. Might not make sense, but in my weird mind, it does.



Rose - First of all, I loved your race report.  It sounds like despite how you were feeling about not wanting to run...you worked through it and had a great time.  Thanks for sharing all the details.

Thank you SO MUCH for sharing such a thoughtful review of who it is you think you are suppose to be.  I have read it so many times because I think in so many ways, we are so similar.  I really appreciated the part about maintaining as well.  It is something that I really need to keep thinking about.  I think that is where I am at right now and I am learning to look in the mirror and be happy with what it is I see.  I know there are still things that I can work at and I know I want to keep being the healthy me that I have have become but I am realizing like you, it is good where I am at.  Thanks for sharing!



jbm02 said:


> I just got home from the runners expo for the Hudson Mohawk Marathon/Half marathon tomorrow.  Lots of vendors - and the shirt for the race is really, really cool.  It's white, with black lettering for the race and the big date: 10.10.10  DH surprised me with an awesome long sleeve black pullover with the race name on it.  Some of my favorite vendors were there - RunLikeAGirl, Bondi bands, etc.  I spent alot of time wandering around the aisles and each time I turned, I saw DH sitting down talking to a few guys.  I asumed he ran into someone he knew, but...no.  It was Mark and Jay Kruger from BL Season 5 (??maybe 6?)  and they were so incredibly nice and personable.  DH is a big guy (6'5 and about 300 lbs) and has been struggling with making a life change to get healthier.  I was so excited to see them talking to him and encouraging him.  It really made my day.



Jude - I am glad that you enjoyed the expo!  I love getting new running things and it sounds like you were able to find some good things to get.  I am so happy to read about DH chatting with Mark and Jay - I am sure that it made you feel good to see him getting encouragement from the guys.  

  I am SO PROUD OF YOU for FINISHING YOUR HALF MARATHON today!  You did an amazing job!!!  



donac said:


> I went to get some blood work done for my physical this morning.  I was an hour early since they didn't open until 8 and I thought it was 7.  I was going to go home but I went to a park and walked for a while. I was still very early so I went and read the rest of the time.



Dona - Hope your blood work went well.  I think it is great that you used that hour to take a walk and relax a bit - what a wonderful use of your time!  



Rose&Mike said:


> When we were running up one of the highway overpasses--someone around us started whining--it's hilly, it's windy, blah blah blah. I shared with Mike--if the hill does not have a name it doesn't count--everyone thought that was funny. And thank goodness for the breeze it cooled us off. Really training during this nasty summer really made all the difference. I am definitely getting a t-shirt that says--it's a hill, get over it.



  OMG!  This cracked me up.  Today when DH and I went out for our run, I kept repeating "it's a hill, get over it" to myself because we did the hilly route today.  I will never run hills again without having that line run through my head!   



tigger813 said:


> I want to have a loss by Monday! And a big loss this week despite PMS setting in! I will BEAT the HECK out of PMS this week!



You go girl!  Tracey, you are so dedicated to exercising and sticking to your plans that I KNOW you will have a loss by Monday!  



cclovesdis said:


> Not much to report. I ate okay for the day. I haven't eaten all my points yet, and I'm kind of craving something sweet so I'm hoping I end the day on a good note.
> 
> Thanks *JenA*! I hope you hear from an attorney soon.
> 
> How did the pizza turn out?



CC - I love reading how you are doing with sticking within your points and eating so well.  I hope you were able to get something sweet like you wanted!  

I think it is going to take at least a week to find an attorney...maybe longer.  I have several that I am contacting and may even try a few more that my sister has suggested.  I want to be sure it is someone who I feel I can really work with and will represent me well.  

Didn't have the pizza.    We didn't have all the ingredients so we will try it later this week.



Cupcaker said:


> Reading all your posts inspired me so much to get back on the wagon head on.  I exercised Friday and today even though Im still a little tired from traveling.  Im ready to beat these last 10 pounds and reach my goal.  I even did some shopping today to make sure I had healthy food around me.  Well Im going to go and try to get some more work done.  Talk to you all soon.



Jeanette - Sounds like you had a great trip and I loved the photos!  I think it is great that you came home and got right back on plan with your weight loss.  I am sure you will reach your goal soon! 



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  I was up again when I weighed in this morning.  That is 3 weeks in a row.  I really hope that I can regain control soon.  I'm 10 lbs heavier than I was this summer.  It's frustrating, but I know that being sick for the last month hasn't helped, my screwed up work schedule and overall anxiety of searching for a job.  I thought the sinus infection was gone, but I woke up super dizzy this morning and have surmised that is must be fluid in my ears.  They don't hurt though   I took some sudafed and am hoping that helps.  Unfortunately I probably won't sleep tonight as sinus/allergy/cold meds always have that effect on me.



  All I can say is that I am sorry you are struggling.  There is so much going on for you and I know how the stress of looking for a job has impacted my life...I hope that you can find the strength you need to keep going with our group and living healthy.  I know it is no fun to gain weight back but don't give in.  First, you have to get well again.  Then, focus on finding some time for you again.  Feel free to post here when you need support.  It will happen - we will both get jobs soon, you will lose that weight again and we will both get through these tough times.  Here is some pixie dust for both of us!  



Rose&Mike said:


> We are looking for a race in November. Thinking about one in Nashville.



I need to find a race for November as well.  We have our 1/2 marathon on October 30th but I would like to find something around Thanksgiving.



MelanieC said:


> Today's QOTD.  What do you do on the weekend to get ready for the week ahead to stay on target?  Do you prep food, plan a menu, plan exercise or pick your days of the week and times your going to work out?



We do try to plan a menu for the week, talk about when we will have time to exercise and get ourselves organized.  I would like to actually prep some of the food because even though we sometimes have it planned out....plans change because life gets in the way.  I think if I could figure out how to make it even simpler, we would stick to it.



Rose&Mike said:


> I thought this article was great!
> One step backward, two steps forward...
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=84



Thanks for sharing Rose.  I usually find that the Sparkspeople articles make me think about things.



cclovesdis said:


> *Deb*:  I know what you mean about looking for a job. I feel like everytime I send in an application, I have be readily available for a phone call or e-mail. I think it was JenA who said looking for a job is a "full-time job." My cousin did too.



It probably was me.  I do think that it is a full time job.  I am really having a hard time subbing every day and still looking for a job.  I feel like there are not enough hours in my day lately!

It has been a really nice weekend.  The weather in Minnesota is BEAUTIFUL right now.  On Friday night the family went to the high school homecoming game.  Even though the team lost, it was a great game.  Yesterday DH and I did a bunch of errands together, we had a nice family outing in the evening and then we watched movies before bed.  Today DH and I got up and did a 10 mile run and then the family went to look for things we need for our costumes.  We are running in a race on October 30th that we all need costumes for - the whole family is going to dress up as Gods & Goddesses!  DH and I will be running the 10 mile race first, we will have 15 minutes to recover before we run the 5K with our kids.  This will make for a 1/2 for us and the 5K for the kids.  It should be a blast!

It was exactly what I needed mentally.  I am now ready to attack the week again and deal with all the stress that it will bring.  I am planning on really using the Healthy Habits challenge this week to try and help me stay on track.  

Later - 
Jen


----------



## flipflopmom

Just a quick post, midst of the Sunday night madness. 

Yesterday, I just couldn't get motivated to clean, or do anything.  Once we counted back, it was the first free Saturday since the beginning of August.  NO WONDER!  So now, I am trying to do everything I didn't get done last night. 

Rose - you look SMASHING!  Seriously like Tom's sister!  Loved the thoughtful race report.  I'll comment more later.

Jen- glad you had a great weekend!  You deserve and needed it!

Tracey -hope you get some sleep tonight.

CC - Hope the mood improves in your house!

Jude- hope your race went well.  Thought about you this am!

Cupcaker - Your pictures are so cute!  You should see if Minnie needs a body double sometime! 

Sophie is still whiney as all get out.  Sheez.  She needs some whine to go with it.  I'm having some tummy issues, been downing as much fiber as I can get to speed things along.  I think I'm up a bit this weekend, I'm feeling bloated and blah.  TOM should be on his way later this week, which won't help, either.  

BTW, I am need of a screwdriver.....  
Taryn


Off to clean more, before me sitting down unmotivates the entire family!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> So that brings me to:
> *For part two of the challenge, share your ideas of who you believe you are meant to be. How will you know when you have reached your goal? Is it simply a weight you have picked? Are you open to changing your ideas or will you "have" to reach a certain weight?
> *


*

Rose thanks for sharing your honest thoughts about your race.  Its true running is not always sunshine and lollipops but usually after you push through it it does make you feel better.  You would never be able to tell how down you were.  Your pictures were awesome.  You have such a beautiful family and ITA w/ Taryn you could pass for DS's sister.  

As far as who I see myself being and am I there yet?:

In high school I was very athletic.  Played 3 sports year round.  Very competitive.  Then I graduated.  In college I did nothing except my studies.  I gained some weight/lost some weight etc.  I always planned to get married and have kids and thats what I saw for my life.  I pretty much conquered my goal.  Tomorrow I will be married for 7 years and I have two sons.  I realized a short while ago that even with accomplishing my dreams there is still something missing.  I wasnt doing anything for me.  I am not a selfish person and I do everything for anyone in need.  I finally realized I need to accomplish things on my own too.  Running has done that for me.  It is hard to come to terms that I am not the best runner.  I was always the better athlete/player on my teams.  I am a high acheiver.  Running has been challenging.  I feel I am on the right path to finding me again.



jbm02 said:



			my half is tomorrow.  It starts at 830 AM.
		
Click to expand...


Im sorry I didnt get on sooner to wish you luck.  I am sure you did awesome and cant wait to hear about it.



Rose&Mike said:



			I am definitely getting a t-shirt that says--it's a hill, get over it.

And when I asked DS why he got a mohawk. He said his bff's were doing it--there was probably alcohol involved. I asked him if they jumped off a cliff would he jump off with them? And he said probably, depending on how high the cliff is and what's at the bottom.

Click to expand...


I like your quote!  I thought your DS hair looks cool.  To be that age again.



Cupcaker said:



			Heres my attempt to post pictures.
		
Click to expand...


Your pics are great.  Im glad you had a great time.  I would love to see you and BF slow dance that must be interesting.  You look great!



flipflopmom said:



			BTW, I am need of a screwdriver.....  

Click to expand...


I told you to hide the screwdrivers

The festival was nice yesterday but not a whole lot of stuff for the kids to do.  We only stayed for an hour or so.  Then my parents called and said they were going to the horse races.  So we decided to go to.  It was an hour away.  I felt weird about taking the kids but once we got there I felt better because there were kids running all over.  The boys really enjoyed watching the horses and cheering for them.  I only bet on one race and lost 6$  We had a great time.

Today I was lazy and just hung out at my nana's with the family.  I really cant do this every sunday.  I eat more than I need to and things that I dont really need. I did go for a short run when I got home.  I need to get going both the phillies and the eagles are on at the same time tonight.  I am hoping for some big philadelphia wins.

the kids and dh are off tomorrow but I will have to go to work.  I have to deal with some staff issues first thing in the morning which I am not looking forward to.  I have some staff acting mean and what I call bullying other staff.  I never thought I would have to deal with this considering all the staff are at least in their mid 20's to early 30's.  Gosh grow up people.

Good night.*


----------



## MelanieC

Ugg - I just had a super long reply with quotes done and it all disappeared.  I hate this computer aggh!!  

I was almost done too!!

I'm not going to try to do it again.  It probably just happen again.  I think I need to do it the hard way and just do it on word and then copy and paste it in here.  


So how is everyone's night going?  Did everyone have a good day?  I was doing well and did have a mini-binge.  Luckily I'm not hungry and that just ended up being my dinner.  No exercise either -Why Why Why - I have no idea.  Tomorrow is a new day and I'll pick myself up and move on.


----------



## MelanieC

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I hope you have a great time today.  I bet you will get it all done.  Where in PA do you live?



I live in Quakertown - Wow we are so close to each other !!


----------



## tigger813

Heading to bed since I didn't get much sleep last night. My mom wants to walk in the morning. She wants to lose weight this this week so maybe all of my talk has gotten through to her. Then we are off to the mall for a day of shopping. Hoping to get the girls' costumes tomorrow as well as some other things that we need. I have all of my coupons together and have spoken to the girls about what is expected of them in terms of behavior and what we are planning on buying. 

Good night all! Tigger has run out of bounce for the day!

TTFN


----------



## Dreamer24

No time to read and catch up on posts but I hope everyone had a great weekend and that you are all feeling very motivated to start a healthy week!


----------



## donac

Good morning Just a short post before I leave for school.  Dh has the day off so he is still sleeping.  Ds2 just left to go back to college.  I am in tears.  He brought back some blankets since it is getting cooler.  I know he has his Mickey quilt that we bought years and years ago.  Today he brought a quilt with him.  It was a quilt he made one summer with me.  His cousin wanted to learn how to quilt so she came down to spend a couple of days.  He, his cousin and a friend of my son all came to learn to quilt.  We spent the morning in the basement sewing and cutting.  At the end of 4 days they all had quilt tops.  He has been using it since he was 12.  I just can't believe that he brought it with him this morning.

mommyof2pirates  Hope work goes well this morning.  I have noticed that some younger people are meaner than I remember my generation to be.  Not all but some.  None here but in my work place I have noticed the same thing.

Have to go Have a great day.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

MelanieC said:


> I live in Quakertown - Wow we are so close to each other !!



wow we are really close.  I actually live in bethlehem but I work in Center Valley.  



donac said:


> Good morning Just a short post before I leave for school.  Dh has the day off so he is still sleeping.  Ds2 just left to go back to college.  I am in tears.  He brought back some blankets since it is getting cooler.  I know he has his Mickey quilt that we bought years and years ago.  Today he brought a quilt with him.  It was a quilt he made one summer with me.  His cousin wanted to learn how to quilt so she came down to spend a couple of days.  He, his cousin and a friend of my son all came to learn to quilt.  We spent the morning in the basement sewing and cutting.  At the end of 4 days they all had quilt tops.  He has been using it since he was 12.  I just can't believe that he brought it with him this morning.



That is such a great memory to hold on to.  My mom quilts and has made stuff for the boys but hopefully someday we can do something fun like that with her.  for you having to say goodbye.  I bet its really hard to let him spread his wings.


----------



## tigger813

Had a good night's sleep. Weird having the whole bed to myself! I just finished watching the Bucket List that I started watching about a month ago.

Going to go get ready to take a walk with my mother and then get ready to go shopping for the day. Girls are still sleeping.

I'll be back later after shopping.

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Jude--hope you had a great race!!!



MelanieC said:


> Today's QOTD.  What do you do on the weekend to get ready for the week ahead to stay on target?  Do you prep food, plan a menu, plan exercise or pick your days of the week and times your going to work out?
> Talk to everyone soon.  Make great choices today and keep on chugging your water


I try to plan menus for the week on Sunday, and I plan out when I'm going to workout. I am happy to say I did do the menus yesterday and Mike went to the grocery so we are good to go this week! Tonight we are having homemade pizza with carmelized onions, goat cheese and sun dried tomatoes. We're also planning on trying a spinning class on Thursday. 

Pamela--did you try the spinning class?



tigger813 said:


> DH called from Orlando. He tried a few things at F&W and is headed over to a dinner at Portofino with the rest of the convention people. I told him we are definitely heading down there for a few days next fall without the kids!
> 
> TTFN


You will have so much fun at F&W! There aren't a ton of vegetarian choices, but Mike and DS loved all the different things that they could try. And my favorite is the cosmo slushies and the pomegranite kir champagne. Yum!



jenanderson said:


> Rose - First of all, I loved your race report.  It sounds like despite how you were feeling about not wanting to run...you worked through it and had a great time.  Thanks for sharing all the details.
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH for sharing such a thoughtful review of who it is you think you are suppose to be.  I have read it so many times because I think in so many ways, we are so similar.  I really appreciated the part about maintaining as well.  It is something that I really need to keep thinking about.  I think that is where I am at right now and I am learning to look in the mirror and be happy with what it is I see.  I know there are still things that I can work at and I know I want to keep being the healthy me that I have have become but I am realizing like you, it is good where I am at.  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> OMG!  This cracked me up.  Today when DH and I went out for our run, I kept repeating "it's a hill, get over it" to myself because we did the hilly route today.  I will never run hills again without having that line run through my head!
> 
> We are running in a race on October 30th that we all need costumes for - the whole family is going to dress up as Gods & Goddesses!  DH and I will be running the 10 mile race first, we will have 15 minutes to recover before we run the 5K with our kids.  This will make for a 1/2 for us and the 5K for the kids.  It should be a blast!
> 
> It was exactly what I needed mentally.  I am now ready to attack the week again and deal with all the stress that it will bring.  I am planning on really using the Healthy Habits challenge this week to try and help me stay on track.
> 
> Later -
> Jen


I probably share waaaaaay too much, but it is much cheaper than therapy. I think it's pretty normal for your brain to take a little while to catch up with your body. I know that I am very hard on myself, so I am learning to appreciate all my accompishments and the very strong body I have been blessed with. And I really don't like hills, but I am starting to see what a huge training benefit it is to run hills. And my goodness, when that girl was complaining, it was an over pass, in FL for goodness sake. How high could it be. I don't even think my heartrate went up.

The Halloween race sounds like fun! I am already harrassing Tom and telling him that if he doesn't train, I will kick his booty at the parents weekend 5k next year. (I really don't expect to beat him--he ran cross country in high school--I just want him to get off his butt and exercise!)

Hope this week brings good things for you.



flipflopmom said:


> Yesterday, I just couldn't get motivated to clean, or do anything.  Once we counted back, it was the first free Saturday since the beginning of August.  NO WONDER!  So now, I am trying to do everything I didn't get done last night.
> 
> Rose - you look SMASHING!  Seriously like Tom's sister!  Loved the thoughtful race report.  I'll comment more later.
> 
> BTW, I am need of a screwdriver.....
> Taryn


Thank you so much for that complement. 40 is the new 30. It didn't hurt that I flat ironed my hair and put makeup on for the pics before the race. I was very keyed up and needed something to do! And we have been crazy busy too. Looking forward to a few weekends with less to do. And did you have to find the screwdriver?



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Rose thanks for sharing your honest thoughts about your race.  Its true running is not always sunshine and lollipops but usually after you push through it it does make you feel better.  You would never be able to tell how down you were.  Your pictures were awesome.  You have such a beautiful family and ITA w/ Taryn you could pass for DS's sister.
> 
> As far as who I see myself being and am I there yet?:
> 
> In high school I was very athletic.  Played 3 sports year round.  Very competitive.  Then I graduated.  In college I did nothing except my studies.  I gained some weight/lost some weight etc.  I always planned to get married and have kids and thats what I saw for my life.  I pretty much conquered my goal.  Tomorrow I will be married for 7 years and I have two sons.  I realized a short while ago that even with accomplishing my dreams there is still something missing.  I wasnt doing anything for me.  I am not a selfish person and I do everything for anyone in need.  I finally realized I need to accomplish things on my own too.  Running has done that for me.  It is hard to come to terms that I am not the best runner.  I was always the better athlete/player on my teams.  I am a high acheiver.  Running has been challenging.  I feel I am on the right path to finding me again.
> 
> I have some staff acting mean and what I call bullying other staff.  I never thought I would have to deal with this considering all the staff are at least in their mid 20's to early 30's.  Gosh grow up people.
> 
> Good night.


Lindsey--thanks for sharing your journey. And thanks for the complement. And I had my Mom face on for the first couple of days--you know the one where you smile and fake it, because you want your kids to be happy. And we were having fun, just everytime I thought about running--not good. The race was so fun, so it was totally worth it! And what's with the mean people? I just don't get it.



donac said:


> Good morning Just a short post before I leave for school.  Dh has the day off so he is still sleeping.  Ds2 just left to go back to college.  I am in tears.  He brought back some blankets since it is getting cooler.  I know he has his Mickey quilt that we bought years and years ago.  Today he brought a quilt with him.  It was a quilt he made one summer with me.  His cousin wanted to learn how to quilt so she came down to spend a couple of days.  He, his cousin and a friend of my son all came to learn to quilt.  We spent the morning in the basement sewing and cutting.  At the end of 4 days they all had quilt tops.  He has been using it since he was 12.  I just can't believe that he brought it with him this morning.
> Have to go Have a great day.


 It's funny what sets it off, isn't it.

Hope everyone has a good day. I'm doing strength after work today. It's been two weeks since I went, so it could be very painful!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I actually woke up when the alarm went off at 6. I am trying to get myself on a decent sleep schedule. It is working okay, but it would be better if I could fall asleep sooner. But, no complaints really, because I slept through the night again. 

I have to share what happened last night. As you know, things were not going well at home. I ate dinner because my dad volunteered to bake my meat. He still drowned it in cheese and breading though. And, served it with pasta. I went to church and that did not go well at all. I can't even begin to explain why. I'll just say it had nothing to do with having a fractured foot. Remembering to step with my right foot first and not putting too much pressure on my left foot was the easy part. 

*Jude*: Congrats on finishing your 1/2! 



Cupcaker said:


> Thanks CC!  Do you feel more in control of your eating since the toe incident?



You know, I really do. I was hungry last night, but I ate responsibly and made decent choices. Yes, I went over my mim. points for the day, but not because I binge ate. Fracturing a foot is no fun, but it has given me the opportunity to focus on myself more. 



tigger813 said:


> I've done 5.5 miles on the elliptical and a 45 minute cardio/sculpting workout! I feel great! Bedroom is mostly done so now I'm working on the living room so I can decorate a bit for Halloween.



What a great day you had yesterday! 



jenanderson said:


> CC - I love reading how you are doing with sticking within your points and eating so well.  I hope you were able to get something sweet like you wanted!
> 
> I think it is going to take at least a week to find an attorney...maybe longer.  I have several that I am contacting and may even try a few more that my sister has suggested.  *I want to be sure it is someone who I feel I can really work with and will represent me well*.
> 
> Didn't have the pizza.    We didn't have all the ingredients so we will try it later this week.
> 
> Today DH and I got up and did a 10 mile run and then the family went to look for things we need for our costumes.  We are running in a race on October 30th that we all need costumes for - the whole family is going to dress up as Gods & Goddesses!  DH and I will be running the 10 mile race first, we will have 15 minutes to recover before we run the 5K with our kids.  This will make for a 1/2 for us and the 5K for the kids.  It should be a blast!



Thanks *Jen*! Like I said, yesterday wasn't perfect, but it was a victory for me. I could have made much, much worse choices and I didn't. Since I had 3 points left on Sat. night, I splurged and put sprinkles on my frozen yogurt. 

I want you to know that I think the bolded part means that you are handling this horrible situation very rationally. I know it must be emotionally draining, but you are not showing that at all. 

Can't wait to hear about the pizza.  for 10 miles! Your upcoming race sounds awesome! 
Is this your children's first race?

*Taryn*: Thanks! Things are much better this morning! My mom was in one of her "I'll ask every question 3 or more times mood" this morning, but I'll take that over the "Don't come near me because I'll just curse you out" mood. 

Hope Sophie is feeling better this AM. Do you have today off? Either way, enjoy it!



flipflopmom said:


> BTW, I am need of a screwdriver.....



Which kind? (Sorry, had to ask )



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Running has been challenging.  I feel I am on the right path to finding me again.



 Awesome *Lindsay*!

It's so wonderful that your DSs had a great time at the horse races! My grandparents thought it would be a good idea to take my sister and I to the Saratoga Race Track. Well, I understand that it's probably the premiere race track, but to the only kids within miles surrounded by a lot of older ladies dressed to the nine's, it was quite the laugh. It's nice to hear a good story about horse racing. 

 for this morning. I am probably too late though. A similar thing happened one year I was teaching. I was heralded because I wasn't like the rest of the 20 something's, but really, I was only doing my job. With the diagnoses on my students, I didn't have much of a choice. 



tigger813 said:


> Heading to bed since I didn't get much sleep last night. My mom wants to walk in the morning. She wants to lose weight this this week so maybe all of my talk has gotten through to her. Then we are off to the mall for a day of shopping. Hoping to get the girls' costumes tomorrow as well as some other things that we need. I have all of my coupons together and have spoken to the girls about what is expected of them in terms of behavior and what we are planning on buying.



Glad you got some sleep last night! 

Hope today goes well! 

You are one awesome mother and DD! 



Dreamer24 said:


> No time to read and catch up on posts but I hope everyone had a great weekend and that you are all feeling very motivated to start a healthy week!



Hope you have a great week too!



donac said:


> Ds2 just left to go back to college.  I am in tears.  He brought back some blankets since it is getting cooler.  I know he has his Mickey quilt that we bought years and years ago.  Today he brought a quilt with him.  It was a quilt he made one summer with me.  His cousin wanted to learn how to quilt so she came down to spend a couple of days.  He, his cousin and a friend of my son all came to learn to quilt.  We spent the morning in the basement sewing and cutting.  At the end of 4 days they all had quilt tops.  He has been using it since he was 12.  I just can't believe that he brought it with him this morning.



 You have a wonderful DS2! I'm sure that those hours he spent with you, Dcousin, and his friend mean so much to him!



Rose&Mike said:


> Hope everyone has a good day. I'm doing strength after work today. It's been two weeks since I went, so it could be very painful!



Hope you have a great day too!  for strength class tonight!


----------



## tigger813

Rose- We went 2 years ago to D&W but with the kids! We just want to go alone!!!! We loved it and DD1 tried a lot of new foods!

DD1 and I walked to the ATM and Dunkin' Donuts. I got a bottle of water! I'm just finishing my  smoothie now waiting for DD1 and DM to be ready to go shopping. Hoping I can get in another workout at some point today. It depends on how long we are shopping. I am giving a massage tonight. I forgot that I also had a Special K bar this morning. I will take a protein bar with me so I don't break down and eat something bad while we're out. 

DH had a great time at Horror Nights at US last night. He said it was very well done and a lot of fun. He's at the conference today and going to WWOHP tonight! Planning on taking lots of photos tonight!

Talk to you all later!

TTFN


----------



## Connie96

I have NO time, but I just wanted to say "hello".

I did get up and do that early morning 10 miles on Saturday followed by the Heart Walk and an afternoon/evening at the Fair. I'm here to tell you that it was TOO MUCH on too little sleep. I am STILL recovering. I managed to get my yoga in on Sunday and that did help, but my legs still feel tired and the rest of me does too. Yesterday was disastrous as far as eating goes. I'm feeling more in control this morning because I did get a decent night of sleep.

We did not go to the Fair yesterday because we were all just too stinking tired, but I told DD that we'd try to stop by there for a little bit after work this evening. Since we spent the money for the week-long passes, I have to make sure and get my money's worth out of them!! 

Anyway... I've gotta get to work but wanted to pop in for a minute. I haven't read anything since last Friday, but I will try to catch up at some point although I have no idea when that might be.

Happy Monday, everyone!


----------



## tggrrstarr

I am so far behind again!  I'll be able to catch up tomorrow morning.  Just wanted to post a few things.  First, it happened about 3 days later than I had hoped, but I hit 30lbs lost!!!  I woke up this morning and the scale finally showed me what I wanted.  30 more to go by my Disney trip in January.  I definitely think I can do it!  
I did go out to dinner unexpectedly with my family Saturday night, so I had no time to figure out calories, and it was Italian, so not too much hope for low calorie options!  I could have gotten a salad, but I decided to splurge and ordered a chicken marsala open faced sandwich.  Yum!  Best splurge ever!  I removed the cheese and garlic bread so it would be lower calories, and just hoped for the best.  I think that might have stalled me the extra day in losing that last bit, but it was worth it!  

Yesterday was the day I had designated for W1D1 of C25K.  So I made myself do it.  I am pleased to report I made it through the full minute of 6/9 runs!  I skipped 1 run, and did about half of the remaining two.  (these were in the middle, I found some sort of second wind towards the 2nd half of the trek).  I cannot believe I did it!  Round 2 will be Tuesday.  
I will be doing Week 1 for about 2-3 weeks, lol.  

I also want to ease up on the p90x a bit until after my Halloween party, there's just too much to do before then, combined with the C25k.  As long as I am getting in some workout each day, I will be happy.

I will be trying to post some preview decor pics soon, my awesomely talented BIL will be coming over tomorrow to help with some of the decorating.  He is even better with ideas than I am, so hopefully we will have some great results.


----------



## flipflopmom

Am I the only teacher in the free world working today? Well, other than at my school, anyway.   Just a quick second to post.

Money stuff worrying me again. Hate it when I can't get it off my mind, no matter what I do...  Always happens when I actually look at my bank account.   Dh did get to work 5 days last week, but only 4 this week.  Thankfully the freezer and pantry were stocked, and we're getting by just on buying a little milk, etc.  Not too much produce right now, but we had frozen, so just lacking fruit.

I was up a bit this am, but I have no doubts it will be gone by in the am.   I am starting to feel a bit less bloated, unless TOM arrives, anyway.

AK coughed all night last night, and was rather puny this am.  I might have her skip gymnastics, I'm going to go down to the gym now, she's in PE, and see what her energy level looks like.  Sophie didn't wake up when I took her to Mom's, and I just called to check on her.  She slept until 10:30!  Lucky girl!

Hope your Mondays are going well!
Taryn


----------



## my3princes

I'm feeling a bit better this morning, but not 100%.  The dizziness I experience yesterday was like being on the tea cups and never getting off.  Right down to the motion sick tummy.  Anything in came right back out   At least I can function today and unless I have sudden movements the dizziness is at bay.  I did lose 2 lbs yesterday so I guess I'll take that small benefit of being sick.  I got up with the boys this morning, drove them to school then came home and went back to bed.  I'm making sure that my body has all the rest it needs to recover.  I don't have any sub days planned this week and since my schedule is still up in the air as to when I'll have my second interview I think I'll just work my night job and get things done around home during the day.  I hate to pass up the money, but the interview is way more important in the long run.  The boys have appointments Tuesday and Thursday afternoon which throws a monkey wrench into subbing those days anyway.


----------



## tggrrstarr

MelanieC said:


> Today's QOTD.  What do you do on the weekend to get ready for the week ahead to stay on target?  Do you prep food, plan a menu, plan exercise or pick your days of the week and times your going to work out?



I do not plan.  I try to plan each day first thing in the morning or the night before, but that's about it.  My exercise is planned out though, due to P90x, each day has a specific workout.  I decide while I am on my walk whether I feel like doing only 1 mile or doing the whole two miles.  Everytime I try to get more organized, it only lasts a few days.  So I just gave it up!


----------



## cruisindisney

flipflopmom said:


> Am I the only teacher in the free world working today?



Nope!  My kids are in school today.  

I did my 20 minute run on C25K!  WOO HOO!!  You guys were right!  I did it and then did another 5 after a 5 minute walk.  My neighbor didn't make the 20, but did 15 and wanted to do the extra 5 so I did it with her.

I have a question for you all.  At what weight/size do you feel like you can stop calling yourself fat or overweight?  I've called myself short and fat for a long time and last night realized that at a size 12 I can probably stop calling myself fat.  I told my husband that and his response was "well you are still short".


----------



## mikamah

Just a quick hello from my sisters computer, since I think mine is dying and I can't get online at all.  I get a blue "fatal error" screen whenever I shut it down.  Gotta make a plan, I'm having serious dis withdrawal.  

I wanted to see how your race was, Rose, and loved reading all about it and the pictures.  Congratulations!!  You did just amazing and you look fabulous and so happy.  You should be so proud.

Jude- I can't wait to hear how your first half went yesterday!!  I hope it was amazing, and you rocked it!! 

Hugs to those who are struggling.  I don't have time to read through all I've missed so far but have skimmed through.   

JenA- what a horrible situation.  Good thoughts are coming your way and I hope all will be resolved soon.

I'm thinking of you all, and without a computer my house should be clean as anything, but I've been reading, and playing games, and not doing as much cleaning as I'd like. 

Have a great week ahead, and I'll be popping in as I can.  Keep on trucking!!


----------



## JOANNEL

Good morning,

Sorry I have been in the land of the missing. We went to the beach for the week end. I ate so bad!!!! We had a great time though. The weather was beautiful.

I had interview # 4 with Margaretaville this morning. I have never had so many interviews for one job.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

We had a great time on our trip to Disneyland in spite of big time crowds and some not so magical acting people.  The Halloween decorations were a nice change and we did succeed on our quest to find the Monkey Bride in Haunted Mansion Holiday!  

I have read all the posts and am just going to jump in here.  



tggrrstarr said:


> I am so far behind again!  I'll be able to catch up tomorrow morning.  Just wanted to post a few things.  First, it happened about 3 days later than I had hoped, but I hit 30lbs lost!!!  I woke up this morning and the scale finally showed me what I wanted.  30 more to go by my Disney trip in January.  I definitely think I can do it!



Woo hoo on the 30 pounds lost!  



flipflopmom said:


> Am I the only teacher in the free world working today? Well, other than at my school, anyway.   Just a quick second to post.



Nope, Taryn, there are few teachers working in Idaho today -- DS had school.
 



my3princes said:


> I'm feeling a bit better this morning, but not 100%.  The dizziness I experience yesterday was like being on the tea cups and never getting off.  Right down to the motion sick tummy.  Anything in came right back out   At least I can function today and unless I have sudden movements the dizziness is at bay.  I did lose 2 lbs yesterday so I guess I'll take that small benefit of being sick.  I got up with the boys this morning, drove them to school then came home and went back to bed.  I'm making sure that my body has all the rest it needs to recover.  I don't have any sub days planned this week and since my schedule is still up in the air as to when I'll have my second interview I think I'll just work my night job and get things done around home during the day.  I hate to pass up the money, but the interview is way more important in the long run.  The boys have appointments Tuesday and Thursday afternoon which throws a monkey wrench into subbing those days anyway.



Hope that you are feeling better soon, Deb!  



cruisindisney said:


> Nope!  My kids are in school today.
> 
> I did my 20 minute run on C25K!  WOO HOO!!  You guys were right!  I did it and then did another 5 after a 5 minute walk.  My neighbor didn't make the 20, but did 15 and wanted to do the extra 5 so I did it with her.
> 
> I have a question for you all.  At what weight/size do you feel like you can stop calling yourself fat or overweight?  I've called myself short and fat for a long time and last night realized that at a size 12 I can probably stop calling myself fat.  I told my husband that and his response was "well you are still short".



Congrats on the 20 minute run!  

I definitely think that at a size 12 you can stop calling yourself fat.   

It doesn't hurt to revisit height/weight charts or even ask your doctor what they think about the number you should be shooting for.  I know that when I started working with my trainer that I found out a normal weight for my height changed when I turned 50 -- it means that the number that is at the high side of normal for me turns out to be a lot higher than I realized.  I doubt if I would want to shoot for that number as a final number but psychologically it was a big boost to find out that it wasn't as far away as I thought.  I think of those numbers in big bright letters -- kind of like those know your credit score ads!  

I am exhausted and think I may have picked up a bug in my travels.  I hope not because I have a big hearing on Wednesday I have to attend no matter how sick I am.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> Just a quick hello from my sisters computer, since I think mine is dying and I can't get online at all.  I get a blue "fatal error" screen whenever I shut it down.  Gotta make a plan, I'm having serious dis withdrawal.



Bummer about the computer!  Hope you can get back to Dis'ing soon!  



JOANNEL said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Sorry I have been in the land of the missing. We went to the beach for the week end. I ate so bad!!!! We had a great time though. The weather was beautiful.
> 
> I had interview # 4 with Margaretaville this morning. I have never had so many interviews for one job.



So do you have to know all the words to the song to work there?    They must like you if they keep calling you back!


----------



## donac

flipflopmom said:


> Am I the only teacher in the free world working today? Well, other than at my school, anyway.   Just a quick second to post.



No taught all day today but dh was home. 

I just got home and dh was laying on the couch in the living room.  He mowed a lawn this morning, came home took a shower and had a couple of cookies and read the paper.  He said he layed down and about an hour later woke up and started to throw up. he is just laying there and I hope he is feeling better soon and that NO ONE else (like me) gets it.

Well I better figure out if I want to go grocery shopping.  If dh is not going to eat dinner maybe I don't have to shop till tomorrow. 

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## brinalyn530

Jeanette  Great pictures! Welcome back and glad you had a good trip!

Lindsay  Your anniversary sounds nice, hope things settle down for you soon.

Taryn  I feel for you on the vomit, story to follow I hope Sophie and AK are feeling much better now.

Cam  Thanks! I bow to you , if I had to do that Precor thing again, Id full out pitch a fit - never mind volunteering for it!

Rose  Thanks so much for posting your race story and pictures. You are awesome! And you look absolutely exuberant in the post race picture  how can someone who just ran a half marathon have such a big smile on her face  ? I am so impressed and I really hope I can do that one day. 

Deb  I hope you feel better soon!

tggrrstarr  Congrats on 30 pounds down!

Lisa  Welcome back and hope you kick those germs to the curb real quick!

Well, if anyone heard a train screeching to a halt and derailing this weekend, that was me. We went to dinner with my parents and brother for his birthday on Friday, had a great time, tried something new, had a drink, lots of laughs  it was a great night. Got home at a decent hour and got some laundry done before bed  right on schedule  . Woke up early on Saturday morning and promptly got sick, really sick  like I think Im going to lay here on the bathroom floor and die sick  . Apparently I had food poisoning  . I got DS set up with breakfast, laid down on the couch and fell back to sleep for about an hour, got up and switched the laundry and went back to bed for about an hour. Got up again to get ready for DSs baseball game, got sick again, got showered and dressed, and got DS to the field on time for warm ups (which is really saying something since I didnt even have the energy to pick up my purse, I had to drag it behind me to the car!). DMom and DDad met me at the game and were kind enough to take DS home with them for a sleepover so I could go home and get sick some more, and then go to bed. About 9:30 pm I attempted to eat a graham cracker (the most bland thing I had in the house) because I was still planning on going to meet the trainer at 10 on Sunday morning. When I still couldnt keep three bites down, I emailed him and canceled. Even if I had been 100% better on Sunday morning, it wouldve been well over 24 hours since the last time I was able to keep food down  theres no way I wouldve had the energy for that kind of workout. I went back to bed and slept in late yesterday morning. I felt better when I woke up, I was starving, so I had my normal breakfast and it stayed down. I ate little mini meals yesterday, got all of the laundry done (even the bed linens) and made it to the grocery store. However, I did not get any cleaning done. Obviously I missed my training session, and couldnt bring myself to try to run  walking through the grocery store was about as much movement I could tolerate even yesterday evening  so no exercise for me all weekend  .

I am 100% today though, well rested, tummy has settled, ready to run tonight. I hate that the house is still a mess, but I did get the laundry done, the grocery shopping done, and the menu plan is done for the week. I still have to reschedule with the trainer too, Ill email him back when Im finished here. Also, my weigh in was pretty good on Saturday morning, down a little bit so I was happy. And then I was curious yesterday morning when I got up to see what food poisoning might do to a persons weight 5 full pounds gone in 24 hours! Im not counting that weight at all, actually Im sure most of has already come back simply because Ive been able to drink water and eat, but I thought it was interesting. 

The best-laid plans of mice and men often go awry. Yes, John Steinbeck, they do. So Im not even going to try to come up with a plan for this weekend. I may even end up calling the guy who used to clean our old house and see if he can come by and do a one-time clean for me  I am really that done with trying to do it myself. If it means a couple less video games under the tree at Christmas, so be it  at least Ill be sane. 

And since Rose brought up DS drama, anyone elses kid turn into a compulsive liar around age 10? Im hoping this is just a phase, but God help me to keep from strangling him before he outgrows it  ! 

Gotta go  baseball practice and running tonight! Have a great evening everyone!

Bree


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Good day overall. Had the munches mid-afternoon but made some good choices. I think it's TOM. The other not-so-DIS friendly symptom gave it away. 

I think I'll watch TV again tonight. I don't watch anything exciting, but I do feel more "normal" by vegging on the couch every once in a while. 

Have a great day tomorrow everyone! 

CC

*Tracey*: How did you day turn out? 

*Connie*: Glad you got some sleep!  for your long run! Hope you were able to get to the fair tonight.: goodvibes



tggrrstarr said:


> First, it happened about 3 days later than I had hoped, but I hit 30lbs lost!!!  I woke up this morning and the scale finally showed me what I wanted.  30 more to go by my Disney trip in January.  I definitely think I can do it!



 That's awesome! Congrats! I definitely think you can reach your goal! 



flipflopmom said:


> Am I the only teacher in the free world working today?



I understand the school district I used to work for had PD today. I'll let you decide if that answers your question. 

Hope your DDs are feeling 100%! 

*Deb*: How are you feeling tonight?  for a great morning tomorrow!



cruisindisney said:


> I did my 20 minute run on C25K!  WOO HOO!!



 Congrats!

I see Lisah answered your question. So glad, because well, you know how my body image is. 



mikamah said:


> Just a quick hello from my sisters computer, since I think mine is dying and I can't get online at all.  I get a blue "fatal error" screen whenever I shut it down.  Gotta make a plan, I'm having serious dis withdrawal.



Hope your computer fixes itself. Have a great week!: goodvibes



JOANNEL said:


> I had interview # 4 with Margaretaville this morning. I have never had so many interviews for one job.



That's wonderful! 

*Lisa*: Glad you had a great trip!  Hope you are bug-free! 

*Dona*: Same to you! 

*Bree*: My goodness! I feel awful. I am relieved to hear you are feeling better. 

Hope things are better with DS ASAP! 

Speaking of Steinbeck , has anyone watched the TV show teach with Tony Danza? Anyone know if it is staged, etc?


----------



## Rose&Mike

Tracey--can't wait to hear how DH liked WWOHP. I keep trying to convince Mike and DS to make a day trip in December, but they both are not in a crowd mood.

Connie--hope the legs are feeling better. 

Tggrrstarr--congrats on 30 pounds lost!

Taryn--our schools were in today, too. Hope you had a good day.

Deb--sending good thoughts your way for a great second interview!




cruisindisney said:


> Nope!  My kids are in school today.
> 
> I did my 20 minute run on C25K!  WOO HOO!!  You guys were right!  I did it and then did another 5 after a 5 minute walk.  My neighbor didn't make the 20, but did 15 and wanted to do the extra 5 so I did it with her.
> 
> I have a question for you all.  At what weight/size do you feel like you can stop calling yourself fat or overweight?  I've called myself short and fat for a long time and last night realized that at a size 12 I can probably stop calling myself fat.  I told my husband that and his response was "well you are still short".


Congrats on your 20 minute run! And I don't think you need to call yourself fat.

Hi Kathy! I wondered where you were this weekend. Sorry about the computer problems.



JOANNEL said:


> I had interview # 4 with Margaretaville this morning. I have never had so many interviews for one job.


Hope you get good news soon! That is a lot of interviews!

Welcome Back Lisa! Glad you found the Monkey Bride! Hope you are feeling better soon!

Dona--hope DH doesn't share his tummy issues!



brinalyn530 said:


> Rose  Thanks so much for posting your race story and pictures. You are awesome! And you look absolutely exuberant in the post race picture  how can someone who just ran a half marathon have such a big smile on her face  ? I am so impressed and I really hope I can do that one day.
> 
> And since Rose brought up DS drama, anyone elses kid turn into a compulsive liar around age 10? Im hoping this is just a phase, but God help me to keep from strangling him before he outgrows it  !
> 
> Bree


Hi Bree! I really did feel that happy and good at the end of the race--until the bag check disaster! I am sold on walk breaks for long distances. And I know you will be able to do it one day soon! Glad you are feeling better. Mike and Tom had food poisoning last December at WDW. It was awful. The only thing worse than throwing up is listening to someone else throw up over and over! Yuck! And our DS lied a lot at that age. It was so annoying. 99 percent of the time he was lying about stuff he wouldn't have even gotten in trouble for. So then he got in trouble for lying! Hang in there. I'm sure it's some developmental thing, but can't remember what!

Had a good day today. I went to strength. I might look at one of the other Ys in the area for a different strength class this fall. I need to do something different. I hate the word bored, but it's getting kind of boring.

Tomorrow we're running. I'm going to run a timed mile just for fun. 

I made goat cheese pizza with carmelized onions for dinner. If anyone is interested I'll post the link. I think I found it on Cooking Light.com. I think it was the yummiest home made pizza I ever made!

Have a great evening!


----------



## MelanieC

donac said:


> Good morning Just a short post before I leave for school.  Dh has the day off so he is still sleeping.  Ds2 just left to go back to college.  I am in tears.  He brought back some blankets since it is getting cooler.  I know he has his Mickey quilt that we bought years and years ago.  Today he brought a quilt with him.  It was a quilt he made one summer with me.  His cousin wanted to learn how to quilt so she came down to spend a couple of days.  He, his cousin and a friend of my son all came to learn to quilt.  We spent the morning in the basement sewing and cutting.  At the end of 4 days they all had quilt tops.  He has been using it since he was 12.  I just can't believe that he brought it with him this morning.
> 
> Have to go Have a great day.



(hugs) - I so understand the college thing and the tears.  I just start crying out of the blue.  Some days it' s just so depressing. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> wow we are really close.  I actually live in bethlehem but I work in Center Valley.



Don't tell me you work in the Promenades?  I just was in Center Valley yesterday at the Promanades.



tigger813 said:


> Had a good night's sleep. Weird having the whole bed to myself! I just finished watching the Bucket List that I started watching about a month ago.
> 
> TTFN



I love having the whole bed to myself usually, unless DH is in Afghanistan or Kuwait or some place like that.  Also when I went to Missouri 2 weeks ago and on Sunday night I stayed in the hotel room by myself.  That was a very sad depressing and lonely night all by myself in that huge bed.



Rose&Mike said:


> I try to plan menus for the week on Sunday, and I plan out when I'm going to workout. I am happy to say I did do the menus yesterday and Mike went to the grocery so we are good to go this week! Tonight we are having homemade pizza with carmelized onions, goat cheese and sun dried tomatoes. We're also planning on trying a spinning class on Thursday.



Yummy - your pizza sounds so good!




cclovesdis said:


> I actually woke up when the alarm went off at 6. I am trying to get myself on a decent sleep schedule. It is working okay, but it would be better if I could fall asleep sooner. But, no complaints really, because I slept through the night again.
> 
> I have to share what happened last night. As you know, things were not going well at home. I ate dinner because my dad volunteered to bake my meat. He still drowned it in cheese and breading though. And, served it with pasta. I went to church and that did not go well at all. I can't even begin to explain why. I'll just say it had nothing to do with having a fractured foot. Remembering to step with my right foot first and not putting too much pressure on my left foot was the easy part.



Great job working on getting a better night sleep.  I really need to work on this.  It's something I sturggle with.  I hope your foot gets better soon.



Connie96 said:


> I have NO time, but I just wanted to say "hello".
> 
> I did get up and do that early morning 10 miles on Saturday followed by the Heart Walk and an afternoon/evening at the Fair. I'm here to tell you that it was TOO MUCH on too little sleep. I am STILL recovering. I managed to get my yoga in on Sunday and that did help, but my legs still feel tired and the rest of me does too. Yesterday was disastrous as far as eating goes. I'm feeling more in control this morning because I did get a decent night of sleep.
> 
> We did not go to the Fair yesterday because we were all just too stinking tired, but I told DD that we'd try to stop by there for a little bit after work this evening. Since we spent the money for the week-long passes, I have to make sure and get my money's worth out of them!!
> 
> Anyway... I've gotta get to work but wanted to pop in for a minute. I haven't read anything since last Friday, but I will try to catch up at some point although I have no idea when that might be.
> 
> Happy Monday, everyone!



Hope you get caught up on sleep.  Sorry to hear you were run down.



tggrrstarr said:


> I am so far behind again!  I'll be able to catch up tomorrow morning.  Just wanted to post a few things.  First, it happened about 3 days later than I had hoped, but I hit 30lbs lost!!!  I woke up this morning and the scale finally showed me what I wanted.  30 more to go by my Disney trip in January.  I definitely think I can do it!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah on the 30 pounds   You can definately do it!!
> 
> 
> 
> flipflopmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only teacher in the free world working today? Well, other than at my school, anyway.   Just a quick second to post.
> 
> Money stuff worrying me again. Hate it when I can't get it off my mind, no matter what I do...  Always happens when I actually look at my bank account.   Dh did get to work 5 days last week, but only 4 this week.  Thankfully the freezer and pantry were stocked, and we're getting by just on buying a little milk, etc.  Not too much produce right now, but we had frozen, so just lacking fruit.
> 
> Taryn
> 
> 
> 
> My son was off today - so our school district teachers were off.  Hmm and Dh was off  (Govt employee/military) so not fair, lol.
> Glad your pantry and freezer are stocked.  It stinks when things are tight.  Hang in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tggrrstarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not plan.  I try to plan each day first thing in the morning or the night before, but that's about it.  My exercise is planned out though, due to P90x, each day has a specific workout.  I decide while I am on my walk whether I feel like doing only 1 mile or doing the whole two miles.  Everytime I try to get more organized, it only lasts a few days.  So I just gave it up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great job on planning the exercise!!  I need to work on that
> 
> 
> 
> cruisindisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my 20 minute run on C25K!  WOO HOO!!  You guys were right!  I did it and then did another 5 after a 5 minute walk.  My neighbor didn't make the 20, but did 15 and wanted to do the extra 5 so I did it with her.
> 
> I have a question for you all.  At what weight/size do you feel like you can stop calling yourself fat or overweight?  I've called myself short and fat for a long time and last night realized that at a size 12 I can probably stop calling myself fat.  I told my husband that and his response was "well you are still short".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For me - it will be when I get back down in the 140's and 130's.  Im short too, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick hello from my sisters computer, since I think mine is dying and I can't get online at all.  I get a blue "fatal error" screen whenever I shut it down.  Gotta make a plan, I'm having serious dis withdrawal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope your computer gets better soon.  That stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> JOANNEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning,
> 
> Sorry I have been in the land of the missing. We went to the beach for the week end. I ate so bad!!!! We had a great time though. The weather was beautiful.
> 
> I had interview # 4 with Margaretaville this morning. I have never had so many interviews for one job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope the interviews went well.  Ahh would love to be at the beach, sigh!!
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time on our trip to Disneyland in spite of big time crowds and some not so magical acting people.  The Halloween decorations were a nice change and we did succeed on our quest to find the Monkey Bride in Haunted Mansion Holiday!
> 
> I have read all the posts and am just going to jump in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you had a great time at Disneyland.  Its been so many years since I've been there.  I can't wait to go back someday!!
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got home and dh was laying on the couch in the living room.  He mowed a lawn this morning, came home took a shower and had a couple of cookies and read the paper.  He said he layed down and about an hour later woke up and started to throw up. he is just laying there and I hope he is feeling better soon and that NO ONE else (like me) gets it.
> 
> Well I better figure out if I want to go grocery shopping.  If dh is not going to eat dinner maybe I don't have to shop till tomorrow.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope your DH gets better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> brinalyn530 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if anyone heard a train screeching to a halt and derailing this weekend, that was me. We went to dinner with my parents and brother for his birthday on Friday, had a great time, tried something new, had a drink, lots of laughs  it was a great night. Got home at a decent hour and got some laundry done before bed  right on schedule  . Woke up early on Saturday morning and promptly got sick, really sick  like I think Im going to lay here on the bathroom floor and die sick  . Apparently I had food poisoning  . I got DS set up with breakfast, laid down on the couch and fell back to sleep for about an hour, got up and switched the laundry and went back to bed for about an hour. Got up again to get ready for DSs baseball game, got sick again, got showered and dressed, and got DS to the field on time for warm ups (which is really saying something since I didnt even have the energy to pick up my purse, I had to drag it behind me to the car!). DMom and DDad met me at the game and were kind enough to take DS home with them for a sleepover so I could go home and get sick some more, and then go to bed. About 9:30 pm I attempted to eat a graham cracker (the most bland thing I had in the house) because I was still planning on going to meet the trainer at 10 on Sunday morning. When I still couldnt keep three bites down, I emailed him and canceled. Even if I had been 100% better on Sunday morning, it wouldve been well over 24 hours since the last time I was able to keep food down  theres no way I wouldve had the energy for that kind of workout. I went back to bed and slept in late yesterday morning. I felt better when I woke up, I was starving, so I had my normal breakfast and it stayed down. I ate little mini meals yesterday, got all of the laundry done (even the bed linens) and made it to the grocery store. However, I did not get any cleaning done. Obviously I missed my training session, and couldnt bring myself to try to run  walking through the grocery store was about as much movement I could tolerate even yesterday evening  so no exercise for me all weekend  .
> 
> I am 100% today though, well rested, tummy has settled, ready to run tonight. I hate that the house is still a mess, but I did get the laundry done, the grocery shopping done, and the menu plan is done for the week. I still have to reschedule with the trainer too, Ill email him back when Im finished here. Also, my weigh in was pretty good on Saturday morning, down a little bit so I was happy. And then I was curious yesterday morning when I got up to see what food poisoning might do to a persons weight 5 full pounds gone in 24 hours! Im not counting that weight at all, actually Im sure most of has already come back simply because Ive been able to drink water and eat, but I thought it was interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad your feeling better.
Click to expand...


----------



## MelanieC

Sorry it's late - 

Today's QOTD:

What is your favorite healthy recipe book?

I have several - Eat Drink and Be Vegan, Vegan Yum Yum, Clean Foods and any recipe book by Tosca Reno (Eat Clean Diet).


----------



## tigger813

Rose- We are going to WWOHP on Friday, December3rd so if you are there then, let me know!

CC- Day was good. I got a few things for the girls. DD2 is now going to be Barbie from Barbie, A Fashion Fairy Tale for Halloween. I had to order DD1s Princess Leia costume on line.

DH just called from WWOHP! He was with Ashley Eckstein who is the voice of Ahsoka in the Star Wars CLone Wars series at Honeydukes. Ashley Eckstein got on the phone to talk to DD1! I thought she was going to cry! She'll have a hard time sleeping tonight! That was so sweet of her to talk to DD1. DH asked her if she would do a favor and talk on the phone with DD1. Guess she'll have a lot to talk about at school tomorrow! DH videotaped her on the phone with DD1! 

He's having a lot of fun. Got some great photos that he posted on the SciFi Storm FB page! He's headed over to the main attraction at WWOHP now! He'll be joining me on the challenge if he can't fit onto the ride! 

Only got in the walk to Dunkin this morning and the walking around the mall today and giving one massage. I have been good eating wise. I ate a protein bar for lunch. I did have one tiny piece of teriyaki chicken and one tiny piece of chicken from Chick Fil A and about 5 fries. For supper I had eggbeaters with a few slices of bacon and 2 pieces of potato toast. I had a Skinny Cow chocolate sandwich for dessert. I'm drinking more water now and have a cup of tea cooling right now!

Have to work at the spa manning the desk from 9-12 tomorrow and then I'll come home and get in a workout and also run to the dump. DD2 has soccer practice tomorrow night so hopefully I can get some walking at the track in tomorrow during that. Also hope to walk on Wednesday during DD1s soccer practice!

Have a good night!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

MelanieC said:


> Don't tell me you work in the Promenades?  I just was in Center Valley yesterday at the Promanades.



No I dont work there but up the road in the corporate parkway area.  I frequent the promenade when I have spare time which lately has not been much.  I do subway there a lot and pita pit.  My boss and I go to dinner there for our meetings.  Melt and pacifico are yummy.  I use to go to childrens place all the time too.  We are trying to watch our finances so I dont stop there at lunch time anymore.  I was spending way to much money on the kids.

Ok TOM arrived so soon again.  This every 21day crap is for the birds.  I am miserable and bloated and I cant even begin to tell you my eating choices today.  I am off to bed and hopefully will wake up happier in the morning because right now I am resembeling grumpy dwarf.

TTYL


----------



## my3princes

JOANNEL said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Sorry I have been in the land of the missing. We went to the beach for the week end. I ate so bad!!!! We had a great time though. The weather was beautiful.
> 
> I had interview # 4 with Margaretaville this morning. I have never had so many interviews for one job.



I hope you get the job


----------



## my3princes

Thanks for all the pixie dust.  I am feeling so much better tonight.  I worked tonight, bartending.  I felt so so when I went in, but by the end of the night I was feeling 100%.  I actually got a great lead on a potential job, though it is in retail.  I've always avoided retail because of the screwy hours, but since I had the owner of The Paper Company and the hiring manager in front of me I decided that it couldn't hurt to toss my resume into the ring.  I would be applying for a department manager position is a new store that is opening Nov 2.  I emailed them my resume when I got home tonight 

I also had an email with the interview time for my sit down interview on Thursday.  Overall it was a promising day on the job front.

I also think I've come up with a solution to our kitchen storage issues.  We built our house 10 years ago and do not have enough cupboard space.  I've toyed with adding more cupboards, but they are pricey.  My DB built his house a year before us and has the same cupboard.  Eventually he wants to redo his kitchen so I could have his cupboards which match ours, but who knows when that will happen.  Anyway while trying to nap today I realized that we have enough unused space in our cellar stairway that I can actually use some of the space to build a closet, accessable through the kitchen.  It would technically be a pantry I guess, but there is enough space for shelves and the vacuum cleaner etc.  I think we're going to do it and the cost should be minimal.  I'm eager beyond words to get rid of the clutter that is now my kitchen   I'll need to hit Home Depot tomorrow to make sure that I can find a door that matches the doors we have, but I don't think it will be an issue.


----------



## Cupcaker

Why is it still so hot over here?  I have decided that my body does not like hot weather.  I never feel good in this weather.  Another super busy day today.  Lots of papers, exams, presentations, reports, homework, etc. due this month.  I decided to cancel my pumpkin carving party because Im so busy I dont want to stress myself any more.  I feel bad, but decided my sanity is worth more.  I still plan on having the gingerbread party, so at least theres that to look foward to.

I cant go down in weight!!! Ugh!  I am hoping that I will hopefully see a loss this week???? Please??? My computer is dying.  I guess that means its time to workout.  Good night!  Have a great day tomorrow.

Jen- the races sound so fun.  How nice for your entire family running together.  You will need to post some pics of your race later!

Tracey- Thats great about your mom wanting to exercise as well.  How did it go?  How nice of Ashley Eckstein to do that! Your DD must be on cloud 9.

Connie- Hope you get some good rest.

Kelli- Congratulations on the 30 lbs lost!  Thats a huge deal.  30 more is totally doable especially since youre doing the C25K and Px90.  Wow!

Taryn-  I had to go to school/work today   Hope AK gets better soon.

Deb- being dizzy sucks.  Good luck on the interview.

Susan- Thats a huge accomplishment.  Congratulations!  I think at size 12 I called myself chubby, totally not fat anymore.  Who knows when I will start calling myself skinny.  Unfortunately for us, we cant do anything about the height thing.

Joannel- Good luck!

Lisa-  Aww, sorry about the not so magical acting people.  Isnt the Haunted Mansion Holiday great?  I love it this time of year.  What is the Monkey Bride?  

Dona- Hope DH gets better soon so that you dont get it.

Bree- Thanks! Sorry to hear about the food poisoning.  How awful!  Glad youre better now.



MelanieC said:


> What is your favorite healthy recipe book?



The only one I have is a Hungry Girl one.  I used to use it, but not so much any more.  I am looking for something with more natural ingredients.  But it did the trick in the beginning.


----------



## flipflopmom

Feeling sort of disconnected from the thread.  I know that sounds crazy, but I just have so much going on, I can't keep up with replies, which really helps me to feel part of the group.  Does that make sense?

Forgive me please.  I hope to be able to do a better job of being a friend, cheerleader, and responder soon.  I have a huge project due Monday for my master's class, and I am working on that, dealing with kids, school, schedules, etc.  This class is on educational technology, and I'm designing websites, knols, presentations, etc.  I used to think I was computer savvy, but getting all these stinking images in is taking all my computer time!

As for me, personally, well, I'm hanging on.  Some moments better than others.  Money stresses me, and when I think about it, I can't focus on ANYTHING else. School is still pretty nuts, and I do voice my opinions to my principal.  We have a great relationship, so that's nice.  

My eating is going fairly well, I haven't been able to run this week due to schedules. They have detected some skin cancer on MIL's face, and my mom has been keeping Sophie on Mondays for MIL's appts.  MWF are my running days, don't have time if I have to take Sophie to mom's.  I should get a run in tomorrow am.  I'm still up a bit from the weekend, but not so much that the run tomorrow shouldn't take care of it.  

Sorry I haven't been more involved here.  It seems everytime I am going to "catch up" 100 other things need to be done.  

AK was "barking all night" again last night.  We stayed home from gymnastics because anytime she gets hot she can't stop coughing, and I know from experience with her that for some reason, the flipping and working out means for an even worse night.  I guess it bounces all the congestion around??  Anyway, she needed to rest.  

I was cooking dinner last night, and the girls went outside to play in the little Playskool or whatever it is playhouse.  Checked on them once, and Sophie was "painting" the outside with sidewalk chalk.  "It looks better blue, Mommy."  I didn't care, walked back in the kitchen.  Less than a minute later, AK comes running to the door "MOM COME QUICK, SOPHIE FELL OUT OF THE WINDOW!"  The playhouse is on a brick "porch" to our storage building, I run, and Sophie was running to me, blood running down her leg.  Thankfully, nothing was broken, just gashed her knee a bit.  I made her ice it for a while, it didn't seem to bother her after an hour or so...

See why I can't get caught up?  

*Bree*- sorry you were sick!

*Connie*- sounds like the run was successful!  Hope you are feeling 100% today!

*Cupcaker* - it's 90 here again!  I HEAR you on the homework!!!!

*Lindsey* - Sorry TOM loves you so much.  Hope you woke up as Happy Dwarf this am!

*CC* -TOM's favorite date is munchies in front of the TV.  Hope you had fun together!

*Rose *- I want that pizza recipe.  Sounds delish!  

*Tracey* - TOO cool about the phone call!

*Deb* - Glad you've got some job prospects!

*Dona* - Hope DH gets better soon and you don't get sick! What a terrible way to spend the day off!!

*Lisa *- glad you had a great trip, hope you are feeling better!

*Kathy* - BAD PC!  Get that thing fixed girl!

*Joannel *- glad you had a great weekend at the beach, good luck with the job interview!

*MelanieC* - thanks for coaching.  Sorry I haven't been such a good participant!

*EVERYONE ELSE *= HEY TO YOU!  Don't take it personally that I didn't get a shout out to you.  I love you, I really do!  Keep on keeping on!

QOTD:  I have  a ton of cookbooks, but Paula Deen and Southern Living don't really count as healthy, do they?   I rarely open them, and generally just search on all recipes for something that I can make with the ingredients I have on hand if I 'm not using a standby recipe.  OR, I make something up, like last night.  

Have a good day everyone!  
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Good morning!

WOOHOO! I woke up to a .6 loss since last Friday! Now to just increase that!!!! I'm going to stay focused for the next 3 days and squeeze in exercise whenever possible!

DH posted this morning that he was up most of the night! He thinks a dessert had some strawberries in it and he is allergic! Hopefully he is feeling better by now! I just sent him a FB message.

DD1 is up and eating breakfast! I'll be going to the wellness center with my mom after DD2 gets on the bus and then she'll walk home while I drive to work. Hoping boss gets there by 12 as promised so I can get in a workout and get to the dump.

Time to go make DD1s lunch.

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

MelanieC said:


> (hugs) - I so understand the college thing and the tears.  I just start crying out of the blue.  Some days it' s just so depressing.
> 
> Also when I went to Missouri 2 weeks ago and on Sunday night I stayed in the hotel room by myself.  That was a very sad depressing and lonely night all by myself in that huge bed.
> 
> Glad your feeling better.


It really does get better. I've told this story before I think, but last fall I just started crying on the interstate on the way home from work. Have no idea why. And visiting DS at college is still a little stressful. Everytrip gets a little better, but it's still hard.



tigger813 said:


> Rose- We are going to WWOHP on Friday, December3rd so if you are there then, let me know!
> 
> TTFN


We don't get to WDW until the 21st. Just in time for all the crowds.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok TOM arrived so soon again.  This every 21day crap is for the birds.  I am miserable and bloated and I cant even begin to tell you my eating choices today.  I am off to bed and hopefully will wake up happier in the morning because right now I am resembeling grumpy dwarf.
> 
> TTYL


FWIW, everytime I lose weight I am so irregular, so I feel your pain. This last one has now lasted 13 days, so who knows when the next one will come. This summer I was doing every 20-23 days. It does get old after awhile.

Taryn--here's the recipe link. We did not have tomato sauce, so I took a few tablespoons of tomato paste and added some water, oregano, and garlic. It was delicious! We use Mama Mary's crusts. 
http://find.myrecipes.com/recipes/recipefinder.dyn?action=displayRecipe&recipe_id=10000000226734
Hope you get a run in this week. And the Paula Dean and Southern Living comment made me smile. One of the casinos around here now has the Paula Dean buffet. I can't even imagine all that food.

Cupcaker--feel you on the heat. It was 90 here yesterday and over the weekend, and I think upper 80s again today.

Well, guess it's time to get ready for work. I am really looking forward to tomorrow. I haven't had a day off at home by myself in a while, and I have lots to do. We're running tonight. Looking forward to seeing how fast my timed mile is. And I reached a new low on the scale today. If it's down again tomorrow, I'm going to bump my maintain weight down a pound or two.

Have a great day!


----------



## pjlla

Happy Tuesday morning everyone!!  Where is that "computer bashing" smilie???  I had a full response ready to go and it went POOF!  

Anyhow.... sorry I wasn't on this weekend.  We are trying to finish painting the house before the weather turns too cold.  DH and I painted all weekend.  If I can finish two coats of white on the four lower window trim today, I will consider the trim DONE for this year.  DH needs one more gallon of paint to finish up four clapboards across the front and then he will be done for this year too.  We are aiming to get on a "one side per year" schedule going forward.  (Although we did two sides plus trim this week.)

Prayers and hugs to those of you who are fighting fall colds and sinus infections and stomach issues.  I've had a bit of an intestinal bug since Friday night.... nothing incapacitating, but definitely some gastric distress.  

I am going to try my hardest to get back on here tonight and get caught up again!! For now, I need to hang a load of laundry and check the temperature outside..... as soon as it hits 55°, I need to pick up the paintbrushes!

TTYL...........................P


----------



## tigger813

Hello!

Just spent the last 90 minutes browsing all the threads on the boards. I never have the time so this quiet time at work is nice! I replied to some things on the budget and family boards!

Excited to say that I am down a pound from Friday so far! Happy to see that at the wellness center this morning! I want a good loss this week! Aiming for 4 pounds! Just hope I can get my workouts in later today! 

Going to have steak and onion sliders for supper so I need to be good all day! I've had my 'healthy breakfast" at the wellness center and my cup of green tea. I think I'll make another cup as it's a little chilly in the spa. I have my big bottle of water as well!

I should be able to get in 2 miles during DD2s soccer practice tonight. I may try and jog some as I haven't done any running lately! I also hope to do the 5K on the elliptical this afternoon. Should be out of work around noon. I have a peanut butter protein bar for lunch so that will be good. I also found a mini hershey bar in my bag so that will be my chocolate for the day! I also have a honey crisp apple with me!

Time to enjoy my tea!

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone! I have read through here, though I'm sorry I don't have time to catch up on replying to everyone.  We had absolutely the best 3 day weekend! 

Friday night, we went to Andrews schools football game.  I love watching his marching band and he is a featured vocalist for their field show (they are doing all Green Day music).  I also was basking in his glory of being one of 6 National Merit Scholar commended students at his school (they also had 1 semi-finalist). The article was on the schools website so a lot of parents asked me to congratulate him for them.

 Saturday, I did my 6+ miles of walking, then another 2 1/2 hours at the orchards, then went to see Secretariat and I watched part of "Never Been Kissed" while Howard and Jenn had their daddy/daughter dinner and Andrew was at a party.

Sunday, I came to work early because Howard was running a 15k in town and could drop me off here.  I worked until it was time to do the breast cancer 2.5 mile walk. I added a bit to it so that I did 3 miles total. Howard and I went to IHOP for breakfast where I ate 1 3/4 harvest grain & nut pancakes and nothing else.  Then we ran errands.  I worked all afternoon into evening and made lots of yummy food - -I used over 20 pounds of apples and made 2 apple pies (one for our sick neighbor), applesauce, and butternut squash soup made with apples and vidalia onions (I posted the recipe on our thread).  I also made shake n bake boneless pork chops, au gratin potatoes & raspberry chipotle mahi mahi.  Lots of delicious leftovers for the week.

We spent yesterday at American University for their prospective student/parent day. It was really wonderful.  On the way home we stopped in Baltimore and ate at a seafood buffet. I did NOT make good choices.  It was delicious, though, and I really needed a break from this non-weight loss resulting healthy lifestyle. LOL!

Back completely on track today.  Will be back here soon to catch up.  Hugs, all! Have a great day!


----------



## SettinSail

Hello everyone, I am back from my 3 day weekend coach trip.  We traced the footsteps of Martin Luther and heard a Bach choral concert and a Bach organ concert.  It was all awesome.  Visited Leipzig, Wittenburg, Erfurt and the Wartburg Castle.  My first time to see (former) East Germany.  There were old renovated buildings that were charming, old shells of buildings that looked awful and brand new shiny buildings.  It all looked slightly different than what we see here in Southern Germany.  The weather and foliage were just lovely.
I did not know much about Martin Luther but I do now
Except for some odd racist writing he did late in life, he was a most impressive man and of course responsible for starting the Protestant faith that we have today.

Did not do all that great with my eating but came back to a one pound loss. I think due to all the walking and maybe overall less eating during the days since I didn't eat on the bus.  I went with a girlfriend and we both enjoyed time away from hubbies and kids  I must say that I am so proud of my hubby, I called him once or twice but he only called me once with a travel related question.  My friend's husband had one disaster after another culminating in the kids being locked out of the house yesterday after school while her husband could not leave work.  I also came home and he had done all the laundry over the weekend that I normally do on Mondays

Hugs and good vibes to all who need them today in whatever area of life you are struggling in.  I love all the good advice here.  I will have to check into an app to use with son's I-touch to see if it can track the mileage on my WOGS.  Today I did C25K W4D1.  I made it to week 7 this past Summer but got sidetracked after the cruise in August so just recently started back with it.

Well, it has taken me the better part of today to catch up from Friday!   I don't know how you all keep up with all the postings!  But, now I have that feeling like I have been working at a job and it's quitting time

I am going to a champagne taste testing tonight that is an activity sponsored by the International Woman's Club I belong to.  Really looking forward to it, the hostess is French and she is cooking "nibbles" for us too.
Not sure if I should eat before I go but I am thinking of just having a snack.
I'm not driving so I am looking forward to a great night

Hugs to all
Shawn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

my3princes said:


> Thanks for all the pixie dust.  I am feeling so much better tonight.



Glad your feeling better.  Good luck on the interviews glad things are looking up.  Your ideas for the kitchen sound great.  I hope you can find what your looking for.



Rose&Mike said:


> FWIW, everytime I lose weight I am so irregular, so I feel your pain. This last one has now lasted 13 days, so who knows when the next one will come. This summer I was doing every 20-23 days. It does get old after awhile.



Never really thought about the wt loss having anything to do with it.  I had mirena and intrauterine device put in for BC about 2 years ago and I thought maybe it was just that causing the frequency.  Looking back it did get more frequent when I began running more.  Well I guess this is one of the only down falls of loosing weight.  I guess I will deal with it.

enjoy your day off at home.  Those days are so wonderful....I havent had one in a long time either.



pjlla said:


> I am going to try my hardest to get back on here tonight and get caught up again!! For now, I need to hang a load of laundry and check the temperature outside..... as soon as it hits 55°, I need to pick up the paintbrushes!
> 
> TTYL...........................P



Pamela you are so organized.  I love it.  I havent even thought of painting my house and we lived there for 4 years. and here you have a yearly painting routine going.  I love it.  Have fun!



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone! I have read through here, though I'm sorry I don't have time to catch up on replying to everyone.  We had absolutely the best 3 day weekend!



Cam your weekend sounded like a blast.  Im glad you really enjoyed yourself and got lots of walking in too.  Great Job.


I am not quite feeling like happy dwarf yet.  I would say I am no longer grumpy.  My anxiety always seems to highten around TOM so now I am worrying about everything.  gosh I just cant stand myself right now.  Ok well sorry to burden you with my negativity.  My next post I will try to be more positive. 

We have a baby shower happening over lunch today for one of my staff.  Lots of food that is not really healthy.  I will try my best to portion control and not over fill myself.  I also would love to get a run in tonight.  Its raining here again but as long as its not a downpour or lightening I think I am going to work it in my plans for tonight.  I have a 5 mile race on saturday and i want to do well.

TTYL


----------



## cclovesdis

My dad is on a business trip to someplace warm (I can never remember where ). I'm not at all jealous. 

So, it's just my mom and I and it has been excellent so far. She's relaxed and has stopped her worrying incessantly about my foot. 

Our favorite part of my dad taking business trips...yep, quick, healthy dinners are 100% A-ok! Last night we had salad and meatloaf (dad pre-made that for us) and it was entirely okay that I had 1/3 as much meatloaf as usual.  Tonight's dinner is either turkey cutlets (mine is baked) or veal parm (we are out of the baked ones), but either way, I'm planning accordingly. I think lunch will be a veggie burger with guacamole and cheese. I usually have carrots dipped in guac (I use guac as my fat-that and olives, something about oil = weight gain ), so this will be a practical, yummy alternative. Plus, it'll be warm and I could go for a hot meal today.

Hope everyone is having a great day! 

CC



MelanieC said:


> I hope your foot gets better soon.



Thanks! I actually said to one of my neighbors yesterday that if it wasn't for the boot, I wouldn't notice. That's some progress if I do say so myself. 



MelanieC said:


> What is your favorite healthy recipe book?



I have an Internet obsession rolleyes1), so I just use WW e-Tools.



tigger813 said:


> DH just called from WWOHP! He was with Ashley Eckstein who is the voice of Ahsoka in the Star Wars CLone Wars series at Honeydukes. Ashley Eckstein got on the phone to talk to DD1! I thought she was going to cry! She'll have a hard time sleeping tonight! That was so sweet of her to talk to DD1. DH asked her if she would do a favor and talk on the phone with DD1. Guess she'll have a lot to talk about at school tomorrow! DH videotaped her on the phone with DD1!



Talk about awesome! 

*Lindsay*:  How are you feeling? I'm not a big fan of TOM either. I'd say who is, but before I started on BC and was so irregular, I can understand why some people are relieved. 

*Deb*: Glad you are feeling better! 

 for the potential job!

*Cupcaker*:  You are doing GREAT! 

*Taryn*: Do you want a pep talk now or later?  Honestly, you have 2 DDs, one of which had a rough day- to her, are working on your master's degree, work full-time (don't get me started on that responsibility), play taxi driver, exercise, and find time to cheer us on. You need to give yourself more credit. You responded to every one of us. In the words of my sister and who knows how many specialists, "Breathe." Okay, pep talk (aka "lecture" or perhaps "rant") over. You are a huge inspiration to me. I hope one day I'll raise 2 DDs as wonderfully as you are. 



flipflopmom said:


> *CC* -TOM's favorite date is munchies in front of the TV.  Hope you had fun together!



Oh, and one more thing, you have successfully managed to crack me up again this morning! 



Rose&Mike said:


> One of the casinos around here now has the Paula Dean buffet. I can't even imagine all that food.



 And I thought the buffet at one of our local casinos was scary!

 for a new low!

*pjlla*: You've made some serious progress on all that painting! 



tigger813 said:


> Excited to say that I am down a pound from Friday so far! Happy to see that at the wellness center this morning!



 and  for a great loss this week!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all! 

*dona,* hope that your DH is feeling better and didn't share his bug with you.   

*Bree,*glad that you are feeling better!  

There seems to be a lot of bad food issues going on lately.  I wonder if we are going to hear that something else was recalled?



cclovesdis said:


> Speaking of Steinbeck , has anyone watched the TV show teach with Tony Danza? Anyone know if it is staged, etc?



I haven't seen the show but I did read somewhere that Danza had his teaching certificate from way back when before he became an actor.



Rose&Mike said:


> I made goat cheese pizza with carmelized onions for dinner. If anyone is interested I'll post the link. I think I found it on Cooking Light.com. I think it was the yummiest home made pizza I ever made!



Sounds delicious!    Enjoy your day off tomorrow!



MelanieC said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite healthy recipe book?



I use my Cooking Light magazines more than anything to find healthy recipes.  I always like their superfast meals.  



tigger813 said:


> DH just called from WWOHP! He was with Ashley Eckstein who is the voice of Ahsoka in the Star Wars CLone Wars series at Honeydukes. Ashley Eckstein got on the phone to talk to DD1! I thought she was going to cry! She'll have a hard time sleeping tonight! That was so sweet of her to talk to DD1. DH asked her if she would do a favor and talk on the phone with DD1. Guess she'll have a lot to talk about at school tomorrow! DH videotaped her on the phone with DD1!



Sounds like a great treat for your DD!  

Glad that you are feeling a little better today, *Lindsay!* 

I'm am a fretter and worrier, too.  I've been that way all my life.  I have a little quote I got from somewhere on the Disboards about it that I keep by my computer at work.  It says:

_Don't worry.  99% of all things that people worry about are for no reason.  Things that have happened, can not be undone and are in the past.  The future that you think will happen rarely does.  You can only control the here and now.  Don't waste your time and energy foolishly._

Glad that you are feeling better, too, *Deb!*   We turned our hall closet into a pantry -- it is close to the kitchen and is under the stairs.  We used wire shelving from Lowe's and I have a little rolling cart with drawers that tucks in under the stairs.  We put in a light with a motion sensor so it comes on and goes off automatically.  We've had it for about 12 years now and it works great!



Cupcaker said:


> Lisa-  Aww, sorry about the not so magical acting people.  Isnt the Haunted Mansion Holiday great?  I love it this time of year.  What is the Monkey Bride?



The Monkey Bride is a little monkey dressed in a bride's outfit.  It has a little glowing, beating heart like the big bride.  They put it in a different place in HMH every year so you have to figure out where it is.  This year it is pretty easy to see.  It's on the left by the train on the floor.  I like HMH better than the original HM. 

*Taryn,*  you have a lot of things going on and are still recouperating from DH being on 3rd shift so take it easy and be kind to yourself!  

*pjlla,* have fun painting!  

Sounds like a fun and productive week-end, *Cam!* 

Sounds like you had a fun week-end, too, *Shawn!* 

I ended up with a gain for my other BL challenge last week.  I'm already down a pound today and hopefully will be down another in the next day or two.    That's what happens when you weigh in after flying.    I worked with my trainer yesterday and found out that I do not like kickboxing.    This week I will try a pilates class for my strength and I have to do 60 minutes of cardio on the machines which I will do on Saturday for my long run (but it will be more of a walk on the TM).  That Princess ticker keeps me motivated!  

Well, the desk fairy did not pay me a visit last night so I suppose that I will be the one who has to take care of all this work on my desk . . . 

Have a great day all!


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> Feeling sort of disconnected from the thread.  I know that sounds crazy, but I just have so much going on, I can't keep up with replies, which really helps me to feel part of the group.  Does that make sense?



This totally makes sense!  I am suffering from the same sort of feelings.  I can barely keep up with life and then when I come on here and see all the responses, I just feel overwhelmed.  I have decided that I am simply going to respond when I can but at least I will post so that I don't get as far behind!  

I really need to be working on the whole legal case I have going but yesterday and today I have been subbing.  I need to make the money but I also need to get on the legal case so that I can get a real job.  I am hoping to talk with the school district on my prep this afternoon to see how their investigation is going.  It really stresses me out when I think about it because I feel if it does not get resolved, I will never teach again.  It is a scary sort of feeling.

My exercise continues to be random and not consistent.  I ran 10 miles on Sunday and am due to run today but doubt I will.  DH has been home sick for the past 2 days so I am working, doing the house stuff, driving the kids everywhere and everything else so there just is not much time left.  I have a super sensitive stomach and just cannot run after dinner.  I don't think I will be home early enough to run before dinner.  I know that I could do something else to exercise but honestly, I am just not feeling it.  I need to make a commitment to myself to do some other forms of exercise again.

My eating is about the same....random and not consistently on plan.  Despite it all, I am still maintaining.  I am trying to be a bit careful today because I have to weigh in after subbing today.  

I am hoping everyone has a healthy and happy afternoon. Later - 
Jen


----------



## tigger813

Just finished my daily 5K! And I should get another 2 miles in at the track tonight! 

Chugging my bottle of water! Need to finish this and have another one. I don't want to have to stop and use the bathroom when I'm walking tonight! I'll only have 45 minutes so I don't want to waste any time. 

Eating my honey crisp apple now! So yummy!

DD1 will be home any minute so I need to go!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

SettinSail said:


> Hello everyone, I am back from my 3 day weekend coach trip.



Shawn your trip sounded wonderful.  and  for your dh doing such a great job.  I sometimes wonder how my dh will do with the kids while I am gone for a long weekend to disney for the princess.  I am crossing my fingers that he suprises me likes yours did.



cclovesdis said:


> My dad is on a business trip to someplace warm (I can never remember where ). I'm not at all jealous.
> 
> So, it's just my mom and I and it has been excellent so far. She's relaxed and has stopped her worrying incessantly about my foot.



Hey CC, glad you and your mom are enjoying the time together and eating healthy too. 



lisah0711 said:


> _Don't worry.  99% of all things that people worry about are for no reason.  Things that have happened, can not be undone and are in the past.  The future that you think will happen rarely does.  You can only control the here and now.  Don't waste your time and energy foolishly._



Great quote lisa!  Thanks for sharing.  Great job on the loss so far this week.  Keep up the good work.  You are doing great.



jenanderson said:


> My eating is about the same....random and not consistently on plan.  Despite it all, I am still maintaining.



I am sorta in the same boat.  Stress will do that too you.  Its like you have so much else going on you cant worry about one more thing.  Hang in there.  I hope you get this taken care of soon.  Some people are horrible and have no idea how their actions can impact others lives.  Its one thing if people deserve it but not someone like you.  I hope this person gets what they deserve.  Karma!!!!  


We had our luncheon and I am reporting that I did not do well.  I figured I wouldnt since I was in a crabby mood, my hormones are raging, and I constently feel like eating.  I will say that since then my mood has gotten better and I am hoping that by tomorrow I can start the week over again.  Im starting to think I am bipolar dwarf...at least during TOM.


----------



## CrystalS

Wow, this thread sure can get overwhelming if you don't check in every day (and I'm guessing maybe even a couple times a day, lol)!

I didn't have a chance to read up on everything I've missed, but I did want to check in and say that I'm still here, and still working on the weightloss.

My DD will be 8 weeks tomorrow and I've got my AF back already  I'm going to assume thats why I'm not seeing any drop in numbers yet this week, I'm guessing a bit of water retension.

It was my 6th Anniversary on the 9th so we had one splurge dinner this week. Baked lasagna with some cheesecake for dessert. But no more of that! Just a one time special occassion thing.

As long as temps don't get too cold this week I'm going to try to go for a walk each day with the kiddos to the park. And if it gets too cold then I'll just hop on the treadmill here at home.

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm going to try to check in to the thread more often so that I can keep up with everyone!

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## MelanieC

Ok - this is the 4th time I'm trying to type this.  I keep losing it and once I was more than halfway through replies to quotes.  SIGH!

QOTD:  This is more of an assignment- between today and tomorrow, go out an take in the nature outside.  What is something that you noticed that you might not have noticed if you weren't stopped and intentationally taking notice?

I noticed today that the leaves are beautiful, yet I haven't really noticed it the past few days.  Either that or it happened overnight.  I know that didn't happen, so I must not pay attention.  I think as we go through this process, we need to stop and smell the roses.  Life is so hectic and stressful.  Nature can really ground you and relieve some of the stress.


----------



## Zoesmama03

I forgot to post my weigh in on Friday and I still need to send it in.  It wasn't good I gained about 3 lbs. No surprises I know why most of it was food and not tracking and part was bloating for AF that started up yesterday. 

I need to recommit myself to this plan.  I took measurements and have to get back to exercise.  Its just been one thing after the other.  I had the interview(no news came, so no job.  ) and tore up my heels had rubbed it raw past the blistering point. I couldn't wear shoes for days. Its finally healed up and I had a very traumatic morning Sunday that I will go into next but I have been completely drained and unable to concentrate on anything for very long since.

Here is my shocking horror story might sound like something fake or a Halloween prank but I assure you it is most definitely NOT.  I was helping my mom throw her Sunday papers because she wasn't completely healed up from shoulder surgery she had after breaking it.  Her accident insurance said she wouldn't receive any more checks because her benefit was used up. So I agreed to help her out with the Sunday ones since they are so much heavier.  We were almost done at this point she does this trailer park then she has a few in an apartment complex. I had thrown a paper up and saw a "guy" walking behind the VW van in the carport didn't think anything of it other than he was an early riser out doing whatever.  My mom realized Ihad thrown a regular paper(one without the tv guide they think they need to charge extra for) instead of what I really needed.  So she backed up and I got out to retrieve the other one.  Again didn't think anything of why he hadn't picked it up by then. I went up a bit more to throw the correct one up on the porch stairs and looked over to say high if he was still there.  Instead I saw the horrifying sight of a young man standing where he had backed up to the other side of the VW then I looked down for some reason and he was holding a very long machete knife. Flight responses kicked in and I backed up turned and ran to the car, tripping on my own feet just as they do in movies.  My ankle hurt pretty bad where I had kicked my self and then managed to smack my hip on the car door getting in as well as pulling it very quickly closed.  Fortunately that is all that happened but it was traumatizing enough.  He did not proceed forward or even come out that I know of but I surely didn't look back. I'm quite sure he was mentally challenged as he gave out a very child like chuckle(heehee) and by the way he backed up not likely homicidal but still.  Its just creepy that he was very very pale like he'd never been outside during daylight. Of course the moment won't quit playing in my head and its nearly impossible to fall asleep without something to watch to avoid thinking of it.  I was a little bit easier to fall asleep last night so hopefully it lessens or I'll need to go see Dr. and get referrals. 

I was totally fatigued yesterday from that and from general lack of sleep from being up all night that night when I'm not used to those hours. 

Anyway I hope to get back on track with this challenge. I'm hoping it will help take my mind off other things some but I know I need to deal with this to too.  I haven't had much appetite since Sunday morning but when I do get a little hunger I am not eating stuff that is good for me.  I grabbed quick stuff including the Doritos I had picked up only because they had a good sale. UGH!


----------



## MelanieC

mommyof2Pirates said:


> No I dont work there but up the road in the corporate parkway area.  I frequent the promenade when I have spare time which lately has not been much.  I do subway there a lot and pita pit.  My boss and I go to dinner there for our meetings.  Melt and pacifico are yummy.  I use to go to childrens place all the time too.  We are trying to watch our finances so I dont stop there at lunch time anymore.  I was spending way to much money on the kids.
> 
> Ok TOM arrived so soon again.  This every 21day crap is for the birds.  I am miserable and bloated and I cant even begin to tell you my eating choices today.  I am off to bed and hopefully will wake up happier in the morning because right now I am resembeling grumpy dwarf.
> 
> TTYL




I don't even remember seeing a subway, lol.  I walked by someone eating outside Pacifico this past weekend and they had a really good looking guacamole and chips.  It was in a mortar and pestle dish and looked so yummy.  My favorite restaurant there is White Orchid.  so yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MelanieC

Rose&Mike said:


> It really does get better. I've told this story before I think, but last fall I just started crying on the interstate on the way home from work. Have no idea why. And visiting DS at college is still a little stressful. Everytrip gets a little better, but it's still hard.



Thanks!!  It was bad on the plane coming home, lol.  The Steward on the plane even brought me tissues.  Something about the flight home felt so final.  This week I've been good, yet the past two weeks I cried all the time, lol.  I'd just feel so empty and sad.  I've done the interstate crying thing.  Something will trigger it and all the sudden I'm balling like a kid!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

MelanieC said:


> QOTD:  This is more of an assignment- between today and tomorrow, go out an take in the nature outside.  What is something that you noticed that you might not have noticed if you weren't stopped and intentationally taking notice?



I noticed tonight while running that the sky looked so awesome.  The clouds were so neatly patterned and it was clear and a cool blue color.  I realize that I notice the sky, sunset, sunrise, and foliage quite frequently.  I always comment about how beautiful or wierd looking things are.  It does often give me a sense of "slow down and take it all in....this is really what life is about"  



Zoesmama03 said:


> Here is my shocking horror story might sound like something fake or a Halloween prank but I assure you it is most definitely NOT.



Wow that is so scary.  Just keep telling yourself you are safe.  Give it a few more nights and the thought should start going away.  Any kind of trauma like that sticks with you for awhile.  We had a break in when I was a kid and it took me a week or two to feel back to normal again.  Hang in there.  



MelanieC said:


> I don't even remember seeing a subway, lol.  I walked by someone eating outside Pacifico this past weekend and they had a really good looking guacamole and chips.  It was in a mortar and pestle dish and looked so yummy.  My favorite restaurant there is White Orchid.  so yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



the subway is newer and is over in back behind red robin and next to the movie theater.  I havent tried white orchid not a big thai fan.  The last time we ate at pacifico the eagles players ate right next to us.  Not sure if you are a football or an eagles fan but it was kevin kolb and a bunch of the starters.  Very exciting way to top off a great meal.

Got a very short 20 min run in outside.  I just cant seem to get the time during the week now that its getting darker so early.  I really have to think about a plan for when my official half training starts in a few weeks.  At least I did something.  It felt good.  Now off to get the boys to bed and to do some relaxing.  

Good night!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD:This is more of an assignment- between today and tomorrow, go out an take in the nature outside. What is something that you noticed that you might not have noticed if you weren't stopped and intentationally taking notice?

Well, it's funny that you should ask this question tonight. I took time to notice the beautiful fall sunset tonight as I was walking the track while DD2 was at soccer practice! I got in 3 miles in 45 minutes. It was cool actually but actually perfect for an evening stroll! I'm going to miss when soccer practice is over or I will have to think of another excuse to head over to the track.

Mom and I are going to walk to the wellness center after DD2 gets on the bus. We will have the healthy breakfast and then walk a little more after that. DD2 will be home at noon and I think I may try and run over to KMart and check out their comforter sets!

DH is in the air flying home now! The girls are really missing him so it's good he's on the way home. DD2 had a meltdown on the way home from soccer though she had just talked to her daddy. Hoping he doesn't have to work all night fixing stuff at work. I'll probably wait up until he gets home. I want to get in some crunches before I go to bed. I'm having some green tea right now and may have one more bottle of water. 

I'm so glad to have my focus back. I don't remember being this focused. I guess knowing that my trip is coming up soon and how much I want to reach goal has really got me focused. We're going out to dinner on Friday night so that will be my one bad time of eating for the weekend. I loved having a loss this early in the week and I want it again next week! I hope to get in an elliptical workout tomorrow at some point, probably in the afternoon and hopefully I'll also get in a few miles at the track tomorrow night before my weight loss meeting!

Have a good night! I'll be up a few more hours. I just had a Special K bar so that should tide me over the rest of the night.


----------



## Rose&Mike

I'm really glad I planned my meals for the week, otherwise I think this could be a very bad food week. DS called me twice at work today with more issues. It's all pretty normal stuff, but I am such a fixer, and he is so stressed out. I was proud of myself, though. The first time he called I asked if he wanted advice or if he wanted me to just listen. My instinct is to jump right in and start trying to fix things. He said he wanted advice, so we talked things through. Anyhow, he has a plan, so we'll see how it goes.

Cam--congrats to DS!

We had a boca burger w/ half a piece of provolone (no bun), broccoli, and mashed baby red potatoes w/ garlic, skim milk and a tiny bit of butter. It was so good. Tomorrow I'm making homemade bean soup. The beans are soaking overnight. I'll let you know how it goes. Usually I use canned beans, but thought I'd try this.

We ran tonight and it was so muggy--in the 60s but the air was dripping. For the QOTD--I noticed that the nuts are falling out of the trees--they were all over the path at the park and one hit our windshield when it fell. (kind of scary).  

I haven't downloaded the garmin yet, but I think my timed mile was 8:22. I was hoping for under 8:00, but was happy. I'm going to run the next timed mile in the morning and see if it makes a difference.

Ok, guess that's it. Have a nice evening.


----------



## tggrrstarr

MelanieC said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite healthy recipe book?


I don't have any healthy recipe books, but I sometimes look up recipes online.



tigger813 said:


> I had a Skinny Cow chocolate sandwich for dessert. I'm drinking more water now and have a cup of tea cooling right now!



I just bought the chocolate sandwiches last week for the first time.  OMG so good.  Or maybe I just hadn't had chocolate icecream for so long!  
Also, thanks for reminding me, I haven't had any green tea yet today.




tigger813 said:


> Eating my honey crisp apple now! So yummy!



Where do you find those?  I looked all over my Giant Eagle.  I also couldn't find the Vitatops anywhere.  I hesitate to order online, but I might have to.



MelanieC said:


> Ok - QOTD:  This is more of an assignment- between today and tomorrow, go out an take in the nature outside.  What is something that you noticed that you might not have noticed if you weren't stopped and intentationally taking notice?



My husband and I were cleaning and decorating earlier and we both went out to take out some trash.  We noticed how nice it was and went inside to get the dog & cat and brought them out on leashes and just wandered around the yard with them awhile.  The kitten is an indoor cat, so we very rarely take her out, so it was fun watching her stalk through the grass chasing bugs.  It was an unplanned moment in the middle of a busy day that just happened.  Funny that your QOTD was so fitting for today! 



Zoesmama03 said:


> Here is my shocking horror story might sound like something fake or a Halloween prank but I assure you it is most definitely NOT.



OMG, what a horrible experience!  At least you had great reflexes.


So, I was so busy today with the cleaning and halloween decorating that my back kinda hurt and I wasn't feeling like doing my run.  So I made myself do it anyway.  I completed W1D2 of C25k and did the entire time of all 9 runs!  I can't believe I made it through!


----------



## Rose&Mike

tggrrstarr said:


> So, I was so busy today with the cleaning and halloween decorating that my back kinda hurt and I wasn't feeling like doing my run.  So I made myself do it anyway.  I completed W1D2 of C25k and did the entire time of all 9 runs!  I can't believe I made it through!


Great job!!!! I have a rule, unless I am really sick (fever, etc.) if I have a scheduled workout, I have to do at least 5 minutes. If after 5 minutes I still want to quit, I can. I have never quit. Getting started is the hardest part sometimes. What a great NSV!!!

Ok, going to bed now.


----------



## my3princes

MelanieC said:


> Ok - this is the 4th time I'm trying to type this.  I keep losing it and once I was more than halfway through replies to quotes.  SIGH!
> 
> QOTD:  This is more of an assignment- between today and tomorrow, go out an take in the nature outside.  What is something that you noticed that you might not have noticed if you weren't stopped and intentationally taking notice?
> 
> I noticed today that the leaves are beautiful, yet I haven't really noticed it the past few days.  Either that or it happened overnight.  I know that didn't happen, so I must not pay attention.  I think as we go through this process, we need to stop and smell the roses.  Life is so hectic and stressful.  Nature can really ground you and relieve some of the stress.



I noticed that our foliage is past peak.  We're into the browns and drab colors.  Some trees are even bare.  I think I only saw one peak day, a couple of weeks ago, then the rain and wind came and blew the pretty away.  I thought it would rebound as a lot of trees were still green, but it never really happened 



Rose&Mike said:


> Great job!!!! I have a rule, unless I am really sick (fever, etc.) if I have a scheduled workout, I have to do at least 5 minutes. If after 5 minutes I still want to quit, I can. I have never quit. Getting started is the hardest part sometimes. What a great NSV!!!
> 
> Ok, going to bed now.



That is a terrific policy.  I'm very impressed with you.


----------



## JOANNEL

my3princes said:


> I hope you get the job



Thanks and I did!!!! The money stinks for now, but once they add on we should get more accounting staff and $$!!!

So thank you all for the support. We leave Thursday for WDW and the Magic. SO If I don;t have time to get back here have a great two weeks and good luck to all. I am hoping to walk every morning on the ship to keep the weight gain as low as possible, because I do enjoy the frozen drinks and desserts!!!! Hopefully Hurricane Paula will stay away!!


----------



## tigger813

Watching the Chilean miners begin rescued! I started sobbing when the first miner came up! How emotional for those families! God Bless them! I pray the rest of them come up quickly and safely!

DH will be home any minute now!

Have a good night!

TTFN


----------



## LuvBaloo

drive by post to say the results are going to be late.

I'm hoping to finish them off before work tomorrow, but if I can't then they'll be done before I go to bed tomorrow.

Hope everybody is doing great!

Sending hugs and pixie dust to anyone who needs them.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> DS called me twice at work today with more issues. It's all pretty normal stuff, but I am such a fixer, and he is so stressed out.




I am a fixer too.  Its hard not to just blurt out your advice.  Good for you to ask what he was looking for from you.  You are such a good mom!!!!!  Great mile time too



tggrrstarr said:


> So, I was so busy today with the cleaning and halloween decorating that my back kinda hurt and I wasn't feeling like doing my run.  So I made myself do it anyway.  I completed W1D2 of C25k and did the entire time of all 9 runs!  I can't believe I made it through!



awesome job.  Way to push yourself.



JOANNEL said:


> Thanks and I did!!!!



congrats on the new job.  Have a blast on your vacation!!!!!

My mood already feels better today  I am up bright and early and have a meeting at 745am.  My dh had an early start to his day too so I have to get both kids to school.  They are in opposite directions so this should be interesting.  Hopefully I am not late to my meeting.  I guess I should stop typing and get going.  TTYL


----------



## tigger813

Joannel- Congrats on the new job and have a great vacation!

DH got home and of course we sat up talking until after midnight! 6am came way too early for me! He tried waking the girls to tell them they he was ok with only half success. The little one is so hard to wake up. DD1 said yeah Daddy you're home and I missed you and promptly went back to sleep. I love the shirts he got us. Mine is orange and has Hogwarts on it! It's really nice looking. 

Down more on the scale this morning so everything is good here. Sticking to the diet this week is easier than I thought. And I think the possibility of winning some money at the wellness center is also having an effect on me especially since the prize would come a week before Christmas.

For any of you that have tried EA Sports Active, EA Sports Active 2 comes out very soon! I'm putting that on my Christmas list! I always ask for workout stuff especially stuff that is fun!

Gotta go get DD1 up! More from me later but 

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

Once again, no time for replies.   So much I want to say....  Oh Well.

Just had what felt like worst run ever.  Of course, I had to analyze it the whole time, which made it worse.  AK is still coughing her head off at night, and she woke me up at least 3 times for me to "tell me what to do to get some sleep"  I am such a horrible mom, I can't really function when I get woke up like that.  I just told her to get out from under the covers, prop her head up, drink some water, and get a cough drop.  All at different times.   Beamer woke me up one time, too, crying to get on the bed.  He sleeps on my bed in his bed, don't know why he had gotten off, but I plopped him back up.  So I know I was up at least 4 times from 10-4.

My throat is a bit sore, drainage, and the wind was really strong, half the time I was running into it.  It was drizzly, so pretty humid.  I guess all that combined with a not so healthy dinner all added up.  It felt like I was running 14-15 minute miles, but my pace was actually 10:20.  Still slower than I want, but not as bad as I thought.  My mouth actually felt like it was foaming when I got done, I guess I needed to have some water before I went out. 

I need to push hard the next 2 days, and be sure to get a run in on Friday to see any sort of a loss this week.  I guess after last week's mega loss I should be happy with a maintain, but I was hoping for some momentum.

I'll try to check in later, but we have another wild day at school, and I have to stay at gymnastics tonight, we have a parent's association meeting.  May be on later, if not, have a great day!
Taryn


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

With our next WIN! measurement reporting coming up on Friday I thought I would share this article from sparkpeople about other ways to weigh success besides the numbers on the scale:

*Use Measurements Besides the Scale 
What's So Motivating about Numbers Anyway?   *

Pretend for a minute that gravity doesn't exist. Everything is weightless, including your aunt Sophie, yet it all manages to stay on the ground. You don't know how much you weigh because scales have never been invented. How would you define your state of health? After all, you wouldn't be able to say "I need to lose 10 pounds" or "I weigh 150 pounds, so I must be overweight."

What would be your benchmark? You might still not like how you look. You might be tired of being tired all the time. You might need to trim down and take care of that blood pressure problem. You might want to avoid diabetes.

In a gravity-free world, those are all still good reasons to create healthy diet and fitness habits. Who knows, you might decide "Hey, I feel alright, I look alright, and I'm healthy. If I can just maintain the habits I have, I should be okay."

*The point is, you can decide for yourself what shape you're in. You don't need the scale to tell you. Unfortunately, many times we get down on ourselves simply because something as trivial as gravity tells us we're out of shape. Some people feel and look fantastic in every respect, but if the number on the scale doesnt match expectations, theyre miserable. This doesnt make sense. Gravity should not be able to wield that kind of power.*

In this gravity-rich reality we live in, we have a fascination with the scale. While its good for giving you a general idea of your health, this can be the most discouraging and frustrating part of a diet. Your weight can fluctuate all the time and reasons why are never completely known. Time of day, temperature, the days activities, water level  all can skew the numbers one way or the other. In reality, you could be getting discouraged over something thats not really accurate.

To stay motivated, try finding other ways to measure your progress instead of stepping on the scale. Try some benchmarks that actually matter. Some may be tougher to measure than others, some are more subjective. But we think youll find that these measurements can still be a lot more meaningful and motivating.

Take some of these regular measurements to stay motivated, even if the scale isnt moving:
*
Body Measures*  dress size, waist, hips, neck, arms, fitting into favorite clothes
*Performance*  more endurance during exercise, doing them at a higher level, jumping higher, walking longer, running faster, playing a sport better
*General Feeling*  rate energy level, rate attitude and outlook, track how often you feel very sleepy during the day, rate your confidence level
*Health*  blood pressure, cholesterol level, blood sugar level
*Intangibles*  how you look, compliments you receive, how others respond to you 

Here is the link to the article if you are interested http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=104

So if those numbers on the scale don't show what you want to see then think of some other ways that you are successful because those numbers are just numbers, they aren't who you are!  

Off to do my last chance workout this morning at 5:30 a.m.   This big hearing will suck the life out of the rest of my day so I may not be back until tomorrow to catch up.

*JOANNEL,* congrats on the new job and enjoy your vacation!  

 to everyone who needs them and  to all of you for sticking it out!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

My goal for the morning was to get caught up here and that is what I am going to do. I'll eat breakfast at the same time.

*Cam*:  for a great long weekend! Congrats to DS! 



SettinSail said:


> Did not do all that great with my eating but came back to a one pound loss. I think due to all the walking and maybe overall less eating during the days since I didn't eat on the bus.



 Congrats!  for not eating on the bus! That would be a huge NSV for me. I always get hungry on car/bus rides. 

 on C25K!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have a 5 mile race on saturday and i want to do well.



Good luck! 

Thanks for the info *Lisa*!  for jumping right back in and the immediate loss! I know for me, it isn’t the food I eat when I’m on vacation, but the flying that causes the gain. 

*JenA*:  You are dealing with a lot and I know that you are doing better than your best that you possibly can right now.  Hope you escape whatever DH has and that weigh-in was good. 



tigger813 said:


> Just finished my daily 5K! And I should get another 2 miles in at the track tonight!







mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hey CC, glad you and your mom are enjoying the time together and eating healthy too.
> 
> We had our luncheon and I am reporting that I did not do well.  I figured I wouldnt since I was in a crabby mood, my hormones are raging, and I constently feel like eating.  I will say that since then my mood has gotten better and I am hoping that by tomorrow I can start the week over again.  Im starting to think I am bipolar dwarf...at least during TOM.



Thanks.  to you. I was happy to read that you are doing better this morning. 

Happy Anniversary *Crystal*!


----------



## cclovesdis

MelanieC said:


> QOTD:  This is more of an assignment- between today and tomorrow, go out an take in the nature outside.  What is something that you noticed that you might not have noticed if you weren't stopped and intentationally taking notice?



I noticed that the wind is calm and that very few of the leaves have started falling.

 *Melissa*. Im so sorry. I hope that you are able to heal from what happened very soon. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Got a very short 20 min run in outside.  I just cant seem to get the time during the week now that its getting darker so early.  I really have to think about a plan for when my official half training starts in a few weeks.  At least I did something.  It felt good.  Now off to get the boys to bed and to do some relaxing.



 I think the important part is that you got out there and ran. I think it was Taryn that talked about how just a little bit helps keep your body used to running. 



tigger813 said:


> as I was walking the track while DD2 was at soccer practice! I got in 3 miles in 45 minutes. It was cool actually but actually perfect for an evening stroll! I'm going to miss when soccer practice is over or I will have to think of another excuse to head over to the track.
> 
> I'm so glad to have my focus back. I don't remember being this focused. I guess knowing that my trip is coming up soon and how much I want to reach goal has really got me focused.



 to everything! I love having the Energizer Bunny around! 



Rose&Mike said:


> DS called me twice at work today with more issues. It's all pretty normal stuff, but I am such a fixer, and he is so stressed out. I was proud of myself, though. The first time he called I asked if he wanted advice or if he wanted me to just listen. My instinct is to jump right in and start trying to fix things. He said he wanted advice, so we talked things through. Anyhow, he has a plan, so we'll see how it goes.



 to an awesome mom!



tggrrstarr said:


> So, I was so busy today with the cleaning and halloween decorating that my back kinda hurt and I wasn't feeling like doing my run.  So I made myself do it anyway.  I completed W1D2 of C25k and did the entire time of all 9 runs!  I can't believe I made it through!



 Congrats! (Just dont push yourself too hard )



JOANNEL said:


> Thanks and I did!!!! The money stinks for now, but once they add on we should get more accounting staff and $$!!!
> 
> So thank you all for the support. We leave Thursday for WDW and the Magic. SO If I don;t have time to get back here have a great two weeks and good luck to all. I am hoping to walk every morning on the ship to keep the weight gain as low as possible, because I do enjoy the frozen drinks and desserts!!!! Hopefully Hurricane Paula will stay away!!



 Congrats on the job! Have a great trip! 



tigger813 said:


> Watching the Chilean miners begin rescued! I started sobbing when the first miner came up! How emotional for those families! God Bless them! I pray the rest of them come up quickly and safely!



My mom insisted that I watch the rescue this morning. So glad I opened my half-asleep eyes to watch! It really is amazing! 

Hi *Shannon*! Hope you are doing well! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My mood already feels better today  I am up bright and early and have a meeting at 745am.  My dh had an early start to his day too so I have to get both kids to school.  They are in opposite directions so this should be interesting.  Hopefully I am not late to my meeting.  I guess I should stop typing and get going.  TTYL



So happy you are feeling better!  Hope you have a great day! 



tigger813 said:


> Down more on the scale this morning so everything is good here. Sticking to the diet this week is easier than I thought.



 Thats great!

*Taryn*:  Hope AK is feeling better.  for a loss this week! Hope work/school goes well today.


----------



## Rose&Mike

JOANNEL said:


> Thanks and I did!!!! The money stinks for now, but once they add on we should get more accounting staff and $$!!!
> 
> So thank you all for the support. We leave Thursday for WDW and the Magic. SO If I don;t have time to get back here have a great two weeks and good luck to all. I am hoping to walk every morning on the ship to keep the weight gain as low as possible, because I do enjoy the frozen drinks and desserts!!!! Hopefully Hurricane Paula will stay away!!


Have a fabulous trip and WOOHOO on the job!!! Sounds like you have a plan for getting some exercise, and hopefully you'll be able to jump right back on the wagon when you get back!



LuvBaloo said:


> drive by post to say the results are going to be late.
> 
> I'm hoping to finish them off before work tomorrow, but if I can't then they'll be done before I go to bed tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everybody is doing great!
> 
> Sending hugs and pixie dust to anyone who needs them.


Shannon--thanks for all you do! Hope things are going well at the new job!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My mood already feels better today  I am up bright and early and have a meeting at 745am.  My dh had an early start to his day too so I have to get both kids to school.  They are in opposite directions so this should be interesting.  Hopefully I am not late to my meeting.  I guess I should stop typing and get going.  TTYL


Lindsey--glad you are feeling more positive today!



tigger813 said:


> Down more on the scale this morning so everything is good here. Sticking to the diet this week is easier than I thought. And I think the possibility of winning some money at the wellness center is also having an effect on me especially since the prize would come a week before Christmas.
> 
> 
> TTFN


 glad you're having a good week Tracey! 

Taryn--be careful running when you're sick. And as for the getting woken up--I was at my mommy dearest worst when I got woken up in the middle of the night. When ds was a baby I was ok--he was sick so much. When he got older, I was cranky. The same kind of stuff--I can't sleep (well neither can I since you woke me up), my throat hurts, I can't breathe, will you rub my back. And he never wanted Mike. And why is it that he always woke up rested, and I was exhausted???? Anyhow, hang in there. Just keep telling yourself you only have them for a few years. Hope your day isn't crazy.





lisah0711 said:


> So if those numbers on the scale don't show what you want to see then think of some other ways that you are successful because those numbers are just numbers, they aren't who you are!
> 
> Off to do my last chance workout this morning at 5:30 a.m.   This big hearing will suck the life out of the rest of my day so I may not be back until tomorrow to catch up.
> 
> 
> Have a great day all!



Lisa--hope the hearing goes well. I read that article this morning. I am off to finally buy some pants today, and hoping to be in a 4 (I can't believe I just said that). So just being able to say that, I feel very successful!

At this point I have one pair of jeans that fit and a couple of pairs of capris, so today is the day to find some pants. I think it's supposed to cool off this weekend, and I'm guessing it's for good this time.

I am down on the scale again, so I asked Shannon to move my maintain weight down two pounds. I know it's just a number, but for some reason it's a little scary. I have to keep telling myself that, if I have trouble maintaining at a lowere weight, that's ok, I was doing great where I was, and I can just go back to that weight. I'm starting to think that finding the right maintain point is a little bit of trial and error. 

Ok, time to go to the Y. I seriously wanted to skip it when lying in bed this morning, but I want to make my exercise goal this month, so gotta go. Plus it's scheduled, so not quitting!

Have a good day!


----------



## goldcupmom

I"m still here, but for those that know me thru my WISH journal, you know my life is NEVER normal.

Not sure when I last posted.....Ins. Co. finally got DD's mouth splint payment figured out.  They paid MORE than they had quoted me .

Saturday went to Balloon Fiesta - gorgeous, perfect morning.

Sunday night I went downstairs to get laundry (My house sits on a hill - looks 1 story from front, 2 from back - 3 kids rooms, fam room, laundry, bath, storage rooms down) and stepped in a puddle.  Our sewage pump (takes all water from house & shoots up to street level sewer above) failed & raw sewage in my downstairs.

This exact thing happened 6 yrs ago.

So, Monday morning at 10 we had Service Master here cleaning, ripping out flooring, walls, doors, etc.  House is total war zone downstairs.  After about an hour, State Farm called back & said the didn't know if they would cover, said it would take a week to get an adjuster out here & know so cleanup could resume.  NOT!!!  Even ServiceMaster was calling.

So, they finally got one out on MOnday afternoon, servicemaster finishes today, I have to take pictures & inventory/price every item that was damaged, how old, how much, etc.  The restoration people are coming today, then have to move everything out, and because open floor plan, they need to recarpet(I REALLY hope I can somehow afford to tile the down & wood upstairs, but doubtful) hall, DDs room, family room, closets, down, stairs, living, dining, & hall up.  Paint it all, woodwork down.  WHAT A MESS!!!

Then I have to put it all back together.

Meanwhile, I have a garage sale Fri/Sat this week, I start scoring 11/3 and will not be available at all from 11a.m. - 8:30.

Plumber ruined even more stuff installing pump & when I called to tell his company, to warn him that State Farm might not cover damages from his employee and that ServiceMaster had 3 guys who all saw the incident happen, he told me "if you're too lazy to wipe it off, I will come out with a wet paper towel and do it for you".  Later said I must be one of those "sue happy b*tches" and then said if I was that hard up financially that I cared that his employee splashed raw sewage all over my personal property, that he'll come out and give me a dollar".  

I am stressed and stretched to the max....add this to all my normal stuff.  Going to get a quick short walk in when I finish this, then garage sale & basement stuff all day.  Managed to watch BL last night sporadically.  Sunday night I got 3 hours sleep, Monday night we ended up at a hotel, but still only for about 5 hours, but had no water in our house since they had to disconnect hot water to clean under & cut walls.  Have to go outside to get downstairs to boys rooms, DD is in the office on couch as her room is total chaos.  Stuff is everywhere.  I need to clone myself....NOW!!!

If you are my Friend on FB, I posted pics.  Some like a new set of silverware I had for DS21 when he moves out after grad in May ----with, literally, sh*t on the spoon!  And that is one of the more mild ones, and this guy wants to wipe it off....I don't think so!  I still haven't figured out how to put pics on here.  Also have awesome balloon pics.

And, we still haven't found the hamster in any wall downstairs (but we've never smelled it and he's been gone almost a year)!!  But they did find 10 beer cans inside my walls....gotta love NM!

Off to walk...no clue when I will be back on.  If you're doing the Exercise challenge, eventually I will get a chance to update.  Keep moving!

No clue what this is doing to my weight.  Got in bed last night, shaking, feeling awful and realized that I had had a mini cinnamon roll and 1/2 a sausage biscuit at the hotel at 6 a.m., a bite of coffee cake around noon (literally - dog got the rest) and 2 bites of lasagna around 6 p.m. and less than 1/2 bottle of water all day.  NO wonder I felt horrid.  had a slice of cheese and lunchmeat with a bottle of water & finally slept.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning, friends.

I am missing you all.  I'm at the library and have a few minutes left before I need to go to work.  I picked up a couple books on running, since I have so much free time at home now.  I was on hold with verizon for 30 min last night and was so aggravated I hung up.  But I need to get them over to fix my internet.  I'm a procrastinator, that's for sure.  My sister is going away this weekend, so I thought michael could get his weekend tv time in and I will catch up here for real.  

Loved your qotd for today, Melanie, and last night when we were coming out of Market basket I saw the same sunset that Tracey did, and it was absolutely beautiful, big yello-orange circle in the sky with the red-orange fluffy clouds all around it, so I said "look at the sunset" to michael and the woman beside me thanked me and said she wouldn't even have noticed it.  It's true, we rush around so much, and if I wasn't waiting for michael to get a gumball, I might have missed it too.  thanks for the reminder to stop and smell the roses.  

Off to work now.  Hugs to those in need. Keep on keeping on.  One day at a time, we will all get there.


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> Watching the Chilean miners begin rescued! I started sobbing when the first miner came up! How emotional for those families! God Bless them! I pray the rest of them come up quickly and safely!
> 
> DH will be home any minute now!
> 
> Have a good night!
> 
> TTFN



Interveiw in 1 hour   I'm more nervous about this one than I have been about any previous ones.  I think it is because I have no real details on the job and it is retail which I've managed to avoid fro 41 years.  I'm not sure that I can make the hours work into our lives.  I'm trying to be optimistic, but I just don't know.


----------



## SettinSail

Hi everyone!

Had fun at the champagne tasting last night.  She did it differently than our Proseco (Italian) and Sekt (German) tastings - those were blind and you rated them and at the end of the night we compared our ratings.  We learned only the most expensive Proseco is good and don't spend a lot on Sekt, the cheaper ones are just as good 

But, last night our hostess just served 3 bottles of (French) champagne, there was a Rose Moet, a Vevue Cliquot and a Runiart and talked about how they were made.  All very expensive and we liked the Ruinart the best.  I probably had 9-10 glasses of champagne but felt no ill effects last night or today.  It must be true what they say about the quality of alcohol

I was up one pound this morning but I have time to turn that around before Friday.  I have been very careful today.  Had an early morning meeting at son's school, went to yoga class, came home and did 25 mins on elliptical and then went to afternoon tea with British friends.  Only had one cup of tea and one scone so that was pretty succesful I thought.

Melissa:  What an awful experience!  I think the thoughts and images will weaken over a few days or weeks.  I once witnessed a horrible accident involving a neighbor's child and I finally got over it although I will never forget it.

Rose: I love your 5 minute exercise policy, think I will start that!

Joannel:  Congrats on your new job and have a great time on the Magic!
I love Disney cruises and have been on 3.  Thinking about the Transatlantic May 2011 when they bring the Magic back to Europe.

Tayrn:  Hang in there with all you have going on!

Julie:  What an awful mess you are in!  (literally!)   Take it one day at a time and soon the renovations and repairs will be done.

My3princes:   Good luck!!!!!

Need to pick up son from soccer practice in a few minutes then we will have a quick supper and head to Scouts on base here.

Have a great day everyone!
Shawn


----------



## tigger813

Walked to the Wellness Center with Mom. I drank my water and half of hers and then I had the green tea and the shake! 

Came home and DH mentioned that the lawn needed mowing so I got that done! I had noticed it the other day too and then forgot about doing it! Takes me about 40 minutes to do so that was another good walk.

Redwalker and her puppy will be here in a few minutes so we will take a walk, probably down to the lake, and catch up!

I'm down about 2 pounds since Friday so I'm going to try to hit 4 for the week. Hopefully I will get in a walk at the track tonight if I don't get called into work. I like my evening walks! Once soccer is done I'll miss those and just have to wait until the spring soccer season starts. I may try and walk on Sundays when DD1 has her basketball clinic starting on Sunday. Any chance I get I'm going to do it! I feel so much better after walking! And the fresh air is amazing!

Kathy- That sunset was gorgeous and the clouds were so neat to look at! Gotta love shopping at Market Basket! I get twice as much there as any other grocery store! I need to run over there today after DD1s dentist appt.

TTFN


----------



## brinalyn530

Didnt have time to reply yesterday, but I did read through all the posts. I thought I might catch up today but now I cant remember what I wanted to say  . So Ill just start from where I left off

Cam  I did remember salivating over all the delicious sounding food you made  ! 

Rose  Hope your bean soup turns out yummy! Thats a great deal you have with yourself on the exercise  Ill have to remember that when I start my morning workouts again next week !

Taryn  Im horrible when DS wakes me up in the middle of the night. One time when he was younger and had a bad dream I stumbled into his bookshelf and my hair fell into the fish bowl  I woke up the next morning wondering why my hair was wet and smelled like fish food  it was super gross  !  But thankfully the fish were unharmed  ! I hope AKs cough goes away so you both can get some sleep!

JOANNEL  Congrats on the new job! Have a great trip! 

Lindsay  Yay for a better mood today!

Melissa  Yikes! Hope you heal from that experience (physically and emotionally) very soon  .

CC  Its so awesome that you take the time to respond/reply to all of us! Thank you  !

Julie  Yikes! Good luck with all of that. I am always amazed when people in customer service oriented businesses are so rude and inconsiderate  Im sorry you had to deal with that guy on top of everything else  .

Deb  Good luck with your interview! Deep breaths!

Monday evening I had one of my best runs ever. I have been averaging a 10 minute mile for a while now, and I was fine with that, I was more concerned about increasing my distance than my speed. Monday I did 7.5 miles in 62 minutes  which I guesstimated to be about 8 and a half minute miles (can anyone tell me if I am doing the math right on that  ?). I felt great during and after and even the next morning. Im feeling a little more confident about the 10k now  and not completely crazy for wanting to do a half next year  . I just need to keep it up. 

So I made quinoa for the first time yesterday. I used half water and half chicken broth. It was interesting, I liked it, but I need to add something to give it a bit more flavor because it was a little too bland to eat often or to be a main dish. Maybe caramelize some onions and add them to the pot while it simmers? Im really good at following recipes but I couldnt make up my own to save my life! Does anyone have any suggestions  ? 

I have been in denial for the past few days, but I cant deny it any longer  I have a head cold  . Yuck. I hope it passes quickly. I rescheduled the trainer for Saturday morning and I will not cancel again! DS has a baseball game this evening, home for dinner and homework, then Im taking some Nyquil and going to bed  I need to get this crap out of my system! Plan for tomorrow is up in the air  if I feel better Ill run after work, if not Ill go home and rest. Friday I am definitely running  theres a nail place about 2 miles from my parents house, Im hoping to run up there before they close to get my eyebrows done (its been too long, they are seriously out of control) and then run back. Im OK running in their neighborhood in the evening because its pretty well lit and there are always people around, but I will not run around the lake near their house after dark  too scary  ! Saturday I have the trainer in the morning, DSs baseball game in the afternoon, and then well try to go pick our pumpkins. Sunday has already been declared a clean the house day. Ill get as much done as I can, then Ill decide whether or not to call in professionals  . 

Hope everyone has a great, on plan rest of the day!

Bree


----------



## pjlla

jenanderson said:


> This totally makes sense!  I am suffering from the same sort of feelings.  I can barely keep up with life and then when I come on here and see all the responses, I just feel overwhelmed.  I have decided that I am simply going to respond when I can but at least I will post so that I don't get as far behind!
> 
> I really need to be working on the whole legal case I have going but yesterday and today I have been subbing.  I need to make the money but I also need to get on the legal case so that I can get a real job.  I am hoping to talk with the school district on my prep this afternoon to see how their investigation is going.  It really stresses me out when I think about it because I feel if it does not get resolved, I will never teach again.  It is a scary sort of feeling.
> 
> My exercise continues to be random and not consistent.  I ran 10 miles on Sunday and am due to run today but doubt I will.  DH has been home sick for the past 2 days so I am working, doing the house stuff, driving the kids everywhere and everything else so there just is not much time left.  I have a super sensitive stomach and just cannot run after dinner.  I don't think I will be home early enough to run before dinner.  I know that I could do something else to exercise but honestly, I am just not feeling it.  I need to make a commitment to myself to do some other forms of exercise again.
> 
> My eating is about the same....random and not consistently on plan.  Despite it all, I am still maintaining.  I am trying to be a bit careful today because I have to weigh in after subbing today.
> 
> I am hoping everyone has a healthy and happy afternoon. Later -
> Jen



I'm glad you are finding the time to come on here and share with us.  Hopefully that is therapeutic for you.  We miss you, but we understand that life is nuts for you right now!  Maintaining right now is GREAT!!  



CrystalS said:


> Wow, this thread sure can get overwhelming if you don't check in every day (and I'm guessing maybe even a couple times a day, lol)!
> 
> I didn't have a chance to read up on everything I've missed, but I did want to check in and say that I'm still here, and still working on the weightloss.
> 
> My DD will be 8 weeks tomorrow and I've got my AF back already  I'm going to assume thats why I'm not seeing any drop in numbers yet this week, I'm guessing a bit of water retension.
> 
> It was my 6th Anniversary on the 9th so we had one splurge dinner this week. Baked lasagna with some cheesecake for dessert. But no more of that! Just a one time special occassion thing.
> 
> As long as temps don't get too cold this week I'm going to try to go for a walk each day with the kiddos to the park. And if it gets too cold then I'll just hop on the treadmill here at home.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I'm going to try to check in to the thread more often so that I can keep up with everyone!
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!



Happy Anniversary!!!



MelanieC said:


> Ok - this is the 4th time I'm trying to type this.  I keep losing it and once I was more than halfway through replies to quotes.  SIGH!
> 
> QOTD:  This is more of an assignment- between today and tomorrow, go out an take in the nature outside.  What is something that you noticed that you might not have noticed if you weren't stopped and intentationally taking notice?
> 
> I noticed today that the leaves are beautiful, yet I haven't really noticed it the past few days.  Either that or it happened overnight.  I know that didn't happen, so I must not pay attention.  I think as we go through this process, we need to stop and smell the roses.  Life is so hectic and stressful.  Nature can really ground you and relieve some of the stress.



I did notice some beautiful trees at recess today.



Zoesmama03 said:


> I forgot to post my weigh in on Friday and I still need to send it in.  It wasn't good I gained about 3 lbs. No surprises I know why most of it was food and not tracking and part was bloating for AF that started up yesterday.
> 
> I need to recommit myself to this plan.  I took measurements and have to get back to exercise.  Its just been one thing after the other.  I had the interview(no news came, so no job.  ) and tore up my heels had rubbed it raw past the blistering point. I couldn't wear shoes for days. Its finally healed up and I had a very traumatic morning Sunday that I will go into next but I have been completely drained and unable to concentrate on anything for very long since.
> 
> Here is my shocking horror story might sound like something fake or a Halloween prank but I assure you it is most definitely NOT.  I was helping my mom throw her Sunday papers because she wasn't completely healed up from shoulder surgery she had after breaking it.  Her accident insurance said she wouldn't receive any more checks because her benefit was used up. So I agreed to help her out with the Sunday ones since they are so much heavier.  We were almost done at this point she does this trailer park then she has a few in an apartment complex. I had thrown a paper up and saw a "guy" walking behind the VW van in the carport didn't think anything of it other than he was an early riser out doing whatever.  My mom realized Ihad thrown a regular paper(one without the tv guide they think they need to charge extra for) instead of what I really needed.  So she backed up and I got out to retrieve the other one.  Again didn't think anything of why he hadn't picked it up by then. I went up a bit more to throw the correct one up on the porch stairs and looked over to say high if he was still there.  Instead I saw the horrifying sight of a young man standing where he had backed up to the other side of the VW then I looked down for some reason and he was holding a very long machete knife. Flight responses kicked in and I backed up turned and ran to the car, tripping on my own feet just as they do in movies.  My ankle hurt pretty bad where I had kicked my self and then managed to smack my hip on the car door getting in as well as pulling it very quickly closed.  Fortunately that is all that happened but it was traumatizing enough.  He did not proceed forward or even come out that I know of but I surely didn't look back. I'm quite sure he was mentally challenged as he gave out a very child like chuckle(heehee) and by the way he backed up not likely homicidal but still.  Its just creepy that he was very very pale like he'd never been outside during daylight. Of course the moment won't quit playing in my head and its nearly impossible to fall asleep without something to watch to avoid thinking of it.  I was a little bit easier to fall asleep last night so hopefully it lessens or I'll need to go see Dr. and get referrals.
> 
> I was totally fatigued yesterday from that and from general lack of sleep from being up all night that night when I'm not used to those hours.
> 
> Anyway I hope to get back on track with this challenge. I'm hoping it will help take my mind off other things some but I know I need to deal with this to too.  I haven't had much appetite since Sunday morning but when I do get a little hunger I am not eating stuff that is good for me.  I grabbed quick stuff including the Doritos I had picked up only because they had a good sale. UGH!



Holey Moley!  That story is scary!!  Glad you (and your Mom) are safe!  Give it some time... you will feel better.  Meanwhile, try not to eat into the fear/anxiety.  How about a good brisk walk to relieve the stress?  



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm really glad I planned my meals for the week, otherwise I think this could be a very bad food week. DS called me twice at work today with more issues. It's all pretty normal stuff, but I am such a fixer, and he is so stressed out. I was proud of myself, though. The first time he called I asked if he wanted advice or if he wanted me to just listen. My instinct is to jump right in and start trying to fix things. He said he wanted advice, so we talked things through. Anyhow, he has a plan, so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Cam--congrats to DS!
> 
> We had a boca burger w/ half a piece of provolone (no bun), broccoli, and mashed baby red potatoes w/ garlic, skim milk and a tiny bit of butter. It was so good. Tomorrow I'm making homemade bean soup. The beans are soaking overnight. I'll let you know how it goes. Usually I use canned beans, but thought I'd try this.
> 
> We ran tonight and it was so muggy--in the 60s but the air was dripping. For the QOTD--I noticed that the nuts are falling out of the trees--they were all over the path at the park and one hit our windshield when it fell. (kind of scary).
> 
> I haven't downloaded the garmin yet, but I think my timed mile was 8:22. I was hoping for under 8:00, but was happy. I'm going to run the next timed mile in the morning and see if it makes a difference.
> 
> Ok, guess that's it. Have a nice evening.



Soup recipe please?  



tggrrstarr said:


> So, I was so busy today with the cleaning and halloween decorating that my back kinda hurt and I wasn't feeling like doing my run.  So I made myself do it anyway.  I completed W1D2 of C25k and did the entire time of all 9 runs!  I can't believe I made it through!



WTG!  Isn't is a powerful feeling, to finish all that running??~



JOANNEL said:


> Thanks and I did!!!! The money stinks for now, but once they add on we should get more accounting staff and $$!!!
> 
> So thank you all for the support. We leave Thursday for WDW and the Magic. SO If I don;t have time to get back here have a great two weeks and good luck to all. I am hoping to walk every morning on the ship to keep the weight gain as low as possible, because I do enjoy the frozen drinks and desserts!!!! Hopefully Hurricane Paula will stay away!!



Prayers for good weather, heading your way!!! Have a super-duper trip!



goldcupmom said:


> I"m still here, but for those that know me thru my WISH journal, you know my life is NEVER normal.
> 
> Not sure when I last posted.....Ins. Co. finally got DD's mouth splint payment figured out.  They paid MORE than they had quoted me .
> 
> Saturday went to Balloon Fiesta - gorgeous, perfect morning.
> 
> Sunday night I went downstairs to get laundry (My house sits on a hill - looks 1 story from front, 2 from back - 3 kids rooms, fam room, laundry, bath, storage rooms down) and stepped in a puddle.  Our sewage pump (takes all water from house & shoots up to street level sewer above) failed & raw sewage in my downstairs.
> 
> This exact thing happened 6 yrs ago.
> 
> So, Monday morning at 10 we had Service Master here cleaning, ripping out flooring, walls, doors, etc.  House is total war zone downstairs.  After about an hour, State Farm called back & said the didn't know if they would cover, said it would take a week to get an adjuster out here & know so cleanup could resume.  NOT!!!  Even ServiceMaster was calling.
> 
> So, they finally got one out on MOnday afternoon, servicemaster finishes today, I have to take pictures & inventory/price every item that was damaged, how old, how much, etc.  The restoration people are coming today, then have to move everything out, and because open floor plan, they need to recarpet(I REALLY hope I can somehow afford to tile the down & wood upstairs, but doubtful) hall, DDs room, family room, closets, down, stairs, living, dining, & hall up.  Paint it all, woodwork down.  WHAT A MESS!!!
> 
> Then I have to put it all back together.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have a garage sale Fri/Sat this week, I start scoring 11/3 and will not be available at all from 11a.m. - 8:30.
> 
> Plumber ruined even more stuff installing pump & when I called to tell his company, to warn him that State Farm might not cover damages from his employee and that ServiceMaster had 3 guys who all saw the incident happen, he told me "if you're too lazy to wipe it off, I will come out with a wet paper towel and do it for you".  Later said I must be one of those "sue happy b*tches" and then said if I was that hard up financially that I cared that his employee splashed raw sewage all over my personal property, that he'll come out and give me a dollar".
> 
> I am stressed and stretched to the max....add this to all my normal stuff.  Going to get a quick short walk in when I finish this, then garage sale & basement stuff all day.  Managed to watch BL last night sporadically.  Sunday night I got 3 hours sleep, Monday night we ended up at a hotel, but still only for about 5 hours, but had no water in our house since they had to disconnect hot water to clean under & cut walls.  Have to go outside to get downstairs to boys rooms, DD is in the office on couch as her room is total chaos.  Stuff is everywhere.  I need to clone myself....NOW!!!
> 
> If you are my Friend on FB, I posted pics.  Some like a new set of silverware I had for DS21 when he moves out after grad in May ----with, literally, sh*t on the spoon!  And that is one of the more mild ones, and this guy wants to wipe it off....I don't think so!  I still haven't figured out how to put pics on here.  Also have awesome balloon pics.
> 
> And, we still haven't found the hamster in any wall downstairs (but we've never smelled it and he's been gone almost a year)!!  But they did find 10 beer cans inside my walls....gotta love NM!
> 
> Off to walk...no clue when I will be back on.  If you're doing the Exercise challenge, eventually I will get a chance to update.  Keep moving!
> 
> No clue what this is doing to my weight.  Got in bed last night, shaking, feeling awful and realized that I had had a mini cinnamon roll and 1/2 a sausage biscuit at the hotel at 6 a.m., a bite of coffee cake around noon (literally - dog got the rest) and 2 bites of lasagna around 6 p.m. and less than 1/2 bottle of water all day.  NO wonder I felt horrid.  had a slice of cheese and lunchmeat with a bottle of water & finally slept.





mikamah said:


> Good morning, friends.
> 
> I am missing you all.  I'm at the library and have a few minutes left before I need to go to work.  I picked up a couple books on running, since I have so much free time at home now.  I was on hold with verizon for 30 min last night and was so aggravated I hung up.  But I need to get them over to fix my internet.  I'm a procrastinator, that's for sure.  My sister is going away this weekend, so I thought michael could get his weekend tv time in and I will catch up here for real.
> 
> Loved your qotd for today, Melanie, and last night when we were coming out of Market basket I saw the same sunset that Tracey did, and it was absolutely beautiful, big yello-orange circle in the sky with the red-orange fluffy clouds all around it, so I said "look at the sunset" to michael and the woman beside me thanked me and said she wouldn't even have noticed it.  It's true, we rush around so much, and if I wasn't waiting for michael to get a gumball, I might have missed it too.  thanks for the reminder to stop and smell the roses.
> 
> Off to work now.  Hugs to those in need. Keep on keeping on.  One day at a time, we will all get there.





brinalyn530 said:


> Didnt have time to reply yesterday, but I did read through all the posts. I thought I might catch up today but now I cant remember what I wanted to say  . So Ill just start from where I left off
> 
> Cam  I did remember salivating over all the delicious sounding food you made  !
> 
> Rose  Hope your bean soup turns out yummy! Thats a great deal you have with yourself on the exercise  Ill have to remember that when I start my morning workouts again next week !
> 
> Taryn  Im horrible when DS wakes me up in the middle of the night. One time when he was younger and had a bad dream I stumbled into his bookshelf and my hair fell into the fish bowl  I woke up the next morning wondering why my hair was wet and smelled like fish food  it was super gross  !  But thankfully the fish were unharmed  ! I hope AKs cough goes away so you both can get some sleep!
> 
> JOANNEL  Congrats on the new job! Have a great trip!
> 
> Lindsay  Yay for a better mood today!
> 
> Melissa  Yikes! Hope you heal from that experience (physically and emotionally) very soon  .
> 
> CC  Its so awesome that you take the time to respond/reply to all of us! Thank you  !
> 
> Julie  Yikes! Good luck with all of that. I am always amazed when people in customer service oriented businesses are so rude and inconsiderate  Im sorry you had to deal with that guy on top of everything else  .
> 
> Deb  Good luck with your interview! Deep breaths!
> 
> Monday evening I had one of my best runs ever. I have been averaging a 10 minute mile for a while now, and I was fine with that, I was more concerned about increasing my distance than my speed. Monday I did 7.5 miles in 62 minutes  which I guesstimated to be about 8 and a half minute miles (can anyone tell me if I am doing the math right on that  ?). I felt great during and after and even the next morning. Im feeling a little more confident about the 10k now  and not completely crazy for wanting to do a half next year  . I just need to keep it up.
> 
> So I made quinoa for the first time yesterday. I used half water and half chicken broth. It was interesting, I liked it, but I need to add something to give it a bit more flavor because it was a little too bland to eat often or to be a main dish. Maybe caramelize some onions and add them to the pot while it simmers? Im really good at following recipes but I couldnt make up my own to save my life! Does anyone have any suggestions  ?
> 
> I have been in denial for the past few days, but I cant deny it any longer  I have a head cold  . Yuck. I hope it passes quickly. I rescheduled the trainer for Saturday morning and I will not cancel again! DS has a baseball game this evening, home for dinner and homework, then Im taking some Nyquil and going to bed  I need to get this crap out of my system! Plan for tomorrow is up in the air  if I feel better Ill run after work, if not Ill go home and rest. Friday I am definitely running  theres a nail place about 2 miles from my parents house, Im hoping to run up there before they close to get my eyebrows done (its been too long, they are seriously out of control) and then run back. Im OK running in their neighborhood in the evening because its pretty well lit and there are always people around, but I will not run around the lake near their house after dark  too scary  ! Saturday I have the trainer in the morning, DSs baseball game in the afternoon, and then well try to go pick our pumpkins. Sunday has already been declared a clean the house day. Ill get as much done as I can, then Ill decide whether or not to call in professionals  .
> 
> Hope everyone has a great, on plan rest of the day!
> 
> Bree




Gotta run!!!  BBlater!.............P


----------



## keenercam

Bree - Your pace was 8:16!    WOWOWOWOOWOWOW!!! I am so excited for you! You should be so proud of yourself!

Thanks for all the congrats for Andrew.  I am really proud of him (even when I think he isn't trying hard enough. LOL!)

Melissa -- That had to have been terrifying.   I am glad you were okay.

Rose - I love your 5 minute rule.  I implemented something like that  few years ago when I was doing 100 crunches and 100 situps every day-- I'd promise myself to do 25 of each before quitting.  Now, my deal I make with myself is that I change into gym clothes before I leave my office and I HAVE to drive the route that takes me past the Y.  If, by the time I get to that traffic light I still can't force myself to go, it's okay.  But most times, it's like "Heck, I can at least ride a bike or do the elliptical for 15 minutes" and it usually turns into a 45-60 minute workout.  LOL!  Glad your son feels comfortable calling you. You are an amazing mom!  Size 4? OMG!  I was bigger than that at birth. You should be so proud of yourself!

Okay, I forgot everything else and I am on a huge deadline. I'll try to get back soon. Hugs, all!


----------



## brinalyn530

Aww, thanks Cam  ! That was the other thing I wanted to tell you - how awesome it is that your son son has received those honors - academic and band related - congratulations  ! Good luck with your deadline!

Bree


----------



## jenanderson

MelanieC said:


> QOTD:  This is more of an assignment- between today and tomorrow, go out an take in the nature outside.  What is something that you noticed that you might not have noticed if you weren't stopped and intentationally taking notice?



I am noticing that the leaves are almost gone at this point.  We had a week of beautiful weather and brilliant colors but it is over.  The wind has picked up significantly yesterday and today.  The leaves are brown and on the ground and it is almost time for winter to come to Minnesota.



Zoesmama03 said:


> I need to recommit myself to this plan.  I took measurements and have to get back to exercise.  Its just been one thing after the other.  I had the interview(no news came, so no job.  ) and tore up my heels had rubbed it raw past the blistering point. I couldn't wear shoes for days. Its finally healed up and I had a very traumatic morning Sunday that I will go into next but I have been completely drained and unable to concentrate on anything for very long since.



  There are many of us here who are feeling a bit drained right now.    Big hugs to us all!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Got a very short 20 min run in outside.  I just cant seem to get the time during the week now that its getting darker so early.  I really have to think about a plan for when my official half training starts in a few weeks.



Good for you for getting out.  I know what you mean about it getting dark so early.  I was getting up early to run and now it is too dark.  I was thinking about running after all the errands are done for the night but now it is too dark for that as well.  I am thinking I am going to have to get up early and do extra housework when I normally would run.  Then, I will have to run right after work and eat supper a bit later.  Don't know how to make it work out with these shorter days unless I make adjustments like this.



Rose&Mike said:


> I haven't downloaded the garmin yet, but I think my timed mile was 8:22. I was hoping for under 8:00, but was happy. I'm going to run the next timed mile in the morning and see if it makes a difference.



Oh my Rose - you are incredibly fast!  My headband says "SLOW IS THE NEW FAST" and it is so true for me.  I feel like I can run for endless distances but I cannot get any faster.  If I run 3 miles I can do about 9:30 to 9:45.  If I am running over 3, it is always 9:55 to 10:15.  If I am running 11 or more, it is about 10:15 to 10:25.  You are amazing!



tigger813 said:


> Watching the Chilean miners begin rescued! I started sobbing when the first miner came up! How emotional for those families! God Bless them! I pray the rest of them come up quickly and safely!



I saw it on the news this morning and it was amazing.  How wonderful for all those families!



LuvBaloo said:


> drive by post to say the results are going to be late.



Can't believe how great you are to keep up with it all.  I am going to send you a PM as well but I think I am switching to a maintainer.  I have not sent in my weight the past 2 weeks but honestly....it is the same as when I sent it last time.  I had thought I was going to lose more but I might be learning to live with this weight.



flipflopmom said:


> Just had what felt like worst run ever.  Of course, I had to analyze it the whole time, which made it worse.
> 
> My throat is a bit sore, drainage, and the wind was really strong, half the time I was running into it.  It was drizzly, so pretty humid.  I guess all that combined with a not so healthy dinner all added up.  It felt like I was running 14-15 minute miles, but my pace was actually 10:20.  Still slower than I want, but not as bad as I thought.  My mouth actually felt like it was foaming when I got done, I guess I needed to have some water before I went out.



Taryn - Sorry you had a bad run.  Sounds like you need to be taking care of yourself and being careful that you do not get sick.    Please be sure that you do not push too hard.



lisah0711 said:


> Take some of these regular measurements to stay motivated, even if the scale isn’t moving:
> *
> Body Measures* – dress size, waist, hips, neck, arms, fitting into favorite clothes
> *Performance* – more endurance during exercise, doing them at a higher level, jumping higher, walking longer, running faster, playing a sport better
> *General Feeling* – rate energy level, rate attitude and outlook, track how often you feel very sleepy during the day, rate your confidence level
> *Health* – blood pressure, cholesterol level, blood sugar level
> *Intangibles* – how you look, compliments you receive, how others respond to you
> 
> Here is the link to the article if you are interested http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=104
> 
> So if those numbers on the scale don't show what you want to see then think of some other ways that you are successful because those numbers are just numbers, they aren't who you are!



Lisa - Thanks so much for sharing this with us all.  I think we focus so much on the numbers and while that is not always bad....it is good to remind us of the other things we should be doing to measure our success.  



Rose&Mike said:


> At this point I have one pair of jeans that fit and a couple of pairs of capris, so today is the day to find some pants. I think it's supposed to cool off this weekend, and I'm guessing it's for good this time.
> 
> I am down on the scale again, so I asked Shannon to move my maintain weight down two pounds. I know it's just a number, but for some reason it's a little scary. I have to keep telling myself that, if I have trouble maintaining at a lowere weight, that's ok, I was doing great where I was, and I can just go back to that weight. I'm starting to think that finding the right maintain point is a little bit of trial and error.



Rose - I hope you find some new pants to fit you!  It is kind of fun to buy new clothes at times.  

I have given so much thought lately to things you have posted, things my WW leader has said and other factors.  I am moving to the maintainers team.  I think I am okay with where I am at.  It may change slightly like you are learning but I think the biggest thing is that I feel good where I am at.



goldcupmom said:


> I"m still here, but for those that know me thru my WISH journal, you know my life is NEVER normal.
> 
> I am stressed and stretched to the max....add this to all my normal stuff.  Going to get a quick short walk in when I finish this, then garage sale & basement stuff all day.  Managed to watch BL last night sporadically.  Sunday night I got 3 hours sleep, Monday night we ended up at a hotel, but still only for about 5 hours, but had no water in our house since they had to disconnect hot water to clean under & cut walls.  Have to go outside to get downstairs to boys rooms, DD is in the office on couch as her room is total chaos.  Stuff is everywhere.  I need to clone myself....NOW!!!



  Time for more group hugs!    Sorry to hear about all the troubles.  Be sure that you remember to take care of yourself when all of this is going on.



mikamah said:


> Good morning, friends.
> 
> I am missing you all.  I'm at the library and have a few minutes left before I need to go to work.  I picked up a couple books on running, since I have so much free time at home now.  I was on hold with verizon for 30 min last night and was so aggravated I hung up.  But I need to get them over to fix my internet.  I'm a procrastinator, that's for sure.  My sister is going away this weekend, so I thought michael could get his weekend tv time in and I will catch up here for real.



Just have to say HI!  Glad you popped on and checked in.  



my3princes said:


> Interveiw in 1 hour   I'm more nervous about this one than I have been about any previous ones.  I think it is because I have no real details on the job and it is retail which I've managed to avoid fro 41 years.  I'm not sure that I can make the hours work into our lives.  I'm trying to be optimistic, but I just don't know.



GOOD LUCK!  Be sure to let us all know how it turns out.  I will be thinking positive thoughts for you!!!!!  



brinalyn530 said:


> Monday evening I had one of my best runs ever. I have been averaging a 10 minute mile for a while now, and I was fine with that, I was more concerned about increasing my distance than my speed. Monday I did 7.5 miles in 62 minutes – which I guesstimated to be about 8 and a half minute miles (can anyone tell me if I am doing the math right on that  ?). I felt great during and after and even the next morning. I’m feeling a little more confident about the 10k now – and not completely crazy for wanting to do a half next year  . I just need to keep it up.



Hey Bree - I hope you are feeling better soon!  And...you are another crazy fast runner!  Way to go!!!!  I am going to have to take a lesson from some of you and work on speed versus working on distance.  I have to say that you are totally NOT crazy for wanting to do a half next year...you will do great!



keenercam said:


> Rose - I love your 5 minute rule.  I implemented something like that  few years ago when I was doing 100 crunches and 100 situps every day-- I'd promise myself to do 25 of each before quitting.  Now, my deal I make with myself is that I change into gym clothes before I leave my office and I HAVE to drive the route that takes me past the Y.  If, by the time I get to that traffic light I still can't force myself to go, it's okay.  But most times, it's like "Heck, I can at least ride a bike or do the elliptical for 15 minutes" and it usually turns into a 45-60 minute workout.  LOL!



Cam - I need to take a lesson from you and Rose.  I have been avoiding working out except for the running.  I am now going to figure out how to make a deal with myself to add some other exercising back in.  I will give this some thought and report back with what I come up with.  

Well, it has taken a while to respond so I have to run for now.  I hope to come on later and post a bit about my experience with the healthy habits for the week and how I am working out some issues with my own self image and goals at this point.

Chat later!
Jen


----------



## Rose&Mike

Julie-- Goodness, that would probably send me over the edge. Yuck! Let me know if you need help with the exercise thread.



my3princes said:


> Interveiw in 1 hour   I'm more nervous about this one than I have been about any previous ones.  I think it is because I have no real details on the job and it is retail which I've managed to avoid fro 41 years.  I'm not sure that I can make the hours work into our lives.  I'm trying to be optimistic, but I just don't know.


Hope it went well.

Shawn--wow that sounds like fun. I am really starting to like champagne. I think I told you all about the pomagranite kir (sp?) we had at W&D. So yummy.



brinalyn530 said:


> Monday evening I had one of my best runs ever. I have been averaging a 10 minute mile for a while now, and I was fine with that, I was more concerned about increasing my distance than my speed. Monday I did 7.5 miles in 62 minutes  which I guesstimated to be about 8 and a half minute miles (can anyone tell me if I am doing the math right on that  ?). I felt great during and after and even the next morning. Im feeling a little more confident about the 10k now  and not completely crazy for wanting to do a half next year  . I just need to keep it up.
> 
> Bree


Bree--are you really a beginner runner or are you just putting us all on? That is a great time! I could run that 8 min. mile for one mile!  My 6 mile time this weekend was under an hour and I was happy, because I think I could race it about 5 minutes faster. I'm hoping to do a 5k at the end of the month in the 26-27 range. You would smoke me! I think you will be more than prepared when you get ready to run a 1/2. When is the 10k?



keenercam said:


> Rose - I love your 5 minute rule.  I implemented something like that  few years ago when I was doing 100 crunches and 100 situps every day-- I'd promise myself to do 25 of each before quitting.  Now, my deal I make with myself is that I change into gym clothes before I leave my office and I HAVE to drive the route that takes me past the Y.  If, by the time I get to that traffic light I still can't force myself to go, it's okay.  But most times, it's like "Heck, I can at least ride a bike or do the elliptical for 15 minutes" and it usually turns into a 45-60 minute workout.  LOL!  Glad your son feels comfortable calling you. You are an amazing mom!  Size 4? OMG!  I was bigger than that at birth. You should be so proud of yourself!
> 
> Okay, I forgot everything else and I am on a huge deadline. I'll try to get back soon. Hugs, all!


That's a great plan too--If you go to all the trouble to change and drive there, you might as well get the exercise in.

I ended up buying 6s. If I drop the 8 more pounds I'd like to drop, I will be buying clothes again, but that's ok. So now I have two pairs of pants for work and a pair of jeans. I am not a big fan of shopping, but I'm hoping to get some boots and a sweater dress at some point this fall. And I need another pair of jeans. I still don't want to buy a ton of stuff until I feel like my weight has settled out.



jenanderson said:


> Oh my Rose - you are incredibly fast!  My headband says "SLOW IS THE NEW FAST" and it is so true for me.  I feel like I can run for endless distances but I cannot get any faster.  If I run 3 miles I can do about 9:30 to 9:45.  If I am running over 3, it is always 9:55 to 10:15.  If I am running 11 or more, it is about 10:15 to 10:25.  You are amazing!
> 
> I have given so much thought lately to things you have posted, things my WW leader has said and other factors.  I am moving to the maintainers team.  I think I am okay with where I am at.  It may change slightly like you are learning but I think the biggest thing is that I feel good where I am at.
> 
> Chat later!
> Jen


It was only that fast, because it was one mile! Galloway wants you to check your mile time when you are getting ready to start training for a half, and with princess right around the corner, thought I'd see what I could do. I really felt sluggish last night, so I'm going to time another one next weekend when we do a shorter run. This weekend we're going 14, so no fast running. My half time is still around 11:00. But hoping since it has finally cooled off that I will see some improvement. We're looking at running a 1/2 in November and I'm hoping for a time of 2:15 (10:20). 

Congrats on being a maintainer! I know it's not quite where you thought you would be, but I think the mental break will really help. I still struggle a lot with body image. Somedays no problems, somedays lots of problems, but it's getting better. I also started a maintainers thread. There's very little activity on it, but occasionally Corinna, Pamela and I chat about maintaining.

Hope everyone had a good day. I had lunch with friends and then it took me forever to find pants. So the bean soup is a little behind. We probably won't be eating until 8:00. Pamela--if it turns out good I will post the recipe. I will say you need a big crockpot, because it barely fit in mine.

DS is still driving me a little insane. Today he called me to tell me he is working on a campaign for the next 6 weeks, this after all the drama yesterday about grades and not having enough time, and messing up by not studying enough at the start of the semester. DS is one of those uber gifted kids and I knew at some point he would learn the hard way that you have to study and be more organized, but I was hoping it would be high school and not college. I am really glad that he's stressing out because he's in danger of getting Bs. At least he realizes that he is very capable of getting As and he's just messing around too much. 

So today when he told me about the job, I asked him what he was going to give up, since he was already overscheduled. And he finally said he was going to have to cut back on his "hanging out" time. Later he said if I just quit watching tv and getting on the computer I'd have a ton of time. So at least he realizes what he needs to do. He went and bought a planner so he's trying. I did tell him that he can always call me no matter what, but if he calls me in two weeks boohooing because things weren't going well, there was going to be some tough love coming his way, because he's wearing me out, and worrying about him from 500 miles away was hard. I can't just go see that he's ok.

Anyhow, that was my day. I am really worn out for some reason. Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> I'll try to check in later, but we have another wild day at school, and I have to stay at gymnastics tonight, we have a parent's association meeting.  May be on later, if not, have a great day!
> Taryn



At least you went out and got the run in.  Not all of them are pretty but you did it.  I hope you and AK feel better soon. 



lisah0711 said:


> So if those numbers on the scale don't show what you want to see then think of some other ways that you are successful because those numbers are just numbers, they aren't who you are!
> 
> Off to do my last chance workout this morning at 5:30 a.m.   This big hearing will suck the life out of the rest of my day so I may not be back until tomorrow to catch up.



Thanks for the reminder that the scale is not the only victory sometime.  Good luck with your last chance workout I hope it went well.



Rose&Mike said:


> I am down on the scale again,



Good job rose.  You are such an inspiration...size 4 wow



goldcupmom said:


> I"m still here, but for those that know me thru my WISH journal, you know my life is NEVER normal.



Oh wow you do have alot going on.  Big 's coming your way.  That plumbing company should be reported.  Thats horrible customer service.




mikamah said:


> Good morning, friends.
> 
> I am missing you all.



Hi Kathy, miss you too!!! I hope the computer gets fixed soon.  Hows the running going.  Are you going to follow the MFM plan?  I am and the official training begins 11-21.  Im getting a little anxious for the cold weather that will eventually come.  I hope I can run through it all.



my3princes said:


> Interveiw in 1 hour   I'm more nervous about this one than I have been about any previous ones.



I hope its the job you really want and that you get it.



brinalyn530 said:


> Monday evening I had one of my best runs ever. I have been averaging a 10 minute mile for a while now, and I was fine with that, I was more concerned about increasing my distance than my speed. Monday I did 7.5 miles in 62 minutes  which I guesstimated to be about 8 and a half minute miles (can anyone tell me if I am doing the math right on that  ?).



Wow bree awesome run times.  You were worried about running the 10K???  You are going to do so well!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> DS is still driving me a little insane.



Rose just think what great life lessons DS is learning.  As you know life is not always sunshine and lollipops and you are doing a good job of letting him learn that on his own.  If he doesnt he will have a big disappointment when he gets into the real world.  You are an awesome mom.  Dont worry to much you will get grey hair.

I left work at 1045am today and had lunch with my mom, then had to do some walk through surveys of other practices in our network, went shopping after that for my medical assistants gifts for next week (its medical assistant's week).  I was home by 415p.  Dh said he would pick up the kids so I went out and got a 5 mile run in.  Beautiful weather!!!!  I forgot my phone so I had no idea what kind of pace I was running.  I was worried I would slow down but instead I think I might have cut a min or two off my time.  Made dinner and now we are watching wizard of oz.  Great night.  Feeling good.  I think if I could have this kind of schedule every day I would be much less stressed.   But that's life!

I hope you all are doing well this evening.


----------



## donac

Good evening everyone.  It has been a crazy day.  Hi to everyone who has posted.

We had some testing this morning and then we had most of our classes and then to top it off we had a faculty meeting about bullying (yes I know it is important and it was one of the most interesting presentaions I have ever seen) but it just made for a very long day.

After that I had a doctor's appointment for a check up.  My ekg was fine, my wieght didn't change much from the last visit, my cholesterol was great, my bone density really did not change from last year but my bp was up.  she wouldn't even tell me what it was.  I have to take it here at the house or maybe from the nurse at school and go back to her at the beginning of Nov.  If it is not down we will tweak my medication. 

I then had to go grocery shopping.  I was going to go to a marching band concert tonight.  But I was sitting in the dr's office and starting to think about doing everything tonight (maybe that is why the bp is up).  It finally hit me that I can't do everything.  I did not have a child playing in the concert so if I miss it it is not the end of the world.  Dh was surprised that I did not get us in the car to go but we are just taking it easy after we had dinner (yes after I went grocery shopping I cooked dinner.  Dishes can wait until the morning.)  I may even go to bed early tonight.

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I am so hungry. This happened last night too. I'm guessing I am over-estimating my points and am under-eating. I will re-evaluate the day and then maybe have something to eat. My laptop says it 8:34 PM. I am giving myself until 9 to reply and then I must journal. 

CC


----------



## cclovesdis

lisah0711 said:


> With our next WIN! measurement reporting coming up on Friday I thought I would share this article from sparkpeople about other ways to weigh success besides the numbers on the scale:
> 
> *Use Measurements Besides the Scale
> What's So Motivating about Numbers Anyway?   *



Great article!  Hope your hearing went well! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I am down on the scale again, so I asked Shannon to move my maintain weight down two pounds. I know it's just a number, but for some reason it's a little scary. I have to keep telling myself that, if I have trouble maintaining at a lowere weight, that's ok, I was doing great where I was, and I can just go back to that weight. I'm starting to think that finding the right maintain point is a little bit of trial and error.



I have to tell you I am so grateful that you share how maintaining is going with us.  I am so nervous about maintenance and a BTDT, is more than appreciated! 

 for everything with DS.

*Julie*:  Hope things all work out and that you are able to get some sleep! 

*Kathy*: Miss you too! 



my3princes said:


> Interveiw in 1 hour   I'm more nervous about this one than I have been about any previous ones.  I think it is because I have no real details on the job and it is retail which I've managed to avoid fro 41 years.  I'm not sure that I can make the hours work into our lives.  I'm trying to be optimistic, but I just don't know.



How did the interview go? 



SettinSail said:


> I was up one pound this morning but I have time to turn that around before Friday.  I have been very careful today.  Had an early morning meeting at son's school, went to yoga class, came home and did 25 mins on elliptical and then went to afternoon tea with British friends.  Only had one cup of tea and one scone so that was pretty succesful I thought.



 I think you did a great job today! All that exercise! 



tigger813 said:


> I'm down about 2 pounds since Friday so I'm going to try to hit 4 for the week.



 and  for a great weigh-in this week!



brinalyn530 said:


> Monday evening I had one of my best runs ever. I have been averaging a 10 minute mile for a while now, and I was fine with that, I was more concerned about increasing my distance than my speed. Monday I did 7.5 miles in 62 minutes – which I guesstimated to be about 8 and a half minute miles (can anyone tell me if I am doing the math right on that  ?). I felt great during and after and even the next morning. I’m feeling a little more confident about the 10k now – and not completely crazy for wanting to do a half next year  . I just need to keep it up.



 Congrats! That is amazing! You will knock the pants off of your 10K! 

Hope you feel better soon! 

*pjlla*: Hope everything is okay! 

*Cam*: Hope you had a great day! 

*JenA*: I think you made a great choice in joining the maintainers’ team. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I left work at 1045am today and had lunch with my mom, then had to do some walk through surveys of other practices in our network, went shopping after that for my medical assistants gifts for next week (its medical assistant's week).  I was home by 415p.  Dh said he would pick up the kids so I went out and got a 5 mile run in.  Beautiful weather!!!!  I forgot my phone so I had no idea what kind of pace I was running.  I was worried I would slow down but instead I think I might have cut a min or two off my time.  Made dinner and now we are watching wizard of oz.  Great night.  Feeling good.  I think if I could have this kind of schedule every day I would be much less stressed.   But that's life!



Glad you enjoyed a relaxing day!  on your run!

*Dona*: Hope your follow-up appt goes well!  I think relaxing a little tonight was a great idea! 

ETA: The time is 8:51 PM. My day wouldn't be complete without replying to all of you. I just also want to go to bed sooner than later tonight. Have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## tigger813

Good evening everyone!

I've missed you all today! I know I've been on twice but it seems like it's been a long time!

This afternoon was crazy with DD1s dentist appointment and then we ran into the grocery store for a few things and then ran into McD's for supper to bring home. I had 2 mac wraps (660 calories total) but I had saved up my calories during the day and drank lots of water.

Then I came home and took DD1 to soccer practice! I walked/ran over 5 miles while there tonight. I had walked over 3 miles and then had a major burst of energy and ran just over a mile nonstop. Then I brought DD1 home and then headed for my weight loss meeting. I came home and had a honey crisp apple.

I probably did between 8 and 9 miles today with walking to the wellness center, mowing the lawn, walking with Redwalker and then walking the track tonight. I really want a 3-4 pound loss this week. 

Tomorrow I have to work and then hopefully run to Trader Joe's and KMart as I didn't get there today. Nobody scheduled yet for tomorrow night so I can hopefully spend time with my family. Haven't had any quality time since DH got home. Friday my parents are taking us to British Beer Co. for dinner. I will come home and have my weekly drink! I will try and stay focused on Saturday. Sunday I will walk again while DD1 is at basketball so that will help me.

Watching the last miner come up! How amazing! Absolutely the most wonderful story for these families and the people of Chile! God Bless Them All!!!

Have a great night! I will post in the morning!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

My interview went very well.  The manager wants to hire me as a full time department manager, but first she needs to 1) make sure she can offer a full time position(they may only hire part time to start) 2) figure out the potential hours and 3) figure out a pay rate.  I made it very clear I wouldn't be working for minimum wage or part time.  The ball is in her court now.  Time will tell.  She hoped to get back to me tomorrow.  The store is called The Paper Store and this will be the 29th location.  Anyone have any experience with them?

I have my second interview with GroSolar tomorrow morning.  We'll see how that goes.  I'm hoping by Friday to know where I stand with both of those companies plus the one I interview for last week.  I'm anxious to know if I have a job or if I need to get more resumes out there.


----------



## LuvBaloo

My3Princes - Congrats on a successful interview!
Hope the one tomorrow goes just as well


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats 50sjayne & Rose&Mike!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------61!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 7
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 7
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 4
Excused------------------------- 5
weigh ins----------------------- 37
gains---------------------------- 3
maintains------------------------ 6
losses-------------------------- 27
new or returning members -------- 1


*Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 5!*
This weeks group loss = 25.2 pounds!  
Average percentage of weight lost 0.40 % 
Total group weight loss so far 232.0 pounds!  
Will we reach 250lbs next week or the week after? 
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
(37+2+5)/ 67 = 66%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST *!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 5 Superstars!!* 
#10- 0.57% - cruisindisney 
#9- 0.70% - KristiMc 
#8- 0.80% - pinkle 
#7- 0.99% - dvccruiser76  
#6- 1.00% - MickeyMagic 
#5- 1.03% - corinnak 
#4- 1.08% - liesel 
#3- 1.23% - tggrrstarr 
#2- 1.56% - carmiedog
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 5 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 3.18% - flipflopmom  

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * flipflopmom *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 5 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 33% complete. 

aamomma	20.0
boltfan	16.0
carmiedog	4.2
corinnak	61.5
Cupcaker	36.2
devonsmommy	7.5
disneymom2one	50.6
Dreamer24	8.1
flipflopmom	41.7
goldcupmom	25.0
happysmyly	0.0
jbm02	50.0
JOANNEL	35.0
keenercam	16.8
liesel	36.7
lisah0711	33.3
lovedvc	30.0
MacG	15.0
MickeyMagic	26.4
mikamah	26.7
mommyof2Pirates	11.0
momof2gr8kids	20.0
my3princes	13.2
NC_Tink	15.1
pinkle	12.5
Sarah's Mom	8.3
SettingSail	40.0
stitch'sgirl	16.0
tggrrstarr	28.7
tigger813	31.3
tiki23	2.8
Worfiedoodles	54.7


_ 
DON'T eat when you are tired! You lose control when you are tired and hungry. Have a cup of tea and go to bed hungry... it won't kill you!!

ALWAYS have healthy choices in the house.... it makes life SO MUCH EASIER.

KNOW now that you will have to exercise pretty much every day for the rest of your life. Learn to love it... or at least tolerate it.

NOTHING.... ABSOLUTELY NOTHING tastes as good as thin feels!!! That is NOT just hearsay.... I can say it from true life experience!

Embrace this new interest in nutrition, health, and exercise... it will benefit you and everyone around you.

Love yourself... not matter what the scale says.
By pjlla

_


----------



## Cupcaker

Trying to hold to my sanity.  Still extremely busy with homework and work.  Ive been getting migraines more frequently from all the stress.  I went to see my dietician yesterday.  I actually found out that I have lost 42 pounds since January.  I suspected it, but didnt record my weight anywhere.  These last ten are definitely the hardest.  I did ask her about infrequent BMs.  She just said I need more veggies.  Those veggies!  So I made sure today to have veggies at every meal (except breakfast). Hoping to be down this week.  Going to get some exercise in.  Its 11pm already.  Where does the time go.  Have a great day tomorrow!

Taryn-  Hope youre doing well and things are getting less hectic for you.  You are definitely super woman! 

Tracey- You are so motivated!   I think you will reach your goal this week.  I do got to mention that I had a herbalife shake today and it helped me break my plateau.  Im thinking of doing more, maybe I should look for wellness centers around my town.

Cam- Congrats for Andrew.  The green day highlight sounds fun.  Glad you had a great weekend.

Shawn- You are always doing such fun things!  What great experiences you are having.

Lisa-  I will definitley have to look out for the monkey bride.  I have never heard of her before.  I cant wait to go to DL now!

Crystal- Happy anniversary!

Zoesmama03-  How scary!  Im really glad nothing came of it.  Hope you feel safe soon.

Rose-  that 5 minute rule is a great strategy.  So great, Im going to try it today!  Thats so nice to hear about the relationship you have with your son.  The first year in college is always the toughest from what I remember.  And congrats on the size 4!

Joanne- Congrats on the job!!! Have a great time on your trip.  PD for no bad weather.



tigger813 said:


> Watching the Chilean miners begin rescued! I started sobbing when the first miner came up! How emotional for those families! God Bless them! I pray the rest of them come up quickly and safely!



I saw that too.  How amazing.  I cant believe they were down that that long.


Julie-  Sorry to hear about the sewage pump.  What a pain in the butt.

Mikamah- 

Dona- 

Deb- Congrats!  Good luck on tomorrow's interview.


----------



## 50sjayne

Just checking in from insaneville. Was tripping happily along in life--everything going great. Then, as I was folding laundry watching OPB... was watching a motivational speaker of some sort and took note of something said. Was along the lines of "the only men attracted to me are not who I'd want' putting it gently. 
Remembering some conversations with women I had had-- this perked my interest. The reply seemed to have something to do with 'that is what you are putting out there' and weirdly, it made sense to me. So of course I decided to experiment and now...well that's all I'm gonna share. It's all topsy turvy and I'm trying desperately to keep my head above water. This is the sort of thing that made me gain weight last time.  But right now of course I'm losing. Over the weekend I unloaded and stacked a cord and a half of wood. Also apart from daily chores--took my sons black light and de--sprayed the furniture in the front room. (Was kind of surprised the hoodlums were being better than I thought.) Have also been going on marathon shopping sprees. Staying busy is survival right now. Fortunately my sweet Penney is taking pity on me and showering me with love or I'd be a sure wreck right now. She is an extremely sensitive girl.

01.
/..............
That was her typing right now. 

Think we need to go to bed. I'm sure I'll be too mortified to come back for awhile but I needed to get this out somewhere safe...Just also wanted to say girls-- be careful of your power. You may underestimate it as the pounds come off and your confidence is up and-- if you are single (I am not) and are only attracting men you wouldn't want to be with.There may be some reason for that. It may be what you are 'putting out there'. If you think you are worthy of someone you can really love--that person _may be there for you_ once you have come to grips with the fact you are worthy.


----------



## tigger813

Morning-Skipping the good part right now as DD2 woke me up at 5:30 from a sound sleep to tell me she wet her bed! So now I have a headache and she's sound asleep on the couch! I tried going back to sleep but that just wasn't happening this morning. DD1 is up and dressed and headed to the table to eat her cereal. Gotta get DH up in 15 minutes to get his day started.

Stayed up too late last night watching tv and checking out the 3 used games we bought at Game Stop yesterday. DD1 wanted a Cooking game and then we finally got the first Brain Age game and another game for DD2 for her birthday to go along with her new DSi!

Down another pound this morning. Only .8 until I can get my 45 pound clippie back! Hoping for that tomorrow! Not sure I will get as much exercise in today as I did yesterday. I hope to come home around noon and get on the elliptical for a few miles. Going to have a fish filet on a mini potato roll for supper. I'll have 2 rolls and just cut the fish in half with a little tartar sauce on top and maybe a few fries if I've been good all day. Will stop at the wellness center this morning before picking up my coworker for work. My client comes at 10 and then after I'm done with him I'll probably head over to Trader Joe's and KMart if I've gotten my paycheck, otherwise I'll go tomorrow.

Time to start thinking about making lunches for the kids and getting DH up. 

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

For those interested in the weight loss challenge website and password for Week 5:

www.weightlosschallenge.com

Course 3  Week 5
Userame: wlc
Password:losefat

I haven't looked at it yet but will do so shortly!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning,

Just have a few minutes to say hello and give a few shoutouts and then I'm eating breakfst and taking a nap. I guess it's time to say hello to TOM too. 

I have one of those meetings with my friend today. I'm hoping that I'll avoid bingeing. Right now, I'm not hungry. But, I'm going to make myself eat breakfast now and keep myself on a normal schedule for the day and see if that helps. Last time I was craving pancakes before the meeting, so I made my own. Better than IHOP, but not the best. Today, I'm craving chocolate. That's probably TOM talking, so great, double whammy.  WISHing myself a good day. 

Hope everyone has a great day! 

*Tracey*:  for lots of exercise yesterday and a loss this morning!

Congrats *Deb*! 

 for your interview today!



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 5 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.57% - cruisindisney
> #9- 0.70% - KristiMc
> #8- 0.80% - pinkle
> #7- 0.99% - dvccruiser76
> #6- 1.00% - MickeyMagic
> #5- 1.03% - corinnak
> #4- 1.08% - liesel
> #3- 1.23% - tggrrstarr
> #2- 1.56% - carmiedog
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 5 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.18% - flipflopmom [/SIZE




*Congrats to all our Top 10 and especially Taryn!* 



Cupcaker said:


> Trying to hold to my sanity.  Still extremely busy with homework and work.  Ive been getting migraines more frequently from all the stress.  I went to see my dietician yesterday.  I actually found out that I have lost 42 pounds since January.  I suspected it, but didnt record my weight anywhere.  These last ten are definitely the hardest.  I did ask her about infrequent BMs.  She just said I need more veggies.  Those veggies!  So I made sure today to have veggies at every meal (except breakfast). Hoping to be down this week.  Going to get some exercise in.  Its 11pm already.  Where does the time go.  Have a great day tomorrow!



 for a great weigh-in this week! I find a great way to get veggies in is by making chicken soup. We buy a whole chicken and roast it. That is dinner one night. I eat only the breast meat at that meal. Then, my dad puts whatever is left of the chicken minus the skin and obvious fat into a pot of water and makes chicken soup. He'll add whatever reasonable veggies we have in the house and we'll have soup for a few nights. My parents like it with pasta or rice, so they add that to theirs only. Works perfectly for me. Just an idea, FWIW. 

*50sjayne*:  Not a lot of advice, but take one day at a time.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congratulations to all our superstars this week and a big BL congratulations to our biggest loser, flipflopmom!    Taryn, I'm so impressed that you can post big losses in spite of your insanely busy life!  

Thank you, MelanieC, for being our coach this week and welcome to my3princes (Deb) who is our next coach!  Our wonderful coaches are a big part of what makes our challenges a success!   

, *Rose,* isn't it nice that DS still wants your advice.  Sounds like he is a smart guy and will figure things out.  I remember my days of cranky, tired Mom well.  Did you find some new pants?

, *Julie*, I'm so sorry that this happened to you!  

Hi *Kathy*!  Bummer about the computer!  



SettinSail said:


> But, last night our hostess just served 3 bottles of (French) champagne, there was a Rose Moet, a Vevue Cliquot and a Runiart and talked about how they were made.  All very expensive and we liked the Ruinart the best.  I probably had 9-10 glasses of champagne but felt no ill effects last night or today.  It must be true what they say about the quality of alcohol



Sounds yummy!  



tigger813 said:


> Redwalker and her puppy will be here in a few minutes so we will take a walk, probably down to the lake, and catch up!



Hope that you had a nice visit with Redwalker and her puppy!  

*Bree,* great job on the run -- you are smokin' on your time!   I think pjlla has a quinoa salad recipe on the BL recipe thread -- it's one she adapted from a WDW dish.

*pjlla,* think how nice your house will be this winter with all your redecorating!  

*Cam,* hope you were able to get everything done yesterday!  

*jenanderson,* hope things calm down a bit for you soon!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Are you going to follow the MFM plan?  I am and the official training begins 11-21.  Im getting a little anxious for the cold weather that will eventually come.  I hope I can run through it all.



Hmmm, I thought that the MFM plan started on 11/1.  I guess we'd better figure that one out soon.   I go between days I think I can do it and others that I think I am crazy -- which will it be today?     It's been hard working in my 3 days with all this activity for the BL challenge but I am a lot stronger -- I have a long ways to go, too.  

*donac,* sounds like you had a great checkup!    It's good that they will take several bp readings before changing things -- maybe it was just a temporary spike.



cclovesdis said:


> I am so hungry. This happened last night too. I'm guessing I am over-estimating my points and am under-eating. I will re-evaluate the day and then maybe have something to eat. My laptop says it 8:34 PM. I am giving myself until 9 to reply and then I must journal.



Maybe a glass of milk or a cup of decaf camomile tea before you go to bed at night.  

*my3princes,*  that the perfect job comes through for you soon!

*Cupcaker,* great job on 42 pounds since January!    for the stress.  Good luck finding the monkey bride -- she is easy to spot this year.  Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy is really fun, too.  

*50sjayne,* .

Last chance workout was hard yesterday.  They had us crabwalking and doing the inchworm.  Are you kidding me?    It is nice to have your workout done by 6:30 am.    Today I will run, tomorrow I will do 60 minutes on the machines and Saturday I will do a pilates class.  That should give me my time needed for the challenge.  I'm glad we have WIN! tomorrow because I want to see if I have any inch changes since the pounds changes have slowed down.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> DS is still driving me a little insane. Today he called me to tell me he is working on a campaign for the next 6 weeks, this after all the drama yesterday about grades and not having enough time, and messing up by not studying enough at the start of the semester. DS is one of those uber gifted kids and I knew at some point he would learn the hard way that you have to study and be more organized, but I was hoping it would be high school and not college. I am really glad that he's stressing out because he's in danger of getting Bs. At least he realizes that he is very capable of getting As and he's just messing around too much.
> 
> So today when he told me about the job, I asked him what he was going to give up, since he was already overscheduled. And he finally said he was going to have to cut back on his "hanging out" time. Later he said if I just quit watching tv and getting on the computer I'd have a ton of time. So at least he realizes what he needs to do. He went and bought a planner so he's trying. I did tell him that he can always call me no matter what, but if he calls me in two weeks boohooing because things weren't going well, there was going to be some tough love coming his way, because he's wearing me out, and worrying about him from 500 miles away was hard. I can't just go see that he's ok.
> 
> Anyhow, that was my day. I am really worn out for some reason. Looking forward to the weekend.



Thanks for sharing what is going on with your DS. Please know that it is DEFINITELY helping me out!  I know my DS is  much younger than your son, but it sounds like they struggle with some of the same issues... organization, prioritizing work.... super smart, but difficulty putting their "nose to the grindstone" so to speak.

I just got a book from the library last week called "That Crumpled Paper was Due Last Week.  Helping Disorganized and Distracted Boys Succeed in School and Life"  I'm hoping it can help me help my DS to learn to be more organized with his school and homework and such.  I've read it cover to cover and there are definitely ideas and such that we will be implementing around here.  But it was also good to see that we had already started some of these ideas, even before the book. The author talks about how boys (more so than girls) have trouble with things like organization and multi-tasking (definitely my son) and how teaching them HOW to be organized and setting systems in place so that they can STAY organized (on their own) can be a win-win scenario.... homework gets done on time, life is easier, and they end up with more "fun time."  We are starting with a binder clean-out tonight!!  (Was supposed to be last night, but we didn't get home until almost 9pm.)

Anyhow, thanks again for sharing your "tough love" tactics and such.  Nice to know that I'm not alone with these issues with DS!!  (But we love our "little" boys, don't we?!! )



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I left work at 1045am today and had lunch with my mom, then had to do some walk through surveys of other practices in our network, went shopping after that for my medical assistants gifts for next week (its medical assistant's week).  I was home by 415p.  Dh said he would pick up the kids so I went out and got a 5 mile run in.  Beautiful weather!!!!  I forgot my phone so I had no idea what kind of pace I was running.  I was worried I would slow down but instead I think I might have cut a min or two off my time.  Made dinner and now we are watching wizard of oz.  Great night.  Feeling good.  I think if I could have this kind of schedule every day I would be much less stressed.   But that's life!
> 
> I hope you all are doing well this evening.



Sounds like a busy day, but you were so productive!  W.OZ was always one of my favorite movies growing up, but sadly neither of my kids cares for it, so I haven't watched it in years.



donac said:


> Good evening everyone.  It has been a crazy day.  Hi to everyone who has posted.
> 
> We had some testing this morning and then we had most of our classes and then to top it off we had a faculty meeting about bullying (yes I know it is important and it was one of the most interesting presentaions I have ever seen) but it just made for a very long day.
> 
> After that I had a doctor's appointment for a check up.  My ekg was fine, my wieght didn't change much from the last visit, my cholesterol was great, my bone density really did not change from last year but my bp was up.  she wouldn't even tell me what it was.  I have to take it here at the house or maybe from the nurse at school and go back to her at the beginning of Nov.  If it is not down we will tweak my medication.
> 
> I then had to go grocery shopping.  I was going to go to a marching band concert tonight.  But I was sitting in the dr's office and starting to think about doing everything tonight (maybe that is why the bp is up).  It finally hit me that I can't do everything.  I did not have a child playing in the concert so if I miss it it is not the end of the world.  Dh was surprised that I did not get us in the car to go but we are just taking it easy after we had dinner (yes after I went grocery shopping I cooked dinner.  Dishes can wait until the morning.)  I may even go to bed early tonight.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.



Sometimes you just gotta say "NO" to stuff!  In the end, you will be better for it.  Hopefully you got to bed at a decent time and got a good night's sleep.  



my3princes said:


> My interview went very well.  The manager wants to hire me as a full time department manager, but first she needs to 1) make sure she can offer a full time position(they may only hire part time to start) 2) figure out the potential hours and 3) figure out a pay rate.  I made it very clear I wouldn't be working for minimum wage or part time.  The ball is in her court now.  Time will tell.  She hoped to get back to me tomorrow.  The store is called The Paper Store and this will be the 29th location.  Anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> I have my second interview with GroSolar tomorrow morning.  We'll see how that goes.  I'm hoping by Friday to know where I stand with both of those companies plus the one I interview for last week.  I'm anxious to know if I have a job or if I need to get more resumes out there.



Is the Paper Store a scrapbooking/crafting store?  If so I am JEALOUS!!  Keep us informed about the job hunt!!  Hopefully the perfect position is just around the corner!



LuvBaloo said:


> DON'T eat when you are tired! You lose control when you are tired and hungry. Have a cup of tea and go to bed hungry... it won't kill you!!
> 
> ALWAYS have healthy choices in the house.... it makes life SO MUCH EASIER.
> 
> KNOW now that you will have to exercise pretty much every day for the rest of your life. Learn to love it... or at least tolerate it.
> 
> NOTHING.... ABSOLUTELY NOTHING tastes as good as thin feels!!! That is NOT just hearsay.... I can say it from true life experience!
> 
> Embrace this new interest in nutrition, health, and exercise... it will benefit you and everyone around you.
> 
> Love yourself... not matter what the scale says.
> By pjlla
> 
> [/I]



Did I say all that stuff??  Honestly.... I cannot TELL YOU how much it means that you are using my words today.  I've felt like I've been failing with this thread and my healthy lifestyle so badly lately.  I really needed the encouragement that this gave me.  The fact that someone actually READ my words and thought they were important enough to quote back to others.... that gives me such a BOOST!  And I need that right now.  You have truly made my day.





Cupcaker said:


> Trying to hold to my sanity.  Still extremely busy with homework and work.  Ive been getting migraines more frequently from all the stress.  I went to see my dietician yesterday.  I actually found out that I have lost 42 pounds since January.  I suspected it, but didnt record my weight anywhere.  These last ten are definitely the hardest.  I did ask her about infrequent BMs.  She just said I need more veggies.  Those veggies!  So I made sure today to have veggies at every meal (except breakfast). Hoping to be down this week.  Going to get some exercise in.  Its 11pm already.  Where does the time go.  Have a great day tomorrow!



Veggies are a big help, but some additional fiber would also help.  Have you tried Benefiber?  Pretty easy and painless way to add fiber to your diet.  And Target sells their brand that is significantly cheaper ($10.99 for a large jar versus $15.99 for the same size in Benefiber).  I use a few heaping spoonfuls in my breakfast drink almost every morning... not necessarily because I "need" the fiber, but it helps me have a larger cup of my drink for less points (because on WW, more fiber = less points).

Some of the higher fiber foods that you might find helpful are things like sweet potatoes, parsnips, avocados (also a healthy fat), and BEANS!  I put beans in many non-traditional bean recipes.... I add fat-free refried beans to things like meatloaf, meatballs, sloppy joe meat, taco meat, and casseroles. I put black beans in my chicken soup and kidney beans in my vegetable soup and lentil soup.  Minestrone soup usually has beans also. 

Also cabbage and green beans are fairly high in fiber and low in calories.  How about a stir-fry tonight.... I usually start with a broccoli slaw blend, throw in some onions and peppers, green beans and perhaps some broccoli.  Sautee or stir fry with a bit of canola oil or just non-stick spray.  Add a bit of soy at the end for an oriental flavor.... or just a bit of salt or other seasoning.  

Don't forget that your body needs some FATS to keep things moving along too.  Usually if I am having an issue with things not moving the way they should be, it is usually because I have dropped my fats too low.  REmember to keep some healthy fats in your diet......nuts, avocados and dressing with some EVOO are a best bet.

I know you probably know all this.... just wanted to be helpful!



50sjayne said:


> Just checking in from insaneville. Was tripping happily along in life--everything going great. Then, as I was folding laundry watching OPB... was watching a motivational speaker of some sort and took note of something said. Was along the lines of "the only men attracted to me are not who I'd want' putting it gently.
> Remembering some conversations with women I had had-- this perked my interest. The reply seemed to have something to do with 'that is what you are putting out there' and weirdly, it made sense to me. So of course I decided to experiment and now...well that's all I'm gonna share. It's all topsy turvy and I'm trying desperately to keep my head above water. This is the sort of thing that made me gain weight last time.  But right now of course I'm losing. Over the weekend I unloaded and stacked a cord and a half of wood. Also apart from daily chores--took my sons black light and de--sprayed the furniture in the front room. (Was kind of surprised the hoodlums were being better than I thought.) Have also been going on marathon shopping sprees. Staying busy is survival right now. Fortunately my sweet Penney is taking pity on me and showering me with love or I'd be a sure wreck right now. She is an extremely sensitive girl.
> 
> 01.
> /..............
> That was her typing right now.
> 
> Think we need to go to bed. I'm sure I'll be too mortified to come back for awhile but I needed to get this out somewhere safe...Just also wanted to say girls-- be careful of your power. You may underestimate it as the pounds come off and your confidence is up and-- if you are single (I am not) and are only attracting men you wouldn't want to be with.There may be some reason for that. It may be what you are 'putting out there'. If you think you are worthy of someone you can really love--that person _may be there for you_ once you have come to grips with the fact you are worthy.



Glad you can find the "good" in a difficult situation by coming on here and offering some VERY sage advise.  Thanks for sharing with us.  And I'm glad Penney is giving you some comfort.  I know that even with a great DH and my kids, I still find comfort sometimes with my kitty.



lisah0711 said:


> *Bree,* great job on the run -- you are smokin' on your time!   I think pjlla has a quinoa salad recipe on the BL recipe thread -- it's one she adapted from a WDW dish.
> 
> *pjlla,* think how nice your house will be this winter with all your redecorating!
> 
> Last chance workout was hard yesterday.  They had us crabwalking and doing the inchworm.  Are you kidding me?   *It is nice to have your workout done by 6:30 am. *   Today I will run, tomorrow I will do 60 minutes on the machines and Saturday I will do a pilates class.  That should give me my time needed for the challenge.  I'm glad we have WIN! tomorrow because I want to see if I have any inch changes since the pounds changes have slowed down.
> 
> Have a great day all!



I agree wholeheartedly with the bolded part!!  I LOVE the days when I am done with the workout (whatever it may be) by 7 or 8 am!!  I have the WHOLE DAY ahead of me and that is BEHIND me!!

Actually, it is a couscous salad recipe, but I bet it might work with quinoa!  

I'm looking forward to the house being all spiffy by the winter.  I have totally fallen away from my scrapbooking during this time and I would love to have a few hours to get back to it.... but the house needed attention first.  Actually.... I should be outside painting trim RIGHT NOW, but it is too cold... still in the 40's outside here... and the paint can says it should be 55°.  I'll try again in a bit.


Well.... sorry I had to leave so abruptly yesterday.  I was posting at school while my student was in computer class.  I thought I had just enough time to finish up, but we had a fire drill!!  When we returned to class I had to log out immediately and leave the computer lab.  And I, obviously, never made it back last night... after school it was swim, basketball registration, run a few errands, home by 9pm and watch Survivor before we hit the pillow at 10pm. 

Julie..... I can't IMAGINE what a disaster you are living with right now.  I get stressed when my bathrooms are messy, so I can only IMAGINE the stress you are dealing with right now.  So sorry.....


Anyhow.... I just want to take another minute and share what I was talking about to Shannon above, about feeling like I am failing.  I still feel really bad about dropping the ball last week with my coaching stint.  It isn't like me to forget about something that important... and the fact that I wrote it on the calendar wrong is a poor excuse.  I know you all are so forgiving and I'm sure no one is holding it against me, but I still feel really badly.  

Secondly..... I've been struggling with my exercise and I KNOW it is because I hate the running so much, but I keep feeling like I MUST run.  I know that isn't true and I'm afraid I am guilty of that analogy of "break one dish and then proceed to throw the rest on the floor."  I haven't wanted to run (finding one excuse and then another) and since I haven't been running, I haven't been doing much of ANY exercise.  That feeling that everytime I run I need to go further/faster isn't spurring me on in a competitive fashion... it is just STRESSING ME!

And lastly, I am still struggling with the same 5 pounds I gained this summer.  And there are days when it seems like I am destined to NEVER lose this weight.  I know it is only about 5 pounds, but it makes me feel like a failure.  It is all I can concentrate on.... instead of the other 80+ that I have lost and kept off.  SO STUPID, I know....

So there you have it.  That's where I am at right now.  And that is why it was SO NICE to see my words repeated back to me (Thanks Shannon!!), when I need it!    I've obviously got some thinking to do.  I need to re-assess my exercise.  Maybe I will give up the running all together.... or just do less miles per week.  Whatever the case, I need to get back to exercising more regularly.... even if it is just brisk walking or an alternating run/walk pattern.  I need to get back to WEIGHT TRAINING (haven't done any of that in weeks).    And I need to get off the pattern of having to spend the week trying to un-do the damage I did over the weekend and by being hungry all week because I ate ALL of my Flex points over the weekend.  Obviously this ISN'T working for me!!  I need (yup.... you knew it was coming.... )
*A PLAN!!!!*

I am committing to writing up a two week plan today.... effective this Friday, October 15 through Halloween weekend (crazy weekend for me... 3 day swim meet at our home pool, plus trick or treating).  My plan WILL include a four workouts per week, plus a daily points limit that will spread out my Flex points during the week.  

I will start actively journaling my water intake again (don't feel like I've slacked on that significantly, but I haven't been journaling it).  I WILL measure/weigh all portions.  

There.... it is out there.  

Thanks for letting me unload.  I know that many of you have significantly more important/stressful things going on in your lives right now, so thanks for taking the time to continue to support me and all of us here by talking with us, cheering us up, and sharing with us!!  I feel immensely lucky to be involved with such a great group.........................P


----------



## pjlla

OMG!!  Holey guacamole!!  I've killed the thread!!  Honestly.... no one else has been here for over 2 hours???   Did I scare everyone away?  SO SORRY!!  ..........................P


----------



## brinalyn530

Rose  Thanks  ! The 10k is on Halloween  Im racing as Wonder Woman (blue skirt with white stars and a Wonder Woman logo tshirt over my running stuff  no leotards or high heel boots for me  !). Im not sure I could do that time consistently; Im actually thinking Monday was some kind of fluke. I guess well see next Monday since thats the only day I get to run on the track; therefore its the only day I can really keep accurate track of my miles (Nike+ sensor arrived defective, still waiting on the replacement  ). 

I was hoping it would get easier as DS got older, but each year brings a whole new set of dramas it seems! Good luck to your DS, Im sure hell work everything out soon enough!

Lindsay and CC  Thanks! Im starting to get excited about the 10k, but Im also still really nervous about it. There are 10,000 people signed up to run this race  ! And that doesnt include the hundreds of thousands of people that will be in town for the marathon and the rallies! I have to get up at 3 am to get on the Metro at 5 am to be there by 7 am to get ready to race! Im not at all concerned about winning (obviously) or even where I place, Im a little worried about getting there on time and meeting my time goal, but mostly Im worried about being around all those people  ! I know Ill get through it, I just hope that my intimidation doesnt affect my race time negatively.

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes! I feel a little better today, still not a 100%, but its also cold and rainy here so thats probably not helping. I really hope to have most if not all of this gunk out of my way by Saturday morning. 

Deb  Best of luck to you with your job prospects!

Taryn  Congrats on being our Biggest Loser this week! 

Congrats to everyone on the losers list and everyone else still plugging away here! A big thank you to all of our coaches and to Shannon and Jen A and Lisa for everything you guys do to keep us all on the right track!

Lisa  Thanks!

Pamela  Ive been having serious problems with DS this school year with those exact issues  thank you so much for sharing that book with us. I already put it in my cart on Amazon! Im hoping some new strategies and maybe a tweak in his meds will save me from going insane before he gets to middle school! (And I was here, just working on my reply!)

Have a great rest of the day everyone!

Bree


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> OMG!!  Holey guacamole!!  I've killed the thread!!  Honestly.... no one else has been here for over 2 hours???   Did I scare everyone away?  SO SORRY!!  ..........................P



 Nah, I don't think that you killed the thread, Pamela!  



pjlla said:


> Thanks for sharing what is going on with your DS. Please know that it is DEFINITELY helping me out!  I know my DS is  much younger than your son, but it sounds like they struggle with some of the same issues... organization, prioritizing work.... super smart, but difficulty putting their "nose to the grindstone" so to speak.
> 
> I just got a book from the library last week called "That Crumpled Paper was Due Last Week.  Helping Disorganized and Distracted Boys Succeed in School and Life"  I'm hoping it can help me help my DS to learn to be more organized with his school and homework and such.  I've read it cover to cover and there are definitely ideas and such that we will be implementing around here.  But it was also good to see that we had already started some of these ideas, even before the book. The author talks about how boys (more so than girls) have trouble with things like organization and multi-tasking (definitely my son) and how teaching them HOW to be organized and setting systems in place so that they can STAY organized (on their own) can be a win-win scenario.... homework gets done on time, life is easier, and they end up with more "fun time."  We are starting with a binder clean-out tonight!!  (Was supposed to be last night, but we didn't get home until almost 9pm.)
> 
> Anyhow, thanks again for sharing your "tough love" tactics and such.  Nice to know that I'm not alone with these issues with DS!!  (But we love our "little" boys, don't we?!! )



I'm interested in hearing what you and Rose have to say on this subject.  DS has had some big adjustments this year because I am making him keep track of his own stuff -- a couple of zeros for missing homework and a poor score due to sloppiness that he described to me as a "punch in the gut" have helped improve things but there is still a long ways to go.   

Did you ever see that Gary Larson cartoon Midvale School for the Gifted? That describes my son to a "T."  If you Google it you can find it easily.  It is copyright protected and I can't find an "official" link.  

I'm thinking that what causes this trait in boys is related to the trait in men who can live in a house for years and still not know what needs to be done to get everyone out of the house without instructions.  



pjlla said:


> Thanks for letting me unload.  I know that many of you have significantly more important/stressful things going on in your lives right now, so thanks for taking the time to continue to support me and all of us here by talking with us, cheering us up, and sharing with us!!  I feel immensely lucky to be involved with such a great group.........................P



, Pamela, that is what we are here for!


----------



## Dreamer24

I've been terrible at checking in!  I've been doing a good job with eating.  Lots of fruits and veggies and working hard on protein throughout the day.  Exercise has been hit or miss.  I have had a bad cold for 2 weeks.  It started going away, then my husband got it, and I got it back!

PJilla - I'm sorry you are struggling.  You have been such an inspiration!  I know you will lose those 5 lbs!

I saw someone mention benefiber.  I use it all the time because I have problems staying regular.  You can almost always print a $2.00 off coupon from their website.  I use the flavored ones if I know I need to drink more water and I can't get myself to.


----------



## tigger813

I'm so aggravated at my Dr's office right now! I had my physical over a month ago and realized I hadn't gotten my blood test results though I did get my Pap results last week.

 SO I called and the nurse who answered first started giving me the results from last year saying my LDL was elevated and then gave me the date. I told her that was from last year and then she read the results from the 2nd round I had last year. I said my appt was Sept. 15. The nurse practitioner who did my tests has apparently left the practice and no one read over my blood test results. The lady I talked to couldn't even see where my scores for the LDL were so she was sending a message to my dr and her nurse so one of them could read them and then someone would call me. I would like a copy of the results. I'm slightly miffed that someone let this slip through. I've seen my dr twice in like 8 years of going there and usually just see one of the nps. My dr is NEVER there! My gyn died suddenly a year and a half ago 2 days before my check up so I just go to my pcp's office now. 

There is no excuse for this and I plan on making my disappointment known!

Thanks for letting me vent! DD1 has asked that I meet her when she gets off the bus so I need to go now!

TTFN 

I did just finish 2 miles on the elliptical!


----------



## Cupcaker

I love it when I make crazy concoctions, just not when it doesnt taste good  so today i brought some spinach and dried cranberries with me to work.  I got some rasberry dressing from the cafeteria.  Then I remembered I had a babybel I hadnt eaten.  Also I had some left over apples from my snack earlier.  So presto, put all together, I had a nice big salad and not the boring one I usually have.  I just wanted to say hi now, before I get super busy later.  Hope everyone is having a good day!  The scale this morning said I might be down for tomorrow! yay finally.



cclovesdis said:


> I find a great way to get veggies in is by making chicken soup.



Thanks for the reminder.  When it gets a little cooler, I will definitely be making this.  Still in the 90's over here   Hope the meeting with your friend goes well.  Be strong- you can do it!



lisah0711 said:


> They had us crabwalking and doing the inchworm.



 I used to do those when I did fitness bootcamps.  Good job with doing all those insane workouts.  Youre going to be so much stronger at the end!

Pamela-  Thanks for the Benefiber tip.  I will hunt some down this weekend.  I loooove avocados and potatoes, but hate the high calories.  I usually make avocado sandwiches.  Im going to have to try to make more dishes with cabbage and green beans.

Is there any type of exercise that you enjoy and have fun doing?  or maybe exercise you can do with others to make it more enjoyable?  If running is not fun anymore, then its going to be hard.  Its ok to give it up or take a break from it, theres no rule that you have to run.  I like your plan of a plan.  My dietician also told me the I would need strength training to get over these last ten pounds.  Good luck



Dreamer24 said:


> I saw someone mention benefiber.  I use it all the time because I have problems staying regular.  You can almost always print a $2.00 off coupon from their website.  I use the flavored ones if I know I need to drink more water and I can't get myself to.



Yay, I like saving money!  Will print one today so I wont forget.



tigger813 said:


> I did just finish 2 miles on the elliptical!



Good way of getting the frustration out!  Maybe you can talk to administration to file your complaint.  Hope the results are good!


----------



## MelanieC

Hey everyone,
Sorry I didn't get online last night to post.  I was pretty stressed about a work related thing.  I'll post later tonight about that.  

Today's QOTD (Sorry it's late):  
what is your favorite treat that is healthy for you and fits into staying on track.

I like to make homemade peanut butter cups.  I use very dark organic chocolate and organic  peanut butter.  I have small silicone cupcake type holders that work well and it keeps the ridges in it like the real ones


----------



## flipflopmom

50sjayne said:


> Just checking in from insaneville. Staying busy is survival right now.  I'm sure I'll be too mortified to come back for awhile but I needed to get this out somewhere safe...


 I've posted plenty that I was ashamed for people to know.  But you are right, this is a safe place, and we are always here.  Don't be afraid to come back.  I know what you mean about trying to survive.  Different reasons, but I identify with stress.  Hang in there.  And another  for good measure!



tigger813 said:


> Morning-Skipping the good part right now as DD2 woke me up at 5:30 from a sound sleep to tell me she wet her bed! Down another pound this morning. Only .8 until I can get my 45 pound clippie back! Hoping for that tomorrow!


I see that clippie in your future!  You are kicking tail, or bouncing on one, anyway!  You are so motivating!



lisah0711 said:


> Congratulations to all our superstars this week and a big BL congratulations to our biggest loser, flipflopmom!    Taryn, I'm so impressed that you can post big losses in spite of your insanely busy life!  Today I will run, tomorrow I will do 60 minutes on the machines and Saturday I will do a pilates class.  That should give me my time needed for the challenge.  I'm glad we have WIN! tomorrow because I want to see if I have any inch changes since the pounds changes have slowed down.


Yeah, I guess not having money for groceries is a good thing!  Half-jokingly.  We have plenty in the house to eat.  But nothing new is coming in for a while, so rationing and not splurging, not going out, etc. is happening.  Do I want graham crackers tonight, or will I be hungrier tomorrow night.  You are really rocking your exercise lately!  I hope that you see some big numbers. 

I have to laugh, the way you said "post big losses".  Gave me an idea.  I'll just make something up and post it, whether or not it's true.



cclovesdis said:


> I have one of those meetings with my friend today. I'm hoping that I'll avoid bingeing.


Hope that went well!!!!



pjlla said:


> I LOVE the days when I am done with the workout (whatever it may be) by 7 or 8 am!!  I have the WHOLE DAY ahead of me and that is BEHIND me!!I thought I had just enough time to finish up, but we had a fire drill!!  When we returned to class I had to log out immediately and leave the computer lab. Secondly..... I've been struggling with my exercise and I KNOW it is because I hate the running so much, but I keep feeling like I MUST run.  And lastly, I am still struggling with the same 5 pounds I gained this summer.  And there are days when it seems like I am destined to NEVER lose this weight.  I know it is only about 5 pounds, but it makes me feel like a failure.  It is all I can concentrate on.... instead of the other 80+ that I have lost and kept off.  SO STUPID, I know  And I need to get off the pattern of having to spend the week trying to un-do the damage I did over the weekend and by being hungry all week because I ate ALL of my Flex points over the weekend.  I know that many of you have significantly more important/stressful things going on in your lives right now, so thanks for taking the time to continue to support me and all of us here by talking with us, cheering us up, and sharing with us!!  I feel immensely lucky to be involved with such a great group..P



P- First, if I don't workout before I go to work, I won't.  I've come to that realization.  Not a pretty one, but that's just life.  I know what you mean.  Secondly,  I understand those last 5 becoming an obsession.  I've wondered "is this the weight my body wants to be?  I want it to be different."  They are so hard.  And the 80+ ( for you, 65+ for me) is past, and we are still striving for that holy grail number.  The one we've worked for, (well, if you're like me, worked for one, met it, decided to go lower, met it, lower, etc.).  You're enough like me (I think) that you like to say you are finished with something.  Accomplished your goal.  That little bit, not hitting that "goal" makes me feel like failure.  I understand. 

I get the weekend thing, too.  If it helps at all, have you thought about ditching the whole "flex points used up, so I'm hungry but can't eat" thought process?  I don't do WW, don't really understand it, but I just think that if you are HUNGRY, then food is the answer.  Maybe your body hits a starvation mode during the week, then stores the weekend food for fear it won't get more?  Just a thought.  If it's true hunger, eat.  

Also, I wanted to thank you for sharing your frustration.  You seem so...unflappable, if that's a word.  Really, like you take everything in stride, so seeing that something has bothered you makes you seem more human, real, and makes me admire you and identify with you more.  You're in the trenches.  I remember reading about you doing leg kickbacks on the playground while subbing one day in the spring, and thinking "man, she's dedicated.  I'll never get to that stage.  I'll never be that way, so I can't achieve what she has."  I hope this didn't offend you, but I wanted to let you know that you letting it all out there helped me.  

And, I had to laugh about the fire drill.  We actually had an alarm get shaken loose from the wall b/c of construction at school, and the alarm went off DURING NAP TIME.  I just KNEW it was real, b/c she never pulls one during nap.  EVER.  I was so scared, trying to wake all the babies up.  
Our trials are our own, sometimes of our own making, sometimes as a result of unlucky circumstances, ( for me, it's a bit of both) but whatever each of us are going through, they are burdens to us.  We're here for each other.  That's what this thread is all about, and why I am so glad to be here!
Sorry for the book, you just touched me with your post today!




pjlla said:


> OMG!!  Holey guacamole!!  I've killed the thread!!  Honestly.... no one else has been here for over 2 hours???   Did I scare everyone away?  SO SORRY!!  ..........................P


 THREAD KILLER!!! 



brinalyn530 said:


> Rose – Thanks  ! The 10k is on Halloween – I’m racing as Wonder Woman (blue skirt with white stars and a Wonder Woman logo tshirt over my running stuff – no leotards or high heel boots for me  !).


With those times you've been running, appropriate costume!  You're going to smoke that competition!



tigger813 said:


> I'm so aggravated at my Dr's office right now! I had my physical over a month ago and realized I hadn't gotten my blood test results though I did get my Pap results last week.


That's CRAZY!!!! I hope you get them soon!



Cupcaker said:


> I love it when I make crazy concoctions, just not when it doesnt taste good  so today i brought some spinach and dried cranberries with me to work.  I got some rasberry dressing from the cafeteria.  Then I remembered I had a babybel I hadnt eaten.  Also I had some left over apples from my snack earlier.  So presto, put all together, I had a nice big salad and not the boring one I usually have.


That sounds very, very yummy!!!!



MelanieC said:


> Today's QOTD (Sorry it's late):
> what is your favorite treat that is healthy for you and fits into staying on track.


Mmmm.. usually a Kashi bar kills the sweet craving.  Cheese does me (string cheese) for salty usually.  Tons of water keeps me on track!  

Julie-WHAT A TERRIBLE THING TO GO THROUGH!  Just made me want to gag.  Or actually, it did make me gag.  I can't image that in my house.   to you.

Rose - you are such a great mom.  I love when you share your parenting techniques with your older DS.  I file all this away for later!

Lindsey = glad you were in a better mood, and had a good day yesterday!

Cam- I read it while skimming, but I know you are just beaming with pride for your DS!!!! So am I!!!

Okay, so I caught up on 1 PAGE.  Just one.  That was my goal.  We're having soup and sandwiches tonight.  Big assignment due Monday for school, we'll be at VT all DAY Sat., so I am trying to chink away at it.  Kids get out early tomorrow for us to have a pointless PD, and Brad was supposed to be off.  Last night, he tells me that he gets to work.  For the financial problems, that's a huge help.  He'll actually have overtime this week, instead of short pay!!!!  But, now I am scrambling at last minute to find a home for AK for that time.  Mom was going shopping, AK has a gift card and needs jeans, so I think I've arranged for her to take her spelling/vocab test early, and mom will come get her early.  Mom does best before lunch, and was going to leave around 10:30.  

Brad told me the saddest story last night.  A guy at work in his 50s died of a heart attack yesterday.  His wife had passed 2 years ago.  They have a 15 year old daughter with no one to go to.  They were a pitiful family, no one in the family has ever strived for more than welfare or minimum wage, and the daughter is on track to rise above it, great grades, very involved.  I hope this doesn't set her back.  Send her some PPD.  Don't know her, but feel for her.

Trying to keep my head above water, I haven't sunk yet. Maybe later today, but so far, I'm still breathing.  Since I am in an emotional state, and a sharing frame of mind, and this is a safe place, I will share this.  At a few points in the last few weeks, I've thought of giving up.  Not weight loss, but... life.  I actually told Brad I could make it look like an accident so he would get the life insurance money, and solve all the problems.  Our small town has had 5 suicides in the last 2 months.  It's a bad, bad, bad time for many of us.  He helped me to realized how it might help finances, but wouldn't help my girls succeed in life. And honestly, that is the only thought I keep getting up for.  I hate conflict.  I hate feeling like I have let people down.  I hate knowing that racking up cc debt has hurt us financially when things got tough.  

I don't share this as a pity party, or to get sympathy. Don't feel the need to respond.  I just haven't been able to get it out to anyone but him, and I needed to.  

Off to do laundry, and make some chicken noodle soup and grilled cheeses for the girls. Not the healthiest meal, might add some carrots on a plate for them to have a veg.  Sorry for the book!  

Taryn


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> I'm so aggravated at my Dr's office right now! I had my physical over a month ago and realized I hadn't gotten my blood test results though I did get my Pap results last week.
> 
> SO I called and the nurse who answered first started giving me the results from last year saying my LDL was elevated and then gave me the date. I told her that was from last year and then she read the results from the 2nd round I had last year. I said my appt was Sept. 15. The nurse practitioner who did my tests has apparently left the practice and no one read over my blood test results. The lady I talked to couldn't even see where my scores for the LDL were so she was sending a message to my dr and her nurse so one of them could read them and then someone would call me. I would like a copy of the results. I'm slightly miffed that someone let this slip through. I've seen my dr twice in like 8 years of going there and usually just see one of the nps. My dr is NEVER there! My gyn died suddenly a year and a half ago 2 days before my check up so I just go to my pcp's office now.
> 
> There is no excuse for this and I plan on making my disappointment known!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent! DD1 has asked that I meet her when she gets off the bus so I need to go now!
> 
> TTFN
> 
> I did just finish 2 miles on the elliptical!



You have every right to be aggravated by this!  There is no excuse!  I would certainly tell the office manager/head nurse about this.  Maybe you should think about changing PCP's??  



lisah0711 said:


> Nah, I don't think that you killed the thread, Pamela!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in hearing what you and Rose have to say on this subject.  DS has had some big adjustments this year because I am making him keep track of his own stuff -- a couple of zeros for missing homework and a poor score due to sloppiness that he described to me as a "punch in the gut" have helped improve things but there is still a long ways to go.
> 
> Did you ever see that Gary Larson cartoon Midvale School for the Gifted? That describes my son to a "T."  If you Google it you can find it easily.  It is copyright protected and I can't find an "official" link.
> 
> I'm thinking that what causes this trait in boys is related to the trait in men who can live in a house for years and still not know what needs to be done to get everyone out of the house without instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> , Pamela, that is what we are here for!



I'll check out the cartoon later...... but I know what you mean about the "big boys" of the house... .some days they are SO clueless!!

Thanks for the hug!



Dreamer24 said:


> I've been terrible at checking in!  I've been doing a good job with eating.  Lots of fruits and veggies and working hard on protein throughout the day.  Exercise has been hit or miss.  I have had a bad cold for 2 weeks.  It started going away, then my husband got it, and I got it back!
> 
> PJilla - I'm sorry you are struggling.  You have been such an inspiration!  I know you will lose those 5 lbs!
> 
> I saw someone mention benefiber.  I use it all the time because I have problems staying regular.  You can almost always print a $2.00 off coupon from their website.  I use the flavored ones if I know I need to drink more water and I can't get myself to.



Hope that cold heads out quickly.  When we are passing something like that around in the house, I get a little crazy and start cleaning every "touch" surface in sight.... doorknobs, lightswitches, computer mouse, keyboard, phones, tv remotes, stair railings, steering wheels, etc.  I know that pesky germ is just hanging around, re-infecting us and I want to KILL it!!  

I know that that 5 pounds CAN be gone.... it was gone for a little while earlier this year... but it seems content to stay!  Maybe this cold weather will make it head south???



Cupcaker said:


> I love it when I make crazy concoctions, just not when it doesnt taste good  so today i brought some spinach and dried cranberries with me to work.  I got some rasberry dressing from the cafeteria.  Then I remembered I had a babybel I hadnt eaten.  Also I had some left over apples from my snack earlier.  So presto, put all together, I had a nice big salad and not the boring one I usually have.  I just wanted to say hi now, before I get super busy later.  Hope everyone is having a good day!  The scale this morning said I might be down for tomorrow! yay finally.
> 
> 
> Pamela-  Thanks for the Benefiber tip.  I will hunt some down this weekend.  I loooove avocados and potatoes, but hate the high calories.  I usually make avocado sandwiches.  Im going to have to try to make more dishes with cabbage and green beans.
> 
> Is there any type of exercise that you enjoy and have fun doing?  or maybe exercise you can do with others to make it more enjoyable?  If running is not fun anymore, then its going to be hard.  Its ok to give it up or take a break from it, theres no rule that you have to run.  I like your plan of a plan.  My dietician also told me the I would need strength training to get over these last ten pounds.  Good luck



The salad sounds delish!  Maybe it will have to start being part of your regular menu.  

I was leary of trying the Benefiber at first, because I had memories of that icky, goopy Metamucil I tried in the 80's.... but honestly, mix it in and you won't even know it is there!!  (Except for the Benefiber with calcium.... for some reason that makes my hot drink mix clumpy....ewwwww.)

I've been having issues with exercise for a few months now and I have been thinking about trying something I might like better.... but I'm not sure what that would be.



MelanieC said:


> Hey everyone,
> Sorry I didn't get online last night to post.  I was pretty stressed about a work related thing.  I'll post later tonight about that.
> 
> Today's QOTD (Sorry it's late):
> what is your favorite treat that is healthy for you and fits into staying on track.
> 
> I like to make homemade peanut butter cups.  I use very dark organic chocolate and organic  peanut butter.  I have small silicone cupcake type holders that work well and it keeps the ridges in it like the real ones



Well... for a "main dish" I LOVE my curried chicken.  The portion size is huge and it is very filling.  For a sweet treat, I like the WW pineapple angelfood cake recipe.  I haven't made it in a while..... maybe I'll plan it for this weekend.

The pb cups sound marvelous...... but please DON'T tell me how to make them... they sound like a definite trigger food for me!

Evening all!  Wow... three times in one day!!   DH is picking up DD after swim practice so I don't have another hour in the car tonight!! 

I opted not to make the crockpot roast I had planned for tonight, since DH wasn't going to be here for dinner.  So dinner for me ended up being a strange hodge-podge of a bit of this and a bit of that, ending with a large plate of roasted cauliflower.  

The kids begged me to stop at our local bakery tonight for a treat on our way to the YMCA.  It has strange hours so we are rarely passing it when it is open.  I bought a treat for each of the kids (for AFTER dinner) and a treat for DH.  I got nothing for myself, but DS did give me a bite of his mint fudge brownie..... .mmmmmmmmmmm.  Maybe DH will share a small bite of his Heath bar whoopie pie later... but since it is the night before the weigh-in, I'll be sure to make it a tiny bite!!

Hopefully DD is done with her homework and we can watch a bit of last night's Top Model when she gets home.... otherwise it will wait until tomorrow.  

I started working on my two week plan earlier today while I had a few spare minutes.... I'm going to go tweak it now.  If I have time in the next few days, I'll share it here.  I'm working tomorrow, so I won't be on much, if at all. 

I hope the scale is kind to all of us tomorrow.  It sounds like many of us could use that encouragment right now.  TTYL...................P


----------



## tigger813

I actually am .4 away from my 45 pound clippie. I weighed myself right before hoping in the shower and it was even better!

I only did 2 miles on the elliptical at level 2 tension. I'll do some crunches later and maybe some push ups. I'm drinking extra green tea today and I've had a bit of water too! 

Weather is supposed to be really crappy tomorrow. Taking my mom to get her nails done again and then running to Trader Joe's and KMart. I wanted to go to Target but really want to stay off the highway as they expect it to be bad driving with the heavy rain.

Going out to dinner tomorrow night so I will behave all day. I'll have a Greek yogurt smoothie and then enjoy a nice supper. Still not sure what I'll eat depends on what looks good to me.

Finally got all the Halloween decorations up and lit today except for the lights on the front steps. I'll also be adding some lights on Halloween night if weather permits. PMS kicked in this afternoon. I have been cleaning like a maniac since the kids got home. Had fish sliders for supper.

Time to get my cup of tea I made 20 minutes ago. I'll probably chug it and want more!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

The other np or pa is absolutely wonderful and changing drs would be a real pain as I don't really know of any others and fortunately I only have to go to the drs once or twice a year. The other pa diagnosed my flu a year ago and was just awesome to me. I will just make sure I can see her from now on. Still waiting to hear back from the drs office. 

Time for that cup of green tea!


----------



## pjlla

flipflopmom said:


> - First, if I don't workout before I go to work, I won't.  I've come to that realization.  Not a pretty one, but that's just life.  I know what you mean.  Secondly,  I understand those last 5 becoming an obsession.  I've wondered "is this the weight my body wants to be?  I want it to be different."  They are so hard.  And the 80+ ( for you, 65+ for me) is past, and we are still striving for that holy grail number.  The one we've worked for, (well, if you're like me, worked for one, met it, decided to go lower, met it, lower, etc.).  You're enough like me (I think) that you like to say you are finished with something.  Accomplished your goal.  That little bit, not hitting that "goal" makes me feel like failure.  I understand.
> 
> I get the weekend thing, too.  If it helps at all, have you thought about ditching the whole "flex points used up, so I'm hungry but can't eat" thought process?  I don't do WW, don't really understand it, but I just think that if you are HUNGRY, then food is the answer.  Maybe your body hits a starvation mode during the week, then stores the weekend food for fear it won't get more?  Just a thought.  If it's true hunger, eat.
> 
> Also, I wanted to thank you for sharing your frustration.  You seem so...unflappable, if that's a word.  Really, like you take everything in stride, so seeing that something has bothered you makes you seem more human, real, and makes me admire you and identify with you more.  You're in the trenches. * I remember reading about you doing leg kickbacks on the playground while subbing one day in the spring, and thinking "man, she's dedicated.  I'll never get to that stage.  I'll never be that way, so I can't achieve what she has."  I hope this didn't offend you, but I wanted to let you know that you letting it all out there helped me. *



Yup.... I've changed my goal weight 3 times now.... so it is now the lowest number I'm trying to get to... so the fact that I am maintaining at about 5 pounds BELOW my original goal weight should actually make me pretty happy!! 

About the bolded part.... really?  Yes, I am guilty of doing random exercises in strange places!    And I'm not at all offended about what you are saying.... but it does make me a bit sad that something I said probably pretty randomly might have made someone else feel like they weren't going to make it.  But that is life I suppose..... you NEVER know how something you say might affect someone else..... like Shannon using MY quotes today... when I have been feeling like such a failure lately.  

And you are right about just feeling like I need to get to to the finish line (although I know this lifestyle has no END) and reach that "magic number" that I have put out there.  



flipflopmom said:


> Our trials are our own, sometimes of our own making, sometimes as a result of unlucky circumstances, ( for me, it's a bit of both) but whatever each of us are going through, they are burdens to us.  We're here for each other.  That's what this thread is all about, and why I am so glad to be here!
> Sorry for the book, you just touched me with your post today!



THanks for taking the time to "talk" with me and share encouragement.  I appreciate it more than you probably realize.



flipflopmom said:


> Okay, so I caught up on 1 PAGE.  Just one.  That was my goal.  We're having soup and sandwiches tonight.  Big assignment due Monday for school, we'll be at VT all DAY Sat., so I am trying to chink away at it.  Kids get out early tomorrow for us to have a pointless PD, and Brad was supposed to be off.  Last night, he tells me that he gets to work.  For the financial problems, that's a huge help.  He'll actually have overtime this week, instead of short pay!!!!  But, now I am scrambling at last minute to find a home for AK for that time.  Mom was going shopping, AK has a gift card and needs jeans, so I think I've arranged for her to take her spelling/vocab test early, and mom will come get her early.  Mom does best before lunch, and was going to leave around 10:30.
> 
> Trying to keep my head above water, I haven't sunk yet. Maybe later today, but so far, I'm still breathing.  Since I am in an emotional state, and a sharing frame of mind, and this is a safe place, I will share this.  At a few points in the last few weeks, I've thought of giving up.  Not weight loss, but... life.  I actually told Brad I could make it look like an accident so he would get the life insurance money, and solve all the problems.  Our small town has had 5 suicides in the last 2 months.  It's a bad, bad, bad time for many of us.  He helped me to realized how it might help finances, but wouldn't help my girls succeed in life. And honestly, that is the only thought I keep getting up for.  I hate conflict.  I hate feeling like I have let people down.  I hate knowing that racking up cc debt has hurt us financially when things got tough.
> 
> I don't share this as a pity party, or to get sympathy. Don't feel the need to respond.  I just haven't been able to get it out to anyone but him, and I needed to.
> 
> Off to do laundry, and make some chicken noodle soup and grilled cheeses for the girls. Not the healthiest meal, might add some carrots on a plate for them to have a veg.  Sorry for the book!
> 
> Taryn



I'm glad you were able to share it with him.  I'm sure he was able to make you feel better.  And I'm SURE that your girls would tell you that they would rather live in a cardboard box WITH YOU, than anywhere on the planet WITHOUT you..... same for Brad (if I may be so bold as to speak for him).  Sorry things are feeling out of control.... that is a terrible feeling, especially when it comes to money.  Hopefully you can find some solutions soon to making life a bit smoother for you.  I TRULY wish I were nearby to help.   ........................P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> Good Morning,
> I guess it's time to say hello to TOM too.



Oh CC I feel your pain.  I hope your day went well and that you were able to avoid the chocolate.



lisah0711 said:


> Hmmm, I thought that the MFM plan started on 11/1.  I guess we'd better figure that one out soon.



I am doing the run/walk and I am pretty sure it is only a 14 week plan.  Let me know if you find anything differently I am going to double check my book tonight.



pjlla said:


> Secondly..... I've been struggling with my exercise and I KNOW it is because I hate the running so much, but I keep feeling like I MUST run.



Maybe you need to find something you really enjoy doing instead of running.  Not everyone has to run.  How about an aerobics class or even at home videos.  I know for myself once I find something I really like I stick with it a lot better.  Hang in there we all go through feelings like this.  You are doing an amazing job and have done so well.  You will get through this too.  



brinalyn530 said:


> Lindsay and CC  Thanks! Im starting to get excited about the 10k, but Im also still really nervous about it. There are 10,000 people signed up to run this race  ! And that doesnt include the hundreds of thousands of people that will be in town for the marathon and the rallies! I have to get up at 3 am to get on the Metro at 5 am to be there by 7 am to get ready to race! Im not at all concerned about winning (obviously) or even where I place, Im a little worried about getting there on time and meeting my time goal, but mostly Im worried about being around all those people  ! I know Ill get through it, I just hope that my intimidation doesnt affect my race time negatively.



It sounds like alot of people but once your there you will feel better.  I was overwhelmed in the race I did in NYC with over 15000 people and It wasnt so bad.  Make sure you leave early.  We found that although we had to stand around for awhile at least we didnt have to rush and fight huge crowds.  You will do great and I love the wonder women costume idea.



flipflopmom said:


> :Trying to keep my head above water, I haven't sunk yet. Maybe later today, but so far, I'm still breathing.  Since I am in an emotional state, and a sharing frame of mind, and this is a safe place, I will share this.  At a few points in the last few weeks, I've thought of giving up.  Not weight loss, but... life.  I actually told Brad I could make it look like an accident so he would get the life insurance money, and solve all the problems.  Our small town has had 5 suicides in the last 2 months.  It's a bad, bad, bad time for many of us.  He helped me to realized how it might help finances, but wouldn't help my girls succeed in life. And honestly, that is the only thought I keep getting up for.  I hate conflict.  I hate feeling like I have let people down.  I hate knowing that racking up cc debt has hurt us financially when things got tough.



I have had the same feelings before.  Not that I would ever do it and saying the stuff I truly knew I didnt mean it but sometimes the feelings of helplessness are overwhelming.  It would not fix anything but would only make it worse.  You have a husband and 2 wonderful girls who love you very much and that in itself is all you need in this world.  On the days that are rough just remember that.  You are a smart enough lady....you will get through this. 

My day started off with my Dh saying "lindsay wake up its 7am"  We overslept.  I had a meeting a half hour away at 8am.  I ended up only being 15 min late and luckily it was a huge meeting so I snuck right in. 

I have tomorrow and monday off.  I so need it.

Plans: 

Friday- Chaperoning Ryans pumpkin patch trip (hopefully the rain holds off)
and the Race expo at 330p.

Sat- 5.3 mile women's classic run, and inlaws are coming over for dinner 

Sun- Local farm tour.  20 farms participate between the hours of 1 and 5.  We probably will go to 2 of them.  Fun fall activities for the kids etc.  Dinner at Nana's

Mon- Its american school week.  There is a time frame for parents to go to the kids classroom and observe.  

I am really looking forward to this 4 day weekend.  I hope the weather is ok.  Right now its cold and raining.  

oh and I almost forgot to say: CONGRATS TO THE TOP TEN BIGGEST LOSERS AND TO ALL THE LOSERS AND MAINTAINERS ON THIS BOARD.  EVEN THOSE OF US WHO GAINED YOU ARE ALL WINNERS IN MY BOOK.  AND A BIG CONGRATS TO TARYN.  YOU ROCK GIRL


----------



## donac

Taryn, I wish I was close enough to give you a big hug.  I am so glad that you spoke to Brad.  You have two great kids and a husband who is there for you.  Good luck


----------



## jenanderson

*Week 4 Healthy Habits Results*

Thanks for waiting a week for me!  Life has been crazy but I hope to keep on top of this all a bit better.  

Please know that you do not have to participate but the healthy habits are here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

*Statistics:*
We had 14 people try the Healthy Habits this week.

*Here are the top numbers for the Healthy Habits:*

*29 points*
Cupcaker
keenercam
tggrrstarr

*30 points*
Dreamer24

*32 points*
lisah0711

*A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!*

Now on to one of my favorite parts.PRIZES!
Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (committing to yourself and posting you won't give up!). If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!

*PART 1 WINNER = Dreamer24
PART 2 WINNER = keenercam*

Again, congratulations to everyone who participated in the Healthy Habits last week. I hope to have as many participants report in with both points and their one small goal this week!  Please feel free to jump in at any point if you are new to the Healthy Habits!


----------



## jenanderson

*Week 5 Healthy Habits Results*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the healthy habits are here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

*Statistics:*
We had 15 people try the Healthy Habits this week.

*Here are the top numbers for the Healthy Habits:*

*26 points*
jenanderson
keenercam

*27 points*
MickeyMagic
MacG

*28 points*
lisah0711
tigger813

*A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!*

Now on to one of my favorite parts.PRIZES!
Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2. If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!

*PART 1 WINNER = Dreamer24
PART 2 WINNER = MacG*

Again, congratulations to everyone who participated in the Healthy Habits last week. I hope to have as many participants report in with both points and their one small goal this week!  Please feel free to jump in at any point if you are new to the Healthy Habits!


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to our Healthy Habits Challenge*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the Healthy Habits Challenge is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

Note:  You do not have to do all parts.  You do not have to participate every week if you do not want to.  Take it slow or try it all!  Just give it a try as we work together to develop great habits for weight loss success!

Here is how our Healthy Habits Challenge will work.
*
PART ONE: *The first part of the Healthy Habits Challenge will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit. Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.
*
CONTINUED FROM OUR LAST CHALLENGE - PRIZES!: *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes! I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:* The second part of the Healthy Habits Challenge will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread. Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*HEALTHY HABITS CHALLENGE SEVEN*

*PART ONE*

Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day) 
Brush and floss your teeth each day (1 point for each day)
Eat breakfast each day (1 point for each day)

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days drinking water
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes
XX days of brushing and flossing
XX days of eating breakfast

This challenge runs from Friday, October 15, 2010 to Thursday, October 21, 2010. On Friday October 22, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The Healthy Habits Challenge results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*
PART TWO*
(Taken from WebMD - 13 Healthy Habits to Improve Your Life)  Breakfast eaters are champions of good health. Research shows people who have a morning meal tend to take in more vitamins and minerals, and less fat and cholesterol. The result is often a leaner body, lower cholesterol count, and less chance of overeating.

"That one act [of eating breakfast] seems to make a difference in people's overall weight," says Melinda Johnson, RD, a spokeswoman for the American Dietetic Association (ADA). She says breakfast can hold off hunger pangs until lunchtime and make high-calorie vending machine options less enticing.

Not only that, researchers at the 2003 American Heart Association conference reported that breakfast eaters are significantly less likely to be obese and get diabetes compared with nonbreakfast eaters.

Another study in the International Journal of Food Science and Nutrition showed that people who consumed breakfast cereal every day reported feeling better both physically and mentally than those who rarely ate cereal in the morning.

To get the full benefits of breakfast, the Mayo Clinic recommends a meal with carbohydrates, protein, and a small amount of fat. They say that because no single food gives you all of the nutrients you need, eating a variety of foods is essential to good health.

Yet, even with so much scientific support that breakfast does the body good; many people still make excuses not to eat in the morning. They include not having enough time and not feeling hungry. For these people, Johnson suggests tailoring breakfast to the day.

"When I'm getting ready in the morning, I don't really want to take the time to eat breakfast because that would mean sacrificing sleep," says Johnson. "So I bring my breakfast with me, and I know I have an hour when I'm reading emails in the office when I can eat it. By that time, I'm hungry because I've been up for almost a couple of hours."

*For part two of the challenge*, share your routines for getting a healthy breakfast in each day.  

Here's to a happy and healthy week!
Jen


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks everyone! I did really well today. No chocolate. The meeting did not go so well, but I didnt binge!!!!!!!!!!  (to myself )

Thanks to MelanieC for coaching this week! 

Have a great day tomorrow everyone and  for weigh-in!

CC 



lisah0711 said:


> Maybe a glass of milk or a cup of decaf camomile tea before you go to bed at night.
> 
> Last chance workout was hard yesterday.  They had us crabwalking and doing the inchworm.  Are you kidding me?    It is nice to have your workout done by 6:30 am.    Today I will run, tomorrow I will do 60 minutes on the machines and Saturday I will do a pilates class.  That should give me my time needed for the challenge.  I'm glad we have WIN! tomorrow because I want to see if I have any inch changes since the pounds changes have slowed down.



Great idea!  I think I will plan a glass of milk at night into my points as this weeks goal.

What a workout! 

*Pjlla, Lisa, and Bree*: I just bought myself an undated planner. It works really well because if I planning one day, it doesnt stick out like I goofed. Just an idea. 



pjlla said:


> .I need (yup.... you knew it was coming.... )
> *A PLAN!!!!*
> 
> I am committing to writing up a two week plan today.... effective this Friday, October 15 through Halloween weekend (crazy weekend for me... 3 day swim meet at our home pool, plus trick or treating).  My plan WILL include a four workouts per week, plus a daily points limit that will spread out my Flex points during the week.
> 
> I will start actively journaling my water intake again (don't feel like I've slacked on that significantly, but I haven't been journaling it).  I WILL measure/weigh all portions.
> 
> There.... it is out there.
> 
> Thanks for letting me unload.  I know that many of you have significantly more important/stressful things going on in your lives right now, so thanks for taking the time to continue to support me and all of us here by talking with us, cheering us up, and sharing with us!!  I feel immensely lucky to be involved with such a great group.........................P



ITA with Lisa. Anytime.  Great plan! 



pjlla said:


> OMG!!  Holey guacamole!!  I've killed the thread!!  Honestly.... no one else has been here for over 2 hours???   Did I scare everyone away?  SO SORRY!!  ..........................P





*Bree*: Good luck with your 10K!  Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## cclovesdis

Dreamer24 said:


> I've been terrible at checking in!  I've been doing a good job with eating.  Lots of fruits and veggies and working hard on protein throughout the day.  Exercise has been hit or miss.  I have had a bad cold for 2 weeks.  It started going away, then my husband got it, and I got it back!



 Definitely doing well with eating!  for exercise! Hope you feel better soon! 



tigger813 said:


> I'm so aggravated at my Dr's office right now! I had my physical over a month ago and realized I hadn't gotten my blood test results though I did get my Pap results last week.



 So sorry.



Cupcaker said:


> I love it when I make crazy concoctions, just not when it doesnt taste good  so today i brought some spinach and dried cranberries with me to work.  I got some rasberry dressing from the cafeteria.  Then I remembered I had a babybel I hadnt eaten.  Also I had some left over apples from my snack earlier.  So presto, put all together, I had a nice big salad and not the boring one I usually have.



Sounds delicious!  I love apple in my salad.



MelanieC said:


> Today's QOTD (Sorry it's late):
> what is your favorite treat that is healthy for you and fits into staying on track.



I took a Hungry Girl recipe and modified it slightly, including decreasing the portion size but also adding chocolate chips, and made a good 1-point cookie.

*Taryn*:  Glad Brad gets OT this week! I WISH there was a way I could help. You are really doing amazing!  Please continue to check in even if its just to say hi and that you took Sophie to MILs or DMs. 



pjlla said:


> I've been having issues with exercise for a few months now and I have been thinking about trying something I might like better.... but I'm not sure what that would be.



I cant remember. Do you swim? 



tigger813 said:


> I actually am .4 away from my 45 pound clippie. I weighed myself right before hoping in the shower and it was even better!
> 
> I only did 2 miles on the elliptical at level 2 tension. I'll do some crunches later and maybe some push ups. I'm drinking extra green tea today and I've had a bit of water too!



 Awesome! Great day!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have tomorrow and monday off.  I so need it.
> 
> Plans:
> 
> Friday- Chaperoning Ryans pumpkin patch trip (hopefully the rain holds off)
> and the Race expo at 330p.
> 
> Sat- 5.3 mile women's classic run, and inlaws are coming over for dinner
> 
> Sun- Local farm tour.  20 farms participate between the hours of 1 and 5.  We probably will go to 2 of them.  Fun fall activities for the kids etc.  Dinner at Nana's
> 
> Mon- Its american school week.  There is a time frame for parents to go to the kids classroom and observe.
> 
> I am really looking forward to this 4 day weekend.  I hope the weather is ok.  Right now its cold and raining.



First, . You are doing so well! 

Have a great 4-day weekend! Good luck with your race!


----------



## tigger813

Good luck to everyone on weigh in tomorrow!

I did my crunches and had some more green tea. I'm ready to fall asleep right now. 

Have to watch Grey's and Private Practice sometime tomorrow. 

Looking forward to going out and getting How to Train Your Dragon on DVD tomorrow! We loved it in the theater and are excited to see it again.

Dinner out tomorrow night but I will control myself the rest of the day.

Heading to bed before I collapse!


----------



## my3princes

LuvBaloo said:


> *
> DON'T eat when you are tired! You lose control when you are tired and hungry. Have a cup of tea and go to bed hungry... it won't kill you!!
> 
> 
> KNOW now that you will have to exercise pretty much every day for the rest of your life. Learn to love it... or at least tolerate it.
> 
> By pjlla
> 
> *


*

These 2 things resignate with me.  I really need to work on both.


Congratulations to all the Big Losers this week.  Also Congratulations to all of us still hanging in there, not giving up, realizing that it isn't easy and we all have room for improvement.

My day was super busy again.  The interview went really well.  I actually thought she was going to offer the position on the spot, then found out she has more interviews today and tomorrow.  I really don't know why I leave every interview thinking I nailed it.  Maybe it a conspiracy between employers to boost all of our self esteem before pulling the rug out from under our feet 

2 of my kids had doctor's appts today.  We're going to continue with the same dose of meds for my ADHD 8 year old.  My 15 year old is going on a high risk med for his acne.  He hasn't responded well to previous meds and if this one works he will be acne free within six months for life.  Fingers crossed that it works with none of the bad side effects.  We spent 3 hours at the hospital with the 2 appointments.  Oh and the highlight was when Nick had blood drawn and nearly passed out.  They had to bring in a chair that put him upside down and gave him graham crackers and water.  I'm not sure why he turned white and felt dizzy with ringing ears, but since he needs a monthly blood draw to monitor the meds, I sure hope it doesn't happen again.*


----------



## my3princes

I'm very excited to take over coaching for the next week   Please remember to send you measurements to Connie96 and your weights to LuvBaloo.

My QOTD comes from my interview today.  This was addressed to me in a work invironment, but is applicable for life in general.

QOTD for Friday:  What is one of your weaknesses that you can improve on?


This was really tough for me as I was totally on the spot.  My answer was that I have had such a abnormal work schedule with the ability to work the days that I want it will be difficult for me to adjust to a normal 8-5 schedule.  I added that I have done it before so I know that I can do it, but it will be hard for a while.

My answer in weight terms is that I need to stay focused, find exercise that I can tolerate and do daily and stop eating late at night.  Hopefully having normal hours will have me home early in the evenings so that will help with late night eating as I walk through the door.


----------



## Connie96

Well, folks... I just wanted to post a quick reminder that it's time for our WIN! measure-in. Don't forget to break out your measuring tapes and send in those numbers. We saw some really amazing results last time and I can't wait to see how we've done over these past three weeks.

Good luck with your weigh-ins and measurements. I hope you all see the results you've been working for!


----------



## Connie96

Hey. I wanted to say that I'm sorry for being MIA this week. DD got sick again this week with what seems to be the same virus she had a few weeks ago. This time she has coughing and congestion to go with the high fever, but that could just be allergies on top of the virus. I don't know... So, I was home with her for half of Tuesday and all of Wednesday. My dad was able to take her for me today, so I was able to get a little less behind (but not caught up) on some of my work. And tomorrow, I'm taking a vacation day. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do. Before DD got sick we were planning to go to the Fair again this evening so we could stay late and sleep in tomorrow. I'm hoping the 3-day pattern will hold and her fever will break over night tonight, but we'll see.

I did manage THREE really good on-plan days last week, but got out of whack again last Saturday. I've gotten a couple good half-days, but not any good full days since then. I couldn't even get psyched up for my mid-week run. 

So... I'm gonna say the same thing I said last week... I have to CHOOSE the right thing, even when I don't want to. I need to get over my fear of succeeding. I need to stop planning to start "tomorrow" and just choose the life I want every chance I get. 

I hope to go back and catch up on the last several pages at some point, but I'm not sure when I'll have the time. I really do miss you guys, though. I'll check in again tomorrow or this weekend. And I will be here to collect all the WIN! numbers whether I have time to catch up or not.


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone

my3princes  sorry you son got sick giving blood.  My ds2 was going to Gambia last year and had to get his shots.  We had very little time so he got 6 shots in one visit.  He got through the first 3 in one arm and they decided that the other 3 should be in the other arm.  Just as the 4th one went in you could see his eyes roll back into his head.  We laugh about it now. 

Hope you hear soon about one of the jobs.

QOTD What is one of your weaknesses that you can improve on?

Making sure that I get my exercise in.  


Need to get breakfast and get ready for work.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Weekends are my weakness. I'm trying to stop that from happening anymore. Last weekend went well and I have plans to make this weekend good as well. Time to do some crunches and sit-ups before my weigh in. Of course I have to get DD1 up first and get her fed and dressed.

Its POURING here and the wind is picking up! Supposed to be really windy tonight so I'm not expecting much sleep tonight. Luckily I don't have to get up super early.


----------



## flipflopmom

Not in the mood for this day.  It's COLD!!!  Sophie woke me up at 2, needed to potty.  Then she couldn't go back to sleep, so she wanted to watch princess and the frog on my ipod.  It was dead this am, so no run.   I MIGHT run after work today, it will at least be a bit warmer.

Kids get out at noon, we have a pointless afternoon of professional development.  GOT TO get the house clean and homework done this evening.  Going to a VT game tomorrow, so we'll be gone ALL DAY.  

Spent time trying to determine body fat percentage, etc. this am.  Got a different number on every site with same measurements?.  The last bit I lost really came off my wrists, so I am in the med. frame now, possibly even small, which I don't see.... Which sets my ideal weight at 135. (or lower)  Hm....  don't know if that's doable.  That's 18 lbs. from where I am now.  I really, really don't think I'd look healthy at that weight.  So now I am depressed again.  I know it's just a number, but still....

I might try to get a decent pic taken of me this weekend, and see how I look in it.  That tells me more than the mirror, sometimes.

Have our wellness screening Wed, and they do a body fat analysis then, but I think it's just what the scale says for the percentage.  Since I don't have one, I don't know the accuracy of that, either.  Might be helpful, though.

Didn't weigh this am.  Too foggy after a rough night to remember it was Friday until after 2 big mugs of coffee.

Going to see if I can get a few things straightened in 20 minutes before I absolutely HAVE to shower.

Happy Friday, everyone.
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Look what I got back in my siggie!!!!!!!

Lost 3.8 this week!!!!!! I'm so excited especially since it was PMS week! No signs of it kicked in until yesterday afternoon when I couldn't stop cleaning the house!!!! Still not done so maybe I'll do some more today after I get home from my errands.

Taking Mom to get her nails done and then going to TJs, Staples and KMart. 

Still trying to decide what to have for supper at British Beer Co. I do study menus more thoroughly these days. I may do a club sandwich with onion rings.

Rain has let up but the wind is picking up. I'll do the elliptical later after my errands. I'll stick with a smoothie for lunch to save up for supper and my Friday drink.

Enjoy your day and hope everyone has a good weigh in!!!!


----------



## my3princes

Connie96 said:


> Hey. I wanted to say that I'm sorry for being MIA this week. DD got sick again this week with what seems to be the same virus she had a few weeks ago. This time she has coughing and congestion to go with the high fever, but that could just be allergies on top of the virus. I don't know... So, I was home with her for half of Tuesday and all of Wednesday. My dad was able to take her for me today, so I was able to get a little less behind (but not caught up) on some of my work. And tomorrow, I'm taking a vacation day. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do. Before DD got sick we were planning to go to the Fair again this evening so we could stay late and sleep in tomorrow. I'm hoping the 3-day pattern will hold and her fever will break over night tonight, but we'll see.
> 
> I did manage THREE really good on-plan days last week, but got out of whack again last Saturday. I've gotten a couple good half-days, but not any good full days since then. I couldn't even get psyched up for my mid-week run.
> 
> So... I'm gonna say the same thing I said last week... I have to CHOOSE the right thing, even when I don't want to. I need to get over my fear of succeeding. I need to stop planning to start "tomorrow" and just choose the life I want every chance I get.
> 
> I hope to go back and catch up on the last several pages at some point, but I'm not sure when I'll have the time. I really do miss you guys, though. I'll check in again tomorrow or this weekend. And I will be here to collect all the WIN! numbers whether I have time to catch up or not.



You don't really have a fear of success, you have a fear of the unknown which is a totatlly common reaction to change.  You may need to maintain a bit then you'll probably feel like losing the rest.  That is what happened to me.  I lost 50 lbs and was happy with that for a while then I began to see that I did still have more weight to lose and I was ready to work on it.



donac said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> my3princes  sorry you son got sick giving blood.  My ds2 was going to Gambia last year and had to get his shots.  We had very little time so he got 6 shots in one visit.  He got through the first 3 in one arm and they decided that the other 3 should be in the other arm.  Just as the 4th one went in you could see his eyes roll back into his head.  We laugh about it now.
> 
> Hope you hear soon about one of the jobs.
> 
> QOTD What is one of your weaknesses that you can improve on?
> 
> Making sure that I get my exercise in.
> 
> 
> Need to get breakfast and get ready for work.  Have a great day everyone.



Exercise is a tough one.  I don't think it would be so hard if we had more hours in the day.  I'm sure you'll find a way to cosistantly do it 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Weekends are my weakness. I'm trying to stop that from happening anymore. Last weekend went well and I have plans to make this weekend good as well. Time to do some crunches and sit-ups before my weigh in. Of course I have to get DD1 up first and get her fed and dressed.
> 
> Its POURING here and the wind is picking up! Supposed to be really windy tonight so I'm not expecting much sleep tonight. Luckily I don't have to get up super early.



It's going to be a cold and rainy weekend in the North East.  I know that you can make good choices because you are aware that you need to.  I know that you want your 45 lb clippie back



flipflopmom said:


> Not in the mood for this day.  It's COLD!!!  Sophie woke me up at 2, needed to potty.  Then she couldn't go back to sleep, so she wanted to watch princess and the frog on my ipod.  It was dead this am, so no run.   I MIGHT run after work today, it will at least be a bit warmer.
> 
> Kids get out at noon, we have a pointless afternoon of professional development.  GOT TO get the house clean and homework done this evening.  Going to a VT game tomorrow, so we'll be gone ALL DAY.
> 
> Spent time trying to determine body fat percentage, etc. this am.  Got a different number on every site with same measurements?.  The last bit I lost really came off my wrists, so I am in the med. frame now, possibly even small, which I don't see.... Which sets my ideal weight at 135. (or lower)  Hm....  don't know if that's doable.  That's 18 lbs. from where I am now.  I really, really don't think I'd look healthy at that weight.  So now I am depressed again.  I know it's just a number, but still....
> 
> I might try to get a decent pic taken of me this weekend, and see how I look in it.  That tells me more than the mirror, sometimes.
> 
> Have our wellness screening Wed, and they do a body fat analysis then, but I think it's just what the scale says for the percentage.  Since I don't have one, I don't know the accuracy of that, either.  Might be helpful, though.
> 
> Didn't weigh this am.  Too foggy after a rough night to remember it was Friday until after 2 big mugs of coffee.
> 
> Going to see if I can get a few things straightened in 20 minutes before I absolutely HAVE to shower.
> 
> Happy Friday, everyone.
> Taryn



how tall are you?  I'm 5' 4" and 148 is the weight that puts me in the normal weight zone.  My doctor would like to see me around 120 lbs.  I don't think that I will ever see that rate, but could see myself at 130 or 135 and considering myself skinny.  130 is my ultimate goal, but the interim goal of 135 has been all but impossible to reach.  I think you'll figure out where you should comfortably be, but you need time to adjust to your current weight before you will be able to see beyond.

We have heavy rain here and it is supposed to be with us today and tomorrow.  Possible flooding in areas.  We aren't in any danger of flooding where we live, but I feel for those that are.


----------



## my3princes

Connie96 said:


> Hey. I wanted to say that I'm sorry for being MIA this week. DD got sick again this week with what seems to be the same virus she had a few weeks ago. This time she has coughing and congestion to go with the high fever, but that could just be allergies on top of the virus. I don't know... So, I was home with her for half of Tuesday and all of Wednesday. My dad was able to take her for me today, so I was able to get a little less behind (but not caught up) on some of my work. And tomorrow, I'm taking a vacation day. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do. Before DD got sick we were planning to go to the Fair again this evening so we could stay late and sleep in tomorrow. I'm hoping the 3-day pattern will hold and her fever will break over night tonight, but we'll see.
> 
> I did manage THREE really good on-plan days last week, but got out of whack again last Saturday. I've gotten a couple good half-days, but not any good full days since then. I couldn't even get psyched up for my mid-week run.
> 
> So... I'm gonna say the same thing I said last week... I have to CHOOSE the right thing, even when I don't want to. I need to get over my fear of succeeding. I need to stop planning to start "tomorrow" and just choose the life I want every chance I get.
> 
> I hope to go back and catch up on the last several pages at some point, but I'm not sure when I'll have the time. I really do miss you guys, though. I'll check in again tomorrow or this weekend. And I will be here to collect all the WIN! numbers whether I have time to catch up or not.



I hope your daughter is feeling better 



I just got a call from The Paper Store.  They want to do a second interview this afternoon.  It is with the Head of HR from Corporate.  I wasn't expecting a second interview, but I will certainly go.  It will be interesting to hear what they have to offer.  It must be full time as I already said I would not accept part time


----------



## Rose&Mike

pjlla said:


> Thanks for sharing what is going on with your DS. Please know that it is DEFINITELY helping me out!  I know my DS is  much younger than your son, but it sounds like they struggle with some of the same issues... organization, prioritizing work.... super smart, but difficulty putting their "nose to the grindstone" so to speak.
> 
> I just got a book from the library last week called "That Crumpled Paper was Due Last Week.  Helping Disorganized and Distracted Boys Succeed in School and Life"  I'm hoping it can help me help my DS to learn to be more organized with his school and homework and such.  I've read it cover to cover and there are definitely ideas and such that we will be implementing around here.  But it was also good to see that we had already started some of these ideas, even before the book. The author talks about how boys (more so than girls) have trouble with things like organization and multi-tasking (definitely my son) and how teaching them HOW to be organized and setting systems in place so that they can STAY organized (on their own) can be a win-win scenario.... homework gets done on time, life is easier, and they end up with more "fun time."  We are starting with a binder clean-out tonight!!  (Was supposed to be last night, but we didn't get home until almost 9pm.)
> 
> Anyhow, thanks again for sharing your "tough love" tactics and such.  Nice to know that I'm not alone with these issues with DS!!  (But we love our "little" boys, don't we?!! )
> 
> Anyhow.... I just want to take another minute and share what I was talking about to Shannon above, about feeling like I am failing.  I still feel really bad about dropping the ball last week with my coaching stint.  It isn't like me to forget about something that important... and the fact that I wrote it on the calendar wrong is a poor excuse.  I know you all are so forgiving and I'm sure no one is holding it against me, but I still feel really badly.
> 
> Secondly..... I've been struggling with my exercise and I KNOW it is because I hate the running so much, but I keep feeling like I MUST run.  I know that isn't true and I'm afraid I am guilty of that analogy of "break one dish and then proceed to throw the rest on the floor."  I haven't wanted to run (finding one excuse and then another) and since I haven't been running, I haven't been doing much of ANY exercise.  That feeling that everytime I run I need to go further/faster isn't spurring me on in a competitive fashion... it is just STRESSING ME!
> 
> And lastly, I am still struggling with the same 5 pounds I gained this summer.  And there are days when it seems like I am destined to NEVER lose this weight.  I know it is only about 5 pounds, but it makes me feel like a failure.  It is all I can concentrate on.... instead of the other 80+ that I have lost and kept off.  SO STUPID, I know....
> 
> So there you have it.  That's where I am at right now.  And that is why it was SO NICE to see my words repeated back to me (Thanks Shannon!!), when I need it!    I've obviously got some thinking to do.  I need to re-assess my exercise.  Maybe I will give up the running all together.... or just do less miles per week.  Whatever the case, I need to get back to exercising more regularly.... even if it is just brisk walking or an alternating run/walk pattern.  I need to get back to WEIGHT TRAINING (haven't done any of that in weeks).    And I need to get off the pattern of having to spend the week trying to un-do the damage I did over the weekend and by being hungry all week because I ate ALL of my Flex points over the weekend.  Obviously this ISN'T working for me!!  I need (yup.... you knew it was coming.... )
> *A PLAN!!!!*
> 
> I am committing to writing up a two week plan today.... effective this Friday, October 15 through Halloween weekend (crazy weekend for me... 3 day swim meet at our home pool, plus trick or treating).  My plan WILL include a four workouts per week, plus a daily points limit that will spread out my Flex points during the week.
> 
> I will start actively journaling my water intake again (don't feel like I've slacked on that significantly, but I haven't been journaling it).  I WILL measure/weigh all portions.
> 
> There.... it is out there.
> 
> Thanks for letting me unload.  I know that many of you have significantly more important/stressful things going on in your lives right now, so thanks for taking the time to continue to support me and all of us here by talking with us, cheering us up, and sharing with us!!  I feel immensely lucky to be involved with such a great group.........................P


P--thanks so much for the encouragement about DS. I really needed to read that today. I know in the big scheme of things, this is a little problem. But it's still worrisome. I might read that book just to get some more insight. Most of the stuff I have read comes from stuff geared towards gifted kids, and we have debated and debated having him tested for add. DS and I talked about it again this week. But gifted issues and add stuff often overlap. He knows what to do, and he'll tell me what he needs to do, and he'll do good for about a week, and then quit. He even told me that--"I know I'll do good for awhile and then go back to the same old bad habits." So, I talked to him about weight loss and how, even if I have a crappy day, I don't quit anymore. It was so nice to be able to say that to him. He even talked earlier this week about how he doesn't see the point in college--I told him we weren't having that conversation. The thing is he could mess around and get reasonable grades, but he knows he can do better and it's stressing him out. It is not always a good thing when things come easy to you early in life, and I am very grateful he is learning this lesson. And I am glad it's happening his sophomore year instead of his freshman year.

Big  to you on all the other stuff. Let me remind you again of something---YOU LOST 80+ pounds!!!  WOOHOO!!! I totally understand the wanting to get rid of those last pounds. But you are healthy! You eat very well the majority of the time! You give amazing advice to all of us about food and choices and alternatives, etc! It's ok to not like running. Somedays I HATE it. I truly do it because--I'm going to be very honest here--I don't want to ever have to take an anti-depressant again, and running seems to do the trick for me. Did you ever try the spinning class? Mike and I were going to do one last night, but I was too stressed out. So that's the plan for next week. Should we make a deal--if you do it I will? Anyhow,  I just wanted to say I'm sorry it's hard right now.

50sjayne-- 

Bree--can't wait to see pictures from the race! I think it is very common among runners to be afraid of being late for a race.



lisah0711 said:


> I'm interested in hearing what you and Rose have to say on this subject.  DS has had some big adjustments this year because I am making him keep track of his own stuff -- a couple of zeros for missing homework and a poor score due to sloppiness that he described to me as a "punch in the gut" have helped improve things but there is still a long ways to go.
> 
> Did you ever see that Gary Larson cartoon Midvale School for the Gifted? That describes my son to a "T."  If you Google it you can find it easily.  It is copyright protected and I can't find an "official" link.
> 
> I'm thinking that what causes this trait in boys is related to the trait in men who can live in a house for years and still not know what needs to be done to get everyone out of the house without instructions.
> 
> , Pamela, that is what we are here for!


 
I'm going to google that cartoon.



MelanieC said:


> Hey everyone,
> Sorry I didn't get online last night to post.  I was pretty stressed about a work related thing.  I'll post later tonight about that.
> 
> Today's QOTD (Sorry it's late):
> what is your favorite treat that is healthy for you and fits into staying on track.
> 
> I like to make homemade peanut butter cups.  I use very dark organic chocolate and organic  peanut butter.  I have small silicone cupcake type holders that work well and it keeps the ridges in it like the real ones


Melanie--can you share that recipe? I have been craving something sweet.

My healthy treat are pistachhio crisps! Yum! They fill in for potato chips, but I actually get some protein from them and I don't go too crazy and binge, because a couple is enough.

Taryn-- I have so been there. I'm glad you were able to share with us. Please, if it gets beyond just random thoughts, please, please tell Brad. I know for me sometimes just sharing that I am so overwhelmed that I'm feeling that way is enough. Know that there are lots of people that care about you.

And here are my thoughts (FWIW) on the goal. You could drive yourself insane with this. I am still driving myself crazy by second guessing my goal. I think at some point you will be able to say, "yes I would like to go lower, and I might even try to still go lower, but I am ok at this weight." That's where I'm at now. I was 143.6 this morning--I would really like to see the 130s, but if I don't I am ok with that. I feel great. Still got a belly, but it's much smaller than it used to be. Repeat after me--I am a great mom, great wife, great teacher, and I have lost over 60 pounds!!! Woohoo!!

Lindsey--have a great race!!!!!!



jenanderson said:


> *For part two of the challenge, share your routines for getting a healthy breakfast in each day.
> 
> Here's to a happy and healthy week!
> Jen*


*
Breakfast is not optional anymore--usually I'm starving! Anyhow, most days I have my planned breakfast--greek yogurt, kashi, and a banana. This morning I had leftover bean soup. If I'm running late for work I will have a protein bar and a banana at my desk. 



my3princes said:



QOTD for Friday:  What is one of your weaknesses that you can improve on?

Click to expand...

I am still stress eating. Last night I had dinner planned. Leftover soup and goat cheese sandwiches, very easy. I have been sleeping so porely this week, that even with a 4 mile run after work I was agitated. So we went out and I had french fries and a cheese quesadilla and beer. I really need to stick with my plan, and stop letting stress get the best of me.

Connie--hope DD is feeling better. I will probably do my measurements Sunday. Thanks for the reminder!



tigger813 said:



			Look what I got back in my siggie!!!!!!!

Enjoy your day and hope everyone has a good weigh in!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations Tracey!!!!

Good morning. Went to the Y and did 45 min on the bike. Tomorrow we are running 14 and I am sooooo looking forward to it being over. I need to go today to get some cool weather clothes to run in. And another pair of jeans. I might take a nap today. I have been waking up so much this week. I sleep for about an hour or two and then I'm up. It's starting to wear me out. 

Have a good day!*


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> I just got a call from The Paper Store.  They want to do a second interview this afternoon.  It is with the Head of HR from Corporate.  I wasn't expecting a second interview, but I will certainly go.  It will be interesting to hear what they have to offer.  It must be full time as I already said I would not accept part time



Good luck!!!


----------



## SettinSail

UGH - every time I post I end up losing it when I submit.  I think I will start copying it just before submitting so I don't lose it.

Hello everyone

Have not had a chance to get back on here since Weds.  My day turned bad quickly when I went to get DS from soccer practice he was not there and a younger team was on the field.  I could not reach him by 5:15 so I just went back home.  School gets out on Weds at 2:30.  He finally called me at 6:00 which is an hour later than usual.  He was the last one there when I went to get him.  He said only 5 kids showed up (Weds practice is optional) and they practiced over in the corner with only one net.  I believe him but that made getting to Scouts a big rush and I told him he would need to figure out to leave practice early if it was running late and he had another comittment.
I felt sad for him since he didn't get home from Scouts until 8:30, what a long day.  I have also ordered the book for disorganized boys on Amazon

I was all keyed up and upset about not being able to reach DS and not knowing where he was that I scraped my landlord's car in the parking lot!
The landlord would not come out and look at it in the dark and he hasn't said anything to us since then either.  I am hoping that means he doesn't want anything else but I don't like this hanging over my head    It looks like it's only a bit of our paint on his bumper and could maybe even be cleaned off but he has another spot of damage on his bumper from something else too.

In better news, DH found out he has 4 days of vacation he has to use before the end of the year.  We hope to quickly plan a trip for the first week of Nov since DS is on Fall Break that week.  Will need to be something cheap !

I spent all day yesterday with some friends at the thermal baths in Beuren.
Heaven on Earth
I think all the hot sauna rooms helped me show a 2 pound loss for the week today

Hugs to all who need them and congrats to Tayrn and all the biggest losers this week !!! 

Wish I had more time to respond to individually but know that I am reading every word you wrote and thinking of you today.  You are so motivating to me!

Have a great weekend,
Shawn


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Hoping for a good day. Need to stay very OP because tomorrow night's dinner is at a bar with a comedy show. I'm going out with my BFF for her b-day. I can't drink (meds), but the only healthy item on the menu is a side salad. Plus, we're talking about going out for pizza after the show. The evening will be fun, but not exactly healthy. She knows it too, and is thinking about it herself. That's reassuring. 

Hope everyone has a great day!

CC



jenanderson said:


> *For part two of the challenge*, share your routines for getting a healthy breakfast in each day.



The big key for me is to have options in the house. My favorite is oatmeal with diced apples and milk added before cooking. I add cinnamon after cooking. I also like egg substitute or even a full egg on a 1-pt thin roll or just in a bowl. The other key is keeping milk available at all times.



my3princes said:


> My day was super busy again.  The interview went really well.  I actually thought she was going to offer the position on the spot, then found out she has more interviews today and tomorrow.  I really don't know why I leave every interview thinking I nailed it.  Maybe it a conspiracy between employers to boost all of our self esteem before pulling the rug out from under our feet



Hope you hear good news soon! 



my3princes said:


> QOTD for Friday:  What is one of your weaknesses that you can improve on?



I am really working on tracking everything I eat and maintaining control when I go out for a meal. Dinner tomorrow nigh is at a bar. I wont have anything to drink, but that isnt much of a help when almost everything on the menu is fried.

*Connie*: Hope DD feels better soon!  Enjoy your day off!  Have a great week! 

*Dona*: Hope you have a great day! 

*Taryn*:  135 sounds really low. You look amazing! 



tigger813 said:


> Lost 3.8 this week!!!!!! I'm so excited especially since it was PMS week! No signs of it kicked in until yesterday afternoon when I couldn't stop cleaning the house!!!! Still not done so maybe I'll do some more today after I get home from my errands.



 Love your siggie!  Hope you are able to get some sleep tonight!


----------



## my3princes

SettinSail said:


> UGH - every time I post I end up losing it when I submit.  I think I will start copying it just before submitting so I don't lose it.
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> Have not had a chance to get back on here since Weds.  My day turned bad quickly when I went to get DS from soccer practice he was not there and a younger team was on the field.  I could not reach him by 5:15 so I just went back home.  School gets out on Weds at 2:30.  He finally called me at 6:00 which is an hour later than usual.  He was the last one there when I went to get him.  He said only 5 kids showed up (Weds practice is optional) and they practiced over in the corner with only one net.  I believe him but that made getting to Scouts a big rush and I told him he would need to figure out to leave practice early if it was running late and he had another comittment.
> I felt sad for him since he didn't get home from Scouts until 8:30, what a long day.  I have also ordered the book for disorganized boys on Amazon
> 
> I was all keyed up and upset about not being able to reach DS and not knowing where he was that I scraped my landlord's car in the parking lot!
> The landlord would not come out and look at it in the dark and he hasn't said anything to us since then either.  I am hoping that means he doesn't want anything else but I don't like this hanging over my head    It looks like it's only a bit of our paint on his bumper and could maybe even be cleaned off but he has another spot of damage on his bumper from something else too.
> 
> In better news, DH found out he has 4 days of vacation he has to use before the end of the year.  We hope to quickly plan a trip for the first week of Nov since DS is on Fall Break that week.  Will need to be something cheap !
> 
> I spent all day yesterday with some friends at the thermal baths in Beuren.
> Heaven on Earth
> I think all the hot sauna rooms helped me show a 2 pound loss for the week today
> 
> Hugs to all who need them and congrats to Tayrn and all the biggest losers this week !!!
> 
> Wish I had more time to respond to individually but know that I am reading every word you wrote and thinking of you today.  You are so motivating to me!
> 
> Have a great weekend,
> Shawn



I hope that things calm down for you.  Not knowing where ds was must have been frightening.  Take a deep breath and enjoy you loss.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Hoping for a good day. Need to stay very OP because tomorrow night's dinner is at a bar with a comedy show. I'm going out with my BFF for her b-day. I can't drink (meds), but the only healthy item on the menu is a side salad. Plus, we're talking about going out for pizza after the show. The evening will be fun, but not exactly healthy. She knows it too, and is thinking about it herself. That's reassuring.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> CC
> 
> 
> 
> The big key for me is to have options in the house. My favorite is oatmeal with diced apples and milk added before cooking. I add cinnamon after cooking. I also like egg substitute or even a full egg on a 1-pt thin roll or just in a bowl. The other key is keeping milk available at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you hear good news soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I am really working on tracking everything I eat and maintaining control when I go out for a meal. Dinner tomorrow nigh is at a bar. I wont have anything to drink, but that isnt much of a help when almost everything on the menu is fried.
> 
> *Connie*: Hope DD feels better soon!  Enjoy your day off!  Have a great week!
> 
> *Dona*: Hope you have a great day!
> 
> *Taryn*:  135 sounds really low. You look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your siggie!  Hope you are able to get some sleep tonight!



CC you are doing a good job of planning ahead.  Try to remember everything that you just told us when you're in the moment tomorrow night.  You can do it.


----------



## keenercam

Thank you so much, Melanie, for coaching last week! You were wonderful.  And thank you, Deb, for doing it this week. Isn’t it fun?
Congratulations to all of the losers and maintainers and to everyone else who is still here, plugging along.  You guys ROCK!



jenanderson said:


> I am moving to the maintainers team.  I think I am okay with where I am at.  It may change slightly like you are learning but I think the biggest thing is that I feel good where I am at.
> . . . .
> Cam - I need to take a lesson from you and Rose.  I have been avoiding working out except for the running.  I am now going to figure out how to make a deal with myself to add some other exercising back in.  I will give this some thought and report back with what I come up with.


Congratulations for moving to the maintainers team, Jen!  You are doing so great and I think this new mindset will be so wonderful for you.  On the exercise routine, I can’t wait to hear what you come up with.  My normal routine was a colossal “fail” last night. I changed at work and was all set to go to the Y on my way home, but I checked a text from Howard that said he was in for the night, on the couch in his jammies and that there was room for me on the couch.  So, instead of going to the Y I went home.  I got there close to 7 and intended to grab something to eat and park myself on the couch with my Kindle and my iphone (to play “Words with Friends”).  Instead, I ended up being on my feet for most of 2 ½ hours, organizing the freezer, prepping and cooking spaghetti squash and all sorts of veggies and cleaning the kitchen and organizing stuff for batch cooking this weekend.  I SOOO regretted not going to the gym, even though I accomplished so much.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I ended up buying 6s. . . .
> DS is still driving me a little insane.  . . I did tell him that he can always call me no matter what, but if he calls me in two weeks boohooing because things weren't going well, there was going to be some tough love coming his way, because he's wearing me out, and worrying about him from 500 miles away was hard. I can't just go see that he's ok.


Rose, you are such an amazing woman and an awesome Mom. Congrats on the size 6 pants.  That must have felt so wonderful!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was home by 415p.  Dh said he would pick up the kids so I went out and got a 5 mile run in.  Beautiful weather!!!!  I forgot my phone so I had no idea what kind of pace I was running.  I was worried I would slow down but instead I think I might have cut a min or two off my time.  Made dinner and now we are watching wizard of oz.  Great night.  Feeling good.  I think if I could have this kind of schedule every day I would be much less stressed.


What a wonderful way to spend your “found time”!  Kudos to you for sneaking in those 5 miles!



tigger813 said:


> I had 2 mac wraps (660 calories total) but I had saved up my calories during the day and drank lots of water. . .I probably did between 8 and 9 miles today with walking to the wellness center, mowing the lawn, walking with Redwalker and then walking the track tonight. I really want a 3-4 pound loss this week.


I love how you squeeze in those miles whenever you can. You are really racking them up!  Congratulations.    Oh, and I’ve been wondering about those mac wraps and have been able to persuade myself so far to avoid McDs. Sounds like they are good and not too calorie-laden.  That with a side salad might be a nice treat for me the next time Howard and Andrew want McDs.



my3princes said:


> My interview went very well.  ..I have my second interview with GroSolar tomorrow morning.  We'll see how that goes.  I'm hoping by Friday to know where I stand with both of those companies plus the one I interview for last week.  I'm anxious to know if I have a job or if I need to get more resumes out there.


How did the GroSolar interview go?



Cupcaker said:


> I went to see my dietician yesterday.  I actually found out that I have lost 42 pounds since January.


WOW! That is absolutely awesome! You must look and feel like a totally different person!  Congratulations.  
Oh, and thank you for the congrats for Andrew.  He sings excerpts from “Basket Case” which I think takes a LOT of courage.  LOL!  He is fearless, though, and I am really proud of him for using his natural talents (vocal and as a musician and actor) to entertain.  



50sjayne said:


> . . .-- if you are single (I am not) and are only attracting men you wouldn't want to be with.There may be some reason for that. It may be what you are 'putting out there'. If you think you are worthy of someone you can really love--that person _may be there for you_ once you have come to grips with the fact you are worthy.


I’m sorry you are going through a rough time, but I am so glad you have Penny to give you kitty love.  Thank you for sharing your insights, though I am sad that that meditative process made you sad.  I really wish my DD22 would learn the lesson I excerpted from your post, above.  I can’t figure out if it is lack of self-esteem? Or her persistent need to champion the unloved/unfortunate that keeps landing her in relationships that aren’t right for her.  She can see that none of these guys is “the one” and yet says she doesn’t want to hurt them by breaking up with them.  As far as she is concerned, no one is “bad” – they just aren’t loved enough.  It’s enough to make a mom crazy.  



tigger813 said:


> For those interested in the weight loss challenge website and password for Week 5:
> www.weightlosschallenge.com
> Course 3  Week 5
> Userame: wlc
> Password:losefat


Thank you SOO much for sharing this. I have read every word of week 1 and 2 and am learning so much. I really appreciate that you are willing to take the time to share.  



lisah0711 said:


> Last chance workout was hard yesterday.  They had us crabwalking and doing the inchworm.  Are you kidding me?    It is nice to have your workout done by 6:30 am.    Today I will run, tomorrow I will do 60 minutes on the machines and Saturday I will do a pilates class.  That should give me my time needed for the challenge.  I'm glad we have WIN! tomorrow because I want to see if I have any inch changes since the pounds changes have slowed down.


In case I haven’t told you lately, Lisa, I think you are totally wonderful! Thank you for all your support here and for sharing so much with us.  I am always so impressed and intrigued by your workouts. I hope you see the results you deserve for working so hard.  Can’t wait to hear how your WIN measurements work out. 



pjlla said:


> I just got a book from the library last week called "That Crumpled Paper was Due Last Week.  Helping Disorganized and Distracted Boys Succeed in School and Life"
> Don't forget that your body needs some FATS to keep things moving along too.  Usually if I am having an issue with things not moving the way they should be, it is usually because I have dropped my fats too low.  REmember to keep some healthy fats in your diet......nuts, avocados and dressing with some EVOO are a best bet.
> Secondly..... I've been struggling with my exercise and I KNOW it is because I hate the running so much, but I keep feeling like I MUST run


Thanks for sharing the name of that book, Pamela. I wonder if it is too late to try to implement some of those strategies with Andrew. I have really tried to give over ownership of his academic performance to him and have told him that ultimately, whether he gets into American University (his #1 choice) or not will be entirely due to HIS efforts.  It is reassuring to me to hear that other parents have academically talented boys who struggle with organization and time-management.  Andrew’s ADD is mostly controlled with medication, but I think the bad habits are just ingrained and hard for him to change.  And believe me, you cannot succeed in AP and Honors classes with those bad habits as the norm.  Anyway, thanks for the book reference – I am going to find it and read it.  Maybe it’s not too late. LOL!  

BTW, I do NOT agree that you HAVE to run to do “this”.  I really believe you should find an exercise you love and stick to it until you don’t love it anymore. Then find something else. Right now, I am restricted to walking, but I find I actually enjoy it.  Oh, and to read my Kindle and listen to music on the elliptical makes that a very selfish experience for me.  

On your point about the fats? My doctor insists I am not seeing the weight loss because of my nearly fat-free diet.  He highly recommends stir frying veggies once in a while in healthy oils and using low-fat products instead of fat-free.

*Taryn*, sweetie, when I read your post, I immediately looked at your avatar to see where you live.  I swear, if I knew where you lived, and if I could, I’d come and give you a hug and I would do everything I could to help with anything I could take off your plate.  You are such a generous and compassionate soul and I have to believe that that contributes to how overwhelmed and sad you are feeling (for example, just you worrying about that orphaned girl is probably making you even sadder, because you are so compassionate).
 I am just so sorry you are feeling this way.  I know that we all tell you how much we look to you for inspiration, but that must be something of a burden, too.  You don’t have to be strong all the time, Taryn.  You are going through a very stressful time and it is okay to need to fall back and re-group.  Your girls will learn just as valuable life lessons from watching you deal with life’s struggles as they do from watching you persevere and succeed. I hope that makes sense. 



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks everyone! I did really well today. No chocolate. The meeting did not go so well, but I didn’t binge!!!!!!!!!!


Great job yesterday, CC! Have fun at the comedy show with BFF.  



my3princes said:


> . . .My day was super busy again.  The interview went really well.


Congratulations on the great interview and the invitation to a second interview at the Paper Store.  Be sure to report back and tell us how it goes.  We are all rooting for you!  Sorry your son felt sick while they took blood. I hope it was a one-time thing, maybe from not eating or something. Poor guy!

*Connie*, sorry DD was sick again. I hope she is much better today.  I am sure Grandpa is spoiling her, right?  Congrats on the 3 good days last week!  Good luck making those good choices. If you find a magic solution, please be sure to share.  



tigger813 said:


> Look what I got back in my siggie!!!!!!!


Congratulations!!!  

*Rose* – What are  pistachio crisps?  I’ve never heard of them and I am always looking for new protein sources.  

*Shawn* – Congrats on the loss and on the upcoming, unexpected mini-vacation.  I would have totally freaked out in your shoes about DS not being where I thought he was.  How old is he?  

By the way, I have been losing posts like crazy.  I think I have come up with a solution.  I hit the multi-quote button for every post I am going to respond to and then I hit “post reply”.  When it takes me to the reply window, I hit alt+A and copy the entire window with the multi-quotes and then copy that into a Word document.  I do all my responses there because if I lose what I am doing, I can hit the “undo” icon and get it back.  Then I hit Alt+A on the word document, and copy it into a clean “reply” window on the DIS.  It is much more secure for me that way.  The only problem is no smilies, so I have to post smilie-less or try to insert them without losing the post.  This time I am posting smilie-less because my response got huge. LOL!


----------



## Rose&Mike

keenercam said:


> On your point about the fats? My doctor insists I am not seeing the weight loss because of my nearly fat-free diet.  He highly recommends stir frying veggies once in a while in healthy oils and using low-fat products instead of fat-free.


FWIW--I don't do weight watchers, I'm more of a portion control kind of girl, and occasionally I'll check my calories, so I don't know anything about fats and points. Having said that I very rarely do low fat. I cook in olive oil, eat whole eggs, eat full fat cheese, have nuts daily etc. Now, I might cut back--not use as much oil, only have one egg, have a small serving of cheese, but I do not avoid fats. I think our bodies need fats for so many reasons. It's all about the portions. The one thing I do eat that's fat free is milk and yogurt. I like it fine fat free, so why waste calories. I'm making linguine in lemon cream sauce for dinner and I'm using low fat cream cheese--can't tell the difference here either. But I will be very careful to only have a small serving with lots of vegetables.

Pistachio crisps are like crackers, but are loaded with pieces of pistchios. They are not a great protein source--I think 15 crackers are 5 grams and a 140 calories. But they are a great snack--IMO. And they fill me up. I very rarely have a full serving. For me it's a huge improvement from the chips and dip I binged on last year. Takes care of my salt craving too.

I think all you can do with boys in this case, is just teach and model organizational skills and hope for the best. We tried letting DS find out the hard way in high school, but he still always managed to pull out the grades--he was in an IB program and took a bunch of AP tests. (He did not have his first B on a report card until college.) He had a 3.9 last semester--which is excellent. This isn't really about grades, it's about how he feels--and it's really stressing him out. I thought of you all, because he said the first thing he did to get organized was to clean up his apartment--and I know how everyone gets in the cleaning mode when they are stressed out. 

He feels out of control and I think he still might not be at the point where he wants to give up the fun stuff (tv, hanging out, computer, doing nothing) to get what he wants--in this case good grades and a good internship/ good law school. It really is just like weight loss in so many ways. Sometimes you have to put other things aside to get the things you want. You have to make the right choices--most of the time. And we looked at American--they do have a beautiful campus!

Anyhow, nice to know we aren't the only ones dealing with this. 

CC--have a great time!


----------



## brinalyn530

Taryn  I just want to give you a big ol hug  . Im so sorry that you are feeling that way. I have been in a place like you describe and I can tell you that the only thing that pulled me through was the thought of my DS having to grow up without me. I'm glad that you have your DH to talk things through with. Please, please check to see if your workplace (teachers union? Im not sure how public employers work, but I hope they have something similar) has any type of Employee Assistance Program. If it does, it is a confidential service that can refer you to services to help with your situation (financial, emotional, etc.) at little or no cost to you. If there is anything you need - advice, a shoulder, anything - please let me know. Im with Pamela and Cam  wishing I was closer so I could help in a substantial way. Maybe you could give maintaining a try for a while like Jen A? It would take one worry off your plate for awhile, and maybe itll be easier to figure out your ideal weight once youve been at your current weight for a little bit? Just a thought  . Either way, please keep us updated on how you are doing .  

Get well wishes and job hunting PD to everyone who needs them!

Have a great rest of the afternoon everyone!

Bree


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

my3princes said:


> QOTD for Friday:  What is one of your weaknesses that you can improve on?



Thanks to melanie for coaching last week and welcome my3princes!!!!

My weakness is that when I get a little ahead either financially or weight loss I then want to have a party.  Example: Shopping spree, or big dinner splurge.  This often makes getting finances under control or continuing my weight loss harder.  If I could just keep the celebrations to a minimum or figure out other ways to make myself feel good I think I would be even more successful at my goals.



flipflopmom said:


> I might try to get a decent pic taken of me this weekend, and see how I look in it.  That tells me more than the mirror, sometimes.



I feel like a picture is a better way to really see what you look like too.  I have been taking a monthy picture to monitor my weight loss.  It also helps to reflect on how far Ive come.



tigger813 said:


> Look what I got back in my siggie!!!!!!!
> 
> Lost 3.8 this week!!!!!!


Wow tracey awesome job.  Congrats and the siggie looks excellent.



my3princes said:


> I just got a call from The Paper Store.  They want to do a second interview this afternoon.  It is with the Head of HR from Corporate.  I wasn't expecting a second interview, but I will certainly go.  It will be interesting to hear what they have to offer.  It must be full time as I already said I would not accept part time



Good luck I hope its what you want to hear.



Rose&Mike said:


> Tomorrow we are running 14 and I am sooooo looking forward to it being over.



Wow 14 you guys are awesome.  When is your next race?



SettinSail said:


> I spent all day yesterday with some friends at the thermal baths in Beuren.
> Heaven on Earth
> I think all the hot sauna rooms helped me show a 2 pound loss for the week today



Sounds like a great way to relax shawn.  and woohoo on the 2lb loss

I had a great morning at the pumpkin patch with ryan's class.  We came home and carved his pumpkin together after having lunch at subway.  If I can continue on my path of good eating over the weekend I feel like I will be able to finally see the scale go down again.  I am heading shortly to pick up nicholas from preschool and then dropping the boys off at my parents so I can go enjoy the race expo!!!!  I hope they have some interesting stands.

TTYL


----------



## 50sjayne

I just wanted to say thanks-- I am so relieved I can come back on here-- I really need to be here. I'm not a perfect person-- my husband knew this going in and has kept me 20 years now--so, this too will pass. I just hope it goes as well as I can make it go. I got some gentle advice from someone I really respect and trust--" you can't just take him home like a kitten" 

From Rogers & Hammerstein:
I'm jist a girl who cain't say no,
I'm in a turrible fix 
I always say "come on, le's go"
Jist when I orta say nix!
When a person tries to kiss a girl,
I know she orta give his face a smack.
But as soon as someone kisses me,
I somehow, sorta, wanta kiss him back!
I'm jist a fool when lights are low
I cain't be prissy and quaint
I ain't the type that can faint
How c'n I be whut I ain't?
I cain't say no!

That would be me-- except I can. 



> Im sorry you are going through a rough time, but I am so glad you have Penny to give you kitty love. Thank you for sharing your insights, though I am sad that that meditative process made you sad. I really wish my DD22 would learn the lesson I excerpted from your post, above. I cant figure out if it is lack of self-esteem? Or her persistent need to champion the unloved/unfortunate that keeps landing her in relationships that arent right for her. She can see that none of these guys is the one and yet says she doesnt want to hurt them by breaking up with them. As far as she is concerned, no one is bad  they just arent loved enough. Its enough to make a mom crazy.



The bad thing is my daughter just called me awhile back with the same problem lol and I basically told her y'know-- that fiery passionate thing passes and what you have between you and your husband is real and worth hanging on to. But it's hard. I'm one who doesn't believe in monogamy to begin with--(as a concept) although it's easier in this age and stage in humanity. Although-- 1/2 of all marriages in America end in divorce...

Anyways-- I don't know who this guy was I was watching on OPB but he's definitely worth looking into. Just workin' through it right now-- meanwhile in my lower maintain, and dutifully doing pt exercises and more.


----------



## Cupcaker

Down a little over a pound for the week!  Woo hoo.  Hoping to go into uncharted territory this weekend, below 137.  I honestly cant remember when I was there last.  Definitely more than 5 years ago, maybe even 7 or 8 years.  Ive been chugging away at my homework and am actually ahead of schedule.  The usual stuff for me this weekend againclass, homework, meetings, more homework, trying to exercise, more homework.  Then on top of that I have to prepare for a presentation I am giving at a national conference next month.  Does anyone have suggestions of what to do in San Antonio?  The conference is on the River Walk. Congrats to everyone just hanging in there.


MelanieC said:


> what is your favorite treat that is healthy for you and fits into staying on track.


I dont have one right now.  During the summer it was fat free popsicles.  I guess if I had to choose something, it would be mini cupcakes.  I know theyre not healthy, but at least theyre only 100 calories and it satisfies my cravings.


flipflopmom said:


> :
> Trying to keep my head above water, I haven't sunk yet.


Taryn- I admire all that stuff you are doing.  It is definitely not easy.  I feel like I am in a similar situation, with the only thing keeping my head above the water is not wanting to hurt the people I love.  Actually, I even had a mini meltdown my last night at WDW because I didnt want to come back to reality and all the overwhelming things I have to do.  Hopefully you can take things one day at a time and look forward to a better tomorrow.  See if theres anything you can let go of so that it would be one less thing on your plate.  My house is a pigsty right now and I havent cooked in over a week.  But at least that has saved me some time and I know eventually, I will pick that up again (just no visitors till then).  to you


mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have tomorrow and monday off.  I so need it.


Have a great four day weekend.  Your plans sound like a lot of fun!


jenanderson said:


> *For part two of the challenge*, share your routines for getting a healthy breakfast in each day.


Jen- Sorry Ive been slacking on the HH.  Its one of those things I kind of let go to save me more time, but I am still doing everything, just not tracking.  

Not eating breakfast has never been an option.  I rarely skip breakfast.  If I dont eat, I dont function.  I eat whatever I have available: cereal, shakes, vitatops, bagel.  I definitely keep it light and healthy.


cclovesdis said:


> Thanks everyone! I did really well today. No chocolate. The meeting did not go so well, but I didnt binge!!!!!!!!!!  (to myself )


Glad you were in control.  That will definitely serve you well when you go to the bar tonight.  Hope you have lots of fun and the comedians are funny.



my3princes said:


> QOTD for Friday:  What is one of your weaknesses that you can improve on?


Getting too stressed.  If I can figure out a way how to overcome this, it will definitely help.  In terms of weight, sometimes I stress too much on what I eat, what will I eat, etc. that in the end, I dont want to eat anymore.  Definitely not good.  I think I can overcome this just simply by having more healthy food available at the house.


Connie96 said:


> Hey. I wanted to say that I'm sorry for being MIA this week.


Hope DD gets better soon and it doesnt come back!  Have a great weekend.


flipflopmom said:


> I might try to get a decent pic taken of me this weekend, and see how I look in it.  That tells me more than the mirror, sometimes.


Even more importantly, how do you feel?  Do you feel comfortable with your body?


tigger813 said:


> Look what I got back in my siggie!!!!!!!


Congratualtions!  You definitely deserve it with all the hard work you have put in.


my3princes said:


> I just got a call from The Paper Store.  They want to do a second interview this afternoon.


See it did go well!  Good luck with the second interview.


SettinSail said:


> I spent all day yesterday with some friends at the thermal baths in Beuren.
> Heaven on Earth
> I think all the hot sauna rooms helped me show a 2 pound loss for the week today


So jealous!  Congratulations on the 2 pound loss!

Have a good weekend everyone!
Jeanette


----------



## Rose&Mike

50sjayne said:


> I just wanted to say thanks-- I am so relieved I can come back on here-- I really need to be here. I'm not a perfect person-- my husband knew this going in and has kept me 20 years now--so, this too will pass. I just hope it goes as well as I can make it go. I got some gentle advice from someone I really respect and trust--" you can't just take him home like a kitten"
> 
> The bad thing is my daughter just called me awhile back with the same problem lol and I basically told her y'know-- that fiery passionate thing passes and what you have between you and your husband is real and worth hanging on to. But it's hard. I'm one who doesn't believe in monogamy to begin with--(as a concept) although it's easier in this age and stage in humanity. Although-- 1/2 of all marriages in America end in divorce...
> 
> Anyways-- I don't know who this guy was I was watching on OPB but he's definitely worth looking into. Just workin' through it right now-- meanwhile in my lower maintain, and dutifully doing pt exercises and more.


I almost posted this earlier this week, but I'm starting to wonder if divorce is contagious? I have so many friends in there 40s who are either getting a divorce or are unhappy in their marriages. (Not that there is anything wrong with getting out of a bad situation. I often wonder how things would have been different if my mom would have left when all the bad stuff started.) Anyhow, this week I found out two more friends are getting divorced and I started thinking about all that's wrong in our marriage. You know the grass is always greener stuff.  Anyhow, interesting to think about. I brought myself back to reality quickly, so that was good. 

Thanks for sharing! 

Here's a good one--DS told me his friends who went camping this week (they are on fall break) all got drinking tickets! So all that stress about studying kept him home and he avoided a ticket. I am really hoping he has learned lots of lessons from all this! I'm really sorry the other kids got in trouble, but I'm hoping this was a reality check for the whole group. They are good kids, just have a little too much fun sometimes, I think.

*Jenanderson*--are you running in a running skirt with capris from runningskirts.com?  I looked for regular capris today, and didn't find any I liked, so I think I might get the skirt with capri pants and wear long socks when it gets really cold. Tomorrow it's supposed to be in the 40s and I found a long sleeved shirt and I'm going to just wear my skirt and hope I don't freeze.


----------



## flipflopmom

my3princes said:


> how tall are you?  I'm 5' 4" and 148 is the weight that puts me in the normal weight zone.  My doctor would like to see me around 120 lbs.  I don't think that I will ever see that rate, but could see myself at 130 or 135 and considering myself skinny.  130 is my ultimate goal, but the interim goal of 135 has been all but impossible to reach.


I'm 5'7. I am going to wait and see what the body fat analysis is next week.  I definitely want to get to 145.  After that, we'll see. My legs are EXTREMELY muscular, so I am thinking that it is a bit misleading....  



my3princes said:


> They want to do a second interview this afternoon.  It is with the Head of HR from Corporate.  I wasn't expecting a second interview, but I will certainly go.  It will be interesting to hear what they have to offer.  It must be full time as I already said I would not accept part time


good luck!



keenercam said:


> Taryn[/B], sweetie, when I read your post, I immediately looked at your avatar to see where you live.  I swear, if I knew where you lived, and if I could, Id come and give you a hug and I would do everything I could to help with anything I could take off your plate.  You are such a generous and compassionate soul and I have to believe that that contributes to how overwhelmed and sad you are feeling (for example, just you worrying about that orphaned girl is probably making you even sadder, because you are so compassionate).You dont have to be strong all the time, Taryn.  You are going through a very stressful time and it is okay to need to fall back and re-group.  Your girls will learn just as valuable life lessons from watching you deal with lifes struggles as they do from watching you persevere and succeed. I hope that makes sense.


Lots of sense.  Thank you.



Rose&Mike said:


> He feels out of control and I think he still might not be at the point where he wants to give up the fun stuff (tv, hanging out, computer, doing nothing) to get what he wants--in this case good grades and a good internship/ good law school. It really is just like weight loss in so many ways. Sometimes you have to put other things aside to get the things you want. You have to make the right choices--most of the time.


All about choices in life....  And unfortunately, life is the teacher most of the time!



brinalyn530 said:


> Taryn  I just want to give you a big ol hug  . Im so sorry that you are feeling that way. I have been in a place like you describe and I can tell you that the only thing that pulled me through was the thought of my DS having to grow up without me. I'm glad that you have your DH to talk things through with.


Thanks Bree.  Trying to lose weight is actually something I feel I have a bit of control over, and can focus on something positively, so I'm not quite ready to be done.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> TI feel like a picture is a better way to really see what you look like too.  I have been taking a monthy picture to monitor my weight loss.  It also helps to reflect on how far Ive come.
> I had a great morning at the pumpkin patch with ryan's class.  We came home and carved his pumpkin together after having lunch at subway.  If I can continue on my path of good eating over the weekend I feel like I will be able to finally see the scale go down again.  I am heading shortly to pick up nicholas from preschool and then dropping the boys off at my parents so I can go enjoy the race expo!!!!


Glad you had such a fun day.  I spent some time looking at pics from Hilton Head last year, it was... refreshing and yet sad.  But at least I can see how far I've come!



50sjayne said:


> I just wanted to say thanks-- I am so relieved I can come back on here-- I really need to be here. I'm not a perfect person-- my husband knew this going in and has kept me 20 years now--so, this too will pass.


Hang in there.  Glad you came back!



Cupcaker said:


> Down a little over a pound for the week!  Woo hoo.  Hoping to go into uncharted territory this weekend, below 137.  I honestly cant remember when I was there last.  Taryn- I admire all that stuff you are doing.  It is definitely not easy.  I feel like I am in a similar situation, with the only thing keeping my head above the water is not wanting to hurt the people I love.  Actually, I even had a mini meltdown my last night at WDW because I didnt want to come back to reality and all the overwhelming things I have to do.  Hopefully you can take things one day at a time and look forward to a better tomorrow.  See if theres anything you can let go of so that it would be one less thing on your plate.


Thanks Jeanette.  I wish I could let go of something.  When the house is a wreck, I can't think or relax.  If I don't cook, I go for the yucky stuff that makes me feel yucky.  

Well, PD is over.  I bet Sophie has said "beamer' 1100 times since I started these replies.  She just loves to sit in the floor and say his name over and over and over.  I think it's from us trying to teach him his name!!!  It's getting annoying.

Well, between school and the PD, I came home to check on Beamer, b/c he had some dewormer this am, and some loose stool.  Actually, I was checking on the house!   Glad I did, TOM had made his arrival early.  He just loves me so much, he can't stand to be without me!

Girls are home for a few hours.  I need to finish my homework and get some homework done.  

Make that 1200 times now.  

All the teacher's in the county were there today.  The compliments were nice, and my cousin actually told me that I needed to stop loosing.  I'm getting that some now.  Today, the size 8s were really, really really loose in the waist, despite TOM, but I don't think I could go any smaller due to these thunder thighs.  Not hardly any fat, except on the inner, but for some reason my quads are HUGE!  I guess they got built up a lot running... especially when I was heavier?  I don't know if a 6 would fit.  

Later Taters.
Taryn


----------



## lisah0711

Good afternoon all!  

*Please be sure and PM those weights to LuvBaloo, Healthy Habits numbers to jenanderson and WIN! measurements to Connie96 today.  *



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am doing the run/walk and I am pretty sure it is only a 14 week plan.  Let me know if you find anything differently I am going to double check my book tonight.



Yep, you're right, Lindsay!    I don't know where I got 16 weeks and starting November 1st.   I may start on the 1st anyway since I have been having trouble getting my 3 days of running in lately with this BL challenge and in case I need an extra week somewhere.

Good luck with your race!  Are you in the same race mikamah is in this week-end?  



my3princes said:


> QOTD for Friday:  What is one of your weaknesses that you can improve on?



I can do a better job of delegating things and not trying to do everything myself.  



Connie96 said:


> Well, folks... I just wanted to post a quick reminder that it's time for our WIN! measure-in. Don't forget to break out your measuring tapes and send in those numbers. We saw some really amazing results last time and I can't wait to see how we've done over these past three weeks.
> 
> Good luck with your weigh-ins and measurements. I hope you all see the results you've been working for!



Woo hoo!  I was down 4 inches!    That made me feel great because although I am on track on the scale it is not moving as quickly as I would like.  



tigger813 said:


> Look what I got back in my siggie!!!!!!!
> 
> Lost 3.8 this week!!!!!! I'm so excited especially since it was PMS week! No signs of it kicked in until yesterday afternoon when I couldn't stop cleaning the house!!!! Still not done so maybe I'll do some more today after I get home from my errands.



 Great loss, Tracey, and congrats on the new clippie!



my3princes said:


> I just got a call from The Paper Store.  They want to do a second interview this afternoon.  It is with the Head of HR from Corporate.  I wasn't expecting a second interview, but I will certainly go.  It will be interesting to hear what they have to offer.  It must be full time as I already said I would not accept part time



pixidust: for your interview!  



SettinSail said:


> I spent all day yesterday with some friends at the thermal baths in Beuren.
> Heaven on Earth
> I think all the hot sauna rooms helped me show a 2 pound loss for the week today:banana



Sounds wonderful and great job on the loss!  



cclovesdis said:


> Hoping for a good day. Need to stay very OP because tomorrow night's dinner is at a bar with a comedy show. I'm going out with my BFF for her b-day. I can't drink (meds), but the only healthy item on the menu is a side salad. Plus, we're talking about going out for pizza after the show. The evening will be fun, but not exactly healthy. She knows it too, and is thinking about it herself. That's reassuring.



Enjoy your night out and blot the pizza!  



keenercam said:


> In case I havent told you lately, Lisa, I think you are totally wonderful! Thank you for all your support here and for sharing so much with us.  I am always so impressed and intrigued by your workouts. I hope you see the results you deserve for working so hard.  Cant wait to hear how your WIN measurements work out.



Awww!  You're so sweet!    Believe me I've never worked out like this before and haven't done all this variety of activities.  It is fun but I have to admit that there is a lotof grumbling in my head about all this stuff!  

Do you get your healthy oils in every day?  Maybe that would help move things along?



Rose&Mike said:


> Anyhow, nice to know we aren't the only ones dealing with this. :



 Isn't that the truth?

*Bree,* have a great week-end!

*Susan,*  hang in there!



flipflopmom said:


> I'm 5'7. I am going to wait and see what the body fat analysis is next week.  I definitely want to get to 145.  After that, we'll see. My legs are EXTREMELY muscular, so I am thinking that it is a bit misleading....



Taryn, .  I don't think that your frame size changes so I would go with the numbers for the large frame or medium frame.  I think you're idea of waiting for the body fat analysis and going to 145 and seeing how you feel.  

And I WISH it was as easy as "posting" numbers to get where we want to be!    I hope you didn't think that I meant anything other than I think that you are doing wonderfully!  

TGIF!


----------



## tigger813

Home from a great dinner with the family. I had a roast beef club sandwich with onion rings. They had home made chips with chili seasoning on top that were quite spicy. I am enjoying my 2nd drink and last for the weekend while watching How to Train Your Dragon. The drink has Dragonberry Rum in it so it's appropriate!  

Both girls have soccer games tomorrow morning as of right now. It's pouring again and really windy. It will be really cold at the games. 

Yeah, my coworker just brought me 2 bags of pullups since DD2 keeps wetting the bed! At least I'll get sleep without having to worry about that since getting her up hasn't been always working. Last night she had only been asleep 2 hours when I went in and she was soaked.

Back to the movie! My mom seems to be enjoying the movie!


----------



## tggrrstarr

I lost 1.4 lbs this week, not as many as I'd like, but still good.  I was very happy to discover I lost another 5 inches this WIN.  We switched uniforms at work this week and it was the first time I really felt like I could visibly notice a big change in how I look.  We went from polos to a dress button down.  I had ordered a size smaller and it fit perfectly!

I do need some advise on a very minor injury I have, on Wednesday, about 15 hours after my 2nd C25K the area just above my knee started hurting pretty bad.  When I walk it is barely noticeable, but when I crouch down low it hurts really bad.  (and I have to do that a few times a day for work).  I figured it would lessen after a few days, but three days later its still pretty bad.  I can still take my walks, but I am hesitant to try running again until its better.  I have had pulled muscles and strains before, but this feels a little different.  

Yesterday was the day Bose's new Videowave tv/sound system was finally available for sale.  It retails for $5349, so it is an item that we really need to demonstrate well to try to sell it.  I am excited to say that I was the fourth person in the company to sell one!  It was a person who had been waiting for it to be released, but it was still a cool experience.


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> And I WISH it was as easy as "posting" numbers to get where we want to be!    I hope you didn't think that I meant anything other than I think that you are doing wonderfully!


No I didn't think that at all, but the potential there struck me as funny.  Don't stress!  I think I was reading quickly, and read you are still posting (maybe something like you are still posting despite all you have going on) then big numbers threw me or something.  Anyway, I didn't think you meant that I was faking it!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

lisah0711 said:


> Are you in the same race mikamah is in this week-end?



I dont think so  Mine is in my home town in PA.  What race is she doing this weekend I dont remember reading about it?


The race expo was a little disappointing.  It was so crowded which I expected but the area of the college that it was set up in was so small and it did not allow for easy moving with all those people.  There was a cute shirt for this year.  Long sleeved and it looked like a short sleeve on top of a long.  Short sleeve part is brown and the long sleeve is pink.  I guess I will have to take a pic of me and post it so you all can see.  I did get my bone density checked and it was good.  Tomorrow is suppose to be really cold.  The race is in a parkway near a creek so its always colder there to begin with.  My dh has decided not to bring the kids since they would have to be there for like 2 hrs.  My parents are coming to cheer me on so at least someone will be there at the finish line.

I will talk to you tomorrow after the race!


----------



## tggrrstarr

tigger813 said:


> Have to watch Grey's and Private Practice sometime tomorrow.



I am so mad, my dvr decided not to record Private Practice.



my3princes said:


> QOTD for Friday:  What is one of your weaknesses that you can improve on?



Buying way too many Halloween decorations.  No seriously, in regard to my weight loss, there has always been this compulsion to get food on the go, whether it is fast food, subway or some other form of take out.  I have been much better since I started my weight loss, but there is still that need to get my food on the run.  I do make much better choices than I ever did before, but I am trying to make it my "treat" once or twice a week and not a few times a week thing.


----------



## tigger813

Talked to the drs office today. The nurse apologized for not getting back to me sooner.

Cholesterol was back up 4 points which I'm surprised about and not so surprised about. I had the blood tests taken in the middle of last month when I had just gotten back on my health kick. I bet if I had it done again in 3 months it would be normal again. All my other tests were good. 

Hoping to squeeze in a workout at some point tomorrow. I'm really tired now though it may be from the drink I'm having right now. DD2 and I both suddenly came down with the hiccups awhile ago. I think they finally stopped a few minutes ago!

Time to watch CSI: NY Edward James Olmos is a guest tonight!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lindsey and Kathy--hope you both have great races!

I'm off to bed. It's supposed to be in the 40s here in the morning. I found some running capris at Dick's and a shirt at Target so I think I am set. I got some long socks too, but I think that will be overkill, at least this week. I did get this thing to put over my face because I wheeze if the air is too cold. I'm probably going to start out with that in the morning and see how it goes. I hope it works, because long runs on the dreadmill do not sound like fun.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## MacG

Oh my....I just can't keep up with you all. There is so much going on with everyone. 

Sending..... to everyone....
Good luck to everyone who's job hunting and running races. 
Big Hugs  to everyone who needs some right about now. 
Job well done  to all the losers and maintainers.
All of you who are running so fast and far 


I lost a little this week and I'm happy with that...finally hit the 180s and it's been 10 years. I'm pretty motivated right now and I want to thank all of you for helping me stay motivated. 

Although I don't post much I do try to read it all. 
My DH and I celebrated our 10th Anniversary yesterday. I was able to get my wedding ring on for our celebration (as a result of being in the 180's as mentioned above). We went to a little Italian place with really great food and then to see a movie. I was careful with what I ate...tried to eat light but we did order a desert to share. It was a delicious hazelnut tart with warm caramel and a tiny scoop of dark chocolate gelato on the side. Yum!  I probably would have weighed in better today but hey it was a celebration. Back on track today.

Hey Shawn.....I was wondering where you were all this time. I saw your BL Fall Challenge 2010 clippie on the Magical Mediterranean board in the beginning of September and that's what brought me here. So Thanks. 
Sounds like you're having a lot of fun traveling.

Take care everyone,
Kim


----------



## cclovesdis

Very OP day today! Thanks for all the support and encouragement for tomorrow night. I'm looking forward to the comedy show and am a lot less nervous about eating thanks to all of you!

Have a great weekend!



my3princes said:


> We have heavy rain here and it is supposed to be with us today and tomorrow.  Possible flooding in areas.  We aren't in any danger of flooding where we live, but I feel for those that are.



Stay dry!  No concerns for flooding here that I know of, but we did have a good amount of rain today and more on deck for tomorrow.



my3princes said:


> I just got a call from The Paper Store.  They want to do a second interview this afternoon.  It is with the Head of HR from Corporate.  I wasn't expecting a second interview, but I will certainly go.  It will be interesting to hear what they have to offer.  It must be full time as I already said I would not accept part time



 Congrats! How did it go? (Did I miss something? )



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning. Went to the Y and did 45 min on the bike. Tomorrow we are running 14 and I am sooooo looking forward to it being over. I need to go today to get some cool weather clothes to run in. And another pair of jeans. I might take a nap today. I have been waking up so much this week. I sleep for about an hour or two and then I'm up. It's starting to wear me out.



 on the stress eating and  for exercise. Hope you have a great run tomorrow and that you get a good nights sleep tonight! 

*Shawn*: I hope that there are no more scares with missing DS.  for your loss and an extra vacation!



my3princes said:


> CC you are doing a good job of planning ahead.  Try to remember everything that you just told us when you're in the moment tomorrow night.  You can do it.



Thanks for the encouragement! Great suggestion for tomorrow night! 



keenercam said:


> Oh, and Ive been wondering about those mac wraps and have been able to persuade myself so far to avoid McDs. Sounds like they are good and not too calorie-laden.  That with a side salad might be a nice treat for me the next time Howard and Andrew want McDs.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the name of that book, Pamela.
> 
> Great job yesterday, CC! Have fun at the comedy show with BFF.
> 
> By the way, I have been losing posts like crazy.  I think I have come up with a solution.  I hit the multi-quote button for every post I am going to respond to and then I hit post reply.  When it takes me to the reply window, I hit alt+A and copy the entire window with the multi-quotes and then copy that into a Word document.  I do all my responses there because if I lose what I am doing, I can hit the undo icon and get it back.  Then I hit Alt+A on the word document, and copy it into a clean reply window on the DIS.  It is much more secure for me that way.  The only problem is no smilies, so I have to post smilie-less or try to insert them without losing the post.  This time I am posting smilie-less because my response got huge. LOL!



I tried one of the Mac Wraps last week. I think if you skip the sauce its a reasonable choice there. Much more filling than some of the other choices, IMO. 

BTW, I requested that book from my library today. I need some advice for a girl, actually. Shes very literal so Im thinking this book will really help me figure out what to say to her. Her mom asked me to help and well, sometimes a Masters of Education only gets you so far. 

Thanks!

I do the same thing as you to reply to all of you. It works really well. I usually attempt once to add in smilies and if it goes poof, I paste again and give up on the smilies. Of course, I have an addiction to smilies


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose&Mike said:


> CC--have a great time!



Thanks! And thanks for sharing how you include fats.  I use low-fat cheddar cheese and it is pretty tasteless. I may switch to full fat and see what happens.

Hi *Bree*! Hope you have a great weekend! 

*Taryn*:  Please consider Brees advice to talk to someone. Employee Assistance Programs can be amazingly helpful. (I know. I woke up one night from a nightmare that I had to process. Its a long story, not exactly Dis appropriate, and not entirely about me and I want to protect everyone elses privacy.)

*Lindsay*: Glad you had a great time on the field trip! 

*50sjayne*: Sending out some more 



Cupcaker said:


> Down a little over a pound for the week!
> 
> Glad you were in control.  That will definitely serve you well when you go to the bar tonight.  Hope you have lots of fun and the comedians are funny.



 Nice loss! Thanks for the support! I am looking forward to it.

San Antonio is great. To be honest, walking around the Riverwalk could take hours. There is just so much to see. I seem to remember taking a boat ride of some type. Your typical tourist thing, but reasonably priced. We had dinner at Joes Crab Shack. It is a chain, but we dont have any around us, so its definitely a treat for us. Im pretty sure the menu is online. Its rather large so you may want to check it out ahead of time. Enjoy! 



flipflopmom said:


> I'm 5'7. I am going to wait and see what the body fat analysis is next week.  I definitely want to get to 145.  After that, we'll see. My legs are EXTREMELY muscular, so I am thinking that it is a bit misleading....



I think that is an excellent idea!  Ahh, Sophie 



lisah0711 said:


> Enjoy your night out and blot the pizza!



Thanks! And, thank you so much for that reminder!  I am often reluctant to do that if Im the only one blotting, but I have to do what I have to do! And, for maybe for once, Ill be the leader. 

 for 4 inches lost!

*Tracey*: Sounds like you had a great night!  Glad you got your test results! 



tggrrstarr said:


> I lost 1.4 lbs this week, not as many as I'd like, but still good.  I was very happy to discover I lost another 5 inches this WIN.  We switched uniforms at work this week and it was the first time I really felt like I could visibly notice a big change in how I look.  We went from polos to a dress button down.  I had ordered a size smaller and it fit perfectly!



Congrats on everything! 

I dont have any advice on what you were describing, but I do hope that you feel better. 

*Lindsay*: Have a great race!


----------



## jenanderson

I really should go back further and respond to more of you...but if I try, I have a feeling that I won't be able to finish before bed and then I will be even further behind.  So please know, I am reading and I feel for everyone...happiness, sadness, concern, joy, etc, etc!    Big hugs for all my WISH friends!



MacG said:


> I lost a little this week and I'm happy with that...finally hit the 180s and it's been 10 years. I'm pretty motivated right now and I want to thank all of you for helping me stay motivated.



Great job on the loss this week!  Happy Anniversary as well.  

*Lindsey & Kathy - *You go girls!!!  I can't wait to hear all about your WONDERFUL races!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm off to bed. It's supposed to be in the 40s here in the morning. I found some running capris at Dick's and a shirt at Target so I think I am set. I got some long socks too, but I think that will be overkill, at least this week. I did get this thing to put over my face because I wheeze if the air is too cold. I'm probably going to start out with that in the morning and see how it goes. I hope it works, because long runs on the dreadmill do not sound like fun.



Rose - Enjoy your run.  Sounds like it is going to be a long one.  I tried to use my dreadmill the other day and have decided that I am going to sell it.  I will brave the cold, snow, ice and everything else a Minnesota winter will throw at me...I will run outside.  



tggrrstarr said:


> I do need some advise on a very minor injury I have, on Wednesday, about 15 hours after my 2nd C25K the area just above my knee started hurting pretty bad.  When I walk it is barely noticeable, but when I crouch down low it hurts really bad.  (and I have to do that a few times a day for work).  I figured it would lessen after a few days, but three days later its still pretty bad.  I can still take my walks, but I am hesitant to try running again until its better.  I have had pulled muscles and strains before, but this feels a little different.



 YAY!  Great job with your loss and the inches that are now gone!!!!  You are doing a wonderful job!!!!

As for your knee...have you tried icing it?  I would be careful because knee injuries are no good.  I would try walking or a slow job and then coming home and icing right away.  You might even want to try wrapping it to see if that helps a bit.  Anything to give it a bit of support while it heals.  If it bothers you too much, I would go see a doctor.  You could also try searching on the Runner's World website to see what they have to say about knee injuries.  



Rose&Mike said:


> *Jenanderson*--are you running in a running skirt with capris from runningskirts.com?  I looked for regular capris today, and didn't find any I liked, so I think I might get the skirt with capri pants and wear long socks when it gets really cold. Tomorrow it's supposed to be in the 40s and I found a long sleeved shirt and I'm going to just wear my skirt and hope I don't freeze.



Rose - I am wearing running tights that I found at Walmart for $11!    I love them because they are thin so I don't get too hot but are enough to keep my legs warm.  I wear them under my skirt.  I do have a skirt from runningskirts.com but it is a little big.  I have been wearing skirts that I got on clearance at Lucy.  I have thought about getting a skirt with the capri pants built in but I like the flexibility of the separate pieces.  I have been running in layers already because when I start lately it is in the 40s.  I start with my long sleeve shirt that has thumb holes (this helps keep my hands warmer), my bondi band (covering my ears), my tights and my skirt.  It usually is a bit cool as I start out but by the end, my shirt is off and I am so hot.  



Cupcaker said:


> Jen- Sorry Ive been slacking on the HH.  Its one of those things I kind of let go to save me more time, but I am still doing everything, just not tracking.
> 
> Not eating breakfast has never been an option.  I rarely skip breakfast.  If I dont eat, I dont function.  I eat whatever I have available: cereal, shakes, vitatops, bagel.  I definitely keep it light and healthy



Jeanette - Don't worry about slacking on the HH.  The joy of it is that you can join in or not at any point.  That is why I have the 2nd part that lets you join in just by posting on some healthy habit.  

Good for you about not skipping breakfast!  This has been my worse problem lately.  

*Taryn - *I read all your posts.  I wish you some easier days and a bit less stress.    I really am always motivated when I read how you are working through all of it and still sticking to your goals because I know how hard things are right now.  

*Pamela - *Quit running if you really hate it.  I will say that if I truly hated running I would totally quit.  I have a love/hate slightly addictive relationship with running.    There are days where I hate it but enough days that I love that makes it worth going on.  For you, it does not sound like you are having the "love" days.  If this is the case, I hope you are able to try out some new things and find something that will inspire you to keep at it. 

As for me...I will give the quick update because it is getting late and I need to get to bed (even as I type this, I know it will be long)

Diet - I lost .5 pounds but still think I am really maintaining.  I have been really bad about breakfast lately and I am going to listen to CC who says always have milk in the house.  When I had skim milk in the house all the time I would eat oatmeal.  I haven't been buying it because it is just for me and so I have been eating pop tarts or skipping it altogether.  BAD JEN!  

Exercise - I ran 13 miles yesterday.  This was good.  I have decided that it is not as fun running 13 miles when there is not a finish line at the end.  I ran 8 miles the night before.  Here is a lesson...do not run when you are totally stressed out, when it is dark, when you are on a new trail and when you are running too fast because you can fall.  Yep, I totally tripped and wiped out.  I have a lovely case of road rash on my hands and knees.  I sat and cried and then had to pick myself back up and finish my stupid run.  I am fine though (proven by the fact that I ran 13 miles the next morning).  I have put in over 30 miles this week and am taking today and tomorrow off of running.

Life - Subbing pretty much every day.  Tutoring 2-3 days a week.  Running the kids to dance 6 days a week.  Crazy with shopping (major couponing takes major time), laundry, housework and life.  Some days are harder then others but I have to figure out how to get through it all.  Thankfully I have some great friends who are there for me and keep me laughing even when I feel like crying.  Still....I do realize that in the big scope of things, I am lucky because I am healthy, able to run incredible distances, have great friends and an incredible family so all in all....life is good enough.  

Night everyone!
Jen


----------



## my3princes

I'm posting from my Droid as our internet is down from the storm .  I have read everything, but cannot respond to everything individually on my phone.  I was pleased by the wide variey of responses to today's QOTD.  Hopefully we all found useful info in other's responses.


----------



## Cupcaker

Today was horrible.  If I didnt have enough stress, I just got more.  I felt so bad I just wanted to go to sleep so my day could be over.  It involves a close friend who I bent over more than backwards for and she now seems like she could care less.  Needless to say, I dont think I will be her friend much more if she doesnt keep to her word.  Thats that hard part.  I believed in her when everyone else wouldnt. I just feel like she took advantage of our relationship.  I guess my last recourse is giving her an ultimatum.  Thats the only thing I can think of to do.  I have tried talking to her, but I keep getting excuses from her.

Thanks for letting me vent.  This and eating one of those 150 calorie mini chocolate cake  has made me feel a little bit better.  At least Im still within my calories! I have so much homework to do, so at least I can move onto that.  

Like Taryn says, later tater 
BTW Taryn, that totally made me laugh out loud.


----------



## my3princes

My intterview went well.  They offered me a position.  It would be part time for 60 day as a trial period.  If all goes well it would then be a full time department manager position.  I think the company, owner and coworkers would be wonderful.  Lots of varied tasks and I wouldn't be stuck at a desk.  There was also potential of getting my own store in the future.  All that is exciting and makes me think yes...BUT and it's a big BUT.  Pay starts at $10/hour and they can't tell me what it would be after 60 days.  Health Insurance will cost $186/wk and we need me to carry insurance.  No vacation for one year, then a wwek.  Two weeks after two years and that will never increase.  Work 2 days, 2 nights and 1 weekend shift per week.  That means we virtually will not be able to camp or take vacations.  Lots of vacation blackout dates too.  Must work Holidays etc.  

I could really use help here.  Is it just me or do the negatives outweigh the positives?  WWYD?


----------



## my3princes

Saturday QOTD:

Are you an early riser or night owl and how does that effect your diet and exercise?


----------



## donac

Good morning.  As you can see I am an early riser even with a day off.  I have been doing this so if I feel like working out I can get in about a half an hour.  Then breakfast, shower, dress, pack lunch and out the door by 6:10 at the latest.  I am always at my desk by 6:40.  Some of my students if they have to make up a test have to be in by 6:45 so that they can take it before school starts.  Most of my students are upper classmen and have a great deal of afternoon activities.

Not much planned today or tomorrow.  I need to go to the bank and the grocery store to get some pork that was on sale this week.  I will do the rest of the shopping tomorrow morning.  I do want to do some sewing.  I have a couple of scarves to crochet for Monday but the weekend is open.  Maybe movie time with dh.  

Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> I almost posted this earlier this week, but I'm starting to wonder if divorce is contagious? . Tomorrow it's supposed to be in the 40s and I found a long sleeved shirt and I'm going to just wear my skirt and hope I don't freeze.



I think it is.   I have 2 friends that I thought had great marriages.  One left her husband early in the summer, her best friend left hers last month.  One has a teen daughter from a previous marriage, one has a 4 year old and 2 year old twins.  She got pregnant on her honeymoon.  I wondered if never having "couple time" before the kids made a difference.  The reasons they left their husbands, that I've heard, are very similar.  Sometimes I think negativity is contagious.  As in, "she left hers, mine does the same, I'm leaving, too." Both are seeing others now.   I've been very angry with DH, we've had some bad times, but I'm in for life.  Now, if he finds the screwdriver....  Adding that because, like you, I believe getting out of a bad situation is smart.  

Along the same lines, and to further respond to something 50sjayne said, I will share this, too.  We are tailgating with a new group of friends, our friends met up with them when they got the RV.  This year is the first we've really hung out with them.  Mostly older guys.  I mentioned that the weight loss made me more confident to jump in with the group, which is mostly older men, older, flirtatious men.  I have to admit, I enjoyed the attention.    But in keeping with my "not taking compliments well" mentality, I would say "yeah, you think I'm a cute blonde now, but if you had seen me 60 pounds ago in January, you'd have said something different."  Someone mentioned to DH - "you'd better watch out, your wife's so hot, someone's gonna snatch her up".  I think he's worried about that a bit.  I asked him if the "joking flirting" with the men my Daddy's age bothered him, and he said that he was glad to see my confidence up and he was proud to be the one taking me home.   But I see how the potential would be there.  



lisah0711 said:


> Woo hoo!  I was down 4 inches!    That made me feel great because although I am on track on the scale it is not moving as quickly as I would like.  Taryn, .  I don't think that your frame size changes so I would go with the numbers for the large frame or medium frame.  I think you're idea of waiting for the body fat analysis and going to 145 and seeing how you feel.



Doesn't that make 7 for you this challenge?  You've lost over half a ruler!!!!  I don't think body frame changes, either, but when I first started with the charts and calculators, my fingers had about an inch gap.  So much of the weight is gone from my wrists, they meet and my thumb sticks up a bit.  Yet, I feel like my shoulders, hip width,  and rib cage are wide.  When I do the measurement part to find your frame, it says to measure the distance between the bones of your arms next to your elbow with your arm bent.  HOW IN THE WORLD DO YOU DO THAT?  I'm pleased to say there is muscle there that I can't measure around!!!



tggrrstarr said:


> I lost 1.4 lbs this week, not as many as I'd like, but still good.  I was very happy to discover I lost another 5 inches this WIN. I do need some advise on a very minor injury I have, on Wednesday, about 15 hours after my 2nd C25K the area just above my knee started hurting pretty bad.  When I walk it is barely noticeable, but when I crouch down low it hurts really bad.  (and I have to do that a few times a day for work).


YAY!!!!  I would definitely ice it.  There are several runner's knee type injuries out there.  Google runner's knee, see if it sounds like that.  Motrin.  Are you stretching really well before and after?  I am VERY guilty of not, because I'm usually in a rush.  That makes a big difference.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> The race expo was a little disappointing.  It was so crowded which I expected but the area of the college that it was set up in was so small and it did not allow for easy moving with all those people.  My parents are coming to cheer me on so at least someone will be there at the finish lineI will talk to you tomorrow after the race!


GOOD LUCK!  I'll be there in spirit.  You can picture me  you on if you read before the race.  Sorry the expo was disapointing, but the shirt sounds really cute!



tggrrstarr said:


> Buying way too many Halloween decorations.  No seriously, in regard to my weight loss, there has always been this compulsion to get food on the go, whether it is fast food, subway or some other form of take out.


I found that once I cut that out COMPLETELY, my weight loss jumped off.  Honestly, I've had a fast food 2 times since the beginning of summer.  (Our family pizza nights not included in that).  I try to NEVER leave home without food.  It's crazy sounding, and sometimes stressful, but it works.  I keep veggies, fruit, Kashi bars, string cheese, etc. for that reason.  One of the 2 times I got fast food, I forgot that.  My kids don't need it, and I think those stops 2-3 times a week on gymnastics nights were hurting all of us. I know there are decent choices out there, but my pocketbook and body thank me for thinking otherwise.  Some mornings, I leave with 3 meals in a bag for me, 2 for AK, and 1 for Sophie, and pack 2 for Brad!



tigger813 said:


> Cholesterol was back up 4 points which I'm surprised about and not so surprised about. I had the blood tests taken in the middle of last month when I had just gotten back on my health kick. I bet if I had it done again in 3 months it would be normal again. All my other tests were good. DD2 and I both suddenly came down with the hiccups awhile ago. I think they finally stopped a few minutes ago!


I am anxious to see what my numbers will be on our screening next week.  Mine were all in good range last year, except my good cholesterol levels were a little low.  I read that exercise changes increases that number.  It would stink to have lost 65 pounds and my numbers be worse!!!  I  ate you drinking and hiccuping! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm off to bed. It's supposed to be in the 40s here in the morning. I found some running capris at Dick's and a shirt at Target so I think I am set. I got some long socks too, but I think that will be overkill, at least this week. I did get this thing to put over my face because I wheeze if the air is too cold.


I ran in some capris last week.  I got Danskin ones from Walmart - Brad actually got them for me from my birthday.  My calves still got cold, so I think I need some long pants or something...  I wheeze when it's really cold, too.  50's are my best temp, 40's are a bit chilly.  



MacG said:


> I lost a little this week and I'm happy with that...finally hit the 180s and it's been 10 years. I'm pretty motivated right now and I want to thank all of you for helping me stay motivated.
> My DH and I celebrated our 10th Anniversary yesterday. I was able to get my wedding ring on for our celebration (as a result of being in the 180's as mentioned above).


YAY!!!!!  Happy Anniversary late!



cclovesdis said:


> *Taryn*:  Please consider Brees advice to talk to someone.. We had dinner at Joes Crab Shack. It is a chain, but we dont have any around us, so its definitely a treat for us. Im pretty sure the menu is online. Its rather large so you may want to check it out ahead of time.


I have you guys.    I'll talk more about that in a minute.  I love Joe's Crab Shack, especially the crab dip!  There's one in the Chesapeake area where we go for gymnastics meets that the girls and I love to go to.  The girls love the rice krispie dessert shaped like a crab that they bring on a palette shaped plate with syrups and a paint brush.  They paint, then eat.  Sophie loves "making a masterpiece".  It's very pricey, and DH says not worth the money.  He did treat AK to a dinner there after she won a couple of meets out there.



jenanderson said:


> Rose - I am wearing running tights that I found at Walmart for $11!    I love them because they are thin so I don't get too hot but are enough to keep my legs warm. *Taryn - *I read all your posts.  I wish you some easier days and a bit less stress.    I have a love/hate slightly addictive relationship with running. I have been really bad about breakfast lately and I am going to listen to CC who says always have milk in the house.  Exercise - I ran 13 miles yesterday.  I ran 8 miles the night before.  Crazy with shopping (major couponing takes major time), laundry, housework and life.  Some days are harder then others but I have to figure out how to get through it all.


So much to respond to - I need to check out those tights.  Are they full leg length?  Wonder how they'll work this winter.  Are they really like tights?  I have a love hate with running too.  I hate it till I'm done, then I love the after effects.  But, I've not been able to do what I'd like with it, and so, the hate feelings build up more in between.  I've come to the conclusion that I'll never do more than maintanence running, I think.  Meaning, I'm not sure halves (halfs?) are in my future.  Life gets in the way of training.  Milk really makes a difference for me.  If I drink a glass in the am, I'm much more full from breakfast.  I love it, so it's easy for me.  Had 2 glasses last night actually.  I've read that diets with dairy are more successful....  I'm glad I motivate you, I sometimes feel like I pull everyone down.  You motivate me!  Hang in there, hon.  We're here whenever you can pop in!



Cupcaker said:


> Today was horrible.  If I didnt have enough stress, I just got more.  Like Taryn says, later tater
> BTW Taryn, that totally made me laugh out loud.


Am I the only "southerner" here?  Sometimes, I laugh at my honeys and such I post.  Just call me the official bumpkin of the crew!  All the yankees, mideasterners, and Cali girls, and Texas longhorns here probably do get a kick out of my southernness.....  Glad I made you laugh today.  Friendships are hard.  I hope you can get a resolution soon that you can be happy about!



my3princes said:


> I think the company, owner and coworkers would be wonderful.  Lots of varied tasks and I wouldn't be stuck at a desk.  There was also potential of getting my own store in the future.  Pay starts at $10/hour and they can't tell me what it would be after 60 days.  Health Insurance will cost $186/wk and we need me to carry insurance.  No vacation for one year, then a wwek.  Two weeks after two years and that will never increase.  Work 2 days, 2 nights and 1 weekend shift per week.  That means we virtually will not be able to camp or take vacations.  Lots of vacation blackout dates too.  Must work Holidays etc.



Deb, you asked.  It doesn't sound at all worth it, to me, but I don't really know.  I know your vacations and camping are important to you.  And not knowing the pay later?  I know you want something more steady and full time.  So, is the need greater than the negatives?  If you work a 40 hr. week, 1600 a month before taxes, minus the insurance, pay would be about $850/mo before taxes.  Insurance is a big cost, and having it is good, but it just doesn't sound worth it to me.    



my3princes said:


> Are you an early riser or night owl and how does that effect your diet and exercise?



I am definitely an early riser.  Sleeping until 5 is a treat.  It means that if the exercise doesn't happen early, it won't.  As for my diet, it's a double edged sword.  I have more time in the morning to get stuff ready for the day, but I'm so tired in the evenings, the potential is there to eat crap b/c I'm too tired to deal with cooking, etc. if I don't have a plan or something already in the crock pot.  It has also gone the other way, and I fall asleep before I can munch, or I'm just too tired to deal so the kids get cereal, and I eat something like yogurt for dinner.

WHEW I am wordy this am.  Going to do another post.  Hang on.


----------



## flipflopmom

donac said:


> Good morning.  As you can see I am an early riser even with a day off.



Morning Dona!  I can always count on you to be up with me!  


Okay, lots to say this am!  Forgive me!

Today is VT game day!  We have had season tix for 8 years, this year, we cut back and only bought 3 games.  Working out sitters so often is tough.  We always buy these in the spring with tax refund money.  We only have 1 more game, Thanksgiving weekend, that we are going to, so I'm going to make this one count!  It's been nice to cut loose!  We're taking a veg tray, so I've got to go chop them in a minute!  It will be nice to have the leftovers to munch on this week!

In keeping with the football theme for the day - TOM is a terrible football player.  He had a gain of 1 one on the play (up one for the week), and got a penalty for a false start (came 4 days early).  He's losing ground.  Until the last couple of months, he was always right on the snap, and brought a gain of 5 each time.  My defense must have tightened up. 

Yesterday's QOTD:  Weakness = MENTAL!
I know I have ADHD.  I make impulsive decisions without thinking about the ramifications.  Hence the CC debt we have.  DH is great to bring me to reality, if I take the time to consult him.  I value his reserved nature and thoughtfulness, he usually is great at thinking things through from all sides.  I get caught up in an obsession (be it weight loss, going green, a new makeup line, the new dog, Disney, money troubles, parenting, missing Daddy, etc) and can't let it go.  It's all I think about, do, and I have a hard time even focusing on work if something is on my mind.  I should probably seek medication for it.  I have been on an anti depressant before,  after I had to go back to work after having Anna Kat. Not postpartum in the typical sense, I cried daily because I hated leaving her until she was 4.  It made me not care about anything, at all.  So I'm hesitant.  

My self esteem is also too wrapped up in other's opinions of me.  Like, I know my friends think I look good, but it's a comparison to where I was.  I want strangers to think I look good.  That sounds so vain.  I don't want to be cocky about it, just.. confident.  

Tried finishing my homework last night.  We have to do a google presentation.  I hate the whole google docs system.  It's not saving, etc.  I am so frustrated with the whole process, and everyone else in the class is, too.  The professor is in love with it.  I emailed him and told him about the trouble I am having.  I REFUSE to be penalized on my grade b/c the stupid system keeps having errors.  I have a 100 in the class so far.

Another thought, you're going to think I am crazy!  Last year at this time, I thought about starting to sell Pampered Chef.  My friends all love it.  I had a show, got lots of free stuff, and love it all.  Well, I told her I needed to wait, b/c I just couldn't get my head in anything at this time last year.  I had decided to have another show for the girl in Nov, hoping to earn Christmas presents.  They have an opportunity right now where the kit is basically half off if you do X in sales the first month.  My show could be my first, and has the potential of meeting that X, plus making about $250 in commission. The kit is only $160, so I'd recoup the initial cost pretty quickly. 

I know I don't have a lot of time, and I can get stressed.  But I do love the stuff, and cooking.  If I could earn a couple of hundred extra a month, that would be wonderful.  Since I set the time involved, Brad and I are thinking that it could be a good thing for us.  Yes, it would take away from family time a bit.  Yes, it's adding something to the plate.  But the extra money would help relieve burdens.  Anyone have any advice??????  The offer is only open for the rebate if you sign up through Monday, so I have to act fast!  

If you made it through all that   Thank you all for being here.  Getting this stuff out makes such a difference to me.  You have NO idea.  I mean that from the bottom of my screwed up heart!

Off to chop broccoli!  Hope you are all fine as frog hair today!  GOOD LUCK LINDSAY AND KATHY!  GO HOKIES!!!!

Taryn


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: As you can tell I'm an early riser. I am all the time. This morning was due to the wind which is howling again. I'm worried about DD2 and her teammates being blown away at their soccer game and it's going to be sooooo cold with the wind chill!

Being an early riser in an advantage for me as I usually get up at 5:15 for a 2 mile workout whether it be on the elliptical or a WATP or a cardio/toning workout. Last year I would get in 2 workouts but DD2 goes to school earlier this year so I only get one workout in first thing on the morning. My parents are here until Tuesday and then I will be getting up early again.

I skipped workouts yesterday as I felt my body needed a break. I will try and squeeze one in sometime this afternoon. Maybe we'll all do some Wii. We are going to just watch movies and hang out today. Shrimp cocktail is on the menu for today and I make make my spicy chicken dip and drink lots of water. I plan on having smoothies for breakfast and lunch today to help out with staying in control. I'll definitely have tea today since it's going to be chilly. Not taking my parents to the soccer games as it will just be too cold for them. They will make us a big apple pie instead. 

Think I'll head back to bed for a while! See if I can catch a few more winks!

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

I'm typing and I can't shut up!!!!!!!

Maria - I've had you on my mind. I can't remember if you posted about a trip or anything.  Hope you're okay!

Jennz - come out of hiding!  I need you to make me laugh.

Maureen - we'll be in Chesapeake the weekend of Dec. 11th for a meet.

This song came to me while I was thinking about all of you after I hit submit.  It's one of those impulsive/obessessive things, I can't chop the broccoli until I share it.  Sorry.  Most of you have heard it, I bet.  I hope you dance.  


May you never take one single breath for granted 
God forbid love ever leave you empty handed 
I hope you still feel small 
When you stand by the ocean 
Whenever one door closes, I hope one more opens 
Promise me you'll give faith a fighting chance 
And when you get the choice to sit it out or dance 
I hope you dance 
I hope you never fear those mountains in the distance 
Never settle for the path of least resistance 
Living might mean taking chances 
But they're worth taking 
Lovin' might be a mistake 
But it's worth making 
Don't let some hell bent heart 
Leave you bitter 
When you come close to selling out 
Reconsider 
Give the heavens above 
More than just a passing glance 

I thought of Jeanette's and CC's friend, Jayne's problems, Jen, Deb and other's job stuff, money problems, weight not coming off, the sewage mess, injuries, recoveries, sinus infections, races, the mountains in the distance being our weight loss goals.  I hope you all  today.  Love you all!

Leaving now.  At least you had some Saturday reading!
Taryn


----------



## dvccruiser76

cclovesdis said:


> for the loss! I once went to a wedding reception where they served Pepes pizza. It was delicious, but addicting. They also ordered a few cheese-free pizzas specifically because they knew that I am so lactose intolerant. I felt guilty not eating a few slices. Ive never heard of a mashed potato bar at a wedding. Sounds delicious, but addicting as well.



That actually sounds like a pretty cool wedding reception! The pizza was delicious. I ate really light all day so I wouldn't be too bad at dinner. 



keenercam said:


> CC - Here is the recipe from the WW boards for those crockpot caramel apples.  I'll do a recipe review after I make them this weekend.
> 
> Crock Pot Caramel Apples
> 
> From the kitchen of SGRONE61
> Servings | 6
> Course | Side Dishes
> 
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 6 large Gala apples peeled, cored, and sliced or coarsely chopped
> 1/2 c Splenda
> 2 tsp cinnamon
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1 sm pkg. butterscotch-flavored SF/FF pudding mix
> 2 TBS lemon juice
> 2 tsp vanilla
> 1/2 c boiling water
> 
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> Mix sliced apples with Splenda, cinnamon, salt and dry pudding mix until evenly
> coated. Put mixture in crockpot. Pour lemon juice over apples and THEN add boiling water.
> 
> Cook on low for 7-8 hours.



Mmmmm that sounds good, how was it?



MelanieC said:


> dvccruiser76  Hopefully since you have planned cheats in there, if your good the rest of the week you'll either break or who knows, I've lost before if I was really disciplined the rest of the week.



I actually lost a 1/2 pound even after all that. I guess I was lucky. At the wedding they had 5 different types of cupcakes, but none of them really did it for me. I'm kind of a foodie so it's sometimes good on the WW to be picky. I didn't have that good of a week after with the tax deadline yesterday, but maybe the stress of it all evened things out. 

Sorry to be posting in small parts, but my DS likes my attention off and on and I'm always afraid that I'll lose my post or my computer will freeze if I leave it idle for too long.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Zoesmama03 said:


> Here is my shocking horror story might sound like something fake or a Halloween prank but I assure you it is most definitely NOT.



Yikes  That is scary. I'm glad that you are okay. I hope you were able to put it behind you. Wow. 



tigger813 said:


> I'm down about 2 pounds since Friday so I'm going to try to hit 4 for the week.



Yay, great job 



donac said:


> After that I had a doctor's appointment for a check up.  My ekg was fine, my wieght didn't change much from the last visit, my cholesterol was great, my bone density really did not change from last year but my bp was up.  she wouldn't even tell me what it was.  I have to take it here at the house or maybe from the nurse at school and go back to her at the beginning of Nov.  If it is not down we will tweak my medication.



Ugh, BP drives me nuts. I'm off my meds, but it's been up a bit since then. Though last week was crazy stressful with work, so I'm hoping that was the reason. Plus I stress when I take it and it's high and so DH doesn't want me taking it but my doctor does, so it's tough. I hope this week has better readings, so I won't stress and check it too much. 



my3princes said:


> My interview went very well.  The manager wants to hire me as a full time department manager, but first she needs to 1) make sure she can offer a full time position(they may only hire part time to start) 2) figure out the potential hours and 3) figure out a pay rate.  I made it very clear I wouldn't be working for minimum wage or part time.  The ball is in her court now.  Time will tell.  She hoped to get back to me tomorrow.  The store is called The Paper Store and this will be the 29th location.  Anyone have any experience with them?



Congrats! The only experience I have is shopping at the one in Beverly and it's actually my favorite Hallmark store. It's really nice and set up well. They carry more than the regular sized stores at the mall.


----------



## carmiedog

131 pages?!? I know I haven't been checking in here, but wow! no chance of catching up! 

Just poking in quickly to say hello and I'm still alive. I've been hitting it hard. NO cheating - not a single bite - in the last 3 weeks. The hardest thing is driving by Dairy Queen's billboard advertising pumpkin pie blizzards everyday - my favorite. We're celebrating the opening of my son's play next Friday so I'm planning on one then. I'm getting so close to my final goal that I want to speed my way there and move to maintenance. 

and my youngest is starting to have an asthma attack - hope to get back here this weekend and see how everyone else is doing


----------



## dvccruiser76

Okay I'm all caught up. Whew! 

Well I'm happy to say that tax season if officially behind me. It is absolutely crazy how many people came out of the woodwork on Tuesday and Wednesday to get their taxes done for YESTERDAY!!!! It's always the same people in our office too. I ended up having to go back into work from 8-10:30 PM after my son went to bed twice last week.

So, anyway, I should be able to keep current on daily posts now that things will be slow until the middle of January. 

A good co-worker of mine left yesterday for CA to use up 10 weeks of vacation and comp time. It's kind of funny, but he and I are the only two people who go out to lunch or order out every day, so I expect my diet to rock for the rest of the challenge. Since I won't be tempted, I'll be able to bring in my WW meals every day and stay on track much better. 

*Quick question:* Does anyone own workout DVDs from Cathe Friedrich? If so, which ones and do you like them? I have her basic step DVD and was on her website last night b/c I like her workouts and she has too many others to choose from. Her MMA Kickboxing one looks good, but I wanted some reviews. 

So, my DS had his 15 month appt. last week and his doctor brought up GERD (acid reflux) as a possibility to him being sick so much. He has him on Prevacid for the next 3 weeks before his appt. with the ENT to see if that might be why he's sick so much and doesn't sleep through the night well. Has anyone had any experience with kids and acid reflux? 

I also had his Halloween pic taken last week, so I need to figure out how to post it here. It's too cute. 

My DH and I are having "date night" tonight. Well date day I guess. We like to be home to put Dylan to sleep since he pukes easily if he's going to bed and crying (also a sign of GERD his doc said). Plus the way I put it to my DH, if we go out when he's awake and come home in time for bed, we're getting more alone time. If we waited until he was in bed that would be alone time that we'd have anyway. So, we're going to see Katherine Heigl's new movie and to an early dinner at the Melting Pot. I'm so excited for dinner. We haven't been there in like 2 years now.

So as I mentioned in an earier post I'm off my BP meds, but since then it's been all over the place. I'm hoping last week's readings were off b/c I was stressed with work, but I'm worried. Does anyone have any good BP non-medical advice? My chiropractor mentioned drinking plenty of fluids. I hadn't even thought about that, but I tend not to drink enough when I'm busy, so maybe if I hydrate better and keep at my workouts that will help. I'm guessing sleep too. Any thoughts?

Congrats to everyone that lost last week   We're setting good records. 

Is anyone else excited for Monday's webcast about the new DCL ship? I love planning vacations, so I'm looking forward to booking another cruise for 2012 on the new Fantasy ship. 

I also officilly started my Christmas shopping last night, which like all things Disney and putting up my Halloween decorations, puts me in a great mood 

Have a great Saturday everyone


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Happy Saturday!  Sounds like a nice fall week-end for most of us.  Hopefully those storms have passed on through.   

I'm thinking it might be a good time to put up this lovely picture again:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




This is a replica of five pounds of fat and five pounds of muscle.  Remember they both weigh five pounds but obviously the muscle is smaller in size and volume and generally nicer to look at.  That is why it is important to use other measurements besides just weight to determine how healthy you are.  A woman who weighs 150 pounds and has 35% body fat is going to look much different than a woman who weighs 150 pounds and have 18% body fat.  Don't get stuck on that number on the scale -- it's only one part of the equation of how healthy you are!  



tggrrstarr said:


> I lost 1.4 lbs this week, not as many as I'd like, but still good.  I was very happy to discover I lost another 5 inches this WIN.  We switched uniforms at work this week and it was the first time I really felt like I could visibly notice a big change in how I look.  We went from polos to a dress button down.  I had ordered a size smaller and it fit perfectly!



Sounds like a great loss and a great job on the inches and smaller uniform size!  



flipflopmom said:


> No I didn't think that at all, but the potential there struck me as funny.  Don't stress!  I think I was reading quickly, and read you are still posting (maybe something like you are still posting despite all you have going on) then big numbers threw me or something.  Anyway, I didn't think you meant that I was faking it!



Oh good, , because I didn't mean it that way at all.  I'm just so proud of you since you've been the BL so many times this challenge and are having such a rough time in your personal life.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I dont think so  Mine is in my home town in PA.  What race is she doing this weekend I dont remember reading about it?



Hers is in Boston somewhere I think.  She hasn't been posting much because of her computer woes.  I'm sure she will be back to tell us all about it soon.  



tigger813 said:


> Time to watch CSI: NY Edward James Olmos is a guest tonight!



I always like him.  Is he narrating the CP when you are there this year? 



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm off to bed. It's supposed to be in the 40s here in the morning. I found some running capris at Dick's and a shirt at Target so I think I am set. I got some long socks too, but I think that will be overkill, at least this week. I did get this thing to put over my face because I wheeze if the air is too cold. I'm probably going to start out with that in the morning and see how it goes. I hope it works, because long runs on the dreadmill do not sound like fun.



Brrrr!   Wasn't it just horribly hot there a few days ago?   Silly weather!



MacG said:


> Sending..... to everyone....
> Good luck to everyone who's job hunting and running races.
> Big Hugs  to everyone who needs some right about now.
> Job well done  to all the losers and maintainers.
> All of you who are running so fast and far
> 
> 
> I lost a little this week and I'm happy with that...finally hit the 180s and it's been 10 years. I'm pretty motivated right now and I want to thank all of you for helping me stay motivated.



Happy Anniversary, Kim!  Sounds like you are doing great!



cclovesdis said:


> Very OP day today! Thanks for all the support and encouragement for tomorrow night. I'm looking forward to the comedy show and am a lot less nervous about eating thanks to all of you!



Enjoy your outing!  



jenanderson said:


> I really should go back further and respond to more of you...but if I try, I have a feeling that I won't be able to finish before bed and then I will be even further behind.  So please know, I am reading and I feel for everyone...happiness, sadness, concern, joy, etc, etc!    Big hugs for all my WISH friends!



Big hugs for you, too, Jen!  



Cupcaker said:


> Today was horrible.  If I didnt have enough stress, I just got more.  I felt so bad I just wanted to go to sleep so my day could be over.  It involves a close friend who I bent over more than backwards for and she now seems like she could care less.  Needless to say, I dont think I will be her friend much more if she doesnt keep to her word.  Thats that hard part.  I believed in her when everyone else wouldnt. I just feel like she took advantage of our relationship.  I guess my last recourse is giving her an ultimatum.  Thats the only thing I can think of to do.  I have tried talking to her, but I keep getting excuses from her.



 Sometimes I swear "no good deed goes unpunished."    Hope everything works out!  

BRB had to break this up into two parts.


----------



## lisah0711

my3princes said:


> My intterview went well.  They offered me a position.  It would be part time for 60 day as a trial period.  If all goes well it would then be a full time department manager position.  I think the company, owner and coworkers would be wonderful.  Lots of varied tasks and I wouldn't be stuck at a desk.  There was also potential of getting my own store in the future.  All that is exciting and makes me think yes...BUT and it's a big BUT.  Pay starts at $10/hour and they can't tell me what it would be after 60 days.  Health Insurance will cost $186/wk and we need me to carry insurance.  No vacation for one year, then a wwek.  Two weeks after two years and that will never increase.  Work 2 days, 2 nights and 1 weekend shift per week.  That means we virtually will not be able to camp or take vacations.  Lots of vacation blackout dates too.  Must work Holidays etc.
> 
> I could really use help here.  Is it just me or do the negatives outweigh the positives?  WWYD?



I'm in the negatives seem to outweigh the positives camp.  $1600 a month less $744 for health insurance and no chance for week-ends off and good vacation?  I think that you can do better.  That is a riduculous amount for health insurance -- it's more than what I pay and I pay over $1200 a month for three of us.    I would hold out for a more family friendly schedule. I think if you are going to switch from what you are doing that it should be something that you are really excited about and can feel good about doing.  This doesn't seem to be that job to me.   



my3princes said:


> Saturday QOTD:
> 
> Are you an early riser or night owl and how does that effect your diet and exercise?



I am an early bird.  It helps me to have that alone time in the morning to do what I want to do with only the pets following me around.    I do use that time to exercise for my BL challenge but most of the time I use it to get other things done so I can work out later.  Oh, and my Dis time which is very important to my mental health.  



donac said:


> Not much planned today or tomorrow.  I need to go to the bank and the grocery store to get some pork that was on sale this week.  I will do the rest of the shopping tomorrow morning.  I do want to do some sewing.  I have a couple of scarves to crochet for Monday but the weekend is open.  Maybe movie time with dh.



Enjoy your week-end, dona!  



flipflopmom said:


> Doesn't that make 7 for you this challenge?  You've lost over half a ruler!!!!  I don't think body frame changes, either, but when I first started with the charts and calculators, my fingers had about an inch gap.  So much of the weight is gone from my wrists, they meet and my thumb sticks up a bit.  Yet, I feel like my shoulders, hip width,  and rib cage are wide.  When I do the measurement part to find your frame, it says to measure the distance between the bones of your arms next to your elbow with your arm bent.  HOW IN THE WORLD DO YOU DO THAT?  I'm pleased to say there is muscle there that I can't measure around!!!



Yep, it is more than seven inches gone -- thanks for remembering!    I'm so glad Connie decided to do WIN! for us because I really love it!

I found this article on sparkpeople that you might find interesting.  It actually a series on finding your perfect weight.  Here is a link to the first article.  I haven't read the whole thing but skimmed most of the first two -- there is plenty to think about in here.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=1008
It made me think that your plan is a great one and what is recommended.  





flipflopmom said:


> I know I don't have a lot of time, and I can get stressed.  But I do love the stuff, and cooking.  If I could earn a couple of hundred extra a month, that would be wonderful.  Since I set the time involved, Brad and I are thinking that it could be a good thing for us.  Yes, it would take away from family time a bit.  Yes, it's adding something to the plate.  But the extra money would help relieve burdens.  Anyone have any advice??????  The offer is only open for the rebate if you sign up through Monday, so I have to act fast!



You have a lot going on right now, Taryn.  Are your sure that they might not offer the rebate again in a few months when maybe some of this other stuff going on in your life is behind you?    Putting the extra money apart aside, is it something that you would want to do regardless?  If not, I might be tempted to wait. 



flipflopmom said:


> I'm typing and I can't shut up!!!!!!!
> 
> I thought of Jeanette's and CC's friend, Jayne's problems, Jen, Deb and other's job stuff, money problems, weight not coming off, the sewage mess, injuries, recoveries, sinus infections, races, the mountains in the distance being our weight loss goals.  I hope you all  today.  Love you all!
> 
> Leaving now.



, Taryn, thanks for giving us some enjoyable and fun reading this Saturday morning!  

This is going to be a big cleaning week-end at our house.  Big in-law visit coming up in two short weeks.  I've woken up in the middle of the night two nights in a row now thinking about logistics for guest rooms, bedding, dishes, etc.    I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone -- we are going to have an early Thanksgiving celebration -- even my BIL who just had his shoulder surgery is joining us -- but the pressure is on to live up to my reputation as the "good housekeeper."   I'm counting every calorie for all this housework!

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Hope you are having a great weekend so far! This will probably be the only time I check in today. Well, I might when I get home tonight, but that might not be today. 

I really appreciate everyone's suggestions yesterday. I am going to check over the menu again, but otherwise I feel ready for tonight. My mom mentioned that the place might refuse to serve me water. Rest assured, I have a plan to combat if that happens. 

Have a great day today! 

CC



MacG said:


> I lost a little this week and I'm happy with that...finally hit the 180s and it's been 10 years. I'm pretty motivated right now and I want to thank all of you for helping me stay motivated.
> 
> Although I don't post much I do try to read it all.
> My DH and I celebrated our 10th Anniversary yesterday. I was able to get my wedding ring on for our celebration (as a result of being in the 180's as mentioned above).



 for a loss and your weight milestone! 

Happy Anniversary! Congrats on your ring!  You are doing so well!

*JenA*:  Sounds like you are very busy, but taking time for yourself. 

I heard the same as Taryn about dairy helping with weight loss and thats partially why I keep milk available at all times. Im also lucky in that lactose-free milk is ultra-pasteurized so it has a great shelf-life unopened. Once opened, recommended consumption is within 7 days and thats doable for my father and I. Plus, I just happened to like milk. 

Im glad you are taking a few days off from running. 30 miles is amazing, but also a lot. 



my3princes said:


> I'm posting from my Droid as our internet is down from the storm .  I have read everything, but cannot respond to everything individually on my phone.  I was pleased by the wide variey of responses to today's QOTD.  Hopefully we all found useful info in other's responses.



Hope everything is all set post-storm! 

*Jeanette*:  Friendships can be wonderful and taxing-sometimes at the same time. I know you will figure out what is best to do. 



my3princes said:


> My intterview went well.  They offered me a position.  It would be part time for 60 day as a trial period.  If all goes well it would then be a full time department manager position.  I think the company, owner and coworkers would be wonderful.  Lots of varied tasks and I wouldn't be stuck at a desk.  There was also potential of getting my own store in the future.  All that is exciting and makes me think yes...BUT and it's a big BUT.  Pay starts at $10/hour and they can't tell me what it would be after 60 days.  Health Insurance will cost $186/wk and we need me to carry insurance.  No vacation for one year, then a wwek.  Two weeks after two years and that will never increase.  Work 2 days, 2 nights and 1 weekend shift per week.  That means we virtually will not be able to camp or take vacations.  Lots of vacation blackout dates too.  Must work Holidays etc.
> 
> I could really use help here.  Is it just me or do the negatives outweigh the positives?  WWYD?



Honestly, thats a hard one. Im not so sure its worth it. I know you really want a job, but I also know that regular hours are important to you. If the hours are consistent week to week, that might not be so bad. Im guessing you already thought about this, but Ill put it out there anyway. If you are working holidays, etc., will your husband have to take time off of work to be with your children? Im thinking between Christmas and New Years in particular.


----------



## cclovesdis

my3princes said:


> Saturday QOTD:
> 
> Are you an early riser or night owl and how does that effect your diet and exercise?



Ill answer this one as if I didnt have a fractured foot. I am an early riser and I usually grab a water bottle and head downstairs to the Wii to burn a solid 100 calories at the very least. If its a C25K day, than thats usually Ill I do for exercise then and I go to the gym later. If not, I aim for at least 200 calories, sometimes 300.

Have a great weekend *Dona*! 



flipflopmom said:


> I have you guys.    I'll talk more about that in a minute.  I love Joe's Crab Shack, especially the crab dip!  There's one in the Chesapeake area where we go for gymnastics meets that the girls and I love to go to.  The girls love the rice krispie dessert shaped like a crab that they bring on a palette shaped plate with syrups and a paint brush.  They paint, then eat.  Sophie loves "making a masterpiece".  It's very pricey, and DH says not worth the money.  He did treat AK to a dinner there after she won a couple of meets out there.



Okay. You do have us and as long as you continue to post, I wont worry. 

That dessert sounds so cute! I had forgotten how expensive it can be until you mentioned that. The one in San Antonio has outdoor seating, but it is set up so that you still feel the A/C. We sat there and that we found was a treat. I guess its just like Character Dining, you pay for the experience too. 



flipflopmom said:


> In keeping with the football theme for the day - TOM is a terrible football player.  He had a gain of 1 one on the play (up one for the week), and got a penalty for a false start (came 4 days early).  He's losing ground.  Until the last couple of months, he was always right on the snap, and brought a gain of 5 each time.  My defense must have tightened up.



 That was great! 

Sorry about your class/computer troubles. 

I think the Pampered Chef could end up being very lucrative. My only question is based on what you have mentioned about where you live. Will you have access (for lack of a better word) to enough people to have enough parties? 

Im going to send you a PM regarding what you said about ADHD. Not immediately, though. Its going to take some time to write it all out. Sorry. 

*Tracey*: Have a great day and stay warm! 



flipflopmom said:


> This song came to me while I was thinking about all of you after I hit submit.  It's one of those impulsive/obessessive things, I can't chop the broccoli until I share it.  Sorry.  Most of you have heard it, I bet.  I hope you dance.
> 
> 
> May you never take one single breath for granted
> God forbid love ever leave you empty handed
> I hope you still feel small
> When you stand by the ocean
> Whenever one door closes, I hope one more opens
> Promise me you'll give faith a fighting chance
> And when you get the choice to sit it out or dance
> I hope you dance
> I hope you never fear those mountains in the distance
> Never settle for the path of least resistance
> Living might mean taking chances
> But they're worth taking
> Lovin' might be a mistake
> But it's worth making
> Don't let some hell bent heart
> Leave you bitter
> When you come close to selling out
> Reconsider
> Give the heavens above
> More than just a passing glance



I love this! You always know just what to say! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> That actually sounds like a pretty cool wedding reception! The pizza was delicious. I ate really light all day so I wouldn't be too bad at dinner.
> 
> I actually lost a 1/2 pound even after all that. I guess I was lucky. At the wedding they had 5 different types of cupcakes, but none of them really did it for me. I'm kind of a foodie so it's sometimes good on the WW to be picky.



Sounds like you did great last weekend! 

Hope you get some answers about DS!  Enjoy date day! 



carmiedog said:


> Just poking in quickly to say hello and I'm still alive. I've been hitting it hard. NO cheating - not a single bite - in the last 3 weeks. The hardest thing is driving by Dairy Queen's billboard advertising pumpkin pie blizzards everyday - my favorite. We're celebrating the opening of my son's play next Friday so I'm planning on one then. I'm getting so close to my final goal that I want to speed my way there and move to maintenance.



Hope you are at maintenance very soon! 

Also, hope your child is okay!


----------



## donac

Good afternoon  everyone (well almost afternoon) Got some errands run.  May go out to lunch or dinner with dh.  Doing some laundry  and some things around the house. 

I just wanted to comment to dvccruiser 76.  I hope your bp calms down.  I will never get off medication.  I was 20 lbs less a few years ago and it never got low enough to go off the medication.  But what also happened was they found out that I hard an irregular heartbeat (pvcs  it is an electritcal problem).  It can be controlled with medication.  so the medication I use for my bp is also being used for my pvcs.  even if I lost 100 pounds (and I don't need to lose that much)  I would still need to be on medication.  

Good luck trying to be without it.  It is a hard balance. 

Taryn  have fun at the football game.  Dh was just listing all the games he wants to watch this afternoon and I asked him how are you going to fit it all in.


MAcG congrats on the anniversary.

my3princeses the cons do seem to outweigh the pros.  without knowing what they are going to offer you at the end of the 60 days makes it difficult to make a truly informed decision.

lisa  I love having company to give the house a good cleaning.  With my parents and dh's parents being older we have not had as many family parties as in the past.  You never really clean as well as when you are having company.

lisa thanks for the pictures to keep us all on track.

cc how is the foot doing?

HI to everyone I missed 

Have a great day.


----------



## keenercam

Just a quick hello since I am at work and have a lot to accomplish before I leave for my son's next to last band competition (the last one is tomorrow). 

I thought all morning about coming here and saying "Today is a good day."  Anyone who knows me pretty well knows that my personal mantra is "Life is Good."  And I don't mean just that everything is good in my life, but also that just being alive is good.  Kind of like Taryn's wish that we all dance, my wish is that we all *live*. Don't just get through the day. Find something you love and do it today.  Whether it is cuddling with your kids on the couch or holding hands with your SO or talking to a friend on the phone or going for a 13 or 14 mile run (you ladies, ROCK!), I hope you all have a wonderful, life-filled day!  

So, what made me think "today is a good day"?  I went out for a 7 mile walk this morning.  It was okay for the first few miles and ultimately, brutally hard for the last couple.  This was the furthest distance I have gone in well over a year.  It was ugly.  It took me MUCH more time to do 7 miles than it used to take me to do 8.  But I did it.  And the speed will come.  It was such a gorgeous, sunny morning and I was just so grateful to be alive and mobile.  

After my walk, I iced my knee from the back (frozen water bottle) and the front (ice pack) while I had a cup of coffee. Then I packed my food for breakfast, lunch and dinner, showered and dressed, and went to WW to weigh in (I probably should not have had so many fluids before I went).  Fortunately, I was down .8.  I just think that mentally, a gain would have been hard for me to deal with, so even a small loss was a big deal to me.  

So, life is good and today is a good day. 

 I hope you all have a wonderful day.  

Hoping to get back tomorrow to catch up.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Let me just start by saying---Go Gamecocks!!!!! They are playing UK today. DH (who is a huge UK baskeball fan) had his UK running shirt on this morning and now he has his Carolina football shirt on!!!! We're going out to watch the game this evening. DS has called today and things are going well, so hoping for a calm day.




MacG said:


> I lost a little this week and I'm happy with that...finally hit the 180s and it's been 10 years. I'm pretty motivated right now and I want to thank all of you for helping me stay motivated.
> 
> Kim


Congratulations and Happy Anniversary!!!



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks! And, thank you so much for that reminder!  I am often reluctant to do that if I’m the only one blotting, but I have to do what I have to do! And, for maybe for once, I’ll be the leader.


CC--I say blot away and who cares what anyone thinks! There is no way I am putting unwanted grease in my body.



jenanderson said:


> Rose - Enjoy your run.  Sounds like it is going to be a long one.  I tried to use my dreadmill the other day and have decided that I am going to sell it.  I will brave the cold, snow, ice and everything else a Minnesota winter will throw at me...I will run outside.
> 
> Rose - I am wearing running tights that I found at Walmart for $11!    I love them because they are thin so I don't get too hot but are enough to keep my legs warm.  I wear them under my skirt.  I do have a skirt from runningskirts.com but it is a little big.  I have been wearing skirts that I got on clearance at Lucy.  I have thought about getting a skirt with the capri pants built in but I like the flexibility of the separate pieces.  I have been running in layers already because when I start lately it is in the 40s.  I start with my long sleeve shirt that has thumb holes (this helps keep my hands warmer), my bondi band (covering my ears), my tights and my skirt.  It usually is a bit cool as I start out but by the end, my shirt is off and I am so hot.
> 
> Night everyone!
> Jen


Jen--those are some impressive back to back miles. Sorry about the road rash.  Does the skirt have compression shorts built into it--if so how does it feel having on shorts and tights? Today I ran in the capri pants (reebok brand--they were compression capris) and a long sleeve shirt and the neck thingy for over my face. I'm going to have to work on adjusting that because it kept sliding down, but no wheezing thank goodness. I would not have run in the compression capris in the spring, but I didn't think I looked too bad today. Mike had gloves, a long sleeve shirt and shorts. It's all what you can tolerate I guess. I wanted to take my shirt off by the end, but we were almost done. It was 41 when we started, so our coldest run yet. And as for the dreadmill--I really do hate it, but if I start coughing, I'm stuck. Hoping that I stay healthy and can keep running outside. I really didn't mind the temps this morning.

Cupcaker--



my3princes said:


> My intterview went well.  They offered me a position.  It would be part time for 60 day as a trial period.  If all goes well it would then be a full time department manager position.  I think the company, owner and coworkers would be wonderful.  Lots of varied tasks and I wouldn't be stuck at a desk.  There was also potential of getting my own store in the future.  All that is exciting and makes me think yes...BUT and it's a big BUT.  Pay starts at $10/hour and they can't tell me what it would be after 60 days.  Health Insurance will cost $186/wk and we need me to carry insurance.  No vacation for one year, then a wwek.  Two weeks after two years and that will never increase.  Work 2 days, 2 nights and 1 weekend shift per week.  That means we virtually will not be able to camp or take vacations.  Lots of vacation blackout dates too.  Must work Holidays etc.
> 
> I could really use help here.  Is it just me or do the negatives outweigh the positives?  WWYD?


Honestly the vacation would be a deal breaker for me. That's part of the reason I work part time instead of full time. I guess it depends on how bad you need the health insurance. You could try it and see how it goes.  I know it's a hard decision.



my3princes said:


> Saturday QOTD:
> 
> Are you an early riser or night owl and how does that effect your diet and exercise?


I'd say probably an early riser. A lot of times I have my exercise done before work, which is nice.

Hi Dona! Hope you have fun with DH.

And to second Taryn--Maria, where are you? I think Jennz is on vacation.

Taryn--I think negativity is contagious too, and the whole grass is greener thing. You can get some really cute long socks to run in which would cover your calves. That is my next step in the trying to stay warm this fall/winter. And definitely not the only southerner on here, though I am a yankee transplant. DH swears we will never live north of the mason-dixon line again--too cold! Have fun at VT. I did tastefully simple for about 6 months. I am really not a salesman, but there is potential. IMO, it takes more time than they tell you and you have to be EXTREMELY organized when it comes to stock, payments, and ordering. My question would be--what responsibility could you shift to someone else? You already have a very full plate.



carmiedog said:


> 131 pages?!? I know I haven't been checking in here, but wow! no chance of catching up!
> 
> Just poking in quickly to say hello and I'm still alive. I've been hitting it hard. NO cheating - not a single bite - in the last 3 weeks. The hardest thing is driving by Dairy Queen's billboard advertising pumpkin pie blizzards everyday - my favorite. We're celebrating the opening of my son's play next Friday so I'm planning on one then. I'm getting so close to my final goal that I want to speed my way there and move to maintenance.
> 
> and my youngest is starting to have an asthma attack - hope to get back here this weekend and see how everyone else is doing


Nice to see you. Hope your youngest is doing better. Very exciting about being close to goal!



lisah0711 said:


> Brrrr!   Wasn't it just horribly hot there a few days ago?   Silly weather!
> 
> BRB had to break this up into two parts.


Lisa--that fat picture is so gross, but thanks for the reminder. Hope you have a good weekend. As for the weather, it has been crazy here this year. We essentially had no fall, though I think it's supposed to be 70 today. Sept 21 when we ran at night it was 94, on the the 23rd it was 88 at 7:30pm, and last weekend I think it hit 90 a couple of days. It is getting cool at night so I think we will close the pool this weekend.

Cam--I love hearing about your exercise. You have worked so hard since this summer. I am so happy for you.

We had a fabulous run. Great weather, the leaves are finally changing. Just perfect. I did my longest run ever--14 miles in 2 hours and 38 minutes. I felt pretty good, just a little bit of queasy stomach about an hour after. I think I didn't eat enough fast enough. We even ran a named hill--Big Rock. I am really starting to enjoy hills--what is wrong with me? Mike told me this was his longest run since 1984 which made me feel good, too. 

I think I'm going to take a tiny nap before the football game.

Have a great afternoon!


----------



## CrystalS

Just a quick hello to all and an update on my progress.

I've cut out the junk this week and not been snacking as much, I'm down 2lbs since last week, yay!

Went for a nice walk to the park yesterday with my kiddos. DS rode his bike and got his own exercise and 8wk old DD rode in the stroller as I pushed 

I get to spend this next couple weeks packing and cleaning the house. We are moving at the end of the month because we sold our house. We're just going to be renting our friends mobile home for the winter to save some money and then we're planning to build in the spring if all goes well.  Excited about that!
Maybe packing and cleaning will help me burn some calories too!

I hope you are all doing well and keeping on track with your goals 
Have a good afternoon!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> I did get this thing to put over my face because I wheeze if the air is too cold.



Its funny I was just talking about this today.  It was pretty cold at the race and I was saying how Im nervous to run during the winter.  What did you get?  Is it something made specifically for running?



jenanderson said:


> life is good enough.



so glad to hear you say this jen 



my3princes said:


> I could really use help here.  Is it just me or do the negatives outweigh the positives?  WWYD?



If this is me I would say there are two many negatives.  It depends on what you are looking for but the vacation time and amount of time and odd hours you have to work dont sound like it would be something that can keep me happy.  Just a personal opinion.  The positive about having your own store sounds good but with not having much time off it may get to be a little much.  Im not trying to be negative but just giving my honest opinion.  Im not sure how bad you need the job right now.....Can you take it but continue to look if you dont seem to like it?



my3princes said:


> Saturday QOTD:
> 
> Are you an early riser or night owl and how does that effect your diet and exercise?



Early riser here.  If you consider 7am early.  I am more a morning person.  I get more done during the morning and usually slack off later in the day.  I have no problem going to bed by 9



flipflopmom said:


> Yesterday's QOTD:  Weakness = MENTAL!
> I know I have ADHD.  I make impulsive decisions without thinking about the ramifications.  Hence the CC debt we have.  DH is great to bring me to reality, if I take the time to consult him.  I value his reserved nature and thoughtfulness, he usually is great at thinking things through from all sides.  I get caught up in an obsession (be it weight loss, going green, a new makeup line, the new dog, Disney, money troubles, parenting, missing Daddy, etc) and can't let it go.  It's all I think about, do, and I have a hard time even focusing on work if something is on my mind.  I should probably seek medication for it.



I have the same exact issues and often wonder if I have ADD or if I just have too much on my mind.  

The pamper chef thing could be a good idea and even if it doesnt work out at least you still get to keep the stuff you spend the 160$ on.  I tried tastefully simple before I had ryan.  It started out ok but after a few months I lost the motivation and with being pregnant I started to get really tired so I gave it up.  It was nice to have some extra money though.



dvccruiser76 said:


> So, we're going to see Katherine Heigl's new movie and to an early dinner at the Melting Pot. I'm so excited for dinner. We haven't been there in like 2 years now.



Ohhhh the melting pot.  I love that resturant.  Enjoy the time together.  My first son had GERD as an infant.  He often was irritable with feedings and spit up a ton.  Didnt sleep well at night.  Once he was on zantac for a week he improved tremendously.



lisah0711 said:


> This is going to be a big cleaning week-end at our house.  Big in-law visit coming up in two short weeks.  I've woken up in the middle of the night two nights in a row now thinking about logistics for guest rooms, bedding, dishes, etc.    I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone -- we are going to have an early Thanksgiving celebration -- even my BIL who just had his shoulder surgery is joining us -- but the pressure is on to live up to my reputation as the "good housekeeper."   I'm counting every calorie for all this housework!



That could be exciting and stressful at the same time.  All my family is here in the area so I dont know what it feels like to have them stay with me but I can imagine it being stressful....especially living up to being tidy.


The race went great today.  I did 5.3miles in 62:08.  I thought this was really good but I still came in 50/53 in my age group.  There still was about 30 people behind me but still.  Will I ever get to the middle of the pack????  I ran almost the entire time with walking just a few hills which all were in the last mile.  Gosh the one I thought I was going to have to use my hands to crawl up it, it was so steep.  My friend who usually is always 10 minutes ahead of me stayed with me the entire time.  She has not run more than 3 miles so she said she needed me to motivate her.  It made me feel good to hear her say that.  We crossed the finish line together which was neat.  Usually I am by myself.  

My inlaws decided not to come over which I am kind of glad about.  Now I dont have to play hostess.  Not sure what we are going to do but I feel like I could use a nap right now.

I hope everyone is enjoying the day.


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its funny I was just talking about this today.  It was pretty cold at the race and I was saying how Im nervous to run during the winter.  What did you get?  Is it something made specifically for running?
> 
> 
> 
> so glad to hear you say this jen
> 
> 
> 
> If this is me I would say there are two many negatives.  It depends on what you are looking for but the vacation time and amount of time and odd hours you have to work dont sound like it would be something that can keep me happy.  Just a personal opinion.  The positive about having your own store sounds good but with not having much time off it may get to be a little much.  Im not trying to be negative but just giving my honest opinion.  Im not sure how bad you need the job right now.....Can you take it but continue to look if you dont seem to like it?
> 
> 
> 
> Early riser here.  If you consider 7am early.  I am more a morning person.  I get more done during the morning and usually slack off later in the day.  I have no problem going to bed by 9
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same exact issues and often wonder if I have ADD or if I just have too much on my mind.
> 
> The pamper chef thing could be a good idea and even if it doesnt work out at least you still get to keep the stuff you spend the 160$ on.  I tried tastefully simple before I had ryan.  It started out ok but after a few months I lost the motivation and with being pregnant I started to get really tired so I gave it up.  It was nice to have some extra money though.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh the melting pot.  I love that resturant.  Enjoy the time together.  My first son had GERD as an infant.  He often was irritable with feedings and spit up a ton.  Didnt sleep well at night.  Once he was on zantac for a week he improved tremendously.
> 
> 
> 
> That could be exciting and stressful at the same time.  All my family is here in the area so I dont know what it feels like to have them stay with me but I can imagine it being stressful....especially living up to being tidy.
> 
> 
> The race went great today.  I did 5.3miles in 62:08.  I thought this was really good but I still came in 50/53 in my age group.  There still was about 30 people behind me but still.  Will I ever get to the middle of the pack????  I ran almost the entire time with walking just a few hills which all were in the last mile.  Gosh the one I thought I was going to have to use my hands to crawl up it, it was so steep.  My friend who usually is always 10 minutes ahead of me stayed with me the entire time.  She has not run more than 3 miles so she said she needed me to motivate her.  It made me feel good to hear her say that.  We crossed the finish line together which was neat.  Usually I am by myself.
> 
> My inlaws decided not to come over which I am kind of glad about.  Now I dont have to play hostess.  Not sure what we are going to do but I feel like I could use a nap right now.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying the day.



Congratulations on your race.  You did way better than I would have.


Thank you everyone for your advice.  You all confirmed what I was feeling which makes me confident in my choice to turn down the job.  DH and I have tossed it around all day and it just does not make sense financially or for our family time.  I will call them tomorrow with my answer and my reasons why.

Today's QOTD:  I am a night owl.  I do everything better in the evening and I HATE mornings.  

Since there has been lots of conversation about compliments from the opposite sex and/or propositions, I will tie that into Tomorrow's QOTD.  I'll post it when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## cclovesdis

Arrival time for dinner changed so what better to do than Dis?!?!?!

Some quick replies and then I need to get ready. I haven't put makeup on in ages, so I better get a head start. 



lisah0711 said:


> Enjoy your outing!



Thanks! I just reviewed the menu and I should be good to go. 



lisah0711 said:


> This is going to be a big cleaning week-end at our house.  Big in-law visit coming up in two short weeks.  I've woken up in the middle of the night two nights in a row now thinking about logistics for guest rooms, bedding, dishes, etc.    I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone -- we are going to have an early Thanksgiving celebration -- even my BIL who just had his shoulder surgery is joining us -- but the pressure is on to live up to my reputation as the "good housekeeper."   I'm counting every calorie for all this housework!



Im sure itll turn out perfectly!  I have to plan too. 

*Dona*: Hope you day is going well.  My foot is really good. Im at the point now where if it wasnt for the foot, I wouldnt think about it. No pain! I still cant exercise or put pressure on it without the boot on, but I dont feel that its broken. Ill definitely take that! 



keenercam said:


> Fortunately, I was down .8.  I just think that mentally, a gain would have been hard for me to deal with, so even a small loss was a big deal to me.
> 
> So, life is good and today is a good day.



 I loved how you thought this all out! Sounds like a good day for sure!  Nice loss! 



Rose&Mike said:


> CC--I say blot away and who cares what anyone thinks! There is no way I am putting unwanted grease in my body.
> 
> We had a fabulous run. Great weather, the leaves are finally changing. Just perfect. I did my longest run ever--14 miles in 2 hours and 38 minutes. I felt pretty good, just a little bit of queasy stomach about an hour after. I think I didn't eat enough fast enough. We even ran a named hill--Big Rock. I am really starting to enjoy hills--what is wrong with me? Mike told me this was his longest run since 1984 which made me feel good, too.



Thanks! I am definitely planning to blot. You helped me seal the deal. 

What an awesome run! 



CrystalS said:


> I've cut out the junk this week and not been snacking as much, I'm down 2lbs since last week, yay!
> 
> Went for a nice walk to the park yesterday with my kiddos. DS rode his bike and got his own exercise and 8wk old DD rode in the stroller as I pushed



 Nice loss!

Ive heard that pushing a stroller is great exercise! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> The race went great today.  I did 5.3miles in 62:08.  I thought this was really good but I still came in 50/53 in my age group.  There still was about 30 people behind me but still.  Will I ever get to the middle of the pack????  I ran almost the entire time with walking just a few hills which all were in the last mile.  Gosh the one I thought I was going to have to use my hands to crawl up it, it was so steep.  My friend who usually is always 10 minutes ahead of me stayed with me the entire time.  She has not run more than 3 miles so she said she needed me to motivate her.  It made me feel good to hear her say that.  We crossed the finish line together which was neat.  Usually I am by myself.



Congrats!  I love your friend! 



my3princes said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice.  You all confirmed what I was feeling which makes me confident in my choice to turn down the job.  DH and I have tossed it around all day and it just does not make sense financially or for our family time.  I will call them tomorrow with my answer and my reasons why.



 I know that was a hard decision to make.


----------



## SettinSail

MacG said:


> Oh my....I just can't keep up with you all. There is so much going on with everyone.
> 
> Sending..... to everyone....
> Good luck to everyone who's job hunting and running races.
> Big Hugs  to everyone who needs some right about now.
> Job well done  to all the losers and maintainers.
> All of you who are running so fast and far
> 
> 
> I lost a little this week and I'm happy with that...finally hit the 180s and it's been 10 years. I'm pretty motivated right now and I want to thank all of you for helping me stay motivated.
> 
> Although I don't post much I do try to read it all.
> My DH and I celebrated our 10th Anniversary yesterday. I was able to get my wedding ring on for our celebration (as a result of being in the 180's as mentioned above). We went to a little Italian place with really great food and then to see a movie. I was careful with what I ate...tried to eat light but we did order a desert to share. It was a delicious hazelnut tart with warm caramel and a tiny scoop of dark chocolate gelato on the side. Yum!  I probably would have weighed in better today but hey it was a celebration. Back on track today.
> 
> Hey Shawn.....I was wondering where you were all this time. I saw your BL Fall Challenge 2010 clippie on the Magical Mediterranean board in the beginning of September and that's what brought me here. So Thanks.
> Sounds like you're having a lot of fun traveling.
> 
> Take care everyone,
> Kim



Hi Kim   I finally decided to jump in and post instead of just reading.
WOW - you are having some great success  That's wonderful!
Happy Anniversary!  We celebrated our 16th on October 1st.  October is a wonderful time to get married, typically it is the dryest time of the year and not too hot (atleast where I'm from).  We had beautiful weather on our wedding day and almost every anniversary too.  Have you found a thread for your cruise next Summer?



my3princes said:


> My intterview went well.  They offered me a position.  It would be part time for 60 day as a trial period.  If all goes well it would then be a full time department manager position.  I think the company, owner and coworkers would be wonderful.  Lots of varied tasks and I wouldn't be stuck at a desk.  There was also potential of getting my own store in the future.  All that is exciting and makes me think yes...BUT and it's a big BUT.  Pay starts at $10/hour and they can't tell me what it would be after 60 days.  Health Insurance will cost $186/wk and we need me to carry insurance.  No vacation for one year, then a wwek.  Two weeks after two years and that will never increase.  Work 2 days, 2 nights and 1 weekend shift per week.  That means we virtually will not be able to camp or take vacations.  Lots of vacation blackout dates too.  Must work Holidays etc.
> 
> I could really use help here.  Is it just me or do the negatives outweigh the positives?  WWYD?



I'm glad you already posted you were not going to accept the job.  There are a lot of negatives.  I think something better is on the way for you



my3princes said:


> Saturday QOTD:
> 
> Are you an early riser or night owl and how does that effect your diet and exercise?



I am a night owl for sure. I do try not to snack at night and I force myself to either walk or wog every morning at 7:30 as soon as DS leaves for school so I won't go back to bed!  I think I should get more sleep, I often feel tired during the day.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Okay I'm all caught up. Whew!
> 
> Well I'm happy to say that tax season if officially behind me. It is absolutely crazy how many people came out of the woodwork on Tuesday and Wednesday to get their taxes done for YESTERDAY!!!! It's always the same people in our office too. I ended up having to go back into work from 8-10:30 PM after my son went to bed twice last week.



 We just paid our US taxes last week and I saw that the check was just cashed yesterday.  I love that perfect timing so the gov't didn't have any of our money before the absolute deadline
Yes, we have to pay BOTH German and US taxes

Tayrn:  I am also a Southern girl, from Raleigh, NC.  Loved the TOM play by play  And I love pampered chef products, good luck with your decision.

Lisa: Thanks for posting the fat/muscle picture, very interesting!!!

Cupcaker: Don't forget the Alamo in San Antonio.  You can also look at Trip Advisor for things to do in San Antonio.  I think it may not be too far from Austin as well.

We are having a nice relaxing week end.  I got Week 4 of C25K in the books.
Made a big pot of tomato soup.  Catching up on a bunch of recorded shows on my DVR.  We are able to watch US TV with a slingbox but our host in the US is switching us to a DVR with more capacity Monday so we will lose anything we haven't watched on this DVR Monday.  I watched several episodes of "Hoarders" today....I always feel so good about myself after watching them  But I think I may stop recording them, just not enough time to watch so many shows.

We discussed our surprise vacation coming up the first week of November and decided to go to Dublin. I have found a great rate for flights but need to work out hotels, activities, etc.  I was hoping we would take a car trip to Northern Germany and then we could see the Disney Dream as it is taken out of Dry Dock in Pappenburg, Germany on October 30.  Nobody else was interested.  It is killing me that we are only about 7 hours away from there and I would love to see the Dream before it hits the water.  I will have to take what I can get though.  My guys would rather stay home and watch ESPN than travel any day
Shawn


----------



## lisah0711

*If you haven't PM'd your weights, HH or WIN! numbers there is a technical problem with the PM (Private Message) system on the Disboards so don't give up and try again tomorrow or Monday.*


----------



## tigger813

Tigger's been a bad kitty today

I started off the day good but then had a mashed potato bowl and biscuit from KFC for lunch. Then I made our spicy chicken dip for supper and mozzarella bites for supper. I also had a light beer and didn't get any exercise today. And my mom made an apple pie so I will be having some of that later.

On a good note!!!!  DD1 scored a goal in her game today! She squealed with delight when it went in! I was so happy I made it to her game this morning. It was an away game but only about 15 minutes away so I got to listen to some of the podcast on the way. We were so proud of her!!!!

We finally watched Project Runway this afternoon and then we watched some of The Blind Side. We have HBO free for 3 months so we'll be watching a lot of movies for the next 3 months! Now we're watching Monty Python and the Holy Grail. DH knows the movie well so knows when to ff or mute the tv!

I've made DD2 a birthday cake so we can celebrate her b'day with my parents tomorrow. They leave on Tuesday. Mom and I went to the grocery store this afternoon and I ran into Game Stop and bought some more DSi games for b'day and Christmas presents fr both the girls. I picked out one for myself as well and told DH about it.

Helping my mom put all of her Christmas CDs on her computer. I showed her how and she has been doing it by herself since with occasional assistance. The next step will be putting them on her ipod which we will do tomorrow.

Tomorrow I will have a smoothie for breakfast and then we will have burgers either for lunch or supper. DD1 has her basketball drill clinic from 2:30-4 tomorrow afternoon. So we will go to church, she will have jr choir rehearsal, come home and then eat something before that. Nothing like being busy 7 days a week.

Time for that apple pie!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

lisah0711 said:


> *If you haven't PM'd your weights, HH or WIN! numbers there is a technical problem with the PM (Private Message) system on the Disboards so don't give up and try again tomorrow or Monday.*



I have been having trouble all day getting on my user CP it keeps saying the boards are unavailabe for 2hrs for an up grade.  Anyone else having this issue?

We went out to dinner tonight with my parents.  Cooperhead grille which is a sports bar.  Plenty of phillies fans waiting for the game to start.  I had a grilled chicken sandwich, and a bite or two of coleslaw.  Overall I felt it was a win.

Tomorrow is sunday school and then off to the farm tour.  We will make it to 2 farms.  The first is suppose to have talks on composting which my cousin and nana are interested in, and the second allows the kids to milk real live cows.  It is suppose to be 68 and sunny tomorrow so it should be a really great day.


----------



## my3princes

CC Hope your dinner went as planned and you were able to stay OP




SettinSail said:


> We discussed our surprise vacation coming up the first week of November and decided to go to Dublin. I have found a great rate for flights but need to work out hotels, activities, etc.  I was hoping we would take a car trip to Northern Germany and then we could see the Disney Dream as it is taken out of Dry Dock in Pappenburg, Germany on October 30.  Nobody else was interested.  It is killing me that we are only about 7 hours away from there and I would love to see the Dream before it hits the water.  I will have to take what I can get though.  My guys would rather stay home and watch ESPN than travel any day
> Shawn



Your vacation sounds so exciting  Someday I hope to get to Europe.



lisah0711 said:


> *If you haven't PM'd your weights, HH or WIN! numbers there is a technical problem with the PM (Private Message) system on the Disboards so don't give up and try again tomorrow or Monday.*



I need to send my numbers in tomorrow.

Tigger it sounds like you jumped off plan today.  I hope you can get back on plan tomorrow, I know how happy your were to get your clippie back.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have been having trouble all day getting on my user CP it keeps saying the boards are unavailabe for 2hrs for an up grade.  Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> We went out to dinner tonight with my parents.  Cooperhead grille which is a sports bar.  Plenty of phillies fans waiting for the game to start.  I had a grilled chicken sandwich, and a bite or two of coleslaw.  Overall I felt it was a win.
> 
> Tomorrow is sunday school and then off to the farm tour.  We will make it to 2 farms.  The first is suppose to have talks on composting which my cousin and nana are interested in, and the second allows the kids to milk real live cows.  It is suppose to be 68 and sunny tomorrow so it should be a really great day.



It sounds like you were very successful tonight.  Good for you and good example for us.


I worked tonight, bartender.  When I bartend I get a free meal.  Tonight I had an  8 oz NY sirloin with green beans and garlic mashed potatoes.  Probably not the best option, but not too horrible either.  We worked all day on building the closet so I got a ton of exercise and didn't snack at all.  I had enough point for what I ate


----------



## my3princes

Sunday QOTD: (since I'm a night owl I'll post now since many of you will check in tomorrow before I get on )

There has been conversation about how people are experiencing compliments and even advances from the opposite sex.  The question is, have you noticed this happening to you and how do you handle it?

I lost most of my weight over 6 years ago.  The environment that I work in means that I get compliments on my appearance from Men on a regular basis.  Many times it comes with advances or even propositions.   I'm always flattered and my standard response to advances is "I don't think my husband would like that"  it often gets the response of well my wife wouldn't either   I've had 17 year old boys hit on me and I've had elderly men and everything in between.  I always come home and tell my husband about them.  We usually get a good laugh out of it.  Heck his coworkers often make comments in front of him.  We are very secure in our relationship and I'm not even tempted because one night of fun would ruin the lifetime we have built together.  We've been together since high school and we complete each other.  Heck if one of us has to be away for a night or two we go crazy and are on the phone constantly.  Lust will never tempt me as I would never want to tear apart my family.


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone.  Dh and I just hung out at the house yesterday. We decided if we were going out for dinner we should do it during the week to make a week night easier.  

Got some things done around here.  

Today is church, grocery shopping.  I do want to get a haircut and some things are staples.  I need to finish some things for school today and then get to school early to get some papers graded.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## tigger813

Tigger promises to be a better kitty today. I started the day by having 2 pieces of potato French toast. For lunch I will have a smoothie. For supper we are grilling burgers and I will have one burger on a potato roll and some fries. DD1 has basketball this afternoon so my mom and I are going to walk while she's at practice. I will drink plenty of water today. Pats game at 1 today.

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

carmiedog said:


> Just poking in quickly to say hello and I'm still alive. I've been hitting it hard. NO cheating - not a single bite - in the last 3 weeks.



 THREE weeks with no cheating.  That is amazing!!!!!!  I saw your name in the top ten.  You are doing GREAT!



dvccruiser76 said:


> So, we're going to see Katherine Heigl's new movie and to an early dinner at the Melting Pot. I'm so excited for dinner. . I'm hoping last week's readings were off b/c I was stressed with work, but I'm worried. Does anyone have any good BP non-medical advice? My chiropractor mentioned drinking plenty of fluids.


Taking Hawthorn Berries (capsule) has really helped me in the past when mine is up.  LOTS of water, little salt or pork, more sleep, less stress.  Yeah.  Right.  But the hawthorn berries do help.  I have always wanted to go to a melting pot!!!



lisah0711 said:


> This is a replica of five pounds of fat and five pounds of muscle.  A woman who weighs 150 pounds and has 35% body fat is going to look much different than a woman who weighs 150 pounds and have 18% body fat..


I had forgotten about throwing that into the equation, that specific picture and analogy.  I knew my leg muscle was throwing off my ideal weight a bit, but hadn't thought about in terms of bfa.  I am aiming for 20%.  Sound reasonable?  Maybe that will be my goal instead of a weight number....



lisah0711 said:


> I found this article on sparkpeople that you might find interesting.  It actually a series on finding your perfect weight.  Here is a link to the first article.  I haven't read the whole thing but skimmed most of the first two -- there is plenty to think about in here.You have a lot going on right now, Taryn.  Are your sure that they might not offer the rebate again in a few months when maybe some of this other stuff going on in your life is behind you? Putting the extra money apart aside, is it something that you would want to do regardless?  If not, I might be tempted to wait. This is going to be a big cleaning week-end at our house.  Big in-law visit coming up in two short weeks.


THanks for the article.  I have read so much on trying to figure it out, but the whole "what do you think" struck me.  I used to say "I know goal when I see it."  Now, I am thinking I'll know goal when I see and feel it.  As for the PC, I had really, really, really considered doing it at the beginning of last year, after a show in I hosted in Nov.  Just to earn a bit extra, we didn't need it as badly last year.  But then the winter snows came, I got hooked on weight loss, and pushed it to the side.  The girl that I would sign up under shoots from the hip, and she and I have been in contact a lot over the last year.  Basically, it's PC's 30th anniversary, so it's a special.  She's been doing it for 7 years and they've never done this particular incentive before.  I can't wait for a big clean, but for right now, just maintaining the laundry, dishes, etc. is keeping me happy!



cclovesdis said:


> I think the Pampered Chef could end up being very lucrative. My only question is based on what you have mentioned about where you live. Will you have access (for lack of a better word) to enough people to have enough parties?


I made my list last night of whom I could contact to have the first ones, and hope for more booked off them.  The good thing is that w/ gymnastics, I could drop AK off, hand off Sophie to Brad, and then do one in that town, starting w/ my neice.  My sister in law lives an hour away, and I hope I could get her to do one, and then get some contacts from there.In my immediate area, I just have to make sure I get people from different "circles" so the same ones aren't invited over and over.  I was invited to 5 last fall, b/c we were all wanting to get free stuff!!!



keenercam said:


> I thought all morning about coming here and saying "Today is a good day."  Anyone who knows me pretty well knows that my personal mantra is "Life is Good."  Whether it is cuddling with your kids on the couch or holding hands with your SO or talking to a friend on the phone or going for a 13 or 14 mile run (you ladies, ROCK!), I hope you all have a wonderful, life-filled day!  This was the furthest distance I have gone in well over a year. It was such a gorgeous, sunny morning and I was just so grateful to be alive and mobile.


Thank you.  I am glad you got in 8 miles.  Makes me feel slack for not doing anything just b/c of TOM.  So glad you have a positive outllook.  There are sunbeams radiating from my computer screen!!! .  YAY for almost a pound.  Bet it would have been if you hadn't had the fluids!



Rose&Mike said:


> Today I ran in the capri pants (reebok brand--they were compression capris) and a long sleeve shirt and the neck thingy for over my face. I'm going to have to work on adjusting that because it kept sliding down, but no wheezing thank goodness.  You can get some really cute long socks to run in which would cover your calves. That is my next step in the trying to stay warm this fall/winter. And definitely not the only southerner on here, though I am a yankee transplant. DH swears we will never live north of the mason-dixon line again--too cold!:I am really not a salesman, but there is potential. IMO, it takes more time than they tell you and you have to be EXTREMELY organized when it comes to stock, payments, and ordering. My question would be--what responsibility could you shift to someone else? You already have a very full plateI did my longest run ever--14 miles in 2 hours and 38 minutes. I felt pretty good, just a little bit of queasy stomach about an hour after. I think I didn't eat enough fast enough.


I need to look into some of that stuff for cold weather!  I have long johns, I might just be running in those with shorts on top for a while!!!   It's dark, no one can see me!  The good thing about Pampered Chef is that you don't keep stock, (other than what you need for a show, and I could pretty much do one w/ all the stuff I have at home w/o buying a kit , but they do send all the catalogues, sales receipts, and training stuff in there, so I have to get it..  You just submit the order to the company, they send the order to the hostess, complete w/ packing slips on who gets what, and bags to do it!  I love that part, b/c you don't get burned with stock in your house.  GREAT RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



CrystalS said:


> I've cut out the junk this week and not been snacking as much, I'm down 2lbs since last week, yay!
> I get to spend this next couple weeks packing and cleaning the house. We are moving at the end of the month because we sold our house. !


WOW!! Lots going on!  Congrats on the loss!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have the same exact issues and often wonder if I have ADD or if I just have too much on my mind. The pamper chef thing could be a good idea and even if it doesnt work out at least you still get to keep the stuff you spend the 160$ on.  I tried tastefully simple before I had ryan.  It started out ok but after a few months I lost the motivation The race went great today.  I did 5.3miles in 62:08.  I thought this was really good but I still came in 50/53 in my age group.  There still was about 30 people behind me but still.


Great job on the race!  I am so proud of you, girl!  Don't worry about where you finished, you finished!  I am worried a bit about losing the motivation, but I am thinking all the bills coming in should take care of that!



SettinSail said:


> We just paid our US taxes last week and I saw that the check was just cashed yesterday.  I love that perfect timing so the gov't didn't have any of our money before the absolute deadline
> Tayrn:  I am also a Southern girl, from Raleigh, NC.  Loved the TOM play by play  And I love pampered chef products, good luck with your decision.
> We discussed our surprise vacation coming up the first week of November and decided to go to Dublin.


Giong to Ireland is on my bucket list!  I've always been obsessed with the place!  We're only about 2-3 hrs. from Raleigh, I live on the VA/NC line, but more on the west side.  I've been to Durham for a VT/Duke game.  Very cool!  



tigger813 said:


> On a good note!!!!  DD1 scored a goal in her game today!






mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tomorrow is sunday school and then off to the farm tour.  We will make it to 2 farms.  The first is suppose to have talks on composting which my cousin and nana are interested in, and the second allows the kids to milk real live cows.  It is suppose to be 68 and sunny tomorrow so it should be a really great day.


Sounds like an amazing time!!!!



my3princes said:


> The question is, have you noticed this happening to you and how do you handle it?


I addressed this a bit yesterday, but I will say after a day of being hit on my dirty old men, this is how I handled it.  They are completely harmless.  Completely.  But I will say that they treat me like a queen.  I said I was cold, one went to his RV and got me a blanket, the other got out the fire pit and lit it, and another asked if I needed him to put on a pot of coffee.    They are all in their late 60's, or early 70's!    I just looked at Brad and said "they're not resistant to my charm just yet" and he said "ya'll quit, you're giong to make her think she should get this kind of treatment all the time.    If he's around, I casually throw something back, in the spirit of the game, and say "BRAD, you might want to get over here!"  It works.  If he's not around, and I am by myself and get looks, I am uncomfortable, and just ignore it!



donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone.  Dh and I just hung out at the house yesterday. We decided if we were going out for dinner we should do it during the week to make a week night easier.


That's a great way of looking at it.  Instead of celebrating the weekend, make a week night easier!  Keeps the tempatation off to go all out over the weekend!

AS you could probably see, I decided that I am going to try the PC thing.  If my show that I had already planned to host does as well as I had last year, I could get the 50% back on the kit, plus earn enough to pay for the other 50%plus some.  I think it will be fairly doable to get the initial investment back quickly, and there are not a lot of supplies that I need to purchase to get started.  I think I could do it all for $30.  So it seems low risk. 

I desperately feel the need to do something to eliminate the CC debt, and get our finances back on track.  This is something, as I mentioned before, I considered doing last year, but just let go of once I started trying to lose weight and the winter kept me snowed in.  

DH and I talked about it on the way up to VT yesterday.  He's offered to do whatever needs to be done to help me, which includes doing some of the "business stuff" so it's not always him playing with the girls while I work.  He had actually considered a second job, but with his work, he never knows when he'll get to leave.  THANKFULLY he had a full week for the last 2 weeks, with lots of overtime.  I need to do something.  My salary and hours at work are pretty set.  

We are going to try to work it so that if I am doing a show somewhere, he has the girls, so we're not burdening mom and in laws more.  I am apprehensive.  Very.  But at least it's something that I have some control over (when to do shows, how much extra we need so how hard I have to push, etc).  

I am going to be very busy reading a lot of the training stuff.  You all are right, something will have to go.  Or at least be let go.  I am going to do some self time management studies to see what I could do differently.  I might have to block time, which means less skimming here, etc.  But I HAVE TO do something to dig out.  Just knowing that I have the potential to help make things better makes me feel so much more in control and positive. 

Have a great day everyone!
Taryn


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

Not much planned for today. Last night was okay. I'll say more about it when I reply. Today will be a water-filled day. Even if last night was perfectly OP, I still have TOM hanging around. 

Have a great day everyone!



SettinSail said:


> We are having a nice relaxing week end.  I got Week 4 of C25K in the books.
> 
> We discussed our surprise vacation coming up the first week of November and decided to go to Dublin.



Great weekend!  WTG on C25K! 

Sounds like an awesome trip!  Definitely somewhere Id love to go. Enjoy!



lisah0711 said:


> *If you haven't PM'd your weights, HH or WIN! numbers there is a technical problem with the PM (Private Message) system on the Disboards so don't give up and try again tomorrow or Monday.*



Thanks for letting us know.  I will try this morning.

*Tracey*:  on your day yesterday. The important part is you are back on plan today! 

*Lindsay*: Have a great day today!  Your DSs will have so much fun milking cows. 



my3princes said:


> CC Hope your dinner went as planned and you were able to stay OP



Last night worked out okay-not as well as I had hoped, but still okay. My BFF decided that the only thing we should order at the show was appetizers. She was told that the food there is not very good and figured that apps would be hard to mess up. I wasnt thrilled, but three of us shared 2 and I got to order water, so overall okay. We went to Bertuccis instead of another pizza place we were considering (a chain, but I had never been there before) and shared an app (roasted veggies!!!!!!!!), a large pizza, and a dessert. I splurged and ordered sparkling water. I had 2 slices of pizza that had very thin crust, a little bit of cheese, and no grease!  Bertuccis was the winner of the night. Three of us shared a dessert that is meant for 1, but usually 2 share. So, the evening wasnt a total loss, but not exactly as OP as I would have liked. I had a good amount of points left for the day plus all my 35 so I figure if I eat only my min. 22 to at most 24 for the rest of the week, itll be a good week.



my3princes said:


> There has been conversation about how people are experiencing compliments and even advances from the opposite sex.  The question is, have you noticed this happening to you and how do you handle it?



Um yeah. Id be happy if someone of the opposite sex said anything to me. 

*Dona*: Hope you have a great day too!  We have grocery shopping on todays plan as well.

*Taryn*: I think you really thought through PC and are prepared for it.  Excited to read that Brad is on board with you.


----------



## cruisindisney

What is it about weekends that just throw my diet into a tail spin?  I know what it is, just gotta admit it.  I have no will power when my family is around all weekend.  I did say no to Olive Garden at least.  

Today has already been a bad morning, but at least I have the whole day to make up for it 

Tonight is the Carrie Underwood concert.  My husband LOVES her and we jokingly refer to her as his girlfriend.  We have 2nd row floor center seats that I bought for him back in April.  We won't eat anything at the concert and dancing around for 2 hours should be a good workout!


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone.  Dh and I just hung out at the house yesterday. We decided if we were going out for dinner we should do it during the week to make a week night easier.
> 
> Got some things done around here.
> 
> Today is church, grocery shopping.  I do want to get a haircut and some things are staples.  I need to finish some things for school today and then get to school early to get some papers graded.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Sunday.




Way to plan ahead 



tigger813 said:


> Tigger promises to be a better kitty today. I started the day by having 2 pieces of potato French toast. For lunch I will have a smoothie. For supper we are grilling burgers and I will have one burger on a potato roll and some fries. DD1 has basketball this afternoon so my mom and I are going to walk while she's at practice. I will drink plenty of water today. Pats game at 1 today.
> 
> TTFN



You can stick to your plan Tracey 



cclovesdis said:


> Morning!
> 
> Not much planned for today. Last night was okay. I'll say more about it when I reply. Today will be a water-filled day. Even if last night was perfectly OP, I still have TOM hanging around.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Great weekend!  WTG on C25K!
> 
> Sounds like an awesome trip!  Definitely somewhere Id love to go. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting us know.  I will try this morning.
> 
> *Tracey*:  on your day yesterday. The important part is you are back on plan today!
> 
> *Lindsay*: Have a great day today!  Your DSs will have so much fun milking cows.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night worked out okay-not as well as I had hoped, but still okay. My BFF decided that the only thing we should order at the show was appetizers. She was told that the food there is not very good and figured that apps would be hard to mess up. I wasnt thrilled, but three of us shared 2 and I got to order water, so overall okay. We went to Bertuccis instead of another pizza place we were considering (a chain, but I had never been there before) and shared an app (roasted veggies!!!!!!!!), a large pizza, and a dessert. I splurged and ordered sparkling water. I had 2 slices of pizza that had very thin crust, a little bit of cheese, and no grease!  Bertuccis was the winner of the night. Three of us shared a dessert that is meant for 1, but usually 2 share. So, the evening wasnt a total loss, but not exactly as OP as I would have liked. I had a good amount of points left for the day plus all my 35 so I figure if I eat only my min. 22 to at most 24 for the rest of the week, itll be a good week.
> 
> 
> 
> Um yeah. Id be happy if someone of the opposite sex said anything to me.
> 
> *Dona*: Hope you have a great day too!  We have grocery shopping on todays plan as well.
> 
> *Taryn*: I think you really thought through PC and are prepared for it.  Excited to read that Brad is on board with you.



I'm glad last night went pretty well.  You definitely tried hard, I can tell.



cruisindisney said:


> What is it about weekends that just throw my diet into a tail spin?  I know what it is, just gotta admit it.  I have no will power when my family is around all weekend.  I did say no to Olive Garden at least.
> 
> Today has already been a bad morning, but at least I have the whole day to make up for it
> 
> Tonight is the Carrie Underwood concert.  My husband LOVES her and we jokingly refer to her as his girlfriend.  We have 2nd row floor center seats that I bought for him back in April.  We won't eat anything at the concert and dancing around for 2 hours should be a good workout!



Have fun at the concert


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom  Good luck with PC.  I hope you do well. 

Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## MacG

my3princes said:


> Saturday QOTD:
> 
> Are you an early riser or night owl and how does that effect your diet and exercise?



I'm an early riser and it works out well for me with my exercise habits. My DH likes to sleep in on the weekends therefore he's home with the kids while I head to the gym. I get up with the kids during the week and make them breakfast and take them to school. This keeps me on track with eating a good breakfast each morning. After I drop them off at school I head to the gym. On days that I know will be busy I get up at 5:45 and head to the gym before anyone is awake in the house, sometimes getting home before anyone wakes.

Kim


----------



## Cupcaker

Good morning   I am officially in unchartered territory.  Actually I woke up to being in the 135s .  This has definitely shot up my motivation and makes me feel like I can actually reach my goal.  Ive added drinking herbalife shakes about 3 times a week to my diet, so I dont know if that has something to do with me getting over my plateau.  I read the sparkpeople articles about goal weight.  They said for me, its 110   I am going to go with what feels good instead of a number.  I know the 120's are a place where I feel good.  I am so close I cant believe it!

Thanks Taryn for the thoughtful posting with the lyrics.  Right now I am choosing to focus on getting my school work done and my weight loss.  I will worry about my friend when the time comes.

Its raining over here now.  Weird.  At least its not the 90s anymore.  I just want to stay in bed all day, but I have meetings all day long  I did get a well deserved break yesterday and went to go visit my family.  My little sister was having a halloween party.  Lots of 12 and 13 year olds.  Funny age.  The boys and girls still seperated themselves  I even helped finish my little brothers costume, PacMan.  I got a little burn from the glue gun to prove it   It was fun times and Im glad I went.

QOTD saturday:  Im definitely not an early riser, but not a night owl either.  I dont function in the early morning.  And I cant be up too late because I need more than eight hours of sleep.  This means I cant exercise in the morning, but need to get it done before bed.

QOTD sunday:  Since I have no life right now because of work and school, I havent had much opportunities to be around guys in a more social environment.  But knowing me, I would try to take the compliment and move on.

Well Im off to my first meeting.  I am actually so busy during the week, that now Im scheduling meetings during the weekend.  Just have to survive till December and Im done with coursework for the rest of my life!  

Have a good day everyone.
Jeanette


----------



## SettinSail

Well, I stayed up very late last night watching the Rangers vs Yankees game  (we are 6 hours ahead of the US) and then slept in until 11:20, YIKES!  It has been very cool and misty rain all weekend so perfect sleeping weather.

I walked 70 minutes in the rain this afternoon.  I have an awesome new raincoat that is making rain no problem at all but I need some pants that are rain repellent too. I just had on old sweatpants and I got soaked.  Did 25 minutes on the elliptical too.  Eating was just OK.  Something about a cold rainy day makes me hungry rotfl:

Stupid me has bought a bag of mini candy bars 3 times now.  The first time as a treat for my DS, the second and third time I felt bad because I ate so many he didn't get much.  Finally I KNOW to NOT BUY ANY MORE!!!!!!

Tayrn:  Now you need to come to Chapel Hill to see a _real _football team   Good luck with PC - a wonderful product that you can really believe in.

Kim:  Wow, I admire you for going straight to the gym every morning, even at 5:45 if needed

Jeanette: Wow, 135's   So jealous!

CC: Glad you had fun and success with your food last night

As for the QOTD, I don't get much action in that department  Maybe if I continue to lose weight?   We'll see.   I am curious to see when people will start to notice I've lost weight.  So far, only 2 girlfriends have commented.
I have one more pound to lose and I will have lost 20.  I can tell a difference but it's not huge.  When I ask my husband, he just hems and haws so it must not be too noticeable yet. I think the next 20 should surely show a big difference though and that is exciting. 

Have a great week everyone!   I do not have anything on my schedule tomorrow so it will just be a laundry and cleaning day.  I am still working on our Fall Break vacation because today the great airfare to Dublin was all gone
before I booked it.  Hoping I can find something on the Internet or we will just take a car vacation

Shawn


----------



## my3princes

MacG said:


> I'm an early riser and it works out well for me with my exercise habits. My DH likes to sleep in on the weekends therefore he's home with the kids while I head to the gym. I get up with the kids during the week and make them breakfast and take them to school. This keeps me on track with eating a good breakfast each morning. After I drop them off at school I head to the gym. On days that I know will be busy I get up at 5:45 and head to the gym before anyone is awake in the house, sometimes getting home before anyone wakes.
> 
> Kim



I wish I had your energy



Cupcaker said:


> Good morning   I am officially in unchartered territory.  Actually I woke up to being in the 135s .  This has definitely shot up my motivation and makes me feel like I can actually reach my goal.  Ive added drinking herbalife shakes about 3 times a week to my diet, so I dont know if that has something to do with me getting over my plateau.  I read the sparkpeople articles about goal weight.  They said for me, its 110   I am going to go with what feels good instead of a number.  I know the 120's are a place where I feel good.  I am so close I cant believe it!
> 
> Thanks Taryn for the thoughtful posting with the lyrics.  Right now I am choosing to focus on getting my school work done and my weight loss.  I will worry about my friend when the time comes.
> 
> Its raining over here now.  Weird.  At least its not the 90s anymore.  I just want to stay in bed all day, but I have meetings all day long  I did get a well deserved break yesterday and went to go visit my family.  My little sister was having a halloween party.  Lots of 12 and 13 year olds.  Funny age.  The boys and girls still seperated themselves  I even helped finish my little brothers costume, PacMan.  I got a little burn from the glue gun to prove it   It was fun times and Im glad I went.
> 
> QOTD saturday:  Im definitely not an early riser, but not a night owl either.  I dont function in the early morning.  And I cant be up too late because I need more than eight hours of sleep.  This means I cant exercise in the morning, but need to get it done before bed.
> 
> QOTD sunday:  Since I have no life right now because of work and school, I havent had much opportunities to be around guys in a more social environment.  But knowing me, I would try to take the compliment and move on.
> 
> Well Im off to my first meeting.  I am actually so busy during the week, that now Im scheduling meetings during the weekend.  Just have to survive till December and Im done with coursework for the rest of my life!
> 
> Have a good day everyone.
> Jeanette



135


----------



## flipflopmom

SettinSail said:


> Tayrn:  Now you need to come to Chapel Hill to see a _real _football team   Good luck with PC - a wonderful product that you can really believe in.


Been there.  Done that.  Kicked butt.  Took names. 

Good luck with getting your vacation planned!

Afternoon all!  Home from moms.  Going to try to work on homework, then housework, and put the pampered chef stuff in a mental box only to be taken out when other stuff is done!

Taryn


----------



## Worfiedoodles

flipflopmom said:


> Maria - I've had you on my mind. I can't remember if you posted about a trip or anything.  Hope you're okay!



Hi *Taryn!*

I don't know if I'd exactly say I'm ok, more like on injured reserve -- not physically, definitely mentally. I just had a weekend like I was so out of everything, except sea salt and vinegar chips, chicken fingers, pizza, and cheetos. I clearly seemed to be big into all of those. I saw some pictures of myself from that "spontaneous" 5K I did and it made me cry. I just look so much bigger than I am in my mind, and it's hard to see or even think that I will ever manage to get myself to a point where I don't look like this (Cue the violins for my pity party). I seem to have the will power and determination of a gnat, and now I'm feeling sorry for myself and I don't want to leave my bed, let alone do anything to lose weight (not to mention go to work).

I also let something someone said (which was actually meant to be complimentary), really mess me up. It went deep to my issues of feeling worthy and "normal" from my childhood, and I still can't quite process it. 

I found out there is a new Jean M. Auel book coming out next Spring which will complete the Clan of the Cave Bear series. I decided it's been so long since I read them (I started when I was 13 or so), I'd get them from the library and start again. I have the first one, and for some reason it's not as big as I remember...but anyway, right now I feel like I want to crawl in bed with all the books and not see daylight until I read them, just to not have to think or deal with being me. I realize how ridiculously self-indulgent that is, particularly since every area of my life other than my weight is actually quite good...let's just say getting anywhere near a scale is completely beyond my capacity right now. And I don't think I have a trip to the TM in me, either. With any luck I'll go in and get some office laps going tomorrow and start to feel good about eating the healthy lunch and breakfast I've packed. We're also having turkey chili for dinner, so no reason I can't get back to eating right today. I think I'm having a "fake it 'til you make it" moment. 

So, now I've thoroughly brought the thread down....

I hope everyone else is having a great weekend, and looking forward to a wonderful new week. I'm wishing good things for you all!

Maria


----------



## my3princes

Worfiedoodles said:


> Hi *Taryn!*
> 
> I don't know if I'd exactly say I'm ok, more like on injured reserve -- not physically, definitely mentally. I just had a weekend like I was so out of everything, except sea salt and vinegar chips, chicken fingers, pizza, and cheetos. I clearly seemed to be big into all of those. I saw some pictures of myself from that "spontaneous" 5K I did and it made me cry. I just look so much bigger than I am in my mind, and it's hard to see or even think that I will ever manage to get myself to a point where I don't look like this (Cue the violins for my pity party). I seem to have the will power and determination of a gnat, and now I'm feeling sorry for myself and I don't want to leave my bed, let alone do anything to lose weight (not to mention go to work).
> 
> I also let something someone said (which was actually meant to be complimentary), really mess me up. It went deep to my issues of feeling worthy and "normal" from my childhood, and I still can't quite process it.
> 
> I found out there is a new Jean M. Auel book coming out next Spring which will complete the Clan of the Cave Bear series. I decided it's been so long since I read them (I started when I was 13 or so), I'd get them from the library and start again. I have the first one, and for some reason it's not as big as I remember...but anyway, right now I feel like I want to crawl in bed with all the books and not see daylight until I read them, just to not have to think or deal with being me. I realize how ridiculously self-indulgent that is, particularly since every area of my life other than my weight is actually quite good...let's just say getting anywhere near a scale is completely beyond my capacity right now. And I don't think I have a trip to the TM in me, either. With any luck I'll go in and get some office laps going tomorrow and start to feel good about eating the healthy lunch and breakfast I've packed. We're also having turkey chili for dinner, so no reason I can't get back to eating right today. I think I'm having a "fake it 'til you make it" moment.
> 
> So, now I've thoroughly brought the thread down....
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a great weekend, and looking forward to a wonderful new week. I'm wishing good things for you all!
> 
> Maria



Maria I'm hoping that by just sharing your feelings that you are beginning to process this.  We all have bad days...Heck I haven't been "good" since before vacation.  Eventually we will find what we need internally to do it.  Don't beat yourself up.  You're still in the game, your still here with us


----------



## Octoberbride03

Hi all 

Popping in to say that I'm still alive for the time being.  Been a VERY busy week so I didn't pop in at all.  Just finished with my Church's spaghetti supper/gift raffle fund raiser that i help out with every year.  It is a lot of work and a lot of fun.  And as usual 250 gifts donated to the raffle and I didn't win any of them. Which very much bummed me out this year as I concentrated on the items i really wanted to have.  But no kindle/ no nook and no 32 inch tv for me.  

Been getting back to my usual eating self after vacation, and doing well with it.  I actually dropped weight on my vacation and another pound after wards.  Hoping to stay on track this week and at least be stable.  

Had my annual a couple of weeks ago and got a letter that i have to go back and have this thing called a colposcopy   Really not happy to be calling for another appointment and going back.  Just seems like its always something this year, and major medical treatment was not in my plans AT ALL.  And of course I have a cruise booked.  Its ALWAYS when I have a cruise booked

I really have to make an effort to get on here more often.  I really have to catch up with you all.  Just seems like there is soo much to do.    

Hope everybody has a great night.  And a better week


----------



## my3princes

Octoberbride03 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Popping in to say that I'm still alive for the time being.  Been a VERY busy week so I didn't pop in at all.  Just finished with my Church's spaghetti supper/gift raffle fund raiser that i help out with every year.  It is a lot of work and a lot of fun.  And as usual 250 gifts donated to the raffle and I didn't win any of them. Which very much bummed me out this year as I concentrated on the items i really wanted to have.  But no kindle/ no nook and no 32 inch tv for me.
> 
> Been getting back to my usual eating self after vacation, and doing well with it.  I actually dropped weight on my vacation and another pound after wards.  Hoping to stay on track this week and at least be stable.
> 
> Had my annual a couple of weeks ago and got a letter that i have to go back and have this thing called a colposcopy   Really not happy to be calling for another appointment and going back.  Just seems like its always something this year, and major medical treatment was not in my plans AT ALL.  And of course I have a cruise booked.  Its ALWAYS when I have a cruise booked
> 
> I really have to make an effort to get on here more often.  I really have to catch up with you all.  Just seems like there is soo much to do.
> 
> Hope everybody has a great night.  And a better week



I hope everything turn out okay and it isn't too costly


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its funny I was just talking about this today.  It was pretty cold at the race and I was saying how Im nervous to run during the winter.  What did you get?  Is it something made specifically for running?
> I hope everyone is enjoying the day.


The thing I got was at Dick's. Can't remember the brand, but they had it in a bunch of colors with the outer wear. Anyhow, it's a fleece tube with some kind of special lining that you can pull over your face. Once I started running it slid down a little bit, so I'm going to put an extra tuck in it. It worked well, I actually got sweaty. I only coughed twice yesterday afternoon so I consider that a victory. I am just hoping to fix it so that it doesn't slide down so easy. You can also get a hat with the face cut out, but I'm not a big fan of those. 

Octoberbride--hope the tests go well.

Taryn--good luch with PC!

Maria--you didn't bring anything down. I'm sorry it's hard right now.  No advice, but I have had to use the "fake it to til you make it" method of getting through things on many occasion.

I got my menus/grocery list done for the week and Mike is doing the shopping. I swore I would have it done earlier this week, but at least I got it done. I'm trying a couple of new things this week--Mexican vegetable pizza, quick quiche w/veggies, Mexican corn and quinoa soup, and cheese ravioli with pumpkin sauce. We also have left over bean soup and veggie burgers in the freezer for emergencies!

Yesterday I felt great after the run, but as the day wore on my stomach just kept feeling queezier and queezier. I don't know what it is about these long runs that messes with my stomach so much. I guess I need to do some research on it. I'm a little sore today, but not too bad all things considered. Tomorrow the plan is strength after work. 

Enjoy the rest of the evening.


----------



## tigger813

Settinsail- My nephew is a freshman at UNC Chapel Hill! He has been colored blue for the last 2 home games and even made the local news website after the first  game!

Tigger has been a so-so kitty today! I had leftover spicy chicken dip for lunch. Then I went on a 1-2 mile walk/run while DD1 was playing basketball. I skipped that adult drinks and drank tea and crystal light. I do need some water. Had 1 1/2 burgers for supper and a small piece of b'day cake. We celebrated DD2s b'day with my parents since they leave Tuesday. Her b'day is on the 27th. She got clothes including 2 pairs of winter pjs. She's wearing one pair now.

Going to run to the Wellness Center after DD2 gets on the bus for b'fast. When DD2 gets home at noon we will go to the Omaha Steak store to get some meat for the next month. Also we'll stop at Justice to pick up the girls a few more things for Christmas.

Have a great night. Hoping to maintain for the week or have a small loss. Not been very good so it will be a week full of lots of working out!!!!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Hello everyone.

I am so upset.  I just caught up on our thread, and wrote a huge reply, and it disappeared.  I don't have time to repost. 

I am so mad.  

So frustrating.  I hate not having internet at home.  I don't know when I'll have time to catch up again.  

So, trying to be positive, and wish everyone here a happy, healthy week ahead.


----------



## mikamah

I'll let michael finish his show, and try to repost the clif notes version.  We're at my sisters, and she's away so we've been here about 3-4 hours, he's doing homework project, and watching tv, while I caught up here.  I did my race today, finished in around 42 min, about a minute better than my last race, so I was happy with that.  Had some foot pain earlier in the week, better now after a few days of rest.  Eating not so great, but maintained this week, so gotta get back on the stick.  Will start journalling tomorrow.  

Hugs to lots of you, Taryn, Julie, Maria, Connie and dd, dvccruiser and ds, rose and your ds, and anyone else who is in need of hugs.  

Lindsay- Congrats on your 5 mile PR!!!  Nice work!!!
On the training plan, I'm going to merge the galloway with mfm and aim for a long run of 12 miles before the race.  I'm worried that 10 miles isn't long enough and that the adrenaline of race day might not take me another 3 miles.  But it's all weather dependant, too, so I figure by aiming for a little longer run before, I hope to make the 13.1. 
Funny, earlier this week, I thought I'd be cheering you all on from the princess sidelines, but today, I'm pretty sure I'll be running with ya.  

I've been reading some books- One is called Born to Run by Chris Macdougall and he's researching why some cultures can run and others like ours can't seem to run without injury, and reading about some of the ultramarathons and trail runs that people do is just amazing- 100 miles through the desert, or mountains, and it made me think, if they can go through all that, I can certainly do 13.1 miles in the happiest place on earth.  

Reading about these ultra challenging runs, I thought of JenA and her mud run, and how much she put her body through, and how proud she was when she was done.  Such an inspiration. 

So many of you inspire me.  I miss catching up with you every day.  I was so upset when I lost my post.  I felt like i had caught up with you all, and was a part of the group again.  I know I'm a part of the group, but I miss being able to give back some of the support I get from all of you.  

Thank you to all of you for being here for each other.  I feel so blessed to have found such a nice group of friends.


----------



## dvccruiser76

cclovesdis said:


> Hope you get some answers about DS!  Enjoy date day!



Thanks, it was so nice to get out alone. The movie was good, but I think I cried at least 8 times. It looked like it would be more of a comedy from the previews, but it was a tear jerker. I think my DH almost cried. Must be due to the fact that our DS is only 3 months older than the baby in the movie. 



donac said:


> I just wanted to comment to dvccruiser 76.  I hope your bp calms down.  I will never get off medication.  I was 20 lbs less a few years ago and it never got low enough to go off the medication.  But what also happened was they found out that I hard an irregular heartbeat (pvcs  it is an electritcal problem).  It can be controlled with medication.  so the medication I use for my bp is also being used for my pvcs.  even if I lost 100 pounds (and I don't need to lose that much)  I would still need to be on medication.



Thank you for your reply. I'm going to PM you in a second. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ohhhh the melting pot.  I love that resturant.  Enjoy the time together.  My first son had GERD as an infant.  He often was irritable with feedings and spit up a ton.  Didnt sleep well at night.  Once he was on zantac for a week he improved tremendously.



Dinner was tasty. We hadn't been in over 2 years. They had a new special creme brulee fondue for dessert. It was incredible.  

I'm going to PM you in a second too.



SettinSail said:


> We just paid our US taxes last week and I saw that the check was just cashed yesterday.  I love that perfect timing so the gov't didn't have any of our money before the absolute deadline
> Yes, we have to pay BOTH German and US taxes



They don't waste any time 



tigger813 said:


> On a good note!!!!  DD1 scored a goal in her game today! She squealed with delight when it went in! I was so happy I made it to her game this morning. It was an away game but only about 15 minutes away so I got to listen to some of the podcast on the way. We were so proud of her!!!!
> 
> Helping my mom put all of her Christmas CDs on her computer. I showed her how and she has been doing it by herself since with occasional assistance. The next step will be putting them on her ipod which we will do tomorrow.



 Yay for your DD1!

I know it sounds crazy early, but I think I may start playing my Christmas music this week. It puts me in such a great mood


----------



## tigger813

dvccruiser76 said:


> Yay for your DD1!
> 
> I know it sounds crazy early, but I think I may start playing my Christmas music this week. It puts me in such a great mood



Thanks! She has scored at least one goal every season she has played.

Spent part of the weekend putting Mom's Christmas CDs on her computer so we can put them on her ipod tomorrow.

I would start listening to Christmas music but I think DH would kill me!

We are planning on putting up our tree on Thanksgiving or at least I am. We leave the following Wednesday for Disney so it definitely needs to get put up that weekend. It's just us and DSil so it won't be super crazy and stressful here. It's a new artificial tree and a bit smaller than what we usually buy each year so may not use all of our ornaments. I'll have to sort through them before we put them up. I still have a few more Halloween decorations to put up but those usually go up the day before and come down shortly after that.

TTFN


----------



## dvccruiser76

flipflopmom said:


> Taking Hawthorn Berries (capsule) has really helped me in the past when mine is up.  LOTS of water, little salt or pork, more sleep, less stress.  Yeah.  Right.  But the hawthorn berries do help.  I have always wanted to go to a melting pot!!!
> 
> AS you could probably see, I decided that I am going to try the PC thing.  If my show that I had already planned to host does as well as I had last year, I could get the 50% back on the kit, plus earn enough to pay for the other 50%plus some.  I think it will be fairly doable to get the initial investment back quickly, and there are not a lot of supplies that I need to purchase to get started.  I think I could do it all for $30.  So it seems low risk.



Thanks for the advice, I need to find those Hawthorn berries. Come to think of it, I sould check the sodium in my WW meals before I start buying them all again. 

My BFF just starting doing PC too. Her kids are into hockey and she says it costs a ton, so this was her reason to start. 



cruisindisney said:


> Tonight is the Carrie Underwood concert.  My husband LOVES her and we jokingly refer to her as his girlfriend.  We have 2nd row floor center seats that I bought for him back in April.  We won't eat anything at the concert and dancing around for 2 hours should be a good workout!


 Yay, that sounds like an awesome time. Enjoy 



Octoberbride03 said:


> Been getting back to my usual eating self after vacation, and doing well with it.  I actually dropped weight on my vacation and another pound after wards.  Hoping to stay on track this week and at least be stable.
> 
> Had my annual a couple of weeks ago and got a letter that i have to go back and have this thing called a colposcopy   Really not happy to be calling for another appointment and going back.  Just seems like its always something this year, and major medical treatment was not in my plans AT ALL.  And of course I have a cruise booked.  Its ALWAYS when I have a cruise booked



Great job keeping your weight off with vacation  Here's hoping you appt. goes well and does not interfere with vaca 



mikamah said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am so upset.  I just caught up on our thread, and wrote a huge reply, and it disappeared.  I don't have time to repost.
> 
> I am so mad.



Ugh that drives me nuts when that happens. Thanks for the hugs, looks like you and your computer need one too


----------



## Rose&Mike

mikamah said:


> On the training plan, I'm going to merge the galloway with mfm and aim for a long run of 12 miles before the race.  I'm worried that 10 miles isn't long enough and that the adrenaline of race day might not take me another 3 miles.  But it's all weather dependant, too, so I figure by aiming for a little longer run before, I hope to make the 13.1.
> Funny, earlier this week, I thought I'd be cheering you all on from the princess sidelines, but today, I'm pretty sure I'll be running with ya.
> Thank you to all of you for being here for each other.  I feel so blessed to have found such a nice group of friends.



Hi Kathy! FWIW, if you can swing it and the weather cooperates, I think 12 miles is a good idea. I know there are lots of theories on this, and lots of plans say 10 is enough, but to my 43 yo body there was a big difference between 10 miles and 13 miles. And lets face it, you will be at WDW. You want to feel good after the race, not wiped out. So if you can get in a couple of longer runs, I think it's a good idea. Obviously the goal here is to avoid injuries and do what's best for your body. I'm working up to 15-17miles because I'm hoping that will mean 13 will seem easy.

Hope you get the computer stuff straightened out soon.


----------



## dvccruiser76

tigger813 said:


> I would start listening to Christmas music but I think DH would kill me!
> 
> We are planning on putting up our tree on Thanksgiving or at least I am. We leave the following Wednesday for Disney so it definitely needs to get put up that weekend.



If I play it at work, he doesn't hear it and if I play it while cooking, he doesn't hear it then either. I think he disapears when it's time to make dinner 

Sooooo jealous, have a wonderful time are you doing MVMCP? Have you been when it's decorated for the holidays before? That and Halloween are my favorite times to go. 

I told my DH when we take my DS(15 months) for the first time we'll go in early December before it's crazy busy so we can see all the decorations and the Osborne lights. They are incredible 

What's a good age to take little ones? I'm thinking 3 or 4, but not much earlier, so he appreciates it more and doesn't get overwhelmed.


----------



## my3princes

dvccruiser76 said:


> If I play it at work, he doesn't hear it and if I play it while cooking, he doesn't hear it then either. I think he disapears when it's time to make dinner
> 
> Sooooo jealous, have a wonderful time are you doing MVMCP? Have you been when it's decorated for the holidays before? That and Halloween are my favorite times to go.
> 
> I told my DH when we take my DS(15 months) for the first time we'll go in early December before it's crazy busy so we can see all the decorations and the Osborne lights. They are incredible
> 
> What's a good age to take little ones? I'm thinking 3 or 4, but not much earlier, so he appreciates it more and doesn't get overwhelmed.



We brought our kids at 2 1/2, 6 months and 9 months respectively.  I am soooo glad that we did.  Every age brings different things to enjoy.  At 6 and 9 months they loved all the action happening around them, the colors, music parades.  When they got tired they slept in their strollers.  We fell in love with Disney in a whole new way   I remember DS (now 15) being 2 1/2 on his first trip.  We went to the MK on our last day, planning to leave early to pack for our flight home.  We told him it was time to go and he cried because he didn't want to leave.  DS (almost 13) was just 6 months at the time and completely content to continue going.  It got cool that night and we had no sweatshirts with us so we ended up buying the boys sweatshirts just so we could keep going.  I remember the rides starting to close and being in line for Peter Pan's Flight.  That was the last ride of that trip.  

I guess what I'm saying is don't wait unless you have to.


----------



## my3princes

WOTD for Monday:  I shared a picture of a wedding gown that I'm considering for my vow renewal in a year and a half.  If you were planning your wedding or vow renewal and you were at your weight loss goal, what gown would you pick.  I thought it might be fun to share photos of a dream dress.  If you've never posted a picture here are the instructions.

1.  Pull up a picture of the dress on a website. 
2.  Right click on the image and scroll down to properties and click open.
3.  highlight and copy the address (make sure it is the whole address starting with http and ending with .jpg
4.  open a response box here and type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Then submit.  It should be as easy as that.

Here is a second favorite of mine





I like this one because the train is detachable so I could potentiallly wear it for a formal event (cruise maybe)


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening!

I had a good day today. I need to take my measurements in the morning. It is so hard to remember to do that before I get dressed when I have to immediately put on my boot. But, I also think about how lucky I am that I only need a boot and not a cast or even surgery. 



cruisindisney said:


> Tonight is the Carrie Underwood concert.  My husband LOVES her and we jokingly refer to her as his girlfriend.  We have 2nd row floor center seats that I bought for him back in April.  We won't eat anything at the concert and dancing around for 2 hours should be a good workout!



Hope you enjoyed the show and have a great week! 



my3princes said:


> I'm glad last night went pretty well.  You definitely tried hard, I can tell.



Thank you for saying that! 



MacG said:


> I'm an early riser and it works out well for me with my exercise habits. My DH likes to sleep in on the weekends therefore he's home with the kids while I head to the gym. I get up with the kids during the week and make them breakfast and take them to school. This keeps me on track with eating a good breakfast each morning. After I drop them off at school I head to the gym. On days that I know will be busy I get up at 5:45 and head to the gym before anyone is awake in the house, sometimes getting home before anyone wakes.



Glad DH is so helpful!  Im a routine person and you definitely have a great one! 



Cupcaker said:


> I am officially in unchartered territory.  Actually I woke up to being in the 135s



 Congrats!

*Shawn*: I cannot believe you walked for so long in the rain!  

Thanks for the compliment.



flipflopmom said:


> Afternoon all!  Home from moms.  Going to try to work on homework, then housework, and put the pampered chef stuff in a mental box only to be taken out when other stuff is done!



Hows your homework? (Yep, Im a worrier. )

*Maria*:  Like Deb said, youre here and thats huge. 

Hi *Maureen*! I saw that you had a thread going and was getting worried.  for a loss on vacation!

Hope your test goes well. 

*Rose*: Pumpkin sauce? Do you make that yourself? Sounds like something youd find in a restaurant and like something Id love to make! 

*Tracey*: Hope you have a great week! 

*Kathy*: Sorry about the poof.  for a new PR! Glad your foot is feeling better. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Thanks, it was so nice to get out alone. The movie was good, but I think I cried at least 8 times. It looked like it would be more of a comedy from the previews, but it was a tear jerker. I think my DH almost cried. Must be due to the fact that our DS is only 3 months older than the baby in the movie.
> 
> I know it sounds crazy early, but I think I may start playing my Christmas music this week. It puts me in such a great mood



What movie did you see? (Did you already tell us this?  Sorry.)

I love Christmas music! My mp3 player has 3 things: whatever was pre-added to it, C25K podcasts, and Christmas music. 



tigger813 said:


> Thanks! She has scored at least one goal every season she has played.



Thats awesome!  WTG DD1!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> :  Just knowing that I have the potential to help make things better makes me feel so much more in control and positive.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> Taryn



I think you are making the right choice.  It is a low risk opportunity.  It could really help out in the long run.  Im glad you are feeling better about it all.



cruisindisney said:


> Tonight is the Carrie Underwood concert.  My husband LOVES her and we jokingly refer to her as his girlfriend.  We have 2nd row floor center seats that I bought for him back in April.  We won't eat anything at the concert and dancing around for 2 hours should be a good workout!




I hope you and your husband have/had a wonderful time.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I don't know if I'd exactly say I'm ok, more like on injured reserve -- not physically, definitely mentally.



We have all been there maria.  Its ok and you made the first step by talking about it.  I too still see myself in pictures and realize that even after loosing 32lbs I still think I look big.  I dont picture myself like this at all.  Its a hard thing to deal with.  Hang in there!



mikamah said:


> I did my race today, finished in around 42 min, about a minute better than my last race, so I was happy with that.



Great job on the race Kathy.  Im glad the foot is better.  I hope the computer gets fixed soon.  I miss talking to you on here.

We had a wonderful day today. Sunny and just a little breezy mid 60's.  We had a blast at the farms.  We did some wine tasting, apple tasting, animal petting, pumpkin picking, and mostly just had a blast with family.

Here is a picture of my family I thought I would share:





I would say my eating choice were sub par.  A little too much snacking I think added up.  We got pizza and wings for dinner.  I ate 2 pieces and 4 wings.  Im feeling a little thirsty right now.  Wonder why.  Tomorrow is a new day and starts a new week.  I am really trying to get my butt into training mode so hopefully this will be the week I finally move the scale.

Have a great evening everyone.  I am off to watch the rest of the Phillies game.  I hope they pull off a win tonight.


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I think you are making the right choice.  It is a low risk opportunity.  It could really help out in the long run.  Im glad you are feeling better about it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you and your husband have/had a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> We have all been there maria.  Its ok and you made the first step by talking about it.  I too still see myself in pictures and realize that even after loosing 32lbs I still think I look big.  I dont picture myself like this at all.  Its a hard thing to deal with.  Hang in there!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the race Kathy.  Im glad the foot is better.  I hope the computer gets fixed soon.  I miss talking to you on here.
> 
> We had a wonderful day today. Sunny and just a little breezy mid 60's.  We had a blast at the farms.  We did some wine tasting, apple tasting, animal petting, pumpkin picking, and mostly just had a blast with family.
> 
> Here is a picture of my family I thought I would share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say my eating choice were sub par.  A little too much snacking I think added up.  We got pizza and wings for dinner.  I ate 2 pieces and 4 wings.  Im feeling a little thirsty right now.  Wonder why.  Tomorrow is a new day and starts a new week.  I am really trying to get my butt into training mode so hopefully this will be the week I finally move the scale.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone.  I am off to watch the rest of the Phillies game.  I hope they pull off a win tonight.




It's nice to put a face with your name


----------



## Connie96

I know the boards have been less than cooperative over the weekend, so I'm sure I'll hear from many of you tomorrow. But, just in case, these are the folks I have not yet heard from:

brinalyn530
cclovesdis
cherry-pops
corinnak
Dahly
debsters41
happysmyly
jbm02
jenanderson
KristiMc
MickeyMagic
mikamah
mommyof2Pirates
my3princes
NC_Tink
Octoberbride03
tiki23
Worfiedoodles

Have a great week folks!


----------



## Connie96

I really don't want to but I AM going to weigh-in tomorrow.

I have actually been skipping it the last couple weeks and the week before that, I was up about 5 pounds. I have probably gained about 10 pounds (or more) over the past 3 weeks. I haven't run since last Saturday. I'll give myself a bit of a pass on that because I have been sick for the past few days - trying to kick a sinus infection. And, not only have I been skipping my weigh-ins, but I couldn't even make myself do measurements today. I'll try to do it in the morning, but I know that I'm way up in pounds and inches and I'm dreading it.

I know that I can lose this (AGAIN) if I go all out. The problem with that is that I know I can't do "all out" forever. It's a short term solution. I want so bad to find the balance that can work for me over the long term. But I keep leaning toward the WRONG end of the balance. 

There is a part of me that just wants to wait and "start" with the NEXT challenge in January so I don't have to post a big gain. Like, somehow it doesn't count if it happens "off the books". Stupid mind games. Stupid, counter-productive, self-defeating mind games.

Tomorrow:
Weigh-in and measure
Breakfast - Kashi Go Lean & milk
Morning break - 1 mile walk
Lunch - Wendy's Apple Pecan Chicken Salad, 1 mile walk
Afternoon break - 1 mile walk, Oikos, berries, walnuts
Dinner - frozen Amy's meal (unless I come up with a better idea)
Workout - sprints; protein shake

Okay. I now have a plan. Beginning with.... bedtime. Nighty night!


----------



## SettinSail

flipflopmom said:


> Been there.  Done that.  Kicked butt.  Took names.
> 
> Taryn



Yes....this is all true....there's always next year I guess



tigger813 said:


> Settinsail- My nephew is a freshman at UNC Chapel Hill! He has been colored blue for the last 2 home games and even made the local news website after the first  game!
> 
> TTFN



Cool....UNC is my alma mater too

Well, I woke up to a shock today - just when I need to lose one more pound to make a total of 20, my scale went UP 3 pounds
I did hit the mini candy bars yesterday but GEEZ !!!

I will need to be very careful this week and try to get those off as soon as possible and focus again on hitting 20 pounds total.

Have a great Monday everyone!
Shawn


----------



## flipflopmom

dvccruiser76 said:


> I told my DH when we take my DS(15 months) for the first time we'll go in early December before it's crazy busy so we can see all the decorations and the Osborne lights. They are incredible


Sophie was 2.5 on her first visit, and it was completely magical.  She slept mid day in the stroller much better than napping in room, and LOVED EVERY SINGLE SECOND of it.  I'd plan that trip for next December.  Definitely.  



mikamah said:


> I did my race today, finished in around 42 min, about a minute better than my last race, so I was happy with that.  Had some foot pain earlier in the week, better now after a few days of rest.  Eating not so great, but maintained this week, so gotta get back on the stick.  Will start journalling tomorrow.


Kathy, I hate that you had foot problems and didn't have us here to support you before your race.  Glad you had a good one, and all is better!  We miss you bunches!



cclovesdis said:


> Hows your homework? (Yep, Im a worrier. )


  It's done, and the google site still was doing weird things with saving.  I called a classmate, and we can look at each other's websites where we post everything.  She could see it, but the bulleted items weren't lined up right.  They were on my screen.  I'm going to look at it at school today and see if I can do anything.  Since it's right, here, I don't want to mess w/ it anymore from here.  I had emailed the professor, he was very understanding, and said not to worry about the due date on his end, just to let him know when it was right and he would grade it.  That was when I couldn't save it at all.  We'll see.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I think you are making the right choice.  It is a low risk opportunity.  It could really help out in the long run.  Im glad you are feeling better about it all.
> I would say my eating choice were sub par.  A little too much snacking I think added up.  We got pizza and wings for dinner.  I ate 2 pieces and 4 wings.


Great picture.  Reminds me of pics of us all in our Hokie stuff.  Glad you had fun!  Down that water, lady, and hop back on the wagon tomorrow!



Connie96 said:


> I really don't want to but I AM going to weigh-in tomorrow.   I know that I can lose this (AGAIN) if I go all out. The problem with that is that I know I can't do "all out" forever. It's a short term solution. There is a part of me that just wants to wait and "start" with the NEXT challenge in January so I don't have to post a big gain. Like, somehow it doesn't count if it happens "off the books".


Glad you've got a plan.  Sorry your mind is sending you all those crazy messages.  You can do this, and I'm not sure you even have to go "ALL OUT".  Just go.  Thanks for checking in, and I hope you feel better soon!



SettinSail said:


> Well, I woke up to a shock today - just when I need to lose one more pound to make a total of 20, my scale went UP 3 pounds


Did you have a lot of salt?  TOM?  It's happened to me before, too!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Popping in to say that I'm still alive for the time being.  Been a VERY busy week so I didn't pop in at all.  Been getting back to my usual eating self after vacation, and doing well with it.  I actually dropped weight on my vacation and another pound after wards.  Hoping to stay on track this week and at least be stable.  Just seems like its always something this year, and major medical treatment was not in my plans AT ALL.  And of course I have a cruise booked.  Its ALWAYS when I have a cruise booked


YAY for the loss on vacation.  Hoping everything looks okay on your follow up.  Glad you stopped in!



cruisindisney said:


> What is it about weekends that just throw my diet into a tail spin?  I know what it is, just gotta admit it.  I have no will power when my family is around all weekend.


Hope you enjoyed!



my3princes said:


> flipflopmom  Good luck with PC.  I hope you do well.


Thanks!  Thanks for coaching, BTW.  I love that dress, and thanks for the info on how to submit a photo from a website!



Cupcaker said:


> Good morning   I am officially in unchartered territory.  Actually I woke up to being in the 135s .  .  They said for me, its 110   I am going to go with what feels good instead of a number.  I know the 120's are a place where I feel good.  I am so close I cant believe it! hanks Taryn for the thoughtful posting with the lyrics.  Right now I am choosing to focus on getting my school work done and my weight loss.  I will worry about my friend when the time comes.
> .  I dont function in the early morning.  And I cant be up too late because I need more than eight hours of sleep.  This means I cant exercise in the morning, but need to get it done before bed.


WOW Jeanette - LAST SEMESTER?    That's awesome!  I will be at the midpoint of my degree in December.  1 summer and 1.5 school years to go.  Glad you are able to put that stuff aside and concentrate!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I don't know if I'd exactly say I'm ok, more like on injured reserve -- not physically, definitely mentally. I saw some pictures of myself from that "spontaneous" 5K I did and it made me cry. I just look so much bigger than I am in my mind, and it's hard to see or even think that I will ever manage to get myself to a point where I don't look like thisI have the first one, and for some reason it's not as big as I remember...but anyway, right now I feel like I want to crawl in bed with all the books and not see daylight until I read them, just to not have to think or deal with being me. I realize how ridiculously self-indulgent that is, particularly since every area



I remember a time just like that.  I thought I looked good after I lost 30, then I saw a picture, and it sent me for a tailspin.  I hated it.  Do what you need to do to feel better, hope you crashed with the book last night.  Today is a new day!

I am soooo bloated, TOM is really being a bully this go round.  Ate well yesterday, started downing the water, we'll see.  I hope to get in a run in an hour.  Didn't do any housework, but I did get my PC new agreement submitted, and talked to my new "boss" for a bit, opened a new bank account online for it, etc.  Homework might be as done as it's going to get, we'll see.  I DID NOT want to get up when the alarm went off this am!

Okay, so I've started giving myself a Dis Time limit.  Time's up for this go around.  Have a great Monday everyone!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

dvccruiser: DD! was 3 when we took her the first time. DD2 was 20 months and had a great time looking at the characters and everything. She was a really easy baby and when she was tired she just closed her eyes and took a nap. We used baby swap a lot that trip. I think it really depends on the kid. I don't think DD1 would've done as well at 20 months as she wasn't a good sleeper.

We went three years ago the same week we are going this time. We did MVMCP that time and are skipping it this time. It was just too crowded for us. My parents are going with us and my dad will probably be using a wheelchair this trip as he has Parkinson's and doesn't get around very well. DH and I really want to do the Sedway WS tour. My mom also wants to do it but she really needs to try out a Segway first to make sure she can control it. 

Not the best night's sleep and TOM decided to arrive last night instead of this morning. Every once in a while that happens so maybe it will be gone by Thursday night!

It's 37 here this morning. Hopefully it will be in the upper 40s by the time I run to the wellness center. I should also get in a mile or 2 tonight at the track during DD1s soccer practice. If time I 'll try to get in another workout but not counting on having that kind of time.

Time to start making lunches.

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

SettinSail said:


> Yes....this is all true....there's always next year I guess
> 
> 
> 
> Cool....UNC is my alma mater too
> 
> Well, I woke up to a shock today - just when I need to lose one more pound to make a total of 20, my scale went UP 3 pounds
> I did hit the mini candy bars yesterday but GEEZ !!!
> 
> I will need to be very careful this week and try to get those off as soon as possible and focus again on hitting 20 pounds total.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone!
> Shawn



It has to fluid gain.  Hopefully it will be gone just as fast as it came 



flipflopmom said:


> Sophie was 2.5 on her first visit, and it was completely magical.  She slept mid day in the stroller much better than napping in room, and LOVED EVERY SINGLE SECOND of it.  I'd plan that trip for next December.  Definitely.
> 
> 
> Kathy, I hate that you had foot problems and didn't have us here to support you before your race.  Glad you had a good one, and all is better!  We miss you bunches!
> 
> 
> It's done, and the google site still was doing weird things with saving.  I called a classmate, and we can look at each other's websites where we post everything.  She could see it, but the bulleted items weren't lined up right.  They were on my screen.  I'm going to look at it at school today and see if I can do anything.  Since it's right, here, I don't want to mess w/ it anymore from here.  I had emailed the professor, he was very understanding, and said not to worry about the due date on his end, just to let him know when it was right and he would grade it.  That was when I couldn't save it at all.  We'll see.
> 
> 
> Great picture.  Reminds me of pics of us all in our Hokie stuff.  Glad you had fun!  Down that water, lady, and hop back on the wagon tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Glad you've got a plan.  Sorry your mind is sending you all those crazy messages.  You can do this, and I'm not sure you even have to go "ALL OUT".  Just go.  Thanks for checking in, and I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> Did you have a lot of salt?  TOM?  It's happened to me before, too!
> 
> 
> YAY for the loss on vacation.  Hoping everything looks okay on your follow up.  Glad you stopped in!
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Thanks for coaching, BTW.  I love that dress, and thanks for the info on how to submit a photo from a website!
> 
> 
> WOW Jeanette - LAST SEMESTER?    That's awesome!  I will be at the midpoint of my degree in December.  1 summer and 1.5 school years to go.  Glad you are able to put that stuff aside and concentrate!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a time just like that.  I thought I looked good after I lost 30, then I saw a picture, and it sent me for a tailspin.  I hated it.  Do what you need to do to feel better, hope you crashed with the book last night.  Today is a new day!
> 
> I am soooo bloated, TOM is really being a bully this go round.  Ate well yesterday, started downing the water, we'll see.  I hope to get in a run in an hour.  Didn't do any housework, but I did get my PC new agreement submitted, and talked to my new "boss" for a bit, opened a new bank account online for it, etc.  Homework might be as done as it's going to get, we'll see.  I DID NOT want to get up when the alarm went off this am!
> 
> Okay, so I've started giving myself a Dis Time limit.  Time's up for this go around.  Have a great Monday everyone!
> Taryn



I hope your bloat is gone quickly too



tigger813 said:


> dvccruiser: DD! was 3 when we took her the first time. DD2 was 20 months and had a great time looking at the characters and everything. She was a really easy baby and when she was tired she just closed her eyes and took a nap. We used baby swap a lot that trip. I think it really depends on the kid. I don't think DD1 would've done as well at 20 months as she wasn't a good sleeper.
> 
> We went three years ago the same week we are going this time. We did MVMCP that time and are skipping it this time. It was just too crowded for us. My parents are going with us and my dad will probably be using a wheelchair this trip as he has Parkinson's and doesn't get around very well. DH and I really want to do the Sedway WS tour. My mom also wants to do it but she really needs to try out a Segway first to make sure she can control it.
> 
> Not the best night's sleep and TOM decided to arrive last night instead of this morning. Every once in a while that happens so maybe it will be gone by Thursday night!
> 
> It's 37 here this morning. Hopefully it will be in the upper 40s by the time I run to the wellness center. I should also get in a mile or 2 tonight at the track during DD1s soccer practice. If time I 'll try to get in another workout but not counting on having that kind of time.
> 
> Time to start making lunches.
> 
> TTFN



My grandmother had Parkinson's.  It is a horrible disease.  It was so hard watching her deteriorate over the years.  First the shaking, then the loss of mobility.  She used a wheeled walker around the house and a wheelchair if she needed to go out.  Taking her drivers license away as so difficult, but her reaction time became so poor it was necessary.  The disease also effect organs.  Her kidneys started to fail and she often got fluid in lungs.  Diabetes reared it's ugly head, iron deficiancy.  I could go one.  We moved he in with us for the last 18 months of her life since she couldn't care for herself.  I hope that your Dad doesn't progress like she did, but at the same time I wish someone had warned us of what could happen.  Everyday was harder and harder and we had no idea what could come next.  She even had the brain surgery to reverse some of the rigidity and shaking.  It helped for a while.   PM me if you need support


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning!  



my3princes said:


> There has been conversation about how people are experiencing compliments and even advances from the opposite sex.  The question is, have you noticed this happening to you and how do you handle it?



I've been with my DH for over 20 years.  I can't imagine being with anyone else now, although when I was single I had lots of boyfriends.  It would be so much trouble to train someone new!    I think most people say things to be nice or just flirt or joke.  



flipflopmom said:


> I had forgotten about throwing that into the equation, that specific picture and analogy.  I knew my leg muscle was throwing off my ideal weight a bit, but hadn't thought about in terms of bfa.  I am aiming for 20%.  Sound reasonable?  Maybe that will be my goal instead of a weight number....



I think having body fat be part of the equation for your goal weight is a great idea, Taryn!  



cruisindisney said:


> Tonight is the Carrie Underwood concert.  My husband LOVES her and we jokingly refer to her as his girlfriend.  We have 2nd row floor center seats that I bought for him back in April.  We won't eat anything at the concert and dancing around for 2 hours should be a good workout!



You are always doing such fun stuff!  



MacG said:


> I'm an early riser and it works out well for me with my exercise habits. My DH likes to sleep in on the weekends therefore he's home with the kids while I head to the gym. I get up with the kids during the week and make them breakfast and take them to school. This keeps me on track with eating a good breakfast each morning. After I drop them off at school I head to the gym. On days that I know will be busy I get up at 5:45 and head to the gym before anyone is awake in the house, sometimes getting home before anyone wakes.



You're doing a great job making sure that exercise gets in!  



Cupcaker said:


> Good morning   I am officially in unchartered territory.  Actually I woke up to being in the 135s .



 Woo hoo! Jeanette! 



SettinSail said:


> As for the QOTD, I don't get much action in that department  Maybe if I continue to lose weight?   We'll see.   I am curious to see when people will start to notice I've lost weight.  So far, only 2girlfriends have commented. I have one more pound to lose and I will have lost 20.  I can tell a difference but it's not huge.  When I ask my husband, he just hems and haws so it must not be too noticeable yet. I think the next 20 should surely show a big difference though and that is exciting.



You're doing great!    I think sometimes people decide not to say anything because they don't want to hurt your feeling by noticing that you've changed.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Hi *Taryn!*
> 
> I don't know if I'd exactly say I'm ok, more like on injured reserve -- not physically, definitely mentally. I just had a weekend like I was so out of everything, except sea salt and vinegar chips, chicken fingers, pizza, and cheetos. I clearly seemed to be big into all of those. I saw some pictures of myself from that "spontaneous" 5K I did and it made me cry. I just look so much bigger than I am in my mind, and it's hard to see or even think that I will ever manage to get myself to a point where I don't look like this (Cue the violins for my pity party). I seem to have the will power and determination of a gnat, and now I'm feeling sorry for myself and I don't want to leave my bed, let alone do anything to lose weight (not to mention go to work).
> 
> I also let something someone said (which was actually meant to be complimentary), really mess me up. It went deep to my issues of feeling worthy and "normal" from my childhood, and I still can't quite process it.
> 
> I found out there is a new Jean M. Auel book coming out next Spring which will complete the Clan of the Cave Bear series. I decided it's been so long since I read them (I started when I was 13 or so), I'd get them from the library and start again. I have the first one, and for some reason it's not as big as I remember...but anyway, right now I feel like I want to crawl in bed with all the books and not see daylight until I read them, just to not have to think or deal with being me. I realize how ridiculously self-indulgent that is, particularly since every area of my life other than my weight is actually quite good...let's just say getting anywhere near a scale is completely beyond my capacity right now. And I don't think I have a trip to the TM in me, either. With any luck I'll go in and get some office laps going tomorrow and start to feel good about eating the healthy lunch and breakfast I've packed. We're also having turkey chili for dinner, so no reason I can't get back to eating right today. I think I'm having a "fake it 'til you make it" moment.
> 
> So, now I've thoroughly brought the thread down....
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a great weekend, and looking forward to a wonderful new week. I'm wishing good things for you all!
> 
> Maria



, Maria, we wish good things for you!   It does get discouraging to work so hard for so long and still not see the results that you want.  But you've come too far to give it up now!    Be kind to yourself and don't be shy because we need you!  



Octoberbride03 said:


> Had my annual a couple of weeks ago and got a letter that i have to go back and have this thing called a colposcopy   Really not happy to be calling for another appointment and going back.  Just seems like its always something this year, and major medical treatment was not in my plans AT ALL.  And of course I have a cruise booked.  Its ALWAYS when I have a cruise booked



, Maureen, hope that all goes well with your test.    I had the same thing more than 20 years ago -- colposcopy, laser conization, no problems ever after that and had a baby 11 years later.  Hope it all works out for you!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Yesterday I felt great after the run, but as the day wore on my stomach just kept feeling queezier and queezier. I don't know what it is about these long runs that messes with my stomach so much. I guess I need to do some research on it. I'm a little sore today, but not too bad all things considered. Tomorrow the plan is strength after work.



Ugh, that queasy feeling is the pits!

Time to start my morning so will be back later to finish replies.  Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

Oops!  Double post -- guess that is better than the disappearing posts I ususally have.


----------



## goldcupmom

Brief update ane then must get busy.

The toxic cleanup from my sewage leak is done.  Carpet, walls, etc. ripped up.  Stuff EVERYWHERE.  They can't start rebuilding walls, paint until Nov 1.  Packers will be here 11/27 - 29 and for about a month anything in my Living, Dining, Family rooms and DDs bedroom will be gone.  Still don't know what insurance is going to allow for flooring, so I can't make any decisions about that yet.

Had the garage sale this weekend.  It went ok.  Did the classroom portion of my CCW license w/ DS21 and his friend 4 hours Sat & 4 hours Sunday.  NOT the best time for me to do it, but needed to when it was possible for all of us.  Just have to spend 7 hours shooting on 10/30.

Consequently, I haven't started the clean up in the garage that must be finished today so I can start on the house.  The way my 3 kids(all adults) are, we'll have dirty dishes packed away for a month.  DS21 seems to think the dining room is an extensiion of his bedroom, for dd it's the living room, and for ds24, it's the family room.  Time to get their stuff together and get it in their rooms!!!

Need to do some errands today - haven't had milk in the house in 4 days .

Realized this morning that DD will be living in the 'office' while I am having to do scoring.  Gonna be fun!  But there will be no place else for her to go.

I didn't get the chance to WI on Friday due to GSale but will this week.  I haven't had the guts to step on a scale.  Finally uploaded my BBugg, only because it was full.  Haven't journaled a bite nor mentally kept track.  Probably not a good thing.

Hoping I can catch up at least a few pages before too long.  I miss you all!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

my3princes said:


> Maria I'm hoping that by just sharing your feelings that you are beginning to process this.  We all have bad days...Heck I haven't been "good" since before vacation.  Eventually we will find what we need internally to do it.  Don't beat yourself up.  You're still in the game, your still here with us



You know, I told my dh I was giving up last night. And I meant it, sort of. But then I thought some more, and I realized I just couldn't. I lost 20 lbs last year, and part of me really thinks that should be enough -- but I have a long way to go. Speaking of still being in the game, that's one of the things that inspired me. My beloved Patriots were down 20-10 yesterday, and they could have easily given up. They didn't give up and phone it in, they didn't panic, they just followed their game plan calmly and in the end they won. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Maria--you didn't bring anything down. I'm sorry it's hard right now.  No advice, but I have had to use the "fake it to til you make it" method of getting through things on many occasion.



It's a new day, and I feel much more like doing and less like "faking". I have my healthy breakfast and lunch, and my dh has promised to actually make the vegetables to go with dinner (he often just skips them, even when I ask), so I won't be so hungry and hit the snacks. I also have a better "just home from work plan", that I'm determined to follow. This is embarrassing, but I often come home, put on my pjs, and don't move from the bed until morning. I know this is not helping anyone. I'm going to commit to staying up and eating dinner in the dining room as a family, and then I will start the relaxing part of the evening. 



mikamah said:


> I did my race today, finished in around 42 min, about a minute better than my last race, so I was happy with that.  Had some foot pain earlier in the week, better now after a few days of rest.  Eating not so great, but maintained this week, so gotta get back on the stick.  Will start journalling tomorrow.
> 
> Hugs to lots of you, Taryn, Julie, Maria, Connie and dd, dvccruiser and ds, rose and your ds, and anyone else who is in need of hugs.
> 
> So many of you inspire me.  I miss catching up with you every day.  I was so upset when I lost my post.  I felt like i had caught up with you all, and was a part of the group again.  I know I'm a part of the group, but I miss being able to give back some of the support I get from all of you.
> 
> Thank you to all of you for being here for each other.  I feel so blessed to have found such a nice group of friends.



*Kathy* -- We miss you, too! Congratulations on your race, you did a great job! 



cclovesdis said:


> *Maria*:  Like Deb said, youre here and thats huge.



Yeah, I needed to come back here. It is really hard to do nothing with all the encouragement, you guys are the BEST! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We have all been there maria.  Its ok and you made the first step by talking about it.  I too still see myself in pictures and realize that even after loosing 32lbs I still think I look big.  I dont picture myself like this at all.  Its a hard thing to deal with.  Hang in there!



I know I distort my body image, but it was really hard because I think of myself as an athlete, and I just don't look like one...and I not only still look big, I am still big, so that's another tough one. I just have to keep putting it in perspective. My dh told me I would be twice as big as I am now if I hadn't been losing for the last 2 years, and he's right. It's just hard to realize I can't seem to do it in one Challenge or even 4...



Connie96 said:


> I really don't want to but I AM going to weigh-in tomorrow.
> 
> I have actually been skipping it the last couple weeks and the week before that, I was up about 5 pounds. I have probably gained about 10 pounds (or more) over the past 3 weeks. I haven't run since last Saturday. I'll give myself a bit of a pass on that because I have been sick for the past few days - trying to kick a sinus infection. And, not only have I been skipping my weigh-ins, but I couldn't even make myself do measurements today. I'll try to do it in the morning, but I know that I'm way up in pounds and inches and I'm dreading it.
> 
> I know that I can lose this (AGAIN) if I go all out. The problem with that is that I know I can't do "all out" forever. It's a short term solution. I want so bad to find the balance that can work for me over the long term. But I keep leaning toward the WRONG end of the balance.
> 
> There is a part of me that just wants to wait and "start" with the NEXT challenge in January so I don't have to post a big gain. Like, somehow it doesn't count if it happens "off the books". Stupid mind games. Stupid, counter-productive, self-defeating mind games.



*Connie* -- Were we separated at birth?! I am adopted...but I am also quite a bit older than you, I think! Reading your post has made me decide to do the things tomorrow morning I have been avoiding -- I will do my WIN! measurements, and I will weigh in. I am late on all accounts and I know my numbers are not going to be pretty, but I'm going to face it and move on.  for giving me the courage to do it! 



flipflopmom said:


> I remember a time just like that.  I thought I looked good after I lost 30, then I saw a picture, and it sent me for a tailspin.  I hated it.  Do what you need to do to feel better, hope you crashed with the book last night.  Today is a new day!



Today is a new day! I told dh this morning that it seemed to me (and I'm sorry if I have this wrong, it's just my perception) that all the people who have really lost a lot are able to manipulate their schedules so they work -- they get enough sleep, they find time to exercise, they eat right 90% of the time. I do not get enough sleep, and getting up to work out at 4:30 is not working for me -- then I'm too tired or hungry late in the day, and I don't eat right. I have created a situation in which I have a very hard time succeeding. So, he suggested I aim to get on the TM by 6:30 (much more feasible), and we will leave for work later (we've been getting in much earlier than we need to, because he really likes to be at work for the extra hours -- but it's making me miserable). 

So, much like *Connie*, my new schedule is:

Up at 6 and on the TM by 6:30
Leave for work by 8:30
Breakfast of Vitamuffin and yogurt at work
AM snack of apple slices and 2 tbsp. raw cashews
Lunch of LC, raw veggies and sugar-free jello
PM snack of wasa crisps and laughing cow
Get home and do Flylady chores (it's been a long time since I did these, and I'm excited to get ready to FLY through the holidays!)
Dinner of salmon, rice and steamed veggies, w/WW ice cream treat for dessert
TV/down time 
Bed by 10 pm

I missed the workout this morning, but I can follow it other than that. 

For anyone who's wondering -- FLY through the holidays means there's a Holiday Journal (I start cleaning in Oct., but the planning can start anytime), you can download from FlyLady's website which will help you get ready for the holidays. I love using it, it has all space to keep track of meal plans, recipes, gift plans -- what you want to buy, budget, and marking off when you have it and have wrapped it, sizes, holiday travel plans, holiday cards, everything you can think of! This is a great time to get me enthused about doing a better job of taking care of my home and getting ready for all the fun of Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas -- I enjoy it all so much more when I know I've done everything I want to and I can relax and enjoy the time with my family! if you google "FlyLady Holiday Control Journal" it should come up, I encourage everyone to just give it a look and see if there are parts that will be useful for you. It seems we have twice the responsibilities around the holidays, and being really organized can be a lifesaver! 

Maria


----------



## keenercam

Maria - I am so sorry you've been feeling down.  It is wonderful that you have a plan, and that plan seems very manageable.  I would suggest for you (and Connie) that you DO step on a scale now and you DO take measurements.  It will actually be very reassuring to you when you are back on track and can see how your efforts are paying off.  If, like me, you wait until you've lost some pounds before you step on the scale, you might by then be at the point where the losses are a bit smaller and you may feel that your efforts are not paying off in the big way that you need them to.  I am all for the "this is where I am starting" baseline numbers.

Taryn - It must be such a relief to have made a decision about PC and to know that you can help your family's financial situation in another way.  I wish I knew someone around here who sold it.  I would definitely do a party. I have sooo many PC items in my kitchen and they are my favorite kitchen tools, cooking utensils, etc.  I hope you can find lots of people to do parties.  Do you have a teachers' lounge where you can leave some catalogs out? I'd bet you'd see some people doing orders for Christmas gifts, etc.

Rose -- When I used to do long training sessions, I got sick from so many variables.  If my electrolytes were down during the run, if I didn't eat enough carbs before the run, if I didn't eat enough protein after the run.  It got to the point where I used sport beans or cliff gels during the run to deal with electrolytes.  And I'd eat egg beaters or  a turkey & cheese roll up as soon as I got back to the house so that I could quickly get some protein in.  I hope you can find what works for you.  That sick queasy feeling is awful, especially at WDW races when you want to feel up to getting out to the parks.  

Kathy -- Congrats on your renewed commitment to the Princess. I am so happy for you!  Sorry for the computer issues.  UGH!

CC -- You did a fantastic job Saturday night.  You should be so proud of yourself for being so conscientious and making such good, real-life choices.  



my3princes said:


> WOTD for Monday:  I shared a picture of a wedding gown that I'm considering for my vow renewal in a year and a half.  If you were planning your wedding or vow renewal and you were at your weight loss goal, what gown would you pick.



Even though I wasn't at my goal weight when I had to shop for my VR gown, as soon as I put the dress on that is in my signature pictures, I knew it was the most exquisite piece of clothing I'd ever wear.   For literally the first time in my life, I felt beautiful.  And Howard's face when he saw it was priceless.

I hope you have fun shopping for your gown when the time comes, Deb. Go and try on a gazillion dresses and enjoy the process!

Lindsay - What a wonderful picture!  I am so glad you and your family had 
such fun.  

Connie -   I know that as soon as you put your mind to it, you will do so well.  Don't think of where you are at the moment as "where you are" -- just think of it as where you are starting fresh.  It's just the baseline.  You know that you can change those numbers with your efforts. You've done it before.  Just don't be like me and focus on where we could have been  if we'd kept at it.  We just have to think of it as a journey.  As a process.  Have faith in yourself that you can move along the road.     You already have an awesome plan.  One step at a time, my friend.  It's a lesson we all have to learn and keep learning.  I wish it weren't so hard for so many of us.  And I really wish that everyone could see the results quickly.  I just have to keep reminding myself that every good decision I make is a rewarding result in and of itself.  (does that make sense?)


----------



## lisah0711

tigger813 said:


> Also we'll stop at Justice to pick up the girls a few more things for Christmas.



Great job, Tracey, knocking down that Christmas shopping!  



mikamah said:


> I did my race today, finished in around 42 min, about a minute better than my last race, so I was happy with that.  Had some foot pain earlier in the week, better now after a few days of rest.  Eating not so great, but maintained this week, so gotta get back on the stick.  Will start journalling tomorrow.



Great job on the race yesterday, Kathy!    You are so going to rock it at the Princess!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> I know it sounds crazy early, but I think I may start playing my Christmas music this week. It puts me in such a great mood



I love Christmas music.    After Halloween subsonicradio.com will start a Christmas stream of Disney music.  



my3princes said:


> I guess what I'm saying is don't wait unless you have to.



 very good advice!  When your kids are younger chances are they won't remember or appreciate it but the memories you create for yourselves are priceless!  



cclovesdis said:


> I had a good day today. I need to take my measurements in the morning. It is so hard to remember to do that before I get dressed when I have to immediately put on my boot. But, I also think about how lucky I am that I only need a boot and not a cast or even surgery.



Isn't that the truth?   How much longer do you have to wear the boot?



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We had a wonderful day today. Sunny and just a little breezy mid 60's.  We had a blast at the farms.  We did some wine tasting, apple tasting, animal petting, pumpkin picking, and mostly just had a blast with family.



Sounds like a great time, Lindsay!  You are a fine looking family!  

My boys are starting to get to where they like the post-Halloween festivities of punkin' chuckin' as much as the jack-o-lanterns.    That's where you toss your jack-o-lantern into the empty lot next door and the deer eat them down to the stems!   



Connie96 said:


> Tomorrow:
> Weigh-in and measure
> Breakfast - Kashi Go Lean & milk
> Morning break - 1 mile walk
> Lunch - Wendy's Apple Pecan Chicken Salad, 1 mile walk
> Afternoon break - 1 mile walk, Oikos, berries, walnuts
> Dinner - frozen Amy's meal (unless I come up with a better idea)
> Workout - sprints; protein shake



Great plan, Connie!  



SettinSail said:


> Well, I woke up to a shock today - just when I need to lose one more pound to make a total of 20, my scale went UP 3 pounds  I did hit the mini candy bars yesterday but GEEZ !!!



Well, what a bummer!  Surely it won't hang around too long and be gone lickety-split!  



flipflopmom said:


> Okay, so I've started giving myself a Dis Time limit.  Time's up for this go around.  Have a great Monday everyone!
> Taryn



You have a great Monday, too, Taryn!    I've thought about blocking the Dis from my work computer -- decided it was silly since I know how to unblock it, too.  That's what happens when you are El Presidente and everything else!  



goldcupmom said:


> I didn't get the chance to WI on Friday due to GSale but will this week.  I haven't had the guts to step on a scale.  Finally uploaded my BBugg, only because it was full.  Haven't journaled a bite nor mentally kept track.  Probably not a good thing.



, Julie, so sorry that you are having to go through this nightmare!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> For anyone who's wondering -- FLY through the holidays means there's a Holiday Journal (I start cleaning in Oct., but the planning can start anytime), you can download from FlyLady's website which will help you get ready for the holidays. I love using it, it has all space to keep track of meal plans, recipes, gift plans -- what you want to buy, budget, and marking off when you have it and have wrapped it, sizes, holiday travel plans, holiday cards, everything you can think of! This is a great time to get me enthused about doing a better job of taking care of my home and getting ready for all the fun of Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas -- I enjoy it all so much more when I know I've done everything I want to and I can relax and enjoy the time with my family! if you google "FlyLady Holiday Control Journal" it should come up, I encourage everyone to just give it a look and see if there are parts that will be useful for you. It seems we have twice the responsibilities around the holidays, and being really organized can be a lifesaver!



Thanks for telling us about this, Maria.   



keenercam said:


> Don't think of where you are at the moment as "where you are" -- just think of it as where you are starting fresh.  It's just the baseline.  You know that you can change those numbers with your efforts. You've done it before.  Just don't be like me and focus on where we could have been  if we'd kept at it.  We just have to think of it as a journey.  As a process.  Have faith in yourself that you can move along the road.     You already have an awesome plan.  One step at a time, my friend.  It's a lesson we all have to learn and keep learning.  I wish it weren't so hard for so many of us.  And I really wish that everyone could see the results quickly. * I just have to keep reminding myself that every good decision I make is a rewarding result in and of itself.*  (does that make sense?)



 it does!

I think this quote from sparkpeople is appropos for our group today:

*Being defeated is often temporary, giving up makes it permanent.* Marilyn vos Savant

When you fail do you find it hard to get back up? If you do, you are completely normal. Many people use failure as an excuse to give up. It is important to understand that failure is a part of the growth process. Think about this example. How many times does a small child fall over before they finally stand and eventually walk? It is countless, but somewhere along the way, most of us lose that ambition to keep trying until you succeed. The next time you are defeated, think about it as part of a process. Get up and try again and again until you move forward.

http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/quotes_translation.asp?id=79

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

to our newest member crabbygal902!


----------



## keenercam

Uh-oh! I am feeling like Pamela did last week.    Did I kill the thread?  

I must admit I am pretty pleased with everything I accomplished this weekend.  Howard and I saw a movie Friday night and I made sandwiches for both of us beforehand so that we weren't tempted by the food at the concession stand, though we did share a large popcorn with no butter (and I counted the points).

I did 7.1 miles on Saturday of pretty slow walking, but I got them done, went to WW to weigh in, worked 5 hours, grocery shopped (where I saved 65% on my grocery bill for the day!) and went to Andrew's band competition Saturday night.  Again, we were faced with the tempting concession stand foods. We shared an order of 3 chicken tenders and fries and a soft pretzel.  Not bad, all in all.  

Yesterday, I got up early and started crockpot oatmeal using steel cut oats, chopped apples, raisins & cinnamon and vanilla extract.  I also put chicken breast, rotel & corn together in another crock pot.  Oh, and I peeled/cut/cored about 20 apples total (love my new william-sonoma apple preparer toy) to also do homemade unsweetened applesauce.  

Howard and I walked to and from Andrew's competition yesterday since it was such a gorgeous day. it was supposed to be 2.37 miles each way but was 2.97 each way door to stadium.  I'd been cooking all morning and forgot to eat, so I was really hungry when I got there but just had a soft pretzel and a bottled water and then Howard and I shared a fiber one bar I had in my tote.

It is reassuring to realize that I walked almost a half marathon's worth of miles this weekend and I am doing okay.  LOVED getting out in the beautiful sunshine and crisp autumn air.  

Last night I continued my trend of batch cooking on Sundays. I made oven "fried" chicken using fiber one. I cooked a pound of very lean ground turkey with taco seasoning.  I made a huge pot of steamed broccoli, cauliflower, beans, peppers, etc.  I made mashed potatoes for Howard and Andrew and brown rice for me, and put all but a serving of the rice into the crockpot mexicali chicken and the taco-seasoned ground turkey.  

It was so funny to see the counters after dinner. My fridge is now a sea of individual serving plastic containers of mexicali chicken, turkey taco meat, applesauce, steamed veggies and oatmeal.  It is going to be a crazy week, so it is nice to have everything prepped for good breakfasts, lunches and dinners.  I am just bummed that I have a business dinner Wednesday night (where I know dinner won't be served until about 8 pm) and I weigh in on Thursday morning. I was hoping to hit all sorts of milestones this week but it might be hard with eating so late Wednesday night before an early morning WI.  I guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## cclovesdis

It is officially afternoon. I've been up for a while. I started reading and then had to have deal with TOM, and get in breakfast before Noon, and so now it is 12 something. It's going to be a long day, I can feel it.

I forgot to mention that church was better emotionally last night than last week. The floor is textured, so it wasn't great with my foot. But, at least I left ready for bed and not ready to bawl and binge.

Have a great day everyone! 

CC

*Lindsay*: You look great! Your boys are adorable! 

*Connie*:  You have a plan and are taking control! 



SettinSail said:


> Well, I woke up to a shock today - just when I need to lose one more pound to make a total of 20, my scale went UP 3 pounds



I'm with everyone else. It's probably just water. I have a feeling you will see that and more gone by your next weigh-in! 

*Taryn*: Hope your comp issues are resolved and your prof is great about everything! 

Sorry about TOM. I feel you. I was in the middle of reading the posts and well, TMI. 

*Tracey*: Hope you have a great day today and TOM is better to you than me. 

*Deb*: Thank you for taking care of your grandmother and  for your loss.



lisah0711 said:


> It would be so much trouble to train someone new!



No comment except 

*Julie*: Hope everything is resolved very quickly. My house was like that when my parents decided to redo the kitchen. We had a fridge in the living room, pots and pans everywhere possible (covered with sheets), and a sink hooked up outside. But, we chose to do this. I can't imagine what you must be going through. 

*Maria*: Great plan! I know you would never give up!  (I have read exactly what you told DH. )

Oh, and I am definitely looking into FlyLady. Thanks! 



keenercam said:


> I am all for the "this is where I am starting" baseline numbers.
> 
> CC -- You did a fantastic job Saturday night.  You should be so proud of yourself for being so conscientious and making such good, real-life choices.



ITA!  Thanks for the compliment!

Your VR pics look amazing! You look great and most importantly, so happy. I think I've mentioned that I was about 10 pounds heavier for my sister's wedding than I was a few months earlier, but I was so much happier then than I was those few months earlier. My parents just got the enlargements back from the photographer. Instead of a less heavy CC with a "face only a mother could love," I was in a really great place.


----------



## pjlla

Happy Monday friends!

Sorry I haven't been around since last Friday.  We spent most of the weekend painting the house (again).  But happily, we got the last bit of the front finished and then managed to finish the entire back!!  BIG woohoo on that!  We can forget about it until the spring.

I'm doing okay and I took a minute to read the last several pages of posts.  It continues to seem like many of us long-timers here are really struggling with willpower, control, body image, etc.  Perhaps that is just a natural occurrence when you have been working to lose weight/maintain weight for a long period of time (longer than 12 months).  I suppose there are natural cycles of being more and less "determined" as time goes on.  I've been doing well with my eating, but formal exercise has totally fallen away.  (Although all of that bending, reaching, lifting, climbing for the painting has to count for something, right??)

I did make myself up a good 2 week plan, but sadly have only stuck with the Points portion of it and not the exercise.  I'm not sure what it will take to get me back into my exercise rhythmn.  Certainly not this cold, windy weather!!  

I'm working today and tomorrow, plus tomorrow brings robotics, dentist appointments for the kids and I, plus an evening swim meet (hate that this is a mid-week swim).  I may not have time to check in again until Wednesday.  I just wanted to say hi for now.  Talk to you all later..................P


----------



## CrystalS

Wow, I think we need our own sub forum! lol, I think it would be much easier to reply to individual threads instead of one big HUGE one, lol. I get so lost when I check in, lol.

I was out of town yesterday for our 1-day special assembly (jw's) and we did pretty good. A couple treats for lunch (pudding cup and granola bar) but nothing too bad 

Today was an egg/mushroom/kale/ham omlet (smaller portion) for breakfast, not sure about lunch and dinner yet. I've been looking into the website marksdailyapple.com about the Primal Blueprint "diet". It's more of a change in life than a diet. It makes a lot of sense and I'm going to be trying it out. It will take me a little bit to get rid of all our foods that don't fall in line with the "diet" since I'm not one to just throw it out (I'm cheap and don't want to waste it, lol). So we will use up what we have and just not bring it back into the house from now on.
Moving at the end of the month should help with making the change too, not only will I get to go through and toss out anything not good anymore, but being in a new place will be like a new start and hopefully I can establish new, healthier eating/fitness habits along with the new home 

Has anyone tried the Primal Blueprint before? Any advide or experiences?

Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Okay. I think it is officially safe to announce that I got a job! It is the really part-time one I mentioned earlier but I am still very excited. You have to be teacher certified to get this position. It's with an organization that provides Supplemental Educational Services to students in districts that fail to make AYP under NCLB. I am scheduled for training and just need to be fingerprinted. And, well, if something comes up, I have a lot of investigating to do to figure out who stole my identity. 

Have a great rest of the day everyone!



lisah0711 said:


> How much longer do you have to wear the boot?
> 
> *Being defeated is often temporary, giving up makes it permanent.* Marilyn vos Savant



I have an appt 2 weeks from today. So excited!  I will find out then if I am boot-free or not. And, then there is the highly feared answer to the, "Can I exercise?" question. 

Love the quote!



lisah0711 said:


> to our newest member crabbygal902!



Welcome! Please don't fear our chattiness. The support and encouragement are exactly what I need. 



keenercam said:


> Uh-oh! I am feeling like Pamela did last week.    Did I kill the thread?



Um, is that rhetorical?!?! I think we're beginning to reach the point in the challenge where fewer and fewer people post. You and Pam are wonderful cheerleaders.  Never worry about such a thing. 



pjlla said:


> Sorry I haven't been around since last Friday.  We spent most of the weekend painting the house (again).  But happily, we got the last bit of the front finished and then managed to finish the entire back!!  BIG woohoo on that!  We can forget about it until the spring.



That's awesome! 

Good luck with your plan! 



CrystalS said:


> Has anyone tried the Primal Blueprint before? Any advide or experiences



I will look this up online. I have never heard of it. I apologize.


----------



## jennz

Hello everyone!  We're back from a week in the World with my dad and cousins from Scotland.  To say WDW is busy now is an understatement...it was crazy summer-busy.  Fourth of July busy!  There were a LOT of South American tour groups and Britains.  My cousin said Scotland is on holiday right now - I think most of them went to WDW!

I'm back on track as of today.  I got a lot of exercising in (walking of course  ) so I'll keep that up and cut back on the eating.

I'm just jumping back in and not going back through the thread...sorry!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

cclovesdis said:


> Okay. I think it is officially safe to announce that I got a job! It is the really part-time one I mentioned earlier but I am still very excited. You have to be teacher certified to get this position. It's with an organization that provides Supplemental Educational Services to students in districts that fail to make AYP under NCLB. I am scheduled for training and just need to be fingerprinted. And, well, if something comes up, I have a lot of investigating to do to figure out who stole my identity.



Congratulations, CC!  This is fabulous news! I think you should celebrate by reading a really fun book (I know you can't really move much, so I'm suggesting my idea of decadence without calories!) 

Maria


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pjlla said:


> I did make myself up a good 2 week plan, but sadly have only stuck with the Points portion of it and not the exercise.  I'm not sure what it will take to get me back into my exercise rhythmn.  Certainly not this cold, windy weather!!



Pam if we could merge ourselves together we would be one awesome on plan person.  I am doing so well keeping up with the exercise routine but am having so much trouble with counting points and eating well.  So together we would make a good team.



cclovesdis said:


> Okay. I think it is officially safe to announce that I got a job!



Great job CC.  Even if it is just PT it is something.  Good for you.



jennz said:


> Hello everyone!  We're back from a week in the World with my dad and cousins from Scotland.  To say WDW is busy now is an understatement...it was crazy summer-busy.



Hey Jennz, glad your back safe and had a great time.  We went to WDW last year at the end of sept. and I was planning on low crowds.  Wow I was surprised it was so crowded some days.  I think the lower prices and dining deals are bringing more and more people to travel during the "low" crowd times.  

QOTD- I cant find a picture to post just the video but Im sure some of you saw it.  I would definitely pick the new alfred angelo cinderella inspired dress.  Having that dress for my wedding would have been a dream come true.

I am really enjoying my day with my boys.  I observed in ryans kindergarten class for american education week.  He is doing so well.  His teacher is amazing and the class is so well behaved.  It really made me feel proud to see him in action today.  I had to do some work shopping and now I am cleaning up and starting to make dinner.  I really wish I could be a SAHM.  If only I could hit the lottery.

Eating has been so so today.  I just wish I could get back on plan totally.  Not sure what to do to make this happen.  I try to make a plan and then I take a detour.  At least the running is going well.  I am starting to feel that all the hard work I am putting into running is going to waste by what I am choosing to eat so hopefully something will click soon and get me in gear.

TTYL


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am really enjoying my day with my boys.  I observed in ryans kindergarten class for american education week.  He is doing so well.  His teacher is amazing and the class is so well behaved.  It really made me feel proud to see him in action today.  I had to do some work shopping and now I am cleaning up and starting to make dinner. * I really wish I could be a SAHM.  If only I could hit the lottery.*
> 
> Eating has been so so today.  I just wish I could get back on plan totally.  Not sure what to do to make this happen.  I try to make a plan and then I take a detour.  At least the running is going well.  I am starting to feel that all the hard work I am putting into running is going to waste by what I am choosing to eat so hopefully something will click soon and get me in gear.



Oh wow. See, one of the things I was saying to myself when I was having the pity party was that if I could be a SAHM, I would lose the weight. I know in my head that isn't necessarily true, and I would be so stressed because we didn't have enough income I'd probably eat twice as much (not to mention it would be harder for us to afford the good for you produce which is more expensive...). Plus, that would mean no more vacations, no "rewards" of any substance for meeting weight loss goals, and many more hours for me to mope around and not accomplish much, since I only have one ds and he's in school 75% of the day...Being a SAHM doesn't work for the life we (yes that includes me) want, so I need to be smart and organized and stick to my plan. I am the type that would take 1 hour or 3 to accomplish the same job, so it's really better if I only have 1....but it's nice to daydream about that green grass on the other side 

Anyway, it is really hard to put both the exercise and the eating together -- and what's worse it what "works" for you changes over time, so you have to keep experimenting and adapting. You will get there! 

Maria


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> My parents are going with us and my dad will probably be using a wheelchair this trip as he has Parkinson's and doesn't get around very well. DH and I really want to do the Sedway WS tour. My mom also wants to do it but she really needs to try out a Segway first to make sure she can control it.


I'm glad you are adjusting your expectations.  The segawy thing sounds great!  



my3princes said:


> My grandmother had Parkinson's.  It is a horrible disease.  It was so hard watching her deteriorate over the years.  First the shaking, then the loss of mobility.


Watching deteriation is hard, my Grandmother had Alheizimers.  It's terrible, too.  



lisah0711 said:


> I think having body fat be part of the equation for your goal weight is a great idea, Taryn!


I'm hoping.  Like I said, I think I'll know it when I see it.  I had someone else tell me yesterday I'd lost too much, my face was too thin.  It does look old and sick.  I just wish the weight would come off where I need it to!



goldcupmom said:


> The toxic cleanup from my sewage leak is done.  Carpet, walls, etc. ripped up.  Stuff EVERYWHERE.  They can't start rebuilding walls, paint until Nov 1.  Packers will be here 11/27 - 29 and for about a month anything in my Living, Dining, Family rooms and DDs bedroom will be gone.


What a nightmare!!!  And so long to deal with it!  Support to you!  We miss you around here.  I agree, hop on the scale ASAP so you know what you are up against!



Worfiedoodles said:


> You know, I told my dh I was giving up last night. And I meant it, sort of. But then I thought some more, and I realized I just couldn't. It's a new day, and I feel much more like doing and less like "faking". I have my healthy breakfast and lunch, and my dh has promised to actually make the vegetables to go with dinner (he often just skips them, even when I ask), so I won't be so hungry and hit the snacks. I also have a better "just home from work plan", that I'm determined to follow. This is embarrassing, but I often come home, put on my pjs, and don't move from the bed until morning. I know this is not helping anyone. I'm going to commit to staying up and eating dinner in the dining room as a family, and then I will start the relaxing part of the evening.I know I distort my body image, but it was really hard because I think of myself as an athlete, and I just don't look like one...and I not only still look big, I am still big, so that's another tough one. I just have to keep putting it in perspective. My dh told me I would be twice as big as I am now if I hadn't been losing for the last 2 years, and he's right. It's just hard to realize I can't seem to do it in one Challenge or even 4Today is a new day! I told dh this morning that it seemed to me (and I'm sorry if I have this wrong, it's just my perception) that all the people who have really lost a lot are able to manipulate their schedules so they work -- they get enough sleep, they find time to exercise, they eat right 90% of the time. I do not get enough sleep, and getting up to work out at 4:30 is not working for me -- then I'm too tired or hungry late in the day, and I don't eat right. I have created a situation in which I have a very hard time succeeding. For anyone who's wondering -- FLY through the holidays means there's a Holiday Journal (I start cleaning in Oct., but the planning can start anytime), you can download from FlyLady's website which will help you get ready for the holidays.


Oh Maria.  I get you.  I feel so trapped by my schedule and expectations.  If I don't get up at 4:30, I just don't get everything done.  By the time I am home, I am beat.  Even with getting up that early, I don't always get a run in.  I think that the food is easier for me to manipulate, just because I am always the one doing the cooking and plating.  I have to stay on top of it, that's for sure, but I try.  Tired equals either overeating, eating something I shouldn't, or not eating at all. Tired plus not having planned dinner equals disaster, emotional and physical.  I don't get enough sleep either, and it shows!  Evenings are my nemisis.  HAng in there.  I need to get the holidays control journal.  Although, not a lot of shopping around here!  



keenercam said:


> Taryn - It must be such a relief to have made a decision about PC and to know that you can help your family's financial situation in another way.  I wish I knew someone around here who sold it.  I would definitely do a party.


Have I ever told you that I just love your positivity?????  You rock!  I can always mail you some catalogues and you could get up an order.   Glad you had a great weekend.  Your crockpotting sounds great!!!  As for Wednesday night, you've got such a plan for the rest of the week, I bet you'll compensate!



lisah0711 said:


> My boys are starting to get to where they like the post-Halloween festivities of punkin' chuckin' as much as the jack-o-lanterns.    That's where you toss your jack-o-lantern into the empty lot next door and the deer eat them down to the stems!
> *Being defeated is often temporary, giving up makes it permanent.* Marilyn vos Savant


Great quote!  Punkin Chunkin sounds like what we do, but it's in the woods! 



lisah0711 said:


> to our newest member crabbygal902!


WELCOME!!!!!!!!



pjlla said:


> But happily, we got the last bit of the front finished and then managed to finish the entire back!!  BIG woohoo on that!  We can forget about it until the spring. I'm doing okay and I took a minute to read the last several pages of posts.  It continues to seem like many of us long-timers here are really struggling with willpower, control, body image, etc.  Perhaps that is just a natural occurrence when you have been working to lose weight/maintain weight for a long period of time (longer than 12 months).  I suppose there are natural cycles of being more and less "determined" as time goes on.  I've been doing well with my eating, but formal exercise has totally fallen away.  (Although all of that bending, reaching, lifting, climbing for the painting has to count for something, right??)


It most certainly does!  I think some of us have hit lifestyle, and it does get a bit old after a while.  I am halfway determined to just go on, not try to loose, and see what happens. 



CrystalS said:


> Moving at the end of the month should help with making the change too, not only will I get to go through and toss out anything not good anymore, but being in a new place will be like a new start and hopefully I can establish new, healthier eating/fitness habits along with the new home


Sounds like a good plan.  I know getting it out of the house is a huge step for us!



cclovesdis said:


> Okay. I think it is officially safe to announce that I got a job! It is the really part-time one I mentioned earlier but I am still very excited. I have an appt 2 weeks from today. So excited!  I will find out then if I am boot-free or not. And, then there is the highly feared answer to the, "Can I exercise?" question.


YAY for the job!  Sounds interesting.  Hope you don't find out you've done anything illegal you don't remember.  14 days!  I have the feeling you'll get a great report!



jennz said:


> Hello everyone!  We're back from a week in the World with my dad and cousins from Scotland.  To say WDW is busy now is an understatement...it was crazy summer-busy.  Fourth of July busy!


WOW.  Really?  I wouldn't have thought that, but okay.  Hope you had a great time!  Glad you're back, I missed you!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am really enjoying my day with my boys.  I observed in ryans kindergarten class for american education week.  He is doing so well.  His teacher is amazing and the class is so well behaved.  I am starting to feel that all the hard work I am putting into running is going to waste by what I am choosing to eat so hopefully something will click soon and get me in gear.


Lindsay, it's so nice to hear you say that about his teacher and class!!!!  My class is nuts, and goes nuttier when someone walks in!  Just a thought that helps me.  If I am getting my running in, I can think to myself before I eat something "Remember how you had to get up early, run fast, and almost be late for work?  Remember how you had so many other things you could have been doing?  DON'T UNDO IT WITH THIS.. IT'S NOT WORTH IT! "  Most of the time, it works great!

Okay, so I didn't read at work at all today!  YAY ME!  All caught up for now.  I did manage a quick 2 mile run today.  Not the best, but I am trying to block time.  I had to be home by 7, and Monday morning is trash day, and I was busy doing the PC stuff last night, so I had a LOT to do this am.  

Our wellness screening is Wednesday am.  I am hoping to be pleased, but Mr. TOM added another pound over the weekend. And that's with only eating 1 meal Sunday! He's mad at me for something.  It's the worst it's been in MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!  

Off to work a bit, have to leave in an hour to get AK to gymnastics.  Like I said, I am trying to block my time not only by task but by 30 minute blocks.  I am a bit over my Dis Time, but I started later.   I have you in my appt. book for another quick check in before bed.  I even went so far as to block time to read to Sophie and work on letter recognition while AK is in gym.  I am hoping by doing this for a while, I'll be able to focus on the moment, and be more efficient and productive.  We'll see.  

Hope you are all hanging in this Manic Monday!  
Taryn


----------



## jennz

Taryn yes!!  The parking lot in MK Saturday was almost full - nuts!  When we were leaving Sat they had us exciting backstage b/c Main Street was so packed.  I think Mommyof2 is right about the free dining pulling people in. I just got an email that MK extended their hours tonight due to crowds.


----------



## Connie96

SettinSail said:


> Well, I woke up to a shock today - just when I need to lose one more pound to make a total of 20, my scale went UP 3 pounds I did hit the mini candy bars yesterday but GEEZ !!!



Ugh! What a bummer of a surprise! But, it's probably just one of THOSE days and I'm sure you'll hit your 20 pounds any minute now. 



flipflopmom said:


> It's done, and the google site still was doing weird things with saving.  I called a classmate, and we can look at each other's websites where we post everything.  She could see it, but the bulleted items weren't lined up right.  They were on my screen.  I'm going to look at it at school today and see if I can do anything.



At the risk of telling you something you already know... I know that DH has issues with his website depending on which browser (Explorer, Firefox, Safari, etc) is used to view it. And sometimes there are noticeable differences between different platforms or releases of the same browser. For real development, obviously, you have to account for each one. We spent days checking everything from all of our computers (between the two of us, we use 5 computers on a regular basis), iPhone, Android, etc. But for a class project - you might wanna find out which browser your prof has and make sure that's the one you're developing for and testing with.



flipflopmom said:


> Glad you've got a plan.  Sorry your mind is sending you all those crazy messages.  You can do this, and I'm not sure you even have to go "ALL OUT".  Just go.



I agree with the "just go", but it's not working. I have a hard time committing to anything less than "all out". I think it's a fairly universal problem - why else would we all be apprehensive about switching from losing to maintenance, ya know?



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Connie* -- Were we separated at birth?! I am adopted...but I am also quite a bit older than you, I think! Reading your post has made me decide to do the things tomorrow morning I have been avoiding -- I will do my WIN! measurements, and I will weigh in. I am late on all accounts and I know my numbers are not going to be pretty, but I'm going to face it and move on.  for giving me the courage to do it!



 Isn't it funny how we find ourselves in each other's posts? I worry so much about posting my negative stuff, so the fact that you found inspiration in my insanity makes me feel better. (Does that seem warped??) Let's see if we can have one good day. Maybe it'll inspire us to have another one.



keenercam said:


> I would suggest for you (and Connie) that you DO step on a scale now and you DO take measurements.  It will actually be very reassuring to you when you are back on track and can see how your efforts are paying off.  If, like me, you wait until you've lost some pounds before you step on the scale, you might by then be at the point where the losses are a bit smaller and you may feel that your efforts are not paying off in the big way that you need them to.  I am all for the "this is where I am starting" baseline numbers.
> 
> Connie -   I know that as soon as you put your mind to it, you will do so well.  Don't think of where you are at the moment as "where you are" -- just think of it as where you are starting fresh.  It's just the baseline.  You know that you can change those numbers with your efforts. You've done it before.  Just don't be like me and focus on where we could have been  if we'd kept at it.  We just have to think of it as a journey.  As a process.  Have faith in yourself that you can move along the road.     You already have an awesome plan.  One step at a time, my friend.  *It's a lesson we all have to learn and keep learning. * I wish it weren't so hard for so many of us.  And I really wish that everyone could see the results quickly.  I just have to keep reminding myself that every good decision I make is a rewarding result in and of itself.  (does that make sense?)



There is so little I can add to that. You are just too RIGHT. I hate how often I have to keep "re-learning" so much that I already know, but as long as I don't stop re-learning it, I guess I'll do more good than harm. 



lisah0711 said:


> Great plan, Connie!
> 
> *Being defeated is often temporary, giving up makes it permanent.* Marilyn vos Savant



Thanks! And, look at you with the perfect go-to quote and article. You are just all over this, aren't you!? 



keenercam said:


> Last night I continued my trend of batch cooking on Sundays.



I actually did some of that a few weeks ago. I didn't prepare for every meal, but I did a couple of recipes over the weekend and individually packed up the leftovers so packing lunches and getting dinner quick enough to allow for exercise was SO easy. I need to do that again.



cclovesdis said:


> *Connie*:  You have a plan and are taking control!



I'm trying. Again. 



pjlla said:


> It continues to seem like many of us long-timers here are really struggling with willpower, control, body image, etc.  Perhaps that is just a natural occurrence when you have been working to lose weight/maintain weight for a long period of time (longer than 12 months).  I suppose there are natural cycles of being more and less "determined" as time goes on.  I've been doing well with my eating, but formal exercise has totally fallen away.  (Although all of that bending, reaching, lifting, climbing for the painting has to count for something, right??)



Maybe you're right and this is normal. I just wish I would lose a little more before I hit that part of the cycle! 



CrystalS said:


> I've been looking into the website marksdailyapple.com about the Primal Blueprint "diet".



Hi Crystal! I've never heard of that plan. I might have to go read about it. Thanks for sharing the info.



cclovesdis said:


> Okay. I think it is officially safe to announce that I got a job!



Congrats, CC! That's awesome!



jennz said:


> Hello everyone!  We're back from a week in the World with my dad and cousins from Scotland.  To say WDW is busy now is an understatement...it was crazy summer-busy.  Fourth of July busy!  There were a LOT of South American tour groups and Britains.  My cousin said Scotland is on holiday right now - I think most of them went to WDW!



Welcome back, Jenn! 

Yeah, I think Disney finally figured out how to keep the parks full with that "deal" they call "free dining". I keep hoping it'll go away, but I think people just "eat it up". sad2:for my own pun.) I'd so much rather just have a real off-season discount with off-season crowds and I could just eat what I wanted instead of having to plan meals 6 months in advance. I mean, I love to eat, but when I'm at WDW, why would I want to waste 90 minutes on a sit-down meal, when I could just grab a turkey leg or a sandwich and keep playing?!

Not that I have an opinion on the subject or anything...



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I really wish I could be a SAHM.  If only I could hit the lottery.



Yeah, SAHM is something I'd only do if we were particularly well-off. Definitely a lotto kind of thing. Because the truth is that I would still pay for preschool, and I would want to hire a housekeeper. I would want to be able to travel and shop and workout and, ya know, not be a bum, but be able to spend my time doing what I *want* to do. So yeah, my SAHM fantasy doesn't even remotely resemble the real thing. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Anyway, it is really hard to put both the exercise and the eating together -- and what's worse it what "works" for you changes over time, so you have to keep experimenting and adapting.



I think I'm definitely in a one-day-at-a-time mode. Making "forever" changes is just too stinking intimidating. So that's my adaptation. For now. 



flipflopmom said:


> "Remember how you had to get up early, run fast, and almost be late for work?  Remember how you had so many other things you could have been doing?  DON'T UNDO IT WITH THIS.. IT'S NOT WORTH IT! "



I need to work harder on that one. Too often I catch myself using the exercise as an excuse to go off the eating plan.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Great quote!  Punkin Chunkin sounds like what we do, but it's in the woods!



I had to laugh at your's and lisa's comments.  Kids chuck pumpkins in our area too but its usually on mischeif night and they steal pumpkins from the porches and smash them in the street.  I guess this is the difference from living in a city vs a more country kinda area.  Im not sure exactly where you guys live I guess with the woods and the empty lots with deer I am just assuming. its country.  Either way I know my boys would love to go pumpkin chuckin too.  They are really into the carving this year which is fun!!! 



Connie96 said:


> Yeah, SAHM is something I'd only do if we were particularly well-off. Definitely a lotto kind of thing. Because the truth is that I would still pay for preschool, and I would want to hire a housekeeper. I would want to be able to travel and shop and workout and, ya know, not be a bum, but be able to spend my time doing what I *want* to do. So yeah, my SAHM fantasy doesn't even remotely resemble the real thing.



I totally agree.  My fantasy would be sending the kids off to school and going running or to the gym, then shopping at wegman's you know the really expensive meats or seafood that they have there that looks so good but is way to much money to spend on at home cooking.  Then some clothes shopping at the mall.  Coming home to a freshly cleaned house etc.  Taking week long vacations at least 4 times a year.  Going out to eat on the weekend to where we want to go and not just what we can afford.  I could go on and on.  I guess I wont quite my day job and i will go back to the previously scheduled program tomorrow.  I girl can dream.

Got a 35 min run in tonight.  Now off to do homework with ryan and then its bedtime for the kiddos and tv time for me.  I vowed to relax and watch DWTS tonight.

Have a great evening.


----------



## tigger813

Good evening!
 Just got back from DD1s dance/soccer practices. I almost screwed up the whole evening as I got confused about the times of everything! Luckily I figured it out before it was too late.

Been OP mostly today. For supper I had a quick burger and when I just got home I had the rest of the shrimp cocktail from last night and some rainbow sherbet. I'll be drinking water the rest of the night. I walked a mile and a half at the track tonight. I got in between 3 and 5 miles total for the day.

Tomorrow will of course be another crazy day. My client canceled for tomorrow but I'll still go into work for awhile after going to the wellness center. I'll come home around noon and get a few hours of workouts in before the girls come home. DD2 has soccer at 5:30-6:15 and DD1 has dancing from 6:15-7:15. 

Already set up a walk with a friend on Wednesday morning and then I'll pick the girls up at school since they have 1/2 a day. I promised them we'd go to Old Navy and maybe TJ Maxx. I also need to go to Staples and TJs. DD2 then has dancing from 4-5 and DD1 is going to dancing with another friend. I have to work at 6 and then go to my wellness meeting after that.

Hopefully all of the running around this week will help me get rid of the weekend weight. Wasn't as bad as I thought as I did get in some exercise yesterday.

Time to get chugging that water!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Julie--good luck with all the "reconstruction." Hope everything goes smoothly.

Maria--I'm glad you are back. Thanks for sharing the stuff about Flylady. 


keenercam said:


> Rose -- When I used to do long training sessions, I got sick from so many variables.  If my electrolytes were down during the run, if I didn't eat enough carbs before the run, if I didn't eat enough protein after the run.  It got to the point where I used sport beans or cliff gels during the run to deal with electrolytes.  And I'd eat egg beaters or  a turkey & cheese roll up as soon as I got back to the house so that I could quickly get some protein in.  I hope you can find what works for you.  That sick queasy feeling is awful, especially at WDW races when you want to feel up to getting out to the parks.


Thanks for sharing Cam. I read a bunch of stuff about it last night. I'm also having some other tummy issues during long runs. I'm slowly figuring it all out, but it's a lot of trial and error. I think I am very sensitive to electrolyte imbalances. I take endurolytes, but I read that some people just eat a salt packet at the end of a long run to avoid the nausea. I can't see myself doing that, but I might add some more endurolytes, and cut back on the gatorade. I guess in some people gatorade can make it worse. I didn't have to lay down Saturday, but I did not eat much and I know that's not good. Then Sunday I was starving all day. Anyhow, I just need to keep trying things until I find the right combo.

And great job on the 7 miles and all that cooking!



lisah0711 said:


> *Being defeated is often temporary, giving up makes it permanent.* Marilyn vos Savant
> 
> Have a great day all!


Great quote Lisa!

Connie--I'm glad you are back, too.

Pamela--hope you have a good week! Congrats on getting the house painted!

CC--Congrats on the job!

Jennz--Sorry it was so crazy at Disney. The night we went to the MK it was a zoo. Glad you are back.

Lindsey--you have a beautiful family--and you looked great!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Oh wow. See, one of the things I was saying to myself when I was having the pity party was that if I could be a SAHM, I would lose the weight. Maria


When I was a SAHM, I gained weight! I don't regret being a mom, but I am much happier being at work now.  When I see you all working full time and doing the mom thing and the million other things that you handle, I am reminded that I have no excuse to not lose weight. It is so hard to juggle it all, and I think all you working moms are doing a great job!

Hope everyone had a good day. I have not been sleeping well for a couple of weeks and it is catching up with me. Hoping I am finally getting tired enough to sleep through the night. DS seems to be doing well--finally. Hoping that the rest of the semester goes smoothly. 

I did strength after work and we made Mexican pizza for dinner. It was really yummy. The plan is to run after work tomorrow and make "quick quiche." 

Have a great evening.


----------



## flipflopmom

Not a lot to say, but I promised a nighttime check in.  Brad and AK not home yet.  Did some Pampered chef reading.  

Finances going from bad to worse.  I have GOT to make this pampered chef do well, and QUICK!

Ate cauliflower, broccoli, and yogurt for dinner.  So a very OP eating day.  I guess that's the positive.  Going to back away for a bit, and go play with Sophie.  Need a reminder why I am here.


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks for all the congrats! Today was a good day. I ate OP and am expecting to have a good day again tomorrow.

Have a great night everyone! 

*jennz*: Glad to have you back! Sounds like you enjoyed your trip despite the crowds. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Congratulations, CC!  This is fabulous news! I think you should celebrate by reading a really fun book (I know you can't really move much, so I'm suggesting my idea of decadence without calories!)



Thanks! A book sounds great. I may do what you were saying earlier and reread all the Harry Potter books so I’m prepared for the next movie. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Great job CC.  Even if it is just PT it is something.  Good for you.



Thanks! Glad you had a great day with DSs.  FWIW, I could never be a SAHM (you know, when the time comes). Work is partially my “me” time and like others have said, it really adds structure to my day. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Anyway, it is really hard to put both the exercise and the eating together -- and what's worse it what "works" for you changes over time, so you have to keep experimenting and adapting. You will get there!



Good point!  Sometimes I have to change things up as often as day-to-day. 



flipflopmom said:


> YAY for the job!  Sounds interesting.  Hope you don't find out you've done anything illegal you don't remember.  14 days!  I have the feeling you'll get a great report!



Thanks! Does making my sister bow in front of the altar in her wedding gown count? 

I cannot wait until Nov. 1st! I am so optimistic. 

 on getting in a run!



jennz said:


> I just got an email that MK extended their hours tonight due to crowds.



Wow!  I didn’t know that could happen.



Connie96 said:


> Congrats, CC! That's awesome!



Thanks! I mean this wholeheartedly, but for some reason can’t find a great way to say this. I’m going to try. You said you are “trying.” That is 100% better than not doing anything and 200% better than ignoring. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Got a 35 min run in tonight.  Now off to do homework with ryan and then its bedtime for the kiddos and tv time for me.  I vowed to relax and watch DWTS tonight.



 for a run! I don’t know why but I’ve been watching more TV lately (fractured foot perhaps) and it makes me feel so much more “normal.” The fact that its so relaxing doesn’t hurt either. 



tigger813 said:


> I walked a mile and a half at the track tonight. I got in between 3 and 5 miles total for the day.







Rose&Mike said:


> CC--Congrats on the job!
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day. I have not been sleeping well for a couple of weeks and it is catching up with me. Hoping I am finally getting tired enough to sleep through the night. DS seems to be doing well--finally. Hoping that the rest of the semester goes smoothly.



Thanks! Hope DS continues to do well and that you are able to get some sleep tonight!


----------



## keenercam

Hey, everyone! Just a quick check-in before bed. I went to the Y when I left work and did 35 minutes on the elliptical to burn 302 calories. Then I came home and ate everything in sight.  I was just hungry, I guess, and I am still well within my points, so i guess it's not too bad.

DS17 lost his iphone yesterday and I have wasted so many hours today trying to figure out the various options.  I just can't bear for him not to have a phone in case of an emergency.  I may suggest a trac phone or the like until he can afford to replace his iphone. I am so unhappy about this and was hoping it would turn up.  UGH!  Have a great night, everyone.


----------



## tggrrstarr

my3princes said:


> Sunday QOTD: (since I'm a night owl I'll post now since many of you will check in tomorrow before I get on )
> 
> There has been conversation about how people are experiencing compliments and even advances from the opposite sex.  The question is, have you noticed this happening to you and how do you handle it?


Hasn't really happened to me yet, but every once in a while a customer will hit on me, I just smile and respond that my husband wouldn't like that.  I did have a girl hit on me a few months ago, that was a strange day.





cclovesdis said:


> Okay. I think it is officially safe to announce that I got a job! It is the really part-time one I mentioned earlier but I am still very excited. You have to be teacher certified to get this position. It's with an organization that provides Supplemental Educational Services to students in districts that fail to make AYP under NCLB. I am scheduled for training and just need to be fingerprinted. And, well, if something comes up, I have a lot of investigating to do to figure out who stole my identity.
> 
> 
> I have an appt 2 weeks from today. So excited!  I will find out then if I am boot-free or not. And, then there is the highly feared answer to the, "Can I exercise?" question.



Congratulations!

So my knee has been pretty bad since my run last week, I feel like as soon as the first pain went away a new type of pain started.  Inititially it didn't hurt to walk on it, now it does.  And stairs are very painful.  I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow to get it checked out.  I haven't exercised today or yesterday since its been hurting worse.  My first question to the doctor will be what exercise am I allowed to do!  I don't think I'll be able to run again for awhile, which is disappointing.  So it is even more important now for me to watch my calories.  I am going to try to do some wii boxing and some of the upper body P90x workouts in the meantime too.  

My Halloween party is Saturday finally, so hopefully I will start to have some more time after that.  Just a few more things to do before then.  Mostly some deep cleaning.  That will probably be my exercise tomorrow.


----------



## Connie96

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I totally agree.  My fantasy would be sending the kids off to school and going running or to the gym, then shopping at wegman's you know the really expensive meats or seafood that they have there that looks so good but is way to much money to spend on at home cooking.  Then some clothes shopping at the mall.  Coming home to a freshly cleaned house etc.  Taking week long vacations at least 4 times a year.  Going out to eat on the weekend to where we want to go and not just what we can afford.  I could go on and on.  I guess I wont quite my day job and i will go back to the previously scheduled program tomorrow.  I girl can dream.



EXACTLY!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Connie--I'm glad you are back, too.
> 
> When I was a SAHM, I gained weight! I don't regret being a mom, but I am much happier being at work now.  When I see you all working full time and doing the mom thing and the million other things that you handle, I am reminded that I have no excuse to not lose weight. It is so hard to juggle it all, and I think all you working moms are doing a great job!



I am constantly behind on everything, but... I love my baby and that's all I need. 



flipflopmom said:


> So a very OP eating day.  I guess that's the positive.  Going to back away for a bit, and go play with Sophie.  Need a reminder why I am here.



Have a great evening, Taryn.



cclovesdis said:


> FWIW, I could never be a SAHM (you know, when the time comes). Work is partially my me time and like others have said, it really adds structure to my day.



Yeah, the whole SAHM is really a fantasy thing for me when I'm behind on work or home stuff. I wonder if I would even survive without the whole 8-5 structure in my days. And, that "me" time, for me, is crucial to being sane enough to be a parent. But, the lotto-winning, globe-trotting, slim and sexy super-mom fantasy is great for zoning out on a rotten work day.



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks! I mean this wholeheartedly, but for some reason cant find a great way to say this. Im going to try. You said you are trying. That is 100% better than not doing anything and 200% better than ignoring.



Thanks, CC. I'll tell you what... if it weren't for this group of folks here, I would not still be trying. You guys are really something!



keenercam said:


> Hey, everyone! Just a quick check-in before bed. I went to the Y when I left work and did 35 minutes on the elliptical to burn 302 calories. Then I came home and ate everything in sight.  I was just hungry, I guess, and I am still well within my points, so i guess it's not too bad.
> 
> DS17 lost his iphone yesterday and I have wasted so many hours today trying to figure out the various options.  I just can't bear for him not to have a phone in case of an emergency.  I may suggest a trac phone or the like until he can afford to replace his iphone. I am so unhappy about this and was hoping it would turn up.  UGH!  Have a great night, everyone.



Cam, you are so together! When I "eat everything in sight", you couldn't pay me to add up the calories. I think it's awesome that you stayed in your points even on a "hungry day".

Sorry about that phone situation. I lost a phone once at DFW airport. I knew exactly where I left it, and I realized it was gone about 20 minutes later but I couldn't go back for it after I had boarded the plane. I called the airport/airline lost and found from my colleague's phone and told them exactly where it was, but it never turned up. Seriously. I just don't understand people who would find something that wasn't theirs and not turn it in. People just suck sometimes.

Sorry... I went off on a tangent there. Good luck with the lost phone.


----------



## my3princes

I guess no one had time to work on the QOTD today.  I know that it was an odd question, but there was, is a method to my madness.  I was hoping that when people started browsing gowns it might motivate them to fit into the perfect dress.  I totally understand not having time do work on it though.

QOTD for Tuesday:  Who is your favorite Disney Character and Why.

My favorite is Tinkerbell.  She has blonde hair like me and is fun with a fiery temper.  She is also is mechanically inclined just like me


----------



## Connie96

Well, I didn't follow my plan to the letter, but not bad.

Today's reality:
breakfast: kashi cereal, milk, almonds
morning break: walk 1 mile
lunch: Wendy's Apple Pecan Chicken Salad (I love those things!!), walk 1 mile
afternoon break: string cheese, orange
dinner: Amy's black bean tamale and rice
workout: a little weight lifting and stretching; slice of cheese

Tomorrow's plan:
breakfast: cereal, milk, almonds
morning break: walk 1 mile
lunch: not sure... Tuesday is lunch with mom
afternoon break: oikos, berries, walnuts, walk 1 mile if not too warm out
dinner: Ummmm... something quick so I can go run.
workout: run 5-ish miles; protein shake

Y'all have a good night.


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone.  Another busy day.  Getting lots of stuff done, but theres still a ton more to go.  Feeling a little under the weather, I think its the stress.  Im going to try to get a workout in today.  Hope everyone has a good day tomorrow.



my3princes said:


> WOTD for Monday:   If you were planning your wedding or vow renewal and you were at your weight loss goal, what gown would you pick.



That is super pretty.  I like the new princess ones that came out.  I keep hinting at my BF he should hurry up and propose, so maybe sometime in the near future I can do this for real 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Here is a picture of my family I thought I would share:



So cute!



Connie96 said:


> Tomorrow:
> Weigh-in and measure
> Breakfast - Kashi Go Lean & milk
> Morning break - 1 mile walk
> Lunch - Wendy's Apple Pecan Chicken Salad, 1 mile walk
> Afternoon break - 1 mile walk, Oikos, berries, walnuts
> Dinner - frozen Amy's meal (unless I come up with a better idea)
> Workout - sprints; protein shake



Thats a good plan.  You can do this!  



flipflopmom said:


> WOW Jeanette - LAST SEMESTER?    That's awesome!  I will be at the midpoint of my degree in December.  1 summer and 1.5 school years to go.  Glad you are able to put that stuff aside and concentrate!



Youre super close too.  You will be done in no time. Hope TOM stops bugging you. 



goldcupmom said:


> The toxic cleanup from my sewage leak is done.



Glad its moving along.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> You know, I told my dh I was giving up last night. And I meant it, sort of. But then I thought some more, and I realized I just couldn't. I lost 20 lbs last year, and part of me really thinks that should be enough -- but I have a long way to go.



Slow and steady is always the best way to go.  Dont get overwhelmed, dont give up.  You know that youve been able to do it, you can do it again.  Thanks for sharing the holiday journal, I will look it up.  



keenercam said:


> Yesterday, I got up early and started crockpot oatmeal using steel cut oats, chopped apples, raisins & cinnamon and vanilla extract.  I also put chicken breast, rotel & corn together in another crock pot.  Oh, and I peeled/cut/cored about 20 apples total (love my new william-sonoma apple preparer toy) to also do homemade unsweetened applesauce.



That all sounds so yummy.  Thats a lot of dedication.  I wish I can cook everything in one day for the week.  Do you just refrigerate or freeze too?



cclovesdis said:


> Okay. I think it is officially safe to announce that I got a job! It is the really part-time one I mentioned earlier but I am still very excited.



Congratulations  thats so exciting!



jennz said:


> Hello everyone!  We're back from a week in the World with my dad and cousins from Scotland.  To say WDW is busy now is an understatement...it was crazy summer-busy.  Fourth of July busy!  There were a LOT of South American tour groups and Britains.



Wow, I must have just missed the crowds. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  Math Team yesterday so it was busy day and I never had time to get on.  

Just few minutes before I have to get ready for school. 

QOTD for Tuesday: Who is your favorite Disney Character and Why.

I have always been a villians fan but lately I have fallen in love with Tinkerbell.  She has the lure of a princess but the attitude of a villian.  But I do love Cruella and I don't know why.  I know I am not a princess person because I am not a super frilly girl. 

WOTD for Monday: If you were planning your wedding or vow renewal and you were at your weight loss goal, what gown would you pick. 

My vow renewal was in my backyard with immediate family and a few friends.  I wore a summer dress in a deep cranberry chiffon.  It was sleeveless and too long.  I shortened it and used the extra material to make short cap sleeves on it.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

keenercam said:


> Hey, everyone! Just a quick check-in before bed. I went to the Y when I left work and did 35 minutes on the elliptical to burn 302 calories. Then I came home and ate everything in sight.  I was just hungry, I guess, and I am still well within my points, so i guess it's not too bad.  DS17 lost his iphone yesterday and I have wasted so many hours today trying to figure out the various options.



One day last week, I was like that after a run.  Ate for about 2 hours it seemed like, and I lost a pound that day?  Go figure?    I hate losing stuff like that.  I told AK the other day I wish my ipod touch had a clapper on it or something.  Here's that it will turn up soon, probably in a weird and unexpected place!



tggrrstarr said:


> I did have a girl hit on me a few months ago, that was a strange day.  So my knee has been pretty bad since my run last week, I feel like as soon as the first pain went away a new type of pain started.  Inititially it didn't hurt to walk on it, now it does.  And stairs are very painful.  I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow to get it checked out.  I haven't exercised today or yesterday since its been hurting worse.  My first question to the doctor will be what exercise am I allowed to do!  I don't think I'll be able to run again for awhile, which is disappointing.  So it is even more important now for me to watch my calories.  I am going to try to do some wii boxing and some of the upper body P90x workouts in the meantime too.



Be careful w/ the boxing.  You do a lot of torquing your knee with that!  Hoping you can get an answer and resolution quickly.  And, um, yeah, I bet that was a strange day!  



Connie96 said:


> Yeah, the whole SAHM is really a fantasy thing for me when I'm behind on work or home stuff. I wonder if I would even survive without the whole 8-5 structure in my days. And, that "me" time, for me, is crucial to being sane enough to be a parent. But, the lotto-winning, globe-trotting, slim and sexy super-mom fantasy is great for zoning out on a rotten work day.


I could SO totally be a SAHM.  That would be my ultimate goal.  I love my summers at home!!!!  There are days I don't even leave the house, it's wonderful!!!  I am about the only person I work with w/ little kids that feels that way, though, so I know I am in the minority!  I get plenty of me time at 4:30 am!



my3princes said:


> I guess no one had time to work on the QOTD today.  I know that it was an odd question, but there was, is a method to my madness. QOTD for Tuesday:  Who is your favorite Disney Character and Why.


Sorry, I really didn't!  It would definitely be something Cinderella inspired.  I have a hard time with this question.  MIckey is well, the icon.  I associate him with smiles, and happiness.  Cindy, well, she's living the dream.  Gotta love that!  Mary Poppins is pretty cool, too!  



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  Another busy day.  Getting lots of stuff done, but theres still a ton more to go.  Feeling a little under the weather, I think its the stress.  Im going to try to get a workout in today.  Hope everyone has a good day tomorrow.


Glad you were able to knock a bit out.  EVERY little bit helps!!!  Sending  that you feel better soon!



donac said:


> QOTD for Tuesday: Who is your favorite Disney Character and Why.
> 
> I have always been a villians fan but lately I have fallen in love with Tinkerbell.  She has the lure of a princess but the attitude of a villian.  But I do love Cruella and I don't know why.  I know I am not a princess person because I am not a super frilly girl.


I had to laugh at this Dona.  With all of your charitable works, you were the last person I would have thought to be a villians fan!  

Did a load of laundry and cleaned kitchen this am. Did some more PC reading and learning.  INFORMATION OVERLOAD!  Sent a bunch of emails out last night telling people I was selling, hoping to follow up with those I love best with a call!

Even though TOM's hanging around, his crazy weight gain is gone.  Wellness screening tomorrow am!  At least I can have my coffee!!!

Have a great Tuesday.  Is it really only Tuesday?
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

QOTD:   because I try to be full of energy like him. Somedays my brain seems to be scattered like his. I just love his enthusiasm!

Slept pretty heavily until about 5:30 this morning. DD1 is eating her breakfast. I should get dressed and make her lunch soon.

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Guess who couldn't fall asleep last night and woke up before her alarm went off, which is of course set for no real reason as it is? 

Oh well. I think I'm going to be more Taryn and pjlla-like and schedule things out. I was doing that when I was working and that was really helpful. With all this discussion of being a SAHM and structure, I realized that the structure is important to me. 

So, this morning, I got up and spent some time of Facebook. Then, I checked my e-mail, which includes part of my job searching for the day, worked on some stuff for a neighbor I am tutoring, and now I am here. I will start planning out the rest of my day after some replies.

Hope everyone has a great day! 



flipflopmom said:


> Not a lot to say, but I promised a nighttime check in.



 on the finances. Always good to hear from you. 



keenercam said:


> Hey, everyone! Just a quick check-in before bed. I went to the Y when I left work and did 35 minutes on the elliptical to burn 302 calories. Then I came home and ate everything in sight.  I was just hungry, I guess, and I am still well within my points, so i guess it's not too bad.
> 
> DS17 lost his iphone yesterday and I have wasted so many hours today trying to figure out the various options.  I just can't bear for him not to have a phone in case of an emergency.  I may suggest a trac phone or the like until he can afford to replace his iphone. I am so unhappy about this and was hoping it would turn up.  UGH!  Have a great night, everyone.



You amaze me with your level of control! 

Hope DS finds his phone. 



tggrrstarr said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> So my knee has been pretty bad since my run last week, I feel like as soon as the first pain went away a new type of pain started.  Inititially it didn't hurt to walk on it, now it does.  And stairs are very painful.  I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow to get it checked out.  I haven't exercised today or yesterday since its been hurting worse.  My first question to the doctor will be what exercise am I allowed to do!  I don't think I'll be able to run again for awhile, which is disappointing.  So it is even more important now for me to watch my calories.  I am going to try to do some wii boxing and some of the upper body P90x workouts in the meantime too.
> 
> My Halloween party is Saturday finally, so hopefully I will start to have some more time after that.  Just a few more things to do before then.  Mostly some deep cleaning.  That will probably be my exercise tomorrow.



Thanks!

I think a dr.'s appt is a good idea.  (Keep in mind that this is coming from the person who had to be told to have her foot x-rayed. ) Hope that you are allowed to do some type of exercising. 

Have a great party! 

*Connie*: So relieved that you understood me.  You are right. Daydreaming during work 

I like your mentality about how you did with yesterday's plan and think it's great that you have a plan for today!  



my3princes said:


> I guess no one had time to work on the QOTD today.  I know that it was an odd question, but there was, is a method to my madness.  I was hoping that when people started browsing gowns it might motivate them to fit into the perfect dress.  I totally understand not having time do work on it though.
> 
> QOTD for Tuesday:  Who is your favorite Disney Character and Why.



My favorite Disney character is probably Belle. She seems the most real to me. Not that finding the Beast and him turning into a handsome man is real, but more real than a rich princess or a mermaid. I'm sure you understand. I believe in the magic, I just also believe that role models should be someone that you could actually find in real life.

As for yesterday's QOTD, my dream is to wear my sister's wedding gown. We both fell in love with it when we were shopping and it would be amazing if I could fit into her hemmed size 8.



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  Another busy day.  Getting lots of stuff done, but theres still a ton more to go.  Feeling a little under the weather, I think its the stress.  Im going to try to get a workout in today.  Hope everyone has a good day tomorrow.
> 
> Congratulations  thats so exciting!



Hope you are feeling better! 

Thanks! Hope you have a great day today! 

*Dona*: Hope you have a great day today!  You are so dedicated to everything you do! 



flipflopmom said:


> Even though TOM's hanging around, his crazy weight gain is gone.  Wellness screening tomorrow am!  At least I can have my coffee!!!



 for TOM behaving himself at least a little! 

Good luck tomorrow! I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## Rose&Mike

tggrrstarr said:


> So my knee has been pretty bad since my run last week, I feel like as soon as the first pain went away a new type of pain started.  Inititially it didn't hurt to walk on it, now it does.  And stairs are very painful.  I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow to get it checked out.  I haven't exercised today or yesterday since its been hurting worse.  My first question to the doctor will be what exercise am I allowed to do!  I don't think I'll be able to run again for awhile, which is disappointing.  So it is even more important now for me to watch my calories.  I am going to try to do some wii boxing and some of the upper body P90x workouts in the meantime too.
> 
> My Halloween party is Saturday finally, so hopefully I will start to have some more time after that.  Just a few more things to do before then.  Mostly some deep cleaning.  That will probably be my exercise tomorrow.


Hope the doctor gives you good news. I was in a lot of knee pain in February when I first started strength training, and it's not fun. Have a great party!



my3princes said:


> QOTD for Tuesday:  Who is your favorite Disney Character and Why.



My favorite character is Jessie. She's tough on the outside because she had to be. My second favorite character is the fairy godmother. 

Dona--I love Ariel, but I am not really princess kind of girl either.

Have a good day.


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  I got up and took the kids to school, came home and got the closet primed.  Yesterday I sanded the joint compound and there was drywall dust everywhere.  I could have cried it was so bad.  I worked on cleaning it up until I went to work, had dh take the kids out to eat since the kitchen was unusable then he finished cleaning while I was at work last night.  I still need to rehang the curtains (I had to wash the dust out of them )  I see see dust under the entertainment center, but I have other thing to focus on before I can hit that.  I need to shower and head out to pick up the rest of the supplies to finish the closet and hopefully I will get the painting done today and then I can put the shelves in tomorrow and get things put away before Nick's girlfriend comes over for dinner.  She has never been here and my house is certainly not in the best shape at the moment


----------



## keenercam

QOTD for Tuesday:  Who is your favorite Disney Character and Why.

I think my favorite is Belle (like CC).  I have the most in common with her-- I love to read and I believe in magic and most important to me, I look for the best in people and have absolute faith that goodness and kindness will win out in the end.  



Connie96 said:


> Well, I didn't follow my plan to the letter, but not bad.
> 
> Today's reality:
> breakfast: kashi cereal, milk, almonds
> morning break: walk 1 mile
> lunch: Wendy's Apple Pecan Chicken Salad (I love those things!!), walk 1 mile
> afternoon break: string cheese, orange
> dinner: Amy's black bean tamale and rice
> workout: a little weight lifting and stretching; slice of cheese



Connie - You did awesome yesterday!!  How does it feel to have a great day under your belt (pun intended)?   I know you can't control how everything goes every day, but it must feel so good to have gotten on track and had a completely successful day.  Now, just repeat, right?  

CC - -Congratulations on the job!!!!  I am so happy for you!  When does it start?  



Cupcaker said:


> That all sounds so yummy.  Thats a lot of dedication.  I wish I can cook everything in one day for the week.  Do you just refrigerate or freeze too?



Jeanette -- I freeze a lot, too.  I have lots of turkey chili and chicken mexicali in my freezer now. I don't think the oatmeal would freeze very well, though.  What I really have to do is grill and freeze some chicken breast.  I marinade it in a mix of A1 steak sauce and fat free italian dressing and as it is cooking in the grill pan, I keep putting leftover marinade from the bag over the chicken.  It is delicious and moist and freezes really well.  Then I can just pull out a portion at a time for salads or for dinner with veggies and a grain.  

Deb - I am so stinkin' impressed that you built a closet!!!  I would LOVE to see pictures, if you are willing to post them.  I am just not handy like that at all and I have a hard time imagining things and how they would look.  Dont' worry about the dust.  Nick's girlfriend won't care. She's probably so worried about making a good impression on you that she won't even notice the dust.  And if she does, it might actually make a her a little more comfortable, thinking that maybe you aren't quite as perfect as Nick has told her.  

I think I am going to take a lesson from Connie and journal my plan for the day ahead of time rather than taking it as it comes.  I seem to be so out of control again eating fat free chips and pretzel crisps every night.  I hate that I'd broken that habit and am now back in it.  UGH!   Yes, as I said yesterday, a lot of this process involves re-learning the lessons we thought we had down pat or learning new ones.  Since I don't want to NOT have those snacks in the house, what I am going to have to do is put the food scale on the kitchen island before I even take the packages out of the closet. That will force me into portion control, at the very least.

Have a great OP day, everyone!


----------



## SettinSail

Hello fellow losers,

Today was a better day for me.  2 pounds were gone from my unexpected 3 lb gain yesterday so I just need to get that one extra pound off and then one more pound to reach 20 pounds lost in total.  It may not happen this week but hopefully by next week.  I am a VERY slow loser and I just have to be patient and keep up the healthy habits.


We did end up booking our trip to Dublin after all even though I missed the super cheap airfare.  It is so hard to plan something last minute and make it cheap but it is a whole lot cheaper than if we were booking it from the US.
We feel like we should take advantage of Europe while we are over here. I researched our hotel and it is located close to FF restaurants so we will probably be eating suppers there most nights!  Not very Irish but....
I found a great company that can take you to Blarney Castle on a day trip so hopefully we can squeeze that in too. 

Today I went with a group of ladies to visit Maulbronn Monastery.  We had a guided tour in English.  Such a fascinating history.  We ate lunch at a restaurant there and I had Multaschen which is a specialty of this area.  It is sort of like a ravioli, stuffed with spinach and pork and topped with roasted onions.  Legend has it that the monks were not allowed to eat meat and the cooks invented this dish to sneak a little meat into the monks diet without the Abbot seeing.

Did C25K W5D1 this afternoon.  Ran the whole way into a very strong wind.  Had a hard time keeping my earphones in my ears it was so windy!
Sometime later I will do 25 minutes on the elliptical and I am making a frittata
and green salad for supper.

CC: CONGRATS on your new job! 

Cam: I always heard you should discard marinade that raw meat was soaking in but sounds like you use it with no ill affects  Maybe this is a myth !!??   I am impressed with all of your batch cooking - I will do this sometimes but on a much smaller scale
My son lost his phone once and we found it 3 months later at the bottom of his baseball bag.  

Deb: GREAT job on your new pantry 

Connie: GREAT job getting back on track 

My fav Disney character is Snow White.  I remember her from my childhood and I am also a dark haired lmao:

I wish I could find an avatar for her to use instead of Cinderella...

It's hard for me to be a SAHM at this stage of life.  Hopefully I will go back to work when we return to the States.  I worked 30 hours a week and it was the perfect schedule for my family.

Have a great day everyone
Shawn


----------



## tigger813

Home from work. Going to do the elliptical at 12:30 during Y&R. I should finish the laundry that I started last night. It's chilly in the house so that should warm me up. Probably have my smoothie for lunch. I think I'll actually put the heat on now for awhile just to get some heat in the house. My fingers are frozen. I've had two cups of Earl Grey Green tea this morning and my water and protein shake. Less than 2 pounds of weekend weigh to get rid of. 

Tomorrow I will start getting up at 5:15 to get in 2-3 miles. Then I will be walking to the wellness center with a friend. The last who runs the center said last night that I should be a wellness coach. We talk every morning and she thinks I would be a great inspiration for others. I have thought about it. I don't always eat healthy but I do know how to refocus my energies when necessary.

Time to put that last load of clothes in the drier and put the heat on for a few minutes!

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

Shawn - I hadn't heard that about marinade but I would think you couldn't use it raw. I always cook it away so it seems like it is the same as if it had been absorbed in the meat.  Hmmmm...

Tracey -- What a nice compliment!  It's great when others think you are inspiring.  BTW, I hope you get warm soon.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

 back, *jennz!*  Nice to see you!  



CrystalS said:


> Wow, I think we need our own sub forum! lol, I think it would be much easier to reply to individual threads instead of one big HUGE one, lol. I get so lost when I check in, lol!



Hi Crystal!    Don't worry about keeping up -- just jump in when you can!  



cclovesdis said:


> Okay. I think it is officially safe to announce that I got a job! It is the really part-time one I mentioned earlier but I am still very excited. You have to be teacher certified to get this position. It's with an organization that provides Supplemental Educational Services to students in districts that fail to make AYP under NCLB. I am scheduled for training and just need to be fingerprinted. And, well, if something comes up, I have a lot of investigating to do to figure out who stole my identity.



 Congrats on the new job, CC!  I have no idea what those acronyms mean but as long as you do that is the important thing!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- I cant find a picture to post just the video but Im sure some of you saw it.  I would definitely pick the new alfred angelo cinderella inspired dress.  Having that dress for my wedding would have been a dream come true.



I did check out the video of the dresses.  They are beautiful!    I did think it was funny that they had to tie things to the hem of that one dress to make it flap the way they wanted with the fan.   

Deb, the dress you posted was quite pretty, too.  Sorry that I didn't reply to the QOTD as it didn't click with me that was the QOTD -- those letters weren't enough of a hint apparently!  



Connie96 said:


> I need to work harder on that one. Too often I catch myself using the exercise as an excuse to go off the eating plan.



Don't we all?   I think it was *corinnak* who taught me that you can always eat way more calories than you can run off.   



Rose&Mike said:


> When I was a SAHM, I gained weight! I don't regret being a mom, but I am much happier being at work now.



I was never a SAHM but I have to admit that there were some days I was really happy to be able to drop DS off at daycare and go to work!  



flipflopmom said:


> Ate cauliflower, broccoli, and yogurt for dinner.  So a very OP eating day.  I guess that's the positive.  Going to back away for a bit, and go play with Sophie.  Need a reminder why I am here.



 Hope you have a good time.  I think your plan for concentrating on the moment and the big picture is a great one!  



keenercam said:


> DS17 lost his iphone yesterday and I have wasted so many hours today trying to figure out the various options.  I just can't bear for him not to have a phone in case of an emergency.  I may suggest a trac phone or the like until he can afford to replace his iphone. I am so unhappy about this and was hoping it would turn up.  UGH!  Have a great night, everyone.



Bummer!  You probably already know you can log on to the ATT wireless site and see if anyone is using it.  That gives you an idea of whether it is lost, lost or misplaced.  If it is really lost, I think they can "brick it" which will make it unusable.  



tggrrstarr said:


> Hasn't really happened to me yet, but every once in a while a customer will hit on me, I just smile and respond that my husband wouldn't like that.  I did have a girl hit on me a few months ago, that was a strange day.



When I first read this I thought "someone hit her?" but now I'm like "ewww!" 



my3princes said:


> QOTD for Tuesday:  Who is your favorite Disney Character and Why.




Does Jack Sparrow count?



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  Another busy day.  Getting lots of stuff done, but theres still a ton more to go.  Feeling a little under the weather, I think its the stress.  Im going to try to get a workout in today.  Hope everyone has a good day tomorrow.



Hope that you have a good day, too!  



donac said:


> My vow renewal was in my backyard with immediate family and a few friends.  I wore a summer dress in a deep cranberry chiffon.  It was sleeveless and too long.  I shortened it and used the extra material to make short cap sleeves on it.



Cranberry chiffon sounds so elegant, dona! 



SettinSail said:


> Today was a better day for me.  2 pounds were gone from my unexpected 3 lb gain yesterday so I just need to get that one extra pound off and then one more pound to reach 20 pounds lost in total.  It may not happen this week but hopefully by next week.  I am a VERY slow loser and I just have to be patient and keep up the healthy habits.



It will happen sooner than you think!    Great job with the run!

I'm jumping on the one day at a time bandwagon.  My PF is flaring up again and my whole left leg is uncomfortable from the hip downward.  Yesterday I worked out with my trainer and did a workout called "Gravity" which is a system like Nautilus with a slant board and various exercises.  Having my leg hurt makes me very nervous with the Princess training about to start.  Coupled with a hard workout, eating lunch too late in the day before the workout out and feeling sick, I ended up crying on the way home and having to lie down for awhile when I got home.    I just feel very discouraged and that I am not strong enough to reach my goals of running the Princess.  This is in spite of losing 4 inches with WIN! and being totally on track with my weight loss.  So I am going to take it easy exercise wise for the next few days and see if I can get to feeling a little stronger and better about things.

Have a great day all!


----------



## liesel

Hey everyone!

I'm still around, just been busy.  I try to pop in and read every once in a while, I find so many things I want to respond to and no time!  Anyway, the kids are on fall break right now and we just decided yesterday to drive to Santa Fe for the weekend.  Since we are leaving on Thursday, I'll miss the Friday weigh in.  Is it OK if I weigh in Thursday morning and send it in?

Last week was crazy, DH had 2 business trips and was only home on Wednesday evening.  That evening we went to a book signing and presentation by Chef Rick Bayless (loved him since culinary school!) which was lots of fun.  Since DH was gone, it was just me and the kids in the evenings, which means no gym classes that I enjoy.  I am a SAHM with 2 kids in school, but the youngest is in K, which is only 3 hours.  We bike/walk back and forth to school, which cuts into that time.  I also frequently volunteer at the school.  During that alone time, I often run errands or do housework.  Sometimes I get a whole hour to myself to read or go for a walk.  There are no classes at the gym offered at that time (afternoons).  Being a SAHM is definitely not a life of leisure.  A couple of weeks ago I mentioned to my cousin's wife how busy I was and that I didn't have time to drive up to the mountains to see visiting relatives.  I said it would be better if they came to see me.  She said, "oh, did you get a job?"  I said no and was once again saddened by the perception that I don't do anything all day.  I should have said, "yes, I have a job.  I'm a SAHM."


----------



## keenercam

Lisa - You ARE strong enough.  You will condition your body as you train and it will get better. There are all sorts of things you can do while your PF is bothering you.  Howard has very serious PF flare-ups and finds that biking or doing the elliptical (as long as his feet are positioned correctly) are good workouts until he can run again.

Liesel/Lisa --  I call SAHMs "full time moms who don't get a break working outside the home". LOL!  I have NO illusions that your "job" is any easier than mine.  The biggest difference is your "only" pay is hugs and kisses.  I get cash.  LOL! (I hope I haven't offended anyone).  I worked from home the first 11 months of Jenn's life.  I was disastrously bad at it.  Not only did I gain about 50 pounds, but I watched too much tv and became very disorganized without the structure of a job outside our home.


----------



## tigger813

Just finished my 5K for the day! Glad I made myself finish it! I was originally only going to do 2 miles but kept going. I plan on going downstairs again in 30 minutes to do my cardio/sculpting workout. I will also be walking the track tonight. Hoping for a small loss this week. Still up about 2 from last week but I'm staying totally focused today. I ended up eating a WW lasagna for lunch and had a 60 calorie chocolate mousse for dessert (well, I actually ate it while the lasagna cooked).

Just started watching The Time Travelers Wife. Very confused by it already. I tried reading the book and just kept getting lost. Not sure if I'll make it through the movie or not.

Got the house to myself until 3:30 so I'm enjoying getting my workouts in and watching what I want to watch.

Time to finish this bottle of water and make myself a BL protein drink so I can get through my next workout. Feeling great today I hope that it continues the rest of the week. TOM is behaving this month despite coming half a day early. Just hoping it will leave half a day early as well.

TTFN


----------



## SettinSail

keenercam said:


> Shawn - I hadn't heard that about marinade but I would think you couldn't use it raw. I always cook it away so it seems like it is the same as if it had been absorbed in the meat.  Hmmmm...




Good point! .....I don't want to worry about you 
Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

lisah0711 said:


> I'm jumping on the one day at a time bandwagon.  My PF is flaring up again and my whole left leg is uncomfortable from the hip downward.  Yesterday I worked out with my trainer and did a workout called "Gravity" which is a system like Nautilus with a slant board and various exercises.  Having my leg hurt makes me very nervous with the Princess training about to start.  Coupled with a hard workout, eating lunch too late in the day before the workout out and feeling sick, I ended up crying on the way home and having to lie down for awhile when I got home.    I just feel very discouraged and that I am not strong enough to reach my goals of running the Princess.  This is in spite of losing 4 inches with WIN! and being totally on track with my weight loss.  So I am going to take it easy exercise wise for the next few days and see if I can get to feeling a little stronger and better about things.
> 
> Have a great day all!





keenercam said:


> Lisa - You ARE strong enough.  You will condition your body as you train and it will get better. There are all sorts of things you can do while your PF is bothering you.  Howard has very serious PF flare-ups and finds that biking or doing the elliptical (as long as his feet are positioned correctly) are good workouts until he can run again.



If this stands for Plantar Fascitis, I am a sufferer of this too.  In the Summer of 2009 I could barely walk and could only wear NB tennis shoes.  I am so improved since then.  Biking and elliptical workouts are great as Cam says.
I find wearing shoes AT ALL TIMES - even in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom has helped me so much.  And, I never leave the house w/o my orthotics.

Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

tigger813 said:


> Just started watching The Time Travelers Wife. Very confused by it already. I tried reading the book and just kept getting lost. Not sure if I'll make it through the movie or not.
> 
> TTFN



That's a great book and movie !   Try to stick with it and it will make sense eventually.   When I read the book, I had to keep going back a few pages and re-read to understand.   What an interesting concept.

Good job on all your exercise and healthy eating and drinking today

Shawn


----------



## cruisindisney

My favorite character is Goofy.  He's a loyal friend and makes me laugh.  My second favorite is Cinderella.  

On week 7 of C25K, but I actually pushed myself to see how long I could run.  I did 31.5 minutes and actually completed a 5k.  It has been amazing to me.  I never thought this would work.  Also got the barefoot shoes and I'm loving them when I run.  They look crazy, but keep my feet from hurting halfway through my run.

Carrie Underwood concert was great.  My husband was in complete awe, AGAIN.  This is the 3rd time we've seen her in concert.  He said she was "Holy Cow Close" this time.  I guess 2nd row seats made him happy.  I took some great pictures of her for him to add to his digital frame at work.  Good thing I don't feel threatened or we would have a real problem.  Also a good thing that I enjoy her singing. Also nice to sit in the seats at the concert and not feel squished!  I enjoyed that on the plane this summer also.


----------



## tigger813

Two workouts down, 1 to go at the track tonight. 

One kid finishing her homework and one in her room for punching her sister in the mouth on the bus home. She was so excited to ride the bus home with her sister and she ends up punching her sister. There are two girls around the corner that I don't like my kids to play with because they hit each other and their mother and are just generally obnoxious and almost pushed DD2 down the stairs of the bus last week. I asked her why she can't play with them and she said because of how they act and I said I don't like that behavior. And she said she doesn't know why she hit her sister. I do not like hitting and she's lucky it was her sister and not someone else because she would have gotten a bus slip.

Now to make DD1 a slushie!

TTFN


----------



## liesel

keenercam said:


> Lisa - You ARE strong enough.  You will condition your body as you train and it will get better. There are all sorts of things you can do while your PF is bothering you.  Howard has very serious PF flare-ups and finds that biking or doing the elliptical (as long as his feet are positioned correctly) are good workouts until he can run again.
> 
> Liesel/Lisa --  I call SAHMs "full time moms who don't get a break working outside the home". LOL!  I have NO illusions that your "job" is any easier than mine.  The biggest difference is your "only" pay is hugs and kisses.  I get cash.  LOL! (I hope I haven't offended anyone).  I worked from home the first 11 months of Jenn's life.  I was disastrously bad at it.  Not only did I gain about 50 pounds, but I watched too much tv and became very disorganized without the structure of a job outside our home.



I get what you're saying.  I'm not offended by anyone on the board, but I do let my cousin's wife's comments get to me sometimes when I shouldn't.

 To everyone who needs one this week.  I sometimes struggle with not seeing results and wanting to quit.  I had a hard summer and didn't lose much weight.  I did have my thyroid and cholesterol rechecked 2 weeks ago and my cholesterol went down 15 points in the last 4 months.  I just need to improve my HDL/LDL ratio.  I did feel good that even though I didn't lose much, at least I was getting healthier.

Julie-I'm so sorry about your house!  I hope construction goes smoothly and on time!

I also sympathize with everyone who was talking about helping their sons learn to be better organized.  DS is 9 and I sometimes call him my absent minded professor.  I just don't get how this smart kid doesn't know where his shoes are.  They are working on it at school and teaching personal responsibility and organization (your mom didn't forget your library book-you did!), which is helping so much.  He is slowly getting better in some areas this year, but I still have to guide him through his morning routine everyday.  It gets to be pretty old sometimes.

I haven't posted much lately because I've seen how much many of you are struggling with significant issues and my vents seem trivial in comparision.  This is a very strong group and I know you can all work through it!


----------



## my3princes

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday:  Who is your favorite Disney Character and Why.
> 
> I think my favorite is Belle (like CC).  I have the most in common with her-- I love to read and I believe in magic and most important to me, I look for the best in people and have absolute faith that goodness and kindness will win out in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Deb - I am so stinkin' impressed that you built a closet!!!  I would LOVE to see pictures, if you are willing to post them.  I am just not handy like that at all and I have a hard time imagining things and how they would look.  Dont' worry about the dust.  Nick's girlfriend won't care. She's probably so worried about making a good impression on you that she won't even notice the dust.  And if she does, it might actually make a her a little more comfortable, thinking that maybe you aren't quite as perfect as Nick has told her.
> 
> I think I am going to take a lesson from Connie and journal my plan for the day ahead of time rather than taking it as it comes.  I seem to be so out of control again eating fat free chips and pretzel crisps every night.  I hate that I'd broken that habit and am now back in it.  UGH!   Yes, as I said yesterday, a lot of this process involves re-learning the lessons we thought we had down pat or learning new ones.  Since I don't want to NOT have those snacks in the house, what I am going to have to do is put the food scale on the kitchen island before I even take the packages out of the closet. That will force me into portion control, at the very least.
> 
> Have a great OP day, everyone!



I will post pictures when I get it finished.  I do love home improvement projects and want to get a few done while I'm still home during the day.

Good luck planning ahead 



SettinSail said:


> Hello fellow losers,
> 
> Today was a better day for me.  2 pounds were gone from my unexpected 3 lb gain yesterday so I just need to get that one extra pound off and then one more pound to reach 20 pounds lost in total.  It may not happen this week but hopefully by next week.  I am a VERY slow loser and I just have to be patient and keep up the healthy habits.
> 
> 
> We did end up booking our trip to Dublin after all even though I missed the super cheap airfare.  It is so hard to plan something last minute and make it cheap but it is a whole lot cheaper than if we were booking it from the US.
> We feel like we should take advantage of Europe while we are over here. I researched our hotel and it is located close to FF restaurants so we will probably be eating suppers there most nights!  Not very Irish but....
> I found a great company that can take you to Blarney Castle on a day trip so hopefully we can squeeze that in too.
> 
> Today I went with a group of ladies to visit Maulbronn Monastery.  We had a guided tour in English.  Such a fascinating history.  We ate lunch at a restaurant there and I had Multaschen which is a specialty of this area.  It is sort of like a ravioli, stuffed with spinach and pork and topped with roasted onions.  Legend has it that the monks were not allowed to eat meat and the cooks invented this dish to sneak a little meat into the monks diet without the Abbot seeing.
> 
> Did C25K W5D1 this afternoon.  Ran the whole way into a very strong wind.  Had a hard time keeping my earphones in my ears it was so windy!
> Sometime later I will do 25 minutes on the elliptical and I am making a frittata
> and green salad for supper.
> 
> 
> Deb: GREAT job on your new pantry
> 
> 
> My fav Disney character is Snow White.  I remember her from my childhood and I am also a dark haired princess
> 
> I wish I could find an avatar for her to use instead of Cinderella...
> 
> It's hard for me to be a SAHM at this stage of life.  Hopefully I will go back to work when we return to the States.  I worked 30 hours a week and it was the perfect schedule for my family.
> 
> Have a great day everyone
> Shawn



Your life sounds really exciting.  Taking those tours sounds amazing.  Good job losing 2 of those lbs too 



tigger813 said:


> Home from work. Going to do the elliptical at 12:30 during Y&R. I should finish the laundry that I started last night. It's chilly in the house so that should warm me up. Probably have my smoothie for lunch. I think I'll actually put the heat on now for awhile just to get some heat in the house. My fingers are frozen. I've had two cups of Earl Grey Green tea this morning and my water and protein shake. Less than 2 pounds of weekend weigh to get rid of.
> 
> Tomorrow I will start getting up at 5:15 to get in 2-3 miles. Then I will be walking to the wellness center with a friend. The last who runs the center said last night that I should be a wellness coach. We talk every morning and she thinks I would be a great inspiration for others. I have thought about it. I don't always eat healthy but I do know how to refocus my energies when necessary.
> 
> Time to put that last load of clothes in the drier and put the heat on for a few minutes!
> 
> TTFN



I wish I had just a tiny bit of your exercise energy



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> 
> I did check out the video of the dresses.  They are beautiful!    I did think it was funny that they had to tie things to the hem of that one dress to make it flap the way they wanted with the fan.
> 
> Deb, the dress you posted was quite pretty, too.  Sorry that I didn't reply to the QOTD as it didn't click with me that was the QOTD -- those letters weren't enough of a hint apparently!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never a SAHM but I have to admit that there were some days I was really happy to be able to drop DS off at daycare and go to work!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have a good time.  I think your plan for concentrating on the moment and the big picture is a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer!  You probably already know you can log on to the ATT wireless site and see if anyone is using it.  That gives you an idea of whether it is lost, lost or misplaced.  If it is really lost, I think they can "brick it" which will make it unusable.
> 
> 
> 
> When I first read this I thought "someone hit her?" but now I'm like "ewww!"
> 
> 
> 
> Does Jack Sparrow count?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that you have a good day, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Cranberry chiffon sounds so elegant, dona!
> 
> 
> 
> It will happen sooner than you think!    Great job with the run!
> 
> I'm jumping on the one day at a time bandwagon.  My PF is flaring up again and my whole left leg is uncomfortable from the hip downward.  Yesterday I worked out with my trainer and did a workout called "Gravity" which is a system like Nautilus with a slant board and various exercises.  Having my leg hurt makes me very nervous with the Princess training about to start.  Coupled with a hard workout, eating lunch too late in the day before the workout out and feeling sick, I ended up crying on the way home and having to lie down for awhile when I got home.    I just feel very discouraged and that I am not strong enough to reach my goals of running the Princess.  This is in spite of losing 4 inches with WIN! and being totally on track with my weight loss.  So I am going to take it easy exercise wise for the next few days and see if I can get to feeling a little stronger and better about things.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Good luck finding exercise that you can do with your PF flaring up


liesel said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm still around, just been busy.  I try to pop in and read every once in a while, I find so many things I want to respond to and no time!  Anyway, the kids are on fall break right now and we just decided yesterday to drive to Santa Fe for the weekend.  Since we are leaving on Thursday, I'll miss the Friday weigh in.  Is it OK if I weigh in Thursday morning and send it in?
> 
> Last week was crazy, DH had 2 business trips and was only home on Wednesday evening.  That evening we went to a book signing and presentation by Chef Rick Bayless (loved him since culinary school!) which was lots of fun.  Since DH was gone, it was just me and the kids in the evenings, which means no gym classes that I enjoy.  I am a SAHM with 2 kids in school, but the youngest is in K, which is only 3 hours.  We bike/walk back and forth to school, which cuts into that time.  I also frequently volunteer at the school.  During that alone time, I often run errands or do housework.  Sometimes I get a whole hour to myself to read or go for a walk.  There are no classes at the gym offered at that time (afternoons).  Being a SAHM is definitely not a life of leisure.  A couple of weeks ago I mentioned to my cousin's wife how busy I was and that I didn't have time to drive up to the mountains to see visiting relatives.  I said it would be better if they came to see me.  She said, "oh, did you get a job?"  I said no and was once again saddened by the perception that I don't do anything all day.  I should have said, "yes, I have a job.  I'm a SAHM."



SAHM is way more than a full time job.  I've been blessed to stay home with my kids for 15 years.  I always say that my occupation is SAHM, but that I work 2 part time jobs for fun  I actually went back to work part time for adult interaction and to keep me from shopping as "my time".  



keenercam said:


> Lisa - You ARE strong enough.  You will condition your body as you train and it will get better. There are all sorts of things you can do while your PF is bothering you.  Howard has very serious PF flare-ups and finds that biking or doing the elliptical (as long as his feet are positioned correctly) are good workouts until he can run again.
> 
> Liesel/Lisa --  I call SAHMs "full time moms who don't get a break working outside the home". LOL!  I have NO illusions that your "job" is any easier than mine.  The biggest difference is your "only" pay is hugs and kisses.  I get cash.  LOL! (I hope I haven't offended anyone).  I worked from home the first 11 months of Jenn's life.  I was disastrously bad at it.  Not only did I gain about 50 pounds, but I watched too much tv and became very disorganized without the structure of a job outside our home.



It can be diffucult to create structure when you're home all day.  I took in my brother's kids while they worked until they were both in school full time.  There were lots of years when I had 3 or 4 kids in the house with me all day.  Entertaining them was a chore.  I always knew that DB and DSIL had way easier jobs than I did


----------



## donac

flipflopmom said:


> I had to laugh at this Dona.  With all of your charitable works, you were the last person I would have thought to be a villians fan!



It is funny you should say this about me.

A couple of years ago I bought the villians poster they were selling at the studios.  I put it over the door in my classroom.  One of my better classes asked me "Why" When I told them that I liked the villians the most some one said "Mrs. Coffey we never knew you had a dark side."

I give anyone who could be a SAHM a lot of credit.  I did it for 9 months when my first son was born and it drove me crazy.  I had been working for 8 years before I had my son, maybe that had something to do with it.  I also know that as a teacher I can spend a lot of time with them in the afternoon and during the summer. 

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## my3princes

I think the closet is painted.  One coat of primer and 2 coats of paint later   I had hoped to get more done, but I need to be at work in 50 minutes so I guess that's all for now.

Oh Yeah...
























I GOT A JOB!!!










Of the 3 jobs that I interviewed for this one seemed the best fit.  While it is all on the telephone, it is a stepping stone into an up and coming company.  I'm excited to see what this company will offer me down the road.  This is GroSolar.  I'm excited.  I will start on Nov. 1st.  That gives me a week and a half to finish some projects that I've started.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I am really sorry if I offended anyone with my SAHM description of not accomplishing much all day and eating more -- that was absolutely not what I think any of you do at all -- _*it was what would happen with me!*_ I have one ds12, who gets himself to and from school. I know me, and I would get into a steady diet of Y&R, B&B, and GH! I would supplement that with the Discovery Channel, TLC, Bravo, and Sci Fi. I would wander around and *think* about what I should do, but I'd never start anything. I'd bake, and then I'd eat my projects. 

Seriously, I do not have the right mindset to be productive at home...it's a failing I have, and I recognize it. I applaud all of you busy SAHMs and everything you accomplish. Especially with little kids, I can't imagine not having breaks. I know it is hard work -- and I know I'm not up to the challenge!

Maria


----------



## Connie96

my3princes said:


> I guess no one had time to work on the QOTD today.  I know that it was an odd question, but there was, is a method to my madness.  I was hoping that when people started browsing gowns it might motivate them to fit into the perfect dress.  I totally understand not having time do work on it though.



Deb, I thought it was a GREAT question but, yeah, no time to actually go look. That's the kind of question you'd have to announce a few weeks in advance to allow time for research! 



my3princes said:


> QOTD for Tuesday:  Who is your favorite Disney Character and Why.



I think I've seen this question before and I don't think I had an answer then either. I guess it just all depends on my mood or whatever. As generic as it may seem, I guess I'll go with Mickey because he represents everything that we all love about the characters and the parks and all things "Disney" that can make a 37-year-old wife, mom and Database Administrator feel like a little kid again.  



Cupcaker said:


> Thats a good plan.  You can do this!



Thanks! I hope I don't bother yall too much by planning and journalling right here in the thread. I'm at a place where I need... supervision??  Maybe if I do this for a few days I can start trusting myself a little more so that y'all are subjected to the minutiae of my days. 



donac said:


> I wore a summer dress in a deep cranberry chiffon.  It was sleeveless and too long.  I shortened it and used the extra material to make short cap sleeves on it.



Crafty, crafty! It sounds really beautiful. 



flipflopmom said:


> I get plenty of me time at 4:30 am!



Well, if "sleep" is considered "me time" then 4:30 works for me too! 



flipflopmom said:


> Sent a bunch of emails out last night telling people I was selling.



Where do you stand on shipping items to out-of-town customers?? I think I've been to one party and I bought one thing, but I wouldn't mind looking online and seeing if there's anything I can't live without. I can't guarantee that I'd buy anything, but I wouldn't mind being on your email list. If out-of-town customers would be too much trouble, that's fine. Otherwise, let me know and I'll PM my email address to you.



flipflopmom said:


> Is it really only Tuesday?



Seriously!



tigger813 said:


> Slept pretty heavily until about 5:30 this morning.



Yeah, I slept pretty heavily until 6:45 which was about an hour too late. I was like 30 minutes late to work this morning. Not a terribly good way to start a day.



cclovesdis said:


> With all this discussion of being a SAHM and structure, I realized that the structure is important to me.



I'm actually a lot more easy-going about structure than I used to be. I remember taking week-long vacations years ago and by about Thursday of that week, I started to go a little nuts. Now... not so much. Being off work for a longer period of time doesn't make me crazy anymore but my exercise/eating schedule definitely suffers.



cclovesdis said:


> *Connie*: So relieved that you understood me.  You are right. Daydreaming during work
> 
> I like your mentality about how you did with yesterday's plan and think it's great that you have a plan for today!



Like I said to Cupcaker, I think I need a little "supervision" these days so I may keep planning and journalling here in the thread so I have to "answer to" y'all for a few days.



Rose&Mike said:


> My favorite character is Jessie.



I think DD is gonna be Jessie for Halloween. All the store-bought costumes are total junk, though, so I'm working with my mom to see if we can make something. If it actually comes together, I'll post a pic.



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  I got up and took the kids to school, came home and got the closet primed.



Busy, busy!! I'm with Cam. (Was it Cam?) You need to post pics of the finished project. I'd love to see it!



keenercam said:


> Connie - You did awesome yesterday!!  How does it feel to have a great day under your belt (pun intended)?   I know you can't control how everything goes every day, but it must feel so good to have gotten on track and had a completely successful day.  Now, just repeat, right?



Just one good day definitely helps clear the mind. And, yes, now, just *repeat*. Easy, right? 



keenercam said:


> I think I am going to take a lesson from Connie and journal my plan for the day ahead of time rather than taking it as it comes.  I seem to be so out of control again eating fat free chips and pretzel crisps every night.  I hate that I'd broken that habit and am now back in it.  UGH!   Yes, as I said yesterday, a lot of this process involves re-learning the lessons we thought we had down pat or learning new ones.  Since I don't want to NOT have those snacks in the house, what I am going to have to do is put the food scale on the kitchen island before I even take the packages out of the closet. That will force me into portion control, at the very least.



Okay, the "out of control eating chips and pretzels" reminded me... last night with my Amy's meal at dinner, I also ate about a 3rd of a BIG bag of baby carrots. I figure if I'm gonna zone out in munching, it better be veggies. Not ideal, but there are worse things. (I really did need about two servings, but I probably had 4 or 5.)



SettinSail said:


> 2 pounds were gone from my unexpected 3 lb gain yesterday so I just need to get that one extra pound off and then one more pound to reach 20 pounds lost in total.  It may not happen this week but hopefully by next week.  I am a VERY slow loser and I just have to be patient and keep up the healthy habits.



You're doing great! Keep on keeping on! And your trip sounds awesome! We have never been to Europe and we really need to do that some day.



tigger813 said:


> Going to do the elliptical at 12:30 during Y&R. I should finish the laundry that I started last night.



Okay, when I'm at work, one of my favorite things to listen to (besides MouseWorldRadio, of course) is my John Williams "station" on Slacker Radio. If you don't know, John Williams is the composer for the music in all the movies where the music is the best part of the movie. Like Star Wars, for instance. Anyway, if you use John Williams as the "seed" for your station, you get lots of orchestral movie soundtrack music and other classical pieces. I like it because it's (mostly) instrumentals, so there are no lyrics to distract me when I'm trying to think and it's big and moving and great for drowning out the noise of working in a cubicle environment.

ANYWAY... at the exact moment I read your post, the theme to Y&R came on. The coincidence of it cracked me up. 



lisah0711 said:


> Don't we all?   I think it was *corinnak* who taught me that you can always eat way more calories than you can run off.



And, lately, I've been eating more calories than we can ALL run off!  Moving on...




lisah0711 said:


> I was never a SAHM but I have to admit that there were some days I was really happy to be able to drop DS off at daycare and go to work!



Ummm... Yup.



lisah0711 said:


> Does Jack Sparrow count?



Abso-friggin-lutely! 



lisah0711 said:


> I'm jumping on the one day at a time bandwagon. I just feel very discouraged and that I am not strong enough to reach my goals of running the Princess.  This is in spite of losing 4 inches with WIN! and being totally on track with my weight loss.  So I am going to take it easy exercise wise for the next few days and see if I can get to feeling a little stronger and better about things.



There ya go. Do what you can. And, when you can do more - do more.



liesel said:


> Being a SAHM is definitely not a life of leisure.  A couple of weeks ago I mentioned to my cousin's wife how busy I was and that I didn't have time to drive up to the mountains to see visiting relatives.  I said it would be better if they came to see me.  She said, "oh, did you get a job?"  I said no and was once again saddened by the perception that I don't do anything all day.  I should have said, "yes, I have a job.  I'm a SAHM."



Before I was a mom and we were just DINKs (Double Income No Kids), SAHM seemed like it would be easy. But I know now that being a mom is a lot of work, whether you're "working" or not. And being a GOOD mom is even harder.



tigger813 said:


> Just started watching The Time Travelers Wife. Very confused by it already. I tried reading the book and just kept getting lost. Not sure if I'll make it through the movie or not.



I really liked that movie and I've got to say that Rachel McAdams is about the most beautiful woman I have ever seen in my life.



cruisindisney said:


> Also got the barefoot shoes and I'm loving them when I run.  They look crazy, but keep my feet from hurting halfway through my run.



My feet hurt just thinking about running barefoot. With the barefoot shoes, doesn't it hurt when you step on a pebble or something?


----------



## lisah0711

liesel said:


> I'm still around, just been busy.  I try to pop in and read every once in a while, I find so many things I want to respond to and no time!  Anyway, the kids are on fall break right now and we just decided yesterday to drive to Santa Fe for the weekend.  Since we are leaving on Thursday, I'll miss the Friday weigh in.  Is it OK if I weigh in Thursday morning and send it in?



 You can weigh in early and PM it to Shannon.  I know that she also takes late weigh ins, she just can't change the results once they are posted but she will update your numbers on her spreadsheet.  She is a very flexible weightkeeper and we are thankful she is sticking with us while she is so busy with her big move!  

I love the picture of the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree in your signature!  



keenercam said:


> Lisa - You ARE strong enough.  You will condition your body as you train and it will get better. There are all sorts of things you can do while your PF is bothering you.  Howard has very serious PF flare-ups and finds that biking or doing the elliptical (as long as his feet are positioned correctly) are good workouts until he can run again.



Thanks, Cam, I don't know why I was so discouraged yesterday.  Must be the full moon!  



tigger813 said:


> Just finished my 5K for the day! Glad I made myself finish it! I was originally only going to do 2 miles but kept going. I plan on going downstairs again in 30 minutes to do my cardio/sculpting workout. I will also be walking the track tonight. Hoping for a small loss this week. Still up about 2 from last week but I'm staying totally focused today. I ended up eating a WW lasagna for lunch and had a 60 calorie chocolate mousse for dessert (well, I actually ate it while the lasagna cooked).
> 
> Just started watching The Time Travelers Wife. Very confused by it already. I tried reading the book and just kept getting lost. Not sure if I'll make it through the movie or not.



I haven't seen the movie but I did read the book.  It does take awhile to get used to all the bouncing back and forth.  

Wouldn't it be cool if you could go back to your old self and tell yourself not to let yourself go or have your new healthier self come back now and tell you that you will make it? 



SettinSail said:


> If this stands for Plantar Fascitis, I am a sufferer of this too.  In the Summer of 2009 I could barely walk and could only wear NB tennis shoes.  I am so improved since then.  Biking and elliptical workouts are great as Cam says.
> I find wearing shoes AT ALL TIMES - even in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom has helped me so much.  And, I never leave the house w/o my orthotics.



Thanks for the reminders, Shawn.  I'm good about my orthotics but I have admit I probably walked around a little too much barefoot this week-end -- growing up in So Cal it's a hard habit to break.    I can get a cortisone shot if I have to but I swore I would have another baby without an epidural before I did that again!  



cruisindisney said:


> On week 7 of C25K, but I actually pushed myself to see how long I could run.  I did 31.5 minutes and actually completed a 5k.  It has been amazing to me.  I never thought this would work.  Also got the barefoot shoes and I'm loving them when I run.  They look crazy, but keep my feet from hurting halfway through my run.



Great job on the C25K!



tigger813 said:


> One kid finishing her homework and one in her room for punching her sister in the mouth on the bus home. She was so excited to ride the bus home with her sister and she ends up punching her sister. There are two girls around the corner that I don't like my kids to play with because they hit each other and their mother and are just generally obnoxious and almost pushed DD2 down the stairs of the bus last week. I asked her why she can't play with them and she said because of how they act and I said I don't like that behavior. And she said she doesn't know why she hit her sister. I do not like hitting and she's lucky it was her sister and not someone else because she would have gotten a bus slip.



Ah, sisterly love -- I remember it well!  

I'm on track eating wise and going to take off exercise today.  I'm going to skip the last chance workout tomorrow, too.  I can do one later this week if my foot feels better.  

Have a great evening all and thanks for being there!


----------



## 50sjayne

Cupcaker:--'bout your friend...
That really hurts—if she’s having all these issues though, you’ve tried to help—that’s all you can do. Maybe you should step back and let her work her own stuff out. I’m sure She didn’t mean to mess you up—it’s just her problems are getting in the way of everything. 



> Saturday QOTD:
> 
> Are you an early riser or night owl and how does that effect your diet and exercise?


Well both. Naturally I’ve been sleeping to about 8:30 or so and that’s good—enough time to eat and then exercise to The View. I’m generally up to about 11:30 though and that’s nice for late night walks with my kid around the neighborhood. 



> May you never take one single breath for granted
> God forbid love ever leave you empty handed
> I hope you still feel small
> When you stand by the ocean
> Whenever one door closes, I hope one more opens
> Promise me you'll give faith a fighting chance
> And when you get the choice to sit it out or dance
> I hope you dance
> I hope you never fear those mountains in the distance
> Never settle for the path of least resistance
> Living might mean taking chances
> But they're worth taking
> Lovin' might be a mistake
> But it's worth making
> Don't let some hell bent heart
> Leave you bitter
> When you come close to selling out
> Reconsider
> Give the heavens above
> More than just a passing glance
> 
> I thought of Jeanette's and CC's friend, Jayne's problems, Jen, Deb and other's job stuff, money problems, weight not coming off, the sewage mess, injuries, recoveries, sinus infections, races, the mountains in the distance being our weight loss goals. I hope you all  today. Love you



Thanks for the thoughts… I’m not a gambler, I’m honest to a fault and cannot keep a secret. But as a 42 year old woman I feel more confident in myself than I ever have, and have that drive—the cruel joke bestowed on older women-- of a 20 year old man. And a husband that doesn’t touch me. I think I am managing to wind down a bit (towards the potential victim) but it makes me so sad and scared to let go. It’s probably one of the hardest things I’ve had to do. The beast has awakened in me. When I was younger I was sort of a hunter if you will—it wasn’t about the act, it was more about the chase. Kind of like a guy I guess. I always had sort of one sided affairs—usually someone I had to have and that’s how I got them. I’ve never had the movie kind of romance and always was curious I guess. What it would be like to be with someone who is in love with you and attracted to you and vice versa. I’ve had an emotional affair that was like that once that lasted for years. But it was just that.  I really don’t want to hurt this person. He’s going on ‘vacation’ next week I know he doesn’t want to but it’ll help hopefully. They’re keeping an eye on us at work lol—trust me. I thought they were going to do an intervention yesterday at lunch…guess it’s obvious—can’t help it. It’s like having the proverbial devil on one shoulder and angel on the other. My minds telling me to stay away but it’s like a drug to be near him.  Had a close call at the time clock the other day when he brought up the subject of how fun it would be to keep a secret together…I just told him I can’t keep a secret...darn it.
I’m working on it…
I have to go shower--been on way too long-- I meant to get caught up but of course got off track and have been on too long. Will try later.


----------



## lisah0711

my3princes said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!



Woo! Hoo!   Congrats on the new job!  This sounds like a much better fit for you!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I am really sorry if I offended anyone with my SAHM description of not accomplishing much all day and eating more -- that was absolutely not what I think any of you do at all -- _*it was what would happen with me!*_ I have one ds12, who gets himself to and from school. I know me, and I would get into a steady diet of Y&R, B&B, and GH! I would supplement that with the Discovery Channel, TLC, Bravo, and Sci Fi. I would wander around and *think* about what I should do, but I'd never start anything. I'd bake, and then I'd eat my projects.
> 
> Seriously, I do not have the right mindset to be productive at home...it's a failing I have, and I recognize it. I applaud all of you busy SAHMs and everything you accomplish. Especially with little kids, I can't imagine not having breaks. I know it is hard work -- and I know I'm not up to the challenge!
> 
> Maria



I don't think that you offended anyone, Maria.  And this is definately one place that we don't need to do the Mommy Wars.  



Connie96 said:


> Yeah, I slept pretty heavily until 6:45 which was about an hour too late. I was like 30 minutes late to work this morning. Not a terribly good way to start a day.



Oh, I hate it when that happens! Hope the rest of your day is better!


----------



## Connie96

my3princes said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!







Worfiedoodles said:


> I am really sorry if I offended anyone with my SAHM description of not accomplishing much all day and eating more -- that was absolutely not what I think any of you do at all -- _*it was what would happen with me!*_ I have one ds12, who gets himself to and from school. I know me, and I would get into a steady diet of Y&R, B&B, and GH! I would supplement that with the Discovery Channel, TLC, Bravo, and Sci Fi. I would wander around and *think* about what I should do, but I'd never start anything. I'd bake, and then I'd eat my projects.
> 
> Seriously, I do not have the right mindset to be productive at home...it's a failing I have, and I recognize it. I applaud all of you busy SAHMs and everything you accomplish. Especially with little kids, I can't imagine not having breaks. I know it is hard work -- and I know I'm not up to the challenge!
> 
> Maria



And, see, I saw myself in your comment so it never occurred to me that anyone might be offended. I think that being a SAHM is a calling that some of us have and some of us don't. We are each well-suited to a particular career path and that may be SAHM and it may be the military or it may be teaching or web-design or real estate or nursing or missions work or anything else under the sun. I think we probably all know a woman or two who call themselves SAHMs and don't really do anything. Then again, I'm supposed to be working right now and look what I'm actually doing.  But, if anyone has been called to be a SAHM and they're doing it to the best of their abilities (and then some), then I think they have the complete respect of all of us here.


----------



## Connie96

Anyone else want to get those measurements in for the WIN! this week??

Anyone want to join us for the first time?? If so, check out this post to find out how we do what we do and jump right in!

Since there were issues with the boards this last weekend, I'm going to wait until tomorrow afternoon to post results. If you still want to participate, come on!


----------



## keenercam

donac said:


> It is funny you should say this about me.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought the villians poster they were selling at the studios.  I put it over the door in my classroom.  One of my better classes asked me "Why" When I told them that I liked the villians the most some one said "Mrs. Coffey we never knew you had a dark side."



Dona - It is so fun that your students said that!   

I have to share a funny story that today's QOTD reminded me about.  A couple of years ago, Howard, Jenn, Andrew and I were all in the Disney Store (yes, we still have one in our mall) and I was looking for a particular Tink mug I'd seen in World of Disney at DTD where Tink is on the front and it says "Yes, it IS all about me!" on the back.  Jenn said "Mom, why are you looking for that mug? You are the LEAST "all about me" person I know."  And when I asked her to explain she said she really believes I always put everyone else first.  And she told me I am not allowed to like Tink best because I have nothing in common with her.  Sweet, huh?  



my3princes said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!
> . . . . I'm excited.  I will start on Nov. 1st.  That gives me a week and a half to finish some projects that I've started.



I am so happy for you! Congratulations!!!! 



Connie96 said:


> As generic as it may seem, I guess I'll go with Mickey because he represents everything that we all love about the characters and the parks and all things "Disney" that can make a 37-year-old wife, mom and Database Administrator feel like a little kid again.
> 
> . . .
> Thanks! I hope I don't bother yall too much by planning and journalling right here in the thread. I'm at a place where I need... supervision??  Maybe if I do this for a few days I can start trusting myself a little more so that y'all are subjected to the minutiae of my days.
> 
> Busy, busy!! I'm with Cam. (Was it Cam?) You need to post pics of the finished project. I'd love to see it!
> 
> 
> 
> Just one good day definitely helps clear the mind. And, yes, now, just *repeat*. Easy, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, the "out of control eating chips and pretzels" reminded me... last night with my Amy's meal at dinner, I also ate about a 3rd of a BIG bag of baby carrots. I figure if I'm gonna zone out in munching, it better be veggies. Not ideal, but there are worse things. (I really did need about two servings, but I probably had 4 or 5.)
> 
> Okay, when I'm at work, one of my favorite things to listen to (besides MouseWorldRadio, of course) is my John Williams "station" on Slacker Radio. If you don't know, John Williams is the composer for the music in all the movies where the music is the best part of the movie. Like Star Wars, for instance. Anyway, if you use John Williams as the "seed" for your station, you get lots of orchestral movie soundtrack music and other classical pieces. I like it because it's (mostly) instrumentals, so there are no lyrics to distract me when I'm trying to think and it's big and moving and great for drowning out the noise of working in a cubicle environment.



I like the idea of being "accountable" when I am starting to slip. I think it is the reason why I tell my friend at work so much about what I am eating, the foods I prepare, plans for the evening, etc.  It kind of helps to have someone who might ask if I stuck to the plan.

That music sounds like my cup of tea. I have a couple of John Williams CDs and they are wonderful. Oh, and I really WISH my out of control snacking involved carrots.


----------



## Connie96

jenanderson said:


> *PART ONE*
> Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
> Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
> Brush and floss your teeth each day (1 point for each day)
> Eat breakfast each day (1 point for each day)
> 
> *For part two of the challenge*, share your routines for getting a healthy breakfast in each day.



Part 2... I've got no particular tricks, I just like breakfast. I'm perfectly happy eating breakfast the minute my feet touch the floor. On a work day, though, I try to wait and eat breakfast as the last thing before I walk out the door so that maybe it'll last me until lunch time. 

I do have an idea of making up a big batch of breakfast burritos and freezing them so I can grab and go when I'm in a hurry. I haven't tried it yet, but I think it would work...


----------



## keenercam

Thanks for reminding me, Connie, that I meant to respond to part two of HH.  I am really good about eating breakfast on work days.  I keep all sorts of food in the fridge in my office. Most mornings, I'll cook some egg beaters in the microwave and eat that on toasted bagel thins.  Lately, I've been enjoying an everything bagel thin spread with a laughing cow light swiss cheese wedge and topped with apple or pear slices.  Since I made all that crockpot oatmeal on Sunday, I have a container of that here, too, as an alternative, and I usually have vitamuffins/vitatops and WW breakfast sandwiches in the freezer.

Weekends, it is easier to let this get away from me.  When I do my Saturday morning training walks, I usually have protein as soon as I get back.  On Sunday mornings, I am usually cooking and drinking coffee and have to remind myself to eat something that turns into a late morning brunch.

I guess the key for me is to be prepared and to have stuff around. Otherwise, I just wouldn't bother to eat unless my stomach was growling at me.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Deb--Congrats on the job!!!

Lisa--I have plantar flare ups. I am not a doctor, nor do I play one on tv, but here's what works for me. I wear my inserts for long runs. I try to stretch my feet backwards everytime before I get out of bed, and I bought the stick. The stick is like torture--seriously--but it really works for me. For me there is a knot that forms in my calves just to the outside part of the back of my calf. The stick is this thing that you can get at a running store and you basically do deep tissue massage over the area until it breaks the knot up. It can be pretty uncomfortable, but worked like a charm. Now when my heels start getting sore, I rub out my calves for a few days. A couple of time I have had knots starting to form again. Plantar stinks. I hope you find something that works.

Let me start by saying--no hugs needed, etc. Just need to share. My DS had a complete meltdown today. He called me twice before work and once at work around lunchtime. When he called at work he was talking about dropping out of school. Then his phone died--but I didn't know his phone died, I thought he had hung up. So after an hour Mike called someone we know who works at the school and had her check on him. He had emailed me, but I don't check email at work. Anyhow, just got done talking to him and he is still a mess, but doing a little better. This is just killing me, being so far away. I thought since freshman year was so easy, we were not going to have to do this, but this year has been hard. It's so hard to know if this is normal teenage stuff or something we should be more worried about. Anyhow, really no comments needed. I'm skipping my run tonight--I am so tired. 

Connie--I was Jessie last year for Halloween and Mike was Woody. I made the costumes and I thought they were cute. If you give me until tomorrow I will post some ideas. It was pretty easy.


----------



## keenercam

Rose --  I am completely traumatized on your behalf. I can imagine all too easily how worried you are especially because DS is so far away.  I hope he is just having a bad day.  I hope you can get some rest tonight, sweetie.


----------



## tigger813

Deb-on the new job!!!!!

to all who need them.

I got in about 2.75 miles more tonight so I'm at about 6 for the day plus the cardio sculpting workout!

Drinking my water again now before I go out to pick DD1 up at dancing. DD2 is in the tub playing. Beautiful night here and about 50 degrees. Enjoyed the time to myself. I'm going to miss it when the season ends!!!!

Just hope I didn't blow it at dinner tonight. I had a piece of Italian bread with lite Country Crock and some TJs Orange chicken. I should be ok since I put in the exercise and am drinking the right fluids today. I just don't want a gain this week after the great week I had last week.

TTFN


----------



## donac

Rose   I can just imagine how stressed you are right now.  Sending good thoughts to you.

Deb Congrats on the new job.


----------



## flipflopmom

Worfiedoodles said:


> Seriously, I do not have the right mindset to be productive at home...it's a failing I have, and I recognize it. I applaud all of you busy SAHMs and everything you accomplish. Especially with little kids, I can't imagine not having breaks. I know it is hard work -- and I know I'm not up to the challenge!



I'll respond to the SAHM mom debate here, but it applies to the others.  I guess being a kindergarten teacher, being at home is a break.  It's in my blood so much, I do have a schedule for the kids, 3 days a week. 2 are just for fun.  This is the summers.  I sometimes feel like I do what SAHM do, just for 18 kids, then come home, do what SAHM moms do that have kids at school, etc..... Make sense?  I know that I would love it, thrive on it, etc.  It wasn't in the cards.  When Brad proposed, my Daddy said "You do realize he's not rich enough for your fantasties?"  He knew I wanted to stay home, have a bunch of babies, and a DH that could support us without worrying.  My answer was that you can't control who you fall in love with!



Connie96 said:


> Where do you stand on shipping items to out-of-town customers?? I think I've been to one party and I bought one thing, but I wouldn't mind looking online and seeing if there's anything I can't live without. I can't guarantee that I'd buy anything, but I wouldn't mind being on your email list. If out-of-town customers would be too much trouble, that's fine. Otherwise, let me know and I'll PM my email address to you.  Okay, the "out of control eating chips and pretzels" reminded me... last night with my Amy's meal at dinner, I also ate about a 3rd of a BIG bag of baby carrots. I figure if I'm gonna zone out in munching, it better be veggies. Not ideal, but there are worse things. (I really did need about two servings, but I probably had 4 or 5.)


I love it when we have tons of munchable veggies on hand.  That was my dinner last night.  I'll shoot you an email reampered Chef stuff.  I *think* I could just add your order to a show.  Normally the orders are shipped to the hostess from the company, but I KNOW I read SOMEWHERE in the last 2 days that out of town orders are just sent to the person directly.  



lisah0711 said:


> I can get a cortisone shot if I have to but I swore I would have another baby without an epidural before I did that again!


Brad had to have a cortisone shot for his PF before our first WDW trip.  2 in fact.  He said it was undescribable pain, but then he wanted to kiss the dr. it felt so much better immediately afterwards. 



50sjayne said:


> Thanks for the thoughts Im not a gambler, Im honest to a fault and cannot keep a secret. Ive never had the movie kind of romance and always was curious I guess. What it would be like to be with someone who is in love with you and attracted to you and vice versa. But it was just that.  My minds telling me to stay away but its like a drug to be near him.


Hugs to you.  That sounds like sooo much to deal with.  No advice, we're hear if you need us!




keenercam said:


> Jenn said "Mom, why are you looking for that mug? You are the LEAST "all about me" person I know."  And when I asked her to explain she said she really believes I always put everyone else first.  And she told me I am not allowed to like Tink best because I have nothing in common with her.


That is one of the sweetest, and truest, things I have ever heard!!!



Connie96 said:


> Part 2... I've got no particular tricks, I just like breakfast. I'm perfectly happy eating breakfast the minute my feet touch the floor.



Thanks for the reminder.  I am not a huge breakfast person.  At WDW, I love it.  Otherwise, a Kashi bar or Fiber One bar and a glass of milk do me just fine.  I do eat some veggies or a cheese stick around 10:00 w/ my class' morning snack!



Rose&Mike said:


> Then his phone died--but I didn't know his phone died, I thought he had hung up. So after an hour Mike called someone we know who works at the school and had her check on him. He had emailed me, but I don't check email at work. Anyhow, just got done talking to him and he is still a mess, but doing a little better. This is just killing me, being so far away.


Being a mom is tough.  Really tough.  No matter how old your children are.



lisah0711 said:


> Coupled with a hard workout, eating lunch too late in the day before the workout out and feeling sick, I ended up crying on the way home and having to lie down for awhile when I got home.    I just feel very discouraged and that I am not strong enough to reach my goals of running the Princess.


Sounds like someone needs to give herself a break.  Sounds like someone has been killing us with the workouts.  Sounds like a good's night sleep or 4 might help!



liesel said:


> That evening we went to a book signing and presentation by Chef Rick Bayless (loved him since culinary school!) which was lots of fun.


DH and I have a pipe dream of attending culinary school, and opening a catering business or restaurant .



cruisindisney said:


> My favorite character is Goofy.  He's a loyal friend and makes me laugh.  My second favorite is Cinderella.  Also got the barefoot shoes and I'm loving them when I run.  They look crazy, but keep my feet from hurting halfway through my run.


The Vibram Five Fingers ones?  They make my toes itch just looking at them!



liesel said:


> I did have my thyroid and cholesterol rechecked 2 weeks ago and my cholesterol went down 15 points in the last 4 months.  I just need to improve my HDL/LDL ratio.


That's awesome!  I have my yearly bloodwork done tomorrow.  It would stink to lose 66 pounds and my numbers be worse!  I wouldn't be surprised if my bp is up, though.  Never worry about posting something that seems trivial to you.  For me, it helps me get my mind off my problems!



donac said:


> "Mrs. Coffey we never knew you had a dark side."


  That's great!



my3princes said:


> II GOT A JOB!!! Of the 3 jobs that I interviewed for this one seemed the best fit.  While it is all on the telephone, it is a stepping stone into an up and coming company.  I'm excited to see what this company will offer me down the road.  This is GroSolar.  I'm excited.  I will start on Nov. 1st.  That gives me a week and a half to finish some projects that I've started.


That sounds great!  DH had looked into a company that sells solar panels.  He's trying to talk AK into going into some kind of environmental research field, you know, in 7 years when she goes to college.  I bet there is a lot of opportunity waiting for you!

Off to be productive some more!  So far 3 home shows and 1 catalogue show booked.  Now, just to learn what to do to make them successful enough to get what I need in the first 30 days!!! Half of this week's homework is done.  Laundry and dishes SORTA under control.  Kids playing nicely.  DH still at work!.  Second 12 hour day for him this week!@  Of course, he'll be DONE when he gets home, but in a good way!

Night everyone! 
Taryn


----------



## Dreamer24

It's been a bad first half of the week for me and I'm worried it's only going to get worse.  It's been a stressful work week and I've been eating crap and not exercising.  My both is this weekend and I am worried that means meals out and no exercise.  No more eating tonight and I need to get myself moving tomorrow.  I have my meals planned out, a set time for the gym and I will check in at least twice on the thread tomorrow.


----------



## tggrrstarr

my3princes said:


> QOTD for Tuesday:  Who is your favorite Disney Character and Why.



Stitch is my favorite character.  I love how naughty he is and I guess I can be a little bit like that from time to time.  



my3princes said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!


Congratulations!




keenercam said:


> Thanks for reminding me, Connie, that I meant to respond to part two of HH.



Me too!  My breakfasts are always pretty much unplanned.  Sometimes I am hungry first thing, other times its about an hour after I wake up.  I always have a protein bar as a backup, other times I make a breakfast sandwich or pancakes.

Well I had my doctor's appointment today for my knee.  No more P90x or C25k for me for a while.  He thinks my kneecap has fluid in it or something, I have a prescription for ibuprofin for a few days and he gave me the ok to continue my walking, thank God!  Got a few xrays done so we will see if they give any further information.  He told me to focus on upper body routines for a while, I can use a few of the p90x dvd's for that.  As long as I don't injure it worse before my WDW trip!
I only ended up skipping two days of walking due to my knee, and I somehow managed to lose a pound between the two days!  I took a two mile walk today after my appointment with very little discomfort, so hopefully it will stay like this.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening,

I promised myself I would get caught up here and I think I'm all set. (That is, if the "poof" fairy stays in her home. )

Today was a good day. I still need to drink some more water. I am going to try something different for meals tomorrow. I think that I need to "surprise" my body a bit and do a day of low-carb. I can handle 1 day of that and doing so seems to help. I have no idea where my weight is, but I've had a lot of carbs today so I figure that low-carb is in order.

Have a great day tomorow everyone!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD:   because I try to be full of energy like him. Somedays my brain seems to be scattered like his. I just love his enthusiasm!



We love your enthusiasm too Tigger! 



Rose&Mike said:


> My favorite character is Jessie. She's tough on the outside because she had to be.



Ooooh. I had forgotten about her. Great choice! 

*Deb*: Great job with the closet!  Hope tonight went well! 



keenercam said:


> CC - -Congratulations on the job!!!!  I am so happy for you!  When does it start?



Thanks! I am currently scheduled for training next week. But, Im not sure when Ill start working with the kids.



SettinSail said:


> Today was a better day for me.  2 pounds were gone from my unexpected 3 lb gain yesterday
> 
> We did end up booking our trip to Dublin after all even though I missed the super cheap airfare.
> 
> Did C25K W5D1 this afternoon.  Ran the whole way into a very strong wind.
> 
> CC: CONGRATS on your new job!



 for everything! Enjoy your trip! 

Thanks!


----------



## cclovesdis

tigger813 said:


> The last who runs the center said last night that I should be a wellness coach. We talk every morning and she thinks I would be a great inspiration for others. I have thought about it. I don't always eat healthy but I do know how to refocus my energies when necessary.



I definitely think you should really think about this. I can so see you in this role! 



lisah0711 said:


> Congrats on the new job, CC!  I have no idea what those acronyms mean but as long as you do that is the important thing!
> 
> I'm jumping on the one day at a time bandwagon.  My PF is flaring up again and my whole left leg is uncomfortable from the hip downward.  Yesterday I worked out with my trainer and did a workout called "Gravity" which is a system like Nautilus with a slant board and various exercises.  Having my leg hurt makes me very nervous with the Princess training about to start.  Coupled with a hard workout, eating lunch too late in the day before the workout out and feeling sick, I ended up crying on the way home and having to lie down for awhile when I got home.    I just feel very discouraged and that I am not strong enough to reach my goals of running the Princess.  This is in spite of losing 4 inches with WIN! and being totally on track with my weight loss.  So I am going to take it easy exercise wise for the next few days and see if I can get to feeling a little stronger and better about things.



Thanks! NCLB is No Child Left Behind. 

 on your PF. Remember, you are doing so well! 4 inches is huge! 



liesel said:


> Hey everyone!



Good to hear from you.  on the SAHM comments. One of the neighbors is one and she is hardly a couch-lounger. I dont think shes ever home. 

Enjoy your trip! 



tigger813 said:


> Just finished my 5K for the day!







cruisindisney said:


> On week 7 of C25K, but I actually pushed myself to see how long I could run.  I did 31.5 minutes and actually completed a 5k.



You are rocking C25K!  Just remember not to push yourself too hard. 

The concert sounds like it was spectacular! 



tigger813 said:


> Two workouts down, 1 to go at the track tonight.



 to that too! (I wont tell you what my sister and I still do. )



liesel said:


> I did have my thyroid and cholesterol rechecked 2 weeks ago and my cholesterol went down 15 points in the last 4 months.



 Also, like Taryn said, feel free to post anything (well, almost anything). I would not be nearly in the place I am if it wasnt for everyone here! 



my3princes said:


> I will post pictures when I get it finished.  I do love home improvement projects and want to get a few done while I'm still home during the day.



Great! Cant wait to see! 



donac said:


> It is funny you should say this about me.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought the villians poster they were selling at the studios.  I put it over the door in my classroom.  One of my better classes asked me "Why" When I told them that I liked the villians the most some one said "Mrs. Coffey we never knew you had a dark side."



Thats so cute! 

*Maria*: I wouldnt worry. I know I understood that you meant how things would for work for you as a SAHM. Connie said it beautifully! Each person is different and what works for one might not work for someone else. 



Connie96 said:


> Okay, the "out of control eating chips and pretzels" reminded me... last night with my Amy's meal at dinner, I also ate about a 3rd of a BIG bag of baby carrots. I figure if I'm gonna zone out in munching, it better be veggies. Not ideal, but there are worse things. (I really did need about two servings, but I probably had 4 or 5.)



Its so funny that you posted this. I often have baby carrots for lunch. Mine were horrible and I just bought them. How were yours?


----------



## cclovesdis

lisah0711 said:


> I'm on track eating wise and going to take off exercise today.  I'm going to skip the last chance workout tomorrow, too.  I can do one later this week if my foot feels better.



 for a good day. I know you WISH you could exercise, but I think you made the right choice. 

*50sjayne*:  



Connie96 said:


> And, see, I saw myself in your comment so it never occurred to me that anyone might be offended. I think that being a SAHM is a calling that some of us have and some of us don't. We are each well-suited to a particular career path and that may be SAHM and it may be the military or it may be teaching or web-design or real estate or nursing or missions work or anything else under the sun. I think we probably all know a woman or two who call themselves SAHMs and don't really do anything. Then again, I'm supposed to be working right now and look what I'm actually doing.  But, if anyone has been called to be a SAHM and they're doing it to the best of their abilities (and then some), then I think they have the complete respect of all of us here.



Very well said! 



keenercam said:


> I have to share a funny story that today's QOTD reminded me about.  A couple of years ago, Howard, Jenn, Andrew and I were all in the Disney Store (yes, we still have one in our mall) and I was looking for a particular Tink mug I'd seen in World of Disney at DTD where Tink is on the front and it says "Yes, it IS all about me!" on the back.  Jenn said "Mom, why are you looking for that mug? You are the LEAST "all about me" person I know."  And when I asked her to explain she said she really believes I always put everyone else first.  And she told me I am not allowed to like Tink best because I have nothing in common with her.  Sweet, huh?



I love your DD!  ITA with Taryn!



keenercam said:


> I guess the key for me is to be prepared and to have stuff around. Otherwise, I just wouldn't bother to eat unless my stomach was growling at me.



I know that feeling. 

*Rose*: Im just going to say that I hope tomorrow is a better day. 



tigger813 said:


> I got in about 2.75 miles more tonight so I'm at about 6 for the day plus the cardio sculpting workout!



More  for you!



Dreamer24 said:


> It's been a bad first half of the week for me and I'm worried it's only going to get worse.  It's been a stressful work week and I've been eating crap and not exercising.  My both is this weekend and I am worried that means meals out and no exercise.  No more eating tonight and I need to get myself moving tomorrow.  I have my meals planned out, a set time for the gym and I will check in at least twice on the thread tomorrow.



 You have a plan and that is crucial.  I can still remember the first day I walked into a Weight Watchers Center. I knew so little about the program, but my BFF had had success with it and I figured why not? I walked out of there with a plan for the first time in too long and I felt so much better. You CAN and WILL do this! 



tggrrstarr said:


> Well I had my doctor's appointment today for my knee.  No more P90x or C25k for me for a while.  He thinks my kneecap has fluid in it or something, I have a prescription for ibuprofin for a few days and he gave me the ok to continue my walking, thank God!  Got a few xrays done so we will see if they give any further information.  He told me to focus on upper body routines for a while, I can use a few of the p90x dvd's for that.  As long as I don't injure it worse before my WDW trip!
> I only ended up skipping two days of walking due to my knee, and I somehow managed to lose a pound between the two days!  I took a two mile walk today after my appointment with very little discomfort, so hopefully it will stay like this.



So glad you are able to walk (as exercise) still! I had a feeling your doctor would say that but I was afraid to jinx it.


----------



## jennz

my3princes...congrats on your job!!

keenercam - love that you believe in magic!!!

Rose  even though you said they weren't needed...you're getting them girl.  I'm glad you had someone who could check on your son.  Maybe this second year is a little tougher because it's not as new.  Just popped into my head - I have no idea.  But I have to say....how great that he will call you to have his meltdown.


----------



## cclovesdis

Well, I knew I had some problems with my last post, but I didn't think the problem was this bad. 



my3princes said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!



Congrats! 



flipflopmom said:


> I love it when we have tons of munchable veggies on hand.  That was my dinner last night.  I'll shoot you an email reampered Chef stuff.  I *think* I could just add your order to a show.  Normally the orders are shipped to the hostess from the company, but I KNOW I read SOMEWHERE in the last 2 days that out of town orders are just sent to the person directly.



I was wondering the same thing. I already have something picked out actually. 

 for tomorrow's tests!

Hi *jennz*!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Just wanted to stop in to say hi.  I am not having a very good and am actually very down.  I will lists the negatives and then remind myself of some positives and hopefully tomorrow I can get back on here as happy as a clam.

1. (Negative) My boss came to see me today.  Good news is I got the promotion to be the practice manager effective yesterday.  Bad news is I only got a 57 cent raise.  I cant even explain to you the disappointment I have.  I put so much into this job and have so much responsibility and I am just amazed by this.  I really do think my boss is a great guy and has great ideas.  He has only been in the position 1 year and is working on putting together a better compensation package for managers for our network.  Apparently whoever was in the position before never did any of this and the current managers have not gotten a raise in 3 years. 

1. (Positive) I am heading in the right direction being 31 and already becoming a manager.  There is a lot of room for growth in my organization and I feel at least I am moving ahead even if financially right now it is lacking.  I am happy to have a job and have gotten some kind of increase rather than nothing.

2. (negative) Financial worries.....this is probably because my hopes of a big increase were deflated today.  I too like others have CC debt along with some personal loans that we had taken out.  It was all bad decisions and now I am trying to dig out of it.

2. (positive) In 3-4 years my loans including the car loan, and 1 cc will be paid off.  Once my kids no longer need childcare or after school care I will be saving 900$/mth.  That might take awhile but it will be a positive at some point.

3. (negative) I have now been stuck between 183 and 185lbs for weeks now.  I just cant seem to focus!!!!

3. (positive) Due to my anxiety today I really didnt eat much. No really I have come so far that I am going to say that Im in a rut, I will get out of that rut, and I will start loosing again.  I still have my 30lb clippie too!!!!

Thanks for listening everyone.  I really hate to be a debbie downer.  I feel better already.  Thanks for being here for me.

Sorry I didnt comment tonight but congrats to those who deserve it, and  to those who need them.


----------



## cruisindisney

Yes I have the vibram five fingers. I have been avoiding big rocks, so I don't know what it will feel like yet.  They are hard to put on, but really make a difference for my feet.  I think you either love them or hate them.  I bought them on ebay for half.  The lady selling them didn't like them.

I'm not pushing it on the c25k.  I'm steady at 30 minutes right now, just working on consistency and then I'll start adding on.  My friend wants to do the half marathon at WDW in 2012, so I have more than a year to get to that point.


----------



## my3princes

50sjayne said:


> Thanks for the thoughts Im not a gambler, Im honest to a fault and cannot keep a secret. But as a 42 year old woman I feel more confident in myself than I ever have, and have that drivethe cruel joke bestowed on older women-- of a 20 year old man. And a husband that doesnt touch me. I think I am managing to wind down a bit (towards the potential victim) but it makes me so sad and scared to let go. Its probably one of the hardest things Ive had to do. The beast has awakened in me. When I was younger I was sort of a hunter if you willit wasnt about the act, it was more about the chase. Kind of like a guy I guess. I always had sort of one sided affairsusually someone I had to have and thats how I got them. Ive never had the movie kind of romance and always was curious I guess. What it would be like to be with someone who is in love with you and attracted to you and vice versa. Ive had an emotional affair that was like that once that lasted for years. But it was just that.  I really dont want to hurt this person. Hes going on vacation next week I know he doesnt want to but itll help hopefully. Theyre keeping an eye on us at work loltrust me. I thought they were going to do an intervention yesterday at lunchguess its obviouscant help it. Its like having the proverbial devil on one shoulder and angel on the other. My minds telling me to stay away but its like a drug to be near him.  Had a close call at the time clock the other day when he brought up the subject of how fun it would be to keep a secret togetherI just told him I cant keep a secret...darn it.
> Im working on it
> I have to go shower--been on way too long-- I meant to get caught up but of course got off track and have been on too long. Will try later.



JMHO, but it sounds like your interest is driven by an unhappy marriage.  Having an affair would certainly put even more of a strain on your marriage.  Have you tried taking to DH about this?  Maybe the shock factor would be what he needs to put life back into your marriage?   Whatever you do, I hope you find happiness.



flipflopmom said:


> I'll respond to the SAHM mom debate here, but it applies to the others.  I guess being a kindergarten teacher, being at home is a break.  It's in my blood so much, I do have a schedule for the kids, 3 days a week. 2 are just for fun.  This is the summers.  I sometimes feel like I do what SAHM do, just for 18 kids, then come home, do what SAHM moms do that have kids at school, etc..... Make sense?  I know that I would love it, thrive on it, etc.  It wasn't in the cards.  When Brad proposed, my Daddy said "You do realize he's not rich enough for your fantasties?"  He knew I wanted to stay home, have a bunch of babies, and a DH that could support us without worrying.  My answer was that you can't control who you fall in love with!
> 
> 
> I love it when we have tons of munchable veggies on hand.  That was my dinner last night.  I'll shoot you an email reampered Chef stuff.  I *think* I could just add your order to a show.  Normally the orders are shipped to the hostess from the company, but I KNOW I read SOMEWHERE in the last 2 days that out of town orders are just sent to the person directly.
> 
> 
> Brad had to have a cortisone shot for his PF before our first WDW trip.  2 in fact.  He said it was undescribable pain, but then he wanted to kiss the dr. it felt so much better immediately afterwards.
> 
> 
> Hugs to you.  That sounds like sooo much to deal with.  No advice, we're hear if you need us!
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the sweetest, and truest, things I have ever heard!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reminder.  I am not a huge breakfast person.  At WDW, I love it.  Otherwise, a Kashi bar or Fiber One bar and a glass of milk do me just fine.  I do eat some veggies or a cheese stick around 10:00 w/ my class' morning snack!
> 
> 
> Being a mom is tough.  Really tough.  No matter how old your children are.
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone needs to give herself a break.  Sounds like someone has been killing us with the workouts.  Sounds like a good's night sleep or 4 might help!
> 
> 
> DH and I have a pipe dream of attending culinary school, and opening a catering business or restaurant .
> 
> 
> The Vibram Five Fingers ones?  They make my toes itch just looking at them!
> 
> 
> That's awesome!  I have my yearly bloodwork done tomorrow.  It would stink to lose 66 pounds and my numbers be worse!  I wouldn't be surprised if my bp is up, though.  Never worry about posting something that seems trivial to you.  For me, it helps me get my mind off my problems!
> 
> 
> That's great!
> 
> 
> That sounds great!  DH had looked into a company that sells solar panels.  He's trying to talk AK into going into some kind of environmental research field, you know, in 7 years when she goes to college.  I bet there is a lot of opportunity waiting for you!
> 
> Off to be productive some more!  So far 3 home shows and 1 catalogue show booked.  Now, just to learn what to do to make them successful enough to get what I need in the first 30 days!!! Half of this week's homework is done.  Laundry and dishes SORTA under control.  Kids playing nicely.  DH still at work!.  Second 12 hour day for him this week!@  Of course, he'll be DONE when he gets home, but in a good way!
> 
> Night everyone!
> Taryn



You've done great getting so many things set up already 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Just wanted to stop in to say hi.  I am not having a very good and am actually very down.  I will lists the negatives and then remind myself of some positives and hopefully tomorrow I can get back on here as happy as a clam.
> 
> 1. (Negative) My boss came to see me today.  Good news is I got the promotion to be the practice manager effective yesterday.  Bad news is I only got a 57 cent raise.  I cant even explain to you the disappointment I have.  I put so much into this job and have so much responsibility and I am just amazed by this.  I really do think my boss is a great guy and has great ideas.  He has only been in the position 1 year and is working on putting together a better compensation package for managers for our network.  Apparently whoever was in the position before never did any of this and the current managers have not gotten a raise in 3 years.
> 
> 1. (Positive) I am heading in the right direction being 31 and already becoming a manager.  There is a lot of room for growth in my organization and I feel at least I am moving ahead even if financially right now it is lacking.  I am happy to have a job and have gotten some kind of increase rather than nothing.
> 
> 2. (negative) Financial worries.....this is probably because my hopes of a big increase were deflated today.  I too like others have CC debt along with some personal loans that we had taken out.  It was all bad decisions and now I am trying to dig out of it.
> 
> 2. (positive) In 3-4 years my loans including the car loan, and 1 cc will be paid off.  Once my kids no longer need childcare or after school care I will be saving 900$/mth.  That might take awhile but it will be a positive at some point.
> 
> 3. (negative) I have now been stuck between 183 and 185lbs for weeks now.  I just cant seem to focus!!!!
> 
> 3. (positive) Due to my anxiety today I really didnt eat much. No really I have come so far that I am going to say that Im in a rut, I will get out of that rut, and I will start loosing again.  I still have my 30lb clippie too!!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening everyone.  I really hate to be a debbie downer.  I feel better already.  Thanks for being here for me.
> 
> Sorry I didnt comment tonight but congrats to those who deserve it, and  to those who need them.



I so totally understand what you are going through.  That was me last week when I was offered a good job with crappy pay and benefits.  To take or not to take.  I had the advantage of being able to turn down the job, but you're already doing it so you are at their mercy   For me it is better hours and $3.50/hr more to start.  Now I want to do exactly what you want to do, pay down debt


----------



## my3princes

Breakfast:  I have the same thing everyday.  An Arnold's Sandwich Thin, toasted and skim coated with Low Fat PB and Fluff.  It fills me and holds me over until lunch.


Wednesday QOTD:  We've done all of the really good relevant questions before, so I'm going for an easy peasy one.  What is your favorite color.

Mine used to be blue, but over the last year it has become Purple.  I've learned that purple really makes my eyes pop and looks good with my complextion.  I always have people make positive comments when I wear purple and purple makes me happy.


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> Connie--I was Jessie last year for Halloween and Mike was Woody. I made the costumes and I thought they were cute. If you give me until tomorrow I will post some ideas. It was pretty easy.



Cool! I'll be watching for those. Thanks!



flipflopmom said:


> I'll shoot you an email reampered Chef stuff.  I *think* I could just add your order to a show.  Normally the orders are shipped to the hostess from the company, but I KNOW I read SOMEWHERE in the last 2 days that out of town orders are just sent to the person directly.



I'll PM that email address. 



Dreamer24 said:


> It's been a bad first half of the week for me and I'm worried it's only going to get worse.  It's been a stressful work week and I've been eating crap and not exercising.  My both is this weekend and I am worried that means meals out and no exercise.  No more eating tonight and I need to get myself moving tomorrow.  I have my meals planned out, a set time for the gym and I will check in at least twice on the thread tomorrow.



Sounds like you've got a handle on it! 



tggrrstarr said:


> Well I had my doctor's appointment today for my knee.  No more P90x or C25k for me for a while.  He thinks my kneecap has fluid in it or something, I have a prescription for ibuprofin for a few days and he gave me the ok to continue my walking, thank God!  Got a few xrays done so we will see if they give any further information.  He told me to focus on upper body routines for a while, I can use a few of the p90x dvd's for that.  As long as I don't injure it worse before my WDW trip!
> I only ended up skipping two days of walking due to my knee, and I somehow managed to lose a pound between the two days!  I took a two mile walk today after my appointment with very little discomfort, so hopefully it will stay like this.



I'm glad you were able to see the doc and you're on the mend. 



cclovesdis said:


> Today was a good day. I still need to drink some more water. I am going to try something different for meals tomorrow. I think that I need to "surprise" my body a bit and do a day of low-carb.



A change sounds like a good idea.



cclovesdis said:


> Its so funny that you posted this. I often have baby carrots for lunch. Mine were horrible and I just bought them. How were yours?



They were good. And I'm glad because if they were lousy I may have kept looking for something else to munch. Sometimes I just need to crunch something, ya know?



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Just wanted to stop in to say hi.  I am not having a very good and am actually very down.  I will lists the negatives and then remind myself of some positives and hopefully tomorrow I can get back on here as happy as a clam.



Look at you with all your positives to counter the negatives!! Yeah, I'd be fairly put out with that "raise" too, but hopefully they'll get that straightened out soon. Hang in there, Lindsay!



cruisindisney said:


> Yes I have the vibram five fingers. I have been avoiding big rocks, so I don't know what it will feel like yet.  They are hard to put on, but really make a difference for my feet.  I think you either love them or hate them.  I bought them on ebay for half.  The lady selling them didn't like them.
> 
> I'm not pushing it on the c25k.  I'm steady at 30 minutes right now, just working on consistency and then I'll start adding on.  My friend wants to do the half marathon at WDW in 2012, so I have more than a year to get to that point.



I just don't know about those shoes. I'd have to try it to believe it.

If you're getting your 5k in 30 minutes, you're doing FINE!  Way to go!


----------



## Connie96

Today's reality:
Breakfast - cereal, milk, almonds
Morning break - 1 mile walk
Lunch - mom couldn't meet me so I met DH at Arby's - Roast Chicken Ranch sandwich, side salad and ONE tiny curly fry
Quitting time - lunchables
Workout - Ran 5.33 miles; oikos, berries, walnuts

Tomorrow's plan:
Breakfast - peanut butter on toast
Morning break - 1 mile walk; donate blood
Lunch - meet mom some place
Afternoon break - oikos, berries, walnuts
Dinner - again, not sure but need "substantial" after giving blood
No workout

(I'll do some cooking this weekend so that I won't have so many  plans next week!)

Nighty night!


----------



## Cupcaker

QOTD: I love Tiana.  I especially like the quote from Tianas dad to her: Yes, you wish and you dream with all your little heart. But you remember, Tiana, that old star can only take you part of the way.  I can relate to that a lot.

Todays feeling: fat.  I have no real clothes that fit my body size.  I actually went from a size 18 to size 8.  Due to time and money, I do not have size 8 clothes.  I think its just the memory of wearing the old/big clothes makes me feel fat.  My perception of myself also makes me feel like I have not lost enough weight. But this is probably a result of wearing clothes that are too big for me.  I am 6 pounds away from my goal weight, and Im afraid those six pounds will not make me feel skinny.  Of course I definitely feel healthier.  These feelings are just so weird because yesterday I was feeling skinny.  Weird.  Anyways thats my rant of the day. 

Got more stuff done today.  I am aiming to get lots of stuff done this week.  Hopefully if I crank it all now, the stress will decrease.  So the strategy is for high stress now instead of prolonged stress.  The goal is not to crack!

Deb-  thats so great you are able to do that kind of work.  Im sure it comes in handy for many things. And CONGRATULATIONS on the job!!!

Cam-  Thanks for the details about freezing food.  I have never attempted to do it.  I havent even froze bread.  Im just so scared its not going to taste the same.  But now I know it will 

The one thing I do is get those little snack size Ziplocs and portion out my snacks.  Maybe that can help your snack time?

Shawn-  Yay for the pounds almost disappearing.  Im sure the one pound will follow soon.

Lisa- I dont know much about PF but I hope it goes away soon.  You are doing great with everything!

Susan- great job on the run.  I have seen those barefoot shoes and they seem pretty interesting.  I even saw someone wearing them at WDW.  Glad the concert was a blast.

Connie- Great idea. Post away!

50sjayne- sorry about the situation youre in.  Hope youre able to find what you truly want for yourself.

Rose- sorry to hear about your son. But I think what you have instilled in him will get him through this and finish college.

Dani-  Hope the second half of the week is better.

Kelli- Glad to hear that you can still do your walking.  Take it slow.

Lindsay-  I think its great how you can look at the positive too.  I think number 1 positive is a very good positive.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats 50sjayne & Rose&Mike!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------57!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 13
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 3
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 6
Excused------------------------- 4
weigh ins----------------------- 30
gains---------------------------- 6
maintains------------------------ 3
losses-------------------------- 21
new or returning members -------- 1


*Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 6!*
This weeks group loss = 14.1 pounds!  
Average percentage of weight lost 0.35 % 
Total group weight loss so far 243.7 pounds!  
So close to 250lb! 
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
(30+3+4)/ 67 = 55%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST *!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 6 Superstars!!* 
#10- 0.67% - tggrrstarr 
#9- 0.87% - Cupcaker 
#8- 0.93% - disneymom2one 
#7- 0.96% - Dreamer24  
#6- 0.98% - TIE SettingSail & CrystalS 
#5- 1.01% - KristiMc 
#4- 1.09% - cherry-pops 
#3- 1.51% - carmiedog 
#2- 1.61% - MickeyMagic
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 6 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 2.40% - tigger813  

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * tigger813 *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 6 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 40% complete. 
aamomma	20.0
boltfan	20.0
carmiedog	5.8
Chicogirl	70.0
corinnak	61.5
crabbygal902	0.0
Cupcaker	43.8
disneymom2one	73.4
Dreamer24	19.4
dvccruiser76	54.5
flipflopmom	33.3
goldcupmom	25.0
jbm02	50.0
JOANNEL	35.0
keenercam	20.0
liesel	36.7
lisah0711	36.7
lovedvc	12.0
MacG	17.5
MickeyMagic	39.2
mikamah	26.7
mommyof2Pirates	11.0
momof2gr8kids	20.0
my3princes	17.1
NC_Tink	21.9
pinkle	12.5
SettingSail	53.3
tggrrstarr	32.2
tigger813	50.5
tiki23	2.8
Worfiedoodles	13.3

_ 
DON'T eat when you are tired! You lose control when you are tired and hungry. Have a cup of tea and go to bed hungry... it won't kill you!!

ALWAYS have healthy choices in the house.... it makes life SO MUCH EASIER.

KNOW now that you will have to exercise pretty much every day for the rest of your life. Learn to love it... or at least tolerate it.

NOTHING.... ABSOLUTELY NOTHING tastes as good as thin feels!!! That is NOT just hearsay.... I can say it from true life experience!

Embrace this new interest in nutrition, health, and exercise... it will benefit you and everyone around you.

Love yourself... not matter what the scale says.
By pjlla

_


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good news is I got the promotion to be the practice manager effective yesterday.  Bad news is I only got a 57 cent raise.  I cant even explain to you the disappointment I have.
> I am happy to have a job and have gotten some kind of increase rather than nothing.  I too like others have CC debt along with some personal loans that we had taken out.  In 3-4 years my loans including the car loan, and 1 cc will be paid off.  Once my kids no longer need childcare or after school care I will be saving 900$/mth.  3. (negative) I have now been stuck between 183 and 185lbs for weeks now.  I just cant seem to focus!!!!



Lindsay, that completely, utterly, and totally stinks!!!  I am so sorry.  You know I feel you.  We haven't gotten a raise for 3-4 years, and our insurance keeps going up, so it's actually like a pay cut.  Like you, I know that in 3 years we'll have about 4 loans paid off, I'll be making a "little" more each month with my Master's Degree, and no childcare expenses.  Sophie's preschool is NOTHING compared to yours, though.  But by that time, AK will be 15, so college will be looming, we'll need a new car, etc.  I am taking it one day at a time right now.  What can I do today to help our finances kinda thinking.  That stuck feeling, BTDT, too!   to you!  Maybe our economy will turn around for all of us.  



cruisindisney said:


> Yes I have the vibram five fingers. I have been avoiding big rocks, so I don't know what it will feel like yet.  They are hard to put on, but really make a difference for my feet.


That's awesome!  I've heard about the love/hate thing, too!



my3princes said:


> Mine used to be blue, but over the last year it has become Purple.  I've learned that purple really makes my eyes pop and looks good with my complextion.  I always have people make positive comments when I wear purple and purple makes me happy.


Cindy's castle trim blue!  It's the color of my girls' eyes, too, and it makes me happy and calm.  Just wish it wasn't so close to UNC colored!!!



Connie96 said:


> I'll PM that email address.


Thanks!



Connie96 said:


> Tomorrow's plan:
> Breakfast - peanut butter on toast
> Morning break - 1 mile walk; donate blood
> Lunch - meet mom some place
> Afternoon break - oikos, berries, walnuts
> Dinner - again, not sure but need "substantial" after giving blood
> No workout


I tried donating blood once, and passed out!  Good for you for helping out.  Don't know if I shared this before, but Daddy only had one kidney from 1965 on.  His other was knicked during surgery to remove kidney stones, Dr. didn't catch it, he had a bleeding disorder and lost a lot of blood. They told mom he would never live to come home.  She had 2 boys under 5 at the time.  He had a rare blood type with a rare antibody, and they only had one match in the entire US.  A police officer from NY.  He kept Daddy alive during that time! Otherwise, I never would have been here. So thank you.



Cupcaker said:


> QOTD: I love Tiana.  I especially like the quote from Tianas dad to her: Yes, you wish and you dream with all your little heart. But you remember, Tiana, that old star can only take you part of the way.  I can relate to that a lot. Todays feeling: fat.  I have no real clothes that fit my body size.  I actually went from a size 18 to size 8.  Due to time and money, I do not have size 8 clothes.  I think its just the memory of wearing the old/big clothes makes me feel fat.  My perception of myself also makes me feel like I have not lost enough weight. But this is probably a result of wearing clothes that are too big for me.  I am 6 pounds away from my goal weight, and Im afraid those six pounds will not make me feel skinny.


I totally know what you mean.  In fact, when I do wear clothes that fit, I feel like I look ....suggestive.  I've worn baggy stuff for so long, it's a weird feeling.  Thank goodness Mom has some clothes that fit me, however, they are still a size or 2 too big.  I LOVE TIANA!!!!!!!!!!   Body distortion stinks!!!  



Dreamer24 said:


> It's been a bad first half of the week for me and I'm worried it's only going to get worse.  It's been a stressful work week and I've been eating crap and not exercising.


 for a better day!



tggrrstarr said:


> Well I had my doctor's appointment today for my knee.  No more P90x or C25k for me for a while.  He thinks my kneecap has fluid in it or something, I have a prescription for ibuprofin for a few days and he gave me the ok to continue my walking, thank God!  Got a few xrays done so we will see if they give any further information.


Be careful!  You definitely want it healed before WDW!!!!!  



cclovesdis said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I already have something picked out actually.


You guys are great!

Congrats to Tracey, all the top 10!!!!  Way to go!!!!!  I read the challenge is 40% over.  What do we each need to do to make our goals?  I see some are on target on that list, and even over!  GREAT JOB!!!!!


I have 7 minutes.   Busy, busy day.  I am actually going to a conference tonight for work with 3 other teachers.  Should be fun, and the school system is paying for everything!  I probably won't get to check in again until tomorrow night, so don't stress over me!   I love the girls I am going with, dinner tonight should be fun.  Don't know what we are having yet, but.... I don't care.  I'm not worrying about it tonight.  Is that a bad attitude?  Probably!  I've eaten veggies for lunches and dinners all week.  I am just in the mood.  Even though they'll reimburse me, I have to pay for my meal, so not too far out there!  We'll walk to dinner and back from the hotel, so that's my exercise for the day.

Just cruising along.  Trying to keep up with "mental boxes".  Do what you can for the moment, and don't think about the other stuff.  What do I need to be doing RIGHT NOW to take control and be productive, healthy, and make someone happy?  Otherwise, it all takes over and I can't focus on anything!

I'll get to find out my body fat analysis this am.  Hoping I'm not too disappointed.  

Time's up!  If I don't get a chance to get back on before we leave this afternoon, have a good day today and tomorrow.  It's finally Wednesday!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

YEAH ME!!!! I'm the BL!!!!! It's taken me a long time to get back up there!!!!

Taking my daughter to the wellness center for a shake and I will go later this morning with a friend. At least I hope she's coming. If not, I'll get a walk in later anyways!

TTFN


----------



## KristiMc

tigger813 said:


> yeah me!!!! I'm the bl!!!!! It's taken me a long time to get back up there!!!!
> 
> Taking my daughter to the wellness center for a shake and i will go later this morning with a friend. At least i hope she's coming. If not, i'll get a walk in later anyways!
> 
> Ttfn



congrats!!!


----------



## tigger813

Tigger is under the weather or starting to be. Got a sore throat and headache last night and woke up feeling the same way but with an added bonus of being stuffy. I did do my cardio/sculpting workout this morning despite that. Headache subsided a bit but it's the congestion that's the issue.

Almost time to go to the bus stop. It's really cold out this morning which doesn't help my cold any. Both girls are coughy and stuffy as well. We're supposed to go to a Halloween party on Saturday so hopefully we will be feeling better. 

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congratulations Tracey!!!!! And all the other losers!

Taryn--if you end up doing an online party send me a pm.

Jessie and Woody costume ideas:

I sew, but tried to give suggestions for what to do if you don't.

Hats--I bought a cheap straw hat from a costume store and put a couple of coats of high gloss craft paint on them, then used shiny white cording and with a big needle laced it around the outside of the hat. I put sequinned trim around the hat band area. For Woody I found leather cording.

Vest--for woody's vest I found cow print and sewed a simple vest. I'm stuck on what to do for a vest if you don't sew. For his shirt we got a yellow t shirt and a red fabric marker and lined the stripes. For buttons I found wooden circles at Michael's and painted them.

Jessie--for chaps I used the cow print and and sewed white fringe on them that I found at Joanne fabric. I used safety pins to attach them to my jeans. If you don't sew, you could probably glue the trim on. I sewed a lining in my chaps, but if you don't sew there's this stuff called wonderunder which you could use to iron the cow print fabric to felt or something stiffer.  I used a white shirt and cut out of yellow fabric an overlay for the top of the shirt. I lined it, but you wouldn't necessarily have to. You could cut it out of felt. I hotglued sequinned trim to the yellow fabric. And used the same yellow fabric to make cuffs. Again, I sewed, but you could probably do the same thing with felt. I also glued red sequined trim to the cuffs. 

For the buttons that I painted I bought pin backings at Michaels and glued them on. I had buttons for Jessie as well, but didn't use them. Hope this helps. It was really fun. We went to MNSSHP in our costumes last year and had people stop us to take our picture and lots of cast members tell us how great we looked. Let me know if something doesn't make sense. 

Mike and I went out last night. I had fries and beer, so I was happy. DS called at some point to tell me he was doing better, but I can't remember what else he said, between the beer and being exhausted I was just out of it. I sent him an article about ADD and coping mechanisms. I still don't think he has ADD--but I think he has some of the symptoms, and all of the suggestions are useful irregardless. I read through the whole do you have these symptoms, and based on what I know about him and what he tells me, I just can't even come close to coming up with enough. I think this was all just some growing pains, and he messed up and wants a do over, and realized yesterday he wasn't going to get one this semester. Even though he was starting to get back on track, he was still getting grades back from when he wasn't. So he over reacted and got very upset. I am glad we got in touch with the person at the university, because he said she told him the same things that I did. And now she knows to kind of keep an eye on him.

We were going to run a race in November, but we might drive down and visit DS instead. We'll see how it goes. I am absolutely exhausted. For a couple of hours when his phone was off I was a mess. It turns out it was dead and he was in class, so that was good. I am off today, and I think I am going to do nothing, take a nap or two. I might even skip another workout. I just need to not use all this excitement as an excuse to eat really crappy, which is what I want to do. 

Ok, I woke up at 5:30 when Mike got up. I think I am going to go back to bed. Thanks for all the hugs. Have a good day.


----------



## jennz

Hi cc!

Congrats Tigger on BL - you're right, it's been a while - glad you're back!

I really don't want to work out today but will do it...I started a new series yesterday, Slim in 6.  I can do this for 6 weeks.  That's what I keep telling myself.  

DH had a potentially bad meeting about his job this morning, waiting to hear from him about that...I need to clean or exercise right now to get some of this stress out!


----------



## Dreamer24

Congrats to Tigger for being the biggest loser!

I'm excited to have made the list again.  I know I won't be on it next time but its a nice reminder that when I work hard to stay on track all week, I can do it.  Today will be a good day.  One day at a time!

Also, congrats to all of you who are at, near or above 40% of your personal goal!

Thanks Jen and Pam for this quote:
NOTHING.... ABSOLUTELY NOTHING tastes as good as thin feels!!! That is NOT just hearsay.... I can say it from true life experience!
I will keep that in my head all day!

Today is a busy day. 

I haven't kept up much but there was one QOTD that really jumped out at me.  If I had a vow renewal coming up and I were back at my goal weight, I would wear exactly the same dress I wore 1.5 years ago!








CC, I'm sure I missed an update somewhere but how is your foot doing?


----------



## keenercam

Just a quick "good morning".  I am working from home for a couple of hours while some work is being done in our kitchen but I had to check in here.

Congratulations to all of our losers and maintainers.  Awesome job, everyone!!!  And congratulations to everyone who reported in this week.  Regardless of how we are doing, I really believe the first step toward success is showing up.  

As for me, I measured my chips last night and counted the points. Dinner was a delicious WW mini cheeseburger, a serving of fat free chips, and a bowl of steamed veggies.  Delicious!  For dessert, I made a single serving no pudge brownie; I used Dannon light & fit cherry yogurt and it reminded me of a chocolate covered cherry.  Warm brownie with some cool whip light -- delicious!  

Now, I have to be good today since tonight is my business dinner.  I will probably get to meet Mike Farrell who is the keynote speaker.  He is known as one of Hollywood's most prominent activists, though I don't know much about his efforts.  It will be very interesting.

Hugs, all! Have a great day!

ETA:  Dreamer24 -- You were a stunning bride!  You look so happy!


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

Today's excitement is that I have a dentist appt. But, thanks to our Healthy Habits, I've been flossing. 

I'll also spend some time studying. The week before Thanksgiving is getting closer and closer. Today my goal is to finish the chapter on exponents. It's amazing how little I remember from junior high. But, I know all this studying will pay off. I need to go to the library soon and pick up some books on U.S. History as well.

My Dis time is almost up (thanks Taryn!) so here's to a day free from the "poof" fairy. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> 1. (Positive) I am heading in the right direction being 31 and already becoming a manager.  There is a lot of room for growth in my organization and I feel at least I am moving ahead even if financially right now it is lacking.  I am happy to have a job and have gotten some kind of increase rather than nothing.



 This positive is huge!  Im optimistic your higher-up will be able to do something. How are you doing this morning? 



cruisindisney said:


> Yes I have the vibram five fingers. I have been avoiding big rocks, so I don't know what it will feel like yet.  They are hard to put on, but really make a difference for my feet.  I think you either love them or hate them.  I bought them on ebay for half.  The lady selling them didn't like them.
> 
> I'm not pushing it on the c25k.  I'm steady at 30 minutes right now, just working on consistency and then I'll start adding on.  My friend wants to do the half marathon at WDW in 2012, so I have more than a year to get to that point.



Those shoes sound worth trying for me as I am awful even walking on pavement, etc. I am a treadmill exerciser. 

FWIW, Im a worrier. Someone, maybe Taryn or Rose, mentioned that you really should follow the program to a T, because pushing yourself too much could be problematic. Glad you are doing so well! 



my3princes said:


> Wednesday QOTD:  We've done all of the really good relevant questions before, so I'm going for an easy peasy one.  What is your favorite color.



Blue looks good on me as does pink scared1 and red.



Connie96 said:


> A change sounds like a good idea.
> 
> They were good. And I'm glad because if they were lousy I may have kept looking for something else to munch. Sometimes I just need to crunch something, ya know?



Thanks! ITA with you on the crunch need. These were just off. So glad yours were better! 

 Nice job yesterday!  on the run! Thank you for giving blood! 



Cupcaker said:


> Todays feeling: fat.  I have no real clothes that fit my body size.  I actually went from a size 18 to size 8.  Due to time and money, I do not have size 8 clothes.  I think its just the memory of wearing the old/big clothes makes me feel fat.  My perception of myself also makes me feel like I have not lost enough weight. But this is probably a result of wearing clothes that are too big for me.  I am 6 pounds away from my goal weight, and Im afraid those six pounds will not make me feel skinny.  Of course I definitely feel healthier.  These feelings are just so weird because yesterday I was feeling skinny.  Weird.  Anyways thats my rant of the day.



 I am in need of new clothes too. And, I understand. I feel guilty asking my parents to pay for them, though. I know they could, but I still feel guilty. I also think this years styles arent helping. Things seem to be either very fitted or very loose. You are doing so, so well, amazingly well! I know you will reach your goal weight. If there is one thing I have figured out about you, it is that you are very dedicated and when you set your mind to something, you achieve it! 



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 6 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.67% - tggrrstarr
> #9- 0.87% - Cupcaker
> #8- 0.93% - disneymom2one
> #7- 0.96% - Dreamer24
> #6- 0.98% - TIE SettingSail & CrystalS
> #5- 1.01% - KristiMc
> #4- 1.09% - cherry-pops
> #3- 1.51% - carmiedog
> #2- 1.61% - MickeyMagic
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 6 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.40% - tigger813



Congrats to all our Biggest Losers and especially Tracey! 

*Taryn*: Insurance is so necessary, but is definitely increasing. There have been some really heated threads on other Dis forums about this topic. Theres also another one about how teachers make $80K/year and dont pay for insurance and only work x hours, etc. Yeah, okay. Ill refrain from commenting on any of those threads. 

Not that you arent aware of this I am sure, but dont rule out a community college. I know AK is very smart and could go to her dream school, but they are becoming very common and even popular. The price is great and the education is on par with many competitive colleges/universities. In CT, there is a program where you can go to a community college and graduate and all of your credits transfer to one of the state universities and at least one of the private colleges. I actually took 3 classes at 2 different CT community colleges in order to help guarantee that I would graduate from undergrad in 4 years (2 certifications = lots of requirements) and I found the support my professors offered us to be amazing! The professors are used to accommodations under ADA and the tutoring centers have long hours, etc. Just make sure that your DDs know they have to go on to an undergrad program immediately after graduation with an A.A. or A.S. Two of my cousins are in the process of getting their post-secondary education this way and so far it is really working well for them. My oldest cousin did something similar, but she went to a college that offers Associates, Bachelors, and Masters. She earned all 3, with the 1st 2 being in 4 years. She also gave me some of the best advice ever: No one can take away your degree. 

Just food for thought in todays economy as well as how difficult it can be to get into a 4-year college/university these days. Even almost 10 years ago, when I was applying, I wasnt guaranteed a spot at UCONN and I had decent SAT scores, was in the top 25% of my class (in one of the best school districts in the state), and taking college prep and 1 Honors class. Now, with my SAT score and high school grades, I wouldnt even bother applying to UCONN. There isnt a chance Id get in. You need at least a 1200 on the math and verbal portions of the SAT and close to straight As in at least college prep classes. 

And, on a lighter note, enjoy yourself tonight! 

*Tracey*: Hope you feel better soon! 

*Rose*: You are a very creative!  Hope today is a good day! 

*jennz*: Ive heard good things about Slim in 6.  Hope DHs meeting doesnt bring bad news.


----------



## jennz

Dreamer - GORGEOUS dress!!!  You are beautiful!  

Cam - missed replying but I love that your dd thinks you are not at all link Tink.  

cc - thanks!  So far so good...dh's meeting was "better than expected."  I did my workout...next is a walk with the dogs and daughter later today.


----------



## keenercam

CC -- good luck with the studying.  I know you'll do great on those exams.  Can't wait to hear about your training next week.

jennz - so glad your husband's meeting was better than expected. Those work meetings can be scary.

Well, one of the workmen showed up at about 8:30 and he removed the cooktop and the drawer under it.  But the granite guy hasn't arrived yet and may not until about 10:45.  That is so annoying.  Thank God my firm has a remote server so I can work from here, but I know I'd be much more productive at my office desk.  Oh,and I haven't had breakfast yet just because it is kind of awkward with someone here, KWIM?


----------



## Octoberbride03

Good morning everybody 

At least I hope it is.  Checking in on my last day off for the week.  Have my colposcopy scheduled for Fri. after work.  Hopefully I won't have to wait long for the results. I would really like to start planning my cruise for next Oct. and not major medical treatment which will mean postponing it. I'm trying to be positive about it as I usually am a positive person, but its just kind of easier to throw myself in a tailspin instead of expecting everything to be fine and going off the deep end later KWIM.

CC: good luck at the dentist. that is something I haven't done since my last post wisdom teeth removal visit.  I keep thinking I should go back, but have yet to do anything about it   I've been flossing though

Cam:  Have fun at your dinner tonight.  NOT a fan of Mike's activism.  I know a couple of his causes and lets just say if I were a cop I would not want to be in the same room.  

Taryn:  Do you have a website with the PC?  I really need a utensil crock and can't find a decent 1 anywhere.  Its driving me crazy.  

And we'll finish up with am odd note for the moment before I go get some waffles.  Was checking my email while deciding how to reply and got 1 from my parish which is organizing a crafts fair in Dec.  I sell AVON in my off hours(not that I do well, but that's another story).  Apparently, someone has submitted my name for the fair because the email stated they already have an AVON rep and that only 1 will be allowed.  They are sure I think this is fair.

Absolutely, its fair.  Its also fair to send me the name of whoever applied on my behalf so I can kick their but.  Who does this?  Honestly, if we're going to submit my name we had better start buying from me, cause I guarantee you whoever submitted it hasn't bought a thing from me.  

Ok rant over.  

Have a good day everybody


----------



## pjlla

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Pam if we could merge ourselves together we would be one awesome on plan person.  I am doing so well keeping up with the exercise routine but am having so much trouble with counting points and eating well.  So together we would make a good team.



Wish we could!!



flipflopmom said:


> Not a lot to say, but I promised a nighttime check in.  Brad and AK not home yet.  Did some Pampered chef reading.
> 
> Finances going from bad to worse.  I have GOT to make this pampered chef do well, and QUICK!



Just a thought, but do you have anything you could consign or sell on Craigslist or such?  That could bring in some quick cash to tide you over.  

Do you have any money outstanding that you could get your hands on?  A few years ago we decided to plan a last minute trip and needed some cash.  I quickly filled out every rebate form that I had sitting around, sent in a few invoices to places that owed me money (like church... needed payback for expenses from VBS), dug in the couch cushions and cashed in the change, returned bottles for the deposit, doubled my coupon effort, etc.  Then we  ate from the pantry as much as humanly possible... only shopped for the absolute essentials for a few weeks... and managed to come up with a few hundred dollars we wouldn't have had otherwise. Just some thoughts here....I hope things turn around for you quickly.



my3princes said:


> I guess no one had time to work on the QOTD today.  I know that it was an odd question, but there was, is a method to my madness.  I was hoping that when people started browsing gowns it might motivate them to fit into the perfect dress.  I totally understand not having time do work on it though.
> 
> QOTD for Tuesday:  Who is your favorite Disney Character and Why.
> 
> My favorite is Tinkerbell.  She has blonde hair like me and is fun with a fiery temper.  She is also is mechanically inclined just like me



Hard to say.... Ariel comes to mind first cause I love her... not sure why.  My Disney "Gemini" mug says I am like Stitch, but I disagree.  And I love Jiminy's positive message and spirit.  But Mickey is my main man!!



lisah0711 said:


> I'm jumping on the one day at a time bandwagon.  My PF is flaring up again and my whole left leg is uncomfortable from the hip downward.  Yesterday I worked out with my trainer and did a workout called "Gravity" which is a system like Nautilus with a slant board and various exercises.  Having my leg hurt makes me very nervous with the Princess training about to start.  Coupled with a hard workout, eating lunch too late in the day before the workout out and feeling sick, I ended up crying on the way home and having to lie down for awhile when I got home.   I just feel very discouraged and that I am not strong enough to reach my goals of running the Princess.  This is in spite of losing 4 inches with WIN! and being totally on track with my weight loss.  So I am going to take it easy exercise wise for the next few days and see if I can get to feeling a little stronger and better about things.
> 
> Have a great day all!



I'm so sorry that the PF is bothering you and making you feel so down!  I think it is just "race anxiety" talking!  You are STRONG and you can DO IT!!  Take care of yourself and that PF and I'm sure you will feel better soon (both mentally and physically!).  

I was just talking with DD this morning about the MENTAL part of being an athlete (coincidental!!).  I told her that ALL GREAT ATHLETES (meaning Michael Phelps, of course... who else? ) have trainers/coaches/therapists who help them conquer the MENTAL aspects of their sports.  DD was talking about being psyched out at her meet last night when they had a "take your mark" call changed to a "stand please" call... and it really threw her off.  Thankfully the timer at her lane reminded her to take a deep breath and relax before the "take your mark" call came again and I'm sure that helped her.  But she shouldn't need others to remind her of that.  

Lisa you are STRONG and POWERFUL and an ATHLETE.... sure, you have an injury right now that is throwing you for a loop.... but don't let it derail your thinking!  You are SO capable of running the Princess half... and you have plenty of time to continue to train and get ready for it.  Try to find another form of exercise to keep you on track until the PF is cleared up... maybe a recumbent bike??  

I'll be your cheerleader.....okay?? 



liesel said:


> I haven't posted much lately because I've seen how much many of you are struggling with significant issues and my vents seem trivial in comparision.  This is a very strong group and I know you can all work through it!



Please try not to feel that way.  WHATEVER you are feeling or need to vent about is welcome to be discussed here.... no matter what the rest of us are feeling/talking about.  If it is bothering you enough to want to talk about it, then it is SIGNIFICANT!  Sometimes talking about someone else's problems/issues can help us identify/solve problems of our own!  So you may be helping someone without even realizing it if you want to talk about an issue... ANY ISSUE.  

Yes, we ARE a strong group!  And gettting stronger by the day!!  



my3princes said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!
> 
> Of the 3 jobs that I interviewed for this one seemed the best fit.  While it is all on the telephone, it is a stepping stone into an up and coming company.  I'm excited to see what this company will offer me down the road.  This is GroSolar.  I'm excited.  I will start on Nov. 1st.  That gives me a week and a half to finish some projects that I've started.



  That is SUPER!!!  I hope that this job works out to be just what you are looking for!  I'd love to hear more about the company... it sounds interesting.

And from one "home improvement girl" to another.... WTG on the closet!!!  I used to be much more ambitious (and have more time) to tackle projects like that... and it always impressed the heck out of other people.... but I always just looked at it like... "it needs to be tackled and I have the time".... so I did it!  The only thing I haven't ever really tried is plumbing (although I've installed a faucet or two).  



Rose&Mike said:


> Let me start by saying--no hugs needed, etc. Just need to share. My DS had a complete meltdown today. He called me twice before work and once at work around lunchtime. When he called at work he was talking about dropping out of school. Then his phone died--but I didn't know his phone died, I thought he had hung up. So after an hour Mike called someone we know who works at the school and had her check on him. He had emailed me, but I don't check email at work. Anyhow, just got done talking to him and he is still a mess, but doing a little better. This is just killing me, being so far away. I thought since freshman year was so easy, we were not going to have to do this, but this year has been hard. It's so hard to know if this is normal teenage stuff or something we should be more worried about. Anyhow, really no comments needed. I'm skipping my run tonight--I am so tired.



While I'm sure that you wanted to just go to DS and give him a big hug, I think YOU are the one that really needs the hug   No words of wisdom to offer... sorry.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Just wanted to stop in to say hi.  I am not having a very good and am actually very down.  I will lists the negatives and then remind myself of some positives and hopefully tomorrow I can get back on here as happy as a clam.
> 
> 1. (Negative) My boss came to see me today.  Good news is I got the promotion to be the practice manager effective yesterday.  Bad news is I only got a 57 cent raise.  I cant even explain to you the disappointment I have.  I put so much into this job and have so much responsibility and I am just amazed by this.  I really do think my boss is a great guy and has great ideas.  He has only been in the position 1 year and is working on putting together a better compensation package for managers for our network.  Apparently whoever was in the position before never did any of this and the current managers have not gotten a raise in 3 years.
> 
> 1. (Positive) I am heading in the right direction being 31 and already becoming a manager.  There is a lot of room for growth in my organization and I feel at least I am moving ahead even if financially right now it is lacking.  I am happy to have a job and have gotten some kind of increase rather than nothing.
> 
> 2. (negative) Financial worries.....this is probably because my hopes of a big increase were deflated today.  I too like others have CC debt along with some personal loans that we had taken out.  It was all bad decisions and now I am trying to dig out of it.
> 
> 2. (positive) In 3-4 years my loans including the car loan, and 1 cc will be paid off.  Once my kids no longer need childcare or after school care I will be saving 900$/mth.  That might take awhile but it will be a positive at some point.
> 
> 3. (negative) I have now been stuck between 183 and 185lbs for weeks now.  I just cant seem to focus!!!!
> 
> 3. (positive) Due to my anxiety today I really didnt eat much. No really I have come so far that I am going to say that Im in a rut, I will get out of that rut, and I will start loosing again.  I still have my 30lb clippie too!!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening everyone.  I really hate to be a debbie downer.  I feel better already.  Thanks for being here for me.:
> 
> Sorry I didnt comment tonight but congrats to those who deserve it, and  to those who need them.



Okay... I agree that the raise kind of stinks... especially since it sounds like a big move with more responsibility and you were expecting more.  But remember, with the stinky economy perhaps they weren't able to offer more without giving others an increase.  And if you stick with it, perhaps you will be rewarded in the future.  I took a job for only "ok" pay many years ago... but I worked my butt off for the first year and made huge strides in the department... and I was rewarded with a 17% increase at my first yearly review.  If I had only given lackluster effort to that job (because of the lackluster pay), I'm SURE that I wouldn't have received anywhere near that amount.  

At another time (shortly before the above mentioned job), I took a job that was really VERY below me (educationally, etc) and I felt degraded every day at that job.  And of course, I didn't NOT rise above it and give it my best anyhow.... I did lackluster work, called in sick frequently, and gave it minimal effort.  And, of course, it was finally suggested that perhaps I would be happier elsewhere.  Sadly, that company was on the verge of a large expansion and I'm SURE I would have been offered a much better job with better pay if I had only proven myself at that first position.  It always reminds me to tell my kids to DO THEIR BEST, no matter WHAT the job brings!  You never know what the future will hold!  

Anyhow.... glad you were able to also find some positive things to talk about. And hopefully the job will work out to be great! 



my3princes said:


> Wednesday QOTD:  We've done all of the really good relevant questions before, so I'm going for an easy peasy one.  What is your favorite color.
> 
> Mine used to be blue, but over the last year it has become Purple.  I've learned that purple really makes my eyes pop and looks good with my complextion.  I always have people make positive comments when I wear purple and purple makes me happy.



My favorite color makes me happy also!  *PINK*

It has been my favorite for many, many years (although in my teens it was tied with purple).  I was actually married in pink.... and I've never regretted that decision.  



Cupcaker said:


> Todays feeling: fat.  I have no real clothes that fit my body size.  I actually went from a size 18 to size 8.  Due to time and money, I do not have size 8 clothes.  I think its just the memory of wearing the old/big clothes makes me feel fat.  My perception of myself also makes me feel like I have not lost enough weight. But this is probably a result of wearing clothes that are too big for me.  I am 6 pounds away from my goal weight, and Im afraid those six pounds will not make me feel skinny.  Of course I definitely feel healthier.  These feelings are just so weird because yesterday I was feeling skinny.  Weird.  Anyways thats my rant of the day.



First of all... WOW on dropping 10 sizes!  And you NEED to get yourself some new clothes!  Not only to look better, but to FEEL better!  Think of the new clothes as "mental health medicine"!!  If money is tight right now, try the Goodwill or Salvation Army store or another thrift store.  I buy almost all of my clothes there... mostly because I am CHEAP!    But I also like "nice" clothes, but hate the prices in "real" stores.  I have many nice brand name clothes that came from GW.  Gap, Coldwater Creek, Liz Claiborne.  At my GW almost all of the clothes are $4.99... not always a GREAT bargain, but if you can find the half-price "tag color" of the day that helps.... plus I figure if the clothes were already worn and washed and still look good, then they will hold up well.  

If you aren't a frequent thrift shopper, here are a few tips..... check every pocket... sometimes they have cash! 

Check every zipper to be sure it works well... double check that every button is there.... but if it isn't and you still like the item, ask the store to give it to you for a discount.  

Check stress points for wear... waist buttonholes, pockets, hems, neck holes, knees, and elbows.  

TRY ON EVERYTHING... I currently have clothes that fit well that range in size from 10 to 8 petite to 3 average.

Shop for the basics at the thrift store and you can fill in around the edges with trendier pieces from "real" stores.  

Don't let a musty "thrift store" smell throw you off.... it will come out in the wash. 

If it says "dry clean only" you may be able to wash it in cold water any how.  And if it was cheap enough, it might be worth the gamble.   

Shop off season.... I bought a winter coat last month on a 90° day... it was about $12.99 and it is BEAUTIFUL!  Dark brown, Jones New York, and doesn't even look like it was ever worn!  I wasn't exactly shopping for a winter coat that day, but I KNOW I will get years of wear from it.  

You will definitely feel better and THINNER wearing clothes that fit properly!  Take it from someone who wore the same "fat" clothes even after losing almost 20 pounds... it felt SO GOOD to wear clothes that finally fit and looked good!  I held my head up proudly that day!!  You will too!



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 6 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.67% - tggrrstarr
> #9- 0.87% - Cupcaker
> #8- 0.93% - disneymom2one
> #7- 0.96% - Dreamer24
> #6- 0.98% - TIE SettingSail & CrystalS
> #5- 1.01% - KristiMc
> #4- 1.09% - cherry-pops
> #3- 1.51% - carmiedog
> #2- 1.61% - MickeyMagic
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 6 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.40% - tigger813


Congratulations to EVERYONE on the BL list this week!  And to everyone who isn't on the list, but is still TRYING!!! 

Special thanks to Shannon for continuing to find the time to do this for us, despite the craziness in her life right now!  I hope you are well Shannon!!



Dreamer24 said:


> Thanks Jen and Pam for this quote:
> NOTHING.... ABSOLUTELY NOTHING tastes as good as thin feels!!! That is NOT just hearsay.... I can say it from true life experience!
> I will keep that in my head all day!
> 
> Today is a busy day.
> 
> I haven't kept up much but there was one QOTD that really jumped out at me.  If I had a vow renewal coming up and I were back at my goal weight, I would wear exactly the same dress I wore 1.5 years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CC, I'm sure I missed an update somewhere but how is your foot doing?



That "thin" quote is a powerful one!  Thanks for the reminder.

Your photos are gorgeous... and it must feel good to know that you picked the "right" dress... confirmed by knowing you would wear it again all this time later.  I feel the same about mine.... although after almost 20 years, I'm afraid it would look very dated.



keenercam said:


> As for me, I measured my chips last night and counted the points. Dinner was a delicious WW mini cheeseburger, a serving of fat free chips, and a bowl of steamed veggies.  Delicious!  For dessert, I made a single serving no pudge brownie; I used Dannon light & fit cherry yogurt and it reminded me of a chocolate covered cherry.  Warm brownie with some cool whip light -- delicious!
> 
> Now, I have to be good today since tonight is my business dinner.  I will probably get to meet Mike Farrell who is the keynote speaker.  He is known as one of Hollywood's most prominent activists, though I don't know much about his efforts.  It will be very interesting.



Dinner sounds yummy!  Mike Farrell??? The guy from M*A*S*H??  What is he an activitist about?  



cclovesdis said:


> Morning!
> 
> Today's excitement is that I have a dentist appt. But, thanks to our Healthy Habits, I've been flossing.
> 
> Not that you arent aware of this I am sure, but dont rule out a community college. I know AK is very smart and could go to her dream school, but they are becoming very common and even popular. The price is great and the education is on par with many competitive colleges/universities. In CT, there is a program where you can go to a community college and graduate and all of your credits transfer to one of the state universities and at least one of the private colleges. I actually took 3 classes at 2 different CT community colleges in order to help guarantee that I would graduate from undergrad in 4 years (2 certifications = lots of requirements) and I found the support my professors offered us to be amazing! The professors are used to accommodations under ADA and the tutoring centers have long hours, etc. Just make sure that your DDs know they have to go on to an undergrad program immediately after graduation with an A.A. or A.S. Two of my cousins are in the process of getting their post-secondary education this way and so far it is really working well for them. My oldest cousin did something similar, but she went to a college that offers Associates, Bachelors, and Masters. She earned all 3, with the 1st 2 being in 4 years. She also gave me some of the best advice ever: No one can take away your degree.
> 
> Just food for thought in todays economy as well as how difficult it can be to get into a 4-year college/university these days. Even almost 10 years ago, when I was applying, I wasnt guaranteed a spot at UCONN and I had decent SAT scores, was in the top 25% of my class (in one of the best school districts in the state), and taking college prep and 1 Honors class. Now, with my SAT score and high school grades, I wouldnt even bother applying to UCONN. There isnt a chance Id get in. You need at least a 1200 on the math and verbal portions of the SAT and close to straight As in at least college prep classes.



I had a dentist appointment yesterday..... but they've given up on reminding me to floss!!   Hope you get the "no cavities" award today!!

Just REMINDING me about college and SAT scores etc makes me    DD just took the PSAT last week for the first time (she is a sophomore).  I'm not sure if I am more worried about her getting into a good school or PAYING FOR a good school!!    DD's boyfriend took the SATs as a 7th grader and again as an 8th grader.... and got a perfect score in math and a near perfect score on the other parts.  He (and his parents) attended a banquet last weekend for SAT high-scorers.... and he got something crazy like 6 awards!!  I'm so intimidated by people with brains like that! 



Well friends...

after reading to catch up and responding, I have now been sitting here (with a short break or two to do laundry) for 2 hours!!  I need to get moving!  

No big changes around here.  Still not exercising the way I should, but I will do SOMETHING today after I get off the computer.  Eating is still okay.  I did take a few minutes to read back in my food journals to see what I did when I was losing better.  My most recent good weight loss week was the week that I ate an ENTIRE individual pear and gorgonzola pizza from California Pizza Kitchen for lunch and then munched on some M&Ms on the car ride later that day.... and that was on a Tuesday..... I NEVER splurge mid-week!!  So it is giving me reason to think that perhaps things have come to a screeching halt on the scale because I'm not eating enough.  I have been feeling like I am eating all my Flex points on the weekends, but that was just a big "estimation" since I am not really sure about the points in many of the splurge things (like movie popcorn) and I don't  always measure when I am splurging.  So I've been spending my weekdays (Sunday-Thurs) eating just my daily points.... give or take a point or two per day.  I NEVER figure in my activities points (not that I've been earning any lately...).  So I'm trying to spread my Flex points out this week and really count them and use them THROUGHOUT the week.... and to make sure that I am TRULY using them ALL!  It is a hard change.... I am so used to eating so little... and it is hard to force myself to eat an extra point or two or three at the end of the day if I've only had 17-18 points that day.  It goes against everything I want to believe about weight loss.  But it is worth a try.... because what I was doing certainly wasn't working for me!!!  

That said, I need to continue to remind myself that I have lost a grand total of 85 pounds (give or take... depending on the day  ) and pretty much maintained that weight loss (within a 5 pound range) since early spring!  That is a big accomplishment (if I may say so myself) and I need to stop beating myself up because I'm not hitting that "magical" number I want on the scale!!  Weight loss and maintenance is such a mental mind game!!!

I've got this whole day off, other than DD's swim tonight.  And DH is gone for the day, so no distractions from him.  But now almost half of the day is gone and I haven't accomplished much, other than laundry and "talking" with friends!  It is time to get my butt moving (oh.... I did iron my clothes for my next two work days early this morning while I was waiting for DS to dress for school!).

I am working tomorrow and Friday and will be going to visit my parents over the weekend to celebrate my Dad's birthday.... so if you don't hear much from me, don't be alarmed.  

I'll try to hop on again later today!....................P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Maybe our economy will turn around for all of us.



Yes lets hope so.  It doesnt help that I am paying 3$ per gallon of gas either.  I know you drive alot too.  I do about 50-60 miles per day.  Its just insane.  Anyway I hope you enjoy yourself tonight with the girls.



Dreamer24 said:


> If I had a vow renewal coming up and I were back at my goal weight, I would wear exactly the same dress I wore 1.5 years ago!



you made an absolutely beautiful bride.  The dress was gorgeous!!!



jennz said:


> So far so good...dh's meeting was "better than expected."  I did my workout...next is a walk with the dogs and daughter later today.



Jennz I am so happy to hear everything went ok.  


I am feeling much better today.  Thanks for all the support it really helped.  I have been working at the same office for 14 years and I have always given 110%  I will continue to do the same.  Its not in my blood to do anything different.  I am hoping at some point it pays off.

I also saw the scale go down today.1.4 to be exact....now I just have to keep it there or lower until friday and then not gain it back over the weekend.  Its my turn to coach starting friday so I am hoping that I can follow in others footsteps of loosing big during my coaching week.

I just really want to say that you all are great and I am so thankful to have found this board and all of you to be there to listen to me.  I mean it really from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Dreamer24--your pics were just beautiful.

Jennifer--glad the meeting was better than expected.

Lindsey--glad you are feeling better. Congrats on the loss!

QOTD--pink and purple and coral and gray and orange, I think that's it. I do love color!

I have done nothing so far today. Still in my jammies. Mike and I are going to run tonight. I had pistachio crisps for breakfast and a slice of leftover Mexican pizza for lunch. If we had chips and dip and chocolate in the house I would eat it, but we don't! Thank goodness. And honestly I'm still too tired and lazy to get up and drive to a store.

DS called to say he is doing better. He is giving up caffeine, except organic tea. (His roomate is a redbull sponsor and I think they consumed huge amounts of redbull.) He said he thinks the combo of caffeine and no sleep hit him yesterday and he just lost it. And that the problem with too much caffeine is that you can't sleep. Duh. They were at walmart yesterday and he took his blood pressure and it was very high and it scared him. Anyhow, crossing my fingers that we have turned the corner for at least a few days. Eventually, I'll be motivated to drive to the store and I want to feel more under control before being tempted by the chip and dips.


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> I have done nothing so far today. Still in my jammies. Mike and I are going to run tonight. I had pistachio crisps for breakfast and a slice of leftover Mexican pizza for lunch. If we had chips and dip and chocolate in the house I would eat it, but we don't! Thank goodness. And honestly I'm still too tired and lazy to get up and drive to a store.
> 
> DS called to say he is doing better. He is giving up caffeine, except organic tea. (His roomate is a redbull sponsor and I think they consumed huge amounts of redbull.) He said he thinks the combo of caffeine and no sleep hit him yesterday and he just lost it. And that the problem with too much caffeine is that you can't sleep. Duh. They were at walmart yesterday and he took his blood pressure and it was very high and it scared him. Anyhow, crossing my fingers that we have turned the corner for at least a few days. Eventually, I'll be motivated to drive to the store and I want to feel more under control before being tempted by the chip and dips.



That is the good thing about living so far away from civilization... I can't act on my cravings!  The nearest convenience type store is 5 miles, pizza place is about 8 miles and nearest (real) grocery store is about 25 miles (and the nearest McD is 25 miles also).... so no giving in to cravings!!  

Glad to hear that DS is doing better.  Maybe you could send him a care package with some herbal teas and healthy snacks?  

Well..... I managed to get in a WOG of sorts. I took a page from Rose's book and told myself that I had to get out there, but after 10 minutes I could turn around and go home.  I managed to do about 20 minutes before turning around and ended up with a 44 minute WOG.  I certainly didn't run as far/hard as I have in the past (and I walked several hills that I have run in the past), but at least I got out there. The weather is beautiful today, so no excuses there.  I tried a few new things..... first of all I loaded an episode of my favorite NPR show on my phone to listen to instead of music.... it was amusing, but didn't cut through the boredom any better than music. I also tried  hard to appreciate my surroundings.... beautiful fall foliage, leaves fall around me, chipmunks, turkeys, birds, blue sky etc.  But I'm so used to this... it is pretty around here all the time.  So my run was still boring and I wasn't loving it.  But it is done.  But it is DEFINITELY time to consider another form of exercise.  


I tried a new Hungry Girl food idea (not really a "recipe") for breakfast today.  I mixed 1/4 C canned pumpkin in with my oatmeal (regular, not instant) for breakfast today.  I also splurged on a TB of real brown sugar.It was very tasty, but not "pumpkin-y" enough or sweet enough.  I did add about half a packet of Splenda and that helped.  Next time I will use a 1/2 C of the pumpkin and a full packet of Splenda with the TB of brown sugar.  Guess I like my oatmeal really sweet!!  But it was good and had plenty of fiber and all that goodness from the pumpkin.... plus it got me a vegetable serving (or nearly so) for breakfast without having to resort to cooking broccoli at 7 am!!  

I have SO much to do around here right now, I'm almost paralyzed.... I can't figure out what to do first, so I'm not doing any of it!!  I splurged and took some "me" time to relax and watch the rest of last night's BL while I had lunch... but now it is time to get moving again and I can't figure out what to do first!   And it is all so exciting.... laundry, dishes, vacumming, sort recycling, clean toilets.....

TTYL..................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

QOTD for Tuesday: Who is your favorite Disney Character and Why.

I'm a Belle girl, too! I just love her! She reads, she sings, she sees beyond the gruff exterior to what a treasure her "beast" really is -- and then her loves transforms him into a handsome prince! She has family loyalty, great manners, and she marches to the beat of her own drummer. 

Wednesday QOTD:  We've done all of the really good relevant questions before, so I'm going for an easy peasy one.  What is your favorite color.

Purple!

And I think I forgot to say Congratulations to *Deb*, in all the excitement! 

And here's a  for *Rose*, I can't imagine how terrified you were when your son's phone stopped working. 

Oh! And Congratulations to everyone who weighed in, I agree with *Cam*, showing up is important! 

*Taryn* -- Best of luck with the PC! I never get invited to parties for any products, I think maybe no one I know has them around here 

I meant to check in yesterday, but I really am flat out at work. I probably shouldn't be on now, but everyone deserves a little break 

I have stuck to my plan since Monday morning at work when I posted it. I've been getting up at 6 the last 2 days and then on the TM. What a difference it makes, I'm less tired and shaky late in the afternoon, and I just feel better in general. We can still leave for work before 8:30, so it's also working on that front. I actually have skipped my snacks today and yesterday because I've been so busy, but I have made sure I got enough WW pts., and I do feel more full and satisfied, I think just because I have been getting 8 hours of sleep and I can process better. 

Ok, break's over...

Maria


----------



## 50sjayne

tigger813 said:


> Tigger promises to be a better kitty today. I started the day by having 2 pieces of potato French toast. For lunch I will have a smoothie. For supper we are grilling burgers and I will have one burger on a potato roll and some fries. DD1 has basketball this afternoon so my mom and I are going to walk while she's at practice. I will drink plenty of water today. Pats game at 1 today.
> 
> TTFN



OK good kitty . You're food sounds really good...lol



keenercam said:


> Uh-oh! I am feeling like Pamela did last week.    Did I kill the thread?
> 
> I must admit I am pretty pleased with everything I accomplished this weekend.  Howard and I saw a movie Friday night and I made sandwiches for both of us beforehand so that we weren't tempted by the food at the concession stand, though we did share a large popcorn with no butter (and I counted the points).
> 
> I did 7.1 miles on Saturday of pretty slow walking, but I got them done, went to WW to weigh in, worked 5 hours, grocery shopped (where I saved 65% on my grocery bill for the day!) and went to Andrew's band competition Saturday night.  Again, we were faced with the tempting concession stand foods. We shared an order of 3 chicken tenders and fries and a soft pretzel.  Not bad, all in all.
> 
> Yesterday, I got up early and started crockpot oatmeal using steel cut oats, chopped apples, raisins & cinnamon and vanilla extract.  I also put chicken breast, rotel & corn together in another crock pot.  Oh, and I peeled/cut/cored about 20 apples total (love my new william-sonoma apple preparer toy) to also do homemade unsweetened applesauce.
> 
> Howard and I walked to and from Andrew's competition yesterday since it was such a gorgeous day. it was supposed to be 2.37 miles each way but was 2.97 each way door to stadium.  I'd been cooking all morning and forgot to eat, so I was really hungry when I got there but just had a soft pretzel and a bottled water and then Howard and I shared a fiber one bar I had in my tote.
> 
> It is reassuring to realize that I walked almost a half marathon's worth of miles this weekend and I am doing okay.  LOVED getting out in the beautiful sunshine and crisp autumn air.
> 
> Last night I continued my trend of batch cooking on Sundays. I made oven "fried" chicken using fiber one. I cooked a pound of very lean ground turkey with taco seasoning.  I made a huge pot of steamed broccoli, cauliflower, beans, peppers, etc.  I made mashed potatoes for Howard and Andrew and brown rice for me, and put all but a serving of the rice into the crockpot mexicali chicken and the taco-seasoned ground turkey.
> 
> It was so funny to see the counters after dinner. My fridge is now a sea of individual serving plastic containers of mexicali chicken, turkey taco meat, applesauce, steamed veggies and oatmeal.  It is going to be a crazy week, so it is nice to have everything prepped for good breakfasts, lunches and dinners.  I am just bummed that I have a business dinner Wednesday night (where I know dinner won't be served until about 8 pm) and I weigh in on Thursday morning. I was hoping to hit all sorts of milestones this week but it might be hard with eating so late Wednesday night before an early morning WI.  I guess we'll see how it goes.



You are doing so well--all that-- well it's impressive.




tigger813 said:


> Home from work. Going to do the elliptical at 12:30 during Y&R. I should finish the laundry that I started last night. It's chilly in the house so that should warm me up. Probably have my smoothie for lunch. I think I'll actually put the heat on now for awhile just to get some heat in the house. My fingers are frozen. I've had two cups of Earl Grey Green tea this morning and my water and protein shake. Less than 2 pounds of weekend weigh to get rid of.
> 
> Tomorrow I will start getting up at 5:15 to get in 2-3 miles. Then I will be walking to the wellness center with a friend. The last who runs the center said last night that I should be a wellness coach. We talk every morning and she thinks I would be a great inspiration for others. I have thought about it. I don't always eat healthy but I do know how to refocus my energies when necessary.
> 
> Time to put that last load of clothes in the drier and put the heat on for a few minutes!
> 
> TTFN



I threatened to turn the heat on in the bathroom last night but husband talked me down.



donac said:


> It is funny you should say this about me.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought the villians poster they were selling at the studios.  I put it over the door in my classroom.  One of my better classes asked me "Why" When I told them that I liked the villians the most some one said "Mrs. Coffey we never knew you had a dark side."
> 
> I give anyone who could be a SAHM a lot of credit.  I did it for 9 months when my first son was born and it drove me crazy.  I had been working for 8 years before I had my son, maybe that had something to do with it.  I also know that as a teacher I can spend a lot of time with them in the afternoon and during the summer.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.



Well, _we_ knew about that already....



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Just wanted to stop in to say hi.  I am not having a very good and am actually very down.  I will lists the negatives and then remind myself of some positives and hopefully tomorrow I can get back on here as happy as a clam.
> 
> 1. (Negative) My boss came to see me today.  Good news is I got the promotion to be the practice manager effective yesterday.  Bad news is I only got a 57 cent raise.  I cant even explain to you the disappointment I have.  I put so much into this job and have so much responsibility and I am just amazed by this.  I really do think my boss is a great guy and has great ideas.  He has only been in the position 1 year and is working on putting together a better compensation package for managers for our network.  Apparently whoever was in the position before never did any of this and the current managers have not gotten a raise in 3 years.
> 
> 1. (Positive) I am heading in the right direction being 31 and already becoming a manager.  There is a lot of room for growth in my organization and I feel at least I am moving ahead even if financially right now it is lacking.  I am happy to have a job and have gotten some kind of increase rather than nothing.
> 
> 2. (negative) Financial worries.....this is probably because my hopes of a big increase were deflated today.  I too like others have CC debt along with some personal loans that we had taken out.  It was all bad decisions and now I am trying to dig out of it.
> 
> 2. (positive) In 3-4 years my loans including the car loan, and 1 cc will be paid off.  Once my kids no longer need childcare or after school care I will be saving 900$/mth.  That might take awhile but it will be a positive at some point.
> 
> 3. (negative) I have now been stuck between 183 and 185lbs for weeks now.  I just cant seem to focus!!!!
> 
> 3. (positive) Due to my anxiety today I really didnt eat much. No really I have come so far that I am going to say that Im in a rut, I will get out of that rut, and I will start loosing again.  I still have my 30lb clippie too!!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening everyone.  I really hate to be a debbie downer.  I feel better already.  Thanks for being here for me.
> 
> Sorry I didnt comment tonight but congrats to those who deserve it, and  to those who need them.



Hey-- emotional eating is what got a lot of us here. If it helps-- it helps this is a huge part of the board.



> Sunday QOTD: (since I'm a night owl I'll post now since many of you will check in tomorrow before I get on )
> 
> There has been conversation about how people are experiencing compliments and even advances from the opposite sex. The question is, have you noticed this happening to you and how do you handle it?


It depends on who it is. Usually they are just playing with me so I'll just play back at them-- it's not serious. I've kind of been more interested in cats than men in the last few years really. I'm an ex-stripper so generally I know how to deal with men. It is interesting though-- for me because when I was a teen and started to get the wrong kind of attention from the wrong people-- that had a lot to do with my anorexia. Then I turned it around in my late teens and used it-- almost viciously some times until I met my husband, who accepted me for what I am on the inside. I think the more I got hurt--the worse I got. Back then-- young men weren't the kinder and gentler type they are now back in the beginning stages of aids. There was a definite culture shift in my opinion. 

Worf:
I





> found out there is a new Jean M. Auel book coming out next Spring which will complete the Clan of the Cave Bear series. I decided it's been so long since I read them (I started when I was 13 or so), I'd get them from the library and start again. I have the first one, and for some reason it's not as big as I remember...but anyway, right now I feel like I want to crawl in bed with all the books and not see daylight until I read them, just to not have to think or deal with being me.


I loved those when I was young--I would love to re-read them all now that they are all out there. I loved Baby!



> QOTD for Tuesday: Who is your favorite Disney Character and Why.


Right now Pocahontas. I just watched it awhile back, I have a great great grandmother who was cherokee, had a picture of her before my Dad's house burned down, her on a reservation. Feelin' a bit like her these days...

My3Princes: First of all CONGRATULATIONS! You did so well....



> MHO, but it sounds like your interest is driven by an unhappy marriage. Having an affair would certainly put even more of a strain on your marriage. Have you tried taking to DH about this? Maybe the shock factor would be what he needs to put life back into your marriage? Whatever you do, I hope you find happiness.


I should explain this in husbands defense. I quit birth control pills about 2 years ago knowing that was one of the problems with my weight and because my stats are getting super low as far as getting pregnant goes. Husband is 52 and has always had a low sperm count anyway. I know-- too much information...Plus he has difficulties and viagra is just not a good thing to be taking on a regular basis. I moved out of our bedroom when my daughter moved out-- due to a great firm bed we had just bought her and Excessive snoring and husbands refusal to do anything about it. He remains to this day offended by it...and honestly I just don't have much interest in the subject lol. Who I married was a friend--someone who I had a lot of common interest who was smart and not offended by my ultra liberal views. A fellow Bowie fan even. But there was never any attraction on my part. Maybe I shouldn't have married him because of this-- but so far it's worked for 20 years. At the first we had an open marriage but sort of ended it (was never officially axed just implied) with the difficulties it brought. I still feel if there was someone else who could make him happy he should go for it-- I just wouldn't want the gory details, and I told him so awhile back when he met someone his age who seemed great... I dunno it's just us, as long as no one is getting hurt I'm ok with it. And being responsible. I was a Heinlein girl-- Stranger in a Strange Land was my bible. I think if I told him about this he would be ok eventually--he knew about the other one...but as this can't progress anyway-- it's just best. I gave up everything in my life when I got pregnant with my daughter and the thought of just completely sacrificing my freedom just kills me still. I've been working at the same place for 18 years, have 2 kids in college, been married 21, am locked in to this house and I have 19 cats. No-- this has a lot to do with me and giving up that part of myself I guess. It should be said I really wasn't looking for it--it just found me and hit me like a Mack truck. I'm recovering...

Well, there I went again--spent too long on here but it is helping me I think. So I appreciate it. I really hope I haven't offended anyone, I respect your values completely, I know I'm not the norm...


----------



## donac

Good afternoon.  COngrats to all the winners.

Just have a minute here.  I am baking a cake for tomorrow's birthday breakfast at school.  Cooking dinner.  Later tonight we have to got and listen to our friend.  She spent a week in Haiti working with a medical team and is doing a talk about it.  She told us about last week and sent an email to us today so I guess we better go.

QOTD  I love blues.

Can't talk any more right now.  Need to check on somethings.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## Connie96

my3princes said:


> Wednesday QOTD:  We've done all of the really good relevant questions before, so I'm going for an easy peasy one.  What is your favorite color.



I don't know if I have a favorite color. I buy a "Greece" calendar every year because I love THAT color of blue. I have lots of colors in my closet, but the most prominent are red, green, blue and purple - and basic black, brown and beige stuff too. I guess the only color that I'm not a big fan of is gray.



Cupcaker said:


> I have no real clothes that fit my body size.



Ya know, even when I've been heavy, I've always felt slimmer and more confident in clothes that fit right - not too big and not too small. 



LuvBaloo said:


> MAINTAINERS:
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
> (congrats 50sjayne & Rose&Mike!)
> 
> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 6 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.67% - tggrrstarr
> #9- 0.87% - Cupcaker
> #8- 0.93% - disneymom2one
> #7- 0.96% - Dreamer24
> #6- 0.98% - TIE SettingSail & CrystalS
> #5- 1.01% - KristiMc
> #4- 1.09% - cherry-pops
> #3- 1.51% - carmiedog
> #2- 1.61% - MickeyMagic
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 6 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.40% - tigger813



 Congrats to Tracey and all our losers and maintainers. 

And, to all my fellow gainers...  Hang in there!



flipflopmom said:


> I tried donating blood once, and passed out!  Good for you for helping out.  Don't know if I shared this before, but Daddy only had one kidney from 1965 on.  His other was knicked during surgery to remove kidney stones, Dr. didn't catch it, he had a bleeding disorder and lost a lot of blood. They told mom he would never live to come home.  She had 2 boys under 5 at the time.  He had a rare blood type with a rare antibody, and they only had one match in the entire US.  A police officer from NY.  He kept Daddy alive during that time! Otherwise, I never would have been here. So thank you.



I passed out the first two times I donated and then I stopped for about 10 years. I started again when I got to laughing with a colleague of mine because he had a tendency to pass out too - so we signed up for the same time slot for moral support. We both survived and have been faithful participants in our company-sponsored blood drives for a couple years now. I have often had issues with low hemoglobin, so I haven't always gotten to donate, but I think I finally figured out how to manipulate that and I was able to donate this morning. And, hey... It got me away from my desk for a while, so it wasn't entirely selfless! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Jessie and Woody costume ideas:
> 
> I sew, but tried to give suggestions for what to do if you don't.
> 
> Hats--I bought a cheap straw hat from a costume store and put a couple of coats of high gloss craft paint on them, then used shiny white cording and with a big needle laced it around the outside of the hat. I put sequinned trim around the hat band area. For Woody I found leather cording.
> 
> Vest--for woody's vest I found cow print and sewed a simple vest. I'm stuck on what to do for a vest if you don't sew. For his shirt we got a yellow t shirt and a red fabric marker and lined the stripes. For buttons I found wooden circles at Michael's and painted them.
> 
> Jessie--for chaps I used the cow print and and sewed white fringe on them that I found at Joanne fabric. I used safety pins to attach them to my jeans. If you don't sew, you could probably glue the trim on. I sewed a lining in my chaps, but if you don't sew there's this stuff called wonderunder which you could use to iron the cow print fabric to felt or something stiffer.  I used a white shirt and cut out of yellow fabric an overlay for the top of the shirt. I lined it, but you wouldn't necessarily have to. You could cut it out of felt. I hotglued sequinned trim to the yellow fabric. And used the same yellow fabric to make cuffs. Again, I sewed, but you could probably do the same thing with felt. I also glued red sequined trim to the cuffs.
> 
> For the buttons that I painted I bought pin backings at Michaels and glued them on. I had buttons for Jessie as well, but didn't use them. Hope this helps. It was really fun. We went to MNSSHP in our costumes last year and had people stop us to take our picture and lots of cast members tell us how great we looked. Let me know if something doesn't make sense.



Sounds good. I will pass this on to my mom, who is a very skilled seamstress. When she wants to be.  One thing I really want to attempt is a red yarn wig. I think that would really complete the look.



jennz said:


> DH had a potentially bad meeting about his job this morning, waiting to hear from him about that...I need to clean or exercise right now to get some of this stress out!



Hope everything went okay.



Dreamer24 said:


> I haven't kept up much but there was one QOTD that really jumped out at me.  If I had a vow renewal coming up and I were back at my goal weight, I would wear exactly the same dress I wore 1.5 years ago!



Beautiful!



keenercam said:


> As for me, I measured my chips last night and counted the points. Dinner was a delicious WW mini cheeseburger, a serving of fat free chips, and a bowl of steamed veggies.  Delicious!  For dessert, I made a single serving no pudge brownie; I used Dannon light & fit cherry yogurt and it reminded me of a chocolate covered cherry.  Warm brownie with some cool whip light -- delicious!



Sounds so yummy!



cclovesdis said:


> Today's excitement is that I have a dentist appt. But, thanks to our Healthy Habits, I've been flossing.
> 
> I'll also spend some time studying. The week before Thanksgiving is getting closer and closer. Today my goal is to finish the chapter on exponents. It's amazing how little I remember from junior high. But, I know all this studying will pay off. I need to go to the library soon and pick up some books on U.S. History as well.



I admit it. I never floss. I'm trying to do it for the HH points, but I'm only up to once a week so far. But, hey... it's an improvement.

Good luck with the studying. I'm SO glad that I don't have any tests coming up any time soon. I'm a terrible studier - I'm a crammer.



keenercam said:


> Well, one of the workmen showed up at about 8:30 and he removed the cooktop and the drawer under it.  But the granite guy hasn't arrived yet and may not until about 10:45.  That is so annoying.  Thank God my firm has a remote server so I can work from here, but I know I'd be much more productive at my office desk.  Oh,and I haven't had breakfast yet just because it is kind of awkward with someone here, KWIM?



I hope you finally ran them off so you wouldn't starve!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Have my colposcopy scheduled for Fri. after work.  Hopefully I won't have to wait long for the results. I would really like to start planning my cruise for next Oct. and not major medical treatment which will mean postponing it. I'm trying to be positive about it as I usually am a positive person, but its just kind of easier to throw myself in a tailspin instead of expecting everything to be fine and going off the deep end later KWIM.
> 
> And we'll finish up with am odd note for the moment before I go get some waffles.  Was checking my email while deciding how to reply and got 1 from my parish which is organizing a crafts fair in Dec.  Apparently, someone has submitted my name for the fair because the email stated they already have an AVON rep and that only 1 will be allowed.  Who does this?  Honestly, if we're going to submit my name we had better start buying from me, cause I guarantee you whoever submitted it hasn't bought a thing from me.



I hope all your medical stuff works out okay and the cruise will go as planned! And...  People are weird. Maybe you weren't "submitted" so much as someone just said "and Maureen sells Avon..."???



pjlla said:


> If you aren't a frequent thrift shopper, here are a few tips..... check every pocket... sometimes they have cash!



Thanks for the tips. I have never done the thrift shop thing. (I grew up in a small town and, well, who wants to be seen wearing clothes that will be recognized??) But, maybe I should try it these days! DH would probably flip out, though. He's not a big fan of "used" stuff.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I also saw the scale go down today.1.4 to be exact....now I just have to keep it there or lower until friday and then not gain it back over the weekend.  Its my turn to coach starting friday so I am hoping that I can follow in others footsteps of loosing big during my coaching week.



Sounds like a good way to kick off a coaching week, too!



Rose&Mike said:


> I have done nothing so far today. Still in my jammies.



That sounds wonderful!  I'm glad to hear your DS is getting his head on straight. I'm hoping for you that it stays straight! 



pjlla said:


> I have SO much to do around here right now, I'm almost paralyzed.... I can't figure out what to do first, so I'm not doing any of it!!  I splurged and took some "me" time to relax and watch the rest of last night's BL while I had lunch... but now it is time to get moving again and I can't figure out what to do first!   And it is all so exciting.... laundry, dishes, vacumming, sort recycling, clean toilets.....



I get that "gridlocked" feeling often and I hate it!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I have stuck to my plan since Monday morning at work when I posted it. I've been getting up at 6 the last 2 days and then on the TM. What a difference it makes, I'm less tired and shaky late in the afternoon, and I just feel better in general. We can still leave for work before 8:30, so it's also working on that front. I actually have skipped my snacks today and yesterday because I've been so busy, but I have made sure I got enough WW pts., and I do feel more full and satisfied, I think just because I have been getting 8 hours of sleep and I can process better.



Any plan that includes an full 8-hours of sleep is a pretty dang good plan!!


----------



## Dreamer24

Cam, Jennifer, Pam, Mommyof2pirates, Rose, and Connie  Thank you!  Its amazing what a professional photographer and professional hair and make up people can do!

Cupcake, you really do need to get new clothes.  You deserve them and you will feel so much better about yourself!

Rose, Im glad your son is doing better!

Pam  Congratulations on forcing yourself through that run.  Good luck finding a better work out.

QOTD  PURPLE!

Good day so far.  I did W2D2 of C25k.  It was really difficult after so much time off but I fought through it.  I didnt even check how much time I have left on any of my runs, I just ran until my phone alerted me!  I got to the 2 mile mark at 26:35 which I think is a pretty good time for walking/running.  I am happy with the day.


----------



## cclovesdis

Today has been okay. I still need to journal my food for the day. Keeping track in my head was probably not the best choice. I don't know where the day went. I was very easily distracted today. But, no cavities!

Have a great day tomorrow everyone! 



Dreamer24 said:


> I haven't kept up much but there was one QOTD that really jumped out at me.  If I had a vow renewal coming up and I were back at my goal weight, I would wear exactly the same dress I wore 1.5 years ago!



I love your dress! 

My foot is doing well. Thanks for asking. I have an appt in less than 2 weeks and am hoping that I am boot-free and allowed to exercise, at least a bit.



keenercam said:


> As for me, I measured my chips last night and counted the points. Dinner was a delicious WW mini cheeseburger, a serving of fat free chips, and a bowl of steamed veggies.  Delicious!  For dessert, I made a single serving no pudge brownie; I used Dannon light & fit cherry yogurt and it reminded me of a chocolate covered cherry.  Warm brownie with some cool whip light -- delicious!



Nice job!  How did things turn out in your kitchen? 

Thanks for the good wishes!

Thats great *jennz*! 

*Maureen*: Thanks! It was great to be able to say that I floss.  Good luck with your procedure!  Sorry about the AVON situation. 



pjlla said:


> I had a dentist appointment yesterday..... but they've given up on reminding me to floss!!   Hope you get the "no cavities" award today!!



Thanks! No cavities. Thank goodness. I did get a floss spiel anyway though. 

I think spreading out your weeklies is a great idea!  I try to mix things up. One week I spread them out, another week I use them over the weekend, or sometimes mid-week.

 for a WOG!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am feeling much better today.
> 
> I also saw the scale go down today.1.4 to be exact



 to both!

*Rose*: Sounds like you had very relaxing day!  Glad DS is doing better. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I have stuck to my plan since Monday morning at work when I posted it. I've been getting up at 6 the last 2 days and then on the TM. What a difference it makes, I'm less tired and shaky late in the afternoon, and I just feel better in general. We can still leave for work before 8:30, so it's also working on that front. I actually have skipped my snacks today and yesterday because I've been so busy, but I have made sure I got enough WW pts., and I do feel more full and satisfied, I think just because I have been getting 8 hours of sleep and I can process better.



I love when people share these kinds of days!  I need your motivation! 

*50sjayne*: 



donac said:


> Just have a minute here.  I am baking a cake for tomorrow's birthday breakfast at school.  Cooking dinner.  Later tonight we have to got and listen to our friend.  She spent a week in Haiti working with a medical team and is doing a talk about it.  She told us about last week and sent an email to us today so I guess we better go.



You are such a wonderful friend and co-worker! 



Connie96 said:


> I don't know if I have a favorite color. I buy a "Greece" calendar every year because I love THAT color of blue.



Thats so ! Thanks for the encouragement.



Dreamer24 said:


> Good day so far.  I did W2D2 of C25k.  It was really difficult after so much time off but I fought through it.  I didnt even check how much time I have left on any of my runs, I just ran until my phone alerted me!  I got to the 2 mile mark at 26:35 which I think is a pretty good time for walking/running.  *I am happy with the day*.



  on C25K!


----------



## lisah0711

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our Biggest Loser this week, tigger813!  



flipflopmom said:


> Just cruising along.  Trying to keep up with "mental boxes".  Do what you can for the moment, and don't think about the other stuff.  What do I need to be doing RIGHT NOW to take control and be productive, healthy, and make someone happy?  Otherwise, it all takes over and I can't focus on anything!



Good job cruising along, taking care of what needs to be done and enjoying things along the way!  

And for your college dilemma I have two words for you -- dual enrollment!    You get to take college classes at the local community college for credit in high school and double dip -- kids here are graduating from high school as juniors in college thanks to dual enrollment.  I'm already getting DS ready for that and he is 11 too.  

*Tracey,* hope that you are feeling better soon!  

*Rose,* glad DS is feeling better today and you had a good relaxing day!  


Dreamer24 said:


> Congrats to Tigger for being the biggest loser!
> 
> *jennz,* glad that DH's meeting turned out okay!
> 
> *dreamer24,* that is a beautiful dress and you were a beautiful bride!
> 
> 
> 
> keenercam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of how we are doing, I really believe the first step toward success is showing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth?!?
> 
> *CC,* hope the dentist treated you nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> Octoberbride03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we'll finish up with am odd note for the moment before I go get some waffles.  Was checking my email while deciding how to reply and got 1 from my parish which is organizing a crafts fair in Dec.  I sell AVON in my off hours(not that I do well, but that's another story).  Apparently, someone has submitted my name for the fair because the email stated they already have an AVON rep and that only 1 will be allowed.  They are sure I think this is fair.
> 
> Absolutely, its fair.  Its also fair to send me the name of whoever applied on my behalf so I can kick their but.  Who does this?  Honestly, if we're going to submit my name we had better start buying from me, cause I guarantee you whoever submitted it hasn't bought a thing from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.    I'm sure whoever put your name in thought they were doing you a favor.
> 
> *Lindsay,* congrats on the new job even though the money wasn't what you expected.
> 
> Wednesday QOTD:  We've done all of the really good relevant questions before, so I'm going for an easy peasy one.  What is your favorite color.
> 
> Blue!
> 
> *Maria,* great job staying OP all week!
> 
> *Susan,*
> 
> *dona,* next time maybe they will let you bring cups instead of having to bake!
> 
> So what kind of mean person goes on the maintainer thread and posts a recipe for the famous high calorie pumpkin muffins from Disneyland instead of a link to an artlcle on maintaining your weight?!?   That would be me!   Luckily, the maintainers were all very nice about it.
> 
> Have a great evening all!
Click to expand...


----------



## tigger813

Finally home and sitting down for the night. Glad this day is almost over, not that it was bad but I'm just exhausted!

For those of you checking out the weight loss articles, the password for week 6 is cleanse

Been pretty good today. I had 2 mac wraps for lunch so that was the only bad thing I ate all day and that was at lunch time. I had a protein shake for dinner before I went to work and then came home and had a tiny piece of apple pie. It's all gone now so that's not a concern for me tomorrow.

Wellness center is closed for the next several days as the owner is off to LA for an Herbalife conference. I got my container of protein powder today so I will have a shake for breakfast and one for lunch. For supper we are going to have chicken parmesan sandwiches on foccaccia roll. 

Thanks for the get well wishes. I'm still fighting this darn cold. Throat is ok right now. Nose is driving me crazy. I have a client at 10 in the morning. Need to head into work early since I didn't have time to clean up tonight. I'll head to work as soon as the DD2 gets on the bus. I have to pick up my coworker so we will stop at Dunkin' Donuts on the way to work. If I get anything it will be a tea. I'll probably come home right after my client to get some rest. I plan on getting up at 5:15 and getting some type of workout in. I only did the workout early this morning and gave a massage. I will probably do the elliptical or a WATP workout in the morning and something when I get home from work after I have lunch before the kids come home. Probably take myself off the schedule for tomorrow night if I don't feel any better.

Think it's time to put my jammies on. I don't think I'll last very late tonight. I may head to bed after Survivor.

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

just hoping on to say goodnight.  This evening my plans were turned upside down.  I had planned on coming home making dinner, running, load of laundry, and some cleaning.  Well on the way home dh called and said his nana was really sick and his mom cant even get her out of bed.  Its only his mom and himself so he went right over to help her.  I ended up having to get the boys which got me home at 630p.  by the time I made dinner it was already after 7.  dh just got home a few minutes ago.  They ended up calling 911 and it turns out his nana has a really bad case of pneumonia.  She is admitted and hopefully will get the right meds and feel better soon.  I just vegged and watch the goonies with the boys.  So nothing got done including running.  I will hopefully get a run in tomorrow after work.  

Good night!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lisa--I see you got my pm. I loved Corinna's reply of how she would "fix" the muffins. 

Mike and I went for a run. We both really needed it. Feeling much better.

Thanks again for all the kind thoughts. I can honestly say that I have never been as scared as I was yesterday afternoon. Even when he was little and had all the weird illnesses, I was never just outright scared. Mike told me today that he was worried, and he doesn't worry about anything. DS checked in tonight after the prelaw frat meeting and said he really wants to go to law school and now he has a reason to work harder in college. He really sounded about the best he has all semester. Hoping we have turned the corner. It's funny last year we were lucky if we talked to him once a week. This year he got very needy. I think I will know he is doing better when he cuts back on the phone calls a bit.

And P, thanks for the idea about the care package. I actually had that on my list to do today, but got distracted with everything else. I finally got dressed and went to target and got him some goodies to mail tomorrow. I must say I am really proud of myself. I did get very upset yesterday, but I'm telling you last year I would have lost it. And I would have binged. And binged. Between my reasonably healthy eating habits, the calm I get from running, and knowing I had lots of support, I don't think I did too bad. I really wanted a Mom or a substitute mom yesterday. It was nice to be able to come here and unload a little. Thank you all.

Ok, talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lindsey--I'm sorry dh's nana is sick. I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## corinnak

Hello again!

Well, this seems to be part of my new pattern - post a bit on the thread, catch up the QOTD archive, then get sucked back into other stuff and neglect for a while.  It mirrors how my weight efforts have been going as well, perhaps not coincidentally.  It's been a lot of lose-gain-lose-gain lately.  It feels like the only difference between this and my previous "relapses" is that it's a shorter cycle.  Which is fine, but I would really rather be more on an even keel.  Essentially I AM maintaining, right around my original goal weight. I definitely know it is too many little munchy snacks - a handful here, a nibble there, and failing to track all of it.  In the moment, it doesn't seem like much.  over the course of a couple weeks, it makes a big difference.

Maybe I'll do a QOTD Retrospective, even:  

10/14 Thursday QOTD: What is your favorite treat that is healthy for you and fits into staying on track?

I think I like simple things for healthy on-track sacks.  Apples.  Celery.  Almonds.  String cheese.

I also like Z-Bars. They are made by Clif and are marketed for kids, but I like them a lot.   The Double chocolate ones taste like a brownie (with a slight figginess).

10/15 Friday QOTD: What is one of your weaknesses that you can improve on?

Snacking, especially on little, loose things:  Cereal.  Small cookies.  M&M's.  Chocolate chips. Nuts. Raisins. Pretzels.  Chips.   I could go on, but you get the idea.

10/16 Saturday QOTD: Are you an early riser or night owl and how does that effect your diet and exercise?

I really feel like I am neither - I can do either one happily, given that I don't need to do BOTH in the same night.  My DH is a night owl, my kids are evenly split, and more often have to get up in the morning to get everyone off to school.  Staying up late is a luxury. 



10/17 Sunday QOTD: There has been conversation about how people are experiencing compliments and even advances from the opposite sex. The question is, have you noticed this happening to you and how do you handle it?

Well, it doesn't happen too often, but it's a little weird when it does.  I try not to take it seriously and remember that I'm just a boring old married lady.  Which may explain why the most inappropriate comments have come from married men 15-20 years my senior.   

10/18 Monday: I shared a picture of a wedding gown that I'm considering for my vow renewal in a year and a half. If you were planning your wedding or vow renewal and you were at your weight loss goal, what gown would you pick.


Truthfully, I'm not that into wedding gowns.  My original dress was actually a bridesmaid's dress - it was a smaller venue and I didn't want to wear white (Not very slimming!) and I was still losing, so wanted to be able to order closer to the wedding date.  At this point, I'd probably just go buy something fabulous from the Special Occasion department at Nordstrom.  

10/19 Tuesday QOTD: QOTD for Tuesday: Who is your favorite Disney Character and Why.

Scuttle - He's a totally goofball and might possibly have some brain damage (a kindred spirit??).  I know I've shared this quote before, but I gotta post it again:



> This... I haven't seen in years. This is wonderful! A banded, bulbous... snarfblatt.  The snarfblatt dates back to prehistorical times... when humans used to sit around... and stare at each other all day. Got very boring.






10/20 Wednesday QOTD: We've done all of the really good relevant questions before, so I'm going for an easy peasy one. What is your favorite color.

Today, I am going to say....Green!!


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone.  Today I can see the light at the end of the tunnel for all the things Im working on   That is totally motivating me.  Also, upping all the fruits and veggies this past week has totally made a dent in my weight loss. I will be taking all of your advice and try to buy new clothes.  Probably next week since I will be finishing the majority of my work this week.  But wearing clothes that fits you well is important. The size 10s and 12s arent cutting it.  Ive enlisted my mom who is a super good thrifty shopper to pick up size 8s whenever she runs across them.  My ultimate goal is size 6, like back in high school   Anyways, hope everyone is having a good day.  I cant believe the challenge is already 40% done.  WOW.

Taryn- we have so many things in common .  I go to my mom too for clothes.  But now I passed her size, so Im on my own now.  There should be like a clothes exchange for people losing weight.  That would definitely help people from having to keep purchasing clothes.  Sounds like your night will be fun!  I know there have been many great suggestions about college.  I wish I would have known about them earlier.  One more tip, if you work for a college, you might get discounted/free tuition for you and/or your dependents. Just something to keep in mind.  I did this right after my bachelors and it helped pay for most of the cost of my masters 

Tracey-  Congratulations!!

Rose- I know most college campuses have counseling offices that are free.  It might be something that you want to suggest to your DS if you feel he needs it.  They can do anything from therapy to testing for things like ADD.

Dani- you look absolutely beautiful!

CC- yay for no cavities! That is always the best thing to hear.  You are so dedicated to studying.  And thanks CC 

Maureen- PD for your Drs visit.

Pamela-  Thank you so much for taking the time to write about thrift store shopping.  I will definitely be doing that soon.   I espcially like the little surprises I might find  Hope DDs swim meet goes well tonight.  That oatmeal sounds supper yummy.

Lindsay- 

Maria-  good job on sticking with your plan.  Im glad it made a lot of difference for you and you are feeling better.

50sjayne- I think getting things out always helps us in one way or another.  Glad it helped you.

Corinna- I also like the Z bars


----------



## my3princes

Connie96 said:


> Today's reality:
> Breakfast - cereal, milk, almonds
> Morning break - 1 mile walk
> Lunch - mom couldn't meet me so I met DH at Arby's - Roast Chicken Ranch sandwich, side salad and ONE tiny curly fry
> Quitting time - lunchables
> Workout - Ran 5.33 miles; oikos, berries, walnuts
> 
> Tomorrow's plan:
> Breakfast - peanut butter on toast
> Morning break - 1 mile walk; donate blood
> Lunch - meet mom some place
> Afternoon break - oikos, berries, walnuts
> Dinner - again, not sure but need "substantial" after giving blood
> No workout
> 
> (I'll do some cooking this weekend so that I won't have so many  plans next week!)
> 
> Nighty night!



You are so organized



Cupcaker said:


> QOTD: I love Tiana.  I especially like the quote from Tianas dad to her: Yes, you wish and you dream with all your little heart. But you remember, Tiana, that old star can only take you part of the way.  I can relate to that a lot.
> 
> Todays feeling: fat.  I have no real clothes that fit my body size.  I actually went from a size 18 to size 8.  Due to time and money, I do not have size 8 clothes.  I think its just the memory of wearing the old/big clothes makes me feel fat.  My perception of myself also makes me feel like I have not lost enough weight. But this is probably a result of wearing clothes that are too big for me.  I am 6 pounds away from my goal weight, and Im afraid those six pounds will not make me feel skinny.  Of course I definitely feel healthier.  These feelings are just so weird because yesterday I was feeling skinny.  Weird.  Anyways thats my rant of the day.
> 
> Got more stuff done today.  I am aiming to get lots of stuff done this week.  Hopefully if I crank it all now, the stress will decrease.  So the strategy is for high stress now instead of prolonged stress.  The goal is not to crack!
> 
> Deb-  thats so great you are able to do that kind of work.  Im sure it comes in handy for many things. And CONGRATULATIONS on the job!!!
> 
> Cam-  Thanks for the details about freezing food.  I have never attempted to do it.  I havent even froze bread.  Im just so scared its not going to taste the same.  But now I know it will
> 
> The one thing I do is get those little snack size Ziplocs and portion out my snacks.  Maybe that can help your snack time?
> 
> Shawn-  Yay for the pounds almost disappearing.  Im sure the one pound will follow soon.
> 
> Lisa- I dont know much about PF but I hope it goes away soon.  You are doing great with everything!
> 
> Susan- great job on the run.  I have seen those barefoot shoes and they seem pretty interesting.  I even saw someone wearing them at WDW.  Glad the concert was a blast.
> 
> Connie- Great idea. Post away!
> 
> 50sjayne- sorry about the situation youre in.  Hope youre able to find what you truly want for yourself.
> 
> Rose- sorry to hear about your son. But I think what you have instilled in him will get him through this and finish college.
> 
> Dani-  Hope the second half of the week is better.
> 
> Kelli- Glad to hear that you can still do your walking.  Take it slow.
> 
> Lindsay-  I think its great how you can look at the positive too.  I think number 1 positive is a very good positive.



You should check goodwill or the Salvation Army for some size 8's.  Around here this is good selection for cheap prices.  At least you'd have something that fit and it might boost your morale.



LuvBaloo said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> 
> *First some stats*
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
> (congrats 50sjayne & Rose&Mike!)
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------57!
> not reporting in for 1 week------ 13
> not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 3
> not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 6
> Excused------------------------- 4
> weigh ins----------------------- 30
> gains---------------------------- 6
> maintains------------------------ 3
> losses-------------------------- 21
> new or returning members -------- 1
> 
> 
> *Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 6!*
> This weeks group loss = 14.1 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.35 %
> Total group weight loss so far 243.7 pounds!
> So close to 250lb!
> AWESOME!
> 
> *Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
> (30+3+4)/ 67 = 55%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST *!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)
> 
> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 6 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.67% - tggrrstarr
> #9- 0.87% - Cupcaker
> #8- 0.93% - disneymom2one
> #7- 0.96% - Dreamer24
> #6- 0.98% - TIE SettingSail & CrystalS
> #5- 1.01% - KristiMc
> #4- 1.09% - cherry-pops
> #3- 1.51% - carmiedog
> #2- 1.61% - MickeyMagic
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 6 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.40% - tigger813
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> Congratulations * tigger813 *!!!
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
> followed by
> 
> or we have a medium version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
> followed by
> 
> and we have a small version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
> followed by
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!



Great Job everyone!!!


----------



## Connie96

We are here again to see those inches being whittled away and to celebrate our successes.

We started our challenge with 21 WINners and 12 have reported in this week.

Collectively, over the past 6 weeks, we have:


Lost a total of 70 3/5 inches
Lost an average of 4 1/7 inches
Lost an average of 2.62%

Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
5) mommyof2Pirates . . . -1.63%
4) Dreamer24 . . . . . . . . . -1.75%
3) Lisah0711 . . . . . . . . . .-2.26%
2) tggrrstarr . . . . . . . . . . -2.82%
And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is, *for the second time in a row*:
1) flipflopmom . . . . . . . . -2.91%

 Congratulations to Taryn, Kelli, Lisa, Dani, Lindsay and ALL of our WINners! 

Let the WINning continue! 

If anyone still wants to report their measurements for this period, please do. I'm happy to help you track your progress whether or not you are able to get your numbers in before the results are posted.


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> I have 7 minutes.   Busy, busy day.  I am actually going to a conference tonight for work with 3 other teachers.  Should be fun, and the school system is paying for everything!  I probably won't get to check in again until tomorrow night, so don't stress over me!   I love the girls I am going with, dinner tonight should be fun.  Don't know what we are having yet, but.... I don't care.  I'm not worrying about it tonight.  Is that a bad attitude?  Probably!  I've eaten veggies for lunches and dinners all week.  I am just in the mood.  Even though they'll reimburse me, I have to pay for my meal, so not too far out there!  We'll walk to dinner and back from the hotel, so that's my exercise for the day.
> 
> Just cruising along.  Trying to keep up with "mental boxes".  Do what you can for the moment, and don't think about the other stuff.  What do I need to be doing RIGHT NOW to take control and be productive, healthy, and make someone happy?  Otherwise, it all takes over and I can't focus on anything!
> 
> I'll get to find out my body fat analysis this am.  Hoping I'm not too disappointed.
> 
> Time's up!  If I don't get a chance to get back on before we leave this afternoon, have a good day today and tomorrow.  It's finally Wednesday!
> Taryn


 I hope your conference was fun.



tigger813 said:


> YEAH ME!!!! I'm the BL!!!!! It's taken me a long time to get back up there!!!!
> 
> Taking my daughter to the wellness center for a shake and I will go later this morning with a friend. At least I hope she's coming. If not, I'll get a walk in later anyways!
> 
> TTFN







Rose&Mike said:


> Mike and I went out last night. I had fries and beer, so I was happy. DS called at some point to tell me he was doing better, but I can't remember what else he said, between the beer and being exhausted I was just out of it. I sent him an article about ADD and coping mechanisms. I still don't think he has ADD--but I think he has some of the symptoms, and all of the suggestions are useful irregardless. I read through the whole do you have these symptoms, and based on what I know about him and what he tells me, I just can't even come close to coming up with enough. I think this was all just some growing pains, and he messed up and wants a do over, and realized yesterday he wasn't going to get one this semester. Even though he was starting to get back on track, he was still getting grades back from when he wasn't. So he over reacted and got very upset. I am glad we got in touch with the person at the university, because he said she told him the same things that I did. And now she knows to kind of keep an eye on him.
> 
> We were going to run a race in November, but we might drive down and visit DS instead. We'll see how it goes. I am absolutely exhausted. For a couple of hours when his phone was off I was a mess. It turns out it was dead and he was in class, so that was good. I am off today, and I think I am going to do nothing, take a nap or two. I might even skip another workout. I just need to not use all this excitement as an excuse to eat really crappy, which is what I want to do.
> 
> Ok, I woke up at 5:30 when Mike got up. I think I am going to go back to bed. Thanks for all the hugs. Have a good day.



I'm glad you went out last night and hope today is even better.  My son was diagnosed with ADHD about 9 months ago.  He's only 7, but I suspected it from about age 2 or 3.  He is on meds and is doing so so well.  He's like a new kid.  He did not have every syptom, but definitely had some of them.  Maybe your son should talk to a doctor to see if he might have it.  If he does meds could literally be a life changer for him.



jennz said:


> Hi cc!
> 
> Congrats Tigger on BL - you're right, it's been a while - glad you're back!
> 
> I really don't want to work out today but will do it...I started a new series yesterday, Slim in 6.  I can do this for 6 weeks.  That's what I keep telling myself.
> 
> DH had a potentially bad meeting about his job this morning, waiting to hear from him about that...I need to clean or exercise right now to get some of this stress out!



I hope all goes well with his job



Dreamer24 said:


> Today is a busy day.
> 
> I haven't kept up much but there was one QOTD that really jumped out at me.  If I had a vow renewal coming up and I were back at my goal weight, I would wear exactly the same dress I wore 1.5 years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CC, I'm sure I missed an update somewhere but how is your foot doing?



Gorgeous dress.  You looked marvelous, simply mavelous Darling.



keenercam said:


> Just a quick "good morning".  I am working from home for a couple of hours while some work is being done in our kitchen but I had to check in here.
> 
> Congratulations to all of our losers and maintainers.  Awesome job, everyone!!!  And congratulations to everyone who reported in this week.  Regardless of how we are doing, I really believe the first step toward success is showing up.
> 
> As for me, I measured my chips last night and counted the points. Dinner was a delicious WW mini cheeseburger, a serving of fat free chips, and a bowl of steamed veggies.  Delicious!  For dessert, I made a single serving no pudge brownie; I used Dannon light & fit cherry yogurt and it reminded me of a chocolate covered cherry.  Warm brownie with some cool whip light -- delicious!
> 
> Now, I have to be good today since tonight is my business dinner.  I will probably get to meet Mike Farrell who is the keynote speaker.  He is known as one of Hollywood's most prominent activists, though I don't know much about his efforts.  It will be very interesting.
> 
> Hugs, all! Have a great day!
> 
> ETA:  Dreamer24 -- You were a stunning bride!  You look so happy!



Sounds like an exciting dinner.



keenercam said:


> CC -- good luck with the studying.  I know you'll do great on those exams.  Can't wait to hear about your training next week.
> 
> jennz - so glad your husband's meeting was better than expected. Those work meetings can be scary.
> 
> Well, one of the workmen showed up at about 8:30 and he removed the cooktop and the drawer under it.  But the granite guy hasn't arrived yet and may not until about 10:45.  That is so annoying.  Thank God my firm has a remote server so I can work from here, but I know I'd be much more productive at my office desk.  Oh,and I haven't had breakfast yet just because it is kind of awkward with someone here, KWIM?



Sounds like you're getting a new kitchen.  I'm soooo jealous.


----------



## Connie96

No time for replies tonight...

Today's reality:
Breakfast - peanut butter on toast, V8Fusion
Morning break - walk 1 mile
Donate blood - granola bar
Lunch - brisket, beans, veggies, melon
Afternoon break - oikos, berries, walnuts
Dinner - modified Annie's Chicken Chedder Pasta, squash, zucchini
no workout - no snack

Tomorrow's plan:
Breakfast - cereal, milk, almonds, V8Fusion
Morning break - walk 1 mile
Lunch - going to Wendy's for salads with friends from work
Afternoon break - not sure because I'm out of oikos... have to think about it
Dinner - leftover chicken & pasta
Workout - sprints and stretching; protein shake or protein snack

I may just skip the afternoon snack, take my dinner to work with me and eat it right before I head out. That way, I'll be ready to run as soon as I get home and maybe not get stuck doing sprints in the dark.

Y'all have a great night and I'll talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## my3princes

Ugh.  My compute ate my last group of quotes.  I swear I read everything, but I'm exhausted at this point. 


Thursday QOTD:  What was the worst item that you ate on Wednesday.  Would you make the same choice again?

I had a fillo roll filled with bree and raspberries.  They  were good, but probably not worth the points.  We had company and that was what I served for dessert.  If I had to own up to the worst thing I ate each day, I'd probably make better choices


----------



## tigger813

feeling really lousy this morning. Nose is congested and I just want to go back to bed. I do need to go into work this morning to clean up from last night. I think I'll take some dayquil and see if that helps any. I should probably really call my client and cancel her. I tried the nose rinse last night so I could breathe. It caused my nose to run like a faucet this morning and during the night.

Time to try and get some bounce into me. I just had my protein shake and 1/2 of DD1s as she didn't want to finish hers.

TTFN (no bouncing Tigger this morning)


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congratulations to all our WIN! winners, and especially to *Taryn* for holding the number one spot two rounds in a row!   

Thank you, *Connie96,* for being our WIN! coach!  

A big BL thank you to my3princes (Deb) for being our coach this week!  And a big BL welcome to our new coach starting tomorrow, mommyof2Pirates (Lindsay)!  I know I've said this before, but we really could not do a BL challenge without all our wonderful coaches!  

*Lindsay,*  glad things worked out okay and DH's nana is getting treatment.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery for her.



Rose&Mike said:


> Lisa--I see you got my pm. I loved Corinna's reply of how she would "fix" the muffins.



 I know -- I felt so bad but it was kind of funny, too.    My heart was in the right place.  

I'm so glad that your DS is okay and I am so proud of you for the way that you handled the stress and stayed right OP!    I think that is a sign that you are truly where you need to be to be a maintainer for life!   

 Hi Corinna!  Nice to see you!  



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  Today I can see the light at the end of the tunnel for all the things Im working on   That is totally motivating me.  Also, upping all the fruits and veggies this past week has totally made a dent in my weight loss. I will be taking all of your advice and try to buy new clothes.  Probably next week since I will be finishing the majority of my work this week.  But wearing clothes that fits you well is important. The size 10s and 12s arent cutting it.  Ive enlisted my mom who is a super good thrifty shopper to pick up size 8s whenever she runs across them.  My ultimate goal is size 6, like back in high school   Anyways, hope everyone is having a good day.  I cant believe the challenge is already 40% done.  WOW.



 for new, smaller clothes!



my3princes said:


> Friday QOTD:  What was the worst item that you ate on Thursday.  Would you make the same choice again?



The worst items that I ate yesterday was a mini Milky Way candy bar and a mini Snickers candy bar.  190 empty calories.    To make matters worse, I wasn't really hungry when I ate them but there were only a few left and I didn't want to "miss out" in case they were gone tomorrow.  In hindsight, I would have left them alone.  Isn't it funny how even when a part of your brain recognizes what you are doing, the other part says "so what?!?"  



tigger813 said:


> feeling really lousy this morning. Nose is congested and I just want to go back to bed. I do need to go into work this morning to clean up from last night. I think I'll take some dayquil and see if that helps any. I should probably really call my client and cancel her. I tried the nose rinse last night so I could breathe. It caused my nose to run like a faucet this morning and during the night.



Hope that you are feeling better soon!    Take it easy on yourself.  I know the nose running is annoying but it does help wash all the bad stuff out.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning Everyone!

I didn't stick to my plan as well as I would have liked yesterday, so today I'm going to write it out here. Thanks to *Connie* for the inspiration.

by 9:30 AM: finish replying
by 10 AM: finish breakfast and reading the newspaper
10-11 AM: study math
11 AM-Noon: read and prep for tutoring my neighbor
Noon: eat lunch, continue reading/prepping until finished
until 2:45 PM: relax
2:45-4 PM: tutor

That's all I have to do today. But, it all has to be done before I start tutoring. I cannot rely on having time after my mom gets home from work. She's always coming up with something for me to do. She isn't worrying nearly as much about me and my fractured foot, but she's never liked to leave my sister and I home alone longer than necessary. Sometimes I think she forgets we're older than 12 and oh, I don't know, enjoy the quiet. 

Have a great day everyone! 

*Lisah*: Thanks for the good wishes! I actually saw a pediatric dentist . There are multiple other dentists in the practice and the hygienist insisted that the pediatric dentist was the one I had to see.  Hope you have a great day today too! 

*Tracey*: Hope you are feeling better as the day goes on.  I KNOW this cold (?) will NOT derail you! 

*Lindsay*: on DH’s grandmother. Hope tonight goes much more smoothly. 

*Rose*: Sounds like yesterday was a really good day! 

*Corinna*: Good to hear from you!  for maintaining!



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  Today I can see the light at the end of the tunnel for all the things Im working on   That is totally motivating me.  Also, upping all the fruits and veggies this past week has totally made a dent in my weight loss. I will be taking all of your advice and try to buy new clothes



 to everything! Thanks to you too! 



Connie96 said:


> Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
> 5) mommyof2Pirates . . . -1.63%
> 4) Dreamer24 . . . . . . . . . -1.75%
> 3) Lisah0711 . . . . . . . . . .-2.26%
> 2) tggrrstarr . . . . . . . . . . -2.82%
> And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is, *for the second time in a row*:
> 1) flipflopmom . . . . . . . . -2.91%[/SIZE]
> 
> Congratulations to our Top 5 WINners!  Taryn, you never cease to amaze me!



*Connie*: Hope you have a great, OP day today!  Love your plan for the day! 



my3princes said:


> Friday QOTD:  What was the worst item that you ate on Thursday.  Would you make the same choice again?



I didn’t really eat anything bad yesterday, but I did have the munchies and nothing really appealed to me. I only went .5 over my points minimum, so that part worked out, but then again, I probably only had 2-3 servings of fruits and veggies combined. I guess yesterday wasn’t as good of a day as I had thought.


----------



## dvccruiser76

my3princes said:


> We brought our kids at 2 1/2, 6 months and 9 months respectively.  I am soooo glad that we did.  Every age brings different things to enjoy.  At 6 and 9 months they loved all the action happening around them, the colors, music parades.  When they got tired they slept in their strollers.  We fell in love with Disney in a whole new way   I remember DS (now 15) being 2 1/2 on his first trip.  We went to the MK on our last day, planning to leave early to pack for our flight home.  We told him it was time to go and he cried because he didn't want to leave.  DS (almost 13) was just 6 months at the time and completely content to continue going.  It got cool that night and we had no sweatshirts with us so we ended up buying the boys sweatshirts just so we could keep going.  I remember the rides starting to close and being in line for Peter Pan's Flight.  That was the last ride of that trip.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is don't wait unless you have to.



Funny thing, I was soooo excited to book the Fantasy ship this week, but when the points charts were released, it just didn't work out without dropping down cash too, so my DH and I chatted about it and decided to do Disney in 2012 instead when it's all decorated for the holidays. (Yes I do plan vacations faaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr in advance )

We have a trip planned on the Dream this May, so instead of doing cruises 2 years in a row we'll do WDW in between. 

At first I was bummed, but now that I can plan things it seems like a better idea and from the sounds of everyone's replies going sooner than later is a must 



cclovesdis said:


> What movie did you see? (Did you already tell us this?  Sorry.)
> 
> I love Christmas music! My mp3 player has 3 things: whatever was pre-added to it, C25K podcasts, and Christmas music.



We saw Life as We Know It. It was sad in a lot of parts, but really good.

Yay for Christmas music 



Connie96 said:


> I really don't want to but I AM going to weigh-in tomorrow.
> 
> I know that I can lose this (AGAIN) if I go all out. There is a part of me that just wants to wait and "start" with the NEXT challenge in January so I don't have to post a big gain. Like, somehow it doesn't count if it happens "off the books". Stupid mind games. Stupid, counter-productive, self-defeating mind games.



 You can do it, and if it gets tough even hanging in there a little bit between now and the beginning of the next challenge in January will help you in the long run. 



flipflopmom said:


> Sophie was 2.5 on her first visit, and it was completely magical.  She slept mid day in the stroller much better than napping in room, and LOVED EVERY SINGLE SECOND of it.  I'd plan that trip for next December.  Definitely.



Disney during the holidays is sooooo nice 



tigger813 said:


> dvccruiser: DD! was 3 when we took her the first time. DD2 was 20 months and had a great time looking at the characters and everything. She was a really easy baby and when she was tired she just closed her eyes and took a nap. We used baby swap a lot that trip. I think it really depends on the kid. I don't think DD1 would've done as well at 20 months as she wasn't a good sleeper.
> 
> We went three years ago the same week we are going this time. We did MVMCP that time and are skipping it this time. It was just too crowded for us. My parents are going with us and my dad will probably be using a wheelchair this trip as he has Parkinson's and doesn't get around very well. DH and I really want to do the Sedway WS tour. My mom also wants to do it but she really needs to try out a Segway first to make sure she can control it.



Sorry to hear about your father. Hopefully making great Disney memories will make your trip extra special  



lisah0711 said:


> I love Christmas music.    After Halloween subsonicradio.com will start a Christmas stream of Disney music.


What  I need to find this!!!!



lisah0711 said:


> to our newest member crabbygal902!


Yay, welcome crabbygal902 



keenercam said:


> I must admit I am pretty pleased with everything I accomplished this weekend.  Howard and I saw a movie Friday night and I made sandwiches for both of us beforehand so that we weren't tempted by the food at the concession stand, though we did share a large popcorn with no butter (and I counted the points).



Yay, good job last week


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Connie96 said:


> Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
> 5) mommyof2Pirates . . . -1.63%
> 4) Dreamer24 . . . . . . . . . -1.75%
> 3) Lisah0711 . . . . . . . . . .-2.26%
> 2) tggrrstarr . . . . . . . . . . -2.82%
> And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is, *for the second time in a row*:
> 1) flipflopmom . . . . . . . . -2.91%




Congrats to all the WINners!!!!!  I was surprised to see my name on the top 5 again.  Its crazy how the scale is not really moving but that my inches are.  I guess I am just forming muscle from running and seeing lisa's picture of the muscle and fat it makes sense.  I am loosing the most from my thighs and hips so I know the running is really paying off.



my3princes said:


> Friday QOTD:  What was the worst item that you ate on Thursday.  Would you make the same choice again?



Well just for the record today is thursday  You had me confused for a few minutes I was like oh wow I forgot today is friday.   Then I was like oh no it is only thursday.

So for Thursdays QOTD- Last night I made hard boiled eggs since we got a free dozen at the farm tour this past weekend.  My younger DS loves to eat them.  I gave him one and since I only eat the yolk....yes I know the worst part I decided to crack one for me and I ate the yolk and gave the dog the whites.  Then I cracked two more and put the yolk in a bowl mixed it with mayo (deviled egg filling) and ate them. not a good choice at all and no I would not make the same choice again.  I have been thinking about how wrong that was since I ate them.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## pjlla

mommyof2Pirates said:


> just hoping on to say goodnight.  This evening my plans were turned upside down.  I had planned on coming home making dinner, running, load of laundry, and some cleaning.  Well on the way home dh called and said his nana was really sick and his mom cant even get her out of bed.  Its only his mom and himself so he went right over to help her.  I ended up having to get the boys which got me home at 630p.  by the time I made dinner it was already after 7.  dh just got home a few minutes ago.  They ended up calling 911 and it turns out his nana has a really bad case of pneumonia.  She is admitted and hopefully will get the right meds and feel better soon.  I just vegged and watch the goonies with the boys.  So nothing got done including running.  I will hopefully get a run in tomorrow after work.
> 
> Good night!



Sorry that your night got off track and such.  I'll say a prayer for nana's quick recovery.  Antibiotics and fluids should have her on the mend quickly.... older folks are like little kids.... they get very sick quickly, but sometimes they also bounce back quickly.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Lisa--I see you got my pm. I loved Corinna's reply of how she would "fix" the muffins.
> 
> Mike and I went for a run. We both really needed it. Feeling much better.
> 
> Thanks again for all the kind thoughts. I can honestly say that I have never been as scared as I was yesterday afternoon. Even when he was little and had all the weird illnesses, I was never just outright scared. Mike told me today that he was worried, and he doesn't worry about anything. DS checked in tonight after the prelaw frat meeting and said he really wants to go to law school and now he has a reason to work harder in college. He really sounded about the best he has all semester. Hoping we have turned the corner. It's funny last year we were lucky if we talked to him once a week. This year he got very needy. I think I will know he is doing better when he cuts back on the phone calls a bit.
> 
> And P, thanks for the idea about the care package. I actually had that on my list to do today, but got distracted with everything else. I finally got dressed and went to target and got him some goodies to mail tomorrow. I must say I am really proud of myself. I did get very upset yesterday, but I'm telling you last year I would have lost it. And I would have binged. And binged. Between my reasonably healthy eating habits, the calm I get from running, and knowing I had lots of support, I don't think I did too bad. I really wanted a Mom or a substitute mom yesterday. It was nice to be able to come here and unload a little. Thank you all.
> 
> Ok, talk to you all tomorrow.



I'm so proud of you for not binging and for RECOGNIZING that this is a big positive change in your behavior.    I think I am a bit older than you so I'd be happy to play substitute Mom... or at least "older-sister-that-you-actually-like-and-speak-to"!!  



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  Today I can see the light at the end of the tunnel for all the things Im working on   That is totally motivating me.  Also, upping all the fruits and veggies this past week has totally made a dent in my weight loss. I will be taking all of your advice and try to buy new clothes.  Probably next week since I will be finishing the majority of my work this week.  But wearing clothes that fits you well is important. The size 10s and 12s arent cutting it.  Ive enlisted my mom who is a super good thrifty shopper to pick up size 8s whenever she runs across them.  My ultimate goal is size 6, like back in high school   Anyways, hope everyone is having a good day.  I cant believe the challenge is already 40% done.  WOW.
> 
> Pamela-  Thank you so much for taking the time to write about thrift store shopping.  I will definitely be doing that soon.   I espcially like the little surprises I might find  Hope DDs swim meet goes well tonight.  That oatmeal sounds supper yummy.



Depending on how long you have been out of high school, the sizes may have changed.... I have NEVER been a size 4 or 6 in my entire life until now.... even when I was slim and before I had kids.  In high school and college I was always happy to be a 10 or 12.  When I got married I was a happy 10-ish.  But some of those clothes are snug (yes... I have some really old clothes in my closet!! ) around my waist, yet I am wearing a 4 or 6 now?? Doesn't make sense.

I totally get that "feeling thin" one day and then "fat" another.  I was feeling good on Tuesday... got some compliments on looking like I had lost more... felt great all day!  But today I feel pudgy.... I feel like I have a roll hanging over my pants that wasn't there Tuesday.  It doesn't really make any sense, unless it is some sort of bloating.  I've eating on plan every day this week and even managed some exercise recently.... so I shouldn't be feeling fatter.  I kind of wish I had gotten on the scale Tuesday when I was feeling slimmer.  It would have been interesting to see how it compared to today or tomorrow's weight (didn't weigh this a.m. either).  



my3princes said:


> Ugh.  My compute ate my last group of quotes.  I swear I read everything, but I'm exhausted at this point.
> 
> 
> Friday QOTD:  What was the worst item that you ate on Thursday.  Would you make the same choice again?
> 
> I had a fillo roll filled with bree and raspberries.  They  were good, but probably not worth the points.  We had company and that was what I served for dessert.  If I had to own up to the worst thing I ate each day, I'd probably make better choices




Was this last Friday's question or just a really early question for tomorrow?  I can't answer about today yet.... but Thursday is always a very ON PLAN day for me.... the threat of the scale the next morning hangs over me all day!  I swear, you could dip me in chocolate and I wouldn't even lick my fingers if it was a Thursday!!  



tigger813 said:


> feeling really lousy this morning. Nose is congested and I just want to go back to bed. I do need to go into work this morning to clean up from last night. I think I'll take some dayquil and see if that helps any. I should probably really call my client and cancel her. I tried the nose rinse last night so I could breathe. It caused my nose to run like a faucet this morning and during the night.
> 
> Time to try and get some bounce into me. I just had my protein shake and 1/2 of DD1s as she didn't want to finish hers.
> 
> TTFN (no bouncing Tigger this morning)



Sorry you are feeling "unbouncy".  Hope you get your bounce back soon.



lisah0711 said:


> The worst items that I ate yesterday was a mini Milky Way candy bar and a mini Snickers candy bar.  190 empty calories.    To make matters worse, I wasn't really hungry when I ate them but there were only a few left and I didn't want to "miss out" in case they were gone tomorrow.  In hindsight, I would have left them alone.  Isn't it funny how even when a part of your brain recognizes what you are doing, the other part says "so what?!?"



OMG.... my brain does that too!!  My "frontal lobe" is saying... "YOU KNOW YOU SHOULDN'T EAT THAT!... PUT IT DOWN!"  But that little voice in the back is saying...."go ahead... who cares.... it will taste sooooo good."  And sadly, I often listen to that small voice in the back instead of the sensible loud voice in the front!!!  WHY???

Happy Thursday morning everyone!  I'm here at work with just a few minutes left before I have to retrieve my class from Music.

I know I mentioned that I was trying to spread out my Flex point throughout the week this week. I added them up this morning out of curiosity and discovered I still have about 10 points I haven't used (not including any activity points I earned).  NO WAY I am eating an extra 10 points today, the day before weigh in.... so I'm curious to see how the scale is tomorrow.   I did splurge on a bowl of real ice cream last night to try to use up some points. Eating wise it has been a good week (but I probably should have eaten MORE), but exercise has been a disaster.  We shall see what the scale has to tell.

I'm working today and tomorrow, so my computer time will be very limited.  Plus I am coaching robotics today after school and of course, DD has swim practice.  I'm spending Saturday at my parent's house and Sunday we will be painting another side of the house (DH is feeling ambitious and wants to get another side done!!) after church, plus DD is having the boyfriend over for the afternoon.  So if I don't see much of you all in the next several days, I'm very sorry!!  Hopefully I can find enough time tomorrow to hop on and see how everyone did on the scale!  

I'll try to get back on later to chat................................P


----------



## keenercam

Worfiedoodles said:


> I have stuck to my plan since Monday morning at work when I posted it. I've been getting up at 6 the last 2 days and then on the TM.



awesome job, Maria!!    You should be so proud of yourself!  

50sjayne - I am so sorry for any dissatisfaction or unsettled feelings you are going through right now.  I really hope you will be feeling better and happier soon.  



Dreamer24 said:


> Cam, Jennifer, Pam, Mommyof2pirates, Rose, and Connie – Thank you!  It’s amazing what a professional photographer and professional hair and make up people can do!



This made me laugh because it is plain to see that you are naturally beautiful.  No expertise needed there.    I always joke that it took 3 man-hours by industry professionals for my hair and makeup as well as the magic of a phenomenal photographer to make me look great on our VR day.  

CC -- I think your day yesterday was better than you are giving yourself credit for.  Sorry your Mom seems to be hovering, and I hope the new job gives you some time and freedom outside the house.   

Thank you, Deb, for coaching this week!  And welcome, Lindsay! Oh, I just realized you start tomorrow, right?  I hope you love it.  I really enjoyed the week I coached.    I'm sorry about DH's Nana. It must be a relief to know she is in good hands where she can get the medication she needs, but I am sure it was very stressful for DH and DMIL.  

Rose -- I bet DS will LOVE the care package! I can't wait to hear what you put in it and his reaction to it.  You should be so proud of yourself for the way you are handling the stress and uncertainty.  I am so glad that running is a stress reliever for you. I am so jealous that you have that outlet!  

Jeanette -- Oh, a treasure hunt!! I hope your Mom loves the mission of helping you to find fashionable clothes that fit at reasonable prices.  It is always so much fun to have new wardrobe choices even if they aren't "new" but only "new to you".  You sooo deserve to be wearing flattering clothes that fit. I can't wait to hear what your Mom comes up with. 

Connie - Thankyou so much for keeping track of WIN for all of us to hear how the participants are doing. Congratulations to all the WINners and especially the biggest losing WINners, including Taryn!!  

To everyone who is feeling   I hope today is a much better day!

Oh, and for everyone who asked about the kitchen.  3 years ago we did a MAJOR kitchen renovation where it was stripped to the studs and the support beams, did some structural repairs, cut a huge opening between the kitchen and family room and put a granite breakfast bar on the family room side, widened 2 of the 3 doorways, got all new appliances, and rebuilt one whole wall of the family room with built-ins, the breakfast bar, etc.  It is absolutely gorgeous and I love it every day.  However, the piece of granite in front of the cooktop was loose and needed to be re-fitted and stabilized.  It is impressive to me that the kitchen design company took care of this 3 years after the project was done, without question.  One of the guys who worked on the project in 2007 said he was so impressed with how brand new the kitchen still looked but that it was obvious I was cooking too much or the cooktop trip wouldn't be wearing out like that. LOL! I told him how much I LOVE to be in the kitchen. He said it is still one of his favorites that he ever worked on. That made me feel great.

Here is a before picture: 





I wish I had some better “after” pictures somewhere, but here is an idea of the color:





You can see the cooktop set-up here with the inlaid glass tiles in the backsplash:


----------



## goldcupmom

Wishing I had time to get to all these posts.....sadly, I am swamped!  I finally got the flooring info yesterday and now have basically until Wednesday to pick contractor and flooring.  It will get done, but sleep & exercise won't.  I have walked ONCE since last week....and only about 3.5.  The dog & I are really missing it.

Turned cold here this morning.  Off to start a pot of chili and use up rotting bananas making a VERY NON DIET coffee cake.  Fortunately, I make them often and am learning to resist....loads of real butter & sugar.

Will WI tomorrow.  Not too hopeful, but it is life.

Hugs to all!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Cam I love your new kitchen.  It gives me some ideas for a change we plan to do way down the road.  I would be cooking often too if I were you.  Its beautiful.


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> feeling really lousy this morning. Nose is congested and I just want to go back to bed. I do need to go into work this morning to clean up from last night. I think I'll take some dayquil and see if that helps any. I should probably really call my client and cancel her. I tried the nose rinse last night so I could breathe. It caused my nose to run like a faucet this morning and during the night.
> 
> Time to try and get some bounce into me. I just had my protein shake and 1/2 of DD1s as she didn't want to finish hers.
> 
> TTFN (no bouncing Tigger this morning)



Feel better



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Congrats to all the WINners!!!!!  I was surprised to see my name on the top 5 again.  Its crazy how the scale is not really moving but that my inches are.  I guess I am just forming muscle from running and seeing lisa's picture of the muscle and fat it makes sense.  I am loosing the most from my thighs and hips so I know the running is really paying off.
> 
> 
> 
> Well just for the record today is thursday  You had me confused for a few minutes I was like oh wow I forgot today is friday.   Then I was like oh no it is only thursday.
> 
> So for Thursdays QOTD- Last night I made hard boiled eggs since we got a free dozen at the farm tour this past weekend.  My younger DS loves to eat them.  I gave him one and since I only eat the yolk....yes I know the worst part I decided to crack one for me and I ate the yolk and gave the dog the whites.  Then I cracked two more and put the yolk in a bowl mixed it with mayo (deviled egg filling) and ate them. not a good choice at all and no I would not make the same choice again.  I have been thinking about how wrong that was since I ate them.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



OMG  it is only Thursday today.  Somehow I lost a day   I guess having the kids off school early yesterday and no school today or tomorrow has thrown me for a loop.  So yes that is Thursday's QOTD in reference to Wednesday.  I'll go back and correct it



keenercam said:


> awesome job, Maria!!    You should be so proud of yourself!
> 
> 50sjayne - I am so sorry for any dissatisfaction or unsettled feelings you are going through right now.  I really hope you will be feeling better and happier soon.
> 
> 
> 
> This made me laugh because it is plain to see that you are naturally beautiful.  No expertise needed there.    I always joke that it took 3 man-hours by industry professionals for my hair and makeup as well as the magic of a phenomenal photographer to make me look great on our VR day.
> 
> CC -- I think your day yesterday was better than you are giving yourself credit for.  Sorry your Mom seems to be hovering, and I hope the new job gives you some time and freedom outside the house.
> 
> Thank you, Deb, for coaching this week!  And welcome, Lindsay! Oh, I just realized you start tomorrow, right?  I hope you love it.  I really enjoyed the week I coached.    I'm sorry about DH's Nana. It must be a relief to know she is in good hands where she can get the medication she needs, but I am sure it was very stressful for DH and DMIL.
> 
> Rose -- I bet DS will LOVE the care package! I can't wait to hear what you put in it and his reaction to it.  You should be so proud of yourself for the way you are handling the stress and uncertainty.  I am so glad that running is a stress reliever for you. I am so jealous that you have that outlet!
> 
> Jeanette -- Oh, a treasure hunt!! I hope your Mom loves the mission of helping you to find fashionable clothes that fit at reasonable prices.  It is always so much fun to have new wardrobe choices even if they aren't "new" but only "new to you".  You sooo deserve to be wearing flattering clothes that fit. I can't wait to hear what your Mom comes up with.
> 
> Connie - Thankyou so much for keeping track of WIN for all of us to hear how the participants are doing. Congratulations to all the WINners and especially the biggest losing WINners, including Taryn!!
> 
> To everyone who is feeling   I hope today is a much better day!
> 
> Oh, and for everyone who asked about the kitchen.  3 years ago we did a MAJOR kitchen renovation where it was stripped to the studs and the support beams, did some structural repairs, cut a huge opening between the kitchen and family room and put a granite breakfast bar on the family room side, widened 2 of the 3 doorways, got all new appliances, and rebuilt one whole wall of the family room with built-ins, the breakfast bar, etc.  It is absolutely gorgeous and I love it every day.  However, the piece of granite in front of the cooktop was loose and needed to be re-fitted and stabilized.  It is impressive to me that the kitchen design company took care of this 3 years after the project was done, without question.  One of the guys who worked on the project in 2007 said he was so impressed with how brand new the kitchen still looked but that it was obvious I was cooking too much or the cooktop trip wouldn't be wearing out like that. LOL! I told him how much I LOVE to be in the kitchen. He said it is still one of his favorites that he ever worked on. That made me feel great.
> 
> Here is a before picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had some better after pictures somewhere, but here is an idea of the color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the cooktop set-up here with the inlaid glass tiles in the backsplash:



Your kitchen is Amazing.  Makes mine look like a farmhouse kitchen


----------



## my3princes

One of my dear friend who I met here on the DIS has been diagnosed with Breast Cancer.  She is having a bi-lateral masectomy very soon.  She doesn't want too much attention and doesn't post on this thread, but I need your prayers and a bit of help.  She is losing weight and the only food she feels like eating is soup.  She can't find any canned ones that she likes the taste of so she is looking for some recipes that she can make and freeze.  Could you please share your best soup recipes with me (the higher the calorie the better in this case) and I'll pass them on to her.  Thanks a million.


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> One of my dear friend who I met here on the DIS has been diagnosed with Breast Cancer.  She is having a bi-lateral masectomy very soon.  She doesn't want too much attention and doesn't post on this thread, but I need your prayers and a bit of help.  She is losing weight and the only food she feels like eating is soup.  She can't find any canned ones that she likes the taste of so she is looking for some recipes that she can make and freeze.  Could you please share your best soup recipes with me (the higher the calorie the better in this case) and I'll pass them on to her.  Thanks a million.



Saying a prayer right now for your friend and her family.  Will post some soup recipes tonight if I have anything appropriate................P


----------



## Zoesmama03

I have always absolutely loved the Weight Watchers vegetable soup.  You use zucchini, carrots, cabbage and green beans(pretty much anything you feel you want to add in) and vegetable or chicken broth with about a tablespoon or two of tomato paste.  Its so yummy! 

I have made it and added beef stew meat and made some carnivores pretty happy. 

I would imagine chicken and rice soup is easy to whip up. What about lentil soup/puree?  Packed with protein too for energy. 

I'm with her I don't like the taste of canned soups. Or even the ramen type. YUCK


----------



## Zoesmama03

I've been a horrible group member.  

I'm getting back on track in some ways.  Still slacking with the exercise though.   

I'm just getting past AF and was shocked when I took a peek at the scale today.  I was at 289.2 which is down 7 lbs from when I weighed earlier in the week.    I got on twice to see.  Its was jumping all over the past couple weeks. So I can't wait to see what tomorrow morning brings as official weigh in.  

Cam,
I actually really like the white cabinet look in kitchens. But the island and counter tops are much prettier in your after. I wish I was a home owner, sometimes, the cost of keeping appliances up is scary though.


----------



## my3princes

Thank you all again.  I'm still in disbelief.


Someone mentioned that they'd like a Snow White Avatar and I found one





You can right click and save it to your computer then upload it from there into your usercp or do it by copying the address under properties.


----------



## cherry-pops

LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 6 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.67% - tggrrstarr
> #9- 0.87% - Cupcaker
> #8- 0.93% - disneymom2one
> #7- 0.96% - Dreamer24
> #6- 0.98% - TIE SettingSail & CrystalS
> #5- 1.01% - KristiMc
> #4- 1.09% - cherry-pops
> #3- 1.51% - carmiedog
> #2- 1.61% - MickeyMagic
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 6 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.40% - tigger813


 Wow - I made top 10! Amazing. 

Congrats to our other superstars and losers!


----------



## SettinSail

Thanks for the new avatar, Deb!   I have to post to see what it looks like.
Also, check out my new 20 pound clippie

Now, I am determined to lose 20 more.  It might take a long time.  

I can really tell I've lost 20 but I don't need new clothes yet and so far only 2 friends have commented.

I am ready to see a BIG difference!

Shawn


AND......congrats on your new job !!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Still feeling lousy. I already called in for tomorrow. Just had homemade chicken parmesan sandwich for supper. I'll either maintain or have a slight gain for the week. I've had a few comfort foods today, like M&Ms and some rainbow sherbet. And to be honest I'm totally ok with that. I haven't been up to working out today. I will get back into the swing of things this weekend I hope. 

Having pizza tomorrow night for supper and going out to eat on Sunday afternoon. Supposed to go to a Halloween party on Saturday night. I will have my protein drinks for breakfast and lunch both days and one for breakfast tomorrow. 

Watching shows with the family. DH and DD1 are going to make cookie brownies in a bit. Need to pick out a movie to watch as a family in a few minutes as soon as Mythbusters is over.

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

SettinSail said:


> Thanks for the new avatar, Deb!   I have to post to see what it looks like.
> Also, check out my new 20 pound clippie
> 
> Now, I am determined to lose 20 more.  It might take a long time.
> 
> I can really tell I've lost 20 but I don't need new clothes yet and so far only 2 friends have commented.
> 
> I am ready to see a BIG difference!
> 
> Shawn
> 
> 
> AND......congrats on your new job !!!!!



Don't feel bad about others not commenting.  Sometimes people are leary of saying something about weight loss when they aren't absolutely certain.  But I know how you feel..... after losing my first 20-ish I felt like a VS model!!  But sadly, I seemed to be the only one noticing!  But shortly after that as I was approaching 30 pounds down, people really started commenting.  Depending on how big you are to start, it will take more pounds lost to be really obvious.    Plus, if you aren't wearing new clothes, maybe it doesn't show enough!  Have you tried wearing some newer, more fitted clothes??   

Great job on the new clippie!



tigger813 said:


> Still feeling lousy. I already called in for tomorrow. Just had homemade chicken parmesan sandwich for supper. I'll either maintain or have a slight gain for the week. I've had a few comfort foods today, like M&Ms and some rainbow sherbet. And to be honest I'm totally ok with that. I haven't been up to working out today. I will get back into the swing of things this weekend I hope.
> 
> Having pizza tomorrow night for supper and going out to eat on Sunday afternoon. Supposed to go to a Halloween party on Saturday night. I will have my protein drinks for breakfast and lunch both days and one for breakfast tomorrow.
> 
> Watching shows with the family. DH and DD1 are going to make cookie brownies in a bit. Need to pick out a movie to watch as a family in a few minutes as soon as Mythbusters is over.
> 
> TTFN



I hope you feel better enough to go to the party Saturday.  And I don't want to know what "cookie brownies" are!!    They sound too yummy!



Well..... if you know ANYTHING about me, you know that I find my DH's homemade oatmeal chocolate chip cookie dough nearly irresistable... and he is in the kitchen making a batch RIGHT NOW!  DD volunteered him to make cookies for her Latin class "festivus" tomorrow.  So I am staying OUT of the kitchen!  (But I did ask him to put a small scoop of dough in the fridge to enjoy AFTER weigh in tomorrow1.)    I had a good day and I don't need to spoil it this last in the day!  

Hopefully I'll be able to hop on tomorrow to say hi..................P


----------



## tigger813

Pam- It was quite yummy! Nothing special but good! I think I'm done eating today.

I'm so out of it that when I was taking them out of the oven, that I grabbed the other side of the pan with a bare hand and burned my thumb and pointer finger on my left hand. It's throbbing pretty good right now! UGH!!!!! Good thing I already took tomorrow off from work! I'm sure it will be nice and blistered in the morning! Hope the Nyquil knocks me out tonight!

Watching Jeopardy with the family now. Looking forward to Big Bang Theory shortly!

Think I will get some more ice for my fingers! It hurts to type!!!!


----------



## Dreamer24

My day of eating has been good.  Unfortunately my only work out was a 45 minute walk at lunch.  I'm not looking forward to tomorrow's weigh in.  I think I'm back up the lb I lost last week but if nothing else, it will motivate me for next week!

Happy Thursday night!  It's almost the weekend!

Cam, I'm so jealous of your kitchen!  I love it!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

my3princes said:


> One of my dear friend who I met here on the DIS has been diagnosed with Breast Cancer.  She is having a bi-lateral masectomy very soon.  She doesn't want too much attention and doesn't post on this thread, but I need your prayers and a bit of help.  She is losing weight and the only food she feels like eating is soup.  She can't find any canned ones that she likes the taste of so she is looking for some recipes that she can make and freeze.  Could you please share your best soup recipes with me (the higher the calorie the better in this case) and I'll pass them on to her.  Thanks a million.



that is so sad...I am sending prayers her way.  Sorry I am not a soup maker so I dont have anything to offer other than my prayers.



Zoesmama03 said:


> I was at 289.2 which is down 7 lbs from when I weighed earlier in the week.



wow great job!  



SettinSail said:


> check out my new 20 pound clippie
> 
> Now, I am determined to lose 20 more.  It might take a long time.
> 
> I can really tell I've lost 20 but I don't need new clothes yet and so far only 2 friends have commented.



Im not sure how much you have to loose but I noticed at 20 I could tell I lost a bunch of weight but the comments really started to come at 25 and 30.  I am now a bit stuck around 30 and I notice I dont get comments anymore.  Great job on the loss so far and the clippie looks great!



tigger813 said:


> I'm so out of it that when I was taking them out of the oven, that I grabbed the other side of the pan with a bare hand and burned my thumb and pointer finger on my left hand. It's throbbing pretty good right now! UGH!!!!!



Ouch that is the worst.  I hope they feel better soon.

I did good all day until dinner.  Dh wanted to go out since today was pay day.  We didnt have much at home to make so I agreed.  He picked applebees.  I got the trio but only ate 2 items.  Boneless buffalo wings and spinach and artichoke dip.  Totally not sure what I was thinking.  I hope it doesnt wreck my weight loss for the week.  I didnt get my run in either.

Tomorrow is grandparents day at ryans school so my parents are coming here early in that a.m. to get him off to school.  I have a morning meeting and then just a bunch of work to do at the office.  Thank god tomorrow is friday!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I stuck to my plan for the most part. I forgot to schedule a time to shower (it takes a while because of my foot) so I only had so much time to study today. But, I don't have to plan for tutoring tomorrow so I have plenty of time tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow! Hope your weigh-ins go well! 

CC 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Funny thing, I was soooo excited to book the Fantasy ship this week, but when the points charts were released, it just didn't work out without dropping down cash too, so my DH and I chatted about it and decided to do Disney in 2012 instead when it's all decorated for the holidays. (Yes I do plan vacations faaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr in advance )
> 
> We have a trip planned on the Dream this May, so instead of doing cruises 2 years in a row we'll do WDW in between.
> 
> At first I was bummed, but now that I can plan things it seems like a better idea and from the sounds of everyone's replies going sooner than later is a must
> 
> 
> 
> We saw Life as We Know It. It was sad in a lot of parts, but really good.



I love planning ahead for Disney trips.  My mother, however, was ecstatic when we booked one only 3 weeks in advance. It fit into our schedule and Southwest was offering a great deal when you booked the flight, resort, and tickets together.

Ill have to look into that movie. I tend to like that type of movie. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Congrats to all the WINners!!!!!  I was surprised to see my name on the top 5 again.  Its crazy how the scale is not really moving but that my inches are.  I guess I am just forming muscle from running and seeing lisa's picture of the muscle and fat it makes sense.  I am loosing the most from my thighs and hips so I know the running is really paying off.



 Congrats!



pjlla said:


> Depending on how long you have been out of high school, the sizes may have changed.... I have NEVER been a size 4 or 6 in my entire life until now.... even when I was slim and before I had kids.  In high school and college I was always happy to be a 10 or 12.  When I got married I was a happy 10-ish.  But some of those clothes are snug (yes... I have some really old clothes in my closet!! ) around my waist, yet I am wearing a 4 or 6 now?? Doesn't make sense.



Thanks for reminding us of this!


----------



## cclovesdis

keenercam said:


> CC -- I think your day yesterday was better than you are giving yourself credit for.  Sorry your Mom seems to be hovering, and I hope the new job gives you some time and freedom outside the house.



Thanks! I am really looking forward to working no matter how part-time it is. My mother was a little better today. Shes been better, but shes also been much worse. 

I love, love your kitchen! 

*Julie*:  for weigh-in tomorrow!

*Deb*: Thanks for coaching this week!  No school for DSs today and tomorrow? 



my3princes said:


> One of my dear friend who I met here on the DIS has been diagnosed with Breast Cancer.  She is having a bi-lateral masectomy very soon.  She doesn't want too much attention and doesn't post on this thread, but I need your prayers and a bit of help.  She is losing weight and the only food she feels like eating is soup.  She can't find any canned ones that she likes the taste of so she is looking for some recipes that she can make and freeze.  Could you please share your best soup recipes with me (the higher the calorie the better in this case) and I'll pass them on to her.  Thanks a million.



I will definitely keep her in my prayers. 

As for soup, this is what my father does. We have a whole chicken for dinner one night. Whatever is left is thrown into boiling water and cooked for a few hours. We add as many veggies as we can find and are logical. This week, he used turnips. They really added a lot to the soup. My mom vetoed dads suggestion to add bell peppers. Dad also adds at least 1 hard-boiled egg and plenty of small pasta-orzo, ditalini, pastina, alphabets, etc. Elbows would work fine as well. Beans couldnt hurt either, unless they dont settle well.

Would she eat a beef stew? Stew beef is often on sale here. We cook it in a pressure cooker with potatoes, carrots, and onions. You can also add bell peppers, tomatoes, and/or turnips.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi *Melissa*! Hope weigh-in goes well tomorrow! 



cherry-pops said:


> Wow - I made top 10! Amazing.



 Congrats!



SettinSail said:


> Also, check out my new 20 pound clippie



Congrats to you too!  I KNOW you will lose another 20! 

*Tracey*:  Hope you are feeling better tomorrow and that your fingers are okay! 



pjlla said:


> Well..... if you know ANYTHING about me, you know that I find my DH's homemade oatmeal chocolate chip cookie dough nearly irresistable... and he is in the kitchen making a batch RIGHT NOW!  DD volunteered him to make cookies for her Latin class "festivus" tomorrow.  So I am staying OUT of the kitchen!  (But I did ask him to put a small scoop of dough in the fridge to enjoy AFTER weigh in tomorrow1.)    I had a good day and I don't need to spoil it this last in the day!



Sounds like a great plan!  I take it you dont get sick off of raw dough? Im too lactose intolerant to even try, so I honestly have no idea about this type of stuff. 

*Dani* and *Lindsay*:  for weigh-in tomorrow.


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> Pam- It was quite yummy! Nothing special but good! I think I'm done eating today.
> 
> I'm so out of it that when I was taking them out of the oven, that I grabbed the other side of the pan with a bare hand and burned my thumb and pointer finger on my left hand. It's throbbing pretty good right now! UGH!!!!! Good thing I already took tomorrow off from work! I'm sure it will be nice and blistered in the morning! Hope the Nyquil knocks me out tonight!
> 
> Watching Jeopardy with the family now. Looking forward to Big Bang Theory shortly!
> 
> Think I will get some more ice for my fingers! It hurts to type!!!!



Ouch.  Burns are the worst.  Since you work with your hands it may be a while before you can give a massage.



I promised pics of the closet.  It isn't completely finished, still need to paint the door and trim, add the baseboards and some hooks for frying pans, but it's close.















And this is a picture of my oldest son and his girlfriend.  They went to the homecoming dance tonight


----------



## Connie96

my3princes said:


> Thursday QOTD:  What was the worst item that you ate on Wednesday.  Would you make the same choice again?



Really, I have no regrets about food on Wednesday. I probably shouldn't have had the THIRD slice of brisket when Mom and I went to a BBQ joint for lunch yesterday, but after having donated blood that morning, I'm okay with it. Yes, in the same situation, I would do it again.

Today's reality:
Breakfast - cereal, milk, almonds, V8Fusion
Morning break - no walk (stupid department meeting)
Lunch - Wendy's Apple Pecan Chicken Salad
Snack - snack-sized portion of leftover chicken & pasta
Munchies - 2 tater tots, 1 bite of banana when I picked up DD from daycare 
Dinner - leftover chicken & pasta
Workout - sprints, string cheese

Tomorrow's plan: 
Breakfast - yogurt, granola, walnuts, berries
Morning break - walk
Lunch - ummmm.... 
Snack - string cheese, orange
Dinner - spaghetti, veggies
Workout - lift weights, protein snack

Can yall tell that I make this stuff up as I type??

I did read everything today but I'm about out of time for one day, so replies will have to wait for another time.

Good night!


----------



## wvgoofyfan

Sure haven't had much time to read thru the thread, but got the basics down I think.   I have major weight to lose...both from quitting smoking and stress eating.  Glad I found this thread and looking forward to catching up.....Good luck everyone on tomorrow's weigh in....


----------



## corinnak

Thursday QOTD: What was the worst item that you ate on Wednesday. Would you make the same choice again?

Wednesday, I had a great day, actually.  If I had it to do over again, I'd leave out the half a z-bar I put in my yogurt with frozen berries.  It did not add anything I wanted, so was essentially a wasted point.


Today was another matter entirely - I was doing pretty well, but the kids had the day off of school and I took them to the science museum.  I fell asleep in the movie about Arabia - it was good, but also dark and comfy.  We also went to the Dead Sea Scroll exhibit, which is amazing from an archeological perspective - the kids were impressed with how old all this stuff was.  It's not every day you see a 2,000 year old piece of fabric or pomegranate or piece of parchment!  After we got out, though, we were all pretty hungry.  So we went to the food place in the museum - choices are limited.  The kids each had one of the two remaining pieces of cheese pizza.  I had a vegetable sub-type sandwich, but man, that provalone cheese adds up super fast.  I did have them leave off the mayo AND olive oil and subbed in dijon mustard. That blew through most of my remaining points for the day.  And I so clearly needed to eat something.  My excess today was probably the McDonald's ice cream cone on the drive home.  3 points - not the end of the world, but probably not strictly necessary, either.  Oh, and a few bites of DS's M&M mcFlurry- I gotta track that....  That probably is the worst thing in the past few days. Sooo fascinating, I know.

*Deb*- your closet looks great!  Also, your DS and his girlfriend seriously could not be any more adorable.  Hope they had a great time at the dance!!

*Cam* - I think your kitchen looked nice before, but WOW, it looks like a showplace now!!!  Congratulations - it must be a joy to cook in there!

*Tracey* - I hope you feel better soon - between illness and injury, you're having a rough time!!!

*wvgoofyfan* - it sounds like you've got the right idea and you're in the right place!  Welcome!!!

I'm totally fried - better get some sleep...
Have a great night everyone!!


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone, today it was raining all day.  Just made me feel like being in bed.  I got more assignments that are due sooner than I thought.  I was planning on going to a halloween party this saturday, but oh well.  Im hoping tomorrow will be a very good weigh in day.  I have a long weekend this weekend.  It will be nice not having to work just so that I can concentrate on my homework.  Happy friday to everyone!

QOTD:  I ate an entire torta for dinner.  Its basically a sandwich in a bread roll.  I did hollow out the entire roll.  I lined the inside of the sandwich with smashed pinto beans.  Only had lettuce, avocado, and onions in my sandwich.  But I felt bad eating the whole thing when I knew I should only eat half.

Cam- I liked how you phrased it...a treasure hunt.  I will keep that in mind when I go.  I always dread clothes shopping.  Its hard to find clothes that fit me right due to my height and body type.

I love your kitchen.  You have really good taste.

Deb-  Prayers for your friend.  I like making egg drop soup.  The base is chicken broth.  You then add any veggies you like.  For example, spinach, mushrooms, carrots, peas.  Season with pepper.  Cook the veggies for a while in the broth.  Then crack an egg in a bowl, whisk.  Then, stir your pot of soup constantly in one direction.  While its swirling, slowly pour the egg mixture into the soup.  This should make ribbons of egg.  The only thing is that this soup is low calories, but it is yummy.

Great job on the closet!

Lindsay- how cute about grandparents day.  PD that your dinner out it doesnt affect your weight loss.

CC- how did the studying go?

Connie-  Good job for keeping up with the journaling.

wvgoofyfan- Welcome!  Wow if you were able to quit smoking you can definitely do the weight loss thing.

Corinna- I think you did great with what you had available.  Its ok to have a treat like that once in a while, and your choice was better than many of the other desserts they have there.  I snuck in one tiny piece of chocolate today


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning  
It has been pretty quiet around.  Dh and I went out for dinner last night.  His supervisor observed him yesterday.  As the most experienced math teacher in his entire district but especially the junior high school, I think she treat him like new teacher.  My dh has tried so many different things in his classes and has been so successful at what he does she should be asking him questions about what is going on there. His observation went well but at the end she asked about something they did.  She suggested something and he told her "Our book does it this was to start and goes to that 2 sections from now".  I don't think she has made any effort to really get to know him or the curriculum.


So he was not in a good mood so we went out to dinner before I went to yoga.  She really worked our arms last night.  They feel okay this morning but they got a great workout last night.  During the meditation period I fell asleep.  I try so hard not to but at the very end I just went out.  My neighbor on the floor tapped my hand just before we had to sit up.  I was also snoring.  I guess my sinuses are more congested than I thought. 

I have a number of papers to get settled today before I leave school today.  I was going to do them but a friend who retired last year stopped by at the end of the day so I didn't get any paperwork done but had a great chat with him.  I really do miss him.  We taught for 33 years together.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Good Morning Losers!

I want to say a great big thanks to deb for being our coach last week....you did an awesome job.

I will be our coach for this week.  For those of you who dont know me: My name is Lindsay.  I am 31.  Married for 7 years and I have 2 sons ages 3 and almost 6.  I work full time as a practice manager for a pediatric office.

I was always athletic and fit until after high school then it was a yo yo effect.  My heaviest weight prior to kids was 168 which I thought was horrible.  After kids I ballooned up to 215. 

I began my weight loss/lifestyle changes in may of this year and since have lost 30lbs.  I joined the BL challenge during the summer and think its the best thing I could have done.  Everyone on here is so amazing and have been such a great support.  

Friday's QOTD:  What is one promise you can make today to keep yourself on plan this weekend and upcoming week?

I promise to plan out my meals and stick to them!  I also got a new water bottle and am focusing on getting in my water.  Ok that was 2 promises to myself.  Let this be a good week


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

donac said:


> Good Friday morning
> During the meditation period I fell asleep.  I try so hard not to but at the very end I just went out.



Wow dona thats some pretty good meditation.  Glad you had a good workout and hopefully dh is doing better today.  Its hard to take critism from others who are not as experienced especially if they really dont have great ideas.  Good luck getting that paperwork done today.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning,

Still feeling yucky so getting back into bed as soon as kids head off to school. Fingers aren't as bad as I thought they'd be this morning but glad I took today off. DD2 is coughing again but usually does first thing in the morning. Going to go make DD1s lunch now. She's sad this morning as we had to cancel her sleepover tonight since I'm sick and her BFF has had a sore throat the last 2 days. Trying to keep germs in our own houses!

I'll be back later!


----------



## tigger813

Up 1.4 for the week. Not bad considering I haven't worked out in 2 days. Maybe I'll do some Wii Fit plus later if I have the energy. I haven't done that in a while and it's fun.

TTFN


----------



## jennz

Okay somehow I was unsubscribed from this thread again...is someone  giving me a hint?  Not taking it!

Cam your kitchen is beautiful!  It's huge!  I love the before too.

My3Princes...so sorry about your friend.   I don't know if she'd be up for it but the Corn Chowder Disney recipe is delicious and pretty easy to make.  I think it's from Boma.  Corn, onion, potatoes...but it's a chowder so it's heavier.  I got the recipe off the Dis, if you want it I can search it for you.  Let me know.

Tig hope your feeling better.

3 days in a row exercising and down 1.8 since Monday!  Still up overall but working on changing that.


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

Not much to report since last night. I have been planning out my schedule for the day in my head, but I best write it down here. Today, I think I'll be more specific.

finish here by 8:30 AM
until 9 AM: eat breakfast & read the newspaper
9-10 AM: shower, get dressed, wash dishes
10-10:10 AM: quick 5-min. project
10:10-11:15 AM: study (hoping for an entire chapter today )
11:15-12 Noon: check back in here
12-12:30 PM: eat lunch (no idea what we have) & journal food
12:30-1:30 PM: study more
1:30-2:45 PM: prep for tutoring (shouldn't benecessary, but sometimes I think of things throughout the day) & relax
Tutor until no later than 5 PM
Eat dinner sometime.
My sister is coming over. I have no idea what that means for my schedule. Usually we go shopping and I could use a trip to Target.

Can you tell it really drives me nuts that I can't plan out my schedule past 2:45 PM? 

Some quick replies and then it's breakfast time.

Have a great day everyone!

CC

*Deb*: Love the closet!  Your son and his GF look so happy! 

*Connie*: Sounds like you had a great day yesterday!  A banana is not exactly something I would criticize myself over. Now, a triple burger, that's a different story. 

Thank you again for giving blood! 

 vwgoofyfan!

*Corinna*: Again, I wouldn't criticize myself too much about yesterday. I tend to eat more when I am sitting for a long period of time or when I nap during the day. So, since you did both, I'm thinking your body needed the food. 

And, it sounds like you got a good amount of walking in! 

 museum too!

*Jeanette*:  on your sudden business. Enjoy your long weekend! 

I'm really not sure what a torta is , but I think it's safe to say that hallowing it the bread was a great choice! 

I have to try that soup! 

Thanks for asking about my studying. I did better than I thought I would yesterday considering I forgot to schedule a time to shower (and that takes a while with my foot), but I am hoping to get through quite a bit today.

*Dona*: DH's experience sounds terrible.  Middle school can be some of the most difficult years to teach. From what I can tell, the curriculum is becoming more and more demanding. I wouldn't doubt for a second that DH is an amazing teacher! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Friday's QOTD:  What is one promise you can make today to keep yourself on plan this weekend and upcoming week?



I promise to journal all my food and , schedule my days.

Great question!  Thanks for coaching!

*Tracey*: Feel better soon. 

*jennz*: Great loss in just a few days!


----------



## lisah0711

*Please PM those weights to LuvBaloo and HH numbers to jenanderson today!  This is an off week for WIN! but you can always send Connie96 numbers anytime if you missed reporting last week.  *



dvccruiser76 said:


> What  I need to find this!!!!



Ah, the life of a DVC member -- always living at least 11 months in advance so you can get that priority booking!   

It's www.subsonicradio.com for the Christmas Disney music.  It doesn't ususally start until after Halloween.  I will try and remember to post when it comes on.  I like the request because after awhile the loops get too predictable -- I swear some days Disradio is the Splash Mountain chanel.    You can even listen to a chanel that is just Soarin'  It is a free stream and they limit users but since you are an East coaster that shouldn't be a problem for you!   



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Congrats to all the WINners!!!!!  I was surprised to see my name on the top 5 again.  Its crazy how the scale is not really moving but that my inches are.  I guess I am just forming muscle from running and seeing lisa's picture of the muscle and fat it makes sense.  I am loosing the most from my thighs and hips so I know the running is really paying off.



You're doing great, Lindsay!   Getting strong and ready to rock the Princess in just 4 short months.  



pjlla said:


> OMG.... my brain does that too!!  My "frontal lobe" is saying... "YOU KNOW YOU SHOULDN'T EAT THAT!... PUT IT DOWN!"  But that little voice in the back is saying...."go ahead... who cares.... it will taste sooooo good."  And sadly, I often listen to that small voice in the back instead of the sensible loud voice in the front!!!  WHY???



 If we knew the answer to that question, we wouldn't be here!  

Enjoy your week-end, Pamela!  

*Cam,* I love your kitchen.  Those glass tiles are so pretty.  Are your cabinet pulls brushed nickel?  My cabinets are the same color.  We've been looking for cabinet pulls -- yours look perfect.  I think the new cabinets and smaller island really made a difference in your kitchen.  It looks lovely!  

, *Julie,* hang in there!



my3princes said:


> One of my dear friend who I met here on the DIS has been diagnosed with Breast Cancer.  She is having a bi-lateral masectomy very soon.  She doesn't want too much attention and doesn't post on this thread, but I need your prayers and a bit of help.  She is losing weight and the only food she feels like eating is soup.  She can't find any canned ones that she likes the taste of so she is looking for some recipes that she can make and freeze.  Could you please share your best soup recipes with me (the higher the calorie the better in this case) and I'll pass them on to her.  Thanks a million.



Deb, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.    I have a delicious green chile stew recipe if she is up to spicy things now.

I also like how you always find the cutest graphics! 



Zoesmama03 said:


> I've been a horrible group member.
> I'm getting back on track in some ways.  Still slacking with the exercise though.



Nah!  No horrible group members in our group!    Sounds like you are doing fabulous!

 Hi cherry-pops!  Nice to see you!



SettinSail said:


> Thanks for the new avatar, Deb!   I have to post to see what it looks like.
> Also, check out my new 20 pound clippie
> 
> Now, I am determined to lose 20 more.  It might take a long time.



Shawn, your new clippie and avatar look great on you!  

*Tracey,* hope that you are feeling better today!  



Dreamer24 said:


> My day of eating has been good.  Unfortunately my only work out was a 45 minute walk at lunch.  I'm not looking forward to tomorrow's weigh in.  I think I'm back up the lb I lost last week but if nothing else, it will motivate me for next week!



A 45 minute workout is a good workout in my book!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thank god tomorrow is friday!!!



ITA!  

BRB for rest of replies -- I'm always afraid of the smiley police if I try to reply to more than two pages at a time.


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks again for coaching last week, *Deb!* 

Your closet pantry looks great!  Didn't it make you get a lump in your throat to see how your DS is really hanging onto his GF? It made me think of my DS growing up.  

*Connie96,* sounds like you are doing a great job staying OP!  



wvgoofyfan said:


> Sure haven't had much time to read thru the thread, but got the basics down I think.   I have major weight to lose...both from quitting smoking and stress eating.  Glad I found this thread and looking forward to catching up.....Good luck everyone on tomorrow's weigh in....



 wvgoofyfan!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  Great job on quitting smoking -- that is a big boost for your health!  

*Corinna,* glad that you enjoyed your day!  



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone, today it was raining all day.  Just made me feel like being in bed.  I got more assignments that are due sooner than I thought.  I was planning on going to a halloween party this saturday, but oh well.  Im hoping tomorrow will be a very good weigh in day.  I have a long weekend this weekend.  It will be nice not having to work just so that I can concentrate on my homework.  Happy friday to everyone!



Happy Friday to you too!    Enjoy your long week-end!

*dona,* your DH's supervisor may be intimidated by all his experience and success.  Some people think they should say something to show they were paying attention.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Friday's QOTD:  What is one promise you can make today to keep yourself on plan this weekend and upcoming week?



Thanks for being our coach this week, Lindsay!  

I will do a good menu planning and grocery shopping session first thing tomorrow morning to make sure that the good stuff is in the house all week.

*Tracey,* hope that you are feeling better soon!  



jennz said:


> 3 days in a row exercising and down 1.8 since Monday!  Still up overall but working on changing that.



Sounds like you are on your way, girl!  

*CC,* enjoy your busy day!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tigger813 said:


> Still feeling yucky so getting back into bed as soon as kids head off to school. Fingers aren't as bad as I thought they'd be this morning but glad I took today off.



Well at least you are off and can get some rest.  Take it easy and feel better soon.  Glad the fingers are not too bad.



jennz said:


> 3 days in a row exercising and down 1.8 since Monday!  Still up overall but working on changing that.



Great job jennz you are making great progress



lisah0711 said:


> I will do a good menu planning and grocery shopping session first thing tomorrow morning to make sure that the good stuff is in the house all week.



That is a great plan lisa. I am doing the same.  



cclovesdis said:


> I promise to journal all my food and , schedule my days.



Great promise CC.  Making a schedule makes such a difference.


----------



## keenercam

Deb – I am so sorry about your friend.      I LOVE your pantry closet. WOW! That gives you so much more storage room and it looks like it is very easily accessible. I am very impressed.    Your son is very handsome and he and his date looked so nice! 



cherry-pops said:


> Wow - I made top 10! Amazing.



Congratulations, Cheryl!!



SettinSail said:


> Also, check out my new 20 pound clippie



Congratulations on your new clippie, Shawn!!



pjlla said:


> Well..... if you know ANYTHING about me, you know that I find my DH's homemade oatmeal chocolate chip cookie dough nearly irresistable... and he is in the kitchen making a batch RIGHT NOW!  DD volunteered him to make cookies for her Latin class "festivus" tomorrow.  So I am staying OUT of the kitchen!  (But I did ask him to put a small scoop of dough in the fridge to enjoy AFTER weigh in tomorrow1.)    I had a good day and I don't need to spoil it this last in the day!



Now, that’s willpower & a plan! Were you able to resist, Pamela?  They sound delicious!



Dreamer24 said:


> My day of eating has been good.  Unfortunately my only work out was a 45 minute walk at lunch.  I'm not looking forward to tomorrow's weigh in.  I think I'm back up the lb I lost last week but if nothing else, it will motivate me for next week!!



A 45 minute walk is wonderful!  Glad you were able to fit it in.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I did good all day until dinner.  Dh wanted to go out since today was pay day.  We didnt have much at home to make so I agreed.  He picked applebees.  I got the trio but only ate 2 items.  Boneless buffalo wings and spinach and artichoke dip.  Totally not sure what I was thinking.  I hope it doesnt wreck my weight loss for the week.  I didnt get my run in either.



It would be so much worse if you’d eaten something that you considered a splurge and didn’t enjoy it.    I’m glad you got in a “date” dinner. 



wvgoofyfan said:


> Sure haven't had much time to read thru the thread, but got the basics down I think.   I have major weight to lose...both from quitting smoking and stress eating.  Glad I found this thread and looking forward to catching up.....Good luck everyone on tomorrow's weigh in....



Congratulations on quitting smoking!  That takes incredible discipline and willpower.  If you can do that, I am pretty convinced you can do anything.  Welcome to this wonderful challenge!  (BTW, I think if you add a / before IMG in the second IMG in your signature, you might get your image to show up)



corinnak said:


> I was doing pretty well, but the kids had the day off of school and I took them to the science museum.  I fell asleep in the movie about Arabia - it was good, but also dark and comfy.  We also went to the Dead Sea Scroll exhibit, which is amazing from an archeological perspective - the kids were impressed with how old all this stuff was.  It's not every day you see a 2,000 year old piece of fabric or pomegranate or piece of parchment!  After we got out, though, we were all pretty hungry.  So we went to the food place in the museum - choices are limited.  The kids each had one of the two remaining pieces of cheese pizza.  I had a vegetable sub-type sandwich, but man, that provalone cheese adds up super fast.  I did have them leave off the mayo AND olive oil and subbed in dijon mustard. That blew through most of my remaining points for the day.  And I so clearly needed to eat something.  My excess today was probably the McDonald's ice cream cone on the drive home.  3 points - not the end of the world, but probably not strictly necessary, either.  Oh, and a few bites of DS's M&M mcFlurry- I gotta track that....  That probably is the worst thing in the past few days. Sooo fascinating, I know.



Corinna – What a fun day you gave the kids!!   I think you actually did really well with the choices available to you.  I agree about the provolone, though.  I made that “mistake” last week. I had no idea it was so point-heavy.  



Cupcaker said:


> QOTD:  I ate an entire torta for dinner.  Its basically a sandwich in a bread roll.  I did hollow out the entire roll.  I lined the inside of the sandwich with smashed pinto beans.  Only had lettuce, avocado, and onions in my sandwich.  But I felt bad eating the whole thing when I knew I should only eat half.



Okay, the idea of that sounds absolutely fabulous. I don’t remember the last time I had a real roll.  I think hollowing out the roll was a great solution.  Maybe I can do that with a ciabatta roll. I have been craving one but am astonished to see that they are 250-290 calories just for the roll.  EEK!!!

Dona – I agree with Lisah’s conjecture that the supervisor may in fact be intimidated by DH’s experience/success/popularity and may have just been trying to sound like she knew what she was talking about. I am sorry he had to go through that.  Glad you got a “nap” at yoga. LOL!  You poor thing – you obviously needed a nap.  How wonderful that your former colleague dropped in for a visit.  

Lindsay – Welcome to the wonderful world of coaching! 

Jennz – Congratulations on 3 days of working out in a row!   So glad you are seeing the progress you deserve on the scale.   I saw a cool quote on the weight watchers boards yesterday:

“We always get the scale change we deserve, sometimes just not right away.”  Or something like that.  It actually was a “lightbulb moment” for me.  LOL!

Lisa – I will be waiting also for the reminder about Christmas music.  We are going to Hilton Head for Thanksgiving this year and for some reason I never feel like it is Christmas season until after Thanksgiving (logical, I know), but it is hard for me to gear up and do holiday stuff unless I am hearing the music and getting in the right mindset. 

Oh, and yes, the pulls and knobs are brushed nickel.  We thought the softer metal look went well with the cherry. Otherwise it looked almost too contemporary.  We also found a really nice brushed nickel towel bar for the sink end of the island.  It all went nicely with the fridge, too, rather than being high shine.  The only things we couldn’t really avoid the high polished look for were the front of the double ovens and a utensil holder that is mounted to the right of the cooktop on the side of the wall oven cabinet frame.  

Thank you to everyone for the nice compliments on the kitchen. I'll have to share more pictures. There are so MANY cool features that I designed to make it very user-friendly, including an appliance garage with outlets (great for my stand mixer and blender) and a 2 section pull-out in a cabinet to keep all my spices on one pull-out (it's closed on one side) and a separate pull-out (in the same cabinet) for oils, etc. that are heavier, so that I don't have to pull them all out on one pantry when I am cooking.  Oh, and my slotted cookie sheet/baking pan holder above the ovens.  Love that, too!

Melissa – Glad to see you here.  Like I said just showing up is a major step for me, so it is always nice to see people checking in when we’ve been missing you.

CC – Great job on making a plan.  Connie is a great example for all of us.  Oh, and P is famous for her plans, too, right?  I love how the good habits rub off on us.  

As for me, nothing new, really.  My many miles last weekend and on the elliptical earlier this week still have my knee protesting.  Not a great excuse for doing no exercise, but that’s my story for the moment and I’m sticking to it.   I am doing 8 miles tomorrow morning, so I am "saving" my knee for that.

  I was doing so well yesterday in the face of 2 huge cakes that someone brought into our office.  I never even took a taste.  Instead I had a WW 1 point red velvet cake bar.  However, last night, I ate more food than I should have.  Not bad stuff – progresso light NE clam chowder and then some pretzel crisps and bites of leftover ground turkey.  I think my body was craving protein.  

By the way, in case this is news – WW is changing its program the week after Thanksgiving.  I think that may explain why so many products with WW points are on great sales everywhere.  Last night, I found lean cuisines at Target for 4/$8 and 5/$9.  And the progresso and healthy harvest soups were all between 50 cents and $1.50.  I have also seen the WW frozen entrees on sale everywhere over the past two weeks.  We’ve stocked up our basement freezer. I figure no matter what the new program is, those convenience foods still come in handy in a pinch.


----------



## my3princes

Thank you everyone for your soup offers.  I email her this morning and her only limitation is corn.  She had her gall bladder out a while back and can't do corn now.  She would love any other soup recipes.  If you could PM them to me I'll compile them for her.  Thanks again.  You are all making a difference in the life of one of the most giving woman that I know.  Having to ask for help is the hardest things she has ever had to do.  



tigger813 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Still feeling yucky so getting back into bed as soon as kids head off to school. Fingers aren't as bad as I thought they'd be this morning but glad I took today off. DD2 is coughing again but usually does first thing in the morning. Going to go make DD1s lunch now. She's sad this morning as we had to cancel her sleepover tonight since I'm sick and her BFF has had a sore throat the last 2 days. Trying to keep germs in our own houses!
> 
> I'll be back later!


I'm glad your fingers aren't too bad.  Hopefully they'll heal quickly



jennz said:


> Okay somehow I was unsubscribed from this thread again...is someone  giving me a hint?  Not taking it!
> 
> Cam your kitchen is beautiful!  It's huge!  I love the before to
> 
> My3Princes...so sorry about your friend.   I don't know if she'd be up for it but the Corn Chowder Disney recipe is delicious and pretty easy to make.  I think it's from Boma.  Corn, onion, potatoes...but it's a chowder so it's heavier.  I got the recipe off the Dis, if you want it I can search it for you.  Let me know.
> 
> Tig hope your feeling better.
> 
> 3 days in a row exercising and down 1.8 since Monday!  Still up overall but working on changing that.



Anything but corn. 



lisah0711 said:


> *Please PM those weights to LuvBaloo and HH numbers to jenanderson today!  This is an off week for WIN! but you can always send Connie96 numbers anytime if you missed reporting last week.  *
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the life of a DVC member -- always living at least 11 months in advance so you can get that priority booking!
> 
> It's www.subsonicradio.com for the Christmas Disney music.  It doesn't ususally start until after Halloween.  I will try and remember to post when it comes on.  I like the request because after awhile the loops get too predictable -- I swear some days Disradio is the Splash Mountain chanel.    You can even listen to a chanel that is just Soarin'  It is a free stream and they limit users but since you are an East coaster that shouldn't be a problem for you!
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing great, Lindsay!   Getting strong and ready to rock the Princess in just 4 short months.
> 
> 
> 
> If we knew the answer to that question, we wouldn't be here!
> 
> Enjoy your week-end, Pamela!
> 
> *Cam,* I love your kitchen.  Those glass tiles are so pretty.  Are your cabinet pulls brushed nickel?  My cabinets are the same color.  We've been looking for cabinet pulls -- yours look perfect.  I think the new cabinets and smaller island really made a difference in your kitchen.  It looks lovely!
> 
> , *Julie,* hang in there!
> 
> 
> 
> Deb, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.    I have a delicious green chile stew recipe if she is up to spicy things now.
> 
> I also like how you always find the cutest graphics!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah!  No horrible group members in our group!    Sounds like you are doing fabulous!
> 
> Hi cherry-pops!  Nice to see you!
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn, your new clippie and avatar look great on you!
> 
> *Tracey,* hope that you are feeling better today!
> 
> 
> 
> A 45 minute workout is a good workout in my book!
> 
> 
> 
> ITA!
> 
> BRB for rest of replies -- I'm always afraid of the smiley police if I try to reply to more than two pages at a time.



Green chile stew would be awesome 



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks again for coaching last week, *Deb!*
> 
> Your closet pantry looks great!  Didn't it make you get a lump in your throat to see how your DS is really hanging onto his GF? It made me think of my DS growing up.



It puts a knot in the pit of my stomach   I am so not ready for this.


----------



## jennz

Thanks for the encouragement!  Right now - kind of strange, a lot of "good" is happening and I can't help but look over my shoulder for the bad.  I want to tell myself not to workout, I feel like I'm trying to stop the "good."  Does that sound strange?  Yea I guess it does...but I'm working at _not_ doing it.  Just finished working and am going to do my slim in 6 dvd along with the stretching (I do think that helps me).  Yesterday I went for a walk w/dh after dinner - turned off the tv and took my crabby self out with him and the dogs and by the end of the walk I was not crabby anymore - what do ya know?


----------



## cclovesdis

lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* enjoy your busy day!



Thanks! I'm still stumped on how, but I was ahead of schedule so I started studying earlier than planned and then I couldn't get myself to put the pen down. I got through half a chapter. Considering what it was (and I had no idea ahead of time ), I'm really happy with that.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Great promise CC.  Making a schedule makes such a difference.



Thanks! I really do need to have one. I am even going to make the neighbor I am tutoring make one. I'll probably have to help her make it, but more practice for me. 



keenercam said:


> I saw a cool quote on the weight watchers boards yesterday:
> 
> We always get the scale change we deserve, sometimes just not right away.  Or something like that.
> 
> CC  Great job on making a plan.  Connie is a great example for all of us.  Oh, and P is famous for her plans, too, right?  I love how the good habits rub off on us.
> 
> By the way, in case this is news  WW is changing its program the week after Thanksgiving.  I think that may explain why so many products with WW points are on great sales everywhere.  Last night, I found lean cuisines at Target for 4/$8 and 5/$9.  And the progresso and healthy harvest soups were all between 50 cents and $1.50.  I have also seen the WW frozen entrees on sale everywhere over the past two weeks.  Weve stocked up our basement freezer. I figure no matter what the new program is, those convenience foods still come in handy in a pinch.



I love that quote! 

Thanks! I doubt I'll ever come up with a plan as amazing as Pamela's are, but I am giving myself huge credit for do something. When I could exericse, I had a decent plan, but lately, I've been just too lazy. Connie, you were truly an inspiration to get me back to focusing on aspects of my life other than weight loss! 

Interesting news from WW. I am an Online Member, but I'm guessing I'll still have questions. I think I finally got used to points method with the focus on filling foods. Thanks for the heads up! 



jennz said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!  Right now - kind of strange, a lot of "good" is happening and I can't help but look over my shoulder for the bad.  I want to tell myself not to workout, I feel like I'm trying to stop the "good."  Does that sound strange?  Yea I guess it does...but I'm working at _not_ doing it.  Just finished working and am going to do my slim in 6 dvd along with the stretching (I do think that helps me).  Yesterday I went for a walk w/dh after dinner - turned off the tv and took my crabby self out with him and the dogs and by the end of the walk I was not crabby anymore - what do ya know?



 You are doing so well! Just don't be afraid to take a day off from exercise every once in a while. Rose had to convince me of that and she was so, so right about its value!


----------



## Cupcaker

Good morning everyone.  I was so tired last night, I finished homework at 11pm.  But then I felt guilty for not exercising, so I used Rose's rule.  I was able to exercise 20 minutes but literally knocked out right after.  What kept me going in those 20 minutes was a show I recorded on my DVR.  Fraggle Rock   I just like the little opening song:

Dance your cares away, worry's for another day.
Let the music play, down at Fraggle Rock.

It just makes me happy, so Ive been singing this song over and over and driving my BF crazy   The good news: Im down for the week! 3.2 pounds!  Those added fruits and veggies are sure helping.  Now I just need to get the Benefiber.

Dona- I also think your DH's supervisor is intimidated.  Just the very fact that she had to point that out shows she had to be a little bit better than him.  He must be doing a great job!  Wow for 33 years.  Congratulations!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Friday's QOTD:  What is one promise you can make today to keep yourself on plan this weekend and upcoming week?



Ive made a promise earlier this month to only eat food I have in my house.  No going out!  Its going to be a little hard since I will be in the house for a couple of days and you know after a while I get sick of being confined in the house.  I will stick to my promise and also add that I continue to eat lots of fruits and veggies.



tigger813 said:


> Still feeling yucky so getting back into bed as soon as kids head off to school. Fingers aren't as bad as I thought they'd be this morning but glad I took today off.



Thats good about your fingers.  I think you made a good call about the sleepover.  Take care!



cclovesdis said:


> finish here by 8:30 AM
> until 9 AM: eat breakfast & read the newspaper
> 9-10 AM: shower, get dressed, wash dishes
> 10-10:10 AM: quick 5-min. project
> 10:10-11:15 AM: study (hoping for an entire chapter today )
> 11:15-12 Noon: check back in here
> 12-12:30 PM: eat lunch (no idea what we have) & journal food
> 12:30-1:30 PM: study more
> 1:30-2:45 PM: prep for tutoring (shouldn't benecessary, but sometimes I think of things throughout the day) & relax
> Tutor until no later than 5 PM
> Eat dinner sometime.
> My sister is coming over. I have no idea what that means for my schedule. Usually we go shopping and I could use a trip to Target.



Im glad you have some free time in there.  You are so busy that free time definitely helps.  A torta is a type of Mexican sandwich.  Actually a lot of latin countrys have some kind of torta.  They are very yummy.  Heres what they look like:






Cam- it would definitely work with a ciabatta roll.  And yes, the rolls are about 300 calories and thats why I totally scrape out the insides.  You can also use fat free refried beans as the spread.  Sometime I use avocado as the spread, ommit the beans and use fat free cheese as my trade off.  As you can see from the above picture, meat can also be added.  I actually prefer veggie ones.

Your kitchen sounds like a dream.  You had me at slots over the oven for baking stuff.

Good job at resisting the cake.  I have also found lean cuisines super cheap this past week.  $1.88 for the steam type ones.  So now I know why   Hope your knee doesnt give you any trouble on your 8 miles 



jennz said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!  Right now - kind of strange, a lot of "good" is happening and I can't help but look over my shoulder for the bad.  I want to tell myself not to workout, I feel like I'm trying to stop the "good."  Does that sound strange?  Yea I guess it does...but I'm working at _not_ doing it.  Just finished working and am going to do my slim in 6 dvd along with the stretching (I do think that helps me).  Yesterday I went for a walk w/dh after dinner - turned off the tv and took my crabby self out with him and the dogs and by the end of the walk I was not crabby anymore - what do ya know?



You can keep going, dont stop.  Youre doing a great job and Im glad it helped with the crabbiness


----------



## jennz

Yum that torta looks tasty!!!!  What is in it?  Did you make it? 

Just finished my workout   I don't like to exercise.  I need a little Tigger in me   I DO like the results though.  What is "rose's rule?"  

Forgot to say thanks for posting that quote about the scale Cam!  

ok I'm off to make lunch.


----------



## keenercam

jennz said:


> Yum that torta looks tasty!!!!  What is in it?  Did you make it?
> 
> Just finished my workout   I don't like to exercise.  I need a little Tigger in me   I DO like the results though.  What is "rose's rule?"
> 
> Forgot to say thanks for posting that quote about the scale Cam!
> 
> ok I'm off to make lunch.



I agree. That torta looks fabulous!  Hmmmm.... I am SOOOO craving a sub for lunch. LOL!  Jenn, the Rose rule (IIRC) is that she commits to exercising 20 minutes. If at the end of that she is done, she is done.  But more often than not, she keeps going.  I have the same rule. It is also why I do out and backs on my long walks. I commit to doing 20 minutes even if I have to do a certain amount of time or distance. If at the end of that 20 minutes I just can't do anymore, I still have to turn around and come back, thereby immediately doubling my time to 40 minutes. LOL!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

keenercam said:


> It would be so much worse if youd eaten something that you considered a splurge and didnt enjoy it.    Im glad you got in a date dinner.



Well it wasnt exactly a date...unless you consider having your 6 and 3 year old along as romantic.  It was fun though and we got a good laugh when my 3 year old told us his booty hurts and I guess we were distracted in a conversation because he stood up and pulled down his pants to show us. 

WW just changed a year or two ago  I still follow the old way from 10 years ago and it works fine for me.



Cupcaker said:


> The good news: Im down for the week! 3.2 pounds!  Those added fruits and veggies are sure helping.



Excellent work!!!!!  Your are doing great.




jennz said:


> Just finished my workout   I don't like to exercise.



Good job Jennz.  Now you got 2 workouts done in 2 days.   No pain No gain right



keenercam said:


> the Rose rule (IIRC) is that she commits to exercising 20 minutes. If at the end of that she is done, she is done.  But more often than not, she keeps going.  I have the same rule. It is also why I do out and backs on my long walks. I commit to doing 20 minutes even if I have to do a certain amount of time or distance. If at the end of that 20 minutes I just can't do anymore, I still have to turn around and come back, thereby immediately doubling my time to 40 minutes. LOL!



I agree with Cam and Rose this rule really works.  On my long runs I always do an out and back....with curves in between that way I have no choice.  I use to do a few loops but after the 2nd loop past my house I would psych myself out and go home.

The office ordered chinese food for lunch.  I was going to just get subway but I was really busy so I decided to get chinese so it could be delivered.  I had 1/2 pint of lo mein noodles with chicken and 1/2 pork egg role.  Not sure if it was the greatest choice but I dont feel horrible about it.  We had a lunch and learn from our lacation consultant on breast feeding....she brought cupcakes shaped as ****s.  I decided to eat one.  It was only 2 small bites so I think Im ok.


----------



## lisah0711

*Cam,* I'll be interested to hear more about your lovely kitchen!    I showed my DH your pictures so he could see what cherry cabinets with brushed nickel pulls looks like and hopefully inspire him.    It will have to wait until after the in-law visit though.



my3princes said:


> It puts a knot in the pit of my stomach   I am so not ready for this.



, Deb.  I guess we would be worried if our boys didn't grow up but that doesn't make it any easier on us.  



jennz said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!  Right now - kind of strange, a lot of "good" is happening and I can't help but look over my shoulder for the bad.  I want to tell myself not to workout, I feel like I'm trying to stop the "good."  Does that sound strange?  Yea I guess it does...but I'm working at _not_ doing it.  Just finished working and am going to do my slim in 6 dvd along with the stretching (I do think that helps me).  Yesterday I went for a walk w/dh after dinner - turned off the tv and took my crabby self out with him and the dogs and by the end of the walk I was not crabby anymore - what do ya know?



You're doing great, jenn!  



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks! I doubt I'll ever come up with a plan as amazing as Pamela's are, but I am giving myself huge credit for do something. When I could exericse, I had a decent plan, but lately, I've been just too lazy. Connie, you were truly an inspiration to get me back to focusing on aspects of my life other than weight loss!



Looks like your plans work great for you, CC!  



Cupcaker said:


> A torta is a type of Mexican sandwich.  Actually a lot of latin countrys have some kind of torta.



That torta looked yummy!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well it wasnt exactly a date...unless you consider having your 6 and 3 year old along as romantic.  It was fun though and we got a good laugh when my 3 year old told us his booty hurts and I guess we were distracted in a conversation because he stood up and pulled down his pants to show us.



Dinner and a show -- sounds like a date to me!    Funny how booty makes it through the board censor but your cupcakes didn't!  

I'm being totally decadent and sneaking home to take a nap before I have to pick up DS from chess club after school.  

*mikamah* says to tell you all "hello" and that she hopes to have internet again next week!


----------



## jennz

Lisa a nap sounds lovely!  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Cupcaker

sorry if I made you guys crave subs now.  I just found that pic on photobucket, its not the one I ate.  The picture looks like its a carne asada (flank steak) torta.  You can make them with ham too.  I prefer veggies.  Gotta run, my next meeting is starting.


----------



## keenercam

I meant to mention something cool I heard yesterday. At just my Thursday morning WW meeting (just those who go to the 7:30 meeting), we have lost a total of 277+ pounds for the Lose for Good campaign.  That isn't net, so no one's gains negatively impacted the group's performance totals.

Also, recently, a woman at my meeting hit the 50 pound mark.  In celebration of her achievement, she came into the meeting that day with 50 pounds of food for the food bank collection our center has been doing.  She said she was stunned at how hard it was to carry those 8 grocery bags with 50 pounds of non-perishables.  Impressive, huh?


----------



## jennz

keenercam said:


> I meant to mention something cool I heard yesterday. At just my Thursday morning WW meeting (just those who go to the 7:30 meeting), we have lost a total of 277+ pounds for the Lose for Good campaign.  That isn't net, so no one's gains negatively impacted the group's performance totals.
> 
> Also, recently, a woman at my meeting hit the 50 pound mark.  In celebration of her achievement, she came into the meeting that day with 50 pounds of food for the food bank collection our center has been doing.  She said she was stunned at how hard it was to carry those 8 grocery bags with 50 pounds of non-perishables.  Impressive, huh?



I LOVE that!  I'm going to do that!


----------



## my3princes

I think I forgot to answer the QOTD.  What can I do now to have a successful weekend.  Today I cleaned out some cupboard and purged a bunch of junk that none of us needed to eat.  That was good.  I also have a bunch of projects on the horizon so I'll be constantly moving.  That always helps.  I just ate a chobani yogurt and added extra strawberries.  Hopefully that will keep me satisfied and I won't be tempted to snack on French Fries at work.


----------



## corinnak

keenercam said:


> Corinna  What a fun day you gave the kids!!   I think you actually did really well with the choices available to you.  I agree about the provolone, though.  I made that mistake last week. I had no idea it was so point-heavy.



I usually use 2% cheese, and at subway, I think the cheese is 1 or 2 points per slice, so when I got home and put provalone in the points tracker and it came up as 3 for a slice, and there was 1.5 slices on the sandwich...well, it was not what I was anticipating!!  And the bread was significant, too, but I was so hungry, I just ate it all.  I do wish that if it was going to be a splurge like that that it would have been a real personal FAVORITE food instead of a just OK sandwich.  Oh well - water under the bridge now!!




keenercam said:


> As for me, nothing new, really.  My many miles last weekend and on the elliptical earlier this week still have my knee protesting.  Not a great excuse for doing no exercise, but thats my story for the moment and Im sticking to it.   I am doing 8 miles tomorrow morning, so I am "saving" my knee for that.
> 
> I was doing so well yesterday in the face of 2 huge cakes that someone brought into our office.  I never even took a taste.  Instead I had a WW 1 point red velvet cake bar.  However, last night, I ate more food than I should have.  Not bad stuff  progresso light NE clam chowder and then some pretzel crisps and bites of leftover ground turkey.  I think my body was craving protein.



You know, I do think a protesting knee is a very good reason for not doing the work out you had planned.  Rest is just what is called for in that situation.  If it's an ongoing situation, it might make sense to have an alternative activity, but, man, you don't want to push a crabby knee.  Like preschoolers, they don't improve their attitude if you just keep pushing them to do stuff they don't want to do.   

Wow - WTG on passing on the huge cakes!  You were smart not to even take a taste, I'm thinking!  If you're going to eat more than you should, far better that it be food that has stuff you need in it!



keenercam said:


> By the way, in case this is news  WW is changing its program the week after Thanksgiving.  I think that may explain why so many products with WW points are on great sales everywhere.  Last night, I found lean cuisines at Target for 4/$8 and 5/$9.  And the progresso and healthy harvest soups were all between 50 cents and $1.50.  I have also seen the WW frozen entrees on sale everywhere over the past two weeks.  Weve stocked up our basement freezer. I figure no matter what the new program is, those convenience foods still come in handy in a pinch.



I had heard this about WW changing their program. I think in the middle of the holidays is a pretty stressful time to ask us all to start doing something new.  Not that it matters what _I _think.  I do wonder what the new program is going to be like.  Have you heard any rumors?  All I heard (unsubstantiated) is that we will no longer have to "count" fruit.    As a watermelon addict, I find this totally....questionable.   




mommyof2Pirates said:


> WW just changed a year or two ago  I still follow the old way from 10 years ago and it works fine for me.



I think they change it every few years as a marketing thing - gotta keep it sounding new and interesting so you can keep selling it.  Of course it is also a science-based program and science so they do keep refining  ideas about what works.  Like when they first came out with points, there was no cap on the fiber reducing the points in foods.   I think that the exchange program they had before points also worked really well, for what it's worth.  I can't believe it has been 13 years since they introduced "Points"!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> The office ordered chinese food for lunch.  I was going to just get subway but I was really busy so I decided to get chinese so it could be delivered.  I had 1/2 pint of lo mein noodles with chicken and 1/2 pork egg role.  Not sure if it was the greatest choice but I dont feel horrible about it.  We had a lunch and learn from our lacation consultant on breast feeding....she brought cupcakes shaped as ****s.  I decided to eat one.  It was only 2 small bites so I think Im ok.



Mmm.  Chinese food is so tasty.  Those cupcakes sound so cute and funny - a rare treat, indeed!  Sounds like you work in health care.  


Friday's QOTD: What is one promise you can make today to keep yourself on plan this weekend and upcoming week?

I promise to check in here every day, post at least one post, however short or useless, and keep the QOTD archive updated


----------



## Connie96

Dreamer24 said:


> Good day so far.  I did W2D2 of C25k.  It was really difficult after so much time off but I fought through it.  I didnt even check how much time I have left on any of my runs, I just ran until my phone alerted me!  I got to the 2 mile mark at 26:35 which I think is a pretty good time for walking/running.  I am happy with the day.



Sounds like a great run, Dani! *Especially* after time off. 



cclovesdis said:


> Today has been okay. I still need to journal my food for the day. Keeping track in my head was probably not the best choice. I don't know where the day went. I was very easily distracted today. But, no cavities!



Keeping track in your head can be hard, but it can be done. When I'm "on", I do a pretty good job of only eating at meal times plus one snack and some after-workout protein. If I stick to that schedule, I just try to stay around 300-500 per meal, 200 per snack. If I do that, I don't really have to keep a running total for the whole day. Obviously, three 500 calorie meals wouldn't be brilliant, but usually I aim for about: B-300, L-400, S-200, D-400, AW-100 which adds up to about 1400 on the high end. I'd guess the same type breakout could be done with WW points. Of course, if you're going to journal everything at the end of the day, this doesn't help much. It's just kind of a loose guideline to get thru the day so you can keep up with each meal instead of keeping up with each food in each meal.




lisah0711 said:


> So what kind of mean person goes on the maintainer thread and posts a recipe for the famous high calorie pumpkin muffins from Disneyland instead of a link to an artlcle on maintaining your weight?!?   That would be me!   Luckily, the maintainers were all very nice about it.



That is too funny. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> turns out his nana has a really bad case of pneumonia.  She is admitted and hopefully will get the right meds and feel better soon. ... So nothing got done including running.  I will hopefully get a run in tomorrow after work.



I hope your DH's Nana is feeling better today. And, some days are just like that.  for making up that run today!



Rose&Mike said:


> I think I will know he is doing better when he cuts back on the phone calls a bit.



On a totally off topic note, this statement reminded me of a friend/colleague. You have never met a man SO intent on getting married. The poor guy had been engaged like 4 times before I met him and he nearly proposed to an all out nut job that I was able to talk him out of. I heard more from him about his love life than from any girlfriend I ever had. When he STOPPED talking about one girl he met, I knew this one was very different. They've now been married for 8 years, have two little girls (2 and 5, I think) and they are very happy. 

I'm so glad that things appear to be looking up for your DS.  And, you did an amazing job of keeping the binges at bay during this situation. 



corinnak said:


> Well, this seems to be part of my new pattern - post a bit on the thread, catch up the QOTD archive, then get sucked back into other stuff and neglect for a while.  It mirrors how my weight efforts have been going as well, perhaps not coincidentally.
> ...
> Scuttle - He's a totally goofball and might possibly have some brain damage (a kindred spirit??).



It's amazing what a difference it makes! I mean, nobody's gonna lose weight just by reading the thread, but it really does help me to... I don't know... When my intentions are waning, being here helps bring them back into focus. When I'm just a little off track, it helps me regain control. When I'm already doing well, it helps me push a little harder. This thread is a good place to be, no matter where my head is.

The Scuttle quote make me smile. That is one goofy bird! 



Cupcaker said:


> Today I can see the light at the end of the tunnel for all the things Im working on



Well, THAT must be nice!  (If you read a healthy dose of sarcasm there, that's just me being jealous.)



lisah0711 said:


> The worst items that I ate yesterday was a mini Milky Way candy bar and a mini Snickers candy bar.  190 empty calories.    To make matters worse, I wasn't really hungry when I ate them but there were only a few left and I didn't want to "miss out" in case they were gone tomorrow.  In hindsight, I would have left them alone.  Isn't it funny how even when a part of your brain recognizes what you are doing, the other part says "so what?!?"



Yeah, I'm afraid that "other part" of my brain was beating the sane part into submission more often than not over the past month. It really wasn't pretty there for a while. 



cclovesdis said:


> I didn't stick to my plan as well as I would have liked yesterday, so today I'm going to write it out here. Thanks to *Connie* for the inspiration.
> 
> *Connie*: Hope you have a great, OP day today!  Love your plan for the day!



Okay, you cracked me up with the "inspiration" comment. I only started posting plans and results so instead of giving in to my recent weaknesses, I would constantly have to answer to my fear of embarrassment if I ate a pound of peanut m&ms or a 1/2 dozen donuts. (Not that I would do that...)

That said, I do hope that making the plans helps you achieve your goals.



dvccruiser76 said:


> You can do it, and if it gets tough even hanging in there a little bit between now and the beginning of the next challenge in January will help you in the long run.



Thanks! I appreciate that. I'm doing much better now. I've actually been on-plan every day since Monday and it feels *SO* much better.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Congrats to all the WINners!!!!!  I was surprised to see my name on the top 5 again.  Its crazy how the scale is not really moving but that my inches are.  I guess I am just forming muscle from running and seeing lisa's picture of the muscle and fat it makes sense.  I am loosing the most from my thighs and hips so I know the running is really paying off.



I am just plain tickled that you're seeing good results and that you're building up your lean and sexy muscles!!  



pjlla said:


> Depending on how long you have been out of high school, the sizes may have changed.... I have NEVER been a size 4 or 6 in my entire life until now.... even when I was slim and before I had kids.  In high school and college I was always happy to be a 10 or 12.  When I got married I was a happy 10-ish.  But some of those clothes are snug (yes... I have some really old clothes in my closet!! ) around my waist, yet I am wearing a 4 or 6 now??
> ...
> My "frontal lobe" is saying... "YOU KNOW YOU SHOULDN'T EAT THAT!... PUT IT DOWN!"  But that little voice in the back is saying...."go ahead... who cares.... it will taste sooooo good."  And sadly, I often listen to that small voice in the back instead of the sensible loud voice in the front!!!



On sizes... I consider myself to be a size 10 because my old size 10 Levi's fit me right now. Now, those are the 100% cotton denim - the stiff kind. I've always used jeans to judge what size I am, but I can't anymore because I can't find the same all-cotton jeans anymore - they're all stretchy and spandex-y now and even though my stiff 10s fit, so do the stretchy 8s. How am I suppose to "know" when I'm a size 8 if they don't even make them anymore?! (Okay, I know that  number on a tag doesn't make me better or worse off one way or the other, but it's just a gauge that I counted on, ya know?)

And, it cracks me up that you call the crazy voice "small" and the sane voice "loud". In my head, the sane voice is such a submissive and the crazy voice is a BULLY!

I want to say, though... being here with you guys calms the bully and gives my sane self much more control. Y'all are awesome!


----------



## Connie96

keenercam said:


> Connie - Thankyou so much for keeping track of WIN for all of us to hear how the participants are doing.



I've enjoyed the heck out of it so far. And Taryn is a total inspiration, isn't she?! 

And... your kitchen is just gorgeous!! If I ever re-do mine or if we build another house, I may have to hire you for design work!



goldcupmom said:


> I finally got the flooring info yesterday and now have basically until Wednesday to pick contractor and flooring.  It will get done, but sleep & exercise won't.  I have walked ONCE since last week....and only about 3.5.  The dog & I are really missing it.



Good luck getting the floor business taken care of. I hope you're able to find something you'll really enjoy within that short time frame. I also hope you're able to squeeze in a walk sometime soon even if it's just to take a few minutes to BREATHE!



my3princes said:


> One of my dear friend who I met here on the DIS has been diagnosed with Breast Cancer.  She is having a bi-lateral masectomy very soon.  She doesn't want too much attention and doesn't post on this thread, but I need your prayers and a bit of help.  She is losing weight and the only food she feels like eating is soup.



I'm so very sorry to hear about your friend. I'm not a cook by any means, but I'll check my cookbooks and see what I can find.



Zoesmama03 said:


> I'm just getting past AF and was shocked when I took a peek at the scale today.  I was at 289.2 which is down 7 lbs from when I weighed earlier in the week.    I got on twice to see.  Its was jumping all over the past couple weeks. So I can't wait to see what tomorrow morning brings as official weigh in.



 for being down 7 pounds!!



cherry-pops said:


> Wow - I made top 10!



Sweet! Way to go Cheryl!



SettinSail said:


> Also, check out my new 20 pound clippie



Hey! New bling is always a good thing!! 



tigger813 said:


> Still feeling lousy.







pjlla said:


> (But I did ask him to put a small scoop of dough in the fridge to enjoy AFTER weigh in tomorrow1.)



I enlist my DH for help too. If we make cookies, I tell him right up front that I want the LAST cookie - I know that I will have one, so I don't feel bad about staying out of them, but I know that if I wait until I can only do one cookie's worth of damage, then we're all happier!  If he brings home a pint of ice cream for himself, I often ask him if I can have the last bite.  



tigger813 said:


> I'm so out of it that when I was taking them out of the oven, that I grabbed the other side of the pan with a bare hand and burned my thumb and pointer finger on my left hand. It's throbbing pretty good right now! UGH!!!!!



 I once burned three of my fingers on one of those stupid fajita skillets when I was waiting tables in college. It took years for the fingerprints to grow back.  for you. I hope you feel better soon!



Dreamer24 said:


> My day of eating has been good.  Unfortunately my only work out was a 45 minute walk at lunch.  I'm not looking forward to tomorrow's weigh in.  I think I'm back up the lb I lost last week but if nothing else, it will motivate me for next week!



A 45 minute walk sounds good to me!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I did good all day until dinner.



BTDT *WAY* too often over the past month. Hope your Friday and weekend are better. 



cclovesdis said:


> I stuck to my plan for the most part. I forgot to schedule a time to shower (it takes a while because of my foot) so I only had so much time to study today. But, I don't have to plan for tutoring tomorrow so I have plenty of time tomorrow.



 for sticking to the plan... mostly. 



my3princes said:


> I promised pics of the closet.  It isn't completely finished, still need to paint the door and trim, add the baseboards and some hooks for frying pans, but it's close.



Super cool! I wish I had a closet/pantry like that!

And,  for you with your young man growing up too fast. 



wvgoofyfan said:


> Sure haven't had much time to read thru the thread, but got the basics down I think.   I have major weight to lose...both from quitting smoking and stress eating.  Glad I found this thread and looking forward to catching up.....Good luck everyone on tomorrow's weigh in....



 I look forward to getting to know you along the way!



corinnak said:


> Oh, and a few bites of DS's M&M mcFlurry- I gotta track that....  That probably is the worst thing in the past few days. Sooo fascinating, I know.



It's that dang "few bites" that gets me too! And, I know how you feel... I kinda hate sharing too many minute details, but sometimes, ya just gotta.



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone, today it was raining all day.  Just made me feel like being in bed.
> 
> Connie-  Good job for keeping up with the journaling.



Ahhhh... staying in bed on a rainy day sounds *wonderful*.

I kinda hate posting such minutiae, but when I was tempted to get myself a "treat" yesterday, knowing that I'd have to post it here later made all the difference. I hope to start trusting myself a little more pretty soon, but until then, I really appreciate you guys watching my back! 



donac said:


> I don't think she has made any effort to really get to know him or the curriculum.



Ugh! New supervisors who talk just to feel important... 
on the snoring in Yoga class! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good Morning Losers!
> Friday's QOTD:  What is one promise you can make today to keep yourself on plan this weekend and upcoming week?



Where else can you totally pull off a greeting like "Good Morning Losers!"??! 

I promise myself that I will continue posting a daily recap in this thread thru this weekend and next week so I will be inspired to work hard and resist temptation.

Outstanding question/challenge, BTW!



tigger813 said:


> Up 1.4 for the week. Not bad considering I haven't worked out in 2 days. Maybe I'll do some Wii Fit plus later if I have the energy. I haven't done that in a while and it's fun.



 for fun workouts!


----------



## Connie96

jennz said:


> Okay somehow I was unsubscribed from this thread again...is someone  giving me a hint?  Not taking it!



That's weird! I've never seen that happen before. I'm glad you've found your way back each time. 



cclovesdis said:


> Not much to report since last night. I have been planning out my schedule for the day in my head, but I best write it down here. Today, I think I'll be more specific.
> 
> *Connie*: Sounds like you had a great day yesterday!  A banana is not exactly something I would criticize myself over. Now, a triple burger, that's a different story.



Some days (or parts of days) can be planned specifically and some can't. You always gotta take the variables into account...

 Yeah, I know the 2 tater tots and a bite banana weren't terrible on their own, but what bothered me is that I ate them because they were there and not because I was hungry. That's something I need to keep working on. But, it was the fact that I would be posting it later that I didn't eat all the tater tots and all of the banana. That, and the fact that it was actually on DD's plate and she would have been a little upset if I ate all of her food. 



lisah0711 said:


> *This is an off week for WIN! but you can always send Connie96 numbers anytime if you missed reporting last week.  *
> 
> It's www.subsonicradio.com for the Christmas Disney music.



I will accept those measurements any time. We may have to discuss which week to record them under, but I want to do whatever I can to help you track your progress.

I'm gonna have to check out that music site! (And Halloween is just a week away, ya know.)



lisah0711 said:


> *Connie96,* sounds like you are doing a great job staying OP!



Knowing I have to "confess" to other people at the end of each day REALLY helps! Feel free to skip my boring posts, but just posting really seems to be doing the trick for me.



keenercam said:


> We always get the scale change we deserve, sometimes just not right away.
> 
> There are so MANY cool features that I designed to make it very user-friendly, including an appliance garage with outlets (great for my stand mixer and blender) and a 2 section pull-out in a cabinet to keep all my spices on one pull-out (it's closed on one side) and a separate pull-out (in the same cabinet) for oils, etc. that are heavier, so that I don't have to pull them all out on one pantry when I am cooking.
> 
> By the way, in case this is news  WW is changing its program the week after Thanksgiving.  I think that may explain why so many products with WW points are on great sales everywhere.



Great quote! I think we've all needed to hear that from time to time!

OMG, you are the kitchen queen! Yep, you're definitely designing my next kitchen!

WW program stuff is news to me. I've never done WW, but I will look for the points stuff on sale! Thanks for the heads up!



keenercam said:


> Connie is a great example for all of us.


Y'all are crazy!  Y'all are the ones I'm depending on to keep me on the straight and narrow!



jennz said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!  Right now - kind of strange, a lot of "good" is happening and I can't help but look over my shoulder for the bad.  I want to tell myself not to workout, I feel like I'm trying to stop the "good."  Does that sound strange?  Yea I guess it does...but I'm working at _not_ doing it.  Just finished working and am going to do my slim in 6 dvd along with the stretching (I do think that helps me).  Yesterday I went for a walk w/dh after dinner - turned off the tv and took my crabby self out with him and the dogs and by the end of the walk I was not crabby anymore - what do ya know?



I totally get that. With all the awful things that happen to people, some of us have been blessed in so many ways and sometimes I do start to wonder then the "other shoe will drop". I'm glad the walk helped you feel better. Pretty cool, huh?



cclovesdis said:


> When I could exericse, I had a decent plan, but lately, I've been just too lazy. Connie, you were truly an inspiration to get me back to focusing on aspects of my life other than weight loss!



When I can't run, it throws me off too. I do not feel at all worthy of your sweet comments, but I thank you. I'm excited for you and your new-found focus.



Cupcaker said:


> I was able to exercise 20 minutes but literally knocked out right after.  What kept me going in those 20 minutes was a show I recorded on my DVR.  Fraggle Rock   The good news: Im down for the week! 3.2 pounds!



 for getting the 20 minutes. I recognize the name Fraggle Rock, but I can't really remember anything about it, other than a friend that LOVED it when we were younger. Great loss, too!!!



jennz said:


> Just finished my workout   I don't like to exercise.



In that case, you get double points for the workout. 



keenercam said:


> I commit to doing 20 minutes even if I have to do a certain amount of time or distance. If at the end of that 20 minutes I just can't do anymore, I still have to turn around and come back, thereby immediately doubling my time to 40 minutes. LOL!



Nothing like tricking yourself into a good long workout! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well it wasnt exactly a date...unless you consider having your 6 and 3 year old along as romantic.  It was fun though and we got a good laugh when my 3 year old told us his booty hurts and I guess we were distracted in a conversation because he stood up and pulled down his pants to show us.
> 
> I agree with Cam and Rose this rule really works.  On my long runs I always do an out and back....with curves in between that way I have no choice.  I use to do a few loops but after the 2nd loop past my house I would psych myself out and go home.
> 
> We had a lunch and learn from our lacation consultant on breast feeding....she brought cupcakes shaped as ****s.  I decided to eat one.  It was only 2 small bites so I think Im ok.



Would you believe my 3yo mooned me the other day, too! She had an accident while out with DH so he bought her a new pair of jeans to put on. (I told him she'd be fine without new underwear for the evening.) But, apparently he didn't understand the concept of the adjustable waste so they just kept falling down. It was hilarious.

I, too, have to do my run in 1 BIG loop - lapping past my house does not work!

I forgot who provided the euphemism last challenge but wouldn't those be "cupcake" shaped cupcakes??!  But what really cracked me up was the "2 small bites" which I first read as "2 small ****s". 



keenercam said:


> I meant to mention something cool I heard yesterday. At just my Thursday morning WW meeting (just those who go to the 7:30 meeting), we have lost a total of 277+ pounds for the Lose for Good campaign.  That isn't net, so no one's gains negatively impacted the group's performance totals.
> 
> Also, recently, a woman at my meeting hit the 50 pound mark.  In celebration of her achievement, she came into the meeting that day with 50 pounds of food for the food bank collection our center has been doing.  She said she was stunned at how hard it was to carry those 8 grocery bags with 50 pounds of non-perishables.  Impressive, huh?



That is seriously stinkin' cool. On both counts.



my3princes said:


> Today I cleaned out some cupboard and purged a bunch of junk that none of us needed to eat.  That was good.  I also have a bunch of projects on the horizon so I'll be constantly moving.  That always helps.  I just ate a chobani yogurt and added extra strawberries.  Hopefully that will keep me satisfied and I won't be tempted to snack on French Fries at work.



Getting rid of the junk (whatever the junk may be) always helps. In more ways than one!


----------



## keenercam

jennz said:


> I LOVE that!  I'm going to do that!



Me too, Jen! I passed 50 pounds a long time ago, but I am going to do it when I hit 25 on this new re-start.  (BTW, even though my losses on this challenge haven't been huge, my total loss since I re-started WW on 8/26 is 11 pounds, so I am hoping that 25 is not that far off).



corinnak said:


> You know, I do think a protesting knee is a very good reason for not doing the work out you had planned.  Rest is just what is called for in that situation.  If it's an ongoing situation, it might make sense to have an alternative activity, but, man, you don't want to push a crabby knee.  Like preschoolers, they don't improve their attitude if you just keep pushing them to do stuff they don't want to do.
> 
> . . .
> 
> I had heard this about WW changing their program. I think in the middle of the holidays is a pretty stressful time to ask us all to start doing something new.  Not that it matters what _I _think.  I do wonder what the new program is going to be like.  Have you heard any rumors?  All I heard (unsubstantiated) is that we will no longer have to "count" fruit.    As a watermelon addict, I find this totally....questionable.



LOL! Corinne, my physical therapist kept telling me that my orthopedic surgeon had bought me a certain number of "bends" in my knee with the bone and cartilage graft and that he would NOT be happy if I used up that new quota too quickly by running or doing huge numbers of miles. Heck, what's the use in having the fix if I don't take advantage of it, right?  However, I do want to be careful and build up gradually.  

Oh, I meant to clarify that those 277+ pounds have been lost just during the Lose 4 Good campaign which I think has been the past 6 weeks. I can't wait to hear what the total was for our whole center.  I think there are least 10 weekly meetings held there, so it could be a total of 3000 pounds or so! 

As far as the new WW plan, I have heard rumors that the points will be based on a formula involving protein and total carbs as well as calories.  Apparently, it is completely science based and may rectify the overuse of fiber to minimize points. I have read that there will be a greater emphasis on using "clean" foods, and no encouragement toward processed (though I think that is contra-indicated for a food marketing company like WW, so we'll see how they handle that).

There are several leaders who post on the WW community bulletin boards who have been doing the new plan to become familiar with it before it is launched to the public.  Unequivocally they all have posted that they have seen significant losses (one said she had been within the same 3 pound range for 10 years since she made lifetime and suddenly lost so much so quickly that she has lowered her lifetime goal weight from what she set 10 years ago!)  I am eager to see what the new plan is.




Connie96 said:


> Yeah, I'm afraid that "other part" of my brain was beating the sane part into submission more often than not over the past month. It really wasn't pretty there for a while.
> . . .
> Thanks! I appreciate that. I'm doing much better now. I've actually been on-plan every day since Monday and it feels *SO* much better.
> 
> And, it cracks me up that you call the crazy voice "small" and the sane voice "loud". In my head, the sane voice is such a submissive and the crazy voice is a BULLY!



Connie - I had to laugh at your remarks about the sane part of your brain and how the crazy voice is a bully.  I can so relate to that. I HATE when I know I shouldn't eat something and somehow the insane part of my brain talks the sane part into going along for the pleasure of the moment.  Crazy!

I am hoping to beat the bully part into submission tonight when I bake at least 3 batches of pumpkin chocolate chip cookies. I can't even eat one. I just can't.  I won't be able to stop.  UGH!


Okay, I am going to put this out here because I am so worried about this weekend.  This is what I am facing:

*Baking:*
Tonight, as I said, I am baking 3 or 4 batches of "Cam's world famous pumpkin chocolate chip cookies".  The good thing is that so many of them are going out of the house:  to my walking buddy in the morning, to my friend's birthday party tomorrow, to a gathering of a bunch of my Disney brides girlfriends tomorrow evening, to the marching band on Sunday at their parade (they can have them because they won't be in uniform), to Jenn and her apartment-mate on Monday (she is away at college and Howard will drop them off on his way home from work Monday night), to Howard's office and to mine on Monday.  I also have to freeze some for next weekend when we will see a bunch of WISHers at Marine Corps marathon weekend.  So you can see why I will be mixing and baking for hours and hours tonight!

*Parties and good food:*
Tomorrow is a birthday party for my BFF and his daughter (my Goddaughter, born on her Daddy's 40th birthday  )
I am leaving from the party to meet a bunch of my Disney brides friends for dinner and a slumber party.  This means I'll be eating out for lunch and dinner tomorrow and breakfast on Sunday.   
When I get back on Sunday, we have Andrew's halloween parade and we'll be near the "best of Delaware" cupcake place. I am addicted to cupcakes. Must resist!

So, as you can see, I have my work cut out for me.  Next week's only challenge that I know of right now is that I am baking 90 cupcakes for the marching band - they are Nightmare/Jack cupcakes and mummy mickey cupcakes.  They will be cute. Hopefully they will be so cute that I won't be tempted to eat them.  Yeah, right!


----------



## tigger813

What I've eaten today: 2 protein shakes, 2 handfuls of M&Ms, 1 large raspberry white Russian, half a pepperoni and pineapple pizza, onion rings and 2 buffalo chicken wings.

Feeling better for the most part though the eyes are starting to water now. I really want to go to Redwalker's Halloween party tomorrow night but I'll have to see how I feel tomorrow. She's expecting over 100 people coming and going between 4:30 and 9. I have both girls soccer games to go to tomorrow between 10 and 1 tomorrow. Maybe I'll try to nap in between. Just started watching DD1 and DH play TS3 game and then we'll play Lego Harry Potter later. Just finished supper and watching Project Runway.

Didn't workout as it took a lot out of me just to straighten out the kitchen this afternoon and get DD2 off the bus. I may have napped about 10 minutes today as I just couldn't get to sleep. I watched several recorded things and 2-3 movies. I haven't had a day like this in a long time. I usually only half half days of that on MOn and Wed though this coming week I'm working at the book fair at DD1s school both of those days. Only working Tues and THurs next week.

I really need to send out the evite for DD2s b'day party. I think I'll just send an email as evite has been difficult lately. It's a small party at the house watching the movie in 2 weeks. I should work on that tonight. Maybe I'll do it now!

Have a good night!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

All you know what broke loose today because I did 4 loads of laundry. I feel so useless at home and feel like I'm not contributing at all so I thought this would a good thing. Plus, my mom does my sister's and BIL's laundry and she is here now with the purpose partially being to pick up clean laundry. Um, if I hadn't done some laundry, she would have had almost nothing to take back to her apartment. Appearently I did a horrible thing. My mom is insistent that I did laundry out of spite becase I'm jealous of my sister. Yeah, that's why I washed my sister's and BIL's clothes. 

I'm so upset. I feel like a complete failure, like nothing I do is ever good enough. I am trying to hold back the tears, but I can feel them welling up. Maybe we'll all wake up in better moods tomorrow.

Otherwise, it was a pretty good day. I ate a lot at dinner, but it was low in points, so I'm okay with that.

Have a great weekend everyone!



Cupcaker said:


> Ive made a promise earlier this month to only eat food I have in my house.  No going out!  Its going to be a little hard since I will be in the house for a couple of days and you know after a while I get sick of being confined in the house.  I will stick to my promise and also add that I continue to eat lots of fruits and veggies.
> 
> Im glad you have some free time in there.  You are so busy that free time definitely helps.  A torta is a type of Mexican sandwich.  Actually a lot of latin countrys have some kind of torta.  They are very yummy.  Heres what they look like:



Great promise!  I so WISH I could stick to that promise. 

Tortas look delicious! I would think that a veggie one, especially if you hallow out the bread, wouldnt be too bad. 



jennz said:


> Just finished my workout



Definitely  time!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well it wasnt exactly a date...unless you consider having your 6 and 3 year old along as romantic.  It was fun though and we got a good laugh when my 3 year old told us his booty hurts and I guess we were distracted in a conversation because he stood up and pulled down his pants to show us.



That is hysterical! 



lisah0711 said:


> Looks like your plans work great for you, CC!
> 
> I'm being totally decadent and sneaking home to take a nap before I have to pick up DS from chess club after school.



Thanks! Hope you enjoyed your nap!


----------



## cclovesdis

keenercam said:


> I meant to mention something cool I heard yesterday. At just my Thursday morning WW meeting (just those who go to the 7:30 meeting), we have lost a total of 277+ pounds for the Lose for Good campaign.  That isn't net, so no one's gains negatively impacted the group's performance totals.
> 
> Also, recently, a woman at my meeting hit the 50 pound mark.  In celebration of her achievement, she came into the meeting that day with 50 pounds of food for the food bank collection our center has been doing.  She said she was stunned at how hard it was to carry those 8 grocery bags with 50 pounds of non-perishables.  Impressive, huh?



Wow!  to both!



my3princes said:


> I think I forgot to answer the QOTD.  What can I do now to have a successful weekend.  Today I cleaned out some cupboard and purged a bunch of junk that none of us needed to eat.  That was good.  I also have a bunch of projects on the horizon so I'll be constantly moving.  That always helps.  I just ate a chobani yogurt and added extra strawberries.  Hopefully that will keep me satisfied and I won't be tempted to snack on French Fries at work.



I feel bad throwing stuff away, but sometimes it has to be done. 



corinnak said:


> I had heard this about WW changing their program. I think in the middle of the holidays is a pretty stressful time to ask us all to start doing something new.  Not that it matters what _I _think.  I do wonder what the new program is going to be like.  Have you heard any rumors?  All I heard (unsubstantiated) is that we will no longer have to "count" fruit.    As a watermelon addict, I find this totally....questionable.



This will definitely be interesting to see what happens. ITA though, why in between the holidays? People are confused enough during the holidays. Grandmas gourmet this, SILs decadent that, even veggies not made by you yourself can be unpredictable. Hmmm 



Connie96 said:


> Keeping track in your head can be hard, but it can be done. When I'm "on", I do a pretty good job of only eating at meal times plus one snack and some after-workout protein. If I stick to that schedule, I just try to stay around 300-500 per meal, 200 per snack. If I do that, I don't really have to keep a running total for the whole day. Obviously, three 500 calorie meals wouldn't be brilliant, but usually I aim for about: B-300, L-400, S-200, D-400, AW-100 which adds up to about 1400 on the high end. I'd guess the same type breakout could be done with WW points. Of course, if you're going to journal everything at the end of the day, this doesn't help much. It's just kind of a loose guideline to get thru the day so you can keep up with each meal instead of keeping up with each food in each meal.



This could work for me. Id just have to think in points. Ill have to do some planning, but definitely something that would make things easier. 



Connie96 said:


> for sticking to the plan... mostly.



Thanks! I did much better today! 



Connie96 said:


> Some days (or parts of days) can be planned specifically and some can't. You always gotta take the variables into account...
> 
> Yeah, I know the 2 tater tots and a bite banana weren't terrible on their own, but what bothered me is that I ate them because they were there and not because I was hungry. That's something I need to keep working on. But, it was the fact that I would be posting it later that I didn't eat all the tater tots and all of the banana. That, and the fact that it was actually on DD's plate and she would have been a little upset if I ate all of her food.
> 
> When I can't run, it throws me off too. I do not feel at all worthy of your sweet comments, but I thank you. I'm excited for you and your new-found focus.



Good point! 

Thanks for sharing about the banana bite. I understand what you mean, Im like that with desserts. I just cant have them available. 

Your welcome! You definitely deserve them! 



keenercam said:


> As far as the new WW plan, I have heard rumors that the points will be based on a formula involving protein and total carbs as well as calories.  Apparently, it is completely science based and may rectify the overuse of fiber to minimize points. I have read that there will be a greater emphasis on using "clean" foods, and no encouragement toward processed (though I think that is contra-indicated for a food marketing company like WW, so we'll see how they handle that).
> 
> There are several leaders who post on the WW community bulletin boards who have been doing the new plan to become familiar with it before it is launched to the public.  Unequivocally they all have posted that they have seen significant losses (one said she had been within the same 3 pound range for 10 years since she made lifetime and suddenly lost so much so quickly that she has lowered her lifetime goal weight from what she set 10 years ago!)  I am eager to see what the new plan is.



Again, very interesting. 

WTG on 11 pounds!  I think it was at a WW meeting and maybe here too that I heard that you could easily gain 1 pound a month, and youve lost equal to almost a whole year in less than a few months! 

Good luck with all the goodies around! I KNOW youll avoid temptation! 



tigger813 said:


> Feeling better for the most part


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

lisah0711 said:


> Funny how booty makes it through the board censor but your cupcakes didn't!
> *mikamah* says to tell you all "hello" and that she hopes to have internet again next week!



Yes I was surprised at that too I thought "breast" would not make it through so I guess I should have said breast cupcakes

Tell Kathy we miss her and i hope she makes it back here soon.



keenercam said:


> Also, recently, a woman at my meeting hit the 50 pound mark.  In celebration of her achievement, she came into the meeting that day with 50 pounds of food for the food bank collection our center has been doing.  She said she was stunned at how hard it was to carry those 8 grocery bags with 50 pounds of non-perishables.  Impressive, huh?



Wow that is some amazing totals and a great idea.  



my3princes said:


> I think I forgot to answer the QOTD.  What can I do now to have a successful weekend.  Today I cleaned out some cupboard and purged a bunch of junk that none of us needed to eat.  That was good.  I also have a bunch of projects on the horizon so I'll be constantly moving.  That always helps.  I just ate a chobani yogurt and added extra strawberries.  Hopefully that will keep me satisfied and I won't be tempted to snack on French Fries at work.



sounds like a good plan to me.  I hope you were able to keep the FF away.  Those are a weakness for me.



corinnak said:


> Sounds like you work in health care.
> 
> 
> Friday's QOTD: What is one promise you can make today to keep yourself on plan this weekend and upcoming week?
> 
> I promise to check in here every day, post at least one post, however short or useless, and keep the QOTD archive updated



Yes I am a practice manager of a pediatricians office.  I recently worked as a medical assistant there but since have taken a promotion.  I have been there for 14 years.

I will keep track of you and expect a post daily if not Im going to hunt you down. dont be scared I really am just kidding.



Connie96 said:


> Where else can you totally pull off a greeting like "Good Morning Losers!"??!
> 
> I promise myself that I will continue posting a daily recap in this thread thru this weekend and next week so I will be inspired to work hard and resist temptation.



I know I think its funny to that we can call each other losers and its really a positive compliment.

Im holding to your daily recaps.  Lets get the scales and tape measures moving down this week.  Im motivated this week so I am bringing all along on my wagon.  



keenercam said:


> Okay, I am going to put this out here because I am so worried about this weekend.



Cam I have some similar stuff happening too.  I saw make a plan and stick with it.  Maybe let yourself have 1 treat this weekend.  Either one of the cookies or a small cupcake.  Otherwise if you deprive yourself you may get to the end and totally binge on everything.  Thats just my advice but you know yourself better than me.  Some would say they cant just have one so in that case I say just run away!!!!  Good luck we will be here for you.



tigger813 said:


> Feeling better for the most part though the eyes are starting to water now. I really want to go to Redwalker's Halloween party tomorrow night but I'll have to see how I feel tomorrow.



Glad to hear your feeling a bit better.  I hope you are feeling up to the party tomorrow it sounds like fun.  Get a good night sleep and a nap tomorrow and Im sure you will be good to go.



cclovesdis said:


> All you know what broke loose today because I did 4 loads of laundry. I feel so useless at home and feel like I'm not contributing at all so I thought this would a good thing. Plus, my mom does my sister's and BIL's laundry and she is here now with the purpose partially being to pick up clean laundry. Um, if I hadn't done some laundry, she would have had almost nothing to take back to her apartment. Appearently I did a horrible thing. My mom is insistent that I did laundry out of spite becase I'm jealous of my sister. Yeah, that's why I washed my sister's and BIL's clothes.
> 
> I'm so upset. I feel like a complete failure, like nothing I do is ever good enough. I am trying to hold back the tears, but I can feel them welling up. Maybe we'll all wake up in better moods tomorrow.



This has nothing to do with you.  Pardon me for being blunt but your mom is the one with an issue.  Dont let her put you down.  Im sure if you were jealous of your sister the last thing you would do would be her laundry.  Hang in there.  Hopefully tomorrow will be better for you.  You are amazing and dont let anyone tell you anything different.


Thanks for the well wishes...dh's nana is starting to do a bit better.  If anyone remembers I had mentioned I have a friend my age (31) with a brain tumor.  She just finished her 6 wks or chemo/radiation to shrink the tumor and hopefully stop her seizures she was having due to this.  Unfortunately wed. She had a siezure at home, she was shaking but concious.  Her mom called 911.  In our local hospital she had a grand mal siezure and had to be transferred to philly.  She is doing ok now just confused and sad.  She was so positive about her treatments and really believed that it would help to get rid of the tumor and her siezures for good.  I could cry in disbelief of what my dear friend is having to go through.  It just saddens me.  She does not deserve this one bit.  Please send prayers her way.


----------



## Dreamer24

Thanks Connie.  That run made me sore the next day!

I had another 45 minute walk and one slip up with eating.  Someone at work made brownies to throw a surprise birthday celebration for me.  I ate small one partially because they looked really good and partially becauase I felt bad not having one.

Tomorrow is an extremely busy day but I will eat well and am hoping to find somewhere to fit in a work out.  I know Sunday will be a bad eating day since it's my birthday and I'm not sure I'll get a work in.

I'm hoping to make the weekend as good (or should I say as least-bad) as possible.

How do you all do it on celebreations?


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> All you know what broke loose today because I did 4 loads of laundry. I feel so useless at home and feel like I'm not contributing at all so I thought this would a good thing. Plus, my mom does my sister's and BIL's laundry and she is here now with the purpose partially being to pick up clean laundry. Um, if I hadn't done some laundry, she would have had almost nothing to take back to her apartment. Appearently I did a horrible thing. My mom is insistent that I did laundry out of spite becase I'm jealous of my sister. Yeah, that's why I washed my sister's and BIL's clothes.
> 
> I'm so upset. I feel like a complete failure, like nothing I do is ever good enough. I am trying to hold back the tears, but I can feel them welling up. Maybe we'll all wake up in better moods tomorrow.
> 
> Otherwise, it was a pretty good day. I ate a lot at dinner, but it was low in points, so I'm okay with that.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Great promise!  I so WISH I could stick to that promise.
> 
> Tortas look delicious! I would think that a veggie one, especially if you hallow out the bread, wouldnt be too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely  time!
> 
> 
> 
> That is hysterical!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Hope you enjoyed your nap!



CC you can come do laundry here anytime.  Heck you can do any or all of the housework and I'd appreciate it.  I think your Mom over reacts.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thanks for the well wishes...dh's nana is starting to do a bit better.  If anyone remembers I had mentioned I have a friend my age (31) with a brain tumor.  She just finished her 6 wks or chemo/radiation to shrink the tumor and hopefully stop her seizures she was having due to this.  Unfortunately wed. She had a siezure at home, she was shaking but concious.  Her mom called 911.  In our local hospital she had a grand mal siezure and had to be transferred to philly.  She is doing ok now just confused and sad.  She was so positive about her treatments and really believed that it would help to get rid of the tumor and her siezures for good.  I could cry in disbelief of what my dear friend is having to go through.  It just saddens me.  She does not deserve this one bit.  Please send prayers her way.



I am so sorry to hear about your friend.  We were in her shoes a year ago.  My 12 year old son had a grand mal seizure that sent him to the emergency room.  After several days and several tests he was diagnosed with a brain tumor.  He was having frequent petite mal seizures, probably for years that we never picked up on.  He would stare blankly into space, but what kid doesn't?  We were given 2 choices, operate and hope for the best, but plan for the worst (could have been back to infancy in his language skills meaning he wouldn't be able to communicate at all) or we could do nothing and watch him lose his ability to communicate as the tumor grew.  We opted to have the tumor removed as quickly as possible.  It was unquestionable the toughest time in our lives.  We were all scared, had no idea what the future held and not knowing when or if the next seizure would come.  They put him on anti seizure meds and they worked well for him.  Surgery came and the quick biopsy that was done during surgery proved that the tumor would regrow if they didn't get every last cell of it.  The surgeon said that she had to scrape his brain and that his detriments would be significant.  We had no idea if he would be able to communicate of if he'd even recognize us.  We could have had a 12 year old infant.  God was looking out for him.   When he awoke from surgery he looked at me and said "Mommy I need a hug".  I knew then that everything was going to be okay   Amazingly he has no deficites at all.  His 6 month MRI showed no sign of regrowth.  Over the course of the last year, we have heard literally hundreds of stories about people with brain tumors, people we know well that had had tumors removed and we had no idea.  I hope that your friend finds a method of treatment that works for her.  Can they operate?  What are her options?  I've heard many miraculous stories, don't give up hope.


----------



## Connie96

keenercam said:


> I have read that there will be a greater emphasis on using "clean" foods, and no encouragement toward processed (though I think that is contra-indicated for a food marketing company like WW, so we'll see how they handle that).
> 
> Okay, I am going to put this out here because I am so worried about this weekend.  This is what I am facing:



I'm not a WWer, but I would love if they started making and marketing their meals and snacks with "clean" ingredients. I like convenience foods. With frozen meals, for example, I generally stick with Kashi or Amy's brands but it'd be great if WW could compete in that market!

You're a saint for baking all that yummy stuff when you're trying not to indulge. Good luck. 



tigger813 said:


> Feeling better for the most part though the eyes are starting to water now.



Glad you're starting to feel better. Hope you're able to head out to the party!



cclovesdis said:


> My mom is insistent that I did laundry out of spite becase I'm jealous of my sister. Yeah, that's why I washed my sister's and BIL's clothes.



That's just bizarre, CC. I hope it's better by morning too. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Im holding to your daily recaps.  Lets get the scales and tape measures moving down this week.  Im motivated this week so I am bringing all along on my wagon.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes...dh's nana is starting to do a bit better.



Good! I need someone to keep an eye on me. I'll happily catch a ride on your wagon! 

So glad that Nana is doing better. And, Lindsay, I am so sorry about what your friend is having to go through. I will definitely be praying for her. (Have you told us her name?)



Dreamer24 said:


> Someone at work made brownies to throw a surprise birthday celebration for me.  I ate small one partially because they looked really good and partially becauase I felt bad not having one.



Dani, that is a very common feeling, but did you having a brownie really help your colleague have a happier birthday? I know it's hard, but the food choices you make have to be about YOU. For celebrations at my office, I try to always carry a bottle of water or a glass of tea and if I'm particularly worried about my resolve, I'll chew gum to keep my mouth busy. 

(I feel like a total hypocrite because I make terrible choices plenty often enough, but I still wanted to share what works for me when I am working hard to make the healthiest choices.)



Dreamer24 said:


> I know Sunday will be a bad eating day since it's my birthday and I'm not sure I'll get a work in.



 Dani!!



my3princes said:


> We were in her shoes a year ago.  My 12 year old son had a grand mal seizure that sent him to the emergency room.  After several days and several tests he was diagnosed with a brain tumor...."Mommy I need a hug".  I knew then that everything was going to be okay



 I don't know how you even get thru something like that.  And... apparently, that's all I have to say about that because I got nothin'.


----------



## Connie96

Alright... here's that recap that I promised myself.

Today:
Breakfast - yogurt, granola, berries, walnut
Lunch - Subway sandwich (6" wheat, ham, pepperjack, double lettuce, double tomatos, cucumbers, banana peppers, lite mayo, spicy mustard), apple slices
Snack - string cheese, orange
Dinner - spaghetti, steamed veggies
Workout - weight lifting; string cheese

A funny thing happened at lunch... at Subway, I picked up a Minute Maid Cranberry Apple juice. I know fruit juice can be high in calories (in this case 120 cals per serving, 2 servings per container), but it just really sounded good and I figured I'd drink half and save the other half for another day. Well, as I walked out of the mall and out to my car, I started reading the label a little closer. 25% juice. Ingredients:  "Purified water, sweeteners (HFCS, sugar), juices..." So, I just purchased a bottle full of sugar-water. Juice-FLAVORED, sugar-water. Driving back to work I went back and forth in my head about drinking it because I paid for it or give it away or what to do with it. But, I mean really, it's not like I'm gonna walk up to a friend and say "Hey, I'm not gonna drink this juice because I don't think it's very healthy. You want it?" So, I wrote "take me" on a sticky note, stuck it to the top and left it on the table in the hall (where our department sets up snacks and stuff occassionally). So, I wasted a buck or two on the stupid "juice", but I feel good about skipping the calories and the HFCS. Lesson: read the label BEFORE you fork over the cash!!! DUH!

Tomorrow:
Breakfast - oatmeal w/diced apple
Long run - shooting for 11.5 miles; egg-white omelet w/cheese
Lunch - leftover spagetti, veggies
Snack - oikos, berries, walnuts
Dinner - ??? I need to peruse some cookbooks and go grocery shopping!

Okay. I gotta get up early to get that run in. Y'all have a great weekend!!


----------



## Dreamer24

Connie, I know I made the wrong choice.  I usually skip the celebrations or go right at the end when I know people will have already eaten the yummy stuff but since she made the brownies to celebrate MY birthday I had to be there.  I don't know I really did feel like it was rude to not eat something that she made for my birthday.  It's going to be a long tough weekend because I know people will give me lots of things this weekend that are things i love to eat.  I need to keep the quote about not tasting as good as thin feels in my head this weekend!


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone.  A quiet weekend planned.  I may just spend the weekend working on some quilts.  I have them in various stages so I can rotate during the days.  I also have some pillow cases to wash for my friend.

Yesterday was a great day.  I got myself very organized at school.  When I got in on Monday morningI only have 1 class set of papers to grade and 1 pile of papers to organize into a notebook.   I do need to pick up some dividers for the notebook so that it why I didn't feel like organizing the last pile yesterday.

I think I have something to do at church tomorrow morning.  I know I have to help out at the nursing home at 9 and then maybe go grocery shopping.   I think I really only need some veggies so that shouldn't be too bad.  I might even be able to put that off until Monday. 

Happy Birthday Dani




Connie96 said:


> A funny thing happened at lunch... at Subway, I picked up a Minute Maid Cranberry Apple juice. I know fruit juice can be high in calories (in this case 120 cals per serving, 2 servings per container), but it just really sounded good and I figured I'd drink half and save the other half for another day. Well, as I walked out of the mall and out to my car, I started reading the label a little closer. 25% juice. Ingredients:  "Purified water, sweeteners (HFCS, sugar), juices..." So, I just purchased a bottle full of sugar-water. Juice-FLAVORED, sugar-water. Driving back to work I went back and forth in my head about drinking it because I paid for it or give it away or what to do with it. But, I mean really, it's not like I'm gonna walk up to a friend and say "Hey, I'm not gonna drink this juice because I don't think it's very healthy. You want it?" So, I wrote "take me" on a sticky note, stuck it to the top and left it on the table in the hall (where our department sets up snacks and stuff occassionally). So, I wasted a buck or two on the stupid "juice", but I feel good about skipping the calories and the HFCS. Lesson: read the label BEFORE you fork over the cash!!! DUH!



I am always surprised at how little juice there in some of these drinks.  I am always reading the ingredients and looking at labels.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## jennz

*cc*...doing laundry because you're jealous?    That's a new one.  I hope dd gets jealous soon!  Sorry - I don't mean to make light of your situation and it stinks that you were doing a good thing and somehow it was twisted in your mom's mind as a means of manipulation.  As hard as it is to not let Mom's comments get to you, just know that your intentions were good and that was your motivation - you are a good person!  If you feel the urge do it again and try to let Mom's comments go.  

*Cam* a Disney brides sleepover?  That sounds so fun!   Details please!
*
Mommyof2* - prayers said for your friend

*My3princes*   I'm so glad everything turned out okay - I can't even imagine how scary that must have been!

So I'm working today even though I really don't want too...I feel yucky.    I went to sleep last night at 8:30 planning on waking up this morning feeling better but it hasn't worked.  Right now I'm planning on feeling better as the day goes on.  No major plans today, going to Sam's after work, gathering some paperwork that I need to mail out -ugh.  DD is acolyting tomorrow at the 8 am service, another early morning for us but then we have the whole day free.  We'll probably work on dd's halloween costume, she's the White Rabbit and her friends are the Mad Hatter and the Cheshire Cat.   

It's actually raining here now   We are so desperate for rain.  It's nice to hear it outside.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Dreamer24 said:


> How do you all do it on celebreations?



I always let myself splurge with limits on a celebration.  If there is lots to choose from just take small servings of the things you like.  Or choose 1 not so good thing and fill the rest of the plate with the good stuff.  As far as cakes and brownies go I know the feeling of somebody making it for you and you have to eat it.  In that case just take a small piece...like 1 or 2 bites worth.  I hope you enjoy your birthday weekend.



my3princes said:


> My 12 year old son had a grand mal seizure that sent him to the emergency room.  After several days and several tests he was diagnosed with a brain tumor.



oh my I was in tears reading your story.  I am so glad it turned out the way it did.  That must have been so scarry.  God bless him.  My friends tumor has said to be inoperable.  She has been a tons of different cocktails of meds for the siezures but nothing is really working.  I am going to call and talk with her today.  Thanks for sharing your story.  I hope they can find an option that works for her soon.



Connie96 said:


> So glad that Nana is doing better. And, Lindsay, I am so sorry about what your friend is having to go through. I will definitely be praying for her. (Have you told us her name?)



Thank you her name is beth



Connie96 said:


> Alright... here's that recap that I promised myself.
> 
> Today:
> Breakfast - yogurt, granola, berries, walnut
> Lunch - Subway sandwich (6" wheat, ham, pepperjack, double lettuce, double tomatos, cucumbers, banana peppers, lite mayo, spicy mustard), apple slices
> Snack - string cheese, orange
> Dinner - spaghetti, steamed veggies
> Workout - weight lifting; string cheese
> 
> A funny thing happened at lunch... at Subway, I picked up a Minute Maid Cranberry Apple juice. I know fruit juice can be high in calories (in this case 120 cals per serving, 2 servings per container), but it just really sounded good and I figured I'd drink half and save the other half for another day. Well, as I walked out of the mall and out to my car, I started reading the label a little closer. 25% juice. Ingredients:  "Purified water, sweeteners (HFCS, sugar), juices..." So, I just purchased a bottle full of sugar-water. Juice-FLAVORED, sugar-water. Driving back to work I went back and forth in my head about drinking it because I paid for it or give it away or what to do with it. But, I mean really, it's not like I'm gonna walk up to a friend and say "Hey, I'm not gonna drink this juice because I don't think it's very healthy. You want it?" So, I wrote "take me" on a sticky note, stuck it to the top and left it on the table in the hall (where our department sets up snacks and stuff occassionally). So, I wasted a buck or two on the stupid "juice", but I feel good about skipping the calories and the HFCS. Lesson: read the label BEFORE you fork over the cash!!! DUH!
> 
> Tomorrow:
> Breakfast - oatmeal w/diced apple
> Long run - shooting for 11.5 miles; egg-white omelet w/cheese
> Lunch - leftover spagetti, veggies
> Snack - oikos, berries, walnuts
> Dinner - ??? I need to peruse some cookbooks and go grocery shopping!
> 
> Okay. I gotta get up early to get that run in. Y'all have a great weekend!!



excellent!!!  You get the star of the day award for giving up the juice.  It is always good to look before you buy or eat something because labels can be really deceiving.



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.  A quiet weekend planned.



I hope you have a wonderful relaxing weekend dona.



jennz said:


> [So I'm working today even though I really don't want too...I feel yucky.    I went to sleep last night at 8:30 planning on waking up this morning feeling better but it hasn't worked.  Right now I'm planning on feeling better as the day goes on.



Sorry your not feeling to well jennz.  I do hope the day gets better.  Work on a saturday....I feel for ya girl.  I hope it goes quick and that you can enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Good morning!!!!

It is suppose to be beautiful here the next few days. 66-75 degrees and sunny.  Currently my house is freezing...I refuse to turn on the heat until Nov 1st.  My dh is irritated.  We have all been sleeping with 3 blankets.  I bet we are saving a bunch of gallons of oil though

Today I have a party for our office at the lead Dr's house.  It is outside and set up in her huge barn.  She has a beautiful old farm house.  She set up games for the kids and has a tractor and wagon to take them for rides on.  It should be fun.  There will also be healthy choices of food too so I am excited.

I put together some fun awards for my staff.  They are disney awards and I awarded them characters based on personality.  For instance I have a girl who is very passionate and wears her heart on her sleeve.  She tends to get really upset and lets her temper fly when there is something happening that she doesnt believe in.  I gave her the Donald Duck Award.  Get my idea


So that brings me to:

Saturday's QOTD

What character's personality do you think you are most like and why?  Feel free to google the characters and use the wiki description they are really good.


I am going to go with mickey mouse.  Here is the description of him bubbly,hyper,silly ... goofy ,funny ,enthusiastic, keen ... A family man who longs for adventure.

I think this is me!  He is also the leader of the pack and thats what I am....always the one leading the others along.


----------



## jennz

Your office party sounds like a blast!  And great weather too...enjoy!!

My work week is Tues - Sat, and I only work 5 hours/day and it's from home so it could be worse.  But Saturdays do stink, sitting up here working listening to dh and dd laughing away at their cartoons.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning everyone!!!!!

Tigger is feeling SOOOO much better this morning!!!! Still a bit congested but not as bad as yesterday. I used the nasal rinse thing a few minutes ago which really helped a lot. I was really congested  when I woke up to the point of thinking I was going to be sick. Looks like I'll be able to make it to the party! I think I'll go as a BL contestant. I'll be on the black team!

Secondly, the Yankees lost last night and my least favorite person in the world made the last out!!!! That made going to sleep really nice!!! We are die hard Red Sox fans here! Congrats to the Texas Rangers! I hope you win it all!!!!!

I just had my protein shake for breakfast and I'll have another one for lunch today. I need to now go take a shower and start getting everyone ready for soccer games today. We also need to go to the dump today. We've definitely accumulated 3 bags and we have lots of cardboard since I bought Omaha Steak stuff. 

TTFN 

QOTD: Today I'm like  The last several days I was more like


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tigger813 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!!!
> 
> Tigger is feeling SOOOO much better this morning!!!! Still a bit congested but not as bad as yesterday. I used the nasal rinse thing a few minutes ago which really helped a lot. I was really congested  when I woke up to the point of thinking I was going to be sick. Looks like I'll be able to make it to the party! I think I'll go as a BL contestant. I'll be on the black team!
> 
> Secondly, the Yankees lost last night and my least favorite person in the world made the last out!!!! That made going to sleep really nice!!! We are die hard Red Sox fans here! Congrats to the Texas Rangers! I hope you win it all!!!!!
> 
> I just had my protein shake for breakfast and I'll have another one for lunch today. I need to now go take a shower and start getting everyone ready for soccer games today. We also need to go to the dump today. We've definitely accumulated 3 bags and we have lots of cardboard since I bought Omaha Steak stuff.
> 
> TTFN
> 
> QOTD: Today I'm like  The last several days I was more like



glad you are feeling better and can make it to the party.  I like the costume idea.  As far as the yankees I too am glad to see them loose but I would have to say I hope the phillies pull of some more wins and win it all.  Sorry we are die hard phillies fans here.  I guess its a good thing there not playing the sox's.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



Connie96 said:


> I enlist my DH for help too. If we make cookies, I tell him right up front that I want the LAST cookie - I know that I will have one, so I don't feel bad about staying out of them, but I know that if I wait until I can only do one cookie's worth of damage, then we're all happier!  If he brings home a pint of ice cream for himself, I often ask him if I can have the last bite.



This is a great strategy, Connie!  

And here's a  for you because before you know it it will be your sweet little girl being squeezed by one of our boys.  



keenercam said:


> (BTW, even though my losses on this challenge haven't been huge, my total loss since I re-started WW on 8/26 is 11 pounds, so I am hoping that 25 is not that far off).



Great job with the loss so far!    Be careful with all those temptations this week-end!  



cclovesdis said:


> All you know what broke loose today because I did 4 loads of laundry. I feel so useless at home and feel like I'm not contributing at all so I thought this would a good thing. Plus, my mom does my sister's and BIL's laundry and she is here now with the purpose partially being to pick up clean laundry. Um, if I hadn't done some laundry, she would have had almost nothing to take back to her apartment. Appearently I did a horrible thing. My mom is insistent that I did laundry out of spite becase I'm jealous of my sister. Yeah, that's why I washed my sister's and BIL's clothes.



, CC.  I wish that things would not be so dramatic in your home life.  Try to ignore it -- no doubt your would have been in trouble for not helping out so there was probably no way for you to come out a winner on that one.  



Dreamer24 said:


> Tomorrow is an extremely busy day but I will eat well and am hoping to find somewhere to fit in a work out.  I know Sunday will be a bad eating day since it's my birthday and I'm not sure I'll get a work in.



Happy Birthday, Dani! 

*Deb,*  I'm so happy that your son had such good results and bless your heart for having to go through that ordeal.

*Dona,* enjoy your quiet week-end! 

*jennz,* hope that you are feeling better!  

*Tracey,* glad that you are feeling better.  Tell Redwalker hello from us!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Saturday's QOTDWhat character's personality do you think you are most like and why?  Feel free to google the characters and use the wiki description they are really good.



Going to have to think about this one -- I'm feeling a little Donald Duck-ish lately myself.  

This is more getting ready for the in-laws visit this week-end.  We should have the house in good shape by the end of the week-end which will leave next week-end for menu planning, fine tuning, organizing linens and bedding, etc.  

Have a great week-end all!


----------



## jennz

Happy birthday Dani!  

Lisa thanks for the well wishes.  I think I bring this on myself...when I get stressed or my routine changes I get scatterbrained (call me Dory at that time) and forget to take some meds that must be taken on an empty stomach, so my levels get low and my immune system weakens.  One day I'll learn!

I'm feeling kind of like Mrs. Incredible, stretching myself out in different directions right now.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I'm optimistic today will be a good day! Thank you so much for all of your kind words! 

Hope everyone has a great day today!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> This has nothing to do with you.  Pardon me for being blunt but your mom is the one with an issue.  Dont let her put you down.  Im sure if you were jealous of your sister the last thing you would do would be her laundry.  Hang in there.  Hopefully tomorrow will be better for you.  You are amazing and dont let anyone tell you anything different.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes...dh's nana is starting to do a bit better.  If anyone remembers I had mentioned I have a friend my age (31) with a brain tumor.  She just finished her 6 wks or chemo/radiation to shrink the tumor and hopefully stop her seizures she was having due to this.  Unfortunately wed. She had a siezure at home, she was shaking but concious.  Her mom called 911.  In our local hospital she had a grand mal siezure and had to be transferred to philly.  She is doing ok now just confused and sad.  She was so positive about her treatments and really believed that it would help to get rid of the tumor and her siezures for good.  I could cry in disbelief of what my dear friend is having to go through.  It just saddens me.  She does not deserve this one bit.  Please send prayers her way.



Thank you for the wonderful compliments! I've long since figured out that she's the one with the issue, but I can't tell you how great it was to hear it from someone else! 

 on your friend. I will definitely keep her in my prayers.



Dreamer24 said:


> I had another 45 minute walk and one slip up with eating.  Someone at work made brownies to throw a surprise birthday celebration for me.  I ate small one partially because they looked really good and partially becauase I felt bad not having one.
> 
> How do you all do it on celebreations?



Happy Birthday! I understand what you mean about feeling guilty when they were made for you. That is partially why I try not to eat too many of my weekly points. On some weeks, I like to spread them out so about 5 a day, but I'm good about only needing 18-20 points for what I really should be eating, so that leaves me at least 7 for something special, should it come up. I know, clear as mud.

Now, on known occasions, like Christmas Eve dinner (a huge to-do in my family) I try to eat a smaller breakfast and lunch that day. What saves me is that not eating salad is unacceptable and our appetizer is shrimp cocktail. Filling, not too point-heavy, and makes me less hungry for the main course. I can't remember when I mentioned the main course last, but it is fried, stuffed squid. The stuffing contains bread crumb, eggs (like a million), and parmesean cheese. Because we make it now that it making them is too much work for my grandmother, I have figured out the points and I can have enough to satisfy my grandmother without destroying my points budget for the day. Then, I'll use my weeklies for dessert. Because there are so many options, I usually chose the one that is the most uncommon, but still good. Like, my aunt and cousins often make chocolate chip cookies, sugar cookies, and peanut butter cookies. I can make those myself. I don't need Christmas Eve dinner to have them. But, my other aunt's friend often comes and brings a cake from an amazing bakery. A tiny slice is more than enough for anyone so I don't look any different and my healthier lifestyle that day didn't go down the drain. Again, clear as mud. I hope I helped at least a little. 



my3princes said:


> CC you can come do laundry here anytime.  Heck you can do any or all of the housework and I'd appreciate it.  I think your Mom over reacts.
> 
> *Thank you for saying that as well! I love when I'm not the only one who gets the reality of the situation. *
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your friend.  We were in her shoes a year ago.  My 12 year old son had a grand mal seizure that sent him to the emergency room.  After several days and several tests he was diagnosed with a brain tumor.  He was having frequent petite mal seizures, probably for years that we never picked up on.  He would stare blankly into space, but what kid doesn't?  We were given 2 choices, operate and hope for the best, but plan for the worst (could have been back to infancy in his language skills meaning he wouldn't be able to communicate at all) or we could do nothing and watch him lose his ability to communicate as the tumor grew.  We opted to have the tumor removed as quickly as possible.  It was unquestionable the toughest time in our lives.  We were all scared, had no idea what the future held and not knowing when or if the next seizure would come.  They put him on anti seizure meds and they worked well for him.  Surgery came and the quick biopsy that was done during surgery proved that the tumor would regrow if they didn't get every last cell of it.  The surgeon said that she had to scrape his brain and that his detriments would be significant.  We had no idea if he would be able to communicate of if he'd even recognize us.  We could have had a 12 year old infant.  God was looking out for him.   When he awoke from surgery he looked at me and said "Mommy I need a hug".  I knew then that everything was going to be okay   Amazingly he has no deficites at all.  His 6 month MRI showed no sign of regrowth.  Over the course of the last year, we have heard literally hundreds of stories about people with brain tumors, people we know well that had had tumors removed and we had no idea.  I hope that your friend finds a method of treatment that works for her.  Can they operate?  What are her options?  I've heard many miraculous stories, don't give up hope.



I knew your son had a brain tumor, but I had no idea what the doctors told you and DH. That was definitely a very difficult decision to make. Seizures can be so awful and have lasting effects whether or not a tumor is involved. I can only imagine what you and DH must have been going through. I am so happy for DS, you, and DH. That first sentence post-op must have been 



Connie96 said:


> I'm not a WWer, but I would love if they started making and marketing their meals and snacks with "clean" ingredients. I like convenience foods. With frozen meals, for example, I generally stick with Kashi or Amy's brands but it'd be great if WW could compete in that market!
> 
> *Me too!* It would be so nice if I could actually pronounce all the ingredients listed. My sister can, but her bachelor's is in chemistry education and her master's is in organic chemistry.
> 
> That's just bizarre, CC. I hope it's better by morning too.



Thanks! So far, she barely knows I am awake. I took the max amount of sleeping pills I can and slept for almost 11 hours. 



Connie96 said:


> Alright... here's that recap that I promised myself.
> 
> Today:
> Breakfast - yogurt, granola, berries, walnut
> Lunch - Subway sandwich (6" wheat, ham, pepperjack, double lettuce, double tomatos, cucumbers, banana peppers, lite mayo, spicy mustard), apple slices
> Snack - string cheese, orange
> Dinner - spaghetti, steamed veggies
> Workout - weight lifting; string cheese
> 
> A funny thing happened at lunch... at Subway, I picked up a Minute Maid Cranberry Apple juice. I know fruit juice can be high in calories (in this case 120 cals per serving, 2 servings per container), but it just really sounded good and I figured I'd drink half and save the other half for another day. Well, as I walked out of the mall and out to my car, I started reading the label a little closer. 25% juice. Ingredients:  "Purified water, sweeteners (HFCS, sugar), juices..." So, I just purchased a bottle full of sugar-water. Juice-FLAVORED, sugar-water. Driving back to work I went back and forth in my head about drinking it because I paid for it or give it away or what to do with it. But, I mean really, it's not like I'm gonna walk up to a friend and say "Hey, I'm not gonna drink this juice because I don't think it's very healthy. You want it?" So, I wrote "take me" on a sticky note, stuck it to the top and left it on the table in the hall (where our department sets up snacks and stuff occassionally). So, I wasted a buck or two on the stupid "juice", but I feel good about skipping the calories and the HFCS. Lesson: read the label BEFORE you fork over the cash!!! DUH!
> 
> Tomorrow:
> Breakfast - oatmeal w/diced apple
> Long run - shooting for 11.5 miles; egg-white omelet w/cheese
> Lunch - leftover spagetti, veggies
> Snack - oikos, berries, walnuts
> Dinner - ??? I need to peruse some cookbooks and go grocery shopping!
> 
> Okay. I gotta get up early to get that run in. Y'all have a great weekend!!



Great job yesterday! I usually stick to salads at Subway because of that whole low-salt thing, but sounds like you had quite the salad in your roll!


Thanks for the reminder!  I am good about checking ingredients at the grocery store, but rarely remember at a place like Subway. 



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.  A quiet weekend planned.  I may just spend the weekend working on some quilts.  I have them in various stages so I can rotate during the days.  I also have some pillow cases to wash for my friend.
> 
> Yesterday was a great day.  I got myself very organized at school.  When I got in on Monday morningI only have 1 class set of papers to grade and 1 pile of papers to organize into a notebook.   I do need to pick up some dividers for the notebook so that it why I didn't feel like organizing the last pile yesterday.
> 
> I think I have something to do at church tomorrow morning.  I know I have to help out at the nursing home at 9 and then maybe go grocery shopping.   I think I really only need some veggies so that shouldn't be too bad.  I might even be able to put that off until Monday.



Enjoy your weekend! 



jennz said:


> *cc*...doing laundry because you're jealous?   *That's a new one*.  I hope dd gets jealous soon!  Sorry - I don't mean to make light of your situation and it stinks that you were doing a good thing and somehow it was twisted in your mom's mind as a means of manipulation.  As hard as it is to not let Mom's comments get to you, just know that your intentions were good and that was your motivation - you are a good person!  If you feel the urge do it again and try to let Mom's comments go.



That's what I said too! 

Glad you could find some humor in this!  I definitely need that this morning. 

I saw that your work week is Tues.-Sat. I have to say there are some real advantages of having Monday off. Most people don't, so when I go out on Monday, it's much more leisurely. None of the 10+ carts in the meat department or 5 people ahead of you at the deli at the grocery store. Our library is open on Monday and there are only a few people there. But, that being said, I understand what you mean about having DH and DD around able to do anything they want.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Saturday's QOTD
> 
> What character's personality do you think you are most like and why?  Feel free to google the characters and use the wiki description they are really good.



Hmm. Good question! Are there any jealous characters?  Thanks for making me feel so much better everyone!

I'm a lot like Nemo's dad. I worry too much, think about things for too long, dwell on the past, etc. Then when something goes wrong, I react a bit and then solve the problem head on.

Enjoy the party today! I love what you did for your staff! 



tigger813 said:


> Tigger is feeling SOOOO much better this morning!!!!



 Enjoy Redwalker's party! Love your costume idea!


----------



## jennz

cc yes I love my Mondays!  I went to Wal-Mart last Monday - no lines, no cart bumps - it was great!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

lisah0711 said:


> Going to have to think about this one -- I'm feeling a little Donald Duck-ish lately myself.
> 
> This is more getting ready for the in-laws visit this week-end.  We should have the house in good shape by the end of the week-end which will leave next week-end for menu planning, fine tuning, organizing linens and bedding, etc.
> 
> Have a great week-end all!




I can imagine the weight on your shoulders right now must be heavy thats alot to get together.  Sounds like you do have it under control and if it takes being a bit like donald right now thats ok.



cclovesdis said:


> I'm optimistic today will be a good day! Thank you so much for all of your kind words!



Im glad you got a good nights sleep and are feeling better today.  I hope your mom got up on the right side of the bed today and doesnt ruin your mood.

Your xmas eve dinner sounds quite interesting.  It sounds like you really have a great plan to keep you under control.  You are doing such an amazing job.  Xmas day for us in the big traditional meal.  We have ham, mac salad, pot salad, kielbasa, and meatballs.  Yep can you say increased salt intake  I have come to realize that I did not have a shot at being a healthy eater coming from this family.  I am really hoping I change that for my kids.  Im trying hard.

I got my 5 mile run in and now I am cleaning and making my meal plan.  I am going to try to make some banana nut bread or muffins for breakfasts this week.  Anyone have a low fat recipe to share?

I may not be back on until later tonight so I hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## my3princes

Today's QOTD is a toss up for me.  I'm a lot like Megara from Hercules in that I'm very independent and strong willed.  That falls right into my other fav, Tinkerbelle.  Fiery temper, stong will, body perception, ingenuity, blond hair


----------



## CrystalS

Good morning everyone! 

I joined the Biggest Loser Club online this week. I had been toying with the idea before, but I always hesitate to spend the money. Well I had sold something the other day so I had the money and just went for it! They had this deal right now that when you subscribe for 3mos or more you get 3 books free! (cook book, fitness book, and the BL book). So I took advantage of that and signed up for a whole 12 months!!!

And I think its already paid off! I'm down another couple lbs since starting it. I think it has a lot to do with their meal planner, it makes it so simple for me to go in there pick something I like/have on hand and it tells me the proper portions and keeps track of my calorie total through out the day (and sodium, fat, protein, etc). I'm really enjoying it!

Here is to a new me! I hope you all are having as wonderful a week as I am!
Thanks for being here for me!


----------



## my3princes

CrystalS said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I joined the Biggest Loser Club online this week. I had been toying with the idea before, but I always hesitate to spend the money. Well I had sold something the other day so I had the money and just went for it! They had this deal right now that when you subscribe for 3mos or more you get 3 books free! (cook book, fitness book, and the BL book). So I took advantage of that and signed up for a whole 12 months!!!
> 
> And I think its already paid off! I'm down another couple lbs since starting it. I think it has a lot to do with their meal planner, it makes it so simple for me to go in there pick something I like/have on hand and it tells me the proper portions and keeps track of my calorie total through out the day (and sodium, fat, protein, etc). I'm really enjoying it!
> 
> Here is to a new me! I hope you all are having as wonderful a week as I am!
> Thanks for being here for me!



That sounds like a great plan for you.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

The day continues to go well. Thank you again for all the support! I really appreciate it so much.

Have a great day everyone! I will probably not be back on until the morning. I'm sitting here in suspense waiting to hear why I'm suddenly going to be busy , but after last night, I've decided to go with the flow. 

CC



lisah0711 said:


> , CC.  I wish that things would not be so dramatic in your home life.  Try to ignore it -- no doubt your would have been in trouble for not helping out so there was probably no way for you to come out a winner on that one.
> 
> This is more getting ready for the in-laws visit this week-end.  We should have the house in good shape by the end of the week-end which will leave next week-end for menu planning, fine tuning, organizing linens and bedding, etc.
> 
> Have a great week-end all!



Thanks! You made a very valid point. It does seem like I cannot win. Now, my parents had to go to the bank today. I have no idea why , but they had to go together. As my mom is walking out the door, she tells me that when the washing machine stops, I can put the clothes in the dryer. 

Hope you have a great weeked too!



jennz said:


> I'm feeling kind of like Mrs. Incredible, stretching myself out in different directions right now.



You are INCREDIBLE! 



jennz said:


> cc yes I love my Mondays!  I went to Wal-Mart last Monday - no lines, no cart bumps - it was great!



Awesome! Wal-Mart-easy= 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Im glad you got a good nights sleep and are feeling better today.  I hope your mom got up on the right side of the bed today and doesnt ruin your mood.
> 
> Your xmas eve dinner sounds quite interesting.  It sounds like you really have a great plan to keep you under control.  You are doing such an amazing job.  Xmas day for us in the big traditional meal.  We have ham, mac salad, pot salad, kielbasa, and meatballs.  Yep can you say increased salt intake  I have come to realize that I did not have a shot at being a healthy eater coming from this family.  I am really hoping I change that for my kids.  Im trying hard.
> 
> I got my 5 mile run in and now I am cleaning and making my meal plan.  I am going to try to make some banana nut bread or muffins for breakfasts this week.  Anyone have a low fat recipe to share?
> 
> I may not be back on until later tonight so I hope everyone enjoys their day.



Thanks! My mom is one unpredictable person. Today, it has been like nothing happened. 

Holiday dinners can be very difficult. Until we started helping making it, I was probably eating 5x as much as I eat now. It took me probably 3 years to decrease my eating to what I'm at now too. Thanks for the compliments! 

 for a run!  I'm not too good with making recipes like that low-fat. Every time I try, I get the "look" from my parents. I will say that I've had some decent luck using canned pumpkin-very valuable info from Hungry Girl. 

Have a great day!



my3princes said:


> Today's QOTD is a toss up for me.  I'm a lot like Megara from Hercules in that I'm very independent and strong willed.  That falls right into my other fav, Tinkerbelle.  Fiery temper, stong will, body perception, ingenuity, blond hair



I think both of them fit you very well! Great choices! 



CrystalS said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I joined the Biggest Loser Club online this week. I had been toying with the idea before, but I always hesitate to spend the money. Well I had sold something the other day so I had the money and just went for it! They had this deal right now that when you subscribe for 3mos or more you get 3 books free! (cook book, fitness book, and the BL book). So I took advantage of that and signed up for a whole 12 months!!!
> 
> And I think its already paid off! I'm down another couple lbs since starting it. I think it has a lot to do with their meal planner, it makes it so simple for me to go in there pick something I like/have on hand and it tells me the proper portions and keeps track of my calorie total through out the day (and sodium, fat, protein, etc). I'm really enjoying it!
> 
> Here is to a new me! I hope you all are having as wonderful a week as I am!
> Thanks for being here for me!



I've never heard of anyone trying the BL Club. I think you made a great choice for yourself  and I hope that it continues to be as successful for you as it is now!


----------



## MacG

DH took the girls out today so I could have the house to myself. I'm just taking a break from the costume sewing. I'm making my DD(8) a Tiana dress. My DD(6) is going to be Dorothy, luckily I made that one last year for DD(8) and DD(6) one is willing to wear it : ) 

You may be wondering....what's the rush, Halloween is next weekend? Well,
there's a Girl Scout costume party tomorrow. OH boy!! I always underestimate how long it will take, but I think I'll be able to finish it today.

I've been really busy this week and not on the computer much....haven't been able to keep up with all of the posts. I think I'll have time tomorrow afternoon to catch up with it all.

I have been able to squeeze in exercise every day but one and continue to stay on the eating plan. Although, I did have a few stress cookies last night when I came home.  

Shawn - I did find a tread for our cruise next year.....not much action on it yet. I'm sure it will pick up when we get closer to sailing. 

Take care everyone


----------



## Connie96

Dreamer24 said:


> Connie, I know I made the wrong choice.  I usually skip the celebrations or go right at the end when I know people will have already eaten the yummy stuff but since she made the brownies to celebrate MY birthday I had to be there.  I don't know I really did feel like it was rude to not eat something that she made for my birthday.  It's going to be a long tough weekend because I know people will give me lots of things this weekend that are things i love to eat.  I need to keep the quote about not tasting as good as thin feels in my head this weekend!



Ha! OMG Dani, I totally missed that the surprise celebration was for YOUR birthday. The feeling of being rude by not having a brownie makes SO much more sense now. I'm such a dork!!  Feel free to ignore me when I make no sense!  



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.  A quiet weekend planned.  Yesterday was a great day.



Howdy Dona! Gotta love having such a productive day yesterday and a relatively simple weekend. 



jennz said:


> So I'm working today even though I really don't want too...I feel yucky.    I went to sleep last night at 8:30 planning on waking up this morning feeling better but it hasn't worked.  Right now I'm planning on feeling better as the day goes on.
> 
> It's actually raining here now   We are so desperate for rain.  It's nice to hear it outside.



Planning to feel better? I hope it works! It's raining here off and on today too. I'm sitting on the couch watching "The Emperor's New Groove" with DD and loving the rain.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> It is suppose to be beautiful here the next few days. 66-75 degrees and sunny.  Currently my house is freezing...I refuse to turn on the heat until Nov 1st.  My dh is irritated.  We have all been sleeping with 3 blankets.  I bet we are saving a bunch of gallons of oil though
> 
> Saturday's QOTD
> 
> What character's personality do you think you are most like and why?  Feel free to google the characters and use the wiki description they are really good.



The weather sounds lovely. It's still in the mid-upper 80's around here.Your party sounds wonderful! 

Okay, I did the Wiki thing and I got nothing for a character I'm like.



tigger813 said:


> Tigger is feeling SOOOO much better this morning!!!!



Good to hear.



lisah0711 said:


> And here's a  for you because before you know it it will be your sweet little girl being squeezed by one of our boys.




Hope things go smoothly getting ready for your in-laws' visit.



cclovesdis said:


> I'm optimistic today will be a good day!
> 
> I am good about checking ingredients at the grocery store, but rarely remember at a place like Subway.



I always drink water when I pick up food or eat out, but for some reason that juice grabbed my attention and I thought "why not". Well, now I know "why not"!!

I hope you have a good day, too!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I got my 5 mile run in and now I am cleaning and making my meal plan.  I am going to try to make some banana nut bread or muffins for breakfasts this week.



Sounds like you got off to a great start today! Banana bread sounds wonderful!



CrystalS said:


> I joined the Biggest Loser Club online this week.



I looked at that once, too, but I didn't wanna spend the money. I hope that you continue to have great success with the program!



cclovesdis said:


> The day continues to go well. Thank you again for all the support! I really appreciate it so much.
> 
> Have a great day everyone! I will probably not be back on until the morning. I'm sitting here in suspense waiting to hear why I'm suddenly going to be busy , but after last night, I've decided to go with the flow.
> Now, my parents had to go to the bank today. I have no idea why , but they had to go together. As my mom is walking out the door, she tells me that when the washing machine stops, I can put the clothes in the dryer.



I hope you find out what's going on soon - good luck "going with the flow" no matter what else comes up.

And as for your mom's comment about you drying the clothes... 



MacG said:


> DH took the girls out today so I could have the house to myself. I'm just taking a break from the costume sewing. I'm making my DD(8) a Tiana dress. My DD(6) is going to be Dorothy, luckily I made that one last year for DD(8) and DD(6) one is willing to wear it : )



Oh to have a day at home all by myself. That sounds wonderful. And, those costumes sound darling. Sounds like yall will get some good use out of the costumes this year. Have fun!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

cclovesdis said:


> Okay. I think it is officially safe to announce that I got a job!





my3princes said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!



Yay congrats on your new jobs* my3princes *and* cclovesdis *



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Just wanted to stop in to say hi.  I am not having a very good and am actually very down.



Sorry to hear that you were feeling down, hopefully you're feeling better. I feel quite the same lately  Hugs all around!



LuvBaloo said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 6 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.40% - tigger813



Yay* tigger813 *keep up the great work 



			
				[B said:
			
		

> lisah0711[/B]
> Ah, the life of a DVC member -- always living at least 11 months in advance so you can get that priority booking!
> 
> It's www.subsonicradio.com for the Christmas Disney music.  It doesn't ususally start until after Halloween.  I will try and remember to post when it comes on.  I like the request because after awhile the loops get too predictable -- I swear some days Disradio is the Splash Mountain chanel.    You can even listen to a chanel that is just Soarin'  It is a free stream and they limit users but since you are an East coaster that shouldn't be a problem for you!



Thanks, I wrote myself a note to check it out  Put in my Christmas music this week, but *Disney* Christmas music might be an added extra.


----------



## dvccruiser76

keenercam said:


> Thank you to everyone for the nice compliments on the kitchen. I'll have to share more pictures. There are so MANY cool features that I designed to make it very user-friendly, including an appliance garage with outlets (great for my stand mixer and blender) and a 2 section pull-out in a cabinet to keep all my spices on one pull-out (it's closed on one side) and a separate pull-out in the same cabinet) for oils, etc. that are heavier, so that I don't have to pull them all out on one pantry when I am cooking.  Oh, and my slotted cookie sheet/baking pan holder above the ovens.  Love that, too!
> 
> 
> I was doing so well yesterday in the face of 2 huge cakes that someone brought into our office.  I never even took a taste.  Instead I had a WW 1 point red velvet cake bar.  However, last night, I ate more food than I should have.  Not bad stuff  progresso light NE clam chowder and then some pretzel crisps and bites of leftover ground turkey.  I think my body was craving protein.



Cam, I love your new kitchen so pretty 

Are the WW red velvet cake bars any good?



Connie96 said:


> Thanks! I appreciate that. I'm doing much better now. I've actually been on-plan every day since Monday and it feels *SO* much better.



Glad to hear it  Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone.  I am so tired today.  I met with friends yesterday after work.  We hadnt hung out in such a long time.  They didnt end up leaving till midnight! Way past my bedtime, but it was nice to have that bonding experience.  It threw my homework schedule off totally, but at least I have Monday and Tuesday off from work.  Feeling hungry.  Gonna go eat now.  Talk to you all later.



keenercam said:


> Also, recently, a woman at my meeting hit the 50 pound mark.  In celebration of her achievement, she came into the meeting that day with 50 pounds of food for the food bank collection our center has been doing.  She said she was stunned at how hard it was to carry those 8 grocery bags with 50 pounds of non-perishables.  Impressive, huh?



Thats amazing.  Its a good way to put things into perspective.  Your cookies sound so good, now I want one.  How nice of you to make all those cupcakes for your sons band.  It must take a lot of time decorating them as Jack. 



tigger813 said:


> Feeling better for the most part though the eyes are starting to water now. I really want to go to Redwalker's Halloween party tomorrow night but I'll have to see how I feel tomorrow.



Glad youre feeling better!  Sounds like Redwalker is having a fun bash.  Have fun!



cclovesdis said:


> Appearently I did a horrible thing. My mom is insistent that I did laundry out of spite becase I'm jealous of my sister. Yeah, that's why I washed my sister's and BIL's clothes.



Weird.  Total nonsense.  Sorry you have to deal with that.  At least you know and your sister knows who you truly are and how unselfish and generous you are by doing not only your laundry but being thoughtful and finishing hers.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> She is doing ok now just confused and sad.  She was so positive about her treatments and really believed that it would help to get rid of the tumor and her siezures for good.  I could cry in disbelief of what my dear friend is having to go through.  It just saddens me.  She does not deserve this one bit.  Please send prayers her way.



Sorry about your friend.  I hope she keeps her positivity.  Thats just so hard to deal with.  I will keep her in my prayers.



Dreamer24 said:


> I had another 45 minute walk and one slip up with eating.  Someone at work made brownies to throw a surprise birthday celebration for me.  I ate small one partially because they looked really good and partially becauase I felt bad not having one.



I think you did the right thing.  I would totally feel the same.  Like you, I pick the smallest piece and take a bite or two.  How nice of them to throw a surprise birthday celebration for you!  Happy birthday!



my3princes said:


> God was looking out for him.   When he awoke from surgery he looked at me and said "Mommy I need a hug".  I knew then that everything was going to be okay



He truly was.  What a miracle.  Im happy things turned out well.  You and your family must be so strong.



jennz said:


> So I'm working today even though I really don't want too...I feel yucky.    I went to sleep last night at 8:30 planning on waking up this morning feeling better but it hasn't worked.  Right now I'm planning on feeling better as the day goes on.  No major plans today, going to Sam's after work, gathering some paperwork that I need to mail out -ugh.  DD is acolyting tomorrow at the 8 am service, another early morning for us but then we have the whole day free.  We'll probably work on dd's halloween costume, she's the White Rabbit and her friends are the Mad Hatter and the Cheshire Cat.


Hope you feel better.  How cute about your DD and her friends.  Have a good weekend.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Saturday's QOTD
> What character's personality do you think you are most like and why?  Feel free to google the characters and use the wiki description they are really good.



Im sticking with Tiana.  I like her spirit. Shes a hard worker.  Shes independent. Ive never been a princess girl, but for her, I will make an exception.

Have fun at the party.  It sounds like a lot of fun.



CrystalS said:


> I joined the Biggest Loser Club online this week.
> And I think its already paid off! I'm down another couple lbs since starting it. I think it has a lot to do with their meal planner, it makes it so simple for me to go in there pick something I like/have on hand and it tells me the proper portions and keeps track of my calorie total through out the day (and sodium, fat, protein, etc). I'm really enjoying it!



Thats great you found something that works for you! 



MacG said:


> DH took the girls out today so I could have the house to myself. I'm just taking a break from the costume sewing. I'm making my DD(8) a Tiana dress. My DD(6) is going to be Dorothy, luckily I made that one last year for DD(8) and DD(6) one is willing to wear it : )



Ooo if you can you should post a pic. I would love to see the Tiana costume.  Good job on keeping OP.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

MacG said:


> You may be wondering....what's the rush, Halloween is next weekend? Well,
> there's a Girl Scout costume party tomorrow.



I hope you got the costumes all done they sound adorable.  Dh was so nice to take the girls out.  It is so much easier to get stuff done in an empty and quiet house.  Great job on staying on plan.

Cupcaker- Glad you had a good night with friends.  It makes changing the schedule around worthwile.

The party was a blast.  The kids had a great time.  The Dr I work for had a ton of kids activities planned which kept them really busy.  Im sure they will sleep good tonight.  I did well eating.  Salad, grilled chicken breast, fruit, and 1 small brownie for dessert.  We also stopped by my husbands friends party they were having for the penn state football and then the phillies game.  My dh friend was actually in our wedding but I really dont care for the guy.  He just has not grown up.  He drinks and "parties" all the time in excess....not just a beer or two.  He acts immature.  I really just cant stand him.  I cringe when my dh even mentions doing anything with him.  His wife has an attitude and thinks she is the greatest thing on the planet.  Ok so for venting.  I sucked it up and went along.  Luckily we only stayed for an hour and dh was ready to go.  I really think he realizes this about his friend but he is loyal so I think he feels obligated to do stuff with him.  I cant blame him I guess.

Dh's nana is now having dimentia symptoms.  She has not had this before so the Dr's are thinking it could be the illness or medication.  My pop pop went through this on/off until he passed away.  I hope we dont have to go through it again, its so horrible.

Well I hope you all had a wonderful saturday.  TTYL


----------



## flipflopmom

Too tired to read or post, but wanted to you let all know I am alive.  I'll try to catch up tomorrow.  Miss you.


----------



## my3princes

MacG said:


> DH took the girls out today so I could have the house to myself. I'm just taking a break from the costume sewing. I'm making my DD(8) a Tiana dress. My DD(6) is going to be Dorothy, luckily I made that one last year for DD(8) and DD(6) one is willing to wear it : )
> 
> You may be wondering....what's the rush, Halloween is next weekend? Well,
> there's a Girl Scout costume party tomorrow. OH boy!! I always underestimate how long it will take, but I think I'll be able to finish it today.
> 
> I've been really busy this week and not on the computer much....haven't been able to keep up with all of the posts. I think I'll have time tomorrow afternoon to catch up with it all.
> 
> I have been able to squeeze in exercise every day but one and continue to stay on the eating plan. Although, I did have a few stress cookies last night when I came home.
> 
> Shawn - I did find a tread for our cruise next year.....not much action on it yet. I'm sure it will pick up when we get closer to sailing.
> 
> Take care everyone



I hope you got the costume finished.  I usually have to make at least one costume, but the boys did the pirate makeover at WDW in July so they have those costumes this year   I have an amazing assortment of costumes in our basement that I've made over the years.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I hope you got the costumes all done they sound adorable.  Dh was so nice to take the girls out.  It is so much easier to get stuff done in an empty and quiet house.  Great job on staying on plan.
> 
> Cupcaker- Glad you had a good night with friends.  It makes changing the schedule around worthwile.
> 
> The party was a blast.  The kids had a great time.  The Dr I work for had a ton of kids activities planned which kept them really busy.  Im sure they will sleep good tonight.  I did well eating.  Salad, grilled chicken breast, fruit, and 1 small brownie for dessert.  We also stopped by my husbands friends party they were having for the penn state football and then the phillies game.  My dh friend was actually in our wedding but I really dont care for the guy.  He just has not grown up.  He drinks and "parties" all the time in excess....not just a beer or two.  He acts immature.  I really just cant stand him.  I cringe when my dh even mentions doing anything with him.  His wife has an attitude and thinks she is the greatest thing on the planet.  Ok so for venting.  I sucked it up and went along.  Luckily we only stayed for an hour and dh was ready to go.  I really think he realizes this about his friend but he is loyal so I think he feels obligated to do stuff with him.  I cant blame him I guess.
> 
> Dh's nana is now having dimentia symptoms.  She has not had this before so the Dr's are thinking it could be the illness or medication.  My pop pop went through this on/off until he passed away.  I hope we dont have to go through it again, its so horrible.
> 
> Well I hope you all had a wonderful saturday.  TTYL



I hope Nana's symptoms are med related rather than true Dementia.


----------



## Connie96

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I sucked it up and went along.  Luckily we only stayed for an hour and dh was ready to go.
> 
> Dh's nana is now having dimentia symptoms.  She has not had this before so the Dr's are thinking it could be the illness or medication.



You're a good sport, Lindsay! 

My granddad went thru medication related dimentia (bad kidneys took weeks to filter out meds after being hospitalized for another illness). I'm no doctor, but if these are her first dimentia symptoms after being treated for the pneumonia, I think you have good reason to be optimistic.



flipflopmom said:


> Too tired to read or post, but wanted to you let all know I am alive.  I'll try to catch up tomorrow.  Miss you.



Glad to know you're alive!  


I have had my most on-plan Saturday in... I don't know... several weeks and before that, several months probably. I did get the munchies a couple times, but I didn't want to have to confess, so I stayed out of the kitchen.

Today:
Breakfast - oatmeal, 1/2 apple
Long run - 11.9 miles, had a banana mid-run, and cheese omelet (2 eggs, 1 slice light cheese) after run
Bonus exercise - Yoga for Runners DVD
Lunch - leftover spaghetti, veggies
Dinner - Jimmy Dean D-lights turkey sausage breakfast bowl, grapes
Evening snack - oikos, berries, walnuts

I am VERY pleased with this. My day started with that long run, which was HARD. I can only figure my body is still recuperating from the blood donation. I added 1.5 miles to my last long run, but my overall time increased by 30 minutes. I sure hope I can do better than that next time. Anyway, I was *awfully* stiff when I got back, so I stretched a little, popped a couple Advil and took a long hot bath (dozed off a couple times) and then did 45 minutes of yoga. Over the past several months, I have had pain in my left hip for a day or so after every run. Doing this yoga video totally takes the pain away. I love not hurting. Anyway, after that, I've been a complete bum today. It was nice.

Tomorrow's plan:
Breakfast - oatmeal, 1/2 apple
Workout - weight lifting; protein snack?
Lunch - Amy's burrito, picante sauce, oikos (instead of sour cream)
Snack - string cheese, grapes
Dinner - I have a cook book sitting right next to me and i really am about to see if I can find a new recipe to try...

Yep, planning and reporting here in the thread is really helping me stay on the straight and narrow. Ladies, even if you skip every one of my nightly reports, you are making my success possible. THANK YOU.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Too tired to read or post, but wanted to you let all know I am alive.  I'll try to catch up tomorrow.  Miss you.



I was starting to wonder where you were.  Thanks for checking in.  We miss you too.



Connie96 said:


> I have had my most on-plan Saturday in... I don't know... several weeks and before that, several months probably. I did get the munchies a couple times, but I didn't want to have to confess, so I stayed out of the kitchen.



Great Job Connie.  The weekends are so tough.  Keeping to your plan is really working for you.  Keep up the good work.  The yoga for runners sounds really interesting.  Glad it has helped your hip pain.  dont worry too much about your time at least you put the miles in.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



jennz said:


> Lisa thanks for the well wishes.  I think I bring this on myself...when I get stressed or my routine changes I get scatterbrained (call me Dory at that time) and forget to take some meds that must be taken on an empty stomach, so my levels get low and my immune system weakens.  One day I'll learn!



Bummer!    I have some of those I am supposed to take on an empty stomach with nothing else for 30 minutes -- it got better when I switched away from the generic because they know the binders in the generic cause you not to absorb the medicine as well but you have to ask to be prescribed the name brand -- it's been around so long it's not much more than the generic.  



cclovesdis said:


> I'm optimistic today will be a good day! Thank you so much for all of your kind words!



Hope it was a good day!  



CrystalS said:


> I joined the Biggest Loser Club online this week. I had been toying with the idea before, but I always hesitate to spend the money. Well I had sold something the other day so I had the money and just went for it! They had this deal right now that when you subscribe for 3mos or more you get 3 books free! (cook book, fitness book, and the BL book). So I took advantage of that and signed up for a whole 12 months!!!
> 
> And I think its already paid off! I'm down another couple lbs since starting it. I think it has a lot to do with their meal planner, it makes it so simple for me to go in there pick something I like/have on hand and it tells me the proper portions and keeps track of my calorie total through out the day (and sodium, fat, protein, etc). I'm really enjoying it!



I'm glad that you found something that works and that you enjoy!    That is half the battle!



MacG said:


> DH took the girls out today so I could have the house to myself. I'm just taking a break from the costume sewing. I'm making my DD(8) a Tiana dress. My DD(6) is going to be Dorothy, luckily I made that one last year for DD(8) and DD(6) one is willing to wear it : )
> 
> You may be wondering....what's the rush, Halloween is next weekend? Well,
> there's a Girl Scout costume party tomorrow. OH boy!! I always underestimate how long it will take, but I think I'll be able to finish it today.



Hope you got the costumes finished!  

Enjoy your week-end, too, *dvccruiser76!*

*Cupcaker,* hope that you can get some rest today!  

*Lindsay,* sounds like you did great at the parties yesterday!  

*Connie,* you're doing great staying OP, even on the week-end!  

*Taryn,* nice to see you!  

Housecleaning is right on schedule.  This morning we will work on the upstairs and should finish by noon today.  That will leave next week-end for the fine touches.  They don't arrive until the 4th so we are in great shape.  It's nice to have a fall cleanup for a change.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Well the darn phillies lost last night.  It was disappointing  I am tired because I stayed up way to late.  I need to get the kiddos to sunday school and then we are going to nana's for the day.  I am planning on only eating lunch and dinner and not allowing myself to pick/snack in between.  I think I might take a change of clothes so I can go run while my mom keeps an eye on the boys.  My dh and dad are going golfing this afternoon.  I still need to get to the grocery store too.  


Sunday's QOTD-
I loved the movie the bucket list and ever since watching it I have made a list of my own.  What is one thing on your list or if you dont have a list what is 1 thing you really want to do before you kick the bucket?

I have a bunch of things some simple others more complex.  If I had to pick one I would say......Take my kids to see NYC at christmas...go to the radio city christmas show, rockafella christmas tree, etc.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

OK - 5 weeks until our trip and I'm only 1/4 to my goal.

I posted a while back about running around like a maniac taking care of my mom who was back and forth in the hospital and taking care of her house and pets.  She is finally at home and feeling well, and I can get back to normal!  (Whatever that is )

So, back to walking to work tomorrow and walking on my lunch.  Back to being home and cooking healthy meals.  Back to grocery shopping and having lots of fruits and veggies in the fridge!  

I'll try and get caught up on some of these posts - had a virus and our computer was out of commission for a bit.  Was lost without being able escape to my happy place each day.  

Hope everyone is doing well with their goals.

I do have to say, we had a family banquet the other day and I had some pics taken with the kids.  It's the first time in a long time I didn't want to delete it from the camera.  I've lost about 20 lbs since last summer, and I can really notice the difference in my face especially.  I am looking forward to being in our family vacation pictures - usually I hate being in pics.  Some day the kids will think their dad was a single dad judging by our photo albums.  

I know I won't reach my new goal by the time we go on our trip (or during ), but I am confident I will reach it shortly after.  I'm noticing the difference from the changes I've made over the past year.  Yes, I've had this little blip due to unforseen circumstances, but it's made me more determined to get back on track.


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning everyone!   Of course it is now 3:30 pm where I am but for most everyone else it is morning.

I have finally had a chance to catch up on all the posts.  I am sorry I'm not taking the time to respond to everyone - but - I rejoiced with you over good news and i felt your pain with setbacks and disappointments.  I hope you know I mean that sincerely.  I LOVE reading all the posts and I get a lot of good ideas and encouragement from reading them.  It feels like I go into a room and "talk" with a bunch of good friends.  But, I am mostly listening

I feel myself slacking a little after reaching the 20 pound mark so I tried to think of something "exciting" for each pound I lose next and came up with:

21 pounds = 10 lbs lost on this challenge and 2/3rds of the way towards the goal I set for myself for the whole challenge

22 pounds = 10% goal

23 pounds = a brand new "onederful" number 

24 pounds = BMI reduced from 37 to 33

25 pounds = I have reached another milestone!   I am 1/2 way to the one year goal I set for myself!

26 pounds = I have reached the goal I set for the BL challenge

That's all I could come up with so far so when I make it to 26 pounds lost in total, I will have to think again.

I am still doing pretty good with exercise but have not been very careful with eating.  I do not follow any set eating plan in general, I just try to eat "whole" foods (there aren't as many processed foods here anyway) and watch portion sizes.  We went to a party last night and I had 2 drinks and ate everything I wanted to.  The dessert did not tempt me - a frosted sheet cake that looked like white cake, white icing and blue letters so I had no dessert so I counted that as a small victory.  I am up one pound today so I will work on that and maybe one more this upcoming week.  We came home with a lot of leftovers from the party too, mostly delicious Thai food  YUMMY!

I have exercised every day, either C25K, walking, elliptical or yoga.  Some days I do 2 forms of exercise and once in awhile I do 3!!  Today I finished week 5 of C25K - the 20 minute run.  I hate to complain about this since I see so many of you are true runners who can go for hours
BUT, I really do not see how you do it.  I think I need to find some proper clothing for running.  I am wearing old sweat pants, T shirt and fleece jacket.
No matter how cold it is, I am BURNING UP when I am finished.  Today my son said, what happened Mom, did you get scorched by the sun?
I guess my face was flaming red.  And lately, my ear buds keep falling out of my ears, atleast 5 times today.  My hands are freezing so I wear gloves (suede gloves are all I have!) so I have to remove glove, reinsert ear bud, put glove back on, over and over.  The wind and cold make my eyes water terribly and my nose runs too. My mind keeps saying "JUST QUIT!!!"  But, I plan to hang in there.  I feel so stiff in my hips anytime I have been sitting and rise to stand up.  But it goes away after a few steps.  *Please share any running tips you have to make it easier.*

Hope you all have a great week and a happy relaxing Sunday

Shawn

PS We are also so happy the Texas Rangers are in the WS !!   ANYONE except the Yankees...and Josh Hamilton is from our hometown of Raleigh.

And sorry to the Philly fans, I like that team too but am glad to see the Giants win as well since the Phillys have been so succesful the last few years it's nice to see someone new!


----------



## SettinSail

MacG said:


> DH took the girls out today so I could have the house to myself. I'm just taking a break from the costume sewing. I'm making my DD(8) a Tiana dress. My DD(6) is going to be Dorothy, luckily I made that one last year for DD(8) and DD(6) one is willing to wear it : )
> 
> You may be wondering....what's the rush, Halloween is next weekend? Well,
> there's a Girl Scout costume party tomorrow. OH boy!! I always underestimate how long it will take, but I think I'll be able to finish it today.
> 
> I've been really busy this week and not on the computer much....haven't been able to keep up with all of the posts. I think I'll have time tomorrow afternoon to catch up with it all.
> 
> I have been able to squeeze in exercise every day but one and continue to stay on the eating plan. Although, I did have a few stress cookies last night when I came home.
> 
> Shawn - I did find a tread for our cruise next year.....not much action on it yet. I'm sure it will pick up when we get closer to sailing.
> 
> Take care everyone



Hi Kim!   Glad you found a thread for your cruise...that makes it so much fun!
We really got close to our next door neighbors on the August cruise - Erin who made all the journals.  They also have one son, a couple years younger than James.

I can just picture your younger daughter as Dorothy, how cute!
I just saw Tiana on the August cruise and asked someone who she was  I guess not having any girls or young children I have lost touch with the newer characters   That will be a beautiful costume and your older daughter will look like a princess

Have fun!
Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well the darn phillies lost last night.  It was disappointing  I am tired because I stayed up way to late.  I need to get the kiddos to sunday school and then we are going to nana's for the day.  I am planning on only eating lunch and dinner and not allowing myself to pick/snack in between.  I think I might take a change of clothes so I can go run while my mom keeps an eye on the boys.  My dh and dad are going golfing this afternoon.  I still need to get to the grocery store too.
> 
> 
> Sunday's QOTD-
> I loved the movie the bucket list and ever since watching it I have made a list of my own.  What is one thing on your list or if you dont have a list what is 1 thing you really want to do before you kick the bucket?
> 
> I have a bunch of things some simple others more complex.  If I had to pick one I would say......Take my kids to see NYC at christmas...go to the radio city christmas show, rockafella christmas tree, etc.



Sorry about the Phillies, they have some GREAT players, esp great PITCHERS and you know they will be back next year.  

As for the QOTD, I think I am too materialistic because when I think hard about this, I keep coming up with some THINGS I would like to have instead of things to do.  I would love to go on a cruise with just my sisters and my Mom before she got too old to do it. My Mom is 78 years old and has some physical limitations so I'm not sure how much she would enjoy it.

Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good morning!!!!
> 
> It is suppose to be beautiful here the next few days. 66-75 degrees and sunny.  Currently my house is freezing...I refuse to turn on the heat until Nov 1st.  My dh is irritated.  We have all been sleeping with 3 blankets.  I bet we are saving a bunch of gallons of oil though
> 
> Today I have a party for our office at the lead Dr's house.  It is outside and set up in her huge barn.  She has a beautiful old farm house.  She set up games for the kids and has a tractor and wagon to take them for rides on.  It should be fun.  There will also be healthy choices of food too so I am excited.
> 
> I put together some fun awards for my staff.  They are disney awards and I awarded them characters based on personality.  For instance I have a girl who is very passionate and wears her heart on her sleeve.  She tends to get really upset and lets her temper fly when there is something happening that she doesnt believe in.  I gave her the Donald Duck Award.  Get my idea
> 
> 
> So that brings me to:
> 
> Saturday's QOTD
> 
> What character's personality do you think you are most like and why?  Feel free to google the characters and use the wiki description they are really good.
> 
> 
> I am going to go with mickey mouse.  Here is the description of him bubbly,hyper,silly ... goofy ,funny ,enthusiastic, keen ... A family man who longs for adventure.
> 
> I think this is me!  He is also the leader of the pack and thats what I am....always the one leading the others along.



I am sticking with Snow White, I LOVE to sleep!

It is seriously one of the great joys of my life

This may be why I ended up in the shape I'm in today, or was 20 pounds ago 

And I am a beautiful dark haired princess too (at least in my mind)

Shawn


----------



## tggrrstarr

I have sooo much catching up to do!  My halloween party was last night, so I spent almost all day Fri & Sat in the kitchen cooking.  I had time for my walk on Fri, but not yesterday.  I thought I was being good at barely sampling as I cooked and not eating too much bad stuff, but the scale DID NOT AGREE this morning!  I gained 3 pounds since yesterday morning, two since the weigh in on friday!  At least I am on vacation now so I can focus on 1. doing nothing, 2. eating right, and 3. exercising.  Maybe this is just a fluke and it will all be better tomorrow morning! 
The party was awesome, I will post pics as soon as I find the cord to the camera!  All the hard work was worth it.  I did learn to go easy on the cooking next year.  Anything that had too much leftovers is off the menu. 

My computer is about to die, so I will pop back on later to catch up!


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well the darn phillies lost last night.  It was disappointing  I am tired because I stayed up way to late.  I need to get the kiddos to sunday school and then we are going to nana's for the day.  I am planning on only eating lunch and dinner and not allowing myself to pick/snack in between.  I think I might take a change of clothes so I can go run while my mom keeps an eye on the boys.  My dh and dad are going golfing this afternoon.  I still need to get to the grocery store too.
> 
> 
> Sunday's QOTD-
> I loved the movie the bucket list and ever since watching it I have made a list of my own.  What is one thing on your list or if you dont have a list what is 1 thing you really want to do before you kick the bucket?
> 
> I have a bunch of things some simple others more complex.  If I had to pick one I would say......Take my kids to see NYC at christmas...go to the radio city christmas show, rockafella christmas tree, etc.



Bucket List.  Hmmm  I love to travel.  I would love to hit Hawaii again, Australia, Europe, US midwest, US west coast.  Really anywhere and everywhere.



SettinSail said:


> I am sticking with Snow White, I LOVE to sleep!
> 
> It is seriously one of the great joys of my life
> 
> This may be why I ended up in the shape I'm in today, or was 20 pounds
> 
> And I am a beautiful dark haired princess too (at least in my mind)
> 
> Shawn



Snow White or Aurora or Sleepy   My nephew would say those relate to me too   He says my mother named me Deb because it is bed spelled backwards


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning/Afternoon!

I started this about an hour ago.  Yesterday was a good day. I'm hoping for another one. My parents ran to the grocery store. I better get in the shower now. Replies are done. My dad just bought me Office 2010 and it's taking some getting used to.  is all I have to say. 

Have a great day everyone!

CC



MacG said:


> DH took the girls out today so I could have the house to myself. I'm just taking a break from the costume sewing. I'm making my DD(8) a Tiana dress. My DD(6) is going to be Dorothy, luckily I made that one last year for DD(8) and DD(6) one is willing to wear it : )
> 
> You may be wondering....what's the rush, Halloween is next weekend? Well, there's a Girl Scout costume party tomorrow. OH boy!! I always underestimate how long it will take, but I think I'll be able to finish it today.



That was so great of DH!  Those costumes sound amazing! I was great at sewing and now its as if Ive never used a sewing machine in my life.  Hope your girls have a great time at their party today! 



Connie96 said:


> I hope you have a good day, too!
> 
> I hope you find out what's going on soon - good luck "going with the flow" no matter what else comes up.
> 
> And as for your mom's comment about you drying the clothes...



Thanks! The surprise was she actually wanted me to go to this event I got practically assigned to attend. I didnt want to help out because you had to dress up and I cant really do that with having a boot on my left foot. Neither of us were exactly thrilled when I found out I was expected to be there. We went shopping and then the next day the laundry incident occurred. I wasnt planning on doing anything without her permission for at least the weekend, but she insisted I go to the event. She even gave me money just in case I needed any! 

Your last comment had me 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Yay congrats on your new jobs* my3princes *and* cclovesdis *



Thanks!



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  I am so tired today.  I met with friends yesterday after work.  We hadnt hung out in such a long time.  They didnt end up leaving till midnight! Way past my bedtime, but it was nice to have that bonding experience.  It threw my homework schedule off totally, but at least I have Monday and Tuesday off from work.  Feeling hungry.  Gonna go eat now.  Talk to you all later.
> 
> *Glad you had fun  and I hope you get some sleep!*
> 
> Weird.  Total nonsense.  Sorry you have to deal with that.  At least you know and your sister knows who you truly are and how unselfish and generous you are by doing not only your laundry but being thoughtful and finishing hers.



Thank you so much for saying that! I tried to reply to some of you last night when I got back from the event, but I was having a lot of trouble. The event was good, but not as wonderful as we were expecting, and so I came home in a less than stellar mood, especially since it was about midnight. You really cheered me up. Thanks! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> The party was a blast.
> 
> Dh's nana is now having dimentia symptoms.  She has not had this before so the Dr's are thinking it could be the illness or medication.  My pop pop went through this on/off until he passed away.  I hope we dont have to go through it again, its so horrible.



Glad you and your family had a great time at the party!  Its always great when people plan to have kids at an event! 

 On DHs nana. Like everyone else, Im not a doctor, but I am thinking that you shouldnt worry yet.


----------



## cclovesdis

flipflopmom said:


> Too tired to read or post, but wanted to you let all know I am alive.  I'll try to catch up tomorrow.  Miss you.



Glad you checked in!  I was starting to worry. (Im sure that doesnt surprise you at all. )



Connie96 said:


> You're a good sport, Lindsay!
> 
> *ITA*!
> 
> I have had my most on-plan Saturday in... I don't know... several weeks and before that, several months probably. I did get the munchies a couple times, but I didn't want to have to confess, so I stayed out of the kitchen.





Your run-no comment except 



lisah0711 said:


> Hope it was a good day!
> 
> Housecleaning is right on schedule.  This morning we will work on the upstairs and should finish by noon today.  That will leave next week-end for the fine touches.  They don't arrive until the 4th so we are in great shape.  It's nice to have a fall cleanup for a change.



Thanks! It ended up being great at home and okay to good at the event. But, really, no complaints. 

You arent on schedule-you are ahead of schedule! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday's QOTD-
> 
> I loved the movie the bucket list and ever since watching it I have made a list of my own.  What is one thing on your list or if you dont have a list what is 1 thing you really want to do before you kick the bucket?



Only 1?  Lets see. Heres some that come to mind. Visit Rome and where my grandfather lived in Italy. Visit France. Okay, most of Europe. Take a Disney cruise. Visit 48/50 states. As for Hawaii, yes, if I can get over the all-day plane ride. Same with Alaska. Learn sign language. Do a really expensive trip to WDW. Same with DL. Both with my sister and BIL. Ill stop there. Great question!


----------



## cclovesdis

momof2gr8kids said:


> I posted a while back about running around like a maniac taking care of my mom who was back and forth in the hospital and taking care of her house and pets.  She is finally at home and feeling well, and I can get back to normal!  (Whatever that is )



So glad to hear DM is home and well! 

And, its great that you want to be in pictures!  20 lbs 



SettinSail said:


> I feel myself slacking a little after reaching the 20 pound mark so I tried to think of something "exciting" for each pound I lose next and came up with:
> 
> 21 pounds = 10 lbs lost on this challenge and 2/3rds of the way towards the goal I set for myself for the whole challenge
> 
> 22 pounds = 10% goal
> 
> 23 pounds = a brand new "onederful" number
> 
> 24 pounds = BMI reduced from 37 to 33
> 
> 25 pounds = I have reached another milestone!   I am 1/2 way to the one year goal I set for myself!
> 
> 26 pounds = I have reached the goal I set for the BL challenge



This is great!  I may just have to steal this idea. Nice job at the party last night! 



SettinSail said:


> As for the QOTD, I think I am too materialistic because when I think hard about this, I keep coming up with some THINGS I would like to have instead of things to do.  I would love to go on a cruise with just my sisters and my Mom before she got too old to do it. My Mom is 78 years old and has some physical limitations so I'm not sure how much she would enjoy it.



FWIF, I often feel like there is so much more I could do if I had x, y, and/or z. Like Im horribly afraid of heights and refuse to go off the diving board. Well, if I had a membership to a pool or an in-ground pool, I could knock that off my bucket list. (Potentially ) 



tggrrstarr said:


> I have sooo much catching up to do!  My halloween party was last night, so I spent almost all day Fri & Sat in the kitchen cooking.  I had time for my walk on Fri, but not yesterday.  I thought I was being good at barely sampling as I cooked and not eating too much bad stuff, but the scale DID NOT AGREE this morning!  I gained 3 pounds since yesterday morning, two since the weigh in on friday!  At least I am on vacation now so I can focus on 1. doing nothing, 2. eating right, and 3. exercising.  Maybe this is just a fluke and it will all be better tomorrow morning!
> 
> The party was awesome, I will post pics as soon as I find the cord to the camera!  All the hard work was worth it.  I did learn to go easy on the cooking next year.  Anything that had too much leftovers is off the menu.



First, glad you had a good time at your party  and I hope you catch up on some sleep. 

Second, its very possible you could have had a lot of salt. Im not sure what you made, but thinks like chips and salsa, any of those pre-made frozen appetizers, even most baked goods made from scratch call for using salt. (I tend to omit it and then get the look from my parents. Sometimes it works out fine and sometimes it doesnt. Im still learning.) 

See what happens tomorrow, and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## tigger813

Been so bad this weekend! Had a great time at the party last night! Ate pizza and other bad stuff. TOday went to lunch at British Beer Co. with church friends and ate WAY too much! Protein shake and water the rest of the day and back OP tomorrow. Protein drinks at 2 meals a day every day this week so I don't end up having a gain for the week. ALso lots of green tea!

Time to take DD1 to basketball clinic and then watch the Pats game!!!! I have a ton of laundry to do and a lot of other cleaning I should try to get done today.

TTFN


----------



## Connie96

lisah0711 said:


> Housecleaning is right on schedule.



That makes one of us. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday's QOTD-I loved the movie the bucket list and ever since watching it I have made a list of my own.  What is one thing on your list or if you dont have a list what is 1 thing you really want to do before you kick the bucket?



My DH made an extensive list after we saw the movie. My list is a little more "unofficial" and mostly consists of things I want to do with DD - places I want us to take her and things we want to show her and share with her. One thing just for me - someday I want to run a 1/2 marathon at WDW or DL (or both).



momof2gr8kids said:


> Mom is finally at home and feeling well, and I can get back to normal!  (Whatever that is )
> ...
> It's the first time in a long time I didn't want to delete it from the camera.  I've lost about 20 lbs since last summer, and I can really notice the difference in my face especially.  I am looking forward to being in our family vacation pictures - usually I hate being in pics.
> ...
> Yes, I've had this little blip due to unforseen circumstances, but it's made me more determined to get back on track.



So glad your mom is feeling better and things are getting back to normal. I hope that you'll share some of those vacation pics with us. I'm so excited that you'll have pics of YOU to remember your family trip this year.  for determination. 



SettinSail said:


> 21 pounds = 10 lbs lost on this challenge and 2/3rds of the way towards the goal I set for myself for the whole challenge
> 22 pounds = 10% goal
> 23 pounds = a brand new "onederful" number
> 24 pounds = BMI reduced from 37 to 33
> 25 pounds = I have reached another milestone!   I am 1/2 way to the one year goal I set for myself!
> 26 pounds = I have reached the goal I set for the BL challenge



This is about the coolest stinkin' thing I've ever seen. This totatly ROCKS. Can't wait to see you hit each and every milestone!



SettinSail said:


> Today I finished week 5 of C25K - the 20 minute run.  I hate to complain about this since I see so many of you are true runners who can go for hours BUT, I really do not see how you do it.  I think I need to find some proper clothing for running.  I am wearing old sweat pants, T shirt and fleece jacket. No matter how cold it is, I am BURNING UP when I am finished.  ... The wind and cold make my eyes water terribly and my nose runs too. I feel so stiff in my hips anytime I have been sitting and rise to stand up.  But it goes away after a few steps.  *Please share any running tips you have to make it easier.*



Shawn, you are doing so great with your running. 20 minutes is a wonderful accomplishment. Be careful about questioning your status as a "real" runner - these ladies will give you hell about it.  (I'm getting ready to run my first half-marathon in a few weeks and my mental picture of a "runner" still doesn't look anything like me. ) 

Best advice for cold weather is LAYERS!! When you can, buy yourself good moisture-wicking layers. If you can't find anything locally, check out www.roadrunnersports.com. When it's cold enough that I need gloves, they usually come off within the first 10-15 minutes. And you can always peel off your jacket and tie it around your waist if needed.

As for the pain in your hip... I totally get that too. Check out http://www.amazon.com/Christine-Fel...7ZKS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1287949970&sr=8-2. I've done this a few times (within a couple hours of a run or the day after) and that hip pain is gone. I'm not really a yoga person. This is the only yoga DVD I own and it seems kinda dull, but it totally does the trick for me.



tggrrstarr said:


> The party was awesome, I will post pics as soon as I find the cord to the camera!  All the hard work was worth it.  I did learn to go easy on the cooking next year.  Anything that had too much leftovers is off the menu.



 for a fun party! Can't wait to see pics. And, that's such a smart way to adjust the menu. 



cclovesdis said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon!
> 
> I started this about an hour ago.  Yesterday was a good day. I'm hoping for another one. My parents ran to the grocery store. I better get in the shower now. Replies are done. My dad just bought me Office 2010 and it's taking some getting used to.  is all I have to say.



Good luck with the new software. They never make it easy,  do they?




tigger813 said:


> Had a great time at the party last night!



Glad you had a fun time.


----------



## my3princes

Another busy day here.  I ran out for groceries this morning then came home and put together 24 goodie bags for the boys birthday parties on the 6th.  That took way more time than I had anticipated.  After those were finished I put embellishments on 30+ Disney Christmas ornaments that I've been working on.  Those are now finished.  It was after 4 PM by then and I had to get dinner together for 10.  Today is middle son's 13th birthday so we had dinner for my parents and brother's family.  I made fruit salad, meatloaf, carrots, garlic buns, rice, mac & cheese.  It was nice and there was a lot of leftovers which will be good for DH as he can reheat tomorrow while I'm working.  My DM made the cake.  It was a yummy white cake with cherry frosting.  Yep, I had some.  This is the same ds that had the brain tumor last year and we weren't sure whether he'd see his 13th birthday let alone thriving at it.  He was so excited about his birthday that he went to bed at 7 last night so he could get up at midnight to open his gifts   and we let him  I can just imagine what Christmas will be like this year.

Since dinner we've done dishes and sorted socks.  Wow, I lead an exciting life.  Waiting for the Amazing Race now.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

momof2gr8kids said:


> So, back to walking to work tomorrow and walking on my lunch.  Back to being home and cooking healthy meals.  Back to grocery shopping and having lots of fruits and veggies in the fridge!



Glad to hear your life is back to "normal".  I bet you will get a few more lbs off before the trip and feel great.  You are off to a great start.



SettinSail said:


> I feel myself slacking a little after reaching the 20 pound mark so I tried to think of something "exciting" for each pound I lose next and came up with:



Great idea shawn.  I am also stuck and having a hard time getting going again.  I think I am going to do the same.  



SettinSail said:


> I am sticking with Snow White, I LOVE to sleep!
> 
> It is seriously one of the great joys of my life
> 
> This may be why I ended up in the shape I'm in today, or was 20 pounds ago
> 
> And I am a beautiful dark haired princess too (at least in my mind)
> 
> Shawn



 I have black hair too and snow white was my favorite princess for awhile.  I actually dressed up like her for halloween one year.



tggrrstarr said:


> The party was awesome, I will post pics as soon as I find the cord to the camera!  All the hard work was worth it.  I did learn to go easy on the cooking next year.  Anything that had too much leftovers is off the menu.



Glad the party went well.  I cant wait to see some pics.  



my3princes said:


> Bucket List.  Hmmm  I love to travel.  I would love to hit Hawaii again, Australia, Europe, US midwest, US west coast.  Really anywhere and everywhere.
> My nephew would say those relate to me too   He says my mother named me Deb because it is bed spelled backwards



Yes lots of mine are traveling things too.  I would love to take my kids on an RV tour of the country when they are older.  Our country has so much to see that I would be content never leaving it.  

As far as Deb=BED that was totally cracking me up.



cclovesdis said:


> Only 1?  Lets see. Heres some that come to mind. Visit Rome and where my grandfather lived in Italy. Visit France. Okay, most of Europe. Take a Disney cruise. Visit 48/50 states. As for Hawaii, yes, if I can get over the all-day plane ride. Same with Alaska. Learn sign language. Do a really expensive trip to WDW. Same with DL. Both with my sister and BIL. Ill stop there. Great question!



I know its hard to only pick one.  I would have an issue with the plane ride to hawaii or alaska too.  Actually I only ever flew to disney.  Can you believe that.  Otherwise I drive everywhere.



tigger813 said:


> Been so bad this weekend! Had a great time at the party last night!



At least you had a great time at the party.  You will be fine just get right back on track tomorrow.



Connie96 said:


> My DH made an extensive list after we saw the movie. My list is a little more "unofficial" and mostly consists of things I want to do with DD - places I want us to take her and things we want to show her and share with her. One thing just for me - someday I want to run a 1/2 marathon at WDW or DL (or both).



I am crossing one of my items off my list after I run the princess 1/2 marathon.  I am debating if I want to add a marathon onto the list but I am still undecided.  I will wait to see how easy I can accomplish the 1/2.



my3princes said:


> This is the same ds that had the brain tumor last year and we weren't sure whether he'd see his 13th birthday let alone thriving at it.  He was so excited about his birthday that he went to bed at 7 last night so he could get up at midnight to open his gifts   and we let him  I can just imagine what Christmas will be like this year.



I would be celebrating with fireworks this year!!!  Im so glad he enjoyed his birthday.  What a great day for you!!!!  I must confess I go to sleep early the night before christmas because I get so excited.  So I will be right there with him this year.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I was pretty much tired and grumpy today.  I think the busy weekend just caught up to me.  I get grocery shopping in today which was good and I also got nicholas some new sneakers.  While at the mall I decided to stop into new york and Co.  I ended up trying on a few dresses and to my surprise they fit really nice.  My mom was along and offered to buy me two of them.  God I love her.  So now I have two new dresses to wear to work. 

I am struggling a bit with my eating today.  The last week or two I have just felt gross and over weight again.  I honestly am trying hard to get back into the groove and I am just not able to get in the mind set.  I am making a new promise to myself this week.  I will journal my food prior to putting it in my mouth.  I kept my other promise.  I planned my meals out for the week so hopefully I will kick my butt back into gear.

I am going to go relax now and watch some tv.  I will talk to everyone tomorrow.

Before I forget.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY DANI


----------



## cclovesdis

Quick good evening and good night! We had a spur of the moment family dinner tonight and then I went to church. I'm exhausted and also, I need to stay OP all week thanks to yesterday's event with a reception followed by a meal at IHOP and now family dinner.

*Tracey*: Sounds like you have a plan for the week! 



Connie96 said:


> Good luck with the new software. They never make it easy,  do they?



 (I didn't even try with these replies. I think I'd rather take my chances with the "poof" fairy. )



my3princes said:


> This is the same ds that had the brain tumor last year and we weren't sure whether he'd see his 13th birthday let alone thriving at it.  He was so excited about his birthday that he went to bed at 7 last night so he could get up at midnight to open his gifts   and we let him  I can just imagine what Christmas will be like this year.



I'm not sure if I should laugh for cry. I'm just so glad you still have DS with you and he's doing great! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Yes lots of mine are traveling things too.  I would love to take my kids on an RV tour of the country when they are older.  Our country has so much to see that I would be content never leaving it.



My parents are convinced that there is more to see than just WDW.  Even though they love WDW as much as my sister and I, they also love visiting National Parks. I thought about renting an RV, but I don't do long distances well. I can drive for hours, it's the how hungry I get part that isn't so great.  Actually, it doesn't matter who is driving. I still get hungry. 

We've seen some amazing National Parks. The Painted Desert and the Petrified Forest come to mind as does the Grand Canyon and Yosemite. We could have spent weeks at Yellowstone. It's actually so large that we stayed at two different hotels on park grounds so that we could more easily see as much of it as possible.


----------



## Connie96

my3princes said:


> Today is middle son's 13th birthday so we had dinner for my parents and brother's family. This is the same ds that had the brain tumor last year and we weren't sure whether he'd see his 13th birthday let alone thriving at it.  He was so excited about his birthday that he went to bed at 7 last night so he could get up at midnight to open his gifts   and we let him  I can just imagine what Christmas will be like this year.
> 
> Since dinner we've done dishes and sorted socks.  Wow, I lead an exciting life.  Waiting for the Amazing Race now.



Happy, happy birthday to your DS and  for your whole family!! 

And after the extreme drama of the past year,  for "exciting" evenings of sorting socks! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am crossing one of my items off my list after I run the princess 1/2 marathon.  I am debating if I want to add a marathon onto the list but I am still undecided.  I will wait to see how easy I can accomplish the 1/2.



Yeah, I can't bring myself to say that I might want to run a marathon some day. I have no idea where I would find the time to train. BUT, the next race on my agenda is a 4-person marathon relay at the end of January. So far it's me and a couple friends at work and we're still looking for a 4th. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am making a new promise to myself this week.  I will journal my food prior to putting it in my mouth.  I kept my other promise.  I planned my meals out for the week so hopefully I will kick my butt back into gear.



Yay for moms who know when we need a little extra love - even in the form of new clothes. 

Way to keep those promises! (I hope you're back in the zone again soon.)



cclovesdis said:


> We had a spur of the moment family dinner tonight and then I went to church. I'm exhausted and also, I need to stay OP all week thanks to yesterday's event with a reception followed by a meal at IHOP and now family dinner.



I hope you have a very successful week to help offset the tough weekend.


----------



## Connie96

DD woke me up about 7:30 this morning. I got her breakfast and turned on Mickey Mouse Clubhouse and I went back to bed. DH got up about the same time and I slept, undisturbed, until 10:00 this morning. I don't remember the last time I did that. Of course, sleeping that late made me feel pretty lazy for most of the day. I did do my weight-lifting, but it was VERY half-hearted. 

This afternoon I took DD to the park for an impromptu birthday gathering for my neice - the "family" bday party is Wednesday, but her soccer team and her cousins were invited out to the park to play and have a cupcake. I did not plan well. I decided it would be fine to have 1 cupcake as my afternoon snack, but I ended up having 2. And, of course, that put me in a mood to eat even more. 

So, when I left there and went to the grocery store. I wanted it ALL. But, somehow I managed not to go overboard. I wanted to stop on the way home and pick up more junk. But, I was really out of time and had to get home.

Anyway, aside from the 2 cupcakes, the day turned out okay. I don't know how, but order was somehow restored in my brain.

Today:
Breakfast - oatmeal, 1/2 apple
Workout - weight lifting; 1 egg omelet w/1 slice light cheese
Lunch - Amy's burrito, picante sauce, oikos, grapes
Snack - Juice box, 2 cupcakes
Dinner - 1 can of chicken noodle soup

Tomorrow:
Okay... I don't have a specific food plan, but I do intend for it to be sensible and I have sprints on the agenda for tomorrow evening. I'll have to do better about planning instead of waiting until each night when I check in here.

Anyway... I'll weigh-in in the morning. After the crazy gains (NINE pounds) over the previous 4 weeks, I fully expect a multi-pound loss. (I sure hope I'm not wrong. )

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Cupcaker

I am officially done with a class!  I turned in my final project and finished writing my final exam.  One class left, it ends in December.  I just need to focus on my research that Im presenting in two and a half weeks.  I made a new plan for exercising.  Im adding back strength training.  Im hoping this will get me back into the weight loss mentality and it will help me reach my goal faster.  I would also like to lose some inches.  I felt like a eating machine today.  Nothing felt satisfying.  I would get full, but not satisfied. Hope this doesnt repeat tomorrow.  So you know how I had the next two days off of work, well of course stuff came up and I have to go to work.  At least I got most of my school work done over the weekend.   Im going to see if I can just do half days.  Hope everyone has a good healthy week!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Dh's nana is now having dimentia symptoms.  She has not had this before so the Dr's are thinking it could be the illness or medication.



I really hope its the medication  Glad you had a good time at the party.  You did a great job with the food at the party 



Connie96 said:


> Today:
> Breakfast - oatmeal, 1/2 apple
> Long run - 11.9 miles, had a banana mid-run, and cheese omelet (2 eggs, 1 slice light cheese) after run
> Bonus exercise - Yoga for Runners DVD
> Lunch - leftover spaghetti, veggies
> Dinner - Jimmy Dean D-lights turkey sausage breakfast bowl, grapes
> Evening snack - oikos, berries, walnuts



Impressive!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday's QOTD-
> I loved the movie the bucket list and ever since watching it I have made a list of my own.  What is one thing on your list or if you dont have a list what is 1 thing you really want to do before you kick the bucket?



I want to travel through Europe again.  No more backpacking, but the real stuff.  Maybe for a month or more. Italy would be my first stop.  I loooove their gelato.  If I could, I would marry it.



momof2gr8kids said:


> I've lost about 20 lbs since last summer, and I can really notice the difference in my face especially.  I am looking forward to being in our family vacation pictures - usually I hate being in pics.  Some day the kids will think their dad was a single dad judging by our photo albums.



Take tons of pics!  Have fun.



tggrrstarr said:


> I gained 3 pounds since yesterday morning, two since the weigh in on friday!  At least I am on vacation now so I can focus on 1. doing nothing, 2. eating right, and 3. exercising.  Maybe this is just a fluke and it will all be better tomorrow morning!



I love your plan, expecially the doing nothing.  Thats always my favorite part.  Glad you had a fun party.



my3princes said:


> Snow White or Aurora or Sleepy   My nephew would say those relate to me too   He says my mother named me Deb because it is bed spelled backwards







cclovesdis said:


> My dad just bought me Office 2010 and it's taking some getting used to.  is all I have to say.



It takes a while getting used to, but it has a lot of cool features.  You can take a tutorial through microsoft if you want to learn the ins and outs of it.  



my3princes said:


> He was so excited about his birthday that he went to bed at 7 last night so he could get up at midnight to open his gifts   and we let him  I can just imagine what Christmas will be like this year.



Happy birthday to DS!   Im so happy you were able to celebrate his 13th birthday.  May there be many more!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> While at the mall I decided to stop into new york and Co.  I ended up trying on a few dresses and to my surprise they fit really nice.  My mom was along and offered to buy me two of them.  God I love her.  So now I have two new dresses to wear to work.
> 
> I am struggling a bit with my eating today.  The last week or two I have just felt gross and over weight again.  I honestly am trying hard to get back into the groove and I am just not able to get in the mind set.  I am making a new promise to myself this week.  I will journal my food prior to putting it in my mouth.  I kept my other promise.  I planned my meals out for the week so hopefully I will kick my butt back into gear.



Yay for the new clothes!  I think doing something new like your plan will get you back into things.  Good luck, you can do it.



Connie96 said:


> I decided it would be fine to have 1 cupcake as my afternoon snack, but I ended up having 2. And, of course, that put me in a mood to eat even more.



Even with those two cupcakes you still did pretty well.  A trick I do is I tend to put a snack in my purse whenever I go somewhere just in case I get tempted to eat   Also it keeps me from starving myself if I get caught up in something for a long time.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning,

Hope everyone had a good weekend. I ate too much, drank too much and got no exercise in due to this darn head cold. I think my ear is ok. I'm going to take another decongestant this morning and make sure I don't end up with an infection. Hoping to walk for a bit with redwalker later this morning with her puppy. 

Gotta busy day of getting b'day party stuff for DD2's upcoming party and some other groceries we need. If I have time later after shopping I will try and get some elliptical in. I should be able to get a mile in at the track tonight and maybe I'll get on the Wii Fit.

This week eating wise I will be very good! B'fast and lunch each day will be a protein shake and green tea. And lots of water. I should be able to stay good over the weekend when I'm doing the book fair. I will have a protein shake in the morning and protein bars and Special K bars if 'm hungry. No more going crazy on weekends until I reach my goal. I also want to win the challenge at the wellness center!

DD1 is up and eating so I should think about starting her lunch. I'm making her Toy Story mac and cheese! At least she'll be smiling at lunch.

TTFN  (bouncing again but hope to be more so later in the week!)


----------



## flipflopmom

Connie96 said:


> It's amazing what a difference it makes! I mean, nobody's gonna lose weight just by reading the thread, but it really does help me to... I don't know... When my intentions are waning, being here helps bring them back into focus. When I'm just a little off track, it helps me regain control. When I'm already doing well, it helps me push a little harder. This thread is a good place to be, no matter where my head is.On sizes... I consider myself to be a size 10 because my old size 10 Levi's fit me right now. Now, those are the 100% cotton denim - the stiff kind.


 ITA with the thread.  Totally keeps me sane.  AS for clothes, KWYM.  I put on a pair of Tommy jeans that the secretary at school gave me.  Everyone is cleaning out their closets for me!   They are TOO BIG, like wayyy too big.!  I think some designers vanity size. 



Connie96 said:


> I've enjoyed the heck out of it so far. And Taryn is a total inspiration, isn't she?!


How sweet.  I don't feel like it, so thanks.  That was the boost I need this am!



keenercam said:


> Corinne, my physical therapist kept telling me that my orthopedic surgeon had bought me a certain number of "bends" in my knee with the bone and cartilage graft and that he would NOT be happy if I used up that new quota too quickly by running or doing huge numbers of miles.


That's interesting.  Is this something that would have to be repeated once you "use up your bends?"  Those pumpkin cookies sound wayyy too yummy!  I love pumpkin!



cclovesdis said:


> All you know what broke loose today because I did 4 loads of laundry. I feel so useless at home and feel like I'm not contributing at all so I thought this would a good thing. Plus, my mom does my sister's and BIL's laundry and she is here now with the purpose partially being to pick up clean laundry.


That's just crazy.  Seriously.  You can do my laundry anytime, hon!!!!  I know you can't take it in stride, it's tough.  BUT, I don't even know what to say about that comment.  Maybe since she's laundry queen, she considers that her job, and you doing it made her feel useless?  Dunno.  Glad it was better yesterday.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Yes I was surprised at that too I thought "breast" would not make it through so I guess I should have said breast cupcakesThanks for the well wishes...dh's nana is starting to do a bit better.  If anyone remembers I had mentioned I have a friend my age (31) with a brain tumor.  She just finished her 6 wks or chemo/radiation to shrink the tumor and hopefully stop her seizures she was having due to this.  Unfortunately wed. She had a siezure at home, she was shaking but concious.  Her mom called 911.  I could cry in disbelief of what my dear friend is having to go through.  It just saddens me.  She does not deserve this one bit.  Please send prayers her way.


I'm going to have to read back to find out what that first sentence is referencing.  Sounds like I missed something really good!  So sorry for your friend!!!!  Sending prayers up for her and your nana!



my3princes said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your friend.  We were in her shoes a year ago.    God was looking out for him.   When he awoke from surgery he looked at me and said "Mommy I need a hug".  I knew then that everything was going to be okay   Amazingly he has no deficites at all.  His 6 month MRI showed no sign of regrowth.


Wow Deb.  I had no idea this was just last year.  I cried reading this.  Seriously cried.  



Connie96 said:


> A funny thing happened at lunch... at Subway, I picked up a Minute Maid Cranberry Apple juice. I



I did the EXACT same thing at my conference last week.  They had apple,orange, and cranberry juice.  So, I grabbed a cranberry thinking "this will knock out the water weight from sitting all day today" and a water.  Drank about half, and saw 20% juice on the side.  I usually check, but since it was w/ the apple and orange, I just figured 100%...



Dreamer24 said:


> It's going to be a long tough weekend because I know people will give me lots of things this weekend that are things i love to eat.  I need to keep the quote about not tasting as good as thin feels in my head this weekend!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!



jennz said:


> So I'm working today even though I really don't want too...I feel yucky.    I went to sleep last night at 8:30 planning on waking up this morning feeling better but it hasn't worked.   We'll probably work on dd's halloween costume, she's the White Rabbit and her friends are the Mad Hatter and the Cheshire Cat.


Great costumes!!!!  Hope you feel better today!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Currently my house is freezing...I refuse to turn on the heat until Nov 1st.  My dh is irritated.  We have all been sleeping with 3 blankets.  I bet we are saving a bunch of gallons of oil thoughSaturday's QOTD
> 
> What character's personality do you think you are most like and why?  Feel free to google the characters and use the wiki description they are really good.



First, we are having the opposite problem.  40 degrees at night, and DH refuses to turn off the AC.  I finally did Friday, and of course we had a mini heat wave and we all sweated last night!

QOTD:  Tiana - hard working, burning candle at both ends, missing my Daddy.
Nemo- make bad decisions and have to fight tooth and nail to get out of the ensuing problems
Dog from up = SQUIRREL!    That's our catch phrase when AK or I do something ADHD!
Mrs. Incredible - stretched out.  Thanks Jennz.



lisah0711 said:


> This is more getting ready for the in-laws visit this week-end.  We should have the house in good shape by the end of the week-end which will leave next week-end for menu planning, fine tuning, organizing linens and bedding, etc.


Very awesome!!!!!!



jennz said:


> think I bring this on myself...when I get stressed or my routine changes I get scatterbrained (call me Dory at that time) and forget to take some meds that must be taken on an empty stomach, so my levels get low and my immune system weakens.  One day I'll learn!


Take care of yourself!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have come to realize that I did not have a shot at being a healthy eater coming from this family.  I am really hoping I change that for my kids.  Im trying hard.


KWYM.  I am working on that, too!!!



MacG said:


> DH took the girls out today so I could have the house to myself. I'm just taking a break from the costume sewing. I'm making my DD(8) a Tiana dress. My DD(6) is going to be Dorothy, luckily I made that one last year for DD(8) and DD(6) one is willing to wear it : )


I am so envious of people that can sew!  You rock!



Connie96 said:


> I have had my most on-plan Saturday in... I don't know... several weeks and before that, several months probably. I did get the munchies a couple times, but I didn't want to have to confess, so I stayed out of the kitchen.


So glad you are back on track!!!  You are motivating me!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was starting to wonder where you were.  Thanks for checking in.  We miss you too.





mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday's QOTD-
> I loved the movie the bucket list and ever since watching it I have made a list of my own.  What is one thing on your list or if you dont have a list what is 1 thing you really want to do before you kick the bucket?


I watched that movie the night I went to a student's funeral.  He died of leukemia at age 6.  It was actually therapeutic.  I have so many things.  Some more feasible than others.  Watch my girls get married and have kids.  LOTS of travel.  Lots.  Take my girls to NYC at Christmas.  Be debt free.  Spend a month at DVC at WDW in winter during retirement.  

A friend asked me when Daddy was diagnosed what was on his bucket list.  For him, it was as much time with the family as possible.  We never thought he wouldn't survive the surgery, EVER.  So, I dismissed it.  But we did spend a TON of time with him from May to September.  Wish I'd spent less of it crying, but other than that, no regrets.  I think that's the key.  Spend as much time w/ my family, say the things I want them to remember for live.



SettinSail said:


> 21 pounds = 10 lbs lost on this challenge and 2/3rds of the way towards the goal I set for myself for the whole challenge
> 
> 22 pounds = 10% goal
> 
> 23 pounds = a brand new "onederful" number
> 
> 24 pounds = BMI reduced from 37 to 33
> 
> 25 pounds = I have reached another milestone!   I am 1/2 way to the one year goal I set for myself!
> 
> 26 pounds = I have reached the goal I set for the BL challenge
> And lately, my ear buds keep falling out of my ears, atleast 5 times today.



Great list!  I got new earbuds, that made all the difference!



tggrrstarr said:


> I gained 3 pounds since yesterday morning, two since the weigh in on friday!  At least I am on vacation now so I can focus on 1. doing nothing, 2. eating right, and 3. exercising.  Maybe this is just a fluke and it will all be better tomorrow morning!


Sounds like water to me!  



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks! The surprise was she actually wanted me to go to this event I got practically assigned to attend. I didnt want to help out because you had to dress up and I cant really do that with having a boot on my left foot. Neither of us were exactly thrilled when I found out I was expected to be there. We went shopping and then the next day the laundry incident occurred. I wasnt planning on doing anything without her permission for at least the weekend, but she insisted I go to the event. She even gave me money just in case I needed any!


Sounds like she was trying to make up for it in her own way....



Connie96 said:


> My DH made an extensive list after we saw the movie. My list is a little more "unofficial" and mostly consists of things I want to do with DD - places I want us to take her and things we want to show her and share with her. One thing just for me - someday I want to run a 1/2 marathon at WDW or DL (or both).


Same here.  Although, the 1/2 is falling on my list!



my3princes said:


> his is the same ds that had the brain tumor last year and we weren't sure whether he'd see his 13th birthday let alone thriving at it.  He was so excited about his birthday that he went to bed at 7 last night so he could get up at midnight to open his gifts and we let him  I can just imagine what Christmas will be like this year.


when you think about it, birthdays really are worth celebrating!  I would have had such a blow out for him!!!  What a wonderful day!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am struggling a bit with my eating today.  The last week or two I have just felt gross and over weight again.  I honestly am trying hard to get back into the groove and I am just not able to get in the mind set.


Room in the boat for another?



Cupcaker said:


> I am officially done with a class!  I turned in my final project and finished writing my final exam.  One class left, it ends in December.  A trick I do is I tend to put a snack in my purse whenever I go somewhere just in case I get tempted to eat   Also it keeps me from starving myself if I get caught up in something for a long time.


That's great Jeanette!  I always have a Kashi bar in my purse!!

That's all I have time to respond to.  Sounds like everyone is moving along great.  I have a lot to vent, hang on.  Doing in a separate post.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> We've seen some amazing National Parks. The Painted Desert and the Petrified Forest come to mind as does the Grand Canyon and Yosemite. We could have spent weeks at Yellowstone. It's actually so large that we stayed at two different hotels on park grounds so that we could more easily see as much of it as possible.



sounds like great trips CC.  I agree about the hungry part.  My friend and I took a driving trip for 2 weeks when I was 21.  I came back 10lbs heavier.  We stopped to eat way to much plus eating out for every meal really caught up with us.



Connie96 said:


> So, when I left there and went to the grocery store. I wanted it ALL. But, somehow I managed not to go overboard. I wanted to stop on the way home and pick up more junk. But, I was really out of time and had to get home.



Sounds like you really diverted a disaster.  Good job you doing great.  Good luck with your weigh in today.



Cupcaker said:


> I am officially done with a class!



 good for you I bet your more than thrilled!



tigger813 said:


> TTFN  (bouncing again but hope to be more so later in the week!)



Glad your feeling better.  Now you can put the fun weekend behind you and get back on track.  Im cheering for you to win the challenge at the wellness center.  You can do it.



flipflopmom said:


> Spend as much time w/ my family, say the things I want them to remember for live.



This is totally what life is all about for me too.  Thanks for the reminder.  I am glad you had that time with your daddy.  You just never know when it will be the last time you talk to people.  Its a scarry thing.


----------



## flipflopmom

Okay here goes.  Maybe I should do chronological order.  Need advice.

Wed./Thurs.
1. Last week's wellness check at school.  Positive?  The girl that took my bp said "You must really work out.  Look at that definition in your arms.  I'd kill for that."  Negative?  The stupid scale.  Weight was what I am at home, so that was good.  But the body fat analysis said 28%, with 44 lbs of fat.  I am not okay with that.  That's a kindergartener of fat.  It's not there.  I know I don't have that much fat.  I just don't.  But it KILLED me.  Spiral downward from this point.

2.  Conference that night/next day.  Ate tooo much.  But no real gain.  Tempered bad stuff with lots of fruits and veggies and water, so must have been okay.

Fri/Sat.
1.  Working a lot on getting my Pampered Chef going.  Lots of reading, learning, practicing, emailing, calling.  Feeling optimistic.  But then, I remember how much I need to make, and the optimism goes away.  Kinda up and down right now.  I feel great knowing I am taking steps, but then I remember just how bad it is, and get down again.  I seriously think I need meds.  But don't want them.  NOR do I want to pay for them.

2.  TERRIBLE.  One of the gymnastics dads had bone cancer last year.  Didn't get good prognosis locally, went to a cancer center in Houston for more aggressive/experimental treatment.  Things were looking up, he was applying to get his pilot's license back.  Started feeling down, went back to Houston last weekend.  Friday I got an email from his wife saying they diagnosed him Thurs. with Acute Leukemia.  They were going to start treatment Friday.  I sent her an email back saying I was praying, let me know if I could do anythign.  She emailed back Saturday saying he lost his battle that  morning.  STINKS.. His son is 16, daughter a college sophomore, wife is in Houston alone.  I am sooo sad and mad over this.  I am sick of death!!!!

3.  Anna Kathryn announced Sat. night that she wants to quit gymnastics team.  I am totally.... confused.  Part of me feels guilty, b/c we've always made a point that she knows the sacrifice the family makes for her to do it.  I don't think I would change that.  I hate kids thinking everyone should bow down to their wishes, and want her to appreciate it.  Not for the "I have a wonderful mom" feelings, but so that she's not a brat.  Well, she says she is tired of doing routines all the time, she hates competing. If she hates competing, then the team is not the place for her.  That's the point of it.  She kinda wants to move to just a class, where she can just work on the skills.  But so much of her "identity" is tied in to this, I am fearful of the repurcussions.  Brad and I kind of want her to tough out this year, to see if it's a passing thing.  But, I don't want her miserable, it's too much time and money for that.  I'm afraid if we let her quit, she'd regret it.  I'm afraid if we don't, she'll hate us and it.  Last night, she wasn't sure what she wants to do.  "I don't want to throw away all the time and money you've spent on it."  We told her to take us out of the equation and decide what she wants.  I have cried for 2 days over this.  I just don't know what to do.  She needs to make the decision this week, b/c lots of stuff happens next week for the new season (team pictures, selling ads for the yearbook, info for the yearbook, etc.).  Send some PPD.  Any BTDT advice?

Eating out of control.  I am officially skipping weigh in this week, unless I do it tomorrow, b/c I haven't weighed since Friday, and if it's up, and don't think I can handle more bad news.  That thread I am hangin on by seems to get thinner daily.  I have been crying the whole time I have been on this morning.  AND it's Monday.  And it's raining.  Where's the towel I can throw in?


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Monday's QOTD-

Im all about quick weeknight meals!  Share a recipe or meal that you go to when you have 20 min or less to prepare.


----------



## Dreamer24

Thank you for all of the birthday wishes!  I had a lovely weekend.  I made a lot of not smart eating choices but I was still proud of myself.  I didn't binge on any of those and just had little bits of the bad things while making a lot of healthy choices throughout the weekend.  I got on the scale this morning and was not up at all.

Mommyof2pirates - i was at the Phillies game.  It was a great game but a crushing loss!


----------



## SettinSail

my3princes said:


> Snow White or Aurora or Sleepy   My nephew would say those relate to me too   He says my mother named me Deb because it is bed spelled backwards




Deb, loved the story of your son's recovery and celebrating his 13th birthday    That's awesome!



cclovesdis said:


> FWIF, I often feel like there is so much more I could do if I had x, y, and/or z. Like Im horribly afraid of heights and refuse to go off the diving board. Well, if I had a membership to a pool or an in-ground pool, I could knock that off my bucket list. (Potentially ) :



I hear ya  At least I am pretty good about wanting and wishing but never actually buying some of the things on my "bucket list".  Now that I've read some of the other replies I can think of better answers - like grandchildren one day of course.



Connie96 said:


> Shawn, you are doing so great with your running. 20 minutes is a wonderful accomplishment. Be careful about questioning your status as a "real" runner - these ladies will give you hell about it.  (I'm getting ready to run my first half-marathon in a few weeks and my mental picture of a "runner" still doesn't look anything like me.
> 
> Best advice for cold weather is LAYERS!! When you can, buy yourself good moisture-wicking layers. If you can't find anything locally, check out www.roadrunnersports.com. When it's cold enough that I need gloves, they usually come off within the first 10-15 minutes. And you can always peel off your jacket and tie it around your waist if needed.
> 
> As for the pain in your hip... I totally get that too. Check out http://www.amazon.com/Christine-Fel...7ZKS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1287949970&sr=8-2. I've done this a few times (within a couple hours of a run or the day after) and that hip pain is gone. I'm not really a yoga person. This is the only yoga DVD I own and it seems kinda dull, but it totally does the trick for me.



Thanks so much for the advice Connie  I will definitely look into the Yoga tape.  I take a yoga class twice a week and love it when we do hip openers.  I wonder if I should move my C25K days to the same days as my Yoga class?  I schedule them for opposite days right now.  I will begin to look around for proper running pants and jacket.  That website looks great!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have black hair too and snow white was my favorite princess for awhile.  I actually dressed up like her for halloween one year.




Hmmm......may be time to admit I am mostly gray under all of my black hair  My hairdresser has gently suggested I lighten it up a bit so there's not such a contrast when my roots start to show but I always tell him to keep making it as dark as possible!  Hope I'm not one of those ladies that everyone else says "WHAT is she thinking!!??"



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was pretty much tired and grumpy today.  I think the busy weekend just caught up to me.  I get grocery shopping in today which was good and I also got nicholas some new sneakers.  While at the mall I decided to stop into new york and Co.  I ended up trying on a few dresses and to my surprise they fit really nice.  My mom was along and offered to buy me two of them.  God I love her.  So now I have two new dresses to wear to work.
> 
> I am struggling a bit with my eating today.  The last week or two I have just felt gross and over weight again.  I honestly am trying hard to get back into the groove and I am just not able to get in the mind set.  I am making a new promise to myself this week.  I will journal my food prior to putting it in my mouth.  I kept my other promise.  I planned my meals out for the week so hopefully I will kick my butt back into gear.



  Woo Hoo, 2 new dresses!
Good Luck getting back into the groove.  I think journaling helps so much



Cupcaker said:


> I am officially done with a class!  I turned in my final project and finished writing my final exam.  One class left, it ends in December.



Way to go girl!!!

Tayrn:  thanks for the advice about new airbuds-duh! never even thought about that and probably inexpensive too

Well, I am finding myself more and more with vertigo, it is bad mostly when I roll over in bed or get out of bed.  I first noticed it one night when I was on my coach trip to East Germany.  We had eaten at a Greek restaurant and they gave us a shot of that wine- orzi or ouzi or something like that.  I drank mine and my friends. It was very strong but I didn't notice a buzz or anything.
That night in bed the vertigo was VERY BAD every time I rolled over.  I thought it must have been that wine and didn't notice it again.  The past few weeks I have noticed it very mildly, just enough to not even think about it.
But Saturday and Sunday nights this weekend, it is back with a vengance.
Since I had 2 drinks Saturday night, maybe it is exacerbated by alcohol.
I have been so nauseous from all the vertigo.  Every time I roll over, a HUGE wave of diziness passes over me for about 10-15 seconds.  Researching it online it appears to be BPPV and you can go to the Dr and get your inner ear re-balanced.  I found some exercises you can do at home so I going to have my husband help me with those tonight first.  It appears that it may just go away on its on.  I sure hope so.

Have a great week everyone

Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

flipflopmom said:


> Okay here goes.  Maybe I should do chronological order.  Need advice.
> 
> Wed./Thurs.
> 1. Last week's wellness check at school.  Positive?  The girl that took my bp said "You must really work out.  Look at that definition in your arms.  I'd kill for that."  Negative?  The stupid scale.  Weight was what I am at home, so that was good.  But the body fat analysis said 28%, with 44 lbs of fat.  I am not okay with that.  That's a kindergartener of fat.  It's not there.  I know I don't have that much fat.  I just don't.  But it KILLED me.  Spiral downward from this point.
> 
> I can't remember how they were going to do the fat analysis?
> I'm sure you already know this but most methods are very inaccurate.  I think only the water submersion method is accurate???   But, I don't know for sure.
> It's easy for me to tell you not to let something bother you that's not even accurate but that sounds so trite. Try to focus on all the improved numbers you got this year at the assesment and how far you've come.  You're amazing  And so not defined by any number.
> 
> 2.  Conference that night/next day.  Ate tooo much.  But no real gain.  Tempered bad stuff with lots of fruits and veggies and water, so must have been okay.
> 
> THIS IS GREAT
> 
> Fri/Sat.
> 1.  Working a lot on getting my Pampered Chef going.  Lots of reading, learning, practicing, emailing, calling.  Feeling optimistic.  But then, I remember how much I need to make, and the optimism goes away.  Kinda up and down right now.  I feel great knowing I am taking steps, but then I remember just how bad it is, and get down again.  I seriously think I need meds.  But don't want them.  NOR do I want to pay for them.
> 
> "just keep swimming"
> 
> 2.  TERRIBLE.  One of the gymnastics dads had bone cancer last year.  Didn't get good prognosis locally, went to a cancer center in Houston for more aggressive/experimental treatment.  Things were looking up, he was applying to get his pilot's license back.  Started feeling down, went back to Houston last weekend.  Friday I got an email from his wife saying they diagnosed him Thurs. with Acute Leukemia.  They were going to start treatment Friday.  I sent her an email back saying I was praying, let me know if I could do anythign.  She emailed back Saturday saying he lost his battle that  morning.  STINKS.. His son is 16, daughter a college sophomore, wife is in Houston alone.  I am sooo sad and mad over this.  I am sick of death!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Anna Kathryn announced Sat. night that she wants to quit gymnastics team.  I am totally.... confused.  Part of me feels guilty, b/c we've always made a point that she knows the sacrifice the family makes for her to do it.  I don't think I would change that.  I hate kids thinking everyone should bow down to their wishes, and want her to appreciate it.  Not for the "I have a wonderful mom" feelings, but so that she's not a brat.  Well, she says she is tired of doing routines all the time, she hates competing. If she hates competing, then the team is not the place for her.  That's the point of it.  She kinda wants to move to just a class, where she can just work on the skills.  But so much of her "identity" is tied in to this, I am fearful of the repurcussions.  Brad and I kind of want her to tough out this year, to see if it's a passing thing.  But, I don't want her miserable, it's too much time and money for that.  I'm afraid if we let her quit, she'd regret it.  I'm afraid if we don't, she'll hate us and it.  Last night, she wasn't sure what she wants to do.  "I don't want to throw away all the time and money you've spent on it."  We told her to take us out of the equation and decide what she wants.  I have cried for 2 days over this.  I just don't know what to do.  She needs to make the decision this week, b/c lots of stuff happens next week for the new season (team pictures, selling ads for the yearbook, info for the yearbook, etc.).  Send some PPD.  Any BTDT advice?
> 
> Yes, we have BTDT.  My son decided to quit baseball this year and switch over to soccer.  I know its only because he can play soccer with his friends on the school team and we have to travel an hour to play baseball with mostly German kids and they have not been very welcoming at all.  He is also hinting that he wants to quit Scouts as well.  I am not exactly in your shoes but what we did was to talk with him, try to explain it more from an adult point of view, we will be back in the States in 20 months, he may regret the decision later, etc.  But, in the end we did allow him to make his decision. He played baseball for 9 years and been in Scouts for 8.
> 
> He has not quit Scouts yet but he did quit baseball.  I feel like he can pick it up again at age 15 when we get back home if he wants to and maybe not be too far behind others.  He is not an exceptional player so it may be totally different from your situation.  If she is saying she "hates" it, I would follow her lead.  To your family for whatever decision you make.
> 
> Eating out of control.  I am officially skipping weigh in this week, unless I do it tomorrow, b/c I haven't weighed since Friday, and if it's up, and don't think I can handle more bad news.  That thread I am hangin on by seems to get thinner daily.  I have been crying the whole time I have been on this morning.  AND it's Monday.  And it's raining.  Where's the towel I can throw in?



DON'T THROW THAT TOWEL ANYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    USE IT TO MOP UP YOUR TEARS AND THEN PLACE IT ON THE FLOOR AND USE IT AS A DOOR MAT TO STEP FORWARD TO YOUR BRIGHT FUTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Skip the weigh-in, take it one day, one hour or one minute at a time and then get re-focused.  Think of what you would tell your daughters for advice if they were in the same boat.  Many times for me, a low day or week is followed by a great week - Have a GREAT week Tayrn!

Shawn


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I tried to get up at 6:30 this morning, but that didn't happen. I have to figure out how to fall asleep faster. I might try the other sleeping pill I have. It's safe to change up which one I take, so I'll probably try that tonight. As much as I'd rather not take something to help me sleep, they help me fall asleep and not wake up after a horrible dream. Anything to not have to report that I had a nightmare.

Hope everyone has a great today!

*Connie*: Thanks for the encouragement! 

 for sleep! DD sounds so mellow! 

I'm sensing that you feel like you ate too much yesterday, but congrats on handling grocery shopping well and having a healthy dinner!  And maybe those cupcakes were made with applesauce? 

Hope you have a great day today!

*Jeanette*: Sorry you have to go into work.  I'm so impressed by how much you finished this weekend  and  for finishing class.

As for the feeling satisfied, I really don't know how to avoid the feeling satisfied problem. One thing that works, but is kind of boring, is to eat the same meals time and time again. I even do that when I go to a restaurant. I know the calories/fat, etc. and whether or not it will satisfy me. One time I changed what I ordered because something was added to the menu and its stats were better than what I usually order, but it was tiny and not at all satisfying. 

Thank you for the info on the tutorial!  I will look into that today. I was struggling to save a document and almost in tears.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday's QOTD-
> I loved the movie the bucket list and ever since watching it I have made a list of my own.  What is one thing on your list or if you dont have a list what is 1 thing you really want to do before you kick the bucket?



Spend a month on vacation!  

*momof2gr8kids*, glad that your Mom is doing better and that you are getting right back in the groove!    Don't worry about that artificial deadline of your trip -- whatever isn't gone before can go away after -- the important thing is to enjoy yourself.



SettinSail said:


> I feel myself slacking a little after reaching the 20 pound mark so I tried to think of something "exciting" for each pound I lose next and came up with:
> 
> 21 pounds = 10 lbs lost on this challenge and 2/3rds of the way towards the goal I set for myself for the whole challenge
> 
> 22 pounds = 10% goal
> 
> 23 pounds = a brand new "onederful" number
> 
> 24 pounds = BMI reduced from 37 to 33
> 
> 25 pounds = I have reached another milestone!   I am 1/2 way to the one year goal I set for myself!
> 
> 26 pounds = I have reached the goal I set for the BL challenge
> 
> That's all I could come up with so far so when I make it to 26 pounds lost in total, I will have to think again.



Shawn, I love this!  I'm going to do it down to ONE-derland to see if it will help me move along -- thanks!  

*tggrrstarr,* glad the party was a success!  Enjoy your vacation!  

*CC,* enjoy your last week before your new job starts!  

*Connie,* can't wait to be inspired by all your great plans this week!    I'm glad that you got to sleep in.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was pretty much tired and grumpy today.  I think the busy weekend just caught up to me.  I get grocery shopping in today which was good and I also got nicholas some new sneakers.  While at the mall I decided to stop into new york and Co.  I ended up trying on a few dresses and to my surprise they fit really nice.  My mom was along and offered to buy me two of them. God I love her.  So now I have two new dresses to wear to work.



 for new dresses!  Aren't Moms wonderful? 



Cupcaker said:


> I am officially done with a class!  I turned in my final project and finished writing my final exam.  One class left, it ends in December.



 for being done with class!



tigger813 said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend. I ate too much, drank too much and got no exercise in due to this darn head cold. I think my ear is ok. I'm going to take another decongestant this morning and make sure I don't end up with an infection. Hoping to walk for a bit with redwalker later this morning with her puppy.



Glad that you are feeling better!  



flipflopmom said:


> I'm going to have to read back to find out what that first sentence is referencing.  Sounds like I missed something really good!



Just laughing about the vagaries of the Disboards censors.
Lindsay had been telling us a story about her DS telling her them his booty hurt at while they were eating at a restaurant and then he proceeding to show them where it hurt!    Then the lactation lady brought in breast shaped cupcakes -- booty made it past the Dis boards censor but the cupcakes didn't!  



flipflopmom said:


> Okay here goes.  Maybe I should do chronological order.  Need advice.
> 
> Wed./Thurs.
> 1. Last week's wellness check at school.  Positive?  The girl that took my bp said "You must really work out.  Look at that definition in your arms.  I'd kill for that."  Negative?  The stupid scale.  Weight was what I am at home, so that was good.  But the body fat analysis said 28%, with 44 lbs of fat.  I am not okay with that.  That's a kindergartener of fat.  It's not there.  I know I don't have that much fat.  I just don't.  But it KILLED me.  Spiral downward from this point.
> 
> *It's been said before but is worth repeating -- those little handheld machines can vary quite a bit.  Take it with a grain of salt.  I doubt that you have that much body fat and remember, ladies are supposed to have some body fat.*
> 
> 2.  Conference that night/next day.  Ate tooo much.  But no real gain.  Tempered bad stuff with lots of fruits and veggies and water, so must have been okay.
> 
> *Good job eating the fruits and veggies!*
> 
> Fri/Sat.
> 1.  Working a lot on getting my Pampered Chef going.  Lots of reading, learning, practicing, emailing, calling.  Feeling optimistic.  But then, I remember how much I need to make, and the optimism goes away.  Kinda up and down right now.  I feel great knowing I am taking steps, but then I remember just how bad it is, and get down again.  I seriously think I need meds.  But don't want them.  NOR do I want to pay for them.
> 
> *Baby steps!  It didn't all come in a few days, it will take a bit of time to chip away at it.  The important thing is that you have a plan and are doing something about it.  *
> 
> 2.  TERRIBLE.  One of the gymnastics dads had bone cancer last year.  Didn't get good prognosis locally, went to a cancer center in Houston for more aggressive/experimental treatment.  Things were looking up, he was applying to get his pilot's license back.  Started feeling down, went back to Houston last weekend.  Friday I got an email from his wife saying they diagnosed him Thurs. with Acute Leukemia.  They were going to start treatment Friday.  I sent her an email back saying I was praying, let me know if I could do anythign.  She emailed back Saturday saying he lost his battle that  morning.  STINKS.. His son is 16, daughter a college sophomore, wife is in Houston alone.  I am sooo sad and mad over this.  I am sick of death!!!!
> 
> *That is so sad! *
> 
> 3.  Anna Kathryn announced Sat. night that she wants to quit gymnastics team.  I am totally.... confused.  Part of me feels guilty, b/c we've always made a point that she knows the sacrifice the family makes for her to do it.  I don't think I would change that.  I hate kids thinking everyone should bow down to their wishes, and want her to appreciate it.  Not for the "I have a wonderful mom" feelings, but so that she's not a brat.  Well, she says she is tired of doing routines all the time, she hates competing. If she hates competing, then the team is not the place for her.  That's the point of it.  She kinda wants to move to just a class, where she can just work on the skills.  But so much of her "identity" is tied in to this, I am fearful of the repurcussions.  Brad and I kind of want her to tough out this year, to see if it's a passing thing.  But, I don't want her miserable, it's too much time and money for that.  I'm afraid if we let her quit, she'd regret it.  I'm afraid if we don't, she'll hate us and it.  Last night, she wasn't sure what she wants to do.  "I don't want to throw away all the time and money you've spent on it."  We told her to take us out of the equation and decide what she wants.  I have cried for 2 days over this.  I just don't know what to do.  She needs to make the decision this week, b/c lots of stuff happens next week for the new season (team pictures, selling ads for the yearbook, info for the yearbook, etc.).  Send some PPD.  Any BTDT advice?
> 
> *We let DS quit violin for the semester.  We wanted him to concentrate on his school work.  He's done a good job with school work and has become very active in the chess club.  He really loves it and would not have had the time if he had continued violin.  This is the time in their lives when they need to try lots of stuff to see what they like.  It sounds to me like she wants to continue so you haven't wasted your money, not because she really wants to do it.  Let her take a break -- she can always go back if she misses it too much.  Maybe she would like dancing or something totally different. It might be nice for her to explore some of the other things that she is!  *
> 
> Eating out of control.  I am officially skipping weigh in this week, unless I do it tomorrow, b/c I haven't weighed since Friday, and if it's up, and don't think I can handle more bad news.  That thread I am hangin on by seems to get thinner daily.  I have been crying the whole time I have been on this morning.  AND it's Monday.  And it's raining.  Where's the towel I can throw in?



 You've done such a great job, *Taryn,* staying on track during this difficult time.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Monday's QOTD-
> 
> Im all about quick weeknight meals!  Share a recipe or meal that you go to when you have 20 min or less to prepare.



Grilled chicken breasts, canned green beans, mashed potatoes in an envelope.  I especially need dinners like this on Mondays!  



Dreamer24 said:


> Thank you for all of the birthday wishes!  I had a lovely weekend.  I made a lot of not smart eating choices but I was still proud of myself.  I didn't binge on any of those and just had little bits of the bad things while making a lot of healthy choices throughout the weekend.  I got on the scale this morning and was not up at all.



Glad that you had a great time and the scale cooperated!  



SettinSail said:


> DON'T THROW THAT TOWEL ANYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    USE IT TO MOP UP YOUR TEARS AND THEN PLACE IT ON THE FLOOR AND USE IT AS A DOOR MAT TO STEP FORWARD TO YOUR BRIGHT FUTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Skip the weigh-in, take it one day, one hour or one minute at a time and then get re-focused.  Think of what you would tell your daughters for advice if they were in the same boat.  Many times for me, a low day or week is followed by a great week - Have a GREAT week Tayrn!Shawn



 Great advice!

Mega-housecleaning is finished.    This is the fun part where I get to plan the menus, get together the linens and nice dishes and get ready to enjoy the visit.   

Have a great day all!


----------



## SettinSail

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Monday's QOTD-
> 
> Im all about quick weeknight meals!  Share a recipe or meal that you go to when you have 20 min or less to prepare.



These are kinda lame but here are 3 quick weeknight plans I have:

1. Pasta and jarred sauce with a garden salad.

2. Frozen breaded chicken patties (or fish patties) with a starch and a veg.
Starch is usually rice, potatoes or mac 'n cheese and veg is usually steamed broccoli or boiled frozen green beans.
There is a brand of frozen chicken patties here that are truly delicious.
I'm not above serving frozen chicken nuggets if I have those instead

3. Canned soup and paninis.  We have a panini maker and we usually do ham & cheese.  You could substitute grilled cheese instead.

I usually add a fruit to the table as well - sliced apple, sliced pineapple, grapes, sectioned oranges, whatever I have on hand.

Shawn


----------



## jennz

flipflopmom said:


> Okay here goes.  Maybe I should do chronological order.  Need advice.
> 
> Wed./Thurs.
> 1. Last week's wellness check at school.  Positive?  The girl that took my bp said "You must really work out.  Look at that definition in your arms.  I'd kill for that."  Negative?  The stupid scale.  Weight was what I am at home, so that was good.  But the body fat analysis said 28%, with 44 lbs of fat.  I am not okay with that.  That's a kindergartener of fat.  It's not there.  I know I don't have that much fat.  I just don't.  But it KILLED me.  Spiral downward from this point.
> 
> Ummm Taryn...we all NEED fat on our body remember?    So of that 44 pound of fat, at the MOST you can lose what half of it, 22 pounds?  Okay so now it's a one year old of fat, not a kindergartner.    I understand, I had the same realization when I saw all my pure fat but someone on a BL thread reminded me that we need to keep some on our body
> 
> 2.  Conference that night/next day.  Ate tooo much.  But no real gain.  Tempered bad stuff with lots of fruits and veggies and water, so must have been okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Fri/Sat.
> 1.  Working a lot on getting my Pampered Chef going.  Lots of reading, learning, practicing, emailing, calling.  Feeling optimistic.  But then, I remember how much I need to make, and the optimism goes away.  Kinda up and down right now.  I feel great knowing I am taking steps, but then I remember just how bad it is, and get down again.  I seriously think I need meds.  But don't want them.  NOR do I want to pay for them.
> 
> Totally understand.    Just refocus yourself (squirrel right?) back to what you ARE doing...live in the now, not on Someday Isle   Be realistic and follow your plan and that's what you're doing
> 
> 2.  TERRIBLE.  One of the gymnastics dads had bone cancer last year.  Didn't get good prognosis locally, went to a cancer center in Houston for more aggressive/experimental treatment.  Things were looking up, he was applying to get his pilot's license back.  Started feeling down, went back to Houston last weekend.  Friday I got an email from his wife saying they diagnosed him Thurs. with Acute Leukemia.  They were going to start treatment Friday.  I sent her an email back saying I was praying, let me know if I could do anythign.  She emailed back Saturday saying he lost his battle that  morning.  STINKS.. His son is 16, daughter a college sophomore, wife is in Houston alone.  I am sooo sad and mad over this.  I am sick of death!!!!
> 
> This is horrible
> 
> 3.  Anna Kathryn announced Sat. night that she wants to quit gymnastics team.  I am totally.... confused.  Part of me feels guilty, b/c we've always made a point that she knows the sacrifice the family makes for her to do it.  I don't think I would change that.  I hate kids thinking everyone should bow down to their wishes, and want her to appreciate it.  Not for the "I have a wonderful mom" feelings, but so that she's not a brat.  Well, she says she is tired of doing routines all the time, she hates competing. If she hates competing, then the team is not the place for her.  That's the point of it.  She kinda wants to move to just a class, where she can just work on the skills.  But so much of her "identity" is tied in to this, I am fearful of the repurcussions.  Brad and I kind of want her to tough out this year, to see if it's a passing thing.  But, I don't want her miserable, it's too much time and money for that.  I'm afraid if we let her quit, she'd regret it.  I'm afraid if we don't, she'll hate us and it.  Last night, she wasn't sure what she wants to do.  "I don't want to throw away all the time and money you've spent on it."  We told her to take us out of the equation and decide what she wants.  I have cried for 2 days over this.  I just don't know what to do.  She needs to make the decision this week, b/c lots of stuff happens next week for the new season (team pictures, selling ads for the yearbook, info for the yearbook, etc.).  Send some PPD.  Any BTDT advice?
> 
> DD is in competitive cheer and we have a LOT of girls come over who have burned out on competitive gymnastics...maybe that's something she could try?  The time commitment is 2 or 3 nights/week, and from what I've heard it's a lot less expensive.  If you don't know much about it, it's very very different from sideline (school) cheering.  They compete as a team so from what I've been told the girls like it better...of course this is from parents who's kids are cheering, not the ones who decided it's not for them.  I understand what you mean about her identity being a gymnast, I feel that same way with dd's being a cheerleader, but she's the one saying that she might want to walk away, so maybe she's ready.  Just a thought.
> 
> Eating out of control.  I am officially skipping weigh in this week, unless I do it tomorrow, b/c I haven't weighed since Friday, and if it's up, and don't think I can handle more bad news.  That thread I am hangin on by seems to get thinner daily.  I have been crying the whole time I have been on this morning.  AND it's Monday.  And it's raining.  Where's the towel I can throw in?







Dreamer24 said:


> Thank you for all of the birthday wishes!  I had a lovely weekend.  I made a lot of not smart eating choices but I was still proud of myself.  I didn't binge on any of those and just had little bits of the bad things while making a lot of healthy choices throughout the weekend.  I got on the scale this morning and was not up at all.



A maintain on a bd weekend is a win!



SettinSail said:


> Well, I am finding myself more and more with vertigo, it is bad mostly when I roll over in bed or get out of bed.  I first noticed it one night when I was on my coach trip to East Germany.  We had eaten at a Greek restaurant and they gave us a shot of that wine- orzi or ouzi or something like that.  I drank mine and my friends. It was very strong but I didn't notice a buzz or anything.
> That night in bed the vertigo was VERY BAD every time I rolled over.  I thought it must have been that wine and didn't notice it again.  The past few weeks I have noticed it very mildly, just enough to not even think about it.
> But Saturday and Sunday nights this weekend, it is back with a vengance.
> Since I had 2 drinks Saturday night, maybe it is exacerbated by alcohol.
> I have been so nauseous from all the vertigo.  Every time I roll over, a HUGE wave of diziness passes over me for about 10-15 seconds.  Researching it online it appears to be BPPV and you can go to the Dr and get your inner ear re-balanced.  I found some exercises you can do at home so I going to have my husband help me with those tonight first.  It appears that it may just go away on its on.  I sure hope so.
> 
> Have a great week everyone
> 
> Shawn



Shawn the same thing happens to me!  When I roll over in bed. I'll have to look for the exercises.  When this happened before my doctor told me there a crystals in our ears that sometimes get out of balance and you just have to wait for them to realign.  I was worse that time, I was so dizzy and nauseous I thought I was pregnant!  Let me know if you try something that works.



lisah0711 said:


> Mega-housecleaning is finished.    This is the fun part where I get to plan the menus, get together the linens and nice dishes and get ready to enjoy the visit.
> 
> Have a great day all!



I'm following your footsteps on mega-housecleaning starting today.  I detest it but I do love the house when I'm done...I try to keep that on my mind while I'm doing it.  Yay for you being done!!  Like you said you get to relax and do the fun stuff now. 

Well today I tried to go back to sleep after dh and dd left but couldn't do it.    So I've got a few bills to get in the mail, then I'll exercise and start cleaning.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

My last attempt a replying disappeared, so here's to a successful post!

*Tracey*: Hope you have a great, OP day!



flipflopmom said:


> That's just crazy.  Seriously.  You can do my laundry anytime, hon!!!!  I know you can't take it in stride, it's tough.  BUT, I don't even know what to say about that comment.  Maybe since she's laundry queen, she considers that her job, and you doing it made her feel useless?  Dunno.  Glad it was better yesterday.
> 
> Sounds like she was trying to make up for it in her own way....



Thanks for the support! You are all so great to me! 

 on the loss of a student. I can't imagine how difficult that must have been for you. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> sounds like great trips CC.  I agree about the hungry part.  My friend and I took a driving trip for 2 weeks when I was 21.  I came back 10lbs heavier.  We stopped to eat way to much plus eating out for every meal really caught up with us.



That must have been a great trip!

*Taryn*:  PM coming your way.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Monday's QOTD-
> 
> Im all about quick weeknight meals!  Share a recipe or meal that you go to when you have 20 min or less to prepare.



Leftovers have been great for my healthy lifestyle and our schedules. Tacos made with ground turkey and lots of veggies have also been a winner.



Dreamer24 said:


> Thank you for all of the birthday wishes!  I had a lovely weekend.  I made a lot of not smart eating choices but I was still proud of myself.  I didn't binge on any of those and just had little bits of the bad things while making a lot of healthy choices throughout the weekend.  I got on the scale this morning and was not up at all.



 Awesome! 



SettinSail said:


> I hear ya  At least I am pretty good about wanting and wishing but never actually buying some of the things on my "bucket list".  Now that I've read some of the other replies I can think of better answers - like grandchildren one day of course.



Grandchildren!  Those would be great. Now, there's the whole problem of a boyfriend and hopefully husband. 

Now, as for your vertigo. Do not let anyone tell you to ignore and do not listen to someone tell you it is in your head. (BTDT on both) Vertigo is real and it is scary. If you go to the dr., he or she will likely ask which way the room is moving-clockwise or counterclockwise. Unfortunately, you'll get less of the "Are you sure you are having vertigo?" if you know the answer with absolutely certainty. (BTDT, too.) Both is fine as well. Alcohol could be the reason. When I was like 14-19, it was mostly related to my menstrual cycle. PM me if you want my life story about vertigo and diagnoses and misdiagnoses, etc.  and 

Thanks for the good wishes *Lisah*!  Unfortunately, I don't start work until at least 2 weeks from today. There are 2 sets of training and I am attending the first one. I probably should have made that clearer. 

*jennz*:  on the vertigo. Hope you have a great, low-key day!


----------



## mikamah

Hello everyone!  I am so missing you all here.  It's so nice to have such an active group here, but last week was busy at work, and I didn't even get on to read any posts since last monday.  So I'm wayyyy behind, but think of you all often.  Verizon comes wednesday, so I hope to be back up later this week.  

Hope everyone is doing well, and I can't wait to catch up with you all.


----------



## SettinSail

jennz said:


> Shawn the same thing happens to me!  When I roll over in bed. I'll have to look for the exercises.  When this happened before my doctor told me there a crystals in our ears that sometimes get out of balance and you just have to wait for them to realign.  I was worse that time, I was so dizzy and nauseous I thought I was pregnant!  Let me know if you try something that works.



Yes!   This is exactly what I saw when I researched online - crystals in the inner ear get out of balance and you can get adjusted to have them go back in place.   Search for BPPV on you tube and you will see a variety of exercises.  Some show the Dr treating the patient.  I'm going to try tonight.
You are also advised to sleep in a reclining position (like in a recliner) for the next two nights - well, I'm not doing that part.  I'm giving it a few weeks to see if it will go away.  I have felt mildly dizzy and nauseous all day.  
Helps to keep the calorie count down



cclovesdis said:


> Now, as for your vertigo. Do not let anyone tell you to ignore and do not listen to someone tell you it is in your head. (BTDT on both) Vertigo is real and it is scary. If you go to the dr., he or she will likely ask which way the room is moving-clockwise or counterclockwise. Unfortunately, you'll get less of the "Are you sure you are having vertigo?" if you know the answer with absolutely certainty. (BTDT, too.) Both is fine as well. Alcohol could be the reason. When I was like 14-19, it was mostly related to my menstrual cycle. PM me if you want my life story about vertigo and diagnoses and misdiagnoses, etc.  and



CC, thanks for the advice.  I am not sure which way the room is spinning, I will have to notice next time.  It just feels like a crushing wave of dizziness.
My husband didn't seem to believe me when I told him about it - he said you can only have vertigo when you are standing up, not laying down

Shawn


----------



## Connie96

Cupcaker said:


> I am officially done with a class!  ...I made a new plan for exercising.  Im adding back strength training.  Im hoping this will get me back into the weight loss mentality and it will help me reach my goal faster.  I would also like to lose some inches.  I felt like a eating machine today.  Nothing felt satisfying.  I would get full, but not satisfied.
> 
> Even with those two cupcakes you still did pretty well.  A trick I do is I tend to put a snack in my purse whenever I go somewhere just in case I get tempted to eat. Also it keeps me from starving myself if I get caught up in something for a long time.



 for finishing your class! As you're adding that strength training, you should join us in the WIN challenge and we can all lose those inches together!
If you'd like to, send in those starting inches today and join us on the next scheduled WIN weekend (Nov 5).

I totally hear ya on the unsatisfied feeling. I was having such issues with this over the past month or so. I think the satisfaction comes from identifying what you REALLY want and having it - rather than eating thru the list of possibilities. I hope today is better for you.

Yeah, that get-together was so last minute - it was seriously thrown together in 90 minutes. I have my own bag of tricks and I'm usually good at sticking with them, but for some reason I thought it wasn't that big of a deal and I had it under control. Until I found out I was wrong.  But, yeah, the overall day turned out fine. I just wish I could figure out when and how I regained control so I could flip that switch again next time I start going nuts. 



tigger813 said:


> Good morning.







flipflopmom said:


> How sweet.  I don't feel like it, so thanks.  That was the boost I need this am!



Seriously? You are totally kicking butt with the inch losses! In the first 6 weeks of the WIN challenge you've lost 7.93% of your body mass. I won't divulge the number of inches, but you remember when you applauded someone else for losing almost a whole ruler??? Yeah. You too. Coming from some one who has actually GAINED a little in the inch department, believe me... you are definitely inspiring me. Hang in there! You're doing just fine. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sounds like you really diverted a disaster.  Good job you doing great.  Good luck with your weigh in today.



Yep. The worst thing I bought at the store was a box of "Nature's Path" (I don't think that's right, but some all-natural brand) cookies. I haven't opened them yet, but I'm just hoping I can restrain myself to having only ONE at a time.

Weigh-in was good. Down 4.8 pounds. Thank goodness! I mean, it seems a little "artificial" since I just packed that on over the past few weeks and, overall, I'm still up 2.2 for this challenge, but it feels SOOOOOOOO good to be moving in the right direction again. You guys have saved me from myself and I totally owe this week's success to y'all. Hopefully, in the next week or two, I'll be back in overall loss territory for the challenge.



flipflopmom said:


> Okay here goes.  Maybe I should do chronological order.  Need advice.
> 
> I am officially skipping weigh in this week, unless I do it tomorrow, b/c I haven't weighed since Friday, and if it's up, and don't think I can handle more bad news.  That thread I am hangin on by seems to get thinner daily.  I have been crying the whole time I have been on this morning.  AND it's Monday.  And it's raining.  Where's the towel I can throw in?



Wed/Thurs
1. I think you should take that fat % and compare it to whatever "normal" is supposed to be. I'm sure you'll find that there is only a small fraction of your total body fat that is even advisable to try to lose. And, I agree with everyone else that the number you were given is based on a margin of error.

2. Sounds like you did great!

Fri/Sat
1. Financial worries are emotional for me too. You're doing what you can and that's what's important. I wish you SO much success with PC.

2. I am so sorry for the family's loss. (And I'm sorry that death has touched you, yet again. I hope this will be the last for a long, long time.) I will be praying for them.

3. Well, I have not BTDT, but maybe moving from competition to training-only for one season could be beneficial for her and for the family.  From all you've told us about AK, I'm sure she'll make a reasonable decision for herself. Good luck. 

And, as for throwing in the towel - I just  what Shawn had to say about that!  Keep hanging on to that thinning thread! Things will look up soon. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Monday's QOTD-Im all about quick weeknight meals!  Share a recipe or meal that you go to when you have 20 min or less to prepare.




scrambled eggs and toast
frozen cheese ravioli and spaghetti sauce
stir fry beef strips, a bag of frozen stir fry veggies, a little bottled sauce of some variety

(Quick and easy is a total pre-requisite if I'm gonna cook anything.)



Dreamer24 said:


> I made a lot of not smart eating choices but I was still proud of myself.  I didn't binge on any of those and just had little bits of the bad things while making a lot of healthy choices throughout the weekend.



Sounds like you handled it *perfectly*. (And SOOOOO infinitely better than I handled my bday weekend a couple months back. )



SettinSail said:


> Hope I'm not one of those ladies that everyone else says "WHAT is she thinking!!??"
> 
> Well, I am finding myself more and more with vertigo, it is bad mostly when I roll over in bed or get out of bed.



I'm awfully apprehensive about hair color too. I just want it to look like MY hair and not someone else's. 

That vertigo sounds miserable. Good luck getting it sorted out.



SettinSail said:


> DON'T THROW THAT TOWEL ANYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    USE IT TO MOP UP YOUR TEARS AND THEN PLACE IT ON THE FLOOR AND USE IT AS A DOOR MAT TO STEP FORWARD TO YOUR BRIGHT FUTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I seriously *LOVE* this Shawn. I may have to hang that one on my wall. Or refrigerator door. Or on the side of the cookie box. 



cclovesdis said:


> I tried to get up at 6:30 this morning, but that didn't happen. I have to figure out how to fall asleep faster. I might try the other sleeping pill I have. It's safe to change up which one I take, so I'll probably try that tonight. As much as I'd rather not take something to help me sleep, they help me fall asleep and not wake up after a horrible dream. Anything to not have to report that I had a nightmare.
> 
> *Connie*: Thanks for the encouragement!
> 
> for sleep! DD sounds so mellow!
> 
> I'm sensing that you feel like you ate too much yesterday, but congrats on handling grocery shopping well and having a healthy dinner!  And maybe those cupcakes were made with applesauce?



Hope you get to sleeping better soon! DH got really sick about 1:00 this morning so I got up with him for about an hour. My alarm went off this morning and we were both fairly oblivious. I got up almost an hour later than I should have.  (I think my hair actually looks like this -->  today because I had to cut so many corners just to get out the door and still be 20 minutes late for work.)

DD was great - she wanted to watch TV in DHs office yesterday morning, so they were both in the other end of the house and mommy was doing some serious snoozin'!

Yesterday... all told, I was in a reasonable calorie range for the day but it was the horrible feeling and fear of spiraling out of control I had all afternoon. I didn't get around to eating dinner until 8pm and even though I was practically on a rampage to find something genuinely destructive to eat, for some reason, that can of soup (the entire can - 2 servings - was only about 180 calories) caught my eye and somehow, the sanity returned. Like the beast suddenly disappeared. I don't know why or how, but I am grateful. 



lisah0711 said:


> *Connie,* can't wait to be inspired by all your great plans this week!  I'm glad that you got to sleep in.
> 
> Mega-housecleaning is finished. This is the fun part where I get to plan the menus, get together the linens and nice dishes and get ready to enjoy the visit.



Ha! You must have loved my plan for today: eat sensibly and run sprints. If success is in the details, I may be in trouble! 

I sure wish some one would mega-clean my house because if we're gonna wait for me to do it, it'll stay a mess for a WHILE longer. Have fun getting ready for and enjoying that visit!



jennz said:


> Well today I tried to go back to sleep after dh and dd left but couldn't do it.    So I've got a few bills to get in the mail, then I'll exercise and start cleaning.



Sounds like a full day! Knock it out, girl!



mikamah said:


> Hello everyone!



 Kathy!


----------



## liesel

I'm back from my weekend in Santa Fe and it looks like there are another 20 pages on this thread since I've been gone.  I'll try to go back a few pages and see how everyone's been doing.  We had lots of fun.  We visited Bandalier National Monument for the first time and it was amazing.  I had never even heard of the place until last year, but it is definitely worth visiting.  I had a wardrobe issue when looking through my closet for hiking clothes, my cargo pants from last year no longer fit and when I tried sinching them, my DH helpfully said they looked "stupid."  He was trying to be complimentary, but that didn't help me find something to wear.  It looks like I'm going to need some outdoor hiking and running winter gear.  As for the food in Santa Fe, let's just say it was definitely an indulgent weekend and I'm planning on being good this week.  I hope everyone is doing well.  I need to get going on lots of catch up housework today.  Talk to everyone later!


----------



## keenercam

*Connie* – You have been doing such a fantastic job with your plans and your recaps. You should be so proud of yourself.  It can take such a long time to get back on track after a lapse, but you jumped right back on the wagon and have been so incredibly disciplined.  I hope you are feeling very proud of yourself!  Kudos to you on giving away the cranberry apple juice.  And do NOT beat yourself up for the cupcakes.  The rest of your day was so on-track! Oh, I just saw your HUGE WHOOOSH scale experience. You must feel great!! Keep it up, my friend! You've so GOT this!  



jennz said:


> *Cam* a Disney brides sleepover?  That sounds so fun!   Details please!


LOL!  Jenn, My Disney brides get together was so much fun!  
While I was planning our vow renewal I had a planning journal on the DIS boards and got to be friends with a bunch of other DISers planning Disney weddings, honeymoons or vow renewals.  We weren’t permitted to discuss real life on that section of the DIS – only Disney weddings or honeymoons – so a bunch of us became internet friends off the DIS and have remained friends for a few years.  We plan get-togethers whenever possible. This weekend, a bunch of us from as far north as outside Boston and as far south as Baltimore met in NJ for dinner, and several of us got a large suite at a hotel near the restaurant and spent the night.  Everyone is so sweet and wonderful and it is SOOO awesome to keep up with their lives after weddings or VRs, to hear about pregnancies, new babies being born, buying houses, etc.  
. . . . 

Can’t wait to see pix of your DD and friends in their Halloween costumes. 

Oh, and *Jenn*?  You ARE Mrs. Incredible!!!  


*Lindsay* – The party sounds like it was so much fun. How clever to come up with those awards for your co-workers. Did everyone love the idea?
BTW, our friend’s grandmother suddenly showed signs of dementia and it turned out she had a UTI.  Since then there have been 2 more times where she showed signs of dementia and BOTH times, Jim told the nurses at the assisted living facility and when they tested Stella, both times she had a UTI.  Just a thought …



CrystalS said:


> I joined the Biggest Loser Club online this week.


Can’t wait to hear about your journey and your successes! It is great that you’ve found something that works for you.  



MacG said:


> I'm making my DD(8) a Tiana dress. My DD(6) is going to be Dorothy, luckily I made that one last year for DD(8) and DD(6) one is willing to wear it : )


I don’t think I am alone in clamoring for pictures!!! You are obviously so talented. Your children are so fortunate that you have those talents.

*Dona *- I cannot imagine how you find the time to do all the wonderful, generous stuff you do.  You are amazing!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Are the WW red velvet cake bars any good?


I think they are really good, though sweet.  Definitely kill the sweet tooth AND they are only one point. 

*Taryn* – We do miss you when you aren't here, but we understand that you have so much on your plate.  Please don’t get overwhelmed by the journey ahead of you toward financial stability.  You are taking steps to help your family and every little thing you do is a step in the right direction.  You’d be the first one to tell us that those of us who have to lose a lot of pounds shouldn’t look at the huge number, but should set out to conquer each pound and to recognize that no journey is straight and fast.  That there may be times where there is some backsliding or slow progress but that as long as we are working toward the goal, we are making progress. Please don’t get discouraged, sweetie. 

Oh, and that body fat analysis is just ridiculous.  Besides everything else I am completely convinced that starting numbers or early measures are often inflated so that the sponsor can then point to huge “losses” or progress later and take credit for it.  PFFFTTTTT!! You know how far you have come and how fit you are.  Do NOT let any “measure” take that away from you.  

Whenever our kids have wanted to drop out of an activity, we have asked them to stick it out for “x” number of days more and then we will discuss again. Sometimes, they have to get past a  “moment” of dissatisfaction, whether they are feeling that way because of an unusually heavy schoolwork burden, a current love interest with whom they’d rather spend time, friends who are not in those activities, or a period of time where they aren’t seeing a lot of progress or success in that activity.  Once they’ve gotten past that “let’s give it another month and see how you feel about it” I am much more willing to accept any decision they have made.



momof2gr8kids said:


> OK - 5 weeks until our trip and I'm only 1/4 to my goal.



Congratulations on being 25% of the way toward your goal!!!  That is awesome!   And I am so glad your DM is doing better.  And it is great that you have a plan for staying on track.  Can’t wait to see your vacation pictures.  



SettinSail said:


> I feel myself slacking a little after reaching the 20 pound mark so I tried to think of something "exciting" for each pound I lose next and came up with:
> 21 pounds = 10 lbs lost on this challenge and 2/3rds of the way towards the goal I set for myself for the whole challenge
> 22 pounds = 10% goal
> 23 pounds = a brand new "onederful" number
> 24 pounds = BMI reduced from 37 to 33
> 25 pounds = I have reached another milestone!   I am 1/2 way to the one year goal I set for myself!
> 26 pounds = I have reached the goal I set for the BL challenge
> . . . . I have exercised every day, either C25K, walking, elliptical or yoga.  Some days I do 2 forms of exercise and once in awhile I do 3!!  Today I finished week 5 of C25K - the 20 minute run.  I hate to complain about this since I see so many of you are true runners who can go for hours



What a great list!! I have to do that.  Each pound seems a struggle and such a small achievement.  But you are right-- every pound lost deserves to be celebrated!  As for running headphones, mine fell out because they were too big.  I bought “baby buds” – I think they are made by Sony and they come with 3 different size buds that fit better and stay in. I also have another kind that hook over my ear and sometimes I use them, though the bud part is too big. I agree that you need a wicking layer close to your skin and then another layer or two that you can take off. I am usually good with a long sleeved tee shirt and then a hooded sweatshirt that I end up taking off and tying around my waiste. It was 38 degrees when I started out on my 8 mile walk this past Saturday. About halfway through, I was more comfortable in just the long sleeved tee shirt.

*Deb* – What you have been through with DS13 and what you have all survived is such a miracle.  What an amazing, strong young man you have there and what amazing parents he has.  All of that is cause for celebration!

*Lindsay *– YAY! for 2 new dresses. You should wear them with pride and realize how far you have come in your journey and think about how fabulous you look!

*Dani *– Your birthday weekend sounds fun, though I’m sorry the Phillies lost. Congrats on the good choices.

*Jeanette* - -Congratulations on being done your class. Good luck on finishing up your presentation and your other class.  

*CC* – I think your DM realized how absurd that laundry comment was and tried to “make nice” the day after. I’m just sorry she hurt you that way.   Sending you huge hugs, sweetie.  So, is training for your new job this week? Are you excited?



flipflopmom said:


> That's interesting.  Is this something that would have to be repeated once you "use up your bends?"  Those pumpkin cookies sound wayyy too yummy!  I love pumpkin!


Unfortunately, yes, though the bone graft couldn’t be done again, probably.  The next step would probably be a knee replacement. I am hoping not to face that decision for another 15 years or so.  Apparently the pumpkin cookies were delicious.  I wouldn’t know, though.  I made 18 dozen.  I didn’t take a single bite. (I’ll tell you about that in a separate post)

*Lisa* - Your trip sounds lovely. Congrats on the too-big pants!!!


----------



## keenercam

Crazy busy weekend here -- As I was telling Taryn, Friday night I baked my famous pumpkin chocolate chip cookies for about 4 hours (from set up to clean up) and made about 18 dozen of them.  I am pleased to report that I have not eaten a single one. Not even a bite.  

Saturday morning, a friend and I walked 8 miles (she is training for the WDW full marathon in January and I am still hoping to get to the start line of the half marathon -- anything is possible since it's still 2 1/2 months away, right?)  I ate my homemade oatmeal before we went out and then had eggbeaters, ham & fat free cheese on a bagel thin afterwards.

Then, I wrapped presents for 4 people and we headed off to a group birthday party for several people, including my BFF and his daughter (my Goddaughter).  I ate a huge plate of raw veggies dipped in salsa and a couple pieces of grilled chicken breast.  I caved on the cupcakes, though and had one.  (Have I mentioned that I am a cupcake addict?)  I had kind of made a deal with myself that if I wanted birthday cake or a cupcake I was not going to eat any of the hot dogs or hamburgers or dip or ice cream cake or the myriad salads and desserts that were there.  It was a very satisfying trade-off.

After the party, Howard and Andrew drove me an hour away to the restaurant in NJ where I had dinner with my DISbrides friends.  I was worried about what I would eat but then decided it would be my only splurge meal of the weekend.  A friend and I shared a white pizza and a chicken cheesesteak.  They had mini desserts available so I tried 2 very very small items for dessert.

Several of us stayed together at a hotel in NJ after the dinner.  We were up talking in our suite until 4:10 a.m.   We had breakast at the hotel yesterday morning and then hung out chatting for a while more.  The breakfast buffet had plenty of good choices.  I had heart smart cereal with skim milk, 2 hard boiled egg whites, a dannon light&fit yogurt and some fruit. I did not feel deprived at all as my friends sat there eating cheese omelettes, belgian waffles, bagels with cream cheese, bacon, sausage, hash brown patties, and all sorts of sweets, including pastries.  I was so grateful the hotel had some healthy options.

One of the girls is from Baltimore and she saved Howard the 2 hour round-trip by driving me home, which was so sweet.  I had time to take a phone call and change into jeans and carry sneakers and socks to the car and we were on our way to to Andrew's parade 1/2 hour south of here.  (I took a bagel thin with fat free cheese, a light yogurt w/almonds and a bag of light popcorn shared with Howard and Andy to eat in the car so that I wasn't too tempted being that close to "Cupcake Heaven".)  I was soo hungry when I was gathering those foods for lunch but I forced myself to make good choices.  

It was a GORGEOUS day for a parade and the band sounded fantastic.  We walked most of the parade route with them and the crowds were awesome and people LOVED the drumline cadences Andrew wrote -- people were cheering for the drumline "features" and clapping.  I loved hearing that.  We got home, I cooked dinner for all of us (veggies, light soup, and a portobello burger for me) and was in bed by 7:30. I was only able to stay awake until about 9, though!  I am getting too old for all these late nights and early mornings. 

I still cannot believe that Howard and I did not buy any food along the parade route down the main street of a college town.  There were soooo many temptations -- everything from gelato to soft pretzels to the aforementioned cupcakes to sushi to pizza to ..... well, you get the idea.  

Whenever I start to beat myself up over something I've eaten, I really try to evaluate whether I made a good choice given all the circumstance and all the other options.

All in all, I am calling the weekend a huge success, food and activity-wise.  Between my 8 miles Saturday and all the walking at the parade yesterday, I think I might have compensated pretty well for the 3 dessert treats I ate.


----------



## jennz

Cam lol!    and wow you were busy! Great job keeping your healthy lifestyle!

Okay my friends I need some parenting advice...dd is 12 and in 7th grade.  We start middle school here in 7th grade so this is her first year changing teachers for 7 classes.  She just changed for math and reading last year.  She's a great kid, smart, in the advanced classes and got straight As (no this really isn't a brag-fest!) - the problem is she is not turning papers in.  She's forgetting assignments at school and not doing them.  She still got As last quarter because her high score grought up her 1/2 scores she got on late papers.  There is a vocab paper that is over a week late - I told her if she did not either turn it in if it was done (which she said it was and just in her locker) or bring it home to do tonight then she is grounded Fri, Sat and Sun and missing trick or treating.  I NEVER DREAMED she would forget it at school!  So now I'm stuck right?  She talked to the teacher, found out it was another paper and got it but left it in her locker.  She did the same with a Social Studies paper due tomorrow.  I don't know what to do about it.  I talked to dh and we're going to discuss later tonight. 

My first thoughts were she skips cheer tonight and the All-A's breakfast tomorrow, but fortunately I didn't say that b/c I don't think either of those would be right.  If she continues with not doing her work she might have to quit cheer, but not miss practice - all or nothing there.  And she's earned the breakfast tomorrow.

Next thoughts...she brings her assignment notebook home to me to look at every day.  But how will that help w/her leaving things at school?  It seems to be mainly in reading, and I suspect the teacher isn't the best communicator but that's not a place to put blame - dd needs to make sure she's getting her work.

Her biggest "currency" is seeing her bff...do we say something like you get a free miss each week and then a day of grounding from your bff for each assignment you don't bring home each day? 

Aaargh - advice please!  I don't want this habit to become ingrained.


----------



## Connie96

Just a quick fly by to say: 

 I JUST REGISTERED FOR MY FIRST HALF-MARATHON!!! 

I've been training for it and now it's official. Saturday, November 20. Seawall Half Marathon. Just under 4 weeks from now. I'm a little nervous because I just forked over $75 for registration and $105 for the hotel. Both are non-refundable, so if anything comes up (injury or whatever), I'll be out $180 without leaving home. But, other than that, I'm just plain excited. Barring injury, I have no doubt that I can finish. If I add the warm-up/cool-down walking to my latest run, I'm already covering the distance. I won't break any land-speed records, but I can definitely cover the distance.  I can hardly wait!


----------



## flipflopmom

jennz said:


> (no this really isn't a brag-fest!) - the problem is she is not turning papers in.  She's forgetting assignments at school and not doing them.  I NEVER DREAMED she would forget it at school!  So now I'm stuck right?  Her biggest "currency" is seeing her bff...do we say something like you get a free miss each week and then a day of grounding from your bff for each assignment you don't bring home each day?
> 
> Aaargh - advice please!  I don't want this habit to become ingrained.



First off, it's an organization problem.  Get her a binder or folder.  Make it mandatory that she takes it with her to each class.  Have her put all her homework in the folder as she goes to each class, and bring it home.  If she has something that she gets used to making sure she ALWAYS has, the stuff will come home.  When she writes her assignments down, if she needs something other than the papers in her folder, have her write down *SS book, *math book so she has whatever is necessary to complete the assignment.  I would not give her a free miss, that will just say "once is okay".  She has to know that this is not acceptable.  If the currency is BFF, then make that the repercussion.  

Unfortunately, hon, you are stuck.  At least if you want to make an impression.  Don't really see a way around it.

Sorry, it's tough when they have more responsibilities!

Well, folks, I'm at home.  Not at gymnastics.  Could't even talk her into going tonight.  "Why would I? I'm quitting."  When I asked her how it felt to say "I'm quitting"  she said "relieved, a little excited, and maybe a little sad."  If she can get into the one night a week class, I think she'll be soooo much happier.  She loves gymnastics, and says "I'm not quitting gymnastics, just the team".  She has never liked competing, and I think she's just plain tired of all the rushing and running.

Sent the coach an email earlier, she wants me to call her tonight after she gets home.  Should be interesting to see what she has to say!  She was very surprised!!!!

Now, to switch gears and figure out "what's for dinner?"  Had planned grab and go.  I am worried that AK will gain weight if she quits, so we are working on a fitness schedule for her.  I may have to bite the bullet, and let her run with me, run in the afternoons before we get Sophie.  I think she would enjoy it.  It might be a good way for us to connect.  I like my alone morning runs, though.....


----------



## donac

Just a short post to say hello.  Had a nice relaxing weekend.  Off to the movies tonight.  Going to see the 25th anniv showing of "Back to the Future"  Ds told us about it last night so while he was getting tickets for him and gf he got us tickets.

Have a great evening.


----------



## cruisindisney

jennz said:


> Okay my friends I need some parenting advice...dd is 12 and in 7th grade.  We start middle school here in 7th grade so this is her first year changing teachers for 7 classes.  She just changed for math and reading last year.  She's a great kid, smart, in the advanced classes and got straight As (no this really isn't a brag-fest!) - the problem is she is not turning papers in.  She's forgetting assignments at school and not doing them.  She still got As last quarter because her high score grought up her 1/2 scores she got on late papers.  There is a vocab paper that is over a week late - I told her if she did not either turn it in if it was done (which she said it was and just in her locker) or bring it home to do tonight then she is grounded Fri, Sat and Sun and missing trick or treating.  I NEVER DREAMED she would forget it at school!  So now I'm stuck right?  She talked to the teacher, found out it was another paper and got it but left it in her locker.  She did the same with a Social Studies paper due tomorrow.  I don't know what to do about it.  I talked to dh and we're going to discuss later tonight.



Unfortunately I know exactly what you are going through because we had the same thing the first bit of 7th grade.  We were so upset with DD and her science teacher told me to give her a break.  She told me that 7th grade is a big adjustment and that she is just working things out for herself.  

Honestly, it made me feel better, but it didn't mean we left her alone.  We were the homework police and constantly checking if things were done.  She did finally get it worked out and became a straight A student by the end of the year.

I'll find out Thursday if we are having a repeat of the situation in 8th grade. Fingers crossed that all is well.  She's not the most organized or focused kid, so we never know what we will hear at teacher conferences.

Question for you runners, anyone have runner's knee?  And if so what did you do about it?  I'm really bummed.  I was actually going to run my first official 5K this weekend, but not sure I should push it.  Thoughts?


----------



## liesel

QOTD Bucket List item:

I love how so many responses involved travel.  Especially since this forum has quite a bit to do with the subject .  I have many travel wishes as well.  One goal of mine is to visit all of the major Hawaiian islands.  I have visited 3 so far and hope to add a fourth next year.

Connie-CONGRATS on signing up for your first half marathon!


----------



## jennz

Connie96 said:


> Just a quick fly by to say:
> 
> I JUST REGISTERED FOR MY FIRST HALF-MARATHON!!!



  Woo hoo!!!  Great job!!



flipflopmom said:


> First off, it's an organization problem.  Get her a binder or folder.  Make it mandatory that she takes it with her to each class.  Have her put all her homework in the folder as she goes to each class, and bring it home.  If she has something that she gets used to making sure she ALWAYS has, the stuff will come home.  When she writes her assignments down, if she needs something other than the papers in her folder, have her write down *SS book, *math book so she has whatever is necessary to complete the assignment.  I would not give her a free miss, that will just say "once is okay".  She has to know that this is not acceptable.  If the currency is BFF, then make that the repercussion.
> 
> Unfortunately, hon, you are stuck.  At least if you want to make an impression.  Don't really see a way around it.
> 
> Sorry, it's tough when they have more responsibilities!
> 
> Well, folks, I'm at home.  Not at gymnastics.  Could't even talk her into going tonight.  "Why would I? I'm quitting."  When I asked her how it felt to say "I'm quitting"  she said "relieved, a little excited, and maybe a little sad."  If she can get into the one night a week class, I think she'll be soooo much happier.  She loves gymnastics, and says "I'm not quitting gymnastics, just the team".  She has never liked competing, and I think she's just plain tired of all the rushing and running.
> 
> Sent the coach an email earlier, she wants me to call her tonight after she gets home.  Should be interesting to see what she has to say!  She was very surprised!!!!
> 
> Now, to switch gears and figure out "what's for dinner?"  Had planned grab and go.  I am worried that AK will gain weight if she quits, so we are working on a fitness schedule for her.  I may have to bite the bullet, and let her run with me, run in the afternoons before we get Sophie.  I think she would enjoy it.  It might be a good way for us to connect.  I like my alone morning runs, though.....



GREAT IDEA on the folder!!  She's already carrying one so she doesn't have to lug all the binders around (a teacher suggested that) so we're going to have her just expand a little.  As far as dd forgetting that assignment tonight - she found her own way to save me , she remembers the assignment and has done it on regular paper and will just staple it to the handout to turn in tomorrow.  Phew!!!

About the weight gain you're worried about for your dd...my dd took cheer down a step this year from a national to regional team, which means she went from 4 days/week at the gym to 2, and she has gained some weight and really lost a lot of upper body strength!  I took her to an open tumbling last night and she was the one who commented on it.  You're probably right about her running with you..hard to give up that alone time but you're being a great role model and a great mom.    DH and I are alternating taking dd out with us (I walk, he runs) - we just started that a few weeks ago.

Is it a little tough for you with dd stopping her competitions?  All that craziness and all that time involved...it'll be an adjustment!  Then you'll be 



donac said:


> Just a short post to say hello.  Had a nice relaxing weekend.  Off to the movies tonight.  Going to see the 25th anniv showing of "Back to the Future"  Ds told us about it last night so while he was getting tickets for him and gf he got us tickets.
> 
> Have a great evening.



I didn't even realize they were showing that again!  Enjoy!  That would be fun to see.



cruisindisney said:


> Unfortunately I know exactly what you are going through because we had the same thing the first bit of 7th grade.  We were so upset with DD and her science teacher told me to give her a break.  She told me that 7th grade is a big adjustment and that she is just working things out for herself.
> 
> Honestly, it made me feel better, but it didn't mean we left her alone.  We were the homework police and constantly checking if things were done.  She did finally get it worked out and became a straight A student by the end of the year.
> 
> I'll find out Thursday if we are having a repeat of the situation in 8th grade. Fingers crossed that all is well.  She's not the most organized or focused kid, so we never know what we will hear at teacher conferences.
> 
> Question for you runners, anyone have runner's knee?  And if so what did you do about it?  I'm really bummed.  I was actually going to run my first official 5K this weekend, but not sure I should push it.  Thoughts?



My fingers are crossed for you and your dd!  I don't know about the running, but I highly recommend kt tape (thanks to Jen A for that!).  I also see a lot of people with that band under their knee...


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening my Fellow BLs!

Today has been a good, OP day. I don't know why but my breakfast sustained me for so long today that I didn't even want lunch when I finally ate something at about 3:30 PM. Hmmm. I've eaten dinner and am slightly under on my points for the day. Maybe I'll have a banana in a few.

Have a great day tomorrow!



mikamah said:


> Hello everyone!  I am so missing you all here.  It's so nice to have such an active group here, but last week was busy at work, and I didn't even get on to read any posts since last monday.  So I'm wayyyy behind, but think of you all often.  Verizon comes wednesday, so I hope to be back up later this week.



So good to hear from you! 

*Shawn*:  Glad you did some research. I will tell you when I was first told I had Meniere’s disease (no longer the diagnosis-actually there isn’t really one), my doctor wrote it on a sheet of paper and told me to research it. He refused to say anything about it, like it was taboo. I’ve had plenty of vertigo episodes lying down.  The strangest was probably waking up and feeling vertiginous. I hadn’t even moved yet. 



Connie96 said:


> : Weigh-in was good. Down 4.8 pounds. Thank goodness! I mean, it seems a little "artificial" since I just packed that on over the past few weeks and, overall, I'm still up 2.2 for this challenge, but it feels SOOOOOOOO good to be moving in the right direction again. You guys have saved me from myself and I totally owe this week's success to y'all. Hopefully, in the next week or two, I'll be back in overall loss territory for the challenge.



You are doing so well! That loss=

Thanks for the good wishes! 



liesel said:


> I'm back from my weekend in Santa Fe and it looks like there are another 20 pages on this thread since I've been gone.  I'll try to go back a few pages and see how everyone's been doing.  We had lots of fun.  We visited Bandalier National Monument for the first time and it was amazing.  I had never even heard of the place until last year, but it is definitely worth visiting.  I had a wardrobe issue when looking through my closet for hiking clothes, my cargo pants from last year no longer fit and when I tried sinching them, my DH helpfully said they looked "stupid."  He was trying to be complimentary, but that didn't help me find something to wear.  It looks like I'm going to need some outdoor hiking and running winter gear.  As for the food in Santa Fe, let's just say it was definitely an indulgent weekend and I'm planning on being good this week.  I hope everyone is doing well.  I need to get going on lots of catch up housework today.  Talk to everyone later!



Sounds like a great place to visit! 

*Cam*: Thanks for the reply!  I am so looking forward to training. I cannot wait to start working with kids again! 

Your Disbrides get-together must have been so much fun! 

 for not eating any pumpkin cookies! That’s determination and dedication! 

 for 8 miles! You stayed so OP throughout the weekend!  Even your splurge sounds a lot better than any of my splurges ever are. The cupcake “trade-off” (love that) was just amazing willpower! 

Kudos to DS! You must be (and if you aren’t, you should be) one proud mom!  

*jennz*: Taryn gave you some great advice! I just saw your 2nd post, and it seems like things are better. Hoping they stay that way!  



Connie96 said:


> Just a quick fly by to say:
> 
> I JUST REGISTERED FOR MY FIRST HALF-MARATHON!!!
> 
> I've been training for it and now it's official. Saturday, November 20.



 So excited for you!



flipflopmom said:


> Well, folks, I'm at home.  Not at gymnastics.  Could't even talk her into going tonight.  "Why would I? I'm quitting."  When I asked her how it felt to say "I'm quitting"  she said "relieved, a little excited, and maybe a little sad."  If she can get into the one night a week class, I think she'll be soooo much happier.  She loves gymnastics, and says "I'm not quitting gymnastics, just the team".  She has never liked competing, and I think she's just plain tired of all the rushing and running.
> 
> Sent the coach an email earlier, she wants me to call her tonight after she gets home.  Should be interesting to see what she has to say!  She was very surprised!!!!
> 
> Now, to switch gears and figure out "what's for dinner?"  Had planned grab and go.  I am worried that AK will gain weight if she quits, so we are working on a fitness schedule for her.  I may have to bite the bullet, and let her run with me, run in the afternoons before we get Sophie.  I think she would enjoy it.  It might be a good way for us to connect.  I like my alone morning runs, though.....



 to AK and you. It truly sounds like AK is ready to change from being on a team to a skills class.

As for keeping her in shape, running together might work. But, I think something like Monday and Thursday afternoons with her, Tuesday and Friday mornings by yourself, and a long run together on Saturday or Sunday would be good. I wouldn’t want you to lose “alone” time. I’m not an expert, but thinking back to C25K, I would think 3x a week would be enough for her. I'll leave you to decide how frequently you want/need to run. 



donac said:


> Just a short post to say hello.  Had a nice relaxing weekend.  Off to the movies tonight.  Going to see the 25th anniv showing of "Back to the Future"  Ds told us about it last night so while he was getting tickets for him and gf he got us tickets.
> 
> Have a great evening.



Have a great evening too! 

*Bree*, *pjlla*, *Rose*, *Ann*, *JenA*, *MB*, and anyone else who hasn't posted in a few days: I hope you are doing well!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Wed./Thurs.
> 1. Last week's wellness check at school.  Positive?  The girl that took my bp said "You must really work out.  Look at that definition in your arms.  I'd kill for that."  Negative?  The stupid scale.  Weight was what I am at home, so that was good.  But the body fat analysis said 28%, with 44 lbs of fat.  I am not okay with that.  That's a kindergartener of fat.  It's not there.  I know I don't have that much fat.  I just don't.  But it KILLED me.  Spiral downward from this point.
> 
> I know its easy to say but dont worry about these numbers they are inaccurate and you look awesome.  I really think the only thing that matters is how you look and feel.  Everything else is a number.
> 
> 2.  Conference that night/next day.  Ate tooo much.  But no real gain.  Tempered bad stuff with lots of fruits and veggies and water, so must have been okay.
> 
> I would say this was a win for you
> 
> Fri/Sat.
> 1.  Working a lot on getting my Pampered Chef going.  Lots of reading, learning, practicing, emailing, calling.  Feeling optimistic.  But then, I remember how much I need to make, and the optimism goes away.  Kinda up and down right now.  I feel great knowing I am taking steps, but then I remember just how bad it is, and get down again.  I seriously think I need meds.  But don't want them.  NOR do I want to pay for them.
> 
> Take it one step at a time.  Think about the fact that you will make more money that you wouldnt have had without this idea.  You are stepping in the right direction.
> 
> 2.  TERRIBLE.  One of the gymnastics dads had bone cancer last year.  Didn't get good prognosis locally, went to a cancer center in Houston for more aggressive/experimental treatment.  Things were looking up, he was applying to get his pilot's license back.  Started feeling down, went back to Houston last weekend.  Friday I got an email from his wife saying they diagnosed him Thurs. with Acute Leukemia.  They were going to start treatment Friday.  I sent her an email back saying I was praying, let me know if I could do anythign.  She emailed back Saturday saying he lost his battle that  morning.  STINKS.. His son is 16, daughter a college sophomore, wife is in Houston alone.  I am sooo sad and mad over this.  I am sick of death!!!!
> 
> 
> How horrible and sad.
> 
> 3.  Anna Kathryn announced Sat. night that she wants to quit gymnastics team.  I am totally.... confused.  Part of me feels guilty, b/c we've always made a point that she knows the sacrifice the family makes for her to do it.  I don't think I would change that.  I hate kids thinking everyone should bow down to their wishes, and want her to appreciate it.  Not for the "I have a wonderful mom" feelings, but so that she's not a brat.  Well, she says she is tired of doing routines all the time, she hates competing. If she hates competing, then the team is not the place for her.  That's the point of it.  She kinda wants to move to just a class, where she can just work on the skills.  But so much of her "identity" is tied in to this, I am fearful of the repurcussions.  Brad and I kind of want her to tough out this year, to see if it's a passing thing.  But, I don't want her miserable, it's too much time and money for that.  I'm afraid if we let her quit, she'd regret it.  I'm afraid if we don't, she'll hate us and it.  Last night, she wasn't sure what she wants to do.  "I don't want to throw away all the time and money you've spent on it."  We told her to take us out of the equation and decide what she wants.  I have cried for 2 days over this.  I just don't know what to do.  She needs to make the decision this week, b/c lots of stuff happens next week for the new season (team pictures, selling ads for the yearbook, info for the yearbook, etc.).  Send some PPD.  Any BTDT advice?
> 
> I havent gotten to this point yet with my kids but I can give you advice from my own experiences.  I was a triple varsity letter winner athlete in high school and I was constantly going all year long.  There was many times I wanted to quit certain things.  Maybe if I didnt like a coach and I was having a hard time meeting expectations or if my other friends were all getting to do fun stuff after school but I always had practice, etc.  One lesson that my mom and dad taught me was not to quit....meaning finish out what you start.  Is there a break during the year that the girls usually start the next season???? if so I would make her leg it out and then either decide to continue or to not "join again".  There were some things I decided to quit and others I stuck with.  I honestly can say I dont look back and regret any of it.  I think the lesson I learned from it was to never give up and not make spontaneous decisions.
> 
> Eating out of control.  I am officially skipping weigh in this week, unless I do it tomorrow, b/c I haven't weighed since Friday, and if it's up, and don't think I can handle more bad news.  That thread I am hangin on by seems to get thinner daily.  I have been crying the whole time I have been on this morning.  AND it's Monday.  And it's raining.  Where's the towel I can throw in?



Keep your head up Taryn.  We are hear for you. 



Dreamer24 said:


> Thank you for all of the birthday wishes!  I had a lovely weekend.  I made a lot of not smart eating choices but I was still proud of myself.  I didn't binge on any of those and just had little bits of the bad things while making a lot of healthy choices throughout the weekend.  I got on the scale this morning and was not up at all.
> 
> Mommyof2pirates - i was at the Phillies game.  It was a great game but a crushing loss!



Great job maintaing over the weekend.  Wow I would have loved to be at the game, well.......except for the last inning.



SettinSail said:


> :Well, I am finding myself more and more with vertigo, it is bad mostly when I roll over in bed or get out of bed.



I hope it gets better soon shawn.  I would defintely see a doctor.



lisah0711 said:


> Grilled chicken breasts, canned green beans, mashed potatoes in an envelope.  I especially need dinners like this on Mondays!



wow  tonight we had grilled chicken, rice in an instant microwave bag, and corn in a steamer microwave bag. and that was before I read your post.



mikamah said:


> Hello everyone!  I am so missing you all here.  It's so nice to have such an active group here, but last week was busy at work, and I didn't even get on to read any posts since last monday.  So I'm wayyyy behind, but think of you all often.  Verizon comes wednesday, so I hope to be back up later this week.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, and I can't wait to catch up with you all.



So glad you will be back on soon.  We all miss you.



liesel said:


> I'm back from my weekend in Santa Fe



Glad you had a wonderful time.  Welcome back



keenercam said:


> Crazy busy weekend here -- As I was telling Taryn, Friday night I baked my famous pumpkin chocolate chip cookies for about 4 hours (from set up to clean up) and made about 18 dozen of them.  I am pleased to report that I have not eaten a single one. Not even a bite.
> 
> Wow you got some awesome will power cam!
> 
> Saturday morning, a friend and I walked 8 miles (she is training for the WDW full marathon in January and I am still hoping to get to the start line of the half marathon -- anything is possible since it's still 2 1/2 months away, right?)  I ate my homemade oatmeal before we went out and then had eggbeaters, ham & fat free cheese on a bagel thin afterwards.
> 
> You have some good determination so I think you have a great chance of getting there.
> 
> Then, I wrapped presents for 4 people and we headed off to a group birthday party for several people, including my BFF and his daughter (my Goddaughter).  I ate a huge plate of raw veggies dipped in salsa and a couple pieces of grilled chicken breast.  I caved on the cupcakes, though and had one.  (Have I mentioned that I am a cupcake addict?)  I had kind of made a deal with myself that if I wanted birthday cake or a cupcake I was not going to eat any of the hot dogs or hamburgers or dip or ice cream cake or the myriad salads and desserts that were there.  It was a very satisfying trade-off.
> 
> You are amazing.  Great Job.  I have been having a cupcake weakness myself lately.
> 
> After the party, Howard and Andrew drove me an hour away to the restaurant in NJ where I had dinner with my DISbrides friends.  I was worried about what I would eat but then decided it would be my only splurge meal of the weekend.  A friend and I shared a white pizza and a chicken cheesesteak.  They had mini desserts available so I tried 2 very very small items for dessert.
> 
> Several of us stayed together at a hotel in NJ after the dinner.  We were up talking in our suite until 4:10 a.m.   We had breakast at the hotel yesterday morning and then hung out chatting for a while more.  The breakfast buffet had plenty of good choices.  I had heart smart cereal with skim milk, 2 hard boiled egg whites, a dannon light&fit yogurt and some fruit. I did not feel deprived at all as my friends sat there eating cheese omelettes, belgian waffles, bagels with cream cheese, bacon, sausage, hash brown patties, and all sorts of sweets, including pastries.  I was so grateful the hotel had some healthy options.
> That sounds like a great weekend.
> 
> One of the girls is from Baltimore and she saved Howard the 2 hour round-trip by driving me home, which was so sweet.  I had time to take a phone call and change into jeans and carry sneakers and socks to the car and we were on our way to to Andrew's parade 1/2 hour south of here.  (I took a bagel thin with fat free cheese, a light yogurt w/almonds and a bag of light popcorn shared with Howard and Andy to eat in the car so that I wasn't too tempted being that close to "Cupcake Heaven".)  I was soo hungry when I was gathering those foods for lunch but I forced myself to make good choices.
> 
> It was a GORGEOUS day for a parade and the band sounded fantastic.  We walked most of the parade route with them and the crowds were awesome and people LOVED the drumline cadences Andrew wrote -- people were cheering for the drumline "features" and clapping.  I loved hearing that.  We got home, I cooked dinner for all of us (veggies, light soup, and a portobello burger for me) and was in bed by 7:30. I was only able to stay awake until about 9, though!  I am getting too old for all these late nights and early mornings.
> 
> I bet you were so proud.
> 
> I still cannot believe that Howard and I did not buy any food along the parade route down the main street of a college town.  There were soooo many temptations -- everything from gelato to soft pretzels to the aforementioned cupcakes to sushi to pizza to ..... well, you get the idea.
> 
> Thats quite a parade. Our parades just sell crappy blow up toys that are way over priced and stale soft pretzels that have been out for god knows how long.
> 
> Whenever I start to beat myself up over something I've eaten, I really try to evaluate whether I made a good choice given all the circumstance and all the other options.
> 
> This is definitely something to remember because you are doing such a great job making excellent choices.
> 
> All in all, I am calling the weekend a huge success, food and activity-wise.  Between my 8 miles Saturday and all the walking at the parade yesterday, I think I might have compensated pretty well for the 3 dessert treats I ate.





jennz said:


> Okay my friends I need some parenting advice...dd is 12 and in 7th grade.  We start middle school here in 7th grade so this is her first year changing teachers for 7 classes.  She just changed for math and reading last year.  She's a great kid, smart, in the advanced classes and got straight As (no this really isn't a brag-fest!) - the problem is she is not turning papers in.  She's forgetting assignments at school and not doing them.  She still got As last quarter because her high score grought up her 1/2 scores she got on late papers.  There is a vocab paper that is over a week late - I told her if she did not either turn it in if it was done (which she said it was and just in her locker) or bring it home to do tonight then she is grounded Fri, Sat and Sun and missing trick or treating.  I NEVER DREAMED she would forget it at school!  So now I'm stuck right?  She talked to the teacher, found out it was another paper and got it but left it in her locker.  She did the same with a Social Studies paper due tomorrow.  I don't know what to do about it.  I talked to dh and we're going to discuss later tonight.



I am sorry that I got a chuckle out of your issue tonight.  I just went in Ryan (my kindergartener's) homework folder which we use at home for his monthy assignments the teacher sends home.  I was like wait why is your worksheet from last thursday still in here???  Then I realized I never sent it into school.  Wow talk about a bad mom feeling.  Then I read your post and Im wondering how I should punish myself.

All kidding aside I agree with the others.  I would not give her get out of jail free cards I think you gave her plenty of chances to fix it.  Give her a plan to help her remember and then hold her accountable.  Dont take away things she already earned but set the concequence and if she forgets again you have to stick to it.  No excuses.  



Connie96 said:


> I JUST REGISTERED FOR MY FIRST HALF-MARATHON!!!



That is awesome connie.  I know what you mean about the fear of injury and wasting money.  I feel the same about our disney trip.  I worry about getting injured all the time.  I think we will be ok.  Just be smart about your training.  I am so excited for you.



flipflopmom said:


> Now, to switch gears and figure out "what's for dinner?"  Had planned grab and go.  I am worried that AK will gain weight if she quits, so we are working on a fitness schedule for her.  I may have to bite the bullet, and let her run with me, run in the afternoons before we get Sophie.  I think she would enjoy it.  It might be a good way for us to connect.  I like my alone morning runs, though.....



I think this would be good for both of you.  It doesnt mean you cant get an alone run in here and there.  I always thought I loved being alone but after running with my friend last weekend I really enjoyed it.  



donac said:


> Just a short post to say hello.  Had a nice relaxing weekend.  Off to the movies tonight.  Going to see the 25th anniv showing of "Back to the Future"  Ds told us about it last night so while he was getting tickets for him and gf he got us tickets.
> 
> Have a great evening.



That sounds like fun dona.  I hope you enjoy it.  That is one of my favorite movies.



cruisindisney said:


> Question for you runners, anyone have runner's knee?  And if so what did you do about it?  I'm really bummed.  I was actually going to run my first official 5K this weekend, but not sure I should push it.  Thoughts?



I had a knee issue the last time I started running.  I did too much too fast.  I would not push yourself with knee pain it will only make it worse.  I would actually stop running until it feels better then start back slowly again.  Also make sure you have a good pair of sneakers.  As far as the 5K I would see how your knee feels but if its still not better I would either walk it or skip it.  I know it is a bummer but you dont want to risk doing worse damage.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Overall today was a good day. Very busy at work!!!

I ate within my points and I am planning to get on the TM tonight.  I honestly hate this machine but by the time I had dinner done it was 615p and pitch black out...then it started to pour.  I am glad the cooler weather is here but I enjoyed the summer time and being able to run at night.  I guess a girl cant have it all.

I have to also make macaroni salad for another baby shower we are having at lunch tomorrow for one of my staff.  There are alot of things on the menu that I dont really like so I dont see tomorrow as being that hard to eat well.  I think I am going to just say no to cake.  I feel like I ate more than my share of goodies this weekend.  Actually its sad to admit but I gained 2lbs.  Hopefully its temporary and by tomorrow it will be gone.

My dh's nana is still in the hospital but doing better.  They did check her for a UTI and said she did not have one but it could be that she had been on antibiotics for 2 days prior to testing so it was still a possibility.  She seemed ok yesterday and today so hopefully that was it.  Thank you all for your wonderful thoughts and prayers.

I will leave you for the night with a funny story about my 5 year old.

Sat night we drove past a church sign that said.  Honk if you love jesus....text while driving if you want to meet him.  I read it aloud and dh and I laughed about it.

Sunday at "sunday" school I was outside of ryan's room and I heard him telling his teacher.  Hey you know what...if you want to meet jesus all you have to do is send him a text message. 

I was hysterical.  The teacher was like oh ok.  She had no clue what he was talking about.


----------



## tigger813

Been a good day despite the coughing. Walked 3 1/2 miles with Redwalker this morning. Didn't get any other walks in or exercise. Had french toast and bacon for supper. Just had my last honey crisp apple! I really need to find some more tomorrow!

Another busy day of work, book fair with DD1, make cupcakes for DD2s birthday, soccer for DD2 and dancing for DD1. I don't know if I'll ever get my house cleaned up.

Making some more Disney plans for our trip. We're doing TIW instead of the Dining plan which will be good for my weight! LOL! DH and I are also going to treat ourselves to the Segway Tour of WS! I'm so excited to do that. We are canceling a few of our reservations.

Back to watching Chuck and seeing what I need to do in this house.

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tigger813 said:


> Making some more Disney plans for our trip. We're doing TIW instead of the Dining plan which will be good for my weight! LOL! DH and I are also going to treat ourselves to the Segway Tour of WS! I'm so excited to do that. We are canceling a few of our reservations.




Great job getting in the walk today, especially with being so busy.  Your disney plans sound great.  The segway tour should be a neat experience.  I cant wait to hear about it.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Evening everybody 

Checking in after a busy work weekend.  Had my test done on Fri.  Now its a matter of waiting for the biopsy and then i go back to discuss it with the Dr.  It is NOT a fun test.  He offered to give me play by play so to speak as he worked, but I declined.  If i want that much information I'll just go to med. school.   Was uncomfortable for the rest of the night after it was done =. So came home watched Iron Man 2 and relaxed.  

This week should be easier, yet also busy.  Have my 10k on Sat. morning and then Onslow's vet is having an open house in the afternoon.  Its going to be a fun day

I need advice on how to dress for Sat. we're probably talking 50's to start out with temp wise.  I'm only walking it, but I plan on moving at a brisk pace.  This will be the first time I do a 10k as a race and have it start in the morning.  

Also any thoughts on breakfast would be helpful too.  

Thanks everybody


----------



## Connie96

keenercam said:


> *Connie* – You have been doing such a fantastic job with your plans and your recaps. Keep it up, my friend! You've so GOT this!



Thanks Cam! I gotta tell you - You are SO good at this. I read your responses to me and to everyone else and I'm always just amazed at your positivity and your total support of each of us. Thank you SO much for being here. 



keenercam said:


> All in all, I am calling the weekend a huge success, food and activity-wise.  Between my 8 miles Saturday and all the walking at the parade yesterday, I think I might have compensated pretty well for the 3 dessert treats I ate.



What a fantastic weekend. Talk about an iron will!  I am in awe.



jennz said:


> Okay my friends I need some parenting advice...



My DD isn't there yet, but I think you're on the right track. Help her find a method that will work for her, lay down the law and stick to your guns. It's all you can do and she will be better off for learning the lesson. And, remember, you're not doling out "punishment". You are simply allowing her to experience the consequences of her own actions.  Good luck.



flipflopmom said:


> Well, folks, I'm at home.  Not at gymnastics.  Could't even talk her into going tonight.  "Why would I? I'm quitting."  When I asked her how it felt to say "I'm quitting"  she said "relieved, a little excited, and maybe a little sad."



With an answer like that, it sounds like she really does have a pretty good handle on this. 

As for running with you, maybe yall can do one or two days a week and you can keep the rest for yourself. I always liked running by myself, but lately I'm really glad when my mom comes with me because I've been having a motivation problem. And, on those really long runs, I really like having the company.



donac said:


> Going to see the 25th anniv showing of "Back to the Future"  Ds told us about it last night so while he was getting tickets for him and gf he got us tickets.



That is so cool! I *loved* that movie. Can you believe 1985 was actually 25 whole years ago?? 



cruisindisney said:


> She told me that 7th grade is a big adjustment and that she is just working things out for herself. She did finally get it worked out and became a straight A student by the end of the year.
> 
> Question for you runners, anyone have runner's knee?



Around here, kids start changing classes early. I thought it was nuts when I heard that, but based on what y'all are saying, I guess I'm glad they're introducing it earlier than they used to. I hope you get good news on Thursday. 

I haven't had knee problems, but I'm with others. Take it easy and don't make it worse. Between now and your 5K, maybe just walk. Show up for your 5K - try to run if you feel ready, but don't be afraid to walk your way to the finish.



liesel said:


> Connie-CONGRATS on signing up for your first half marathon!



Thanks! It finally feels real and i'm really excited. 



jennz said:


> As far as dd forgetting that assignment tonight - she found her own way to save me , she remembers the assignment and has done it on regular paper and will just staple it to the handout to turn in tomorrow.  Phew!!!



Not only did she save YOU, but she solved the problem on her own and THAT is something. You've got a smart young lady there!



cclovesdis said:


> Today has been a good, OP day.
> 
> You are doing so well! That loss=



 for an OP day! And if I'm doing well, it is thanks, in no small part, to you guys! Thank you!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> That is awesome connie.  I know what you mean about the fear of injury and wasting money.  I feel the same about our disney trip.  I worry about getting injured all the time.  I think we will be ok.  Just be smart about your training.  I am so excited for you.



It feels so good to have made it "real". As silly as it sounds, I felt physically stronger after I registered. And, as usual, I didn't really want to run sprints this evening, but having registered for the race today, I really DID want to train. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I guess a girl cant have it all.



It's always something, isn't it?!  So glad Nana is doing better. And, OMG, Ryan's comment in SS!  Kids are just awesome!



tigger813 said:


> Been a good day despite the coughing.
> Making some more Disney plans for our trip. DH and I are also going to treat ourselves to the Segway Tour of WS!



I hear ya on the coughing. I was sick more than a week ago and the cough still isn't gone completely.  

 for Disney plans and a Segway Tour! 



Octoberbride03 said:


> Now its a matter of waiting for the biopsy and then i go back to discuss it with the Dr.
> 
> I need advice on how to dress for Sat. we're probably talking 50's to start out with temp wise.  I'm only walking it, but I plan on moving at a brisk pace.  This will be the first time I do a 10k as a race and have it start in the morning.
> 
> Also any thoughts on breakfast would be helpful too.



Thinking of you as you await your test results. 

As far as how to dress for the race - you know what was comfortable and what wasn't during training, so go by that and layer on top if needed. 

Same advice for breakfast - think about what you usually eat in the hours leading up to your training and go from there. Before a morning run (race or training) I like to go mostly carbs - oatmeal or cereal or something like that - about an hour or so before I get started running.

Good luck with your race! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Octoberbride03 said:


> I need advice on how to dress for Sat. we're probably talking 50's to start out with temp wise.  I'm only walking it, but I plan on moving at a brisk pace.  This will be the first time I do a 10k as a race and have it start in the morning.



I am sending good thoughts your way while you patiently wait for your results.

I just did my race last wk and it was in the low 50's.  I had on capri's and a short sleeve top.  I did have a jacket to keep on until the race started that I handed off to my parents.  I was a bit chilly until about 1/2 mile into the run then it felt great.


----------



## Connie96

Well, I started out today without a specific plan and here is how it played out:

Breakfast - granola bar and yogurt
Morning break - walk
Lunch - Lunch was going to be Amy's veggie lasagna, but I got an email from Fazoli's: one day only, free spaghetti with purchase of drink. I'm game. So... Fazoli's spaghetti w/meat sauce, Caesar side salad with about a tablespoon's worth of fat free Italian dressing. (Note: no breadsticks and no bites of my sister's turtle cheescake - even when she said "just one bite?")
Snack - string cheese, orange
Dinner - tiny baked sweet potato with half a string cheese, steamed green beans
Workout - sprints, followed by the turkey cutlet I didn't eat at dinner time.

Watching the Cowboys lose tonight. (There's still the entire 4th quarter to go but, unfortunately, I don't see them coming back from 38-20.) I really miss watching the 'boys play back in the mid-nineties with Jimmy Johnson. Back when they didn't suck!  I mean, yeah, the 93-yard punt return in the 2nd quarter was pretty friggin' awesome but they just can't maintain a lead to save their lives!

Tomorrow's plan: lunch with Mom, location unknown; 5-ish mile run. 

Y'all have a good night!


----------



## SettinSail

keenercam said:


> Crazy busy weekend here -- As I was telling Taryn, Friday night I baked my famous pumpkin chocolate chip cookies for about 4 hours (from set up to clean up) and made about 18 dozen of them.  I am pleased to report that I have not eaten a single one. Not even a bite.



WOW, that's impressive  Sweets in general and cookie dough in specific are BIG weaknesses of mine.  I could never do that!
Sounds like a wonderful weekend



jennz said:


> Okay my friends I need some parenting advice....



I can only say "Welcome to the club"  Just kidding!  I agree with Tayrn's advice, don't give any free passes. You know what a good "punishment" is for your child and it _should_ only take a couple of times for her to change the behavior.  We struggle with similar issues and it also started in 7th grade although DS started MS in 6th grade.  We are still working with him in 8th grade although we have not seen the light at the end of the tunnel yet.  He did not bring any books home last night and poor thing mentioned that he had a test today in front of his Dad.  DS said he didn't need to study for the test and DH just let him have it verbally!  Today, we actually got a call from one of his teachers telling us he is cutting up too much in class     We had 7 good years of perfect grades, high test scores, good behavior reports, etc but since last year it is one thing after another. 
We never know what is coming next and we are just trying to keep him on the right path as best we can...



Connie96 said:


> Just a quick fly by to say:
> 
> I JUST REGISTERED FOR MY FIRST HALF-MARATHON!!!







mommyof2Pirates said:


> I will leave you for the night with a funny story about my 5 year old.





Good luck getting the 2 pounds off

Tayrn: I thought I quoted you as well - sounds like AK feels very stongly about her decision and that would make me feel better.  If she can just step down to the next level, sounds like a good alternative.  I would not be sure what to do if she was waffling.  At least you have not paid the $ for the items that start the next week.  Keep us posted and hang in there

Back to  for me

Everyone have a great day

Shawn


----------



## flipflopmom

donac said:


> Just a short post to say hello.  Had a nice relaxing weekend.  Off to the movies tonight.  Going to see the 25th anniv showing of "Back to the Future"  Ds told us about it last night so while he was getting tickets for him and gf he got us tickets.


Hey Dona!  Glad you had a relaxing weekend!



jennz said:


> GREAT IDEA on the folder!!  She's already carrying one so she doesn't have to lug all the binders around (a teacher suggested that) so we're going to have her just expand a little.  As far as dd forgetting that assignment tonight - she found her own way to save me , she remembers the assignment and has done it on regular paper and will just staple it to the handout to turn in tomorrow.  Phew!!! About the weight gain you're worried about for your dd...my dd took cheer down a step this year from a national to regional team, which means she went from 4 days/week at the gym to 2, and she has gained some weight and really lost a lot of upper body strength!  I took her to an open tumbling last night and she was the one who commented on it.  You're probably right about her running with you..hard to give up that alone time but you're being a great role model and a great mom.    DH and I are alternating taking dd out with us (I walk, he runs) - we just started that a few weeks ago. Is it a little tough for you with dd stopping her competitions?  All that craziness and all that time involved...it'll be an adjustment!  Then you'll be



Jenn - Hope the folder works.  AK has been carrying one for YEARS, and it makes a huge difference.  She will occasionally forget a book she needs to go with the paper, but sometimes putting a star on the paper, or a note in her planner when she used one helped.  

Thanks for the BTDT.  We came up with a plan for her.  I'll expand more on my emotions below for everyone.



cclovesdis said:


> As for keeping her in shape, running together might work. But, I think something like Monday and Thursday afternoons with her, Tuesday and Friday mornings by yourself, and a long run together on Saturday or Sunday would be good. I wouldnt want you to lose alone time. Im not an expert, but thinking back to C25K, I would think 3x a week would be enough for her. I'll leave you to decide how frequently you want/need to run.


Thanks CC.  And thanks for the PM.  I'm reading and processing still.  You are such a sweetie!!  I mean that from the bottom of my heart!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Keep your head up Taryn.  I think this would be good for both of you.  It doesnt mean you cant get an alone run in here and there.  I always thought I loved being alone but after running with my friend last weekend I really enjoyed it.


I'm thinking I might actually get the runs in, they'll be short, no more than 5K, but at least I'll do them, I hope!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I ate within my points and I am planning to get on the TM tonight.  I honestly hate this machine but by the time I had dinner done it was 615p and pitch black out...then it started to pour.  I am glad the cooler weather is here but I enjoyed the summer time and being able to run at night.  I guess a girl cant have it all.


Totally know what you mean!  Having the SAMe issues, except no treadmill here!  And  over Ryan's story!



tigger813 said:


> Been a good day despite the coughing. Walked 3 1/2 miles with Redwalker this morning. Didn't get any other walks in or exercise. Had french toast and bacon for supper. Just had my last honey crisp apple! I really need to find some more tomorrow!


I love breakfast for dinner!  Hope you feel better soon!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Had my test done on Fri.  Now its a matter of waiting for the biopsy and then i go back to discuss it with the Dr.  It is NOT a fun test.  He offered to give me play by play so to speak as he worked, but I declined.  If i want that much information I'll just go to med. school.


  Hope you recovered okay!  Good luck on your race!



Connie96 said:


> Thanks Cam! I gotta tell you - You are SO good at this. I read your responses to me and to everyone else and I'm always just amazed at your positivity and your total support of each of us. Thank you SO much for being here. !


Isn't she amazing!  



Connie96 said:


> Tomorrow's plan: lunch with Mom, location unknown; 5-ish mile run. Y'all have a good night!


You are doing so great!


Well, since it's official...  I talked to her coach, who was completely dumbfounded.  She said she's been working really, really hard, seems completely happy.  That hurt.  A lot.  I think the crux of it is that she is burned out.  Completely.  She's been doing pre-team or team since she was 4.  2 years ago, we went through a fight to get her there, made her stick out the season.  End of season, Daddy got sick.  He took her one day a week that summer, and they spent the day together.  It was easy to keep her in gym, but we let her miss during the summer if we were doing something with him.  When he died, it was her escape, she didn't/couldn't think about it there.  

I think the emotional toil of last year is playing on her.  She just needs a break.  She said she doesn't feel like she knows what our house looks like, she just wants some family time.  She crawled up in my lap and asked to snuggle.  I think she felt disconnected from the family.  Maybe the gym dad dying played into it a bit, but she just wants to be with us for a while.  She's been calling me 4 or 5 times while we are at VT games, she's just going through a phase of some sort.

The coach offered for her to come 2x a week instead of 3, and it was met with an adamant NO!  So, she's dropping to the skills class.  Maybe she'll regain confidence and enthusiasm.  She says "I love gymnastics. I'll still be a gymnast.  I just won't compete."  I think she'll find the grass isn't greener, and get bored by spring.  We did discuss her coming back in the summer, and they were agreeable if she keeps up her strength.  Brad and I made a plan with her to do a "strength chart" they gave her a minimum of 3 days a week after homework,  She'll run with me at least 2x a week, and go to gym one night a week.  Hopefully all this combined will keep her fitness level up.  

I feel like another death has occured.  We've been doing this so long, it's all we know.  She's so stinking good. I mean, she won All Around several times last year, and was the state beam champ.   I have so many close friends there.  Is is an answer to prayers with money/time?  Maybe.  Be careful what you wish for.

I got my bloodwork results yesterday from last week's testing, and was mostly pleased!  My total cholesterol was down 30 points, 134.  Brought up good cholesterol by 14 points.  Brought down bad by  32 points.  Total cholesterol/HDL level went from 6.1 to 3.3 with a note "Coronary risk factor - less than average risk", less than 4.4 ratio is optimal.  My glucose level was a bit high 100, want it to be 99 or under, but I just realized why.  We were supposed to fast, but black coffee was okay.  I drink it black, but Hazelnut flavored.  I bet there's a trace of sugar in that.  

The body fat analysis was just on a scale.  I'm wondering if the extra loose skin played into that number, I do have quite a bit on my stomach..  I'm trying not to stress over that, don't have extra emotion for that right now.

And that folks, is all I have time for this am.  Thanks for all the encouragement yesterday.  Hate that I just jumped on when I needed it.  Still wiping the tears with the towel, but hopefully, I can throw it down and step on it soon!  GREAT ADVICE!!!!  

My friend got home from Houston late last night.  Sad reunion with her kids, I'm sure.  I felt so bad for her being out there alone....  Keep her in your prayers.  Tough times ahead.

Taryn


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

My mom decided that if she can, she'd go into work early today. Well, one of the keys to making that happen is if I get up and do something for her. It's really easy and I know how to do it, so no problem there. So guess who actually got up when her alarm went off this morning?!?!?! 

Have a great day everyone!

*Lindsay*:  Great day yesterday! Sorry about the weather. I know you like to run outside. 

 on DH's nana. FWIW, I was diagnosed with an ear infection a few days after going off a course of antibiotics. Lately, I've been truly convinced that "Anything is possible." 

Ryan just cracks me up. 

Have a great day today! 

*Tracey*: Sounds like you had a great day too! 

*Maureen*: Sending  for good test results.

Have a great time at your 10K! 

(I'm no help for either of your questions , but I see Connie responded.)



Connie96 said:


> Thanks Cam! I gotta tell you - You are SO good at this. I read your responses to me and to everyone else and I'm always just amazed at your positivity and your total support of each of us. Thank you SO much for being here.
> 
> *That is so, so, so true! *
> 
> for an OP day! And if I'm doing well, it is thanks, in no small part, to you guys! Thank you!



Thanks! 

Yesterday looks good.  I'm guessing that spaghetti works into your plan well with all the running you do. 

 for a great day today!

*Shawn*: Good luck with DS. Just a thought with this. My neighbor doesn't bring her social studies book home ever because she has online access to it. At first, when I heard she doesn't bring her book home, I flipped out.  She had to show me what online access meant before I calmed down. When I had online access, it meant something very different. I got more like study questions, extra visuals, and extra lectures AND that wasn't until college. She has access to the entire book. Like I said, just a thought. 

Thanks *Taryn*! I think AK made the right decision for herself. I understand what you are saying, though, as she is definitely an accomplished gymnast. It is a positive that she can still go back in the summer if she continues to train on her own and with the skills class. 

 for your test results! I am so proud of you! 

 on your loss.


----------



## my3princes

My life is already busy and i don't start full time until next week.  Yesterday was DS13s yearly checkup, today is DS15 and tomorrow is my dentist appt.  I needed to get as many appts out of the way as I can before I start next week.  I can't ask for time off for a while.  DH will have to take care of any additional appts over the next few months.  All was well with Hunter's appt yesterday   I need to get ready as I need to go to the bank before picking Nick up.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Connie96 said:


> Well, I started out today without a specific plan and here is how it played out:



I would say overall your day was still good.  Great job turning away the dessert.  



flipflopmom said:


> Well, since it's official...  I talked to her coach, who was completely dumbfounded.  She said she's been working really, really hard, seems completely happy.  That hurt.  A lot.  I think the crux of it is that she is burned out.  Completely.  She's been doing pre-team or team since she was 4.  2 years ago, we went through a fight to get her there, made her stick out the season.  End of season, Daddy got sick.  He took her one day a week that summer, and they spent the day together.  It was easy to keep her in gym, but we let her miss during the summer if we were doing something with him.  When he died, it was her escape, she didn't/couldn't think about it there.



Taryn I honestly think the right decision was made for AK.  Listen to us talk about how we are constantly going, going, going.  As much as AK enjoys gymnastics like you said she must just be burnt out.  Its better to let her take a break now then to continue to push herself to the point where she hates gymnastics all together.  You have a great plan started for her and maybe she will change her mind and restart in the spring.  Dont look at this as an end to something but as a new beginning.  

for everything you are going through right now.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Tuesday's QOTD- If you could spend an hour with any famous person who would it be and why?

 I think I would choose my favorite singer Tim Mcgraw.  I would just love to hear his story of where he came from and how he got to where he is today.  I would also love to hear how he keeps his marriage and family so strong.


----------



## my3princes

I finally found enough time to read through the last couple of days.  You are all inspiring.  I simply don't have time to respond individually.  Keep up the good work.

Deb


----------



## tigger813

Good morning!

Don't know how this happened but today I'm down 3.2 pounds from yesterday. I guess what I ate over the weekend was crap and I got rid of it yesterday. I didn't eat a lot and drank a reasonable amount of water and green tea. 

Off to work shortly and then I'll come home and get in a few miles on the elliptical before going to DD1s book fair with her and then bring her home to start baking cupcakes for DD2s b'day tomorrow. I'll probably take her to lunch tomorrow after school and to pick out a DS game for herself. We got her a couple of them but I will let her pick out one she really wants. I may get myself one too that I saw.

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!

*liesel,* glad that you had a good time in NM!

*jennz,*  for your issues with your DD.  We started seeing this issue last year in grade school -- got a B in math due to late homework receiving half credit.  At our new charter school they don't fool around.  It's late, it's a zero.  No exceptions except for illness.  Online grades showing how that zero drops your average like a stone is a good reminder.  So is loss of TV.    But we are still working through it.  He is getting mostly A's and high B's so it's not the end of the world.  I think you give them the skills they need, set them up for success and let them stumble sometimes.  It's hard but I won't always be there to help so I feel he has to figure it out for himself.  That and I blame it on his disconnected brain because I remember this article on NPR http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=124119468
Good luck!  She's a good girl, she'll do fine.  


Connie96 said:


> Just a quick fly by to say:
> 
> I JUST REGISTERED FOR MY FIRST HALF-MARATHON!!!
> 
> I've been training for it and now it's official. Saturday, November 20.



 You are going to rock it, Connie!



donac said:


> Just a short post to say hello.  Had a nice relaxing weekend.  Off to the movies tonight.  Going to see the 25th anniv showing of "Back to the Future"  Ds told us about it last night so while he was getting tickets for him and gf he got us tickets.



Hope that you enjoyed the movie!  



cruisindisney said:


> I'll find out Thursday if we are having a repeat of the situation in 8th grade. Fingers crossed that all is well.  She's not the most organized or focused kid, so we never know what we will hear at teacher conferences.
> 
> Question for you runners, anyone have runner's knee?  And if so what did you do about it?  I'm really bummed.  I was actually going to run my first official 5K this weekend, but not sure I should push it.  Thoughts?



 Good luck with the school thing!  

Take it easy on the knee.  Have you tried ice?  Ibuprofen?  How old are your shoes?  I'm sure one of the more experienced runners will pipe on here.  As a new runner, who is older, I just take it easy on myself as much as needed to avoid any bigger injury.  Try the 5K and if it's too much, stop.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> wow  tonight we had grilled chicken, rice in an instant microwave bag, and corn in a steamer microwave bag. and that was before I read your post.



 Great minds think alike!  

*Tracey,* glad that you are feeling better!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Checking in after a busy work weekend.  Had my test done on Fri.  Now its a matter of waiting for the biopsy and then i go back to discuss it with the Dr.  It is NOT a fun test.  He offered to give me play by play so to speak as he worked, but I declined.  If i want that much information I'll just go to med. school.   Was uncomfortable for the rest of the night after it was done =. So came home watched Iron Man 2 and relaxed.



Sending good thoughts your way for good results!  



SettinSail said:


> I can only say "Welcome to the club"  Just kidding!  I agree with Tayrn's advice, don't give any free passes. You know what a good "punishment" is for your child and it _should_ only take a couple of times for her to change the behavior.  We struggle with similar issues and it also started in 7th grade although DS started MS in 6th grade.  We are still working with him in 8th grade although we have not seen the light at the end of the tunnel yet.  He did not bring any books home last night and poor thing mentioned that he had a test today in front of his Dad.  DS said he didn't need to study for the test and DH just let him have it verbally!  Today, we actually got a call from one of his teachers telling us he is cutting up too much in class     We had 7 good years of perfect grades, high test scores, good behavior reports, etc but since last year it is one thing after another.
> We never know what is coming next and we are just trying to keep him on the right path as best we can...



 Bless your heart!  We're all in the same boat! 

*Taryn,* sounds like AK needs some home time.    She's a smart, sweet girl (like her Mom) and it will work out.  Great job on the improvements in your bloodwork!    Sending good thoughts for your friend as she goes through this difficult time.    

*CC,* nice of you to get up to help your Mom!  



my3princes said:


> My life is already busy and i don't start full time until next week.  Yesterday was DS13s yearly checkup, today is DS15 and tomorrow is my dentist appt.  I needed to get as many appts out of the way as I can before I start next week.  I can't ask for time off for a while.  DH will have to take care of any additional appts over the next few months.  All was well with Hunter's appt yesterday   I need to get ready as I need to go to the bank before picking Nick up.



 for a great appointment for Hunter!  It will be an adjustment for your new schedule but I know you can do it -- look at all the stuff that you juggle now!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday's QOTD- If you could spend an hour with any famous person who would it be and why?



I'll say Jon Stewart because he is so funny and I could use some laughs!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## jennz

Lisa thanks! 

Taryn  to you, it'll be a big adjustment for all of you.   I know you are proud of dd to say what she is feeling and wants to do, that had to be tough for her.  Very mature of her to be able to realize that she is missing home and family!

Connie - so true, dd did find a solution to her own problem.  I was so relieved to not have to enforce no trick-or-treating I overlooked that!  

my3princes...I am with you (again!)...I start training next week from 9 - 2 for 5 weeks, plus working my regular hours (well I'll drop down to 15) and I planned on getting everything done this week, appointments etc.   Lots of running around - good calorie burn!

Settinsail....tween/teenagers!  Ugh. Just when you know your child everything turns upside down!  When it's not stressing me out it's fun to watch them become young adults.

CC so what did you do with your extra time this morning?

Bad storms heading this way...my dogs are freakin out a little, lots of power outages.  We sure need the rain though!  I might end up with a flashlight and my book in the basement later.  Not such a bad thing.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tigger813 said:


> Don't know how this happened but today I'm down 3.2 pounds from yesterday.



Wow thats excellent.  Keep up the good work.



jennz said:


> Bad storms heading this way...my dogs are freakin out a little, lots of power outages.  We sure need the rain though!  I might end up with a flashlight and my book in the basement later.  Not such a bad thing.



Good luck with the storms.  As long as I knew my house would be ok I would be fine with getting locked in a basement with a flashlight and a book too.


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> I feel like another death has occured.  We've been doing this so long, it's all we know.  She's so stinking good. I mean, she won All Around several times last year, and was the state beam champ.   I have so many close friends there.  Is is an answer to prayers with money/time?  Maybe.  Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> I got my bloodwork results yesterday from last week's testing, and was mostly pleased!



 All I can think to say is - try not to focus on what AK is not doing and focus on the break you're getting. You need it. She needs it. You'll have a little more time to get your PC business off the ground. A little more time to breathe. And, when she's ready for more competition, you'll be ready too.

The bloodwork results sound great! Well done! 

Oh, and if they only did the body fat analysis on the scale, how is that any more accurate than estimates you can look up on the internet?  Yeah, that's about as accurate as guessing your AGE by looking at the scale!  If you really want to know your fat percentage, I'd think your best bet is to ask your doctor to do the caliper or water submersion thing.

Hang in there, Taryn. 



cclovesdis said:


> My mom decided that if she can, she'd go into work early today. Well, one of the keys to making that happen is if I get up and do something for her. It's really easy and I know how to do it, so no problem there. So guess who actually got up when her alarm went off this morning?!?!?!
> 
> Yesterday looks good.  I'm guessing that spaghetti works into your plan well with all the running you do.



So you're awake and your mom's out of the house early, what to do now?  (Back AWAY from the laundry!! )

Well, truth be told, I'm sure I had more spaghetti than I probably should have, but everything else about the day was right on track, so I think it's fine. It probably would have been better to have that lunch today since I've got a longer run tonight, but then it wouldn't have been FREE!  All told, I'm perfectly happy with how yesterday stacked up.

Have a good one, CC!



my3princes said:


> My life is already busy and i don't start full time until next week.  Yesterday was DS13s yearly checkup, today is DS15 and tomorrow is my dentist appt.  I needed to get as many appts out of the way as I can before I start next week.  I can't ask for time off for a while.  DH will have to take care of any additional appts over the next few months.  All was well with Hunter's appt yesterday   I need to get ready as I need to go to the bank before picking Nick up.



Sounds like you've got it all under control!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday's QOTD- If you could spend an hour with any famous person who would it be and why?



I've never really thought much about it but, I'd say Condoleezza Rice, I think. She's just always really impressed me by how much she has accomplished and how tough she is. That lady can hold her own with the most powerful people in the world and she looks good doing it. 



jennz said:


> Bad storms heading this way...my dogs are freakin out a little, lots of power outages.  We sure need the rain though!  I might end up with a flashlight and my book in the basement later.



Stay safe!


----------



## 50sjayne

I am finally caught up!. Been busy but have been here catching up-- just not posting...



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday's QOTD- If you could spend an hour with any famous person who would it be and why?
> 
> I think I would choose my favorite singer Tim Mcgraw.  I would just love to hear his story of where he came from and how he got to where he is today.  I would also love to hear how he keeps his marriage and family so strong.



Dr. Wayne Dyer. I need him. When I listen to him-- things always work out. 

Well my head is finally clear for the first time in weeks-- this is day 3 of him being on vacation. I still have a sort of 'out my cold dead hands' at the moment but I really feel I'm getting better. I am a little worried about him though-- sometimes. Did I mention he is 17 years younger? Lol...like I told LisaH--it's more a Harold & Maude thing...lol. I give credit for this board and being around such strong sensible women. 
Gotta go to work. Am down to 131...


----------



## Connie96

One more thing... Has anyone heard from *jenanderson* lately??  Even when she's been busy, she's still always set us up for Healthy Habits and I don't see anything for this week so I'm feeling a little worried about her.

*Jen*, I hope you're doing okay and that you'll be back soon.


----------



## tigger813

Connie96 said:


> One more thing... Has anyone heard from *jenanderson* lately??  Even when she's been busy, she's still always set us up for Healthy Habits and I don't see anything for this week so I'm feeling a little worried about her.
> 
> *Jen*, I hope you're doing okay and that you'll be back soon.



I was thinking the same thing about Jen! Hope everything is going ok! We miss you!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Hanging at work waiting for my boss to get here so I can go run my errands that I didn't finish yesterday. I forgot several things that I needed including eggs so I can make DD2s cupcakes this afternoon

I haven't had time to answer the QOTDs lately! I will do them when I have more free time which the way things look for the next month before my trip that's not going to happen much. I have 5 Usborne book booths/shows between now and Thanksgiving weekend! I'm excited because that's extra spending money for Disney and Christmas plus if I do well on my weight loss challenge that will be even more money!!!! I usually do the booths at Christmas to help my supervisor around the holidays and I now have more scheduled than she does in the next month. And if work picks up which it does around the holidays that would be amazing too!

It is absolutely gorgeous here today with temps supposed to reach 70! I hope I can spend sometime walking while DD2 has soccer later and I really want to get in another workout this afternoon which is seeming less likely since I have to meet DD1 at her book fair in less than 2 hours and then bake the cupcakes! Not sure what I'll have for supper yet. I thought about making myself an eggbeater omelet but that might not be enough calories for today. If I get to the grocery store I may pick something up there.

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

50sjayne said:


> Well my head is finally clear for the first time in weeks



Glad to hear your doing better.  Great job on the weight loss.



Connie96 said:


> One more thing... Has anyone heard from *jenanderson* lately??



I was thinking the same thing and we have been missing rose too.  

Where are you Jen, and Rose???????  Worried about you.  Hope everything is ok.


----------



## cclovesdis

Thought I'd pop on and reply to everyone before I have to tutor my neighbor this afternoon. My plan for the day was to prepare for that. I just didn't expect to not be done yet! 

 *Deb*. I have a feeling everything will all work out. 

So glad DS is doing well! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday's QOTD- If you could spend an hour with any famous person who would it be and why?



Sandra Day O'Connor because I need to learn to be level-headed as she is.



tigger813 said:


> Don't know how this happened but today I'm down 3.2 pounds from yesterday.



 That's great!



lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* nice of you to get up to help your Mom!



It definitely had its advantage! 

*jennz*: I could use some time with a good book myself. 



jennz said:


> CC so what did you do with your extra time this morning?





Connie96 said:


> So you're awake and your mom's out of the house early, what to do now?  (Back AWAY from the laundry!! )
> 
> Have a good one, CC!



Thanks you two!  I'll leave the laundry room to itself today. 

I needed a good laugh after hanging out with 21 mind-boggling vocabulary words that I'm sure I will never see again. 

*Connie*: I'm not at all jealous that you can fit pasta into your day.  (I suppose being 100% Italian doesn't help either. )



50sjayne said:


> I am finally caught up!. Been busy but have been here catching up-- just not posting....



Sounds like you are doing well  and losing?  If so, 



tigger813 said:


> I was thinking the same thing about Jen! Hope everything is going ok! We miss you!!!!!



Me too. *Jen*: I hope you and your family are doing well. 

*Tracey*:  for your day. You sound so busy, but that that is a good thing.


----------



## Cupcaker

BF took me shopping yesterday  I got a new pair of shoes, a pair of pants, a dress, and a cardigan.  This inspired me to come home and clean out my closet for the second time during this weight loss journey.  It was hard in the sense that I was scared to get rid of my clothes.  Kind of like I was letting go of my crutch.  What if I will need them again?  I talked it over with my BF.  He promised me that if I ever tell him I have to buy new clothes because my clothes are too small, he will get on me to help me lose weight instead of going down that slippery road of gaining weight again.  I am still suffering from body distortion.  I am still thinking and feeling like Im 25 pounds heavier.  Maybe I need to take some pictures of myself so I can see the proof. Dont get me wrong, I am very happy with what I am seeing on the scale.  Im just 2 pounds away from the 120s!!!!  Im just scared my thinking will take me back to where I started.

Well I had this long multiquote going from last night and then when I added to it this morning...POOF.  So I am going to try to go off of what I remember.

Connie- thank you for inviting me to do WIN.  I will have to find measuring tape.  Where can I find that?  Congratulations on registering for your first half!!!!

Taryn-  it seems like things worked out for AK.  I think this will be a good break for her and if shes ready, she can jump back on in when the next season comes around.  Be proud of her, that she is able to stand up for herself, knows her limits, and loves her family.

Shawn- vertigo is no fun.  I didnt even know there were exercises for it.  Hope it works!

Cam- what a fun weekend you had!  All those cookies and you didnt eat one?!?1

Dona- love back to the future.  Hope you had fun!

Lindsay-  hilarious story about texting.   for Nana.

CC- so what are your plans for the day?

Ok thats as far as my memory takes me.  I have always had a bad memory  but Im glad everyone is doing well.  There seems to be some big loses  .  to those that are back.  to all those that need them. and  to all those who are OP even if there is a cupcake or two in there  and I hear ya with the tween problem, my little sister is notorious for "forgetting" homework.  Gotta go before the smilie police catches me.


----------



## keenercam

I'm sorry I haven't had a chance today to respond to everyone. I am swamped at work.  EEK!!



Connie96 said:


> I JUST REGISTERED FOR MY FIRST HALF-MARATHON!!!



You should be so proud of yourself!!  You will do great!  And then you’ll be hooked.  And I’ll look forward to seeing you and cheering for you at WDW races in the future.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sat night we drove past a church sign that said.  Honk if you love jesus....text while driving if you want to meet him.  I read it aloud and dh and I laughed about it.
> 
> Sunday at "sunday" school I was outside of ryan's room and I heard him telling his teacher.  Hey you know what...if you want to meet jesus all you have to do is send him a text message.
> 
> I was hysterical.  The teacher was like oh ok.  She had no clue what he was talking about.



OMG! Ryan is so adorable!!  I have told this story to 3 people today and they all thought it was precious!



tigger813 said:


> Been a good day despite the coughing. Walked 3 1/2 miles with Redwalker this morning. Didn't get any other walks in or exercise. Had french toast and bacon for supper. Just had my last honey crisp apple! I really need to find some more tomorrow!



Tracey – So glad you are feeling better. Our stores haven’t had honeycrisp apples in about 3 weeks and I sorely miss them. It seems to me SOMEBODY should have them SOMEWHERE!!!  I am putting a note on my 2011 calendar for August to go to the orchards to pick them early in the season. By the time we went, the honeycrisp trees were picked clean.  



Octoberbride03 said:


> Checking in after a busy work weekend.  Had my test done on Fri.  Now its a matter of waiting for the biopsy and then i go back to discuss it with the Dr.  It is NOT a fun test.  He offered to give me play by play so to speak as he worked, but I declined.  If i want that much information I'll just go to med. school.   Was uncomfortable for the rest of the night after it was done =. So came home watched Iron Man 2 and relaxed.



Maureen – Please keep us updated on your results. I am keeping you in my prayers.  I really think that you will warm up very quickly once you start moving. I’d suggest a long-sleeved tee shirt for the actual race, especially if you have one that you have trained in and you know is comfortable.  You may need another layer while you are waiting around at the start, however.  We typically use old sweatshirts or buy something at the thrift store to toss before or just after the start, and the races around here collect those clothes (like Disney does) for the local shelters.

Shawn – I’m sorry DS is pushing the envelope with school responsibilities. I wonder if he feels that since he is abroad, his grades won’t count or that the material is easier somehow.    I hope he did okay on his test today.

Taryn – It must make you feel a bit better to know that AK seems to recognize that she will have mixed emotions about her decision, but she’ll feel so much better in the long run knowing that you respected her enough to let her make this decision.  It broke my heart to think of her just needing family time instead of doing something that must give her such a sense of achievement.  Don’t worry, sweetie, she will find her way. You are such an amazing example to her.  I hope you’ll find that the time you spend together will be edifying for your relationship and it is so important to establish a relationship of communication now so that as she gets older and might be a bit reticent, the foundation is there. You may find that this decision is truly wonderful for everyone.   Congratulations on the AWESOME test results. You so deserve to see your hard work paying off with a great healthy report like that.  

Dona- I hope you had fun at the movie. How considerate of DS to think of you when getting tickets!

CC – It was sweet of you to help your mom this morning. I hope you are having a great, satisfyingly productive day.

Deb – So glad Hunter’s appointment went well.  You must have breathed a sigh of relief.  I cannot wait to hear about your new job.  I hope you absolutely love it.

Tracey – Great job on the loss!! 

Jen – You must have been so relieved not to have to follow through on the T&T.  UGH! My Jenn had such severe behavioral problems when she was young that I couldn’t threaten consequences. I had to promise them.  In fact, my daughter lost a trip to Europe with American Music Abroad because I warned her about certain behaviors and threatened and had to follow through.    I think it was harder on me than her, especially since we lost a huge deposit on the trip.  Even now, both kids –DD22 and DS17 – know that if I say something I won’t change my mind. I think there were one or two times where I apologized after giving a grounding and said that I’d overreacted and modified the punishment, but for the most part, they knew that if they forced me to say it, there was no way I was backing down. I think most of the time it was harder on me than them.  And each of them ended up staying home and handing out candy instead of trick or treating ONCE and fortunately, the lesson was learned and remembered.  But I felt so mean and guilty.  

Please be safe in the storms, all our friends in the Midwest!

Jeannette – Congratulations on the new clothes!  Your DF sounds like an absolute sweetheart. 

Okay, I'd better get back to work. Thank you for all the nice compliments and for reinforcing my will NOT to take a single bite of a cookie. 

Unfortunately, over the next couple of nights I'll be making more than 7 dozen cupcakes for the marching band and for some friends and I am a cupcake fanatic. Have I mentioned that I am a cupcake fanatic? Yep, obsessed. Totally obsessed.  Plain old vanilla cake with vanilla frosting works just fine for me.   

Well, I am making Mummy Mickey cupcakes and Jack Skellington cupcakes and those will be harder to resist, even before they are frosted.  WISH me luck!


----------



## flipflopmom

Just taking a quick second, and I've noticed no pjila, Bree, Rose, or Jen.  Anybody know anything?  Jude?  Where are you and Jen?  I've knda been reading fast, so I might have missed a trip somewhere along the way.


----------



## tigger813

keenercam- Those honeycrisp apples are so expensive! Over a  $1 an apple but worth every bite in my book! They fill me up! I bought 6 more today at the grocery store near me. I couldn't wait to get home and eat one!

It is 75 degrees here today! I have all the bedroom windows open! Looking forward to my walk at the track tonight between 5:30 and 6:15, may even run a bit too! It's just amazingly beautiful! 

Cupcakes are made and I will just have to frost them when I get home from soccer tonight. I'll miss my wellness class on Wednesday and go on Thursday instead. Burgers and fries for supper tonight. Going to fry up some mushrooms and onions to put on top! YUMMY! I have some potato rolls left that I will use for the bread. Need to start them pretty soon! 

Can't wait to watch Glee tonight and I'll watch BL tomorrow at some point! I love Rocky Horror so this should be awesome! I've already downloaded the music!

DH should be home soon since he went to work early again. I also need to find a bag to put DD2s b'day presents in. 

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

I have less than a minute before I need to head off to work.

Nick's appointment went okay.  We're concerned about his dizziness and near blackout, but they don't see anything wrong with his heart so that's good.  He needs to give up caffiene (soda) for 2 months to see if things improve, if not he'll need to see a neurologist just to be 100% sure that it's just him.  We may also have his vision checked again though it was done less than a year ago.  We'll have vision insurance through my new job starting Dec 1 so we'll wait until then.


QOTD:  I'd like to talk to Donald Trump.  I'd like just a tiny bit of his business savvy to figure out what I'd be good at and strike out on my own.


----------



## donac

Good afternoon. 

Been very busy at school trying to keep on top of things.  My desk was clean when I got to school this morning but it was a mess when I left.  the good thing was I only have one set of tests to copy for Friday.  Everything else has been copied or put on line (My AP calc classes have to get their work on line.  I don't print it out for them)

We had fun at the movies.  I thought there would be a lot of people saying the lines along with the movie but there wasn't.  Being back in 1980's and 1950 really made me think of simplier times.  It would be nice to go back to some of that.  But then we wouldn't have this.  Good and bad.

Taryn  After 9 years with marching band I know how it feels to leave something.  It is almost like a death.  I think she needs some time and hopefully she willl go back to it when she is ready.  I know it is hard to give up when she is so good at it but you can't have her stressed about something like thias at her age.  Good luck.  Enjoy the family time.

I was just wondering about Jen myself.

Good luck to everyone who is going to the doctors these days.  I hope everything comes out okay.  Congrats to good reports.  

Have to go make dinner.  Dh has a meeting at 6.

Have a great evening.


----------



## tigger813

Off to try and get in 3 miles at the track while DD2 has soccer practice. Had a burger and 2 potatoes au gratin. Will have some more water when I get back and  more during Glee. I need to do some crunches too!

I'm really focused again! I was worried with being sick that I wouldn't be able to get back on track. Don't know if I'll do any running tonight as I'm afraid that I'll start coughing too much. I will get some good fast music and walk to the beat! 

I've set my alarm for 5:10 so I can get up and work out before everyone else gets up in the morning. I know DD2 will be up early so she can open her presents!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

keenercam said:


> WISH me luck!



Wow thats a lot of cupcakes.  Good luck with not eating any that is quite a challenge.  You can do it.



tigger813 said:


> keenercam- Those honeycrisp apples are so expensive! Over a  $1 an apple but worth every bite in my book!



Those are some good apples.  We just went to a farm tour and I got some for sale at 49 cents per lb.

I dont have much time to chat tonight.  The kids need to get to bed early since we have another busy weekend plan I am trying to make sure they dont lack sleep throughout the week.  dh is in bed already...he has had a bad headache all day.  I think it is all the stress of life getting to him.  I think I will join him early tonight and just relax and watch some tv.  

Have a great evening.


----------



## Rose&Mike

I've been reading, just haven't had the focus to reply. Does that make sense? Still a little bit of drama going on here and I had major stomach issues after my run on Saturday. Not fun when your stress reliever is stressful.

Someone was having knee pain I think. My only advice would be to be careful with the ibuprofen. You should never take ibuprofen before a run. If you google ibuprofen and running you will see some scary stuff. Basically if you need pain medication in order to exercise, you should be taking a day off. It is ok to take pain meds after exercising, but you should still be careful with the amount on nsaids you are taking.

Connie--congrats on signing up for the 1/2!

Jennifer-- I did not enjoy 7th grade, at all. It was our most difficult year. Good for your dd for finding a way to solve her homework dilemma. Great problem solving skills! And we had tornado warnings today. The sirens went off. I was at work at the time.

Taryn-- FWIW we had two rules about activities. One--you have to do something. Two--you have to wait at least a day before making any major decisions. Hang in there.

Hope everyone is well. We've been eating at home, so that's good. I might even get to lower my maintain a pound this week. I have been struggling with the exercise. I actually skipped a day last week, and one day only did a 12 minute stroll on the treadmill. I am having trouble keeping my head in the game.

Jenanderson--hope you are doing ok.

Have a good evening.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

So what happens when one spends her entire day working with 21 vocabular words?  But, it was so rewarding to her see her successful! 

Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow! 



Cupcaker said:


> BF took me shopping yesterday  I got a new pair of shoes, a pair of pants, a dress, and a cardigan.  This inspired me to come home and clean out my closet for the second time during this weight loss journey.  It was hard in the sense that I was scared to get rid of my clothes.  Kind of like I was letting go of my crutch.  What if I will need them again?  I talked it over with my BF.  He promised me that if I ever tell him I have to buy new clothes because my clothes are too small, he will get on me to help me lose weight instead of going down that slippery road of gaining weight again.  I am still suffering from body distortion.  I am still thinking and feeling like Im 25 pounds heavier.  Maybe I need to take some pictures of myself so I can see the proof. Dont get me wrong, I am very happy with what I am seeing on the scale.  Im just 2 pounds away from the 120s!!!!  Im just scared my thinking will take me back to where I started.
> 
> CC- so what are your plans for the day?



 Thanks! Just finished another round of vocabulary word practice and definitely appreciated the laugh! 

 for new clothes! You are doing so, so well! 

QUOTE=keenercam;38730238]CC  It was sweet of you to help your mom this morning. I hope you are having a great, satisfyingly productive day.

Well, I am making Mummy Mickey cupcakes and Jack Skellington cupcakes and those will be harder to resist, even before they are frosted.  WISH me luck![/QUOTE]

Thanks!  My day pretty much consisted of those 21 mind-boggling vocabulary words.  As a teacher, I cannot figure out why these words are so critical.  SATs? Perhaps if the goal is a perfect score? 

 for the cupcakes. You have amazing willpower! 

Hope your day gets a little less busy! 



flipflopmom said:


> Just taking a quick second, and I've noticed no pjila, Bree, Rose, or Jen.  Anybody know anything?  Jude?  Where are you and Jen?  I've knda been reading fast, so I might have missed a trip somewhere along the way.



Same question here. I hope you ladies are all doing well! 

*Tracey*: Sounds like you had a great night!



my3princes said:


> Nick's appointment went okay.  We're concerned about his dizziness and near blackout, but they don't see anything wrong with his heart so that's good.  He needs to give up caffiene (soda) for 2 months to see if things improve, if not he'll need to see a neurologist just to be 100% sure that it's just him.  We may also have his vision checked again though it was done less than a year ago.  We'll have vision insurance through my new job starting Dec 1 so we'll wait until then.



 I hope everything is OK. 

*Dona*: Glad you enjoyed the movie!  Have a great evening too!


----------



## jbm02

Oh, boy.  I have been gone almost 2 weeks from the boards.  
(insert sad and ashamed smiley here - my smileys don't seem to be working...)  I am not sure what happened.  I finished my first half marathon on 10.10.10 (cool number, hunh??)  and met two of the BLs during the race - Jay and Mark, who were so friendly and nice!!  I have kind of ambivalent feelings about the race.  I know in my heart that I should be so happy and proud of myself that I finished - and believe me, I am...but that darn competitive voice in my ear keeps whispering "If you hadn't walked for a few minutes you could probably have done it faster...better...stronger..."  AARGH!!!  I' am working on being happy about my own achievements but it is hard...

And I have totally let everything go these past 2 weeks.  I haven't exercised much and have eaten practically everything in sight.  I sat down today and counselled myself that I need to "get it back together".  And - insert light bulb here - I realized that reading this board is what helps totally keep me on track.  I don't know why I disappeared.  I just kind of lost myself.  But I am back now!!!!

I spent the last 2 hours trying to catch up - and I didn't go back as far as I should have.  So if I forget something, I am so sorry!!

Happy Birthday to everyone with an October birthday!!!!

WOOOHOOOO to CC and Deb on the new jobs!!!!!  Way to go!

Deb, thinking of you and your son.  Sending hugs.

Taryn, more hugs



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good morning!!!!
> 
> Saturday's QOTD
> 
> What character's personality do you think you are most like and why?  Feel free to google the characters and use the wiki description they are really good.


This really made me think.  Mrs. Incredible - trying to do everything for my family!



CrystalS said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I joined the Biggest Loser Club online this week. I had been toying with the idea before, but I always hesitate to spend the money. Well I had sold something the other day so I had the money and just went for it! They had this deal right now that when you subscribe for 3mos or more you get 3 books free! (cook book, fitness book, and the BL book). So I took advantage of that and signed up for a whole 12 months!!!
> 
> Here is to a new me! I hope you all are having as wonderful a week as I am!
> Thanks for being here for me!



That sounds great.  I've thought about joining but didn't want to pay for it.  I am so glad that you  like it!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday's QOTD-
> I loved the movie the bucket list and ever since watching it I have made a list of my own.  What is one thing on your list or if you dont have a list what is 1 thing you really want to do before you kick the bucket?
> 
> I have a bunch of things some simple others more complex.  If I had to pick one I would say......Take my kids to see NYC at christmas...go to the radio city christmas show, rockafella christmas tree, etc.



Lindsay, my DD and I have a holiday tradition of going to NYC during the holiday period.  We usually go to Radio City, then see the tree and ice skating either at Rockefeller Center or Bryant Park and tour the windows.  We both love it.  If you have a chance to go you won't regret it!!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Monday's QOTD-
> 
> Im all about quick weeknight meals!  Share a recipe or meal that you go to when you have 20 min or less to prepare.



If anyone has any suggestions for quick healty meals, we need them!!!




Connie96 said:


> Just a quick fly by to say:
> 
> I JUST REGISTERED FOR MY FIRST HALF-MARATHON!!!
> 
> I've been training for it and now it's official. Saturday, November 20. Seawall Half Marathon. Just under 4 weeks from now. I'm a little nervous because I just forked over $75 for registration and $105 for the hotel. Both are non-refundable



Exactly how I felt when I signed up for the Princess.  And I'm too cheap to quit now!!!!



flipflopmom said:


> Well, since it's official...  I talked to her coach, who was completely dumbfounded.  She said she's been working really, really hard, seems completely happy.  That hurt.  A lot.  I think the crux of it is that she is burned out.  Completely.  She's been doing pre-team or team since she was 4.  2 years ago, we went through a fight to get her there, made her stick out the season.  End of season, Daddy got sick.  He took her one day a week that summer, and they spent the day together.  It was easy to keep her in gym, but we let her miss during the summer if we were doing something with him.  When he died, it was her escape, she didn't/couldn't think about it there.
> 
> I think the emotional toil of last year is playing on her.  She just needs a break.  She said she doesn't feel like she knows what our house looks like, she just wants some family time.  She crawled up in my lap and asked to snuggle.  I think she felt disconnected from the family.  Maybe the gym dad dying played into it a bit, but she just wants to be with us for a while.  She's been calling me 4 or 5 times while we are at VT games, she's just going through a phase of some sort.
> 
> The coach offered for her to come 2x a week instead of 3, and it was met with an adamant NO!  So, she's dropping to the skills class.  Maybe she'll regain confidence and enthusiasm.  She says "I love gymnastics. I'll still be a gymnast.  I just won't compete."  I think she'll find the grass isn't greener, and get bored by spring.  We did discuss her coming back in the summer, and they were agreeable if she keeps up her strength.  Brad and I made a plan with her to do a "strength chart" they gave her a minimum of 3 days a week after homework,  She'll run with me at least 2x a week, and go to gym one night a week.  Hopefully all this combined will keep her fitness level up.
> 
> I feel like another death has occured.  We've been doing this so long, it's all we know.  She's so stinking good. I mean, she won All Around several times last year, and was the state beam champ.   I have so many close friends there.  Is is an answer to prayers with money/time?  Maybe.  Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> My friend got home from Houston late last night.  Sad reunion with her kids, I'm sure.  I felt so bad for her being out there alone....  Keep her in your prayers.  Tough times ahead.
> 
> Taryn



Taryn, thinking of you, your DD and your friend.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday's QOTD- If you could spend an hour with any famous person who would it be and why?



Okay, no flames here: mine would be John McCain, or Dick Winters.  See, it's not a political thing.  But after reading McCain's autobiography, and reading/watching Band of Brothers, those two men were my inspiration for the kind of officer I wanted to be while deployed.  I can't imagine the strength of character that McCain exhibited as a POW, or the leadership and wisdom that Winters used to lead his men during WWII.  Everytime I felt like I had doubts, I thought about the two of them and found the courage to keep trying.  (BTW, the song I listened to every night to get me through: "In My Daughter's Eyes" by Martina McBride).  


Okay, I've been onthis site whether reading or writing for almost THREE hours!!!  And I have to spend some time with my DH - tonight is our 19th anniversary!!!
Good night everyone.  
Jude


----------



## cclovesdis

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I dont have much time to chat tonight.  The kids need to get to bed early since we have another busy weekend plan I am trying to make sure they dont lack sleep throughout the week.  dh is in bed already...he has had a bad headache all day.  I think it is all the stress of life getting to him.  I think I will join him early tonight and just relax and watch some tv.



Have a great evening too! Hope DH is feeling better in the AM! 

*Rose*:  Glad you checked in. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## cclovesdis

*Jude*: Glad you checked in too! I'm sure you did great at the 1/2! 

Thanks for the congrats! 

Happy Anniversary! 

Also, do you cook on the weekends? We are big leftovers people. Saturday's and Sunday's dinner often is enough for one meal each during the week. It keeps the budget down too.


----------



## my3princes

My food choices today sucked.  Since Nick's appt ran into his lunch period he asked me to take him out.  We went to KFC/Taco Bell.  I LOVE the KFC bowl and ate one.  Not a wise decision pointwise, but I rarely eat out like that.  Hopefully things will be better tomorrow.  I'm really hoping to get into a routine next week since my life will be flipped upsidedown anyway I might as well make all the changes that I need to make at once.


----------



## Octoberbride03

keenercam said:


> Maureen – Please keep us updated on your results. I am keeping you in my prayers.  I really think that you will warm up very quickly once you start moving. I’d suggest a long-sleeved tee shirt for the actual race, especially if you have one that you have trained in and you know is comfortable.  You may need another layer while you are waiting around at the start, however.  We typically use old sweatshirts or buy something at the thrift store to toss before or just after the start, and the races around here collect those clothes (like Disney does) for the local shelters.



Sat: is going to be a very busy day, but i will post as soon as I am able to.  In the afternoon Onslow's vet is having her annual open house, so he gets to go to a party and have his pic taken if we can keep him still  So its 10k in the morning and pet party in the afternoon.  At night I think I'll just collapse

Thanks for the clothes advice.  That's very helpful.  I know some of you have told me I know what I comfy in for training, which is true. BUT up until a couple of weeks ago it was fairly hot on a consistent basis. We are only now starting to see 50s-60s around here and so far its mostly been at night after we're in.  

I know my race has this thing called a "dry bag"  Apparently 1 of the sponsers is a local dry cleaner so they will pick up the clothes tossed on the side and clean them for us and we can pick them at the beach during the after-party/awards presentation.  Does that sound right?  

I gotta go find that email again.

ETA: Found it.  The dry bag is for me to leave clean dry clothes that will be waiting for me after the race in a van. Not to have clothes cleaned while I race 

As for waiting for the results, its fortunate that I am very busy this week as I don't expect to hear anything before Mon. at the earliest.  Thanks everybody for all your prayers and wishes.  They help.

Oh on breakfast, my usual workday breakfast is a bowl of Kashi Cinnamon harvest cereal.  I love it but its very high fiber.  I'm not sure that's the right thing to have because I don't want to stop in the middle of the race
So any ideas are helpful.  Doesn't have to be big because there will be LOTS of food at the finish line they say.   I pick up my race packet on Fri. night and there is an expo too so that will be fun.


----------



## Connie96

*CC *- LOL about the pasta. I've had pasta several times this week, but typically I stick to once per week or less and I usually time it so that it's the night before a long run. And, of course, it's all in the portion size.

*Cupcaker *- Were you asking where to find a measuring tape or where to find the WIN details? Check out this post to see the details of the WIN challenge. Let me know if you have any questions. If you don't have an appropriate measuring tape, check out a craft store, fabric department. The tape I use came in a little sewing kit that someone gave me *many* years ago.

*Cam *- I still say that you are such a sweet mom to do the cupcakes while trying to shed a few pounds. You're a trooper!

*Deb *- Glad Nick's appt went well. Good luck sorting it out.

*Lindsay *- Sounds like a nice evening. I should go to bed about now. But... I'm doing this instead. 

*Rose *- Good to hear from you. I'm glad to know you're still around as I know I will have questions for you (and the other half-marathoners) as my race gets closer.  And, "not having the focus to reply"... that is EXACTLY how I was feeling earlier in this challenge. I hope you're able to regain your focus real soon. 

*Jude *- Glad you're back! Girl, don't harrass yourself about walking a bit of your half! When I do mine, I will be doing the whole thing in intervals. Run 4 minutes, walk 1 minute until I'm done and I'm excited to see what my total time will be. Come on... brag! What was your time? And... Dick Winters!? OMG! I *LOVE* Band of Brothers! I have the DVDs and I can practically recite the entire series from watching it so many times. What a great idea!

*Maureen *- You said you were walking the 10K, right? if you were running, I might have better info for you. For walking, I guess it just depends on how warm you feel after you get moving. When I mentioned the comfort of your training clothes, I was mostly refering to what chafes and what doesn't - at the 10K distance I started having issues with that. I don't know anything about dropping layers along the race route. I'd most likely just wear a jacket and tie it around my waist just like I would do while training. 


Okay... my recap for today.

Breakfast - oatmeal, 1/2 apple, yogurt
Morning Break - walk
Lunch - McAlister's Deli - 1/2 Turkey Florentine sandwich, steamed veggies
Snack - banana and 1 1/2 tbls peanut butter
Dinner - turkey breast cutlet, baked sweet potato w/ 1/2 string cheese, fresh veggies
Workout - run 5.6 miles

Today was tough. I was tired all day so I was feeling hungry all day. I kept contemplating different snacks but, I didn't have any decent options, so I just toughed it out. That doesn't always work, but at least I got thru today. 

I'm off to bed, folks! Hope all is well with you and yours tonight.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Connie:  OK. I got it now.  I'm getting to be where my brain is just halfway around the world from me and I swear i just had a vacation 

The chafing I have covered.  Not worried about that on Sat.  Just wish my thermostat ran like my Dh's.  He's real space heater he is

Think I'm off to bed myself.  Getting sleepy here. get to sleep in tomorrow


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  3
 (congrats Princessbride6205 & 50sjayne & Rose&Mike!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------49!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 6
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 7
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 3
Excused------------------------- 4
weigh ins----------------------- 32
gains---------------------------- 8
maintains------------------------ 5
losses-------------------------- 18
new or returning members -------- 1


*Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 7!*
This weeks group loss = 21.9 pounds!  
Average percentage of weight lost 0.45 % 
Total group weight loss so far 266 pounds!  
We passed 250lb!   
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
(32+3+4)/ 67 = 58%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST *!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 7 Superstars!!* 
#10- 0.54% - mommyof2Pirates 
#9- 0.69% - keenercam 
#8- 0.87% - tggrrstarr 
#7- 0.92% - MickeyMagic  
#6- 0.99% - CrystalS 
#5- 1.16% - disneymom2one 
#4- 1.22% - KristiMc 
#3- 2.33% - Cupcaker 
#2- 2.61% - Worfiedoodles
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 7 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 3.37% - Connie96  

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * Connie96 *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 7 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 47% complete. 
boltfan	20.0
carmiedog	6.2
corinnak	23.1
crabbygal902	0.0
Cupcaker	63.7
disneymom2one	87.3
Dreamer24	11.3
dvccruiser76	59.1
flipflopmom	33.3
goldcupmom	27.1
jbm02	50.0
JOANNEL	35.0
keenercam	25.6
liesel	36.7
lisah0711	40.0
lovedvc	12.0
MacG	17.5
MickeyMagic	46.4
mikamah	20.0
mommyof2Pirates	16.0
momof2gr8kids	22.0
my3princes	11.8
NC_Tink	21.9
pinkle	12.5
SettingSail	60.0
tggrrstarr	36.6
tigger813	43.4
tiki23	2.2
Worfiedoodles	48.0


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning,

Today looks to be a good day. It is raining so the  can hang out in the laundry room today DIRTY! 

My plan for the day is:
breakfast and some little tasks until 9 AM
9-shower
10-11 study
11-12 more vocab 
12 lunch
1-2 study more
2-2:30 relax
maybe tutor

Have a great day everyone! 

CC



my3princes said:


> My food choices today sucked.  Since Nick's appt ran into his lunch period he asked me to take him out.  We went to KFC/Taco Bell.  I LOVE the KFC bowl and ate one.  Not a wise decision pointwise, but I rarely eat out like that.  Hopefully things will be better tomorrow.  I'm really hoping to get into a routine next week since my life will be flipped upsidedown anyway I might as well make all the changes that I need to make at once.



 I have a feeling today is going to be a great day. 



Octoberbride03 said:


> Sat: is going to be a very busy day, but i will post as soon as I am able to.  In the afternoon Onslow's vet is having her annual open house, so he gets to go to a party and have his pic taken if we can keep him still  So its 10k in the morning and pet party in the afternoon.  At night I think I'll just collapse



What a busy day you have!  for your 10K! I guess "Every dog has his day." 



Connie96 said:


> Today was tough. I was tired all day so I was feeling hungry all day. I kept contemplating different snacks but, I didn't have any decent options, so I just toughed it out. That doesn't always work, but at least I got thru today.



I think you did really well.  Sounds like you considered your options and made the best choice!  Hope you got some sleep last night. 



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 7 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.54% - mommyof2Pirates
> #9- 0.69% - keenercam
> #8- 0.87% - tggrrstarr
> #7- 0.92% - MickeyMagic
> #6- 0.99% - CrystalS
> #5- 1.16% - disneymom2one
> #4- 1.22% - KristiMc
> #3- 2.33% - Cupcaker
> #2- 2.61% - Worfiedoodles
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.37% - Connie96 [/SIZE




*Congrats to the Top 10 and especially Connie!*


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> I've been reading, just haven't had the focus to reply. Does that make sense? Still a little bit of drama going on here and I had major stomach issues after my run on Saturday. Not fun when your stress reliever is stressful.



Glad to know your ok rose.  for the stomach issues.  I know sometimes I just dont have the energy or motivation to reply either.  I hope things get better for you soon.



jbm02 said:


> Oh, boy.  I have been gone almost 2 weeks from the boards.



Dont feel ashamed.  Glad your back now.  Great job on the race it sounded great.  Dont beat yourself up at least you did it.  I know the feeling though I beat myself up after every race/run too.  Its just the competitive nature.  

What age would you say is good to take the boys to NYC.  Ryan will be 6 soon and nick is 3 1/2.  I really wanted to go this year but money is tight and would really not leave much for xmas shopping.  I was also thinking I should wait for another year or two until they can appreciate it a little more.  What are did you start going with DD?

I hope you had a nice evening with DH....Happy Anniversary!



my3princes said:


> My food choices today sucked.  Since Nick's appt ran into his lunch period he asked me to take him out.  We went to KFC/Taco Bell.  I LOVE the KFC bowl and ate one.  Not a wise decision pointwise, but I rarely eat out like that.  Hopefully things will be better tomorrow.  I'm really hoping to get into a routine next week since my life will be flipped upsidedown anyway I might as well make all the changes that I need to make at once.



Put yesterday behind you and start a new day today.  Good luck with your transition into your new routine next week.



Octoberbride03 said:


> I know my race has this thing called a "dry bag"  Apparently 1 of the sponsers is a local dry cleaner so they will pick up the clothes tossed on the side and clean them for us and we can pick them at the beach during the after-party/awards presentation.  Does that sound right?
> 
> I gotta go find that email again.
> 
> ETA: Found it.  The dry bag is for me to leave clean dry clothes that will be waiting for me after the race in a van. Not to have clothes cleaned while I race



 I was wondering how they dry cleaned things that fast.  It sounds like you have a fun weekend planned.  Good luck preparing for your race.  I am sure you will do great.



Connie96 said:


> [Okay... my recap for today.
> 
> Breakfast - oatmeal, 1/2 apple, yogurt
> Morning Break - walk
> Lunch - McAlister's Deli - 1/2 Turkey Florentine sandwich, steamed veggies
> Snack - banana and 1 1/2 tbls peanut butter
> Dinner - turkey breast cutlet, baked sweet potato w/ 1/2 string cheese, fresh veggies
> Workout - run 5.6 miles
> 
> Today was tough. I was tired all day so I was feeling hungry all day. I kept contemplating different snacks but, I didn't have any decent options, so I just toughed it out. That doesn't always work, but at least I got thru today.



Sounds like another great day.  Good job not feeding into your fatigue



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 7 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.54% - mommyof2Pirates
> #9- 0.69% - keenercam
> #8- 0.87% - tggrrstarr
> #7- 0.92% - MickeyMagic
> #6- 0.99% - CrystalS
> #5- 1.16% - disneymom2one
> #4- 1.22% - KristiMc
> #3- 2.33% - Cupcaker
> #2- 2.61% - Worfiedoodles
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.37% - Connie96



Great job and congrats to all of this weeks losers.

A special big horray for Connie!!!!  You are awesome!!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Wed. QOTD- What is one "material" thing you could not live without?  We all know we could not live without our families, significant others, friends, and of course each other.

I could not live without my computer.  Thats sad but true!!!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

cclovesdis said:


> We've seen some amazing National Parks. The Painted Desert and the Petrified Forest come to mind as does the Grand Canyon and Yosemite. We could have spent weeks at Yellowstone. It's actually so large that we stayed at two different hotels on park grounds so that we could more easily see as much of it as possible.



My husband is really into nature and hiking, so we've seen some great parks. I was really awestruck by seeing Mt. Rushmore when we went. My favorite park is probably Yosemite. It was really beautiful. I also enjoyed Muir Woods near San Francisco. My husband's favorite is probably Glacier Park, but the weather was less than great, so I didn't enjoy it as much. The Grand Canyon was also really nice. Sounds like a great idea for a trip to me, we are actually considering that when my son gets older. 



Cupcaker said:


> I am officially done with a class!  I turned in my final project and finished writing my final exam.  One class left, it ends in December.  I just need to focus on my research that Im presenting in two and a half weeks.



Yay, and it'll all be done before the holidays so you can enjoy yourself and get some good R&R in 



keenercam said:


> My Disney brides get together was so much fun!
> While I was planning our vow renewal I had a planning journal on the DIS boards and got to be friends with a bunch of other DISers planning Disney weddings, honeymoons or vow renewals.  We werent permitted to discuss real life on that section of the DIS  only Disney weddings or honeymoons  so a bunch of us became internet friends off the DIS and have remained friends for a few years.  We plan get-togethers whenever possible. This weekend, a bunch of us from as far north as outside Boston and as far south as Baltimore met in NJ for dinner, and several of us got a large suite at a hotel near the restaurant and spent the night.  Everyone is so sweet and wonderful and it is SOOO awesome to keep up with their lives after weddings or VRs, to hear about pregnancies, new babies being born, buying houses, etc.



Cam, that sounds like it was a lot of fun 



Connie96 said:


> Just a quick fly by to say:
> 
> I JUST REGISTERED FOR MY FIRST HALF-MARATHON!!!



Good job, I know you'll do great 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My dh's nana is still in the hospital but doing better.  They did check her for a UTI and said she did not have one but it could be that she had been on antibiotics for 2 days prior to testing so it was still a possibility.  She seemed ok yesterday and today so hopefully that was it.  Thank you all for your wonderful thoughts and prayers.



Glad to hear that nana is doing better


----------



## dvccruiser76

LuvBaloo said:


> Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.37% - Connie96



Yay Connie keep up the great work 



LuvBaloo said:


> disneymom2one	87.3



Great job, you're leading the pack and almost to your goal


----------



## pjlla

Happy Wednesday morning friends!  

I am just taking a moment to hop on and say HI!  I am really missing all the chatter, but I've been working and busy straight out lately.  Plus a bad number on the scale Friday has put me into a total tailspin.  I actually stood at the bathroom sink and cried while I brushed my teeth Friday morning.  My frustration with this is just beyond belief.  

In an attempt to keep from saying "I QUIT!" I did some self-analysis Friday morning, after I had some time to think..... here are the stages that I went through very quickly that morning.....

Disbelief
Frustration
Anger/tears
Feeling like an utter failure
More disbelief (stepped on the scale again)
Thinking about options (need help?? Hire trainer?? Hire nutritionist??)
My own fault... no one to blame, not running (enough).

Can I.... eat less? eat differently?  exercise more?  exercise differently?  

What would help???  Rejoin WW and attend meetings?  Buy a BodyBugg??  Find a RD or Nutritionist to work with?  

Honestly..... I am NOT quitting, but I do feel like I am going under for the last time.  If I can't even take off these last 5-ish pounds, how am I going to maintain forever??!!  I had a good week last week... I ate well, including measuring/weighing my portions (although admittedly I didn't exercise enough).... and I was up about one pound!!!    I was really expecting a loss... but even maintaining would have been acceptable.  But the gain absolutely hit me in the solar plexus HARD!  It was truly a shock.  And that was my second (or maybe third??) gain in a row!!  This hasn't happened to me in FOREVER!!

I need to regroup.... I need something NEW to focus on, because what I've been doing isn't working for now.  I need to fall back and do some thinking and analyzing.  I am NOT quitting.... but I definitely need to find a new plan.  

I promise I'll be around, but honestly, I've been very busy with work and the kids and such.  Plus I am feeling like I have nothing positive to contribute here for now.  I'll try to catch up with the QOTD and continue to read and reply when I have time.  

I hope that all is well with everyone... I hope everyone is healthy!  I'll try to catch up tomorrow...............P


----------



## tigger813

UGH! I just can't win!!!! Now I've come down with a bladder infection! Luckily they will call in a prescription for me so I don't have to go in! Waiting to hear it's been called in! I've been in the bathroom every 2 minutes! It's so frustrating! I'm drinking cranberry juice that has lots of calories and I'm not happy about that! I had to leave the book fair early as I kept having to run to the bathroom!

It looks like I'll have to just order food with DD2 and take her to the store tomorrow. We will play games on her DSi this afternoon! She was so excited to get it this morning! I almost had to take it away from her so she would get ready for school.

Gotta run again!


----------



## keenercam

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I dont have much time to chat tonight.  The kids need to get to bed early since we have another busy weekend plan I am trying to make sure they dont lack sleep throughout the week.  dh is in bed already...he has had a bad headache all day.  I think it is all the stress of life getting to him.  I think I will join him early tonight and just relax and watch some tv.



*Lindsay*  I hope DH is feeling better today. Oh, and happy day! When you said you found honeycrisp apples I decided to look for them and found some in our store last night.  They were ridiculously expensive at $2.28/pound but so worth it.  Now I can use all the other apples Ive been hoarding to make some butternut squash/apple/onion soup because I have delicious honeycrisps to eat as snacks.  Thank you for reminding me.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I've been reading, just haven't had the focus to reply. Does that make sense? Still a little bit of drama going on here and I had major stomach issues after my run on Saturday. Not fun when your stress reliever is stressful.
> Hope everyone is well. We've been eating at home, so that's good. I might even get to lower my maintain a pound this week. I have been struggling with the exercise. I actually skipped a day last week, and one day only did a 12 minute stroll on the treadmill. I am having trouble keeping my head in the game.



*Rose*  Im sorry you are still having stomach issues.  Im sure youve tried a lot of different things but if you use powerade/Gatorade type drinks, may I suggest that you dont use that on your next run?  Also, if you are eating anything high fiber in the 24 hours before your LRs, you might want to change that up a bit, too.  I remember reading some articles on stomach issues/runners trots (ICK!) a few years ago and was astonished to hear that even the most experienced & accomplished marathoners have had to make adjustments to their pre-race and race nutrition regimens to deal with these types of issues.  



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks!  My day pretty much consisted of those 21 mind-boggling vocabulary words.  As a teacher, I cannot figure out why these words are so critical.  SATs? Perhaps if the goal is a perfect score?


*CC*-- Your neighbor is so lucky to have you nearby and that you are so conscientious.  I wish wed had someone like you in our lives when DD22 was studying for the SATs.  Sounds like you actually care enough to learn the material before you try to teach it.   You must be an awesome teacher.  




jbm02 said:


> I finished my first half marathon on 10.10.10 (cool number, hunh??)  . . .  I have kind of ambivalent feelings about the race.  I know in my heart that I should be so happy and proud of myself that I finished - and believe me, I am...but that darn competitive voice in my ear keeps whispering "If you hadn't walked for a few minutes you could probably have done it faster...better...stronger..."  AARGH!!!  I' am working on being happy about my own achievements but it is hard...


*Jude* Congratulations on your first half-marathon!!  No matter how you did, remember that it was your first and it was a personal best.  Now, you have a baseline time.  Your goal the next time will be to shave a bit off that.  You will LOVE seeing the improvements in your time. I promise.  Just bask in the glory of being a half marathon finisher right now.  You deserve to be proud of yourself.  Oh, and congratulations on your anniversary!!



my3princes said:


> My food choices today sucked.  Since Nick's appt ran into his lunch period he asked me to take him out.  We went to KFC/Taco Bell.  I LOVE the KFC bowl and ate one.  Not a wise decision pointwise, but I rarely eat out like that.  Hopefully things will be better tomorrow.  I'm really hoping to get into a routine next week since my life will be flipped upsidedown anyway I might as well make all the changes that I need to make at once.


*Deb*, just remember that the very next bite is an opportunity to do it right.  Yesterday is history.  You will do great today.  I can't wait to hear how it goes.  Oh, and I read somewhere that in any given week, a meal is less than 5% of our food for that week.  So, even if we totally screw up a meal, we have lots and lots of other meals to eat better.  




Octoberbride03 said:


> ETA: Found it.  The dry bag is for me to leave clean dry clothes that will be waiting for me after the race in a van. Not to have clothes cleaned while I race


*Maureen*  I had to laugh at your initial take on the dry bag; it actually made sense to me.    They may actually collect those clothes you discard, but you probably wouldnt be able to get them back. I have heard of runners hiding a jacket or sweatshirt and going back post-race to pick them up, but you might not find what youve discarded.  

As for your dry bag, here is what I put in mine  a dry shirt or sweatshirt (I am always cold post-race), a bottle of water (I cant drink Dasani); dry socks; and crocs or other shoes .  I hope that helps.  

As for pre-race food, lately before my longer training sessions, I have been eating a bowl of oatmeal.  At the Disney races, my tradition is a bagel with crunchy peanut butter. For some reason, the combination of carbs and protein keeps me satisfied for a long time and my stomach doesnt get upset by it.  I hope that all helps.



Connie96 said:


> Okay... my recap for today.
> Breakfast - oatmeal, 1/2 apple, yogurt
> Morning Break - walk
> Lunch - McAlister's Deli - 1/2 Turkey Florentine sandwich, steamed veggies
> Snack - banana and 1 1/2 tbls peanut butter
> Dinner - turkey breast cutlet, baked sweet potato w/ 1/2 string cheese, fresh veggies
> Workout - run 5.6 miles
> Today was tough. I was tired all day so I was feeling hungry all day. I kept contemplating different snacks but, I didn't have any decent options, so I just toughed it out. That doesn't always work, but at least I got thru today.


And that, my friend, is what a biggest loser winners day looks like!  You are just amazing, *Connie.*  What a wonderfully disciplined day you had.  AND you ran 5.6 miles?  I would have used that as an excuse to eat anything I wanted especially if I were feeling hungry.  Congratulations on being in control.  And major, major kudos for being the biggest loser this week.  

*Shannon*  Thank you again for tracking all of this.  You are wonderful, especially when we know that your life is a bit hectic right now.  I was so excited to see that I was in the top ten this week.  Even though I am only ~25% toward my BL challenge goal, I am learning to be content with progress, not perfection.  Too often, it is easy for me to fall off the wagon and then to let it run me over and drag me along.  I am feeling like this is going okay, even if not fast.  And its really just so much fun to see everyone here showing up.  

*P * It is so good to see you here.  You poor thing.  I got all choked up reading about how upset you were after you stepped on the scale.  I wish I had some words of wisdom, but will you accept empathy instead?  Please remember that the scale is not the only measure of success.  Especially when you have lost so much and are so close to what you think your ultimate goal is, your body just ISNT going to give up the pounds that easily.  You have to acknowledge how much healthier you are just by being conscientious about this effort.  That does count for something, Pamela. It counts for a whole lot.  And even small gains for a few weeks will not take away all you have accomplished.  There are a lot of platitudes that we all hear along this journey, but they seem so trite sometimes when we are the person on the receiving end.  All I can say is that we all understand.  Just keep showing up.  Ill repeat what I read last week on the weight watchers board  we all see the number we deserve on the scale, sometimes just not right away.  Just keep keepin on, P.  And keep posting here. You have a LOT to contribute. You are a success story.  Share it. Renew your familiarity with it.  Pat yourself on the back for being here and for coming this far.  We LOVE to hear about it.  It isnt always about where we are and where we are going.  Many of us need to know where you have been and how you got here.  

As for me, tomorrow is my weigh in day for WW and I am really hoping to cross into a new "decade" which will also put me at a number I've been trying to get back to for well over a year.  It shouldn't be so hard to do it, but for some reason, it is.  I think part of it is that I just haven't been willing to make the sacrifices it would take to make progress quickly. The reality is that when I have been really strict with my food and have moved heaven and earth to find time for the gym, I wasn't able to sustain that lower number once I reached it because I couldn't sustain the lifestyle it took to get there.  

At least doing it the way I am doing it is relatively easy.  I'm not living on salads and carrots.  I'm eating normal foods in smaller portions.  And if that means that the losses are slower, I have to be okay with that.  Probably the biggest change is that we aren't eating out as much (like Rose) and that means that I have more control over most of my meals.  There have been times where we ate out several times during a week just because I didn't feel like cooking.  Right now, Howard has been trying to lose weight (especially with the Marine Corps Marathon being this Sunday), so he is more amenable to eating at home, too.  I just want us to continue to be this disciplined so that we can go into the holiday season with a healthy lifestyle as the norm and not something that we are striving for in the middle of the chaos of the holidays.

I was really excited to be one of the top 10 losers last week.  I am hoping I'll end up there again this week, but I can't control the scale. All I can control is what I am doing and how I react to whatever the scale has to say on any given day at that moment when I weigh in.


----------



## SettinSail

Congrats to all the Biggest Losers this week!  And Connie, way to go

I am very jealous, I could never lose that much weight in one week.

I have to be content with slow and steady.

I can feel that my body is adjusting to this new weight and nothing is going to drop.  In the past I would have quit.  I would have quit way before now. 
But because I have stuck with it awhile, I know that eventually it will start back up again.  On average, I only lose about 2 pounds a month.  But, in 7 weeks on this challenge, I've lost 9 pounds
So I'm due for a little slow period I guess.
I'm going to stick with it.  (sometimes I don't know if I'm talking to others on this Board or talking to myself)

Having a great day today and hope you are too.  Yoga class was great, the postures are getting easier as I slim down and get stronger.  A friend brought me a can of Pam spray that she was able to get because she has military access.  We don't have Pam in the German grocery stores.  It was a rare treat.  But I actually already have a can of it so I gave it to my friend who was very excited.  She is a big baker.  I'm not.  My yoga friend is going to bring me some chocolate chips next week, we don't have them in the German grocery stores either.  Perhaps I should not have asked for those !!!

I watched the BL on tape today and went for a 25 minute bike ride aftewards.
It just about killed me!  There are 3 killer hills.  I think my tires may need some air.
It takes me 70 minutes to walk that route but only 25 to bike it.

Thanks for the kind words and advice for my son.  I did not mean to steer the conversation away from the original poster with the 7th grade daughter but I do appreciate all the different advice.
CC: His textbook is NOT available online but good thought!
We actually do not allow him any computer time on school nights.

Cam: Yes, you are correct, the school we are at now is not as challenging as the one we were in back home.  They do not differentiate the students into differing abilites until the 9th grade.  They have to teach until all students know the material.  I have heard it does get quite challenging in 9th grade though so we will see.

I actually think the teacher that called our house yesterday was over reacting a bit.  I found out he called parents of 8 different boys and I believe from what I have seen that they need to single out 2 of those boys who are repeat trouble makers and focus on them.  We have never had any bad behavior reports before now in any grade so I'm not going to worry TOO much about that.  Of course we did talk with him and warn him and he has already gone back to that teacher and apologized for the incident.  He did that on his own and I was quite impressed with that.

Today, I noticed he had 20 Euros in his wallet and I asked him where it came from.  He said that a boy borrowed 2 Euros from him a few weeks ago and he charged him interest  I'm going to have to think about that, not sure what to say.  I wonder how on earth he got this kid to fork over 20 Euros !!??

Well, enough teenage drama.....hope everyone has a great day and much success throughout the remainder of the week.  I have my monthly "Stitch and B*tch" club Thursday night but I will have to be careful not to have a gain Friday morning.  Luckily, I already know the menu because we email each other to see what we need.  I'm going to eat dinner at home and have one drink at S&B and ONE item from the menu.  Either mini pizza or slice of cake, whichever looks better!

Shawn


----------



## brinalyn530

Just a quick hello to let you guys know I'm still here. I've been reading each day, but like Rose, just haven't had the focus or energy to craft a reply. I've just had a lot of little things frustrating me lately, I hope I'll have less to worry about soon and can get back to posting and replying regularly. 

I'm just getting over a head cold that was driving me nuts for almost 2 weeks. My nose was Rudolph red and so sore from having to blow it every five seconds! I've only ran twice in the last two weeks because I just felt like crap, which is really making me nervous because my 10k is this Sunday. I feel very unprepared. 

I need new shoes and/or inserts - the side of my left foot has been hurting after my runs and when I wear my running shoes during the day (I wear them to work on running days so I don't have to carry stinky shoes around with me all day). I'm worried about getting a new pair so close before the race, but I'm also worried about my foot hurting after the race and setting my trainer workouts back  . I guess I'll just wait until after the race and let the trainer know if it hurts too bad - maybe another upper body day or two until it feels better. Upper body days kill me though, I'm sore for days afterwards.

My trainer gave me a new eating plan - 2000 calories a day, front loading carbs, 250g of carbs + 150g of protein + 44g of fat per day, eating every three hours. It is surprisingly very difficult to eat 2000 calories of GOOD food every day, especially since I've been eating between 1300 and 1700 calories a day for well over a year now. The tracking/journaling is very time consuming and I feel like all I think about all day now is food - when do I have to eat next, don't forget to write down the nutrient stuff before you get rid of the package, writing down everything from the time I wake up until I go to sleep at night - it's pretty draining. Not to mention I'm so full all day that I haven't been drinking as much water as I need, which means 1 more thing keep track of and stuff into my body. He told me that I may see a slight gain the first week or two but to bear with him because he really thinks this is why I'm stalled (not enough calories for my activity level and nowhere near enough carbs). Well, I was actually down about 2 pounds this week, so maybe he's on to something  . I forgot to send my weigh in to Shannon though, so I didn't even get to count it!

Because of DS's baseball schedule I have to leave work early twice a week, Monday and Wednesday, which is really fine with everybody. One of the guys here in the office has had to be off every Wednesday in October to care for his baby twins because they can't go to daycare yet but his wife had to go back to work, which is also fine with everyone. Except, that means that every Wednesday I have to cover the drop offs between 3 and 5 - and I have to leave no later than 4:45 to get DS to his game  . Every week so far someone has come in at 4:30, I've had to run around like a chicken with it's head cut off to get them done and out so I could leave on time. Just more stress I don't need but can't do anything about. Luckily today is the last day I 'll have to worry about that.

The guy who used to clean my old house is coming by on Saturday afternoon (if DS doesn't have a playoff game - which I won't know until probably Friday night, really, can't these baseball men plan anything in advance  ) to tell me how much he's going to charge me to clean the new house. This is causing me stress for a couple of reasons, I'm concerned about how much he's going to charge me firstly since it's so close to Christmas and secondly I really need to clean some things (like the toilets and the stove top - if you ever need a new stove, don't buy a black one, it's a pain to keep looking clean) and finish the two loads of laundry that are currently sitting in my upstairs hallway because I didn't get to finish the laundry this weekend before he comes.

And of course Christmas is coming which means the annual worry over spending has already started. The only credit card I have is a small limit card from Best Buy (and only because my brother works there) so I have to carefully plan out when to buy which gifts between now and Christmas. Luckily, lay away seems to be making a come back!

Anyways, that's what's been up with me. After next week, DS's baseball season will be over, I can set up a regular schedule with the trainer, the race will be behind me, I'll have (hopefully) had a chance to make the plans for Christmas shopping and my housecleaning situation should be resolved for at least a few weeks so I should be in a a much calmer and happier place  !

Have a great OP day everyone!

Bree


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

My plan for today has pretty much went down the drain. I had a meltdown while studying and completely gave up. Now, I'm all stressed out and I can't stop eating. The goal for the next few minutes is to use my sister's advice: Breathe. 

That and reply, of course! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wed. QOTD- What is one "material" thing you could not live without?  We all know we could not live without our families, significant others, friends, and of course each other.



I'd have to say my computer too. That, and my cell phone. I don't need that because I need to be on the phone throughout the day (I don't even have service inside my house), but I do feel so much safer having it.



dvccruiser76 said:


> My husband is really into nature and hiking, so we've seen some great parks. I was really awestruck by seeing Mt. Rushmore when we went. My favorite park is probably Yosemite. It was really beautiful. I also enjoyed Muir Woods near San Francisco. My husband's favorite is probably Glacier Park, but the weather was less than great, so I didn't enjoy it as much. The Grand Canyon was also really nice. Sounds like a great idea for a trip to me, we are actually considering that when my son gets older.



Mt. Rushmore was great! We loved that trip too!  I had no idea there was a place to visit near San Fran. We went there years ago and did drive out to Yosemite, but Muir Woods would have been great too! 

FWIW, I was almost 17 and my sister was 15 when we went to the Grand Canyon. Flying has grown on my mom and she was finally ready to tackle the long flight to Las Vegas from wherever we changed planes. She also prefers direct flights. 

*Pamela*:  You are an amazing inspiration to me and I'm sure so many others here. Cam's response is beautifully written. I hope you find it helpful. 

One idea for you. Have you tried using "SETPOINTS?" It's supposed to be for restaurants, but I use it at home too and find using them highly successful. 

*Tracey*:  Hope you get the antibiotic soon.

Happy Birthday to your DD2!



keenercam said:


> *CC*-- Your neighbor is so lucky to have you nearby and that you are so conscientious.  I wish we’d had someone like you in our lives when DD22 was studying for the SATs.  Sounds like you actually care enough to learn the material before you try to teach it.   You must be an awesome teacher.
> 
> *Thank you! I was quite touched when she asked me to tutor her.*
> 
> At least doing it the way I am doing it is relatively easy.  I'm not living on salads and carrots.  I'm eating normal foods in smaller portions.  And if that means that the losses are slower, I have to be okay with that.  Probably the biggest change is that we aren't eating out as much (like Rose) and that means that I have more control over most of my meals.



 You are doing it the healthy way! I don't understand how dropping 16 pounds in a week is healthy even at 350+ pounds and being male-aka BL style. 

 for weigh-in tomorrow!

 for making the Top 10! I knew you'd make the list again! 



SettinSail said:


> I am very jealous, I could never lose that much weight in one week.
> 
> I have to be content with slow and steady.



Slow and steady is good for sure!  That being said, I would not be surprised to see you make the Top 10! Also, remember that this is a journey and small percentages add up to big overall losses! And, that's big! 

*Bree*:  I'm interested in your new eating plan. I definitely sounds like a huge change for you. I'm sorry it's taking so much of your time. I know for me, after a while, I started remembering points for things and can now hold all the needed numbers in my head so I'm no longer checking 3+ times before I have everything recorded. I hope things gets better quickly. 

 on 2 pounds!


----------



## 50sjayne

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wed. QOTD- What is one "material" thing you could not live without?  We all know we could not live without our families, significant others, friends, and of course each other.
> 
> I could not live without my computer.  Thats sad but true!!!!



I second the computer.



pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday morning friends!
> 
> I am just taking a moment to hop on and say HI!  I am really missing all the chatter, but I've been working and busy straight out lately.  Plus a bad number on the scale Friday has put me into a total tailspin.  I actually stood at the bathroom sink and cried while I brushed my teeth Friday morning.  My frustration with this is just beyond belief.
> 
> In an attempt to keep from saying "I QUIT!" I did some self-analysis Friday morning, after I had some time to think..... here are the stages that I went through very quickly that morning.....
> 
> Disbelief
> Frustration
> Anger/tears
> Feeling like an utter failure
> More disbelief (stepped on the scale again)
> Thinking about options (need help?? Hire trainer?? Hire nutritionist??)
> My own fault... no one to blame, not running (enough).
> 
> Can I.... eat less? eat differently?  exercise more?  exercise differently?
> 
> What would help???  Rejoin WW and attend meetings?  Buy a BodyBugg??  Find a RD or Nutritionist to work with?
> 
> Honestly..... I am NOT quitting, but I do feel like I am going under for the last time.  If I can't even take off these last 5-ish pounds, how am I going to maintain forever??!!  I had a good week last week... I ate well, including measuring/weighing my portions (although admittedly I didn't exercise enough).... and I was up about one pound!!!    I was really expecting a loss... but even maintaining would have been acceptable.  But the gain absolutely hit me in the solar plexus HARD!  It was truly a shock.  And that was my second (or maybe third??) gain in a row!!  This hasn't happened to me in FOREVER!!
> 
> I need to regroup.... I need something NEW to focus on, because what I've been doing isn't working for now.  I need to fall back and do some thinking and analyzing.  I am NOT quitting.... but I definitely need to find a new plan.
> 
> I promise I'll be around, but honestly, I've been very busy with work and the kids and such.  Plus I am feeling like I have nothing positive to contribute here for now.  I'll try to catch up with the QOTD and continue to read and reply when I have time.
> 
> I hope that all is well with everyone... I hope everyone is healthy!  I'll try to catch up tomorrow...............P



You've done really well-- this is nothing. There's probably some water retention involved and I question your scale....
I know the feeling though-- it's scary to see the scale creep up-- even just a little because 'they' are always saying anyone who loses weight will gain it back. But we are different in the fact that A: we have support. B. We didn't lose the weight on some rididculous diet--we lost it by changing our habits. There_ are_ people who keep it off and we will be a part of those statistics. I always find it helps to wear a pair of pants that are a little tight when I've gained a little as a constant reminder lol. And more exercise-- helps with your stress level too.

Cupcaker:


> BF took me shopping yesterday  I got a new pair of shoes, a pair of pants, a dress, and a cardigan. This inspired me to come home and clean out my closet for the second time during this weight loss journey. It was hard in the sense that I was scared to get rid of my clothes. Kind of like I was letting go of my crutch. What if I will need them again? I talked it over with my BF. He promised me that if I ever tell him I have to buy new clothes because my clothes are too small, he will get on me to help me lose weight instead of going down that slippery road of gaining weight again. I am still suffering from body distortion. I am still thinking and feeling like Im 25 pounds heavier. Maybe I need to take some pictures of myself so I can see the proof. Dont get me wrong, I am very happy with what I am seeing on the scale. Im just 2 pounds away from the 120s!!!! Im just scared my thinking will take me back to where I started.



This—is a good boyfriend.

JBM02:



> Okay, no flames here: mine would be John McCain, or Dick Winters. See, it's not a political thing. But after reading McCain's autobiography, and reading/watching Band of Brothers, those two men were my inspiration for the kind of officer I wanted to be while deployed. I can't imagine the strength of character that McCain exhibited as a POW, or the leadership and wisdom that Winters used to lead his men during WWII. Everytime I felt like I had doubts, I thought about the two of them and found the courage to keep trying. (BTW, the song I listened to every night to get me through: "In My Daughter's Eyes" by Martina McBride).




I didn’t vote for him, his healthcare scared me. If it hadn't been for that--and Palin--. But I adore him

I've decided that-- I _will_ spend an hour with Dr. Dyer today-- reading up on stuff that relates...;-)


----------



## Connie96

LuvBaloo said:


> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  3
> (congrats Princessbride6205 & 50sjayne & Rose&Mike!)
> 
> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 7 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.54% - mommyof2Pirates
> #9- 0.69% - keenercam
> #8- 0.87% - tggrrstarr
> #7- 0.92% - MickeyMagic
> #6- 0.99% - CrystalS
> #5- 1.16% - disneymom2one
> #4- 1.22% - KristiMc
> #3- 2.33% - Cupcaker
> #2- 2.61% - Worfiedoodles
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.37% - Connie96



First of all... *Shannon *- Thanks for keeping up with all of us. I really don't know how you do it with all the house/move/new job stuff going on.  BTW, how is everything going?

And for *everyone *on the list... just look as us kickin' it this week!!!  Congrats to everyone who is still losing, maintaining or maybe just hanging in there. You guys make my success possible and I just plain  you for it!

*CC *- I think my favorite part of your plan is "lunch" and "relax". 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wed. QOTD- What is one "material" thing you could not live without?  We all know we could not live without our families, significant others, friends, and of course each other.



How exactly did we ever get thru a day without our cell phones!?  (And, I feel pretty much the same way about my DVR. )

*Pamela *-  Have you considered setting a goal "range"? I mean, even if you ate and exercised PERFECTLY for your entire adult life, the fluctuations would still be there. Hormones, fat%, muscle mass... while the number on the scale may INDICATE success, it does not DEFINE success. You have already succeeded and, even if you do need to shake it up a bit, you're still doing GREAT! 

*Tracey *- Hope you get that infection knocked out and keep all new illnesses at bay for a while. You are due for a break! 

*Cam *- Good luck with your WW weigh-in. I hope you're able to cross that next milestone this week. I'm with you on the "lifestyle" - smaller portions of normal food is a change that has a much better chance of sticking than all out "dieting". Good luck to Howard in the race! 

*Shawn *- Do NOT be jealous. Consider this a "first week" for me. I gained 9 pounds in the 4 weeks prior to this losing week and I'm still UP 2.2 for the challenge. I hope to be in negative territory soon, but for right now, I'm just working on damage control!  And, I loved your question about "talking to myself"... in this type of setting, I think it's a little of both.   Enjoy your get-together tomorrow. 

*Bree *- Good to see you again, girl! I'm sorry your feet are hurting and that you won't have time to address it before the race. WOW! I can't imagine having to track every bite of a 2000-cal plan. That does sound like a lot of work. Maybe that'll get easier too after baseball is over. Good luck in your race this weekend!  Can't wait to hear all about it!! 

*CC* - That's it... just breathe... Why the meltdown during studying? Are you okay? I say, jump to that "relax" part of your schedule. Take a nap, maybe? (Hey, you can't eat if you're asleep! ) And, maybe, you'll wake up with a new perspective.

Have a good afternoon folks!


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wed. QOTD- What is one "material" thing you could not live without?  We all know we could not live without our families, significant others, friends, and of course each other.
> 
> I could not live without my computer.  Thats sad but true!!!!


Oh, but you could live without it if you had to!!  I feel like mine's been down for months, but I think it's just been 2 and a half weeks.  I'm excited to be back online at home, but my computer seems to be running slowly, and needs some more attention.  My fingers are crossed I'll stay online for now, and I'm hoping to try and score a cheap laptop on Black Friday.    

Great question, Lindsay.  I think I'd go with my car.  With work/school/sports, etc, I don't know how I coud do without it.  the other mom who is cub scout leader with me, doesn't drive, and she depends on others for rides to things, she walks to school, and lives with her mom so she drives her to work or she walks, but I would hate to have to depend on others so much.  

A big congratulations to all our top ten losers!!!!  You guys rock!!!!

I have not been eating too well the past 2 weeks.  I was up a pound last friday, and today up another 2, so I need to get back on track.  I know being back on here will so help me with that.  Last weekend my sister had a birthday/halloween party, so I made some halloween treats, marhsmallow prezel spiders dipped in chocolate, and witches hats made from upside down fudge stripe cookies and bugles dipped in chocolate.  And of course indulged at the party, so I've had way more than my share of sweets this week.  I'm also behind in the exercise this month too, which makes a big difference.  I could blame it on my foot hurting and trying to limit the running to 3 days a week, but on the other days I have no excuse and should have been doing something else.  My foot is better, and I did 5 miles yesterday, and it feels pretty good.  Gotta actually sit down and make out a plan for my princess training now.  I just realized it's 4 months from today!!!!!!!!!!!  So exciting!!!!!

Michael should be home soon, so I'm going to cut it short now.  I hope to be back on later to catch up more with you all.  

Hugs to all who need them, and congrats to all of us for still being here and working toward these healthy goals.


----------



## Dreamer24

Pam, I'm sorry you are having such a rough week.  I don't have advice but I am hoping that your body is just storing up to shock you with a huge loss on your next weigh in!

Cam, I'm the same way with cupcakes.  I love making them.  Doesn't matter what kind or who they are for.  I wish I could find the willpower to not eat them!

Congrats to all of the top 10, particularly to people who stay on there each week!

My week has been good so far and I'm working to continue it!


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wed. QOTD- What is one "material" thing you could not live without?  We all know we could not live without our families, significant others, friends, and of course each other.
> 
> I could not live without my computer.  Thats sad but true!!!!



I thought about computer, car, but I have to go with my bed.  If I'm not well rested the rest of my life falls apart.  Yep, nephew is right, Deb = Bed 



tigger813 said:


> UGH! I just can't win!!!! Now I've come down with a bladder infection! Luckily they will call in a prescription for me so I don't have to go in! Waiting to hear it's been called in! I've been in the bathroom every 2 minutes! It's so frustrating! I'm drinking cranberry juice that has lots of calories and I'm not happy about that! I had to leave the book fair early as I kept having to run to the bathroom!
> 
> It looks like I'll have to just order food with DD2 and take her to the store tomorrow. We will play games on her DSi this afternoon! She was so excited to get it this morning! I almost had to take it away from her so she would get ready for school.
> 
> Gotta run again!



Careful with cranberry juice.  I have kidney stones and some stones are calcium fed and cranberry juice is high in calcium which can make things worse.  Stick with water.


----------



## keenercam

Dreamer24 said:


> Cam, I'm the same way with cupcakes.  I love making them.  Doesn't matter what kind or who they are for.  I wish I could find the willpower to not eat them!



Dani -- These cupcakes are SOOOO cute!!  Have you seen them?











I am hoping that they'll be so cute that I won't be even slightly tempted to eat one.  

*EDITED TO ADD:* The cupcake design and those photos are from the DisneyFamily.com website.  I am aspiring to making mine look that great.


----------



## tigger813

Feeling drained and not so great! I'm not running to the bathroom every 5 minutes but feeling clammy and my back hurt earlier and I did take a bit of a nap. Cipro seems to be doing its job!

 DD2 is missing dancing as I just couldn't take her. She was so sweet this afternoon when I said we couldn't go out to lunch and shopping. She said we could go another time. I think she liked just lying around. We watched the newest Tinkerbell movie and Toy Story 2. She's been playing her new DSi practically non-stop. We ordered pizza and onion rings. I had a diet pizza with mushrooms and a few onion rings. For supper I had a mushroom, cheese and chive eggbeater omelet. I'm going through water like crazy. Stopped drinking the cranberry juice as it was high in calories. Hoping I didn't blow it today but whatever happens happens. I hope to be feeling better tomorrow as I have to work. 

I really missed working out today. I was planning on trying the new thai bo DVD I got the other day. Hopefully I'm up to it tomorrow or up to doing some working out.

DD1 and DH are headed off to soccer in a bit and I might try to nap or play a game with the birthday girl. She'll probably have her leftover pizza and onion rings for supper.

TTFN  (wishful thinking that I will be bouncing again soon!)


----------



## keenercam

Tracey -I hope you feel better really soon!    I am glad your DD understands that Mommy doesn't feel well. Maybe it is good that she doesn't have a lot of games to choose from yet; I bet she'll enjoy mastering whatever she has now and then can enjoy another new one later.


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone,

nothing really new.  still busy with classes and work, but its progressing  my scale tricked me yesterday and said I was a pound lighter.  I knew I shouldnt have trusted it. Oh and I found the culprit of who was making me eat and not feel satisfied the other day...TOM.  Yup a week early  Last month he was a week late.  I hope this explains why I havent really lost any weight this week.  I do have to say that I dont feel motivated to exercise.  I have also been too busy to pack in the fruits and vegetables.  So maybe its really me and not TOM who is not making the scale move. Hmmm...interesting.  Hope the rest of the day is good for you all.  Almost friday!!!  Any halloween plans? Im staying home with my BF to pass out candy.  We havent had a halloween together in years (he usually is working) so it will be nice to spend it with him.   



my3princes said:


> Nick's appointment went okay.  We're concerned about his dizziness and near blackout, but they don't see anything wrong with his heart so that's good.  He needs to give up caffiene (soda) for 2 months to see if things improve, if not he'll need to see a neurologist just to be 100% sure that it's just him.  We may also have his vision checked again though it was done less than a year ago.  We'll have vision insurance through my new job starting Dec 1 so we'll wait until then.



Hopefully its the caffeine and nothing else 



tigger813 said:


> I'm really focused again! I was worried with being sick that I wouldn't be able to get back on track. Don't know if I'll do any running tonight as I'm afraid that I'll start coughing too much. I will get some good fast music and walk to the beat!



Good for you!  You always inspire me to stay on track with how focused you are.



jbm02 said:


> I finished my first half marathon on 10.10.10 (cool number, hunh??)  and met two of the BLs during the race - Jay and Mark, who were so friendly and nice!!  I have kind of ambivalent feelings about the race.  I know in my heart that I should be so happy and proud of myself that I finished - and believe me, I am...but that darn competitive voice in my ear keeps whispering "If you hadn't walked for a few minutes you could probably have done it faster...better...stronger..."  AARGH!!!  I' am working on being happy about my own achievements but it is hard...



Thats a huge accomplishment   Like others have said, it was your first marathon.  Dont worry about the time.  Its just something to compete for next time - lowering your time.



Octoberbride03 said:


> Sat: is going to be a very busy day, but i will post as soon as I am able to.  In the afternoon Onslow's vet is having her annual open house, so he gets to go to a party and have his pic taken if we can keep him still  So its 10k in the morning and pet party in the afternoon.  At night I think I'll just collapse



Thats one busy weekend.   about the dry cleaning.  I would have taken it as fact if you hadnt found the real answer.  Good luck this saturday!



Connie96 said:


> Today was tough. I was tired all day so I was feeling hungry all day. I kept contemplating different snacks but, I didn't have any decent options, so I just toughed it out. That doesn't always work, but at least I got thru today.



Good job!  It seems like it paid off..Congrats for being the BL!!



pjlla said:


> I am really missing all the chatter, but I've been working and busy straight out lately.  Plus a bad number on the scale Friday has put me into a total tailspin.



Remember that was just one day and thats not the end.  Numbers can change.  All that busy-ness may have something to do with it.  Are you eating regular meals?  at regular times? Losing weight is definitely hard.  Youve done a great job with all that weight you have lost.  You have it in you to lose a few more IF you feel like you need to. 



tigger813 said:


> UGH! I just can't win!!!! Now I've come down with a bladder infection!



So sorry you got sick again!  Hopefully it will go away as fast as it came.



keenercam said:


> As for me, tomorrow is my weigh in day for WW and I am really hoping to cross into a new "decade" which will also put me at a number I've been trying to get back to for well over a year.  I'm not living on salads and carrots.  I'm eating normal foods in smaller portions.  And if that means that the losses are slower, I have to be okay with that.



Cam, my fingers are crossed for you.  I think your approach is very reasonable.  Because after your goal is reached, then what?  But if youre already eating regular food, just smaller portions, then theres no big adjustment.  BTW, those cupcakes are adorable.  Let me know how they turn out.



SettinSail said:


> On average, I only lose about 2 pounds a month.  But, in 7 weeks on this challenge, I've lost 9 pounds
> So I'm due for a little slow period I guess.
> I'm going to stick with it.  (sometimes I don't know if I'm talking to others on this Board or talking to myself)



Yay for the 9 pounds!!! the S&B club name is hilarious.  



brinalyn530 said:


> I'm just getting over a head cold that was driving me nuts for almost 2 weeks. My nose was Rudolph red and so sore from having to blow it every five seconds! I've only ran twice in the last two weeks because I just felt like crap, which is really making me nervous because my 10k is this Sunday. I feel very unprepared.



Sorry to hear that.  Are you feeling better now so you can get more runs in before Sunday?  I hope it works out 



cclovesdis said:


> My plan for today has pretty much went down the drain. I had a meltdown while studying and completely gave up. Now, I'm all stressed out and I can't stop eating. The goal for the next few minutes is to use my sister's advice: Breathe.



What happened?



mikamah said:


> I have not been eating too well the past 2 weeks.  I was up a pound last friday, and today up another 2, so I need to get back on track.  I know being back on here will so help me with that.



Glad youre back and your internet was fixed


----------



## mikamah

*Tracey*-I hope you are feeling better real soon.  I'm sure dd will love having some dsi time this afternoon.  

*Cam*-Those cupcakes are stinking adorable.  You are sooo clever.  I have been reading off and on the past couple weeks, and you are always such a wonderful support to anyone who needs it, and always seem to know just what to say to make someone feel better.  I hope you see that new decade tomorrow at ww.  You deserve it. 

*Deb*- congrats on the new job.  I'm so glad something else came along so quickly after the paper store job. 

*Dreamer*- glad you're having a good week!!  Keep it up, and i"m hoping it will rub off on me a little.

*Connie*- Congrats on signing up for your first half marathon!!!!  How exciting for you.  You sound like you're rocking your training, and will do awesome at your first half.  Whoo hoo on being the biggest loser too!!!  You are an inspiration!!

*CC*- congrats on your new job.  You do sound like you are such a caring teacher and put so much thought and work into your teaching.  How's the foot doing?  Hope all is going well for you.  

*Bree*- Sounds like you've been crazy busy, girl.  I hope the foot isn't anything serious.  I had read that if you have some ache or pain while running that you should take 3 full days off from running, not counting the day you ran and it started to hurt, and then run again and see how it is.  I did that 3 days before my race last weekend, and it did make a difference.  It was the ball of my foot that was hurting, and the rest did help, and I started back slowly after the race.  Icing it may help too after any running or exercise.  That is great you upped your calories and saw a loss.  It's so true, 2000 calories of good food is so much harder to get in than 2000 calories of junk.  Like nachos.

*Shawn*- 9 pounds in 7 weeks is pretty awesome.  Funny on the chocolate chips.  Well, even if you finished them all off, at least you can't go buy more.  Nice that the yoga poses are getting easier, the longer you do them.  It's amazing how we can build up our endurance just by not giving up.

*Pamela*-You are such an inspiration to me.  You have done so well, and I'm sure that number is so frustrating to you, but try to remember how far you have come, and remember that it is just a number, and how you feel and look is so much more important.  Hang in there.

*Taryn* Hugs to you and AK on her big decision to make about gymnastics.  It sounds like you have a good plan for her to take some time away and maintain her fitness so if she decides to do it again, she will be able to.  I think you posted the I hope you Dance lyrics a while back, and that is all you can hope for is that she will do what she wants to do and follow her heart, and be happy.  She sounds like a very smart and caring girl, and I hope you all will enjoy some down time at home together.  How did you adjust to DH being home again at night?  Hope it's all going well.  

*DVCcruiser*- I was running down your street yesterday, and the trees in the cemetary are soooo beautiful right now.  Of course today's rain probably didn't help that.  Hope ds is doing ok now.  

*Octoberbride*- Happy anniversary!!  I figure it's this month.  Exciting you have a race coming up this weekend.  Last weekend for my race, it was cold in the morning, around 45, and I wore a sweatshirt, but when we went to the start line, I put in in my car, and we jogged around and chit chatted, and i felt pretty warm when the race started.  I know I would have had to pull it off pretty quick if I had kept it on.   I don't rmemeber if it was you talking about pre race food, but I have a banana and chobani yogurt before I run every time, and it usually holds me quite nicely, and it's never given me any indigestion.  I haven't done 10k yet, but think I would add a bagel or toast for a longer race.  Goog luck this weekend. 

*Rose*Hope you are feeling better soon and the stress level starts to come down soon.  Thanks for the advice on half training.  I am afraid if I only do 10 pre race, that I could hit a wall and my anxiety about going 3 more miles might mess me up.  

*Shannon*-Thank you so much for all your hard work as weightkeeper.  YOu are so good to faithfully keep up with all the duties of weightkeepre every week, especially with your busy life. 

*Lindsay*-Glad your nana is doing better, and I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.  I will send some prayers and pixie dust her way.    It's so hard.  
Thank you for coaching this week.  I'm happy to be back on line again.  Almost time to start training for the princess!!!    We booked our hotel and flights, so there's no turning back now.  Plus michael and my niece would never forgive me.   Your story about texting jesus was too funny.  Your ds sounds adorable.  I keep a journal and try to write down the funny things michael might say or do.  Though I am not good lately about writing in it. 

*Lisa*How are you doing this week?  Hope your foot is feeling better, and your trainer isn't killing you.  It was good to talk to you the other night.  

*Jude*Congrats on finishing your first half marathon!!!  You did set your first Pr, and you should be very proud!!   Now for the princess, we all should take a note from Corinnas book, and set a pr in fun for that one.  

*Jennz*- Hope you are doing ok in your area with the big storms yesterday.

 hello to anyone I"ve missed. 
hugs to those in need.
 whoo hoo to all here who are plugging away.  

I guess i should go make some dinner now.


----------



## mikamah

Cupcaker said:


> Glad youre back and your internet was fixed


Thanks, me too.  Your halloween sounds nice and fun.  We trick or treat in the neighborhood and leave a bowl out on the porch with candy in it, but we usually come home earlyish so we can give out candy too.


----------



## mikamah

I just can't get myself into the kitchen without going back and trying to catch up with everyone. 


SettinSail said:


> *Please share any running tips you have to make it easier.*


Stretch, stretch, stretch after your run.  I am 46 and 209 pounds, and have become a faithful stretcher after I do my run/walks, and it makes all the difference.  I would think it definitely could help with the stiffness you feel in the hips when you are getting up.  I love your motivation to keep on going.  I also get the red hot face and look like I'm going to have a stroke, no matter the temperature, and always feel like someone is going to see me running and call 911.


----------



## keenercam

Thanks, Kathy! It is so great to see you here. We've missed you.  

BTW, HUGE disclaimer - Those cupcakes are from the Disneyfamily.com website.  I am nowhere near that creative.  Those pictures are from the website.  I am hoping mine will look half as good.

Well, I am pretty bummed that I have a dilemma that should be a happy situation.  I have been having a rough day and Howard has decided that he is taking me to dinner.  When I reminded him about my weigh in tomorrow and that I didn't plan for dinner out so I don't have a lot of points, he said I could just eat as little or as much as I want and take the rest home.  UGH!  He doesn't get the whole sodium gain, eating late at night gain, having no idea what ingredients are used gain, etc. etc.  I am kind of bummed that he is trying to do something so nice and I am not very thrilled at the prospect.

His intentions are good (he says he wants me to have a break from my bad day and then he'll help with the "set up, mixing, baking and cleanup of the cupcake carnage".  LOL!)

It's a brand new restaurant so no menu or nutrition information to be found on-line yet.  Oh, well, I'll do my best and I will enjoy every bite and I will bring the leftovers for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## lisah0711

Fly by post here!  

Congratulations to all our superstars this week and especially to our biggest loser, Connie96!  

DS has been down with a virus for the past couple of days and is buried under homework now -- thank goodness he has a couple of days to make things up as it is the end of the quarter, too.

Hugs to all who need them!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pjlla said:


> In an attempt to keep from saying "I QUIT!"




You wont Quit Pam and you made a good first step by posting back on here.   for the tough time you are having.  I hope you feel better soon.



tigger813 said:


> UGH! I just can't win!!!! Now I've come down with a bladder infection!



Oh sorry to hear that. Gosh you just cant catch a break lately.  I hope you feel better soon.



keenercam said:


> [At least doing it the way I am doing it is relatively easy.



You are changing your lifestyle and not just dieting.  No matter how long it takes you are making the right changes and really making your health better.  Its worse to do the ultimate diet loose a bunch of weight and go back to your old habits and put it all back on in a month or two.  You are doing the right thing.  Keep up the good work.



SettinSail said:


> Today, I noticed he had 20 Euros in his wallet and I asked him where it came from.  He said that a boy borrowed 2 Euros from him a few weeks ago and he charged him interest  I'm going to have to think about that, not sure what to say.  I wonder how on earth he got this kid to fork over 20 Euros !!??



Boy he is a donald trump in the making. 



brinalyn530 said:


> Just a quick hello to let you guys know I'm still here.



Glad you checked in and you are ok Bree.  for your crazy schedule you got going on and any troubles you may be having.  I hope you feel better and that you have a great race on sunday



mikamah said:


> I think I'd go with my car.



Yes I guess if I had to choose my car or computer I would really need my car.  Im so glad your computer is somewhat fixed and that you are back in action with us.



keenercam said:


> These cupcakes are SOOOO cute!!  Have you seen them?



What a cute idea.  You will have to post pictures when you are done.  They are going to be so cute.



mikamah said:


> Almost time to start training for the princess!!!    We booked our hotel and flights, so there's no turning back now.



so glad you made it official.  I am actually getting anxious to start the training.  Mine starts on 11-21.  I am hoping it helps me to loose the rest of this weight too.  Ive been a bit of a maintainer this challenge.  Where are you staying and what days are you going?  I think you told me this before but I cant remember....



keenercam said:


> It's a brand new restaurant so no menu or nutrition information to be found on-line yet.  Oh, well, I'll do my best and I will enjoy every bite and I will bring the leftovers for lunch tomorrow.



Such is life cam!  take it when you can get it.  We did this last week too the night before weigh in.  At first I was mad for letting myself agree but then I realized it was time to spend with my family and we dont go out too often anymore.  Just enjoy yourself and you might even be surprised tomorrow.


Overall it was a good day today.  I actually feel like my mind is getting back in gear.  I planned to eat out for lunch today.  I was getting really hungry by 11 and was planning on lunch time being at 12.  Well I ended up not going until 1 because I contemplated for an hour what I really should eat and what would be the best choice.  I ended up going to lunch with one of my staff and having 1 slice of pizza with onions on it.  Could of been worse I really wanted a turkey bacon cheddar melt from Cosi that was 15 points.

I am going to get on the dreaded treadmill tonight too.  I absolutely hate it but at least I am getting my run in.  I was so excited for the cooler weather to come but didnt think about how early it gets dark out.  I am pretty bummed about not getting outside at night to run.

Tomorrow I have the morning off.  My younger DS has his halloween parade at daycare at 10am.  He is dressing up as spiderman.  I wanted to make them cute (original) costumes this year but Ryan said that would not be cool so they bought them.  Ryan is being War machine from Iron Man.  Im still getting use to all this boy stuff.

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## tggrrstarr

Trying to catch up a little...



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Friday's QOTD:  What is one promise you can make today to keep yourself on plan this weekend and upcoming week?



Keep up with my water.  I usually drink enough, but when I am at home I slack a little.



keenercam said:


> Also, recently, a woman at my meeting hit the 50 pound mark.  In celebration of her achievement, she came into the meeting that day with 50 pounds of food for the food bank collection our center has been doing.  She said she was stunned at how hard it was to carry those 8 grocery bags with 50 pounds of non-perishables.  Impressive, huh?



My husband recently grabbed all of my weights and piled them up in my arms then said, this is how much you've lost so far.  It really hit me then.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I refuse to turn on the heat until Nov 1st.
> Saturday's QOTD
> 
> What character's personality do you think you are most like and why?  Feel free to google the characters and use the wiki description they are really good.



We feel the same way about the heat.  Fortunately my husband agrees.  We are trying to avoid turning it on as long as we can.  Luckily we might be getting a little bit of the heat from our upstairs neighbors!

For this question I was going to answer Tigger.  Bouncy, hyper, all that good stuff.  Then I asked my husband his opinion, so we'll go with his answer.  Who knew?!
Jasmine, because I am beautiful, I was sheltered in my early life but now I am fearless, and I will tackle any challenge given to me head on.

I am still working on catching up, I have a quite a few more pages to go.  I will plenty of time tomorrow, my husband goes back to work but I am still on vacation til Sunday!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks everybody! Head is bothering me tonight. I've been wiped out all afternoon. I need to take my 2nd dose of antibiotic between 10 and 11. I have to be at work tomorrow by 9 and my client comes at 9:45. I plan on coming home right after my client. My house is a disaster area and I just haven't been able to get anything done with feeling so lousy!

Just found out that I can go to my high school's 80s reunion Thanksgiving weekend. I had an event scheduled but it just got canceled.  Now I have another incentive to get skinny!!!!

I have had sooo much water today! Hopefully that will help me keep my loss that I've had so far this week and hopefully I can get some exercise in tomorrow.

Watching Survivor and thinking of getting into bed!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

I just ordered a wallpaper mural for our bedroom.  It is a beach theme.  I want to paint the walls, they are currently a denim blue rag roll over white.  Most of our bedroom furniture is dark gray.  I'm thinking a light grey for the walls?  Would that give a tropical look?  Not sure what I'll do for bedding and curtains.  We have Denim now.  I need to pick up paint tomorrow and get the first coat on the wall on Friday or I won't have enough time before the boys parties.  I was thinking of doing a wall techinique, but think I'd be biting off more than I can chew at his point.  This is the wall mural:






I could pick up a lighter shade of pink/purple from the flowers and that would have a tropical look too.  hmm
We have white ceiling and trim with oak laminate floors.


----------



## flipflopmom

Beat.  Family night at funeral home for friend tonight.  Wife doing great, kids... well.... I know how they feel.  Coaches, team kids, I cried over that before I ever had time to start the grief of a friend. Kinda hoped Ak would change her mind after she saw them, she said "I am positive I am making the right decision!"  So there you have it.  It was 1.5 hrs. away, on the way saw a car upside down nosedived into median, pretty sure at least 1 fatality.  SCARY.  Kids very disturbed.  Tornado warnings all the way home.  Driving through the middle of all the spottings.  Emotionally, mentally, physically drained.

love to all. Congrats to those excelling, in the boat with those struggling, let's paddle together.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Bree--if your feet are bothering you get the shoes. Don't worry about having new shoes for a race. I ran a 10k with new shoes. Just make sure you go somewhere and get them fitted and you should be ok.

Tracey--feel better.

OMG--Honestly this week has just blown chunks--and last week was pretty annoying too. DS has an appointment Friday at the health center for very elevated blood pressure. Mike's relatives are stopping by on their way to Florida on Friday (his parents are both dead, so this is an uncle and two cousins)--long story there, needless to say we aren't real close.Mike thought tonight that he could have a beer after work before running, so I ran by myself tonight. I don't know why he thought it was a good idea to have a beer before running? And 5 minutes ago my mother called. Is someone out there in the universe mad at me this week? I didn't answer, not sure why she decided tonight was a good night to call when I haven't spoken with her in YEARS!!!!! 

Surprisingly enough for probably the first time in my life instead of wanting to pig out from stress, I have no appetite. I actually lowered my maintain 2 pounds today. So I guess that's good. 

Ok, if I don't post again for a while, it's because I don't want to share a bunch of downer negative stuff.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I am doing better. I should probably explain. I just can't. I'm tongue-tied. It's not even that personal. I've pretty much told you everything as it is. Plus, the test date is getting closer and closer and it's costly to take so of course that's not helping me feel better about how unprepared I am. I haven't opened a book on Mass. or U.S. history in weeks. The only biology I've studied so far was incidental from helping my neighbor. Chemistry.  Is it even spelled correctly?  I can't even remember what else I'm supposed to know. There's a whole test on teaching reading. I know I have study cards already made up from when I took a similar test in CT, but I have no idea where they are.  I guess I know what tomorrow's plan will include. 

Here is tomorrow's plan. *Maria*: Thanks for suggesting FlyLady!  Her website and *Connie's* sprints are my inspiration for tomorrow's plan.

Wake up at 6 AM, do the morning stuff (check e-mail, etc), done by 7 AM
7-eat breakfast with mom _oatmeal, diced apple, 1/2 cup fat-free milk_
catch up here until finished, spend 15 minutes looking for study cards, watch TV until 9 AM
9-shower, long-drawn out getting dressed process
10-12: 1 page of math, 10 minutes relax (repeat until lunch)
12-lunch & catch up here until finished, ideally by 1 _roast beef and cheese on 1 pt thin roll with mustard_
1-2:30- same as 10-12
2:30-relax until time to tutor
dinner by 4:30 _not a clue _
baby-sit at 5

Replies in next post or 2


----------



## cclovesdis

*50sjayne*: Hope you had a great day today! 



Connie96 said:


> *CC *- I think my favorite part of your plan is "lunch" and "relax".
> 
> *CC* - That's it... just breathe... Why the meltdown during studying? Are you okay? I say, jump to that "relax" part of your schedule. Take a nap, maybe? (Hey, you can't eat if you're asleep! ) And, maybe, you'll wake up with a new perspective.



Thanks!  I put a lot more relaxing into tomorrow's schedule. After today, I know I need it. I'm okay, thanks for asking. I'm expecting tomorrow will be a better day. 

So glad you can post again *Kathy*! 

Thanks for the congrats! I spoke with the doctor's office today and it sounds like my appt on Monday is a go and I should know then if I can resume exercising. 



Dreamer24 said:


> My week has been good so far and I'm working to continue it!



  for a great weigh-in!



my3princes said:


> Careful with cranberry juice.  I have kidney stones and some stones are calcium fed and cranberry juice is high in calcium which can make things worse.  Stick with water.



Interesting. I had no idea. I wouldn't have associated a fruit with calcium.


----------



## cclovesdis

keenercam said:


> Dani -- These cupcakes are SOOOO cute!!  Have you seen them?
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD:* The cupcake design and those photos are from the DisneyFamily.com website.  I am aspiring to making mine look that great.



They are adorable! I'd be tempted to freeze them and save them forever for the amount of time it would take me to make mine look even remotely like those. 

*Tracey*: You have such a wonderfully understanding, very mature DD2! 

Hope you feel better soon. 

*Cupcaker*:  on TOM. He is my nemesis too.

Have a great time with your BF on Halloween!  I am passing out candy too. 

Thanks for asking about me.  I am hoping tomorrow goes smoothly (or at least smoother), but as for what happened. I just can't seem to explain it. I don't mean to be so cryptic, I know I'm upset, but the why is just too difficult to explain. Everytime I try, it sounds too unbelievable even though it's the truth. 

*Cam*: How did dinner go? Hoping well!  Sounds like you have a great plan! 

*Lisah*: Hope DS is feeling better soon! 

*Lindsay*: Enjoy your morning tomorrow! Your boys are too cute! 

*tggrrstarr*: Can I just ask where you find a DH as wonderful as yours? 

That was so sweet of him to call you Jasmine! 

Sorry *Deb*. Art is not my thing. If it wasn't for "The Color Wheel," I'd be even more clueless. 

I do love the wall mural! 

 *Taryn*. I hope tomorrow is a better day and that your DDs are okay. 

*Rose*:  I don't know what to say. I hope that everything is alright with your DS. Hope tomorrow is a good day.


----------



## tggrrstarr

Only 5 more pages to catch up on!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday's QOTD-
> I loved the movie the bucket list and ever since watching it I have made a list of my own.  What is one thing on your list or if you dont have a list what is 1 thing you really want to do before you kick the bucket?



Never saw the movie.  I guess my list would have to include travel with my husband.  Too many places I want to go.  

So, something strange happened to me the other night.  My husband and I went out to dinner to Outback.  We have been here since I started my diet and I have an "in calorie meal" I like to get.  I planned accordingly, didn't starve myself beforehand, and was reasonably hungry when we got to the restaurant.  Well, I finished my meal, one which has filled me up perfectly before, and realized that I was starving.  Absolutely famished.  I couldn't understand it, since I knew I had plenty of food.  I had the waitress bring out some bread and ate a couple pieces and just drank alot of water.  It took quite a while for the feeling to pass, but it eventually did.  I ended up a little over in calories for the day, but I just figured my body needed something more that particular day.  It was so bizzare!  

As for my weight gain from the weekend, I am still up a little, but i am slowly whittling back down to where I was before the party.  I definitely learned my lesson about too much snacking.  Hopefully I can reach a maintain for the week and not come in with a gain.  I guess it wasn't water, or it would be gone by now.


----------



## Connie96

*Kathy *- OMG. I cannot imagine not driving like your friend! And, man, that princess half will be here before you know it! Good luck with the training.

*Dani *-  for a good week so far!

*Cam *- Those cupcakes are seriously cute! That kind of creativity just amazes me to no end (even if it's someone at DisneyFamily.com). I could never come up with an idea like that on my own. I hope you were able to enjoy your dinner out tonight. 

*Cupcaker *- TOM or me? TOM or me? Ha! Age old question, right?  Your Halloween plans sound nice. I think we're going to take DD trick-or-treating around the neighborhood for the first time.

*Lisa *- Glad you popped in. Hope DS is feeling better soon.

*Lindsay *- Heh! Yeah, when I'm hungry early, I spend way too much time browsing websites for all kinds of eating establishements weighing nutrition against menues. Sometimes I end up with a smart choice and sometimes I chuck it all and order the worst thing I can think of. I think you did fine. 

*Kelli *- I  how your DH described you as Jasmine. That is just awesome. About your dinner at Outback... Those "starving" days are hard. Sounds like you got thru it like a champ!

*Deb *- Your mural is awesome! 

*Taryn *- I'm so glad y'all made it home safe.  And I hope, so sincerely, that the sun rises on a much better day for you and your family tomorrow.

*Rose *- I'm sorry that you're having a rough time. And, really, what's up with your mom calling? That sounds bizarre. I hope, well, I don't know, but that you are okay regardless of anything else. Please don't stay away. If you're down, we are perfectly receptive and even eager to share the ups and downs with you. I hope you're in a better place really soon. 

*CC *- Don't the stress take away what you've already learned! Looks like a great plan for tomorrow. 


My day: A little sugar-heavy (and light in the veggie department) but the total calories are still in range.
Breakfast - cereal, sliced almonds, skim milk
Snack - small berry smoothie (McDonald's)
Lunch - Amy's veggie lasagna
Snack - "Back to Nature" cookie, skim milk
Dinner - Jimmy Dean D-Lights breakfast bowl with turkey bacon
workout - weight lifting
Bday party - 1 cupcake

Have a great night, folks. I wish you all a strong, healthy, happy day tomorrow.


----------



## tigger813

THe craziness of this week and being sick has caught up with me and not in a good way. I had a dream all night long that I was running everywhere to do things that I was supposed to do and make everyone happy! I think I'm more exhausted than when I went to bed last night and I was asleep by 10 last night! I of course woke up at 4:15 but refused to get out of bed and did doze back off which meant the dream would continue! I will definitely need a nap today! I'm EXHAUSTED!

DD2 is a very understanding kid most of the time and extremely bright! She said to her sister yesterday morning that she can't wait to do Pixel Chat on the DSis on the plane. I told her they can't do that which she replied, "Oh, they don't have the technology or Wifi!!" She picks up on everything and is such a GEEK like her dad! Her vocabulary shocks all of us!!!!!

Well, DD2 is coughing so I think I'll get her up and see if I can help that problem. She did cough around 4:30 but went back to sleep!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

This morning's lesson: I have to plan to sleep. 

I woke up so early that my morning spam hadn't arrived yet. 

I might end up napping this morning. I'll see how it goes. I'm not baby-sitting too late, but I try to stay up until the parents get home if it's before 10! 

Have a great day everyone!



tggrrstarr said:


> So, something strange happened to me the other night.  My husband and I went out to dinner to Outback.  We have been here since I started my diet and I have an "in calorie meal" I like to get.  I planned accordingly, didn't starve myself beforehand, and was reasonably hungry when we got to the restaurant.  Well, I finished my meal, one which has filled me up perfectly before, and realized that I was starving.  Absolutely famished.  I couldn't understand it, since I knew I had plenty of food.  I had the waitress bring out some bread and ate a couple pieces and just drank alot of water.  It took quite a while for the feeling to pass, but it eventually did.  I ended up a little over in calories for the day, but I just figured my body needed something more that particular day.  It was so bizzare!
> 
> As for my weight gain from the weekend, I am still up a little, but i am slowly whittling back down to where I was before the party.  I definitely learned my lesson about too much snacking.  Hopefully I can reach a maintain for the week and not come in with a gain.  I guess it wasn't water, or it would be gone by now.



Sorry about your dinner at Outback. Sometimes, if I'm not eating and others are, I'll feel hungry, but I don't think I've ever felt that hungry. 

 for a maintain or even a loss this week! (You never know!)



Connie96 said:


> I think we're going to take DD trick-or-treating around the neighborhood for the first time.
> 
> *We love when the littlest ones out for their first time ring our doorbell. Around here, they tend to go in groups of kids, so we get a few first timers at our door at once and oh, it's just so adorable. *
> 
> *CC *- Don't the stress take away what you've already learned! Looks like a great plan for tomorrow.
> 
> *Thank you!*  I have to pick up a reserved book at the library on my way to baby-sit, so maybe I'll pick up some basic history books too. Now that you mention it, it'll probably come back to me immediately.
> 
> My day: A little sugar-heavy (and light in the veggie department) but the total calories are still in range.
> Breakfast - cereal, sliced almonds, skim milk
> Snack - small berry smoothie (McDonald's)
> Lunch - Amy's veggie lasagna
> Snack - "Back to Nature" cookie, skim milk
> Dinner - Jimmy Dean D-Lights breakfast bowl with turkey bacon
> workout - weight lifting
> Bday party - 1 cupcake
> 
> Have a great night, folks. I wish you all a strong, healthy, happy day tomorrow.



Same to you! Nice job getting so much dairy in!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning!!  It feels so good to be able to check in here again before I get dressed for a run.  Michael's still asleep, but I should be hearing his good morning any minute.  I'm determined to get back on track, starting with 2 miles after he gets on the bus, and will bring a healthy lunch to work.  Tonight we have scouts, so it will be a quick supper beforehand.  I'm feeling like I need to get it under control before I buy any more halloween candy.

*Taryn*- I'm so sorry about your friend.  I hope you and your girls are all doing ok.

*CC*-Sounds like you have been studying so hard, I am sure you will do fine on the exam.  Hang in there. 

*Rose*-  Sorry you are having a tough time right now, but if you ever feel like venting here, you know we are all here for you and happy to listen.  

*Lisa*- Hope ds is feeling better soon and can catch up on all that school work.  Middle school is a whole new ball game, huh?

*Cam*- Hope you had an enjoyable dinner last night with dh, and the ww scale doesn't punish you for it.   Oh, and I'd bet your cupcakes will be just as adorable.  

*tggrrstarr*-Your husband sounds so sweet, and I'll join cc if you can tell us where to find one.

*LIndsay*- did you get on the treadmill?  I don't have one, and don't know what I will do if we have an icy winter.  I'll cross that bridge later.  We're staying at ASMo from wed through tuesday.  Haven't made any further plans as for parks, but we don't do park hopper and do just one park per day.  Thinking sunday will be epcot, so my sil will bring the kids and see me cross the finishline or get off the sweep bus, and then they can do the park while I go shower and change, etc.   It will be hard to take it easy the days before the race being in wdw, so we'll see how it goes.  I think I'll try to head home early sat night, and if the kids want to chill by the pool that would be great.  We're not doing the dining plan, but will probably make a couple sit down ressies.  I'm going to start my official training the second week of nov, thought i haven't written out the actual plan yet, but I've been trying to do 2 shorter runs, and one longer run each week, so it will entail increasing the longer runs, and sticking with the plan.  

*Connie* Your day looks pretty good to me, and  for being in calorie range.  I definitely need to start tracking again.

*Tracey*- hope you're feeling better today with some antibiotics on board. 

*Deb*That mural is beautiful.  At first I thought you were going to paint it yourself, and I thought you are very daring and crafty.  It will feel like you're waking up in your own little beach cabana every day, even when there's 3 feet of snow out the real windows.  I love it. 

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Beat.  Family night at funeral home for friend tonight.  Wife doing great, kids... well.... I know how they feel.  Coaches, team kids, I cried over that before I ever had time to start the grief of a friend. Kinda hoped Ak would change her mind after she saw them, she said "I am positive I am making the right decision!"  So there you have it.  It was 1.5 hrs. away, on the way saw a car upside down nosedived into median, pretty sure at least 1 fatality.  SCARY.  Kids very disturbed.  Tornado warnings all the way home.  Driving through the middle of all the spottings.  Emotionally, mentally, physically drained.



I have no words just big hugs today for you.



Rose&Mike said:


> Surprisingly enough for probably the first time in my life instead of wanting to pig out from stress, I have no appetite. I actually lowered my maintain 2 pounds today. So I guess that's good.



I hope everything turns out ok for DS.  I hope he is not still drinking those red bulls.  I remebered you saying that awhile back and its the first thing I thought of.  And what the heck was your dh thinking. ahhh Men!!!!

Good job on keeping with your new habits and not letting the old ones creep back.  I hope the stress calms down soon for you.



cclovesdis said:


> I am doing better. I should probably explain. I just can't.



Whatever it is I hope your ok



tggrrstarr said:


> As for my weight gain from the weekend, I am still up a little, but i am slowly whittling back down to where I was before the party.



Good luck for your next weigh in. 



Connie96 said:


> [My day: A little sugar-heavy (and light in the veggie department) but the total calories are still in range.
> Breakfast - cereal, sliced almonds, skim milk
> Snack - small berry smoothie (McDonald's)
> Lunch - Amy's veggie lasagna
> Snack - "Back to Nature" cookie, skim milk
> Dinner - Jimmy Dean D-Lights breakfast bowl with turkey bacon
> workout - weight lifting
> Bday party - 1 cupcake



Another great day.  Even though you got some sweets in there it was still a plan and you stuck with it.  Way to go.



tigger813 said:


> THe craziness of this week and being sick has caught up with me and not in a good way.



Sorry to hear about your night.  I hate dreams like that.  Get some rest today.  I hope you have a better day.



mikamah said:


> *LIndsay*- did you get on the treadmill?  I don't have one, and don't know what I will do if we have an icy winter.  I'll cross that bridge later.  We're staying at ASMo from wed through tuesday.  Haven't made any further plans as for parks, but we don't do park hopper and do just one park per day.  Thinking sunday will be epcot, so my sil will bring the kids and see me cross the finishline or get off the sweep bus, and then they can do the park while I go shower and change, etc.   It will be hard to take it easy the days before the race being in wdw, so we'll see how it goes.  I think I'll try to head home early sat night, and if the kids want to chill by the pool that would be great.  We're not doing the dining plan, but will probably make a couple sit down ressies.  I'm going to start my official training the second week of nov, thought i haven't written out the actual plan yet, but I've been trying to do 2 shorter runs, and one longer run each week, so it will entail increasing the longer runs, and sticking with the plan.



I am ashamed to say that I got busy around the house and when I was done it was 930p.  I talked myself out of running.  I am a little mad at myself today.  My plan is to get on tonight.  I have a flu clinic at work until 8pm so it is not going to be easy but I am telling myself now that I have no choice.

We are going from Thur (get in around 8pm) to monday.  We got the hopper so that one day we could to AK in the am. and DHS in the pm.  No dining since we got the discounts throught disney endurance.  We made to ADR's one at Beach Club and the other at ohana's.  I think the hardest part is going to be not to stuff myself.  I am hoping that the lessons I have taught myself over the past year will help me to keep under control.  We plan epcot for fri, AK/DHS sat, and MK sunday after the race.  

At this point I am getting nervous that I wont get the rest of the weight off by the race.  I am really hoping to loose at least another 25lbs.  I wish my mind would get back into gear.  I am hoping that know I am on the official training plan will help.  Right now I feel like I am in relaxing mode.  I still am getting in at least 1-2 3 mile runs during the week and a 5 mile run every weekend.  So I am not a total slacker


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

My day is a little crazy today:

from now until 830am- get myself and the kids ready.
855 ryan needs to be at school
1000 nicks halloween costume parade
1130-100 get to my office do some prep for our flu clinic tonight, check emails, VM etc.
130-230- head to another office to help them with a website we are working on.
3-530 back to my office to get some work done
530-8 flu clinic 
830p get home and most likely get the kids to bed.

9-? Run on treadmill, oh i almost forgot eat dinner, laundry, etc.

Thank goodness I am off tomorrow.

I hope you all enjoy your day.


----------



## Dreamer24

Cam, those are adorable!  I'm not that artistic!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Thursdays QOTD 
What was your favorite halloween costume either you or your children ever had.  Feel free to share pictures if you have them

My favorite was my senior year in high school we had a costume party dance.  My best friend and I went to the goodwill and got old clothes.  I dressed in a polyester peach colored womens suit, I did my hair in a bee hive kinda style, I had all kinds of older jewelry, I also did the blue eye shadow, heavy on the blush, pink lipstick makeup.  It was hilarious.  I was really thin then but I remember squeezing myself into a size 8.  Half way through the night I was dancing and bent down and split my pants.  We laughed so hard that night.  I will post pics later if I can find them.  I have to get the kids ready now.


----------



## SettinSail

mikamah said:


> I just can't get myself into the kitchen without going back and trying to catch up with everyone.
> Stretch, stretch, stretch after your run.  I am 46 and 209 pounds, and have become a faithful stretcher after I do my run/walks, and it makes all the difference.  I would think it definitely could help with the stiffness you feel in the hips when you are getting up.  I love your motivation to keep on going.  I also get the red hot face and look like I'm going to have a stroke, no matter the temperature, and always feel like someone is going to see me running and call 911.



Thanks for the advice - I'll confess I do not stretch at all  I keep hearing that man on the C25K podcast talk about stretching and I figured it must be important if he was talking about it so much
I am just too lazy to add that in but I guess I need to be sensible and add it to my routine.



keenercam said:


> Thanks, Kathy! It is so great to see you here. We've missed you.
> 
> BTW, HUGE disclaimer - Those cupcakes are from the Disneyfamily.com website.  I am nowhere near that creative.  Those pictures are from the website.  I am hoping mine will look half as good.
> 
> Well, I am pretty bummed that I have a dilemma that should be a happy situation.  I have been having a rough day and Howard has decided that he is taking me to dinner.  When I reminded him about my weigh in tomorrow and that I didn't plan for dinner out so I don't have a lot of points, he said I could just eat as little or as much as I want and take the rest home.  UGH!  He doesn't get the whole sodium gain, eating late at night gain, having no idea what ingredients are used gain, etc. etc.  I am kind of bummed that he is trying to do something so nice and I am not very thrilled at the prospect.
> 
> His intentions are good (he says he wants me to have a break from my bad day and then he'll help with the "set up, mixing, baking and cleanup of the cupcake carnage".  LOL!)
> 
> It's a brand new restaurant so no menu or nutrition information to be found on-line yet.  Oh, well, I'll do my best and I will enjoy every bite and I will bring the leftovers for lunch tomorrow.



Good luck with the cup cakes and  hope youenjoyed your evening out with hubby
Hopefully you found some grilled chicken/veggies or something healthy on that menu.  Even if it's a small setback at weigh-in, that was so nice of him to suggest an evening out



lisah0711 said:


> Fly by post here!
> 
> Congratulations to all our superstars this week and especially to our biggest loser, Connie96!
> 
> DS has been down with a virus for the past couple of days and is buried under homework now -- thank goodness he has a couple of days to make things up as it is the end of the quarter, too.
> 
> Hugs to all who need them!



Hope DS feels better soon



my3princes said:


> I just ordered a wallpaper mural for our bedroom.  It is a beach theme.  I want to paint the walls, they are currently a denim blue rag roll over white.  Most of our bedroom furniture is dark gray.  I'm thinking a light grey for the walls?  Would that give a tropical look?  Not sure what I'll do for bedding and curtains.  We have Denim now.  I need to pick up paint tomorrow and get the first coat on the wall on Friday or I won't have enough time before the boys parties.  I was thinking of doing a wall techinique, but think I'd be biting off more than I can chew at his point.  This is the wall mural:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could pick up a lighter shade of pink/purple from the flowers and that would have a tropical look too.  hmm
> We have white ceiling and trim with oak laminate floors.



LOVE that mural!   Here's what I would do: paint the walls a sand color or a khaki color.  It will really make the colors in the mural stand out and not compete with them.  (just my amateur advice)



flipflopmom said:


> Beat.  Family night at funeral home for friend tonight.  Wife doing great, kids... well.... I know how they feel.  Coaches, team kids, I cried over that before I ever had time to start the grief of a friend. Kinda hoped Ak would change her mind after she saw them, she said "I am positive I am making the right decision!"  So there you have it.  It was 1.5 hrs. away, on the way saw a car upside down nosedived into median, pretty sure at least 1 fatality.  SCARY.  Kids very disturbed.  Tornado warnings all the way home.  Driving through the middle of all the spottings.  Emotionally, mentally, physically drained.
> 
> love to all. Congrats to those excelling, in the boat with those struggling, let's paddle together.



Hugs to you Tayrn




Rose&Mike said:


> Bree--if your feet are bothering you get the shoes. Don't worry about having new shoes for a race. I ran a 10k with new shoes. Just make sure you go somewhere and get them fitted and you should be ok.
> 
> Tracey--feel better.
> 
> OMG--Honestly this week has just blown chunks--and last week was pretty annoying too. DS has an appointment Friday at the health center for very elevated blood pressure. Mike's relatives are stopping by on their way to Florida on Friday (his parents are both dead, so this is an uncle and two cousins)--long story there, needless to say we aren't real close.Mike thought tonight that he could have a beer after work before running, so I ran by myself tonight. I don't know why he thought it was a good idea to have a beer before running? And 5 minutes ago my mother called. Is someone out there in the universe mad at me this week? I didn't answer, not sure why she decided tonight was a good night to call when I haven't spoken with her in YEARS!!!!!
> 
> Surprisingly enough for probably the first time in my life instead of wanting to pig out from stress, I have no appetite. I actually lowered my maintain 2 pounds today. So I guess that's good.
> 
> Ok, if I don't post again for a while, it's because I don't want to share a bunch of downer negative stuff.







cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am doing better. I should probably explain. I just can't. I'm tongue-tied. It's not even that personal. I've pretty much told you everything as it is. Plus, the test date is getting closer and closer and it's costly to take so of course that's not helping me feel better about how unprepared I am. I haven't opened a book on Mass. or U.S. history in weeks. The only biology I've studied so far was incidental from helping my neighbor. Chemistry.  Is it even spelled correctly?  I can't even remember what else I'm supposed to know. There's a whole test on teaching reading. I know I have study cards already made up from when I took a similar test in CT, but I have no idea where they are.  I guess I know what tomorrow's plan will include.
> 
> Here is tomorrow's plan. *Maria*: Thanks for suggesting FlyLady!  Her website and *Connie's* sprints are my inspiration for tomorrow's plan.
> 
> Wake up at 6 AM, do the morning stuff (check e-mail, etc), done by 7 AM
> 7-eat breakfast with mom _oatmeal, diced apple, 1/2 cup fat-free milk_
> catch up here until finished, spend 15 minutes looking for study cards, watch TV until 9 AM
> 9-shower, long-drawn out getting dressed process
> 10-12: 1 page of math, 10 minutes relax (repeat until lunch)
> 12-lunch & catch up here until finished, ideally by 1 _roast beef and cheese on 1 pt thin roll with mustard_
> 1-2:30- same as 10-12
> 2:30-relax until time to tutor
> dinner by 4:30 _not a clue _
> baby-sit at 5
> 
> Replies in next post or 2



Wow, hope you are OK, let us know if we can help.  One more note on my vertigo:  it went away as quickly as it came the last time so I never had my husband help me with any of those repositioning exercises.  Oh, and my sister has Meneiere's disease and lost her hearing in one ear.....



tggrrstarr said:


> Only 5 more pages to catch up on!
> 
> 
> 
> Never saw the movie.  I guess my list would have to include travel with my husband.  Too many places I want to go.
> 
> So, something strange happened to me the other night.  My husband and I went out to dinner to Outback.  We have been here since I started my diet and I have an "in calorie meal" I like to get.  I planned accordingly, didn't starve myself beforehand, and was reasonably hungry when we got to the restaurant.  Well, I finished my meal, one which has filled me up perfectly before, and realized that I was starving.  Absolutely famished.  I couldn't understand it, since I knew I had plenty of food.  I had the waitress bring out some bread and ate a couple pieces and just drank alot of water.  It took quite a while for the feeling to pass, but it eventually did.  I ended up a little over in calories for the day, but I just figured my body needed something more that particular day.  It was so bizzare!
> 
> As for my weight gain from the weekend, I am still up a little, but i am slowly whittling back down to where I was before the party.  I definitely learned my lesson about too much snacking.  Hopefully I can reach a maintain for the week and not come in with a gain.  I guess it wasn't water, or it would be gone by now.



I have had that STARVING feeling before.  It always reminds me of my older sister who was always overweight her whole life.  When we were kids she was always starving and I thought she was just mean and selfish.  Now, I can totally understand!!

Had a fun day today.  Spent 4-5 hours at Ikea with my friend.  I love that store   Sooo many cute things.  And many inexpensive things although they do add up fast.  I got home about 3:00 and have time to exercise before S&B at 7:00 but I don't want to take another shower today   So, I got no exercise today   I should have planned better and knocked it out this morning.  Hopefully I will not show a gain tomorrow morning.  Weight loss has slowed down for now.  Lost one pound last week and none this week.   I just have to wait it out and it will kick back in again when the body is ready.  Just keep exercising, eating healthy and drinking lots of water and staying mentally focused.

I have left myself with a lot to do tomorrow and this weekend before we head to Dublin on Monday morning.  I have not done a whole lot of research and planning for this trip but our hotel is right down the street from the Tourist Information Center.  I know we will do the HOHO bus, do a day excursion to Blarney Castle, tour of Jameson distillery, tour of Guiness, tour of the famous jail and tour of Trinity College.  Would like to eat one meal in a real Irish pub unless it's very smokey  That's all I have planned so far.  We checked the weather this morning and it looks like it will be 50's and light rain all week so not TOO bad.

Have a great Thursday everyone and good luck with weigh-in in the morning

Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

duplicate - oops


----------



## keenercam

Just a quick hello, everyone.  I am swamped at work and my secretary is out sick, so I am scrambling and trying not to impose on the rest of our staff too much.

Taryn --   Oh my goodness, what a sad experience.  Sending you hugs, sweetie. 

Rose -- you can post whatever you want here, sweetie.  We all have rough times and sometimes just having a place to "put it all out there" is the first step toward processing and coping.  

Hi, to everyone else!  Just a quick confession. I did not "order smart" last night, although there were MANY items on the menu that I wanted and avoided (burgers, ribs, wings, soups, a pear & blue cheese salad, steak!, etc. etc.)  I had corn & lemon crusted snapper with root veggie hash.  I think the snapper was coated in cornmeal with lemon seasoning and it was so delicious that I couldn't make myself leave any on the plate.  The root veggies were sweet potato, potato and some other things I didnt' recognize, all cubed and then fried like home fries, crisp on the outside and soft inside. Outrageously delicious.  I had a side salad of baby greens and had them put the vidalia vinegarette on the side.  Dessert was tempting but I skipped it.  

Then I went home and baked 90 cupcakes. I confess I licked the spatula at the end.

I was up late baking and cleaning (Howard helped.  ) I was up early (to check Andrew's SAT scores) and I was wiped out at 6 am.  I stepped on the scale and it showed less than a pound loss - between being exhausted and not wanting to be disappointed I skipped my WW meeting.    I'll weigh in on Saturday morning.  

Okay, I MUST deal with the piles on my desk. BBL!  Have a great day, all my "loser" friends.


----------



## tggrrstarr

I am all caught up!  First for some replies, then I'll be back to catch up and add some pictures from the halloween party!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday's QOTD- If you could spend an hour with any famous person who would it be and why?
> 
> I think I would choose my favorite singer Tim Mcgraw.  I would just love to hear his story of where he came from and how he got to where he is today.  I would also love to hear how he keeps his marriage and family so strong.



Funny, I just saw Tim Mcgraw on a local interview as I was reading your post!  He is cute.  This is tough, I think I would say Michael Buble.  He seems like such a nice, funny person.  I would like to think he is really like that.



Rose&Mike said:


> Someone was having knee pain I think. My only advice would be to be careful with the ibuprofen. You should never take ibuprofen before a run. If you google ibuprofen and running you will see some scary stuff. Basically if you need pain medication in order to exercise, you should be taking a day off. It is ok to take pain meds after exercising, but you should still be careful with the amount on nsaids you are taking.



Thanks for this info, I had thought I had heard that before, but I wasn't sure.  I am still not allowed to run, but I would think that would apply to walking, too.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wed. QOTD- What is one "material" thing you could not live without?  We all know we could not live without our families, significant others, friends, and of course each other.
> 
> I could not live without my computer.  Thats sad but true!!!!


I agree 100%, I would not be able to function without it!  But my ipod touch would be a close second.  My entire life is on that thing, including all of my food journaling.



keenercam said:


> Dani -- These cupcakes are SOOOO cute!!  Have you seen them?
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD:* The cupcake design and those photos are from the DisneyFamily.com website.  I am aspiring to making mine look that great.


Those are fantastic!  I immediately pulled up the website to get the link for next year.  Thanks!



cclovesdis said:


> tggrrstarr[/B]: Can I just ask where you find a DH as wonderful as yours?
> 
> That was so sweet of him to call you Jasmine!



 Thanks!  I am so lucky to have found him! He is currently keeping my anniversary present a secret from me, I won't know til next week what it is!  He is so great at picking out the perfect gift.  (a little late, but the halloween party stalled our celebrating a bit).



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thursdays QOTD
> What was your favorite halloween costume either you or your children ever had.  Feel free to share pictures if you have them



My favorite Halloween costume was from two years ago at Disney.  We went to MNSSHP with three of our friends and we all went as something found at Disney.  We had a pirate, Jasmine, Esmerelda and my DH was Luke Skywalker.  I chose to be Lilo.  It was so much fun!


----------



## tggrrstarr

So I woke up this morning feeling like a truck had hit me overnight.  I couldn't understand it, since I all I did yesterday was walk.  My husband suggested it could be a delay from Tuesday's walking at the zoo.  We had a perfect 75 degree day in a nearly deserted zoo.  It was fantastic.  

I then stepped on the scale - to find out my weight went back down!  Almost three pounds since yesterday, it really must have been water weight.  If it stays at this number, I might end up with a two pound loss for the week!  But since I felt so aweful, I decided to take a do almost nothing day today.  Spend time catching up with my tv shows and this thread.  (I do feel better after going back to sleep for a bit earlier).  I have like 6 Mediums, 3 Hawaii Five-0's and a couple Nikita's.  I was a big fan of the original series on USA a few years ago, so I thought I would give the new one a chance.  I am leaning towards no.  Which is why I've been avoiding watching it.  I should just go back and rewatch the original series instead.

My good news of the week, my husband's aunt emailed me with a free 3 month membership she got with her membership to a local gym, so I will be able to take advantage of that during the winter.  If I want to go longer, it'll just be $26 per month after that!  So I will go in and start that tomorrow.  I was wondering if the bikes there would be ok for my knee.  I will give it a try and see how it goes.

Pictures coming very soon!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thank you, Lindsay, for being our coach this week!    A lot of interesting, thought provoking questions!    And a big BL welcome to our new coach starting tomorrow, tigger813!    Let me know if you aren't up to it.  

DS is slowly feeling better.  Homework should be all caught up tonight.  He is swearing that he doesn't care how sick he is that he will never miss school again.   It was amazing all the stuff they sent even while he was still sick at home.  Call me crazy but if my kid is too sick to go to school, I think he is too sick to do school work.    It's all worked out for the best.

My foot is feeling better so I will start working out again today.  The PF was making nervous with the Princess less than 4 months away but I'm feeling good now.  I'm going to concentrate on my running with a couple of days of cross training and not kill myself with all the BL exercises.  That is just what I need to do now.  I'm slowly making progress and can always up my activity if needed.  

 Hi *Cupcaker*!  Hope you get your mojo back soon! 

*mikamah,* yay you're back!    It was great talking to you the other night.  Can't wait until we can gab for hours and hours running the Princess!  

*Cam,* you are a wizard in the kitchen!   And such great willpower!    It was nice of your DH to treat you last night.  Sometimes you just have to go with the treat.  

*pjlla,*  you are such an inspiration to us all!  I wish that you could see yourself as the great successful personthat we see you.  



tggrrstarr said:


> My husband recently grabbed all of my weights and piled them up in my arms then said, this is how much you've lost so far.  It really hit me then.



This is a great reminder!   

*Tracey,* bless your heart!    Hope that you are feeling better soon.

*Deb,* your mural is so pretty!    I need a tall, cool drink just looking at it!  



flipflopmom said:


> love to all. Congrats to those excelling, in the boat with those struggling, let's paddle together.



You rest, we'll paddle for awhile!  

BRB the smiley police are after me!


----------



## lisah0711

Back again.  The smiley police didn't get me but I had a double post and couldn't see my post for awhile.  

*CC,* you probably already know a lot more than you give yourself credit for.    Try not to stress.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> At this point I am getting nervous that I wont get the rest of the weight off by the race.  I am really hoping to loose at least another 25lbs.  I wish my mind would get back into gear.  I am hoping that know I am on the official training plan will help.  Right now I feel like I am in relaxing mode.  I still am getting in at least 1-2 3 mile runs during the week and a 5 mile run every weekend.  So I am not a total slacker



You are not a slacker at all, Lindsay!    There are four more months before the Princess.    Even if your weight number isn't where you want it to be by then, you will be so much healthier!   



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thursdays QOTD
> What was your favorite halloween costume either you or your children ever had.  Feel free to share pictures if you have them



Every year DH does a calendar for me with pictures of DS from the year before, or sometimes years past.  This is the picture for this month -- the Halloween costume collage.  I would have to say my favorite is Punkin' Boy (top left) when DS was about 3 months old -- he had to be propped on the pumpkins -- the "outtakes" are hysterical.  






DS wasn't going to do the dress up thing this year but just got invited to go out yesterday.  Luckily he decided to be an "artiste" again so we already have everything.  

*Shawn,* enjoy your trip to Dublin and let us know how the Guiness tour is!  

*tggrrstarr,* hope that you are feeling better soon!

Have a great day all!


----------



## cclovesdis

Studying this morning went much better than yesterday. I did take a nap, but wasn't exactly thrilled with the dreams (perhaps because they were nightmares? ).

I'm off to study some more and then tutor. Hopefully, dinner will be something healthier than lunch. I am definitely emotionally eating. 

Have a great day everyone!



tigger813 said:


> DD2 is a very understanding kid most of the
> time and extremely bright! She said to her sister yesterday morning that she can't wait to do Pixel Chat on the DSis on the plane. I told her they can't do that which she replied, "Oh, they don't have the technology or Wifi!!" She picks up on everything and is such a GEEK like her dad! Her vocabulary shocks all of us!!!!!



 You have two adorable, smart DDs! 



mikamah said:


> Good morning!!  It feels so good to be able to check in here again before I get dressed for a run.  Michael's still asleep, but I should be hearing his good morning any minute.  I'm determined to get back on track, starting with 2 miles after he gets on the bus, and will bring a healthy lunch to work.  Tonight we have scouts, so it will be a quick supper beforehand.  I'm feeling like I need to get it under control before I buy any more halloween candy.
> 
> *CC*-Sounds like you have been studying so hard, I am sure you will do fine on the exam.  Hang in there.



Thanks!  We, really it was my father's decision , bought so much candy this year. I feel you. Around here, candy is such a "no-no" at schools because of peanuts/tree nut allergies that I just pretend I'm working and the candy stays in the back pantry unopened. Now, the cupcakes I made in an attempt to try things out for our probable Halloween party are a whole other other story. 

How was your run? 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Whatever it is I hope your ok



Thanks! 

I am confident that you will be fully prepared for the Princess 1/2! 

Enjoy your day off tomorrow! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thursdays QOTD What was your favorite halloween costume either you or your children ever had.  Feel free to share pictures if you have them



Probably the year I was Wilma Flinstone. I fit into my mom's specially made costume and she was about a size 2! I guess that's what happens when you don't have a chest yet. 



SettinSail said:


> Wow, hope you are OK, let us know if we can help.  One more note on my vertigo:  it went away as quickly as it came the last time so I never had my husband help me with any of those repositioning exercises.  Oh, and my sister has Meneiere's disease and lost her hearing in one ear.....



I've always wanted to go to Ikea. I don't need anything, but I feel like I'm missing out on something. So many people flocked there when one opened up 90 minutes away!

Have a great trip! 

Thanks!  I am doing better and was able to study for a while today. I'm hoping to finish another page or 2 before I tutor.

When my first ENT first said Meniere's disease, my sister was with me. I had went right after an episode. I asked if my sister would likely have it too. He said no, but know that I have since seen 4 other ENTs and am now on my 6th. He is a neurotologist out of Yale. I haven't seen in him in almost a year, it's not really necessary right now. My hearing has been all over the place, but is normal for an adult. (Children have slightly stricter standards, and I believe I'm borderline there.) I haven't tried doing any exercises. I do sleep with a fan running as long as possible because of the tinnitus, but that's really all I do. I should also mention that the vertigo episodes, especially the first few I had, took a while to recover from-sometimes days. The first time, I left teaching with the kids on a half-day of school (we had PD), and didn't go back until Tuesday. But then again, I was great for almost 2 months before anything happened again. The only reason I called in sick that day was because I had to run to the bathroom so many times in the less than 2 hours I was awake before the 7 AM cut-off, that I knew I wouldn't be okay to teach for 45 minutes with an unofficial minute break and then repeat. 

I hope that you are episode-free for a very long time. 



SettinSail said:


> duplicate - oops



I find this so interesting. And, I'm struggling to post. 



keenercam said:


> Just a quick hello, everyone.  I am swamped at work and my secretary is out sick, so I am scrambling and trying not to impose on the rest of our staff too much.



You are so generous! Hope your secretary is feeling better soon!

Dinner was a success I say!  I find it's getting harder and harder to go out to eat. You did great!  We did just go to a restaurant where almost every meal comes with a side salad and then the entree sides are a potato or a veggie and the butter automatically comes on the side! 



tggrrstarr said:


> I am all caught up!  First for some replies, then I'll be back to catch up and add some pictures from the halloween party!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I am so lucky to have found him! He is currently keeping my anniversary present a secret from me, I won't know til next week what it is!  He is so great at picking out the perfect gift.  (a little late, but the halloween party stalled our celebrating a bit).



Great costumes!  Can't wait for pics! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Here come the pics!  I will make them small, please let me know if you want to see a bigger version.  Also, I will list the menu here, but I won't be posting the individual food pics unless someone wants to see.  Most of the food is pictured in the buffet pics.  I got every single recipe from online, none of them are my own ideas.  (Unfortunately I am not quite that creative!)

Menu:
Eerie Eyeballs, Blood clot & Brains cupcakes, Vampire Bite Cupcakes, Bat Wings, Sinister Skull Dip, Skeleton Bones, Icky Intestines, Mummy Wraps, Shrunken Head Punch, Bleeding Heart, Scary Cerebrum, Blood n Guts dip with Pretzel Bones, Bloody Brie, and Various Puddings- Creepy Cauldrons and Decaying Ooze (oreo, pumpkin & Chocolate)










My Husband, Mic





My friend the chesire cat!





My friend Josh as Mario





My kitten Boo in the bathtub with the skeleton.  (She is 8 months, I can't call her a kitten much longer.  But as long as she keeps acting like it....)









Me the witch in her kitchen!













a closer look at the buffet

A couple more pics in a moment, don't want to be timed out, lol.

ok, the pics are showing up way too big, gonna have to fix that.  Plus some are sideways, will fix asap!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Me & my husband (He is Dexter, from the Showtime tv show)

ok, that's it!  There is something wrong with the first batch of pics, I can't get them sized right.  Hopefully these last few will be ok!


----------



## jennz

Lisa your son is too darn cute!!  I love the Halloween through the years.  

Tggrstar great costumes!  Looks like you guys have fun.  

My favorite costume for dd would have to be her first one she made herself...she and her friend made giant cardboard flipflops and one was "flip" and the other was "flop."  They are truly each one half of a pair!

Taryn 

Kathy!!!  Glad to read your posts!

Freezing here, literally...31 tonight and we're going out to the Headless Horseman...  Extra calories burned to keep warm right?


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> *pjlla,*  you are such an inspiration to us all!  I wish that you could see yourself as the great successful personthat we see you.



Thanks for your kind words. I really need them right now.



keenercam said:


> *P * It is so good to see you here.  You poor thing.  I got all choked up reading about how upset you were after you stepped on the scale.  I wish I had some words of wisdom, but will you accept empathy instead? * Please remember that the scale is not the only measure of success. * Especially when you have lost so much and are so close to what you think your ultimate goal is, your body just ISNT going to give up the pounds that easily.  You have to acknowledge how much healthier you are just by being conscientious about this effort.  That does count for something, Pamela. It counts for a whole lot.  And even small gains for a few weeks will not take away all you have accomplished.  There are a lot of platitudes that we all hear along this journey, but they seem so trite sometimes when we are the person on the receiving end.  All I can say is that we all understand.  Just keep showing up.  *Ill repeat what I read last week on the weight watchers board  we all see the number we deserve on the scale, sometimes just not right away.*  Just keep keepin on, P.  And keep posting here. You have a LOT to contribute. You are a success story.  Share it. Renew your familiarity with it.  Pat yourself on the back for being here and for coming this far.  We LOVE to hear about it.  It isnt always about where we are and where we are going.  Many of us need to know where you have been and how you got here.



Thanks for those IMPORTANT reminders.



cclovesdis said:


> *Pamela*:  You are an amazing inspiration to me and I'm sure so many others here. Cam's response is beautifully written. I hope you find it helpful.
> 
> One idea for you. Have you tried using "SETPOINTS?" It's supposed to be for restaurants, but I use it at home too and find using them highly successful.


Thanks!  Not sure what SETPOINTS is?  Care to elaborate?  Would I find it with Google? Is it a WW thing?



50sjayne said:


> You've done really well-- this is nothing. There's probably some water retention involved and I question your scale....
> I know the feeling though-- *it's scary to see the scale creep up-- even just a little because 'they' are always saying anyone who loses weight will gain it back.* But we are different in the fact that A: we have support. B. We didn't lose the weight on some rididculous diet--we lost it by changing our habits. There_ are_ people who keep it off and we will be a part of those statistics. I always find it helps to wear a pair of pants that are a little tight when I've gained a little as a constant reminder lol. And more exercise-- helps with your stress level too.



SO SCARY!  You are so right about that.  



Connie96 said:


> *Pamela *-  Have you considered setting a goal "range"? I mean, even if you ate and exercised PERFECTLY for your entire adult life, the fluctuations would still be there. Hormones, fat%, muscle mass... while the number on the scale may INDICATE success, it does not DEFINE success. You have already succeeded and, even if you do need to shake it up a bit, you're still doing GREAT!



You know what?? A goal "RANGE" might be the perfect thing for me.  I'm a bit of a control freak and perfectionist (if you haven't already figured that out about me...) and try to stay at one number on the scale is probably going to make me NUTS!!  I know that for years WW recommended a two pound range (not more than 2 pounds above or below your goal weight), but honestly, I can change two pounds in a DAY!!  Maybe it would be better for me to have a 4 pound range.... more realistic.  Great idea!



Dreamer24 said:


> Pam, I'm sorry you are having such a rough week.  I don't have advice but I am hoping that your body is just storing up to shock you with a huge loss on your next weigh in!



Here's wishing that you're right!!



mikamah said:


> [*Pamela*-You are such an inspiration to me.  You have done so well, and I'm sure that number is so frustrating to you, but try to remember how far you have come, and remember that it is just a number, and how you feel and look is so much more important.  Hang in there.



I try to keep repeating that it IS just a number.... my clothes still fit just fine, so I haven't really gained any inches or mass. But honestly, I've had a few scary moments of body distortion.... for example, I glanced in the mirror in the restroom at school the other day and decided that my face looked HUGE!  WTH??? And today... while running errands in my yoga pants (in an effort to be SURE I got in my workout) I looked down and decided I looked like I suddenly had HUGE THUNDER THIGHS!! (That's what we called them in high school.) How silly of me.... but I'm glad at least I am realizing that it is DISTORTION and not reality.    Thanks for the hug. 




tigger813 said:


> UGH! I just can't win!!!! Now I've come down with a bladder infection! Luckily they will call in a prescription for me so I don't have to go in! Waiting to hear it's been called in! I've been in the bathroom every 2 minutes! It's so frustrating! I'm drinking cranberry juice that has lots of calories and I'm not happy about that! I had to leave the book fair early as I kept having to run to the bathroom!
> 
> It looks like I'll have to just order food with DD2 and take her to the store tomorrow. We will play games on her DSi this afternoon! She was so excited to get it this morning! I almost had to take it away from her so she would get ready for school.
> 
> Gotta run again!



Hopefully the infection will disappear quickly... that can CERTAINLY make you feel very icky.  If you are trying to increase your cranberry without drinking so much juice, I believe you can buy cranberry juice, unsweetened, in some sort of concentrated form at the health food store.



keenercam said:


> *Lindsay*  I hope DH is feeling better today. Oh, and happy day! When you said you found honeycrisp apples I decided to look for them and found some in our store last night.  They were ridiculously expensive at $2.28/pound but so worth it.  Now I can use all the other apples Ive been hoarding to make some butternut squash/apple/onion soup because I have delicious honeycrisps to eat as snacks.  Thank you for reminding me.
> 
> At least doing it the way I am doing it is relatively easy.  I'm not living on salads and carrots.  I'm eating normal foods in smaller portions.  And if that means that the losses are slower, I have to be okay with that.  Probably the biggest change is that we aren't eating out as much (like Rose) and that means that I have more control over most of my meals.  There have been times where we ate out several times during a week just because I didn't feel like cooking.  Right now, Howard has been trying to lose weight (especially with the Marine Corps Marathon being this Sunday), so he is more amenable to eating at home, too.  I just want us to continue to be this disciplined so that we can go into the holiday season with a healthy lifestyle as the norm and not something that we are striving for in the middle of the chaos of the holidays.



First of all... for New Englanders looking for the Honey Crisp apples, Market Basket had them today for $1.49/lb.  Not sure when that sale ends. 

You are SO RIGHT about making SUSTAINABLE changes in our exercise and eating habits.  You cannot (and probably will not want to) live forever on salad and carrots.  If you want to lose weight and MAINTAIN that loss, you MUST find a sensible, reasonable way to eat "normally".  WTG!



SettinSail said:


> Having a great day today and hope you are too.  Yoga class was great, the postures are getting easier as I slim down and get stronger.  A friend brought me a can of Pam spray that she was able to get because she has military access.  We don't have Pam in the German grocery stores.  It was a rare treat.  But I actually already have a can of it so I gave it to my friend who was very excited.  She is a big baker.  I'm not.  My yoga friend is going to bring me some chocolate chips next week, we don't have them in the German grocery stores either.  Perhaps I should not have asked for those !!!
> 
> Today, I noticed he had 20 Euros in his wallet and I asked him where it came from.  He said that a boy borrowed 2 Euros from him a few weeks ago and he charged him interest  I'm going to have to think about that, not sure what to say.  I wonder how on earth he got this kid to fork over 20 Euros !!??Shawn



Funny you should mention no chocolate chips in Germany.  My first roomate after college had been a German major.  And when she sent gifts to her host family in Germany, she always sent a few bags of chocolate chips so that they could make toll house cookies!  That definitely clinches it for me.... I will NEVER move to Germany... who could live without chocolate chip cookies?? 

As far as DS goes...... props to him for his enterpreneurial tendencies!  



brinalyn530 said:


> Just a quick hello to let you guys know I'm still here. I've been reading each day, but like Rose, just haven't had the focus or energy to craft a reply. I've just had a lot of little things frustrating me lately, I hope I'll have less to worry about soon and can get back to posting and replying regularly.
> 
> I'm just getting over a head cold that was driving me nuts for almost 2 weeks. My nose was Rudolph red and so sore from having to blow it every five seconds! I've only ran twice in the last two weeks because I just felt like crap, which is really making me nervous because my 10k is this Sunday. I feel very unprepared.
> 
> I need new shoes and/or inserts - the side of my left foot has been hurting after my runs and when I wear my running shoes during the day (I wear them to work on running days so I don't have to carry stinky shoes around with me all day). I'm worried about getting a new pair so close before the race, but I'm also worried about my foot hurting after the race and setting my trainer workouts back  . I guess I'll just wait until after the race and let the trainer know if it hurts too bad - maybe another upper body day or two until it feels better. Upper body days kill me though, I'm sore for days afterwards.
> 
> My trainer gave me a new eating plan - 2000 calories a day, front loading carbs, 250g of carbs + 150g of protein + 44g of fat per day, eating every three hours. It is surprisingly very difficult to eat 2000 calories of GOOD food every day, especially since I've been eating between 1300 and 1700 calories a day for well over a year now. The tracking/journaling is very time consuming and I feel like all I think about all day now is food - when do I have to eat next, don't forget to write down the nutrient stuff before you get rid of the package, writing down everything from the time I wake up until I go to sleep at night - it's pretty draining. Not to mention I'm so full all day that I haven't been drinking as much water as I need, which means 1 more thing keep track of and stuff into my body. He told me that I may see a slight gain the first week or two but to bear with him because he really thinks this is why I'm stalled (not enough calories for my activity level and nowhere near enough carbs). Well, I was actually down about 2 pounds this week, so maybe he's on to something  . I forgot to send my weigh in to Shannon though, so I didn't even get to count it!
> 
> The guy who used to clean my old house is coming by on Saturday afternoon (if DS doesn't have a playoff game - which I won't know until probably Friday night, really, can't these baseball men plan anything in advance  ) to tell me how much he's going to charge me to clean the new house. This is causing me stress for a couple of reasons, I'm concerned about how much he's going to charge me firstly since it's so close to Christmas and secondly I really need to clean some things (like the toilets and the stove top - if you ever need a new stove, don't buy a black one, it's a pain to keep looking clean) and finish the two loads of laundry that are currently sitting in my upstairs hallway because I didn't get to finish the laundry this weekend before he comes.
> 
> And of course Christmas is coming which means the annual worry over spending has already started. The only credit card I have is a small limit card from Best Buy (and only because my brother works there) so I have to carefully plan out when to buy which gifts between now and Christmas. Luckily, lay away seems to be making a come back!
> 
> Bree



Glad to hear that the new eating plan is working for you!!  I'd love to hear more about it.... I have to admit I don't know exactly what you mean by "front loading" your carbs.

Good luck with the Christmas shopping.  I just bought a bunch of stocking stuffers today with coupons that were about to expire.... cosmetics and fancy shampoo and stuff for DD.  I try to be really practical with the stocking stuff.... too much junk in the house already.  I try hard to put in "consumables" (stuff you use up).  Hit some great sale/coupon combos at Target today, so I was pleased  with my purchases.  Since DH gets paid once a  month, when Christmas comes it is a BIG chunk of the November and/or December paycheck if I haven't planned ahead at least a little bit!  I've got two larger items purchased already and a few stocking stuffers.  

Years ago when I was feeling a bit overwhelmed in my life, I had a lady come clean just the bathrooms and floors every other week.  It was an anniversary gift from DH for a few months.  It was UNBELIEVABLE how much better I felt when she was done!  Plus it inspired me to get busy cleaning elsewhere.  I would do the kids rooms and general picking up and dusting and such while she did my bathrooms and washed the kitchen floor and vacuumed everywhere.  When she was gone in two hours, my entire house was clean!!  I say, if you can swing the $, go for it!! 




keenercam said:


> Dani -- These cupcakes are SOOOO cute!!  Have you seen them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping that they'll be so cute that I won't be even slightly tempted to eat one.
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD:* The cupcake design and those photos are from the DisneyFamily.com website.  I am aspiring to making mine look that great.



Dang... those things are super cute!!  I wouldn't want anyone to eat them!! 




tigger813 said:


> Just found out that I can go to my high school's 80s reunion Thanksgiving weekend. I had an event scheduled but it just got canceled.  Now I have another incentive to get skinny!!!!
> 
> TTFN



Talk about a HUGE incentive! Truly.... I'll bet if you took a poll, more people try to lose weight for either a reunion or a wedding than for any other reason!!



flipflopmom said:


> Beat.  Family night at funeral home for friend tonight.  Wife doing great, kids... well.... I know how they feel.  Coaches, team kids, I cried over that before I ever had time to start the grief of a friend. Kinda hoped Ak would change her mind after she saw them, she said "I am positive I am making the right decision!"  So there you have it.  It was 1.5 hrs. away, on the way saw a car upside down nosedived into median, pretty sure at least 1 fatality.  SCARY.  Kids very disturbed.  Tornado warnings all the way home.  Driving through the middle of all the spottings.  Emotionally, mentally, physically drained.
> 
> love to all. Congrats to those excelling, in the boat with those struggling, let's paddle together.


 Hugs for you and prayers for your friend and her family.



Rose&Mike said:


> OMG--Honestly this week has just blown chunks--and last week was pretty annoying too. DS has an appointment Friday at the health center for very elevated blood pressure. Mike's relatives are stopping by on their way to Florida on Friday (his parents are both dead, so this is an uncle and two cousins)--long story there, needless to say we aren't real close.Mike thought tonight that he could have a beer after work before running, so I ran by myself tonight. I don't know why he thought it was a good idea to have a beer before running? And 5 minutes ago my mother called. Is someone out there in the universe mad at me this week? I didn't answer, not sure why she decided tonight was a good night to call when I haven't spoken with her in YEARS!!!!!
> 
> *Surprisingly enough for probably the first time in my life instead of wanting to pig out from stress, I have no appetite*. I actually lowered my maintain 2 pounds today. So I guess that's good.
> 
> Ok, if I don't post again for a while, it's because I don't want to share a bunch of downer negative stuff.



I find that the worst stress actually does cause me to lose my appetite.... but the daily kind of stress makes me want to eat!!  So obviously you are going through some really tough stuff.  



keenercam said:


> Then I went home and baked 90 cupcakes. I confess I licked the spatula at the end.



That's all???  I would have had my entire head in the mixing bowl!  I love cake batter and cookie dough!



tggrrstarr said:


> So I woke up this morning feeling like a truck had hit me overnight.  I couldn't understand it, since I all I did yesterday was walk.  My husband suggested it could be a delay from Tuesday's walking at the zoo.  We had a perfect 75 degree day in a nearly deserted zoo.  It was fantastic.
> 
> I then stepped on the scale - to find out my weight went back down!  Almost three pounds since yesterday, it really must have been water weight.  If it stays at this number, I might end up with a two pound loss for the week!  But since I felt so aweful, I decided to take a do almost nothing day today.  Spend time catching up with my tv shows and this thread.  (I do feel better after going back to sleep for a bit earlier).  I have like 6 Mediums, 3 Hawaii Five-0's and a couple Nikita's.  I was a big fan of the original series on USA a few years ago, so I thought I would give the new one a chance.  I am leaning towards no.  Which is why I've been avoiding watching it.  I should just go back and rewatch the original series instead.
> 
> My good news of the week, my husband's aunt emailed me with a free 3 month membership she got with her membership to a local gym, so I will be able to take advantage of that during the winter.  If I want to go longer, it'll just be $26 per month after that!  So I will go in and start that tomorrow.  I was wondering if the bikes there would be ok for my knee.  I will give it a try and see how it goes.
> 
> Pictures coming very soon!



Free for 3 months!?  That is terrific!  Make sure that the trainer there shows you how to use all of the equipment properly.



Well friends.... I feel like I've sort of caught up on here for now.  Not sure what tomorrow will bring on the scale, but I'm trying to "gird my loins" for possible bad news.  Not that I've done badly this week, but I suppose it is that mental game of... "prepare for the worst and hope for the best".  I'm hoping for the best for all of you too.  I know we all try SO HARD to be consistently good with our healthier eating, portion control, exercise.... all while lovingly (and sometimes financially) supporting our families and all that goes with that.  Things get crazy, people get sick.... everybody needs our attention and energy and it is so hard to give something back to OURSELVES.  But remember, the time you spend here chatting with us (us= likeminded people who want to live healthier more active lives), that is time for YOURSELF and your health.... both mental health and physical health!  

Love to all of you who took the time to craft a response to my freak out earlier this week.  I didn't mean to unload like that, but obviously I needed to.  The show of support truly brought me to tears.... good tears.  I cannot express how grateful I am............P


----------



## tigger813

Thanks for reminding me that I'm coaching starting tomorrow! I thought about it earlier in the week and then when getting sick yesterday it slipped my mind! YIKES! That would've been embarrassing!

Had a good day. I ended up having two clients so no nap today. Hopefully I'll get to sleep early tonight. Took the girls to get them some used DSi games after school and pick up a few other things at the grocery store.

Just had a scary moment a few minutes ago when DD2 started choking on a hot dog! I did the heimlich and she coughed it out but it scared her. She's so sweet that she apologized to me! I was explaining about taking small bites. Then her daddy belched and made her laugh. 

Just had some leftover chop suey that was in the freezer. I had a small dish with some parmesan cheese. I think I had made it with ground turkey so not too bad. I had a lite bologna rollup for lunch with some chipotle mayo. I used the 60 calorie pita so it was about 200 calories. I also had a yummy honey crisp apple! 

Off to my weight loss challenge meeting in an hour. Looking forward to the weigh in tomorrow. I need to drink more water tonight though. My workout today was my two massages I gave! I did work up a sweat! I plan on getting up very early tomorrow to get in a good workout before running to the kids' schools, taking acs out and taking the kids to Build A Bear!

QOTD: Friday: October 29: What piece of equipment have you found to be the most useful on your weight loss journey? 

For me at the beginning it was my Wii but now it is definitely my Magic Bullet which gets used several times a day between DD1, DH and myself. I also use the DVD player a lot.

DH and I will have to make some questions up tonight for the rest of my stay here as coach! I love coaching and am looking forward to a good week as I always seem to do well the week I am a coach. 

Time to fix myself a big bottle of water to drink before my meeting and then I will have another cup or two at the meeting and another when I get home. I wish it didn't get dark so early. Otherwise I'd walk to the center tonight! There is a wellness coach training next Saturday but I'm already doing a book fair that day. Hopefully I will be able to go to one!

I'm almost to where I was this past June which was my lowest weight ever! I am really wanting to reach my goal and a bit beyond before my trip in 4 weeks and 6 days. I'm just dying to get a 50 pound clippie! That's just a big milestone for me that I've been so close to before but also so far from it! I am determined to reach it next week!

Good luck to all with your weigh in tomorrow! I'll be getting in a last chance workout in the morning so feel free to join me at 5:15. I then may walk to the wellness center after DD2 gets on the bus for a little extra!

TTFN


----------



## Octoberbride03

Evening everybody 

Watching it rain outside my window.  I thought it was supposed to be over by now.  Ah well, still got a nice walk in with Onslow, he wanted longer but i could see he wasn't up for it.  He pictures himself to be a big energetic Lab.  In reality he be little Lhasa Apso mix

Weather report for the Wicked 10k on Sat. has me starting it in the 40s   For heaven's sake can't we make it warmer,  we have hit 90 here on halloween.   Anyhow, i seriously have to figure out what to wear up top.  I pick up my packet tomorrow night and will be getting a technical race shirt in it, but its short sleeved.  They are using the bib to track me so that has be very visible on my chest or abs somewhere.  I don't think I can use a jacket to cover it up for a bit till I warm up.  Can i?   Last year they used a shoe tracker, so this is new. 

So this brings me to a question:  Just how warm are the long sleeved exercise shirts?  We have some at target and of course I'd wear something over top.  Just terribly confused because all my prior 10ks have taken place in May and started in the early afternoon.  They weren't races though. They were all for CF.

Any ideas y'all have I'll listen to.  gotta go check supper and get a side made.  Got pork roast in the slow cooker tonight.

Have a good night everybody


----------



## keenercam

tigger813 said:


> For those of you checking out the weight loss articles, the password for week 6 is cleanse
> 
> TTFN



Tracey - Somehow I've misplaced the link to the website.  I have all the articles up through week 5 and I am finding the articles very informative. When you get the chance, could you post the link again, please? Sorry!


----------



## Rose&Mike

QOTD for Friday--I don't know if this counts but my running shoes--couldn't function without good running shoes, and my food processer. We have a cuisinart which we got a couple of years ago and it makes cooking at home so much easier.

Still don't know what's up with the relatives for tomorrow. I'm off work tomorrow, and I swear if they just show up at the house I'm not answering the door until Mike gets home. (I am a terrible person, I know.) But Mike suggested that we meet for dinner, and they responded they wanted to see our house first--well, I did not clean the house because we really wanted to just meet for dinner. Could be interesting. We always joke that we only see his relatives when they are on there way to Florida and they stop by to use our bathroom.

I did not eat enough today. I have to figure out what to have for dinner. And haven't heard from DS today, so hopefully he's doing ok. I did work out today, so I was happy about that. I have been really having to force myself to get the workouts in--just haven't been motivated. And I have decided I would like to lose 7-10 more pounds, but I'm going to stay a maintainer. It might seem like a weird way to do it, but I seem to be able to keep the ana thoughts in check better. I think because it's less pressure--I'm basically telling myself it's ok if you stay where you are, but here's a goal you can work towards. That would put me in the 132-135 range.

And Lindsay--you had great questions this week. I'm sorry I didn't answer them, but I liked reading everyone's responses.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Octoberbride03 said:


> Evening everybody
> 
> Watching it rain outside my window.  I thought it was supposed to be over by now.  Ah well, still got a nice walk in with Onslow, he wanted longer but i could see he wasn't up for it.  He pictures himself to be a big energetic Lab.  In reality he be little Lhasa Apso mix
> 
> Weather report for the Wicked 10k on Sat. has me starting it in the 40s   For heaven's sake can't we make it warmer,  we have hit 90 here on halloween.   Anyhow, i seriously have to figure out what to wear up top.  I pick up my packet tomorrow night and will be getting a technical race shirt in it, but its short sleeved.  They are using the bib to track me so that has be very visible on my chest or abs somewhere.  I don't think I can use a jacket to cover it up for a bit till I warm up.  Can i?   Last year they used a shoe tracker, so this is new.
> 
> So this brings me to a question:  Just how warm are the long sleeved exercise shirts?  We have some at target and of course I'd wear something over top.  Just terribly confused because all my prior 10ks have taken place in May and started in the early afternoon.  They weren't races though. They were all for CF.
> 
> Any ideas y'all have I'll listen to.  gotta go check supper and get a side made.  Got pork roast in the slow cooker tonight.
> 
> Have a good night everybody



Running clothing is often heat rated--like it might say it's cold gear or heat gear. Mike has some underarmor stuff that is for only under 55. Honestly in the 40s (unless it's windy or rainy) I would probably wear either a long sleeve shirt or long pants, but not both. You could wear an old sweatshirt at the start and then just toss it or tie it around your waste. I get warm very quickly and in the 50s have even considered taking off my shirt and running in my jog bra. I bought a champion shirt from Target that's longsleeved and I like it. It wicks ok (gets the sweat off you). I think it would be hot to be in a long sleeved shirt and something over it. 

I have more of an issue with the cold air and my lungs and have something I wear over my mouth and nose when it's cold. In the 40s Mike will run in shorts and gloves. Think about what part of you is usually the coldest and cover that part up good. Whatever you decide I'm sure it will be fine. I hope you have a really good race.


----------



## tigger813

keenercam said:


> Tracey - Somehow I've misplaced the link to the website.  I have all the articles up through week 5 and I am finding the articles very informative. When you get the chance, could you post the link again, please? Sorry!



No problem, Cam. Happy to repost it!

www.weightlosschallenge.com

Week 6 password: cleanse
Week 7 will be available tomorrow. The leader forgot the password tonight. I tried to figure it out from the title but couldn't so I will post it tomorrow. I will see her when I do my weigh in at 8:30.

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi everyone.  Thanks so much for the kind words.  I truly had a blast coaching this week.  Welcome to Tracey our new coach starting tomorrow.

I dont have time for replies tonight but wanted to say I enjoyed seeing and hearing about your costumes.  Here is a picture of the one I was talking about.  My cousin was ALF. After looking at the picture I was cracking up I have no idea where she got that costume.






I got home really late tonight and am bummed that I cant find motivation to run on the treadmill.  I am just exhausted.  I am off tomorrow for Ryans halloween parade at school.  I may try to get a run in outside after that.  I had a bit of an issue with food choices today.  So much that I am even embarressed to talk about it.  Tomorrow is a new day.....

For everyone who is under the weather or stressed beyond belief here are some  You are all in my thoughts.

For those that are celebrating accomplishments, good days, wt loss, etc.  I am celebrating with you too.

TTYL


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I just found another good one.  I think I dressed up like this the first year I was working at the doctors office.


----------



## Connie96

Hey ladies. I've read all of your posts for today, but I'm going to forego replies tonight. *pjlla*, I was so happy to read a more positive post from you today!  And *Rose*, I really hope your family "reunion" goes well - or is, at least, tolerable. 

Today wasn't my best day. I have decided that I have to quit all caffeine. I have been hitting it really hard over the last several weeks and I have gotten to where I can't wake up in the mornings. Caffeine no longer revs me up, it just barely helps me feel conscious. So... without any caffeine today I had a headache for most of the day and felt like I was in a coma. Which led to... less than controlled eating. The best thing I can say is that I didn't overeat anything genuinely awful, but I ate a TON of grapes. Just couldn't stop. I started right before lunch and I kept munching off and on all day and into the evening. So, where I made poor food selections yesterday and stayed in my calories, today, I made healthier selections but totally blew my calories.

Recap:
Breakfast - cereal, almonds, milk
Morning break - walk
Lunch - Apple Pecan Chicken Salad
Snack - granola cookie, milk
Dinner - Amy's Rice & Veggie bowl, baby carrots, one cupcake
And.... GRAPES. TONS and TONS of GRAPES. All day long.
Workout - I had planned to run sprints tonight, but I wimped out. Too tired. The breaktime walk will have to do for today.

One other thing before I go... A good friend of mine at work, who will be running the marathon relay with me in January, has started a blog to keep himself motivated as he trains for the KILLER last leg of that relay. His name is James and he is an all-round great guy. I was hoping to drum up some support for him and, if you have time to check it out, I think you'll like it... http://quadzillaquest.blogspot.com/

And, now I have to get logged on to my office and do some more work before I go to bed. Have a good night, ladies.


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone.   I now have only one project to focus on for the next two weeks.  I literally feel like weights have been lifted off my shoulders.  But now that I only have one project to work on, I am procrastinating.  I gave myself a deadline so that will definitely help.  I made another crazy concoction today for lunch. I had some grapes left over from a snack and some shredded chicken.  So I went to the cafeteria and got some lettuce, nuts, and raspberry vinaigrette.  Combined everything together and had an interesting salad. I get tired of having the same kind of salad over and over so its nice to get a variety whenever I can.  I cant believe tomorrow is Friday.  Hope everyone sees the numbers they are looking for tomorrow morning.  Happy Friday. 

Lindsay- hope the treadmill last night wasnt too dreadful.  I too hate that it gets cold and dark early.  It has really killed my exercise routine.  You have a hilarious nurse picture!

Kelli- You have such a wonderful and supportive husband!  I have had occurrences of eating but still feeling starved afterwards.  I usually do exactly what you did.  I think the stomach just doesnt catch up fast enough to know we ate.  Your party looked awesome.  You did a good job.  Thanks for sharing pics.

Tracey- Thats great you can make it to your reunion.  Im sure youll meet your goal in no time.  Hope you get some good rest tonight.  You DD2 is so smart!  

Deb- Love the wallpaper.  What color did you end up picking?

Taryn & Rose-

CC- I hope you feel better.  Youre such a great person for helping others so much.

Connie- Have fun trick or treating with DS!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thursdays QOTD
> What was your favorite halloween costume either you or your children ever had.  Feel free to share pictures if you have them


I think what I wore last Halloween was cute.  My mil helped me make a dress, the same as lucy van pelt.  My BF had a Charlie brown shirt.  And my beagle starred as himself.  I took my doggie trick or treating with my siblings.  We went to a haunted house and the funiest thing is that my dog got scared when someone jumped out at him.  My dog was even sniffing at it and I was surprised he didnt know it was someone. He made us go home quick.  

Shawn- IKEA stores can be so addicting.  So are the IKEA stores the same as they are in the states?

Cam- Hope you get some rest today.  That was a lot of cupcakes!

Lisah- Wow thats just wrong how much homework they gave DS.  Glad it all worked out.  Yay for your foot getting better!
J
ennz-  ooh whats the headless horseman that youre going to?

P- I think the weight range is an excellent idea.


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thursdays QOTD
> What was your favorite halloween costume either you or your children ever had.  Feel free to share pictures if you have them
> 
> My favorite was my senior year in high school we had a costume party dance.  My best friend and I went to the goodwill and got old clothes.  I dressed in a polyester peach colored womens suit, I did my hair in a bee hive kinda style, I had all kinds of older jewelry, I also did the blue eye shadow, heavy on the blush, pink lipstick makeup.  It was hilarious.  I was really thin then but I remember squeezing myself into a size 8.  Half way through the night I was dancing and bent down and split my pants.  We laughed so hard that night.  I will post pics later if I can find them.  I have to get the kids ready now.



I can't pick just one costume.  I'll try to find time to post my collection.  I've made tons of costumes over the years, several have won prizes. 



tigger813 said:


> Thanks for reminding me that I'm coaching starting tomorrow! I thought about it earlier in the week and then when getting sick yesterday it slipped my mind! YIKES! That would've been embarrassing!
> 
> Had a good day. I ended up having two clients so no nap today. Hopefully I'll get to sleep early tonight. Took the girls to get them some used DSi games after school and pick up a few other things at the grocery store.
> 
> Just had a scary moment a few minutes ago when DD2 started choking on a hot dog! I did the heimlich and she coughed it out but it scared her. She's so sweet that she apologized to me! I was explaining about taking small bites. Then her daddy belched and made her laugh.
> 
> Just had some leftover chop suey that was in the freezer. I had a small dish with some parmesan cheese. I think I had made it with ground turkey so not too bad. I had a lite bologna rollup for lunch with some chipotle mayo. I used the 60 calorie pita so it was about 200 calories. I also had a yummy honey crisp apple!
> 
> Off to my weight loss challenge meeting in an hour. Looking forward to the weigh in tomorrow. I need to drink more water tonight though. My workout today was my two massages I gave! I did work up a sweat! I plan on getting up very early tomorrow to get in a good workout before running to the kids' schools, taking acs out and taking the kids to Build A Bear!
> 
> QOTD: Friday: October 29: What piece of equipment have you found to be the most useful on your weight loss journey?
> 
> For me at the beginning it was my Wii but now it is definitely my Magic Bullet which gets used several times a day between DD1, DH and myself. I also use the DVD player a lot.
> 
> DH and I will have to make some questions up tonight for the rest of my stay here as coach! I love coaching and am looking forward to a good week as I always seem to do well the week I am a coach.
> 
> Time to fix myself a big bottle of water to drink before my meeting and then I will have another cup or two at the meeting and another when I get home. I wish it didn't get dark so early. Otherwise I'd walk to the center tonight! There is a wellness coach training next Saturday but I'm already doing a book fair that day. Hopefully I will be able to go to one!
> 
> I'm almost to where I was this past June which was my lowest weight ever! I am really wanting to reach my goal and a bit beyond before my trip in 4 weeks and 6 days. I'm just dying to get a 50 pound clippie! That's just a big milestone for me that I've been so close to before but also so far from it! I am determined to reach it next week!
> 
> Good luck to all with your weigh in tomorrow! I'll be getting in a last chance workout in the morning so feel free to join me at 5:15. I then may walk to the wellness center after DD2 gets on the bus for a little extra!
> 
> TTFN



My scale is my most important piece of equipment.  It keeps me on track.


----------



## cclovesdis

tggrrstarr said:


> So I woke up this morning feeling like a truck had hit me overnight.  I couldn't understand it, since I all I did yesterday was walk.  My husband suggested it could be a delay from Tuesday's walking at the zoo.  We had a perfect 75 degree day in a nearly deserted zoo.  It was fantastic.
> 
> I then stepped on the scale - to find out my weight went back down!  Almost three pounds since yesterday, it really must have been water weight.  If it stays at this number, I might end up with a two pound loss for the week!
> 
> My good news of the week, my husband's aunt emailed me with a free 3 month membership she got with her membership to a local gym, so I will be able to take advantage of that during the winter.  If I want to go longer, it'll just be $26 per month after that!  So I will go in and start that tomorrow.  I was wondering if the bikes there would be ok for my knee.  I will give it a try and see how it goes.



Hope you are feeling better! 

Great pics! 

 for the gym membership. That's a great price for after 3 months too! I love my gym. Hope you do too!

 for water weight!  and  for weigh-in tomorrow!



lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* you probably already know a lot more than you give yourself credit for.    Try not to stress.



Thanks!  Me, stress?!?! Who would have guessed? 

Glad DS is feeling better.  Great pics of him too! 



jennz said:


> My favorite costume for dd would have to be her first one she made herself...she and her friend made giant cardboard flipflops and one was "flip" and the other was "flop."  They are truly each one half of a pair!



That's so creative! 



pjlla said:


> Thanks!  Not sure what SETPOINTS is?  Care to elaborate?  Would I find it with Google? Is it a WW thing?



Very happy to read that you are doing better! 

SETPOINTS (pretty sure it's all capitalized) is something WW came out with when they stopped Core and started Filling Foods. Certain foods, mostly fruits, nonprocessed meats, and some grains have a set points value in case you have no idea how much you ate. So, if I order a pork chop at a restaurant and trim off the fat and bone, it is x points, as long as I can safely assume I had more than 3 oz. A bowl of watermelon, providing you think it's over 1 cup, is 2 points, whether it is more like 2.5 cups or 5 cups. The other rule is that you have to choose one food per meal to use SETPOINTS for- I usually choose the meat or the fruit. My favorite meal to use SETPOINTS is tacos made with ground turkey breast. I have enough to measure and count already (cheese, shells, etc.) so it's one less thing to worry about and it gives me some buffer because I probably don't eat 5 points of meat, but I do eat a lot of veggies, probably enough to call 1-2 points. I think I do best when I use SETPOINTS on protein sources. 

I'm off to bed now. I will reply more in the morning. Have a great day tomorrow everyone!  for weigh-in!

Thanks to *Lindsay* for coaching this week!


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thursdays QOTD
> What was your favorite halloween costume either you or your children ever had.  Feel free to share pictures if you have them


I'd have to go with michael's tigger costume, just one from the disney store that he wore when on halloween when he was 3 and 4, and  so many days for a couple years.  He bounced around here so much, "whoo hoo hoo hoo-ing" it was so cute.  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Friday: October 29: What piece of equipment have you found to be the most useful on your weight loss journey?


I'd have to go with my running shoes, though my computer is a close second.  I don't know where I'd be if I didn't have the computer to get the support and inspiration I do here, as well as to head to any restaurant armed with the nutritional information.  

Love hearing about everyone's costume and seeing the pictures.  

Lisa- Your son is so cute.  How sweet you dh makes you a calendar every year.  

tggsterr- your party looks like so much fun, and menu just disgusting in the most wonderful way.  Love the shrunken head punch.

Lindsay-Love the nurse pic.  Hope you are able to get some time tomorrow to regroup and relax a little.  Enjoy ryan's party.  Thanks for coaching this week.

Tracey- thanks for coaching the week ahead.  

I plan to get on every day and post, as well as answer the qotds, and track every bite again.  I'm expecting a gain tomorrow, but was on track today, so I hope it's minimal.

Hugs to all who need them tonight, and good luck to all tomorrow for weighin.  

Have a good night.


----------



## flipflopmom

Morning everyone.  I've got to get over this disconnected feeling.  My entire thought and action process regarding weight has taken a back burner.  I am pretty sure I have gained... maybe several pounds.  I feel fat.  I am a bit worried about complacency.  Hopefully, after next week, I'll be able to get back in the groove.  Everything is just so hectic and topsy turvy right now.  My digestive system is a little nuts, too.  I really need to get a run in this weekend.

School is nuts, home is....adjusting, Master's class is rolling right along, Pampered Chef is taking most of my extra time just trying to figure it all out, making contacts, sending invitations, etc.  House is a WRECK.  I have a 1,000 item to do list that grows by the thought.  I am taking a fairly healthy mental approach, though, I think.  "What do I need to be doing this minute to achieve my goals"?  Which leads to not much downtime, of course.  It is so imperative that I have a good first 30 days, there are a lot of incentives/money riding on them.  

Busy weekend - tonight is the team Halloween party, so Anna Kat is going to say goodbye.  Should be fairly emotional, but she has made her decision, not looking back, and feels great about it, I think.  So my emotions about the whole thing are out of the picture.  Blue billion things on my morning to do list tomorrow, we are going to a friends "pre-trick or treat" party.  They are doing games, etc. for the kids, kids changing there, then headed out together to hit their neighborhood.  Still have to talk to Brad about the point that we are going to leave to T or T at his parents, my mom's etc.

Sunday, another blue billion things.  I really want to take a day off work next week just to get caught up.  Brad's off again next Friday, and the entire week of Thanksgiving.  Here we go again.

Sorry to rant and complain, just trying to update everyone as to my whereabouts.  I miss you guys!
Taryn


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lisa--those picutres are so cute! Glad DS is feeling better.



pjlla said:


> I try to keep repeating that it IS just a number.... my clothes still fit just fine, so I haven't really gained any inches or mass. But honestly, I've had a few scary moments of body distortion.... for example, I glanced in the mirror in the restroom at school the other day and decided that my face looked HUGE!  WTH??? And today... while running errands in my yoga pants (in an effort to be SURE I got in my workout) I looked down and decided I looked like I suddenly had HUGE THUNDER THIGHS!! (That's what we called them in high school.) How silly of me.... but I'm glad at least I am realizing that it is DISTORTION and not reality.    Thanks for the hug.
> 
> Years ago when I was feeling a bit overwhelmed in my life, I had a lady come clean just the bathrooms and floors every other week.  It was an anniversary gift from DH for a few months.  It was UNBELIEVABLE how much better I felt when she was done!  Plus it inspired me to get busy cleaning elsewhere.  I would do the kids rooms and general picking up and dusting and such while she did my bathrooms and washed the kitchen floor and vacuumed everywhere.  When she was gone in two hours, my entire house was clean!!  I say, if you can swing the $, go for it!!


P--I have days like this (first paragraph). I really don't understand where it comes from, but I guess it's just part of the process. Sometimes I think a lot of it depends on what I'm wearing that day. I tried on some compression shorts on Wednesday and I was HORRIFIED by how they looked and how huge I felt I looked in them. I see lots of people in compression shorts and don't think twice about how they look. But for some reason I can't wear them because all I see are fat legs. I know I don't have fat legs, it's just a distortion issue. Maybe I should get some anyhow, and force myself to work through the distortion issues.

And as for the housecleaner. We have been talking about getting someone to clean the bathrooms, clean the floors downstairs and dust downstairs. I can do the rest, but I am so sick of cleaning. My sisters and I had to clean the house since I was about 10. I feel like I have been cleaning my entire life. How do you find someone to clean though--that's the part that's stressing me out. And how do you know what is a reasonable fee?

Lindsay--Great Halloween pictures! I hope you get your running mojo back this weekend.

Connie--Good luck with giving up the caffeine. It's hard but it's doable. I went from diet soda, to coffee, to tea to nothing.  I miss it sometimes, but now when I have even a tiny bit I get a nice little jolt from it. Here's some benefits from giving up caffeine--much whiter teeth, very economical--water is a lot cheaper, less jitters, less headaches, and for me less anxiety. I have been stressed for the last two weeks, but I know last year I would have been much worse--with a lot more anxiety issues.  After I had the heart thing this spring, Mike even gave up caffeine--and he drank ALOT of coffee at work. He said he is really glad he did it. Having said all that, I am going to get a decaf today to try to get my tummy moving since we are racing tomorrow. I read that decaf has the same benefits. I know decaf has some caffeine, so I am going to stick with one before big run days, and hopefully it will be no big deal. Good luck!

Kathy--so glad you are back!

Taryn--hope you have fun with the Halloween stuff this weekend.

Bree--HAVE A GREAT RACE!!!!!!

OctoberBride--Hope you have a great race too!!!!

We ended up getting a thin crust onion, garlic and tomato pizza last night. They forgot to cook it, so they gave Mike a free appetizer when he went to get it and I didn't touch it. Only had two pieces of pizza and my custard cup of ice cream.  

I think I'm going to clean out my sweaters and long sleeved shirts today and might go shopping for a bit. Most of my stuff is xl so I know I'll need some new stuff. I guess I will be cleaning up the first floor today (especially the bathroom) since we don't know what's going on today. I am going to be positive today (or at least try)--I will have a cleaned up house at least after all this. Hopefully the doctor at the health center will scare DS into taking better care of himself.  His bp last week was 159 over something. This week 149 over something. At the health center on Wednesday it was in the 140s over something--can't remember. Anyhow they took it three times at the health center and it stayed high so they are having come back. Mike's dad died at 49 of a heart attack and Mike has to keep his weight down or his bp goes up. DS has cut way back on the caffeine,(or so he says) but doesn't exercise enough and eats like a college student. It's interesting, I googled it and up until age 18 blood pressure levels for kids are ok if they are higher. The 140s though is kind of over the top.

So there's my day. Feeling better about things. Now I just need to get motivated and get something done today! Hope the scale is friendly to everyone!


----------



## SettinSail

Hi friends!   I should be doing a million things right now but I find myself killing time checking in here and posting  Did not do too well with food choices at S&B last night.  I kinda got sucked into the peer pressure.  They were saying "What is she doing?   Not eating?   Why?  This dish is not so bad, really"   etc.  It did not take me long to cave in and eat just so I fit in with the others.    Ended up eating a bacon wrapped date, a sundried tomato/mozarella skewer, hummus with veggies and ...........1/2 piece pumpkin bread and small cube of spice cake.  Managed to maintain weight this morning, got some things done at son's school and had yoga class.  I knew this was coming but after yoga a lady made a cake for her 50th birthday.  It is the custom in Germany to throw your own birthday celebration (even though we are mostly Americans in this class).  She served everyone a very generous slice of chocolate cake with chocolate icing and there I was, just trying to fit in with everyone, eating away!  I need to think ahead next time and stick to my guns better.
I also got my bag of Choc Chips today too, 24 ounces!  I've never seen a bag that big.  I will make them last a long time.



cclovesdis said:


> When my first ENT first said Meniere's disease, my sister was with me. I had went right after an episode. I asked if my sister would likely have it too. He said no, but know that I have since seen 4 other ENTs and am now on my 6th. He is a neurotologist out of Yale. I haven't seen in him in almost a year, it's not really necessary right now. My hearing has been all over the place, but is normal for an adult. (Children have slightly stricter standards, and I believe I'm borderline there.) I haven't tried doing any exercises. I do sleep with a fan running as long as possible because of the tinnitus, but that's really all I do. I should also mention that the vertigo episodes, especially the first few I had, took a while to recover from-sometimes days. The first time, I left teaching with the kids on a half-day of school (we had PD), and didn't go back until Tuesday. But then again, I was great for almost 2 months before anything happened again. The only reason I called in sick that day was because I had to run to the bathroom so many times in the less than 2 hours I was awake before the 7 AM cut-off, that I knew I wouldn't be okay to teach for 45 minutes with an unofficial minute break and then repeat.
> 
> I hope that you are episode-free for a very long time.



Wow, CC, you have really been through a lot with this.  I hope we are BOTH episode free for a very long time.  I did not notice anything after having one drink last night so continuing to monitor things here.



pjlla said:


> Funny you should mention no chocolate chips in Germany.  My first roomate after college had been a German major.  And when she sent gifts to her host family in Germany, she always sent a few bags of chocolate chips so that they could make toll house cookies!  That definitely clinches it for me.... I will NEVER move to Germany... who could live without chocolate chip cookies??
> 
> As far as DS goes...... props to him for his enterpreneurial tendencies!
> 
> 
> Well friends.... I feel like I've sort of caught up on here for now.  Not sure what tomorrow will bring on the scale, but I'm trying to "gird my loins" for possible bad news.  Not that I've done badly this week, but I suppose it is that mental game of... "prepare for the worst and hope for the best".  I'm hoping for the best for all of you too.  I know we all try SO HARD to be consistently good with our healthier eating, portion control, exercise.... all while lovingly (and sometimes financially) supporting our families and all that goes with that.  Things get crazy, people get sick.... everybody needs our attention and energy and it is so hard to give something back to OURSELVES.  But remember, the time you spend here chatting with us (us= likeminded people who want to live healthier more active lives), that is time for YOURSELF and your health.... both mental health and physical health!
> 
> Love to all of you who took the time to craft a response to my freak out earlier this week.  I didn't mean to unload like that, but obviously I needed to.  The show of support truly brought me to tears.... good tears.  I cannot express how grateful I am............P



Yes, no cc here but they do have awesome chocolate.  I think the chocolate here is so good, they do not understand why you would break it in to tiny chips???    SERIOUSLY good chocolate in Germany

As for the second part of you post, that says it all right there!

Lisah:  Love the pictures of your son throughout the years!  Soooo cute!

Tggrrstarr- Loved your party pictures and such creative dishes

Tracey:  Good luck getting back to 50 pounds gone, I know you can do it

Maureen: Good luck with your 10k  And, pork roast,mmmmmmm
I bet it smells good at your house!

Lindsay- You look great in the pantsuit costume, a lot better than ALF
And, the NURSE costume, hilarious

Connie:  Good luck getting off of caffeine.  I stopped drinking Diet Pepsi October 1st and feel great now.  I occasionaly have a dilema where I don't have any good drink options.  Here they drink mostly sparkling water which I do not like so sometimes have had to choose between soda, juice and sparkling water.  The 3 times that happened, I chose Sprite.  It did not seem right so I think I may have to drink sparkling water every now and then.

Cupcaker:  Good luck getting going on your last project for awhile.  I am such a last minute person, I hear ya on the procrastination!  I've never been to IKEA in the US so I can't compare.  I would guess the merchandise is a little different.  

Deb:  I agree, my SCALE has been the most important tool in my journey so far.  I actually got very scared a few years ago that I was going to keep getting bigger and bigger so I actually made a vow to NEVER go above my heighest weight at that time.  For 2 years, I weighed every day and made sure to stay at that number.  Last February I finally decided if I could watch my weight and maintain it, maybe I could try to lose some so have got 20 off so far.  I have a goal to lose 50 pounds now.  It's slow but it will happen some day.

Have a great day ladies.  We do so much to help our children and partners have a great day too so let your light shine where it can!

Shawn


----------



## tigger813

Good morning to my favorite group of losers!!!!

For those that are struggling right now, take a moment at some time today to take a deep breath and "smell the roses" as they say. Be good to yourself! We are all here for each other and are always available to help.

I had a good night's sleep and actually woke up before the alarm went off so I got in a 3 mile Pilates walk and Bob's 20 minute strength workout!

Happy to say I'm down 4 pounds this week!!!!!!

Time to finish getting ready for my day: get DD2 on the bus, run to wellness center, run to bank, help in DD2s class for 45 minutes, take acs out of windows, get some more cleaning in, go to DD1s class party, take girls to Build A Bear, go for Chinese food for DD2s birthday dinner, come home to watch Project Runway Finale, get ready for my book fair tomorrow!!! 

Probably have a protein shake or Greek yogurt shake for lunch today so I can save up the calories for supper tonight. 

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

just taking a minute to answer the QOTD then I will be back later with replies.

I would say the most valuable equipment I have is a tie between my sneakers without them I couldnt run and this is my biggest motivator and my scale.  If I dont weigh myself every few days I can feel myself slacking.  It keeps me honest.


----------



## mikamah

just a quick good morning and happy weighin day!!!!  Like tigger said, lets all try to take some time to smell the roses today.   And be good to ourselves, no negativity.

I am down .4 of the pound I gained last week.   I ran 3 times this week, for 9 miles total, and I am pretty sure that is what saved me on the scale.  Now I try to think how much weight I could have lost if i had been eating within my points and stayed away from the junk.  I'll try to keep that in my mind in the week ahead.  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I slept in this morning and that was not the plan at all. I had something I had to do before 6:45 and that didn't happen. Not a big deal at all, but I still feel guilty. I shouldn't though, because it seems like it ended up being unnecessary. But, you know me 

I baby-sat for longer than I had expected last night, so I did actually need to sleep later this morning. I was able to study for over an hour last night, plus about an hour yesterday morning/afternoon. So, overall, a good day for studying. Hoping for at least an hour today. I'd love to finish this chapter on ratios and proportions, but it's probably another 200 questions. It's possible, but I already feel like I need a nap, so I'll see.

Have a great day everyone!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Friday: October 29: What piece of equipment have you found to be the most useful on your weight loss journey?



I love my Wii Fit+/balance board. It's great exercise for me and doubles as my scale. 

*Maureen*: Have a great race! 

Your Onslow stories are too funny! 

*Rose*: Hope everything works out with your visitors today. 

*Lindsay*: I LOVE your costumes! The nurse costume is hilarious! You definitely went all out! 

Hope you have a great day today! 

*Connie*: Good luck giving up caffeine. 

Hope today is a great day! 

*Jeanette*: Thanks for the compliment!  You have all been so supportive and I truly appreciate it. 

I think setting a deadline was a great idea! 

Love your salad yesterday!


----------



## cclovesdis

mikamah said:


> I'd have to go with michael's tigger costume, just one from the disney store that he wore when on halloween when he was 3 and 4, and  so many days for a couple years.  He bounced around here so much, "whoo hoo hoo hoo-ing" it was so cute.



That sounds so adorable! 

*Taryn*:  Hope AK is ok tonight. 

*Rose*: Glad to hear you are doing better! 

Hope DS is too. 

Great job with dinner last night! 

*Shawn*:  on last night and  for maintaining! Seems to me like you know what you are doing! 



SettinSail said:


> Wow, CC, you have really been through a lot with this.  *I hope we are BOTH episode free for a very long time.*  I did not notice anything after having one drink last night so continuing to monitor things here.



Me too! 



tigger813 said:


> Happy to say I'm down 4 pounds this week!!!!!!



 That's great! Fingers crossed for you with the Wellness Center challenge! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> my scale.  If I dont weigh myself every few days I can feel myself slacking.  It keeps me honest.



Same here! 



mikamah said:


> I am down .4 of the pound I gained last week.



 Congrats!


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!  I am exhausted from working on cupcakes and cleanup the last two nights.  On top of that, my secretary is out sick again, so my morning has already been a mad scramble.  (Oh, and I had to color my hair this morning - the grey patches and the dark roots were completely unbearable)


Well, I was kind of disappointed in how the cupcakes turned out.  The mummy Mickies are not so obviously Mickeys and we couldn't quite figure out how to position the ears to make them look right.  I nearly threw the rolling pin out of frustration in trying to work with marshmallows for the bandages and finally Andrew went to Michael's and got white fondant.  It is Duff's brand (from Ace of Cakes) and it was soooooo incredibly easy to work with AND it tastes good. 

So, here are the cupcakes packed to go to Andrew's school and the second picture are a couple (close up) that we'll take to Jenn and her apartment mate tomorrow.











Howard did more than half the Jack faces for me - I just couldn't get the hang of the cake decorating tip and I think there was too much frosting on the cupcakes, too. 

Andrew was so appreciative and promises he won't be embarassed by my feeble effort.  When it came right down to it, he made me laugh when he said "Mom, come on. These are high school students.  Do you think they'll care what the cupcakes look like? ......  Ummmm, I don't mean these aren't cute.  I just mean they won't be scrutinizing them to see if you put the Mickey ears in the right place or to see if they all have the same number of mummy bandages."  :lol:


----------



## keenercam

Rose - I think you were asking about a cleaning lady, right?  We finally bit the bullet this spring.  I was sick of hearing Howard complaining about cleaning the bathrooms, mopping floors, vacuuming, etc., and I just wasn't around enough to want to spend my free time cleaning.  We had The Maids come in and do a very thorough cleaning because I hadn't even had time for spring cleaning.  

Once the base cleaning was done, I looked for a cleaning lady.  I put the word out to people that we were looking and I asked friends for recommendations.  Interestingly, though, one morning at the gym in the locker room I was lamenting to my friend about not being able to find someone.  Another woman overheard me and told me her cousin does that.   I gave her my number and her cousin, Jill called me.  

Jill comes every other week and cleans all the bathrooms, dusts the first floor (except our office), dusts the master bedroom and the guest room (the kids' rooms are their private domain and I refuse to pay for someone to clean their messes).  She cleans the whole kitchen, including inside the microwave and the cooktop.  She wipes down all the furniture (including our headboard and footboard and the pedestal on the kitchen table!)  She sweeps and mops all the floors and vacuums all the rugs (area and wall to wall).  It takes her and her helper more than 2 hours to do all of that and they do such a great job that we hardly have to do any of those things in between visits.  We pay $85/visit and it is worth every penny -- I'd get rid of cable before I'd cut Jill out of our budget.  It seems like such an extravagance but it is so important to us for the house to be clean and Jill is so appreciative of the business - it allows her to be a mostly stay at home Mom for 3 young children.  I am just so impressed that she has an MBA and used to be a top-level executive at a local company and then started this business and is turning away referrals.  She is pleasant (my fur-baby, Cali, LOVES her) and efficient and absolutely trustworthy.  I wish all my busy friends had a Jill in their lives.


----------



## Dreamer24

I'm feeling really positive today.  I had a small loss after last weeks gain of a lb.  I don't expect to meet my 12 lb goal for the challenge because I had a slow start and I will eb in Disney with deluxe dining for the last two weeks.  I'd have to meet my goal before that, and even if I could, it probably wouldn't last through vacation.  With that said, I KNOW I can meet at LEAST half of my goal and that just confirms for me that I'll be able to do the rest at the next challenge.  One lb at a time, one day at a time, one healthy choice/change at a time and it really doesn't sound that difficult or overwhelming to get back to my goal weight. I know I can do.  

I've been doing so bad with exercise because I've been suffering from migraines (going through a lot of testing to find out why) BUT just making better eating choices is keeping the scale moving.  That's not to say every choice has been good but the majority have!  I cna't wait to see how close I can get by the end of the challenge!

Connie, good luck giving up caffeine.  I have one thing each morning with caffeine and it's more because I enjoy it because I don't find that it wakes me up.  I know a lot of people who struggle because they drink it all day long.  I know you have the strength to do it!


----------



## Dreamer24

Cam, they look great!  The jack ones are amazing!  I can't believe how many you made!  I wouldn't have had he patience to decorate that many!


----------



## my3princes

keenercam said:


> Rose - I think you were asking about a cleaning lady, right?  We finally bit the bullet this spring.  I was sick of hearing Howard complaining about cleaning the bathrooms, mopping floors, vacuuming, etc., and I just wasn't around enough to want to spend my free time cleaning.  We had The Maids come in and do a very thorough cleaning because I hadn't even had time for spring cleaning.
> 
> Once the base cleaning was done, I looked for a cleaning lady.  I put the word out to people that we were looking and I asked friends for recommendations.  Interestingly, though, one morning at the gym in the locker room I was lamenting to my friend about not being able to find someone.  Another woman overheard me and told me her cousin does that.   I gave her my number and her cousin, Jill called me.
> 
> Jill comes every other week and cleans all the bathrooms, dusts the first floor (except our office), dusts the master bedroom and the guest room (the kids' rooms are their private domain and I refuse to pay for someone to clean their messes).  She cleans the whole kitchen, including inside the microwave and the cooktop.  She wipes down all the furniture (including our headboard and footboard and the pedestal on the kitchen table!)  She sweeps and mops all the floors and vacuums all the rugs (area and wall to wall).  It takes her and her helper more than 2 hours to do all of that and they do such a great job that we hardly have to do any of those things in between visits.  We pay $85/visit and it is worth every penny -- I'd get rid of cable before I'd cut Jill out of our budget.  It seems like such an extravagance but it is so important to us for the house to be clean and Jill is so appreciative of the business - it allows her to be a mostly stay at home Mom for 3 young children.  I am just so impressed that she has an MBA and used to be a top-level executive at a local company and then started this business and is turning away referrals.  She is pleasant (my fur-baby, Cali, LOVES her) and efficient and absolutely trustworthy.  I wish all my busy friends had a Jill in their lives.




I used to be Jill   Actually I used to clean houses to supplement my income.  I had 5 customers and I cleaned in the afternoons and evenings when my Mom or DH could watch the kids.  Each job took a couple of hours, doing exactly what you described.  My clients were heartbroken when I stopped cleaning because I was pregnant with DS3.  It wasn't a fun job, but paid well.  I put one add in the newspaper for one day and had more interest than I could handle.


----------



## Connie96

Morning, y'all! Thanks for your support on dumping the caffeine. I'm only on day two, so it's definitely a struggle - I feel exhausted. But... I've done it before and I can do it again... (much like losing this same weight again, huh?)

Anyway, I read the QOTD last night, but I just didn't feel like thinking about it right then. But I logged on just now because I had an epiphany... The number one reason I am now a runner is because I found the Enell sports bra. That is the one piece of "equipment" that made my journey possible. I absolutely could not, would not, run, jump or exercise without it.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Wow Cam, wish I lived in NJ, because I would so hire Jill. I have the time to clean--I only work 3 days a week, I just HATE it. I mean, I would rather be tortured than clean. Mike is not a big fan either and ever since DS got his scholarship Mike has been saying--we're not paying tuition, we can pay for a house cleaner. (And really our house is not that bad. I don't want you all to think we live in a pig sty.) I just need to get my act together and find someone. 

I'm cleaning out my closets, and I decided to try on "the purple dress." This is the one (for new people) that I wore to a formal in college. It's a size 9/10 from the 80s. I have moved it all over the country cause I just loved it and we had a lot of fun at that formal (more fun than our wedding). Anyhow it's shiny purple actetate, fits really tight with a flared skirt and cap sleeves with shoulder pads. So I've been putting it on every couple months just to see how close I am to the college size and drumroll please.....I got it zipped today without even putting on spanx. And if I had spanx on I might even consider wearing it to a retro party.

Ok, back to work. I am almost through my closet. Does anyone else find it stressful to get rid of bigger sizes. Like you start doing the whole what if thing?


----------



## cruisindisney

I am already tired and the day isn't even in full swing yet.  My husband's dog woke me up at 4:30 to let him out to go potty and I could not go back to sleep.  My dog will sleep all night, but his is a tiny thing that can't hold it all night, UGH!  

My day really gets going after lunch.  I have to go help with my son's class Halloween party.  They called me from the school and asked me to do it since no one had volunteered.  I find it funny since last year there was an incident with another parent accusing me of abusing his son when I made him move so he wouldn't be hit with a baseball bat at field day.  Each time he told the story I got more and more abusive.  Luckily I had witnesses and the man is known for his fits and accusations.  It went so far as him filling a complaint with the police and I was questioned.  It was insane!  Anyway, the principal knew I didn't hurt the boy and they know I work from home, hence a phone call.  I was going to the party, just not planning to be in charge.

Then I have to take the kids to my husband's work for them to trick or treat.  

After a couple hours there, I will have to come home and catch up on work, plus get dinner ready for the family.  

Guess I better find a couple more games for the class in case the games I have planned go too quickly.  Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## tigger813

www.weightlosschallenge.com    user name: wlc     password: home

Didn't want to forget this!

I had quite the morning at the wellness center. I'm down 3.6 for the week on that scale. She also did me 6 week measurements and I have lost about 9 inches total! She was wondering if she was looking at the right numbers! It felt so great! She's going to be sending me some coaching training materials through email She really thinks I should do it.

I had the new pumpkin spice protein shake this morning at the wc. Quite tasty and she put some extra vanilla protein powder in it. I'm not a pumpkin person but the spices made it quite tasty. Going to have another shake for lunch so I can enjoy my Chinese food tonight and a well-deserved drink!

Time to take out the acs before DH and I have to run to the two different schools for the parade and party. I need another glass of water now.

I'm exhausted! But feeling great! 

I'll post tomorrow's question of the day later tonight.

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Please PM those weigh in numbers to LuvBaloo today.  No WIN! numbers, unless you need to catch up, and we will keep HH on hiatus for now.

I hope that we hear from jenanderson soon.  I'm more worried about her than I am about HH. jen, we miss you!  

*tggrrstarr,* great pics from your party.  Looks like a great time!  

*jennz,* how was the Headless Horseman?  

*pjlla,*  glad that you are feeling better. And  for getting that stocking stuff done!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Friday: October 29: What piece of equipment have you found to be the most useful on your weight loss journey?



Computer -- and all the great support I get from you guys!  

Good luck on your race tomorrow, *Maureen!* 

, *Rose,* Mike will owe you big time after this visit!

*Lindsay,* loved the nurse costume!   

*Connie,*  good luck with the caffeine thing. 

 for only one project, *Cupcaker!*

*Deb,* you are so creative -- can't wait to see some costume pics!  

*donac,* I bet you have some good ones, too.  

, *Taryn,* enjoy your trick or treating!  



SettinSail said:


> Hi friends!   I should be doing a million things right now but I find myself killing time checking in here and posting



It's an obsession!  



tigger813 said:


> Good morning to my favorite group of losers!!!!
> 
> For those that are struggling right now, take a moment at some time today to take a deep breath and "smell the roses" as they say. Be good to yourself! We are all here for each other and are always available to help.



Thanks for reminding us all to step back and take a deep breath!  

Woo! Hoo! on the loss, *Kathy!* 

*Cam,* I thought your cupcakes looked wonderful.  And how sweet of your DS to be so understanding.   

*CC,* don't study too hard!   



Dreamer24 said:


> I'm feeling really positive today.  I had a small loss after last weeks gain of a lb.  I don't expect to meet my 12 lb goal for the challenge because I had a slow start and I will eb in Disney with deluxe dining for the last two weeks.  I'd have to meet my goal before that, and even if I could, it probably wouldn't last through vacation.  With that said, I KNOW I can meet at LEAST half of my goal and that just confirms for me that I'll be able to do the rest at the next challenge.  One lb at a time, one day at a time, one healthy choice/change at a time and it really doesn't sound that difficult or overwhelming to get back to my goal weight. I know I can do it!



You're doing great!    Any time I finish a challenge weighing less than I started, I feel it is an accomplishment!

Hope that you can get some rest today, *Susan.* 

All my housecleaning paid off in a 1.5 pound loss this week.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Afternoon!

I have about 10 minutes before I really must shower and get ready for the day. I put it off because I kept thinking I would fall back to sleep. Uh, yeah, that didn't happen.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!

*Cam*: Those cupcakes are amazing! I don't know anyone who wouldn't be in awe! 



Dreamer24 said:


> I'm feeling really positive today.  I had a small loss after last weeks gain of a lb.
> 
> I've been doing so bad with exercise because I've been suffering from migraines (going through a lot of testing to find out why) BUT just making better eating choices is keeping the scale moving.  That's not to say every choice has been good but the majority have!  I cna't wait to see how close I can get by the end of the challenge!



 on your loss!

 on the migraines.

*Connie*: Very good point regarding the QOTD!  I went straight to a piece of technology. You have to be ready to use the technology first! 

*Rose*: So excited for you on your "purple dress"! You continue to amaze me! 

*cruisindisney*: What a story!  Sometimes, I cannot figure people out.  Very relieved that everything worked out in the end. 

Enjoy the party in DS's class and have a great rest of your day!  




tigger813 said:


> I had quite the morning at the wellness center. I'm down 3.6 for the week on that scale. She also did me 6 week measurements and I have lost about 9 inches total! She was wondering if she was looking at the right numbers! It felt so great!



 Congrats! 9 inches!


----------



## Rose&Mike

mikamah said:


> I am down .4 of the pound I gained last week.   I ran 3 times this week, for 9 miles total, and I am pretty sure that is what saved me on the scale.  Have a great day everyone!!


A loss is a loss is a loss! Great job on the exercise!

Cam--forgot to say earlier--the cupcakes were so cute. And I agree with your ds, high school students are not that picky. They will love them!



Connie96 said:


> Anyway, I read the QOTD last night, but I just didn't feel like thinking about it right then. But I logged on just now because I had an epiphany... The number one reason I am now a runner is because I found the Enell sports bra. That is the one piece of "equipment" that made my journey possible. I absolutely could not, would not, run, jump or exercise without it.


Oh this is so true! I use moving comfort, but I agree nothing worse than not having a good sports bra!



cruisindisney said:


> My day really gets going after lunch.  I have to go help with my son's class Halloween party.


Hope the party was fun!



tigger813 said:


> I'm down 3.6 for the week on that scale. She also did me 6 week measurements and I have lost about 9 inches total! She was wondering if she was looking at the right numbers! It felt so great! She's going to be sending me some coaching training materials through email She really thinks I should do it.
> 
> TTFN


That is great Tracey!!!!



lisah0711 said:


> I hope that we hear from jenanderson soon.  I'm more worried about her than I am about HH. jen, we miss you!
> 
> , *Rose,* Mike will owe you big time after this visit!
> 
> All my housecleaning paid off in a 1.5 pound loss this week.
> 
> Have a great day all!


Congrats on the loss!!!
ITA--jenanderson, hope you are hanging in there.
And yes, Mike will owe me. Still have no idea when they are coming. Drives me nuts!!!!



cclovesdis said:


> *Rose*: So excited for you on your "purple dress"! You continue to amaze me!


Thanks CC! I know it's silly, but I really feel like I am reclaiming the old me, except better! And the old me was thin, so I am happy about that. The new me is thin AND fit and a lot more confident than the old me.

DS called. He saw the DR. He wants him to come in every two weeks for the rest of the semester. He also suggested he talk to the dietician--DS is a little stubborn (I know what to do...etc), but did say he is going to give it another couple of weeks and if it is not coming down he'll go in and talk to her. And really he does know what to do for the most part--he knows what to eat and that he should exercise. So we'll see. Today the first reading was in the 130s over 90something. The second reading they took was in the upper120s over 80something. So getting better. He knows Mike's family has a ton of heart disease history, so I think he will take this as a wakeup call.

Ok, guess I should get back to cleaning. Or maybe I'll just go flat iron my hair.....That definitely is more important than cleaning.


----------



## jennz

Rose that's good news about your son, fingers crossed that he goes to his appointments.  If he gives a few a try he might find out that he's learning something.  Gosh at that age though - what can anyone teach you?  KWIM?  And if he's stubborn on top of that...girl no wonder you stress out!  

For the cleaner - good luck on finding your "Jill."    I have a few friends who clean and just rely on word of mouth so maybe if you ask around you'll get some names and you can get a price range as well.  Good luck!

Lisa - I hear you on the weight loss from cleaning!  I am exhausted as in all I want to do is crawl in bed!  I haven't done my "official" exercise the past 3 days since I've been cleaning but my calories burned on my bodybugg have been at least 500 extra each day over what they are on normal exercise days.  So what a bonus for you...sparkly clean house and extra pounds gone!  

The Headless Horseman is the halloween bash here at Conner Prairie. It's outside and the highlight is a haunted hayride where spooky people jump out in the dark and scare you and then a person dressed up like the headless horseman rides next to the hayride and attacks you with a sword.  DD and I skipped the ride - we're not big on people jumping out at us or being play-whacked with plastic swords - but her friends went on it.  They also have stations set up outside...a Disney Movie tent (Mr. Toad!!), spooky glow in the dark face painting, scary-oke, etc.  One of the stations was a local paranormal hunters thing, they had videos and explained what they do.  When they showed us Bigfoot's footprint and talked about the Bigfoot "nest" they found in OH I couldn't help but laugh out loud (I disguised it with a cough and yes I am a skeptical person but do try to respect other people's views) but some of the other stuff creeped me out!  We also went to a Tarot Card reader and she was amazingly accurate on all of us!  That was kind of odd.  DD - she pulled the "judgement" card, and the lady said she is they type of girl who weighs all her options before she does anything, likes to be prepared and in control - that is her! In contrast, at the last reader we went to at Conner Prairie (for the old country fair) she told me I have always had excellent health - I guess, if you don't count cancer at 27.  

Okay rambling on here...time to move more stuff.  I think I'm going to go to the grocery and get my treat for dinner, California Roll sushi - yum!  With brown rice, and only 365 cals and 5 grams of fat.  I feel like I'm indulging.


----------



## tggrrstarr

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone!  I am exhausted from working on cupcakes and cleanup the last two nights.


Those are fantastic!  The fondant was a great idea, I tried to do a similar cupcake design with the mummy look last week and it was a disaster.  You did a great job.



tigger813 said:


> I had quite the morning at the wellness center. I'm down 3.6 for the week on that scale.
> 
> I had the new pumpkin spice protein shake this morning at the wc. Quite tasty and she put some extra vanilla protein powder in it.
> 
> TTFN



Great loss this week!  (the 3.6 and the 4!)
That pumpkin shake sounds amazing.  What brand is it?

For yesterday's QOTD- My ipod touch with all of my weight loss apps are something I would not be able to do without.  It has made this journey so much easier.

This week has been quite the rollercoaster with my weight, but I ended up losing 3 pounds since last week.  I only need to lose 3 more to hit my goal for the month of October.  We'll see!

I started my free 3 month membership at the gym today and tried my daily walking on a treadmill, I went 15 minutes (and just over half a mile) more than I usually do.  Plus it wasn't freezing! (ugly, dreary day out today.)
I have an appointment with a personal trainer on Tues, so maybe I can get back to where I was before I hurt my knee.


----------



## jennz

I completely forgot - Cam your cupcakes are fabulous!!  How did the kiddos like them?


----------



## keenercam

Thanks for all the sweet compliments on the cupcakes, everyone!  I am leaving work at 4:30 to deliver them to the marching band's pre-game pizza party.


----------



## mikamah

Connie96 said:


> But I logged on just now because I had an epiphany... The number one reason I am now a runner is because I found the Enell sports bra. That is the one piece of "equipment" that made my journey possible. I absolutely could not, would not, run, jump or exercise without it.


OMG, I feel the same way about my Enell.  I forgot about it when I posted, and just take it for granted that it will be there for me every day I run.  I think the bra is the number one reason I have never run before too.  I'd tried others, but not that actually gave me the support I needed. 

I know I can ask anything here, so just wondered if anyone else had a running bra in a larger size, that might separate a little rather than give the attractive uni-**** look.

*Connie*- hang in there with the caffeine.  Great analogy as far as quitting again and losing the same weight again.  Haven't we all been there. 

*Cam*- Love your cupcakes.  They are just as adorable as the magazines, and I love the comment your son made.  So funny yet true. 

*tggrrstarr*- congrats on 3 pounds gone!!!  And the treadmill workout!!

*Jennz*-The headless horseman sounds like a ton of fun.  Michael would not like the spooky hay ride at all.  So funny the Tarot card reader was right on.  If your house is clean now, you can come on over and burn some calories at my house.  Pretty please.  

*Rose*- I love that the old you was thin, but the new you is thin and fit.  Glad Ds went to the doctor, and hopefully he'll follow up.  I can see why it must be so hard to have him far away, and even though he's an adult, he's still your little boy too. 

*Lisa*Nice job on the loss and the clean house!!  I'm having a little clean house, house cleaner named jill envy right now.  Maybe I should get off my rump and do something rather than sit here all night.

*CC*- Your studying ratios and proportions sounds like so much fun!!  Oh my goodness, I don't think I could ever go back to school again.  Hope you had a good day.  Your wii fit comment reminds me I haven't used mine in a long time, and with the weather turning colder, I should dust it off and get back to it.  I won't make my exercise goal this month.

*Taryn*Hope you have a nice halloween weekend with your family, and we'll be here when you have more time.  Miss you.

Well, we're just waiting for the comcast man to come fix the cable.  When verizon was here to set up the computer, somehow he must have done something to the cable lines, because our tv's been out since.  Makes me wonder if it's intentional so I'll go over to the verizon tv.  I'm fine though I missed criminal minds and greys anatomy this week, but michael had a little meltdown that he may miss the new Suite life on deck tonight. Being the good mom I am, he made such a big deal out of it, I threatened to get rid of the tv completely.  

I'm off to at least do some laundry.  I"m on call tomorrow, so that's usually a good house cleaning day, since I don't think anyone is going to show up at my door and offer to do it for me. 

Have a nice evening.


----------



## tigger813

All the food at the wellness center is Herbalife! They released the pumpkin spice for the holiday season and it is quite tasty!

Been a crazy busy day. Visited both kids' schools today, took out the acs, made three bears at Build A Bear and had a yummy dinner at my favorite Chinese restaurant. Had one Scorpion Bowl. We're watching the Project Runway Finale and doing some Disney planning for our trip in 32 days!!!!

Doing a book fair at a church all day tomorrow and then DD1s bff is spending the night. This weekend is going to be insane especially with Halloween on Sunday. Don't know when I'll squeeze in workouts so I'm just going to really pay attention to what I eat and drink. I'll have a smoothie in the morning and take a protein bar and some Special K bars when I need a snack. Will also take plenty of water with me.

QOTD: Saturday: What is your plan for staying on track this weekend with Halloween on Sunday? Will you have any candy or avoid it altogether?

For me, I will be taking DD2 and her friend out trick or treating so I can avoid the candy. I do know my limits. I have some Peppermint Patties set aside for me to snack on. I will get walking in and try to drink lots of water early in the day. I'm not planning on any other alcohol this weekend as I really want to reach my 50 pound clippie by next Friday!

Good night all! Have a great weekend! I'll try and stop by tomorrow night. Not sure I will have time in the morning before I head out!


----------



## cclovesdis

I got back from training about an hour ago. I have more training tomorrow. My parents will be at home enjoying my absence. AKA, the house will be quiet. 

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!



lisah0711 said:


> I hope that we hear from jenanderson soon.  I'm more worried about her than I am about HH. jen, we miss you!
> 
> *CC,* don't study too hard!
> 
> All my housecleaning paid off in a 1.5 pound loss this week.



ITA! Hope you are alright Jen. 

I actually ended up taking the day off from studying. I was really hoping to finish another chapter today, but I was pretty exhausted and had training from 4-8. So, not my original plan, but a good choice. 

 on your loss! You have me thinking about how many calories I could burn raking leaves. That would probably be a good way to reintroduce exericse into my life after Monday. (I hope.) 



Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks CC! I know it's silly, but I really feel like I am reclaiming the old me, except better! And the old me was thin, so I am happy about that. *The new me is thin AND fit and a lot more confident than the old me*.



I LOVE the part I bolded! 

FWIW, we had a nutritionist at the college I attended. The cafeteria staff were pretty sick of me asking so many questions about ingredients (How could I not? They boiled pasta in water and milk. ) and I was sick of being sick and constantly in health services. So, I broke down and saw the nutritionist. It wasn't that I didn't want to go; she was only on campus for about 4 hours a week and I knew that the athletes were required to meet with, so I didn't want to take up her time. (Being lactose intolerant should not be that difficult, but it was awful. ) Anyway, the point of this, is that the cafeteria made some noticeable changes after she and I met and she chatted with the cafeteria staff. I couldn't cause change myself and the nutrionist couldn't cause change unless she heard from the students. So, what I'm saying is (because I'm rambling) that DS could potentially help his peers by talking with the nutrionist. Just food for thought. 



jennz said:


> Lisa - I hear you on the weight loss from cleaning!  I am exhausted as in all I want to do is crawl in bed!  I haven't done my "official" exercise the past 3 days since I've been cleaning but my calories burned on my bodybugg have been at least 500 extra each day over what they are on normal exercise days.



That's amazing!  Now I really know how I'm going to reintroduce my body to exercising! 

Hope you enjoyed your dinner! 



tggrrstarr said:


> This week has been quite the rollercoaster with my weight, but I ended up losing 3 pounds since last week.  I only need to lose 3 more to hit my goal for the month of October.  We'll see!
> 
> I started my free 3 month membership at the gym today and tried my daily walking on a treadmill, I went 15 minutes (and just over half a mile) more than I usually do.  Plus it wasn't freezing! (ugly, dreary day out today.)
> I have an appointment with a personal trainer on Tues, so maybe I can get back to where I was before I hurt my knee.



 on your 3 lb loss!

Hope you find the personal trainer helpful! 



mikamah said:


> *CC*- Your studying ratios and proportions sounds like so much fun!!  Oh my goodness, I don't think I could ever go back to school again.  Hope you had a good day.  Your wii fit comment reminds me I haven't used mine in a long time, and with the weather turning colder, I should dust it off and get back to it.  I won't make my exercise goal this month.



 Ratios and proportions are so much fun! 

Even though the Wii Fit is always commenting on my fluctuations in weight (and they can be pretty noticeable from day-to-day), I find using it motivating. 5 more minutes, 50 more calories burned, that type of thing 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Saturday: What is your plan for staying on track this weekend with Halloween on Sunday? Will you have any candy or avoid it altogether?



I've pretty much decided that I will not be OP this weekend and that started this afternoon. I will be eating a total of 3 meals while at training this weekend plus we typically host a small Halloween party post-trick-or-treating. So, I guess I don't have a plan other than *no candy*. There will just be plenty of other things. Breakfast tomorrow includes bagels and pastries. I have no idea what lunch will be and dinner could be any number of things especially since I will not be able to partake in grocery shopping tomorrow. Maybe with any luck my parents will wait until Sunday morning to go. I can only hope.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Evening everybody

Back from picking up my race packet and supper.  The expo was quite small but with stuff that was hard to walk away from without buying  Tried on some Bondi bands and there were the cutest little sneaker charms there too.  

The shirt is a long sleeved one    I thought it was short sleeved.  Tried it on over my tee shirt that i wore and its a little loose but I don't mind at all.  Its fits real nice in the arms though,  So my freak out session is over and we're just moving on to the race session.  

Will definitely post sometime tomorrow on how it goes and get pics uploaded.  

As for Halloween, as long as i don't eat more candy than I give away I don't care  Did not buy a lot because we don't have a lot of trick-or-treaters usually. So 1 bag of 60 ought to be good.  If it runs out before the cutoff time then oh well.


----------



## my3princes

I'm exhausted.  I painted our bedroom from 11 am - 6 pm.  It took 2 coats of sliced cucumber to cover the blue that was on the walls.  At 6 we took the boys to pumpkin in the park our town's halloween celebration.  They had a hay ride, story teller, pumpkin carving contest, costume contest, various games.  It was really cold and we were underdressed as it had been warm last couple of days.  We stayed about an hour then came home.  I hung the new wood blinds then we threw the room back together.  I need to put up new baseboards tomorrow so the furniture will all need to be moved again.  I really love the pale green with the white trim.  I'm going to paint a couple of our furniture pieces white to continue with the beach theme.  I also dug out some shells that we gathered at Vero Beach and in the Bahamas.  I hot glued them to the picture frames from our room and it gives them a totally different look   I can't wait to put the new bedding on, but will wait since there is more work to do.  The mural won't arrive until Tuesday which means I won't be able to hang it until Wednesday night.  I seem to be cutting it close with deadlines as the parties are a week from tomorrow   I guess I'll get plenty of exercise between now and then just finishing my projects.


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone.  I wrote 2 posts yesterday but lost them both so decided that it could wait a day.  

Crazy day at school this past week.  We have the state wide teacher's convention next week on THursday and Friday.  We were supposed to be in school on Mon to Wed but the parents in the elementary schools were upset.  Many of those schools are voting places and the parents don't want the strangers around the kids so they closed the schools on Tues and we have an inservice.  So kids are only in on Mon and Wed.  Many parents take next week as vacation.  But since it is also close to the end of the marking period so I gave a lot of tests yesterday.  I also had to get things ready for those kids who are not going to in next week.  Also plan for those kids who are going to be  in.  A couple of times we had the entire week off

Dh's birthday is Sunday (yes Halloween) so ds2 came home but he is not going to be home a lot.  Last night he went out with his brother.  Tonight he is going out with his brother to a halloween party.  Then he is going back to on Sunday.  

He needs a suit for an honor society induction.  He is built very much like dh did in college.  We found some old suits and they fit.   We are taking them to get cleaned.  Luckily my dh is a traditonalist.  None of the suits were trendy except for the green and tan ones (ds loved the vest on the green one and the jacket on the tan one) so they are going to get some use.  We did find a nice grey pinstripe that he will use for the ceremony.  We even found a brown one that patches on that ds will use for the party tonight.  

Need to get something for dh for his birthday.  He doesn 't want or need anything so I have to get him something.  Maybe a movie gift card.  Lots of good movies coming out in the next month.  

Off to get dressed.  Doing some work with boy scout popcorn.

HAve a great day


----------



## tigger813

Just a quick morning hello before I'm off to do my fair. Hoping it goes well! My supervisor did well at this fair last year so I'm hoping for the same. I want to earn some good money for Disney and Christmas shopping.

Slept well though I woke up at 4:45. I did get back to sleep but it was off and on until 6 and DD2 was coughing a bit. I got all the girls' soccer things together last night. Good thing I did since DD1s shin guards were in her laundry bag! Must speak to her about that! DH would've been running around like a mad man if they couldn't find them. He'll probably just take them to McD's for lunch.

I'm off to fix my protein shake and gather some protein and Special K bars and an apple to get me through the day. I will probably stop and pick up some SOBE water to take with me. 

Carrying the books will be my workout today or if I get home before DD1s BFF comes over I will try and get one in then. I should be fine as long as I don't get pulled in by sweets. The Chinese food last night was it for bad food for me this weekend! Want to be at Friday's weight at least by Monday morning!

TTFN  Have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I am soooooo glad yesterday is over! I am pretty happy that our house is pretty clean for the weekend. At 6 last night we still hadn't heard anything from the relatives, so Mike called. We ended up meeting them downtown at 7 for dinner--they were running late. There's a shocker. I had two beers during dinner and someone commented that I didn't really eat anything--that's because I was so po'd about an incredibly rude comment his cousin made to me--which of course Mike didn't hear. She is always nasty to me. Mike said she's always been "special." The other cousin and the uncle I actually like, but the rude one needs an attitude adjustment. I did shut her down, which I never would have done in the past. But I shouldn't have had to. Whatever. Anyhow, afterwards we went to our favorite bdubs and I had two more beers and I think my bp finally returned to normal. I told Mike that was it for me. Never again. 

Anyhow, we are running a 5k today. It's going to be in the 30s--brrrrr. Hoping this week is nice and calm. I texted DS last night and said I needed a few drama free days.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## pjlla

Connie96 said:


> Hey ladies. I've read all of your posts for today, but I'm going to forego replies tonight. *pjlla*, I was so happy to read a more positive post from you today!
> 
> Today wasn't my best day. I have decided that I have to quit all caffeine. I have been hitting it really hard over the last several weeks and I have gotten to where I can't wake up in the mornings. Caffeine no longer revs me up, it just barely helps me feel conscious. So... without any caffeine today I had a headache for most of the day and felt like I was in a coma. Which led to... less than controlled eating. The best thing I can say is that I didn't overeat anything genuinely awful, but I ate a TON of grapes. Just couldn't stop. I started right before lunch and I kept munching off and on all day and into the evening. So, where I made poor food selections yesterday and stayed in my calories, today, I made healthier selections but totally blew my calories.



Giving up the caffeine will be a bit tough initially, but you will be so much better for it in the long run.  I gave it up years ago when I first got pregnant with DD.  There have been some links between caffeine and cleft lip/cleft palate.  So along with a family history of those things, it was an easy decision to give up the caffeine.  I never went back to it either... (although admittedly, I wasn't a big abuser). 

I now stick with decaf 99% of the time when I do drink coffee... but when I need the caffeine to stay awake for something, it really works!

Usually when I am craving grapes, it means that I am thirsty.  

I hope today is a bit better.



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.   I now have only one project to focus on for the next two weeks.  I literally feel like weights have been lifted off my shoulders.  But now that I only have one project to work on, I am procrastinating.  I gave myself a deadline so that will definitely help.  I made another crazy concoction today for lunch. I had some grapes left over from a snack and some shredded chicken.  So I went to the cafeteria and got some lettuce, nuts, and raspberry vinaigrette.  Combined everything together and had an interesting salad. I get tired of having the same kind of salad over and over so its nice to get a variety whenever I can.  I cant believe tomorrow is Friday.  Hope everyone sees the numbers they are looking for tomorrow morning.  Happy Friday.
> 
> P- I think the weight range is an excellent idea.



Your salads always sound delicious!  

I'm thinking of aiming for a goal range of 128-134... that is a full six pound range and will allow for a bit of vacation gain and TOM gain without putting me outside of my comfort zone.  Ideally I'd like to stick around 130.  I was there this summer and it felt GREAT!  



cclovesdis said:


> SETPOINTS (pretty sure it's all capitalized) is something WW came out with when they stopped Core and started Filling Foods. Certain foods, mostly fruits, nonprocessed meats, and some grains have a set points value in case you have no idea how much you ate. So, if I order a pork chop at a restaurant and trim off the fat and bone, it is x points, as long as I can safely assume I had more than 3 oz. A bowl of watermelon, providing you think it's over 1 cup, is 2 points, whether it is more like 2.5 cups or 5 cups. The other rule is that you have to choose one food per meal to use SETPOINTS for- I usually choose the meat or the fruit. My favorite meal to use SETPOINTS is tacos made with ground turkey breast. I have enough to measure and count already (cheese, shells, etc.) so it's one less thing to worry about and it gives me some buffer because I probably don't eat 5 points of meat, but I do eat a lot of veggies, probably enough to call 1-2 points. I think I do best when I use SETPOINTS on protein sources.
> 
> I'm off to bed now. I will reply more in the morning. Have a great day tomorrow everyone!  for weigh-in!



Just another reason why I should have rejoined WW recently.  I'd love to learn more about all of their newer plans.  I hear they are rolling out something new next month too.  I'll google the SETPOINTS later today.  Thanks for the info.



flipflopmom said:


> Morning everyone.  I've got to get over this disconnected feeling.  My entire thought and action process regarding weight has taken a back burner.  I am pretty sure I have gained... maybe several pounds.  I feel fat.  I am a bit worried about complacency.  Hopefully, after next week, I'll be able to get back in the groove.  Everything is just so hectic and topsy turvy right now.  My digestive system is a little nuts, too.  I really need to get a run in this weekend.
> 
> School is nuts, home is....adjusting, Master's class is rolling right along, Pampered Chef is taking most of my extra time just trying to figure it all out, making contacts, sending invitations, etc.  House is a WRECK.  I have a 1,000 item to do list that grows by the thought.  I am taking a fairly healthy mental approach, though, I think.  "What do I need to be doing this minute to achieve my goals"?  Which leads to not much downtime, of course.  It is so imperative that I have a good first 30 days, there are a lot of incentives/money riding on them.
> 
> Busy weekend - tonight is the team Halloween party, so Anna Kat is going to say goodbye.  Should be fairly emotional, but she has made her decision, not looking back, and feels great about it, I think.  So my emotions about the whole thing are out of the picture.  Blue billion things on my morning to do list tomorrow, we are going to a friends "pre-trick or treat" party.  They are doing games, etc. for the kids, kids changing there, then headed out together to hit their neighborhood.  Still have to talk to Brad about the point that we are going to leave to T or T at his parents, my mom's etc.
> 
> Sunday, another blue billion things.  I really want to take a day off work next week just to get caught up.  Brad's off again next Friday, and the entire week of Thanksgiving.  Here we go again.
> 
> Sorry to rant and complain, just trying to update everyone as to my whereabouts.  I miss you guys!
> Taryn



When life has been CRAZY like yours is, I start figuring out what I can give up comfortably and still maintain a "normal" life. When the kids were littler and I had trouble finding time to finish up all the laundry, I started giving up folding every little thing.... the kitchen towels got dumped in a wicker basket and used as is instead of folding every single one.... the underwear got dumped in the drawer without folding.  No big deal, but it saved me a lot of time.  I did eventually go back to folding the kitchen towels, but I still don't fold DH's undies!!

Instead of giving the shower/tub a full-on scrub, I plan an extra 5 minutes of shower time, bring the  Mr. Clean eraser in the shower with me and everything gets a swipe while I give the hair conditioner time to do its thing.  

I also read somewhere about "cumulative" chores versus "noncumulative chores".  If you keep up with the cumulative chores and ignore the others for now, you will be doing okay.  For example... if you get behind on the laundry or dishes, it will take you longer in the end to catch up.... and things will seem very disorganized and messy.  But dusting and vacumming will still take the same amount of time, whether you do it every day or or once a week.   When life gets super busy I concentrate on keeping the laundry and dishes on track... next up is the picking up/clutter patrol.  And I make my bed every day.... even if I am just about to climb into it..... all of those things make me feel much more in control. But if I haven't dusted in 2 weeks.... oh well. And if my menu planning has been converted to "what kind of sandwich/cereal do you want for dinner?" then that is that.  Life will go on!!  

It sounds like you have a good idea of how to plan your time the most effectively. * "What do I need to be doing this minute to achieve my goals"? * is a GREAT plan!!  




Rose&Mike said:


> Lisa--those picutres are so cute! Glad DS is feeling better.
> 
> 
> P--I have days like this (first paragraph). I really don't understand where it comes from, but I guess it's just part of the process. Sometimes I think a lot of it depends on what I'm wearing that day. I tried on some compression shorts on Wednesday and I was HORRIFIED by how they looked and how huge I felt I looked in them. I see lots of people in compression shorts and don't think twice about how they look. But for some reason I can't wear them because all I see are fat legs. I know I don't have fat legs, it's just a distortion issue. Maybe I should get some anyhow, and force myself to work through the distortion issues.
> 
> And as for the housecleaner. We have been talking about getting someone to clean the bathrooms, clean the floors downstairs and dust downstairs. I can do the rest, but I am so sick of cleaning. My sisters and I had to clean the house since I was about 10. I feel like I have been cleaning my entire life. How do you find someone to clean though--that's the part that's stressing me out. And how do you know what is a reasonable fee?



I found my cleaning lady through a "friend of a friend" sort of thing.  I paid $20/hr, which was the going rate at that time for my area.  But she lived in my area (the boondocks) and I'm sure she was glad to have a job that she didn't have to drive 45 minutes to.... maybe someone who had to travel further would have charged me more.  This was in the early-mid 2000's.   And I had her just clean the stuff I hated to do the most... bathrooms and floors.  I don't mind the general picking up, dusting, vacuuming.... but I HATE mopping and bathrooms!



tigger813 said:


> Good morning to my favorite group of losers!!!!
> 
> For those that are struggling right now, take a moment at some time today to take a deep breath and "smell the roses" as they say. Be good to yourself! We are all here for each other and are always available to help.
> 
> I had a good night's sleep and actually woke up before the alarm went off so I got in a 3 mile Pilates walk and Bob's 20 minute strength workout!
> 
> Happy to say I'm down 4 pounds this week!!!!!!
> 
> Time to finish getting ready for my day: get DD2 on the bus, run to wellness center, run to bank, help in DD2s class for 45 minutes, take acs out of windows, get some more cleaning in, go to DD1s class party, take girls to Build A Bear, go for Chinese food for DD2s birthday dinner, come home to watch Project Runway Finale, get ready for my book fair tomorrow!!!
> 
> Probably have a protein shake or Greek yogurt shake for lunch today so I can save up the calories for supper tonight.
> 
> TTFN



I need to come live at your house for a while and mimic your eating/exercise.  I would think I had died and  gone to heaven if I lost 4 pounds in a week!!  GREAT JOB!!



mikamah said:


> just a quick good morning and happy weighin day!!!!  Like tigger said, lets all try to take some time to smell the roses today.   And be good to ourselves, no negativity.
> 
> I am down .4 of the pound I gained last week.   I ran 3 times this week, for 9 miles total, and I am pretty sure that is what saved me on the scale.  Now I try to think how much weight I could have lost if i had been eating within my points and stayed away from the junk.  I'll try to keep that in my mind in the week ahead.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



Great running!!



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone!  I am exhausted from working on cupcakes and cleanup the last two nights.  On top of that, my secretary is out sick again, so my morning has already been a mad scramble.  (Oh, and I had to color my hair this morning - the grey patches and the dark roots were completely unbearable)
> 
> 
> Well, I was kind of disappointed in how the cupcakes turned out.  The mummy Mickies are not so obviously Mickeys and we couldn't quite figure out how to position the ears to make them look right.  I nearly threw the rolling pin out of frustration in trying to work with marshmallows for the bandages and finally Andrew went to Michael's and got white fondant.  It is Duff's brand (from Ace of Cakes) and it was soooooo incredibly easy to work with AND it tastes good.
> 
> So, here are the cupcakes packed to go to Andrew's school and the second picture are a couple (close up) that we'll take to Jenn and her apartment mate tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howard did more than half the Jack faces for me - I just couldn't get the hang of the cake decorating tip and I think there was too much frosting on the cupcakes, too.
> 
> Andrew was so appreciative and promises he won't be embarassed by my feeble effort.  When it came right down to it, he made me laugh when he said "Mom, come on. These are high school students.  Do you think they'll care what the cupcakes look like? ......  Ummmm, I don't mean these aren't cute.  I just mean they won't be scrutinizing them to see if you put the Mickey ears in the right place or to see if they all have the same number of mummy bandages."  :lol:



YOU'RE CRAZY!  Those cupcakes are just adorable!  You did great!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Wow Cam, wish I lived in NJ, because I would so hire Jill. I have the time to clean--I only work 3 days a week, I just HATE it. I mean, I would rather be tortured than clean. Mike is not a big fan either and ever since DS got his scholarship Mike has been saying--we're not paying tuition, we can pay for a house cleaner. (And really our house is not that bad. I don't want you all to think we live in a pig sty.) I just need to get my act together and find someone.
> 
> I'm cleaning out my closets, and I decided to try on "the purple dress." This is the one (for new people) that I wore to a formal in college. It's a size 9/10 from the 80s. I have moved it all over the country cause I just loved it and we had a lot of fun at that formal (more fun than our wedding). Anyhow it's shiny purple actetate, fits really tight with a flared skirt and cap sleeves with shoulder pads. So I've been putting it on every couple months just to see how close I am to the college size and drumroll please.....I got it zipped today without even putting on spanx. And if I had spanx on I might even consider wearing it to a retro party.
> 
> Ok, back to work. I am almost through my closet. Does anyone else find it stressful to get rid of bigger sizes. Like you start doing the whole what if thing?



Pictures please!!



cruisindisney said:


> I am already tired and the day isn't even in full swing yet.  My husband's dog woke me up at 4:30 to let him out to go potty and I could not go back to sleep.  My dog will sleep all night, but his is a tiny thing that can't hold it all night, UGH!
> 
> My day really gets going after lunch.  I have to go help with my son's class Halloween party.  They called me from the school and asked me to do it since no one had volunteered.  I find it funny since last year there was an incident with another parent accusing me of abusing his son when I made him move so he wouldn't be hit with a baseball bat at field day.  Each time he told the story I got more and more abusive.  Luckily I had witnesses and the man is known for his fits and accusations.  It went so far as him filling a complaint with the police and I was questioned.  It was insane!  Anyway, the principal knew I didn't hurt the boy and they know I work from home, hence a phone call.  I was going to the party, just not planning to be in charge.
> 
> Then I have to take the kids to my husband's work for them to trick or treat.
> 
> After a couple hours there, I will have to come home and catch up on work, plus get dinner ready for the family.
> 
> Guess I better find a couple more games for the class in case the games I have planned go too quickly.  Happy Friday everyone!



I swear, there is nothing tougher than working with other parents!!  Glad things didn't get worse for you with that nutball!

I have been coaching a Robotics team for a few years and we are dealing now with a kid who wants to quit but that doesn't seem like what he is telling his parents... and they are divorced and really bitter and throw some of that bitterness/anger around in emails with us!  I really don't need to hear their dirty laundry!  One parents seems okay with him quitting, but the other obviously isn't... and they start sniping at each other through these group emails.... really makes the rest of us uncomfortable.!!  

Glad that the school seems to support you and appreciate you!



tigger813 said:


> www.weightlosschallenge.com    user name: wlc     password: home
> 
> Didn't want to forget this!
> 
> I had quite the morning at the wellness center. I'm down 3.6 for the week on that scale. She also did me 6 week measurements and I have lost about 9 inches total! She was wondering if she was looking at the right numbers! It felt so great! She's going to be sending me some coaching training materials through email She really thinks I should do it.
> 
> I had the new pumpkin spice protein shake this morning at the wc. Quite tasty and she put some extra vanilla protein powder in it. I'm not a pumpkin person but the spices made it quite tasty. Going to have another shake for lunch so I can enjoy my Chinese food tonight and a well-deserved drink!
> 
> Time to take out the acs before DH and I have to run to the two different schools for the parade and party. I need another glass of water now.
> 
> I'm exhausted! But feeling great!
> 
> I'll post tomorrow's question of the day later tonight.
> 
> TTFN



Nice job with the inches too!



Rose&Mike said:


> DS called. He saw the DR. He wants him to come in every two weeks for the rest of the semester. He also suggested he talk to the dietician--DS is a little stubborn (I know what to do...etc), but did say he is going to give it another couple of weeks and if it is not coming down he'll go in and talk to her. And really he does know what to do for the most part--he knows what to eat and that he should exercise. So we'll see. Today the first reading was in the 130s over 90something. The second reading they took was in the upper120s over 80something. So getting better. He knows Mike's family has a ton of heart disease history, so I think he will take this as a wakeup call.
> 
> Ok, guess I should get back to cleaning. Or maybe I'll just go flat iron my hair.....That definitely is more important than cleaning.



Glad his BP is coming down.  Maybe you could suggest a food diary for a few days?  There might be some hidden caffeine or sodium that he is consuming that might be affecting the BP.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I am soooooo glad yesterday is over! I am pretty happy that our house is pretty clean for the weekend. At 6 last night we still hadn't heard anything from the relatives, so Mike called. We ended up meeting them downtown at 7 for dinner--they were running late. There's a shocker. I had two beers during dinner and someone commented that I didn't really eat anything--that's because I was so po'd about an incredibly rude comment his cousin made to me--which of course Mike didn't hear. She is always nasty to me. Mike said she's always been "special." The other cousin and the uncle I actually like, but the rude one needs an attitude adjustment. I did shut her down, which I never would have done in the past. But I shouldn't have had to. Whatever. Anyhow, afterwards we went to our favorite bdubs and I had two more beers and I think my bp finally returned to normal. I told Mike that was it for me. Never again.
> 
> Anyhow, we are running a 5k today. It's going to be in the 30s--brrrrr. Hoping this week is nice and calm. I texted DS last night and said I needed a few drama free days.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Glad you shut her down.  Often, when you let people like that know that you aren't going to take their crap any more, it really deflates their attitudes.  And MMMMM.... beer.  Makes me kind of sad that I pretty much gave it up... maybe I'll splurge on one this weekend for my halloween treat!


Morning all!  I only have a quick minute more to say hi!  Yesterday was okay on the scale.... not a grand loss, but a modest one and it made me feel a bit better.... and then of course, TOM made an early arrival, so I am actually surprised I had ANY loss!  Busy, busy weekend with DD's swim meets and halloween, so I probably won't be on again until Monday or Tuesday. 

TTYL....................P


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Please PM those weights to LuvBaloo if you haven't already.*

*We need a coach starting next Friday, 11/5 through Thursday, 11/11.  Any volunteers?  I can share the end of the week with someone, if someone could do Friday, Saturday and Sunday.  Please send me a PM and let me know if you can help.*

*Rose,*  glad DS has a plan and that it wasn't too much of an ordeal last night.  When were they planning on calling you, I wonder?  

Nice going on the sparkly, clean house, *jennz!*   Your festival sounds like fun.  I'm with you and DD though -- no jumping, screaming people!  

*tggrrstarr,* good luck with your new workout routine!  

*mikamah,* hope that you had cable in time for Zach and Cody last night.    I'm the kind of Mom who would suggest a loss of the tv, too.  

*Tracey,* enjoy your busy day!  

QOTD: Saturday: What is your plan for staying on track this weekend with Halloween on Sunday? Will you have any candy or avoid it altogether?[/QUOTE]

I have one bad of candy.  It has tootsie rolls and tootsie roll pops and things like that that will keep, if needed.  It's going to be in the 40's, instead of our usual sub-zero temperatures so we may have more trick or treaters.  I've been doing pretty well with eating a taste of something and being satisfied.  I probably should think about this a little more and make sure I don't lose it completely somehow.  

*CC,* glad that you are enjoying your training.  

*Maureen,* good luck with your race today!  

*Deb,* can't wait to see how your pretty new bedroom turns out!  

*donac,* congratulations on your DS being inducted into honor society.  

Today is going to be what we call the dessert part of the preparations for our guests next week-end.  That is when you get to do the fine tuning and add those extra touches to pretty things up since it is already clean, for the most part.   Then tonight we will have happy hour and walk from room to room congratulating ourselves on how nice things look -- cause we are modest that way  -- and vowing that we will keep it this way, which never happens. 

I'm a little stressed about the early Thanksgiving dinner but DH is in charge of the turkey so that takes a lot of pressure off me.  They had huge pumpkin pies at Costco for $5.99 so we will get one of those.  There are just two dishes that are DH family recipes -- cranberry relish is being made today so it can trade flavors.  

It will be fun to see everyone.  

Have a great day!


----------



## JOANNEL

Hi all,

We are back from a fabulous vacation. The cruise was great. Seas were calm and we only had one afternoon of rain in Grand cayman. We then spent 4 days at WDW. So needless to say my weight has taken a big hit!!!

I do have some sad news. The link that I shared about my sons friend in Barcelona, she did not make it. It is so sad and hard to believe. Her parents are due home today. So ladies, hug your children..... 


I start my new job Monday. So I am hoping to get back on track of eating better.

Have a great week end and happy halloween!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hi Dona! Enjoy Halloween and your DHs bday!

Tracey--hope it went well today!



pjlla said:


> I started giving up folding every little thing.... the kitchen towels got dumped in a wicker basket and used as is instead of folding every single one.... the underwear got dumped in the drawer without folding.  No big deal, but it saved me a lot of time.  I did eventually go back to folding the kitchen towels, but I still don't fold DH's undies!!
> 
> Glad you shut her down.  Often, when you let people like that know that you aren't going to take their crap any more, it really deflates their attitudes.  And MMMMM.... beer.  Makes me kind of sad that I pretty much gave it up... maybe I'll splurge on one this weekend for my halloween treat!
> 
> 
> TTYL....................P


I have not folded underwear in years. We all have bins that they go in. So much easier. And we have washbasket that clean socks go in. Eventually we fold them, but if we don't have time we did them out of the basket. It's only socks in the basket so it's not so bad.

I'm glad I said something to her too. She could have picked a million other ways to say what she said that wouldn't have come off so hateful and nasty. It's really hard sometimes, because neither Mike or I have parents and we just don't do relatives very well at all--because we don't have to. We don't live near anyone. We do see my sisters more often, but as Mike pointed out, they are nicer to him than they are to me. His sister and cousin on the other hand are really kind of mean to me. And I have had enough! Kind of empowering to say that!
Pamela--Woohoo for a loss! 



lisah0711 said:


> *Rose,*  glad DS has a plan and that it wasn't too much of an ordeal last night.  When were they planning on calling you, I wonder?
> 
> Have a great day!


Hope you have a great early Thanksgiving, Lisa! Who knows what they were thinking last night. I knew this is how it would be--which is why I didn't want to clean or commit to anything. Next time I think we might have plans--or at least I might have plans.

We have been watching football this afternoon and enjoying our cleaned up house! I have two leads on a housecleaner, so that's exciting. We ran our charity race this morning. It only ended up being 2.74 miles, but we had a good time--24:18. It was really cold this morning--in the 30s. I should have worn my face thingy, because I have been coughing all afternoon. So I guess now I know if I want to run outside this winter I will be wearing something over my mouth and nose.

I'm making chocolate/pumpkin brownies this afternoon. We haven't had a treat in a while, and I'll probably end up giving most of them away, so shouldn't be too bad.

Have a good evening.

Forgot to tell you all. The race today was in and around Churchill Downs. It was pretty cool. We started in the infield and eventually ran through the tunnels and around the parking lot (which is huge) and back in through the tunnels. It was such a gorgeous day, and they are getting ready for the Breeders Classic so everything is looking spiffy.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Training was good.  I have some great co-workers , although I don't know which of them will be at the same location as me and there is another large group going to training next Fri./Sat.

*Maureen*: Can't wait to hear about your 10K! 

*Deb*: You are so creative! 

*Dona*: Is this week the "Jersey Week" I often hear about as impacting the crowds at Disney? 

*Tracey*: Hope today goes/went well! 

*Rose*: Great decision to say something! 

Your 5K sounds so scenic and what an amazing time! 

*pjlla*: Love your goal range! 

Very interested in WW's new program as well! I think I'll be ordering the new books, especially if there are so many changes as I heard is likely. 

 on your loss!

Thanks *Lisah*!  Your dessert part is so creative! 

*Joanne*: Sounds like you had a great trip! 

 on your loss.


----------



## tigger813

Hi losers!!!!!
Today went so so! I caught up with another vendor that I hadn't seen in a few years. She commented on how skinny I am! She said she almost didn't recognize me. Didn't make as much as I had hoped but it's better than nothing. Any extra money works for me.

Did well eating as I had a shake for b'fast, 2 mini peppermint patties, a special K bar and a protein bar. For supper I just had a large sub (part veal parmesan, part steak teriyaki, a few spicy fries and 3 Buffalo chicken tenders and a Bud Light Lime. I was starving! DH and I are watching CSI:NY from last night. DD1 has her BFF over and they are watching tv downstairs and DD2 is watching shows in our bedroom. 

Church from 9-12 tomorrow then DD1 has basketball at 2:30 and then I will drop her off at BFF's house. Taking DD2 trick or treating between 6 and 8!  I hope to squeeze in a workout at some point tomorrow. I will eat better than today though really today was just supper that was bad.

Time for some more water!

TTFN


----------



## Octoberbride03

I'm back,  I finished and I lived   The top of my right foot is a bit sore but feeling better after awhile in a warm water foot bath. 

It was a beautiful day once the sun came up.  Got to the conventions center start around 7 am and had a pair of sweats on over my walking pants until i was warmed up.  I basically just jumped around and did some quick strides and jogged in place at various points before the race organized.  Once i was warm I left my jacket on and stripped off my pants and did some quick stretches using Dh to balance and got into my corral ALL THE WAY  in the back









It was 51 at start time which really wasn't bad at all.  I now that I'm colder up top than the bottom so I dressed just right for the race.  






I did a really good job of staying on the pace i wanted despite the absence of any music for me.  A lot of people violated the NO Ipods/Music rules.  And I think after i get my new processor for my CI next year I might get an Ipod for events like this.  We'll see. Depends on accessories available and budget.  But nobody seemed to be disqualified because of it. 

My goal for the race "Officially" was to finish without dropping dead   Unofficially, my goal was 1hr 45 min.  

My Official time: 1hr. 46min. 49sec.  That left me a pace of 17:14/M.  TG for email that tells me this.  Official race pics are not up yet, but I'll get email when they are, and post or link those here.






There were some great costumes, and a lot of people racing.  I'm really happy i did it.  I could ask for a little less wind and a little more sunlight as it was blocked by buildings at the oceanfront at times.  But overall, a really good experience.  I got a medal, water bottle and hat all for just finishing

Would definitely do it again





Now its time to go find something for supper as it is fend for yourself night here.  Lots of leftovers


----------



## Octoberbride03

Somebody please tell me they see my pics from the last post.  I usually have no problems linking them from FB, and I CAN'T SEE THEM 

I am hungry so I'm going to eat.  and then come back and see if they magically appear


----------



## donac

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> *Dona*: Is this week the "Jersey Week" I often hear about as impacting the crowds at Disney?
> .



Yes this is the famous Jersey week.  Since most schools are closed on Thurs and Fri many parents take their kids out for the entire week and you can have a full week vacation and only miss two or three days.  The problem I have found in the last few years is that the airfare down to Fl is very expensive. 

We did it a long time ago and it was great.  The second time we did it it was more crowded.  YOu can see many people that you know.  The Cm will ask where are people from and the entire audience will yell "Jersey"



Octoberbride03 said:


> I'm back,  I finished and I lived   The top of my right foot is a bit sore but feeling better after awhile in a warm water foot bath.
> 
> :



Congrats on finishing



Octoberbride03 said:


> Somebody please tell me they see my pics from the last post.  I usually have no problems linking them from FB, and I CAN'T SEE THEM
> 
> I am hungry so I'm going to eat.  and then come back and see if they magically appear



As of 7 they are still not posting.  I hope they come up soon I would love to see them.

Ds2 had some great books on pdf so I just loaded them onto my nook.  I can't wait to start reading them.  I got a number of books last weekend that are Christmas themed so that is what I like to read in Dec and Jan.  My dh laughed when he saw the credit card boll.  He said their was a long line of them but only one was more than $5 and most were under $3.  If I went into the bookstore I normally would look at the discount table and I am doing the same with the nook.

Have a great evening everyone


----------



## tggrrstarr

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Saturday: What is your plan for staying on track this weekend with Halloween on Sunday? Will you have any candy or avoid it altogether?



I don't think we are passing out candy, but I bought 5 bags of candy for our party almost two weeks ago.  There is still about half left that my husband is munching on.  I've had maybe 4 bars since then.  (mini bars).  It was the m&ms I had more of a problem with, It was too easy to grab a small handful as I walked by the bowl.  Those are gone, thank God!  I let myself have one bar only if I am under in calories and have done my exercise.  

So my anniversary present came in today.  He bought me a romance by you book.  It is a personalized book with our names as the main characters.  It is such a sweet idea.  I haven't read a romance book in a long time, but this sounds really cool.

Well I go back to work tomorrow, and its gonna be a tough week.  I am scheduled 50 hours instead of my normal 40 because of mgr meetings and a manager's vacation.  Since I have 3 all day shifts, I decided to skip my walk on those days but just do more than usual on the other days.  I did 50 minutes on the treadmill today, 20 minutes longer than usual.  (a full mile farther too!)


----------



## tggrrstarr

Rose&Mike said:


> I'm making chocolate/pumpkin brownies this afternoon. We haven't had a treat in a while, and I'll probably end up giving most of them away, so shouldn't be too bad.



Must have this recipe!  I love pumpkin.  I almost gave in and made a pumpkin bread pudding today.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Pics are now added to race report.  Opened a photobucket acct. and that worked.  No idea why FB didn't

Enjoy everybody


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Saturday: What is your plan for staying on track this weekend with Halloween on Sunday? Will you have any candy or avoid it altogether?



I've been so active working on the house that I haven't found time to eat   We've had candy in the house for over a week and I haven't had any, not really a big deal, cookies or cake would be hard.



JOANNEL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are back from a fabulous vacation. The cruise was great. Seas were calm and we only had one afternoon of rain in Grand cayman. We then spent 4 days at WDW. So needless to say my weight has taken a big hit!!!
> 
> I do have some sad news. The link that I shared about my sons friend in Barcelona, she did not make it. It is so sad and hard to believe. Her parents are due home today. So ladies, hug your children.....
> 
> 
> I start my new job Monday. So I am hoping to get back on track of eating better.
> 
> Have a great week end and happy halloween!!!



I'm glad you had a fabulous vacation

That poor girl's family.  How tragic 

Good luck with your new job.  I start mine Monday too 



Octoberbride03 said:


> I'm back,  I finished and I lived   The top of my right foot is a bit sore but feeling better after awhile in a warm water foot bath.



I saw your pictures   You did such a good job.


----------



## cclovesdis

It's been a pretty slow day since I got home. I went to visit the neighbor I am tutoring and found her doing homework! 

*Tracey*: Have a great day tomorrow! 

*Maureen*: You did great! Awesome time! 

Great pics too! 

Thanks for the info *Dona*! 



tggrrstarr said:


> So my anniversary present came in today.  He bought me a romance by you book.  It is a personalized book with our names as the main characters.  It is such a sweet idea.  I haven't read a romance book in a long time, but this sounds really cool.



How sweet of him!


----------



## my3princes

My back is killing me.  It's been a whirlwind 48 hours, we've gotten so much done, but there is still more to do.  I'll share some photos

Yesterday just after I started painting.  The room was blue rag rolled with denim curtains and bedding.  White shades.










Tonight.  I still need to finish cleaning up and refill the bookcase.  The mural won't be here until Tuesday.









v





















I upholstered the bookcase with sage and white striped fabric.  The window treatment is an awning above white blinds.  I slip covered a little bureau and made some of the pillows.  I still have another pillow to make.


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone, sorry Ive been a little MIA.  We got a new puppy.  Her name is Carly.  Shes a lemon beagle.  We got her as a companion to our other beagle, Cash who is 2.  So far they are getting along.  Theyre both a little hesitant about eachother.  I just dont want him to feel like were ignoring him or replacing him.  So Im spending a lot of time with the two.  I have to watch Carly like a hawk to see she doesnt go potty in the house.  Heres a picture of Cash with a balloon animal of him.




Heres the new puppy, Carly.




They both woke up from their naps so I have to run.  Talk to you all soon.

Taryn- Hope all went well last night at the Halloween party.

Shawn-  Hows the preparation for your trip going?  Thats so cool about the birthday celebration custom in Germany.  Im going to pretend Im German on my birthday now.

CC- Great to hear your coworkers are nice.  Are you enjoying training?  Hope youre getting some rest.

Cam- those cupcakes are incredible!  Who knew Duffs fondant would taste good.  Andrew is very sweet.



Dreamer24 said:


> One lb at a time, one day at a time, one healthy choice/change at a time and it really doesn't sound that difficult or overwhelming to get back to my goal weight. I know I can do.


I love this!  You have such a great attitude.

Susan- Hope the party didnt include crazy parents.

Tracey- Thats a great loss in pounds and in inches!  I can totally see you as a coach.  You would be great at it.  I saw the finale for Project Runway, I really liked the music they played when they had the shows.

Rose- glad things went better for DS.

Jennz- the Halloween bash sounds like so much fun.

Maureen- You look fabulous.  I really like the last picture you posted with the sand carvings.

Deb- I like the name of your paint color. You will have to post pictures once youre done.  It sounds like things are coming together great.

Dona- Happy birthday to DH!

Pamela- Hope your weekend is going well!



lisah0711 said:


> Today is going to be what we call the dessert part of the preparations for our guests next week-end.  That is when you get to do the fine tuning and add those extra touches to pretty things up since it is already clean, for the most part.   Then tonight we will have happy hour and walk from room to room congratulating ourselves on how nice things look -- cause we are modest that way  -- and vowing that we will keep it this way, which never happens.


That sounds like too much fun!

Joanne- Glad you had a good vacation.  How exciting that youre starting your new job on Monday.

Kelli- your husband is so thoughtful.


----------



## tigger813

Happy Halloween!

What is your all-time favorite treat? It can be candy or chips or whatever you absolutely love to eat and seem to always have some in the house!

My all-time favorite go to snack is M&Ms. Though I'm happy to admit that I haven't had any in about a week I think. We always have a jar on the end table with them in it. Looking at it now it's getting pretty low! I also like to have mini peppermint patties around as they are low-fat and tend to fill me up.

DD2 wet her bed at 6:24 so I had to get up a few minutes before I had planned. She's playing her DSi. DD1 and her friend are awake downstairs so I guess it's time to make the orange sweet rolls for breakfast. We have to leave here in 90 minutes so I had better hustle!

TTFN  Stay away from the candy as much as you can or make smart choices!


----------



## mikamah

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!
I wish i had a fun sparkly smiley to put up, but I'm not as  computer talented as Deb.  I always love your smileys. 


JOANNEL said:


> We are back from a fabulous vacation. The cruise was great. Seas were calm and we only had one afternoon of rain in Grand cayman. We then spent 4 days at WDW. So needless to say my weight has taken a big hit!!!
> 
> I do have some sad news. The link that I shared about my sons friend in Barcelona, she did not make it. It is so sad and hard to believe. Her parents are due home today. So ladies, hug your children...


Welcome back. A cruise sounds wonderful and is on my bucket list. 
  I am so sorry to hear about your son's friend. I can not imagine what her parents and family are going through.  I hope your son is doing ok.



lisah0711 said:


> *mikamah,* hope that you had cable in time for Zach and Cody last night.    I'm the kind of Mom who would suggest a loss of the tv, too.


Thanks.  It's nice to know I'm not alone.  The tv is fixed, but he was at my friends house, and I went out to dinner, so they watched a movie instead, but I guess after all that, Zack and Cody was a repeat.


lisah0711 said:


> Today is going to be what we call the dessert part of the preparations for our guests next week-end.  That is when you get to do the fine tuning and add those extra touches to pretty things up since it is already clean, for the most part.   Then tonight we will have happy hour and walk from room to room congratulating ourselves on how nice things look -- cause we are modest that way  -- and vowing that we will keep it this way, which never happens.


Love this, Lisa.  Enjoy your clean house. 
I can coach this weekend, if noone else has offered. 




pjlla said:


> When life has been CRAZY like yours is, I start figuring out what I can give up comfortably and still maintain a "normal" life. When the kids were littler and I had trouble finding time to finish up all the laundry, I started giving up folding every little thing.... the kitchen towels got dumped in a wicker basket and used as is instead of folding every single one.... the underwear got dumped in the drawer without folding.  No big deal, but it saved me a lot of time.  I did eventually go back to folding the kitchen towels, but I still don't fold DH's undies!!
> 
> Instead of giving the shower/tub a full-on scrub, I plan an extra 5 minutes of shower time, bring the  Mr. Clean eraser in the shower with me and everything gets a swipe while I give the hair conditioner time to do its thing.
> 
> I also read somewhere about "cumulative" chores versus "noncumulative chores".  If you keep up with the cumulative chores and ignore the others for now, you will be doing okay.  For example... if you get behind on the laundry or dishes, it will take you longer in the end to catch up.... and things will seem very disorganized and messy.  But dusting and vacumming will still take the same amount of time, whether you do it every day or or once a week.   When life gets super busy I concentrate on keeping the laundry and dishes on track... next up is the picking up/clutter patrol.  And I make my bed every day.... even if I am just about to climb into it..... all of those things make me feel much more in control. But if I haven't dusted in 2 weeks.... oh well. And if my menu planning has been converted to "what kind of sandwich/cereal do you want for dinner?" then that is that.  Life will go on!!


Love all these tips, especially the cumulative vs. noncumulative.  The dusting is one that definitely gets neglected around here too, usually until someone is coming over.  I love that Michael wears 2 different socks every day so I don't have to match socks at all.  


pjlla said:


> Morning all!  I only have a quick minute more to say hi!  Yesterday was okay on the scale.... not a grand loss, but a modest one and it made me feel a bit better.... and then of course, TOM made an early arrival, so I am actually surprised I had ANY loss!  Busy, busy weekend with DD's swim meets and halloween, so I probably won't be on again until Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> TTYL....................P


Glad to hear you had a loss this week Pamela.  especially with tom's arrival. 



donac said:


> Dh's birthday is Sunday (yes Halloween) so ds2 came home but he is not going to be home a lot.  Last night he went out with his brother.  Tonight he is going out with his brother to a halloween party.  Then he is going back to on Sunday.
> 
> He needs a suit for an honor society induction.  He is built very much like dh did in college.  We found some old suits and they fit.   We are taking them to get cleaned.  Luckily my dh is a traditonalist.  None of the suits were trendy except for the green and tan ones (ds loved the vest on the green one and the jacket on the tan one) so they are going to get some use.  We did find a nice grey pinstripe that he will use for the ceremony.  We even found a brown one that patches on that ds will use for the party tonight.
> 
> Need to get something for dh for his birthday.  He doesn 't want or need anything so I have to get him something.  Maybe a movie gift card.  Lots of good movies coming out in the next month.


Happy birthday to DH.  That's great you can recycle some of DH's old suits for ds.  I'm sure suits are crazy money these days.  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Saturday: What is your plan for staying on track this weekend with Halloween on Sunday? Will you have any candy or avoid it altogether?


Now, I wonder if I never got back on yesterday to answer this qotd because I was dipping into the candy bucket too much.  My sister came over, so we brought the candy up from the basement, and that was not good.  I do have a goal for today.  I am going to eat healthy all day, and I will not eat the halloween candy until after trick or treat, and then I will have one peanut butter cup.  I offered michael 10$ if he wants to keep just 10 pieces of candy and donate the rest so it will be gone tomorrow.  



cclovesdis said:


> I've pretty much decided that I will not be OP this weekend and that started this afternoon. I will be eating a total of 3 meals while at training this weekend plus we typically host a small Halloween party post-trick-or-treating. So, I guess I don't have a plan other than *no candy*. There will just be plenty of other things. Breakfast tomorrow includes bagels and pastries. I have no idea what lunch will be and dinner could be any number of things especially since I will not be able to partake in grocery shopping tomorrow. Maybe with any luck my parents will wait until Sunday morning to go. I can only hope.


I think your plan sounds pretty good, especially the no candy.  You can do it!! I don't know why I ate all that candy yesterday, but today is a new day.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I am soooooo glad yesterday is over! I am pretty happy that our house is pretty clean for the weekend. At 6 last night we still hadn't heard anything from the relatives, so Mike called. We ended up meeting them downtown at 7 for dinner--they were running late. There's a shocker. I had two beers during dinner and someone commented that I didn't really eat anything--that's because I was so po'd about an incredibly rude comment his cousin made to me--which of course Mike didn't hear. She is always nasty to me. Mike said she's always been "special." The other cousin and the uncle I actually like, but the rude one needs an attitude adjustment. I did shut her down, which I never would have done in the past. But I shouldn't have had to. Whatever. Anyhow, afterwards we went to our favorite bdubs and I had two more beers and I think my bp finally returned to normal. I told Mike that was it for me. Never again.


OMG, how rude and it's gotta be so frustrating for you.  That is great that you stood up to here, and shut her up.  Maybe it's what she needed.  Enjoy your clean house too. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Forgot to tell you all. The race today was in and around Churchill Downs. It was pretty cool. We started in the infield and eventually ran through the tunnels and around the parking lot (which is huge) and back in through the tunnels. It was such a gorgeous day, and they are getting ready for the Breeders Classic so everything is looking spiffy.


Glad you had a nice race.  It sounds awesome.  



cclovesdis said:


> Training was good.  I have some great co-workers , although I don't know which of them will be at the same location as me and there is another large group going to training next Fri./Sat.


Glad training went well and your coworkers seem nice.  I think having good coworkers really makes work more social and fun.  



Octoberbride03 said:


> I'm back,  I finished and I lived   The top of my right foot is a bit sore but feeling better after awhile in a warm water foot bath.
> 
> It was a beautiful day once the sun came up.  Got to the conventions center start around 7 am and had a pair of sweats on over my walking pants until i was warmed up.  I basically just jumped around and did some quick strides and jogged in place at various points before the race organized.  Once i was warm I left my jacket on and stripped off my pants and did some quick stretches using Dh to balance and got into my corral ALL THE WAY  in the back:


Whoo hoo!!!!  Congratulations on the race!!  I love the pictures, and your medal too!!  How exciting.  YOu look fabulous, fit and happy.  So glad everything went well. 



tggrrstarr said:


> So my anniversary present came in today.  He bought me a romance by you book.  It is a personalized book with our names as the main characters.  It is such a sweet idea.  I haven't read a romance book in a long time, but this sounds really cool.


That sounds so cool.  My son got a winnie the pooh book with his name throughout it when he was little.  He loved reading about his adventures with pooh.  



my3princes said:


> My back is killing me.  It's been a whirlwind 48 hours, we've gotten so much done, but there is still more to do.  I'll share some photos
> 
> Yesterday just after I started painting.  The room was blue rag rolled with denim curtains and bedding.  White shades.


Nice job on the painting.  It looks awesome.  I love the shells you put around the thermostat.  They look so nice. 



tigger813 said:


> What is your all-time favorite treat? It can be candy or chips or whatever you absolutely love to eat and seem to always have some in the house!


I love peanut butter cups and twix.  I bought twix to give out which was stupid, but after yesterday's binge, I want no part of them today. But I"m not like you, tracey, and I can't have them in the house and just have a little every day.  They need to be an occassional treat only. 



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone, sorry Ive been a little MIA.  We got a new puppy.  Her name is Carly.  Shes a lemon beagle.  We got her as a companion to our other beagle, Cash who is 2.  So far they are getting along.  Theyre both a little hesitant about eachother.  I just dont want him to feel like were ignoring him or replacing him.  So Im spending a lot of time with the two.  I have to watch Carly like a hawk to see she doesnt go potty in the house.  Heres a picture of Cash with a balloon animal of him.


Congratulations on your newest addition.  She is sooooo cute.    I bet they'll be best buddies before you know it. 

Have a happy halloween everybody!!!!


----------



## donac

Happy Halloween everyone.  I gave dh gc to the movies.  He loves to go to the movies  I also gave him a wall hanging that I need his help finishing.  t has a lot of open spaces to put some of the patches he has collected over his 20 years of boy scouts.  I want him to pick out the patches that will go on the wall hanging. 

What is your all-time favorite treat? It can be candy or chips or whatever you absolutely love to eat and seem to always have some in the house! 

I think it would be mounds or almond joys.  I love the chocolate and coconut.  I love the dark chocolate of mounds but the almonds in the almond joys.  I never keep it in the house.  We have no chocolate in the house this year.  I bought the small bags of pretzles to give out. 

We are going out to lunch today so that ds could drive back to school before it gets too late.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Happy Halloween! Don't let those treats trick you into going off plan!*

*Thanks to those of you who volunteered to help with coaching next week.  I'm trying to put together a coach-of-the-day rotation for that week -- I have the first few days, Friday 11/5, Saturday 11/6, Sunday 11/7 and Monday, 11/8 covered.  I can cover the other three days but if someone else wants to take a shot at coaching one day, please PM me. Thank you!*

*JOANNEL,* welcome back!  I'm glad that you had a great time.  I'm glad that your DH insisted that you go before you start your new job.    I'm so sorry about your friend's daughter.  What a sad story!

*donac,* happy birthday to your DH!  Did he always have to have a Halloween party for his birthday?

*Rose,* I love your laundry idea!    Good job dealing with the relative.  The race sounds so scenic!  Hope that your cough is gone.  

*CC,* I can't take credit for calling this the dessert part of the project -- that is my DH's term.  He is the special projects man -- I am the maintainance part of the team.  Since we always have some project going on, it works out!  

*Maureen,* great job on your race!    You looked great and I loved the sand sculpture.  I think it would be fun to run by the ocean. 

*tggrrstarr,* that was a nice gift that your husband thought of for you.  

*Deb,* your bedroom looks so pretty!  I really love the green color.  Can't wait to see it with the mural.    You need to go to work so you can get some rest!  

*Cupcaker,* your puppies are too cute!    I think Cash will get used to having a friend around, especially as Carly gets a little older.  They like having companions.  Thankfully the puppy-hood is a short process.  



tigger813 said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> What is your all-time favorite treat? It can be candy or chips or whatever you absolutely love to eat and seem to always have some in the house!
> 
> TTFN  Stay away from the candy as much as you can or make smart choices!



Oh, you have more willpower than I, Tracey.  I can't have my all-time favorite treat around -- it calls my name until it is gone.    I am doing better with being able to have a bit and calling it quits but I still don't trust myself enough to have things around.  There will be stuff here next week-end with company -- it will be interesting to see how that goes!  



mikamah said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!
> 
> Now, I wonder if I never got back on yesterday to answer this qotd because I was dipping into the candy bucket too much.  My sister came over, so we brought the candy up from the basement, and that was not good.  I do have a goal for today.  I am going to eat healthy all day, and I will not eat the halloween candy until after trick or treat, and then I will have one peanut butter cup.  I offered michael 10$ if he wants to keep just 10 pieces of candy and donate the rest so it will be gone tomorrow.



Bribery, one of my favorite parenting techniques!    I'll have to try that with DS!  Be careful though, as they get older they figure out they can charge more!  

Have a great day all and a safe and *Happy Halloween!*


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Just wanted to check in and say hello.  I know TOM is right around the corner because I am miserable, want to eat everything, and have no motivation.  I am really getting tired of feeling like this every 3 wks.  I always had PMS before but it seems over the past year it is just getting worse.  Im not sure if its because I am eating healthier and now I just notice the symptoms more or what.  Anyway....this has been a really busy and fun filled weekend.  We had trick or treat here on friday and last night went with friends to a halloween party and trick or treating around there development.  Needless to say we have tons of candy now in the house.  I have dipped my hand in the bucket way to many times.....Im not at all happy with myself about it.

Friday night nicholas my 3 year old came to my bedroom door at 3 am.  I opened it and was startled.  He apparently came down with croup and was barking like a dog and sounded like he was breathing through a tiny straw.  He was fine all day yesterday which I know is normal but we decided to take he trick or treating anyway.  About 1/2 hour into it the bark started again and we carried him the rest of the way back to the car.  Last night was even a little worse.  I slept with him a few times on the bathroom floor.  We would steam up the bathroom really good.  It seemed to help him for a few hours and then he would get up again coughing.  We are suppose to go to the halloween parade today but I am not sure if we should take him.  He has no fever and seems to be acting fine.  So we still have to decide what to do.

I have not gotten a run in now since monday.  I am feeling horrible about it.  

I dont have much time for replies but wanted to say

Great job at the races Octoberbride, and Rose...they both sounded wonderful

Deb the room looks pretty, I cant wait to see the mural pics when its all done.

Hello to everyone else and I hope you all enjoy today and have a happy halloween!!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Happy Halloween!

Another slow moving day in my house...not that I mind. 

We are hosting a small get-together after Trick-or-Treating and since my dad had to visit him mom, my mom and I are the lucky ones planning his party. 

Really, no big deal. We did it last year because it happened spur of the moment. Actually, if I think about it, we are ahead of the game this year. 

A few replies and then I probably won't be back on until tomorrow. A "small get-together" is code for limited cooking involved. Planning, however, it no small feat. 

Hope everyone has a great Halloween!

*Deb*: Love your newly recedorated bedroom! 

*Jeanette*: Your new puppy is adorable! 

Traning was great. It ended mid-afternoon yesterday. I'm really looking forward to working with kids again. 



tigger813 said:


> What is your all-time favorite treat? It can be candy or chips or whatever you absolutely love to eat and seem to always have some in the house!
> around as they are low-fat and tend to fill me up.



I love the milk-free chocolate chips, but I can't keep them in the house. 



mikamah said:


> I offered michael 10$ if he wants to keep just 10 pieces of candy and donate the rest so it will be gone tomorrow.



I love this! Great idea! 

Now, if only I could talk the kid I'm tutoring and her sister into doing this. It would save me lots of headaches. 

Thanks! I've taught with some co-workers who think teaching is a going through the motions job and some who really believe in helping their students achieve their full potential. I'm so glad that my coworkers are the latter! 

*Dona*: Great idea for DH's birthday gift! 

Enjoy your time with DS! 



lisah0711 said:


> *Thanks to those of you who volunteered to help with coaching next week.  I'm trying to put together a coach-of-the-day rotation for that week -- I have the first few days, Friday 11/5, Saturday 11/6, Sunday 11/7 and Monday, 11/8 covered.  I can cover the other three days but if someone else wants to take a shot at coaching one day, please PM me. Thank you!*
> 
> *CC,* I can't take credit for calling this the dessert part of the project -- that is my DH's term.  He is the special projects man -- I am the maintainance part of the team.  Since we always have some project going on, it works out!



I should know in a few days if I can take a day. Three words: crazy mom plan. 

Always working on something?!?! 

*Lindsay*: Sorry about TOM. 

Hope DS2 is feeling better.


----------



## liesel

Just a quick post to say hello and that my DH's work is collecting Halloween candy tomorrow to send to the troops in Afganistan.  What a great idea!  We get rid of the candy and it goes to some deserving people.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

WHY DID I JUST EAT THAT STUFF???????

I was so going to stay on track this weekend! I just totally blew it with 2 pieces of bacon cheeseburger pizza and some leftover Chinese food, though I didn't eat a ton of that stuff. I'll be having steak for supper. I may just leave it at that.

Church was long and this congestion is just driving me crazy and making me feel lousy. To top it off my tummy started hurting on the way home from church. I really should take a nap this afternoon if I can. I also need to drink tons of water the rest of the day. I really don't want to end up with a gain this week so I will have to work extra hard and be good all week. 

TTFN


----------



## tiki23

*I feel your pain!!!*

I've been on the run for 2 weeks, living off of junk food and nerves.  I did lose some weight though, I think I was just burning it off with adrenalin and being in the semi-permanent freak-out state due to DD's choir stuff and the big Halloween party we hosted.

Here's a couple of pics: 

Sanderson Sisters on Halloween: Mom and DD in real life!





Disney Villains in attendance: The Shadow Man, Winifred and Cruella!


----------



## jbm02

Somehow, alot of my quotes went "poof"!  Yikes.



donac said:


> Yes this is the famous Jersey week.  Since most schools are closed on Thurs and Fri many parents take their kids out for the entire week and you can have a full week vacation and only miss two or three days.  The problem I have found in the last few years is that the airfare down to Fl is very expensive.
> 
> We did it a long time ago and it was great.  The second time we did it it was more crowded.  YOu can see many people that you know.  The Cm will ask where are people from and the entire audience will yell "Jersey"


Do the Jersey kids also have a February break?  I was so disappointed when the date for the princess Half was switched - to the last weekend of our February break, meaning the parks will be full and there won't be any breaks on airline costs.  It also makes it much more difficult to get back home...



tigger813 said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> What is your all-time favorite treat? It can be candy or chips or whatever you absolutely love to eat and seem to always have some in the house!



Definitely M&Ms.  I call them "pure evil"...

My strategy was not to buy ANY candy before today - and I sure didn't buy any M&Ms! LOL.  Actually, I bought everything I don't like - snickers, Reese's, 3 Musketeers and Hershey candy bars.  After the kids come home tonight I'll take alot of the candy and throw it into the freezer so that we don't have alot left sitting on the counter.  

I'm starting back up with my old boot camp class tomorrow AM.  I took  break so I could concentrate on getting ready for my Half but now it's time to work on both my running and the boot stuff.  Now that I'll be adding more lifting into my routine any weight loss will be slowed but that's okay.  Slow and steady...

Congrats to everyone on your Halloween runs!  
I'll be out with my DD11 and 7 of her friends.  Happy Halloween everyone!
Jude


----------



## donac

Jude some schools in NJ do have a feb break around President's Day.  Each district is different.  Many of the schools around here don't have the week in Feb.

I just got an email from one of my sis in law.  She is having Thanksgiving this year.  I have cooked Thanksgiving for my in laws at least 4 out of the last 5 years and the only reason I didn't do it that one year was it was my mother's birthday on Thanksgiving.  The email didn't even ask if I minded it just said that she and another sis in law decided to do it at this other house.  NO askking if I minded.  NO saying you have done so much we think you should take a break.  Just she is doing Thanksgiving.  

What has really hurt not only myself and my dh is that my in laws stove does not work.  I have cooked everything at my house and brought down 45 minutes away to their house because my mil is too frail to travel.  When did this change?  Last year I packed 2 coolers, 1 hot and one cold.  Two crock pots, at least 2 grocery bags of food and some other things.  I often laughed that if I got into a accident I would have enough food to feed all the police who would come. 

I would be angry but dh is so angry that I don't have to  be.  I am very hurt that they never even asked.  I do a lot for in laws and this lack of consideration is very hurtful.

Sorry.  Had to vent.

We have only had a handful of trick or treaters.  Ds went back to college and other ds went out with his friends.  we all went out to lunch and had a nice time.  Ds's got dh a 7-11 gift card.  He stops there every morning on his way to school so it was a great present for someone who needs nothing. 

Have a great rest of the evening.


----------



## jbm02

donac said:


> Jude some schools in NJ do have a feb break around President's Day.  Each district is different.  Many of the schools around here don't have the week in Feb.
> 
> I just got an email from one of my sis in law.  She is having Thanksgiving this year.  I have cooked Thanksgiving for my in laws at least 4 out of the last 5 years and the only reason I didn't do it that one year was it was my mother's birthday on Thanksgiving.  The email didn't even ask if I minded it just said that she and another sis in law decided to do it at this other house.  NO askking if I minded.  NO saying you have done so much we think you should take a break.  Just she is doing Thanksgiving.
> 
> What has really hurt not only myself and my dh is that my in laws stove does not work.  I have cooked everything at my house and brought down 45 minutes away to their house because my mil is too frail to travel.  When did this change?  Last year I packed 2 coolers, 1 hot and one cold.  Two crock pots, at least 2 grocery bags of food and some other things.  I often laughed that if I got into a accident I would have enough food to feed all the police who would come.
> 
> I would be angry but dh is so angry that I don't have to  be.  I am very hurt that they never even asked.  I do a lot for in laws and this lack of consideration is very hurtful.
> 
> Sorry.  Had to vent.
> 
> We have only had a handful of trick or treaters.  Ds went back to college and other ds went out with his friends.  we all went out to lunch and had a nice time.  Ds's got dh a 7-11 gift card.  He stops there every morning on his way to school so it was a great present for someone who needs nothing.
> 
> Have a great rest of the evening.




Dona, feel free to vent!!  I know exactly how you feel.  One year my FIL objected to our scheduled time for Thanksgiving dinner but that's the time that fit our schedule, my 2 SIL's schedules and still left time for me to bring our kids to my parents and my SIL to bring her kids to her in-laws...  he wanted 6 PM, we were adamant that the time had to be 3PM  ...well,  my FIL - who was bringing the rolls - decided that he would just show up at 5PM.  Yup.  At 3PM we called - no answer ...tried to keep the food hot...still keeping food hot at 3:45...then at 4PM we gave up and said we would just eat.  But of course, several items were dried out by now.  And we had no rolls!  We were just finishing up when he walked in, expecting us to fix him  plate (and dutiful little Italian girl as I've been brought up, damn it - I did!).  Since then, my SILs and I have vowed that dinner is served on time and if you're not there ...well, you get the picture!!  Just wanted to let you know that you're not alone!!!

Lots of trick or treaters here...hoping my 20 bags of candy hold up or I'll be dipping into the kids stash....


----------



## my3princes

I can't pass up raw sugar cookie dough.  I love it.

I weighted in the this morning and I was down   I know that I've been busy so I guess that is good for me.

Tomorrow and Tuesday I will work from 8 AM - 10 PM as I work both jobs.  It will be tough, but I'm sure I an handle a couple of tough days each week for a couple of months.  I'll reassess after the new year when things slow down at the restaurant.


----------



## my3princes

These are some pictures of our day today:














This is a house we went to.  They hire professional decorators each year to do up their yard.  They gave each kid a gift bag filled with full sized candy bars, single serving bags of chips...It was amazing and we fit right in


----------



## tigger813

Definitely got in a mile or 2 walking the neighborhood for 2 hours of trick or treating. I had 3 small candy bars tonight: 1 crunch, 1 mini twix, and 1 mini peppermint patty. I just had a shot of Dr. McGillicuddy's menthol mint schnapps to help with my cough and tummy that's been bothering me all afternoon. For supper we had some leftover fries from yesterday and steak.

Watching Ghost Hunters live on Syfy! Cool show! Not usually what I would watch bit it's funny and bizarre at the same time!

Just finished folding 3 large bags of laundry that are half on the couch and half on the floor. I'll take care of them in the morning. I have the morning to myself unless redwalker comes to visit. I hope to try out my new Tae Bo DVD tomorrow and get some elliptical in. I have some shows to catch up on tomorrow and hope to get more accomplished in the living room and dining room. I will take care of the Halloween stuff and may start pulling out some of my Christmas village. I need to clean out the corner of the living room where the tree will go Thanksgiving weekend. I'll be putting the Rock Band stuff downstairs and pull out when needed. Just really need to get cleaned up so I don't have to worry about it when we get back from Disney. Hoping that BB/BS will come again before we go away. I have a ton of Christmas decorations so I always start early!

What is your favorite holiday? What is your favorite food during that holiday? Any plans to change menu or recipes for that holiday in the future to make it healthier?

My favorite holiday is Christmas! My favorite food is peppermint stick ice cream pie! I make at least one every year. I hope to find slow churned peppermint stick ice cream and fat free cool whip to use when I make it this year. My other favorite food is stuffing/dressing. I'm going to start looking for lower fat/carb versions of it. When we have leftovers I only have a dish of stuffing! With both Thanksgiving and Christmas being just the 4 of us and DSIL I shouldn't eat as much. 

I need to finish folding up the pull out sofa in the morning so I can have room to workout. Going to be a busy morning before DD2 gets home at noon. We'll just do stuff around here in the afternoon and hopefully have a successful say on the cleaning front.

Hope everyone had a happy and safe Halloween! Girls did well and are both asleep. One of the best Halloweens in a long time! They got to spend time with friends and DH and I got to spend time with adults too!

TTFN


----------



## tiki23

My3princes:  WOW!  That place is something else!!  And your family looks appropriately pirate-y!


----------



## Connie96

Hi ladies. I'm sorry that I've been MIA the past few days. For some reason, I was just very anti-computer this weekend. The process of giving up the caffeine made me feel impossibly tired on Friday and I turned into a sugar monster. Saturday, I was a total bum and still a sugar monster which did absolutely nothing for my run this morning. But, I made it thru the run and I've a had a MUCH better day today. And, yes, there is a ton of candy in the house right now, but I am honestly just not interested. For the moment, anyway. 

Anyway... I'm off to bed. Y'all have a great week!!


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> Definitely got in a mile or 2 walking the neighborhood for 2 hours of trick or treating. I had 3 small candy bars tonight: 1 crunch, 1 mini twix, and 1 mini peppermint patty. I just had a shot of Dr. McGillicuddy's menthol mint schnapps to help with my cough and tummy that's been bothering me all afternoon. For supper we had some leftover fries from yesterday and steak.
> 
> Watching Ghost Hunters live on Syfy! Cool show! Not usually what I would watch bit it's funny and bizarre at the same time!
> 
> Just finished folding 3 large bags of laundry that are half on the couch and half on the floor. I'll take care of them in the morning. I have the morning to myself unless redwalker comes to visit. I hope to try out my new Tae Bo DVD tomorrow and get some elliptical in. I have some shows to catch up on tomorrow and hope to get more accomplished in the living room and dining room. I will take care of the Halloween stuff and may start pulling out some of my Christmas village. I need to clean out the corner of the living room where the tree will go Thanksgiving weekend. I'll be putting the Rock Band stuff downstairs and pull out when needed. Just really need to get cleaned up so I don't have to worry about it when we get back from Disney. Hoping that BB/BS will come again before we go away. I have a ton of Christmas decorations so I always start early!
> 
> What is your favorite holiday? What is your favorite food during that holiday? Any plans to change menu or recipes for that holiday in the future to make it healthier?
> 
> My favorite holiday is Christmas! My favorite food is peppermint stick ice cream pie! I make at least one every year. I hope to find slow churned peppermint stick ice cream and fat free cool whip to use when I make it this year. My other favorite food is stuffing/dressing. I'm going to start looking for lower fat/carb versions of it. When we have leftovers I only have a dish of stuffing! With both Thanksgiving and Christmas being just the 4 of us and DSIL I shouldn't eat as much.
> 
> I need to finish folding up the pull out sofa in the morning so I can have room to workout. Going to be a busy morning before DD2 gets home at noon. We'll just do stuff around here in the afternoon and hopefully have a successful say on the cleaning front.
> 
> Hope everyone had a happy and safe Halloween! Girls did well and are both asleep. One of the best Halloweens in a long time! They got to spend time with friends and DH and I got to spend time with adults too!
> 
> TTFN




My favorite holiday is Christmas.  I love the decorations and spending time with my family.  I can't wait to pick up the Halloween stuff and dig out the Christmas stuff.  Of course Halloween will stay up until after the boys party next weekend.  I'm not a big foodie so there isn't any food that I must have.  Every year we make different things, but no Must Haves.


I'm up and showered.  DH just got up so now I can finish getting myself ready for work before the kids start getting up.  I must admit I'm a little nervous this morning and I hadn't been up to this point.  I have also recommitted to my diet plan and so has DH.  Today is the day to make big changes in our lives since this job will in and of itself make changes for us.  All is good.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning,

I'm up but really wish I was still sleeping! DH's pager went off right in the middle of a dream so I woke up talking in my sleep. Confused the heck out of DH. Tummy is still a bit grumbly this morning and I just had a major coughing fit. Made DH and DD1 some french toast and we're watching more of Ghost Hunters Live from last night. Pretty interesting stuff.

Plan for the day is wellness center, drop off receipts from Saturday's book fair, come home and do some more cleaning and listen to last week's podcasts, walk with Redwalker, make lunch for DD2 and then do the Tae Bo workout, clean out DD2s sock drawer, clean some more and some more.

Gotta start DD1s lunch now.

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Octoberbride03 said:


> Pics are now added to race report.  Opened a photobucket acct. and that worked.  No idea why FB didn't
> 
> Enjoy everybody


I am so glad the race went well! Congratulations!

Cupcaker--conrats on your new puppy. She is very cute!



liesel said:


> Just a quick post to say hello and that my DH's work is collecting Halloween candy tomorrow to send to the troops in Afganistan.  What a great idea!  We get rid of the candy and it goes to some deserving people.  Have a great day everyone!



That's a great idea!

Jude--hope bootcamp goes well. Do you know the name of an adopt a soldier program? We would really like to do this. Thanks!

Dona--I really don't get why people who are related to each other think it's ok to behave so poorly. It's like we have no civility left.  



my3princes said:


> I can't pass up raw sugar cookie dough.  I love it.
> 
> I weighted in the this morning and I was down   I know that I've been busy so I guess that is good for me.
> 
> Tomorrow and Tuesday I will work from 8 AM - 10 PM as I work both jobs.  It will be tough, but I'm sure I an handle a couple of tough days each week for a couple of months.  I'll reassess after the new year when things slow down at the restaurant.


Good luck with the new job! Thanks for sharing the pictures. I can't even imagine how much money that family spends decorating.



tigger813 said:


> What is your favorite holiday? What is your favorite food during that holiday? Any plans to change menu or recipes for that holiday in the future to make it healthier?
> 
> TTFN


Thanksgiving. Even as a vegetarian, I still really enjoy it. I don't feel as much pressure at thanksgving to make sure ds has a good holiday and I think that's why we have such a good time. And I don't have a lot of negative memories tied up with thanksgiving. My dad for some reason, usually was a little more awful at Christmas than other holidays, so lots of negative memories. We go to Disney a lot for Christmas so that's fun. Last year we went the week before, this year we will actally be there for Christmas! My favorite food is stuffing and anything with pumpkin. Actually I love all the food at thanksgiving!



Connie96 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm sorry that I've been MIA the past few days. For some reason, I was just very anti-computer this weekend. The process of giving up the caffeine made me feel impossibly tired on Friday and I turned into a sugar monster. Saturday, I was a total bum and still a sugar monster which did absolutely nothing for my run this morning. But, I made it thru the run and I've a had a MUCH better day today. And, yes, there is a ton of candy in the house right now, but I am honestly just not interested. For the moment, anyway.
> 
> Anyway... I'm off to bed. Y'all have a great week!!


Connie--hang in there. I know you know this, but just a reminder that it does get better.

We ran 10 miles yesterday and I am very happy to say--only minor stomach issues!!! Hopefully I have found something that works. We looked at houses yesterday afternoon and we went out last night. We just weren't in a handing out candy mood. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## mikamah

tigger813 said:


> What is your favorite holiday? What is your favorite food during that holiday? Any plans to change menu or recipes for that holiday in the future to make it healthier?


Christmas is my favorite too.  I love decorating, and baking, and just being together with family.  We have christmas eve at our house, all our family, and my best friend and her family, so 21 of us now, and I do a buffet style, but we always fill up on tons of appetizers and don't have much room for dinner, which is usually chicken,brocolli, ziti, or lasagna.  I do have a big fruit platter, which the kids love, and a salad, but the rest is not so healthy, but as with everything, anything is ok in moderation.  My favorite holiday food is swedish spritz cookies my mother always made. They're an almond flavored butter cookie you use a cookie press for.  I can remember her always baking them, and she made them in s and o shapes, and we'd love to sample while she baked, and lick the bowl.  She made a ton, and as adults, whenever we'd go over her house, we'd have some, and she'd bring a tin to my house.  My brother and I each make them now, and we make more holiday shapes, but always have the s and o shapes too.  Funny, they were only made for christmas, and I made some for michael's first communion, but otherwise, I feel like we'll keep them a christmas tradition.  
Actually, we were just looking at our christmas dvd's the other night, and we have 19 of them, so we are going to start watching some this week, and hope to get them all in.  



Connie96 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm sorry that I've been MIA the past few days. For some reason, I was just very anti-computer this weekend. The process of giving up the caffeine made me feel impossibly tired on Friday and I turned into a sugar monster. Saturday, I was a total bum and still a sugar monster which did absolutely nothing for my run this morning. But, I made it thru the run and I've a had a MUCH better day today. And, yes, there is a ton of candy in the house right now, but I am honestly just not interested. For the moment, anyway.
> 
> Anyway... I'm off to bed. Y'all have a great week!!


 I had a very similar weekend, but I had my caffeine and chocolate all day saturday.  Hang in there, with the caffeine free, hopefully you'll be over the hump soon.  I did better yesterday after a run, and today the candy will be gone.  



my3princes said:


> I'm up and showered.  DH just got up so now I can finish getting myself ready for work before the kids start getting up.  I must admit I'm a little nervous this morning and I hadn't been up to this point.  I have also recommitted to my diet plan and so has DH.  Today is the day to make big changes in our lives since this job will in and of itself make changes for us.  All is good.


Good luck at the new job today!!  Love your pirate family.  That house is amazing.   We have a neighbor who goes all out too, and it is awesome to see.  



Rose&Mike said:


> IWe ran 10 miles yesterday and I am very happy to say--only minor stomach issues!!! Hopefully I have found something that works. We looked at houses yesterday afternoon and we went out last night. We just weren't in a handing out candy mood.


Glad your run went well yesterday.  10 miles is awesome!!!



jbm02 said:


> Dona, feel free to vent!!  I know exactly how you feel.  One year my FIL objected to our scheduled time for Thanksgiving dinner but that's the time that fit our schedule, my 2 SIL's schedules and still left time for me to bring our kids to my parents and my SIL to bring her kids to her in-laws...  he wanted 6 PM, we were adamant that the time had to be 3PM  ...well,  my FIL - who was bringing the rolls - decided that he would just show up at 5PM.  Yup.  At 3PM we called - no answer ...tried to keep the food hot...still keeping food hot at 3:45...then at 4PM we gave up and said we would just eat.  But of course, several items were dried out by now.  And we had no rolls!  We were just finishing up when he walked in, expecting us to fix him  plate (and dutiful little Italian girl as I've been brought up, damn it - I did!).  Since then, my SILs and I have vowed that dinner is served on time and if you're not there ...well, you get the picture!!  Just wanted to let you know that you're not alone!!!
> 
> Lots of trick or treaters here...hoping my 20 bags of candy hold up or I'll be dipping into the kids stash....


Unbelieveable how some people can behave.  I can't imagine doing something like that.



donac said:


> I just got an email from one of my sis in law.  She is having Thanksgiving this year.  I have cooked Thanksgiving for my in laws at least 4 out of the last 5 years and the only reason I didn't do it that one year was it was my mother's birthday on Thanksgiving.  The email didn't even ask if I minded it just said that she and another sis in law decided to do it at this other house.  NO askking if I minded.  NO saying you have done so much we think you should take a break.  Just she is doing Thanksgiving.
> 
> What has really hurt not only myself and my dh is that my in laws stove does not work.  I have cooked everything at my house and brought down 45 minutes away to their house because my mil is too frail to travel.  When did this change?  Last year I packed 2 coolers, 1 hot and one cold.  Two crock pots, at least 2 grocery bags of food and some other things.  I often laughed that if I got into a accident I would have enough food to feed all the police who would come.
> 
> I would be angry but dh is so angry that I don't have to  be.  I am very hurt that they never even asked.  I do a lot for in laws and this lack of consideration is very hurtful.


 Wow, dona, dh's family is unbelieveable.  You do so much for them, and are so underappreciated.  It's so nice that dh is such a big support for you and sees how they are too.  You should not make or bring anything to thanksgiving this year, and let them do everything.  So rude of them not even to include you in the planning, when you do it all most years.  Arrrgh. come on people. 



tigger813 said:


> WHY DID I JUST EAT THAT STUFF???????


Hi, my name is Kathy, I'm an overeater, and I said the same thing many times this past weekend.  You are not alone Tracey.  



lisah0711 said:


> *Thanks to those of you who volunteered to help with coaching next week.  I'm trying to put together a coach-of-the-day rotation for that week -- I have the first few days, Friday 11/5, Saturday 11/6, Sunday 11/7 and Monday, 11/8 covered.  I can cover the other three days but if someone else wants to take a shot at coaching one day, please PM me. Thank you!*


Thanks so much for keeping this all organized for us.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Just wanted to check in and say hello.  I know TOM is right around the corner because I am miserable, want to eat everything, and have no motivation.  I am really getting tired of feeling like this every 3 wks.  I always had PMS before but it seems over the past year it is just getting worse.  Im not sure if its because I am eating healthier and now I just notice the symptoms more or what.  Anyway....this has been a really busy and fun filled weekend.  We had trick or treat here on friday and last night went with friends to a halloween party and trick or treating around there development.  Needless to say we have tons of candy now in the house.  I have dipped my hand in the bucket way to many times.....Im not at all happy with myself about it.
> 
> Friday night nicholas my 3 year old came to my bedroom door at 3 am.  I opened it and was startled.  He apparently came down with croup and was barking like a dog and sounded like he was breathing through a tiny straw.  He was fine all day yesterday which I know is normal but we decided to take he trick or treating anyway.  About 1/2 hour into it the bark started again and we carried him the rest of the way back to the car.  Last night was even a little worse.  I slept with him a few times on the bathroom floor.  We would steam up the bathroom really good.  It seemed to help him for a few hours and then he would get up again coughing.  We are suppose to go to the halloween parade today but I am not sure if we should take him.  He has no fever and seems to be acting fine.  So we still have to decide what to do.
> 
> I have not gotten a run in now since monday.  I am feeling horrible about it.


  Hang in there, Lindsay.   I hope ds is feeling better soon.  It's so hard to juggle all you have going on with the kids, work, holidays, and to fit the time in for the runs too.  I think you'll be fine and won't lose your stamina if you can't run for a week or two.  I think I read you don't lose much, if you have to take up to 3 weeks off.   Don't be too hard on yourself, you will get running again when life lets you.  



cclovesdis said:


> Another slow moving day in my house...not that I mind.
> 
> We are hosting a small get-together after Trick-or-Treating and since my dad had to visit him mom, my mom and I are the lucky ones planning his party.
> 
> Really, no big deal. We did it last year because it happened spur of the moment. Actually, if I think about it, we are ahead of the game this year.


That sounds like fun, and we actually did the same thing last night.  A couple of michael's friends and siblings and mom's came over before trick or treat, and we had wine, cheese and crackers, and ordered pizza for the kids, so it was nice, and then we went trick or treating.  The kids loved going all together, but since it was a school night, they all went home right after trick or treat.   Hope your party was fun!!



liesel said:


> Just a quick post to say hello and that my DH's work is collecting Halloween candy tomorrow to send to the troops in Afganistan.  What a great idea!  We get rid of the candy and it goes to some deserving people.  Have a great day everyone!


This is a great idea.  There's a local dentist who collects candy and pays the kids for it, and then sends it to the troops too.  

Happy Monday everybody!!  I'm working today, and took tomorrow off since there's no school, so looking forward to it.  We will run in the morning.  Michael and I are going to do a 5k on thanksgiving morning!  It will be his first, and he is getting excited for it.  He will run occassionally with me, for short bursts when we are at the track, but now he wants to work a little harder and get ready for the race.  It's around a lake in Wakefield, and we ran/walked is before sigining up and it took us just under an hour and we didn't rush at all.  It's a chip timed race, and it's timed for one hour, so he wants to be able to get an official time.  I'm very excited to do this with him.  So tomorrow he want to try and do 2 miles with me.  

Have a great monday everyone!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

The small get-together last night went well. None of their kids came except for one who stayed for a minute to give her dad a kiss goodnight and a teenager who stayed for about 10 minutes after she went TOT at my house. As much as we love kids, we didn't plan for them to be there and so there were no cupcakes, brownies, kid-preferred food. Not that that upset me. Much less temptation. 

My plan for today is to catch up here and shower by 9 AM. Then, I need to read and prep for tutoring for today and tomorrow (no school) and then study until about 11:30 AM. Eat lunch and veg for a while. Study again from about 1 to 2:30 and then tutor. Today has to be short because I have the appt on for my foot this afternoon as well. 

Tomorrow starts major studying because the tests are on the 20th.  My mom also decided that I should spend lots of time with the kid I am tutoring and her sister tomorrow since they do not have school. I may study with them in hopes that it will help engrain good study habits into the younger sister. She has so little homework each night, that she hasn't had to learn study skills/habits yet. 

Hope everyone has a great day!



liesel said:


> Just a quick post to say hello and that my DH's work is collecting Halloween candy tomorrow to send to the troops in Afganistan.  What a great idea!  We get rid of the candy and it goes to some deserving people.  Have a great day everyone!



This is so great! 

*Tracey*: Are you feeling any better now that you've been up for a bit?  (Sometimes that helps me.)

Sounds like you had a good night last night!  We had so few TOTs, that it was pretty boring until the party started.

*tiki*: Great pics! 

 on the difficult times.  that you have been losing!



jbm02 said:


> I'm starting back up with my old boot camp class tomorrow AM.  I took  break so I could concentrate on getting ready for my Half but now it's time to work on both my running and the boot stuff.  Now that I'll be adding more lifting into my routine any weight loss will be slowed but that's okay.  Slow and steady...



Just remember how strong you will be! 

*Dona*: I'm with Rose. Where do people learn to act this way? 

*Jude*: Jeez, it is always something, unfortunately. We do the same thing now with my uncle, my mother's brother. If he's there, he's there. It's unfortunate, but the only way things work. Sorry you had to fix him a plate. 

*Deb*:  for your loss!

 for your busy week. Hope today goes well! 

Your boys look great! What an awesome party! 

What is your favorite holiday? What is your favorite food during that holiday? Any plans to change menu or recipes for that holiday in the future to make it healthier?

I love Christmas Eve (whichever day we have it). We have it the traditional Italian style of having fish, although my grandmother usually buys a ham too. My immediately family, including BIL, are very involved in the cooking process, so I know the portions I can have and I'm good to go. I definitely want to mention that it has taken a few years for me to "perfect" it, but I've got it down to a science now. LOL

*Connie*:  I see lots of control regained in your post and you should be very proud of yourself! 

*Rose*: Happy to hear that you did better post-long run this week!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*We have 3 1/2 weeks to get right back on track before the Thansgiving Day festivities -- we can do it!* 

Thanks to everyone who volunteered to take a day for coaching starting Friday, 11/5.   We still have a couple of openings -- one on Tuesday, 11/9, and another on Thursday, 11/11.  I will add the schedule to the coaching schedule when I am done with this post.

Fri 11/5 Rose&Mike
Sat 11/6 mikamah
Sun 11/7 donac
Mon 11/8 lisah0711
Tues 11/9 YOUR NAME HERE
Weds 11/10 jbm02
Thur 11/11 YOUR NAME HERE

*Lindsay,* hope you are feeling like yourself again soon and that your trick or treater was feeling better!   

*CC,* hope that the party was a blast!  



liesel said:


> Just a quick post to say hello and that my DH's work is collecting Halloween candy tomorrow to send to the troops in Afganistan.  What a great idea!  We get rid of the candy and it goes to some deserving people.  Have a great day everyone!



That is a great idea -- do you have any idea what the name of the organization is?

*tiki23,* I loved your costumes -- you have a clever group of friends!  

*jude,* good job heading off to boot camp this morning!  
Since the Princess is later in the month maybe we will miss Jersey Week although I think Kathy's school are out the week before the race or is is after?

dona, , I remember all the work that you did the last two Thanksgivings hauling things, planning ahead, cooking up a storm.  I hope your in-laws appreciate it, even if the brothers and SILs don't.   I'm glad that you are taking the high road.  

*Deb,* you and your family looked very pirate-y!    That house was amazing -- I thought the cannons out the window was a nice touch.  



tigger813 said:


> What is your favorite holiday? What is your favorite food during that holiday? Any plans to change menu or recipes for that holiday in the future to make it healthier?



My favorite holiday is Christmas.  I love all the lights and decorations and hanging out with the family.  We are lucky since it will be just the three of us we can do whatever we want.  I might be more inclined to be sure there is a healthier option available but some of those things are once a year treats and I intend to enjoy them.  I think you can have treats in a healthy lifestyle -- just not every day.  

*Connie,* good job with the caffeine!    I like to take a break from the computer sometimes, too.  I think I'll take Sundays off from the computer for the month of November.  Thanks for the idea!  

*Rose,* we were at WDW on Christmas last year.  It was crazy busy -- do not go to MK!  We really enjoyed seeing all the decorations and if you are prepared for crowds and are willing to skip some things you will have a great time.  We had a little fold up Christmas tree and had pictures of presents to open for DS.  It is something that we will always remember.  

Busy at work this week.  Student led parent/teacher conference (a new format for us) and guests arriving Thursday.  This week should fly by!  But I'm starting off right with my training today and two runs this week so I making sure my training is in there too.

Have a great day all!


----------



## tigger813

UGH! Horrible sinus headache this morning! Finally catching up on all my shows from last week. Trying to take care of the Halloween decorations and get the living room ready for the Christmas decorations. Got some of that cleaning done yesterday and hope to accomplish the rest today. I had my protein shake this morning and will have another at lunch. Going to avoid the scale until Wednesday. Hoping I can get in a workout later if the headache goes away. I think I'll try an allergy pill and see if that helps!

TTFN


----------



## 50sjayne

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> *We have 3 1/2 weeks to get right back on track before the Thansgiving Day festivities -- we can do it!*
> 
> Thanks to everyone who volunteered to take a day for coaching starting Friday, 11/5.   We still have a couple of openings -- one on Tuesday, 11/9, and another on Thursday, 11/11.  I will add the schedule to the coaching schedule when I am done with this post.
> 
> Fri 11/5 Rose&Mike
> Sat 11/6 mikamah
> Sun 11/7 donac
> Mon 11/8 lisah0711
> Tues 11/9 50sjayne
> Weds 11/10 jbm02
> Thur 11/11 YOUR NAME HERE
> 
> *Lindsay,* hope you are feeling like yourself again soon and that your trick or treater was feeling better!
> 
> *CC,* hope that the party was a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great idea -- do you have any idea what the name of the organization is?
> 
> *tiki23,* I loved your costumes -- you have a clever group of friends!
> 
> *jude,* good job heading off to boot camp this morning!
> Since the Princess is later in the month maybe we will miss Jersey Week although I think Kathy's school are out the week before the race or is is after?
> 
> dona, , I remember all the work that you did the last two Thanksgivings hauling things, planning ahead, cooking up a storm.  I hope your in-laws appreciate it, even if the brothers and SILs don't.   I'm glad that you are taking the high road.
> 
> *Deb,* you and your family looked very pirate-y!    That house was amazing -- I thought the cannons out the window was a nice touch.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite holiday is Christmas.  I love all the lights and decorations and hanging out with the family.  We are lucky since it will be just the three of us we can do whatever we want.  I might be more inclined to be sure there is a healthier option available but some of those things are once a year treats and I intend to enjoy them.  I think you can have treats in a healthy lifestyle -- just not every day.
> 
> *Connie,* good job with the caffeine!    I like to take a break from the computer sometimes, too.  I think I'll take Sundays off from the computer for the month of November.  Thanks for the idea!
> 
> *Rose,* we were at WDW on Christmas last year.  It was crazy busy -- do not go to MK!  We really enjoyed seeing all the decorations and if you are prepared for crowds and are willing to skip some things you will have a great time.  We had a little fold up Christmas tree and had pictures of presents to open for DS.  It is something that we will always remember.
> 
> Busy at work this week.  Student led parent/teacher conference (a new format for us) and guests arriving Thursday.  This week should fly by!  But I'm starting off right with my training today and two runs this week so I making sure my training is in there too.
> 
> Have a great day all!




Happy to-- I finally 'caught one' (opportunity)


----------



## lisah0711

50sjayne said:


> Happy to-- I finally 'caught one' (opportunity)



Thanks Susan!  

*11/5 - 11/11* *COACH OF THE WEEK ROTATION*
*
Fri 11/5 Rose&Mike
Sat 11/6 mikamah
Sun 11/7 donac
Mon 11/8 lisah0711
Tues 11/9 50sjayne
Weds 11/10 jbm02
Thur 11/11 keenercam*

*Thanks to everyone for helping fill up this coaching week! *


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone! I am sorry I have been MIA.  It was a crazy busy weekend.  Friday night was the band pre-game party (the cupcakes were a huge hit).  Then, we headed to DC early Saturday morning because Howard ran the Marine Corps Marathon yesterday.

LOVED all the Halloween pix!  You guys are all so creative.  

Deb, your BR looks awesome! LOVE the shells on the picture frames and around the thermostat.    Very creative!  

Maureen - -Congratulations on your race.  I'm glad you were dressed comfortably.  

Jeannette - Your new furbaby is so adorable!!  

CC -- Good luck at the doctor today.

Sorry to all that I've overlooked.  Just trying to accomplish some stuff at work when I am so exhausted that I could have just slept all day.

My eating was horrible from dinner Saturday through last night.  I had lost only .6 last week and I think I just wasn't feeling the motivation. We did a huge family-style carb load dinner at Maggiano's Saturday night and I ate way too much: stuffed mushrooms, capresce salad (tomato & mozzarella), a salad with prosciutto & blue cheese, eggplant parm, a white pasta with mushrooms & grilled chicken, and chicken parm.  I didn't eat the lasagna (how's that for restraint? LOL!)  Dessert was profiteroles made with ice cream and cheesecake. Yep, I ate both.  Completely crazy considering I wasnt' getting any miles in this weekend.  So, what the heck was I thinking?

Yesterday wouldn't have been so bad if I'd eaten breakfast or lunch. Instead, I only snacked while out walking around near the finish and through the finish festival.  (I probably got about 60 minutes of walking in, but it wasn't vigorous, by any stretch).  

Then, by the time Howard finished, showered, and we packed and finally got out of the crush of traffic in and around DC, we got to dinner around 5:30 and I was starving. We went to Ruby Tuesday and I ate too much bad stuff at the salad bar and 2 of their new garlic biscuits.  Dinner, at least, was good choices -- 6 oz filet, baked potato (nothing on it) and steamed broccoli.  I should have just eaten the entree and not the salad bar, but neither of us could wait for our dinner so we added the salad bar.  Bad choice for me since I didn't stick to the veggies.

The halloween candy isn't tempting me though we have a ton of it leftover at home. However, I ate a couple of cookies yesterday and ate one of the smaller leftover vanilla cupcakes with all the frosting scraped off onto Andrew's dessert plate.  

Our kitchen table here at work is covered in candy. Thank God that isn't my thing.  I also didn't bring the Saturday night leftovers in for lunch even though I had a plate packaged up and ready for today. Instead, I got right back on track.  Bought a green salad on the way to work and will eat a frozen LC or WW meal.  I am hoping Howard will eat that for dinner tonight so it doesn't present a temptation when I get home from the gym tonight.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Just jumping in to say hello. 

Hugs to everyone feeling down or sick. We went to my MIL's this weekend and every time we go there I come home sick. I am very allergic to cats and Bendryl and Claritin don't seem to help, so after 2 days of it I end up with a sinus issue when we get home. Grrrr....

We took my DS(16 months) to the ENT last week. Looks like we may be doing tubes and removing his adnoids. Poor little guy.

I'll try to write more after work!


----------



## Cupcaker

My BF and I were looking forward to trick or treaters.  We even went to get extra candy just in case we ran out.  No one showed up.  Which I guess was fine because I was exhausted from taking care of the furbabies and fell asleep at 8 watching Nightmare before Christmas.  Were crate training the puppy.  This means we have to get up practically every 3 hours throughout the night to take her out to potty.

Other than that, yesterday was nice.  My parents came over.  My dad is awesome.  Our sprinkler system is broken so he came over to fix it.  My shower was acting up and he fixed that.  My mom helped watch the kids as I ran to Home Deport to buy parts.  My mom even brought me some size 6 pants.  And guess what, they fit.  A little tight at the top, but overall ok.  They will fit perfect when I hit my goal in four pounds.

Im behind on my project. Its due this Wednesday.  Im kind of glad Im going to work tomorrow so I can focus on work.  It will be my BFs turn to watch the dogs.  Ill be back on this Wednesday.  Im going to concentrate the next two days to get this project done.  Hope everyone is doing well.



tigger813 said:


> My all-time favorite go to snack is M&Ms. Though I'm happy to admit that I haven't had any in about a week I think. We always have a jar on the end table with them in it.


That takes a lot of control.  Good for you!


mommyof2Pirates said:


> Friday night nicholas my 3 year old came to my bedroom door at 3 am.  I opened it and was startled.  He apparently came down with croup and was barking like a dog and sounded like he was breathing through a tiny straw.


Poor thing.  I hope he is feeling better and enjoyed Halloween.


liesel said:


> Just a quick post to say hello and that my DH's work is collecting Halloween candy tomorrow to send to the troops in Afganistan.  What a great idea!  We get rid of the candy and it goes to some deserving people.  Have a great day everyone!


Thats such a good idea.  Too bad I dont know anyone thats doing that over here.  I have so much candy left over.


keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone! I am sorry I have been MIA.  It was a crazy busy weekend.  Friday night was the band pre-game party (the cupcakes were a huge hit).  Then, we headed to DC early Saturday morning because Howard ran the Marine Corps Marathon yesterday.


Thats great everyone loved the cupcakes.  Dont worry about this past weekend.  You have the entire week to work it off!


tiki23 said:


> I did lose some weight though, I think I was just burning it off with adrenalin and being in the semi-permanent freak-out state due to DD's choir stuff and the big Halloween party we hosted.


Your party looks great!  I like the Disney costumes.


jbm02 said:


> I'm starting back up with my old boot camp class tomorrow AM.  I took  break so I could concentrate on getting ready for my Half but now it's time to work on both my running and the boot stuff.  Now that I'll be adding more lifting into my routine any weight loss will be slowed


Hope boot camp was non-painful today.


donac said:


> I just got an email from one of my sis in law.  She is having Thanksgiving this year.  I have cooked Thanksgiving for my in laws at least 4 out of the last 5 years and the only reason I didn't do it that one year was it was my mother's birthday on Thanksgiving.  The email didn't even ask if I minded it just said that she and another sis in law decided to do it at this other house.  NO askking if I minded.  NO saying you have done so much we think you should take a break.  Just she is doing Thanksgiving.


Thats totally wrong and inconsiderate.  And even to do it over email too?!  I hope they come to their senses and apologize.


jbm02 said:


> Lots of trick or treaters here...hoping my 20 bags of candy hold up or I'll be dipping into the kids stash....


Wow thats a lot of candy and trick or treaters.  


my3princes said:


> This is a house we went to.  They hire professional decorators each year to do up their yard.  They gave each kid a gift bag filled with full sized candy bars, single serving bags of chips...It was amazing and we fit right in


They really do go all out dont they.  Your costumes couldnt have been more perfect!


tigger813 said:


> What is your favorite holiday? What is your favorite food during that holiday? Any plans to change menu or recipes for that holiday in the future to make it:



My favorite holiday that involves food is Thanksgiving.  I usually make the ham because we discovered that my ham actually tastes good!  I use my grandmas super simple recipe so I credit her.  I tend to load up on the more healthier items, but I am notorious for just getting a bite full of other stuff so I can taste it.  It looks my plate look funny, kind of like a palette of paint.


Rose&Mike said:


> We ran 10 miles yesterday and I am very happy to say--only minor stomach issues!!! Hopefully I have found something that works.


Thats great!


mikamah said:


> My favorite holiday food is swedish spritz cookies my mother always made. They're an almond flavored butter cookie you use a cookie press for.  I can remember her always baking them, and she made them in s and o shapes, and we'd love to sample while she baked, and lick the bowl.  She made a ton, and as adults, whenever we'd go over her house, we'd have some, and she'd bring a tin to my house.  My brother and I each make them now, and we make more holiday shapes, but always have the s and o shapes too.  Funny, they were only made for christmas, and I made some for michael's first communion, but otherwise, I feel like we'll keep them a christmas tradition.


What a sweet tradition.


cclovesdis said:


> Today has to be short because I have the appt on for my foot this afternoon as well.


Is the boot coming off today??????? Glad the party went well yesterday.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi all.  I am making my daily check in.  I dont have much time to reply but I did read up on how everyone was doing.  

I was up for most of the night last night with Nicholas.  I almost took him to the ER from the trouble he was having with breathing.  I got it calmed down a bit with at home remedies for croup.  My mom and dad were so nice to each take half days today to help us out.  I took Nick into work with me to be checked....the luxuries of running a peds office. My mom picked him up from there. He got some oral steroids and already seems a little better.  I am hoping tonight goes better.  I am completely exhausted.  Work was insane today.  I had a few people call out....it seems everyone has the sinus/cough stuff right now.

The miracle of the day for me was that I got on the scale feeling very guilty about my total junk binge this weekend and I actually lost a little bit.  I honestly dont understand but I will take it.  I did really well eating today and once again am back on track....now I just have to make it last.  

Ryan turns 6 next tuesday so we are having bday parties for him this wkend.  Friday is our friends and thier kids for a TS3 movie party, Saturday is my family for a star wars party, and sunday is my dh's family which only consists of his mom, step dad, and nana.  We are having any leftovers that day.  It seems a little crazy but it just works out better to seperate parties when we just have them at the house.  Our house is not tiny but not big either.  I just hate to have every body cramped in so I make myself nuts doing 3 seperate days.  Also throw in another flu clinic I have going at work saturday morning.  Needless to say my stress level is a bit high right now.

Oh the QOTD-

Christmas is my favorite.  I love the whole season.  Its all about traditions for me.  Cutting down the tree, decorating, baking, driving and looking at lit up houses, xmas music, xmas play at sunday school, etc.  My favorite food at christmas time is my mom's pizza meatballs.  They are a small appetizer meatball and are so yummy.  I really just plan to not over induldge except for xmas day itself.


----------



## cclovesdis

The good news is that I don't have to wear the boot anymore! My fractured bone has healed!  But, I am still not allowed to hit the treadmill.  He said in a week or so and not to rush re-introducing run/walk intervals. 

Oh well. No boot is better than nothing! Plus, I can put pressure on my foot so I'll finally know how much I weigh. 

Thanks for all the good wishes today and all along with my foot! 

Have a great day tomorrow! 

*Kathy*: What a great tradition you have!  We are carrying on my great-grandmother's fried stuffed squid recipe and I know that means so much to me. 



lisah0711 said:


> Student led parent/teacher conference (a new format for us)



Huh?  I've never heard of this. Sounds interesting.

*Tracey*: Are you feeling any better? 



keenercam said:


> Instead, I got right back on track.  Bought a green salad on the way to work and will eat a frozen LC or WW meal.  I am hoping Howard will eat that for dinner tonight so it doesn't present a temptation when I get home from the gym tonight.



 gym and preplanned meals! 

*dvccruiser*:  on DS. I've heard good things about having tubes and removing adnoids. I know a kid that had both done and he did a 180. 



Cupcaker said:


> My BF and I were looking forward to trick or treaters.  We even went to get extra candy just in case we ran out.  No one showed up.



I feel you. We only had about 30 kids and were prepared for at least 2x that. 

I've been trying to figure out what to do with all of the leftovers. My sister took me to my dr's appt (thanks for asking ) and left with a few bars. How sad. 

*Lindsay*: Hope Nicholas is doing better tonight. 

 for your loss!


----------



## Cupcaker

cclovesdis said:


> The good news is that I don't have to wear the boot anymore! My fractured bone has healed!



*YAY NO MORE BOOT!!!*


----------



## tigger813

Good evening losers!

Sorry I've been MIA today. I literally cleaned from 8:30am until I took DD1 to dancing at 5. Then I came back at 6 and just sat down now. I am wiped and my sinuses aren't helping. I ended up buying some severe sinus OTC meds at Shaw's while DD1 was at dancing. I think it may be helping though I did have a coughing fit earlier. 

I had a protein shake for b'fast and one for lunch. I had a handful of M&Ms and 2-3 small pieces of chocolate all day and some Werther's throughout the day. I did have a can of diet soda as I was hoping the caffeine might help with my head. For supper I had a small dish of cheeseburger macaroni hamburger helper. I also had an apple during the day. Tummy has been off and on all day. Got that bloated thing going on again. I did drink a lot of water today.

Kids just went to bed. DH and I are catching up on shows. I hope to slowly start putting up my holiday village this week when I'm home. Working 9-2 tomorrow covering while my coworker is at Disney this week. I have one client and then will run the desk. 

Can't wait to get out of work and run to Target to get TS3 and the new Taylor Swift CD tomorrow. I also want to pick up a TS coloring book so the kids can color the pictures at DD2s b'day party on Sunday while watching the movie. I have everything together for the party. I will pick up ice cream sometime during the week. We will order pizza right before the party starts. I have 6 yeses and 4 maybes. I also need to pick up some chips, popcorn, etc.

QOTD: What's your favorite tv show?

We watch way too much tv! We are watching The Next Iron Chef right now. Our favorite show is a tie between Big Bang Theory and Glee. DH doesn't like to admit that he likes Glee. He does enjoy the music!

TTFN


----------



## cruisindisney

QOTD: What's your favorite tv show?

I actually have 2 and just finished watching one of them, CHUCK.  My other favorite is Grey's.  

Been wavering on my goals, which is a bad thing.  I'm getting very close and I need to buckle down and just do it.  If I can get this done by Christmas, that would be the best gift to myself.  Having my knee starting to hurt really threw me.  

I took a week off from running and did research.  Turns out it was possibly my five finger shoes.  I have gone back to my regular running shoes and using the KT tape on my knees.  I did a few short runs and looks like I'm going to be ok. That's encouraging!  I'm still taking it easy, but at least I am running again and it does help my motivation.


----------



## my3princes

I survived day number 1 of both jobs.  It was a long day, but doable.  I think I'll like the new job.  

QOTD:  my favorite tv show is the Amazing Race.  DH and I watch it religiously.


----------



## Connie96

Hey ladies!

I'm sorry I don't have time for replies tonight. I have a chance to get to bed at a reasonable time and I am headed that way.

I had a really good day as far as food goes, but didn't do any kind of exercise. I need to do better about that. 5-mile run on the agenda for tomorrow along with more good food choices. 

19 days until my first 1/2 marathon. In that time, I hope to stick closely to my training plan and maybe, just maybe, lose about 5 more pounds.

Have a great night and I'll "see" y'all tomorrow.


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  I am certainly remembering that I am not a morning person   I need getting up at 6 AM to become habit.  It will come, but not soon enough.


----------



## tigger813

I'm up and feeling lousy! Tummy is grumbling a lot and I can't stop coughing. Gotta work 9-2 today. Better take our little heater with me so my massage room will be warm enough for my client. Hoping the cough meds are kicking in now.

Hoping this stomach thing goes away today. It usually lasts 3-4 days. I think it's IBS but don't have any meds for that. Will just try and drink lots of water again today.

Almost time to take DD1 to the bus stop. Still trying to decide on supper tonight. Probably TJs orange chicken. That's quick and easy. DD2 has soccer at 5:30 and DD1 has dancing at 6:15. Looking forward to getting things done around here again tomorrow morning. Girls are getting flu shots at 2 during DD2s check up.

Hoping sometime this week or weekend to try and look through some cookbooks or cooking magazines. I have some Cooking Light mags to look at and maybe pick out some recipes for Thanksgiving. I have total control over the menu!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I was very nervous, but I did it. I stepped on the Wii balance board and found out my weight. And, I'm down 1.8 pounds! 

That's not a lot over 6 weeks, but I didn't gain and I couldn't be happier!

I know that would not have been possible if it wasn't for all of you! 



Cupcaker said:


> *YAY NO MORE BOOT!!!*



Thanks! 

*Tracey*:  I WISH you were telling us that you are feeling better.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: What's your favorite tv show?



I watch very little TV. Jeapordy and the news are the usuals and of course The Biggest Loser! 

*cruisindisney*: Glad to hear that you are running again! 



my3princes said:


> I survived day number 1 of both jobs.  It was a long day, but doable.  I think I'll like the new job.



You are so optimistic! Love it! 

*Connie*:  for an OP day!

 for sleep!



tigger813 said:


> some recipes for Thanksgiving. I have total control over the menu!



That's great!  Enjoy!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thank you to everyone who hopped in to fill in our empty coaching week!  

It feels like fall around here.  The leaves are falling, a cold wind is blowing, my body wants to hibernate in the house and fatten up for the winter . . .   But I'm hoping it will be sunny today and I will be able to be outside for my short run today -- must fight biology!  

Is everyone okay keeping HH on hiatus for now?  I haven't heard from jenanderson but I know that she is okay and just needs a break now.  Hopefully she will be back with us soon.    If you have any questions or problems please PM me.  

Way to get right back on track after your busy week-end, *Cam*!  

There was an article sent by sparkpeople today that reminds us that you can double your weight loss by simply journaling your food.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=1143
This is the time when we have a tendency to feel that we know what we are doing and get a little sloppy -- is it time to take a look at this again and make sure that we are spot on? 

, *dvccruiser,* about your DS getting tubes and having his adenoids removed.  It will be harder on his parents than it will be on him.  My DS had tubes at 9 mos, 24 mos, and tonsils and adenoids out at 5 -- it would have been better to get them all over with at once.  Hope that you are feeling better soon!  

Good luck on completing your project, *Cupcaker*!    It's nice to have your folks help you out!

, *Lindsay*, sorry for the sick kiddo.  Hope that he is feeling better soon.  That is one good thing about working in the peds office -- you know what to do.  And you had a loss during the big stressful time -- hooray for you!  

*CC, * no boot!  

I'll let you know about the conference thing.  I think it is their way of cutting the cord for the parents with parent/teacher conferences now that DS is a middle schooler.  This whole year has been a big adjustment for me since I was used to being in the class every week and knew what was going on.  My source of information is not so reliable these days.    I want DS to take responsibility and learn from his mistakes -- I just didn't know it would be so hard to watch!   (That's the one chick hen talking ).

*Tracey,* hope the tummy feels better soon!    Do you think it was from the antibiotics for your bladder infection?  Maybe some yogurt to balance things?

*QOTD: What's your favorite tv show?*

I don't watch tv much -- I would much rather read a book.  I do watch BL but that is DVR'd so I can fast forward through the commercials and I'm not really into this season for some reason.  

*cruisindisney,* glad to hear that you are feeling better.  A lot of the folks on the Princess thread are recovering from injuries.  It's good to take it easy on yourself!  

*Deb,* great job surviving your long Monday!  Glad that you like the new job!  

*JOANNEL,* hope you enjoyed your first day, too!  

*Connie,* you will rock your first half!  


Have a great day all!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> The good news is that I don't have to wear the boot anymore!



 CC thats great.  



tigger813 said:


> Can't wait to get out of work and run to Target to get TS3 and the new Taylor Swift CD tomorrow. I also want to pick up a TS coloring book so the kids can color the pictures at DD2s b'day party on Sunday while watching the movie. I have everything together for the party. I will pick up ice cream sometime during the week. We will order pizza right before the party starts. I have 6 yeses and 4 maybes. I also need to pick up some chips, popcorn, etc.



Hey tracey I didnt realize you too were having a TS3 movie party for DD.  My sons having the same thing friday night.  I am making a few different kinds of pizza's and making some popcorn for the kids.  Great idea!  My mom works near target and is running at lunch today to get the movie for me.  I have been worrying that they will sell out and I wont have the movie to play at the party.  I still need to find TS plates and napkins.  Our local party city didnt have them. 



cruisindisney said:


> I took a week off from running and did research.  Turns out it was possibly my five finger shoes.



Honestly I could not imagine running in those things either.  I know they are suppose to be good but I just cant imagine why???  I saw a guy running in the halloween 5K before the parade on sunday barefoot????  Thats just nuts. I hope changing the shoes continues to help and that you can get back into your routine.



my3princes said:


> I survived day number 1 of both jobs.  It was a long day, but doable.  I think I'll like the new job.



glad you survived. You can do it!!!! Glad the new job is good.



Connie96 said:


> I had a really good day as far as food goes, but didn't do any kind of exercise. I need to do better about that. 5-mile run on the agenda for tomorrow along with more good food choices.



Great job connie!  Wow the half is getting close.  Keep up the good work.



cclovesdis said:


> I was very nervous, but I did it. I stepped on the Wii balance board and found out my weight. And, I'm down 1.8 pounds!



Great job on the loss CC!  That is huge considering you could have pouted and felt sorry for yourself and ate everything in site.  Instead you continued on and even had a loss with no exercise.  Great job



lisah0711 said:


> It feels like fall around here.  The leaves are falling, a cold wind is blowing, my body wants to hibernate in the house and fatten up for the winter . . .   But I'm hoping it will be sunny today and I will be able to be outside for my short run today -- must fight biology!



It actually felt like winter here this morning.  All the car windows were frosted and it was so cold out.  I am still wondering how I am ever going to get all my runs in during the winter.  and I thought the summer heat was bad


----------



## Dreamer24

CC - I'm so happy you got the boot off!  Congratulations on the weight loss!  That's so tough to do while injured!


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> *jude,* good job heading off to boot camp this morning!
> Since the Princess is later in the month maybe we will miss Jersey Week although I think Kathy's school are out the week before the race or is is after?


The race day is our last day of vacation, but we are taking the kids out of school monday and tues and coming home tuesday because of the price of flights.  Direct flights were over 600$ for all airlines, but by pushing it out a day, we got direct on airtran for 238.  I'm not looking forward to the vacation week crowds, but we gotta do what we gotta do.  For  you lisa, it won't be anything like Christmas week. 



lisah0711 said:


> Busy at work this week.  Student led parent/teacher conference (a new format for us) and guests arriving Thursday.  This week should fly by!  But I'm starting off right with my training today and two runs this week so I making sure my training is in there too.


The middle school does those kind of conference here too, and the kids take the parents from teacher to teacher and the kid goes through all the work for them both.  It's interesting.  In middle school they also start putting all the grades online so you can go on and follow how they are doing.


keenercam said:


> My eating was horrible from dinner Saturday through last night.  I had lost only .6 last week and I think I just wasn't feeling the motivation. We did a huge family-style carb load dinner at Maggiano's Saturday night and I ate way too much: stuffed mushrooms, capresce salad (tomato & mozzarella), a salad with prosciutto & blue cheese, eggplant parm, a white pasta with mushrooms & grilled chicken, and chicken parm.  I didn't eat the lasagna (how's that for restraint? LOL!)  Dessert was profiteroles made with ice cream and cheesecake. Yep, I ate both.  Completely crazy considering I wasnt' getting any miles in this weekend.  So, what the heck was I thinking?
> 
> Yesterday wouldn't have been so bad if I'd eaten breakfast or lunch. Instead, I only snacked while out walking around near the finish and through the finish festival.  (I probably got about 60 minutes of walking in, but it wasn't vigorous, by any stretch).
> 
> Then, by the time Howard finished, showered, and we packed and finally got out of the crush of traffic in and around DC, we got to dinner around 5:30 and I was starving. We went to Ruby Tuesday and I ate too much bad stuff at the salad bar and 2 of their new garlic biscuits.  Dinner, at least, was good choices -- 6 oz filet, baked potato (nothing on it) and steamed broccoli.  I should have just eaten the entree and not the salad bar, but neither of us could wait for our dinner so we added the salad bar.  Bad choice for me since I didn't stick to the veggies.
> 
> Our kitchen table here at work is covered in candy. Thank God that isn't my thing.  I also didn't bring the Saturday night leftovers in for lunch even though I had a plate packaged up and ready for today. Instead, I got right back on track.  Bought a green salad on the way to work and will eat a frozen LC or WW meal.  I am hoping Howard will eat that for dinner tonight so it doesn't present a temptation when I get home from the gym tonight.


I think your weekend sounded pretty good, and it made me hungry.  It might have been more calories than you wanted, but it was all good food, full meals, not bags of halloween candy like some of us had, and you had only one small cupcake with the frosting scraped off!!  That is a woman who is on the right track for sure.  This is a lifestyle and on a busy weekend, you can eat like you did, and get right back on track monday, and I'll bet you will be fine on the scale too.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> We went to my MIL's this weekend and every time we go there I come home sick. I am very allergic to cats and Bendryl and Claritin don't seem to help, so after 2 days of it I end up with a sinus issue when we get home. Grrrr....
> 
> We took my DS(16 months) to the ENT last week. Looks like we may be doing tubes and removing his adnoids. Poor little guy.


You poor thing.  I hope you're feeling better soon, and I'm sure ds will do fine with his surgery.  It is definintely harder on the parent than the kids.  I know at childrens hospital, they usually start the sedation while the kids are in the holding area with their parents, so they don't remember being taken away from you. 



Cupcaker said:


> My BF and I were looking forward to trick or treaters.  We even went to get extra candy just in case we ran out.  No one showed up.  My mom even brought me some size 6 pants.  And guess what, they fit.  A little tight at the top, but overall ok.  They will fit perfect when I hit my goal in four pounds.


Sorry you had no trick or treaters.  That's a bummer.  Congrats on the size 6!!!  That is awesome, and only 4 pounds to goal is fabulous.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was up for most of the night last night with Nicholas.  I almost took him to the ER from the trouble he was having with breathing.  I got it calmed down a bit with at home remedies for croup.  My mom and dad were so nice to each take half days today to help us out.  I took Nick into work with me to be checked....the luxuries of running a peds office. My mom picked him up from there. He got some oral steroids and already seems a little better.  I am hoping tonight goes better.  I am completely exhausted.  Work was insane today.  I had a few people call out....it seems everyone has the sinus/cough stuff right now.
> 
> The miracle of the day for me was that I got on the scale feeling very guilty about my total junk binge this weekend and I actually lost a little bit.  I honestly dont understand but I will take it.  I did really well eating today and once again am back on track....now I just have to make it last.


Glad ds is feeling better, and hopefully he woke up today much better after the steroids.  It's so hard and scary when they are sick.  And stress can give the old weight loss a boost too.  Your birthday parties sound like fun, and I know what you mean about the smaller house.  We have a small house, and its nice to have a few people over, rather than a huge crowd. 



cclovesdis said:


> The good news is that I don't have to wear the boot anymore! My fractured bone has healed!  But, I am still not allowed to hit the treadmill.  He said in a week or so and not to rush re-introducing run/walk intervals.


  Whoo hoo for no more boot!!!!!!  So excited for you CC, and it sounds like you will be up and running again in no time.  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: What's your favorite tv show?


I'd have to say criminal minds.  I watch it wed nights, and most other nights I'll find the old reruns on a couple other channels, and watch one or two shows.  I've been falling asleep during biggest loser this season.  I don't know why, but I should just watch it later on demand and skip the commercials like lisa does.



cruisindisney said:


> Been wavering on my goals, which is a bad thing.  I'm getting very close and I need to buckle down and just do it.  If I can get this done by Christmas, that would be the best gift to myself.  Having my knee starting to hurt really threw me.
> 
> I took a week off from running and did research.  Turns out it was possibly my five finger shoes.  I have gone back to my regular running shoes and using the KT tape on my knees.  I did a few short runs and looks like I'm going to be ok. That's encouraging!  I'm still taking it easy, but at least I am running again and it does help my motivation.


Glad the knee is feeling better.  It would be such a great gift to yourself, but it's also a tough time of year, so be patient with yourself too.  Hope the running continues to go well.



my3princes said:


> I survived day number 1 of both jobs.  It was a long day, but doable.  I think I'll like the new job.


Glad your first day went well.



Connie96 said:


> I had a really good day as far as food goes, but didn't do any kind of exercise. I need to do better about that. 5-mile run on the agenda for tomorrow along with more good food choices.
> 
> 19 days until my first 1/2 marathon. In that time, I hope to stick closely to my training plan and maybe, just maybe, lose about 5 more pounds.


You have been doing so well, Connie.  Are you following any particular training plan for your half?  I know you might have said before, but I forgot.  So exciting you half is just 19 days away!!  So right before Thanksgiving.  You are going to rock it!!!



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  I am certainly remembering that I am not a morning person   I need getting up at 6 AM to become habit.  It will come, but not soon enough.


Maybe you can move bedtime up a little.  Maybe go to bed with your youngest ds. 

I am off today for voting day, no school.  I love having a bonus day off.  We had to put our time requests in at work for december, so I tallied how much pto (paid time off) time i had and would earn through february so I'd be sure I'd have enough to take vacation, and it's looked better than I thought.  Being in outpatient, we're closed for holidays, and this year it's christmas and new years eve that we're closed as well as the day after thanksgiving, so I'll use time for all those days too.  I'll still have a buffer of about 4 days for times when it's quiet and I get cancelled, so I'm in good shape.

I didn't have any halloween candy yesterday, and ate much better.  Haven't been tracking my food, but need to start.  We are going to go to the park to run/walk this morning.  It's cold out, so I figure michael can hang in the car more to keep warm.  This afternoon we're taking my nephew for a few hours, but don't know what we'll do. 

*Tracey*-hope you are feeling better soon. 

*Lisa*- I"m glad that JenA is doing ok, and an HH hiatus is absolutely fine.  I hope this challenge is a support for everyone, and hate to think it would be bringing more stress her way.  Hope all is well, Jen. 

*Taryn*- Hope you're having a good week. and all is well.

*Jennz*- Hope all is well with you too. 

*Rose*Hi!!  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, my friends.  
CC - I am so excited that you are out of the boot. Congratulations on NOT gaining a single ounce AND losing while you were practically immobile. That is awesome! You rock, girl!   

I am having moments of feeling totally overwhelmed today.  All of my best intentions to get back on track yesterday went out the window at about 4:30 when I got a call from a friend with upsetting news.  Then I had a teleconference on a case from 6:30-7:45 and got home around 8:15, exhausted, upset, stressed, frustrated, angry and hungry.  I am frustrated that DS17 got involved in some melodrama and made some bad judgments in a romantic relationship that may now come back to bite him.  It is so hard to let our kids deal with stuff themselves, isn't it?  

I also had no energy or motivation to go to the gym since I was leaving work an hour later than I'd wanted to. I did, however, go home and make butternut squash soup.  I should have just eaten some of that, but after my planned dinner of a LC panini with some fat free chips & pretzels, I stewed in my emotions for a while and then ate some of the leftovers from Maggianos.  UGH! I could just kick myself.  I'll have no one to blame but myself when the scale is groaning under me this week.

I am in such a lousy mood and I can't even stand myself.  This week is also the one year anniversary of my youngest brother passing away and that's not easy either.


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> It actually felt like winter here this morning.  All the car windows were frosted and it was so cold out.  I am still wondering how I am ever going to get all my runs in during the winter.  and I thought the summer heat was bad


I am thinking the same thing right now.  I need to take off my fleece jammies right now and get out there and do it, but it's so warm here.  We are actually going to do it, so that when we do the princess we will be relaxed and properly trained and have plenty of time for characters and pictures.  

Oh and CC, congrats on the loss!!  That is fabulous with being immobile with the foot.  1.8 is awesome!!


----------



## tigger813

mommyof2pirates: Do you have any iparty stores near you? That's where I got the plates, cups and napkins. We're putting a table flat on the floor in front of the tv and they can color while watching the movie. We did a party like this for DD1 in May and the kids loved just sitting and watching the movie.

Got sad news when I got to work My boss's mom had a stroke last night. Not sure how she's doing. She'll call me later after my client. I'll be here until 2. I'll have to lock the spa while I'm giving a massage so I put a note on the door saying we'd reopen at 11:30. 

Made my shopping list for Target so I can run through there quickly today. Got my coupons all set too.

Need to finish my tea before my client arrives. I stopped and voted this morning before going to the wellness center. I'll have a WW meal for lunch. Good thing I grabbed that though I had said I would be here until 2 today.

I'm sure I'll be on again later!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

keenercam said:


> Good morning, my friends.
> CC - I am so excited that you are out of the boot. Congratulations on NOT gaining a single ounce AND losing while you were practically immobile. That is awesome! You rock, girl!
> 
> I am having moments of feeling totally overwhelmed today.  All of my best intentions to get back on track yesterday went out the window at about 4:30 when I got a call from a friend with upsetting news.  Then I had a teleconference on a case from 6:30-7:45 and got home around 8:15, exhausted, upset, stressed, frustrated, angry and hungry.  I am frustrated that DS17 got involved in some melodrama and made some bad judgments in a romantic relationship that may now come back to bite him.  It is so hard to let our kids deal with stuff themselves, isn't it?
> 
> I also had no energy or motivation to go to the gym since I was leaving work an hour later than I'd wanted to. I did, however, go home and make butternut squash soup.  I should have just eaten some of that, but after my planned dinner of a LC panini with some fat free chips & pretzels, I stewed in my emotions for a while and then ate some of the leftovers from Maggianos.  UGH! I could just kick myself.  I'll have no one to blame but myself when the scale is groaning under me this week.
> 
> I am in such a lousy mood and I can't even stand myself.  This week is also the one year anniversary of my youngest brother passing away and that's not easy either.


Lots of hugs coming your way for all the stress, and I am so sorry about the loss of your brother.  The anniversaries are such an emotional time, reliving all that happened a year ago.  Hang in there, Cam.  I hope you can think about the good memories you had with your brother this week, and they can bring you some comfort.


----------



## lisah0711

keenercam said:


> I am having moments of feeling totally overwhelmed today.  All of my best intentions to get back on track yesterday went out the window at about 4:30 when I got a call from a friend with upsetting news.  Then I had a teleconference on a case from 6:30-7:45 and got home around 8:15, exhausted, upset, stressed, frustrated, angry and hungry.  I am frustrated that DS17 got involved in some melodrama and made some bad judgments in a romantic relationship that may now come back to bite him.  It is so hard to let our kids deal with stuff themselves, isn't it?
> 
> I also had no energy or motivation to go to the gym since I was leaving work an hour later than I'd wanted to. I did, however, go home and make butternut squash soup.  I should have just eaten some of that, but after my planned dinner of a LC panini with some fat free chips & pretzels, I stewed in my emotions for a while and then ate some of the leftovers from Maggianos.  UGH! I could just kick myself.  I'll have no one to blame but myself when the scale is groaning under me this week.
> 
> I am in such a lousy mood and I can't even stand myself.  This week is also the one year anniversary of my youngest brother passing away and that's not easy either.



Aw, Cam,  I'm so sorry for your loss.  And a sucky week on top of it, too.    I hope that things improve for you soon. 

I was just thinking this morning that I needed to be more positive and look at the big picture, like you do!  So see you inspire us even when you don't know it!  

*Lindsay* and *mikamah* sounds cold in your neck of the woods!    And good job resisting the siren's call of the Halloween candy, *Kathy.*


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

keenercam said:


> I am in such a lousy mood and I can't even stand myself.  This week is also the one year anniversary of my youngest brother passing away and that's not easy either.



cam Im sorry you having some bad days.  We are all here for you to vent.  Feel better soon.



tigger813 said:


> mommyof2pirates: Do you have any iparty stores near you?



We unfortunately do not and I didnt realize how much trouble it would be to find them or I would of went online and ordered some sooner.  What the heck TS3 is like the hottest thing right now you would think this wouldnt be so hard.  

Kathy- I guess once we get running it will feel alot warmer.
I need to get some good cold weather running gear.  I think that will help.


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> *Lindsay* and *mikamah* sounds cold in your neck of the woods!    And good job resisting the siren's call of the Halloween candy, *Kathy.*


Thanks Lisa.
I feel good, and back on track right now, now just to keep this feeling. 
It was 32 when we got up, and 43 when we went out to run.  I did laps at the park, so after a mile, I took my sweatshirt off and was fine in a t-shirt.  Did 3 miles. 

Lindsay- I was thinking the same thing about running gear.  I think I at least need a long sleeve wicking shirt, but then I get hot.  But I think when it's 20s and 30s, we'll need something warmer.  It's funny, I started running in february, and it was cold, but somehow, it's much harder now, coming from warm weather and into the cold.


----------



## mikamah

Oh no, give me a day off and look what I did, I killed the thread!!!!

Hope you're all enjoying your evening!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Not a very OP day today. Tomorrow will be better! 

Have a great day tomorrow!



lisah0711 said:


> Is everyone okay keeping HH on hiatus for now?



No problem here. Hope you are ok *Jen*!

Thanks! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> CC thats great.
> 
> Great job on the loss CC!  That is huge considering you could have pouted and felt sorry for yourself and ate everything in site.  Instead you continued on and even had a loss with no exercise.  Great job



Thanks! 



Dreamer24 said:


> CC - I'm so happy you got the boot off!  Congratulations on the weight loss!  That's so tough to do while injured!



Thanks to you too! 



mikamah said:


> Whoo hoo for no more boot!!!!!!  So excited for you CC, and it sounds like you will be up and running again in no time.



Thanks!  Hope you enjoyed your day off! 



keenercam said:


> Good morning, my friends.
> CC - I am so excited that you are out of the boot. Congratulations on NOT gaining a single ounce AND losing while you were practically immobile. That is awesome! You rock, girl!



Thanks! 

Now, for you.  I'll say it too, anniversaries are hard. But, I also know that you are a very strong woman and can do anything! 



mikamah said:


> Oh and CC, congrats on the loss!!  That is fabulous with being immobile with the foot.  1.8 is awesome!!



Thanks! 

 *Tracey*.



mikamah said:


> Thanks Lisa.
> I feel good, and back on track right now, now just to keep this feeling.
> It was 32 when we got up, and 43 when we went out to run.  I did laps at the park, so after a mile, I took my sweatshirt off and was fine in a t-shirt.  Did 3 miles.



 Sounds like a great day!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lindsay--hope your little one is doing better. We did croup, asthma, allergies, etc and it's not fun. We actually went to the er twice with bleeding eye linings due to a really bad allergic reaction. Hang in there, I'm sure you know this, but it does get better.

CC--woohoo for no boot!

QOTD--we don't have cable, but we rent a lot of netflix movies. I love The Closer, Burn Notice and Rescue Me!



cruisindisney said:


> I took a week off from running and did research.  Turns out it was possibly my five finger shoes.  I have gone back to my regular running shoes and using the KT tape on my knees.  I did a few short runs and looks like I'm going to be ok. That's encouraging!  I'm still taking it easy, but at least I am running again and it does help my motivation.


I hope it gets better. I've read that you have to really ease yourself into running in those five finger shoes. I'm hoping you see continued improvement!



my3princes said:


> I survived day number 1 of both jobs.  It was a long day, but doable.  I think I'll like the new job.
> 
> QOTD:  my favorite tv show is the Amazing Race.  DH and I watch it religiously.


Glad you like your new job Deb!

Hi Kathy! I haven't even looked at airfare for princess yet. Is there some holiday around that time that I don't know about?

Lisa--we have actually been at Christmas several times, and New Year's and before Christmas! It's our favorite time to go to WDW. It used to be that you could go to MK after 9pm on Christmas Eve and walk on anything. Now we go to DHS and see the Osbourne lights. A lot of times we'll go to MK for open and then leave when it gets crazy. We have very low expectations during that week as far as getting a ton of stuff done, which helps us to just enjoy the Christmas season! This year we are there from the 21-28.

Cam-- Hope things are going better. I don't like feeling overwhelmed either. And watching your kids mess up is soooooo incredible hard. It's like watching a train wreck sometimes. Hang in there.



mikamah said:


> Oh no, give me a day off and look what I did, I killed the thread!!!!
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying your evening!




I didn't feel so great today. Everyone is passing a cold around at work and I'm really hoping I'm not getting it. I can't take most of the typical cold meds anymore. I did get a good run in--4 miles. I am really proud of myself because I really did not want to run. But once I got going it was fun. The air was warm enough that I'm not coughing, so that's good. Not eating great this week, but that's ok to. Two days in a row I have had a Moe's small bean burrito for dinner--w/ fajita veggies, no rice, no cheese, and a little bit of sour cream. Could be worse. I also had a small queso. Just haven't felt like cooking. And with the family drama this weekend, I never got around to making my recipe list for the week. Hoping to get organized tomorrow!

For everyone running in the cold air, I don't know if I talked about this Saturday, but I did some research and it's pretty common to develop a cough after running in cold air. There's a lot of argument about whether this is actually exercise induced asthma or litterally an allergic reaction to cold air. Anyhow, if you are coughing AFTER running, try covering your face with a scarf of I use a neck warmer folded in half pulled over my face. Basically you are then breathing warmer, more humid air.

Ok guess that's it for now. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## tigger813

Good news, boss's mom didn't have a stroke. She had eye surgery last week and messed up her medicine and got disoriented. She hopes to be home tonight. I may work for a few hours in the morning as my boss wasn't feeling very well yesterday and today.

Stayed OP today. Had a few small candy bars. I walked over 2 1/2 miles at the track tonight. If I don't have to work in the morning I will walk to the wellness center and back probably taking the long way back. Going to have 2-3 more glasses of water tonight. Had TJs orange chicken for supper. 

Tomorrow's supper will be burgers on potato rolls when we get home from soccer practice. LAST Practice!!!!! We'll have a snack before practice. Parents vs kids though I will probably walk the track and play with DD2 during that time. Girls get their flu shots in the afternoon tomorrow when DD2 has her 6 year checkup.

Time for that water! Looking forward to BL tonight! No new Glee episode tonight.

QOTD: Just listened to last week's facebook to facebook podcast. Someone had a great question so I thought I'd borrow it.
If Disney were going to close its doors, what would be the last attraction you would want to visit/ride and what would be your last meal at Disney?

Mine would be either Soarin' or Everest for the attractions! I love them both so much!!!!! For a meal I would have to say the meal DH and I had at Narcoossee's in April 09: swordfish, Valrhona chocolate cake and I forget the appetizer though it was amazing! We're trying Yachtsmen next month so I may change from what I've heard!!!!

WOW!!!! I just said next month for my trip!!!!!!!! I better get packing!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi all!

Its 1015pm and I finally got everything checked off my list for today.  I have so much to do.  When I am at work I am thinking of what I need to get done at home....when I am home I think about all the stuff I have to do at work....I think this is a clue that I am in need of a vacation.  Only 3 months and 3 weeks until I am back in my happy place.  I cant wait.....even if it includes running 13.1 miles it will still be a vacation to me.

Party preparation has begun for ryan's 3 bday parties this weekend:
I got the kitchen/living room cleaned tonight although the kitchen floor still needs a mopping, tomorrow hopefully will be food shopping for the party and cleaning the family room and setting it up for the kids to watch the movie.  I also want to shampoo my rugs but I dont know if I will fit it all in before friday eve.  One can hope!

I had another good day of eating minus the bite or two off of my sons 3 musketeer bar.  I am hoping to finally make a break through and start loosing again.  

Nick is feeling much better...those steroids do wonders.  He has gotten a bit irritable from them but I can deal with that at least he can breathe.  

Have a great evening!


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> Good news, boss's mom didn't have a stroke. She had eye surgery last week and messed up her medicine and got disoriented. She hopes to be home tonight. I may work for a few hours in the morning as my boss wasn't feeling very well yesterday and today.
> 
> Stayed OP today. Had a few small candy bars. I walked over 2 1/2 miles at the track tonight. If I don't have to work in the morning I will walk to the wellness center and back probably taking the long way back. Going to have 2-3 more glasses of water tonight. Had TJs orange chicken for supper.
> 
> Tomorrow's supper will be burgers on potato rolls when we get home from soccer practice. LAST Practice!!!!! We'll have a snack before practice. Parents vs kids though I will probably walk the track and play with DD2 during that time. Girls get their flu shots in the afternoon tomorrow when DD2 has her 6 year checkup.
> 
> Time for that water! Looking forward to BL tonight! No new Glee episode tonight.
> 
> QOTD: Just listened to last week's facebook to facebook podcast. Someone had a great question so I thought I'd borrow it.
> If Disney were going to close its doors, what would be the last attraction you would want to visit/ride and what would be your last meal at Disney?
> 
> Mine would be either Soarin' or Everest for the attractions! I love them both so much!!!!! For a meal I would have to say the meal DH and I had at Narcoossee's in April 09: swordfish, Valrhona chocolate cake and I forget the appetizer though it was amazing! We're trying Yachtsmen next month so I may change from what I've heard!!!!
> 
> WOW!!!! I just said next month for my trip!!!!!!!! I better get packing!!!!!
> 
> TTFN



Just a quick fly by post as I'm exhausted.  I'm heading to bed just as soon as the washer stops the spin cycle and the cloths hit the dryer.

QOTD:  If Disney were closing I would ride Peter Pan last because it was the last ride we did on the kids first trip and it still stands out in my mind   My last meal would be Chef Mickeys...tradition.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Sorry to report in that the results aren't ready yet.
They'll be put up sometime tomorrow.

I'm thrilled to stay we have jumped into living in our new house and are slowly getting things unpacked.  We definitely are the slowest movers around!  Its been tough to fit renovations and stuff in around work and kids.

Once again, sorry for the late results coming tomorrow.  
If you forgot to send in your weight, you can still do it!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

QOTD- I would have dinner at Ohana's and then ride It's a small world....It was the last ride we rode on our trip too and so memorable.  

Have a great OP day!

Taryn and Jen I hope you ladies are ok......

Bree how was your race on sunday??????


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

Not much to say this morning. I've been up for a while working on a few odds and ends. I don't have much to do today either. I'm making dinner tonight, but that's not for hours. 

I finished the chapter on ratios and proportions yesterday and am hoping to start and finish the chapter on data and probability today. I think I mentioned before that I am using a 5th-6th grade workbook for my math studying. It is basically what I did in 7th-8th grade. Until yesterday, I had been worried that I need to find some more advanced math practice problems. My 5th grade neighbor was over yesterday and asking me questions to help me study.  I showed her everything I need to know for the test (there is a list online) and was so relieved to learn that the math workbook should be at least 95% of the math test! 

Considering I need the equivalency of about 75% on the test to pass  the math portion, I should be golden! 

Have a great day everyone!

CC



Rose&Mike said:


> CC--woohoo for no boot!
> 
> I didn't feel so great today. Everyone is passing a cold around at work and I'm really hoping I'm not getting it. I can't take most of the typical cold meds anymore. I did get a good run in--4 miles. I am really proud of myself because I really did not want to run. But once I got going it was fun. The air was warm enough that I'm not coughing, so that's good. Not eating great this week, but that's ok to. Two days in a row I have had a Moe's small bean burrito for dinner--w/ fajita veggies, no rice, no cheese, and a little bit of sour cream. Could be worse. I also had a small queso. Just haven't felt like cooking. And with the family drama this weekend, I never got around to making my recipe list for the week. Hoping to get organized tomorrow!



Thanks! 

 to you. Hope you did not catch a cold.

 for getting out there and running and  for 4 miles!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Just listened to last week's facebook to facebook podcast. Someone had a great question so I thought I'd borrow it.
> If Disney were going to close its doors, what would be the last attraction you would want to visit/ride and what would be your last meal at Disney?



First, I'd cry. Then, I'd go on "it's a small world." I don't know why, but I love that ride.  Perhaps because I'm always seeing something new? 

A meal...hmm, we haven't done too many TS restaurants. I do love a flatbread at Captain Cook's. No where around us serves flatbreads so they are a treat, believe it or not. 

Loved this question!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its 1015pm and I finally got everything checked off my list for today.
> 
> I had another good day of eating
> 
> Nick is feeling much better...those steroids do wonders.



 to everything! Love hearing about good days! 

*Shannon*: Good to hear from you! Sounds like the move went well. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Have a great OP day!



You too!


----------



## mikamah

cclovesdis said:


> Not a very OP day today. Tomorrow will be better!


for yesterday, for today!!  Here's to a fabulous, on track wednesday!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Hi Kathy! I haven't even looked at airfare for princess yet. Is there some holiday around that time that I don't know about?


Presidents day is the prior monday, so mass and some other states in the northeast have school vacation that ends the 27th, so that's why flights are insane that week.  Unless it's your areas school vacation, you should be fine.  It's awful how they hike the prices on vaca weeks.  It just forces me to take michael out of school.


Rose&Mike said:


> I didn't feel so great today. Everyone is passing a cold around at work and I'm really hoping I'm not getting it. I can't take most of the typical cold meds anymore. I did get a good run in--4 miles. I am really proud of myself because I really did not want to run. But once I got going it was fun. The air was warm enough that I'm not coughing, so that's good. Not eating great this week, but that's ok to. Two days in a row I have had a Moe's small bean burrito for dinner--w/ fajita veggies, no rice, no cheese, and a little bit of sour cream. Could be worse. I also had a small queso. Just haven't felt like cooking. And with the family drama this weekend, I never got around to making my recipe list for the week. Hoping to get organized tomorrow!
> 
> For everyone running in the cold air, I don't know if I talked about this Saturday, but I did some research and it's pretty common to develop a cough after running in cold air. There's a lot of argument about whether this is actually exercise induced asthma or litterally an allergic reaction to cold air. Anyhow, if you are coughing AFTER running, try covering your face with a scarf of I use a neck warmer folded in half pulled over my face. Basically you are then breathing warmer, more humid air.


Hope you don't get sick.  It's so nice when you don't feel like running, but force yourself to get out there, and then it's a good run.  Why can't they all be like that?  
Thanks for the info on coughing after running in the cold.  I have noticed, I feel tighter when it's colder, but once I warm up, I'm ok.  





tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Just listened to last week's facebook to facebook podcast. Someone had a great question so I thought I'd borrow it.
> If Disney were going to close its doors, what would be the last attraction you would want to visit/ride and what would be your last meal at Disney?


I would ride it's a small world and then eat at Crystal Palace. Small world is one of our favorite rides now, but on michael's first trip, he was too scared to go on it so we always chuckle about that.  And we love crystal palace, he had his 5th b-day there, and we've eaten there every trip.  


tigger813 said:


> Mine would be either Soarin' or Everest for the attractions! I love them both so much!!!!! For a meal I would have to say the meal DH and I had at Narcoossee's in April 09: swordfish, Valrhona chocolate cake and I forget the appetizer though it was amazing! We're trying Yachtsmen next month so I may change from what I've heard!!!!
> 
> WOW!!!! I just said next month for my trip!!!!!!!! I better get packing!!!!!
> 
> TTFN


Whooo hoo hoo hoo!!!  Next month!!!!  That came up quick. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its 1015pm and I finally got everything checked off my list for today.  I have so much to do.  When I am at work I am thinking of what I need to get done at home....when I am home I think about all the stuff I have to do at work....I think this is a clue that I am in need of a vacation.  Only 3 months and 3 weeks until I am back in my happy place.  I cant wait.....even if it includes running 13.1 miles it will still be a vacation to me.
> 
> Party preparation has begun for ryan's 3 bday parties this weekend:
> I got the kitchen/living room cleaned tonight although the kitchen floor still needs a mopping, tomorrow hopefully will be food shopping for the party and cleaning the family room and setting it up for the kids to watch the movie.  I also want to shampoo my rugs but I dont know if I will fit it all in before friday eve.  One can hope!
> 
> I had another good day of eating minus the bite or two off of my sons 3 musketeer bar.  I am hoping to finally make a break through and start loosing again.
> 
> Nick is feeling much better...those steroids do wonders.  He has gotten a bit irritable from them but I can deal with that at least he can breathe.
> 
> Have a great evening!


Nice job on the eating, and I'm glad Nick is feeling better and should be ready for the big parties.  Now, I've taken to minimizing the cleaning a bit before a party, since the house is just going to get dirty during the party.  So don't worry if you don't get to it, what gets done, will get done, and you can just enjoy the parties. 



my3princes said:


> Just a quick fly by post as I'm exhausted.  I'm heading to bed just as soon as the washer stops the spin cycle and the cloths hit the dryer.


Hope the new job is going well.  Bet you're sleeping good. 



LuvBaloo said:


> Sorry to report in that the results aren't ready yet.
> They'll be put up sometime tomorrow.
> 
> I'm thrilled to stay we have jumped into living in our new house and are slowly getting things unpacked.  We definitely are the slowest movers around!  Its been tough to fit renovations and stuff in around work and kids.
> 
> Once again, sorry for the late results coming tomorrow.
> If you forgot to send in your weight, you can still do it!


Congrats on being in the new house.  Please, no worries about getting to the weights whenever you can. We are so grateful for you doing them every week faithfully, with all you have going on.  Thank you so much.  (and thanks for the reminder, I think I forgot again.)



cclovesdis said:


> I finished the chapter on ratios and proportions yesterday and am hoping to start and finish the chapter on data and probability today. I think I mentioned before that I am using a 5th-6th grade workbook for my math studying. It is basically what I did in 7th-8th grade. Until yesterday, I had been worried that I need to find some more advanced math practice problems. My 5th grade neighbor was over yesterday and asking me questions to help me study.  I showed her everything I need to know for the test (there is a list online) and was so relieved to learn that the math workbook should be at least 95% of the math test!
> 
> Considering I need the equivalency of about 75% on the test to pass  the math portion, I should be golden!


I so do not envy you.  Glad the studying is going so well cc.  Michael is in 3rd grade, and so far I'm ok with the math, but some of the grammar is already heading beyond my comprehension.  Not really bad yet, but it was picking out the subject in a sentance, and I wasn't quite sure.  I tell him now, that if he asks me for help, I can not be held accountable if I am wrong. He might be better off with google. 

I worked the school store this morning, which was fun.  They sell fancy pencils, erasers, jibbitz, etc, and the kid love it.  Most stuff is under a dollar, and I took in over 45$, so it's a nice little money maker for school.  Another parent usually does it, but I fill in when he's not available.  Wed is my only set late morning so it's nice to be able to go in.  In kindergarten and first grade I'd go in the class every wed for an hour, and I miss that.  They don't use regular volunteers in the classes for the older grades. 

It's nice to have my morning coffee and dis again.  Tomorrow, I'll need to run instead of dis.  

Have a great day.


----------



## corinnak

Oh good heavens, it happened again. So much for checking in every day and keeping up with the archive.    Halloween hit me and hit me hard.  Not from the candy department - that has been surprisingly fine, in spite of TOM, I've only had one piece of Halloween candy.    No, it was the costumes and the parties and the Halloween half marathon that sucked all my time last week!  The good news is I feel like I am mostly on track even now.

The half was the Monster Dash in Minneapolis.  It was an adventure.  Cold morning, nice race, LONG wait for a bus back to the start where I was parked.  Seriously, if I am going to wait 90 minutes for a ride (in the cold, no less), it had better be a Disney roller coaster, not 10 miles on a yellow bus!!!  

All righty - I've got some catching up to do.  QOTD, here I come.


----------



## tigger813

Hanging out at work for a couple hours. Boss is now sick. Her mom is fine...medicine mixed up caused the problems yesterday. 

Hoping to get some sort of workout in at some point today. Not sure if DD2 and I will go to DD1s soccer practice as it's so cold now in the evening. Maybe I'll just workout at home instead. I'm missing my elliptical.

Left the house without my protein shake so DH is drinking it instead. He stayed home as his stomach hurt. I'm enjoying my green tea and having fiber bars to see if that helps with my tummy issues.

I'm up 3 pounds from Friday but feeling very bloated so I think that's the reason. I was good and drank lots of water yesterday and walked over 2 1/2 miles. See if I can drop that 3 pounds between now and Friday morning. I feel lighter and my tummy is flattening out surprisingly.

4 weeks from right now we should have landed in Orlando and should be waiting for our luggage and heading for the rental cars! I really hope to start packing and organizing stuff this weekend after DD2s birthday party. Also hoping to start decorating for Christmas. 

DH and I are going to try some different recipes for Thanksgiving. We get a light cooking magazine here at the spa so I have some decent healthy recipes to try. Instead of a full turkey we may just cook a couple of turkey breasts. I must have my stuffing so I will need to search for a tasty and healthy recipe for that. I also must have green bean casserole. I use light cream of mushroom soup and will use fat free milk. DH will make the mashed potatoes and we will have honey glazed carrots. Saw a chocolate desert in the light cooking cookbook that we will have for dessert. 

Still trying to decide if I'm going to do a 5K that morning. I should probably sign up soon if I'm doing it. There are 2 that I could do. I'll decide by next week. 

I think I'll finish listening to the podcast I was listening to while walking last night. It was really interesting. I have another one to listen to and then will have this week's to try and squeeze in. DD2 and I have to finish watching TS3 from yesterday. DH and DD1 finished it so I will just fast forward to where we had to leave for soccer.

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Just listened to last week's facebook to facebook podcast. Someone had a great question so I thought I'd borrow it.
> If Disney were going to close its doors, what would be the last attraction you would want to visit/ride and what would be your last meal at Disney?
> 
> TTFN


This was a hard one! I am going to say Mickey's Philharmagic--I absolutely love it and it is a must do for us or maybe the People Mover--brings lots of memories from when Tom was little. Or maybe Spectromagic--I'm not liking it that it's been temporarily replaced. For a meal, probably Artist Point. We love Wilderness Lodge--we stayed there for the first December they were open and it was our first trip to WDW. (We'd been to DL many times when we lived in San Diego.) Anyhow, we really enjoy visiting Wilderness Lodge, and are actually having dinner there on Christmas this year!



LuvBaloo said:


> Sorry to report in that the results aren't ready yet.
> They'll be put up sometime tomorrow.
> 
> I'm thrilled to stay we have jumped into living in our new house and are slowly getting things unpacked.  We definitely are the slowest movers around!  Its been tough to fit renovations and stuff in around work and kids.
> 
> Once again, sorry for the late results coming tomorrow.
> If you forgot to send in your weight, you can still do it!


Shannon--so glad you are in your new house.



mikamah said:


> Thanks for the info on coughing after running in the cold.  I have noticed, I feel tighter when it's colder, but once I warm up, I'm ok.  Have a great day.


I knew if I didn't find some way to manage this I was either going to have to stop running outside this winter or get an inhaler. Apparently it is pretty common. It's gross but what's happening (if I understand it correctly) is the cold dry air is drying out your throat, lungs, etc while at the same time you are having a histamine type reaction=mucus. (Think about how you get a runny nose after being outside in the cold.) In some people the combination is not great. Saturday when we ran I coughed all afternoon. It was not fun. Sunday I wore something over my mouth and nose and no coughing. Hoping that trend continues!

Hi Corinna! Did you dress up for the race? And I would not have wanted to wait for a bus! Were you inside or outside waiting? I bet you were freezing!

Tracey--Did you ever get your waitlist? We finally got ours, but only by changing a day at a time. We were down to needing one day and it looks like it came in!

Well, after last week, I seem to be motivated to keep cleaning up around here! I did spend a little time being frustrated with myself. If I would have just done a little bit all along, I would not feel like I had so much to do. Oh well. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone! 
I'm still here and chugging along even though I don't feel like I am getting anywhere. Go figure - I was so "bad" Saturday and Sunday and then a tiny bit Monday night.  Yesterday the scale was down about .6.  Yesterday, my behavior was "golden", perfectly on track, and this morning the scale was up about 1.5.  What???!?!?!?!?  See, I guess we really do always get what we deserve on the scale, even if not right away.  LOL!  

Anyway, plan is to be on plan today.  If the scale is looking friendly tomorrow morning I can weigh in at my WW meeting. If not, I will weigh in there on Saturday (since last week's WI was on Saturday that seems to make more sense anyway).

I had a disappointing visit with the orthopedic surgeon this morning, though at least we have a plan.  No running in my immediate future (that's not a big surprise).  No incline on the TM or the elliptical.  Keep the resistance low on the elliptical and the bike and don't overdo it.  I have to go back to using the ibuprofen 800 mg 2-3x/day. I am also supposed to start using the leg brace with the circulating ice water after every long work out session, whether at the gym or doing long walks on the weekends; this should help with the swelling but immobilizing the knee for that time should also help it recover from the workout.  I have to manipulate the scar every time I think of it, too, because there is a lot of scar tissue build up in the lower half and the nerves going across the incision site are not doing well.  Oh, and they are ordering a series of 3 SynVisc injections.    We are still working towards getting me to the 1/2 marathon start (and finish) in January.   

I'm really disappointed. I just can't bring myself back to where I loved working out.  I have to get back there. I think, mentally, I convinced myself that I didn't "need" that for all the months when I couldn't do it, and now I have to unpersuade myself so that I can find my love and passion for it again.   Does that make any sense?


----------



## tigger813

Rose & Mike- no waitlist change yet...at this point it's not going to happen. Kind of bummed but we do like SSR just wanted to be able to run to Epcot at a moment's notice. We are closer to DTD so not a huge loss.

Heading home soon! I'll get to have my protein drink for lunch! Almost out of powder so I'll have to order more next week. 

Gotta see if DH has scheduled our Segway tour and we have to cancel some of our meal reservations since we're not doing the DP. Guess we'll be calling Disney today!

I'm freezing!!!! Heater is not helping any!

TTFN


----------



## corinnak

I'm catching up slowly - taking time for a few quick (old) quotes...



keenercam said:


> As far as the new WW plan, I have heard rumors that the points will be based on a formula involving protein and total carbs as well as calories.  Apparently, it is completely science based and may rectify the overuse of fiber to minimize points. I have read that there will be a greater emphasis on using "clean" foods, and no encouragement toward processed (though I think that is contra-indicated for a food marketing company like WW, so we'll see how they handle that).
> 
> There are several leaders who post on the WW community bulletin boards who have been doing the new plan to become familiar with it before it is launched to the public.  Unequivocally they all have posted that they have seen significant losses (one said she had been within the same 3 pound range for 10 years since she made lifetime and suddenly lost so much so quickly that she has lowered her lifetime goal weight from what she set 10 years ago!)  I am eager to see what the new plan is.



This is so interesting.  I've heard a few good (but vague) things about the changes coming.  I am actually looking forward to these changes now - I just wish they weren't so darned secretive.  Where on the site are you seeing these posts from the leaders?  I have to admit, I spend more time on the blogs.  If you ever want to look me up over there, I'm    corinnak4






SettinSail said:


> I have exercised every day, either C25K, walking, elliptical or yoga.  Some days I do 2 forms of exercise and once in awhile I do 3!!  Today I finished week 5 of C25K - the 20 minute run.  I hate to complain about this since I see so many of you are true runners who can go for hours
> BUT, I really do not see how you do it.  I think I need to find some proper clothing for running.  I am wearing old sweat pants, T shirt and fleece jacket.
> No matter how cold it is, I am BURNING UP when I am finished.  Today my son said, what happened Mom, did you get scorched by the sun?
> I guess my face was flaming red.  And lately, my ear buds keep falling out of my ears, atleast 5 times today.  My hands are freezing so I wear gloves (suede gloves are all I have!) so I have to remove glove, reinsert ear bud, put glove back on, over and over.  The wind and cold make my eyes water terribly and my nose runs too. My mind keeps saying "JUST QUIT!!!"  But, I plan to hang in there.  I feel so stiff in my hips anytime I have been sitting and rise to stand up.  But it goes away after a few steps.  *Please share any running tips you have to make it easier.*



Shawn,
Congrats on getting through that Week 5 run - it's a BIG deal!!!  I remember how amazing it was to see the previous weeks of training really DID prepare a person to run 20 minutes in a row!  

The clothing issue is major for continuing to run in comfort.  You got some good advice about the wicking clothes already.  Unfortunately, this is where running stops being a "cheap" form of exercise, but the benefits are huge, so if you can, it helps so much.  I actually like to wear the very inexpensive knitted gloves - they cost $1 here at Target, though I know you don't have access to the same stores/products, inexpensive gloves really do work well.  I often take them off partway through a run, even on a very cold day.

I like to be cool when I'm running, so a fleece and sweats would have me feeling really warm and sweaty unless it was very cold outside.  It's not the most common, but I like to run in a sleevless or short sleeved wicking shirt with a light windbreaker-style jacket over the top. It offers a little protection from the wind and can be zipped or unzipped to vent if I get warm, or tied around my waist if I get really really warm.  You have to watch out for getting too hot when it's really cold out.  Once you get sweaty, that sweat can start to freeze and you can end up chilled.  Best advice:  you should not feel comfortable when you step out the door.  You should feel a little chilly.  you'll warm up after a few minutes and feel good the rest of the run.

As for headphones, I can't even wear earbuds to run with unless they have a little hook over the top for my ears.  I usually only put in one earbud so I can still hear traffic and warnings from other pedestrians/bicycles etc - They say that most accidents involving runners also involve headphones, so be careful out there!  




flipflopmom said:


> Fri/Sat.
> 1.  Working a lot on getting my Pampered Chef going.  Lots of reading, learning, practicing, emailing, calling.  Feeling optimistic.  But then, I remember how much I need to make, and the optimism goes away.  Kinda up and down right now.  I feel great knowing I am taking steps, but then I remember just how bad it is, and get down again.  I seriously think I need meds.  But don't want them.  NOR do I want to pay for them.



I didn't know you were getting int P.C.  I was just thinking I needed something from there - if you want, send me a PM once you're set up and ready for business!!

About your daughter and gymnastics - I just wanted to send a hug and say that it sounds like she's burned out.  I'm glad she's going to keep up her strength.  It sounds like a big change in your family's life.



Connie96 said:


> I JUST REGISTERED FOR MY FIRST HALF-MARATHON!!!
> 
> I've been training for it and now it's official. Saturday, November 20. Seawall Half Marathon. Just under 4 weeks from now. I'm a little nervous because I just forked over $75 for registration and $105 for the hotel. Both are non-refundable, so if anything comes up (injury or whatever), I'll be out $180 without leaving home. But, other than that, I'm just plain excited. Barring injury, I have no doubt that I can finish. If I add the warm-up/cool-down walking to my latest run, I'm already covering the distance. I won't break any land-speed records, but I can definitely cover the distance.  I can hardly wait!



Woo hoo, Connie!  You don't have to break land-speed records, just your own records.  Don't even worry about that right now - just get out there and enjoy the day and the fact that you can cover the 13.1 miles!




cruisindisney said:


> Question for you runners, anyone have runner's knee?  And if so what did you do about it?  I'm really bummed.  I was actually going to run my first official 5K this weekend, but not sure I should push it.  Thoughts?



I believe runner's knee is often related to a tight IT Band muscle.  Or ITB.  There are stretches and rollers that can help with loosening them up, but I won't lie - the rollers...have a certain amount of discomfort associated with them.  I also had a lot of luck with the glucosamine supplements, though avoid if you have a shellfish allergy.  And finally, check your feet for Morton's Toe  I had a lot of problems with my knees before I put cheap little pads in the right place on my shoe insoles.



jbm02 said:


> (insert sad and ashamed smiley here - my smileys don't seem to be working...)  I am not sure what happened.  I finished my first half marathon on 10.10.10 (cool number, hunh??)  and met two of the BLs during the race - Jay and Mark, who were so friendly and nice!!  I have kind of ambivalent feelings about the race.  I know in my heart that I should be so happy and proud of myself that I finished - and believe me, I am...but that darn competitive voice in my ear keeps whispering "If you hadn't walked for a few minutes you could probably have done it faster...better...stronger..."  AARGH!!!  I' am working on being happy about my own achievements but it is hard...



All righty, Jude.  First of all, Congratulations on finishing your first half marathon!  That is a huge deal, a huge accomplishment!  People usually need a rest after their first really LONG race - it takes a lot out of a person.  I'm glad you're back on track now, but that rest period really is crucial.  I know what you mean about ambivalent feelings about a race.  However, given that this was your first one, if you didn't push yourself to your max, that only makes sense as you don't really know for sure how hard you can push in a distance the first time you do that distance, YKWIM?  As for the walk breaks - I have to say, from my own experience, I don't think you would have been better off without them necessarily.  I think a little rest can preserve your ability to run faster during the times that you are running.  I am not a galloway person, but I have to say, I think there is something to taking some time for recovery during a race.  Some folks, that looks like slightly slower running, some folks it looks like walking.  Some folks, it might look like stopping for pictures with every character in the Magic Kingdom.    Seriously, I got my PR in a race when I did stop for every picture I wanted and stopped for the bathroom twice.  Could I have been faster that day without the stops?  We'll never know for sure, but given that I've not been that fast in a steady race ever, I'm going to guess...probably not!  

Additionally, I have to point out that speed is not the sole indicator by which we should judge a race experience.  In the end, the number is only a small part of that race.  I've had races where I've looked back with pride at the number and thought "Yeah, but how miserable!!!"  And I've had races where I said "Who cares about time, lets just have a great experience."  I think there is a place for both in _my_ life, anyway.  Which is good because more and more, people who have been running a lot less time than I have rapidly surpass me in the speed department!  I can't pin everything on speed or I'm going to be one gloomy runner.

Sorry to go on and on - I hope you will look back to where you've been and how far you've come and look at your race for the amazing accomplishment it is, regardless of time or finish-place.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



mikamah said:


> Oh no, give me a day off and look what I did, I killed the thread!!!!



 Nah!  You didn't kill the thread -- we were just a quiet bunch yesterday.

*CC,* sounds like all that studying is payoff!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Lindsay--hope your little one is doing better. We did croup, asthma, allergies, etc and it's not fun. We actually went to the er twice with bleeding eye linings due to a really bad allergic reaction. Hang in there, I'm sure you know this, but it does get better.



 How scary!  

I'm glad that you've been to WDW before at Christmas -- sounds like you are veterans and know what to expect.   We thought we knew what to expect but when you consider that all the other times we'd been it had been January . . . well, you get the picture!    I'll never get DH to go again then.  

If Disney were going to close its doors, what would be the last attraction you would want to visit/ride and what would be your last meal at Disney?

Well, last ride would have to be Pirates of the Caribbean at Disneyland.  Then I'd have to go to WDW and eat my last meal at Jiko or California Grill.

*Tracey,* enjoy all that last minute fine tuning.  You will be there before you know it!  

*Lindsay,* glad your little guy is feeling better!  

*Deb,*  You have a busy life already and then adding a new job. 

*Shannon,* thank you so much for sticking with us while you are so busy.    No worries about the results.



keenercam said:


> I'm really disappointed. I just can't bring myself back to where I loved working out.  I have to get back there. I think, mentally, I convinced myself that I didn't "need" that for all the months when I couldn't do it, and now I have to unpersuade myself so that I can find my love and passion for it again.   Does that make any sense?



 I'm glad that the surgeon will let you continue to work toward a Disney run in January.  I think it's hard to get back into things after you have an injury.  There is a little voice in your mind about hurting yourself again.  But you've done so well and I know that you can find your way back to that place where you want to be.  



corinnak said:


> Seriously, I got my PR in a race when I did stop for every picture I wanted and stopped for the bathroom twice.  Could I have been faster that day without the stops?  We'll never know for sure, but given that I've not been that fast in a steady race ever, I'm going to guess...probably not!
> 
> Additionally, I have to point out that speed is not the sole indicator by which we should judge a race experience.  In the end, the number is only a small part of that race.  I've had races where I've looked back with pride at the number and thought "Yeah, but how miserable!!!"  And I've had races where I said* "Who cares about time, lets just have a great experience."  *I think there is a place for both in _my_ life, anyway.  Which is good because more and more, people who have been running a lot less time than I have rapidly surpass me in the speed department!  I can't pin everything on speed or I'm going to be one gloomy runner.
> 
> Sorry to go on and on - I hope you will look back to where you've been and how far you've come and look at your race for the amazing accomplishment it is, regardless of time or finish-place.



Thanks for keeping our QOTD archives!    It's a big job!

I'm so glad to hear you say that, corinna.  I am just wanting to have a good time at the Princess and not be swept.  

I've had my share of ups and downs lately.  After not exercising for almost ten days (except for housework ) because of my PF flareup, I went for a "run" yesterday.  It was really a walk and I did 3.2 miles in 44:49 which is good enough for the Princess pace!    Considering last week I was crying and wondering if I was strong enough I felt really good about this.  So now I feel I am ready to start my "official" training and rock n' roll the Princess.  

Hang in there everyone and have a great day!


----------



## cclovesdis

Today has been better than yesterday. Not great, but better. And, better better than worse. 

Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow!

CC



mikamah said:


> for yesterday, for today!!  Here's to a fabulous, on track wednesday!!
> 
> I so do not envy you.  Glad the studying is going so well cc.  Michael is in 3rd grade, and so far I'm ok with the math, but some of the grammar is already heading beyond my comprehension.  Not really bad yet, but it was picking out the subject in a sentance, and I wasn't quite sure.  I tell him now, that if he asks me for help, I can not be held accountable if I am wrong. He might be better off with google.



Thanks!  I am a fan of Google too. 

You had quite the lucrative day at the school store this morning! 

*Corinna*: Another half! 

*Tracey*: Feel better! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, after last week, I seem to be motivated to keep cleaning up around here! I did spend a little time being frustrated with myself. If I would have just done a little bit all along, I would not feel like I had so much to do. Oh well. Hope everyone is having a great day!



I need your ambition! 

*Cam*:  Your surgeon sounds very dedicated to helping you get to the half. 



lisah0711 said:


> I've had my share of ups and downs lately.  After not exercising for almost ten days (except for housework ) because of my PF flareup, I went for a "run" yesterday.  It was really a walk and I did 3.2 miles in 44:49 which is good enough for the Princess pace!    Considering last week I was crying and wondering if I was strong enough I felt really good about this.  So now I feel I am ready to start my "official" training and rock n' roll the Princess.



That's great!  You are definitely going to rock the Princess!


----------



## 50sjayne

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I just found another good one.  I think I dressed up like this the first year I was working at the doctors office.



This totally cracked me up...



keenercam said:


> Well, I was kind of disappointed in how the cupcakes turned out.  The mummy Mickies are not so obviously Mickeys and we couldn't quite figure out how to position the ears to make them look right.  I nearly threw the rolling pin out of frustration in trying to work with marshmallows for the bandages and finally Andrew went to Michael's and got white fondant.  It is Duff's brand (from Ace of Cakes) and it was soooooo incredibly easy to work with AND it tastes good.
> 
> So, here are the cupcakes packed to go to Andrew's school and the second picture are a couple (close up) that we'll take to Jenn and her apartment mate tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howard did more than half the Jack faces for me - I just couldn't get the hang of the cake decorating tip and I think there was too much frosting on the cupcakes, too.
> 
> Andrew was so appreciative and promises he won't be embarassed by my feeble effort.  When it came right down to it, he made me laugh when he said "Mom, come on. These are high school students.  Do you think they'll care what the cupcakes look like? ......  Ummmm, I don't mean these aren't cute.  I just mean they won't be scrutinizing them to see if you put the Mickey ears in the right place or to see if they all have the same number of mummy bandages."  :lol:



Oh good lord-- they are gorgeous!

Hah! I am Finally caught up....



> Thursdays QOTD
> What was your favorite halloween costume either you or your children ever had. Feel free to share pictures if you have them


I think my favorite of the kids was my daughter about 6 or 7. Sent her out as the Tooth Fairy. It was cute lolI had a very pretty vintage dress,lots of tulleshe had a vintage tiara and I got this big plastic tooth from the dentist to string on a necklace with those small kids toothbrushes we had extras of. Favorite of mine was a 2 headed alien I did with my frined when I was about 12. I think it was the last time I trick or treated. I made the costumea garbage bag with peacock feather eyes I cut out of some old fabric (those 70s fabrics were bizarre) and we had fashioned foil antennas on our heads. WE had funwe trick or treated for unicef. 

Tggrrstarr:


> My good news of the week, my husband's aunt emailed me with a free 3 month membership she got with her membership to a local gym, so I will be able to take advantage of that during the winter. If I want to go longer, it'll just be $26 per month after that! So I will go in and start that tomorrow. I was wondering if the bikes there would be ok for my knee. I will give it a try and see how it goes.


That is really goodespecially in the winter when you want the Jacuzzi hot and outside isnt so much fun for exercising. 

I enjoyed your Halloween pics.

AwwLisahI really like his sleleton costume


Cclovesdis:



> I'm off to study some more and then tutor. Hopefully, dinner will be something healthier than lunch. I am definitely emotionally eating.


I know Im vulnerable to that right now. Its why Im here. 

Pjlla:


> I find that the worst stress actually does cause me to lose my appetite.... but the daily kind of stress makes me want to eat!!


Im the same way. 

Tgger813:


> I'm almost to where I was this past June which was my lowest weight ever!


Congrats!

Rose&Mike:


> Ok, back to work. I am almost through my closet. Does anyone else find it stressful to get rid of bigger sizes. Like you start doing the whole what if thing?


Yes of course. My Tinkerbelle fleece was the hardest to give up but it found a good home with my neice. 

QOTD: Saturday:





> What is your plan for staying on track this weekend with Halloween on Sunday? Will you have any candy or avoid it altogether?


Started out good, had a yogurt shake for breakfast. Then a pineapple and bacon chicken sausage (Aidells) which I should have enjoyed but was too busy making a cd for the wolfman. Then half a bottle of blackberry wine which didnt affect me at all the whole night until the next morning lol. Also some pumpkin seeds and a few pieces of candy. I figured-- allowed on Halloween. 


> What is your all-time favorite treat? It can be candy or chips or whatever you absolutely love to eat and seem to always have some in the house!


Mine would be tortilla chips. I always have to have them with somethinghummus, guac, salsa. And nachos are my favorite food hands down.

My 3 princesthanks for sharing pics of the boys and the Halloween housethta fantastic. 



> What is your favorite holiday? What is your favorite food during that holiday? Any plans to change menu or recipes for that holiday in the future to make it healthier?


You all know mine ;-) I have to have a nice desert wine and something easy but good for dinner. I just cant see getting around itmy son has an annual Halloween party so theres always pizza around and we are too stressed to really make anything complicated or even enjoy it. Just eating lighter the few days before I guess is key. 

Keenercamhey at least it was really good lol. 

QOTD: 





> What's your favorite tv show?


I would say 2½ men. Charlie Sheen never ceases to amuse me. I was watching The little girl down the road the other day (Jodie Foster) and again was found it unsettling at how handsome a man was Martin Sheen.I only started watching the show(2 1/2 men) because I knew Malkovich was good friends with Charlie (was crushing on John at the time) and it quickly became our favorite. I made the observation lately that all it is is a very twisted version of the Andy Griffith show if you really think about it. 

LisaHYeah Im not really into the show this season eitherI dont identify much with the contestants and theres hardly any Jillianwho I adore.




> If Disney were going to close its doors, what would be the last attraction you would want to visit/ride and what would be your last meal at Disney?


Splash Mountain Because I cant ride that without laughing.
Pommes Frites/Café Orleans

Well, had a busy week of Halloween prep. And running aroundit was the last week the farms were open, I had Sunday off (Halloween) so hit good will as its tag color change day around here. I actually bought some new bras(at Ross)decided I finally was going to do it as they are one thing I havent changed out since I lost 40 pounds. It was tough finding bargains on 36 ds, even tougher for 34 ds. At least I finally know what I am for sure, I thought for sure Id lost a cup sizebut no, its just the space under thats smaller. For those who have lost a substantial amount of weightplease do thisI feel so much better nowmy old ones just werent doing their job any more lol. **Now I just have to get rid of my Big underwear ha! 
AnywayHalloween was absolutely stellar this yearno rain incredibly even though the forcast called for it on every prediction everywhere. We had about 100 kids this yeartoo much fun. 
 As far as my _predicament_ goes I am happy to say Im getting a lot more support at work than I ever thought I would. I have some good big brothers (working in the meat dept. you get those)  and friends whoknowme.so that takes some of my stress away. I just still am at the point where I cant give this up anymore than I can give up one of my kittens.:::throws up hands:::: Kind of reminds me of a Jeff Goldblum line from Lost World: 
Oh, yeah. Oooh, ahhh, that's how it always starts. Then later there's running and screaming. 
Well thats the part Im hoping to avoid. And eating. 

Im waiting on our election resultsits a really close race for governor here, between a pretty boy republican basketball star with no experience and a former emergency room doctor who has been governor twice before (who started our Oregon healthcare)Honestly people have no brains.


----------



## brinalyn530

Pamela  Front loading carbs is eating your carbs early in the day and limiting them after 4 pm (according to my trainer).  This is harder than it sounds, especially because I like dessert. 

Rose  and Lindsay  Thanks so much for remembering my race! 

Lindsay  Love the nurse costume!

Cam  Those cupcakes are adorable and I am so impressed at the effort and love you put into all of them!  

Luckily I got a surprise in the mail on Monday  a refund check from the escrow account along with a lower mortgage payment (for the next year at least)! That check and the random and shocking receipt of a child support check last week should take care of most of the Christmas shopping. I feel very blessed, grateful, and relieved. 

The housecleaners start next Friday  the guy gave me a very reasonable rate, he has a team in the neighborhood already so it was easy enough to just add me to the schedule. I had planned to wait until the car is paid off in the spring, but I am justifying the expense for the next few months as a mental health necessity! 

I took the Metro to DC to pick up my race packet on Friday. From now on I am referring to the Metro as the infection mobile  I get sick every time I ride the damn thing. This time I was lucky enough to contract bronchitis, which began presenting symptoms Sunday morning, just in time for my 10k. I have never been so miserable in my life, it was the hardest run Ive ever had. I kept having visions of collapsing in the middle of the road and having people running over me. I also couldnt find a bathroom before the race started so I had to make a stop at the portapotties at the halfway point  I timed it, 10 minute delay. I finished the race; it took me an hour and 29 minutes. It should have taken me less than an hour - I guess that means I have to run it again next year so I can prove it (to myself) and actually enjoy the scenery (aka hot Marines and national monuments) a little bit.  Also, there werent as many people dressed up as I thought there would be, so I felt kind of silly in my Wonder Woman get up (which was just a blue skirt with white stars on it and a WW tshirt  nothing fancy). I also just got the finish photo in my email and I look horrible  no surprise there since I felt like I was going to die at that point, but I am once again surprised and disappointed by how big I look, I really dont feel that big. 

CC  Congrats on no more boot! Dont overdo it!

I really wanted to reply to more of you guys, but I had to skim through quite a few pages since I havent checked in here since Thursday. I was off Friday for packet pick up and DSs Halloween party at school, off Monday because I was so sick, and only came into work to do payroll yesterday and then I went back home. Sorry for missing so much.

Hope everyone has a great evening!

Bree


----------



## tigger813

Time to start supper. DSIL will be here soon and I really want to go to my weight loss meeting tonight.

I'll post a question later after I get home. Maybe I'll get some inspiration at the meeting. I will also post the new password for the website.

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

Evening friends!  I warned you all on Friday that I wouldn't be on until Monday or Tuesday.... and here it is Wednesday and I am barely finding the time to just say HI!  My two days of work has turned into a full week.  That, combined with busy afterschool schedules has left me literally right out straight.  I honestly don't know how you fulltime working Moms do it all the time!  I only work a full week occasionally and it really kicks my butt!  Plus with DD's swim meet all weekend and getting my Robotics team ready for their big tournament in about 10 days, it is a crazy time for me!  

I really can't take the time tonight to try and read back or anything, but I wanted to at least say hi!  Trick or Treat candy did NOT cause a big problem for me.... I told myself I could pick a few treats to enjoy Sunday night and I did and that was it.  I packed my own meals for the swim meets and stayed right OP the remainder of the weekend.  Monday morning I hid part of the leftover  candy in the freezer and took the rest to work to get rid of.  And the kids were told to hide their bags.  So the danger has passed. 

I'm having trouble fitting in some real exercise time, but I'm at least getting in a bit of walking.  I will be happy when this week is over.  I am working one-on-one with a REALLY difficult child.... by 3pm I am mentally EXHAUSTED.  I don't know how his regular aide does it...

I am hoping I will have time to hop on tomorrow night, but in case I don't, I will definitely be back by the weekend.    I miss you all!.............P


----------



## tigger813

www.weightlosschallenge.com     Course 3   username: wlc  password: carbs

I won the weightloss part for last week so I got a packet of french vanilla protein powder. I'll use it in my strawberry smoothie tomorrow.

QOTD: What is your favorite cookbook/ cooking magazine? 

I am going to say after skimming through 4 of them at dancing today that I really like Cooking Light. I found several recipes that I can use for everyday meals and for the upcoming holidays. There is a chocolate one that I really want to try. Our meals have become boring so this will be how I jazz them up a bit and make them healthy.

Watching Survivior now. I think I'll do some crunches and see if that helps my bloating. I will have time in the morning to workout and maybe walk to the wellness center for breakfast. I'm wondering if that's part of the problem that I haven't worked out in the last several days.

Ate a burger tonight on a potato roll with onions, pickles and ketchup. Planning on chicken tomorrow night for supper just need to decide how to cook it.

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

corinnak said:


> The half was the Monster Dash in Minneapolis.  It was an adventure.  Cold morning, nice race, LONG wait for a bus back to the start where I was parked.  Seriously, if I am going to wait 90 minutes for a ride (in the cold, no less), it had better be a Disney roller coaster, not 10 miles on a yellow bus!!!



Glad to hear the race was good minus the wait time.  I agree way to long for just a yellow bus ride.



mikamah said:


> :I worked the school store this morning, which was fun.  They sell fancy pencils, erasers, jibbitz, etc, and the kid love it.  Most stuff is under a dollar, and I took in over 45$, so it's a nice little money maker for school.  Another parent usually does it, but I fill in when he's not available.  Wed is my only set late morning so it's nice to be able to go in.  In kindergarten and first grade I'd go in the class every wed for an hour, and I miss that.  They don't use regular volunteers in the classes for the older grades.



These are the things I hate missing.  I wish I could volunteer each wk in ryans class but I work an 8-5 schedule...sometimes earlier or later too.  I try to take off for everything special they do at school but I know in years to come I will still have this on my regrets list.  Glad you were able to be there for michael and that you still are able to volunteer your time even as he gets older.  



keenercam said:


> I'm still here and chugging along even though I don't feel like I am getting anywhere. Go figure - I was so "bad" Saturday and Sunday and then a tiny bit Monday night.  Yesterday the scale was down about .6.  Yesterday, my behavior was "golden", perfectly on track, and this morning the scale was up about 1.5.  What???!?!?!?!?  See, I guess we really do always get what we deserve on the scale, even if not right away.  LOL!



I dont get it either.  I ate like a complete pig over the weekend and I loose 1.4lbs then I really watch and count points Mon-Today and I only loose another .6lb.  Now I know its a loss and I am still happy about it but I dont really get how it works.  Hang in there cam it will get better.



brinalyn530 said:


> Luckily I got a surprise in the mail on Monday  a refund check from the escrow account along with a lower mortgage payment (for the next year at least)! That check and the random and shocking receipt of a child support check last week should take care of most of the Christmas shopping. I feel very blessed, grateful, and relieved.



That is so awesome bree!!!!!  Santa came early for you.

Glad to hear you completed the race and I would say it is even more awesome since you did it sick and the time isnt too shabby.  I cracked up picturing you in the costume and every else in normal clothes.  That is always something I worry about when I decided what to wear any where really.  I have this phobia like what if I am wearing this but everyone else is wearing that.  I give you props for putting yourself out there  and I bet you rocked that costume!!!!  As far as seeing yourself in pictures, I totally feel the same way.  I am feeling so much thinner and believe me I do think I look better but when I saw my pics from the last race I was like ill I still look so big.  I figure at least we are taking the right steps in the right direction.

I was doing well today until dinner when I got home and my parents had come down to bring ryan his TS3 movie.  They also brought mc'ds.  I ended up eating 2 cheeseburgers and a small fry.  Only because I would have felt bad wasting it.  I just cant get over these feelings yet.  Hopefully it didnt kill my momentum this week.  I was hoping to see 182 by friday.  I have been see sawing between 185 and 184 for a month or so now.  Today I was down to 183 even.  Mentally it will really help me if I see 182.  I am going to down a big bottle of water and hope if flushes it all out.  If I can get some cleaning done quickly and still feel energized I might jump on the TM.

I have another busy day tomorrow.  This week is flying by.

Enjoy your night!!!!!


----------



## my3princes

Good Evening All

I picked up a few groceries at lunch today as I wanted to get home right after work to spend time with the boys.  I got a ton of hugs and they all had plenty to talk about.  I guess they don't like me working so much.  Oh well, it will be nice to pay off some bills.

I managed to get the mural put up tonight.  I looks awesome.  I didn't get it exactly centered on the wall so I need to put a palm tree in the corner to offset my mistake, but it looks so good.  I LOVE my room.  Very tranquil.  I hope to get some pictures soon, but taking them at night doesn't do the room justice.


QOTD:  I don't cook from recipes or cook books very often.  I'd rather fly by the seat of my pants   I love to watch Cake Boss and Ace of Cakes though


----------



## corinnak

Hi again!  I'm catching up - just a couple more quotes, a couple QOTD's and maybe a little update or something..



Octoberbride03 said:


> So this brings me to a question:  Just how warm are the long sleeved exercise shirts?  We have some at target and of course I'd wear something over top.  Just terribly confused because all my prior 10ks have taken place in May and started in the early afternoon.  They weren't races though. They were all for CF.



I think it varies a lot by shirt and by conditions.  Wind and sun play a factor.  I'm not personally a huge fan of the LS tech shirts, though I have a couple.  I prefer to be able to adjust on the fly - some people like arm-warmers.  Some people even make low-tech arm warmers out of tube socks.    You can cut off the toes or you can make a thumb hole.  I think I mentioned before that I usually do a cooler shirt under a windbreaker jacket. A hat is a factor, too - you need less clothing if you have a hat on.




mikamah said:


> Lindsay- I was thinking the same thing about running gear.  I think I at least need a long sleeve wicking shirt, but then I get hot.  But I think when it's 20s and 30s, we'll need something warmer.  It's funny, I started running in february, and it was cold, but somehow, it's much harder now, coming from warm weather and into the cold.




It is definitely harder now - you were acclimated to the cold when you started, but now, you're having to get acclimated and you're running outside, too - it takes a week or two to get used to the cooler or warmer temps I think - unfortunately, this time of year, it's not always the most consistent!

11/1 Monday QOTD: What is your favorite holiday? What is your favorite food during that holiday? Any plans to change menu or recipes for that holiday in the future to make it healthier?

My favorite holiday is probably Holy Week/Easter at this point.  It's such a lovely time of year, the days getting longer.  Very few presents to buy.  I can run outside.  Flowers, chicks, bunnies, fertility, new life, rebirth, powerful stuff.    Oh, and usually no travel, no extended family gift obligations for me, too!  Second favorite is Halloween - I LOVE to make the costumes!

11/2 Tuesday QOTD:What's your favorite tv show? 

Toss up between The Office and Modern Family.  I think they are both great grandchildren of This Is Spinal Tap.

11/3 Wednesday QOTD:If Disney were going to close its doors, what would be the last attraction you would want to visit/ride and what would be your last meal at Disney?

Heaven forbid.  But if I am choosing my last Disney ride and last Disney meal
, make mine  Haunted Mansion, Nightmare Before Christmas version (I have never seen it and I NEED to)....and Boma.

So today I took a bit of a rest day.  Yesterday, I got my hair cut and colored.  It is that time of year when I feel a need to shake things up.  Plus also, this is my last night in my "mid-30's"  I know - of all the silly things to even pay any attention to.  So I might have been feeling a little mid-life-crisis-y at the salon the other day.  I am afraid I've ended up with purple hair.  Yes, I'm a 30-something suburban mom with purple hair.  It is a good color on me, but I'm not sure I've got the force of personality to carry it off.  At least anyone who thinks it's silly isn't coming out and saying so, so far:

It looks so different in different lights:


----------



## LuvBaloo

I've got the results post ready, and it'll be my next post.  Before I do that, I want to let everybody know that this is my last BL challenge as weightkeeper.  I'll finish off this Fall BL10 challenge, and then I'll be done.  I have really enjoyed doing it, but its time to hand it over to somebody else for the next challenge.  When the time comes, I'm happy to share the excel spreadsheet I use with whoever takes over.

Now onto a few comments:
Corinna:  your hair looks great!

And to actually answer a couple QOTD:

*Last ride at DL or WDW *would be the train around the park.  It was the first thing DH & I did on my first trip to DL (long before we were married) and has been the first ride of every trip.  Our DD's know it is or tradition.  Its not the most efficient, but its fun.  So definitely the last thing ever would be the train.  No idea on the food.  I probably wouldn't want to waste time eating if DL was closing 

*Favourite TV show* - right now its GLEE, but I haven't been watching this season as we didn't have PVR until last week, and the time it was on just didn't work for me.  Now that we're settling into our new house, I'll have to take time and find it online to watch 

*Favourite Halloween costumes* in 2006 we were in WDW for Halloween, and did the Halloween party.  I made costumes for the 4 of us to be "Canadian royalty".




The great thing, is 2 years later the girls were able to wear their dresses again for the Pirate and Princess party.  The dresses just went from ankle length to knee length 

Now to share the results.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats 50sjayne & Rose&Mike!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------49!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 10
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 3
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 5
Excused------------------------- 4
weigh ins----------------------- 27
gains---------------------------- 5
maintains------------------------ 4
losses-------------------------- 18
new or returning members -------- 0


*Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 8!*
This weeks group loss = 12.0 pounds!  
Average percentage of weight lost 0.44 % 
Total group weight loss so far 278 pounds!  
How long until we reach 300!!   
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
(27+2+4)/ 67 = 49 %  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a *TOP 11 LIST * which is everybody over 0.50%!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 8 Superstars!!* 
#11- 0.60% - Cupcaker  
#10- 0.67% - TIE!  lisah0711 and my3princes 
#9- 0.86% - disneymom2one
#8- 0.88% - corinnak 
#7- 0.93% - KristiMc  
#6- 1.00% - dvccruiser76 
#5- 1.10% - Dreamer24 
#4- 1.34% - tiki23 
#3- 1.45% - Connie96 
#2- 1.46% - tggrrstarr
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 8 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 2.56% - tigger813  

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * tigger813 *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 8 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 53% complete. 
boltfan	20.0
carmiedog	6.2
corinnak	46.2
crabbygal902	0.0
Cupcaker	68.8
disneymom2one	97.5
Dreamer24	24.2
dvccruiser76	72.7
flipflopmom	33.3
goldcupmom	28.1
jbm02	50.0
JOANNEL	-5.0
keenercam	28.0
liesel	30.7
lisah0711	45.0
lovedvc	-7.0
MacG	17.5
MickeyMagic	46.4
mikamah	22.7
mommyof2Pirates	18.0
momof2gr8kids	22.0
my3princes	18.4
NC_Tink	21.9
SettingSail	60.0
tggrrstarr	44.1
tigger813	63.6
tiki23	21.7
Worfiedoodles	52.0

 Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but in rising every time we fall.  - Confucius


----------



## 50sjayne

LuvBaloo said:


> Sorry to report in that the results aren't ready yet.
> They'll be put up sometime tomorrow.
> 
> I'm thrilled to stay we have jumped into living in our new house and are slowly getting things unpacked.  We definitely are the slowest movers around!  Its been tough to fit renovations and stuff in around work and kids.
> 
> Once again, sorry for the late results coming tomorrow.
> If you forgot to send in your weight, you can still do it!


Aye-- we know you're busy--you are....Supermom y'know. 



my3princes said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> I picked up a few groceries at lunch today as I wanted to get home right after work to spend time with the boys.  I got a ton of hugs and they all had plenty to talk about.  I guess they don't like me working so much.  Oh well, it will be nice to pay off some bills.
> 
> I managed to get the mural put up tonight.  I looks awesome.  I didn't get it exactly centered on the wall so I need to put a palm tree in the corner to offset my mistake, but it looks so good.  I LOVE my room.  Very tranquil.  I hope to get some pictures soon, but taking them at night doesn't do the room justice.
> 
> 
> QOTD:  I don't cook from recipes or cook books very often.  I'd rather fly by the seat of my pants   I love to watch Cake Boss and Ace of Cakes though



You know-- everyone says how much energy they gain when they lose weight. I never believed it but eventually conceded it was true..When you all on this board reach your goal weight, I am sure the world will shortly become a better place for us all.....

P.S. I Love your room. 



corinnak said:


> Hi again!  I'm catching up - just a couple more quotes, a couple QOTD's and maybe a little update or something..
> 
> 
> 
> I think it varies a lot by shirt and by conditions.  Wind and sun play a factor.  I'm not personally a huge fan of the LS tech shirts, though I have a couple.  I prefer to be able to adjust on the fly - some people like arm-warmers.  Some people even make low-tech arm warmers out of tube socks.    You can cut off the toes or you can make a thumb hole.  I think I mentioned before that I usually do a cooler shirt under a windbreaker jacket. A hat is a factor, too - you need less clothing if you have a hat on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is definitely harder now - you were acclimated to the cold when you started, but now, you're having to get acclimated and you're running outside, too - it takes a week or two to get used to the cooler or warmer temps I think - unfortunately, this time of year, it's not always the most consistent!
> 
> 11/1 Monday QOTD: What is your favorite holiday? What is your favorite food during that holiday? Any plans to change menu or recipes for that holiday in the future to make it healthier?
> 
> My favorite holiday is probably Holy Week/Easter at this point.  It's such a lovely time of year, the days getting longer.  Very few presents to buy.  I can run outside.  Flowers, chicks, bunnies, fertility, new life, rebirth, powerful stuff.    Oh, and usually no travel, no extended family gift obligations for me, too!  Second favorite is Halloween - I LOVE to make the costumes!
> 
> 11/2 Tuesday QOTD:What's your favorite tv show?
> 
> Toss up between The Office and Modern Family.  I think they are both great grandchildren of This Is Spinal Tap.
> 
> 11/3 Wednesday QOTD:If Disney were going to close its doors, what would be the last attraction you would want to visit/ride and what would be your last meal at Disney?
> 
> Heaven forbid.  But if I am choosing my last Disney ride and last Disney meal
> , make mine  Haunted Mansion, Nightmare Before Christmas version (I have never seen it and I NEED to)....and Boma.
> 
> So today I took a bit of a rest day.  Yesterday, I got my hair cut and colored.  It is that time of year when I feel a need to shake things up.  Plus also, this is my last night in my "mid-30's"  I know - of all the silly things to even pay any attention to.  So I might have been feeling a little mid-life-crisis-y at the salon the other day.  I am afraid I've ended up with purple hair.  Yes, I'm a 30-something suburban mom with purple hair.  It is a good color on me, but I'm not sure I've got the force of personality to carry it off.  At least anyone who thinks it's silly isn't coming out and saying so, so far:
> 
> It looks so different in different lights:



Hair looks great. That purple comes when you already have red in your hair. It happened to me-- I liked mine too though.



LuvBaloo said:


> I've got the results post ready, and it'll be my next post.  Before I do that, I want to let everybody know that this is my last BL challenge as weightkeeper.  I'll finish off this Fall BL10 challenge, and then I'll be done.  I have really enjoyed doing it, but its time to hand it over to somebody else for the next challenge.  When the time comes, I'm happy to share the excel spreadsheet I use with whoever takes over.
> 
> Now onto a few comments:
> Corinna:  your hair looks great!
> 
> And to actually answer a couple QOTD:
> 
> *Last ride at DL or WDW *would be the train around the park.  It was the first thing DH & I did on my first trip to DL (long before we were married) and has been the first ride of every trip.  Our DD's know it is or tradition.  Its not the most efficient, but its fun.  So definitely the last thing ever would be the train.  No idea on the food.  I probably wouldn't want to waste time eating if DL was closing
> 
> *Favourite TV show* - right now its GLEE, but I haven't been watching this season as we didn't have PVR until last week, and the time it was on just didn't work for me.  Now that we're settling into our new house, I'll have to take time and find it online to watch
> 
> *Favourite Halloween costumes* in 2006 we were in WDW for Halloween, and did the Halloween party.  I made costumes for the 4 of us to be "Canadian royalty".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing, is 2 years later the girls were able to wear their dresses again for the Pirate and Princess party.  The dresses just went from ankle length to knee length
> 
> Now to share the results.



Thanks for posting that pic again! I love that. 

I just had to get on quick to say Kitzhaber won yay! Portland gave us that--good Portland. My stepdad worked with him a lot in the emergency room when we lived in Roseburg as an emt. He's a great guy.


----------



## flipflopmom

Hey everyone!  I don't even have time to read right now!  I did want to say hello.  I had my first Pampered Chef show last night.  As far as my "performance" I was fairly pleased.  Sales, however, were not at all what I was hoping for.  She had 2 people take the book home to "decide", got 2 bookings for December, and one person possibly interested in the business, so that part was okay.  I am getting nervous that I won't meet my quota to get my kit rebate, and a lot of other "perks/rewards" that will come with my magic number.  Oh well.

I have decided to move to the maintainers team.  I am not where I want to be.  But for now, if I can just not add on any weight, I'll be pleased.  I am not getting the exercise in, eating is kinda haphazard.  I still have 10ish pounds I want to loose, but I know it will take mental dedication to get it off.  I have made the mental switch to "I'm happy enough where I am, I want to keep it there" so that's what I am going to do.  

I have another show on Saturday, at my house but Mom is the host, and one next Friday.  Going to figure out what I can do to boost those sales, I have to have a LOT to get there.  I know the economy isn't great, so maybe my expectations/hopes were too high.

I miss you all terribly!  I hope to pop back on before Monday, but I don't know if that's going to be possible.  I have a lot to do!

Love you all.  Don't forget me!  
Taryn


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning 

It seems life is getting in everyone's way.

Congrats to all the losers this week especially tigger813.

Luvbaloo  I am glad to hear that you are in your new house.  I can only imagine how crazy it is.  Thank you for all that you have done these last few challenges.  

I am off for the next couple of days.  
Today I have a dr's appointment to check my bp.   It was too high a couple of weeks ago but it was also a bad day so she gave me three weeks to bring it down.  It has been lower here at the house so I think it will be okay. 


Tonight we have to go to see ds2 to bring him  a suit that he needs for a ceremony in a couple of weeks.  We found an old one of dh that was in the back of a closet.  It wasn't a trendy suit back then and it fit him well.  It is coming from the cleaner's today so we need to bring it down to him.  

Saturday we are going to see Micheal Finestein in concert.  The boys gave it to me for mother's day.  On Sunday we are going out with friends for lunch.

I wish I had more time for myself but I have to make the  best of the time I have.  Have a couple of quilts to work on this weekend.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## tigger813

Woohoo!!!! 

Stomach is feeling better and I am close to where I was last Friday. This stomach thing is driving me crazy but I think it's gone again. Got up and did 3 mile WATP Pilates walk. After DD2 gets on the bus I'll drive down to the wellness center for breakfast. Would walk but rain is on the way. I will then come home and try the Tae Bo video I've been wanting to try for 2 weeks now. I need to head off to work at 11 until 2. I need to get a new calculator for my booth on Saturday. After work I need to run to the transfer station to get rid of all of our glass and plastic stuff. DD1 then has a dentist appointment at 3:30 so I need to pick up DD2 early at school. After that we need to run and get her some new ballet shoes, a t-shirt for DD2 to wear for her b'day party on Sunday and then pick up a few necessities at the grocery store.

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> I'm still here and chugging along even though I don't feel like I am getting anywhere. Go figure - I was so "bad" Saturday and Sunday and then a tiny bit Monday night.  Yesterday the scale was down about .6.  Yesterday, my behavior was "golden", perfectly on track, and this morning the scale was up about 1.5.  What???!?!?!?!?  See, I guess we really do always get what we deserve on the scale, even if not right away.  LOL!
> 
> I'm really disappointed. I just can't bring myself back to where I loved working out.  I have to get back there. I think, mentally, I convinced myself that I didn't "need" that for all the months when I couldn't do it, and now I have to unpersuade myself so that I can find my love and passion for it again.   Does that make any sense?


It makes total sense. And the scale weight loss thing makes no sense to me ever. I do know that sometimes I just need more calories to see a loss and maybe that's what was going on with you, too.

Tracey--can't wait to hear about the segway tour!



lisah0711 said:


> I'm glad that you've been to WDW before at Christmas -- sounds like you are veterans and know what to expect.   We thought we knew what to expect but when you consider that all the other times we'd been it had been January . . . well, you get the picture!    I'll never get DH to go again then.
> 
> I've had my share of ups and downs lately.  After not exercising for almost ten days (except for housework ) because of my PF flareup, I went for a "run" yesterday.  It was really a walk and I did 3.2 miles in 44:49 which is good enough for the Princess pace!    Considering last week I was crying and wondering if I was strong enough I felt really good about this.  So now I feel I am ready to start my "official" training and rock n' roll the Princess.
> 
> Hang in there everyone and have a great day!


I always feel bad when we meet people on their first trip to WDW during that Christmas week. We met this one family from Canada who were only there for 4 days and they didn't have park hoppers and didn't know how to use fastpass. They were so overwhelmed by the crowds. 

Congratulations on the run!



50sjayne said:


> QOTD:
> I would say 2½ men. Charlie Sheen never ceases to amuse me. I was watching The little girl down the road the other day (Jodie Foster) and again was found it unsettling at how handsome a man was Martin Sheen….I only started watching the show(2 1/2 men) because I knew Malkovich was good friends with Charlie (was crushing on John at the time) and it quickly became our favorite. I made the observation lately that all it is is a very twisted version of the Andy Griffith show if you really think about it.


It is kind of like a very twisted AG show.

Bree--I am so sorry your race was so hard! But you did it and I am very proud of you! 

Hi P!



tigger813 said:


> www.weightlosschallenge.com     Course 3   username: wlc  password: carbs
> 
> I won the weightloss part for last week so I got a packet of french vanilla protein powder. I'll use it in my strawberry smoothie tomorrow.
> 
> TTFN


Congratulations!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have this phobia like what if I am wearing this but everyone else is wearing that.  I give you props for putting yourself out there  and I bet you rocked that costume!!!!  As far as seeing yourself in pictures, I totally feel the same way.  I am feeling so much thinner and believe me I do think I look better but when I saw my pics from the last race I was like ill I still look so big.  I figure at least we are taking the right steps in the right direction.
> 
> Only because I would have felt bad wasting it.  I just cant get over these feelings yet.  Enjoy your night!!!!!


I always feel like I have the wrong thing on at the wrong time. And hang in there. I am finally at the point where most of the time when I see pictures I am pleasantly surprised that I look thin! As for the food, it is a hard one to get over, and most of the time you can box stuff up for later, but Mcds reheated doesn't sound too good. Maybe suggest to your parents very small portions for you so you can feel like part of the group when they are having their treat and you can supplement with some fruit of a salad. Less is definitely more when it comes to fast food.

Corinna--love the hair! And does this mean your 40th bday is coming up or your 35, or are you celebrating 29 again like I do each year?

Shannon--I hope you will still be around as a participant.

Hi Taryn! Welcome to the maintainers team!

Dona--hope the bp is good!

Congrats to all the Losers and Maintainers!!!

I got a ton done yesterday. I started reading some of the flylady stuff and it really helped with my motivation. I went to the gym last night and did 36 min on the elliptical and a 45 minute strength class. I think I am going to run after work, but we'll see. We decided to not run a half this month I am tired and just need a mental break. I have not taken a weekend off from running since late April. I still might run this weekend but need to be able to say that I CAN skip it if I want to. Does that make sense? Eating has not been great this week--with no plan we have been getting takeout a lot and last night we went to trivia night at bdubs so not good eating. Hopefully I am still in the maintain range. 

Mike had big drama at work yesterday. So frustrating, but good in a way. This might be the push we need to move. We have been talking about it for years, and have been going back and forth all summer about what to do. I would just like a drama free week. We have not had one of those since sometime in September I think. 

Ok off to get ready for work. Have a good day!


----------



## jennz

LuvBaloo - you're costumes are fabulous!!  You are so talented!

Rose, where would move?


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I know this sounds ridiculous, but I am proud of myself for being able to wake up when the alarm went off 2 days in a row! I know some days I will need the extra sleep, but I think it's good for me to keep to a similar schedule as much as possible. I, at the very least, have studying to do.  Oh, and more vocabulary to master. 

Yesterday, I went to the grocery store and there weren't any chicken breasts.  I bought the pre-cut tenderloins, but they weren't very helpful for what we had planned for dinner. Oh well. We had stir fry instead. Score for me. Much healthier. 

Hope everyone has a great, OP Thursday!

CC

Hi *50sjayne*! Sounds like you are doing well! 

*Bree*: So happy for your recent good mail items! 

 on finishing your 10K!

Hope you are feeling better! 

Thanks!  No worries on overworking my foot. Wearing the boot caused me to develop a pretty gross rash  and it hurts, so I can't start exercising yet. 

*pjlla*:  for your busy week and working 1:1.

 for your Halloween candy solution! 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite cookbook/ cooking magazine?



It's a tie between Cooking Light and WWonline. I get more breakfasts from WW and dinners from Cooking Light.


More replies in the next post...


----------



## cclovesdis

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I dont get it either.  I ate like a complete pig over the weekend and I loose 1.4lbs then I really watch and count points Mon-Today and I only loose another .6lb.  Now I know its a loss and I am still happy about it but I dont really get how it works.  Hang in there cam it will get better.



I don't understand it either. 

 for weigh-in this week!

*Deb*: Hope to see pics soon. I'm sure it looks great! 

*Corinna*: I definitely think your next hair color/style is you! 

Thanks *Shannon*! I couldn't appreciate more the work you do for us no matter how busy you are. 

Love your costumes! 



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 8 Superstars!!*
> #11- 0.60% - Cupcaker
> #10- 0.67% - TIE!  lisah0711 and my3princes
> #9- 0.86% - disneymom2one
> #8- 0.88% - corinnak
> #7- 0.93% - KristiMc
> #6- 1.00% - dvccruiser76
> #5- 1.10% - Dreamer24
> #4- 1.34% - tiki23
> #3- 1.45% - Connie96
> #2- 1.46% - tggrrstarr
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 8 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.56% - tigger813



Congrats to all of this week's superstars and especially Tracey!

Hi *Taryn*: I was going to ask where you were this morning. 

I think moving to the maintainers' team is a great choice!  I have heard that some members of WW end up raising their goal and switching to maitaining and then end up losing more weight. You never know...

 and  for PC. I have something I'm interested in for my sister's Christmas gift, so I'll PM you.

*Dona*: Hope you have a great rest of the week and weekend! 

 for your dr's appt today.



tigger813 said:


> Stomach is feeling better and I am close to where I was last Friday.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning fellow losers!!

Congratulations Tracey and all our top losers!!!!!

*Shannon*-Thank you so much for all your hard work as weightkeeper for so many of these challenges.  We do appreciate it so much.  We will be sad to see you go as weightkeeper, but hope to keep seeing you around here.  With all that you've had going on this fall, you have been amazing to keep on track with the weighins and get the results posted every single week.  Thank you so much.

*Rose*- It must feel so good to get so much done.  I should check out flylady too.  I hope the week ahead is drama free.  It sounds like you've come a long way with taking time off from the running.  I remember it was hard for you to take any days off.  Is it getting easier as time goes on, or do you really have to force yourself to take a day off?  

*Corinna*- I love your new hair color!!  And that's a beautiful cut.  It looks fabulous on you. 

*Dona*- good luck at the doctors today.  

*Bree*Congrats on your 10K Wonder Woman!!!!!!  You did it, and should be proud.  Sorry you were feeling lousy and it was so hard for you, but sounds like it can only get easier next time.  I think the race pictures can be totally skewed.  In my second race, there were 2 pics of me on the website, and the first one I saw, I hated and thought am I really that big and out of shape?, but the second one I thought I looked pretty good, and how I feel I look.  I'll try to post them later.  Just don't take their pictures as being how you really look.   And congrats on the checks and housecleaner.  That will help decrease some stress this year for sure.  

*Lindsay*- on mcd's.  Why do we do that to ourselves? And why does mcd's taste so good?  I am trying more to throw away leftovers, rather than eating them, but it's a hard habit to break.  Hope that water will flush it all away, and you'll be happy on the scale.  

*50sJayne*- glad you had a fun halloween and the weather was perfect.  I thought of you at a halloween party we went to and their house/yard is completely covered with decorations, and the food was all body parts, etc, very fun.  

*Taryn*- we will never forget you.  I hope the pampered chef picks up for you and you are able to make your quota.  It is a tough time with the economy.  Hang in there.  

*Pamela*-nice job on the halloween candy.  You always have a good plan.  We got rid of ours on the 1st, except for 10 pieces michael kept for himself.  And I would be a really bad mom if I at any of those.  

*Lisa*- Hope you have a fun visit with your company this weekend.  And weigh to go on the walk being within the princess pace.  How did your foot feel after the walk?  

*CC*- Glad yesterday was better, and hope today is even better than that. 

*Tracey*- Michael and I are doing the Earn your Turkey 5k in Wakefield Ma if you're interested.  It's a family oriented race, and quite a few kids had signed up already when we registered.  It will be his first race, so he's very excited.  I didn't realize there are so many races on thanksgiving day.  I'd love it if this one becomes a tradition for us. 

I'm off to work early, so I couldn't get my run in today.  I think I'll see if michael wants to play tennis after work tonight for a change.  We usually have cub scouts on thurs, but not tonight, so we should do something active.  

Have a happy day!!  Drink that water, move those legs, lets all see some pounds gone tomorrow!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congratulations to all our superstars, and especially to our biggest loser, tigger813!  

Think you can be the BL two weeks in a row with your coaching boost?    Thank you for coaching this week!    And a big BL welcome to our coaches this week: Rose&Mike, mikamah, donac, lisah0711, 50sjayne, jbm02, and keenercam!  Thank you all for filling in next week!  

*CC,* I'm glad yesterday was better than the day before and hope that the trend continues!  

*Susan,* that is amazing that you had so many trick or treaters!  I bet they all enjoyed your decorations!  

*Bree,* great job on the race!    Sorry you are feeling sick.  

*pjlla,* sorry for your crazy busy week!   

QOTD: What is your favorite cookbook/ cooking magazine?

Another fan of Cooking Light magazine here -- I really like their superfast supper feature.   

*Lindsay,* I bet you'll be seeing those numbers you want very soon! 

*Deb,* it's an adjustment for everyone while you get used to your new schedule but those boys will get used to it in no time!  

*corinnak,* your hair looks cute!  With your pretty smile and your big, blue eyes you always look great!    Even when you just finished a big race!  

*Shannon,* thank you so much for all the you have done for us as weightkeeper!    It's been an honor working with you!  

*Taryn,* congratulations on being the newest member of the maintainer team!  I think your idea to give yourself a break and hold the line is a great one!   

*dona,* enjoy your concert and get some R&R!  

*Rose,* here's to a drama free week for you soon!  

 Hi jennz! 

We're going to be having some changes in our BL challenge in the spring so I have posted the planning poll and thread.  

*Please be assured that we all are committed to working to make this a smooth transition for everyone and continue to be active members of the BL challenge. I hope that all of you will continue to help, lead and coach in whatever form the BL challenge takes because it it is the strength of our group that makes this a successful endeavour for so many!*

All the hallmarks of our recent challenges: the weigh in, going with what the majority of participants want, weekly coaches, a forgiving and welcoming atmosphere, even weeks into the challenge, will remain.

So, tell us your thoughts. What do you like best about the BL challenges? What do you not like? Are you interested in taking on a leadership role? Coaching? We want to know.  

And remember this challenge continues through December 17th.  Then we will have a BL alumni thread, that is more informal, for a couple of weeks before the spring challenge starts.  Still lots of time to make some serious progress on thos goals!


----------



## tggrrstarr

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Just listened to last week's facebook to facebook podcast. Someone had a great question so I thought I'd borrow it.
> If Disney were going to close its doors, what would be the last attraction you would want to visit/ride and what would be your last meal at Disney?


Last ride would be Splash Mountain, as the last fireworks were going off.  Did this last year and it was so much fun!  Last meal is a difficult decision.  Probably would be Narcoosee's. 



corinnak said:


> Oh good heavens, it happened again. So much for checking in every day and keeping up with the archive.   :


ITA!  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite cookbook/ cooking magazine?


The Internet.



corinnak said:


> 11/1 Monday QOTD: What is your favorite holiday? What is your favorite food during that holiday? Any plans to change menu or recipes for that holiday in the future to make it healthier?
> 
> 11/2 Tuesday QOTD:What's your favorite tv show?


.
Favorite Holiday is Halloween.  Very closely followed by Christmas.  I love the colors and decor of Halloween a little bit more, but the traditions and family gatherings of Christmas are something I love.

We watch way too much tv!  Chuck is my favorite.  Honorable mentions are Grey's, Supernatural, The Vampire Diaries (my guilty pleasure!) and Glee.  Oh yeah, Modern Family, Big Bang and How I met Your Mother too!  These are just the faves, lol.

Gotta get to work now, but TOM is wreaking havoc this week, so who knows what my results may be....


----------



## tigger813

Having a great day so far now that my stomach is almost back to normal. I should have a loss though it will be small this week due to my tummy issues. I'm up less than a pound and just finished my workouts for the morning. I did 45 early this morning and then just tried my Tae Bo workout (ok, but it will do for once or twice a week) and then I did Bob's 20 minute strength workout. SO 110 minutes for the day so far. I need to get ready to run a quick errand to Staples before going to work for a few hours. Going to make a protein shake with Greek yogurt, vanilla protein powder, frozen strawberries and fat free milk. That should hold me over for the afternoon. Going to do something with chicken breasts tonight for supper. May do chicken parm on the potato rolls or if I have time find a new recipe to try.

SO excited to be on top again! Hoping if I can stay on track for the weekend that I will be back there next week. Going to try and only do bad on Sunday when I have DD2s b'day party. Going to order pizza though I may order the diet pizza again. It's on pita bread.

It's pouring here so there will probably be lots of people coming in to tan this afternoon. DH was hoping I could mow the lawn but it started raining around 7:30. Not sure if I'll get to it tomorrow or it will have to wait until the weekend. I was hoping to run to the dump today to get rid of our plastics and glass but not in pouring rain.

Time to print out my weight loss challenge reading on carbs for next week. Should be a good one. I hope you all are enjoying them!

TTFN


----------



## dvccruiser76

*mikamah* - I know exactly what you mean about the cemetery. We walk by there all the time and last week the colors were beautiful 

I haven't forgotten about you, we should try to get in a walk together before it gets too cold. 



JOANNEL said:


> I do have some sad news. The link that I shared about my sons friend in Barcelona, she did not make it. It is so sad and hard to believe. Her parents are due home today. So ladies, hug your children.....



Aww so sorry to hear that. I was thinking about her just the other day. That poor family 



cclovesdis said:


> Very interested in WW's new program as well! I think I'll be ordering the new books, especially if there are so many changes as I heard is likely.



I can't wait to hear about it either. I do the old system on my own, but would love to hear about the new plan. 



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone, sorry Ive been a little MIA.  We got a new puppy.  Her name is Carly.  Shes a lemon beagle.  Heres the new puppy, Carly.



OMG, she is sooooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## 50sjayne

Yeah puppy is cute. Good dogs. Just got back from Target--Halloween is 75% off, got some cool stuff including a floating ghost that I saw and wanted at Spirit Halloween but it was $50. Broke down and bought a pack of new underwear. Badly needed lol. Today I need to go through my underwear drawers and get rid of stuff that's too big. Ironically I had just given my daughter most of my lingerie a few years ago 'cause I never thought I'd fit in 'em again....


----------



## tggrrstarr

I just bought the kinect for the xbox 360!  I love it, just 10 minutes of activity with this is so much more of a work out than with the wii.  No controller to hold, and there are some great exercise games coming out for it, like zumba and ea active 2.  

We got it in and on display at my job, so I have been playing it at work!  (that's what made me buy it).  It is fun, I am so excited.
I must have burned at least a hundred calories so far, just at work.  Now I won't feel quite so guilty about not taking my walk tonight.


----------



## tigger813

Just ran to the library to pick up With Love and Laughter, John Ritter written by his wife Amy Yasbeck. The Preface made me cry! I had trouble putting it down. I guess I'll be doing a lot of reading over the next several days! I was 9th on the waiting list for the book! I saw Amy on Today one morning after the book came out and it sounded wonderful! I was right!

Enjoyed a chicken sandwich for supper with some chipotle mayo on a potato roll. Probably do some more crunches and reverse crunches tonight. I stayed OP all day though I did have 2 small candy bars.

Tomorrow night we will have turkey enchiladas and on Saturday we will have pancakes and bacon for supper when I get home from my book fair. Sunday will be pizza at one during the birthday party.

Still raining. Not sure what tomorrow will bring. I plan on getting up early again to work out. I'll probably do the 4 mile walk with intervals as that will be a good last chance workout. Let's see if I make a new all time low!

Time for some more water!!!!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Today wasn't perfect, but I'll take it. I ate OP and planned accordingly for dinner. But, we were supposed to grill and it's been pouring, so we switched to tacos. They fit, but not as nicely. Although, I did indulge in more veggies that way. 

Have a great day tomorrow everyone and  for weigh-in!



Rose&Mike said:


> I got a ton done yesterday. I started reading some of the flylady stuff and it really helped with my motivation. I went to the gym last night and did 36 min on the elliptical and a 45 minute strength class.



 I really liked what I read from Flylady too. 



mikamah said:


> *CC*- Glad yesterday was better, and hope today is even better than that.



Thanks!  It was! 

Hope you had a great day! 



lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* I'm glad yesterday was better than the day before and hope that the trend continues!



Thanks!  I think it will!

I'll post on the thread you started after I reply here.



tggrrstarr said:


> Gotta get to work now, but TOM is wreaking havoc this week, so who knows what my results may be....



 Here's to TOM's quick departure. 



tigger813 said:


> Having a great day so far now that my stomach is almost back to normal.



 Loving the good news from you!



dvccruiser76 said:


> I can't wait to hear about it either. I do the old system on my own, but would love to hear about the new plan.



I think someone said the new program will be introduced between Thanksgiving and Christmas. I can't believe it, but they're soon. 

*50sjayne*:  for a good deal and something you wanted. (I'm more of a buy when it's on sale and then plan to use person. Yep, I'm cheap. )



tggrrstarr said:


> I just bought the kinect for the xbox 360!  I love it, just 10 minutes of activity with this is so much more of a work out than with the wii.  No controller to hold, and there are some great exercise games coming out for it, like zumba and ea active 2.
> 
> We got it in and on display at my job, so I have been playing it at work!  (that's what made me buy it).  It is fun, I am so excited.
> I must have burned at least a hundred calories so far, just at work.  Now I won't feel quite so guilty about not taking my walk tonight.



 Sounds great!



tigger813 said:


> I stayed OP all day


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz said:


> Rose, where would move?


Somewhere warm! Seriously, can you believe they are calling for snow flurries tomorrow? We have had the craziest weather. We've live here since 94 and I don't ever remember snow this early!



mikamah said:


> *Rose*- It must feel so good to get so much done.  I should check out flylady too.  I hope the week ahead is drama free.  It sounds like you've come a long way with taking time off from the running.  I remember it was hard for you to take any days off.  Is it getting easier as time goes on, or do you really have to force yourself to take a day off?


It's still hard. I always take off the day after a long run, but other days I struggle with. I have trouble telling the difference between lack of motivation and exhaustion. That and I am still a little afraid of backsliding. As for flylady--I can't see myself getting too wrapped up in it, but there are a lot good ideas on there. I am feeling much better about things. We still might get a housecleaner, but I need to feel like I have a better handle on things first, if that makes sense.



50sjayne said:


> Broke down and bought a pack of new underwear. Badly needed lol. Today I need to go through my underwear drawers and get rid of stuff that's too big. Ironically I had just given my daughter most of my lingerie a few years ago 'cause I never thought I'd fit in 'em again....


Speaking of underwear...meant to tell you this earlier. You probably did drop a cup size. When I got new bras in May I went from a 38D to a 36DD. Then in August I went down to a 36D, and probably could go down to a 34, but would probably be back in a DD. So by staying a D, but going down a number size, you got smaller or you would probably have been in a DD. Does this make sense? 

Cam--hope you are doing ok.

Long day. Mike tried to get into see his HR person today, but can't see her until tomorrow. DS texted me to say he did better on a test he took last week. So he's happy at least. I did 45 on the dreadmill and had some stomach issues--kind of frustrating. And who knows what the scale will be tomorrow. Last week I lowered my maintain weight by 2 pounds, because I'd been doing really well, but didn't have such a great week food wise. So we'll see. Looking forward to coaching tomorrow. Have a nice evening.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Jumping on 2 nights in a row.  

CC - sounds like you are very busy with your studying and enjoying it, which is fantastic

Taryn - congrats on stepping over to maintaining.   Good luck with your Pampered Chef sales.

Dona - hope the doctor's visit went well

Tracey - hope your stomach continues to do well.

Lisa - thanks for keeping everybody organized 

Hi to everybody!  I lost the multi-quote I had going, and I'm too tired to go back and re-do.  I'm off to check out the planning thread, and will hopefully be back on tomorrow.


----------



## 50sjayne

Rose&Mike said:


> Somewhere warm! Seriously, can you believe they are calling for snow flurries tomorrow? We have had the craziest weather. We've live here since 94 and I don't ever remember snow this early!
> 
> Speaking of underwear...meant to tell you this earlier. You probably did drop a cup size. When I got new bras in May I went from a 38D to a 36DD. Then in August I went down to a 36D, and probably could go down to a 34, but would probably be back in a DD. So by staying a D, but going down a number size, you got smaller or you would probably have been in a DD. Does this make sense?


It's cold here now. Yesterday was glorious I went on a bike ride. Today was foggy and cold even though it did get sunny later. Going to Target this am kind of wiped me out-- had to get there when the doors opened lol. I'm really trying to not get depressed. I'm really prone to depression if I don't watch it. I'm seeing signs lately. Then I feel like I shouldn't be helping myself--punishing myself in a way. My usual way of doing this is vanishing hair. This means plucking eyebrows, trimming bangs,(overtrimming bangs) and doing other various bad things to body hair. In sane ways of course--means waxing...
Since I stopped the pill, I was pleased to find out I didn't lose much actual breast tissue but found they are lighter and my back appreciates that. Yeah I've never been a 34 before but haven't been this weight since I was 16-17. I keep trying to get into a c--they are a lot easier to find--but have no luck. Some 36's fit if I have it on it's tightest clasp. What is with this robo padded bra that is so popular right now? Reminiscent of Viking Opera woman.


----------



## donac

Good morning.  

Dr's appointment did not go the way I wanted it to.  It was still not down in the office.  Yet at home I got 124/80 on mine.  It has been like this for the last two weeks yet it was 140/90.  I don't understand it.  I know it is usually high when the nurse takes it but when the dr takes it is usually okay.  She has told me to monitor this for the next few months and to come back at the end of Feb.

I was not happy and then it was rainy and we had to drive out to see ds2 so my eating was not that great yesterday.  we had a great visit with ds.  He was telling us about some of his classes.  One of his projects is about a cutting edge material used for roads.  His group found out about hemp/crete.  Concrete with hemp inbedded in it.  He is headed to a conference today out in Pittsburgh.  

My car is going in the shop today so I will be stuck at home.  I am happy about this because then I can do some things around here.  I want to reorganize my sewing room but I think that will wait until Christmas vacation.  I can't find the types of containers that I want to put my fabric in and I will probably be able to when the Jan reorganization things come out.  Those things usually show up as the Christmas stuff goes away.

Off to get somethings done.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thanks to Tracey for coaching last week!

Shannon--nice to see you again!



50sjayne said:


> It's cold here now. Yesterday was glorious I went on a bike ride. Today was foggy and cold even though it did get sunny later. Going to Target this am kind of wiped me out-- had to get there when the doors opened lol. I'm really trying to not get depressed. I'm really prone to depression if I don't watch it. I'm seeing signs lately.


I fight with SAD. It's really gray here in the winter, even though we don't get that much snow. I found that consistent exercise really helps. It's just hard to get out of the house sometimes in the winter because I want to hibernate!

Dona--sorry the appointment didn't go great. Enjoy your day at home.

Woke up early. I am going shopping for another pair of jeans today. We're meeting some good friends for dinner tonight so that's exciting. And I think I will get on the flylady site again and get some more motivation.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning to everyone! Congratulations to everyone who is still plugging away. I am the coach for the day.

As we approach the holiday season, I wanted to take a minute to reflect on where we are, right now, today. Not where we want to be, or where we think we should be, but where we are. There are lots of weight loss sayings--it's a process, it's a journey, you didn't get here overnight, so you won't get skinny overnight, etc. Having said all that, here is the QOTD:

QOTD--Think about where you were at the start of your journey and where you are now. List at least one positive thing that you have accomplished. This can be about anything--really think about how your life has changed. I know everyone has at least one thing, because I can think of at least one thing for everyone!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tggrrstarr said:


> I just bought the kinect for the xbox 360!  I love it, just 10 minutes of activity with this is so much more of a work out than with the wii.  No controller to hold, and there are some great exercise games coming out for it, like zumba and ea active 2.



I am so mad a few months ago we went through our house to find things we were not using to sell for some extra cash we needed for bills.  My dh had an Xbox 360 and had not used it for at least a year.  The kids only use the wii and that is sparingly too.  I have wii active but after awhile I got board with it.  Well we decided to sell the xbox and now after reading your post about kinect and seeing the commercials....exp biggest loser workout game.  I could really kick myself.  Plus the kinect is fairly inexpensive if you already have the xbox....I guess comparing it to buying the wii.  Anyway I am glad you like it and I cant wait to hear more about it.



cclovesdis said:


> Today wasn't perfect, but I'll take it. I ate OP and planned accordingly for dinner. But, we were supposed to grill and it's been pouring, so we switched to tacos. They fit, but not as nicely. Although, I did indulge in more veggies that way.



We had tacos too.  Good job staying OP.

I was pleasantly surprised with my bathroom scale today. I was in the 170's.  Not expecting my official weigh in scale to be there yet since its always a lb or so higher but I feel like I am moving in the right direction again.  I have a busy day today.  Ryans TS3 party is tonight.  If I dont get back on have a great day.


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning Everyone!

Hope everyone sees good news on the scale today! 

I am down 3.1 pounds since the last time I could weigh-in. I'll take that ten times over. I had been so dependent on exercise to lose, so this is a huge motivator for me! 

Have a great day everyone!



LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping on 2 nights in a row.
> 
> CC - sounds like you are very busy with your studying and enjoying it, which is fantastic



Always great to hear from you! 

Thanks!  I'd like to tackle basic geometry today and go to the library or Border's for some basic biology books. As much as I'd rather not have to buy another workbook, I learn more when I get to practice, so I'm calling it money well spent. 

*50sjayne*: Underclothing shopping is a chore for me too. *Rose*, I've been doing the same thing-going from C to D, but 38 to 36. I keep thinking about writing into fitness magazine about this because I noticed this happens with the women that they profile for a few months on their weight loss journey. I cannot figure out why the waist goes down dramatically but chest/bust increase. 

 *Dona*:  for your next appt.



Rose&Mike said:


> Woke up early. I am going shopping for another pair of jeans today. We're meeting some good friends for dinner tonight so that's exciting. And I think I will get on the flylady site again and get some more motivation.



Hope you have a great day today! 

Also, I hope everything works out for DH today and that DS is doing well! 



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--Think about where you were at the start of your journey and where you are now. List at least one positive thing that you have accomplished. This can be about anything--really think about how your life has changed. I know everyone has at least one thing, because I can think of at least one thing for everyone!



I lost weight while I couldn't exercise for 6+ weeks!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We had tacos too.  Good job staying OP.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised with my bathroom scale today. I was in the 170's.  Not expecting my official weigh in scale to be there yet since its always a lb or so higher but I feel like I am moving in the right direction again.  I have a busy day today.  Ryans TS3 party is tonight.  If I dont get back on have a great day.



Thanks! 

 for the 170s! Hope Ryan's party is great!


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was pleasantly surprised with my bathroom scale today. I was in the 170's.  Not expecting my official weigh in scale to be there yet since its always a lb or so higher but I feel like I am moving in the right direction again.  I have a busy day today.  Ryans TS3 party is tonight.  If I dont get back on have a great day.


Congratulations! Have a great party!



cclovesdis said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> Hope everyone sees good news on the scale today!
> 
> I am down 3.1 pounds since the last time I could weigh-in. I'll take that ten times over. I had been so dependent on exercise to lose, so this is a huge motivator for me!


That's great CC!

I am barely in my new maintain range today, but I will take it!

QOTD:
I am a consistent exerciser, and I feel so much better. I can RUN up and down the stairs when I'm doing laundry and I don't get winded. I eat healthy most of the time. I feel like I can actually call my ds out on things like food and exercise, and not be a hypocrit (sp?) I no longer binge (still contemplate it on occasion, but don't do it.) I completed two 1/2 marathons--I have thought about doing this for years, and still can't actually believe I did it. I feel calmer--I feel like I am handling things better. I am happy to take pictures with my family. As I have gotten the weight and eating under control, I feel like I am getting control of other aspects of my life.

And--here's the biggest one--I easily can lay down on the couch with my dh and watch tv. We both fit, no one is falling off and it was actually comfortable. This one brings tears to my eyes for some reason.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I am down to a size 8 from a 16! I can now do 2+ miles on the elliptical without wanting to quit at a half mile!

I am so excited to say that I have a new low weight to report! 151.8!!!! Down .4 for the week which is great seeing how the week started! I have 6.8 to go until goal and 11.8 for the ultimate. I hope to get a little below 145 with my Disney trip looming! I will only be home a week before the final weigh in so I will have to work hard to get off what I gain on the vacation!

Gotta finish getting DD2 ready for school before heading to the wellness center for my weigh in. Today is an up in the air day. 

Ground turkey tacos for supper so I have a few things to pick up still. I want to get some shredded lettuce and break up my taco shell and have it like a salad tonight. Hope I can find the taco sauce I like.

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning to everyone! Congratulations to everyone who is still plugging away. I am the coach for the day.
> 
> As we approach the holiday season, I wanted to take a minute to reflect on where we are, right now, today. Not where we want to be, or where we think we should be, but where we are. There are lots of weight loss sayings--it's a process, it's a journey, you didn't get here overnight, so you won't get skinny overnight, etc. Having said all that, here is the QOTD:
> 
> QOTD--Think about where you were at the start of your journey and where you are now. List at least one positive thing that you have accomplished. This can be about anything--really think about how your life has changed. I know everyone has at least one thing, because I can think of at least one thing for everyone!


My final journey started 5 years ago, and it's had it's ups and downs, but I said then, I will never give up, and I haven't.  I am consistently exercising now, though I've gone up and down with my weight, I have kept myself in some control, so as not to totally go off the deep end and gain back all I have lost plus,  I do not always feed my emotions with food, though that's a work in progress, I can run,  I am training for a half marathon, I am setting a better example for my son, being more active with him, and helping him to live a healthier life.  



Rose&Mike said:


> And--here's the biggest one--I easily can lay down on the couch with my dh and watch tv. We both fit, no one is falling off and it was actually comfortable. This one brings tears to my eyes for some reason.


That is so sweet.  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I am down to a size 8 from a 16! I can now do 2+ miles on the elliptical without wanting to quit at a half mile!
> 
> I am so excited to say that I have a new low weight to report! 151.8!!!! Down .4 for the week which is great seeing how the week started! I have 6.8 to go until goal and 11.8 for the ultimate. I hope to get a little below 145 with my Disney trip looming! I will only be home a week before the final weigh in so I will have to work hard to get off what I gain on the vacation!


Whoo hoo!!  You are so close to goal!!



cclovesdis said:


> I am down 3.1 pounds since the last time I could weigh-in. I'll take that ten times over. I had been so dependent on exercise to lose, so this is a huge motivator for me!


Whoo hoo!!!  Congrats CC!!!



LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping on 2 nights in a row.


Whoo hoo!!  So nice when you can get a little dis time in. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> *mikamah* - I know exactly what you mean about the cemetery. We walk by there all the time and last week the colors were beautiful
> 
> I haven't forgotten about you, we should try to get in a walk together before it gets too cold.


That would be great.  

I woke up in a cranky/crampy mood today.  I needed to go to the store before michael got on the bus because I didn't have any money to send in for a field trip.  So that started  the day off on the wrong foot.  I didn't get any exercise yesterday, so that didn't help, but I didn't feel like doing anything this morning. I was up on the scale today.  I don't really want to go to work, but I guess I have to.    On a more positive note, it's friday!!  Tomorrow is daylight savings, so we get an extra hours sleep!!  

Thanks for coaching today, rose.  I loved your qotd, and it did help me get out of my funk.


----------



## tggrrstarr

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--Think about where you were at the start of your journey and where you are now. List at least one positive thing that you have accomplished. This can be about anything--really think about how your life has changed. I know everyone has at least one thing, because I can think of at least one thing for everyone!



What a perfect question for today!  I was feeling annoyed at being up this week, about half a pound, for the first time in the challenge.  Then I saw your question, and realized how much has changed just since July.  I am just over 35 lbs lighter, fitting in smaller clothes, eating so much better and exercising almost every day!  If you had asked me 6 months ago if I thought I'd be doing just one of these, I would have said NO Way!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am so mad a few months ago we went through our house to find things we were not using to sell for some extra cash we needed for bills.  My dh had an Xbox 360 and had not used it for at least a year.  The kids only use the wii and that is sparingly too.  I have wii active but after awhile I got board with it.  Well we decided to sell the xbox and now after reading your post about kinect and seeing the commercials....exp biggest loser workout game.  I could really kick myself.  Plus the kinect is fairly inexpensive if you already have the xbox....I guess comparing it to buying the wii.  Anyway I am glad you like it and I cant wait to hear more about it.



I'm so sorry about that, that is awful.  I do want to get the BL game.  I want so many games, I am gonna go broke!  I just have to remember that my WDW trip is just around the corner.  My husband loved it, asking me if we can get another game for it next week!  (my husband is the frugal one, I am the one always overspending.)

Well today is my 2nd day in a row of working an 11 hour day.  Maybe I can play some more Kinect while at work!  You know what they say, the manager's away....


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thanks to everyone who is doing the Coach of the Day rotation this week!   Especially to our coach today, Rose&Mike.  I like your question!

Please be sure and PM those weights to LuvBaloo and WIN! numbers to Connie96 today.  Healthy Habits continues to be on hiatus.

*tggrrstarr,* hope you are feeling better soon!   Thanks for telling us about the xbox.  

*Tracey,* you are so on!  Thanks for being coach last week!    That ticker is going to be moving right along now that you are getting close to your trip.  I just finished reading "The Wrecker" by Clive Cussler.  It was a page turner, too.

*dvccruiser76,* it will be interesting to hear about the new WW program.  On the WW thread someone said they'd heard 29 minimum points and 49 flex points a week.  It might be enough for me to do a trial run just to hear what it is. 

Isn't it nice to get out and do things, *CC?* Great job on the loss!    Do you have training again today?  Enjoy your week-end!

*Rose,* you guys have had crazy weather this year!    Flylady does have some good ideas but I have more zones than she does and if I wait a whole month to get back to a zone -- it's a disaster again.  I'd rather do a little every day and try and keep up.  Some days I do better with that than others.  Mostly I need to get rid of some more stuff -- but that is a January project.  I'm glad that your guys are doing better.    And  on new undies!

*Shannon,* how are you liking being in your own house and living in the same town with all your relatives?



50sjayne said:


> What is with this robo padded bra that is so popular right now? Reminiscent of Viking Opera woman.



Never heard of it -- doesn't sound very comfortable!  

 for the season change here.  Hopefully there is some sunny weather left so you can keep riding your bike.  

*donac,*  for the doctor appointment.  I'm glad that they are keeping an eye on it.  I've had high BP since I was 18, even when I was a skinny little thing, over the years my body adapts to my medication and I have had to switch things.  Ask your doctor to write your a prescription for more quilting!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning to everyone! Congratulations to everyone who is still plugging away. I am the coach for the day.
> 
> As we approach the holiday season, I wanted to take a minute to reflect on where we are, right now, today. Not where we want to be, or where we think we should be, but where we are. There are lots of weight loss sayings--it's a process, it's a journey, you didn't get here overnight, so you won't get skinny overnight, etc. Having said all that, here is the QOTD:
> 
> QOTD--Think about where you were at the start of your journey and where you are now. List at least one positive thing that you have accomplished. This can be about anything--really think about how your life has changed. I know everyone has at least one thing, because I can think of at least one thing for everyone!



You're right, Rose, we should all give ourselves a pat on the back for sticking it out with this challenge.  Yay us!  

I am so much better off than I was at the start of my journey way back in January 2009.  I weigh less, I am stronger and I'm training to run the Princess.    (sorry can't say just one thing!)  And I know that I will reach my goal weight in 2011.  

*Lindsay,* Woo! Hoo! for a new decade!   Bummer about the Xbox, *Lindsay.* 

Well, I was a samer but down more than three inches on WIN! for a total of 10 3/4 inches since the challenge started.    I'm so glad that you started this challenge, Connie, because it really has allowed me to see progress every single time, even when the scale is moving slower than I would like.  Thank you!  

In-laws arrive this afternoon.  Chili in the crockpot for dinner.  Lots of visiting and alcohol to smooth any rough edges from too much togetherness.    DH is brining the turkey today.  It will be kind of nice to have Thanksgiving behind us!  

I will try and get on when I can but the computers are in one of the guest rooms so it will be hit and miss.

Have a great week-end all!


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone.  I'm sorry I've been such a terrible team member recently.  I still am going through a rough patch, which is why I haven't been here much.  I have been so down.  

Seeing some WISHers this past weekend helped a little, but I just can't shake feeling down all the time, which is why I am avoiding almost all but required human contact. My knee is so extraordinarily painful and weak.  Any kind of uneven ground causes it to buckle and it is swollen and ugly all the time. It is just so hard to cope with.  Having gone through that surgery, I just can't believe that more than 5 months later it isn't at least somewhat better than pre-surgery.  This whole "one year post-surgery" as the measure of it's long-term prognosis is just more than I can deal with.  

I did 8 miles the weekend before MCM weekend but haven't done anything since.  As I posted earlier this week, my visit with the orthopedic specialist didn't improve my mood or my outlook.  It was just hard to even get through that appointment without crying. 

It is so hard for me to express myself in a way that makes sense.  After my fourth heart surgery, when I was finally cured of my life threatening condition that I'd had for 10 years, I got very into exercising as a way to take advantage of my new healthier outlook, and I lost 70 pounds.  Not being able to keep up that workout regimen without considerable pain has really impacted me mentally and in turn, physically.  In my head, my ability to succeed with weight loss is inextricably linked to running/walking/wogging and doing race events.  So, getting through that doctor's appointment this week without crying was so hard.

I should be grateful I can walk, right?  And it's not like my future is on the line like the young man on my son's high school's football team who suffered a compound fracture of his tibia during a recent game.  I understand that I am 47 years old and what's the big deal, right? But it is a big deal for me because of where I have been and what it took to get to where I was before I got hurt.  

I just don't know how I can in good conscience show up at the start line of the 1/2 in January with my current 18 minute pace, but I paid for it and it seems I deserve at least the opportunity to try, right?  I keep hoping that there will be a sudden "surge" in improvement but it is getting worse instead of better.  I know I was never an athlete or a runner but having what small identity I had as a WISH race team member taken away from me is more devastating than I can communicate. And I feel so guilty complaining when others are facing much more serious challenges than I am, which just makes it even harder to participate in the real world right now.

I am so sorry for the novel.  I just cannot cope right now.  And I really, truly feel like no one understands.  So, I am wallowing. Ignore me.  I'll get over this. I promise.  And then I'll be a positive, contributing loser again.  Thank you for letting me vent. You guys are truly wonderful.


----------



## jennz

Cam   Don't be mad at yourself, let yourself feel bad - what you are going through sucks!  Yes still go January...you'll start and that's huge.  The worst that will happen is you'll be with friends and will celebrate being alive and starting.  That's not too bad is it?    Yes, of course you are grateful you can walk, but you also have to be sad you're not where you were or where you want to be.  This is a sad grieving time...don't deny your feelings.  You are adjusting to the "new Cam."  Girl...take your time, embrace your feelings and you can move on.  and post post post!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Cam--I think Jennifer said it perfectly.  It does blow chunks, and I can only imagine how hard it is. I have so much of identity now tied up in exercising, so I know this has got to be really dragging you down. I am a firm believer in having a pity party when you need to. Of course there are ALWAYS going to be people who have things harder. But that doesn't mean that what you are dealing with doesn't stink. We learned this dealing with Tom's genetic disorder--does he have the worst disorder out there, of course not, is it still awful for him sometimes that he has to deal with it? Yep. So we would tell him have your sad day, and then lets get back to things. You will know when you are ready to get back to things. I am so sorry it has been such a struggle.


----------



## tiki23

Cam - I hope you find some sunshine today!


----------



## tigger813

Cam!!!!! We are always hear to listen! I also agree with what Jen said!!!!

Heading into work in a few minutes after I make my Greek yogurt smoothie! I fixed DH that last of the protein powder in his shake this morning. I am planning on signing up to sell Herbalife so I don't have to play full price when I run out at home. It's a $65 investment but I have some others interested in the shakes so that will cover that expense. And if I do end up becoming a coach that can help me.

DH just sent good news that they hired someone new at work who will start on Monday so that will hopefully lighten his load with being on call. There will be some training involved but I can live with that. Maybe he can actually get a bit of a break at the holidays.

HDNET is playing 1-2 Christmas specials a day on tv. I just watched the end of the Muppet Christmas Carol and now I'm watching How the Toys Saved Christmas. The girls and I have decided to decorate a lot for Christmas next Thursday when they are off for Veterans Day! We will hold off on the tree until Thanksgiving! 

Don't forget to im your weights to LuvBaloo!!!!

Have a great Friday!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I am down to a size 8 from a 16! I can now do 2+ miles on the elliptical without wanting to quit at a half mile!
> 
> I am so excited to say that I have a new low weight to report! 151.8!!!! Down .4 for the week which is great seeing how the week started! I have 6.8 to go until goal and 11.8 for the ultimate. I hope to get a little below 145 with my Disney trip looming! I will only be home a week before the final weigh in so I will have to work hard to get off what I gain on the vacation!
> 
> TTFN


Great accomplishments! And how exciting to be so close to goal!!!



mikamah said:


> My final journey started 5 years ago, and it's had it's ups and downs, but I said then, I will never give up, and I haven't.  I am consistently exercising now, though I've gone up and down with my weight, I have kept myself in some control, so as not to totally go off the deep end and gain back all I have lost plus,  I do not always feed my emotions with food, though that's a work in progress, I can run,  I am training for a half marathon, I am setting a better example for my son, being more active with him, and helping him to live a healthier life.
> 
> I woke up in a cranky/crampy mood today.  I needed to go to the store before michael got on the bus because I didn't have any money to send in for a field trip.  So that started  the day off on the wrong foot.  I didn't get any exercise yesterday, so that didn't help, but I didn't feel like doing anything this morning. I was up on the scale today.  I don't really want to go to work, but I guess I have to.    On a more positive note, it's friday!!  Tomorrow is daylight savings, so we get an extra hours sleep!!
> 
> Thanks for coaching today, rose.  I loved your qotd, and it did help me get out of my funk.


What a great list, Kathy! I am glad the question helped you get out of your funk and that you have a great day! I know I spend way too much time thinking about how far I have to go, and not enough time celebrating my accomplishments. 



tggrrstarr said:


> What a perfect question for today!  I was feeling annoyed at being up this week, about half a pound, for the first time in the challenge.  Then I saw your question, and realized how much has changed just since July.  I am just over 35 lbs lighter, fitting in smaller clothes, eating so much better and exercising almost every day!  If you had asked me 6 months ago if I thought I'd be doing just one of these, I would have said NO Way!
> 
> Well today is my 2nd day in a row of working an 11 hour day.  Maybe I can play some more Kinect while at work!  You know what they say, the manager's away....


Another great list! Hope your long day goes by fast!



lisah0711 said:


> *Rose,* you guys have had crazy weather this year!    Flylady does have some good ideas but I have more zones than she does and if I wait a whole month to get back to a zone -- it's a disaster again.  I'd rather do a little every day and try and keep up.  Some days I do better with that than others.  Mostly I need to get rid of some more stuff -- but that is a January project.  I'm glad that your guys are doing better.    And  on new undies!
> 
> I am so much better off than I was at the start of my journey way back in January 2009.  I weigh less, I am stronger and I'm training to run the Princess.    (sorry can't say just one thing!)  And I know that I will reach my goal weight in 2011.
> 
> In-laws arrive this afternoon.  Chili in the crockpot for dinner.  Lots of visiting and alcohol to smooth any rough edges from too much togetherness.    DH is brining the turkey today.  It will be kind of nice to have Thanksgiving behind us!
> 
> I will try and get on when I can but the computers are in one of the guest rooms so it will be hit and miss.
> 
> Have a great week-end all!


We have more zones too. I have been using the extra things you are supposed to do--like today I think it's clean the light fixtures. I walk by the light fixtures, and think they need to be cleaned, then I forget. Hopefully today's challenge will give me the push I need. I kind of look at as the QOTD for cleaning. And we do not wear shoes in the house period. So, I will never be a true fly person. Great job on your list--I said at least one thing, and was really hoping everyone could come up with more than one thing. We all need to celebrate ourselves a little. 

Hope the visit goes well with the inlaws and enjoy those grown up drinks. And the weather, oh my, I am burned out. I just wish we could have a couple of San Diego days--75 and sunny. No snow, thank goodness!




tiki23 said:


> Cam - I hope you find some sunshine today!


That was so sweet.

Tracey--I've decided you need to push me into the Christmas mood. I love hearing about all your preparations!

Mike had an appt. at 10 w/HR. Which means he either forgot to call and tell me how it went (which would be very Mike like behavior) or he was right to be so frustrated and he's still in the meeting. I did 35 min on the elliptical and 35 min on the bike. It was quite the mental struggle, but I did it. 

Hope everyone has a good afternoon.


----------



## tiki23

I weighed in at the gym last night for the BL there - I am now the proud owner of a WISH 25lb clippie!


----------



## Rose&Mike

tiki23 said:


> I weighed in at the gym last night for the BL there - I am now the proud owner of a WISH 25lb clippie!


Woohoo! Congratulations.

Ok, I am going to process a little bit here before I go do some retail therapy. I feel like I need to wrap my brain around all of this before Mike and I start trying to figure out what to do.

Long story short. In January Mike had been on his current job for about 18months. He told his manager we were seriously starting to think about relocating (with the same company) because we wanted to be closer to ds, warmer weather, new challenges, etc. In Feb they posted a position in his same group doing the same kind of stuff, but working directly for the executive in charge, and having a team that reported to him. So he took it, which reset his clock. (They are ususally okd to switch jobs every 2-3 years depending on what's going on.) And he has really enjoyed the job. This guy is hard to work for, but he thought things were going fine, no complaints, etc.

Wed the boss calls him in his office to tell him not to worry, nothing is really changing, everything is great, BUT he is retructuring his organization and is going to hire someone new for Mike and one other guy to report to (along with Mike's team.) No warning, no nothing. And he then told him this was not a demotion, but he needed to restructure, and he and the executive HR guy knew it would upset people, but too bad. And sure you can reapply for the job you already have essentially but it was left as there was no point. 

So Mike came home so upset, basically feeling demoralized. He got into see the HR person today and she said, yep she can understand why he's upset, but she didn't think it was a demotion either, this guy just doesn't play well with others. She also told him she would back him up in looking for a new position either here or with another division in another state (which is where we were in January) but to make sure he knew what he wanted because it would burn some bridges. She also told him to write down his frustrations and go to talk to the manager again. It won't change anything, but then he won't be so shocked when Mike applies for something else. She also basically agreed that yep he is back where he was in January--which means his clock is now well over 2years.

So, now we need to figure out what we want to do. I don't think he wants to work for this guy anymore, and really I don't want him to. The part of me that hates change, just wants him to find something else here, even though it will mean a new project and crazy hours. I like my job. But we (and Mike especially) have thought about moving for years. So is this one of those pivotal moments in your life? And once he starts looking there are going to be some unhappy people--whether the position is here or in another state, and there is a good possibility that all he will succeed in doing is ticking people off and having his transfer blocked. 

The good news is, she really validated his feelings of frustration and he does have the opportunity to stay with this company. The bad news is we have to make a decision.

So that's where we are. I really want chips and dip. Really, really, really. And I have to be careful not to overdo it on the beer tonight. But Mike has been very supportive of me, so I feel like I need to get my act together and be the rational one in all of this.

Thanks for listening. I am going to look for some jeans!


----------



## tigger813

Rose- I'd be happy to get you in a Christmas mood!!!!! Just putting on Christmas music helps but watching movies does as well. With us leaving a few days after Thanksgiving I want to have time to put stuff up and enjoy it before going and seeing all the Disney decorations!

There is a thread on getting ready for Christmas on here somewhere. It's fun chatting with others. There is also a Christmas shopping thread.

Hanging at work another 45 minutes and then going to get in my jammies and help the kids clean their rooms. DH will probably come home around 4 so we will try to get as much done before that so we can all hang out on the couch and maybe play some games.

I'm going to bring the Wii upstairs next week so we can use it more. I miss doing it! The girls and I can also have fun while decorating next Thursday.

Time to finish listening to the podcast from last week.

TTFN


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone.  Here's an update of where I am at.  This past week has been hard healthy wise.  It seems like I had to celebrate birthdays and other occassions each day this week.  With celebration comes food and desert, and usually not healthy at all.  I tried making the best choices.  Unfortunately, my weight has yo-yo'd too much this week.  I have been extremely busy with my project (conference presentation and paper).  I literally have had no time for exercise.  I have been working on my project all day, every day, for the past couple of days.  I even dream about it every night   Thats how much it is on my mind.  Its funny because even in my dreams, I am working on my project.  I got a call this morning from the organization who is sponsoring the conference.  They told me that the other speaker will not be able to present, therefore would I mind speaking 45 minutes instead of 15.  Additionally, they would like to invite the author of the study I am basing my research on to the presentation so that they can discuss my findings.  So now I have all this added pressure to make my research perfect and now I have to talk for a longer period of time!  So thats where Im at.  I am leaving for the conference next Wednesday giving me a couple of days to get things right.

I am a little frustrated with all this going on, I cant focus on my weight loss.  I miss exercising.  I miss grocery shopping and planning healthy meals.  Everything that I have eaten lately makes me feel really heavy.  Like at one birthday dinner I decided to just have a baked potato.  I felt so heavy for the next two days.  I guess its because Im not eating what I regularly eat.  I cannot wait for next week to be over with so that my life will return back to normal.

*Rose*- I love your question.  I has put things into perspective at a time where I am frustrated with where I am at.

*Cam*-  Im so sorry about your knee.  I only hope that it will get better and you will regain control over it again.  Even with the 18 minute pace, that is still great.  There a lot of people, including me, that cannot even do that 



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--Think about where you were at the start of your journey and where you are now. List at least one positive thing that you have accomplished. This can be about anything--really think about how your life has changed. I know everyone has at least one thing, because I can think of at least one thing for everyone!



Foremost, I think it would be the weight loss.  So far thats 48 pounds.  In January that felt so unobtainable.  But I have chipped away at it little by little and eventually it has all added up  This gives me motivation to reach my ultimate goal (120's) and not settle for a good enough goal (130's).  Another thing I have accomplished is having that "want" to exercise mentality.  This has come from creating a habit of exercising.  After a while, it just became a part of me.  I have found ways for exercise to not be a gym thing.  I can exercise at home, outdoors, etc.  This has greatly benefited me in terms of saving money, making exercise fun and more convenient.


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> There is a thread on getting ready for Christmas on here somewhere. It's fun chatting with others. There is also a Christmas shopping thread.
> 
> TTFN


Ok, where's the getting ready for Christmas thread? I could use a distraction!



Cupcaker said:


> Foremost, I think it would be the weight loss.  So far thats 48 pounds.  In January that felt so unobtainable.  But I have chipped away at it little by little and eventually it has all added up  This gives me motivation to reach my ultimate goal (120's) and not settle for a good enough goal (130's).  Another thing I have accomplished is having that "want" to exercise mentality.  This has come from creating a habit of exercising.  After a while, it just became a part of me.  I have found ways for exercise to not be a gym thing.  I can exercise at home, outdoors, etc.  This has greatly benefited me in terms of saving money, making exercise fun and more convenient.


Good list! Glad you liked the question. On your upcoming crazy week. Just keep telling yourself it's just a couple more days and then back to a more normal schedule. I think it's great that you are missing your "new" lifestyle so much! That will make it so much easier to hop back up on the wagon. Hang in there.

Uggh. On the news they just said it's sleeting. But it's supposed to be 70 next week. Crazy weather! I found a pair of jeans. I debated and debated getting a bigger size, because honestly I can't gain an ounce with this pair. But I need to stop worrying about that. I'm not going to gain. And I'd much rather have this size than another baggy pair. Got a new sweater too. I don't know if I will be back on today, cause we will be going out with friends soon. Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## tigger813

Rose: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2588358&goto=newpost


Enjoy!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I have to study for my tests. They are 2 weeks from tomorrow and I have so much more material to study.  Today, I bought 5 more workbooks. 4 were inexpensive and have extremely useful info in them, so they were some nice finds. The 5th is on grammar/editing. It was more expensive, but since it is a good percentage of the test, I justified it. I decided that Id rather spend the extra money and increase my chance of passing than not pass and feel like I didnt study. At least if I dont pass, I can honestly say I studied.

So, that being said, tonight will probably be my last round of replies to everyone for the next 2 weeks. I feel terrible, and will definitely offer support and encouragement whenever possible, but I do need to study. I know you understand. And, TIA! 

Have a great weekend everyone!



Rose&Mike said:


> That's great CC!
> 
> I am barely in my new maintain range today, but I will take it!
> 
> And--here's the biggest one--I easily can lay down on the couch with my dh and watch tv. We both fit, no one is falling off and it was actually comfortable. This one brings tears to my eyes for some reason.



Thanks! 

Congrats to you! 

Love the last part! 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I am down to a size 8 from a 16! I can now do 2+ miles on the elliptical without wanting to quit at a half mile!
> 
> I am so excited to say that I have a new low weight to report! 151.8!!!! Down .4 for the week which is great seeing how the week started!!



Wow! Great job!  for the loss and new low!



mikamah said:


> I do not always feed my emotions with food, though that's a work in progress, I can run,  I am training for a half marathon, I am setting a better example for my son, being more active with him, and helping him to live a healthier life.



These are all huge accomplishments! 



tggrrstarr said:


> What a perfect question for today!  I was feeling annoyed at being up this week, about half a pound, for the first time in the challenge.  Then I saw your question, and realized how much has changed just since July.  I am just over 35 lbs lighter, fitting in smaller clothes, eating so much better and exercising almost every day!  If you had asked me 6 months ago if I thought I'd be doing just one of these, I would have said NO Way!



Its amazing how far weve come! WTG! 



lisah0711 said:


> Isn't it nice to get out and do things, *CC?* Great job on the loss!    Do you have training again today?  Enjoy your week-end!
> 
> Well, I was a samer but down more than three inches on WIN! for a total of 10 3/4 inches since the challenge started.    I'm so glad that you started this challenge, Connie, because it really has allowed me to see progress every single time, even when the scale is moving slower than I would like.  Thank you!



Thanks!  No training today. We should be starting tutoring before the end of the month. So excited!

You are rocking WIN! 

Have a great weekend too! 

Happy Thanksgiving! 

*Cam*:  I love *jennz*s reply! I just want to thank you again for all the support you gave me when I fractured my foot. Everything you told me about how to eat and how to ask for support from my family helped so much. I could not have lost weight without exercising if it wasnt for your support and the support of this thread! Vent when you need to, and share the good too. I know for me, it helps to see the positives. 



jennz said:


> Cam   Don't be mad at yourself, let yourself feel bad - what you are going through sucks!  Yes still go January...you'll start and that's huge.  The worst that will happen is you'll be with friends and will celebrate being alive and starting.  That's not too bad is it?    Yes, of course you are grateful you can walk, but you also have to be sad you're not where you were or where you want to be.  This is a sad grieving time...don't deny your feelings.  You are adjusting to the "new Cam."  Girl...take your time, embrace your feelings and you can move on.  and post post post!



Love this!


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose&Mike said:


> Cam--I think Jennifer said it perfectly.  It does blow chunks, and I can only imagine how hard it is. I have so much of identity now tied up in exercising, so I know this has got to be really dragging you down. I am a firm believer in having a pity party when you need to. Of course there are ALWAYS going to be people who have things harder. But that doesn't mean that what you are dealing with doesn't stink. We learned this dealing with Tom's genetic disorder--does he have the worst disorder out there, of course not, is it still awful for him sometimes that he has to deal with it? Yep. So we would tell him have your sad day, and then lets get back to things. You will know when you are ready to get back to things. I am so sorry it has been such a struggle.



Love this too! 

*Tracey*: for DHs good news! 

Thanks for coaching last week! 



tiki23 said:


> I weighed in at the gym last night for the BL there - I am now the proud owner of a WISH 25lb clippie!



 Congrats!

*Rose*:  One thing I know about you is that you are a very rational person and that you and DH will make the right decision for the two of you. 



Cupcaker said:


> Foremost, I think it would be the weight loss.  So far thats 48 pounds.  In January that felt so unobtainable.  But I have chipped away at it little by little and eventually it has all added up  This gives me motivation to reach my ultimate goal (120's) and not settle for a good enough goal (130's).  Another thing I have accomplished is having that "want" to exercise mentality.  This has come from creating a habit of exercising.  After a while, it just became a part of me.  I have found ways for exercise to not be a gym thing.  I can exercise at home, outdoors, etc.  This has greatly benefited me in terms of saving money, making exercise fun and more convenient.



 on your busy days. I love the part I quoted!  You have inspired me to really set my goal at a reasonable weight, but not settle. Can you tell I really like that word? 



Rose&Mike said:


> Uggh. On the news they just said it's sleeting. But it's supposed to be 70 next week. Crazy weather! I found a pair of jeans. I debated and debated getting a bigger size, because honestly I can't gain an ounce with this pair. But I need to stop worrying about that. I'm not going to gain. And I'd much rather have this size than another baggy pair. Got a new sweater too. I don't know if I will be back on today, cause we will be going out with friends soon. Hope everyone has a good evening.



 for new clothes!

Have a great night tonight! 

Thanks for coaching today!


----------



## tigger813

Stuck with my plan for only one drink. We did have chips and chipotle ranch dressing for an appetizer.

Was finally able to cancel the 3 reservations we decided not to do since we're not doing the dining plan. I also switched our Tusker House ressie so we would have reserved seating for Nemo the Musical. My parents have never seen it and it was a must since we saw it last time.

Coughing is starting up again. Trying to drink lots of water tonight. I am planning on getting up at 5:30 so I can do the elliptical before heading out for my book fair in the morning. I'll have a Greek yogurt smoothie in the morning and take a protein bar for lunch and some Special K bars. They have really good hot dogs so it will be hard to avoid but I will have will power. I will take a couple SOBE waters with me, one can of soda and a big cup of tea. I think I can get some hot water while I'm there tomorrow so I can have extra tea as well. Supper will be pancakes and bacon. We'll order pizza for the party on Sunday and I will get up and do either WATP or the elliptical or if time, both.

I had a friend order me some more protein powder so I will have that next week.

We played Sorry Sliders tonight and watched Adams Family Values and now we're hoping to finish Lego Harry Potter before the girls go to bed in 45 minutes. They have their last soccer games in the morning so DH will take that duty tomorrow.

I will probably pop on in the morning before I head out and then I'll jump on again tomorrow night.

TTFN


----------



## dvccruiser76

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was up for most of the night last night with Nicholas.  I almost took him to the ER from the trouble he was having with breathing.  I got it calmed down a bit with at home remedies for croup.  My mom and dad were so nice to each take half days today to help us out.  I took Nick into work with me to be checked....the luxuries of running a peds office. My mom picked him up from there. He got some oral steroids and already seems a little better.  I am hoping tonight goes better.  I am completely exhausted.  Work was insane today.  I had a few people call out....it seems everyone has the sinus/cough stuff right now.



So sorry to hear about Nicholas. I hope he's doing much better 



cclovesdis said:


> The good news is that I don't have to wear the boot anymore! My fractured bone has healed! Have a great day
> 
> *dvccruiser*:  on DS. I've heard good things about having tubes and removing adnoids. I know a kid that had both done and he did a 180.



Yay for no boot 

I've heard nothing, but good reports so hopefully it'll help him out. 



my3princes said:


> I survived day number 1 of both jobs.  It was a long day, but doable.  I think I'll like the new job.



Yay, good job. Literally  It makes it that much easier when you actually like what you're doing. Best of luck. 



lisah0711 said:


> *dvccruiser,* about your DS getting tubes and having his adenoids removed.  It will be harder on his parents than it will be on him.  My DS had tubes at 9 mos, 24 mos, and tonsils and adenoids out at 5 -- it would have been better to get them all over with at once.  Hope that you are feeling better soon!



Thanks, I think I've finally kicked my cold to the curb. I took Dylan to have a hearing test done this morning and they said it was flat, which I guess means that he has fluid in his ears, so they said that we're doing the right thing by having tubes put in. We have the date set for November 30th, so hopefully it all goes well. 



mikamah said:


> You poor thing.  I hope you're feeling better soon, and I'm sure ds will do fine with his surgery.  It is definintely harder on the parent than the kids.  I know at childrens hospital, they usually start the sedation while the kids are in the holding area with their parents, so they don't remember being taken away from you.



Thanks, I wasn't even thinking about them taking him away, so that would probably be a good idea. They said since he's the youngest one in that day that he'll probably go first which means we'll have to be there at 6:45. Unfortunately he can't eat anything after midnight so that could be tough seeing as he's always starving first thing. 



LuvBaloo said:


> Sorry to report in that the results aren't ready yet.
> They'll be put up sometime tomorrow.



Not a problem, thanks for doing such a great job posting and tracking everything. That's a lot of hard wok. 



tigger813 said:


> 4 weeks from right now we should have landed in Orlando and should be waiting for our luggage and heading for the rental cars! I really hope to start packing and organizing stuff this weekend after DD2s birthday party. Also hoping to start decorating for Christmas.



Yay for vacation  Have a blast!



keenercam said:


> I had a disappointing visit with the orthopedic surgeon this morning, though at least we have a plan.  No running in my immediate future (that's not a big surprise).  No incline on the TM or the elliptical.  Keep the resistance low on the elliptical and the bike and don't overdo it.  I have to go back to using the ibuprofen 800 mg 2-3x/day. I am also supposed to start using the leg brace with the circulating ice water after every long work out session, whether at the gym or doing long walks on the weekends; this should help with the swelling but immobilizing the knee for that time should also help it recover from the workout.  I have to manipulate the scar every time I think of it, too, because there is a lot of scar tissue build up in the lower half and the nerves going across the incision site are not doing well.  Oh, and they are ordering a series of 3 SynVisc injections.    We are still working towards getting me to the 1/2 marathon start (and finish) in January.
> 
> I'm really disappointed. I just can't bring myself back to where I loved working out.  I have to get back there. I think, mentally, I convinced myself that I didn't "need" that for all the months when I couldn't do it, and now I have to unpersuade myself so that I can find my love and passion for it again.   Does that make any sense?



Sorry to hear the bad news, I hope things look up soon  Just remember we're all here for you


----------



## dvccruiser76

brinalyn530 said:


> Luckily I got a surprise in the mail on Monday  a refund check from the escrow account along with a lower mortgage payment (for the next year at least)!



Yahoo, we got a check this week too. We had to pay about $1,800 at closing, but got back $2,200, so it was like a bonus. We were quite surprised! 



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 8 Superstars!!*
> #11- 0.60% - Cupcaker
> #10- 0.67% - TIE!  lisah0711 and my3princes
> #9- 0.86% - disneymom2one
> #8- 0.88% - corinnak
> #7- 0.93% - KristiMc
> #6- 1.00% - dvccruiser76
> #5- 1.10% - Dreamer24
> #4- 1.34% - tiki23
> #3- 1.45% - Connie96
> #2- 1.46% - tggrrstarr
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 8 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.56% - tigger813



Great job everyone  Keep up the good work!



donac said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Dr's appointment did not go the way I wanted it to.  It was still not down in the office.  Yet at home I got 124/80 on mine.  It has been like this for the last two weeks yet it was 140/90.  I don't understand it.  I know it is usually high when the nurse takes it but when the dr takes it is usually okay.  She has told me to monitor this for the next few months and to come back at the end of Feb.



Ugh, sorry to hear that. I know exactly how you feel. I was supposed to have my bp follow up this week, but my doc had to change my appt. Now it's been pushed off for 4 more weeks, so I'm going to relax and not think about it and see if that helps. It's been going down so hopefully it steadies itself out over the new couple of weeks. 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I am down to a size 8 from a 16! I can now do 2+ miles on the elliptical without wanting to quit at a half mile!



That's amazing!!!!! Great work!



tigger813 said:


> HDNET is playing 1-2 Christmas specials a day on tv. I just watched the end of the Muppet Christmas Carol and now I'm watching How the Toys Saved Christmas. The girls and I have decided to decorate a lot for Christmas next Thursday when they are off for Veterans Day! We will hold off on the tree until Thanksgiving!



I need to look into that. I just ordered the new Muppet Christmas dvd from Amazon and I can't wait to watch it.



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, I am going to process a little bit here before I go do some retail therapy. I feel like I need to wrap my brain around all of this before Mike and I start trying to figure out what to do.



Rose, sorry to hear that news. I hope everything works out for the best. Maybe this will be the push to get you closer to your ds. Keep us posted. 



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have to study for my tests. They are 2 weeks from tomorrow and I have so much more material to study.



Happy studying, you can do it! 

Have a great weekend everyone! Anyone have anything good planned? 

For all those close to Mass, Mary Poppins will be showing in Boston this spring and tickets go on sale this Sunday. I can't wait!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--Think about where you were at the start of your journey and where you are now. List at least one positive thing that you have accomplished. This can be about anything--really think about how your life has changed. I know everyone has at least one thing, because I can think of at least one thing for everyone!



Since starting my "final" journey on April 26, 2010:

1. Wt loss 34lbs.
2. ran 7 miles.
3. got my 5K time faster by 12 minutes.
4. Fit into clothes that I havent worn in years.
5. fit into my kids tiny recliners they got.  I know this is silly but I feel good being able to sit in them without worry of breaking it.
6. I dont feel so tired and sick to my stomach all the time.  




tigger813 said:


> I am so excited to say that I have a new low weight to report! 151.8!!!!



awesome job



mikamah said:


> Tomorrow is daylight savings, so we get an extra hours sleep!!



I use to love this fall just for this reason but my kids have not gotten the idea.  We dont gain an hour of sleep the kids get up at the same time they normally would which ultimately is an hour earlier after we change the clocks..



lisah0711 said:


> In-laws arrive this afternoon.



Have a great time with your family Lisa!!!! Hope all goes well.



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone.  I'm sorry I've been such a terrible team member recently.  I still am going through a rough patch, which is why I haven't been here much.  I have been so down.



Your not a terrible member cam.  You are always there for us and now we are here for you. You will be ok.  Sorry for all that you are going through.


Wow I have had quite an exhausting day.  Ryans party went really well and I was so busy talking and hosting that I realized at the end I didnt even eat anything.  So I had one tiny slice of chicken bruschetta pizza I made and a cupcake.  Not the best choice of nutrition but at least I did not over induldge.  Ryan had a great time.  The kids ended up not even watching the movie...they just wanted to play.   Not sure why I thought a group of 5-7 year olds...mostly boys would sit for the movie anyway.  He got some nice clothes, a toy story puzzle, the trio block batman cave, and a few batman action figures.  He was a very happy camper.  Tomorrow is our family party......round two.  He will be on  tomorrow because he finally is getting his Nintendo DS that he has been asking for since june.  I have to unfortunatly start the day at work with another flu clinic.  Then everyone will be here by 3pm.  Mostly likely I will get back on in the late evening so have a great saturday!


----------



## goldcupmom

Well, I think this last week has been one of the longest of my life! This 'novella' sums it up - unfortunately it is pasted from my WISH journal as I am out of time.

I'm a horrible 'BL' member at present. I've read a few posts here & there, but no time to breathe.

Cam, Hugs to you!  I get it!  I was 16 when I had my ankle rebuilt and was told I had a 50% chance of ever walking normally again!  You will make it thru, but it's pretty much being in mourning for a bit.  Praying for you!

And now my current saga......

Saturday, 10/30, DS21, his friend & I spent 7 hours at the shooting range qualifying for our Concealed Carry permits.  It was amazingly fun!  And I passed!
They all decided I need a huge revolver instead of my compact Glock.  I am more accurate with it...or one handed, left handed....go figure!  But, I don't think I could carry a revolver bigger than my dog!  

Got home around 4:30, made dinner, started laundry.  At about 6:30 went to check on laundry and the downstairs was flooded with sewage...AGAIN!  Only this time spread a bit further because there was no carpet/pad to soak it up.  

Called State Farm & had to file a totally new claim (another $500 deductible), ended up in a hotel Sat/Sun because couldn't get the plumber out.  All luggage packed, so everything in Walmart Bags.  Left hotel Mon morning w/ everything in cars.  Plumber couldn't come out.  Back to hotel.  Did the same thing Tues morning.  Plumber to come between 8 - 10.  Never showed.  Called him about 10 & he forgot to write it down.  Back to hotel with our fancy luggage.  Had another guy come out who sells the pumps & he told DH needed to replumb, rewire, move pump outside, etc....about $12k.  Wednesday the real plumber came out and we had the 1/1million chance of getting a defective pump.  Fortunately, pump company took it back & the additional plumber cost was under $200.  We got to move home Wed night.  Poor dogs were suffering from being alone.  

DH had to take off M - W.  Monday morning, he tried to start his cycle at hotel & battery dead.  Bought one Mon night.  They sold him wrong size.  Tuesday I had to go get a different one.  If he hadn't had vacation left, I would be a total basket case.  Constant running, not knowing what is going on, etc.

This last 'flood' took out my laundry room floor, so now replacing it is being paid for.  Only damaged a few pieces of laundry and a hamper, so that is good.  Everything else is out of the house.  I have 2 20' storage containers in the street out front.  Have had workmen all week.  Lots of time for them spent waiting for a plumber as they didn't want to fix things only to have them get soaked again when the pump was replaced. 

I didn't get online to qualify Wednesday, but just needed to before 8 p.m. tonight.  And I did qualify, so next 2 weeks I will score from 11:30 - 8p.m.  Hopefully quickly as I'm paid by the read.

Painting is done, but they will come out one more time when they put in the molding & finish doors to touch up.  I am having downstairs family room, hall, bathroom, closets & laundry room tiled.  Tile guy comes monday afternoon to rip out/haul away carpet & prep floors.  After tile he will carpet DDs room and the staircase.  DH is insistent on doing the laminate upstairs in living, dining and hallway.  With any luck, I will have furniture before Thanksgiving...but with DH doing the laminate, I'm not certain.  They won't move us back in until everything is done.

My freezer is now on the back sunporch along with my washer.  No washer/dryer hooked up is driving me crazy!  But life goes on.

God really has a sense of humor.  On my 'to do' list for the year was to paint/carpet one room of the house.  Due to the 'flood' all but kitchen, 2 bathrooms, 3 bedrooms are being redone.  Even the molding/woodwork.  Not how I planned to accomplish it, but God thought this was best.  

Food has been horrid, eating out for almost a week, not drinking much as a bathroom trip took 20 min & a car ride.  Not exercising.  I am managing to maintain most days, but barely.  I think just the sodium in fast food is killing me.

Hopefully life will calm down a bit now.  At present, I'm hunting for DS21s car keys.  He has only one set and we can't find them anywhere!

Need to finish the Claim on damaged goods so I can start getting some $$ back that I'm spending.  Hoping to get at least one really long walk in this weekend and more than 4-5 hours sleep/night.  Time will tell!  Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Julie-- I can't even imagine!

CC--Don't worry about replies, just do what you need to do. Hope you gets lots of quality studying in and that the tests goes great!



cclovesdis said:


> *Rose*:  One thing I know about you is that you are a very rational person and that you and DH will make the right decision for the two of you.


Thanks for saying this. I have not felt very rational lately!

Tracey--great job sticking with your plan today!! So where are you eating besides Tusker House?



dvccruiser76 said:


> Thanks, I wasn't even thinking about them taking him away, so that would probably be a good idea. They said since he's the youngest one in that day that he'll probably go first which means we'll have to be there at 6:45. Unfortunately he can't eat anything after midnight so that could be tough seeing as he's always starving first thing.


I hope everything goes well!

Lindsay--great list! I loved the part about the recliners. I think things like that really make it worth all the hard work! Glad the party went so well.

AFM--We had such a good time last night. We see these friends a couple times a month. They are about 15 years older than us and we just love them.  They are definitely like a surrogate family. We're actually going to go watch the Carolina game tonight at their house. I was telling her what was going on with Tom and I kept remembering all the other stuff that happened during the last two weeks. I had conveniently started blocking it all out. Last night I had a boca burger, but fixed like one of the specialty burgers. It was so good! I even ate the entire bun and fries! I can't remember the last time I ate that much at one sitting--maybe when we were at Disney.

Not sure what we are doing today. We don't have a planned run this weekend--the first time since late April. We might go to the Y, we might not. It's kind of nice to not feel any pressure, since my next scheduled race is in February! 

Have a great day!


----------



## jennz

Cam - checking in, how was the rest of your day? 

Rose - wow, that is horrible for Mike.    Can he look for something outside of this company?  Did you have chips and dip?  

Julie -   I hope this is the end of it and your black cloud goes away...you are definitely overdue for some calm in your life!


----------



## tigger813

Hugs to you, Julie! Hoping things improve fast for you!

Rose- We are also eating at Biergarten, Ohana, Crystal Palace, DH and I are having a date night at Yachtsman and parents are having a date at Artists Point. Most days will be breakfast in the room and we always do CS at Sunshine Seasons after Soarin' and I love to eat around the WS. I also usually have a burger at Cosmic Ray's.

Got up at 5:15 and did 2 miles on the elliptical this morning. I'm up about 2.2 from yesterday but that's the way it always is after I indulge on Friday nights. No more of that for me this weekend. I just packed all my protein bars and drinks for the day. I am about to make my Greek yogurt smoothie and some tea to take with me.

DD2 is mumbling in her sleeping. She totally takes after my dad when talking in her sleep.

Got to head out in about 20 minutes so...

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

keenercam said:


> My knee is so extraordinarily painful and weak.  Any kind of uneven ground causes it to buckle and it is swollen and ugly all the time. It is just so hard to cope with.  I should be grateful I can walk, right?  I understand that I am 47 years old and what's the big deal, right?  I keep hoping that there will be a sudden "surge" in improvement but it is getting worse instead of better.  I just cannot cope right now.  And I really, truly feel like no one understands.  So, I am wallowing. Ignore me.  I'll get over this. I promise.  And then I'll be a positive, contributing loser again.  Thank you for letting me vent. You guys are truly wonderful.


Cam, I do truly, 100% understand.  When I had to have my leg/ankle rebuilt, bone grafts, etc, I was on crutches with no weight from July to Nov.  In Nov, I had 2 months of crutches and walking book, Jan, I got to walk in the boot, and Feb, I finally went to an aircast.  This was my entire senior year of high school.  I had spent the previous 4 years working my TAIL off academically and physically, just to get accepted to Virginia Tech to cheer for them.  I was in the best shape, up to now, of my life.  I was on track to make both those goals.  When they had their tryouts, I couldn't walk without a limp.  Plus, I gained about 20 pounds in that time frame.  I was devastated.  I ended up going to a smaller college that had cheer tryouts at the beginning of summer, and made the squad.  Well, one month into school, my ankle still couldn't hold up to the conditioning and tumbling required.  So, I had to quit.  I feel like I made a horrible decision, as I didn't like my college, and my heart was at VT. Looking back, I should have just given up on cheering, and gone on to VT anyway, but I was "out to prove something."  Yes, I met DH in that time frame, which I wouldn't have if I had been at VT, b/c I wouldn't have been coming home every weekend.  I graduated in 3.5 years, b/c I couldn't wait to be out of there, which wouldn't have happened at VT.  Got a leg up on jobs, and got my "dream job" at the time of teaching K at the school I went to.  I still want to quit life, and go live at VT for a while occasionally, and wallow in all that happened.  My leg/ankle is killing me this am, b/c it's cold.  I tell you this just to let you know that I understand.  You are NOT alone.  I was told I would have a 60% chance of resuming activity, assuming I didn't push recovery, and a 80% chance of walking normally.  It's a sad, lonely, troublesome place.  It's all encompassing.  I get it.    And sometimes, even knowing there are those worse off than you, doesn't make it easier to accept what's been handed to you.  You've overcome so much, and are truly in my top 5 BEST people I've ever "met", I can't help but think that such rewards are waiting for you.  You may not see them on Earth, but there are stars waiting for your crown.  You are on my "pour blessings abundant" list.  




Rose&Mike said:


> Wed the boss calls him in his office to tell him not to worry, nothing is really changing, everything is great, BUT he is retructuring his organization and is going to hire someone new for Mike and one other guy to report to (along with Mike's team.) So Mike came home so upset, basically feeling demoralized. He got into see the HR person today and she said, yep she can understand why he's upset, but she didn't think it was a demotion either, this guy just doesn't play well with others. She also told him she would back him up in looking for a new position either here or with another division in another state (which is where we were in January) but to make sure he knew what he wanted because it would burn some bridges. So, now we need to figure out what we want to do. I don't think he wants to work for this guy anymore, and really I don't want him to.  So is this one of those pivotal moments in your life? And once he starts looking there are going to be some unhappy people--whether the position is here or in another state, and there is a good possibility that all he will succeed in doing is ticking people off and having his transfer blocked.



Rose, I understand this, too.  DH's boss has some sort of mental disorder, at least he thinks so.  He is very hard to work for, and every day, our conversation begins with "did you get written up today?"  "Can you go back tomorrow?"  We are constantly on pins and needles with this guy.  He tells Brad one thing in the morning, and by lunch is yelling and has him in his office for doing it.  Brad wants to leave the company, but jobs are scarce at his level ANYWHERE right now.  We know if he leaves, he would be the low man on the totem pole when it comes to layoffs, which are happening daily in our area. The same situation happened to him, the boss put one of his croonies in over 2 depts, essentially creating a job.  (Brad is over one dept.  Everyone else that is supervisor over 1 dept. is salaried.  When he created the "over 2 depts. job, that took over the salaried job Brad was supposed to have).  So now, we're stuck in the "how many hours/days will he get to work this week", and living week to week.  His "advancement" is limited due to this man.  He deserves so much more than the crap he gets/takes.  

I think this is a pivotal moment for you guys.  You are in a great place, from what I can tell, to make that move.  You have no family ties to keep you where you are.  We've thought A LOT about moving to Blacksburg, (home of the Hokies) because it's in a much better place fiscally than our small town.  My county is in the lowest (only 2 lower in the state) of teacher salaries.  After 14 years of teaching, I have finally hit the avg. starting teacher salary in VA.  But I can't leave my mom, and Brad's parents are here, too.  For us, having our kids close to family is winning right now.  Does Thomas want to stay South?  I know you mentioned moving closer to him, but that is a temporary place for him.  The "I'm dissatisfied with life" part of me says GO FOR IT!  But I'll send some PPD your way for the best decision for you!



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  I have been working on my project all day, every day, for the past couple of days.  I even dream about it every night   Thats how much it is on my mind.  Its funny because even in my dreams, I am working on my project.  I got a call this morning from the organization who is sponsoring the conference.  They told me that the other speaker will not be able to present, therefore would I mind speaking 45 minutes instead of 15.  Additionally, they would like to invite the author of the study I am basing my research on to the presentation so that they can discuss my findings.  So now I have all this added pressure to make my research perfect and now I have to talk for a longer period of time!  So thats where Im at.  I am leaving for the conference next Wednesday giving me a couple of days to get things right.


That's tough!  I totally get the dreams, I dreamed the night before my first Pampered Chef show that I had to hit the brakes going to the show, and all the knives came flying at me!  Good luck with the presentation!



Rose&Mike said:


> Uggh. On the news they just said it's sleeting. But it's supposed to be 70 next week. Crazy weather! I found a pair of jeans. I debated and debated getting a bigger size, because honestly I can't gain an ounce with this pair. But I need to stop worrying about that. I'm not going to gain. And I'd much rather have this size than another baggy pair.


We're in the same crazy weather pattern!!!!  Congrats on the new size jeans!



cclovesdis said:


> I have to study for my tests. They are 2 weeks from tomorrow and I have so much more material to study.  Today, I bought 5 more workbooks. 4 were inexpensive and have extremely useful info in them, so they were some nice finds. The 5th is on grammar/editing. It was more expensive, but since it is a good percentage of the test, I justified it.


Good luck with those.  I am SO not a test taker!  You are going to be so prepared!!!!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Yahoo, we got a check this week too. We had to pay about $1,800 at closing, but got back $2,200, so it was like a bonus. We were quite surprised!


That's great!  We got a letter saying our payment needed to go up $50 a month.  Hoping your bp stays down!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> 1. Wt loss 34lbs.
> 2. ran 7 miles.
> 3. got my 5K time faster by 12 minutes.
> 4. Fit into clothes that I havent worn in years.
> 5. fit into my kids tiny recliners they got.  I know this is silly but I feel good being able to sit in them without worry of breaking it.
> 6. I dont feel so tired and sick to my stomach all the time.
> Wow I have had quite an exhausting day.  Ryans party went really well and I was so busy talking and hosting that I realized at the end I didnt even eat anything.  So I had one tiny slice of chicken bruschetta pizza I made and a cupcake.  The kids ended up not even watching the movie...they just wanted to play.   Not sure why I thought a group of 5-7 year olds...mostly boys would sit for the movie anyway.  He got some nice clothes, a toy story puzzle, the trio block batman cave, and a few batman action figures.  He was a very happy camper.  Tomorrow is our family party......round two.  He will be on  tomorrow because he finally is getting his Nintendo DS that he has been asking for since june.  I have to unfortunatly start the day at work with another flu clinic.  Then everyone will be here by 3pm.  Mostly likely I will get back on in the late evening so have a great saturday!


YAY!!!!  Sorry you have to have a clinic today! Great list of accomplishments!  




goldcupmom said:


> Got home around 4:30, made dinner, started laundry.  At about 6:30 went to check on laundry and the downstairs was flooded with sewage...AGAIN!  Only this time spread a bit further because there was no carpet/pad to soak it up.  God really has a sense of humor.  On my 'to do' list for the year was to paint/carpet one room of the house.  Due to the 'flood' all but kitchen, 2 bathrooms, 3 bedrooms are being redone.  Even the molding/woodwork.  Not how I planned to accomplish it, but God thought this was best.


What a nightmare! I can't even imagine that!   Sometimes I think "be careful what you wish/pray for".  That's all I thought when AK quit gymnastics, like it was my fault for praying "Lord, help us to get out of this financial rut"



Rose&Mike said:


> Not sure what we are doing today. We don't have a planned run this weekend--the first time since late April. We might go to the Y, we might not. It's kind of nice to not feel any pressure, since my next scheduled race is in February!


Enjoy the break!

Can you all tell I needed to feel useful this am?  I need to feel like I am on helping instead of receiving help end for a while!  Plus, I need a break from life.  Hosting mom's pampered chef show here today, and I am bummed b/c it looks like another really low show.  I can't let that get me down, and just focus on what I can do to make my magic sales quota.  It won't be like this every month, with pressure for a high number, but I won't get my rebate on the start up kit, plus a lot of extra "perks" (free products to do shows with, free supplies like receipts and books) if I don't make a magic number this month.  So I am feeling the stress.  I know that in this ecomony, especially in our area, it's tough.  So I completely understand low sales.  I just keep running numbers in my head, what I need to do to get this number.  I do have some shows lined up for Dec. that will help w/ bills and Christmas, so I feel positive about what I am doing in general, but I am stressing this 30 day mark.

QOTD: FOR THIS Challenge alone:  Despite not running in 2 weeks, not being active on the thread, not journaling or counting a thing, I am maintaining right now.  I have had 6 people this week tell me not to loose any more weight, that I am starting to look too thin in the face.  Well, tell it to my belly.    I think the stress of life is showing on my face, but people are attributing it to weight loss.  Mom told me I need to start curling my hair instead of straightening it, that I look "gaunt" with it straight.  There's a word that's never been applied to me before.    But, I FEEL SO FAT!  I look in the mirror, and HATE what I see.  I used to feel good about it, but I guess I am having a hard time feeling good about anything.  

AK is adjusting okay to being off team, but I cried for hours at her "farewell".  It was AWFUL.  Crying now thinking about it.  Then last night, she told me she shaved her pits the night before, and her ****s hurt.  I am not ready for that.  She's not ready for that.  Brad told me 2 weeks ago to make her start carrying a pad with her, b/c she had major PMS symptoms going on.  She's only 11,  I was hoping she would put off starting TOM for a few more years.  I wonder if lowering her activity level had something to do with it.  Her body is changing, her emotions/attitude are changing.

You knew I would get back on with a mega novel eventually!  I have to go now.  MAJOR lots to do today!  We shampooed the carpets last night, they look so much better, but the house is a WRECK, and people are coming at 3.  

I think about you guys often.    Thanks for all the support!  
Taryn


----------



## mikamah

Hello everyone.  I'll be your coach today, and just wanted to post a qotd and will be back later to catch up with everybody.  

How did you find the DIS and other than the BL thread, where else do you "hang out" on the dis?  Are you members of any other internet boards too?  Have you ever done a trip report and if you have you could share the link. 

.


----------



## pjlla

Good Saturday morning friends!

This will be a short HI!  Life has been just right out straight lately.  I would love to find the time today to read and reply, but it isn't happening right now.  

I had a decent weigh-in yesterday, despite a total lack of exercise lately.  But eating has been just fine.  

This business of working 5 days a week is for the BIRDS!  I honestly don't know how people do it!!  Like I said, work, combined with coaching Robotics, swim meets, laundry, dishes, homework with the kids, and all of the typical "Mom" stuff... TOO MUCH!!  And this week will be another crazy one!  

I just want to say hello and let you all know how much I miss you.  TTYL.............P


----------



## jennz

mikamah said:


> Hello everyone.  I'll be your coach today, and just wanted to post a qotd and will be back later to catch up with everybody.
> 
> How did you find the DIS and other than the BL thread, where else do you "hang out" on the dis?  Are you members of any other internet boards too?  Have you ever done a trip report and if you have you could share the link.
> 
> .



I found out about the Dis when I was planning dh's 40th bd trip...our first big trip to WDW with friends.  One of the people who went with us got a lot of info from here.  I can't believe that was 8 years ago!  I also check out the budget board on the Dis and sometimes the podcast board.  

I check out a work at home internet board at least once a day, that's my "office talk" .  

No to trip reports...I plan to a lot but never follow through.


----------



## cruisindisney

I found out about the dis when we were planning our first Disney Cruise.  I have been hooked ever since.  I am always reading the scrapbooking threads and currently we are planning another cruise in March so I'm on the DCL threads and Disneyland threads.

It was a down week for me thanks to a 24 hour stomach bug.  When you eat only 8 crackers and water for a day with rushing to the bathroom every little bit, you loose some weight.  That was definately doing it the hard way!  Really took my energy level down and I'm trying to build it back up.  Going for a walk/run today when my neighbor finally calls.  Really gets annoying waiting on her, but she gets annoyed when I go without her.


----------



## 50sjayne

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--Think about where you were at the start of your journey and where you are now. List at least one positive thing that you have accomplished. This can be about anything--really think about how your life has changed. I know everyone has at least one thing, because I can think of at least one thing for everyone!



I don't have any more back pain. this a looong way away from the pain I had _every day_ for years.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I am down to a size 8 from a 16! I can now do 2+ miles on the elliptical without wanting to quit at a half mile!
> 
> I am so excited to say that I have a new low weight to report! 151.8!!!! Down .4 for the week which is great seeing how the week started! I have 6.8 to go until goal and 11.8 for the ultimate. I hope to get a little below 145 with my Disney trip looming! I will only be home a week before the final weigh in so I will have to work hard to get off what I gain on the vacation!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Disney is a great motivator!
> 
> 
> 
> keenercam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should be grateful I can walk, right?  And it's not like my future is on the line like the young man on my son's high school's football team who suffered a compound fracture of his tibia during a recent game.  I understand that I am 47 years old and what's the big deal, right? But it is a big deal for me because of where I have been and what it took to get to where I was before I got hurt.
> 
> I just don't know how I can in good conscience show up at the start line of the 1/2 in January with my current 18 minute pace, but I paid for it and it seems I deserve at least the opportunity to try, right?  I keep hoping that there will be a sudden "surge" in improvement but it is getting worse instead of better.  I know I was never an athlete or a runner but having what small identity I had as a WISH race team member taken away from me is more devastating than I can communicate. And I feel so guilty complaining when others are facing much more serious challenges than I am, which just makes it even harder to participate in the real world right now.
> 
> I am so sorry for the novel.  I just cannot cope right now.  And I really, truly feel like no one understands.  So, I am wallowing. Ignore me.  I'll get over this. I promise.  And then I'll be a positive, contributing loser again.  Thank you for letting me vent. You guys are truly wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had a lot of great responses here-- all I can add is swimming? That's what I did after I really hurt my back--it's all I could do and I Loved it. Plus you get the jacuzzi .
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Congratulations.
> 
> Ok, I am going to process a little bit here before I go do some retail therapy. I feel like I need to wrap my brain around all of this before Mike and I start trying to figure out what to do.
> 
> Long story short. In January Mike had been on his current job for about 18months. He told his manager we were seriously starting to think about relocating (with the same company) because we wanted to be closer to ds, warmer weather, new challenges, etc. In Feb they posted a position in his same group doing the same kind of stuff, but working directly for the executive in charge, and having a team that reported to him. So he took it, which reset his clock. (They are ususally okd to switch jobs every 2-3 years depending on what's going on.) And he has really enjoyed the job. This guy is hard to work for, but he thought things were going fine, no complaints, etc.
> 
> Wed the boss calls him in his office to tell him not to worry, nothing is really changing, everything is great, BUT he is retructuring his organization and is going to hire someone new for Mike and one other guy to report to (along with Mike's team.) No warning, no nothing. And he then told him this was not a demotion, but he needed to restructure, and he and the executive HR guy knew it would upset people, but too bad. And sure you can reapply for the job you already have essentially but it was left as there was no point.
> 
> So Mike came home so upset, basically feeling demoralized. He got into see the HR person today and she said, yep she can understand why he's upset, but she didn't think it was a demotion either, this guy just doesn't play well with others. She also told him she would back him up in looking for a new position either here or with another division in another state (which is where we were in January) but to make sure he knew what he wanted because it would burn some bridges. She also told him to write down his frustrations and go to talk to the manager again. It won't change anything, but then he won't be so shocked when Mike applies for something else. She also basically agreed that yep he is back where he was in January--which means his clock is now well over 2years.
> 
> So, now we need to figure out what we want to do. I don't think he wants to work for this guy anymore, and really I don't want him to. The part of me that hates change, just wants him to find something else here, even though it will mean a new project and crazy hours. I like my job. But we (and Mike especially) have thought about moving for years. So is this one of those pivotal moments in your life? And once he starts looking there are going to be some unhappy people--whether the position is here or in another state, and there is a good possibility that all he will succeed in doing is ticking people off and having his transfer blocked.
> 
> The good news is, she really validated his feelings of frustration and he does have the opportunity to stay with this company. The bad news is we have to make a decision.
> 
> So that's where we are. I really want chips and dip. Really, really, really. And I have to be careful not to overdo it on the beer tonight. But Mike has been very supportive of me, so I feel like I need to get my act together and be the rational one in all of this.
> 
> Thanks for listening. I am going to look for some jeans!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a boss who was very difficult once. I looked up different stuff on how to deal with them and one thing I found helpful was writing him a letter that he never saw. Just getting stuff out made me think more rationally I guess. the people you work with make such a difference in a job. Moving might make sense for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> goldcupmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think this last week has been one of the longest of my life! This 'novella' sums it up - unfortunately it is pasted from my WISH journal as I am out of time.
> 
> I'm a horrible 'BL' member at present. I've read a few posts here & there, but no time to breathe.
> 
> Cam, Hugs to you!  I get it!  I was 16 when I had my ankle rebuilt and was told I had a 50% chance of ever walking normally again!  You will make it thru, but it's pretty much being in mourning for a bit.  Praying for you!
> 
> And now my current saga......
> 
> Saturday, 10/30, DS21, his friend & I spent 7 hours at the shooting range qualifying for our Concealed Carry permits.  It was amazingly fun!  And I passed!
> They all decided I need a huge revolver instead of my compact Glock.  I am more accurate with it...or one handed, left handed....go figure!  But, I don't think I could carry a revolver bigger than my dog!
> 
> Got home around 4:30, made dinner, started laundry.  At about 6:30 went to check on laundry and the downstairs was flooded with sewage...AGAIN!  Only this time spread a bit further because there was no carpet/pad to soak it up.
> 
> Called State Farm & had to file a totally new claim (another $500 deductible), ended up in a hotel Sat/Sun because couldn't get the plumber out.  All luggage packed, so everything in Walmart Bags.  Left hotel Mon morning w/ everything in cars.  Plumber couldn't come out.  Back to hotel.  Did the same thing Tues morning.  Plumber to come between 8 - 10.  Never showed.  Called him about 10 & he forgot to write it down.  Back to hotel with our fancy luggage.  Had another guy come out who sells the pumps & he told DH needed to replumb, rewire, move pump outside, etc....about $12k.  Wednesday the real plumber came out and we had the 1/1million chance of getting a defective pump.  Fortunately, pump company took it back & the additional plumber cost was under $200.  We got to move home Wed night.  Poor dogs were suffering from being alone.
> 
> DH had to take off M - W.  Monday morning, he tried to start his cycle at hotel & battery dead.  Bought one Mon night.  They sold him wrong size.  Tuesday I had to go get a different one.  If he hadn't had vacation left, I would be a total basket case.  Constant running, not knowing what is going on, etc.
> 
> This last 'flood' took out my laundry room floor, so now replacing it is being paid for.  Only damaged a few pieces of laundry and a hamper, so that is good.  Everything else is out of the house.  I have 2 20' storage containers in the street out front.  Have had workmen all week.  Lots of time for them spent waiting for a plumber as they didn't want to fix things only to have them get soaked again when the pump was replaced.
> 
> I didn't get online to qualify Wednesday, but just needed to before 8 p.m. tonight.  And I did qualify, so next 2 weeks I will score from 11:30 - 8p.m.  Hopefully quickly as I'm paid by the read.
> 
> Painting is done, but they will come out one more time when they put in the molding & finish doors to touch up.  I am having downstairs family room, hall, bathroom, closets & laundry room tiled.  Tile guy comes monday afternoon to rip out/haul away carpet & prep floors.  After tile he will carpet DDs room and the staircase.  DH is insistent on doing the laminate upstairs in living, dining and hallway.  With any luck, I will have furniture before Thanksgiving...but with DH doing the laminate, I'm not certain.  They won't move us back in until everything is done.
> 
> My freezer is now on the back sunporch along with my washer.  No washer/dryer hooked up is driving me crazy!  But life goes on.
> 
> God really has a sense of humor.  On my 'to do' list for the year was to paint/carpet one room of the house.  Due to the 'flood' all but kitchen, 2 bathrooms, 3 bedrooms are being redone.  Even the molding/woodwork.  Not how I planned to accomplish it, but God thought this was best.
> 
> Food has been horrid, eating out for almost a week, not drinking much as a bathroom trip took 20 min & a car ride.  Not exercising.  I am managing to maintain most days, but barely.  I think just the sodium in fast food is killing me.
> 
> Hopefully life will calm down a bit now.  At present, I'm hunting for DS21s car keys.  He has only one set and we can't find them anywhere!
> 
> Need to finish the Claim on damaged goods so I can start getting some $$ back that I'm spending.  Hoping to get at least one really long walk in this weekend and more than 4-5 hours sleep/night.  Time will tell!  Hope all is well with everyone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AAAaaaaah! It's a good thing you are such a 'grown up'. You are handling everything so well.
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.  I'll be your coach today, and just wanted to post a qotd and will be back later to catch up with everybody.
> 
> How did you find the DIS and other than the BL thread, where else do you "hang out" on the dis?  Are you members of any other internet boards too?  Have you ever done a trip report and if you have you could share the link.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Found the Dis through The Unofficial Guide. I go to the Disneyland main page mostly, then the community area of Disneyland. Pop into the the budget board on occasion. I'm a member of micechat, gottadeal, photobucket, HOJO anaheim, biddingfor travel, live 365, just started a facebook but really don't want to have much to do with it. I have the last trip report in my tagline I think still, and here's the link to the one before:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2135681
Click to expand...


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz said:


> Rose - wow, that is horrible for Mike.    Can he look for something outside of this company?  Did you have chips and dip?


Thanks Jennifer. I did not have the chips and dip, but I did have ff with my yummy boca burger. I'm making hot spinach artichoke dip to take to our friends tonight. 



tigger813 said:


> Rose- We are also eating at Biergarten, Ohana, Crystal Palace, DH and I are having a date night at Yachtsman and parents are having a date at Artists Point. Most days will be breakfast in the room and we always do CS at Sunshine Seasons after Soarin' and I love to eat around the WS. I also usually have a burger at Cosmic Ray's.
> 
> 
> TTFN


Have you eaten at Yachtsman? We ate there in October and I had the gnocchi and Mike had some fish--the potatoes that came with it had baby shrimp in them. The gnocci was delicious and Mike thought his was great too. Our waiter found it amusing that neither one of us got steak at a steakhouse. I also had this bourbon cherry cocktail. It was yummy!

Taryn--First, great list. Thanks for sharing all the job/moving stuff. I am so sorry that Brad has to deal with that everyday. And I get it that you don't want to leave your family. We would not have even considered moving when DS was in high school. But you are right we are in a good place right now. And the manager and the vp are making it kind of clear how they feel right now when Mike was told they decided they weren't going to worry who it upset. And Mike is not the only one who got shafted in all this. I think he feels blindsided and he told me earlier he hates feeling like he is being run out of town--whether that was the intention or not. Yesterday he read the job description and it was basically his job with a little more thrown in. So he now has no idea what his job even is. 

I hope your party goes well. Please let me know if you decide to do any kind of online party. And I think you should stop by the maintainers thread if you get a minute. Corinna and I (and occasionally P and another girl) have been talking about some of the same stuff you brought up. Hang in there.

Hi P! Hope your weekend goes well.



cruisindisney said:


> It was a down week for me thanks to a 24 hour stomach bug.  When you eat only 8 crackers and water for a day with rushing to the bathroom every little bit, you loose some weight.  That was definately doing it the hard way!  Really took my energy level down and I'm trying to build it back up.  Going for a walk/run today when my neighbor finally calls.  Really gets annoying waiting on her, but she gets annoyed when I go without her.


Glad you are feeling better. I had a neighbor I used to walk with who was like that. You just have to decide whether the company is worth the aggravation. I eventually decided it wasn't.



50sjayne said:


> I don't have any more back pain. this a looong way away from the pain I had _every day_ for years.
> 
> Moving might make sense for you guys.


Back pain is a huge motivator. And you're right it might be time to go.

Hope everyone is having a good day. I got my flu shot today. I think Mike and I have a plan. He's going to let his boss know on Tuesday how frustrated he is. He's also going to start looking for something with another company. If by Jan/Feb we are still here, then he's going to start looking for something in his company either here or in another state. That will give whoever they hire a chance to get settled and he won't look so reactionary. I am trying to look at all of this as kind of like weight loss--it's a process and a journey that can't be fixed or settled overnight. And if I have learned anything over the last year, it's that sometimes good things take time.  I don't like to say that I've gained patience, but I am gaining the ability to wait for things. And while it's not always easy, waiting is not so bad.

Have a great afternoon.


----------



## mikamah

50sjayne said:


> I don't have any more back pain. this a looong way away from the pain I had _every day_ for years.
> 
> I have the last trip report in my tagline I think still, and here's the link to the one before:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2135681


Isn't it wonderful you no longer have any back pain.  Thanks for the link to your trip report.  I like to read trip reports as my trips come closer. 



cruisindisney said:


> It was a down week for me thanks to a 24 hour stomach bug.  When you eat only 8 crackers and water for a day with rushing to the bathroom every little bit, you loose some weight.  That was definately doing it the hard way!  Really took my energy level down and I'm trying to build it back up.  Going for a walk/run today when my neighbor finally calls.  Really gets annoying waiting on her, but she gets annoyed when I go without her.


Hope you're feeling back to normal soon and got a good walk/run in.  It is so annoying when you have to wait for people, especially when it's a chronic thing.  I hate even more when I am the late one and make people wait.  


jennz said:


> I found out about the Dis when I was planning dh's 40th bd trip...our first big trip to WDW with friends.  One of the people who went with us got a lot of info from here.  I can't believe that was 8 years ago!  I also check out the budget board on the Dis and sometimes the podcast board.
> 
> I check out a work at home internet board at least once a day, that's my "office talk" .
> 
> No to trip reports...I plan to a lot but never follow through.


Hi Jenn!  Isn't is amazing how fast the time flies. It's almost time to start planning dh's 50th bd trip!!



pjlla said:


> Good Saturday morning friends!
> 
> This will be a short HI!  Life has been just right out straight lately.  I would love to find the time today to read and reply, but it isn't happening right now.
> 
> I had a decent weigh-in yesterday, despite a total lack of exercise lately.  But eating has been just fine.
> 
> This business of working 5 days a week is for the BIRDS!  I honestly don't know how people do it!!  Like I said, work, combined with coaching Robotics, swim meets, laundry, dishes, homework with the kids, and all of the typical "Mom" stuff... TOO MUCH!!  And this week will be another crazy one!
> 
> I just want to say hello and let you all know how much I miss you.  TTYL.............P


Always great to hear from you.  Hope the craziness settles down for you soon.  Great job on the eating, and glad you were happy with weighin.





mikamah said:


> Hello everyone.  I'll be your coach today, and just wanted to post a qotd and will be back later to catch up with everybody.
> 
> How did you find the DIS and other than the BL thread, where else do you "hang out" on the dis?  Are you members of any other internet boards too?  Have you ever done a trip report and if you have you could share the link.


I found it planning michael's 5th b-day trip, 4 years ago.  A girl at work told me about it, and after that trip was when I found the wish board, and have been here ever since.  I tend to stick here with the bl challenge, am on the Incredibles Wish team but don't feel like I post enough on that thread, and will lurk around the family/trip planning boards, and ask an occassional question.  I am on facebook, but don't belong to any other discussion boards.  A friend of mine who runs loves the Daily Mile, so I do want to check that out some time, but just haven't yet. 
As for trip reports, I always think about doing one, and never start them.  I keep a disney  journal, and the first trip, wrote every night, but the past couple, write sporadically, and then recap when we get home.  I figure when I'm in a nursing home michael can read my disney journal to me.


flipflopmom said:


> QOTD: FOR THIS Challenge alone:  Despite not running in 2 weeks, not being active on the thread, not journaling or counting a thing, I am maintaining right now.  I have had 6 people this week tell me not to loose any more weight, that I am starting to look too thin in the face.  Well, tell it to my belly.   I think the stress of life is showing on my face, but people are attributing it to weight loss.  Mom told me I need to start curling my hair instead of straightening it, that I look "gaunt" with it straight.  There's a word that's never been applied to me before.   But, I FEEL SO FAT!  I look in the mirror, and HATE what I see.  I used to feel good about it, but I guess I am having a hard time feeling good about anything.
> 
> AK is adjusting okay to being off team, but I cried for hours at her "farewell".  It was AWFUL.  Crying now thinking about it.  Then last night, she told me she shaved her pits the night before, and her ****s hurt.  I am not ready for that.  She's not ready for that.  Brad told me 2 weeks ago to make her start carrying a pad with her, b/c she had major PMS symptoms going on.  She's only 11,  I was hoping she would put off starting TOM for a few more years.  I wonder if lowering her activity level had something to do with it.  Her body is changing, her emotions/attitude are changing.
> 
> You knew I would get back on with a mega novel eventually!  I have to go now.  MAJOR lots to do today!  We shampooed the carpets last night, they look so much better, but the house is a WRECK, and people are coming at 3.
> 
> I think about you guys often.  Thanks for all the support!
> Taryn


Hi taryn.  It is always great to hear from you.  Hugs to you with all that's going on, and to AK.  You are such a good mom and I'm sure you will be able to help her through all these changes her body is going through.  It's got to be tough, and emotional to see your little girl growing up.   Michael's definitely maturing a lot this year, and is not a little boy any more, and it's emotional.  Hang in there.  Good luck with the pampered chef show today.  Maybe someone will hit a big scratch ticket on the way over, and spend tons.  Are you able to do any internet shows?  I know my niece did a fund raiser for her school, and she could email the info to out of area people so they could order.  Glad to hear you're maintaining through all  you're going through.  




tigger813 said:


> Rose- We are also eating at Biergarten, Ohana, Crystal Palace, DH and I are having a date night at Yachtsman and parents are having a date at Artists Point. Most days will be breakfast in the room and we always do CS at Sunshine Seasons after Soarin' and I love to eat around the WS. I also usually have a burger at Cosmic Ray's.


Sounds like some fabulous eating.  We ate at Biergarten, and I was surprized I really liked the food.  It was my brother's choice, but it was great.  The 32 oz beers were so fun, and the barvarian cheesecake do die for.  That's so fun you and dh will have a date night too.  Are you doing a trip report?  



Rose&Mike said:


> AFM--We had such a good time last night. We see these friends a couple times a month. They are about 15 years older than us and we just love them.  They are definitely like a surrogate family. We're actually going to go watch the Carolina game tonight at their house. I was telling her what was going on with Tom and I kept remembering all the other stuff that happened during the last two weeks. I had conveniently started blocking it all out. Last night I had a boca burger, but fixed like one of the specialty burgers. It was so good! I even ate the entire bun and fries! I can't remember the last time I ate that much at one sitting--maybe when we were at Disney.
> 
> Not sure what we are doing today. We don't have a planned run this weekend--the first time since late April. We might go to the Y, we might not. It's kind of nice to not feel any pressure, since my next scheduled race is in February!


Glad you had a nice night after another stressful week.  So sorry for all dh is going through at work.  It sounds like you're really doing well to think everything through before making any quick decisions.  I'm a firm believer that things happen for a reason and that everything will work out the way it is supposed to.  It's just tough when it's so unknown. 



goldcupmom said:


> Well, I think this last week has been one of the longest of my life! This 'novella' sums it up - unfortunately it is pasted from my WISH journal as I am out of time.


Julie,  I can not even imagine having to go through all that you've been through, let alone twice!  Hang in there.  



cclovesdis said:


> I have to study for my tests. They are 2 weeks from tomorrow and I have so much more material to study.  Today, I bought 5 more workbooks. 4 were inexpensive and have extremely useful info in them, so they were some nice finds. The 5th is on grammar/editing. It was more expensive, but since it is a good percentage of the test, I justified it. I decided that Id rather spend the extra money and increase my chance of passing than not pass and feel like I didnt study. At least if I dont pass, I can honestly say I studied.
> 
> So, that being said, tonight will probably be my last round of replies to everyone for the next 2 weeks. I feel terrible, and will definitely offer support and encouragement whenever possible, but I do need to study. I know you understand. And, TIA!


Don't feel bad, CC.  You have been so awesome always posting and replying to so many, and we'll miss hearing from you as much, but totally understand.  You study your little heart out, and we can't wait to hear how you ace your exam.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Thanks, I think I've finally kicked my cold to the curb. I took Dylan to have a hearing test done this morning and they said it was flat, which I guess means that he has fluid in his ears, so they said that we're doing the right thing by having tubes put in. We have the date set for November 30th, so hopefully it all goes well.
> 
> Thanks, I wasn't even thinking about them taking him away, so that would probably be a good idea. They said since he's the youngest one in that day that he'll probably go first which means we'll have to be there at 6:45. Unfortunately he can't eat anything after midnight so that could be tough seeing as he's always starving first thing.


Well, it's good the hearing test confirms the need for the tubes, and it will be nice to have his surgery early in the morning.  It would be so hard to not feed him til later in the day.  Where is he having the surgery?  



dvccruiser76 said:


> For all those close to Mass, Mary Poppins will be showing in Boston this spring and tickets go on sale this Sunday. I can't wait!


That sounds fun.  Have you ever seen the Christmas Carol at the north shore music theater in Beverly?  It is fabulous, and I hear it's coming back this year since the reopened.  I'm going to take michael for his birthday with my sister.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Since starting my "final" journey on April 26, 2010:
> 
> 1. Wt loss 34lbs.
> 2. ran 7 miles.
> 3. got my 5K time faster by 12 minutes.
> 4. Fit into clothes that I havent worn in years.
> 5. fit into my kids tiny recliners they got.  I know this is silly but I feel good being able to sit in them without worry of breaking it.
> 6. I dont feel so tired and sick to my stomach all the time.
> 
> Wow I have had quite an exhausting day.  Ryans party went really well and I was so busy talking and hosting that I realized at the end I didnt even eat anything.  So I had one tiny slice of chicken bruschetta pizza I made and a cupcake.  Not the best choice of nutrition but at least I did not over induldge. Ryan had a great time.  The kids ended up not even watching the movie...they just wanted to play.   Not sure why I thought a group of 5-7 year olds...mostly boys would sit for the movie anyway.  He got some nice clothes, a toy story puzzle, the trio block batman cave, and a few batman action figures.  He was a very happy camper.  Tomorrow is our family party......round two. He will be on tomorrow because he finally is getting his Nintendo DS that he has been asking for since june.  I have to unfortunatly start the day at work with another flu clinic.  Then everyone will be here by 3pm.  Mostly likely I will get back on in the late evening so have a great saturday!


Love your list, Lindsay.  You really have come so far in such a short time.  
Glad Ryan had a great time at his party.  Boys are busy, aren't they.  Hope you enjoy the rest of your party weekend. 



tggrrstarr said:


> What a perfect question for today!  I was feeling annoyed at being up this week, about half a pound, for the first time in the challenge.  Then I saw your question, and realized how much has changed just since July.  I am just over 35 lbs lighter, fitting in smaller clothes, eating so much better and exercising almost every day!  If you had asked me 6 months ago if I thought I'd be doing just one of these, I would have said NO Way!


35 pounds is fabulous since july.  Congratulations.  It was an awesome question to remind those of us who may not be losing to remember all the positive changes we have put in our lives. 



lisah0711 said:


> Well, I was a samer but down more than three inches on WIN! for a total of 10 3/4 inches since the challenge started.    I'm so glad that you started this challenge, Connie, because it really has allowed me to see progress every single time, even when the scale is moving slower than I would like.  Thank you!
> 
> In-laws arrive this afternoon.  Chili in the crockpot for dinner.  Lots of visiting and alcohol to smooth any rough edges from too much togetherness.    DH is brining the turkey today.  It will be kind of nice to have Thanksgiving behind us!


Awesome job on the inches, Lisa!!!  Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours this weekend!  Have some stuffing for me, and a sliver of pumpkin pie. 



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone.  I'm sorry I've been such a terrible team member recently.  I still am going through a rough patch, which is why I haven't been here much.  I have been so down.
> 
> I am so sorry for the novel.  I just cannot cope right now.  And I really, truly feel like no one understands.  So, I am wallowing. Ignore me.  I'll get over this. I promise.  And then I'll be a positive, contributing loser again.  Thank you for letting me vent. You guys are truly wonderful.


Oh, Cam, I am so sorry for all you are going through.  You are such an inspiration to me, and have overcome so much, and I can't imagine how tough this is for you.  Jenn said it so well, take the time to feel the feelings, and hopefully every day you will begin to feel a little better.  We are always here to listen.  Hang in there.


jennz said:


> Cam   Don't be mad at yourself, let yourself feel bad - what you are going through sucks!  Yes still go January...you'll start and that's huge.  The worst that will happen is you'll be with friends and will celebrate being alive and starting.  That's not too bad is it?    Yes, of course you are grateful you can walk, but you also have to be sad you're not where you were or where you want to be.  This is a sad grieving time...don't deny your feelings.  You are adjusting to the "new Cam."  Girl...take your time, embrace your feelings and you can move on.  and post post post!


Jenn, this was so well said.  


Rose&Mike said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day. I got my flu shot today. I think Mike and I have a plan. He's going to let his boss know on Tuesday how frustrated he is. He's also going to start looking for something with another company. If by Jan/Feb we are still here, then he's going to start looking for something in his company either here or in another state. That will give whoever they hire a chance to get settled and he won't look so reactionary. I am trying to look at all of this as kind of like weight loss--it's a process and a journey that can't be fixed or settled overnight. And if I have learned anything over the last year, it's that sometimes good things take time.  I don't like to say that I've gained patience, but I am gaining the ability to wait for things. And while it's not always easy, waiting is not so bad.
> 
> Have a great afternoon.


It must feel so good to have a plan in place, and a time goal for the job search.  It's so good that mike will speak to his boss, and maybe he'll respond in a positive way to the criticism, but at least mike should feel better for standing up for himself for being treated unfairly. 

Went for a walk/run at the park, and michael does some laps with me, and today he did 2 miles total.  We raced a few times, and he seemed surprised I could go as fast as I could.  Of course, I was dying after a short distance, but he probably could have run on and on.  Maybe I'll use him to get some speed work in.  I tend to stick with my 14-15 min pace, but I know I should mix it up a little on the short runs.  
We're going to the Apple store to check out the Ipods.  Instead of a big kids party he's going to get an ipod for birthday.  Then we might go see Megamind tonight, or watch a movie on tv.  
I've been trying to clean up the house a bit, doing laundry, and want to finish putting the halloween stuff away.  I usually wait til after Thanksgiving to put the Christmas stuff out, but we're going to my brothers the day after t-giving for the weekend, so I may start early.

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: It's all DH's (doconeill) fault that I live on the boards! I also like to visit the Disigns thread and have been frequenting the Community boards lately. DH writes our trip reports. He has a Disney site that he puts those on www.oinc.net/disney

Been a crazy day. I had my book fair this morning until 3. It went reasonably well, better than last week so I'm happy. 

DH texted me that DD1s DSi wouldn't work this morning. DD2 may have damages one of the pins so it couldn't read the game cards anymore. Figures, they both finally have DSis and one has to break. We can get it fixed for $60 including shipping and hopefully it will be back in time for our trip! PHEW!

Soccer is finally done! DD1s team lost but DH said she played her best aggressive game of the season.

Came home and made pancakes and bacon for supper. Now we're watching Family Game Night that we recorded the other night.

I'll probably bring the Wii up after we watch this and maybe play a game or two tonight.

Soooo looking forward to the extra hour of sleep tomorrow! Hopefully it will allow me to get in at least an hour's workout in the morning before getting ready for the b'day party at one.

I did well food wise today. I had two cups of tea, water, a cup of Italian Wedding Soup (amazingly good), a protein bar and two mini 3 Musketeer Bars. I had to have the soup as it was FREEZING in the hall we were in. I've never had that kind before! Soo glad I did!!!!

TTFN


----------



## jennz

just reading through doing my usual lurking and decided to post.    DH sliced his finger today - nasty!  You could see the tissue under his skin!  After many gentle suggestions that I take him to the urgent care or er he finally agreed and ended up with 4 stitches   Men!  I don't mean that to be sexist - but we all know that most - not all but most - men are like that while most (again not all but most) women would have been asking for a ride.  

Rose and Taryn - I think it's so hard to see some you love treated unjustly.  DH has been through that at work and sometimes I have to actually stop myself from storming the office!  I KNOW he's a great guy and does a great job.  I don't understand how some of these people get in the positions they are in.  Why is it ever acceptable to have an employee at any level, let alone management, be nasty, rude and unapproachable?    I do believe in my heart that karma works, though  and though we usually don't get it to see it it is coming back on them.  

I'm very happy for our extra hour tonight!  DD has a cheer comp tomorrow and then straight to church for her 3 hour confirmation class.  I'm there too helping with the dinner...what was I thinking when I volunteered for this for 2 years?!  I need to learn to keep my mouth shut.

I'm in a pretty black mood right now...I think I'm going to watch a Two and Half Men.    Maybe have a glass of wine.  I know what it's from...we are trying to work with our lender to adjust our mortgage - this has been going on since July - and they have filed foreclosure on us.  We have a settlement meeting with them in court on 11/19 to reach our new agreement, so there will not actually be a foreclosure, but it's still out there.  Anyway -  today while DH and I were at the urgent care some realtors actually knocked on our door.  DD was here with a friend and the realtors saw them through the window so they ran and hid in dd's bedroom while the dogs barked (good girls and dogs).  DD said they sat there in  our driveway about 15 minutes then they stuck a generic letter on our porch saying they have someone who wants to buy our house to help us out of our "financial situation."  I'm angry and insulted and I think they need to be pretty glad I wasn't home!  Am I overreacting?  Perhaps.  But this is my home and stay away from it and us!  They crossed a line.  

Okay end of rant   Thanks for listening and putting up with me.


----------



## SettinSail

Hello BL friends!

We are back from our trip to Ireland.  We had an awesome time but it was very BLUSTERY there.  We had read the weather in advance to be in the 50's with light rain, didn't think that would be too bad but somehow we missed the part about 25-30 mph WINDS!  That makes a BIG difference!

We spent the first 3 days just touring Dublin from sun-up to sun-down and by Thursday we were ready to go somewhere else.  We were able to book a coach trip to Western Ireland for Friday but we missed getting on a tour Thursday as they all leave by about 7:00 am.  So we had one sort of slow day.  We visited all the free museums and shopped a little that day.  I am so glad we got out of Dublin into the country side on Friday.  We saw amazing scenery and visited the Cliffs of Moher at the Atlantic Ocean.  It was a 12 hour coach trip to go that far and back to Dublin.  Not sure we could have done 2 all day tours back to back Thurs and Friday anyway.  Guess I could have planned better but it was such a last minute trip.  We ended up choosing the Cliffs tour over Blarney Castle tour as I read online that it was very "touristy" and also that one cost much more.

Anyway, I highly recommend a visit to Ireland but go in Summer

I was able to read a little on the boards while I was in the hotel room at night as we had free Wifi.  We would typically be out of the room by 9:00 every morning and back in the room by 8:30 pm at the latest and asleep by 10:00   That is sort of how we do vacation, we don't go "out" at night unless we are at Disney or on a cruise.  Maybe if it was just me and hubby we would go out at night too. We went slightly over the budget we set for ourselves to spend, I think by maybe 100 Euros or so and I did terrible on my eating and even drank a couple of cokes   I am anxious to weigh in tomorrow.  Last time I weighed last Sunday morning I was up 3 pounds as I had a terrible time eating over that weekend and could not get satisfied. 
So I am thinking I could be up even farther but I hope to be back to "normal" weight by the weigh-in next Friday and then work hard to start losing again after that.  I still have 6 more pounds to lose by Dec 18th to make the goal I set for myself in this challenge.

I know I am leaving someone out but this is what I can remember from reading/skimming quickly this week:

*Cupcaker*  Love your cute new puppy!!  He is adorable!  Hope your other dog is adjusting well and training is still going well.  Good luck with your big presentation coming up!

*My3princes*  Great choice on your paint color!!  I LOVE decorating and paint and also thought about a pale green or yellow to go with that mural later.  I didn't want to go back and make another suggestion and have you think I was getting obsessed with it
Good luck with your long hours and hope it won't be long until you are only working ONE job!

*Cam*  Hang in there!   I am wondering if you didn't have the pressure of the half marathon in January on you if you would feel differently?  Easy for me to say but I hope you can take things one day at a time.  You are always so positive and helpful to us here!  Hope you are feeling back to your normal self soon!

*Corinna*  Thanks for the suggestions on running gear!  I am definitely shoppng for new gear when we visit the US in Dec.  In the meantime, I am switching to nylon track pant, wicking ss top and a windbreaker.  I did buy new headphones for my Ipod that hook over the ear.  They still fall off but not as much, maybe once a week.  Tomorrow I start w7d1, 25 minute runs all week   We'll see how that goes!

*Mommy of 2 pirates* 170's !!!!   AWESOME  

*Tigger/Tracey*  150's !!!!    WOW    

*Tggrstr*  We have also thought about getting the Kinnect, nice to hear your review.  I guess we will try it out at the store as well as trying out the Wii Fit and see which we like better.  

*Rose & Mike*  Good luck with your DH's job situation.  I feel your pain.  This move to Germany has not turned out to be all we thought it would be for my husband.    Right now we can't wait to get out of here!   I just hope we are given what we were promised at the end of the contract.  20 more months to go...

*Tayrn*  That's so hard for your husband too! What a sacrifice for hanging in on that job to take care of his family!  Hope better days are ahead for you both!

*Goldcupmom*  I can not imagine going through everything you are!  Hang in there and hope all returns to normal soon

*CC*  God luck with your studies !!!!!!!

Well, I had better go to bed.  It's 1:45 am here now.  We set our clocks back last Saturday night in Europe so tonight is the last night we are only 5 hours ahead of the US instead of the regular 6.  Ireland is one hour ahead of Germany so for a few days, I was only **4** hours ahead of the US!!!
Little things like that make me happy

Enjoy the rest of your weekend and I will check back in tomorrow after I face the SCALE

Shawn


----------



## tigger813

I think I'm all set for the b'day party tomorrow. I printed out a bunch of coloring pages for them to do while they watch the movie. I sorted out all the goodie bag items, I got out the plates, cups and napkins. Tomorrow we will just need to pick up the cake, a big TS balloon and order the pizza. Total cost for this party should be about $200. Cheapest one I've done in a long time!!!!

TTFN


----------



## Cupcaker

Another day chained to my desk.  I had enough with my weight not being where I want it to be so I started really keeping an eye on what I eat.  At least I can do that if I dont have time to exercise.  This morning I escaped and went to Old Navy.  BF bought me two new blouses  My presentation script is coming along.  I will start practicing it tomorrow.  I dont know how Im going to memorize everything   All I can think of is that by this time next Saturday, I will be done with it! The furbabies are finally asleep.  Theyre finally getting along a little better.  I ordered some free postcards yesterday from vistaprint as invitations to my gingerbread house party.  I cant wait to get them so I can mail them out!  Time flies so fast, the party is in one month!  I hope everyone is having a good weekend.  Its now starting to feel like Fall around here  

CC- youre going to ace those tests.  Youre such a hard worker and dedicated to what you do.  Thats how I also know you will reach your final weight goal as well.  Dont settle! We know things dont happen overnight, its an accumulation of our effort. So keep your eye on your final goal.

Lindsay- Glad the party went really well.  The boys seemed to be having a lot of fun.  Not eating at a party usually happens to me too.  Were just too busy making sure everything is going right.  

Julie- 

Rose-  Im happy you had such a great time last night!  

Tracey-  Your dining plans sound wonderful.  I especially like that youre having a date night.  Thats great that your book fair went well. 

Taryn- Hope your party went well today!  And good thing you didnt have to drive to it

Kathy- thats so nice Michael likes to run with you.  It must make the time more fun.  Wow, he must be a big boy now if he opted for the iPod instead of a party



mikamah said:


> How did you find the DIS and other than the BL thread, where else do you "hang out" on the dis?  Are you members of any other internet boards too?  Have you ever done a trip report and if you have you could share the link.
> .



I found DIS when I was planning for my first Disney cruise.  I learn so much from these boards.  Everytime we go to WDW or to the cruise, my BF wonders how I know so much.  I post a little on my upcoming cruise thread.  I like to stalk the wedding thread.  Its the place where I go to fantasize.  I also sometimes go to the budget board or the creative community board, but I havent had time lately.  

Pamela- 

Jenn- ITA about men!  I dont know whats up with realtors now a days.  I would be mad too.  I hope they leave you and your home alone from now on.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD--Think about where you were at the start of your journey and where you are now. List at least one positive thing that you have accomplished. This can be about anything--really think about how your life has changed. I know everyone has at least one thing, because I can think of at least one thing for everyone![/QUOTE]

I started my journey 7 years ago.  I was ashamed of how I looked and didn't want to be seen in public.  I went out for necessities and that was about it.  Now I'm confident and love to get out.  I'm proud of myself and my kids are proud to be seen with me 



> How did you find the DIS and other than the BL thread, where else do you "hang out" on the dis?  Are you members of any other internet boards too?  Have you ever done a trip report and if you have you could share the link.



I found the DIs while planning one of our past trips.  There have been quite a few and I don't remember which on it was.  I stumbled into a thread about designing shirts for trips.  I had done that before and was able to share what I had done.  That thread is still running, but is now one the 26th thread.  I have a close knit group of friends over there..


----------



## Cupcaker

It go really chilly here tonight so I went to go put on some warm pjs.  I found some that I had which havent fit for years, but I never got rid of them because I liked them.  They even fit me better now then they did back then.  That got me thinking...If I was able to make it this far, I can definitely go a little further.  My ultimate goal was to reach 128 to be in a healthy BMI range.  Im four pounds away.  Ive been kind of stuck here, but only because I havent put as much effort in it due to my schedule.  My schedule will start clearing up one week from now.  So I am giving myself a challenge: to lose 12 pounds in the next 11 weeks. That will put me at 120, a 60 pound weight loss.   Why 11 weeks?  11 weeks from now my family, friends, and I are going on a Disney cruise.  Two weeks after that is my 29th birthday. It would be nice to celebrate reaching my goal, which I havent seen for over ten years.  Lets just hope I dont gain any weight on that cruise!

Thats my rant of the day.  As you can tell, Ive been thinkng a lot today.  I just hope I stay this optimistic and motivated for the next 11 weeks.  Maybe I should put up little signs all over my house or a countdown calendar? or even one of those thermometer graph things  something public so it will really hold me accountable.

Well Im off to bed.  Im tired of sitting in my office.  I literally sat here for 9 hours straight.    Good night!


----------



## 50sjayne

jennz said:


> just reading through doing my usual lurking and decided to post.    DH sliced his finger today - nasty!  You could see the tissue under his skin!  After many gentle suggestions that I take him to the urgent care or er he finally agreed and ended up with 4 stitches   Men!  I don't mean that to be sexist - but we all know that most - not all but most - men are like that while most (again not all but most) women would have been asking for a ride.
> 
> Rose and Taryn - I think it's so hard to see some you love treated unjustly.  DH has been through that at work and sometimes I have to actually stop myself from storming the office!  I KNOW he's a great guy and does a great job.  I don't understand how some of these people get in the positions they are in.  Why is it ever acceptable to have an employee at any level, let alone management, be nasty, rude and unapproachable?    I do believe in my heart that karma works, though  and though we usually don't get it to see it it is coming back on them.
> 
> I'm very happy for our extra hour tonight!  DD has a cheer comp tomorrow and then straight to church for her 3 hour confirmation class.  I'm there too helping with the dinner...what was I thinking when I volunteered for this for 2 years?!  I need to learn to keep my mouth shut.
> 
> I'm in a pretty black mood right now...I think I'm going to watch a Two and Half Men.    Maybe have a glass of wine.  I know what it's from...we are trying to work with our lender to adjust our mortgage - this has been going on since July - and they have filed foreclosure on us.  We have a settlement meeting with them in court on 11/19 to reach our new agreement, so there will not actually be a foreclosure, but it's still out there.  Anyway -  today while DH and I were at the urgent care some realtors actually knocked on our door.  DD was here with a friend and the realtors saw them through the window so they ran and hid in dd's bedroom while the dogs barked (good girls and dogs).  DD said they sat there in  our driveway about 15 minutes then they stuck a generic letter on our porch saying they have someone who wants to buy our house to help us out of our "financial situation."  I'm angry and insulted and I think they need to be pretty glad I wasn't home!  Am I overreacting?  Perhaps.  But this is my home and stay away from it and us!  They crossed a line.
> 
> Okay end of rant   Thanks for listening and putting up with me.



Firstly--Thanks for reminding me about the time change--I have to work in the morning....
Secondly--realtors-- the worst kind of vultures...I'm sure you have a handle on it. 



Cupcaker said:


> It go really chilly here tonight so I went to go put on some warm pjs.  I found some that I had which havent fit for years, but I never got rid of them because I liked them.  They even fit me better now then they did back then.  That got me thinking...If I was able to make it this far, I can definitely go a little further.  My ultimate goal was to reach 128 to be in a healthy BMI range.  Im four pounds away.  Ive been kind of stuck here, but only because I havent put as much effort in it due to my schedule.  My schedule will start clearing up one week from now.  So I am giving myself a challenge: to lose 12 pounds in the next 11 weeks. That will put me at 120, a 60 pound weight loss.   Why 11 weeks?  11 weeks from now my family, friends, and I are going on a Disney cruise.  Two weeks after that is my 29th birthday. It would be nice to celebrate reaching my goal, which I havent seen for over ten years.  Lets just hope I dont gain any weight on that cruise!
> 
> Thats my rant of the day.  As you can tell, Ive been thinkng a lot today.  I just hope I stay this optimistic and motivated for the next 11 weeks.  Maybe I should put up little signs all over my house or a countdown calendar? or even one of those thermometer graph things  something public so it will really hold me accountable.
> 
> Well Im off to bed.  Im tired of sitting in my office.  I literally sat here for 9 hours straight.    Good night!



Oh gosh I was just thinking the same thing last night when I put on a pair of pj's I got at a Seattle Goodwill outlet with my daughter years ago. They were always too small but I kept them anyway because I liked them so much. They are loose now. I'm at 132. My goal weight is 135 so I'm doing good, under rather than slightly over like I've been running. This week was a test for me to see if I'd just slip back in to old ways of dealing emotional stuff. And I'm doing ok. Some things are worth the pain.  I have also found out since I started my journey almost 2 years ago that I am a lot stronger than I thought. What doesn't kill us.....


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  I got up my normal time but unfortunately it is was an hour earlier than it should have been.  I wasn't sleeping well anyway so I just got up.  

Dh and I went out last night to see Michael Finestein.  We have seen him several time before.  My sons gave me these tickets back at Mother's Day.  I am a big fan of older music.  He did a lot of Sinatra.  I am not a fan of Sinatra but Michael did a great job with his music.  He is also so knowledgeable about the history of the music and tells great stories about some of the great people he has met and worked with.  He was backed by a 16 piece band that was wonderful.  His musical conductor was Rosemary Clooney's director. All in all a great show.

The only bad part  of the show was at the end.  We were walking back to the car and I heard a click and my knee went out on me.  Something moved in my knee.  It must be the arthritis I have.  I was able to make it back to the car.  I did ice it a while when I came home.  Was able to sleep for a little while if I slept on my right side (not my usual side) It is still pretty sore.  I don't know how I am going to get to go grocery shopping.  It could be a long trip. 

I want to give a big hug to everyone who needs one.  

Question of the Day:  If there could be a 5th Disney World Park what theme would you like to see?  Would it be a fully extreme park or a combination like the other parks are now?

I think the parks need more thrill rides so it would have more thrill rides maybe a Marvel theme for the kids.  But I would also include some things for people who don't like thrill rides.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## SettinSail

Well, I had a pleasant surprise on the scale this morning, down 4 pounds

Last Sunday when I last weighed I was UP 3 pounds after a bad weekend of eating so those are gone and 1 new pound is gone.  I have now lost 21 pounds total and 10 pounds on this challenge.  I started last February so I've been going v-e-r-y slowly until I found this group.

Hubby weighed and he lost 2 pounds on vacation - we are just hoping the scale is not broken as we were both pleasantly surprised

Now I am feeling very motivated to get my 25 pound clippie - only 4 pounds away !!!



Cupcaker said:


> It go really chilly here tonight so I went to go put on some warm pjs.  I found some that I had which havent fit for years, but I never got rid of them because I liked them.  They even fit me better now then they did back then.  That got me thinking...If I was able to make it this far, I can definitely go a little further.  My ultimate goal was to reach 128 to be in a healthy BMI range.  Im four pounds away.  Ive been kind of stuck here, but only because I havent put as much effort in it due to my schedule.  My schedule will start clearing up one week from now.  So I am giving myself a challenge: to lose 12 pounds in the next 11 weeks. That will put me at 120, a 60 pound weight loss.   Why 11 weeks?  11 weeks from now my family, friends, and I are going on a Disney cruise.  Two weeks after that is my 29th birthday. It would be nice to celebrate reaching my goal, which I havent seen for over ten years.  Lets just hope I dont gain any weight on that cruise!
> 
> Thats my rant of the day.  As you can tell, Ive been thinkng a lot today.  I just hope I stay this optimistic and motivated for the next 11 weeks.  Maybe I should put up little signs all over my house or a countdown calendar? or even one of those thermometer graph things  something public so it will really hold me accountable.
> 
> Well Im off to bed.  Im tired of sitting in my office.  I literally sat here for 9 hours straight.    Good night!



Sounds like you are ready to do it !!!   Good luck reaching your goal.  I tell myself that even if I fall short of my goal, by setting it high I still make significant progress.  A lot better than if I set no goal at all!

Which Disney cruise are you going on?  I love Disney cruises!  Some tips for not gaining weight on the cruise are to take the stairs at all times, commit to exercise every day on the ship- first thing in the morning 30-40 minutes in the gym or walking on Deck 4, and to eat sensibly at breakfast and lunch and then allow yourself some indulgences at dinner.  Stay busy with activities and excursions!!  I gained only 2 pounds on our 10 day Med cruise in August.


Hope you all have a happy and productive week ahead!

Shawn


----------



## dvccruiser76

50sjayne said:


> You all know mine ;-) I have to have a nice desert wine and something easy but good for dinner.



Mmmmm I love a good dessert wine. My husband got me a small bottle of a Dr. Loosen late harvest reisling that I've been dying to try. Maybe for Thanksgiving we'll break it out. Have you ever tried the Magicale from Disney? I love the Banfi Rosa Regale, we fell in love with it 10 years ago on a trip to Disney and had it at our wedding for our toast. So yummy 



flipflopmom said:


> Hey everyone!  I don't even have time to read right now!  I did want to say hello.  I had my first Pampered Chef show last night.  As far as my "performance" I was fairly pleased.  Sales, however, were not at all what I was hoping for.  She had 2 people take the book home to "decide", got 2 bookings for December, and one person possibly interested in the business, so that part was okay.  I am getting nervous that I won't meet my quota to get my kit rebate, and a lot of other "perks/rewards" that will come with my magic number.  Oh well.



Good luck with your PC. Maybe since it's getting closer to Christmas people will start buying more. Maybe highlight some items that would make good gifts. I went to a party a few weeks ago and already have a ton of PC stuff, but they had this amazing Pineapple Rum Glaze sauce that they served over cream cheese and it was so addicting I had to buy 3 jars. If you have that and mention it as an easy appetizer for a holiday party people might try it, fall in love with it like I did and buy some. Also, there's a new buffalo rub in the book that I thought would make a good stocking stuffer for my husband and he loves buffalo wings. Just a thouht 



mikamah said:


> How did you find the DIS and other than the BL thread, where else do you "hang out" on the dis?  Are you members of any other internet boards too?  Have you ever done a trip report and if you have you could share the link.
> 
> .



Good question, I can't say that I remember 100%. I know I found the disboards when looking to book another Disney cruise. I'm not sure how I stumbled upon this thread, but I'm sure glad that I did.  Everything happens for a reason I guess and this was the kick in the butt that I needed. Perfect timing too as I found it a couple of weeks before this round of the challenge began. 



mikamah said:


> That sounds fun.  Have you ever seen the Christmas Carol at the north shore music theater in Beverly?  It is fabulous, and I hear it's coming back this year since the reopened.  I'm going to take michael for his birthday with my sister.



I took my brother years ago when he was little and it was amazing. I can't wait to take my son when he's a little older. Have a blast! 



SettinSail said:


> We are back from our trip to Ireland.  We had an awesome time but it was very BLUSTERY there.  We had read the weather in advance to be in the 50's with light rain, didn't think that would be too bad but somehow we missed the part about 25-30 mph WINDS!  That makes a BIG difference!



Sounds like you had a great time. Ireland is on my list of places to see. 



SettinSail said:


> Well, I had a pleasant surprise on the scale this morning, down 4 pounds



Yippie!!!!! Great job 

Good morning everyone. Not a ton of time to chat as my DS wants my attention. I stayed up until midnight last night and ended up buying tix for Mary Poppins for this February. I'm so excited, I've been waiting to see this show for over a year. 

Everyone have a great Sunday


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> The only bad part  of the show was at the end.  We were walking back to the car and I heard a click and my knee went out on me.  Something moved in my knee.  It must be the arthritis I have.  I was able to make it back to the car.  I did ice it a while when I came home.  Was able to sleep for a little while if I slept on my right side (not my usual side) It is still pretty sore.  I don't know how I am going to get to go grocery shopping.  It could be a long trip.


So sorry about your knee.  If you can rest and ice some more as much as possible, hopefully it is a strain and not more serious.  Hang in there. 



donac said:


> Question of the Day:  If there could be a 5th Disney World Park what theme would you like to see?  Would it be a fully extreme park or a combination like the other parks are now?


I think some more adventure rides would be great, too, but not just them.  A more scary/pirate/adventure type park, using themes from other movies.  Funny, G-force comes to mind because we loved it and are guinea pig people, but I decided they didn't use the characters because because of the guns and violence.  ( or maybe the movie wasn't well rated and Up was better)  I'd love to see an Up balloon ride.  But I guess they did that at dtd.  I'll stick with my nursing job.  



SettinSail said:


> Well, I had a pleasant surprise on the scale this morning, down 4 pounds
> 
> Last Sunday when I last weighed I was UP 3 pounds after a bad weekend of eating so those are gone and 1 new pound is gone.  I have now lost 21 pounds total and 10 pounds on this challenge.  I started last February so I've been going v-e-r-y slowly until I found this group.


Whoo hoo!!  Congrats.  21 pounds is awesome in less than a year.  I definintely think slow and steady tends to stay off more permanently, too.



50sjayne said:


> They are loose now. I'm at 132. My goal weight is 135 so I'm doing good, under rather than slightly over like I've been running. This week was a test for me to see if I'd just slip back in to old ways of dealing emotional stuff. And I'm doing ok. Some things are worth the pain.  I have also found out since I started my journey almost 2 years ago that I am a lot stronger than I thought. What doesn't kill us.....


So glad you're doing good with the emotions lately.  And staying under goal is aweome to have that buffer. 



Cupcaker said:


> It go really chilly here tonight so I went to go put on some warm pjs.  I found some that I had which havent fit for years, but I never got rid of them because I liked them.  They even fit me better now then they did back then.  That got me thinking...If I was able to make it this far, I can definitely go a little further.  My ultimate goal was to reach 128 to be in a healthy BMI range.  Im four pounds away.  Ive been kind of stuck here, but only because I havent put as much effort in it due to my schedule.  My schedule will start clearing up one week from now.  So I am giving myself a challenge: to lose 12 pounds in the next 11 weeks. That will put me at 120, a 60 pound weight loss.   Why 11 weeks?  11 weeks from now my family, friends, and I are going on a Disney cruise.  Two weeks after that is my 29th birthday. It would be nice to celebrate reaching my goal, which I havent seen for over ten years.  Lets just hope I dont gain any weight on that cruise!


You can do it!!  That is a very reasonable goal.  I like the idea of a chart out where you can see it. 



my3princes said:


> I started my journey 7 years ago.  I was ashamed of how I looked and didn't want to be seen in public.  I went out for necessities and that was about it.  Now I'm confident and love to get out.  I'm proud of myself and my kids are proud to be seen with me
> 
> I found the DIs while planning one of our past trips.  There have been quite a few and I don't remember which on it was.  I stumbled into a thread about designing shirts for trips.  I had done that before and was able to share what I had done.  That thread is still running, but is now one the 26th thread.  I have a close knit group of friends over there..


It must be a great feeling to be confident and know that your kids are proud of you.  I think I've visited that t-shirt thread too.  It's fun to make the matching shirts.




tigger813 said:


> I think I'm all set for the b'day party tomorrow. I printed out a bunch of coloring pages for them to do while they watch the movie. I sorted out all the goodie bag items, I got out the plates, cups and napkins. Tomorrow we will just need to pick up the cake, a big TS balloon and order the pizza. Total cost for this party should be about $200. Cheapest one I've done in a long time!!!!
> 
> TTFN


Whoo hoo!!  Happy birthday to dd!!!



tigger813 said:


> Soooo looking forward to the extra hour of sleep tomorrow! Hopefully it will allow me to get in at least an hour's workout in the morning before getting ready for the b'day party at one.


Did you get your extra hour?  michael came in my room at 5:30, but didn't want to go back to sleep, so I sent him out and got another hour and a half. 



jennz said:


> just reading through doing my usual lurking and decided to post.    DH sliced his finger today - nasty!  You could see the tissue under his skin!  After many gentle suggestions that I take him to the urgent care or er he finally agreed and ended up with 4 stitches   Men!  I don't mean that to be sexist - but we all know that most - not all but most - men are like that while most (again not all but most) women would have been asking for a ride.
> 
> I'm in a pretty black mood right now...I think I'm going to watch a Two and Half Men.    Maybe have a glass of wine.  I know what it's from...we are trying to work with our lender to adjust our mortgage - this has been going on since July - and they have filed foreclosure on us.  We have a settlement meeting with them in court on 11/19 to reach our new agreement, so there will not actually be a foreclosure, but it's still out there.  Anyway -  today while DH and I were at the urgent care some realtors actually knocked on our door.  DD was here with a friend and the realtors saw them through the window so they ran and hid in dd's bedroom while the dogs barked (good girls and dogs).  DD said they sat there in  our driveway about 15 minutes then they stuck a generic letter on our porch saying they have someone who wants to buy our house to help us out of our "financial situation."  I'm angry and insulted and I think they need to be pretty glad I wasn't home!  Am I overreacting?  Perhaps.  But this is my home and stay away from it and us!  They crossed a line.
> 
> Okay end of rant   Thanks for listening and putting up with me.


 Unbelieveable how those realtors are so pushy.  I hope your dd and her friend were ok.  I can only imagine how upsetting that could be for them.   
Nice work getting dh in for stitches.  Men will be men.  If it's something serious, they'll deny it and be fine, but on the other hand if they have a cold, sometimes it's the end of the world.  





SettinSail said:


> Hello BL friends!
> 
> We are back from our trip to Ireland.  We had an awesome time but it was very BLUSTERY there.  We had read the weather in advance to be in the 50's with light rain, didn't think that would be too bad but somehow we missed the part about 25-30 mph WINDS!  That makes a BIG difference!
> 
> We spent the first 3 days just touring Dublin from sun-up to sun-down and by Thursday we were ready to go somewhere else.  We were able to book a coach trip to Western Ireland for Friday but we missed getting on a tour Thursday as they all leave by about 7:00 am.  So we had one sort of slow day.  We visited all the free museums and shopped a little that day.  I am so glad we got out of Dublin into the country side on Friday.  We saw amazing scenery and visited the Cliffs of Moher at the Atlantic Ocean.  It was a 12 hour coach trip to go that far and back to Dublin.  Not sure we could have done 2 all day tours back to back Thurs and Friday anyway.  Guess I could have planned better but it was such a last minute trip.  We ended up choosing the Cliffs tour over Blarney Castle tour as I read online that it was very "touristy" and also that one cost much more.


Your trip sounds fabulous.  I went twice before I had my son, and we did the Blarney Castle once, and the cliffs both trips, and definitely the cliffs were one of my favorite places.  It was so beautiful, and I remember leaving there freezing on the march trip, and stopping in a cute little pub for toasted cheese sandwiches and Harp as we left the cliffs.  

After ccd this morning we are going to salem to tour the House of 7 Gables with the cub scouts.  Hoping it all goes well.  We only have 5 scouts, but they can be a little rambunctious when they're all together.  There's a great park down the street, so I figure if they're good during the tour, maybe we can stop at the park afterwards.  

Have a great sunday.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning!

No, Kathy I didn't sleep extra! I stayed in bed a bit and then got up.

I just finished 3.5 miles on the elliptical in 75 minutes! I got to watch the first part of Half Blood Prince on demand so that kept me going. I need to do a little more cleaning for the party, shower, and pick up the cake, balloon and some more chips and popcorn.

We'll have 11 kids total here if my co-worker comes with her 2 kids. They just got back from Disney yesterday so not sure how they if they will be up to a party.

Going to have a smoothie for breakfast, pizza and some snack stuff for lunch and another smoothie for supper. I will also have a small piece of cake and ice cream and try to get another few miles in tonight. I will also move the Wii upstairs tonight. DD1 has to leave half way through the party for basketball.

Off to shower and make final preparations!

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

goldcupmom said:


> Well, I think this last week has been one of the longest of my life! This 'novella' sums it up - unfortunately it is pasted from my WISH journal as I am out of time.
> 
> I'm a horrible 'BL' member at present. I've read a few posts here & there, but no time to breathe.
> 
> Cam, Hugs to you!  I get it!  I was 16 when I had my ankle rebuilt and was told I had a 50% chance of ever walking normally again!  You will make it thru, but it's pretty much being in mourning for a bit.  Praying for you!
> 
> And now my current saga......
> 
> Saturday, 10/30, DS21, his friend & I spent 7 hours at the shooting range qualifying for our Concealed Carry permits.  It was amazingly fun!  And I passed!
> They all decided I need a huge revolver instead of my compact Glock.  I am more accurate with it...or one handed, left handed....go figure!  But, I don't think I could carry a revolver bigger than my dog!
> 
> Got home around 4:30, made dinner, started laundry.  At about 6:30 went to check on laundry and the downstairs was flooded with sewage...AGAIN!  Only this time spread a bit further because there was no carpet/pad to soak it up.
> 
> Called State Farm & had to file a totally new claim (another $500 deductible), ended up in a hotel Sat/Sun because couldn't get the plumber out.  All luggage packed, so everything in Walmart Bags.  Left hotel Mon morning w/ everything in cars.  Plumber couldn't come out.  Back to hotel.  Did the same thing Tues morning.  Plumber to come between 8 - 10.  Never showed.  Called him about 10 & he forgot to write it down.  Back to hotel with our fancy luggage.  Had another guy come out who sells the pumps & he told DH needed to replumb, rewire, move pump outside, etc....about $12k.  Wednesday the real plumber came out and we had the 1/1million chance of getting a defective pump.  Fortunately, pump company took it back & the additional plumber cost was under $200.  We got to move home Wed night.  Poor dogs were suffering from being alone.
> 
> DH had to take off M - W.  Monday morning, he tried to start his cycle at hotel & battery dead.  Bought one Mon night.  They sold him wrong size.  Tuesday I had to go get a different one.  If he hadn't had vacation left, I would be a total basket case.  Constant running, not knowing what is going on, etc.
> 
> This last 'flood' took out my laundry room floor, so now replacing it is being paid for.  Only damaged a few pieces of laundry and a hamper, so that is good.  Everything else is out of the house.  I have 2 20' storage containers in the street out front.  Have had workmen all week.  Lots of time for them spent waiting for a plumber as they didn't want to fix things only to have them get soaked again when the pump was replaced.
> 
> I didn't get online to qualify Wednesday, but just needed to before 8 p.m. tonight.  And I did qualify, so next 2 weeks I will score from 11:30 - 8p.m.  Hopefully quickly as I'm paid by the read.
> 
> Painting is done, but they will come out one more time when they put in the molding & finish doors to touch up.  I am having downstairs family room, hall, bathroom, closets & laundry room tiled.  Tile guy comes monday afternoon to rip out/haul away carpet & prep floors.  After tile he will carpet DDs room and the staircase.  DH is insistent on doing the laminate upstairs in living, dining and hallway.  With any luck, I will have furniture before Thanksgiving...but with DH doing the laminate, I'm not certain.  They won't move us back in until everything is done.
> 
> My freezer is now on the back sunporch along with my washer.  No washer/dryer hooked up is driving me crazy!  But life goes on.
> 
> God really has a sense of humor.  On my 'to do' list for the year was to paint/carpet one room of the house.  Due to the 'flood' all but kitchen, 2 bathrooms, 3 bedrooms are being redone.  Even the molding/woodwork.  Not how I planned to accomplish it, but God thought this was best.
> 
> Food has been horrid, eating out for almost a week, not drinking much as a bathroom trip took 20 min & a car ride.  Not exercising.  I am managing to maintain most days, but barely.  I think just the sodium in fast food is killing me.
> 
> Hopefully life will calm down a bit now.  At present, I'm hunting for DS21s car keys.  He has only one set and we can't find them anywhere!
> 
> Need to finish the Claim on damaged goods so I can start getting some $$ back that I'm spending.  Hoping to get at least one really long walk in this weekend and more than 4-5 hours sleep/night.  Time will tell!  Hope all is well with everyone!



Holey COW!  I cannot imagine going through what you have been through with your house lately!!!  I don't know how you are holding it together!  I'd be in a padded room by now!  

Rose and Taryn.... praying for the best for both DH's job situations.  I try to remember how LUCKY we are every day that DH is in a good reasonably secure job that he likes.  Sure, occasionally he has to deal with somebody he doesn't like, but overall he is happy.  I hope things work out well for both of your families.

Cam.... sorry your knee recovery isn't going along at the pace you would like.  I can only imagine the frustration you are feeling.  DON'T push too hard though... there will be another Princess half another time if you don't make this one.  Wish I had better advise.

Dona.... take care of YOUR knee... hopefully it was just a fluke and it will be back to normal soon.

CC... glad to hear your fracture is recovered, but take it easy while you get back to normal activities.  

Cupcaker.... good luck with the presentation!  

Kathy.... Hi friend!!

To the person whose son is getting ear tubes... .  It was hard when DS had his surgery... I was worried, of course. But it worked out SO WELL!! I wish I had pushed to have it done YEARS before... my DS was about 6 or 7 when he finally had it done.

Sorry to those I am forgetting to mention personally.  For those going through financial crises and healthy issues, I am definitely spending some time in prayer this morning for ALL of my Disboard friends.  

ANYHOW>>>>>>>


Happy Sunday morning.  I am skipping church this morning... I've had a headache for about 24 hours now and it got worse during the night.  I didn't sleep well because DD was out on  "date" (they don't drive yet... his parents dropped them at a school play and we were meeting in town to pick her up) and I was concerned I wouldn't hear the phone, the cat didn't come in when we called her and I was worried about her (she finally came in at 2:30 am ), I had this headache, and I had had 3 cups of coffee during the day because I was feeling sluggish and so I was drowsy but wasn't really sleeping!  ARRRGGHHHH!  The time change does make for a nice "bonus" hour, so I decided to spend some of it here.  But my head hurts too much to read for hours, which is what I would need to do to catch up.

I miss chatting with all of you here.  I feel like one of those pseudo-friends who only calls to talk about her own problems and never listens to yours.... but I know that you all understand.  It seems like MANY of us have had some craziness in life right now.... we shouldn't let the "need" to be reading/replying/posting here on the DIS add to the stress.... this is supposed to be for FUN and FRIENDSHIP and SUPPORT!  RIGHT??  

I'll try to get back on later today and check in again. Love to you all......P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

goldcupmom said:


> And now my current saga......



Wow you just cant catch a break.  for you!  I admire your attitude you are taking with it.  I guess god just had a different agenda for your home improvements.



flipflopmom said:


> You knew I would get back on with a mega novel eventually!  I have to go now.  MAJOR lots to do today!  We shampooed the carpets last night, they look so much better, but the house is a WRECK, and people are coming at 3.


Glad to hear from you Taryn.  I hope you had a better show that you thought you would.



mikamah said:


> How did you find the DIS and other than the BL thread, where else do you "hang out" on the dis?  Are you members of any other internet boards too?  Have you ever done a trip report and if you have you could share the link.



I found dis about a year or so before our last trip.  It was our first trip with our boys and I really was researching and planning for it.  I heard about it from the moms panel on the WDW website.  I started by reading the TR and was hooked after that.  I did my first PTR and TR on our last trip.  Here is the link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2295347

In april of this year I heard about the disney princess half marathon and searched and read some reports that were written about other womens experience.  Through those reports I found the WISH board.  I joined the incredibles team and Lisa H posted one day about the BL Challenge.  I joined in the summer challenge and have been here ever since.  I  these boards.  



pjlla said:


> This business of working 5 days a week is for the BIRDS!  I honestly don't know how people do it!!  Like I said, work, combined with coaching Robotics, swim meets, laundry, dishes, homework with the kids, and all of the typical "Mom" stuff... TOO MUCH!!  And this week will be another crazy one!



I hear ya Pam.  I work 5 days usually 9-10 hr days, have two young kids, one in kindergarten one in daycare.  Luckily we havent gotten to involved in anything yet except tball which only lasted a few months and basketball which is only on saturdays.  It is total and utter chaos.  Ryan wants to start football this summer which involves practice 4 nights a week until school starts and then only 3 nights a week with games on saturdays.  It honestly makes me cringe.  I hope things slow down for you soon.



Rose&Mike said:


> I think Mike and I have a plan. He's going to let his boss know on Tuesday how frustrated he is. He's also going to start looking for something with another company. If by Jan/Feb we are still here, then he's going to start looking for something in his company either here or in another state. That will give whoever they hire a chance to get settled and he won't look so reactionary. I am trying to look at all of this as kind of like weight loss--it's a process and a journey that can't be fixed or settled overnight. And if I have learned anything over the last year, it's that sometimes good things take time.  I don't like to say that I've gained patience, but I am gaining the ability to wait for things. And while it's not always easy, waiting is not so bad.



Rose this is a very smart decision/plan.  I admire your thinking process.  Patience is really a virtue.  Good luck getting through all this.



mikamah said:


> We're going to the Apple store to check out the Ipods.  Instead of a big kids party he's going to get an ipod for birthday.  Then we might go see Megamind tonight, or watch a movie on tv.



Kathy I hope you and michael enjoyed your day.



jennz said:


> I'm in a pretty black mood right now



 that is a very stressful situation.  I totally agree that those people were way over the line.  Healthcare needs to be private so I think personal finances should be to.  



tigger813 said:


> Total cost for this party should be about $200. Cheapest one I've done in a long time!!!!
> 
> TTFN



I hope the party goes well.  I always say we spend more on house partys then we do to go places.  Glad you were able to keep your costs down.  I always go way over board on food.



Cupcaker said:


> So I am giving myself a challenge: to lose 12 pounds in the next 11 weeks. That will put me at 120, a 60 pound weight loss.   Why 11 weeks?  11 weeks from now my family, friends, and I are going on a Disney cruise.  Two weeks after that is my 29th birthday. It would be nice to celebrate reaching my goal, which I havent seen for over ten years.  Lets just hope I dont gain any weight on that cruise!



Your goal sounds good.  Good luck I know you can do it.



donac said:


> Question of the Day:  If there could be a 5th Disney World Park what theme would you like to see?  Would it be a fully extreme park or a combination like the other parks are now?



Im not that creative to think of what a new park should entail but I can say that I think there needs to be a character dining with a "boy" theme.  Peter Pan and crew or Toy story, etc.  

Sorry about your knee dona I hope it feels better soon.



SettinSail said:


> Well, I had a pleasant surprise on the scale this morning, down 4 pounds



Thats great shawn.  Glad you had a nice trip it sounded like quite and experience.



mikamah said:


> After ccd this morning we are going to salem to tour the House of 7 Gables with the cub scouts.  Hoping it all goes well.  We only have 5 scouts, but they can be a little rambunctious when they're all together.  There's a great park down the street, so I figure if they're good during the tour, maybe we can stop at the park afterwards.
> 
> Have a great sunday.



That sounds like a fun day.  I hope those boys stay in line for you!  



We had another great party yesterday.  I went a tad over on the points I wanted to use but not too bad.  Ryan got his DS and 5 games to go with it.  He is in heaven right now.  I told him this wkend he can play as much as he wants as long as when I ask him to do something he listens.  Then starting monday it is no more than 1 hr per day of video and TV.  He also needs to keep doing well and behaving in school or it gets taken away.  He agreed!  Gosh I really feel like a mom now.  Sometimes I cant believe that I have two kids and my oldest is 6.  I still feel like it was just yesterday I was a kid myself.  I guess that is being young at heart.  either that or just coming to terms with the fact that I am indeed getting older and I became an adult 14 years ago. 

We have another "party" today.  Just my in laws and dh's nana coming over.  So at least it will be relaxing.  I am going to get out and run in a short while.  Tomorrow will be 2 weeks since my last run.  The break is over.  Back to the grind.

Have a great sunday!


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Good morning everyone.  I got up my normal time but unfortunately it is was an hour earlier than it should have been.  I wasn't sleeping well anyway so I just got up.
> 
> Dh and I went out last night to see Michael Finestein.  We have seen him several time before.  My sons gave me these tickets back at Mother's Day.  I am a big fan of older music.  He did a lot of Sinatra.  I am not a fan of Sinatra but Michael did a great job with his music.  He is also so knowledgeable about the history of the music and tells great stories about some of the great people he has met and worked with.  He was backed by a 16 piece band that was wonderful.  His musical conductor was Rosemary Clooney's director. All in all a great show.
> 
> The only bad part  of the show was at the end.  We were walking back to the car and I heard a click and my knee went out on me.  Something moved in my knee.  It must be the arthritis I have.  I was able to make it back to the car.  I did ice it a while when I came home.  Was able to sleep for a little while if I slept on my right side (not my usual side) It is still pretty sore.  I don't know how I am going to get to go grocery shopping.  It could be a long trip.
> 
> I want to give a big hug to everyone who needs one.
> 
> Question of the Day:  If there could be a 5th Disney World Park what theme would you like to see?  Would it be a fully extreme park or a combination like the other parks are now?
> 
> I think the parks need more thrill rides so it would have more thrill rides maybe a Marvel theme for the kids.  But I would also include some things for people who don't like thrill rides.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



I would like to see more thrill rides, but they need to be mixed in with more family friendly rides too.  While my immediate family are thrill junkies, my extended family are not.  If we vacation together we would want something for everyone.  The park would need to span the realm of characters to draw in everyone.


----------



## my3princes

yesterday is a bit of a blurr and I can't remember if I posted about it or not.  Anyhoo....We pulled off 3 parties.  Colby and Hunter had their friend parties in the same time frame, but had totally separate activities.  Nick and His girlfriend helped with the games.  I had the pirate adventure set up for the older kids so that pretty much ran itself.  DH followed them around taking photos and making sure they stayed on track.  We managed to keep the kids busy.  The older group had cake and ice cream while the younger kids opened presents then they switched.  The last kid was picked up at 4:15 which gave us 45 minutes to quickly pick up and vacuum through.  I finished glazing the ham, cooked and mashed potatoes and had everything finished by about 5:15.  We ate around 5:30.  I think we had around 30 people.  We haven't had a big family get together in a long time so no one was in a hurry to leave.  The last guest left around 8:30 and then I had to drive Nick's girlfriend home which is an hour and a half round trip.  I'm very glad to have that day behind me, the kids were totally happy with everything so it was a success.  Today I'm hoping to get all the halloween decorations put away and a few misc totes sorted through.

My weight was up a couple of pounds, but given the stress and lack of sleep over the last week, plus the parties, I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## cclovesdis

I did mean to post yesterday, but I didn't. Not sure where the day went. Thanks for understanding everyone! 

I studied for over 2.5 hours yesterday and a hoping to do at least that today. My goal for today is the 2nd chapter of geometry, 2 grammar lessons, and some science. I have also been adding in some really basic math because I was making careless errors when I did this stuff the first time.

 to everyone who needs them.

Hope everyone has a great day. 

CC


----------



## my3princes

Here is the pictures of the fully completed bedroom.  It truly has that beach bungalo feel and is so tranquil


----------



## Rose&Mike

mikamah said:


> The 32 oz beers were so fun, and the barvarian cheesecake do die for.
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying your weekend.


I can't think of anything that's not good about 32ounce beer and cheesecake.

Jennifer--You are so sweet--there would have been no gentle suggestions, it would have been--get your butt in the car and don't bleed all over my seats! I think I said this before--but I have had migraines my whole life and Mike started getting them a few years ago. I took care of Tom as a baby, etc with a migraine. Mike has to come home and go to bed. Kills me! He hasn't had one in a while--I think giving up caffeine and getting enough sleep has helped. Those silly boys, there mamas must have babied them too much! I am so sorry about the real estate mess. That would have made me so mad! Hope the stuff with the bank gets straightened out soon. And I really do believe in karma. I don't believe things happen for a reason--because I really can't come up with a reason why we were so badly treated as kids. But I do think that what goes around comes around. Hang in there. And do you know which real estate agent it was so you can tell everyone you know that they overstepped.

Shawn--your trip sounds great! So glad you had fun!

Tracey--hope the party goes great!!!



Cupcaker said:


> All I can think of is that by this time next Saturday, I will be done with it!


I think this strategy works great. When I am really stressed about an upcoming event, I tell myself, in xxx many hours it will be over. I don't want to wish my life away, but I feel less nervous and overwhelmed when I can break it down.



Cupcaker said:


> That got me thinking...If I was able to make it this far, I can definitely go a little further.  My ultimate goal was to reach 128 to be in a healthy BMI range.  Im four pounds away.  Ive been kind of stuck here, but only because I havent put as much effort in it due to my schedule.  My schedule will start clearing up one week from now.  So I am giving myself a challenge: to lose 12 pounds in the next 11 weeks. That will put me at 120, a 60 pound weight loss.   Why 11 weeks?  11 weeks from now my family, friends, and I are going on a Disney cruise.  Two weeks after that is my 29th birthday. It would be nice to celebrate reaching my goal, which I havent seen for over ten years.  Lets just hope I dont gain any weight on that cruise!
> 
> Well Im off to bed.  Im tired of sitting in my office.  I literally sat here for 9 hours straight.    Good night!


I think it's pretty common to adjust your goal as you get closer, because lets face it, when you have a bunch to lose, you can't really picture what a certain weight will feel like. And you also don't know how difficult or easy it will be at that point. I have moved my goal down several times. I think you have a good plan, just be open to readjusting depending on how things are going. 



50sjayne said:


> This week was a test for me to see if I'd just slip back in to old ways of dealing emotional stuff. And I'm doing ok. Some things are worth the pain.  *I have also found out since I started my journey almost 2 years ago that I am a lot stronger than I thought*. What doesn't kill us.....


Isn't that an amazing feeling?

Dona--glad the concert was fun and I hope the knee cooperates today! 

QOTD--I would love to see a villains theme park or area, and I agree there needs to be a character meal for boys. I would love a toy story character meal!



SettinSail said:


> Well, I had a pleasant surprise on the scale this morning, down 4 pounds
> 
> Now I am feeling very motivated to get my 25 pound clippie - only 4 pounds away!


That's great! Can't wait to see the clippie!



dvccruiser76 said:


> I stayed up until midnight last night and ended up buying tix for Mary Poppins for this February. I'm so excited, I've been waiting to see this show for over a year.
> 
> Everyone have a great Sunday


Very exciting!



mikamah said:


> After ccd this morning we are going to salem to tour the House of 7 Gables with the cub scouts.  Hoping it all goes well.  We only have 5 scouts, but they can be a little rambunctious when they're all together.  There's a great park down the street, so I figure if they're good during the tour, maybe we can stop at the park afterwards.
> 
> Have a great sunday.


Have a great time Kathy! We did cub scouts for a few years and some of those boys in our troop were WILD.



pjlla said:


> Rose and Taryn.... praying for the best for both DH's job situations.  I try to remember how LUCKY we are every day that DH is in a good reasonably secure job that he likes.  Sure, occasionally he has to deal with somebody he doesn't like, but overall he is happy.  I hope things work out well for both of your families.
> 
> I miss chatting with all of you here.  I feel like one of those pseudo-friends who only calls to talk about her own problems and never listens to yours.... but I know that you all understand.  It seems like MANY of us have had some craziness in life right now.... we shouldn't let the "need" to be reading/replying/posting here on the DIS add to the stress.... this is supposed to be for FUN and FRIENDSHIP and SUPPORT!  RIGHT??
> 
> I'll try to get back on later today and check in again. Love to you all......P


Pamela--you are not a pseudo friend--just busy right now. We know you'll be back. Hope the headache is better. And I keep asking Mike--are we over reacting to all this--and he says nope, every time. He is much more rational than I am. He said no matter what it was a vote of no confidence--at least for this new "restructured" position. We really are very fortunate--never been laid off, DS got to grow up with neighbors and friends that love him. It just might be the time to move on...

Lindsay--glad the parties are going well! Hope you all have fun today. 

Deb--glad your parties are going well too! What a crazy day you had! I hope you are still liking the new job. Your room looks great. I really like the mural.

Hi CC! Glad you are hanging in there!

Well, I might be the only person, but I HATE the time change. It will take me a long time to get used to it. I am going to have to make a huge effort at work to go outside for a few minutes to get some sun, or I will be fighting SAD. And our dogs just do not understand that they were supposed to sleep in today.

I have finished my menu planning for the week and I'm next going to make my grocery list and work a bit on organizing my recipes. Mike found a job on linked in that he's going to look at. I woke up with a little panic attack at around 2:00am. It's all very scary. But I have lots to focus on--getting our house organized and going into major savings mode--which I am very good at when I need to be. I ate too much at our friends last night--but it was all soooo good. I'm still in maintain, but will be starting off the week again at the top of the range. 

And--wait for it--I have not exercised at all this weekend. This could possibly be the first weekend since Jan 1 that I have not worked out. It's actually been a nice mental break. I was trying to explain it to our friends last night--I think when we are training for an upcoming race I feel a lot of pressure to stay on task. Well the next race we have officially scheduled is Princess. So this was a good weekend to take a little break. And I have exercised 240 minutes so far this month, so I'm not a complete slacker. 

Have a great afternoon!


----------



## Connie96

Hi ladies! I'm sorry I haven't posted in the past few days. I'm still here and I'm doing fine, but I just haven't had anything much to say. I guess I'm in a quiet kind of mood. 

With my race coming up in 2 weeks, I did my last LONG training run yesterday. The last 2 or 3 miles were HARD and I was in considerable pain for the rest of the day. Most of that pain is gone now, aside from just ordinary muscle soreness. I've been doing 4 minute run/1 minute walk intervals but I think I'm gonna monkey with that a bit over the next week and see how it feels to run shorter and see how it affects my overall time.

I also want to remind everyone to send in your WIN numbers. I have only heard from TWO people so far! 

Y'all have a great week!


----------



## corinnak

Connie96 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm sorry I haven't posted in the past few days. I'm still here and I'm doing fine, but I just haven't had anything much to say. I guess I'm in a quiet kind of mood.
> 
> With my race coming up in 2 weeks, I did my last LONG training run yesterday. The last 2 or 3 miles were HARD and I was in considerable pain for the rest of the day. Most of that pain is gone now, aside from just ordinary muscle soreness. I've been doing 4 minute run/1 minute walk intervals but I think I'm gonna monkey with that a bit over the next week and see how it feels to run shorter and see how it affects my overall time.
> 
> I also want to remind everyone to send in your WIN numbers. I have only heard from TWO people so far!
> 
> Y'all have a great week!



Connie, I just want to say enjoy the taper/recovery period and good luck with your race!!!!

ALSO:  Sad and embarrassing as this is, I seem to have LOST my tape measure.  DS had a tree measuring project and we took it out on a couple of expeditions and I just have no clue where it landed.  I am sure it will turn up one of these days!  Thanks for keeping the numbers for the WIN!!!


----------



## tigger813

Well, we survived the party and the girls are now playing with a Zhu Zhu Treehouse DD2 got from one of her friends. We had 9 kids including our two. They watched the movie, ate and colored and DD1 put tattoos on the kids' hands. Then we did the b'day cake thing, she opened presents and then the kids ate the cake and ice cream. Then the kids got rowdy and went downstairs and jumped around and screamed for 10 minutes. I have such a headache now!!!

Looking forward to my day off tomorrow. I'm hoping to get the family room cleaned up and decorated for Christmas. DD2 will be home at noon so we will probably play with some of her new things and there are some art things she will probably want to do. 

Hoping to get in another elliptical workout tonight though my left ear is throbbing! I took some motrin and a decongestant. I would like to finish watching the Half Blood Prince while I do that.

Everything went just as I had hoped it would. Clean up isn't/wasn't too bad. We have a whole cheese pizza plus left so there's dinner tonight and tomorrow night.

I ate my diet pizza and had a little bit of chips, dip and cheetos and a piece of cake and some light mint chocolate chip ice cream. I will be ok tomorrow as long as I do my ellipitcal workout tonight. I think I'll go down between 5:30 and 6 to see if I can do another  3-3.5 miles. I am having a Diet Dr. pepper now to see if it helps the head. I realized I didn't drink very much today so I had better get some chugging of water in now before my work out.

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just popping in to say hi. I am pooped for some reason. We are having roasted vegetable fajitas for dinner tonight. The veggies are roasting in the oven and smell so good. Tomorrow we are having roasted veggie pizza with the leftover veggies. How's that for planning ahead? Mike is working on his resume and I am just chilling out. Definitely going to the Y tomorrow. My eating was not great today. I am going to have to really watch it for the next couple of weeks, because I am definitely doing some stress eating. Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## tigger813

Well, I did it! I got in another 3 miles tonight on the elliptical. I did 6.5 total today. Watched all of Half Blood Prince while doing it.

Gotta pick a movie to watch tomorrow while I do it. I plan on getting another 6 miles in tomorrow. I will try 2 at 5:15 and then another 4 later in the morning. I think it's supposed to rain tomorrow so I don't think redwalker and I will get our walk in.

Not sure if I'll be at Friday's weight in the morning but aiming for it by Tuesday. With only 3 weeks until my trip I really need to stay focused. I have a friend ordering me some Herbalife stuff for me to take on my trip in the small individual packets. We are requesting a blender in our room so that will help me in the morning. Most mornings I will have a shake and maybe at lunch time some days if I can. 

Time to look at all the ads that came in the Sunday paper. I plan on washing all the sheets tomorrow. I will probably go gather them tonight.

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

Good morning losers!

I let myself sleep in this morning since I will be home all day. I will get in my first few miles after DD2 gets on the bus. It's a cold, rainy, windy day here. They said there may have been sleet and snow earlier!

Plans for the day: workout, clean and decorate the family room, workout again, play with DD2s new toys and art stuff she got at her b'day party yesterday, workout again if time.

Gotta go get DD1 up and dressed and fed and lunch prepared. Looking forward to Thursday when I don't have to do that.

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> It seems like MANY of us have had some craziness in life right now.... we shouldn't let the "need" to be reading/replying/posting here on the DIS add to the stress.... this is supposed to be for FUN and FRIENDSHIP and SUPPORT!  RIGHT??
> ..P


I totally agree with this statement.  We all have our weeks of craziness, or just not feeling like posting, and there should be no stress about it.  We need to make the dis a stress free zone.  A place to destress when we can but definitely no stress if we can't get on in a bit. Ths dis absolutely is for fun, friendship, and support!!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We had another great party yesterday.  I went a tad over on the points I wanted to use but not too bad.  Ryan got his DS and 5 games to go with it.  He is in heaven right now.  I told him this wkend he can play as much as he wants as long as when I ask him to do something he listens.  Then starting monday it is no more than 1 hr per day of video and TV.  He also needs to keep doing well and behaving in school or it gets taken away.  He agreed!  Gosh I really feel like a mom now.  Sometimes I cant believe that I have two kids and my oldest is 6.  I still feel like it was just yesterday I was a kid myself.  I guess that is being young at heart.  either that or just coming to terms with the fact that I am indeed getting older and I became an adult 14 years ago.
> 
> We have another "party" today.  Just my in laws and dh's nana coming over.  So at least it will be relaxing.  I am going to get out and run in a short while.  Tomorrow will be 2 weeks since my last run.  The break is over.  Back to the grind.
> 
> Have a great sunday!


Hope you got a good run in yesterday.  I wrote out a training plan for my training, and converged the mfm and galloway plan, and I'll send it to you and Lisa, to show you.  It's not on the computer, but I want to type it in.  I wrote out a calendar over 2 pages, and am going to use it as a log, and check off of the runs/cross training.  
Glad Ryan was thrilled with his party and DS.  Michael got his a couple years ago, and during the first week, I thought I had made a mistake and it was all he wanted to do, but the novelty wore off, and he really doesn't abuse it, and goes weeks without using it.  



my3princes said:


> yesterday is a bit of a blurr and I can't remember if I posted about it or not.  Anyhoo....We pulled off 3 parties.  Colby and Hunter had their friend parties in the same time frame, but had totally separate activities.  Nick and His girlfriend helped with the games.  I had the pirate adventure set up for the older kids so that pretty much ran itself.  DH followed them around taking photos and making sure they stayed on track.  We managed to keep the kids busy.  The older group had cake and ice cream while the younger kids opened presents then they switched.  The last kid was picked up at 4:15 which gave us 45 minutes to quickly pick up and vacuum through.  I finished glazing the ham, cooked and mashed potatoes and had everything finished by about 5:15.  We ate around 5:30.  I think we had around 30 people.  We haven't had a big family get together in a long time so no one was in a hurry to leave.  The last guest left around 8:30 and then I had to drive Nick's girlfriend home which is an hour and a half round trip.  I'm very glad to have that day behind me, the kids were totally happy with everything so it was a success.  Today I'm hoping to get all the halloween decorations put away and a few misc totes sorted through.


What a fun and organized party planner you are.  Sounds like an awesome day. Your bedroom looks amazing and so peaceful.  I picture it in a little seaside bed and breakfast and  you can hear the waves out the window.  Now, who did the pooh drawing?  So cute.  We love the animation class, but haven't done anything with the drawings yet.  The frames you made are so cute. 


cclovesdis said:


> I did mean to post yesterday, but I didn't. Not sure where the day went. Thanks for understanding everyone!
> 
> I studied for over 2.5 hours yesterday and a hoping to do at least that today. My goal for today is the 2nd chapter of geometry, 2 grammar lessons, and some science. I have also been adding in some really basic math because I was making careless errors when I did this stuff the first time.
> 
> to everyone who needs them.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> CC


  Here's a hug for you too, since I'm sure that studying has got to be draining.   and here's a drink for you when you can take a break.   Keep up the great work, CC.




Rose&Mike said:


> IWell, I might be the only person, but I HATE the time change. It will take me a long time to get used to it. I am going to have to make a huge effort at work to go outside for a few minutes to get some sun, or I will be fighting SAD. And our dogs just do not understand that they were supposed to sleep in today.
> 
> And--wait for it--I have not exercised at all this weekend. This could possibly be the first weekend since Jan 1 that I have not worked out. It's actually been a nice mental break. I was trying to explain it to our friends last night--I think when we are training for an upcoming race I feel a lot of pressure to stay on task. Well the next race we have officially scheduled is Princess. So this was a good weekend to take a little break. And I have exercised 240 minutes so far this month, so I'm not a complete slacker.
> 
> Have a great afternoon!


I won't be too fond of the time change tonight when it's pitch black out after work, but I did enjoy sleeping in yesterday.  Do you take vitamin D.  I've heard that can help with sad, and I just read in a magazing that overweight women with low vitamin d have more abdominal fat, and when trying to lose weight, if you get enough vitamin D in the weight comes off quicker.  My vit d was low last winter when I went to the doctor, and I had started taking it, but as with other vitamins, I forget a few days, and then it's weeks.  I'm going to pick some more up and be faithful about taking it this winter.  
Congrats on taking a full weekend off from exercise!!  Hope  you enjoyed it.



Connie96 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm sorry I haven't posted in the past few days. I'm still here and I'm doing fine, but I just haven't had anything much to say. I guess I'm in a quiet kind of mood.
> 
> With my race coming up in 2 weeks, I did my last LONG training run yesterday. The last 2 or 3 miles were HARD and I was in considerable pain for the rest of the day. Most of that pain is gone now, aside from just ordinary muscle soreness. I've been doing 4 minute run/1 minute walk intervals but I think I'm gonna monkey with that a bit over the next week and see how it feels to run shorter and see how it affects my overall time.
> 
> I also want to remind everyone to send in your WIN numbers. I have only heard from TWO people so far!
> 
> Y'all have a great week!


 Whoo hoo, you did your last long run.  I would think that's got to be the hardest, even harder than the race since you'll be so pumped up with all the other runners.  You are going to rock it, Connie!  Glad you're feeling better and just a little sore now.  I'm sure in 2 weeks you'll be ready and awesome!!   I've been doing the 4/1 intervals too, and have been playing with walking more.  I can keep a 15 min pace with just walking, and about 14 with the 4/1, but reading the galloway plan, he seems to encourage shorter intervals.  Did you follow a specific training plan?  How long was your longest run?  I'm just starting the princess training now.  
 Thanks for the win reminder.  I'll pm you my numbers.  



corinnak said:


> Connie, I just want to say enjoy the taper/recovery period and good luck with your race!!!!
> 
> ALSO:  Sad and embarrassing as this is, I seem to have LOST my tape measure.  DS had a tree measuring project and we took it out on a couple of expeditions and I just have no clue where it landed.  I am sure it will turn up one of these days!  Thanks for keeping the numbers for the WIN!!!


Hi Corinna.  I think of you often as I start training for my first half.  You are such an inspiration to me.   



Rose&Mike said:


> Just popping in to say hi. I am pooped for some reason. We are having roasted vegetable fajitas for dinner tonight. The veggies are roasting in the oven and smell so good. Tomorrow we are having roasted veggie pizza with the leftover veggies. How's that for planning ahead? Mike is working on his resume and I am just chilling out. Definitely going to the Y tomorrow. My eating was not great today. I am going to have to really watch it for the next couple of weeks, because I am definitely doing some stress eating. Hope everyone is doing great!


I love having dinner planned for the next night.  I tried to make more of a plan for the week when I shopped yesterday, so by the weekend, we aren't down to frozen pizza. 

Tracey- Glad the party went well, and nice job getting the exercise in.

We were up nice and early today.  We were both tired last night and went to bed early.  The cub scout trip was actually pretty awesome.  The house of 7 gables is 342 years old, and the boys actually listened and were very interested in the history of it all, and looking at how it was built.  There's a secret staircase that we took up to the second floor, and it we pretty tiny going around a corner.  A friend of his came over after and they played all afternoon, and I got some cleaning and organizing done.  Then we watched the Hannah Montana special.  Shhh, Michael is a closet fan.  It was good. 

Off to get ready for work now.  Have a great monday!!


----------



## SettinSail

Hi BL friends!  Hope you're all having a great Monday.  I was presented the "opportunity" to start taking German classes again, every Monday from 8:30-11:30.  I REALLY do not want to take classses because I am lazy and would rather rely on my charm and beauty
Well, that has not gotten me too far so I finally went and joined the class this morning.  I missed the first 3 weeks I think and it is WAY over my head. I was really faking it this morning BIG TIME.  What an awful feeling.
It should be the next class in progression from the one I took last Spring when I vowed "NEVER AGAIN".  I am going to have to put a lot into this.  Everyone says there comes a time when it all "clicks" and I am still waiting.
I think I have had about 130-150 hours of instruction since Feb '09 but can barely speak anything.  I really squandered my learning opportunites previously.  Anyway, all negativity aside, I mention this to let you know that several of you have really motivated me to "better" myself in other ways besides weight loss and I strive to emulate your excellent example!  Many of you are just amazing with full time jobs, kids, second jobs, school, etc, etc, etc.  I can walk from my apartment to the class in about 5-7 minutes and my DH's company pays for it so there are no excuses!



mikamah said:


> Your trip sounds fabulous.  I went twice before I had my son, and we did the Blarney Castle once, and the cliffs both trips, and definitely the cliffs were one of my favorite places.  It was so beautiful, and I remember leaving there freezing on the march trip, and stopping in a cute little pub for toasted cheese sandwiches and Harp as we left the cliffs.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Cool!   I am glad you mention this, it helps me feel better that we made the right choice since we only had time to take one trip.  Glad your Scouts had fun at the tour.  My son is now a Den Chief for a Webelos Den.  I think he really enjoys it.  He needs this to earn his Star Scout in BSA.  I drop him off and RUN out the door from those little darlings!
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished 3.5 miles on the elliptical in 75 minutes! I got to watch the first part of Half Blood Prince on demand so that kept me going. I need to do a little more cleaning for the party, shower, and pick up the cake, balloon and some more chips and popcorn.
> 
> Off to shower and make final preparations!
> 
> TTFN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had your energy !!!   Glad the party was a success.
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2Pirates said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya Pam.  I work 5 days usually 9-10 hr days, have two young kids, one in kindergarten one in daycare.  Luckily we havent gotten to involved in anything yet except tball which only lasted a few months and basketball which is only on saturdays.  It is total and utter chaos.  Ryan wants to start football this summer which involves practice 4 nights a week until school starts and then only 3 nights a week with games on saturdays.  It honestly makes me cringe.  I hope things slow down for you soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you have a lot going on just like many others here.  I am in total admiration
> 
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday is a bit of a blurr and I can't remember if I posted about it or not.  Anyhoo....We pulled off 3 parties.  Colby and Hunter had their friend parties in the same time frame, but had totally separate activities.  Nick and His girlfriend helped with the games.  I had the pirate adventure set up for the older kids so that pretty much ran itself.  DH followed them around taking photos and making sure they stayed on track.  We managed to keep the kids busy.  The older group had cake and ice cream while the younger kids opened presents then they switched.  The last kid was picked up at 4:15 which gave us 45 minutes to quickly pick up and vacuum through.  I finished glazing the ham, cooked and mashed potatoes and had everything finished by about 5:15.  We ate around 5:30.  I think we had around 30 people.  We haven't had a big family get together in a long time so no one was in a hurry to leave.  The last guest left around 8:30 and then I had to drive Nick's girlfriend home which is an hour and a half round trip.  I'm very glad to have that day behind me, the kids were totally happy with everything so it was a success.  Today I'm hoping to get all the halloween decorations put away and a few misc totes sorted through.
> 
> My weight was up a couple of pounds, but given the stress and lack of sleep over the last week, plus the parties, I'm not going to worry about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW, you have been super busy too.  Love your new bedroom, it looks so calm and peaceful.  Can't believe you did it all yourself!    What an accomplishment!
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> IAnd--wait for it--I have not exercised at all this weekend. This could possibly be the first weekend since Jan 1 that I have not worked out. It's actually been a nice mental break. I was trying to explain it to our friends last night--I think when we are training for an upcoming race I feel a lot of pressure to stay on task. Well the next race we have officially scheduled is Princess. So this was a good weekend to take a little break. And I have exercised 240 minutes so far this month, so I'm not a complete slacker.
> 
> Have a great afternoon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you!  Hope you enjoyed the break!
> 
> 
> 
> Connie96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to remind everyone to send in your WIN numbers. I have only heard from TWO people so far!
> 
> Y'all have a great week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I will do this.  My weight loss is so slow I need some more positive reinforcement.  I swear I measured my waist the other day and there's been no change  Hopefully I don't remember the starting number correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> corinnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connie, I just want to say enjoy the taper/recovery period and good luck with your race!!!!
> 
> ALSO:  Sad and embarrassing as this is, I seem to have LOST my tape measure.  DS had a tree measuring project and we took it out on a couple of expeditions and I just have no clue where it landed.  I am sure it will turn up one of these days!  Thanks for keeping the numbers for the WIN!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha Ha that is funny.  I started reading your weight loss journey journal - very motivating for me.  I am treating myself to reading one page every day until I get to the end.
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did it! I got in another 3 miles tonight on the elliptical. I did 6.5 total today. Watched all of Half Blood Prince while doing it.
> 
> Gotta pick a movie to watch tomorrow while I do it. I plan on getting another 6 miles in tomorrow. I will try 2 at 5:15 and then another 4 later in the morning. I think it's supposed to rain tomorrow so I don't think redwalker and I will get our walk in.
> 
> Time to look at all the ads that came in the Sunday paper. I plan on washing all the sheets tomorrow. I will probably go gather them tonight.
> 
> TTFN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, WHERE do you get your energy !!??
> 
> Well, it is now 1:00 pm here and I need to go get groceries.  We did not have much in the house when we got home Sat night at about 10:00 pm and stores here are not open on Sundays so yesterday was not pleasant.  I don't have the car today so I can only walk down to the corner market and get what I can carry.  It's so nice now that I don't drink Diet Pepsi any more I don't have to lug those bottles back to the apt and up 3 flights of stairs.
> 
> I discovered a very yummy sandwich on our trip that I think I will try to replicate at home.  All it was is a club roll or small baguette sliced in half with turkey and sliced hard-boiled egg.  It had mayo on it but I will leave that off and add lettuce too.  So simple but I never thought about that combination.
> Planning to do the elliptical later this afternoon.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Shawn
Click to expand...


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Quick post for the QOTD and then I will catch up in a bit -- doing a continuing education class today.

After a busy week-end entertaining in-laws I feel like I need to get myself back on track.  Here is a link to an article from sparkpeople about ways you can get yourself back on track http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=1062
which leads me to the QOTD for today:

*What is your favorite way to get yourself back on track?*


----------



## 50sjayne

tigger813 said:


> Well, I did it! I got in another 3 miles tonight on the elliptical. I did 6.5 total today. Watched all of Half Blood Prince while doing it.
> 
> Gotta pick a movie to watch tomorrow while I do it. I plan on getting another 6 miles in tomorrow. I will try 2 at 5:15 and then another 4 later in the morning. I think it's supposed to rain tomorrow so I don't think redwalker and I will get our walk in. I like doing that. I watched a pretty good one the other day, something on on demand while I was on the treadmill. It was with Alan Arkin and Amy Adams-- Sunshine Cleaning.
> 
> TTFN



Mikamah:


> Then we watched the Hannah Montana special. Shhh, Michael is a closet fan.





Husband finally got all the Halloween stuff down last night and we sat down and watched a Fox line up of Halloween shows lol. Also the second episode of Walking Dead on AMC-- it's pretty good. This _is_ a good time change but it still messes you up for awhile...


I meant to come back to the board yesterday and respond to stuff but never did.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Get back on the elliptical and drink lots of water. I did better than most weekends this past weekend but still not the greatest.

Did 2.75 miles on the elliptical and then straightened up and took care of some stuff downstairs. Getting some laundry done and about to set up my first mini tree for Christmas and decide which piece of my village to put up downstairs. I had to rearrange my storage room so I could get to my Christmas stuff.

I promised DD2 she could do the craft stuff she got yesterday. One is a butterfly nightlight that she gets to paint. That shouldn't take very long to do. She also got a butterfly canopy but I don't know if she'll do that today or wait for her sister to help her.

I'll probably serve the leftover pizza to DH and the kids tonight. I may make my big meal for lunch and just have a smoothie tonight. That helps me sometimes with my weight. I think I'll make some potstickers as those always fill me up.

Back to work!

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

I have 5 minutes, I'll see what I can get in!  Cliff notes,

1.  LOVE YOU GUYS!!! KEEP ON KEEPING ON!

2.  PC show went better than expected Sat!  Not killer, but I'll take it!

3.  Sophie slept in her bedroom for the first time since she was born.  Brad put up her "big girl bed" and she was soooo excited. She came in my room once for a hug and kiss and her sippy cup of water, and within 5 minutes she was asleep!  Got up a 1:30 to potty, right back to bed. I'm astounded, and a little sad.  I must admit, I love snuggling with her in the bed!

4.  Got on scale this am for first time in 13 days, according to my wii.  I decided I needed to know, and pm whatever weight, regardless, it says to Shannon today as my maintenance weight. Thought I might be up a couple.  WELL< NO - I WAS DOWN 2!!!!  Absolutely no exercise (formal) or journaling, or anything.   

Gotta go!
HUGS AND PIXIE DUST!
Taryn


----------



## carmiedog

I'm considering taking my dog out of this race. I didn't report in last week for the first time since I started in January. I weighed in, but never bothered to send it in. My heart's just not in it right now. So I'm thinking about taking my weight this upcoming Friday and switching to maintain. I'm not quitting...just taking a break until after the holidays. I've gone from obese to the mid-range of a healthy bmi, so all the rest I want to lose is vanity.


----------



## Cupcaker

Good morning.  Time is flying by so fast.  I start my journey to texas tomorrow night.  I dont know if I will have internet access while I am over there.  The only form will be using my cell phone.  I wont be back till Sunday, so I will have to miss weigh in.  I plan on taking some exercise clothes just in case.  Im a little worried about what Im going to wear.  I just hope I have enough clothes that fit me right.  Hope everyone has a great Monday.  I'll check back in later today or tomorrow.



50sjayne said:


> Oh gosh I was just thinking the same thing last night when I put on a pair of pj's I got at a Seattle Goodwill outlet with my daughter years ago. They were always too small but I kept them anyway because I liked them so much. They are loose now. I'm at 132. My goal weight is 135 so I'm doing good, under rather than slightly over like I've been running.



Thats great! Congratulations.



donac said:


> The only bad part  of the show was at the end.  We were walking back to the car and I heard a click and my knee went out on me.



Oh no!  I hope it is feeling better today.



SettinSail said:


> Well, I had a pleasant surprise on the scale this morning, down 4 pounds



Yay thats great.  Its always nice to get those pounds back.  We're actually going on a cruise to nowhere.  Its the first sailing out of Los Angeles.  Its a weekend cruise, but I am so looking foward to it.



pjlla said:


> I've had a headache for about 24 hours now and it got worse during the night.



Ugh, I hate headaches.  I used get migraines regularly.  I finally found something that helps, most of the time...Advil for migraines.  I just take as directed and go to sleep.  Hope it is long gone and that you are headache free today.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We have another "party" today.





my3princes said:


> yesterday is a bit of a blurr and I can't remember if I posted about it or not.  Anyhoo....We pulled off 3 parties.



I dont know how you ladies do it, Im exhausted with just having one party.  Both of you are super moms! Your children are very fortunate 



cclovesdis said:


> I studied for over 2.5 hours yesterday and a hoping to do at least that today.



Good luck CC.  Nice to hear from you!



Connie96 said:


> With my race coming up in 2 weeks, I did my last LONG training run yesterday.



Hi Connie!  You will do great with your race with all the training you are doing!



SettinSail said:


> I discovered a very yummy sandwich on our trip that I think I will try to replicate at home.  All it was is a club roll or small baguette sliced in half with turkey and sliced hard-boiled egg.  It had mayo on it but I will leave that off and add lettuce too.  So simple but I never thought about that combination.



That sounds interested, might have to try it.



lisah0711 said:


> *What is your favorite way to get yourself back on track?*



To get back on track, I like to make a plan/schedule for exercising.  I buy all my essential healthy food.  I also make sure I journal everything.

Hi Lisa!



flipflopmom said:


> 2.  PC show went better than expected Sat!  Not killer, but I'll take it!
> 
> 3.  Sophie slept in her bedroom for the first time since she was born.  Brad put up her "big girl bed" and she was soooo excited. She came in my room once for a hug and kiss and her sippy cup of water, and within 5 minutes she was asleep!  Got up a 1:30 to potty, right back to bed. I'm astounded, and a little sad.  I must admit, I love snuggling with her in the bed!
> 
> 4.  Got on scale this am for first time in 13 days, according to my wii.  I decided I needed to know, and pm whatever weight, regardless, it says to Shannon today as my maintenance weight. Thought I might be up a couple.  WELL< NO - I WAS DOWN 2!!!!  Absolutely no exercise (formal) or journaling, or anything.



Im so happy that things are looking up for you.  More PD your way!



carmiedog said:


> I'm considering taking my dog out of this race. I didn't report in last week for the first time since I started in January. I weighed in, but never bothered to send it in. My heart's just not in it right now. So I'm thinking about taking my weight this upcoming Friday and switching to maintain. I'm not quitting...just taking a break until after the holidays. I've gone from obese to the mid-range of a healthy bmi, so all the rest I want to lose is vanity.



Congratulations on reaching a healthy bmi!


----------



## tggrrstarr

tigger813 said:


> :
> HDNET is playing 1-2 Christmas specials a day on tv. I just watched the end of the Muppet Christmas Carol and now I'm watching How the Toys Saved Christmas. TTFN


I love those movies!  I think I have them both on videotape!  (but no vcr!)  I will have to find them on dvd.



tiki23 said:


> I weighed in at the gym last night for the BL there - I am now the proud owner of a WISH 25lb clippie!


Congratulations!  Nothing like hitting that number finally! 



mikamah said:


> How did you find the DIS and other than the BL thread, where else do you "hang out" on the dis?  Are you members of any other internet boards too?  Have you ever done a trip report and if you have you could share the link.
> 
> .


In early 2008 I was doing research trying to find out fun trivia facts for a 101 days countdown I was doing for our Sept trip.  I just kept searching Disney trivia on Google, and one of the places it brought me were a few message boards.  Something about the DIS made me stick around, get my DH hooked and start listening to the podcast.  This is the only message board I frequent, and I usually hang out in the theme parks & attractions board, podcast board and sometimes the scrapbooking board.  As I get closer to my trips, I also begin reading lots of restaurant reviews.  
I haven't done a trip review, but I did complete a dining review for my last trip.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2439304




donac said:


> Question of the Day:  If there could be a 5th Disney World Park what theme would you like to see?  Would it be a fully extreme park or a combination like the other parks are now?


I really like the idea of a more adult villains park.  I love the villains store at DHS, but I think there should be so much more.  I think there should be more thrill rides, but I still like the option of villain themed shows & slower rides too.  I can just imagine a rollercoaster through Oogie Boogie's mansion, a ride on Maleficent in dragon form or even a 3d movie of a villains league to over take WDW!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> *What is your favorite way to get yourself back on track?*



Eating smaller low cal meals, like protein bar or an English muffin breakfast sandwich, drinking lots of water and going out for my walk first thing.


----------



## tggrrstarr

So I somehow made it through my 50 hour work week last week, but I didn't get much exercise in, other than the kinect.  My weight has been all over the board too.  I finally dropped back to where I was before my bizarre gain last week, so I am just focusing on where I need to be from here out.  I went to the gym this morning and did a bit of upper strength and walked on the treadmill for about 40 minutes.  I cut that short so I could go home and check out the Biggest Loser game I bought on Saturday for the kinect.  I did the fitness test, set up my character and did my first 20 min workout.  I really like it so far, especially since it sets up a plan for you based on how much you weigh and want to lose. It also shows you how many calories you burn.  The only thing I don't like is how sensitive the motion menu is.  It is tough to get used to.  It took way too long to tell it my current weight.

Hopefully this will be my last week of working 6 days a week.  I cannot wait to start getting 2 days off a week again!  I started taking down the halloween decorations, but there is still alot to finish.  As long as its done before Thanksgiving!


----------



## cclovesdis

I'm taking a quick break before I check in with my neighbor. I'm not scheduled to tutor today, but I'm supposed to pick something up from here. I've studied for over 4 hours today.  I can assure you I still have no idea what part of the plant does what or why this x, y, or z point in history is so important. My math, on a positive note, is getting much better and I am breezing through geometry. Geometry was harder for me in school than pre-calculus , but it seems to be coming back to me nicely. A lot better than long division. 

QOTD: Checking in here! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*my3princes* - I love the new bedroom. Especially behind your bed. I looked quick and it actually looked like you were on vacation staying at a resort with a beautiful view from your window. Very nice. Now you just need to sleep upside down, so when you wake up and see that view, you'll think I'm not dreaming, I am in paradise 



Rose&Mike said:


> And--wait for it--I have not exercised at all this weekend. This could possibly be the first weekend since Jan 1 that I have not worked out. It's actually been a nice mental break. I was trying to explain it to our friends last night--I think when we are training for an upcoming race I feel a lot of pressure to stay on task. Well the next race we have officially scheduled is Princess. So this was a good weekend to take a little break. And I have exercised 240 minutes so far this month, so I'm not a complete slacker.



Good for you, you deserve a break 



tigger813 said:


> Looking forward to my day off tomorrow.



Yay for days off 



50sjayne said:


> Husband finally got all the Halloween stuff down last night and we sat down and watched a Fox line up of Halloween shows lol.



That's still on my list of things to do. Got to get crackin!



flipflopmom said:


> Sophie slept in her bedroom for the first time since she was born.  Brad put up her "big girl bed" and she was soooo excited. She came in my room once for a hug and kiss and her sippy cup of water, and within 5 minutes she was asleep!  Got up a 1:30 to potty, right back to bed. I'm astounded, and a little sad.  I must admit, I love snuggling with her in the bed!



 and  at the same time. I hear you there, but that's a good thing.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Kathy--thanks for the reminder about vit. D. I actually have some. Glad you all had a good time yesterday.

Shawn--good luck with German!

QOTD--a really hard workout or run and lots of water!

Taryn-- on the 2pounds! And  on the big girl bed. It's funny what can set off the emotions isn't it? We really think we want them to reach a milestone, and then when they do, we're a mess.



carmiedog said:


> I'm considering taking my dog out of this race. I didn't report in last week for the first time since I started in January. I weighed in, but never bothered to send it in. My heart's just not in it right now. So I'm thinking about taking my weight this upcoming Friday and switching to maintain. I'm not quitting...just taking a break until after the holidays. I've gone from obese to the mid-range of a healthy bmi, so all the rest I want to lose is vanity.


I think that is a good plan. Sometimes I think we just need a mental break from losing. I have actually lost about 4 pounds since I started maintaining in September, I just bump my maintain weight down when I need to.



Cupcaker said:


> Good morning.  Time is flying by so fast.  I start my journey to texas tomorrow night.


Have a great trip!

Hi CC! Glad you are hanging in there!

Have I mentioned how I feel about the time change? I was awake at 5:15 this morning. Went to the Y after work and did strength and a mile on the elliptical. We had our roasted veggie pizza and it was yummy!

It's 70 here this week--yes crazy weather, but I'll take it! We're going to run outside after work tomorrow. It will be dark, but shouldn't be too cold.

Have a nice evening!


----------



## donac

Just a quick hello.  I had ameeting at school that lasted until 5 then I had to go back to my home school to pick up some papers I needed tonight.  Came home, made dinner, a cake for tomorrow's Birthday breakfast for the department and then have been on the computer for the last hour and half scheduling people for a pick up this weekend.  I am tired and I want to just vegg out right now. 

My knee is feeling better but I need to take some aleve and then heat up the heating pad so I can use it.  

Sorry I can't be on longerbut I need to relax. 

have a great evening everyone.


----------



## tigger813

Fell apart this afternoon and didn't get in another workout. Add I also ate some Cheetos and I had three small pieces of pizza for supper instead of a smoothie. 

I have this neighbor with two kids. The kids are not the best behaved kids in the world and actually quite rude at times. They don't know how to take NO for an answer and think they should always get their way. One of the kids is in DD2s class and has been begging for a playdate. The mom called this afternoon right when I started my workout. Her DD was begging for a playdate. DD2 had just sat down to watch a movie and play her DSi and I wanted her to have a quiet afternoon. I said ok, how about Wednesday. Well, the little girl didn't like that answer and walked out her back door on the way to my house. So the mom got off the phone with me. I was miffed and looked out my back door to see the little girl almost in my yard. Well, she called back about a half hour later and said that her daughter was heading to the mailbox and letting the puppies out. WHAT A LIE!!!!! My kids aren't perfect but they know when I say no what it means and when they don't like it they just have to live with it. She thinks everything her kids do is cute including when they throw things at her. She had a black eye a few weeks ago and I have a strong feeling I know where it came from. Her older daughter nearly pushed DD2 down the stairs on the bus a few weeks back. I want to keep the peace but I'm getting close to losing it! I don't want her kids in my house as they come here and throw things on the floor and just don't care about anyone else. I constantly have to say that those things are not allowed to be done in my house but it goes right in one ear and out the other.

OK, I'm done venting. I'm exhausted and my stomach is bothering me again. I also have a bit of a headache. Feeling just plain lousy tonight. I have to work in the morning and go to the transfer station in the afternoon. DD1 has dancing tomorrow night. I need to take something out of the freezer for supper tomorrow night. I'm home all day Wednesday until 2:30 when I get DD2 from the neighbor's. Thursday is Christmas decorating all day.

DH and I are catching up on shows and I want to check out the girls Christmas lists they made from the catalogs the other night. I may try and do some shopping on Wednesday if I feel like going out.

TTFN


----------



## jbm02

Hi everyone.  I was gone on a quick military weekend from Thursday - late last night.  I have a lot of reading to catch up on because I didn't have access to the internet at all while I was gone.  And, OMG, who ordered SNOW for November??!!!!
... back to reading!!!!  'night all!
Jude


----------



## Connie96

mikamah said:


> Whoo hoo, you did your last long run.  I would think that's got to be the hardest, even harder than the race since you'll be so pumped up with all the other runners.  You are going to rock it, Connie!  Glad you're feeling better and just a little sore now.  I'm sure in 2 weeks you'll be ready and awesome!!   I've been doing the 4/1 intervals too, and have been playing with walking more.  I can keep a 15 min pace with just walking, and about 14 with the 4/1, but reading the galloway plan, he seems to encourage shorter intervals.  Did you follow a specific training plan?  How long was your longest run?  I'm just starting the princess training now.



I used a training plan from www.runningforwomen.com but they're not accepting new enrollees. I do have the full training plan and I can email it to you if you want. Yeah, I did some reading on Galloway's site and that's why I'm thinking of experimenting with shorter intervals.



SettinSail said:


> I think I will do this.  My weight loss is so slow I need some more positive reinforcement.  I swear I measured my waist the other day and there's been no change  Hopefully I don't remember the starting number correctly.



That'd be great! *HERE* is how we do the measurements and reporting. PM your numbers whenever you can. 



Cupcaker said:


> Hi Connie!  You will do great with your race with all the training you are doing!



Thanks! I'm really looking forward to the race.

And speaking of races... I'm going to run a 10K this Saturday. I'll be training at that distance anyway, so I figured "why not?". My mom and daughter will be walking the 1 mile course and my neice will be running her first 5K. I love when these things turn into a family affair. The whole thing is to benefit our local zoo and our race bibs will get us free admission after the races are over. Our zoo is small and we've seen it a million times, but I'm looking forward to it anyway.

Have a great evening, folks!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> Hope you got a good run in yesterday.  I wrote out a training plan for my training, and converged the mfm and galloway plan, and I'll send it to you and Lisa, to show you.  It's not on the computer, but I want to type it in.  I wrote out a calendar over 2 pages, and am going to use it as a log, and check off of the runs/cross training.
> Glad Ryan was thrilled with his party and DS.  Michael got his a couple years ago, and during the first week, I thought I had made a mistake and it was all he wanted to do, but the novelty wore off, and he really doesn't abuse it, and goes weeks without using it.



I did get a 5 mile run in yesterday.  It was a bit slow and I walked a little more than usual but I did it none the less  I have on my to do list to write down my plan on a calendar and cross off as I go too.  Great minds think alike.  I would love to see yours once you get it together.  I am getting excited to officially start training.....even though I guess ultimately we have been training for a long time now.



flipflopmom said:


> 2.  PC show went better than expected Sat!  Not killer, but I'll take it!



Glad to hear the show went well.

for sophie.   for you.  Sometimes its harder on the mommy.

 for the weight loss.  Its amazing we can work out like crazy and not loose than we stop for awhile and loose.  cant figure it out.



tigger813 said:


> I have this neighbor with two kids. The kids are not the best behaved kids in the world and actually quite rude at times. They don't know how to take NO for an answer and think they should always get their way. One of the kids is in DD2s class and has been begging for a playdate. The mom called this afternoon right when I started my workout. Her DD was begging for a playdate. DD2 had just sat down to watch a movie and play her DSi and I wanted her to have a quiet afternoon. I said ok, how about Wednesday. Well, the little girl didn't like that answer and walked out her back door on the way to my house. So the mom got off the phone with me. I was miffed and looked out my back door to see the little girl almost in my yard. Well, she called back about a half hour later and said that her daughter was heading to the mailbox and letting the puppies out. WHAT A LIE!!!!! My kids aren't perfect but they know when I say no what it means and when they don't like it they just have to live with it. She thinks everything her kids do is cute including when they throw things at her. She had a black eye a few weeks ago and I have a strong feeling I know where it came from. Her older daughter nearly pushed DD2 down the stairs on the bus a few weeks back. I want to keep the peace but I'm getting close to losing it! I don't want her kids in my house as they come here and throw things on the floor and just don't care about anyone else. I constantly have to say that those things are not allowed to be done in my house but it goes right in one ear and out the other.



Wow thats tough.  I would not answer the calls and hide if they knock at the door.  Eventually they should get the hint. 



Connie96 said:


> And speaking of races... I'm going to run a 10K this Saturday. I'll be training at that distance anyway, so I figured "why not?". My mom and daughter will be walking the 1 mile course and my neice will be running her first 5K. I love when these things turn into a family affair. The whole thing is to benefit our local zoo and our race bibs will get us free admission after the races are over. Our zoo is small and we've seen it a million times, but I'm looking forward to it anyway.
> 
> Have a great evening, folks!



Sounds like it will be a fun race Connie.  We had a 5K at our local zoo in august.  I decided to skip it.  90 degree weather and huge hills just wasnt appealing to me at the time.  Good luck and Im glad the whole family is joining in.  Thats so special!!!!


I have had yet another crazy day.  I am exhausted.  TOM started tonight although I was thrilled because I made it 28 days this time.  Much better than every 3 wks.  I wonder if not running for 2 wks this month had anything to do with it????  My plan is to get up and run in the morning.  Its been getting light here around 610am.  I am going to try to get in 30 minutes.  This will be the first time I would have dragged myself out of bed and ran in the morning so we will see how it goes.  I am trying to figure out a plan for my training.  I really dont want to have to use the TM on a regular basis.  I am even considering going into work late 2 days a week as the run times get longer and when it starts to get lighter later.  I just need to see if my dh can help me out by taking both kids to school.  Lots to think about.

I am off to bed.....way to late for me tonight!
Good night!


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning ladies!

I've already had a monkey wrench thrown into my day as DS got up late last night and told us a bracket from his braces was cutting into his gums in the back and he was in terrible pain.  HAS been in terrible pain for a week!  He didn't think he could say anything since we were on vacation and he was trying to hold out until his appt at 4:00 this afternoon.  Poor kid.  So I am waiting for the ortho to open at 9:00 so I can call them and see if he can come in earlier.  We can't see back there to see what is going on. So far, he's only missing double PE this morning (crazy block schedule) so hopefully he can make it in by 3rd period.  Looks like I may miss my book club at 10:00 but we will see how it goes.  

Did 25 mins on the elliptical yesterday and today will do W7D2 of C25K.
Since this week is all 25 minute runs, on Sunday I just used my Ipod music but I think I will go back to the podcast as I'm not sure if my music is the correct BPM pace.   Of course it is raining here but not too heavily.




lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> *What is your favorite way to get yourself back on track?*



Weighing myself every day is the best way to stay on track for me but if I feel I have gotten off track I implement tough food restrictions for myself for a few days until I'm back under control.  My daily diet does not have any restrictions so I get that back when I can handle it again.



flipflopmom said:


> I have 5 minutes, I'll see what I can get in!  Cliff notes,
> 
> 1.  LOVE YOU GUYS!!! KEEP ON KEEPING ON!
> 
> 2.  PC show went better than expected Sat!  Not killer, but I'll take it!
> 
> 3.  Sophie slept in her bedroom for the first time since she was born.  Brad put up her "big girl bed" and she was soooo excited. She came in my room once for a hug and kiss and her sippy cup of water, and within 5 minutes she was asleep!  Got up a 1:30 to potty, right back to bed. I'm astounded, and a little sad.  I must admit, I love snuggling with her in the bed!
> 
> 4.  Got on scale this am for first time in 13 days, according to my wii.  I decided I needed to know, and pm whatever weight, regardless, it says to Shannon today as my maintenance weight. Thought I might be up a couple.  WELL< NO - I WAS DOWN 2!!!!  Absolutely no exercise (formal) or journaling, or anything.
> 
> Gotta go!
> HUGS AND PIXIE DUST!
> Taryn



Awesome news all around 



carmiedog said:


> I'm considering taking my dog out of this race. I didn't report in last week for the first time since I started in January. I weighed in, but never bothered to send it in. My heart's just not in it right now. So I'm thinking about taking my weight this upcoming Friday and switching to maintain. I'm not quitting...just taking a break until after the holidays. I've gone from obese to the mid-range of a healthy bmi, so all the rest I want to lose is vanity.



Wow, that is so awesome that you went from obese to mid-range bmi.  My bmi is 111 - 150.  It's hard for me to imagine I would ever be anywhere but the top of that range IF I can even reach that!  Sucks to be short!



tggrrstarr said:


> So I somehow made it through my 50 hour work week last week, but I didn't get much exercise in, other than the kinect.  My weight has been all over the board too.  I finally dropped back to where I was before my bizarre gain last week, so I am just focusing on where I need to be from here out.  I went to the gym this morning and did a bit of upper strength and walked on the treadmill for about 40 minutes.  I cut that short so I could go home and check out the Biggest Loser game I bought on Saturday for the kinect.  I did the fitness test, set up my character and did my first 20 min workout.  I really like it so far, especially since it sets up a plan for you based on how much you weigh and want to lose. It also shows you how many calories you burn.  The only thing I don't like is how sensitive the motion menu is.  It is tough to get used to.  It took way too long to tell it my current weight.
> 
> Hopefully this will be my last week of working 6 days a week.  I cannot wait to start getting 2 days off a week again!  I started taking down the halloween decorations, but there is still alot to finish.  As long as its done before Thanksgiving!



Please keep posting about the Kiinect.  We had planned to buy Wii Fitness at Christmas but are now thinking about the Kinect.  Do you know the price difference?  Does the Kinect also act as a scale?  Thanks



cclovesdis said:


> I'm taking a quick break before I check in with my neighbor. I'm not scheduled to tutor today, but I'm supposed to pick something up from here. I've studied for over 4 hours today.  I can assure you I still have no idea what part of the plant does what or why this x, y, or z point in history is so important. My math, on a positive note, is getting much better and I am breezing through geometry. Geometry was harder for me in school than pre-calculus , but it seems to be coming back to me nicely. A lot better than long division.
> 
> QOTD: Checking in here!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Good luck with all your studies!!!   I need to sit down and study my German a little every day this week (ugh-I am too OLD for this!)



donac said:


> Just a quick hello.  I had ameeting at school that lasted until 5 then I had to go back to my home school to pick up some papers I needed tonight.  Came home, made dinner, a cake for tomorrow's Birthday breakfast for the department and then have been on the computer for the last hour and half scheduling people for a pick up this weekend.  I am tired and I want to just vegg out right now.
> 
> My knee is feeling better but I need to take some aleve and then heat up the heating pad so I can use it.
> 
> Sorry I can't be on longerbut I need to relax.
> 
> have a great evening everyone.



Hope the knee feels better soon.  Aleve is our friend for aches and pains too.
But, luckily we don't take it too often. 

Tracey:  We have some kid drama here too.  Luckily we live on the 3rd floor so when they buzz us, I can just tell them not to come up.  We actually got a letter from our landlord yesterday (all tenants did) stating there have been some complaints from neighbors about the kids.  They are WILD!

Mommy of 2pirates:  A 5 mile run   AWESOME !!!

Cupcake:  Have a great trip to Texas!   Good luck with your presentation!

Connie:  Thanks for the link, I will get those numbers to you today.

Have a great day everyone

Shawn


----------



## playtimeover

Hi lisah0711. Nice. I thought that it is the WIN that I imagine.


----------



## my3princes

Wow, that was a short night.  I slept well, but didn't get to bed as early as I need to.  Tonight isn't looking any better.  Work is going really well so I'm very fortunate there.  Looks like picked the correct job


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I did it. I got my butt out of bed this morning and got in a 2.1 mile run outside.  It wasnt too bad.  I am feeling a bit slow while running lately.  I think it may be the cold weather.  Its hard for me to breathe in.  I need to get a face mask like rose has and give it a try.  I just dont know if I will be comfortable with it on.  Im also afraid with running with it on in the morning.  I dont want anyone to think I am a burgular.  There have been some attempted break ins in our area.  

I am off to get ready for work.  Another busy day.  Today is my baby's 6th birthday.  How the time flies.....  We normally go out to eat for our bdays but my aunt is celebrating hers tonight with dinner and a cake at her house.  We figured since ryan had 3 days this wkend to celebrate we would go to hers tonight.  

Have a great on plan day everyone


----------



## tigger813

Feeling better this morning! I got in 2.5 miles on the elliptical and then did Bob's 20 minute strength workout! Heading to the wellness center after putting DD2 on the bus. I have a client at 10 and then I'll stick around until about noon. I need to redo my schedule as I took some days off that I no longer need off. 

Going to see Harry Potter on the 20th! We're going with DD1s BFF and her mom. Can't wait! Next Wednesday we are going to the Enchanted Village and on a 4D Polar Express Ride! I think we'll be ready to put the tree up after that!! Going to watch Polar Express on Thursday while we decorate. 

I may do some Christmas shopping tomorrow while the kids are at school. I wrote down things from their lists and DH and I will look over it tonight. We have several movies that we want to get that are coming out in the next several weeks. 

3 weeks from tomorrow we will be on our way! I really need to think about packing. I should work on that list today as well!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Connie96 said:


> I used a training plan from www.runningforwomen.com but they're not accepting new enrollees. I do have the full training plan and I can email it to you if you want. Yeah, I did some reading on Galloway's site and that's why I'm thinking of experimenting with shorter intervals.


Thanks, Connie.  I would love to see the training plan if you don't mind.  I'll pm you my email address.  I have made a plan of my own, merging the other two, and I think it looks pretty good.  2 shorter runs, and one long run, with 1 or 2 days of cross training each week.  I don't know how important it is to do the runs the same day every week, and I hope it's not that important because I have to fit them in when I can.  I think as long as I can keep it up and get the longer runs in I'll be ok.  


mommyof2Pirates said:


> I did get a 5 mile run in yesterday.  It was a bit slow and I walked a little more than usual but I did it none the less  I have on my to do list to write down my plan on a calendar and cross off as I go too.  Great minds think alike.  I would love to see yours once you get it together.  I am getting excited to officially start training.....even though I guess ultimately we have been training for a long time now.


Whoo hoo on the 5 miles!!  I think as long as we get the distances in, no matter how slow, we will be fine for the princess.  I know you are much faster than I am, and I'm still awfully close to the sweep time, so you will have a huge buffer.  Remember, it's a race we need to PR in fun only, not time!  My scanner's been broken, but I'll try to scan my plan this weekend at my sisters and send it to you.  



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Quick post for the QOTD and then I will catch up in a bit -- doing a continuing education class today.
> 
> After a busy week-end entertaining in-laws I feel like I need to get myself back on track.  Here is a link to an article from sparkpeople about ways you can get yourself back on track http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=1062
> which leads me to the QOTD for today:
> 
> *What is your favorite way to get yourself back on track?*


Hope your class was fun, Lisa.
Tracking my food is the best way for me to get back on track, taking out that piece of paper and writing everything down.  Why don't I do it more?  



flipflopmom said:


> Sophie slept in her bedroom for the first time since she was born.  Brad put up her "big girl bed" and she was soooo excited. She came in my room once for a hug and kiss and her sippy cup of water, and within 5 minutes she was asleep!  Got up a 1:30 to potty, right back to bed. I'm astounded, and a little sad.  I must admit, I love snuggling with her in the bed!


 It is hard to see them growing up.  Some days I wish I could keep him little forever.  Maybe sophie will let you come snuggle with her at night.   Glad the show went pretty well, and nice job on the loss.



carmiedog said:


> I'm considering taking my dog out of this race. I didn't report in last week for the first time since I started in January. I weighed in, but never bothered to send it in. My heart's just not in it right now. So I'm thinking about taking my weight this upcoming Friday and switching to maintain. I'm not quitting...just taking a break until after the holidays. I've gone from obese to the mid-range of a healthy bmi, so all the rest I want to lose is vanity.


You've done so well to be in the healthy range of bmi, and it sounds like  maintaining for a while is a great thing to do, especiallly with the busy  holidays.  I know the last pounds do come off the slowest, but not to  worry about trying to lose over the holidays will be one less stress for you.  



Cupcaker said:


> Good morning.  Time is flying by so fast.  I start my journey to texas tomorrow night.  I dont know if I will have internet access while I am over there.  The only form will be using my cell phone.  I wont be back till Sunday, so I will have to miss weigh in.  I plan on taking some exercise clothes just in case.  Im a little worried about what Im going to wear.  I just hope I have enough clothes that fit me right.  Hope everyone has a great Monday.  I'll check back in later today or tomorrow.
> 
> I thought i had more time.  Got to run now, I'm heading to work early.  I did some wii fit last night, for the first time in a while, and it was fun.  I'm going to try and do that or bike for my cross training days.
> 
> Rose- I'll take that 70 degree day out here please, and Jude, you can keep the snow, I didn't order it, that's for sure.
> 
> Have a great day.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Finally able to catch up a bit.  Between the time change, visitors and being stuck sitting for 4 hours at a continuing education class yesterday, I was wiped out!    Unfortunately, I have three more days of class this week -- don't put off those continuing education hours!  

*Deb*, I love your new bedroom.  The mural is perfect!  I'm glad that you are enjoying your new job too!  

*Rose*,  for Mike's job situation.  Sounds like you have some nice crazy weather for a change!  

*Connie,* great job on your long training run -- you know you are getting close when you start in taper mode!  

*mikamah,* can't wait to see your training plan.    I think that you are correct that shorter running intervals may work just as well as longer ones.  

 Hi *Corinna*!  Another person inspired to run the Princess thanks in part to your inspiration!  

*SettinSail,* German classes sound hard but maybe when it clicks they will be more fun.  

 Hi *Taryn*!  Nice to see you. Way to go on the 2 pound loss -- I'd say you are getting the lifestyle change thing down!  



carmiedog said:


> I'm considering taking my dog out of this race. I didn't report in last week for the first time since I started in January. I weighed in, but never bothered to send it in. My heart's just not in it right now. So I'm thinking about taking my weight this upcoming Friday and switching to maintain. I'm not quitting...just taking a break until after the holidays. I've gone from obese to the mid-range of a healthy bmi, so all the rest I want to lose is vanity.



That is the nice thing about our challenge is that you can switch back and forth when you need to.  Sounds like a great idea to me!  

*Cupcaker,* enjoy your trip to Texas!  

*tggrrstarr,* hope things calm down for you at work soon!  

*CC,* great job on the studying  -- when is the test?

*donac,* hope that your knee feels better soon!  

*Tracey,*  for the bratty neighbor kids.  I agree with Lindsay and say keep 'em out of the house.  They can play with the girls outside, that way your girls can escape if they misbehave.

*Lindsay,* you are totally rocking it with your training!  

Hey *Jude*!  (Like you've never heard that one before )  Thanks for serving!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## tigger813

I plan on keeping them out of my house. Of course, playdates will have to be inside for the next 4-5 months due to the cold/snow/NE Weather! I'm going to screen my calls better. I saw it was her calling yesterday but new rule is if I'm on the elliptical or working out I will not talk to anyone unless it is an emergency.

Going to make enchiladas for supper tonight with ground turkey and I will also get some reduced fat Mexican cheese today to have with it. It's Italian ground turkey so it may be a bit more flavorful! 

TTFN


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hello Everyone!

Before I get back to posting (and it's coming, I promise!) -- I have an OT question:

Do you need to start planning for college in 7th grade?

Here is why I'm asking. There's a parent/school meeting tonight with an hour-long presentation on getting ready for college academically and financially for grades 7-10. I'll be honest -- dh and I don't really want to go -- but we also don't want to miss out on something we need to see. We already have a college account we contribute to monthly, and we are definitely not going to qualify for financial aid. In 7th grade they don't have any choices in their course selection, so I don't see how we can improve that, other than doing outside work or tutoring. I'm wondering if we can wait until next year to go...I know they do this presentation every year.

I know there are a lot of teachers and parents who have been through this before on this thread. 

What do you think?

Maria


----------



## 50sjayne

Worf--stuff 'll probably change by the time your kids are in college...



carmiedog said:


> I'm considering taking my dog out of this race. I didn't report in last week for the first time since I started in January. I weighed in, but never bothered to send it in. My heart's just not in it right now. So I'm thinking about taking my weight this upcoming Friday and switching to maintain. I'm not quitting...just taking a break until after the holidays. I've gone from obese to the mid-range of a healthy bmi, so all the rest I want to lose is vanity.



 Remember-- the holidays are tough.



tigger813 said:


> Fell apart this afternoon and didn't get in another workout. Add I also ate some Cheetos and I had three small pieces of pizza for supper instead of a smoothie.
> 
> I have this neighbor with two kids. The kids are not the best behaved kids in the world and actually quite rude at times. They don't know how to take NO for an answer and think they should always get their way. One of the kids is in DD2s class and has been begging for a playdate. The mom called this afternoon right when I started my workout. Her DD was begging for a playdate. DD2 had just sat down to watch a movie and play her DSi and I wanted her to have a quiet afternoon. I said ok, how about Wednesday. Well, the little girl didn't like that answer and walked out her back door on the way to my house. So the mom got off the phone with me. I was miffed and looked out my back door to see the little girl almost in my yard. Well, she called back about a half hour later and said that her daughter was heading to the mailbox and letting the puppies out. WHAT A LIE!!!!! My kids aren't perfect but they know when I say no what it means and when they don't like it they just have to live with it. She thinks everything her kids do is cute including when they throw things at her. She had a black eye a few weeks ago and I have a strong feeling I know where it came from. Her older daughter nearly pushed DD2 down the stairs on the bus a few weeks back. I want to keep the peace but I'm getting close to losing it! I don't want her kids in my house as they come here and throw things on the floor and just don't care about anyone else. I constantly have to say that those things are not allowed to be done in my house but it goes right in one ear and out the other.
> 
> TTFN


I hate parents like that-- and they make us responsible parents into 'bad guys'. My daughter had a boyfriend with a mother like that and he ended up dead of a drug overdose--left a baby behind as well. 



jbm02 said:


> Hi everyone.  I was gone on a quick military weekend from Thursday - late last night.  I have a lot of reading to catch up on because I didn't have access to the internet at all while I was gone.  And, OMG, who ordered SNOW for November??!!!!
> ... back to reading!!!!  'night all!
> Jude



Very jealous of your snow. 



Connie96 said:


> And speaking of races... I'm going to run a 10K this Saturday. I'll be training at that distance anyway, so I figured "why not?". My mom and daughter will be walking the 1 mile course and my neice will be running her first 5K. I love when these things turn into a family affair. The whole thing is to benefit our local zoo and our race bibs will get us free admission after the races are over. Our zoo is small and we've seen it a million times, but I'm looking forward to it anyway.
> 
> Have a great evening, folks!



That's wonderful...



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have had yet another crazy day.  I am exhausted.  TOM started tonight although I was thrilled because I made it 28 days this time.  Much better than every 3 wks.  I wonder if not running for 2 wks this month had anything to do with it????  My plan is to get up and run in the morning.  Its been getting light here around 610am.  I am going to try to get in 30 minutes.  This will be the first time I would have dragged myself out of bed and ran in the morning so we will see how it goes.  I am trying to figure out a plan for my training.  I really dont want to have to use the TM on a regular basis.  I am even considering going into work late 2 days a week as the run times get longer and when it starts to get lighter later.  I just need to see if my dh can help me out by taking both kids to school.  Lots to think about.
> 
> I am off to bed.....way to late for me tonight!
> Good night!



Good --it's hope for me lol. 

QUOTD Tuesday:

Name your 5 favorite condiments. Condiments are fun and add a lot of flavor without many calories (well maybe mayo and stuff can be overdone) .
Can be coffee syrups, jellies, barbecue sauce etc. Spices don't count as they are totally safe. 
I like-- 
1.vanilla coffee syrup. I've been getting some at the dollar tree--it's good.
2. Home made blackberry jam.
3. Horseradish--just a little goes a long way.
4. Mustard--I like flavored stuff like I have one right now that's spicy dijon I stole from a restaurant (with the waitors permission) (Mc. Menamins)Lime
5.lime--in and on almost anything. 

Really busy today but will try to catch up later ;-)


----------



## jennz

lol 5 favorite condiments!  Ketchup, hot sauce, spicy mustard, horseradish, onions (does that count?) 

Maria - That seems early for college planning, but I guess time does fly right?  DD is in 7th and she had to research two careers last week and do a report on them.  In 5th grade they had to do career research and plan out their schooling.  I guess it's good to plan and think about it but dd is such a rule follower she now has "vet" as her only career.  I keep trying to get her to keep her options open - the girl doesn't like blood and is horrified at the thought of dissection in science class.  At least this last project she HAD to come up with another one.

My class for today was canceled - 5 free hours!  I've spent an hour on the computer, an hour under dd's bed  and an hour doing housework   I'd like to snooze b/c I'm pretty sure I'm feeling some allergies (head/stomach blechs) but it's low 70s here so I'm taking the dogs to the park.    Maybe walking will help my ears pop. 

I  hope everyone's getting some good weather and are able to get out and enjoy it!


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> Do you need to start planning for college in 7th grade?
> 
> Here is why I'm asking. There's a parent/school meeting tonight with an hour-long presentation on getting ready for college academically and financially for grades 7-10. I'll be honest -- dh and I don't really want to go -- but we also don't want to miss out on something we need to see. We already have a college account we contribute to monthly, and we are definitely not going to qualify for financial aid. In 7th grade they don't have any choices in their course selection, so I don't see how we can improve that, other than doing outside work or tutoring. I'm wondering if we can wait until next year to go...I know they do this presentation every year.
> 
> I know there are a lot of teachers and parents who have been through this before on this thread.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Maria



 Hi Maria!  Nice to see you!  

I think Susan has a good point that college requirements will change so I would skip it this year -- maybe even next.  Seems like overkill to me to promote this to younger grades that can't even choose their own classes.  



50sjayne said:


> QUOTD:
> 
> Name your 5 favorite condiments. Condiments are fun and add a lot of flavor without many calories (well maybe mayo and stuff can be overdone) .
> Can be coffee syrups, jellies, barbecue sauce etc. Spices don't count as they are totally safe.



1.  Fat Free Mayo
2.  Whipped cream -- a little can make things taste extra special
3.  Fat Free Salad dressing for dipping
4.  Hummus 
5.  Home made cranberry relish


----------



## corinnak

Hi again!

I did get the QOTD archive up to date.  I have hesitated to ask this because I have felt I really SHOULD be able to manage, especially since nobody asked for the archive,  but I do have a very small favor to ask of the coaches (who already do so much, I know!):

*Coaches*
In an ideal world, I'd be on every day, updating every day.  In reality, I often end up sifting through several days worth of posts to figure out which QOTD goes with which day.  *If you think of it, it would be a HUGE help to me if you could include the day of the week in front of the customary "QOTD:" tag.* Having the day on there, even some of the time, would help me a ton!   THANK YOU for all that you do to make the thread a wonderful place! 

I've had another wild few days here - it is Book Festival at my kids' school, so there's lots of excitement and added...well...stuff.  My hair is still looking kind of purple in the sun, but mostly now, I think it's kind of a nice Maroon. I read to some kids yesterday as part of the festival and they asked "Why is your hair purple??"  I said it was a good question and It's really just for fun now that the days are getting shorter and the weather is getting colder.  

This morning, My DH is going in for a colonoscopy - he is not having problems, but his sister was diagnosed with colon cancer over the summer, so he needs to get checked out, apparently.  It's an interesting process getting ready for the procedure.  


11/4 Thursday QOTD: What is your favorite cookbook/ cooking magazine?

I just made 3 great new recipes from Natural Health Magazine, which I borrowed from my chiropractor's office.  They had a feature on vegan cooking, and while I'm not a vegan, the recipes sounded good - and they really were!

I also have had good luck with the recipes I've tried on weightwatchers.com


11/5 Friday QOTD: Think about where you were at the start of your journey and where you are now. List at least one positive thing that you have accomplished. This can be about anything--really think about how your life has changed. I know everyone has at least one thing, because I can think of at least one thing for everyone!

This is a timely question for me, since I just found an "Advantages of Weight Loss" card I'd written up probably about 2 years ago now.    I wrote about it on my WW blog.  Part 2, also.

I look back at my life 4 years ago and it is so incredibly different.  I have friends now, both online and in-person.  I have a very different body, and my physical capabilities are so amazingly improved.  The best thing, though:  through regular physical activity, expanded social circle and refusing to let the negative thoughts take over, I have managed to avoid depression for over 3 years now. 

11/6 Saturday QOTD: How did you find the DIS and other than the BL thread, where else do you "hang out" on the dis? Are you members of any other internet boards too? Have you ever done a trip report and if you have you could share the link.

I think I also found it through the Unofficial Guide way back when I was planning our first Disney trip for January 2006.  I was involved on the DVC threads for a while, then got into reading the trip reports (I did write one, but I think it's buried on the DVC thread somewhere...fortunately, I found it:  Live from the Carousel  Circa Jan 2007!!!  I never finished it - I think that all that was really missing was the trip home, though.  Oh well!

11/7 Sunday QOTD: Question of the Day: If there could be a 5th Disney World Park what theme would you like to see? Would it be a fully extreme park or a combination like the other parks are now?

I know I sound like a broken record, but I would just like to have the Adventurer's Club reinstated or reincarnated.  Please.    I love the idea of the villains park, though.  

11/8 Monday QOTD: What is your favorite way to get yourself back on track?

I do best when I get myself back into the habit of tracking right away.  It's an easy one to slip out of, for sure and a tough one to get back into, but it makes the biggest difference.  I also like to make a big pot of soup when I am needing to get back in gear - soup is so good and easy to fit into my day.

11/9 Tuesday QOTD: Name your 5 favorite condiments. Condiments are fun and add a lot of flavor without many calories (well maybe mayo and stuff can be overdone). Can be coffee syrups, jellies, barbecue sauce etc. Spices don't count as they are totally safe.


I don't think I have that many favorite condiments, but I'll try:

1.  Smoked Chipotle Tobasco Sauce.  Mmmmm.
2.  Champagne Dill Mustard
3.  Ketchup
4.  Newman's Own Light Balsamic salad dressing
5.  Balsamic vinegar

Turns out, I did manage to think of 5!  If I were being completely honest and not just "weight-wise" I'd also put Aïoli and that Southwest sauce they have at Subway.


----------



## goldcupmom

Things are beginning to return to normal.  I've gotten in almost 15 miles in 3 days with Sashi, the flooring guys are here to begin tiling, and best of all, we still have working plumbing!!

Scored yesterday 11:30 - 8, and about to log on for today. boring, tedious, but truly a blessing each time I get a job to score.  And, it's only for 2 - 8 weeks at a time.  I can do anything for that long.  

Someday I"ll get a chance to really catch up here.  Meantime, know that I"m thinking about all of you, hoping things are going well, and praying for you!


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone! I have been trying to read whenever possible to keep up but haven't had time to post.  The weekend was a blur. I walked 9 miles Saturday morning and by the time I got to my driveway (9.2 miles), I couldn't step up with my left leg from the street to the driveway.  I was in a really ugly place, nearly hysterical after my walking buddy left.  I did my ice & compression machine for 30 minutes and then went to bed though I was in too much pain to sleep.  

When I was up and about later in the day, I self-medicated with food. I don't remember everything I ate but I'm embarassed to admit that jambalaya, gumbo, an ice cream sandwich and reduced fat kettle chips made the list.  Oh, and late that night, during a junk tv orgy (I never watch TV except for Glee and parts of the Today show), I ate leftover pizza.  As I said, it was ugly.

I've been back on track mostly Sunday and again yesterday.  I haven't been to the gym, however.  Still not feeling the motivation there, and I am up 1.5 pounds since my last WW weigh in on October 30.  This Thursday's WI won't be pretty, I'm sure.


But I'm here and I am loving reading how everyone is doing.  DS17 has been going through inexplicable sad times and it is weighing on me.  DD22 finally worked up the nerve to break up with a boyfriend who seemed way too needy and dependent, so I think those worries may be behind me.  We are busy with the college search, too.  

I really have to get on track.  I think that when I am overeating it is a combination of "I'm not losing anyway, so I might as well eat what I want" and "I deserve this. I've been so good and can have this ____" and "I deserve this because I am overwhelmed/sad/frustrated/overworked/tired, etc."  Trying to get all of that under control and get back to where food is nutrition and fuel and NOT a mood enhancer or medication or reward or consolation, etc.  

Totally, utterly swamped at work, but I'll get back soon. Off to get my lunch.


----------



## tigger813

11/9 Tuesday QOTD: Name your 5 favorite condiments. Condiments are fun and add a lot of flavor without many calories (well maybe mayo and stuff can be overdone). Can be coffee syrups, jellies, barbecue sauce etc. Spices don't count as they are totally safe.

1. Ketchup
2. Miracle Whip Light
3. Chipotle Mayo
4. Hot squeeze chipotle sauce
5. Spicy mustard

Home from work, catching up on Y&R, hoping to do the Wii Fit once DD1 gets home though it looks like I should drive down and get her off the bus as it's raining here yet again!

I went to the transfer station and also ran to the grocery store and got reduced fat Mexican cheese for the enchiladas. Been doing well so far today. I had a LC Chicken fetuccini for lunch. Going to keep drinking my water today and have some more green tea later. Hoping DH will do the dancing run tonight so I don't have to go out again like last night.

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

Stress from all sides.  People that originally said they would book are cancelling, school is a MESS, money so scarce, it's non-existant.  Christmas is coming.  Stress abounds.  Why is it some days I can force myself to not think about it, and others, I can't hardly breathe from it all??????  Hate to get on and whine, but I need to vent.  Someone today told me A.  I'd lost too much weight, B.  I don't look healthy and I need to go to dr.  I told her if I could just pay my bills, I'd look healthy again!


----------



## liesel

I'm still around and reading a few pages when I can.  I was pretty discouraged because I had small gains the last 2 weeks desptie working hard.  I had a mid week peek at the scale today and I am finally down again!  The woosh strikes again!  My favortie gym instructor is back from maternity leave and I am enjoying her Zumba classes again.  Its definitely all about finding the right instructor who makes it fun.

Well its starting to snow here (first one of the year) and I'm making a pot of french onion soup for dinner.  I really like making this one myself so I can control the amount of sodium (some are just way too salty!).  

QOTD 5 fave condiments:
hummus, salsa, balsamic vinegar, jalapeno tabasco sauce, and canned chipotles 

I like lots of flavor in my food and these work well for me.

LisaH-I did ask DH about the organization that was collecting candy for the troops and he said he wasn't sure, just that their activity committee had organized it.  He didn't have a chance to ask since he has been locked in a conference room working on proposals for the last week and a half.

Corinna-I sometimes indulge in the chipotle southwest dressing at Subway too.  I justify it if I keep everything else on the sandwich healthy!  

 to everyone who needs it.

goldcupmom:  It sounds like you have been doing fantastically well handling everything that has been thrown at you, working, being there for your kids, and dealing with all that house stuff!  I am in awe.  I applied to Pearson in Aug and have yet to hear back.  I hope I get hired on soon, we could use the money!

Rose:  My DH went through work drama a few years ago with a boss who didn't like anyone who wasn't a part of their "boys club."  Just when he decided that he had enough and was going to leave, they fired him with some made up charges.  Thank goodness he had some interviews already lined up!  I was pregnant at the time and it was a stressful 4 weeks, but he loves his current job, has been promoted, and gets the respect and recognition he deserves.  I am so glad he is in a much better place now.  We have even seen this boss on a few social occasions since and he couldn't even look DH in the eye because he knew he fired him without cause.  We are so much happier now (I hated seeing him stess so much) we didn't even care.


----------



## cclovesdis

Today has been a busy, busy day. I've been studying as much as possible, but I also need to break every so often. Today I went to buy yet another book for studying. This one is on the solar system. *Lisa*, the test is on Nov. 20. I also bought a book on phonics as that is a large component of the test on teaching reading. I am finding Mass. history fascinating and am learning more than I probably need to know because of that. But, really, I'd muh rather be overprepared. Math is coming along nicely. I have 2 more areas I need to review and then I should be all set there. The biggest concern remaining is science. I also have hours of geography to go plus more US/Mass. History and civics/government. So, about 2 hours of studying so far today and ideally 1 more after dinner. Maybe I'll be able to squeeze in 2 if we eat earlier than usual.

 to everyone who needs one.

*Maria*:  My vote is that you can skip tonight's meeting. Now, that being said, if there is one thing I am learning from tutoring my neighbor, is that it is never too early to focus on vocabulary. Her vocab words are  and I am often so . This week's stumper: transmutation. Yep,  Of course, you probably know all this.


----------



## tigger813

Hello friends!

I think I did well today. I had 2 1/2 turkey enchiladas with light Mexican cheese and some Greek yogurt instead of sour cream! YUMMY! DD1 didn't like it since I used Italian ground turkey. She's soooo PICKY sometimes!!!!!

Well, I did another 52 minutes of exercise tonight: 2 miles on the elliptical and 3 dances of Just Dance followed by a bottle of BL protein water. Going to drink water the rest of the night!  Not sure if we'll watch BL or Glee tonight. Not sure what I'm in the mood to do.

Feeling hopeful I'll reach 149 by Friday. I need to pick up some groceries in the morning before I get my nails done and some waxing done.

3 weeks from tomorrow I'll be at my happy place!!!! We should be at AK for EMH pm!!!! SO excited to ride Everest in the dark. 

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hi Dona! Glad the knee is improving!

Tracey--Uggh! We had some neighbor kids like that when DS was growing up. I think phonecall screening is definitely the way to go!

Hi Jude!!!

Connie--very cool that your Mom and dd and niece are going to do the 10k as well! I hope you have a great race!

Lindsay--fwiw, my tom is so messed up when I exercise a lot and lose weight. I thought it was finally straightened out but then in Oct it lasted two weeks, and I'm now going on 35 days with nothing. Hang in there. It does make things interesting sometimes! Great job on the run this morning. If your chest is tight or you are coughing after running after being outside in the cold air, I would definitely either cover my nose and mouth or talk to my doctor about other options. I would rather run in the 90s than in cold air.

Shawn--hope the braces situation is straightened out!

Deb--I am so glad the job is working out well!



tigger813 said:


> 3 weeks from tomorrow we will be on our way! I really need to think about packing. I should work on that list today as well!
> 
> TTFN


That is so exciting!!!

Kathy--sounds like you have a good plan shaping up. About the days of the week, I can only speak for me, but it doesn't really matter which days I run except for: 1. I don't do two running days in a row. 2. I don't do strength training before a long run. 3. I take it pretty easy the day before a long run and I take the day off after a long run. I also found that we were overtraining this summer. We kept increasing our mileage every week. Eventually we looked at a galloway plan and found that while you do a long run every week, you only really increase the mileage about twice a month. Does that make sense? For instance, our long run one week might be 6-8 miles and the next week 10-14. Hope that helps.

Hi Lisa!

Maria--glad you are here! I missed you. I am too late to matter on this question, but I probably would have gone. My guess is that they talked about what classes to take in high school, activities, when to take the psat, possibly taking the SAT in 7th grade (DS did this). I know that at DS high school there were some grossly underprepared parents (not that I think that you would be underprepared) and college has gotten so incredibly competitive. They probably just want to make sure you know what to expect. I'm interested to hear what they talked about.

QOTD--hmmmm, ketchup, ranch dressing, aioli, olive oil, hummus--use it as a spread on sandwiches.

Jennifer--wasn't it gorgeous today!!!


corinnak said:


> This is a timely question for me, since I just found an "Advantages of Weight Loss" card I'd written up probably about 2 years ago now.    I wrote about it on my WW blog.  Part 2, also.
> 
> I look back at my life 4 years ago and it is so incredibly different.  I have friends now, both online and in-person.  I have a very different body, and my physical capabilities are so amazingly improved.  The best thing, though:  through regular physical activity, expanded social circle and refusing to let the negative thoughts take over, I have managed to avoid depression for over 3 years now.


Corinna--hope the colonscopy went well! Thanks for sharing about the depression. I don't talk about it much, but I have fought anxiety and depression for years--I've actually been treated for PTSD. Anyhow, I really believe that running and weight loss have improved my quality of life so much. I too, feel like I am slowly making friends again. And most importantly I feel calm most of the time. This is such a big deal for me. I am so grateful for the irregular heartbeat because it has forced me to stay off of any kind of stimulant, which has also helped. It takes a while to kick in, but consistent exercise really does do wonders for anxiety and depression.

Cam-- If I remember correctly, didn't your DS recently have a breakup? No words for the knee stuff, just another hug. And fwiw, when you are feeling up to it, I have really found that posting here helps me stave off emotional eating. Even if I don't post, but just type out what I'm feeling it helps.

HI Julie! Glad things are getting back to normal.

Taryn--



liesel said:


> I'm still around and reading a few pages when I can.  I was pretty discouraged because I had small gains the last 2 weeks desptie working hard.  I had a mid week peek at the scale today and I am finally down again!  The woosh strikes again!  .


Glad the scale is moving! And glad your DH found something that a job that he likes!

Hi CC!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

tigger813 said:


> Going to see Harry Potter on the 20th! We're going with DD1s BFF and her mom. Can't wait! Next Wednesday we are going to the Enchanted Village and on a 4D Polar Express Ride! I think we'll be ready to put the tree up after that!!



Yay for HP! I think we may hit up HP at the IMAX and then Tangled and do a double feature with my niece and nephew the weekend after Thanksgiving.

We're also thinking about taking our DS to the Enchanted Village and the laser light show the weekend before Thanksgiving. He's too little for the Polar Express ride, but we may try the light show. Though he may be too little for that as well. 

We're going on the Polar Express ride in North Conway the day after Thanksgiving. Can't wait to get in the Christmas mood 

I've been playing Christmas music at work and during dinner for over a week now


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hope everyone had a good day! I ran 4 miles after work in 38:50!! I was pretty happy. The weather was gorgeous! I'm going to run outside again on Thursday. Mike goes to Detroit tomorrow for two days. I'm hoping to get caught up on my sleep. I have been sleeping really poorly again.

Here's an update on the job stuff. Yesterday his boss brought it up again--can't remember if I typed this or not and kept assuring Mike it was not at all performance related, but just a restructure. Mike got a chance to say, basically, that's fine, but I'm still very unhappy. Today a different HR person called him into talk to him and agreed with Mike that yes, he has essentially been on this job for 28 months, and could when he decides to, look for something else in the company, but they would really like it if he could let this play out for a few weeks and see how it goes. His boss talked to him AGAIN today to reassure him how valuable he is, etc. 

So, Mike is feeling better about things. He really likes what he is doing--it's very cutting edge. So, we are going to keep looking at options inside and outside the company, and in different states. But he is not feeling run out of town. We are both really glad that he went to HR on Friday, because for the most part he has gotten a pretty positive response. The HR person today said who knows if they will even find someone to fill the new position. It's really nice to know that we can slow things down a lttle bit, especially with the holidays coming up.

And I am very happy to report that I did not hear from my DS yesterday. Sounds strange, I know, but I knew when he was getting back to normal, we would hear from him a lot less. This evening I actually sent him my favorite one word text--Breathing? All I need is a yes and I am happy.

Have a good evening!


----------



## 50sjayne

lisah0711 said:


> Hi Maria!  Nice to see you!
> 
> 5.  Home made cranberry relish


That sounds goood!



			
				keenercam;38888727 [COLOR="Magenta" said:
			
		

> Oh, and late that night, during a junk tv orgy (I never watch TV except for Glee and parts of the Today show), I ate leftover pizza.  As I said, it was ugly.[/COLOR]But I'm here and I am loving reading how everyone is doing.  DS17 has been going through inexplicable sad times and it is weighing on me.  DD22 finally worked up the nerve to break up with a boyfriend who seemed way too needy and dependent, so I think those worries may be behind me.  We are busy with the college search, too.
> 
> Totally, utterly swamped at work, but I'll get back soon. Off to get my lunch.



Ok-- I know you're going through a bad time but tv junk orgy??? This Cracked Me Up...

The college thing is very stressful-- the hoops you have to jump...
Like I said about my stuff-- what doesn't kill us makes us stronger right? Soon I shall be Made of Steel.
TTFN


----------



## jbm02

Good morning, everyone!!!  Today is my day to coach!!  (I'm a newbie at this so please bear with me today...)  Just back from my AM boot camp class - yay!  I skipped last session and I really missed it (it's a 7 week program).  

One of the most inspirational quotes I know is Walt Disney's "If you can dream it, you can do it."  So here is my Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney-inspired quote?  It can be from Walt, Roy or any Disney characters.  I googled "Disney quotes" and realized how many great quotes there are out there!!



Rose&Mike said:


> I ran 4 miles after work in 38:50!! I was pretty happy. The weather was gorgeous! !


WOOHOOO - that is an awesome time!!!  Not as nice here, though.  Still cold, windy and rain/snow mix.  Ugh.  Who ordered this for November???!

Have to run and take my DD11 to before-school student council meeting.  I'll be checking in all day!!

Jude


----------



## Rose&Mike

I was awake again from 3-4 and then up for good at 5:30 when Mike's alarm went off. I think the plan is to do some more cleaning and organizing today and go to the Y this afternoon for a double workout--elliptical and strength. 

Everyone hug your kids today. They held a candlelight vigil last night here for an 18 year old who went to meet someone he met online and was killed. They are looking for his body in a landfill. It's very sad. My DS will be home in two weeks. We haven't seen him since October 3rd. I can't wait to give him a big squeeze.

Have a good day. It's supposed to be 75 again today. I think I will do some yardwork today too.


----------



## SettinSail

Hi everyone, I am having a very busy week over here and it sounds like we all are.  I was able to get DS into the ortho finally at 11:30 yesterday morning and he got the problem solved.  He did miss the first 4 periods I believe as we did not make it to school until 12:30.  I actually got a lot of cleaning done yesterday morning when he was home with me.  I felt like I could not sit around doing nothing with him here!  I don't want him to think I do that all day!  I hit 2 "hot spots" as Fly Lady says that have been needing attention for months and of course each one only took about 10 minutes to sort through, put junk away or throw away and clean up surfaces.  Don't know why I put off things like that.   I did miss my book club meeting though and heard it was really good this month

I did W7D2 of C25K in the afternoon, got some groceries with the car, did my recycling, picked up DS from school, we had about an hour before we had to go to his CS meeting where he is the Den Chief for a Webelos Den.  DH is out of town this week so DS and I had dinner at Subway on base.  Next Thursday Jared is going to be there!

Today I had a meeting at school followed by yoga class and I have my hair appt at 2:00, in about one hour.  Then tonight DS has his regular BS meeting and we need to get him packed for his soccer tournament.  His team leaves tomorrow morning and comes back Sunday.  He is over the moon about missing 2 days of school.  It's the school team so I assume the absences are excused.  DH and I are going to Thionville in the Lorraine area of France this weekend with 5 other families.  One of my DH's co-workers is from the area and his family owns a restaurant & wine cellar there.  We are all also going to tour some castles and a WWII site I think it is called the Magionville Line - something like that.  Should be a lot of fun.

to all that need them today.   Hang in there!

5 favorite condiments (LOVE this QUOTD!!!):

1. Soy sauce
2. Frank's Red Hot Sauce
3. Salsa
4. Honey Mustard or a Brown Spicy Mustard
5. Balsamic Vinegar

Favorite Disney Quote:
Faith, Trust & Pixie Dust

Have a great day!
Shawn


----------



## tigger813

A little confused with my scale this morning. The only bad thing I ate all day yesterday was the enchiladas. SO why was the scale up 2 pounds!

Got up and did 2.5 miles on the elliptical. I'll do more and the Wii Fit later.

Going to put DD2 on the bus and head up to Nashua to do some Christmas shopping and get some groceries and visit the liquor store. I've got my coupons for the grocery store and Target together so it should be a quick trip. I'm getting my nails done and having some much needed waxing done later this morning. DD2 has that playdate this afternoon so I will try and be back here by noon in case she needs me. 

Time to put DD1 on the bus and come back and shower and get DD2 up!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*jennz,* glad you had a nice day yesterday.  You deserve it!  

*corinnak,* thank you so much for doing the QOTD archive!    I 
will add your instructions to the coaching schedule instructions. You have so much to be proud of in your journey to a healthier you!  

*Cam,* .  I hope things calm down and that you feel better very soon.    I think we all get that "I deserve this" feeling -- I don't know why we feel like we "deserve" to derail ourselves but if this was easy we wouldn't be here!  

*Julie,*  bless your heart!  I'm glad your house is starting to return to normal.

*Taryn,* .  I'm sorry that you are feeling so stressed now.

*liesel,* hooray for the whoosh!  

*CC,* you're almost there!  

 Hi *Rose*!  Glad that things are getting better at work for Mike.  Do you think you are still adjusting to the time change and waking up early?  I know my pets have not adjusted -- they get hungry early in the morning and wake me up!  

Wow, *dvccruiser76,* you have a lot of fun things coming up.  Even if your guy is too little to remember anything, he will have a good time just looking at everything, and if not, he is small enough to fall asleep.

*Jude,* thanks for coaching today!    I have my favorite Walt Disney quote on my computer -- I think it is one that *Taryn* posted for us once -- I'll come back with my answer because I'm afraid I will misquote it. 

*SettinSail,* busy day, busy week.  You need that Faith, Trust & Pixie Dust to keep up!   

*Tracey,* you are doing so well that little blip in the scale is just temporary I am sure.    How exciting to be three weeks away!  

I have two more four hour sessions of my continuing education course this week.  I will be so glad when it is over -- it just drains me, it is hard to be stuck in one spot a big chunk of your day.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Jude--great question! I have to think about it, but looking forward to reading everyone's responses.

Goodness. I think I am going to be fighting food cravings today. I already am craving an egg and cheese biscuit. And bacon. Maybe it's tom--who knows??? or maybe just left over stress from the last couple of weeks.

I am going to have a mini whole wheat bagel with peanut butter and a banana and see if that does the trick. If not I will have a couple of pistachio crisps to get some salt. Hoping whatever this is, it passes.


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> Kathy--sounds like you have a good plan shaping up. About the days of the week, I can only speak for me, but it doesn't really matter which days I run except for: 1. I don't do two running days in a row. 2. I don't do strength training before a long run. 3. I take it pretty easy the day before a long run and I take the day off after a long run. I also found that we were overtraining this summer. We kept increasing our mileage every week. Eventually we looked at a galloway plan and found that while you do a long run every week, you only really increase the mileage about twice a month. Does that make sense? For instance, our long run one week might be 6-8 miles and the next week 10-14. Hope that helps.


Thank you, Rose, that really is helpful.  The galloway and Bingham plans both do that, increase the long run, and the next weekend, cut back, so as to decrease the risk of injury and over training.  I'm planning my long runs on the weekend, and with the every other week being the longest, I should be able to do my shorter weekend runs at the park with michael, and only need to leave him with someone every other weekend.  It's been good getting to know my body, and I definitely need a rest day after the long runs.  I am pretty sure, I will not have the problem of over training.
I am pretty cautious, because I can't afford to get injured and be out of work.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> We're also thinking about taking our DS to the Enchanted Village and the laser light show the weekend before Thanksgiving. He's too little for the Polar Express ride, but we may try the light show. Though he may be too little for that as well.
> 
> We're going on the Polar Express ride in North Conway the day after Thanksgiving. Can't wait to get in the Christmas mood


I love the enchanted village, and remember my grandmother taking us to Jordan Marsh to see it as kids.  Then we'd get blueberry muffins in the bakery.  I've heard the North Conway polar express is amazing.  



jbm02 said:


> One of the most inspirational quotes I know is Walt Disney's "If you can dream it, you can do it."  So here is my Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney-inspired quote?  It can be from Walt, Roy or any Disney characters.  I googled "Disney quotes" and realized how many great quotes there are out there!!


" Just keep swimming, just keep swimming."  from finding nemo.  Never give up.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Everyone hug your kids today. They held a candlelight vigil last night here for an 18 year old who went to meet someone he met online and was killed. They are looking for his body in a landfill. It's very sad. My DS will be home in two weeks. We haven't seen him since October 3rd. I can't wait to give him a big squeeze.


Oh, my, that is so very sad and tragic.  



tigger813 said:


> A little confused with my scale this morning. The only bad thing I ate all day yesterday was the enchiladas. SO why was the scale up 2 pounds!


Don't let that scale play with your head.  You ate well, probably just a little fluid retention, drink that water today and show that scale who's boss tomorrow.  



lisah0711 said:


> Hey *Jude*!  (Like you've never heard that one before )


Thanks for the new song in my head now. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Do you need to start planning for college in 7th grade?
> 
> Here is why I'm asking. There's a parent/school meeting tonight with an hour-long presentation on getting ready for college academically and financially for grades 7-10. I'll be honest -- dh and I don't really want to go -- but we also don't want to miss out on something we need to see. We already have a college account we contribute to monthly, and we are definitely not going to qualify for financial aid. In 7th grade they don't have any choices in their course selection, so I don't see how we can improve that, other than doing outside work or tutoring. I'm wondering if we can wait until next year to go...I know they do this presentation every year.


I know the meeting is over, but just wanted to say Hi Maria!  I agree it's early, and like you said, it doesn't change the classes he's taking now, so next year would be fine.





jennz said:


> Maria - That seems early for college planning, but I guess time does fly right?  DD is in 7th and she had to research two careers last week and do a report on them.  In 5th grade they had to do career research and plan out their schooling.  I guess it's good to plan and think about it but dd is such a rule follower she now has "vet" as her only career.  I keep trying to get her to keep her options open - the girl doesn't like blood and is horrified at the thought of dissection in science class.  At least this last project she HAD to come up with another one.
> 
> My class for today was canceled - 5 free hours!  I've spent an hour on the computer, an hour under dd's bed  and an hour doing housework   I'd like to snooze b/c I'm pretty sure I'm feeling some allergies (head/stomach blechs) but it's low 70s here so I'm taking the dogs to the park.    Maybe walking will help my ears pop.


Yay, for free time and being productive.  I smiled at dd not liking blood but choosing vet as her career.  Michael hates blood too, and has almost fainted when he cut himself, and it wasn't a bad cut.  Though, I did cut the tip of my thumb off at Wendy's in high school, and fainted, hitting my head on the hamburger machine and earning a trip to the er.  But now I'm a nurse.  As long as it's not my blood, I must be ok. 



corinnak said:


> This is a timely question for me, since I just found an "Advantages of Weight Loss" card I'd written up probably about 2 years ago now.    I wrote about it on my WW blog.  Part 2, also.


Thanks for sharing your blog.  It must be amazing to look back on your goals and how you have reached them and gone beyond.  I'm hoping to wear my 14s soon without a muffintop.  I chuckled at that one.  You are amazing.



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone! I have been trying to read whenever possible to keep up but haven't had time to post.  The weekend was a blur. I walked 9 miles Saturday morning and by the time I got to my driveway (9.2 miles), I couldn't step up with my left leg from the street to the driveway.  I was in a really ugly place, nearly hysterical after my walking buddy left.  I did my ice & compression machine for 30 minutes and then went to bed though I was in too much pain to sleep.


 Hang in there, Cam.  Sending prayers and pixie dust your way that things will get easier for you soon.



goldcupmom said:


> Things are beginning to return to normal.  I've gotten in almost 15 miles in 3 days with Sashi, the flooring guys are here to begin tiling, and best of all, we still have working plumbing!


Hooray for working plumbing!!



flipflopmom said:


> Stress from all sides.  People that originally said they would book are cancelling, school is a MESS, money so scarce, it's non-existant.  Christmas is coming.  Stress abounds.  Why is it some days I can force myself to not think about it, and others, I can't hardly breathe from it all??????  Hate to get on and whine, but I need to vent.  Someone today told me A.  I'd lost too much weight, B.  I don't look healthy and I need to go to dr.  I told her if I could just pay my bills, I'd look healthy again!


  Hugs, prayers and pixie dust for you too, Taryn.  Just keep swimming, just keep swimming.


liesel said:


> I'm still around and reading a few pages when I can.  I was pretty discouraged because I had small gains the last 2 weeks desptie working hard.  I had a mid week peek at the scale today and I am finally down again!  The woosh strikes again!  My favortie gym instructor is back from maternity leave and I am enjoying her Zumba classes again.  Its definitely all about finding the right instructor who makes it fun.


Yay for the woosh.  It's hard to just ride out those small gains and keep at it but your hard work will eventually show on the scale. 



cclovesdis said:


> Today has been a busy, busy day. I've been studying as much as possible, but I also need to break every so often. Today I went to buy yet another book for studying. This one is on the solar system. *Lisa*, the test is on Nov. 20. I also bought a book on phonics as that is a large component of the test on teaching reading. I am finding Mass. history fascinating and am learning more than I probably need to know because of that. But, really, I'd muh rather be overprepared. Math is coming along nicely. I have 2 more areas I need to review and then I should be all set there. The biggest concern remaining is science. I also have hours of geography to go plus more US/Mass. History and civics/government. So, about 2 hours of studying so far today and ideally 1 more after dinner. Maybe I'll be able to squeeze in 2 if we eat earlier than usual.


Just keep swimming, just keep swimming.  Wow, that quote is so useful in so many situations.  I am learning a lot of MA history with michael this year.  He loves it too, and I know I learned it all as a kid, but retained pretty much nothing.  He's going to Plymouth next week for a field trip and can't wait.  We went a few years ago, but I'd like to go back with him again now that he's really showing an interest in the history of it all.   

I'm back from school store, and I felt a little overwhelmed, since it's raining, all the kids come in the school, and we were bombed.  In 20 minutes, we made over 70$ on little things, most priced from a quarter to a dollar.  We did sell a couple big ticket calculators for $2.70.  The kids love it, and I'm happy I can go in and volunteer once in a while.  A couple fifth graders help out, and michael too.  
I'm going to run/walk after work.  I'm off at 2 and michael wants to go with me.  He usually rides his scooter, but said he wants to run with me.  He's really getting excited for his first race on thanksgiving.  I have a feeling he's going to leave me in the dust very soon.

Have a happy, healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> I already am craving an egg and cheese biscuit. And bacon.


I think it was the hotel add here on dis that was advertizing bacon.  I'm craving it too, but I think the ad is finally gone.  Phew,  maybe they could advertise carrots and brocolli and we'd crave them. 



lisah0711 said:


> I have two more four hour sessions of my continuing education course this week.  I will be so glad when it is over -- it just drains me, it is hard to be stuck in one spot a big chunk of your day.


It's got to be draining.  Hang in there.  How many hours do you need to do each year?


----------



## cruisindisney

Just call me a big giant chicken!  I once again chickened out when talking to my mom.  We are planning a Disney cruise in March to the mexican riviera.  Of course we booked way back in July when they offered kids sail free, but I haven't told my parents about our plans.  Why you ask?  Well, my mother doesn't think it's safe for us to visit Mexico with her grandchildren.  She's going to be mad.

My husbands father lives in Mexico and I have refused to go down there for YEARS mainly because the man hates me and secondly he expects you to sit around and stare at him when you visit.  This trip is going to give my DH one day to see his father in Mexico as he has pressured us to do and we still get an enjoyable vacation that we all will like.

It would be so much easier if she had email.  I am much better at sending bad news in emails.  Yes, it's the chicken in me.


----------



## jbm02

Rose&Mike said:


> Everyone hug your kids today. They held a candlelight vigil last night here for an 18 year old who went to meet someone he met online and was killed. They are looking for his body in a landfill. It's very sad. My DS will be home in two weeks. We haven't seen him since October 3rd. I can't wait to give him a big squeeze.



Such scary thoughts - our kids seem to grow up so fast and then we realize that they are still vulnerable.  Thinking of you and your community today... 

..craving salt here today!!   



mikamah said:


> Thank you, Rose, that really is helpful.  The galloway and Bingham plans both do that, increase the long run, and the next weekend, cut back, so as to decrease the risk of injury and over training.  I'm planning my long runs on the weekend, and with the every other week being the longest, I should be able to do my shorter weekend runs at the park with michael, and only need to leave him with someone every other weekend.  It's been good getting to know my body, and I definitely need a rest day after the long runs.  I am pretty sure, I will not have the problem of over training.
> I am pretty cautious, because I can't afford to get injured and be out of work.
> 
> I love the enchanted village, and remember my grandmother taking us to Jordan Marsh to see it as kids.  Then we'd get blueberry muffins in the bakery.  I've heard the North Conway polar express is amazing.
> 
> " Just keep swimming, just keep swimming."  from finding nemo.  Never give up.
> 
> 
> Just keep swimming, just keep swimming.  Wow, that quote is so useful in so many situations.  I am learning a lot of MA history with michael this year.  He loves it too, and I know I learned it all as a kid, but retained pretty much nothing.  He's going to Plymouth next week for a field trip and can't wait.  We went a few years ago, but I'd like to go back with him again now that he's really showing an interest in the history of it all.
> 
> Have a happy, healthy day.



I still have to plan my run schedule!  I decided that  my last one really didn't cut it for the half and that I need to put in extra mileage.  You are not the  only one struggling with this.  (join my party! LOL)

LOVE Dory!!

Rose and Mikamah, where is North Conway?  The POlar Express is an important part of our Christmas celebrations.  The movie was released when my DS was just on the brink of not believing in Santa.  After seeing the movie, he was able to keep the magic of Christmas alive for a few more years.  Isn't it amazing that a movie can have such an impact on a family? I'll always cherish the memory of watching that at the theater with him... 



cruisindisney said:


> Just call me a big giant chicken!  I once again chickened out when talking to my mom.  We are planning a Disney cruise in March to the mexican riviera.  Of course we booked way back in July when they offered kids sail free, but I haven't told my parents about our plans.  Why you ask?  Well, my mother doesn't think it's safe for us to visit Mexico with her grandchildren.  She's going to be mad.
> 
> My husbands father lives in Mexico and I have refused to go down there for YEARS mainly because the man hates me and secondly he expects you to sit around and stare at him when you visit.  This trip is going to give my DH one day to see his father in Mexico as he has pressured us to do and we still get an enjoyable vacation that we all will like.
> 
> It would be so much easier if she had email.  I am much better at sending bad news in emails.  Yes, it's the chicken in me.



You are not a big chicken!! Face it, who likes confrontation??  (and I am a big fan of confrontation-by-email...)  My mom is pretty high maintenance and email has been a godsend for me.    Try to relax and enjoy the cruise - our 3rd DCL trip is scheduled this summer and I have never been on a better vacation.  

*Lisa* - sadly, I was born BEFORE the song!!

Did anyone watch the Biggest Loser last night?  I know there is a BL thread but ... anyway, one of the contestants who was voted off came back at the end and stated about how the experience wasn't about the money, or fame, or game-play but was about "getting his life back".  I was so happy to see someone who 'got it' - rather than manipulations and machinations.  Kudos to him.  And kudos to all of us who are working our way toward 'getting it" without 24 hour trainers, nutritionists and the promise of a monetary reward at the end.  Whether we are just starting to find our way, are almost there or have fallen a little off track, what we learn on this journey will help us succeed in the long run.  Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## MacG

After more than a month of getting on the scale and seeing the same number, or a pound or so higher, I finally saw a 1 pound loss this morning.  Let's hope I can keep it off or maybe even go lower by Friday. Luckily just when I feel like I'm never going to lose again I lose a little. All of the encouraging words and positive energy on this board really keep me going. 


To answer some of the the QOTD's I missed recently.....

11/6 Saturday QOTD: How did you find the DIS and other than the BL thread, where else do you "hang out" on the dis? 
I found this board when I saw the Fall Challenge clippie on a Mediterranean Cruise board thread.....Shawn and I were on the same cruise at the end of the summer. I saw the clippie in her signature and thought I would see what the Fall Challenge was all about.....the rest is history. I have really only spent time on the threads that have to do with cruises I've been on or are going to go on...

11/8 Monday QOTD: What is your favorite way to get yourself back on track?
I have two ways....calling my sisters to get a pep talk from them and reading all the posts on this board 

11/9 Tuesday QOTD: Name your 5 favorite condiments. Condiments are fun and add a lot of flavor without many calories (well maybe mayo and stuff can be overdone). Can be coffee syrups, jellies, barbecue sauce etc. Spices don't count as they are totally safe.

1. Bar-b-que sauce
2. Ketchup
3. Sweet pickle relish
4. mustard
5. mango salsa - but I also like regular....mild, medium and hot   



Kim


----------



## Connie96

I am really struggling. I know that Im hurt. I know that its not getting better. I just want to get thru next weekend and then I have no problem taking some time off to heal. I just dont want to have to give up these two races. I'm afraid to call my doctor because I don't want to hear what I'm pretty sure she's gonna say.

This is the same pain I told yall about after my long run last Saturday. It's right in the groin area on my left side way, way up where my inner thigh meets the rest of me. I don't know if it's a muscle pull or what, but the pain is somewhere deep in there because if I feel around for the pain, I can't find it. It's been going on for a few weeks, but it has apparently gotten worse instead of better. It felt a lot better (but still tender) on Sunday. Yesterday, it started bothering me more in the afternoon and I did my normal Tuesday evening run anyway. I couldn't even roll over in bed last night without it hurting and I'm walking funny today. 

I'm somewhere between denial and anger. I REALLY don't want to give up running these races.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie96 said:


> I am really struggling. I know that I’m hurt. I know that it’s not getting better. I just want to get thru next weekend and then I have no problem taking some time off to heal. I just don’t want to have to give up these two races. I'm afraid to call my doctor because I don't want to hear what I'm pretty sure she's gonna say.
> 
> This is the same pain I told yall about after my long run last Saturday. It's right in the groin area on my left side way, way up where my inner thigh meets the rest of me. I don't know if it's a muscle pull or what, but the pain is somewhere deep in there because if I feel around for the pain, I can't find it. It's been going on for a few weeks, but it has apparently gotten worse instead of better. It felt a lot better (but still tender) on Sunday. Yesterday, it started bothering me more in the afternoon and I did my normal Tuesday evening run anyway. I couldn't even roll over in bed last night without it hurting and I'm walking funny today.
> 
> I'm somewhere between denial and anger. I REALLY don't want to give up running these races.



Try googling hip abductor exercises. Mike was having a lot of groin tenderness after every run and started doing some exercises he found online and is now pain free. The idea is that it's related to form, and that you strengthen the muscles on the outside to help with the inside--does that make sense? When I talk to him tonight I'll ask him where he read the article. I don't know if it will work, but might be worth a try. He's a big fan of the whole chi running thing and form and strengthening weaker muscles. Good luck. I know this must be driving you crazy.

And I think I would definitely not do anything running wise for the rest of the week. It will not make any difference for Saturday. After Saturday, if I had any pain, I think that would be it until the 1/2. Think of it as a long taper. Hang in there.


----------



## 50sjayne

jbm02 said:


> One of the most inspirational quotes I know is Walt Disney's "If you can dream it, you can do it."  So here is my Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney-inspired quote?  It can be from Walt, Roy or any Disney characters.  I googled "Disney quotes" and realized how many great quotes there are out there!!



Maleficent: You poor simple fools. Thinking you could defeat me, *me*! The Mistress of All Evil!

I've been listening to Nine Inch Nails lately...(Trent Reznor=King of Pain) I'm in a dangerous mood.


Settin’ sail—
I know you kind of play your …life…down some for us and I bet you do miss the good ‘ol Us of A but I am so envious of your experiences. Germany and Ireland are 2 places I’d most like to visit outside the US. Well, Greece is also one I’d like to visit but I know I’ll never go…I enjoy your posts so much and hope you keep posting through more challenges.

Cam—
Something I forgot in the craziness of yesterday—there’s something to be said for non food rewards. It’s hard to do—treat yourself like that, as women we forget sometimes to do good things for ourselves even when we’ve really earned them, but it really worked for me. I know food seems like a reward but really-- we know better. I really enjoyed the movies I treated myself to when I lost. Jillian stresses the importance of non food rewards in one of her books.


----------



## tigger813

Evening all!

Hope everyone had a nice day! Watching Nutcracker with the family. Had steak and one biscuit for supper! 180 calories per biscuit!!! YIKES! Had a small dish of lite ice cream earlier and one small Hershey with almonds bar. Otherwise I have been good.

Only workout was this morning. I did some shopping earlier and then got my waxing and nails done at work. I'll get them done again the Monday before I go away. 3 weeks!!!!! I also spent part of the afternoon working on DD1s bedroom. That could be considered exercise I guess. I've been really focused. Trying to add more fiber to my diet so I had a Fiber one bar for lunch and then some Benefiber this afternoon. Drinking water the rest of the night.

I though I had died and gone to Heaven this morning at the liquor store!!! For those of you who know me, I love White Russians on Friday nights. Well, they won't be raspberry ones again for a while. Today I found Peppermint Mocha Kahlua!!!! OMG!!! It is HEAVENLY!!!! I only had a half a shot to try it. DH beat me to trying it and thought it was good! My mom was so excited about it. She somehow bruised her ribs on the left side of her chest and it in a lot of pain. She will probably go hunt down a bottle to help her feel better tomorrow.

I started getting some things together for our trip. I bought some undergarments for me. I finally am buying smaller sizes! I also gathered all of our TS shirts that we wore at DD2s b'day party. Gotta wash the shirts that I am using to make shirts for this trip. Only planning on making 2-3 shirts. Going to reuse some of our shirts from the last trip. I found my Mickey Christmas zip up sweathsirt today so I washed that along with the fleece my mom bought me on our trip 3 years ago.

Excited to decorate for Christmas tomorrow and watch movies and listen to music. Girls are looking forward to hanging out in their jammies all day tomorrow. May run out to the Wellness Center in the morning if it's open. Skipping the meeting tonight as I just feel like staying home tonight.

Gotta go and fix the girls each a drink!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

Worfiedoodles said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Before I get back to posting (and it's coming, I promise!) -- I have an OT question:
> 
> Do you need to start planning for college in 7th grade?
> 
> Here is why I'm asking. There's a parent/school meeting tonight with an hour-long presentation on getting ready for college academically and financially for grades 7-10. I'll be honest -- dh and I don't really want to go -- but we also don't want to miss out on something we need to see. We already have a college account we contribute to monthly, and we are definitely not going to qualify for financial aid. In 7th grade they don't have any choices in their course selection, so I don't see how we can improve that, other than doing outside work or tutoring. I'm wondering if we can wait until next year to go...I know they do this presentation every year.
> 
> I know there are a lot of teachers and parents who have been through this before on this thread.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Maria



They probably want you to be aware that how a child does in 7th and 8th grade directly effects the level of courses they can take in high school.  My son had to have recommendations to get into freshman AP courses and the grades he got in middle school were involved in that.



50sjayne said:


> Worf--stuff 'll probably change by the time your kids are in college...
> 
> 
> 
> Remember-- the holidays are tough.
> 
> 
> I hate parents like that-- and they make us responsible parents into 'bad guys'. My daughter had a boyfriend with a mother like that and he ended up dead of a drug overdose--left a baby behind as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Very jealous of your snow.
> 
> 
> 
> That's wonderful...
> 
> 
> 
> Good --it's hope for me lol.
> 
> QUOTD Tuesday:
> 
> Name your 5 favorite condiments. Condiments are fun and add a lot of flavor without many calories (well maybe mayo and stuff can be overdone) .
> Can be coffee syrups, jellies, barbecue sauce etc. Spices don't count as they are totally safe.
> I like--
> 1.vanilla coffee syrup. I've been getting some at the dollar tree--it's good.
> 2. Home made blackberry jam.
> 3. Horseradish--just a little goes a long way.
> 4. Mustard--I like flavored stuff like I have one right now that's spicy dijon I stole from a restaurant (with the waitors permission) (Mc. Menamins)Lime
> 5.lime--in and on almost anything.
> 
> Really busy today but will try to catch up later ;-)



My 5 favorite condiments...hummmm
1.  Ketchup
2. BBQ Sauce
3.  Mayonaise
4.  Pickles
5.  Salt and Pepper


----------



## my3princes

My favorite Disney Quote:

Just Keep Swimmin...Just keep swimmin



I have a night off.  I swear it feels like a vacation


----------



## jbm02

MacG said:


> After more than a month of getting on the scale and seeing the same number, or a pound or so higher, I finally saw a 1 pound loss this morning.
> Kim


Way to go!!!  



tigger813 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice day! Watching Nutcracker with the family. Had steak and one biscuit for supper! 180 calories per biscuit!!! YIKES! Had a small dish of lite ice cream earlier and one small Hershey with almonds bar. Otherwise I have been good.
> 
> Excited to decorate for Christmas tomorrow and watch movies and listen to music. Girls are looking forward to hanging out in their jammies all day tomorrow. May run out to the Wellness Center in the morning if it's open. Skipping the meeting tonight as I just feel like staying home tonight.
> 
> Gotta go and fix the girls each a drink!
> 
> TTFN



Holy cow.  I am barely ready for Thanksgiving.   oh, super-organized one!!!

*Connie* - hope you are feeling better soon.  If it doesn't feel better soon, please consider calling your doc.  Just to make sure.

SettinSail - soo envious of your upcoming trip.  The Maginot Line is a formation of concrete forts, tank obstacles and defensive outposts built along the French/German border.  France suffered appalling losses - both human and property - in World War I.  It was designed to prevent any future invasions of France by Germany.  Unfortunately, it didn't work.  In WWII the Germans flanked the line and invaded France...okay, that's all I can remember from my military history class!!  

What plans do you have for tomorrow?  I am going to go to a 5:15 spin class and (hopefully) get a run in afterwards.  And I'll bet everyone else in my family will still be sleeping when I get home.    We plan to stop by the cemetery to place a flag on my grandfather's grave (Navy, WWII vet) and then will spend the rest of the day hanging around together.  Our local VFW isn't very active so no parades in our town.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lisa--hope the classes went well. The sleeping probably is part time change and part stress. The waking up early is the time change, the being awake in the middle of the night--stress. Things are going well, so hoping to get a good sleep soon!



cruisindisney said:


> Just call me a big giant chicken!  I once again chickened out when talking to my mom.  We are planning a Disney cruise in March to the mexican riviera.  Of course we booked way back in July when they offered kids sail free, but I haven't told my parents about our plans.  Why you ask?  Well, my mother doesn't think it's safe for us to visit Mexico with her grandchildren.  She's going to be mad.


 Occasionally I am glad to not have to deal with family stuff very often. What happens if you wait until say, February to tell her? Less time for her to stress out, so you are in effect being a very thoughtful daughter.



MacG said:


> After more than a month of getting on the scale and seeing the same number, or a pound or so higher, I finally saw a 1 pound loss this morning.  Let's hope I can keep it off or maybe even go lower by Friday. Luckily just when I feel like I'm never going to lose again I lose a little. All of the encouraging words and positive energy on this board really keep me going.
> 
> 
> Kim


Glad the scale is moving.

Tracey--the peppermint mocha kahlua sounds great! How are you going to make your drink with it?

Deb--enjoy your night off.

Jude--have a great Veteran's Day. 

I made the BEST soup today. I found it on find.myrecipes.com. It's called African Sweet Potato Stew with Red Beans. It was delicious and we will have lots of leftovers. I made it as is, except put a small dollop of sourcream in my bowl when I ate it and I skipped the salt, and just put a bit of sea salt in the soup. Also used salt free peanuts and organic (salt free pb). I cooked it in the crockpot for 3.5 hours on high and it was perfect. The directions called for 8 hours on low. And it calls for a 5 qt. crock pot. Mine is the older smaller size and it fit just fine. I will definitely be making this again!

I did 42 min on the elliptical and took a 45 min strength class. I am pooped. But I am going to try to stay up as long as possible, cause I am hoping to sleep through the night. I sliced my finger cutting up a lime for the soup and thought for a minute I was going to be driving myself to the er cause it wouldn't stop bleeding. But it seems to be ok now, just hurts!

I had a kind of nsv today that made me feel pretty good. The girl who teaches my strength class (and is in great shape) was talking about body fat, and we ended up talking about weight loss, etc. She said she has 5-10 pounds she'd like to lose and asked me how I did it, and we talked about it for a minute. It made me feel very validated that someone that I think of as being in good shape, noticed my hard work, and was actually interested to hear if I had any ideas. I still have some body distortion images, and I'm thinking maybe I might look thinner to other people than I do to myself right now. I still keep seeing all the fat that is left in my belly and if I'm not careful, can get a little obsessed about it. 

Hope everyone has a nice evening. I might be back later.


----------



## lisah0711

jbm02 said:


> One of the most inspirational quotes I know is Walt Disney's "If you can dream it, you can do it."  So here is my Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney-inspired quote?  It can be from Walt, Roy or any Disney characters.  I googled "Disney quotes" and realized how many great quotes there are out there!!



My quote is very similar to the one that you posted -- "All our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them." 



Rose&Mike said:


> Goodness. I think I am going to be fighting food cravings today. I already am craving an egg and cheese biscuit. And bacon. Maybe it's tom--who knows??? or maybe just left over stress from the last couple of weeks.



Do they have tofu or soy bacon?  Is it even remotely the same?  I know that bacon seems to be the last thing that you really crave in your vegetarian lifestyle.  



mikamah said:


> It's got to be draining.  Hang in there.  How many hours do you need to do each year?



It's only 30 hours every 3 years but somebody didn't do a very good job of getting them as they went and has to do them all at once . . . 



cruisindisney said:


> Just call me a big giant chicken!  I once again chickened out when talking to my mom.  We are planning a Disney cruise in March to the mexican riviera.  Of course we booked way back in July when they offered kids sail free, but I haven't told my parents about our plans.  Why you ask?  Well, my mother doesn't think it's safe for us to visit Mexico with her grandchildren.  She's going to be mad.



I say it's better to ask forgiveness than permission!  



jbm02 said:


> *Lisa* - sadly, I was born BEFORE the song!!



 Sadly, so was I!  



MacG said:


> After more than a month of getting on the scale and seeing the same number, or a pound or so higher, I finally saw a 1 pound loss this morning.  Let's hope I can keep it off or maybe even go lower by Friday. Luckily just when I feel like I'm never going to lose again I lose a little. All of the encouraging words and positive energy on this board really keep me going.



 Yay for a loss!  



Connie96 said:


> I am really struggling. I know that Im hurt. I know that its not getting better. I just want to get thru next weekend and then I have no problem taking some time off to heal. I just dont want to have to give up these two races. I'm afraid to call my doctor because I don't want to hear what I'm pretty sure she's gonna say.
> 
> This is the same pain I told yall about after my long run last Saturday. It's right in the groin area on my left side way, way up where my inner thigh meets the rest of me. I don't know if it's a muscle pull or what, but the pain is somewhere deep in there because if I feel around for the pain, I can't find it. It's been going on for a few weeks, but it has apparently gotten worse instead of better. It felt a lot better (but still tender) on Sunday. Yesterday, it started bothering me more in the afternoon and I did my normal Tuesday evening run anyway. I couldn't even roll over in bed last night without it hurting and I'm walking funny today.
> 
> I'm somewhere between denial and anger. I REALLY don't want to give up running these races.



Connie, .  Take care of yourself.  



50sjayne said:


> Maleficent: You poor simple fools. Thinking you could defeat me, *me*! The Mistress of All Evil!





Okay, Susan, I have to say this is the last thing I think of when I think of you.    Better switch to some Disney music, girl!



tigger813 said:


> I though I had died and gone to Heaven this morning at the liquor store!!! For those of you who know me, I love White Russians on Friday nights. Well, they won't be raspberry ones again for a while. Today I found Peppermint Mocha Kahlua!!!! OMG!!! It is HEAVENLY!!!! I only had a half a shot to try it. DH beat me to trying it and thought it was good! My mom was so excited about it. She somehow bruised her ribs on the left side of her chest and it in a lot of pain. She will probably go hunt down a bottle to help her feel better tomorrow.



Oh, that reminds me, I have a recipe for a candy cane cocktail with peppermint schnapps, white chocolate liquer and rum -- they are very potent but yummy.  

*Deb,* enjoy your "vacation!"  

Happy Veteran's Day to all our veterans, those serving now, and their families!  (I always wish we had a flag smilie on these days).

Have a great evening all!


----------



## jbm02

Maria, 
I have a DS15 and we are just starting to "look" at colleges.  And many of my friends think we are being waaay too anal and that it is too soon.  Right now I just want DS to see the different types of colleges out tere (large public - SUNY Albany, small private - Siena, and military - he went to West Point for a football game 2 weeks ago) so he can see the wide diversity of choices.  My FIL has tried to "brainwash" Ds and DD into thinking tere is no other college than his alma mater (from where my DH, SIL, BIL, sis and my dad also graduated!!) but I want him to realize there are other choices out there.  
Maybe this meeting is just to urge your child to consider college-prep courses or start becoming involved in extracurricular activities?  One of the private schools in our area is big into college planning starting inthe 7th grade.  I just think that it depends on your kid.  I don't know if I am rationalizing but I really believe that there is a great college choice for each kid who wants to attend college - and the best choice for him/her may not be an Ivy or "name" college.  ...I don't mean to sound as if I am on a soap box.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ok, I actually did a search on Disney quotes and it was pretty fun. Here are two that I really liked.

The first one is from the Lion King, which is interesting, because when we were at WDW in October, DS told me that he loves the Lion King--so many lessons in it, etc. Anyhow here it is:

Rafiki: Oh yes, the past can hurt. But the way I see it, you can either run from it, or learn from it.

And from Walt:
"I only hope that we don't lose sight of one thing - that it was all started by a mouse."


----------



## Cupcaker

Hello from San Antonio!  Yesterday was so hectic, I just ran out of time to do everything that I wanted to do.  Today has been pretty hectic too.  Travel started at 4am.  I just came back from the riverwalk.  I am full, I had some ice cream.  So I am going to go to the gym right now to at least get on the elliptical or treadmill.  I am also going to take my notes for my presentation so I can practice it.  I just wanted to say HI to everyone.  I will talk to you all later 

Jeanette


----------



## Connie96

We are here again to see those inches being whittled away and to celebrate our successes.

We started our challenge with 21 WINners and 9 have reported in this week.

Collectively, over the past 9 weeks, we have:


Lost a total of 82 3/5 inches
Lost an average of 4 3/5 inches
Lost an average of 2.84%

Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
5) mikamah . . . . . . . . . . .-0.56%
4) mommyof2Pirates . . . -0.83%
3) Dreamer24 . . . . . . . . . -0.89%
2) Lisah0711 . . . . . . . . . .-1.77%

And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
1) tggrrstarr . . . . . . . . . . -2.91%

 Congratulations to Kelli, Lisa, Dani, Lindsay, Kathy and ALL of our WINners! 

Let the WINning continue! 

If anyone still wants to report their measurements for this period, please do. I'm happy to help you track your progress whether or not you are able to get your numbers in before the results are posted.


----------



## flipflopmom

Another flyby

Forgive me for not being here for all of you the way you are for me.  I am barely skimming.

Jude, and any others, Thank you for your service, your families' sacrifices.  I  have been emotional all day teaching Veteran's Day to my students!  Send Jen A a hug from me!

Connie - take care of that injury.  You don't want to do long term damage!  

Kathy - HEY!  I'm still swimming!

Lisa - continuing ed bites!  Hope you survive!

Maria - I'm talking to AK now, 6th grade, re: her future plans.  A lot of the classes she takes in high school will determine her collegiate and career plans.  Last week - "Mom, is being a Pampered Chef Consultant a real job?  That sounds more fun than anything else we've talked about!"  

Bree - see you've been MIA, too.  Hope you're swimming, too!

CC - you go girl!  I hate studying, math especially!  Hang in there!

Rose - glad you didn't hear from DS, but I did hug my kids extra hard tonight.

Jennz - I would have been insulted and angry, too.  I don't think you overreacted!

Everyone else - I've read your stories, glad you are all swimming.  Hope your family troubles, financial troubles, weight troubles, exercise troubles, sewage troubles, food troubles, time management troubles, work troubles, kid troubles, esteem troubles, all just poof!  

I'm feeling much better today.  A friend sent me some good news, have a couple of people wanting to book Jan. shows, 1 sooner.  I'm cautiously optimistic that I will meet my 1 mo. goal.  I'll know by the first of next week!  

Brad and I had a long talk this evening, and he was just wonderful.    He totally took a lot of the weight off just by supporting.  My theory was "don't tell him how bad it really is, he doesn't need the extra stress"  he saw it as "don't keep me in the dark".  I laid everything out for him (separate bank accounts, I pay everything except house, 1 car, and 1 loan) that's happened, in dollar amounts for the last 2 months.  He helped me to see lights at the end of tunnels........

I am so motivated to work this business, the potential is SO huge.  I just need people to cooperate! 

I was supposed to get $1200 in Jan. from the school system for completing half of my Master's.  We were going to take some from savings (we keep 2 months mortgage payments regardless) to buy Christmas presents, and replace when I get that check.  I found out this week that they are are going to split that money over a time frame, not sure how many months, probably 6, if not 8.  I was really stressing buying the kids Christmas without that bonus, but we are working on a plan.  It will be a smaller Christmas than they are used to, but it needed to be!  Cutting out all the "extra" gifts that we can, other than parents, and will probably bake the teacher gifts.  (Ak has 6 teachers, 3 gymnastics teachers, 2 Sunday School Teachers, Sophie has 3 preschool teachers, 2 Sunday School Teachers!!!!!!!)  

Just wanted to say thanks for the hugs, ppd, and support.  I feel it, and appreciate it.  I hope that I can become a more contributing, supporting, helpful member soon!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats 50sjayne & our newest maintainer flipflopmom!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------43!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 5
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 7
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 3
Excused------------------------- 4
weigh ins----------------------- 25
gains---------------------------- 6
maintains------------------------ 4
losses-------------------------- 15
new or returning members -------- 0


*Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 9!*
This weeks group loss = 28.1 pounds!  
Average percentage of weight lost 0.51 % 
Total group weight loss so far 293.1 pounds!  
How long until we reach 300!!   
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
(25+2+4)/ 67 = 46 %  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a simple*TOP 10 LIST *!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 9 Superstars!!* 
#10- 0.47% - donac 
#9- 0.60% - Cupcaker
#8- 0.86% - disneymom2one 
#7- 1.11% - tiki23  
#6- 1.31% - lovedvc 
#5- 1.35% - crabbygal902 
#4- 1.38% - OctoberBride03 
#3- 1.42% - mommyof2Pirates 
#2- 1.87% - KristiMc
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 9 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 1.96% - cruisindisney  

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * cruisindisney *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 9 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 60% complete. 

boltfan	20.0
carmiedog	2.6
corinnak	46.2
crabbygal902	33.0
Cupcaker	73.7
disneymom2one	107.6
Dreamer24	12.9
dvccruiser76	77.3
goldcupmom	28.1
jbm02	50.0
JOANNEL	-5.0
keenercam	28.0
liesel	28.0
lisah0711	45.0
lovedvc	14.0
MacG	17.5
MickeyMagic	33.6
mikamah	16.0
mommyof2Pirates	31.0
momof2gr8kids	22.0
my3princes	5.3
NC_Tink	21.9
SettingSail	60.0
tggrrstarr	42.6
tigger813	65.7
tiki23	36.7
Worfiedoodles	52.0

I have to treat me like I would my child, and make sure I'm taken care of. 
by Worfiedoodles


----------



## tiki23

Congrats to CruisinDisney!  Good work! 

Thanks Shannon for keeping track of our group of losers. 

QOTD: _*"Buzz! The monkeys aren't working!"*_ 

We use lots of Disney quotes but that one never fails to get a laugh, especially when we're laughing at ourselves.


----------



## flipflopmom

The quote I personally love most is the one Lisa posted.  For our family, it's 
"*SQUIRREL*!" from UP! With all the ADHD running around, someone is yelling that all the time whenever a train of thought jumps track around here.


----------



## SettinSail

Happy Veterans Day!   We have beautiful bright blue skies here today and I am planning to enjoy it.  It is nippy out though.  Got DS on the bus to his soccer tournament and DH comes home tonight so I am alone in my town for a few hours!  Finished Week 7 of C25K today and ran about 40-50 yards further than I did last time.  I guess that tree will be my personal best and I will try to beat it next time   I need to return some stuff to IKEA and my friend is unable to go with me so I'm going out there all by myself
Hopefully it will not be too hard.  Then I need to get ready for our trip to France tomorrow.  




Rose&Mike said:


> Goodness. I think I am going to be fighting food cravings today. I already am craving an egg and cheese biscuit. And bacon. Maybe it's tom--who knows??? or maybe just left over stress from the last couple of weeks.
> 
> I am going to have a mini whole wheat bagel with peanut butter and a banana and see if that does the trick. If not I will have a couple of pistachio crisps to get some salt. Hoping whatever this is, it passes.



Hope you survived the cravings.  That biscuit sounds awfully good



cruisindisney said:


> My husbands father lives in Mexico and I have refused to go down there for YEARS mainly because the man hates me and secondly he expects you to sit around and stare at him when you visit.  .



Sounds like a visit to my in-laws except we all sit around and stare at TV when we're there



jbm02 said:


> Did anyone watch the Biggest Loser last night?  I know there is a BL thread but ... anyway, one of the contestants who was voted off came back at the end and stated about how the experience wasn't about the money, or fame, or game-play but was about "getting his life back".  I was so happy to see someone who 'got it' - rather than manipulations and machinations.  Kudos to him.  And kudos to all of us who are working our way toward 'getting it" without 24 hour trainers, nutritionists and the promise of a monetary reward at the end.  Whether we are just starting to find our way, are almost there or have fallen a little off track, what we learn on this journey will help us succeed in the long run.  Have a great day everyone!!



I cried when I watched it !   I liked their attitude too.  I hated the way they did the live part - you could tell who was going to be voted off !!!   I could tell by who was in the crowd and by the baby picture.  I hope some of those contestants who are left have some karma coming their way....



Connie96 said:


> I am really struggling. I know that Im hurt. I know that its not getting better. I just want to get thru next weekend and then I have no problem taking some time off to heal. I just dont want to have to give up these two races. I'm afraid to call my doctor because I don't want to hear what I'm pretty sure she's gonna say.
> 
> This is the same pain I told yall about after my long run last Saturday. It's right in the groin area on my left side way, way up where my inner thigh meets the rest of me. I don't know if it's a muscle pull or what, but the pain is somewhere deep in there because if I feel around for the pain, I can't find it. It's been going on for a few weeks, but it has apparently gotten worse instead of better. It felt a lot better (but still tender) on Sunday. Yesterday, it started bothering me more in the afternoon and I did my normal Tuesday evening run anyway. I couldn't even roll over in bed last night without it hurting and I'm walking funny today.
> 
> I'm somewhere between denial and anger. I REALLY don't want to give up running these races.



BUMMER!!!    Hope you can find some pain relief in time to do your race!



50sjayne said:


> Settin sail
> I know you kind of play your lifedown some for us and I bet you do miss the good ol Us of A but I am so envious of your experiences. Germany and Ireland are 2 places Id most like to visit outside the US. Well, Greece is also one Id like to visit but I know Ill never goI enjoy your posts so much and hope you keep posting through more challenges.



It's really not that exciting day-to-day but I am truly blessed to have this time and these experiences.  It has been a real wake-up call to get outside of my comfort zone.  I have a lot of weight to lose so trust me I'll be here awhile



tigger813 said:


> Gotta go and fix the girls each a drink!
> 
> TTFN



How did they like the Peppermint Mocha Kalhua??
Sorry, I could not resist......



my3princes said:


> I have a night off.  I swear it feels like a vacation



Good for you - hope you enjoyed!



jbm02 said:


> SettinSail - soo envious of your upcoming trip.  The Maginot Line is a formation of concrete forts, tank obstacles and defensive outposts built along the French/German border.  France suffered appalling losses - both human and property - in World War I.  It was designed to prevent any future invasions of France by Germany.  Unfortunately, it didn't work.  In WWII the Germans flanked the line and invaded France...okay, that's all I can remember from my military history class!!



That's it !     Thank you for describing much better than I could.  Our hosts organized a whole weekend of activities and I'm so slack, I skimmed over the info but I will read over it again on the ride over.  My DH's co-worker who is from this area told us that his family suffered a lot during the wars.  His grandparents were forced to learn German.  I love a trip where everything is already planned for you!   We are about a 3 hour drive away from this area.



Rose&Mike said:


> I made the BEST soup today. I found it on find.myrecipes.com. It's called African Sweet Potato Stew with Red Beans. It was delicious and we will have lots of leftovers. I made it as is, except put a small dollop of sourcream in my bowl when I ate it and I skipped the salt, and just put a bit of sea salt in the soup. Also used salt free peanuts and organic (salt free pb). I cooked it in the crockpot for 3.5 hours on high and it was perfect. The directions called for 8 hours on low. And it calls for a 5 qt. crock pot. Mine is the older smaller size and it fit just fine. I will definitely be making this again!
> 
> I had a kind of nsv today that made me feel pretty good. The girl who teaches my strength class (and is in great shape) was talking about body fat, and we ended up talking about weight loss, etc. She said she has 5-10 pounds she'd like to lose and asked me how I did it, and we talked about it for a minute. It made me feel very validated that someone that I think of as being in good shape, noticed my hard work, and was actually interested to hear if I had any ideas. I still have some body distortion images, and I'm thinking maybe I might look thinner to other people than I do to myself right now. I still keep seeing all the fat that is left in my belly and if I'm not careful, can get a little obsessed about it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice evening. I might be back later.



Mmmmm, that soups sounds yummy!    I will have to check the recipe thread to see if you put it there (hint, hint)

WOW, that is a GREAT nsv, that would make me feel very good!



lisah0711 said:


> I say it's better to ask forgiveness than permission!



I have always loved this quote !!



Cupcaker said:


> Hello from San Antonio!  Yesterday was so hectic, I just ran out of time to do everything that I wanted to do.  Today has been pretty hectic too.  Travel started at 4am.  I just came back from the riverwalk.  I am full, I had some ice cream.  So I am going to go to the gym right now to at least get on the elliptical or treadmill.  I am also going to take my notes for my presentation so I can practice it.  I just wanted to say HI to everyone.  I will talk to you all later
> 
> Jeanette



Good luck



flipflopmom said:


> I'm feeling much better today.  A friend sent me some good news, have a couple of people wanting to book Jan. shows, 1 sooner.  I'm cautiously optimistic that I will meet my 1 mo. goal.  I'll know by the first of next week!
> 
> Brad and I had a long talk this evening, and he was just wonderful.    He totally took a lot of the weight off just by supporting.  My theory was "don't tell him how bad it really is, he doesn't need the extra stress"  he saw it as "don't keep me in the dark".  I laid everything out for him (separate bank accounts, I pay everything except house, 1 car, and 1 loan) that's happened, in dollar amounts for the last 2 months.  He helped me to see lights at the end of tunnels........
> 
> I am so motivated to work this business, the potential is SO huge.  I just need people to cooperate!
> 
> I was supposed to get $1200 in Jan. from the school system for completing half of my Master's.  We were going to take some from savings (we keep 2 months mortgage payments regardless) to buy Christmas presents, and replace when I get that check.  I found out this week that they are are going to split that money over a time frame, not sure how many months, probably 6, if not 8.  I was really stressing buying the kids Christmas without that bonus, but we are working on a plan.  It will be a smaller Christmas than they are used to, but it needed to be!  Cutting out all the "extra" gifts that we can, other than parents, and will probably bake the teacher gifts.  (Ak has 6 teachers, 3 gymnastics teachers, 2 Sunday School Teachers, Sophie has 3 preschool teachers, 2 Sunday School Teachers!!!!!!!)
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for the hugs, ppd, and support.  I feel it, and appreciate it.  I hope that I can become a more contributing, supporting, helpful member soon!



GREAT news!!!   I think people really appreciate the homebaked and homemade goods more than just some random trinket.  Atleast I know I do!


*KimG*   I thought I quoted you too - CONGRATS on getting the scale to move!   Sometimes I find that once it starts again, it will keep going for awhile    I've lost 1 pound in the last 3 weeks, so I'm waiting paitently now

*Tayrn*   That quote reminds me we used to scream out "2319!" "2319!"
whenever we found some throw-up from our cat.  That is a line from Monsters, Inc when one of the Monsters got "contaminated" by a human sock and they called out a code for emergency help

Have a great day all!

Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

Oops, I forgot to say CONGRATS  to all the biggest losers and biggest WINers.

GREAT JOB


Shawn


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!
I am so happy to be your coach today. Actually, I should say "our" coach.  It seems I learn so much when I stop to think about what anyone has posted and what I might be able to say to provide encouragement or consolation or congratulations.  So, thank you for the opportunity.

I'll be back to respond to some posts, but I was so inspired by Jude's post, and reading all of those quotes gave me insight about your lives and who you are inside, whether because some quote makes you smile or brings you inspiration.  So, taking off on that, here's the question:

Thursday's QOTD: Share your favorite lines from a song that speak TO you or ABOUT you. 


This is what is speaking to me at this moment in my life:

from "Mountains" by Lonestar:

There are times in life when you gotta crawl,
Lose your grip, trip and fall
When you can't lean on no one else,
That's when you find yourself
I've been around and I've noticed that
Walkin's easy when the road is flat
Them danged 'ole hills will get you every time.
Yeah, the good Lord gave us mountains so we could learn how to climb


----------



## Rose&Mike

Shawn--too lazy to post the recipe, but here's a link:
http://find.myrecipes.com/recipes/recipefinder.dyn?action=displayRecipe&recipe_id=10000000701094

Congrats to all the loses and maintainers!

I was a maintainer last week, but somehow along the line forgot to send Shannon a pm. I was definitely distracted last weekend.

I slept terrible. Started waking up around 2 and I'm been up since 5. It's going to be a long day. Hoping to get a run in after work. 

I think I am over the current bacon craving. I think they have somekind of soy bacon, but I hate to eat stuff that's too processed. I still miss lunch meat, a good burger and the of course bacon. Really just thinking about eating them seems to be enough. Honestly, they all probably taste better in my mind than they do in real life. When we go out I've been ordering specialty burgers with a veggie patty instead and it's been awesome. I had an avocado "burger" when we went out for lunch at work this week. I usually skip the bun. I don't know why I didn't think of asking places to make the specialty burgers with the veggie burger before. 

Hope everyone has a great day. Hoping Mike gets home tonight. Last time he went to Detroit he ended up having to stay another day. We both have off Friday, so that will be a nice 3 day weekend.


----------



## keenercam

Jude - Thank you for being such a great coach yesterday.  

Rose -- That soup sounds wonderful!  I hope you might find time to post the recipe for us. I am always looking for new soup recipes.  Oh, and how wonderful that the instructor acknowledged your success in such a meaningful way.  I am so happy for you.  

Jeannette -- I hope all goes well with your presentation. It's great that you found time to get to the riverwalk.  

CC -- I hope your studying is going well, sweetie.  I am so proud to brag to my daughter (who is 22 and studying to be a teacher) about how hard you are working.  I cannot wait for you to have this behind you and we can all celebrate with you! 

Taryn - Talking with Brad and knowing you can be completely open with him and he's supportive and positive must have been HUGE!  What a great guy.  Sometimes in our relationships it is good to have someone giving 99% when we just don't have it in us to do the whole 50/50 thing.  He must be so appreciative of your efforts to make everything work and that you are spending your non-work time on your new second job.  Glad DD thinks it is fun, though.  Keep up the great work!  

Connie - I am so sorry you are hurting.  I agree that hip adductor and hib abductor strengthening exercises, done very gently, may help.  I agree with the "full rest" mode right now.  I really do think that your body will appreciate  the time to heal, but will be so rearing to go when it is time to race that you'll be glad you didn't push it now.



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 9 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.47% - donac
> #9- 0.60% - Cupcaker
> #8- 0.86% - disneymom2one
> #7- 1.11% - tiki23
> #6- 1.31% - lovedvc
> #5- 1.35% - crabbygal902
> #4- 1.38% - OctoberBride03
> #3- 1.42% - mommyof2Pirates
> #2- 1.87% - KristiMc
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 9 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 1.96% - cruisindisney



Shannon - Thank you so much for keeping track of all of this for us.  It is so rewarding to see the progress of everyone here and none of us would have the benefit of sharing everyone's success in this way without your extraordinary efforts.  

CONGRATULATIONS to all of our Losers!!!    And congratulations to everyone who is "doing it", making changes, making choices.  Everyone is a winner by just being conscientious and trying.  

Shawn - I LOVE Ikea!  Have fun.  Oh, and have a wonderful trip to France!!  


To everyone I missed this morning, I hope it is a good day for you.  Take it a "choice" at a time.  Set yourself up for success.  Take a moment to acknowledge that you are in the game, whether you are on the field scoring big or sitting on the sidelines cheering your teammates on.  I really believe that at any given time, we all have a role to play.  And the choices we make, the way we interact with ourselves and with others can have a more profound effect than any of us might expect.  You guys are truly amazing and I am soo appreciative of all that everyone contributes.


----------



## flipflopmom

A collection of lines/mantras I've been repeating lately:

From _Princess and the Frog, Almost there_  " I remember Daddy told me, fairy tales do come true.  You've gotta make them happen, it all depends on you.  So I work real hard each and everyday."

From _Zac Brown Band, Chicken Fried_My house, it's not much to talk about; but it's filled w/ love and grown in Southern ground...feel the touch of a precious child, and a mother's love..It's funny how it's the little things in life that mean the most, not where you live, what you drive, or the price tag on your clothes.  There's no dollar sign on peace of mind, this I've come to know...I thank God for my life....

From _Daughtry, September_ (month Daddy died) "All the things I still remember, summer's never looked the same,years go by and time just seems to fly, but the memories remain.  In the middle of September, we still play out in the rain"

From _Uncle Kracker, Smile_"you let me know that it's okay, and the moments when my good times start to fade, you make me smile like the sun, fall out of bed, sing like a bird, dizzy in my hair spin like a record, crazy on a Sunday night.,,, you make me smile"

From _Steven Curtis Chapman, Cinderella_"She spins and she sways to whatever song plays, without a care in the world.  I'm sittin' here wearing the weight of the world on my shoulders. It's been a long day, and there's still work to do,she's pulling at me saying Dad I need you, there's a ball at the castle and I've been invited, and I need to practice my dancing.  Oh please, Daddy please, SO I dance with Cinderella, while she's here in my arms.  Cause I know something the Prince never knew, So I dance w/ Cinderella, I don't wanna miss even one song, b/c I know all too soon the clock will strike midnight, and she'll be gone."


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> The quote I personally love most is the one Lisa posted.  For our family, it's
> "*SQUIRREL*!" from UP! With all the ADHD running around, someone is yelling that all the time whenever a train of thought jumps track around here.



I got that quote from you, Taryn, one time when you were posting a bunch of good quotes.  I have it pasted to my monitor.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone.  No school today for Veteran's day, and I want to send a big thank you to Jude, and all who serve and have served and their families, especially those who have made the ultimate sacrifice.  A man I work with always asks patients if they are a veteran and thanks them for their service, and I try to thank anyone i meet who is a veteran too.  I was talking to a patient who was in vietnam, and at the end of the conversation, I said  a simple, "thank you for your service to our country", and he was so touched and said he had never been thanked before.  So sad.  Thank you and prayers for all our armed forces.  



keenercam said:


> Thursday's QOTD: Share your favorite lines from a song that speak TO you or ABOUT you.
> 
> This is what is speaking to me at this moment in my life:
> 
> from "Mountains" by Lonestar:
> 
> There are times in life when you gotta crawl,
> Lose your grip, trip and fall
> When you can't lean on no one else,
> That's when you find yourself
> I've been around and I've noticed that
> Walk-in's easy when the road is flat
> Them danged 'ole hills will get you every time.
> Yeah, the good Lord gave us mountains so we could learn how to climb


wow, that is so true, and a good reminder of how strong we all are and can be.  

I love Leeann Womack, I hope you dance,  and I hope I am raising michael to be a strong and independant man, who will also take chances and enjoy life to the fullest.  

I hope you never lose your sense of wonder 
You get your fill to eat 
But always keep that hunger 
May you never take one single breath for granted 
God forbid love ever leave you empty handed 
I hope you still feel small 
When you stand by the ocean 
Whenever one door closes, I hope one more opens 
Promise me you'll give faith a fighting chance 

And when you get the choice to sit it out or dance 
I hope you dance 
I hope you dance 


SettinSail said:


> Finished Week 7 of C25K today and ran about 40-50 yards further than I did last time.  I guess that tree will be my personal best and I will try to beat it next time   I need to return some stuff to IKEA and my friend is unable to go with me so I'm going out there all by myself
> Hopefully it will not be too hard.  Then I need to get ready for our trip to France tomorrow.


Congrats on finishing week 7!!!  You are doing awesome.  Will you be running a 5k race at some point?  Have a wonderful trip to France.  It so great you are able to get out and see so much of europe while you are living there and enjoying every thing you can.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I slept terrible. Started waking up around 2 and I'm been up since 5. It's going to be a long day. Hoping to get a run in after work.
> 
> I think I am over the current bacon craving. I think they have somekind of soy bacon, but I hate to eat stuff that's too processed. I still miss lunch meat, a good burger and the of course bacon. Really just thinking about eating them seems to be enough. Honestly, they all probably taste better in my mind than they do in real life. When we go out I've been ordering specialty burgers with a veggie patty instead and it's been awesome. I had an avocado "burger" when we went out for lunch at work this week. I usually skip the bun. I don't know why I didn't think of asking places to make the specialty burgers with the veggie burger before.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day. Hoping Mike gets home tonight. Last time he went to Detroit he ended up having to stay another day. We both have off Friday, so that will be a nice 3 day weekend.


Hope today goes by quickly and you can go to bed early tonight.  That's a great idea to have the specialty burgers made with a vegie burger, even for non vegetarians, just to make them healthier.  I love avocado.  Yum.



flipflopmom said:


> The quote I personally love most is the one Lisa posted.  For our family, it's
> "*SQUIRREL*!" from UP! With all the ADHD running around, someone is yelling that all the time whenever a train of thought jumps track around here.






LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 9 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.47% - donac
> #9- 0.60% - Cupcaker
> #8- 0.86% - disneymom2one
> #7- 1.11% - tiki23
> #6- 1.31% - lovedvc
> #5- 1.35% - crabbygal902
> #4- 1.38% - OctoberBride03
> #3- 1.42% - mommyof2Pirates
> #2- 1.87% - KristiMc
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 9 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 1.96% - cruisindisney


Whoo hoo!! Congrsts cruisindisney and all the top ten losers this week!!!

Thank you Shannon!



Connie96 said:


> I am really struggling. I know that Im hurt. I know that its not getting better. I just want to get thru next weekend and then I have no problem taking some time off to heal. I just dont want to have to give up these two races. I'm afraid to call my doctor because I don't want to hear what I'm pretty sure she's gonna say.
> 
> This is the same pain I told yall about after my long run last Saturday. It's right in the groin area on my left side way, way up where my inner thigh meets the rest of me. I don't know if it's a muscle pull or what, but the pain is somewhere deep in there because if I feel around for the pain, I can't find it. It's been going on for a few weeks, but it has apparently gotten worse instead of better. It felt a lot better (but still tender) on Sunday. Yesterday, it started bothering me more in the afternoon and I did my normal Tuesday evening run anyway. I couldn't even roll over in bed last night without it hurting and I'm walking funny today.
> 
> I'm somewhere between denial and anger. I REALLY don't want to give up running these races.


 No advice, just a hug and prayers you are feeling better soon and are able to rock those races.  



my3princes said:


> I have a night off.  I swear it feels like a vacation


  Enjoy.



jbm02 said:


> What plans do you have for tomorrow?  I am going to go to a 5:15 spin class and (hopefully) get a run in afterwards.  And I'll bet everyone else in my family will still be sleeping when I get home.    We plan to stop by the cemetery to place a flag on my grandfather's grave (Navy, WWII vet) and then will spend the rest of the day hanging around together.  Our local VFW isn't very active so no parades in our town.


We don't have any parades around here either.  I'm working 10-2 and michael goes to my sisters.  I did get a run yesterday and this morning.  


lisah0711 said:


> My quote is very similar to the one that you posted -- "All our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them."


Love this one. 



Connie96 said:


> We are here again to see those inches being whittled away and to celebrate our successes.
> 
> We started our challenge with 21 WINners and 9 have reported in this week.
> 
> Collectively, over the past 9 weeks, we have:
> 
> 
> Lost a total of 82 3/5 inches
> Lost an average of 4 3/5 inches
> Lost an average of 2.84%
> 
> Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
> 5) mikamah . . . . . . . . . . .-0.56%
> 4) mommyof2Pirates . . . -0.83%
> 3) Dreamer24 . . . . . . . . . -0.89%
> 2) Lisah0711 . . . . . . . . . .-1.77%
> 
> And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
> 1) tggrrstarr . . . . . . . . . . -2.91%
> 
> Congratulations to Kelli, Lisa, Dani, Lindsay, Kathy and ALL of our WINners!
> 
> Let the WINning continue!


Whoo hoo!!  Congrats everyone.  Exciting to see my name up there.  

Thank you Connie for being win keeper.



flipflopmom said:


> Brad and I had a long talk this evening, and he was just wonderful.    He totally took a lot of the weight off just by supporting.  My theory was "don't tell him how bad it really is, he doesn't need the extra stress"  he saw it as "don't keep me in the dark".  I laid everything out for him (separate bank accounts, I pay everything except house, 1 car, and 1 loan) that's happened, in dollar amounts for the last 2 months.  He helped me to see lights at the end of tunnels........


Glad you are feeling better and DH is there for you and such a big support.  Love to see you posting. 



jbm02 said:


> Rose and Mikamah, where is North Conway?  The POlar Express is an important part of our Christmas celebrations.  The movie was released when my DS was just on the brink of not believing in Santa.  After seeing the movie, he was able to keep the magic of Christmas alive for a few more years.  Isn't it amazing that a movie can have such an impact on a family? I'll always cherish the memory of watching that at the theater with him...


North conway is in new hampshire near mount washington.  They have an old railroad train, and do a polar express trip every weekend in december.  We've never done it, I tried a couple times, and it was a raffle they drew early in the year, and we didn't get picked.  I love that the Polar express kept your son believing.  My son has been on the brink this fall, so we've started watching some christmas movies, and I think he's backed away from the brink for now.  He said last night, "remember when me an taylor saw santas sleigh in the sky that christmas eve?"  I'm not ready for him to not believe yet.  

Hello to everyone I've missed.  Off to get ready for work.   Have a great day.


----------



## keenercam

Rose -- Thank you for the link!  I was composing my earlier post while you so generously directed us to the recipe.  Thanks!  

Taryn - Your lyric choices are beautiful. LOVE the Zach Brown lines.  I have to go listen to "Cinderella" - I don't think I've heard it.

Hi, Lisa!  

Is it a gorgeous day where you all are?  It is brisk here but the sun is shining so bright and the sky is such a perfect, unclouded blue.  What a mood-enhancer!


----------



## keenercam

Kathy - I am so glad that the magic is still alive in your home.  I worried so much because Jenn is 5 years older than Andrew and I feared she'd slip or maybe even intentionally say something but she actually took so much pleasure in helping to cultivate the spirit of Christmas even after she "knew".  I took as much pleasure in her spirit as I did in Andrew's belief.  Good memories.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thank you to all of our coaches this week for our coach of the day rotation!    We couldn't do a challenge without all our great coaches and I really appreciate everyone pitching in!  

Congratulations to all our biggest losers and especially to our biggest loser this week, cruisindisney!    And another congratulations to all our WIN!ners!  

*Please be sure and PM those weights to LuvBaloo tomorrow.  This is an off week for WIN! and HH is still on hiatus.*



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, I actually did a search on Disney quotes and it was pretty fun. Here are two that I really liked.
> 
> The first one is from the Lion King, which is interesting, because when we were at WDW in October, DS told me that he loves the Lion King--so many lessons in it, etc. Anyhow here it is:
> 
> Rafiki: Oh yes, the past can hurt. But the way I see it, you can either run from it, or learn from it.
> 
> And from Walt:
> "I only hope that we don't lose sight of one thing - that it was all started by a mouse."



I love that quote from the Lion King, too, Rose.  DS said that for a long time after we saw the play.



Cupcaker said:


> Hello from San Antonio!  Yesterday was so hectic, I just ran out of time to do everything that I wanted to do.  Today has been pretty hectic too.  Travel started at 4am.  I just came back from the riverwalk.  I am full, I had some ice cream.  So I am going to go to the gym right now to at least get on the elliptical or treadmill.  I am also going to take my notes for my presentation so I can practice it.  I just wanted to say HI to everyone.  I will talk to you all later  Jeanette



Glad that you are having a good time, Jeanette.  I love the riverwalk.  



flipflopmom said:


> Everyone else - I've read your stories, glad you are all swimming.  Hope your family troubles, financial troubles, weight troubles, exercise troubles, sewage troubles, food troubles, time management troubles, work troubles, kid troubles, esteem troubles, all just poof!



 I'm glad that you are hanging in there, Taryn.  We all seem to need a little ixiedust: these days.



tiki23 said:


> Congrats to CruisinDisney!  Good work!
> 
> Thanks Shannon for keeping track of our group of losers.
> 
> QOTD: _*"Buzz! The monkeys aren't working!"*_
> 
> We use lots of Disney quotes but that one never fails to get a laugh, especially when we're laughing at ourselves.



It makes me laugh just reading it!  



SettinSail said:


> I cried when I watched it !   I liked their attitude too.  I hated the way they did the live part - you could tell who was going to be voted off !!!   I could tell by who was in the crowd and by the baby picture.  I hope some of those contestants who are left have some karma coming their way....



Well, sounds like there might be something more interesting to watch for a change!  Karma -- it's a good thing.  

*Cam,* I have to think a bit before I answer the QOTD.  Thanks for being our coach today!   

, *Rose,* I hate days when I didn't get enough sleep. Hooray for a three day week-end!



keenercam said:


> Everyone is a winner by just being conscientious and trying. To everyone I missed this morning, I hope it is a good day for you.  Take it a "choice" at a time.  Set yourself up for success.  Take a moment to acknowledge that you are in the game, whether you are on the field scoring big or sitting on the sidelines cheering your teammates on.  I really believe that at any given time, we all have a role to play.  And the choices we make, the way we interact with ourselves and with others can have a more profound effect than any of us might expect.  You guys are truly amazing and I am soo appreciative of all that everyone contributes.



You said it, girl!  

I have hopes of the gain from the early Thanksgiving week-end disappearing in time to be a samer tomorrow.  I am totally okay with that.  I did have a couple of NSVs this week -- put on two different pairs of pants.  Both felt a little too snug for comfort but fit and could easily have been worn -- was getting a little worried about overindulging until I realized they are a size below what I've been wearing!  Guess I'm closer than I thought to a new size. 

Another long day, then baking 100 cookies for DS' class presentation tonight.  Will have to take a page from Cam's book and be strong!

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

keenercam said:


> Hi, Lisa!
> 
> Is it a gorgeous day where you all are?  It is brisk here but the sun is shining so bright and the sky is such a perfect, unclouded blue.  What a mood-enhancer!



 Hi Cam!  It's dark here -- pitch black at 6 am.  Hope it turns out to be a nice day like where you are!    At least there is no cold, white stuff on the ground.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Just wanted to pop on to say:

Congrats to all the BLs and especially to cruisindisney! Also, congrats to our WINners!

Studying is going well. 4+ hours on Monday and Tuesday, and over 6 yesterday. I'm already over an hour today. Today will be kind of a relaxing day. Need to run though. I am going watch a Veteran's Day presentation at one of the local schools. The kids don't have the day off.

I'll be back later.

CC


----------



## jennz

Rose I saw that on the news about the boy last night, that is soooo sad.  It was so strange that the man was worried about his rent being paid.

50sJayne 0  you'll be made of steel soon...how's that bionic body coming?

More gorgeous weather - I love it!  Enjoying it while we have it.  Today we should have everything finalized on our house and that will be a HUGE relief!

DD and I bought our tickets for HP   We're going Friday w/dd's friend and mom and watching in imax.  I hope it's not too much for dd, I know this last book has some pretty dark parts in it.


----------



## jbm02

A day off from work so hopefully I can keep up better today!! 




flipflopmom said:


> The quote I personally love most is the one Lisa posted.  For our family, it's
> "*SQUIRREL*!" from UP! With all the ADHD running around, someone is yelling that all the time whenever a train of thought jumps track around here.






keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> I am so happy to be your coach today. Actually, I should say "our" coach.  It seems I learn so much when I stop to think about what anyone has posted and what I might be able to say to provide encouragement or consolation or congratulations.  So, thank you for the opportunity.
> 
> Thursday's QOTD: Share your favorite lines from a song that speak TO you or ABOUT you.
> 
> [/COLOR]



I love music and certain lyrics always "get" to me.  But this is my all-time favorite:
Bing Crosby's Count Your Blessings
When I'm worried and I can't sleep
I count my blessings instead of sheep
And I fall asleep counting my blessings
When my bankroll is getting small
I think of when I had none at all
And I fall asleep counting my blessings

I think about a nursery and I picture curly heads
And one by one I count them as they slumber in their beds
If you're worried and you can't sleep
Just count your blessings instead of sheep
And you'll fall asleep counting your blessings




Rose&Mike said:


> Shawn--too lazy to post the recipe, but here's a link:
> http://find.myrecipes.com/recipes/recipefinder.dyn?action=displayRecipe&recipe_id=10000000701094
> 
> .


Thanks for posting that - I'm going to find it as soon as I finish my post....



keenercam said:


> To everyone I missed this morning, I hope it is a good day for you.  Take it a "choice" at a time.  Set yourself up for success.  Take a moment to acknowledge that you are in the game, whether you are on the field scoring big or sitting on the sidelines cheering your teammates on.  I really believe that at any given time, we all have a role to play.  And the choices we make, the way we interact with ourselves and with others can have a more profound effect than any of us might expect.  You guys are truly amazing and I am soo appreciative of all that everyone contributes.


..needed to read this today.  Thank you so much.

Connie and Shannon- I forgot to mail in my numbers this week.  But I'll send them in so I stay "honest".  
Way to go, all losers and maintainers!!  And WOOOHOOOs to Tggrstarr and Cruisindisney!!! 

Taryn - loved that you included Zac Brown. I just bought the CD and had it on in the car when DD11 and I drove home from a recent basketball game - where they lost, dismally.  She was really bummed out.  Anyway, one of the songs came on called "Sicc'ing on a chicken".  It was so silly and ridiculous that she dissolved into giggles and sang the whole way home. So now whenever we're having a bad day we put tat song on and sing it to each other!!v

Time to get some work done in the house today.  I love being in the Guard but when I work a drill weekend, it means nothing in the house gets done while I am gone.  Glad to have the day to try and catch up today...

Have a great day everyone!!!
Jude


----------



## cruisindisney

I will give credit where credit is due for this weeks loss, it was my stomach bug.  One day of you know what and stomach cramps made that weight loss possible.  

However, I will give myself credit for keeping it off!

Congrats to all the losers this week!


----------



## lisah0711

*CC,* don't study too hard.  I'm sure that you know more than you give yourself credit for.  



jennz said:


> DD and I bought our tickets for HP   We're going Friday w/dd's friend and mom and watching in imax.  I hope it's not too much for dd, I know this last book has some pretty dark parts in it.



Have a great time, jenn!  Surely the HP folks realize they have a lot of younger kids who watch the movies and won't be too bad.  

Great lyrics, *Jude.* I'll have to look for that chicken song.  Anything with a chicken makes DS hysterical.  

Sorry that you were sick, *Susan,* but ITA a loss is a loss and should be celebrated, especially when you keep it off!  

Cam, I thought about your QOTD and have come up with this from Go the Distance (probably because I am starting my Princess training )

_I have often dreamed
Of a far off place
Where a great, warm welcoming
Would be waiting for me
Where the crowds will cheer
When they see my face
And a voice keeps saying
This is where I'm meant to be

I will fiind my way
I can go the distance
I'll be there someday
If I can be strong
I know every mile
Will be worth my while
I will go almost anywhere
To feel like I belong_

Have a great day!


----------



## Connie96

Moment of truth - I have a Dr appt at 1:30 this afternoon. I'm dreading it because I just know she's gonna tell me not to race. 

The pain has subsided a bit since yesterday, but I'm still hobbling. I've also got new pains from limping to compensate for the original pain. I've come to the conclusion that the pain is more in the pelvic area than in the groin area. I just know it's a stress fracture and I'm gonna be laid up for months. I really hope that's just the pessimist in me.


----------



## keenercam

lisah0711 said:


> Hi Cam!  It's dark here -- pitch black at 6 am.  Hope it turns out to be a nice day like where you are!    At least there is no cold, white stuff on the ground.



Has your day turned into something beautiful, Lisa? I hope so!




cclovesdis said:


> Studying is going well. 4+ hours on Monday and Tuesday, and over 6 yesterday. I'm already over an hour today.



Great job, CC!!!  Keep up the hard work -- it will all pay off!  How long after the test do you have to wait for results?  We'll all be biting our nails for you, you know.  



jennz said:


> Today we should have everything finalized on our house and that will be a HUGE relief!
> 
> DD and I bought our tickets for HP



Oh, Jen! That is so wonderful!  I know this has been weighing on you so much. You must feel like so much stress has been lifted off your shoulders.  Now, even if things aren't immediately easier, at least there is no sense of the urgency that comes with feeling like the wolves are at the door.  

And it is wonderful that you have the movie to look forward to. Hopefully, being with a friend and 2 moms will make the girls each less likely to be very frightened at the movie.  Is your DD familiar with the story line?



jbm02 said:


> I love music and certain lyrics always "get" to me.  But this is my all-time favorite:
> Bing Crosby's Count Your Blessings
> When I'm worried and I can't sleep
> I count my blessings instead of sheep
> And I fall asleep counting my blessings
> When my bankroll is getting small
> I think of when I had none at all
> And I fall asleep counting my blessings
> 
> I think about a nursery and I picture curly heads
> And one by one I count them as they slumber in their beds
> If you're worried and you can't sleep
> Just count your blessings instead of sheep
> And you'll fall asleep counting your blessings
> 
> 
> Taryn - loved that you included Zac Brown. I just bought the CD and had it on in the car when DD11 and I drove home from a recent basketball game - where they lost, dismally.  She was really bummed out.  Anyway, one of the songs came on called "Sicc'ing on a chicken".  It was so silly and ridiculous that she dissolved into giggles and sang the whole way home. So now whenever we're having a bad day we put tat song on and sing it to each other!!v



Jude - WOW! Those lyrics are beautiful. I wasn't familiar with that song. Thank you for sharing.  And how fun that you and DD can now share the fun memories that go with that song.



cruisindisney said:


> However, I will give myself credit for keeping it off!



Susan - I think a lot of people would immediately gain back what they'd lost while sick.  So the fact that you kept it off is definitely cause for a pat on the back.  Good job!


----------



## keenercam

lisah0711 said:


> Cam, I thought about your QOTD and have come up with this from Go the Distance (probably because I am starting my Princess training )
> 
> _I have often dreamed
> Of a far off place
> Where a great, warm welcoming
> Would be waiting for me
> Where the crowds will cheer
> When they see my face
> And a voice keeps saying
> This is where I'm meant to be
> 
> I will fiind my way
> I can go the distance
> I'll be there someday
> If I can be strong
> I know every mile
> Will be worth my while
> I will go almost anywhere
> To feel like I belong_



Lisa - During the WDW half and full marathon in January, there is a huge banner on one of the overpasses that you go under (I think it is near the Contemporary) -- it is Hercules and it says "GO THE DISTANCE".  I find it so inspiring. I hope they use it during the Princess, too, though maybe not since it is a "Princess" event and Hercules might not necessarily fit in.  



Connie96 said:


> Moment of truth - I have a Dr appt at 1:30 this afternoon. I'm dreading it because I just know she's gonna tell me not to race.



Connie - I will keep you in my prayers and send positive thoughts. Please keep us posted on what the doctor thinks. l have never heard of stress fracture in the pelvic area and I am really hoping this is just a muscle strain of some sort that can be resolved with some rest and anti-inflammatories.  Sending you a hug.


----------



## 50sjayne

LisaH:


> Okay, Susan, I have to say this is the last thing I think of when I think of you.  Better switch to some Disney music, girl!



Oh—It’s too late, I am back in Trent’s dark world….lol. It’s ok though it’s somewhere I enjoy being. I was a NIN junkie—had the little NIN bumpersticker n everything.  A couple of days ago when I came into work people were talking about Johnny Cash’s version of Hurt,which was a NIN song. So of course I immediately unfortunately thought of my favorite NIN song—Closer which was in my head most of the day…_at work_. If you knew this song—you would understand the problem for me lol.
 Pretty soon though I’ll have to start organizing my xmas cd’s since mine all got stolen out of my car a few years ago I’ve put together a few but have a lot more I need to burn. I have always loved that line though—Maleficent is one of my favorites. I’m actually doing ok—feel very alive after being kind of numb for a long time. 



> Thursday's QOTD: Share your favorite lines from a song that speak TO you or ABOUT you.


“Sweet Loretta Martin thought she was a woman but she was another man. 
All the girls around her say she’s got it coming—but she gets it while she can.” 
This has always been my _favorite_ line in a Beatles song.

Jennz:


> 50sJayne 0  you'll be made of steel soon...how's that bionic body coming?


Lol—excellent…Am ‘strengthening the core’ like a maniac and adding other stomach exercises I haven’t tried in years as my back exercises are getting almost too easy. I’ll take the good with the bad. 



> DD and I bought our tickets for HP  We're going Friday w/dd's friend and mom and watching in imax. I hope it's not too much for dd, I know this last book has some pretty dark parts in it.


I’ll probably go with my son tonight for the midnight show—it’s too fun to pass up.

We’ll probably go again for his birthday with the rest of the slackers. 

**It's a good thing you posted that-- I thought it was tonight not next week and all the showtimes but one between 2 theaters here are sold out already. I secured 2 tickets lol yay.


----------



## tigger813

WOW! I just realized that I hadn't been on the boards all day!!!! I was so focused on cleaning and decorating that I forgot. It took me until around noon to finish both girls' rooms! I also put their little trees in their rooms. I brought the village up and set it up but didn't light it yet. I need to figure out the lighting arrangements before I do that.

Lisa- Please share that cnady cane drink recipe!

Shawn- LOL! I'm not sharing that Kahlua with anyone, well, maybe DH but definitely not the girls!!!!

The mystery weight from yesterday was gone this morning and I was at a new low this morning. We went to the wellness center for breakfast this morning and then I had a fish sandwich on potato bread for lunch. I will make my smoothie for supper. I did 2.5 miles this morning and planning on 2.5 more tonight. I've been drinking lots of water today too! I would be so excited to see 150 tomorrow! I'm going to get up at 5:15 to do 2.5 miles and then I'll also do my strength workout in the morning. 

I started putting things together for the trip. I got out DD2s shirts, shorts and socks and some of the fun stuff for the plane.

We listened to Christmas music earlier and DD1 and I watched Polar Express while finishing up her room. We're watching The Santa Clause right now. DH is on his way home so I will start supper for him and the girls in a few minutes. I have to work in the morning and then run some errands. DD2 is having a playdate after school here tomorrow and DD1 is going to have a sleepover at her BFFs tomorrow night. DH and I are planning on getting some pizza for us and DD2 for supper and we'll try the new White Russian.

I will make it with Svedka vodka, the Peppermint Mocha Kahlua and fat free milk! I don't feel as guilty since I use the fat free milk! 

Hope everyone has a good night. I'm skipping the meeting at the wellness center again tonight as I just want to stay home and continue getting things done. It's PMS time again so I'm bound to get everything done or close to it!

TTFN


----------



## Connie96

Well, I saw the doctor. She did a couple xrays and found no fracture. Since she determined that I had no serious injury, she said I could manage the pain with ibuprofen and "run thru it". 

So, first order of business... stop drowning my sorrows in ice cream and left over halloween candy and start treating myself like an athlete again! 

This evening, I'm going to start doing some easy hip-strengthening exercises and a lot of easy stretching. I'll probably take a muscle relaxer each night and Advil whenever I need it during the days. Come Saturday, I'll see how it feels to do the 10k - maybe taking it a bit easier than I normally would. Next week - more exercises and stretches and... we'll see how it goes.

I do feel better having seen the doctor. I'm still a little nervous about the races because I do still hurt. But, knowing that it's not as serious as I was afraid of... that helps me feel a LOT better. 

Thanks *Rose *and *Cam *for your suggestions and to everyone for the good wishes. You guys are great!


----------



## keenercam

Susan -- Another HP fan!  Oh, what fun you and DS will have.    I was a bit confused thinking it was opening tomorrow night. Thanks for clarifying that.  


Tracey - You are so organized!  When you are done, can you come and "Christmas" my house, too?  It must be so much fun to be surrounded by your decorations already.  Our kids both have small trees for their rooms and each has a box of ornaments -- at least one for every year of their lives -- for the "big" tree (of course, many of these are Disney ornaments).  Jenn will probably have a full-size tree at her apartment this year and I hope she will enjoy putting her ornaments on it.  

Connie - Oh, what a relief!!!  Prayers answered, for sure.  Your plan sounds like a good one.  Hopefully, the strengthening exercises and some anti-inflammatories and muscle relaxers (at night) will be enough to help you make quick progress back to 100%.  Thank you so much for the update - I've been thinking of you so much this afternoon and hoping you'd soon be  and  and  and   again. WHEW!!!


----------



## lovedvc

I haven't been on much lately, I had shoulder surgery last Friday.  Everything went really well and I would say that I'm at about 80% movement right now.  The stitches will be removed tomorrow so we'll see what the doc says.  I am gonna stay home one more week to heal a little more.  I'm one of those who will push myself to get better and not stop.  But I have to slow down this will bite me in the butt later.  It's been real tough staying home.  I have been a non stop eating machine since the surgery.  The percocet really screwed up my stomach too.  Last week I came in 6th place.  That's not gonna happen this week.  I can't stop eating and it's killing me to stay away from the gym.  I went yesterday and walked on the treadmill and did some legs.  BORING.  All my friends were in one of my favorite classes.  I need to liftweights.  I just have to take it slow.

Congratulations to all the other winners.  

For me this seems to be one of the toughest challenges yet.  Time to get my mind in gear here.  I asked one of the girls from work to train me to run.  So we'll see how that goes.  Hey I will try anything at this point.


----------



## lisah0711

keenercam said:


> Has your day turned into something beautiful, Lisa? I hope so!



It started out gray but it is now sunny.  Don't know the temperature as I haven't been outside for about 8 hours.  But I finished my big CLE so it is a _bea-u-ti-ful_ day to me!  



keenercam said:


> Lisa - During the WDW half and full marathon in January, there is a huge banner on one of the overpasses that you go under (I think it is near the Contemporary) -- it is Hercules and it says "GO THE DISTANCE".  I find it so inspiring. I hope they use it during the Princess, too, though maybe not since it is a "Princess" event and Hercules might not necessarily fit in.



Isn't that fun?  I'm so looking forward to all those special things Disney does for the racers. 

*50sjayne,* enjoy HP!  And happy birthday to your DS!  



tigger813 said:


> WOW! I just realized that I hadn't been on the boards all day!!!! I was so focused on cleaning and decorating that I forgot. It took me until around noon to finish both girls' rooms! I also put their little trees in their rooms. I brought the village up and set it up but didn't light it yet. I need to figure out the lighting arrangements before I do that.
> 
> Lisa- Please share that cnady cane drink recipe!



Here you go -- it's a Sandra Lee recipe.  

*CANDY CANE COCKTAIL

Ingredients
1 shot vanilla rum 
1 shot white chocolate liqueur (recommended: Godiva) 
1 shot peppermint schnapps 
Candy cane, garnish 
Directions
Add all liquid ingredients to cocktail shaker filled with ice. Shake well and strain into martini glass. Garnish with candy cane*.

It really is potent so watch out!  I use white rum with a dash of vanilla flavoring.

*Connie,* so happy to hear the good news about your hip!  Hope you are feeling better very, very soon!  

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for you, too, *lovedvc*.    FWIW my BIL has shoulder replacement about a month ago and is feeling 100% better.  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## keenercam

lovedvc - I hope your recovery is smooth and not painful.  Please take it easy and ease back in to the strength training.

Lisa - YAY! for being done CLE.  I have all my credits I need by this December but I am still trying to schedule a 3.5 hour videotape CLE of a seminar that I actually WANT and NEED to attend.  I've had to cancel 3 times due to unexpected "expedited" matters.  UGH!  Maybe I'll try to schedule it for the Tuesday before Thanksgiving since I could then leave from the video viewing site and get home early.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I feel like I am so far behind I can't ever catch up, but I'm going to take advantage of all the QOTDs *Corinna* answered:


11/4 Thursday QOTD: What is your favorite cookbook/ cooking magazine?

Umm, I don't really cook, certainly not enough to have a favorite. Sorry!


11/5 Friday QOTD: Think about where you were at the start of your journey and where you are now. List at least one positive thing that you have accomplished. This can be about anything--really think about how your life has changed. I know everyone has at least one thing, because I can think of at least one thing for everyone!

I am much more physically fit. I'm stronger, I have more endurance, and I've accomplished things I thought were just a fantasy. If you would have told me I could run half marathons, I would have laughed in your face! 

11/6 Saturday QOTD: How did you find the DIS and other than the BL thread, where else do you "hang out" on the dis? Are you members of any other internet boards too? Have you ever done a trip report and if you have you could share the link.

Again like *Corinna,* I found the DIS through the Unofficial Guide. That book was made for me, I love all the details! I also hang out in the Leanies WISH Thread, my team thread Team Ohana, the Budget Board and DIS for Families. 

11/7 Sunday QOTD: Question of the Day: If there could be a 5th Disney World Park what theme would you like to see? Would it be a fully extreme park or a combination like the other parks are now?

I'd like to see a fantasy animals park -- the long-envisioned "Beastly Kingdom". I think there could be some great animation and really fun attractions. 

11/8 Monday QOTD: What is your favorite way to get yourself back on track?

A good book or plan! I am so excited for the new WW plan -- I really need it and I can't wait to try something new! 

11/9 Tuesday QOTD: Name your 5 favorite condiments. Condiments are fun and add a lot of flavor without many calories (well maybe mayo and stuff can be overdone). Can be coffee syrups, jellies, barbecue sauce etc. Spices don't count as they are totally safe.



1.  Salsa
2.  Guacamole
3.  Ketchup
4.  Hummus
5.  Cilantro -- herbs may not count, but I love it!

After next week, I will really be able to have time to post again. I am so looking forward to it! I worked 10 hours Monday, and got called in yesterday afternoon even though I was supposed to not have to work. I'm working all day tomorrow, when I usually have Friday afternoons off. I'm just worn out -- I got home Sunday night from a business trip. I wanted to take Monday off, but I had to go in and as you can tell my day never ended. I haven't even unpacked my suitcase. I am frazzled and it's starting to show. I may spend Saturday in a coma after my run...

Anyway, sending  to everyone who needs it,  to every one doing well, and  to those like me who are trying to keep up and keep their head above water! 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I forgot to thank everyone who gave me advice about the college planning session. We didn't go, but it is definitely something we think about, and I do realize ds's choices for 9th grade are greatly impacted by how he does in 7-8. Anyway, thank you so much for all the replies! 



jbm02 said:


> So here is my Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney-inspired quote?



When you wish upon a star, makes no difference who you are
Anything your heart desires will come to you



keenercam said:


> Thursday's QOTD: Share your favorite lines from a song that speak TO you or ABOUT you. [/COLOR]



The Middle, by Jimmy Eat World:

Hey, don't write yourself off yet
It's only in your head you feel left out or looked down on.
Just try your best, try everything you can.
And don't you worry what they tell themselves when you're away.

It just takes some time, little girl you're in the middle of the ride.
Everything (everything) will be just fine, everything (everything) will be alright (alright).

Hey, you know they're all the same.
You know you're doing better on your own, so don't buy in.
Live right now.
Yeah, just be yourself.
It doesn't matter if it's good enough for someone else.

The middle of my weight loss journey seems to be taking a long time (due to my lack of effort), so I think this is appropriate. I have to remind myself to keep going and do the best I can. 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Just finished 2 more miles on the elliptical! I did it while watching a Disney Holiday special on HGTV on demand. Not anything special, saw it last year, but I'm getting really excited about my trip!

So I did 4.5 miles plus lots of cleaning and going up and down stairs. Drinking another big cup of water and I'll have another 1-2 more as well.

I had a mango-strawberry smoothie for supper. YUMMY! My friend ordered my Herbalife stuff and it arrived today so I'll be able to have shakes over the weekend.

I finally got confirmed to do a vendor fair next Thursday night in redwalker's town. I'm hoping it goes well to give me extra money for our trip. I then have one other event (home show) before I go away! 

I think I'll go shower and take care of some things on my bed and look for DD2s carry on bag for our trip. I think it's in her closer somewhere! There are so many things stuffed in there I'm praying I can find it!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* don't study too hard.  I'm sure that you know more than you give yourself credit for.





keenercam said:


> Great job, CC!!!  Keep up the hard work -- it will all pay off!  How long after the test do you have to wait for results?  We'll all be biting our nails for you, you know.



Thanks! I lost the first attempt at posting this morning. I will try to reenact my excitement. LOL

I took a practice test this morning. I have a couple so I did one to see where I am. You have 4 hours to answer approx. 100 multiple-choice questions and two open-ended (essay length). I finished it and scored it in about 80 minutes!!!! I have to add more details to my open-ended questions, but the multiple choice-well, I'm in great shape. I answered at least 40/45 of the math questions correctly!!!! English is okay. I could brush up on poetry terms, but otherwise, I can relax. I have a few areas to focus on for both science and social studies, but I am much better off than I thought!!!! 

I studied for 4+ hours each on Monday and Tuesday and over 6 hours yesterday. Today, I'm only at about 1.5 hours. I'll do some science and geography tonight, but I'm not planning 6 hours for tomorrow. Maybe 4. I'm going to sleep in tomorrow and Saturday because I feel a cold coming on and woke up pretty early yesterday. On Sunday, I will begin studying for the teaching reading test. I am not nearly as worried about that one, but I could definitely use a review. School districts use varying programs, techniques, etc., so I'm good with the ones I taught, but a review of the ones I haven't used is probably a good idea. Always better to use the lingo. 

I should get my scores sometime aroun Jan. 1st. 

Thanks for all the support everyone!

*Connie*: Don't push yourself too hard. Glad you went to the dr.  for 10K.


----------



## carmiedog

Talk about stress eating. Today I was presented information that would get a fellow employee fired and quite possibly worse. And I'm obligated to report it. I want to keep eating until I vomit. NOT a good night.


----------



## keenercam

Worfiedoodles said:


> I am so excited for the new WW plan -- I really need it and I can't wait to try something new!
> 
> [After next week, I will really be able to have time to post again. I am so looking forward to it! I worked 10 hours Monday, and got called in yesterday afternoon even though I was supposed to not have to work. I'm working all day tomorrow, when I usually have Friday afternoons off. I'm just worn out -- I got home Sunday night from a business trip. I wanted to take Monday off, but I had to go in and as you can tell my day never ended. I haven't even unpacked my suitcase. I am frazzled and it's starting to show. I may spend Saturday in a coma after my run...



Maria - I am excited about the new WW program too. I think it will re-energize my efforts.  So glad you have a light at the end of the tunnel.  How long will your run be on Saturday?  Cool song!



tigger813 said:


> I finally got confirmed to do a vendor fair next Thursday night in redwalker's town. I'm hoping it goes well to give me extra money for our trip. I then have one other event (home show) before I go away!


Tracey - That is great! Will you be selling herbalife? or doing massages?  There are several fairs and farmers' markets around here where people do shoulder massages and there is usually a line.  I keep thinking if I trained to do massages, got licensed, and sprung for one of those really cool chairs, I might be able to have a solid part-time income


CC -Great job on the practice test!!  Does your new job start after the test?  I have been wondering how in the world you are juggling everything.



carmiedog said:


> Talk about stress eating. Today I was presented information that would get a fellow employee fired and quite possibly worse. And I'm obligated to report it. I want to keep eating until I vomit. NOT a good night.


I am so sorry you are going through this.    Sometimes doing the right thing is so hard.  I wish there were something we could do or say to help.


----------



## my3princes

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> I am so happy to be your coach today. Actually, I should say "our" coach.  It seems I learn so much when I stop to think about what anyone has posted and what I might be able to say to provide encouragement or consolation or congratulations.  So, thank you for the opportunity.
> 
> I'll be back to respond to some posts, but I was so inspired by Jude's post, and reading all of those quotes gave me insight about your lives and who you are inside, whether because some quote makes you smile or brings you inspiration.  So, taking off on that, here's the question:
> 
> Thursday's QOTD: Share your favorite lines from a song that speak TO you or ABOUT you.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what is speaking to me at this moment in my life:
> 
> from "Mountains" by Lonestar:
> 
> There are times in life when you gotta crawl,
> Lose your grip, trip and fall
> When you can't lean on no one else,
> That's when you find yourself
> I've been around and I've noticed that
> Walkin's easy when the road is flat
> Them danged 'ole hills will get you every time.
> Yeah, the good Lord gave us mountains so we could learn how to climb



I love Zac Brown Bands "Toes"  It speaks to me because it makes me think of my dh every time.  It came out about the same time as our trip to Cancun last fall.  It reminds me of Cancun and just getting away.  I  It




mikamah said:


> e
> 
> 
> North conway is in new hampshire near mount washington.  They have an old railroad train, and do a polar express trip every weekend in december.  We've never done it, I tried a couple times, and it was a raffle they drew early in the year, and we didn't get picked.  I love that the Polar express kept your son believing.  My son has been on the brink this fall, so we've started watching some christmas movies, and I think he's backed away from the brink for now.  He said last night, "remember when me an taylor saw santas sleigh in the sky that christmas eve?"  I'm not ready for him to not believe yet.
> 
> Hello to everyone I've missed.  Off to get ready for work.   Have a great day.



My mother, sil and her kids have done the Polar Express in North Conway.  They had a good time, but it was a 2 hour drive to and from so that impacted the fun factor.  They enjoyed it, said that the North Pole was well staged and they even wore their PJs. 

White River Jct., VT does a much smaller scale version.  It is a train ride on an old steam train, they serve a little toffee candy and hot chocolate and sing songs.  I think the kids were all given a bell too.  When the train gets back to town you walk to a hotel nearby where Santa reads a story to the kids and they get a goody bag.  We've done that one several times as it is 10 minutes from home and priced very reasonably.



carmiedog said:


> Talk about stress eating. Today I was presented information that would get a fellow employee fired and quite possibly worse. And I'm obligated to report it. I want to keep eating until I vomit. NOT a good night.



I know that it is hard to turn someone in, but it sounds like the person has put themselves into this position and must be aware of the consequences   No point in tourching yourself over something that you did not cause.


----------



## keenercam

Well, my friends, I am going to call it a night for coaching.  I am going to try to get to bed earlier than I have been.  But first I have to clean my very messy kitchen.  I made a huge vat of chicken apple corn chowder for the marching band's family tailgate tomorrow night.  And I had such a great time making it.  Andrew helped - he loves to do food prep -- and we had the best time talking for about 90 minutes.  

Tomorrow night may be his last performance in his high school marching band career.  The football season culminates with a game against the archrival school.  At half-time, they do a senior recognition ceremony for the band and I know I'll be a sobbing mess.  My BF /Andrew's Godmother will be driving 2 hours to come to the performance.

After the game, the drumlines march to the center of the field performing cadences the whole way.  They face off at center field and do a drum-off, a la "DRUMLINE".  Andrew is the captain of his drumline and they didn't have an instructor, leaving Andrew to the responsibility of running practices, writing cadences, creating visuals, etc.  He is taking the drum-off so seriously, and the entire line has acknowledged his leadership with gratitude and typical teenage male backslapping.  I'm really proud of him.

He is so outrageously excited about all the events tomorrow night and I am excited that Jenn is coming too to surprise him.  And yet, I also know that we'll all be so sad at the end of the night.  Being a drummer has been such a huge part of his high school career and it feels like the end of a very significant chapter in his life. 

(His HS football team will go to state semi-finals at the very least and the band will go too, but it may happen while we are away for Thanksgiving.  I hope they make it to state championships so Andrew can be there for that.)

In any event, it was a wonderful evening for me.  I selfishly soaked up that time with him.  Okay, off to clean the kitchen.  Hugs, all!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Rose&Mike said:


> Everyone hug your kids today. They held a candlelight vigil last night here for an 18 year old who went to meet someone he met online and was killed. They are looking for his body in a landfill. It's very sad.



That is very sad and scary. The poor boy probably was excited and happy to meet someone and look, there are just some bad people out there. It's scary to think about sometimes. Hugs to his family 



lisah0711 said:


> Wow, *dvccruiser76,* you have a lot of fun things coming up.  Even if your guy is too little to remember anything, he will have a good time just looking at everything, and if not, he is small enough to fall asleep.
> 
> I have two more four hour sessions of my continuing education course this week.  I will be so glad when it is over -- it just drains me, it is hard to be stuck in one spot a big chunk of your day.



It's funny, I used to plan tons of things all the time and up until now we haven't been doing much since we have the little guy, but now that he's a little older, I've started planning more things for us all to do as a family.

Unfortunately he doesn't sleep at all unless he's in the car, at daycare during nap time, or in bed. I once took him into Boston and he missed 2 naps b/c he was too interested in everything and everyone around him to sleep. He has only fallen asleep in his stroller 3 or 4 times. It's nuts, if someone was pushing me around, I'd be happy to nap 

Good luck with your class, 4 hours is long, but at least the end is in sight 



mikamah said:


> I love the enchanted village, and remember my grandmother taking us to Jordan Marsh to see it as kids.  Then we'd get blueberry muffins in the bakery.  I've heard the North Conway polar express is amazing.



Funny you should mention the blueberry muffins, I'm kind of a foodie and my parents loved those muffins, so years ago after the Jordan Marsh Muffin Company closed, I found it in Brockton where it had moved to. It has since closed, but last year Jordan's Furniture got one of the original bakers to come to their store in Avon to make the muffins, so I'll be curious to see if they have them when we go. If you want, I can grab you one and bring it back to Danvers 



jbm02 said:


> Rose and Mikamah, where is North Conway?  The POlar Express is an important part of our Christmas celebrations.  The movie was released when my DS was just on the brink of not believing in Santa.  After seeing the movie, he was able to keep the magic of Christmas alive for a few more years.  Isn't it amazing that a movie can have such an impact on a family? I'll always cherish the memory of watching that at the theater with him...



Sorry to be jumping in here, but North Conway is in NH. In order to get tickets you have to enter the lottery. I entered, but didn't get a call. However, my MIL did so she bought the tickets. Today I got a call that my name was chosen, but I turned down the tickets, because we already had some. So, it might be worth giving them a call. They also have a Polar Express Train Ride in Newburyport, which is in Mass. I'm not sure if it's any better or worse than North Conway, but this one is being held on Saturday December 4th. If you are interested in that PM me, and I'll forward you the email that I got.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Today was exhausting.  I left the house for work at 7am and got home from work at 910pm.  I am beat.  TOM really did me in this week.  Eating was not great and somewhat out of control.  I blame it on TOM but I know it is really me.  I need to stop the excuses.  I cant really say it was the whole week, mainly yesterday and today but I feel so gross it makes it seem like I ate bad for weeks.  Tomorrow is a new day.

Congrats to all the losers and to cruisedisney no matter how you did it a loss is a loss.  Great Job

I loved reading all the quotes and song lyrics the past two days.  Here are some of mine:

Quote:

 Have faith in your dreams and someday your rainbow will come smiling through. No matter how your heart is grieving, if you keep on believing, the dream that you wish will come true.

-- Cinderella 

Song: The climb by Miley Cyrus.

I can almost see it
That dream I am dreaming
But there's a voice inside my head saying
"You'll never reach it"

Every step I'm taking
Every move I make feels
Lost with no direction
My faith is shaking

But I gotta keep trying
Gotta keep my head held high

There's always gonna be another mountain
I'm always gonna wanna make it move
Always gonna be a uphill battle
Sometimes I'm gonna have to lose

Ain't about how fast I get there
Ain't about what's waiting on the other side
It's the climb

Tomorrow will be a new battle but I will keep on climbing!!!!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Connie96 said:


> I am really struggling. I know that Im hurt. I know that its not getting better. I just want to get thru next weekend and then I have no problem taking some time off to heal. I just dont want to have to give up these two races. I'm afraid to call my doctor because I don't want to hear what I'm pretty sure she's gonna say.



Hope you feel better soon 



tigger813 said:


> Today I found Peppermint Mocha Kahlua!!!! OMG!!! It is HEAVENLY!!!!



Yummo  I need to get me some of that. We have a gift swap at work on December 23rd and usually have wine, but this will be much better. And festive 



Rose&Mike said:


> I made the BEST soup today. I found it on find.myrecipes.com. It's called African Sweet Potato Stew with Red Beans.



Mmmm that sounds yummy. Thanks for the recipe link 



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 9 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.47% - donac
> #9- 0.60% - Cupcaker
> #8- 0.86% - disneymom2one
> #7- 1.11% - tiki23
> #6- 1.31% - lovedvc
> #5- 1.35% - crabbygal902
> #4- 1.38% - OctoberBride03
> #3- 1.42% - mommyof2Pirates
> #2- 1.87% - KristiMc
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 9 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 1.96% - cruisindisney



Great job everyone! *cruisindisney* you go


----------



## dvccruiser76

Connie96 said:


> Well, I saw the doctor. She did a couple xrays and found no fracture. Since she determined that I had no serious injury, she said I could manage the pain with ibuprofen and "run thru it".



Glad to hear that you got the okay and you're clear to run 



lisah0711 said:


> *CANDY CANE COCKTAIL
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 shot vanilla rum
> 1 shot white chocolate liqueur (recommended: Godiva)
> 1 shot peppermint schnapps
> Candy cane, garnish
> Directions
> Add all liquid ingredients to cocktail shaker filled with ice. Shake well and strain into martini glass. Garnish with candy cane*.



I've got to make that one too 



tigger813 said:


> Not anything special, saw it last year, but I'm getting really excited about my trip!



When do you leave for your trip? Since I love to live vicariously, any good dining plans?


----------



## flipflopmom

Hey everyone.  Cam, you did a fabulous job of coaching today!  That recipe sounds like something I need to have the recipe for.  

Well, everyone, I will be your coach this week, and I will needs lots of help.  You are all so great at coaching each other, I have no qualms.  I have a Pampered chef show at my house tomorrow night after school, and I'll be gone most of the day Saturday for training.  Please jump in and support and encourage each other as you already have been!

I will probably be posting mostly "fun" questions this week, it seems that we're all in need of a little encouragement.  

Since I'll be cleaning like Taz in the morning, I'm going to go ahead and post tomorrow's QOTD tonight.

DON'T FORGET TO WEIGH IN AND REPORT TOMORROW!  GOOD LUCK ON THE SCALE!  REMEMBER, YOU ARE MORE THAN A NUMBER!

QOTD Friday, November 12th - If you were presented with a blank check, that had to be used on you or your household, no holds barred, what would you do with it?

For me, I would use it to become totally debt free - house, cars, credit cards, etc.  Then chunk the money we've been putting towards that for the girls' college and retirement!

Night everyone!
Taryn


----------



## LuvBaloo

Jumping on a little late to say I hope everybody had a good Remembrance Day or Veteran's Day.  Thanks to Jude and all those around the world who serve.
This year, my family went the our new town's Remembrance Day Ceremony and then my girls marched in the parade to the cenataph.  A young man from our city died at age 21 serving in the military.  His family was marching in the parade immediately after the flag bearers.  What an emotional day for them.  You could see the pride and pain in his parents and siblings as they marched.


To answer the music QOTD.  I have many songs that speak to me.  On a light note, my favourite happy song is "the Bare Necessities".
Look for the bare necessities
The simple bare necessities
Forget about your worries and your strife
I mean the bare necessities
Old Mother Nature's recipes
That brings the bare necessities of life

And on a more emotional note:  In My Daughter's Eyes by Martina McBride
In my daughter's eyes I am a hero
I am strong and wise and I know no fear
But the truth is plain to see
She was sent to rescue me
I see who I want to be
In my daughter's eyes

In my daughter's eyes
Everyone is equal
Darkness turns to light
And the world is at peace
This miracle God gave to me
Gives me strength when I'm weak
I find reason to believe
In my daughter's eyes

And when she wraps her hand around my finger
Oh it puts a smile in my heart
Everything becomes a little clearer
I realize what life is all about

It's hangin' on when your heart
Is had enough
It's givin' more when you feel like givin' up
I've seen the light
It's in my daughter's eyes

In my daughter's eyes
I can see the future
A reflection of who I am
And what we'll be
And though she'll grow and someday leave
Maybe raise a family
When I'm gone 
I hope you'll see
How happy she made me
For I'll be there
In my daughter's eyes 

Have a great Friday everybody!


----------



## flipflopmom

LuvBaloo said:


> A young man from our city died at age 21 serving in the military.  His family was marching in the parade immediately after the flag bearers
> And on a more emotional note:  In My Daughter's Eyes by Martina McBride




Shannon, I had never heard of that song before.  The lyrics are beautiful!

Our school secretary's son, 22, was killed in Iraq, about 4 years ago. The Marines came to school to tell her. Even in a back room with the doors closed, I will never forget hearing her screams that day from my classroom and then finding out what had happened.  Her mom instinct had already kicked in, she had seen on CNN that am that fatalities had occured, and she said "It's Jon."   It was such a shock, and hard time for them, and the whole community.  After that black time, and watching one of my BFF's go through her husband's 2 tours with little girls at home, it has made the day much more meaningful to me.  I took the girls' to our VERY small local Veterans Day parade, too.  I hope one day, they'll understand.

On that note, today will be very emotional.  Ever since Jon was killed, I've been extremely emotional on Veteran's Day.  Since we were off yesterday, today will be our assembly at school.  Last year, I had my BFF's daughter in my class.  Her Dad had sent some pictures from Iraq, and they showed a slideshow of them.  It really made the kids think, since BFF is a teacher there, too, and most all the students know her girls.  The teachers, and many of the students, were in tears the whole time!  I had to take her daughter out, she got so upset.  I'll never forget that day.  I hope I can pull it together during the assembly......

I'll try to make it back on later today, but if I don't, have a good one, and take care of each other. 
Taryn


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  The last couple of weeks have been crazy and this week doesn't look  any better.  I was just looking at my calendar for next Thursday I have school, a faculty meeting at 2:30, a union meeting (for 90 minutes) at 4, a meeting at 7 and one at 7:30 which means I have to miss yoga.  And that is one day.

I had to answer the QOTD about favorite song lyrics.  I have too many that mean a great deal to me.  This one makes me thing of my dh each time I hear it.  I heard it last Sat night at the concert I went to.

Time After Time 

What good are words I say to you? 
They cant convey to you whats in my heart
If you could hear instead
The things Ive left unsaid

Time after time
I tell myself that im
So lucky to be loving you

So lucky to be
The one you run to see
In the evening, when the day is through

I only know what I know
The passing years will show
Youve kept my love so young, so new

And time after time
Youll hear me say that im
So lucky to be loving you

I especially love the line "The one you run to see, in the evening, when the day is through"

I had yesterday off but was supposed to drive my parents to see some relatives.  I got a call about 8 that my dad had some sort of stomach bug so they weren't going so got a free day with no one else home.   I got to sew and quilt.  It was lovely.  

Today I won't be home until 7 and then tomorrow I am sewing pillowcases all day.  I do have to go grocery shopping on Sunday but I am hoping the rest of the day is quiet.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## tigger813

Keenercam- No, I will be selling Usborne books. I haven't signed up to do the Herbalife yet. Maybe after my trip.

DVCCruiser- We go Dec. 1-9!!!!! We're eating at Biergarten, Tusker House, b'fast at Crystal Palace, Yachtsman for DH and me, Artist Point for my parents. I can't remember if there are any others but we like a lot of the QS meals at Epcot and MK.

Well,,,,,DRUMROLL Please!!!!!!!!!!!

50 pounds!!!!

I did 2 miles this morning followed by my strength workout and some extra crunches and reverse crunches!!!!

We're having Thai food for supper and my special drink!!!! Gotta get DD2 something else to eat. DD1 will be at BFF's tonight!

Working this morning, running some errands, picking up DD2 and her friend at school for a playdate, picking up dinner and trying to hook up my village so I can light it up. Nothing planned tomorrow except maybe put up lights outside since it's supposed to be 60 out! Sunday is church and Patriots game.

Gotta finish getting ready to take DD1 to the bus. Now she wants some hot cocoa to take with her to the bus.

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

donac said:


> I was just looking at my calendar for next Thursday I have school, a faculty meeting at 2:30, a union meeting (for 90 minutes) at 4, a meeting at 7 and one at 7:30 which means I have to miss yoga.  I especially love the line "The one you run to see, in the evening, when the day is through"


I think you need a CLONE Dona!  That's an unreal day!!!  Your song choice was so sweet.  



tigger813 said:


> Well,,,,,DRUMROLL Please!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 50 pounds!!!!





THAT's AWESOME TRACEY!!!!!!!!!!  Your hard work is really paying off!  I'm so proud of you girl!!!


Well, I decided to weigh in quickly this am.  Um... lost another pound.  How strange!  I'm down 3 since I stopped running and trying.  Of course, I'm not taking a lot of time to eat, so that's the key.  I'll take it, though.  I'm only 2 pounds from 70 loss, and 5 from what I had set as goal.  This "maintaining" stuff is kinda working for me???


----------



## jennz

carmiedog said:


> Talk about stress eating. Today I was presented information that would get a fellow employee fired and quite possibly worse. And I'm obligated to report it. I want to keep eating until I vomit. NOT a good night.



  What an awful place you're in.  I'm sorry.

Shannon - that song!  "In my daughter's eyes"  I am sitting her crying.  

Good sales at your show Taryn.  

Cam I am going to chat with dd a little more about the movie before we go.  I'm not sure if I'm still seeing her as an 8 year old (she'll be 13 in a few months) or if I should be worried.  In the past she has told me if she thought a movie would be too scary for her but she's excited to see this.  Of course we are slighty on the obsessed side with HP.  

Lisa your posts just always make me smile.  You are always so kind and friendly.


----------



## dvccruiser76

tigger813 said:


> DVCCruiser- We go Dec. 1-9!!!!! We're eating at Biergarten, Tusker House, b'fast at Crystal Palace, Yachtsman for DH and me, Artist Point for my parents. I can't remember if there are any others but we like a lot of the QS meals at Epcot and MK.
> 
> Well,,,,,DRUMROLL Please!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 50 pounds!!!!



Yahoo on the 50 pounds  That is incredible!

You must be so excited about your trip too! Did you see the top section of the diboards where you can register to be on the taping of the Disney Christmas parade? I think it might be while you're down there.

Those food choices are making me hungry. I haven't been to Biergarten or Artist Point yet, but they're on my list of places to try. That and the new Karamelle Kuche place by Werther's Original in Germany. I'd be hard pressed to not put my 50 pounds back on in that store alone 

Have a wonderful time


----------



## mikamah

Good morning, and happy weighin day!!  I am down 1.4 today, and hope to keep going on the right track.  No big weekend plans, so that helps.  Michael has a party tomorrow afternoon, and I will do my long run/walk during that time.  I'm on call sunday but was supposed to be on call tomorrow too, but a coworker was looking for money, so she took my call tomorrow.  I don't mind at all.  I only do what I have to do. 

Thanks Cam, and everyone who coached last week, and thank you Taryn for coaching this week.   



my3princes said:


> My mother, sil and her kids have done the Polar Express in North Conway.  They had a good time, but it was a 2 hour drive to and from so that impacted the fun factor.  They enjoyed it, said that the North Pole was well staged and they even wore their PJs.
> 
> White River Jct., VT does a much smaller scale version.  It is a train ride on an old steam train, they serve a little toffee candy and hot chocolate and sing songs.  I think the kids were all given a bell too.  When the train gets back to town you walk to a hotel nearby where Santa reads a story to the kids and they get a goody bag.  We've done that one several times as it is 10 minutes from home and priced very reasonably.


We're about 3 hours from north conway, so people I know who've gone make it a weekend.  I'm sure the white river jct is just as nice, and convenience is key.  



keenercam said:


> Tomorrow night may be his last performance in his high school marching band career.  The football season culminates with a game against the archrival school.  At half-time, they do a senior recognition ceremony for the band and I know I'll be a sobbing mess.  My BF /Andrew's Godmother will be driving 2 hours to come to the performance.
> 
> After the game, the drumlines march to the center of the field performing cadences the whole way.  They face off at center field and do a drum-off, a la "DRUMLINE".  Andrew is the captain of his drumline and they didn't have an instructor, leaving Andrew to the responsibility of running practices, writing cadences, creating visuals, etc.  He is taking the drum-off so seriously, and the entire line has acknowledged his leadership with gratitude and typical teenage male backslapping.  I'm really proud of him.
> 
> He is so outrageously excited about all the events tomorrow night and I am excited that Jenn is coming too to surprise him.  And yet, I also know that we'll all be so sad at the end of the night.  Being a drummer has been such a huge part of his high school career and it feels like the end of a very significant chapter in his life.
> 
> In any event, it was a wonderful evening for me.  I selfishly soaked up that time with him.  Okay, off to clean the kitchen.  Hugs, all!


 I can only imagine there will be a few parents shedding some tears tonight.  Your Andrew sounds like an amazing boy to take on the captain role, and it's sounds like the whole line appreciates him.  Enjoy your special evening, proud momma. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> It's funny, I used to plan tons of things all the time and up until now we haven't been doing much since we have the little guy, but now that he's a little older, I've started planning more things for us all to do as a family.
> 
> Funny you should mention the blueberry muffins, I'm kind of a foodie and my parents loved those muffins, so years ago after the Jordan Marsh Muffin Company closed, I found it in Brockton where it had moved to. It has since closed, but last year Jordan's Furniture got one of the original bakers to come to their store in Avon to make the muffins, so I'll be curious to see if they have them when we go. If you want, I can grab you one and bring it back to Danvers


It's so fun to do more things as DS is getting bigger and able to enjoy things more.  Thanks for the muffin offer, but I think I'm all set with so many other temptations this time of year.  I think the memories of all the fun times with my grandmother are probably what I'm missing. She lived in Malden, so we always took the orange line in and that's still the way we always go, and I'll show michael the sights along the way.  





mommyof2Pirates said:


> Today was exhausting.  I left the house for work at 7am and got home from work at 910pm.  I am beat.  TOM really did me in this week.  Eating was not great and somewhat out of control.  I blame it on TOM but I know it is really me.  I need to stop the excuses.  I cant really say it was the whole week, mainly yesterday and today but I feel so gross it makes it seem like I ate bad for weeks.  Tomorrow is a new day.
> 
> Song: The climb by Miley Cyrus.
> 
> I can almost see it
> That dream I am dreaming
> But there's a voice inside my head saying
> "You'll never reach it"
> 
> Every step I'm taking
> Every move I make feels
> Lost with no direction
> My faith is shaking
> 
> But I gotta keep trying
> Gotta keep my head held high
> 
> There's always gonna be another mountain
> I'm always gonna wanna make it move
> Always gonna be a uphill battle
> Sometimes I'm gonna have to lose
> 
> Ain't about how fast I get there
> Ain't about what's waiting on the other side
> It's the climb
> 
> Tomorrow will be a new battle but I will keep on climbing!!!!!


Keep on climbing, Lindsay.  I hope today is a better day and you have some down time this weekend.  I love that song too.  



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Friday, November 12th - If you were presented with a blank check, that had to be used on you or your household, no holds barred, what would you do with it?


I would also pay off my mortgage, car payment, reside my house, get a new front porch, redo the bathroom, paint the whole inside of the house, have the yard landscaped, have the drains around the house put in so I don't get water in the basement, refinish the hardwood floors, build new basement stairs, and replace my 19 year old couch.    That's all, not too much.

Wouldn't it be nice to have no mortgage or rent, and that weekly paycheck only has to pay for utilities, food, and fun. 



LuvBaloo said:


> To answer the music QOTD.  I have many songs that speak to me.  On a light note, my favourite happy song is "the Bare Necessities".
> Look for the bare necessities
> The simple bare necessities
> Forget about your worries and your strife
> I mean the bare necessities
> Old Mother Nature's recipes
> That brings the bare necessities of life


I'm not surprised, shannon.  Must be how your got your dis name. 



jbm02 said:


> Bing Crosby's Count Your Blessings
> When I'm worried and I can't sleep
> I count my blessings instead of sheep
> And I fall asleep counting my blessings
> When my bankroll is getting small
> I think of when I had none at all
> And I fall asleep counting my blessings
> 
> I think about a nursery and I picture curly heads
> And one by one I count them as they slumber in their beds
> If you're worried and you can't sleep
> Just count your blessings instead of sheep
> And you'll fall asleep counting your blessings


I've never heard this, but it remeinded me of a book I had called Simple Abundance, and you read a page each day and it was about simplifying your live, and kept a gratitude journal where you would write one thing every day that you were grateful for.  I should pull that book out again when life gets too stressful. 



lisah0711 said:


> [BGo the Distance (probably because I am starting my Princess training )
> 
> _I have often dreamed
> Of a far off place
> Where a great, warm welcoming
> Would be waiting for me
> Where the crowds will cheer
> When they see my face
> And a voice keeps saying
> This is where I'm meant to be
> 
> I will fiind my way
> I can go the distance
> I'll be there someday
> If I can be strong
> I know every mile
> Will be worth my while
> I will go almost anywhere
> To feel like I belong_


Love this song!!  You are going to go the distance, I know it!!  



keenercam said:


> Lisa - During the WDW half and full marathon in January, there is a huge banner on one of the overpasses that you go under (I think it is near the Contemporary) -- it is Hercules and it says "GO THE DISTANCE".  I find it so inspiring. I hope they use it during the Princess, too, though maybe not since it is a "Princess" event and Hercules might not necessarily fit in.


That sounds awesome.  I have only heard amazing things about the disney races, and still can't believe I'm going to do one.  I hope they have Hercules there, after all what princess wouldn't be inspired by Hercules?  



Connie96 said:


> Well, I saw the doctor. She did a couple xrays and found no fracture. Since she determined that I had no serious injury, she said I could manage the pain with ibuprofen and "run thru it".
> 
> So, first order of business... stop drowning my sorrows in ice cream and left over halloween candy and start treating myself like an athlete again!
> 
> This evening, I'm going to start doing some easy hip-strengthening exercises and a lot of easy stretching. I'll probably take a muscle relaxer each night and Advil whenever I need it during the days. Come Saturday, I'll see how it feels to do the 10k - maybe taking it a bit easier than I normally would. Next week - more exercises and stretches and... we'll see how it goes.
> 
> I do feel better having seen the doctor. I'm still a little nervous about the races because I do still hurt. But, knowing that it's not as serious as I was afraid of... that helps me feel a LOT better.


That is awesome that nothing is broken and she said you could run through it too.  I hope you see improvement every day.  Your plan sounds very smart and reasonable to take it easy this saturday and not push too hard.  



lovedvc said:


> I haven't been on much lately, I had shoulder surgery last Friday.  Everything went really well and I would say that I'm at about 80% movement right now.  The stitches will be removed tomorrow so we'll see what the doc says.  I am gonna stay home one more week to heal a little more.  I'm one of those who will push myself to get better and not stop.  But I have to slow down this will bite me in the butt later.  It's been real tough staying home.  I have been a non stop eating machine since the surgery.  The percocet really screwed up my stomach too.  Last week I came in 6th place.  That's not gonna happen this week.  I can't stop eating and it's killing me to stay away from the gym.  I went yesterday and walked on the treadmill and did some legs.  BORING.  All my friends were in one of my favorite classes.  I need to liftweights.  I just have to take it slow.


Glad the surgery went well.  Take the time you need to heal well, and you'll be back to exercising soon.  Hang in there. 


lisah0711 said:


> *CANDY CANE COCKTAIL
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 shot vanilla rum
> 1 shot white chocolate liqueur (recommended: Godiva)
> 1 shot peppermint schnapps
> Candy cane, garnish
> Directions
> Add all liquid ingredients to cocktail shaker filled with ice. Shake well and strain into martini glass. Garnish with candy cane*.


This sounds so good.  I think I'll serve some to the adults at michael's birthday party as a test run for Christmas eve.  My sister always makes some sort of martini, but I can't drink vodka, so I dont like them, but this sounds right up my alley.  



keenercam said:


> Kathy - I am so glad that the magic is still alive in your home.  I worried so much because Jenn is 5 years older than Andrew and I feared she'd slip or maybe even intentionally say something but she actually took so much pleasure in helping to cultivate the spirit of Christmas even after she "knew".  I took as much pleasure in her spirit as I did in Andrew's belief.  Good memories.


It is so sweet to see the older kids keep the magic going for the younger ones.  It's like an honor for them to keep the big secret.  

*Dona*- That song is so sweet.  You and dh seem to have the love that so many people are looking for. 

*Tracey*- Whoo hoo!!!!!    Congrats on 50 pounds!!!!

Have a great day!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I just had a minute to skim, but I'll try to get on later to catch up. I still need to answer the question from yesterday.

Cam--just wanted to send you a . 

Maria--I really like that song--The Middle, right?

Tracey--woohoo on 50 lbs! 

Connie--glad you saw the dr. and got the ok to run. Good luck with the strengthening exercises.

I ran after work. First I had to come home to get my sneakers because I forgot them! So frustrating. But I decided to go to the park anyhow, cause it was so gorgeous. I ended up doing 4 miles in 39 min. So pretty good. I went 6 total, and ended up jogging my cool down because I was bored with walking. My jog was as fast as my runs were earlier this year. So that was quite exciting, to see how far I have come. Mike got home around 7, so we had dinner and watched a movie. Looking forward to a 3 day weekend. I'll try to catch up later.

Have a great day.


----------



## tigger813

DVCCruiser- We are avoiding MK during the parade taping! I don't want to spend all day just standing around. That's not my idea of a vacation. On the Friday we are going to WWOHP and I can't remember what we're doing the rest of the weekend. I guess I need to type out my itinerary for our trip this weekend! My parents want to know the schedule and DH still has to book our Segway Tour.  One of DD2s classmates is going to be there the same time we are so we hope to meet up one day and get the kids photos taken together so I need to send her our itinerary as well.

I washed all the shirts that I need to put iron ons on. I may need a few more shirts. I have to also check how many transfers I have. I need to review all the disigns I've picked out.

Waiting for my client to come at 9:45. I'll probably hang around a while. 

Down 1.8 at home and 1.6 at the wellness center. My stuff has arrived so I can have the shakes this weekend as well.

Looking forward to Thai food tonight! It's been awhile. I know I already mentioned it this morning but I'm really excited!

Gotta go check on the hot stones!

TTFN


----------



## tggrrstarr

SettinSail said:


> Please keep posting about the Kiinect.  We had planned to buy Wii Fitness at Christmas but are now thinking about the Kinect.  Do you know the price difference?  Does the Kinect also act as a scale?  Thanks


I love it so far.  I think the wii fit is $99 by itself with out the wii, while the xbox with kinect is $299.  That's if you don't already have an xbox 360.  It doesn't act as a scale while the fit does.  I guess the best deal depends on what equiptment you already have.  



50sjayne said:


> Name your 5 favorite condiments. Condiments are fun and add a lot of flavor without many calories (well maybe mayo and stuff can be overdone) .
> Can be coffee syrups, jellies, barbecue sauce etc. Spices don't count as they are totally safe.



Ketchup, soy sauce, lite mayo, non fat ranch, and I can't believe its not butter spray.  Not technically a condiment, but at zero calories for 5 sprays, I spray it on everything.  english muffin, pancakes, potatoes & veggies.



keenercam said:


> I think that when I am overeating it is a combination of "I'm not losing anyway, so I might as well eat what I want" and "I deserve this. I've been so good and can have this ____" and "I deserve this because I am overwhelmed/sad/frustrated/overworked/tired, etc."  Trying to get all of that under control and get back to where food is nutrition and fuel and NOT a mood enhancer or medication or reward or consolation, etc.


My last two weeks have been so up and down and especially slow, I've almost started feeling this.  Its been an excuse to grab a handful of m&m's or peanuts.  Good to see it in words to stop it before it gets out of hand.  Now my mentality is, if I want that drink from starbucks, I can have it after I get past this plateau. 



jbm02 said:


> One of the most inspirational quotes I know is Walt Disney's "If you can dream it, you can do it."  So here is my Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney-inspired quote?  It can be from Walt, Roy or any Disney characters.  I googled "Disney quotes" and realized how many great quotes there are out there!!


My all time favorite quote, from Lilo:

Its sandwich day.  Every day I give Pudge the fish a peanut butter sandwich.  But today we were out of peanut butter.  I asked my sister what to give him and she said a tuna sandwich.  I can't give Pudge tuna!  Do you know what tuna is?  Its FISH!  If I gave Pudge tuna, I'd be an abomination!



Connie96 said:


> We are here again to see those inches being whittled away and to celebrate our successes.
> 
> We started our challenge with 21 WINners and 9 have reported in this week.
> 
> Collectively, over the past 9 weeks, we have:
> 
> 
> Lost a total of 82 3/5 inches
> Lost an average of 4 3/5 inches
> Lost an average of 2.84%
> 
> Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
> 5) mikamah . . . . . . . . . . .-0.56%
> 4) mommyof2Pirates . . . -0.83%
> 3) Dreamer24 . . . . . . . . . -0.89%
> 2) Lisah0711 . . . . . . . . . .-1.77%
> 
> And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
> 1) tggrrstarr . . . . . . . . . . -2.91%
> 
> Congratulations to Kelli, Lisa, Dani, Lindsay, Kathy and ALL of our WINners!
> 
> Let the WINning continue!



Awesome!  That is so wonderful to see.  I was feeling frustrated at how slow its been the last two weeks, but that shows different results than my scale.  This was a great idea to track both ways!



flipflopmom said:


> The quote I personally love most is the one Lisa posted.  For our family, it's
> "*SQUIRREL*!" from UP! With all the ADHD running around, someone is yelling that all the time whenever a train of thought jumps track around here.



Great Quote!  We love that one and in fact, randomly burst out with "Squirrel!" all the time!

Time to go in to work, I will try to finish catching up later this afternoon.  

Despite all my frustrations on my slow two weeks, I managed to lose what I gained last week, So I am back to my all time low of 201.  I just can't seem to hit that milestone of dropping under 200.  I think it could be because I am just so focused on it.  I will just keep treking on, and keep reminding myself the only clock that is ticking is the one I set for myself.  So why can't I reset it if I need to?


----------



## SettinSail

Just popping in to say Have a Great Weekend Everybody!  

It is 4:20 here and I am waiting for DH to get home so we can start the drive to Thionville, France.  He told me he would be coming home early but he was mistaken.  I wondered how he would be able to leave work early today after being out of town all week.  Oh well, hope we can get on the road by 5:30 or 6:00.  It is a 3-4 hour drive but we were all warned to be on the road by mid afternoon so not sure how long it will take us 

*Connie*  Good news from the Dr!  Google the yoga "pigeon pose" if you don't already know it.  A great hip opener and you don't have to put your back foot on your head, you can just leave it on the floor  Hope that area recovers quickly!

*Tracey*  Congrats on 50 pounds gone!!!   How long did it take you?   Wow, you must feel so great!

*Tggrrstarr*  I am exactly the same weight as you right now and in a little lull myself.  We should challenge each other!   We are so close to a great new number     We already have both the Wii and the Xbox so I guess we will try both at the store and see which we like.  Maybe if both are on super duper sale we can get both


I went to yoga class today and also did 25 mins on the elliptical.  It's a great feeling to feel just a little more fit each day.  Next week I will start Week 8 of C25K and I believe it's 3 28 minute runs.   I do need to do better on my eating though.  I'm going to try and be careful this weekend but not depriving myself!  Thinking about making a very specific food plan on Monday and continuing that through the end of this challenge.  If I want to lose 5 pounds in 5 more weeks I am going to have to work hard.   It would be so awesome if I could lose 10 pounds in the last 5 weeks though.   We come home to the USA on Dec 18th and I have my annual physical Dec 30th so I would love to have lost 30 pounds by then instead of "just" 21.

Sorry I don't have more time to respond to everyone.   I have loved reading all the quotes and song lyrics!  Have a great weekend and I'll be back here Monday!

Shawn


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I needed a break from studying.  I'm working on the 5 Themes of Geography right now. I wold love to get through this and some science today, plus finish up grammar/editing. I said I wasn't going to schedule so much studying today, but I scheduled 8.5 hours for today. Yeah, that so won't happen. I don't know what I was thinking with TOM making his apperance today. And, I completely forgot that the grocery store we almost always to go just renovated and is having a "all-finished" ceremony today. It was open during the renovation, but it wasn't exacly shopping . The event is supposed to be very helpful for making future shopping trips much easier so I definitely want to go to that. So, I'm hoping for about 4 hours today. Overall, for the 12 days I really focused on my studying, I would like to have averaged at least 4 hours a day. So far, I am pretty close. Yesterday ended up being a pretty low day. I tutored for a while and spent some time organizing for today's studying sessions. That pretty much ate up my time after 2 PM. The Veteran's Day celebration was nice. Simpler than I had expected, but still moving.

On that note, thank you to *Jude* and all those who serve and have served our country!

Have a great day and weekend everyone!

Oh, and I am down .9 for the week. I don't know where the weight is coming off from...my big toe , but I'm not complaining.

CC

ETA: *Cam*: Work starts soon. Maybe the Monday after Thanksgiving, but that hasn't been confirmed. Hope DS "beats" everyone tonight.


----------



## flipflopmom

jennz said:


> Of course we are slighty on the obsessed side with HP.


Can you believe we've never seen any of them?



dvccruiser76 said:


> I haven't been to Biergarten or Artist Point yet, but they're on my list of places to try.


We did Artist Point on our honeymoon.  .  Brad is having a fit to do Biergarten!



mikamah said:


> Good morning, and happy weighin day!!  I am down 1.4 today, and hope to keep going on the right track. I would also pay off my mortgage, car payment, reside my house, get a new front porch, redo the bathroom, paint the whole inside of the house, have the yard landscaped, have the drains around the house put in so I don't get water in the basement, refinish the hardwood floors, build new basement stairs, and replace my 19 year old couch. Wouldn't it be nice to have no mortgage or rent, and that weekly paycheck only has to pay for utilities, food, and fun.
> 
> That sounds awesome.  I have only heard amazing things about the disney races, and still can't believe I'm going to do one.


Not only are you going to do it, you're going to ROCK IT, LADY!  Good job on the loss!  My list would have looked more like yours if I had taken the time to think about the home improvements that need doing! 




Rose&Mike said:


> My jog was as fast as my runs were earlier this year. So that was quite exciting, to see how far I have come. Mike got home around 7, so we had dinner and watched a movie. Looking forward to a 3 day weekend


Sounds like a nice evening!  Enjoy your long weekend! 



tigger813 said:


> I guess I need to type out my itinerary for our trip this weekend! My parents want to know the schedule and DH still has to book our Segway Tour.  Looking forward to Thai food tonight!


I had my trip in Excel about, oh, 4 months before the trip.  BY THE HALF HOUR!  I can't wait to hear all about it!  Never had Thai food either!  Enjoy!



tggrrstarr said:


> I can't believe its not butter spray.  Not technically a condiment, but at zero calories for 5 sprays, I spray it on everything.  english muffin, pancakes, potatoes & veggies.   *I will just keep treking on, and keep reminding myself the only clock that is ticking is the one I set for myself.  So why can't I reset it if I need to?*


Awesome attitude!  We use that spray on everything, I don't think Sophie knows that "butter" isn't a spray. 




SettinSail said:


> Just popping in to say Have a Great Weekend Everybody!  It is 4:20 here and I am waiting for DH to get home so we can start the drive to Thionville, France.   We come home to the USA on Dec 18th and I have my annual physical Dec 30th so I would love to have lost 30 pounds by then instead of "just" 21


What great adventures you are having!!!  Are you coming back for good on the 18th, or just for Christmas?



cclovesdis said:


> I needed a break from studying.  I'm working on the 5 Themes of Geography right now.  Yesterday ended up being a pretty low day. I tutored for a while and spent some time organizing for today's studying sessions. That pretty much ate up my time after 2 PM. The Veteran's Day celebration was nice. Simpler than I had expected, but still moving.Oh, and I am down .9 for the week. I don't know where the weight is coming off from...my big toe , but I'm not complaining.



You sound like me, gotta get organized first!!!  Good luck hon!  And your big toes are looking so skinny!

Assembly was easier this year, thank goodness.  Probably my last post of the day - ENJOY!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Friday, November 12th - If you were presented with a blank check, that had to be used on you or your household, no holds barred, what would you do with it?



Debt free sounds good to me too. No mortgage, No car loan, No CC, No personal loans. I would be on 



flipflopmom said:


> today will be very emotional.



I hope your day goes ok.  Its a horrible reality of what is happening in the world that most people often over look. 



donac said:


> I am hoping the rest of the day is quiet.



I am hoping you have some relaxing time this weekend.



tigger813 said:


> 50 pounds!!!!



 Great Job.  Congratulations



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I decided to weigh in quickly this am.  Um... lost another pound.  How strange!  I'm down 3 since I stopped running and trying.



Dont ya love it Taryn!  Good job on not trying.



Rose&Mike said:


> My jog was as fast as my runs were earlier this year. So that was quite exciting, to see how far I have come.



Great job rose.  That is so cool to see how much you have improved.



SettinSail said:


> we can start the drive to Thionville, France.



Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## 50sjayne

carmiedog said:


> Talk about stress eating. Today I was presented information that would get a fellow employee fired and quite possibly worse. And I'm obligated to report it. I want to keep eating until I vomit. NOT a good night.



Do you have a union? If it was something that was illegal and a threat to place of business than I would definitely report it. I might go to the union first though if I were concerned for the person. Sometime they won't ask for help. As a union steward our job is to look out for the employees and leave the judgement for the hereafter. 



flipflopmom said:


> Hey everyone.  Cam, you did a fabulous job of coaching today!  That recipe sounds like something I need to have the recipe for.
> 
> Well, everyone, I will be your coach this week, and I will needs lots of help.  You are all so great at coaching each other, I have no qualms.  I have a Pampered chef show at my house tomorrow night after school, and I'll be gone most of the day Saturday for training.  Please jump in and support and encourage each other as you already have been!
> 
> I will probably be posting mostly "fun" questions this week, it seems that we're all in need of a little encouragement.
> 
> Since I'll be cleaning like Taz in the morning, I'm going to go ahead and post tomorrow's QOTD tonight.
> 
> DON'T FORGET TO WEIGH IN AND REPORT TOMORROW!  GOOD LUCK ON THE SCALE!  REMEMBER, YOU ARE MORE THAN A NUMBER!
> 
> QOTD Friday, November 12th - If you were presented with a blank check, that had to be used on you or your household, no holds barred, what would you do with it?
> 
> For me, I would use it to become totally debt free - house, cars, credit cards, etc.  Then chunk the money we've been putting towards that for the girls' college and retirement!
> 
> Night everyone!
> Taryn



First thing I thought of was getting the cats all updated on vaccines and just a complete work up. They are all pretty healthy and I make a concerted effort to keep up on vaccines--there's a lot of controversy over how long they are really good for and many people think people over vaccinate but if money weren't an issue I'd just have them all done yearly. I have an Old girl too who is doing very well right now but I am concerned about her, kind of always in the back of my mind. I would have our entire back yard enclosed (could I pay someone to knock off the old bb gun toting b**** that lives next door who won't let us touch her side of the property line?) It's an odd situation where our yard is actually part of her yard because they didn't want to have to fence in the telephone pole that's back there or we might have done something like this with the backyard already. It's ridiculous. She doesn't want the cats in her yard-- I get that but then the woman goes and turns half of her yard into a litterbox...fresh gorgeous bark mulch--super fine. And you would think she'd like the idea of us keeping the cats enclosed but she won't let us put up special fencing to do it. Granted we'd look a bit like a prison yard but I have heard it does the trick. 
Rant over. It's raining and cold now anyway so the cats will stay inside and not wander far. 
I'm down to 129 which means I've lost 46 pounds since I started coming here January almost 2 years ago. I haven't seen 120's since highschool and I'm not counting my bout with anorexia or my younger years when I tangoe'd with meth. I really don't care if I keep this weight, but I do want to stay under 135 as opposed to going over.

**If you notice the new pics in my sig, I finally got a pic of my 3 lil' kittens all together and sitting still. They were wanting my breakfast lol. Fig and Wally's mom is sitting on top of my truck-- she is truly gorgeous now.


----------



## tigger813

Busy boards for a Friday!!!! 

Shawn- It's taken me about 23 months. I lost the first 30 very easily but the rest has been a long haul.

Thanks everyone! I'm very excited to finally see that number. I've been going back and forth between the 40 and 45 clippie for several months so it was nice to get a new one.

Off to pick up my Herbalife stuff!

TTFN


----------



## goldcupmom

Didn't get a chance to WI today.  Back at a hotel.  Last night's hotel was HORRID! But, no place else within about 20 miles with rooms due to sports at HS.  We could have stayed here, but no hot water & can't cook.  Will be back in here on Monday.  Tile is getting grout today, Next week will get carpet & start floor upstairs.  I am hoping to have furniture by thanksgiving, but not overly optimistic.

Will WI next week again.  I THINK I should be down about a pound this week based on yesterday morning, but no telling with me.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thanks to all our coaches of the day last ween and, Taryn, thanks for being our coach this week!  

Please be sure and PM those weigh in numbers to LuvBaloo today.

I was a samer today but feel lucky not to have a gain after company last week-end.  Princess training and a re-commitment to get back on track should take care of that.  



keenercam said:


> Lisa - YAY! for being done CLE.  I have all my credits I need by this December but I am still trying to schedule a 3.5 hour videotape CLE of a seminar that I actually WANT and NEED to attend.  I've had to cancel 3 times due to unexpected "expedited" matters.  UGH!  Maybe I'll try to schedule it for the Tuesday before Thanksgiving since I could then leave from the video viewing site and get home early.



That is a great idea -- and turn off your phone and email!  

And  for the end of the high school marching band phase of your life.  Good luck to Andrew tonight.

, *Maria!* Hope you can get some rest after your busy week!  

*CC,* great job on the practice test!  Don't forget to schedule in some rest so you don't get sick for the test.   

*carmiedog,* .



dvccruiser76 said:


> Unfortunately he doesn't sleep at all unless he's in the car, at daycare during nap time, or in bed. I once took him into Boston and he missed 2 naps b/c he was too interested in everything and everyone around him to sleep. He has only fallen asleep in his stroller 3 or 4 times. *It's nuts, if someone was pushing me around, I'd be happy to nap *



Isn't that the truth?!?  

*Lindsay,* sorry for your long, busy day.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Since I love to live vicariously, any good dining plans?



 Don't we all?



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Friday, November 12th - If you were presented with a blank check, that had to be used on you or your household, no holds barred, what would you do with it?



Payoff the house, debt, re-do siding, add a family room, replenish the savings, and somehow I would squeeze a little Disney trip out of it!  

*Shannon,* I have to agree with whoever said that they aren't surprised that you would name "Bare Necessities" as a favorite of yours!  

*dona,* hope things calm down for you -- those meetings are the pits!  



tigger813 said:


> Well,,,,,DRUMROLL Please!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 50 pounds!!!!



*Woo! Hoo! Tracey!* 

*jennz,*  .

*Kathy,* I don't do vodka either but peppermint schnapps is another story.  

*Rose,* glad you got your run in and Mike is home safely.  

*tggrrstarr,* congrats on your new all time low!    You'll be in ONE-derland before you know it!  

Enjoy your trip, *SettinSail!*

*Susan,* love the new kitty pics!  :kitty:

*Julie,*  I hope that you will be able to enjoy your home again soon.

Ready to have a relaxing week-end and recouperate from our visitors.  We do get to see Trans-Siberian Orchestra in Spokane on Sunday.    We've seen them before so have to remember to bring ear plugs.  Guess I'm getting to old to really rock n' roll!   

Have a great day all!


----------



## tggrrstarr

flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Friday, November 12th - If you were presented with a blank check, that had to be used on you or your household, no holds barred, what would you do with it?



I would buy all new furniture.  I am so sick of all of this old worn down, mismatched junk in my house!  Aside from my coffee table and new bed, everything else has to go!



SettinSail said:


> *Tggrrstarr*  I am exactly the same weight as you right now and in a little lull myself.  We should challenge each other!   We are so close to a great new number     We already have both the Wii and the Xbox so I guess we will try both at the store and see which we like.  Maybe if both are on super duper sale we can get both


Great idea!  I really want to get back to c25k, but I need to wait for the doctor's ok next week.  My knee feels better, but I don't want to screw it up worse with my trip less than 3 months away.  
To be honest, I barely use the wii fit balance board.  try them out in the store, you really might prefer the kinect!


----------



## jimmduck

Hi guys.  I am not part of the challenge this time around and couldn't begin to try to catch up on the thread.  But I did want to say hello.

Will keep my eyes out for the next one.

It has been a timultuous year for me - some of which I have shared previously - with my illness, emergency surgery, the subsequent long recovery (three week hospital stay in itself) the death of my father in law and now my sister has been diagnosed with throat cancer.  She is doing pretty well though - the cancer is stage 2 and pretty localized - treating with 6.5 weeks of daily radiation.

Also had some MCL damage - curtailing plans to do half at Disney - again!

But my sister in law and I are going to Disney in January anyway.  We will do the 5k and then spend three days at the park.  Just hoping to get around the parks on my legs and not in an ECV.

About 20 -30 pounds was lost this year due to the illness and mostly kept off, which is good.

Still, I want more.

Still hopping along and hope everyone else here is well.

Linda


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> Hey everyone.  Cam, you did a fabulous job of coaching today!  That recipe sounds like something I need to have the recipe for.
> 
> Well, everyone, I will be your coach this week, and I will needs lots of help.  You are all so great at coaching each other, I have no qualms.  I have a Pampered chef show at my house tomorrow night after school, and I'll be gone most of the day Saturday for training.  Please jump in and support and encourage each other as you already have been!
> 
> I will probably be posting mostly "fun" questions this week, it seems that we're all in need of a little encouragement.
> 
> Since I'll be cleaning like Taz in the morning, I'm going to go ahead and post tomorrow's QOTD tonight.
> 
> DON'T FORGET TO WEIGH IN AND REPORT TOMORROW!  GOOD LUCK ON THE SCALE!  REMEMBER, YOU ARE MORE THAN A NUMBER!
> 
> QOTD Friday, November 12th - If you were presented with a blank check, that had to be used on you or your household, no holds barred, what would you do with it?
> 
> For me, I would use it to become totally debt free - house, cars, credit cards, etc.  Then chunk the money we've been putting towards that for the girls' college and retirement!
> 
> Night everyone!
> Taryn



I would pay off all of our debts and obligations.  We could live very well on our incomes withouth all the debts.  What a feeling that would be.


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Debt free sounds good to me too. No mortgage, No car loan, No CC, No personal loans. I would be on


AMEN!



50sjayne said:


> I'm down to 129 which means I've lost 46 pounds since I started coming here January almost 2 years ago. **If you notice the new pics in my sig, I finally got a pic of my 3 lil' kittens all together and sitting still. They were wanting my breakfast lol. Fig and Wally's mom is sitting on top of my truck-- she is truly gorgeous now.


That's GREAT!  You are such a good kitty mama!  They are so cute!  How many do you have now?  Sorry you have such an unfriendly neighbor!



goldcupmom said:


> Didn't get a chance to WI today.  Back at a hotel.  Last night's hotel was HORRID! But, no place else within about 20 miles with rooms due to sports at HS.  Will be back in here on Monday.  Tile is getting grout today, Next week will get carpet & start floor upstairs.  I am hoping to have furniture by thanksgiving, but not overly optimistic.


So sorry you are having to go through all this.  What a nightmare!  Hang in there!



lisah0711 said:


> Ready to have a relaxing week-end and recouperate from our visitors.  We do get to see Trans-Siberian Orchestra in Spokane on Sunday.    We've seen them before so have to remember to bring ear plugs.  Guess I'm getting to old to really rock n' roll!


Brad really wants to go see them sometime,  he absolutely loves them!



tggrrstarr said:


> I would buy all new furniture.  I am so sick of all of this old worn down, mismatched junk in my house!  Aside from my coffee table and new bed, everything else has to go! I really want to get back to c25k, but I need to wait for the doctor's ok next week.  My knee feels better, but I don't want to screw it up worse with my trip less than 3 months away.


My furniture is that way, too!  Glad you are following dr.'s orders with your knee.  I am a firm believer that you have to take care of your body and rest it so that it can do what it is supposed to for a LONG time!  



jimmduck said:


> It has been a timultuous year for me - some of which I have shared previously - with my illness, emergency surgery, the subsequent long recovery (three week hospital stay in itself) the death of my father in law and now my sister has been diagnosed with throat cancer.  She is doing pretty well though - the cancer is stage 2 and pretty localized - treating with 6.5 weeks of daily radiation.  But my sister in law and I are going to Disney in January anyway.  We will do the 5k and then spend three days at the park.  Just hoping to get around the parks on my legs and not in an ECV.


Linda, thanks for checking in.  So sorry about your sister.  I hope you have a great trip!



my3princes said:


> I would pay off all of our debts and obligations.  We could live very well on our incomes withouth all the debts.  What a feeling that would be.


AHHHH, dreaming big!


Morning all!  I was very down last night, I had a terrible, terrible headache all day, and really just wanted to go to bed!  Then, 4 people cancelled coming, and 3 more, right at the end of the day, said "I'm going to try to make it".  So the 10-15 I was going to have ended up being 3!  I understand, they all had valid reasons (husbands/bf's changed plans, funerals, kids sick, etc.)  Most all have given me an order, or will via email today, so as far as sales go,  it was okay. The low numbers, coupled with the headache, subsequent pain meds, and the cran-raspberry fizz drink I made, did not leave me in a very professional mood.  I ended up just kinda cooking what I had planned, throwing in a few "do you guys have this, I love it" sharing tips as we talked.  All 3 were close teacher friends, and we ended up just "talking work" most of the night.  I actually sent them an apology letter this am for my unprofessionalism!

SO, today I'm off to training, almost 2 hours away.  I have to leave at 7, hope to be home to watch kickoff for VT/UNC game on tv at 3:30.  Hokies have several hurt, sick players, so it might not be a great day!  

My remorseful mood this am is prompting today's QOTD, which is a soul searcher.

QOTD Saturday, Nov.`13:  Is there something in your past that affected your weight/health NOW that you would like to do-over?

For me, 
1.  I wish my father had been less "clean your plate".  His family's ONLY job was the farm, and their livelihood was very unsteady (weather, bugs, etc.)  He was raised to be thankful for what you had, eat it all, b/c you don't know what tomorrow will bring.  I heard "be thankful you have it, don't waste it, eat to keep from getting hungry" a lot.  You all know I LOVE my Daddy with all my heart, but that was big to overcome.  I have serious portion distortion issues.

2.  I wish there had been less "bad" foods accessible to me, and I was taught the importance of eating healthy from a young age. I had to re-learn an attitude about food.

Along those lines, I had an "ah-ha" moment in the past few weeks, that will be instrumental in what I teach/pass on to my kids.  I have always associated "meals" with feeling good.  Want to celebrate?  Go out to eat.  Want to get away?  Go out to eat? Want good times with friends?  Go out to eat.   Growing up, many of my memories are centered around the kitchen.  It was the heart of my home, my grandparents' homes.  Since starting my PC business, the girls are excited, and want to be in the kitchen, helping me.  THAT's what I want them to get out of a "food attitude".  Like Cam was saying about Andrew, sharing time in the kitchen is GREAT.  I want it to be about the experience of cooking, eating together, sharing, enjoying each others' company, NOT about the food itself.  The food gives your body fuel, the time with family gives your heart and mind fuel.  If it's a eat and run night, then give your body the fuel it needs to do that.  Otherwise, make the family time the experience, not so much the food.    They'll remember the time together much more than what we ate.  I can't really express it well just yet, but I know what I am feeling.

Okay, book complete for the day.  Hope I can get back to you by the afternoon!

HAVE A FABULOUS SATURDAY!  Love yourself and the ones you are with!
Taryn


----------



## dvccruiser76

Morning fellow losers! Hope everyone has a great Saturday 



jimmduck said:


> Hi guys.  I am not part of the challenge this time around and couldn't begin to try to catch up on the thread.  But I did want to say hello.
> 
> Will keep my eyes out for the next one.



Hi Linda, I look forward to having you joining the next challenge  It's always nice to meet new people and make new friends. 

Have a wonderful trip in January.

*tigger813* - I agree, sitting around for hours doesn't seem like it's worth it. Maybe if I didn't have a little one and there was a performer that I really wanted to see, but other than that I'd enjoy my time at the park.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi all....Sorry I have not been on and getting my replies out there as much as usual.  I think its my turn to be grumpy and miserable and fell sorry for myself.  It really must be the time of year because it seems like all of us are having such difficulties with these feelings this challenge.  

Mine mostly Im sure is from TOM still....adding in my dh and his job dilemma.  His boss his miserable to him and he can never do anything right.  Dealing with this for awhile now, but this week he found out he would not be getting any raise this year.  There was a guide put out for giving raises and for a 1 % raise it said the employee goes 25-40% above and beyond for the organization.  My dh was mortified that they did not even think he went above and beyond as little at 25%.  He never says not to doing extra, covering at places that are not even in his job title, he has left numerous times in the middle of the night when he gets calls from the security team for their buildings....instead of waking up his boss if he knows its nothing important.  There is even more but I wont bore you with it.  Its just really sad.  At this point its not even about the money all though it would be helpful but its the acknowledgement.  This week he saw 2 openings for positions with a different company and applied.  A previous co worker knows the HR people there and gave a great recommendation for him.  This was on thursday.  Last night he went on the website and the 2 jobs he applied for are now taken off.  We are thinking they forgot to pull them and the positions are filled.  He is very down about it.  In his field (Early Childhood Education) There is not that many jobs to choose from to make the $ he is currently making.
I am also stressing about buying xmas presents this year.  Not sure where the money is going to come from.  

Sorry to burden you with my problems, just feels better to talk to someone (or type).  Thanks for listening.

Todays QOTD- It was always a big thing in my family if you ate alot.  Like wow look how much she ate. "your a good eater".  I guess same idea as the happy plate although your happy plate could be unending.   I find myself doing it sometimes with the boys.  I try to make a bigger deal for them when they eat something healthy.  I also limit them to normal portions.


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Saturday!  Hope everyone gets to relax and do something fun today.  



tggrrstarr said:


> Great idea!  I really want to get back to c25k, but I need to wait for the doctor's ok next week.  My knee feels better, but I don't want to screw it up worse with my trip less than 3 months away.
> To be honest, I barely use the wii fit balance board.  try them out in the store, you really might prefer the kinect!



I developed plantar fasciitis after using the Wii Fit Balance Board barefoot -- never again.  



jimmduck said:


> Hi guys.  I am not part of the challenge this time around and couldn't begin to try to catch up on the thread.  But I did want to say hello.
> 
> Will keep my eyes out for the next one.
> 
> It has been a timultuous year for me - some of which I have shared previously - with my illness, emergency surgery, the subsequent long recovery (three week hospital stay in itself) the death of my father in law and now my sister has been diagnosed with throat cancer.  She is doing pretty well though - the cancer is stage 2 and pretty localized - treating with 6.5 weeks of daily radiation.
> 
> Also had some MCL damage - curtailing plans to do half at Disney - again!
> 
> But my sister in law and I are going to Disney in January anyway.  We will do the 5k and then spend three days at the park.  Just hoping to get around the parks on my legs and not in an ECV.
> 
> About 20 -30 pounds was lost this year due to the illness and mostly kept off, which is good.
> 
> Still, I want more.
> 
> Still hopping along and hope everyone else here is well.
> 
> Linda



 Nice to see you, Linda!    What a year you've had!  

You know it's NEVER too late to join a BL challenge so you could join now if you don't want to wait.  Also, we welcome you chatting with us whether or not you are part of the challenge so don't be a stranger.  

In December there will be a BL alumni thread from 12/17 to 12/31 -- watch for that thread to be posted next month.  

I'm so glad that you popped in -- I wondered how you were doing.  



my3princes said:


> I would pay off all of our debts and obligations.  We could live very well on our incomes withouth all the debts.  What a feeling that would be.



What a wonderful world that would be!  



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Saturday, Nov.`13:  Is there something in your past that affected your weight/health NOW that you would like to do-over?



I wish that there would have been an emphasis on exercise and activity on a daily basis as an everyday part of life.  It would have made a world of difference to me to have that be a lifelong habit from the beginning.  

I wish that there would have been more fruits and vegetables and variety in our diets.  My sister was very picky and my Mom refused to cook more than two meals -- who can blame her?  

Last, but not least, I wish that the lifetime of "helpful" comments that were in actuality quite hurtful would have been left unsaid.  

This question makes me want to wake up DS, give him a big hug, and march him around the block a time or two!  

*Taryn,* I'm sure that you did better than you thought you did last night.  Enjoy your training!  :



dvccruiser76 said:


> Morning fellow losers! Hope everyone has a great Saturday :



Hope that you have a great Saturday, too!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi all....Sorry I have not been on and getting my replies out there as much as usual.  I think its my turn to be grumpy and miserable and fell sorry for myself.  It really must be the time of year because it seems like all of us are having such difficulties with these feelings this challenge.



, Lindsay, you've had a crazy busy week, too.

I was thinking that we all need a little extra TLC when I realized how many of us needed  and  lately.  So here is some  for all of us!

I'm going to buy new running shoes today as the shoes that I have been using are making my knees sore.  And speaking of do-overs, this is more like something that I never dreamed of doing!


----------



## 50sjayne

> QOTD Saturday, Nov.`13: Is there something in your past that affected your weight/health NOW that you would like to do-over?



I would have trusted my own values and not given up on myself due to societal pressure. I might have talked to someone when I knew they were making a mistake. This was a good question for me right now. History repeats itself. 
Cryptic I know-- just protecting the innocent. It's something you learn from 'dating' drug lords. Millions of years ago of course. I actually don't worry about anyone I know coming here y'know....you recommend just the main disneyland board and nobody goes there even--too much effort or they don't trust my opinion I guess. And to have to dig around to find this-- not gonna happen. So I guess I feel safe here, unfortunately for you nice folk.


----------



## Rose&Mike

50sjayne said:


> So I guess I feel safe here, unfortunately for you nice folk.


 I'm glad you feel safe.

QOTD for Saturday--Being born into my family. Seriously, not trying to make a bad joke here, but there are way too many things about my family to list. I try to focus on the few good things they gave me--love of books, strong work ethic.

We had a nice day yesterday. We went to a local farm/orchard/winery. We had lunch, walked around the lake, bought some apples and dried beans, and a yummy cranberry bread, and some wine. Yesterday afternoon we hung out outside and did some yard work and cleaned out the gutters.

Today we went for a 9.26 mile run with no tummy issues! Hopefully, I have found the solution. I really have to pay attention, though. It is really nice again today, but tomorrow it's back to reality with highs in the 50s. I am behind on replies, and thinking I might just go from here and not sweat it too much.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## tigger813

Happy weekend!!!!

Not getting as much done today as I would've liked. Started putting out my outside lights and realized the landscapers have not come yet so I can't put them out. I'll have to call them Monday to find out when they are coming.

Going to run over to the grocery store to pick up some frozen mangoes for shakes. I have a coupon so I figure I'll use it. 

Grilled pork chops and potatoes with onions for supper. Grilled chicken tomorrow after church. I'm trying to be good today. No alcohol. I haven't worked out today but did some errands.

I bought myself a Baggallini bon voyage bag with the gift card from my sister. It's charcoal grey with fuscia accents and interior. 

Just made myself 2 chicken tenders with a chipotle dipping sauce for lunch.

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lindsay-- on DH's job stuff.

Connie--how was the race???

It's been quiet today. Hopefully everyone is having a good day. I am struggling today. With food and emotions. I think it's just nasty pms. I skipped last month completely, so I guess it's double the fun this month. It's like hitting a wall. I feel depressed and lethargic and weepy. Uggh. And I felt pretty good this morning. What is that about? I think we are going to go out to watch the Carolina game tonight. I kind of don't want to, but I'm afraid if I stay home I will just be cranky and eat everything in sight. Hopefully getting out will help.

Found out one of my sisters is not going to run the princess, most likely. Another one is injured, so not sure what's up with her, and I keep waiting for the youngest one to say she doesn't have enough money. The one who is not running is still planning on making the trip. Honestly, I wish I would have not have started with this whole idea. I would personally rather run with Mike. He is my cheerleader, he carries my water, he keeps track of how many endurolytes I have taken and how many gu's--basically everything a princess needs. 

I told him today during our run, that I was going to have to call him during the last three miles of the Princess so he could tell me to keep running and that I can do it and to keep picking my heels up---that's what he says when I'm tired. Ok, now I'm crying. I know there are a lot worse things that could have happened, but this last month has worn me out. I was up from 1:30-2:30 again last night having a little panic attack. Ok, whine is over. 

And those sisters are going to just have to get over it when I go to meet my Dis friends. At least I am looking forward to that.

Ok, going to try flat ironing my hair and putting my makeup on and see if that helps.


----------



## my3princes

It sounds like emotions are running wild today   My dm and I went shopping most of the day.  We hit JcPenneys this morning after having been there for 2 hours last night.  We had a 30% off coupon plus the 15% for completing the online survey.  That had a good sale plus doorbusters.  I think I did most of the clothing purchases for Christmas   I got a $100 winter coat from my oldest for $24 

Tomorrow night I need to do some major appliance shopping.  Sears has their friends and family sale which is their black friday sale minus the doorbusters.  They also do an additional 10%.  We need a new washer, dryer and dishwasher 

Saturday's QOTD:  I never had a weight issue until my first pregnancy.  I wouldn't change a things.  The boys are totally worth the extra weight and extra work.  My pregnancies were straight from H E double hockey sticks and I went through it 3 times.  The doctor's told me if I get pregnant again I will not survive.  Thankfully we always wanted 3.


----------



## flipflopmom

dvccruiser76 said:


> Morning fellow losers! Hope everyone has a great Saturday


Right back at ya' babe!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> It really must be the time of year because it seems like all of us are having such difficulties with these feelings this challenge.  Mine mostly Im sure is from TOM still....adding in my dh and his job dilemma.  His boss his miserable to him and he can never do anything right.I am also stressing about buying xmas presents this year.  Not sure where the money is going to come from.


 from your clone in VA.  I so get you.  On all of the above levels. It's so hard when DH's are having trouble at work, and then they are miserable when they get home, you're already stressed, Christmas is coming.  Doesn't equal a lot of stress relief for anyone!!!!!  I'll keep praying for you, just "believe" like in the Polar Express, Christmas magic will come through, somehow.  



lisah0711 said:


> Happy Saturday!  Hope everyone gets to relax and do something fun today. This question makes me want to wake up DS, give him a big hug, and march him around the block a time or two!
> 
> *Taryn,* I'm sure that you did better than you thought you did last night.  Enjoy your training!  :I was thinking that we all need a little extra TLC when I realized how many of us needed  and  lately.  So here is some  for all of us! I'm going to buy new running shoes today as the shoes that I have been using are making my knees sore.  And speaking of do-overs, this is more like something that I never dreamed of doing!


YAY for new running shoes!  I totally agree, it's kinda crazy how....down everything is.  Economy?  Maybe it's time for a simpler Christmas season, it will be at my house anyway.  I can't help but think we will come out stronger on the other end......  WE WILL MAKE IT TO THE OTHER END!



50sjayne said:


> I actually don't worry about anyone I know coming here y'know....you recommend just the main disneyland board and nobody goes there even--too much effort or they don't trust my opinion I guess. And to have to dig around to find this-- not gonna happen. So I guess I feel safe here, unfortunately for you nice folk.


Hindsight is 20/20.  Totally.
We all need a place where we feel safe.  I feel safe here, too.  Least judgmental, most supportive group of people I have EVER had the pleasure to be with. 



Rose&Mike said:


> We had a nice day yesterday. We went to a local farm/orchard/winery. We had lunch, walked around the lake, bought some apples and dried beans, and a yummy cranberry bread, and some wine.


Rose, I could see such a wonderful mental picture of you and Mike strolling along the lake, holding hands, fall leaves, smell of apples and bread, and the great taste of wine.  That made my day! 



tigger813 said:


> Just made myself 2 chicken tenders with a chipotle dipping sauce for lunch.


Sounds yummy!!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> I feel depressed and lethargic and weepy. Uggh. And I felt pretty good this morning. What is that about? And those sisters are going to just have to get over it when I go to meet my Dis friends. At least I am looking forward to that.  Ok, going to try flat ironing my hair and putting my makeup on and see if that helps.


Sorry you are having such a hard day, Rose.  I really hope that your family cooperates at the Princess.  I hope that you got all dolled up, and are having a great time watching SC.  PMS is not for the weak, I promise!!!


Watching the Hokies not do so well against the Heels.  Winning by 9, when it should be at least 19 or 29.  But my family is at home together, our house is warm, we have food for dinner, and we're all healthy.  What more should I really ask for?  Tonight, nothing!

Hope everyone is hanging in there today.  This really has been a CHALLENGE, physical, emotional, financial, mental for so many of us.  Crazy how we were all looking so forward to fall, and yet it's kicking us in the butt.  I am SO proud of all of us, big weight loss or none, lots of activity or none , because we are all hanging in here, being here for each other, and not giving up on ourselves, or each other.  Walt would be proud of us!


----------



## tigger813

I love The Hallmark Channel! We're watching the 2nd part of a trilogy called the Good Witch. It stars Catherine Bell. I saw part 1 last year and can't wait to see the third part.

I ended up walking to the grocery store and listening to last week's email show podcast. I still have several more minutes to go. I'm drinking my water. We ended up making another peppermint mocha white Russian tonight! Couldn't resist. Didn't feel so bad since I walked about 2 miles this afternoon! 

Had pork and grilled potatoes for supper and will have leftover potatoes and grilled chicken for lunch tomorrow. I plan on having a protein shake for breakfast and supper tomorrow. I hope to get on the elliptical at some point tomorrow and maybe playing some Wii. I hope to be back at Friday's weight by Monday or Tuesday! I hope to have at least a 3-4 pound loss by Friday. I really want to plan out my menu for the week. I need to pick up some ground meat for the week. I hope to eat my big meals at lunch most of the week. I will definitely have shakes twice a day this week. The push is on for my trip!

I plan on typing up our itinerary starting tonight and finishing it tomorrow after church!

I feel so focused right now. I just need to keep it up for two more weeks! 

DD2 wants to add some clippies to the end of my post so excuse what may come up!!!!!


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> He is my cheerleader, he carries my water, he keeps track of how many endurolytes I have taken and how many gu's--basically everything a princess needs


 Maybe I could borrow him for the princess?  

Sorry you've had such an emotional day, Rose.  Don't let those sisters drag you down.  You are a princess and it will all work out on race day.  

I've just skimmed through, but don't have time to respond to all I want to right now.  Thanks Jennz and Rose for sending that beautiful weather our way.  It was 70 degrees here today, and michael had a b-day party, so I got a 5 mile run/walk in and my pace was 14.28, so I"m psyched.  Plus, I feel fine now.  I'm on call tomorrow and hope to spend a little more time here.  We're going to watch a christmas movie tonight, and just relax.  

 Hugs to all who need them today.  

Thanks for your coaching, Taryn.  Your posts and quotes are a great way to skim when time is short.



> hanging in here, being here for each other, and not giving up on ourselves, or each other. Walt would be proud of us!


I love this.  Have a nice evening.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I miss you so much! I don't know where the hours have been going. I'm so worried I don't know enough for my test. I know I shouldn't be, but you know me.  Hoping for at least 4 hours tomorrow, plus a trip to the library & CVS, church, and maybe the gym for the first time in months. I have no idea how I will fit all of that in, but I don't really see a choice. I need more books for studying and I need to pick up a prescription (and they are very close to one another). I really want to get in some exercise, especially with TOM visiting. I've been walking around a lot, but would love to see an actual calories burned number. I'll figure out some way to make the day work. My parents don't have any plans for tomorrow, which will make things easier. If they have plans, they usually involve me , which brings me to...



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Saturday, Nov.`13:  Is there something in your past that affected your weight/health NOW that you would like to do-over?



I would love to have had years without all the comments about how fat I am. I still get them, but at least I am better about not letting them get to me.

 to everyone who needs one.

Have a great day tomorrow! 

CC


----------



## JOANNEL

Hi all,

From the land of the missing. DS #2 was home last week end from OTS it was so nice to see him. He goes back to Germany next week end so I have been down. I am trying to get his Christmas box ready. I have to get it in the mail by the 23rd to get there in time. This will be out first Christmas with out kids. I am so not looking forward to it. I wish we could afford to be the Kranks and just run away!!!

New job is going well. Was very disappointed that Jimmy Buffet did not sign my paycheck.They are a relaxed company, not what I am used to but very nice..

Went to the funeral last week end of the 24 year old. So sad. I don;t know how her parents made it though. So many young adults there...... just so sad. So hug your kids every day, the Mom just keeps saying I will never be able to touch her again.....


Sorry to be so down, just been a rough few days around here.


----------



## flipflopmom

mikamah said:


> Thanks Jennz and Rose for sending that beautiful weather our way.  It was 70 degrees here today, and michael had a b-day party, so I got a 5 mile run/walk in and my pace was 14.28, so I"m psyched.  Plus, I feel fine now. Thanks for your coaching, Taryn.  Your posts and quotes are a great way to skim when time is short.



Glad you had a great day!  Sounds wonderful!  Your pace just keeps getting faster and faster!

Connie said one time my replies are like a "Cliff's Notes version of the day" 



cclovesdis said:


> I miss you so much! I don't know where the hours have been going. I'm so worried I don't know enough for my test. I know I shouldn't be, but you know me.  Hoping for at least 4 hours tomorrow, plus a trip to the library & CVS, church, and maybe the gym for the first time in months.



You are going to do GREAT!!!  You're like a little girl scout - so prepared.  Be sure you are resting enough to give your mind time to process all of that information!  Busy day ahead, I hope you accomplish all your goals.



JOANNEL said:


> DS #2 was home last week end from OTS it was so nice to see him. He goes back to Germany next week end so I have been down. This will be out first Christmas with out kids.  Went to the funeral last week end of the 24 year old. So hug your kids every day, the Mom just keeps saying I will never be able to touch her again.....



So glad your DS got to be home for a weekend.  I'm sure that after the funeral, it made your time with him so much more special. That poor family,  I don't want to imagine what they are going through.  to you, I'm sure being there was difficult.

I dread the day when the girls aren't here for Christmas.  It will be here all too soon, so I am trying to cherish what time we do have...

Glad the job is going well.  Jimmy should be giving all the employees a concert for Christmas! 

Spent some time on the phone getting closer to a great new friend last night.  It's so wonderful to build relationships that you just know will last forever!

Today will be such a busy day.  I kinda dread it, but that's okay. Church, Christmas play practice, supposed to go to a 31 party a friend is having.  Don't really want to, but she came here Friday night, so I feel obligated.  Plus, we just relaxed yesterday evening, played, let the girls' play, so the house is a wreck again.  Need to  , too.

As usual, my alarm went off at 4:30.  I am very tempted to get on the couch and sleep for a few more hours.  The only thing I would do is clean up this am, but not sure I really want to. 

After yesterday's introspective QOTD, we'll have a fun one today.

QOTD Sunday, Nov.14th.  What is your favorite part about Thanksgiving?  Do you have any special traditions?


The entire weekend is wrapped in tradition, and I LOVE THAT! 
*Wed. night* -  Brad and I cook the turkey, and whatever else for Mom (this is a new tradition.(
*Thurs* - We get up, watch the first bit of the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade, and head to Mom's to watch the end.  Brad and I help her cook, we watch the parade, the girls set the tables w/ placecards I made when I did Stampin' Up as a hobby for a while.  EVERYONE comes.  The only holiday that both of my brothers are there for.  After stuffing our faces, we all take naps, go outside, and play football.  (Don't have to talk about all the cleanup...)
*Friday* - The Elf on the Shelf arrives, and we decorate for Christmas.  Our rule is, other than our tree (which we get at a Christmas tree farm on the first Sat. of Dec.), it goes up on the Friday after Thanksgiving.  Whatever doesn't get put up that day, goes back to the building for next year.
*Saturday* - Virginia Tech vs. UVA.  Last home game of the season. We always play UVA this day.  HUGE TAILGATE - and we FREEZE!!!
*Sunday* - REST!


Have a great Sunday everyone!!!  Take time for your families, your loved ones, let them know how much they mean to you.  Do it now, because you never know about tomorrow.  Then, spend a few minutes doing something nice for yourself, because you deserve it.

I challenge each of you to take 15 minutes in total indulgence and self care.  A nap, a book, at home pedi, bath, anything but food.   Treat yourself!
Taryn


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning.  I couldn't sleep last night and only slept on and off last night.  I guess I have been too busy the last couple of days and too much to do today.  

Just wanted to say hello before the day got started.  I will be on later today. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> from your clone in VA.  I so get you.  On all of the above levels. It's so hard when DH's are having trouble at work, and then they are miserable when they get home, you're already stressed, Christmas is coming.  Doesn't equal a lot of stress relief for anyone!!!!!  I'll keep praying for you, just "believe" like in the Polar Express, Christmas magic will come through, somehow.



I know the struggles of life will eventually make us stronger it just feels like somedays I am so weak.  I see the light at the end of the tunnel too and eventually we will get there.  Even if it takes 3-5 years  I am focusing on our traditions of the xmas season and just celebrating the true meaning of the day.  I know some how we will get presents under the tree and my kids will be excited.  I will always "believe" in the magic of christmas.



JOANNEL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> From the land of the missing. DS #2 was home last week end from OTS it was so nice to see him. He goes back to Germany next week end so I have been down. I am trying to get his Christmas box ready. I have to get it in the mail by the 23rd to get there in time. This will be out first Christmas with out kids. I am so not looking forward to it. I wish we could afford to be the Kranks and just run away!!!



Glad you had some time with DS it must be so hard not to have him around especially during the holidays.  The story of your friends daughter made me hug my kids a little tighter.  These are the things I just cant understand in life.  My prayers are with her family.  I hope your days get brighter soon.



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Sunday, Nov.14th.  What is your favorite part about Thanksgiving?  Do you have any special traditions?



Ok Taryn a bit scary but here are our traditions.

Thursday- We make the filling at our house for Dh's family dinner.  While its cooking we sit with the kids to watch the macy's day parade.....Once the boys get a few years older we plan to make a trip to NYC for the wkend and see the parade in person.  Anyway we head to my MIL and spend a few hours there and have dinner.  Then its off to my nanas where we spend the rest of the night with my family.  We all exchange names for secret santa.  We check out the flyers and see what we what to shop for the next day.
While the women do this the guys are watching football.

Friday- My mom and I head to the stores at 4am. Shop till we drop or the money runs out which ever comes first.  Then that evening we have a tree lighting ceremony at city hall.  They have a high school band play xmas toons and a choir sings along.  Santa comes. They give out free hot chocolate and cookies too. Then its home to get out the Elf on the Shelf....the kids named him buddy.

Saturday- we usually go to a huge craft fair but this year I think I am going to run in the turkey trot 5K.


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Sunday, Nov.14th.  What is your favorite part about Thanksgiving?  Do you have any special traditions?
> 
> 
> 
> Taryn



Thanksgiving used be full of more tradition than it is now.  Growing up we had Thanksgiving lunch at my Grandmother's house.  There was about 25 of us for a traditional meal.  We watched the parades, ate did clean up then chatted for hours.  We had Dinner at my Great Aunts house.  This is huge, sometimes 50+ family members.  We do a pot luck with everyone contributing a traditional Thanksgiving dish.  She has a wood stove in her garage and sets up a bunch of long tables, candles, decorations etc.  This meal still happens, but fewer people attend these days and the family has grown and so have outside obligations.  I remember all 13 of us great nieces and nephews got to play together.  Often Charlie and the Chocolate factory would be one TV.  The men used to have a poker game.  Once I met DH we would have a 2 PM meal with his family too.  That only lasted a few years then his mother met a new boyfriend and we were pretty much excluded from everything.  He has died, but we still only hear from her when she needs something.


Now we often have some sort of immediate family lunch with my parents and brother's family then we still go to my Great Aunts.  We often spend the entire evening planning out or black friday shopping plan   The kids still get to play with their cousins which they love.  

Because our activities have so many people there is never any pressure about what or how much you eat.  There are of course tons of foods, some good, many not so much.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

White flaky stuff fell out of the sky yesterday!    It didn't stick around luckily.  We laughed about how excited we were to see the first snow when it is just a matter of time until we say "snow again?!?"  

*Susan,* I'm glad that you feel safe here.  



Rose&Mike said:


> And those sisters are going to just have to get over it when I go to meet my Dis friends. At least I am looking forward to that.



, *Rose,* sorry about the sister drama.  Mike should run the Princess because he sounds like a Prince of a guy!  

Meeting up with the Dis'ers and WISHers and BL folks is one of the things I am looking forward to the most!  

Wow, *Deb,* great bargains but do you really have to get appliances for Christmas? 



flipflopmom said:


> Hope everyone is hanging in there today.  This really has been a CHALLENGE, physical, emotional, financial, mental for so many of us.  Crazy how we were all looking so forward to fall, and yet it's kicking us in the butt.  I am SO proud of all of us, big weight loss or none, lots of activity or none , because we are all hanging in here, being here for each other, and not giving up on ourselves, or each other.  Walt would be proud of us!



 but think how much harder it would be if we couldn't come here.  

*Tracey,* be sure and share your itinerary so those of us who live vicariously through others can see all the fun you'll be having!  

*Kathy,* 14:28 pace!   You go girl!

*CC,* you really do know more than you give yourself credit for.  I took, and passed first try, three different bar exams and I felt that I knew nothing each time.  You can do it!  

*JOANNEL,*  what a rough week-end.  What did you and DH do at Christmas before the kids?  Maybe you can start a new tradition at home for the two of you.    I'm glad that you are enjoying your new job.



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Sunday, Nov.14th.  What is your favorite part about Thanksgiving?  Do you have any special traditions?



My favorite part about Thanksgiving is leftovers!    Seriously, I love the family togetherness.  Even though we had our big Thanksgiving dinner last week-end, DS has asked that we still have a small family dinner on Thursday.  It will be just the three of us and we are looking forward to just hanging out and relaxing together.  We will start our Christmas decorating on Friday.  

And I have to tell you guys that apparently I am elf challenged because I've never heard of the elf on the shelf thing.  But thanks to Google I did learn about it as well as a book called Llama Llama Holiday Drama which I think could work on so many levels.   

, *dona*, hope that you can get some rest today.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Saturday- we usually go to a huge craft fair but this year I think I am going to run in the turkey trot 5K.



Go, *Lindsay*, go!


----------



## JOANNEL

Traditions!!!!

Ours have changed over the years, being military we moved too much!! But since we have been in Florida we have dinner with the neighbors. Spend the day together. Friday early morning shopping, a Family movie in the afternoon and leftover Turkey sandwiches for dinner!!!!


----------



## 50sjayne

tigger813 said:


> Happy weekend!!!!
> 
> Going to run over to the grocery store to pick up some frozen mangoes for shakes. I have a coupon so I figure I'll use it.
> 
> TTFN




I get those mangoes cut up and frozen at Grocery outlet and they are good in the shakes. 

Speaking of Grocery outlet-- they are having 20% off all wine right now. I got a case of mixed variety that included more Blue Pirate pinot--2007 instead of 2008 yay and a nice Woodbridge port. The owner recommended something called 6 prong that ended up being only $2.32 after the discount and it_ is _really good. 
Went to church bazaars with my Mom and her friend yesterday-- had fun, only got what I really wanted. Speaking of Bazaar (bizarre)...my Mom's friend found a brand new bra with tags on it still, $4 at an estate sale that was my size-- and it's one I've had before and liked in a bigger size.


----------



## tigger813

Lisa- I will share it in a bit. Just finished eating lunch and have to take DD2 to a playdate in a few minutes. I will start typing it out after I drop her off. We're all watching the latest season of Dr. Who on Blu-Ray. DH got it to review for his website and we all love it so we'll watch it together.

QOTD: This will be a quiet Thanksgiving as we will be getting ready for Disney the following week. We will put our tree up sometime over that weekend if not the night before Thanksgiving. We always watch the Macy's parade on tv together and then usually watch some holiday movies. We'll probably play some games too and I will also be trying to get the final things together for our trip.

Hoping to get in a few miles on the elliptical later on today. I had a shake for breakfast with strawberries and mangoes. Lunch was leftover potatoes with some added mushrooms for me. I'm going to drink lots of water today and I'll have another shake for supper tonight. I prefer to eat our big meal early in the day on Sundays. Patriots game isn't on until 8 tonight so I should be able to get the itinerary done and maybe some of our Dis shirts. I need to sort out what I have downloaded and decide what I want to print. I only have a limited number of transfers so I need to be careful I don't mess any up.

We've decided to stop at the Crocs outlet on our way into Disney. DD1 and I both need new Crocs and there is a Publix right next door to the outlet so it's working out good this way. Of course I got an email from Crocs today about purchasing from their online outlet. 

Has anyone been to the outlet before and if so, are the prices good and is there a good selection? I'll post this on the budget board as well to see what people have to say.

Gotta get ready to drop DD2 off! BBL

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Deb--that is a seriously good deal you got on the coat.


mikamah said:


> Maybe I could borrow him for the princess?
> 
> Sorry you've had such an emotional day, Rose.  Don't let those sisters drag you down.  You are a princess and it will all work out on race day.
> 
> I've just skimmed through, but don't have time to respond to all I want to right now.  Thanks Jennz and Rose for sending that beautiful weather our way.  It was 70 degrees here today, and michael had a b-day party, so I got a 5 mile run/walk in and my pace was 14.28, so I"m psyched.  Plus, I feel fine now.  I'm on call tomorrow and hope to spend a little more time here.  We're going to watch a christmas movie tonight, and just relax.


Great job on the 5 miles Kathy!!! Enjoy that weather, because it's cool here today. And honestly, I am kind of hoping the whole sister trip falls apart. I am a horrible person, I know. But then Mike will just come with me. I told him he could cheer at the end of the race! I haven't bought plane tickets yet....

CC--just keep swimming!



JOANNEL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This will be out first Christmas with out kids. I am so not looking forward to it. I wish we could afford to be the Kranks and just run away!!!
> 
> New job is going well. Was very disappointed that Jimmy Buffet did not sign my paycheck.They are a relaxed company, not what I am used to but very nice..


I'm glad the job is going well! And while we are empty nesters, we haven't done a solo Christmas yet. I am not looking forward to it either. I would definitely plan something. Having no plan is what makes holidays hard. Our DS loved Halloween growing up and we had soooo many family traditions. Well, the last two years, we just haven't wanted to deal with it w/o DS. Both years we went out to eat and had a couple of drinks during trick or treat time. Eventually, I will probably be up to doing Halloween again, but just wasn't ready yet.

Hi Dona.

To everyone celebrating simpler Christmases--we did this a couple years ago. Set very strict limits on gifts, decorating, going out, etc. and really had a wonderful time. It was nice to re-learn that it really isn't about the gifts and trimmings.

Lisa--snow. Oh my. Seriously for someone that is originally from PA, I am not handling winter well at all anymore. And this year I am FREEZING!!!!! Last year we kept the thermostat really low, and this year I am cold all the time. I'm guessing it's because I don't have as much insulation anymore, but who would have guessed that being cold all the time would be a side effect of losing weight.

We had fun last night. And woohoo, Carolina beat Florida, though after Florida ran the kickoff back for a touchdown I was a little worried. We left towards the end of the 3rd quarter because the place we were at was supposed to have the big fight that was on last night, and they were having major problems. We wanted to get out of there in case they couldn't show it, because there would have been some very unhappy people. Not doing much today, but did finish my meal planning for the week, so that's good.

Have a nice afternoon.


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Sunday, Nov.14th.  What is your favorite part about Thanksgiving?  Do you have any special traditions?


I really like the sitting around after dinner, just relaxing with family time.  Followed by the pies.  My mom almost always cooked thanksgiving dinner, so last year was very strange.  Two years ago my sil cooked so my mom could go to my nephews last high school football game, and the whole day ended up being really fun, and now that she's gone, we treasure the memories. I love this picture that was taken of the three of us at the game that day, and I have it on my living room wall. 




Last year we went visited a friend for a while, and then met my sister and bil  and some of his family at a restaurant for dinner, and came back to my house for dessert. My brothers and other sister were with their inlaws.  This year, I'm cooking at my house, and there will be 6 of us. Some girls at work were talking about thanksgiving, and one was saying her kids love coming home for thanksgiving dinner, and I thought I should cook at least once, so Michael would have that memory. Michael and I are running a 5k that morning, and I'm hoping that will become a tradition for us.  Friday we're going to western mass to visit my brother and family.  We may sneak a little shopping in too. 

I loved reading everyone thanksgiving traditions.  Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.  It's cooling off here again, but at least the snow has stayed away.


----------



## donac

QOTD 
For most of married life we have been spending Thanksgiving Day with dh's family.   Nothing really special.  We used to go to sil and when mil got sick a few years ago we moved the event to mil's house and I have been cooking.  I love to cook so that is really not a problem.  

Sometime during that weekend we need to go see my mom because it is her birthday.  Two years ago she invited the entire family for Thanksgiving because it was also her birthday.  She also rented some hotel rooms at a local hotel and we went there for the afternoon and swam in their pool.  We each had a watergun and had a lot of fun.  That and the Thanksgiving we announced our engagement to my family are two of my favorite Thanksgiving memories.  

Speaking of Thanksgiving I am making my traditional prethanksgiving dinner.  It looks like it will just be dh and I but I don't care.  I have a turkey breast in the oven with some stuffing.  I will make some veggies and cranberrry sauce and I am set for the week.  Turkey sandwiches tomorrow since I will be getting home late and leftovers on Wednesday.  The rest will go in the freezer.  

Been to church, grocery shopped, started cooking (still need to make brownies for my math team since we have a meet tomorrow) had a short nap and did some quilting.  Pretty good day so far.

Hi everyone who has been on today.  Have a great evening.  I probably won't be back on until late tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I know the struggles of life will eventually make us stronger it just feels like somedays I am so weak.  I see the light at the end of the tunnel too and eventually we will get there.  Even if it takes 3-5 years  I am focusing on our traditions of the xmas season and just celebrating the true meaning of the day.  I know some how we will get presents under the tree and my kids will be excited.  I will always "believe" in the magic of christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had some time with DS it must be so hard not to have him around especially during the holidays.  The story of your friends daughter made me hug my kids a little tighter.  These are the things I just cant understand in life.  My prayers are with her family.  I hope your days get brighter soon.
> Ok Taryn a bit scary but here are our traditions.


That wasn't scary at all.  Other than a few similarities   I hope we are both here in 5 years to celebrate finding the light at the end of our tunnels together.   Christmas tree lighting ceremony sounds wonderful!



my3princes said:


> This meal still happens, but fewer people attend these days and the family has grown and so have outside obligations.  I remember all 13 of us great nieces and nephews got to play together.  Often Charlie and the Chocolate factory would be one TV.  Now we often have some sort of immediate family lunch with my parents and brother's family then we still go to my Great Aunts.  We often spend the entire evening planning out or black friday shopping plan   The kids still get to play with their cousins which they love.


You know, I've only done Black Friday shopping once.  Sent Dh for 3 things at Walmart last year.  Not a lot of choices here, 1hr. drive to anything other than Wal Mart.  IF there was something SUPER discounted that my girls HAD to have, I might consider it, though.  



lisah0711 said:


> White flaky stuff fell out of the sky yesterday!    It didn't stick around luckily.  We laughed about how excited we were to see the first snow when it is just a matter of time until we say "snow again?!?"  My favorite part about Thanksgiving is leftovers!    Seriously, I love the family togetherness.  Even though we had our big Thanksgiving dinner last week-end, DS has asked that we still have a small family dinner on Thursday.  It will be just the three of us and we are looking forward to just hanging out and relaxing together.  We will start our Christmas decorating on Friday.  And I have to tell you guys that apparently I am elf challenged because I've never heard of the elf on the shelf thing.  But thanks to Google I did learn about it as well as a book called Llama Llama Holiday Drama which I think could work on so many levels.


Glad you learned all about the Elf.  He's GREAT!!!  Ours is Nikki, after St. Nick.  Sophie LOVES the llama llama books.  And snow, really?  WOW!



JOANNEL said:


> Ours have changed over the years, being military we moved too much!! But since we have been in Florida we have dinner with the neighbors. Spend the day together. Friday early morning shopping, a Family movie in the afternoon and leftover Turkey sandwiches for dinner!!!!


Sounds very nice!



50sjayne said:


> Went to church bazaars with my Mom and her friend yesterday-- had fun, only got what I really wanted. Speaking of Bazaar (bizarre)...my Mom's friend found a brand new bra with tags on it still, $4 at an estate sale that was my size-- and it's one I've had before and liked in a bigger size.


You always find the most amazing stuff!!!!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: This will be a quiet Thanksgiving as we will be getting ready for Disney the following week. We will put our tree up sometime over that weekend if not the night before Thanksgiving. We always watch the Macy's parade on tv together and then usually watch some holiday movies. We'll probably play some games too and I will also be trying to get the final things together for our trip.


How very exciting!!!!  I know you are about to explode with excitement, I would be!



Rose&Mike said:


> And honestly, I am kind of hoping the whole sister trip falls apart. I am a horrible person, I know. But then Mike will just come with me. I told him he could cheer at the end of the race! I haven't bought plane tickets yet....And this year I am FREEZING!!!!! Last year we kept the thermostat really low, and this year I am cold all the time. I'm guessing it's because I don't have as much insulation anymore, but who would have guessed that being cold all the time would be a side effect of losing weight.


Sounds like you just need to go ahead and call it off.  Take Mike, and enjoy!  They don't seem all that interested, anyway...

I totally am in the "FREEZING ALL THE TIME" boat.  It's wild how weight loss does that.  I wear a sweater or WDW hoodie all day at work, and a robe at home over my clothes.  My Uggs never come off my feet!!!



mikamah said:


> My mom almost always cooked thanksgiving dinner, so last year was very strange.   I love this picture that was taken of the three of us at the game that day, and I have it on my living room wall.
> This year, I'm cooking at my house, and there will be 6 of us. Some girls at work were talking about thanksgiving, and one was saying her kids love coming home for thanksgiving dinner, and I thought I should cook at least once, so Michael would have that memory.


Kathy, it's so tough.   to you.  Great picture!  I'm so glad you have that.



donac said:


> QOTD
> For most of married life we have been spending Thanksgiving Day with dh's family.   Nothing really special. Sometime during that weekend we need to go see my mom because it is her birthday.  Two years ago she invited the entire family for Thanksgiving because it was also her birthday.


Glad you got to relax some today, Dona.  Sounds like fun memories!

It's been a really bad day.  Really.  Recap

Got up at 4:30, decided to go back to sleep on the couch.  Woke up at 8.
ILL!  I had a lot I wanted to do before church.

8:10 - DH comes down and asks me to cut his hair really quickly.  He goes to get the clippers, and we hear the loudest BOOM!!!  I looked out the window, and our huge inflatable Hokie is falling down.  "BRAD, SOMEONE JUST SHOT OUR HOKIE BIRD".  "Honey, are the lights on?"  As I am running to check on the girls upstairs, "Honey, it was a transformer.  The power is out."

No Sunday School, no haircut, no laundry or dishes.  Called the electric co., it was back on by 10:30.  Quick showers, out the door for church.

At church, the first song sang was Daddy's favorite.  Started crying.  Choir songs were both about trials of life, losing people, being set free by death, etc. I was crying so hard, I just laid down in the pew on Mommy's lap, and sobbed.  Couldn't sit up or stop until service was about half over.

Went to mom's for lunch, had to go to a friends 31 party.  Mom gave me a check to order me something for Christmas.   A friend's mom called and had me get her daughter something for Christmas, too.

Didn't get any rest or half done what I wanted to.  Being doing a little, and working on P.C. stuff for a few hours now.  Got a homework assignment due, lots to do on it.  Headache from all the crying.  

Need to get going, just wanted to check in with everyone.  Hope you all relaxed some today!


----------



## tigger813

Taryn- I totally am about to explode. I'm doing a little bit in terms of packing each day. I got the toothbursh containers labeled this afternoon and pulled out the bathing suits. DH is worried that he doesn't have enough pairs of shorts for the trip. I don't know where I will find shorts if they don't fit as it's almost winter here! UGH! I will really get packing after next weekend. We have friends from church coming over on Sunday and then the full on packing will commence. 

DH and I are watching the Patriots game and the girls are in bed. Only one is asleep so far. I heated up a small brownie for each of us with a scoop of ice cream and a tiny bit of the peppermint mocha Kahlua on top. I still needed the calories. I'm still drinking water. TOM has arrived several hours early again but that means it will be gone earlier as well. 

Didn't get any exercise in today but I've done the water. Tomorrow I am getting up at 5 in the morning to get in 2.5 miles on the elliptical and then meeting some people from the wellness center at the track to walk for a bit and then redwalker should be coming over to walk.

I skipped the weight loss meetings last week so I will have to get back to you all on the password. I just emailed the coach for it. I need to watch the coaching training videos so I can become a coach. Just been so busy I haven't had time.

Finished the John Ritter book earlier tonight. So wonderful! I miss his comedic talents so much.

Taking DD2 for a hair cut after she gets home tomorrow and then we will go to the grocery store. May also run to Walgreens as someone on the budget board mentioned them having a Mickey snowman cookie cutter.

Sorry I'm babbling! I got my village on the mantle lit tonight and the Mickey and Minnie Mouse  and Snoopy doghouse lights in the two front big windows (one upstairs and one downstairs). Just hope the landscapers come soon so I can get the outdoor lights up.

I think I'm done now. Need some more water and hope to get some more cleaning and straightening done. I hope to print the rest of the iron ons that I want to do for our trip sometime either tomorrow or Wednesday. Can't wait to get Christmas Carol DVD on Tuesday. I'll go after work. I need to go to Best Buy as I have the $10 coupon and a $10 reward certificate. ALso want to get the Jackie Evancho Christmas CD and maybe Susan Boyle!

Now I promise I'm done chatting!

TTFN :tigger;


----------



## my3princes

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> Wow, *Deb,* great bargains but do you really have to get appliances for Christmas?
> 
> 
> Go, *Lindsay*, go!




The appliances are not for Christmas.  Our washer and dryer have been on their last legs for quite some time and I was just waiting for an opportunity to  replace them.  The dishwasher decided a couple of weeks ago that it no longer wants to drain on it's own 

We managed to get those 3 appliances plus a new trash compactor.  The trash compactor is installed and we pick up the other 3 appliances on Thursday after work.  I hated to spend the money, but keep telling myself that the energy savings alone will make it worthwhile.

We came home from Sears this morning and piles about 5 cord of wood in front of the wood furnace.  That should last us at least until the first of the year.  It was really nice out so I took the afternoon and put up a lot of my outside Christmas decorations.  I still have all the inflatables to put up and I think I'll change out some of the lights on the garlands with LED lights, but it does look festive out side.  

At about 5 PM we headed back to Sears for the rest of the purchases.  The items went on Sale at 5:30 and we were first in line so we got everything we wanted.  Then we went to Home Depot and traded in a couple of sets of old lights for the $3 off coupons and bought some new lights.

We made dinner then put up our 2 Artificial Christmas Trees.  We used to put the Disney ornaments on the skinny tree and all of our other ornaments on the larger tree, but decided to swap this years as we have more Disney ornaments.  Both trees look awesome and it is nice to sit in the living room with them on.  I still have tons of decorating to do, but just ran out of time today.


----------



## tigger813

www.weightlosschallenge.com  username: wlc   password: away

It's course three and week nine

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Taryn-  It is so hard, isn't it?  I find church and the holidays are the hardest.  Sorry you've had such a rough day.  I hope tomorrow is 100 times better.    I'll share my emotional moment I had today, which makes me chuckle now.  I was grocery shopping, and couldn't find the Royal Lunch Milk Crackers which are what my mother used for her stuffing, since I thought I'd try to make her stuffing for thanksgiving, well, they have been discontinued, and Nabisco no longer makes them, well, I kept getting all filled up the rest of my shopping trip.  It's funny, how I can be perfectly fine and one little thing will set me off still.  Well, I came home and googled the royal lunch to make sure they really are discontinued, and there's a pretty big royal lunch cracker following, and the consensus is there is pretty much no substitute.  There were people out there who refused to buy nabisco products until they bring them back.  I remember the last couple years my mom was alive, she had a hard time finding them, but always ended up finding them, but she would get a big laugh out of it now.  Hang in there.  You are not alone.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning losers,

Just popping on or a quick hello to everyone! I just finished 2.5 miles on the elliptical while finally watching Grey's Anatomy from the other night.

Gotta go try and wake DD1 up. She had trouble getting to sleep last night as she said she wasn't feeling well. I think I'll let her sleep a few minutes more.

The heat just kicked on again. It's 44 here this morning and supposed to be in the mid 50s so I should get in a few more walks outside today. Interested to see who comes to the track for the walking group this morning. I'll walk about an hour and then come back and wait for redwalker. Going to skip the wellness center this morning and try to get some things done here before the walk. Since I have my breakfast stuff here I will have it here. I will go in tomorrow morning since I'll be on my way to work anyways.

Got our itinerary typed I'll post it in a few minutes! 

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

good morning


----------



## tigger813

Here's our itinerary:
Disney Itinerary for December 1-9, 2010

Wednesday, December 1, 2010

ONeill-6AM Flight from Boston to Orlando- Pick up rental car

Bahn-7:40AM from Raleigh to Orlando -Disneys Magical Express

Head to Publix for groceries and Outlets for Crocs

Check in at Saratoga Springs

Animal Kingdom open until 8pm

No reservations for this day- lunch and dinner at hotel/park


Thursday, December 2, 2010

Magic Kingdom  EMH AM 8AM opening

Breakfast at SSR

Tour park at will; Lunch in park

Dinner Reservation at Ohana for 6 people 

After dinner tour resorts on Monorail for decorations and drinks

If time, visit DTD


Friday, December 3, 2010

Breakfast at SSR

9AM Universal Studios Islands of Adventure & Wizarding World of Harry Potter

Mom and Dad visits parks, shop, etc as they wish

Epcot EMH PM until 12:30AM

Also can visit DTD, pools, etc

Saturday, December 4, 2010

8AM Disneys Hollywood Studios EMH AM

Stay at park as long as we like

Lunch as you wish

Also can visit DTD, pools, resorts, etc

Yachtsman Steakhouse reservation for 2
(Tracey and Brian) 

Mom, Dad, Ashleigh and Izzie on your own for dinner and do what you wish this evening

Sunday, December 5, 2010

Breakfast at SSR

Animal Kingdom open at 9AM
reservation at Tusker House  

3:15pm Finding Nemo: The Musical Reserved Seating

5:30PM Disneys Hollywood Studios for Osborne Lights
Park open until 11PM

Monday, December 6, 2010

Epcot open at 9AM

Breakfast at Sunshine Seasons after Soarin in The Land Pavilion

Biergareten Reservation

Magic Kingdom EMH PM open until 11PM

Dinner at Magic Kingdom or back in room if preferred

Tuesday, December 7, 2010

Epcot EMH AM open at 8AM

Breakfast at SSR

Segway Tour for Brian and Tracey?

Lunch at Epcot

Head back to SSR- DTD, pool, rest

Mom and Dad to Wilderness Lodge for reservation at Artist Point 

Brian, Tracey, Ashleigh and Izzie on own for supper- DTD or Artist Palette

Wednesday, December 8, 2010

Magic Kingdom reservation for breakfast at Crystal Palace 
Magic Kingdom open at 9AM

Lunch at MK or SSR or Epcot

Evening visit Epcot until 9:30PM if wanted

Dinner at Epcot or whatever

Thursday, December 9, 2010

Bahn- 4:40PM from Orlando to Raleigh

ONeill- 4:05PM Home from Orlando to Boston

If time, visit park of choice. Breakfast and lunch in room or at hotel/park


----------



## flipflopmom

Qualified for my own Pampered Chef website, spending my free time setting it up this am.  I'll coach this afternoon!!

QOTD Monday, November 15: Mondays are hard! What is one thing you have to look forward to this week?  

Talk to you this afternoon!
Taryn


----------



## Worfiedoodles

flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Monday, November 15: Mondays are hard! What is one thing you have to look forward to this week?



I could say the premiere of "Human Target"   , but instead I'll say not having any deadlines at work. I have plenty of work to do, but it's a "reload" kind of week where I'm setting things up rather than working against a due date that's this week. 

I'm at a conference all day today, so I won't be able to post. I should be able to read, so I'm hoping people will have lots to say to keep me entertained! 

I hope everyone is looking forward to a great week!

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

Uggh, just lost my reply!

QOTD--not looking forward to anything special this week, but my DS comes home next Tuesday! We are at 6+ weeks since we've seen him and I am really missing him. We're going to clean his room this weekend and wash his sheets.

Taryn--glad your Mom was there when you were feeling so sad. As for the Princess trip--the one who is not running insists she wants to come just to come, the one who is injured has already registered. I just still think it's going to implode. Mike keeps saying, just let it play itself out.

Kathy-- I know it was sad, but thanks for sharing the cracker story.

TOM has finally arrived--46 days. I am hoping this means I will not have to deal with it as WDW in December. Tracey--had to smile when you said it was a couple of hours early. I think I remember being that punctual.

We did some window shopping yesterday, and despite a plan for dinner ended up going out. I just didn't feel like cooking. Feeling much more in control of the emotions today. No middle of the night anxiety issues, so that was nice!

Going to the Y after work for strength and elliptical. There is a new challenge on the Healthmiles. We have to get ~10000 steps a day for the next two weeks (150000 total). So I need to really pay attention. I want the extra points! I think homemade pizza is the plan for the night.

Have a great day!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I have lots to look forward to this week!!!! Today is full of walking! Tomorrow I have to work. Wednesday afternoon we are supposed to go and see The Enchanted Village and do the Polar Express 4D experience. Thursday I have a vendor night for Usborne ($$$), Friday is just Friday and Saturday is Harry Potter and a home show at night at a friend's house! Sunday we are having friends over after church and then I really get packing for Disney!

I have a very tired and cranky 10 year old! Gotta take her to the bus in about 8 minutes!

On a positive note: I'm only up about a 1/2 pound from Friday so I will have another new low and if I work hard enough maybe I can reach my goal!!!!! I know I'm pushing it hoping for 5 pounds this week but I'm so motivated that I think I could do it!!!! I got my dress from our rehearsal dinner zipped up all the way yesterday. Haven't worn that in 13 years. Tight in the chest but after 2 kids what else should I expect.

Time to put some jeans on to head to the bus stop!


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> Qualified for my own Pampered Chef website, spending my free time setting it up this am.  I'll coach this afternoon!!
> 
> QOTD Monday, November 15: Mondays are hard! What is one thing you have to look forward to this week?
> 
> Talk to you this afternoon!
> Taryn




We have a lot to look forward to this week.  Wednesday is my youngest, Colby's, 8th Birthday.  Thursday is my DH's 40th birthday (he is not so excited )  Thusday is also the Anniversary of Hunter's Grand Mal seizure and we are so blessed that he hasn't had another one and it looks like he never will .  We will also pick up our new appliances Thursday night.

I work doubles today and tomorrow.  Hoping to take everything out of the laundry room on Wednesday night and get it painted either Wednesday night or Thursday night.  I want it all spiffied up before the new appliances go in.

It will be a busy, but fun week.


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Monday, November 15: Mondays are hard! What is one thing you have to look forward to this week?


I have two.  No cub scouts on thursday and friday is my early day so the weekend will begin at 2.  

*Deb*- Happy birthday to the men at your house, and such a wonderful anniversary to celebrate for Hunter.    enjoy your new appliances.

*Tracey*- Love your disney itinerary and wish I was going too.  Where is the Polar express experience? 

*Rose*-So excited your ds will be home next week.  On TOM, we went to disney once, and tom came over a week early, and it killed me to spend 6$ on 12 tampons in the Pop gift shop, so be prepared and that should ward him off.  I can't wait til it's all over.  

*Maria*- Hope your conference isn't too painful and you're entertained here on the dis.

*Taryn*- Congrats on qualifying for your own website.  Does that mean when you have parties you can send email invites and people can order online without going to a party?  

*Dona*-A pre thanksgiving turkey dinner is such a nice tradition, especially since you aren't home for thanksgiving and don't have the leftovers.  

Have a great monday everyone.


----------



## tigger813

Kathy-It's at the Jordan's in Avon where the Enchanted Village is located now. Only like $5 for each thing to do. THe girls both have half days so we thought we'd go. If we don't go today we'll go another day after our trip though I really want to go Wednesday.

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

Morning friends!  Again I only have a short time to say hi and then I have to run.  When did my life get SO crazy!!??

We had a GREAT weekend and my DS's robotics team took home the1st place Championship at our tournament, along with the first place trophy for our robot performance!!  We are heading to State competition on December 4th!  We were SO proud of the boys.... their performance that day in every area far exceeded our expectations!!  We are proud parents AND proud coaches!! The only not-proud moment was my stress eating/nibble most of the day!  I KNEW I was stress eating and I tried hard to control myself, but definitely ended the day with more calories than necessary (although in my defense, I did pack a healthy lunch and snack so I wouldn't succumb to the temptation of the bake sale and pizza sale and I did well with that).

DD had a good swim weekend also.... she dropped 4 seconds in her 200 IM, which is a huge drop at this time in her swim career.... plus a few other personal best times in other events.  She was satisfied with the weekend.  

High school swim started today with 5:45 am practice.  Life will be considerably crazier for the next few months, so I am putting in a disclaimer right now that I will NOT be posting regularly, but I will be sticking with it as far as the weight loss/maintenance goes.  I will make a real effort to get over here a few times a week to say hi and try to keep up with the basics.  

Please forgive me for this hit and run message, but I am off and running again in a few minutes.  Talk to you all later hopefully........................P


----------



## jennz

Taryn    Like Kathy I find church to be hard!  Something always seems to remind me about my mom or mil, or it's something about dd that gets me going.  Waterproof mascara!  1 1/2 years later it's still coming out of the blue...at WDW at the Hall of Presidents last month...my mom's favorite and I was sad for the rest of the day.    I don't know what to say, just


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> To everyone celebrating simpler Christmases--we did this a couple years ago. Set very strict limits on gifts, decorating, going out, etc. and really had a wonderful time. It was nice to re-learn that it really isn't about the gifts and trimmings.



Thanks for the words Rose.  Our christmases were always so over blown when I was a kid.  There were presents galore at every house we went to and my family is no where near wealthy.  Now it just seems no one has the money to spend but yet we are trying to hold onto something that use to be so special to us.  I know its not about the presents but the feeling of not being able to just go out and by my kids and family a bunch of things is just killing me.  Im trying hard to focus on the little things and I know it will get me through.  Thanks again for the encouragement.



mikamah said:


> II love this picture that was taken of the three of us at the game that day, and I have it on my living room wall.
> )



Thats a beautiful picture Kathy.  I loved my mom always cooking on thanksgiving and then everyone coming over.  We now travel to different houses on thanksgiving and I am hoping one day to take it over too.  Theres just something about the smell of the turkey and filling in the oven.



flipflopmom said:


> I hope we are both here in 5 years to celebrate finding the light at the end of our tunnels together.



I hope we are here together too!  Id say if we make it to the end of the tunnel that we can celebrate by meeting in disney for drinks but I guess that is what has gotten me in the financial predicament in the first place....always wanting to go somewhere or do something.



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Monday, November 15: Mondays are hard! What is one thing you have to look forward to this week?



We dont have much going on this week.  My kids are looking forward to their thanksgiving feasts at school and I guess the only thing I am looking forward to is pay day on thursday.  We have a pretty uneventful weekend planned to.  I guess I can also look forward to having some time to get some things done around the house.



my3princes said:


> We have a lot to look forward to this week.  Wednesday is my youngest, Colby's, 8th Birthday.  Thursday is my DH's 40th birthday (he is not so excited )  Thusday is also the Anniversary of Hunter's Grand Mal seizure and we are so blessed that he hasn't had another one and it looks like he never will .  We will also pick up our new appliances Thursday night.



All wonderful things to look forward to.



My weight once again has gone up over the weekend.  I just cant get it together for more than a week at a time.  Princess training starts next week so I am hoping to regiment myself again and stop the roller coaster.

My mom and I had some shopping therapy yesterday.  She had a bunch of coupons so she treated me yet again.  God I love my mommy!!!!!!

I got a new wool jacket for work.  Its a green color with black buttons.  I am not a color person and always go for black and grey but it looks really nice and stylish.  I also got 1 pair of grey pants, a black short sleeved top, a purple argyle sweater w/ a cami underneath, and a button down blouse that is while with silver sparkly tiny pin stripes.  

I hope you all enjoyed your weekend.


----------



## SettinSail

Hi everyone!   We had a wonderful weekend in Thionville, France.  We toured Chateau de Lagrange-- a castle which is still used as a private home, tour conducted by owner in English ! Toured another smaller private home built in 1754.  Ate lunch at an Algerian restaurant (cous cous served family style with vegetables, meat and broth toppings). Toured the Maginot Line -- famous underground bunkers taken over by Germany during WWII until the Americans came to rescue the French!
Then Saturday night we did a wine tasting and ate at the restaurant owned by my DH's co-worker's family.  It was very very nice but I'm not a big wine drinker and not really into gourmet food so much but I enjoyed the experience.  Everything is organic and grown there (they call it Bio in Europe). They even grow the cereal they feed the ducks!  I had a great steak but they would not cook it as well as I would have liked. It was a long night.  At 9:30pm we had not even ordered yet and we did not walk out of there until close to 1:00am.  Sunday DH was ready to come home so we were home by 2:00pm.  I was able to get in W8D1 of C25K although it was a struggle.  I was up 2 lbs this morning.  Getting tired and annoyed of going up 2 pounds, fighting to get it off over and over again!  Would like to make some forward progress!  But I was actually down a new pound last Friday so need to get focused and stay there




cclovesdis said:


> Oh, and I am down .9 for the week. I don't know where the weight is coming off from...my big toe , but I'm not complaining.
> 
> CC
> 
> ETA: *Cam*: Work starts soon. Maybe the Monday after Thanksgiving, but that hasn't been confirmed. Hope DS "beats" everyone tonight.



Woo Hoo for a loss!      Good luck with your new job!



flipflopmom said:


> What great adventures you are having!!!  Are you coming back for good on the 18th, or just for Christmas?



We're only coming home for Christmas this year.  We should be back home for good by July 1st, 2012.  We have about 20 more months to go(sigh)



50sjayne said:


> I'm down to 129 which means I've lost 46 pounds since I started coming here January almost 2 years ago. I haven't seen 120's since highschool and I'm not counting my bout with anorexia or my younger years when I tangoe'd with meth. I really don't care if I keep this weight, but I do want to stay under 135 as opposed to going over.
> 
> **If you notice the new pics in my sig, I finally got a pic of my 3 lil' kittens all together and sitting still. They were wanting my breakfast lol. Fig and Wally's mom is sitting on top of my truck-- she is truly gorgeous now.



WOW   129   I can only dream.....

I did notice your new kitty pictures, how cute!



tigger813 said:


> Shawn- It's taken me about 23 months. I lost the first 30 very easily but the rest has been a long haul.



Oh boy, it may take me even longer.  I've lost 21 pounds in about 9 months and none of them came off easily   But, even if it does take me 23 months, that is better than weighing the same 23 months from now



goldcupmom said:


> Didn't get a chance to WI today.  Back at a hotel.  Last night's hotel was HORRID! But, no place else within about 20 miles with rooms due to sports at HS.  We could have stayed here, but no hot water & can't cook.  Will be back in here on Monday.  Tile is getting grout today, Next week will get carpet & start floor upstairs.  I am hoping to have furniture by thanksgiving, but not overly optimistic.
> 
> Will WI next week again.  I THINK I should be down about a pound this week based on yesterday morning, but no telling with me.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



Hang in there!   Hope you see light at the end of the tunnel soon!



flipflopmom said:


> My remorseful mood this am is prompting today's QOTD, which is a soul searcher.
> 
> QOTD Saturday, Nov.`13:  Is there something in your past that affected your weight/health NOW that you would like to do-over?


I picked up some really bad eating habits in College and living on my own as a young adult.  If I could go back, I would try to be more disciplined about eating healthy and exercizing so it would be second nature now.  It was not until I met my husband though that I REALLY started packing on the pounds   He is a HUGE eater and makes very bad food choices.  I wish I had paid more attention to how much bigger my food portions got when we started eating together and tried to change him back when I had a slight chance of doing so!   Now with him and my 13 year old son with a huge appetite, it is very challenging for me to eat normal portions and make healthy choices.




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Mine mostly Im sure is from TOM still....adding in my dh and his job dilemma.  His boss his miserable to him and he can never do anything right.  Dealing with this for awhile now, but this week he found out he would not be getting any raise this year.  There was a guide put out for giving raises and for a 1 % raise it said the employee goes 25-40% above and beyond for the organization.  My dh was mortified that they did not even think he went above and beyond as little at 25%.  He never says not to doing extra, covering at places that are not even in his job title, he has left numerous times in the middle of the night when he gets calls from the security team for their buildings....instead of waking up his boss if he knows its nothing important.  There is even more but I wont bore you with it.  Its just really sad.  At this point its not even about the money all though it would be helpful but its the acknowledgement.  This week he saw 2 openings for positions with a different company and applied.  A previous co worker knows the HR people there and gave a great recommendation for him.  This was on thursday.  Last night he went on the website and the 2 jobs he applied for are now taken off.  We are thinking they forgot to pull them and the positions are filled.  He is very down about it.  In his field (Early Childhood Education) There is not that many jobs to choose from to make the $ he is currently making.
> I am also stressing about buying xmas presents this year.  Not sure where the money is going to come from.
> 
> Sorry to burden you with my problems, just feels better to talk to someone (or type).  Thanks for listening.



Wow, that just totally stinks!   I hate it when someone does not get the credit they deserve.  Someone knows and sees what he is doing and has chosen not to recognize it.  That is tough.  Can he respond in writing with a list of things he has done over the past year?  Even if they will not consider him for a raise, he can ask for the list to be placed in his personnel file?



my3princes said:


> It sounds like emotions are running wild today   My dm and I went shopping most of the day.  We hit JcPenneys this morning after having been there for 2 hours last night.  We had a 30% off coupon plus the 15% for completing the online survey.  That had a good sale plus doorbusters.  I think I did most of the clothing purchases for Christmas   I got a $100 winter coat from my oldest for $24
> 
> Tomorrow night I need to do some major appliance shopping.  Sears has their friends and family sale which is their black friday sale minus the doorbusters.  They also do an additional 10%.  We need a new washer, dryer and dishwasher
> 
> Saturday's QOTD:  I never had a weight issue until my first pregnancy.  I wouldn't change a things.  The boys are totally worth the extra weight and extra work.  My pregnancies were straight from H E double hockey sticks and I went through it 3 times.  The doctor's told me if I get pregnant again I will not survive.  Thankfully we always wanted 3.



Wow, what good deals!   I can't wait to shop in the USA!   There are no "deals" here, everything is so expensive.  Love the dble hockey sticks



flipflopmom said:


> Watching the Hokies not do so well against the Heels.  Winning by 9, when it should be at least 19 or 29.







JOANNEL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> From the land of the missing. DS #2 was home last week end from OTS it was so nice to see him. He goes back to Germany next week end so I have been down. I am trying to get his Christmas box ready. I have to get it in the mail by the 23rd to get there in time. This will be out first Christmas with out kids. I am so not looking forward to it. I wish we could afford to be the Kranks and just run away!!!
> 
> New job is going well. Was very disappointed that Jimmy Buffet did not sign my paycheck.They are a relaxed company, not what I am used to but very nice..
> 
> Went to the funeral last week end of the 24 year old. So sad. I don;t know how her parents made it though. So many young adults there...... just so sad. So hug your kids every day, the Mom just keeps saying I will never be able to touch her again.....
> 
> 
> Sorry to be so down, just been a rough few days around here.



Glad to hear your new job is going well.   I never got a chance to tell you that the girl who passed away was on the prayer list from my home church in NC.  Her cousin is a member of our church it turns out.  What a small world.  So sad.  I read a little of the blog.  Just can not imagine that poor family going through that.  Such a remarkable young lady too.



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Sunday, Nov.14th.  What is your favorite part about Thanksgiving?  Do you have any special traditions?



Thanksgiving has always been a strange holiday for me.  We had the traditional holiday growing up but after all us kids were grown and out of College, my parents started travelling by themselves on that weekend.  I remember spending several Thanksgivings with a girlfriend's family and having a great time.  Then, after I was married, we spent most every Thanksgiving with DH's family.  UGH!!!   There are only 3 of them so a very small, quiet and boring affair except for MIL's MOUTH  Then, my sister's MIL started having a huge Thanksgiving and we all went there, including my parents.  We tried inviting DH's family to that but they were hours late one year, complained about the food another year and finally announced they would not come again.  This year will be the 3rd T'giving we have spent in Germany.  In 2008 we were just here for a visit.  Last year, we had no turkey, no celebration at all.   This year we are invited to 3 so far 
I love watching the Macy's Day Parade and it seems every year we know of a group from our area marching in the parade.  I would love to attend in person one year!  Have done the BF shopping but prefer to do that online now.
I have never cooked a turkey or T'giving dinner and I am 49 years old !!!



Rose&Mike said:


> To everyone celebrating simpler Christmases--we did this a couple years ago. Set very strict limits on gifts, decorating, going out, etc. and really had a wonderful time. It was nice to re-learn that it really isn't about the gifts and trimmings.



We have been doing this for quite awhile and it is vey nice.  We re-use the same decorations every year but we will add a few new ones from our travels.
DH & I do not exchange gifts and in my family we only give to the kids.  Wish that DH's family would get onboard.  They spend a lot of $ on gifts for us that we do not always want. Have tried talking to them but they don't get it   It is amazing what a good job marketers do on the US public!

Hope the Princess ends up turning out how you would like.  Maybe it will just end up being you & Mike !



flipflopmom said:


> It's been a really bad day.  Really.  Recap



Sorry you had such a hard day

Atleast you qualified for your own Pampered Chef website 



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Monday, November 15: Mondays are hard! What is one thing you have to look forward to this week?



Looking forward to no soccer practice this week!  Our Fall soccer season is OVER !!    Also, I have a big hike with my Wandren Club this Thursday to a beautiful area.  I want to see how much better shape I am in this year than last when we hiked this area.



pjlla said:


> We had a GREAT weekend and my DS's robotics team took home the1st place Championship at our tournament, along with the first place trophy for our robot performance!!  We are heading to State competition on December 4th!
> DD had a good swim weekend also.... she dropped 4 seconds in her 200 IM, which is a huge drop at this time in her swim career.... plus a few other personal best times in other events.  She was satisfied with the weekend.



CONGRATS for both !!!!!!!!!!


*Tracey*: Your trip sounds great!   And, your parents live in Raleigh???
That's where I am from!

*Kathy*: Love the picture of you with Michael and your Mom.  I know you really cherish having that day and those memories captured.

*Deb*:  A very special week in your house!  Enjoy!   Have "fun" with your new appliances too!

I feel like I am leaving someone out but I've been on over 90 minutes and can't stay on here all night!

Hope you all have a great week!   I need to do some menu planning and shopping tonight/tomorrow and get focused!

Shawn


----------



## tigger813

Shawn- They are actually in Morrisville and my sister and her family are in Cary.

I'm exhausted!!!! After doing the 2.5 miles on the elliptical I then walked about 3 miles at the track with people form the wellness center, my neighbor and then redwalker. Then we came back to my house and walked to the lake and to the street that gets all lit up for Christmas with redwalker and her puppy! I think I did about 7 miles today! I had my big meal at lunch so I will have a shake for supper before taking DD1 to dancing.

I have a bad headache which I think may be from the cold I was in so long this morning. DD2 and I went and got her hair cut and went to the grocery store. It was like the day before Thanksgiving! It was crazy and people kept blocking the aisles! I bought the turkey breast that we will have on Thanksgiving! I don't want to go near a grocery store next week unless it is for milk and eggs! Luckily I can walk to one if necessary!!!!!

Actually looking forward to dancing tonight as a family there just got back from Disney so I get to hear all their details tonight! I saw the son this morning at the track and he said it was a good time!

I feel like I've accomplished a lot the last few days for a change! My head seems to be headed toward organization/ planning and packing mode!

Need to go have my tea that I fixed! Hopefully that will help my headache!

TTFN


----------



## Connie96

Hello all! I hope you're having an okay Monday!



Rose&Mike said:


> Connie--how was the race???



Well, there were ups and downs. Figuratively and quite literally. 

My hip was giving me much less trouble last Friday than it had been since my last run on Tuesday evening, and Saturday morning, it was still tender, but not hurting. So... it was on! In an effort to be kinder to my hip, I decided to use a 3 minute run/1 minute walk interval (instead of my usual 4/1). This seemed to be fine for the first 1/2 mile. And then... we entered Cameron Park and the next four miles were hill after hill after hill. The turn around point was near a cliff formation called "Lover's Leap" if that helps draw the picture for you. But it wasn't just up there and back down. The road went UP and DOWN and UP and DOWN and UP, etc.,  followed by DOWN and UP and DOWN and UP and DOWN, etc. My hip injury and my calves were SCREAMING at me. After I got to the turn around, I chose to ignore my timer and just walk the ups and jog the downs. This seemed to work okay except that the downs were steep enough that the impact was jarring my hip pretty hard too. I was about halfway thru the race and about 3/4 way thru the hilly part when I really started wondering if I would have to walk the rest or even quit. But, I kept going just trying to take it easy and get done.  Finally I finished the hills and the last couple miles of the race were flat along the river and the pain subsided. It still hurt, but was nothing like it had been on the hills. I got right back into my 3/1 intervals and I was able to run/walk SO much better with SO much less pain. There was one more slope back up to the finish line, but I gritted my teeth, powered thru it and finished at 1:08:51.

A note about run/walk intervals... I know it seems counter intuitive, but THIS race is verifiable proof that you can finish in the same time or better WITH walk breaks. This is my 2nd 10K race. On my first (back in July of this year), I was in good health with no injuries, running (jogging) for the entire distance on a fairly flat course and I finished in 1:08:38.  For THIS race... The course was exceptionally hilly and I was running injured (and fighting a sinus infection), with frequent walk breaks and I finished only 13 SECONDS slower. Had the course been the same and if I hadn't been in pain the whole time, I am quite certain that I would have totally blown out my old PR. But, with all things considered, I am satisfied with my time. (On the other hand, to be within only 13 seconds of my PR, it is a little annoying that I didn't beat it.)

Okay, I know that's enough of a book from me, but... I'm not done yet! 

My niece ran her first 5K. She's 9 and she ran the course completely on her own. It was a pretty leisurely run for her and she finished in 36:20.03 and took 3rd place for girls 10 and under. My older niece had to play a soccer tournament that day, so she couldn't race with us, but I am really anxious for them to run one together. They are quite competitive with each other and I am pretty certain they could take first and second as they challenge each other for bragging rights. 

And, finally, my DD... she walked the 1 mile course with my mom. Mom said that she (Mom) was actually walking pretty fast and DD was kind of "trotting" to keep up with her most of the time. They finished the 1 mile in 17:09.03. They weren't really doing "finisher medals" for all the kids, but somehow I think my mom "suggested" that DD should have a medal and, sure enough, they gave her one. (After all, she is only 3 years old and she walked the whole mile without being carried or riding in a stroller or wagon.) My only problem at this point is that she'll always want a medal and I'll never again be able to take her to a race without paying her entrance fee. 

So... post race... as soon as I finished running, my hip went nuts. I hurt SO bad. I stretched and stretched, but apparently couldn't hit the right spot. We waited around for results and walked thru the zoo with the kids, but I was limping the whole way. Getting in and out of the car was torture. I even went so far as to do the "ice bath" thing when I got home. I had never done this before and I guess I didn't get it quite cold enough or something because it didn't seem to help much. Sunday was pretty lazy because it hurt to move. I'm feeling a bit better today, but frequently still get a pretty good twinge. I am not planning to run again until Saturday. I'm a little nervous about running the half after having not run all week. Do y'all have any suggestions for "training" for a run that don't include running?

Am I being stupid here? Too stubborn? I'm hoping that the flat course that I'll be running on Saturday will be easier on my hip that the hills I train on or the monster hills I raced on last weekend. But, I also know that I'll be hobbling again when I'm done. After this race, I do have every intention of seeing an orthopaedist and trying to find out for sure what is going wrong and how to fix it. I also intend to take some time to heal, although I HOPE to start training again mid-December for a marathon-relay at the end of January.  

I do apologize for the book. If you muddled thru the whole thing, you're a champ and I thank you.  

Y'all enjoy what's left of your Monday!


----------



## jbm02

Hi!! Unexpected military weekend that played havoc with my schedule.  So now I am trying to catch up!!



SettinSail said:


> Hi everyone!   We had a wonderful weekend in Thionville, France.  We toured Chateau de Lagrange-- a castle which is still used as a private home, tour conducted by owner in English ! Toured another smaller private home built in 1754.  Ate lunch at an Algerian restaurant (cous cous served family style with vegetables, meat and broth toppings). Toured the Maginot Line -- famous underground bunkers taken over by Germany during WWII until the Americans came to rescue the French!
> we're only coming home for Christmas this year.  We should be back home for good by July 1st, 2012.  We have about 20 more months to go(sigh)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, it may take me even longer.  I've lost 21 pounds in about 9 months and none of them came off easily   But, even if it does take me 23 months, that is better than weighing the same 23 months from now
> 
> Thanksgiving has always been a strange holiday for me.  We had the traditional holiday growing up but after all us kids were grown and out of College, my parents started travelling by themselves on that weekend.  I remember spending several Thanksgivings with a girlfriend's family and having a great time.  Then, after I was married, we spent most every Thanksgiving with DH's family.  UGH!!!   There are only 3 of them so a very small, quiet and boring affair except for MIL's MOUTH  Then, my sister's MIL started having a huge Thanksgiving and we all went there, including my parents.  We tried inviting DH's family to that but they were hours late one year, complained about the food another year and finally announced they would not come again.  This year will be the 3rd T'giving we have spent in Germany.  In 2008 we were just here for a visit.  Last year, we had no turkey, no celebration at all.   This year we are invited to 3 so far
> I love watching the Macy's Day Parade and it seems every year we know of a group from our area marching in the parade.  I would love to attend in person one year!  Have done the BF shopping but prefer to do that online now.
> I have never cooked a turkey or T'giving dinner and I am 49 years old !!!
> 
> *Tracey*: Your trip sounds great!   And, your parents live in Raleigh???
> That's where I am from!
> 
> *Kathy*: Love the picture of you with Michael and your Mom.  I know you really cherish having that day and those memories captured.
> 
> *Deb*:  A very special week in your house!  Enjoy!   Have "fun" with your new appliances too!
> 
> Shawn



Shawn, there is so much to respond to!!  I am so glad that you had such a great time on your trip.  It sounds absolutely wonderful. 
The strangest Thanksgiving for me was when I was studying in Europe.  Because it wasn't a holiday, we had a full day of classes (obvious, but we wanted to boycott school that day!).  Several of the Americans attending the Universite de Fribourg (in Switzerland) made plans to go out to dinner.  We called ahead to a local restaurant to make sure they could get turkey.  "Of course", they promised us.  HA! We ended up having a dinner of goose (instead of turkey), radishes (instead of potatoes), and some form of stuffing that defies description.  Then it snowed on the way home, my city bus couldn't make it up the hill to where I rented a room (too icy) and I ended up  walking a half mile home in heels.  I cried then but now we can laugh about it - and boy, do I appreciate being ome for Thanksgiving with all the trimmings!!  



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Sunday, Nov.14th.  What is your favorite part about Thanksgiving?  Do you have any special traditions?
> 
> 
> Taryn



LOVE our Thanksgiving traditions!! I start baking the Saturday before Thanksgiving - apple pies, chocolate chip cookies, applesauce, spaghetti sauce and lasagna (I freeze it til Thursday).  
Wednesday - leave work early and make stuffing, get everything ready for the morning.  DH's cousins drive in from Fredericksburg VA and we spend the rest of the night catching up
Thursday - get the turkey in the oven, lasagna in the other oven,  Off to the Y for a 2 hour spin class while everyone else sleeps in.  Save the parade on DVR so we can watch it together.  We watch it wile making dinner, the watch football all afternoon.  NO DARN GOOSE!!!!



lisah0711 said:


> Meeting up with the Dis'ers and WISHers and BL folks is one of the things I am looking forward to the most!


Me too!!!



flipflopmom said:


> Qualified for my own Pampered Chef website, spending my free time setting it up this am.  I'll coach this afternoon!!
> 
> QOTD Monday, November 15: Mondays are hard! What is one thing you have to look forward to this week?
> 
> Talk to you this afternoon!
> Taryn



This is the second week of our boot camp class.  I started the week off with that class this morning.  I feel so much better after starting my morning with that class!!  Here's to a great week!

Time to take DD to ice skating class and DS to confirmation class.  And I still need to PM my weight to Shannon!!  Have a great night everyone

Jude


----------



## jbm02

...and obviously, I need to proof read before I hit "submit"!!   Sorry for the typos everyone...


----------



## cclovesdis

I don't know where to start. I NEED to vent, but I feel terrible because I haven't been replying. I'll sum it up in a few words: Why don't people listen? And, I am talking about adults-professional adults. 

So, needless to say, I'm upset and frustrated. I NEED to study and I can't focus. I managed to study for almost 3.5 hours today, which I will take. I would have loved for 5, but I finished geography and made a huge dent in the solar system. I have some other science books to skim and a few history books to use to find specific facts, so not too much for tomorrow. Wed.-Fri. will be teaching reading. I do have a book of common myths I need to read as well. Perhaps I'll do that tonight.

On a positive note, I am down 1.5 pounds since Friday! Tonight we had pizza, but it fit into my day, so I'm hoping I'll keep that for this week's loss. I drank more water than usual today as well and will try to do the same tomorrow.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

CC


----------



## lisah0711

Good evening all!  

Busy day today.  I had to go to Macy's and buy some new jeans because the ones that I have were uncomfortably large.   My watches are spinning on my arms, too, so I am hoping for some good numbers on Friday.



Rose&Mike said:


> Lisa--snow. Oh my. Seriously for someone that is originally from PA, I am not handling winter well at all anymore. And this year I am FREEZING!!!!! Last year we kept the thermostat really low, and this year I am cold all the time. I'm guessing it's because I don't have as much insulation anymore, but who would have guessed that being cold all the time would be a side effect of losing weight.



I think it's pjlla who mentioned last year she has to wear a hoodie all the time in winter -- I think that's a good thing!  

And I have to tell you that as a girl who grew up in California and Arizona that I still get a little freaked out when it first starts to snow -- my parents would drive me to see the snow!  

*Kathy,* love the pic with your Mom, Michael and you!  

*dona,* hope your pre-Thanksgiving dinner was great!  



my3princes said:


> The appliances are not for Christmas.



Whew!  

*Tracey,* sounds like you have a great time planned for your trip!    Thanks for sharing your itinerary!




flipflopmom said:


> Qualified for my own Pampered Chef website, spending my free time setting it up this am.  I'll coach this afternoon!!
> 
> QOTD Monday, November 15: Mondays are hard! What is one thing you have to look forward to this week?
> 
> Talk to you this afternoon!
> Taryn



Taryn, be sure and let us know when your site is up.

I'm looking forward to getting a lot of things done this week so I can enjoy a long week-end next week!  

*Maria,* hope that your conference wasn't too boring!  

*pjlla,*  Wow!  You have a lot going on!

, *jennz.*  I thought of you today when I saw a picture of Michael (last BL winner) on the BL site -- he was wearing a big belt buckle again and all I could think of was you saying "what is he a pirate now?"  

*Lindsay,* I bet that coat looks very pretty with your coloring!  

Apparently my time on the computer is up so I will be back later to finish my replies!


----------



## JOANNEL

flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Monday, November 15: Mondays are hard! What is one thing you have to look forward to this week?



DS # 2 comes home Friday, but he goes back to Germany Saturday


----------



## flipflopmom

mikamah said:


> Taryn-  It is so hard, isn't it?  I find church and the holidays are the hardest.  You are not alone.



Thanks Kathy.  Daddy sang in the choir, and he and I always made faces at each other, etc. while he was singing.  I see him up there every Sunday.  I've decided that it may be best for the rest of the year to just stay in the back during the choir, and just come out for worship service. I think everyone will understand.



tigger813 said:


> Here's our itinerary:


You just made me HOMESICK!!!!!  Sounds like a wonderful, wonderful time.  Can't wait to hear all about it!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I could say the premiere of "Human Target" , but instead I'll say not having any deadlines at work.


Sorry, I didn't get around to entertaining you.  Hope you found something to keep you entertained!  YAY for no deadlines!



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--not looking forward to anything special this week, but my DS comes home next Tuesday! We are at 6+ weeks since we've seen him and I am really missing him. We're going to clean his room this weekend and wash his sheets. I just still think it's going to implode. Mike keeps saying, just let it play itself out.!


Sending PPD your way so that whatever happens, you have a wonderful time! We're having pizza tonight too, spinach carbonara for us, pepperoni for the girls!



tigger813 said:


> On a positive note: I'm only up about a 1/2 pound from Friday so I will have another new low and if I work hard enough maybe I can reach my goal!!!!! I know I'm pushing it hoping for 5 pounds this week but I'm so motivated that I think I could do it!!!! I got my dress from our rehearsal dinner zipped up all the way yesterday. Haven't worn that in 13 years.


You are just amazing and motivating Tracey!  What an awesome NSV!!!



my3princes said:


> We have a lot to look forward to this week.  Wednesday is my youngest, Colby's, 8th Birthday.  Thursday is my DH's 40th birthday (he is not so excited )  Thusday is also the Anniversary of Hunter's Grand Mal seizure and we are so blessed that he hasn't had another one and it looks like he never will .  We will also pick up our new appliances Thursday night.


NOW THAT IS A LIST TO GET EXCITED ABOUT!!!!!!  



mikamah said:


> I have two.  No cub scouts on thursday and friday is my early day so the weekend will begin at 2.  *Taryn*- Congrats on qualifying for your own website.  Does that mean when you have parties you can send email invites and people can order online without going to a party?


WOOHOO for early weekends!!  Yes, my website could be huge.  Basically, I set up existing shows on there, so if someone's cousin across the country wants to order from her show, she can, and choose to have it shipped directly to her.  And, anyone, anywhere can place a regular or outlet order at any time without having to be invited to a show...  I also have recipes, tips, etc.  It's really cool!



pjlla said:


> We had a GREAT weekend and my DS's robotics team took home the1st place Championship at our tournament, along with the first place trophy for our robot performance!!  We are heading to State competition on December 4th!  DD had a good swim weekend also.... she dropped 4 seconds in her 200 IM, which is a huge drop at this time in her swim career.... plus a few other personal best times in other events.  She was satisfied with the weekend.


Congrats to DS and DD!  What amazing accomplishments for them!  You have a right to be proud!  Hope you can jump in as much as possible.  We need your inspiration and plans!  Glad you made time for us today!



jennz said:


> Taryn    Like Kathy I find church to be hard!  Something always seems to remind me about my mom or mil, or it's something about dd that gets me going.  Waterproof mascara!  1 1/2 years later it's still coming out of the blue...at WDW at the Hall of Presidents last month...my mom's favorite and I was sad for the rest of the day.    I don't know what to say, just


I stopped wearing mascara to church a long time ago.....



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thanks for the words Rose.  Our christmases were always so over blown when I was a kid.  I know its not about the presents but the feeling of not being able to just go out and by my kids and family a bunch of things is just killing me.  Im trying hard to focus on the little things and I know it will get me through.  Thanks again for the encouragement.I hope we are here together too!  Id say if we make it to the end of the tunnel that we can celebrate by meeting in disney for drinks but I guess that is what has gotten me in the financial predicament in the first place....always wanting to go somewhere or do something.
> My mom and I had some shopping therapy yesterday.  She had a bunch of coupons so she treated me yet again.  God I love my mommy!!!!!!


Lindsay, my mom would be really upset if I spent a lot of money on her, knowing our financial situation.  (Well, as much as I'm willing to share with her).  Your adult family is probably the same way.  The kids won't know the difference!  We will definitely meet in WDW and celebrate, b/c we'll be able to afford it!  Your new clothes sound soooo fabulous!!!!  Keep on keeping on.  You're going to rock the Princess!



SettinSail said:


> Hi everyone!   We had a wonderful weekend in Thionville, France.  We toured Chateau de Lagrange-- a castle which is still used as a private home, tour conducted by owner in English !
> We're only coming home for Christmas this year.  We should be back home for good by July 1st, 2012.  We have about 20 more months to go(sigh)
> If I could go back, I would try to be more disciplined about eating healthy and exercizing so it would be second nature now.  It was not until I met my husband though that I REALLY started packing on the pounds


Your weekend sounds sooo wonderful.  I can only dream.  Glad you do at least get to come home for Christmas!  I know what you mean about DH and college, my two downfalls, too.  You are doing so great with your C25K.  You are a runner, lady!!!!  And did you see the VT/UNC final score.   right back at'cha!!!  



tigger813 said:


> I have a bad headache which I think may be from the cold I was in so long this morning.


Feel better, soon!



Connie96 said:


> I got right back into my 3/1 intervals and I was able to run/walk SO much better with SO much less pain. There was one more slope back up to the finish line, but I gritted my teeth, powered thru it and finished at 1:08:51.  My niece ran her first 5K. She's 9 and she ran the course completely on her own. It was a pretty leisurely run for her and she finished in 36:20.03 and took 3rd place for girls 10 and under. And, finally, my DD... she walked the 1 mile course with my mom. Mom said that she (Mom) was actually walking pretty fast and DD was kind of "trotting" to keep up with her most of the time. They finished the 1 mile in 17:09.03. So... post race... as soon as I finished running, my hip went nuts. I hurt SO bad. I stretched and stretched, but apparently couldn't hit the right spot. We waited around for results and walked thru the zoo with the kids, but I was limping the whole way. Getting in and out of the car was torture. I even went so far as to do the "ice bath" thing when I got home. I'm feeling a bit better today, but frequently still get a pretty good twinge. I am not planning to run again until Saturday. I'm a little nervous about running the half after having not run all week. Do y'all have any suggestions for "training" for a run that don't include running?



Connie, just my two cents, I would try to get in to see the ortho this week.  If you are still having that much pain, there is something going on.  I know you know this, but you don't want to do permanent damage.  Someone that has been running more/longer than I can possibly offer more advice, but I am definitely more of a "baby" an injury than push it.  FWIW.  

GREAT JOB on such a great time , despite it all.  And the story about your DD and neice?  TOO CUTE!  How wonderful that your family is being active together!!!!

I am worn completely out.  Had a great day PC wise, book another show, submitted a show, got some work done.  School stunk, but I think that's just going to be par w/ the heathens I have this year.  Seriously.  I can't begin to describe it.  Just.... heathens.  Devils in 5 year old bodies, whose parents say "yes, I know he can't stop talking, and tells you he loves you as soon as he gets in trouble, but that's just part of his charm. It will grow on you."

Um... excuse me, but fungus and warts grow on people, too, and I don't think they are charming, either.

Going to relax with the family.  This post has been 2 hours in the making.  Pizzas are eaten and cleaned up, now going to enjoy some family time.

Hang in there everyone.  I loved reading about all that you have to look forward to, be it peace or celebrations.  We're all alive, and that's something to celebrate!
Nighty night!
Taryn


----------



## JOANNEL

SettinSail said:


> Glad to hear your new job is going well.   I never got a chance to tell you that the girl who passed away was on the prayer list from my home church in NC.  Her cousin is a member of our church it turns out.  What a small world.  So sad.  I read a little of the blog.  Just can not imagine that poor family going through that.  Such a remarkable young lady too.



Really small world. It has been so hard for her parents and friends.

Glad you had a nice weekend.

Enjoy all those Christmas markets!!!! Have some GLU-WINE for me!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Good evening LOSERS!

Been a long day! Glad it's almost over! No particular reason just tired I guess!

Had chop suey for lunch and a strawberry blueberry shake for supper. I snitched a little bit chocolate caramel popcorn. I've been drinking water all evening.

Planning on burgers tomorrow night for supper. 

I did a big shopping trip today so we should be set through the holiday and our trip.

Planning on 2.5 miles in the morning followed by work and some shopping and more exercise in the afternoon.

Trying to charge the batteries for our cameras for the trip. One set seems to be having a problem. I need to go check on them.

I feel like I should go to sleep soon! Don't know why but I just feel wiped out tonight.

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

jbm02 said:


> Several of the Americans attending the Universite de Fribourg (in Switzerland) made plans to go out to dinner.  We called ahead to a local restaurant to make sure they could get turkey.  "Of course", they promised us.  HA! We ended up having a dinner of goose (instead of turkey), radishes (instead of potatoes), and some form of stuffing that defies description.  Then it snowed on the way home, my city bus couldn't make it up the hill to where I rented a room (too icy) and I ended up  walking a half mile home in heels.  I cried then but now we can laugh about it - and boy, do I appreciate being ome for Thanksgiving with all the trimmings!!


What a memory!  And I love the lasagna for Thanksgiving... too fun!!!  Give Jen A a virtual hug from me if you talk to her soon.  Glad you had time to hop in for a moment.

*CC  OOPS!  Deleted part of the code by accident.  Sorry about your frustration.  I wish I knew.  You make my brain tired with all the studying you are doing!!!!!  Keep on keeping on, and good luck with the loss!*



lisah0711 said:


> Busy day today.  I had to go to Macy's and buy some new jeans because the ones that I have were uncomfortably large.   My watches are spinning on my arms, too, so I am hoping for some good numbers on Friday.  Taryn, be sure and let us know when your site is up.


What an awesome excuse to shop Lisa!  You are doing so great.  I've "heard" you say many times about how you've gone challenges without losing, you are making up for lost time!  I am sooo very proud of you!

The website is up!  I'm not supposed to post it on discussion boards, b/c it could be considered spam, but I could send the link to anyone that wants to take a peek.  



JOANNEL said:


> DS # 2 comes home Friday, but he goes back to Germany Saturday



1 day?????????????  Really????  I know you said something about a girlfriend.  Is he home and visiting her?  PACK THE MOST INTO THOSE 24 HOURS YOU CAN!!!!  I know you will!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hi P! Congrats on all the robotics stuff and congrats to DD on her 200 IM.



jennz said:


> Taryn    Like Kathy I find church to be hard!  Something always seems to remind me about my mom or mil, or it's something about dd that gets me going.  Waterproof mascara!  1 1/2 years later it's still coming out of the blue...at WDW at the Hall of Presidents last month...my mom's favorite and I was sad for the rest of the day.    I don't know what to say, just


 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thanks for the words Rose.  Our christmases were always so over blown when I was a kid.  There were presents galore at every house we went to and my family is no where near wealthy.  Now it just seems no one has the money to spend but yet we are trying to hold onto something that use to be so special to us.  I know its not about the presents but the feeling of not being able to just go out and by my kids and family a bunch of things is just killing me.  Im trying hard to focus on the little things and I know it will get me through.  Thanks again for the encouragement.
> I hope you all enjoyed your weekend.


What we have found is that even now when we don't really have to worry about too much, is that we still don't go hog wild on the presents. It just doesn't seem necessary anymore.



SettinSail said:


> But, even if it does take me 23 months, that is better than weighing the same 23 months from now
> 
> Shawn


Great atttitude!

Connie--way to tuff it out! And what a testament to walk breaks/intervals. Again, I am not a doctor, nor do I play one on tv, but I found I had to cut back on some of the stretching I was doing--which is different than strength exercises. Galloway even talks about common injuries and says for a lot of them to stop stretching. I know this is counter to everything we have been taught, but overstretching or stretching an injured muscle can be worse than not stretching at all. I found this out the hard way when I had an achilles injury last year. I am a huge fan of the elliptical if you have one available. It's great cardio, no impact, and stretches out my calves without any true stretching. I think no running until next weekend is a very good idea. It's just a very long taper. Hang in there. And too cute about DD and her medal.

And I just wanted to add that the only reason I am not saying you are injured, skip the race next weekend, is because you saw a doctor last week who said it was ok to run on it correct? I also wanted to suggest the Chi Running book. Mike swears by it. Another guy at his work started reading it and is running pain free now. There's a lot of good suggestions in there. Hang in there.

CC--Hang in there!



lisah0711 said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Busy day today.  I had to go to Macy's and buy some new jeans because the ones that I have were uncomfortably large.   My watches are spinning on my arms, too, so I am hoping for some good numbers on Friday.


Very exciting about the new jeans! 

Had a good day. Busy at work and good work out afterwards. Did 21 min on the elliptical, 55min of strength, and 15 min on the treadmill. Got 12000 steps in today. I want to be ahead for the 2 week step challenge when DS gets home next week. Speaking of DS, I have not heard from him since Saturday. I'm guessing he is doing well! I made carmelized onion, apple and goat cheese pizza for dinner. It was very tasty!

Hope everyone has a great evening!


----------



## tigger813

Ever had the need to just crunch on something?

I just had some chips and garlic and parmesan dip. Followed by a small Hershey with almond bar. Now time to drink a bunch more water before I go to bed!

I think I did enough today to counteract what I ate and I may have still needed some calories!

TTFN


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone. Just a few seconds before I have to get dressed for school. 

pjilla congrats on the robotics prizes.

Taryn   A friend has a PC website.  She sends us emails once a month about things she is doing and recipes and things coming up.  That is great about the website. 

I know what everyone means about songs in church.  Songs have powerful effect on people.  I know that a certain song brings tears to my eyes because it is  my mom's favorite.  She is still with us but I know that it is on  her list of things to do for her later in her life.

Dinner on Sunday was great.  Last night I knew I would be late and dh had a meeting at 6 so he was able to have a turkey sandwich before his meeting and I could eat when he was out at his meeting.

Have a great day everyone.  Grades are due on Thursday and I still have some grading to do.  Then I am giving tests in a number of my classes today.  Got some things to finish before Thanksgiving break next week.


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> What we have found is that even now when we don't really have to worry about too much, is that we still don't go hog wild on the presents. It just doesn't seem necessary anymore.
> 
> 
> Had a good day. Busy at work and good work out afterwards. Did 21 min on the elliptical, 55min of strength, and 15 min on the treadmill. Got 12000 steps in today. I want to be ahead for the 2 week step challenge when DS gets home next week. Speaking of DS, I have not heard from him since Saturday. I'm guessing he is doing well! I made carmelized onion, apple and goat cheese pizza for dinner. It was very tasty!


Great job on all the exercise Rose!  That's awesome!  That pizza sounds sooo yummy, I'm going to have to make it one day!  Glad things seem to be rolling along for DS. Is he flying in, or are you going to get him?



tigger813 said:


> Ever had the need to just crunch on something?


I told Brad one time - I just want something I can chew.  LOL!  Sometimes I crave a flavor, sometimes a crunch!



donac said:


> I know what everyone means about songs in church.  Songs have powerful effect on people.  I know that a certain song brings tears to my eyes because it is  my mom's favorite.  She is still with us but I know that it is on  her list of things to do for her later in her life. Grades are due on Thursday and I still have some grading to do.  Then I am giving tests in a number of my classes today.  Got some things to finish before Thanksgiving break next week.



End of a grading period is so hectic!  Hang in there.  Won't be long until break is here!  How long do you have off?

Whew, what a morning!  TOM arrived, brought mega cramps,  it's 40 degrees, pouring rain. HIgh of 50 today. Sophie has gotten up 3 times this morning, and is now on the couch.   She has GOT to go back to sleep, or will be a bear at preschool today.  It's not looking too great for the home team, though.  I've snuggled, rocked, patted, in the bed, in the recliner.  Finally just laid her on the couch.  We'll see.  She just said goodnight, but she's whispering to her hippopotamus!

Rain makes me so blah.... as does TOM and this messy house.  So today's QOTD is totally selfish.

QOTD: Tuesday, Nov.16th  What do you do for an instant mood enhancer, that's not food/exercise related, when you've got the blahs?

I was going to put on some peppy music, but can't since Sophie's up.  Was going to clean up a bit, but Sophie's up.  Maybe I'll pick out an outfit that's dressier than usual to see if that will spark me a bit!  I really want to throw on the sloppiest thing  I own!  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

QOTD--music usually does the trick, and sometimes i will just flat iron my hair and put on some makeup. For some reason it calms me down and puts me in a good mood. Strange, I know.

Taryn--DS is driving with friends who live in the area. It's making me a little nervous, but will save us a ton of money. It's 500 miles, 7-8 hours. They are leaving Tuesday after class--so not until 5pm. When he flies it usually takes about the same amount of time, between layovers, etc.

It's going to rain here today!!!! We are now about 7 inches behind on rain for the year. I'm sure there will be a million accidents, but so happy that is going to rain. I am going to run after work. Been up since 5am, but no panic issues in the middle of the night, so it's definitely an upward trend!

News on the job front--Mike is going to temporarily (4 months) fill the position they posted. And then in 4 months both he and his boss (and his boss' boss) can see how they feel about things. Gives everyone, including Mike, and out if they decide it's not the best position for him. Mike is excited. I am not sure how I feel. But he's happy, so that's all that matters. They are announcing it in such a way that if any of the parties decide to go a differenct direction, no one looks bad. So that's good, I guess.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## SettinSail

Guten Tag Fellow Losers! 

It's a little after 1:00 pm here and I am having a quiet day.  I have the car today as DH is out of town so I dropped DS and 2 other kids off at school and headed straight to the grocery store and did a major shop.  Was home putting everything away by 9:30.  Uploaded pictures from the weekend to FB, chatted on the phone a little and looked through 138 bridal portraits online to help my friend decide which one she wants to purchase.  One of my best friends in the world who is 48 is getting married for the first time T'giving weekend.  I am a little surprised that she's having a full blown affair in church with white gown, veil and the whole 9 yards but good for her.  I hate to miss it but we will be home Dec 18 and can't really fly home twice in that short time span!   Just finished lunch of homemade tomato soup.




tigger813 said:


> Shawn- They are actually in Morrisville and my sister and her family are in Cary.



Our house was in Holly Springs so were in that same area!  My parents and both sisters are in Raleigh.



Connie96 said:


> Well, there were ups and downs. Figuratively and quite literally.



Wow, good job for hanging in there and finishing!   You should be very proud of yourself!  Wish I knew what to tell you about your injury.  I agree with Tayrn, think I would go and have it checked by an orthopedist.

So cool for your daughter and neice.  What good habits they are observing and taking part in!



jbm02 said:


> Shawn, there is so much to respond to!!  I am so glad that you had such a great time on your trip.  It sounds absolutely wonderful.
> The strangest Thanksgiving for me was when I was studying in Europe.  Because it wasn't a holiday, we had a full day of classes (obvious, but we wanted to boycott school that day!).  Several of the Americans attending the Universite de Fribourg (in Switzerland) made plans to go out to dinner.  We called ahead to a local restaurant to make sure they could get turkey.  "Of course", they promised us.  HA! We ended up having a dinner of goose (instead of turkey), radishes (instead of potatoes), and some form of stuffing that defies description.  Then it snowed on the way home, my city bus couldn't make it up the hill to where I rented a room (too icy) and I ended up  walking a half mile home in heels.  I cried then but now we can laugh about it - and boy, do I appreciate being ome for Thanksgiving with all the trimmings!!



Great story!   Yes, they are very big on goose here too around this time of year.  I'm not sure if it's a certain day or just this time of year but we are starting to see ads and pictures around town for goose dinners.  There is also a big field of geese near my son's school

I know exactly how you felt that day and I hope I can laugh about all this one day too!   It's such a wierd feeling to be "different" from everyone else around you.  Luckily, we do spend time with lots of Americans and we try to make things like "home" and we try to appreciate what is here too.



cclovesdis said:


> I don't know where to start. I NEED to vent, but I feel terrible because I haven't been replying. I'll sum it up in a few words: Why don't people listen? And, I am talking about adults-professional adults.



Sounds frustruating!   Hope you were able to get your focus back
Great job being down 1.5 pounds already!



lisah0711 said:


> Busy day today.  I had to go to Macy's and buy some new jeans because the ones that I have were uncomfortably large.   My watches are spinning on my arms, too, so I am hoping for some good numbers on Friday.



NICE !!    I just noticed my watch flapping around on my arm some this weekend but most of my jeans are still ok, just getting more comfortable 



flipflopmom said:


> You are doing so great with your C25K.  You are a runner, lady!!!!  And did you see the VT/UNC final score.   right back at'cha!!!



Thanks!   I still have that voice telling me I can quit if it gets too hard so I am trying to show her     Oh yea, I saw the final score - that's why I was sticking my tongue out at you  We have a big rivalry game this weekend (NC State) so would be great to win that game and we always play Duke for the last game of the year, they are our traditional rival.  Would be nice to win both of those and then on to basketball...



JOANNEL said:


> Enjoy all those Christmas markets!!!! Have some GLU-WINE for me!!!!!



We will !!  Christmas is truly a magical and beautiful season here and we do enjoy it.  The Weinachtsmarkts start next week!!  We are hoping to go to Nuremburg this year.   Enjoy your visit with your son!



flipflopmom said:


> The website is up!  I'm not supposed to post it on discussion boards, b/c it could be considered spam, but I could send the link to anyone that wants to take a peek.



I'd love to get the link.  I would send any orders to my Mom's house.  I could bring back anything for me after Cmas and some could be gifts.  Thanks!



Rose&Mike said:


> Had a good day. Busy at work and good work out afterwards. Did 21 min on the elliptical, 55min of strength, and 15 min on the treadmill. Got 12000 steps in today. I want to be ahead for the 2 week step challenge when DS gets home next week. Speaking of DS, I have not heard from him since Saturday. I'm guessing he is doing well! I made carmelized onion, apple and goat cheese pizza for dinner. It was very tasty!




Mmmmmm, pizza sounds good!   I bought all the ingredients for the African stew today but could not find green chilies.  Thinking about subbing a few jalapenos.  Enjoy your son's visit!



tigger813 said:


> Ever had the need to just crunch on something?



Quite often   



donac said:


> Have a great day everyone.  Grades are due on Thursday and I still have some grading to do.  Then I am giving tests in a number of my classes today.  Got some things to finish before Thanksgiving break next week.



Good luck getting all your work done before the break



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD: Tuesday, Nov.16th  What do you do for an instant mood enhancer, that's not food/exercise related, when you've got the blahs?



Music, my favorite scented candle and sometimes I will make a list of tasks that I need to do right away just to sort of lose myself in getting busy.
Sometimes, I give myself a break on the computer for 15 minutes after each task is done.  It sounds a little goofy when I type it out!



Rose&Mike said:


> News on the job front--Mike is going to temporarily (4 months) fill the position they posted. And then in 4 months both he and his boss (and his boss' boss) can see how they feel about things. Gives everyone, including Mike, and out if they decide it's not the best position for him. Mike is excited. I am not sure how I feel. But he's happy, so that's all that matters. They are announcing it in such a way that if any of the parties decide to go a differenct direction, no one looks bad. So that's good, I guess.



Sounds good!   Glad he is feeling better about everything!

Well, it's chilly and rainy here but I've got to get out there sometime for Day 2of Week 8 (C25K).   I may try to do the elliptical later on today too.  Tacos for dinner.  Hope you all have a great day

Shawn


----------



## tigger813

DD1 made my day this morning! She gave me a hug and then said "Mom, you're so skinny!" Then she did her hug test and is reaching even farther around me than before! I wanted to cry!

Whew! The chips didn't damage the work from yesterday!

I'm down 1.2 from Friday so I'm psyched! I did 3 miles on the elliptical and then the 20 min strength workout. I'm heading to the wellness center for breakfast and then to work. Hoping the boss doesn't need me to stay later so I can run up and pick up The Christmas Carol and a few things I couldn't get yesterday! I'm starting to really feel the need to get into packing mode! 2 weeks from tomorrow I will be almost in Orlando! 

Gotta go brush my teeth and get DD2 ready for school!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

jennz said:


> Taryn    Like Kathy I find church to be hard!  Something always seems to remind me about my mom or mil, or it's something about dd that gets me going.  Waterproof mascara!  1 1/2 years later it's still coming out of the blue...at WDW at the Hall of Presidents last month...my mom's favorite and I was sad for the rest of the day.    I don't know what to say, just


 It's nice to know I am not alone.  



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD: Tuesday, Nov.16th  What do you do for an instant mood enhancer, that's not food/exercise related, when you've got the blahs?


Get a hug from Michael, and make him play with me.  Nothing like a good game of Trouble or Crazy 8s.  

Morning everyone.  I caught up on the thread, but my posting time is short now.  I didn't come on the computer last night.  

*Connie*-Loved reading about your race, and dd is so cute.  I hope you are able to rest this week, and feel better before next weekends race.  Congrats on your time!!  I am sure all those hill aggravated your hip, and hopefully with next weeks race being flatter, you will be ok.  What about biking if it doesn't aggravate your hip, or even just taking the whole week off, to rest and heal.  Hang in there.

*Shawn*Sounds like you had a great trip.  Talking about the holidays, I work with a guy from Germany, and every christmas we intentionally irritate him by talking about the German Christmas Pickle tradition, and he goes ballistic saying that the german christmas pickle is not a true german tradition.  Ah, the christmas traditions that bring a smile to my face.

*Lisa*- Congrats on new clothes!!  You have really rocked this challenge!!  Me on the other hand, another maintaining challenge, but maintaining is way underrated!  

Hello and hugs to everyone else.  Got to run.  Have a great day!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

I thought of you all when I saw this article on sparkpeople.com this morning called "What Does 300 Calories Look Like?"  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=1260  It is a good reminder about how much food you get to eat when you eat stuff that is better for you!  

I never got back on last night to finish my replies -- sorry!

*Settinsail,* glad that you had a great time in France.  

*Connie,* great job on the race!  I'm sorry that you were in so much pain.    Take it easy and call it a taper this week.  I don't think that you lose much in the way of fitness in just a week and you've been working very hard.  I know that is hard for you because you are a all or nothing kind of gal.  

*Jude,* that is a lot of cooking!  And great job starting off with 2 hours of spin!  

*JOANNEL,* enjoy your short visit with DS.  



flipflopmom said:


> Hang in there everyone.  I loved reading about all that you have to look forward to, be it peace or celebrations.  We're all alive, and that's something to celebrate!



 You said it, girl!  

*Rose,* you are rocking your Y challenge!    I'm glad that they came up with something that Mike is happy about at work.  

*donac,* some  for you for the end of grading period.



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD: Tuesday, Nov.16th  What do you do for an instant mood enhancer, that's not food/exercise related, when you've got the blahs?



, Taryn, nothing like starting off your day with mega-cramps and a cranky kid.  

If I need a little pick me up Dis'ing always seems to do the trick.  



mikamah said:


> Me on the other hand, another maintaining challenge, but maintaining is way underrated!



Anything that is not a gain is a winner in my book!  

First day of Princess training in my new shoes.    It will be a treadmill run as it is cold, raining and blowing about 30 mph.  I'm sure I should be a trouper and run outside but I just don't want to do that to my new shoes!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## jennz

Kathy - you are never alone - I'm always with you (not in a creepy way though)

Lisa I can't believe you remembered I said that about Michael  

Taryn - stopping the mascara you put a  on my face

Rose back to you !  and I agree, your pizza sounds tasty.  I love goat cheese on pizza.  

We're supposed to be getting rain today...it's dreary and cold.  We need the rain so this will be a good thing though.

DD and I are in the middle of our HP marathon to get ready for Friday.  It turns out the timing of the movie might be a good thing, it's the same as the first middle school dance and dd wasn't sure about going - so when I told her she can't b/c we have HP she sounded relieved.  And so it begins....  She was funny though, after that I told her I don't think I went to many dances in school and she said "Well what's the point?  You can dance at home AND video tape it!"


----------



## Worfiedoodles

flipflopmom said:


> QOTD: Tuesday, Nov.16th  What do you do for an instant mood enhancer, that's not food/exercise related, when you've got the blahs?



I love to pull out a book or magazine I haven't opened yet. It seems like a treat to lose myself in good fiction! (We need a book smilie!) I often save my favorite authors because I know they will always perk me up when I need it. 

I think I'll probably win the prize for "geekiest answer!" 

Yesterday's conference turned out to be really good, I'm glad I went. I also have a new pair of running shoes (Asics Nimbus 12), so I should be nice and comfy come January for the WDW Half. 

I'm still trying to get the eating under control, and I am not winning  I am hanging my hat on the new WW program. I am going to embrace it and take it as far as I can! 

I'm going to get back into the swing at work today, and I'm hoping tomorrow I can be a better support to everyone. What a great group! 

Maria


----------



## Dreamer24

I REALLY need to catch up.  I've been slacking!  I will make some time today to catch up on this thread!


----------



## jennz

Dreamer24 said:


> I REALLY need to catch up.  I've been slacking!  I will make some time today to catch up on this thread!



ha has - we can start a slackers thread...of course I'll only post every month or so...but I'll join you on there!  I wouldn't feel behind then.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> QOTD: Tuesday, Nov.16th  What do you do for an instant mood enhancer, that's not food/exercise related, when you've got the blahs?



I usually try to dress in a much nicer outfit for work and spend some extra time on my hair.  I also try to clean up or organize it always makes me feel better when I have a clean desk or at least if I can organize my thoughts.  At night I try to forget about everything else and focus on my kids.  They can also put a smile on my face.



Rose&Mike said:


> News on the job front--Mike is going to temporarily (4 months) fill the position they posted. And then in 4 months both he and his boss (and his boss' boss) can see how they feel about things. Gives everyone, including Mike, and out if they decide it's not the best position for him. Mike is excited. I am not sure how I feel. But he's happy, so that's all that matters. They are announcing it in such a way that if any of the parties decide to go a differenct direction, no one looks bad. So that's good, I guess.



Glad to hear your dh feels better about it.  I hope it works out for him.


Its a rainy cloudy day here today too.  I am down to the bare minimum of food at home and was excited that today we were scheduled to have a drug rep lunch brought in.  Unfortunately they called this morning and cancelled on us.  Apparently they had a death in the family.  Understandable but the entire office was counting on a meal and most of us did not bring lunch and dont have money to buy anything.  Its sad we are all in a decent paying profession and no one ever has money.  It really is hard right now for so many people.  Gas is up to almost 3$ a gallon. Thats really what had us falling short this pay.  So not sure what I am going to eat today but I guess it will help in getting the lb off that I put on over the weekend.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## tigger813

Finished giving my massage and just waiting for my boss to return so I can head out to get The Christmas Carol and a few other things.

It's a dreary day here!

QOTD:My pick me up is Christmas music or Disney music. I had those blahs last night and ended up eating chips and dip. I also am loving listening to the podcasts! They are definitely a pick me up!

Burgers for supper tonight on potato rolls. I'll also put some pickles and chipotle mayo on mine. Not sure if I'll get in another workout but as long as I'm drinking my water and green tea that's good.

Getting up at 5am to workout is catching up to me! I fell asleep a little after 9 last night on the couch. I was also really cold last night. DH thought I was crazy. I ended up sleeping in my heavy Grumpy sweatshirt last night. 

Maybe I'll take a little nap today, yeah, right, like that's going to happen! DD2 has dancing tonight and I should really get to the dump tonight or maybe wait until Thursday afternoon when it's not dark.

I'm starting to get that overwhelmed feeling that I always get before a trip. Luckily I have 2 weeks to get things set for that trip. We need to make our grocery list for Publix and I need to make sure DH has enough shorts. Of course, trying to buy shorts in NE in mid November is a challenge.

I had my LUNA protein bar for lunch and I'll have some more water in the car on the way to shopping. Hoping I can also finish listening to last week's podcasts since I see that the new ones are being recorded as we speak!

TTFN


----------



## corinnak

SettinSail said:


> I cried when I watched it !   I liked their attitude too.  I hated the way they did the live part - you could tell who was going to be voted off !!!   I could tell by who was in the crowd and by the baby picture.  I hope some of those contestants who are left have some karma coming their way...
> ....
> 
> *Tayrn*   That quote reminds me we used to scream out "2319!" "2319!"
> whenever we found some throw-up from our cat.  That is a line from Monsters, Inc when one of the Monsters got "contaminated" by a human sock and they called out a code for emergency help



Shawn, I agree.  When we knew who was up for elimination, I said to DH - Unfortunately, those boys are going home.  You can tell from the sillhouettes they showed."  They did look great, and were some of the ones to root for on the show.  I was really glad that Aaron finally made the connection that what he was doing would benefit London, but that really he could and needed to do it for himself.



Worfiedoodles said:


> The Middle, by Jimmy Eat World:
> ...
> 
> The middle of my weight loss journey seems to be taking a long time (due to my lack of effort), so I think this is appropriate. I have to remind myself to keep going and do the best I can.



Maria, this is one of my favorite songs too!  "Hey, don't write yourself off yet!" Always perks me up when I'm flagging.



tigger813 said:


> Well,,,,,DRUMROLL Please!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 50 pounds!!!!



Congratulations on the BIG 5-0!!!  You'll be at goal before you know it!




flipflopmom said:


> Well, I decided to weigh in quickly this am.  Um... lost another pound.  How strange!  I'm down 3 since I stopped running and trying.  Of course, I'm not taking a lot of time to eat, so that's the key.  I'll take it, though.  I'm only 2 pounds from 70 loss, and 5 from what I had set as goal.  This "maintaining" stuff is kinda working for me???



Fantastic!  Gotta love "maintaining!"





tggrrstarr said:


> Its sandwich day.  Every day I give Pudge the fish a peanut butter sandwich.  But today we were out of peanut butter.  I asked my sister what to give him and she said a tuna sandwich.  I can't give Pudge tuna!  Do you know what tuna is?  Its FISH!  If I gave Pudge tuna, I'd be an abomination!
> 
> ...
> 
> Despite all my frustrations on my slow two weeks, I managed to lose what I gained last week, So I am back to my all time low of 201.  I just can't seem to hit that milestone of dropping under 200.  I think it could be because I am just so focused on it.  I will just keep treking on, and keep reminding myself the only clock that is ticking is the one I set for myself.  So why can't I reset it if I need to?



I love that Lilo and Stitch quote too!  

You know, that century mark is a big deal.  I don't know if this is the case for you or not, but I have read a few people talking about what it took to cross various weight thresholdsand it's usually about some sort of underlying, unspoken worry about what it means.  Being a person who weighs 1-something vs. a person who weighs 2-something, well, that's kind  of a change in identity, even. 

Of course sometimes the mind is ready and you're doing all the right things and the body just takes its sweet time.  Keep on trekking - you'll get there!  



jimmduck said:


> Hi guys.  I am not part of the challenge this time around and couldn't begin to try to catch up on the thread.  But I did want to say hello.



Hi Linda!    You've had a really rough year, for sure.  It's impressive that you've been able to maintain your loss so well through everything.  You're always welcome here whether as a loser, maintainer or spectator!



flipflopmom said:


> Along those lines, I had an "ah-ha" moment in the past few weeks, that will be instrumental in what I teach/pass on to my kids.  I have always associated "meals" with feeling good.  Want to celebrate?  Go out to eat.  Want to get away?  Go out to eat? Want good times with friends?  Go out to eat.   Growing up, many of my memories are centered around the kitchen.  It was the heart of my home, my grandparents' homes.  Since starting my PC business, the girls are excited, and want to be in the kitchen, helping me.  THAT's what I want them to get out of a "food attitude".  Like Cam was saying about Andrew, sharing time in the kitchen is GREAT.  I want it to be about the experience of cooking, eating together, sharing, enjoying each others' company, NOT about the food itself.  The food gives your body fuel, the time with family gives your heart and mind fuel.  If it's a eat and run night, then give your body the fuel it needs to do that.  Otherwise, make the family time the experience, not so much the food.    They'll remember the time together much more than what we ate.  I can't really express it well just yet, but I know what I am feeling.




Wow, Taryn!  I think you expressed it brilliantly.  Food for thought, definitely.  Keep ruminating - I think you are onto something BIG here.




Rose&Mike said:


> Found out one of my sisters is not going to run the princess, most likely. Another one is injured, so not sure what's up with her, and I keep waiting for the youngest one to say she doesn't have enough money. The one who is not running is still planning on making the trip. Honestly, I wish I would have not have started with this whole idea. I would personally rather run with Mike. He is my cheerleader, he carries my water, he keeps track of how many endurolytes I have taken and how many gu's--basically everything a princess needs.
> 
> I told him today during our run, that I was going to have to call him during the last three miles of the Princess so he could tell me to keep running and that I can do it and to keep picking my heels up---that's what he says when I'm tired. Ok, now I'm crying. I know there are a lot worse things that could have happened, but this last month has worn me out. I was up from 1:30-2:30 again last night having a little panic attack. Ok, whine is over.
> 
> And those sisters are going to just have to get over it when I go to meet my Dis friends. At least I am looking forward to that.




Hugs  For you, Rose.  It is so hard to do Disney with extended family (as I learned when I took my mom and grandmother on a Disney trip).  I imagine it is even harder to plan a race with them!  It reminds me a little of my experience planning to do the 2009 WDW half - my first one - and I thought I had several friends who were also planning on going and running the race.  Well, one by one, they dropped out and in the end, I had to decide if I wanted it badly enough to go by myself.  In the end, I did it and I had a more amazing time than I probably would have with my friends along because I was so free to do what I wanted to do, to meet with WISH friends, to go to Jellyrolls (which I'd never done before) and to race my own race.  I met many WISH friends for the first time on that trip and what they say is true:  "No WISHer is ever alone at a Disney race."  Well, unless they want to be for some reason.  It will all work out OK. 



cclovesdis said:


> I would love to have had years without all the comments about how fat I am. I still get them, but at least I am better about not letting them get to me.



Oh man, CC.  Sticks and stones may break my bones but words hurt worse and longer than anything else.  I'm so sorry you are still getting those comments.  It's great that you have learned not to let them bother you, but I wish people would just keep their ugly comments to themselves!  




Rose&Mike said:


> Great job on the 5 miles Kathy!!! Enjoy that weather, because it's cool here today. And honestly, I am kind of hoping the whole sister trip falls apart. I am a horrible person, I know. But then Mike will just come with me. I told him he could cheer at the end of the race! I haven't bought plane tickets yet....



That doesn't make you a horrible person - I hope that Mike does get to do the trip, cause it would be so nice to meet both of you!



pjlla said:


> We had a GREAT weekend and my DS's robotics team took home the1st place Championship at our tournament, along with the first place trophy for our robot performance!!  We are heading to State competition on December 4th!



Pamela!  Congratulations on the Lego victory - not easy stuff, by any means!  My DS's season is just warming up and we have a meet coming up in December.

Also congrats on the swimming triumph!

And finally the biggest Congratulations of all for avoiding the pizza and bake sale with your pre-brought foods!  Good planning, girl!!



Connie96 said:


> Am I being stupid here? Too stubborn? I'm hoping that the flat course that I'll be running on Saturday will be easier on my hip that the hills I train on or the monster hills I raced on last weekend. But, I also know that I'll be hobbling again when I'm done. After this race, I do have every intention of seeing an orthopaedist and trying to find out for sure what is going wrong and how to fix it. I also intend to take some time to heal, although I HOPE to start training again mid-December for a marathon-relay at the end of January.



Connie,
Congratulations on finishing your 2nd 10K, especially under such challenging circumstances.  Also congratulations to your niece and DD - how cute that she got a medal.  My 7 year old still talks about the time that he "won" the race for the cure kid's race.  Though the fact is, he came in at the back of the pack....but everyone got little #1 dogtags, so in his memory, he won the race!

OK - on to your pain issues - my goodness, it sounds like rough going.  I know you are excited about the upcoming race, but please do be careful - no single race is worth your health or jeopardizing your running in the future.  There is no shame in taking a DNS or DNF if you do not feel that the race would be safe or comfortable for you to start or continue.  My best suggestion for soft tissue distress is to get yourself some biofreeze and put it on at night before you go to sleep.  This can really help bring down any inflammation that could be causing the trouble.  Finally, I would suggest, if you have the funds for it, looking into some massage - especially if you can find a practitioner who knows about trigger points (little knots in the muscles that refer pain throughout a larger area), it can help immensely. 

As for training without running, I do know that some people have done races while training almost entirely on elipticals.  I think it doesn't give your feet a chance to toughen up, but you can still get the cardio and some of the same mucles working.  Can you swim?  Bike?  Subbing in more cross training can also take the pressure off an injury long enough for it to heal.

Good luck and take good care! 




Worfiedoodles said:


> I love to pull out a book or magazine I haven't opened yet. It seems like a treat to lose myself in good fiction! (We need a book smilie!) I often save my favorite authors because I know they will always perk me up when I need it.
> 
> I think I'll probably win the prize for "geekiest answer!"



Hooray for geeky answers!!!  Books are so awesome.  SOME books.  Some books...not so much.  But the awesome ones are a great pick-me-up!


Like Maria,  I am psyched for the new WW plan, too, though I have this theory that it is going to be harder as a vegetarian if points go up on things like beans and lentils.  Time alone will tell.  Apparently some people on the community have preview materials and can start talking about their experience (though not details) on Nov. 22.  Only a week!

In the meantime, I am trying to incorporate some of the things they've been mentioning about it in the press - more whole foods, more fruits and vegetables (while fruit isn't free yet, I am trying to think of it as something that I can have when I want it - if I blow my 35 flex points on fruit this week, there are worse things!) and more protein/less refined carbohydrate.  I used to do more along these lines, but at some point (over the summer, ahem) I got out of the mindset a little bit more. 

I am still trying to shake lose the last few "summer" pounds - and yeah, it is November!!! - and I realized that I am a little grudging about giving up the "treats" I had added back in under maintenance.  It is hard to lose the last few pounds because there is less excess to trim, but honestly, I know what I have to do, I just have to do it.  

ALSO - at book club on Sunday, I had two dark chocolate mini-peanut-butter-cups from Trader Joe's.  I gave myself an allowance of 2 points to use on something "junky" and I stuck to it.  I had been sneaking a lot of little treats that add up over the past few weeks, and I think if I give myself a daily allowance for treats, I might be able to stop the extra munching.

Yeah, this is all stuff I knew back when....but it is so easy to forget!


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--music usually does the trick, and sometimes i will just flat iron my hair and put on some makeup. For some reason it calms me down and puts me in a good mood. Strange, I know.Taryn--DS is driving with friends who live in the area. It's making me a little nervous, but will save us a ton of money. It's 500 miles, 7-8 hours. They are leaving Tuesday after class--so not until 5pm. When he flies it usually takes about the same amount of time, between layovers, etc.
> News on the job front--Mike is going to temporarily (4 months) fill the position they posted. And then in 4 months both he and his boss (and his boss' boss) can see how they feel about things. Gives everyone, including Mike, and out if they decide it's not the best position for him. Mike is excited. I am not sure how I feel. But he's happy, so that's all that matters.


Music can lift a mood, definitely!  And glad that Thomas is with a group of friends, as long as they are careful!  Better than making the drive alone!  I'm sure Mike feels better, like he didn't get "passed over".  I'm sure that is adding to his excitement! You're right, he's happy, so all is well.  



SettinSail said:


> One of my best friends in the world who is 48 is getting married for the first time T'giving weekend.  I am a little surprised that she's having a full blown affair in church with white gown, veil and the whole 9 yards but good for  I still have that voice telling me I can quit if it gets too hard so I am trying to show her     Oh yea, I saw the final score - that's why I was sticking my tongue out at you  We have a big rivalry game this weekend (NC State) so would be great to win that game and we always play Duke for the last game of the year, they are our traditional rival.  Would be nice to win both of those and then on to basketball...  I'd love to get the link.  I would send any orders to my Mom's house.  I could bring back anything for me after Cmas and some could be gifts.  Thanks!  I bought all the ingredients for the African stew today but could not find green chilies.  Music, my favorite scented candle and sometimes I will make a list of tasks that I need to do right away just to sort of lose myself in getting busy. Sometimes, I give myself a break on the computer for 15 minutes after each task is done.  It sounds a little goofy when I type it out!:


Shawn, our big instate rivalry is UVA.  We always have that game on Sat. after Thanksgiving.  Should have mentioned that one in my Thanksgiving traditions, it's rather huge.  Now basketball, you can stick out your tongue all you want!  That's your sport, for sure!  I reward myself with computer time, too!  Doesn't sound goofy at all.  

I'll pm you the link.  Thank you much!



tigger813 said:


> DD1 made my day this morning! She gave me a hug and then said "Mom, you're so skinny!" Then she did her hug test and is reaching even farther around me than before! I wanted to cry!:


What a wonderful NSV!!!!!!!!



mikamah said:


> Hello and hugs to everyone else.  Got to run.  Have a great day!!


Hope you did, too!



jennz said:


> Kathy - you are never alone - I'm always with you (not in a creepy way though) Taryn - stopping the mascara you put a  on my face


Glad I can make you smile!  You do the same for me!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I love to pull out a book or magazine I haven't opened yet. It seems like a treat to lose myself in good fiction!Yesterday's conference turned out to be really good, I'm glad I went. I also have a new pair of running shoes (Asics Nimbus 12), so I should be nice and comfy come January for the WDW Half. I'm still trying to get the eating under control, and I am not winning  I am hanging my hat on the new WW program. I am going to embrace it and take it as far as I can!


I hope the new program will jumpstart you on a new path with lots of success!  Reading is a great break for me, too bad I'm too tired to read more than a page or two before I fall asleep!



Dreamer24 said:


> I REALLY need to catch up.  I've been slacking!  I will make some time today to catch up on this thread!


Glad you stopped by!  Nice of you to check in!



jennz said:


> ha has - we can start a slackers thread...of course I'll only post every month or so...but I'll join you on there!  I wouldn't feel behind then.






mommyof2Pirates said:


> I usually try to dress in a much nicer outfit for work and spend some extra time on my hair.  I also try to clean up or organize it always makes me feel better when I have a clean desk or at least if I can organize my thoughts.  At night I try to forget about everything else and focus on my kids.  They can also put a smile on my face.  Its sad we are all in a decent paying profession and no one ever has money.  It really is hard right now for so many people.  Gas is up to almost 3$ a gallon. Thats really what had us falling short this pay.  So not sure what I am going to eat today but I guess it will help in getting the lb off that I put on over the weekend.Have a great day everyone.


Getting organized helps me, too!  Gas is like 2.78 here...  And we burn a lot of it...  Hope you found something to eat!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD:My pick me up is Christmas music or Disney music. I had those blahs last night and ended up eating chips and dip. I also am loving listening to the podcasts! They are definitely a pick me up!
> I'm starting to get that overwhelmed feeling that I always get before a trip. Luckily I have 2 weeks to get things set for that trip.


WDW trips are my make a list and check it twice times!!!!  You'll get it done.  WDW music is usually a mood enhancer for me, too!



corinnak said:


> Wow, Taryn!  I think you expressed it brilliantly.  Food for thought, definitely.  Keep ruminating - I think you are onto something BIG here.  Like Maria,  I am psyched for the new WW plan, too, though I have this theory that it is going to be harder as a vegetarian if points go up on things like beans and lentils.  Time alone will tell.  Apparently some people on the community have preview materials and can start talking about their experience (though not details) on Nov. 22.  Only a week!  I am still trying to shake lose the last few "summer" pounds - and yeah, it is November!!! - and I realized that I am a little grudging about giving up the "treats" I had added back in under maintenance.  It is hard to lose the last few pounds because there is less excess to trim, but honestly, I know what I have to do, I just have to do it.



Corinna, it's been a big revelation.  I've been really thinking on it.  You'll have those extra pounds off quickly!  How did I not know you were a vegetarian???

Well, people. That might be the last of the coaching I get in today.  I have to take DD to get some jeans with a gc she got for her birthday.  She has her big field trip this Thurs/Fri, so we need to get them before she goes.  After we do that, she'll have gym until 8:30, so I won't be home before 9:30.  If I have an energy, I'll get on then.

Have a great evening all!


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone!  I am sorry I haven't been around.  I had the distinct displeasure of a migraine from Saturday morning through last night.  I've been reading, though.  I've been feeling really overwhelmed with life in general.  There just seem to be so many aspects of my life that are in transition and over which I have no control:  DS's college application process is energy-consuming; DD's apartment mate got a fantastic job in DC and is moving out their apartment 3 months into a one-year lease; work pressure is insane; my knee is an utter disaster and I've nothing more than walk as little as possible since the 9 miles I did on 11/7, etc. etc.

On a happy note, I see that Connie finished her 10k --  -- I am so happy for you, Connie, though I am so sorry your hip is hurting so badly.  I wish I could help.  My physical therapist thinks my hip pain is due to very tight muscles and has me doing an exercise where I lie flat on my back with a towel wrapped around my foot and I hold my leg straight out, pull it up, and over across my other leg.  It stretches the muscles in the hip and improves flexibility and helps to minimize pain.  

Taryn - Congrats on your website. I'd love to have the link. Pretty please?  

I am so sorry for missing so many people.  I have a HUGE hearing tomorrow and I should be buried in paper, reading and preparing. I just had to check in here.  Hopefully, sometime soon I will get my head and body back in this game.  I am horrified at the prospect of stepping on the scale and seeing that I've lost probably a month's progress due to slacking.  

Hugs, all!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Taryn--I need a whisk! Can you pm me your website?



SettinSail said:


> Mmmmmm, pizza sounds good!   I bought all the ingredients for the African stew today but could not find green chilies.  Thinking about subbing a few jalapenos.  Enjoy your son's visit!
> 
> Shawn


Oh I hope you like it! I thought it was so good!



tigger813 said:


> DD1 made my day this morning! She gave me a hug and then said "Mom, you're so skinny!" Then she did her hug test and is reaching even farther around me than before! I wanted to cry!
> 
> TTFN


That is so sweet! My DS says the same thing. He will give me a hug and say, Momma, you are getting so skinny!



lisah0711 said:


> First day of Princess training in my new shoes.    It will be a treadmill run as it is cold, raining and blowing about 30 mph.  I'm sure I should be a trouper and run outside but I just don't want to do that to my new shoes!
> 
> Have a great day all!


Hope you had a good run Lisa! It was cold and raining here, too!

Hi Jennifer! Enjoy your HP marathon! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I love to pull out a book or magazine I haven't opened yet. It seems like a treat to lose myself in good fiction! (We need a book smilie!) I often save my favorite authors because I know they will always perk me up when I need it.
> 
> I think I'll probably win the prize for "geekiest answer!"
> 
> Maria


I love books, too, but lately I've been too tired in the evening to go to the library and I'm too cheap to buy a book very often. I definitely need to make a trip to the library tomorrow.

Has anyone else been getting the "free" Redbook mag that came with Princess registration? I got my first three in like a two week period. It's not too bad. 

Hi Lindsay!



corinnak said:


> Hugs  For you, Rose.  It is so hard to do Disney with extended family (as I learned when I took my mom and grandmother on a Disney trip).  I imagine it is even harder to plan a race with them!  It reminds me a little of my experience planning to do the 2009 WDW half - my first one - and I thought I had several friends who were also planning on going and running the race.  Well, one by one, they dropped out and in the end, I had to decide if I wanted it badly enough to go by myself.  In the end, I did it and I had a more amazing time than I probably would have with my friends along because I was so free to do what I wanted to do, to meet with WISH friends, to go to Jellyrolls (which I'd never done before) and to race my own race.  I met many WISH friends for the first time on that trip and what they say is true:  "No WISHer is ever alone at a Disney race."  Well, unless they want to be for some reason.  It will all work out OK.
> 
> *- and I realized that I am a little grudging about giving up the "treats" I had added back in under maintenance.  *


Thanks Corinna. I think I was having a double dose of pms on Saturday. I was a mess. I just could not imagine running the race without Mike. I have never gone more than 5 miles by myself--I get it that I'm the one that is running, but he's a pretty good running partner. I think with all the stomach stuff I've been dealing with, I just got overwhelmed about the whole thing. I know it will all work out. And we will probably have a really nice time. And if not, I will have lots of new WISH friends to visit with! 

As for the bolded part--I get that. When I first switched to maintain, I was really still just losing, but slower. The past couple weeks I have felt much more like a maintainer. I don't see my weight going down anymore without a concerted effort. And I think it would be a big shift to make that effort. I don't eat a lot of treats, but I am not nearly as compulsive about my choices as I was when I was losing. 

Hi Cam.  I know you have a daughter, too. But I have heard from so many Moms, that having their sons go off to school was really difficult. Hang in there. Good luck with your hearing.

I ran after work. I got my 4 miles in under 40 minutes but it was hard today for some reason. The dreadmill earned it's name today! I am over 12000 steps for the day.

We decided to have Amy's bowls for dinner because again, even though I planned dinner, just wasn't in the cooking mood. So I asked Mike to get me one of those tiny bags of Lays--the ones that cost like 30 cents when he got the Amy's. Remember chips are my achilles heel. I do not have them very often. He brought home a whole big bag of Lays! I almost had a panic attack. I made him take them back (we live a mile from the grocery store). I just couldn't have them in the house, or in his car, or anywhere for that matter. Not very rational, I know. Anyhow, really enjoyed my Amy's and my tiny bag of chips and a beer!

Hope everyone has a great evening. I am off tomorrow! Woohoo! Hoping to sleep past 5:00am.


----------



## JOANNEL

flipflopmom said:


> 1 day?????????????  Really????  I know you said something about a girlfriend.  Is he home and visiting her?  PACK THE MOST INTO THOSE 24 HOURS YOU CAN!!!!  I know you will!



He is in Alabama going to OTS.(Officer Training School) The way the Airforce does their leave he would have to take 9 days leave in order to stay for Thanksgiving. His leave would start Saturday and not stop until he gets back even if some of those days are week ends and holidays. So I understand why he needs to go back. Part of it is the girlfriend, she is going in December and he wants to save the few days he has. He has only been in since May so he has 10 days. We are going to to Turkey Friday night and then go to see Harry Potter.


----------



## JOANNEL

flipflopmom said:


> QOTD: Tuesday, Nov.16th  What do you do for an instant mood enhancer, that's not food/exercise related, when you've got the blahs?



Sitting in the sun or a trip to the beach!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Good evening LOSERS!

Watching the show with DH. Back is achy tonight and I'm not sure why, could be TOM or I lifted something wrong.

Going to get up tomorrow and do 3 miles on the elliptical like this morning. I feel better when I do.

Going to see Megamind with the family at lunchtime tomorrow. DH took tomorrow off. We were going to go see the Enchanted Village but will do that another day as it's too much driving and DD2 doesn't want to miss dancing and DH is on call. 

Back to my water! No crunching on bad stuff tonight! I really want a good loss this week!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Today was an overall miserable day. I was too upset to study. But, I actually think a break from studying was a good idea. I am planning to study for a good 4 hours tomorrow morning and then relax at least until after dinner. If I study for 5 hours in total, I'll be very happy. I slept in this morning-that was another good choice. I'm hoping to wake up when the alarm goes off tomorrow and possibly exercise before breakfast. I need some exercise for the emotional benefit more than the weight loss benefit. Eating is remaining under control through all of this and I am down since Friday, so really, right now, exercising is necessary for me emotionally.

Sorry about the vent.

A few comments and then I'm off to bed:

*Connie*: Hope your hip is doing at least a bit better. You have quite the endure physically and mentally to complete a 10K in such pain. 

*Corinna*: Thanks for the support! 

*Taryn*: I'd like a PM too. 

*Tracey*: Congrats on 50 pounds!  Love your DD! 

QOTD: Dising, espcially the BL thread! 

Have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## flipflopmom

keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone!  I am sorry I haven't been around.  I had the distinct displeasure of a migraine from Saturday morning through last night.  I've been reading, though.  I've been feeling really overwhelmed with life in general.  There just seem to be so many aspects of my life that are in transition and over which I have no control:  DS's college application process is energy-consuming; DD's apartment mate got a fantastic job in DC and is moving out their apartment 3 months into a one-year lease; work pressure is insane; my knee is an utter disaster and I've nothing more than walk as little as possible since the 9 miles I did on 11/7, etc. etc.I am so sorry for missing so many people.  I have a HUGE hearing tomorrow and I should be buried in paper, reading and preparing. I just had to check in here.  Hopefully, sometime soon I will get my head and body back in this game.  I am horrified at the prospect of stepping on the scale and seeing that I've lost probably a month's progress due to slacking.



Cam -  to you.  Big tight bear hugs.  NO MATTER WHAT, DO NOT GIVE UP.  You have sooooo much going on right now.  It's incredible.  You do have control over what you eat at that moment.  Make the best choices you can at that moment, and then give up and move on to the next.  When life overwhelms us, maintaining our sanity is as/more important than weight loss.  You are such an amazing person.  As for getting head and body in the game, concentrate on what you can do RIGHT NOW to achieve your goals.  What is the most important thing to be doing for yourself and family at this moment?  You already know all this, as you are such a success story in your life.  Take deep breaths, say a prayer, and know that we are here.



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--I need a whisk! Can you pm me your website?  As for the bolded part--I get that. When I first switched to maintain, I was really still just losing, but slower. The past couple weeks I have felt much more like a maintainer. I don't see my weight going down anymore without a concerted effort. And I think it would be a big shift to make that effort. I don't eat a lot of treats, but I am not nearly as compulsive about my choices as I was when I was losing. We decided to have Amy's bowls for dinner because again, even though I planned dinner, just wasn't in the cooking mood. So I asked Mike to get me one of those tiny bags of Lays--the ones that cost like 30 cents when he got the Amy's. Remember chips are my achilles heel. I do not have them very often. He brought home a whole big bag of Lays! I almost had a panic attack. I made him take them back (we live a mile from the grocery store). I just couldn't have them in the house, or in his car, or anywhere for that matter. Not very rational, I know. Anyhow, really enjoyed my Amy's and my tiny bag of chips and a beer!


I love your honesty, Rose.  I am so impressed that you totally took control over the situation.  That's why you are so successful!!!  You are really a great example for us with your choices, exercise, and control.  Your life in the maintaining world is a wealth of knowledge for us!!!  HAng in there, PMS is the devil!



JOANNEL said:


> He is in Alabama going to OTS.(Officer Training School) The way the Airforce does their leave he would have to take 9 days leave in order to stay for Thanksgiving. His leave would start Saturday and not stop until he gets back even if some of those days are week ends and holidays. So I understand why he needs to go back.


Oh, I see.  I hate that for you all though.  Make the most of every second!



tigger813 said:


> Watching the show with DH. Back is achy tonight and I'm not sure why, could be TOM or I lifted something wrong.
> Going to see Megamind with the family at lunchtime tomorrow. DH took tomorrow off.


Hope your back gets better soon!  Maybe a good night's sleep will help.  Are the kids out of school tomorrow????



cclovesdis said:


> Today was an overall miserable day. I was too upset to study. I need some exercise for the emotional benefit more than the weight loss benefit. Eating is remaining under control through all of this and I am down since Friday, so really, right now, exercising is necessary for me emotionally.


So sorry hon.  Giving your mind a break to assimilate all that info you have relearned is a good idea.  Hope you get some exercise in, and all your mentall stress disappears!

Well, we made it home, barely.  Terrible storms.  At one point I couldnt' see the road.  To make matters worse, I got a hair under my contact when I cut Brad's hair, and it scratched it or something.  I've worn my glasses for the last 2 days, which give me a headache and make driving in the dark, rain, miserable.

Good things are happening with Pampered Chef, and I am thrilled. I'll share more in a few days, once I've had time to process it all.  For now, I'll say that it could be life changing, and I think I'll be able to buy the girls a few Christmas presents.  Not a ton, but there will be something under the tree!

Exhausted, mentally and physically.  I'll catch up with you all tomorrow.  Had terrible, horrible, nightmares last night that have flashed through my head all day.  Can't shake the scared feeling.  Just need some sleep.  

Nighty night!  Sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite!
Taryn


----------



## my3princes

I  promise that I've read along, I'm just too exhausted to post much. 


QOTD:  I either think about our trip to Cancun last year or remember how fortunate we are to have Hunter after the scare last year and that puts everything into perspective.


----------



## flipflopmom

my3princes said:


> I  promise that I've read along, I'm just too exhausted to post much. QOTD:  I either think about our trip to Cancun last year or remember how fortunate we are to have Hunter after the scare last year and that puts everything into perspective.



I totally understand about the exhaustion!  And you have given me great perspective this morning!  

Well, Miss Sophie wet the bed at 4:45 this morning, and was bright eyed and bushy tailed when they left at 5:30.  Happy Birthday to my MIL.  LOL..   She hates mornings, so I hope the ride there calmed Soph down and she'll fall asleep.

Lots of housework to catch up on this am, I asked DH to get the clothes out of the dryer and put what was in the wash in the dryer.  Forgot to say fold them.  Came home to a pile of wrinkly mess on the dryer.    Oh well, at least the clothes in the wash didn't sour.......

Today's QOTD is a bit introspective.....

QOTD Wednesday, Nov. 17th..Think back through your weight loss journey, what have you learned about yourself along the way?

For me, I've learned that I like healthy food, and I am just as satisfied with snacking on carrots as chips.  I've learned that unless I take control of a situation, it controls me.  I've learned that school lunches pack on pounds, unsweetened tea tastes just as good as sweet now, and that food is not an experience.  The experience is the time together preparing and eating a meal, and food is fuel.  I am just as fueled from a quick meal prepped and shared at home as a quick meal eaten from a drive through, and the experience is so much better.  I've learned that what I do RIGHT NOW not only impacts me 20 years from now, but my girls, too.  And finally, depravation only works for a while.  If I am craving something, it's best to have a taste or two and get it out of my system, than deny that, obsess over it, and turn it into something bigger than it really is.  I mean, c'mon Taryn, it's food, not a million dollars.  It won't change my life for the better or worse just to eat a bite of chocolate or 2 or 3 potato chips.  Get it over with and MOVE ON!  

I've also learned that the most caring, supportive, amazing human beings on earth hang out on the DIS BL thread, and I am so very, very, very lucky to have found you all.  

HAVE A WONDERFUL, FABULOUS, AMAZING, MAGICAL DAY!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Taryn- The kids have a half day about 15 Wednesdays during the year. DD2 only goes a half day every Monday and Wednesday and full days the other 3 days.

It's pouring here this morning! Going to get stuff done around the house this morning and pick up the girls and head to the movies for the 12:30 show. Got some laundry to do and try to do a bit more packing. I also need to get making shirts for the trip. I'll try and get those printed today.

Did 2.5 miles this morning. Stopped due to a cramp. I'll try and do more later. I'll bring a Special K bar to the movies so I don't touch the popcorn. Got my weight loss meeting tonight.

Gotta get moving!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I've learned that exercise is not a punishment! I've learned that I can control myself during the weekend. I've learned that fruits are great in smoothies. Greek yogurt is yummy and filling!  The main thing I have learned about myself is that I should and will make time for myself each day. Other things can wait. Everything will get done and putting too much stress on myself makes for an unhappy and unhealthy Mommy!


----------



## SettinSail

Hello BL friends, it's another dreary day here and very quiet for me.  Yesterday we had thick clouds and rain all day.  I waited until 2:30 to run, hoping for a break from the rain but it never came. Can't believe I ran 28 minutes in the rain.  It was also very cold, about 40 degrees F. Got an email last night that Yoga is cancelled today and Friday.  Our instructor had to make an emergency trip to the US for a sick relative.  So I don't have anything to do today!  A girl in my class invited others to go with her on the train downtown to the Markthalle but I just felt kinda blah this morning so I didn't go.  The Markthalle is huge gourmet market with foods from around the world and all kinds of specialties and delicacies.  Expensive too.  I have been catching up on housework and laundry and I watched the BL show this morning.  It was a good show.  I made a taco salad from our leftovers last night for lunch.  It was so good!  A bed of shredded lettuce, chopped tomatoes, red onion cut into thin rings, 3/4 cup leftover taco meat, 2 tbls shredded cheddar cheese and for dressing 3/4 cup salsa mixed with 1 tbls sour cream.  For dinner we are having chicken stir fry over rice.



tigger813 said:


> DD1 made my day this morning! She gave me a hug and then said "Mom, you're so skinny!" Then she did her hug test and is reaching even farther around me than before! I wanted to cry!



  So sweet!  



mikamah said:


> *Shawn*Sounds like you had a great trip.  Talking about the holidays, I work with a guy from Germany, and every christmas we intentionally irritate him by talking about the German Christmas Pickle tradition, and he goes ballistic saying that the german christmas pickle is not a true german tradition.  Ah, the christmas traditions that bring a smile to my face.



That is hilarious!  I didn't know about this so I googled it.  It is not hard to make a German go ballistic  (No offense meant to anyone)



jennz said:


> DD and I are in the middle of our HP marathon to get ready for Friday.  It turns out the timing of the movie might be a good thing, it's the same as the first middle school dance and dd wasn't sure about going - so when I told her she can't b/c we have HP she sounded relieved.  And so it begins....  She was funny though, after that I told her I don't think I went to many dances in school and she said "Well what's the point?  You can dance at home AND video tape it!"



Ah, the joys of the MS years  My son loved the dances in 6th & 7th but now it seems all the 8th graders are "too cool" for school dances   I have gained some insight into my son from reading the book recommended here for disorganized boys.  Now I know when he is saying "I don't know" or "I don't care" its really a code that he is not going to come out and say anything or make any decision and that way he can't be wrong later.  I've identified him (via the book) as a "Scattered Charmer"



corinnak said:


> You know, that century mark is a big deal.  I don't know if this is the case for you or not, but I have read a few people talking about what it took to cross various weight thresholdsand it's usually about some sort of underlying, unspoken worry about what it means.  Being a person who weighs 1-something vs. a person who weighs 2-something, well, that's kind  of a change in identity, even.
> 
> Of course sometimes the mind is ready and you're doing all the right things and the body just takes its sweet time.  Keep on trekking - you'll get there!



You wrote this for Tggrstarr but I am right there with her stuck in the same spot so I took this advice to heart too.  Today the last of the 2 lbs picked up over the weekend are gone so I have a shot at getting under that mark soon.  I am sooooo ready!  



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone!  I am sorry I haven't been around.  I had the distinct displeasure of a migraine from Saturday morning through last night.  I've been reading, though.  I've been feeling really overwhelmed with life in general.  There just seem to be so many aspects of my life that are in transition and over which I have no control:  DS's college application process is energy-consuming; DD's apartment mate got a fantastic job in DC and is moving out their apartment 3 months into a one-year lease; work pressure is insane; my knee is an utter disaster and I've nothing more than walk as little as possible since the 9 miles I did on 11/7, etc. etc.
> 
> On a happy note, I see that Connie finished her 10k --  -- I am so happy for you, Connie, though I am so sorry your hip is hurting so badly.  I wish I could help.  My physical therapist thinks my hip pain is due to very tight muscles and has me doing an exercise where I lie flat on my back with a towel wrapped around my foot and I hold my leg straight out, pull it up, and over across my other leg.  It stretches the muscles in the hip and improves flexibility and helps to minimize pain.
> 
> Taryn - Congrats on your website. I'd love to have the link. Pretty please?
> 
> I am so sorry for missing so many people.  I have a HUGE hearing tomorrow and I should be buried in paper, reading and preparing. I just had to check in here.  Hopefully, sometime soon I will get my head and body back in this game.  I am horrified at the prospect of stepping on the scale and seeing that I've lost probably a month's progress due to slacking.
> 
> Hugs, all!



Wow, you have a lot on your plate  Hope you can take it one day at a time and see light at the end of the tunnel soon.  Thanks for sharing the stretch, I am always looking for a good hip stretch



Rose&Mike said:


> He brought home a whole big bag of Lays!



Wow, you are really disciplined to have him take them back to the store  Last week, I asked DH to bring me a Snickers
home and he came home with a package of 6
This was last Thursday and yesterday I ate the last one.  I think I ate 3 and DS at 3   YOU did the right thing!



cclovesdis said:


> Today was an overall miserable day. I was too upset to study. But, I actually think a break from studying was a good idea. I am planning to study for a good 4 hours tomorrow morning and then relax at least until after dinner. If I study for 5 hours in total, I'll be very happy. I slept in this morning-that was another good choice. I'm hoping to wake up when the alarm goes off tomorrow and possibly exercise before breakfast. I need some exercise for the emotional benefit more than the weight loss benefit. Eating is remaining under control through all of this and I am down since Friday, so really, right now, exercising is necessary for me emotionally.
> 
> Sorry about the vent.



I think a break may do you good   Hope you are having a productive day today!



flipflopmom said:


> IGood things are happening with Pampered Chef, and I am thrilled. I'll share more in a few days, once I've had time to process it all.  For now, I'll say that it could be life changing, and I think I'll be able to buy the girls a few Christmas presents.  Not a ton, but there will be something under the tree!





I found one thing I want for me and still browsing for gifts for others.  Have always loved their quality.



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Wednesday, Nov. 17th..Think back through your weight loss journey, what have you learned about yourself along the way?
> 
> HAVE A WONDERFUL, FABULOUS, AMAZING, MAGICAL DAY!
> Taryn



Thanks, you do the same!  

I have discovered that if I don't ever quit, I can continue on my weight loss journey and not have to start all over again.  I can mess up, I can take a break, I can have a gain, I can have a blowout, I just have to keep focusing on forward progress, no matter how slow.  I have also discovered that exercise gets easier the more you do it and that I can do some things I did not think were possible.

I think I will work on some needlework this afternoon; it's the good kind of day for that and then I need to get on the elliptical at some point.  I'm not sure if I will go on the hike tomorrow or not, esp if it's cold and rainy out
I can talk myself out of anything

Have a great day!
Shawn


----------



## pjlla

Happy rainy Wednesday morning friends!!  I am at work, but I remembered to bring my laptop and I have some free time during the day, so I am hoping to be able to do some catching up!!

OMG..... I just heard the funniest thing!  The little boy across the room just finished doing the pledge of allegiance ...."with liberty and Justin's frog." 

I'm gonna grab my cold water bottle from the teacher's room fridge and spend the next 30 minutes trying to catch up here.  Then I will be able to jump on sporatically between student visits (I am a reading specialist today! ).......P


----------



## Dreamer24

Jenn, I definitely belong in a slackers thread these days!
Tigger, congratulations on 50 lbs!  Thats incredible!
Flipflopmom, I feel exactly the same way.  Go out to eat seems to be the answer to everything!  Its a cycle I need to learn to break!

Have a great Wednesday everyone.  With each choice you make today, remember that weigh in day is just 2 days away!


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Finished giving my massage and just waiting for my boss to return so I can head out to get The Christmas Carol and a few other things.
> 
> It's a dreary day here!
> 
> QOTD:My pick me up is Christmas music or Disney music. I had those blahs last night and ended up eating chips and dip. I also am loving listening to the podcasts! They are definitely a pick me up!
> 
> Burgers for supper tonight on potato rolls. I'll also put some pickles and chipotle mayo on mine. Not sure if I'll get in another workout but as long as I'm drinking my water and green tea that's good.
> 
> Getting up at 5am to workout is catching up to me! I fell asleep a little after 9 last night on the couch. I was also really cold last night. DH thought I was crazy. I ended up sleeping in my heavy Grumpy sweatshirt last night.
> 
> Maybe I'll take a little nap today, yeah, right, like that's going to happen! DD2 has dancing tonight and I should really get to the dump tonight or maybe wait until Thursday afternoon when it's not dark.
> 
> I'm starting to get that overwhelmed feeling that I always get before a trip. Luckily I have 2 weeks to get things set for that trip. We need to make our grocery list for Publix and I need to make sure DH has enough shorts. Of course, trying to buy shorts in NE in mid November is a challenge.
> 
> I had my LUNA protein bar for lunch and I'll have some more water in the car on the way to shopping. Hoping I can also finish listening to last week's podcasts since I see that the new ones are being recorded as we speak!
> 
> TTFN



I totally understand that overwhelmed feeling.  I always have that when I am preparing for a big trip.  Make lists and follow them and you will feel better.... I promise. In fact, I usually sleep with a paper and pencil next to the bed the last few nights before a big trip/event.  That way, if/when I wake up during the night with a thought, I can write it down and go right back to sleep.... no worrying about whether or not I will remember the thought in the morning!



corinnak said:


> Pamela!  Congratulations on the Lego victory - not easy stuff, by any means!  My DS's season is just warming up and we have a meet coming up in December.
> 
> Also congrats on the swimming triumph!
> 
> And finally the biggest Congratulations of all for avoiding the pizza and bake sale with your pre-brought foods!  Good planning, girl!!



It was a great weekend for the whole family.  I ended up eating well again on Sunday.  I packed all of my foods for the day at DD's swim meet and I resisted the concession stand totally.  Plus I made a healthy dinner at home that night, even though it was late and I was tired.  I made a good decision for both my health and my wallet!  



corinnak said:


> Like Maria,  I am psyched for the new WW plan, too, though I have this theory that it is going to be harder as a vegetarian if points go up on things like beans and lentils.  Time alone will tell.  Apparently some people on the community have preview materials and can start talking about their experience (though not details) on Nov. 22.  Only a week!
> 
> In the meantime, I am trying to incorporate some of the things they've been mentioning about it in the press - more whole foods, more fruits and vegetables (while fruit isn't free yet, I am trying to think of it as something that I can have when I want it - if I blow my 35 flex points on fruit this week, there are worse things!) and more protein/less refined carbohydrate.  I used to do more along these lines, but at some point (over the summer, ahem) I got out of the mindset a little bit more.
> 
> I am still trying to shake lose the last few "summer" pounds - and yeah, it is November!!! - and I realized that I am a little grudging about giving up the "treats" I had added back in under maintenance.  It is hard to lose the last few pounds because there is less excess to trim, but honestly, I know what I have to do, I just have to do it.
> 
> ALSO - at book club on Sunday, I had two dark chocolate mini-peanut-butter-cups from Trader Joe's.  I gave myself an allowance of 2 points to use on something "junky" and I stuck to it.  I had been sneaking a lot of little treats that add up over the past few weeks, and I think if I give myself a daily allowance for treats, I might be able to stop the extra munching.
> 
> Yeah, this is all stuff I knew back when....but it is so easy to forget!


I know what you mean about the summer weight.  I STILL have a few pounds left of the 5-ish I gained over the summer (mostly in just one week ).  But I will keep plugging along.  

I am really looking forward to hearing about the new WW program.  I will have to get my info from the folks here and chit-chat on the WW message boards, since I haven't been an "official" WW member since about 2004.  



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone!  I am sorry I haven't been around.  I had the distinct displeasure of a migraine from Saturday morning through last night.  I've been reading, though.  I've been feeling really overwhelmed with life in general.  There just seem to be so many aspects of my life that are in transition and over which I have no control:  DS's college application process is energy-consuming; DD's apartment mate got a fantastic job in DC and is moving out their apartment 3 months into a one-year lease; work pressure is insane; my knee is an utter disaster and I've nothing more than walk as little as possible since the 9 miles I did on 11/7, etc. etc.
> 
> I am so sorry for missing so many people.  I have a HUGE hearing tomorrow and I should be buried in paper, reading and preparing. I just had to check in here.  Hopefully, sometime soon I will get my head and body back in this game.  I am horrified at the prospect of stepping on the scale and seeing that I've lost probably a month's progress due to slacking.
> 
> Hugs, all!



Life is kicking you hard right now... huh?  And you can't even count on those exercise endorphins to help.  I hope your hearing goes well today.  

I am going to talk to you here like I would want someone to talk to me if I were feeling like you seem to be...

DON'T give up!  You need to get on the scale, face the music, and give yourself a FRESH START.  No matter where you are, it is not as bad as it could be if you just throw in the towel.  Get a handle on it now while it is  do-able.  

Plan a week's worth of healthy meals (or at last, dinners).  Shop for that week and post the menu on the fridge for all to see.  Pull out your food journal, turn to a fresh page, get a new fancy pen and put it right on the counter, ready to use!  

Tomorrow is a new day and you can make a fresh start.  Trust me, you will feel better about EVERYTHING in your life if you get your food/eating back in control.  

Sorry that the knee is not cooperating.... but find a way to do SOMETHING.... bicep curls, overhead presses, SOMETHING.  Again... it will make you feel better and in control.

Hope this helps.



Rose&Mike said:


> We decided to have Amy's bowls for dinner because again, even though I planned dinner, just wasn't in the cooking mood. So I asked Mike to get me one of those tiny bags of Lays--the ones that cost like 30 cents when he got the Amy's. Remember chips are my achilles heel. I do not have them very often. He brought home a whole big bag of Lays! I almost had a panic attack. I made him take them back (we live a mile from the grocery store). I just couldn't have them in the house, or in his car, or anywhere for that matter. Not very rational, I know. Anyhow, really enjoyed my Amy's and my tiny bag of chips and a beer!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great evening. I am off tomorrow! Woohoo! Hoping to sleep past 5:00am.



BIG round of applause in your decision to have Mike return the chips!!  

Reminds me.... today is my "engagement anniversary" and my sweet DH thought he was being so nice and planned a little dinner picnic for us... but honestly, I'm not sure what he was thinking!  THere is NO WAY I am going to eat cheese and crackers and summer sausage and wine etc.  I told him I would sit and talk and eat some fruit, but I'm not indulging like that on a Wednesday.  But if he wanted to save it for Saturday then maybe we could have a nice dinner together.  I hope I didn't hurt his feelings.... after all, how many husband's actually remember engagement anniversaries!!  I told him I really appreciate it, but I didn't really have the time or the calories to do this on a Wednesday.  Hope he understood and we can reschedule this for Saturday. I think he really just wanted to impress me by remembering the day! (20 years ago, btw!)



flipflopmom said:


> Today's QOTD is a bit introspective.....
> 
> QOTD Wednesday, Nov. 17th..Think back through your weight loss journey, what have you learned about yourself along the way?
> 
> For me, I've learned that I like healthy food, and I am just as satisfied with snacking on carrots as chips.  I've learned that unless I take control of a situation, it controls me.  I've learned that school lunches pack on pounds, unsweetened tea tastes just as good as sweet now, and that food is not an experience.  The experience is the time together preparing and eating a meal, and food is fuel.  I am just as fueled from a quick meal prepped and shared at home as a quick meal eaten from a drive through, and the experience is so much better.  I've learned that what I do RIGHT NOW not only impacts me 20 years from now, but my girls, too.  And finally, depravation only works for a while.  If I am craving something, it's best to have a taste or two and get it out of my system, than deny that, obsess over it, and turn it into something bigger than it really is.  I mean, c'mon Taryn, it's food, not a million dollars.  It won't change my life for the better or worse just to eat a bite of chocolate or 2 or 3 potato chips.  Get it over with and MOVE ON!
> 
> I've also learned that the most caring, supportive, amazing human beings on earth hang out on the DIS BL thread, and I am so very, very, very lucky to have found you all.
> 
> HAVE A WONDERFUL, FABULOUS, AMAZING, MAGICAL DAY!
> Taryn



I love your answer!  You have said very much what I would, so I am not going to repeat.  It is HARD to start changing life patterns of celebrating by eating (and overeating)!  But by making smart decisions about our lives now, we are helping our children change that pattern!  Holidays like t.giving and other family celebrations are supposed to be about the time together... not how  much you can eat!!  You have such a great insight about all of this Taryn!



SettinSail said:


> I have been catching up on housework and laundry and I watched the BL show this morning.  It was a good show.  I made a taco salad from our leftovers last night for lunch.  It was so good!  A bed of shredded lettuce, chopped tomatoes, red onion cut into thin rings, 3/4 cup leftover taco meat, 2 tbls shredded cheddar cheese and for dressing 3/4 cup salsa mixed with 1 tbls sour cream.  For dinner we are having chicken stir fry over rice.
> 
> I have discovered that if I don't ever quit, I can continue on my weight loss journey and not have to start all over again. * I can mess up, I can take a break, I can have a gain, I can have a blowout, I just have to keep focusing on forward progress, no matter how slow. * I have also discovered that exercise gets easier the more you do it and that I can do some things I did not think were possible.
> 
> Shawn


Yum.... taco salad!! 

I LOVE what you said (the bolded part)!  We ALL need to use that as part of our healthy living MANTRA!! I'll try to remember to print this and add it to my inspiration book!

Okay.... caught up on one page.... just 20 or 30 left  ..............P


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> He brought home a whole big bag of Lays! I almost had a panic attack. I made him take them back (we live a mile from the grocery store).


And that is one big reason you are at goal and maintaining.  That is awesome, and I'd guess after 2 trips to the store, it won't happen again.  



flipflopmom said:


> Good things are happening with Pampered Chef, and I am thrilled. I'll share more in a few days, once I've had time to process it all.  For now, I'll say that it could be life changing, and I think I'll be able to buy the girls a few Christmas presents.  Not a ton, but there will be something under the tree!
> 
> Taryn


So happy to hear this.  I'd love the website too, though I'm a little embarrassed to say here that I need an ice cream scoop. Hope you slept better last night.



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Wednesday, Nov. 17th..Think back through your weight loss journey, what have you learned about yourself along the way?


I have learned that patience is key, and I don't have to handle my emotions with food all the time, exercise makes me feel better, physically and more importantly emotionally, I can actually run, and there is a bra that makes that possible, though my life will have highs and lows, I am strong and will be able to ride the waves, and make it through the lows.  I have also learned that you can make some true friendships and get inspiration and support from people you have never met in person.  



lisah0711 said:


> First day of Princess training in my new shoes.    It will be a treadmill run as it is cold, raining and blowing about 30 mph.  I'm sure I should be a trouper and run outside but I just don't want to do that to my new shoes!


How was your run, Princess??!!??



jennz said:


> DD and I are in the middle of our HP marathon to get ready for Friday.  It turns out the timing of the movie might be a good thing, it's the same as the first middle school dance and dd wasn't sure about going - so when I told her she can't b/c we have HP she sounded relieved.  And so it begins....  She was funny though, after that I told her I don't think I went to many dances in school and she said "Well what's the point?  You can dance at home AND video tape it!"


That is so cute.  She has a very valid point.  Have fun with the HP marathon.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> IYesterday's conference turned out to be really good, I'm glad I went. I also have a new pair of running shoes (Asics Nimbus 12), so I should be nice and comfy come January for the WDW Half.


That is so cool you're doing the wdw half and the princess half!!   



mommyof2Pirates said:


> IIts a rainy cloudy day here today too.  I am down to the bare minimum of food at home and was excited that today we were scheduled to have a drug rep lunch brought in.  Unfortunately they called this morning and cancelled on us.  Apparently they had a death in the family.  Understandable but the entire office was counting on a meal and most of us did not bring lunch and dont have money to buy anything.  Its sad we are all in a decent paying profession and no one ever has money.  It really is hard right now for so many people.  Gas is up to almost 3$ a gallon. Thats really what had us falling short this pay.  So not sure what I am going to eat today but I guess it will help in getting the lb off that I put on over the weekend.


  Hope you found something to eat.  



tigger813 said:


> I'm starting to get that overwhelmed feeling that I always get before a trip. Luckily I have 2 weeks to get things set for that trip. We need to make our grocery list for Publix and I need to make sure


Ah but think of that amazing feeling when you get on the plane in 2 weeks.



SettinSail said:


> I have gained some insight into my son from reading the book recommended here for disorganized boys.  Now I know when he is saying "I don't know" or "I don't care" its really a code that he is not going to come out and say anything or make any decision and that way he can't be wrong later.  I've identified him (via the book) as a "Scattered Charmer"


This is very interesting.  My son hate to be wrong.  Sounds like a good book. What's the name of it? 
We had tacos monday and yesterday I made a salad just like yours.  I threw black beans, corn, salsa, cheese and leftover meat in it, and it was so good.  I was so excited for it, partly because I threw it all together monday night, so I didn't have to think about making lunch yesterday.  It's the little things in life.



pjlla said:


> "with liberty and Justin's frog."


  So funny.  Hope you have a nice day with plenty of free dis-ing time.  

*CC*-Hang in there.  Hope today is a better day for you. 

*Joanne*-God bless you son for serving his country, and a big hug to you and your family.  I hope you have a wonderful day with him.

hugs to all who are feeling overwhelmed.  Such a busy time of year, and it's hard to take some time for yourselves, but you deserve it.  

It's raining and I don't go in to work til 10, so I had some time to catch up.  It's supposed to clear up this afternoon, so I'll go to the park and run after school.  I need to get the food under control.  I've been good at home, but there was ice cream cake at work and then cookies and candy at an inservice, and before I even thought about it, I was shovelling them in my mouth.  Stupid.  I know what to do.  I need to start journalling again.  So stop talking about it, and just do it.  I am committing to myself to track my food from now til next wednesday.  8 measly day.  I can do that.  No excuses.  Thanks for listening guys. 

Hope you all have a happy day.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Sorry folks.  I got caught in birthday stuff here and forgot yesterday was Tuesday.  Too busy dealing with my sister birthday yesterday, and getting ready for my daughters birthday today.  Here are most of the results, and I'll post the rest late tonight.  Hope everybody is doing great!
Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats Rose&Mike, 50sjayne & flipflopmom!)

LOSERS:
THE MISSING SECTION WILL COME LATER
Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a *TOP 11 LIST * which is everybody over 0.6% loss!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 10 Superstars!!* 
#11- 0.61% - cclovesdis 
#10- 0.67% - mikamah 
#9- 0.69% - Dreamer24
#8- 0.79% - tggrrstarr 
#7- 0.94% - my3princes  
#6- 1.02% - dvccruiser76 
#5- 1.06% - MacG 
#4- 1.19% - tigger813 
#3- 1.38% - KristiMc 
#2- 1.41% - disneymom2one
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 10 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 2.08% - carmiedog  

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * carmiedog *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Just a quick check in.

I did get something to eat yesterday.  The dr I work for bought us all lunch.  The only issue was everyone choose chinese.  I got chicken and broccoli with the sauce on the side and noodles.  I felt stuffed and gross after eating it.  I didnt eat much for dinner last night because I was still full.  

I forgot that I have enough points on my subway card for a free 6 inch so I will use that today for lunch. 

My husband is on the verge of a nervous breakdown.  He gets so worked up about his job and can not handle the stress of people coming down on him.  Its not the job itself its just how he is talked to and blamed for everything.  He made an appt for the doctor tomorrow so hopefully that helps him to talk to someone and maybe get some meds to try for the time being.  He is looking for other opportunities so hopefully something turns up.  

The whole situation along with the worries of money and the stress of my own job, and making sure my kids are happy are starting to take a toll on me as well.  I am getting the feeling of everything falling out of my control and I hate it.  I feel tearful often and sad.  I wish things would get better.  I know they will but I hope it happens quickly.  I hate feeling like this.  I am usually such an upbeat positive person.  

Gosh I am starting to feel that instead of this being a board to talk about weight loss it is now my mental health outlet.  I know you all dont mind listening and it honestly helps so much.  You all are amazing.  Thank you.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congrats to all the Losers and maintainers, esp Carmiedog!!!



JOANNEL said:


> He is in Alabama going to OTS.(Officer Training School) The way the Airforce does their leave he would have to take 9 days leave in order to stay for Thanksgiving. His leave would start Saturday and not stop until he gets back even if some of those days are week ends and holidays. So I understand why he needs to go back. Part of it is the girlfriend, she is going in December and he wants to save the few days he has. He has only been in since May so he has 10 days. We are going to to Turkey Friday night and then go to see Harry Potter.


Have an amazing visit!

CC--I don't know what's been going on, other than studying, but I'm guessing something. Just hang in there. I'm thinking about you. Hope you get some exercise in.



flipflopmom said:


> Good things are happening with Pampered Chef, and I am thrilled. I'll share more in a few days, once I've had time to process it all.  For now, I'll say that it could be life changing, and I think I'll be able to buy the girls a few Christmas presents.  Not a ton, but there will be something under the tree!
> 
> Taryn


 Glad it is going so well!



my3princes said:


> I  promise that I've read along, I'm just too exhausted to post much.
> 
> 
> QOTD:  I either think about our trip to Cancun last year or remember how fortunate we are to have Hunter after the scare last year and that puts everything into perspective.


Hi Deb. Hope everything is going great on the new job!



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Wednesday, Nov. 17th..Think back through your weight loss journey, what have you learned about yourself along the way?
> 
> For me, I've learned that I like healthy food, and I am just as satisfied with snacking on carrots as chips.  I've learned that unless I take control of a situation, it controls me.  I've learned that school lunches pack on pounds, unsweetened tea tastes just as good as sweet now, and that food is not an experience.  The experience is the time together preparing and eating a meal, and food is fuel.  I am just as fueled from a quick meal prepped and shared at home as a quick meal eaten from a drive through, and the experience is so much better.  I've learned that what I do RIGHT NOW not only impacts me 20 years from now, but my girls, too.  And finally, *depravation only works for a while. * If I am craving something, it's best to have a taste or two and get it out of my system, than deny that, obsess over it, and turn it into something bigger than it really is.  I mean, c'mon Taryn, it's food, not a million dollars.  It won't change my life for the better or worse just to eat a bite of chocolate or 2 or 3 potato chips.  Get it over with and MOVE ON!
> 
> I've also learned that the most caring, supportive, amazing human beings on earth hang out on the DIS BL thread, and I am so very, very, very lucky to have found you all.
> 
> HAVE A WONDERFUL, FABULOUS, AMAZING, MAGICAL DAY!
> Taryn


Great answer Taryn. I totally agree with the bolded part.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I've learned that exercise is not a punishment!


 I loved this. I actually feel like I'm being punished if I don't get to exercise. And I know Mike feels punished if I don't exercise--I'm a little more high strung on the days I don't go to the Y.



SettinSail said:


> I have discovered that if I don't ever quit, I can continue on my weight loss journey and not have to start all over again.  I can mess up, I can take a break, I can have a gain, I can have a blowout, I just have to keep focusing on forward progress, no matter how slow.  I have also discovered that exercise gets easier the more you do it and that I can do some things I did not think were possible.
> 
> Have a great day!
> Shawn


 Great answer!



pjlla said:


> OMG..... I just heard the funniest thing!  The little boy across the room just finished doing the pledge of allegiance ...."with liberty and Justin's frog."


This made me smile. I have a DS story--can you tell I've been missing him. Anyhow, remember the song Linger? He and his friends used to sing the one line--it's a free ride, on your own teddy bear. It was so cute!

That was sweet of your DH to remember, but I totally get the--you want me to eat what????. You should have told him you were having a meat free day. The you could have nibbled on the cheese, had a sip of wine and he'd have been none the wiser! I think some guys just don't get what a struggle this is sometimes. Maybe it's because men tend to take it off a lot faster than women, I don't know. I have no idea what day we got engaged. I know it was in the summer. I'm sure Mike has no idea either. So I don't have to worry about any impromptu surprises!

Kathy--Should we be watching for your daily report on whether you journaled? You can do it, I know you can!!! And I agree with you about a good jog bra--priceless in my opinion!


mommyof2Pirates said:


> Just a quick check in.
> 
> My husband is on the verge of a nervous breakdown.  He gets so worked up about his job and can not handle the stress of people coming down on him.  Its not the job itself its just how he is talked to and blamed for everything.  He made an appt for the doctor tomorrow so hopefully that helps him to talk to someone and maybe get some meds to try for the time being.  He is looking for other opportunities so hopefully something turns up.
> 
> The whole situation along with the worries of money and the stress of my own job, and making sure my kids are happy are starting to take a toll on me as well.  I am getting the feeling of everything falling out of my control and I hate it.  I feel tearful often and sad.  I wish things would get better.  I know they will but I hope it happens quickly.  I hate feeling like this.  I am usually such an upbeat positive person.
> 
> Gosh I am starting to feel that instead of this being a board to talk about weight loss it is now my mental health outlet.  I know you all dont mind listening and it honestly helps so much.  You all are amazing.  Thank you.


Lindsay--Is your DH sleeping poorly? Has he been sleeping poorly for a while? The reason I ask, is about 6 years ago Mike almost ended up in the hospital. He was the design manager on what was tagged "the most difficult new product launch ever at the time". He went weeks on just a few hours a night. He was waking up at 3 or 4 everyday and going into work because he was so stressed he couldn't sleep. They wanted to put him on anti-depressants, stick in the hospital, etc. He just needed to sleep. A week on ambien and he was able to think rationally again. Sleeping doesn't make your problems go away, just helps you to deal with them.  I hope your DH is able to figure out something that works for him. And I'm sure you are getting stressed out too. Keep getting your exercise and eat as healthy as you can to make up for the added stress. And please vent anytime you need to.

Ok, I'm going to repond to the QOTD on the next reply.


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> Hi P! Congrats on all the robotics stuff and congrats to DD on her 200 IM.
> 
> I made carmelized onion, apple and goat cheese pizza for dinner. It was very tasty!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great evening!


Thanks for the congrats to my kids!  It was certainly a proud parent weekend!

That sounds like the pizza I tried to duplicate recently.... I originaly had it at California Pizza Kitchen down at Foxwoods Casino.  It was pear and gorgonzola and walnut.... I tried to make my version on whole wheat crust with goat cheese and carmelized pears and onions and skipped the nuts.  It was good but not nearly the same.  Next time I am going to try to use a bit of REAL gorgonzola and a few nuts... the goat cheese was good, but it wasn't the same.  But the carmelized pears and onions were unbelievably good!  I feel like I am doing something wrong with the goat cheese.  It doesn't melt and spread like regular cheese... so I ended up with warm lumps of goat cheese around the pizza... next time should I warm the cheese and spread it on smoothly???



donac said:


> pjilla congrats on the robotics prizes.
> 
> I know what everyone means about songs in church.  Songs have powerful effect on people.  I know that a certain song brings tears to my eyes because it is  my mom's favorite.  She is still with us but I know that it is on  her list of things to do for her later in her life.



THanks!

I know exactly what you all mean about the songs in church.  Often I find that if I am feeling less than enthusiastic about church, or when we have been trying to find a new church or make a decision about a church, my favorite hymn will end up on the schedule for that Sunday and I KNOW it is a sign!  



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD: Tuesday, Nov.16th  What do you do for an instant mood enhancer, that's not food/exercise related, when you've got the blahs?



Organizing, cleaning, scrapping.  All of those things make me feel better!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--DS is driving with friends who live in the area. It's making me a little nervous, but will save us a ton of money. It's 500 miles, 7-8 hours. They are leaving Tuesday after class--so not until 5pm. When he flies it usually takes about the same amount of time, between layovers, etc.
> 
> News on the job front--Mike is going to temporarily (4 months) fill the position they posted. And then in 4 months both he and his boss (and his boss' boss) can see how they feel about things. Gives everyone, including Mike, and out if they decide it's not the best position for him. Mike is excited. I am not sure how I feel. But he's happy, so that's all that matters. They are announcing it in such a way that if any of the parties decide to go a differenct direction, no one looks bad. So that's good, I guess.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I'll say a prayer for DS's safe travels.  DD is finally at the age where some friends have cars/licenses.  She's only been in a car with one girl twice, but I was very nervous both times... but I just keep reminding myself it is another step toward adulthood.  

Glad there is some good news for Mike on the job-front.  The four months will get you through the holidays with hopefully less stress and some time to reflect.  Maybe by the time this assignment is up, things will look better!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its a rainy cloudy day here today too.  I am down to the bare minimum of food at home and was excited that today we were scheduled to have a drug rep lunch brought in.  Unfortunately they called this morning and cancelled on us.  Apparently they had a death in the family.  Understandable but the entire office was counting on a meal and most of us did not bring lunch and dont have money to buy anything.  Its sad we are all in a decent paying profession and no one ever has money.  It really is hard right now for so many people.  Gas is up to almost 3$ a gallon. Thats really what had us falling short this pay.  So not sure what I am going to eat today but I guess it will help in getting the lb off that I put on over the weekend.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.




I feel your pain about the lunch and the gas prices.  During this time of year, with double swim practices for DD, swim meets and robotics meets on the weekends, work, etc, etc I am filling my tank about every 3 -4 days.  It is CRAZY!  In fact... I filled from very empty on Saturday night and filled again last night from very empty!!  That was just 72 hours.... 14 gallons gone!  No wonder I feel like I live in my car!!

I hope you were all able to find an affordable lunch alternative.

Okay.... two pages down!!................P


----------



## Rose&Mike

Uggh! I started this big long emotional post about what I have learned and DS called and when I went to post it--gone! 

DS was on the fence about whether to drive home or fly at Christmas and said he wants to drive because he doesn't want to deal with TSA anymore than he has to. We're flying to Disney at Christmas. DS flys a lot, so I get it. He told me twice this summer when he flew he's been pulled out for extra screening and that he's been feeling profiled lately. When he flew back from Orlando in October he got pulled out to have his hands swiped and for a body scan along with the Irish kid in front of him. (They weren't doing body scans on everyone yet.) He said, I'm sorry, but no one else got pulled out but me--the foreignish looking kid and the college kid from Ireland--and they were in line one after the other. He said he got an extra look in August too. Mike used to get profiled every time he flew in the 90s. We called it "flying while khaki." (Mike's Mom was from India). DS is a pretty rational kid, but I kind of wondered how he was going to react to the patdowns, etc. He assures he will keep his teenage opinions to himself when we fly in December.

So for the QOTD:
What have I learned about myself through my weight loss journey?
I had a great reply, but it's gone. I'll give you the cliff notes:
I have learned to trust the process, and this has helped me in all aspects of my life. I don't like to think of it as having patience, but just learning to wait for things. I think growing up in a constant state of fight or flight, I did not learn how to just enjoy the journey. We were always just constantly worried about everything. 

Thanks for the positive comments about the chips. Wasn't sure if I was over reacting. But I am trying to listen to the little voice in my head. I hate it that I still have to avoid things, but I think this is just the way it is now. I used to think of weight loss as something you do until you are done. Not anymore. Now I think of healthy eating and exercise as something I do period. I can't look at it anymore as a journey with an end, but have to look at it as an unending, but fun and exciting journey.


----------



## corinnak

Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks Corinna. I think I was having a double dose of pms on Saturday. I was a mess. I just could not imagine running the race without Mike. I have never gone more than 5 miles by myself--I get it that I'm the one that is running, but he's a pretty good running partner. I think with all the stomach stuff I've been dealing with, I just got overwhelmed about the whole thing. I know it will all work out. And we will probably have a really nice time. And if not, I will have lots of new WISH friends to visit with!
> 
> As for the bolded part--I get that. When I first switched to maintain, I was really still just losing, but slower. The past couple weeks I have felt much more like a maintainer. I don't see my weight going down anymore without a concerted effort. And I think it would be a big shift to make that effort. I don't eat a lot of treats, but I am not nearly as compulsive about my choices as I was when I was losing.



Rose - I am glad you are feeling better now about the Princess!  Sorry for my untimliness, but when I saw your post, I couldn't let it go without a comment.

It's so interesting how maintaining goes.  And also how it's just as hard to lose the last 5 pounds as it was the last time I did it!  



flipflopmom said:


> If I am craving something, it's best to have a taste or two and get it out of my system, than deny that, obsess over it, and turn it into something bigger than it really is.  *I mean, c'mon Taryn, it's food, not a million dollars.  It won't change my life for the better or worse just to eat a bite of chocolate or 2 or 3 potato chips.*  Get it over with and MOVE ON!



All right, I LOVE this.  The bolded part is such a wise insight - even though when you say it, it's really obvious, in that moment when we want the bite of chocolate, that is not what traditionally pops into my head.  I love the way it takes the power right away from the food.




tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I've learned that exercise is not a punishment! I've learned that I can control myself during the weekend. I've learned that fruits are great in smoothies. Greek yogurt is yummy and filling!  *The main thing I have learned about myself is that I should and will make time for myself each day*. Other things can wait. Everything will get done and putting too much stress on myself makes for an unhappy and unhealthy Mommy!



Very true.  I always used to think of exercise as a punishment or something I "should" do or needed to do to make up for some awful thing I'd eaten.  How much more enjoyable is it when we think of it as a gift, something that we are lucky to be able to do!




pjlla said:


> OMG..... I just heard the funniest thing!  The little boy across the room just finished doing the pledge of allegiance ...."with liberty and Justin's frog."



Pamela - one of my son's is named Justin, so this made me smile  1. because it is cute and 2. because it is Justin's frog!!!  Now, we have a turtle, not a frog, but even so....Justin is going to love this.  At least the kid didn't think it was "Liver-tee" like I did when I was in elementary school!



Dreamer24 said:


> Jenn, I definitely belong in a slackers thread these days!



We all have our slacker days, weeks, months.  Lately I am thinking a lot about the Tortoise and the Hare as a metaphor for how individuals move through a challenge.  We can go too fast and burn ourselves out, stopping short of the finish, or we can go slowly and deliberately.  I think probably sometimes the tortoise even stopped for a little rest before he was ready to keep going.  It's OK to pause on the way as long as you don't turn around and head back toward the start!  


And now for a QOTD retrospective:

11/10 Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite Disney-inspired quote?

"All our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them."
-Walt Disney 

11/11 Thursday QOTD: Share your favorite lines from a song that speak TO you or ABOUT you.

I don't know that they say much about me, but there are two songs by The Rolling Stones that speak TO me sometimes, like at a buffet  :



> No, you can't always get what you want
> You can't always get what you want
> You can't always get what you want
> And if you try sometimes, you might find
> You get what you need.




11/12 Friday QOTD: If you were presented with a blank check, that had to be used on you or your household, no holds barred, what would you do with it?

All that practical stuff, PLUS:  Hire a tutor for the kids and go on a cruise around the world???   

11/13 Saturday QOTD: Is there something in your past that affected your weight/health NOW that you would like to do-over?

If I could go back and do it over, I would not gain so darned much weight with my first pregnancy.  I have an overwhelming number of stretch marks.  I didn't get any from my 2nd child because I just reused my old ones.  I also would go back and get myself some help for depression after my second son was born, especially after my grandmother died so soon afterward.  Those post partum hormones plus all that grief was more than I should have tried to bear on my own.  

11/14 Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite part about Thanksgiving? Do you have any special traditions?

We have been so lucky, we have spent the past few TG's at WDW.  Once with friends, twice on our own.  It was a lot of fun.  We are staying home this year and I am looking forward to making our traditional vegetarian thanksgiving dinner once again.

Cheddar Vegetable Pot Pie
Cranberry Port Relish,
Mushroom gravy
Mashed potatoes
Green beans
pumpkin pie
etc.
etc.

We also have a few other traditions:  When we weren't out of town, we always went to our friends' house and made and decorated roll-out cookies.  We have also gotten together with those same friends for a "Friends Thanksgiving."  This year, I think I am going to do all the cooking before and on T-Day and bring extras to their house for another feast.  This is my kids' favorite Thanksgiving tradition, apparently!   I just wish it weren't all revolving around FOOD.  It is the doing things with friends that makes it special, though.

11/15 Monday QOTD: Mondays are hard! What is one thing you have to look forward to this week?

Oh, I am late answering this one!!!  I am looking forward to a less frantic pace this week. The Book Festival at the kids' school is over, so that is a lot less to do.  I am also looking forward to seeing the play "The Skin of Our Teeth" at the high school - it is the same show in which I met DH in the fall of 1988.  And of course we are looking forward to Harry Potter!!!  Not sure when we'll get to see it, though.

11/16 Tuesday QOTD: What do you do for an instant mood enhancer, that's not food/exercise related, when you've got the blahs?



rifftrax shorts

There are samples for all the shorts - SO funny.  Laughter is the best cure for the blahs.

11/17 Wednesday QOTD: Think back through your weight loss journey, what have you learned about yourself along the way? 

So many things.  I've learned to recognize the "danger" signs - it's not good when I'm eating cereal out of the box or chocolate chips out of the bag.  Not a good sign at all.

I have learned that it is at least 80% food and probably no more than 20% exercise.

And strangely, I do enjoy a good workout - I never would have guessed it! 



In other news:  My hair color has settled down a good bit at last - I think it's the perfect degree of plumminess now - It mostly looks like I have brown hair, unless you look closely and then, yes, it is still purple!


----------



## corinnak

Ugh!  I keep forgetting to mention this, but a few pages back   someone mentioned being cold this fall/winter....

I just have to chime in and say that I've experienced the same thing.  It's nice in some ways not to have that extra layer of insulation, but this is the time of year I miss it more.  My cures:

Wool socks.  A small collection of jackets, hoodies and sweaters.  I just know I am going to need more than one layer every day.

Corn Bags - they have these for sale at some massage places and chiropractors in the area.  It's a bag full of feed corn or sometimes rice that you can microwave and it gets nice and warm.  Great for hands, feet and general coldness, the foot of the bed, the car, etc.

Hot Tea - My new favorite is The Republic of Tea Coconut Cocoa tea.  Mmmm.  It warms you up from the inside, and is nice to hold in your hands, too.

Soup - Similar to tea, it just makes me warm and satisfied.

Scarves - wearing a scarf is fashionable and adds just a little more warmth.

Vests - same idea as scarves.  I have a couple of fleece vests that are nice for a little added warmth under a jacket.

Hats - cover up that head chimney and you'll feel warmer - how much of our heat do we lose through the top of our heads?  I don't know, but I think it's a lot.

Stay warm!!


----------



## pjlla

mommyof2Pirates said:


> My weight once again has gone up over the weekend.  I just cant get it together for more than a week at a time.  Princess training starts next week so I am hoping to regiment myself again and stop the roller coaster.
> 
> My mom and I had some shopping therapy yesterday.  She had a bunch of coupons so she treated me yet again.  God I love my mommy!!!!!!
> 
> I got a new wool jacket for work.  Its a green color with black buttons.  I am not a color person and always go for black and grey but it looks really nice and stylish.  I also got 1 pair of grey pants, a black short sleeved top, a purple argyle sweater w/ a cami underneath, and a button down blouse that is while with silver sparkly tiny pin stripes.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed your weekend.



Sounds like you will be looking all spiffy!!  Remember, when you look good you feel good... so new clothes are often needed for good mental health!!



Connie96 said:


> My hip was giving me much less trouble last Friday than it had been since my last run on Tuesday evening, and Saturday morning, it was still tender, but not hurting. So... it was on! In an effort to be kinder to my hip, I decided to use a 3 minute run/1 minute walk interval (instead of my usual 4/1). This seemed to be fine for the first 1/2 mile. And then... we entered Cameron Park and the next four miles were hill after hill after hill. The turn around point was near a cliff formation called "Lover's Leap" if that helps draw the picture for you. But it wasn't just up there and back down. The road went UP and DOWN and UP and DOWN and UP, etc.,  followed by DOWN and UP and DOWN and UP and DOWN, etc. My hip injury and my calves were SCREAMING at me. After I got to the turn around, I chose to ignore my timer and just walk the ups and jog the downs. This seemed to work okay except that the downs were steep enough that the impact was jarring my hip pretty hard too. I was about halfway thru the race and about 3/4 way thru the hilly part when I really started wondering if I would have to walk the rest or even quit. But, I kept going just trying to take it easy and get done.  Finally I finished the hills and the last couple miles of the race were flat along the river and the pain subsided. It still hurt, but was nothing like it had been on the hills. I got right back into my 3/1 intervals and I was able to run/walk SO much better with SO much less pain. There was one more slope back up to the finish line, but I gritted my teeth, powered thru it and finished at 1:08:51.
> 
> A note about run/walk intervals... I know it seems counter intuitive, but THIS race is verifiable proof that you can finish in the same time or better WITH walk breaks. This is my 2nd 10K race. On my first (back in July of this year), I was in good health with no injuries, running (jogging) for the entire distance on a fairly flat course and I finished in 1:08:38.  For THIS race... The course was exceptionally hilly and I was running injured (and fighting a sinus infection), with frequent walk breaks and I finished only 13 SECONDS slower. Had the course been the same and if I hadn't been in pain the whole time, I am quite certain that I would have totally blown out my old PR. But, with all things considered, I am satisfied with my time. (On the other hand, to be within only 13 seconds of my PR, it is a little annoying that I didn't beat it.)
> 
> Okay, I know that's enough of a book from me, but... I'm not done yet!
> 
> My niece ran her first 5K. She's 9 and she ran the course completely on her own. It was a pretty leisurely run for her and she finished in 36:20.03 and took 3rd place for girls 10 and under. My older niece had to play a soccer tournament that day, so she couldn't race with us, but I am really anxious for them to run one together. They are quite competitive with each other and I am pretty certain they could take first and second as they challenge each other for bragging rights.
> 
> And, finally, my DD... she walked the 1 mile course with my mom. Mom said that she (Mom) was actually walking pretty fast and DD was kind of "trotting" to keep up with her most of the time. They finished the 1 mile in 17:09.03. They weren't really doing "finisher medals" for all the kids, but somehow I think my mom "suggested" that DD should have a medal and, sure enough, they gave her one. (After all, she is only 3 years old and she walked the whole mile without being carried or riding in a stroller or wagon.) My only problem at this point is that she'll always want a medal and I'll never again be able to take her to a race without paying her entrance fee.
> 
> So... post race... as soon as I finished running, my hip went nuts. I hurt SO bad. I stretched and stretched, but apparently couldn't hit the right spot. We waited around for results and walked thru the zoo with the kids, but I was limping the whole way. Getting in and out of the car was torture. I even went so far as to do the "ice bath" thing when I got home. I had never done this before and I guess I didn't get it quite cold enough or something because it didn't seem to help much. Sunday was pretty lazy because it hurt to move. I'm feeling a bit better today, but frequently still get a pretty good twinge. I am not planning to run again until Saturday. I'm a little nervous about running the half after having not run all week. Do y'all have any suggestions for "training" for a run that don't include running?
> 
> Am I being stupid here? Too stubborn? I'm hoping that the flat course that I'll be running on Saturday will be easier on my hip that the hills I train on or the monster hills I raced on last weekend. But, I also know that I'll be hobbling again when I'm done. After this race, I do have every intention of seeing an orthopaedist and trying to find out for sure what is going wrong and how to fix it. I also intend to take some time to heal, although I HOPE to start training again mid-December for a marathon-relay at the end of January.
> 
> I do apologize for the book. If you muddled thru the whole thing, you're a champ and I thank you.
> 
> Y'all enjoy what's left of your Monday!



Oh my gosh... that sounds really tough!  I KNOW I couldn't run all that!!  Sorry you are feeling stiff and sore.  I know that others have chimed in with some good advise, so I'll just way WTG on finishing the run!!



lisah0711 said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Busy day today.  I had to go to Macy's and buy some new jeans because the ones that I have were uncomfortably large.   My watches are spinning on my arms, too, so I am hoping for some good numbers on Friday.
> 
> I think it's pjlla who mentioned last year she has to wear a hoodie all the time in winter -- I think that's a good thing!
> 
> *pjlla,*  Wow!  You have a lot going on!



WOOHOO on the new jeans!  Were you able to find some you liked?  

I'm having trouble with watches too.  I wear cheap watches from Walmart.  When one dies, I just buy another. But this time around I really had trouble finding one that wasn't HUGE.  I tried two different styles from Target and had to return both.  I finally ended up with the exact same kind that just died from Walmart.  It is still a bit big, but I just push it up my arm a bit.  I really like the elastic-y bands rather than something I need to buckle, so it looks like I'll need to put up with this for now.... until someone in my life gets the hint that SOMEDAY I would like to own a nice quality everyday watch.... something REALLY nice that I could own the rest of my life... like a Rolex or Philip Patek.  Oh well... I can dream, right??

Okay... 3 pages caught up on and now it is lunch time!  Homemade split pea soup and a pear... warm and comforting and yummy!  Be back later............P


----------



## Rose&Mike

corinnak said:


> Rose - I am glad you are feeling better now about the Princess!  Sorry for my untimliness, but when I saw your post, I couldn't let it go without a comment.


Oh no, it wasn't an untimely reply at all. I'm sorry if I sounded like that. I loved your reply and knowing that it was going to be fine no matter what. I must admit, I am a little nervous that I am going to have trouble with the 13 miles by myself. I'm sure I will finish, but it's still a little scary. The other two 1/2s we've run this is what the last mile has been like: Me--I can't do it, Mike--yes you can, Me--I can't do it, I'm too tired, Mike--you should be tired you just ran 12 miles, Me--I can't do it, Mike--if you'd stop talking you'd have more energy to finish. Maybe I'll tape him and put him on my ipod to listen to for the last mile.

I'm the cold one. I am freezing! I think Taryn said she was cold too. The problem is I prefer to wear as little clothing as possible. And so I'm feeling strangled in all these piled on clothes! Thanks for the suggestions! I do like scarves, so maybe I will try that.

And Corinna--did you ever have an issue with hair falling out? I still feel like I'm shedding a lot. Not sure if it's a vegetarian thing, a weight loss thing, or just an age thing. I see my doctor in March I think, so I can always ask her what she thinks.
Ok, I'm going to go walk around the mall to get my steps in for the day. I think I might skip the Y today. Yesterday's run was tiring. We'll see how the steps go at the mall.

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## corinnak

Rose&Mike said:


> Oh no, it wasn't an untimely reply at all. I'm sorry if I sounded like that. I loved your reply and knowing that it was going to be fine no matter what. I must admit, I am a little nervous that I am going to have trouble with the 13 miles by myself. I'm sure I will finish, but it's still a little scary. The other two 1/2s we've run this is what the last mile has been like: Me--I can't do it, Mike--yes you can, Me--I can't do it, I'm too tired, Mike--you should be tired you just ran 12 miles, Me--I can't do it, Mike--if you'd stop talking you'd have more energy to finish. Maybe I'll tape him and put him on my ipod to listen to for the last mile.
> 
> I'm the cold one. I am freezing! I think Taryn said she was cold too. The problem is I prefer to wear as little clothing as possible. And so I'm feeling strangled in all these piled on clothes! Thanks for the suggestions! I do like scarves, so maybe I will try that.
> 
> And Corinna--did you ever have an issue with hair falling out? I still feel like I'm shedding a lot. Not sure if it's a vegetarian thing, a weight loss thing, or just an age thing. I see my doctor in March I think, so I can always ask her what she thinks.
> Ok, I'm going to go walk around the mall to get my steps in for the day. I think I might skip the Y today. Yesterday's run was tiring. We'll see how the steps go at the mall.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!



Rose - I was afraid I was just overreacting to a problem that had already been resolved.  

As for the last mile of the half....don't forget - the last mile is in EPCOT!!!!  It is going to be amazing.  Are you going to stop for pictures on the way or just push through?  That can make a difference to how you feel at the end as well.  Those pauses for photos in a Disney Race often leave me feeling GREAT at the finish.

I'm glad the coldness talk found the right reader!  I know what you mean about not wanting a lot of clothes - it doesn't bother me but I live with kids who would rather be cold than wear extra.  I am actually amazed by how much a difference the smartwool socks make to my comfort level - they aren't itchy like wool often is.  And if my feet are warm, the rest of me is usually OK. 

Oh, the other thing is that I think the first two cold weeks of the year are the toughest - it takes about that long to acclimate to the wintery weather.

And the hair falling out - I never had anything too severe, but for a while while I was losing, it did seem like I ended up with quite a bit every time I washed my hair.  It seems like it is less now.  I think that that is often thought to be an oil thing, if you're not getting quite enough.  It depends on how much you're losing, too, of course.  Doesn't hurt to mention it to your physician!


----------



## pjlla

Okay.... I've read back about 10 pages, but it feels like a waste of time to do lots of replies to that stuff... it is kind of old news.

I'm feeling sufficiently caught up now and can hopefully fit in some time daily over the next week or so to stay caught up.

BTW, I must comment.... I rarely post anywhere on the DIS other than the WISH board, the Scrapping board, and occasionally the Budget board.... but I had a few general questions so I threw them out on the Community Board... and NOW I remember why I NEVER go there any more!  I mean, honestly, I was asking a question about looking for some freezer-friendly T.giving recipes  to help out a friend in need this year (recently afflicted and diagnosied with RA and she is younger than me and really struggling getting daily stuff done).  Anyhow, can you believe people actually got argumentative with me and told me that I WASN'T being helpful by offering to help cook part of her T.giving meal???  HUH????  I think that should be called the ARGUERS board... because they all seem to like to create arguments!!! From now on I'll stick to my friendly WISH board!!...................P


----------



## pjlla

keenercam said:


> Well, my friends, I am going to call it a night for coaching.  I am going to try to get to bed earlier than I have been.  But first I have to clean my very messy kitchen.  I made a huge vat of chicken apple corn chowder for the marching band's family tailgate tomorrow night.  And I had such a great time making it.  Andrew helped - he loves to do food prep -- and we had the best time talking for about 90 minutes.
> 
> Tomorrow night may be his last performance in his high school marching band career.  The football season culminates with a game against the archrival school.  At half-time, they do a senior recognition ceremony for the band and I know I'll be a sobbing mess.  My BF /Andrew's Godmother will be driving 2 hours to come to the performance.
> 
> After the game, the drumlines march to the center of the field performing cadences the whole way.  They face off at center field and do a drum-off, a la "DRUMLINE".  Andrew is the captain of his drumline and they didn't have an instructor, leaving Andrew to the responsibility of running practices, writing cadences, creating visuals, etc.  He is taking the drum-off so seriously, and the entire line has acknowledged his leadership with gratitude and typical teenage male backslapping.  I'm really proud of him.
> 
> He is so outrageously excited about all the events tomorrow night and I am excited that Jenn is coming too to surprise him.  And yet, I also know that we'll all be so sad at the end of the night.  Being a drummer has been such a huge part of his high school career and it feels like the end of a very significant chapter in his life.
> 
> (His HS football team will go to state semi-finals at the very least and the band will go too, but it may happen while we are away for Thanksgiving.  I hope they make it to state championships so Andrew can be there for that.)
> 
> In any event, it was a wonderful evening for me.  I selfishly soaked up that time with him.  Okay, off to clean the kitchen.  Hugs, all!



As I'm tearing up reading this, I am imagining what it will be like in a few years when DD swims her last event with her club swim team.  At that point she will have been with them for 8 years!  So I am absolutely able to relate to your emotions!



LuvBaloo said:


> To answer the music QOTD.  I have many songs that speak to me.  On a light note, my favourite happy song is "the Bare Necessities".
> Look for the bare necessities
> The simple bare necessities
> Forget about your worries and your strife
> I mean the bare necessities
> Old Mother Nature's recipes
> That brings the bare necessities of life
> 
> And on a more emotional note:  In My Daughter's Eyes by Martina McBride
> In my daughter's eyes I am a hero
> I am strong and wise and I know no fear
> But the truth is plain to see
> She was sent to rescue me
> I see who I want to be
> In my daughter's eyes
> 
> In my daughter's eyes
> Everyone is equal
> Darkness turns to light
> And the world is at peace
> This miracle God gave to me
> Gives me strength when I'm weak
> I find reason to believe
> In my daughter's eyes
> 
> And when she wraps her hand around my finger
> Oh it puts a smile in my heart
> Everything becomes a little clearer
> I realize what life is all about
> 
> It's hangin' on when your heart
> Is had enough
> It's givin' more when you feel like givin' up
> I've seen the light
> It's in my daughter's eyes
> 
> In my daughter's eyes
> I can see the future
> A reflection of who I am
> And what we'll be
> And though she'll grow and someday leave
> Maybe raise a family
> When I'm gone
> I hope you'll see
> How happy she made me
> For I'll be there
> In my daughter's eyes
> 
> Have a great Friday everybody!



I used the chorus of this song  as the journaling on a scrapbook page in a book I did for one of my SIL's 50th b.day scrapbooks.... it was all photos of her with her DD over the course of about 20 years (she has been a single Mom for her DD's entire life).  It made for a GREAT page... it is such a great song.  Thanks for sharing it.......P


----------



## tigger813

Just finished mile 5 for the day!

Megamind is one movie that I highly recommend for everyone! It was soooo funny and just awesome!

We had pizza for lunch. We stopped at a place called Sal's Pizza. They have the biggest slices of pizza you have ever seen. They then cut it on half so it's easier to eat. I had a sausage slice! Very good and filling! That's the only bad things I've had today besides the mint M&Ms I snacked on earlier today. I had a protein shake for breakfast and lunch with strawberries and blueberries in them. I'm still chugging down my water. I'll probably have a couple glasses at class tonight too. I read the article this afternoon and starred some parts I found interesting.

As of this morning I was down 2.2 for the week! I'll see if I can make it 5 by Friday. Tomorrow I will have my big meal at lunch time and snacks in the morning and at night. I have a vendor event tomorrow night so I will also bring some Special K bars with me to snack on. 

I made a list of things that I need to pack for Disney while I was at dancing with DD2. Also added a few more things to our shopping list for when we get there.

I really think that if I continue like I have been that I could reach 140 by my trip. Only going to eat out on Sunday this weekend. We're going to see HP on Saturday morning. We're going to have pancakes and bacon for a late breakfast/early lunch before the movie. I'll probably make myself a small bag of popcorn to take with me. I have a book show Saturday night so that will be another strange day of eating.

Gotta make DD1 a shake before changing and heading to class. It's awful windy here tonight! 

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially our biggest loser this week, carmiedog!  

Hmmm, I wonder what it is about switching to maintainer that makes people have a great week?    Maybe taking the pressure off yourself a bit?  No to diminish anyone's accomplishments -- I just find it interesting.

*jennz,* arrrgh!    How is the HP marathon?

*Maria,* congrats on the new shoes!  I think it is always good to try something new.  

*Tracey,* great loss so far this week!  

 Hi *Dreamer24*!

*Corinna,* thanks for the keeping warm tips!  

*keenercam,* .  

*Rose,* talk about willpower sending the chips back!  



JOANNEL said:


> Sitting in the sun or a trip to the beach!!!!



It's cold and dark outside here -- that sounds great!  

*Deb,*  hope that you can get some rest.

*Shawn,*  for your "Scattered Charmer!"  Some days I think my DS is just scattered!  

Be back in a few to finish.


----------



## dvccruiser76

mikamah said:


>



That is such a great picture!



tigger813 said:


> Here's our itinerary:
> Disney Itinerary for December 1-9, 2010
> 
> After dinner tour resorts on Monorail for decorations and drinks
> 
> 9AM Universal Studios Islands of Adventure & Wizarding World of Harry Potter
> 
> 5:30PM Disneys Hollywood Studios for Osborne Lights



Yay for trips to Disney  Touring the resorts on the monrail for decorations and drinks sounds like a cool idea. I was actually looking at the DHS holiday drink menu pictures on the food porn thread earlier today. The Winter Wonerland drink one looks tasty 

I'll be interested in hearing how you like WWOHP. I'm going to re-watch movie 6 tonight or tomorrow. I re-watched 5 on Sunday, and have to read half of book 7 next week before we go see the movie. 

Love the Osborne Lights 



my3princes said:


> Thusday is also the Anniversary of Hunter's Grand Mal seizure and we are so blessed that he hasn't had another one and it looks like he never will .



Amen to that


----------



## dvccruiser76

Rose&Mike said:


> News on the job front--Mike is going to temporarily (4 months) fill the position they posted. And then in 4 months both he and his boss (and his boss' boss) can see how they feel about things. Gives everyone, including Mike, and out if they decide it's not the best position for him. Mike is excited. I am not sure how I feel. But he's happy, so that's all that matters. They are announcing it in such a way that if any of the parties decide to go a differenct direction, no one looks bad. So that's good, I guess.



Glad to hear that your DH is feeling better about things and that they're trying a new plan for the next 4 months. Hopefully it'll all work out. 



tigger813 said:


> DD1 made my day this morning! She gave me a hug and then said "Mom, you're so skinny!" Then she did her hug test and is reaching even farther around me than before! I wanted to cry!



That's too cute 



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone!  I am sorry I haven't been around.  I had the distinct displeasure of a migraine from Saturday morning through last night.  I've been reading, though.  I've been feeling really overwhelmed with life in general.  There just seem to be so many aspects of my life that are in transition and over which I have no control:  DS's college application process is energy-consuming; DD's apartment mate got a fantastic job in DC and is moving out their apartment 3 months into a one-year lease; work pressure is insane; my knee is an utter disaster and I've nothing more than walk as little as possible since the 9 miles I did on 11/7, etc. etc.







> On a happy note, I see that Connie finished her 10k



Congrats Connie 



tigger813 said:


> Going to see Megamind with the family at lunchtime tomorrow. DH took tomorrow off. We were going to go see the Enchanted Village but will do that another day as it's too much driving and DD2 doesn't want to miss dancing and DH is on call.



How was Megamind? We changed our plans and are going to go to the Enchanted Village on Saturday the 4th when it opens before it gets too crowded 

BTW, I got little nips of the mint Bailey's and peppermint mocha Kahlua to try and they were yummy. I also made that candy cane martini that someone posted, except I substituted vanilla vodka for the vanilla rum and it was tasty. Though I actually enjoyed the combo of vanilla vodka, godiva white chocolate liquer and the peppermint mocha Kahlua better. Going to bring some to a holiday party.



cclovesdis said:


> Today was an overall miserable day. I was too upset to study. But, I actually think a break from studying was a good idea. I am planning to study for a good 4 hours tomorrow morning and then relax at least until after dinner. If I study for 5 hours in total, I'll be very happy. I slept in this morning-that was another good choice. I'm hoping to wake up when the alarm goes off tomorrow and possibly exercise before breakfast. I need some exercise for the emotional benefit more than the weight loss benefit. Eating is remaining under control through all of this and I am down since Friday, so really, right now, exercising is necessary for me emotionally.
> 
> Sorry about the vent.



Don't feel sorry  Just feel better.


----------



## dvccruiser76

tigger813 said:


> We had pizza for lunch. We stopped at a place called Sal's Pizza. They have the biggest slices of pizza you have ever seen. They then cut it on half so it's easier to eat. I had a sausage slice! Very good and filling!



Love Sals'  It's my DH's favorite pizza. He loves the white bbq chicken pizza there. We haven't had it since July or August when he started dieting


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone, Im back from San Antonio.  I think for the most part, my presentation went ok...at least I survived.  I tried to exercise as much as I could.  At one point I walked up 30 floors of stairs and back down just to get exercise.  The food choices though were not great.  Not that I chose wrong, but that I really didnt have anything to work with.  I gained 3 pounds.  This has really set me back mentally so much that it makes me teary eyed. I was soooo close to reaching my goal.  Im so exhausted from my trip that its hard for me to feel motivated to exercise.  I think Im going to take a break for a couple of days and regroup before I tackle this weight loss thing again.  I'll catch up on what I missed in the meantime.  I hope everyone is doing well. 

Jeanette


----------



## tigger813

Back from my wellness class! 

Right knee is slightly achy tonight. I put some Biofreeze on it and am hoping I can get in my workout in the morning. I'll do my weigh in at the wellness center on Friday and then my one for next week will be on Wednesday and then I will do another one the day before I leave for Disney. 

Gotta run around a bunch tomorrow to get ready for my event tomorrow night. I will stop at the bank in the morning after going to the wellness center. No clients scheduled tomorrow so I will probably just do some cleaning in my room at work. I'll probably eat lunch at the restaurant next door and then have my protein shake for supper. If time I'll get in two workouts tomorrow. I plan on doing my strength workout in the morning too!

Watching Criminal Minds! It's kind of freaking me out! I'll never go camping again! Not that I like to camp anyways! 

I need to go get some laundry out of the dryer now!

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> Taryn- The kids have a half day about 15 Wednesdays during the year. DD2 only goes a half day every Monday and Wednesday and full days the other 3 days.


I like that schedule!



SettinSail said:


> Hello BL friends, it's another dreary day here and very quiet for me.  The Markthalle is huge gourmet market with foods from around the world and all kinds of specialties and delicacies.  I have discovered that if I don't ever quit, I can continue on my weight *loss journey and not have to start all over again.  I can mess up, I can take a break, I can have a gain, I can have a blowout, I just have to keep focusing on forward progress, no matter how slow. * I have also discovered that exercise gets easier the more you do it and that I can do some things I did not think were possible.


That market sounds soooo coool!  Hope the dreary days bust away soon!  LOVE YOUR INSIGHT!



pjlla said:


> OMG..... I just heard the funniest thing!  The little boy across the room just finished doing the pledge of allegiance ...."with liberty and Justin's frog.


I had a kid say the EXACT same thing one time!  Last month, I was testing Pocahontas, (our state standards are crazy), the kids have to know the "PC" term for "Indians".  Well, in VA, it's American Indians now.  Last year it was First Americans.    Anyway, I pointed to a picture of a Powhatan American Indian and asked "What should we call this group of people?"  A boy said "Pledge of Allegiance Indians".  And a girl told me that Pocahontas helped the "aliens" that lived in Jamestown.  Told you this was a heathen group!  Yesterday, we were brainstorming a list of solids, liquids, and gases.  One of my friends' daughters came up with BEER!



pjlla said:


> IReminds me.... today is my "engagement anniversary" and my sweet DH thought he was being so nice and planned a little dinner picnic for us... but honestly, I'm not sure what he was thinking!  THere is NO WAY I am going to eat cheese and crackers and summer sausage and wine etc.  I told him I would sit and talk and eat some fruit, but I'm not indulging like that on a Wednesday.   It is HARD to start changing life patterns of celebrating by eating (and overeating)!  But by making smart decisions about our lives now, we are helping our children change that pattern!  Holidays like t.giving and other family celebrations are supposed to be about the time together... not how  much you can eat!!  You have such a great insight about all of this Taryn!


See, though, I would have totally had that picnic, and said, "who cares if it's Wednesday, he remembered, and I'll remember that picnic for years to come".  Not the best example there, coach!  I just wouldn't have eaten much!



mikamah said:


> So happy to hear this.  I'd love the website too, though I'm a little embarrassed to say here that I need an ice cream scoop. Hope you slept better last night.:I have learned that patience is key, and I don't have to handle my emotions with food all the time, exercise makes me feel better, physically and more importantly emotionally, I can actually run, and there is a* bra that makes that possib*le, though my life will have highs and lows, I am strong and will be able to ride the waves, and make it through the lows.  I have also learned that you can make some true friendships and get inspiration and support from people you have never met in person. .  I've been good at home, but there was ice cream cake at work and then cookies and candy at an inservice, and before I even thought about it, I was shovelling them in my mouth.  Stupid.  I know what to do.  I need to start journalling again.  So stop talking about it, and just do it.  I am committing to myself to track my food from now til next wednesday.  8 measly day.


Even more embarassing as coach to admit I just ordered it as a freebie, myself.   It's supposed to be awesome!  Great insight, and the bolded part had me   You can totally journal for a week.  Take your pen and a piece of paper everywhere in your pocket.  WRITE IT DOWN, and that will stop you!  



LuvBaloo said:


> Sorry folks.  I got caught in birthday stuff here and forgot yesterday was Tuesday.  Too busy dealing with my sister birthday yesterday, and getting ready for my daughters birthday today.  .
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
> (congrats Rose&Mike, 50sjayne & flipflopmom!)
> 
> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 10 Superstars!!*
> #11- 0.61% - cclovesdis
> #10- 0.67% - mikamah
> #9- 0.69% - Dreamer24
> #8- 0.79% - tggrrstarr
> #7- 0.94% - my3princes
> #6- 1.02% - dvccruiser76
> #5- 1.06% - MacG
> #4- 1.19% - tigger813
> #3- 1.38% - KristiMc
> #2- 1.41% - disneymom2one
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 10 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.08% - carmiedog



GREAT JOB LOSERS!!!  WHAT A GREAT EXAMPLE TO US ALL YOU ARE SETTING!  KEEP ON KEEPING ON!  WANT YOUR NAME ON THAT LIST NEXT WEEK?  BACK AWAY FROM THE CANDY, AND MOVE!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I did get something to eat yesterday.  The dr I work for bought us all lunch.  The only issue was everyone choose chinese.  I got chicken and broccoli with the sauce on the side and noodles.  I felt stuffed and gross after eating it.  I didnt eat much for dinner last night because I was still full.  My husband is on the verge of a nervous breakdown.  He gets so worked up about his job and can not handle the stress of people coming down on him.  The whole situation along with the worries of money and the stress of my own job, and making sure my kids are happy are starting to take a toll on me as well.  I am getting the feeling of everything falling out of my control and I hate it.



I am a firm believer that a lot of physical health lies within our mental health.  I had to get to a better mental health place before I could start the physical, and then the mental improved as the physical did.  Great snowball effect!

Okay, from someone who is in the mire with you,this is what I have been trying to do to cope.  First of all, I hope the dr can help DH.  I agree with Rose, and sleep should help some.  As for your kids being happy - what makes them happy? MORE Toys?  NOPE!  A secure home.  YOU CAN CONTROL THAT.  Despite the HUGE mental effort it will take, BE PRESENT when you are with them.  Talk to DH, and work really, really, really hard to make your time in the evenings with them as stress free as possible.  You two can brainstorm, cry, vent, stress, etc.  AFTER they are in the bed.  Quality time with them will help you gain perspective on what is really important, they'll feel more secure.  My kids have definitely picked up on the stress, I noticed them going upstairs to play a lot more instead of hanging with us.  I had to step back, and get that time in with them.  It lightened my mood soooo much.  I've taken the attitude that we didn't get in the mess overnight, and it's not going to be fixed overnight.  YES I STRESS AND CRY A LOT!  BUT, I am trying my hardest NOT to do it in front of them or let them feel it.  That one step, of making my kids feel happy and secure, helped me a lot.  Then, I came up with a solid plan, and I whenever I feel it all slipping away, I just remember the long term, what I am doing to make it better, and try to focus on that. It's scary as l;fjalse fjal;sfjl in the moment, but I'm working for a better future and doing what I can to make TODAY better.  Tomorrow will have it's own battles.  Hope some of this helps.  




Rose&Mike said:


> DS was on the fence about whether to drive home or fly at Christmas and said he wants to drive because he doesn't want to deal with TSA anymore than he has to. We're flying to Disney at Christmas. DS flys a lot, so I get it. He told me twice this summer when he flew he's been pulled out for extra screening and that he's been feeling profiled lately. We called it "flying while khaki." (Mike's Mom was from India). DS is a pretty rational kid, but I kind of wondered how he was going to react to the patdowns, etc. He assures he will keep his teenage opinions to himself when we fly in December.
> 
> So for the QOTD:
> What have I learned about myself through my weight loss journey?
> I had a great reply, but it's gone. I'll give you the cliff notes:
> I have learned to trust the process, and this has helped me in all aspects of my life. I don't like to think of it as having patience, but just learning to wait for things. I think growing up in a constant state of fight or flight, I did not learn how to just enjoy the journey. We were always just constantly worried about everything. I can't look at it anymore as a journey with an end, but have to look at it as an unending, but fun and exciting journey.


That's awful about the whole flying situation, I don't blame him for preferring to fly.  The whole thing seems so invasive!  You have a great attitude that this is a journey.  It won't ever, ever, ever end, but I do feel it becomes lifestyle by habit.  



corinnak said:


> All right, I LOVE this.  The bolded part is such a wise insight - even though when you say it, it's really obvious, in that moment when we want the bite of chocolate, that is not what traditionally pops into my head.  I love the way it takes the power right away from the food.11/17 Wednesday QOTD: Think back through your weight loss journey, what have you learned about yourself along the way? So many things.  I've learned to recognize the "danger" signs - it's not good when I'm eating cereal out of the box or chocolate chips out of the bag.  Not a good sign at all.


It definitely is all about the power for me.  If I lust over it, it has power over me, if I control my thoughts about it, I have power over it.  Sounds crazy, but usually works!  Love the danger signs!  I need to think about my own danger signs.  Bears further thought!  Glad you have a nice state of plumminess now!



pjlla said:


> I'm having trouble with watches too.  I wear cheap watches from Walmart.  When one dies, I just buy another. But this time around I really had trouble finding one that wasn't HUGE.


Remember my "Daddy" Citizen Mickey watch? It's halfway to my elbow now. 
  I need to get some links removed, along with my rings sized!



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm the cold one. I am freezing! I think Taryn said she was cold too. The problem is I prefer to wear as little clothing as possible. And so I'm feeling strangled in all these piled on clothes! Thanks for the suggestions! I do like scarves, so maybe I will try that. And Corinna--did you ever have an issue with hair falling out? I still feel like I'm shedding a lot. Not sure if it's a vegetarian thing, a weight loss thing, or just an age thing. I see my doctor in March I think, so I can always ask her what she thinks.


My hair looks AWFUL!  My hairdresser said that happens a lot w/ people that lose weight.  So thin, straggly.  She suggested upping whichever vitamin is supposed to be good for hair, sorry that wasn't so helpful.  I haven't been taking my multis AT ALL lately, I need to do that!  I'm sitting here in my robe, nightshirt, and UGGS.  



tigger813 said:


> As of this morning I was down 2.2 for the week! I'll see if I can make it 5 by Friday. Tomorrow I will have my big meal at lunch time and snacks in the morning and at night. I have a vendor event tomorrow night so I will also bring some Special K bars with me to snack on.


WOW TRACEY!!!!!! YOU ARE SOOO ROCKING IT!!!!!  



lisah0711 said:


> Hmmm, I wonder what it is about switching to maintainer that makes people have a great week?    Maybe taking the pressure off yourself a bit?  No to diminish anyone's accomplishments -- I just find it interesting.


Shocked the crap out of me!  I thought about a cousin that tried for 5 years to get pregnant, gave up, and got pregnant 3 years later....  Kinda the whole, quit stressing sort of thing?  



dvccruiser76 said:


> BTW, I got little nips of the mint Bailey's and peppermint mocha Kahlua to try and they were yummy. I also made that candy cane martini that someone posted, except I substituted vanilla vodka for the vanilla rum and it was tasty. Though I actually enjoyed the combo of vanilla vodka, godiva white chocolate liquer and the peppermint mocha Kahlua better. Going to bring some to a holiday party.


OKay, so I totally have to send DH to get some of that peppermint mocha Kahlua.  I have a thing about going to the "alphabet store" as we call it (ABC store here).  It's right in the town's only shopping center, and too many people would see.  I've shared that my mom is a TOTAL NO ALCOHOL person, and I don't share that I have been known to have some on a rare occasion with her out of respect.  Most of our church is, too, and a lot of the parents of kids in my class.  DH goes in the town where he works, a lot "safer".  



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone, Im back from San Antonio.  I think for the most part, my presentation went ok...at least I survived.  I tried to exercise as much as I could.  At one point I walked up 30 floors of stairs and back down just to get exercise. I gained 3 pounds.  This has really set me back mentally so much that it makes me teary eyed. I was soooo close to reaching my goal.  Im so exhausted from my trip that its hard for me to feel motivated to exercise.  I think Im going to take a break for a couple of days and regroup before I tackle this weight loss thing again.



Jeanette, I read somewhere along this journey about a group of women that did nothing more towards weight loss than get more sleep.  They lost weight!  Get some sleep, lots of it, and you'll be back on track in no time.  You've stressed over this presentation and worked so hard, your body may be in survival mode.  Let it know that you are going to take care of it, and it will be more responsive.  Glad your presentation went well and you are back!



tigger813 said:


> Gotta run around a bunch tomorrow to get ready for my event tomorrow night. I will stop at the bank in the morning after going to the wellness center. No clients scheduled tomorrow so I will probably just do some cleaning in my room at work. I'll probably eat lunch at the restaurant next door and then have my protein shake for supper. If time I'll get in two workouts tomorrow. I plan on doing my strength workout in the morning too!


Have a great day!!!!!!


My own musings and QOTD in next post!


----------



## Rose&Mike

pjlla said:


> That sounds like the pizza I tried to duplicate recently.... I originaly had it at California Pizza Kitchen down at Foxwoods Casino.  It was pear and gorgonzola and walnut.... I tried to make my version on whole wheat crust with goat cheese and carmelized pears and onions and skipped the nuts.  It was good but not nearly the same.  Next time I am going to try to use a bit of REAL gorgonzola and a few nuts... the goat cheese was good, but it wasn't the same.  But the carmelized pears and onions were unbelievably good!  I feel like I am doing something wrong with the goat cheese.  It doesn't melt and spread like regular cheese... so I ended up with warm lumps of goat cheese around the pizza... next time should I warm the cheese and spread it on smoothly???
> 
> I'll say a prayer for DS's safe travels.  DD is finally at the age where some friends have cars/licenses.  She's only been in a car with one girl twice, but I was very nervous both times... but I just keep reminding myself it is another step toward adulthood.


The pizza I made was really simple. I caramelized one red onion thinly sliced  in olive oil until completely brown. Used a Mama Mary's thin crust and put olive oil on the edge. Spread the onion on the crust. Placed a very thinly sliced apple over the top of the onion--it was a large apple and filled the whole crust and crumbled 4oz of goat cheese on top of the apple. That was it.  Baked until the cheese and crust were starting to brown. Goat cheese doesn't really melt so much as get soft.  I love it cause it's relatively low in calories but high in flavor. The onions and apple were so sweet that Mike said he thought it was like eating dessert pizza. Nuts probably would have been good on it as well.

As for the driving and teens, I so feel your pain. It was so stressful for me. I'm doing better with it obviously, but I don't think you ever stop worrying about your kids. We are finally at the point that when DS is home we don't HAVE to stay up until he gets home. They have to drive through the mountains in NC/TN. Once they get through there I will relax a little bit. 



pjlla said:


> BTW, I must comment.... I rarely post anywhere on the DIS other than the WISH board, the Scrapping board, and occasionally the Budget board.... but I had a few general questions so I threw them out on the Community Board... and NOW I remember why I NEVER go there any more!


It can definitely be interesting on the CB. I find myself really second guessing myself when I post over there, cause I hate being flamed. I started a thread last year with people who had kids going to college and it's still going. It's a nice group of people. We only had one instance of someone being nasty, but luckily she backed off. 



Cupcaker said:


> I gained 3 pounds.  This has really set me back mentally so much that it makes me teary eyed. I was soooo close to reaching my goal.  Im so exhausted from my trip that its hard for me to feel motivated to exercise.  I think Im going to take a break for a couple of days and regroup before I tackle this weight loss thing again.  I'll catch up on what I missed in the meantime.  I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Jeanette


Welcome back! I think one lesson that a lot of us have had to learn is that, it's not unusual to gain on vacation but more importantly that's it not the end of the world. Frustrating yes, but remember you lost it before, you can do it again. When we ran the 1/2 at WDW in October, I still came home up a couple of pounds, depsite having run 13 miles and putting in over 150000 steps in 5 days. If you aren't ready to completely dive back in yet, pick a few things that you can do successfully--drink your water, schedule some workouts, catch up on your sleep.  Just jump back into things as soon as possible. You can do it!

I got 8300 steps in yesterday. Not too bad for not having an actual workout. I didn't go to the mall planning on buying anything, but ended up getting a couple of things. I am really starting to enjoy shopping for clothes again. It's kind of fun figuring out what looks good on me. I got a hot pink sweater and a plaid puffy vest to go over it at JCPenney. It's too cute. And I went to Chico's and got a light sweater and a ruffly sweater to go over it. I also bought a necklace. They were having a pretty decent sale so it wasn't too painful. Wanting to be able to stay in my new clothes and not growing out of them will be a huge motivator I think. I also went to Victoria's Secret and bought a new bra--I am down to a 34, which is exciting, but we won't talk about the letter part. Uggh. Hoping to go down a little bit more. The bras there are soooo expensive, but sooooo comfortable. 

I work today. I'm going to run after work. Might do a couple of miles on the elliptical first. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## flipflopmom

Sorry about my lack of coaching yesterday.  TOM IS KILLING ME THIS GO AROUND.  Everything you've ever had bad w/ it, is coming together at one time.  Seriously.  I can barely walk without pain or stress about an "accident"  Sorry if TMI.

AK left an hour ago for her overnight field trip.  She was excited, but a little scared.  She had to sleep in our floor last night, and asked me to write a letter to put in her bag.  I think I shared that she has been calling me a lot if I'm not with her (VT games, conferences,PC shows) to ask if I got there okay, and to tell me she loves me.  Not sure if it's coming from the death of her gym friend's dad, although it started before that.  She's always been kinda... paranoid, moreso since Daddy died. I cried when she left, another one of those "out of my control situations".  They are going on a charter bus, some of my best friends from work are chaperoning, to Williamsburg and Jamestown.  (Where the aliens lived, if you read my reply to P)  Found out yesterday that the kids are going to get back about $18 when they get there as spending money that was overpaid on trip, Mom gave AK money for her report card, FIL gave her spending money, and she's been saving.  Hope she spends it wisely.  All her meals are covered, we told her not to spend it on food.  I think she's as excited about eating out 6 times in 2 days as the trip.  Can you tell we haven't gone out to eat in a while?

We had so much to do to get her ready, I just ran out of time last night.  Sorry!

It's been like Christmas this week - I earned a new apron, grill pan and press from Pampered Chef for my sales.  DH cooked chicken on it last night and was VERY impressed.  It must be easy to clean - he washed it! 

While I have had a fairly easy time of maintaining, actually losing, I am getting a bit worried.  Yesterday I had NO control.  Like, a boy brought me a cupcake from his birthday party from another k class, and I ate it before I thought about it.  I'd already had a slice of pumpkin log.  I can't say "What was I thinking?"  because I wasn't.  TOM maybe?  Anyway, I can't have another day like that.  Can't change what I did yesterday, just gotta make the best choices I can today.

Vascillating between "going to throw up, I can't stand this financial situation, don't want to get out of bed or check the mail" and "we're going to be fine, it's just going to take a while, call someone to book a PC show".  

Asked the girls what they want for Christmas - AK wants a cellphone, laptop, and Ipod touch 4.  Told her no to all of the above.  Then she said the Eclipse DVD and an itunes card.  Sophie's reply was - "That Polly pockets set (It was $5) I can't have everything".  She says to every commercial "I want that for Christmas" ,next commercial  - "I changed my mind, I want that for Christmas".  So she's heard "you can't have everything".  Thankfully, I had been buying some things along from Disney store outlet on Clearance, so their stockings are almost bought, plus WDW sweatshirts and some books.  

Hoping Mom can keep Sophie a little late this pm so I can clean and work on homework, or nap, whichever is needed most!

Sorry for all the venting.  I'm having one of those "going to throw up mornings"  IF you read all that - God Bless you!

*Since tomorrow is weigh in day - a challenge for QOTD *

QOTD for Thursday, Nov.18th What are you going to eat today?

For me, I'll have a banana and milk for breakfast, some turkey, carrots, hummus, and maybe craisins for lunch/snack, dinner will be...hmmm...white chicken chilli cooked in the microwave in my deep covered baker and some french bread. 

Happy Thursday!  Remember, the choices you make today will effect the scale tomorrow.  Also remember, no matter what the scale says, you are a wonderful person with lots to offer and be proud of!

*If you've been skimming and not posting in a while, please post a hello so we know you're okay - Bree, Maureen, Zoe'smama, and all the others!*
 
Taryn


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> The whole situation along with the worries of money and the stress of my own job, and making sure my kids are happy are starting to take a toll on me as well.  I am getting the feeling of everything falling out of my control and I hate it.  I feel tearful often and sad.  I wish things would get better.  I know they will but I hope it happens quickly.  I hate feeling like this.  I am usually such an upbeat positive person.
> 
> Gosh I am starting to feel that instead of this being a board to talk about weight loss it is now my mental health outlet.  I know you all dont mind listening and it honestly helps so much.  You all are amazing.  Thank you.


It's so tough and overwhelming , but we are all hear for you, and some weeks it is about weight loss, and other weeks it's all about mental health.  Somehow they are related.  I hope dh is able to ask for and get some help with the stress.  It's hard to do.  You are a positive person and are going to be all right, hang in there, take it one day at a time, and hug those little pirates tighter every day.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Kathy--Should we be watching for your daily report on whether you journaled? You can do it, I know you can!!!.


Thanks rose.  One day journalled, 7 to go!!



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 10 Superstars!!*
> #11- 0.61% - cclovesdis
> #10- 0.67% - mikamah
> #9- 0.69% - Dreamer24
> #8- 0.79% - tggrrstarr
> #7- 0.94% - my3princes
> #6- 1.02% - dvccruiser76
> #5- 1.06% - MacG
> #4- 1.19% - tigger813
> #3- 1.38% - KristiMc
> #2- 1.41% - disneymom2one
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 10 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.08% - carmiedog


Whoo hoo!!  Congrats to all the top losers, especially Carmiedog!! You are awesome!!!    Nice to see my name up there.  Motivating to keep on track. 

thank you Shannon for all your time as weightkeeper. 



Rose&Mike said:


> DS was on the fence about whether to drive home or fly at Christmas and said he wants to drive because he doesn't want to deal with TSA anymore than he has to. We're flying to Disney at Christmas. DS flys a lot, so I get it. He told me twice this summer when he flew he's been pulled out for extra screening and that he's been feeling profiled lately. When he flew back from Orlando in October he got pulled out to have his hands swiped and for a body scan along with the Irish kid in front of him. (They weren't doing body scans on everyone yet.) He said, I'm sorry, but no one else got pulled out but me--the foreignish looking kid and the college kid from Ireland--and they were in line one after the other. He said he got an extra look in August too. Mike used to get profiled every time he flew in the 90s. We called it "flying while khaki." (Mike's Mom was from India). DS is a pretty rational kid, but I kind of wondered how he was going to react to the patdowns, etc. He assures he will keep his teenage opinions to himself when we fly in December.


That's got to be so frustrating for ds.  I don't blame him for not wanting to fly.  



Rose&Mike said:


> The other two 1/2s we've run this is what the last mile has been like: Me--I can't do it, Mike--yes you can, Me--I can't do it, I'm too tired, Mike--you should be tired you just ran 12 miles, Me--I can't do it, Mike--if you'd stop talking you'd have more energy to finish. Maybe I'll tape him and put him on my ipod to listen to for the last mile.


  so funny, and I can just imagine this.  I've only done 5k, but have felt like I couldn't finish, but didn't have a "mike" there to encourage me.  
Lisa-This may be us at the princess, and as long as we aren't dying at the same time, we will be fine, and will encourage each other through it. 



pjlla said:


> BTW, I must comment.... I rarely post anywhere on the DIS other than the WISH board, the Scrapping board, and occasionally the Budget board.... but I had a few general questions so I threw them out on the Community Board... and NOW I remember why I NEVER go there any more!  I mean, honestly, I was asking a question about looking for some freezer-friendly T.giving recipes  to help out a friend in need this year (recently afflicted and diagnosied with RA and she is younger than me and really struggling getting daily stuff done).  Anyhow, can you believe people actually got argumentative with me and told me that I WASN'T being helpful by offering to help cook part of her T.giving meal???  HUH????  I think that should be called the ARGUERS board... because they all seem to like to create arguments!!! From now on I'll stick to my friendly WISH board!!...................P


I was amazed as well, when I went to the community board, and the family board can be a little dicey too.  WISH is such an amazing group of positive, supportive folks.  I feel so blessed to have found it.  It's great to see you back, Pamela.  



lisah0711 said:


> Hmmm, I wonder what it is about switching to maintainer that makes people have a great week?    Maybe taking the pressure off yourself a bit?  No to diminish anyone's accomplishments -- I just find it interesting.


I thought the same thing.  Go Carmiedog!!!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> BTW, I got little nips of the mint Bailey's and peppermint mocha Kahlua to try and they were yummy. I also made that candy cane martini that someone posted, except I substituted vanilla vodka for the vanilla rum and it was tasty. Though I actually enjoyed the combo of vanilla vodka, godiva white chocolate liquer and the peppermint mocha Kahlua better. Going to bring some to a holiday party.


I forgot about that drink.  I think I'll pick up the fixin's for thanksgiving.  



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone, Im back from San Antonio.  I think for the most part, my presentation went ok...at least I survived.  I tried to exercise as much as I could.  At one point I walked up 30 floors of stairs and back down just to get exercise.  The food choices though were not great.  Not that I chose wrong, but that I really didnt have anything to work with.  I gained 3 pounds.  This has really set me back mentally so much that it makes me teary eyed. I was soooo close to reaching my goal.  Im so exhausted from my trip that its hard for me to feel motivated to exercise.  I think Im going to take a break for a couple of days and regroup before I tackle this weight loss thing again.  I'll catch up on what I missed in the meantime.  I hope everyone is doing well.


Hang in there, Jeannette. 3 pounds with food being out of control, isn't too bad, and probably some is fluid retention from the travelling.  Those last few pounds are the hardest, but you can and will get there. 



tigger813 said:


> Watching Criminal Minds! It's kind of freaking me out! I'll never go camping again! Not that I like to camp anyways!


OMG, I felt the same way.  I don't know why I can't stop watching that show, but last night was thinking, we don't camp in the middle of nowhere in the woods, we're in a campground with lighted bathrooms, and that can't happen to us. Plus, I think in my head, I say it's all fiction, but lately the news has had some horrible things.  It's a crazy world we live in.  
Thanks for the megamind review.  We want to see that too. 



flipflopmom said:


> I had a kid say the EXACT same thing one time!  Last month, I was testing Pocahontas, (our state standards are crazy), the kids have to know the "PC" term for "Indians".  Well, in VA, it's American Indians now.  Last year it was First Americans.    Anyway, I pointed to a picture of a Powhatan American Indian and asked "What should we call this group of people?"  A boy said "Pledge of Allegiance Indians".  And a girl told me that Pocahontas helped the "aliens" that lived in Jamestown.  Told you this was a heathen group!  Yesterday, we were brainstorming a list of solids, liquids, and gases.  One of my friends' daughters came up with BEER!
> GREAT JOB LOSERS!!!  WHAT A GREAT EXAMPLE TO US ALL YOU ARE SETTING!  KEEP ON KEEPING ON!  WANT YOUR NAME ON THAT LIST NEXT WEEK?  BACK AWAY FROM THE CANDY, AND MOVE!!!!


 on the kids quotes.  MIchael just went to Plimoth wiht school, and I've been corrected many times when I ask about the Indians.  They prefer native people, you know. SO funny.  Love the beer comment. 
Love your encouraging quote.  No candy for us, and move, move move!!

I feel your pain on TOM.  It is not fun.  My doctor mentioned an ablation last time I was in, and I hate to have anything done, so I declined, but lately so many patients I've admitted have had ablations, and feel soooo much better.  A friend of mine had it, and highly recommended it.  I'm thinking about it.  They cauterize the lining of the uterus, and it decreases your flow immensely.  
on the christmas lists.  It's so hard not to be able to give our kids all that they want, but it's good for them to learn that we have limits, and can't afford everything.  For michael's b-day, I told him I couldn't get an expensive gift and have the big 300$ kids party too, so he chose a gift and I'll take him and a friend out for a movie.  I got a 99$ refurb ipod nano, and will get an itune's gift card, and a docking station for him.  He of course wanted the touch, but we talked about it before, and looked at the mp3 players, non apple type, but he wanted the ipod.  I want to cut back for christmas too, and am going to take money out of the bank and not use my credit card this  year.  



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD for Thursday, Nov.18th What are you going to eat today?


So far, I've had my coffee, but am going to have a waffle with peanutbutter, and a banana now for bkfst, lunch is leftover chicken, rice, and beans, a chobani yogurt and an apple, and for dinner, I'm planning to cook steak, red potatoes and green beans.  At work towards the end of the day, I'll often have a couple graham crackers with peanutbutter for a snack if I'm hungry.  And I've already written it down.  

Thank you Taryn for coaching this week!!  I'll be coaching starting tomorrow.  Gotta get thinking of some qotds. 

Have a great day!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thank you, Taryn, for being our coach this week.    You had a lot of interesting, thought provoking questions.  And a big BL welcome to mikamah who will be our new coach starting tomorrow.  Thank you to all our coaches who are the heart of our challenges.  

Well, this morning the white, cold stuff not only fell out of the sky but it's stayed there!    I think it is supposed to melt off today but more is on the way and it is supposed to be 8 degrees by the week-end.  It would be nice if it were a little more gradual!  

*Kathy,* between the coaching and the journaling I bet you will be having a great week!  

*Lindsay,* hope that your DH can get some rest.   Not being able to sleep is one of the worst things that can happen to you I think. 

*pjlla,* you are in your car alot.  Can you schedule a no driving day every once in awhile?  I don't drive very far at all, especially compared to you, but I do try to stay home on Sundays.  It's nice to stay up here in my cocoon!  

*Rose,* I know you've learned a lot, even though your post went "poof," darn it.  It's all really a part of you now or you wouldn't have been able to send back the chips!  

*Rose and Corinna,* did you see on sparkpeople they have several recipes for a vegetarian Thanksgiving?

*Dreamer24,* thanks for sharing that variation of the candy cane cocktail.  Be careful -- they are very potent!  

*Cupcaker,* some of your gain may just be water from travelling.  Those travelling pounds seem to go away quickly as soon as you get back on track so don't be discouraged!  

QOTD for Thursday, Nov.18th What are you going to eat today?

I have a whole wheat bagel and some applesause for breakfast.  Lunch will be an Amy's Country Cheddar Bowl -- which has potatoes and tofu -- sounds weird but is really very tasty.  Dinner is baked chicken, rice and salad.  The big challenge will be keeping the Chex Party Mix snack to one small bowl.  It comes in around 1600 calories according to sparkpeople, if I stick to the small serving of party mix.   It's a trigger food for me.  So far my plan of small bowls and knowing I will not buy more Chex so have to make it last is working.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## dvccruiser76

mikamah said:


> I forgot about that drink.  I think I'll pick up the fixin's for thanksgiving.



I got the nips of mint Bailey's and peppermint mocha Kahlua at the Kappy's across from the NSM. I went to Merchant's and the place near Market Basket, but they don't have those nips.


----------



## corinnak

First a Shout-out to all of last week's coaches and Taryn, too:

Thank You So Much!!!!

I could not believe how easy it was to catch up the archives this week.  I appreciate everything you do, but I especially appreciate the "temporal tag" on the QOTD's!!!








lisah0711 said:


> *Rose and Corinna,* did you see on sparkpeople they have several recipes for a vegetarian Thanksgiving?



Lisa, thank goodness we have a Sparkpeople Mole!  I loved that link to the 300 calorie plates the other day.  Is there a particular link for those recipes?  I don't really NEED any more (I cook mostly from the Vegetarian Times Thanksgiving and Vegetarian Times Holidays cookbooks, and we do have our traditional dishes pretty well set).  I searched for Vegetarian Thanksgiving on there and came up with a bunch of recipes for vegetarian "loafs."  Which, unfortunately does not sound all that festive to me!!  I need to get that Cheddar Vegetable Pot Pie recipe typed up....


QOTD for Thursday, Nov.18th What are you going to eat today?

I have some black bean soup and some red lentil dal in the fridge, so that is probably going to be lunch and dinner.  Fruits and vegetables, popcorn, and maybe some cottage cheese for snacks.


----------



## lisah0711

corinnak said:


> Lisa, thank goodness we have a Sparkpeople Mole!  I loved that link to the 300 calorie plates the other day.  Is there a particular link for those recipes?  I don't really NEED any more (I cook mostly from the Vegetarian Times Thanksgiving and Vegetarian Times Holidays cookbooks, and we do have our traditional dishes pretty well set).  I searched for Vegetarian Thanksgiving on there and came up with a bunch of recipes for vegetarian "loafs."  Which, unfortunately does not sound all that festive to me!!  I need to get that Cheddar Vegetable Pot Pie recipe typed up....
> 
> 
> QOTD for Thursday, Nov.18th What are you going to eat today?
> 
> I have some black bean soup and some red lentil dal in the fridge, so that is probably going to be lunch and dinner.  Fruits and vegetables, popcorn, and maybe some cottage cheese for snacks.



First, Corinna, a *BIG THANK YOU* for keeping up the QOTD archive.  I think that we will have a whole year's worth of challenge questions in one spot now which I don't think has ever been done but is so darn useful.  

I find it so interesting that you do a vegetarian Thanksgiving when you are in the heart of the midwest where food traditions are just about impossible to budge.   

If you search "veg" instead of vegetarian you may pick up some more info.  This is a recipe for gravy -- which looks interesting to me:
http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=442238
and another link to some other vegetarian recipes called "Vegarian Thanksgiving Recipes"  http://www.dailyspark.com/blog.asp?post=vegetarian_thanksgiving_recipes  and a link to a really good looking menu and recipes for a Thanksgiving dinner http://ohsheglows.com/docs/Oh_She_Glows_Dinner_Party.pdf

sparkpeople has good information but sometimes there is just so much of it.  I get a lot of dribs and drabs of info because I have been trying to get 100 sparkpoints a day lately.  I really don't know why  but it is fun to see a lot of different things and get ideas.  

I'll try and remember to post my MIL's cranberry relish recipe tonight.  It's so tasty I can eat it by itself!


----------



## lisah0711

*There is a very good possibility that we are going to need a coach for 11/26 through 12/2 so if you can help for any or part of that week, please PM me.  Thanks!*


----------



## tigger813

I'm having quite the interesting day! 

I've had another order for my home book show on Saturday. Then the owner of a local book store just called about a book she needed which I was able to get for her. Then work just called about a 2nd client tomorrow afternoon. Trying to work around the kids is making life interesting! My neighbor can get her off the bus as I can't get in touch with DH right now so I had to look for other coverage though he may be able to get home in time to get her off the bus.

My head is spinning!

QOTD: I started off with a protein shake. For lunch I had a grilled chicken and eggplant roll-up with pesto and mozzarella. For supper I will have a fruit smoothie protein shake. I'm trying to drink my water now so I don't need it later. I have about a 45 minute drive to the even tonight and they promised people to help carry the stuff for me so I can get set up. Send lots of pixie dust my way that tonight goes well.

DD1 will be home shortly so I had better try and get some things done around here!

TTFN


----------



## SettinSail

Hello BL friends

Another blah day for me.  I was really in a funk today until about 1:30.
I went for my jog, W8D3 and went on a different route that made me have to walk a long way back home.  There was a little sunshine briefly and I enjoyed walking and listening to my I-pod.  I think I snapped out of it.  From now until late March most days here are gray and gloomy with lots of snow and rain.  This week I have spent way too much time at home alone.  The more I do that, the more I tend to withdraw.  I decided not to go on the hike today with my Wandren Club since it was so cold and I knew the hike would be muddy.  I volunteered to help at DS's Scout troop's "brat burn" tomorrow but nobody ever contacted me back with a time slot.  I know there's some logical explanation but it has hurt my feelings.  I've just been Miss Moody today! 
I watched the Dateline Special with Kate & Prince William and a couple of Oprah's I had taped.  She has really had some fantastic guests on for her last year.  Made the African Stew this morning and had that for supper.  DEE-licious!  So far, I'm the only one in the family to eat it though!





pjlla said:


> ...."with liberty and Justin's frog."







pjlla said:


> Reminds me.... today is my "engagement anniversary" and my sweet DH thought he was being so nice and planned a little dinner picnic for us... but honestly, I'm not sure what he was thinking!  THere is NO WAY I am going to eat cheese and crackers and summer sausage and wine etc.  I told him I would sit and talk and eat some fruit, but I'm not indulging like that on a Wednesday.  But if he wanted to save it for Saturday then maybe we could have a nice dinner together.  I hope I didn't hurt his feelings.... after all, how many husband's actually remember engagement anniversaries!!  I told him I really appreciate it, but I didn't really have the time or the calories to do this on a Wednesday.  Hope he understood and we can reschedule this for Saturday. I think he really just wanted to impress me by remembering the day! (20 years ago, btw!)



That's so SWEET   I would pass out if my DH ever did anything like that!  It's funny how food is such an expression of love sometimes.  You have to really think to try and participate w/o the food - it's so easy to go along to "make the moment".  Good job!



mikamah said:


> This is very interesting.  My son hate to be wrong.  Sounds like a good book. What's the name of it?



Someone here recommended it "That Crumpled Paper Was Due Last Week, Help for the Disorganized and Distracted Boy"

It's written primarily for MS & HS boys but I think you could still learn from it 
with an ES boy.  Turns out, boys are interesting creatures



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 10 Superstars!!*
> #11- 0.61% - cclovesdis
> #10- 0.67% - mikamah
> #9- 0.69% - Dreamer24
> #8- 0.79% - tggrrstarr
> #7- 0.94% - my3princes
> #6- 1.02% - dvccruiser76
> #5- 1.06% - MacG
> #4- 1.19% - tigger813
> #3- 1.38% - KristiMc
> #2- 1.41% - disneymom2one
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 10 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.08% - carmiedog



*Congrats to CarmieDog and all the superstars this week*

I am soo jealous!   I want to get back on the list one day



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I did get something to eat yesterday.  The dr I work for bought us all lunch.  I forgot that I have enough points on my subway card for a free 6 inch so I will use that today for lunch.
> 
> My husband is on the verge of a nervous breakdown.  He gets so worked up about his job and can not handle the stress of people coming down on him.  Its not the job itself its just how he is talked to and blamed for everything.  He made an appt for the doctor tomorrow so hopefully that helps him to talk to someone and maybe get some meds to try for the time being.  He is looking for other opportunities so hopefully something turns up.
> 
> The whole situation along with the worries of money and the stress of my own job, and making sure my kids are happy are starting to take a toll on me as well.  I am getting the feeling of everything falling out of my control and I hate it.  I feel tearful often and sad.  I wish things would get better.  I know they will but I hope it happens quickly.  I hate feeling like this.  I am usually such an upbeat positive person.
> 
> Gosh I am starting to feel that instead of this being a board to talk about weight loss it is now my mental health outlet.  I know you all dont mind listening and it honestly helps so much.  You all are amazing.  Thank you.



That was nice of the Dr   I think it's great for you to post anything you want here and please continue to do so.  There are so many wonderful supportive people here.  I wish your DH could find another job.
I hope wonderful things are on the horizon for both of you




Rose&Mike said:


> "flying while khaki."


That makes me mad.  

But, did I miss something?  I keep reading about protests aginst body scans in the news.  I thought those had been in place for awhile.  I think I have even been through one. And me & DH have both had patdowns, I didn't think it was too bad just a little wierd.  What has changed lately to cause all this to be in the news so much?



corinnak said:


> Corn Bags - they have these for sale at some massage places and chiropractors in the area.  It's a bag full of feed corn or sometimes rice that you can microwave and it gets nice and warm.  Great for hands, feet and general coldness, the foot of the bed, the car, etc.
> 
> Hot Tea - My new favorite is The Republic of Tea Coconut Cocoa tea.  Mmmm.  It warms you up from the inside, and is nice to hold in your hands, too.
> 
> Soup - Similar to tea, it just makes me warm and satisfied.
> 
> Scarves - wearing a scarf is fashionable and adds just a little more warmth.
> 
> Vests - same idea as scarves.  I have a couple of fleece vests that are nice for a little added warmth under a jacket.
> 
> Hats - cover up that head chimney and you'll feel warmer - how much of our heat do we lose through the top of our heads?  I don't know, but I think it's a lot.
> 
> Stay warm!!



Good tips

I've had to learn all this moving from a warm climate to a cold one.
LOVE hot tea and soup.  And, I made a rice sock similar to the corn bag that I warm up in the microwave for little aches and pains like lower back.  Made with an old tube sock 



Rose&Mike said:


> And Corinna--did you ever have an issue with hair falling out? I still feel like I'm shedding a lot. Not sure if it's a vegetarian thing, a weight loss thing, or just an age thing. I see my doctor in March I think, so I can always ask her what she thinks.



For me, this is a stress and an age thing.  It is normal for hair to thin as we age and I notice more shedding if I am stressed.  My hair is so thin now
But mostly from age and not stress!



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone, Im back from San Antonio.  I think for the most part, my presentation went ok...at least I survived.  I tried to exercise as much as I could.  At one point I walked up 30 floors of stairs and back down just to get exercise.  The food choices though were not great.  Not that I chose wrong, but that I really didnt have anything to work with.  I gained 3 pounds.  This has really set me back mentally so much that it makes me teary eyed. I was soooo close to reaching my goal.  Im so exhausted from my trip that its hard for me to feel motivated to exercise.  I think Im going to take a break for a couple of days and regroup before I tackle this weight loss thing again.  I'll catch up on what I missed in the meantime.  I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Jeanette



Welcome home!   I bet you are glad to get back home to a normal routine.
For me, 3 pounds is nothing!  But you are very small so it probably seems like a lot for you.  I hope you get some good rest and recuperation and then feel fresher.  It could be just some sodium or water retention that you can flush out in the next week.  Keep thinking about your upcoming cruise and keep your eyes on the prize



flipflopmom said:


> It's been like Christmas this week - I earned a new apron, grill pan and press from Pampered Chef for my sales.  DH cooked chicken on it last night and was VERY impressed.  It must be easy to clean - he washed it!
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> QOTD for Thursday, Nov.18th What are you going to eat today?
> 
> [Taryn



Woo Hoo for all your PC things

Hope your daughter has a great time on her trip!

Today was the first day in awhile that I did really well with eating:
Bfast - usual: Special K cereal with raisins and 1.5% milk (lowest we can regularly find here!)
Lunch - 1.5 cups of small red beans with 2 Tbls ketchup, 1/2 roll  
The beans were leftovers that I cooked from dried for the stew.
Dinner - 2 cups Sweet Potato African Stew w/ handful of peanuts

Hoping & praying for a loss tomorrow

I'm already feeling like another hibernation day tomorrow.  I am going to stay holed up at home tomorrow and enjoy some TV, needlework and I am even going to sleep in tomorrow.  Hopefully one more day of that and I will get it out of my system.   I know I should not complain because many would gladly change places with me but I can't continue on like this or I will become a hermit

Shawn


----------



## keenercam

flipflopmom said:


> Cam -  to you.  Big tight bear hugs.  NO MATTER WHAT, DO NOT GIVE UP.  You have sooooo much going on right now.  It's incredible.  You do have control over what you eat at that moment.  Make the best choices you can at that moment, and then give up and move on to the next.  When life overwhelms us, maintaining our sanity is as/more important than weight loss.  You are such an amazing person.  As for getting head and body in the game, concentrate on what you can do RIGHT NOW to achieve your goals.  What is the most important thing to be doing for yourself and family at this moment?  You already know all this, as you are such a success story in your life.  Take deep breaths, say a prayer, and know that we are here.



Thank you, Taryn, and it helped so much to talk to you Saturday night. Thank you for letting me fall apart on you.  Bet you never saw that coming, huh?  

I really hope AK is having a fabulous time on her trip.  We LOVE Jamestown and Williamsburg.  As a matter of fact, that is sort of where Andrew's band trip will be in the spring -- VA Beach/Busch Gardens.    I hope Sophie had a nice visit with her DGM.  



pjlla said:


> Life is kicking you hard right now... huh?  And you can't even count on those exercise endorphins to help.  I hope your hearing goes well today.
> 
> I am going to talk to you here like I would want someone to talk to me if I were feeling like you seem to be...
> 
> DON'T give up!  You need to get on the scale, face the music, and give yourself a FRESH START.  No matter where you are, it is not as bad as it could be if you just throw in the towel.  Get a handle on it now while it is  do-able.
> 
> Plan a week's worth of healthy meals (or at last, dinners).  Shop for that week and post the menu on the fridge for all to see.  Pull out your food journal, turn to a fresh page, get a new fancy pen and put it right on the counter, ready to use!
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day and you can make a fresh start.  Trust me, you will feel better about EVERYTHING in your life if you get your food/eating back in control.
> 
> Sorry that the knee is not cooperating.... but find a way to do SOMETHING.... bicep curls, overhead presses, SOMETHING.  Again... it will make you feel better and in control.
> 
> Hope this helps.



P - This is exactly what I needed to hear.  I truly needed a kick in the butt and when I read this last night, you totally motivated me to get up and go to WW this morning and face the music (or the scale, as some call it).  It was ugly.  Really ugly.  UP 3.4 pounds in the past 2 weeks.  That just totally stinks considering I can gain it in 2 weeks but it might take me a month to take it back off.  But, I am back on track and today has not been difficult, thank God.  

I have to tell you I was totally freaked out yesterday morning because I did not think my really good suit -- the only one that I think is good enough for an appellate court argument -- was going to fit.  Fortunately, it did.  So, I reminded myself that even if I didn't know what the scale would say, the damage wasn't out of control yet and I had to regain control because nothing is going to get better without me changing my behaviors. It would only get worse with every bad choice I make.  
So, I just wanted to thank you for getting me back to WW.  

Jeannette - Welcome back! Kudos to you for getting in that excercise.  

Rose - You totally rock!  LOVED what you did about the chips.  And I really love that Mike supported your request.  What a guy!!  

Hello to everyone I missed.  This is the best place in the world for me to be these days. Everyone is so supportive.  Hearing about others' struggles helps me know I am not alone and teaches me what strategies can be applied.  Hearing about others' successes make me  and totally improves my mood.  Just hearing about others' lives and activities gives me a mental picture that makes me smile.  So, thank you, everyone for sharing.

And HUGE congratulations to our losers and maintainers last week!!!  

There is so much more I wanted to comment on, but I just got some earth-shaking news and I really need to get a handle on it before I start my drive home from work.  Just when you think you can't handle one more thing, you find that God has WAYYYY too high expectations about your abilities to cope.


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> We had pizza for lunch. We stopped at a place called Sal's Pizza. They have the biggest slices of pizza you have ever seen. They then cut it on half so it's easier to eat. I had a sausage slice! Very good and filling! That's the only bad things I've had today besides the mint M&Ms I snacked on earlier today. I had a protein shake for breakfast and lunch with strawberries and blueberries in them. I'm still chugging down my water. I'll probably have a couple glasses at class tonight too. I read the article this afternoon and starred some parts I found interesting.
> 
> TTFN



We just "discovered" Sal's around here a few years ago....YUM!!  And you can say "I only had one piece"  Thankfully it is not terribly convenient, so we don't get it much..... mostly a quick slice on the random Saturday when we might be running errands in Concord.

I've never seen the mint M&M's... sounds like something I would LOVE! I wish those M&M developers would knock it off.... I could resist the plain and the peanut.... but the peanut butter.... and coconut... and pretzel....DOUBLE YUM!! What color is the bag?



flipflopmom said:


> See, though, I would have totally had that picnic, and said, "who cares if it's Wednesday, he remembered, and I'll remember that picnic for years to come".  Not the best example there, coach!  I just wouldn't have eaten much!
> 
> Remember my "Daddy" Citizen Mickey watch? It's halfway to my elbow now.
> I need to get some links removed, along with my rings sized!



Well..... it wasn't just the calories that kept me from having the picnic.... I'm not sure exactly WHEN he thought we would have time on a Wednesday for this??? Worked all day, get home, make dinner, clean up around the house, laundry/dishes, drove DD to swim, ran errands, drove her home from swim, watched Survivor together as a family from about 8:30 -9:15... tucked the kids in and went to bed myself with the alarm set for 4:45 am to get DD to the pool for her 5:45 am HS swim practice!  So where is the slow romantic picnic supposed to fit in??

Get that watch fixed and wear it proudly!!!



flipflopmom said:


> *Since tomorrow is weigh in day - a challenge for QOTD *
> 
> QOTD for Thursday, Nov.18th What are you going to eat today?
> 
> For me, I'll have a banana and milk for breakfast, some turkey, carrots, hummus, and maybe craisins for lunch/snack, dinner will be...hmmm...white chicken chilli cooked in the microwave in my deep covered baker and some french bread.
> 
> Happy Thursday!  Remember, the choices you make today will effect the scale tomorrow.  Also remember, no matter what the scale says, you are a wonderful person with lots to offer and be proud of!
> 
> Taryn



First of all..... for all you are going through financially.  I am so PROUD that you are pulling on your "big girl panties" and finding a way to HELP the situation.  Many, many people would just sit around and cry harder, looking for an easy way out.... but you are hitting the situation head on, taking control, "packing your own parachute" so to speak.  I'm sure it is tough and time consuming, but at least you are IN CONTROL!

Now for the QOTD:.... easy to answer since today is already done!

Breakfast was a toasted bagel thin with 1 Tb. of peanut butter and half a sliced banana, plus a cup of my morning hot drink. More points than I usually have for bkfast, but I was super hungry this morning.

Lunch was a bowl of homemade pea soup I made a few weeks ago and put in the freezer.  Yummy, high fiber, low points... can't beat that!  Also an apple and a bottle of seltzer.

Afternoon snack... 1/2 a Fiberone Bar (didn't want to spend 2 points), a few carrot sticks and a cup of black coffee.

Dinner... Boca Vegan burgers on light whole wheat roll (two patties, one roll), topped with lettuce and tomato and mustard.  Sides were steamed broccoli and Alexia oven potato wedges.  I wasn't going to indulge in the potato, especially on the night before weigh-in, but they are only 2 points for 3 oz and definitely delicious (and yes, I did weigh out my portion.... I LOVE my digital food scale)!  

I'm only at about 11 points so far for today.  I usually stick to about 14-16 points on Thursdays.... I know it is very few, but I feel that it helps at weigh-in.  Dessert tonight will be the homemade applesauce I made this afternoon.... warm and cinnamony... SO GOOD!  I'll probably end the day at 13 -14 points, depending on if I want a cup of something hot besides tea tonight. 

Oh... and thanks for the nice words at the end of your post!!



lisah0711 said:


> *pjlla,* you are in your car alot.  Can you schedule a no driving day every once in awhile?  I don't drive very far at all, especially compared to you, but I do try to stay home on Sundays.  It's nice to stay up here in my cocoon!



A "no driving" day is rare, but I do love them. The occasional Sunday when we don't have plans with swim or something, the drive to church is the only trip... but that is about 40 minutes each way.

I'm in my car a great deal because we live so far in the boondocks.  I love my house, but I would NOT build here again, knowing what I know now.... but you cannot predict the future.

DD's swim is 25-30 minutes away, my school is about 15 minutes away, DD's school is 20 minutes away, church is 40 minutes away, grocery store is about 30 minutes away, Walmart is about 40 minutes away.... so now you see why I drive so much!!  Plus DD's swim meets can have me driving up to 3 hours each way, sometimes on two or three consecutive days (unless we decide to splurge on a hotel)... and during this time of year she is swimming 3 out of four weekends.

I keep threatening to sell my car and buy a small RV.... that way we would have EVERYTHING we need for all of these mini-road trips we are constantly on.... the kids could eat, do homework, sleep on the road.... DD could keep a small wardrobe in there for changing before/after swim... we could have a fridge stocked with foods/drinks... wouldn't that be GREAT!?



corinnak said:


> :
> QOTD for Thursday, Nov.18th What are you going to eat today?
> 
> I have some black bean soup and some red lentil dal in the fridge, so that is probably going to be lunch and dinner.  Fruits and vegetables, popcorn, and maybe some cottage cheese for snacks.



I LOVE black bean soup.  DId you make it?



keenercam said:


> P - This is exactly what I needed to hear.  I truly needed a kick in the butt and when I read this last night, you totally motivated me to get up and go to WW this morning and face the music (or the scale, as some call it).  It was ugly.  Really ugly.  UP 3.4 pounds in the past 2 weeks.  That just totally stinks considering I can gain it in 2 weeks but it might take me a month to take it back off.  But, I am back on track and today has not been difficult, thank God.
> 
> I have to tell you I was totally freaked out yesterday morning because I did not think my really good suit -- the only one that I think is good enough for an appellate court argument -- was going to fit.  Fortunately, it did.  So, I reminded myself that even if I didn't know what the scale would say, the damage wasn't out of control yet and I had to regain control because nothing is going to get better without me changing my behaviors. It would only get worse with every bad choice I make.
> So, I just wanted to thank you for getting me back to WW.
> 
> There is so much more I wanted to comment on, but I just got some earth-shaking news and I really need to get a handle on it before I start my drive home from work.  Just when you think you can't handle one more thing, you find that God has WAYYYY too high expectations about your abilities to cope.



You're welcome!  

Hope the earth-shaking news wasn't too devastating....  And YES.... I keep reminding God that I can only handle a LITTLE BIT!! 



Well friends... they changed my assignment at work today, so I had NO time to catch up with you all.... but I skipped folding the two baskets of laundry that are waiting so that I could come on and say HI!  I'm working again tomorrow and hopefully it will be back in the original assignment and I will have time to jump on during the day.  

I don't feel like weigh-in tomorrow will be anything to write home about, but I'm giving myself that "whatever happens you can deal with it" pep talk already, just in case.  Virtually no exercise this week due to the INSANITY that my schedule has been... but no excuses.  What will be, will be. 

I'll see you all tomorrow...........P


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> The pizza I made was really simple. I caramelized one red onion thinly sliced  in olive oil until completely brown. Used a Mama Mary's thin crust and put olive oil on the edge. Spread the onion on the crust. Placed a very thinly sliced apple over the top of the onion--it was a large apple and filled the whole crust and crumbled 4oz of goat cheese on top of the apple. That was it.  Baked until the cheese and crust were starting to brown. Goat cheese doesn't really melt so much as get soft.  I love it cause it's relatively low in calories but high in flavor.


That sounds very yummy!



mikamah said:


> It's so tough and overwhelming , but we are all hear for you, and some weeks it is about weight loss, and other weeks it's all about mental health.  Somehow they are related.    They prefer native people, you know. SO funny.  Love the beer comment. I feel your pain on TOM.  It is not fun.  My doctor mentioned an ablation last time I was in, and I hate to have anything done, so I declined, but lately so many patients I've admitted have had ablations, and feel soooo much better.


Sounds like something I might eventually have to think about.  I thought I still coached tomorrow - LOL!  Glad you mentioned it!  Native people, huh?  VA is behind on the times!



lisah0711 said:


> Thank you, Taryn, for being our coach this week.    You had a lot of interesting, thought provoking questions.  Well, this morning the white, cold stuff not only fell out of the sky but it's stayed there!    I think it is supposed to melt off today but more is on the way and it is supposed to be 8 degrees by the week-end.  Be careful -- they are very potent!  .  The big challenge will be keeping the Chex Party Mix snack to one small bowl.  It comes in around 1600 calories according to sparkpeople, if I stick to the small serving of party mix.   It's a trigger food for me.  So far my plan of small bowls and knowing I will not buy more Chex so have to make it last is working.


Great job on the rationing of the Chex mix!!!!!  That sounds yummy.  I need a potent cocktail right now.  AND SNOW - AHHH, A SNOW DAY, stay home jammies day, sounds DE-VINE!  You are most welcome!!!  It was nice to have an excuse to back away from the craziness and reconnect!



corinnak said:


> First a Shout-out to all of last week's coaches and Taryn, too:
> 
> Thank You So Much!!!!


You, too, are most welcome!  Thank you for the archive!!!!



tigger813 said:


> I'm having quite the interesting day! I've had another order for my home book show on Saturday. Then the owner of a local book store just called about a book she needed which I was able to get for her. Then work just called about a 2nd client tomorrow afternoon. QOTD: I started off with a protein shake. For lunch I had a grilled chicken and eggplant roll-up with pesto and mozzarella. For supper I will have a fruit smoothie protein shake. I'm trying to drink my water now so I don't need it later.


Hope you have a marvelous, wonderful show that gets you some WDW money!!  Your lunch sounds really yummy!!!  Glad you've got orders coming your way!



SettinSail said:


> Another blah day for me.  I was really in a funk today until about 1:30.I watched the Dateline Special with Kate & Prince William and a couple of Oprah's I had taped.  She has really had some fantastic guests on for her last year.  Made the African Stew this morning and had that for supper.  DEE-licious!  So far, I'm the only one in the family to eat it though!'ve had to learn all this moving from a warm climate to a cold one. LOVE hot tea and soup.  And, I made a rice sock similar to the corn bag that I warm up in the microwave for little aches and pains like lower back.  Made with an old tube sock I'm already feeling like another hibernation day tomorrow.  I am going to stay holed up at home tomorrow and enjoy some TV, needlework and I am even going to sleep in tomorrow.  Hopefully one more day of that and I will get it out of my system.   I know I should not complain because many would gladly change places with me but I can't continue on like this or I will become a hermit



I have hermit tendencies.  We we close school for snow, I don't ever leave unless I have to.  One of the plusses of AK quitting team, I won't have to leave the house!  Hope you get all the self-snuggle you need tomorrow!



keenercam said:


> Thank you, Taryn, and it helped so much to talk to you Saturday night. Thank you for letting me fall apart on you.  Bet you never saw that coming, huh?  I really hope AK is having a fabulous time on her trip.  We LOVE Jamestown and Williamsburg.  As a matter of fact, that is sort of where Andrew's band trip will be in the spring -- VA Beach/Busch Gardens.    I hope Sophie had a nice visit with her DGM.
> P - This is exactly what I needed to hear.  I truly needed a kick in the butt and when I read this last night, you totally motivated me to get up and go to WW this morning and face the music (or the scale, as some call it).  It was ugly.  Really ugly.  UP 3.4 pounds in the past 2 weeks.  That just totally stinks considering I can gain it in 2 weeks but it might take me a month to take it back off.  But, I am back on track and today has not been difficult, thank God. So, I reminded myself that even if I didn't know what the scale would say, the damage wasn't out of control yet and I had to regain control because nothing is going to get better without me changing my behaviors. It would only get worse with every bad choice I make.  There is so much more I wanted to comment on, but I just got some earth-shaking news and I really need to get a handle on it before I start my drive home from work.  Just when you think you can't handle one more thing, you find that God has WAYYYY too high expectations about your abilities to cope.



We just had that conversation, didn't we?  About God having wayyy too much faith in our ability to handle stuff.  I sincerely hope every thing is okay!  With all my comments about TOM this week, you can see He totally knows I CANNOT handle any more.   I really enjoyed talking with you Saturday, too.  We both kinda fell apart, best I recall.  That's what friends are for!

WAY TO GO on getting back to WW.  Remember the start of the challenge, how you had a wonderful week?  Keep it up, and you might have one next week.  Hope all went well in court in your POWER SUIT!  You are in control, honey!  Totally in control.  I am sooo proud of you, overcoming all that you have!!!!!  

Well, folks, that might be the end of my coaching stint.  As I told Lisa, I thoroughly enjoyed the excuse to get on here and "visit".  I'm a bit afraid of the scale in the AM, TOM usually wreaks havoc!

Got a text from a friend on the trip, all is well.  IT's funny, they don't usually see AK w/o meds.  They've worn off - "Man, she can TALK!"  Wonder where she got it from.   

DH and Sophie are in the kitchen.  She just informed him she was going to work in a restaurant when she grows up. They're singing Banana Pancakes by Jack Johnson.

Got a catalog show to put in, looks like I'll meet my 30 day goal. It's really funny, not a lot of people are taking Christmas shopping, and want to wait until Jan. b/c they want stuff for themselves.  

Have a great evening!
Taryn


----------



## Rose&Mike

Uggh! I lost my post again. I don't know what key I am hitting, but it is driving me insane!

Here's the Cliff notes:
Shawn--glad you liked the stew! Hope you have a better day tomorrow.

Tracey--hope it went well tonight.

Lisa--thanks for the pointing out the veggie stuff on spark people. I think we had the same Amy's bowl today!

Kathy--great job journaling and woohoo for making the list this week!

Cam--welcome back on the wagon.

Taryn--hope the field trip goes well. I have to keep reminding myself that maintaining is not losing--I have those what was I thinking days too. As long as it's just one day though, in the big scheme of things it shouldn't matter too much. That's the beauty of maintaining.

Corinna--would love to see the potpie recipe. I ordered veg times from a magazine sale, but it hasn't come yet. Was hoping to get the holiday issue, but might have to buy it at borders if they have it.

I did 2 miles on the elliptical, ran 4 miles in 39 min and walked another mile afterwards. I have 50000 steps for the last 4 days. 

QOTD--brown rice, skim milk, banana and a few almonds for breakfast, amy's bowl for lunch, clif bar--peanut pretzel--for snack, 7 pistachio crisps after running, brown rice, black beans, and this thing we roasted that had pineapple, red onion, red pepper and coconut for dinner. So yummy!

Have a great evening everyone! Hope the scale says good things tomorrow!


----------



## tggrrstarr

flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Saturday, Nov.`13:  Is there something in your past that affected your weight/health NOW that you would like to do-over?
> 
> Taryn


Just being lazy.  I never liked exercising before I gained my weight so I never did.  If I could change that mentality from back then, I think everything would be alot different.



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD Sunday, Nov.14th.  What is your favorite part about Thanksgiving?  Do you have any special traditions?
> 
> 
> Taryn


Thanksgiving is really just a great chance to spend time with family for me.  No real traditions for Thanksgiving, mostly just Christmas.  Since the 3 days following are such busy, important shopping days, I have never been able to get them off, so for me, this holiday is mostly about work.



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> And I have to tell you guys that apparently I am elf challenged because I've never heard of the elf on the shelf thing.  But thanks to Google I did learn about it as well as a book called Llama Llama Holiday Drama which I think could work on so many levels.


I've never heard of it either.



flipflopmom said:


> Qualified for my own Pampered Chef website, spending my free time setting it up this am.  I'll coach this afternoon!!
> 
> QOTD Monday, November 15: Mondays are hard! What is one thing you have to look forward to this week?
> 
> Talk to you this afternoon!
> Taryn


Congrats on the website!  I love their stuff, I will definitely check it out once you get it set up!

I love Mondays!  First, I usually have Tues and or Wed off, so for me, Monday is my Friday.  Second, Monday is kind of a slow day at work and its usually a goof off day.  I've been downloading the tv shows I don't have time to watch at home onto my ipod and watching them at work.  
As for what to look forward to this week, my first week in like 5 months with two days off!

Sorry I've been MIA this week.  I get so far behind, then drag my toes coming back since I am so backed up.  I am still catching up, but as for my weight loss, its been a fantastic week!  I can't wait to see what my numbers are tomorrow!  I have managed to move past my plataeu, reached 40 lbs lost, and am now under 200 lbs!

I also started running again, just a little bit.  I run for about a minute, two or three times during my walk.  I am being super careful about my knee and making sure I am stretching before and after.  So far so good.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Thank you so much for the support!  I am doing much better. Sunday night through yesterday afternoon was pretty much a blur. I spent a lot of time crying and afraid. But, I'm 100% again.  I had planned to go the gym today, but I need new sneakers first. I cannot find a pair I like though. What do you think of wearing girls' sneakers? There is a pair that really sparked my interest, but there is a fair amount of pink accents on them. I'm thinking if I have a pair for the gym and a pair for going to the mall, etc., than I should be good to go. Ahh, the things I worry about. 

Thanks again everyone! 

 for weigh-in tomorrow. (I am 99.999999999% sure I will be up this week and likely 4+ pounds .)

CC


----------



## my3princes

I finally have a few minutes to sit down  I don't even remember the last time I posted.  I worked both jobs on Monday and Tuesday, 14 hour days.  I got home Tuesday night and wrapped Colby's gifts and got cookies ready for him to bring to school on Wednesday.  Yesterday I got up early, started laundry, made Colby crepes for breakfast (his favorite) and let him open his birthday gifts.  Off to school for the kids and work for me.  I ended up having to work a half hour late.  Got home and made dinner.  My mother joined us.  Sat down with Colby and went through all of his work from the last quarter.  I had to call his teacher at 8 PM for his conference.  At some point we managed to get the washer, dryer, cupboards etc out of the laundry room and I scrubbed it from top to bottom.  Had the conference, got the kids to bed (we had cake and ice cream in there somewhere).  Chris and I started painting the laundry room after 9 PM and had it done, ceiling through trim by 10:30 PM.  We cleaned up and got to bed around 11:30.  I slept in a bit this morning then got everyone up and out the door.   Today is DH's 40th Birthday.  I ran out at lunch and picked up a couple of pizza's, cookies and an apple pie and took them to him for lunch.    Got out of work on time   Came home and made dinner.  My mother had taken Nick to his Derm appt and for blood work.  We got the new washer and dryer installed and all of the cupboards, shelves etc put back up in the laundry room.  I've done 2 load of laundry and got the curtains washed and rehung.  I love the new washer and dryer, much quicker than the old set, at least twice as fast   It worked out that I actually have about an hour of computer time before bed tonight.  Someday my life might slow down, but when it does I won't be able to get everything done.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pjlla said:


> OMG..... I just heard the funniest thing!  The little boy across the room just finished doing the pledge of allegiance ...."with liberty and Justin's frog."


 I love it



LuvBaloo said:


> #11- 0.61% - cclovesdis
> #10- 0.67% - mikamah
> #9- 0.69% - Dreamer24
> #8- 0.79% - tggrrstarr
> #7- 0.94% - my3princes
> #6- 1.02% - dvccruiser76
> #5- 1.06% - MacG
> #4- 1.19% - tigger813
> #3- 1.38% - KristiMc
> #2- 1.41% - disneymom2one
> Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.08% - carmiedog



Great Job Everyone!  A huge woohoo for Carmiedog. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Lindsay--Is your DH sleeping poorly?



He has not been sleeping well for awhile and I think it has a big part in it.  He wakes up and lays there thinking about things.  He cant even calm his mind on the weekends. Thanks for your advice and sharing mikes story.  By the way dont know if I ever said it but my dh is mike too.



pjlla said:


> In fact... I filled from very empty on Saturday night and filled again last night from very empty!!  That was just 72 hours.... 14 gallons gone!  No wonder I feel like I live in my car!!



I know its horrible.  I find myself staying later at places that I am visiting just because I dread driving home.  Its one of my favorite parts of going to disney (riding the buses all week)



Rose&Mike said:


> did you ever have an issue with hair falling out? I still feel like I'm shedding a lot. Not sure if it's a vegetarian thing, a weight loss thing, or just an age thing.



Rose I have this same issue going on.  Ever since I started weight loss and running my hair has gotten so thin.  I mean very noticably.  Its also kinda straggly.  I am just attributing it to the weight loss but I always had such a thick head of hair that it really bothers me sometimes.



pjlla said:


> BTW, I must comment.... I rarely post anywhere on the DIS other than the WISH board, the Scrapping board, and occasionally the Budget board.... but I had a few general questions so I threw them out on the Community Board... and NOW I remember why I NEVER go there any more!  I mean, honestly, I was asking a question about looking for some freezer-friendly T.giving recipes  to help out a friend in need this year (recently afflicted and diagnosied with RA and she is younger than me and really struggling getting daily stuff done).  Anyhow, can you believe people actually got argumentative with me and told me that I WASN'T being helpful by offering to help cook part of her T.giving meal???  HUH????  I think that should be called the ARGUERS board... because they all seem to like to create arguments!!! From now on I'll stick to my friendly WISH board!!...................P



I was amazed by this too.  Actually it was another WISH thread.  Some people are just so opinionated and do not care how it makes other people feel.  Its sad.  It turned me off from some other areas.



Cupcaker said:


> This has really set me back mentally so much that it makes me teary eyed. I was soooo close to reaching my goal.



Hang in there!  I bet those few lbs will come off as fast as they went on.  Dont give up, you can do it.



tigger813 said:


> Watching Criminal Minds! It's kind of freaking me out! I'll never go camping again! Not that I like to camp anyways!



OMG I cant watch stuff like this or I wont sleep at night.  I get too freaked out too.



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD for Thursday, Nov.18th What are you going to eat today?



Breakfast- Hashbrown from mcdonalds.  Go ahead everybody boo! I am embarressed to admit that I am addicted to a hashbrown still in the morning.  I am trying to work on it.
Lunch- Subway 6" sweet onion chicken teryaki on wheat
Dinner- cup of broccolli cheddar soup and a plain chicken breast sand with tomato and lettuce.



lisah0711 said:


> Well, this morning the white, cold stuff not only fell out of the sky but it's stayed there!    I think it is supposed to melt off today but more is on the way and it is supposed to be 8 degrees by the week-end.  It would be nice if it were a little more gradual!



I am not looking forward to the fluffy white stuff at all this year.  I hate shoveling and snowblowing, Im not sure how I would run in it, and it causes havoc when it snows during the week and everyone needs to get into office because as you all know sick kids dont take a snow day and they still need a doctor.



keenercam said:


> There is so much more I wanted to comment on, but I just got some earth-shaking news and I really need to get a handle on it before I start my drive home from work.  Just when you think you can't handle one more thing, you find that God has WAYYYY too high expectations about your abilities to cope.



Cam I hope the news was not too bad. Hang in there! You are a strong lady.



flipflopmom said:


> DH and Sophie are in the kitchen.  She just informed him she was going to work in a restaurant when she grows up. They're singing Banana Pancakes by Jack Johnson.



How cute!



tggrrstarr said:


> as for my weight loss, its been a fantastic week!  I can't wait to see what my numbers are tomorrow!  I have managed to move past my plataeu, reached 40 lbs lost, and am now under 200 lbs!



awesome job! Congrats

Taryn- not sure what happened to the quote but thank you so much for the advice and words re: dh's issues.  Not that I didnt already know that stuff but you really helped remind me to focus on that.  Thank you.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Im hoping this does not turn into a book but I cant make any promises.

First of all thank you to all of you who commented on my dh's problem.  It means so much to have you all hear to listen to me and also give your support and/or advice.  THANK YOU!

This is how the day started for me.

Dh is miserable has a work meeting at 815 with his boss and the president of the company reason told to him was that the president thinks he is over whelmed with the work and cant do his job.  

I go to leave for work with ds (nicholas 3yr).  As I am walking out of the house I go to step down off the top step.  Loose my footing and fell completely down 5 steps onto my side.  I laid there for a minute and was like "did I just fall".  I have no idea what the heck I was doing but my shoulder, neck, and hip are so sore.  My ds looks back and said "mommy why are you laying on the ground".  He didnt see me fall.  I can laugh at it now but I wanted to cry when it happend.

Luckily that was the worst part of the day.  I always worry when it starts off like that, like oh no what else is going to happen.

Work went well and dh's meeting didnt go as bad as he thought.  He actually stuck up for himself and told the president that he has been asking for help and support from his boss and isnt getting it.  They brought the other person in from there dept and she basically said the same thing.  So hopefully the president finally saw the truth and will lay of dh and his coworker for awhile.  

Dh went to the doctor.  His BP was 170/110  So not only did he get a mental health med to try he got a blood pressure pill too.  He has a recheck in 2 wks.  The dr wasnt very nice to him.  She asked him why he was there and he told her he is having trouble dealing with the stress of his job and she told him to join the crowd.  Then she said he has to just leave work at work.  He was like well if it was that easy for me I wouldnt be here.  She asked him what he wanted to get out of the visit and he said just help.  She was like well do you want a med or do you want counseling.  He said whatever you think will help me.  She said well I dont know what will help you only you can know that.   He wasnt very happy with the visit but overall seemed to feel a little better that he got some kind of med to try.

Tonight we took Taryns advice and spent the evening focused on our kids.  We had dinner and went to walmart to get a gift for a preschool friend of nicks that he is going to their bday party on sunday.  We then came home and watched The charlie brown thanksgiving special as a family.  Dh and I talked about how we need to remind each other of this stuff when we both get stress and are feeling down.  Overall it was a good day.

To add to the funny story about kids and thanksgiving.  Ryan told us tonight that for his feast today in kindergarten he played the part of the first indian "shaka" or something like that.  We asked him what he had to do and he said he had to walk out and sit on the floor and smoke his peace pipe.  He then showed us what he did.  He put his fingers up in a piece sign and then with his other hand he was acting like he was smoking a pipe.  It was hysterical.

For anyone who is still reading after I wrote a book thank you!  I can get a bit wordy sometimes.

Have a great evening and good luck with the weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## tggrrstarr

flipflopmom said:


> QOTD: Tuesday, Nov.16th  What do you do for an instant mood enhancer, that's not food/exercise related, when you've got the blahs?



Just being near my husband tends to pick up my mood.  Also, snuggling with the dog or cat.  Watching my kitty hanging from the curtains or some such thing does it every time.  

Taryn, I would also like the link to your site!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks everyone! Tonight went well enough! I'm wiped and really need to head to bed if I'm going to get up at 5 to workout. I behaved tonight. I had an extra soda as I needed caffeine. I also need some water before I go to sleep.

I have 2 clients tomorrow afternoon and a dentist appt at 9 tomorrow. Going to be a long day!

Good night losers! I'll post at some point tomorrow. DD1 and I are going to the wellness center at 6:30 tomorrow morning for my weigh in!

TTFN


----------



## corinnak

Hi all, I am kind of going backwards, kind of skipping around with these replies....welcome to my world.   



Rose&Mike said:


> Uggh! I lost my post again. I don't know what key I am hitting, but it is driving me insane!
> 
> Corinna--would love to see the potpie recipe. I ordered veg times from a magazine sale, but it hasn't come yet. Was hoping to get the holiday issue, but might have to buy it at borders if they have it.



Rose, I will type up the recipe and post it to the thread and the recipe thread.  I modified it last year to use less crust, so it may take a little more figuring...



pjlla said:


> I LOVE black bean soup.  DId you make it?



I hear ya on the driving and I live much closer to stuff than you do!

Yes I did make the soup - I'll post the recipe here and on the recipe thread.  It's called Spicy Southwest Black Bean Soup.  

Good luck with your weigh in tomorrow!




SettinSail said:


> But, did I miss something?  I keep reading about protests aginst body scans in the news.  I thought those had been in place for awhile.  I think I have even been through one. And me & DH have both had patdowns, I didn't think it was too bad just a little wierd.  What has changed lately to cause all this to be in the news so much?
> 
> .........
> 
> I've had to learn all this moving from a warm climate to a cold one.
> LOVE hot tea and soup.  And, I made a rice sock similar to the corn bag that I warm up in the microwave for little aches and pains like lower back.  Made with an old tube sock




Hi Shawn! 

I think I went through a body scan in Amsterdam over the summer - we didn't really know what it was.  They are new in the states this week, so of course it's inspiring a lot of debate as people ponder how much radiation frequent fliers will get/how much radiation these things actually put out, etc. etc. Apparently the new pat-down procedures are more intrusive than they used to be - TSA agents are now to use the front of hands, not just back of hands and are er, inspecting the groin area more closely.  It was explosives in a guys underwear that gave them the idea that this was a good idea.

I had forgotten about the rice sock option!  Yes, these things are pretty easy to make - the "corn bags" are just fabric pillows filled with clean, dried feed corn and are easy for anyone who can sew a little to make one.  A sock is even easier!  You could even just fill it and knot the end.  





lisah0711 said:


> First, Corinna, a *BIG THANK YOU* for keeping up the QOTD archive.  I think that we will have a whole year's worth of challenge questions in one spot now which I don't think has ever been done but is so darn useful.
> 
> I find it so interesting that you do a vegetarian Thanksgiving when you are in the heart of the midwest where food traditions are just about impossible to budge.
> 
> If you search "veg" instead of vegetarian you may pick up some more info.  This is a recipe for gravy -- which looks interesting to me:
> http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=442238
> and another link to some other vegetarian recipes called "Vegarian Thanksgiving Recipes"  http://www.dailyspark.com/blog.asp?post=vegetarian_thanksgiving_recipes  and a link to a really good looking menu and recipes for a Thanksgiving dinner http://ohsheglows.com/docs/Oh_She_Glows_Dinner_Party.pdf
> 
> sparkpeople has good information but sometimes there is just so much of it.  I get a lot of dribs and drabs of info because I have been trying to get 100 sparkpoints a day lately.  I really don't know why  but it is fun to see a lot of different things and get ideas.
> 
> I'll try and remember to post my MIL's cranberry relish recipe tonight.  It's so tasty I can eat it by itself!




I'm glad to keep the archive - I think it's very useful, too.  There may still be a small gap from the summer.  I need to go back and review that before the year is over!

As for our Vegetarian Feast in the heartland, well, our family all lives pretty far away - for a long time DH could not get away at this time of the year, so everyone is used to us not visiting for Thanksgiving.  Since it's just our little family most years, we do what we want, and if people come to visit, they know what they are getting into.

Thanks for the links!  It seems like getting all those sparkpoints is definitely keeping your head in the game!

Mmmm.  Cranberries.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I go to leave for work with ds (nicholas 3yr).  As I am walking out of the house I go to step down off the top step.  Loose my footing and fell completely down 5 steps onto my side.  I laid there for a minute and was like "did I just fall".  I have no idea what the heck I was doing but my shoulder, neck, and hip are so sore.  My ds looks back and said "mommy why are you laying on the ground".  He didn't see me fall.  I can laugh at it now but I wanted to cry when it happend.




Oh my goodness - what a scary start to the day!  Thank goodness you didn't break anything.  Be alert for any memory or cognitive problems in the next few days - they say that a big fall can cause a concussion even if you don't hit your head because of the brain moving inside the skull.  

Crazy stuff with your DH's work - and that doctor.  Oh my.  It reminds me of a time I went into my doctor and ended up crying in her office because I was depressed and my 3 year old was SO challenging and she just told me I had to get the upper hand now before it was too late.  I changed doctors after that.  They are only human, of course, but still.  I hope that the med helps him - counseling can also be very helpful - they've got all kinds of cool cognitive therapies these days.

It's good your kids are bringing you so much joy right now when other stuff is so challenging.


Have a great night everyone and a joyous weigh-in tomorrow!!!  I have been so on track all week, but the scale seems to be just sitting there so far.  We shall see in the morning.


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning losers!  

I am already on Cloud 9 today after WI  I surprised myself by eating lightly all day yesterday and the scale is down 1.5 today !!!  A total of 22.5
pounds now. I met the milestones of 10% lost and under 200
Now my scale will weigh me in 1/2 pound increments.  Once 1 lose 1.5 more pounds I will have reduced BMI to 33 and 2.5 more pounds will put me at 25 pounds total.  Feeling really motivated! 

So much for my day of hibernation.  We discovered that our heat was not working on the 2nd floor of our apt so we have sent the landlord an email.
I am bracing myself for his knock at the door.  He lives below us on the first floor.  I find him very scary, he's a HUGE bear of a man, probably 6'5 and 350 pounds.  He's very loud and abrasive and he tries to turn things around to say they are our fault.  He usually only comes when I'm here by myself.  I know he tries to intimidate me.  Ugh, will be glad when this is fixed and over!




flipflopmom said:


> It definitely is all about the power for me.  If I lust over it, it has power over me, if I control my thoughts about it, I have power over it.  Sounds crazy, but usually works!  Love the danger signs!  I need to think about my own danger signs.  Bears further thought!
> 
> 
> OKay, so I totally have to send DH to get some of that peppermint mocha Kahlua.  I have a thing about going to the "alphabet store" as we call it (ABC store here).  It's right in the town's only shopping center, and too many people would see.  I've shared that my mom is a TOTAL NO ALCOHOL person, and I don't share that I have been known to have some on a rare occasion with her out of respect.  Most of our church is, too, and a lot of the parents of kids in my class.  DH goes in the town where he works, a lot "safer".



Forgot to comment on this last night.  The first part about food having control over you really resonates with me.  I'm going to try and keep that in mind next time I "face the beast"  chocolate or whatever.

As for the second part, that makes me smile.  I can totally relate.  I was always running into my pastor at the grocery store when I would have like a case of beer in my cart!  We have ABC stores in NC for liquor too.  You always hope you don't run into anyone you know in there!



Rose&Mike said:


> Uggh! I lost my post again. I don't know what key I am hitting, but it is driving me insane!
> 
> I did 2 miles on the elliptical, ran 4 miles in 39 min and walked another mile afterwards. I have 50000 steps for the last 4 days.



for all the exercise!   You go girl !

I always copy my post before I send it and if it's lost then I just hit paste.




tggrrstarr said:


> .
> 
> 
> but as for my weight loss, its been a fantastic week!  I can't wait to see what my numbers are tomorrow!  I have managed to move past my plataeu, reached 40 lbs lost, and am now under 200 lbs!
> 
> I also started running again, just a little bit.  I run for about a minute, two or three times during my walk.  I am being super careful about my knee and making sure I am stretching before and after.  So far so good.



  WOO HOO 
I think I am trying to keep up with you



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for the support!  I am doing much better. Sunday night through yesterday afternoon was pretty much a blur. I spent a lot of time crying and afraid. But, I'm 100% again.  I had planned to go the gym today, but I need new sneakers first. I cannot find a pair I like though. What do you think of wearing girls' sneakers? There is a pair that really sparked my interest, but there is a fair amount of pink accents on them. I'm thinking if I have a pair for the gym and a pair for going to the mall, etc., than I should be good to go. Ahh, the things I worry about.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> for weigh-in tomorrow. (I am 99.999999999% sure I will be up this week and likely 4+ pounds .)
> 
> CC



Glad you are feeling 100% again  And, I am betting you are nowhere near 4 lbs up.  My NB shoes are pink and silver.  It's not what I would have chosen but it was the only NB shoes I could find last Fall in Europe.  I am getting a new pair when I go home for Cmas!



my3princes said:


> I finally have a few minutes to sit down  I don't even remember the last time I posted.  I worked both jobs on Monday and Tuesday, 14 hour days.  I got home Tuesday night and wrapped Colby's gifts and got cookies ready for him to bring to school on Wednesday.  Yesterday I got up early, started laundry, made Colby crepes for breakfast (his favorite) and let him open his birthday gifts.  Off to school for the kids and work for me.  I ended up having to work a half hour late.  Got home and made dinner.  My mother joined us.  Sat down with Colby and went through all of his work from the last quarter.  I had to call his teacher at 8 PM for his conference.  At some point we managed to get the washer, dryer, cupboards etc out of the laundry room and I scrubbed it from top to bottom.  Had the conference, got the kids to bed (we had cake and ice cream in there somewhere).  Chris and I started painting the laundry room after 9 PM and had it done, ceiling through trim by 10:30 PM.  We cleaned up and got to bed around 11:30.  I slept in a bit this morning then got everyone up and out the door.   Today is DH's 40th Birthday.  I ran out at lunch and picked up a couple of pizza's, cookies and an apple pie and took them to him for lunch.    Got out of work on time   Came home and made dinner.  My mother had taken Nick to his Derm appt and for blood work.  We got the new washer and dryer installed and all of the cupboards, shelves etc put back up in the laundry room.  I've done 2 load of laundry and got the curtains washed and rehung.  I love the new washer and dryer, much quicker than the old set, at least twice as fast   It worked out that I actually have about an hour of computer time before bed tonight.  Someday my life might slow down, but when it does I won't be able to get everything done.



my GOSH!    That's impressive.    That sounds like what I would get done in a MONTH!!!   That's great that your washer & dryer are faster, you will love that.  When we went from top loader to front loader back home, the new washer took ALOT longer but the new dryer was faster.  Here in Germany both the washer and dryer take forever!!  Our dryer is not vented so it is just extracting water from the clothes.  After each load we have to empty a big chute full of water.  We gave away the w/d when we sold our house so we will be buying new when we go back. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> This is how the day started for me.
> 
> Dh is miserable has a work meeting at 815 with his boss and the president of the company reason told to him was that the president thinks he is over whelmed with the work and cant do his job.
> 
> I go to leave for work with ds (nicholas 3yr).  As I am walking out of the house I go to step down off the top step.  Loose my footing and fell completely down 5 steps onto my side.  I laid there for a minute and was like "did I just fall".  I have no idea what the heck I was doing but my shoulder, neck, and hip are so sore.  My ds looks back and said "mommy why are you laying on the ground".  He didnt see me fall.  I can laugh at it now but I wanted to cry when it happend.
> 
> Luckily that was the worst part of the day.  I always worry when it starts off like that, like oh no what else is going to happen.
> 
> Work went well and dh's meeting didnt go as bad as he thought.  He actually stuck up for himself and told the president that he has been asking for help and support from his boss and isnt getting it.  They brought the other person in from there dept and she basically said the same thing.  So hopefully the president finally saw the truth and will lay of dh and his coworker for awhile.
> 
> Dh went to the doctor.  His BP was 170/110  So not only did he get a mental health med to try he got a blood pressure pill too.  He has a recheck in 2 wks.  The dr wasnt very nice to him.  She asked him why he was there and he told her he is having trouble dealing with the stress of his job and she told him to join the crowd.  Then she said he has to just leave work at work.  He was like well if it was that easy for me I wouldnt be here.  She asked him what he wanted to get out of the visit and he said just help.  She was like well do you want a med or do you want counseling.  He said whatever you think will help me.  She said well I dont know what will help you only you can know that.   He wasnt very happy with the visit but overall seemed to feel a little better that he got some kind of med to try.
> 
> Tonight we took Taryns advice and spent the evening focused on our kids.  We had dinner and went to walmart to get a gift for a preschool friend of nicks that he is going to their bday party on sunday.  We then came home and watched The charlie brown thanksgiving special as a family.  Dh and I talked about how we need to remind each other of this stuff when we both get stress and are feeling down.  Overall it was a good day.
> 
> To add to the funny story about kids and thanksgiving.  Ryan told us tonight that for his feast today in kindergarten he played the part of the first indian "shaka" or something like that.  We asked him what he had to do and he said he had to walk out and sit on the floor and smoke his peace pipe.  He then showed us what he did.  He put his fingers up in a piece sign and then with his other hand he was acting like he was smoking a pipe.  It was hysterical.
> 
> For anyone who is still reading after I wrote a book thank you!  I can get a bit wordy sometimes.
> 
> Have a great evening and good luck with the weigh in tomorrow.



Glad you are OK after that fall !  That's a horrible Dr !   What kind of help is that !?!   Sounds like the meeting went well.  I hope things will get better for him.   How nice and relaxing that you got some good family time in.  And the peace pipe



corinnak said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> I think I went through a body scan in Amsterdam over the summer - we didn't really know what it was.  They are new in the states this week, so of course it's inspiring a lot of debate as people ponder how much radiation frequent fliers will get/how much radiation these things actually put out, etc. etc. Apparently the new pat-down procedures are more intrusive than they used to be - TSA agents are now to use the front of hands, not just back of hands and are er, inspecting the groin area more closely.  It was explosives in a guys underwear that gave them the idea that this was a good idea.



Thanks for the update.  I guess I read about them awhile back and never realized they were just now being put into place.  I'm not sure what kind of scanner I went into over here either but it was after some coins in my pocket set off the metal detector so I will be more careful about that.  I would rather have the pat down any day over the radiation.  We have had some "aggresive" pat downs.  Not pleasant but over in a few seconds.
Travelling can be such a pain....

Well, I started this post about 1.5 hours ago.  The landlord already came over, fixed one heater, checked all the rest, said he had to go and would "try" to come back later.  We have radiator heat.  He tried to talk to me about Obama and the "crazy lady from Canada" (I think he meant Sarah Palin) and some of the other tenants here!  I'm such a wimp, I just nod and agree with whatever he says.  I just want my bedroom heat back!!!

Hope you all have a great Friday and a very succesful weigh-in

Shawn


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  I tried writting this post two different times yesterday and I lost both of them

I haven't been on all week.  I had a math meet after school on Monday, Tuesday I had a math contest after school and then had to run some errands.  I had my jr field person that day so we were pretty busy.  Wednesday we had a morning inservice and then a full day of classes.  Thursday was 4 meetings after school, a faculty, a union and 2 meetings at church.  I skipped the union meeting but didn't get out of the church meeting until 9 last night.  I had to skip yoga to make those 2 meetings.  Add to that grades were due by the end of the day yesterday.

I am so happy that it is Friday.  Dh and I took the day off.  We are going to a reception for the induction of my ds and other engineering students into the Engineering Honor Society.  We can't go into the ceremony but there is a reception afterwards.  We will probably take him to dinner after.  we had to take the day because it is at 2:30 and it is 2 hours away. 


*SettinSail*  hope you get your heat fixed.  It is weird how it may still be warer in the house than outside but when there is no heat you really feel it. 

*corinnak*  I love the tea you mentioned.  It is like drinking a a mounds bar.  I have to see if I have any more in the closet. 


*mommyof2Pirates*  I am glad the dh got some backup from a coworker.  I hope his meds start working quickly.  I hope you don't feel to sore this morning.  I hate falling down steps. 

*my3princes*  I am glad that you got so much done this week.  I hope you can take some time and relax this weekend and enjoy what you have accomplished.  

*cc* I hope today is a good day for you. 

*tggrrstarr*  Hope the knee cooperates.

*Rose&Mike*  I hate when ds's travel a long distance.  Ds2 has driven to Boston and Pittsburgh for conferences.  I am nervous the entire time they are driving.  He is pretty good about texting me when he gets there.  Is your son coming home for Thanksgiving?

*flipflopmom*  It is very strange when a young one is out of the house.  It seems to change the house. She should be having a good time and will be home soon . 

*pjlla * I must be frustrating at times to do all that driving.  Dh and I are thinking about where we will live after we retire (I am leaning to staying right here but he is pushing to move)  He has a requirement that we have a convience store very close so he can get his newspaper in the morning  and a couple of strip malls and a movie theater not too far.  That type of lifestyle must take a lot of planning to make sure you have everything.


*cam  *Good luck with the knee.  I know I would be very frustrated if things started out well and now is giving you problems. 

Well off to start the day.  I want to get somethings done around here before we leave for Rowan.  I have to get a new college t-shirt for college t-shirt day at school on Monday.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## tigger813

COngrats , Shawn!

I also forgot to congratulate all the losers from last week! Keep it up!!! Just a few more weeks!

Slept well and then got up and did 3 miles on the elliptical. I did have trouble initially falling asleep but once I was out that was it!

Down a total of 1.2 for the week. The pizza on Wednesday and not enough water yesterday gave me back a pound for the week.

DD1 and I are off to the wellness center now for breakfast and my weigh in. I don't think we'll be eating out at all this weekend! TJs Orange chicken for supper. Tomorrow we will have a big breakfast and then spend 3-4 hours at the movie theater for HP. DH wants to get there 1 1/2 hours before the movie starts as he heard about the lines yesterday afternoon. I'll bring snacks for me to eat so I don't touch the popcorn and gain back what I lost. I have another show tomorrow night. May pick up something on the way home SUnday or just grill something. Patriots game is on and we always snack during the game.

Gotta get to the wellness center so I can come back and make DD1s lunch.

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

tggrrstarr said:


> Sorry I've been MIA this week.  I get so far behind, then drag my toes coming back since I am so backed up.  I am still catching up, but as for my weight loss, its been a fantastic week!  I can't wait to see what my numbers are tomorrow!  I have managed to move past my plataeu, reached 40 lbs lost, and am now under 200 lbs!
> 
> I also started running again, just a little bit.  I run for about a minute, two or three times during my walk.  I am being super careful about my knee and making sure I am stretching before and after.  So far so good.


Congrats on One-derland!!!! And take care of that knee.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for the support!  I am doing much better. Sunday night through yesterday afternoon was pretty much a blur. I spent a lot of time crying and afraid. But, I'm 100% again.  I had planned to go the gym today, but I need new sneakers first. I cannot find a pair I like though. What do you think of wearing girls' sneakers? There is a pair that really sparked my interest, but there is a fair amount of pink accents on them. I'm thinking if I have a pair for the gym and a pair for going to the mall, etc., than I should be good to go. Ahh, the things I worry about.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> for weigh-in tomorrow. (I am 99.999999999% sure I will be up this week and likely 4+ pounds .)
> 
> CC


Glad you are feeling better CC.

Deb--goodness, I was exhausted just reading your post! I am glad things are going well.




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Work went well and dh's meeting didnt go as bad as he thought.  He actually stuck up for himself and told the president that he has been asking for help and support from his boss and isnt getting it.  They brought the other person in from there dept and she basically said the same thing.  So hopefully the president finally saw the truth and will lay of dh and his coworker for awhile.
> 
> Dh went to the doctor.  His BP was 170/110  So not only did he get a mental health med to try he got a blood pressure pill too.  He has a recheck in 2 wks.  The dr wasnt very nice to him.  She asked him why he was there and he told her he is having trouble dealing with the stress of his job and she told him to join the crowd.  Then she said he has to just leave work at work.  He was like well if it was that easy for me I wouldnt be here.  She asked him what he wanted to get out of the visit and he said just help.  She was like well do you want a med or do you want counseling.  He said whatever you think will help me.  She said well I dont know what will help you only you can know that.   He wasnt very happy with the visit but overall seemed to feel a little better that he got some kind of med to try.
> 
> Tonight we took Taryns advice and spent the evening focused on our kids.  We had dinner and went to walmart to get a gift for a preschool friend of nicks that he is going to their bday party on sunday.  We then came home and watched The charlie brown thanksgiving special as a family.  Dh and I talked about how we need to remind each other of this stuff when we both get stress and are feeling down.  Overall it was a good day.
> 
> 
> Have a great evening and good luck with the weigh in tomorrow.


Lindsay--I am glad you are ok from your fall. And as for the hashbrown--I am so impressed you aren't getting an egg and cheese biscuit, too. That's what I would want at Mcdonald's! How are you making it on just one hashbrown though? aren't you starving? I can't say anything, because I still have french fries once or twice a week.

I am glad your DH had a good meeting at work. It's amazing what a difference just having someone listen to you makes. I am horrified by the doctor's attitude. I would definitely be considering a new doctor. Sounds like you had a wonderful time with those pirates last night.



SettinSail said:


> Good morning losers!
> 
> I am already on Cloud 9 today after WI  I surprised myself by eating lightly all day yesterday and the scale is down 1.5 today !!!  A total of 22.5
> pounds now. I met the milestones of 10% lost and under 200
> Now my scale will weigh me in 1/2 pound increments.  Once 1 lose 1.5 more pounds I will have reduced BMI to 33 and 2.5 more pounds will put me at 25 pounds total.  Feeling really motivated!
> 
> *I always copy my post before I send it and if it's lost then I just hit paste.*
> Shawn


Woohoo on one-derland!!! Congratulations. Good idea about copying. Most of the time I think I am just hitting a key that is just doing something weird, but sometimes it goes away when I go to post. Good idea for a back up when I write something very wise, that I'm not going to be able to remember if it disappears.



donac said:


> *Rose&Mike*  I hate when ds's travel a long distance.  Ds2 has driven to Boston and Pittsburgh for conferences.  I am nervous the entire time they are driving.  He is pretty good about texting me when he gets there.  Is your son coming home for Thanksgiving?
> 
> 
> Well off to start the day.  I want to get somethings done around here before we leave for Rowan.  I have to get a new college t-shirt for college t-shirt day at school on Monday.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Have fun at the reception today! DS comes home very late on Tuesday. They are leaving after class--so probably not until 5. I am not thrilled about them leaving so late, but understand why they want to. It's 500 miles so they should get home around 1am or so. They are calling for strong storms on Tuesday/Wednesday. I need to try to figure out where the storms are coming/going. There's three of them driving together, so that's good. At Christmas DS has a final on the last day, so not sure if he will be able to find someone to ride/drive with. I might see if he will fly home--since flying out of Columbia is not as bad as a big city, and then we will drive him back. We'll see.

I think I might see a new low today. I went to 142 for maintain a couple of weeks ago and while it has been going well, it has been a little more challenging. I have been above 142 each time. If I am below 142 for weigh-in it will be my new lowest weight since I was in my early 20s. I am definitely not hurrying to lower my maintain anytime soon. This might be as good as it's going to get.

Have a great morning. I will check back in later.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone.  I'll be coaching this week, and hope to be able to keep up.  I'll post a qotd now and catch up after ds goes to school and before I go to work.  

Don't forget to send your weights to Luvbaloo today!!  

Friday 11/19 qotd- With the busy holiday season upon us, what is one of the easiest things you can do to help you stay on track with the healthy lifestyle?

Getting my water in is probably what comes the easiest for me, and if I'm am faithful about it, it can make a big difference in those weeks where I've over indulged. 

Have a great morning!!


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--hope the field trip goes well. I have to keep reminding myself that maintaining is not losing--I have those what was I thinking days too. As long as it's just one day though, in the big scheme of things it shouldn't matter too much. That's the beauty of maintaining.


Thanks for the vote of encouragement!



tggrrstarr said:


> Since the 3 days following are such busy, important shopping days, I have never been able to get them off, so for me, this holiday is mostly about work.As for what to look forward to this week, my first week in like 5 months with two days off! I have managed to move past my plataeu, reached 40 lbs lost, and am now under 200 lbs!


Welcome to Oneder-Land!  



cclovesdis said:


> Thank you so much for the support!  I am doing much better. Sunday night through yesterday afternoon was pretty much a blur. I spent a lot of time crying and afraid. But, I'm 100% again.  I had planned to go the gym today, but I need new sneakers first. I cannot find a pair I like though. What do you think of wearing girls' sneakers? There is a pair that really sparked my interest, but there is a fair amount of pink accents on them.


Glad you are feeling better hon!  I love pink!!!!



my3princes said:


> I finally have a few minutes to sit down  I don't even remember the last time I posted.  I worked both jobs on Monday and Tuesday, 14 hour days.   We cleaned up and got to bed around 11:30.  It worked out that I actually have about an hour of computer time before bed tonight.  Someday my life might slow down, but when it does I won't be able to get everything done.


WOW GIRL!  You move circles around me!!!!  What a lot accomplished!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Taryn- not sure what happened to the quote but thank you so much for the advice and words re: dh's issues.  Not that I didnt already know that stuff but you really helped remind me to focus on that.  Thank you.


I knew I wasn't telling you anything you didn't know, and hope it didn't seem patronizing, but I need those remiders often.  Typing it to remind others does wonders for me, too!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> As I am walking out of the house I go to step down off the top step.  Loose my footing and fell completely down 5 steps onto my side. Work went well and dh's meeting didnt go as bad as he thought.  He actually stuck up for himself and told the president that he has been asking for help and support from his boss and isnt getting it.   So not only did he get a mental health med to try he got a blood pressure pill too.  He has a recheck in 2 wks.  The dr wasnt very nice to him.  Tonight we took Taryns advice and spent the evening focused on our kids.  We had dinner and went to walmart to get a gift for a preschool friend of nicks that he is going to their bday party on sunday.  We then came home and watched The charlie brown thanksgiving special as a family.  He put his fingers up in a piece sign and then with his other hand he was acting like he was smoking a pipe.  It was hysterical.


Too cute about the peace pipe!!!!  Sorry DH had a bad dr, I hate it when people aren't as sympathetic as you need them to be after you've worked up the nerve to ask for help!  Glad he is feeling better.  We watched CB Thanksgiving with Soph last night, too!!!!  Hope you aren't too sore this morning!



SettinSail said:


> I am already on Cloud 9 today after WI  I surprised myself by eating lightly all day yesterday and the scale is down 1.5 today !!!  A total of 22.5pounds now. I met the milestones of 10% lost and under 200  Once 1 lose 1.5 more Forgot to comment on this last night.  The first part about food having control over you really resonates with me.  I'm going to try and keep that in mind next time I "face the beast"  chocolate or whatever. As for the second part, that makes me smile.  I can totally relate.  I was always running into my pastor at the grocery store when I would have like a case of beer in my cart!  We have ABC stores in NC for liquor too.  You always hope you don't run into anyone you know in there!The landlord already came over, fixed one heater, checked all the rest, said he had to go and would "try" to come back later.  We have radiator heat.  He tried to talk to me about Obama and the "crazy lady from Canada" (I think he meant Sarah Palin) and some of the other tenants here!  I'm such a wimp, I just nod and agree with whatever he says.  I just want my bedroom heat back!!!


After you mentioned the cold where you are, I cringed when I read that.  Glad the beast got one fixed, hope he gets the other done quickly!!!  Too funny you can relate to the alcohol shopping stuff!  The stuff NC/VA is made of, I guess!  And WELCOME TO ONE-DERLAND!!!!  So proud of you!



donac said:


> I am so happy that it is Friday.  Dh and I took the day off.  We are going to a reception for the induction of my ds and other engineering students into the Engineering Honor Society.  We can't go into the ceremony but there is a reception afterwards.  We will probably take him to dinner after.  we had to take the day because it is at 2:30 and it is 2 hours away.


After the week you've had, you deserve a day off.  Made me tired just reading it!   Congrats to DS!  




pjlla said:


> Get that watch fixed and wear it proudly!!!
> First of all..... for all you are going through financially.  I am so PROUD that you are pulling on your "big girl panties" and finding a way to HELP the situation.  Many, many people would just sit around and cry harder, looking for an easy way out.... but you are hitting the situation head on, taking control, "packing your own parachute" so to speak.  I'm sure it is tough and time consuming, but at least you are IN CONTROL!


Thanks P.  When I feel overwhelmed, I just remember that I am taking steps.  Loved that statement, PC's thing is "Take Control Now, Make it Happen".  I actually love it, and wish I could quit teaching and work this full time, it's much more fun!  But that doesn't fix anything..



tigger813 said:


> Down a total of 1.2 for the week. The pizza on Wednesday and not enough water yesterday gave me back a pound for the week.:


Loss is a loss!!!!  Great job!



Rose&Mike said:


> I think I might see a new low today. I went to 142 for maintain a couple of weeks ago and while it has been going well, it has been a little more challenging. I have been above 142 each time. If I am below 142 for weigh-in it will be my new lowest weight since I was in my early 20s. I am definitely not hurrying to lower my maintain anytime soon. This might be as good as it's going to get.


Rose - you have been kicking butt. You are such an inspiration!  I would love to see the 140s, I might have been there in early H.S., but don't remember anything lower than 170.  I was at 150 last week, so not too far.  Forgot it was weigh in day, and I've had my gallon of coffee already, so I'll wait until tomorrow!

UGH!!!!!  Slept in a bit this morning-5:15 instead of 4:30.  Felt good!  But then I dont' have as much free time.  So, I worked the whole time on setting up my Pampered Chef newsletter and contacts to send it to, only to find out that it is sent on the 4th of the month.  THAT COULD HAVE WAITED.  Oh. WEll.  It's Friday, I can wear jeans to school, my baby comes home tonight, no texts that she was a mess last night, life is good!!!!! 

HAVE A GREAT DAY!
Taryn


----------



## mikamah

dvccruiser76 said:


> I got the nips of mint Bailey's and peppermint mocha Kahlua at the Kappy's across from the NSM. I went to Merchant's and the place near Market Basket, but they don't have those nips.


Thanks.  I"m making my thanksgiving shopping list tonight.  With my family, I don't need the nips thought, I'll get the big bottles.



corinnak said:


> I could not believe how easy it was to catch up the archives this week.  I appreciate everything you do, but I especially appreciate the "temporal tag" on the QOTD's!!!


Thank you so much for keeping the qotd thread up.  It is so helpful for coaching.  



lisah0711 said:


> *There is a very good possibility that we are going to need a coach for 11/26 through 12/2 so if you can help for any or part of that week, please PM me.  Thanks!*


Thank you Lisa for keeping this challenge organized, and making sure we always have a coach.  I can help out that week if needed.  I'll send you a pm.



keenercam said:


> UP 3.4 pounds in the past 2 weeks.  That just totally stinks considering I can gain it in 2 weeks but it might take me a month to take it back off.  But, I am back on track and today has not been difficult, thank God.
> 
> There is so much more I wanted to comment on, but I just got some earth-shaking news and I really need to get a handle on it before I start my drive home from work.  Just when you think you can't handle one more thing, you find that God has WAYYYY too high expectations about your abilities to cope.


Glad you got back to ww and are feeling back on track.  Hope everything is ok.  Hang in there, Cam.



pjlla said:


> A "no driving" day is rare, but I do love them. The occasional Sunday when we don't have plans with swim or something, the drive to church is the only trip... but that is about 40 minutes each way.
> 
> I'm in my car a great deal because we live so far in the boondocks.  I love my house, but I would NOT build here again, knowing what I know now.... but you cannot predict the future.
> 
> DD's swim is 25-30 minutes away, my school is about 15 minutes away, DD's school is 20 minutes away, church is 40 minutes away, grocery store is about 30 minutes away, Walmart is about 40 minutes away.... so now you see why I drive so much!!  Plus DD's swim meets can have me driving up to 3 hours each way, sometimes on two or three consecutive days (unless we decide to splurge on a hotel)... and during this time of year she is swimming 3 out of four weekends.
> 
> I keep threatening to sell my car and buy a small RV.... that way we would have EVERYTHING we need for all of these mini-road trips we are constantly on.... the kids could eat, do homework, sleep on the road.... DD could keep a small wardrobe in there for changing before/after swim... we could have a fridge stocked with foods/drinks... wouldn't that be GREAT!?


That is a lot of driving.  When I was looking for a house, I ended up 2 miles from my mom and other family, in a tiny house on a postage stamp size lot, and I could have gotten so much more for the same money 20-30 min further away, which doesn't sound like much, but on a day to day basis, it is a lot of driving.  Love the RV idea. 


flipflopmom said:


> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did 2 miles on the elliptical, ran 4 miles in 39 min and walked another mile afterwards. I have 50000 steps for the last 4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoo hoo!!  50000 steps!!!
> 
> 
> 
> tggrrstarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have managed to move past my plataeu, reached 40 lbs lost, and am now under 200 lbs!
> 
> I also started running again, just a little bit.  I run for about a minute, two or three times during my walk.  I am being super careful about my knee and making sure I am stretching before and after.  So far so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on hitting ONE-derland!!!!  That must be such an amazing feeling, and a fabulous motivator to stay there.  Glad you're able to run again, and you are very smart to take it very slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally have a few minutes to sit down  I don't even remember the last time I posted.  I worked both jobs on Monday and Tuesday, 14 hour days.  I got home Tuesday night and wrapped Colby's gifts and got cookies ready for him to bring to school on Wednesday.  Yesterday I got up early, started laundry, made Colby crepes for breakfast (his favorite) and let him open his birthday gifts.  Off to school for the kids and work for me.  I ended up having to work a half hour late.  Got home and made dinner.  My mother joined us.  Sat down with Colby and went through all of his work from the last quarter.  I had to call his teacher at 8 PM for his conference.  At some point we managed to get the washer, dryer, cupboards etc out of the laundry room and I scrubbed it from top to bottom.  Had the conference, got the kids to bed (we had cake and ice cream in there somewhere).  Chris and I started painting the laundry room after 9 PM and had it done, ceiling through trim by 10:30 PM.  We cleaned up and got to bed around 11:30.  I slept in a bit this morning then got everyone up and out the door.   Today is DH's 40th Birthday.  I ran out at lunch and picked up a couple of pizza's, cookies and an apple pie and took them to him for lunch.    Got out of work on time   Came home and made dinner.  My mother had taken Nick to his Derm appt and for blood work.  We got the new washer and dryer installed and all of the cupboards, shelves etc put back up in the laundry room.  I've done 2 load of laundry and got the curtains washed and rehung.  I love the new washer and dryer, much quicker than the old set, at least twice as fast   It worked out that I actually have about an hour of computer time before bed tonight.  Someday my life might slow down, but when it does I won't be able to get everything done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are amazing.  I'm tired just reading about all you do.
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2Pirates said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go to leave for work with ds (nicholas 3yr).  As I am walking out of the house I go to step down off the top step.  Loose my footing and fell completely down 5 steps onto my side.  I laid there for a minute and was like "did I just fall".  I have no idea what the heck I was doing but my shoulder, neck, and hip are so sore.  My ds looks back and said "mommy why are you laying on the ground".  He didnt see me fall.  I can laugh at it now but I wanted to cry when it happend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you are feeling ok today.  What a scary start to the day.  Glad dh's meeting at work went well, and that doctor is obviously in the wrong profession.  How frustrating for dh.   Hope he is doing ok.  Love the peace pipe.  So cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SettinSail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning losers!
> 
> I am already on Cloud 9 today after WI  I surprised myself by eating lightly all day yesterday and the scale is down 1.5 today !!!  A total of 22.5
> pounds now. I met the milestones of 10% lost and under 200
> Now my scale will weigh me in 1/2 pound increments.  Once 1 lose 1.5 more pounds I will have reduced BMI to 33 and 2.5 more pounds will put me at 25 pounds total.  Feeling really motivated!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on all the milestones!!!  What an awesome weighin you had.  Love to hear about everyone hitting ONE-derland, and I hope to join you all soon.
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy that it is Friday.  Dh and I took the day off.  We are going to a reception for the induction of my ds and other engineering students into the Engineering Honor Society.  We can't go into the ceremony but there is a reception afterwards.  We will probably take him to dinner after.  we had to take the day because it is at 2:30 and it is 2 hours away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy your day off and time with dh, Dona.  Goodness knows you don't have enough free time.
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down a total of 1.2 for the week. The pizza on Wednesday and not enough water yesterday gave me back a pound for the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down is down, and down is good!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might see a new low today. I went to 142 for maintain a couple of weeks ago and while it has been going well, it has been a little more challenging. I have been above 142 each time. If I am below 142 for weigh-in it will be my new lowest weight since I was in my early 20s. I am definitely not hurrying to lower my maintain anytime soon. This might be as good as it's going to get.
> 
> Have a great morning. I will check back in later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you had a great weighin, Rose.  Isn't it amazing we have these numbers in our heads from the past and such a great feeling to even be close to them again.
> 
> 
> 
> flipflopmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> UGH!!!!!  Slept in a bit this morning-5:15 instead of 4:30.  Felt good!  But then I dont' have as much free time.  So, I worked the whole time on setting up my Pampered Chef newsletter and contacts to send it to, only to find out that it is sent on the 4th of the month.  THAT COULD HAVE WAITED.  Oh. WEll.  It's Friday, I can wear jeans to school, my baby comes home tonight, no texts that she was a mess last night, life is good!!!!!
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY!
> Taryn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope AK had a fabulous time.  So glad the pampered chef is going so well for you.
> 
> I'm still journalling, but journalled some impulse buy cookies last night.    I know what to do, just need to do it.  I have an optometrist appt after work this afternoon, and then we're babysitting my niece and nephew.  I have a little more time before work, so I think I'll make my shopping list.
Click to expand...


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I slept in this morning and definitely feel good about that. I really needed it. I was up at 5 the last 2 mornings and will be up by 5 tomorrow morning. Not a lot of studying planned for today. Mainly teaching reading and government. Probably some solar system too.

Weigh-in was not pretty. *Shawn*, you were so right. I am not up 4+ pounds. I am up just over 3, but I will use tomorrow's weigh-in as I have since fiigured out why. I'll just say that I may be reading a book in the bathroom a lot today. Sorry, TMI.

I am going to be posting mini-challenges on most days throughout the rest of the Fall Challenge. In honor of mikamah's QOTD and her response,

*Friday, 1//19 Mini-Challenge: Drink 8 8 oz. glasses (or more) of water today. As always, 1 8 oz. of coffee or tea counts.*

Have a great day everyone! Drink your water!

QOTD: I'm with *Kathy*, drinking water is one of my biggest keys to success. That and exercising. Journaling helps, but more for the WW GHGs, than the actual points, especially if I am exercising.

And, on that note, if the sneakers fit, than pink it is!


----------



## Dreamer24

SettinSail  Congratulations and keep up the good work!
CC  Im sorry it was a disappointing morning.  Thanks for setting the water challenge!


I had a good weekend and I'm feeling prepared to tackle the weekend.  I am hoping to build momentum and confidence that I can handle thanksgiving!  I am so worried about the weigh in the morning after!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Please be sure and PM those weights to LuvBaloo today.  No WIN! or HH numbers this week*.

*We have our coaching week filled.  Thanks to worfiedoodles and donac for filling in for us!  *



dvccruiser76 said:


> I got the nips of mint Bailey's and peppermint mocha Kahlua at the Kappy's across from the NSM. I went to Merchant's and the place near Market Basket, but they don't have those nips.



The whole peppermint mocha Kahlua thing makes so much sense and sounds delicious! 

*Tracey,* when things get busy just think about being at WDW soon!  



keenercam said:


> There is so much more I wanted to comment on, but I just got some earth-shaking news and I really need to get a handle on it before I start my drive home from work.  Just when you think you can't handle one more thing, you find that God has WAYYYY too high expectations about your abilities to cope.



Cam, , hope that everything is okay.  Glad the suit worked out -- you know the judges are probably wearing shorts and flip flops under their robes!  



pjlla said:


> I keep threatening to sell my car and buy a small RV.... that way we would have EVERYTHING we need for all of these mini-road trips we are constantly on.... the kids could eat, do homework, sleep on the road.... DD could keep a small wardrobe in there for changing before/after swim... we could have a fridge stocked with foods/drinks... wouldn't that be GREAT!?



 That would be fun!



flipflopmom said:


> Great job on the rationing of the Chex mix!!!!!  That sounds yummy.  I need a potent cocktail right now.  AND SNOW - AHHH, A SNOW DAY, stay home jammies day, sounds DE-VINE!  You are most welcome!!!  It was nice to have an excuse to back away from the craziness and reconnect!



Well, even if the snow doesn't cooperate there is a long week-end next week.  

*tggrrstarr* hooray for ONE-derland!  

*CC,* good job overcoming adversity.  You are going to rock at your test tomorrow!  

*Deb,* you are an amazing woman to get all that stuff done!  

*Lindsay,* hope that your day is better today!    Maybe the doctor was stressed herself?  Did she think your DH could take care of his BP problem himself?   If she still has the attitude in 2 weeks it may be time to look around for someone else.  These kind of issues come up in the legal world, too.  I always tell my clients most attorneys have the same level of knowledge but all the knowledge in the world won't help if you can't work with someone.  I'm glad that you could enjoy your boys -- they are the best for comic relief!  



corinnak said:


> Have a great night everyone and a joyous weigh-in tomorrow!!!  I have been so on track all week, but the scale seems to be just sitting there so far.  We shall see in the morning.



 for a great weigh-in for your today!

*Shawn* hooray for ONE-derland!  

*donac,* enjoy your day with DH and congrats to your DS on his wonderful accomplishments!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I can't say anything, because I still have french fries once or twice a week.



You're successfully maintaining at a new low number -- it's okay to do that when you can stay on track!    I truly think that you are in the place where you got it and have made the true lifestyle change for good!  



mikamah said:


> Friday 11/19 qotd- With the busy holiday season upon us, what is one of the easiest things you can do to help you stay on track with the healthy lifestyle?



Hey coach!  Thanks for coaching this week!  

One of the easiest things I can do to stay on track is to journal my food (sound familiar?).  

Well, I had a 1 pound gain today.  It is not surprising and not the end of the world.  With these inch losses things may just be shifting around a bit.  Hopefully it and another will be gone next week.  I am close to a new decade and would really like to hit it before the end of November.

Today I get to sit in my last class of the year.  I will have my laptop and hope that there will be free wi-fi so I can at least keep up here and get some spark points!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie--before I forget, if you are running the 1/2 this weekend--good luck!!!! If you are not because the hip is bothering you, big hugs. Just wanted you to know I was thinking about you.



flipflopmom said:


> *life is good!!!!! *
> HAVE A GREAT DAY!
> Taryn


Like is good. Hope you have a good day too!



mikamah said:


> Thanks.  I"m making my thanksgiving shopping list tonight.  With my family, I don't need the nips thought, I'll get the big bottles.
> 
> I'm still journalling, but journalled some impulse buy cookies last night.    I know what to do, just need to do it.  I have an optometrist appt after work this afternoon, and then we're babysitting my niece and nephew.  I have a little more time before work, so I think I'll make my shopping list.


 Just the thought of my family makes me want to get the big bottle out!

Good job on journaling---is that day two? And since we were listing what we ate yesterday, I need to add that I had one cookie at work--someone brought them in for November b-days. They were so good--chocolate chip with a mini pb cup in the middle. Thank goodness they didn't last long and I stuck with one. And I had a tiny custard cup of raspberry icecream last night. It still sounds like a lot of food to me, but obviously it's working. I haven't actually checked my calories in a while--maybe I should put yesterdays in just to see....



cclovesdis said:


> And, on that note, if the sneakers fit, than pink it is!


CC--I would love to have pink running shoes. So far everything I've tried that works for me has not been pink. It really messes with my outfits!!! I do like to be coordinated when I sweat.



Dreamer24 said:


> I had a good weekend and I'm feeling prepared to tackle the weekend.  I am hoping to build momentum and confidence that I can handle thanksgiving!  I am so worried about the weigh in the morning after!


Post a lot and check in here! You can get through Thanksgiving. I know you can.



lisah0711 said:


> *Lindsay,* hope that your day is better today!    Maybe the doctor was stressed herself?  Did she think your DH could take care of his BP problem himself?   If she still has the attitude in 2 weeks it may be time to look around for someone else.  These kind of issues come up in the legal world, too.  I always tell my clients most attorneys have the same level of knowledge *but all the knowledge in the world won't help if you can't work with someone. * I'm glad that you could enjoy your boys -- they are the best for comic relief!


This is so true. We have seen lots of different doctors and specialists with all of Tom's health issues growing up. We have seen some amazing doctors and we have seen some really smart, for lack of a better work, buttheads. We've had er doctors call our house to make sure ds is doing better. We had a dermatologist do extra research to find out how to have a special test run. And we had a gi specialist when ds was in the hospital at 14 who had ds in tears because he was so awful. What I have learned through all this, is that I don't put up with rude anymore. And I hope what DS learned is that everyone deserves to be treated with compassion and respect. 

Happy to say that I saw the 141s today--141.8! Very happy to be on the low side of maintain this week. Good QOTD Kathy! I am starting to get a little stressed about Thanksgiving and food when DS is home. I am nervous about the extra junk we will probably have around and I'm a little afraid of stress eating from all the extra excitement. So when I thought of the QOTD answer I started thinking of a million answers to the question, which then started stressing me out. So I thought about it some more, and here's what I came up with:

Friday 11/19 qotd- With the busy holiday season upon us, what is one of the easiest things you can do to help you stay on track with the healthy lifestyle?
I can make a plan! A plan for when and how much I can realistically expect to exercise. A general plan for what we will eat while DS is home, if and when we will go out. And a plan for what sweets and treats we will have in the house. I can make a plan that will have me working really hard until Wednesday, which should help me to get through the next couple of days with hopefully not too much damage. Putting the time into a plan now, will hopefully mean that I am still a maintainer next Friday.

I have been lazy, but time to get going and hit the Y. My legs are a little tired from all the steps this week, so I'm going to ride the bike. We're running 8 miles tomorrow--first "official" training run for Princess. The step counter thing will still count the bike if I put it on my shoe. They actually recommend that you do this. It feels funny, but I'll still get to count the steps! 

Talk to you later!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Good Morning!  My weigh in went awesome this week, really makes up for the last two bad ones!  I lost 4.6 pounds!  

I am still catching up, I am only two pages behind now.  

I am so frustrated that I can't go see Harry potter until Sunday night!  My schedule just doesn't let me get a chance before then unfortunately.  I could go at 9:45pm tonight, but I can't do those late movies anymore!  Gosh, I must be getting old!

On my way to work soon, got a sucky schedule today, 12-9:30.  Yuck.  But I get to do lunch with my husband to switch the car.  

Gotta go before my kitty jumps on the keyboard again and deletes my post!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> Lindsay--I am glad you are ok from your fall. And as for the hashbrown--I am so impressed you aren't getting an egg and cheese biscuit, too.



I honestly had to laugh at this because I do occasionally on those bad weeks break down and get the whole meal.  The bacon egg and cheese is the only sandwich that I eat and I take the egg off since I dont like eggs like that.  I am still finding a way to get off of this food.  They should really have rehab centers for this.



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone.  I'll be coaching this week, and hope to be able to keep up.
> 
> Friday 11/19 qotd- With the busy holiday season upon us, what is one of the easiest things you can do to help you stay on track with the healthy lifestyle?



I agree with rose and making a plan is what I feel will help me through the holidays.  Especially planning out realistic expectations for my runs and marking it on specific days.  I plan to only induldge on thanksgiving itself and save my extra points for that day.  I dont eat much of a variety during thanksgiving dinner because its not my favorite kind of foods but what I do like is probably the worst choices.  rolls, filling, and turkey. 

Thanks for coaching last week Taryn. You did an awesome job and welcome kathy thanks for being our coach this week.



flipflopmom said:


> I knew I wasn't telling you anything you didn't know, and hope it didn't seem patronizing, but I need those remiders often.  Typing it to remind others does wonders for me, too!



No offense taken at all with your post and I totally appreciate you reminding me of the importance of what is really important.  It helped so much just to hear you or "read you" saying it.  Thank you!



mikamah said:


> I know what to do, just need to do it.



I keep saying the same thing lately.  I just wish I would do it already.



cclovesdis said:


> I am going to be posting mini-challenges on most days throughout the rest of the Fall Challenge. In honor of mikamah's QOTD and her response,
> 
> *Friday, 1//19 Mini-Challenge: Drink 8 8 oz. glasses (or more) of water today. As always, 1 8 oz. of coffee or tea counts.*



Thanks CC this is a great idea.



lisah0711 said:


> If she still has the attitude in 2 weeks it may be time to look around for someone else.



We had a similar encounter before with this doctor and usually try not to see her but she was the only one in the group with an appt available for this week.  Wonder Why???  He just wanted to get in.  I told him after next appt if he still feels uncomfortable he should ask for the original doctor he was seeing who he liked much better.  The sad part is this office is in the same physician group that I work in and there manager often makes comments that she doesnt understand why there customer satisfaction scores are so low.  I could tell her why!



Rose&Mike said:


> Happy to say that I saw the 141s today--141.8!



Great Job Rose!!!!


Today seems like a better day for us.  No falls although I am really sore, and dh seemed in a better mood.  He ended up getting written up at work for not hearing the phone ring the other night and it was the alarm company for one of his centers.  The kids must of played with our phone in our room because the cord was out.  The 2nd contact person is mikes boss and they called her and she had to go to secure the building.  The next day he apologized and explained what happened.  Today he got written up for it.  It is what it is but he seems to be handling it well.  He got a call from the child care school that he applied for the other day and they said they will be scheduling interviews next week.  Hopefully he gets something else offered to him that would be good for us because I think these people at his work now are just trying to pick at him and push him out of there.  

I will weigh in today in a bit and am thinking I will see a small loss.  I will let you know the outcome.

I hope you all enjoy your day. TGIF


----------



## Rose&Mike

tggrrstarr said:


> Good Morning!  My weigh in went awesome this week, really makes up for the last two bad ones!  I lost 4.6 pounds!


 Congratulations!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I honestly had to laugh at this because I do occasionally on those bad weeks break down and get the whole meal.  The bacon egg and cheese is the only sandwich that I eat and I take the egg off since I dont like eggs like that.  I am still finding a way to get off of this food.  They should really have rehab centers for this.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your day. TGIF


 Here's my thoughts on fast food in general, feel free to skip, if I am being too pushy. I had to get really real with myself and finally decide there was no nutritional value whatsover in most fast food. It was not something that happened overnight. This time last year I was regularly still making runs for egg and cheese biscuits and french fries. I was off meat by then, but really even without the bacon, the egg had protein, but was offset by so much other bad stuff that it didn't matter. 

So I started trying to look at it as a treat. Like when we were growing up and we got to have soda on very special occasions. The biggest issue for me was what to replace the fast food with that would not make me feel like I was being deprived of something I thought was so tasty. I am at the point now where I can guarantee the fantasy I have in my head of what some of this stuff tastes like is way better than it is in real life. 

I'll give you an example. DS loved Little Caesar's pizza when he was growing up. We used to have them at least once a week, maybe more. Several months ago Mike and I were feeling lazy and I said let's just get a Little Caesar's pizza. Quick, easy cheap. We both couldn't even finish a piece. It did not taste like I remember it used to taste. The pizza I make  at home now or the thin crust pizza we get from a good restaurant is sooooo much better and really doesn't take long at all to throw together. 

But it took time. I have go to food that I would much rather have now than fast food--a luna bar, an Amy's bowl, a mini bagel toasted with pb and a couple of chocolate chips, hummus, pistachhio crisps. But none of this happens overnight. I think the key to getting started is to start treating the fast food as a very special treat. Once you have some good habits set in place, you will probably find you have much better things to use as treats that you enjoy soooo much more. And you will save the stuff that you really love (like french fries) for when you want a treat. And then it tastes fabulous! 

Hope this wasn't being too pushy. It definitely for me was something that was a process and took some time to get a handle on. I will still on occasion say to Mike, let's get a breakfast biscuit and he will look at me and ask--do you really want that. After 2 seconds of thinking about it the answer has always been no.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Here's my thoughts on fast food in general, feel free to skip, if I am being too pushy.


You are not being too pushy at all.  I really need help with this.  I have to be honest...prior to april before I started my running and wt loss plan I was probably eating close to 3 meals a day of fastfood at least 3-4 times a week.  Horrible Horrible thoughts I know.  So I am proud that I am down to just a hashbrown in the morning.  It is quite some progress.  Now if we do eat out we try to do subway or something not through a drive thru.  I do occasionally break down and have dinner at mcd's but it is much more infrequent now.  Like only 1-2 time in the past 3-4 months.  I think the morning stop at the drive thru is so routine for me that I need to find a new routine.  Its like when you wean your kids off the bottle you take the night time bottle away last because usually thats the one they are attached too.  Thats kind of how I feel.  Thanks so much for your advice.  I am really going to try working on this.  



I was down .4lb today.  Not much but actually it is down 2lb from monday.  Now if I can go down over the weekend instead of up it will be good.


----------



## tigger813

Today has been a good day! No cavities at the dentist! 2 clients plus a chair massage client today, good tips$$$! 3 clients scheduled next week! Going to be happy with the money I have for our trip!!!!!

Enjoying some chips and dip and my peppermint mocha white Russian! Watching Emergency!!!! Brings me back!!!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Good evening everyone.  I like being coach because it gives me an excuse to sit and dis for a while in the evenings.  We had my niece and nephew for a while, who are 3+5, so that was fun.  We did bake a pack of the pillsbury sugar cookies, and the kids each had 2-3, and we split the rest them and sent some home with them.  So I only have 3 left for me to savor.  Day 3 of journalling my food, though my choices weren't the best today.  I am planning to meet a friend at the park to run in the morning.  SHe's done a few races with me, and is much faster, but she is trying to increase her distance and thought we might run some of our longer runs together.  At the park it's 3 time around the walking path is one mile, so she can see my speed and decide if she'd really want to run with me.  Her son is a friend of michael's so he's going to come too and they can hang out together.  I'm going to do 4-5 miles.  



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I slept in this morning and definitely feel good about that. I really needed it. I was up at 5 the last 2 mornings and will be up by 5 tomorrow morning. Not a lot of studying planned for today. Mainly teaching reading and government. Probably some solar system too.
> 
> Weigh-in was not pretty. *Shawn*, you were so right. I am not up 4+ pounds. I am up just over 3, but I will use tomorrow's weigh-in as I have since fiigured out why. I'll just say that I may be reading a book in the bathroom a lot today. Sorry, TMI.
> 
> I am going to be posting mini-challenges on most days throughout the rest of the Fall Challenge. In honor of mikamah's QOTD and her response,
> 
> *Friday, 1//19 Mini-Challenge: Drink 8 8 oz. glasses (or more) of water today. As always, 1 8 oz. of coffee or tea counts.*
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Drink your water!
> 
> QOTD: I'm with *Kathy*, drinking water is one of my biggest keys to success. That and exercising. Journaling helps, but more for the WW GHGs, than the actual points, especially if I am exercising.
> 
> And, on that note, if the sneakers fit, than pink it is!


Sorry weighin wasn't great, but it is what it is and you can move forward.  Your test is tomorrow?  That will be a huge relief to get that over with, and I'm sure you will ace it.  You have been studying so hard.  Good luck tomorrow.  
Love the daily challenge idea.  Thanks for doing that.  Especially with the holidays, it will come in very handy to keep us all on our toes. 



Dreamer24 said:


> I had a good weekend and I'm feeling prepared to tackle the weekend.  I am hoping to build momentum and confidence that I can handle thanksgiving!  I am so worried about the weigh in the morning after!


Glad you had a good week, and hope the weekend is great as well.  It will be  tough to weighin the day after thanksgiving, but that might give us a little more reserve during the holiday.  



lisah0711 said:


> *We have our coaching week filled.  Thanks to worfiedoodles and donac for filling in for us!  *


Thanks guys.


lisah0711 said:


> [One of the easiest things I can do to stay on track is to journal my food (sound familiar?).


  All too familiar.



lisah0711 said:


> [Well, I had a 1 pound gain today.  It is not surprising and not the end of the world.  With these inch losses things may just be shifting around a bit.  Hopefully it and another will be gone next week.  I am close to a new decade and would really like to hit it before the end of November.


You can do it, Lisa!!  I'm sure that pound will be gone plus next week.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Connie--before I forget, if you are running the 1/2 this weekend--good luck!!!! If you are not because the hip is bothering you, big hugs. Just wanted you to know I was thinking about you.


Thinking of you too, Connie.  Hope you are doing well.  


Rose&Mike said:


> Just the thought of my family makes me want to get the big bottle out!







Rose&Mike said:


> We have seen lots of different doctors and specialists with all of Tom's health issues growing up. We have seen some amazing doctors and we have seen some really smart, for lack of a better work, buttheads. We've had er doctors call our house to make sure ds is doing better. We had a dermatologist do extra research to find out how to have a special test run. And we had a gi specialist when ds was in the hospital at 14 who had ds in tears because he was so awful. What I have learned through all this, is that I don't put up with rude anymore. And I hope what DS learned is that everyone deserves to be treated with compassion and respect.


There is absolutely no reason for a physician or health care professional to be rude or insensitive to a patient or family member, but it happens all the time, and it drives me crazy.  That is a good lesson for ds to learn, but too bad he had to learn it the hard way.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Happy to say that I saw the 141s today--141.8! Very happy to be on the low side of maintain this week. Good QOTD Kathy! I am starting to get a little stressed about Thanksgiving and food when DS is home. I am nervous about the extra junk we will probably have around and I'm a little afraid of stress eating from all the extra excitement. So when I thought of the QOTD answer I started thinking of a million answers to the question, which then started stressing me out. So I thought about it some more, and here's what I came up with:
> 
> Friday 11/19 qotd- With the busy holiday season upon us, what is one of the easiest things you can do to help you stay on track with the healthy lifestyle?
> I can make a plan! A plan for when and how much I can realistically expect to exercise. A general plan for what we will eat while DS is home, if and when we will go out. And a plan for what sweets and treats we will have in the house. I can make a plan that will have me working really hard until Wednesday, which should help me to get through the next couple of days with hopefully not too much damage. Putting the time into a plan now, will hopefully mean that I am still a maintainer next Friday.
> 
> I have been lazy, but time to get going and hit the Y. My legs are a little tired from all the steps this week, so I'm going to ride the bike. We're running 8 miles tomorrow--first "official" training run for Princess. The step counter thing will still count the bike if I put it on my shoe. They actually recommend that you do this. It feels funny, but I'll still get to count the steps!
> 
> Talk to you later!


Congrats on the 141s!!!  You have a great plan and will make it through the holiday as a maintainer.  That's awesome the biking can count toward your steps.  



tggrrstarr said:


> Good Morning!  My weigh in went awesome this week, really makes up for the last two bad ones!  I lost 4.6 pounds!
> 
> Gotta go before my kitty jumps on the keyboard again and deletes my post!


Whoo hoo!! 4.6!!  I'm betting we'll see you in the top ten, probably #1!!!  Keep that kitty off the keyboard. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I honestly had to laugh at this because I do occasionally on those bad weeks break down and get the whole meal.  The bacon egg and cheese is the only sandwich that I eat and I take the egg off since I dont like eggs like that.  I am still finding a way to get off of this food.  They should really have rehab centers for this.


It is sad it tastes so good, but is so bad for us.  I'm sure the biggest loser ranch and spa would be able to help us.  We were eating fast food too much last year.  I was having a hard time coping after losing my mom, and just didn't feel like cooking, but when michael went for his physical in january, he had gained too much weight, and we had the talk with the doctor, and that's when I started getting him more involved with trying to live a healthier life.  We only have fast food once a month at the most, and if we do go out, we'll usually go to panera.  He and i looked up the calories of his typical mcd's meal vs panera, and mcd's was like 1200 calories, and panera was about 500, way less fat.  It was good for him to see the numbers too, and I've tried to get him more involved and exercising with me too.  It's hard, and it is an addiction, and trying to keep it in moderation is key.  You've done so well to get down to just one hash brown.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Today seems like a better day for us.  No falls although I am really sore, and dh seemed in a better mood.  He ended up getting written up at work for not hearing the phone ring the other night and it was the alarm company for one of his centers.  The kids must of played with our phone in our room because the cord was out.  The 2nd contact person is mikes boss and they called her and she had to go to secure the building.  The next day he apologized and explained what happened.  Today he got written up for it.  It is what it is but he seems to be handling it well.  He got a call from the child care school that he applied for the other day and they said they will be scheduling interviews next week.  Hopefully he gets something else offered to him that would be good for us because I think these people at his work now are just trying to pick at him and push him out of there.


Glad you had a better day today, and I can imagine you're pretty sore.  I hope your dh gets an interview and is able to find something else.  It's got to be tough feeling like they are out to get him. 



Rose&Mike said:


> : Here's my thoughts on fast food in general, feel free to skip, if I am being too pushy. I had to get really real with myself and finally decide there was no nutritional value whatsover in most fast food. It was not something that happened overnight. This time last year I was regularly still making runs for egg and cheese biscuits and french fries. I was off meat by then, but really even without the bacon, the egg had protein, but was offset by so much other bad stuff that it didn't matter.
> 
> So I started trying to look at it as a treat. Like when we were growing up and we got to have soda on very special occasions. The biggest issue for me was what to replace the fast food with that would not make me feel like I was being deprived of something I thought was so tasty. I am at the point now where I can guarantee the fantasy I have in my head of what some of this stuff tastes like is way better than it is in real life.
> 
> I'll give you an example. DS loved Little Caesar's pizza when he was growing up. We used to have them at least once a week, maybe more. Several months ago Mike and I were feeling lazy and I said let's just get a Little Caesar's pizza. Quick, easy cheap. We both couldn't even finish a piece. It did not taste like I remember it used to taste. The pizza I make  at home now or the thin crust pizza we get from a good restaurant is sooooo much better and really doesn't take long at all to throw together.
> 
> But it took time. I have go to food that I would much rather have now than fast food--a luna bar, an Amy's bowl, a mini bagel toasted with pb and a couple of chocolate chips, hummus, pistachhio crisps. But none of this happens overnight. I think the key to getting started is to start treating the fast food as a very special treat. Once you have some good habits set in place, you will probably find you have much better things to use as treats that you enjoy soooo much more. And you will save the stuff that you really love (like french fries) for when you want a treat. And then it tastes fabulous!
> 
> Hope this wasn't being too pushy. It definitely for me was something that was a process and took some time to get a handle on. I will still on occasion say to Mike, let's get a breakfast biscuit and he will look at me and ask--do you really want that. After 2 seconds of thinking about it the answer has always been no.


Thanks for sharing your story, and how you have turned you way of thinking around.  You have truly made this a lifestyle.  





mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was down .4lb today.  Not much but actually it is down 2lb from monday.  Now if I can go down over the weekend instead of up it will be good.


Down is down, and down is awesome!!



tigger813 said:


> Today has been a good day! No cavities at the dentist! 2 clients plus a chair massage client today, good tips$$$! 3 clients scheduled next week! Going to be happy with the money I have for our trip!!!!!
> 
> Enjoying some chips and dip and my peppermint mocha white Russian! Watching Emergency!!!! Brings me back!!!
> 
> TTFN


Glad you had a great day.  Randy Mantooth was so dreamy.  I'll go right back with ya.  

Off to watch big time rush with michael.  I skipped Icarly tonight.


----------



## flipflopmom

ugh.  soooooo sleeeeeepppppppyyyyyy.  Brad is just now leaving work - 10:00 here.  He went in late and worked late to do something.  Can't remember why.  The plant is closed next week.  oh well.  1 step forward, 2 back.  AK won't be home from her trip until 11:30.  

Homework done.  Brain is tired.  Need to go to bed.  can't.  don't know why I am even posting, other than for your entertainment.  

night
taryn


----------



## my3princes

mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone.  I'll be coaching this week, and hope to be able to keep up.  I'll post a qotd now and catch up after ds goes to school and before I go to work.
> 
> Don't forget to send your weights to Luvbaloo today!!
> 
> Friday 11/19 qotd- With the busy holiday season upon us, what is one of the easiest things you can do to help you stay on track with the healthy lifestyle?
> 
> Getting my water in is probably what comes the easiest for me, and if I'm am faithful about it, it can make a big difference in those weeks where I've over indulged.
> 
> Have a great morning!!




Holidays tend to create a lot of stress for me.  A few years ago the stress manifested in my lower back and I had about 2 months where I could hardly move and was on vidadin for pain.  Had a lot of testing done and they found nothing.  I know that it was stress.  My new technique is to start early and get things done so that there isn't that last minute stress.  I've already started decorating and shopping.  My house is relatively clean which will make decorating the rest of the house go more smoothly.  I'm also setting daily goals for myself.   I have so many projects that I NEED to get done.  Our winter clothes need to come upstairs and find homes in our drawers and the summer stuff needs to go into totes in the basment.  It has been cold here for months and I haven't managed to find time to do this.  That is on the agenda for this weekend as well as finishing the outside decorations.   Of course I'm working tomorrow night which throws a monkey wrench in my time to do things.  

I thank you all for complimenting my daily achievements, but caution that I can't manage to find time for true exercise ever.  I'm constantly in motion when not at work, but it isn't true exercise.


----------



## my3princes

There was a large layoff at my new company today.  My job is safe, but many people were not so lucky.  I feel a bit guilty since I've only been there for 3 weeks.  No one in my department was laid off.  The entire operation in San Diego is no longer.  That means that at least a dozen people out there are jobless tonight.  There was another dozen or more from my office which is the corporate headquarters.  One of the cofounders who was the acting treasurer and is wife of the CEO is stepping down (taking early retirement).  I just can't help thinking of those people who had no idea when they got up this morning that their world was going to crumble around them today.  Of course being 5 weeks until Christmas makes things work.


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning!   I am loving being able to weigh in 1/2 pound increments now!  Was down another 1/2 pound today!

Our landlord was unable to get our heat fixed yesterday.  Needs to get a part on Monday and come back.  He was here for hours yesterday afternoon and left the upstairs a wreck.  The crazy thing is the heat came back on in our room but at a very high temp and he has the radiator dismantled so we could not turn it down.  We had to sleep with the window open and no pj's on  Atleast is is toasty instead of frosty

I just had to send an email to the President of my International Women's Club. They were looking for someone to host their T'giving dinner a few weeks back.  The only person willing was a British lady whose family is vegetarian!  Like a dummy, I piped up and said my husband would cook the turkey.  He has cooked one before but not me.  I guess I should have made myself clearer because now they think we are buying the turkey, making gravy and stuffing.  I had to be very clear in my email and I guess she may think I am even being rude.  There are not many places here that sell large turkeys, I've never actually even seen one here.  They have them on base but of course we don't have access to that.  We don't have fridge or freezer space and we don't even have a roasting pan!   I just made it clear in the email we are happy to **cook** the bird as we originally agreed to but that's all!   The dinner is next Sunday afternoon.





donac said:


> I haven't been on all week.  I had a math meet after school on Monday, Tuesday I had a math contest after school and then had to run some errands.  I had my jr field person that day so we were pretty busy.  Wednesday we had a morning inservice and then a full day of classes.  Thursday was 4 meetings after school, a faculty, a union and 2 meetings at church.  I skipped the union meeting but didn't get out of the church meeting until 9 last night.  I had to skip yoga to make those 2 meetings.  Add to that grades were due by the end of the day yesterday.
> 
> I am so happy that it is Friday.  Dh and I took the day off.  We are going to a reception for the induction of my ds and other engineering students into the Engineering Honor Society.  We can't go into the ceremony but there is a reception afterwards.  We will probably take him to dinner after.  we had to take the day because it is at 2:30 and it is 2 hours away.
> 
> 
> *corinnak*  I love the tea you mentioned.  It is like drinking a a mounds bar.  I have to see if I have any more in the closet.



WOW, you are busy !!!  Congrats on your DS's honor, I would be so proud!

Tea that tastes like Mounds bar?   Now you have my attention!
I will have to look for this when we are in the States!



mikamah said:


> Friday 11/19 qotd- With the busy holiday season upon us, what is one of the easiest things you can do to help you stay on track with the healthy lifestyle?



Continuing to exercise daily helps me stay on track.  I'm not as busy as many of you here but if I can just knock it out first thing in the morning, I have the rest of the day for everything else that's going on.  I think of the hard work later and it helps to make healthy choices remembering just how hard I worked that morning.  Suggesting a group walk after a big holiday meal is fun too!



cclovesdis said:


> I'll just say that I may be reading a book in the bathroom a lot today. Sorry, TMI.



Hey, whatever it takes CC!  Thanks for the mini-challenge.  I am proud to say I did it yesterday.

*Good luck on your test today!*




Rose&Mike said:


> Happy to say that I saw the 141s today--141.8!







tggrrstarr said:


> Good Morning!  My weigh in went awesome this week, really makes up for the last two bad ones!  I lost 4.6 pounds!



Awesome

I was trying to keep up with you but I think you just blew right past me!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I
> like is probably the worst choices.  rolls, filling, and turkey.
> 
> 
> He ended up getting written up at work
> Hopefully he gets something else offered to him that would be good for us because I think these people at his work now are just trying to pick at him and push him out of there.
> 
> TGIF



I love how you say filling instead of stuffing.   I have never heard this before?

Good grief for your hubby.  I can't blame him for being stressed.  Hope he can find another job soon!



Rose&Mike said:


> Here's my thoughts on fast food in general, feel free to skip, if I am being too pushy. I had to get really real with myself and finally decide there was no nutritional value whatsover in most fast food. It was not something that happened overnight. This time last year I was regularly still making runs for egg and cheese biscuits and french fries. I was off meat by then, but really even without the bacon, the egg had protein, but was offset by so much other bad stuff that it didn't matter.
> 
> So I started trying to look at it as a treat. Like when we were growing up and we got to have soda on very special occasions. The biggest issue for me was what to replace the fast food with that would not make me feel like I was being deprived of something I thought was so tasty.
> 
> I think the key to getting started is to start treating the fast food as a very special treat. Once you have some good habits set in place, you will probably find you have much better things to use as treats that you enjoy soooo much more. And you will save the stuff that you really love (like french fries) for when you want a treat. And then it tastes fabulous!
> 
> Hope this wasn't being too pushy. It definitely for me was something that was a process and took some time to get a handle on. I will still on occasion say to Mike, let's get a breakfast biscuit and he will look at me and ask--do you really want that. After 2 seconds of thinking about it the answer has always been no.



I know this will sound NOT politically correct, but I try to think of the workers making the fast food to make it less appealing to me.  Are they as clean as I am when cooking?  Are they taking care making my food?  Did my food just fall on the floor back there, etc.  Rose, I lost the part of your post where you said the fantasy of the tast of the food is better than the reality but I can so relate to that.  We have been home twice in the 15 months we've lived here and made a list of all the places we wanted to eat and some of them did not even taste good any more!

Lindsay: Sometimes I will find it is about the same time to run into a market and grab something.  There are many US markets open 24 hours and they sometimes have fruit cups, hard boiled eggs or you could grab a bag of bagel thins, etc.   Or, have you thought about an hour or two of batch cooking?  You could make 10-20 breakfast items, wrap each individually in the freezer and grab one each morning.  Eat in the car or microwave at work?
I don't think you asked for alternatives to what you are doing now, but in case you decide to give up that HB, those are my ideas!  You know what they say about breaking a habit, you just have to do it for X amount of days and it is gone! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was probably eating close to 3 meals a day of fastfood at least 3-4 times a week.  Horrible Horrible thoughts I know.  So I am proud that I am down to just a hashbrown in the morning.  It is quite some progress.
> 
> I was down .4lb today.  Not much but actually it is down 2lb from monday.  Now if I can go down over the weekend instead of up it will be good.



You have made great progress getting down to just one HB a day
Congrats on the loss!  It all adds up!



tigger813 said:


> Today has been a good day! No cavities at the dentist! 2 clients plus a chair massage client today, good tips$$$! 3 clients scheduled next week! Going to be happy with the money I have for our trip!!!!!
> 
> Enjoying some chips and dip and my peppermint mocha white Russian! Watching Emergency!!!! Brings me back!!!
> 
> TTFN



Great day 



my3princes said:


> I thank you all for complimenting my daily achievements, but caution that I can't manage to find time for true exercise ever.  I'm constantly in motion when not at work, but it isn't true exercise.



All your activity sure sounds like true exercise to me!



my3princes said:


> There was a large layoff at my new company today.  My job is safe, but many people were not so lucky.  I feel a bit guilty since I've only been there for 3 weeks.  No one in my department was laid off.  The entire operation in San Diego is no longer.  That means that at least a dozen people out there are jobless tonight.  There was another dozen or more from my office which is the corporate headquarters.  One of the cofounders who was the acting treasurer and is wife of the CEO is stepping down (taking early retirement).  I just can't help thinking of those people who had no idea when they got up this morning that their world was going to crumble around them today.  Of course being 5 weeks until Christmas makes things work.



and to you and all those who no longer have a job.  That had to be tough for you too. 

I am looking forward to today.  DS is at survival campout with BS so it's just me and hubby this weekend.  We are going to run some errands around town today and go to the local farmer's market.  Tonight we will watch the Raleigh Cmas Parade live on the slingbox (10:00 there and 5:00 here) and right after that the UNC v NCSU football game (12:00 there and 6:00 here).  We are having steaks from the freezer and a salad for supper.

Have a great weekend
Shawn


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

I am so ready for my tests today. I know my parents are too. 

Thanks for all the good wishes! Your confidence in me has been unbelievably helpful.

Glad everyone is enjoying the mini-challenges. Today's has 2 parts and is for the weekend.

Mini-Challenge for Sat. 11/20 and Sun. 11/21: Spend 10 minutes planning out what you will be eating on Thanksgiving. If you aren't entirely sure what the options are that day, try to find out, but only spend 10 minutes doing so. Then, when you have finished, or sometime later in the weekend, take 10 minutes to do something other than eating just for yourself. Holidays can be stressful, and it's important that we take care of ourselves at this busy time of the year. 

Have a great day!

CC

(I'll probably be back on sometime tomorrow, depending on when I finish my test. I also have to baby-sit tonight. Wonder how my parents will spend their daughter-less day? )


----------



## flipflopmom

my3princes said:


> Holidays tend to create a lot of stress for me.  I thank you all for complimenting my daily achievements, but caution that I can't manage to find time for true exercise ever.  I'm constantly in motion when not at work, but it isn't true exercise.


I have to concentrate hard not to let the holidays be stressful.  This year more so than ever. The monetary stress of it all definitely weighs in.  This year, I am setting Black Friday as decorating day.  Whatever happens that day, other than our trip to the tree farm on the first Sat. of Dec, is what is getting done.  Period.  AND the house has to be clean before we can decorate.  Counterintuitive, I know.  I really want to take a day off, soon, to  work on my house and all my homework for the rest of the semester, but I don't know how/when.  Why do we put so much stress into something?  It's supposed to be the most wonderful time of the year???  You have a solid plan of attack, though!



my3princes said:


> There was a large layoff at my new company today.  My job is safe, but many people were not so lucky.  I feel a bit guilty since I've only been there for 3 weeks.  No one in my department was laid off.  I just can't help thinking of those people who had no idea when they got up this morning that their world was going to crumble around them today.  Of course being 5 weeks until Christmas makes things work.


That's so sad.  With Brad's job, I still ask everyday - "Do you get to go back?"  I feel fairly secure in my job, but we heard more fed. and state cuts are coming next year to the tune of $600K and 18 jobs at least.  Will this ever turn around?



SettinSail said:


> Good morning!   I am loving being able to weigh in 1/2 pound increments now!  Was down another 1/2 pound today!
> Our landlord was unable to get our heat fixed yesterday.  Needs to get a part on Monday and come back.  He was here for hours yesterday afternoon and left the upstairs a wreck.  The crazy thing is the heat came back on in our room but at a very high temp and he has the radiator dismantled so we could not turn it down.  We had to sleep with the window open and no pj's on:I guess I should have made myself clearer because now they think we are buying the turkey, making gravy and stuffing.  I had to be very clear in my email and I guess she may think I am even being rude.   We don't have fridge or freezer space and we don't even have a roasting pan!   I just made it clear in the email we are happy to **cook** the bird as we originally agreed to but that's all!   The dinner is next Sunday afternoon.
> I am looking forward to today.  Tonight we will watch the Raleigh Cmas Parade live on the slingbox (10:00 there and 5:00 here) and right after that the UNC v NCSU football game (12:00 there and 6:00 here).  We are having steaks from the freezer and a salad for supper.


That's kinda cool that you are having a get together....  I hate it when people's expectations of me are higher than my own.   Good luck with your turkey!  Enjoy your day.  Since we've already knocked UNC out of the Coastal, I'll cheer a bit for the Heels today!  We have MIAMI  .  Hoping to wrap up a Coastal Championship today...  



cclovesdis said:


> I am so ready for my tests today. I know my parents are too.  Mini-Challenge for Sat. 11/20 and Sun. 11/21: Spend 10 minutes planning out what you will be eating on Thanksgiving. If you aren't entirely sure what the options are that day, try to find out, but only spend 10 minutes doing so. Then, when you have finished, or sometime later in the weekend, take 10 minutes to do something other than eating just for yourself. Holidays can be stressful, and it's important that we take care of ourselves at this busy time of the year.


GOOD LUCK HON!!!  I would be in NO shape to babysit after tests, so you really rock!

Yesterday's QOTD - I agree w/ Kathy.  Water's pretty easy for me, and helps a lot.

Mini challenge - I didn't set my alarm this morning!  Slept until 6:45

AK made it home safe and sound at 11:30.  She was worn out!  We didn't get in the bed until 12:30, but I dozed on the couch some before hand.  Today's missions are get the house clean, watch VT/Miani.  Supposed to go to SIL baby shower, but I don't want to.  1.5 hr. drive each way, then the shower, then home, it's at a restaurant, so money would be expected to be spent, plus the gas money.  With Brad unemployed this week, don't need that.  Plus, AK will want to be home!

Hope you all have a great day!
Taryn


----------



## mikamah

my3princes said:


> Holidays tend to create a lot of stress for me.  A few years ago the stress manifested in my lower back and I had about 2 months where I could hardly move and was on vidadin for pain.  Had a lot of testing done and they found nothing.  I know that it was stress.  My new technique is to start early and get things done so that there isn't that last minute stress.  I've already started decorating and shopping.  My house is relatively clean which will make decorating the rest of the house go more smoothly.  I'm also setting daily goals for myself.   I have so many projects that I NEED to get done.  Our winter clothes need to come upstairs and find homes in our drawers and the summer stuff needs to go into totes in the basment.  It has been cold here for months and I haven't managed to find time to do this.  That is on the agenda for this weekend as well as finishing the outside decorations.   Of course I'm working tomorrow night which throws a monkey wrench in my time to do things.
> 
> I thank you all for complimenting my daily achievements, but caution that I can't manage to find time for true exercise ever.  I'm constantly in motion when not at work, but it isn't true exercise.


Moving constantly is burning calories, so it does count as exercise.  All that painting is hard work too.  I'm in the same position with the clothes.  Have brought a few sporadic items up, but need to empty the bureaus and bring all the winter stuff up.  Every year I say I'm going to keep it all better organized, but I haven't yet.



my3princes said:


> There was a large layoff at my new company today.  My job is safe, but many people were not so lucky.  I feel a bit guilty since I've only been there for 3 weeks.  No one in my department was laid off.  The entire operation in San Diego is no longer.  That means that at least a dozen people out there are jobless tonight.  There was another dozen or more from my office which is the corporate headquarters.  One of the cofounders who was the acting treasurer and is wife of the CEO is stepping down (taking early retirement).  I just can't help thinking of those people who had no idea when they got up this morning that their world was going to crumble around them today.  Of course being 5 weeks until Christmas makes things work.


So sorry to hear that.  It's tough to see anyone lose their jobs, especially around the holidays.



SettinSail said:


> Good morning!   I am loving being able to weigh in 1/2 pound increments now!  Was down another 1/2 pound today!
> 
> Suggesting a group walk after a big holiday meal is fun too!
> 
> I am looking forward to today.  DS is at survival campout with BS so it's just me and hubby this weekend.  We are going to run some errands around town today and go to the local farmer's market.  Tonight we will watch the Raleigh Cmas Parade live on the slingbox (10:00 there and 5:00 here) and right after that the UNC v NCSU football game (12:00 there and 6:00 here).  We are having steaks from the freezer and a salad for supper.


 Nice work on another half pound.  I love the group walk after the big holiday meal idea.  We have done that in the past, and it does refresh you much better than lounging on the couch and unbuttoning your pants.  
Is ds in a german bs group, or do you have the BSA there on base?  Survival campout doesn't sound very fun to me, but I'm sure he'll have a blast.  Enjoy your quiet weekend with hubby.



cclovesdis said:


> I am so ready for my tests today.


That must feel so good.  You have been working so hard.  Good luck!!



cclovesdis said:


> Mini-Challenge for Sat. 11/20 and Sun. 11/21: Spend 10 minutes planning out what you will be eating on Thanksgiving. If you aren't entirely sure what the options are that day, try to find out, but only spend 10 minutes doing so. Then, when you have finished, or sometime later in the weekend, take 10 minutes to do something other than eating just for yourself. Holidays can be stressful, and it's important that we take care of ourselves at this busy time of the year.


Thanks Cc.  Love this mini challenge.  When I went to ww in the past, every weekend before thanksgiving, our leader passed out a paper plate and on one side we wrote out what we had to eat for dinner, and how much of each item we wanted to be satisfied, and on the back we did the same thing with desserts, and drinks, and then she'd give us all the points values of all the items, and most people ate their daily points, and some of their weekly allowance points, but very few had gone over those two.  It was always a good reminder that we can indulge and enjoy those special once a year treats, and as long as we watch ourselves more closely the other days of the week, we could even still see a loss.  



flipflopmom said:


> IAK made it home safe and sound at 11:30.  She was worn out!  We didn't get in the bed until 12:30, but I dozed on the couch some before hand.  Today's missions are get the house clean, watch VT/Miani.  Supposed to go to SIL baby shower, but I don't want to.  1.5 hr. drive each way, then the shower, then home, it's at a restaurant, so money would be expected to be spent, plus the gas money.  With Brad unemployed this week, don't need that.  Plus, AK will want to be home!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!
> Taryn


Hope AK's trip was a blast for her.  Those family functions can be tough to miss, unless someone wasn't feeling well.  Sometimes you need to do what is right for you and your immediate family and true family and friends will understand.  
I need to clean this weekend too.  I put it off last weekend since I need to have a clean house for thanksgiving, so no excuses.  

I did 4 miles today with my friend at the park and her son and michael played.  It was fun to run with someone, but she did most of the talking, and when I was walking I'd be more able to talk.  They talk about that conversational pace, so I'll have to work on that, though I feel my pace is usually pretty comfortable for me.  We have a busy day, cubscout scavenger hunt/food drive, gymnastics, and then bottle/can drive.  Then I plan to get come cleaning done, make a list, and get organized for the holiday.  Now, for the qotd, I'll follow Cc's lead with the mini challenge.

Saturday 11/20 qotd - What is your favorite Thanksgiving food or foods? Or if you don't celebrate t-day, your favorite holiday food from any holiday? 

 Stuffing and pumpkin pie are mine.  I have been known to make a pumpkin pie this weekend, and eat it all myself through the week into thanksgiving.  I will not do that this week.  I maintained this week, and I am going to try to stay on track and see a maintain next friday too.  

Have a happy, healthy saturday.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning!

Had a bad night last night. Woke up at 2am with a bad headache. I didn't drink water after my "drink" last night and fell asleep on the couch so that's probably why. I got up and watched Big Bang Theory and Grey's from Thursday night since I wasn't home. Stomach was also bothering me. Feeling mostly better this morning.

Just made pancakes and bacon for the family. I had some bacon and my fruit protein shake! Time to shower and get ready for the movie. Need to leave in an hour and I still need to get together my movie purse of light popcorn and other snacks!

SO excited to see this movie!!!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Saturday all!  

Hope everyone can take a little time for themselves to enjoy the week-end.



Rose&Mike said:


> Connie--before I forget, if you are running the 1/2 this weekend--good luck!!!! If you are not because the hip is bothering you, big hugs. Just wanted you to know I was thinking about you.



Connie, I echo Rose's thoughts for you!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I have been lazy, but time to get going and hit the Y. My legs are a little tired from all the steps this week, so I'm going to ride the bike. We're running 8 miles tomorrow--first "official" training run for Princess. The step counter thing will still count the bike if I put it on my shoe. They actually recommend that you do this. It feels funny, but I'll still get to count the steps!



Woo! Hoo!  on the 141's!  But, really, Rose, how can you think of yourself as lazy with all the exercise you've done this week?!? And an 8 mile run today?  You are far from lazy, girl! 

Another Woo! Hoo! for *tggrrstarr* for a 4.6 pound loss!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I keep saying the same thing lately.  I just wish I would do it already.



That makes three of us!  

*Tracey,* how were things at old Rampart?  

*Kathy,* did you ever have to wear a hat like Dixie McCall? 



my3princes said:


> I thank you all for complimenting my daily achievements, but caution that I can't manage to find time for true exercise ever.  I'm constantly in motion when not at work, but it isn't true exercise.



If you're moving and burning calories it counts!  

*Shawn,* enjoy your romantic week-end with DH!    And pardon my ignorance but what is a slingbox? 

*CC,* good luck on your test today and thanks for the mini-challenges.   

*Taryn,*  just stay home and take it easy today.  Glad that AK is home safe and sound.  

*Tracey,* have fun at the movies!

Off to do a big grocery run and see if I can find a judge's robe for DS for a school thing on Tuesday -- apparently since DH applied to be a judge DS thought DH had a robe hanging in his closet just in case!


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone! I had wanted to get here in time to wish CC good luck on her test, but I got waylaid by work.  CC, I am thinking of you today, sweetie.  I know you'll do great!  

I know I haven't been here much and I feel so bad not catching up with everyone, but work has been insanely busy and I can't even begin to detail the stress that is my daily life.  Oh, well, we do the best we can, right?  

I am just so grateful for all the support and encouragement here, and for P's kick in my butt that got me back to WW.  I even went to the Y this morning to work out.  I couldn't do as much as I'd have liked, but I did 3 miles walking on the dreadmill, 1 mile on the elliptical and 6 miles on the bike. 570 calories total burned. Every little bit helps. 

I have to get showered and dressed then go to UPS to ship some stuff, including Pampered Chef that friends ordered from my book party, drop off another PC order, then come home to clean before my MIL arrives tonight. A dear friend is having twins and I happen to still have a very nice wool dress coat from 50 pounds ago, so I am really excited to send it to her to keep her belly warm this winter.  The next couple of days are crazy because of getting ready to go away for Thanksgiving, planning what to take with us and what to buy down there as far as cooking supplies, food, etc., AND the chaos that is my work situation right now.  The only thing I have control over is what I put in my mouth.  So, I am going to assert that control and take some measure of satisfaction in controlling _something_.

Hugs, my friends! Have a great day!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

SettinSail said:


> I love how you say filling instead of stuffing.   I have never heard this before?
> 
> Good grief for your hubby.  I can't blame him for being stressed.  Hope he can find another job soon!



I honestly dont know the difference between the to.  Our filling is bread dipped in milk and squeezed out.  Pile it all together in a pot, mix in sauteed onion and celery, add parsley, salt, and pepper.  Most people I know ask me why I call it filling. It may be a pennsylvania dutch thing????

Yes I hope my dh can find something soon because I think he is just being targeted.  He is such a great person and hard worker he does not deserve to be treated like this.



cclovesdis said:


> I am so ready for my tests today. I know my parents are too.



Good Luck CC, I hope your tests went well.



flipflopmom said:


> IIt's supposed to be the most wonderful time of the year???


Yes I always looked forward to this time of year but the past few years I dread it more and more and then that makes me sad.  Im trying hard to do my best and remember whats important.

Glad AK made it home safe and sound.  I hope she had a good time.



mikamah said:


> Saturday 11/20 qotd - What is your favorite Thanksgiving food or foods? Or if you don't celebrate t-day, your favorite holiday food from any holiday?



I already said it but the filling (stuffing) is my favorite.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lindsay--you have come so far with the fast food. And I agree it is like weening yourself off of it. Same with diet soda and caffeine. Hang in there. And I agree with Kathy, a loss is a loss is a loss.



mikamah said:


> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thank you all for complimenting my daily achievements, but caution that I can't manage to find time for true exercise ever.  I'm constantly in motion when not at work, but it isn't true exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pedometer or can you borrow one for a few days? I bet as busy as you are that you are getting tons of steps. As long as you are working two jobs and keeping up with three boys, I wouldn't stress too terribly much about the formal exercise. I will say though that working out is a huge stress reliever for me, so with all the holiday stress, if you could sneak in even a 10 minute walk at lunch it might really help. Even a short walk helps me get my focus back.
> 
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a large layoff at my new company today.  My job is safe, but many people were not so lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is stressful even if you are the one who still has a job. In late 2008 and 2009 Mike's company was doing layoffs every quarter. It was so nervewracking. It was emotionally draining for everyone. Made for a really long 18 months.
> 
> Shawn--enjoy your kid free time.
> 
> CC--hope the test went well!
> 
> Taryn--have fun watching football.
> 
> Kathy--great job on the run!
> 
> Tracey--have fun at HP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keenercam said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I have control over is what I put in my mouth.  So, I am going to assert that control and take some measure of satisfaction in controlling _something_.
> 
> Hugs, my friends! Have a great day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so true!
> 
> We went out last night with our friends. DS had a little drama yesterday afternoon, which involved another conversation about how he wants to come home and doesn't want to be at school. This one was not as bad as the last one. I'm glad Thanksgiving is next week, or we would be making a trip down there.
> 
> So I broke my rule of only one beer before a long run and had two. We still had a good run, but I definitely felt tired. No stomach issues, but despite the fact that I'm fueling and ate a clif bar as soon as we stopped, I had a low blood sugar thing between when we got home and when I had lunch. I feel too gross not to have a shower before eating, so not sure what to do about this. I am so thankful that my stomach is cooperating and that I can run without issues, so I can find a way to live with a little nausea if I have to. We ran 8 miles in 1:24, 10:35 pace. The last mile was a 9:20! Love it when I can run the last mile harder than the average pace.
> 
> QOTD--I love stuffing and mashed potatoes. We have them so rarely, that when we do they are a huge treat! I also love anything with pumpkin in it!
> 
> Have a great day. I'll check back in later.
Click to expand...


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone.  

I was up early this morning to go grocery shopping.  I usually go shopping on Sunday but last Sunday it seemed like people who were shopping had never been in a grocery store.  I told my dh that it seemed like there were a bunch of amatuer cooks in the aisles.  Parking their carts in the middle of the aisle so no one could get through.  Standing and staring at the shelfs like they have never seen them before.  I saw someone in the spice aisle this morning staring at the spices for 5 minutes and she was still there when I left the area.

I came home with a large turkey for the 11 or 12 people I am cooking for.  Turkey is in a pan in the frig starting it's defrost.

TOnight dh and I are going to a friend's 50th birthday party.  His wife celebrated her 50th a couple of years ago. He knew she loved surprises so he planned a big party for her.  I was on the planning committee.  We had a partial pot luck and she loved it.  But everytime he sent out an email he told us that he didn't want a surprise party.  I don't know how this is going to work out.  She told me that it is only 10 people.  We seem to think that she means 10 couples.    We shall see.  It is at their house so it can't be as big as her party.  I hope he isn't too mad.  Dh did not tell him but told him to be on the lookout for any and everything

cc hope the test went well.  

Cam I hope that work calms down for you.  

my3princes  I agree with ROse that you should look into a pedometer.  YOu might be surprised at how many steps you take.  

Rose it is so hard to talk to them whenthey are so far away.  I am glad that he is talking to you.  DS1 never really talked to us his freshman year.  I wish he had told us some of the hard problems he had.  He still hasn't told us but we have found out some things from other people. 

Lisa Did you find the judge's robe?  Check to see if anyone you know has a graduation gown.  It is close.

Tracey Have fun at HP.  Ds's loved it.  I don't know if we are going to get to see it this weekend.  If we didn't have this party tonight we might have gone tonight. 

To those watching football today Have fun.  Dh has gotten more into college games the last couple of years. 

QOTD I love pies and stuffing.  

Yesterday was a little surprising.  We were the only parent who showed up.  But their reception was some subs and ds is very picky about what is on his sub so I am glad we took him out to an early dinner.   It was also nice to have a relaxing day.  Next week will be pretty crazy with 2 1/2 days.  

Off to get some things done before we have to go.  If I missed anyone  HI  Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## 50sjayne

Rose&Mike said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Here's my thoughts on fast food in general, feel free to skip, if I am being too pushy. I had to get really real with myself and finally decide there was no nutritional value whatsover in most fast food. It was not something that happened overnight. This time last year I was regularly still making runs for egg and cheese biscuits and french fries. I was off meat by then, but really even without the bacon, the egg had protein, but was offset by so much other bad stuff that it didn't matter.
> 
> So I started trying to look at it as a treat. Like when we were growing up and we got to have soda on very special occasions. The biggest issue for me was what to replace the fast food with that would not make me feel like I was being deprived of something I thought was so tasty. I am at the point now where I can guarantee the fantasy I have in my head of what some of this stuff tastes like is way better than it is in real life.
> 
> I'll give you an example. DS loved Little Caesar's pizza when he was growing up. We used to have them at least once a week, maybe more. Several months ago Mike and I were feeling lazy and I said let's just get a Little Caesar's pizza. Quick, easy cheap. We both couldn't even finish a piece. It did not taste like I remember it used to taste. The pizza I make  at home now or the thin crust pizza we get from a good restaurant is sooooo much better and really doesn't take long at all to throw together.
> 
> But it took time. I have go to food that I would much rather have now than fast food--a luna bar, an Amy's bowl, a mini bagel toasted with pb and a couple of chocolate chips, hummus, pistachhio crisps. But none of this happens overnight. I think the key to getting started is to start treating the fast food as a very special treat. Once you have some good habits set in place, you will probably find you have much better things to use as treats that you enjoy soooo much more. And you will save the stuff that you really love (like french fries) for when you want a treat. And then it tastes fabulous!
> 
> Hope this wasn't being too pushy. It definitely for me was something that was a process and took some time to get a handle on. I will still on occasion say to Mike, let's get a breakfast biscuit and he will look at me and ask--do you really want that. After 2 seconds of thinking about it the answer has always been no.




It's not a popular opinion--I've noticed but it's the God's honest truth...the stuff just tastes like _crap_ after you haven't eaten it for a few years and you are used to eating real food. Went with my Mom and her friend to the church bazaars last weekend and my one stipulation was that we did Not eat fast food for lunch. We had some soup and a sandwich at one of the churches and that was great ;-) 


Lisah:


> Busy day today. I had to go to Macy's and buy some new jeans because the ones that I have were uncomfortably large.  My watches are spinning on my arms, too, so I am hoping for some good numbers on Friday.



Yay! I have no winter clothesplenty of summer. Went to Old Navy yesterday, they are doing ½ off clearance. Got some skinny cords. I really like them and itll make more sense of my too big now sweaters. Also got some of those ugg style boots for $15 ½ off. For those looking for clothes--it's a good sale when they have it--and it seems to be in all locations.


Rose n Mike:



> Lisa--snow. Oh my. Seriously for someone that is originally from PA, I am not handling winter well at all anymore. And this year I am FREEZING!!!!! Last year we kept the thermostat really low, and this year I am cold all the time. I'm guessing it's because I don't have as much insulation anymore , but who would have guessed that being cold all the time would be a side effect of losing weight.



Ohyesterday I was Freezing. Plus I was wrecked from getting home from Harry Potter around 3:30 am lol. Spent most of the day huddled in my bed under the electric blanket with Penney.I need to weatherize some then Ill break down and turn on the heat in the house. Will do that today! Went shopping later though and went to Sizzler for my kid and stepdads birthday. Did wellpassed up the steak and potato only $1 more than the endless salad bar price and had more salad than anything. Something trivial I know but for memonumentalI didnt have any croutons. It was so busy there was a line and after doing the salad I would have had to get back in line to put on the croutons and other stuff so I skipped it. Just put raisins insteadit was great! 

QOTD: Tuesday, Nov.16th 





> What do you do for an instant mood enhancer, that's not food/exercise related, when you've got the blahs?



Thats easycuddle Penney! I've also gotten into my book lately- I'm reading the Clan of the Cave Bear books--haven't read them in a very long time. 

keenrcam:


> My physical therapist thinks my hip pain is due to very tight muscles and has me doing an exercise where I lie flat on my back with a towel wrapped around my foot and I hold my leg straight out, pull it up, and over across my other leg. It stretches the muscles in the hip and improves flexibility and helps to minimize pain.



PT works. 

QOTD Wednesday, Nov. 17th..





> Think back through your weight loss journey, what have you learned about yourself along the way?



I have learned I dont miss eating a lotIm fine eating much less and dont feel deprived. 
Ive learned that you can be strong physically without being overweight. Moreso even if you are working out more
I dont panic eat now when stressed or coping with emotional matters. I get it outwhether in a diary (those online ones are great) or talking to people if I can. 
I have learned there are many ways to incorporate exercise into your life-fun ways even. 
-maintaining is so much easier when you are eating the right things and avoiding the bad.

Tigger813:



> Did 2.5 miles this morning. Stopped due to a cramp. I'll try and do more later. I'll bring a Special K bar to the movies so I don't touch the popcorn. Got my weight loss meeting tonight.



Generously offered to hold the kids popcorn as he made his way through the seats the other night for the midnight Harry Potter and thought Id sneak a little of the buttery stuff on top andyuck! I had drank some coffee a couple hours before to keep me awake and burned my tonguewell thats one way to avoid temptation!

Flipflopmom:


> And a girl told me that Pocahontas helped the "aliens" that lived in Jamestown. Told you this was a heathen group!



Ha! Saw a preview for Cowboys vs Aliens the other nightwe knew eventually it would be made. 
Everyone have a great day-- it seems we are doing pretty well as a group! I'm going to go shower then ride my bike into work to get my check and do a little shopping since we are having an employee sale. It's actually sunny today woo hoo.


----------



## flipflopmom

SHAWN - you're missing a good game.  Won't give you any spoilers, but we're even watching, when I should be cleaning!  

Cam - Just think of serene HHI, and your stress will melt away.  mmm..  can smell the cider now!!  

Another PC order came, so I stopped cleaning to pack up orders, and well, here I am.  I need to get back upstairs to finish changing sheets and putting away laundry, 33 minutes till kickoff!  GO Hokies!


----------



## tigger813

Back from HP. Really enjoyed it! Can't wait for part 2. I was good and only had two handfuls of popcorn. I did have a couple of small candy bars but that was pretty much lunch.

Going to make myself a shake to take with me to my book show. Unfortunately it may turn out to be a bust as my hostess since she has anywhere between 1 and 5 people coming. I'm going to give her some catalogs and have her hold them and maybe extend her party until when I get back from Disney and then she can get double free books if she has enough sales. Hoping a lot of people order on line over the next few weeks.

Just packed the car. Taking two tubs .

Keep getting pulled away from the computer. DD1 and I are going to leave in about an hour. Just cleaned the kitchen and started the dishwasher. 

Going to wait until after church tomorrow to put up the outside lights. It's really windy out so we decided to wait!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> I am so thankful that my stomach is cooperating and that I can run without issues, so I can find a way to live with a little nausea if I have to. We ran 8 miles in 1:24, 10:35 pace. The last mile was a 9:20! Love it when I can run the last mile harder than the average pace.



Glad your stomach issues have gotten better!  That is some awesome times.  I have not figured out how to run negative splits yet.  I tried but its seems like my slow just gets slower even when I try to start slow. 

I hope DS's break helps him deal with what is going on. 



donac said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> TOnight dh and I are going to a friend's 50th birthday party.



I hope you have a nice night at the party.  Im sure your friend will be fine....most times people dont really mean what they say about surprise parties.

I enjoyed a nice afternoon with my kids.  We played baseball outside and ran around.  I raked leaves and they jumped in them.  Then we built ryans trio building block batcave he got for his bday.  All the while dh laid on the coach and moped.  I hope he can snap out of this soon.  He is worried because he forgot to do something last wk and is afraid that with everything else going on there that this will be the straw that broke the camels back and they are going to fire him.  Im not sure if I should be worried or if its just his anxiety.  Im trying to be positive.  Im just worried about him.

I am off to make dinner.  Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Dona--have fun at the party!



50sjayne said:


> It's not a popular opinion--I've noticed but it's the God's honest truth...the stuff just tastes like _crap_ after you haven't eaten it for a few years and you are used to eating real food.
> *ITA!*
> 
> 
> 
> Something trivial I know but for me—monumental—I didn’t have any croutons. It was so busy there was a line and after doing the salad I would have had to get back in line to put on the croutons and other stuff so I skipped it. Just put raisins instead—it was great!
> 
> *I get excited about things like that too! I like raisins on salad, and apples, actually most fruit!*
> 
> I have learned I don’t miss eating a lot—I’m fine eating much less and don’t feel deprived.
> I’ve learned that you can be strong physically without being overweight. Moreso even if you are working out more…
> I don’t ‘panic’ eat now when stressed or coping with emotional matters. I get it out—whether in a diary (those online ones are great) or talking to people if I can.
> I have learned there are many ways to incorporate exercise into your life-fun ways even.
> -maintaining is so much easier when you are eating the right things and avoiding the bad.
> 
> *Great list--and I agree, maintaining/keeping it off this time has been a lot easier because I have so many more great food choices. Much easier to avoid the bad ones!*





mommyof2Pirates said:


> Glad your stomach issues have gotten better!  That is some awesome times.  I have not figured out how to run negative splits yet.  I tried but its seems like my slow just gets slower even when I try to start slow.
> 
> I am off to make dinner.  Enjoy your evening.


Thanks Lindsay. I hope this visit helps DS, too. I don't think he's depressed, I just think he's worn out, but I guess if he still keeps being down on things over the holidays we will encourage him to go to the counseling center. I don't think he will go unless one of us comes down there, though. It's so funny, cause his freshman year was a breeze. I would not have guessed that this year would be like it has been. 

Sounds like a great afternoon with the kids.  I am sorry DH is so stressed. Mike pushed really hard when we started running this spring to go slow at the beginning and save it for the end. I think this is the main reason I can do it now. From the time we started running, we would run the last part faster--at the beginning it might have only been a .1. Today I kicked it up for a whole mile. And in the beginning I was just a tiny bit faster. I think having the garmin really helps with this cause we know what we're doing all the time. It helps me to slow down when I need to and speed up when I want to. 

Hope everyone is having a good day. We decided last minute to go to a play tonight. We're going to see Barefoot in the Park. I'm excited. We got discounted tickets since it's the day of the show. I whipped up a quick quesadilla with some leftover roasted veggies and some black beans on the side to eat before we go. 

Hope everyone has a great evening. Time to go get ready to go.


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> I was up early this morning to go grocery shopping.  I usually go shopping on Sunday but last Sunday it seemed like people who were shopping had never been in a grocery store.  I told my dh that it seemed like there were a bunch of amatuer cooks in the aisles.  Parking their carts in the middle of the aisle so no one could get through.  Standing and staring at the shelfs like they have never seen them before.  I saw someone in the spice aisle this morning staring at the spices for 5 minutes and she was still there when I left the area.
> 
> TOnight dh and I are going to a friend's 50th birthday party.  His wife celebrated her 50th a couple of years ago. He knew she loved surprises so he planned a big party for her.  I was on the planning committee.  We had a partial pot luck and she loved it.  But everytime he sent out an email he told us that he didn't want a surprise party.  I don't know how this is going to work out.  She told me that it is only 10 people.  We seem to think that she means 10 couples.    We shall see.  It is at their house so it can't be as big as her party.  I hope he isn't too mad.  Dh did not tell him but told him to be on the lookout for any and everything


I laughed at the absentminded people in the grocery store, and imagine I have done that on occasion when I know i need something else, but can't remember what it was.  Have fun at the surprise party, and hopefully he will enjoy himself.  My bil threw a party for my sister's 40th and she was adamant about not having one, so when he drove up with her and she saw us all, she called him a f------ a------ and then proceeded to have a wonderful time.  



50sjayne said:


> QOTD Wednesday, Nov. 17th..
> 
> I have learned I dont miss eating a lotIm fine eating much less and dont feel deprived.
> Ive learned that you can be strong physically without being overweight. Moreso even if you are working out more
> I dont panic eat now when stressed or coping with emotional matters. I get it outwhether in a diary (those online ones are great) or talking to people if I can.
> I have learned there are many ways to incorporate exercise into your life-fun ways even.
> -maintaining is so much easier when you are eating the right things and avoiding the bad.


Love your list, and Yay you for now croutons!!!   Did you love Harry Potter?   



flipflopmom said:


> SHAWN - you're missing a good game.  Won't give you any spoilers, but we're even watching, when I should be cleaning!
> 
> Cam - Just think of serene HHI, and your stress will melt away.  mmm..  can smell the cider now!!
> 
> Another PC order came, so I stopped cleaning to pack up orders, and well, here I am.  I need to get back upstairs to finish changing sheets and putting away laundry, 33 minutes till kickoff!  GO Hokies!


The sheets and housework will wait.  Football is good for the soul.  GO HOKIES!!  



tigger813 said:


> Back from HP. Really enjoyed it! Can't wait for part 2. I was good and only had two handfuls of popcorn. I did have a couple of small candy bars but that was pretty much lunch.


Did your dd's go to hp also?  We haven't watched them yet, and michael is not really interested yet.  He doesn't like scary movies.  Good luck at the show tonight. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I tried but its seems like my slow just gets slower even when I try to start slow.
> 
> I enjoyed a nice afternoon with my kids.  We played baseball outside and ran around.  I raked leaves and they jumped in them.  Then we built ryans trio building block batcave he got for his bday.  All the while dh laid on the coach and moped.  I hope he can snap out of this soon.  He is worried because he forgot to do something last wk and is afraid that with everything else going on there that this will be the straw that broke the camels back and they are going to fire him.  Im not sure if I should be worried or if its just his anxiety.  Im trying to be positive.  Im just worried about him.


 Hugs to you and dh.  I hope he is able to deal with things and not feel so stressed.  Anxiety is such a difficult thing to deal with, and it's hard on you as his wife too.  Hang in there.  I hear ya on the starting slow, and getting slower. I'm just plain slow, but just hoping not slow enough to be swept. 



lisah0711 said:


> *Kathy,* did you ever have to wear a hat like Dixie McCall?
> 
> Off to do a big grocery run and see if I can find a judge's robe for DS for a school thing on Tuesday -- apparently since DH applied to be a judge DS thought DH had a robe hanging in his closet just in case!


I did have a hat very similar to dixie's.  I actually have 2, one from LPN school, and one from RN school.  I wore them only during school for my lpn and after that they decided caps on your head that aren't really washable are pretty gross breeding grounds for bacteria.  Good luck finding the judges robe.  I'm thinking of that scream character's halloween costume would work, without the face mask.   I mean, come on, dh really should be prepared and have a robe for when he becomes a judge. 


keenercam said:


> I know I haven't been here much and I feel so bad not catching up with everyone, but work has been insanely busy and I can't even begin to detail the stress that is my daily life.  Oh, well, *we do the best we can*, right?


  We love to hear from you whenever you have time.  All we can do is the best we can.  Hang in there.  Hope you're able to get everything ready for thanksgiving and have some down time to relax and enjoy yourself.  And nice work at the gym.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I honestly dont know the difference between the to.  Our filling is bread dipped in milk and squeezed out.  Pile it all together in a pot, mix in sauteed onion and celery, add parsley, salt, and pepper.  Most people I know ask me why I call it filling. It may be a pennsylvania dutch thing????


Filling, stuffing, whatever it's called it is tasty.  



Rose&Mike said:


> We went out last night with our friends. DS had a little drama yesterday afternoon, which involved another conversation about how he wants to come home and doesn't want to be at school. This one was not as bad as the last one. I'm glad Thanksgiving is next week, or we would be making a trip down there.
> 
> So I broke my rule of only one beer before a long run and had two. We still had a good run, but I definitely felt tired. No stomach issues, but despite the fact that I'm fueling and ate a clif bar as soon as we stopped, I had a low blood sugar thing between when we got home and when I had lunch. I feel too gross not to have a shower before eating, so not sure what to do about this. I am so thankful that my stomach is cooperating and that I can run without issues, so I can find a way to live with a little nausea if I have to. We ran 8 miles in 1:24, 10:35 pace. The last mile was a 9:20! Love it when I can run the last mile harder than the average pace.


It sounds like ds is ready for a nice long weekend with mom and dad. Sometimes you just need that second beer.    Awesome run times, Rose!!   

We're having a relaxing afternoon, and have done a little cleaning and moved the living room furniture around.  With the patriots playing on thanksgiving, we needed to move the couch so more people can see the tv.  I wouldn't be a very nice hostess if I left it so only I can lay on the couch and see the tv, now would I.  The Christmas tree fits better with this set up too.  I'm not looking forward the grocery shopping tomorrow, but it must be done.  I'll try not to block the aisles, Dona.

Enjoy the evening.


----------



## pjlla

Dear friends....

I am typing this from the Emergency waiting room at the Dartmouth Hitchcock Medical Center.  DH fell from a ladder this afternoon when cleaning the gutters and has sustained some significant injuries, including a significant head injury.  If you are a person of prayer, I am asking that you pray for my DH tonight.  He has broken every bone in his face, has a compound fracture of the right forearm, and has a bleed in his brain.  It is going to be a long night.  I am just looking for all of the prayer you could spare.  

Thanks in advance.... love to you all.  I'll try and update you when I can.......P


----------



## mikamah

Pamela,

I am so sorry to hear that, and I will be praying for your dh and your family. 
Hang in there, I am here if you need me.    Take care.


----------



## tigger813

Pamela,

We will put your DH in our prayers! What is his first name and I will add him on at church in the morning! Please keep us posted! God Bless You!!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Single digit dance in the morning!!!!

Home from my book show. It was ok. Got another online show out of it and another show in the spring for a home schooling group.

I hate the drive out there. It's so dark on the road. And you get the real jerks who like to tailgate in the super dark areas!

I came home and had a shot of menthol mint schnapps to calm my nerves.

DH has work to do at 2am. I'll probably be asleep within the next half hour. I have to take all the books back to my supervisor in the morning before going to church. DD1 is singing with the choir in the morning and I have to teach Sunday school. Then we will come home and put up our Christmas lights out front and the lights in all the windows. Then it will be time to pack for Disney as much as possible. I need to print out the iron ons so I can get those done tomorrow. Only making 2 sets of shirts.

I think I'll get ready to head to bed!

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

Pamela-  keeping your husband in my prayers. Please update us when you can.


----------



## donac

Pamela, He is in my prayers.  HAng in there.


----------



## flipflopmom

pjlla said:


> Dear friends....
> 
> I am typing this from the Emergency waiting room at the Dartmouth Hitchcock Medical Center.  DH fell from a ladder this afternoon when cleaning the gutters and has sustained some significant injuries, including a significant head injury.  If you are a person of prayer, I am asking that you pray for my DH tonight.  He has broken every bone in his face, has a compound fracture of the right forearm, and has a bleed in his brain.  It is going to be a long night.  I am just looking for all of the prayer you could spare.
> 
> Thanks in advance.... love to you all.  I'll try and update you when I can.......P



Re-quoting entire post so it doesn't get missed.


P - I am praying so hard for him, will add him to the prayer list at church.  Sending prayers up for you, too.  I'll put him on the prayer list at my church too.  I wish I could be there to sit with you, pray with you, or hang out with your kids.  Hope some of the family is there with you.  Thanks for letting us know, and trying to keep us updated.  I mean it when I say I'll do whatever I can.  LOVE YOU!


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I enjoyed a nice afternoon with my kids.  We played baseball outside and ran around.  I raked leaves and they jumped in them.  Then we built ryans trio building block batcave he got for his bday.  All the while dh laid on the coach and moped.  I hope he can snap out of this soon.  He is worried because he forgot to do something last wk and is afraid that with everything else going on there that this will be the straw that broke the camels back and they are going to fire him.  Im not sure if I should be worried or if its just his anxiety.  Im trying to be positive.  Im just worried about him.


 Lindsay to you for trying to give your boys a break from the stress and some normalcy despite your worries.  I'll send up some prayers that Mike feels better and that everything will be okay.  I know how consuming those worries are.  When Brad is stressed about staying employed, boss issues, etc. he doesn't function.  I know you mentioned he has looked elsewhere but didn't find much., if you can carve out time to look online for jobs that might be suited for him when he's not around and present any you find to him, that might help him.

Is he taking the medication they gave him? I don't remember if you said it was an anti-depressant or a sleeping aide, but I want to share this.  When I went on a anti-depressant briefly when AK was about a year old, I didn't like who I became.  Long story short, I was crying every day because I wanted to be a stay at home mom.  My ob/gyn gave me an antidepressant when I went back for my 1 year check up because I was crying the entire session and told him I hated leaving her.  Well, it made me sooo "chill"  for lack of a better word that I stopped caring about anything, or really being able to react to anything.  I just sat and stared a lot.  I didn't cry, but I didn't do anything either.  I only took it for about 2 months, and stopped.  Like, the kids at school were going nuts, and I didn't care enough to try to control the room, I didn't do housework, didn't talk to dh, didn't even play much with AK.  So I went off it quickly.  I'm just sharing that, b/c in my case, it made it worse.  That's why I didn't try them again after Daddy died, even though my whole family was begging me to.  I decided I'd rather be depressed than feel nothing.

I didn't mean to write a book about me, but I did want to let you know how I reacted to it.  

Hope he brightens up today!



Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks Lindsay. I hope this visit helps DS, too. I don't think he's depressed, I just think he's worn out, but I guess if he still keeps being down on things over the holidays we will encourage him to go to the counseling center. Hope everyone is having a good day. We decided last minute to go to a play tonight. We're going to see Barefoot in the Park. I'm excited. We got discounted tickets since it's the day of the show. I whipped up a quick quesadilla with some leftover roasted veggies and some black beans on the side to eat before we go.



Rose - FWIW, the thrill of being in college and away carried me through my freshman year.  My sophomore year, the stress of keeping my scholarship really hit home (it was dependent on me keeping a 3.5 GPA), and the classes were harder.  I ended up with mono in the spring b/c I was pushing so hard to be "the best", never sleeping, studying all the time.  Every break we had, I would come home and just SLEEP for about 24 hours straight, then avg. 14-15 a night the other nights. I came home a lot of weekends and slept for most of them.   Don't be surprised if he crashes a lot there.  I remember Mom saying something about me sleeping so much, with that tone in her voice that let me know she was concerned.  I told her "Mom, I stay up til 2 or 3 studying, and get up at 6 to finish and go to class.  I just need to catch up."  This was around the time that teen drug use was just starting to be in the news (mid-90's) here, and she thought I had the warning signs of sleeping a lot, withdrawing etc.   

I remember working so hard when I first started h.s. to "establish myself" popularity wise.  That was what was important to me, being in the 
"right" group of people.  When I had to stop cheering in college, I lost some of that identity.  To compensate, I threw myself into school work.  I missed out on a lot of the social aspect of college because of it.  I, too, was one of those kids that graduated with a 4.0 and never studied, maybe for a final exam.  Realizing I couldn't breeze through college that way was hard!




mikamah said:


> I laughed at the absentminded people in the grocery store, and imagine I have done that on occasion when I know i need something else, but can't remember what it was. We're having a relaxing afternoon, and have done a little cleaning and moved the living room furniture around.  With the patriots playing on thanksgiving, we needed to move the couch so more people can see the tv.  I wouldn't be a very nice hostess if I left it so only I can lay on the couch and see the tv, now would I.  The Christmas tree fits better with this set up too.   I'll try not to block the
> aisles, Dona.



Glad you are relaxing Kathy.  How many people will be there Thursday?  

I know why I am an aisle blocker.  It comes from shopping with little kids, and you keep the buggy in the middle of the aisle so they don't grab everything off the shelves.  Thanks for the reminder DONA.  I don't have to do it when they are not with me!    AS for the spice aisle, I can NEVER find what I need there!!!!  Speaking of spices...


Last night the kids wanted popcorn.  Ak can make a meal off popcorn.  I KNOW micro popcorn is not good for them.  I shouldn't let it be.  But, sometimes in my hectic world, I choose something easy.  I do think a bag of micro popcorn for dinner is better than a happy meal, and I make her eat carrots or broccoli first while it is cooking.    Eases my soul a little bit.  Anyway, with finances being what they are, we cut out snacks/convenience foods from the grocery budget.  DH did buy a HUGE bag of popcorn kernels, and will cook it on the stove in a trace amount of oil. AFTER HOKIES BEAT THE CANES, AND CLINCHED A SPOT IN THE ACC CHAMPIONSHIP he made some.  I had gotten this Pampered Chef buffalo rub with my order  (YAY FOR FREE STUFF!) and put it on mine.  It made it nice and spicy!  I've found a new low-fat snack!!!



tigger813 said:


> Home from my book show. It was ok. Got another online show out of it and another show in the spring for a home schooling group.  I hate the drive out there. It's so dark on the road. And you get the real jerks who like to tailgate in the super dark areas! I came home and had a shot of menthol mint schnapps to calm my nerves.



I hear ya' tracey!  The drive to and from houses I don't know where I am at night for PC shows is creepy!  Glad you got some bookings!  Do you have a website?  That might be something I could talk our school librarian into or write a grant for.  We're always looking for good books.  


Going to write another book, hang on.


----------



## pjlla

Quick update on DH's condition.....

the orthopedic surgeons fixed his radial/ulna fractures last night.... looking at at least 6 weeks with external fixators.   Apparently the brain bleed was very minimal (so minimal in fact, that apparently the neurosurgeon didn't find it important enough to talk to me  ).  ENT and plastic surgery will be evaluating his face today.  He is still on C-spine precautions pending a 3rd check of this today.  He is in the ICU and we can see him after 8 am.  My SIL (DH's oldest sister) is heading up here today to be with me, as well as my parents.  I will probably send the kids home to our house with my parents at some time today so that they can have some semblance of normalcy and get ready for school and such tomorrow.  

That's about it for now.  Thanks so much for all of the replies and prayers.... keep the prayers coming!! .......................Pamela


----------



## flipflopmom

First, thanks for letting me share.  I've told you before, I have a few IRL good friends, but putting all this out there for them is tough.  They know a little bit about our finances, b/c I told them why I started selling PC, and I have to tell them why I can't go to all the girls' night outs, Miche bag parties, stella and dot parties, etc. they are having. Some of them, one in particular, are struggling a bit right now, but struggling to them is kinda relative, ya' know?  (Buying wal mart brand food instead of national brand or fast food so they can go to the movies or buy a 2011 car.  For us, it's buying less food, always wal-mart brand, so we can pay as many bills as possible)  

Anyway, a few things have being stewing in my mind, and I need to get them out.

I am seeing some huge blessings come my way, and I wanted to share them, because I know a lot of you are sending ppd my way.

My first month with PC was a huge hit, and I almost doubled what I needed for sales. I have a little money to spend on the girls' for Christmas now.  I am VERY concerned, b/c I got everyone I can think of in that first month, and now I have all the months ahead to keep it going.  I have 2 shows in Dec. and about 4 people that say that want to have one in Jan, but won't commit to a date.  My goal is 5 a month to make what I need to get us all caught up and on the right track.  So, that's a huge concern.  The company is so great to reward you for a great first 30 days, that I'll get half of the kit cost back, got $200 to spend on supplies/products to show, an apron, grill pan and press, and $490 in commission!

BUT - these things seem little, but they all add up:
1 - FIL gave us venison.  Sorry all you vegetarians, hope that doesn't gross you out or offend you.  BUT, we have some meat in the freezer for winter.
2.  FIL went fishing, gave us fish.  Again, a meal we didn't have to fund.
3.  AK had a great report card, got money from her grandparents, we didn't have to give her souvenir money for her trip.  She's been hoarding her birthday money, we over paid, and they got some back.  She came home with $25!
4.  People at work have been giving me clothes.  I've gotten almost a full winter wardrobe (meaning I can go about 2 weeks without wearing the same outfit ) from people that have outgrown their 6 and 8's.  
5.  While Ak quitting team rocked us emotionally, we are saving at least $200/mo. in gas and tuition.  Not to mention the 6 weekends of 5+ hour trips for meets/hotel rooms/food/gas.
6.  WHile Dh is not working at all this week, the past 3 he's gotten his overtime in, so we could buy groceries and he could help me w/gas money, and a couple of bills,and buy AK a yearbook.  I know, not a necessity, but artwork she drew was chosen for the cover, and I would have hated for her not to have one.
7. Dh's work gave him a turkey, which was our responsiblity for Thanksgiving dinner.

But, here's a kicker for me.  The stress of life is showing on my body.  My hair looks AWFUL!  Thin, straggly, a MESS!  The last time I went to the hairdresser (Aug) she said it was healthy, just falling out due to weight loss.  My face has gotten really thin looking, wrinkles and unfortunately some acne don't help matters.  I almost, honestly, look like someone on drugs.  People are commenting CONSTANTLY that I have lost too much weight. (Like at least 3 or 4 a day) Mom guessed me at 125.  When I told her 150, she didn't believe me until I got on the scale to show her.  A dear friend wants me to go to the dr.  I told her that unless the dr. could pay my bills for me, it wouldn't help.    

I want to be healthy looking, not sick looking.    Any advice on how to reverse this?  I don't want to gain any weight, that's for sure.  I am trying to get more sleep on the weekends, to take away the dark circles and sunken eyes,  I do have some face creams, etc. in the cabinet that I am trying to use to brighten that up.  I drink tons of water.  I do eat, this week, too much! Despite not doing formal workouts, I've been active enough that I am maintaining my muscle def. in arms and legs.  Stomach will never happen.


So sorry for the book.  If anyone actually read any of it - .  

This all seems so PETTY after reading P's post.  Sending prayers her way.

Have a great Sunday everyone!  ENJOY!
  You will all never know what you mean to me!
Taryn


----------



## flipflopmom

pjlla said:


> Quick update on DH's condition.....
> 
> the orthopedic surgeons fixed his radial/ulna fractures last night.... looking at at least 6 weeks with external fixators.   Apparently the brain bleed was very minimal (so minimal in fact, that apparently the neurosurgeon didn't find it important enough to talk to me  ).  ENT and plastic surgery will be evaluating his face today.  He is still on C-spine precautions pending a 3rd check of this today.  He is in the ICU and we can see him after 8 am.  My SIL (DH's oldest sister) is heading up here today to be with me, as well as my parents.  I will probably send the kids home to our house with my parents at some time today so that they can have some semblance of normalcy and get ready for school and such tomorrow.
> 
> That's about it for now.  Thanks so much for all of the replies and prayers.... keep the prayers coming!! .......................Pamela



Again, posting the entire reply so it doesn't get buried in all my wordiness this am.

Glad the brain bleed was minimal, and they were able to fix the arm.  Do they have him medicated enough to be out?  Glad you have some company coming.  I'll keep praying hard!


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> Dear friends....
> 
> I am typing this from the Emergency waiting room at the Dartmouth Hitchcock Medical Center.  DH fell from a ladder this afternoon when cleaning the gutters and has sustained some significant injuries, including a significant head injury.  If you are a person of prayer, I am asking that you pray for my DH tonight.  He has broken every bone in his face, has a compound fracture of the right forearm, and has a bleed in his brain.  It is going to be a long night.  I am just looking for all of the prayer you could spare.
> 
> Thanks in advance.... love to you all.  I'll try and update you when I can.......P





pjlla said:


> Quick update on DH's condition.....
> 
> the orthopedic surgeons fixed his radial/ulna fractures last night.... looking at at least 6 weeks with external fixators.   Apparently the brain bleed was very minimal (so minimal in fact, that apparently the neurosurgeon didn't find it important enough to talk to me  ).  ENT and plastic surgery will be evaluating his face today.  He is still on C-spine precautions pending a 3rd check of this today.  He is in the ICU and we can see him after 8 am.  My SIL (DH's oldest sister) is heading up here today to be with me, as well as my parents.  I will probably send the kids home to our house with my parents at some time today so that they can have some semblance of normalcy and get ready for school and such tomorrow.
> 
> That's about it for now.  Thanks so much for all of the replies and prayers.... keep the prayers coming!! .......................Pamela



Pamela, I am so sorry to hear that this happened.    Bless your heart!  I'm glad that DH's condition is improving and that you have someone coming to help you.  You help people all the time so don't be shy about accepting help in your time of need.   I will keep you, your DH and your family in my thoughts and prayers.  You know we will do anything that we can for you.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning,

Popping on quickly before getting ready for church. Just put the cinnamon rolls in the oven for the rest of the family. I will make myself a shake shortly.

Happy to report that I did well yesterday and am only up a pound for the weekend which I hope to eliminate today with some exercise and lots of water. I haven't been drinking enough water as I wake up with dry mouth every morning. I may have solved the tummy issues I have been struggling with. Fiber seems to be the issue, lack of that is. The issue started in again on Friday so I had benefiber and a Fiber Plus bar and it got my tummy back to normal over night. 

Going to grill burgers and one steak this afternoon. I found some fries in the freezer. We will put up the outside and inside lights after church today. Get the packing really going and hopefully get the iron on shirts done. Patriots game is on at 4:15 so we'll watch  that. I have a few bags of laundry to fold. Happy to say the girls are finally keeping their rooms pretty neat for a change. The living room is a disaster to so I have to get that fixed up so the tree can go up this week too.

Time to get DD1 up and ready for church. She's singing with the jr choir and I'm teaching Sunday school.

Pam-Glad to hear some positives for your DH! We'll be praying for him all week!

Taryn- I'll PM you my web site! Thanks!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> Quick update on DH's condition.....
> 
> the orthopedic surgeons fixed his radial/ulna fractures last night.... looking at at least 6 weeks with external fixators.   Apparently the brain bleed was very minimal (so minimal in fact, that apparently the neurosurgeon didn't find it important enough to talk to me  ).  ENT and plastic surgery will be evaluating his face today.  He is still on C-spine precautions pending a 3rd check of this today.  He is in the ICU and we can see him after 8 am.  My SIL (DH's oldest sister) is heading up here today to be with me, as well as my parents.  I will probably send the kids home to our house with my parents at some time today so that they can have some semblance of normalcy and get ready for school and such tomorrow.
> 
> That's about it for now.  Thanks so much for all of the replies and prayers.... keep the prayers coming!! .......................Pamela


thanks for keeping us posted.  That's good new about the brain bleed.  I hope you're with him right now.  I remember with trauma patients, it often took several x-rays before they could clear the C-spine because of all the swelling, and the position during the xray.  Hope they're able to have a plan with ent and plastics soon. Thinking of you today, Pamela.  Hang in there.


----------



## keenercam

Pamela - Thank you so much for the update. I am continuing to keep him and your whole family in my prayers. I am so glad you aren't going to be alone all day and that by now you've probably been in to see him. 

Taryn - I am so glad you have those blessings in your life.  Wish I could help with advice on hair, complexion, etc.  I hope you are taking a multi-vitamin.  Please remember that you can actually drive yourself into bad health in your efforts to be healthy.  The multi-vitamin will go a long way towards filling in any gaps, nutritionally.  

Good morning to all my other "loser" friends.  I had another "day of no [food] regrets yesterday and again, I credit my friends here who have been supportive and encouraging, and a HUGE thank you and hug to Pamela who happened to say something that struck me as a lightbulb moment right when I needed it.

Howard got home about 9:30 last night with my MIL and they both sat down to eat and I was so tempted to have something else even though I wasn't really hungry.  Instead I had a cup of herbal tea.  I was hungry by the time I went to bed at 12:30, but decided it wouldn't hurt me to go to bed with my stomach growling.  This morning I am making bar pan pancakes (half apple and half chocolate chip) for everyone and I have some low fat high fiber waffles in the freezer that I've been craving. I definitely won't feel deprived. I'll cut up some apples for me, too, and put some cinnamon on them.

Taryn- That sweet cinnamon was absolutely delicious on carrots last night. Thank you!


----------



## flipflopmom

keenercam said:


> I hope you are taking a multi-vitamin.  Please remember that you can actually drive yourself into bad health in your efforts to be healthy.  The multi-vitamin will go a long way towards filling in any gaps, nutritionally. Instead I had a cup of herbal tea.  I was hungry by the time I went to bed, but decided it wouldn't hurt me to go to bed with my stomach growling.  This morning I am making bar pan pancakes (half apple and half chocolate chip) for everyone and I have some low fat high fiber waffles in the freezer that I've been craving. I'll cut up some apples for me, too, and put some cinnamon on them.Taryn- That sweet cinnamon was absolutely delicious on carrots last night. Thank you!



I do need to get that multi in more.  For some reason, within 10 minutes of taking it, I feel extremely nauseous for about 20 minutes.  I have been taking it in the am.  Maybe if I take it at night, with a fuller belly?  Thanks for the reminder!  WAY TO GO ON not eating last night.  Your pancakes sound yummy, so glad you enjoyed the cinnamon!  THANK *YOU*!!!!  You did a lot to help those blessings!



tigger813 said:


> I may have solved the tummy issues I have been struggling with. Fiber seems to be the issue, lack of that is. The issue started in again on Friday so I had benefiber and a Fiber Plus bar and it got my tummy back to normal over night.


I like the Fiber bars, and carrots always seem to help me!  HAve a great day!


----------



## mikamah

keenercam said:


> Good morning to all my other "loser" friends.  I had another "day of no [food] regrets yesterday and again, I credit my friends here who have been supportive and encouraging, and a HUGE thank you and hug to Pamela who happened to say something that struck me as a lightbulb moment right when I needed it.  Instead I had a cup of herbal tea.  I was hungry by the time I went to bed at 12:30, but decided it wouldn't hurt me to go to bed with my stomach growling.  Taryn- That sweet cinnamon was absolutely delicious on carrots last night. Thank you!


So glad you've had another good day and are back on track.  When we get so overwhelmed, it's sometimes hard to remember we are important, and getting our exercise and eating right can do so much for our frame of mind.  And you went to bed hungry and survived the night.  That late night eating is not necessary.   Is that a cinnamon sugar you put on the carrots?  I'm not big on carrots, but michael loves them, so maybe a little cinnamon would make them better.  



tigger813 said:


> Happy to report that I did well yesterday and am only up a pound for the weekend which I hope to eliminate today with some exercise and lots of water. I haven't been drinking enough water as I wake up with dry mouth every morning. I may have solved the tummy issues I have been struggling with. Fiber seems to be the issue, lack of that is. The issue started in again on Friday so I had benefiber and a Fiber Plus bar and it got my tummy back to normal over night.


Glad your tummy is feeling better.  Once you get used to a high fiber diet, you know it when you don't get the fiber in.  The water helps too.  Have a fun day.



flipflopmom said:


> My first month with PC was a huge hit, and I almost doubled what I needed for sales. I have a little money to spend on the girls' for Christmas now.  I am VERY concerned, b/c I got everyone I can think of in that first month, and now I have all the months ahead to keep it going.  I have 2 shows in Dec. and about 4 people that say that want to have one in Jan, but won't commit to a date.  My goal is 5 a month to make what I need to get us all caught up and on the right track.  So, that's a huge concern.  The company is so great to reward you for a great first 30 days, that I'll get half of the kit cost back, got $200 to spend on supplies/products to show, an apron, grill pan and press, and $490 in commission!
> 
> BUT - these things seem little, but they all add up:
> 1 - FIL gave us venison.  Sorry all you vegetarians, hope that doesn't gross you out or offend you.  BUT, we have some meat in the freezer for winter.
> 2.  FIL went fishing, gave us fish.  Again, a meal we didn't have to fund.
> 3.  AK had a great report card, got money from her grandparents, we didn't have to give her souvenir money for her trip.  She's been hoarding her birthday money, we over paid, and they got some back.  She came home with $25!
> 4.  People at work have been giving me clothes.  I've gotten almost a full winter wardrobe (meaning I can go about 2 weeks without wearing the same outfit ) from people that have outgrown their 6 and 8's.
> 5.  While Ak quitting team rocked us emotionally, we are saving at least $200/mo. in gas and tuition.  Not to mention the 6 weekends of 5+ hour trips for meets/hotel rooms/food/gas.
> 6.  WHile Dh is not working at all this week, the past 3 he's gotten his overtime in, so we could buy groceries and he could help me w/gas money, and a couple of bills,and buy AK a yearbook.  I know, not a necessity, but artwork she drew was chosen for the cover, and I would have hated for her not to have one.
> 7. Dh's work gave him a turkey, which was our responsiblity for Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> Taryn


I love your list of all the positives in your life right now.  I can imagine it's hard when people are telling you you don't look good and need to stop losing weight.  A girl I work with is in the midst of a horrible divorce and took up running for stress and has lost 80 pounds and is down to 120.  Every day I hear at least one person tell her to stop losing weight.  She's is tiny, and small boned, so we're not used to that because she's always been larger, but i feel so bad for her.  I try to tell her she looks great, and she is not too thin, but probably getting to where she is meant to be.  I don't understand why it's ok to tell people to stop losing weight, but noone would ever say to stop gaining.  Well, except my crazy old aunt Nancy.  Not to sound like your friend, but have you been to the doctor lately?  With all the weight loss, maybe some of your vitamin levels are low if you're not taking a multivite, or hormones could be off.  Last year when I went to the doctor for depression, my vitamin d was low, which can contribute to the depression.  Do you wear make up?  I just wear a little foundation powder and blush and if I get distracted and don't put it on when I look in the mirror later I feel like I look so much older.  On the hair, how about a fresh cut, maybe some layers would help with the thinness.  I forget if your hair is long, but I think thinner hair looks thinner the longer it is.   That's all I can think of right now.  Oh, yeah, don't go pulling your hair out when those kids or hubby is acting up.  



flipflopmom said:


> :Glad you are relaxing Kathy.  How many people will be there Thursday?
> 
> I know why I am an aisle blocker.  It comes from shopping with little kids, and you keep the buggy in the middle of the aisle so they don't grab everything off the shelves.  Thanks for the reminder DONA.  I don't have to do it when they are not with me!    AS for the spice aisle, I can NEVER find what I need there!!!!  Speaking of spices.


We're just having 7, so it will be nice and small.  My house is small, so really 8 is the most we could fit for a sit-down dinner.  When we have the whole family we always do buffet, which is why I've never done thanksgiving here.  
I'm happy to report I did not block the aisle once today at Market Basket, but it was crazy in there.  I did take a turn a little wide and knocked a bunch of tin foil baking pans off a counter.  A little old lady thought she did it, but i fessed up.  
I shopped while Michael was at ccd, and when we came home he had a meltdown because I wouldn't let him call a friend to come over right then, but had said he could later if he helped me pick up a bit and i got the house cleaned, but he wasn't happy with that, so then I had a little meltdown of my own, and made him cry, so we hugged and snuggled and apologized, and while I was cleaning in the kitchen he picked up the play room, and started to vacuum on his own.  Amazing how quickly they can change.   

I'll post the qotd in the next post.  Thanks to taryn's venison for the idea.


----------



## mikamah

Sunday 11-21 qotd- What is the strangest food you have ever eaten, and did you like it?

For me it was moose meat.  It was a marinated steak grilled and it was actually pretty tasty.   

Have a great sunday. 

Pamela- thinking of you and dh.


----------



## cclovesdis

I can't believe it's afternoon already! I got home just before midnight and around 4 AM finally decided that I was sick of the nightmares and being cold and got out of bed. Unfortunately, I woke my parents up. They weren't too happy. I fell back to sleep and slept for about 4 hours. It was the only decent sleep I got last night. I'm debating whether or not to go to church tonight because of that. 

Anyway, the tests went well enough. I felt underprepared for math.  I only studied pre-algebra, algebra, and geometry for at least 20 hours.  Oh well. I didn't feel very confident taking the test, but spent some time thinking about it driving home and once I got home and am about 50/50 on whether or not I passed. The same is true for the other portion of this test. (Each subtest is scored separately.) But, I was expecting that because the questions are not nearly as predictable as the math questions. The teaching reading test was easy enough and I am 90% sure I passed.

Thanks *Lisa* for reminding me that I need to pass, not get a perfect score! 

Now, enough about me. I'm about to eat, so I'll reply to a few of you now and then likely return replying to everyone by the morning.

*Pamela*:  DH is definitely in my prayers. I hope that the ENT and plastic surgeon are able to help and that his C-spine is cleared. I am glad that you have people coming to help. 

*Taryn*:  I don't have too much advice about your hair, etc. I know for me a little make-up helps. Granted, I never have time to put it on, so I could see how that could be a factor. I have been using Proactiv, but I'm sure you know that costs. The one thing I will say is that I only need it every other day, so that's "saving" money. As for your hair, when I had alopecia areta (at least 4 times now), a ponytail or a braid helped significantly.

Hope everyone has the best day possible!


mikamah said:


> Sunday 11-21 qotd- What is the strangest food you have ever eaten, and did you like it?



Deer meat, and I didn't know I ate it until after I finished eating. Was not happy about that.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Oh Pamela. I am so sorry. This is the first time I've been on since yesterday afternoon, and I just saw your posts. You will be in out thoughts. I wish I was closer so that I could come sit with you. Hang in there, and know that I will be thinking about your family.


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> Single digit dance in the morning!!!!
> 
> TTFN


Very exciting!!!

Lindsay--just to add to what Taryn said, when I took an anti-depressant, I was pretty flat, too. Got stuff done and was able to focus. But I didn't laugh, didn't cry, etc. At the time it was good because my ptsd stuff was so bad that I needed to be calm for a while to relearn how to be calm, if that makes sense. But I only stayed on it for about 4 months, because I missed my emotions.



flipflopmom said:


> Rose - FWIW, the thrill of being in college and away carried me through my freshman year.  My sophomore year, the stress of keeping my scholarship really hit home (it was dependent on me keeping a 3.5 GPA), and the classes were harder.  I ended up with mono in the spring b/c I was pushing so hard to be "the best", never sleeping, studying all the time.  Every break we had, I would come home and just SLEEP for about 24 hours straight, then avg. 14-15 a night the other nights. I came home a lot of weekends and slept for most of them.   Don't be surprised if he crashes a lot there.  I remember Mom saying something about me sleeping so much, with that tone in her voice that let me know she was concerned.  I told her "Mom, I stay up til 2 or 3 studying, and get up at 6 to finish and go to class.  I just need to catch up."  This was around the time that teen drug use was just starting to be in the news (mid-90's) here, and she thought I had the warning signs of sleeping a lot, withdrawing etc.
> 
> I remember working so hard when I first started h.s. to "establish myself" popularity wise.  That was what was important to me, being in the
> "right" group of people.  When I had to stop cheering in college, I lost some of that identity.  To compensate, I threw myself into school work.  I missed out on a lot of the social aspect of college because of it.  I, too, was one of those kids that graduated with a 4.0 and never studied, maybe for a final exam.  Realizing I couldn't breeze through college that way was hard!
> 
> Going to write another book, hang on.


Thanks. He seems to have the grades under control and I think a lot of this is a gifted kid thing. He wants to hang out with the "fun" kids, but I think is starting to realize they have very little motivation and goals to speak of. He fully realizes how smart he is, and feels a little guilty for not always using his "gifts" very well. I think he just still hasn't quite figured out where he fits in. He told me Friday that he's so unhappy and just didn't want to be there, but earlier that day he told he is loving judicial council. I pointed that out to him and he acknowledged that he does have a lot of things that he's enjoying. We'll see. Could be interesting this week. Hoping the drama is kept to a minimum



flipflopmom said:


> But, here's a kicker for me.  The stress of life is showing on my body.  My hair looks AWFUL!  Thin, straggly, a MESS!  The last time I went to the hairdresser (Aug) she said it was healthy, just falling out due to weight loss.  My face has gotten really thin looking, wrinkles and unfortunately some acne don't help matters.  I almost, honestly, look like someone on drugs.  People are commenting CONSTANTLY that I have lost too much weight. (Like at least 3 or 4 a day) Mom guessed me at 125.  When I told her 150, she didn't believe me until I got on the scale to show her.  A dear friend wants me to go to the dr.  I told her that unless the dr. could pay my bills for me, it wouldn't help.
> 
> I want to be healthy looking, not sick looking.    Any advice on how to reverse this?  I don't want to gain any weight, that's for sure.  I am trying to get more sleep on the weekends, to take away the dark circles and sunken eyes,  I do have some face creams, etc. in the cabinet that I am trying to use to brighten that up.  I drink tons of water.  I do eat, this week, too much! Despite not doing formal workouts, I've been active enough that I am maintaining my muscle def. in arms and legs.  Stomach will never happen.
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!  ENJOY!
> You will all never know what you mean to me!
> Taryn


Glad to hear there are so many positive things going on right now. I've seen this a lot with Mike, but when he's really stressed and it's showing on his face, it just doesn't go away overnight. Which stinks. I get where you are coming from, because I have found my face is looking very thin, and I had a really good friend tell me that pocket flaps are my friend--in reference to the fact that I have no bottom left. 

I think part of the your too thin comments come from something Connie talked about before--we have gotten so much bigger as a society, that no one really recognizes healthy anymore. So then people tell you that you are too thin even when you are at a healthy weight. Having said all that, here's my ideas:

Sleep. Sleep. Sleep. I know it's hard, but sleep is your friend. If you can afford it go get a haircut. Best thing I did this fall. My hair person convinced me to try a different cut because mine was dragging my face down and she was so right! Maybe look at color too, even if it comes out of a box from Target. I always wear makeup now. I bought mineral foundation from Target and put that on with mineral blush. Helps my cheeks look rosy instead of gaunt. I always wear eyeliner on the top eyelid and mascara and I always fix my hair. Everyday. Period. If I don't have to dry it, I can flat iron my hair and put makeup on in about 15 minutes.

Could the dark circles be seasonal allergies? Mike gets what our dr. calls allergy shiners in the spring. It's a good sign he needs to be taking claritin.

I gave up on the multi-vitamin because it was making me sick, but I do take Vit D a couple of times a week. I am also very picky about the food I eat. I don't eat much, so I really need to make sure I am getting enough protein and fiber. The carbs are pretty easy. Make sure you are getting enough calories. Have you kept track at all recently? You may not be eating enough. And I know the exercise is hard right now with the crazy schedule, but consider doing handweights for arms, shoulders and back. I have 5 exercises that I do 2 sets of 12 if I can't go to strength and it takes less than 10 minutes. I only do strength twice a week, but it makes such a difference. I think for me, just making the effort to do my hair and makeup has made such a difference in my attitude.

And if after all this, things do not improve, you might want to see a doctor. Like Kathy said, you might be short on something important that could make all the difference.



keenercam said:


> Good morning to all my other "loser" friends.  I had another "day of no [food] regrets yesterday and again, I credit my friends here who have been supportive and encouraging, and a HUGE thank you and hug to Pamela who happened to say something that struck me as a lightbulb moment right when I needed it.


Glad you had another day of no food regrets.



mikamah said:


> I shopped while Michael was at ccd, and when we came home he had a meltdown because I wouldn't let him call a friend to come over right then, but had said he could later if he helped me pick up a bit and i got the house cleaned, but he wasn't happy with that, so then I had a little meltdown of my own, and made him cry, so we hugged and snuggled and apologized, and while I was cleaning in the kitchen he picked up the play room, and started to vacuum on his own.  Amazing how quickly they can change.
> 
> I'll post the qotd in the next post.  Thanks to taryn's venison for the idea.


Unfortunately the meltdowns don't stop when they get bigger, they just get louder.

CC--glad the test is over!

We enjoyed the play last night. But I fell asleep for a few minutes during the second act, which is very unlike me. I am still not used to the time change, and have been waking up everyday way too early.

I'm fighting some emotional demons today. It's funny that the more I think about some of this stuff, the more I realize that it's all related--food, emotions, self-esteem. Won't go into it, probably tmi. 

Anyhow, hope everyone is having a good day. We finished shopping for the family we are sponsoring, so I am going to wrap their presents this afternoon.


----------



## pjlla

flipflopmom said:


> F
> This all seems so PETTY after reading P's post.  Sending prayers her way.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!  ENJOY!
> You will all never know what you mean to me!
> Taryn



Not petty at all...just different.  Glad you were able to see through the troubles to the blessings that have headed your way lately.  Thanks for the prayers.... keep them coming.



lisah0711 said:


> Pamela, I am so sorry to hear that this happened.    Bless your heart!  I'm glad that DH's condition is improving and that you have someone coming to help you.  You help people all the time so don't be shy about accepting help in your time of need.   I will keep you, your DH and your family in my thoughts and prayers.  You know we will do anything that we can for you.



Prayers are most welcome!  Thanks for the hug.  I've actually taken a few people up on their offers of help.... we had a friend up the road come last night and call the cat (and yes, she came in for the night) and then I called another person up the road and asked her to have her husband come put the ladder away in the garage.  It is too heavy for me to move along plus it was wedged between the house and the deck railing. I didn't want my Dad to feel like he had to move it when he gets there later today.   So for a person who  does like to accept that four letter word  H E L P... I've been doing well!



tigger813 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Pam-Glad to hear some positives for your DH! We'll be praying for him all week!
> 
> TTFN



Thanks for the prayers.... keep them coming!!



mikamah said:


> thanks for keeping us posted.  That's good new about the brain bleed.  I hope you're with him right now.  I remember with trauma patients, it often took several x-rays before they could clear the C-spine because of all the swelling, and the position during the xray.  Hope they're able to have a plan with ent and plastics soon. Thinking of you today, Pamela.  Hang in there.



I've been in and out of the room all day.  DD and DS and my Mom and my SIL have been in and out with me.  It is hard to just stand there next to the bed because I think he feels like he should be talking with us and such and talking is too difficult and probably painful.  I went in after we had lunch and he was SOUND asleep, snoring and all, so I tiptoed out again.  I told his nurse to please call me if he seems like he is looking for me.  I will check again in a few minutes.  I've been just holding his hand and rubbing his good arm and touching his leg and trying to be entertaining.  I told him that if they cleared his neck and let him sit up, that I would put on Nascar or the football game.... he did say he was bored.  I had an episode of Car Talk (his favorite NPR show) on my phone, so I did play that for him earlier.    I just really hate this feeling of not having anything I can do.... I am very much a woman of action... type A personality... I need to be DOING, not just standing.  It is making me crazy!  I know just being there is enough for him, but I feel so useless.  He cannot eat or drink yet because of the facial trauma (also involves his palate area), so I cannot even hold his cup or feed him!  I suppose this will be a built-in diet for him! 



mikamah said:


> Sunday 11-21 qotd- What is the strangest food you have ever eaten, and did you like it?
> 
> For me it was moose meat.  It was a marinated steak grilled and it was actually pretty tasty.
> 
> Have a great sunday.
> 
> Pamela- thinking of you and dh.



I have tried ostrich and maybe quail.  Also eaten venison.... they were all okay.  My kids probably think my strangest foods are some of the recipes create in my own kitchen!  Beans, grains, veggies... you name it, I've created a recipe with it!



cclovesdis said:


> I
> *Pamela*:  DH is definitely in my prayers. I hope that the ENT and plastic surgeon are able to help and that his C-spine is cleared. I am glad that you have people coming to help.


Sure is a nice feeling to have my Mom and Dad and SIL here.



Rose&Mike said:


> Oh Pamela. I am so sorry. This is the first time I've been on since yesterday afternoon, and I just saw your posts. You will be in out thoughts. I wish I was closer so that I could come sit with you. Hang in there, and know that I will be thinking about your family.



Thanks for sending thoughts my way.  Your DS is still on my prayer list for his safe travels on Tuesday.

Well.... I don't have much of anything new to report.  It looks like ENT won't be seeing him or talking to me today.  And here it is almost 3pm and he is still wearing that darn collar.  I understand the need for precautions, but I think this is just increasing his facial pain/discomfort.  Plus he wants to sit up.

If I don't get a chance to get on here again today/tonight I'll just say good night for now.  I'm going to go visit with my Mom before she leaves to bring my kids home.

Lots of love to you all and HUGE thanks for the prayers and pixie dust and good thoughts.... They are certainly helping!.........................P


----------



## lisah0711

Pamela, glad to hear that you have someone there to keep you company and help you out with things.    I know it is hard but be sure and get plenty of rest because soon you will be hopping.  Thanks for coming on and letting us know how you are doing.  I've been thinking of you all day.    Don't forget to take care of Pamela, too.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pjlla said:


> Quick update on DH's condition.....


Pam I am so sorry to hear about dh.  I just got a chance to catch up.  He is in my prayers.  Hang in there.  I too am type A and would have a hard time just standing there.  I am sure he appreciates you just being there by his side.



mikamah said:


> Sunday 11-21 qotd- What is the strangest food you have ever eaten, and did you like it?



I am not an adventurous eater at all.  The wierdest thing I ever ate was squid (calamari)

Taryn and Rose- Thank you all for sharing your experiences.  Dh still seems a bit quiet today and withdrawn but he is smiling and hugging the kids.  He started medicine on thursday.  I will see how his week goes at work and I am hoping that when he knows he is not getting fired his mood will improve.  I will keep an eye on him.

I am at my nana's house right now waiting for dinner.  I am having chicken breast with peppers and onions.  I did great with eating today and got my first run of my official princess training in today.

Have a great night.  I will talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## donac

Pam, I am so glad that you are able to be with him and talk to him.  He has been in my thoughts today. 

cc any math test is hard to anticipate what will be on it since math has such a broad spectrum.  Just relax because you know you have done your best. 

The party last night was not too bad.  There wasn't 10 people there but there wasn't more than 20.  Dh had told him to expect the unexpected but our friend said that when he saw 7 bottles of soda on the dinning room table kind of tipped him off(they never have soda in the house).  There was one friend who came up from Atlanta who had a lot more to drink than most of us.  She got annoying after a while but I have only met her once before 3 years ago so it will be a long time before I see her again.  

Dh had some problem in the middle of the night so I got woken up by that.  I think he has acid reflux but he has never had it before (he had the same problem  about a week and a half ago).  At least he has his regular physical with his doctor next week and soon after that he has to go to the gastro to have a colonoscopy so he may end up getting scopped both ways. ( I had that done last time and once you are asleep who cares).  I did sleep for a while but woke up at 3.  I read for an hour and then got up.  BUT when I came down the dog was moaning so I spent the next hour watching her go out four times.  I did get a nap around noon.

Well I have some things to get done so I have to get off.  Have a nice evening everyone.  

Don't forget any making a turkey I hope it is defrosting in your frig.


----------



## tigger813

www.weightlosschallenge.com  username:wlc    password: sweet

I did 3 miles on the elliptical this afternoon and then just had chips, dip, TJ's pork potstickers for supper! Oh yeah, and a margarita! Enjoying the Patriots game and drinking more water! Nothing but water the rest of the night to make up for that! I'll have a shake in the morning, give a massage, come home and make coffee cake that will last for the rest of the week once DD2 gets home at 12:10, I'll have a regular lunch and have a shake again for supper. DD1 has basketball tomorrow from 6-7:15 after being at dancing from 5-6! I'll do some grocery shopping during dancing. 

Back to watching the Patriots game!

TTFN


----------



## donac

Kathy Thanks for not blocking the aisles.  I loved how the old lady thought it was her that knocked over the pans.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Pamela--so glad everything is going ok so far. Sending good thoughts for continued improvement. I think this horrible accident has convinced me that we need to cut down a tree that is right beside our house. When Mike was up on the ladder a couple of weeks ago I was a nervous wreck.  I love trees, but goodness, I don't think I will ever be able to watch Mike go up the ladder again. I'm glad you are getting some help with some of stuff. I am terrible at asking for help, too, but I know if someone else was going through all this you would be right there helping out. I hope DH is able to get out of the collar soon. And thank you so much for thinking about our DS even with everything that you have going on.

Lindsay--hope you had a wonderful dinner at your Nana's.

I'm tired, but determined to stay up until at least 10:00pm, so that hopefully I will sleep past 4:30. Going to the Y tomorrow after work. 

Hope everyone has a nice evening.


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Dear friends....
> 
> I am typing this from the Emergency waiting room at the Dartmouth Hitchcock Medical Center.  DH fell from a ladder this afternoon when cleaning the gutters and has sustained some significant injuries, including a significant head injury.  If you are a person of prayer, I am asking that you pray for my DH tonight.  He has broken every bone in his face, has a compound fracture of the right forearm, and has a bleed in his brain.  It is going to be a long night.  I am just looking for all of the prayer you could spare.
> 
> Thanks in advance.... love to you all.  I'll try and update you when I can.......P




OMG  I'm so sorry to read this.  I wish I had gotten on before now as I would have come and sat with you.  If you're still there on Wednesday I will love to look you up.  Colby has a late afternoon doctors appt at DHMC and I'm totally free after that.  Let me know whatever you need and I'll be happy to bring it to you or help out otherwise.

Deb


----------



## cclovesdis

keenercam said:


> Good morning to all my other "loser" friends.  I had another "day of no [food] regrets yesterday and again, I credit my friends here who have been supportive and encouraging, and a HUGE thank you and hug to Pamela who happened to say something that struck me as a lightbulb moment right when I needed it.
> 
> Howard got home about 9:30 last night with my MIL and they both sat down to eat and I was so tempted to have something else even though I wasn't really hungry.  Instead I had a cup of herbal tea.  I was hungry by the time I went to bed at 12:30, but decided it wouldn't hurt me to go to bed with my stomach growling.  This morning I am making bar pan pancakes (half apple and half chocolate chip) for everyone and I have some low fat high fiber waffles in the freezer that I've been craving. I definitely won't feel deprived. I'll cut up some apples for me, too, and put some cinnamon on them.



I meant to reply to this yesterday. I am so sorry. That's awesome! Congrats!  I am going to take your idea and have some tea this morning. I had a small amount of wine last night (I give out Communion and the one of the other Eucharistic Ministers is pregnant) and well, I definitely need lots of water today. Thanks!  And again, congrats! 

Also thanks for the  and PD on Saturday! Just know that you and everyone else was thinking of me was so helpful! 



flipflopmom said:


> I do need to get that multi in more.  For some reason, within 10 minutes of taking it, I feel extremely nauseous for about 20 minutes.  I have been taking it in the am.  Maybe if I take it at night, with a fuller belly?  Thanks for the reminder!



Maybe if you take it mid-meal? I seem to remember reading this, but I'm not a doctor.  Knowing me, it says to do that right on my bottle. 

*Rose*: Thanks for the good wishes!  Hope DS is doing better. 

Hope you are doing well today too! 

Also, I wanted to add to what you and Taryn said to *Lindsay*. I'm sure working in a doctor's office you know this, but with first-hand experience with some of these meds, I feel like I need to share. I had a doctor (who as you all know, has been successfully replaced with someone who is amazingly good at what she does) that believed that an anti-psychotic was the best medication for anxiety. I am not going to argue that it didn't work, but I gained a significant amount of weight and felt disconnected, especially with how much sleep I suddenly needed and continued to need. Hope he is doing better. 

*Pamela*: You and your family were on my mind throughout church last night and were the first thing I thought of this morning. [/QUOTE]



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am at my nana's house right now waiting for dinner.  I am having chicken breast with peppers and onions.  I did great with eating today and got my first run of my official princess training in today.



 I think I am going to use this for today's mini-challenge. 



donac said:


> cc any math test is hard to anticipate what will be on it since math has such a broad spectrum.  Just relax because you know you have done your best.



Thank you so much for saying this! 

Hope DH and you slept well last night. 



tigger813 said:


> Back to watching the Patriots game!



How was that? I heard a lot of comments from my father last night. 



donac said:


> Kathy Thanks for not blocking the aisles.  I loved how the old lady thought it was her that knocked over the pans.



I don't think I've said this yet, but this conversation had me . I definitely appreciated this with the stress of the last week or so. Thanks! 

Now, today's trip to the grocery store should be interesting.  My local grocery store (a supermarket) only had 20+ lb fresh turkeys left (and only a few of them ), so I ordered a smaller one scheduled for pick-up today. It was so bad last week that there were sales clerks manning the turkey freezer/cooler. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm tired, but determined to stay up until at least 10:00pm, so that hopefully I will sleep past 4:30. Going to the Y tomorrow after work.



Hope you slept well. 



my3princes said:


> OMG  I'm so sorry to read this.  I wish I had gotten on before now as I would have come and sat with you.  If you're still there on Wednesday I will love to look you up.  Colby has a late afternoon doctors appt at DHMC and I'm totally free after that.  Let me know whatever you need and I'll be happy to bring it to you or help out otherwise.
> 
> Deb



Hope that Ds's appt goes well  and thank you for offerring. *Pamela*, you and your family continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

Well, yesterday night was long and as a Eucharistic Minister, involved some alcohol. Without getting too religious, there were only 2 of of us to consume the extras last night because the third one is pregnant. I wasn't going to ask the other person to consume 2 "cups" of extras. So, needless to say, I'm feeling it this morning. I rarely drink, so while I'm not hungover and had no problem driving, etc. last night, I will definitely be drinking lots of water today. Hoping for a perfect day of eating too.

After that huge jump, I ended up down .4 for the week. I'll take it. I had read that needing to "go," could result in weight fluctuations, but 5 pounds! 

Thanks *Lindsay* for the idea for today's mini-challenge! 

Mini-Challenge Mon. 11/22: Eat 3 or more servings of vegetables today.

Have a great day and enjoy your veggies!

CC


----------



## mikamah

cclovesdis said:


> I Anyway, the tests went well enough. I felt underprepared for math.  I only studied pre-algebra, algebra, and geometry for at least 20 hours.  Oh well. I didn't feel very confident taking the test, but spent some time thinking about it driving home and once I got home and am about 50/50 on whether or not I passed. The same is true for the other portion of this test. (Each subtest is scored separately.) But, I was expecting that because the questions are not nearly as predictable as the math questions. The teaching reading test was easy enough and I am 90% sure I passed.


I bet you did absolutely fine in all.  It's so funny how we always second guess ourselves after any tests, and doesn't it seem we always do better than we thought?  I hope you don't have to wait too long for the results.  Years ago when we took our nursing boards it took 4-6 weeks for results, and now they have them in 2 days.  Love computer technology.  Except for yesterday when I got so frustrated trying to figure out michael's Ipod and Itunes.  I got it all set, but it took my computer illiterate brain a while, and it seems so easy now.  It's for his b-day so I wanted it to be set up before he got it.  



Rose&Mike said:


> We enjoyed the play last night. But I fell asleep for a few minutes during the second act, which is very unlike me. I am still not used to the time change, and have been waking up everyday way too early.
> 
> I'm fighting some emotional demons today. It's funny that the more I think about some of this stuff, the more I realize that it's all related--food, emotions, self-esteem. Won't go into it, probably tmi.


 Hope you were able to work through things a bit or get them out of your mind and had a better nights sleep.



pjlla said:


> I've been in and out of the room all day.  DD and DS and my Mom and my SIL have been in and out with me.  It is hard to just stand there next to the bed because I think he feels like he should be talking with us and such and talking is too difficult and probably painful.  I went in after we had lunch and he was SOUND asleep, snoring and all, so I tiptoed out again.  I told his nurse to please call me if he seems like he is looking for me.  I will check again in a few minutes.  I've been just holding his hand and rubbing his good arm and touching his leg and trying to be entertaining.  I told him that if they cleared his neck and let him sit up, that I would put on Nascar or the football game.... he did say he was bored.  I had an episode of Car Talk (his favorite NPR show) on my phone, so I did play that for him earlier.    I just really hate this feeling of not having anything I can do.... I am very much a woman of action... type A personality... I need to be DOING, not just standing.  It is making me crazy!  I know just being there is enough for him, but I feel so useless.  He cannot eat or drink yet because of the facial trauma (also involves his palate area), so I cannot even hold his cup or feed him!  I suppose this will be a built-in diet for him!
> 
> Well.... I don't have much of anything new to report.  It looks like ENT won't be seeing him or talking to me today.  And here it is almost 3pm and he is still wearing that darn collar.  I understand the need for precautions, but I think this is just increasing his facial pain/discomfort.  Plus he wants to sit up.
> 
> Lots of love to you all and HUGE thanks for the prayers and pixie dust and good thoughts.... They are certainly helping!.........................P


 It's so tough to just be there for him, and not be able to do anything, but just being there for him is what is going to make the days ahead easier for him, and I'm sure it is a huge comfort for him to see you.  So glad you have your family with you and help at home too.  It's hard to ask for help, but I'm sure your friends and famly are more than willing to do anything they can.  Hope he's out of the collar soon, and that ENT is an early riser and gets in there soon.  Love and hugs to you. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Dh still seems a bit quiet today and withdrawn but he is smiling and hugging the kids.  He started medicine on thursday.  I will see how his week goes at work and I am hoping that when he knows he is not getting fired his mood will improve.  I will keep an eye on him.
> 
> I am at my nana's house right now waiting for dinner.  I am having chicken breast with peppers and onions.  I did great with eating today and got my first run of my official princess training in today..


Glad dh seems a little better, and hopefully the med will help him.  Yay for the princess training!!!!  So exciting to get started.  Remember that training is "you" time, and you deserve to get it in.  It's hard sometimes, but we can make the time and do this!!

I will share my antidepressant story too, but first my sister's and a friend.  My sister went on on post partum after her 3rd kid, and it made a huge difference for her.  She really was more positive and active, and it totally helped her deal with the daily stresses.  She had been off it for a while when my mom died, but went back on a few months after she died, and she seemed to be dealing so much better than the rest of us, and her daily stress level was more tolerable.  Before, she was constantly yelling at her kids, and it was a little uncomfortabe at times, but since she's been on the med, she is much more even keeled, and well rested, and her personality and attitude are very positive, and active.  

My friend has a son with aspergers, and when we'd get together she was very stressed out with him, and that seemed to make him escalate.  Since she's been on an antidepressant, she feels great, and is able to let the little thing slide that she couldn't before. 

Now I was not so successful.  Last winter after the holidays, I hit a real low.  I really did well, keeping it together over the first holidays without my mom, but in january I started feelng so low, crying at the drop of a hat, and so sad.  I got the courage to finally call the doctor and ask for help, which I laugh at now, because I couldn't even get through the conversation on the phone to make the appt with the secretary without crying, and they said come right in.  He offered counselling or meds, and I tried an antidepressant.  2 nights after taking it, I woke up in a full blown panic attack, thought I was dying, my heart was racing, I felt awful.  I called my friend who works night and thankfully she was on, so she helped talk me through it.  I prayed and talked to my mom, and made it through the night and didn't take the pills again.  I don't think it was the med that made my panic, but more the fact that I knew that med affected my brain, and I that made me freak out.  I know what I was going through was part of my grieving process, but I wanted an easy out, and wanted to feel better like my sister seemed to feel.  I started the C25K shortly after, and the regular exercise definitely did more for me, as for time and healing.  
I guess I share this because there are lots of meds out there that can really help people, and I hope your dh is able to feel better soon, and the med is able to help him get back to himself.



donac said:


> There was one friend who came up from Atlanta who had a lot more to drink than most of us.  She got annoying after a while but I have only met her once before 3 years ago so it will be a long time before I see her again.


This made me laugh because I've been that friend on occassion.  Haven't most of us. 
Hope dh is feeling better, and I agree it's nice if you have to have both procedures done, have them done together and get them over with.  He'll sleep through them anyway.  



tigger813 said:


> I did 3 miles on the elliptical this afternoon and then just had chips, dip, TJ's pork potstickers for supper! Oh yeah, and a margarita! Enjoying the Patriots game and drinking more water! Nothing but water the rest of the night to make up for that! I'll have a shake in the morning, give a massage, come home and make coffee cake that will last for the rest of the week once DD2 gets home at 12:10, I'll have a regular lunch and have a shake again for supper. DD1 has basketball tomorrow from 6-7:15 after being at dancing from 5-6! I'll do some grocery shopping during dancing.
> 
> Back to watching the Patriots game!


Hope you enjoyed the game.  We saw some, but switched when it was 28-14 to AFV.  We aren't die hard pats fans like some of you.  



donac said:


> Kathy Thanks for not blocking the aisles.  I loved how the old lady thought it was her that knocked over the pans.






Rose&Mike said:


> I'm tired, but determined to stay up until at least 10:00pm, so that hopefully I will sleep past 4:30. Going to the Y tomorrow after work.


Did you sleep in, Rose?



cclovesdis said:


> I Also, I wanted to add to what you and Taryn said to *Lindsay*. I'm sure working in a doctor's office you know this, but with first-hand experience with some of these meds, I feel like I need to share. I had a doctor (who as you all know, has been successfully replaced with someone who is amazingly good at what she does) that believed that an anti-psychotic was the best medication for anxiety. I am not going to argue that it didn't work, but I gained a significant amount of weight and felt disconnected, especially with how much sleep I suddenly needed and continued to need.


 Just a hug for all you've been through.  I love to see you back and posting your replies again.  I missed that. 



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks *Lindsay* for the idea for today's mini-challenge!
> 
> Mini-Challenge Mon. 11/22: Eat 3 or more servings of vegetables today.
> 
> Have a great day and enjoy your veggies!
> 
> CC


Thanks CC for the mini challenge.  I'm loving these mini challenges, especially since I haven't thought up my qotds for the week this time, you've been helping me along.  I hope I'm not repeating.  

I journalled my bkfst yesterday, but nothing else, but had done the 4 days prior.  I will journal today, it's easier when I'm at work.  Tonight michael is in a little thanksgiving play at school, so I'm hoping to sneak out of work a bit early so I can feed him before the play.  

Three days till Thanksgiving, lets make those days count.  Get your vegies and water in, and stay on track so we can enjoy those holiday treats guilt free.


----------



## mikamah

Monday 11/22 qotd-  What is your favorite vegetable and do you have any tips on how to increase the amount of vegies you get each day?


----------



## my3princes

mikamah said:


> Monday 11/22 qotd-  What is your favorite vegetable and do you have any tips on how to increase the amount of vegies you get each day?




Corn is my favorite veggie, but since that is actually a starch I guess I'll have to go with carrots.  Today is my first double of the week.  At least I'm looking forward to a 4 day weekend this week


----------



## tigger813

UGH! Why did I eat those chips and dip and potstickers last night!!!!!

Oh well! I got up and did 3 miles this morning. I'll try to get more in later between baking, cleaning and packing. I got DD2s suitcase mostly packed last night and started my stuff. I need to make our shirts this afternoon so then I can really pack. 

Today I will have a shake this morning followed by something regular for lunch and then another shake tonight. I'm doing my weigh in at the wellness center on Wednesday morning so I need to get rid of this extra weight in the next two days. I can do it if I just stick to it. 

Going to bake some coffee cake this afternoon and maybe some cookies so the kids have snacks the next two days. DD1 is very grumpy this morning and had a really hard time getting up. DH is sleeping in this morning since he worked over night Saturday night and had trouble sleeping. I hope I don't wake him when I go in to get my clothes to take DD1 to the bus stop.

I need to make a list of what I need to do so I actually get it done today. DD1 has dancing and also starts basketball tonight so Mondays are going to be crazy here for us the next few months.

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning! I slept until 6:30. Woke up twice and started to have a little anxiety, but tried to focus on my breathing and fell back asleep. Feeling much more human today!

Just wanted to clarify about the anti-depressant--it was exactly what I needed at the time. And I would do it again if I ever get to that point. I just didn't want to do it long-term. It was soooo good for me, because I had forgotten what it felt like to be calm. So I am not anti-medicine at all.

I need to get on the ball and make the grocery list today. Kroger is making us a baked chicken--well making it for Tom. I just need to get the other Thanksgiving fixings. Didn't talk to DS yesterday, so guessing he is doing ok.

Time to get ready for work. Have a good day everyone.

Pamela--hope things are still going ok for your DH. Thinking about you.


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> Pamela, glad to hear that you have someone there to keep you company and help you out with things.    I know it is hard but be sure and get plenty of rest because soon you will be hopping.  Thanks for coming on and letting us know how you are doing.  I've been thinking of you all day.    Don't forget to take care of Pamela, too.



I am trying to take care of me.... I know that when he gets home he will be requiring tons of my time and care, so me being exhausted and sick won't help.  That said, I slept like CRAP last night and would KILL for a vat of coffee to swim in right now!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Pam I am so sorry to hear about dh.  I just got a chance to catch up.  He is in my prayers.  Hang in there.  I too am type A and would have a hard time just standing there.  I am sure he appreciates you just being there by his side.



Continued prayers are always appreciated!  I did get to "help" a bit last night (dribbling some water into his mouth... can't suck a straw yet) and at least it was something!



Rose&Mike said:


> Pamela--so glad everything is going ok so far. Sending good thoughts for continued improvement. I think this horrible accident has convinced me that we need to cut down a tree that is right beside our house. When Mike was up on the ladder a couple of weeks ago I was a nervous wreck.  I love trees, but goodness, I don't think I will ever be able to watch Mike go up the ladder again. I'm glad you are getting some help with some of stuff. I am terrible at asking for help, too, but I know if someone else was going through all this you would be right there helping out. I hope DH is able to get out of the collar soon. And thank you so much for thinking about our DS even with everything that you have going on.



I told DH last night that our neighborhood was going to be pretty dark this Christmas because after I told all of the neighbors what happened, I'm SURE that none of the wives will be allowing their husbands to climb ladders to hang lights!!  I think he appreciated the humor, even in his situation.

I left my actual prayer list at home (along with my Bible... dope slap for that), but I was trying to think of the names on it and I remembered your DS was traveling home this week.  He is getting more than the usual amount of prayer time cause I add him every time I pray for DH.  



my3princes said:


> OMG  I'm so sorry to read this.  I wish I had gotten on before now as I would have come and sat with you.  If you're still there on Wednesday I will love to look you up.  Colby has a late afternoon doctors appt at DHMC and I'm totally free after that.  Let me know whatever you need and I'll be happy to bring it to you or help out otherwise.
> 
> Deb



If you are around I would love to meet you and have a hug, but honestly, the day before T.giving I'm sure you have plenty of things that need to be done at home.  I think after today I will try to "commute" every day... like I said, I slept like HECK last night here.  I sprung for a hotel room on Saturday night cause I had the kids with me, but I refuse to pay $120/night plus tax just so I can occupy a bed for a few hours and use the shower.  The waiting room chairs worked just fine last night.



cclovesdis said:


> *Pamela*: You and your family were on my mind throughout church last night and were the first thing I thought of this morning.



*Pamela*, you and your family continue to be in my prayers.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the prayers.... there can never be enough!



cclovesdis said:


> Morning!
> 
> Well, yesterday night was long and as a Eucharistic Minister, involved some alcohol. Without getting too religious, there were only 2 of of us to consume the extras last night because the third one is pregnant. I wasn't going to ask the other person to consume 2 "cups" of extras. So, needless to say, I'm feeling it this morning. I rarely drink, so while I'm not hungover and had no problem driving, etc. last night, I will definitely be drinking lots of water today. Hoping for a perfect day of eating too.
> 
> Mini-Challenge Mon. 11/22: Eat 3 or more servings of vegetables today.
> 
> Have a great day and enjoy your veggies!
> 
> CC



Not sure that I fully understand about the wine.... do you have to consume it rather than toss it because it has been blessed or something?  God couldn't possibly make you gain weight while doing a job for him, right??

Okay.... under normal circumstances that mini challenge would be a BREEZE for me.... I frequently have a serving of veg with breakfast and often another at morning snack (when I have a morning snack at school) and then definitely a serving with lunch.  But not sure what I will be consuming today other than coffee... lots,  hot, and SOON!  



mikamah said:


> Monday 11/22 qotd-  What is your favorite vegetable and do you have any tips on how to increase the amount of vegies you get each day?



Well, this ties into what I said above.  I frequently have a veggie serving with breakfast and then another at morning snack... that way by lunch I've already had two servings.  

I find it easier to have veggies with breakfast if I have them with eggs... sauteed onions, peppers, spinach, tomato are all great mixed with scrambled egg whites.  But I also have steamed broccoli and/or cauliflower with other things in the morning.

Mid morning snack  of baby carrots, high fiber V-8 juice, or grape tomatoes is easy too.

To increase your veggies, just try adding another "piece" or half portion to what you are already eating.  If you were going to add a handful of spinach to your egg whites, add two handfuls.  

Also, try adding veggies where you might not expect to find them, like chopped cooked carrots and/or chopped spinach added to spaghetti sauce... or toss your portion of pasta with a portion of steamed cauliflower before adding pasta sauce.  

Make adding veggies EASY by buying prewashed/chopped stuff.  The reason I can fit a serving of veggies into breakfast is because I will splurge and buy those small bags of ready to steam veggies just for ME!  I don't mind prepping a big serving of veggies for the whole family, but in the morning I need it quick and easy.



Well.... happy Monday friends!  Let me start by saying a HUGE thank you for all of your continued prayers and well wishes.  We are DEFINITELY feeling the prayers.  Every doctor/specialist we have talked to so far has given us better than expected answers!  We FINALLY got a brief visit from Otolaryngology last night and he briefed me a bit on the plan so far for DH's facial surgery.  Nothing set in stone yet, but they will have a "plan" today after morning rounds, etc.  If it goes as expected, they will be taking him into surgery tomorrow to wire the jaw and repair the sinus.  They are HOPING that the sinus repair will be minimal and won't involve opening the skin.  The orbital fractures around his eyes are not displaced and they are hoping to leave them alone to heal on their own. Not sure if they will need to do anything about the nose yet. Not sure if I mentioned it yesterday, but it appears that all of his teeth are intact... that is a HUGE positive!  How do you break your ENTIRE face and NOT break your teeth??

He still looks like HELL and can barely talk or swallow.  He won't be eating solid food until at least mid-January I would guess.  Looks like a new blender is in my future!  Any suggestions?  I think that we will ALL be losing weight this holiday season.  I'll have to develop a special "cinnamon roll" smoothie for Christmas morning.

Anyhow....  that's where we are at right now.  Kids are off to their normal days,  thanks to my parents and friends who are driving them to and fro.  It is definitely bringing me comfort to know that they are in their normal routines.  

Well.... it is T.giving week and I believe that Taryn was counting her blessings this weekend, so I'm going to list a few of mine.

1.  NO brain permanent injury!!!

2.  NO broken teeth!!

3.  Good health insurance, good disability insurance!!

4.  Parents and other family who can/will drop everything and be there for us!

5.  Groceries.... I actually had some in the house so my folks don't have to wonder what to feed the kids!

6.  Holiday bonus $$.  DH's holiday bonus was deposited last week... that will help pay for hotel rooms and extra gas and such this month (it was a TIGHT month for the budget with about $1000 in unexpected expenses).

7. Prayers.... can't get enough of them!!

8.  Mature, understanding, loving children.  They are both being helpful by taking good care of THEMSELVES.

9.  Coffee... and lots of it today!

10.  Help and support from many many many people and places.  We are TRULY blessed.

Well... this has been about 2 1/2 hours in the making... phone calls kept coming in, txts, etc.  Next stop... quick visit to see DH again and then BREAKFAST!!  I'm starving.......P


----------



## SettinSail

Hi friends!   Going to try and post quickly here.  I have alloted myself one hour on the computer right now and I've only got 17 mins left after reading and catching up here as well as looking at all my emails, bank account, etc!

First hugs and prayers to Pamela.  Hope the recovery goes well.  Maybe you can bring in some knitting or needlework or maybe you can read aloud to DH?
Please keep us updated.  We are all thinking of you, you dh and the family

We had lots of snow this morning but nothing sticking thank God.  I think our high today is 37 degrees.  Calling for snow the next 9 days.  It rains or snows here ALOT !!  So snow, cold and 3 hours of German class this morning.  We got most of our Cmas stuff out yesterday and I'm going to try to get it all decorated this afternoon.  Landlord has not been in touch yet about finishing the job on the radiators but they seem to be working now 

DH & I found a freezer full of frozen turkeys at a huge market we like to go to because they occas. have American products.  So I went back to the Pres of my club with hat in hand and offered to get one for the club dinner.  We will pick it up Tuesday night, dethaw it and cook it on Sunday for the luncheon.

We have decided on the Kinect for DS Cmas but now can't find it in stock online anywhere!!!   Found a bundle on Game Stop with 3 games but it is $249
I am thinking it will not be on BF sale anywhere since such a new product. I have asked a few scouts back home to check around in stores for me but if we can't locate soon may go ahead with the GS deal.

I am up 2 pounds after the weekend again (SIGH).
Had lots of salt with my steak & salad Sat night, had 2 Diet Pepsis and 1 Coke and got into some chips and gummy bears and had a FF hamburger.  They have the BEST gummy bears here- Haribo!!!  Need to get better with eating, esp the weekends.
Wanted to also quickly share about my DH's BAD eating habits.  Sunday morning for breakfast he scrambled some eggs for both of us and cooked an ENTIRE package of bacon, about 14 slices.  I took 2 slices and he ate the rest on a toasted "bacon sandwich"  I fussed at him and then asked for a bite cause it looked so good  Just through of years of being around him eating like this I know I have some bad habits too.  It's not necessarily his fault but I have to be very conscious.  DS is now eating like a horse too!




mikamah said:


> :Is ds in a german bs group, or do you have the BSA there on base?  Survival campout doesn't sound very fun to me, but I'm sure he'll have a blast.  Enjoy your quiet weekend with hubby.
> 
> Saturday 11/20 qotd - What is your favorite Thanksgiving food or foods? Or if you don't celebrate t-day, your favorite holiday food from any holiday?
> 
> Have a happy, healthy saturday.



We do BSA on base.  It's been hard for us to "fit in" there.  They are on a different school schedule than us and we sometimes feel we are just overlooked!  They seem to be really into what rank they are and I guess we are nobodies with NO rank  They are a tight knit community!
It has slowly gotten a tiny bit better though.

Fav T'ing food:  Stuffing (or filling!)



lisah0711 said:


> *Shawn,* enjoy your romantic week-end with DH!    And pardon my ignorance but what is a slingbox?



We had never heard of it either until we moved here.  The slingbox is some hardware you buy (we got ours at Best Buy last Cmas), you hook it up to a cable system in the US (for us my sis and BIL) and then you can watch their cable on your computer. You even have a remote on your computer and a DVR.  You see all your local news & commercials too.
At first, we just paid $35 per month for them to have an extra cable box but 2months ago they decided they wanted to cut out cable so now we have to foot the whole bill and it's about $100 per month.  You can watch this on your computer anywhere in the world with an Internet connection.  Now, we are looking into buying a US ISP which is $50 per year so we can watch TV online on HULU, network sites, etc.    Much cheaper but not as many shows.
Sometimes they will announce at ball games that "the troops in Afghanistan or wherever are watching the game live on Slingbox"



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I honestly dont know the difference between the to.  Our filling is bread dipped in milk and squeezed out.  Pile it all together in a pot, mix in sauteed onion and celery, add parsley, salt, and pepper.  Most people I know ask me why I call it filling. It may be a pennsylvania dutch thing????
> 
> I already said it but the filling (stuffing) is my favorite.



Yep, sounds like the same thing.  My favorite thing too, even if it's just stovetop from a box



flipflopmom said:


> SHAWN - you're missing a good game.  Won't give you any spoilers, but we're even watching, when I should be cleaning!



We watched it LIVE !!!!   What a game!  We made some mistakes and they were darn lucky too.  Still proud of the team this year after all they have been through.  Was so sad that the QB's last play of his career in Keenan was a sack for a safety   Poor guy!   He has same last name as us but not related...



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I enjoyed a nice afternoon with my kids.  We played baseball outside and ran around.  I raked leaves and they jumped in them.  Then we built ryans trio building block batcave he got for his bday.  All the while dh laid on the coach and moped.  I hope he can snap out of this soon.  He is worried because he forgot to do something last wk and is afraid that with everything else going on there that this will be the straw that broke the camels back and they are going to fire him.  Im not sure if I should be worried or if its just his anxiety.  Im trying to be positive.  Im just worried about him.
> I am off to make dinner.  Enjoy your evening.



Enjoy your time with young kids  It goes by soooooo fast



flipflopmom said:


> This was around the time that teen drug use was just starting to be in the news (mid-90's) here, and she thought I had the warning signs of sleeping a lot, withdrawing etc.
> 
> AFTER HOKIES BEAT THE CANES, AND CLINCHED A SPOT IN THE ACC CHAMPIONSHIP he made some.  I had gotten this Pampered Chef buffalo rub with my order  (YAY FOR FREE STUFF!) and put it on mine.  It made it nice and spicy!  I've found a new low-fat snack!!!



I am a little paranoid and when my son is moody and sullen I am always asking him if he's been sexually abused and if he wants to talk about it.
I won't put a smiley face here because it's not a funny subject but can you just hear him say "NO MOMMMMM!!!!!"

Congrats on the Coastal Championship.  you only get a period after that sentence and no exclamation mark and no smilie.....

The buffalo rub sounds yummy, may have to add to my order...



flipflopmom said:


> But, here's a kicker for me.  The stress of life is showing on my body.  My hair looks AWFUL!  Thin, straggly, a MESS!  The last time I went to the hairdresser (Aug) she said it was healthy, just falling out due to weight loss.  My face has gotten really thin looking, wrinkles and unfortunately some acne don't help matters.  I almost, honestly, look like someone on drugs.  People are commenting CONSTANTLY that I have lost too much weight. (Like at least 3 or 4 a day) Mom guessed me at 125.  When I told her 150, she didn't believe me until I got on the scale to show her.  A dear friend wants me to go to the dr.  I told her that unless the dr. could pay my bills for me, it wouldn't help.
> 
> I want to be healthy looking, not sick looking.    Any advice on how to reverse this?  I don't want to gain any weight, that's for sure.  I am trying to get more sleep on the weekends, to take away the dark circles and sunken eyes,  I do have some face creams, etc. in the cabinet that I am trying to use to brighten that up.  I drink tons of water.  I do eat, this week, too much! Despite not doing formal workouts, I've been active enough that I am maintaining my muscle def. in arms and legs.  Stomach will never happen.
> 
> 
> So sorry for the book.  If anyone actually read any of it - .
> 
> This all seems so PETTY after reading P's post.  Sending prayers her way.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!  ENJOY!
> You will all never know what you mean to me!
> Taryn



That's so wonderful to count your recent blessings.  Another "hidden" blessing of all this is that in the future if things ever get tight again or you need some extra $ for a trip, you will know how to cut corners because you've been through this.  Trust me from someone who knows how to survive when times are tight

I agree with Rose that you may need a lot more sleep.  I am the queen of thin straggley hair.  I use good shampoos and conditioners and a very good styling product.  w/o that styling product, I am nothing
Maybe you could ask for these as Cmas gifts in not in the budget now.
A good bananna clip is your friends too.  Very neat looking in the front.



keenercam said:


> Good morning to all my other "loser" friends.  I had another "day of no [food] regrets yesterday and again, I credit my friends here who have been supportive and encouraging, and a HUGE thank you and hug to Pamela who happened to say something that struck me as a lightbulb moment right when I needed it.
> 
> Howard got home about 9:30 last night with my MIL and they both sat down to eat and I was so tempted to have something else even though I wasn't really hungry.  Instead I had a cup of herbal tea.  I was hungry by the time I went to bed at 12:30, but decided it wouldn't hurt me to go to bed with my stomach growling.  This morning I am making bar pan pancakes (half apple and half chocolate chip) for everyone and I have some low fat high fiber waffles in the freezer that I've been craving. I definitely won't feel deprived. I'll cut up some apples for me, too, and put some cinnamon on them.
> 
> Taryn- That sweet cinnamon was absolutely delicious on carrots last night. Thank you!



Great day 



mikamah said:


> Sunday 11-21 qotd- What is the strangest food you have ever eaten, and did you like it?
> 
> For me it was moose meat.  It was a marinated steak grilled and it was actually pretty tasty.
> 
> Have a great sunday.
> 
> Pamela- thinking of you and dh.



I would have to say last weekend at the French restaurant, it was duck jerkey or dried duck meat.  It was shaped like a tounge, had a rubbery consistency and they offered it to us in between wine tastings.  I kinda gummed my piece until someone else said they would eat it if I didn't want it!  I guess I didn't really even taste it but BLECK!



mikamah said:


> Monday 11/22 qotd-  What is your favorite vegetable and do you have any tips on how to increase the amount of vegies you get each day?



I love a good fresh salad with iceberg or romaine lettuce, shredded carrots, onion, peppers.  Make it a point to have a vegetable with each meal!



tigger813 said:


> UGH! Why did I eat those chips and dip and potstickers last night!!!!!
> 
> TTFN





And why did I eat all those gummy bears  ????

Well, i went over my limit I've been on the computer 1 hour and 32 minutes!!
Time to get off here and get those ornaments on the tree.

Have a great Monday!
Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

pjlla said:


> Well.... happy Monday friends!  Let me start by saying a HUGE thank you for all of your continued prayers and well wishes.  We are DEFINITELY feeling the prayers.  Every doctor/specialist we have talked to so far has given us better than expected answers!  We FINALLY got a brief visit from Otolaryngology last night and he briefed me a bit on the plan so far for DH's facial surgery.  Nothing set in stone yet, but they will have a "plan" today after morning rounds, etc.  If it goes as expected, they will be taking him into surgery tomorrow to wire the jaw and repair the sinus.  They are HOPING that the sinus repair will be minimal and won't involve opening the skin.  The orbital fractures around his eyes are not displaced and they are hoping to leave them alone to heal on their own. Not sure if they will need to do anything about the nose yet. Not sure if I mentioned it yesterday, but it appears that all of his teeth are intact... that is a HUGE positive!  How do you break your ENTIRE face and NOT break your teeth??
> 
> He still looks like HELL and can barely talk or swallow.  He won't be eating solid food until at least mid-January I would guess.  Looks like a new blender is in my future!  Any suggestions?  I think that we will ALL be losing weight this holiday season.  I'll have to develop a special "cinnamon roll" smoothie for Christmas morning.
> 
> Anyhow....  that's where we are at right now.  Kids are off to their normal days,  thanks to my parents and friends who are driving them to and fro.  It is definitely bringing me comfort to know that they are in their normal routines.
> 
> Well.... it is T.giving week and I believe that Taryn was counting her blessings this weekend, so I'm going to list a few of mine.
> 
> 1.  NO brain permanent injury!!!
> 
> 2.  NO broken teeth!!
> 
> 3.  Good health insurance, good disability insurance!!
> 
> 4.  Parents and other family who can/will drop everything and be there for us!
> 
> 5.  Groceries.... I actually had some in the house so my folks don't have to wonder what to feed the kids!
> 
> 6.  Holiday bonus $$.  DH's holiday bonus was deposited last week... that will help pay for hotel rooms and extra gas and such this month (it was a TIGHT month for the budget with about $1000 in unexpected expenses).
> 
> 7. Prayers.... can't get enough of them!!
> 
> 8.  Mature, understanding, loving children.  They are both being helpful by taking good care of THEMSELVES.
> 
> 9.  Coffee... and lots of it today!
> 
> 10.  Help and support from many many many people and places.  We are TRULY blessed.
> 
> Well... this has been about 2 1/2 hours in the making... phone calls kept coming in, txts, etc.  Next stop... quick visit to see DH again and then BREAKFAST!!  I'm starving.......P



Great news    Keep us posted!

And, counting your blessings, love that

Hang in there!

Shawn


----------



## tigger813

Well, plans have gone awry for the day! Had to pick up DD2 at school. She's nauseous and pale. No fever and she's acting ok but the stomach bug is going around her school! Well, glad it's this week and not next!

We're watching Toy Story 3 right now and I'm going to grab a drink and cuddle with her on the couch. Got the bucket ready if needed!

TTFN


----------



## Connie96

Howdy, folks! I'm sorry I've been MIA for the last week... I'm 10 pages behind!! I'll try to go back and read a little later.

For everyone who voiced their concern and support for me and the pain I've been telling yall about, thank you so much. 

I was feeling so much frustration last week - I was limping around, just HOPING to feel normal enough by Saturday to be able to run my half-marathon.

Although I had seen my doctor and she had cleared me to keep running, I was also trying to get together with my neighbor who is a physical therapist, but it took two weeks before we were both home at the same time. So, last Thursday evening, she gave me a quick evaluation and showed me some exercises to try. At that point in time, it really wasn't going to help much with the race, but I could feel that it may improve the issues over time. 

Anyway... I sucked it up and, this past Saturday...

*I finished my first half-marathon!!!!*

After not having run at all since the 10K on 11/13, I took my first step of the run at the starting line and... OW!!!  Okay, surely it'll get better after I get going.  And, it did, to some extent. I was planning to run 3 minutes and walk 1 minute. I started with that and it was... okay. There was certainly pain, but it was tolerable and I kept going. But, I was nearing the 6 mile mark when I decided to walk thru one of my 3 minute run segments. At the next run interval, I took the first running step and my hip SCREAMED and my leg nearly buckled under me. I walked some more and then tried to run really easy and I still couldn't do it. So, it was then that I had to make the choice to walk the remaining 7 miles.  I walked as hard and fast as I could. Each step still hurt, but I was afraid that if I slowed down enough for it not to hurt, even the slow walking would start to hurt and I'd never finish. 

Final stats....
Chip Time: 03:12:57
Gun Time: 03:13:52 
Overall: 1089 out of 1246
Women: 664 out of 795
Women 35-39: 131 out of 153

I ended up almost an hour off what I wanted, but I DID finish. And I have a t-shirt and a medal to prove it! 

The weekend was a lot of fun. My mom was my companion for the weekend. We left home about 9am on Friday and had a fairly uneventful drive - except where my nav system sent us down a tiny dirt road. It was the craziest thing - I couldn't believe the nav would have even known this road was there. I had to drive about 20 mph for about 15 miles. The upside was... it was gorgeous! It wound all around and the trees covered the road with the bright sunshine filtering thru in a few places. The leaves were so colorful (for around here, anyway) and there were many serene little cattle pastures and one beautiful horse ranch along the way. It was the dumbest road you could pick for making time, but it turned out to be really neat. Anyway, after finally being reunited with civilization, getting on to an actual highway again, and a few stops along the way we arrived in Galveston, checked into the hotel about 4pm or so and headed out to pick up my race packet. We ate dinner at the Rainforest Cafe that evening - it was a couple blocks from our hotel and my mom had never been to one, so that was a lot of fun and I dropped a few bucks on Rainforest-wear for DD's build-a-bear. 

Despite my personal discomfort, the race was pretty great. The weather was just perfect and the course was almost entirely flat. At the start I positioned myself behind the pacers - the slowest pace they had marked was 9:30 and I knew I'd be plenty slower than that. I was surprised to find a really different mood in the crowd than at a 5k or 10k. Most of the people around me were paired off or in groups that chatted most of the time - it seemed a lot more social than a shorter distance race. It was really neat and as soon as the photos are posted online, I'll try to post a link here.

After the race, we hung around for a little while and headed back to the hotel. I did the ice bath thing to help my legs recover and I think it did help some. I showered and got dressed for the trip home. We left the hotel about 2pm, but goofed off and didn't manage to get off the island until about 3:30. We got back home about 9:30p and it was really nice to be home.

As for recovery... I'm sore in all new places and, funny as it seems, my hip seems to be less painful for the most part. Sore muscles and one dead toenail are getting most of my attention since the race. 

I'm about to call my doc right now and find out what the next step is so that I can get my issues resolved and get to running again as soon as possible. 

Thank you all, again, for all of your concern and support. You guys are awesome! 

I'm not sure when I'll have time to get it done, but I will go back and read those 10 pages as soon as I can!  Happy Monday, everyone!


----------



## pjlla

Connie96 said:


> Anyway... I sucked it up and, this past Saturday...
> 
> *I finished my first half-marathon!!!!*
> 
> I ended up almost an hour off what I wanted, but I DID finish. And I have a t-shirt and a medal to prove it!



That is the most important part!!  Sorry it had to be so painful.  But what a sense of accomplishment.  Honestly though, have that hip checked again soon.... that much pain doesn't seem normal, even when you are running hard.  WTG on STARTING and FINISHING!............P


----------



## cclovesdis

Wanted to get in some replies before I need to pick up the turkey. I'm still  as to why the store was so low on them. Of cousre, better for us, because how many groups of 3 really need a 20+ lb turkey?  We love leftovers, except for days 3-7 of turkey. 



mikamah said:


> I bet you did absolutely fine in all.  It's so funny how we always second guess ourselves after any tests, and doesn't it seem we always do better than we thought?  I hope you don't have to wait too long for the results.  Years ago when we took our nursing boards it took 4-6 weeks for results, and now they have them in 2 days.  Love computer technology.  Except for yesterday when I got so frustrated trying to figure out michael's Ipod and Itunes.  I got it all set, but it took my computer illiterate brain a while, and it seems so easy now.  It's for his b-day so I wanted it to be set up before he got it.
> 
> *Unfortunately, it is not until Dec. 27. It had 4 essay questions and there is a lengthy process for scoring them. Plus, you also have close to a week to decide to not have your test scored.  I suppose if get sick and leave 10 minutes into the test, I'd do that, but so many people re-take the tst, that not passing 3x times has no bearing on getting a job. *
> 
> Now I was not so successful.  Last winter after the holidays, I hit a real low.  I really did well, keeping it together over the first holidays without my mom, but in january I started feelng so low, crying at the drop of a hat, and so sad.  I got the courage to finally call the doctor and ask for help, which I laugh at now, because I couldn't even get through the conversation on the phone to make the appt with the secretary without crying, and they said come right in.  He offered counselling or meds, and I tried an antidepressant.  2 nights after taking it, I woke up in a full blown panic attack, thought I was dying, my heart was racing, I felt awful.  I called my friend who works night and thankfully she was on, so she helped talk me through it.  I prayed and talked to my mom, and made it through the night and didn't take the pills again.  I don't think it was the med that made my panic, but more the fact that I knew that med affected my brain, and I that made me freak out.  I know what I was going through was part of my grieving process, but I wanted an easy out, and wanted to feel better like my sister seemed to feel.  I started the C25K shortly after, and the regular exercise definitely did more for me, as for time and healing.
> I guess I share this because there are lots of meds out there that can really help people, and I hope your dh is able to feel better soon, and the med is able to help him get back to himself.
> 
> * Glad that you mentioned exercise. I've been doing much better since I've been exercising consistently. My new doctor was really happy to hear that I go to the gym regularly. She actually called one Saturday night to check-in with me and I answered while I was on the treadmill.
> 
> Exercise is so powerful! *
> 
> Just a hug for all you've been through.  I love to see you back and posting your replies again.  I missed that.
> 
> *Thanks!  I love replying again too.*
> 
> Thanks CC for the mini challenge.  I'm loving these mini challenges, especially since I haven't thought up my qotds for the week this time, you've been helping me along.  I hope I'm not repeating.



Glad you like them! Btw, I love these types of QOTD! Weight-loss "basics" type QOTD are great pre-holidayS! 



mikamah said:


> Monday 11/22 qotd-  What is your favorite vegetable and do you have any tips on how to increase the amount of vegies you get each day?



I love broccoli! I mean, love, love, love, love, love it! I could eat it for 3 meals a day. It is great in an omelet. I add it to salads. I have it as a side dish. For those of you who have every eaten at Friendly's (I remember *Pamela* mentioned going there), broccoli can be substitued for fries. I do that there and any restaurant I possibly can.


----------



## cclovesdis

my3princes said:


> Corn is my favorite veggie, but since that is actually a starch I guess I'll have to go with carrots.  Today is my first double of the week.  At least I'm looking forward to a 4 day weekend this week



Enjoy your 4-day weekend! 



tigger813 said:


> I need to make a list of what I need to do so I actually get it done today.



I was going to steal this idea until my father unexpectedly came home early. His work luncheon was cancelled so he came home. Oh well. Now, he can pick up the turkey. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! I slept until 6:30. Woke up twice and started to have a little anxiety, but tried to focus on my breathing and fell back asleep. Feeling much more human today!



 Sleep is great! I ended up taking a 2 hour nap today. I woke up before 4 AM, so I'm not exactly surprised. 

Glad you are feeling better! 



pjlla said:


> I am trying to take care of me.... I know that when he gets home he will be requiring tons of my time and care, so me being exhausted and sick won't help.  That said, I slept like CRAP last night and would KILL for a vat of coffee to swim in right now!!
> 
> *Glad to hear this! Hope you are able to get in all the good food and coffee that your body needs and deserves. *
> 
> Well.... it is T.giving week and I believe that Taryn was counting her blessings this weekend, so I'm going to list a few of mine.
> 
> 1.  NO brain permanent injury!!!
> 
> 2.  NO broken teeth!!
> 
> 3.  Good health insurance, good disability insurance!!
> 
> 4.  Parents and other family who can/will drop everything and be there for us!
> 
> 5.  Groceries.... I actually had some in the house so my folks don't have to wonder what to feed the kids!
> 
> 6.  Holiday bonus $$.  DH's holiday bonus was deposited last week... that will help pay for hotel rooms and extra gas and such this month (it was a TIGHT month for the budget with about $1000 in unexpected expenses).
> 
> 7. Prayers.... can't get enough of them!!
> 
> 8.  Mature, understanding, loving children.  They are both being helpful by taking good care of THEMSELVES.
> 
> 9.  Coffee... and lots of it today!
> 
> 10.  Help and support from many many many people and places.  We are TRULY blessed.
> 
> Well... this has been about 2 1/2 hours in the making... phone calls kept coming in, txts, etc.  Next stop... quick visit to see DH again and then BREAKFAST!!  I'm starving.......P



Love these! I am so glad to hear that in such a difficult situation you can see the positives. 



tigger813 said:


> Well, plans have gone awry for the day! Had to pick up DD2 at school. She's nauseous and pale. No fever and she's acting ok but the stomach bug is going around her school! Well, glad it's this week and not next!
> 
> We're watching Toy Story 3 right now and I'm going to grab a drink and cuddle with her on the couch. Got the bucket ready if needed!
> 
> TTFN



Hope DD2 feels better.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I am super far-behind and hoping to post more later. For now, I just want to send all the  and  I can to *Pamela!* I am so sorry this happened to dh, and so thankful the situation seems to be in hand. Your entire family is in my thoughts and prayers -- and I hope you do take a little time to just "be". I know that is really hard, but when life hits you with lemons, it's good to read the recipe before you make the lemonade. 

Maria


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Pamela,* I'm glad to hear that DH continues to improve and they are making plans on getting him put back together.    That poor guy!  Lying in bed doing nothing all day sounds good until you actually have to do it for days on end. I'm glad that you are taking care of you, too.    I've heard that they have healthier selections at the hospital cafeterias now -- hope that you are checking that out.  It would be good for you to sleep in your own bed tonight, if you can.  Thanks for keeping us posted, too, because I think about you and your family all the time!   

Maybe someone can check some books on CD out at the library for your DH to listen to.



mikamah said:


> Sunday 11-21 qotd- What is the strangest food you have ever eaten, and did you like it?



Escargot is the most exotic thing I've eaten -- tastes like chicken!    Just kidding!  Actually tasted like garlic.  Ate it to impress a date.

*CC,* I'm sure that you did fine on your test.    When do you get the results?  Do you start your new job next week?

*Rose,* sending you a big  today and hoping that you get some rest.  

*Lindsay,* sending you a big  and hoping things get better for your DH at work.

*dona,* hope that your DH is feeling better, too.  

*Taryn,* vitamins are notoriously hard on your stomach.   Take them with food.  I echo the suggestions about having your vitamin D levels checked.  Mine were low and I take 6000 iu now.  It takes awhile to get the levels back up as they won't follow up for 90 days -- by then it will be sunny again!  



my3princes said:


> OMG  I'm so sorry to read this.  I wish I had gotten on before now as I would have come and sat with you.  If you're still there on Wednesday I will love to look you up.  Colby has a late afternoon doctors appt at DHMC and I'm totally free after that.  Let me know whatever you need and I'll be happy to bring it to you or help out otherwise.  Deb



Awww!  This is so nice of you!    If you do get to see Pamela give her a big  and some  from her WISH friends!  



mikamah said:


> Monday 11/22 qotd-  What is your favorite vegetable and do you have any tips on how to increase the amount of vegies you get each day?



I love any roasted vegetable -- cauliflower, onion, carrots.  I think having a salad with at least one meal is a great way to add some extra veggies.  

*Shawn,* thanks for telling me about the slingbox.  We had four inches of snow here with more on the way so I totally sympathize with you.    Everywhere I've read says XBox and the other popular gaming systems are not likely to be on any specials and people who are wanting them should just get them while they are in stock.  Did you try Walmart online?

*Connie,* congratulations on finishing your half marathon!  
Hope the hip feels better soon.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I am super far-behind and hoping to post more later. For now, I just want to send all the  and  I can to *Pamela!* I am so sorry this happened to dh, and so thankful the situation seems to be in hand. Your entire family is in my thoughts and prayers -- and I hope you do take a little time to just "be". I know that is really hard, but when life hits you with lemons, *it's good to read the recipe before you make the lemonade. *Maria



This is such wonderful advice!  

A happy belated birthday to *zoesmama03!*  I'm sorry I missed sending you greetings this week-end.

I saw a new decade on the scale this morning -- hoping I don't jinx myself and make it disappear by posting.  If it sticks, I would officially be below what I weighed most of my pregnancy -- and my "baby" is now 11!  
Princess training should help me keep the scale where it is.

I'm loving my short work week this week.  DS doesn't have school on Wednesday so we will take off a day, too.  It is so quiet on the day before Thanksgiving.  Did what I hope was my last trip to the grocery store this week this morning.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> Friday 11/19 qotd- With the busy holiday season upon us, what is one of the easiest things you can do to help you stay on track with the healthy lifestyle?



Journaling -- it's not hard to log in to WW online and just enter my food -- but doing it is another thing! 



mikamah said:


> Saturday 11/20 qotd - What is your favorite Thanksgiving food or foods? Or if you don't celebrate t-day, your favorite holiday food from any holiday?



My favorite Thanksgiving food is a cranberry crunch salad -- it's probably more sugar and nuts than anything, but I really enjoy it. Skipping it this year --saving it for Christmas when we'll have more people to enjoy it! 



mikamah said:


> Sunday 11-21 qotd- What is the strangest food you have ever eaten, and did you like it?



Um, nothing comes to mind. I am not very adventurous with my food. I guess some people (my dh) find wilted lettuce strange  I like that, but I haven't had it in years. 



mikamah said:


> Monday 11/22 qotd-  What is your favorite vegetable and do you have any tips on how to increase the amount of vegies you get each day?



My favorite vegetable is grape tomatoes...don't get technical with me!  Before I eat my lunch entree, I eat three snack bags of raw veggies -- today it was baby carrots, grape tomatoes, and cucumbers. This means I've always got at least 3, and there's usually another one with dinner. I round that out with fruit for a snack and at lunch as well, sometimes there'll even be fruit after dinner...

Finally had a normal day at work, it felt great! I'll be in super early tomorrow, so plenty of time to keep catching up on paperwork. I'm also glad it's a short week for me -- ds has a 10:30 dismissal Wed., and I'm taking advantage of it! 

*Connie* -- Congratulations on your first Half! I am so proud you persevered through adversity and made it happen. That is the true result of your training, not the time on the clock. 

*Lisa* -- So happ for you with the new decade! You are rockin'! 

*CC* -- Hope the nap helped. I love them 

*Shawn* -- Happy Decorating! 

Sorry to cut short, I have to leave work...I'm really looking forward to coaching later this week and doing a better job of catching up with everyone. Speaking of coaching --  to *Kathy* for coaching this week, and to *Corinna* --  you are the Archive Queen! 

Maria


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Still drinking my water for the day. I've had 6 glasses plus a glass of milk. *Pamela*, your assumption is correct. I just heard from my friend actually and she offerred to take over that responsibility for me. I'll follow-up with her, because there was a time she too wasn't allowed to have alcohol, but I'm like 99% sure this problem is solved!

Eating has been really good today. I'm hoping that I'm done eating for the day, but I'm not positive. Sometimes I eat dessert with the kid I am tutoring. Her mom is on WW, so it's always point-friendly, but well, you know. I'm okay to have something if it's under 5 points, but I'd prefer to be done eating for the day.

Have the best day possible tomorrow! 



Connie96 said:


> *I finished my first half-marathon!!!!*



 Congrats!

Hope your hip is better. 



pjlla said:


> That is the most important part!!  Sorry it had to be so painful.  But what a sense of accomplishment.  Honestly though, have that hip checked again soon.... that much pain doesn't seem normal, even when you are running hard.  WTG on STARTING and FINISHING!............P



Ditto.



lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* I'm sure that you did fine on your test.    When do you get the results?  Do you start your new job next week?



Thanks! Interesting question. I should know more tomorrow. The answer could be very surprising. Let's just say I'm on 

 for a new decade!



Worfiedoodles said:


> My favorite Thanksgiving food is a cranberry crunch salad -- it's probably more sugar and nuts than anything, but I really enjoy it. Skipping it this year --saving it for Christmas when we'll have more people to enjoy it!



Sounds very good! 

Loved my nap!


----------



## Rose&Mike

mikamah said:


> Monday 11/22 qotd-  What is your favorite vegetable and do you have any tips on how to increase the amount of vegies you get each day?


I like almost all vegetables, except mushrooms and eggplant. We've been eating a lot of stews/soups and homemade pizzas lately. Vegetables on pizzas are so good and there are endless recipes out there. I made one a couple of weeks ago with roasted squash. And I try to pick soups loaded with beans and veggies.



pjlla said:


> I told DH last night that our neighborhood was going to be pretty dark this Christmas because after I told all of the neighbors what happened, I'm SURE that none of the wives will be allowing their husbands to climb ladders to hang lights!!  I think he appreciated the humor, even in his situation.
> 
> I left my actual prayer list at home (along with my Bible... dope slap for that), but I was trying to think of the names on it and I remembered your DS was traveling home this week.  He is getting more than the usual amount of prayer time cause I add him every time I pray for DH.


P--thank goodness for no broken teeth! DS was in and out of the hospital over a two week period when he was in high school--he was in there overnight 7 out of 14 days. It was exhausting. I don't ever remember being so tired. I think if you feel comfortable going home and sleeping in your own bed, that it's a good idea. You aren't going to be doing your DH or your kids any good by letting yourself get worn down and sick. I am so glad you have people to help you out and good health insurance! I had to smile at the comment about the dark neighborhood. And thank you again for the prayers for DS. They probably won't be getting home until 1 or 2 in the morning tomorrow, so it will be a long day.



tigger813 said:


> Well, plans have gone awry for the day! Had to pick up DD2 at school. She's nauseous and pale. No fever and she's acting ok but the stomach bug is going around her school! Well, glad it's this week and not next!
> 
> We're watching Toy Story 3 right now and I'm going to grab a drink and cuddle with her on the couch. Got the bucket ready if needed!
> 
> TTFN


Tracey--hope DD is feeling better and that she doesn't share with the rest of the family.

Connie--WOOHOO!!! Good for you! I'm really happy for you! Hope the hip gets straightened out soon so that you can back to training. Enjoy the recovery time.



lisah0711 said:


> *Rose,* sending you a big  today and hoping that you get some rest.
> 
> I saw a new decade on the scale this morning -- hoping I don't jinx myself and make it disappear by posting.  If it sticks, I would officially be below what I weighed most of my pregnancy -- and my "baby" is now 11!
> Princess training should help me keep the scale where it is.
> 
> I'm loving my short work week this week.  DS doesn't have school on Wednesday so we will take off a day, too.  It is so quiet on the day before Thanksgiving.  Did what I hope was my last trip to the grocery store this week this morning.
> 
> Have a great day all!


Thank you Lisa. Congratulations on the new decade! Enjoy your short week.

Hi to everyone I missed.

Long day today. I stayed at work late, so didn't make it to the Y. Mike and I ended up walking around the neighborhood and I'll still end up with 7500 or so steps today. I am kicking myself because I still have not made my grocery list for thanksgiving. Uggh. Why do I do this? Mike insists that he does not mind going to the grocery and dealing with the holiday crowds. Tomorrow will be another crazy day at work, but then I am off until Monday. The plan is to get up and run a couple of miles before work so that I make sure I get it in.

Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi all,

Pam- I am so glad to hear dh is on the mend to recovery.  You are in my unending prayers.

Connie- Great job on the half marathon.  You are quite a fighter...most would have given up.  You should be so proud of yourself.  

Rose- I will be thinking of you and praying for dh through his travel tomorrow night.  

Lisa- congrats on getting into a different decade.  I laughed at your comment about the baby weight.  I bet the training is really going to help.

I too got on my official weigh in scale and saw the 170's.  For a week or two I have seen the 170's on my bathroom scale but now I feel its for real.  I have 2.2 more lbs to go until I hit my next goal.  I was 177 when I got pregnant with my 2nd son.  

We had Ryans first "real" parent teacher conference tonight.  I have to be honest I am a bit disappointed.  Not with ryan but with his teacher.  It basically was a timed meeting.  We got 10 minutes.  She went over an evaluation she did on 10/13 and told us everything he didnt know yet.  Gave us a few papers on ways to help him learn, and the buzzer went off.  She said well I would have showed you his journal but were out of time.  Then she said I want to tell you that I do have to sometimes talk to him about his behavior but he usually complies when I say something so its not an issue.  She said were you expecting me to say that.  I said well yeah I know he can push buttons sometimes.  She said I know I saw when you came on the trip with us that he had some meltdowns with you and I was going to say something but I figured I would let you handle it.  

I actually felt deflated when we left.  I dont need to hear about how great my kid is but one positive word would have been nice.  I feel like all we heard is everything he cant do yet and what he needs to do by the end of school.  Half of which I believe he has learned since 10-13.  

Sorry to vent again.  I feel like all I do is complain anymore.  I just was really disappointed with his teacher.  God I evaluate grown adults and even if there not the greatest employee I try to find something positive about what they do so they dont leave feeling horrible about themselves.

Ok Im done now.  Thanks for listening.  I feel better.

OQTD- I am not a veggie eater at all.  I would be the one to get a cup of ice cream at the prime time cafe at DHS with veggies at the bottom.  If I had to pick something I would say broccolli.  Although I guess I do like cooked peppers and onions, and I love tomatoes.  

Have a great night!


----------



## tigger813

Had a good day despite DD2 being home sick. She actually never got sick so she is off to school tomorrow. DD1 had a rough night at basketball. She came home complaining about being tired and then got hit twice in the face so that threw her off the rest of the practice. The coach called and DH and I talked to her about practice and we are going to watch some games together this weekend so she can understand more about the game.

I was soooo excited tonight to find the Edy's Slow Churned Peppermint Stick ice cream!!!!! I knew they made it but today was the first time I had seen it in the store. I bought two packages! YUMMY! I only had a 1/2 cup! DH thought I was sneaking more but I was getting him and DD1 some.

I will hopefully have some type of loss by Wednesday when I weigh in at the wellness center. I will weigh in here on Friday morning before work.

I got a lot of our packing done today being home which feels really good! I have to get some ink for the printer so I can print our shirts out and get those finished.

Just ordered the "special gifts" for the girls. DD1 is getting a karaoke machine and DD2 is getting Go Go my Walking pup! Santa is keeping things light this year. I am heading to Target in the morning to pick up a few small things and to Best Buy to get the new Santa Paws movie for the girls. I will also go to KMart and get DD1 a Darth Vader clock for her room. I hope to be mostly done before we leave in 8 days!

Getting DH the Epic Mickey collectors pack. I also need to get him the Good Eats 2 cookbook!

Thinking about heading to bed now. I cleaned off the bed of the clothes that I need to put in the suitcase tomorrow. 

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> I am trying to take care of me.... I know that when he gets home he will be requiring tons of my time and care, so me being exhausted and sick won't help.  That said, I slept like CRAP last night and would KILL for a vat of coffee to swim in right now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Continued prayers are always appreciated!  I did get to "help" a bit last night (dribbling some water into his mouth... can't suck a straw yet) and at least it was something!
> 
> 
> 
> I told DH last night that our neighborhood was going to be pretty dark this Christmas because after I told all of the neighbors what happened, I'm SURE that none of the wives will be allowing their husbands to climb ladders to hang lights!!  I think he appreciated the humor, even in his situation.
> 
> I left my actual prayer list at home (along with my Bible... dope slap for that), but I was trying to think of the names on it and I remembered your DS was traveling home this week.  He is getting more than the usual amount of prayer time cause I add him every time I pray for DH.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are around I would love to meet you and have a hug, but honestly, the day before T.giving I'm sure you have plenty of things that need to be done at home.  I think after today I will try to "commute" every day... like I said, I slept like HECK last night here.  I sprung for a hotel room on Saturday night cause I had the kids with me, but I refuse to pay $120/night plus tax just so I can occupy a bed for a few hours and use the shower.  The waiting room chairs worked just fine last night.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pamela*, you and your family continue to be in my prayers.



Thanks for the prayers.... there can never be enough!



Not sure that I fully understand about the wine.... do you have to consume it rather than toss it because it has been blessed or something?  God couldn't possibly make you gain weight while doing a job for him, right??

Okay.... under normal circumstances that mini challenge would be a BREEZE for me.... I frequently have a serving of veg with breakfast and often another at morning snack (when I have a morning snack at school) and then definitely a serving with lunch.  But not sure what I will be consuming today other than coffee... lots,  hot, and SOON!  



Well, this ties into what I said above.  I frequently have a veggie serving with breakfast and then another at morning snack... that way by lunch I've already had two servings.  

I find it easier to have veggies with breakfast if I have them with eggs... sauteed onions, peppers, spinach, tomato are all great mixed with scrambled egg whites.  But I also have steamed broccoli and/or cauliflower with other things in the morning.

Mid morning snack  of baby carrots, high fiber V-8 juice, or grape tomatoes is easy too.

To increase your veggies, just try adding another "piece" or half portion to what you are already eating.  If you were going to add a handful of spinach to your egg whites, add two handfuls.  

Also, try adding veggies where you might not expect to find them, like chopped cooked carrots and/or chopped spinach added to spaghetti sauce... or toss your portion of pasta with a portion of steamed cauliflower before adding pasta sauce.  

Make adding veggies EASY by buying prewashed/chopped stuff.  The reason I can fit a serving of veggies into breakfast is because I will splurge and buy those small bags of ready to steam veggies just for ME!  I don't mind prepping a big serving of veggies for the whole family, but in the morning I need it quick and easy.



Well.... happy Monday friends!  Let me start by saying a HUGE thank you for all of your continued prayers and well wishes.  We are DEFINITELY feeling the prayers.  Every doctor/specialist we have talked to so far has given us better than expected answers!  We FINALLY got a brief visit from Otolaryngology last night and he briefed me a bit on the plan so far for DH's facial surgery.  Nothing set in stone yet, but they will have a "plan" today after morning rounds, etc.  If it goes as expected, they will be taking him into surgery tomorrow to wire the jaw and repair the sinus.  They are HOPING that the sinus repair will be minimal and won't involve opening the skin.  The orbital fractures around his eyes are not displaced and they are hoping to leave them alone to heal on their own. Not sure if they will need to do anything about the nose yet. Not sure if I mentioned it yesterday, but it appears that all of his teeth are intact... that is a HUGE positive!  How do you break your ENTIRE face and NOT break your teeth??

He still looks like HELL and can barely talk or swallow.  He won't be eating solid food until at least mid-January I would guess.  Looks like a new blender is in my future!  Any suggestions?  I think that we will ALL be losing weight this holiday season.  I'll have to develop a special "cinnamon roll" smoothie for Christmas morning.

Anyhow....  that's where we are at right now.  Kids are off to their normal days,  thanks to my parents and friends who are driving them to and fro.  It is definitely bringing me comfort to know that they are in their normal routines.  

Well.... it is T.giving week and I believe that Taryn was counting her blessings this weekend, so I'm going to list a few of mine.

1.  NO brain permanent injury!!!

2.  NO broken teeth!!

3.  Good health insurance, good disability insurance!!

4.  Parents and other family who can/will drop everything and be there for us!

5.  Groceries.... I actually had some in the house so my folks don't have to wonder what to feed the kids!

6.  Holiday bonus $$.  DH's holiday bonus was deposited last week... that will help pay for hotel rooms and extra gas and such this month (it was a TIGHT month for the budget with about $1000 in unexpected expenses).

7. Prayers.... can't get enough of them!!

8.  Mature, understanding, loving children.  They are both being helpful by taking good care of THEMSELVES.

9.  Coffee... and lots of it today!

10.  Help and support from many many many people and places.  We are TRULY blessed.

Well... this has been about 2 1/2 hours in the making... phone calls kept coming in, txts, etc.  Next stop... quick visit to see DH again and then BREAKFAST!!  I'm starving.......P[/QUOTE]

I sent you a PM.  Let me know how to find you and I will definitely look you up.


----------



## mikamah

Good evening guys.  I wanted to get on and post earlier, but just didn't make it.  Michael had his thanksgiving play at school, which was very cute, and he didn't settle down, so I laid down and fell asleep with him too.  Now, I hope I can get back to sleep soon.  

Pamela- So glad to hear dh is doing pretty well, all things considered. That is totally amazing about the teeth.  Thank God for small favors.  I love reading your list of blessings.  You are such a positive person and dh will be lucky to have you on his side in the weeks ahead.  Hope you had a good day filled with lots of coffee, and dh is feeling ok.  

Connie- Congratulations on starting and finishing your first half marathon!!!  You are awesome, and an inspiration!!  I hope your hip is feeling better soon.  

Lindsay- That's too bad the conference with ds's teacher was so short and negative.   I would think as a teacher, you would want to point out all a childs strong points as well as where he needs improvement, and maybe she is stressed with the limited time.  I had michael's conference this morning too, at 8, and we chatted until the kids came down the hall at 8:25.  I wouldn't hesitate to call her and set up another meeting if you felt it would hlep.   And a big whoo hoo on the 170s!!!!  

Rose- Pixie dust ds has a safe journey home.  I am so happy I did my shopping on sunday, but am totally jealous that your Mike will go to the grocery store this crazy week.  Have a good run in the am.  I want to get out before work too.  And hooray for 5 day weekends!!!!  

Tracey- glad dd is feeling better.  There's lots going around, and I've got my fingers crossed we don't get it over the holiday.

Maria- I love your idea of bringing 3 snack bags of vegies to work every day.  Enjoy your short work week too!!  

I'm only on 4 hours wed, but might be able to get it off.  I'll find out tomorrow.

Lisa- So happy you are in a new decade!!  You are going to just leave this decade in the dust this year, I know it.  Maybe I'm stalling at 208 to wait for you so we can hit ONE-derland together.   Love that your ate escargot to impress a date.  When I was in my condo I liked the guy down the hall, and went out for sushi to get to know him better after a condo association meeting.  Didn't care for it, and never got a date either.

Shawn- that dried duck meat sounds delicious.  Very adventurous you are.  Merry Christmas decorating!!  Your dh's bkfst of bacon sounds fabulous.  I did buy bacon for thanksgiving morning because instead of going out for our usual bkfst we are running a 5k, so michael is sad he'll miss the buffet and the plateful of bacon, so I'll make him bacon and pancakes after the race. 

CC- Glad you've had a good eating day, and hope you had a good tutoring evening.  

Deb- So sweet that you will go over to see Pamela. 

Hello to everyone else.  Gotta get back to bed now.  See you in the am.


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning everyone!   I'm still up 2 from the weekend.  I did OK eating yesterday until late afternoon and then didn't do as well as I could have. I didn't get any exercise in either, when it gets cold I get lazy!  I must throw out the rest of those gummy bears.  They go too well with decorating!  I have about 400 ornaments to put out and I got out about 100 yesterday so much more to do.  Every year I say "Why do I do all this?"
Hoping to do well with eating today and will need to get W9D2 of C25K in, think I will knock it out first thing this morning but its cold out.




Connie96 said:


> *I finished my first half-marathon!!!!*





AWESOME!!!!!   Your time was not too bad for walking over half of the race either   That's funny about the dirt road.  I don't think I could have stuck it out for 15 miles but sounds like you got a nice treat.



lisah0711 said:


> Everywhere I've read says XBox and the other popular gaming systems are not likely to be on any specials and people who are wanting them should just get them while they are in stock.  Did you try Walmart online?
> 
> 
> I saw a new decade on the scale this morning -- hoping I don't jinx myself and make it disappear by posting.  If it sticks, I would officially be below what I weighed most of my pregnancy -- and my "baby" is now 11!
> Princess training should help me keep the scale where it is.



Yes, tried Walmart and everywhere else I could think of online.  Still can't decide if I should buy the Game Stop bundle.  It comes with 3 games and 2 of them look very similar.  Was not planning to spend $249 either.  By the time I decide, they may be out of stock as well...

  CONGRATS on your new decade!!!  I hope to one day get back to pre-pregnancy weight and my son will be atleast 14 I think



tigger813 said:


> Had a good day despite DD2 being home sick. She actually never got sick so she is off to school tomorrow. DD1 had a rough night at basketball. She came home complaining about being tired and then got hit twice in the face so that threw her off the rest of the practice. The coach called and DH and I talked to her about practice and we are going to watch some games together this weekend so she can understand more about the game.
> 
> 
> 
> TTFN



I know you are so relieved she is over her sickness.  Way to go on knocking out those Cmas gifts.  Hope bball gets better for your other daughter.  That was the hardest sport for my son to grasp when he was younger.  He would be standing way back from the action a lot of the time yelling "I'm open" but he'd be nowhere near the basket.  He eventually quit playing around 5th grade and he never missed it!

Have a great day all.  I'm hoping for a good week since we do not have a T'giving meal scheduled until Saturday.  Then we have one on Sunday as well.
If I can take off the weekend weight and lose 2 more pounds, I can get my 25pound clippie

Kathy, good luck with your race with Michael.  That's so cool.
Meant to also quote the lady who said she had 3 snack bags of veggies every day before lunch - that's fantastic!

Happy Tuesday!
Shawn


----------



## tigger813

Well, I spoke too soon! I guess the bug comes on gradually with warning! DD2 woke up at 3:52 am getting sick! I really prefer my alarm clock to a puking kid!

Hoping I can get in an elliptical workout later this morning. We are in the living room and she is lying on towels on the floor with a bucket in front of her! We're watching Little Einsteins! Hopefully she will eventually go back to sleep. She's gotten sick twice so far and seems fine afterwards. I need to stay awake as I have to make sure DH gets up by 7 and I also have to get DD1 up at 6.

Got a nice email back from DD1s basketball with some great helpful things to go over with her. She also sent a diagram to help us. I guess I will become a basketball expert whether I want to or not.

What to do today has now changed. I really needed to go to Target and Best Buy. Could possibly do that when DH comes home and before I take DD1 to dancing tonight. I will try and get the better part of the packing completed. I won't be able to get the iron ons finished since I need more ink still! I will get the coffee cake made as well as two quiches and maybe some chocolate chip cookies. We'll grill pork chops for supper. I took them out to defrost last night and I will marinate them later today. I will have a protein shake for breakfast and one for lunch and also drink a lot of water.

DH is taking tomorrow off and the girls will be home at noon though if DD2 keeps getting sick she will have to stay home tomorrow too. 

I'll stop rambling!

TTFN


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone. 

Pamela Prayers are still coming for a speedy recovery for dh.  Dh insisted that he would not trim some of our larger trees this summmer and it was the best money spent to have them done and not have him on a ladder.  My dad had a ladder break (back when there was wooden ladders) and we were very fortunate that all he got was covered with splinters.

Tracey hope your daughter gets better soon. 

Kathy I miss schooll plays when they were younger.  I remember holding my breath when my sons had their very small parts.  I don't know how a parent does it when their child has a larger role. 

my3princes  that is great to get so many veggies before lunch.

settinsail  I am glad you were able to find a turkey.

cc I hope you had a relaxing day yesterday

connie Congrats on the half.  That is quite an accomplishment. 

Rose I hope your son got home safe last night.  My son won't get home until Wed night. 

Maria Hi 

Lisa I have to agree with the roasted veggies.  I have not found one that I did not like that way

I have to get moving.  Last full day today.  I am giving tests all day today.  Tomorrow is a half day.  Classes are 24 minutes long and then we have a pep rally.  I don't have my last class since they will be taking the senior picture then so it really is nothing day.  I do want to get my paperwork done from all the tests I am giving today. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

cclovesdis said:


> Maybe if you take it mid-meal? I seem to remember reading this, but I'm not a doctor.  Knowing me, it says to do that right on my bottle.


  You are tooo funny!  



cclovesdis said:


> Mini-Challenge Mon. 11/22: Eat 3 or more servings of vegetables today.


If salsa counts, I made it.    I poured some over the chicken and rice DH made last night in a last ditch effort to get them in.  It had one serving - bell peppers and onions, I had carrots at lunch.



mikamah said:


> I guess I share this because there are lots of meds out there that can really help people, and I hope your dh is able to feel better soon, and the med is able to help him get back to himself.


Totally.  I didn't mean to sound so negative, I think I was just sharing a "just in case".  Brad said it that basically, I was the same mopey person without the constant crying.  I am sure that it is much like the situation we've found with ADHD meds, trial and error.  



mikamah said:


> Monday 11/22 qotd-  What is your favorite vegetable and do you have any tips on how to increase the amount of vegies you get each day?


Hmmm.. broccoli maybe?  Or carrots?  Spinach?  I reach for the first two when I just want to crunch on something, with a little hummus occasionally if I need flavor.  




my3princes said:


> Corn is my favorite veggie, but since that is actually a starch I guess I'll have to go with carrots.  Today is my first double of the week.  At least I'm looking forward to a 4 day weekend this week


Hope you made it through!  YAY for short work weeks!



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! I slept until 6:30. Woke up twice and started to have a little anxiety, but tried to focus on my breathing and fell back asleep. Just wanted to clarify about the anti-depressant--it was exactly what I needed at the time. And I would do it again if I ever get to that point. I just didn't want to do it long-term. It was soooo good for me, because I had forgotten what it felt like to be calm. So I am not anti-medicine at all.


Hope I didn't come across as anti-med at all.  The particular one I was on just didn't do the right trick for me.  Glad sleep was easier for you!



pjlla said:


> I am trying to take care of me.... I know that when he gets home he will be requiring tons of my time and care, so me being exhausted and sick won't help.  That said, I slept like CRAP last night and would KILL for a vat of coffee to swim in right now!!:I told DH last night that our neighborhood was going to be pretty dark this Christmas because after I told all of the neighbors what happened, I'm SURE that none of the wives will be allowing their husbands to climb ladders to hang lights!!Well, this ties into what I said above.  I frequently have a veggie serving with breakfast and then another at morning snack... that way by lunch I've already had two servings.  I find it easier to have veggies with breakfast if I have them with eggs... sauteed onions, peppers, spinach, tomato are all great mixed with scrambled egg whites.  But I also have steamed broccoli and/or cauliflower with other things in the morning.
> Well.... happy Monday friends!  Let me start by saying a HUGE thank you for all of your continued prayers and well wishes.  We are DEFINITELY feeling the prayers.  Every doctor/specialist we have talked to so far has given us better than expected answers!  We FINALLY got a brief visit from Otolaryngology last night and he briefed me a bit on the plan so far for DH's facial surgery.  P


P - what an example!  Able to count those blessings already.  And you can focus on veggies?  WOW!  As for your suggestions, I don't think I could handle veggies in the am.  Seems like it would be hard on my stomach for some reason.  I might have to try a veg omelet on a weekend when we eat later.  Hope that the facial surgery goes well.  Any ideas on how long he'll be in the hospital?  When Daddy was in the hospital, one of the those travel neck pillows was a God-send for sleeping - those waiting room chairs are awful!  Hope you went home and got some sleep last night.  DH said that he is going to clean the gutters today after he takes Sophie to preschool, I'm going to be a nervous wreck all day!!!!!  Thanks so much for keeping us updated, I know you have a ton to do!  Is he still in ICU with limited visitation?  That's tough!  Glad your kids are handling things well.  Sending some more prayers your way!  I put him on the church prayer list Sunday, and on my FB page requested prayers too.  You've got a nation surrounding you all!!!!





SettinSail said:


> DH & I found a freezer full of frozen turkeys at a huge market we like to go to because they occas. have American products.  So I went back to the Pres of my club with hat in hand and offered to get one for the club dinner.  We will pick it up Tuesday night, dethaw it and cook it on Sunday for the luncheon.We have decided on the Kinect for DS Cmas but now can't find it in stock online anywhere!!!   Found a bundle on Game Stop with 3 games but it is $249 I am thinking it will not be on BF sale anywhere since such a new product. I have asked a few scouts back home to check around in stores for me but if we can't locate soon may go ahead with the GS deal.  We watched it LIVE !!!!   What a game!  We made some mistakes and they were darn lucky too.  He has same last name as us but not related...Congrats on the Coastal Championship.  you only get a period after that sentence and no exclamation mark and no smilie.....Another "hidden" blessing of all this is that in the future if things ever get tight again or you need some extra $ for a trip, you will know how to cut corners because you've been through this.  Trust me from someone who knows how to survive when times are tight.  I am the queen of thin straggley hair.  I use good shampoos and conditioners and a very good styling product.  w/o that styling product


Wow, lots I want to say to you.  Must be the VA/NC connection. 

1.  I have the same first name as NC QB - my middle name is Jo.  Can you get more Southern?  Anyway, my family has called my TJ since birth!  I'm Aunt TJ, my bros call me TJ, Daddy ALWAYS called my TJ, church people that don't actually say Taryn Jo call me TJ.  LOL....  

2.  Did a quick google search, and the Microsoft store has the kinect +2 games online for $200.

3.  What product do you use?  I think my poor head is actually trying to grow some new hair in, because it really looks best in a low side pony.  I love it, but I have a 2 inch fine mohawk at the part.  

4.  Things will be tight for a while.....  We're in the mire.  It seems like once you get behind, it's so hard to fight out.  You're always catching up.  Honestly, I might could have really gotten very close with the great month I had for PC, but Christmas will take a lot of that.  And that's with keeping it very little.  



Connie96 said:


> *I finished my first half-marathon!!!!*


Connie - that is so amazing!!!!!!!!!!  So happy you were able to finish!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I know that is really hard, but when life hits you with lemons, it's good to read the recipe before you make the lemonade.


Love.this.



lisah0711 said:


> Escargot is the most exotic thing I've eaten -- tastes like chicken!    Just kidding!  Actually tasted like garlic.  Ate it to impress a date.I saw a new decade on the scale this morning -- hoping I don't jinx myself and make it disappear by posting.  If it sticks, I would officially be below what I weighed most of my pregnancy -- and my "baby" is now 11!


Escargot was mine, too.  Had it last summer at Yachtsman!  I LOVED IT! It, too, was VERY garlicy, and buttery....  And congrats on the new decade!  You are rockin it girl!



Rose&Mike said:


> Long day today. I stayed at work late, so didn't make it to the Y. Mike and I ended up walking around the neighborhood and I'll still end up with 7500 or so steps today. I am kicking myself because I still have not made my grocery list for thanksgiving. Uggh. Why do I do this? Mike insists that he does not mind going to the grocery and dealing with the holiday crowds. Tomorrow will be another crazy day at work, but then I am off until Monday. The plan is to get up and run a couple of miles before work so that I make sure I get it in.


YAY for Mike!!!  Sorry you didn't make it to the Y, but you sound like you handled it well..  Hang in there, one more day!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I too got on my official weigh in scale and saw the 170's.  For a week or two I have seen the 170's on my bathroom scale but now I feel its for real.  It basically was a timed meeting.  We got 10 minutes.  She went over an evaluation she did on 10/13 and told us everything he didnt know yet.  Gave us a few papers on ways to help him learn, and the buzzer went off.   actually felt deflated when we left.  I dont need to hear about how great my kid is but one positive word would have been nice.  I feel like all we heard is everything he cant do yet and what he needs to do by the end of school.  Half of which I believe he has learned since 10-13.


Lindsay   YAY for the 170's!!!!  AS for the conference, we have to do 10minute meetings, too, to get all the parents in.  It's frustrating.  I make an agenda for each one, and the first thing I write down is something positive.  That always gets the parents more comfortable, and sets a better tone.  I hate that she didn't do that.  I think sometimes I get so caught up in expectations, I might sound that way, too.  Thanks for the reminder.  We find that so often parents are SHOCKED at what K kids need to learn, that we spend too much time going over where they need to be.  I'm sure he has picked up A LOT of the things since that eval. a month ago!  Did she ask you if you had any concerns or questions?  I always start w/ that, too. Don't let it get you down, you know you have a terrific kid.  FWIW, kids are ALWAYS worse when their parents are around.   Since you didn't mention it, I guess everything was okay with Dh's work yesterday.  



mikamah said:


> Good evening guys.  I wanted to get on and post earlier, but just didn't make it.  Michael had his thanksgiving play at school, which was very cute, and he didn't settle down, so I laid down and fell asleep with him too.  Now, I hope I can get back to sleep soon.


I hate it when I crash out, wake up, and am wide awake!  Hope you got some sleep!!!!



tigger813 said:


> Well, I spoke too soon! I guess the bug comes on gradually with warning! DD2 woke up at 3:52 am getting sick! I really prefer my alarm clock to a puking kid!


Tracey, I hope you got some sleep, and that DD gets well soon!  DISINFECT EVERYTHING, you don't need sickness for your trip!!!!!!



donac said:


> I have to get moving.  Last full day today.  I am giving tests all day today.  Tomorrow is a half day.  Classes are 24 minutes long and then we have a pep rally.  I don't have my last class since they will be taking the senior picture then so it really is nothing day.  I do want to get my paperwork done from all the tests I am giving today.


YAY FOR THE LAST FULL DAY!!!!  Hope you get a lot done!!!

Going to post my own little diatribe in next post!


----------



## flipflopmom

Another book ahead, sorry.

1.  Work - frustrated!  Principal is overwhelmed, won't listen to anyone.  I've mentioned new construction, the doors are WAYYY too heavy.  She's insisting our kids use that as fire exit, but the doors will close when the alarm goes off.  They can't open them, we can't stand and hold them, someone's going to get hurt, and she says "they're just going to have to deal."  

1b.  Parent was considering med. for her son.  Borderline if he needs it at this point, IMHO.  Not affecting grades, but he does stay in trouble, misses "good behavior" rewards.  She asked for the county psychologist to come watch him.  Which means she was watching me.  She sat in my room for over an hour, he was an .  Told her I have NO idea what was up.  Got an email an hour later from the parent saying she started meds w/ him Fri. night.    At least the psychologist validated my opinion about the heathens I teach and my teaching.  

2.  Finances - 2 people cancelled PC shows yesterday.  Really got me down.  Then DH really wants to go to ACC championship that VT is playing in.  Tix are only $25, which is cheap for VT fb.  Well, I told him that he knew the finances, I wouldn't go, but if he wanted to go w/ friends take off.  He got upset again about it all. Decided not to go.   Did not lead to a pleasant evening.  I am trying everything possible to get us back on the right track, but it's feeling a little "all in vain" this week.  Feeling the weight of the world again.

3.  Health - during the time I wasn't posting much, was having issues with running a fever, feeling really bad, sore throat, swollen glands.  I'm still really tired, talked to school nurse.  She said "do you think you had mono?"  DUH.  I always get mono when I am stressed, run down, etc.  Turns out, several kids I am in contact w/ a lot had it, and now 2 of my students do.    That makes me feel a bit better, to have a probable cause.  Came home and slept for an hour, took another 30 minute nap after dinner, and still slept like a log last night.

4.  Diet - seeing some bad habits creep back in.  Gotta get with it.  Really want to run, kinda, but I really don't have the energy after work, and have to have my mornings to work on classwork/schoolwork/PC stuff.  

5.  THANKS IF YOU MADE IT THROUGH! 

Have a great Tuesday!
Taryn


----------



## mikamah

Tuesday 11/23 QOTD-- What was your favorite non-disney vacation? 

We went to cabo san lucas when michael was 4 with a friend and her son.  It was a time share she had right on the beach, and we never left the resort.  We'd get up and have bkfst and go to the pool, the kids would swim, we'd order a fruit platter by the pool and just sign the check, the kids would do the kids activity late morning, we'd order lunch by the pool, then go back to the room and take a nap/rest, and come back to the pool for happy hour, 2 for one frozen drinks around 3.  It was so relaxing and we talked of doing a tour or going into town, but the kids had an absolute blast that we never did.  If she didn't have the time share, I would never have stayed at such a beautiful resort.  I'm a value resort type of girl, but it was such a treat to feel so pampered.  The weather was perfect too. 

Never answered yesterdays qotd, but my favorite vegies are corn and zuchini.  No tricks to get them in except to buy plenty of vegies when I shop and I ussually cook a larger amount for leftovers.


----------



## tigger813

Check out this article from Sparkpeople. I agree with someone's comment: Who Eats Like This? I know I never ate that much but I definitely don't eat as much as I used to.

http://www.dailyspark.com/blog.asp?...t_and_extra_calories_from_thanksgiving_dinner

Our meal plan for the day:

Breakfast: Turkey bacon and double cheese quiche made with egg beaters and reduced fat cheese

Lunch: Cookies and Cream Herbalife Shake

Dinner: Turkey breast, stuffing, green bean casserole made with reduced fat cream of mushroom soup and skim milk, honey glazed carrots and mashed potatoes with gravy. For dessert we'll have ice cream and coffee cake. 

My big downfall is the stuffing as I LIVE for stuffing at Thanksgiving and Christmas! I'm not a big potato eater. DSIL and I are the only ones who eat the green bean casserole and I always give her the leftovers. I can't eat a lot of turkey as it messes up my stomach.

I may make one or two bacon quiches and one sausage one to put in the freezer. I always make these quiches for the holidays. It's usually what we have for Christmas Eve and Christmas breakfast. I use Gruyere cheese and reduced fat cheddar cheese. I have enough crusts so I probably will do all three. I also will save some of the sausage for a small sausage and mushroom stuffing. I have some cut up portabello mushrooms in the fridge that I will use. Trying to jazz up my recipes a bit this year. We don't want to have a lot of food in the house. We have to go to the dump next Tuesday evening with all of our trash before we go away so the fridge will be cleaned out of food.

Tummy bug is taking its toll on DD2. It's gotten worse. I won't go into details. She's hopefully going to fall asleep soon. I got her out some Powerade Zero to have when she can drink something. I try to keep it on hand when the kids are sick. They ask for it other times but I try and remind them that if they drink it when they're not sick it won't be available when they really need it. We're watching Chugginton now.

Gotta get DD1 up at 6:30 and DH up at 7. 

Keep your fingers crossed and send PD that no one else in the house, especially me, gets this! Not how I want to lose those last pounds!

TTFN 

PS Pam- Still praying for you and DH! Hugs to you!!!!


----------



## mikamah

Rose and Taryn- I'm sorry and hope I didn't offend you about the antidepressants.  I just wanted to share that some people are really helped by them, and have a really positive result.  I was really so jealous of my sister and how well she was doing on the med, and wanted to feel that much better too.   

Shawn- I hear ya on the why did I pull out all these ornament/decorations, but once they're all out, I love that my house is all decorated.  When I really regret is in january when I have to pack them back up and drag them down cellar.    Good luck finding the game system at the best price.  I want to buy a laptop and walmart has one for 349 now, and I know I won't get out friday am to fight the crowd for the 199 one, so think I might just get it now.  I don't know much about them, and it's only 2 gb of memory, but I only want it for goofing around online and dis-ing, so I think it might be fine.  I was hoping to talk to a guy at work yesterday who is very tech-savvy, but it was crazy and i never got the chance. 

Taryn-   Hugs to you on your stressful day, and the mono.  I'm sure that is making it tough for you do deal with all the other stress.  Do you have big plans this weekend or can you take some quiet family time and just relax, rest and enjoy those precious daughters of yours.  Hang in there. 

Dona- I did hold my breath when michael got up and did his memorized two lines, and he stalled in the beginning, and the teacher had to prompt him.  He's doesn't like to make mistakes, and I could see he was disappointed after, but then he had 3 solo lines in a song that he did just fine, so by the time it was over, he was fine and happy.  They were really so cute.  Hope your final full day goes well. 

Tracey-   Hope dd is better soon.  I am thinking even though it is a pain for her to be home from school, it's maybe a good thing you will have a healthy vacation.  Nothing like hanging out in the hotel with a sick kid.  Hang in there. 

I am going to get dressed now to run for 30 min when michael goes to school.  I missed one of my short runs last week, so I need to make sure I get them both in this week.  

Have a great day.


----------



## cclovesdis

That makes disappearing post number 2. 

I'm going to post today's mini-challenge and then I'll try again later, I hope. My dad has the rest of the week off and I have a few things planned for the day.

Mini-Challenge Tuesday 11/23: Enjoy 2 servings of dairy today.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lindsay-- I think timed conferences are pretty common, but I think it stinks that she didn't point out some positive stuff as well. If you have concerns that weren't addressed, I would call and schedule another time to see her. And as for the behavior, my son was very well behaved at school, but really acted up for us. I don't think that's unusual at all. And most teachers expect this as well, I think. Hang in there. I would have been frustrated with that conference as well.

Kathy and Taryn--wasn't offended at all by any comments. I felt like I was being too negative about meds and wanted to point out that they really are needed and useful sometimes.

We had bad t-storms and lots of rain last night. I got up and went to the Y, so I got in a 4 mile run before work. I'm already at 9200 steps for the day! I think I'm going to have trouble leaving work today cause I have a ton to do, so very happy to have found a chance to run.

Hope everyone has a good day. I will try to check in tonight!


----------



## cclovesdis

Ok, here goes nothing. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I like almost all vegetables, except mushrooms and eggplant. We've been eating a lot of stews/soups and homemade pizzas lately. Vegetables on pizzas are so good and there are endless recipes out there. I made one a couple of weeks ago with roasted squash.



I love roasted veggies!  Not a big fan of eggplant, but if its grilled, Ill eat it. I added marinated artichokes to pizza last week. Yumm!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We had Ryans first "real" parent teacher conference tonight.  I have to be honest I am a bit disappointed.  Not with ryan but with his teacher.



First,  for 170s! You are on a roll! 

Im with *Kathy*. Id request another conference. You may consider finding out when the next eval is scheduled and have the conference within a few days. 4 weeks in K is a huge amount of time. Of course, you already knew that.   Also, I know you are busy, so know that there is no reason why you cant at least ask to talk with his teacher on the phone. Some teachers are very willing (to the point of preferring) to e-mail parents. I know that happens A LOT around here.



tigger813 said:


> Just ordered the "special gifts" for the girls. DD1 is getting a karaoke machine and DD2 is getting Go Go my Walking pup! Santa is keeping things light this year. I am heading to Target in the morning to pick up a few small things and to Best Buy to get the new Santa Paws movie for the girls. I will also go to KMart and get DD1 a Darth Vader clock for her room. I hope to be mostly done before we leave in 8 days!



Always great to be done early!  My dad and I tried to pick up a gift certificate for my mom from her hairdressers, but it was closed yesterday, and so he said, It isnt Christmas Eve. 



my3princes said:


> I sent you a PM.  Let me know how to find you and I will definitely look you up.



Thank you! Please send *Pamela* a gaint .


----------



## cclovesdis

mikamah said:


> CC- Glad you've had a good eating day, and hope you had a good tutoring evening.



Thanks! She has made so much progress! I couldnt be prouder of her! And, no dessertuntil I got home that is. 

*Shawn*: All I can say is 400 ornaments! Ok, maybe we have that many too. 



tigger813 said:


> Well, I spoke too soon! I guess the bug comes on gradually with warning! DD2 woke up at 3:52 am getting sick! I really prefer my alarm clock to a puking kid!



 Hope she feels better soon! 



donac said:


> cc I hope you had a relaxing day yesterday
> 
> I have to get moving.  Last full day today.  I am giving tests all day today.  Tomorrow is a half day.  Classes are 24 minutes long and then we have a pep rally.  I don't have my last class since they will be taking the senior picture then so it really is nothing day.  I do want to get my paperwork done from all the tests I am giving today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Thanks!  Have a great day too!  Hope your students rock their tests! I know from when I was teaching, it was so rewarding to see my students do well! 

*Taryn*:  on the mono. Hope you feel better soon! 



mikamah said:


> Tuesday 11/23 QOTD-- What was your favorite non-disney vacation?



Do I have to pick just one?  We did a long one going from Las Vegas, to the Hoover Damn, to the Grand Canyon, to Flagstaff/Rt. 66, and ended in Phoenix. That was great. Ive never been somewhere with temps of 110 and no humidity! So different than New England.  San Francisco, Napa Valley, and Yosemite were fun. Mt. Rushmore and Yellowstone were amazing. Oh, I dont know, I cant decide. My parents have this ludicrous idea that there is more to the US than Disney World! 



tigger813 said:


> You got it!
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too!
> 
> *Rose*: I was going to ask if you got in a run this morning, but since you posted,  for 4 miles!
Click to expand...


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Good thing I did my last grocery run yesterday.  We are having a blizzard here.  We get snow or wind but not the two together so it is quite unusual.  Later we will have subzero temperatures tonight and tomorrow -- it is 7 degree outside now and will be about 10 below tonight.  

I noticed the kids whooping and hollering more than usual when I picked up DS yesterday -- school was cancelled today -- so it will be a six day week-end!  I am lucky and don't have to go to work today but unfortunately DH does unless they close the courthouse which almost never happens.  I may start the Christmas decorating a little early.  

*Pamela,* I am keeping you, your DH and family in my prayers today as your DH has his facial surgery.    Maybe you can take some walking breaks up and down the halls.  Hope that you got some good rest last night.    So glad that you can count your blessings, my friend.  

*Maria,* I'm looking forward to your coaching this week, too.  I always enjoy your questions!  

*CC,* glad that you got some rest.  

*Rose,* 9200 steps at 5 am my time!   

*Lindsay,* woo! hoo! on the 170's!    Sorry for the cruddy conference.    I learned that a lot of the things that go on in elementary school are the fault of the administration and not the teachers -- if they would just let the teachers do their jobs, it would be better for everyone.  

*Tracey,* hope that the rest of the family doesn't get the bug.    Hopefully this means it will be out of your systems before you go to WDW.  



mikamah said:


> Maybe I'm stalling at 208 to wait for you so we can hit ONE-derland together.   Love that your ate escargot to impress a date.  When I was in my condo I liked the guy down the hall, and went out for sushi to get to know him better after a condo association meeting.  Didn't care for it, and never got a date either..



I don't care when we hit ONE-derland, as long as it is before the Princess.  

Got a big laugh out of the sushi story -- DH ate sushi once to impress a girl.  DH does not eat fish -- never has.  Apparently things went downhill when DH ate the wrong end of a shrimp -- and his sushi days and time with that girl ended!  

*Shawn,* I'm amazed at all the ornaments that you have and that you brought them with you!    I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you on that 25 pound clippie!  

*dona,* enjoy your last full day this week!  

*Taryn,* hope that you can get some rest this week-end.   That will help your body fight off that bug.  There are some good ten minute guided meditations online and on ITunes.  You might want to check out a couple of those to try to help calm the stress.  I think some of the stress this week over finances may be because Brad is off work.  



mikamah said:


> Tuesday 11/23 QOTD-- What was your favorite non-disney vacation?



My favorite non-Disney vacation was when we went to San Francisco for spring break a couple of years ago.  We had a great time riding the trolleys, going to the science museums, Alcatraz.  

I think I will put on my pedometer and try to make sure I get a lot of steps today.  A little snow shoveling will be good exercise, too.  It's fun to be stuck in the house the first day -- it's those later days that may not be so fun.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## tigger813

I'm sooooo tired! I was dozing when DD2 came out to ask for a drink. She seems to be better but we're staying in. Hoping if DH gets home soon enough I can run out to the store to get a few things. I may still take DD1 with me.

I honestly don't think I have the energy to get in any exercise today! My head is feeling funny from being so tired!

So far today I've made a chocolate chip coffee cake, fried up some turkey bacon and sausage and made a bacon double cheese quiche. I've also cleaned up the kitchen and done about 3 loads of laundry. I also still want to bake some cookies. And I have our pork chops for supper marinating in teriyaki sauce!

I could really fall back asleep right now! I think I'll get up and get some water or tea or maybe a soda so I get some caffeine in me! 

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

Well... as luck  would have  it, I spent a few HOURS off and on this morning replying to everyone and  posting an update about DH.... then when I hit submit, my computer logged me out of the wireless service here at the hospital and all was lost.  I am so sorry I cannot duplicate it... but here are the basics.

THANK YOU to everyone for your prayers, pixie dust, warm wishes, and concern.

Medical update ahead... feel free to skip if you are squeamish.

Basically DH is in for an 8 hour surgery today.   THey started about 9am.  They are cutting the skin open across the top of his head from ear to ear, peeling  it down, and repairing his forehead/sinus, eye sockets, cheekbones, and nose with titanium. Then they will stitch that up and start on the jaw.  The bottom jaw, which was broken in half nearly exactly in the middle, will have hardware (not sure how much of it will be permanent) and be wired to the top jaw.  Idea is that that the top jaw will heal itself (also broken in half through the palate) properly when  wired to the bottom jaw.  Additional fracture at the left joint of the bottom jaw will not be repaired today.  If it does not repair itself it may require further surgery at another time.  Also possible that either part of jaw will not repair properly and will require more surgery.

Hardest part for DH to hear was about the breathing tube.  Because of his neurological disorder and all of the facial fractures and the fact that they are working in the mouth, they had to insert a breathing tube while  he was still awake this morning.  They told him it would be unpleasant.    I was with him in pre-op when they started prepping him for that, but DD and I left.  I am not particularly squeamish, but decided we didn't need that memory.  Hopefully DH won't remember any of it by tomorrow.

DD i s here with me today... makes her feel helpful and it is!  DS decided to go to school and robotics... that was the best decision for him.  He seems to be dealing okay with this, but I'm afraid it will hit him hard later.

I got home last night for a few hours.... I felt terrible leaving DH, but he said he was okay with me going and he did sleep mostly through the night.  It was nice to be home, snuggled up with my kids, even briefly.  And I got a shower and change of clothes and a hug from my parents and the cat.  Felt mentally refreshed this morning.

Don't have time right now to repeat everything I lost, but these are the basics.  I'll try to hop over later and chat.........P


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone.  I am finally caught up in all 20 pages.  I am almost caught up with the weight I gained from my trip- all but half a pound.  It has been freezing over here. Lows in the 30s and highs in the 60s.  In California standards, that is cold.  It has taken a toll on my motivation to exercise, but I will keep going and do it.  I am looking foward to thanksgiving.  I especially like leftovers.  Liberty Tree Tavern from WDW has tainted me.  They serve honey butter, so this year I insist on making it.  I usually dont like butter, but this was soooooo good.  That will be my treat for thanksgiving.  That and maybe flan...mmmm...

Im happy to be back.  Reading what everyone is up to, their successes and struggles, really helps me move along too.  I have been really struggling since getting back from my trip, but I think Im ready to move on.  

*Pamela*- Praying that your DH will recuperate in no time.  Thank goodness there was no major bleeding and no broken teeth!  Hang in there, you are doing so well.  to you and your kids.
*Lindsay*- I hope things are going better for you and DH.
*Shawn*- thats so nice you are coming back to the states for Christmas.  Congratulations on reaching onederland!
*Taryn*- Im glad things are working well with PC.  Having your own site must help out a lot too.  Have you tried the gummy multivitamins?  I assume they work for adults because on the package it says the dosage for adults.  I take the sour gummies  To compensate for Calcium, I take some fruit chews specifically for it.  I had a time when taking the real pills would make me sick to my stomach, now taking my candy is so much better.
*CC*- You are doing so great with studying. Im sure you passed the test with no problems.
*Tracey*- congrats on reaching 50! Hope your DD feels better soon.
*Cam*- Hope you are feeling better. Glad you are back to WW.
*Rose*- Hope DS has a safe trip home.
*Kelli*- Congratulations getting past your plateau! Welcome to onederland.
*Deb*- Yay for new appliances!
*Dona*-congrats to DS making the honor society
*Connie*- You are a trooper.  Congrats on finishing your first half!
*Jayne*- I picked up some of those boots too 
*Lisa*- enjoy your six day weekend!
*Kathy*- you are so sweet to figure out how to conquer itunes to put music on Michaels nano.
 to everyone else.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> :Lindsay   YAY for the 170's!!!!  AS for the conference, we have to do 10minute meetings, too, to get all the parents in.  It's frustrating.  I make an agenda for each one, and the first thing I write down is something positive.  That always gets the parents more comfortable, and sets a better tone.  I hate that she didn't do that.  I think sometimes I get so caught up in expectations, I might sound that way, too.  Thanks for the reminder.  We find that so often parents are SHOCKED at what K kids need to learn, that we spend too much time going over where they need to be.  I'm sure he has picked up A LOT of the things since that eval. a month ago!  Did she ask you if you had any concerns or questions?  I always start w/ that, too. Don't let it get you down, you know you have a terrific kid.  FWIW, kids are ALWAYS worse when their parents are around.   Since you didn't mention it, I guess everything was okay with Dh's work yesterday.



Hey Taryn.  I honestly dont think it was so much the time limit, and expectations that got me it was just how she presented everything.  She does a great job with the kids but from the start my dh and I didnt really care for her personality.  No fluffiness to her just down to business.  Its not what I imagined for kindergarten.  I feel like she is somewhat unapproachable and I just get the feeling she doesnt like me.  Anyway, I feel like she told me everything he didnt know but really didnt say if he is on target or if he is behind.  I know what he still has to learn and work on but we have until june.  So where is he now???  I thought about emailing her but Im not sure what I am going to do.  I know there are time restraints but to set a kitchen timer and once it goes off say ok well thats all the time we have so I cant show you anything else...I just thought it was rude.  My dh and I didnt really say anything the whole time so it wasnt like we took up all the time talking.



flipflopmom said:


> Another book ahead, sorry.
> 
> 1.  Work - frustrated!  Principal is overwhelmed, won't listen to anyone.  I've mentioned new construction, the doors are WAYYY too heavy.  She's insisting our kids use that as fire exit, but the doors will close when the alarm goes off.  They can't open them, we can't stand and hold them, someone's going to get hurt, and she says "they're just going to have to deal."
> 
> 1b.  Parent was considering med. for her son.  Borderline if he needs it at this point, IMHO.  Not affecting grades, but he does stay in trouble, misses "good behavior" rewards.  She asked for the county psychologist to come watch him.  Which means she was watching me.  She sat in my room for over an hour, he was an .  Told her I have NO idea what was up.  Got an email an hour later from the parent saying she started meds w/ him Fri. night.    At least the psychologist validated my opinion about the heathens I teach and my teaching.
> 
> 2.  Finances - 2 people cancelled PC shows yesterday.  Really got me down.  Then DH really wants to go to ACC championship that VT is playing in.  Tix are only $25, which is cheap for VT fb.  Well, I told him that he knew the finances, I wouldn't go, but if he wanted to go w/ friends take off.  He got upset again about it all. Decided not to go.   Did not lead to a pleasant evening.  I am trying everything possible to get us back on the right track, but it's feeling a little "all in vain" this week.  Feeling the weight of the world again.
> 
> 3.  Health - during the time I wasn't posting much, was having issues with running a fever, feeling really bad, sore throat, swollen glands.  I'm still really tired, talked to school nurse.  She said "do you think you had mono?"  DUH.  I always get mono when I am stressed, run down, etc.  Turns out, several kids I am in contact w/ a lot had it, and now 2 of my students do.    That makes me feel a bit better, to have a probable cause.  Came home and slept for an hour, took another 30 minute nap after dinner, and still slept like a log last night.
> 
> 4.  Diet - seeing some bad habits creep back in.  Gotta get with it.  Really want to run, kinda, but I really don't have the energy after work, and have to have my mornings to work on classwork/schoolwork/PC stuff.
> 
> 5.  THANKS IF YOU MADE IT THROUGH!
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!
> Taryn



1a. Thats tough to not get what you need and not feel listened too.  I dealt with that for years with my office and now we finally have someone who not only listens but tries to get us what we need.

1b.  Glad someone else saw what you have to deal with on a daily basis.

2. I feel the same way once you get a little more something else comes up that you need to pay or buy.  I feel like we can never get ahead or when we finally catch up something knocks us down again.  All I can give is hugs

3. Make sure you get your rest!  Take it easy this week.  Dont worry about the running until you feel better.

4. At least you conciously know the habits and can stop them before they become habits again.  You know what to do.  You will be ok, its hard to have everything under control when times are busy.  Just do your best....thats all you can do.

5. Your welcome.



mikamah said:


> Tuesday 11/23 QOTD-- What was your favorite non-disney vacation?



I am having a hard time choosing just one they all have so many different meanings.

The cross country trip I took with my best friend when we were 21 was awesome.  We actually only went half way because I got home sick after a few days.  But our time we spent in new orleans was amazing.  We had a blast and did things I would never do again.  Yes that involved beads.  Remember I was 21....

My dh and I's first trip together was a long weekend to ocean city, MD.  We enjoyed the beach and the resturants.  It was a great and relaxing trip.

The most recent trip we took as a family was to Gatlinburg,TN.  I enjoyed it but it wasnt disney.



lisah0711 said:


> Good thing I did my last grocery run yesterday.  We are having a blizzard here.  We get snow or wind but not the two together so it is quite unusual.  Later we will have subzero temperatures tonight and tomorrow -- it is 7 degree outside now and will be about 10 below tonight.



Wow Lisa, that is crazy!  I hope you are staying warm and not getting blown away.  Your description of the weather made me think of the part in rudolph the red nose reindeer when they are looking for rudolph and the wind is blowing and cold. I thought I had it bad here because its dropping to the 40's.  Thats springtime compared to what you are going through.



pjlla said:


> Medical update ahead... feel free to skip if you are squeamish.



I am praying for dh that his surgery goes well and is successful.  Gosh i am still amazed that he didnt loose any teeth with all those fractures.  Im glad you got some rest last night too.  You have two wonderful kiddos there.  Glad DD was there with you today.  



Dh is feeling better mentally but now is sick.  Poor guy cant catch a break.  He has a cold but you know how men are.  I dont know how soon the pills are suppose to work but he seems alot more like himself.  Doesnt seemed worried and upset all the time.  Hopefully he gets through tomorrow without any hiccups at work and we can enjoy a nice holiday and weekend without the added stress of his mental breakdowns.  Thank you all for your concerns.

I am having a hard time focusing at work.  This happens during holiday weeks for me.  My brain takes off alot sooner than it is suppose to.

I have to pick up the kiddos after work and take them to my parents.  School is closed tomorrow so my dad offered to keep them for us.  They decided to turn it into a sleep over.  The kids are excited.  I think I will get up in the morning and run since it looks like rain for thanksgiving.  I can get that in and still get to work by 8 since I dont have the kids to worry about.


----------



## lisah0711

Greetings from the Great White North!  

The blizzard is gone and it is just very, very cold now and will get colder tonight.  It's kind of fun to be housebound, for now, but I imagine by Thursday it may be losing it's charm!  

*Tracey,* I hope that you are not coming down with the bug, too.  Get some rest!  

*Pamela,* thanks for the update.  Your poor DH!    I don't know why they have to do the breathing tube when you are still conscious -- I know it is very unpleasant so it's probably just as well that you didn't stay around.  It's bad enough your DH had to be there.    It sounds like he is so lucky that he was not injured worse than he was -- when he feels better you can call him the Bionic Man!    I'm glad that you are letting your kids deal with it in their own way -- you are a good Mom!  It might have helped your DH to rest better knowing that you got to go home last night -- even when those guys are flat on their backs, they still want to look out for you, you know?    You all still have a long road ahead but it sounds like things are improving rapidly.  

*Lindsay,* your poor DH was so stressed it's not surprising he got a bug on top of everything else, poor guy.    Hope he is feeling better soon.  And hope that you don't get it, too.  

*Jeanette,* it is cold in California when it gets into the 30's.  When I grew up in Anaheim we longed for a white Christmas -- the best we could do was frost or a Santa Ana wind!  

For your folks getting the Peppermint Mocha Kahlua -- there is a $10 rebate from Kahlua if you buy two bottles.  It's good stuff! 

Off to do another load of laundry.  Have a great evening all!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Pamela--so glad you got some rest. Hope the surgery went well.

Lisa--Oh I am so not ready for snow. 

I had a good day at work, though I was hungry for most of the day. That always happens when I work out before work. DS just texted me that they are on there way. Mike is off getting a haircut and I am doing nothing for a few minutes. All of a sudden I am swamped with stuff at work. It's nice to be so busy, but I'm pooped when I get home.

Thank you all for all the good travel wishes. I'm sure I'll be back on later to check in. We're going to stay up until DS gets home, though I'm guessing at some point I will fall asleep on the couch.


----------



## pjlla

Evening all....

DH made it through surgery and they even finished early.  They were able to do all of the facial fracture repairs, pretty much as anticipated.  That's all good news.... but of course, it cannot all be good, right?  

They had warned me back on Sunday to watch for fluid leaking from his nose, that it would be spinal fluid  and could mean a more serious injury.  Didn't seem to have that, so didn't think more about it.  Surgeon tells us that when they opened him up they did find significant leakage of spinal fluid... but it had been dripping down his throat (probably accounts for how gurgly and congested he sounded).  They also discovered a significant skull fracture that traveled across his forehead back past his temple towards his ear.  They repaired it the best they could from their angle.  Also found significantly more skull damage than they  anticipated.  Had to do lots of repairs.... took out lots of bone fragments and replaced it with ??? (can't remember what they called it... some sort  of bone replacement).  Also had to permanently fill in the sinus in his forehead area... it was too damaged to fix. They took out all of the mucosa and filled the sinus area with a synthetic bone replacement that will harden.  

They have made a repair to stop the spinal fluid leak and are reasonably confident that it is fixed, but if not it will mean evaluation by neurosurgery and the possibility of another open surgery on his head.  We are, of course, praying hard that the current repair will be sufficient. 

He still has a breathing tube and is on a vent right now.  They are leaving that in place until at least tomomrrow.  Hopefully they will know soon about the fluid leak repair and can make the decision to remove or leave the tube based on that.  

We did see him in PACU and is vry sedated.  Hard to tell how the facial repairs really look because of the swelling and breathing tubes and bandages... guess we won't worry too much about cosmetic stuff at the moment.

I'm up  in the air about what to do tonight myself.  DD's friend's Mom and swim coach are coming up for a visit tonight and I asked them to take DD home with them.  I'd  like her to go visit her friend overnight and get away from this situation which has become our "standard" for now.  She was a trooper here with me today and must be feeling stressed and tired, even if she wouldn't admit it.  A few hours with friends watching tv and eating junk food would be great.... they don't have school tomorrow, so all is good with that.  

I can tell you all honestly, when he told me about the additional skull damage and possible need for further surgery (and neurosurgery at that), I felt like someone kicked my legs out from under me.  My ability to put two intelligent thoughts together went right out the window.   I could have thrown up on the surgeon's feet.  But I held it together for DD's sake, at least.  

Thanks once more for the continued prayers.... they are still needed so much!  Thanks for being there for me to unload on... I feel like our families have so much to deal with right now, they don't need me whining and complaining.  I just need to vent.  

Amazing how life can change  in the blink of an eye.........P


----------



## lisah0711

*Pamela,* bless your heart!    What a horrible roller coaster ride you have been on this week.  Your DH must be a strong guy to have gone through all he has and come out of surgery early today.  That was a lot of work.  Surely if they thought that what they were doing wasn't sufficient they would have called in the neurosurgeon today.  I hope that you can see Deb tomorrow because she is the perfect person to talk to about all the fears with neurological problems.  

I'm glad that you can have your daughter go home with someone else tonight.  I'm sure that your DH will be heavily sedated all night.  I hope that you can go somewhere and be alone and just let yourself go for a bit.  Cry and gnash your teeth and just feel bad for your DH, your family and yourself at the horrible situation that you find yourself in now.  I'm sure that you are trying to be strong for everyone but that can't go on forever.  See if someone will give you a prescription for a sleeping pill.  Your problems won't be gone tomorrow but you will be better able to deal with them after you've had a good nights rest.  

I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.  

Rose, I am keeping your family in my thoughts and prayers until your DS is safely home.


----------



## flipflopmom

Oh gosh P.  That's awful.  AT least there was some good with the bad.  I hope that what they did took care of the spinal leakage.  I am praying hard for that, for your mental strength, and for the best healing possible.  No words, just prayers....


----------



## Rose&Mike

Oh P, I am so sorry. I am sending good wishes your way for the strength you need to get through this really difficult situation and that your DH is not too uncomfortable with everything he has had to go through.  Thank you for sharing your story. Selfishly, I have definitely gotten the reminder of what is important in life--health and safety and the ones we love. Please know I am thinking about you and yours.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening!

Not a good day with eating. I was stressed out, but at least I didn't binge. I am feeling better and hoping for an OP day tomorrow.

I'm exhausted and ready for bed. I was gone most of the day and feel like I didn't accomplish a thing. I tried to find my sister and BIL a Christmas today and had no luck. I need wide width sneakers and the store I went to didn't have any in the styles I liked. I'll try somewhere else tomorrow and Friday, if necessary.

A few quick replies and then I'm going to bed. I think I'm going to skip setting the alarm tomorrow. Yeah, right. 

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

*Lisa*: Stay warm, but enjoy the prettiness too! 

*Tracey*: Hope you are able to get some rest tonight and stay healthy! 

*Pamela*:  It sounds like DH has been blessed with amazing doctors. Glad DD was with you today and also, that she and you have lots of support from others. Please, do keep us updated. DH, you, and your family are always in my thoughts and prayers. 

*Jeanette*: Way to get back on track immediately! 

Your love for honey butter has inspired my mini-challenge for tomorrow. 

Thanks for your kind words! 

*Lindsay*: Glad DH is doing better. Hope he feels better physically soon. 

Glad your father is able to help out with DSs tonight and tomorrow! I still love my time with my grandparents. 

*Rose*:  for your night and  for DS' safe return.


----------



## cclovesdis

Mini-Challenge for Wed., 11/24: Plan if you will have a "splurge" food for your Thanksigiving meal(s), and if so, what it will be.

Mine will probably be a serving of yams. We are not planning to have any desserts.

No mini-challenge on Thanskgiving except to enjoy the day!


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> *Pamela,* bless your heart!    What a horrible roller coaster ride you have been on this week.  Your DH must be a strong guy to have gone through all he has and come out of surgery early today.  That was a lot of work.  Surely if they thought that what they were doing wasn't sufficient they would have called in the neurosurgeon today.  I hope that you can see Deb tomorrow because she is the perfect person to talk to about all the fears with neurological problems.
> 
> I'm glad that you can have your daughter go home with someone else tonight.  I'm sure that your DH will be heavily sedated all night.  I hope that you can go somewhere and be alone and just let yourself go for a bit.  Cry and gnash your teeth and just feel bad for your DH, your family and yourself at the horrible situation that you find yourself in now.  I'm sure that you are trying to be strong for everyone but that can't go on forever.  See if someone will give you a prescription for a sleeping pill.  Your problems won't be gone tomorrow but you will be better able to deal with them after you've had a good nights rest.
> 
> I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Rose, I am keeping your family in my thoughts and prayers until your DS is safely home.



Keeping myself together for the most part, but may have good pity party tonight now that I am alone.  



flipflopmom said:


> Oh gosh P.  That's awful.  AT least there was some good with the bad.  I hope that what they did took care of the spinal leakage.  I am praying hard for that, for your mental strength, and for the best healing possible.  No words, just prayers....



Prayers are what is most needed right now, so thanks.



Rose&Mike said:


> Oh P, I am so sorry. I am sending good wishes your way for the strength you need to get through this really difficult situation and that your DH is not too uncomfortable with everything he has had to go through.  Thank you for sharing your story. Selfishly, I have definitely gotten the reminder of what is important in life--health and safety and the ones we love. Please know I am thinking about you and yours.



Yup... sure has been a reminder of all that is important... and to think, I skipped a romantic picnic last week with DH because I was concerned about overeating before weigh-in (although admittedly, we did reschedule it for Saturday)... but it seems so  silly now.  I'd eat that entire BLOCK  of cheese right now if it made DH happy!!

Will be thinking of your DS tonight as I sit here counting the same ceiling tiles and praying.  Still expecting him about 1 or 2am??



cclovesdis said:


> Evening!
> 
> *Pamela*:  It sounds like DH has been blessed with amazing doctors. Glad DD was with you today and also, that she and you have lots of support from others. Please, do keep us updated. DH, you, and your family are always in my thoughts and prayers.



Prayers always welcome!!



cclovesdis said:


> Mini-Challenge for Wed., 11/24: Plan if you will have a "splurge" food for your Thanksigiving meal(s), and if so, what it will be.
> 
> Mine will probably be a serving of yams. We are not planning to have any desserts.
> 
> No mini-challenge on Thanskgiving except to enjoy the day!



Glad to have some fluff to think about.... My usual T.giving splurge is my cousin's onion casserole.  Truly my favorite (we only have it at T.giving and Easter).  I will miss it this year.  I usually fill my plate with that instead of turkey... and  I often go back for seconds!  Well...that and my aunt's lemon meringue pie... oooo I will SO miss that.  

Okay.... while I'm thinking about the foods I will definitely miss this year, my DSIL's butternut squash ravioli  (or  is it pumpkin??)... in sage butter.... practically illegal it is so good and rich.  Not sure if she was planning it for this year, but I was certainly dreaming about it.

I will be grateful for whatever Thursday brings... as long as DH is recovering and the kids are taken care of.  

Anyhow, on that note.... just an note to say goodnight.  DD is off with her friend, had a nice visit from friend's  Mom and DD's swim coach. SO nice to have a diversion for a while and get a big hug from friends.  And nice to know that DD will have some time to relax.  

I've got my little encampment here in this same waiting area where I've been  off and on since Sunday.  Trying to make it a bit more comfy tonight than I was a few nights ago.  Got two prayer shawls (one that my Mom brought for DH and another I brought from home that my MIL knit for me a few years ago),  so  I should be snuggly.  Doesn't seem as cold in here as it did a few days ago.  And DH is right across the hall in PACU... gives a bit of comfort to be geographically close anyhow.   

Absolutely starving right now... thank goodness for the 24 hour deli in here... gonna go get a sandwich and drink... maybe even splurge on some Baked Lay's.  Also got a nice bag of healthy snacks that DSIL left with me on Sunday, so a few bananas and clementines to nibble on as well.  I'll be snug as a bug in a rug for the rest of the evening.  Hopefully I will be able to get some decent sleep.  

Will talk to you all tomorrow I hope.................P


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Evening all....
> 
> DH made it through surgery and they even finished early.  They were able to do all of the facial fracture repairs, pretty much as anticipated.  That's all good news.... but of course, it cannot all be good, right?
> 
> They had warned me back on Sunday to watch for fluid leaking from his nose, that it would be spinal fluid  and could mean a more serious injury.  Didn't seem to have that, so didn't think more about it.  Surgeon tells us that when they opened him up they did find significant leakage of spinal fluid... but it had been dripping down his throat (probably accounts for how gurgly and congested he sounded).  They also discovered a significant skull fracture that traveled across his forehead back past his temple towards his ear.  They repaired it the best they could from their angle.  Also found significantly more skull damage than they  anticipated.  Had to do lots of repairs.... took out lots of bone fragments and replaced it with ??? (can't remember what they called it... some sort  of bone replacement).  Also had to permanently fill in the sinus in his forehead area... it was too damaged to fix. They took out all of the mucosa and filled the sinus area with a synthetic bone replacement that will harden.
> 
> They have made a repair to stop the spinal fluid leak and are reasonably confident that it is fixed, but if not it will mean evaluation by neurosurgery and the possibility of another open surgery on his head.  We are, of course, praying hard that the current repair will be sufficient.
> 
> He still has a breathing tube and is on a vent right now.  They are leaving that in place until at least tomomrrow.  Hopefully they will know soon about the fluid leak repair and can make the decision to remove or leave the tube based on that.
> 
> We did see him in PACU and is vry sedated.  Hard to tell how the facial repairs really look because of the swelling and breathing tubes and bandages... guess we won't worry too much about cosmetic stuff at the moment.
> 
> I'm up  in the air about what to do tonight myself.  DD's friend's Mom and swim coach are coming up for a visit tonight and I asked them to take DD home with them.  I'd  like her to go visit her friend overnight and get away from this situation which has become our "standard" for now.  She was a trooper here with me today and must be feeling stressed and tired, even if she wouldn't admit it.  A few hours with friends watching tv and eating junk food would be great.... they don't have school tomorrow, so all is good with that.
> 
> I can tell you all honestly, when he told me about the additional skull damage and possible need for further surgery (and neurosurgery at that), I felt like someone kicked my legs out from under me.  My ability to put two intelligent thoughts together went right out the window.   I could have thrown up on the surgeon's feet.  But I held it together for DD's sake, at least.
> 
> Thanks once more for the continued prayers.... they are still needed so much!  Thanks for being there for me to unload on... I feel like our families have so much to deal with right now, they don't need me whining and complaining.  I just need to vent.
> 
> Amazing how life can change  in the blink of an eye.........P



I was so in your shoes last year at this time.  I can totally empathize with you.  The unknown, the waiting and worrying, the bad news from the surgeon, We were so there.  I don't know what we would have done without the prayers and support of our family, friends and communities.  The outpouring of support from people that we didn't even know.  I cannot explain how amazing the support felt.  You are right, in the blink of an eye everything changes and unfortunately it will never be the same.  I will never take things for granted again and I absolutley realize that it isn't about "things", it's about people.    I promise to give you a great big hug from all of us tomorrow.  Can I bring you anything?  Food, Drink, what ever you need.  DH and I spent a couple of nights in the PICU with Hunter after his surgery and it was not comfortable to say the least, but we were close in case he needed us.  They were able to bring a cot in for one of us.  Make sure you ask.


----------



## my3princes

Pamela, I am totally bringing you Thanksgiving dinner.  We have a huge family meal and I will make you a plate and bring it to you.  Not sure what time I'll get it to you, but you will not be missing dinner.


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I was so in your shoes last year at this time.  I can totally empathize with you.  The unknown, the waiting and worrying, the bad news from the surgeon, We were so there.  I don't know what we would have done without the prayers and support of our family, friends and communities.  The outpouring of support from people that we didn't even know.  I cannot explain how amazing the support felt.  You are right, in the blink of an eye everything changes and unfortunately it will never be the same.  I will never take things for granted again and I absolutley realize that it isn't about "things", it's about people.    I promise to give you a great big hug from all of us tomorrow.  Can I bring you anything?  Food, Drink, what ever you need.  DH and I spent a couple of nights in the PICU with Hunter after his surgery and it was not comfortable to say the least, but we were close in case he needed us.  They were able to bring a cot in for one of us.  Make sure you ask.



I've made myself a comfy spot with some chairs and a pillow and such.  It will certainly make due.  Another older woman here has been doing the same... we are "roommates" of a sort!  But the new family that showed up better be quiet soon or I'm calling the  House Mom on them for breaking curfew!  



my3princes said:


> Pamela, I am totally bringing you Thanksgiving dinner.  We have a huge family meal and I will make you a plate and bring it to you.  Not sure what time I'll get it to you, but you will not be missing dinner.



If I know for sure that I'll be here on Thursday, I'll definitely take you up on that offer.  But I'm hoping that DH will be well enough for me to go home again for a few hours and have a mini-dinner with my parents and kids.  I know my Mom went to the store today and I'm sure she has something planned, even if it is just for her and Dad and the kids.  

You got my PM with my cell number, right?? .............P


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> I've made myself a comfy spot with some chairs and a pillow and such.  It will certainly make due.  Another older woman here has been doing the same... we are "roommates" of a sort!  But the new family that showed up better be quiet soon or I'm calling the  House Mom on them for breaking curfew!
> 
> 
> 
> If I know for sure that I'll be here on Thursday, I'll definitely take you up on that offer.  But I'm hoping that DH will be well enough for me to go home again for a few hours and have a mini-dinner with my parents and kids.  I know my Mom went to the store today and I'm sure she has something planned, even if it is just for her and Dad and the kids.
> 
> You got my PM with my cell number, right?? .............P




I did.  I'll call you around 5 tomorrow afternoon to find out where you are.


----------



## Rose&Mike

pjlla said:


> Yup... sure has been a reminder of all that is important... and to think, I skipped a romantic picnic last week with DH because I was concerned about overeating before weigh-in (although admittedly, we did reschedule it for Saturday)... but it seems so  silly now.  I'd eat that entire BLOCK  of cheese right now if it made DH happy!!
> 
> Will be thinking of your DS tonight as I sit here counting the same ceiling tiles and praying.  Still expecting him about 1 or 2am??
> 
> Will talk to you all tomorrow I hope.................P


Was wondering how you were handling skipping the picnic. I know I am the queen of woulda, shoulda, couldas, so I probably would have been beating myself up. You weren't being silly. You were just dealing with life at the time. I am glad Deb is coming to see you tomorrow. 

I thought we would have been getting an occasional update from DS. Finally texted him at 11:30 and they are about an 1 1/2 away. DS was driving and one of his friends texted me back. So hoping he is home around 1:00. I am getting tired! I should be making my grocery list. 

Jerry Seinfeld is on Letterman. He's so funny.


----------



## mikamah

Oh, Pamela, my heart goes out to you.  I'm sending you prayers and good thoughts the dh is going to be ok.  I can only imagine how hard that was for you to hear after the surgery.  It's good he is sedated and I'm sure they are keeping him very comfortable, and I pray you have good news in the morning.  I'm sure it is such a comfort to have your parents with the kids, and dd's friend to help occupy her a bit tonight.  I hope you are taking care of you too.  The strength you display in your posts amazes me, and I'm so glad you are able to come here and post and vent, and know we are always here for you to listen, and pray with you.  Your sense of humor will also help you through, and don't hesitate to call the house mom on that new family.
Take good care Pamela, and I hope you are catching a few z's right now. 


Rose- It's 1:30 and I hope ds is home safe and sound and you've gotten a big hug from him. 

I'll catch up with everyone in the am.  Good night all.


----------



## donac

Pamela, your dh is still in my prayers.  I can't imagine what you are going through.

Rose did ds make it home?  My won't be home until 5 or 6 tonight.  He has a class until 3 today.

I am out at 12.  I need to make alist of what I need at the grocery store.  Ds went last night to get some more cream cheese.  His card had enough to get a free turkey.  Since he didn't need a turkey he handed over his slip and card # and they will donate it to the food pantry.  I know I need gravy and maybe some cauliflower.  I think I have everything else.  I will know tonight and I have both of my sons and dh to run to the store if I need anything.  

Have a great day everyone.  I need to find some warm clothes.  We have a pep rally today and I think it is outside.


----------



## flipflopmom

pjlla said:


> I got home last night for a few hours.... I felt terrible leaving DH, but he said he was okay with me going and he did sleep mostly through the night.  It was nice to be home, snuggled up with my kids, even briefly.  And I got a shower and change of clothes and a hug from my parents and the cat.  Felt mentally refreshed this morning.



P - I am personally amazed that he can talk???????  Glad you made it home for a bit and were able to relax when you were there. When Daddy was in hospital, going home was futile b/c I was on pins and needles the whole time.  I am so glad your parents are able to be there for you and the kids.  




Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  I am finally caught up in all 20 pages.  I am almost caught up with the weight I gained from my trip- all but half a pound.  It has been freezing over here. Lows in the 30s and highs in the 60s.  In California standards, that is cold.  *Taryn*- Im glad things are working well with PC.  Having your own site must help out a lot too.  Have you tried the gummy multivitamins?  I assume they work for adults because on the package it says the dosage for adults.  I take the sour gummies


I may have to check for those.  Although, it would literally be taking candy from a baby, b/c my kids would be all over them.  Congrats on catching up - that's a task in and of itself!  Glad you are back!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> No fluffiness to her just down to business.  Its not what I imagined for kindergarten.  I feel like she is somewhat unapproachable and I just get the feeling she doesnt like me.  Anyway, I feel like she told me everything he didnt know but really didnt say if he is on target or if he is behind. I thought about emailing her but Im not sure what I am going to do.  He has a cold but you know how men are.  I dont know how soon the pills are suppose to work but he seems alot more like himself.



Lindsay, I had a conference that I requested yesterday.  I thought of you as we sat down, and made sure I said some positive things.  I will admit, you've given me a lot to think about as a teacher.  I realized that over the years, I have been treated SOOO many times as a glorified babysitter, and often try to stress the academics of K too much to compensate. Every morning, I remind myself that these heathens are someones babies, they are trusting me with them, and I need to remember that I hold what is most precious to them and treat it carefully.  I wonder, is she a mom?  Age?  That makes such a difference w/ K kids.  I know until, I had one, I didn't get the message above.  And until I had 2, I totally didn't get the stresses of being a parent/homework/life.  I have found that the most unapproachable, uncaring type teachers are those w/o kids, or whose kids are grown and have forgotten what it's like to have little ones.  ANYWAY, DEFINITELY email her.  I love emails.  Tell her that after you got home, you were processing what she said, and had some more questions.  You understand what needs to be accomplished by June, where he was in October, but where is he now?  Is he on target for the end of Nov?  Is he behind in any areas you need to work on RIGHT NOW, keeping the June goals in mind and working towards those, but what about at the moment.  She may not even realize she didn't hit that mark.  If she's nasty in a reply, let me know.  I'll give her a K teacher to K teacher smackdown!!!!

So glad DH seems better, other than the cold.  I do know how men are.    When Brad complains of a cold, I can usually come back with "Now you know how the ladies of the house have been feeling for the last 2 weeks, you'll be better soon, we almost are."

Sorry for the soapbox, and thanks for the opportunity to introspect!



lisah0711 said:


> Greetings from the Great White North!  The blizzard is gone and it is just very, very cold now and will get colder tonight.  It's kind of fun to be housebound, for now, but I imagine by Thursday it may be losing it's charm!  For your folks getting the Peppermint Mocha Kahlua -- there is a $10 rebate from Kahlua if you buy two bottles.  It's good stuff!


Too bad mom doesn't drink and I can't ask her for money for Kahlua.    Although, we are tailgating Saturday.... might be our contribution.  That and a chocolate cake - ala pampered chef of course.  Feel free to blow that blizzard to SW VA come Sunday night, I'd love to be snowbound for a while.



pjlla said:


> We did see him in PACU and is vry sedated.  Hard to tell how the facial repairs really look because of the swelling and breathing tubes and bandages... guess we won't worry too much about cosmetic stuff at the moment.  Thanks once more for the continued prayers.... they are still needed so much!  Thanks for being there for me to unload on... I feel like our families have so much to deal with right now, they don't need me whining and complaining.  I just need to vent.


P - vent away.  We're here.  I can PM you my cell if you need to talk, I'm off after 1 today for the weekend.    I have cried tears for you this morning through my prayers.  Sent our pastor post-op update and asked him to forward to our prayer chain.  Hope you and DH feel the comfort from those, soon.  AS for the cosmetic, you are absolutely correct.  Don't even think about that now.  How are the kids dealing?  



Rose&Mike said:


> Selfishly, I have definitely gotten the reminder of what is important in life--health and safety and the ones we love. Please know I am thinking about you and yours.


Exactly.  Having the same thoughts here.



cclovesdis said:


> Not a good day with eating. I was stressed out, but at least I didn't binge. I am feeling better and hoping for an OP day tomorrow.


YAY for no bingeing!  Or however you spell it!  Hope you have a restful day today, and find the perfect shoes.  You know, Cindy's proof a good pair of shoes can be life changing!



cclovesdis said:


> Mini-Challenge for Wed., 11/24: Plan if you will have a "splurge" food for your Thanksigiving meal(s), and if so, what it will be.


Just one?  MAN!  Stuffing, cranberry salad, and pumpkin pie.  Only get those 1time a year, and I will eat them!  Yes, the day is about memories and family, and food should not be in that equation, but those 3 items are!




pjlla said:


> Keeping myself together for the most part, but may have good pity party tonight now that I am alone.  Yup... sure has been a reminder of all that is important... and to think, I skipped a romantic picnic last week with DH because I was concerned about overeating before weigh-in (although admittedly, we did reschedule it for Saturday)... but it seems so  silly now.  I'd eat that entire BLOCK  of cheese right now if it made DH happy!! I will be grateful for whatever Thursday brings... as long as DH is recovering and the kids are taken care of.  I've got my little encampment here in this same waiting area where I've been  off and on since Sunday.



P - don't be afraid to ask for things you might want.  I've found that those "house moms" or whatever they are, are really good and want to help.  Most we encountered were volunteers with a true heart to serve.  Blankets, pillows, the closest free coffee (they had a room for those that would be there for a while with a coffeepot, snack machines, microwaves, etc. that we wouldn't have known about had we not asked).  Glad you have some close geography!  Don't beat yourself up over the past, you can't change anything now, just concentrate on getting through this moment!  So glad you ahve your laptop for diversion, that makes all the difference.  Find some silly games, solitaire, anything to give your mind a break!



my3princes said:


> I promise to give you a great big hug from all of us tomorrow.  Can I bring you anything?  Food, Drink, what ever you need.


Can I just say this conversation brought me to tears and chills this morning?When I think of what this challenge, which had kind of slowed down, less posters, even sometimes less focus on the weight loss, has meant to us emotionally??? I feel like I have made true lifelong friends, and if any of us ever drop from this challenge, we need to find a way to keep up an alumni, friends group.  Thanks to everyone that is keeping on keeping on!  

I feel so blessed to have become a part of 2 of these type threads in my Dis career.  One was the July 09 crew, we got very close, planned together, had meets on our trips, became facebook friends, created our own little FB group, etc.  This was the time we found out Daddy was sick, and his passing, and I can't tell you all the things they did from across the nation when I was posting FB updates from the hospital and the days ensuing.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I thought we would have been getting an occasional update from DS. Finally texted him at 11:30 and they are about an 1 1/2 away. DS was driving and one of his friends texted me back. So hoping he is home around 1:00. I am getting tired! I should be making my grocery list.



I know you are exhausted this morning, and I am guessing that since we didn't have any 1am "he's not here yet" posts, that he made it okay.  But if you can carve out a minute, let us know he made it safe adn sound!



mikamah said:


> The strength you display in your posts amazes me, and I'm so glad you are able to come here and post and vent, and know we are always here for you to listen, and pray with you.



Well said!  And what are you doing up at 1:30???????????????

Back in next post.


----------



## flipflopmom

donac said:


> I am out at 12.  I need to make alist of what I need at the grocery store.  Ds went last night to get some more cream cheese.  His card had enough to get a free turkey.  Since he didn't need a turkey he handed over his slip and card # and they will donate it to the food pantry.



Your family is such a shining example of giving.  Thank you for sharing!  Have a great day - we seem to be the early birds on here!

*Lisa* - I think you hit the nail on the head.  DH being off this week doesn't help anything.  The stress of the finances, plus underlying issues we always have when he is off, makes for tension.  It's hard, b/c when I am off in the summer, I catch some flack.  He said I have a ton more time off than he does, true, and I always have lists for him when he is off, true.  But I have lists for me when I am off, too.  We've had some bad moments regarding this over the past 2 days. I am guilty of thinking that if I were the one off, what I would be accomplishing, and all the stuff he could be doing to help me out.  I tend to be self-centered in that thinking, I guess.  Thanks for the perspective.

*CAM* Remember the hug I gave Mickey for you?  Give Shadow one for me, and have a cup of cider.  Tell them to be ready on Dec. 29, because one stressed out family will be coming and is desperate need of serenity.  Hope everything at work calmed down, and you can enjoy your trip!!!!!!!



Personal vent/update:
Last night at home was a disaster - AK "forgot" about a math test, brought home a D for us to sign.    She was an emotional wreck, took it out on her sister and dad, with a few "I don't deserve this" to her Daddy, and "I'm mad at you, too, Mom, for having Sophie.  My life would have been better.  She gets me in trouble all the time."  DH is of the "you are 11, she's 3, you know better and should be more mature, and not care which doll, etc. you play with".  I've talked w/ him about this, b/c while I agree w/ the maturity issue, I dont' think Sophie should get her way b/c she is the "baby".  We usually end up in a huge fight over it, but I didn't have it in me last night.  I just told both of them I was staying out of it. 

Once again, I fell asleep 2 times on the couch last night.  Another kid in my class was out w/ mono yesterday.  Kinda confirms the school nurse diagnosis of me.  I feel terrible about passing it around, hope my family doesn't get it!  


Dh asked last night - tell me next month will be better.  I informed him it would be March, at least, before it is better.  UNLESS PC turns around a bit for me over the next 2 months forecast. Once behind, it takes a mountain to catch up.  I'm applying the ole' WISH motto here - Dead last finish trumps did not finish trumps did not start.  I started, I will finish, might be dead last, but it will get better!

Adding to my blessing list - found out that I will receive a stipend for finishing 1/2 my master's degree. It was iffy whether or not we would, due to the system's budget.  A little ticked that they are spreading it over 7 months, rather than in 1 lump sum as they had been doing, but I'm not arguing - $150 extra a month will be a huge help!

Also got an email that PC is offering free shipping from orders from my website as part of Cyber Monday.  Sent an email re: this this morning, hope that boosts sales!!!


Well, I'm off to be productive.  HALF DAY TODAY BABY!  ENJOY THANKSGIVING EVE!  

Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Good morning,

A gust of wind woke me up at 3:25! I never made it back to sleep. I got up and went to the bathroom and then couldn't get back to sleep. I got up at 4:30 and went and did Bob's 20 minute strength workout and then got DD1 up to do the 3 mile WATP Pilates walk. Going to put on some clothes and head to the wellness center with DD1 for breakfast and my weigh in. I will have a loss I'm happy to report. I'll probably just make this my weigh in day for this week as I have to get up and work on Friday morning.

I do plan on getting in some workouts tomorrow and hopefully we will also play some Wii the next several days. My next weigh in will be on Tuesday since we leave here at 4am on Wednesday for the airport!

Going to try and have two shakes today and the rest will be a meal and a drink!

DD2 fell asleep on the couch at 6:30 last night and slept until about 6 this morning though she was kind of awake at 4:30 when I covered her up again! She's up now. We're watching Full House!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> Can I just say this conversation brought me to tears and chills this morning?When I think of what this challenge, which had kind of slowed down, less posters, even sometimes less focus on the weight loss, has meant to us emotionally??? I feel like I have made true lifelong friends, and if any of us ever drop from this challenge, we need to find a way to keep up an alumni, friends group.  Thanks to everyone that is keeping on keeping on!
> 
> I feel so blessed to have become a part of 2 of these type threads in my Dis career.  One was the July 09 crew, we got very close, planned together, had meets on our trips, became facebook friends, created our own little FB group, etc.  This was the time we found out Daddy was sick, and his passing, and I can't tell you all the things they did from across the nation when I was posting FB updates from the hospital and the days ensuing.



Taryn, I feel the exact same way, and when my mom was sick many times before she was diagnosed with the cancer, and especially that month that she had been diagnosed and when she passed away, coming to the bl thread and posting and getting the emotional support and prayers from the wonderful ladies here that have become true friends, I was so overwhelmed.  It truly is what got me through many days.  I think when you are with a sick or injured loved one, you are trying to give as much as you can to make it better for them, and to be able to come here and vent and get the love and prayers and let it be about you is such a comfort.  

Pamela, my thoughts and prayers are with you, and hope I can be here for you as you have been for me in the past.  Love and hugs to you.

Now I'm feeling a little emotional and am going to hug my boy and watch full house with him before school, and am very grateful that I can do that.  

I probably won't go back and reply to everyone, but will go forward from here, so I'll ditto what Taryn posted above, and wish everyone a blessed and peaceful day.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Never made it on yesterday -- I'm going to make up for it today -- a little post now and then hopefully a longer one when I get to work...



mikamah said:


> Tuesday 11/23 QOTD-- What was your favorite non-disney vacation?



Like so many others, I have different ones for different reasons. But I'm going to say our 10th wedding anniversary cruise. We were on the Explorerer of the Seas, and we sailed the western caribbean for a week. It was incredibly romantic and wonderful, very relaxing, and our everyday level of happiness was so high -- it was just perfect 

I was up a little early today. I'm going to be at work by 8, and probably stay until about 11. DS has 10:30 dismissal, and dh is going to pick him up and then pick me up, shoot us by BK so ds can have a treat for lunch, and then home. I plan to spend the afternoon playing games with ds, so probably not much DIS time. 

Ok, gotta get moving -- just in case I don't make it back at work -- everyone have a fantabulous day!

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Did my weigh in here and at the wellness center! Down 1.4 since Friday! My next weigh in will be next Tuesday since we leave on Wednesday morning! I'm at a new all time low so I'm thrilled! Only 2.4 from goal here. Not sure if I'll get there with Thanksgiving coming tomorrow! PLanning on giving most of the leftovers to DSIL but will keep some!

Gotta get DD1 off to school in a few and then put the other two quiches in the oven so they will be done. May have that for supper tonight and breakfast tomorrow. Going to then run some errands. I think I'll get the quiches together right now so I can put them in the oven after the bus stop.

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Wed 11/24 QOTD- Think back on your weight loss/ healthy lifestyle journey. We may not progress as quickly as we like and most of us have our ups and downs, but I know we all have made progress in one way or another.  Name one change you have made or seen that you are thankful for today, and how it affects your life now. 

I am definitely more active, and am thankful that I am able to get out and run and tomorrow I'm run/walking a 5k with my son.  I don't ever remember being active with my parents, and I am so happy that I am able to do this with ds and hopefully he is learning the benefits of being active and he will take this into adulthood.  

Have a great wednesday, and for those who might not be on later with the holiday, have wonderful, blessed thanksgiving and safe journeys to all who may be travelling this weekend.


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> Was wondering how you were handling skipping the picnic. I know I am the queen of woulda, shoulda, couldas, so I probably would have been beating myself up. You weren't being silly. You were just dealing with life at the time. I am glad Deb is coming to see you tomorrow.
> 
> I thought we would have been getting an occasional update from DS. Finally texted him at 11:30 and they are about an 1 1/2 away. DS was driving and one of his friends texted me back. So hoping he is home around 1:00. I am getting tired! I should be making my grocery list.



Assuming no news is good news and your DS arrived home safely.  Hope he had a big hug for his Momma!!

Not beating myself up too badly, and still okay with NOT having the picnic that day... but wish I had been a bit softer and kinder about my approach to DH.  



mikamah said:


> Oh, Pamela, my heart goes out to you.  I'm sending you prayers and good thoughts the dh is going to be ok.  I can only imagine how hard that was for you to hear after the surgery.  It's good he is sedated and I'm sure they are keeping him very comfortable, and I pray you have good news in the morning.  I'm sure it is such a comfort to have your parents with the kids, and dd's friend to help occupy her a bit tonight.  I hope you are taking care of you too.  The strength you display in your posts amazes me, and I'm so glad you are able to come here and post and vent, and know we are always here for you to listen, and pray with you.  Your sense of humor will also help you through, and don't hesitate to call the house mom on that new family.
> Take good care Pamela, and I hope you are catching a few z's right now.
> 
> 
> Rose- It's 1:30 and I hope ds is home safe and sound and you've gotten a big hug from him.
> 
> I'll catch up with everyone in the am.  Good night all.



Thanks for the encouragement and kind words and continued prayers.  I am taking care of myself I think, but starting to feel like my reserve is running out. I am hoping to get home tonight for a while.... but no definite plans yet.



donac said:


> Pamela, your dh is still in my prayers.  I can't imagine what you are going through.
> 
> Rose did ds make it home?  My won't be home until 5 or 6 tonight.  He has a class until 3 today.
> 
> I am out at 12.  I need to make alist of what I need at the grocery store.  Ds went last night to get some more cream cheese.  His card had enough to get a free turkey.  Since he didn't need a turkey he handed over his slip and card # and they will donate it to the food pantry.  I know I need gravy and maybe some cauliflower.  I think I have everything else.  I will know tonight and I have both of my sons and dh to run to the store if I need anything.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.  I need to find some warm clothes.  We have a pep rally today and I think it is outside.



Nice donation of the turkey.... it is heartwarming to think of the family that would otherwise have gone without probably.   I donated my free turkey to the school nurse's food baskets last week.... so I didn't even have a turkey in the freezer for my Mom to pull out.  I think she is attempting to put together a small T.giving meal for my kids tomorrow.  Really not sure what is going on for tomorrow.



flipflopmom said:


> P - I am personally amazed that he can talk???????  Glad you made it home for a bit and were able to relax when you were there. When Daddy was in hospital, going home was futile b/c I was on pins and needles the whole time.  I am so glad your parents are able to be there for you and the kids.
> 
> 
> P - vent away.  We're here.  I can PM you my cell if you need to talk, I'm off after 1 today for the weekend.    I have cried tears for you this morning through my prayers.  Sent our pastor post-op update and asked him to forward to our prayer chain.  Hope you and DH feel the comfort from those, soon.  AS for the cosmetic, you are absolutely correct.  Don't even think about that now.  How are the kids dealing?
> 
> P - don't be afraid to ask for things you might want.  I've found that those "house moms" or whatever they are, are really good and want to help.  Most we encountered were volunteers with a true heart to serve.  Blankets, pillows, the closest free coffee (they had a room for those that would be there for a while with a coffeepot, snack machines, microwaves, etc. that we wouldn't have known about had we not asked).  Glad you have some close geography!  Don't beat yourself up over the past, you can't change anything now, just concentrate on getting through this moment!  So glad you ahve your laptop for diversion, that makes all the difference.  Find some silly games, solitaire, anything to give your mind a break!
> 
> 
> Can I just say this conversation brought me to tears and chills this morning?When I think of what this challenge, which had kind of slowed down, less posters, even sometimes less focus on the weight loss, has meant to us emotionally??? I feel like I have made true lifelong friends, and if any of us ever drop from this challenge, we need to find a way to keep up an alumni, friends group.  Thanks to everyone that is keeping on keeping on!
> 
> I feel so blessed to have become a part of 2 of these type threads in my Dis career.  One was the July 09 crew, we got very close, planned together, had meets on our trips, became facebook friends, created our own little FB group, etc.  This was the time we found out Daddy was sick, and his passing, and I can't tell you all the things they did from across the nation when I was posting FB updates from the hospital and the days ensuing.



He was able to talk just a bit before the surgery, but it was very garbled and it was just a few words here and there.  But he could state his name and DOB for the nurses, so that was good.  

I can't say ENOUGH how much I am appreciating the support from all of you here.  I know I've told you all before that I DON'T have many close friends in "real" life.  Not sure why.... I tend to be a bit of a shy loner, so I'm not out there "making friends"... they either happen or they don't.    But having you ALL here for support, encouragement, suggestions, prayers has been my LIFELINE... truly.  I am crying as I type this because I KNOW you all can understand.... and I can let go with you all in a way I can't with my family, because I don't want to cause them more anxiety and stress.  

My Thanksgiving blessings this year DEFINITELY include this group.  You can be sure of that.



flipflopmom said:


> Personal vent/update:
> Last night at home was a disaster - AK "forgot" about a math test, brought home a D for us to sign.    She was an emotional wreck, took it out on her sister and dad, with a few "I don't deserve this" to her Daddy, and "I'm mad at you, too, Mom, for having Sophie.  My life would have been better.  She gets me in trouble all the time."  DH is of the "you are 11, she's 3, you know better and should be more mature, and not care which doll, etc. you play with".  I've talked w/ him about this, b/c while I agree w/ the maturity issue, I dont' think Sophie should get her way b/c she is the "baby".  We usually end up in a huge fight over it, but I didn't have it in me last night.  I just told both of them I was staying out of it.
> 
> Once again, I fell asleep 2 times on the couch last night.  Another kid in my class was out w/ mono yesterday.  Kinda confirms the school nurse diagnosis of me.  I feel terrible about passing it around, hope my family doesn't get it!
> 
> 
> Dh asked last night - tell me next month will be better.  I informed him it would be March, at least, before it is better.  UNLESS PC turns around a bit for me over the next 2 months forecast. Once behind, it takes a mountain to catch up.  I'm applying the ole' WISH motto here - Dead last finish trumps did not finish trumps did not start.  I started, I will finish, might be dead last, but it will get better!
> 
> Adding to my blessing list - found out that I will receive a stipend for finishing 1/2 my master's degree. It was iffy whether or not we would, due to the system's budget.  A little ticked that they are spreading it over 7 months, rather than in 1 lump sum as they had been doing, but I'm not arguing - $150 extra a month will be a huge help!
> 
> Also got an email that PC is offering free shipping from orders from my website as part of Cyber Monday.  Sent an email re: this this morning, hope that boosts sales!!!
> 
> 
> Well, I'm off to be productive.  HALF DAY TODAY BABY!  ENJOY THANKSGIVING EVE!
> 
> Taryn



Sorry you and DH are going through all of this.  I understand about disagreeing about the kids.... we go through a lot of that.  How is it that two people who deeply love the same child/children and want the very best for that child, can't always agree on what that "best" might be?  

Could you PM me a link to your site?  I've been meaning to ask but keep forgetting. Looks like most of my holiday shopping will be online this year and your site is a good place to start!!




mikamah said:


> Taryn, I feel the exact same way, and when my mom was sick many times before she was diagnosed with the cancer, and especially that month that she had been diagnosed and when she passed away, coming to the bl thread and posting and getting the emotional support and prayers from the wonderful ladies here that have become true friends, I was so overwhelmed.  It truly is what got me through many days.  I think when you are with a sick or injured loved one, you are trying to give as much as you can to make it better for them, and to be able to come here and vent and get the love and prayers and let it be about you is such a comfort.
> 
> Pamela, my thoughts and prayers are with you, and hope I can be here for you as you have been for me in the past.  Love and hugs to you.
> 
> Now I'm feeling a little emotional and am going to hug my boy and watch full house with him before school, and am very grateful that I can do that.
> 
> I probably won't go back and reply to everyone, but will go forward from here, so I'll ditto what Taryn posted above, and wish everyone a blessed and peaceful day.



Hug Michael extra for me.  As much as I wish my kids could stay away from here, I'm dying to see my son today.  I'm gonna squeeze him until he begs me to stop! 



tigger813 said:


> Did my weigh in here and at the wellness center! Down 1.4 since Friday! My next weigh in will be next Tuesday since we leave on Wednesday morning! I'm at a new all time low so I'm thrilled! Only 2.4 from goal here. Not sure if I'll get there with Thanksgiving coming tomorrow! PLanning on giving most of the leftovers to DSIL but will keep some!
> 
> Gotta get DD1 off to school in a few and then put the other two quiches in the oven so they will be done. May have that for supper tonight and breakfast tomorrow. Going to then run some errands. I think I'll get the quiches together right now so I can put them in the oven after the bus stop.
> 
> TTFN



I am so pleased that you hit a new all-time low!!  Especially right before your trip.  And being SO close to goal is amazing!!  You are doing great.  

ooooh... BE RIGHT BACK!



mikamah said:


> Wed 11/24 QOTD- Think back on your weight loss/ healthy lifestyle journey. We may not progress as quickly as we like and most of us have our ups and downs, but I know we all have made progress in one way or another.  Name one change you have made or seen that you are thankful for today, and how it affects your life now.
> 
> I am definitely more active, and am thankful that I am able to get out and run and tomorrow I'm run/walking a 5k with my son.  I don't ever remember being active with my parents, and I am so happy that I am able to do this with ds and hopefully he is learning the benefits of being active and he will take this into adulthood.
> 
> Have a great wednesday, and for those who might not be on later with the holiday, have wonderful, blessed thanksgiving and safe journeys to all who may be travelling this weekend.



I agree wth the safe travels to EVERYONE!!  The roads will be crazy busy today... take it slow and steady!

Will answer the QOTD later.

Sorry I had to run, but someone FINALLY came to find me and bring me in to see DH!!  

He had an okay night.  Had some trouble with his oxygen sats dropping due to lung secretions that were blocking the breathing tube.  Apparently they had to suction him a few times through his breathing tube...  I'm sure that wasn't  pretty.   I hope that wasn't  the alarms I heard during the night.  I'll assume not.

Just had a chest xray that is clear, so good that no pneumonia is setting in.  Feet are a bit puffy, but hands seem okay and face isn't overly puffy.  Won't hear about breathing tube removal for a while now I think.  They can't risk any more secretions because he won't  be able to cough them up and out effectively with his jaw wired up.  Plus it would be extremely difficult to re-tube him emergently with his jaw wired shut and would end up with a trach if he had troubles after the tube is removed.  Better safe than sorry and leave it in for now is the plan.  

Good news is that he seems to have a really sweet nurse now.  She chatted with  me for about 20 minutes and ASSURED me that they won't  let me go 14 hours without any news again!  She actually showed someone my picture (I brought in a family picture for the docs to use to reconstruct his face) and she was searching for me.... I think she found me cause of the hair cause the photo was about 70 pounds ago!! 

I think I was teary above when posting earlier because I felt so alone and out of the  loop!  I feel better now that I've shared with you all and gotten some more information!  I've already updated most of the family via txt and am going now to post a quick update on FB.

Happy Thanksgiving to ALL of my dearest friends here!  Please enjoy your day with friends, family, and treats (and indulge just a bit.... life is short!) Please hug your loved ones a little longer for me...............P


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Rose, Kathy, Tracey, Maria, Taryn and Dona,* interesting how everyone was up early this morning.  

*Pamela,*  I am thinking of you and hoping you had a restful night.  

*Deb,* you are an angel to help pjlla.  

*Taryn,*  little sisters can be the bane of a big sister's life at times -- can you tell I am the big sister?  It's good that you stay out of it and let them work it out.  DS (who is also 11) has pulled a couple of D's and even a couple of zeroes as he is adjusting to life in middle school -- I figure it's time for him to figure this stuff out now as opposed to doing so in high school -- but it sure is hard to watch him stumble.  I hope that you can all get some rest and have some fun family time together this week-end.  



mikamah said:


> Wed 11/24 QOTD- Think back on your weight loss/ healthy lifestyle journey. We may not progress as quickly as we like and most of us have our ups and downs, but I know we all have made progress in one way or another.  Name one change you have made or seen that you are thankful for today, and how it affects your life now.



Like Kathy I am thankful that I am more active.  It has helped me to be stronger, more able to cope with things and feel better about myself.  

And I would be remiss if I did not say how thankful I am for each and every one of you!    I know that I would not be ending the year on a high note if it wasn't for all the help and support we get here.  Have a wonderful Thanksgiving all!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning. DS got home around 1:30. We stayed up until 2:30 and our puppies woke up up at 7:45. When I get done here I am going to put some running clothes on and go down and walk on the treadmill for a few minutes. I'd like to get 8000 steps today. Mike and Tom went to the eye doctor. Lucky for me DS brought home an entire suitcase of laundry, so my whites aren't lonely in the wash this morning. In his defense he did say he would do his laundry, he was just trying to save money by not doing it at school.

I love, love, love having him here. But I can tell we are going to have some tough conversations over the next month or so. And I want to be one of those parents who just sticks her head in the sand and ignores things, but I know that is not my job. We don't really tell him what he needs to do anymore, but we do tell him what we think about things, and he really doesn't like it when we disagree with him. That's a good thing, I guess, because it means he is listening to us and I think respects our opinion. It's hard for me because by this age I had almost nothing to do with my parents anymore, and Mike's Dad had already died and his Mom was in the beginning stages of alzheimer's though they didn't know that yet. So neither one of us has a very good role model for how to deal with your young adult children. Anyhow, sorry a little off topic.

I am going to make my grocery list after I walk. Whole foods has a vegetarian version of jello so I am going to be able to make DS's pretzel salad. We also need to do some shopping for DS. He came home without a sweatshirt or a coat--he said it was 79 there yesterday and he just didn't think about it.

Dona--enjoy your boys.

P--thinking of you.

I'll try to check back in later today if I get a minute.

Taryn--thanks for mentioning the free shipping. Monday right?


----------



## SettinSail

Boy, lots going on here since yesterday morning!   Lots to respond too!

I have been super busy this week and it's been a good contrast to last week when I got mopey.  I think I have adjusted OK to the cold weather and now have it in my head this is how it's gonna be until March or April.  The sky is pure white most every day, toally filled with clouds waiting for it to snow or rain.  It takes some getting used to.  You feel like going back to bed!

Got the turkey for my International Women's Club yesterday and went over to the ladies house who is hosting and we walked through the set up and lay out of everything.  I think everything is falling into place for it.  We also have another Thanksgiving luncheon on Saturday with a big group and I just have to bring a dish to that.

I did my 30 minute jog yesterday even though VERY cold and went to yoga this morning.  Hope to get on the elliptical before the day is over.  Still haven't been able to shake the 2 pounds I gained over the weekend.  No idea what will be for supper tonight.  I just finished watching BL from last night, great show!!!



flipflopmom said:


> :
> 
> Wow, lots I want to say to you.  Must be the VA/NC connection.
> 
> 1.  I have the same first name as NC QB - my middle name is Jo.  Can you get more Southern?  Anyway, my family has called my TJ since birth!  I'm Aunt TJ, my bros call me TJ, Daddy ALWAYS called my TJ, church people that don't actually say Taryn Jo call me TJ.  LOL....
> 
> 2.  Did a quick google search, and the Microsoft store has the kinect +2 games online for $200.
> 
> 3.  What product do you use?  I think my poor head is actually trying to grow some new hair in, because it really looks best in a low side pony.  I love it, but I have a 2 inch fine mohawk at the part.
> 
> 4.  Things will be tight for a while.....  We're in the mire.  It seems like once you get behind, it's so hard to fight out.  You're always catching up.  Honestly, I might could have really gotten very close with the great month I had for PC, but Christmas will take a lot of that.  And that's with keeping it very little.



Thanks so much for the Microsoft store tip!   I ordered one last night and, at checkout, it actually let me remove the extra game so I only paid
$149 plus tax

I had a good friend in college named Tammy Jo, how Southern is that??

The product that I use is called La Biosthetique Transformer Shape.  I am not sure if it's sold in the US, I got mine from the hairdresser, it was not expensive.  I also like Systeme Biolage shampoo & conditioner and Morrocan Oil Treatment for hair (expensive! but a little goes a long way)
I've also heard good things about Nioxin products and Tounicia.
I hear ya about the 2 inch mohawk at the part



flipflopmom said:


> Another book ahead, sorry.
> 
> 1.  Work - frustrated!  Principal is overwhelmed, won't listen to anyone.  I've mentioned new construction, the doors are WAYYY too heavy.  She's insisting our kids use that as fire exit, but the doors will close when the alarm goes off.  They can't open them, we can't stand and hold them, someone's going to get hurt, and she says "they're just going to have to deal."
> 
> 1b.  Parent was considering med. for her son.  Borderline if he needs it at this point, IMHO.  Not affecting grades, but he does stay in trouble, misses "good behavior" rewards.  She asked for the county psychologist to come watch him.  Which means she was watching me.  She sat in my room for over an hour, he was an .  Told her I have NO idea what was up.  Got an email an hour later from the parent saying she started meds w/ him Fri. night.    At least the psychologist validated my opinion about the heathens I teach and my teaching.
> 
> 2.  Finances - 2 people cancelled PC shows yesterday.  Really got me down.  Then DH really wants to go to ACC championship that VT is playing in.  Tix are only $25, which is cheap for VT fb.  Well, I told him that he knew the finances, I wouldn't go, but if he wanted to go w/ friends take off.  He got upset again about it all. Decided not to go.   Did not lead to a pleasant evening.  I am trying everything possible to get us back on the right track, but it's feeling a little "all in vain" this week.  Feeling the weight of the world again.
> 
> 3.  Health - during the time I wasn't posting much, was having issues with running a fever, feeling really bad, sore throat, swollen glands.  I'm still really tired, talked to school nurse.  She said "do you think you had mono?"  DUH.  I always get mono when I am stressed, run down, etc.  Turns out, several kids I am in contact w/ a lot had it, and now 2 of my students do.   That makes me feel a bit better, to have a probable cause.  Came home and slept for an hour, took another 30 minute nap after dinner, and still slept like a log last night.
> 
> 4.  Diet - seeing some bad habits creep back in.  Gotta get with it.  Really want to run, kinda, but I really don't have the energy after work, and have to have my mornings to work on classwork/schoolwork/PC stuff.
> 
> 5.  THANKS IF YOU MADE IT THROUGH! Have a great Tuesday!
> Taryn



  for all the above!  I will show my Southern side and say "Lordy Mercy"
you have a lot going on!!   Good to see you are getting more rest



mikamah said:


> Tuesday 11/23 QOTD-- What was your favorite non-disney vacation?



We've had lots of fun family beach trips and we started a tradition of attending a MLB game once a year.  (had to suspend that while we are here,
obviously)  The year we went to see the San Diego Padres really stands out in my mind.  Beautiful city, lots to do in the area, we saw 2 games in beautiful Petco Park, our hotel was connected to the ball park with a walkway, etc. etc.  etc.



mikamah said:


> Shawn- I hear ya on the why did I pull out all these ornament/decorations, but once they're all out, I love that my house is all decorated.  When I really regret is in january when I have to pack them back up and drag them down cellar.    Good luck finding the game system at the best price.  I want to buy a laptop and walmart has one for 349 now, and I know I won't get out friday am to fight the crowd for the 199 one, so think I might just get it now.  I don't know much about them, and it's only 2 gb of memory, but I only want it for goofing around online and dis-ing, so I think it might be fine.  I was hoping to talk to a guy at work yesterday who is very tech-savvy, but it was crazy and i never got the chance.



Yes, I do hate packing them all back up even worse!  Have not made any progress on decorating since Monday but tomorrow looks like I will have more 
time.   Do bad Deb can't come and whip them all out for me and then clean up and make our supper tonight.

Can you just buy that laptop online from WM?  I saw that Best Buy has a great special for a laptop as well, could order from them online?
Good luck getting what you want!



lisah0711 said:


> Good thing I did my last grocery run yesterday.  We are having a blizzard here.  We get snow or wind but not the two together so it is quite unusual.  Later we will have subzero temperatures tonight and tomorrow -- it is 7 degree outside now and will be about 10 below tonight.
> 
> *Shawn,* I'm amazed at all the ornaments that you have and that you brought them with you!    I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you on that 25 pound clippie!



Enjoy being snowbound for awhile 

It's funny what ended up over here with us and what did not.  We made some mistakes and we think the movers made some mistakes too. We did request all the Christmas stuff be packed up and sent here.  Didn't think to exclude the outside lights so now they are here too.  And, taking up precious storage space.  DH insisted no room for the piano so we didn't bring it.  Found out there's plenty of room for the piano here!  It's not here but my metronome is   None of our ba-jillion plastic sleds are here, we don't know what happened to those.   I could go on and on...............



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  I am finally caught up in all 20 pages.  I am almost caught up with the weight I gained from my trip- all but half a pound.  It has been freezing over here. Lows in the 30s and highs in the 60s.  In California standards, that is cold.  It has taken a toll on my motivation to exercise, but I will keep going and do it.  I am looking foward to thanksgiving.  I especially like leftovers.  Liberty Tree Tavern from WDW has tainted me.  They serve honey butter, so this year I insist on making it.  I usually dont like butter, but this was soooooo good.  That will be my treat for thanksgiving.  That and maybe flan...mmmm...
> 
> Im happy to be back.  Reading what everyone is up to, their successes and struggles, really helps me move along too.  I have been really struggling since getting back from my trip, but I think Im ready to move on.



Welcome back !!!    for losing the vacation weight and getting back in the groove



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hey Taryn.  I honestly dont think it was so much the time limit, and expectations that got me it was just how she presented everything.  She does a great job with the kids but from the start my dh and I didnt really care for her personality.  No fluffiness to her just down to business.  Its not what I imagined for kindergarten.  I feel like she is somewhat unapproachable and I just get the feeling she doesnt like me.  Anyway, I feel like she told me everything he didnt know but really didnt say if he is on target or if he is behind.  I know what he still has to learn and work on but we have until june.  So where is he now???  I thought about emailing her but Im not sure what I am going to do.  I know there are time restraints but to set a kitchen timer and once it goes off say ok well thats all the time we have so I cant show you anything else...I just thought it was rude.  My dh and I didnt really say anything the whole time so it wasnt like we took up all the time talking.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a blast and did things I would never do again.  Yes that involved beads.  Remember I was 21....



That's too bad about the K teacher.  I would definitely request another conference and if you are still uncomfortable after that I would approach the Principal.  You need to know what is going on and you need to feel good about your son's education.  Think of how many hours he is spending in that classroom.  You deserve more than 10 minutes.   I guess we were lucky and made to to 5th grade before we had a teacher we didn't like.  We were so close to all the previous teachers they were like family!  The 5th grade teacher was 25 years old and had no children, like Tayrn said.  It was a good thing we had her to break the pattern because in the 3 years since 5th grade we've had LOTS of teachers we don't like!

Thank goodness I was never in New Orleans when I was that age - I would have been right there with you!  Are you on a GGW video somewhere ??



pjlla said:


> Evening all....
> 
> DH made it through surgery and they even finished early.  They were able to do all of the facial fracture repairs, pretty much as anticipated.  That's all good news.... but of course, it cannot all be good, right?
> 
> Amazing how life can change  in the blink of an eye.........P



Pamela, glad the facial fracture repairs went well and  for the not as good news.  It is amazing what the human body can do and how it can heal and repair itself.   This is a lot for you to go through.  I am so glad you've set up a small comfortable area and have your lap top to distract you from the worries at hand.   Thank you so much for taking the time to update us.  It helps to know specifically what to pray for and what is going on for that day.
Please keep the detailed updates coming when and if you have time.  Day by day it will get better



donac said:


> I am out at 12.  I need to make alist of what I need at the grocery store.  Ds went last night to get some more cream cheese.  His card had enough to get a free turkey.  Since he didn't need a turkey he handed over his slip and card # and they will donate it to the food pantry.



That is so awesome



flipflopmom said:


> Also got an email that PC is offering free shipping from orders from my website as part of Cyber Monday.  Sent an email re: this this morning, hope that boosts sales!!!
> 
> 
> Taryn



This is great news - I'm glad I haven't placed my order yet
Do you have to place the order on CM?  If so, I'll wait until then  




tigger813 said:


> Did my weigh in here and at the wellness center! Down 1.4 since Friday! My next weigh in will be next Tuesday since we leave on Wednesday morning! I'm at a new all time low so I'm thrilled! Only 2.4 from goal here. Not sure if I'll get there with Thanksgiving coming tomorrow! PLanning on giving most of the leftovers to DSIL but will keep some!
> 
> Gotta get DD1 off to school in a few and then put the other two quiches in the oven so they will be done. May have that for supper tonight and breakfast tomorrow. Going to then run some errands. I think I'll get the quiches together right now so I can put them in the oven after the bus stop.



 for a new all-time low!!!   Hope DD is feeling better!



mikamah said:


> Wed 11/24 QOTD- Think back on your weight loss/ healthy lifestyle journey. We may not progress as quickly as we like and most of us have our ups and downs, but I know we all have made progress in one way or another.  Name one change you have made or seen that you are thankful for today, and how it affects your life now.



Today, I am also thankful that I have so much more energy now after losing 23 pounds.   I don't tire as easily when we are travelling or out walking around and I can keep up with my family much better.  I can go shopping for several hours at a time.  I can do almost all the moves in my Yoga class.  I can jog for 30 minutes!

 to everyone I missed - have a great day!
Shawn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pjlla said:


> DH made it through surgery and they even finished early.  They were able to do all of the facial fracture repairs, pretty much as anticipated.  That's all good news.... but of course, it cannot all be good, right?




Oh Pam I am so sorry dh, you, and your family are having to go through all this.  I have you all in my continued prayers.  Im so glad you have so much support to get you through this.



cclovesdis said:


> Mini-Challenge for Wed., 11/24: Plan if you will have a "splurge" food for your Thanksigiving meal(s), and if so, what it will be.



I will splurge on filling.  No dessert for me, Im not a pie lover so it wont be hard.  I usually have another scoop of filling when everyone else is eating the pumpkin pie.



pjlla said:


> Anyhow, on that note.... just an note to say goodnight.  DD is off with her friend, had a nice visit from friend's  Mom and DD's swim coach. SO nice to have a diversion for a while and get a big hug from friends.  And nice to know that DD will have some time to relax.



Glad DD is spending sometime with a friend and that you had a nice visit.  I hope you slept well.  



flipflopmom said:


> Lindsay, I had a conference that I requested yesterday.  I thought of you as we sat down, and made sure I said some positive things.  I will admit, you've given me a lot to think about as a teacher.  I realized that over the years, I have been treated SOOO many times as a glorified babysitter, and often try to stress the academics of K too much to compensate. Every morning, I remind myself that these heathens are someones babies, they are trusting me with them, and I need to remember that I hold what is most precious to them and treat it carefully.  I wonder, is she a mom?  Age?  That makes such a difference w/ K kids.  I know until, I had one, I didn't get the message above.  And until I had 2, I totally didn't get the stresses of being a parent/homework/life.  I have found that the most unapproachable, uncaring type teachers are those w/o kids, or whose kids are grown and have forgotten what it's like to have little ones.  ANYWAY, DEFINITELY email her.  I love emails.  Tell her that after you got home, you were processing what she said, and had some more questions.  You understand what needs to be accomplished by June, where he was in October, but where is he now?  Is he on target for the end of Nov?  Is he behind in any areas you need to work on RIGHT NOW, keeping the June goals in mind and working towards those, but what about at the moment.  She may not even realize she didn't hit that mark.  If she's nasty in a reply, let me know.  I'll give her a K teacher to K teacher smackdown!!!!



I felt that way working in a peds office too.  The years before I had kids I would get annoyed with all the dumb questions people would ask....Not that I ever made them feel that way.  Once I became a mom....I so got it and probably asked the same dumb questions myself.  Im glad it helped you to reflect on yourself too.  After you get in a routine for awhile sometimes little reminders are helpful.  The teacher most likely will retire either after this year or next and her kids are grown adults- no grandkids.  So I guess I can understand.  I think I will email her just to see if she can tell me where he is currently and if there is anything he is behind on so I can focus on those areas first.  Thanks so much for the help. and if it doesnt work I will take you up on the smack down.



flipflopmom said:


> HALF DAY TODAY BABY!  ENJOY THANKSGIVING EVE!



Taryn I hope you have a better day today.  I hope AK is feeling better emotionally too.  I remember around that age telling my parents I would have rather been adopted.  I was an only child so I didnt have a sibling to blame.  She will get through it, I think its all part of growing up...and being a girl.  Hormones are probably starting to play a part.



mikamah said:


> Wed 11/24 QOTD- Think back on your weight loss/ healthy lifestyle journey. We may not progress as quickly as we like and most of us have our ups and downs, but I know we all have made progress in one way or another.  Name one change you have made or seen that you are thankful for today, and how it affects your life now.



I think my biggest change I made was just thinking about what I was eating and being able to control myself.  The change i have seen physically is that I feel stronger, I can bend over without feeling like I am going to suffocate or vomit, my clothes fit and when I try on clothes I like everything I try on where before I couldnt find anything that looked right.  Mentally I am happier!!!  



pjlla said:


> Good news is that he seems to have a really sweet nurse now.  She chatted with  me for about 20 minutes and ASSURED me that they won't  let me go 14 hours without any news again!  She actually showed someone my picture (I brought in a family picture for the docs to use to reconstruct his face) and she was searching for me.... I think she found me cause of the hair cause the photo was about 70 pounds ago!!



It makes all the difference to have someone nice and informative there with him.  Im so glad you have a great nurse there for him.  Let your feelings out even if its when your by yourself.  Dont hold it in that will only make it worse.  Im glad we are all here for you to talk to.  Continue to vent as needed.  You are such a strong women...amazing wife, and mother!!!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> I love, love, love having him here. But I can tell we are going to have some tough conversations over the next month or so. And I want to be one of those parents who just sticks her head in the sand and ignores things, but I know that is not my job. We don't really tell him what he needs to do anymore, but we do tell him what we think about things, and he really doesn't like it when we disagree with him. That's a good thing, I guess, because it means he is listening to us and I think respects our opinion. It's hard for me because by this age I had almost nothing to do with my parents anymore, and Mike's Dad had already died and his Mom was in the beginning stages of alzheimer's though they didn't know that yet. So neither one of us has a very good role model for how to deal with your young adult children. Anyhow, sorry a little off topic.



Glad Ds made it home safe.  Enjoy your time together and I think you both are doing an amazing job.  My parents had/have a similar way of approaching things.  They are supportive but let me know their opinions about my thoughts or decisions.  Even if its not what I wanted to hear.  Just dont ever tell him I told you so if his choice fails.  He will already know that.  Just speaking from experience.  Have a great day and the pretzel salad sounds yummy.  I had that for the first time a few months ago.




SettinSail said:


> Thank goodness I was never in New Orleans when I was that age - I would have been right there with you!  Are you on a GGW video somewhere ??



I hope not.  I didnt sign any papers.  My friend and I thought about it the next day...after we became sober and we said there were probably a bunch of pictures out there with our chests showing.  I can only hope that while holding up my shirt it covered my face.  That was when I was young and very thin and now when I think of it I am mortified.  Now we watch cops and they sometime do mardi gras shows and girls get arrested for doing that.  I was surprised and my dh was like well what do you think you cant do that its illegal.  Gosh I was so naive.


Well today is going to drag.  Our office is slow.  I dont feel like being here.  I will send some staff home early and Im sure they will be happy.  We have to keep the office open until 5pm though.  I am so glad my dh seems to be feeling better both physically and mentally.  He even said he slept really good last night.  I cant wait to see my boys...I miss them!  Not sure how I am going to do when I go to the princess and am away for 4 nights.  Hopefully I will have enough other stuff to keep my mind occupied.

Take care!


----------



## Cupcaker

count me in as one of the early risers.  I actually fell asleep early last night and woke up at 5:30.  For me, that is 2 hours before regular time.  Im going to be one of the brave ones heading to the grocery store to do some shopping for tomorrow.  Im making a ham, honey butter, flan, and molten lava cupcakes as my contribution for Thanksgiving.  I think I will only eat ham, vegetables, a roll, honey butter, and flan tomorrow.  That shouldnt be too devastating calories wise.  I hope everyone is having a great day.  Enjoy the time with your families.  

*Pamela*- You are so strong. Vent all you like.  We are here for you.
*Dona*- that was so sweet of DH.
*Lindsay*- im glad DH is feeling better mentally.  I think colds are a lot easier to deal with than stress and breakdowns.
*Taryn*- have a good half day off.  That is good news about the free shipping, Im sure that will help boost sales.
*Tracey*- thats great! With your dedication, Thanksgiving wont be a problem for you.
*Kathy*- have a great day with Michael.
*Maria*- your day of games sounds perfect, so does that cruise.
*Lisa*- Stay warm! I was complaining about the cold weather over here.  Apparently its really freezing over there.
*Shawn*- good luck with the decorating!


----------



## tigger813

Had a really yummy but fattening pizza for lunch. I just had a raspberry white Russian followed by a bud light lime! Plan on doing the elliptical early in the morning!!!!! Skipping supper except for a protein shake later. Just not hungry now. Hoping I don't pass out too early from exhaustion!

Suitcases are all packed, I think! I need to make DH one more shirt but need a red one  or black one first! Turkey is brining in the fridge I will more than likely wake up early so I will do the elliptical! Patriots play at 12:30 so DSIL will come over then. We will put in the turkey around then. I will have everything else ready to go in the oven before  or already bakes. DD1 wants a cheesecake pudding in an oreo  cookie crust for dessert. I will also have ice cream for dessert. 

I also finally got all of our shirts made! We try and only check one bag and then on the way home check two. We put the smaller suitcase in the bigger one. May separate them as we get to checking in. The bag is almost 50lbs so that may be our best bet! 

I'm rambling! I'm not really hungry so I may make myself a protein shake for supper to make up for the drink and horrible lunch I had. I should lave no trouble staying in control in the morning. I will make two dressings, one with mushrooms and sausage, and one plain one. I may fix it tonight so all I need to do is put it in the oven. We'll need to make the mashed potatoes in the morning and the honey glazed carrots are done in the microwave. I also have several cans of gravy that we will heat up. I also have gravy starters that came with the turkey breast so we may make some of that as well. DSIL is taking most of the leftovers though DH wants leftovers for Monday and Tuesday next week!

Looking forward to the BL Where are they now episode tonight at nine tonight! Hopefully I can keep my eyes opened! May need another can of soda!

I will stop rambling and go and fix my dressing for tomorrow!

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

*FOUND OUT AFTER I POSTED THIS MORNING THAT THE PAMPERED CHEF FREE SHIPPING IS ON ORDERS OVER $75.00 ONLY.  DON'T WANT TO MISLEAD ANYONE, WE JUST GOT A SNIPPET THIS AM, MORE INFO CAME LATER!*



pjlla said:


> Sorry you and DH are going through all of this.  I understand about disagreeing about the kids.... we go through a lot of that.  How is it that two people who deeply love the same child/children and want the very best for that child, can't always agree on what that "best" might be?  He had an okay night.  Had some trouble with his oxygen sats dropping due to lung secretions that were blocking the breathing tube.  Apparently they had to suction him a few times through his breathing tube...  I'm sure that wasn't  pretty.  Just had a chest xray that is clear, so good that no pneumonia is setting in.  Feet are a bit puffy, but hands seem okay and face isn't overly puffy.



I gave DH a just because hug tonight.  Sorry that your misfortune had to bring it on, but thanks for the reminder.  Glad the night went okay.  So glad they FINALLY gave you an update, that's kinda funny about the nurse not recognizing you.  They might have been looking for someone else all night....  Great news about the pneumonia signs.  

As for the parenting, it's tough!  I definitely see DH playing a bit of a favorite, which is odd b/c he was the oldest brother and complained all his life about his brother getting his way all the time. I think the expectations are just higher.  But you are right, we do want the best for BOTH of them.  



lisah0711 said:


> *Taryn,*  little sisters can be the bane of a big sister's life at times -- can you tell I am the big sister?  It's good that you stay out of it and let them work it out.  DS (who is also 11) has pulled a couple of D's and even a couple of zeroes as he is adjusting to life in middle school -- I figure it's time for him to figure this stuff out now as opposed to doing so in high school -- but it sure is hard to watch him stumble.  I hope that you can all get some rest and have some fun family time together this week-end.



It's so hard to watch her "stumble".  She's got to get that act together.  I just have to support her as much as possible.  As the baby sister, by 13 years, SORRY.



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning. DS got home around 1:30. We stayed up until 2:30 and our puppies woke up up at 7:45. When I get done here I am going to put some running clothes on and go down and walk on the treadmill for a few minutes.  We don't really tell him what he needs to do anymore, but we do tell him what we think about things, and he really doesn't like it when we disagree with him. That's a good thing, I guess, because it means he is listening to us and I think respects our opinion. . So neither one of us has a very good role model for how to deal with your young adult children. Anyhow, sorry a little off topic.
> Taryn--thanks for mentioning the free shipping. Monday right?


Yes, ma'am, Monday (orders over $75 only, though).  And FWIW, I think even though I had great role models for parenting, there are things I want to do differently.  Problem is, I'm afraid I'll go too far in a different direction.  As I said before, parenting is tough, no matter what age they are.  Hopefully you can have some GOOD conversations, and he'll listen to you.  He may not always do what you want, but you've given your advice, and that's the best you can do! Glad he made it okay!



SettinSail said:


> Thanks so much for the Microsoft store tip!   I ordered one last night and, at checkout, it actually let me remove the extra game so I only paid $149 plus tax I had a good friend in college named Tammy Jo, how Southern is that??   for all the above!  I will show my Southern side and say "Lordy Mercy" you have a lot going on!It's funny what ended up over here with us and what did not. This is great news - I'm glad I haven't placed my order yet. Do you have to place the order on CM?  If so, I'll wait until then



  So happy you could get it from Microsoft!  I say Lord have Mercy all the time!!!  That's funny that you have a metronome but no piano.  I think there are days I would turn it on to see how long I could go without going nuts.    Stating again, the free shipping on Cyber Monday is only on orders over $75.  Didn't get all the info until later.  YAY for energy!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> The years before I had kids I would get annoyed with all the dumb questions people would ask....Not that I ever made them feel that way.  Once I became a mom....I so got it and probably asked the same dumb questions myself. I think I will email her just to see if she can tell me where he is currently and if there is anything he is behind on so I can focus on those areas first.  Thanks so much for the help. and if it doesnt work I will take you up on the smack down. I cant wait to see my boys...I miss them!  Not sure how I am going to do when I go to the princess and am away for 4 nights.  Hopefully I will have enough other stuff to keep my mind occupied.


You'll miss them then, too, but not as much as sitting in an office watching the clock tick.    I am so happy to read that your Dh is feeling better!  Got a smack down ready and waiting! 



Cupcaker said:


> Im making a ham, honey butter, flan, and molten lava cupcakes as my contribution for Thanksgiving.  I think I will only eat ham, vegetables, a roll, honey butter, and flan tomorrow.  That shouldnt be too devastating calories wise.  I hope everyone is having a great day.  Enjoy the time with your families.


Sounds yummy!  I haven't had flan in ages!  I sent DH to the grovery store, he's there now.  Of course, even if everyone in our town was there, it wouldn't be crowded, so I'm not too worried about him.



tigger813 said:


> Had a really yummy but fattening pizza for lunch. I just had a raspberry white Russian followed by a bud light lime! :


Can I just say how good that sounds????  Especially the raspberry white Russian!  LOL.  I'm so excited for you!!

Well, while I was reading, Sophie put a bead in her nose.  Thankfully it was big and we got it out okay.  I took a 2 hour nap after school, and could go to bed right now.  I did some reading and talking about mono today, and found out it could be 2 months before my energy level is back again.  My throat is still sore and swollen, achy, lymph nodes still swollen, eyelids were swollen for a while.  I can't believe it took me 2+ weeks to figure it out, and how I worked with a 101 fever I'll never know!  Brad wants me to go to dr. Friday, but honestly, there's no treatment, so why take money out of the bank for that???  Ibuprofen and sleep are my friends.

Be sure to read update re: Pc free shipping, I definitely don't want to be misleading!  Gotta get up the energy to make pumpkin log/rolls tonight, Brad cooked 2 turkeys today, so we're almost done.  Think I'm going to take some more IB and see what I can accomplish!

HAve a great evening!
Taryn


----------



## dvccruiser76

Sorry for the drive by post, but this week has been crazy. 

I have a bunch to catch up on, but we're heading to NH for Thanksgiving.

Just wanted to say Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow losers 

I hope to catch up when we get back on Saturday. 

Stay happy and healthy


----------



## pjlla

Ladies.... we have an angel among us.... her name is Deb!!!  

I just had the most DELIGHTFUL visit from Deb (my3princes) here at my new temporary home (aka the ICU waiting area at DHMC here in NH).  

She is so amazing (and stunning) and I cannot express enough how incredibly grateful I am to have her as a REAL LIFE friend now.  She came in and took charge.... she showed me where to get free water, drinks, shower, tv areas, comfy chairs.... you name it!!  

Her visit came at JUST the right moment too... I was walking my parents and son to the exit and I'm sure I was ready to have a little pity party about being alone....and lo and behold, my phone rings and I have company!!  It was just so very wonderful.

Colby was sweet and as patient as a boy can be.

Deb.... your visit and concern has been such a blessing.  Thank you so much for taking the time out of your day on a holiday evening to care for someone you've never met.  I hope you can realize how much that meant to me. Truly.
....................P

Update: Oh my gosh.... I just hung up with Deb... she and her husband are coming back here and bringing me dinner! Did they hear my stomach growling from there?  Incredible people...truly.


----------



## 50sjayne

flipflopmom said:


> First, thanks for letting me share.  I've told you before, I have a few IRL good friends, but putting all this out there for them is tough.  They know a little bit about our finances, b/c I told them why I started selling PC, and I have to tell them why I can't go to all the girls' night outs, Miche bag parties, stella and dot parties, etc. they are having. Some of them, one in particular, are struggling a bit right now, but struggling to them is kinda relative, ya' know?  (Buying wal mart brand food instead of national brand or fast food so they can go to the movies or buy a 2011 car.  For us, it's buying less food, always wal-mart brand, so we can pay as many bills as possible)
> 
> Anyway, a few things have being stewing in my mind, and I need to get them out.
> 
> I am seeing some huge blessings come my way, and I wanted to share them, because I know a lot of you are sending ppd my way.
> 
> My first month with PC was a huge hit, and I almost doubled what I needed for sales. I have a little money to spend on the girls' for Christmas now.  I am VERY concerned, b/c I got everyone I can think of in that first month, and now I have all the months ahead to keep it going.  I have 2 shows in Dec. and about 4 people that say that want to have one in Jan, but won't commit to a date.  My goal is 5 a month to make what I need to get us all caught up and on the right track.  So, that's a huge concern.  The company is so great to reward you for a great first 30 days, that I'll get half of the kit cost back, got $200 to spend on supplies/products to show, an apron, grill pan and press, and $490 in commission!
> 
> BUT - these things seem little, but they all add up:
> 1 - FIL gave us venison.  Sorry all you vegetarians, hope that doesn't gross you out or offend you.  BUT, we have some meat in the freezer for winter.
> 2.  FIL went fishing, gave us fish.  Again, a meal we didn't have to fund.
> 3.  AK had a great report card, got money from her grandparents, we didn't have to give her souvenir money for her trip.  She's been hoarding her birthday money, we over paid, and they got some back.  She came home with $25!
> 4.  People at work have been giving me clothes.  I've gotten almost a full winter wardrobe (meaning I can go about 2 weeks without wearing the same outfit ) from people that have outgrown their 6 and 8's.
> 5.  While Ak quitting team rocked us emotionally, we are saving at least $200/mo. in gas and tuition.  Not to mention the 6 weekends of 5+ hour trips for meets/hotel rooms/food/gas.
> 6.  WHile Dh is not working at all this week, the past 3 he's gotten his overtime in, so we could buy groceries and he could help me w/gas money, and a couple of bills,and buy AK a yearbook.  I know, not a necessity, but artwork she drew was chosen for the cover, and I would have hated for her not to have one.
> 7. Dh's work gave him a turkey, which was our responsiblity for Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> But, here's a kicker for me.  The stress of life is showing on my body.  My hair looks AWFUL!  Thin, straggly, a MESS!  The last time I went to the hairdresser (Aug) she said it was healthy, just falling out due to weight loss.  My face has gotten really thin looking, wrinkles and unfortunately some acne don't help matters.  I almost, honestly, look like someone on drugs.  People are commenting CONSTANTLY that I have lost too much weight. (Like at least 3 or 4 a day) Mom guessed me at 125.  When I told her 150, she didn't believe me until I got on the scale to show her.  A dear friend wants me to go to the dr.  I told her that unless the dr. could pay my bills for me, it wouldn't help.
> 
> I want to be healthy looking, not sick looking.    Any advice on how to reverse this?  I don't want to gain any weight, that's for sure.  I am trying to get more sleep on the weekends, to take away the dark circles and sunken eyes,  I do have some face creams, etc. in the cabinet that I am trying to use to brighten that up.  I drink tons of water.  I do eat, this week, too much! Despite not doing formal workouts, I've been active enough that I am maintaining my muscle def. in arms and legs.  Stomach will never happen.
> 
> 
> So sorry for the book.  If anyone actually read any of it - .
> 
> This all seems so PETTY after reading P's post.  Sending prayers her way.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!  ENJOY!
> You will all never know what you mean to me!
> Taryn



First of all-- you have 2 things going for you,one--you are solving your own problems--you aren't afraid of work, whether it be for a paycheck or in your personal life.
2-The universe is complying with you. That's all you can do---the best you can-- and accept where you are. 

I wanted to say thanks-- I hadn't been online since my last post and this post really struck me last night. Let's face it we have a lot of reasons for losing weight, but one of the best rewards is looking good....it is cruel punishment that our bodies seem to balk at that. Evolution really hasn't caught up with technology and the body thinks we're nuts destroying all that great insulating store of fat. I noticed in my pics our trip to Disney before last,  I looked pretty rough-- that was after losing 25 pounds in about 3 months--too fast really. It does a number on you physically. 
There's a lot of women who see hair loss, and you do kind of look better-- (your skin does anyway) with fat under it. I've never been one to moisturize-- well always my face since my 20's but thanks to your post and to some research I will start. I have tons of body moisturizer around here that I don't use anyway--I even have 2 huge things of cocoa butter I've never touched from when my daughter was pregnant (she miscarried) I've done a lot of stomach exercises mostly for my back but I do have some loose skin that is ugly and it is _possible_ to do something about it. Also drinking lots of water, (I personally have 2 lifetime stores of tea around here) exfoliating, eating right--vitamins A,C and E are very helpful and massage all will help. I made a list on my laptop I'll share later of just some reading I did online on the subject and can remember right now flax, olives and yeast extract all help. I use flax a lot anyway and love olives I don't know anything about the yeast extract though lol-- am willing to try if it's resonably affordable. This is all cheaper than a tummy tuck lol. I'd rather go to Disneyland 4 times than spend money on that...plus you just get more scars. I respect those who have done it though if they can afford it and have lost a lot of weight in a short amount of time. I've lost my 45 total in over a year-- the biggest loser contestants though I've noticed have a lot of loose skin from losing so fast. Skin is actually remarkably forgiving if you just give it a little care. 
I don't know what to do about the circles-- I just use a lot of under eye concealer--I have had to use _more_ for sure since losing weight. The hair problem I solved by a once a year perm, something I do anyway because I'm straight and like curly lol, I know not really 'in' but I hate fashion anyway. 
Anyways thank! I dug out the loofah gift pack I've been meaning to regift for years, and the cocoa butters (one for the bathroom--one for the nightstand) and plan on doing all that I found out. Will report on any progress I see.
Sigh. I'll get caught up after the Holiday-- I'm working a lot and do Black Friday and am getting kicked out of the kitchen as of now...HAPPY THANKSGIVING! 

**PJLLA--I am so sorry for what happened and am sending good healingthoughts your way.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Id like to start by saying that I made friends with Word and copy/paste around 9 this morning and am finally caught up! Its definitely worth it though. I wouldnt be nearly the person I am if it wasnt for all of you.

*Pamela*:  Continued prayers for you, DH, and your family coming your way. Its great that the hospital is so accommodating. Hope the other family has settled down a bit. Enjoy your time with DS. Glad Deb is coming to visit you today. 

*Rose*: Enjoy your time with DS.  Im positive you are doing a great job helping him! 



mikamah said:


> Rose- It's 1:30 and I hope ds is home safe and sound and you've gotten a big hug from him.
> 
> I'll catch up with everyone in the am.  Good night all.



Ditto Taryn. Hope you are okay. 1:30 AM?!?! 

*Dona*: Thank you and DH for donating a turkey.  We have a large drive in my town and I took the 10-year-old neighbor and her friend with me to donate one. My town and the surrounding towns it serves are not known for having significant need and I wanted to show them that assumptions are not always right. The people collecting the donations did just what I hoped they would. They told us how many they received so far and their goals, let the kids see how unfilled the non-turkey food donations truck is, etc. It took me a long time to realize that my town isnt as well-to-do as people like to believe it is and I didnt want my neighbor to grow up as naïve as I was.

Hope DS makes it home safely! 



flipflopmom said:


> YAY for no bingeing!  Or however you spell it!  Hope you have a restful day today, and find the perfect shoes.  You know, Cindy's proof a good pair of shoes can be life changing!
> 
> *Thanks!  So far, its been a great day! Nothing in particular really, but just relaxing, exactly what I needed.
> 
> I have no idea how to spell it either. *
> 
> Can I just say this conversation brought me to tears and chills this morning?When I think of what this challenge, which had kind of slowed down, less posters, even sometimes less focus on the weight loss, has meant to us emotionally??? I feel like I have made true lifelong friends, and if any of us ever drop from this challenge, we need to find a way to keep up an alumni, friends group.  Thanks to everyone that is keeping on keeping on!



Ditto! I know for me, its a lot harder to lose weight if Im not doing well emotionally. THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!! 

 on AK. I used to do that with my sister. Trust me, when I say itll get better.

*Tracey*:  for a loss! Is DD2 feeling better?

*Maria*: Enjoy your time with DS! 



mikamah said:


> Wed 11/24 QOTD- Think back on your weight loss/ healthy lifestyle journey. We may not progress as quickly as we like and most of us have our ups and downs, but I know we all have made progress in one way or another.  Name one change you have made or seen that you are thankful for today, and how it affects your life now.



A few things come to mind:
1. More active and more able to keep up with the kids in the neighborhood (their parents may see me as an adult, but they still think Im going to play tag with them )
2. More aware of what I am eating
3. More aware of my emotions and doing better emotionally
4. And most importantly, more aware of what I NEED, whether its physically, emotionally, mentally, etc.

*Pamela*: Continued prayers coming your way. Glad DH has a new nurse. She sounds wonderful!


----------



## cclovesdis

lisah0711 said:


> And I would be remiss if I did not say how thankful I am for each and every one of you!    I know that I would not be ending the year on a high note if it wasn't for all the help and support we get here.  Have a wonderful Thanksgiving all!



I’d like to ditto this too! I couldn’t have said this any better! 

*Shawn*:  for your great deal from Microsoft!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Mentally I am happier!!!







Cupcaker said:


> Enjoy the time with your families.



You too! 

*Tracey*: You are so efficient: packing, planning for tomorrow, etc. 



flipflopmom said:


> Well, while I was reading, Sophie put a bead in her nose.  Thankfully it was big and we got it out okay.



My sister did something similar on her 5th day of school in CT.  It was a Friday afternoon and my parents had no idea what to do because the nurse couldn’t get the pencil eraser out of her nose. Luckily, there is a walk-in clinic in the next town over because we certainly hadn’t found a new ped yet.  So glad you didn’t have to leave your house.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Just wanted to say Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow losers



You too! Safe travels! 



pjlla said:


> Ladies.... we have an angel among us.... her name is Deb!!!



ITA!  Glad you enjoyed your visit! *Deb*, thank you! 

*50sjayne*: Thanks for the info. Gives me some new ideas for my Christmas list. Even at 26, my parents still think I need to have lots of stuff to open. We don’t spend a lot, but they seem to enjoy watching my sister, BIL, and I open gifts. 

And, now that I know for sure...

I'm starting a new, full-time job on Monday!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pjlla said:


> Ladies.... we have an angel among us.... her name is Deb!!!




How amazing!  I am so glad deb could be there to help you out.  We do have an angel among us.  Im glad it helped you get through the day a little easier.  I hope you and dh both have a good and restful night.  



cclovesdis said:


> *Dona*: Thank you and DH for donating a turkey.  We have a large drive in my town and I took the 10-year-old neighbor and her friend with me to donate one. My town and the surrounding towns it serves are not known for having significant need and I wanted to show them that assumptions are not always right. The people collecting the donations did just what I hoped they would. They told us how many they received so far and their goals, let the kids see how unfilled the non-turkey food donations truck is, etc. It took me a long time to realize that my town isnt as well-to-do as people like to believe it is and I didnt want my neighbor to grow up as naïve as I was.



Thats an amazing lesson that you learned and are now teaching to your neighbor.  That is wonderful that you took the time to donate and take her along to show her how important it is.



cclovesdis said:


> I'm starting a new, full-time job on Monday!



Congrats CC!  That is awesome.  Good for you!

The boys watched the christmas specials that were on tonight.  Merry Madagascar and the kung fu panda xmas special.  They were ok nothing exciting.  The boys seemed pretty bored.  They are off to bed now.  My dh is sleeping on the couch.  So I guess I will just go to bed too.  I remember years ago this was always a big night to go out to the local bar and gather with friends that you havent seen in awhile.  We use to go out around 10 or 11 pm.  Now I am in bed well before that time and could never imagine staying out until 2am.  Gosh I am starting to feel so old. 

Goodnight all......


----------



## Rose&Mike

CC--Congrats!

Deb--Thank you so much for taking care of Pamela tonight.

Pamela-- Thinking about you.

Just a quick post to say hi. We had a great day. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving. I love Thanksgiving because I just feel like there are not as many unrealistic expectations associated with it. It's pretty simple--celebrating all of our blessings. Anyhow, I know tonight that I am very blessed. Thank you all for sharing this year with me.


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> Id like to ditto this too! I couldnt have said this any better!
> 
> *Shawn*:  for your great deal from Microsoft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too!
> 
> *Tracey*: You are so efficient: packing, planning for tomorrow, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister did something similar on her 5th day of school in CT.  It was a Friday afternoon and my parents had no idea what to do because the nurse couldnt get the pencil eraser out of her nose. Luckily, there is a walk-in clinic in the next town over because we certainly hadnt found a new ped yet.  So glad you didnt have to leave your house.
> 
> 
> 
> You too! Safe travels!
> 
> 
> 
> ITA!  Glad you enjoyed your visit! *Deb*, thank you!
> 
> *50sjayne*: Thanks for the info. Gives me some new ideas for my Christmas list. Even at 26, my parents still think I need to have lots of stuff to open. We dont spend a lot, but they seem to enjoy watching my sister, BIL, and I open gifts.
> 
> And, now that I know for sure...
> 
> I'm starting a new, full-time job on Monday!




That is awesome news.  What are you doing?  Details...details


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> And, now that I know for sure...
> 
> I'm starting a new, full-time job on Monday!



WOOHOO!!! Let's hear about it!  What a reason to give thanks!



Rose&Mike said:


> CC--Congrats!
> 
> Deb--Thank you so much for taking care of Pamela tonight.
> 
> Pamela-- Thinking about you.
> 
> Just a quick post to say hi. We had a great day.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving. I love Thanksgiving because I just feel like there are not as many unrealistic expectations associated with it. It's pretty simple--celebrating all of our blessings. Anyhow, I know tonight that I am very blessed. Thank you all for sharing this year with me.



You're welcome!  Enjoy your time with DS!......P


----------



## my3princes

The honor is was all mine.  Pam is so strong, her husband is a lucky man.  I feel blessed to be able to help her through a tough time.  It was just a year ago that we were fortunate to have the support of our family and friends through our medical ordeal.  She was totally put together and absolutely beautiful.  I can not imagine her being 70 lbs heavier.  I've tried to get her to come here for the night, but understand her wanting to be close to her husband.  We will be bringing her a turkey dinner tomorrow night for sure.  Hopefully she'll get to spend a bit more time with her husband tomorrow and maybe the breathing tube can be removed.  That would be something extra to be thankful for.  Keep lifting them up in your prayers, they are feeling it.


----------



## mikamah

A quick hello and good night.  I didn't fall asleep with michael, but have been getting ready for tomorrow, and watched some of the biggest loser special.  So many of the contestants still look amazing, and they did a triathalon a the end, and we are just like them, as long as we put our minds to it, we can accomplish anything.  

CC- congrats on the new job!!!  I am so happy for you.

Deb- You are a sweetheart, and I'm so happy you were able to spend some time with pamela.  

Pamela- think of you and dh so many times during the day, and am praying he's healing every day.  I'm so glad you had a nice nurse today and I hope you were able to spend some time and she was good to you.  As a nurse, especially in ICU, taking care of and supporting the family is such an important part of taking care of the whole patient, yet many nurses just don't see it that way.  Hope you are able to get a little rest tonight.

Lindsay- I remember going out this night as well, but now, forget about it.  I meant to mention earlier, I loved you New Orleans story. You are a hot ticket.  

Taryn- Glad you got some rest today, and very glad you got the bead out.  That raspberry white russian does sound good.  I picked up the fixins for Lisa's candy cane martini, and was going to try them out tonight, but figured I'd wait since I'm doing a race in the morning.  Want to try and keep up with michael.

Lisa- Hope that snow is starting to melt.  I so don't envy you that.  

Hi to everyone else.

I wish you all a very happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## SettinSail

Happy Thanksgiving everybody

We had a light dusting of snow overnight, it is just on the rooftops right now.
There are a few breaks in the clouds showing some BLUE SKY and the sun is peeking out from time to time so it will be a good day.  After my post yesterday, I just fell into a lazy heap  Did not cook supper, DH came home and made us eggs/bacon/biscuits.  He had to walk down to the market to pick stuff up  I snacked heavily all afternoon and after dinner.  Slept in this morning and didn't get up until 9:00.  Did not add any more weight but i'm still up 2 overall.  I'm proceeding cautiously here and trying to get back on track.  I will get in my last day of Week 9 C25K today and try to eat well throughout the day.  I'm going to relax for awhile and watch the BL special from last night.  Since T'giving is not celebrated here, DS is at school and DH is at work.  We have 2 celebrations this weekend.

Have a great time today and remember you are choosing what you want to do today - you are in control.  Whatever your choices are, there is no reason to feel guilty.  You may choose to eat lightly or you may choose to indulge on this one day or one meal or one particular food.  Enjoy your choices!



pjlla said:


> Ladies.... we have an angel among us.... her name is Deb!!!
> 
> I just had the most DELIGHTFUL visit from Deb (my3princes) here at my new temporary home (aka the ICU waiting area at DHMC here in NH).
> 
> She is so amazing (and stunning) and I cannot express enough how incredibly grateful I am to have her as a REAL LIFE friend now.  She came in and took charge.... she showed me where to get free water, drinks, shower, tv areas, comfy chairs.... you name it!!
> 
> Her visit came at JUST the right moment too... I was walking my parents and son to the exit and I'm sure I was ready to have a little pity party about being alone....and lo and behold, my phone rings and I have company!!  It was just so very wonderful.
> 
> Colby was sweet and as patient as a boy can be.
> 
> Deb.... your visit and concern has been such a blessing.  Thank you so much for taking the time out of your day on a holiday evening to care for someone you've never met.  I hope you can realize how much that meant to me. Truly.
> ....................P
> 
> Update: Oh my gosh.... I just hung up with Deb... she and her husband are coming back here and bringing me dinner! Did they hear my stomach growling from there?  Incredible people...truly.



This is so wonderful



cclovesdis said:


> I'm starting a new, full-time job on Monday!



   



mommyof2Pirates said:


> The boys watched the christmas specials that were on tonight.  Merry Madagascar and the kung fu panda xmas special.  They were ok nothing exciting.  The boys seemed pretty bored.  They are off to bed now.  My dh is sleeping on the couch.  So I guess I will just go to bed too.  I remember years ago this was always a big night to go out to the local bar and gather with friends that you havent seen in awhile.  We use to go out around 10 or 11 pm.  Now I am in bed well before that time and could never imagine staying out until 2am.  Gosh I am starting to feel so old.
> 
> Goodnight all......



I taped both of those for us to watch as a family tonight.  Wonder if my 13 yr old DS will also be bored?   I can't imagine staying out late now either!



my3princes said:


> The honor is was all mine.  Pam is so strong, her husband is a lucky man.  I feel blessed to be able to help her through a tough time.  It was just a year ago that we were fortunate to have the support of our family and friends through our medical ordeal.  She was totally put together and absolutely beautiful.  I can not imagine her being 70 lbs heavier.  I've tried to get her to come here for the night, but understand her wanting to be close to her husband.  We will be bringing her a turkey dinner tomorrow night for sure.  Hopefully she'll get to spend a bit more time with her husband tomorrow and maybe the breathing tube can be removed.  That would be something extra to be thankful for.  Keep lifting them up in your prayers, they are feeling it.



This is so wonderful!

Thinking about doing some cyber shopping today.  I'm a little confused about what time different store are starting online specials but I know I saw some starting today.  Saw FIFA '11 on sale I think at BB so I will atleast get that today.  Tayrn, will get my order in soon.  50'sJayne thanks for the skin info and reminders - good to know

Have a great day everyone!

Shawn


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone

My mil's stuffing recipe was made yesterday afternoon and is sitting in the frig waiting to be cooked.  The turkey is getting ready to go in the oven (i have to  leave here around 11:30 and if there is no traffic it is a 45 minute drive.  I need to get everything on the table by 2.)

Ds and his gf made 2 cheesecakes last night.  She is taking one to her family and we are taking one.  We used a little bit from each to make a small one for here in case there are no left overs from in laws.  They took over 2 hours to make the 2 of them.  I would have had them done in about a half an hour.  Even my dh said to me when they left "Didn't take longer than it should have?"  The problem is they were working in my kitchen and breakfast nook so if you wanted something fromthe kitchen you were always bumping into them.  It took me 5 minutes to make a piece of toast (dinner I wasn't hungry from cooking).  Crust was being made in the kitchen and the filling was being made in the breakfast nook.  

Just have to put food in the oven and the crockpots (potatoes go in there one for white and one for sweet.  we don't do mashed or candied)  Will probably quilt for a while. 

Ds2 made it home last night.  The turnpike was bumper to bumper.  He was telling me that his engineering friends were checking the website to see where the traffic jams were.

cc Congrats on the new job.  We need details!

Pamela and Deb I am glad that you were able to hook up.  I'm glad that Deb was able to share her knowledge of the place.  I hope it makes you feel more comfortable.  It is funny how in this day and age we can at times be lonelier than ever.  We are so busy that we don't have time to make friends yet we come on here and talk about things you would with our friends.  Pamela I am so glad that Deb was able to help.  I wish I was closer to help out too.

To each and everyone one of my DIS WISH friends Have a happy and healthy Thanksgiving.


----------



## pjlla

Well.....Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

I'm feeling the need to spend a few minutes in positive thought, so I am choosing to start the day by listing some things I am thankful for.

1.  DH's intact and normal neurological status.

2.  A wonderful medical center within driving distance of home full of super skilled doctors, nurses, and others medical professionals.  I'm sure I will continue to meet many more of these wonderful folks in the days ahead.

3.  My parents..... I only pray that they know how very much I appreciate all that they are doing.  There aren't words enough to say it.

4.  All of our family.  I know they all wish they were geographically closer to be able to help.... but just knowing they are there, getting their prayers and phone calls etc, is such a great feeling.

5.  True friends, both near and far, who walk the walk and not just talk the talk, when it comes to support.  Rides for my kids, meals and visits for me and DH, hugs, love, and prayer..... all of these things are more valuable than gold to me right now, and my true friends are providing them.

6.  A long holiday weekend. Sure it is tough to deal with this over T.giving, but the fact that I have 5 days to NOT worry about how my kids are going to get back and forth to school and their daily activities is a huge weight off my mind right now.

7.  A decent night's sleep.  This place was really quiet last night and I was "alone" in this waiting room for the first time.  I got about 5 solid hours of sleep, only waking once.  That sleep will serve me well today, I'm sure.

6.  DH's job.  For the time being I have NO worries about our financial status. His paycheck will continue to arrive on schedule. And then, when disability kicks in, we will still be okay.  I'm sure you can all understand what an enormous burden that takes from my shoulders.

7.  My job.  Praise GOD for a flexible job.  I called them Sunday and said "you won't see my until at least January.  Sorry about that." and it was as easy as that!!  Sure, I won't get paid... but that is okay... at least I will still have a job to go back to when I'm ready.

8. Good health insurance.  DS expressed a concern to me yesterday about the cost of this whole thing.  It was so nice to be able to honestly tell him not to worry about a thing.  I'm not sure myself exactly how this will all work with the insurance, but I know we've met our deductible for 2010, so I think our out of pocket will be very minimal.

9.  My children.... for the mature, responsible, loving, helpful, wonderful kids they are.  Just a hug from them gives me so much strength.

10.  Blessings, big and small.  No matter how awful this is (and honestly, it is seeming particularly awful this morning), it could have been SO MUCH WORSE. He WILL recover from this and return to his normal self with just a few new exterior battle scars.  I fully understand that I could be planning a funeral right now or deciding what brain injury center to send him to... just the fact that I am only waiting for the breathing tube issue to be resolved for now is truly miraculous.  

Love to you all on this Thanksgiving day.  Enjoy it with your friends and family!............P


----------



## mikamah

Pamela-I pray those positive thoughts are able to bring you some comfort today.


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Pamela-I pray those positive thoughts are able to bring you some comfort today.



Comfort me and make me weepy at the same time... but that's okay.

Funny how silly little things can make or break your day during a time like this.  Deb not only brought me DINNER last night, but the fixings for one of my favorite breakfast!  I just enjoyed a delightful peanut butter and banana sandwich on a Sandwich Thin.  It brought a smile to my face to eat something that tasted like I was home.

But of course... I went downstairs to get coffee... I've had the same coffee at the same deli for days now.... and I finally "earned" a free coffee with my punch card (who knew I'd be here THAT long  ).... well...they are locked up for the day.... the place that is supposed to be open 24/7 is CLOSED!  I stood there like a dejected puppy looking through the glass for a moment.  I mean, I can STILL get coffee at the bakery... I won't die from lack of coffee.... but I had my new "routine" disturbed and such and it made me feel like a grumpy toddler!  So stupid, I know... but amazing how little it takes to throw me for a loop right now.  

Been in to see DH this morning.  They tried to reduce the sedation during the night, but he got a bit agitated and started to pull at the breathing tube, so they had to bump it up again.  They will try again this morning to reduce the sedation because it is affecting his breathing... the machine needs to bump on to breathe for him more often than they would like.  

Most everything else is looking good.  No temperature (was starting to go up yesterday), chest sounds clear (new xray this morning... waiting for results), good bowel sounds, no DVT, head incision clean (but WOW... it isn't pretty... saw it this morning).  

You know, when he was squeezing my hand in the PACU yesterday and "responding" to my voice, I thought it was nice, but I didn't fully appreciate HOW nice.  I would give so much to have him that alert right now and get a hand squeeze and know for sure that he knows I am there.  

Sorry to be a downer today ladies.... the weeping has begun in earnest and I'm afraid I won't be able to stem the flow today.  I'm so sorry....... ttyl..........P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving. I love Thanksgiving because I just feel like there are not as many unrealistic expectations associated with it. It's pretty simple--celebrating all of our blessings. Anyhow, I know tonight that I am very blessed. Thank you all for sharing this year with me.



Ditto Rose! I could not have said it better myself.

Pam- Dont you ever say sorry for weeping or feeling down.  We are here for you whether its to read your amazing lists of positives that you have thought about or to listen to you sob and weep about how horrible it all is.  You are being so strong but it is only fair to you to let yourself be emotional too.  Even though it could have been worse it is still a horrible thing for dh and you and your family to go through.  Dont feel bad letting it out.  We are here for you.  Dh, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers more than ever.  I hope today brings some more positives for you to list.  


We are anxiously waiting the macy's day parade to start.  The boys have been waiting since 8am by the tv watching the pre-show.  It actually is my favorite part of the day.  I am going to head down to the corner store to get a newspaper this morning so I can scope out the adds for tomorrow.  I need to get the best deals I can so I will have some things for the kids under the tree.   We were able to really cut back this year with family and friends so that has made me feel better.  At first I was wondering how I would get it all covered.  Now I think xmas shopping will be a bit more managable.

I hope you have a great thanksgiving!  Count your blessings today!


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> Well.....Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> I'm feeling the need to spend a few minutes in positive thought, so I am choosing to start the day by listing some things I am thankful for.
> 
> 1.  DH's intact and normal neurological status.
> 
> 2.  A wonderful medical center within driving distance of home full of super skilled doctors, nurses, and others medical professionals.  I'm sure I will continue to meet many more of these wonderful folks in the days ahead.
> 
> 3.  My parents..... I only pray that they know how very much I appreciate all that they are doing.  There aren't words enough to say it.
> 
> 4.  All of our family.  I know they all wish they were geographically closer to be able to help.... but just knowing they are there, getting their prayers and phone calls etc, is such a great feeling.
> 
> 5.  True friends, both near and far, who walk the walk and not just talk the talk, when it comes to support.  Rides for my kids, meals and visits for me and DH, hugs, love, and prayer..... all of these things are more valuable than gold to me right now, and my true friends are providing them.
> 
> 6.  A long holiday weekend. Sure it is tough to deal with this over T.giving, but the fact that I have 5 days to NOT worry about how my kids are going to get back and forth to school and their daily activities is a huge weight off my mind right now.
> 
> 7.  A decent night's sleep.  This place was really quiet last night and I was "alone" in this waiting room for the first time.  I got about 5 solid hours of sleep, only waking once.  That sleep will serve me well today, I'm sure.
> 
> 6.  DH's job.  For the time being I have NO worries about our financial status. His paycheck will continue to arrive on schedule. And then, when disability kicks in, we will still be okay.  I'm sure you can all understand what an enormous burden that takes from my shoulders.
> 
> 7.  My job.  Praise GOD for a flexible job.  I called them Sunday and said "you won't see my until at least January.  Sorry about that." and it was as easy as that!!  Sure, I won't get paid... but that is okay... at least I will still have a job to go back to when I'm ready.
> 
> 8. Good health insurance.  DS expressed a concern to me yesterday about the cost of this whole thing.  It was so nice to be able to honestly tell him not to worry about a thing.  I'm not sure myself exactly how this will all work with the insurance, but I know we've met our deductible for 2010, so I think our out of pocket will be very minimal.
> 
> 9.  My children.... for the mature, responsible, loving, helpful, wonderful kids they are.  Just a hug from them gives me so much strength.
> 
> 10.  Blessings, big and small.  No matter how awful this is (and honestly, it is seeming particularly awful this morning), it could have been SO MUCH WORSE. He WILL recover from this and return to his normal self with just a few new exterior battle scars.  I fully understand that I could be planning a funeral right now or deciding what brain injury center to send him to... just the fact that I am only waiting for the breathing tube issue to be resolved for now is truly miraculous.
> 
> Love to you all on this Thanksgiving day.  Enjoy it with your friends and family!............P





pjlla said:


> Comfort me and make me weepy at the same time... but that's okay.
> 
> Funny how silly little things can make or break your day during a time like this.  Deb not only brought me DINNER last night, but the fixings for one of my favorite breakfast!  I just enjoyed a delightful peanut butter and banana sandwich on a Sandwich Thin.  It brought a smile to my face to eat something that tasted like I was home.
> 
> But of course... I went downstairs to get coffee... I've had the same coffee at the same deli for days now.... and I finally "earned" a free coffee with my punch card (who knew I'd be here THAT long  ).... well...they are locked up for the day.... the place that is supposed to be open 24/7 is CLOSED!  I stood there like a dejected puppy looking through the glass for a moment.  I mean, I can STILL get coffee at the bakery... I won't die from lack of coffee.... but I had my new "routine" disturbed and such and it made me feel like a grumpy toddler!  So stupid, I know... but amazing how little it takes to throw me for a loop right now.
> 
> Been in to see DH this morning.  They tried to reduce the sedation during the night, but he got a bit agitated and started to pull at the breathing tube, so they had to bump it up again.  They will try again this morning to reduce the sedation because it is affecting his breathing... the machine needs to bump on to breathe for him more often than they would like.
> 
> Most everything else is looking good.  No temperature (was starting to go up yesterday), chest sounds clear (new xray this morning... waiting for results), good bowel sounds, no DVT, head incision clean (but WOW... it isn't pretty... saw it this morning).
> 
> You know, when he was squeezing my hand in the PACU yesterday and "responding" to my voice, I thought it was nice, but I didn't fully appreciate HOW nice.  I would give so much to have him that alert right now and get a hand squeeze and know for sure that he knows I am there.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer today ladies.... the weeping has begun in earnest and I'm afraid I won't be able to stem the flow today.  I'm so sorry....... ttyl..........P



 Pamela, bless your heart!   You need some relief from all the stress and worry and exhaustion so don't feel bad about how you are feeling.  You are so strong and you can't hold it together all the time.  I am amazed at how positive you are and all the good things that you can list about this situation.  Every day there are a few setbacks but overall it sounds like he is doing amazingly well for being so seriously injured.  It really is a miracle that your DH was not hurt much worse than he was.  I bet on some level that he does know that you are there, even if he can't show you.  

I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## lisah0711

*Happy Thanksgiving to all my BL friends!*

*Taryn,* I hope that you can get some more rest and start to feel a little more like yourself.  

*Jeanette,* flan sounds yummy!  Enjoy!  

Safe travels, *dvccruiser76*!  

*Susan,* nice to see you!   I was wondering how you were doing during this busy week. Come back and tell us about all your bargains from Black Friday!  

*CC,* so excited for you and your new job starting on Monday!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving. I love Thanksgiving because I just feel like there are not as many unrealistic expectations associated with it. It's pretty simple--celebrating all of our blessings. Anyhow, I know tonight that I am very blessed. Thank you all for sharing this year with me.



Well said, Rose.  Thank you for being part of our group!  



my3princes said:


> The honor is was all mine.  Pam is so strong, her husband is a lucky man.  I feel blessed to be able to help her through a tough time.  It was just a year ago that we were fortunate to have the support of our family and friends through our medical ordeal.  She was totally put together and absolutely beautiful.  I can not imagine her being 70 lbs heavier.  I've tried to get her to come here for the night, but understand her wanting to be close to her husband.  We will be bringing her a turkey dinner tomorrow night for sure.  Hopefully she'll get to spend a bit more time with her husband tomorrow and maybe the breathing tube can be removed.  That would be something extra to be thankful for.  Keep lifting them up in your prayers, they are feeling it.



Wow, Deb!    Aren't you the sweetest thing?    I know that you have so much to be thankful for this year yourself and how fortuitous that you were able to help Pamela so much.  

*Kathy,* good luck on your race today!  

*Shawn,* glad that it is a beautiful sunny day.  Enjoy your celebrations later this week-end.  

*dona,* enjoy your Thanksgiving!   Did your inlaws ever get a stove/oven that could be used?

I wish you all a safe and happy Thanksgiving!    I am thankful for each and every one of you!


----------



## flipflopmom

Morning all!  Taking a minute from my quiet online browsing to wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving, with a special for P.  Glad you got a good night's sleep, hope you got your coffee, and feel our PPD coming your way!

Late night, slept 2 more hours on couch, got up and finished the pumpkin rolls.  It was late before everyone went to sleep, so they're sleeping in, and I'm looking for deals.  DVR'ing the parade!  

HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!  LOVE TO YOU ALL!

FYI - Disney store has 20% off all orders today, plus free shipping over $75.  Got Sophie done off commission from 1 PC show!!!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning







I spoke to Pam this morning.  Her husband is going to be kept sedated today and they won't try to extibate until tomorrow.  She is going to go home and spend some time with her kids today   She said her kids really need her today, and I know that she needs to be with them.  Hopefully she can get some rest at home too.  Spending time at the hospital is so draining, I really don't know how she's managed this long.  Please pray that he has a restful healing day and that they will be able to remove the breathing tube tomorrow


----------



## mikamah

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving, dear friends.

I thought I'd have some time, an hour to be exact to post before the race, but a friend of michael's and his mom did the race with us this morning, and they showed up to pick us up at 6:45 in stead of 7:45, so we had a nice visit before the race.  The race was so fun, and I was so proud of Michael and how hard he ran.  The two of them took off ahead of us, and my friend is faster than me, so she ended up going ahead and actually racing.  The boys were a little ahead of me, and I'd start to catch up and see one of them look behind and see me gaining on them and they start to run again.  Right about mile 2, I was able to catch up to them and freak them out, and then it was on.  They came in just ahead of me.  My time was 43 something, so not my best, but still under the 16 min sweeping pace, so I'm happy.  

The turkey is in the oven, though I had it thawing since saturday, there was still some ice on the bottom, so hope it doesn't add to much time.  I'm so not a cook, and usually like my meat boneless.  I did remember to take the giblets out though.

Pamela- My heart goes out to you.  I'm sure they have told you that very often it takes a while to get a patient to the point where he can be weaned down on the sedation weaned from the vent, and I'm sure with his injuries they will want to be very cautious and make sure he is completely ready to have that tube out before they pull it.  Hang in there.   Hope you are able to get lots of hugs from your kids today.  

Thursday 11/25 QOTD- Since it is the official start of the holiday season, share a funny holiday memory with us today.

When michael was 5, all he wanted for Christmas was a magic kit, and when I'd ask him about anything else, he's say, "just the magic kit and then I can abracadabra everything else I want."

Have a wonderful day.  I am so thankful to have you all here.


----------



## lisah0711

my3princes said:


> I spoke to Pam this morning.  Her husband is going to be kept sedated today and they won't try to extibate until tomorrow.  She is going to go home and spend some time with her kids today   She said her kids really need her today, and I know that she needs to be with them.  Hopefully she can get some rest at home too.  Spending time at the hospital is so draining, I really don't know how she's managed this long.  Please pray that he has a restful healing day and that they will be able to remove the breathing tube tomorrow



Thanks for the update, Deb.  You always have the coolest graphics!    And you are such a good friend to be there for Pamela.  



mikamah said:


> Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving, dear friends.
> 
> I thought I'd have some time, an hour to be exact to post before the race, but a friend of michael's and his mom did the race with us this morning, and they showed up to pick us up at 6:45 in stead of 7:45, so we had a nice visit before the race.  The race was so fun, and I was so proud of Michael and how hard he ran.  The two of them took off ahead of us, and my friend is faster than me, so she ended up going ahead and actually racing.  The boys were a little ahead of me, and I'd start to catch up and see one of them look behind and see me gaining on them and they start to run again.  Right about mile 2, I was able to catch up to them and freak them out, and then it was on.  They came in just ahead of me.  My time was 43 something, so not my best, but still under the 16 min sweeping pace, so I'm happy.
> 
> The turkey is in the oven, though I had it thawing since saturday, there was still some ice on the bottom, so hope it doesn't add to much time.  I'm so not a cook, and usually like my meat boneless.  I did remember to take the giblets out though.
> 
> Pamela- My heart goes out to you.  I'm sure they have told you that very often it takes a while to get a patient to the point where he can be weaned down on the sedation weaned from the vent, and I'm sure with his injuries they will want to be very cautious and make sure he is completely ready to have that tube out before they pull it.  Hang in there.   Hope you are able to get lots of hugs from your kids today.
> 
> Thursday 11/25 QOTD- Since it is the official start of the holiday season, share a funny holiday memory with us today.
> 
> When michael was 5, all he wanted for Christmas was a magic kit, and when I'd ask him about anything else, he's say, "just the magic kit and then I can abracadabra everything else I want."
> 
> Have a wonderful day.  I am so thankful to have you all here.



  on finishing your race today, Kathy.    Soon you will be doing it again!  

I love this story about Michael.  If only it was so easy!  

Hmmm, funny holiday memory . . . when I was in my 20's I somehow was assigned the job of cooking the turkey.  Well, I didn't know much about turkey anatomy but did manage to get the stuff out of the inside.  However, after the turkey was cooked and we started to carve it, there didn't seem to be much breast meat --- turns out that I had cooked it upside down!    It was very moist!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Cupcaker

Good morning everyone!  I out did myself yesterday and did all my baking.  All I had to do today is dress and bake the ham.  My honey butter came out yummy.  Cam- I even made your pumpkin muffins  This is the first time in years that Im not rushing around trying to finish cooking by dinner.  Our plans are to visit my parents for thanksgiving lunch, then going to BF's aunts house for thanksgiving dinner.  Theyre all within 30 miles, so we dont have to travel far.

For those of you traveling, have a safe trip.

Pamela- I am amazed by how strong you are.  I know theres times where we get down, but you are a strong woman and that will get you through it.  Its actually those times that we feel down that make us stronger, so dont feel bad.  Vent as much as you want.  We are here to listen and support you.  I hope you have a good time with your family.  I am thinking about you and dh.

Taryn- hope the mono clears up soon

Dvccruiser76- have a safe and fun thanksgiving

50sJayne- thats nice that you had some of the stuff already.  Keep us updated.

CC- congrats, thats great news!

Lindsay- I used to leave my house at 10 or 11 to go out too.  Now I dread being out that late.  Were not old, just need our beauty sleep

Kathy- that sounds like the best race ever.  I also like the story about Michael and his magic kit.

Donna- glad your DS2 got home safe.  Have a happy thankgiving

Deb- you are wonderful, thank you for visiting P.

Happy thanksgiving everyone.   to all because I am thankful for all of you.

Jeanette


----------



## tigger813

Pamela- We will say a special prayer for you and your family today! Lots of love and hugs coming your way!!!!!

About to get out the football snacks for the game! DSIL should be here shortly so we can have a drink too! I'm also going to drink more water. The turkey is in the oven. We will just have to make the potatoes and green bean casserole later. I will also bake the dressing and microwave the honey glazed carrots.

I'm feeling a but tired so I won't drink too much today. I was happy to see that this morning my weight had not changed after my workout! Feeling good about my eating today. I will control it and drink lots of water.

Patriots game has just started so I need to go!

Happy Thanksgiving to all celebrating today! Be safe and don't eat too much! LOL!

DSIL has just arrived so I really need to go!


----------



## cclovesdis

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Congrats CC!  That is awesome.  Good for you!



Thanks! Your DSs are so lucky to have a mom with your determination for a great Christmas, despite everything else. And, you are also giving them the gift of health! 

Not sure what you are thinking of getting DSs, but there are some great sales tomorrow! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving. I love Thanksgiving because I just feel like there are not as many unrealistic expectations associated with it. It's pretty simple--celebrating all of our blessings. Anyhow, I know tonight that I am very blessed. Thank you all for sharing this year with me.



I love this! 

Thanks for the congrats! 



my3princes said:


> That is awesome news.  What are you doing?  Details...details





pjlla said:


> WOOHOO!!! Let's hear about it!  What a reason to give thanks!



Thanks to both of you!  It is a quality assurance position for a local company that works with various metals. It is similar to my last position, but I have more expectations. I will be doing various things, including verifying that a finished product is first-quality. There are a few of us in the department, and my position works primarly with the larger products. There are lots of opportunities for advancement too! I may be doing some other things too, but it depends on how many products I have to check on a given day/week. I am very excited!



my3princes said:


> The honor is was all mine.  Pam is so strong, her husband is a lucky man.  I feel blessed to be able to help her through a tough time.  It was just a year ago that we were fortunate to have the support of our family and friends through our medical ordeal.  She was totally put together and absolutely beautiful.  I can not imagine her being 70 lbs heavier.  I've tried to get her to come here for the night, but understand her wanting to be close to her husband.  We will be bringing her a turkey dinner tomorrow night for sure.  Hopefully she'll get to spend a bit more time with her husband tomorrow and maybe the breathing tube can be removed.  That would be something extra to be thankful for.  Keep lifting them up in your prayers, they are feeling it.



I am speechless. You are so humble. 



mikamah said:


> *and we are just like them, as long as we put our minds to it, we can accomplish anything. *
> 
> CC- congrats on the new job!!!  I am so happy for you.



Very well said! 

Thanks!


----------



## cclovesdis

SettinSail said:


> Have a great time today and remember you are choosing what you want to do today - you are in control.  Whatever your choices are, there is no reason to feel guilty.  You may choose to eat lightly or you may choose to indulge on this one day or one meal or one particular food.  Enjoy your choices!



Also very well said! 

Thanks to you too! 

*Dona*: Thanks!  You and your family are so good to your relatives! 



pjlla said:


> I'm feeling the need to spend a few minutes in positive thought, so I am choosing to start the day by listing some things I am thankful for.



Love your list!  Please do not feel like you need to apologize. We all understand. Know that you, DH, and your family are always in my thoughts and prayers. 

Thanks *Lisa*!



flipflopmom said:


> FYI - Disney store has 20% off all orders today, plus free shipping over $75.  Got Sophie done off commission from 1 PC show!!!



 Sweet! I know Sophie will love her gifts! 

*Deb*: Thanks for the update on Pamela and her husband. They are definitely in my prayers.

*Kathy*: Great job with your race! Loved the story about the boys! 



mikamah said:


> Thursday 11/25 QOTD- Since it is the official start of the holiday season, share a funny holiday memory with us today.



My parents still tell me about how one year I played with the box more than the toy. I don't even know what toy it was. 

One year I wanted this doll that came in a carrying case, which doubled as a pretend pregnancy device. So, when you opened it up the first time you found out if you "had" a girl, boy, or twins. Then, you got to use it as a carrying case (think backpack) for your child/children. I "had" a girl. This was the one thing I had to have that year. I was probably eight. I don't know what Santa was thinking when he picked out that to deliver.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good afternoon! We are watching the dog show. We used to have a black and tan coon hound who was the best dog ever! I adored her. So we love seeing the hound category.

P--enjoy your day with your kids.

QOTD--when Tom was 8 or 9 and almost over Santa we got him a video game system. (Keep in mind we don't even have cable tv and we were very strict with vidoe games, etc.) Anyhow, when he opened it he said--I know there's a Santa, because you would never have got this for me! Priceless.

Kathy--congrats on the race.

We got up and ran 5k this morning before it started raining, so I should get my steps in today.

Enjoy the day everyone.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  My kids get so excited about Santa coming.  Mind you only one still believes   Last year they got up at 1 AM to see if he had been there.  Once they found the stockings and gifts they had to open them and play for a couple of hours before going back to bed  Crazy kids


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: 13 years ago this Christmas , DH and I got married 2 days after Christmas! Now, we rarely have a white Christmas here in NE! Well, 1997, was an unusually white Christmas. I was a special needs aide at the time and De. 23 was the last day of school before the break. I was working all day and then was supposed to head up to DH's (then DF's) apartment that night for one last day of peace and quiet before the wedding. Well, we were supposed to have 3 inches of snow that day! Well, the weathermen couldn't have been more WRONG! We ended up with 3 FEET! Parents were calling the school all day to yell and ask why school hadn't been canceled. All the men who worked at the school went out during the last hour to dig everyone out and help the snow plow guys shovel us all out. So needless to say we didn't have that last quiet night. I remember talking to my sister and telling her to bring boots when they flew in on Christmas night as we had a lot of snow. She didn't believe me so I told her to put on the weather channel as they were showing the storm a lot that day. We had a snow plow not only plow the driveway but also half the front yard so people could park at the house after the wedding and reception. I have a funny photo of me walking to the limo on my wedding day holding up my dress wearing big fluffy snow boots! It's quite funny. It even snowed during our reception and our attendants were throwing snowballs at us the whole time! It was GORGEOUS and I never regret having our wedding so close to Christmas! It was MAGICAL! We had Christmas invitations and lots of poinsettias all around the church. We bot love Christmas so it is very special for us!

Dinner is done and cleaned up! The damage for the day has been done. I've had 3 bottles of SOBE water today and if I have the energy later I will try and get a few more miles in tonight before I crash! I also had 2 of my peppermint mocha white Russians! No more alcohol today, only water and maybe some tea. DH is napping on the couch so I may follow suit on the recliner. I have to go to work at 9 in the morning and I should be home by 1 so we can put up the tree. I will pull out all the ornaments and lights tonight so they can be put up in the morning while I'm at work and then we'll decorate after that. I wish I had time to go to AC Moore to get a few more shirts tomorrow but we're skipping the Black Friday shopping though I may look on line early in the morning.

I need to finish watching the BL from last night since I fell asleep during it. We enjoyed the Pats game today and had a nice dinner with DSIL! She took most of the leftovers so I should be able to get back on track tomorrow. I didn't have any mashed potatoes. I had one helping of turkey, 2 moderate helpings of green bean casserole and 2 helpings of sausage and mushroom dressing with gravy. I ate chips and dip and cheetos for an appetizer. Nothing but water and tea the rest of the night! Hopefully I can force myself to do 2 miles tonight!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

We had a quiet Thanksgiving, which is just how I like it. Perhaps I spoke too soon. There is a lot of noise coming from outside all of a sudden. 

My goal for next week is to journal every bite. I don't know if we are going shopping tomorrow. My mother and sister want to go, but I'm not feeling it for some reason. Maybe I'll be more interested in the morning when I'm feeling more awake.

Hope everyone had a good day today!

*Pamela*:  and prayers coming your way.

Too funny *Lisa*.  I think my father is channeling this memory because my involvement with the turkey finally expanded this year to buying it. 



Cupcaker said:


> Good morning everyone!  I out did myself yesterday and did all my baking.
> Taryn- hope the mono clears up soon
> 
> CC- congrats, thats great news!



Thanks! You were very busy yesterday, but I'm guessing it made for a very relaxing day today. 



tigger813 said:


> Patriots game has just started so I need to go!



What a great game today! 



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--when Tom was 8 or 9 and almost over Santa we got him a video game system. (Keep in mind we don't even have cable tv and we were very strict with vidoe games, etc.) Anyhow, when he opened it he said--I know there's a Santa, because you would never have got this for me! Priceless.



How adorable!  for keeping the magic alive for longer!



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  My kids get so excited about Santa coming.  Mind you only one still believes   Last year they got up at 1 AM to see if he had been there.  Once they found the stockings and gifts they had to open them and play for a couple of hours before going back to bed  Crazy kids



According to my sister, I have a problem: I can't wake up on Christmas morning. She, on the other hand, is exactly like your DSs. 

*Tracey*: You wedding sounds wonderful! It must have been so beautiful with all that snow!


----------



## tigger813

Well, didn't get in another workout today but I will get up in the morning and do 3 miles before going to work to give 2 massages. I'm drinking my water again. I actually took a decent nap on the chair earlier. I woke up and felt kind of sick so I went and had a can of Coke. I haven't had a non diet coke in so long. It did make me feel a bit better. I'll get back on track tomorrow. I hope to make my goal by Tuesday so I'm going to work really hard. No alcohol the rest of the weekend. Just lots of Herbalife shakes and water. I may have a little more turkey and dressing. It was good but really salty. I will also have my light peppermint stick ice cream for a treat. 

I will do 3 miles each morning and also do Bob's strength workout each day. Finally getting over that hump and reaching 50 pounds has gotten me inspired to finish this journey. After getting back from my trip I plan on officially becoming a wellness coach. My DSIL will be my first client. We're starting after New Year's. She has tried a lot of different diets. She was doing the no carbs thing and realized that just wasn't working. DH and I told her about the shakes and how good they are. I really hope I can help her. She will be my first goal!

Finishing watching the BL from last night with all the former contestants. Really interesting!

TTFN


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Evening!

I decided to get a jump on tomorrow, since I suspect some of you will be on much earlier than I! While I know that usually the day after American Thanksgiving the question is about how you did or getting back on track -- Surprise! I'm shaking things up a little!

Friday 11/26/10 QOTD: The day after American Thanksgiving has come to be known as "Black Friday", so-called because stores get "in the black" with the massive purchases made to kick-off the holiday season. People make game plans, study store floor plans, camp out the night before or show up at 2am to get a spot in line. Some start scouring for ads and sign up for Black Friday websites months ahead. What about you? Do you "do" Black Friday? How? Why or Why Not? Are there any lessons you can share you've learned from Black Friday you can apply to weight loss?

Maria


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats Rose&Mike & 50sjayne!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------35!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 9
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 2
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 1
Excused------------------------- 3
weigh ins----------------------- 21
gains---------------------------- 6
maintains------------------------ 1
losses-------------------------- 14
new or returning members -------- 0


*Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 11!*
This weeks group loss = 16.4 pounds!  
Average percentage of weight lost 0.37 % 
Total group weight loss so far 319.1 pounds!  
Will the group make it to 350?     
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
(21+234)/ 67 = 39 %  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a *TOP 10LIST * which is everybody over 0.6% loss!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 11 Superstars!!* 
#10- 0.34% - dvccruiser76 
#9- 0.38% - Cupcaker
#8- 0.44% - momof2gr8kids 
#7- 0.48% - liesel  
#6- 0.75% - TIE!  SettingSail & KristiMc  
#5- 0.80% - tigger813
#4- 0.97% - Dreamer24 
#3- 1.02% - corinnak 
#2- 1.36% - lovedvc
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 11 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 2.28% - tggrrstarr  

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * tggrrstarr *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Pamela - sending prayers and pixie dust for your husband, you and your children.  I hope you are able to get some decent sleep again tonight.


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning all!   Well, I am a maintainer this week just by the skin of my teeth!  I will have to be very reasonable with my 2 celebrations this weekend and then really try harder next week on eating.  My exercise has saved me from a gain this week.

We have lots of snow this morning, I will guess 5-6 inches.  Being from the South, I do not like driving in the snow and I am not used to it.  But today I have to drive DS to a birthday party after school.  I drove the kids into school this morning and it was not bad, the roads have been cleared.  We do have a big crunchy hump of snow to get over to get back into the courtyard at our apartment. So, hoping for the best this afternoon.  I will pick up DS right after school at 3:30 and we will have about a 30 minute drive out there.  I want to get back home before it gets too dark and the rush hour traffic starts.  It gets dark so early and traffic here is MASSIVE

Deb, thanks for the update on Pamela's husband.  So glad she got to go home and be with the kids for awhile.

Enjoyed all the Holiday memories, some good ones!  I watched the BL special yesterday and then showed my family the "highlights" when they got home.
(they do not cry like I do when watching!)  Then we watched the dog show live.  We really enjoyed it even though "our" dog did not win.  So many beautiful animals!

I picked up the FIFA '11 game from Best Buy online yesterday, BF special for $34.99.  Regular price is $59.99.  Free shipping too!   If I was in the US, I would participate in BF.  But, I would do it mostly online if I could.  I would not camp out in lines early in the morning.  DH did that a few times for specials at Best Buy but he was never able to get the item so quit doing that.
I do like to go out with my sister around 8 am and see what we can find.  I like to go out the day after Cmas too.  Just fun to be out with the crowds, but not the crazy overnight crowds

Have a great Friday!   Hope you have the day off today!   I will be heading off to yoga in about an hour and then I will tackle more Cmas decorations around the apt.

Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

Oh wow - the list of losers came out while I was posting

What are you doing up at 2:30 am Shannon   ???????????????????

So excited to be #6 from last week.

Congrats to all the biggest losers and to tggrstarr

Shawn


----------



## Zoesmama03

Hey everyone.  I disappeared some.  I know some may have seen me posting on the other threads.  I wasn't ignoring just kinda in a funk with this weight loss stuff.  I had a very rough patch financially in the grocery department.  Much gratitude goes to my brother for providing some food for us to get us through.  I wasn't able to concentrate on food much at all the past few weeks. I had little interest in working out either. 

Oddly enough I was down some weight, at least from what I had gotten up to but not having extras around to try to snack on helped big time on keeping to 3 meals.  

I know tomorrow is weigh in but I've missed some.  I'm not sure I'm 100% back into game plan mode so let me try to see if I can get back to reading enough to keep up half way.


----------



## cclovesdis

Just a minute to post today's mini-challenge, because we are going out this morning.

The value of protein is becoming increasingly noticeable and people, especially us, are much more aware of this. Enjoy 2 servings of protein today.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I spoke to Pam this morning.  Her husband is going to be kept sedated today and they won't try to extibate until tomorrow.  She is going to go home and spend some time with her kids today   She said her kids really need her today, and I know that she needs to be with them.  Hopefully she can get some rest at home too.  Spending time at the hospital is so draining, I really don't know how she's managed this long.  Please pray that he has a restful healing day and that they will be able to remove the breathing tube tomorrow



Deb, thanks for keeping everyone updated.  When I finally made the decision to leave, I just wanted to pack up and go, so I didn't take the time to come and post.  



mikamah said:


> Pamela- My heart goes out to you.  I'm sure they have told you that very often it takes a while to get a patient to the point where he can be weaned down on the sedation weaned from the vent, and I'm sure with his injuries they will want to be very cautious and make sure he is completely ready to have that tube out before they pull it.  Hang in there.   Hope you are able to get lots of hugs from your kids today.


 Exactlly right... they are being super cautious with his airway.  Between his facial/mouth injuries and his pre-existing neurological disorder that can cause muscle weakness in the throat, they are being slow in the extubation because if they extubate and he isn't breathing well, replacing the tube may prove difficult if not impossible.  And the alternative (tracheotomy) has me terrified.  But I know that that is a possibility today.  



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for the update, Deb.  You always have the coolest graphics!    And you are such a good friend to be there for Pamela.
> 
> :Hmmm, funny holiday memory . . . when I was in my 20's I somehow was assigned the job of cooking the turkey.  Well, I didn't know much about turkey anatomy but did manage to get the stuff out of the inside.  However, after the turkey was cooked and we started to carve it, there didn't seem to be much breast meat --- turns out that I had cooked it upside down!    It was very moist!
> 
> Have a great day all!


I'm guessing your turkey was a fresh one from maybe a local farmer?  I know that the first time I was given a really fresh turkey to cook, it didn't have that "flat spot" on the back that your normal frozen grocery store turkey has and so it was really tough to tell.  And sure enough, I cooked it upside down.... but it came out fine.  


Morning all.... let me tell you some more about Deb.  When I called her yesterday to tell her that she wouldn't need to come bring me T.giving dinner (although I'm sorry I missed it.... I was looking forward to the beans  ) I expressed some concern about DH being here alone and my being so far away if he needed someone.  She said if that happened I could call her and she would come right over to be here for him.  And I KNOW she would have put her money where her mouth is and done just that if need be.

Without getting too sappy, let me just tell you.... Deb has already proven to be more of a friend than some "friends" I've known for many years.  I guess in a situation like this people really start to show their true colors.  I've been updating a lot on FB to keep extended family in the know.  Folks from town, people I only know in passing and to say a quick hi, are showing support with nice comments and words of concern, phone calls.... and meanwhile, people I considered real friends have ignored every word, every update, everything I've said on FB.  Maybe its just too much... too much bad news, too much drama for a holiday.  But honestly... is one quick "thinking of you" comment too much to expect?  

I enjoyed my short visit home yesterday, but they predicted freezing rain and winter weather driving conditions for last night into this morning so I thought it best to cut short my visit and return here last night.  It made me pretty sad, because I feel like I barely got home before I had to turn around.  I did get a nice meal and a shower and, more importantly, love and hugs from the kids, my parents, and the kitty.  I got to organize some stuff that has come in like mail, etc, and open some cards that have arrived.  And I got to see the flowers that DH's department at work sent before they died.  So beautiful!

DD made the return trip here with me.   DS asked to come along too, but I was able to talk him out of it.  This is so tough... I want to be with him and obviously he wants to be with me, but I want to protect him somewhat too.  He got a bit teary, but didn't really argue with me.

I KNEW I couldn't convince DD to stay behind, so I didn't even try.  And it is so nice to have company.  But she can't stay here indefinitely, so I will try to find a way to get her home later today or tomorrow morning at the latest.  Perhaps by then we will have some company here and I can ship her home with them.  I don't want my folks to make a return trip here anytime soon.  They are doing enough for me at my house and all, and it is a very long drive that they've already made twice.  If things look good with DH tonight, perhaps I could even leave again and get home to sleep and bring DD home.

Needless to say, my eating has been all over the board.  I don't really feel like I have been "overeating", but my irregular schedule and  limited choices are making it weird.  The one thing I KNOW I've had too much of is coffee creamer and you know what?... SO BE IT.  But I haven't lost total control and that is a good thing.  

Well... I'm going to go try to see DH before the 7 am shift change and find out if the extubation is still a "go" for this morning.  Please continue to prayer for DH and my kids and my parents especially..... and a special prayer this morning for the doctors and anesthesiologists as they attempt this procedure this morning.

I'll try to get back later....................P


----------



## flipflopmom

Morning everyone.  Doing more black friday online shopping this am.  Girls are almost done, not hard to get done w/ a limited budget.  Their "big" things are ordered, so that's a relief.  Got some good deals on a few things, AK's purse, no deal to be had.  Alas.  Since her list for us was short (movie, cd, and a purse) I'm scouring the ads for a surprise that she'll love, for cheap!  I did get her a movie (Beezus and Ramona) that she'd been wanting.  WM had it for $9, but sold out online.  Did some digging, found a 3 disc combo (dvd, blue ray, and digital) for $12.  She can load on her ipod. and still cheaper than just the dvd!

Wanted to stop in and check on p.  

P - If you know when they are going to try the procedure, send a time, and I'll drop everything to pray hard at that time, and get mom to do the same.  Otherwise, praying intermittently all morning!

"Elf on the Shelf" made his arrival last night.  CALMEST bedtime in months!

I'll check in later!  Hugs everyone!

Oh, for QOTD - We're an hour + from anything except Walmart.  DH did go there last year at 5 b/c AK wanted a sewing maching, and Sophie wanted a vacuum.  They were both on mega deal.  This year, nothing they had to have to have was a deal, so he's still in the bed.  I'm hitting up any online specials I can find.  As for applying to weight loss, there is a certain analogy of making the exception if there's something you want badly enough.  i.e. break the "diet" for pumpkin pie on Thanksgiving (cough) b/c you want it, but not eating the other desserts b/c they are not must haves.  

Happy Magical Friday!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Good morning!

Off to a good start this morning! I just finished 3.25 miles on the elliptical. Was watching a movie! I forgot to put it on when I came upstairs so I missed the end. It was on Hallmark so it'll be on again! It was called Naughty or Nice! All about positive thinking which is what I am trying to do more of!

Everyone is up at my house. I need to fold my sheets for work and wash my stones before heading over to work at 9. I should be home by 1 today. I need to stop and pick up a pie crust for DD1. She wanted to make a cheesecake pudding pie. SHe makes jello a lot but was making pudding this time and even though DH told her to read the directions, she skipped that part and made the pudding with water! That would have take a REALLY long time to solidify!

Can't wait to come home and put up the tree this afternoon. I brought up the lights so DH can check them while I'm gone. 

Time to go shower and make breakfast for everyone. I'll be making my strawberry mango shake this morning. That should hold me until I get home for lunch! Not sure if I'll have my second shake for lunch or supper. Probably supper so I can work off lunch!

TTFN 

PS Congrats to all the losers!!!!!


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> Friday 11/26/10 QOTD: The day after American Thanksgiving has come to be known as "Black Friday", so-called because stores get "in the black" with the massive purchases made to kick-off the holiday season. People make game plans, study store floor plans, camp out the night before or show up at 2am to get a spot in line. Some start scouring for ads and sign up for Black Friday websites months ahead. What about you? Do you "do" Black Friday? How? Why or Why Not? Are there any lessons you can share you've learned from Black Friday you can apply to weight loss?


Before I had Michael I did black friday which included cutting all the 10$ macy's and filenes coupons from a couple newspapers and pretty much going through those two stores and buying great deals mostly for myself.  I remember getting cute holiday decorations, towels, clothes, all sorts of stuff that I liked and the price was right.  I went out once when Michael was in daycare and the day care was open, and had a list of games for the nieces and nephews etc and did get some good deals.  This year, I was tempted by the laptops at walmart, and we got up at 6, but figure they are probably gone, so we didn't go.  That and the cocktails I drank yesterday made me want to just stay in my pajamas a bit longer.  Michael just learned about black friday so he went through the ads this morning and saw an 8$ snowcone maker he wants at toys r us, so we talked about the aggravation of the crowds to go and save 8$ just because it's a good deal.  If he really wanted it, it might be worth spending the full 15$ on a quiet day. 



pjlla said:


> Exactlly right... they are being super cautious with his airway.  Between his facial/mouth injuries and his pre-existing neurological disorder that can cause muscle weakness in the throat, they are being slow in the extubation because if they extubate and he isn't breathing well, replacing the tube may prove difficult if not impossible.  And the alternative (tracheotomy) has me terrified.  But I know that that is a possibility today.
> 
> Without getting too sappy, let me just tell you.... Deb has already proven to be more of a friend than some "friends" I've known for many years.  I guess in a situation like this people really start to show their true colors.  I've been updating a lot on FB to keep extended family in the know.  Folks from town, people I only know in passing and to say a quick hi, are showing support with nice comments and words of concern, phone calls.... and meanwhile, people I considered real friends have ignored every word, every update, everything I've said on FB.  Maybe its just too much... too much bad news, too much drama for a holiday.  But honestly... is one quick "thinking of you" comment too much to expect?
> 
> I enjoyed my short visit home yesterday, but they predicted freezing rain and winter weather driving conditions for last night into this morning so I thought it best to cut short my visit and return here last night.  It made me pretty sad, because I feel like I barely got home before I had to turn around.  I did get a nice meal and a shower and, more importantly, love and hugs from the kids, my parents, and the kitty.  I got to organize some stuff that has come in like mail, etc, and open some cards that have arrived.  And I got to see the flowers that DH's department at work sent before they died.  So beautiful!


 More hugs and prayers coming your way. You are doing  so well with all that has been thrown at you, Pamela, and if you're drinking too much coffee and even eating all over the road, and that is getting you through each hour of each day, then you do whatever it takes to get through each day, and be the strong and amazing support for dh and your family that you have been.  I can only imagine how hard it all is on you, and I hope you are able to take care of you too.  Praying dh is ready for extubation, and I hope he doesn't need a tracheostomy.  I do know if he does need the trach in, very often patients are more comfortable with the it and do not get as restless as with the oral airway, and often it will help with the weaning process too.  It's scary to see him go through yet another procedure, and I hope you have good news today and he is able to be extubated.  I'm glad you got a little family time yesterday and I'm glad dd is with you today.  I know you feel you're the one who takes care of her and everyone else too, but i hope you can lean on her a little too.  I'm sure she is worried about you too, and wants to do anything she can to help. 


cclovesdis said:


> Just a minute to post today's mini-challenge, because we are going out this morning.
> 
> The value of protein is becoming increasingly noticeable and people, especially us, are much more aware of this. Enjoy 2 servings of protein today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Thanks for these cc.  I'm guessing there's some protein in pumpkin pie.



Zoesmama03 said:


> Hey everyone.  I disappeared some.  I know some may have seen me posting on the other threads.  I wasn't ignoring just kinda in a funk with this weight loss stuff.  I had a very rough patch financially in the grocery department.  Much gratitude goes to my brother for providing some food for us to get us through.  I wasn't able to concentrate on food much at all the past few weeks. I had little interest in working out either.
> 
> Oddly enough I was down some weight, at least from what I had gotten up to but not having extras around to try to snack on helped big time on keeping to 3 meals.
> 
> I know tomorrow is weigh in but I've missed some.  I'm not sure I'm 100% back into game plan mode so let me try to see if I can get back to reading enough to keep up half way.


 We've missed you here.  Please don't feel bad about not coming here.  We are always here to listen  also when things are tough if that ever helps.  I hope things are better for you soon.



Cupcaker said:


> Good morning everyone!  I out did myself yesterday and did all my baking.  All I had to do today is dress and bake the ham.  My honey butter came out yummy.  Cam- I even made your pumpkin muffins  This is the first time in years that Im not rushing around trying to finish cooking by dinner.  Our plans are to visit my parents for thanksgiving lunch, then going to BF's aunts house for thanksgiving dinner.  Theyre all within 30 miles, so we dont have to travel far.


Honey butter and pumpking muffins sounds yummy.  Hope you had a great day.  



my3princes said:


> I spoke to Pam this morning.  Her husband is going to be kept sedated today and they won't try to extibate until tomorrow.  She is going to go home and spend some time with her kids today   She said her kids really need her today, and I know that she needs to be with them.  Hopefully she can get some rest at home too.  Spending time at the hospital is so draining, I really don't know how she's managed this long.  Please pray that he has a restful healing day and that they will be able to remove the breathing tube tomorrow


Thank you for keeping us updated and for being there for Pamela.  You are amazing and such a good friend.



lisah0711 said:


> Hmmm, funny holiday memory . . . when I was in my 20's I somehow was assigned the job of cooking the turkey.  Well, I didn't know much about turkey anatomy but did manage to get the stuff out of the inside.  However, after the turkey was cooked and we started to carve it, there didn't seem to be much breast meat --- turns out that I had cooked it upside down!   It was very moist!


Ah well, as long as it was cooked and noone got salmonella, it was a success!!  



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks to both of you!  It is a quality assurance position for a local company that works with various metals. It is similar to my last position, but I have more expectations. I will be doing various things, including verifying that a finished product is first-quality. There are a few of us in the department, and my position works primarly with the larger products. There are lots of opportunities for advancement too! I may be doing some other things too, but it depends on how many products I have to check on a given day/week. I am very excited!


Congratulations CC.  I love that you are so excited, and I'm sure that is why you got the job.  They saw your positive attitude and know you will be an asset to their business.  Enjoy your weekend before the job starts monday.



cclovesdis said:


> One year I wanted this doll that came in a carrying case, which doubled as a pretend pregnancy device. So, when you opened it up the first time you found out if you "had" a girl, boy, or twins. Then, you got to use it as a carrying case (think backpack) for your child/children. I "had" a girl. This was the one thing I had to have that year. I was probably eight. I don't know what Santa was thinking when he picked out that to deliver.






Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--when Tom was 8 or 9 and almost over Santa we got him a video game system. (Keep in mind we don't even have cable tv and we were very strict with vidoe games, etc.) Anyhow, when he opened it he said--I know there's a Santa, because you would never have got this for me! Priceless.


This is that critical year for me now.  I am being very careful not to have santa bring anything he's seen at target or elsewhere, even the stocking stuffer stuff.  He's so on the edge.  I'm not sure what his big santa gift will be yet.  I love that the gaming system kept Tom believing.  
Hope you enjoyed your day yesterday.


my3princes said:


> QOTD:  My kids get so excited about Santa coming.  Mind you only one still believes   Last year they got up at 1 AM to see if he had been there.  Once they found the stockings and gifts they had to open them and play for a couple of hours before going back to bed  Crazy kids


I bet they'll always remember the christmas they got to open presents in the  middle of the night.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: 13 years ago this Christmas , DH and I got married 2 days after Christmas! Now, we rarely have a white Christmas here in NE! Well, 1997, was an unusually white Christmas. I was a special needs aide at the time and De. 23 was the last day of school before the break. I was working all day and then was supposed to head up to DH's (then DF's) apartment that night for one last day of peace and quiet before the wedding. Well, we were supposed to have 3 inches of snow that day! Well, the weathermen couldn't have been more WRONG! We ended up with 3 FEET! Parents were calling the school all day to yell and ask why school hadn't been canceled. All the men who worked at the school went out during the last hour to dig everyone out and help the snow plow guys shovel us all out. So needless to say we didn't have that last quiet night. I remember talking to my sister and telling her to bring boots when they flew in on Christmas night as we had a lot of snow. She didn't believe me so I told her to put on the weather channel as they were showing the storm a lot that day. We had a snow plow not only plow the driveway but also half the front yard so people could park at the house after the wedding and reception. I have a funny photo of me walking to the limo on my wedding day holding up my dress wearing big fluffy snow boots! It's quite funny. It even snowed during our reception and our attendants were throwing snowballs at us the whole time! It was GORGEOUS and I never regret having our wedding so close to Christmas! It was MAGICAL! We had Christmas invitations and lots of poinsettias all around the church. We bot love Christmas so it is very special for us!


What a beautiful wedding that must have been.  



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 11 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.34% - dvccruiser76
> #9- 0.38% - Cupcaker
> #8- 0.44% - momof2gr8kids
> #7- 0.48% - liesel
> #6- 0.75% - TIE!  SettingSail & KristiMc
> #5- 0.80% - tigger813
> #4- 0.97% - Dreamer24
> #3- 1.02% - corinnak
> #2- 1.36% - lovedvc
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 11 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.28% - tggrrstarr


Whoo hoo!!!!  Congratulations tggrrstarr and all the top losers this week!!!!

Thank you shannon for all the time you put into being weightkeeper.  And an extra hug for being up at 2:30 this morning.



SettinSail said:


> Good morning all!   Well, I am a maintainer this week just by the skin of my teeth!  I will have to be very reasonable with my 2 celebrations this weekend and then really try harder next week on eating.  My exercise has saved me from a gain this week.


Nice job on the maintain!!    this is a good week to maintain.  Great score on the game, and be careful driving in the snow. I am from the northeast, and as I get older, I do not like driving in snow more and more.  Years ago, I was going skiing with a friend who is from Ireland, and had never driven in snow, and it was snowing so bad, and the visibility was horrid, and I started to panic, and pulled over to the side of the road, and couldn't drive anymore, and she ended up having to drive the rest of the way.  She still teases me about it.  

I did step on the scale, and was up 2.4, but am very puffy, so I'm going to officially weigh sunday when I get back from my brothers.  I think I did pretty well overall yesterday.  I didn't have any dips or cheese and crackers before dinner since I was busy cooking, though I did sample some stuffing.  I ate a full plate for dinner, small samples of everything, and was comfortable full, where in the past I would have had more stuffing or rolls, or whatever to just keep eating until I was overstuffed.  For dessert, I had 4 slivers of pie, equalling 2 pieces.  Now on the alcohol, 2 glasses of wine, one candy cane cocktail, which was good, but a little strong for me, so then one vanilla snappes and diet coke.  Actually, it felt like I had more this morning, but now I'm feeling just fine.  

We're heading to my brother's in western mass this morning and will come back tomorrow sometime.  Sunday we have the local santa parade, and are getting together with some friends.  I was telling her michael is on the edge of believing in santa, and her dd is 16 and said that is not ok, and she is going to help keep him believing.  He loves Jessa, and if anyone can help keep the magic alive it will be her.  

Enjoy the weekend everyone.


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> "Elf on the Shelf" made his arrival last night.  CALMEST bedtime in months!
> 
> As for applying to weight loss, there is a certain analogy of making the exception if there's something you want badly enough.  i.e. break the "diet" for pumpkin pie on Thanksgiving (cough) b/c you want it, but not eating the other desserts b/c they are not must haves.


Glad the elf got you all to bed without a fuss.  
I forgot to apply my black friday to weight loss, but what you said is right on.  I think reminiscing about when I had the money to spend on myself made me forget the rest of the question.  
Glad you got some good shopping done.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!   

A big thank you, *Kathy,* for being our coach during this busy Thanksgiving week!    And a big BL welcome and thank you to our coaches this week, *worfiedoodles* and *donac*!  Our coaches really are the heart of our challenges!  

Congratulations to all our superstars, especially our Biggest Loser, tggrrstarr!   

I think that it is great that we've lost over 300 pounds as a group so far.    Will we hit a 350 pound loss as a group before the challenge is over?  

*Pamela,* I am thinking of you today and sending good thoughts and prayers your way.   

*Deb,* you are such a good friend to help Pamela.  

*Jeanette,* sounds like your dinner was a double success -- everything turned out great and you didn't have to kill yourself making it happen!  

*Tracey,* I hope that the next three days pass quickly for you before you head off to WDW, you lucky girl!  

*CC,* your new job sounds very interesting!  



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--when Tom was 8 or 9 and almost over Santa we got him a video game system. (Keep in mind we don't even have cable tv and we were very strict with vidoe games, etc.) Anyhow, when he opened it he said--I know there's a Santa, because you would never have got this for me! Priceless.







my3princes said:


> QOTD:  My kids get so excited about Santa coming.  Mind you only one still believes   Last year they got up at 1 AM to see if he had been there.  Once they found the stockings and gifts they had to open them and play for a couple of hours before going back to bed  Crazy kids





The smilie police are making me break this up into two replies.


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> I decided to get a jump on tomorrow, since I suspect some of you will be on much earlier than I! While I know that usually the day after American Thanksgiving the question is about how you did or getting back on track -- Surprise! I'm shaking things up a little!
> 
> Friday 11/26/10 QOTD: The day after American Thanksgiving has come to be known as "Black Friday", so-called because stores get "in the black" with the massive purchases made to kick-off the holiday season. People make game plans, study store floor plans, camp out the night before or show up at 2am to get a spot in line. Some start scouring for ads and sign up for Black Friday websites months ahead. What about you? Do you "do" Black Friday? How? Why or Why Not? Are there any lessons you can share you've learned from Black Friday you can apply to weight loss?



I don't do Black Friday -- there is no bargain out there that is worth fighting the crowds to me.  Not to mention that we have really cut back on the gift giving thing for the past couple of years and have all lived to tell the tale.  My analogy for weight loss -- keeping to your normal routine will get you to where you want to be without all the hassle and drama.   



SettinSail said:


> Good morning all!   Well, I am a maintainer this week just by the skin of my teeth!  I will have to be very reasonable with my 2 celebrations this weekend and then really try harder next week on eating.  My exercise has saved me from a gain this week.



Shawn, a maintain is winner in my book every time!  



Zoesmama03 said:


> Hey everyone.  I disappeared some.  I know some may have seen me posting on the other threads.  I wasn't ignoring just kinda in a funk with this weight loss stuff.  I had a very rough patch financially in the grocery department.  Much gratitude goes to my brother for providing some food for us to get us through.  I wasn't able to concentrate on food much at all the past few weeks. I had little interest in working out either.
> 
> Oddly enough I was down some weight, at least from what I had gotten up to but not having extras around to try to snack on helped big time on keeping to 3 meals.
> 
> I know tomorrow is weigh in but I've missed some.  I'm not sure I'm 100% back into game plan mode so let me try to see if I can get back to reading enough to keep up half way.



Glad to see you back!    Happy belated birthday!    Don't ever be afraid to come back -- we're here for support through the successes and less than successful times.  



flipflopmom said:


> "Elf on the Shelf" made his arrival last night.  CALMEST bedtime in months!



 Too bad that guy can't stay out all year!

*Kathy,* have a safe trip!  

Well, having two Thanksgiving dinners in the same month takes a lot of the enthusiasm out of the second one!    Didn't do too bad eating wise but being stuck in the house for three days has taken it's toll and I have a 2 pound gain today.  My new decade will have to wait a bit.    So today I am off to the gym to do my long run and figure out a way to get the boys out of the house, too, before everyone goes stir crazy.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 11 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.34% - dvccruiser76
> #9- 0.38% - Cupcaker
> #8- 0.44% - momof2gr8kids
> #7- 0.48% - liesel
> #6- 0.75% - TIE!  SettingSail & KristiMc
> #5- 0.80% - tigger813
> #4- 0.97% - Dreamer24
> #3- 1.02% - corinnak
> #2- 1.36% - lovedvc
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 11 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.28% - tggrrstarr



Congratulations to the Top 10! Great job! 



SettinSail said:


> Good morning all! Well, I am a maintainer this week just by the skin of my teeth!  I will have to be very reasonable with my 2 celebrations this weekend and then really try harder next week on eating.  My exercise has saved me from a gain this week.



It sounds like you are putting the two key elements -- eating well and exercising -- together very well! 



Zoesmama03 said:


> Hey everyone.  I disappeared some.  I know some may have seen me posting on the other threads.  I wasn't ignoring just kinda in a funk with this weight loss stuff.  I had a very rough patch financially in the grocery department.  Much gratitude goes to my brother for providing some food for us to get us through.  I wasn't able to concentrate on food much at all the past few weeks. I had little interest in working out either.



Actually, I hope you don't feel too guilty. This is an up and down process, and you need the lows to appreciate the highs. I'm so glad to see you back! Sometimes, weight loss should not be the highest priority, and that's ok. 



cclovesdis said:


> Just a minute to post today's mini-challenge, because we are going out this morning.
> 
> The value of protein is becoming increasingly noticeable and people, especially us, are much more aware of this. Enjoy 2 servings of protein today.



Thanks for posting these, CC! It is fun to have a daily little reminder to do something healthy! 



pjlla said:


> I enjoyed my short visit home yesterday, but they predicted freezing rain and winter weather driving conditions for last night into this morning so I thought it best to cut short my visit and return here last night.  It made me pretty sad, because I feel like I barely got home before I had to turn around.  I did get a nice meal and a shower and, more importantly, love and hugs from the kids, my parents, and the kitty.  I got to organize some stuff that has come in like mail, etc, and open some cards that have arrived.  And I got to see the flowers that DH's department at work sent before they died.  So beautiful!
> 
> DD made the return trip here with me.   DS asked to come along too, but I was able to talk him out of it.  This is so tough... I want to be with him and obviously he wants to be with me, but I want to protect him somewhat too.  He got a bit teary, but didn't really argue with me.
> 
> I KNEW I couldn't convince DD to stay behind, so I didn't even try.  And it is so nice to have company.  But she can't stay here indefinitely, so I will try to find a way to get her home later today or tomorrow morning at the latest.  Perhaps by then we will have some company here and I can ship her home with them.  I don't want my folks to make a return trip here anytime soon.  They are doing enough for me at my house and all, and it is a very long drive that they've already made twice.  If things look good with DH tonight, perhaps I could even leave again and get home to sleep and bring DD home.
> 
> Needless to say, my eating has been all over the board.  I don't really feel like I have been "overeating", but my irregular schedule and  limited choices are making it weird.  The one thing I KNOW I've had too much of is coffee creamer and you know what?... SO BE IT.  But I haven't lost total control and that is a good thing.



Pamela, you amaze me with your strength and resilience. You are doing a great job with everything, and I know your kids (and later moreso your husband when he starts to recover), appreciate how you are holding them together.  



flipflopmom said:


> Oh, for QOTD - We're an hour + from anything except Walmart.  DH did go there last year at 5 b/c AK wanted a sewing maching, and Sophie wanted a vacuum.  They were both on mega deal.  This year, nothing they had to have to have was a deal, so he's still in the bed.  I'm hitting up any online specials I can find.  As for applying to weight loss, there is a certain analogy of making the exception if there's something you want badly enough.  i.e. break the "diet" for pumpkin pie on Thanksgiving (cough) b/c you want it, but not eating the other desserts b/c they are not must haves.



Ah! I love it -- Black Friday is a special occasion for you -- but not necessarily every year! Very well put! 



tigger813 said:


> Can't wait to come home and put up the tree this afternoon. I brought up the lights so DH can check them while I'm gone.



Have fun decorating! I am going to finish this post, make lunch, and then get started on the decorating after I do a little cleaning. I always buy a new cd of Christmas music to start the season. DS doesn't know it yet, but this year he is going to be psyched to find out it's the Glee Christmas cd!  



mikamah said:


> Before I had Michael I did black friday which included cutting all the 10$ macy's and filenes coupons from a couple newspapers and pretty much going through those two stores and buying great deals mostly for myself.  I remember getting cute holiday decorations, towels, clothes, all sorts of stuff that I liked and the price was right.  I went out once when Michael was in daycare and the day care was open, and had a list of games for the nieces and nephews etc and did get some good deals.  This year, I was tempted by the laptops at walmart, and we got up at 6, but figure they are probably gone, so we didn't go.  That and the cocktails I drank yesterday made me want to just stay in my pajamas a bit longer.  Michael just learned about black friday so he went through the ads this morning and saw an 8$ snowcone maker he wants at toys r us, so we talked about the aggravation of the crowds to go and save 8$ just because it's a good deal.  If he really wanted it, it might be worth spending the full 15$ on a quiet day.



This is a great lesson -- it's not a good deal unless it's a good deal for you! I remember standing in line at Wal-Mart years ago with a full cart, and looking down and seeing play-doh for $1, normally $1.89 -- and then I had an epiphany that is was not a good fit for me! I wasn't saving enough to be worthwhile...



lisah0711 said:


> I don't do Black Friday -- there is no bargain out there that is worth fighting the crowds to me.  Not to mention that we have really cut back on the gift giving thing for the past couple of years and have all lived to tell the tale.  My analogy for weight loss -- keeping to your normal routine will get you to where you want to be without all the hassle and drama.



Lisa -- we are such turtles -- slow and steady does often win the race! 

Ok, ladies, off to feed the hungry tween and get my house ready for Round II of the holidays -- have a wonderful afternoon!

Maria


----------



## flipflopmom

Ahhh... nothing says Christmas like Trans Siberian Orchestra! 

Putting out the decorations is like seeing old friends again!  6 totes down, 1 to go, and the decor will be up!  (Exception being tree will get from tree farm next Saturday).  DH and girls are working on the lights, etc. outside.  Nothing on ladders though!   P - praying as I work!

After I get the switch from everyday to Christmas made, I'll have to clean this pigsty!  THEN we'll watch Christmas vacation in clean house that is Christmas ready!  

Had a handful of peanuts.  Not the best meal, but I needed a bit of protein on the fly!  Getting my exercise running in and out, up and down.  Trying not to overdo, but trying to do as much as I can while the energy holds!

Have a great day.  There is a certain relief and good cheer from knowing that your children's Christmas has been bought.  DH and I only "do" stockings to each other, our gift is our NYE trip to HHI.  Only have parents, and whatever little things come up.  Going to make edible teacher gifts this year.  

Off to do last box, just stopped in to see if P had updated.


----------



## pjlla

Good news!!!  DH was successfully extubated!  He is awake and alert (well, as alert as can be expected) and giving me head nods and hand squeezes in response to questions.  I swear, I've been holding my breath for 24 hours straight!  He will spend tonight in the ICU and be moved tomorrow to either the ISCU (intermediate special care unit) or even perhaps a regular floor!!  

THank you ALL for your continued prayers.  He has an enormously long road ahead still and will still need them, but I believe the most critical time has passed!  

You have all proven to be true friends and I love you all for it..............P


----------



## Rose&Mike

pjlla said:


> Good news!!!  DH was successfully extubated!  He is awake and alert (well, as alert as can be expected) and giving me head nods and hand squeezes in response to questions.  I swear, I've been holding my breath for 24 hours straight!  He will spend tonight in the ICU and be moved tomorrow to either the ISCU (intermediate special care unit) or even perhaps a regular floor!!
> 
> THank you ALL for your continued prayers.  He has an enormously long road ahead still and will still need them, but I believe the most critical time has passed!
> 
> You have all proven to be true friends and I love you all for it..............P



 I am so glad it went well!

Maria--thank you for coaching!

We did black Friday a little bit. Mike got up and got some led lights at home depot and went to hh gregg but they were so crowded he come home. Later we went to the mall and DS got two sweaters and a pair of sneakers. Mike got a pair of pants. This afternoon I think we might get a new tv. We've been waiting all summer for the sales and I think we're going to bite the bullet. 

Yesterday evening was kind of rough. We had some big discussions about housing for next year. DS was really pushing our buttons and I ended saying some things that I am not too proud of. We ended up the evening playing cards and watching tv so that was good. This morning I apologized again and DS volunteered that he was really aggravating us. Anyhow, trying not to beat myself up too much. I have not been eating great--way too much pumpkin chocolate cheesecake and pretzels, but I am still a solid maintain, so I will take it.

Sometimes I think we argue when DS first comes home just cause we're all getting used to each other again. I don't know.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## tigger813

Pamela: Great news!!!! Hope you can get some rest now!!!!

Some sad news to share from redwalker: Her grandmother passed away this morning. She has been ill for some time now. It was her mom's best friend so she is staying with her parents for a few days.

Went to work and half way through my first massage I started feeling quite ill. It seems to be a bad case of indigestion. I thought I was going to be sick several times during the massages I gave. I came home and got right into bed. I only napped for about 10 minutes and then got up and am now on the couch with DH. We're watching some Harry Potter behind the scenes things that were on the biography channel last week. Really interesting. Still feeling icky but hopefully I won't get sick. Having my 2nd coke in 2 days. I am that desperate. I didn't even eat any lunch yet. I think that my body couldn't handle all the food that I ate yesterday. Not that I ate a lot but the combination of what I ate didn't sit well with my tummy. Good thing I decided to skip my reunion tonight. DH had a chance to get together with some old classmates but canceled to stay home with me.

DH and the girls set up the tree while I was in bed. We still need to put the lights up and decorate it. Hopefully we'll do that either tonight or in the morning. I just want to feel better!!!!!

Maybe I'll try some peppermint ice cream and see if that helps. I've only had a shake this morning and part of a Special K bar. 

This is not the way I want to finish losing weight!!!!!


----------



## Zoesmama03

Thanks for the kind words.  and birthday wish too. 

I'm just trying to get my life in order and this will slide back into place. It has been an emotional few weeks for me. I had more disturbing findings this morning that have me motivated to work extra hard to get my affairs in line. I'm going to have a great battle to finally get my divorce finalized and move on. I'd like to be at a point I don't rely on benefits and the teeny bit her dad has sent(without order) but only when asked of.  I had an interview I felt went good but won't know much till next week. I hope a door in employment comes open very soon. I have an attorney my friend hired who goes on flat fee so I may go that route. I just don't want to get into a court hearing without representation or means to get some.  

On a side note dd and I have kept up with the show.  She is always rooting for Patrick.


----------



## cclovesdis

tigger813 said:


> I will do 3 miles each morning and also do Bob's strength workout each day. Finally getting over that hump and reaching 50 pounds has gotten me inspired to finish this journey. After getting back from my trip I plan on officially becoming a wellness coach. My DSIL will be my first client. We're starting after New Year's. She has tried a lot of different diets. She was doing the no carbs thing and realized that just wasn't working. DH and I told her about the shakes and how good they are. I really hope I can help her. She will be my first goal!



Great plan!  I'm sure that you will give helping your SIL your 110%! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Friday 11/26/10 QOTD: The day after American Thanksgiving has come to be known as "Black Friday", so-called because stores get "in the black" with the massive purchases made to kick-off the holiday season. People make game plans, study store floor plans, camp out the night before or show up at 2am to get a spot in line. Some start scouring for ads and sign up for Black Friday websites months ahead. What about you? Do you "do" Black Friday? How? Why or Why Not? Are there any lessons you can share you've learned from Black Friday you can apply to weight loss?



We go out early in the morning, but not as early as the stores open. Like JCPenney opened at 4 and we weren't there until about 6:30. We got everything we really wanted and then went to the Christmas Tree Shoppes. We have a tradition of finding a new way to wrap things each year. We then went back to JCP to buy some clothes. I did get 2 pairs of sneakers today! 

To succeed as well as we did today, we made a plan. That is something that I NEED to do to lose weight. 

Great question!



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 11 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.34% - dvccruiser76
> #9- 0.38% - Cupcaker
> #8- 0.44% - momof2gr8kids
> #7- 0.48% - liesel
> #6- 0.75% - TIE!  SettingSail & KristiMc
> #5- 0.80% - tigger813
> #4- 0.97% - Dreamer24
> #3- 1.02% - corinnak
> #2- 1.36% - lovedvc
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 11 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.28% - tggrrstarr



Congrats to this week's Top 10 and especially to *tggrrstarr*!

*Shawn*: Congrats on the maintain! Way to knock out those 2 mysterious pounds! 

Hi *Melissa*!  on the financial difficulties. I know for me that I rarely need a snack and often if I do snack, I see a gain. FWIW 

*Pamela*: More  and prayers sent your way. Thanks for the update. Give DD a hug from me too. She is an amazing young lady. Glad that the extubate was successful!

*Deb*, thank you!

*Taryn*: What kind of purse does AK want? I saw some good deals today, but I know I wouldn't want to drive an hour each way. Maybe Amazon? As for a surprise gift, what about a magazine subscription? Amazon has some great prices including some for $5 for a year-long membership.



tigger813 said:


> Off to a good start this morning! I just finished 3.25 miles on the elliptical.







mikamah said:


> Congratulations CC.  I love that you are so excited, and I'm sure that is why you got the job.  They saw your positive attitude and know you will be an asset to their business.  Enjoy your weekend before the job starts monday.



Thank you so much! 

I love the mini-challenges too!



lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* your new job sounds very interesting!



Thanks!  I can't wait to start.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Thanks for posting these, CC! It is fun to have a daily little reminder to do something healthy!



Not a problem! 



flipflopmom said:


> Had a handful of peanuts.  Not the best meal, but I needed a bit of protein on the fly!



I wonder why? 



Rose&Mike said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.



Same to you! 

*Tracey*: Feel better! 

Please send a  to Redwalker from all of us.


----------



## flipflopmom

Flyby

Dh and  I just decided to go up to VT tonight and spend the night in our friends' RV w/ them .  Game is at noon tomorrow, girls are already at MIL, so we're feeling rather 20ish tonight!    OFf to relieve some stress!

Won't be back on before Sunday night, going to be late tom. night getting home, and having T'giving w/ MIL and FIL Sunday after church.  

HAve a great weekend!  GO HOKIES! 
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Have a great time Taryn!!!!

Hoping to head to bed in the next half hour to an hour. Still feeling really nauseous! Hardly eaten anything today. as I just don't feel like eating! I did have some Saltines. I haven't really been drinking much either. I sent DH off to meet up with some old high school friends. He had canceled out earlier but I was feeling a bit better and I wanted someone to have fun this weekend! Girls and I are going to watch the 2nd part of the Charlie Brown Thanksgiving that takes place on the Mayflower, if they ever finish getting ready for bed. 

Tomorrow we will put the lights on the tree in the morning and then decorate it while we watch some Christmas movies. I hope to feel like eating something tomorrow. On Sunday I'm supposed to teach Sunday school and then take DD2 to a b'day party at Chuck E Cheese. I plan on going into the Target next door while she is at the party. Probably my only chance to go to a Target before we leave Wednesday!

DD1 keeps trying to make me feel better by reminding me about Wednesday! We are all starting to get excited! I need to empty out my work bag as that's the bag DH uses for his carry on. It's our DVC bag. I have a Vera Bradley bag.

Weather is looking cool for the first few days we are at Disney maybe even some showers on our first day. We will be going to EMH at AK that day after going to the grocery store, getting DD1 and me some new Crocs for the trip, and checking in. We have an extra set of clothes in each of our carry ons so we can change. We will wake up around 3:30 and leave here around 4 to get to the airport around 5 and check our bags and hopefully quickly go through security as our flight is at 6.

Can you tell I'm getting excited!!!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> I decided to get a jump on tomorrow, since I suspect some of you will be on much earlier than I! While I know that usually the day after American Thanksgiving the question is about how you did or getting back on track -- Surprise! I'm shaking things up a little!
> 
> Friday 11/26/10 QOTD: The day after American Thanksgiving has come to be known as "Black Friday", so-called because stores get "in the black" with the massive purchases made to kick-off the holiday season. People make game plans, study store floor plans, camp out the night before or show up at 2am to get a spot in line. Some start scouring for ads and sign up for Black Friday websites months ahead. What about you? Do you "do" Black Friday? How? Why or Why Not? Are there any lessons you can share you've learned from Black Friday you can apply to weight loss?
> 
> Maria





We do black friday.  I am subscribed to the blackfriday websites and have looked at the ads for weeks.  We get all of the fliers on Thanksgiving morning and spend the day going through them and making lists.  I've even camped out at Best Buy before.  I didn't see anything worth camping out this year.  We were considering the laptop at Walmart, but my uncled called at 8 PM last night and there were already people in line.  Apparently they had shut down the line at 10 PM as all of them were accounted for.  Those people in line had to stay in line were only given 10 minute potty passes.  Just seemed like too much of a hassle not to mention time committment for that.  Hunter  (my 13 year old) is always my black friday buddy.  We ended up getting up at 4 AM and going to Walmart then.  We were able to get the ipod touch for $225 with a $50 gift card.  That is what my oldest wanted.  My youngest has been wanting a mini bike (gas powered), but we had told him they were out of our price range.  Low and Behold I saw one in the black friday ad for both Kmart and Sears.  They were not available locally, but I was able to get one on Sears.com.  The sale started early so I bought it last night, found a free shipping code and had reward points and a $10 gift card so it made it possible.  He is going to be totally psyched on Christmas morning.  I think we'll end up getting Hunter a netbook as his big gift.  We also found great deals on some electronics that we wanted.  Chris has wanted a surround sound for a couple of years and I finally found one today at a price I would pay.  That is wrapped and under the tree and he isn't home from work yet   I also found a tv/dvd combo at Kmart that will go in the kids room in the camper.  Overall we had a successful day with some great deals.

As far as eating goes it wasn't too bad.  Dh is working late and Nick is at his girlfriend's house so me and the two younger boys each had a bowl of cereal for dinner.  Hopefully that makes up for the half a candy bar I had for breakfast.  Comcast was giving out chocolate bars at Best Buy this morning and it was a source of energy at 6:30 am


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> Thursday 11/25 QOTD- Since it is the official start of the holiday season, share a funny holiday memory with us today.



We were laughing last night at my nana's because my aunt brought up the wierd presents they use to get me when I was a kid.  The reason I know you all will get a laugh out of it is because it will validate what I have been saying this whole time about how my family affected my eating habits.  When I was 6 I loved pepperoni so for xmas my nana wrapped up a huge ring of pepporoni for me as a present. Around age 8 I started to eat kiebalsa....so you can guess what I got that year....yep a huge ring of kiebalsa.  Then somewhere in my teens I formed a love for wing dings....a breaded chicken wing that we would deep fry.  So my aunt got me a huge box for xmas one year.....We were laughing about how silly it sounds and I was like now you all know why I have weight issues.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Friday 11/26/10 QOTD: The day after American Thanksgiving has come to be known as "Black Friday", so-called because stores get "in the black" with the massive purchases made to kick-off the holiday season. People make game plans, study store floor plans, camp out the night before or show up at 2am to get a spot in line. Some start scouring for ads and sign up for Black Friday websites months ahead. What about you? Do you "do" Black Friday? How? Why or Why Not? Are there any lessons you can share you've learned from Black Friday you can apply to weight loss?
> 
> Maria



I have been up since 2am today....black friday shopping.  My mom and I have done this now for the past 6 years.  We get such great buys and it makes my money strech alot farther and this year I need that more than ever.  I have learned one lesson from bf shopping...really think about what you are purchasing and if its not a good deal dont buy it.  The same thing goes with food....think before you eat it.....if its not good dont put it in your mouth.



pjlla said:


> Good news!!!  DH was successfully extubated!  He is awake and alert (well, as alert as can be expected) and giving me head nods and hand squeezes in response to questions.  I swear, I've been holding my breath for 24 hours straight!  He will spend tonight in the ICU and be moved tomorrow to either the ISCU (intermediate special care unit) or even perhaps a regular floor!!
> 
> THank you ALL for your continued prayers.  He has an enormously long road ahead still and will still need them, but I believe the most critical time has passed!
> 
> You have all proven to be true friends and I love you all for it..............P



So glad to hear this pam.  I will continue to pray.  You have been in my thoughts daily.



We had a great day yesterday filled with laughter and family. The worst I did eating wise was drink about 6 glasses of ice tea.  Today I splurged during black friday shopping and I am going to just wipe the slate clean and start again tomorrow.  We were at kohls by 3am today and then went to a bunch of other places and finished around 2pm.  Then I stopped and got my race packet and picked up the family and headed to the city tree lighting ceremony.  Santa came on a fire engine and it was pure magic in my kids eyes.  I am reading about how some of your kids no longer believe and it makes me sad to think about that.  I dont look forward to that day. 

We took buddy our elf on the shelf out tonight and read the story again.  The kids are so excited to have him back.  They are being extra specially nice and well behaved today.  Gotta love this time of year!

I am almost done shopping.  Just a few more things for family members to pick up.  So far the money I had put aside is lasting and looks like it will be enough.  I kept it light this year but thanks to the deals I got today I am still able to give my kids a good christmas.

My mom also was so nice to buy me knew running sneakers today. It was an early xmas gift.  I am so excited because I had been wearing my old ones for almost 3 years.

Tomorrow morning is my turkey trot 5K.  My dh and kids and parents are all coming to cheer me on.  God love them for coming along even though its only going to be in the 20's tomorrow morning. 

Have a great night! sorry I didnt do more replies I am exhausted and need to get to bed.


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning losers!  Just a quick post here as we have a very busy day today.   I am waiting for DH to wake up so I can do the elliptical which is in our BR.  Already got one load of wash going.  We have 21 more days in this challenge and I need to lose 3.5 more pounds so I am making myself a schedule every day and an eating plan.   Oops, hear DH up so gotta run.
May be able to come back tonight.  Have a great day!
Shawn


----------



## LuvBaloo

SettinSail said:


> Oh wow - the list of losers came out while I was posting
> 
> What are you doing up at 2:30 am Shannon   ???????????????????



 I'm on the west coast so it was really only 11:30pm.  I've gotten into crazy sleep patterns over the last couple weeks where I'm up until midnight and then get up anywhere from 6 to 6:30.  Too much time working on getting the house to normal condition.  We've got company coming over on Sunday for Grey Cup (Canadian Football Championship) and come heck or high water the house will be in decent shape!

Hi to everybody!

Zoesmama - good luck on that interview you had.  

Pamela - you are amazing.  And that's so fantastic that your husband got his tube out today.  

Tracey - please give Redwalker condolences on the loss of her grandmother.  And I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning

Thanksgivng went fine.  The turkey was great .  We sat at a table with our nephew and his gf.  He was born just before we were married so he is always very special to us.  

Yesterday we went to see Harry Potter.  I then went and helped my gf bag and sort pillowcases.  She has three deliverys coming up and she wanted to get them in order.  We labeled 250 of them for the 2 local hospitals and then baggged 300 for a the regional group.  We had dinner and then I worked on my workshop for Tuesday.  

I don't know what we are going to do today.  My knee has been bothering me.  When I get up it is fine but as the day goes on it starts hurting again.  It was almost like a knife in it.  Time to call a doctor and find out what is going on.  I was very happy yesterday morning when I got up and it was feeling fine.  Well it is minor in the big scheme of things. 

Pamela Congrats on the good news.  I hope and pray that the rest of the recovery goes well. 

Taryn I hope you have fun at the game.  Ds went to see Rutger's lose yesterday. 

Luvbaloo Have fun with the football game tomorrow.  I am sure the house will look fine.

Settin Sail  good luck cooking that turkey tomorrow. 

mommyof2Pirates  that is a funny story about the food gifts.  My ds2 loves pickles.  He has been given a 5 gallon jar a couple of times for his birthday. 

my3princes  congrats on getting all that shopping done.  I have not even started.  I am running into a big problem.  We just found out that ds2 is not going to Gambia during the winter break.  My sister mentioned that she might be going to DW in Jan when her one daughter has winter break from college.  So ds's presents may be the ticket and airfair for the trip.  He would have fun with his cousin, they are both engineering majors and have a lot in common. If he doesn't go then I have to find hiim something for Christmas.  


tigger813  Hope you are feeling better.  At least you have your trip to look forward to.

cc Enjoy your weekend.  Work starts MOnday 

Zoesmama03  Good luck getting things in order.  You should talk and make sure you are represented.  It will help you in the long run. Good luck finding a new job. 

Hi Rose and Maria

Off to get some breakfast.  Have a great day.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

11/27/2010 QOTD: If you woke up today and it was time to open one present, what would you want it to be? Not peace on earth, not a husband that does the dishes, something you can hold in your hands, ride, drive, or see. What tangible present would make you squeal with delight today?

I'm going for a post-holiday recovery run and then I'll be back...

Maria


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Hmmm that's a difficult one. There's not really anything special I want this year. Maybe tickets to see Wicked or Spamalot!

Still not feeling great but a lot better than yesterday. Still not very hungry. I have the Saltines in front of me and my Hydroflask of water. I got a so so night's sleep. I woke up after 2 hours to find DH not home yet. He got home a few minutes later and then I had trouble getting back to sleep. Finally did but woke up a few times with either my stomach hurting or dry mouth. I think I was hungry but fell back asleep. I got up about an hour ago and am watching the news and catching up on stuff. DD2 just got up and wants a drink so that's my cue to end it here for now.

Hoping that decorating the tree in a little while will help me feel better at least a little bit. 

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Pamela, such good news about your husband being off the breathing tube!    I know that it is a great relief to have him communicating with you.  I hope he gets moved to special care or a regular room very soon!  You are like a rock of strength girl!    I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers as you continue down the road to recovery.

*Taryn,* hope that you and DH have a wonderful time!  You need a break, girl!  

*Rose,* I think it is hard when children come home because you want to slip into your old parent/child roles and then realize that won't work anymore.    It is to be expected that there are some adjustments.  Sounds like you had a good time and hope you found a good bargain on the tv.  The LED lights were a great price at Home Depot! 

*Tracey,* hope that you are feeling better now!    Didn't the stomach flu just make it's way through your house?  Thank goodness it is before your trip.  

*Redwalker,* so sorry to hear about your dear Grandmother passing away.  

*zoesmama03,* sorry that it is a tough time for you now.  Hope things get better soon!    Here's some  for your job situation! 

*CC,* sounds like you found some good bargains.   Were your new shoes pink? 

Wow, *Deb,* great bargains and Christmas shopping almost done!  

*Lindsay,* that is a funny story about your Christmas gifts!    Did you think those were good gifts at the time?  Well, we know that you have grown beyond that part of your life now.  How fun that you have your shoes for Princess!    Good luck on your race today!  

Go,*Shawn,* go!  

*Shannon,* thank you so much for sticking with us during this insanely busy time of your life.  We really appreciate all you do for us as weightkeeper!   

*dona,* sorry about the knee!    Have you tried icing it?

It's been a lot of fun hanging out around the house these last few days but, alas, it is time to go out to the real world and run some errands and start getting ready for Monday.  Luckily I lost the two pounds I gained this week.  If I can get rid of one more, I'll be heading back in the right direction.

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/27/2010 QOTD: If you woke up today and it was time to open one present, what would you want it to be? Not peace on earth, not a husband that does the dishes, something you can hold in your hands, ride, drive, or see. What tangible present would make you squeal with delight today?



Okay, totally frivolous, totally impractical for my lifestyle and where I live but one of these would totally make me squeal with delight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 And a trip to WDW wouldn't hurt either!  

Great question, Maria, hope that you had a great run!  



tigger813 said:


> Still not feeling great but a lot better than yesterday. Still not very hungry. I have the Saltines in front of me and my Hydroflask of water. I got a so so night's sleep. I woke up after 2 hours to find DH not home yet. He got home a few minutes later and then I had trouble getting back to sleep. Finally did but woke up a few times with either my stomach hurting or dry mouth. I think I was hungry but fell back asleep. I got up about an hour ago and am watching the news and catching up on stuff. DD2 just got up and wants a drink so that's my cue to end it here for now.
> 
> Hoping that decorating the tree in a little while will help me feel better at least a little bit.



, Tracey, do you have any ginger ale or ginger in the house?


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

I slept for about 12 hours last night. I definitely needed it. I'll be back soon to reply to everyone, but I want to post this weekend's mini-challenge now.

ETA: Change of plans. I completely forgot about the new WW program starting on Monday. Oops. 

Mini-Challenge for Sat. 11/27 and Sun. 11/28: I can't believe it but, it is almost December! Write out any know appointments, get-togethers, etc. you have and anything else you possibly can, like exercise, for the month of December. One way to help make the upcoming holidays go smoother is with a plan!

For those of you not following WW, feel free to get ahead on Monday's mini-challenge and plan your menus!

Have a great day everyone! 

I'll be spending some time with my calendar later this afternoon.


----------



## Zoesmama03

QOTD: I don't think I've ever squealed with delight over a gift but this would definitely do the trick.





Its a Canon 5D with a 50mm f/1.4 lens

Or even just this to go with the camera I have:





I don't get to do a lot of stuff entertainment wise because of money issues but this is my one hobby.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

flipflopmom said:


> Ahhh... nothing says Christmas like Trans Siberian Orchestra!



I completely agree! My favorite is "The Lost Christmas Eve" -- need to get that out and start listening to the Christmas music! 



pjlla said:


> Good news!!!  DH was successfully extubated!  He is awake and alert (well, as alert as can be expected) and giving me head nods and hand squeezes in response to questions.  I swear, I've been holding my breath for 24 hours straight!  He will spend tonight in the ICU and be moved tomorrow to either the ISCU (intermediate special care unit) or even perhaps a regular floor!!
> 
> THank you ALL for your continued prayers.  He has an enormously long road ahead still and will still need them, but I believe the most critical time has passed!
> 
> You have all proven to be true friends and I love you all for it..............P



Such fabulous news! I am so glad you have something to celebrate, and getting that response from dh is precious and so needed, I know! 



Rose&Mike said:


> We did black Friday a little bit. Mike got up and got some led lights at home depot and went to hh gregg but they were so crowded he come home. Later we went to the mall and DS got two sweaters and a pair of sneakers. Mike got a pair of pants. This afternoon I think we might get a new tv. We've been waiting all summer for the sales and I think we're going to bite the bullet.
> 
> Sometimes I think we argue when DS first comes home just cause we're all getting used to each other again. I don't know.



I think we're going to be biting that bullet as well. DH and I had been dancing around it, and when he spoke to his dad on the phone on Thanksgiving he told him we were getting a new one, which means I have convinced him!  I do think that it is really hard to adjust to parents and roles after being away, and getting back into that groove definitely requires a little time. 



tigger813 said:


> Some sad news to share from redwalker: Her grandmother passed away this morning. She has been ill for some time now. It was her mom's best friend so she is staying with her parents for a few days.
> 
> Went to work and half way through my first massage I started feeling quite ill. It seems to be a bad case of indigestion. I thought I was going to be sick several times during the massages I gave. I came home and got right into bed. I only napped for about 10 minutes and then got up and am now on the couch with DH. We're watching some Harry Potter behind the scenes things that were on the biography channel last week. Really interesting. Still feeling icky but hopefully I won't get sick. Having my 2nd coke in 2 days. I am that desperate. I didn't even eat any lunch yet. I think that my body couldn't handle all the food that I ate yesterday. Not that I ate a lot but the combination of what I ate didn't sit well with my tummy. Good thing I decided to skip my reunion tonight. DH had a chance to get together with some old classmates but canceled to stay home with me.



Sending my deepest condolences to Redwalker , and hoping you are already feeling better...



Zoesmama03 said:


> I'm just trying to get my life in order and this will slide back into place. It has been an emotional few weeks for me. I had more disturbing findings this morning that have me motivated to work extra hard to get my affairs in line. I'm going to have a great battle to finally get my divorce finalized and move on. I'd like to be at a point I don't rely on benefits and the teeny bit her dad has sent(without order) but only when asked of.  I had an interview I felt went good but won't know much till next week. I hope a door in employment comes open very soon. I have an attorney my friend hired who goes on flat fee so I may go that route. I just don't want to get into a court hearing without representation or means to get some.



Oh my, it sounds like you are having a rough time  It also sounds like you are taking charge, and you will be able to feel like you are doing the best you can in your situation. That's really all anyone can do 



flipflopmom said:


> Dh and  I just decided to go up to VT tonight and spend the night in our friends' RV w/ them .  Game is at noon tomorrow, girls are already at MIL, so we're feeling rather 20ish tonight!  OFf to relieve some stress!



Sounds like a well-deserved break, I hope you have a wonderful time! 



tigger813 said:


> Tomorrow we will put the lights on the tree in the morning and then decorate it while we watch some Christmas movies. I hope to feel like eating something tomorrow. On Sunday I'm supposed to teach Sunday school and then take DD2 to a b'day party at Chuck E Cheese. I plan on going into the Target next door while she is at the party. Probably my only chance to go to a Target before we leave Wednesday!



I am glad you are getting your illness out of the way before your trip! And I know you will enjoy the decorating and Christmas movies 



my3princes said:


> We do black friday.  I am subscribed to the blackfriday websites and have looked at the ads for weeks.  We get all of the fliers on Thanksgiving morning and spend the day going through them and making lists.  I've even camped out at Best Buy before.  I didn't see anything worth camping out this year.  We were considering the laptop at Walmart, but my uncled called at 8 PM last night and there were already people in line.  Apparently they had shut down the line at 10 PM as all of them were accounted for.  Those people in line had to stay in line were only given 10 minute potty passes.  Just seemed like too much of a hassle not to mention time committment for that.  Hunter  (my 13 year old) is always my black friday buddy.  We ended up getting up at 4 AM and going to Walmart then.  We were able to get the ipod touch for $225 with a $50 gift card.  That is what my oldest wanted.  My youngest has been wanting a mini bike (gas powered), but we had told him they were out of our price range.  Low and Behold I saw one in the black friday ad for both Kmart and Sears.  They were not available locally, but I was able to get one on Sears.com.  The sale started early so I bought it last night, found a free shipping code and had reward points and a $10 gift card so it made it possible.  He is going to be totally psyched on Christmas morning.  I think we'll end up getting Hunter a netbook as his big gift.  We also found great deals on some electronics that we wanted.  Chris has wanted a surround sound for a couple of years and I finally found one today at a price I would pay.  That is wrapped and under the tree and he isn't home from work yet   I also found a tv/dvd combo at Kmart that will go in the kids room in the camper.  Overall we had a successful day with some great deals.



Wow, if I put that much effort into my weight loss, I would be there! It sounds like you have a great plan and following it really worked out for you. Congratulations on all the great holiday gifts you already have ready to go! 




mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have been up since 2am today....black friday shopping.  My mom and I have done this now for the past 6 years.  We get such great buys and it makes my money strech alot farther and this year I need that more than ever.  I have learned one lesson from bf shopping...really think about what you are purchasing and if its not a good deal dont buy it.  The same thing goes with food....think before you eat it.....if its not good dont put it in your mouth.
> 
> We took buddy our elf on the shelf out tonight and read the story again.  The kids are so excited to have him back.  They are being extra specially nice and well behaved today.  Gotta love this time of year!
> 
> I am almost done shopping.  Just a few more things for family members to pick up.  So far the money I had put aside is lasting and looks like it will be enough.  I kept it light this year but thanks to the deals I got today I am still able to give my kids a good christmas.



You did a great job making Black Friday work for you! I wish we could still do Elf on a Shelf, my ds is too old -- he could do it for me at this point  Making dollars go farther at this time of year is a good feeling -- I'm glad you have it! 



SettinSail said:


> We have 21 more days in this challenge and I need to lose 3.5 more pounds so I am making myself a schedule every day and an eating plan.



Shawn you have amazing focus! Good for you! 



LuvBaloo said:


> We've got company coming over on Sunday for Grey Cup (Canadian Football Championship) and come heck or high water the house will be in decent shape!



I hope you don't actually have heck or high water -- that doesn't sound like it would be fun with company! 



donac said:


> I don't know what we are going to do today.  My knee has been bothering me.  When I get up it is fine but as the day goes on it starts hurting again.  It was almost like a knife in it.  Time to call a doctor and find out what is going on.  I was very happy yesterday morning when I got up and it was feeling fine.  Well it is minor in the big scheme of things.



Dona -- please do see a doctor. You don't want to mess around with a knee -- and there is no reason for you to be in pain. Get it looked at and start to feel better! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/27/2010 QOTD: If you woke up today and it was time to open one present, what would you want it to be? Not peace on earth, not a husband that does the dishes, something you can hold in your hands, ride, drive, or see. What tangible present would make you squeal with delight today?



Before I saw Lisa's fabulous present, I was going to say a really good body cream for my dry skin  Now I'm trying to think bigger -- I would squeal with delight if I opened a new entertainment system for our living room -- new tv, blu ray player and sound system, all with appropriate stands and looking sleek, modern, and easy to dust...



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Hmmm that's a difficult one. There's not really anything special I want this year. Maybe tickets to see Wicked or Spamalot!



I love Spamalot! We've seen it twice, it was funny enough to go again! I haven't seen Wicked, I would also be very excited by tickets for that! 



lisah0711 said:


> Okay, totally frivolous, totally impractical for my lifestyle and where I live but one of these would totally make me squeal with delight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a trip to WDW wouldn't hurt either!



I'm lovin' it! Lisa you know how to dream on a grand scale! I agree, a trip to WDW would also be squeal-worthy!



cclovesdis said:


> I slept for about 12 hours last night. I definitely needed it.



I'm glad you were able to catch up, I hope you're ready to face today refreshed and eager to enjoy the beautiful day! 

Maria


----------



## my3princes

Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/27/2010 QOTD: If you woke up today and it was time to open one present, what would you want it to be? Not peace on earth, not a husband that does the dishes, something you can hold in your hands, ride, drive, or see. What tangible present would make you squeal with delight today?
> 
> I'm going for a post-holiday recovery run and then I'll be back...
> 
> Maria




Initially I thought airfare to Disney for our April vacation.  That would make me happy, but probably not squeal with delight.  I nice BIG check that would just pay off our debits, mortgage not included and allow us to actually live on our income.  That would make me squeal with delight


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

lisah0711 said:


> *Lindsay,* that is a funny story about your Christmas gifts!    Did you think those were good gifts at the time?



Oh at the time I thought they were the coolest gifts ever. 

QOTD Saturday-

I would love to hold this in my hands.






Im totally kidding.  I am a happily married woman.

I think I would love to have a new car.  Nothing as racy as lisa's but I would be happy with a brand new honda minivan.  Its more practical for my current situation.

Great question maria!!!!

I completed my turkey trot 5K this morning.  It was so cold and windy.  I think it was about 35 degrees. BRRRR.....  The race course itself was extrememly hilly but very scenic.  It took us through down town and then along the river.  I have to say the race itself was very unorganized compared to all the others I have done.  My stopwatch said I finished in 35:37 which is a PR for me but the clock at the finish line said 36 or 37...I will see later what the actual results posted at.  We had timing chips but never crossed a start line so I think it still will read the gun time.  Either way I still did it.  That completed week 1 of my princess training.  Only 13 more to go. 


We got our indoor and outdoor decorations put up, had some lunch and now we all are going to cuddle up for a nap!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

QOTD--well, after what we spent yesterday, I will not be getting anything except maybe some new socks for Christmas! We bought a 40" Sharp Aquos and a Sony blu ray. We have internet tv now, can steam netflix and listen to pandora through our receiver. It is amazing!!!! We still don't have cable tv or satellite, though. I think we're going to switch internet providers so that we can do espn 3 online and stream it through our tv. The picture is unbelievable. We spent more than we thought we were going to, but got a much better tv and blu ray player than we planned!

Did 4 miles on the elliptical today, but my eating is still not great! We're running tomorrow.

Lindsay--great job on the race!

Maria--good luck with the tv shopping!

Lisa--nice car!

Dona-- Hope the knee is doing better.

Tracey--feel better

Hi to everyone else!

P--thinking about you. 

Hope everyone is doing well. We're going to do a little more shopping today for DS and go watch the Carolina/Clemson game tonight! We're thinking about having a SEC championship game party next Saturday, which would mean a lot of cleaning between now and then! Things have been going much better. Hoping Christmas will be not have a huge adjustment period.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

It is 11:40 AM in New England. It took me close to an hour just to read and click on multi-quote. I am using Word to write up this post because I keep getting interrupted! My sister is shopping and she keeps calling with these ridiculous ideas for Christmas presents.  Plus, another person called and my mother decided that today would be a good day for me to clean my bedroom. So, Ive been trying to make progress on that so that when she comes in for lunch shell see some type of cleaning accomplished. I have this gut instinct that today is one of those days where Id be better off if I listen to her. Of course, I know Id be better off if I check in here so that is my real priority. Okay, enough rambling.

*Melissa*:  Love the camera! Im not completely sure how this works and would work with regards to childcare, but have you considered taking photographs for weddings? Or maybe smaller celebrations like Sweet 16 parties? Ill just say that we found a photographer for my sisters wedding at the low end of the cost range and he made some good money for the day. We could have afforded more, but he is very good and the other photographers we looked at did not compare. Best of luck! 

*Taryn*: Hope you are enjoying your impromptu trip! So, its 1:45 PM and I just checked the score. You must be so excited right now! 

*Tracey*: Hope you are feeling better and happy decorating! 

*Deb*: You did amazing yesterday with sales! 

*Lindsay*: Same to you!  for new running shoes! 



SettinSail said:


> We have 21 more days in this challenge and I need to lose 3.5 more pounds so I am making myself a schedule every day and an eating plan.



Can you tell from where I got my inspiration for today mini-challenge?  Actually, I didnt even read before I posted, but I am so glad that others are thinking about how close we are to the end of this challenge.  Unbelievable, though, isnt it? It seems like the challenge just started. 



LuvBaloo said:


> We've got company coming over on Sunday for Grey Cup (Canadian Football Championship) and come heck or high water the house will be in decent shape!



I have a good feeling that it will be! Especially with your determination! 

*Dona*: Hope your knee is feeling better!  So excited for Monday!



Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/27/2010 QOTD: If you woke up today and it was time to open one present, what would you want it to be? Not peace on earth, not a husband that does the dishes, something you can hold in your hands, ride, drive, or see. What tangible present would make you squeal with delight today?



At first I had no idea, and then I remembered yesterday's clothing shopping nightmare. I need petite size clothing because I am so short and have such small shoulders. But, I also have a pretty large tummy for size petite small, which is what I need for my shoulders. So, clothes, especially tops, that fit people like me who have almost no shoulders, are short, and have a tummy above the waist would be great too!



lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* sounds like you found some good bargains.   Were your new shoes pink?



 The first pair I picked out was, but it didnt fit as the other pair I ultimately chose. The other pair of sneakers is for work and non-exercising times.

Hope you are enjoying getting out and about today! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm glad you were able to catch up, I hope you're ready to face today refreshed and eager to enjoy the beautiful day!



Thanks!  I have been quite the busy beaver this morning now that I think about it. 



my3princes said:


> Initially I thought airfare to Disney for our April vacation.  That would make me happy, but probably not squeal with delight.  I nice BIG check that would just pay off our debits, mortgage not included and allow us to actually live on our income.  That would make me squeal with delight



 I know things will work out for you and your family. 

*Lindsay*:  from the pic.  for a new PR!

*Rose*: Nice TV!


----------



## donac

As long as we are dreaming.  I too would love a check to pay off all my bills but if I couldn't do that then these for my NEW sewing room would be great.



This is a quilting machine 






This is a computerized sewing and embroidery machine.


----------



## my3princes

I helped all three boys clean their rooms today.  Even got Nick and Hunter's summer/winter wardrobe switched around.  After that I started wrapping gifts that I've been picking up over the last few months.  I'll pick away until i get them all done.  I hope to get out and run a few errands tonight, but it's so cold out I really would rather stay home.


----------



## pjlla

flipflopmom said:


> Flyby
> 
> Dh and  I just decided to go up to VT tonight and spend the night in our friends' RV w/ them .  Game is at noon tomorrow, girls are already at MIL, so we're feeling rather 20ish tonight!    OFf to relieve some stress!
> 
> Won't be back on before Sunday night, going to be late tom. night getting home, and having T'giving w/ MIL and FIL Sunday after church.
> 
> HAve a great weekend!  GO HOKIES!
> Taryn



Thinks have been so tough and stressful for you lately.... I'm glad you are able to get away and relax.  I hope the overnight trip makes you feel relaxed and renewed!!  You deserve it.



my3princes said:


> We do black friday.  I am subscribed to the blackfriday websites and have looked at the ads for weeks.  We get all of the fliers on Thanksgiving morning and spend the day going through them and making lists.  I've even camped out at Best Buy before.  I didn't see anything worth camping out this year.  We were considering the laptop at Walmart, but my uncled called at 8 PM last night and there were already people in line.  Apparently they had shut down the line at 10 PM as all of them were accounted for.  Those people in line had to stay in line were only given 10 minute potty passes.  Just seemed like too much of a hassle not to mention time committment for that.  Hunter  (my 13 year old) is always my black friday buddy.  We ended up getting up at 4 AM and going to Walmart then.  We were able to get the ipod touch for $225 with a $50 gift card.  That is what my oldest wanted.  My youngest has been wanting a mini bike (gas powered), but we had told him they were out of our price range.  Low and Behold I saw one in the black friday ad for both Kmart and Sears.  They were not available locally, but I was able to get one on Sears.com.  The sale started early so I bought it last night, found a free shipping code and had reward points and a $10 gift card so it made it possible.  He is going to be totally psyched on Christmas morning.  I think we'll end up getting Hunter a netbook as his big gift.  We also found great deals on some electronics that we wanted.  Chris has wanted a surround sound for a couple of years and I finally found one today at a price I would pay.  That is wrapped and under the tree and he isn't home from work yet   I also found a tv/dvd combo at Kmart that will go in the kids room in the camper.  Overall we had a successful day with some great deals.
> 
> As far as eating goes it wasn't too bad.  Dh is working late and Nick is at his girlfriend's house so me and the two younger boys each had a bowl of cereal for dinner.  Hopefully that makes up for the half a candy bar I had for breakfast.  Comcast was giving out chocolate bars at Best Buy this morning and it was a source of energy at 6:30 am



GLad you found lots of deals.  I know SOMEONE (who might be reading this post  ) would like an ipod touch for Christmas.  I'm not sure if that will be happening, but hope I can find a deal like that if we do decide on it.   Not sure exactly what DS would like, but I think I see an ipod Nano in his future.  He would really like a DSi XL... but got a DSi last Christmas and a DS the Christmas before that!!  I think that is enough of that!

I have done a bit of Christmas shopping, but not nearly enough.  I see lots of cyber shopping in my future!

It is kind of cracking me up, reading your post and picturing you and Chris and Colby!!  I LOVE having faces to put the name (and your husband's face isn't too tough to take!   ).  

Thanks for your call last night!



Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/27/2010 QOTD: If you woke up today and it was time to open one present, what would you want it to be? Not peace on earth, not a husband that does the dishes, something you can hold in your hands, ride, drive, or see. What tangible present would make you squeal with delight today?
> 
> I'm going for a post-holiday recovery run and then I'll be back...
> 
> Maria




A time machine.... I would push the button and go back to last Saturday morning and throw our ladders in the dump.  




cclovesdis said:


> Morning!
> 
> I slept for about 12 hours last night. I definitely needed it. I'll be back soon to reply to everyone, but I want to post this weekend's mini-challenge now.
> 
> ETA: Change of plans. I completely forgot about the new WW program starting on Monday. Oops.
> 
> Mini-Challenge for Sat. 11/27 and Sun. 11/28: I can't believe it but, it is almost December! Write out any know appointments, get-togethers, etc. you have and anything else you possibly can, like exercise, for the month of December. One way to help make the upcoming holidays go smoother is with a plan!
> 
> You know I love a PLAN!!
> 
> For those of you not following WW, feel free to get ahead on Monday's mini-challenge and plan your menus!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> I'll be spending some time with my calendar later this afternoon.



Well... I definitely don't know what this month will bring... but I will try my hardest to fit more exercise in.... lately that has been really lacking in my life!


Evening all!  Sorry it has been over 24 hours, but a quick update here.  DH is still doing well.  He is staying in the ICU probably overnight again (lack of beds elsewhere), but that's okay.  He is well taken care of here!  

He was doing so well last night that I made the decision to go home.  DD was here with me and I thought it was important that she not stay in the waiting room again... she needs to stay healthy for school.  And I really wanted to get home and hug DS and SLEEP!!  Well... I talked to DH about 5pm and thought he understood that I was leaving, etc.  I left the hospital about 5:40  pm and arrived home at 7:10 pm (I have found a little quicker route).... visited a bit, hugged everyone, and put on my jammies and snuggled up with the kids to watch tv in my bed.  The phone rang at 8:30pm.  It was the ICU nurse... DH was asking for me!!    Are you kidding me??!! After all those days and nights of not leaving and I finally leave and NOW he wants me?  I felt SOOOO badly.  DMom offered to drive me back up.... she knew I was too tired to drive.  But I told the nurse to talk to him, explain that I was home and resting and that I promised I'd be back early in the morning!!  It was a terrible feeling.  But I stayed home and got a good night's rest.  I was back here, ready to see him by 8:30 am... and found out he had been asking for me again in the morning!  

Well.... after doing some talking to him, I realize that he didn't remember me telling him I was leaving, he thought he had seen me and he thought that they weren't LETTING me in to see him.    But all good now.

Also.... he asked if it was Sunday.  I thought that it was pretty good he was only one day off.  I explained it was Saturday and he seemed confused.  But then I realize he thought it was LAST Sunday... he thought he had only been here one day!!!  I think he was shocked when I told him that his accident happened the Saturday BEFORE T.giving and it was now the Saturday AFTER T.giving!  He said "I missed T.giving??"  So sad!   

He had a visit from two of his brothers plus a SIL today.... nice visit, they made him smile and chuckle and that is so great!  SIL brought me some great magazines and a big banana bread.... I'm breaking into a little bit later today!

It seems like so many of you had a great T.giving and a fun day shopping on Black Friday.  Some of your splurges sound delicious!  

REDWALKER:  So sorry about your grandmother.  (Tracey... please pass this along, as Redwalker isn't on here much. And feel better yourself!)

CC... does the new job start Monday?  Good luck... hope the first day jitters aren't too bad.

Shannon... GLad to see you here! Thanks for the warm wishes for DH.  Glad to hear things are getting spiffy in the new house!  How's the new job working out?


Again.... THANK YOU to all of you for your continue warm words, good wishes, and prayers.  I appreciate how you all continue to applaud my strength and such.... but you could ALL do it if you had to... you are all such accomplished strong women already!  You take care of yourselves (hard to do), your families (kids, husbands, mothers, etc), jobs (both in-home and out-of-home), etc etc.  You could be strong and WILL be strong, when and if the time arrives that you need to be.... and you're strong EVERY DAY in many other ways!


Just a silly side note.... DD and I were leaving early this morning to come back here to the hospital... I stopped at the mailbox to check for stuff... and discovered we had been "mail box bashed" during the night.  Really??? But honestly,  one week ago I would have been really upset... now I just kind of rolled my eyes and figured in the grand scheme of things it is SO minor (but aggravating).  My dad was out there trying to make repairs before I even called the  police. 

Heading to FB to update family.... see, I tell you stuff before I tell them!!  ..............P


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I helped all three boys clean their rooms today.  Even got Nick and Hunter's summer/winter wardrobe switched around.  After that I started wrapping gifts that I've been picking up over the last few months.  I'll pick away until i get them all done.  I hope to get out and run a few errands tonight, *but it's so cold out I really would rather stay home.*



And snowy!  Did you get that white-out this afternoon?  And it is BITTER cold out!  Stay home if you can!

Thank you again for your offer to come over and be with DH in case of emergency the other night.  You would have had to pass yourself off as me... and then when he saw you, he would figure he had a BIG head injury and didn't remember this new wife!!   

So glad that you got the kids rooms all set today.. that is always such a good feeling.  

I love wrapping gifts... wish I could come and help!!...............P


----------



## cclovesdis

Some quick replies and then I am going to bed. My mom and I just came back from clothing and Christmas shopping. I got a sweater, a vest, 2 long-sleeve shirts, and a pair of jeans. It's a start. I really need new clothes for church. Work clothes are coming along nicely after yesterday and today. 

*Dona*: Those sewing machines would be so wonderful! For all you do for others, you deserve them! 



my3princes said:


> I helped all three boys clean their rooms today.  Even got Nick and Hunter's summer/winter wardrobe switched around.  After that I started wrapping gifts that I've been picking up over the last few months.  I'll pick away until i get them all done.  I hope to get out and run a few errands tonight, but it's so cold out I really would rather stay home.



Nothing like a newly cleaned bedroom!  Now, if only I could get there. 



pjlla said:


> Well... I definitely don't know what this month will bring... but I will try my hardest to fit more exercise in.... lately that has been really lacking in my life!



I'm so sorry. I feel awful. 

Thank you for the update on DH. I was very happy to read that you got a good night's sleep last night.  I'm sure it was wonderful to talk with him this morning.


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning losers!   We have 20 more days in our challenge!  If I can lose 3.5 more pounds I will make my goal of 15 down for the challenge!   I can do it !!!

Feeling pround of myself this morning.  Got everything done on my schedule yesterday, did the elliptical 25 minutes and did not gain any after celebration #1 yesterday  Did C25K Week 10 this morning even though it was cold, snowy and icy.  The turkey is in the oven to carry to celebration #2 this afternoon and we will leave here around 2:00.  I think I will need to do a little better eating wise today.  One thing that tripped me up yesterday is that the serving spoons on the buffet line were so big.  I think I'll grab a teaspoon today and use it going down the line.  I try to get 2 slices of turkey and eat that first to fill me up.  And, eat slow! It was wonderful to have some good old American foods yesterday, I even had a slice of pumpkin pie!
That was totally worth the calories to me!

Pamela, so wonderful to hear that your DH was succesfully extubated and he has been doing well since.  Sounds like he is coming around, asking for you and asking about the date, etc.  Hope that each day brings more good news and that he progresses well.  Thank God you have the time off from your job and he has his good benefits, one less thing to worry about.  Sounds like the kids are doing as well as can be expected.  They sounds very mature.  I am thinking of you often throughout the day and thank you so much for taking the time to continue to update us.  I'm searching for news of him first thing each time I log on.  Looking forward to hearing he was moved out of ICU

Kathy, I forgot to congratulate you and Michael on your race!!
That's awesome

Lindsay, way to go on your race too  That's a bummer about their time but maybe you will get surprised when you see the official results.  I would like to hear more about your stopwatch.   Where do you have it when you run?




Zoesmama03 said:


> Thanks for the kind words.  and birthday wish too.
> 
> I'm just trying to get my life in order and this will slide back into place. It has been an emotional few weeks for me. I had more disturbing findings this morning that have me motivated to work extra hard to get my affairs in line. I'm going to have a great battle to finally get my divorce finalized and move on. I'd like to be at a point I don't rely on benefits and the teeny bit her dad has sent(without order) but only when asked of.  I had an interview I felt went good but won't know much till next week. I hope a door in employment comes open very soon. I have an attorney my friend hired who goes on flat fee so I may go that route. I just don't want to get into a court hearing without representation or means to get some.
> 
> On a side note dd and I have kept up with the show.  She is always rooting for Patrick.



 BACK !!!!    Even if you're just reading along that's a good sign. Maybe you can ease back into it.   Good luck getting your divorce and good luck on the job

(boo Patrick, I don't like any of those guys in an "alliance"  I would love to see Ada win)

Your pictures are amazing!!!



flipflopmom said:


> Flyby
> 
> Dh and  I just decided to go up to VT tonight and spend the night in our friends' RV w/ them .  Game is at noon tomorrow, girls are already at MIL, so we're feeling rather 20ish tonight!    OFf to relieve some stress!
> 
> HAve a great weekend!  GO HOKIES!
> Taryn



Yea for you !!!    Hope you had a great time at the game.  We stayed up late to watch UNC v Duke, our traditional end of season rival game.  We made it to about 5 mins left to go in the game and we were up by 14 so went to bed.
Woke up to find we only won by 5



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We were laughing last night at my nana's because my aunt brought up the wierd presents they use to get me when I was a kid.  The reason I know you all will get a laugh out of it is because it will validate what I have been saying this whole time about how my family affected my eating habits.  When I was 6 I loved pepperoni so for xmas my nana wrapped up a huge ring of pepporoni for me as a present. Around age 8 I started to eat kiebalsa....so you can guess what I got that year....yep a huge ring of kiebalsa. Then somewhere in my teens I formed a love for wing dings....a breaded chicken wing that we would deep fry.  So my aunt got me a huge box for xmas one year.....We were laughing about how silly it sounds and I was like now you all know why I have weight issues.
> 
> 
> My mom also was so nice to buy me knew running sneakers today. It was an early xmas gift.  I am so excited because I had been wearing my old ones for almost 3 years.



for all the funny presents.   We sometimes give my Dad a box of Little Debbies for a gift because he loves them so much.  We really should not because he has very bad eating habits and weighs abut 275 pounds!

Woo Hoo for your new running shoes, what kind did you get?   Can't believe you got 3 years out of the last pair



LuvBaloo said:


> I'm on the west coast so it was really only 11:30pm.  I've gotten into crazy sleep patterns over the last couple weeks where I'm up until midnight and then get up anywhere from 6 to 6:30.  Too much time working on getting the house to normal condition.  We've got company coming over on Sunday for Grey Cup (Canadian Football Championship) and come heck or high water the house will be in decent shape!
> 
> Hi to everybody!



Oh, forgot you were on the West Coast, OK I'm not so worried about you anymore   Hope your house is all in shape now and have fun today!
Thanks again for all you do for us 



Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/27/2010 QOTD: If you woke up today and it was time to open one present, what would you want it to be? Not peace on earth, not a husband that does the dishes, something you can hold in your hands, ride, drive, or see. What tangible present would make you squeal with delight today?
> 
> I'm going for a post-holiday recovery run and then I'll be back...
> 
> Maria



Some nice/real Jewelry picked out by my husband!    I'm a jewelry and purse FREAK!   Most of my jewelry is knock-offs because the styles change so much and I don't want to spend a lot of $ just to wear something a year of two.  But, I have a few nice pieces.  And, yea my purses are all knock-offs too

Loved some of your answers, Lisa your car  and Tracey your Tim



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--well, after what we spent yesterday, I will not be getting anything except maybe some new socks for Christmas! We bought a 40" Sharp Aquos and a Sony blu ray. We have internet tv now, can steam netflix and listen to pandora through our receiver. It is amazing!!!! We still don't have cable tv or satellite, though. I think we're going to switch internet providers so that we can do espn 3 online and stream it through our tv. The picture is unbelievable. We spent more than we thought we were going to, but got a much better tv and blu ray player than we planned!
> 
> Did 4 miles on the elliptical today, but my eating is still not great! We're running tomorrow.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



 for your new goodies !   Time to throw that football party, sounds like fun.  Enjoy the last of your visit with DS, I would have a hard time saying goodbye.  I can not imagine those years but I guess they are coming.  It's really hard to imagine my son in College, he's soooooo lazy.  He's going to have to change a lot in the next few years to make the grades and get going.



cclovesdis said:


> Some quick replies and then I am going to bed. My mom and I just came back from clothing and Christmas shopping. I got a sweater, a vest, 2 long-sleeve shirts, and a pair of jeans. It's a start. I really need new clothes for church. Work clothes are coming along nicely after yesterday and today.



Yea for new clothes!   Good luck on the job tommorow

*Tracey:*  Hope you are feeling better!   I know you must be so excited for your trip!   Have a great time!

*Deb:*  Great bargains !   What a fun gift for DH to open!

*Maria:*  Thanks for being our coach this week!   I am feeling super motivated!

*Dona*  Hope your knee is feeling better.  If you go to the Dr, let us know what is going on.

Well, I have almost run out of the time I alloted myself to be online today.  I still have some decorations to put out, maybe about 75 more things.  It's to the point now where I really have to look and look on the tree to find a spot. I have decided when I reach 25 pounds lost I will post a before and current picture and I will put one up of my tree too.   I am almost there!   So close I can taste it

Have a great Sunday

Shawn


----------



## tigger813

UGH!!!!! Still feeling absolutely like crap! Major indigestion and still occasional nausea and frequent trips to the bathroom. I slept on the couch last night off an on. I was supposed to teach Sunday school but will call this morning to cancel out. I may have DH take DD1 for choir rehearsal and I'll also have him go to the b'day party with DD2. Nothing seems to be helping. DH couldn't believe how much belching I did last night. I had fallen asleep on the couch watching a movie and woke up feeling good and 10 minutes later I thought I was going to get sick. My stomach keeps gurgling. 

Almost back to Friday's weight without effort. This is not the way I wanted to reach goal weight. I just can't believe it's still hanging on like this. I've never felt this bad so long. I've tried all sorts of things to feel better including ginger brandy, pepto, coke, etc. Zantac also isn't helping. I'm desperate! If this is the bug that DD1 had earlier in the week it has decided to take up residence in me!

Please send PD my way! I really want to feel better for my trip and have a lot still to do!


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> Good news!!!  DH was successfully extubated!  He is awake and alert (well, as alert as can be expected) and giving me head nods and hand squeezes in response to questions.  I swear, I've been holding my breath for 24 hours straight!  He will spend tonight in the ICU and be moved tomorrow to either the ISCU (intermediate special care unit) or even perhaps a regular floor!!
> 
> THank you ALL for your continued prayers.  He has an enormously long road ahead still and will still need them, but I believe the most critical time has passed!
> 
> You have all proven to be true friends and I love you all for it..............P


  So glad dh was extubated and is doing so well.  When I read your later post, I was so excited when I started to read, thinking, he's doing fine extubated, he's staying in icu because there are no beds, so he'll be monitored closely, you will be able to go home and actually get a good nights sleep, in your own bed, comfortable with the care he's getting and then I read further, and you go the call at 8:30.   Oh, pamela, you are just being pulled in so many directions, and you are handling it so well.  It's sad dh didn't remember thanksgiving but with all he's been throughthe past week I'm sure it's a blessing he doesn't remember much of that.  I hope you've gotten a little rest, and are resting more easily as you see his improvement.  Hang in there.  Thinking of you often and sending prayers your way.



Rose&Mike said:


> :Sometimes I think we argue when DS first comes home just cause we're all getting used to each other again. I don't know.


I can imagine it's a big adjustment for all of you, and of course this time is so brief.  Hopefully at Christmas he'll be home long enough to work through the adjustment phase and you'll have a few weeks of nice, stress free family time.



tigger813 said:


> Some sad news to share from redwalker: Her grandmother passed away this morning. She has been ill for some time now. It was her mom's best friend so she is staying with her parents for a few days.


 Tell Redwalker, I am so sorry for her loss.  It's always hard to lose a loved one, but I think around the holidays can be so much more difficult. Hugs to her.  
Hope you are feeling better soon, Tracey.



Zoesmama03 said:


> I'm just trying to get my life in order and this will slide back into place. It has been an emotional few weeks for me. I had more disturbing findings this morning that have me motivated to work extra hard to get my affairs in line. I'm going to have a great battle to finally get my divorce finalized and move on. I'd like to be at a point I don't rely on benefits and the teeny bit her dad has sent(without order) but only when asked of.  I had an interview I felt went good but won't know much till next week. I hope a door in employment comes open very soon. I have an attorney my friend hired who goes on flat fee so I may go that route. I just don't want to get into a court hearing without representation or means to get some.
> .


  Hope things start to look up fo ryou soon.  Glad you had a good interview.  



flipflopmom said:


> Flyby
> 
> Dh and  I just decided to go up to VT tonight and spend the night in our friends' RV w/ them .  Game is at noon tomorrow, girls are already at MIL, so we're feeling rather 20ish tonight!    OFf to relieve some stress!
> 
> Won't be back on before Sunday night, going to be late tom. night getting home, and having T'giving w/ MIL and FIL Sunday after church.
> 
> HAve a great weekend!  GO HOKIES!
> Taryn


Sounds fabulous.  Hope you have a much deserved relaxing and fun weekend. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We were laughing last night at my nana's because my aunt brought up the wierd presents they use to get me when I was a kid.  The reason I know you all will get a laugh out of it is because it will validate what I have been saying this whole time about how my family affected my eating habits.  When I was 6 I loved pepperoni so for xmas my nana wrapped up a huge ring of pepporoni for me as a present. Around age 8 I started to eat kiebalsa....so you can guess what I got that year....yep a huge ring of kiebalsa.  Then somewhere in my teens I formed a love for wing dings....a breaded chicken wing that we would deep fry.  So my aunt got me a huge box for xmas one year.....We were laughing about how silly it sounds and I was like now you all know why I have weight issues.


 mmmmmm, meat products for christmas presents.  Now tell us, did you sit down right there in front of the tree and dig into that big ring of pepperoni?  
Nice work on the good friday deals.  Funny, on thanksgiving, I was joking, trying to get someone to come back here at 4 am to watch michael so I could go out shopping.  My 20 yo nephew said he'd be lucky to be getting home by then, so I tried to convince him he should just come here and go to bed, but no go.  

We're back from my brother's and I thought i'd catch up on some replies.  We had a very nice weekend, and it's always fun to visit with them. My niece is the same age as Michael and as they're getting older, they get along so well and are really becoming good friends.  It's so cute.  Not that the preschool visits weren't fun too, but it's so much easier now.  

I"m going to for a run/walk now, and am supposed to do 6 miles, and will be back to catch up more later.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

11/28/10 Sunday QOTD: What is your exercise plan for this week? Please share it with us! Write it down and check it off as you complete each day -- and you will feel a great sense of satisfaction from a job well done!

Maria


----------



## flipflopmom

First a couple of housekeeping QOTD that I am too lazy to multiquote!

Funniest holiday memory had to be the year I was about 13 and helping mom with the turkey for the first time.  When she pulled the neck out, I blushed in embarrasment, screamed, and said "Mom, why did they save that?"  Totally thought it was his...male parts.

Funniest gift?  A little sink catch all cup. I hate to put my hands in to dig that goo out, in fact, I heave, gag, wretch, and beg someone else to do it.  Mom got me one a few years after we got married.  Thankfully, I now have a disposal.



Rose&Mike said:


> Sometimes I think we argue when DS first comes home just cause we're all getting used to each other again. I don't know.


It was hard in college, b/c I had been used to not answering to anyone, and suddenly I had rules again, someone to answer to, asking me questions, etc.  It took a while to adjust, and sometimes, we never did.  Hang in there.



tigger813 said:


> Some sad news to share from redwalker: Her grandmother passed away this morning.


Tell her we are so sorry!



Zoesmama03 said:


> I'm just trying to get my life in order and this will slide back into place. It has been an emotional few weeks for me. I had more disturbing findings this morning that have me motivated to work extra hard to get my affairs in line.


Had you on my mind the other day.  Understand all about the topsy-turvy stuff, hope it gets better for you very, very soon!



cclovesdis said:


> *Taryn*: What kind of purse does AK want? I saw some good deals today, but I know I wouldn't want to drive an hour each way.


Unfortunately, my little bag lady was very specific.  There is a brand of bags called 31.  Don't know their popularity outside of my little corner of the world, but they are huge here.  She had a specific one picked out.  They're a direct sell company, thankfully, a friend has a friend that sells them, and I got it off her website.  It was as much as Sophie's Ariel doll. 




my3princes said:


> We do black friday.  I am subscribed to the blackfriday websites and have looked at the ads for weeks


Sounds like all that work paid off for you! GREAT JOB!  I've always thought BF was great for those big ticket items, they seem to have the best deals.  If one of my girls wanted those, I would totally have been there to save the $$$ !



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We were laughing about how silly it sounds and I was like now you all know why I have weight issues.:  I am reading about how some of your kids no longer believe and it makes me sad to think about that.  I dont look forward to that day. I kept it light this year but thanks to the deals I got today I am still able to give my kids a good christmas.


AK's 11, and I am pretty sure she is at the "I don't believe but I don't dare tell anyone in case I am wrong" stage.  At first, with the elf, I thought she was going to be too cool for school with it, but I noticed a lot of "Yes ma'ams", peace, and first time obedience without reminders.  SO EXCITED that you got some great deals and your money is holding out!!!!



donac said:


> My knee has been bothering me.  When I get up it is fine but as the day goes on it starts hurting again.  It was almost like a knife in it.  Time to call a doctor and find out what is going on.  I was very happy yesterday morning when I got up and it was feeling fine.  Well it is minor in the big scheme of things.   We just found out that ds2 is not going to Gambia during the winter break.  My sister mentioned that she might be going to DW in Jan when her one daughter has winter break from college.  So ds's presents may be the ticket and airfair for the trip.  He would have fun with his cousin, they are both engineering majors and have a lot in common. .


That would be an awesome present!  Get that knee check out ASAP, you don't want to mess around with it!




Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/27/2010 QOTD: If you woke up today and it was time to open one present, what would you want it to be? Not peace on earth, not a husband that does the dishes, something you can hold in your hands, ride, drive, or see. What tangible present would make you squeal with delight today?


I'm such a fuddy duddy!  I would squeal with delight if a 2011 Honda Odyssey were parked in the carport, with a check under the visor to pay off my bills.  Hey, dreaming big, right! 



lisah0711 said:


> It's been a lot of fun hanging out around the house these last few days but, alas, it is time to go out to the real world and run some errands and start getting ready for Monday.  Luckily I lost the two pounds I gained this week.  If I can get rid of one more, I'll be heading back in the right direction.


I always hate the return of the real world after storms/vacations/holidays.  Such a bummer.  Sounds like you are well on your way to the right direction!



cclovesdis said:


> I'll be spending some time with my calendar later this afternoon.


  Sounds like a "date" to me!  Hope you had a great "time" together.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I would love to hold this in my hands.
> That completed week 1 of my princess training.  Only 13 more to go.


  Great job!  ANd  at you, and  that we both want the Honda van!  A friend just got one, and OMGoodness is it nice!



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--well, after what we spent yesterday, I will not be getting anything except maybe some new socks for Christmas! We bought a 40" Sharp Aquos and a Sony blu ray.


Forgot you didn't have cable/dish.  Always thought you just liked being in a party scene to watch the games.  YAY for the new tv and blue ray!  Your new socks will keep you COZY!



cclovesdis said:


> I have this gut instinct that today is one of those days where Id be better off if I listen to her.


Told you that you were a smart girl!



donac said:


> As long as we are dreaming.  I too would love a check to pay off all my bills but if I couldn't do that then these for my NEW sewing room would be great.


Nice machines!  



my3princes said:


> I helped all three boys clean their rooms today.  Even got Nick and Hunter's summer/winter wardrobe switched around.  After that I started wrapping gifts that I've been picking up over the last few months.  I'll pick away until i get them all done.  I hope to get out and run a few errands tonight, but it's so cold out I really would rather stay home.


You just work circles around me, girl!  Way to go!



pjlla said:


> A time machine.... I would push the button and go back to last Saturday morning and throw our ladders in the dump.    He is well taken care of here!   Well.... after doing some talking to him, I realize that he didn't remember me telling him I was leaving, he thought he had seen me and he thought that they weren't LETTING me in to see him.  I think he was shocked when I told him that his accident happened the Saturday BEFORE T.giving and it was now the Saturday AFTER T.giving!  He said "I missed T.giving??" He had a visit from two of his brothers plus a SIL today.... nice visit, they made him smile and chuckle and that is so great!  SIL brought me some great magazines and a big banana bread.... I'm breaking into a little bit later today!But honestly,  one week ago I would have been really upset... now I just kind of rolled my eyes and figured in the grand scheme of things it is SO minor (but aggravating).



First, hope you can find lots of deals, tomorrow might be a good day for you to cyber shop if DH is resting, etc.  Second, so sad about him just realizing he missed Thanksgiving, but at least you know he was resting and not restless.  3rd, so glad he had a good visit and you got some banana bread!  And 4th, perspective.  Bites sometimes to get it, but good to have!  Any ideas on how long DH will have to be in the hospital?  I know you will be glad to have him at home, and be at home, yet you know he is taken care of there.  Hang in there, hon.  Still sending lots of prayers to you!



SettinSail said:


> Good morning losers!   We have 20 more days in our challenge!  If I can lose 3.5 more pounds I will make my goal of 15 down for the challenge!   Yea for you !!!    Hope you had a great time at the game.  We stayed up late to watch UNC v Duke, our traditional end of season rival game.  We made it to about 5 mins left to go in the game and we were up by 14 so went to bed. Woke up to find we only won by 5 I have decided when I reach 25 pounds lost I will post a before and current picture and I will put one up of my tree too.   I am almost there!   So close I can taste it:


That's an awesome idea - a before and after pic. ornament! I might have to copy that!  Thankfully, the game was a breeze for my boys.  Heard Wolfpack got beat yesterday, since we're playing FL. ST. for ACC champ Sat.  Guess that made you happy!  Glad you beat Duke, they irritate me! 



tigger813 said:


> If this is the bug that DD1 had earlier in the week it has decided to take up residence in me!  Please send PD my way! I really want to feel better for my trip and have a lot still to do!



I thought about that as soon as you said you weren't feeling well, b/c that was how it started for DD.  Sending lots of PPD your way, I know you want to be up doing things.  Hopefully it will be gone in time for you to enjoy your trip!  

BRB


----------



## flipflopmom

AS usual, my replies took up one post. 

Remember me saying I was feeling 20ish?  Well, life lesson from this weekend.  I'M NOT 20ish.  35 year olds should NOT try to be 20 again.   I really didn't set out to be.... as Kathy and Dona put it "that friend".  I just should never talk while I am pouring myself a drink, or two.    It was BAD for a while last night.  Coffee is helping a bit.  Did drink a bunch of smartwater before bed, and took some ibuprofen, so not as bad as it could be today.

It was sooooooo cooooooollllllddddd.  Like 30, with 20 MPH winds.  Layers and layers and layers and lots of hot cocoa and coffee, hot hands, blankets, scarves, 180's, you name it.  Still COLD!!!!

Got up this am to check on emails, and had to send evites for the host for my PC show next Sunday.  Host just sent me the list last night!  Only one on tap so far for Dec., so I need it to be BIG!!!  Well, a couple of catalog "shows", too.

I hate today.  I know what will happen.  I will dread going back to work tomorrow so badly that I will ruin today for myself, too.  NEed to sit down with my calendar, too, and make a solid plan for the month.  That always makes me feel better.  So does writing all the Christmas shopping down that I have accomplished!  I love lists. 

HAve a great Sunday!
Taryn


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Zoesmama03 said:


> QOTD: I don't think I've ever squealed with delight over a gift but this would definitely do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Canon 5D with a 50mm f/1.4 lens
> 
> I don't get to do a lot of stuff entertainment wise because of money issues but this is my one hobby.



I think that's a great hobby! Not only is it a wonderful skill to have, you can preserve those precious memories 



my3princes said:


> Initially I thought airfare to Disney for our April vacation.  That would make me happy, but probably not squeal with delight.  I nice BIG check that would just pay off our debits, mortgage not included and allow us to actually live on our income.  That would make me squeal with delight



The check is tempting...it sounds like one of those Publisher's Clearinghouse moments! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Saturday-
> 
> I would love to hold this in my hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im totally kidding.  I am a happily married woman.
> 
> I think I would love to have a new car.  Nothing as racy as lisa's but I would be happy with a brand new honda minivan.  Its more practical for my current situation.
> 
> Great question maria!!!!
> 
> I completed my turkey trot 5K this morning.  It was so cold and windy.  I think it was about 35 degrees. BRRRR.....  The race course itself was extrememly hilly but very scenic.  It took us through down town and then along the river.  I have to say the race itself was very unorganized compared to all the others I have done.  My stopwatch said I finished in 35:37 which is a PR for me but the clock at the finish line said 36 or 37...I will see later what the actual results posted at.  We had timing chips but never crossed a start line so I think it still will read the gun time.  Either way I still did it.  That completed week 1 of my princess training.  Only 13 more to go.



You made me laugh out loud! Yes, you can certainly hold Tim McGraw in your hands... Great job on the 5K, that is aweseome! I love that week 1 of your training was a race.  



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--well, after what we spent yesterday, I will not be getting anything except maybe some new socks for Christmas! We bought a 40" Sharp Aquos and a Sony blu ray. We have internet tv now, can steam netflix and listen to pandora through our receiver. It is amazing!!!! We still don't have cable tv or satellite, though. I think we're going to switch internet providers so that we can do espn 3 online and stream it through our tv. The picture is unbelievable. We spent more than we thought we were going to, but got a much better tv and blu ray player than we planned!
> 
> Things have been going much better. Hoping Christmas will be not have a huge adjustment period.



You sound very pleased with your purchases! Yesterday we bought a rug for the basement (since it's obvious my remodel is not going to be done before our holiday company arrives), new flooring for ds's play room (excuse me -- tween cave), a few Christmas presents, and a new Sony blu ray! I am psyched -- I'm not even sure of everything it does, but it seemed like the best one for us. It is the WiFi one, and we have WiFi in our house, so it seemed like the best fit.  Anyway, the tv will have to wait for another weekend. We had so many options, we kept taking notes but we found it confusing. We need to do some research before we choose which one to buy. We don't want 3D, but we do want a bigger screen (we have a 32" LCD right now), and a better picture. We think 42" would be good (our living room isn't that big). Your tv/blu ray sound like a great package! 

I do hope Christmas is easier -- perhaps since you will have a longer time to be together things will unfold a little more slowly and it will be more peaceful. 



cclovesdis said:


> Actually, I didnt even read before I posted, but I am so glad that others are thinking about how close we are to the end of this challenge.  Unbelievable, though, isnt it? It seems like the challenge just started.
> 
> At first I had no idea, and then I remembered yesterday's clothing shopping nightmare. I need petite size clothing because I am so short and have such small shoulders. But, I also have a pretty large tummy for size petite small, which is what I need for my shoulders. So, clothes, especially tops, that fit people like me who have almost no shoulders, are short, and have a tummy above the waist would be great too!



Before we know it we will be getting excited about the next Challenge! I feel your pain with the clothes. It's hard to be petite and need a size that is in the double digits. Not easy to find at all...



donac said:


> As long as we are dreaming.  I too would love a check to pay off all my bills but if I couldn't do that then these for my NEW sewing room would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a quilting machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a computerized sewing and embroidery machine.



Very nice new toys, and also very practical since you use them to help other people! You're a good egg, Dona! 



my3princes said:


> I helped all three boys clean their rooms today.  Even got Nick and Hunter's summer/winter wardrobe switched around.  After that I started wrapping gifts that I've been picking up over the last few months.  I'll pick away until i get them all done.  I hope to get out and run a few errands tonight, but it's so cold out I really would rather stay home.



Now I have "Baby, It's Cold Outside" running through my head!  You had a very productive day -- considering what a task it is to shovel out one tween boy room, I can't even imagine 3, and with some actual teenagers!  You might deserve an award for bravery! 



pjlla said:


> Well.... after doing some talking to him, I realize that he didn't remember me telling him I was leaving, he thought he had seen me and he thought that they weren't LETTING me in to see him.    But all good now.



Oh Pamela, I know that was hard on you -- and poor dh! It seems to add insult to injury that he had the confusion, but all things considered, it is certainly not surprising! I know you have a very long road ahead, but you seem in excellent spirits! I hope this weekend ends on a good note for you! 



cclovesdis said:


> Some quick replies and then I am going to bed. My mom and I just came back from clothing and Christmas shopping. I got a sweater, a vest, 2 long-sleeve shirts, and a pair of jeans. It's a start. I really need new clothes for church. Work clothes are coming along nicely after yesterday and today.



I bet you're going to look so cute in your new duds! 



SettinSail said:


> Good morning losers!   We have 20 more days in our challenge!  If I can lose 3.5 more pounds I will make my goal of 15 down for the challenge!   I can do it !!!
> 
> Some nice/real Jewelry picked out by my husband!    I'm a jewelry and purse FREAK!   Most of my jewelry is knock-offs because the styles change so much and I don't want to spend a lot of $ just to wear something a year of two.  But, I have a few nice pieces.  And, yea my purses are all knock-offs too



Yes, you can! That's is definitely a doable goal! I need to be more like you -- I watch "What Not to Wear", and I know they would have a field day with me. I just have no idea how to accessorize. My purses are all neutrals, and my jewelry is small and gold or silver. I should expand my horizons! 



tigger813 said:


> UGH!!!!! Still feeling absolutely like crap! Major indigestion and still occasional nausea and frequent trips to the bathroom. I slept on the couch last night off an on. I was supposed to teach Sunday school but will call this morning to cancel out. I may have DH take DD1 for choir rehearsal and I'll also have him go to the b'day party with DD2. Nothing seems to be helping. DH couldn't believe how much belching I did last night. I had fallen asleep on the couch watching a movie and woke up feeling good and 10 minutes later I thought I was going to get sick. My stomach keeps gurgling.



Oh Tracey  I am so sorry! I really hope today brings better health for you. 



mikamah said:


> We're back from my brother's and I thought i'd catch up on some replies.  We had a very nice weekend, and it's always fun to visit with them. My niece is the same age as Michael and as they're getting older, they get along so well and are really becoming good friends.  It's so cute.  Not that the preschool visits weren't fun too, but it's so much easier now.
> 
> I"m going to for a run/walk now, and am supposed to do 6 miles, and will be back to catch up more later.



I have a niece who is a year younger than ds, and they have entertained themselves very well since they were pretty small -- it is nice to see that bond, especially when you have an Only!  I know it makes me feel better than he has someone of his own age to be close to in the family, since the sibling factory never started operation 

I'm taking a page from your book -- I need to get going on my morning run. I'm taking ds to Harry Potter later, and then we're getting our Christmas tree and decorating --so that's my entire day!

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

_I hate today. I know what will happen. I will dread going back to work tomorrow so badly that I will ruin today for myself, too. NEed to sit down with my calendar, too, and make a solid plan for the month. That always makes me feel better. So does writing all the Christmas shopping down that I have accomplished! I love lists._

Taryn -- aren't lists great?! Sundays can be hard because you have to refocus and plan -- but as you said, this is going to make you feel better once you can see what you need to do. When I am totally overwhelmed at work, I make a list of everything I need to do, and I check it off as I go. Not the "it would be nice to get to it" stuff, the things I really need to do. When I see the list I know I can handle it, and it helps calm me and allow me to have a good Sunday. Maybe that would help for you? 

In any case -- I'm glad you did let off some steam. You have so much going on, I suspect it actually did you a lot of good!

Maria


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Hope that you are all enjoying the last day of the long week-end!  

*Pamela,* glad that you were able to go home and get some rest.  Bless DH"s heart not realizing that a whole week has gone by -- at least he didn't have to live through it like you did.    Maybe next time you can write him a note to remind him what is going on that he can look at when you are not there so he doesn't worry.  The nurse could have handled that a little better, too, IMHO, she probably didn't realize that you lived 2 hours away and had been there all week.  When DH is better, and his jaws aren't wired, you can have a celebratory Thanksgiving dinner to make up for the one he missed.  



cclovesdis said:


> Mini-Challenge for Sat. 11/27 and Sun. 11/28: I can't believe it but, it is almost December! Write out any know appointments, get-togethers, etc. you have and anything else you possibly can, like exercise, for the month of December. One way to help make the upcoming holidays go smoother is with a plan!



Love this mini-challenge, CC, and it goes perfectly with Maria's QOTD.  

Sorry, *Zoesmama03,* that you are having a rough time.    It sounds like you are making plans to be where you want to be.  Here is some  for your job situation.  The camara looks nice, but a bit intimidating for those of us who don't know what they are doing.    You live in a place where there are lots of photographic opportunities.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Before I saw Lisa's fabulous present, I was going to say a really good body cream for my dry skin  Now I'm trying to think bigger -- I would squeal with delight if I opened a new entertainment system for our living room -- new tv, blu ray player and sound system, all with appropriate stands and looking sleek, modern, and easy to dust...



I bet the menfolk in your house would squeal, too, if that happened.  

Jergen's Overnight Therapy is a very good lotion -- it might not make you squeal in delight but it does work.  



my3princes said:


> Initially I thought airfare to Disney for our April vacation.  That would make me happy, but probably not squeal with delight.  *I nice BIG check that would just pay off our debits, mortgage not included and allow us to actually live on our income*.  That would make me squeal with delight



That would make me squeal in delight too!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Oh at the time I thought they were the coolest gifts ever.



I'm glad, Lindsay, cause it would have been a bummer if you had wanted a doll or something and got pepperoni!   

Loved your gift!  

And congrats on your race!    It won't be long until you are doing it again!  

BRB smilie police are after me again!


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--well, after what we spent yesterday, I will not be getting anything except maybe some new socks for Christmas! We bought a 40" Sharp Aquos and a Sony blu ray. We have internet tv now, can steam netflix and listen to pandora through our receiver. It is amazing!!!! We still don't have cable tv or satellite, though. I think we're going to switch internet providers so that we can do espn 3 online and stream it through our tv. The picture is unbelievable. We spent more than we thought we were going to, but got a much better tv and blu ray player than we planned!



Sounds nice, Rose!    I bet your guys are loving it, too.  We just had to recently upgrade to cable internet so we could stream netflix to the PS3 that DS bought himself -- he decided he would get more presents that way!  



cclovesdis said:


> Can you tell from where I got my inspiration for today mini-challenge?  Actually, I didnt even read before I posted, but I am so glad that others are thinking about how close we are to the end of this challenge.  Unbelievable, though, isnt it? It seems like the challenge just started.



With the Christmas holidays it will be here before we know it!  

*dona,* I bet you could make some wonderful things with those machines!  



SettinSail said:


> Good morning losers!   We have 20 more days in our challenge!  If I can lose 3.5 more pounds I will make my goal of 15 down for the challenge!   I can do it !!!



Yes, you can!  

*Tracey,*  that you feel better soon and a trip to urgent care might help, too.  



mikamah said:


> I"m going to for a run/walk now, and am supposed to do 6 miles, and will be back to catch up more later.



You totally rock, Kathy!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/28/10 Sunday QOTD: What is your exercise plan for this week? Please share it with us! Write it down and check it off as you complete each day -- and you will feel a great sense of satisfaction from a job well done!



This is my first official week of Princess training!    Tomorrow and Wednesday I will do a circuit of cross training from my trainer, Tuesday and Thursday I will run/walk 3 miles each day and Saturday, 5 miles.  That leaves Friday and Sunday for rest days.  

, *Taryn,* don't waste today worrying about tomorrow.  Finish your lists, celebrate your accomplishments, get some rest and enjoy your family.  Tomorrow will come no matter what you do so you might as well enjoy today no matter what.    You've accomplished a lot lately and should be proud of yourself and enjoy yourself.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm taking a page from your book -- I need to get going on my morning run. I'm taking ds to Harry Potter later, and then we're getting our Christmas tree and decorating --so that's my entire day!



Sounds like a wonderful day!  

Incredibly before yesterday's storm we have had more snow this month than we did the whole season last year -- more than 20 inches in November!  (We usually get about 60 inches all season).  It was too slick to go out yesterday and people still haven't learned how to slow down so DH said it would be better for us to stay home.  Now it is like a challenge to see if I can stay home one more day and make it a six day staycation -- never have done that without being sick so it's kind of fun!  I like to stay home on Sundays anyway.  The house is in good shape, we about done with the leftovers, we are ready for Monday and Christmas tree decorating is on tap -- life is good!


----------



## tigger813

Oh, it just gets better around here!!!!!

DD1 woke up throwing up this morning! Got sick twice and 1 trip to the bathroom. Just ate some Saltines so hopefully she can keep those down.

DH woke up with a stomach ache too and DD2 said she had tummy problem too. Skipped church and jr choir and hopefully DH can take DD2 to her friend's b'day party later this afternoon. We're sharing a package of Saltines while watching tv.

The nausea, I think, is gone and the other issue is improving! Feeling the best I've felt in three days right now. Knock on Wood!!!!! Still belching a lot!

We threw out the rest of the chicken wings from Friday night. Not sure if we're getting rid of the leftover Thanksgiving food yet probably should at this point just to be safe! I certainly don't want any!!!!

QOTD: Well, I hope to get in some exercise before we leave on Wednesday morning. My exercise the remainder of the week will be lots of walking around Disney!!!!! If we have a gym near our room I may visit that on the mornings I can't sleep!

Going to add a very big plus: DH just put our deposit down for podcast 3.0!!!!!! First cruise!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> Some quick replies and then I am going to bed. My mom and I just came back from clothing and Christmas shopping. I got a sweater, a vest, 2 long-sleeve shirts, and a pair of jeans. It's a start. I really need new clothes for church. Work clothes are coming along nicely after yesterday and today.
> 
> Thank you for the update on DH. I was very happy to read that you got a good night's sleep last night.  I'm sure it was wonderful to talk with him this morning.



Remember that accessories can be your friend when you have a small wardrobe.  I worked for years with the same 2-3 pairs of pants and 5-6 good tops.... but I changed out the scarves and pins (mostly Disney) and cardigans.  If you are still losing weight, stick with basics for the fitted stuff and fill in with trendier items from the GW or someplace that that you won't mind replacing quickly as they get too big.


It was wonderful to actually TALK!



SettinSail said:


> Good morning losers!   We have 20 more days in our challenge!  If I can lose 3.5 more pounds I will make my goal of 15 down for the challenge!   I can do it !!!
> 
> Feeling pround of myself this morning.  Got everything done on my schedule yesterday, did the elliptical 25 minutes and did not gain any after celebration #1 yesterday  Did C25K Week 10 this morning even though it was cold, snowy and icy.  The turkey is in the oven to carry to celebration #2 this afternoon and we will leave here around 2:00.  I think I will need to do a little better eating wise today.  One thing that tripped me up yesterday is that the serving spoons on the buffet line were so big.  I think I'll grab a teaspoon today and use it going down the line.  I try to get 2 slices of turkey and eat that first to fill me up.  And, eat slow! It was wonderful to have some good old American foods yesterday, I even had a slice of pumpkin pie!
> That was totally worth the calories to me!
> 
> Pamela, so wonderful to hear that your DH was succesfully extubated and he has been doing well since.  Sounds like he is coming around, asking for you and asking about the date, etc.  Hope that each day brings more good news and that he progresses well.  Thank God you have the time off from your job and he has his good benefits, one less thing to worry about.  Sounds like the kids are doing as well as can be expected.  They sounds very mature.  I am thinking of you often throughout the day and thank you so much for taking the time to continue to update us.  I'm searching for news of him first thing each time I log on.  Looking forward to hearing he was moved out of ICU
> 
> Shawn



Glad you got some good old American food!  I can understand how worth the calories it would be.  GREAT idea about using a teaspoon on the buffet!  I think next time I'm at a buffet I will grab a bunch of teaspoons and use one in each different dish as I go along!!  That is a note-worthy idea! (As a hostess, you could even put little spoons, along with bigger spoons, in each dish and label them WW spoons!)

Thanks for continuing to follow our saga.  I think it pleased DD to hear that people are considering her "mature"... and she definitely has been through all of this!!  The updates will slow down as he gets better and there is less to report, but we will continue to need prayers.



tigger813 said:


> UGH!!!!! Still feeling absolutely like crap! Major indigestion and still occasional nausea and frequent trips to the bathroom. I slept on the couch last night off an on. I was supposed to teach Sunday school but will call this morning to cancel out. I may have DH take DD1 for choir rehearsal and I'll also have him go to the b'day party with DD2. Nothing seems to be helping. DH couldn't believe how much belching I did last night. I had fallen asleep on the couch watching a movie and woke up feeling good and 10 minutes later I thought I was going to get sick. My stomach keeps gurgling.
> 
> Almost back to Friday's weight without effort. This is not the way I wanted to reach goal weight. I just can't believe it's still hanging on like this. I've never felt this bad so long. I've tried all sorts of things to feel better including ginger brandy, pepto, coke, etc. Zantac also isn't helping. I'm desperate! If this is the bug that DD1 had earlier in the week it has decided to take up residence in me!
> 
> Please send PD my way! I really want to feel better for my trip and have a lot still to do!



Oh my gosh!  I am so sorry.... and I read your later post about EVERYONE feeling icky .  I'm so sorry that this is hitting you right before your trip.  I suppose the good news is that you should all be past it before you leave and you will all have developed an immunity and won't catch it on the plane ride down!  REST, REST, REST!  Don't overly worry about the packing.... as long as you have wallets with ID and cash and credit cards, prescriptions and eyeglasses, Disney tickets and reservation numbers, you will be ALL SET!  Anything you forget you can buy in Florida!  A friend of mine knows about my packing obsessions and she continually reminds me that they DO HAVE WALMARTS IN FLORIDA!!    Keep up with the gingerale and crackers for everyone.  Keep buckets handy and you will all get through this quickly.  Prayers coming your way!



mikamah said:


> So glad dh was extubated and is doing so well.  When I read your later post, I was so excited when I started to read, thinking, he's doing fine extubated, he's staying in icu because there are no beds, so he'll be monitored closely, you will be able to go home and actually get a good nights sleep, in your own bed, comfortable with the care he's getting and then I read further, and you go the call at 8:30.   Oh, pamela, you are just being pulled in so many directions, and you are handling it so well.  It's sad dh didn't remember thanksgiving but with all he's been throughthe past week I'm sure it's a blessing he doesn't remember much of that.  I hope you've gotten a little rest, and are resting more easily as you see his improvement.  Hang in there.  Thinking of you often and sending prayers your way.
> 
> I can imagine it's a big adjustment for all of you, and of course this time is so brief.  Hopefully at Christmas he'll be home long enough to work through the adjustment phase and you'll have a few weeks of nice, stress free family time.



Thanks for your understanding.  I DO feel pulled in every direction.  But I need to remind myself that DH needs me the most now.  The kids will be fine with my parents for the time being.  They are, fortunately, old enough to fully understand that.  My parents have been, without a doubt, the BIGGEST blessing of this time.  I can honestly tell you I would have had a breakdown without them by now.  That said, DH's family is FABULOUS and I know they all would have dropped everything to help with the kids if my parents hadn't been here.  I'm hoping to actually take them up on their help offers in the next few days/weeks so that my parents can have a break.  

I'll take this time to thank YOU for all you do for your patients every day.  Most of the nursing staff here has been FABULOUS and a true blessing.  You are truly a special kind of person!



flipflopmom said:


> First a couple of housekeeping QOTD that I am too lazy to multiquote!
> 
> Funniest holiday memory had to be the year I was about 13 and helping mom with the turkey for the first time.  When she pulled the neck out, I blushed in embarrasment, screamed, and said "Mom, why did they save that?"  Totally thought it was his...male parts.
> 
> First, hope you can find lots of deals, tomorrow might be a good day for you to cyber shop if DH is resting, etc.  Second, so sad about him just realizing he missed Thanksgiving, but at least you know he was resting and not restless.  3rd, so glad he had a good visit and you got some banana bread!  And 4th, perspective.  Bites sometimes to get it, but good to have!  Any ideas on how long DH will have to be in the hospital?  I know you will be glad to have him at home, and be at home, yet you know he is taken care of there.  Hang in there, hon.  Still sending lots of prayers to you!
> 
> BRB



Seems like we are looking at another 4-5 days here... but nothing definite.  Yup... perspective will probably be my biggest lesson out of this!!  Yesterday's incident with the mailbox was a big lesson in that!  I keep looking at the grand scheme of things and realizing what is really important.




flipflopmom said:


> AS usual, my replies took up one post.
> 
> Remember me saying I was feeling 20ish?  Well, life lesson from this weekend.  I'M NOT 20ish.  35 year olds should NOT try to be 20 again.   I really didn't set out to be.... as Kathy and Dona put it "that friend".  I just should never talk while I am pouring myself a drink, or two.    It was BAD for a while last night.  Coffee is helping a bit.  Did drink a bunch of smartwater before bed, and took some ibuprofen, so not as bad as it could be today.
> 
> It was sooooooo cooooooollllllddddd.  Like 30, with 20 MPH winds.  Layers and layers and layers and lots of hot cocoa and coffee, hot hands, blankets, scarves, 180's, you name it.  Still COLD!!!!
> 
> Got up this am to check on emails, and had to send evites for the host for my PC show next Sunday.  Host just sent me the list last night!  Only one on tap so far for Dec., so I need it to be BIG!!!  Well, a couple of catalog "shows", too.
> 
> I hate today.  I know what will happen.  I will dread going back to work tomorrow so badly that I will ruin today for myself, too.  NEed to sit down with my calendar, too, and make a solid plan for the month.  That always makes me feel better.  So does writing all the Christmas shopping down that I have accomplished!  I love lists.
> 
> HAve a great Sunday!
> Taryn



YES.... a list/plan!!  I so need one now!  Hard to do when I don't know exactly where I'll be in the coming days... but I suppose if I make a list of the absolute MUST-DO's before Christmas and just make sure that list gets done, everything will be gravy!!  Don't spend today DREADING tomorrow... relax, take it easy, make that plan and enjoy the remainder of the day!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Oh Pamela, I know that was hard on you -- and poor dh! It seems to add insult to injury that he had the confusion, but all things considered, it is certainly not surprising! I know you have a very long road ahead, but you seem in excellent spirits! I hope this weekend ends on a good note for you!



My spirits are doing well today!  EVERYONE on this board has been such a tremendous source of support.  You all have kept me smiling and moving this week!!  


*Pamela,* glad that you were able to go home and get some rest.  Bless DH"s heart not realizing that a whole week has gone by -- at least he didn't have to live through it like you did.    Maybe next time you can write him a note to remind him what is going on that he can look at when you are not there so he doesn't worry.  The nurse could have handled that a little better, too, IMHO, she probably didn't realize that you lived 2 hours away and had been there all week.  When DH is better, and his jaws aren't wired, you can have a celebratory Thanksgiving dinner to make up for the one he missed.  
[/QUOTE]

We plan to do a HUGE T.giving do-over when he has fully recovered and invite all our friends and family who have been there and prayed for him!  Wish I could invite you ALL!!


Morning all!  Well... I've spent all my time responding and need to run back in to see DH now!  He is doing GREAT this morning!  Up and awake and looking really alert.  Eyes are looking better, inside and out!  He drank some watered-down juice from a straw... hard to watch how difficult it was just for him to wrap his lips around the straw and really put out the energy to suck hard enough to get some.... but he did it and it will get easier as time goes along.  He is dying to have his back scratched.  I did what I could reach.  Once he can sit up on his own we can do a better job of scratching.  But that definitely tells me that the "old" DH is back... he has always loved having his back scratched!  

In talking to him I realize he has NO IDEA how huge his incision is on his head... but I think he got the idea when I asked the nurse if he could have a cap on it before DS comes in to see him.  It doesn't bother me and I know it needs to air out, but I'm afraid it could bother DS.... he hasn't seen his Dad since Monday.   

That's all for now!  Have I mentioned yet today how much I love all you ladies??  If not... I LOVE YOU GUYS!  Your support has been TREMENDOUSLY helpful!  THANK YOU over and over and over!...................P


----------



## Dreamer24

Where is that slackers thread when I need it!

I hope everyone had a nice thanksgiving and got some good deals if you're a shopper!  I am happy to say that despite another bad week, I did not gain.  One thing I was proud of myself for was not having soda.  I gave it up in February and I was so tempted!  I stayed away from it all of thanksgiving.  Thanksgiving was here and the leftover 2 liters were in our fridge.  I made the poor choice on Friday to let myself have a small glass.  After the first very small sip, I decided it wasn't as good as I expected and tossed it!  I was proud of myself for that and now I know that next time, it's not even worth trying.

Pamela, I'm trying to read back far enough to find out what happened to your husband, but my thoughts are wih you during this tough time!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Maria--the dvd player we got is a wifi sony too. It actually will play 3d movies, but we didn't get a 3d tv. It was really easy to hook up to the wifi--took about 10 minutes. I'm pretty happy with it. Hoping they add more apps when they do software upgrades. Our tv is internet too, but we haven't hooked it up yet, so not sure what applications it has. Hoping something sports related. I really do not want cable/direct tv. We get our sportscenter fix at the Y while working out.

Taryn--I have found that sometimes you have to act 20something in order to remember that you don't really want to be 20 something anymore. Glad it was fun.

Lisa--omg the snow. I just can't do snow this year. Glad you are enjoying your staycation.

Tracey--hope you are feeling better.

P--

We had fun last night. But I am exhausted. I need to start keeping track of how much I am sleeping, because I'm thinking I might need to breakdown and see the dr for something. It's not so much that I want to sleep only 6 hours a night, I just can't stay asleep and sometimes can't fall asleep. Every couple days I will sleep for 8 hours and start to feel better, but then it's back to not sleeping. And I think I am rambling, that would be the tired part I guess. I still feel like a cruddy Mom. I adore my son, but I swear, I am just not good yet at being the Mom of an adult. I just want to fix everything and his laid back attitude about everything drives me insane. This is a huge challenge for me. This morning Mike had to take him to meet the kids he's driving with at 10. At 9:35 DS was still upstairs and it's a 25 minute drive. Mike is asking me what the plan is, and I finally said--I'm done, I am tired of being the Mom police. You deal with it. 

I don't know, I guess in the big scheme of things none of it really matters. But I like things how I like them and that includes being on time and having a plan. A little aha moment--I think I think that if there is a plan everyone will be safe and nothing bad will happen. I never thought of it that way before. And DS rarely has a plan for anything more than 10 minutes ahead of time. And there still is no plan for coming home at Christmas which is in two weeks. It's not like he can just stay down there if he doesn't figure something out and Mike told him he doesn't want him driving by himself through the mountains. Uggh. I guess to a certain extent a plan will keep some things from happening, but you can't plan away all the bad things in the world. I guess it's just a matter of figuring out what is necessary and what just isn't. I think I am using plan to mean control--by having a plan I feel more in control or feel like I can control things better. I need to think about this some more.

Mike has even said it's driving him a little crazy too, so that makes me feel a little better. But the biggest problem is that when I start feeling this anxious what do I want to do--eat of course. When I type all this stuff out it seems extremely trivial, but at that time it seems so important and causes me huge amounts of stress. I am definitely overreacting. 

So anyhow that's where I'm at this morning. Tired, wanting chips and dip, and a little weepy. My DS will be back in two weeks, so I don't think it's so much about that, but more that I'm afraid I'm never going to get a handle on things. Day to day when it's Mike and me and work, etc I do just fine, but adding a teenager back into the mix just makes me stressed out which = eating, which is where I was this time last year. 

Sorry for the rambling book. "Talking" it out helped though. Thanks for the QOTD, Maria. Helps to focus a little. I really have no desire to exercise right now, but I know it will be good for me.

And if anyone else likes 80s alternative--I made a new station with The Ghost in You--Psychedelic Furs, and it is awesome!!! Listening to Boys Don't Cry right now. Earlier the Smiths were playing. I am really enjoying Pandora!

QOTD:
Sunday--short run, 4 or 5 miles--I REALLY want to skip this one, but need to get my final steps in for the challenge,
Monday--60 min strength and and 20 min elliptical, 
Tuesday--4 mile run, 
Wednesday--45 min strength and 20 min elliptical, 
Thursday--4 mile run, 
Friday--bike at the Y for 60 min or so, 
Saturday--long run--9 miles or so.


----------



## 50sjayne

lisah0711 said:


> Hmmm, funny holiday memory . . . when I was in my 20's I somehow was assigned the job of cooking the turkey.  Well, I didn't know much about turkey anatomy but did manage to get the stuff out of the inside.  However, after the turkey was cooked and we started to carve it, there didn't seem to be much breast meat --- turns out that I had cooked it upside down!    It was very moist!
> 
> Have a great day all!



Ha! I have a similiar one with Rib Roast. I didn't realize that you used a special kind of rock salt (kosher salt) and used rock salt instead. A whole box. It was beautiful--all crystally and the best, moistest, rib roast I ever had. Truly. I guess the rock salt itself though isn't fit for human consumption lol. 



> Susan, nice to see you!  I was wondering how you were doing during this busy week. Come back and tell us about all your bargains from Black Friday!



Yknow I volunteered to work the day after knowing we are making candles this year and really dont need anything and really worked to find everything online this yearand did it. Found everything for the same doorbuster prices mostly on Amazon but on Best Buy too the day before T-Day. Got the Best Buy Norelco shavers at Target on sale a few days before--just went and got them. Best thing I did was go to Petsmart and buy 1 thing of cat litter a few days before T-Day. It was $9.99 for 33 lb.s of Tidy Cat. It had a $5 off coupon for the next one inside. Then on Black Friday after I got off work at 8pm I went and did the same thing 7 more times except it was $8.99. The kittys are fixed for awhile on the indoor plumbin. 
Also BI Mart had Revlon and Almay ½ off so that was a killer deal, I got a new warm vest to wear under my jacket at works cold in the meat dept. Went there on my lunch that day lol. Today I went to a feed and seed here that has the best prices on quality kitten food and they had a 25% off 1 item so I went and got one, then came back later after picking up a few more things at BI-Mart and Salvation Army and got another bag. The kittens really grew well on it last time I got 2 bags in a rowI mix it with the Costco. 
I really like our Salvation Army because they have the best prices of any thrift shop and they have really nice, warm clothes because they get a lot of clothes from Alaska. Dont know whyIll ask them sometime. Plus the ladies there are super sweet. I had a $10 coupon for Old Navy but after looking a lot for coats online (all of mine are too big now sigh..) decided I could find as good or better used and did. I dress so warm now I don't really need a heavy coat for every day and found a wool blend jacket for $3.99. Anyways had a great experience but Im afraid next year will be the year we want a new tv so itll be back to Best Buy after T-Day dinner. I love those lines thoughits a lot of fun ;-) Got some candle scent and dye at Michaels too ½ off with coupons.


----------



## 50sjayne

> Wed 11/24 QOTD- Think back on your weight loss/ healthy lifestyle journey. We may not progress as quickly as we like and most of us have our ups and downs, but I know we all have made progress in one way or another. Name one change you have made or seen that you are thankful for today, and how it affects your life now.


I guess my change is in my attitude towards myself. Ive started to take better care of myself.


Cclovesdis:



> I'm starting a new, full-time job on Monday!


How excitingkeep us informed ;-)


Tigger813:


> Weather is looking cool for the first few days we are at Disney maybe even some showers on our first day. We will be going to EMH at AK that day after going to the grocery store, getting DD1 and me some new Crocs for the trip, and checking in. We have an extra set of clothes in each of our carry ons so we can change. We will wake up around 3:30 and leave here around 4 to get to the airport around 5 and check our bags and hopefully quickly go through security as our flight is at 6.
> 
> Can you tell I'm getting excited!!!!!!!


--Im excited for you. My crocs didnt need any breaking inexcept for the thong style. They have to be broken in like any shoe. Just FYI.

My3princes:


> They were not available locally, but I was able to get one on Sears.com. The sale started early so I bought it last night, found a free shipping code and had reward points and a $10 gift card so it made it possible. He is going to be totally psyched on Christmas morning.


Oh good job Mom!

11/27/2010 QOTD: 





> If you woke up today and it was time to open one present, what would you want it to be? Not peace on earth, not a husband that does the dishes, something you can hold in your hands, ride, drive, or see. What tangible present would make you squeal with delight today?


I probably better not answer that
 But reallyI would love a complete set of Northern Exposure, I have season one but I wont even watch it because thats all I haveand then its overlike a good Steven King. 

Well weighed in Saturday and found out I lost another pound--was flummoxed. Since I started this challenge as a maintainer--I've lost 7pounds...
I forget to tell you guys we got snow last Tuesday! It was enought to stick and make everything kind of pretty-- coulda used a little more but I'm not complainin'. It is so early for us to get any snow-- extremely bizarre. I loved it though-- was off work and everything.


----------



## my3princes

Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/28/10 Sunday QOTD: What is your exercise plan for this week? Please share it with us! Write it down and check it off as you complete each day -- and you will feel a great sense of satisfaction from a job well done!
> 
> Maria



I never have an exercise plan.  Never seem to find the time.  Monday and Tuesday I will work 14 hour days.  By Wednesday my kids look forward to time with me.  At some point I need to get groceries etc etc etc.  Exercise seems to be the piece that doesn't fit for me.  I'm okay with that.  I do pretty well with my diet so that makes me content.


----------



## my3princes

My family visited Pam and her family at the hospital this morning.  Their spirits seem much better today.  I'm so relieved that her DH is improving.  He is still in the ICU, but they are able to visit and he is interacting.  Her daughter is really stepping up and helping her through this and her son arrived with her parents just before we left.  I can say that I could see the difference that a few days have made for them.  I won't be able to visit the next couple of days, but look foward to visiting on Wednesday night.  I'm sure that he will be feeling much better by then.


----------



## donac

Deb that is so great that you have been there for Pamela.  This has turned into an amazing support group.

Pamela I am so glad that you see a big difference.  Sometimes when you are so close you don't always see the changes.  Prayers still coming.  

Pamela I think you have also taught a number of us that we really can't sweat the small stuff.  we need to look at the bigger picture. 


My knee is still bothering me.  Dh is going in for his physical on Wednesday and I will ask him to bring the list of possible doctors for her to checkk out and give me some suggestions.  Then I will call for an appointment and get it checked out.  I am hoping it is not bad but I always think the worst and plan for it.  If I do have to have some sort of surgery I want it just before Christmas so I don't miss too much school and can rest up during the break.  But I am hoping that I don't need it.  We shall see. 

To everyone else  HI!  I still have things to do so I can't reply right now.  

I probably won't be back to either late tomorrow (Have a meeting until 5) or Tuesday morning. 

Have a great evening


----------



## tigger813

Pamela- You are so sweet to be thinking about others when you are going through so much your self! Glad to hear that your husband is doing better! I will check in while we're gone. SO my continued thoughts and prayers are with you.

I think I'm over the worst. DD1 only got sick twice and seems good now. DH and DD2 seem ok. DH is picking up some ginger ale for me at Target and I will have that and saltines for supper. He had to take DD2 to a b'day party at Chucky Cheez Its as DD2 likes to call it! She's so funny! We had rice pilaf for lunch and I have had a coke zero this afternoon and a small bowl of lite peppermint stick ice cream.  I should really get drinking my water. I don't want to end up dehydrated!

Doing a little more decorating and then some final organizing of the suitcases. We will be going to a Publix when we get there on Wednesday. We are packing some extra long pants since the weather is looking cooler. That's all right as long as we can get some pool time in. My dad needs to do some of his PT in the pool. I'd rather be cool than hot. I'm bringing my two Christmas sweatshirts from out last trip and plan on buying the girls each a Christmas one upon arrival or Wednesday night when they need it. Looks like upper 40s low 50s each evening.

Looking forward to getting new Crocs as well.

Thanks everyone for the kind words. This was not the way we planned on spending Thanksgiving weekend but at least we should all be healthy for the trip. 

DD1 and I are watching Eloise at Christmas. I think I'll head to bed early tonight. I'm supposed to give my co-worker a massage in the morning and she's supposed to give me a shellac manicure and pedicure before our trip. 

Think I'll try and drink some water now. Only 1.6 from goal! Shocking since I've eaten next to nothing in 3 days! Down .8 since last Wednesday. I never lose weight Thanksgiving weekend!

TTFN


----------



## corinnak

Hello Loser Friends!

I'm sorry to have disappeared once again - I keep popping by to read and then I get called away before I get a reply written.  I am DETERMINED today to at least say this:

Pamela -  I haven't read the account of the incident, but I am so sorry about what has happened to your DH and my thoughts have been with you and with him all week long.  It is so fortunate that your parents are close by and able to help so you can focus on DH.  I hope you are taking good care of yourself, too.  

Tracey - So sorry you got hit with the flu right before your trip.  What a rough time to be hit with that sort of bleck.   Hopefully you'll all feel better for your travel day.  Last year we were leaving for FL on a friday after school.  I showed up to pick up the kids and was told that my kindergartner was in the office because he was throwing up.  NOT good.  We had to pay the fees to change our tickets to the next day, when fortunately he felt well enough to travel.   Sounds like your timing is working out a little better than that.  I hope you have a wonderful trip!


11/28/10 Sunday QOTD: What is your exercise plan for this week? Please share it with us! Write it down and check it off as you complete each day -- and you will feel a great sense of satisfaction from a job well done!

My plan usually involves running on Sunday and Bodypump on Monday, but tomorrow, I'm helping load a show into the black box theater/painting the floor in the morning, and today....I've got the kids on my own all day, and an hour and a half on the TM is not likely to happen.  Here's my best theory for how it wil go this week:


Sun. 11/28 - Run 7 miles
Mon. 11/29 - Weight Loss Yoga DVD + paint floor
Tues 11/30 - Bodypump
Wed. 12/1  - Intervals on the TM - 5 or 6 miles
Thur 12/2 - TRX class + swimming?
Fri.   12/3 - run - 3 miles
Sat   12/4 - Bodypump, Body flow

And in other news, I have the new WW plan materials - I went to a meeting this morning.  It is similar in a lot of ways, but the numbers are all changing.  I think it's going to be a lot like shopping in Europe - it works basically the same way but prices and currency are just different.

And now I'd better get to designing the program for 1940's Radio Hour...and the 1st grade Dinosaur project.  Of course we are doing a controversial one - Oviraptor:  Egg thief or good parent?  You decide.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I am so sorry for not being able to reply to everyone today. I don't know where the day went and I still have to go to church-like 5 minutes ago! 

I had a good, OP day today, which makes me quite happy. I'm looking forward to work tomorrow. Thanks everyone for the good wishes! 

I really would like to be able to respond to all of you, but I have to go to bed as soon as I get home. I have to get to work on time and church already ends when I was hoping to go to bed. I can't figure out why, but it's as if I completey forgot about church tonight.  The good news is that someone else is taking on the responsibility of consuming the extra communion/wine. Thanks for all the support with that too! 

I must be off now.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

CC


----------



## JOANNEL

Hi all,

Thanksgiving was wonderful to have my DS # 1 home from Texas.

But it was an awful beginning of the week. My ds# 2 best friend and his girlfriend lost their baby monday. She was due next week. It was absolutely awful. We have to believe God knows what he is doing but it has been a very hard week. These two kids(23) have handled it very well. It was not a planned pregnancy  but once every one got used to the idea it was ok.

I can't wait for November to be over!!! December has to be better!!! So again hug your kids and be thankful for every blessing we have!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I had been at my nana's all day celebrating my aunts 60th bday.  I posted replies while I was there and now I dont see them so i must have been the latest victim of the poof fairy.

Just want to say a few quick things:

Pam- Great news for dh and your family.  I hope he continues to make improvement each day....you are in my thoughts and prayers frequently.

Lisa- I figured if I wait for an hour and then do the race yesterday in the 30 degree weather I can manage the princess.  I had been worried about the long wait before the race and having to stand outside and freeze my buns off.  I am still hoping for a little bit warmer temps but Im not as worried anymore.  I cant wait!!!!  Good luck with your training this week. 91 days to go!

Rose- I am a planner too and when someone or something does not follow my plan I fall apart.  Its just part of our personality....your ds unfortunately did not get that trait from you.  I have people like this in my family too.  I hate making plans or doing anything with them because they are never ready when I am and then they act like its not a big deal.  Im sure as the years go on you both will adjust to this new transition in your relationship.  Hang in there and dont feel bad stressing thats what we are here for.

Joanne- So sorry to hear about DS's friend.  Thats so sad to happen in general but especially that late in the pregnancy. 

Tracey- Glad to here everyone is almost feeling better.  Better now than while in disney right???

Sorry if I missed anyone else I went totally off of memory.

I have not had a great weekend for eating.  I am just hoping to not have gained any weight back since last thur.  I also have felt like crap since my race yesterday. Sorethroat, body aches, congestion, tired.  Advil seems to help so I will take more before bed and hopefully get a good night sleep.  

I have my exercise plan for the week:

Mon- Run 35 min
Tues-Break (late night flu clinic) not much time for anything.
Wed- Zumba 30min
Thur- Run 35 min
Fri- Break
Sat- 4 mile Run
Sun- cross training-either wii active, zumba, or weights (undecided)

Well its back to work for me tomorrow  This 4 day weekend flew by.  I could use a day or two just to rest and catch up on house work.

TTYL!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Dona--good luck with the doctor search.

Hi Corinna. Glad you are doing well.

CC--have a great first day!


JOANNEL said:


> But it was an awful beginning of the week. My ds# 2 best friend and his girlfriend lost their baby monday. She was due next week. It was absolutely awful. We have to believe God knows what he is doing but it has been a very hard week. These two kids(23) have handled it very well. It was not a planned pregnancy  but once every one got used to the idea it was ok.


I am so sorry. FWIW, I really liked the book When Bad Things Happen to Good People. It really helped me to deal with all the stuff that happened when I was growing up. I know that the idea that things happen for a reason is a pretty popular one, and I do believe that we can find a lesson and meaning even in awful things. But I really struggled with the why. Anyhow, after a friend's husband died of pancreatic cancer at 40, she recommended this book and it really helped me. Actually helped me to regain my faith that there is a higher power. I hope December is a better month.

P--thinking of you.




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Rose- I am a planner too and when someone or something does not follow my plan I fall apart.  Its just part of our personality....your ds unfortunately did not get that trait from you.  I have people like this in my family too.  I hate making plans or doing anything with them because they are never ready when I am and then they act like its not a big deal.  Im sure as the years go on you both will adjust to this new transition in your relationship.  Hang in there and dont feel bad stressing thats what we are here for.
> 
> TTYL!


Thanks Lindsay. I hope you are feeling better. I really don't know where he got this personality trait from. Maybe it's a form of rebellion against us. Hoping we find an amicable way to deal all this because it's driving me a little nuts!

Hope everyone had a good day. I got my 150000 steps in for my 2 week challenge. We did some decorating today. I am going for simple this year, and I am really liking what we came up with.

Going to try to stay up until 10:00 and then hoping to sleep until at least 6:00. We're watching the colts game and I must say I am enjoying hd tv.

Have a great evening.


----------



## my3princes

Hello.  I know I haven't posted much this challenge.  It's been so busy first with the employment hunt, then with household projects and now with adjusting to the new schedule and trying to manage home projects with holiday projects.  I actually feel like I'm in pretty good shape.  I've bought a lot of the Christmas presents that I need to and for the most part have an idea of what's left to buy.  Everything that has been bought is wrapped and under the tree.  Our house is relatively clean.  We actually cleaned all 4 bedrooms this weekend, even dusted and vacuumed.  Having all the boys clothes switched around is a major project done.  Maybe next weekend I'll work on mine.  I've got laundry all caught up too.  I feel pretty good going into the new week with 2 14 hours days.  

Our eating hasn't been great, but I haven't gained and we've decided to just try to maintain until after the holidays then refocus for the new year.  By then I should have a better handle on my schedule with a bit more free time.


----------



## cclovesdis

I have like 1 minute and then I need to get ready for work. Here is today's mini-challenge.

Mini-Challenge for Mon. 11/29: Plan as many meals as you possibly can for the month of December.

Breakfasts and lunches are usually the same for me and dinner varies. My parents are all ready to hear the about the new WW program too! They have been very good about consulting with me about dinner options, but Momemtum gave us lots of options, so we'll see.

Have a great day everyone! 

CC


----------



## Worfiedoodles

11/29/10 Monday QOTD: Bippity-Boppity-Boo! Your fairy godmother has just magically transformed your kitchen and it now has a window where you can pick up all the food items you want today from WDW and DL (yes, counter service, resorts, DTD, any food served on property), but you can only have each item once. What, if anything, do you order? This is a one-day only option, tomorrow it's back to scrubbing the floors and doing the laundry!

Maria


----------



## tigger813

I finally made it!!!!! 55 pounds and GOAL!!!!!!

I'm so excited to finally have made it and with one day to spare!!!!! The past several days I've felt so lousy and have hardly eaten anything. I never lose weight over Thanksgiving! I don't recommend doing it that way!!!! It was not fun!!!! I know it will be a few days before I get back to eating normal as I don't want to have my stomach get back at me. 

I got up and did 2.5 miles on the elliptical this morning. Wasn't sure if I could do that much but it felt good and I had more energy than I thought I would have.

Packing is done except for last minute things. Gotta charge the DSis tomorrow so they'll be all set for the trip. I've charged the camera batteries. Wednesday morning after showers will be hairbrushes and meds and books.

Can't wait to get to AK on Wednesday afternoon!!!! Looking forward to riding Everest in the dark!!!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/29/10 Monday QOTD: Bippity-Boppity-Boo! Your fairy godmother has just magically transformed your kitchen and it now has a window where you can pick up all the food items you want today from WDW and DL (yes, counter service, resorts, DTD, any food served on property), but you can only have each item once. What, if anything, do you order? This is a one-day only option, tomorrow it's back to scrubbing the floors and doing the laundry!
> 
> Maria





pjlla said:


> I'll take this time to thank YOU for all you do for your patients every day.  Most of the nursing staff here has been FABULOUS and a true blessing.  You are truly a special kind of person!


Thank you Pamela.  You are so sweet to say this, and think of others with all you have going on.  Glad to hear dh had a good day, and i hope every day just gets better and better.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/28/10 Sunday QOTD: What is your exercise plan for this week? Please share it with us! Write it down and check it off as you complete each day -- and you will feel a great sense of satisfaction from a job well done!
> 
> Maria





Worfiedoodles said:


> II have a niece who is a year younger than ds, and they have entertained themselves very well since they were pretty small -- it is nice to see that bond, especially when you have an Only!  I know it makes me feel better than he has someone of his own age to be close to in the family, since the sibling factory never started operation


I feel the same way.  I think and hope that they will be there for each other as they get older, the way my siblings and i are here for each other.  Funny on the sibling factory.  I knew michael would be my only, but my brother and sil tried for another for a while, and it didn't happen, and as their dd got older, they decided it was pretty good the way it was, and didn't pursue it further.  Lucky for me, we have all become very close. 



lisah0711 said:


> This is my first official week of Princess training!    Tomorrow and Wednesday I will do a circuit of cross training from my trainer, Tuesday and Thursday I will run/walk 3 miles each day and Saturday, 5 miles.  That leaves Friday and Sunday for rest days.
> 
> Incredibly before yesterday's storm we have had more snow this month than we did the whole season last year -- more than 20 inches in November!  (We usually get about 60 inches all season).  It was too slick to go out yesterday and people still haven't learned how to slow down so DH said it would be better for us to stay home.  Now it is like a challenge to see if I can stay home one more day and make it a six day staycation -- never have done that without being sick so it's kind of fun!  I like to stay home on Sundays anyway.  The house is in good shape, we about done with the leftovers, we are ready for Monday and Christmas tree decorating is on tap -- life is good!


Yay for princess training!!!  Not the same for all that snow. That is too much for november.  Maybe it will stop now, and you won't have any more this year.  Good luck with the training!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/27/2010 QOTD: If you woke up today and it was time to open one present, what would you want it to be? Not peace on earth, not a husband that does the dishes, something you can hold in your hands, ride, drive, or see. What tangible present would make you squeal with delight today?


I like a laptop, one with lots of memory, and all the features i need but none that I don't that get me confused.   I'd also like Lindsay's tim or Melissa's camera too.     I'd even take tim the tool man to have around the house as a handyman.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I completed my turkey trot 5K this morning.  It was so cold and windy.  I think it was about 35 degrees. BRRRR.....  The race course itself was extrememly hilly but very scenic.  It took us through down town and then along the river.  I have to say the race itself was very unorganized compared to all the others I have done.  My stopwatch said I finished in 35:37 which is a PR for me but the clock at the finish line said 36 or 37...I will see later what the actual results posted at.  We had timing chips but never crossed a start line so I think it still will read the gun time.  Either way I still did it.  That completed week 1 of my princess training.  Only 13 more to go.


Congrats on your race!!  I can't believe it's only 13 weeks til the princess!  It doesn't sound very long. 

*Joanne*I am so sorry about your son's friends.  So sad.

Well, I never got back on yesterday to catch up fully, so I'll just go forward from here again.   I did my 6 miles, at 15:02 pace.  I find that the first couple miles I seem to struggle finding a rhythm, but by the third I'm usually feeling pretty good, and I finished still feeling good.  Just hope that continues as I increase my distance.  After that michael went to a friend's house, so I got out and did a little shopping.  I found a Diary of  wimpy kid game, and the dvd that I got for michael to get from santa.  He hadn't asked for the game, so I don't know if he's heard of it yet.  Then I got some stocking stuffers, and a few things at target.  We had a  local santa parade, and then my friend and her dd came over to help me clean my gutters.  All I could think of was Pamela's dh.  My house is only one level, and we both held the ladder very tightly as dd cleaned the gutters.  She's 16, and has been doing her's for a couple years.  After we went to see the Legend of the Guardians, which was awesome. And I"m in the process of putting out the christmas stuff.   Funny, saturday several times I thought it was sunday and I was excited to have another day off, but man, that extra day seemed to fly by. 

QOTD-exercise plan- My exercise plan is to run/walk wed, friday and saturday.  2-3 miles twice, and 5 miles once.  If I don't go to work early friday, I'll do the 5 on that day.  Tonight and tomorrow I'll do 40/45 min of wii fit.  I'm behind on my exercise challenge for this month, so I want to at least hit 900 minutes.

Hi to everyone I've missed. wave:
Have a great day.


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> Our eating hasn't been great, but I haven't gained and we've decided to just try to maintain until after the holidays then refocus for the new year.  By then I should have a better handle on my schedule with a bit more free time.


I think a maintain through the holidays is a great idea. You have so much on your plate. And it will give you some practice time at maintaining. It definitely was a mental adjustment for me. 



tigger813 said:


> I finally made it!!!!! 55 pounds and GOAL!!!!!!
> 
> TTFN


Who says stomach viruses don't come in handy on occasion! *Congratulations!!!!!:*

I slept from 10:30 until the alarm went off at 6:30 only waking up once. I am feeling almost human again. I might go get some melatonin after work, cause I would love a couple of days like this.

I am back on the wagon today. My eating was not good at all over Thanksgiving. I need to get busy in order to be a maintainer this week. We leave for WDW three weeks from tomorrow and I'd like to be at the very low end of maintain when we go so that I don't come back having to backtrack too much. Hope everyone has a great day. I will answer the QOTD later. I'm going to get up and clean up DS's room before work so that it's done. He left a mess--couldn't even turn out the light or close the closet door. Does he think this is a hotel with maid service. Goodness.

I did not run yesterday--though I did walk for 38 minutes. Today I'm going to the Y and do the ellitical for 15 or 20 minutes and strength class for an hour. We will have homemade pizza for dinner. Nice and easy.

Have a great day!


----------



## flipflopmom

No time to read!  Wasted too much time Cyber Monday shopping, although I didn't find anything that I had to have.  Oh well.  Stomach is not pleased with the amount of food put into it over the past few days...  

I don't wanna go to work.  Where's the temper tantrum smilie???

Happy Monday!
Taryn


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> I finally made it!!!!! 55 pounds and GOAL!!!!!!
> 
> I'm so excited to finally have made it and with one day to spare!!!!! The past several days I've felt so lousy and have hardly eaten anything. I never lose weight over Thanksgiving! I don't recommend doing it that way!!!! It was not fun!!!! I know it will be a few days before I get back to eating normal as I don't want to have my stomach get back at me.
> 
> I got up and did 2.5 miles on the elliptical this morning. Wasn't sure if I could do that much but it felt good and I had more energy than I thought I would have.
> 
> Packing is done except for last minute things. Gotta charge the DSis tomorrow so they'll be all set for the trip. I've charged the camera batteries. Wednesday morning after showers will be hairbrushes and meds and books.
> 
> Can't wait to get to AK on Wednesday afternoon!!!! Looking forward to riding Everest in the dark!!!
> 
> TTFN



Great Job.  I'm so happy for you.  Now I hope you truly enjoy your vacation.


----------



## SettinSail

Hello ladies!

We have only 19 days remaining in our challenge!   Time to review your goal and get focused!   You can do it!  Also today is Cyber Monday and dont forget Tayrn is offering free shipping on all orders over $75 on her PC website.  I have 8 items in my cart for $75 !!!   They have some great specials in the outlet but you need to hurry because I had a really good deal disappear from my cart so I guess it sold out.

Today I am up .5 after celebration #2.  I actually think salt may be the culprit.  I stayed very busy at the party since I was one of the organizers, pouring drinks, clearing dishes, putting out food, even holding a 2 week old baby for a couple hours!  I didnt carry through on my plan to use a teaspoon on the buffet line instead of a serving spoon.  It didnt seem right to use the same spoon in every dish (!) so I just used the tip of the serving spoon to get a small serving of what I wanted.  Overdid it on the gravy, it was so good (made by a German!) and had 3 desserts but very small, maybe 8 oz total in desserts.
Where I think I really went way off plan was a dish of cucumbers soaked in some oily/spicy concoction, OMG sooooo good!  I brought some home and had a lot more of them at home with lots of salt on them.  But, I can get that .5 off this week and maybe 1 more pound hopefully.  Then I will need to lose 2 more to make my goal for this challenge.

It just so happens that we also fly home for Chrstmas on Dec 18th so I am motivated to lose as much as I can before I see friends and family. And I have my annual physical on Dec 30th so want to get a good report there.

Exercise plan for this week:
Today: elliptical 25 minutes,  routine with small dumbbells (new for me, DH wrote it down for me)
Tuesday: Week 10 of C25K  its either a 32 or 35 minute run
Weds:  one hour yoga, 25 minutes elliptical
Thurs: Week 10 C25K
Friday: one hour yoga, 25 minutes elliptical
Saturday: 25 minutes elliptical, routine with small dumbells









flipflopmom said:


> Remember me saying I was feeling 20ish?  Well, life lesson from this weekend.  I'M NOT 20ish.  35 year olds should NOT try to be 20 again.  :It was sooooooo cooooooollllllddddd.
> 
> I hate today.  I know what will happen.  I will dread going back to work tomorrow so badly that I will ruin today for myself, too.  NEed to sit down with my calendar, too, and make a solid plan for the month.  That always makes me feel better.  So does writing all the Christmas shopping down that I have accomplished!  I love lists.
> 
> HAve a great Sunday!
> Taryn



Hope you make it through the day OK today and hope you didn't ruin your Sunday  It sounds fun to me to act like a 20 year old again - why not every once in awhile  



lisah0711 said:


> Incredibly before yesterday's storm we have had more snow this month than we did the whole season last year -- more than 20 inches in November!  (We usually get about 60 inches all season).  It was too slick to go out yesterday and people still haven't learned how to slow down so DH said it would be better for us to stay home.  Now it is like a challenge to see if I can stay home one more day and make it a six day staycation -- never have done that without being sick so it's kind of fun!  I like to stay home on Sundays anyway.  The house is in good shape, we about done with the leftovers, we are ready for Monday and Christmas tree decorating is on tap -- life is good!



Hope you got to stay in and hibernate !   I am sooooo sick of snow already, it has been snowing ALL DAY here, we are getting buried.  I am so NOT a snow person!



flipflopmom said:


> Funniest gift?  A little sink catch all cup. I hate to put my hands in to dig that goo out, in fact, I heave, gag, wretch, and beg someone else to do it.  Mom got me one a few years after we got married.  Thankfully, I now have a disposal.
> 
> That's an awesome idea - a before and after pic. ornament! I might have to copy that!  Thankfully, the game was a breeze for my boys.  Heard Wolfpack got beat yesterday, since we're playing FL. ST. for ACC champ Sat.  Guess that made you happy!  Glad you beat Duke, they irritate me!



I am back to getting the goop out of the sink as we don't have a disposal here. It's like going back in time to the 70's or something. Not sure if anyone here has that, I've never seen one.  It is unpleasant.  I finally asked my DH why I had to dig his soggy cornflakes out of the sink every morning when I get up !!??  He hasn't done that since then

I don't think I said that right about the picture - if I can make it to 25 pounds lost in total, I will post a picture HERE on the board and I will also post a picture of the Cmas tree I worked so hard on.  Yes, we were very glad NC State lost their game and I think Duke irritates everyone



pjlla said:


> Glad you got some good old American food!  I can understand how worth the calories it would be.  GREAT idea about using a teaspoon on the buffet!  I think next time I'm at a buffet I will grab a bunch of teaspoons and use one in each different dish as I go along!!  That is a note-worthy idea! (As a hostess, you could even put little spoons, along with bigger spoons, in each dish and label them WW spoons!)
> 
> Morning all!  Well... I've spent all my time responding and need to run back in to see DH now!  He is doing GREAT this morning!  Up and awake and looking really alert.  Eyes are looking better, inside and out!  He drank some watered-down juice from a straw... hard to watch how difficult it was just for him to wrap his lips around the straw and really put out the energy to suck hard enough to get some.... but he did it and it will get easier as time goes along.  He is dying to have his back scratched.  I did what I could reach.  Once he can sit up on his own we can do a better job of scratching.  But that definitely tells me that the "old" DH is back... he has always loved having his back scratched!
> 
> P



WONDERFUL news!   the WW spoons idea !!!



Dreamer24 said:


> Where is that slackers thread when I need it!
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice thanksgiving and got some good deals if you're a shopper!  I am happy to say that despite another bad week, I did not gain.  One thing I was proud of myself for was not having soda.  I gave it up in February and I was so tempted!  I stayed away from it all of thanksgiving.  Thanksgiving was here and the leftover 2 liters were in our fridge.  I made the poor choice on Friday to let myself have a small glass.  After the first very small sip, I decided it wasn't as good as I expected and tossed it!  I was proud of myself for that and now I know that next time, it's not even worth trying.



  Wow, that's awesome on the soda.  I have really been backsliding on soda.  I even bought a 2 liter COKE over the weekend and drank it
Clean slate and fresh start today for me.



Rose&Mike said:


> I still feel like a cruddy Mom. I adore my son, but I swear, I am just not good yet at being the Mom of an adult. I just want to fix everything and his laid back attitude about everything drives me insane. This is a huge challenge for me. This morning Mike had to take him to meet the kids he's driving with at 10. At 9:35 DS was still upstairs and it's a 25 minute drive. Mike is asking me what the plan is, and I finally said--I'm done, I am tired of being the Mom police. You deal with it.
> 
> I don't know, I guess in the big scheme of things none of it really matters. But I like things how I like them and that includes being on time and having a plan. A little aha moment--I think I think that if there is a plan everyone will be safe and nothing bad will happen. I never thought of it that way before. And DS rarely has a plan for anything more than 10 minutes ahead of time. And there still is no plan for coming home at Christmas which is in two weeks. It's not like he can just stay down there if he doesn't figure something out and Mike told him he doesn't want him driving by himself through the mountains. Uggh. I guess to a certain extent a plan will keep some things from happening, but you can't plan away all the bad things in the world. I guess it's just a matter of figuring out what is necessary and what just isn't. I think I am using plan to mean control--by having a plan I feel more in control or feel like I can control things better. I need to think about this some more.
> 
> Mike has even said it's driving him a little crazy too, so that makes me feel a little better. But the biggest problem is that when I start feeling this anxious what do I want to do--eat of course. When I type all this stuff out it seems extremely trivial, but at that time it seems so important and causes me huge amounts of stress. I am definitely overreacting.



OMG, I can so relate to this.  The laid back attitude, can't be bothered with having a plan for anything.  I've tried letting DS fail on his own or not make a deadline, etc but it does not make an impact with him.  Then he & DH like to turn it around on me to say I'm the one being ANAL.  I believe every person should strive to live up to their full potentia and/or get the best out of every possibility and it drives me nuts to live with these 2 sometimes!



50sjayne said:


> I
> Well weighed in Saturday and found out I lost another pound--was flummoxed. Since I started this challenge as a maintainer--I've lost 7pounds...



Wish this would happen to me!



my3princes said:


> I never have an exercise plan.  Never seem to find the time.  Monday and Tuesday I will work 14 hour days.  By Wednesday my kids look forward to time with me.  At some point I need to get groceries etc etc etc.  Exercise seems to be the piece that doesn't fit for me.  I'm okay with that.  I do pretty well with my diet so that makes me content.



I've said it before and I'll say it again....you are SOO active that it is about the equivalent of "formal" exercise!  I would not worry about it and sounds like you don't!



my3princes said:


> My family visited Pam and her family at the hospital this morning.  Their spirits seem much better today.  I'm so relieved that her DH is improving.  He is still in the ICU, but they are able to visit and he is interacting.  Her daughter is really stepping up and helping her through this and her son arrived with her parents just before we left.  I can say that I could see the difference that a few days have made for them.  I won't be able to visit the next couple of days, but look foward to visiting on Wednesday night.  I'm sure that he will be feeling much better by then.



Thanks for the update and for being there for Pam



donac said:


> My knee is still bothering me.  Dh is going in for his physical on Wednesday and I will ask him to bring the list of possible doctors for her to checkk out and give me some suggestions.  Then I will call for an appointment and get it checked out.  I am hoping it is not bad but I always think the worst and plan for it.  If I do have to have some sort of surgery I want it just before Christmas so I don't miss too much school and can rest up during the break.  But I am hoping that I don't need it.  We shall see.
> 
> Have a great evening



Good luck w/your knee!



JOANNEL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanksgiving was wonderful to have my DS # 1 home from Texas.
> 
> But it was an awful beginning of the week. My ds# 2 best friend and his girlfriend lost their baby monday. She was due next week. It was absolutely awful. We have to believe God knows what he is doing but it has been a very hard week. These two kids(23) have handled it very well. It was not a planned pregnancy  but once every one got used to the idea it was ok.
> 
> I can't wait for November to be over!!! December has to be better!!! So again hug your kids and be thankful for every blessing we have!!!



  How awful!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sorry if I missed anyone else I went totally off of memory.
> 
> TTYL!



You forgot me!   I want to know what kind of shoes you got and more about the stopwatch you used while racing 



my3princes said:


> Hello.  I know I haven't posted much this challenge.  It's been so busy first with the employment hunt, then with household projects and now with adjusting to the new schedule and trying to manage home projects with holiday projects.  I actually feel like I'm in pretty good shape.  I've bought a lot of the Christmas presents that I need to and for the most part have an idea of what's left to buy.  Everything that has been bought is wrapped and under the tree.  Our house is relatively clean.  We actually cleaned all 4 bedrooms this weekend, even dusted and vacuumed.  Having all the boys clothes switched around is a major project done.  Maybe next weekend I'll work on mine.  I've got laundry all caught up too.  I feel pretty good going into the new week with 2 14 hours days.
> 
> Our eating hasn't been great, but I haven't gained and we've decided to just try to maintain until after the holidays then refocus for the new year.  By then I should have a better handle on my schedule with a bit more free time.



Wow, for all the accomplishments over the weekend!



cclovesdis said:


> I have like 1 minute and then I need to get ready for work. Here is today's mini-challenge.
> 
> CC



Good luck today  



tigger813 said:


> I finally made it!!!!! 55 pounds and GOAL!!!!!!
> 
> TTFN



*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*




Rose&Mike said:


> He left a mess--couldn't even turn out the light or close the closet door. Does he think this is a hotel with maid service. Goodness.
> 
> Have a great day!



Oh my, do I have 5 or more years of this coming too !!!???  I can't get DS to hang up his bath towel daily

Well, as said earlier we are covered up with snow today.  I made it to 3 hour German class this morning because I only have to walk about 7 mins to get there.  Does not feel like I am learning anything.  Lots of new words but can't get it straight how to put them together.  So hard for me (at this age!)

Not sure how I will run tomorrow with all this snow?  Any tips from those who run in this type of weather?  Also, I saw a tip on another WISH board about the Garmin Forerunner 305 for only $99 at WM.  It was sold out there but I saw it at Amazon for $99 last night too.  Today it is up to $129.  Anyone have feedback?

have a great day,
Shawn


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Pamela,* I am so happy that your DH is doing better.   I'm sure that he enjoyed seeing the family yesterday.  I know that you have a long road ahead of you but you are a strong family and can do it!   I know that you're feeling more like yourself when you talk about making a plan! 

 Hi *Dreamer24!* Way to resist the siren's call of the soda!  

*Rose,* glad you had a good rest last night.    That makes such a difference!  I don't see any rest days in your workout schedule.  



50sjayne said:


> Well weighed in Saturday and found out I lost another pound--was flummoxed. Since I started this challenge as a maintainer--I've lost 7pounds...
> I forget to tell you guys we got snow last Tuesday! It was enought to stick and make everything kind of pretty-- coulda used a little more but I'm not complainin'. It is so early for us to get any snow-- extremely bizarre. I loved it though-- was off work and everything.



 It is the mystery of the maintainer success -- several people have had the same thing.  I say enjoy it no matter what your status is!  Sounds like you got some great cyber bargains!  Our snow started Monday and has never stopped!   



my3princes said:


> I never have an exercise plan.  Never seem to find the time.  Monday and Tuesday I will work 14 hour days.  By Wednesday my kids look forward to time with me.  At some point I need to get groceries etc etc etc.  Exercise seems to be the piece that doesn't fit for me.  I'm okay with that.  I do pretty well with my diet so that makes me content.



You are very active, Deb, and get lots and lots of activity all day, every day.  You are successful so I wouldn't worry about "formal exercise," unless it's something that you want to do.  Enjoy your active lifestyle while you can! 



donac said:


> Pamela I think you have also taught a number of us that we really can't sweat the small stuff.  we need to look at the bigger picture.



 Isn't there a saying about that?  *Don't sweat the small stuff.  p.s. It's all small stuff!*

*dona,* glad that you have a plan to get the knee checked out.  

 Hi *Corinna!*  Another one with an exercise plan with no rest.   Love your project title!  

*CC,* have a great first day at work today!    And don't worry about the replies -- it's fine!  We are glad that you checked in.

 *JOANNEL.*  You have had a rough November.  

[





mommyof2Pirates said:


> Lisa- I figured if I wait for an hour and then do the race yesterday in the 30 degree weather I can manage the princess.  I had been worried about the long wait before the race and having to stand outside and freeze my buns off.  I am still hoping for a little bit warmer temps but Im not as worried anymore.  I cant wait!!!!  Good luck with your training this week. 91 days to go!



I'm glad that you had a great race and it wasn't bad waiting in the cold and dark!    It makes me feel better to hear this after being inside for the last six days.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/29/10 Monday QOTD: Bippity-Boppity-Boo! Your fairy godmother has just magically transformed your kitchen and it now has a window where you can pick up all the food items you want today from WDW and DL (yes, counter service, resorts, DTD, any food served on property), but you can only have each item once. What, if anything, do you order? This is a one-day only option, tomorrow it's back to scrubbing the floors and doing the laundry!



I'll have to think about this one for a bit, Fairy Godmother.  



tigger813 said:


> I finally made it!!!!! 55 pounds and GOAL!!!!!!



Woo! Hoo!   You made goal!  Great job, Tracey!  And I'm so glad that you are feeling better.    Can't wait to hear all about your trip!



mikamah said:


> Congrats on your race!!  I can't believe it's only 13 weeks til the princess!  It doesn't sound very long.



But you did 6 miles yesterday with a Princess pace so you are so on track to be totally ready!  

*Taryn,* hope your tummy feels better soon!  

It will be a busy week around here but I feel ready after my "staycation."    Another winter storm warning in effect for 4 to 8 more inches tomorrow -- my snow removal guys at home and at work are going to have a great winter I think.   

Have a great day all!


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> My family visited Pam and her family at the hospital this morning.  Their spirits seem much better today.  I'm so relieved that her DH is improving.  He is still in the ICU, but they are able to visit and he is interacting.  Her daughter is really stepping up and helping her through this and her son arrived with her parents just before we left.  I can say that I could see the difference that a few days have made for them.  I won't be able to visit the next couple of days, but look foward to visiting on Wednesday night.  I'm sure that he will be feeling much better by then.



And once again, your visit was so welcomed!!  Glad you got to meet both of my children... and I was pleased to meet yours.  They are all so well behaved.  I'm impressed.  Usually my DS would have been a lot more social... .think he was a bit overwhelmed.

Hope your two long days go quickly and easiily.



JOANNEL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanksgiving was wonderful to have my DS # 1 home from Texas.
> 
> But it was an awful beginning of the week. My ds# 2 best friend and his girlfriend lost their baby monday. She was due next week. It was absolutely awful. We have to believe God knows what he is doing but it has been a very hard week. These two kids(23) have handled it very well. It was not a planned pregnancy  but once every one got used to the idea it was ok.
> 
> I can't wait for November to be over!!! December has to be better!!! So again hug your kids and be thankful for every blessing we have!!!



What terribly sad news.  I'm so sorry.  Even an unplanned pregnancy can become a joy.... Sorry you've had such a bundle of bad news lately.



tigger813 said:


> I finally made it!!!!! 55 pounds and GOAL!!!!!!
> 
> I'm so excited to finally have made it and with one day to spare!!!!! The past several days I've felt so lousy and have hardly eaten anything. I never lose weight over Thanksgiving! I don't recommend doing it that way!!!! It was not fun!!!! I know it will be a few days before I get back to eating normal as I don't want to have my stomach get back at me.
> 
> I got up and did 2.5 miles on the elliptical this morning. Wasn't sure if I could do that much but it felt good and I had more energy than I thought I would have.
> 
> Packing is done except for last minute things. Gotta charge the DSis tomorrow so they'll be all set for the trip. I've charged the camera batteries. Wednesday morning after showers will be hairbrushes and meds and books.
> 
> Can't wait to get to AK on Wednesday afternoon!!!! Looking forward to riding Everest in the dark!!!
> 
> TTFN



I'm so pleased for you!!   All of the hard work has paid off!  Now you can join the maintainers thread!!  

Wow... you'll be a AK by Wed. afternoon!  I'm so jealous!   Wave to Mickey for me!


Good morning!  I'm here with DH.  He is doing okay in his regular room, but just getting up from the bed has absolutely wiped him out... his oxygen sats dropped, he got clammy and sweaty.  Plus he finally saw himself in a mirror when they took him to the bathroom.  Wish I had been with him when that happened.  I feel like he looks fine except for the shaved head and black eyes, but I think it was a shock to him.  

PT is returning at 1:30 to get him up again.  I'm trying to let him rest to get ready for that.  

GOOD NEWS... looks like they will be moving him to a rehab hospital about 35 minutes from home!!  That is a big step in the right direction.  It will be so much easier to visit and leave as necessary from that distance!!  That said, they are looking at many more days in rehab than I anticipated.  But we will take it as it comes.  The move closer to home is a blessing that we will appreciate for now.

I'm gonna take a break and get some lunch while he is dozing.  TTYL.............P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

SettinSail said:


> You forgot me!   I want to know what kind of shoes you got and more about the stopwatch you used while racing



Dont have much time but wanted to quick reply to you shawn.  Sorry I forgot you.....

I actually use the stopwatch on my cell phone, I just carry with me in my hand.  I got the nike air pegasus shoes that have the nike + sensor insert.  I think I might splurge and get the nike sports band and sensor.  I have a 40$ GC to amazon.com that I can use.  I love love love  my new shoes.

My official results came in and it was only the guntime which was 36:32  I think I was more in the 35 min range but I guess it doesnt really matter either way it was a PR for me.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> Jergen's Overnight Therapy is a very good lotion -- it might not make you squeal in delight but it does work.



I got some yesterday and used it last night. At first it made me really itchy (I think because my poor skin was so inflamed), but this morning I felt quite smooth! 



lisah0711 said:


> Incredibly before yesterday's storm we have had more snow this month than we did the whole season last year -- more than 20 inches in November!  (We usually get about 60 inches all season).  It was too slick to go out yesterday and people still haven't learned how to slow down so DH said it would be better for us to stay home.  Now it is like a challenge to see if I can stay home one more day and make it a six day staycation -- never have done that without being sick so it's kind of fun!  I like to stay home on Sundays anyway.  The house is in good shape, we about done with the leftovers, we are ready for Monday and Christmas tree decorating is on tap -- life is good!



Did you enjoy decorating? We never got that far. We saw HP, dh talked me into an artificial tree (I'm not really sold, but we own it now), and we bought decorations for the yard -- then we were worn out! We'll have to put up the tree and decorate it this week. 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Well, I hope to get in some exercise before we leave on Wednesday morning. My exercise the remainder of the week will be lots of walking around Disney!!!!! If we have a gym near our room I may visit that on the mornings I can't sleep!



Sounds like a fun way to get your exercise! Congrats on booking Podcast 3.0, I know you will have a great time! 



pjlla said:


> My spirits are doing well today!  EVERYONE on this board has been such a tremendous source of support.  You all have kept me smiling and moving this week!!



I'm so glad you are movin' and groovin'! Hopefully the holiday season will give you a lift! 



Dreamer24 said:


> Where is that slackers thread when I need it!



I think we all need it from time to time. You can't appreciate the "go-getter" periods unless there's some slacking! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Maria--the dvd player we got is a wifi sony too. It actually will play 3d movies, but we didn't get a 3d tv. It was really easy to hook up to the wifi--took about 10 minutes. I'm pretty happy with it. Hoping they add more apps when they do software upgrades. Our tv is internet too, but we haven't hooked it up yet, so not sure what applications it has. Hoping something sports related. I really do not want cable/direct tv. We get our sportscenter fix at the Y while working out.
> 
> QOTD:
> Sunday--short run, 4 or 5 miles--I REALLY want to skip this one, but need to get my final steps in for the challenge,
> Monday--60 min strength and and 20 min elliptical,
> Tuesday--4 mile run,
> Wednesday--45 min strength and 20 min elliptical,
> Thursday--4 mile run,
> Friday--bike at the Y for 60 min or so,
> Saturday--long run--9 miles or so.



I'm really glad to hear it's easy to hook-up -- dh insists on waiting until Christmas morning  I think your workout schedule sounds great, nice variety! 



50sjayne said:


> Yknow I volunteered to work the day after knowing we are making candles this year and really dont need anything and really worked to find everything online this yearand did it. Found everything for the same doorbuster prices mostly on Amazon but on Best Buy too the day before T-Day.



You did a great job getting what you needed efficiently! 



50sjayne said:


> I guess my change is in my attitude towards myself. Ive started to take better care of myself.
> 
> 11/27/2010 QOTD:
> I probably better not answer that
> But reallyI would love a complete set of Northern Exposure, I have season one but I wont even watch it because thats all I haveand then its overlike a good Steven King.



Good for you, taking better care of yourself is always a great idea! I understand holding out for the last of something. I try to not read a great series until the last book is out. Diana Gabaldon is making me crazy, because the lag time between her books is forever and I forget where I am 



my3princes said:


> I never have an exercise plan.  Never seem to find the time.  Monday and Tuesday I will work 14 hour days.  By Wednesday my kids look forward to time with me.  At some point I need to get groceries etc etc etc.  Exercise seems to be the piece that doesn't fit for me.  I'm okay with that.  I do pretty well with my diet so that makes me content.



Hey, if it's working for you, why would you change?! It sounds like what you are doing is getting the job done! 



donac said:


> My knee is still bothering me.  Dh is going in for his physical on Wednesday and I will ask him to bring the list of possible doctors for her to checkk out and give me some suggestions.  Then I will call for an appointment and get it checked out.  I am hoping it is not bad but I always think the worst and plan for it.  If I do have to have some sort of surgery I want it just before Christmas so I don't miss too much school and can rest up during the break.  But I am hoping that I don't need it.  We shall see.



I hope you don't need surgery, either -- but I applaud you for getting that knee checked out! 



tigger813 said:


> I think I'm over the worst.



That is indeed good news! 



corinnak said:


> 11/28/10 Sunday QOTD: What is your exercise plan for this week? Please share it with us! Write it down and check it off as you complete each day -- and you will feel a great sense of satisfaction from a job well done!
> 
> Here's my best theory for how it wil go this week:
> 
> Sun. 11/28 - Run 7 miles
> Mon. 11/29 - Weight Loss Yoga DVD + paint floor
> Tues 11/30 - Bodypump
> Wed. 12/1  - Intervals on the TM - 5 or 6 miles
> Thur 12/2 - TRX class + swimming?
> Fri.   12/3 - run - 3 miles
> Sat   12/4 - Bodypump, Body flow
> 
> And in other news, I have the new WW plan materials - I went to a meeting this morning.  It is similar in a lot of ways, but the numbers are all changing.  I think it's going to be a lot like shopping in Europe - it works basically the same way but prices and currency are just different.



You have a great variety of activities! I'm just starting to get to the new WW plan. I think I am going to be thoroughly confused for awhile, and checking everything before I eat it. I think this is a transition week for sure. 



cclovesdis said:


> I had a good, OP day today, which makes me quite happy. I'm looking forward to work tomorrow. Thanks everyone for the good wishes!



Glad you had a great day! 



JOANNEL said:


> I can't wait for November to be over!!! December has to be better!!! So again hug your kids and be thankful for every blessing we have!!!



So sorry to hear that sad news  I'm sure December will indeed be a wonderful month! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have not had a great weekend for eating.  I am just hoping to not have gained any weight back since last thur.  I also have felt like crap since my race yesterday. Sorethroat, body aches, congestion, tired.  Advil seems to help so I will take more before bed and hopefully get a good night sleep.
> 
> I have my exercise plan for the week:
> 
> Mon- Run 35 min
> Tues-Break (late night flu clinic) not much time for anything.
> Wed- Zumba 30min
> Thur- Run 35 min
> Fri- Break
> Sat- 4 mile Run
> Sun- cross training-either wii active, zumba, or weights (undecided)



I hope you feel up to doing this fantastic plan, you may need a little more of a break post race -- just be guided by what your body tells you! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Going to try to stay up until 10:00 and then hoping to sleep until at least 6:00. We're watching the colts game and I must say I am enjoying hd tv.



This is why I can't wait to get our new tv -- I need to watch my Pats on a larger screen! I want to see the stitching on Brady's jersey! 



my3princes said:


> Our eating hasn't been great, but I haven't gained and we've decided to just try to maintain until after the holidays then refocus for the new year.  By then I should have a better handle on my schedule with a bit more free time.



This is not a bad strategy at all -- and much better than just giving up until after the holidays, an idea I've been occasionally entertaining  



cclovesdis said:


> Breakfasts and lunches are usually the same for me and dinner varies. My parents are all ready to hear the about the new WW program too! They have been very good about consulting with me about dinner options, but Momemtum gave us lots of options, so we'll see.



Let us know what you think of the new WW program. I can't wait until I have time to really check it out! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/29/10 Monday QOTD: Bippity-Boppity-Boo! Your fairy godmother has just magically transformed your kitchen and it now has a window where you can pick up all the food items you want today from WDW and DL (yes, counter service, resorts, DTD, any food served on property), but you can only have each item once. What, if anything, do you order? This is a one-day only option, tomorrow it's back to scrubbing the floors and doing the laundry!



Breakfast: Frunch juice, Mickey Waffle, Fruit Cup
Lunch: Earl of Sandwich tomato & mozz sandwich, light lemonade
Afternoon Snack: Kitchen Sink
Dinner: Who would have room after the Kitchen Sink?! I'm just going to have a carrot cake cookie to tide me over until the morning...



tigger813 said:


> I finally made it!!!!! 55 pounds and GOAL!!!!!!



I am so proud of you! Wonderful job! 



mikamah said:


> Well, I never got back on yesterday to catch up fully, so I'll just go forward from here again.   I did my 6 miles, at 15:02 pace.  I find that the first couple miles I seem to struggle finding a rhythm, but by the third I'm usually feeling pretty good, and I finished still feeling good.  Just hope that continues as I increase my distance.  QOTD-exercise plan- My exercise plan is to run/walk wed, friday and saturday.  2-3 miles twice, and 5 miles once.  If I don't go to work early friday, I'll do the 5 on that day.  Tonight and tomorrow I'll do 40/45 min of wii fit.  I'm behind on my exercise challenge for this month, so I want to at least hit 900 minutes.



I've been running a long time, and I still have to get into the rhythm during the first mile. I suspect you are going to do very well as you continue. Good exercise plan for the week! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I slept from 10:30 until the alarm went off at 6:30 only waking up once. I am feeling almost human again. I might go get some melatonin after work, cause I would love a couple of days like this.



Sleep is a glorious thing! I think most of us don't realize what a huge difference it makes. Good for you! 



flipflopmom said:


> I don't wanna go to work.  Where's the temper tantrum smilie???



We could definitely use that one! I'm with you on the not wanting to be at work...actually, being here is fine, it's the getting up I could do without 



SettinSail said:


> We have only 19 days remaining in our challenge!   Time to review your goal and get focused!   You can do it!
> 
> Exercise plan for this week:
> Today: elliptical 25 minutes,  routine with small dumbbells (new for me, DH wrote it down for me)
> Tuesday: Week 10 of C25K  its either a 32 or 35 minute run
> Weds:  one hour yoga, 25 minutes elliptical
> Thurs: Week 10 C25K
> Friday: one hour yoga, 25 minutes elliptical
> Saturday: 25 minutes elliptical, routine with small dumbells



Nice focused exercise plan -- I think your goal is just around the corner! 



lisah0711 said:


> I'll have to think about this one for a bit, Fairy Godmother.



Whoops! I was hoping for an easy question everyone could answer without too much of that pesky thought...back to the 7 dwarves next time...



pjlla said:


> GOOD NEWS... looks like they will be moving him to a rehab hospital about 35 minutes from home!!  That is a big step in the right direction.  It will be so much easier to visit and leave as necessary from that distance!!  That said, they are looking at many more days in rehab than I anticipated.  But we will take it as it comes.  The move closer to home is a blessing that we will appreciate for now.



This is fantastic news! I know you are going to be so happy to have him go to rehab, and it will be so much easier on the entire family to have him closer. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My official results came in and it was only the guntime which was 36:32  I think I was more in the 35 min range but I guess it doesnt really matter either way it was a PR for me.



Great job on the PR! 

I realize I somehow missed answering my own question yesterday! My exercise plan for this week:

Sun: 3M 
Mon: office laps AM, 3M PM
Tues: Yoga
Wed: 4M
Thurs: 4M
Fri: Rest
Sat: 10M

Keep enjoying Cyber Monday -- I scored some great Wii game deals!

Maria


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/29/10 Monday QOTD: Bippity-Boppity-Boo! Your fairy godmother has just magically transformed your kitchen and it now has a window where you can pick up all the food items you want today from WDW and DL (yes, counter service, resorts, DTD, any food served on property), but you can only have each item once. What, if anything, do you order? This is a one-day only option, tomorrow it's back to scrubbing the floors and doing the laundry!



Oh, Fairy Godmother, it's not that it was a hard question -- it's just that it is so hard to decide!  

Breakfast: Boma (never done it but I've heard it is great!)
Lunch: Blue Bayou -- clam chowder, salad with blue cheese dressing (they haven't served either one in years so thanks FGM ) monte cristo
Dinner: Jiko halibut and zebra dome from Boma for dessert. 

Thanks FGM!  



SettinSail said:


> We have only 19 days remaining in our challenge!   Time to review your goal and get focused!   You can do it!



You are so right, Shawn!  

Sorry I missed you this morning -- I think we were posting at the same time.  Mikamah and I do that all the time!    It's a bummer that you are getting so much snow, too, it's very pretty to look at though. 

How long will you get to be in the US for the holidays?  



pjlla said:


> GOOD NEWS... looks like they will be moving him to a rehab hospital about 35 minutes from home!!  That is a big step in the right direction.  It will be so much easier to visit and leave as necessary from that distance!!  That said, they are looking at many more days in rehab than I anticipated.  But we will take it as it comes.  The move closer to home is a blessing that we will appreciate for now.



Great news on the rehab, Pamela!    I'm sure he will rest better there and start to feel more like himself as they get him up and moving.  It will be wonderful for you to be closer to home.   



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My official results came in and it was only the guntime which was 36:32  I think I was more in the 35 min range but I guess it doesnt really matter either way it was a PR for me.



Woo! Hoo! on your PR, Lindsay!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Did you enjoy decorating? We never got that far. We saw HP, dh talked me into an artificial tree (I'm not really sold, but we own it now), and we bought decorations for the yard -- then we were worn out! We'll have to put up the tree and decorate it this week.



It's always fun to see the things you sort of forgot that you had.  We never got to the tree but will do that next week-end.  

How are your healthy oils intake?  I think that dry skin has to be worked on from both the outside and inside, especially this time of year.  I have a tendency to forget the oils but my skin reminds me.  

I've had a really good OP day.  Did my cross training this morning.  Had a good day calorie wise.  I wish every day was as easy as today!  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## tigger813

Hopping on for a few minutes while DD1 is at basketball. I told her that if she had a good practice we would drive over to two streets over where there is a house and yard across the street that are decorated like "Osborne" lights! She's been watching the set up on the bus for several weeks and we love going over there every years.

Hoping to get in a few more miles tonight as I didn't eat super well today but not all that bad either. I want to be able to keep that 55 pound clippie I posted this morning. I've been drinking my water. I did have 2 chipotle snack wraps for lunch and then made a chicken parm pizza for supper. Very simple with light spaghetti sauce and reduced fat mozzarella. If I get in a bit more exercise I should be ok. I will get up at 5 again to get in a workout and go to the wellness center for my weigh in at 6:30. I was still above my goal weight there this morning but not by much.

Had a nice afternoon shopping with DD2. Got her an extra pair of sneakers for the trip. I bought 3 DSi games, one for each of my kids and one for me. DD2 is getting a DSi game tomorrow as a late b'day gift from my co-worker so she'll be excited for a new game to play on our trip. That will keep her occupied!

Gotta head out in a few to get DD1 and then home to help her get a jump on some homework that will be due when she gets back. If I can get in a few miles it won't be until after 8. 

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Thank you, Maria, for being our coach these last few days!    I always love your questions.

I forgot to remind everyone that last Friday was a day to report your WIN! numbers so please do that if you haven't already.  Sorry Connie!  

We will need to keep an eye on our page numbers -- it is possible that we may have to open another thread before the challenge is over -- I will try and give you plenty of notice if we do have to switch.  Last time I opened another thread and we would have made it without it so I think I will wait and see.  If you have any questions or comments, please let me know.


----------



## lisah0711

Tracey!  Your counter says ONE MORE DAY!


----------



## cclovesdis

lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* have a great first day at work today!    And don't worry about the replies -- it's fine!  We are glad that you checked in.



Thank you for saying this! I especially appreciate this because I am ready for bed. I love my new job! I just also need to get used to an entirely new schedule. Even though I was trying to get up by 6 when I wasn't working, that didn't help nearly enough. I am up at 4:30 AM now. But, it's worth it.

So, again I apologize that that I only have time for a few replies.

Pamela: So glad to hear that DH will be going to rehab soon and much closer to home will definitely make things easier. 

Joanne: So sorry to hear about DS's loss. 

Taryn: I need to get to your PC website tonight. I have things picked out so I have just enough time before I fall asleep. I hope. 

Deb: Thanks for being such angel to Pamela. 

Tracey:  Congrats on reaching goal! Have a great trip too!



lisah0711 said:


> We will need to keep an eye on our page numbers -- it is possible that we may have to open another thread before the challenge is over -- I will try and give you plenty of notice if we do have to switch.  Last time I opened another thread and we would have made it without it so I think I will wait and see.  If you have any questions or comments, please let me know.



Sounds perfect! Thanks for everything you do for these challenges!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/29/10 Monday QOTD: Bippity-Boppity-Boo! Your fairy godmother has just magically transformed your kitchen and it now has a window where you can pick up all the food items you want today from WDW and DL (yes, counter service, resorts, DTD, any food served on property), but you can only have each item once. What, if anything, do you order? This is a one-day only option, tomorrow it's back to scrubbing the floors and doing the laundry!
> 
> Maria


I don't know what it's called but they have a veggie plate at the Marrakesh take out that I love! That would be my lunch. For dinner I'll have whatever the veggie entree is at Narcoosee along with the beet salad and the almond crusted dessert--can't remember what it was called. 



SettinSail said:


> We have only 19 days remaining in our challenge!   Time to review your goal and get focused!   You can do it!  Also today is “Cyber Monday” and don’t forget Tayrn is offering free shipping on all orders over $75 on her PC website.  I have 8 items in my cart for $75 !!!   They have some great specials in the outlet but you need to hurry because I had a really good deal disappear from my cart so I guess it sold out.
> 
> Not sure how I will run tomorrow with all this snow?  Any tips from those who run in this type of weather?  Also, I saw a tip on another WISH board about the Garmin Forerunner 305 for only $99 at WM.  It was sold out there but I saw it at Amazon for $99 last night too.  Today it is up to $129.  Anyone have feedback?
> 
> Shawn


Shawn--I don't know if you are considering being a coach on the next challenge, but I think you would do a great job! You are very positive!

We have a garmin 305. It's works great, but just be aware that it is really big. As for the snow--do you have access to an elliptical or a tm? I am praying there is no snow on any of my long run days and the short runs I am doing inside already because it's dark before and after work. I know there are special things you can buy for the bottom of your shoes to make them grip better. 



lisah0711 said:


> *Rose,* glad you had a good rest last night.    That makes such a difference!  I don't see any rest days in your workout schedule.
> 
> It will be a busy week around here but I feel ready after my "staycation."    Another winter storm warning in effect for 4 to 8 more inches tomorrow -- my snow removal guys at home and at work are going to have a great winter I think.
> 
> Have a great day all!


More snow! Oh my. Please keep it all up there! We actually had a dusting on Saturday, but it stayed on the grass. That's the kind of snow I like. Sunday morning we had freezing fog. I didn't actually run yesterday, so that was kind of a rest day. And I actually consider the bike to be a rest because I do it at such a lower pace than the elliptical. I am planning next Sunday off.



mikamah said:


> Well, I never got back on yesterday to catch up fully, so I'll just go forward from here again.   I did my 6 miles, at 15:02 pace.  I find that the first couple miles I seem to struggle finding a rhythm, but by the third I'm usually feeling pretty good, and I finished still feeling good.  Just hope that continues as I increase my distance.  Have a great day.


Great job on the 6 miles. You are almost halfway there! I often struggle with the first mile or so especially on long runs. I can't tell you how many times Mike has told me--you can't stop, it hasn't been 5 minutes yet. By the 3rd or 4th mile I am usually pretty happy and ready to go and go and go!

Pamela--I'm so glad your DH is going to be closer to home.    I am hoping the recovery process is as smooth as possible for your DH.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My official results came in and it was only the guntime which was 36:32  I think I was more in the 35 min range but I guess it doesnt really matter either way it was a PR for me.


That's a bummer that you didn't get the actual time, but irregardless, congrats on the PR!!!



lisah0711 said:


> I've had a really good OP day.  Did my cross training this morning.  Had a good day calorie wise.  I wish every day was as easy as today!
> 
> Have a great evening all!


Woohoo for a good day!



cclovesdis said:


> I love my new job!


I'm so glad!

Long day. We have so much going on at work. I'm not sure how it's all going to get done before my vacation on the 21st. I did 23min on the elliptical and took my strength class. I am going to be sore tomorrow. She really was tough tonight. 

Mike strained his hamstring today. Hopefully it's just a little strain, because I will be really lonely without him on our weekend runs if he has to take time off and I know he will really miss running. I told him he could ride his bike beside me. I don't think he liked that idea very much.

I was 2 pounds over the high side of my maintain weight this morning. Not sure if I can get if off by Friday, but I'm going to try. I am not going to make a chocolate cheesecake again anytime soon! It was too hard to resist!

Have a good evening!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, everyone! I'm really excited about reaching goal and our trip. I think we are finally all packed and ready to go!

I just spoke to redwalker and she wanted me to send thanks to you all. She's doing ok. She was very close to her grandmother! She was collecting photos for the funeral tomorrow. One of her sisters is doing the speech during the service. Unfortunately neither DH or I can make it due to work. With leaving on Wednesday and being sick all weekend we both have to be at work and finish the final preps for the trip. Please say a prayer for her and her family tomorrow.

Pamela- Redwalker sends her love and prayers for your DH's recovery!

Just did 1.5 miles on the elliptical. Worked off any bad stuff I had to eat today. Having at least one big glass of water right and will probably have one more. Plan on getting up at 5 and doing either the 3 or 4 mile WATP and doing my weigh in at 6:30.  Heading to work at 9 and then hopefully I will be home to get this place cleaned up around noon. I promised DD1 I would pick her up at school so she can get her homework done before we leave. We're going to go out to supper after going to the dump tomorrow so all the garbage will be out of the house. DD1 has hip hop tomorrow and then we'll come home and get ready for bed!

TTFN


----------



## corinnak

lisah0711 said:


> Hi *Corinna!*  Another one with an exercise plan with no rest.   Love your project title!



  Not to worry, Lisa - I'm having a couple of life-enforced rest-days this week.  Missed my run on Sunday due to those projects.  That dinosaur project didn't really have that subtitle....but it could have!

And today, well, it's not that I was inactive - I did the painting the floor part, which involves a lot of squats and crawling around etc.  Why do I always end up painting checkerboard floors?  It's such a hassle - oh my word.

I'm liking the new WW plan - it is considerably different from the old plan, at least in the way they figure the points and encourage healthy food choices over more empty calories (i.e. 100 cal. apple vs. 100 cal snack pack of cookies - which would you choose? if they were both 2 points?  Which would you choose if the apple were 0 points and the snack pack were 3?)   though functionally, it all feels very easy and familiar, which is nice.

Hope everyone has a great night!  I still have work to do on the program - it needs to go to the printer tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning losers!    18 more days in our challenge and 18 days until our visit to USA !!!

Not much going on at my house today.  It's very quiet here, the snow has everything so muffled. I'm not sure how the roads are so I didn't drive DS to school today.  I asked him to call me when he made it in (he can ride the train to school) but of course he didn't  DH took the train to work as well.  I think I will attempt to drive DS into Scouts this afternoon if they still have it.  This is for his Cub Scout pack that he is assisting.  Regular Boy Scouts is tommorow night and DH can drive him in to that.

I am catching up on some Oprahs I have taped this morning.  Every time there is a commercial I pause it and make myself do a chore.  So far I've made my bed, folded a load of laundry and got another load going, and dusted the living room.  I really need to mop the kitchen floor today, not one of my favorite chores   There is a very interesting thread on the budget board about housecleaning - "Has anyone gotten rid of their cleaner and if so, was it manageable?"  Quite a debate!

I was up a little this morning on the scale, did not make good food choices yesterday afternoon into the evening.  Same ole problem I've always had.  When we are socked in with snow, I just want comfort foods.  I ate a lot of rice with butter and soy sauce mixed in
Today I am determined to do better.  Chugging water with lemon all day.  I would like to get the extra weight off and go forward one pound.  That is my goal for Friday.  I am going to try to get out there and do my run in the snow about 1:00, we'll see how it goes.   The sun is shining brightly right now



pjlla said:


> Good morning!  I'm here with DH.  He is doing okay in his regular room, but just getting up from the bed has absolutely wiped him out... his oxygen sats dropped, he got clammy and sweaty.  Plus he finally saw himself in a mirror when they took him to the bathroom.  Wish I had been with him when that happened.  I feel like he looks fine except for the shaved head and black eyes, but I think it was a shock to him.
> 
> PT is returning at 1:30 to get him up again.  I'm trying to let him rest to get ready for that.
> 
> GOOD NEWS... looks like they will be moving him to a rehab hospital about 35 minutes from home!!  That is a big step in the right direction.  It will be so much easier to visit and leave as necessary from that distance!!  That said, they are looking at many more days in rehab than I anticipated.  But we will take it as it comes.  The move closer to home is a blessing that we will appreciate for now.
> 
> I'm gonna take a break and get some lunch while he is dozing.  TTYL.............P




Can't believe he's already standing up! He will begin to get stronger every day!  So glad he is being moved closer to home.  Once he gets started with rehab, it may turn out to be not as long as they are thinking.  So thankful it is going well for his recovery!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I actually use the stopwatch on my cell phone, I just carry with me in my hand.  I got the nike air pegasus shoes that have the nike + sensor insert.  I think I might splurge and get the nike sports band and sensor.  I have a 40$ GC to amazon.com that I can use.  I love love love  my new shoes.
> 
> My official results came in and it was only the guntime which was 36:32  I think I was more in the 35 min range but I guess it doesnt really matter either way it was a PR for me



*CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW PR!!!*

COOL shoes!   Hey, I could try that with my cellphone too - may try that today!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I
> Keep enjoying Cyber Monday -- I scored some great Wii game deals!







lisah0711 said:


> How long will you get to be in the US for the holidays?



Hi Lisa 

Just shy of 3 weeks.  Arriving Dec 18th and leaving on Jan 6th



cclovesdis said:


> I love my new job! I just also need to get used to an entirely new schedule. Even though I was trying to get up by 6 when I wasn't working, that didn't help nearly enough. I am up at 4:30 AM now. But, it's worth it.



Great !!    But, 4:30





Rose&Mike said:


> I Shawn--I don't know if you are considering being a coach on the next challenge, but I think you would do a great job! You are very positive!
> 
> We have a garmin 305. It's works great, but just be aware that it is really big. As for the snow--do you have access to an elliptical or a tm? I am praying there is no snow on any of my long run days and the short runs I am doing inside already because it's dark before and after work. I know there are special things you can buy for the bottom of your shoes to make them grip better.
> 
> Mike strained his hamstring today. I was 2 pounds over the high side of my maintain weight this morning. Not sure if I can get if off by Friday, but I'm going to try. I am not going to make a chocolate cheesecake again anytime soon! It was too hard to resist!
> 
> Have a good evening!



I would be happy to be a coach, as long as no one minds the time difference   I am 6 hours ahead of the USA East Coast
and 9 hours ahead of the west coast.   I do have ALOT of time on my hands most days

We are looking into the Garmin more, not sure if the GPS would work here if I bought a US model.  And, the Eurpoean model is 129 euros, more than I want to spend and then it would not work when we move back home.  (we are assuming they work the same way as car navis)  It DID look big in the picture on amazon, glad they pictured it on someone's wrist.   Looked like a very cool gadget for $99.

We do have an elliptical, but no access to TM.  I like to use the elliptical on the days I don't run.  I'm gonna get out there this afternoon and see what happens   Thanks for the tip on shoe grips .   Hope you can keep the snow AWAY !

Hope your Mike is back to 100% soon!  Great job keeping an eye on things while maintaining.  That is so crucial to keeping it off   (I've heard)



corinnak said:


> :I'm liking the new WW plan - it is considerably different from the old plan, at least in the way they figure the points and encourage healthy food choices over more empty calories (i.e. 100 cal. apple vs. 100 cal snack pack of cookies - which would you choose? if they were both 2 points?  Which would you choose if the apple were 0 points and the snack pack were 3?)   though functionally, it all feels very easy and familiar, which is nice.



That's one thing I dislike about WW, you were not really rewarded for making healthy, unprocessed food choices.  Sounds like some good changes.

Well, my Slingbox froze up on me earlier so I jumped on here to wait it out and when it unfroze on me while I was typing about 30 minutes later it scared me

I'm going to continue my DVR/chore schedule for a few hours and then get out there and try my run.  Will do some needlework this afternoon if nothing else going on.   Going to try to add a German "soap opera" to my schedule and see if that help with language skills  Should be able to do both at the same time

Have a great day all

Shawn

Oh yeah, Tracey have a great trip


----------



## donac

Good Morning  It seems that everyone had a great Monday.

Work was very busy for me.  I I had my classes, had to get ready for my workshop, had to get lessons  set for being out on Tuesday and then had an exam meeting after school.  I still want to look over the material this morning before I leave.  I hav an extra hour here at the house before I leave for the workshop I am giving.  I know that I have enough material for the day but I am always nervous about how it could go.  Teacher often make the worst students. 

I am in charge of the question of the day today and for the rest of the week.  


Question of the Day 
If you celebrate Christmas and put up a CHristmas tree do you have some Disney ornaments on it?  If yes, what is your favorite one?

We have one that we got at DL on our honeymoon that I love to put on each year.  We usually get some each trip.  We did not get them the last trip but we have many that we have gotten over the year.  Many years one of the last places we visit is the Christmas shoppe in MK.  If we think we have enough room we carry them on but we sometimes have them shipped home. 

Off to have breakfast and look over the workshop one more time and sort out what I want to do when.


----------



## cclovesdis

I'm feeling well rested and ready to go to work today. I only have a few things to do in the morning and think that I have planned out my mornings well.

You know what one of those things is...

Mini-Challenge for Tuesday, 11/30: Including today, we have 18 days left in the Fall 2010 Challenge. Find one change or addition, etc. you can make to end this challenge as positively as possible.

For me, it is no more soda, including diet caffeine-free soda. I haven't drank that much, but when I do, it's not a good thing. Also, I need to exercise more than just "power walking" through the mall and grocery store. My schedule is pretty packed through work on Friday, so the first time I can get to the gym is Friday afternoon.

Tonight, I'm baby-sitting, so unfortunately, you probably won't hear from me until tomorrow morning. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Good morning, 

Well, this time tomorrow I will be on a plane heading to Disney!!!!! Too bad it wasn't this morning since I was wide awake at 3:30!!!! I may have gone back to sleep for like 5 minutes and then the alarm went off. I got up and did the 4 mile WATP workout. 

Need to get DD1 up so we can head for the wellness center for my weigh in for the week. I will do my weigh in for this challenge shortly as well. Just weighed in 146.0 up a smidge from yesterday but it's probably because I actually ate something yesterday or more than I had for the precious 3 days. I'm keeping my clippie since I plan on being close to that by the end of the challenge and maybe a smidge lower.

I think  the ticker I used is a bit off since we actually don't leave until tomorrow morning but, oh well I don't care! I know when I'm leaving!!!! 

Gotta reset the alarm clock for 3:15 so we will be up in time!!! 

I'll post again in a bit!

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

Morning.  Another blah morning here.  Raining hard, kids and dogs were up and down half the night.  AK  did something to her back in PE yesterday, and it was bothering her too much to sleep.  Her resolution?  Sleep in my floor.  Can't see how that helped ANYTHING, but at 4 she went to bed.  About the time Sophie got up.  Then the dogs wanted out, Brad's alarm went off, Sophie wanted to play and potty.....  Sheez.  It's going to be one of those days!

Running into scheduling issues today, don't have time to go into it, but trying to plan the day is driving me nuts!  Just wanted to stop in and say hello.  Feeling mighty overwhelmed today.  Just "WISH" I had the energy and time to do what needs to be done.  This sleeping my afternoons away is KILLING my productivity!

CC - glad you were up and going!

Tracey - I'm excited for you.  Congrats on goal!

Maria - you're doing a great job coaching, even if I am just skimming

Dona - hang in there!  You're right, teachers do make the worst students!

Lisa - more snow?  Send it to me.  I need a day at home.  Sounds funny after a 4 day weekend, but I wasn't at home!

Rose - hugs to you!  I'm up too, and it feels NASTY!

Shawn - have fun with Oprah!  Would love to have some of your free time.  

Cam - hope HHI was a blast!

Linds - congrats on your PR

Kathy - what up girl?  LOL.

P - great news about the move.  When will that happen?

Have a great day.  You ladies are on my mind, even if I'm not being the best of friends right now!
Taryn


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone.  Michael is cracking me up this morning, reading his library book- More than 1500 Amazing Facts, and every other fact he has to read out loud to me, things like did you know the gas from 10 cows is enough to heat a small house?   

We finished up our turkey leftovers last night, and need to make a grocery list for tonight or tomorrow.  Tomorrow is my early day, so I think I'll try and push it off til tomorrow.  I didn't to the wii last night, I was very tired.  

I'm heading to work early because i need to pick up my bil and bring him with me for a procedure.  I hope to have more time tomorrow to spend here.  I ordered a laptop yesterday from walmart, and am excited to be able to sit in the living room and have the dis up while I'm watching tv.  Of course, I need to set up the wireless router. 

*Pamela*- Glad to hear dh is doing well and should be heading to rehab soon.

*DVCcruiser*-  I think today was the day your ds was having his surgery.  Thinking of you and sending prayers and pixie dust that all goes smoothly. 

Gotta run.  Have a great day.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thanks again, Maria, for being our coach these past few days and a big BL welcome to our coach for the rest of the week, donac!  

Be sure and PM those weights and WIN! numbers if you haven't already and help our coaches! 

I know it is tough with the holidays and the end of the challenge approaching to keep that momentum going but there is still time to make some great progress in this challenge!  Don't give up with the finish line in sight! 

*CC,* glad to hear that you like your new job and had a good first day.  Thanks for doing our mini-challenges to keep us motivated for the rest of this challenge!  

My addition for the rest of the challenge is my official Princess training!    That will help get the exercise level back to where it needs to be.

Hope that Mike is feeling better soon, *Rose,* and that it calms down at work before you leave.  It's pretty quiet at our office between Christmas and New Year's.  Hopefully it will be the same for you.  



tigger813 said:


> Thanks, everyone! I'm really excited about reaching goal and our trip. I think we are finally all packed and ready to go!



Yay!    Have a wonderful time, Tracey!  

Do you know about the purple cat in the Osbourne lights display?  That is something fun for the girls to find.



corinnak said:


> Not to worry, Lisa - I'm having a couple of life-enforced rest-days this week.  Missed my run on Sunday due to those projects.  That dinosaur project didn't really have that subtitle....but it could have!



 Well, it was a very catchy title!  Painting the floor doesn't sound very restful.   



SettinSail said:


> Good morning losers!    18 more days in our challenge and 18 days until our visit to USA !!!



I think that you would make a great coach, Shawn!    I'll add your name to the planning thread.



donac said:


> Question of the Day If you celebrate Christmas and put up a CHristmas tree do you have some Disney ornaments on it?  If yes, what is your favorite one?



We have a Disney tree.  It is a small Christmas tree on a table because of Sadie the black labrador with her wagging tail of doom!  I would have to say the castles are my favorite.  We have one of Cinderella's castle and another of Sleeping Beauty's castle.  I know we bought an ornament to commemorate our trip last Christmas but I can't remember what it is -- it will be a surprise! 



flipflopmom said:


> Running into scheduling issues today, don't have time to go into it, but trying to plan the day is driving me nuts!  Just wanted to stop in and say hello.  Feeling mighty overwhelmed today.  Just "WISH" I had the energy and time to do what needs to be done.  This sleeping my afternoons away is KILLING my productivity!



, Taryn, a bad night's sleep puts a bad start to the day.  Just pick the stuff that absolutely needs to get done today and put some rest for yourself at the top of that to do list.    How much longer until Christmas break?



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone.  Michael is cracking me up this morning, reading his library book- More than 1500 Amazing Facts, and every other fact he has to read out loud to me, things like did you know the gas from 10 cows is enough to heat a small house?



 Thanks for that interesting fact -- I'm sure it will be appreciated by all your co-workers, too.  

The Guiness Book of Records and Ripley's Believe It or Not books are good books of gross useless facts that fascinate boys.    I spent an interesting morning in the Ripley's Museum a couple of years ago.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## 50sjayne

Rose&Mike said:


> Maria--the dvd player we got is a wifi sony too. It actually will play 3d movies, but we didn't get a 3d tv. It was really easy to hook up to the wifi--took about 10 minutes. I'm pretty happy with it. Hoping they add more apps when they do software upgrades. Our tv is internet too, but we haven't hooked it up yet, so not sure what applications it has. Hoping something sports related. I really do not want cable/direct tv. We get our sportscenter fix at the Y while working out.
> 
> Taryn--I have found that sometimes you have to act 20something in order to remember that you don't really want to be 20 something anymore. Glad it was fun.
> 
> Lisa--omg the snow. I just can't do snow this year. Glad you are enjoying your staycation.
> 
> Tracey--hope you are feeling better.
> 
> P--
> 
> We had fun last night. But I am exhausted. I need to start keeping track of how much I am sleeping, because I'm thinking I might need to breakdown and see the dr for something. It's not so much that I want to sleep only 6 hours a night, I just can't stay asleep and sometimes can't fall asleep. Every couple days I will sleep for 8 hours and start to feel better, but then it's back to not sleeping. And I think I am rambling, that would be the tired part I guess. I still feel like a cruddy Mom. I adore my son, but I swear, I am just not good yet at being the Mom of an adult. I just want to fix everything and his laid back attitude about everything drives me insane. This is a huge challenge for me. This morning Mike had to take him to meet the kids he's driving with at 10. At 9:35 DS was still upstairs and it's a 25 minute drive. Mike is asking me what the plan is, and I finally said--I'm done, I am tired of being the Mom police. You deal with it.
> 
> I don't know, I guess in the big scheme of things none of it really matters. But I like things how I like them and that includes being on time and having a plan. A little aha moment--I think I think that if there is a plan everyone will be safe and nothing bad will happen. I never thought of it that way before. And DS rarely has a plan for anything more than 10 minutes ahead of time. And there still is no plan for coming home at Christmas which is in two weeks. It's not like he can just stay down there if he doesn't figure something out and Mike told him he doesn't want him driving by himself through the mountains. Uggh. I guess to a certain extent a plan will keep some things from happening, but you can't plan away all the bad things in the world. I guess it's just a matter of figuring out what is necessary and what just isn't. I think I am using plan to mean control--by having a plan I feel more in control or feel like I can control things better. I need to think about this some more.
> 
> Mike has even said it's driving him a little crazy too, so that makes me feel a little better. But the biggest problem is that when I start feeling this anxious what do I want to do--eat of course. When I type all this stuff out it seems extremely trivial, but at that time it seems so important and causes me huge amounts of stress. I am definitely overreacting.
> 
> So anyhow that's where I'm at this morning. Tired, wanting chips and dip, and a little weepy. My DS will be back in two weeks, so I don't think it's so much about that, but more that I'm afraid I'm never going to get a handle on things. Day to day when it's Mike and me and work, etc I do just fine, but adding a teenager back into the mix just makes me stressed out which = eating, which is where I was this time last year.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling book. "Talking" it out helped though. Thanks for the QOTD, Maria. Helps to focus a little. I really have no desire to exercise right now, but I know it will be good for me.
> 
> And if anyone else likes 80s alternative--I made a new station with The Ghost in You--Psychedelic Furs, and it is awesome!!! Listening to Boys Don't Cry right now. Earlier the Smiths were playing. I am really enjoying Pandora!
> 
> QOTD:
> Sunday--short run, 4 or 5 miles--I REALLY want to skip this one, but need to get my final steps in for the challenge,
> Monday--60 min strength and and 20 min elliptical,
> Tuesday--4 mile run,
> Wednesday--45 min strength and 20 min elliptical,
> Thursday--4 mile run,
> Friday--bike at the Y for 60 min or so,
> Saturday--long run--9 miles or so.



Sorry 'bout your boy troubles--if it helps any--be happy he's not a girl--they are trickier teens. 
Can you post a link to your station? 

Question of the Day 
If you celebrate Christmas and put up a CHristmas tree do you have some Disney ornaments on it? If yes, what is your favorite one?
Of course--my favorite is a Lady and the Tramp painted glass - husband has a whole set of them but that one's my favorite.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Not a whole lot of time to post today.  i have a flu clinic once again tonight tonight; wont get home until 830p or so.  I will miss watching rudolph with the kids. but on the positive note Im sure it will be on another few times before christmas. its not like when we were kids.

I weighed in yesterday since I was off on friday and had no access to my scale.  It was not good.  i put on 2 lbs over the wkend. Im still feeling gross and bloated today but I just realized that TOM should be here in the next few days, so I guess that explains why I felt the need to eat all the time the past few days.   I am trying to drink lots of water!!!!

QOTD- Tuesday

I have bought a disney ornament every year since 1996.  My favorite is the one I got in disney on my honeymoon.  Its mickey and minnie dressed as a bride and groom standing on a white ball the says just married and the year.  The sad part is xmas of 2001 my dh (BF at the time) and my dad picked out of xmas tree and it was huge.  We decorated it and that night we heard a bang.  Here the darn tree fell over and a few of my disney year ornament broke.  So I am missing a few years. 

The nice tradition we have made with this is that when I talk a ball out of the packing I say the year and dh and I have to say a special memory we have from that year.  I am hoping as we get older we can still remember what happened during which year because to be honest its getting hard already.

Ok well here I said I dont have alot of time but yet I am rambling on.  I need to get back to work.

Take Care Ladies!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I have a glass Tigger ornament that DH gave me several years ago for Christmas! We also have a few other Tiggers and some Winne the Poohs. We also have a Waterford crystal Mickey that my DMIL gave us the Christmas before she died that is at the top of the tree with a light shining above it. DH placed that one particularly!

Hanging at work for another hour or so and then I have to pick up some cards and then pick up DD1. She wants to get all of her homework that would be due at the end of this week done before we leave. Hopefully she won't change her mind.

When I get home I have to clean the kitchen and gather all the trash. I also need to put some Christmas boxes away downstairs so we can put our suitcases downstairs tonight. Hopefully I'll be in bed by 9:15 tonight. I've been awake pretty much since 3:30 so I shouldn't have a problem sleeping tonight.

Had my Herbalife breakfast and then just had a turkey club rollup and fries for lunch. I'll eat something small when we go out tonight or maybe have a protein shake for supper.

TTFN


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> If you celebrate Christmas and put up a CHristmas tree do you have some Disney ornaments on it?  If yes, what is your favorite one?



We have a ton of Disney ornaments, some from WDW and some Hallmark. I'm a big Belle girl, so we actually seem to have a Belle collection. I usually get a new ornament from the Christmas shop at DTD on each visit. My favorite is a Belle in yellow with a big, full material skirt. I also love one of her dancing with the beast. It's a music box and when you wind it up they dance while "Beauty and the Beast" plays...

Still trying to get this eating under control. Yoga was cancelled today and I am totally bummed. Plan to get up and run tomorrow, if dh doesn't rush me out of the house...

Maria


----------



## Connie96

Howdy folks!

I currently have TWO of you reporting in for WIN! If you'd like to participate for this round, please send in your numbers today or tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Our internet is down--so this is from my phone.  i read  everything. but it is a pain to post.     Just wanted to tell Tracey to have a great trip!!!!!  Hopefully the internet will be fixed soon.


----------



## tigger813

Rose&Mike said:


> Our internet is down--so this is from my phone.  i read  everything. but it is a pain to post.     Just wanted to tell Tracey to have a great trip!!!!!  Hopefully the internet will be fixed soon.



Thanks, Rose!!!!! We're ready. DD1 is showering and then heading off to bed. DD2 is watching tv for a few more minutes. She tried going to sleep but couldn't get to sleep! DH and I are going to take showers after the girls are in bed so we can just get up and go in the morning. Bags are downstairs waiting to get put into the car.

Need to call my friend who is watching the house at 9 and I'm waiting to hear from a friend who had a book show. I need to close it tonight but I can't get a hold of her to finalize it! UGH!!!! I left her a message saying I was heading to bed early and I had told her earlier today that I would call her to close everything tonight! She'll probably call either the 2nd I jump in the shower or as soon as I go to bed.

I'll probably hop on tomorrow night after visiting AK or Thursday morning before heading to MK! I can't believe the trip is finally here!!!!

Thank you all for your guidance and support. I will probably have a few pounds to get rid of after the trip so I'm not going anywhere and I'm looking forward to being a maintainer next round as well as the weight keeper!

Love to you all!!!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

Have FUN Tracey!!!

No real time to catch up.  First night in 1 month I haven't taken a nap when I got home.  Maybe I am finally on the mend

Even after the rough morning, the day really didn't get a lot better.  Had some unexpected things at work, Principal wanted me to sit in on some interviews.  Made me feel rather important, but wish I had known BEFORE the interview had started.  Hair was in a french braid, not the best outfit, wasn't sure which questions I could legally ask, etc.

BAD winds, rain, crazy, crazy weather! It was 40 at noon, now it's 60, going to be 30 by late afternoon tomorrow. Lights are blinking.  Scared we'll lose power. Off to feed my DH, who just got home, and watch Rudolph!  

Have a great night, all!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone, sorry for disappearing once again. Last week was hectic with the holiday and then today was my DS's surgery. They aren't kidding when they say it's worse on the parents than it actually is on the kid. I have a bad headache, my BP hasn't been the best, I'm exhausted and could cry at the drop of a hat.

All in all, he did great. He was cranky when he first woke up, and pulled out his IV, but they said it was perfectly normal. I had to rock him and give him juice while he cried for about a half hour, but then he passed out for about 30 minutes and woke up much happier. He was groggy and kind of cranky for the rest of the day, but did really well. 

I logged on and didn't realize how far behind I was, so I'm finally caught up.

I need to get back on the exercise wagon. I've been slacking for the past 2 weeks. I've been doing good with my eating (except for Thanksgiving) and I'm only 1/2 pound to my goal. I'm hoping Sunday I will get my butt back in gear and start working out again. 



tigger813 said:


> I finally made it!!!!! 55 pounds and GOAL!!!!!!



Yay! Way to go! You leave tomorrow right? I wanted to wish you a great trip before you left. Have a WONDERFUL time  Hope everyone is feeling much better and ready to go. 



pjlla said:


> What terribly sad news.  I'm so sorry.  Even an unplanned pregnancy can become a joy.... Sorry you've had such a bundle of bad news lately.



Oh how sad. My thoughts are with them  Planned or unplanned, it's just so hard to take. 



mikamah said:


> *DVCcruiser*-  I think today was the day your ds was having his surgery.  Thinking of you and sending prayers and pixie dust that all goes smoothly.



Thank you so much for remembering. He's doing well and is fast asleep. I will asleep as well in about 5 minutes. 



pjlla said:


> Ladies.... we have an angel among us.... her name is Deb!!!
> 
> I just had the most DELIGHTFUL visit from Deb (my3princes) here at my new temporary home (aka the ICU waiting area at DHMC here in NH).
> 
> She is so amazing (and stunning) and I cannot express enough how incredibly grateful I am to have her as a REAL LIFE friend now.  She came in and took charge.... she showed me where to get free water, drinks, shower, tv areas, comfy chairs.... you name it!!



*pjlla* - I am so glad to hear that your DH is doing much better and was so sad to read about everything that went on. This must be so hard on your and your entire family. You are in my thoughts and prayers. 
*
my3princes* - You are beyond wonderful and giving in all that you have done. We are all lucky to have you on these boards with us.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Found out whyy we dont have internet. Mike called att on saturday to ask about prices and att decided to turn off our earthlink service. We are furious.  we are hoping its back on by thursday.  It blows my mind that they can get away with this . I guess they thought we would sign up with them if we were disconncted. And of course by the time we found out there was no one there to complain too.  uggh!!!!


----------



## my3princes

Wow, I opened a response window this morning, but have completely forgotten what I was responding too 

Pam, when is your husband being moved to rehab?


----------



## tggrrstarr

tigger813 said:


> I'll probably hop on tomorrow night after visiting AK or Thursday morning before heading to MK! I can't believe the trip is finally here!!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your guidance and support. I will probably have a few pounds to get rid of after the trip so I'm not going anywhere and I'm looking forward to being a maintainer next round as well as the weight keeper!
> 
> Love to you all!!!!!



Have a great trip!  I am so excited for you.  I can't wait to hear all about it.  Are you doing a dining review?  I am curious to know what to look forward to losing after my trip!  I plan on eating everything in sight!


I am sooo far behind.  Like 18 pages!  I plan on reading up on them on Thursday.  I just thought I would log on now to say I'm still here, just a little behind.  I didn't gain any weight at Thanksgiving, but it did keep me from losing anything for a few days.  Pumpkin pie and stuffing leftovers were my downfall.  I only ate enough to maintain my weight, not gain, thank God!  I think I am back on track now for losing, I was down a pound this morning, hopefully more to come!


----------



## lisah0711

tggrrstarr said:


> Have a great trip!  I am so excited for you.  I can't wait to hear all about it.  Are you doing a dining review?  I am curious to know what to look forward to losing after my trip!  I plan on eating everything in sight!
> 
> 
> I am sooo far behind.  Like 18 pages!  I plan on reading up on them on Thursday.  I just thought I would log on now to say I'm still here, just a little behind.  I didn't gain any weight at Thanksgiving, but it did keep me from losing anything for a few days.  Pumpkin pie and stuffing leftovers were my downfall.  I only ate enough to maintain my weight, not gain, thank God!  I think I am back on track now for losing, I was down a pound this morning, hopefully more to come!



Hey!  Did you know you were the weekly Biggest Loser?!  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39062139&postcount=3037 
So I would say that you are doing very well!


----------



## my3princes

We have 2 trees in our living room.  One is all Disney and the other is everything else.  We have 100s of Disney ornaments and our collection grows every year.  Another thread that I frequent does a yearly ornament exchange.  I think this is the 5th year.  It so so much fun getting Disney ornaments that someone has picked out just for us 

I'm exhausted and need to get to bed.  Hopefully I'll find time tomorrow night to actually post.


----------



## mommaU4

Hello! Anyone mind if I sneak in here? 

I've seen these Biggest Loser threads before but never joined one. I'd like to now though if that's possible. Is it too late? I see from the first page that this only runs through Dec. 17, is that correct? Maybe I should just wait for another one or a new one?  

I did read through the front page, but I'm suffering from lack of sleep so it didn't all quite sink in.  If someone can let me know if it's still okay to join in, and how I go about doing so at this point, that would be great. Thanks so much!


----------



## Cupcaker

Ughhhhh!!!! Thanksgiving was hard.  I did good at my first dinner.  Ate exactly what I said I was going to eat, then second dinner came and all control went out the window.  I did learn something from this thanksgiving chaos- I have a problem with food laying around the kitchen.  I just see it and theres nothing stopping me like having to open a fridge door or pantry door.  We had a lot of breads, deserts, etc. sitting on the counters.  I really wanted to just get everything and dump it in the trash.  On top of my uncontrollable binge eating, TOM came around.  I dont know why I think I should keep eating everything in site. Its kind of like I just want it to all go away, but its the wrong way of getting rid of it.  The funny part is that all weekend long I got a lot of people asking me "How does it feel to be skinny now?"  The sad part is I dont feel skinny.  Although weight has a lot to do with it, I want to feel fit and healthy.  That is what is going to make me "feel skinny."

I am following Shawns lead and losing the final 3 pounds for my challenge goal.  Thank you Shawn for reminding us how much time we have left and the great example you are setting.  I am looking foward to December as a new start.  I have gone back to exercising 6 days a week.

Im sorry I havent been around that much in November.  I felt bad not being on top of my game.  I was up and down and up and down stress wise, motivation wise, and weight wise.  But I am so close to where I want to be that I should not give up and I wont.

Pamela- I was happy to read that DH is recovering well and that he will be closer to home.

DVCcruiser- Im glad the surgery went well.

Tracey- Congratulations on reaching your goal.  You must feel so happy and acomplished.  Hope you have a great time on your trip.  Please post some pictures when you get back 

Off to the elliptical!  See you all in the a.m.

Jeanette


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone. 

dvc I am glad that ds's surgery went well.  MY ds had surgery when he was 4 and he did the same thing when he came out of surgery.  I hope he is feeling better soon. 

Don't have a lot of time this morning.  My workshop went well except for 5 people sitting in the back.  They just wanted a day off.  They came with a pile of papers to grade and just wanted to sit and talk.  I was reading the evaulations and they are just like normal till I got one from the people inthe back row.  They told me that I had done nothing new.  I know that there was a number of things that some people do but I do know that there was somethings in there that most people don't do.  I realize that you can't please everyone but I have been running into know it alls a lot in the last couple of years.  I think it is time to give it up.  I will have to think about it some more. 

Question of the Day

When do you put up your Christmas tree?


I will answer later.  I have a couple of things that must be done TODAY that I forgot about.

Have a great day.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Another good day yesterday at work. Baby-sitting was good, but the kids are at that transitional age. Never mind, kids are always transitioning. 

I know I haven't been on much, I just need to have a good first week. I also have to baby-sit Thursday night, am trying to continue to tutor my neighbor (although she is doing much better and needs me a lot less ), and have random things scheduled as well. Today, I am getting a short chair massage. I sit for most of the day, so I think this will be helpful. Then, I also need to get to the library at some point like a week ago. 

Anyway, enough rambling. Here is today's mini-challenge. We've been doing a lot of thinking/planning, so here today's is more a "doing" one.

Mini-Challenge for Wed. 12/1: If you take a multivitamin and/or a supplement, take it/them today.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> dvc I am glad that ds's surgery went well.  MY ds had surgery when he was 4 and he did the same thing when he came out of surgery.  I hope he is feeling better soon.
> 
> Don't have a lot of time this morning.  My workshop went well except for 5 people sitting in the back.  They just wanted a day off.  They came with a pile of papers to grade and just wanted to sit and talk.  I was reading the evaulations and they are just like normal till I got one from the people inthe back row.  They told me that I had done nothing new.  I know that there was a number of things that some people do but I do know that there was somethings in there that most people don't do.  I realize that you can't please everyone but I have been running into know it alls a lot in the last couple of years.  I think it is time to give it up.  I will have to think about it some more.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> When do you put up your Christmas tree?
> 
> 
> I will answer later.  I have a couple of things that must be done TODAY that I forgot about.
> 
> Have a great day.



Good Morning.

QOTD:  We usually put ours up around Thanksgiving.  This year we put both trees up the weekend before Thanksgiving mostly because the house was clean and the weather was nice so I decorated the yard and was in the spirit.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Please be sure and PM those weights and WIN! numbers to LuvBaloo and Connie, if you haven't already.  I know it is the end of the challenge and hard to keep the momentum going but our coaches do a wonderful job for us and we need to help them!* 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Still trying to get this eating under control. Yoga was cancelled today and I am totally bummed. Plan to get up and run tomorrow, if dh doesn't rush me out of the house...



Your Belle ornament sounds so pretty, Maria.  Bummer about the yoga.  I was reading a study that said that folks who do yoga regularly have a higher level of a fell good chemical in their brains -- do you have a yoga DVD for those times when it is cancelled?  I have a Biggest Loser Yoga DVD I've never tried, maybe I will do that for my cross training.  



Connie96 said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> I currently have TWO of you reporting in for WIN! If you'd like to participate for this round, please send in your numbers today or tomorrow.



Sorry Connie!  I was little late on reminding folks so hopefully you will get a few.  This WIN! round went right under my radar.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Our internet is down--so this is from my phone.  i read  everything. but it is a pain to post.     Just wanted to tell Tracey to have a great trip!!!!!  Hopefully the internet will be fixed soon.



That is a bummer.  It's okay reading on the cell phone but trying to post -- forget it!    I just don't have skilled two thumbs typing skills, do you, Rose? 



tigger813 said:


> I'll probably hop on tomorrow night after visiting AK or Thursday morning before heading to MK! I can't believe the trip is finally here!!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your guidance and support. I will probably have a few pounds to get rid of after the trip so I'm not going anywhere and I'm looking forward to being a maintainer next round as well as the weight keeper!
> 
> Love to you all!!!!!



Have a wonderful time, Tracey, and safe travels.    Thanks for volunteering to be the weightkeeper next challenge, too!  

BRB the smilie police want a shorter post


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> No real time to catch up.  First night in 1 month I haven't taken a nap when I got home.  Maybe I am finally on the mend
> 
> Even after the rough morning, the day really didn't get a lot better.  Had some unexpected things at work, Principal wanted me to sit in on some interviews.  Made me feel rather important, but wish I had known BEFORE the interview had started.  Hair was in a french braid, not the best outfit, wasn't sure which questions I could legally ask, etc.
> 
> BAD winds, rain, crazy, crazy weather! It was 40 at noon, now it's 60, going to be 30 by late afternoon tomorrow. Lights are blinking.  Scared we'll lose power. Off to feed my DH, who just got home, and watch Rudolph!



Sorry for the rough day, Taryn.    Starting to be caught up on your rest will help everything else in your life.  Nice that Principal wanted your input!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> All in all, he did great. He was cranky when he first woke up, and pulled out his IV, but they said it was perfectly normal. I had to rock him and give him juice while he cried for about a half hour, but then he passed out for about 30 minutes and woke up much happier. He was groggy and kind of cranky for the rest of the day, but did really well. .



Glad that your DS came through his surgery with no problems.  Sorry it was so rough on the parents.    Sounds like you did well weight wise and will be back on track soon with the exercise.  

Can you tell that DS is hearing better?  The first time DS had tubes he couldn't talk and tell me that he could hear better.  But the second time he would be riding in the car and keep saying "what's that sound?"  I felt bad  because I had not realized how much it had affected his hearing.  His hearing is fine now except for when he chooses not to listen.    You won't have that for awhile!  



my3princes said:


> We have 2 trees in our living room.  One is all Disney and the other is everything else.  We have 100s of Disney ornaments and our collection grows every year.  Another thread that I frequent does a yearly ornament exchange.  I think this is the 5th year.  It so so much fun getting Disney ornaments that someone has picked out just for us
> 
> I'm exhausted and need to get to bed.  Hopefully I'll find time tomorrow night to actually post.



Hope you can get some rest, Deb.    Those long Mondays and Tuesdays are killers.  You've done a great job getting all your Christmas stuff up and ready early plus being a good friend to Pamela -- you are like superwoman!  



mommaU4 said:


> Hello! Anyone mind if I sneak in here?
> 
> I've seen these Biggest Loser threads before but never joined one. I'd like to now though if that's possible. Is it too late? I see from the first page that this only runs through Dec. 17, is that correct? Maybe I should just wait for another one or a new one?
> 
> I did read through the front page, but I'm suffering from lack of sleep so it didn't all quite sink in.  If someone can let me know if it's still okay to join in, and how I go about doing so at this point, that would be great. Thanks so much!



 Beth!  It's never to late to join a BL challenge.  You would have a couple of weeks with us for this challenge.  There will be an interim less formal thread from 12/17 through 12/31 and the next challenge will probably start on 1/1/11 (that date has to be good luck right?).  You would also have time to do one round of WIN! where you track your measurements -- details are in one of those first few posts -- which is a great way to measure you success another way besides the scale.  

Hope that you decide to join us!  



Cupcaker said:


> The funny part is that all weekend long I got a lot of people asking me "How does it feel to be skinny now?"  The sad part is I dont feel skinny.  Although weight has a lot to do with it, I want to feel fit and healthy.  That is what is going to make me "feel skinny."
> 
> I am following Shawns lead and losing the final 3 pounds for my challenge goal.  Thank you Shawn for reminding us how much time we have left and the great example you are setting.  I am looking foward to December as a new start.  I have gone back to exercising 6 days a week.
> 
> Im sorry I havent been around that much in November.  I felt bad not being on top of my game.  I was up and down and up and down stress wise, motivation wise, and weight wise.  But I am so close to where I want to be that I should not give up and I wont.



No way, you don't want to give up now, Jeanette!    Sounds like you did reasonably well and are getting right back on track -- that is the important thing.  I think you've shown that you are truly making the lifestyle change you need by doing that.  It is unrealistic to think we will never be tempted or go off plan but as long as we don't beat ourselves up about it and get right back on track, we are headed in the right direction!  



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> When do you put up your Christmas tree?



Dona, sorry for your talkers yesterday.    Too bad you couldn't split them up or hand out detention like you could in your classroom!  

We put up our Christmas tree that week of Thanksgiving or the week after.  This year it will be this week-end.  



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone, Another good day yesterday at work. Baby-sitting was good, but the kids are at that transitional age. Never mind, kids are always transitioning.



Glad you are having a good week, CC!    I will take my multivitamin today as well as my vitamin D -- thanks for reminding me!  

My cable internet modem was moved to the room where the computers are but now I am having trouble getting the router set up.  That will be my job for this morning before work as apparently life without wireless is hardly worth living, or so I am told!   This prompted me to sound like a grandma yelling "in my day we didn't even have computers or the internet and we all survived!" 

I'm feeling like all my "fluffiness" from the long week-end is receeding and I'm getting back into the groove.  I do have a UTI (sorry if that is TMI) but the antibiotics are already kicking in and I can still do what I need to so all is good.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Dreamer24

I'm losing steam and the numbers are going up!

My promises to myself and all of you:
I will not eat crap today!
I will go to the gym today!

Good luck to all of you as we make it through the last few weeks.  What can YOU promise YOURSELF you will do today?


----------



## Rose&Mike

Still on the phone trying to post. cupcaker--I think its pretty normal as you get close to goal to have those feelings. And fwiw I cant have the stuff in the house either. Hence all the cheesecake I ate this weekend. Remember that its a process. Hugs to you.  I am trying not to be too ticked about the internet. I googled it last night and I guess slaaming is pretty common but my question is why is it legal?! ttyl


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> I'm feeling like all my "fluffiness" from the long week-end is receeding and I'm getting back into the groove.  I do have a UTI (sorry if that is TMI) but the antibiotics are already kicking in and I can still do what I need to so all is good.
> !


Glad you're starting to feel better.  Not fun having a uti. Good luck with the router. You can give me some tips when I get my laptop.  I already have the wireless router, but need to figure out how to set up the network/passwords, etc.  I'm hoping my bil comes for michael's party saturday and he'll help me. 


Dreamer24 said:


> I'm losing steam and the numbers are going up!
> 
> My promises to myself and all of you:
> I will not eat crap today!
> I will go to the gym today!
> 
> Good luck to all of you as we make it through the last few weeks.  What can YOU promise YOURSELF you will do today?


Great promises!!  I promise I will cook a healthy dinner, and drink my water.



Rose&Mike said:


> Still on the phone trying to post. cupcaker--I think its pretty normal as you get close to goal to have those feelings. And fwiw I cant have the stuff in the house either. Hence all the cheesecake I ate this weekend. Remember that its a process. Hugs to you.  I am trying not to be too ticked about the internet. I googled it last night and I guess slaaming is pretty common but my question is why is it legal?! ttyl


Nice job with the phone typing.  Itn's it awful.  When verizon came to set up my internet, somehow my cable wire got cut and the cable was out.  The cable guy came, said verizon did it, intentional or not?  Who knows.  I was shocked.  Hope you're up and running soon.



Worfiedoodles said:


> . Yoga was cancelled today and I am totally bummed. Plan to get up and run tomorrow, if dh doesn't rush me out of the house...
> 
> Maria


Did you run this morning?  I just got back, it is so warm out.  Hope you were able to get out there before the rain. 



Connie96 said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> I currently have TWO of you reporting in for WIN! If you'd like to participate for this round, please send in your numbers today or tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the reminder and for keeping track of the win challenge for us. 



tigger813 said:


> Thank you all for your guidance and support. I will probably have a few pounds to get rid of after the trip so I'm not going anywhere and I'm looking forward to being a maintainer next round as well as the weight keeper!
> 
> Love to you all!!!!!


You're probably landing right now!!  Hope you have an absolutely fabulous, magical, amazing time.  I'm sooooo jealous.



flipflopmom said:


> No real time to catch up.  First night in 1 month I haven't taken a nap when I got home.  Maybe I am finally on the mend
> 
> Even after the rough morning, the day really didn't get a lot better.  Had some unexpected things at work, Principal wanted me to sit in on some interviews.  Made me feel rather important, but wish I had known BEFORE the interview had started.  Hair was in a french braid, not the best outfit, wasn't sure which questions I could legally ask, etc.
> 
> BAD winds, rain, crazy, crazy weather! It was 40 at noon, now it's 60, going to be 30 by late afternoon tomorrow. Lights are blinking.  Scared we'll lose power. Off to feed my DH, who just got home, and watch Rudolph!
> 
> Have a great night, all!


Hope you're feeling better soon, and the weather has passed.  It such a busy time of year, and I hate feeling overwhelmed.   Did you enjoy rudolph?  We didn't watch last night because michael said it was on after bedtime, so I didn't argue.  We saw it the other night on dvd.  I love those old shows.




dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for disappearing once again. Last week was hectic with the holiday and then today was my DS's surgery. They aren't kidding when they say it's worse on the parents than it actually is on the kid. I have a bad headache, my BP hasn't been the best, I'm exhausted and could cry at the drop of a hat.
> 
> All in all, he did great. He was cranky when he first woke up, and pulled out his IV, but they said it was perfectly normal. I had to rock him and give him juice while he cried for about a half hour, but then he passed out for about 30 minutes and woke up much happier. He was groggy and kind of cranky for the rest of the day, but did really well.


So glad ds did so well and you all made it through the day.   Hope you all slept like babies last night.



my3princes said:


> Wow, I opened a response window this morning, but have completely forgotten what I was responding too


Like when you get up and go into another room to get something and totally forget what.  



tggrrstarr said:


> I didn't gain any weight at Thanksgiving, but it did keep me from losing anything for a few days.  Pumpkin pie and stuffing leftovers were my downfall.  I only ate enough to maintain my weight, not gain, thank God!  I think I am back on track now for losing, I was down a pound this morning, hopefully more to come!


Whoo hoo for a thanksgiving maintain!!



mommaU4 said:


> Hello! Anyone mind if I sneak in here?
> 
> I've seen these Biggest Loser threads before but never joined one. I'd like to now though if that's possible. Is it too late? I see from the first page that this only runs through Dec. 17, is that correct? Maybe I should just wait for another one or a new one?
> 
> I did read through the front page, but I'm suffering from lack of sleep so it didn't all quite sink in.  If someone can let me know if it's still okay to join in, and how I go about doing so at this point, that would be great. Thanks so much!


We'd love to have you join us.  Join in an ask any questions as you go along. 



Cupcaker said:


> I am following Shawns lead and losing the final 3 pounds for my challenge goal.  Thank you Shawn for reminding us how much time we have left and the great example you are setting.  I am looking foward to December as a new start.  I have gone back to exercising 6 days a week.


This is such a good reminder.  We do have 3 weeks til christmas and we all can make a difference. 



donac said:


> Don't have a lot of time this morning.  My workshop went well except for 5 people sitting in the back.  They just wanted a day off.  They came with a pile of papers to grade and just wanted to sit and talk.  I was reading the evaulations and they are just like normal till I got one from the people inthe back row.  They told me that I had done nothing new.  I know that there was a number of things that some people do but I do know that there was somethings in there that most people don't do.  I realize that you can't please everyone but I have been running into know it alls a lot in the last couple of years.  I think it is time to give it up.  I will have to think about it some more.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> When do you put up your Christmas tree?
> 
> 
> I will answer later.  I have a couple of things that must be done TODAY that I forgot about.
> 
> Have a great day.


How frustrating for you.  Some people can be so rude. 

We cut our tree down at a tree farm usually 2-3 weekends before christmas.  We put our other decorations up thanksgiving weekend, and michaels b-day is the following weekend, so the tree is after the b-day.  
My favorite disney ornament is a mickey mouse head, big green one with mickey sitting ontop of it.  



cclovesdis said:


> Another good day yesterday at work. Baby-sitting was good, but the kids are at that transitional age. Never mind, kids are always transitioning.
> 
> I know I haven't been on much, I just need to have a good first week. I also have to baby-sit Thursday night, am trying to continue to tutor my neighbor (although she is doing much better and needs me a lot less ), and have random things scheduled as well. Today, I am getting a short chair massage. I sit for most of the day, so I think this will be helpful. Then, I also need to get to the library at some point like a week ago.
> 
> Anyway, enough rambling. Here is today's mini-challenge. We've been doing a lot of thinking/planning, so here today's is more a "doing" one.
> 
> Mini-Challenge for Wed. 12/1: If you take a multivitamin and/or a supplement, take it/them today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Glad work is going well for you cc.  Thanks for the vitamin reminder.  I moved mine back to the kitchen table and I'll start remembering again.



SettinSail said:


> Good morning losers!    18 more days in our challenge and 18 days until our visit to USA !!!
> :


Sooo exciting.  You and your whole family must be so excited for your trip.  HOw long will you be staying here?  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Not a whole lot of time to post today.  i have a flu clinic once again tonight tonight; wont get home until 830p or so.  I will miss watching rudolph with the kids. but on the positive note Im sure it will be on another few times before christmas. its not like when we were kids.


I wish I could give everyone a few days off.  Hope things wind down a little for you.

I walked michael to school this am, and then run/walked 2.5 miles more.  He wanted to go for school store and the bus was late yesterday so he was afraid he'd miss it, but I said I was going to run, so if he wanted to walk, i'd walk him, and he was good with that.  
Off to get ready for work.  The morning time just flies.  It's my short day, so I hope to get back on later.  

Have a great day.


----------



## SettinSail

Hello to all my loser friends!  Snowing here again, everything is white, ground, buildings, sky.  High of 28 today  I made it through my jog yesterday on the paths through the fields.  They are wide paved paths and sometimes cars, tractors, horses, etc come down them too  For some reason, I was soooo sore and exhausted after that run.  Everything hurt yesterday, feet, knees, back, etc. My knee buckled when I walked downstairs this morning.  DH says I must have been very tense and clenched up throughout the run, trying to be careful not to fall.

Made it to yoga this morning and when I was walking home from the train station I slipped and broke my bottom I think if that is possible.
A nice man picked me up, a lady handed me my bag and another lady asked if all was OK.  Thankfully I was able to say "Ich bin OK"  (I am OK) in a weak little voice. I was just so stunned, I never saw it coming.  On my feet one minute and on my bottom the next.  I warmed up my rice sock in the microwave and sat on it on the couch all afternoon watching the Biggest Loser from last night.  It was a good show!  Had chicken noodle soup and a turkey sandwich for lunch.  I am experimenting with eating more food for breakfast and lunch to see if that will help me stop eating so much in the late afternoon and evenings.  Need to stop that little bad habit that has been sneaking back up on me lately

*OK, you know it's coming.....we have 17 more days in our challenge!*   Time to put on your game face!   Will YOU be the Biggest Loser in the Fall Challenge?  Will you meet your goal?  What do you need to do to make it happen?  Plan your strategy and don't forget all those Holiday temptations that are heading your way.  You probably know what they are from previous years.  Imagine that party or that restaurant and plan your food choices in advance!   Would a pre-event work-out help or maybe eating a bowl of soup before you go?  You may want to plan for the surprise temptations also.  If someone gives you a present of goodies that you are not expecting, take a minute to think of what you would do.  Can you eat one and pass the others on to a different family or group?  Can you throw them away?  Are they "worth" the calories?  OK, I am of course talking to myself also here    We all know what happens when we fail to plan!





donac said:


> I am in charge of the question of the day today and for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> If you celebrate Christmas and put up a CHristmas tree do you have some Disney ornaments on it?  If yes, what is your favorite one?



We have a few from our Disney trips, my favorites are the Disney Cruise ship replica, and the Toy Story ornament that reminds me how much my son loved TS when he was little.



mikamah said:


> I'm heading to work early because i need to pick up my bil and bring him with me for a procedure.  I hope to have more time tomorrow to spend here.  I ordered a laptop yesterday from walmart, and am excited to be able to sit in the living room and have the dis up while I'm watching tv.  Of course, I need to set up the wireless router.



Hope all went well with the procedure  I read this over a few times but still can't decide if it's you or bil having the procedure done, I'm gonna guess it was him since you said you were heading for work! 

for your new laptop.  You will love it.  We don't have a desktop anymore, we all 3 have laptops and sometimes we're all sitting in the LR watching TV and using our laptops.   Good luck getting all set up



lisah0711 said:


> I think that you would make a great coach, Shawn!    I'll add your name to the planning thread.
> 
> Thanks for that interesting fact -- I'm sure it will be appreciated by all your co-workers, too.
> 
> The Guiness Book of Records and Ripley's Believe It or Not books are good books of gross useless facts that fascinate boys.    I spent an interesting morning in the Ripley's Museum a couple of years ago.
> 
> Have a great day all!



  Thanks for letting me get involved.

Those are books my son loves too.  Also the Dangerous Book for Boys



Worfiedoodles said:


> Still trying to get this eating under control. Yoga was cancelled today and I am totally bummed. Plan to get up and run tomorrow, if dh doesn't rush me out of the house...
> 
> Maria



If you figure that out, can you let me know

I swear there is the me that is exercising, killing herself and planning out the whole day to eat lightly and stay busy and there's the me that comes along about 8:30 pm with blinding hunger and eats 500 calories of snacks in 10 minutes.  I want to kill her



Connie96 said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> I currently have TWO of you reporting in for WIN! If you'd like to participate for this round, please send in your numbers today or tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks!



I need to do this.  I have to go back and find the instructions!



flipflopmom said:


> BAD winds, rain, crazy, crazy weather! It was 40 at noon, now it's 60, going to be 30 by late afternoon tomorrow. Lights are blinking.  Scared we'll lose power. Off to feed my DH, who just got home, and watch Rudolph!
> 
> Have a great night, all!



Hope you survived the storms !   I was able to IM a lot with my BFF back home this morning as she was up all night following the weather.  They were under tornado watch until 9 this morning.  Did you hear there was an earthquake off the coast of LI this morning ??!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> All in all, he did great. I need to get back on the exercise wagon. I've been slacking for the past 2 weeks. I've been doing good with my eating (except for Thanksgiving) and I'm only 1/2 pound to my goal. I'm hoping Sunday I will get my butt back in gear and start working out again.



Yeah for a succesful surgery and post-op.  I agree much more stressful on the parents.  DS had hernia repair at 9 months and we were basket cases.

   Kick that 1/2 pound to the curb!



mommaU4 said:


> Hello! Anyone mind if I sneak in here?



 Beth !!!!!!!    This is my first challenge too and it has been awesome!   I second everything that Lisa said.  I would join right now and not wait for the next challenge to begin.  You will get 3 weigh-ins if you start with us now.  Then, pick back up with us when the next chalenge starts!
If you are like me, I need all the help I can get over the holidays!



Cupcaker said:


> I did learn something from this thanksgiving chaos- I have a problem with food laying around the kitchen.  I just see it and theres nothing stopping me like having to open a fridge door or pantry door.
> I am following Shawns lead and losing the final 3 pounds for my challenge goal.  Thank you Shawn for reminding us how much time we have left and the great example you are setting.  I am looking foward to December as a new start.  I have gone back to exercising 6 days a week.
> 
> Jeanette



I am so glad you are not giving up!   You are so CLOSE!!!   Isn't the brain funny?  Mine is always sending me signals to EAT EAT EAT when it SEES the food.  If it doesn't SEE the food, it is alot better for me.  I can't get it to understand that I don't need any more food!

I keep waffling back & forth between 21 pounds lost and 23 pounds lost.
I need to have 26 pounds lost to meet my goal for this challenge.   I don't know that I am setting such a great example but I am determined to keep trying! 



donac said:


> except for 5 people sitting in the back.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> When do you put up your Christmas tree?
> Have a great day.



JERKS !!!

Hope you don't let a few jack a**es make up your mind.  If you are good at this or it is something you like to do or if it allows you to make extra $, I say forget them and carry on

We put up our tree the Saturday after Thanksgiving.





lisah0711 said:


> It is unrealistic to think we will never be tempted or go off plan but as long as we don't beat ourselves up about it and get right back on track, we are headed in the right direction!



Love this 

Hope your infection is gone soon 



Dreamer24 said:


> I'm losing steam and the numbers are going up!
> 
> My promises to myself and all of you:
> I will not eat crap today!
> I will go to the gym today!
> 
> Good luck to all of you as we make it through the last few weeks.  What can YOU promise YOURSELF you will do today?



I will eat NO MORE crap today!   I will drink LOTS of water!

Well, I've been on here so long DS is home from school now so I need to log off.  He loves to look over my shoulder and he loves the smilies and wants to update the one in my sig for him so look for something new there!

They had very sad news at school today, an 11th grader passed away while walking to school.  I believe she had heart problems.  We got an email about it earlier today.  So sad.

Make it a great day

Shawn


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Ok I'm going to bite the bullet here too, since Beth just joined, and ask if I may join as well  I probably won't participate in the actual challenge until next month, but I'd like to hang around here if you guys don't mind 

I've been kind of lurking around for the past two weeks and I got to say you guys rock  I some how managed to find my way to this board while looking for a support board for C25k...the days that I have no motivation to exercise, I come and read your posts and find the will to get up and just do it   So thank you everyone 

A little about myself, my name is Nicole, I'm 29, married with a 2 year old. I'm about 50 lbs over what my ideal goal weight should be, so I've got a long way to go. I've been really concentrating on exercise and my diet for the past 6 months, but I've only lost 8lbs so far which is kind of disappointing.  I have lost 3 inches off my waist but the scale is really a mood crusher for me. 

Yesterday I did get my full 6 glasses of water in and did a zumba class.  Did pretty good food wise, though I did eat 3/4 of a cup of ham and potato soup with 2 pieces of bread for dinner, but I woke up starving last night so that must mean I didn't have too much of it 

Plan on going for my 33 minute run at lunch, but I don't have a clue what is for dinner yet.....


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mizzoutiger76 said:


> A little about myself, my name is Nicole, I'm 29, married with a 2 year old. I'm about 50 lbs over what my ideal goal weight should be, so I've got a long way to go. I've been really concentrating on exercise and my diet for the past 6 months, but I've only lost 8lbs so far which is kind of disappointing.  I have lost 3 inches off my waist but the scale is really a mood crusher for me.



 Nicole!

I'm originally a Missouri girl, too! I went to Truman State for undergrad, but passed through Columbia all the time...

I hope you enjoy the BL thread, there is a lot of great support and information here! 

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

STILL posting from ny phone.  mike called att and they said to expect a rouTer today from them but we can send it back.  big of them right? They dont know when earthlink will be turned back on. And of course the people who do that dont take calls.  welcome to our new losers!!! I feel like a bad hostess in training but i am not going nto attempt multi quotes.   Shawn hope you arent too sore. And all you east coasters--we had the rain yesterday an d it is freezing today. I am getting a lot of cleaning done today so not a complete waste of a day off.


----------



## mommaU4

Thank you everyone for the warm welcomes. I'm excited to join in. 
A bit about myself: My name is Beth, I am a stay at home mom to 4 kids (3 girls and one boy), married to my high school sweetie (who's seen me and loved me through thin and thick!) and living in Las Vegas. I didn't gain weight until I got married and started having kids (bet ya never heard that before, right??). 

In high school and right after, I was pretty thin. I'm 5'9" and weighed around 120. That was actually hard to maintain and I'm _not_ looking to _ever_ weigh that again. I'd like to be around 150 or 160, which will mean a total loss of about 100 pounds.  Sort of seems overwhelming which is why I think this thread and setting smaller, more manageable goals will help me out. 

About a year and a half ago, I had lost 50 pounds so I was half way to my goal, but in the past 8 months I've just let go, stopped walking completely, and been eating like there's no tomorrow. Not surprisingly, I've gained it all back and am now back where I first started.  I just stopped caring for some reason, but of course, now I am kicking myself for allowing myself to get back here after all that hard work. Such a waste....

But I am ready to try again. I'm determined. And this time I want to make exercise a bigger part of my weight loss plan and not rely on dieting so much. Should be interesting since I detest exercise.  (sorry, is that taboo to say here?? lol) 

Anyway, enough blabbering. Thanks again to all who've welcomed me and I look forward to getting to know you all better and sharing this journey with you. 





lisah0711 said:


> Beth!  It's never to late to join a BL challenge.  You would have a couple of weeks with us for this challenge.  There will be an interim less formal thread from 12/17 through 12/31 and the next challenge will probably start on 1/1/11 (that date has to be good luck right?).  You would also have time to do one round of WIN! where you track your measurements -- details are in one of those first few posts -- which is a great way to measure you success another way besides the scale.
> 
> Hope that you decide to join us!


Thank you for the welcome! I will definitely be joining in. 





mikamah said:


> We'd love to have you join us.  Join in an ask any questions as you go along.


Thanks. I'm sure I will. 





SettinSail said:


> Beth !!!!!!!    This is my first challenge too and it has been awesome!   I second everything that Lisa said.  I would join right now and not wait for the next challenge to begin.  You will get 3 weigh-ins if you start with us now.  Then, pick back up with us when the next chalenge starts!
> If you are like me, I need all the help I can get over the holidays!


Thank you! Ah yes, the holidays. I really need help there. I love to bake, but fortunately I am able to send it all in to my husband's coworkers who love to receive it. But there are just so many other temptations this time of year. And I love to eat!!  
It's going to be a real challenge for me to make healthy choices and not feel deprived of the comforting goodies and meals I grew up with this time of year. Still not sure how to work that one out.  But I'm going to try!! 






mizzoutiger76 said:


> Ok I'm going to bite the bullet here too, since Beth just joined, and ask if I may join as well


Oh good! I'm not the only "newbie" here.


----------



## Rose&Mike

It has been quiet this afternoon.  i`m getting better at phone typing.  Did 35 on the elliptical, 45  minute strength class and 10 more min on the tm. Then I had ff and beer for dinner. And a slice of thin crust cheese pizza. Oh well. Tomorrow is another day. Still hoping to be at maintain weight friday. Have a good night.


----------



## tigger813

Greetings from the happiest place on Earth!!!! 

Got in on time. Had a nice day at AK. Rode Everest twice in the dark once in the front seat and once in the second! AMAZING!!!!

I'm exhausted so I promise I'll write more later tomorrow. DH I think posted about our check in issues but that's all set now. I better go to sleep before I drop.

DD2 passed out at around 7:30! Getting up at 6 tomorrow to leave for MK at 7! 

TTFN


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 

*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  3
 (congrats Rose&Mike & 50sjayne & our newest maintainer, my3princes!!!!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------34!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 8
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 6
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 2
Excused------------------------- 3
weigh ins----------------------- 15
gains---------------------------- 6
maintains------------------------ 3
losses-------------------------- 5
new or returning members -------- 1


*Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 12!*
This weeks group loss was actually a GAIN!  American Thanksgiving resulted in a group gain of 3.2lbs.
Average percentage of weight gained 0.12 % 
Total group weight loss so far 313.7 pounds!  
Will the group make it to 350?     
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
(15+3+3)/ 67 = 31 %  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a *TOP 6 LIST * !  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 112Superstars!!* 
EVERYBODY WHO WEIGHED IN SHOULD CONSIDER THEMSELVES TOP LOSERS FOR HANGING IN OVER A HOLIDAY WEEKEND!
#5- 0.12% - OctoberBride03  
#4- 0.34% - dvccruiser76
#3- 0.41% - tggrrstarr 
#2- 0.74% - corinnak
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 12 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 0.94% - tigger813  

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * tigger813 *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 12 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 80% complete. 

boltfan	24.0
carmiedog	3.7
corinnak	65.4
crabbygal902	20.0
Cupcaker	78.8
disneymom2one	122.8
Dreamer24	32.3
dvccruiser76	100.0
goldcupmom	28.1
jbm02	30.0
JOANNEL	0.0
keenercam	28.0
liesel	30.7
lisah0711	41.7
lovedvc	5.0
MacG	25.0
MickeyMagic	24.8
mikamah	18.7
mommyof2Pirates	33.0
momof2gr8kids	39.0
NC_Tink	21.9
SettingSail	76.7
tggrrstarr	59.9
tigger813	87.9
tiki23	31.7
Worfiedoodles	28.0


I have to treat me like I would my child, and make sure I'm taken care of. 
by Worfiedoodles


----------



## donac

Good morning I had a post and lost it.  

Congrats to the losers this week especially tigger813

Because my knee has been so painful that I am not working out at all.  I am looking at doctors.  My doctor only recommended 1 local guy to look at my knee.  Anything more I will need to find another doctor.  A friend who just had a knee problem gave me the name of one so I will probably call him.  He was able to take her very quickly and get tests done very fast so I may go with him.


Question of the Day 

Has your attitude changed about exercise?

Last night I realized that I missed working out.  I really want to do it but the knee is just too tender to try it.  

Have to go.  Lots of things to do today. 

Have a great day.


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

Last night I came home just in time to eat dinner, then tutored, and then went to bed. Need to find time to Dis!

In honor of today's QOTD...

Mini-Challenge for Thursday, 12/2: Take the stairs instead of 
the elevator today.

Have a great day everyone! 

CC


----------



## flipflopmom

Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/29/10 Monday QOTD: Bippity-Boppity-Boo! Your fairy godmother has just magically transformed your kitchen and it now has a window where you can pick up all the food items you want today from WDW and DL (yes, counter service, resorts, DTD, any food served on property), but you can only have each item once. What, if anything, do you order? This is a one-day only option, tomorrow it's back to scrubbing the floors and doing the laundry!


Breakfast - pancakes from Kona
Morning snack - Dole Whip
Lunch - salad w/ grilled chicken from CRT
afternoon snack - mickey bar
Dinner - Ohana full menu




mikamah said:


> I like a laptop, one with lots of memory, and all the features i need but none that I don't that get me confused.   I'd also like Lindsay's tim or Melissa's camera too.  I'd even take tim the tool man to have around the house as a handyman.


Did I read that you did get a laptop?


donac said:


> Question of the Day If you celebrate Christmas and put up a CHristmas tree do you have some Disney ornaments on it?  If yes, what is your favorite one?.


Have lots!  A Belle from my childhood, the girls have them, but I guess my favorite would be the glass Mickey head with our last name on the back we got on our first family trip!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for disappearing once again. Last week was hectic with the holiday and then today was my DS's surgery. They aren't kidding when they say it's worse on the parents than it actually is on the kid. I have a bad headache, my BP hasn't been the best, I'm exhausted and could cry at the drop of a hat.


Hoping it's looking up and he's recovered nicely now!  The stress can definitely get you down.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Found out whyy we dont have internet. Mike called att on saturday to ask about prices and att decided to turn off our earthlink service. We are furious.  we are hoping its back on by thursday.  It blows my mind that they can get away with this . I guess they thought we would sign up with them if we were disconncted. And of course by the time we found out there was no one there to complain too.  uggh!!!!


That's terrible!!!  I would be furious also!!  Doesn't even sound legal to me?




tggrrstarr said:


> I am sooo far behind.  Like 18 pages!  I plan on reading up on them on Thursday. I only ate enough to maintain my weight, not gain, thank God!  I think I am back on track now for losing, I was down a pound this morning, hopefully more to come!


That is a success in itself!  Great job!!!!  Thanks for stopping in!



mommaU4 said:


> Hello! Anyone mind if I sneak in here?


Welcome!!!!!



Cupcaker said:


> Ughhhhh!!!! Thanksgiving was hard.  I did good at my first dinner.  Ate exactly what I said I was going to eat, then second dinner came and all control went out the window.  The funny part is that all weekend long I got a lot of people asking me "How does it feel to be skinny now?"  The sad part is I dont feel skinny.  Although weight has a lot to do with it, I want to feel fit and healthy.  That is what is going to make me "feel skinny."


I think even the most disciplined, fit, never has to worry people overinduldge on Thanksgiving.  Why else would there be so many Pepto, Rolaids, etc. commercials?  Sounds like you are right back on track!  You've got a great attitude!



donac said:


> Don't have a lot of time this morning.  My workshop went well except for 5 people sitting in the back.  They just wanted a day off.  They came with a pile of papers to grade and just wanted to sit and talk.
> Question of the Day
> 
> When do you put up your Christmas tree?



Dona, I've probably been that person, I know I've gone to conferences just to have a day away from the kiddos, but it was that person's fault, not yours.  How awful that they did the evaluation that way - how would they know if you had done anything new?  THEY DIDN'T LISTEN!!!!!

We always visit a tree farm that's about 5 miles from my parents' house.  It's the only one locally, and people come from all over.  Great family owns it, you take a handsaw with you, wander the farm, and cut down your tree.  People bring their kids, dogs, and meet and chat in the rows! It's a great quest for just the right one, kinda like the Griswolds!  Of course, Brad and I always fuss, b/c the ones he picks out I always think are like Charlie Brown's tree.    AFter you've hacked it down, we get on a hay ride to take us back to the front, measure, shake and bag,, and then go inside the farm house for hot cocoa and apples to pay!   

Daddy and I always went together on the first Saturday of December, right after the Christmas parade.  So we continue that tradition, and we'll get it Sat.  Brad wants to go artificial, but I just can't let go of the tradition.  



cclovesdis said:


> Another good day yesterday at work. Baby-sitting was good, but the kids are at that transitional age. Never mind, kids are always transitioning. :


AMEN!!!!  Hope the new job is still going well!



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  We usually put ours up around Thanksgiving.  This year we put both trees up the weekend before Thanksgiving mostly because the house was clean and the weather was nice so I decorated the yard and was in the spirit.


That would definitely be an advantage to artificial trees.  That and no needles in the windowsills in August.

Have you heard from Pamela?



lisah0711 said:


> My cable internet modem was moved to the room where the computers are but now I am having trouble getting the router set up.  That will be my job for this morning before work as apparently life without wireless is hardly worth living, or so I am told! I'm feeling like all my "fluffiness" from the long week-end is receeding and I'm getting back into the groove.  I do have a UTI (sorry if that is TMI) but the antibiotics are already kicking in and I can still do what I need to so all is good.


Hate that about the UTI!  Glad the antibiotics seem to be doing the trick!  It's amazing how our kids know so much that even kids in high school didn't when they were little.  Times are a'changing!



Dreamer24 said:


> I'm losing steam and the numbers are going up!


That seems to be happening around here, too....  Did you keep your promises to yourself?



SettinSail said:


> DH says I must have been very tense and clenched up throughout the run, trying to be careful not to fall.
> Made it to yoga this morning and when I was walking home from the train station I slipped and broke my bottom I think if that is possible.
> A nice man picked me up, a lady handed me my bag and another lady asked if all was OK.   Are they "worth" the calories?  Hope you survived the storms !   They had very sad news at school today, an 11th grader passed away while walking to school.  I believe she had heart problems.  We got an email about it earlier today.  So sad.



I love your positivity!!!!! "Worth the calories?" is my catch phrase.  I use it so much that my friends know to tell me without asking, like at school luncheons, etc. if they get their plate first!  I have 2 me's, also.  I like to think a new me, and the old me fights to get out sometimes.  We were under tornado watch night before last, too.  The winds were so scary, I didn't sleep well at all.  That's so sad about the student.   Running on snow, slippery surfaces, does take more muscles because you are using them differently trying to not slip.  And I think you can break your bottom. I had a friend fall down her stairs and break her tailbone because she landed sitting.  She had to sit on a pillow for a month, kinda cocked to the side.  Hope you didn't break anything, and aren't too sore this am!!!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Ok I'm going to bite the bullet here too, since Beth just joined, and ask if I may join as well  I probably won't participate in the actual challenge until next month, but I'd like to hang around here if you guys don't mind ..


Welcome!  The support is great, even if it seems to be dwindling a bit.  The holidays have everyone so busy!  Jump right in!



Rose&Mike said:


> STILL posting from ny phone.  mike called att and they said to expect a rouTer today from them but we can send it back.  big of them right? They dont know when earthlink will be turned back on. And of course the people who do that dont take calls.  welcome to our new losers!!! I feel like a bad hostess in training but i am not going nto attempt multi quotes.   Shawn hope you arent too sore. And all you east coasters--we had the rain yesterday an d it is freezing today. I am getting a lot of cleaning done today so not a complete waste of a day off.


I hope they get you all set up soon, that's such a pain!!!!  Yesterday was WILD!  IT was 60, raining still,  and very windy when I got up at 4, and then 30 when I left school and sunny.  SHEEZ.  You must feel great to have some cleaning done!



mommaU4 said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcomes. I'm excited to join in. About a year and a half ago, I had lost 50 pounds so I was half way to my goal, but in the past 8 months I've just let go, stopped walking completely, and been eating like there's no tomorrow. Not surprisingly, I've gained it all back and am now back where I first started.


I think we all have to realize that we have tendencies and habits that we will spend a lifetime overcoming.  Otherwise, we wouldn't be here.  It's all part of a new lifestyle, and making that mental shift from "diet" to "lifestyle" is a big key.  



Rose&Mike said:


> It has been quiet this afternoon.  i`m getting better at phone typing.  Did 35 on the elliptical, 45  minute strength class and 10 more min on the tm. Then I had ff and beer for dinner. And a slice of thin crust cheese pizza.


Just imagine what it would have been if you hadn't exercised!!  



tigger813 said:


> Got in on time. Had a nice day at AK. Rode Everest twice in the dark once in the front seat and once in the second! AMAZING!!!!DD2 passed out at around 7:30! Getting up at 6 tomorrow to leave for MK at 7!


AHHHH......  EE at EMH - LOVE IT!  Sounds like you wore DD2 out!  Sing the welcome song for me this am at RD!  Where are you staying?  I forgot.



LuvBaloo said:


> *Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 12!*This weeks group loss was actually a GAIN!  American Thanksgiving resulted in a group gain of 3.2lbs.
> Average percentage of weight gained 0.12 %
> Total group weight loss so far 313.7 pounds!
> Will the group make it to 350?


I think that's the first time I've seen that!!!  A gain as a group for the week??  WOW!  Thanks for Thanksgiving!   To those that did lose, CONGRATS!!!!  AND YAY FOR TRACEY!!!!!  

37 pounds to 350 lost as a group.  That's doable.  If only the 15 people that weighed in last week (of which I forgot, totally subconsicously of course ) just lose 2 and then the rest of us lose one or two, we'll make it!

Ever had so much to do you just didn't do anything?  My house is in need of a desperate cleaning, I have 3 more assignments due Dec. 10 and my class will be done for the semester. I have a PC show Sun.  Christmas stuff.  AK's doing the school talent show, and we have to choreograph her routine by Monday's practice.  Sophie's preschool is going to be in the parade Sat, we'll get our tree, then a mad dash to get it up and decorated by the time the ACC championship comes on Sat. night.  Where's the tired smiley? 

More expense than income, as usual here lately.  Trying to be creative to get PC orders/shows without being overbearing and a pain, doing calculations for sales/commissions/presents/bills gives me a headache!  We would have finally gotten caught up this month, but real estate and personal property taxes were due.  Our house/land is in escrow acct, but we own 7 acres adjacent to my parents that we might actually build on one day, and the cars.  Final month of having to pay for AK's meds before DH's reverse deductible starts over.  I just keep telling myself "Where would we be w/o the money I've earned from PC?"  It's pretty much taking care of Christmas, at least the girls'.  It will be MUCH smaller than usual, but that's okay.  It needed to be!  A few well thought out, much wanted gifts (purchased on sale ) is all they need!   DH came home last night with the news that he will be off 13 out of 23 working days this month.  Some will be covered by holiday pay (4) and we're hoping unemployment will pick up a lot of the rest.  Just a waiting game.  

Sorry to throw that all out.  You know you are my venting, processing, thinking board!  1 step forward and 2 steps back, maybe 3.  Well, it would be worse if we didn't take the 1 step forward in between.    Bought some groceries yesterday for the first time in a month, hoping I can make them last.  Why is it that when we come home from the store, the kids think they need to eat EVERYTHING the first night?  Sophie had 2 apples and 2 bananas, AK had 2 bowls of cereal.  Just a disclaimer - our pantry and freezer are thankfully full, we just didn't have any fruit left.  

Had a terrible headache yesterday, think it was from the stress coupled with a horrible nights' sleep listening for tornadoes and the wind howling and the power blinking and the crazy barometer!  

THis is all wreaking HAVOC with my weight.  I am bloated, and moving between overeating and not eating.I'm scared of the scale.  Really scared.  Almost like more bad news I don't need....

On a positive note - the house is warm and the mortgage gets paid.  I have 2 jobs, DH "mostly" has a job , we're all healthy and alive, and we've learned a lot about ourselves and what is a "need" and what is a "want".  We've watched movies together, the kids have played together, and I love Christmas decorations!

WOW - really needed to vent this am.  Sorry folks!

HAve a great Friday eve!!!!!
Taryn


----------



## flipflopmom

donac said:


> Because my knee has been so painful that I am not working out at all.  I am looking at doctors.  Question of the Day
> 
> Has your attitude changed about exercise?
> 
> Last night I realized that I missed working out.  I really want to do it but the knee is just too tender to try it.


Make those calls today!!!!!  I hope you get it worked out!  My attitude about exercise?  Well, I have done it in a while.  I know it enhances my mood, relieves my stress, but in the last month it's become something I took off my to-do list and replaced with what HAD to be done.  I'm struggling with the cold, I just can't make myself run at 6 when it's 30 degrees, and after work, I'm beat! I'm hoping once the whole mono thing is completely gone, and I get my energy back,  I can get back to it in the afternoons.



cclovesdis said:


> Morning!
> 
> Last night I came home just in time to eat dinner, then tutored, and then went to bed. Need to find time to Dis!
> 
> In honor of today's QOTD...
> 
> Mini-Challenge for Thursday, 12/2: Take the stairs instead of
> the elevator today.


This one cracked me up!  I can't think of anywhere I go that has an elevator, well, we have one at school for carts, disabled children, etc.  Small town life at it's best!

Now I am all caught up!


----------



## tigger813

Taryn- We're at SSR.

Cool I woke up to find I'm the BL last week!

Quite chilly here again today and most of the trip. Only supposed to be in the 60s most of the time. Should've brought more long pants! Wearing capris today. Looking forward to Ohana tonight. Set the alarm wrong last night so it actually went off at 5:15 instead of 6. Oh well, I was awake anyways.

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just a quick post to say that my internet is back! This has been so frustrating. Now we will probably have to deal with charges from AT&T from the modem that is sitting in our office that we didn't order. I'm also going to be doing some research into whether I should/can file a complaint about this. Back in a minute with some replies!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie96 said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> I currently have TWO of you reporting in for WIN! If you'd like to participate for this round, please send in your numbers today or tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for doing this Connie. I am taking a pass this time. Hoping to do the measurements next time. Are you doing ok? Haven't heard much from you lately.

Speaking of missing--Jennifer (Jennz) and Cam and Bree and JenAnderson hope you are doing well.

Pamela--thinking of you. I'm sure your week has been crazy, but I hope everything is going ok.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for disappearing once again. Last week was hectic with the holiday and then today was my DS's surgery. They aren't kidding when they say it's worse on the parents than it actually is on the kid. I have a bad headache, my BP hasn't been the best, I'm exhausted and could cry at the drop of a hat.
> 
> All in all, he did great. He was cranky when he first woke up, and pulled out his IV, but they said it was perfectly normal.


I'm glad the surgery went well and I hope you are feeling better.



donac said:


> Don't have a lot of time this morning.  My workshop went well except for 5 people sitting in the back.  They just wanted a day off.  They came with a pile of papers to grade and just wanted to sit and talk.  I was reading the evaulations and they are just like normal till I got one from the people inthe back row.  They told me that I had done nothing new.  I know that there was a number of things that some people do but I do know that there was somethings in there that most people don't do.  I realize that you can't please everyone but I have been running into know it alls a lot in the last couple of years.  I think it is time to give it up.  I will have to think about it some more.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> When do you put up your Christmas tree?
> 
> 
> I will answer later.  I have a couple of things that must be done TODAY that I forgot about.
> 
> Have a great day.


Dona--That stinks about the evaluation at the internships. Fine if they didn't want to pay attention, but why did they have to be rude? I do not like rude people!!!

QOTD--yesterday--we usually put up our tree the weekend after Thanksgiving. In the past we have had two trees on the first floor and one big one and one small one in the basement. The ones in the basement go with the decor so they stay up--one is a feather tree and one has neon ormanents. This year we only put one up on the first floor. I still need to do something in the front windows, but I am enjoying the simpler look this year.



lisah0711 said:


> My cable internet modem was moved to the room where the computers are but now I am having trouble getting the router set up.  That will be my job for this morning before work as apparently life without wireless is hardly worth living, or so I am told!   This prompted me to sound like a grandma yelling "in my day we didn't even have computers or the internet and we all survived!"
> 
> I'm feeling like all my "fluffiness" from the long week-end is receeding and I'm getting back into the groove.  I do have a UTI (sorry if that is TMI) but the antibiotics are already kicking in and I can still do what I need to so all is good.
> 
> Have a great day all!


Hope you are feeling better, Lisa. Thanks goodness none of this computer stuff happened when DS was home. He would have driven us nuts. Actually he has a friend who lives near us and I'm sure he would have just signed onto their network. We love wireless. We have a linksys router and in my opinion they have amazing customer service.



Dreamer24 said:


> I'm losing steam and the numbers are going up!
> 
> My promises to myself and all of you:
> I will not eat crap today!
> I will go to the gym today!
> 
> Good luck to all of you as we make it through the last few weeks.  What can YOU promise YOURSELF you will do today?


Those are good promises! Hope you had a good day.



mikamah said:


> Nice job with the phone typing.  Itn's it awful.  When verizon came to set up my internet, somehow my cable wire got cut and the cable was out.  The cable guy came, said verizon did it, intentional or not?  Who knows.  I was shocked.  Hope you're up and running soon.


You know after this, that doesn't even surprise me. AT&T told Mike they would do an internal investigation, but my guess is no one gets in trouble or this wouldn't keep happening. Earthlink wasn't even surprised! What frustrates me is how long they can take to turn in back on.



mommaU4 said:


> In high school and right after, I was pretty thin. I'm 5'9" and weighed around 120. That was actually hard to maintain and I'm _not_ looking to _ever_ weigh that again. I'd like to be around 150 or 160, which will mean a total loss of about 100 pounds.  Sort of seems overwhelming which is why I think this thread and setting smaller, more manageable goals will help me out.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, I had lost 50 pounds so I was half way to my goal, but in the past 8 months I've just let go, stopped walking completely, and been eating like there's no tomorrow. Not surprisingly, I've gained it all back and am now back where I first started.  I just stopped caring for some reason, but of course, now I am kicking myself for allowing myself to get back here after all that hard work. Such a waste....
> 
> But I am ready to try again. I'm determined. And this time I want to make exercise a bigger part of my weight loss plan and not rely on dieting so much. Should be interesting since I detest exercise.  (sorry, is that taboo to say here?? lol)
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm sure I will.
> 
> Oh good! I'm not the only "newbie" here.


Hi Beth! A lot of us have been there with the whole put it on take it off, why do I keep doing this stuff. The important thing is that you hang in there and jump back on the wagon. And 5'9", 120 pounds sounds very skinny to me! I am 5'7" and at my goal currently in th low 140s. The nice thing about this challenge and the shift in my thinking is that I have learned that I can set a goal and re-evaluate as I go. I have lowered my maintain weight 5 pounds since I went to maintain in September. I have learned that there is no end, it's just a process and a choice to eat healthy and exercise.



tigger813 said:


> Greetings from the happiest place on Earth!!!!
> 
> Got in on time. Had a nice day at AK. Rode Everest twice in the dark once in the front seat and once in the second! AMAZING!!!!
> 
> I'm exhausted so I promise I'll write more later tomorrow. DH I think posted about our check in issues but that's all set now. I better go to sleep before I drop.
> 
> DD2 passed out at around 7:30! Getting up at 6 tomorrow to leave for MK at 7!
> 
> TTFN


Glad you're having fun Tracey! What happened at check in?



donac said:


> Good morning I had a post and lost it.
> 
> Congrats to the losers this week especially tigger813
> 
> Because my knee has been so painful that I am not working out at all.  I am looking at doctors.  My doctor only recommended 1 local guy to look at my knee.  Anything more I will need to find another doctor.  A friend who just had a knee problem gave me the name of one so I will probably call him.  He was able to take her very quickly and get tests done very fast so I may go with him.
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Has your attitude changed about exercise?
> 
> Last night I realized that I missed working out.  I really want to do it but the knee is just too tender to try it.
> 
> Have to go.  Lots of things to do today.
> 
> Have a great day.


Dona--hope you get that knee checked soon!

QOTD--Definitely. When I exercise regularly I have always mostly liked it. Now I see it as my key to sanity! Seriously, I flirt with depression on a pretty regular basis and I know regular exercise keeps me off the meds. And I must say I love, love, love the muscles I'm developing. And with all the talk of injuries lately, I am trying to be more open to new things in case there comes a day when I can't run or get on the elliptical.

Taryn--the tree farm sounds great! We used to do that, but had to stop because of Tom's asthma. They have a winery attached to ours, so we might go up there and just have a glass of wine and watch everyone get there trees. A lot less messy! Glad the storms weren't too bad. It is frigid here. I don't know how I'm going to run 9 miles Saturday, expecially if Mike can't run! Might do it on the dreadmill.

Ok, I feel caught up! Yesterday I cleaned out our front coat closet, dusted my bedroom, removed all the clutter from the dining room, dusted the main computer hutch, and did laundry. Our house is actually in pretty good shape! Today I'm going to run 4 miles after work. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning loser friends   I see a few people who are even 6 hours behind my time zone are already up and posting!   Even the vacation girl/biggest loser!

Congrats to all the biggest losers from last week.  Wow, 5 people lost over Thanksgiving week!!!   How awesome is that?   I'm kinda bummed because I was thinking a few weeks before that week that maybe ***I***
could be the biggest loser of the week that week since we did not celebrate Thanksgiving until Saturday.  But, nooooo, I did not lose any weight at all that week. But I am happy to announce that I am DOWN ONE POUND today   Only 2.5 more pounds to go to reach my goal for the challenge.  I also just did my WIN numbers and sent them to Connie.  I was very surprised to see myself down one inch one each measurment except the thighs and they were down .5.

I am feeling a lot better today with my "broken" tailbone so maybe it's not actually broken.  If I rub or touch in that area I can still feel the soreness but I'm not feeling it like yesterday when I sit down, stand up, go up stairs, etc.   Today is my scheduled running day but I'm not going out there again and doing that with all this ice and snow.  I will do the elliptical and maybe take a walk out on the field paths.  We got lots more snow last night and BS was actually cancelled.  I don't recall it ever being cancelled a single time last year.  Hope we are not snowed in all winter already

I have resorted to good old gum chewing to get past all my afternoon/evening bad eating.  I have written down everything I'm going to eat for the rest of the day and I'm sticking to that only.  We had some beef & barley soup in the freezer so we'll have that for supper.



mikamah said:


> Sooo exciting.  You and your whole family must be so excited for your trip.  HOw long will you be staying here?



Hi Kathy   We'll be there just short of 3 weeks, from Dec 18 - Jan 6



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Ok I'm going to bite the bullet here too, since Beth just joined, and ask if I may join as well  I probably won't participate in the actual challenge until next month, but I'd like to hang around here if you guys don't mind
> 
> I've been kind of lurking around for the past two weeks and I got to say you guys rock  I some how managed to find my way to this board while looking for a support board for C25k...the days that I have no motivation to exercise, I come and read your posts and find the will to get up and just do it   So thank you everyone
> 
> A little about myself, my name is Nicole, I'm 29, married with a 2 year old. I'm about 50 lbs over what my ideal goal weight should be, so I've got a long way to go. I've been really concentrating on exercise and my diet for the past 6 months, but I've only lost 8lbs so far which is kind of disappointing.  I have lost 3 inches off my waist but the scale is really a mood crusher for me.
> 
> Yesterday I did get my full 6 glasses of water in and did a zumba class.  Did pretty good food wise, though I did eat 3/4 of a cup of ham and potato soup with 2 pieces of bread for dinner, but I woke up starving last night so that must mean I didn't have too much of it
> 
> Plan on going for my 33 minute run at lunch, but I don't have a clue what is for dinner yet.....



Nicole !!!   You must be near the end of C25K if you are up to a 33 minute run!   That's awesome

I have found this group to be very motivating too.  I've done some things the old me would never do.

The first 6 months I tried to lose on my own I only lost 11 pounds but since joining this group in September I've lost an additional 13 pounds
Like Tayrn said, I am trying to think of this more as my new lifestyle and less as a diet.

Please jump right in and ask any questions or post about what you find difficult, etc.  The ladies here will know the answers or they will find ways of keeping you motivated



Rose&Mike said:


> STILL posting from ny phone.  mike called att and they said to expect a rouTer today from them but we can send it back.  big of them right? They dont know when earthlink will be turned back on. And of course the people who do that dont take calls.  welcome to our new losers!!! I feel like a bad hostess in training but i am not going nto attempt multi quotes.   Shawn hope you arent too sore. And all you east coasters--we had the rain yesterday an d it is freezing today. I am getting a lot of cleaning done today so not a complete waste of a day off.



That's just crazy.  We are also mad at ATT, they came and dug up my parents yard when they were on vacation a few months ago.  They left a big gaping hole and they never sent any notification they would be putting this huge box in their yard.  It took a long time to find the right person to complain to, they finally had to call the NC Utilites Commission.  ATT finally came and repaired the landscaping.  There is an easement there so nothing my parents can do about that but they also hired a landscaping company to make it look a little better.  It's in the front yard and my parents are just heartborken about their yard.   I can't wait to see what it looks like, I've heard so much about it.



mommaU4 said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcomes. I'm excited to join in.
> A bit about myself: My name is Beth, I am a stay at home mom to 4 kids (3 girls and one boy), married to my high school sweetie (who's seen me and loved me through thin and thick!) and living in Las Vegas. I didn't gain weight until I got married and started having kids (bet ya never heard that before, right??).
> 
> In high school and right after, I was pretty thin. I'm 5'9" and weighed around 120. That was actually hard to maintain and I'm _not_ looking to _ever_ weigh that again. I'd like to be around 150 or 160, which will mean a total loss of about 100 pounds.  Sort of seems overwhelming which is why I think this thread and setting smaller, more manageable goals will help me out.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, I had lost 50 pounds so I was half way to my goal, but in the past 8 months I've just let go, stopped walking completely, and been eating like there's no tomorrow. Not surprisingly, I've gained it all back and am now back where I first started.  I just stopped caring for some reason, but of course, now I am kicking myself for allowing myself to get back here after all that hard work. Such a waste....
> 
> But I am ready to try again. I'm determined. And this time I want to make exercise a bigger part of my weight loss plan and not rely on dieting so much. Should be interesting since I detest exercise.  (sorry, is that taboo to say here?? lol)
> 
> Anyway, enough blabbering. Thanks again to all who've welcomed me and I look forward to getting to know you all better and sharing this journey with you.
> 
> And I love to eat!!
> It's going to be a real challenge for me to make healthy choices and not feel deprived of the comforting goodies and meals I grew up with this time of year. Still not sure how to work that one out.  But I'm going to try!!



WOW!!!   My hat is off to you for starting over

You are smart to break it up into small goals.   That's what is so great about these challenges, you can just set a goal for the next 15 weeks.  I just set mine at 15 pounds because I know myself and I can not lose weight quickly.
It's just enough of a challenge for me to not feel overwhelmed.  Ocasionally
I let myself think ahead that WOW!  I could be 15 pounds thinner in a few months!!!  If I just keep sticking to my small daily routine.  It really does add up.  Definitely find some exercise you enjoy or maybe a few different types so you can do something different every day.  Just make it a part of your everyday routine.  I only exercise 25-35 minutes a day except for yoga class but it makes such a difference.  

Once you start eating healthier, you may find that you enjoy it more than your old comfort foods.  I looked forward to eating at Thanksgiving but I felt really miserable afterwards, much worse than in previous years.  And, you can always treat yourself to a small portion of a Holiday favorite, just eat lightly at other meal that day and/or amp up your exercise for that day.

So glad you joined us and take it one day at a time



donac said:


> Because my knee has been so painful that I am not working out at all.  I am looking at doctors.  My doctor only recommended 1 local guy to look at my knee.  Anything more I will need to find another doctor.  A friend who just had a knee problem gave me the name of one so I will probably call him.  He was able to take her very quickly and get tests done very fast so I may go with him.
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Has your attitude changed about exercise?
> 
> Last night I realized that I missed working out.  I really want to do it but the knee is just too tender to try it.
> 
> Have to go.  Lots of things to do today.
> 
> Have a great day.



Hope you get some relief and answers for your knee soon.  I love the German word for knee, it's the same word but they pronounce every syllable so they say kuh-nee

My attitude towards exercise has definitely changed.  Now I like to see if I can do something. I start off with the "Rose" rule that I only have to do it for 5 minutes and then I can quit but I never do  And, I know that I don't have to do it perfectly, I just do it the best I can.  The rewards of daily exercise are HUGE, even a modest amount has really helped me!



flipflopmom said:


> 37 pounds to 350 lost as a group.  That's doable.  If only the 15 people that weighed in last week (of which I forgot, totally subconsicously of course ) just lose 2 and then the rest of us lose one or two, we'll make it!
> 
> Ever had so much to do you just didn't do anything?  My house is in need of a desperate cleaning, I have 3 more assignments due Dec. 10 and my class will be done for the semester. I have a PC show Sun.  Christmas stuff.  AK's doing the school talent show, and we have to choreograph her routine by Monday's practice.  Sophie's preschool is going to be in the parade Sat, we'll get our tree, then a mad dash to get it up and decorated by the time the ACC championship comes on Sat. night.  Where's the tired smiley?
> 
> More expense than income, as usual here lately.  Trying to be creative to get PC orders/shows without being overbearing and a pain, doing calculations for sales/commissions/presents/bills gives me a headache!  We would have finally gotten caught up this month, but real estate and personal property taxes were due.  Our house/land is in escrow acct, but we own 7 acres adjacent to my parents that we might actually build on one day, and the cars.  Final month of having to pay for AK's meds before DH's reverse deductible starts over.  I just keep telling myself "Where would we be w/o the money I've earned from PC?"  It's pretty much taking care of Christmas, at least the girls'.  It will be MUCH smaller than usual, but that's okay.  It needed to be!  A few well thought out, much wanted gifts (purchased on sale ) is all they need!   DH came home last night with the news that he will be off 13 out of 23 working days this month.  Some will be covered by holiday pay (4) and we're hoping unemployment will pick up a lot of the rest.  Just a waiting game.
> 
> Sorry to throw that all out.  You know you are my venting, processing, thinking board!  1 step forward and 2 steps back, maybe 3.  Well, it would be worse if we didn't take the 1 step forward in between.    Bought some groceries yesterday for the first time in a month, hoping I can make them last.  Why is it that when we come home from the store, the kids think they need to eat EVERYTHING the first night?  Sophie had 2 apples and 2 bananas, AK had 2 bowls of cereal.  Just a disclaimer - our pantry and freezer are thankfully full, we just didn't have any fruit left.
> 
> Had a terrible headache yesterday, think it was from the stress coupled with a horrible nights' sleep listening for tornadoes and the wind howling and the power blinking and the crazy barometer!
> 
> THis is all wreaking HAVOC with my weight.  I am bloated, and moving between overeating and not eating.I'm scared of the scale.  Really scared.  Almost like more bad news I don't need....
> 
> On a positive note - the house is warm and the mortgage gets paid.  I have 2 jobs, DH "mostly" has a job, we're all healthy and alive, and we've learned a lot about ourselves and what is a "need" and what is a "want".  We've watched movies together, the kids have played together, and I love Christmas decorations!
> 
> WOW - really needed to vent this am.  Sorry folks!
> 
> HAve a great Friday eve!!!!!
> Taryn



I'll do my part and lose 2.5 - then I will have met my goal for this challenge

Wow, that is tough about DH's job.  I don't know how you do it all.

So nice to see that you are still counting your blessings!  And maybe DH will be able to help you out with a lot of things on the days he's not working.  Trying to think what kind of day work he could pick up when he has days off.  Do you have Firefighter friends?  A lot of them have side businesses, cutting trees, home maintenance, etc.  Maybe they could use someone for a day here and there.  But, it is a slow time of year.

Hang in there and continue to vent when you have the time!

Atleast you have the ACC championship to look forward to!    I can't even enjoy basketball this season with the way the Heels are playing...



tigger813 said:


> Taryn- We're at SSR.
> 
> Cool I woke up to find I'm the BL last week!
> 
> Quite chilly here again today and most of the trip. Only supposed to be in the 60s most of the time. Should've brought more long pants! Wearing capris today. Looking forward to Ohana tonight. Set the alarm wrong last night so it actually went off at 5:15 instead of 6. Oh well, I was awake anyways.
> 
> TTFN



Allright, you're at DW and you're the Biggest Loser !!!?????    I think I hate you

Just kidding, have a wonderful trip.....and gain 5 pounds.....ok just kidding again

Allright friends, time to get in gear.  We have 16 days remaining in our challenge.  What will you do today to achieve your eating/exercise goals?

Don't forget to take the stairs today   (thanks CC!)

Shawn


----------



## mikamah

SettinSail said:


> Hope all went well with the procedure  I read this over a few times but still can't decide if it's you or bil having the procedure done, I'm gonna guess it was him since you said you were heading for work!


sorry. I work in endoscopy and my bil was having his routine colonoscopy, and it went perfectly fine, thanks for asking.  Sorry you took a fall.  It is so scary when the ice comes under you without warning, and you can't break your fall at all.  I hope you're feeling better soon.  



mizzoutiger76 said:


> A little about myself, my name is Nicole, I'm 29, married with a 2 year old. I'm about 50 lbs over what my ideal goal weight should be, so I've got a long way to go. I've been really concentrating on exercise and my diet for the past 6 months, but I've only lost 8lbs so far which is kind of disappointing.  I have lost 3 inches off my waist but the scale is really a mood crusher for me.
> 
> Yesterday I did get my full 6 glasses of water in and did a zumba class.  Did pretty good food wise, though I did eat 3/4 of a cup of ham and potato soup with 2 pieces of bread for dinner, but I woke up starving last night so that must mean I didn't have too much of it
> 
> Plan on going for my 33 minute run at lunch, but I don't have a clue what is for dinner yet.....


Hi Nicole!  Welcome, and congrats on your loss so far, and the healthy changes you've made in the past 6 months.  I have been doing these challenges several years now, and I am looking at it as a lifestyle, and life throws your some curve balls sometimes, and we may not be losing as quickly as we like, but the support and inspiration here is amazing, and I know I would not be where i am right now without these wonderful ladies.  I've heard zumba is awesome and quite a calorie burner.  



mommaU4 said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcomes. I'm excited to join in.
> A bit about myself: My name is Beth, I am a stay at home mom to 4 kids (3 girls and one boy), married to my high school sweetie (who's seen me and loved me through thin and thick!) and living in Las Vegas. I didn't gain weight until I got married and started having kids (bet ya never heard that before, right??).
> 
> In high school and right after, I was pretty thin. I'm 5'9" and weighed around 120. That was actually hard to maintain and I'm _not_ looking to _ever_ weigh that again. I'd like to be around 150 or 160, which will mean a total loss of about 100 pounds.  Sort of seems overwhelming which is why I think this thread and setting smaller, more manageable goals will help me out.
> 
> About a year and a half ago, I had lost 50 pounds so I was half way to my goal, but in the past 8 months I've just let go, stopped walking completely, and been eating like there's no tomorrow. Not surprisingly, I've gained it all back and am now back where I first started.  I just stopped caring for some reason, but of course, now I am kicking myself for allowing myself to get back here after all that hard work. Such a waste....
> 
> But I am ready to try again. I'm determined. And this time I want to make exercise a bigger part of my weight loss plan and not rely on dieting so much. Should be interesting since I detest exercise.  (sorry, is that taboo to say here?? lol)


That determination is all you need.  You will do it.  Regular exercise really can make such a big difference.  Glad you're joining in.  



tigger813 said:


> Greetings from the happiest place on Earth!!!!
> 
> DD2 passed out at around 7:30! Getting up at 6 tomorrow to leave for MK at 7!
> 
> TTFN


Whoo hoo!!  Living vicariously through you, though it's not as much fun to dream as it is to be there.  



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 112Superstars!!*
> EVERYBODY WHO WEIGHED IN SHOULD CONSIDER THEMSELVES TOP LOSERS FOR HANGING IN OVER A HOLIDAY WEEKEND!
> #5- 0.12% - OctoberBride03
> #4- 0.34% - dvccruiser76
> #3- 0.41% - tggrrstarr
> #2- 0.74% - corinnak
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 12 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 0.94% - tigger813


Whoo hoo!!!  Nice job losers!!!  Tracey, enjoy that trip at your goal!!!




donac said:


> Because my knee has been so painful that I am not working out at all.  I am looking at doctors.  My doctor only recommended 1 local guy to look at my knee.  Anything more I will need to find another doctor.  A friend who just had a knee problem gave me the name of one so I will probably call him.  He was able to take her very quickly and get tests done very fast so I may go with him.
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Has your attitude changed about exercise?


Dona, so sorry your knee is giving your so much trouble.  I hope you're able to have it checked out soon. 

My attitude about exercise has changed a lot this year.  This was the first summer I didn't quit totally exercising, and didn't gain weight in a while.  A huge part of it is having the goal of the princess half.  When I wake up and want to stay in my pajamas, I think I've booked and am paying for that trip and I better get moving so A. I will come home with a medal, B.  I will be able to move after the half and enjoy the rest of our trip, and C.  MIchael will be able to cheer me on as i cross the finish line.  He's getting very excited for the trip too, but has said a couple times how he can't wait to see me cross the finishline in disney.  So cute he is such a big support to me.  



cclovesdis said:


> Morning!
> 
> Last night I came home just in time to eat dinner, then tutored, and then went to bed. Need to find time to Dis!
> 
> In honor of today's QOTD...
> 
> Mini-Challenge for Thursday, 12/2: Take the stairs instead of
> the elevator today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> CC


 Crazy busy you are, girl.  Hope you're able to settle into a routine and have a little more free time.  Miss  you.



flipflopmom said:


> Did I read that you did get a laptop?
> 
> Daddy and I always went together on the first Saturday of December, right after the Christmas parade.  So we continue that tradition, and we'll get it Sat.  Brad wants to go artificial, but I just can't let go of the tradition.
> 
> Ever had so much to do you just didn't do anything? On a positive note - the house is warm and the mortgage gets paid.  I have 2 jobs, DH "mostly" has a job , we're all healthy and alive, and we've learned a lot about ourselves and what is a "need" and what is a "want".  We've watched movies together, the kids have played together, and I love Christmas decorations!


Yes, I did get a 400$ laptop on cyber monday.  So happy my computer though slow, has survived til now.  
The christmas tree tradition I'm sure brings back nice memories with your daddy.  I was thinking over thanksgiving that this year is a little easier, and the memories are definitely bringing more smiles.  
Love how you list your positives after all the craziness.  We all have so much to be grateful for. 



flipflopmom said:


> Now I am all caught up!


I love that feeling!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, I feel caught up! Yesterday I cleaned out our front coat closet, dusted my bedroom, removed all the clutter from the dining room, dusted the main computer hutch, and did laundry. Our house is actually in pretty good shape! Today I'm going to run 4 miles after work.


Amazing how much we can do when we set our minds to it, and when there's no internet to spend our free time on.  The tree farm/winery sounds like a nice combination.  



SettinSail said:


> DOWN ONE POUND today   Only 2.5 more pounds to go to reach my goal for the challenge.  I also just did my WIN numbers and sent them to Connie.  I was very surprised to see myself down one inch one each measurment except the thighs and they were down .5.


Whoo hoo!! congrats on your loss, and you are so close to goal and so determined you are going to do it!!   Glad your bottom is feeling better.  So sorry to here about your son's schoolmate.  How tragic.  So much going on, I try to be thankful for all I have in my life, every day.  

*Pamela*- Thinking of you, hope you are doing well and dh is ok.  I'm sure you're busy with the kids back in school, and all.   Hang in there. 

I'm off to work and after need to hit the grocery store.  Michael's decided to have a cake in the design of the Diary of a wimpy kid book, so we picked up some icings at ac moore last night, and we bought t-shirts for him and his cousins to paint at his party.  It's just the family, so it will be nice.  I am not the least bit disappointed we're not having the kids party with 10 or more crazy boys running wild.

Have a great day.


----------



## Dreamer24

Flipflopmom  I did keep my promises to myself!  No junk, and I went to the gym.  Same promises for today!

SettnSail  How did you do with your water and no junk yesterday?

Welcome momma4U!


Have a happy thursday everyone!  Stay strong!  You can do this!


----------



## goldcupmom

Quick post to let you know I am, indeed, still here.  Done scoring, house is nearly done, furniture gets moved back in tomorrow.

Went to WW on Tuesday for the first time in 2 months.  UP (not surprised as the last 3 weeks have killed me) like 7 pounds.  Not sure where I am in relation to my BL starting weight, but I'm sure it is up quite a bit.  Oh well....life goes on and I WILL NOT QUIT!

The new WW is rather confusing, but I will adjust.  At least it will make me keep track again.  I had done the old points since 2003, so I knew it all.  Weird going from 18-20 old points to 29 new ones.

I have been popping in every so often to read.  Hopefully I will get to more often these last 2 weeks.  Mostly, I need to WALK!!  Since the flood on 10/11, I have exercised a grand total of 6 times - and I was used to doing about 5 miles/day.  I really am suffering withdrawel.

My legs get 'fixed' the 27th, so I'm sure that will be another exercise setback, but I am required to at least do a mile a day and have to walk for 45 min before I can leave after surgery.  That will help.

Off to get things done.  Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## my3princes

Just a quick post as I'm at work.  Congrats to all the losers.  I've moved to the maintainers until the new year, too much going on to focus on weight loss.  Pam is doing fine.  He dh was moved to the rehab hospital on Tuesday so he is much closer to home.  She is running back and forth to be with them all.  The good news it that he is feeling better and even played cards with her yesterday


----------



## liesel

Hey everyone, I'm still here and have been following along.  I just haven't had much to say lately.  I've been struggling to find time to exercise since my DH has been traveling quite a bit lately and its been just me and the kids.  One more trip in 2 weeks (to Vegas!) and he's home for the holidays.  I was one of the souls who didn't weigh in on Friday (first time missing a weigh in) because my in laws were staying with us and I use the Wii Fit.  I didn't want an audience!

Anyway, I am up about 1.3 so far for the last 2 weeks, but I know its several things.  We gave up our bed to the in laws for 4 nights and I didn't get great sleep.  I was completely off my routine and didn't eat at my usual regular times and had much more sodium than usual.  I was pretty worn out from cooking for 2 days and taking my inlaws shopping, to the movies, and into Denver to see the King Tut exhibition.  I haven't been to the gym in a week (hubby is back home as of last night, so I am going tonight!).  I really miss going, a year ago I never thought I'd feel that way, but there you go.

Today has been more emotional than I expected.  It is charity pick up day, and I am getting rid of a bunch of clothes that no longer fit me.  All that fear of going back has come to the surface, even though in my head I know I've changed.  These are clothes I haven't worn since March and I still have plenty of things that are loose on me.  I just have to keep reminding myself that I am NOT going back!


Pamela-My heart really goes out to you and your family after DH's accident.  Hang in there!

To everyone with injuries:  I hope things improve and you all get to feeling better.

 to everyone training for the Princess.

  Nicole and Beth!

Goldcupmom:  I am so glad your house is getting back in order.  What a nightmare!

Congratulations to the top losers this week and to everyone who stepped on a scale last Friday!


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Bear with me people, I still haven't figured out how to use do the multiple quote thingy 

Congrats to the losers! Keep up the good work 

Donac - I HATE exercising, hate it, hate it, hate it, but when I miss a day I feel lost without it...it's very strange in fact  I attribute it to being a routine-aholic.  For example, tonight we have family pictures which means I will be missing my Zumba class. I wrestled with the idea of going at lunch, but that would mean I'd have to completely re-do my hair, make-up, etc, but finally came to the conclusion that so what I'll have to re-do my hair but at least I will have got my exercise in and my routine won't be shot. I know, I'm a lunatic 

Tayrn -  vent away!

Rose - glad to see you are up and running again! 

Shawn - thanks for the welcome! I am almost done with C25K  DH and I have signed up for our first 5K at the end of January, I'm very nervous, but extremely excited .  I have never been a runner, or remotely athletic for that matter, and honestly I still hate running, but it's quite an accomplishment and one of the few exercises that I see any type of result from. I'm still a pretty slow runner, but my goal is a full 3 miles non-stop.  I should be at that point by next Friday 

mikamah - thanks for the welcome! I really need to pick up Diary of a Wimpy Kid and see what this book is all about, it seems to be quite popular  I love to read!

goldcupmom - I like your "not quitting" attitude! Keep it up! 

Pamela -  I've been lurking the past two weeks and you guys have been in my prayers...so you've had prayers headed your way that you didn't even know about 

I'll update my own schedule/stats when I get back from my "working out" lunch!


----------



## Cupcaker

Good morning.  Still keeping up with the exercise  I actually had to do an entire hour last night because my dinner choices were not that good.  But it paid off because this morning I wasnt up on the scale.  Work has been really busy lately.  School has also been extremely busy.  Finals are coming up in two weeks.  On top of this, I have two holiday parties at my house this upcoming week.  My annual gingerbread house party is this weekend! I think I have enough supplies to make the houses.  I usually supply the house stuff and everyone else brings food.  But I was thinking of making LeCellier's cheddar cheese soup.  Is soup ok for a party?  Im taking tomorrow off from work to prepare the house and start on the icing and maybe make some baked goods.  This time, I will make sure there is no food left over for me to binge on!  

Have a great day everyone!  And welcome Nicole and Beth  This is my first challenge too.  Everyone here has been fabulous and supportive.  You could not have found a better group of people to be a part of.

Pamela- I hope DH is doing well.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Another good day yesterday at work.


Im happy that work is good.  When will you hear about your test results?


donac said:


> My workshop went well except for 5 people sitting in the back.  They just wanted a day off.  They came with a pile of papers to grade and just wanted to sit and talk.


They were just plain rude.  If theyre going to go to something like that, they should be giving their full attention.  Otherwise, how would they know that you are the most brilliant person ever?


lisah0711 said:


> My cable internet modem was moved to the room where the computers are but now I am having trouble getting the router set up.  That will be my job for this morning before work as apparently life without wireless is hardly worth living, or so I am told!   This prompted me to sound like a grandma yelling "in my day we didn't even have computers or the internet and we all survived!"


 the little things we take for granted!  Yay for the fluffiness going away.  Thanksgiving should be outlawed lol.


Dreamer24 said:


> I'm losing steam and the numbers are going up!
> My promises to myself and all of you:
> I will not eat crap today!
> I will go to the gym today!


Great promises.  I promise to stay on plan with my eating and exercise for 45 minutes on the elliptical tonight.


Rose&Mike said:


> Still on the phone trying to post. cupcaker--I think its pretty normal as you get close to goal to have those feelings. And fwiw I cant have the stuff in the house either. Hence all the cheesecake I ate this weekend. Remember that its a process. Hugs to you.  I am trying not to be too ticked about the internet. I googled it last night and I guess slaaming is pretty common but my question is why is it legal?! ttyl


Thanks Rose.  Im glad you were able to get your internet back.  You did really well with the cell phone internet 


SettinSail said:


> Hello to all my loser friends!  Snowing here again, everything is white, ground, buildings, sky.  High of 28 today  I made it through my jog yesterday on the paths through the fields.  They are wide paved paths and sometimes cars, tractors, horses, etc come down them too  For some reason, I was soooo sore and exhausted after that run.  :


Now thats dedication! Running in the extremely freezing cold!  Unfortunately you can break your butt (tailbone).  But maybe you just bruised it if its not that bad today.  Congratulations on the 1 pound down.  2.5 in 17 days is doable.


tigger813 said:


> Greetings from the happiest place on Earth!!!!
> Got in on time. Had a nice day at AK. Rode Everest twice in the dark once in the front seat and once in the second! AMAZING!!!!


Sounds like you are having a great time! Congrats on being the biggest loser.  Im envious of your Ohana dinner tonight.  Have fun!


donac said:


> Because my knee has been so painful that I am not working out at all.  I am looking at doctors.  My doctor only recommended 1 local guy to look at my knee.  Anything more I will need to find another doctor.  A friend who just had a knee problem gave me the name of one so I will probably call him.  He was able to take her very quickly and get tests done very fast so I may go with him.


Good luck finding a doctor.  I hope your knee feels better soon so you can exercise.


flipflopmom said:


> We always visit a tree farm that's about 5 miles from my parents' house.  It's the only one locally, and people come from all over.  Great family owns it, you take a handsaw with you, wander the farm, and cut down your tree.  People bring their kids, dogs, and meet and chat in the rows! It's a great quest for just the right one, kinda like the Griswolds!  Of course, Brad and I always fuss, b/c the ones he picks out I always think are like Charlie Brown's tree.    AFter you've hacked it down, we get on a hay ride to take us back to the front, measure, shake and bag,, and then go inside the farm house for hot cocoa and apples to pay!
> Daddy and I always went together on the first Saturday of December, right after the Christmas parade.  So we continue that tradition, and we'll get it Sat.  Brad wants to go artificial, but I just can't let go of the tradition.


What great memories and how much fun.  I would fight Brad tooth and nail to not go artificial.  You have done so well for yourself with the PC thing.  I wish you continued success with it.  


mikamah said:


> My attitude about exercise has changed a lot this year.  This was the first summer I didn't quit totally exercising, and didn't gain weight in a while.  A huge part of it is having the goal of the princess half.  When I wake up and want to stay in my pajamas, I think I've booked and am paying for that trip and I better get moving so A. I will come home with a medal, B.  I will be able to move after the half and enjoy the rest of our trip, and C.  MIchael will be able to cheer me on as i cross the finish line.  He's getting very excited for the trip too, but has said a couple times how he can't wait to see me cross the finishline in disney.  So cute he is such a big support to me.


What great motivation.  Michael is such a sweetheart.  You are setting such a good example for him.


goldcupmom said:


> Quick post to let you know I am, indeed, still here.  Done scoring, house is nearly done, furniture gets moved back in tomorrow.


Thanks for checking in.  Im sure once everything gets back to normal around you, it will be easier to focus.  Hang in there!


my3princes said:


> Just a quick post as I'm at work.  Congrats to all the losers.  I've moved to the maintainers until the new year, too much going on to focus on weight loss.  Pam is doing fine.  He dh was moved to the rehab hospital on Tuesday so he is much closer to home.  She is running back and forth to be with them all.  The good news it that he is feeling better and even played cards with her yesterday


Thanks for keeping us posted.


liesel said:


> Today has been more emotional than I expected.  It is charity pick up day, and I am getting rid of a bunch of clothes that no longer fit me.  All that fear of going back has come to the surface, even though in my head I know I've changed.  These are clothes I haven't worn since March and I still have plenty of things that are loose on me.  I just have to keep reminding myself that I am NOT going back!


I also had those feelings a few months ago when I gave away my clothes for the same reason.  Its really hard and definitely emotional.  But by giving them away, going back wont be as easy anymore because you wont have clothes that will fit.


----------



## pjlla

dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for disappearing once again. Last week was hectic with the holiday and then today was my DS's surgery. They aren't kidding when they say it's worse on the parents than it actually is on the kid. I have a bad headache, my BP hasn't been the best, I'm exhausted and could cry at the drop of a hat.
> 
> All in all, he did great. He was cranky when he first woke up, and pulled out his IV, but they said it was perfectly normal. I had to rock him and give him juice while he cried for about a half hour, but then he passed out for about 30 minutes and woke up much happier. He was groggy and kind of cranky for the rest of the day, but did really well.
> 
> I logged on and didn't realize how far behind I was, so I'm finally caught up.
> 
> I need to get back on the exercise wagon. I've been slacking for the past 2 weeks. I've been doing good with my eating (except for Thanksgiving) and I'm only 1/2 pound to my goal. I'm hoping Sunday I will get my butt back in gear and start working out again.
> 
> 
> *pjlla* - I am so glad to hear that your DH is doing much better and was so sad to read about everything that went on. This must be so hard on your and your entire family. You are in my thoughts and prayers.
> *
> my3princes* - You are beyond wonderful and giving in all that you have done. We are all lucky to have you on these boards with us.



Glad to hear your DS is doing well.  My DS had ear tubes and an adenoidectomy when he was about 7-ish... and I don't think has had an ear infection since!  It was tough to see him like that, but he recovered very quickly and it was definitely worth it!

Thanks for the prayers.  And we are ALL lucky to have Deb with us!



Rose&Mike said:


> Found out whyy we dont have internet. Mike called att on saturday to ask about prices and att decided to turn off our earthlink service. We are furious.  we are hoping its back on by thursday.  It blows my mind that they can get away with this . I guess they thought we would sign up with them if we were disconncted. And of course by the time we found out there was no one there to complain too.  uggh!!!!




Like someone else said, this ought to be ILLEGAL!!  I would be totally irate.... and don't mess with me when I'm irate (and maybe sportin' some PMS too!).  Glad you are back on though.



my3princes said:


> Wow, I opened a response window this morning, but have completely forgotten what I was responding too
> 
> Pam, when is your husband being moved to rehab?



Hopefully you got my txt on Wed.  morning.  Sorry I didn't call, but I didn't want to wake you after two days of double shifts.  Sorry we didn't get to say good-bye, but it is SO great to be so much closer to home.  Still about a 40 minute drive, but that is far better than 105 minutes!



mommaU4 said:


> Hello! Anyone mind if I sneak in here?
> 
> I've seen these Biggest Loser threads before but never joined one. I'd like to now though if that's possible. Is it too late? I see from the first page that this only runs through Dec. 17, is that correct? Maybe I should just wait for another one or a new one?
> 
> I did read through the front page, but I'm suffering from lack of sleep so it didn't all quite sink in.  If someone can let me know if it's still okay to join in, and how I go about doing so at this point, that would be great. Thanks so much!



Sorry I wasn't around to welcome you sooner!  So glad you decided to join us!  I know the others have offered a warm welcome!



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> dvc I am glad that ds's surgery went well.  MY ds had surgery when he was 4 and he did the same thing when he came out of surgery.  I hope he is feeling better soon.
> 
> Don't have a lot of time this morning.  My workshop went well except for 5 people sitting in the back.  They just wanted a day off.  They came with a pile of papers to grade and just wanted to sit and talk.  I was reading the evaulations and they are just like normal till I got one from the people inthe back row.  They told me that I had done nothing new.  I know that there was a number of things that some people do but I do know that there was somethings in there that most people don't do.  I realize that you can't please everyone but I have been running into know it alls a lot in the last couple of years.  I think it is time to give it up.  I will have to think about it some more.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> When do you put up your Christmas tree?
> 
> 
> I will answer later.  I have a couple of things that must be done TODAY that I forgot about.
> 
> Have a great day.



Sorry about the disrepectful people in the group.  I attended a parents' winter sports meeting at DD's high school the other night.  I was exhausted and stressed and just wanted it OVER.... and wouldn't you know it, they had an "inspirational speaker"  to talk to the parents and student athletes. He was loud and a bit repetitive and I just wanted to walk out or play with my phone or sleep.... but I didn't.  I just couldn't be that disrespectful.  It wasn't this man's fault that I was tired/bored/stressed.  I tried my darndest to set a good example for the students around me and pay attention and sit up straight and such.  But I was a bit perturbed by the adults around me who were engaged in little whispering side conversations.  SO RUDE and makes our town/school look bad!  All of this during an inspiration speech about respect and responsibility and such!!  How ironic.


We've never developed a particular time to put up our tree.  Mostly depends on the schedule for December.  But we've never been T.giving weekend people.  We usually spend that weekend with my parents and my brother and his family.  



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Another good day yesterday at work. Baby-sitting was good, but the kids are at that transitional age. Never mind, kids are always transitioning.
> 
> I know I haven't been on much, I just need to have a good first week. I also have to baby-sit Thursday night, am trying to continue to tutor my neighbor (although she is doing much better and needs me a lot less ), and have random things scheduled as well. Today, I am getting a short chair massage. I sit for most of the day, so I think this will be helpful. Then, I also need to get to the library at some point like a week ago.
> 
> Anyway, enough rambling. Here is today's mini-challenge. We've been doing a lot of thinking/planning, so here today's is more a "doing" one.
> 
> Mini-Challenge for Wed. 12/1: If you take a multivitamin and/or a supplement, take it/them today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



That has definitely fallen by the wayside for me.... I keep forgetting to grab the vitamins in the morning.  Will make an effort to grab them later today!



lisah0711 said:


> Hope you can get some rest, Deb.    Those long Mondays and Tuesdays are killers.  You've done a great job getting all your Christmas stuff up and ready early plus being a good friend to Pamela -- you are like superwoman!



Hope the UTI is gone quickly and painlessly.

Yes, she is a superwoman.... and she looks good doing all this stuff too!  And purple is definitely HER color! 



Dreamer24 said:


> I'm losing steam and the numbers are going up!
> 
> My promises to myself and all of you:
> I will not eat crap today!
> I will go to the gym today!
> 
> Good luck to all of you as we make it through the last few weeks.  What can YOU promise YOURSELF you will do today?



It is amazing what a "self-promise" can do for your day.  And I think I read that you stuck with it!!  



donac said:


> Good morning I had a post and lost it.
> 
> Congrats to the losers this week especially tigger813
> 
> Because my knee has been so painful that I am not working out at all.  I am looking at doctors.  My doctor only recommended 1 local guy to look at my knee.  Anything more I will need to find another doctor.  A friend who just had a knee problem gave me the name of one so I will probably call him.  He was able to take her very quickly and get tests done very fast so I may go with him.
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Has your attitude changed about exercise?
> 
> Last night I realized that I missed working out.  I really want to do it but the knee is just too tender to try it.
> 
> Have to go.  Lots of things to do today.
> 
> Have a great day.



Hope the knee gets checked quickly and they find something easily fixed.  Maybe you could work on biceps and shoulders while your knee rests.

Well.... mostly my attitude about exercise has changed.  I still don't love it most of the time, but I love the feeling of accomplishment and power I have when I am done.  But I haven't done 2 minutes of it (other than pacing and taking the stairs briskly) for 13 days... and I'm sure it will be a tough climb when  I head back to it (hopefully very soon).



flipflopmom said:


> More expense than income, as usual here lately.  Trying to be creative to get PC orders/shows without being overbearing and a pain, doing calculations for sales/commissions/presents/bills gives me a headache!  We would have finally gotten caught up this month, but real estate and personal property taxes were due.  Our house/land is in escrow acct, but we own 7 acres adjacent to my parents that we might actually build on one day, and the cars.  Final month of having to pay for AK's meds before DH's reverse deductible starts over.  I just keep telling myself "Where would we be w/o the money I've earned from PC?"  It's pretty much taking care of Christmas, at least the girls'.  It will be MUCH smaller than usual, but that's okay.  It needed to be!  A few well thought out, much wanted gifts (purchased on sale ) is all they need!   DH came home last night with the news that he will be off 13 out of 23 working days this month.  Some will be covered by holiday pay (4) and we're hoping unemployment will pick up a lot of the rest.  Just a waiting game.
> 
> Sorry to throw that all out.  You know you are my venting, processing, thinking board!  1 step forward and 2 steps back, maybe 3.  Well, it would be worse if we didn't take the 1 step forward in between.    Bought some groceries yesterday for the first time in a month, hoping I can make them last.  Why is it that when we come home from the store, the kids think they need to eat EVERYTHING the first night?  Sophie had 2 apples and 2 bananas, AK had 2 bowls of cereal.  Just a disclaimer - our pantry and freezer are thankfully full, we just didn't have any fruit left.
> 
> Had a terrible headache yesterday, think it was from the stress coupled with a horrible nights' sleep listening for tornadoes and the wind howling and the power blinking and the crazy barometer!
> 
> THis is all wreaking HAVOC with my weight.  I am bloated, and moving between overeating and not eating.I'm scared of the scale.  Really scared.  Almost like more bad news I don't need....
> 
> On a positive note - the house is warm and the mortgage gets paid.  I have 2 jobs, DH "mostly" has a job , we're all healthy and alive, and we've learned a lot about ourselves and what is a "need" and what is a "want".  We've watched movies together, the kids have played together, and I love Christmas decorations!
> 
> WOW - really needed to vent this am.  Sorry folks!
> 
> HAve a great Friday eve!!!!!
> Taryn



I'm proud of you for seeing the positives.... and that realizing the differences between "wants" and "needs".  Glad you had the time to come and vent with us.  You are being SUCH a trooper!  I can't imagine how you are handling all of the work/PC stuff/kids stuff/stress of DH not working, etc!!  

My advise about the bloating and such would be to HIT THE SCALE tomorrow morning... face the music and make a fresh start!  I guarantee you that you will feel better in the long run... even if it is bad news on the scale!  
 to you!


Happy Thursday friends!  DH is doing well here at the Rehab, although he is anxious to get home.  We should get a "plan" this afternoon about how many days they anticipate his stay and such.  That will be so nice to know so that we can start making some plans about home care and such.  

He is so easily exhausted that I feel bad.  Just a 60 minute visit with the pastor and an hour of OT this morning plus a shower and he is just exhausted.  They just wheeled him out for an hour of PT and I hope he can stay awake for it!  I haven't been organized enough to remember to pack myself something to eat and I don't know about the dining room here, so I'm heading out to grab something at the bakery/deli down the street and then I will be right back here for the afternoon.  I am hoping to leave before dinner time though, and stay home for the night.  I think DH needs the rest without company and I need a full evening at home to catch up on stuff!  My parents have been great about everything..... laundry, dishes, yard stuff, kid stuff, etc, etc, but some stuff I just need to handle like bills, email, homework issues, etc.  Plus I'd like to find 30 minutes to order some christmas gifts online.  I don't trust the wireless network here with my credit card information.

Well... off to find some lunch before it gets too late!......................P


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, tigger813!   

And congratulations for all of us who are still sticking it out in this one of the busiest and most difficult times of the year to put ourselves and our health number one! 

*Kathy,* I'm so impressed that you are making Michael a Wimpy Kid birthday cake!   

*Shawn,* sorry that you are snowed in.  I heard a report on NPR this morning and it sounds like Europe was really hit hard.  You are a trouper to keep on running -- hope you feel better soon! 

 mizzoutiger76!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  

*Maria,* you showed that you are true "Miz-ur-ah" girl -- I read Nicole's post about five times before I figured out how you knew she was from Missouri, too.    Considering my parents and grandparents are all from Springfield I am feeling a tad embarrassed!  



mommaU4 said:


> But I am ready to try again. I'm determined. And this time I want to make exercise a bigger part of my weight loss plan and not rely on dieting so much. Should be interesting since I detest exercise.  (sorry, is that taboo to say here?? lol)



Nope, not too much is taboo here.   

Thank you, *Shannon,* for being our weightkeeper through thick and thin!  



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Has your attitude changed about exercise?



Hope the doctor can see you soon and help you with your knee, dona.  

My attitude about exercise is improving.  I still can't say that I love it but I do love how it makes me feel!    Maybe that is good enough?  



cclovesdis said:


> Mini-Challenge for Thursday, 12/2: Take the stairs instead of
> the elevator today.



CC, I got a chuckle out of this one too.  Nary a step at all in my office so I will substitute "jogging" to the printer, etc. 

*Taryn,* sounds like things are slowly getting better for you.    Hope the storms have passed now.

Glad that you were able to get your internet back, *Rose,* just in time for your coaching gig to start tomorrow!    Our router is a Linksys, too.  I was able to get the wireless up and running -- they have a good support website, too.  Of course, you have to be able to connect to the internet to get to it . . .  



Dreamer24 said:


> Flipflopmom – I did keep my promises to myself!  No junk, and I went to the gym.  Same promises for today!



Great job taking it one day at a time!  

*Julie,* I'm so glad that things are getting better for you.    Glad that you stopped in.  Good luck with your surgery this month.  I know, and your dogs, will be so happy when you can get back to your regular walking routine again.  

*Deb,* thanks for the update about Pamela and her DH.  You are such a good friend!  



liesel said:


> Today has been more emotional than I expected.  It is charity pick up day, and I am getting rid of a bunch of clothes that no longer fit me.  All that fear of going back has come to the surface, even though in my head I know I've changed.  These are clothes I haven't worn since March and I still have plenty of things that are loose on me.  I just have to keep reminding myself that I am NOT going back!



, Lisa, you're doing great having to get rid of clothes.  I think it takes a lot longer for your mind to catch up with your bodies' weight loss.  I put on a pair of pants in my new size this morning that I looked at all week thinking that they might be tight after Thanksgiving -- but they weren't.  I had to have a little talk with myself about being more confident of my success.  

*Nicole,* at the bottom right hand of each post is a little box with a + on it.  If you want to multi-quote just hit that little box for each post you want to quote and then post reply when you are ready.  You can quote all or just part.  Just make sure each quote starts with 





			
				username and some number the computer puts in  said:
			
		

> and ends with


 or it will look funny.  I bet you will be a multi-quoting pro in no time!    

Today I am number 1 on the sparkpeople leader board for points for the month -- my id there is 1313harbor.   I don't know why some little computer bits and bites are giving me a boost today but there you go!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

Cupcaker said:


> Good morning.  Still keeping up with the exercise  I actually had to do an entire hour last night because my dinner choices were not that good.  But it paid off because this morning I wasnt up on the scale.



Busy times for you but you are doing great keeping yourself on track and making adjustments when needed.   

I think soup for a winter party sounds yummy!  

*Pamela,* so glad that your DH was moved to rehab and you are closer to home!    What a relief for you to be able to sleep in your own bed every night while all this is going on!    You're a trouper!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

How did I manage to get behind on the QOTD again?! Sigh. 

Wed QOTD: We usually get our Christmas tree the weekend after Thanksgiving. This year dh talked me into an artificial tree. He put it up last night. It's covered in lights and is quite twinkly. We'll add the ornaments this weekend. 

Thurs QOTD: My attitude about exercise goes in spurts (much like the actual exercise ) I always know I need to do it, some days I'm happier about it than others. Some days I look forward to it, and others I dread it. More consistency in my attitude would be good.

*Pamela* -- I think it is amazing that you have the time and energy to encourage others, take care of your family, take care of dh, and keep everything going! I don't know when you sleep, but I do know you are doing an incredible job! 

*Cupcaker* -- If I was served Lecellier's cheddar cheese soup at a party, I would be ecstatic!  

*Nicole* -- enjoy your "working out" lunch! 

*Liesel* -- I know what you mean about not weighing with an audience -- I will also skip if that is my only option! 

*Deb* -- Thanks for the update. We are indeed ALL lucky to have you here! 

*goldcupmom* -- You took the hardest step, going back for that first weigh in. Good job! 

*Dreamer24* -- I like your attitude! Yesterday I promised myself I would continue to choose fruit instead of processed snacks, and I did it. I'm going for the same today 

*Kathy* -- I think the Wimpy Kid cake will be a big hit! It is all the rage with my ds and his friends 

*Shawn* -- what a great  you are! I'm on track for both exercise and eating today, and that's a good feeling!

*Rose* -- When you get done, my house would definitely benefit from your services! You are a whirlwind! 

*Connie* -- Whoops, I'll send you some measurements tomorrow. Late, but I greatly appreciate your work with WIN! 

*CC*-- I work in a 4-story building that does not have an elevator. I take the stairs every day...

*Taryn* -- "The house is warm and the mortgage is paid" is worth so much. You are taking it one day at a time, and that's all you can do! 

*Lisa* --  How's that Princess training coming? We should definitely have a BL submeet for Princess!  Actually, I am a "Miz-ur-ree" girl -- those of us in the more urban areas (ok, it's pretty much St. Louis City/County, the KC people go both ways) pronounce it that way! I grew up in the suburbs of St. Louis. My parents are originally from the bootheel, so they are definitely "mizz-ur-rah" people...and for those I confused, the University of Missouri at Columbia is affectionately called, "Mizzou", and the mascot is a tiger. 

 *Beth*! Sorry I missed you before, I hope you enjoy the BL thread! 

I got up and ran 4M this morning, after 3M yesterday. And the same sight greeted me when I looked out my kitchen window after getting off the TM -- a hawk was enjoying what I call the "all you can eat bird of prey buffet" in my back yard. This is not pretty to watch...and when it's over all that's left are piles of bones and fur or feathers. Blech.  I don't know why they love my yard -- we've had hawks, ospreys, etc. Maybe they're attracted by the beaver, opposums, squirrels and stray cats. Did I mention my yard is relatively small and we live in a city? We're near a marsh, that's the only explanation I have 

The new WW plan is working great for me. I love grabbing a banana for a snack, and I really am eating less overall since I'm snacking on fruit instead of 100 cal packs...

Maria


----------



## mizzoutiger76

lisah0711 said:


> *Nicole,* at the bottom right hand of each post is a little box with a + on it.  If you want to multi-quote just hit that little box for each post you want to quote and then post reply when you are ready.  You can quote all or just part.  Just make sure each quote starts with  or it will look funny.  I bet you will be a multi-quoting pro in no time!



Awesome  Thanks!

Workout went well...3 miles/35 minutes on the elliptical and I'm glad it's over 

Dinner last night didn't go as well as planned. I made these pizza roll things, only ate 1 and a half, but an hour later I was STARVING and starting to get a headache.  And instead of grabbing something healthy, I ended up with a bowl of Captain Crunch cereal...oh well, won't beat myself up over it b/c it's been a very long time since I've had cereal and it was delicious.  Dinner is normally the hardest part of the day to maintain my healthy eating, plus we're out of food so all that's left is the high calorie stuff  Gotta go grocery shopping on Saturday.

Today is going much better, back on track, 4 cups of water down and at least 2 more to go!

On a lighter note - I made Chicken Tortilla Soup two weeks ago for the first time, turned out really good.  DH told me last night that I MUST, absolutely HAVE to make it again b/c he's been dying to have it  In the 8 years we've been together that's the first time he's ever told me that about my cooking (and I don't think I'm a bad cook at all), so I was quite pleased  You'd think that if he could take a hint and say more things like that, marriage would be a piece of cake 

Everyone have a great day!

Nicole


----------



## donac

I don't know how it happened but I called the ortho office at 10:30 and they had an opening for 2:45.  Busy office but after filling out paperwork and sitting for a while they took me in.  He looked at my leg.  Made me lay down where he bent it (OUCH), and then started pressing points on the knee(OUCH).  Thinks I have a torn minuscus and I need an MRI before he can talk about what needs to be done. So I am calling the insurance office tonight or first thing tomorrow and seeing if I need a referal.  I don't think so because of the type of insurance I have but I still want to check.  he gave me a shot of cortisone to help the pain but it really hasn't helped.   I wanted to go to yoga but I may just go and talk to the instructor and come home.  

Send plenty of PD If it is a minor tear then it may not need surgery.  

Pam glad dh was transfered and seems to be coming along.  I will keep him in my prayers. 

QOTD Christmas tree.  We always put our tree up the Sat before Christmas unless Christmas is Sunday then it is a week ahead of time.  

We used to go to a tree farm to cut it down.  One year is was rainy by us (we are close to the coast) and had to north and inland. By the time we got to the farm it was snowing.  we stopped for lunch hopping that the snow would stop.  It didn't but we decided to get our tree anyway.  we picked one out and the guy cut it down for us.  I went to take a picture of the guys when the worker offered to take the picture so I could be in it.  I was almost done with the film so we finished the roll and printed them out.  when they came back we loved the picture so much that we had it copied to sendout with our Christmas cards.  My ggf and her husband had an argument.  He thought we had gone to Vermont or NH to get this picture.  It is one of our favorite shots.

Off to get some things done.  Have a nice evening.


----------



## Rose&Mike

SettinSail said:


> I am feeling a lot better today with my "broken" tailbone so maybe it's not actually broken.  If I rub or touch in that area I can still feel the soreness but I'm not feeling it like yesterday when I sit down, stand up, go up stairs, etc.   Today is my scheduled running day but I'm not going out there again and doing that with all this ice and snow.  I will do the elliptical and maybe take a walk out on the field paths.  We got lots more snow last night and BS was actually cancelled.  I don't recall it ever being cancelled a single time last year.  Hope we are not snowed in all winter already
> 
> That's just crazy.  We are also mad at ATT, they came and dug up my parents yard when they were on vacation a few months ago.  They left a big gaping hole and they never sent any notification they would be putting this huge box in their yard.  It took a long time to find the right person to complain to, they finally had to call the NC Utilites Commission.  ATT finally came and repaired the landscaping.  There is an easement there so nothing my parents can do about that but they also hired a landscaping company to make it look a little better.  It's in the front yard and my parents are just heartborken about their yard.   I can't wait to see what it looks like, I've heard so much about it.
> 
> *Once you start eating healthier, you may find that you enjoy it more than your old comfort foods. *
> Shawn


Shawn--be careful in the snow! Hope your tailbone is still feeling ok. As for AT&T--I am going to spend some time tomorrow investigating whether we can file a complaint. All I can think is that if we had a small business we would have been hosed--two days without internet! And I totally agree with the bolded part.



mikamah said:


> My attitude about exercise has changed a lot this year.  This was the first summer I didn't quit totally exercising, and didn't gain weight in a while.  A huge part of it is having the goal of the princess half.  When I wake up and want to stay in my pajamas, I think I've booked and am paying for that trip and I better get moving so A. I will come home with a medal, B.  I will be able to move after the half and enjoy the rest of our trip, and C.  MIchael will be able to cheer me on as i cross the finish line.  He's getting very excited for the trip too, but has said a couple times how he can't wait to see me cross the finishline in disney.  So cute he is such a big support to me.
> 
> Have a great day.


Kathy--you are doing great with your exercise! You will be so ready for the Princess!



Dreamer24 said:


> Flipflopmom – I did keep my promises to myself!  No junk, and I went to the gym.  Same promises for today!
> 
> Have a happy thursday everyone!  Stay strong!  You can do this!


Congratulations on keeping your promises! Hope today went well!



goldcupmom said:


> Quick post to let you know I am, indeed, still here.  Done scoring, house is nearly done, furniture gets moved back in tomorrow.
> 
> Off to get things done.  Hope all is well with everyone!


Julie--so nice to see you. I am glad to see that things are getting back to "normal."



my3princes said:


> Just a quick post as I'm at work.  Congrats to all the losers.  I've moved to the maintainers until the new year, too much going on to focus on weight loss.  Pam is doing fine.  He dh was moved to the rehab hospital on Tuesday so he is much closer to home.  She is running back and forth to be with them all.  The good news it that he is feeling better and even played cards with her yesterday


Welcome to maintainers, Deb! Even it is a temporary stay.



liesel said:


> Today has been more emotional than I expected.  It is charity pick up day, and I am getting rid of a bunch of clothes that no longer fit me.  All that fear of going back has come to the surface, even though in my head I know I've changed.  These are clothes I haven't worn since March and I still have plenty of things that are loose on me.  I just have to keep reminding myself that I am NOT going back!
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the top losers this week and to everyone who stepped on a scale last Friday!


I was pretty emotional about giving up clothes as well. It scares me and stresses me out. It scares me cause I have been down this road soooo many times. And it stresses me out because of all the expense involved. I think all this is normal. Thanks for reminding me that I need to remind myself that I am NOT going back either!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Shawn - thanks for the welcome! I am almost done with C25K  DH and I have signed up for our first 5K at the end of January, I'm very nervous, but extremely excited .  I have never been a runner, or remotely athletic for that matter, and honestly I still hate running, but it's quite an accomplishment and one of the few exercises that I see any type of result from. I'm still a pretty slow runner, but my goal is a full 3 miles non-stop.  I should be at that point by next Friday
> 
> I'll update my own schedule/stats when I get back from my "working out" lunch!


I occasionally have a love/hate relationship with running, too. Mostly I love it now, but there are still days where I question my sanity. Too exciting about your first 5K. Make sure to tell us when it is! And great job getting a workout in today!



Cupcaker said:


> Good morning.  Still keeping up with the exercise  I actually had to do an entire hour last night because my dinner choices were not that good.  But it paid off because this morning I wasnt up on the scale.  .


Great job on the exercise and WOOHOO for not being up this morning.



pjlla said:


> Like someone else said, this ought to be ILLEGAL!!  I would be totally irate.... and don't mess with me when I'm irate (and maybe sportin' some PMS too!).  Glad you are back on though.


You know, P, I tried so hard, with all that you have had to go through, to try to keep this in perspective. Definitely not worth having elevated blood pressure over. But I was pretty angry. I am so glad your DH is doing better. I had to have emergency surgery after Tom was born and it was nothing compared to what your DH has gone through, but the surgery along with all the complications really wiped me out. I don't even remember the first month of Tom's life I was so exhausted--all I remember is trying to take care of him and trying to sleep. (Mike went to sea when Tom was a week old.) Anyhow, after about a month I started feeling much better. Still took months more until my doctor said I was recovered--6 months to be exact--but I felt so much improved after the first month. Here's hoping your DH continues to get his strength back quickly.



lisah0711 said:


> Glad that you were able to get your internet back, *Rose,* just in time for your coaching gig to start tomorrow!    Our router is a Linksys, too.  I was able to get the wireless up and running -- they have a good support website, too.  Of course, you have to be able to connect to the internet to get to it . . .
> Have a great day all!


Woohoo for being #1 on Sparkpeople. Thanks for the reminder. I remembered, but then had a crazy day at work and forgot again! Glad you got your router working!



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Rose* -- When you get done, my house would definitely benefit from your services! You are a whirlwind!
> 
> We should definitely have a BL submeet for Princess!  Maria


I was only that productive because I had no internet!! Blessing in disguise, right? And I am in for the Princess meet!

And that was quite the story about the birds in your back yard! We have a lot of hawks around here, but they always take what they catch somewhere else! Who cleans up the remains in your yard? Yuck! 



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Workout went well...3 miles/35 minutes on the elliptical and I'm glad it's over
> 
> 
> Nicole


Sometimes the best part about working out is being finished!

Dona--sending good thoughts and pixie dust your way that you won't need surgery! What a great tree story!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thank you to Dona and Maria for coaching this week.

I am your coach for the upcoming week--only two weeks to go! For the new folks, I am 43, a Mom to a 19 yo college sophomore--he is 500 miles away at school. I'm married to my college sweetheart and work 3 days a week for a non-profit. I have gone up and down with my weight since my early 20s. I am currently at my lowest point as an adult, and within 10 pounds of the weight I was when I got married. I am now maintaining, but still flirt with the idea of losing those last 10. I work out quite a bit and I'm a vegetarian. I ran my first two half marathons this fall--one at Disney. I am scheduled to run the Princess in February. Ok, enough about me.

*QOTD for Friday--*Since we have a couple of new people, I thought we should share with them some of our favorite quotations. This can be something that someone in the group said or something someone "famous" said. So what's your favorite weight loss/ healthy living quote?

Mine is (and please forgive me if I mess this up):
*"You don't throw out all of the dishes, just because you broke one plate!"*I come back to this all the time, and found it especially helpful when I started this journey in January. My pattern in the past was too start on the weight loss path and have a bad day, bad week, bad month and quit. I have learned over the past year that I don't have to be perfect--and I am far from perfect, and you know what, that's ok! 

Quick update for today--crazy day at work. We have a big end of the year annual giving campaign coming up and it's going to be crazy until I leave for Disney on the 21st. I really, really, really wanted to skip my workout cause I left work late, but pulled up my big girl pants and went and did my 4 miles. We are supposed to run 9 Saturday and it is supposed to snow! Nine miles on the treadmill sounds tortuous, but 9 miles in the snow doesn't sound good either. We'll see. Tomorrow I am hoping to sleep past 5am. That's not asking too much is it?

Oh, and I almost forgot--DS has an interview on Monday for an internship this summer in DC. He's very excited, but very nervous! 


Hope everyone has a great evening and a good weigh-in tomorrow!


----------



## my3princes

Pam I'm glad you are closer to home.  Hopefully your husband will be home too.  We'll have to get together soon.  When is DD's next meet at UVAC?


I thank you all for your nice comments.  I am certainly not superwoman, I'm just doing what any one of you would do with the given situations.  Just a year ago I was much in the same situation as Pam and I know how important the support was to me and my family.  I feel blessed to be able to give back just a tiny bit of that


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

I didn't realize how many places don't have an elevator. There are places I got that have multiple. At church, there is one to go down 3 steps. They had to bring the building up to ADA standards.

Today's mini-challenge is a thinking and a doing one. You have to decide what this means to you.

Mini-Challenge for Friday, 12/3: Take care of yourself today.

For me, that means taking a lot of deep breaths and trying to stay as relaxed as possible. I'll pay attention to my eating, but really focus on it more tomorrow. I need to have a more relaxing day emotionally today.

Have a great day everyone!  for the scale!

CC


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> Taryn- We're at SSR.Looking forward to Ohana tonight. Set the alarm wrong last night so it actually went off at 5:15 instead of 6. Oh well, I was awake anyways:


AHH... love Ohana!  I always tell DH he can sleep when we get home from WDW, which isn't necessarily true, because he has to go to work the day after we get home.  For him, buying DVC would hopefully mean that I wouldn't want to go as commando, since I knew we'd be back next year.   Since next summer's trip is scheduled the week of the 4th, we just might chill more!



Rose&Mike said:


> Just a quick post to say that my internet is back!


YAY for internet!



SettinSail said:


> Only 2.5 more pounds to go to reach my goal for the challenge. I was very surprised to see myself down one inch one each measurment except the thighs and they were down .5. I am feeling a lot better today with my "broken" tailbone so maybe it's not actually broken.   I can't wait to see what it looks like, I've heard so much about it.Wow, that is tough about DH's job.  I don't know how you do it all. Do you have Firefighter friends? Atleast you have the ACC championship to look forward to!    I can't even enjoy basketball this season with the way the Heels are playing...



WAY TO GO SHAWN!! Awesome job!  Glad the tailbone is healing!   Our firefighters are all volunteers with full time jobs..  But thanks for the suggestion.  My hope is that he will do some housework, we'll see.  He gets a little stressed when I leave him a list.  As for how I do it?  Just keep swimming...  Hoping Hokie hoops will do us proud, I don't keep up with it as much as football.  That's actually, though, what started me as a Hokie as a child.  Daddy was a bb player, and his high school coach went on to coach at VT.  He started me right!



mikamah said:


> He's getting very excited for the trip too, but has said a couple times how he can't wait to see me cross the finishline in disney  So cute he is such a big support to me.  I was thinking over thanksgiving that this year is a little easier, and the memories are definitely bringing more smiles.    Michael's decided to have a cake in the design of the Diary of a wimpy kid book, so we picked up some icings at ac moore last night, and we bought t-shirts for him and his cousins to paint at his party.


That's so great that Michael is so supportive! You are so blessed to have him!  I totally missed that his bday is coming up, I'm assuming that's what the wimpy kid cake and party are for.  When is it?  As for the memories, I'll share a bit about that in a minute....



Dreamer24 said:


> Flipflopmom  I did keep my promises to myself!  No junk, and I went to the gym.  Same promises for today!


Way to go!!!!



goldcupmom said:


> Quick post to let you know I am, indeed, still here.  Done scoring, house is nearly done, furniture gets moved back in tomorrow.My legs get 'fixed' the 27th, so I'm sure that will be another exercise setback, but I am required to at least do a mile a day and have to walk for 45 min before I can leave after surgery.  That will help.


Glad you checked in, and the carnage from your disaster is almost done!  I think about that a lot when I am counting my blessings!  That's awesome that your surgery requires you to walk, sounds like not too long of a recovery as far as getting moving again....



liesel said:


> Hey everyone, I'm still here and have been following along.  I just haven't had much to say lately.  It is charity pick up day, and I am getting rid of a bunch of clothes that no longer fit me.  All that fear of going back has come to the surface, even though in my head I know I've changed.  These are clothes I haven't worn since March and I still have plenty of things that are loose on me.


It's tough.  I had some size 18 clothes in my closet that I was scared to get rid of, and I'm in an 8 now.   I just had to tell myself that I didn't need crutches, and why on earth would I EVER want to be in that again???



mizzoutiger76 said:


> I have never been a runner, or remotely athletic for that matter, and honestly I still hate running, but it's quite an accomplishment and one of the few exercises that I see any type of result from. I'm still a pretty slow runner, but my goal is a full 3 miles non-stop.  I should be at that point by next Friday :


I still have a love hate with running.  Love how I feel afterwards, but pretty much despise it when I am doing it!  Keep it up, you'll be amazed at what you can do!!!



Cupcaker said:


> Good morning.  Still keeping up with the exercise  I actually had to do an entire hour last night because my dinner choices were not that good.   My annual gingerbread house party is this weekend! I think I have enough supplies to make the houses.  I usually supply the house stuff and everyone else brings food.  But I was thinking of making LeCellier's cheddar cheese soup.  Is soup ok for a party?  What great memories and how much fun.  I would fight Brad tooth and nail to not go artificial.  You have done so well for yourself with the PC thing.  I wish you continued success with it.


Sounds like so much fun!! Don't lick your fingers, bowl, or spoon - those calories add up!  (Learned the hard way....)  I am fighting it, and so far, it's working.  He knows what that tradition means to me!  I think soup sounds PERFECT for a party!



pjlla said:


> I'm proud of you for seeing the positives.... and that realizing the differences between "wants" and "needs".  Glad you had the time to come and vent with us.  You are being SUCH a trooper!  I can't imagine how you are handling all of the work/PC stuff/kids stuff/stress of DH not working, etc!!  My advise about the bloating and such would be to HIT THE SCALE tomorrow morning DH is doing well here at the Rehab, although he is anxious to get home.  I am hoping to leave before dinner time though, and stay home for the night.  I think DH needs the rest without company and I need a full evening at home to catch up on stuff!


So glad his recovery is going well!! It's going to take a while for that energy to get back up, poor fella's been through it.  I am so thankful that your job is such that you can be there for him without worries!  TAKE CARE OF YOU, too!  He'll need you when he gets home!  Hope you got some rest, and stuff taken care of!  You humble me, talking about how you can't imagine how I am dealing with stuff.......  I'm weighing soon, promise!



lisah0711 said:


> Nope, not too much is taboo here.
> Today I am number 1 on the sparkpeople leader board for points for the month -- my id there is 1313harbor.   I don't know why some little computer bits and bites are giving me a boost today but there you go!


You are the spark QUEEN!!!!!!!!!  I think we've pretty much covered it all on this board. LOL.  That's what makes it special, though!  



			
				Worfiedoodles;39121802 And the same sight greeted me when I looked out my kitchen window after getting off the TM -- a hawk was enjoying what I call the "all you can eat bird of prey buffet" in my back yard. [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> That is soooooo nasty!  I can't imagine that sight. YUK!!!!!! One day at a time is right, tomorrow has worries enough of it's own!  So glad WW's new plan is working for you, treadmill queen!
> 
> 
> 
> mizzoutiger76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Workout went well...3 miles/35 minutes on the elliptical and I'm glad it's over Today is going much better, back on track, 4 cups of water down and at least 2 more to go!  You'd think that if he could take a hint and say more things like that, marriage would be a piece of cake :
> 
> 
> 
> Rocking it Nicole!  Great job on the water and exercise, which are 2 keys to weight loss!  Your enthusiasm is wonderful!!!  And if DH's knew the right buttons to push, life would be wonderful!!
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinks I have a torn minuscus and I need an MRI before he can talk about what needs to be done. Send plenty of PD If it is a minor tear then it may not need surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sending lots of ppd your way!  Hoping you can get the MRI soon!  LOVE the tree farm story!
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to have emergency surgery after Tom was born and it was nothing compared to what your DH has gone through, but the surgery along with all the complications really wiped me out. I don't even remember the first month of Tom's life I was so exhausted--all I remember is trying to take care of him and trying to sleep. (Mike went to sea when Tom was a week old.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rose, that's AWFUL!!  I had to have my gallbladder out when AK was 3 months old, and b/c I used all my time off on maternity leave, went back to work in a week.  I did feel cheated out of some time with her, b/c my energy level was lower, I can't imagine 6 months of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am now maintaining, but still flirt with the idea of losing those last 10. I work out quite a bit and I'm a vegetarian. I ran my first two half marathons this fall--one at Disney. I am scheduled to run the Princess in February.:*QOTD for Friday--*Since we have a couple of new people, I thought we should share with them some of our favorite quotations. This can be something that someone in the group said or something someone "famous" said. So what's your favorite weight loss/ healthy living quote? tortuous, but 9 miles in the snow doesn't sound good either. We'll see. Tomorrow I am hoping to sleep past 5am. That's not asking too much is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoping you are still asleep!  9 miles on the dreadmill or snow doesn't sound fun, but such is the life of a runner in winter.  You can do it, just be careful!  Hang in there, you'll have a WDW trip to look forward to once it's all over!  Sending PPD Tom's way!
> 
> QOTD:  I have a few - Nothing tastes as good as thin feels.  Is it worth the calories?  Just keep swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel blessed to be able to give back just a tiny bit of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The support of friends and family during tough times is usually felt more afterwards.  I still think of people in terms of what they did when Daddy died.  Not - she's a true friend b/c of X, but when doing my Christmas card list - "gotta send one to them b/c there were there for us".  Hope that makes sense.....  I remember those moments - random food, rides for AK, a friend even gave her a birthday party (her 10th was 1 week after he died).
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mini-Challenge for Friday, 12/3: Take care of yourself today.
> I need to have a more relaxing day emotionally today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to try!  I hope you have a great day, hon!  I find that Fridays seem to drag........
> 
> BRB
Click to expand...


----------



## flipflopmom

First - thanks for your patience and support yesterday. I was able to go to work with a clearer head, which is a good thing since I was being observed by an outside source regarding a teaching method we're supposed to be implementing!  

Cool evening last night, want to share.

AK has a huge test today on Holocaust, WWII (she's in 6th grade). DH is a history buff, and was working with her.  Don't know if I've shared, but my uncle went to Japan in the military in the aftermath, married a Japanese lady, and they came back to the US with their 2 kids in the late 1950s/early 60s.  We were talking about the interment camps, and how her cousins and aunt would have had to stay there if they had come back earlier, etc.  It really brought it home for her.  Then, DH decided to make fried rice using her recipe.  AK helped, and they talked about the stuff on her test while they worked.  (Including listening to a song called Blitzkrieg or something by Metallica - not my kind of music).  Anyway, it was great to see that bonding.  PLus it was a nice memory, b/c Aunt Kikuyo died 2 weeks after Daddy.

While they were cooking, I went to get Sophie, who had napped late at mom's.  On the way home, she started talking about Daddy, when could she see him again, was he happy, did he miss us, why did he die, did he want to leave us.  KILLED ME.  I was in tears, trying my best to put it in 3 year old terms.  Got almost home, and it started snowing. Not much, but it was pretty. Somehow, it just put things right.  Like a sign from Daddy or something.  Dunno.  But it calmed my spirits.  One of those memories I'll never forget.

Mom put up pics on the mantle of Christmases past of various members of the family with Daddy, which probably got Sophie started.  While it didn't really hurt emotionally to see them, it hurt b/c I WAS SOOOOOOO different.

This lead me to come home and look through pics.  Want to share, in case anyone is in need of motivation.  I am!  I've shared some before, but indulge me, okay?  Doing clickable thumbnails, b/c no one needs to see these pop up huge!

This is me and the girls outside of Narcoosee's in 2009.  I was right around 218, which was my starting point.





One year later, almost there. 168.  Outside of WL





The final two were taken in Oct, one at part of DH's class reunion family luncheon, one at a VT tailgate.  152, which is where I'm hanging right now.










So now I have a renewed spirit to face the scale, get my butt in gear, and keep swimming.

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!
Taryn


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> I thank you all for your nice comments.  I am certainly not superwoman, I'm just doing what any one of you would do with the given situations.  Just a year ago I was much in the same situation as Pam and I know how important the support was to me and my family.  I feel blessed to be able to give back just a tiny bit of that


Thank you Deb. 

Taryn--glad you had some positive stuff happen yesterday. I have found that grief and sadness comes out whether we want it to or not, if that makes sense? Your brain is going to process the things that it needs to process. I think it's wonderful that even with all the sadness you are starting to be able to see the happy things as well. Pictures really motivate me as well. I honestly don't recognize myself. I might have said this before, and I know it's not just about the weight, but I am feeling like "myself" again for the first time in a long time. I am fighting not to put the old pictures away and to learn to accept that that was just a chapter of my life. It just still makes me very sad that I did not take care of myself for so long. Anyhow I get it that the pictures motivate you. 

And I only had about a month or six weeks of the exhaustion with Tom--I had a hemorrage among other things and this was at the beginning of AIDS and they only gave you enough blood to keep you from dying. Anyhow, after about six weeks I was just left with a lot of pain. Very long story, but eventually it was fixed, but it was not pleasant. It just makes me sad because I only had one baby and I was pretty miserable and really didn't enjoy it. Add to that Tom was failure to thrive for a period of time. And I had no help. Can you tell I still have a few issues with this? How on earth did you go back to work a week after gallbladder surgery????? Goodness. Going back to work was easy for me--my doctor said no way. We moved to Illinois when Tom was 6 months old and he started getting sick and the rest was history. 

Great quotes by the way. I'm going to compile them into one post later today or tomorrow.

Good morning! Definitely did not mean to start this morning with a trip down memory lane. I was up from 4-5:30, and then fell back asleep until 7. Going to the Y at some point today to ride the bike. Planning to do some more cleaning and organizing today. I feel like I should go into work for a couple of hours, but I would be working for free or possible comp time and I have a ton of time off hours that I probably won't use anyhow, so don't know if I will add to it. Going to invite some friends over to watch the SEC championship game tomorrow!!!! Can't wait!!!

I'll check back in later!


----------



## mikamah

Dreamer24 said:


> Flipflopmom  I did keep my promises to myself!  No junk, and I went to the gym.  Same promises for today!


 That is awesome!! 



goldcupmom said:


> Quick post to let you know I am, indeed, still here.  Done scoring, house is nearly done, furniture gets moved back in tomorrow.
> 
> Went to WW on Tuesday for the first time in 2 months.  UP (not surprised as the last 3 weeks have killed me) like 7 pounds.  Not sure where I am in relation to my BL starting weight, but I'm sure it is up quite a bit.  Oh well....life goes on and I WILL NOT QUIT!
> 
> My legs get 'fixed' the 27th, so I'm sure that will be another exercise setback, but I am required to at least do a mile a day and have to walk for 45 min before I can leave after surgery.  That will help.
> 
> Off to get things done.  Hope all is well with everyone!


Glad the house is almost ready, and I"m sure it was hard, but it's so good to get back to ww and pay the piper, and go on from here.  7 pounds is not too bad with all the stress you've had lately.  I didn't realize you needed surgery too.    Quitting is not an option!!!  We can and will do this. Hang in there, julie. 



my3princes said:


> Just a quick post as I'm at work.  Congrats to all the losers.  I've moved to the maintainers until the new year, too much going on to focus on weight loss.  Pam is doing fine.  He dh was moved to the rehab hospital on Tuesday so he is much closer to home.  She is running back and forth to be with them all.  The good news it that he is feeling better and even played cards with her yesterday


Thanks for the update.  I can imagine what a huge support you have been for pamela.  You are so sweet.



liesel said:


> Today has been more emotional than I expected.  It is charity pick up day, and I am getting rid of a bunch of clothes that no longer fit me.  All that fear of going back has come to the surface, even though in my head I know I've changed.  These are clothes I haven't worn since March and I still have plenty of things that are loose on me.  I just have to keep reminding myself that I am NOT going back!


It is emotional, but you will not go back there ever again.   You can do it.  



mizzoutiger76 said:


> I am almost done with C25K  DH and I have signed up for our first 5K at the end of January, I'm very nervous, but extremely excited .  I have never been a runner, or remotely athletic for that matter, and honestly I still hate running, but it's quite an accomplishment and one of the few exercises that I see any type of result from. I'm still a pretty slow runner, but my goal is a full 3 miles non-stop.  I should be at that point by next Friday
> 
> mikamah - thanks for the welcome! I really need to pick up Diary of a Wimpy Kid and see what this book is all about, it seems to be quite popular  I love to read!


Congrats on almost finishing the c25k.  It is amazing how that program can get people who have never run in their adult life up and actually running, and even enjoying it.   I started it in feb, and the longest I ran straight was 2.5 miles, and could hardly walk the next day, so I went back to run/walking intervals, and have kept it up.  It was definitely easier for my age and weight to take the walk breaks.  My joints actually need them.   So exciting to have your first 5k race scheduled.  It is truly an amazing feeling to cross that finishline, and think, OMG, I really can do this.  
Wimpy kid books are cute, funny stories about middle school boys.  Lots of bathroom type humor, but with some good lessons on being a good friend too.  Big hit with the tween set.  



Cupcaker said:


> But I was thinking of making LeCellier's cheddar cheese soup.  Is soup ok for a party?


Gingerbread party sounds fun, and I think that soup would be perfect for a winter party.  So warm and filling.  Yummo.



pjlla said:


> Happy Thursday friends!  DH is doing well here at the Rehab, although he is anxious to get home.  We should get a "plan" this afternoon about how many days they anticipate his stay and such.  That will be so nice to know so that we can start making some plans about home care and such.
> 
> He is so easily exhausted that I feel bad.  Just a 60 minute visit with the pastor and an hour of OT this morning plus a shower and he is just exhausted.  They just wheeled him out for an hour of PT and I hope he can stay awake for it!  I haven't been organized enough to remember to pack myself something to eat and I don't know about the dining room here, so I'm heading out to grab something at the bakery/deli down the street and then I will be right back here for the afternoon.  I am hoping to leave before dinner time though, and stay home for the night.  I think DH needs the rest without company and I need a full evening at home to catch up on stuff!  My parents have been great about everything..... laundry, dishes, yard stuff, kid stuff, etc, etc, but some stuff I just need to handle like bills, email, homework issues, etc.  Plus I'd like to find 30 minutes to order some christmas gifts online.  I don't trust the wireless network here with my credit card information.
> 
> Well... off to find some lunch before it gets too late!......................P


Glad dh is coming along and you are closer to home.  That must be so much easier for you.  Hope you continue to see improvements every day and I'm sure he will slowly build up his endurance and energy level.  Poor guy, I'm sure he can't wait to get home and sleep in his own bed.



lisah0711 said:


> Today I am number 1 on the sparkpeople leader board for points for the month -- my id there is 1313harbor.   I don't know why some little computer bits and bites are giving me a boost today but there you go!


You go Spark-queen of the month!!  Or is it Spark-Princess!!  That is awesome!  I always love your spark quotes and links that you post here, and I always say I'm going to go over and peruse the spark board but never get there.  Maybe I'll have more time with my new laptop!! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Kathy* -- I think the Wimpy Kid cake will be a big hit! It is all the rage with my ds and his friends
> 
> We should definitely have a BL submeet for Princess!  I got up and ran 4M this morning, after 3M yesterday. And the same sight greeted me when I looked out my kitchen window after getting off the TM -- a hawk was enjoying what I call the "all you can eat bird of prey buffet" in my back yard. This is not pretty to watch...and when it's over all that's left are piles of bones and fur or feathers. Blech.  I don't know why they love my yard -- we've had hawks, ospreys, etc. Maybe they're attracted by the beaver, opposums, squirrels and stray cats. Did I mention my yard is relatively small and we live in a city? We're near a marsh, that's the only explanation I have


Michael and my niece love the wimpy kid.  I just found a wimpy kid CHeese touch game at BJs for michael from santa.  He hadn't mentioned it, so I don't know if he's heard of it yet, but I know he'll love it.  
I am so in for a BL dismeet at the princess.  I'm so excited to meet my friends in real life.  
on the hawk!  I never would have guessed you'd see that in the city.  Wow. 



mizzoutiger76 said:


> And instead of grabbing something healthy, I ended up with a bowl of Captain Crunch cereal...oh well, won't beat myself up over it b/c it's been a very long time since I've had cereal and it was delicious.


Even sweet cereal isn't that bad.  Compared to what you could have had, I think a bowl of captain crunch is a good choice.  I just picked up some special K chocolatey delight, and will have that as an evening snack sometimes.  



donac said:


> I don't know how it happened but I called the ortho office at 10:30 and they had an opening for 2:45.  Busy office but after filling out paperwork and sitting for a while they took me in.  He looked at my leg.  Made me lay down where he bent it (OUCH), and then started pressing points on the knee(OUCH).  Thinks I have a torn minuscus and I need an MRI before he can talk about what needs to be done. So I am calling the insurance office tonight or first thing tomorrow and seeing if I need a referal.  I don't think so because of the type of insurance I have but I still want to check.  he gave me a shot of cortisone to help the pain but it really hasn't helped.   I wanted to go to yoga but I may just go and talk to the instructor and come home.


  Praying it is a minor tear and no surgery will be needed.  I hope the cortizone is helping and you're feeling better today.  I would think it would take a while for the cortizone to kick in.  



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Friday--*Since we have a couple of new people, I thought we should share with them some of our favorite quotations. This can be something that someone in the group said or something someone "famous" said. So what's your favorite weight loss/ healthy living quote?
> 
> Mine is (and please forgive me if I mess this up):
> *"You don't throw out all of the dishes, just because you broke one plate!"*I come back to this all the time, and found it especially helpful when I started this journey in January. My pattern in the past was too start on the weight loss path and have a bad day, bad week, bad month and quit. I have learned over the past year that I don't have to be perfect--and I am far from perfect, and you know what, that's ok!
> 
> We are supposed to run 9 Saturday and it is supposed to snow! Nine miles on the treadmill sounds tortuous, but 9 miles in the snow doesn't sound good either. We'll see. Tomorrow I am hoping to sleep past 5am. That's not asking too much is it?
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot--DS has an interview on Monday for an internship this summer in DC. He's very excited, but very nervous!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great evening and a good weigh-in tomorrow!


Love the plate quote.  I'm thinking 9 miles on the treadmill, in the snow, in the sun, in the rain, anywhere it sounds pretty tortuous.  Well, except maybe in disney world!! So I know we gotta do the painful long ones at home so we can do them in disney too, huh.   Sending pixie dust for ds's interview.  




cclovesdis said:


> Morning!
> 
> I didn't realize how many places don't have an elevator. There are places I got that have multiple. At church, there is one to go down 3 steps. They had to bring the building up to ADA standards.
> 
> Today's mini-challenge is a thinking and a doing one. You have to decide what this means to you.
> 
> Mini-Challenge for Friday, 12/3: Take care of yourself today.
> 
> For me, that means taking a lot of deep breaths and trying to stay as relaxed as possible. I'll pay attention to my eating, but really focus on it more tomorrow. I need to have a more relaxing day emotionally today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!  for the scale!
> 
> CC


Thanks cc.  I'm taking care of myself by enjoying my coffee and dis time this am.  



flipflopmom said:


> That's so great that Michael is so supportive! You are so blessed to have him!  I totally missed that his bday is coming up, I'm assuming that's what the wimpy kid cake and party are for.  When is it?


Tomorrow is his b-day.  Can't believe he's turning 9.  The time flies.  I am definitely blessed.  



flipflopmom said:


> While they were cooking, I went to get Sophie, who had napped late at mom's.  On the way home, she started talking about Daddy, when could she see him again, was he happy, did he miss us, why did he die, did he want to leave us.  KILLED ME.  I was in tears, trying my best to put it in 3 year old terms.  Got almost home, and it started snowing. Not much, but it was pretty. Somehow, it just put things right.  Like a sign from Daddy or something.  Dunno.  But it calmed my spirits.  One of those memories I'll never forget.
> 
> Mom put up pics on the mantle of Christmases past of various members of the family with Daddy, which probably got Sophie started.  While it didn't really hurt emotionally to see them, it hurt b/c I WAS SOOOOOOO different.
> 
> So now I have a renewed spirit to face the scale, get my butt in gear, and keep swimming.
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!
> Taryn


Poor little Sophie.  Three is such a sweet age full of wonder, and amazement, but so little to truly understand.  My niece was 3 when my mom died, and she lived with her, so after she kept going into mom's apartment to see if Grammy had come back from heaven.  So sweet and innocent, but such a heartbreaker.  Love that the snow was calming for you.  I definitely feel that they are out there, watching over us, and try to be open and seen and feel the little signs they send us.   Love the pictures.  You truly do look amazing.

Well, maybe I'll have my emotional moment now, and get it over with.

We have a fun weekend planned.  We're going out to dinner tonight and then to see the Christmas Carol play.  My bro and fam are comiing from western ma.  I'm working 9-1 today and will run before michael gets home from school, and then we'll decorate the cake.  The past couple years we've made his cakes, mostly from a cake book we got at a fundraiser, and it's fun to do together, and cheaper than buying one.   I know I said before, he chose to get an ipod rather than have a big kids party, so we're having the family over tomorrow for pizza and cake, and we went to ac moore to find a  craft for the kids to do, and the t-shirts were on sale for $2:19, so we're going to paint t-shirts.  We called my niece and nephew who are 13 and 16 to see if they wanted to paint too, and they did, so it will be fun.  I love having all the cousins together.  I especially love to torture the older ones by taking a group picture.  
I am also going to get a run/walk in the am.  It will be nice to be able to leave michael home and go.  My brother might run with me.

Oh, my saying- NEVER GIVE UP!!!No matter how long and how many ups and downs you may have, never stop trying, be patient and persistant, and you will make progress.  

Have a great friday, and weekend everyone.  Not sure when I'll be checking in again.


----------



## mikamah

Thank you Dona and Maria for coaching last week and thank you Rose for coaching this week.

I can't believe there are only 2 weeks left of this challenge!  Two weeks is two weeks, though, and we can make some changes in 2 weeks.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*A big BL thank you to worfiedoodles and donac for coaching this week!    And a big BL welcome to our new coach, Rose&Mike! *

*Please PM those weigh in numbers to LuvBaloo today.  No WIN! reporting unless you are a tad behind*.  

*This is it, folks, the last two weeks of our fall challenge -- can you believe it?  Give yourself a big pat on the back for sticking it out all the way through the challenge and make a big push to make these last two weeks count!*



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Lisa* --  How's that Princess training coming? We should definitely have a BL submeet for Princess!  Actually, I am a "Miz-ur-ree" girl -- those of us in the more urban areas (ok, it's pretty much St. Louis City/County, the KC people go both ways) pronounce it that way! I grew up in the suburbs of St. Louis. My parents are originally from the bootheel, so they are definitely "mizz-ur-rah" people...and for those I confused, the University of Missouri at Columbia is affectionately called, "Mizzou", and the mascot is a tiger.



After I read this that song "you say po-ta-to, I say po-tah-to" started going through my head!   

We definately should have a BL meet for the Princess.  I counted seven of us who are going: you, Rose, Kathy (mikamah), Lindsay (mommy2topirates), Jude (jbm02), jenanderson, and me.  I'm thinking I'm missing someone -- corinnak? 

My training is going great -- thanks for asking.    I do 3 miles for my short runs.  I feel like I can do a 5K anytime with no problems and all my runs are within the Princess pace.  Now it's time to work on increasing the distance for my long runs and keeping my 15 min mile pace. 

*Nicole,* looks like you figured out the multi-quote thing!   

*dona,*  that the knee just needs some time to heal!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Friday--*Since we have a couple of new people, I thought we should share with them some of our favorite quotations. This can be something that someone in the group said or something someone "famous" said. So what's your favorite weight loss/ healthy living quote?



*Never give up!* 

*Deb,* I think we would still call you superwoman with all the stuff you get done all the time!  

*CC,* thanks for the mini-challenge!   I can definately do that one today!   

*Taryn,* thanks for sharing your pictures.  You look marvelous!    You should be so proud of all you have accomplished.    And  about Sophie.  Bless your heart!  She is a perfect example of how people live on in people's heart because she probably doesn't remember your Dad very well, yet to her he's still part of the family, just not around where you can see him.  

I think Rose's point about pictures just being pictures and not who you are now is an excellent one!  

*Rose*, an extra  for you.  I'm sure that you are stronger for having to live through all those trying times but man, what a horrible time.  Poor Mike had to live through them long distance and they don't have the internet communication they do now.  

I'm hanging onto my number one spot in sparkpoints for now.  That will change as I just got a point boost because I finally figured out how to get my points from the book The Spark.  It's kind of fun to revisit it anyway.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> Oh, my saying- NEVER GIVE UP!!!No matter how long and how many ups and downs you may have, never stop trying, be patient and persistant, and you will make progress.
> 
> Have a great friday, and weekend everyone.  Not sure when I'll be checking in again.



Hey!  Did you see I was quoting you and I didn't even know you had posted?  Great minds think alike, huh?


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> Hey!  Did you see I was quoting you and I didn't even know you had posted?  Great minds think alike, huh?



  So funny.  Now I'm really leaving for work now!!  bye!!


----------



## SettinSail

Happy Friday everyone!   Hope you have a great WI today.  I was able to hold onto my one pound from yesterday so that's it for me this week. Finally, my jeans are starting to feel loose.  You would think after 23.5 pounds, this would have happened awhile back.  They still fit well in the thighs but are getting baggy in the waist and bum.  They are those kind of jeans with a little spandex in them so maybe that's why it's taken so long for them to get baggy  Still need to lose 2.5 more pounds over the next 2 weeks to meet my goal for this challenge.  That will be hard for me. I typically only lose about 2 pounds a month!   I don't like to deprive myself too much  We'll see how it goes.  I did some research on running on snow last night.  I like what this guy said on his blog:

_Running in this snow is very strenuous, akin to running in sand on the beach. With every step, as your foot presses down, it actually pushes the snow (and sand) aside and only a small portion of the energy is used to propel the body forward. That means, you end up with a shorter step and need to take more steps to cover the same distance. Thus you *end up more tired.*
I also find that since my foot is now buried about an inch or more in the snow, I have to lift it UP and THEN FORWARD – another reason for more energy used and a shorter step. So plan on a slower pace. And swing your arms less, to save energy._

I also found the jaxtrax online that you can attach to the bottom of your shoes.  I'm still too sore from my fall the other day to think about getting out there but I think it will be doable over the winter.  I've seen a lot of joggers around the past few days.  Went to yoga today and did a short walk. Then washed all the sheets and remade beds.  Now, I'm just being lazy





Dreamer24 said:


> Flipflopmom – I did keep my promises to myself!  No junk, and I went to the gym.  Same promises for today!
> 
> SettnSail – How did you do with your water and no junk yesterday?
> 
> 
> Have a happy thursday everyone!  Stay strong!  You can do this!



Uh-oh, I did great with my water but I did sneak in 2 more small junk items on Weds when I made that promise. Somehow I was down one pound the next day and that motivated me to do very well yesterday- no junk at all!
Good for you for no junk and a workout   Keep up the good work!



goldcupmom said:


> Went to WW on Tuesday for the first time in 2 months.  UP (not surprised as the last 3 weeks have killed me) like 7 pounds.  Not sure where I am in relation to my BL starting weight, but I'm sure it is up quite a bit.  Oh well....life goes on and I WILL NOT QUIT!
> 
> The new WW is rather confusing, but I will adjust.  At least it will make me keep track again.  I had done the old points since 2003, so I knew it all.  Weird going from 18-20 old points to 29 new ones.
> 
> I have been popping in every so often to read.  Hopefully I will get to more often these last 2 weeks.  Mostly, I need to WALK!!  Since the flood on 10/11, I have exercised a grand total of 6 times - and I was used to doing about 5 miles/day.  I really am suffering withdrawel.
> 
> My legs get 'fixed' the 27th, so I'm sure that will be another exercise setback, but I am required to at least do a mile a day and have to walk for 45 min before I can leave after surgery.  That will help.
> 
> Off to get things done.  Hope all is well with everyone!



Good to hear from you and glad you are getting near the end of your ordeal!
BRAVO for facing the scale and getting right back on top of things
Hey, it's not 10 or 20 pounds!   Good luck with your surgery



liesel said:


> Hey everyone, I'm still here and have been following along.  I just haven't had much to say lately.  I've been struggling to find time to exercise since my DH has been traveling quite a bit lately and its been just me and the kids.  One more trip in 2 weeks (to Vegas!) and he's home for the holidays.  I was one of the souls who didn't weigh in on Friday (first time missing a weigh in) because my in laws were staying with us and I use the Wii Fit.  I didn't want an audience!
> 
> Anyway, I am up about 1.3 so far for the last 2 weeks, but I know its several things.  We gave up our bed to the in laws for 4 nights and I didn't get great sleep.  I was completely off my routine and didn't eat at my usual regular times and had much more sodium than usual.  I was pretty worn out from cooking for 2 days and taking my inlaws shopping, to the movies, and into Denver to see the King Tut exhibition.  I haven't been to the gym in a week (hubby is back home as of last night, so I am going tonight!).  I really miss going, a year ago I never thought I'd feel that way, but there you go.
> 
> Today has been more emotional than I expected.  It is charity pick up day, and I am getting rid of a bunch of clothes that no longer fit me.  All that fear of going back has come to the surface, even though in my head I know I've changed.  These are clothes I haven't worn since March and I still have plenty of things that are loose on me.  I just have to keep reminding myself that I am NOT going back!



 for all your struggles the past few weeks.  1.3 pounds is not bad at all considering all the changes in routine you have had.  I look forward to the day I can give away all my fat clothes.  I am not there yet.  I must have been wearing some TIGHT clothes!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> we have family pictures which means I will be missing my Zumba class. I wrestled with the idea of going at lunch, but that would mean I'd have to completely re-do my hair, make-up, etc, but finally came to the conclusion that so what I'll have to re-do my hair but at least I will have got my exercise in and my routine won't be shot.  I am almost done with C25K  DH and I have signed up for our first 5K at the end of January, I'm very nervous, but extremely excited .  I have never been a runner, or remotely athletic for that matter, and honestly I still hate running, but it's quite an accomplishment and one of the few exercises that I see any type of result from. I'm still a pretty slow runner, but my goal is a full 3 miles non-stop.  I should be at that point by next Friday



WOW  A workout over lunch   You go girl!  That's aswesome about the 5K, can't wait to hear all about it when you finish.  I'm the same way, VERY non-athletic but I can do this and love the results.  I hope to someday run a "real" 5K too!



Cupcaker said:


> Still keeping up with the exercise I actually had to do an entire hour last night because my dinner choices were not that good.  But it paid off because this morning I wasnt up on the scale.  Work has been really busy lately.  School has also been extremely busy.  Finals are coming up in two weeks.  On top of this, I have two holiday parties at my house this upcoming week.  My annual gingerbread house party is this weekend! I think I have enough supplies to make the houses.  I usually supply the house stuff and everyone else brings food.  But I was thinking of making LeCellier's cheddar cheese soup.  Is soup ok for a party?  Im taking tomorrow off from work to prepare the house and start on the icing and maybe make some baked goods.  This time, I will make sure there is no food left over for me to binge on!



for your exercise!   I think the soupd sounds great!  Similar to having a big pot of chilli at a party.   Have fun this weekend!



pjlla said:


> DH is doing well here at the Rehab, although he is anxious to get home.  We should get a "plan" this afternoon about how many days they anticipate his stay and such.  That will be so nice to know so that we can start making some plans about home care and such.
> 
> He is so easily exhausted that I feel bad.



Glad to hear he is doing well  Hope you will see improvement in his strength and stamina daily.  Good luck finding what will work for you in terms of an eating routine while you are going back and forth.  And, thank God for your helpers!



lisah0711 said:


> Today I am number 1 on the sparkpeople leader board for points for the month -- my id there is 1313harbor.   I don't know why some little computer bits and bites are giving me a boost today but there you go!
> 
> Have a great day all!







Worfiedoodles said:


> I got up and ran 4M this morning, after 3M yesterday. And the same sight greeted me when I looked out my kitchen window after getting off the TM -- a hawk was enjoying what I call the "all you can eat bird of prey buffet" in my back yard. This is not pretty to watch...and when it's over all that's left are piles of bones and fur or feathers. Blech.  I don't know why they love my yard -- we've had hawks, ospreys, etc. Maybe they're attracted by the beaver, opposums, squirrels and stray cats. Did I mention my yard is relatively small and we live in a city? We're near a marsh, that's the only explanation I have
> 
> The new WW plan is working great for me. I love grabbing a banana for a snack, and I really am eating less overall since I'm snacking on fruit instead of 100 cal packs...
> 
> Maria



 for running all those miles !!!  And of MY, what a sight to behold out the window!  You probably have a mixture of fascination and disgust!





mizzoutiger76 said:


> Workout went well...3 miles/35 minutes on the elliptical and I'm glad it's over
> 
> Today is going much better, back on track, 4 cups of water down and at least 2 more to go!
> 
> On a lighter note - I made Chicken Tortilla Soup two weeks ago Nicole



  One bowl of cereal does not sound too bad to me!

And chance you'd share your recipe ???



donac said:


> I don't know how it happened but I called the ortho office at 10:30 and they had an opening for 2:45.  Busy office but after filling out paperwork and sitting for a while they took me in.  He looked at my leg.  Made me lay down where he bent it (OUCH), and then started pressing points on the knee(OUCH).  Thinks I have a torn minuscus and I need an MRI before he can talk about what needs to be done. So I am calling the insurance office tonight or first thing tomorrow and seeing if I need a referal.  I don't think so because of the type of insurance I have but I still want to check.  he gave me a shot of cortisone to help the pain but it really hasn't helped.   I wanted to go to yoga but I may just go and talk to the instructor and come home.
> 
> Send plenty of PD If it is a minor tear then it may not need surgery.



Hope it's just minor   Keep us updated!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Friday--*Since we have a couple of new people, I thought we should share with them some of our favorite quotations. This can be something that someone in the group said or something someone "famous" said. So what's your favorite weight loss/ healthy living quote?
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot--DS has an interview on Monday for an internship this summer in DC. He's very excited, but very nervous!



Congrats and good luck to DS!!!

I like
"Nothing tastes as good as being thin feels"
"When you fail to plan, you plan to fail"
"If I never quit, I will suceed eventually"

and the one I tell my son all the time
"You can't soar with eagles if you're hanging out with turkeys"

I think this could apply to weight loss too 





flipflopmom said:


> Cool evening last night, want to share.
> 
> So now I have a renewed spirit to face the scale, get my butt in gear, and keep swimming.
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!
> Taryn



Wow, what a special night.  2 very neat memories.

And, THANKS for sharing the photos - WOW!!!   You look so different,wow!
That is very motivating for me.  When I get to 25 pounds lost, I am going to post pictures too.  Won't be quite as dramatic but it's something for me to work towards.   Keep on swimming



Rose&Mike said:


> Going to invite some friends over to watch the SEC championship game tomorrow!!!! Can't wait!!!



Enjoy!

Have a great weekend everybody!  We are down to 15 days left in our challenge so make every day count.  Take the time to take care of yourself! (thanks CC!!)

Shawn


----------



## tggrrstarr

LOL!  I just realized why it seems like its taking so long for me to meet my goal for this challenge!  I just looked back at my original pm from September and noticed I had sent in the wrong number, I just did the math wrong!  Instead of setting me up for losing 30lbs, I sent in 40lbs!  Well, that gives me two weeks to lose 14 lbs!  It all makes sense now!



lisah0711 said:


> Hey!  Did you know you were the weekly Biggest Loser?!  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39062139&postcount=3037
> So I would say that you are doing very well!


Thanks!  That was an awesome week, I am sorry I wasn't here to celebrate it.  I am up to date now and will try to stay that way for the remainder of the challenge!  (I did give up on the 15 or so pages I couldn't get to.)



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> When do you put up your Christmas tree?



We usually put it up the week after Thanksgiving.  This year I got it up about three weeks ago.  It still doesn't have Ornaments though.  I am scared to put them on with Boo bouncing off the walls like a Tigger on crack.  This is her first Christmas.  
We used to go cut down our tree every year at a farm, I always hated fake trees.  But we were living in a condo before and the clean up was almost impossible, so we gave in and bought a fake tree about three years ago.  Love it!  I decided we would keep using it until we have kids.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Has your attitude changed about exercise?
> 
> .


Yes, for the most part.  It is so easy for me to have a great attitude about exercise in the summer and fall.  
This winter is becoming a challenge for me.  I can't just go outside for my walk anymore after work, it is way too cold now.  Even though I have the gym membership, I hate going there, its usually too dificult to find time to get there.  We only have one car, so that is the major problem.  I find myself only getting a full workout on my days off.  
I am trying to use the Kinect, but I am not able to every day.  I am working too many closing shifts, so I just cop out after work.  I think sleep is my enemy right now.  It seems to be my main deterrent.  I am going to try to get past this this week.



tigger813 said:


> Cool I woke up to find I'm the BL last week!
> 
> Quite chilly here again today and most of the trip. Only supposed to be in the 60s most of the time. Should've brought more long pants! Wearing capris today. Looking forward to Ohana tonight. Set the alarm wrong last night so it actually went off at 5:15 instead of 6. Oh well, I was awake anyways.
> 
> TTFN


Congrats on being BL Thanksgiving week!  

Good to know about the weather.  I was obsessing over what the weather will be next month, most of my capris don't fit anymore and I don't know where to buy more in the winter.  I guess I will just go with pants and jeans.

I am in love with these loose draw string cargos from Old Navy right now.  I am wearing a pair I bought pre weight loss, and they are huge!  But because of the draw string, I can get away with it til I have a chance to buy a new size!  I think I have some shopping in my future!



flipflopmom said:


> This is me and the girls outside of Narcoosee's in 2009.  I was right around 218, which was my starting point.
> 
> One year later, almost there. 168.  Outside of WL
> 
> Taryn



Those pics are awesome!  You look fabulous!  Its great when you can see your success in pictures.  My upcoming trip will be just over a year after my last one, I can't wait to see the "before" and "after" pics from my two trips!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Whew!  Caught up for the most part!  I might try to go back and answer some of the QOTD that I missed.  

I had a good week despite my slow down of exercise.  I lost 2.2 lbs.  My scale has been acting weird though the last two days, I keep getting different numbers, I just end up going with the lowest number if I can get the scale to give me that number 3 times.  And if it makes sense due to my activities the day before.  Yesterday I had a great calorie and exercise day.

I have been trying to get back to C25k for the last two weeks, I have been adding a minute of running to each of my walks.  I am up to 6 minutes.  I am going really, really slow since my knee is still iffy.  I really don't want to mess it up worse, so I figure I will just make my way up to day 1 and just linger there until my trip.


----------



## Rose&Mike

LINDSAY--where are you? Hope you are doing ok. 



mikamah said:


> Even sweet cereal isn't that bad.  Compared to what you could have had, I think a bowl of captain crunch is a good choice.  I just picked up some special K chocolatey delight, and will have that as an evening snack sometimes.
> 
> Love the plate quote.  I'm thinking 9 miles on the treadmill, in the snow, in the sun, in the rain, anywhere it sounds pretty tortuous.  Well, except maybe in disney world!! So I know we gotta do the painful long ones at home so we can do them in disney too, huh.   Sending pixie dust for ds's interview.
> We have a fun weekend planned.  We're going out to dinner tonight and then to see the Christmas Carol play.  My bro and fam are comiing from western ma.  I'm working 9-1 today and will run before michael gets home from school, and then we'll decorate the cake.  The past couple years we've made his cakes, mostly from a cake book we got at a fundraiser, and it's fun to do together, and cheaper than buying one.   I know I said before, he chose to get an ipod rather than have a big kids party, so we're having the family over tomorrow for pizza and cake, and we went to ac moore to find a  craft for the kids to do, and the t-shirts were on sale for $2:19, so we're going to paint t-shirts.  We called my niece and nephew who are 13 and 16 to see if they wanted to paint too, and they did, so it will be fun.  I love having all the cousins together.  I especially love to torture the older ones by taking a group picture.
> I am also going to get a run/walk in the am.  It will be nice to be able to leave michael home and go.  My brother might run with me.
> 
> Oh, my saying- NEVER GIVE UP!!!No matter how long and how many ups and downs you may have, never stop trying, be patient and persistant, and you will make progress.
> 
> Have a great friday, and weekend everyone.  Not sure when I'll be checking in again.


Kathy--love your quote! That really is what it's about. Keeping on. And I agree about the cereal. Captain Crunch isn't great, but it could have been much worse. It sounds like a great weekend coming up! Strangely enough, once I got the stomach stuff straightened out, I really enjoyed the long runs. It was almost like a form of meditation after a while. But the cold air is killing me. I cough so easy. And Mike is still not sure if he can run. He ran a little bit this morning after riding the bike and he said as long as we go really slow he thinks it will be ok. I think we're going to go to the Y and go on the dreadmills. 

*Has anyone else run a 1/2 after almost exclusively running on treadmills?* I know I can do  it, cause I've done it before--the 13 miles I mean. But I don't know how much harder it's going to be not running outside all winter.



mikamah said:


> Two weeks is two weeks, though, and we can make some changes in 2 weeks.


So true! And I try to look at it this way, if I can make it through the holidays without a gain I will be starting off the new year at a really good place!



lisah0711 said:


> We definately should have a BL meet for the Princess.  I counted seven of us who are going: you, Rose, Kathy (mikamah), Lindsay (mommy2topirates), Jude (jbm02), jenanderson, and me.  I'm thinking I'm missing someone -- corinnak?
> 
> My training is going great -- thanks for asking.    I do 3 miles for my short runs.  I feel like I can do a 5K anytime with no problems and all my runs are within the Princess pace.  Now it's time to work on increasing the distance for my long runs and keeping my 15 min mile pace.
> 
> *Rose*, an extra  for you.  I'm sure that you are stronger for having to live through all those trying times but man, what a horrible time.  Poor Mike had to live through them long distance and they don't have the internet communication they do now.
> 
> I'm hanging onto my number one spot in sparkpoints for now.  That will change as I just got a point boost because I finally figured out how to get my points from the book The Spark.  It's kind of fun to revisit it anyway.
> 
> Have a great day all!


Glad the training is going well, Lisa! Have you heard from jenanderson or Jude? I've been thinking about my mom a lot lately (ever since she called a couple of weeks ago). We all but begged her to come out and stay with me for a week or so when Mike went to sea, but she didn't--we even said we would buy the plane ticket. I think that was the beginning of the end of our relationship. At the same time as all this, Mike's Mom was diagnosed with Alzheimers. Why do I talk about this stuff? It really is all tied in to my weight and how I see myself. I think being in your 40s means you have to come to terms with some things, and that's where I'm at. Having said all that, I am really happy with the place I am in now, just working to let go of some of the old stuff so that it doesn't keep coming back to make me sad. And since I am a huge emotional eater, hoping this helps the weight stay off as well.



SettinSail said:


> Happy Friday everyone!   Hope you have a great WI today.  I was able to hold onto my one pound from yesterday so that's it for me this week. Finally, my jeans are starting to feel loose.  You would think after 23.5 pounds, this would have happened awhile back.  They still fit well in the thighs but are getting baggy in the waist and bum.  They are those kind of jeans with a little spandex in them so maybe that's why it's taken so long for them to get baggy  Still need to lose 2.5 more pounds over the next 2 weeks to meet my goal for this challenge.  That will be hard for me. I typically only lose about 2 pounds a month!   I don't like to deprive myself too much  We'll see how it goes.  I did some research on running on snow last night.  I like what this guy said on his blog:
> 
> _Running in this snow is very strenuous, akin to running in sand on the beach. With every step, as your foot presses down, it actually pushes the snow (and sand) aside and only a small portion of the energy is used to propel the body forward. That means, you end up with a shorter step and need to take more steps to cover the same distance. Thus you *end up more tired.*
> I also find that since my foot is now buried about an inch or more in the snow, I have to lift it UP and THEN FORWARD – another reason for more energy used and a shorter step. So plan on a slower pace. And swing your arms less, to save energy._
> 
> I also found the jaxtrax online that you can attach to the bottom of your shoes.  I'm still too sore from my fall the other day to think about getting out there but I think it will be doable over the winter.  I've seen a lot of joggers around the past few days.  Went to yoga today and did a short walk. Then washed all the sheets and remade beds.  Now, I'm just being lazy
> 
> Shawn


Great quotes! I like the turkey quote! Thanks for sharing about running in snow. Have I mentioned I don't like snow? And woohoo to holding onto your pound! As for the clothes, I have given up trying to figure out what my body is doing when it's losing. It is very exciting when your clothes get loose! Make sure when you are in the states that you try on some new clothes. You might be pleasantly surprised at what new things you can fit into!



tggrrstarr said:


> This winter is becoming a challenge for me.  I can't just go outside for my walk anymore after work, it is way too cold now.  Even though I have the gym membership, I hate going there, its usually too dificult to find time to get there.  We only have one car, so that is the major problem.  I find myself only getting a full workout on my days off.
> I am trying to use the Kinect, but I am not able to every day.  I am working too many closing shifts, so I just cop out after work.  I think sleep is my enemy right now.  It seems to be my main deterrent.  I am going to try to get past this this week.


The winter is quite the challenge for me as well. I have found that I HAVE to have a plan. Between the sun going down early and the cold air, I just want to hibernate. If I write it down, I am more apt to stick to it. And I try to be realistic. If I think I can only get in a half an hour then I only schedule a half an hour. Hang in there. Spring is just around the corner--I hope!

As for the scale--at the beginning of the year all the scales are on sale. I highly recommend getting a new one at the start of the next challenge. I was having the same issues with my scale last year and when I finally got a new one (about a month into the challenge) I found out my weight was actually 6 pounds or so higher than I thought! It was heart breaking. 

I went to the Y and did an hour on the bike and 20 minutes walking on the treadmill. We have gone ahead and last minute invited a bunch of people over for the game tomorrow. I have no plan. I'm going to see how many people are coming and then make a plan. At least the house is in good shape thanks to AT&T.

I'll talk to you later.


----------



## liesel

SettinSail said:


> Happy Friday everyone!   Hope you have a great WI today.  I was able to hold onto my one pound from yesterday so that's it for me this week. Finally, my jeans are starting to feel loose.  You would think after 23.5 pounds, this would have happened awhile back.  They still fit well in the thighs but are getting baggy in the waist and bum.  They are those kind of jeans with a little spandex in them so maybe that's why it's taken so long for them to get baggy  Still need to lose 2.5 more pounds over the next 2 weeks to meet my goal for this challenge.  That will be hard for me. I typically only lose about 2 pounds a month!   I don't like to deprive myself too much  We'll see how it goes.
> for all your struggles the past few weeks.  1.3 pounds is not bad at all considering all the changes in routine you have had.  I look forward to the day I can give away all my fat clothes.  I am not there yet.  I must have been wearing some TIGHT clothes!



Thanks, the funny thing is, when I went to send in my number this morning, I realized that I forgot to factor in that I was down a little before Thanksgiving, so I am actually only up .6 instead of 1.3.  That did make me feel a little better.  I've been hovering between 20 and 22 pounds lately and would also love to get to 25.  I've only dropped 1 size and am so close to another.  Its taken a long time for me too.  You can do it!




lisah0711 said:


> My training is going great -- thanks for asking.    I do 3 miles for my short runs.  I feel like I can do a 5K anytime with no problems and all my runs are within the Princess pace.  Now it's time to work on increasing the distance for my long runs and keeping my 15 min mile pace.
> 
> *Never give up!*



I love the quote!   for being able to do a 5K so easily!



donac said:


> I don't know how it happened but I called the ortho office at 10:30 and they had an opening for 2:45.  Busy office but after filling out paperwork and sitting for a while they took me in.  He looked at my leg.  Made me lay down where he bent it (OUCH), and then started pressing points on the knee(OUCH).  Thinks I have a torn minuscus and I need an MRI before he can talk about what needs to be done. So I am calling the insurance office tonight or first thing tomorrow and seeing if I need a referal.  I don't think so because of the type of insurance I have but I still want to check.  he gave me a shot of cortisone to help the pain but it really hasn't helped.   I wanted to go to yoga but I may just go and talk to the instructor and come home.
> 
> Send plenty of PD If it is a minor tear then it may not need surgery.



Here's hoping you don't need surgery!



Rose&Mike said:


> Thank you to Dona and Maria for coaching this week.
> 
> *QOTD for Friday--*Since we have a couple of new people, I thought we should share with them some of our favorite quotations. This can be something that someone in the group said or something someone "famous" said. So what's your favorite weight loss/ healthy living quote?
> 
> Mine is (and please forgive me if I mess this up):
> *"You don't throw out all of the dishes, just because you broke one plate!"*I come back to this all the time, and found it especially helpful when I started this journey in January. My pattern in the past was too start on the weight loss path and have a bad day, bad week, bad month and quit. I have learned over the past year that I don't have to be perfect--and I am far from perfect, and you know what, that's ok!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great evening and a good weigh-in tomorrow!



Good luck to DS!  I love your quote.  It is a great reminder not to quit after one (or a weekend full of) bad choice.



flipflopmom said:


> It's tough.  I had some size 18 clothes in my closet that I was scared to get rid of, and I'm in an 8 now.   I just had to tell myself that I didn't need crutches, and why on earth would I EVER want to be in that again???
> 
> QOTD:  I have a few - Nothing tastes as good as thin feels.  Is it worth the calories?  Just keep swimming.



Thanks so much for sharing your pictures.  You look fantastic!  I'm glad PC is going well for you and it can help fund your Christmas.


Nicole-I love tortilla soup too, its been a long time since I've made it.  I'm also a Zumba fan, I try to go at least once or twice a week to get in a fun workout!

I thought I'd follow in Nicole's footsteps and finally try a multiquote instead of trying to remember what I wanted to say.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Off topic--I edited my signature and when I do a preview I can see what I did and I hit save, but I can't see anything in my signature now. Any ideas?

Ok, never mind.  I guess I had to actually post something for it to update! Duh!


----------



## 50sjayne

Worf:


> "all you can eat bird of prey buffet"


tggrrstarr:


> I am scared to put them on with Boo bouncing off the walls like a Tigger on crack


.

Ok where is the tag fairy when you need her?

We have 3 kittens this year and have decided not to put up any fake trees as they destroy them. They have kitten energy and the boys are huge.
Not to mention Harvey--the ringleader.
 He thinks those kittens are his. He actually calls them with the mama trill and they--come. He teaches them bad habits too like knocking my mouse off behind my pc in the cabinet...

I'm still at 128. Doing ok. my skin seems to be improving quite a bit actually between exfoliating, exercises and cocoa butter. Trying to drink a lot of water too. I'm kind of mad at myself for not thinking about getting a good coat this year--my other coats are all too big to keep me warm. I'm so picky now it's hard-- what I buy now I plan on fitting in for a long time y'know. Think I'll just break down and spend $55 on a good one at Costco. I really do like it-- that is just so much for me to spend on any article of clothing....


----------



## lisah0711

50sjayne said:


> I'm kind of mad at myself for not thinking about getting a good coat this year--my other coats are all too big to keep me warm. I'm so picky now it's hard-- what I buy now I plan on fitting in for a long time y'know. Think I'll just break down and spend $55 on a good one at Costco. I really do like it-- that is just so much for me to spend on any article of clothing....



The Precious is too big for you?  Or it's not warm enough?  

Since you are at maintainer status and have been for some time you are safe buying yourself a nice, warm coat, even though you don't want to spend that much on yourself.  You're worth it!


----------



## Cupcaker

just a quick post to tell you all I made it to a new decade....120s!!!!   I have been exerising like I should be and eating within my calories.  I am 1.5 away from my BL goal!  I'll be back on later tonight.  Have a good friday everyone.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

pjlla said:


> DH is doing well here at the Rehab, although he is anxious to get home.  We should get a "plan" this afternoon about how many days they anticipate his stay and such.  That will be so nice to know so that we can start making some plans about home care and such.   issues, etc.  Plus I'd like to find 30 minutes to order some christmas gifts online.  I don't trust the wireless network here with my credit card information.



 I'm very glad to hear that!



Rose&Mike said:


> We are supposed to run 9 Saturday and it is supposed to snow! Nine miles on the treadmill sounds tortuous, but 9 miles in the snow doesn't sound good either. Oh, and I almost forgot--DS has an interview on Monday for an internship this summer in DC. He's very excited, but very nervous!



OMG! 9 miles  I never thought I'd be up to 2 miles, but 9 miles, you rock! 



flipflopmom said:


> While they were cooking, I went to get Sophie, who had napped late at mom's.  On the way home, she started talking about Daddy, when could she see him again, was he happy, did he miss us, why did he die, did he want to leave us.  KILLED ME.  I was in tears, trying my best to put it in 3 year old terms.  Got almost home, and it started snowing. Not much, but it was pretty. Somehow, it just put things right.  Like a sign from Daddy or something.  Dunno.  But it calmed my spirits.  One of those memories I'll never forget.
> 
> This lead me to come home and look through pics.  Want to share, in case anyone is in need of motivation.  I am!



Thank you for sharing your special moments  It gave me goosebumps.  I'm really glad that you are finding some comfort during these difficult times. 

And may I also say that you are one hot momma  Thanks for posting your pics! I'm only about 20lbs lighter than your heaviest, so I've got a long way to go, but your pictures have motivated me! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Going to invite some friends over to watch the SEC championship game tomorrow!!!! Can't wait!!!



If I don't check in over the weekend, I hope you have fun! 



mikamah said:


> We have a fun weekend planned.



I hope you guys have a great weekend and Happy Birthday to Michael! 



tggrrstarr said:


> I lost 2.2 lbs.  I have been trying to get back to C25k for the last two weeks, I have been adding a minute of running to each of my walks.  I am up to 6 minutes.



Great job on both counts  Running can be so hard on the body, so be sure to take care and continue going slow...unfortunately I learned the hard way, ended up with plantar faciitis, tendonitis in a toe, and the sides of my feet hurt   I went to the dr but he didn't seem concerned so I just keep going 

*Shawn* - let me see if I can PM you the recipe for the soup.  If anyone else wants it let me know.  It's an awesome "throw everything in a crockpot" recipe.

Today has been pretty good so far! Got my 33 minutes of running during lunch done and over with and almost done with the water.  Eating hasn't been so great, but only because of the lack thereof.  I had a Healthy Choice lunch that I didn't particularly enjoy nor finish most of, so I'm lacking some in the calorie department which may lead to a headache this evening.  I did have a banana about 30 minutes ago and so far so good.

Nicole


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Cupcaker said:


> just a quick post to tell you all I made it to a new decade....120s!!!!   I have been exerising like I should be and eating within my calories.  I am 1.5 away from my BL goal!  I'll be back on later tonight.  Have a good friday everyone.



Congrats! That's wonderful!


----------



## lisah0711

SettinSail said:


> I also found the jaxtrax online that you can attach to the bottom of your shoes.  I'm still too sore from my fall the other day to think about getting out there but I think it will be doable over the winter.  I've seen a lot of joggers around the past few days.  Went to yoga today and did a short walk.



Shawn, hope that you are feeling better.    Are you freezing there?  Thank goodness this bad weather is happening now instead of when you are getting ready to come home!  You are a trouper for thinking about getting outside the in the bad weather!   

Are the jaxtrax soft I wonder?  I've thought of getting yaktrax -- maybe they are the same thing -- but I always worry that anything hard will make my plantar fasciitis flareup.  



tggrrstarr said:


> I had a good week despite my slow down of exercise.  I lost 2.2 lbs.  My scale has been acting weird though the last two days, I keep getting different numbers, I just end up going with the lowest number if I can get the scale to give me that number 3 times.  And if it makes sense due to my activities the day before.  Yesterday I had a great calorie and exercise day.
> 
> I have been trying to get back to C25k for the last two weeks, I have been adding a minute of running to each of my walks.  I am up to 6 minutes.  I am going really, really slow since my knee is still iffy.  I really don't want to mess it up worse, so I figure I will just make my way up to day 1 and just linger there until my trip.



Take care of that knee!    Great loss!  



Rose&Mike said:


> *Has anyone else run a 1/2 after almost exclusively running on treadmills?* I know I can do  it, cause I've done it before--the 13 miles I mean. But I don't know how much harder it's going to be not running outside all winter.
> 
> Glad the training is going well, Lisa! Have you heard from jenanderson or Jude? I've been thinking about my mom a lot lately (ever since she called a couple of weeks ago). We all but begged her to come out and stay with me for a week or so when Mike went to sea, but she didn't--we even said we would buy the plane ticket. I think that was the beginning of the end of our relationship. At the same time as all this, Mike's Mom was diagnosed with Alzheimers. Why do I talk about this stuff?* It really is all tied in to my weight and how I see myself. I think being in your 40s means you have to come to terms with some things, and that's where I'm at. Having said all that, I am really happy with the place I am in now*, just working to let go of some of the old stuff so that it doesn't keep coming back to make me sad. And since I am a huge emotional eater, hoping this helps the weight stay off as well.



I'll be interested to hear what people say about running a half after doing most of your training on the TM.  

I haven't heard from Jude or jenanderson but I'm hoping that we will hear from them when the new challenge starts or maybe even with the BL alumni thread.  I'll probably start that thread next week.  I always miss people when we haven't heard from them for awhile.

I'm so happy to hear that you are happy with where you are now -- I think that you are truly in a place where you never go back and have made the lifestyle change!  



liesel said:


> Thanks, the funny thing is, when I went to send in my number this morning, I realized that I forgot to factor in that I was down a little before Thanksgiving, so I am actually only up .6 instead of 1.3.  That did make me feel a little better.  I've been hovering between 20 and 22 pounds lately and would also love to get to 25.  I've only dropped 1 size and am so close to another.  Its taken a long time for me too.  You can do it!.



Go, Lisa, go!  



Cupcaker said:


> just a quick post to tell you all I made it to a new decade....120s!!!!   I have been exerising like I should be and eating within my calories.  I am 1.5 away from my BL goal!  I'll be back on later tonight.  Have a good friday everyone.



Woo! Hoo! A new decade!    Great job, Jeanette!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> If I don't check in over the weekend, I hope you have fun!



You have a great week-end, too, Nicole!  

Off to do my long run and pick up DS from chess.  Have a great evening all!


----------



## Rose&Mike

liesel said:


> Thanks, the funny thing is, when I went to send in my number this morning, I realized that I forgot to factor in that I was down a little before Thanksgiving, so I am actually only up .6 instead of 1.3.  That did make me feel a little better.  I've been hovering between 20 and 22 pounds lately and would also love to get to 25.  I've only dropped 1 size and am so close to another.  Its taken a long time for me too.  You can do it!
> 
> .


Woohoo for dropping a size!! Very exciting!



50sjayne said:


> my other coats are all too big to keep me warm. I'm so picky now it's hard-- what I buy now I plan on fitting in for a long time y'know. Think I'll just break down and spend $55 on a good one at Costco. I really do like it-- that is just so much for me to spend on any article of clothing....


I say buy the coat!!! You are going to need it for a long time!
And I sent you a pm!



Cupcaker said:


> just a quick post to tell you all I made it to a new decade....120s!!!!   I have been exerising like I should be and eating within my calories.  I am 1.5 away from my BL goal!  I'll be back on later tonight.  Have a good friday everyone.


Woohoo for a new decade! Congrats!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> OMG! 9 miles  I never thought I'd be up to 2 miles, but 9 miles, you rock!
> 
> Great job on both counts  Running can be so hard on the body, so be sure to take care and continue going slow...unfortunately I learned the hard way, ended up with plantar faciitis, tendonitis in a toe, and the sides of my feet hurt   I went to the dr but he didn't seem concerned so I just keep going
> 
> *Shawn* - let me see if I can PM you the recipe for the soup.  If anyone else wants it let me know.  It's an awesome "throw everything in a crockpot" recipe.
> 
> Nicole


Nicole--we have a BL recipe thread in the Healthy eating section (I think that's what it's called) which is at the top of the WISH boards. I haven't bumped it in a while, so hopefully it's still there!

You are very smart to go slow on the running. I am a huge believer in cross training. I very, very rarely run more than 3 days a week. But most weeks I work out 6 days a week. If I can run 13 miles, anyone can! It just takes patience and putting in the time. Have you been fitted for running shoes. Especially when I first started, I had to change my shoes frequently. I could tell I needed new shoes when my feet got sore.



lisah0711 said:


> I haven't heard from Jude or jenanderson but I'm hoping that we will hear from them when the new challenge starts or maybe even with the BL alumni thread.  I'll probably start that thread next week.  I always miss people when we haven't heard from them for awhile.
> 
> I'm so happy to hear that you are happy with where you are now -- I think that you are truly in a place where you never go back and have made the lifestyle change!


Thanks Lisa. Sent you a pm. 

Well, looks like we are going to bag having folks over, except maybe our friends we go out with a couple times a month. It was too last minute and everyone had plans for tomorrow. Haven't talked to our friends  yet so still might see them. All this introspection has me fighting with being sad today. But I was proud of myself--I had a luna bar instead of peanut mms. Oh and forgot to say earlier--squeaked just under my high end of maintain. I was really sweating it. I need to kick it into gear so that I go to Disney on the low end so I have some wiggle room!

TTYL


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Friday--*Since we have a couple of new people, I thought we should share with them some of our favorite quotations. This can be something that someone in the group said or something someone "famous" said. So what's your favorite weight loss/ healthy living quote?



Famous is relative for this one, but I like the quote, "There's plenty of time to solve this thing, but you got to stop using your mouth and start using your brain!" -- Joe Flanagan as Major John Shepard on _Stargate Altantis_

My other quote (of course this is not about weight loss, more about becoming a Jedi ) is, "Do or do not, there is no try". When I am focused and motivated, that's my mantra! 

*Rose* -- I do 70% of my training on the TM, and I find it is harder running outside because my brain is not used to looking out for other people, track issues, weather, etc. It does slow me down a little -- but that's just because I am so rarely outside. I think with the amount of training you normally do outside, you will be fine 

I went ahead and did my 10M this afternoon. I need to take ds Christmas shopping tomorrow, and I want to get an early start. It was a little weird (since I always do my long runs in the AM), but I kind of enjoyed it. Knowing I have my Saturday free is liberating. 

I've been doing the new WW PointsPlus since Monday, and I cannot believe the loss -- but keep in mind I also had TOM end, etc., so some of it is bloat leaving. I also have been kind of floating along waiting for this new program. I am really hoping this continues. I'll keep eating that fruit whenever I want a snack! 

Ok, gotta track down dh so we can decide how to sanction ds. He brought home his progress report today and instead of the A+ he had in Music Theory last quarter, he has a D  He says it's because it's only based on one pop quiz -- needless to say that is not acceptable, and now we have to figure out how to motivate him and at the same time allow him to participate in church youth group, and our family holiday activities. I think this might call for surrendering the I-pod Touch for awhile, or some tv-less nights. I told him he couldn't use anything electronic until dh and I discussed it. It's been less than 2 hours and he has no idea what to do with himself. I suggested homework or reading, but apparently that is much too old-fashioned 

Maria


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Good evening Ladies.....sorry I have been MIA for a few days.  I have been reading along and tried to post a few times but the week was just busy and everytime I got started with replies I got distracted.

Taryn- The conversation with Sophie must of been hard for you.  My pop pop passed away in march and when we were trick or treating Nicholas my 3 year old pointed to a bright star and said...oh theres pop pop.  I was like what do you mean? He said pop pop george went to heaven and now when I see a star thats him.  Then he was waving and saying hi pop pop...miss you.  Needless to say I was in tears.  I have no idea where a 3 year old came up with this.  It amazed me and now when we see the bright star out at night the boys always yell hi pop pop.  So i think its true that no matter how young they are they will always carry those special people in their hearts.

The story of AK and her project was so heart warming.  Im glad her and dh bonded over it.  I loved hearing about my older relatives trials and tribulations growing up.  It was neat to relate to some history lessons on a more personal level.

Ok now you are going to think I am crazy but as I was driving home tonight I was thinking about how awful I have been eating this week and how much I am struggling this challenge.  For some reason you popped in my mind from a post you did recently about how you still had some pants size 18 and are now in an 8.  I thought wow that truly is amazing....I wish I could see before and after pictures because to me that would be even more motivating then even your story alone.  I would have never asked you to post before and after pics because for some of us that may be sensitive.  I come home and go on here and they it is....your before and after pics.  Is that not freaky or what.  So thanks for sharing.  You have showed me that it can be done and I am ok and still we eventually get to my goal.  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!  You looked beautiful then and now you are beautiful and healthy looking!  So proud of you!

Ok now that I wrote my book to taryn.....lets move on. (see what happens when I dont post for awhile)

Rose- I too had issues when Ryan was born.  I was so anxious I made myself sick.  I actually even called 911 one night because I thought he was having an anaphlactic reaction to an antibiotic.  It made for a miserable first year.  He overall was healthy but dealt with bad eczema, wheezing with colds frequently due to daycare, and reflux.  It drove me crazy...literally.  I made it through without taking meds or seeing a doctor but it wasnt pretty.  I understand how you may still feel negative thoughts about that time.  I luckily had another child and Im not sure why but i was totally different...laid back and not neurotic.  Im glad I was able to experience it with more joy.  Either way you have to look at it that you raised a great boy...those years are behind you....and you like and feel proud of the person you are today.  Those struggles have made you who you are and I believe that you are stronger because of it.  Hold your head up...your an amazing women!

Thanks for asking where I was....I feel so loved.  As for the treadmill I have been worrying about this since it got cold.  I remember before I got running outside consistently I always used the TM.  I felt pretty good doing 5K's on it.  Then I ran outside and I could barely run a 1/4 of a mile without dying.  The slightest incline made me feel like I was climbing mount everest.  Im not sure how it will be if you use it sparingly but I am trying to brave the cold and do as many runs outside and leaving the TM days for days with snow or ice.  Everyone is different though.  I would do some TM runs then try and outdoor run and see if you notice any difference.   But I am no expert in running so you might want to take my advice with a grain of salt.

Shawn- I lost 36lbs and some of my jeans still fit comfortably.  I said to my dh the other day that my pants before must of been super tight.  Great job on your loss.  Thanks for keeping us motivated.

Lisa- Thanks for your motivating words too.  I too hope we here from jen and jude soon.  I hope they are ok.  I also miss hearing from them.  has anyone heard from Cam.....cam if your reading check in and let us know your ok!

Kathy- I hope michael has a great party with the family.  The craft sounds like fun.  Have a good weekend.

cupcaker. on the 120lb.  Great Job!


Tonight we went through lights in the parkway which is basicall about a 3 mile drive through a christmas village set up.  At the end they have a barn with crafts and santa.  The boys loved it and while we were driving and listening to xmas songs ryan sang along.  Here are his words:

Im dreaming of a "wise" christmas  and "Elise" Navidad.  We were cracking up.

The best part was we got a raffle ticket to fill out to win a 3 night disney resort vacation airfare included for a family of 4. Wouldnt that be nice to win.  Cross your fingers for me.

Plans for the weekend include. A 4 mile run, , and cleaning.  Nothing too exciting but its the last wkend of peace before the hustle and bustle begins.

Have a great night!


----------



## my3princes

Hi all  

Husband worked tonight so I came home and got our new mickey mirror hung on the kitchen wall.  It looks great.  There is enough room for a couple of mickey sconces too   The Disney site is out of sconces so I won't have to spend any money for a while.


----------



## 50sjayne

Thanks LisaH. I'm gonna go get the coat tomorrow....



> Shawn- I lost 36lbs and some of my jeans still fit comfortably. I said to my dh the other day that my pants before must of been super tight.



My rear end--the last to go...


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> I have found that grief and sadness comes out whether we want it to or not, if that makes sense?  I honestly don't recognize myself. It just makes me sad because I only had one baby and I was pretty miserable and really didn't enjoy it. Add to that Tom was failure to thrive for a period of time. How on earth did you go back to work a week after gallbladder surgery?????



Sadness hits me, and as you know, I sometimes can't claw out of it.  I have learned coping mechanisms over the last year, then relearned as many turned to food.  I'm still working on it, but I'm just ready for the weight vest to fall off.  Kinda like what they put on you in the dentist office before an x-ray?  Usually, coming here to vent makes a big difference.  With the few friends that I would actually share this with, one honestly said to me right after Daddy died, and I appreciated it so much "I have no idea what to say, I have no idea how you feel, and I have no clue how to help you.  Can you tell me what you need?"  Usually, just an ear, get it off my chest.  

AK had failure to thrive, too, such scary stuff.  Of course, my MIL blamed on my breastfeeding, and told DH to start sneaking her bottles before I killed her.  Talk about support!

As for going back to work - I had no choice.  I had taken 2 unpaid weeks of maternity leave to get to stay home 8 weeks, since I only had 6 weeks built up,  which we had saved for.  We pretty much depleted our savings and days off with the infertility stuff, anyway....  You do what you gotta do.  Thankfully it was winter, and there were snow days sprinkled in...




mikamah said:


> Tomorrow is his b-day.  Can't believe he's turning 9.  The time flies.  I am definitely blessed.  Poor little Sophie.  Three is such a sweet age full of wonder, and amazement, but so little to truly understand.  My niece was 3 when my mom died, and she lived with her, so after she kept going into mom's apartment to see if Grammy had come back from heaven.  Love the pictures.  You truly do look amazing.
> We called my niece and nephew who are 13 and 16 to see if they wanted to paint too, and they did, so it will be fun.  I love having all the cousins together.  I especially love to torture the older ones by taking a group picture.  It will be nice to be able to leave michael home and go.  My brother might run with me.


Sophie made the whole thing a lot harder to deal with, just with her not understanding.  She would ask so many questions...like "why didn't Poppie want to stay with us? Can't we just get in a plane and go see him?"  AK did a lot of avoidance tactics, which has just blown up and come to a head recently.......  I love that you are torturing the older ones.  That's the great fun of having a 7 year split with my kids, the older friends and family jump right in and pretend to be 3 with Sophie.  I hope Michael has a WONDERFUL birthday, and the party is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!



lisah0711 said:


> My training is going great -- thanks for asking.    I do 3 miles for my short runs.  I feel like I can do a 5K anytime with no problems and all my runs are within the Princess pace.  Now it's time to work on increasing the distance for my long runs and keeping my 15 min mile pace.She is a perfect example of how people live on in people's heart because she probably doesn't remember your Dad very well, yet to her he's still part of the family, just not around where you can see him.


I am almost desperate to keep the memories alive for her, she still talks about feeding the birds with Daddy in the mornings, picking apples, how he taught her to eat green beans, etc.  So we talk about those things often, hoping she can hold onto them.  There was such a special connection there, seeing him 3-4 times a week.  I am firm believer that God gave me my children when he did for that purpose.  Daddy had just had triple bypass, and was suffering from the depression that is common afterwards, when we found out I was pregnant with AK.  He kept her 2 times a week by himself for about 6 months before mom retired.  Then he had to have knee surgery, and stint, about the time I UNEXPECTANTLY became pregnant w/ Sophie.  Again, she brought him around.  The day she was born, he said "I've lived to see all my grandchildren now." My girls were his world.  GREAT JOB WITH THE TRAINING LISA!!!!  You are going to do great!



SettinSail said:


> Happy Friday everyone!   Hope you have a great WI today.  I was able to hold onto my one pound from yesterday so that's it for me this week. Finally, my jeans are starting to feel loose.  You would think after 23.5 pounds, this would have happened awhile back. And, THANKS for sharing the photos - WOW!!!   You look so different,wow! That is very motivating for me.  When I get to 25 pounds lost, I am going to post pictures too.


Shawn, I found it was almost 25 pounds before my clothes didn't fit.  In fact, it was about 1 size for every 20 pounds.  I would get so mad at the commercials "dropped 6 sizes and 40 pounds".  Once I hit 160, it was one size for every 10 pounds.  I will also add that when I was looking at pictures, I found one I would have shared that was taken on a girls' night out after I had lost 36 pounds.  I FELT like I looked thin.  I was getting lots of compliments.  UNTIL I saw the pictures.  I couldn't tell ANY difference in the pictures.  It was very, very disheartening, so be careful with pictures!!!!!



tggrrstarr said:


> Instead of setting me up for losing 30lbs, I sent in 40lbs!  Well, that gives me two weeks to lose 14 lbs!  It all makes sense now!  I am scared to put them on with Boo bouncing off the walls like a Tigger on crack.  This is her first Christmas.  Those pics are awesome!  You look fabulous!


I love that about Boo!!!!  That's funny about your numbers.  THINK BIG or small, as the case may be!    And congrats on the loss!  That's a great week!!!!




Rose&Mike said:


> I've been thinking about my mom a lot lately (ever since she called a couple of weeks ago). I think being in your 40s means you have to come to terms with some things, and that's where I'm at. Having said all that, I am really happy with the place I am in now, just working to let go of some of the old stuff so that it doesn't keep coming back to make me sad. And since I am a huge emotional eater, hoping this helps the weight stay off as well.



So much of the emotional stuff is tied into our weight and health.  I KNOW!  Remember, NO ONE CAN MAKE YOU FEEL INFERIOR WITHOUT YOUR PERMISSION!  It's time to stop giving her that permission.  She holds no power over you now, you've overcome the crap that you were given, you are a strong, wonderful, amazing woman that your husband and son can be very, very, very proud of.  As hard as it is to let it go, just remember that you are stronger now, and you have a great support system!  LOVE YOUR NEW SIG!




50sjayne said:


> I'm kind of mad at myself for not thinking about getting a good coat this year--my other coats are all too big to keep me warm.


GET THE COAT!!!!!!!   You need to be warm!!!!



Cupcaker said:


> just a quick post to tell you all I made it to a new decade....120s!!!!  .


That is so amazing Jeanette!  I am so very proud of you for getting back on plan, and seeing the results!  



mizzoutiger76 said:


> :Thank you for sharing your special moments  It gave me goosebumps.  I'm really glad that you are finding some comfort during these difficult times. And may I also say that you are one hot momma  Thanks for posting your pics! I'm only about 20lbs lighter than your heaviest, so I've got a long way to go, but your pictures have motivated me! Today has been pretty good so far! Got my 33 minutes of running during lunch done and over with and almost done with the water.


That's so great that you can run during your lunch!  You are on a roll, Nicole!  When I first joined the BL challenges, Corinna posted her before and afters, and I couldn't believe the difference.  I was amazed and motivated.  Not trying to brag on me, b/c I still feel big and blah, but the pictures do help me see how far I've come!  Especially when I see one that I am in and don't recognize myself.



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, looks like we are going to bag having folks over, except maybe our friends we go out with a couple times a month. It was too last minute and everyone had plans for tomorrow. Haven't talked to our friends  yet so still might see them. All this introspection has me fighting with being sad today.


GREAT JOB on sticking with maintain and foregoing the m&ms!!!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> So i think its true that no matter how young they are they will always carry those special people in their hearts.:h  For some reason you popped in my mind from a post you did recently about how you still had some pants size 18 and are now in an 8.  Is that not freaky or what.  So thanks for sharing.  You have showed me that it can be done and I am ok and still we eventually get to my goal.   has anyone heard from Cam.....cam if your reading check in and let us know your ok!
> Im dreaming of a "wise" christmas  and "Elise" Navidad.  We were cracking up.


Told you we were cut from the same cloth, or something freaky like that.  I had a compulsion to post those yesterday.   Twilight Zone music in my head.  That was a 10 month process for me.  I'm still a work in progress, though.  Keep on keeping on.  I started in January.  I think the holidays are such a hard time to focus on weight loss.  I was lucky in that I had no major tempting holidays until my WDW trip, It was nice to just say no, and keep saying no.  Now, it's too easy to be tempted, and I am that type of person that once I slip once, I kinda keep slipping. KWIM?  Kinda all or nothing mentality.  Plus all the financial issues of this time of year are messing with me, too.  I love the new Christmas music lyrics!  You'll sing that for ever more!  I know you are a country music girl, but there's a pop song that says "Now I'm feeling so fly like a G6."  A friends daugher starting sing "Now I'm feeling so fried like a cheese stick"    That's the way we all sing it now.  YOU CAN DO THIS LINDSAY.  You've already proven it.  I am so proud of you, it would have been so easy with all that you have going on to bag this challenge, yet you are here, and you want to be successful.  Pull on your determination pants, and get going!




Worfiedoodles said:


> My other quote (of course this is not about weight loss, more about becoming a Jedi ) is, "Do or do not, there is no try". When I am focused and motivated, that's my mantra! I'll keep eating that fruit whenever I want a snack! Ok, gotta track down dh so we can decide how to sanction ds. He brought home his progress report today and instead of the A+ he had in Music Theory last quarter, he has a D  I told him he couldn't use anything electronic until dh and I discussed it. It's been less than 2 hours and he has no idea what to do with himself. I suggested homework or reading, but apparently that is much too old-fashioned


Can't remember his age, but an electronic free few days hits home for AK.  She gets soooo bored, and disconnected from friends, it's really miserable for the poor thing.  I love the Jedi quote!  



my3princes said:


> Husband worked tonight so I came home and got our new mickey mirror hung on the kitchen wall.  It looks great.  There is enough room for a couple of mickey sconces too   The Disney site is out of sconces so I won't have to spend any money for a while.


Sounds cool!!!!



50sjayne said:


> Thanks LisaH. I'm gonna go get the coat tomorrow.


Good for you!

BRB


----------



## flipflopmom

As you can tell, I'm pretty emotional this morning.  Yesterday was a horrible, no good, very bad day.  FEEL FREE TO SKIP, I JUST HAD TO GET IT OFF MY CHEST!  HONESTLY, I PROMISE!

1.  After my morning musings here, I was running late for work.  AK forgot to take her meds.  Thankfully, we live 2 blocks from school, so when we got to my classroom and she realized it, I handed her the house keys and told her to run home and take them.  DH was here, he had just gotten up. Kinda funny, he was in the bathroom in his "pjs"  she accidentally rang the doorbell trying to open the door, and he was..... looking for something to answer the door in.   

2. 15 minutes later, the principal comes to my door angry.  One of my parents told her while dropping off her daughter that another student cut her hair yesterday. This girl has GORGEOUS  long blonde hair that is usually in some kind of cool braid or something.  I noticed a shorter section right in front the day before, and asked her about it.  "no, I didn't get it cut, no one cut it"  Are you letting it grow out?  Yes.   The culprit is one of the main heathens, and I LET HIM HAVE IT!  I asked the principal later if the parent was really mad, and she said "not half as mad as you were".

3.  Called DH at lunch, he and FIL were cleaning gutters and I wanted to make sure everyone was okay.  Sophie and the puppy had been awful all morning, he was in a foul mood, money came up, and he snapped at me.  BADLY, said some really horrible stuff..  MY TA walked in, and said "I'll go get your kids" b/c I was sobbing.  He later apologized, and felt REALLY REALLY BAD, but I'm still a bit.... tender.  

4.  30 minutes later, I was checking on one of my kids from last year.  His father died during the school year, and he had a lot of anger and emotional stuff.  We did a lot of mourning together.  The teacher said "I talked to his mom, and she and I agreed that he's NOT GOING TO USE THAT AS A CRUTCH ANY LONGER."  So I started introspecting whether or not I'm using Daddy as a crutch.  Took me until writing this to realize that he WAS my crutch, so no, I'm not.  I don't have a crutch.  You all have filled that void of going to him w/ everything, getting support, etc.  

5.  1 hour later, AK comes crying that her back is hurting.  She's got a muscle knot or something right at her shoulder blade.  I'm stressing if it's a tumor, cyst, or just a garden variety muscle knot.  She's been to my room every day for a week around 1:00, she says by that time it feels like a knife.  I almost want to have it checked for peace of mind.  I massaged it, sent her back to take her spelling test, and told her to come back when she was done.  She had a sub, got the classwork, I called dh, and she came home and sat on a heating pad and massager, which she said helped.

Now that I have written my book, I also have to report that I am back on the losing team.  I finally bit the bullet and weighed, and it wasn't pretty.  I'm over my maintenance range, so here we go again!

Going to the tree farm today, Christmas parade that Sophie will be in, and ACC champs on tv tonight.  It's supposed to snow, and the host of the PC show I'm doing tomorrow has let the ball drop, and only at this point has 2 people coming.   

On a good note - IT's SATURDAY!  The only heathens I have to deal with today are my own!  ENJOY YOUR DAY!


----------



## cclovesdis

Just going to post today's mini-challenge now and then I'll try reply a little later. I have no plans today. Probably a good thing since I threw up around 10 last night. According to the new WW, I ate 0 points yesterday. All I had was 3/4 of a small apple. I did drink plenty of water, so I'm not dehydrated, but I'm also not exactly calling that yesterday a good day. (I threw up at work too.)

Anyway, I'm feeling better this morning. I've been asleep pretty much since 6 PM last night.

I've been reading, so today's mini-challenge is influenced by some of what has been posted.

Mini-Challenge for Saturday, 12/4: Give someone a longer than usual hug today.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Cupcaker said:


> DVCcruiser- Im glad the surgery went well.





donac said:


> dvc I am glad that ds's surgery went well.  MY ds had surgery when he was 4 and he did the same thing when he came out of surgery.  I hope he is feeling better soon.





lisah0711 said:


> Glad that your DS came through his surgery with no problems.  Sorry it was so rough on the parents.    Sounds like you did well weight wise and will be back on track soon with the exercise.





mikamah said:


> So glad ds did so well and you all made it through the day.   Hope you all slept like babies last night.





SettinSail said:


> Yeah for a succesful surgery and post-op.  I agree much more stressful on the parents.  DS had hernia repair at 9 months and we were basket cases.
> 
> Kick that 1/2 pound to the curb!





flipflopmom said:


> Hoping it's looking up and he's recovered nicely now!  The stress can definitely get you down.





Rose&Mike said:


> I'm glad the surgery went well and I hope you are feeling better.





pjlla said:


> Glad to hear your DS is doing well.  My DS had ear tubes and an adenoidectomy when he was about 7-ish... and I don't think has had an ear infection since!  It was tough to see him like that, but he recovered very quickly and it was definitely worth it!



Thank you all for your nice thoughts. Dylan is doing great. I can't tell if he's hearing any better yet, but hopefully it'll make a difference in the long run. One of the nurses said that he may actually eat more things now that he's had the surgery. I guess it helps people taste things better too. I never thought of that. Now, if I can only get him used to his ear plugs before bath time 

Nicole & Beth! 

Kathy, where do you get your tree? We're going to try and cut one down tomorrow and were thinking of checking out a place in Beverly, but we aren't sure. I'm going to send you a PM. 

Pamela so glad tha your DH is in rehab and closer to home. Hope he recovers nicely


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Please PM those weigh in numbers to LuvBaloo, if you haven't already! *

*Rose,* enjoy the SEC championships today!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I've been doing the new WW PointsPlus since Monday, and I cannot believe the loss -- but keep in mind I also had TOM end, etc., so some of it is bloat leaving. I also have been kind of floating along waiting for this new program. I am really hoping this continues. I'll keep eating that fruit whenever I want a snack!



Woo! Hoo! A great loss!    Glad that you are having a great start to the new WW plan!  I know that you have been waiting for this.  

 about DS.  There have been some adjustments and some bad grades at our house, too -- like zeroes for homework that was done but not turned in.   I tell myself it is better for them to figure it out now than in high school or college but it is not fun to watch. 




mommyof2Pirates said:


> The best part was we got a raffle ticket to fill out to win a 3 night disney resort vacation airfare included for a family of 4. Wouldnt that be nice to win.  Cross your fingers for me.
> 
> Plans for the weekend include. A 4 mile run, , and cleaning.  Nothing too exciting but its the last wkend of peace before the hustle and bustle begins.!



You sound pretty smart about running to me, Lindsay!    that you win the raffle trip and enjoy your run!  



my3princes said:


> Hi all
> 
> Husband worked tonight so I came home and got our new mickey mirror hung on the kitchen wall.  It looks great.  There is enough room for a couple of mickey sconces too   The Disney site is out of sconces so I won't have to spend any money for a while.



Your new Mickey mirror sounds nice, Deb.



50sjayne said:


> Thanks LisaH. I'm gonna go get the coat tomorrow....



Yay!  



flipflopmom said:


> On a good note - IT's SATURDAY!  *The only heathens I have to deal with today are my own*!  ENJOY YOUR DAY!



  But they're your heathens!  Hope that you can do some relaxing this week-end, Taryn. 

*CC,* hope that you are feeling better soon!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Now, if I can only get him used to his ear plugs before bath time



I had forgotten about that part!  We used the bright orange wax because it was easier to see when it fell out -- which it always did    The ear plugs fell out on a regular basis, sometimes we wouldn't even notice until after bath was over, and we never had any problems.  I think as long as he doesn't stick his head under the water alot without them that you will be fine.  

I think Lindsay's point about being more relaxed when you have another child is a good one -- this hen with one chick thing can really wind you up at times!    I worried about so much stuff with DS that never came to pass.  I try to remind myself about that when I'm wound up and clucking around!  

Yesterday's long run on the TM was a stinker.  Next week I will try the walking track or maybe we will have a thaw for my long run.  I don't mind the shorter runs on the TM.  

Off to do grocery shopping and .  Have a great day all!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I will be back with replies later, but got to make the grocery list--our friends are coming over and clean!  

I am very happy to say that I ran 9 MILES!!!! on the dreadmill today. I stopped at 4 for 2 or 3 minutes for a potty break, but otherwise ran the whole thing and didn't even take walk breaks!!! So far I feel pretty good, but the nausea usally hits me at about an hour or so, so still waiting to see.

*QOTD for Saturday--2 parts:
Name 5 things you are thankful for. Only 2 of which can be family and friends. 

Name 1 thing since this challenge began, that you are proud of. Even the new people can come up with something for this, and if you can't I will help you!*
I'll be back later!

And I just want to say go HOKIES!!!! (that was for you Taryn)

But more importantly---

*GO GAMECOCKS!!!! Kick those Tigers back to Auburn!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## cclovesdis

Ok. Some of these quotes are about a week old, but I had to reply. You know me.  



lisah0711 said:


> BRB smilie police are after me again!



How do you know this? Is there a counter or something? 



tigger813 said:


> Going to add a very big plus: DH just put our deposit down for podcast 3.0!!!!!! First cruise!!!!!



Enjoy! 



pjlla said:


> Remember that accessories can be your friend when you have a small wardrobe.  I worked for years with the same 2-3 pairs of pants and 5-6 good tops.... but I changed out the scarves and pins (mostly Disney) and cardigans.  If you are still losing weight, stick with basics for the fitted stuff and fill in with trendier items from the GW or someplace that that you won't mind replacing quickly as they get too big.



Thanks for the great ideas!  This is the time of year for good sales, too. Ill try GW too. We have some nearby, but nothing else near it that we dont have closer, so Ill have to make a special trip. But, it definitely sounds worth it!



50sjayne said:


> Well weighed in Saturday and found out I lost another pound--was flummoxed. Since I started this challenge as a maintainer--I've lost 7pounds...



 Too. Congrats and stay healthy! 



corinnak said:


> And in other news, I have the new WW plan materials - I went to a meeting this morning.  It is similar in a lot of ways, but the numbers are all changing.  I think it's going to be a lot like shopping in Europe - it works basically the same way but prices and currency are just different.



Im still getting used to the new plan, but I definitely agree with you! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Hope everyone had a good day. I got my 150000 steps in for my 2 week challenge.



 Congrats! Thats great! I should go back to wearing my pedometer know that I am working again.



my3princes said:


> Our eating hasn't been great, but I haven't gained and we've decided to just try to maintain until after the holidays then refocus for the new year.  By then I should have a better handle on my schedule with a bit more free time.



Maintaining sounds great! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> 11/29/10 Monday QOTD: Bippity-Boppity-Boo! Your fairy godmother has just magically transformed your kitchen and it now has a window where you can pick up all the food items you want today from WDW and DL (yes, counter service, resorts, DTD, any food served on property), but you can only have each item once. What, if anything, do you order? This is a one-day only option, tomorrow it's back to scrubbing the floors and doing the laundry!



Well, my one-day has passed, but I love the flatbreads at Captain Cooks. There is nothing else comparable around here so they are actually a huge treat. 



tigger813 said:


> I finally made it!!!!! 55 pounds and GOAL!!!!!!



 Congrats! Hope you are enjoying your trip!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My official results came in and it was only the guntime which was 36:32  I think I was more in the 35 min range but I guess it doesnt really matter either way it was a PR for me.



 Congrats on your PR!


----------



## cclovesdis

corinnak said:


> I'm liking the new WW plan - it is considerably different from the old plan, at least in the way they figure the points and encourage healthy food choices over more empty calories (i.e. 100 cal. apple vs. 100 cal snack pack of cookies - which would you choose? if they were both 2 points?  Which would you choose if the apple were 0 points and the snack pack were 3?)   though functionally, it all feels very easy and familiar, which is nice.



 Very true on all accounts!



SettinSail said:


> Good morning losers!    18 more days in our challenge and 18 days until our visit to USA !!!
> 
> Just shy of 3 weeks.  Arriving Dec 18th and leaving on Jan 6th



 So soon!



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> If you celebrate Christmas and put up a CHristmas tree do you have some Disney ornaments on it?  If yes, what is your favorite one?



My moms one splurge item is Lenox ornaments. We have lots of Disney ones and they absolutely must go on the tree every year! 



flipflopmom said:


> No real time to catch up.  First night in 1 month I haven't taken a nap when I got home.  Maybe I am finally on the mend



You didnt mention anything this morning, so Im guessing you are feeling better? 



dvccruiser76 said:


> All in all, he did great. He was cranky when he first woke up, and pulled out his IV, but they said it was perfectly normal. I had to rock him and give him juice while he cried for about a half hour, but then he passed out for about 30 minutes and woke up much happier. He was groggy and kind of cranky for the rest of the day, but did really well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad the surgery went well!
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found out whyy we dont have internet. Mike called att on saturday to ask about prices and att decided to turn off our earthlink service. We are furious.  we are hoping its back on by thursday.  It blows my mind that they can get away with this . I guess they thought we would sign up with them if we were disconncted. And of course by the time we found out there was no one there to complain too.  uggh!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ludicrous! So sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> mommaU4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Anyone mind if I sneak in here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I am so close to where I want to be that I should not give up and I wont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw your later post and just want to say CONGRATULATIONS and that you definitely did not give up!
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have a lot of time this morning.  My workshop went well except for 5 people sitting in the back.  They just wanted a day off.  They came with a pile of papers to grade and just wanted to sit and talk.  I was reading the evaulations and they are just like normal till I got one from the people inthe back row.  They told me that I had done nothing new.  I know that there was a number of things that some people do but I do know that there was somethings in there that most people don't do.  I realize that you can't please everyone but I have been running into know it alls a lot in the last couple of years.  I think it is time to give it up.  I will have to think about it some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry about this. In 6 years of math outside of elementary school, I only had 1 teacher who did something other than put examples on the board and showed us how to solve them. And, the 1 who did something different would occasionally include group work, but for the most part, did what the rest of my teachers did. According to my neighbors, things havent changed. Im sure that your presentation was EXTREMELY helpful and filled with ideas that many teachers arent using! And, keep in mind that not every teacher is asked to present to their peers, so that is huge itself! You rock!
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My promises to myself and all of you:
> I will not eat crap today!
> I will go to the gym today!
> 
> Good luck to all of you as we make it through the last few weeks.  What can YOU promise YOURSELF you will do today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great promises!
> 
> I have a new rule for myself: If it wasnt made at my house, or I havent had it before (like Subway), Im not eating it. Im just sick too often. Obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cclovesdis

SettinSail said:


> *OK, you know it's coming.....we have 17 more days in our challenge!*   Time to put on your game face!   Will YOU be the Biggest Loser in the Fall Challenge?  Will you meet your goal?  What do you need to do to make it happen?  Plan your strategy and don't forget all those Holiday temptations that are heading your way.  You probably know what they are from previous years.  Imagine that party or that restaurant and plan your food choices in advance!   Would a pre-event work-out help or maybe eating a bowl of soup before you go?  You may want to plan for the surprise temptations also.  If someone gives you a present of goodies that you are not expecting, take a minute to think of what you would do.  Can you eat one and pass the others on to a different family or group?  Can you throw them away?  Are they "worth" the calories?  OK, I am of course talking to myself also here    We all know what happens when we fail to plan!



Love these!  Thanks! Im with Rose, youd make an excellent coach! 



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Ok I'm going to bite the bullet here too, since Beth just joined, and ask if I may join as well



Welcome! 



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 112Superstars!!*
> EVERYBODY WHO WEIGHED IN SHOULD CONSIDER THEMSELVES TOP LOSERS FOR HANGING IN OVER A HOLIDAY WEEKEND!
> #5- 0.12% - OctoberBride03
> #4- 0.34% - dvccruiser76
> #3- 0.41% - tggrrstarr
> #2- 0.74% - corinnak
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 12 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 0.94% - tigger813



Congratulations to all of this weeks BLs and especially to Tracey!



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Has your attitude changed about exercise?



Yes! Definitely! I need to exercise, but more for my emotional health than for weight loss. It does help me lose weight, but it makes me feel better and I notice that benefit much more quickly. 



SettinSail said:


> But I am happy to announce that I am DOWN ONE POUND today   Only 2.5 more pounds to go to reach my goal for the challenge.



 Congrats! I KNOW you will reach your goal for this challenge!

Glad your tailbone is feeling better! 



mikamah said:


> Crazy busy you are, girl.  Hope you're able to settle into a routine and have a little more free time.  Miss  you.



Thanks!  4:30 AM is getting easier and I am really enjoying work. I slept a lot last night, that will probably be the norm on Friday night into Saturday morning. As of now, I dont have to baby-sit this week, but my neighbor just started reading a new book in English class, so that will keep me on my toes. I may go to Borders today and buy the book so that I can write in it. That will make things a lot easier. I should have more free time this week and am so looking forward to it! 



Dreamer24 said:


> Flipflopmom  I did keep my promises to myself!  No junk, and I went to the gym.  Same promises for today!



Congrats! 



goldcupmom said:


> Weird going from 18-20 old points to 29 new ones.



I know! I still havent figured out how to eat 29 points.  I was lucky if I was able to eat my 22 min. dailies.

Good luck with your procedure. Hope it is successful and very helpful!


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> I will be back with replies later, but got to make the grocery list--our friends are coming over and clean!
> 
> I am very happy to say that I ran 9 MILES!!!! on the dreadmill today. I stopped at 4 for 2 or 3 minutes for a potty break, but otherwise ran the whole thing and didn't even take walk breaks!!! So far I feel pretty good, but the nausea usally hits me at about an hour or so, so still waiting to see.
> 
> *QOTD for Saturday--2 parts:
> Name 5 things you are thankful for. Only 2 of which can be family and friends.
> 
> Name 1 thing since this challenge began, that you are proud of. Even the new people can come up with something for this, and if you can't I will help you!*
> I'll be back later!
> 
> And I just want to say go HOKIES!!!! (that was for you Taryn)
> 
> But more importantly---
> 
> *GO GAMECOCKS!!!! Kick those Tigers back to Auburn!!!!!!!!!*



I'm thankful for:
1) The good health of my family and friends
2)That God let us keep Hunter with us and that he is thriving
3)Our wonderful cozy house
4)That we have jobs
5)That we can afford a few of the nicer things in life

I'm proud that I have gotten so much work done around my house, started a new job, maintained my second job and kept up with housework.  I'm also proud that I'm almost ready for Christmas and haven't procrastinated and that I was able to take time for a good friend


----------



## cclovesdis

liesel said:


> Anyway, I am up about 1.3 so far for the last 2 weeks, but I know its several things.  We gave up our bed to the in laws for 4 nights and I didn't get great sleep.



I have read that sleep can really impact ones weight. I have a feeling youll have a great loss this week! 



Cupcaker said:


> But I was thinking of making LeCellier's cheddar cheese soup.  Is soup ok for a party?



YES! YES! YES! I know Id be on !



pjlla said:


> Thanks for the prayers.  And we are ALL lucky to have Deb with us!



YES! YES! YES! To that too! 

Thanks for the update on DH. Continued prayers for you, DH, and all of your family.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I got up and ran 4M this morning, after 3M yesterday. And the same sight greeted me when I looked out my kitchen window after getting off the TM -- a hawk was enjoying what I call the "all you can eat bird of prey buffet" in my back yard. This is not pretty to watch...and when it's over all that's left are piles of bones and fur or feathers. Blech.  I don't know why they love my yard -- we've had hawks, ospreys, etc. Maybe they're attracted by the beaver, opposums, squirrels and stray cats.



Eww.  Sorry you had to witness that.



donac said:


> I don't know how it happened but I called the ortho office at 10:30 and they had an opening for 2:45.  Busy office but after filling out paperwork and sitting for a while they took me in.  He looked at my leg.  Made me lay down where he bent it (OUCH), and then started pressing points on the knee(OUCH).  Thinks I have a torn minuscus and I need an MRI before he can talk about what needs to be done. So I am calling the insurance office tonight or first thing tomorrow and seeing if I need a referal.  I don't think so because of the type of insurance I have but I still want to check.  he gave me a shot of cortisone to help the pain but it really hasn't helped.   I wanted to go to yoga but I may just go and talk to the instructor and come home.
> 
> Send plenty of PD If it is a minor tear then it may not need surgery.



 Lots of PD coming your way. I love when you can call an office and get an appt that day! That happened when I called my current ENT. Apparently, Thursdays are one of his surgery days. But, surgeries are always scheduled on Mondays and Wednesdays first, so if there are no surgeries on Thursdays, he sees patients. I happened to call on a Thursday. I didnt have a clue how it happened that day I called, but I couldnt have been happier!  for you!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Friday--*Since we have a couple of new people, I thought we should share with them some of our favorite quotations. This can be something that someone in the group said or something someone "famous" said. So what's your favorite weight loss/ healthy living quote?



Someone, I think by the name of Browning, said Shoot for the moon; even if you miss, youll among the stars. I dont know why, but I love this quote.



flipflopmom said:


> AK has a huge test today on Holocaust, WWII (she's in 6th grade). DH is a history buff, and was working with her.  Don't know if I've shared, but my uncle went to Japan in the military in the aftermath, married a Japanese lady, and they came back to the US with their 2 kids in the late 1950s/early 60s.  We were talking about the interment camps, and how her cousins and aunt would have had to stay there if they had come back earlier, etc.  It really brought it home for her.  Then, DH decided to make fried rice using her recipe.  AK helped, and they talked about the stuff on her test while they worked.  (Including listening to a song called Blitzkrieg or something by Metallica - not my kind of music).  Anyway, it was great to see that bonding.  PLus it was a nice memory, b/c Aunt Kikuyo died 2 weeks after Daddy.
> 
> While they were cooking, I went to get Sophie, who had napped late at mom's.  On the way home, she started talking about Daddy, when could she see him again, was he happy, did he miss us, why did he die, did he want to leave us.  KILLED ME.  I was in tears, trying my best to put it in 3 year old terms.  Got almost home, and it started snowing. Not much, but it was pretty. Somehow, it just put things right.  Like a sign from Daddy or something.  Dunno.  But it calmed my spirits.  One of those memories I'll never forget.



DH is awesome!  Snow can have that kind of effect. Theres just something about it.  and 



mikamah said:


> Tomorrow is his b-day.  Can't believe he's turning 9.  The time flies.  I am definitely blessed.



Happy Birthday to Michael! Hope all of you have a great day today! 



mikamah said:


> I can't believe there are only 2 weeks left of this challenge!  Two weeks is two weeks, though, and we can make some changes in 2 weeks.







tggrrstarr said:


> I lost 2.2 lbs.  My scale has been acting weird though the last two days, I keep getting different numbers, I just end up going with the lowest number if I can get the scale to give me that number 3 times.  And if it makes sense due to my activities the day before.  Yesterday I had a great calorie and exercise day.
> 
> I have been trying to get back to C25k for the last two weeks, I have been adding a minute of running to each of my walks.  I am up to 6 minutes.  I am going really, really slow since my knee is still iffy.  I really don't want to mess it up worse, so I figure I will just make my way up to day 1 and just linger there until my trip.



 for the loss! Hope the knee is better and glad that you are getting more running time in, but playing it safe! 



Cupcaker said:


> just a quick post to tell you all I made it to a new decade....120s!!!!   I have been exerising like I should be and eating within my calories.  I am 1.5 away from my BL goal!  I'll be back on later tonight.  Have a good friday everyone.



Congratulations! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Oh and forgot to say earlier--squeaked just under my high end of maintain.



Congrats! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I've been doing the new WW PointsPlus since Monday, and I cannot believe the loss -- but keep in mind I also had TOM end, etc., so some of it is bloat leaving. I also have been kind of floating along waiting for this new program. I am really hoping this continues. I'll keep eating that fruit whenever I want a snack!



 I had a good loss too! I love not having to worry about fruit. Its nice when I want a banana with dinner. 



flipflopmom said:


> As you can tell, I'm pretty emotional this morning.  Yesterday was a horrible, no good, very bad day.  FEEL FREE TO SKIP, I JUST HAD TO GET IT OFF MY CHEST!  HONESTLY, I PROMISE!



 Never worry about venting. We are always here to listen.



lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* hope that you are feeling better soon!



Thanks!  Im feeling better already! The fever seems to be gone. Ill check again after lunch.


----------



## lisah0711

cclovesdis said:


> How do you know this? Is there a counter or something?



Yep, the smilie police come after you if you have more than 25 images in your post.  This happens to me if I have more than a page or so of replies because apparently I am smilie dependent.    They don't really come after you, you just can't post your message until you get below the magic number.  If I'm over one or two I will delete but it if is alot I will just use cut and paste and do two posts.  I don't want the poof fairy to visit me after I've spent a lot of time replying!


----------



## donac

Hi everyone.  Haven't been on too much.  Sorry but this knee has me down.  I have an MRI scheduled for Tuesday afternoon.  

I am not in a very good mood.  My knee had me up at 2:30 this morning.  

Dh did want to go to a local Christmas event but changed it to go see the movie Tangled.  It was such a fun movie to go see.  we had a blast.  

Tomorrow back down to Rowan to see ds2 get inducted into another Honor society.  This time we can see the induction.  we will leave right after church tomorrow morning.   

Sorry I am not commenting on other people but I just can't concentrate.  Hopefully I can get some rest tonight.  

Have a nice evening .


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

my3princes said:


> Hi all
> 
> Husband worked tonight so I came home and got our new mickey mirror hung on the kitchen wall.  It looks great.  There is enough room for a couple of mickey sconces too   The Disney site is out of sconces so I won't have to spend any money for a while.



I would love to see a picture of the mirror, it sounds so cute.



flipflopmom said:


> I know you are a country music girl, but there's a pop song that says "Now I'm feeling so fly like a G6."  A friends daugher starting sing "Now I'm feeling so fried like a cheese stick"    That's the way we all sing it now.  YOU CAN DO THIS LINDSAY.



Actually Im not much of a country music lover...just tim mcgraw. Im more of a hip hop/pop kinda girl.  Just to clarify.  I love the cheese stick line it cracks me up.  Ryan and nick also sing trains song. Instead of Hey soul sister.....they say "Hey Ho Sister".  I find myself singing the same thing now too. 
Thanks for the support.  This is a hard time of year to focus and I find since we are financially strapped I skimp on the better foods at the grocery store so we have enough food to last until next pay.  Unfortunately the healthier stuff tends to be more expensive.  I believe I can do it...I guess I just wish I would start doing it already.



flipflopmom said:


> As you can tell, I'm pretty emotional this morning.  Yesterday was a horrible, no good, very bad day.  FEEL FREE TO SKIP, I JUST HAD TO GET IT OFF MY CHEST!  HONESTLY, I PROMISE!



Sorry you had a rough day yesterday.  I hope the fun things you have planned today helps make you feel better and allows you to put yesterday behind you.



cclovesdis said:


> Just going to post today's mini-challenge now and then I'll try reply a little later. I have no plans today. Probably a good thing since I threw up around 10 last night. According to the new WW, I ate 0 points yesterday. All I had was 3/4 of a small apple. I did drink plenty of water, so I'm not dehydrated, but I'm also not exactly calling that yesterday a good day. (I threw up at work too.)
> 
> Anyway, I'm feeling better this morning. I've been asleep pretty much since 6 PM last night.



CC Im glad to hear you are doing better this morning.  My stomach has not been feeling right lately either and I know its because we have eaten out more than usual this past week or two.  I think you have a good plan to only eat at home or things you know you are ok with.  Thanks for the great mini challenge today.  I always hug my boys extra long so maybe I will give my dh a good hug today.....although he always thinks that should lead to something.... sorry TMI.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Now, if I can only get him used to his ear plugs before bath time



both of my boys had ear tubes.  My oldest was 9 months and they fell out by age 2 1/2.  My youngest was 7 months and they were in until 2yr.  I dreaded every night having to fight with them to put the ear plugs in.  They hated them.  We had a few times were we visited friends during warm weather and they put out a pool or sprinkler for them to play in and we didnt go prepared so had to say no since we didnt have the plugs with us.  So if your lucky to be able to get a second set keep one in your purse or bag so you always have it with you.  The tubes did wonders though!  and I still say it was worth all the hassle of the plugs.  Glad dylan is doing well.



lisah0711 said:


> Yesterday's long run on the TM was a stinker.  Next week I will try the walking track or maybe we will have a thaw for my long run.  I don't mind the shorter runs on the TM.



I hope it warms a bit for you soon Lisa.  Im sure a break from the TM will be great for you.  I cant say enough how much I am dreading possibly having to do more than 30 min on the TM.  I am praying for a mild winter here



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Saturday--2 parts:
> Name 5 things you are thankful for. Only 2 of which can be family and friends.
> 
> Name 1 thing since this challenge began, that you are proud of. Even the new people can come up with something for this, and if you can't I will help you!*



1.My family....every single one of them....even those that drive me crazy because without them Im sure life would be dull.
2. My dog....I think I forget him sometimes.  Although he was a hand ful as a puppy he is the best dog a family could have.  He is always by my side!
3. Jobs- Even if dh's is not the best and mine doesnt pay me enough....Its better than being unemployed and for that I am eternally greatful.
4. My warm and cozy house!
5. Our computer....without it I could not talk to you all and I would not be as far as I am today with making my health better.  You all are so wonderful and supportive and I am so thankful for that.

One thing I am proud of is that even though I might not have moved the scale as much as I wanted...I havent gained...except occas. but it comes right off.  I have kept running which has now been 8 months going.  Its the longest I ever kept up with something since having my kids.


Today has been very relaxing.  Kids are playing. Watched a movie.  Did some cleaning and Laundry.  I might head out later to do a little more shopping.

I wanted to let everyone know that I took all your great advice and emailed ryans teacher about the conference.  She called me and we had a great 30 min conversation.  Its how I thought his original conference should have gone.  She re evaluated him prior to calling me.  He has improved greatly in all areas.  She said in the beginning she was a little worried since he seemed to struggle a bit but since has seen a light bulb go on in him and he is doing so well.  She said he is happy and gets along well with the other kids.  She thinks he will do just fine.  I told her how much I appreciated her taking the time.  I felt so much better...so thank you for all your advice again.  Taryn your off the hook...no smack down is needed.

Well enjoy the rest of your saturday!


----------



## 50sjayne

Well I went and looked around some today and found a really nice black, long wool coat for $41.99 at Ross that had been reduced from $60. It fits nice and it's the same % of wool blend as the one at Costco so I feel pretty good about it. The one at Costco was hip length, this is knee. 
Feeling pretty sorry for myself today-- woke up about 4 am and have been up since. At least I exercised. Gonna try to wear myself out today so that I can sleep tonight all the way through. I've been waking up around 3 or so nightly for awhile. I knew I'd be dealing with emotional stuff-- I forgot how _bad_ it is....Still not willing to give it up. Instead of eating I'm going the opposite. I have no interest in food at all. I can see that switching so easily though. 

Well made it to 8:30 and when I woke up at 4 am I just took some cold medicine (since I'm getting a cold) Still feel like I could use some sleep but that's probably just the cold stuff still.


----------



## flipflopmom

Hey guys, not really in a mood for replies.  Hope you'll forgive me?

Got the tree, it was gorgeous!  Started snowing on the way over, POURED snow there, walked right up to the perfect tree, just a great time.  Took the girls to the parade, it was so very cold and snowy. The hay they were supposed sit on was covered, so we got blankets and a sleeping bag out of the car for the kids to sit on.  When they rode by, I could tell AK was miserable.  They didn't have enough layers on bottom - it wasn't supposed to start snowing hard for a few more hours.  We were hoping they could wrap up in the blankets, but ended up sitting on them.  Brought them home, put them in a warm bath, wrapped them up.  We've got 3-4 inches, and were only supposed to get 1 !  Getting more tonight - postponing PC show until next Sunday.  The roads around here are ROUGH - foot of blue ridge mtns.

Been a rough evening - caught AK lying to her friends via email and text.  Attention seeking stuff, got me pretty scared for her.  

Anyway, I'll try to catch up tomorrow, I skimmed through but maybe I can do a better reading in the am.  Spent a few hours working on classwork, ACC championship coming on in 45.  Just wanted to stop in and see if everyone was still revolving without me and answer QOTD!


QOTD for Saturday--2 parts:
Name 5 things you are thankful for. Only 2 of which can be family and friends. 
1.  Warm house
2.  New shampoo by pantene that I splurged on ($5) and loving the way it feels!  (just got out of tub!)
3.  My family - every last one of them.
4.  View from my backyard looking like a Bob Timberlake painting
5.  My BL friends, and a few IRL, too. 



Name 1 thing since this challenge began, that you are proud of. Even the new people can come up with something for this, and if you can't I will help you!

I hit my lowest point weight wise during the challenge.  I need to get back to it, quickly.  (Off by 4).

Night guys!
Taryn


Talk to you soon!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Ok all of you cat people, I need help!  My kitty has gone into heat and won't stop yowling!  We are on day 5 and it's gotten worse, especially at night. I was planning to fix her in Jan, now I need to find the money to do it sooner. In the meantime, how do I get her to calm down?  She is driving us crazy!  Thanks!


----------



## mikamah

Just wanted to pop in and say a quick hello.  We've had a very fun 2 days but are both exhausted.  We saw the christmas carol play last night, and michael went to bed after 11 and i stayed up and visited my my bro and sil, and didn't go to bed til after 1, and the birthday boy was so excited for his big day he got me up at 6.    I knew that could make for some trying times, but all in all the day was really nice.  

I went for a walk/run with my brother for my scheduled 4 miles, and they took michael to gymnastics before the family came over.  He did have a little meltdown when he smudged too much paint on his t-shirt, but luckily he got over it quickly, and I held my tongue which helped prevent him from escalating.  They kids painted christmas t-shirts, and they all made christmas trees and they came out really cute.  Hit present was paper jams, fun for all of us, though you enjoy it more if you're the one playing.  

I did not eat too well today, but feel good that I ran and sent most of the leftover pizza home with my family.  

We have tomorrow off, and am planning to take it easy, so I will be back to really catch up.  I just skimmed the past couple days, and am going to watch a show with michael before bed.

Hugs to all who need them. Have a nice evening.


----------



## Rose&Mike

The good news is--my house is really, really clean and organized. If we try even a little bit, we should be able to leave for Disney with a very clean house. The bad news is, we got spanked in the SEC championship. It was so sad. The players looked like they were in tears, and there looked like just a little bit of excessive celebration going on with the other team. I think having a kid that age has made me very sensitive to this stuff. We did have a nice time visiting with our friends.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Famous is relative for this one, but I like the quote, "There's plenty of time to solve this thing, but you got to stop using your mouth and start using your brain!" -- Joe Flanagan as Major John Shepard on _Stargate Altantis_
> 
> My other quote (of course this is not about weight loss, more about becoming a Jedi ) is, "Do or do not, there is no try". When I am focused and motivated, that's my mantra!
> 
> *Rose* -- I do 70% of my training on the TM, and I find it is harder running outside because my brain is not used to looking out for other people, track issues, weather, etc. It does slow me down a little -- but that's just because I am so rarely outside. I think with the amount of training you normally do outside, you will be fine
> 
> Ok, gotta track down dh so we can decide how to sanction ds. He brought home his progress report today and instead of the A+ he had in Music Theory last quarter, he has a D  He says it's because it's only based on one pop quiz -- needless to say that is not acceptable, and now we have to figure out how to motivate him and at the same time allow him to participate in church youth group, and our family holiday activities. I think this might call for surrendering the I-pod Touch for awhile, or some tv-less nights. I told him he couldn't use anything electronic until dh and I discussed it. It's been less than 2 hours and he has no idea what to do with himself. I suggested homework or reading, but apparently that is much too old-fashioned
> 
> Maria


I've always loved the yoda quote. And thanks for the treadmill advice. I was really starting to get stressed about it. I have to keep telling myself that I know how to run outside, that I've done it before, and hope that some of the mental tuffness comes into play if I get too tired. As for the kid stuff, I often felt like I was "punishing" myself more than I was punishing Tom--cause I had to listen to him whine and complain. FWIW, he has thanked us for being strict and having high expectations, even though he didn't always like it. Hope you enjoyed your free from running Saturday!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thanks for asking where I was....I feel so loved.  As for the treadmill I have been worrying about this since it got cold.  I remember before I got running outside consistently I always used the TM.  I felt pretty good doing 5K's on it.  Then I ran outside and I could barely run a 1/4 of a mile without dying.  The slightest incline made me feel like I was climbing mount everest.  Im not sure how it will be if you use it sparingly but I am trying to brave the cold and do as many runs outside and leaving the TM days for days with snow or ice.  Everyone is different though.  I would do some TM runs then try and outdoor run and see if you notice any difference.   But I am no expert in running so you might want to take my advice with a grain of salt.
> 
> Have a great night!


Lindsay--loved the pop pop story. I think your're smart to try to get in some miles outside. I'm going to try, but the cold is killing me. And today we had wet snow, what a mess! I run faster on the treadmill than I do outside, so I'm hoping that will help as well. At this point I am hoping for a finish at the Princess under 2.5 hours and I will be thrilled! Winter running is just not for me!!



50sjayne said:


> My rear end--the last to go...


Mine was the "girls" and the belly! The girls are finally going down, and I guess the belly has gone down, since I am in a much smaller pants size, but it still feels huge to me! One the other hand I have no bottom--which was not always the case. I had a friend tell me that pocket flaps were my friend and I should look for more pants with pocket flaps. I think it's the ellipitcal and the squats and the running....




flipflopmom said:


> Sadness hits me, and as you know, I sometimes can't claw out of it.  I have learned coping mechanisms over the last year, then relearned as many turned to food.  I'm still working on it, but I'm just ready for the weight vest to fall off.  Kinda like what they put on you in the dentist office before an x-ray?  AK had failure to thrive, too, such scary stuff.  Of course, my MIL blamed on my breastfeeding, and told DH to start sneaking her bottles before I killed her.  Talk about support!
> 
> BRB


Thanks Taryn! I really like the siggy too. I needed some motivation, because I was starting to feel really stressed about this upcoming race. And the weight vest is a great description. I say I feel like a different person, but really I feel like the old me is back. As for my mom--I know I need to let it go, and I'm doing ok I think, but sometimes stuff triggers things that I forgot about or triggers a memory--I think that's the ptsd. Thanks for reminding me to not give her my power. I need to be reminded sometimes. I hope you have had a good Saturday, and I hope whatever is going on with AK gets better.

CC--hope you are feeling better.



lisah0711 said:


> Yesterday's long run on the TM was a stinker.  Next week I will try the walking track or maybe we will have a thaw for my long run.  I don't mind the shorter runs on the TM.
> 
> Off to do grocery shopping and .  Have a great day all!


That is why I call it the dreadmill! Here's hoping for a thaw!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Saturday--2 parts:
> Name 5 things you are thankful for. Only 2 of which can be family and friends.
> 
> Name 1 thing since this challenge began, that you are proud of. Even the new people can come up with something for this, and if you can't I will help you!*
> I'll be back later!


1. Mike and Tom
2. My IRL and my BL friends.
3. A job that I really like with a very supportive boss.
4. Hot water--I have really been enjoying showers since it got cold!
5. My health. I am really thankful for the little heart scare this spring, because it has really pushed me to be serious about taking better care of myself.

I am proud of running 2 halves. Even though I have been exercising a lot, I feel like I have been struggling mentally with the running. I need to keep reminding myself that I have done it and I can do it!!



my3princes said:


> I'm thankful for:
> 1) The good health of my family and friends
> 2)That God let us keep Hunter with us and that he is thriving
> 3)Our wonderful cozy house
> 4)That we have jobs
> 5)That we can afford a few of the nicer things in life
> 
> I'm proud that I have gotten so much work done around my house, started a new job, maintained my second job and kept up with housework.  I'm also proud that I'm almost ready for Christmas and haven't procrastinated and that I was able to take time for a good friend


Great list Deb! It sounds like the holiday stress is staying in check this year. And I am so happy that you and P have connected. 

Dona--I am so sorry the knee is bothering you so much. And that it's keeping you from sleeping. Hoping the mri brings good news.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> 1.My family....every single one of them....even those that drive me crazy because without them Im sure life would be dull.
> 2. My dog....I think I forget him sometimes.  Although he was a hand ful as a puppy he is the best dog a family could have.  He is always by my side!
> 3. Jobs- Even if dh's is not the best and mine doesnt pay me enough....Its better than being unemployed and for that I am eternally greatful.
> 4. My warm and cozy house!
> 5. Our computer....without it I could not talk to you all and I would not be as far as I am today with making my health better.  You all are so wonderful and supportive and I am so thankful for that.
> 
> One thing I am proud of is that even though I might not have moved the scale as much as I wanted...I havent gained...except occas. but it comes right off.  I have kept running which has now been 8 months going.  Its the longest I ever kept up with something since having my kids.
> 
> 
> Today has been very relaxing.  Kids are playing. Watched a movie.  Did some cleaning and Laundry.  I might head out later to do a little more shopping.
> 
> I wanted to let everyone know that I took all your great advice and emailed ryans teacher about the conference.  She called me and we had a great 30 min conversation.  Its how I thought his original conference should have gone.  She re evaluated him prior to calling me.  He has improved greatly in all areas.  She said in the beginning she was a little worried since he seemed to struggle a bit but since has seen a light bulb go on in him and he is doing so well.  She said he is happy and gets along well with the other kids.  She thinks he will do just fine.  I told her how much I appreciated her taking the time.  I felt so much better...so thank you for all your advice again.  Taryn your off the hook...no smack down is needed.
> 
> Well enjoy the rest of your saturday!


Great list Lindsay! And not gaining is definitely something to be proud of! And so glad you contacted the teacher! Sounds like a wonderful coversation!



50sjayne said:


> Well I went and looked around some today and found a really nice black, long wool coat for $41.99 at Ross that had been reduced from $60. It fits nice and it's the same % of wool blend as the one at Costco so I feel pretty good about it. The one at Costco was hip length, this is knee.
> Feeling pretty sorry for myself today-- woke up about 4 am and have been up since. At least I exercised. Gonna try to wear myself out today so that I can sleep tonight all the way through. I've been waking up around 3 or so nightly for awhile. I knew I'd be dealing with emotional stuff-- I forgot how _bad_ it is....Still not willing to give it up. Instead of eating I'm going the opposite. I have no interest in food at all. I can see that switching so easily though. I'm well aware of


Woohoo for a new coat. And the waking up at 4am--I hear you. That is now my daily rise and shine time. It stinks I usually fall back asleep about 5 for a little bit, but I am pooped. I just want to sleep through the night 2 days in a row! Hang in there on the emotional stuff. And I wonder if the weight is still coming off, if you should put together an eating plan for a couple of days. And kind of make yourself eat something. I don't know how concerned you are about it, but having a plan might help things keep from swinging the other way.



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD for Saturday--2 parts:
> Name 5 things you are thankful for. Only 2 of which can be family and friends.
> 1.  Warm house
> 2.  New shampoo by pantene that I splurged on ($5) and loving the way it feels!  (just got out of tub!)
> 3.  My family - every last one of them.
> 4.  View from my backyard looking like a Bob Timberlake painting
> 5.  My BL friends, and a few IRL, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Name 1 thing since this challenge began, that you are proud of. Even the new people can come up with something for this, and if you can't I will help you!
> 
> I hit my lowest point weight wise during the challenge.  I need to get back to it, quickly.  (Off by 4).


Great list Taryn.



tggrrstarr said:


> Ok all of you cat people, I need help!  My kitty has gone into heat and won't stop yowling!  We are on day 5 and it's gotten worse, especially at night. I was planning to fix her in Jan, now I need to find the money to do it sooner. In the meantime, how do I get her to calm down?  She is driving us crazy!  Thanks!


I don't have any answers, but good luck!

Well, I did get really nauseous for about an hour this afternoon, about an hour and a half after my run. Mike lectured my about not drinking enough while running. It's just very bizarre, because I feel great when I finish, and then it just hits me.

Hope everyone has a good evening. Long day. I am pooped. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## my3princes

It seems that all 5 of us are under the weather now.  I really hope this is a fast moving virus as I can't take time off now.


----------



## my3princes

Good Night


----------



## Rose&Mike

flipflopmom said:


> I hit my lowest point weight wise during the challenge.  I need to get back to it, quickly.  (Off by 4).
> Talk to you soon!


I have found as long as I get on it quick, I am able to get back to maintain pretty quickly.

Kathy--so glad Michael had a nice birthday. And great job on the 4 miles!



my3princes said:


> It seems that all 5 of us are under the weather now.  I really hope this is a fast moving virus as I can't take time off now.



Hope you all are feeling better quickly!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD for Sunday:*
What is your favorite holiday movie?


----------



## SettinSail

Hello Ladies !  

I am going to try to do a quick post today.  Not going to do multi-qouting, I can get sucked into being on here for an hour or two easily  Sorry if I miss anyone but I hope all are doing well and  to anyone who needs it today.  We have had a good low-key weekend, mostly hanging around the house.  Still very cold here, highs in the 20's.  No new snow this weekend but 8 inches are expected in the next 3 days  DH went with me to get groceries yesterday since I didn't drive any last week with all the snow & ice on the roads.  He was impatient and said MY GOD!   Are you going to go up and down EVERY aisle  Hopefully, we will not have to shop together every week this winter  I kept sending him off to get something like go get some eggs and then I could go on to the next aisle and he would have a hard time finding me, whew we were both worn out after that.  I have the chicken tortilla soup in the crockpot and it smells good! Thanks again Nicole!  We went to see A Christmas Carol at the community theater last night and it was awful!  DH says I am too harsh but I've seen a couple of other shows there and they were good.  We missed the UNC v Kentucky game and UNC won !!!   Wouldn't ya know? 

Thanks to everyone who commented about clothes fitting differently.  That makes me feel ALOT better.  I was thinking I should have been down atleast 2sizes by now.  And, where it is coming off of.  My rear has been the most affected, it is great!  But, waist and thighs I don't feel like I am seeing enough reduction in.  And I would love to lose my "matronly bosom", it's slowly getting better but not there yet.  Patience, patience I guess.

*Tggrrstar*  My scale has also been acting wierd.  It shows me all kinds of numbers before settling on the final one, it's like I'm on the Biggest Loser TV show  If I get back to the US and find out I haven't lost as much as I think I will be devastated!  Hope yours (and mine) are not broken!  Congrats on losing 2.2!!!

*Kathy*to Michael!!!   Sounds like a fun weekend and so much better than lots of 9 year olds running around.  What a great age. Enjoy him at this age - you have a couple good years left

*Rose*  I will definitely be trying on lots of clothes when I am home.  We do some major shopping since our Euros go so far in the USA. One euro is about 1.35 dollars.  Everything in the US is so cheap compared to over here. I spent 169 euros getting DS new waterproof boots  Well, OK he had to have the Timberlands and I am a sucker...
I am also finding winter to be so challenging both for eating and exercising.  I did the elliptical today and yesterday.  Unless it clears up here, I'm not going to run outside until I get back home.  Then I can run for 3 weeks there and re-evaluate when we get back.  
LOVE your new sig pics!   You look great!
Thanks for being our coach this week.  Sorry about the gamecocks, I am surprised they were in the SEC championship, that's awesome!   Alabama who???

*Cupcaker*  Congrats on the 120's  AWESOME!!!
The last time I was in the 120's, I was 26 years old.  I had just finished WW for the first time and lost 20 pounds from 148 to 128 and made my lifetime goal.  I don't think I will ever see that again.  That started my lifelong pattern of losing and then gaining even more than I started at.  It took me a long time to realize WW does not work for me, I probably started and stopped it 20 or 25 times, no exaggeration!  Every time I woke up and had to measure my cereal, I felt angry and depressed all day

*Nicole*  Thanks for the recipe !!!

*LisaH*  Oops, I meant to say yaktrax, I was calling them the wrong thing.  I had not thought about how they will affect PF.  
My orthotics are so hard, I thought it would not matter but I need to be careful!  Winter is throwing every challenge possible at me!

*Maria* higs for the school situation with your son.  Prayers and PD for all our MS kids here, boys and girls.  What a challenging age!

*Lindsay*  Go ahead and give your hubby an extra long hug, I dare ya!!!  Maybe when he's walking out the door to work....but....he'll still remember it later anyway if he's like mine  (just kidding!)
Great news on the updated conference, sounds like the one you should have gotten to begin with  I remember when my DS was in K and she told me at the 1st conference he was not yet reading and many others were and I was so freaked out but at the end of the year he was the top reader in the class!   But then she had to add that it was an odd year and no students had gotten to reading levels like some of her previous years

*Deb*  Hope you and the family are feeling better soon!

*Tayrn*  CONGRATS on the Hokie victory!!!  Sounds like the tree farm was fun but cold and snowy.  We got snow back home too but not as much as you did there. for everything going on.  Keep venting away, I wish I had better advice.  I enjoy reading your posts and seeing everything you have going on.  It exhausts me!

*CC* Hope you are feeling better!   Glad the job is going great!

*Dona*  Take care of your knee and keep us posted!

*50's jayne*  Hooray for a new coat 

For all you kitty lovers, my friend just posted on FB that her cat kept her up all night playing the game "The Floor is Made of Lava"

That just cracked me up!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!  13 more days left in our challenge!  That is enough time to finish strong if you start RIGHT NOW!!!

Talk to ya Monday
Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Sunday:*
> What is your favorite holiday movie?




Polar Express 

Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

Rose&Mike said:


> *I have found as long as I get on it quick, I am able to get back to maintain pretty quickly.*



THIS!!    is my new reality - I just have to stay on top of myself EVERY DAY,
just keep aware of how it is going and make gentle corrections when needed and never give up!

Shawn


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Rose,* you ran 9 miles on the dreadmill -- you so totally !  Sorry that you felt bad later.  

*Dona,* so sorry about the knee.    Congrats to DS for induction to another honor society!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I hope it warms a bit for you soon Lisa. .  I cant say enough how much I am dreading possibly having to do more than 30 min on the TM.  I am praying for a mild winter here



Thanks for saying this, Lindsay!    I was getting a little worried that the whole TM should be easier but I think that I just have to work through it and trust the training plan will work.  (Or as Maria would say "trust the force!" ).

Last night we watched a Disney Parks promo on Netflix about Animal Kingdom.  It made me so homesick for WDW so I am glad I am less than 90 days away from being there -- but then I also started to feel sad 'cause DH and DS won't be there with me.  When I told them that DH said "Oh, I'm sure you'll get over that very quickly once you're there!"  

Hope that you can take a nap, *Susan!* 

Any chance that you could get snowed in, *Taryn?* 

Sorry about the kitty thing, *tggrstarr.*  50sjayne is a kitty expert -- hopefully she will chime in.  

*Kathy,* glad that Michael enjoyed his birthday.  Get some rest, girl!   

*Deb,* hope that you are all feeling better soon!  



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Sunday:*
> What is your favorite holiday movie?



Charlie Brown Christmas -- it's a classic!   



SettinSail said:


> *LisaH*  Oops, I meant to say yaktrax, I was calling them the wrong thing.  I had not thought about how they will affect PF.    My orthotics are so hard, I thought it would not matter but I need to be careful!  Winter is throwing every challenge possible at me!



My orthotics are hard too.  I cannot run in them.  I have some different inserts that I use in my running shoes that I got with my shoes.  I'm still experimenting to see what works best for me as I increase my distance.  You are a trouper to get out there and run in the horrible weather you've been having, Shawn!  

*Thought you all might like this calendar about 31 Days to Healthier Holidays from sparkepeople.com -- even though it is the 5th!  *

http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/calendar_2007-12.pdf

Have a great day all!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Sunday:*
> What is your favorite holiday movie?



I'm going to say The Grinch with Jim Carrey. I love that movie, no matter how many times I see it, it's still fresh and funny. 



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for saying this, Lindsay!    I was getting a little worried that the whole TM should be easier but I think that I just have to work through it and trust the training plan will work.  (Or as Maria would say "trust the force!" ).



What I find extremely helpful on the TM for long distances is to literally have a mental list of things I'm working through. Work, Christmas activities, etc. After awhile the running becomes rote, so I use the time to figure out logistics, tasks, appropriate responses to inappropriate people, etc. 

It's also key to have some great music on my ipod! Lately I'm really enjoying music from "Glee". 

Yesterday was crazy-busy, but went really well. DS and I hit the mall virtually when it opened, and we were leaving around noon, just when it was getting really crowded and people could fight over our parking space  

We decorated the tree in the afternoon, then dh and I went grocery shopping. I loaded up on fruit -- clementines, apples, bananas, even a pineapple! 

I also got the ingredients for a new holiday appetizer I'm excited to try -- excited because it will create easy, single-serve portions, not because it's particularly good for you -- anyway, you just take an ounce of brie and apple or pear slices and place them in an individual crescent roll, pinch it and bake as normal. This will be a great way for me to enjoy a holiday treat, without going overboard. Everyone gets their own, so I will know I've had about 200 calories with one, and know I don't want to go to 400 with 2!

Today I got up and ran 4M, and now I'm going to get going on , straightening, etc. I'm sending the guys to church so I can have some time to make progress without interruption. I also need to think about making it out to the flea market to pick up throw-away clothes for the WDW Half and Princess. I know I'll probably need them in Jan., not sure in Feb. I like to have a sweatshirt and pants to wear during the long wait for the race to start, so I'm comfortable. It was so cold last year before the WDW Half, I am going to make sure I'm prepared! 

Maria


----------



## 50sjayne

tggrrstarr said:


> Ok all of you cat people, I need help!  My kitty has gone into heat and won't stop yowling!  We are on day 5 and it's gotten worse, especially at night. I was planning to fix her in Jan, now I need to find the money to do it sooner. In the meantime, how do I get her to calm down?  She is driving us crazy!  Thanks!



Ohh-- am definitely _not_ an expert on this...(I am the queen of spay and neuter) just don't let her out! I know from volunteering at the shelter they are all Houdini when in heat. All I can think of right are general mood calmers for cats, feliway and rescue remedy. Feliway you can find anywhere pet products are sold-- the plug ins are the best, Bachs rescue remedy is harder to find-- you can find it sometimes in general health food stores or stores that stock lots of supplements. It's a human thing too-- I know they use it on rowdy prisoners at the police station sometimes--like the bums/drunks. You just put some on their ears.

Fav Holiday movie?
Muppet Family Christmas. 
Favorite special-- Pee Wee's Christmas!


----------



## flipflopmom

Sunday QOTD:
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.  Hands down.  We quoted it all day yesterday!


BUT - Charlie Brown Christmas is my favorite TV show!


----------



## cclovesdis

I am feeling better this morning. I haven't had much to eat yet though. Lots of water, so that is good. I am going to go a few days without having any milk and see if that helps at all. I did okay yesterday and then had a rough evening. No vomitting, but lots of cramping. I was up and down until close to midnight and then slept for a much-needed long time.

Thanks for all your concern!

I will hopefully be back later for replies. I do have to tutor today, but otherwise, my only other plan is church.

Mini-Challenge for Sundary, 12/5: Prepare everything you need for tomorrow before you go to bed tonight.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

This morning started off with malware problems on my computer! I think I have it straightened out, but what a pain. The disk defragmenter is still running. I am usually really careful about what I click on so not sure how this happened. Hope everyone is having a good day. I'm going to break down and take a nap I think. I hate to waste the day, but I ran in a skirt yesterday, and had some horrible chafing which woke me up a bunch last night. That and I was up at 4 again. When Mike saw it he was surprised that I kept running. I told him girls are tougher than boys. You would think I would have learned how to put the right amount of anti-chafing stuff on by now, though. Oh well. I think this afternoon I am going to head to Dick's and look for another pair of pants or shorts to run in for the winter.

Have a great day! I'll do some replies later this afternoon.


----------



## Cupcaker

its all been so busy since friday morning.  sorry i havent had time to do replies.  the party went great.  we had some of the most creative, beautiful gingerbread houses made.  One other little thing that happened at the party... BF proposed  I was crying the whole entire time.  We had a lot of friends and family around.  I have class in ten minutes, but I'll be back on later tonight for more details.


----------



## tggrrstarr

50sjayne said:


> Ohh-- am definitely _not_ an expert on this...(I am the queen of spay and neuter) just don't let her out! I know from volunteering at the shelter they are all Houdini when in heat. All I can think of right are general mood calmers for cats, feliway and rescue remedy. Feliway you can find anywhere pet products are sold-- the plug ins are the best, Bachs rescue remedy is harder to find-- you can find it sometimes in general health food stores or stores that stock lots of supplements. It's a human thing too-- I know they use it on rowdy prisoners at the police station sometimes--like the bums/drunks. You just put some on their ears.
> 
> Fav Holiday movie?
> Muppet Family Christmas.
> Favorite special-- Pee We's Christmas!


 
Thanks for the advice!  I will look for those tomorrow!  She is a lot calmer today so far, my DH reports. 

I love Muppets Family Christmas!  I can't find it anywhere this year though, and my VCR is long gone, lol. 

TOM made a show today, but I will not let that affect my week this time!  I will remain in control today & tomorrow!  It will be over soon!  Day off tomorrow, I am gonna get spoiled having Mondays off. More later.


----------



## donac

QOTD  I have a few.  Holiday Inn and White Christmas.  White Christmas brings me back to child hood.  When that movie came on the neighbors would come over (because we had a color tv) and it would be a party.  I also love Mr. Magoo's Christmas Carol.  I know I am dating myself.


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose&Mike said:


> I will be back with replies later, but got to make the grocery list--our friends are coming over and clean!
> 
> I am very happy to say that I ran 9 MILES!!!! on the dreadmill today. I stopped at 4 for 2 or 3 minutes for a potty break, but otherwise ran the whole thing and didn't even take walk breaks!!! So far I feel pretty good, but the nausea usally hits me at about an hour or so, so still waiting to see.
> 
> *QOTD for Saturday--2 parts:
> Name 5 things you are thankful for. Only 2 of which can be family and friends.
> 
> Name 1 thing since this challenge began, that you are proud of. Even the new people can come up with something for this, and if you can't I will help you!*
> I'll be back later!



1. All of my BL friends and your endless support
2. My new job
3. Finding the perfect doctor
4. Being others' role model (this may sound egotistical, but being appreciated is a basic need)
5. My sister and BIL and that their marriage is everything they could have ever asked for

Part 2- I lost weight when I couldn't exercise because of my fractured foot.



lisah0711 said:


> Yep, the smilie police come after you if you have more than 25 images in your post.  This happens to me if I have more than a page or so of replies because apparently I am smilie dependent.    They don't really come after you, you just can't post your message until you get below the magic number.  If I'm over one or two I will delete but it if is alot I will just use cut and paste and do two posts.  I don't want the poof fairy to visit me after I've spent a lot of time replying!



Thanks!  That makes much more sense now. 

*Dona*: Congrats to DS! 

 and PD for your upcoming MRI.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> CC Im glad to hear you are doing better this morning.  My stomach has not been feeling right lately either and I know its because we have eaten out more than usual this past week or two.  I think you have a good plan to only eat at home or things you know you are ok with.  Thanks for the great mini challenge today.  I always hug my boys extra long so maybe I will give my dh a good hug today.....although he always thinks that should lead to something.... sorry TMI.



 Can I just add that I am thankful for how much you and everyone else make me laugh? I can always come here when I'm feeling down and someone will have unknowningly cheered me up. I truly appreciate this! 

Thanks for the good wishes!  Glad you spoke with DS's teacher and  for his progress! I found 2 entire curriculums in my teaching stuff if you are interested. There is a 3rd that is missing the final book, but since the first is there, there shouldn't be a problem.



50sjayne said:


> Well I went and looked around some today and found a really nice black, long wool coat for $41.99 at Ross that had been reduced from $60. It fits nice and it's the same % of wool blend as the one at Costco so I feel pretty good about it. The one at Costco was hip length, this is knee.



Sounds nice! 

Hope you are feeling better. 

*Taryn*: I thought of you when I started to see flakes an hour or so ago. Unbelievable that in New England we are seeing flakes and in VA you have inches. 

 on AK.[/QUOTE]


----------



## cclovesdis

tggrrstarr said:


> Ok all of you cat people, I need help!  My kitty has gone into heat and won't stop yowling!  We are on day 5 and it's gotten worse, especially at night. I was planning to fix her in Jan, now I need to find the money to do it sooner. In the meantime, how do I get her to calm down?  She is driving us crazy!  Thanks!



 Sorry, I'm of no help. Thanks *50sjayne*!

*Kathy*: Glad the party went well! 



Rose&Mike said:


> CC--hope you are feeling better.



Thanks!  Good day so far. I said that yesterday afternoon though. 



my3princes said:


> It seems that all 5 of us are under the weather now.  I really hope this is a fast moving virus as I can't take time off now.



Feel better! 



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Sunday:*
> What is your favorite holiday movie?



I know I'm 26, but I still love Eloise and her Christmas special. 

*Shawn*:  I have that problem with my mother. She can't fathom the idea of going down every aisle.  She gave up on shopping with me. 

Thanks for the good wishes! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> the flea market to pick up throw-away clothes for the WDW Half and Princess. I know I'll probably need them in Jan., not sure in Feb.



I can't believe you are doing both! 

*Rose*: Hope your computer problems are solved and that you were able to get some sleep.
some replies later this afternoon.[/QUOTE]



Cupcaker said:


> its all been so busy since friday morning.  sorry i havent had time to do replies.  the party went great.  we had some of the most creative, beautiful gingerbread houses made.  One other little thing that happened at the party... BF proposed  I was crying the whole entire time.  We had a lot of friends and family around.  I have class in ten minutes, but I'll be back on later tonight for more details.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad the party went well, too. 



tggrrstarr said:


> I will remain in control today & tomorrow!  It will be over soon!



 Way to take control!

Have a great night everyone!

CC


----------



## Rose&Mike

SettinSail said:


> I am also finding winter to be so challenging both for eating and exercising.  I did the elliptical today and yesterday.  Unless it clears up here, I'm not going to run outside until I get back home.  Then I can run for 3 weeks there and re-evaluate when we get back.
> LOVE your new sig pics!   You look great!
> Shawn




FWIW, I started working out again in January. I only did the elliptical and strength and occasionally really light running/walking until April. By then my long sessions on the elliptical were 90 minutes. I found the elliptical to be a really good substitute for running and when I finally started running again in April found the transition to be pretty easy--though I did start out with short runs. In the past I have never gotten past 5 miles without  an injury of some sort. The elliptical seems to really stretch my calves and make them stronger--I know there is argument that you shouldn't use elliptical as crosstraining, but I have found that as long as I keep the incline below 5 and the resistance at a 3 o4 it works great for me. So, if you have to spend a little bit of extra time on the elliptical until the weather breaks, I don't think it's too terrible. The biggest difference of course is the impact, but when I am on the elliptical I am moving--I treat it like a run essentially. 

And thanks. I am enjoying the new sig pics as well. I was signature free for a while, and decided I needed a reminder of why I am killing myself some days. Two of the pictures are from the W&D half in October. Have you ever read--why the french don't diet? I am not a measurer either, but I am a firm believer in portion control. Just a different way of looking at it. I don't buy into every thing the books says, but a lot of it makes sense to me.



SettinSail said:


> Polar Express
> 
> Shawn


This was DS's favorite holiday book as a child. We had traditions about reading it, etc. The pictures are so gorgeous. We have never seen the movie, just because we loved the book so much we hate to mess with the memories. I've heard the movie is great!



SettinSail said:


> THIS!!    is my new reality - I just have to stay on top of myself EVERY DAY,
> just keep aware of how it is going and make gentle corrections when needed and never give up!
> 
> Shawn


It's quite the aha moment when you figure it out, isn't it?



lisah0711 said:


> Last night we watched a Disney Parks promo on Netflix about Animal Kingdom.  It made me so homesick for WDW so I am glad I am less than 90 days away from being there -- but then I also started to feel sad 'cause DH and DS won't be there with me.  When I told them that DH said "*Oh, I'm sure you'll get over that very quickly once you're there!"  *
> 
> My orthotics are hard too.  I cannot run in them.  I have some different inserts that I use in my running shoes that I got with my shoes.  I'm still experimenting to see what works best for me as I increase my distance.  You are a trouper to get out there and run in the horrible weather you've been having, Shawn!
> 
> Have a great day all!


That sounds like something Mike would say. He would probably say--I'm sure you'll force yourself to have a good time by yourself. I'm glad you brought up the inserts/ orthotics stuff earlier. I have only been wearing them occasionally and I'm having less issues. I think my new shoes have a stiffer heal box and the inserts aren't as needed. Distance definitely makes different things twinge!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm going to say The Grinch with Jim Carrey. I love that movie, no matter how many times I see it, it's still fresh and funny.
> 
> What I find extremely helpful on the TM for long distances is to literally have a mental list of things I'm working through. Work, Christmas activities, etc. After awhile the running becomes rote, so I use the time to figure out logistics, tasks, appropriate responses to inappropriate people, etc.
> 
> It's also key to have some great music on my ipod! Lately I'm really enjoying music from "Glee".
> 
> Maria


That's a great plan for the treadmill, Maria. I also sometimes play mental games. Like I can't look at the display until a song is over. Or if I'm tired I have to countdown from 60 until I can turn it down. A lot of times I am fine after 60 and it was just a moment of sluggishness. I do a lot of counting and math in my head. And I don't really like math (sorry Dona) but I found it to be a great distraction. And I loved the Grinch movie!



50sjayne said:


> Fav Holiday movie?
> Muppet Family Christmas.
> Favorite special-- Pee We's Christmas!


I love the Muppets!



flipflopmom said:


> Sunday QOTD:
> National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.  Hands down.  We quoted it all day yesterday!
> 
> 
> BUT - Charlie Brown Christmas is my favorite TV show!


You know, I have never seen the NL CV movie. I might have to get that from Netflix.

CC--glad you are feeling better!



Cupcaker said:


> One other little thing that happened at the party... BF proposed  I was crying the whole entire time.  We had a lot of friends and family around.  I have class in ten minutes, but I'll be back on later tonight for more details.


That's wonderful! Congratulations!!!!! 



tggrrstarr said:


> I will remain in control today & tomorrow!  It will be over soon!  Day off tomorrow, I am gonna get spoiled having Mondays off. More later.


Great attitude!

Dona--how is the knee?

*Pamela--Hope things are still improving for your DH. Thinking of you. *

Well, had a very lazy day. My stomach was a little yucky today, but that could be the bud light and taco soup from last night. I think we nipped the malware in the bud, so that's good. I must say, that I am very motivated to keep the house clean this time. I think just doing the daily bathroom wipe downs has shown us that just a few minutes a day makes it so much easier in the long run. Hoping to apply that to other stuff like vacuuming and picking up. I am burned out on going on vacation and leaving a messy house behind. 

We booked our magical express today and found out how to mail a package to BWV. We have found that it's better when flying out of our airport to avoid checking a bag if at all possible. We are a regional airport and lots of flights get cancelled. If you don't have checked bags they can get you on another flight a lot faster. Since it looks like it may be cool while we are in FL I am going to ship jeans and sweaters and food and we're just going to all take our backpacks and a carry on. We're also looking at doing one of the segway tours at epcot. I need to do a little more research on it.

DS called me. He should be studying for exams, but has been busy getting all his stuff together for his internship interview tomorrow. He is very nervous but excited. The beginning of the semester was so rough for him, that I am really glad to see things turning around. Even if they don't take him, it's very exciting to get asked to interview.

Ok guess that's it for now.


----------



## disneymom2one

I haven't posted in a long, long time (after winning the summer challenge).  It's just been a crazy semester.  Our teen has Asperger's and it's been a very, very difficult transition to high school.  It's taken so much out of me to see her struggle (not academically but socially).  My husband and I also teach college math and he was exceptionally busy this semester.  It's just been a very crazy and stressful time for the three of us.

The good news is that I have continued to lose throughout the challenge.  I began my new journey almost exactly seven months ago.  I weighed 238 (down somewhat from a high of about 260) then and today I weigh 176.  I still have a lot to go but I'm extremely gratified to have lost 62 pounds (about 80 overall).

Anyway, I just wanted to check in for a moment.  I still read your posts every day and wish I could have contributed more.  You all inspire me.

Here's my list of five things I'm thankful for.
1)  My daughter and my husband.  They are the absolute center of my world and my everything.  My daughter is the bravest person I know.  She lost oxygen at birth and has struggled mightily (and probably always will) but she's so determined to make a life for herself.  My husband is a fantastic father to her and also routinely walks five miles with me at 3:30 am because that's literally sometimes the only time we have all day.
2)  My sister - we've become best friends since losing our parents a few years ago.
3)  My job - I love it and am grateful to have it.
4)  Losing weight.  Fitting into regular size clothes.  Being able to walk for five or more miles a day when I couldn't even make it around the block seven months ago.
5)  Our big trip - WDW for a couple of days, the auto train up to Virginia, DC, Williamsburg, and then a couple of days at Hilton Head.  We leave in 11 days.  Having DVC makes it all the better.


----------



## donac

Rose, The knee is still sore.  I have to find the heating pad.  The heating things that you can put in the microwave won't work since we think the micro is on its way out.  It sounds like it is sparking with metal in it. 

If you have any questions about a segway tour just ask.  We did it a couple years ago.  My family was the entire tour.  My family, ds's gf, and my sister's family.  Dh dropped out of the tour before we got out in Epcot because he felt uncomfortable on the segway.  

We had the earliest tour.  I have a picture of my dh, sons and gf in front of SE and there is no one around.  No one thought to get me in the picture but it is fun to see the family with no one around. 

If you do book a tour you may not want to the earliest tour unless you have a car.  There is no transport to Epcot early.  My sister and her family were staying at the BW and could not get in early in the International Gateway so they had to drive over to the front entrance of Epcot. 

Ceremony was nice this morning.  I have just been relaxing this afternoon.  I have to put the brownies in the oven for my math team and then I am going to sit and quilt some.

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## Cupcaker

Replies first...

*Pamela*-did they come up with a plan for rehab and time to go home?
*Lisa*- congrats on being number 1 on sparkspeople.  I appreciate your updates and links to articles from sparkspeople.  Im never really on it, but what you post has been really helpful.  And wow, I really didnt know we have limits on smilies.
*Maria*- thats great WW is working well for you.  Let us know how it goes.  I laughed at DSs electronic-free time.  Its crazy how kids cant deal without their electronics.
*Nicole*- that chicken tortilla soup sounds yummy.
*Dona*- PD so that there isnt major damage so you dont need surgery.  Glad you headed down to the tree farm anyways, that picture sounds amazing.  Thanks for posting about Tangled.  My DF has been wanting to see it.
*Rose*-  good luck to Tom for his interview!  That sounds like it would be exciting to do being where its located.   for you.  Love the Girls are tougher than boys line you gave to Mike.  How exciting that your trip is coming up soon!
*Taryn*- I loved your story about DH and AK.  This will be a memory she will always have.  The snow was perfect.  Im happy it gave you a peace of mind. Hugs.  Yay for the perfect tree! Hope you have fun decorating.
*Kathy*- How did your cake come out? Glad the party went really well.
*Shawn*- that totally makes sense with the snow on how much more energy it takes.  Just think, youre getting double the workout 
*Tiggerstrr*- yay for clothes shopping! You are doing great with your weight loss
*50sjayne*-  wow Harvey does sound like ringleader status.  Hope you feel better, physically and mentally, soon.
*Lindsay*- crossing my fingers you win!  What a great night you had.  The songs are too cute.  Glad you got the conference you had wanted.  Im sure it made all the difference.
*Deb*- Yay for the mickey mirror.
*Dvccruiser*- Glad to hear Dylan is doing well! 
*CC*- I hope you feel better soon.  It doesnt sound like fun
*Disneymom2one*- congratulations on your continued success.  Have a great time on your upcoming trip!


----------



## mikamah

Cupcaker said:


> its all been so busy since friday morning.  sorry i havent had time to do replies.  the party went great.  we had some of the most creative, beautiful gingerbread houses made.  One other little thing that happened at the party... BF proposed  I was crying the whole entire time.  We had a lot of friends and family around.  I have class in ten minutes, but I'll be back on later tonight for more details.


 Congratulations!!!  How exciting!  Will it be a disney wedding????? 



cclovesdis said:


> 1 I thought of you when I started to see flakes an hour or so ago. Unbelievable that in New England we are seeing flakes and in VA you have inches.


I thought the exact same thing.  I'm am feeling very lucky I'm in new england right now and still able to get outside and run/walk.  It makes me very nervous to even think about running in the snow and ice, so as long at the snow stays away, I'll be happy.


Rose&Mike said:


> FWIW, I started working out again in January. I only did the elliptical and strength and occasionally really light running/walking until April. By then my long sessions on the elliptical were 90 minutes. I found the elliptical to be a really good substitute for running and when I finally started running again in April found the transition to be pretty easy--though I did start out with short runs.
> 
> We booked our magical express today and found out how to mail a package to BWV. We have found that it's better when flying out of our airport to avoid checking a bag if at all possible. We are a regional airport and lots of flights get cancelled. If you don't have checked bags they can get you on another flight a lot faster. Since it looks like it may be cool while we are in FL I am going to ship jeans and sweaters and food and we're just going to all take our backpacks and a carry on. We're also looking at doing one of the segway tours at epcot. I need to do a little more research on it.
> 
> DS called me. He should be studying for exams, but has been busy getting all his stuff together for his internship interview tomorrow. He is very nervous but excited. The beginning of the semester was so rough for him, that I am really glad to see things turning around. Even if they don't take him, it's very exciting to get asked to interview.


I tried my sister eliptical a couple times, and it is one great workout.  I know you're using some of the same muscles as running, but it's much lower impact on your joints, so I would think it would be good for cross traiing.  
Yay for magic express and your trip!!  It will be here before you know it.  I knoe these 3 weeks fly by after michael's b-day til christmas.  Glad ds is doing well this week, and i hope his interview goes well.  Will he know if he gets the internship before you go away?   



donac said:


> I have an MRI scheduled for Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> I am not in a very good mood.  My knee had me up at 2:30 this morning.
> 
> Tomorrow back down to Rowan to see ds2 get inducted into another Honor society.  This time we can see the induction.  we will leave right after church tomorrow morning.


So sorry about the knee.  Glad you're able to get in for an MRI so quickly, and i hope it shows minor injury and you're feeling better soon.  Congrats to ds.  You must be so proud of him.  


mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have kept running which has now been 8 months going.  Its the longest I ever kept up with something since having my kids.
> 
> I wanted to let everyone know that I took all your great advice and emailed ryans teacher about the conference.  She called me and we had a great 30 min conversation.  Its how I thought his original conference should have gone.  She re evaluated him prior to calling me.  He has improved greatly in all areas.  She said in the beginning she was a little worried since he seemed to struggle a bit but since has seen a light bulb go on in him and he is doing so well.  She said he is happy and gets along well with the other kids.  She thinks he will do just fine.  I told her how much I appreciated her taking the time.  I felt so much better...so thank you for all your advice again.  Taryn your off the hook...no smack down is needed.


Isn't is amazing that 8 months later you are still running.  So happy you were able to speak with Ryan's teacher and she was more receptive and helpful.  It's so nice to hear he's doing well, and glad you're feeling better about it all.  





flipflopmom said:


> Got the tree, it was gorgeous!  Started snowing on the way over, POURED snow there, walked right up to the perfect tree, just a great time.  Took the girls to the parade, it was so very cold and snowy. The hay they were supposed sit on was covered, so we got blankets and a sleeping bag out of the car for the kids to sit on.  When they rode by, I could tell AK was miserable.  They didn't have enough layers on bottom - it wasn't supposed to start snowing hard for a few more hours.  We were hoping they could wrap up in the blankets, but ended up sitting on them.  Brought them home, put them in a warm bath, wrapped them up.  We've got 3-4 inches, and were only supposed to get 1 !  Getting more tonight - postponing PC show until next Sunday.  The roads around here are ROUGH - foot of blue ridge mtns.
> 
> Been a rough evening - caught AK lying to her friends via email and text.  Attention seeking stuff, got me pretty scared for her.


Glad you got the perfect tree and made it home safe with all that snow.  I love the smell of the tree in the house.  
Hugs on the stress and AK.  It is so hard to watch them struggle, and as they get older and need to grow and become more independant.  I hope she's doing ok, and you're able to talk things out.  


my3princes said:


> It seems that all 5 of us are under the weather now.  I really hope this is a fast moving virus as I can't take time off now.


 Hugs to all of you.  I hope it's fast moving and you're already getting over it.  I keep meaning to say I looooove the sparkly snowman in your siggie.  You have the cutest clipart. 



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Sunday:*
> What is your favorite holiday movie?


 It's a wonderful life.  I have to watch it every year.  I remember one Christmas day before i had michael I was supposed to work 11am-7pm, but got out at 3, but instead of going to the family gathering, I came home to my quiet, peaceful condo, made a cup of tea, and watched that movie.  



SettinSail said:


> DH went with me to get groceries yesterday since I didn't drive any last week with all the snow & ice on the roads.  He was impatient and said MY GOD!   Are you going to go up and down EVERY aisle.  Hopefully, we will not have to shop together every week this winter. I kept sending him off to get something like go get some eggs and then I could go on to the next aisle and he would have a hard time finding me, whew we were both worn out after that.


 He sounds like ds.  I love going to the grocery store alone.



SettinSail said:


> *Kathy*to Michael!!!   Sounds like a fun weekend and so much better than lots of 9 year olds running around.  What a great age. Enjoy him at this age - you have a couple good years left.


What do you mean, only a couple of years left!  All I hear about middle school makes me want to freeze time right here.  It's such a tough time and so hard to let your kids go and make decisions on their own, and learn from them.  



SettinSail said:


> Every time I woke up and had to measure my cereal, I felt angry and depressed all day


  That is so funny.  I have always done well with ww when I follow it.  I'm tempted to rejoin to check out the new program, but I don't want to spend the money.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> "Do or do not, there is no try".
> 
> I went ahead and did my 10M this afternoon. Ok, gotta track down dh so we can decide how to sanction ds. He brought home his progress report today and instead of the A+ he had in Music Theory last quarter, he has a D  He says it's because it's only based on one pop quiz -- needless to say that is not acceptable, and now we have to figure out how to motivate him and at the same time allow him to participate in church youth group, and our family holiday activities. I think this might call for surrendering the I-pod Touch for awhile, or some tv-less nights. I told him he couldn't use anything electronic until dh and I discussed it. It's been less than 2 hours and he has no idea what to do with himself. I suggested homework or reading, but apparently that is much too old-fashioned


Love the "do or do not, there is no try" quote.  I don't think I know of one child who has entered middle school, and not struggled with their schedule and assignments and grades.  My niece truly struggled all 3 years, and once she hit 9th grade it was like she was a different girl and has been doing very well.  Hugs to you and ds.  Hang in there. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My pop pop passed away in march and when we were trick or treating Nicholas my 3 year old pointed to a bright star and said...oh theres pop pop.  I was like what do you mean? He said pop pop george went to heaven and now when I see a star thats him.  Then he was waving and saying hi pop pop...miss you.  Needless to say I was in tears.  I have no idea where a 3 year old came up with this.  It amazed me and now when we see the bright star out at night the boys always yell hi pop pop.  So i think its true that no matter how young they are they will always carry those special people in their hearts.
> 
> Tonight we went through lights in the parkway which is basicall about a 3 mile drive through a christmas village set up.  At the end they have a barn with crafts and santa.  The boys loved it and while we were driving and listening to xmas songs ryan sang along.  Here are his words:
> 
> Im dreaming of a "wise" christmas  and "Elise" Navidad.  We were cracking up.
> 
> The best part was we got a raffle ticket to fill out to win a 3 night disney resort vacation airfare included for a family of 4. Wouldnt that be nice to win.  Cross your fingers for me!


So sweet, Nicholas pointing at the stars and seeing pop pop.   Love Ryan's lyrics.  So funny.  And my fingers are cross you'll win that trip!!!!



flipflopmom said:


> On a good note - IT's SATURDAY!  The only heathens I have to deal with today are my own!


 I love how you can always see the positives through the stress of all you have going on.  Hope your heathens were well behaved the rest of the weekend.  



cclovesdis said:


> Anyway, I'm feeling better this morning. I've been asleep pretty much since 6 PM last night.
> 
> Mini-Challenge for Saturday, 12/4: Give someone a longer than usual hug today.


Glad you're feeling better today.  I did give michael an extra big hug yesterday.  He was a tiny bit sad he was leaving his favorite number 8 and turning 9.  He actually wouldn't admit to being 9 until 4:09 pm when he was born.



lisah0711 said:


> this hen with one chick thing can really wind you up at times!    I worried about so much stuff with DS that never came to pass.  I try to remind myself about that when I'm wound up and clucking around!
> 
> Yesterday's long run on the TM was a stinker.  Next week I will try the walking track or maybe we will have a thaw for my long run.  I don't mind the shorter runs on the TM.


I can so envision you clucking around the house.  Maybe I'll try clucking the next time I feel like screaming at the kid and see if that brings the stress level down.  
Sorry the treadmill is not very fun.  I did my run/walk with my brother, and just to let you know, I will not be much of a talker during the princess.  I'm so glad we'll have so much time before the race starts to chat that we can just worry about breathing during the race.  I should probably start thinking about a fanny pack or something to carry my camera/cell phone etc.  Have you thought about that yet?  

Do any of you experienced racers have any suggestions?  



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Saturday--2 parts:
> Name 5 things you are thankful for. Only 2 of which can be family and friends.
> 
> Name 1 thing since this challenge began, that you are proud of. Even the new people can come up with something for this, and if you can't I will help you!*


1. my family, especially ds michael.
2.my friends, locally and here on the dis.
3. my job and the flexibility it affords and the benefit of having weekends and holidays off.
4. my house
5. my health

Since this challenge started in sept, I increased my run/walk length to a max of 7 miles and registered for a half marathon!  I could not have done either of those without the inspiration and support of you ladies here. 



Cupcaker said:


> just a quick post to tell you all I made it to a new decade....120s!!!!   I have been exerising like I should be and eating within my calories.  I am 1.5 away from my BL goal!  I'll be back on later tonight.  Have a good friday everyone.


Whoo hoo!!  120s is awesome!!!



lisah0711 said:


> Are the jaxtrax soft I wonder?  I've thought of getting yaktrax -- maybe they are the same thing -- but I always worry that anything hard will make my plantar fasciitis flareup.


I have heard yaktrax are pretty awesome on the ice, but it freaks me out, and I just don't think I can take the risk of hurting myself.  If the snow and ice hit here like it's already hit you, I will definitely find a treadmill somewhere. 

We've had a nice relaxing day, playing with michael's new toys.  I gave him wii let's dance more as a joke.  We played it last weekend at my niece's and I loved it, him not as much, so when he opened it, he laughed and knew it was really for me.  I played it for an hour today and he joined me for just 2 songs and played his paper jams along with me.  And then he used his ipod nano to video me singing and dancing to Fame.  I think he's hoping to win the 10 grand on AFV one day, but that's not going to get it for him.
We played Wii party for a long time, and sorry spin.  I did go to walmart and pick up my laptop, but am not feeling very patient to try and set up the wireless network today, so I'll do it another day. 
Tomorrow is a teacher workshop so there's no school, so I took the day off and we're going to go to the museum of science with some friends.  Tonight we must watch the new Hannah Montana.  Eating was better today, and thinking on maria's quote, I am going to eat healthy the rest of the week, not just try.  

Hope every one enjoyed their weekend.


----------



## Cupcaker

Ok, heres my book...

This year, i decided to actually send invites to friends and family to our party.  I even invited my college friends who live down in San Diego (2hr drive from me).  We had lots of people come and even my friends from so far away.  The houses people made were amazing.  They have gotten so much better at it over the years.  My DF and I made a village of houses a couple of days ago because we are always too busy to make one during the party.  He had everyone put their houses on one big table so they could be "judged".  He announced the contest so that everyone could gather around. So they did and he started talking about all the houses.  He then started talking about our gingerbread house and how we made it together and thats why it was special.  Then he said, and whats even more special is what is underneath this house.  He picked up the house and there was a ring.  Everyone was so shocked as was I.  The tears started coming, the cameras flashing.  He talked about who knows what, I cant remember .  The only thing I remember was promising to always have gingerbread house parties and so on.  He then got on his knee and asked me to marry him.  I could barely squeek out "of course"  we kissed, then all the hugs from everyone came after.  I was shaking for two hours straight in shock.  My grandmother then came out of the house (because she didnt know this was about to happen).  That made me cry even harder as we were hugging.  She was sooo happy for me and Im just crying here right now happy that she was there. 

Today we are going to the store to get the ring resized because it is too big.  I am really hating having to depart from it for two weeks.  But like a friend said, I will have it for the rest of my life.  I cant stop staring at it 

What I found out later from DF is that he had asked my parents their permission right before the party.  They were the only ones that knew.  No one else did.  He said my dad was all for it, my mom just stood quiet.

This kind of goes into my mom issues.  She is not into things like this...babies, marraige, etc.  I have always thought it was me particually she didnt want it for, but Im beginning to think she doesnt like it for people in general, if that makes sense.  She didnt cry like everyone else or anything.  She called me today and didnt even say anything the engagement until I brought it up.  I asked her I was going to look into a venue and if she would want to go.  She said "sure."  I dont know how to proceed with this.  I want her to be all excited and involved.  The only things she gets excited and involved with are the other aspects of my life: school, when I bought my house, my job, and saving money.  Im going to try my hardest to not let it bring me down, but IRL I dont have many close female relationships that can help me with planning a wedding.  So with all this happiness also comes this sadness.  I guess time will tell to see if she changes her tune.

I will be back soon to post some pics!!!


----------



## mikamah

Aw, Jeannette, what a beautiful story and such a wonderful memory of how your bf proposed.  So sweet that he did it at a party with all your close friends and family and so chivalrous to ask your parent's permission  before he asked you.  I am so happy for you.   I hope your mom is able to come around and be there for you and be a support for you, but try not to take it personal, and know that it is her issue, and hopefully in time she will be more involved.   I bet your dad is thrilled to be planning on walking his little girl down the aisle, and twirling you on the dance floor.  Love to see pictures.  Your gingerbread party sounds so fun, and now every year you'll relive this night.  Congratulations!!


Well, I'm actually sitting at the kitchen table on my new laptop!!!!!!  Thanks to the lovely gent I spoke with at verizon tech support to figure out my router, and HP for the ease of set up.  Pretty much I just turned the computer on and filled in a few blanks and I was up and running.  I've got 60 days free norton security, so I don't have to think about that til later.  I'll let the battery charge and tomorrow night I should be posting while we watch tv!!!  The little things in life can really make you day.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> but all in all the day was really nice.




Glad you had a great day/weekend.  The paper jams are so much fun.  I think mike and I had more fun than ryan did when he got it for his bday  Great job on getting the run in with everything else going on.



my3princes said:


> It seems that all 5 of us are under the weather now.  I really hope this is a fast moving virus as I can't take time off now.



I hope everyone feels better soon!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Sunday:*
> What is your favorite holiday movie?



Definitely Christmas Vacation! 



SettinSail said:


> No new snow this weekend but 8 inches are expected in the next 3 days



I am just crossing my fingers that we miss out on all this snow that it seems everyone else has been so lucky to receive lately.  I am hating this cold weather.

I was  so hard about dh at the store.  I have the same problem.  I would have made him wait in the car.



lisah0711 said:


> Last night we watched a Disney Parks promo on Netflix about Animal Kingdom.  It made me so homesick for WDW so I am glad I am less than 90 days away from being there -- but then I also started to feel sad 'cause DH and DS won't be there with me.  When I told them that DH said "Oh, I'm sure you'll get over that very quickly once you're there!"



Not sure which day you are arriving at WDW but its exactly 81 days for me.  I too feel a bit sad and excited at the same time.  I hate the fact that I am going without my boys but I also know that it will be a great experience and reward for the hard work I have put in.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I also need to think about making it out to the flea market to pick up throw-away clothes for the WDW Half and Princess. I know I'll probably need them in Jan., not sure in Feb. I like to have a sweatshirt and pants to wear during the long wait for the race to start, so I'm comfortable. It was so cold last year before the WDW Half, I am going to make sure I'm prepared!
> 
> Maria



I also have been looking for throw away stuff.  I am thinking in jan I will probably fine some cheaper things at walmart on clearance.  I just wish I could have a crystal ball to see what the weather is going to be like so I can decide on an outfit for the race.  Im not sure what to wear.  Pants/shorts, short sleeves,long sleeves, tank top??????



cclovesdis said:


> I am feeling better this morning. I haven't had much to eat yet though. Lots of water, so that is good. I am going to go a few days without having any milk and see if that helps at all.



Glad you are feeling a bit better.  Definitely stay away from milk or any milk products for the next 3-4 days.  Once your stomach/intestine is irritated dairy products do not sit well and even if you feel better it can trigger it to all start up again.  



Cupcaker said:


> its all been so busy since friday morning.  sorry i havent had time to do replies.  the party went great.  we had some of the most creative, beautiful gingerbread houses made.  One other little thing that happened at the party... BF proposed  I was crying the whole entire time.  We had a lot of friends and family around.  I have class in ten minutes, but I'll be back on later tonight for more details.



CONGRATULATIONS.



Rose&Mike said:


> I must say, that I am very motivated to keep the house clean this time. I think just doing the daily bathroom wipe downs has shown us that just a few minutes a day makes it so much easier in the long run. Hoping to apply that to other stuff like vacuuming and picking up. I am burned out on going on vacation and leaving a messy house behind.



Im so envious of your clean house right now.  Mine is still a disaster and I feel like all I do is clean.  

Im glad your trip is coming together well.  The idea about sending down pkgs ahead of time is great.

I hope DS has a great interview.  Glad he seems to be doing a little better right now.  Im sure that takes a bunch of stress off of you.



disneymom2one said:


> The good news is that I have continued to lose throughout the challenge.  I began my new journey almost exactly seven months ago.  I weighed 238 (down somewhat from a high of about 260) then and today I weigh 176.  I still have a lot to go but I'm extremely gratified to have lost 62 pounds (about 80overall).



Wow you are amazing.  Great job on the loss especially through such a stressful time.  I hope you have a great trip and find some time to relax and unwind.



mikamah said:


> We've had a nice relaxing day, playing with michael's new toys.



Kathy thats so funny about the just dance game.  Im glad you had fun and that michael joined in a little too.  Have a great day off tomorrow.



Cupcaker said:


> I guess time will tell to see if she changes her tune.



That is a beautiful story of your engagement.  Sorry your mom is being withdrawn from it all.  Do you know why she feels like that????  Try not to let her rain on your parade.  


I got another run in today. 40 minutes outside in the blustering cold. Where is the smiley all wrapped up in winter clothes shivering????  It actually felt good by the end.  I think I might be getting use to it.  I wont be able to fit in my next run until friday morning so I will have to find something to do one or two nights this week to keep active.  Overall my eating was not horrible today but I picked alot at things.  I think I was just bored.  

Well I am off to prepare my stuff for tomorrow.  Thanks to CC hopefully I will get out of the house on time.


----------



## my3princes

Thanks for all the well wishes.  We were all feeling better today.  Maybe not 100%, but definitely an improvement


----------



## liesel

Cupcaker said:


> Ok, heres my book...
> 
> This year, i decided to actually send invites to friends and family to our party.  I even invited my college friends who live down in San Diego (2hr drive from me).  We had lots of people come and even my friends from so far away.  The houses people made were amazing.  They have gotten so much better at it over the years.  My DF and I made a village of houses a couple of days ago because we are always too busy to make one during the party.  He had everyone put their houses on one big table so they could be "judged".  He announced the contest so that everyone could gather around. So they did and he started talking about all the houses.  He then started talking about our gingerbread house and how we made it together and thats why it was special.  Then he said, and whats even more special is what is underneath this house.  He picked up the house and there was a ring.  Everyone was so shocked as was I.  The tears started coming, the cameras flashing.  He talked about who knows what, I cant remember .  The only thing I remember was promising to always have gingerbread house parties and so on.  He then got on his knee and asked me to marry him.  I could barely squeek out "of course"  we kissed, then all the hugs from everyone came after.  I was shaking for two hours straight in shock.  My grandmother then came out of the house (because she didnt know this was about to happen).  That made me cry even harder as we were hugging.  She was sooo happy for me and Im just crying here right now happy that she was there.
> 
> Today we are going to the store to get the ring resized because it is too big.  I am really hating having to depart from it for two weeks.  But like a friend said, I will have it for the rest of my life.  I cant stop staring at it
> 
> What I found out later from DF is that he had asked my parents their permission right before the party.  They were the only ones that knew.  No one else did.  He said my dad was all for it, my mom just stood quiet.
> 
> This kind of goes into my mom issues.  She is not into things like this...babies, marraige, etc.  I have always thought it was me particually she didnt want it for, but Im beginning to think she doesnt like it for people in general, if that makes sense.  She didnt cry like everyone else or anything.  She called me today and didnt even say anything the engagement until I brought it up.  I asked her I was going to look into a venue and if she would want to go.  She said "sure."  I dont know how to proceed with this.  I want her to be all excited and involved.  The only things she gets excited and involved with are the other aspects of my life: school, when I bought my house, my job, and saving money.  Im going to try my hardest to not let it bring me down, but IRL I dont have many close female relationships that can help me with planning a wedding.  So with all this happiness also comes this sadness.  I guess time will tell to see if she changes her tune.
> 
> I will be back soon to post some pics!!!





Congratulations!!!    What a beautiful story!

I'm sorry about your mom's reaction.  I know it can be hard when family can't share in your happiness.  Its their loss if they don't want to participate in this exciting time.  I know this is pretty minor in comparision, but my DH's childhood best friend was not at all happy when we got engaged.  He and his GF had been together for 5 years and he didn't want to propose.  His made it about him and his inability to commit instead of being happy for us.  We decided not to have him in the wedding party because we wanted the people in the wedding party (and helping with the wedding) to be people who were truly supportive of us as a couple.

As for female friends, there are many here who have planned or been in weddings and I'm sure everyone here has loads of advice and great ideas.  Feel free to share anytime!


----------



## 50sjayne

cclovesdis said:


> I am feeling better this morning. I haven't had much to eat yet though. Lots of water, so that is good. I am going to go a few days without having any milk and see if that helps at all. I did okay yesterday and then had a rough evening. No vomitting, but lots of cramping. I was up and down until close to midnight and then slept for a much-needed long time.
> 
> Thanks for all your concern!
> 
> I will hopefully be back later for replies. I do have to tutor today, but otherwise, my only other plan is church.
> 
> Mini-Challenge for Sundary, 12/5: Prepare everything you need for tomorrow before you go to bed tonight.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Thanks for that (mini challenge) I need to start doing that on days I work early anyway. Tried that last night but forgot to put water in the coffee pot...hopefully tomorrow will go better. Glad you got some rest.



Cupcaker said:


> its all been so busy since friday morning.  sorry i havent had time to do replies.  the party went great.  we had some of the most creative, beautiful gingerbread houses made.  One other little thing that happened at the party... BF proposed  I was crying the whole entire time.  We had a lot of friends and family around.  I have class in ten minutes, but I'll be back on later tonight for more details.



I'm really happy for you. 



donac said:


> QOTD  I have a few.  Holiday Inn and White Christmas.  White Christmas brings me back to child hood.  When that movie came on the neighbors would come over (because we had a color tv) and it would be a party.  I also love Mr. Magoo's Christmas Carol.  I know I am dating myself.



My husband and kids love the Magoo christmas.

Strangely I'm ok today. I mean-- I'm sick, and a little cloudy but things are good. I know, mystical... but trust me. Seems honesty, love and a little bravery on my part (yay-- go me!) have calmed the waters somewhat. I've transitioned from 9 inch nails to Berlin anyway, and am reasonable happy. I'm taking it day to day. I am still amazed at how truly great the people I work with every day are. As a store steward sometimes I think I watch people more closely than I used to-I wasn't the best choice to do this because I am not very brave, but I'm going to try to do better. It also helps that my "problem" also happens to be one of the smartest, kindest people I know.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning,

I slept well enough that I feel rested, but still know that I woke up a few times during the night. Looking forward to the day.

I have to tutor tonight, but my goal is to reply before bed tonight.

Mini-Challenge for Monday, 12/6: Drink 8 oz of water more than you usuall drink.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## donac

Cupcaker  Congrats on the engagement.  My mother was the same way with my wedding.  Just always ask her opinion even if she doesn't answer.   Eventually she will.  Remember you have your df to help you plan your wedding.  This way the wedding will really be yours.  Good luck.

Long day with Math Team today.  I have a student conference this morning and then have to plan out the week.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

Congratulations Jeanette!  I am so very happy for you and your DF!  




cclovesdis said:


> Probably a good thing since I threw up around 10 last night.


Any ideas as to what is causing this? I know you mentioned milk - we only drink skim milk, and anything made w/ whole milk makes me ill.  Glad to read later you caught up on your rest and were feeling a bit better!



lisah0711 said:


> But they're your heathens!  Hope that you can do some relaxing this week-end, Taryn. Yesterday's long run on the TM was a stinker.  Next week I will try the walking track or maybe we will have a thaw for my long run.  I don't mind the shorter runs on the TM.


Exactly!  That was what I meant, hope it didn't come across as I hate my children!  Sorry you had a bad run, trying to figure all this winter exercise stuff out is tough.  Remember when we were all lamenting the heat?



Rose&Mike said:


> I am very happy to say that I ran 9 MILES!!!! on the dreadmill today


Great Job!!!  That should make you feel a bit better about the whole winter training prospect!



cclovesdis;39137934[quote="my3princes said:


> I'm thankful for:
> 1) The good health of my family and friends
> 2)That God let us keep Hunter with us and that he is thriving
> 3)Our wonderful cozy house
> 4)That we have jobs
> 5)That we can afford a few of the nicer things in life


That's a pretty impressive list there!  And what really matters!  



donac said:


> Hi everyone.  Haven't been on too much.  Sorry but this knee has me down.  I have an MRI scheduled for Tuesday afternoon.  I am not in a very good mood.  My knee had me up at 2:30 this morning.  Dh did want to go to a local Christmas event but changed it to go see the movie Tangled.  It was such a fun movie to go see.  we had a blast.


Dona - so sorry your knee is bothering you so much.  Hopefully after tomorrow you'll have some answers! I wanted to take the girl to Tangled, but that money's just not in the budget right now.  Our 3-D movies are $10!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Actually Im not much of a country music lover...just tim mcgraw. Im more of a hip hop/pop kinda girl.  Just to clarify. Ryan and nick also sing trains song. Instead of Hey soul sister.....they say "Hey Ho Sister".  I find myself singing the same thing now too.
> Thanks for the support.  This is a hard time of year to focus and I find since we are financially strapped I skimp on the better foods at the grocery store so we have enough food to last until next pay.  Unfortunately the healthier stuff tends to be more expensive 5.I wanted to let everyone know that I took all your great advice and emailed ryans teacher about the conference. She said in the beginning she was a little worried since he seemed to struggle a bit but since has seen a light bulb go on in him and he is doing so well.


I know what you mean about the food - the budget stretches MUCH farther without a lot of healthy stuff, it's so frustrating.  I saw a report on the news about it, it was talking about how the obesity problem is rampant amongst lower income people because of the cost. Not that I consider us lower income.   But the same principle applies.  Love the Hey Ho Sister!  Sophie's newest?  I'm getting "somethin" for Christmas, Mommy and Daddy aren't mad.  AK's friends have started getting into country music a bit (hey, I am in the south), I just don't do well with most of it.  Anyway, I asked one of my good friends to help us out and tell me some stuff I might could handle listening to, she also happens to be AK's Language Arts Teacher.  Well, she was so sweet and made her a CD, I loaded it into her ipod without listening to it. I mean, this friend's a devout Christian and teacher.  Shouldn't be anything questionable, right?  There's some song called rain that goes "_Rain makes Corn, Corn makes Whiskey, Whiskey makes my baby feel a little frisky_".    Well, apparently, she and Sophie had been listening to it, and Sophie performed it for my MOM  who thinks all music not sung by the Gaither Family is bad.  I could have died!  I said where did you hear that?  From Anna Kathryn.  Mom - "why do you let her listen to that?"  "I didn't - HER ENGLISH TEACHER DID!"   They changed it to something about soda, and it still cracks me up!

Glad no smackdown is needed!  I see often that boys, especially, take a little while to warm up to learning and school, I bet that's what happened.  And did you notice we have the same favorite movie?   We quoted it all weekend - at the parade "Clark, Audrey's frozen from the waist down".  Clark - did you bring the saw?  It's good, it's good.  Did you check the tree for squirrels? We even sang Joy to the World and did tongue drumrolls before we turned on the lights on the family Christmas tree!  LOVE THAT MOVIE!!!



50sjayne said:


> Well I went and looked around some today and found a really nice black, long wool coat for $41.99 at Ross that had been reduced from $60.


Good for you!!  You'll greatly appreciate that each and every time you put in on, and sounds like you got a great deal!



mikamah said:


> He did have a little meltdown when he smudged too much paint on his t-shirt, but luckily he got over it quickly, and I held my tongue which helped prevent him from escalating.  They kids painted christmas t-shirts, and they all made christmas trees and they came out really cute.


Ak cried at each and every one of her birthday parties until she was about 10.  We sang "it's my party and I'll cry if I want to" for years.  Something about not being able to process all the emotion.  Sounds like cute projects - GOOD FOR YOU!  I'm going to have to google paper jams.



Rose&Mike said:


> The good news is--my house is really, really clean and organized.  The players looked like they were in tears, and there looked like just a little bit of excessive celebration going on with the other team. Mine was the "girls" and the belly! The girls are finally going down, and I guess the belly has gone down, since I am in a much smaller pants size, but it still feels huge to me!  Thanks for reminding me to not give her my power. I need to be reminded sometimes.: And the waking up at 4am--I hear you. That is now my daily rise and shine time.



A clean house does wonders for my soul.  Seriously.  Wonders.  I know that Auburn was celebrating more b/c of going to Nat'l Championships that for beating SC, but I've ALWAYS hated the shots of the losers, even if we were the ones that beat them.  At the end of the day, these are 20ish year old kids, that have TREMENDOUS responsibility hanging on their shoulders - the colleges depend on them so much to have good seasons to keep ticket sales up and donations up, huge fan bases of people like us that have rooms in their homes decorated in college memorabilia, etc, but they are still just KIDS.  As for rise and shine - even if I don't set my alarm I'm up at 4.  EVERY DAY.  I don't do much, usually check in here, but once I'm awake, I'm awake. It's usually around 5 before my brain and body wake up!  I am trying to compensate by going to be no later than 10:30, but usually end up with a nap somewhere along the way....



Rose&Mike said:


> I have found as long as I get on it quick, I am able to get back to maintain pretty quickly.:


I'm trying.  Dh said to me the other day when I was talking about it- "you've stopped running, you're not drinking as much water."  Me - "Do I look like I've put on weight?"  "Well, a little"  HELLO 4 pounds????  Yes, I can see it, too, but he was supposed to lie!  He said "you said you'd gained, right?"  backpedaling.  HA!  Hope the chafing got better, that's rough.  Worse when you run on treadmill?



SettinSail said:


> I am going to try to do a quick post today.  Not going to do multi-qouting, I can get sucked into being on here for an hour or two easily    My rear has been the most affected, it is great!  But, waist and thighs I don't feel like I am seeing enough reduction in.  And I would love to lose my "matronly bosom", it's slowly getting better but not there yet.  Patience, patience I guess. CONGRATS on the Hokie victory!!!  Sounds like the tree farm was fun but cold and snowy.  We got snow back home too but not as much as you did there.



IF it helps at all, DH is not happy now with my matronly bosom at all, it was one of the last to go, and then it LEFT!!  HAHA! Waist and thighs were also among the last to go!  I remember DH mentioning a month ago - "HEY! I can see the TV through your legs!"  That was a great moment!  Keep plugging away, it will come!  I have been sitting here on and off for an hour, so I completely understand!  Love your grocery store experience, sounds a lot like ours!  Add 2 kids in the mix, though.  YIKES!  It snowed in Raleigh?  WOW!  
Hope you get some great shopping in over Christmas!  How long will you be "home"?  Winter does present a lot of weight loss challenges.  I was thinking this am that starting in JAn. was good as far the holiday eating season was over, but wondered how I started c25K in the snow?  I guess close to 70 pounds really did insulate me, because I honestly cannot handle it now!



lisah0711 said:


> .  It made me so homesick for WDW so I am glad I am less than 90 days away from being there -- but then I also started to feel sad 'cause DH and DS won't be there with me.


Love DH's attitude on this!  Isn't it funny how amongst those of us that "get it" being homesick really is....homesick?  I was looking at WDW pictures the other day and got all excited again, of course, July is a long time away!  How long are you staying for the Princess?



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm going to say The Grinch with Jim Carrey. I love that movie, no matter how many times I see it, it's still fresh and funny. We decorated the tree in the afternoon, then dh and I went grocery shopping. I loaded up on fruit -- clementines, apples, bananas, even a pineapple!


We watched that a couple of times this weekend, too!  Great movie, once AK got over being scared of the Grinch a few years ago! Sounds like a great shopping day!  Your fruit makes me think of another funny Sophie story. Mom was reading her a Christmas book that I loved as a child, at the end it talked about the bear getting everything he had dreamed of from Santa, and there was an orange peeking out of the stocking.  She said "I'm sure he didn't dream about getting an orange for Christmas, Granny".  LOL!



cclovesdis said:


> Being others' role model (this may sound egotistical, but being appreciated is a basic need)


I understand that need completely!




Rose&Mike said:


> By then my long sessions on the elliptical were 90 minutes. I found the elliptical to be a really good substitute for running and when I finally started running again in April found the transition to be pretty easy--though I did start out with short runs. You know, I have never seen the NL CV movie. I might have to get that from Netflix.  My stomach was a little yucky today, but that could be the bud light and taco soup from last night. I think we nipped the malware in the bud, so that's good. I must say, that I am very motivated to keep the house clean this time.



I am thinking of checking into the free gym at the community college 1 mile from my house to see if they have an elliptical, I might have to try that out.  The impact was really starting to bother my previously shattered ankle, and the cold weather makes that sooo much worse.  That might be a good alternative for a while.  YOU HAVE TO GET Christmas Vacation!!!  Isn't it odd how our tummies just can't handle the junk anymore?  I keep telling Brad that if we/I could just get the whole house CLEAN then maintaining it would be a lot simpler.  I think I'm going to have to do a massive toy extraction soon, because they are taking over!  I am barely keeping up with keeping the house "picked up", which is a whole different thing in my book than clean.



disneymom2one said:


> I haven't posted in a long, long time (after winning the summer challenge).  It's just been a crazy semester.  Our teen has Asperger's and it's been a very, very difficult transition to high school.  I weighed 238 (down somewhat from a high of about 260) then and today I weigh 176.  I still have a lot to go but I'm extremely gratified to have lost 62 pounds (about 80 overall).WDW for a couple of days, the auto train up to Virginia, DC, Williamsburg, and then a couple of days at Hilton Head.  We leave in 11 days.  Having DVC makes it all the better.


So sorry your daugher is having a difficult time.  I know that transitions are tough for kids with Asperger's anyway, and then to have the whole social aspect of teen life thrown in, I'm sure it's tough.  She's very, very lucky to have you supporting her!  YOU ARE DOING GREAT GREAT GREAT with your weight loss!  Glad you checked in!  If you have time to reply, when will you be at HHI?  Are you staying DVC?  We'll be there Dec. 30-Jan.2!



donac said:


> Ceremony was nice this morning.  I have just been relaxing this afternoon.  I have to put the brownies in the oven for my math team and then I am going to sit and quilt some.


Congrats to DS!  I am glad you had the time to relax!!!



mikamah said:


> What do you mean, only a couple of years left!:All I hear about middle school makes me want to freeze time right here.  It's such a tough time and so hard to let your kids go and make decisions on their own, and learn from them.  Tomorrow is a teacher workshop so there's no school, so I took the day off and we're going to go to the museum of science with some friends.


Middle school age is sooooo hormonal, and an increase in responsibility.  After AK had such an emotional, dramatic, over the top reaction to being cold in the parade, DH asked me if I had "supplies" on hand for her, b/c TOM would be starting soon!  He said - she's just like you mid-month. LOL!  BE GLAD YOU DON'T HAVE TO WORRY WITH THAT!!!!  HAve a great day at the museum!




Cupcaker said:


> He then started talking about our gingerbread house and how we made it together and thats why it was special.  Then he said, and whats even more special is what is underneath this house.  He picked up the house and there was a ring.  Everyone was so shocked as was I.  The tears started coming, the cameras flashing.  He talked about who knows what, I cant remember  He then got on his knee and asked me to marry him.  I could barely squeek out "of course"  we kissed, then all the hugs from everyone came after.  I was shaking for two hours straight in shock.  What I found out later from DF is that he had asked my parents their permission right before the party.  They were the only ones that knew.  No one else did. I want her to be all excited and involved.  The only things she gets excited and involved with are the other aspects of my life: school, when I bought my house, my job, and saving money.


Such a special story.  I got all excited for you, as you could see from the beginning of this novel..  Have you ever asked her about it?  This is going to be a wonderful process for you, if you guys are at all close and you feel comfortable, dialogue would be very helpful.  Tell her your feelings, what you are picking up from her, and why she is feeling like this.  My mom told me after we got engaged that it felt like someone was cutting off her right arm, but only after I asked.  Once I understood her feelings, we were able to move forward.  



mikamah said:


> Well, I'm actually sitting at the kitchen table on my new laptop!!!!!!  Thanks to the lovely gent I spoke with at verizon tech support to figure out my router, and HP for the ease of set up.  Pretty much I just turned the computer on and filled in a few blanks and I was up and running.


YAY!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Mine is still a disaster and I feel like all I do is clean.  I got another run in today. 40 minutes outside in the blustering cold. Where is the smiley all wrapped up in winter clothes shivering????  It actually felt good by the end.:


Know what you mean.  Kinda had a bit of a fit about that this weekend... LOL!  Good for you!  I just can't handle the freezing cold.  Of course, we've been having wind chills around 5 lately......



my3princes said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes.  We were all feeling better today.  Maybe not 100%, but definitely an improvement


YAY!!!!



50sjayne said:


> Seems honesty, love and a little bravery on my part (yay-- go me!) have calmed the waters somewhat. I've transitioned from 9 inch nails to Berlin anyway, and am reasonable happy. I'm taking it day to day.


Glad you have been brave, and are feeling reasonably happy.  One day at a time..


BRB~!


----------



## flipflopmom

WHEW!  I'm verbal this am.  What's new? That's why I didn't feel up to replies this weekend, no time.

I'm pleased to report that I have the time this am because NO SCHOOL b/c OF SNOW! STill have to go to a big dedication of the new addition to our school tonight at 6:30 that you would think Obama was attending, the fuss they've made over it.   Hoping to get some more housework done, and maybe even some movie time with the girls.

As for AK - she was telling her friends crazy stuff like she had been to the dr. for her back, gotten shots, and couldn't do stuff for 6 weeks, a boy was over and watching a movie.  DH and I talked about how it all boils down to insecurity and a need for attention. We're making a HUGE effort to give her more positive attention and love, and see if that helps.  Her ADHD makes that hard sometimes, but she's ours, and we've got to put our impatience aside and try really hard, or the results could be disastrous if this escalates!

We decorated the tree last night, it was a mixed bag.  Our ornaments ALL have memories attached, either of who gave them to us or where they came from.  The girls get special ones each year with a memory from the year, and an ornament with their picture, also. They'll get them when they have their own trees as adults! I didn't do a picture last year, just ear hat ones from WDW.  Sophie was really upset that there were more pics of AK than her, so we're going to try to be creative and do one from last year, and see if I ever even printed any of the ones from this year.  

Daddy gave me a collection of wooden ornaments that he said reminded him of ornaments from when he was little. I had already gotten a bit emotional when I hung the  dated one they gave me a week before we got married as my last Christmas at home, but when I opened that box I just LOST IT!!!  Wonder how long it will be before stuff like that stops happening?

Pleased to report that I have lost 1 of those 4 pounds this weekend.  Now I'm only 1 pound out of maintenance range, hopefully some dedication will have it gone by Friday!  There is no try.  Love it!  Thanks Maria!

Ornaments, housework, l, maybe a bit of a workout DVD if I can find one.  I lent my neice all my Jillian after my nephew was born, and she hasn't returned them yet. 

I had already taken Wed. off, so that will be dedicated to wrapping presents, maybe some toy removal since the girls won't be here, deep cleaning, addressing Christmas cards, etc.  Today will be more decluttering!  

Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Up at 4, but fell, back asleep until 6:45, so I'm going to save replies until tonight. They are calling for snow from Knoxville north next Monday when DS is supposed to drive home, so I'm getting a little stressed, but it's still a week out so it could change. Trying not to think about it too much. It will be very busy at work today, so I'm going to try to get in a little early so I can get organized before everyone else shows up. I'm doing strength after work, but might not make it early enough to get on the elliptical. We'll see how today goes. I am only .6 over maintain weight this morning--which is pretty good for the end of a weekend.

Here's the QOTD:

*Monday, December 6 QOTD:*It's pretty common to use food as a way to deal with stress. (I know I do.) Other than exercise--what strategies do you use to deal with stress? What works for short term immediate stress and do you have a plan in place to deal with long term stress? What about holdiay stressors and family issues?

Feel free to answer any or all of the parts.

I will be back with replies this evening! Hope everyone has a wonderful on plan day!

Taryn--enjoy your snow day.


----------



## SettinSail

Happy Monday everyone!   We are down to 12 days left in our challenge!   Keep on rockin' it or just keep on swimming, whichever the case may be

Here in Southern Germany we are getting so much snow it is now just beyond ridiculous.  Snowed all night last night and ever since I got up at 6:30 this morning.  Did the elliptical for 30 minutes this morning and went to my 3 hour German class that I have every Monday.  It was a little better today.  Our teacher announced that next Monday is her last class with us as she got another job teaching at a High School (called Gymnasium here).  When I got back home there was an email from son's school that very cryptically said students could go home after lunch if they would have a problem getting home later in the day with this weather.  I just deleted it since DS rides the train to/from school most days and he would have no problem.  But then of course he calls me just now to ask if he can leave school.  Only 2 remaining classes for the day are Art & Spanish so I said OK.  5 minutes later he calls again to ask if he can go downtown on the train with some other kids!  I gave him a little lecture first but then said he could go, what a slack Mom I am!  But, if we were having weather like this back home, schools would be closed for a month!   I just decided to give him a little break today.  He does have a pet sitting job after school today and for the next 2 weeks so I reminded him about that.  Our friends have already gone home to HAWAII for the Christmas break, they will have 5 WEEKS there!  So jealous!
Hope you are warm & happy wherever you are today!





lisah0711 said:


> My orthotics are hard too.  I cannot run in them.  I have some different inserts that I use in my running shoes that I got with my shoes.  I'm still experimenting to see what works best for me as I increase my distance.  You are a trouper to get out there and run in the horrible weather you've been having, Shawn!



Oh no, not me!   I had my last run last Tuesday and decided I can't go back out there.  My plan is to use the elliptical until we go home on the 18th and then I can run there for 3 weeks.  When we get back here Jan 7th, I will TRY
to get back out there but not making any promises!  I would have to use the yaktraks or something to have any traction and not kill myself
My orthotics bother me a lot when I run but I didn't think I should run without them in  I didn't think it was even an option. It's funny they bother my left foot which does not have PF but does have a MAJOR bunion!   My feet are really messed up!  I feel pretty certain it is a direct result of carrying all this extra weight for so many years. Maybe I should (gently) experiment with some other inserts and see how it goes.  When we first moved to Europe, I did not have good shoes and I could hardly walk at all. I have come a loooong way since then.



Rose&Mike said:


> I told him girls are tougher than boys.



OF COURSE  !!!



Rose&Mike said:


> By then my long sessions on the elliptical were 90 minutes.
> 
> Oh my, I can not imagine being on there that long
> Maybe I can work up to it. Thanks for the info.  It encourages me to know that I hopefully can still get the same intensity of workout even though unable to run outside.  I don't have an incline on mine, I don't think
> 
> Have you ever read--why the french don't diet? I am not a measurer either, but I am a firm believer in portion control. Just a different way of looking at it. I don't buy into every thing the books says, but a lot of it makes sense to me.
> 
> I've heard of that but never read it.  From what I know about it, it is sort of my philosophy.  I eat anything I want to and as much as I want.  Of course I know that if I indulge in one area, I have to cut back in another or exercise to compensate, etc.  I don't go overboard compared to what I used to eat  and I am losing weight very slowly, 23.5 pounds in 9 months.  But it is a comfortable pace for me.  I can not be deprived !!!  I don't like anyone else telling me what to eat either!!!  Such a  I am !I do try VERY hard to eat only natural foods and no processed.
> 
> This was DS's favorite holiday book as a child. We had traditions about reading it, etc. The pictures are so gorgeous. We have never seen the movie, just because we loved the book so much we hate to mess with the memories. I've heard the movie is great!
> 
> We watched Polar Express last night and I made DS wear his bell around his neck.  He made it when he was little and it's just a small jingle bell tied with red yarn.  He kept ringing his bell and saying he could hear it just fine
> He was saying this because today is Saint Nicholas Day in Germany.  If you leave your boot or shoe outside, Saint Nicholas will fill it.  (shhh!  DS is getting an Axe set, Kit Kat Santa, gum and red bull energy shot) I think you're actually supposed to leave your shoes out on the night before the 6th oops!
> Love that movie and the book is beautiful too.
> 
> I also sometimes play mental games. Like I can't look at the display until a song is over. Or if I'm tired I have to countdown from 60 until I can turn it down.
> 
> I am doing all these games too while on the elliptical
> 
> just a few minutes a day makes it so much easier in the long run. Hoping to apply that to other stuff like vacuuming and picking up. I am burned out on going on vacation and leaving a messy house behind.
> 
> I can vouch for that - it is so much easier to maintain a house that's already clean and just do your little routines every day. I've told you all before that I have A LOT of time on my hands (sorry!  it's not as great as it sounds!) so my house is always clean from top to bottom and I just have to do my daily chores.  The cleaning part is easy while the picking up and putting everything away is much tougher, esp when it's not "my" stuff  We also only have about half of our possessions with us and this apt is smaller than my house was so that makes it easier.  We are all so much less stressed in a clean and clutter -free environment.  It is so worth the hard work



Good luck to DS!!!



disneymom2one said:


> I haven't posted in a long, long time (after winning the summer challenge).  It's just been a crazy semester.  Our teen has Asperger's and it's been a very, very difficult transition to high school.  It's taken so much out of me to see her struggle (not academically but socially).  My husband and I also teach college math and he was exceptionally busy this semester.  It's just been a very crazy and stressful time for the three of us.
> 
> The good news is that I have continued to lose throughout the challenge.  I began my new journey almost exactly seven months ago.  I weighed 238 (down somewhat from a high of about 260) then and today I weigh 176.  I still have a lot to go but I'm extremely gratified to have lost 62 pounds (about 80 overall).
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to check in for a moment.  I still read your posts every day and wish I could have contributed more.  You all inspire me.
> 
> Here's my list of five things I'm thankful for.
> 1)  My daughter and my husband.  They are the absolute center of my world and my everything.  My daughter is the bravest person I know.  She lost oxygen at birth and has struggled mightily (and probably always will) but she's so determined to make a life for herself.  My husband is a fantastic father to her and also routinely walks five miles with me at 3:30 am because that's literally sometimes the only time we have all day.
> 2)  My sister - we've become best friends since losing our parents a few years ago.
> 3)  My job - I love it and am grateful to have it.
> 4)  Losing weight.  Fitting into regular size clothes.  Being able to walk for five or more miles a day when I couldn't even make it around the block seven months ago.
> 5)  Our big trip - WDW for a couple of days, the auto train up to Virginia, DC, Williamsburg, and then a couple of days at Hilton Head.  We leave in 11 days.  Having DVC makes it all the better.



I remember you   Wow, that's so inspiring to hear of your success.  It gives me hope that I can do it too!  It may take me seven years though   My hat is off to your DD.  I hate to see kids struggle socially and it is so tough for girls.  She's lucky to have such great support at home.
Have fun on your trip(s?)  That can't all be one trip, can it?



donac said:


> If you have any questions about a segway tour just ask.  We did it a couple years ago.  My family was the entire tour.  My family, ds's gf, and my sister's family.  Dh dropped out of the tour before we got out in Epcot because he felt uncomfortable on the segway.
> 
> We had the earliest tour.  I have a picture of my dh, sons and gf in front of SE and there is no one around.  No one thought to get me in the picture but it is fun to see the family with no one around.
> 
> Ceremony was nice this morning.  I have just been relaxing this afternoon.  I have to put the brownies in the oven for my math team and then I am going to sit and quilt some.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.



My family wants to do a Segway tour so badly.  They have them in all kinds of cool places now but almost all have min age of 14.  Only 4 more months and DS will be old enough.  I am so jealous of your son and all his accomplishments and honors.  I continue to pray that my DS will turn out to be "something".  I am grateful that he is healthy and happy but I would love to see him apply himself to something and excel.




mikamah said:


> What do you mean, only a couple of years left!  All I hear about middle school makes me want to freeze time right here.  It's such a tough time and so hard to let your kids go and make decisions on their own, and learn from them.
> 
> I don't think I know of one child who has entered middle school, and not struggled with their schedule and assignments and grades.  My niece truly struggled all 3 years, and once she hit 9th grade it was like she was a different girl and has been doing very well.  Hugs to you and ds.  Hang in there.
> 
> Since this challenge started in sept, I increased my run/walk length to a max of 7 miles and registered for a half marathon!  I could not have done either of those without the inspiration and support of you ladies here.



Sorry, I should not have scared you like that
Your sweet Michael may stay the same as he is now...or get even better.  I can't get a kiss or hug out of my DS unless I sneak up on him, he is just too cool for school and does not give a hoot about academics or even anything extra-curricular right now.  Actually, he was the same great kid thoughout 6th grade, it was not until we moved here in 7th grade that things started really changing.  I try to cut him some slack since he has been such a trooper to go through all of this with us.  I hope he "comes back" to himself one day



mikamah said:


> Aw,
> Well, I'm actually sitting at the kitchen table on my new laptop!!!!!!  Thanks to the lovely gent I spoke with at verizon tech support to figure out my router, and HP for the ease of set up.  Pretty much I just turned the computer on and filled in a few blanks and I was up and running.  I've got 60 days free norton security, so I don't have to think about that til later.  I'll let the battery charge and tomorrow night I should be posting while we watch tv!!!  The little things in life can really make you day.







my3princes said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes.  We were all feeling better today.  Maybe not 100%, but definitely an improvement







flipflopmom said:


> I've ALWAYS hated the shots of the losers, even if we were the ones that beat them.  At the end of the day, these are 20ish year old kids, that have TREMENDOUS responsibility hanging on their shoulders - the colleges depend on them so much to have good seasons to keep ticket sales up and donations up, huge fan bases of people like us that have rooms in their homes decorated in college memorabilia, etc, but they are still just KIDS.
> 
> I totally agree.  It's so much worse in basketball too where there are fewer players and no helmets or other equipment to "hide" behind.  Also, at my alma mater (UNC) fans LEAVE if we are losing bad.  Has been that way for years. What the heck is that about ???????   Talk about support for the team....
> 
> YIKES!  It snowed in Raleigh?  WOW!
> Hope you get some great shopping in over Christmas!  How long will you be "home"?  Winter does present a lot of weight loss challenges.
> 
> Yes, they got a little over the weekend-up to 2 inches in some places.  It's unusual for them to get it before January.  I think it's gone now.  We will be home just shy of 3 weeks, Dec 18 - Jan 6.  I am going to shop 'til I drop!!!
> 
> I am thinking of checking into the free gym at the community college
> 
> GREAT idea!!!
> 
> Middle school age is sooooo hormonal, and an increase in responsibility.  After AK had such an emotional, dramatic, over the top reaction to being cold in the parade, DH asked me if I had "supplies" on hand for her, b/c TOM would be starting soon!  He said - she's just like you mid-month. LOL!  BE GLAD YOU DON'T HAVE TO WORRY WITH THAT!!!!
> 
> For you both!   The girls do have it tough these days.  I look at those little cliques and think I would never make it if I was in MS today. For boys, not so much of that going on and the girls just LOVE the boys and that makes them popular with the guys, it's funny.





flipflopmom said:


> I'm pleased to report that I have the time this am because NO SCHOOL b/c OF SNOW! STill have to go to a big dedication of the new addition to our school tonight at 6:30 that you would think Obama was attending, the fuss they've made over it.   Hoping to get some more housework done, and maybe even some movie time with the girls.
> 
> As for AK - she was telling her friends crazy stuff like she had been to the dr. for her back, gotten shots, and couldn't do stuff for 6 weeks, a boy was over and watching a movie.  DH and I talked about how it all boils down to insecurity and a need for attention. We're making a HUGE effort to give her more positive attention and love, and see if that helps.  Her ADHD makes that hard sometimes, but she's ours, and we've got to put our impatience aside and try really hard, or the results could be disastrous if this escalates!
> 
> Pleased to report that I have lost 1 of those 4 pounds this weekend.  Now I'm only 1 pound out of maintenance range, hopefully some dedication will have it gone by Friday!  There is no try.  Love it!  Thanks Maria!
> 
> Ornaments, housework, l, maybe a bit of a workout DVD if I can find one.  I lent my neice all my Jillian after my nephew was born, and she hasn't returned them yet.
> 
> I had already taken Wed. off, so that will be dedicated to wrapping presents, maybe some toy removal since the girls won't be here, deep cleaning, addressing Christmas cards, etc.  Today will be more decluttering!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone!



for a snow day and good job getting one of those 4 pounds off ALREADY!!!   It just so happens that Obama is in NC today or tonight at Forsyth County Community College so maybe he is stopping by on his way back to DC, ya never know!

We've had some issues with lying too, with DS lying to us.  But if I question him just slightly he admits it right away.  Trying to stay calm about this and teach about the consequences over and over.  DH is a yeller though and he can get scary.

I was  about the country song.  Reminds me of when DS was in 5th grade and it was towards the end of the year and he came home telling me they played "American Idol" in class and he won.  He sang "I wanna be a rock star" by Nickleback.....just google the lyrics to that if you don't know it
Yes, he knew every word but didn't quite understand what it meant.

Well, I've been on here well over 2 hours so it was a nice way to spend a quiet snowy wintery day but I need to get up and do something! now.

Have a great day!

Shawn


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> What I find extremely helpful on the TM for long distances is to literally have a mental list of things I'm working through. Work, Christmas activities, etc. After awhile the running becomes rote, so I use the time to figure out logistics, tasks, appropriate responses to inappropriate people, etc. It's also key to have some great music on my ipod! Lately I'm really enjoying music from "Glee".



Thanks for the tips, Maria!    I think it will get easier as time goes on.  I did update my iPhone yesterday -- I have one playlist I was using for my shorter runs and added more songs.  I can always load up a movie for a long run.  

*CC,* glad that you are feeling better!    I'm really enjoying yesterday's challenge this morning!    And it is amazing that you are having such a mild winter so far!  

*Rose,* glad you got the malware under control quickly!  

*Jeanette,* congratulations on your engagement!    That is such a sweet story about how your DF proposed.    I hope that your Mom will get a little more excited as time goes on but don't let that influence your reaction to things.  I'm sure you will be a beautiful bride.  

*tgrrstarr,* enjoy your Monday off!  



donac said:


> QOTD  I have a few.  Holiday Inn and White Christmas.  White Christmas brings me back to child hood.  When that movie came on the neighbors would come over (because we had a color tv) and it would be a party.  I also love Mr. Magoo's Christmas Carol.  I know I am dating myself.



I remember Mr. Magoo, too, dona!    Hope you get some good news and relief for your knee this week.  



Rose&Mike said:


> That sounds like something Mike would say. He would probably say--I'm sure you'll force yourself to have a good time by yourself. I'm glad you brought up the inserts/ orthotics stuff earlier. I have only been wearing them occasionally and I'm having less issues. I think my new shoes have a stiffer heal box and the inserts aren't as needed. Distance definitely makes different things twinge!



You are right, Rose, better shoes and longer distances make a difference.  Just when I get one thing to stop hurting -- another pops up!   

I am looking forward to my solo trip.  It will be fun to see all of you and have a totally relaxing time -- well, except for that running 13.1 miles part!  



disneymom2one said:


> I haven't posted in a long, long time (after winning the summer challenge).  It's just been a crazy semester.  Our teen has Asperger's and it's been a very, very difficult transition to high school.  It's taken so much out of me to see her struggle (not academically but socially).  My husband and I also teach college math and he was exceptionally busy this semester.  It's just been a very crazy and stressful time for the three of us.
> 
> The good news is that I have continued to lose throughout the challenge.  I began my new journey almost exactly seven months ago.  I weighed 238 (down somewhat from a high of about 260) then and today I weigh 176.  I still have a lot to go but I'm extremely gratified to have lost 62 pounds (about 80 overall).
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to check in for a moment.  I still read your posts every day and wish I could have contributed more.  You all inspire me.



Nice to see you, MB!    Glad to hear that you continue to lose even during your crazy, busy times.  You inspire us! 

BRB with the rest of the replies.


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> I can so envision you clucking around the house.  Maybe I'll try clucking the next time I feel like screaming at the kid and see if that brings the stress level down.
> Sorry the treadmill is not very fun.  I did my run/walk with my brother, and just to let you know, I will not be much of a talker during the princess.  I'm so glad we'll have so much time before the race starts to chat that we can just worry about breathing during the race.  I should probably start thinking about a fanny pack or something to carry my camera/cell phone etc.  Have you thought about that yet?



 That hen with one chick thing is something I can do very well!  

Oh good!  Because I was worrying about the talking thing too since working out with my friend.    Well, have plenty of time to talk at the Expo and before and after the race.  I'm thinking a spibelt for the race.  My cell phone camera is just okay but that way I only have to carry one thing.  I think we will do fine.    Glad that you are enjoying your new laptop!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Not sure which day you are arriving at WDW but its exactly 81 days for me.  I too feel a bit sad and excited at the same time.  I hate the fact that I am going without my boys but I also know that it will be a great experience and reward for the hard work I have put in.
> 
> I also have been looking for throw away stuff.  I am thinking in jan I will probably fine some cheaper things at walmart on clearance.  I just wish I could have a crystal ball to see what the weather is going to be like so I can decide on an outfit for the race.  Im not sure what to wear.  Pants/shorts, short sleeves,long sleeves, tank top??????



Actually our boys will probably enjoy themselves and their Mom free times!    My guys claim they move a trash can to the middle of the living room floor and move it out before I come home among other things.  

I arrive on the 23rd -- Wednesday -- and will be at Animal Kingdom Jambo for five nights.  It is a long full day of travel to get there from where I am.  I have my plane tickets and everything now except my park tickets.  I'm planning on wearing capris and my WISH shirt with tshirt sleeves for the race.  I think if we are prepared for anything that we will be fine.  I'm really looking forward to it.  



my3princes said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes.  We were all feeling better today.  Maybe not 100%, but definitely an improvement



Glad that you are all feeling better, Deb!  



liesel said:


> Congratulations!!!    What a beautiful story!
> 
> I'm sorry about your mom's reaction.  I know it can be hard when family can't share in your happiness.  Its their loss if they don't want to participate in this exciting time.  I know this is pretty minor in comparision, but my DH's childhood best friend was not at all happy when we got engaged.  He and his GF had been together for 5 years and he didn't want to propose.  His made it about him and his inability to commit instead of being happy for us.  We decided not to have him in the wedding party because we wanted the people in the wedding party (and helping with the wedding) to be people who were truly supportive of us as a couple.
> 
> As for female friends, there are many here who have planned or been in weddings and I'm sure everyone here has loads of advice and great ideas.  Feel free to share anytime!



You did exactly what you should have, Lisa, remembered that it is all about you!    So did DH's friend ever marry the GF?  Or did he marry someone else -- inquiring minds want to know!  



50sjayne said:


> Strangely I'm ok today. I mean-- I'm sick, and a little cloudy but things are good. I know, mystical... but trust me. Seems honesty, love and a little bravery on my part (yay-- go me!) have calmed the waters somewhat. I've transitioned from 9 inch nails to Berlin anyway, and am reasonable happy. I'm taking it day to day. I am still amazed at how truly great the people I work with every day are. As a store steward sometimes I think I watch people more closely than I used to-I wasn't the best choice to do this because I am not very brave, but I'm going to try to do better. It also helps that my "problem" also happens to be one of the smartest, kindest people I know.



I'm glad that you are feeling happier, Susan!  



flipflopmom said:


> Exactly!  That was what I meant, hope it didn't come across as I hate my children!  Sorry you had a bad run, trying to figure all this winter exercise stuff out is tough.  Remember when we were all lamenting the heat?



It came across as a loving comment, Taryn, that's why I had the  in there.  I know that you are such a good wife and mother.    I'm so happy for you that you got your snow day -- enjoy!  



Rose&Mike said:


> *Monday, December 6 QOTD:*It's pretty common to use food as a way to deal with stress. (I know I do.) Other than exercise--what strategies do you use to deal with stress? What works for short term immediate stress and do you have a plan in place to deal with long term stress? What about holdiay stressors and family issues?



A good short term strategy for stress is breathing -- just taking some deep breaths for a few minutes.  That does help your body calm down a bit.  Exercise is good to help reduce the longer term stress.  With our quiet holiday this year I don't have too much holiday stress but I did have a tiff with my sister last night so have a bit of family stress.  Sisters always know what button to push.  

Time to get DS up and ready for school.  Have a great day all!


----------



## SettinSail

Cupcaker said:


> Ok, heres my book...



*CONGRATULAIONS!!!*

Pictures, please

Shawn


Oh and sorry about your Mom.  If you don't feel like you are getting the support, excitement, feedback you need, I would just turn to a friend, aunt or whoever can meet your needs.  And, I want to hear about EVERY detail along the way 
Could your Mom's reaction have anything to do with $ ? 

My Mom did not participate in a lot of the planning of my wedding, she was just not into that kind of thing.  My maid of honor and her Mom helped me pick out my dress, select music and lots of other things.  Looking back, I don't remember it being any big disappointment or anything but everyone is different and I was a little older than you are...

Best Wishes


----------



## liesel

lisah0711 said:


> I arrive on the 23rd -- Wednesday -- and will be at Animal Kingdom Jambo for five nights.  It is a long full day of travel to get there from where I am.  I have my plane tickets and everything now except my park tickets.  I'm planning on wearing capris and my WISH shirt with tshirt sleeves for the race.  I think if we are prepared for anything that we will be fine.  I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> You did exactly what you should have, Lisa, remembered that it is all about you!    So did DH's friend ever marry the GF?  Or did he marry someone else -- inquiring minds want to know!



Yes, he proposed in grand fashion a few months later.  He threw a big suprise party for her and proposed.  He was very upset with us that we were unable to come.  We were living in norcal and they were in socal.  We had just been there 3 weeks previously and couldn't take the time off.  He said that this was important to him.  Very clueless guy.  Yes, they are married.  DH was in their wedding.

Have fun staying at AK!  I love that resort, I've only toured the grounds when eating at Boma lovestruc), but I would love to stay there someday.  Or just onsite in general, for that matter.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

mikamah said:


> I gave him wii let's dance more as a joke.



Oh I want that game too! 



Cupcaker said:


> He picked up the house and there was a ring.
> 
> This kind of goes into my mom issues.  She is not into things like this...babies, marraige, etc.



That's so awesome! Congratulations!  

My story....my wedding was awful and wonderful at the same time. We had major problems with his side of the family that really hurt me.  So the first two years of our marriage I've had horrible hatred for them, I couldn't even be in the same room with any of them...obviously this caused problems in my marriage too.  Finally I went to see a counselor about 5 months ago b/c I couldn't bear to have all that hatred inside me any more.  Long story short, I was facing post traumatic stress from a major life event and I learned after all was said and done, that most of the events that took place where probably not about me at all, their actions were issues that THEY had with themselves. 

I hope that helps you some 



flipflopmom said:


> I know what you mean about the food - the budget stretches MUCH farther without a lot of healthy stuff, it's so frustrating.



Urgh!  We have this problem too!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Other than exercise--what strategies do you use to deal with stress? What works for short term immediate stress and do you have a plan in place to deal with long term stress? What about holdiay stressors and family issues?



I really like to read. I escape into another world and gets my mind off of other things. 

Had a pretty good weekend, got lots of stuff done including decorating the tree and the yard. Went grocery shopping and stocked up on some fruits and vegetables. Did pretty good food wise all weekend and am down 1 pound 

Went to run at lunch and got in 35 minutes  I'm getting closer to my goal every day.  I'll probably hold at 35 minutes until Friday to give my legs a chance to get used to it.

I'm slacking on my water today, but I still have plenty of time to get it all in.

Other than that, not much going on today.  

Nicole


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Cupcaker said:


> its all been so busy since friday morning.  sorry i havent had time to do replies.  the party went great.  we had some of the most creative, beautiful gingerbread houses made.  One other little thing that happened at the party... BF proposed  I was crying the whole entire time.  We had a lot of friends and family around.  I have class in ten minutes, but I'll be back on later tonight for more details.



Wow, what great news!  You made me smile today! Congratulations! 



cclovesdis said:


> I can't believe you are doing both!



This is a transition year for me. My dh has decided he doesn't want to do Disney races anymore, so this January will be our last WDW marathon weekend. I'm going to start doing Princess by myself instead. I think it's going to be a lot of fun!  



Rose&Mike said:


> That's a great plan for the treadmill, Maria. I also sometimes play mental games. Like I can't look at the display until a song is over. Or if I'm tired I have to countdown from 60 until I can turn it down. A lot of times I am fine after 60 and it was just a moment of sluggishness. I do a lot of counting and math in my head. And I don't really like math (sorry Dona) but I found it to be a great distraction. And I loved the Grinch movie!



I'm doing math, too! And like you, it's not my favorite -- I play mind games to get to certain percentages (or calculate what percentage I'm at), and I try hard not to see three sixes in a row -- it doesn't mean anything, it's just another thing to keep me occupied.  I hope Tom aces his interview. I'm interviewing a graduate candidate from MIT for an internship next semester. I find it a challenge to come up with enough meaningful work that we can have the intern do that will also be interesting, but it's well worth it. It's great to get that enthusiasm and interest -- and sometimes they have great ideas -- I like to share what I've learned, and also get a fresh perspective. 



Cupcaker said:


> Today we are going to the store to get the ring resized because it is too big.  I am really hating having to depart from it for two weeks.  But like a friend said, I will have it for the rest of my life.  I cant stop staring at it
> 
> What I found out later from DF is that he had asked my parents their permission right before the party.  They were the only ones that knew.  No one else did.  He said my dad was all for it, my mom just stood quiet.
> 
> This kind of goes into my mom issues.  She is not into things like this...babies, marraige, etc.  I have always thought it was me particually she didnt want it for, but Im beginning to think she doesnt like it for people in general, if that makes sense.  She didnt cry like everyone else or anything.  She called me today and didnt even say anything the engagement until I brought it up.  I asked her I was going to look into a venue and if she would want to go.  She said "sure."  I dont know how to proceed with this.  I want her to be all excited and involved.  The only things she gets excited and involved with are the other aspects of my life: school, when I bought my house, my job, and saving money.  Im going to try my hardest to not let it bring me down, but IRL I dont have many close female relationships that can help me with planning a wedding.  So with all this happiness also comes this sadness.  I guess time will tell to see if she changes her tune.
> 
> I will be back soon to post some pics!!!



The weeks my ring was being resized seemed endless -- I just wanted to wear it! It's coming back, I promise!  I'm sorry your mom didn't have the reaction you were expecting. Sometimes it's hard to see your child stepping into a new phase of life, particularly when it involves adding another member to the family...it may take her awhile to process. And not every woman looks forward to all the wedding planning. I have a SIL who eloped because it just wasn't her thing. Your mom may just want to show up and be happy for you, but find the endless minutiae of a wedding tedious at best. Hopefully she's just overwhelmed and she'll generate some excitement. Sometimes it takes awhiel to fully process even happy news. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I also have been looking for throw away stuff.  I am thinking in jan I will probably fine some cheaper things at walmart on clearance.  I just wish I could have a crystal ball to see what the weather is going to be like so I can decide on an outfit for the race.  Im not sure what to wear.  Pants/shorts, short sleeves,long sleeves, tank top??????



This is my 4th one, and I've worn three completely different race outfits so far -- so my best advice is to keep a close eye on the weather, and pack for anything! The first year was so warm, we didn't need warm-up clothes at all. The second year was kind of chilly, and it was helpful to have them. Last year was downright cold, and I ran in pants, which I never do. I bring one of everything, so no matter what Mother Nature sends I am good to go! 



flipflopmom said:


> Your fruit makes me think of another funny Sophie story. Mom was reading her a Christmas book that I loved as a child, at the end it talked about the bear getting everything he had dreamed of from Santa, and there was an orange peeking out of the stocking.  She said "I'm sure he didn't dream about getting an orange for Christmas, Granny".  LOL!



That's so cute! The irony is, my mom grew up in rural Missouri during the Depression -- and one of the things they really looked forward to was an orange in their stocking! It was very "Little House on the Prairie", there were 12 kids and she was the oldest. They only received one present each, and the stocking was a big deal. I bet she might have dreamed about that orange! 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Monday, December 6 QOTD:*It's pretty common to use food as a way to deal with stress. (I know I do.) Other than exercise--what strategies do you use to deal with stress? What works for short term immediate stress and do you have a plan in place to deal with long term stress? What about holdiay stressors and family issues?



Wow, food and exercise (unfortunately and fortunately) are where I usually go. I also love to read, make lists of things to do -- or plot out something so I can break it into manageable parts, my dh is my best strategy for holiday and family issues (helpful, since he's rarely the cause!). I vent to him and we commiserate. 



SettinSail said:


> I was  about the country song.  Reminds me of when DS was in 5th grade and it was towards the end of the year and he came home telling me they played "American Idol" in class and he won.  He sang "I wanna be a rock star" by Nickleback.....just google the lyrics to that if you don't know it
> Yes, he knew every word but didn't quite understand what it meant.



DS wanted that on his i-pod, and so I downloaded the "clean" version -- but even that was questionable...



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for the tips, Maria!    I think it will get easier as time goes on.  I did update my iPhone yesterday -- I have one playlist I was using for my shorter runs and added more songs.  I can always load up a movie for a long run.



Ok, now I envy you. I cannot watch while I run -- tv or movies, it doesn't matter. I can listen, but once I have to engage the optic sensors, the feet just don't move properly 

It's been a good day so far. I got up and ran 3M, and I had one of those treasured bananas for breakfast! Lunch was chicken noodle soup and a bunch of veggies (ok, I did have a jello sugar-free pudding), and now I have apples, grapes and a 100 cal cheese pack for my snack. I'm having scallops and grilled veggies for dinner, followed by pineapple for dessert. It's just a yummy day! 

Just had another little surprise -- I go back to work Jan. 18th after the WDW Half, and now I have to go to NYC on the 20th for a training. I haven't been there since I was pregnant with ds12, so this should be fun! 

Maria


----------



## tggrrstarr

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Saturday--2 parts:
> Name 5 things you are thankful for. Only 2 of which can be family and friends.
> 
> Name 1 thing since this challenge began, that you are proud of. Even the new people can come up with something for this, and if you can't I will help you!*



1. My husband.  He is the most thoughtful, perfect man.  
2. My upcoming (and 5th) trip to wdw- especially that my parents and brother are able to come!  (their first trip)
3. My job.  I have been with this company for 5 years, and though I get tired of retail sometimes, this company is sooo good to its employees.
4. My weight loss!  45 lbs in 4 1/2 months, I never thought I would be strong enough to make these changes.
5. My pets.  Sometimes you just need a furry one to make your day better.  

Since this challenge began, I am proud that I have tried and actually want to continue running.  I never thought I would see that happen to me!




Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Sunday:*
> What is your favorite holiday movie?



I used to love The Santa Claus Movie.  I haven't seen it in a few years, so that might have to change.  Oh, I almost forgot, I love Olive, the Other Reindeer!



Cupcaker said:


> He then got on his knee and asked me to marry him. !



Congratulations!!!  That is such a wonderful story and will be such an awesome memory!



mikamah said:


> Well, I'm actually sitting at the kitchen table on my new laptop!!!!!!



I am so jealous!  My laptop is old and cranky.  Have fun!!



Rose&Mike said:


> *Monday, December 6 QOTD:*It's pretty common to use food as a way to deal with stress. (I know I do.) Other than exercise--what strategies do you use to deal with stress? What works for short term immediate stress and do you have a plan in place to deal with long term stress? What about holdiay stressors and family issues?



For me, my stress goes straight to my shoulders, then up my neck, then straight into a tension headache.  So a dose of advil or advil pm, and if I am lucky, a neck massage from my DH!  

Boo is getting a little better, but I think we have a couple more days of this, unfortunately.  Luckily, our house is a duplex, so all of our doors are what we refer to as "airlocks", so no chance of escape.  Right now she's doing the kitten thing of sucking on my coat and kneading the couch.  At least she's not caterwalling anymore.  (for now, I mean!)  I bought the Rescue Remedy but I'm not sure yet how its working.  I guess it will be good for the dog too, she has been chewing on her paw lately, nervous habit.

I have a new addiction.  And, its a zero calorie addiction!  Teavana!  I have spent almost $40 on tea the last two weeks!  And most of the tea I've gotten is diet tea!  Oolong especially.  Almond Biscotti, Tiramisu, Toasted nut Brulee, Matevana and Skinny Chai!  And there is like 4 more kinds I want to go back and buy!  I can't wait to check out the tea at the new Spice and Tea Exchange at DTD.  

So my day off has turned into a snow day.  Its not supposed to stop until tomorrow night.  Ick!  I can't wait for Florida!


----------



## disneymom2one

I can't do the multi-quote thing (but have made it a goal to learn over break) but thanks everyone for the welcome back.  I've been here the whole time but I just was quiet for so long that it felt strange to pop back in.  

As to the trip we're taking, it is one big, long trip.  WDW - auto train- DC - Williamsburg (starting the drive back home) - and then Hilton Head for a couple of nights.  Up until a month ago, we were going to skip WDW completely but the trip never felt right.  We've been almost every Christmas for the last 12 at WDW so stopping for a couple of nights will be wonderful.  At this point in our Disney lives, that's all we need and we'll be back spring break for a week.  We'll be gone 12 days total which is pretty typical for our Christmas vacation.

Today's QUOTD: I don't cope with stress well at all.  My friend food and I are were good buddies for a long time and it's been extremely challenging to find another outlet.  I walk miles a day and that helps somewhat.


----------



## Rose&Mike

disneymom2one said:


> The good news is that I have continued to lose throughout the challenge.  I began my new journey almost exactly seven months ago.  I weighed 238 (down somewhat from a high of about 260) then and today I weigh 176.  I still have a lot to go but I'm extremely gratified to have lost 62 pounds (about 80 overall).
> 
> Here's my list of five things I'm thankful for.
> 1)  My daughter and my husband.  They are the absolute center of my world and my everything.  My daughter is the bravest person I know.  She lost oxygen at birth and has struggled mightily (and probably always will) but she's so determined to make a life for herself.  My husband is a fantastic father to her and also routinely walks five miles with me at 3:30 am because that's literally sometimes the only time we have all day.
> 2)  My sister - we've become best friends since losing our parents a few years ago.
> 3)  My job - I love it and am grateful to have it.
> 4)  Losing weight.  Fitting into regular size clothes.  Being able to walk for five or more miles a day when I couldn't even make it around the block seven months ago.
> 5)  Our big trip - WDW for a couple of days, the auto train up to Virginia, DC, Williamsburg, and then a couple of days at Hilton Head.  We leave in 11 days.  Having DVC makes it all the better.


Welcome back! I'm sorry the high school transition has been hard. Congratulations on such a great loss!! Thati's wonderful! What an inspiration that you stuck with it through a tough fall! Your trip sounds great. We don't live on the east coast, but I've always thought the auto train sounded like fun. And your list is great!



donac said:


> If you have any questions about a segway tour just ask.  We did it a couple years ago.  My family was the entire tour.  My family, ds's gf, and my sister's family.  Dh dropped out of the tour before we got out in Epcot because he felt uncomfortable on the segway.
> 
> We had the earliest tour.  I have a picture of my dh, sons and gf in front of SE and there is no one around.  No one thought to get me in the picture but it is fun to see the family with no one around.
> 
> If you do book a tour you may not want to the earliest tour unless you have a car.  There is no transport to Epcot early.  My sister and her family were staying at the BW and could not get in early in the International Gateway so they had to drive over to the front entrance of Epcot.
> 
> Ceremony was nice this morning.  I have just been relaxing this afternoon.  I have to put the brownies in the oven for my math team and then I am going to sit and quilt some.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.


Thanks for the info Dona. There is some new nature inspired segway tour. You don't do as much segway, but you get to do some behind the scenes stuff including riding soarin with an imagineer. Anyhow, thought it would be a good compromise--since I am a little scared of the segways, but willing to try it, and DS likes info tours but really wants to do the segway. Mike is happy with whatever. We're still thinking about it. There's spots still. I'm kind of watching the weather. If it's freezing I don't know if I want to spend the money. Hope the knee is hanging in there.



mikamah said:


> I tried my sister eliptical a couple times, and it is one great workout.  I know you're using some of the same muscles as running, but it's much lower impact on your joints, so I would think it would be good for cross traiing.
> It's a wonderful life.  I have to watch it every year.  I remember one Christmas day before i had michael I was supposed to work 11am-7pm, but got out at 3, but instead of going to the family gathering, I came home to my quiet, peaceful condo, made a cup of tea, and watched that movie.
> 
> What do you mean, only a couple of years left!  All I hear about middle school makes me want to freeze time right here.  It's such a tough time and so hard to let your kids go and make decisions on their own, and learn from them.
> 
> 1. my family, especially ds michael.
> 2.my friends, locally and here on the dis.
> 3. my job and the flexibility it affords and the benefit of having weekends and holidays off.
> 4. my house
> 5. my health
> 
> Since this challenge started in sept, I increased my run/walk length to a max of 7 miles and registered for a half marathon!  I could not have done either of those without the inspiration and support of you ladies here.
> 
> .


Kathy--great list. And you are doing great with the exercise! The argument for not using the elliptical for crosstraining is that you are using a lot of the same muscles. I have found that if I don't set the incline or resistance too high that it works great with no big issues. I love It's a Wonderful Life! And we only had one bad year in MS--7th grade. Otherwise it really wasn't too bad.

Jeanette--loved your engagement story! What a memory! As for your Mom, no real advice. Just remember it is your day. I would invite her to help with stuff and include her, but remember it's her issue, not yours. I know it's hard. I hope things improve.



mikamah said:


> Well, I'm actually sitting at the kitchen table on my new laptop!!!!!!  Thanks to the lovely gent I spoke with at verizon tech support to figure out my router, and HP for the ease of set up.  Pretty much I just turned the computer on and filled in a few blanks and I was up and running.  I've got 60 days free norton security, so I don't have to think about that til later.  I'll let the battery charge and tomorrow night I should be posting while we watch tv!!!  The little things in life can really make you day.


Woohoo! Very exciting! I love wireless!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I got another run in today. 40 minutes outside in the blustering cold. Where is the smiley all wrapped up in winter clothes shivering????  It actually felt good by the end.  I think I might be getting use to it.  I wont be able to fit in my next run until friday morning so I will have to find something to do one or two nights this week to keep active.  Overall my eating was not horrible today but I picked alot at things.  I think I was just bored.
> 
> Well I am off to prepare my stuff for tomorrow.  Thanks to CC hopefully I will get out of the house on time.


Congrats on the run Lindsay. I am personally ready for 90 degree days again. The highes today were in the 20s here. Uggh! Hope you come up with an alternative workout for later in the week.

Susan--hope you are feeling better!

Dona--hope math team went well and you had a good day.



flipflopmom said:


> I know that Auburn was celebrating more b/c of going to Nat'l Championships that for beating SC, but I've ALWAYS hated the shots of the losers, even if we were the ones that beat them.  At the end of the day, these are 20ish year old kids, that have TREMENDOUS responsibility hanging on their shoulders - the colleges depend on them so much to have good seasons to keep ticket sales up and donations up, huge fan bases of people like us that have rooms in their homes decorated in college memorabilia, etc, but they are still just KIDS.
> 
> Hope the chafing got better, that's rough.  Worse when you run on treadmill?
> 
> 
> I am thinking of checking into the free gym at the community college 1 mile from my house to see if they have an elliptical, I might have to try that out.  The impact was really starting to bother my previously shattered ankle, and the cold weather makes that sooo much worse.


I thought Auburn was obnoxious--did you see the cam juice with the reporter. All I can think is that my kid is that age and I know how emotional he would be. I blame the coaches for allowing the kids to behave like that before the game was over. You would never see Joe Paterno's team behaving like that. Anyhow, it's a whatever at this point. The chafing is still bad. Next spring I am getting a running skirt with shorts instead of panties. I don't know why it was so bad Saturday, but I have scabs all over the inside of my legs.  I think you can get an amazing workout on the elliptical. I don't know how it would be on your ankle. Most of my weight goes in my heels. And you can get "elliptical knee." I will get sore on the outside of my knees occasionally, but only if I do it multiple days in a row.

Shawn--how many days until you can escape all that snow? Oh my goodness! Hang in there.




lisah0711 said:


> I am looking forward to my solo trip.  It will be fun to see all of you and have a totally relaxing time -- well, except for that running 13.1 miles part!
> 
> .


There is that one small detail.....



lisah0711 said:


> A good short term strategy for stress is breathing -- just taking some deep breaths for a few minutes.  That does help your body calm down a bit.  Exercise is good to help reduce the longer term stress.  With our quiet holiday this year I don't have too much holiday stress but I did have a tiff with my sister last night so have a bit of family stress.  Sisters always know what button to push.
> 
> Time to get DS up and ready for school.  Have a great day all!


I agree--sisters definitely know what buttons to push! Thanks for the reminder about breathing as a stress reliever.



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Did pretty good food wise all weekend and am down 1 pound
> 
> Went to run at lunch and got in 35 minutes  I'm getting closer to my goal every day.  I'll probably hold at 35 minutes until Friday to give my legs a chance to get used to it.
> 
> I'm slacking on my water today, but I still have plenty of time to get it all in.
> 
> Other than that, not much going on today.
> 
> Nicole


Great job on the run and congrats for being down a pound!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm doing math, too! And like you, it's not my favorite -- I play mind games to get to certain percentages (or calculate what percentage I'm at), and I try hard not to see three sixes in a row -- it doesn't mean anything, it's just another thing to keep me occupied.  Wow, food and exercise (unfortunately and fortunately) are where I usually go. I also love to read, make lists of things to do -- or plot out something so I can break it into manageable parts, my dh is my best strategy for holiday and family issues (helpful, since he's rarely the cause!). I vent to him and we commiserate.
> 
> Maria


Very cool about New York and glad you are enjoying all that fruit on the new WW plan! I do percentages too. I can tell I'm pushing it too hard when I can't calculate or have trouble counting backwards! It's amazing how distracting numbers can be!



tggrrstarr said:


> 1. My husband.  He is the most thoughtful, perfect man.
> 2. My upcoming (and 5th) trip to wdw- especially that my parents and brother are able to come!  (their first trip)
> 3. My job.  I have been with this company for 5 years, and though I get tired of retail sometimes, this company is sooo good to its employees.
> 4. My weight loss!  45 lbs in 4 1/2 months, I never thought I would be strong enough to make these changes.
> 5. My pets.  Sometimes you just need a furry one to make your day better.
> 
> Since this challenge began, I am proud that I have tried and actually want to continue running.  I never thought I would see that happen to me!


Great list and great job on the running!



disneymom2one said:


> Today's QUOTD: I don't cope with stress well at all.  My friend food and I are were good buddies for a long time and it's been extremely challenging to find another outlet.  I walk miles a day and that helps somewhat.


I've found it really challenging as well to not use food to deal with stress.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I am so ready for bed, but it's too important to me to reply to all of you.

Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow!

*Rose*: Hope DS rocked his interview today! 

*MB*:  for your loss! That's amazing! 

 on DD. 9th grade was not my best year. It did get better and 10th through 12th were much, much better. 

Enjoy your trip! 

*Dona*:  on your knee.  for tomorrow.

*Jeanette*: I LOVE how DF proposed!  Congratulations!

 for mom issues.



mikamah said:


> Since this challenge started in sept, I increased my run/walk length to a max of 7 miles and registered for a half marathon!  I could not have done either of those without the inspiration and support of you ladies here.



 7 miles! 



mikamah said:


> Well, I'm actually sitting at the kitchen table on my new laptop!!!!!!







mommyof2Pirates said:


> Glad you are feeling a bit better.  Definitely stay away from milk or any milk products for the next 3-4 days.  Once your stomach/intestine is irritated dairy products do not sit well and *even if you feel better it can trigger it to all start up again*.



Thank you!  I often forget about the part I bolded.


----------



## cclovesdis

my3princes said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes.  We were all feeling better today.  Maybe not 100%, but definitely an improvement



Glad you are all feeling better, at least somewhat! Here's to an even better day tomorrow! 

*50sjayne*: Hope you are feeling better. 



flipflopmom said:


> Any ideas as to what is causing this? I know you mentioned milk - we only drink skim milk, and anything made w/ whole milk makes me ill.  Glad to read later you caught up on your rest and were feeling a bit better!



Well, I am lactose intolerant.  But, I had very, very quick med check today. Nothing new to report there, but since I had a fever on Friday night, it's possible that it wasn't just milk. And of course, there's always that infamous word...S-T-R-E-S-S. 

 on AK. Hope she is still TOM-free for a while as well. 

And Sophie, !!!!

Hope you had a great snow day!



Rose&Mike said:


> *Monday, December 6 QOTD:*It's pretty common to use food as a way to deal with stress. (I know I do.) Other than exercise--what strategies do you use to deal with stress? What works for short term immediate stress and do you have a plan in place to deal with long term stress? What about holdiay stressors and family issues?



Thank you for this QOTD! I am not going to answer it on the thread, because, well, it's way too TMI, but it's just what I needed. 

*Shawn*: Is it still snowing? Hopefully you'll be able to get out at least a little. 



lisah0711 said:


> Nice to see you, MB!    Glad to hear that you continue to lose even during your crazy, busy times.  You inspire us!



 ITA!



liesel said:


> Yes, he proposed in grand fashion a few months later.  He threw a big suprise party for her and proposed.



Wow! That must have been quite the moment! 

Sorry you had to put up with some immaturity about not being at the party. 



mizzoutiger76 said:


> I really like to read. I escape into another world and gets my mind off of other things.



I had forgotten about reading. I can spend hours doing that! 

*Maria*: Enjoy your trip to WDW and NYC! 



tggrrstarr said:


> 4. My weight loss!  45 lbs in 4 1/2 months



 Wow!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Did a mile on the elliptical and 55 min strength class. I wanted to do more on the elliptical, but I left work late. 

It is freezing here today! I hope this a temporary thing. I turn into quite the homebody when it's this cold. The high for a couple of days is not supposed to get out of the 20s.

DS said his interview went well. He finds out in January, and if they want him they will do a background check and I think a polygraph. The hard part is going to be encouraging him to fill out more apps over Christmas. Thanks for all the well wishes.

I never answered the QOTD--I am trying to look at managing stress as a process, just like weight loss. I am working to create a calm, clutter free environment at home. To control the things I can control and try to let go of the things I can't. When I wake up in the middle of the night, I've been trying to concentrate on the breathing I learned from 8 minute meditation. I have been trying to turn the stereo on more than the news. And this might sound funny, but I've been trying to hug more. I am not a big hugger except for DS. I have some major personal space issues. For some reason I've finding getting a hug is a big stress reliever for me, so I've been trying to take advantage of that! 

I made a list for the week of quick little things to do each day to keep the  house cleaned up. I don't know how long we will keep this up, but if the house can just stay clean until we leave for vacation, I will consider it a major victory!

P--thinking of you.

Hope everyone has a nice evening.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD for Tuesday--What is your favorite holiday treat? How can you enjoy it without going overboard or do you just plan to avoid it completely this year?*


----------



## tigger813

HI all,

OMG It's cold in Orlando! We all had to buy new sweatshirts today! So freaking cold!!!!! 

I have no idea how I'm doing. I'm just really enjoying myself. Been eating 2 meals a day and walking a ton. Not drinking enough. Feeling a bit bloated so I'm really not sure. I will get back OP on Friday. I'll drink extra water and have 2 protein shakes a day and get in extra workouts whenever possible,

Watching Patriots game with DH now.

Heading over to EPcot to try and get the rest of the storytellers for DD1s school project. They have been very interesting! Ate at Biergarten today. No meals planned tomorrow except for my parents meal out at Artists Point. 

Trip is going by way too fast! I really wish it would slow down!

Time to see if DD1 is asleep to I can turn her tv off. DD2 fell asleep  in the car on the way back from MK and came in, changed her clothes and fell instantly back to sleep!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

I was hoping to pop on and see a post from Pamela.  I haven't heard from here and did leave a voicemail the other day.  I'm praying that all is okay and that she is just busy


----------



## Connie96

I haven't forgotten about y'all. I will post WIN results from last week soon - tomorrow, I hope. 

I am way behind on a couple of projects at work. I DO have a stress fracture in my pelvis - no running for at least 4-6 weeks and the orthopaedist will recheck me in January. And any spare time I do squeeze out of my days has been spent Christmas shopping. 

I'm exhausted and going to bed right now. I will try to check in with yall tomorrow and I'm so sorry that for missing what you've shared here over the past couple weeks.


----------



## Cupcaker

Its going to be another two post deal today.

*Kathy*- Thanks! Hope you had a good day at the museum today.  Maybe you snuck in some more dancing too 

*Lindsay*- Wow that great you were able to run in the freezing cold.  I can barely convince myself to do the elliptical in my freezing cold house

*Deb*- Glad youre all feeling better

*Lisa *(liesel)- thanks, I will probably be asking some advice from all of you at one point or another.

*50sjayne*- glad things are better.

*Dona and CC*- hope you had a good day.

*Taryn*- yay for your snow day and losing weight!

*Rose*- happy DSs interview went well.  PD he got the internship.

*Shawn*- I hope you are staying warm with all that snow!

*Lisa* (Lisah)- Hearing your plans for WDW is exciting. Youre going to rock it!

*Nicole*- Sorry to hear about that.  Im glad you were able to see a counselor and figure things out. Congratulations on the 1 pound down!! Youre doing great with the challenge.

Thanks *Maria*

*Kelli*- mmm that tea sounds delicious.

*Tracey*- Glad youre having a good time, cant believe its freezing but its a good excuse to get new sweatshirts

*Connie*- Hope it feels better soon and youre not in too much pain.


----------



## Cupcaker

Today was a perfect day.  We went to Disneyland.  It was kind of on the way to the jewler, so how could we not stop!  Right away, we found a great parking spot.  There was hardly any people there.  As we entered Disneyland there was a car with characters coming down mainstreet.  Then Mickey led a band down mainstreet as well.  It was truly magical.  A Disney wedding is my dream.  I will be calling them tomorrow to see if it will be possible, aka something we can afford.

So on to the pictures!  I just got them right now and uploaded them!

Heres the "judging" of the gingerbread houses:




Our house is the one on the bottom left hand corner.

Heres my shock:





Heres my grandma coming in to find out what was happening and me showing her 





And here is something from our trip today to Disneyland:





I plan on making a memory box with some of the special items from this occassion.  Im using the postcard invite we send everyone.  The box the ring came in.  I was wondering if we can preserve our little gingerbread house somehow or if not, I will make a clay replica of it.  I was also going to put in some of these pictures.

Im excited about this wedding.  Thanks for letting me share!  Oh and Im soooo glad I dont have all this weight I have to lose.  I have almost lost 99.9% of it.  It makes looking at these pictures so much of a better time for me.


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  

Long day yesterday.  My team had a so so day but we decided to celebrate that one of the girls is up for league high scorer since she hasn't missed an individual question yet this season.  It was funny to hear them complain about how poorly they did but they liked when I said we should just celebrate the great accomplishment of the one student.

Had dinner and just relaxed last night.  Thanks for all the support about the knee.  It was pretty sore yesterday but I did buy a heating pad on my way home from school last night and that helped.  MRI is tonight at 5.

Cupcaker those pictures are wonderful.  

Yesterday I went to buy some lunch from the cafeteria.  SO they had veggie soup so I got some.  There was a cake in the room and I did take a small piece.  My friend came down to tell me about it in case I didn't  know about it.  A former retired teacher sent it to us which was really nice of her.  But it was fromthe famous CAKE BOSS.  YOu see those shows all the time and you wonder how the cake really tastes.  They look so pretty but how do they taste?  Let me tell you this was great.  The filling was not too sweet and the buttercream (which is my favorite) just right.  I can understand why the bakery has been there forever. 

Off to get breakfast.  I also have to send my dsis one more picture.  She is making a book about our youngest sister's graduation.  She took 10 years to get her BA and we are so proud of her.  Dsis and I went to the graduation along with my parents and both brought our cameras.  I thought I had sent her all my pictures but I found one from when she got her diploma.  It was on the giant screen and I hope it came out alright. 

Thanks for the encouragement about working our my arms even though my knee is bothering me.  I worked my arms yesterdday and they hurt this morning.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## cclovesdis

I'm about to run out of battery power, so this will be very quick.

*Jeanette*, love the pictures!

Mini-Challenge for Tuesday, 12/7: Eat your daily fruit and vegetables servings today.

I know a lot of us combine them for a total, so I paired them. I didn't want to give a specific number either, because our "totals," so to speak, could be different from one another.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Tracey*--glad you are having fun! Don't stress about the weight. It will come off. I'm sorry about the temps. We were there one year and had to scrape ice off the car and Mike was not a happy camper. We might have to look at renting a car if the temps don't improve before we leave. Can't wait to hear about your trip!



my3princes said:


> I was hoping to pop on and see a post from Pamela.  I haven't heard from here and did leave a voicemail the other day.  I'm praying that all is okay and that she is just busy


I hope everything is ok too. Everyday I hope to see a new post.

*Connie*--I am so sorry about the stress fracture. What causes a stress fracture in your pelvis? Just the pounding? 

*Jeanette*--the pictures were great! You look wonderful and so happy! What a great way to celebrate an engagement with a day at DL!

*Dona*--good luck with the mri. Very cool how what we are all figuring out on the weight loss train is rubbing off into real life with your students and celebrating victories. The cake sounds marvelous. I'm glad you enjoyed your small piece! I wonder if you could do some ab work too or if that would bother your knee?

*QOTD for Tuesday--What is your favorite holiday treat? How can you enjoy it without going overboard or do you just plan to avoid it completely this year? *
I would have to say other than stuffing--which we usually only have at Thanksgiving and Christmas, my second favorite treat is cheesecake, which I also usually only make at Thanksgiving and Christmas. But my favorite treat are buckeyes and a coconut version of buckeyes. We have a tradition of making treats and giving them to our neighbors and then we freeze the extra candy and have it for a month or so after the holidays. Just sitting here thinking about it is making me want one, or two or three. 

Which is the problem. I am thinking we might skip making them this year. I know it won't bother Mike or Tom cause they only do it to make me happy. I have really been struggling with sweets lately and I'm nervous about having it in the house. But that brings me to the all or nothing issue. It is starting to bother me that I feel like the only way I can control my cravings is by not having it in the house. And that if it is in the house I need to throw it out or eat it until it's gone. Is this how it's always going to be? Is some food like a drug and the only way to avoid over indulging is to banish it all together--at least at home. It's interesting, because if we are out I have little trouble not taking sweets or chips or whatever, or just taking one, but at home it's a different story. So I guess that is some progress. I have to think about this one some more.....

I'm going to run after work. The plan is to leave work no later than 4:30 so I can be home before 6:00. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning

Pixie dust to all of you recovering for injuries.  It sounds like there are a lot of them out there.  I knew I didn't exercise for some reason


----------



## Rose&Mike

I went to bump our recipe thread, and it looks like it has been closed.


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> I went to bump our recipe thread, and it looks like it has been closed.



Nope, it just fell off the active list.    You can get to it again with a search -- I bumped it again.  It happens with the QOTD archive sometimes too.  If it had been accidentally closed the mods would have opened it up for us again -- they are very helpful.


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> I went to bump our recipe thread, and it looks like it has been closed.


that's too bad. I wonder of one of the moderaters could open it back up again.  



Rose&Mike said:


> . But my favorite treat are buckeyes and a coconut version of buckeyes. We have a tradition of making treats and giving them to our neighbors and then we freeze the extra candy and have it for a month or so after the holidays. Just sitting here thinking about it is making me want one, or two or three.


Are those the little peanut butter chocolate balls?  We had them when we went to a wedding in ohio years ago, and my brother and i still reminisce about them.  We reminisce about the trip too, but the buckeyes were soo good.



lisah0711 said:


> Oh good!  Because I was worrying about the talking thing too since working out with my friend.    Well, have plenty of time to talk at the Expo and before and after the race.  I'm thinking a spibelt for the race.  My cell phone camera is just okay but that way I only have to carry one thing.  I think we will do fine.    Glad that you are enjoying your new laptop!
> 
> Actually our boys will probably enjoy themselves and their Mom free times!    My guys claim they move a trash can to the middle of the living room floor and move it out before I come home among other things.
> 
> I arrive on the 23rd -- Wednesday -- and will be at Animal Kingdom Jambo for five nights.  It is a long full day of travel to get there from where I am.  I have my plane tickets and everything now except my park tickets.  I'm planning on wearing capris and my WISH shirt with tshirt sleeves for the race.  I think if we are prepared for anything that we will be fine.  I'm really looking forward to it.
> !


Sound like we'll make a good running team.  Plus, if you feel like you can talk, just ramble away, I'm a really good listener when I'm running. 
I am a little envious of you and Lindsay going without the menfolk, but I know I would feel bad too.  
I'm planning to wear capris as well, with a t-shirt- hot pink since my wish shirt is way too small, and even if it fit width wise, it's too short too.  I think it was maria who said she was going to get some throwaway warm clothes, so I'll try to do that too.  I hate to throw things away, but I hear they gather all the clothes and donate them, so that's good. 
hugs on the sister issues.  gotta love them.  



tggrrstarr said:


> I have a new addiction.  And, its a zero calorie addiction!  Teavana!  I have spent almost $40 on tea the last two weeks!  And most of the tea I've gotten is diet tea!  Oolong especially.  Almond Biscotti, Tiramisu, Toasted nut Brulee, Matevana and Skinny Chai!  And there is like 4 more kinds I want to go back and buy!  I can't wait to check out the tea at the new Spice and Tea Exchange at DTD.  !


40$ isn't too bad for that place.  I love going in there too, but always end up overwhelmed and come out with nothing.It's a great addiction to have for weight loss.  I've heard they have some that make you feel full and help you lose weight.  Enjoy that tea. 



disneymom2one said:


> IAs to the trip we're taking, it is one big, long trip.  WDW - auto train- DC - Williamsburg (starting the drive back home) - and then Hilton Head for a couple of nights.  Up until a month ago, we were going to skip WDW completely but the trip never felt right.  We've been almost every Christmas for the last 12 at WDW so stopping for a couple of nights will be wonderful.  At this point in our Disney lives, that's all we need and we'll be back spring break for a week.  We'll be gone 12 days total which is pretty typical for our Christmas vacation.


sounds like a fabulous trip.  



cclovesdis said:


> Well, I am lactose intolerant.  But, I had very, very quick med check today. Nothing new to report there, but since I had a fever on Friday night, it's possible that it wasn't just milk. And of course, there's always that infamous word...S-T-R-E-S-S. !


glad you're ok with the meds.  Are you starting to feel better?  I'm sure the stress of your new job and schedule can mess you up.  I hope you're able to take some time to sit and relax and just think about cc every day.  



Rose&Mike said:


> And this might sound funny, but I've been trying to hug more. I am not a big hugger except for DS. I have some major personal space issues. For some reason I've finding getting a hug is a big stress reliever for me, so I've been trying to take advantage of that!
> 
> I made a list for the week of quick little things to do each day to keep the  house cleaned up. I don't know how long we will keep this up, but if the house can just stay clean until we leave for vacation, I will consider it a major victory!


The hugging can be such a big stress reliever.  I am a hugger, and a cryer.  I definitely can relieve some huge stress with a good cry.  And when I'm with other people, and start crying, they always hug me, and that helps too.  I'm better about it now, but last winter when I was depressed, I could cry at the drop of a hat, and it was so awful.  
Love your plan to keep the houst clean before your trip.  I also hate leaving a messy house before a trip.  It's so nice to come home to a nice clean house. 



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Tuesday--What is your favorite holiday treat? How can you enjoy it without going overboard or do you just plan to avoid it completely this year?*


Swedish spritz butter cookies.  I will bake them and I will enjoy them this year, and every year.  Love them, and they are associated with so many memories.



my3princes said:


> I was hoping to pop on and see a post from Pamela.  I haven't heard from here and did leave a voicemail the other day.  I'm praying that all is okay and that she is just busy


I was thinking the same thing.  Hope all is well Pamela. 



Connie96 said:


> I haven't forgotten about y'all. I will post WIN results from last week soon - tomorrow, I hope.
> 
> I am way behind on a couple of projects at work. I DO have a stress fracture in my pelvis - no running for at least 4-6 weeks and the orthopaedist will recheck me in January. And any spare time I do squeeze out of my days has been spent Christmas shopping.
> 
> I'm exhausted and going to bed right now. I will try to check in with yall tomorrow and I'm so sorry that for missing what you've shared here over the past couple weeks.


so sorry about the stress fracture, and the break you'll have to take from running.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Glad you had a great day/weekend.  The paper jams are so much fun.  I think mike and I had more fun than ryan did when he got it for his bday  Great job on getting the run in with everything else going on.
> 
> I got another run in today. 40 minutes outside in the blustering cold. Where is the smiley all wrapped up in winter clothes shivering????  It actually felt good by the end.  I think I might be getting use to it.  I wont be able to fit in my next run until friday morning so I will have to find something to do one or two nights this week to keep active.  Overall my eating was not horrible today but I picked alot at things.  I think I was just bored.  :


Isn't it great to have kids so we can play too?  We got sorry spin, and have been having a blast with that, if you're looking for a new board game.  Nice work on the run in the cold.  I've started writing the temperature on my princess training plan, so I know how cold it's been for the next time when i don't want to go out.   27's the coldest so far.  



50sjayne said:


> Strangely I'm ok today. I mean-- I'm sick, and a little cloudy but things are good. I know, mystical... but trust me. Seems honesty, love and a little bravery on my part (yay-- go me!) have calmed the waters somewhat. I've transitioned from 9 inch nails to Berlin anyway, and am reasonable happy. I'm taking it day to day. I am still amazed at how truly great the people I work with every day are. As a store steward sometimes I think I watch people more closely than I used to-I wasn't the best choice to do this because I am not very brave, but I'm going to try to do better. It also helps that my "problem" also happens to be one of the smartest, kindest people I know.


Glad things are going well for you.  



flipflopmom said:


> Daddy gave me a collection of wooden ornaments that he said reminded him of ornaments from when he was little. I had already gotten a bit emotional when I hung the  dated one they gave me a week before we got married as my last Christmas at home, but when I opened that box I just LOST IT!!!  Wonder how long it will be before stuff like that stops happening?


Wish I could say it will stop, but I don't think it ever will.  I lost my dad 15 years ago, and still there will be memories that pop up so strong and bring those emotions on.  They are definintely not as frequent as with my mom now and with my mom, it's a loss for michael too, and that makes it harder, or more emotional, i guess.  Hang in there.  I know having those times definitely means we were blessed with a good relationship and that makes them such a big loss. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Up at 4, but fell, back asleep until 6:45, so I'm going to save replies until tonight. They are calling for snow from Knoxville north next Monday when DS is supposed to drive home, so I'm getting a little stressed, but it's still a week out so it could change. Trying not to think about it too much. It will be very busy at work today, so I'm going to try to get in a little early so I can get organized before everyone else shows up. I'm doing strength after work, but might not make it early enough to get on the elliptical. We'll see how today goes. I am only .6 over maintain weight this morning--which is pretty good for the end of a weekend.


Hope the forcast changes and ds has a safe, dry drive home.



SettinSail said:


> Here in Southern Germany we are getting so much snow it is now just beyond ridiculous.  Snowed all night last night and ever since I got up at 6:30 this morning.  Did the elliptical for 30 minutes this morning and went to my 3 hour German class that I have every Monday.  It was a little better today.  Our teacher announced that next Monday is her last class with us as she got another job teaching at a High School (called Gymnasium here).  When I got back home there was an email from son's school that very cryptically said students could go home after lunch if they would have a problem getting home later in the day with this weather.  I just deleted it since DS rides the train to/from school most days and he would have no problem.  But then of course he calls me just now to ask if he can leave school.  Only 2 remaining classes for the day are Art & Spanish so I said OK.  5 minutes later he calls again to ask if he can go downtown on the train with some other kids!  I gave him a little lecture first but then said he could go, what a slack Mom I am!  But, if we were having weather like this back home, schools would be closed for a month!   I just decided to give him a little break today.  He does have a pet sitting job after school today and for the next 2 weeks so I reminded him about that.  Our friends have already gone home to HAWAII for the Christmas break, they will have 5 WEEKS there!  So jealous!
> Hope you are warm & happy wherever you are today!
> Shawn


Those germans are so tough, no need to cancel school.  It is amazing how quickly school is cancelled here, and they will even cancel on a forecast that might never come to fruition.   5 Weeks n hawaii sounds heavenly.  



Cupcaker said:


> Today was a perfect day.  We went to Disneyland.  It was kind of on the way to the jewler, so how could we not stop!  Right away, we found a great parking spot.  There was hardly any people there.  As we entered Disneyland there was a car with characters coming down mainstreet.  Then Mickey led a band down mainstreet as well.  It was truly magical.  A Disney wedding is my dream.  I will be calling them tomorrow to see if it will be possible, aka something we can afford.
> 
> .


Congrats and thanks for sharing the pics.  They are beautiful, and you are beautiful.  So happy for you. 



donac said:


> .  MRI is tonight at 5.
> 
> .


Good luck.  Pixie dust for you that you get good news.



cclovesdis said:


> I'm about to run out of battery power, so this will be very quick.
> 
> *Jeanette*, love the pictures!
> 
> Mini-Challenge for Tuesday, 12/7: Eat your daily fruit and vegetables servings today.
> 
> I know a lot of us combine them for a total, so I paired them. I didn't want to give a specific number either, because our "totals," so to speak, could be different from one another.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Thanks cc.  



my3princes said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Pixie dust to all of you recovering for injuries.  It sounds like there are a lot of them out there.  I knew I didn't exercise for some reason


Too funny.

Well, that took an hour to get used to the mouse thing on this laptop.  If i post this and it disappears I'll be so mad.  I also hope I didn't delete anyone I wasnted to respond to.  when I was highlighting to delete it would move so much faster than my other computer.  Oh well, it's a learning curve, and i'm loving sitting in my recliner right now.  
I came on a few times yesterday to read, and never got to post.  We had a fun day at the museum, and after michael's friend came over for a while, but michael was very fresh and disrespectful to me, so he lost tv for the night and today, which is a punishment for me too.  I told him he could earn a show back for tonight, and he's been fine so far.  I know it was a busy, exciting weekend, and I so hope it's not the start of age 9. 

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## SettinSail

Hello everyone!   Hope you are having a great day so far.  It's a little after 3:00 here and I just finished lunch.  I am still eating the chicken tortilla soup I made in the crockpot Saturday.  Nicole, I hope you don't mind but I posted the recipe over in our recipe thread.  I noted that it came from you and Allrecipes but if you don't want it in there I don't mind deleting it. Just let me know, no problems  It seems to get a little better every day.  It is quite spicy so I have been adding a T of sour cream to mine after I microwave it.  So tasty and filling.  Our snow finally stopped late in the afternoon and then we had rain all night!  How is that possible ??!!  Today there has been no precip, just a gray day with lots of snow on the ground.  I think it's a little warmer today.  Can't remember if I ever officially mentioned it but my behind is all healed from my fall last week.  I think it was a muscle that got pulled and not a broken tailbone at all!

I set a PR on my elliptical this morning, stayed on for 35 minutes and went 2.8 kilometers.  I guess I will have to go for an hour to do a 5K on it ?? I have been completely slack with eating and snacking since Saturday and today I am determined to turn it around.  Still trying to lose 2.5 before the end of the challenge and yes I put on 1.5 over the weekend so now I am looking at 4 lbs to lose.  Chugging water and have planned what I am eating for the rest of the day and no MandM's are included!!!  We have 11 days left in the challenge and I am going home on Dec 18 - I need to lose these 4 pounds!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Here's the QOTD:
> 
> *Monday, December 6 QOTD:*It's pretty common to use food as a way to deal with stress. (I know I do.) Other than exercise--what strategies do you use to deal with stress? What works for short term immediate stress and do you have a plan in place to deal with long term stress? *What about holdiay stressors and family issues?*Feel free to answer any or all of the parts.



I'll speak about the bolded part.  I know this is going to make ME sound bad but I hope that this will be helpful advice to someone out there who needs it.  Thanks to my wonderful husband, we have come to a compromise that I only have to spend 24 hours with his mother.  I won't go into details but he acknowledges that she is "different".  Going into that house and knowing I will be leaving within 24 hours helps me to deal with what I face there. I still get stressed out but I know there is an end to it and it will be only a small part of my holiday.  DH and DS will go back up there and visit for several days by themself and it works for us.  If you have anyone like this in your family that you have been suffering through long visits with, see if you can take a fresh look at the situation.  Even if it is your relative there is no law you have to be around them.  Negative people can suck the life out of you and I fully believe in avoiding them if I can



mizzoutiger76 said:


> I really like to read. I escape into another world and gets my mind off of other things.
> Nicole



That's a great one, I totally forgot about reading.  Congrats on your one pound loss  And for your story about wedding and DH family.



Worfiedoodles said:


> That's so cute! The irony is, my mom grew up in rural Missouri during the Depression -- and one of the things they really looked forward to was an orange in their stocking! It was very "Little House on the Prairie", there were 12 kids and she was the oldest. They only received one present each, and the stocking was a big deal. I bet she might have dreamed about that orange! Maria



My Mom used to make us put "nuts and fruits" and "surprises" at the end of our Christmas list every year and this is what we always got in our stockings too except they were usually tangerines

So exciting to go to NYC !!!   Awesome!   Sounds like you are doing great on the new WW too!



tggrrstarr said:


> My weight loss!  45 lbs in 4 1/2 months, I never thought I would be strong enough to make these changes.



  Wow, that's great!  I've "only" lost 23.5 pounds in almost 10 months but I have not cut back on eatng as much as I could have.

Thinking about kicking it into another gear in 2011 after hearing about your success and others here, could I do it too !!??!!

GREAT JOB !!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Shawn--how many days until you can escape all that snow? Oh my goodness! Hang in there.
> 
> I agree--sisters definitely know what buttons to push! Thanks for the reminder about breathing as a stress reliever.



We leave here Dec 18th

I meant to comment on the sisters also, I have 2 and we can ALL push each others buttons for sure !!




Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Tuesday--What is your favorite holiday treat? How can you enjoy it without going overboard or do you just plan to avoid it completely this year?*



Magic Bars or seven layer bars.  I can not have them in my house.  If I'm with others I can eat 1 or 2 and walk away but if they are in my house, forget it they are all getting eaten

This year I will have a couple if I run into them and enjoy!  But, no way will they be in the house with me!



tigger813 said:


> HI all,
> 
> OMG It's cold in Orlando! We all had to buy new sweatshirts today! So freaking cold!!!!!
> 
> I have no idea how I'm doing. I'm just really enjoying myself. Been eating 2 meals a day and walking a ton. Not drinking enough. Feeling a bit bloated so I'm really not sure. I will get back OP on Friday. I'll drink extra water and have 2 protein shakes a day and get in extra workouts whenever possible,
> 
> Watching Patriots game with DH now.
> 
> Heading over to EPcot to try and get the rest of the storytellers for DD1s school project. They have been very interesting! Ate at Biergarten today. No meals planned tomorrow except for my parents meal out at Artists Point.
> 
> Trip is going by way too fast! I really wish it would slow down!
> 
> Time to see if DD1 is asleep to I can turn her tv off. DD2 fell asleep  in the car on the way back from MK and came in, changed her clothes and fell instantly back to sleep!
> 
> TTFN



Sounds like you've had a great trip!   Did the cold keep the crowds down any at all?  I've heard December is very crowded all month long.



Connie96 said:


> I DO have a stress fracture in my pelvis - no running for at least 4-6 weeks and the orthopaedist will recheck me in January. And any spare time I do squeeze out of my days has been spent Christmas shopping.
> 
> I'm exhausted and going to bed right now. I will try to check in with yall tomorrow and I'm so sorry that for missing what you've shared here over the past couple weeks.



We have missed you!   I know you are glad to get an answer to your pain.  Just think, you ran that last race with a fractured pelvis!  Hope you are all healed soon, rest as much as you can



my3princes said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Pixie dust to all of you recovering for injuries.  It sounds like there are a lot of them out there.  I knew I didn't exercise for some reason







mikamah said:


> Those germans are so tough, no need to cancel school.
> 
> I came on a few times yesterday to read, and never got to post.  We had a fun day at the museum, and after michael's friend came over for a while, but michael was very fresh and disrespectful to me, so he lost tv for the night and today, which is a punishment for me too.  I told him he could earn a show back for tonight, and he's been fine so far.  I know it was a busy, exciting weekend, and I so hope it's not the start of age 9.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day.



Tell me about it !!!   They are just a different breed of humans, that's for sure.  (no offense intended to anyone!)   

Glad you guys had fun at the museum and sorry for the end of the day.  You are a good Mom to nip that in the bud

Jeanette, your pictures are so beautiful!   You are so tiny!  It's wonderful that you've already lost the weight.  When is your cruise coming up?

And, OMG the houses are amazing.  You have some creative friends.

CC, I had something to say to you too but I've forgotten it now

OK, on and off in 40 minutes today, not so bad.....hope you all have a great day.....eat those fruits and veg per CC............drink your water.......watch your portions.........get in some exercise.........and have a great day!

Shawn


----------



## tggrrstarr

OMG, I must have an iPad!  I am typing this on my asst. Mgr's brand new iPad and I am in love!  Forget what I said about wanting a new laptop, I must have one of these!!  Hint, hint if my DH is reading this!  

Be back soon with some replies!  (Unfortunately that will be done on my iPod touch, unless I can steal this puppy!)


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Just a quick check-in, I'm swamped today at work...

Shawn - share away! I don't mind at all! I'm glad you liked it.  DH did say that it is better as leftovers

Cupcake - thanks for sharing your pics! Those are awesome and you look fab! I'll cross my fingers that you'll get good news as far as a Disney wedding 

Rose - I'm pretty sure there isn't a holiday treat out there that isn't my favorite  If I had to pick one, I'd say a home-made chocolate cake.  My mom was telling me that she's making one for Christmas and while I will try to have some kind of will power, chances are I'll be diving head first into it.  I am so sure that I will that I'm thinking of asking her to make it with egg whites and applesauce in order to cut some of the calories and I won't feel so guilty about indulging  

tggrrstarr - you are too funny 

Good day so far, I've got Zumba tonight, and I'm working on my water.  Had Subway for lunch and chicken noodle soup tonight. Again nothing too exciting 

Edited to add - Oh and I got to use my new George Foreman grill last night! It was awesome! Much better than the suggestion by my brother, the sous chef, to just tilt the pan while I cook...hahaha

Nicole


----------



## lisah0711

Whew!  Busy day.  Just now getting a chance to get on the computer for a bit -- sorry for the quick replies.



liesel said:


> Yes, he proposed in grand fashion a few months later.  He threw a big suprise party for her and proposed.  He was very upset with us that we were unable to come.  We were living in norcal and they were in socal.  We had just been there 3 weeks previously and couldn't take the time off.  He said that this was important to him.  Very clueless guy.  Yes, they are married.  DH was in their wedding.



Interesting!  He does sound clueless!  

*Nicole,* I'm very impressed with all the exercising that you are doing!  

*Maria,* I haven't actually tried running the TM while watching anything so we will see how that works . . .  

*tggrrstarr,* I'm very impressed how you manage to do your posting from the iPod touch!   

*MB,* your trip sounds divine!   

*CC,* hope that you are feeling better today!  



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Tuesday--What is your favorite holiday treat? How can you enjoy it without going overboard or do you just plan to avoid it completely this year?*



Chex Party Mix is a real challenge for me.  I have made two batches.  I limit myself to one small bowl and eat one piece at a time to make it last.   I have a tendency to let myself just have the treat rather than eating five things that don't satisfy and then eating the treat after all. 

*Tracey,* sorry that it is so darn cold at WDW but sounds like you are having a great time!    Good job getting your plan for getting back on track in place already!



my3princes said:


> I was hoping to pop on and see a post from Pamela.  I haven't heard from here and did leave a voicemail the other day.  I'm praying that all is okay and that she is just busy



Hope that she is just busy and that everything is okay.   

Glad to hear that you are doing okay, too, Deb.  

*Connie,* so sorry about your hip.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery.  

*Jeanette,* loved your pictures.  You and DF have eyes only for each other!   

*dona,* good luck with the MRI.  



Rose&Mike said:


> But my favorite treat are buckeyes and a coconut version of buckeyes. We have a tradition of making treats and giving them to our neighbors and then we freeze the extra candy and have it for a month or so after the holidays. Just sitting here thinking about it is making me want one, or two or three.
> 
> Which is the problem. I am thinking we might skip making them this year. I know it won't bother Mike or Tom cause they only do it to make me happy. I have really been struggling with sweets lately and I'm nervous about having it in the house. But that brings me to the all or nothing issue. It is starting to bother me that I feel like the only way I can control my cravings is by not having it in the house. And that if it is in the house I need to throw it out or eat it until it's gone. *Is this how it's always going to be*? Is some food like a drug and the only way to avoid over indulging is to banish it all together--at least at home. It's interesting, because if we are out I have little trouble not taking sweets or chips or whatever, or just taking one, but at home it's a different story. So I guess that is some progress. I have to think about this one some more.....



No, Rose, I don't think it will always be like this for you.  I think as time goes on that you will see how successful you are and continue to be and you will be less likely to worry so much about it.  It takes awhile for us to trust ourselves to continue taking care of ourselves and not giving up after all our hard work.  You can do it!  

Is there something else that you could make to share with the neighbors?  

I found this article on sparkpeople.com about three ways to tame emotional eating that might be helpful to us all this time of year  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/wellness_articles.asp?id=693



mikamah said:


> Swedish spritz butter cookies.  I will bake them and I will enjoy them this year, and every year.  Love them, and they are associated with so many memories.



Sounds yummy!  

*Shawn,* glad that you are healed up from your fall last week!  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I had another good day at work and I didn't feel sick today! I did have a hard time waking up this morning, so I'm going to start to fall asleep earlier tonight. I've been known to be in bed for over an hour before I finally have to resort to counting sheep  before I fall asleep.

Today was not the best day for eating, but I've barely touched my weeklies, so I should be okay. I'm not sure what the scale will bring this week. It depends on when TOM arrives. I'll certainly be happy with maintaining.

Hope everyone had a great day today and another one tomorrow!

*Pamela*: Thinking about you, DH, and your family. 

*Rose*: Hope it warms up some. 



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Tuesday--What is your favorite holiday treat? How can you enjoy it without going overboard or do you just plan to avoid it completely this year?*



Honestly, Christmas Eve is the one day all year where my healthy lifestyle goes out the window. We have foods that we only eat on Christmas Eve and they are too special to me to skip. We don't have anything special until dinner and then dessert, although that's been reduced A LOT in the last few years. I do make an attempt at portion control and as soon as I wake up Christmas morning, it's back to counting points. Last year, I brought my own food to my grandmother's to eat for breakfast. I can only drink nonfat, lactose-free milk, so it's best if I bring that anyway. But, I brought my own English muffin and ate whatever kind of fruit she had. I may have even brought an apple with me just in case. I probably ate it on the car ride though. 

I know that's not a BL kind of response, but I always lose over Christmas week. We move a lot to set up for dinner, which includes multiple trips to/from the basement. I make time to go to the gym and I drink a lot of water too.

*Tracey*: Hope you are having fun and that it warms up there! 



my3princes said:


> I was hoping to pop on and see a post from Pamela.  I haven't heard from here and did leave a voicemail the other day.  I'm praying that all is okay and that she is just busy



Thanks for checking in with her and for being there to help her! 

Hi *Connie*! Hope your pelvis feels better soon. 

*Jeanette*: Love the pics! You look amazing!  And, a trip to DL! What a great way to celebrate! 

I seem to remember you asking about my test scores. I will know on December 27th. I cannot wait. Thanks for asking! 



donac said:


> Long day yesterday.  My team had a so so day but we decided to celebrate that one of the girls is up for league high scorer since she hasn't missed an individual question yet this season.  It was funny to hear them complain about how poorly they did but they liked when I said we should just celebrate the great accomplishment of the one student.



That is awesome! What mature students you have! 

Thanks *Kathy*!  You are right. I do need to stop and think about me more. Thanks! 



SettinSail said:


> I set a PR on my elliptical this morning, stayed on for 35 minutes and went 2.8 kilometers.



 Congrats!

And thanks for the hug! 

Hi *tggrrstarr*. I've heard good things about the iPAD too. 



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Good day so far, I've got Zumba tonight, and I'm working on my water.



Enjoy Zumba!  I always drink a lot of water during Zumba.


----------



## Rose&Mike

lisah0711 said:


> Nope, it just fell off the active list.    You can get to it again with a search -- I bumped it again.  It happens with the QOTD archive sometimes too.  If it had been accidentally closed the mods would have opened it up for us again -- they are very helpful.


Oh good! I felt bad for not checking sooner!



mikamah said:


> Are those the little peanut butter chocolate balls?  We had them when we went to a wedding in ohio years ago, and my brother and i still reminisce about them.  We reminisce about the trip too, but the buckeyes were soo good.
> 
> *Yep. They are so good! We make a coconut version too with cream cheese that tastes like a mounds bar. I might still make them and just make a small batch. We have a neighbor who loves them, and she lost her husband this year. I just can't put them in the freezer right now. I don't feel like I am in control enough right now.*
> 
> Swedish spritz butter cookies.  I will bake them and I will enjoy them this year, and every year.  Love them, and they are associated with so many memories.
> *Were those your Mom's cookies?*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.  Hope all is well Pamela.
> *Me too!*
> 
> Well, that took an hour to get used to the mouse thing on this laptop.  Hope you all have a great day.
> *It will get easier, I promise! I hated the laptop mouse when I first got it.*



Shawn--congrats on the pr on the elliptical! Good for you for finding something that works with the inlaws. My mother in law did not even acknowledge that we were getting married for a month. We had a very strained relationship before she got sick.  I agree with the idea that just because you are related, you don't have to be bff's! Are the seven layer bars made with sweetened condensed milk? If they are, I LOVE them!!!! Yum.



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Rose - I'm pretty sure there isn't a holiday treat out there that isn't my favorite  If I had to pick one, I'd say a home-made chocolate cake.  My mom was telling me that she's making one for Christmas and while I will try to have some kind of will power, chances are I'll be diving head first into it.  I am so sure that I will that I'm thinking of asking her to make it with egg whites and applesauce in order to cut some of the calories and I won't feel so guilty about indulging
> 
> Edited to add - Oh and I got to use my new George Foreman grill last night! It was awesome! Much better than the suggestion by my brother, the sous chef, to just tilt the pan while I cook...hahaha
> 
> Nicole


Nicole--good plan to deal with the cake! And we really like our George Foreman. Acutally made a boca burger tonight on it!



lisah0711 said:


> No, Rose, I don't think it will always be like this for you.  I think as time goes on that you will see how successful you are and continue to be and you will be less likely to worry so much about it.  It takes awhile for us to trust ourselves to continue taking care of ourselves and not giving up after all our hard work.  You can do it!
> 
> Is there something else that you could make to share with the neighbors?
> 
> I found this article on sparkpeople.com about three ways to tame emotional eating that might be helpful to us all this time of year  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/wellness_articles.asp?id=693
> Have a great evening all!


Thanks for the good thoughts Lisa! I need to be reminded sometimes that I can do it! I will check out the sparkpeople article in a few minutes.

CC--I know how much you look forward to Christmas Eve--what a great tradition your family has! Glad work is going well!

I had a good day at work, didn't leave on time, but it was a good day. Tomorrow is my day off and I'm getting a haircut and the gray hairs covered! I ran 4 miles after work on the treadmill. I'm seriously thinking about taking an unplanned break from exercise tomorrow. I'm tired and my legs were pretty fatigued during the run. We did a ton of squats last night, so it might have just been that. 

Hope everyone has a good evening!


----------



## Connie96

We are here again to see those inches being whittled away and to celebrate our successes.

We started our challenge with 21 WINners and 5 have reported in this week.

Collectively, over the past 12 weeks, we have:


Lost a total of 95 6/7 inches
Lost an average of 5 1/3 inches
Lost an average of 3.27%

Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
5) mikamah . . . . . . . . . . .-0.14%
4) Lisah0711 . . . . . . . . . .-0.28%
3) mommyof2Pirates . . . -1.34%
2) SettinSail . . . . . . . . . . -2.75%

And (drumroll) our Number One WINner - _for the second time in a row_ -  is:
1) tggrrstarr . . . . . . . . . . -3.59%

 Congratulations to Kelli, Shawn, Lindsay, Lisa and Kathy! 

Let the WINning continue! 

If anyone still wants to report their measurements for this period, please do. I'm happy to help you track your progress whether or not you are able to get your numbers in before the results are posted.

I want to apologize for taking so long to report the results for this round.  Ladies, I thank you for your participation and for your patience!


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone.  Busy day today with work and school.  Lots of catch up from the days I was on vacation.  Finals are next week, so lots of projects and studying.  I gave my mom the homework of coming up with the wedding guestlist for our side of the family.  Over 90 people, not including kids.  I think shes getting into the wedding now.  We will have to do some creative cutting.  So far its just aunts, uncles, and cousins.  Unfortunately, I cannot include my cousins children.  Any advice in cutting down guestlists would be great   Off to exercise now.  I have been staying OP since thanksgiving.  I think tomorrow will show me reaching my BL goal of 127.  I am still in disbelief of my weight.  I didnt think it was possible, but thankfully Ive proven myself wrong 

*Dona*- Hope the MRI went well.  How great to celebrate the accomplishments of one of the team members.  Congratulations to your dsis!  And thanks for sharing about the cake.  I have always wondered if they taste good as well 



Rose&Mike said:


> I have really been struggling with sweets lately and I'm nervous about having it in the house. But that brings me to the all or nothing issue. It is starting to bother me that I feel like the only way I can control my cravings is by not having it in the house. And that if it is in the house I need to throw it out or eat it until it's gone.



Im the exact same way... flashback to thanksgiving weekend.  So with all the sweet leftovers from this weekends party, I gave them away- to my study group, to my coworkers, to anyone that would have some.  This way I was finally able to control my binges.  I also bagged and packaged the rest.  Somehow by having them contained, I also contain myself.  Hope you find what works for you.

*Kathy*- I like having a laptop too for its convenience.  Glad youre enjoying yours.  You'll be a pro at it in no time.

*Shawn*- YOU CAN DO IT.   Good job with the exercise.  My cruise is in a month and a half!  Im excited to have all my family going.  It will be a good way for all of my family to bond with Jose and I.

*Nicole*- Love the george foreman grill.  Hope you have fun at Zumba.  Youre doing great with your eating 

*Lisa*- Hope you had a good day.  Thanks for the article!

*CC*- Wow thats great you can lose over Christmas.  I always like hearing about your christmas traditions, they always sound so yummy and fun.  The 27 will be here in no time.

Congrats WINers


----------



## cclovesdis

The board is working very slowly, so nothing fancy. Sorry.

Mini-Challenge for Wed. 12/8: Plan your breakfast for tomorrow morning.

Mini-Challenge for Th. 12/9: Eat breakfast.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning from FREEZING Orlando!

Ended up with a brain freeze headache from the cold yesterday.

B'fast at CP this morning and some fun at MK and heading back to DTD this afternoon and tonight. Had a good sandwich at Earl of Sandwich last night. DId some window shopping and will actually shop this afternoon. Need teacher gifts and DSILs present and our house watcher.

I think I'm doing OK and I know I can get it off next week! It's TOM then and lately I have done well that week. 

Time to get the troops up and ready. We need to be at the bus at 7 so we get to MK for our 8:05 b'fast. Looking forward to a quiet Main Street to hopefully get some photos. Skipping Epcot tonight as we got all of our storyteller videos!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Connie96 said:


> [[/LIST]
> Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
> 5) mikamah . . . . . . . . . . .-0.14%
> 4) Lisah0711 . . . . . . . . . .-0.28%
> 3) mommyof2Pirates . . . -1.34%
> 2) SettinSail . . . . . . . . . . -2.75%
> 
> And (drumroll) our Number One WINner - _for the second time in a row_ -  is:
> 1) tggrrstarr . . . . . . . . . . -3.59%
> 
> Congratulations to Kelli, Shawn, Lindsay, Lisa and Kathy!
> 
> Let the WINning continue![/SIZE]
> 
> If anyone still wants to report their measurements for this period, please do. I'm happy to help you track your progress whether or not you are able to get your numbers in before the results are posted.[/COLOR][/FONT]
> 
> I want to apologize for taking so long to report the results for this round.  Ladies, I thank you for your participation and for your patience!


Congrats everyone on the win!!  Thank you connie for being the keeper of the WIN results, and no apologies necessary.  We are so grateful for all that you do for us, and we all know how busy you are.  Hope the hip is feeling better every day and  you're doing ok with the exercise limitations.



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  Busy day today with work and school.  Lots of catch up from the days I was on vacation.  Finals are next week, so lots of projects and studying.  I gave my mom the homework of coming up with the wedding guestlist for our side of the family.  Over 90 people, not including kids.  I think shes getting into the wedding now.  We will have to do some creative cutting.  So far its just aunts, uncles, and cousins.  Unfortunately, I cannot include my cousins children.  Any advice in cutting down guestlists would be great   Off to exercise now.  I have been staying OP since thanksgiving.  I think tomorrow will show me reaching my BL goal of 127.  I am still in disbelief of my weight.  I didnt think it was possible, but thankfully Ive proven myself wrong


Isn't is amazing when you set your mind to something how much you can accomplish.  You do look amazing, and so exciting to be at goal!!



cclovesdis said:


> The board is working very slowly, so nothing fancy. Sorry.
> 
> Mini-Challenge for Wed. 12/8: Plan your breakfast for tomorrow morning.
> 
> Mini-Challenge for Th. 12/9: Eat breakfast.


Aw, nothing fancy today, cc.  Maybe later.   Breakfast is the one thing I'm good at.  Thanks for these daily mini-challenges.  I want you to know I thought of you several times yesterday as I threw an extra apple in my lunch bag and while I ate it at work instead of having a cracker and peanut butter. 



tigger813 said:


> Good morning from FREEZING Orlando!
> 
> Ended up with a brain freeze headache from the cold yesterday.
> 
> B'fast at CP this morning and some fun at MK and heading back to DTD this afternoon and tonight. Had a good sandwich at Earl of Sandwich last night. DId some window shopping and will actually shop this afternoon. Need teacher gifts and DSILs present and our house watcher.
> 
> I think I'm doing OK and I know I can get it off next week! It's TOM then and lately I have done well that week.
> 
> Time to get the troops up and ready. We need to be at the bus at 7 so we get to MK for our 8:05 b'fast. Looking forward to a quiet Main Street to hopefully get some photos. Skipping Epcot tonight as we got all of our storyteller videos!
> 
> TTFN


Sounds like a great trip.  The january trip we took was crazy cold, and I kept reminding myself that a freezing cold day in disney world beats any day in MA, but especially beats a freezing cold day here in MA.  It's only 20 degrees here this am.   I'm sure you're have a blast and you'll enjoy those new sweatshirts for years to come.



SettinSail said:


> Hello everyone!   Hope you are having a great day so far.  It's a little after 3:00 here and I just finished lunch.  I am still eating the chicken tortilla soup I made in the crockpot Saturday.  Nicole, I hope you don't mind but I posted the recipe over in our recipe thread.  I noted that it came from you and Allrecipes but if you don't want it in there I don't mind deleting it. Just let me know, no problems  It seems to get a little better every day.  It is quite spicy so I have been adding a T of sour cream to mine after I microwave it.  So tasty and filling.  Our snow finally stopped late in the afternoon and then we had rain all night!  How is that possible ??!!  Today there has been no precip, just a gray day with lots of snow on the ground.  I think it's a little warmer today.  Can't remember if I ever officially mentioned it but my behind is all healed from my fall last week.  I think it was a muscle that got pulled and not a broken tailbone at all!
> 
> I set a PR on my elliptical this morning, stayed on for 35 minutes and went 2.8 kilometers.  I guess I will have to go for an hour to do a 5K on it ?? I have been completely slack with eating and snacking since Saturday and today I am determined to turn it around.  Still trying to lose 2.5 before the end of the challenge and yes I put on 1.5 over the weekend so now I am looking at 4 lbs to lose.  Chugging water and have planned what I am eating for the rest of the day and no MandM's are included!!!  We have 11 days left in the challenge and I am going home on Dec 18 - I need to lose these 4 pounds!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll speak about the bolded part.  I know this is going to make ME sound bad but I hope that this will be helpful advice to someone out there who needs it.  Thanks to my wonderful husband, we have come to a compromise that I only have to spend 24 hours with his mother.  I won't go into details but he acknowledges that she is "different".  Going into that house and knowing I will be leaving within 24 hours helps me to deal with what I face there. I still get stressed out but I know there is an end to it and it will be only a small part of my holiday.  DH and DS will go back up there and visit for several days by themself and it works for us.  If you have anyone like this in your family that you have been suffering through long visits with, see if you can take a fresh look at the situation.  Even if it is your relative there is no law you have to be around them.  Negative people can suck the life out of you and I fully believe in avoiding them if I can
> :


Glad you're all healed after your fall, and congrats on the new eliptical pr!!   I think it's great that you have a plan to only spend the 24 hrs with mil, especially after having been away for so long, your trip will go by too fast anyway, and  you deserve to spend time with the positive people in your life.  It sounds like it gives dh some time to spend with mil when he can concentrate on her, and give her the attention she needs too.  You must be getting so excited.



tggrrstarr said:


> OMG, I must have an iPad!  I am typing this on my asst. Mgr's brand new iPad and I am in love!  Forget what I said about wanting a new laptop, I must have one of these!!  Hint, hint if my DH is reading this!
> 
> Be back soon with some replies!  (Unfortunately that will be done on my iPod touch, unless I can steal this puppy!)


I too am impressed that you can post from your ipod tough.  I tried to check my email once from my nephew's ipod touch and it took so long just to type my name and password in that I gave up.  I was thinking of the Ipad when I was shopping for a laptop, but I didn't think I would adjust too well without a keyboard.   Hope santa reads this comes through for you. 



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Rose - I'm pretty sure there isn't a holiday treat out there that isn't my favorite  If I had to pick one, I'd say a home-made chocolate cake.  My mom was telling me that she's making one for Christmas and while I will try to have some kind of will power, chances are I'll be diving head first into it.  I am so sure that I will that I'm thinking of asking her to make it with egg whites and applesauce in order to cut some of the calories and I won't feel so guilty about indulging
> 
> Good day so far, I've got Zumba tonight, and I'm working on my water.  Had Subway for lunch and chicken noodle soup tonight. Again nothing too exciting
> Nicole


The cake sounds fabulous and totally worth the calories. At ww once talking about the holidays one thing that was recommended was to never eat standing up.  Take the time to sit down and really focus on the food you are eating and enjoy every bite, savor every little taste, rather than shoveling it in.  I try to remember that though I don't always.  Your food sounds good and healthy for the day.



lisah0711 said:


> Whew!  Busy day.  Just now getting a chance to get on the computer for a bit -- sorry for the quick replies.
> 
> 
> 
> I found this article on sparkpeople.com about three ways to tame emotional eating that might be helpful to us all this time of year  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/wellness_articles.asp?id=693
> !


Hope your whole week isn't too crazy.  It was quiet yesterday at my work, so that was kind of nice.  Thanks for the spark people link.  I'll check that out later too. 



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I had another good day at work and I didn't feel sick today! I did have a hard time waking up this morning, so I'm going to start to fall asleep earlier tonight. I've been known to be in bed for over an hour before I finally have to resort to counting sheep  before I fall asleep.
> 
> Today Honestly, Christmas Eve is the one day all year where my healthy lifestyle goes out the window. We have foods that we only eat on Christmas Eve and they are too special to me to skip. We don't have anything special until dinner and then dessert, although that's been reduced A LOT in the last few years. I do make an attempt at portion control and as soon as I wake up Christmas morning, it's back to counting points. Last year, I brought my own food to my grandmother's to eat for breakfast. I can only drink nonfat, lactose-free milk, so it's best if I bring that anyway. But, I brought my own English muffin and ate whatever kind of fruit she had. I may have even brought an apple with me just in case. I probably ate it on the car ride though.


Your Christmas eve sounds wonderful, and once a year, you should enjoy whatever you want.  I am so impressed you get right back on the next day and even bring you healthy choices to your grandmas.  I have Christmas eve at our house, and have been known to get up on christmas and have leftover trifle for bkfst.



Rose&Mike said:


> I had a good day at work, didn't leave on time, but it was a good day. Tomorrow is my day off and I'm getting a haircut and the gray hairs covered! I ran 4 miles after work on the treadmill. I'm seriously thinking about taking an unplanned break from exercise tomorrow. I'm tired and my legs were pretty fatigued during the run. We did a ton of squats last night, so it might have just been that.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good evening!


The spritz are my mom's cookies, and they are so good.  My sil got mad at my once because she bakes her spritz early and freezes them, and one day when we were at her house, I taught her that spritz even taste delicious frozen, and now freezing them doesn't work for her.  I know what you mean about having them in the house, and you know when it's a time that you can be smart and savor things, and other times you can't.  It's a great idea to make some to give away, and that way you can keep a small amount just for you.  
Enjoy your day off today, and it sounds like you deserve an exercise break.  Make it a total "me" day.  

I'm going to work early, so after michael gets on the bus I'll go out for a 30 min run/walk.  It will be the coldest yet, but I did find the turtleneck I wore last winter, and remembered pulling that up over my face.  I need to invest in some warmer running clothes, but don't want to.  I have some fleece pants that are ok for a short run, but more than 3 miles and I'll get too hot, so on the long one's I'm still wearing capris.  I may stop at Modells if I get off work early later this week.
Tonight we have the Hospice christmas tree lighting in our town square, so my sisters are coming here and we'll walk down.  Last year it was very emotional and we had lost 2 cousins as well as our mom that year, and saw some of our cousins there, and some of them came back here for a drink and snacks, so it was nice to catch up with some of them.  It's supposed to be cold but a nice night.

DVCcruiser- Did you have fun at the tree lighting saturday? How did dylan like it?  There's the popes landing santa festival this saturday where santa comes in on the boat.  We're going to stop by after gymnastics, but will miss santa coming in at 12.   Hope you were able to get out and get your tree this weekend. 

Have a great day everyone.  Only 2 more weighins!!  we can make them count!!


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> I turn into quite the homebody when it's this cold. DS said his interview went well. He finds out in January, and if they want him they will do a background check and I think a polygraph.  And this might sound funny, but I've been trying to hug more. I am not a big hugger except for DS. I have some major personal space issues.



There has actually been research, Rose, that shows four hugs per day was an antidote for depression, eight hugs per day would achieve mental stability and twelve hugs per day would achieve real psychological growth.  I've read this many times over the years, the first one in a child development class in college. Actually, thanks for the reminder.  We all need some mental stability in our home right now, so I'm going for the 12 a day for my family.  Tally chart in my future!  I am lucky that the heathens all give me hugs during the day, so I easily get 12.  Another tidbit about hugs - the initiator should always be allowed to be the first one to pull away.  This is trying in the classroom sometimes, but I think some of these little guys probably don't get many at home!

I forgot to mention it Monday, but I sent PPD Tom's way.  January is a loonnngg way off in some respects, so I see what you mean about keeping on the hunt.

As for how I deal w/ stress - I am learning NOT to turn to food, most of the time.  I am pretty good about not having triggers in the house, Mom's house is my weakness!  If I can get to it, a nap helps.  If not, a few minutes on the computer usually help, as does venting here!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Tuesday--What is your favorite holiday treat? How can you enjoy it without going overboard or do you just plan to avoid it completely this year?*


That's kinda funny.  I'm not sure I have a favorite, since we don't really have anything we do every year.  Probably cheese ball and crackers.  Like Lisa, I don't really deny myself the treat, I just decide what I'll need to give up to have it (like a meal ).  I've learned that denying myself something I am craving just gives it more power over me, and if I go ahead and have a taste or two, I conquer it!



tigger813 said:


> OMG It's cold in Orlando! We all had to buy new sweatshirts today! So freaking cold!!!!! I have no idea how I'm doing. I'm just really enjoying myself. Been eating 2 meals a day and walking a ton. Not drinking enough.


AHH... the WDW bloat!  You'll get it right off, I have no worries!  Sorry it's so cold.  I want to hear all about Biergarten, Brad wants to go but I'm not sure the girls would eat anything there.



my3princes said:


> I was hoping to pop on and see a post from Pamela.  I haven't heard from here and did leave a voicemail the other day.  I'm praying that all is okay and that she is just busy


Please let us know if you do hear from her! 



Connie96 said:


> I am way behind on a couple of projects at work. I DO have a stress fracture in my pelvis - no running for at least 4-6 weeks and the orthopaedist will recheck me in January.


Glad you got a diagnosis, sorry it was a nasty one.  Hang in there, pop in when you can!  



Cupcaker said:


> Today was a perfect day.  We went to Disneyland.  It was kind of on the way to the jewler, so how could we not stop!  A Disney wedding is my dream.  I will be calling them tomorrow to see if it will be possible, aka something we can afford. So on to the pictures!  I just got them right now and uploaded them!


LOve the pictures!  I am kinda hoping my girls will do Disney weddings, that will help narrow down our guest lists a lot!  So very cool that you got to celebrate your engagement at Disney.  As for your guest list dilemma, I know the feeling, we had real issues, and ended up inadvertantly making some people upset.  FWIW, Brad and I talked many times about how we wish we had done our wedding differently, something EVEN smaller, just parents, best friends, and maybe aunts and uncles, spent less money and stress.  When we got to the back of the church after the ceremony, we looked at each other and said "that's it?"  We were just so ready to get on our honeymoon!




donac said:


> A former retired teacher sent it to us which was really nice of her.  But it was fromthe famous CAKE BOSS.  YOu see those shows all the time and you wonder how the cake really tastes.  They look so pretty but how do they taste?  Let me tell you this was great.  The filling was not too sweet and the buttercream (which is my favorite) just right.  I can understand why the bakery has been there forever.


YUM!  I would have had to have a taste, too, just to say I did!  How did the MRI go?



Rose&Mike said:


> They are calling for snow from Knoxville north next Monday when DS is supposed to drive home, so I'm getting a little stressed, but it's still a week out so it could change.


They changed it here for rain, but the mountains for snow.  Not sure what route he'll be taking, but it's looking to be a bit warmer.....



SettinSail said:


> Happy Monday everyone!   We are down to 12 days left in our challenge!   Here in Southern Germany we are getting so much snow it is now just beyond ridiculous.  Snowed all night last night and ever since I got up at 6:30 this morning.   It just so happens that Obama is in NC today or tonight at Forsyth County Community College so maybe he is stopping by on his way back to DC, ya never know!
> We've had some issues with lying too, with DS lying to us.  But if I question him just slightly he admits it right away.  He sang "I wanna be a rock star" by Nickleback.....just google the lyrics to that if you don't know it
> Yes, he knew every word but didn't quite understand what it meant.



Thank goodness AK doesn't understand what a lot of the words mean to songs!  We like a song called Chicken Fried by Zac Brown Band, I'm not a country music person, but it's a feel good song.  Not sure I like my 11 year old singing about "cold beer on a Friday night".  Reminds me of our family's remix to the Kid Rock remake of All Summer Long.  (We were trying different things, we were eating  (instead of smokin) funny things, catching rays (instead of making love) out by the lake to our favorite song.  Sippin Sun Drop (instead of whiskey) out the bottle, etc.  Do you know what Sun Drop is?  You might be the only person on here that does!  And Katy Perry's hot and cold?  Sophie thought it said "you pms like a bench I would know" and "we kiss with makeup".  I am such a bad mom!

You really have to take some pics of all that snow.  Sounds lovely!  We had issues here about school letting out early because it was snowing, and kid drivers not going straight home, one junior actually died in a car wreck.  Ever since then, they've been stressing to the parents to talk about those situations!  I am trying to stay calm, and teach consequences about lying.  A good one just came out to the public, about embezzlement, and it's someone we were VERY close to (our school guidance counselor  and PTO money).  I've known since the summer, even though I shouldn't.  Now that the grand jury has met, AK and I can have a heart to heart about it.  Hopefully, that will impact!



lisah0711 said:


> Because I was worrying about the talking thing too since working out with my friend.


I am having the best mental images of you two!  I can't wait to hear all about it!!!!!



liesel said:


> Have fun staying at AK!  I love that resort, I've only toured the grounds when eating at Boma lovestruc), but I would love to stay there someday.


I would love to stay there, too!  Brad says it's too far from the other parks, so I'm trying to talk him into a split stay, with a couple of nights there for us to visit AK, and then move to BLT.  We'll see......



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Finally I went to see a counselor about 5 months ago b/c I couldn't bear to have all that hatred inside me any more.  Long story short, I was facing post traumatic stress from a major life event and I learned after all was said and done, that most of the events that took place where probably not about me at all, their actions were issues that THEY had with themselves. Went to run at lunch and got in 35 minutes. I'm getting closer to my goal every day.  I'll probably hold at 35 minutes until Friday to give my legs a chance to get used to it.


I am a HUGE believer in finding the root of people's actions, must be the teacher in me.  It's very helpful to be able to understand what's about YOU and what's about THEM.  Glad you were able to come to that understanding!  I AM SO PROUD OF YOU FOR RUNNING AT LUNCH!  I only get 30 minutes, but I could still never pull myself back together after a run enough to be presentable!  You are doing great!!!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm doing math, too! And like you, it's not my favorite -- I play mind games to get to certain percentages (or calculate what percentage I'm at), and I try hard not to see three sixes in a row -- it doesn't mean anything, it's just another thing to keep me occupied.
> That's so cute! The irony is, my mom grew up in rural Missouri during the Depression -- and one of the things they really looked forward to was an orange in their stocking! It was very "Little House on the Prairie", there were 12 kids and she was the oldest. They only received one present each, and the stocking was a big deal. I bet she might have dreamed about that orange!


Okay, so that whole math thing just gave me a major headache!  I STINK with numbers.  That's so funny....  My dad had very much the same childhood here in VA.  In fact, Mom gave him oranges and those peppermint sticks a lot of years for Christmas because he really looked forward to those.  They were LHOTP, too.  I might have to get the book out and read it with the girls today.  Would be a good lesson!



tggrrstarr said:


> 45 lbs in 4 1/2 months, I never thought I would be strong enough to make these changes.


That is so amazing!!!!  You are doing GREAT!!!!!!!!  What an awesome motivator you are!  AS for the tea, I like hot teas.  I tried herba mate, but it made me feel....odd.  The biscotti sounds DIVINE!!!!



disneymom2one said:


> As to the trip we're taking, it is one big, long trip.  WDW - auto train- DC - Williamsburg (starting the drive back home) - and then Hilton Head for a couple of nights.


Cant remember when you are leaving, but if you are at HHI when we are, I'd love to say hi!  If it's anything like last year, just listen for the woman yelling "Sophie, come back here!"   Sounds like a GREAT vacation!



Rose&Mike said:


> I don't know why it was so bad Saturday, but I have scabs all over the inside of my legs.  I think you can get an amazing workout on the elliptical. I don't know how it would be on your ankle.


OMGosh Rose, that's sooo awful!! I can't imagine how you ran on the treadmill with that!  You are a MACHINE!!!!  I think I'm going to have to try out the elliptical, at least once!



cclovesdis said:


> Nothing new to report there, but since I had a fever on Friday night, it's possible that it wasn't just milk. And of course, there's always that infamous word...S-T-R-E-S-S.


AMEN!!!!!  Hope you are feeling better!  Glad there was nothing new to report on the dr. front!



cclovesdis said:


> I'm about to run out of battery power, so this will be very quick.


Computer, mental, or physical?



Rose&Mike said:


> And that if it is in the house I need to throw it out or eat it until it's gone. Is this how it's always going to be? It's interesting, because if we are out I have little trouble not taking sweets or chips or whatever, or just taking one, but at home it's a different story.


For me, when I'm out, I think a lot about appearances. Since I've lost and gained before (not to the point I am now, though), I have fears that someone will think I am going to put it all back on.  At home, I don't worry about the appearances.  I think it's all just part of the mental adjustments were are making at maintaining our loss.  We're still pretty new to this lifestyle, in the long run, give yourself some time.  Plus, I wonder if it's because there's just two of you in the house.  Here, there are 4 of us to help consume treats when they are here, so my part of that is smaller, if that makes sense?    



mikamah said:


> The hugging can be such a big stress reliever.  I am a hugger, and a cryer.  I definitely can relieve some huge stress with a good cry.  And when I'm with other people, and start crying, they always hug me, and that helps too.  Wish I could say it will stop, but I don't think it ever will.  They are definintely not as frequent as with my mom now and with my mom, it's a loss for michael too, and that makes it harder, or more emotional, i guess.  Hang in there.  I know having those times definitely means we were blessed with a good relationship and that makes them such a big loss.
> Well, that took an hour to get used to the mouse thing on this laptop.  If i post this and it disappears I'll be so mad.  I also hope I didn't delete anyone I wasnted to respond to.


That's true.  I was very blessed!  I never got used to the mouse on my laptop, I bought a wireless one.  Never got used to where to put it, though.  LOL!  Sometimes the punishment is as hard on the parents, hang in there!!!  Thinking of you tonight, I know it will be emotional!  



SettinSail said:


> I set a PR on my elliptical this morning, stayed on for 35 minutes and went 2.8 kilometers.  I guess I will have to go for an hour to do a 5K on it ?? I have been completely slack with eating and snacking since Saturday and today I am determined to turn it around.  Still trying to lose 2.5 before the end of the challenge and yes I put on 1.5 over the weekend so now I am looking at 4 lbs to lose.  Chugging water and have planned what I am eating for the rest of the day and no MandM's are included!!! Magic Bars or seven layer bars.  I can not have them in my house.  If I'm with others I can eat 1 or 2 and walk away but if they are in my house, forget it they are all getting eaten


I love magic cookie bars!  We went through a time when I was in high school of making a batch every weekend!  Haven't had them in FOREVER!!!!!



tggrrstarr said:


> OMG, I must have an iPad!  I am typing this on my asst. Mgr's brand new iPad and I am in love!  Forget what I said about wanting a new laptop, I must have one of these!!  Hint, hint if my DH is reading this!


DH wants one, too!  It's funny, one of the volunteers at school is getting one for her 4 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER for Christmas!!!!!!!!  



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Edited to add - Oh and I got to use my new George Foreman grill last night! It was awesome! Much better than the suggestion by my brother, the sous chef, to just tilt the pan while I cook


We used to use ours a lot, haven't lately!  It's great to cook some bbq chicken breasts for the girls quickly if they don't like what we are having.  Glad you are enjoying!



lisah0711 said:


> I have a tendency to let myself just have the treat rather than eating five


OOPS!  Deleted part of it!  I had to come to that realization, too.  In the long run, it's better for caloric intake, I firmly believe!  How are your classes going?  Haven't heard you mention it in a while?



Rose&Mike said:


> Tomorrow is my day off and I'm getting a haircut and the gray hairs covered!


Enjoy your day!



Connie96 said:


> [Collectively, over the past 12 weeks, we have:
> 
> 
> Lost a total of 95 6/7 inches
> Lost an average of 5 1/3 inches
> Lost an average of 3.27%
> [/SIZE]




That's so awesome - WAY TO GO ON THOSE THAT WERE BRAVE ENOUGH TO MEASURE AFTER THANKSGIVING!  GREAT JOB!



Cupcaker said:


> I think tomorrow will show me reaching my BL goal of 127.  I am still in disbelief of my weight.  I didnt think it was possible, but thankfully Ive proven myself wrong


What a wonderful feeling of not having to stress about losing weight for the wedding!  You should be sooo very proud of yourself, I know I am!



tigger813 said:


> Good morning from FREEZING Orlando!


Sorry it's so cold!  Thanks for checking in!

BRB


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD for Wednesday--You are going to be interviewed for an article on healthy living/ weight loss. List three things that have been the key to your success--no matter where you are in your journey.*

Lisa--thanks for sharing that sparkpeople article yesterday.


----------



## flipflopmom

Sorry I've been MIA.  I've actually been off ALL WEEK, including today, for snow in the mountain!  LOVING IT!  I've been kinda... bummy!  Not getting a lot accomplished, except some naps.  Did get the girls to mom's for a bit yesterday to wrap some gifts!  Going to do some more housework today!


My sagas:
1.  We've been getting ticks off the dogs for the last 2 weeks, and one was on Sophie, and one crawling on me!  I could deal with the dogs having the ticks, but not on us.  THEN Beamer showed signs of tapeworms.   I so didn't have money in the budget for doggie meds, but both of these are things that need to be taken care of quickly.  SPENT 2 HOURS YESTERDAY online researching best meds and best prices.  Amazon had the best, TONS cheaper than the vet office or petmeds/petstores.  Really mad that some of my Christmas money had to go to that, but such is the life of a pet owner, I guess!

2.  Obama didn't stop in for the dedication Monday night, but I ended up being there for 2 hours.  Sheez.  All about the appearances!!!

3.  Found out Monday night that Hospice has been called in for the wife of one of our TAs.  I knew her cancer was getting really bad, but didn't know that bad.  She's in a lot of pain.  He is the SWEETEST man, they have a son in 4th grade, he's really struggling.  This couple were missionaries in Mexico, and had him when they got back.  Just the saddest thing.  Financial struggles, she doesn't work, and our TA make nothing!  We're foregoing all interstaff gift exchanges and donating to them instead.  I had planned on making treats for AK's teachers, but am going to donate to Rob's family instead.  Will mean a whole lot more.  I also suggested that we forego our luncheon we do on the first day back after Christmas break and use that money to help them.

4.  I AM BACK TO MY ORIGINALLY REPORTED MAINTENANCE WEIGHT!   151!  That just seems like such a big number still, but I am reasonably satisfied with it.  I want to eventually be in the 140's, but I'm not pushing for that yet.  Maybe next challenge! 148 would be a nice even 70 lost.  I can't believe I've lost 4 pounds this week, guess being at home with no junk in the house really helps!  I need to lose 1 more to get back to my lowest weight ever, so that's my goal for next Friday.  

P - Still sending PPD your way!  Hoping all is going well!

LINDSAY- WHERE ARE YOU???

I did hear from Cam last week, she was okay, busy, getting into the new WW program.  

Jude - MISS YOU TOO

BREE  - MISS YOU TOO!

Jennz - WHERE ARE YOU>???

JenA - IF you read, I'm thinking of you often!

JOANNEL, DAHLY - MISS YOU!!!
Others I've missed - MISS You guys!
Stop in and say hello if you are just lurking to let us know you are okay!

Going to do some more !  HAVE A GREAT DAY, ALL!


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Wednesday--You are going to be interviewed for an article on healthy living/ weight loss. List three things that have been the key to your success--no matter where you are in your journey.*



Going for more than 3, because I need the reminders!
1.  Weighing every day.  HUGE motivator and learning tool!
2.  Lots and lots and lots of water.  Fills me up, flushes out the bad stuff, and a definite improvement on all the soft drinks I used to drink!  Unsweetened iced tea for the afternoon caffeine fix!
3.  Lots of introspection - realizing why I overate, what were my triggers, how to control them, taking the power away from the food.  SO much of this has been a mental game.
4.  Coming here almost EVERY day.  Support systems are vital, as is accountabilty!
5.  EXERCISE - running melted the pounds!
6. As vain as it sounds - compliments.  They validate the hard work, and keep me motivated.  If people notice it going off, they'll notice it coming back on!
7.  Staying out of the fast food lane!  HUGE IMPACT!
8. Charts - keeping up with my progress helped me see how far I had come!
9.  Journaling caloric intake.  Sparkpeople's calorie counter kept me on track, especially in the beginning when I was learning portions/calories, etc.
10.  A heathier self-esteem.  While many parts of my life seem to spiral downward, I've been able to many days look at pictures or in mirror and not HATE what I see.  I've cared about myself more, and know that I am doing good things for my body, which made me a stronger person, physically and mentally!
11.  Knowing how very, very, very proud my Daddy would be.

Really leaving now!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

There are just *NINE* short days until our final weigh in for the year, are you OP and ready to finish strong?  

*CC,* thanks for the mini-challenges!    Glad that you are feeling better.



Rose&Mike said:


> Oh good! I felt bad for not checking sooner!



No worries!  

Congratulations to all our WINners!   *If you are one of those 21 people who started the WIN! challenge at the beginning of this challenge, I challenge YOU to submit your final measurements on 12/17th -- whatever they are.  It never hurts to know where you are.  *

Thank you, *Connie96,* for being our WIN! coach!    I've really enjoyed this challenge and there were times that my WIN! numbers were better than the numbers on the scale and really gave me a boost. 

*Jeanette,* good luck with finals and all those last minute projects.  Soon it will be time for Christmas vacation!  

*Tracey,* enjoy those last few days at WDW!   



mikamah said:


> Have a great day everyone.  Only 2 more weighins!!  we can make them count!!



ITA!   



flipflopmom said:


> Do you know what Sun Drop is?  You might be the only person on here that does!



Okay, I'll admit that I have no idea what Sun Drop is.     But now, of course, I am curious.



flipflopmom said:


> I had to come to that realization, too.  In the long run, it's better for caloric intake, I firmly believe!  How are your classes going?  Haven't heard you mention it in a while?



Yep, I figured out that I will eventually eat what I am craving anyway so better to just eat it and enjoy it than eat it after eating five other things and feeling guilty.  

Thanks for asking about my classes.  As you know very well, Taryn, going to school and working full time with a family is a lot harder than it was when you are younger and in college.  Plus I found out that the only way to get a Registered Dietician degree (which is what I really want) is to go to school at the university 90 miles away for a year -- um, yeah, like that is going to happen.    One of the nice things about going back to school at age 50 is that you can do what you want -- so I am finishing the two online classes that I have and will re-evaluate my options after the Princess.  I may decide to do something different or just be satisfied with my J.D.  

Great job on getting back to your maintenance weight!  

Off to get people out the door on time this morning.  It is looking like I will have a busy time the rest of the week -- nothing says "happy holidays" like suing someone!   

Have a great day all!  


Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Wednesday--You are going to be interviewed for an article on healthy living/ weight loss. List three things that have been the key to your success--no matter where you are in your journey.*



1.  Never give up.
2.  Get right back on track as soon as you can.
3.  Exercise is your friend.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Rose&Mike said:


> It's interesting, because if we are out I have little trouble not taking sweets or chips or whatever, or just taking one, but at home it's a different story.



 I totally have this problem too. For me, I think the reason is that home makes me comfortable, which in way my "food guard" comes down too.  I'm really trying to focus on a saying I learned here while I'm at home..."food is fuel".



cclovesdis said:


> I had another good day at work and I didn't feel sick today! I did have a hard time waking up this morning, so I'm going to start to fall asleep earlier tonight. I've been known to be in bed for over an hour before I finally have to resort to counting sheep  before I fall asleep.
> 
> Honestly, Christmas Eve is the one day all year where my healthy lifestyle goes out the window. We have foods that we only eat on Christmas Eve and they are too special to me to skip. and as soon as I wake up Christmas morning, it's back to counting points.



Awesome! I'm glad you are feeling better!  I also have a hard time getting to sleep at night, my mind literally will not shut off sometimes.  I'm normally in bed by 8:30pm , it's sad actually  but I end up watching an hour of tv or reading to relax beforehand. 

Definitely like your outlook on food during Christmas  I might have to try that this year.



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm seriously thinking about taking an unplanned break from exercise tomorrow. I'm tired and my legs were pretty fatigued during the run.



I'm all about a well deserved break, especially after you kill your legs and I'm sure they would appreciate it 



Cupcaker said:


> I think tomorrow will show me reaching my BL goal of 127.  I am still in disbelief of my weight.  I didnt think it was possible, but thankfully Ive proven myself wrong



That's wonderful! You look great and are definitely an inspiration and motivation for me! 



tigger813 said:


> Good morning from FREEZING Orlando!



 I hope you guys are having a great time!



mikamah said:


> At ww once talking about the holidays one thing that was recommended was to never eat standing up.  Take the time to sit down and really focus on the food you are eating and enjoy every bite, savor every little taste, rather than shoveling it in.



I definitely need to remember this helpful tip! 



flipflopmom said:


> There has actually been research, Rose, that shows four hugs per day was an antidote for depression, eight hugs per day would achieve mental stability and twelve hugs per day would achieve real psychological growth.
> 
> I am trying to stay calm, and teach consequences about lying.  A good one just came out to the public, about embezzlement, and it's someone we were VERY close to (our school guidance counselor  and PTO money).  I've known since the summer, even though I shouldn't.  Now that the grand jury has met, AK and I can have a heart to heart about it.  Hopefully, that will impact!



Rose - I actually need to work on this too, I've got some personal space issues. 

Wow! You are an awesome Mom  I'm not sure how I would have even begun to handle this situation. I've got a little while before I have to deal with these types of issues, but hopefully by then it'll come to me  



flipflopmom said:


> Found out Monday night that Hospice has been called in for the wife of one of our TAs.
> 
> I AM BACK TO MY ORIGINALLY REPORTED MAINTENANCE WEIGHT!   151!



I'm sorry to hear about your TA and his family  I'll add them to my prayers.

Keep up the good work! 



lisah0711 said:


> Chex Party Mix is a real challenge for me.



Oh I think that was my biggest problem over Thanksgiving  I'll have to do a better job on staying out of the Chex Mix during Christmas. I like your plan though, I might have to adopt that method myself 

Nicole


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ok, I give up. I have tried to post 5 times now, and keep hitting the wrong key and my reply disappears. I'll try again later.

*Dona--hope the mri went well!*


----------



## keenercam

Good afternoon, everyone! I am so happy to see how many people have stuck it out to this point in the challenge and to see all the awesome successes! Of course, being someone who has not approached her challenge goal, I have a real appreciation for what it takes to just keep on doing it.  And even if I get nowhere near my goal for this challenge, I know that I definitely would have gained if I hadn't been part of this challenge.  At least I started almost every day with the mindset of being on goal.  LOL!

I hadn't realized how long it has been since I posted here.  If no one minds a novella, I'll tell you about our Hilton Head trip and it sort of explains the funk I've been in the past couple of weeks.

I should start this by saying that our family LOVES Disney's Hilton Head Island resort. We went there first at Thanksgiving in 2002 and went every year until 2007, but that year we were able to go for Christmas week since we didn't get there at Thanksgiving. We had not been able to get back there since then because of Andrew's marching band commitments, so we were really, really looking forward to this trip.  We NEEDED to be away from the stresses of everyday life and work.

Our traditions are simple and it is a place to relax completely. I LOVE to walk the 1.5 miles to Disney's beach house and back, walk along the beach, go out for walks every morning along the marina, etc. I have done many of my race training long distance wogs there, including 24 miles in 2007. It is a place to be outdoors and it is very calming and serene for me. 

This trip, not so much.

Wednesday, I was working by about 8:45 a.m. via remote access and literally worked all day until I needed a nap around 5. My secretary was not happy about how much work I had to get out and felt I was bombarding her with tasks, so that added another level of stress.  

Our “adopted daughter” arrived around 5:15 and cooked dinner that night, which was nice. It was the only time the entire "vacation" that anyone prepared food for me (other than 2 restaurant outings).  

Another factor was that our villa was on the top level of our building even though I requested the lower level due to my knee, so much of the time I felt like a hostage. The one time I walked to the beach house (about 1.5 miles), walking on the sand was brutal with a weak knee.  

Even though I worked most of the days Friday and Saturday, we did get to Mellow Mushroom Friday night and to a great restaurant Saturday night, we saw “Tangled” with our friends, and watched our vow renewal video with our friends who were there (he was our minister for the VR, too)

When all was said and done, I figured out that I was outside for a little more than 3 daylight hours the 4 full days we were there. Between my knee, being on the upper floor, and being buried in a big case and lots of other work, I am sad even now about how I was in one of my favorite places but might almost have been at home. 

Instead of returning rested, I came back to a week full of briefs, deadlines, hearings, teleconferences and an overworked, unhappy secretary. It has been a stressful time.  Fortunately, since the Monday after Thanksgiving, I've been able to stay on plan.

My first week on the new WW plan has gone pretty easy, though it appears the scale has not budged.  I guess I'll see how it goes tomorrow at my first WI.  Tonight is my firm's holiday party at Melting Pot. I have a plan for how to be very good.  

I'll BBL to catch up on everyone.  Thanks for letting me vent and thanks for worrying about me.


----------



## SettinSail

Hi everyone  It's almost 8:00 pm here and we are just relaxing for the night.  I had a wierd day, had a meeting at DS school this morning and then planned to walk 30 minutes to the yoga studio for class but realized I forgot my yoga clothes that I had laid out that morning so had to just come back home.  It was warm and dry enough outside to walk or maybe even run but I got caught up in watching the BL episode from last night and just ended up at home all day.  I could have gone back to school for a lecture presentation about Tibet but just didn't feel into it.  My women's club is having HH tonight but again I'm just not into it.  I'm turning into a hibernating bear!  I think I just have my sights set on going home and don't feel like joining in anything going on here

So, I ended up taking a day off from exercise.  Eating wise I did OK.  We'll see what the scale says tomorrow!

Cam:  so sorry your vacation did not live up to what you wanted although it sounds like there were some fun moments.  Atleast you got away for a few days and got a change of scenery even though it was mostly indoors.  for all that work, ugh!  I hope your knee is feeling better soon.

LisaH: Sun Drop is a soft drink, sort of like a stonger version of Mountain Dew. I've only had it in mixed drinks.  I can't remember exactly but it is supposed to be good mixed with something, is it Bourbon or Gin ??
Tayrn, have you ever heard of Cheerwine?  you are really Southern if you know what that is-

Tayrn: for the ticks and for the situation with your TA.  How sad but that is great that the staff is able to come up with a nice donation for the family instead of getting their own gifts
for getting the extra 4 pounds off - that was QUICK!!!!
I AM a country music girl and love Zac Brown band and Chicken Fried...we all belt out the words to that song but maybe I should be thinking more about some of these lyrics

QOTD:
1. weighing every day
2. discovering the C25K program which led me to realize there are LOTS of things I can do that I thought I was too heavy or out of shape for
3. finding a good support group 

Congrats to all of us WINNers !!!  

Rose: Yes, the Magic Bars have the sweetened condensed milk, chocolate chips, graham cracker crumbs, coconut, butterscotch chips and I can't remember what else but they are goooood.....

Kathy:  enjoy the tree lighting tonight!

Jeanette:  for almost reaching your goal of 127 !!!!!

CC: glad you are feeling better and your job is going well.  Sounds like you have mastered how to get through Christmas without a gain and enjoy your favorites.  I am going to be trying really hard to do the same when I go home for 3 weeks.  I see a daily run or walk in my future...

Enjoy the rest of your day, we will be heading to bed in a few hours here. Tomorrow I have an appt at 8:30 and I have the car so I am going to try to make it a productive day and not stay inside all day like today
9 more days in our challenge and 9 more days until I go home

Shawn


----------



## tggrrstarr

Omg, I am so frustrated!  I was almost done with my huge multi quote and my computer overheated and shut down!  I lost it all!   I will have to try again later.


----------



## donac

I only have a few seconds to respond.  I am home just get some things done and then I am going back out.  

The MRI went well. I have the films and the reports should be at the dr's office tomorrow.  I will call tomorrow to get an appointment and see where it takes me.  I do want a second opinion on this one.  I also want to find a dr in my plan. TH eone I have now is not in network but has said he will take what my insurance will pay but I would feel better if I am in network.

COngrats to all those who are still losing and maintaining.  I haven't had a good challenge but this group always makes me think about what I am eating even if I am not working out .  THanks for being there. 

Got to get going.  May be back later.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Sorry I have not been the best coach with replies today.

Dona--hoping for good mri results.

Cam--so nice to see you. We have had vacations like that with Mike's work. It's not fun. I am sorry it was not more relaxing. I get the frustration. Last December at WDW on a 6 day trip, Mike had to go to the front desk to deal with faxes from work 5 out of 6 days. I don't think he ever did relax.

Lisa--exercise really is your friend.

Taryn--thanks for the hug info. That was pretty interesting, and makes sense. When I was really avoiding any kind of personal contact--during the height of my ptsd problems--the more I avoided contact the more I wanted to avoid contact. Does that make sense? Anyhow, now I have an even better reason to want more hugs.

Today was interesting. I am skipping the gym. I feel like I'm cheating, but it's nice to occasionally take an extra day off. I texted Mike to tell him to come home on time--he works later when I go to the Y--and he asked me if I was feeling ok. I guess that pretty much sums up my compulsion with exercise.

So, today I went to the eye doctor. I needed a new contact prescription. I now have one contact for seeing up close and one for distance. It's taking a little bit of getting used to. I am seeing much better at a distance. When he was telling me what was going on, I said oh no, please don't tell me I need readers. It is making me feel old. Then add to the fact that I finally broke down and did permanent hair color. The grays were just not getting covered. I feel like I'm falling apart. Gray hair, reading glasses. Oh my. The hair color is making me a little sad. I have always really liked my hair, and I don't feel like it's really mine anymore, if that makes sense. Sorry to be sad about something so trivial.

The good news is, I found a pair of brown shoes that I wanted on clearance for $7.00 to wear with a pair of brown tights and a short brown skirt that I've had forever. And if I do say so myself--I look pretty good in it. I can't read and I have dyed hair, but my legs look great!

Ok, I will try to check back in later, but feel like I need some quality time tonight with my DH. Have a great evening!

And I am loving reading everyone's answer to the QOTD!


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Hi everyone!

Awesome day today! Got my 35 minute run in at lunch, had lunch at my desk and then went to a company holiday reception and managed to avoid all the food! It was an awesome test of my will power, but I will admit it did get extremely difficult and I'm glad we went back to work when we did. 

Still working on water and we're having turkey hot dogs for dinner (my favorite ). Oh and I almost forgot, I'm down another pound  

I know you ladies are all pros at this calorie intake stuff, but honestly I don't have much of a clue.  My sister is getting her undergrad degree in nutrition and she likes to dole out the advice whenever possible (the know-it-all  ).  So over Thanksgiving I mentioned to her that it seemed that I was following a strict calorie intake throughout the week but not showing any progress in weight loss, but on the weekends when I had thought I wasn't doing too good I seemed to be showing more progress.  She told me I probably wasn't getting ENOUGH calories during the week to keep up with my new found metabolism, that I should add a fruit or vegetable as a snack during the day and that I absolutely needed to eat right after running whether I wanted to or not. 

Of course I gave her a hard time about not being a doctor and told her to get over herself (what are big sisters for)  But I looked into it when we got home, started tracking my calories, and realized that I was missing almost 600 calories a day!  So at her suggestion, I now eat right after running and I have a 3pm banana and it seems to be working!  At least I hope so.

Oh and I'm REALLY trying to focus on the positives lately even though I've only lost 14 lbs...so when I walked past the mirror in our restroom, I almost didn't recognize myself! My hips are so much slimmer now! I sure wish the weight loss would move more into my waist and my chest too like some of you other ladies were saying, but all in good time I suppose.

My QOTD:
1. Water, water, and more water
2. Don't beat yourself up over a bad day, get back on track the next
3. C25K program rocks!

Have a great evening!

Nicole


----------



## goldcupmom

Quick update to let you know that my vein procedure/surgery is now TOMORROW and Friday!!  Got a call last Friday that Dr. is going scuba diving again when I am scheduled - same thing happened when it was originally scheduled for Aug.

Went today to get my left leg(better one) marked for tomorrow.  LOTS of places they are fixing.  Kinda scary!

I'm declining valium and hoping to tough it out with just the numbing of the areas.  We'll see.  Procedure and the walking for  40 min will take about 3 hours.
This leg gets injections and laser(from the inside).

Friday they are doing my bad leg - injections, laser and also removing one BIG vein.  I want it done but a bit apprehensive.  

Prayers welcomed.  I'll be on later tomorrow - hopefully - to update.

Thanks!

Weight is slowly coming back down.  I won't weigh in on Friday due to early morning procedure, and Saturday, I will have bandages on both legs, so won't until next week.  Gotta get back on track & moving!


----------



## lisah0711

*Julie,* sending good thoughts, , prayers and  for your surgeries tomorrow and Friday!



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, I give up. I have tried to post 5 times now, and keep hitting the wrong key and my reply disappears. I'll try again later.





tggrrstarr said:


> Omg, I am so frustrated!  I was almost done with my huge multi quote and my computer overheated and shut down!  I lost it all!   I will have to try again later.



Bummer!  Sounds like the "poof fairy" has been working overtime today.  

And, *Rose,* you are doing a great job with coaching!  

*Cam,* bless your heart!    I'm so proud of you for staying OP even when everything else in your life is not.

*Shawn,* glad that you enjoyed your day at home!  

*Dona,* glad the MRI went well.   for a good report from the doctor.

*Nicole,* way to go on another pound gone!  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## my3princes

goldcupmom said:


> Quick update to let you know that my vein procedure/surgery is now TOMORROW and Friday!!  Got a call last Friday that Dr. is going scuba diving again when I am scheduled - same thing happened when it was originally scheduled for Aug.
> 
> Went today to get my left leg(better one) marked for tomorrow.  LOTS of places they are fixing.  Kinda scary!
> 
> I'm declining valium and hoping to tough it out with just the numbing of the areas.  We'll see.  Procedure and the walking for  40 min will take about 3 hours.
> This leg gets injections and laser(from the inside).
> 
> Friday they are doing my bad leg - injections, laser and also removing one BIG vein.  I want it done but a bit apprehensive.
> 
> Prayers welcomed.  I'll be on later tomorrow - hopefully - to update.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Weight is slowly coming back down.  I won't weigh in on Friday due to early morning procedure, and Saturday, I will have bandages on both legs, so won't until next week.  Gotta get back on track & moving!



Good Luck.  Please let me know how it turns out.  I need both of my legs done too.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I will quickly try to catch up on replies sorry Ive been missing for a few days.

Jeanette- Congratulations your pictures are so beautiful it looks like you got that wonderful memory captured for a lifetime.  Im glad your mom is starting to come around.  Have a wonderful time planning the wedding.  

Dona- My aunt recently got my uncles bday cake from the cake boss when they were doing a job in hoboken.  It was delicious.  Wow I never had such a good cake before. I only had a few bites.  I hope your MRI results turn out ok.

Kathy- 27 degrees.  You have me beat.  I think my lowest was sunday with was around 30.  Im sure the windchill was lower.  You gave me a good idea though.  Im going to start paying more attn. to the exact temps and write it on my calendar/planner.  I hope you had a good time at the tree lighting ceremony tonight.  Oh and as far as pants go.  I bought 1 pair.  They are champion brand from target.  they were fitted pants with a flare leg.  they are snug fitting but I love running in them.  I wear them every time I run.  I hope they hold out for awhile since I wash them 3 times a week.  I hope you find a good pair because I shivered picturing you running outside in capri's.

Shawn- Glad the snow finally stopped.  I hope you have a productive day tomorrow.  Dont worry you will be home before you know it.  When you read this it will already be 8 days away.

Tggrrstarr- I saw one of the doctors from our group using his IPAD at a meeting recently and I so want one too.  

Nicole- Great job at the holiday party.  If you can conquer that you conquer anything.  Good job!

Connie- Thanks for posting and doing the WIN for us.  I guess one good part is the less people who submit the better chance we have at getting in the top 5.  I really appreciate you doing it because it has shown me that the scale is not the only way to measure.  I have lost a good amt of inches this challenge but not that many lbs.

Tracey- I hope you are enjoying your trip even in the cold weather.  Just think it is still warmer than at home.  Have fun!

Taryn- sorry about the pup.  At least you were able to find meds a bit cheaper.  Its always something isnt it. Sorry to also hear about your TA's wife.  How horrible.  Im glad your school is donating to him.  That is so much more meaniful.   Good job on loosing the 4lbs. Wow  I loved reading your list.  You have come so far and I have learned so much from you.  You Rock!!!!

Cam- So glad to hear from you.  The last I remembered you reading was that you just got earth shattering news.  I was starting to get worried.  Im sorry the vacation wasnt what it could have been.  Having an important job really sucks sometimes.  Sorry you couldnt get that relax time in.  I hope things slow down for you soon.

Julie- Good luck with your procedure tomorrow.  Prayers are out there for you.

Rose- I was cracking up at your comment about your legs.  If it makes you feel any better....at my last eye appt the dr told me I most likely will need bifocals in the next 2-3 years.  She said she is starting to see people need them earlier and earlier due to so much computer usage.  I also got a haircut this weekend from my cousin who is a hair stylist.  She mentioned that she noticed alot more grey hair than before.  That and my hair is so much thinner.  I am approaching 32.  I thought maybe hearing that might may you feel better.  You are a hot mama even if you do have permanent hair color and double lenses.  Nobody else knows but you!  Rock the new outfit and shoes and be proud of yourself.

QOTD-Tuesday
My favorite holiday treat is Kielbasa.  I know that sounds funny but typically I dont have much of a sweet tooth.  We always have kielbasa cooked at xmas and easter.  I look forward to it every year since I usually dont let myself eat that any other time.  This year I will only have a few pieces and that will be my treat.  

QOTD-Wed. 3 things to be successful.
Im glad you asked this question.  I have been struggling lately with my eating.  I really need to think about what worked for me and get back to that place.  My princess trip is only 78 days away and i really want to loose another 20lbs.  

1. Plan meals out ahead of time.
2. Water, Water, and more Water
3. Running consistently


As I said I am really strugling with my eating.  I feel totally out of control and back into old habits of stuffing myself.  Its been TOM this week so I am blaming that but I cant keep letting it get the best of me.  I have gained 3.5lbs from the lowest weight I got down to.  I feel like its not quickly bouncing back off either.  

Heres the issues at hand:

1. With xmas shopping/donations/kids holiday stuff money is really tight.  I am barely getting enough food to last us so its slim pickins.  So when I went to my nanas on sunday I ate everything because I was so excited to have good food to eat.  We also had a drug rep lunch brought in and I did the same thing.  I think its the feeling of being deprived and then binging.  Not sure how to fix this other than to be more observant of why I am eating the wrong stuff.

2. Dh is having BP issues still.  He went to the dr for a recheck on tuesday and his bp was still high.  He is also having physical anxiety symptoms.  waking at night in a sweat, fingers feeling numb, tightness in chest.  She made him immediately stop working for the rest of the week to give him a break.  Luckily his work is being supportive and he told them it was BP related and didnt say anything about anxiety or stress.  He is worried that they will see that as he is too overwhelmed with the job.  So I have been worried about him.

3. Ryan has been getting into trouble at his after school program.  Fri there was a note sent home saying he has been joking about private parts and had shaken his bottom at another child.  I asked him what he was saying and he said him and the other boys joke about their nuts.  I couldnt help but to laugh.  I mean hes a 6 year old boy....grown men joke about their nuts all the time.  Im really just making light of it but we are taking it seriously.  Yesterday he got another note saying that the past few days they noticed wet toilet paper getting stuck on the ceiling and walls in the bathroom.  They checked the bathroom after each child and apparently after ryan used it their was wet toilet paper on the ceiling.  I dont know what is going on with him.  He seems bored at the program so I dont know if that is it.  He doesnt do these things at home so Im not sure even what to do other than to tell him this is wrong and not to do it.  He is doing well in kindergarten its just this after school "daycare" that he is having the issues.  Still it stressess me out.

Thanks for listening once again to my venting.  Im now off to bed so I can do it all again tomorrow.


----------



## my3princes

I spoke with Pamela tonight.  She is doing well.  I could hear a happiness in her voice.  Her husband came home yesterday and they are adjusting to their new "routine".  She has been super busy running back and forth and trying to get the house ready.  I told her we have all been thinking of her.  She apologized for not stopping by, but I assured her we totally understood.


----------



## tggrrstarr

mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I know you ladies are all pros at this calorie intake stuff, but honestly I don't have much of a clue.
> She told me I probably wasn't getting ENOUGH calories during the week to keep up with my new found metabolism, that I should add a fruit or vegetable as a snack during the day and that I absolutely needed to eat right after running whether I wanted to or not.
> 
> Nicole



Its a learning process, I feel like I am still figuring it out.  The only reason why I knew how many calories to eat a day is because of the ipod app that I use to track my calories.  Even still I sometimes wonder if I am doing it right.  
I had no idea about the eating after running thing.  Good to know. 

Well today was very interesting.  I still have to go back and redo all of my replies from earlier, but first things first.  I had a day off today so I took my DH to work so I could run errands this morning.  I AM SO SICK OF SNOW!!!!
Holy snow storm today, it never stopped!  

I made my way to the Dr Office for bloodwork for my cholesterol.  It was a little high last year and he wanted to retest to see if my improved diet has changed anything.  

Then I went grocery shopping, bought more Tea at Teavana and WENT TO THE GYM!  I finally dragged myself there.  I don't know why I hate going there so much but I have to get over it.  Especially if this snow keeps piling up.  I did day 1 of C25k and did 8 of the 9 runs.  Afterwards I spent 15 minutes on the recumbant bike (dr's suggestion for my knee) then made sure I did my stretching for my knee.  I was home by noon, and parked on the street since the snow was still falling.  

After some tv and a mini nap, I went outside just after 4 to brush off the car to go pick up my husband.  I gave myself an extra 20 minutes.  So totally not enough, the car was covered and the street wasn't even ploughed!  It took me over 45 min to get to his work and then an hour to get home!  Then we couldn't get in the driveway, so we spent over an hour shoveling the driveway.  With one shovel!  We kept switching off.  I think I got my exercise for the next few days, lol!  
The funny thing is, after we were done, I told my DH that I was glad we had done the work because I had that feeling of accomplishment I get after a good workout.  He just looked at me in that "are you crazy" kind of way!

I made chicken with tomatoes, black beans and cubed hash brown potatoes for dinner.  So yummy, but even after all that work I wasn't that hungry.  The dog got my leftovers!  

Oh yeah, Boo is back to normal!  We made it through her first heat!  And never again.  We will be going to the vet as soon as I have the extra cash.  Its so nice to have my normal kitten back.


----------



## tigger813

One last post from FREEZING Orlando before we head home tomorrow.

My size 8 jeans still feel loose so I think I'll be ok. Did our final shopping run to DTD tonight! I'm exhausted. We've done most of our packing and have one last load of laundry in the dryer. Have to leave SSR around 1:30. I'll put up some photos after we get back. We have about 150 photopass photos that I get to play with when we get back. Had a great sandwich at Earl of Sandwich. Eaten there the last two nights!  

I'll definitely post my photo with Tigger from breakfast this morning! I just have to learn how to post photos.

Been a great trip overall. DH and I have been compiling details for a trip report that we will work on together and then post. Two headaches the whole trip. Yesterday it was like I had a non stop brain freeze headache due to it being so cold!

I need to brush my teeth and check the laundry and then go to sleep. I can hardly keep my eyes open!

TTFN


----------



## disneymom2one

QUOTD:

My keys
1)  Exercise - I walk at least an hour every day - sometimes two.  
2)  I finally "got" how I could cook one meal for the three of us.  It took awhile but we have a routine now. If I make pasta, they get the pasta and sauce and I just take the sauce and put it over Romaine lettuce - no pasta for me.  The sauce is super healthy and I can have some of it.  I also keep healthier snacks around for them and fill out their plates with that - pretzels for example.
3)  Weighing every day - still debating whether or not to bring the scale on vacation.  Probably will honestly.

The one thing I don't do (and haven't done in months) is journal.  I worry about that sometimes.


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> Okay, I'll admit that I have no idea what Sun Drop is.  But now, of course, I am curious.  I found out that the only way to get a Registered Dietician degree (which is what I really want) is to go to school at the university 90 miles away for a year One of the nice things about going back to school at age 50 is that you can do what you want -- so I am finishing the two online classes that I have and will re-evaluate my options after the Princess.  *nothing says "happy holidays" like suing someone!*


Bolded part had me!  As for the Sun Drop - children here are weaned on it.  Literally.  One of the saddest things I've ever seen was a mom with a 5 month old at a parent conference with Sun Drop in the baby's bottle!  As Shawn said, similar to Mountain Dew, but with a totally different taste, IMHO.  Sweeter, has citrus in it.  YUM!  I had a VERY hard time breaking that addiction.  I saw about 5 facebook posts yesterday from friends' kids in college thanking their parents for the exam care packages with Sun Drop in them!  It's not available everywhere!

So sorry that the way to get the degree is sooo...inconvenient to say the least.  You are right, it's very tough to go back to school once you have a full time job and family.  I'm sure that after the princess you can take some time to decide what's best for YOU!  Good luck with that decision!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> *"food is fuel".*  Wow! You are an awesome Mom  I'm not sure how I would have even begun to handle this situation. I've got a little while before I have to deal with these types of issues, but hopefully by then it'll come to me



FAR from an awesome mom.  But my girls got their 12 hugs yesterday.  AK was craving them like crack, so maybe we are on the right track with the positive attention!  It's sooo tough.  You just do the best you can.  The bolded part, how could I forget that???  That's one of my mantras.  Food is fuel, put the wrong kind in, engine stops running.  Don't need fuel?  Why stop at the station?  Someone once said on here that* if hunger isn't the problem, then food isn't the solution.*  That's another good one!



keenercam said:


> I hadn't realized how long it has been since I posted here.  If no one minds a novella, I'll tell you about our Hilton Head trip and it sort of explains the funk I've been in the past couple of weeks.  Another factor was that our villa was on the top level of our building even though I requested the lower level due to my knee, so much of the time I felt like a hostage. The one time I walked to the beach house (about 1.5 miles), walking on the sand was brutal with a weak knee.  When all was said and done, I figured out that I was outside for a little more than 3 daylight hours the 4 full days we were there. Between my knee, being on the upper floor, and being buried in a big case and lots of other work, I am sad even now about how I was in one of my favorite places but might almost have been at home.



Cam, I am so, so sorry that the trip did not prove to be the getaway you needed!  That would totally put me in a funk, too.  I told Brad that I can't wait to get there, I've looked forward to our trip since the beginning of school, so there are definitely expectations of what I want to take away from our trip to HHI.  I can only imagine.  I'm also sorry that work has you so overloaded right now.  I am very hopeful that it calms down enough for you to enjoy your holidays!!!!!!!!!!  Also proud of you for getting to WW and doing what you can!




SettinSail said:


> So, I ended up taking a day off from exercise.  Eating wise I did OK.  We'll see what the scale says tomorrow!I can't remember exactly but it is supposed to be good mixed with something, is it Bourbon or Gin ?? Tayrn, have you ever heard of Cheerwine?  you are really Southern if you know what that is.  I AM a country music girl and love Zac Brown band and Chicken Fried...we all belt out the words to that song but maybe I should be thinking more about some of these lyrics:



Good luck on the scale this am!  I can only imagine how very excited you are to be coming home!  Wish Raleigh was a bit closer (I think it's like 2.5 hours), otherwise I would pop in to say hello!  And, um, I've heard  Sun Drop is  pretty good with bourbon.  As for Cheerwine - HELLO???  The maddest I have EVER been at one of my brothers was when I caught him giving Sophie a sip of cheerwine at age 1.5!  I was nursing, making her own organic baby food, totally zealous about her healthy eating!!  He's a knucklehead!  But it is sooo good.  For the rest of you, Cheerwine is kind of like Cherry Dr. Pepper!



donac said:


> The MRI went well. I have the films and the reports should be at the dr's office tomorrow.  I will call tomorrow to get an appointment and see where it takes me.  I do want a second opinion on this one.  I also want to find a dr in my plan. TH eone I have now is not in network but has said he will take what my insurance will pay but I would feel better if I am in network.


Thanks for the update!  Hoping you get some answers!



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--thanks for the hug info. That was pretty interesting, and makes sense. When I was really avoiding any kind of personal contact--during the height of my ptsd problems--the more I avoided contact the more I wanted to avoid contact. *I can't read and I have dyed hair, but my legs look great*!


That totally makes sense.  When I am in my funks, I don't want to leave home, don't want any contact with the outside world, and the longer it goes on, the stronger the compulsion to hermit is.  I have had glasses/contacts since 3rd grade, and highlighted hair since college.  Don't let it get you down.  Think about how many people your age would do ANYTHING to look like you, except for work for it.  You've worked for it, earned it, show it girl!  Thanks for coaching this week!  Great questions! 



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Awesome day today! Got my 35 minute run in at lunch, had lunch at my desk and then went to a company holiday reception and managed to avoid all the food! It was an awesome test of my will power, but I will admit it did get extremely difficult and I'm glad we went back to work when we did.  But I looked into it when we got home, started tracking my calories, and realized that I was missing almost 600 calories a day!  So at her suggestion, I now eat right after running and I have a 3pm banana and it seems to be working! Oh and I'm REALLY trying to focus on the positives lately even though I've only lost 14 lbs...so when I walked past the mirror in our restroom, I almost didn't recognize myself! My hips are so much slimmer now!


That's awesome!  Running or exercising before a meal/get together is always a great motivator for me.  I always think - all that I went through (not necessarily the workout, but the effort involved in child care, etc) to workout, why undo all that with food!  How great that even though you've "only lost 14 pounds" you can see big differences!  Don't discredit yourself!!!!!  You are rocking girl!



goldcupmom said:


> Quick update to let you know that my vein procedure/surgery is now TOMORROW and Friday!!:


Sending prayers your way!  You are one tough lady, I would have begged for drugs!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> With xmas shopping/donations/kids holiday stuff money is really tight.  I am barely getting enough food to last us so its slim pickins. I think its the feeling of being deprived and then binging.
> Dh is having BP issues still.  She made him immediately stop working for the rest of the week to give him a break.   Ryan has been getting into trouble at his after school program. Still it stressess me out.



Understand about the slim picking at home.  Dh went to the grocery store last night, and the kids wanted to eat it all last night!  What worked for me at Mom's was to ask to bring some leftovers home for lunches.  That way, I knew I would have them later, and didn't feel the need to overindulge there.  Hopefully a few days off work will help your DH.  Try hugging, lots of quality time at home, that lowers my bp pretty well.  As for Ryan - are these the same kids he's in class with?  Is he trying to impress older kids?  Just a thought.  Sorry you are so stressed - I told someone the other night that whoever said it was the most wonderful time of the year didn't have to pay for it.  I've just tried to take it one day at a time, and lose myself in the magic of my girls' excitement.  We've been DVR'ing Christmas movies, and watching one every night.  That helps, just snuggling on the couch together!



my3princes said:


> I spoke with Pamela tonight.  She is doing well.  I could hear a happiness in her voice.  Her husband came home yesterday and they are adjusting to their new "routine".  She has been super busy running back and forth and trying to get the house ready.  I told her we have all been thinking of her.


Thanks for checking on her Deb!  If you talk again, send our love.  SO glad that he got to come home!!!!!!  



tggrrstarr said:


> Then I went grocery shopping, bought more Tea at Teavana and WENT TO THE GYM!  I finally dragged myself there.  I don't know why I hate going there so much but I have to get over it.  Especially if this snow keeps piling up. So totally not enough, the car was covered and the street wasn't even ploughed!  It took me over 45 min to get to his work and then an hour to get home!


Welcome to winter!  I know you have to feel so good about yourself for getting in exercise, as well you should ! Glad Boo has calmed down!



tigger813 said:


> One last post from FREEZING Orlando before we head home tomorrow.


Have a safe trip!  Can't wait to read the TR!
BRB


----------



## flipflopmom

Morning from frigid SWVA!  It's 16, wind chill of 11.  Improvement from yesterday, it was 11 and windchill of 2 below!  It's been so cold this week.  We are going back to school today on a 2 hour delay. Not sure how much melting they think has happened since it hasn't been above 25 all week, but we are using "snow routes" which means the buses won't go on any side roads, and the kids have to get to a main road to be picked up.  In this wind chill, and 2 hours late, I'm not expecting high attendance today.

Spent hours yesterday trimming Beamer.  He's losing his puppy coat, and was looking really shaggy, very much like a mutt.  It was a labor intensive process of combing, trimming, combing again, but paid off.  He looks sooo much better.  Good news?  Didn't find any more ticks!  Still dragging his hiney, hoping that dewormer gets here quickly!  I was actually quite proud, since I checked with the groomer and it would have been $40 to do what I did.  DH was pretty impressed with the results!  

Tummy is not happy this am. Coffee was a tad too strong.

Noticed yesterday that Dh looked like he was losing weight.  Mentioned it, and he said "I know, my pants are loose, don't know why, unless it's being broke".  Yes, honey, that's it.  No junk food, no eating out, portion control, etc.  So it has it's advantages!  I've been packing his lunches every day for months, leftovers, sandwiches, etc.  Caught flack when friends found out that I crank the car for him in the am while he's getting dressed so it will be warm. 

Well, it's off to work I go. Don't have to be there until 10, but I have to have Sophie at preschool at 9.  Told mom I would take her, so I've got to get ready.  Going to weigh, and then hop in the shower!   Just realized it's not Friday.  Oh well, still going to weigh.  

Have a wonderful day!  WHAT YOU DO TODAY WILL IMPACT WHAT YOU SEE TOMORROW FOR WEIGH IN!  CHOOSE WISELY!  ONLY A FEW DAYS LEFT TO GET CLOSER TO GOALS!  

Taryn


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!   

Thank you, Rose, for being our coach this week!    And a big BL welcome to our coach for our final week starting tomorrow, CC!  We really could not do a challenge without our wonderful coaches!  

Please PM those weigh in numbers to LuvBaloo tomorrow.  There is no WIN! reporting this week but Connie96 will record your info even after the results are posted.

*Lindsay,* I got a real chuckle out of Ryan's antics.  I'm sorry to tell you that it won't get any better -- I just had a conversation this week that as far as I can tell middle school boys sit around talking about their balls every day at lunch.    I'm guessing that at the after school program they are not able to keep the younger kids separated from the older kids as much as they do in school -- that is probably where the toilet paper idea came from.  It may never have occurred to Ryan not to do something a big kid said said was "fun."  Sometimes I think there is a bit of overreaction on the part of school folks for things, too.  Can't they just say knock it off and leave it at that if it's minor and never happened before?   Our family rule is that you can talk with your buds any way that you want as long as younger kids don't overhear you, you don't talk that way at home and you don't get in trouble. I know it is stressful but you have to admit a good source of comic relief -- I think one of the hardest things about being a parent is not laughing at inappropriate times!  

Hope that your DS gets to feeling less stressed soon.  Would your insurance covery biofeedback for the BP?  That would help with the other stress issues, too.    

78 days until the Princess!   That sounds so soon when you put it that way!    I've been thinking of it in terms of months. Actually my training is coming along and I may get to do my 5 miles outside this week-end.  That would be a treat!   



my3princes said:


> I spoke with Pamela tonight.  She is doing well.  I could hear a happiness in her voice.  Her husband came home yesterday and they are adjusting to their new "routine".  She has been super busy running back and forth and trying to get the house ready.  I told her we have all been thinking of her.  She apologized for not stopping by, but I assured her we totally understood.



Thanks for the update.  Glad to hear that Pamela and her DH are doing better and glad that you are okay, too.    I just love your sparkly clippie. 

*tggrrstarr,* all that snow shoveling burns a lot of calories!    for good bloodwork results and I'm glad Boo is feeling better now.  

*Tracey,* sorry that it has been so darn cold but it sounds like you've had a great time.    Safe travels home! 

*MB,* you are a trouper taking the scale with you on vacation!  

I'm going to work very hard the next seven days and see if I can get myself into that new decade.  That would set me up for some good numbers before the Princess.    I know what I need to do.  It is just a matter of putting my good intentions into action!

Have a great day!


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> Bolded part had me!  As for the Sun Drop - children here are weaned on it.  Literally.  One of the saddest things I've ever seen was a mom with a 5 month old at a parent conference with Sun Drop in the baby's bottle!  As Shawn said, similar to Mountain Dew, but with a totally different taste, IMHO.  Sweeter, has citrus in it.  YUM!  I had a VERY hard time breaking that addiction.  I saw about 5 facebook posts yesterday from friends' kids in college thanking their parents for the exam care packages with Sun Drop in them!  It's not available everywhere!



We are really careful this time of year how we time things because although the clients think it's a good idea to chase people down hard during the holidays, the judges don't always agree.  

Thanks for the Sun Drop info.  I'll have to see if there is any in Florida when I am there in February.  

I wonder if Beamer is worn out because you all have been home due to being snowed in -- he probably needs to catch up on his puppy rest!  

I brush the snow off DH's car in the morning because he is nice enough to let me park my car in the garage -- our DH's appreciate it when we do things for them.  Don't know why your friend gave you flak?  

You have a great day, too, Taryn and be careful driving around in that ice!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ran at the Y before work, so I need to jump in the shower and get going. Just wanted to post the QOTD quick.

Julie--good luck today!

*QOTD for Thursday---
I am not a big fan of New Year's resolutions. Personally I think it's a recipe for failure. Having said that, do you have any goals for the upcoming year?*
1 I would like to run 3 half marathons. One in Feb., one in the spring and one in the fall.
2. I would like to take swim lessons. I have been saying this for a while now, and I still haven't done it. I can swim a little, but I'm not very good at it.
3. I would like to do 10 real pushups in a row. I can do bunches of knee pushups. But only about 5 real pushups.
4. I would like to see the 130s. Don't necessarily think maintaining there is reasonable, but I would like to see them.
5 I would like to add more whole grains to my diet.

Have a great day! I definitely plan on doing replies after work!


----------



## tggrrstarr

This is one of those mornings that my calories don't seem to make any sense!  After all that calorie burn yesterday I did not lose anything!  I think I might not have eaten enough calories.  I was really low even for a non exercise day, I just wasn't that hungry all day.  I even splurged at the end on a WW ice cream bar.  I should have eaten at least 1250 but I was only at about 900.  This is where I start to get frustrated, I didn't lose anything early in the week due to no exercise and TOM, and then when I try to remedy that with a great workout, I still don't lose.  

I feel like my efforts are slowing down and I just want to keep going at the same momentum I've been going at.  But this winter is becoming an excuse not to exercise way too often.  My calories and journaling are almost always on track, I just can't get up the drive to do a workout.  Something as simple as turning on the xbox and playing my BL game.  Maybe I need to start up P90x again.  It at least kept me doing something every day.

Look on the bright side, I am not gaining weight, I am just doing a great job of maintaining this week!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone.  I want to quote and post, but don't have time with this laptop mouse, so I'll try to remember what I wanted to say as i read.  We went to the Hospice tree lighting last night and it really is a beautiful ceremony.  It's held outside a bank and a gentleman from the bank does the introduction and as he was talking about hospice and how they helped him and his family this year when his dad passed you could hear his voice cracking, and that was it.  They end it with a beautiful prayer and someone sang Let there be peace on earth, and they have a reception in the bank but we didn't go in this year.  I made a crockpot of chicken corn chowder, so my sisters, bil and niece and nephew came over here for supper.  My sister had lost her atm card, and my bil was freaking out over it, so we had a few good laughs on his account.  After I put michael to bed, I watched the Christmas Shoes, and had a good cleansing cry.  OMG, what a tear jerker.  I almost woke michael up when I went in to kiss and hug him goodnight after that movie.  I feel good today.  I am definitely in a better place this year than I was last year, enjoying the memories more. 

Well, on to weight loss.  I"m not losing.  I've lost 3 pounds this challenge, and I'd like to maintain that through the holidays, maybe lose a couple by next week, but have the leeway to put them back on over Christmas.  I'm focusing on the exercise and the princess training plan.  

QOTD wed- 1. NEVER GIVE UP, NEVER GIVE UP, NEVER GIVE UP, AND WHEN YOU FEEL LIKE GIVING UP, DON'T.
2. move more, exercise, take the stairs, park far away, play with my kid at the park.
3. When I've backslided, no matter how far, I can start fresh.  

QOTD thurs- My new years goals for this year 2011-  
1. Do the princess half marathon.  Wow, it still feels weird to say that.  Never in my life have I ever thought I'd want to run a race, and 8 months after starting the c25k I am still surprised that I have kept up with it.
2.  I am going to lose these 9 pounds and get into One-derland before the princess.  I'm not going to try, I am going to do it.  


*LIsa*-Love the suing someone during the holidays quote.  So funny.   78 days doesn't sound very long, does it.  We can do it!!  On the boy and body parts talk, I guess it's good to know they are boys and they will never out grow it, and it is normal, but it does stress me out sometimes too.  In school they are so strict about things, and not that its ok to be talking about privates, etc, but they are kids and curious.  I try to stress to michael that he can talk to me about anything and hope he makes good decisions.

*Taryn*so  sorry about the ta at work.  You and your coworkers are so sweet to band together to help him and his family out.  It's so sad, but it does make you count your blessings.  I can't believe the weather you've been having.  I am feeling very lucky here in new england.  

*Lindsay*hugs to you on ryan getting in trouble with after school care.  It's so hard to see them not do the right thing, and it's a learning process.  They are boys, and boys will be boys, and they just have to learn when they can be inappropriate and when they can't.  I hope they after school care are supportive and helpful with him.  Hang in there.    Thanks for the pant advice from target.  I definitely need to get out and invest in some better clothes, but I did find an old pair of cotton lined nylon pants that I wore yesterday with an old white ski turtleneck and that worked pretty well for a short run, but for a longer run I would have gotten too hot.  

*Rose*- Love your qotds this week, and you have been a fabulous coach.  My hair is gray and I've been wearing readers for about 5 years now, since I was  42.   I hate that I need them now, but it is what it is.  I have a presription for progressives, but haven't invested yet.  Taryn is right, you have worked hard and you deserve to celebrate your body.  I love your siggie pictures, btw.   thanks for coaching this week.

*Dona*-good luck today.  a second opinion is always a good idea especially if surgery may be involved.

*Julie*-thinking of you today and sending prayers for a successful surgery today and tomorrow.  And my I bow down to you for even thinking about doing it without sedation.  Hope all goes well.

*Cam*- sorry your vacation wasn't all you had hoped.  Hope things settle down for you soon and you can enjoy the holidays.

*Deb*-Thanks for keeping us posted on Pamela.  We so totally understand and I'm so happy her dh is home, and she sounds happy.  

*Pamela*Glad all is going well for your dh and he is home.

Hello to everyone else.  My time is up.  Have a great day!!


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I spoke with Pamela tonight.  She is doing well.  I could hear a happiness in her voice.  Her husband came home yesterday and they are adjusting to their new "routine".  She has been super busy running back and forth and trying to get the house ready.  I told her we have all been thinking of her.  She apologized for not stopping by, but I assured her we totally understood.



Deb.... Thanks so much for keeping the folks here up to date!

Happy Holidays Ladies!!

Yup, DH came home from the rehab hospital on Tuesday.  He was there for just one week... and it was amazing how far he came in a week. He is still weak and a bit shaky, but getting around on his own.  In fact, I am going to leave him alone for a bit of time today to go pick up some prescriptions and such.  I'm sure he will be fine.

He is LOVING the new LazyBoy my parents bought him.  What a super early Christmas gift.  

His wounds are healing.... hair is starting to grow over the big head incision... that will be out of sight before too long.  Face is still tender (to be expected) but looks great.  He is doing great drinking and talking with the jaw wired shut.  Not consuming enough calories yet though.  I think all of the liquids are getting boring.  Arm will probably be the slowest to heal... two more weeks until they take off the hardware and then into a regular cast for a few more weeks.  Then hopefully cast off and splint on and into therapy for that.  He has visions of being able to work after the first of the year, but I'm thinking more realistically maybe the first of Feb.  

We are trying to settle into some sort of routine... but between VNA visits, therapy visits, and friend/co-worker visits, things were nuts here yesterday!  

I'm very sorry I haven't been able to be on and keep you all update and read about your ups and downs, but I am sure that you all understand.  I had visions that when he was home I would have scads of time to just sit around the house and such.... but that hasn't been the case so far!  Maybe in a few more days??

I'll try to catch up and chat later today or tomorrow.................P


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone. I had every intention of multi-quoting and catching up with everyone, but my email inbox has exploded and my secretary is on vacation, so I'll comment quick on a couple things I remember.  

Julie - Thinking of you today and keeping you in my prayers for your procedures today and tomorrow.

Kathy - Glad the tree lighting was heart-warming.

Dona - I hope you get a good report at the dr. today.

Pamela - What a wonderful update.  I will continue to keep your family in my prayers.  Please be sure to take good care of yourself.  

Taryn - I think it is totally sweet that you do that for Brad.  It's those little things that show our loved ones that we love them, regardless of what kind of flack our friends give us.  And those loving touches are free except for the time they take, but it is the time that is more valuable, if that makes sense.

Sending hugs to everyone who is having a rough time this time of year, whether because we miss loved ones, are dealing with financial difficulties or are dealing with family drama.  

As for me, my first week on the new WW plan was a success and I lost 3.6.    I really needed to see progress and that started my day off right.  I thought I'd blown it because we had our firm party last night at the Melting Pot and seriously indulged, but it may still show up on the scale tomorrow. I'd saved most of my daily points and still had 47 of my weekly points left.  Hopefully, I'll be able to do really well for this last week of our challenge.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

goldcupmom said:


> Quick update to let you know that my vein procedure/surgery is now TOMORROW and Friday!!:



Good luck and I will definitely send prayers your way 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am barely getting enough food to last us so its slim pickins.
> 
> I asked him what he was saying and he said him and the other boys joke about their nuts.



We're in the exact same place right now too  There are a lot meals of hot dogs, grilled cheese sandwiches, and soups around this time of year.

OMG! Is that what I have to look forward to?  Seriously, that might be a little to much for me  I would think that I'd hand that off to DH and let him handle, but I'm afraid he'd almost encourage it by saying something like "we talk about that all the time just not in front of girls"  



tggrrstarr said:


> I did day 1 of C25k and did 8 of the 9 runs.



Good job!  I always have to exercise during lunch, by 2pm I just no longer have the desire, the drive, or the energy to get in a workout  ESPECIALLY in the winter and I feel your pain  I normally have to push through my resistance to going to the gym by just telling myself that once I get my exercise over with, I'm done for the day, so might as well head over to the gym and quit whining  That's my mental pep-talk.

You're doing a great job! 



tigger813 said:


> One last post from FREEZING Orlando before we head home tomorrow.



Have a great trip home!



flipflopmom said:


> Caught flack when friends found out that I crank the car for him in the am while he's getting dressed so it will be warm.



I probably would have been one of those friends to give you flack, but it would have been pure teasing on my part   My friends were calling my DH spoiled the last time we saw them  But it's all good natured fun, I hope it's the same for you, I'd hate to think they were actually trying to be mean .



mikamah said:


> I feel good today.  I am definitely in a better place this year than I was last year, enjoying the memories more.



I glad you are feeling good today  



keenercam said:


> Sending hugs to everyone who is having a rough time this time of year, whether because we miss loved ones, are dealing with financial difficulties or are dealing with family drama.
> 
> As for me, my first week on the new WW plan was a success and I lost 3.6.



Me too 

WAY TO GO!  Keep it up!

Pjilla - I am very glad to hear that DH is home. Your family is still in my prayers! 

Not much going on over here today just a carbon-copy of Tuesday  Working on water, eating tuna for lunch, and Zumba tonight! I don't have a clue what is for dinner but there is still time to figure it out.

Goals for the upcoming year:
1. keep up with my running
2. run a couple of 5ks throughout the year
3. maybe getting up to a half marathon

Have a great day!

Nicole


----------



## Cupcaker

Good morning everyone.  Just the same stuff, busy with school and work.  So many christmas parties.  I cant believe how fast time is flying.  I made an appointment to go see a Disney venue this sunday with DF, mom, and MIL!  Im so excited.  I hope I can convince my mom about my venue once she sees how great it is.  So far the logistics of it isnt convincing her...events can only be held during the week, at night, and its price.  Besides my DF, people have said maybe I should consider another venue.  But if its my dream location and we're not asking anyone to pay for it, then why should I change it to accomadate others?  In my eyes, if they really care for us and want to celebrate the night with us, then they will stay and take the day off the next day or something.  Am I being bridezilla?

Tracey- I love Earl of Sandwich.  Thats awesome that your pants are feeling still feeling loose.  Cant wait to hear all about your trip.

Kathy- Thats a great idea of running with a turtleneck.  Glad you had a good time at the tree lighting ceremony.  Hope your sister found her ATM card.

Taryn- thanks for the info about hugs.  That was really interesting.  I have to turn up the hug count.  About the wedding, I wish I could do just immediate family and those we have constant contact with.  If I get my dream wedding, it may turn out that many people wont go anyway.  Well see.  Good job on the dog med research.  My motto is if you can find it for cheaper, why pay full price.  So sorry about the TA.  It sounds like all of you are being wonderful and taking care of him and his family.  They will really appreciate it.  Congratulations on getting back to your original weight!

Lisa- Im proud of you for going back to school.  I know its not easy, especially with all the other responsibilities you have.  Hang in there!  I know you can reach your weight goal before Princess!

Nicole- 14 lbs is a lot! Congratulations.  I also find that adding vegetables boosts my metabolism and really helps with my weight loss.

Cam- Welcome back.  Im sorry you didnt get the vacation you wanted.  Hopefully in the future you get many great vacations at Hilton Head.  Congrats on the weight loss!  The new WW plan seems like its working for many.

Rose-I can't read and I have dyed hair, but my legs look great!  Love that!

Julie-  PD for your surgeries.

Lindsay-  Is there anyway you can take leftovers just so that you dont have to feel you have to eat everything there and then.

Kelli- I would definitely call shoveling show exercise.  Glad you were able to get to the gym.  Sounds like you had a productive day yesterday.  Im sure that eventually the pounds will come off, your body might be holding them for some reason or it can be muscle from all the exercise youre doing 

Pamela- Im happy DH is home and recovering so fast.  January 1 does sound really early to return to work but that just shows how determined he is to heal and that definitely will help.


----------



## goldcupmom

I'm home.  Just had lunch.  Procedure took just over 1 hour.  Had one vein that ran from groin to near ankle done with laser and then lots of tiny injections on others.  Really felt nothing worse than drawing blood type of prick.  Only problem  was that due to nerves my BP was 173/98 when I went in.  During procedure was 156-164/87-93.  As soon as the Dr. said 'all done' it dropped to 132/84.  Gee, I wonder if I have white coat??????

When it was time for me to go out and walk for 40 min.  They had to CALL DH.  He waited til they took me back & went to casino.  I feel the love....lol!  typical!

Not looking forward to tomorrow which is today, + removing the nasty one from behind my knee.

Wearing 2 compression stockings + pre-wrap, tape, a few small bandages and then an ace bandage at the top is a PAIN, but that is just for 2 days, then just 1 stocking for 3 weeks.  All in all, not bad. 

But still not looking forward to tomorrow at all......


----------



## 50sjayne

Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--thanks for the hug info. That was pretty interesting, and makes sense. When I was really avoiding any kind of personal contact--during the height of my ptsd problems--the more I avoided contact the more I wanted to avoid contact. Does that make sense? Anyhow, now I have an even better reason to want more hugs.
> 
> The good news is, I found a pair of brown shoes that I wanted on clearance for $7.00 to wear with a pair of brown tights and a short brown skirt that I've had forever. And if I do say so myself--I look pretty good in it. I can't read and I have dyed hair, but my legs look great!
> 
> Ok, I will try to check back in later, but feel like I need some quality time tonight with my DH. Have a great evening!
> 
> And I am loving reading everyone's answer to the QOTD!



I don't touch people in general, hugging is really hard for me. I'm really really affectionate physically with the cats, (poor Penney) and my kids when they were little but people no. Unless it was romantic interest of course--then it was sort of opening the floodgates. 
You look great--I don't know what the big deal is about grey hair anyway-- I like it. People go grey really young anyway. 



tggrrstarr said:


> Oh yeah, Boo is back to normal!  We made it through her first heat!  And never again.  We will be going to the vet as soon as I have the extra cash.  Its so nice to have my normal kitten back.



Check into any low cost spay and neuters around your area. also a tip-- they don't need pain meds in addition-- it's completely unnecessary. I know this from volunteering at a spay and neuter place. Also--good job on keeping her in--it's not the easiest thing-- especially when they are driving you nuts. My daughters father let my girl out when she was in heat on accident, (sure)  she was just a kitten too but I enjoyed her kittens. The girl came in after one night with no desire to go outside for a long time and had 3 extremely different looking gorgeous kittens lol. This was 22 years ago--I remember it well though lol, she was extremely vocal. We transported her and her kittens on a 4-5 hour drive and she yowled the whole time lol. 



pjlla said:


> Deb.... Thanks so much for keeping the folks here up to date!
> 
> Happy Holidays Ladies!!
> 
> Yup, DH came home from the rehab hospital on Tuesday.  He was there for just one week... and it was amazing how far he came in a week. He is still weak and a bit shaky, but getting around on his own.  In fact, I am going to leave him alone for a bit of time today to go pick up some prescriptions and such.  I'm sure he will be fine.
> 
> He is LOVING the new LazyBoy my parents bought him.  What a super early Christmas gift.
> 
> His wounds are healing.... hair is starting to grow over the big head incision... that will be out of sight before too long.  Face is still tender (to be expected) but looks great.  He is doing great drinking and talking with the jaw wired shut.  Not consuming enough calories yet though.  I think all of the liquids are getting boring.  Arm will probably be the slowest to heal... two more weeks until they take off the hardware and then into a regular cast for a few more weeks.  Then hopefully cast off and splint on and into therapy for that.  He has visions of being able to work after the first of the year, but I'm thinking more realistically maybe the first of Feb.
> 
> We are trying to settle into some sort of routine... but between VNA visits, therapy visits, and friend/co-worker visits, things were nuts here yesterday!
> 
> I'm very sorry I haven't been able to be on and keep you all update and read about your ups and downs, but I am sure that you all understand.  I had visions that when he was home I would have scads of time to just sit around the house and such.... but that hasn't been the case so far!  Maybe in a few more days??
> 
> I'll try to catch up and chat later today or tomorrow.................P



We appreciate the updates-- that's a lot right there. Everyone understands that this is just how it is with you-- you have a focal point right now and you are where you are supposed to be. I'm just glad everything is going well as they can. 



> QOTD for Tuesday--What is your favorite holiday treat? How can you enjoy it without going overboard or do you just plan to avoid it completely this year?


Mincemeat pie. If my Mom offers to get one Ill have it. The problem with it is Im the only one who likes it lol so I end up eating all of it. I like it for breakfast though, with a glass of milk healthy right? Lol. Think Bill Cosby chocolate cake for breakfast.

Cupcaker:


> I have been staying OP since thanksgiving. I think tomorrow will show me reaching my BL goal of 127. I am still in disbelief of my weight. I didnt think it was possible, but thankfully Ive proven myself wrong



You look really good. Its kind of funny to see that big, tough looking guy so enamoured cute. 

LisaHthanks for the article on emotional eating, think they nailed it. 

I'm still doing good-- kind of a one track mind, I'm just not interested in much of anything I ususally am this time of year I guess but it's ok. Husband understands (well-- it's why I finally married someone...) and I'm going to start taking walks with my kid again since his walking class is done with at the college (he needed a one credit class) We talk on those walks. Had some good talks with my daughter lately, and work will be busy from here till christmas. Been sickish the last week-- just a yucky cold, am sitting here trying to muster some courage to exercise. My stepper is in the kitchen now temporarily due to christmas tree displacement so all I have to exercise to is music-- which is fine but it's a lot in itself. I'm used to switching between the stepper and treadmill and with the treadmill in the living room-- it's just not going to happen. Thought about going to the pool but in a crushing moment realized my swimming trunks would be too big lol. I've had to go buy new pants for work as my 12's are just not working anymore, I tried on 8's and they fit the other day...the fun part is I found some at goodwill for $2.50 that I love because they were a little stained on the cuff and the same day I found an "I survived the TOT" tshirt that is really pretty.
Think my eating has stabilized for the time. I don't plan on _gaining_ any for awhile but I think I can manage not to lose anymore.


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Thursday---
> I am not a big fan of New Year's resolutions. Personally I think it's a recipe for failure. Having said that, do you have any goals for the upcoming year?*



 ITA with you, Rose.  I think it is hard for us to remember how important it is to set ourselves up for success not failure.   

But I do think goals are important because WISHing doesn't always cut it.  

Some of my goals for 2011 are:
1.  Get to ONE-derland once and for all.  
2.  Complete the Princess Half.  
3.  Build back my bank reserves from the hit they've taken this past year.  



tggrrstarr said:


> This is one of those mornings that my calories don't seem to make any sense!  After all that calorie burn yesterday I did not lose anything!  I think I might not have eaten enough calories.  I was really low even for a non exercise day, I just wasn't that hungry all day.  I even splurged at the end on a WW ice cream bar.  I should have eaten at least 1250 but I was only at about 900.  This is where I start to get frustrated, I didn't lose anything early in the week due to no exercise and TOM, and then when I try to remedy that with a great workout, I still don't lose.



I know it's frustrating when things don't work out the way you are expecting.    I think that you are on to something with the caloric intake and it may take a few days for your body to show the exercise effects.  Don't give up!   



mikamah said:


> QOTD thurs- My new years goals for this year 2011-
> 1. Do the princess half marathon.  Wow, it still feels weird to say that.  Never in my life have I ever thought I'd want to run a race, and 8 months after starting the c25k I am still surprised that I have kept up with it.
> 2.  I am going to lose these 9 pounds and get into One-derland before the princess.  *I'm not going to try, I am going to do it*.



Love this!  



pjlla said:


> In fact, I am going to leave him alone for a bit of time today to go pick up some prescriptions and such.  I'm sure he will be fine.



Pamela, I'm so happy that your DH is home and continues to be on the mend.  Really it is a miracle that he was able to get home as quickly as he has -- I'm sure it's that great nursing!    He was probably happy to have some time to himself for a change today.  Too bad about the eating thing -- he would probably kill for something crunchy.  



keenercam said:


> As for me, my first week on the new WW plan was a success and I lost 3.6.    I really needed to see progress and that started my day off right.  I thought I'd blown it because we had our firm party last night at the Melting Pot and seriously indulged, but it may still show up on the scale tomorrow. I'd saved most of my daily points and still had 47 of my weekly points left.  Hopefully, I'll be able to do really well for this last week of our challenge.



Woo! Hoo!  on the great loss, Cam.   for the exploding email and secretary being on vacation.  



mizzoutiger76 said:


> OMG! Is that what I have to look forward to?  Seriously, that might be a little to much for me  I would think that I'd hand that off to DH and let him handle, but I'm afraid he'd almost encourage it by saying something like *"we talk about that all the time just not in front of girls*"



  Sounds like something that my DH would tell my DS.  Sometimes it is just better not to know their manly secrets!  



Cupcaker said:


> Good morning everyone.  Just the same stuff, busy with school and work.  So many christmas parties.  I cant believe how fast time is flying.  I made an appointment to go see a Disney venue this sunday with DF, mom, and MIL!  Im so excited.  I hope I can convince my mom about my venue once she sees how great it is.  So far the logistics of it isnt convincing her...events can only be held during the week, at night, and its price.  Besides my DF, people have said maybe I should consider another venue.  But if its my dream location and we're not asking anyone to pay for it, then why should I change it to accomadate others?  In my eyes, if they really care for us and want to celebrate the night with us, then they will stay and take the day off the next day or something.  Am I being bridezilla?



Nope you don't sound like bridezilla to me, Jeanette.    This is the tough part where you are dealing with everyone's expectations, yours, DF, your family's, his family's and it takes a bit to work through all of it.  I'm sure that it will be a wonderful day that you will always remember no matter what you decide to do. 

*Julie,* so glad that everything went well today.    Prayers and  that tomorrow goes even better!  

I started the BL alumni thread.  I am hoping to do a coach of the day rotation so if you are interested in coaching a day or two please let me know.  

Also, if you know some BL alumni that need to make an appearance please PM them and ask them to join us.  I think it would be fun to see how many BL folks we can get to come out of hiding!


----------



## lisah0711

50sjayne said:


> Thought about going to the pool but in a crushing moment realized my swimming trunks would be too big lol.



 Not going to find too many swimming trunks this time of year!


----------



## donac

Goldcupmom  Glad the first procedure went well.  Good luck tomorrow. 

Pamela Glad that dh is home and coming along.  Another week and you should be in a good routine. Good luck

QOTD for Thursday---
I am not a big fan of New Year's resolutions. Personally I think it's a recipe for failure. Having said that, do you have any goals for the upcoming year?


I agree about resolutions.  In fact up until about 10 years ago I never really celebrated NYE.  Just went to bed early.  I met someone and we got invited to her NYE party for the last 10 years.  Last year we left at 10 because it was just too crowded.  We shall see what happens this year. 

I have been thinking about goals for next year though.  I recently read a book about someone who spent a year working on a very difficult sweater.  I am thinking about working on some applique with my quilting.  

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## 50sjayne

lisah0711 said:


> Not going to find too many swimming trunks this time of year!




Yeah!  They were getting loose on me at 135--I just weighed myself (twice) and I'm 124 as of today, I've lost 4 pounds since Friday. 
This week started out pure he** so I should have known, but it's a bit concerning. It's all ok now--I've been pulling out the big guns-- Bowie, and have put my p2p sharing site back on my pc. Went to look for my favorite bowie cd--Low and of course daughter shanghied it out of the cover so it is long gone but in a matter of minutes after installing winmx I had it again. I've been around the depression bush many times and like ET can heal myself but I always have my favorites on reserve for the worst of it.  Anyway--it's better for now. I haven't been anorexic for a very long time but I can see myself going that way. I really don't want to do it though. 124 is probably good for a lot of people but I'm not small boned and have always been naturally curvy--my body type is not thin. Trust me-- I'd have to lose 40+ more pounds to be where I was when I was a teenager-- at my lowest weight I weighed 81. And that was with some muscle-- I ran every day.
I'm watching myself...


----------



## my3princes

Hello all  

I am committed to joining weight watchers after the first of the year.  Right now I'm just hanging onto maintaining through the holidays.  I am so impressed by those of you that are losing


----------



## Rose&Mike

ok, another slacker coaching day for me. But you all seemed to do ok with out me. I skimmed and saw some great goals for next year! I will be back in the morning with some very late replies! Hope everyone has a nice evening.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hello!

I've been so busy with work stuff since yesterday morning that I completely forgot to check in yesterday evening and/or this morning. 

But, my project is done and it's time for one of my favorite priorities: coaching! I am so excited to be coaching again this challenge. My goal, as with last time, is to motivate all of you.

Tomorrow is one week until the final weigh-in.  for a great final week!

To make things a little less confusing, I'm going to connect the QOTDs and the mini-challenges.

QOTD for Friday, 12/10: What is your favorite dairy product or substitute?

Mini-Challenge: Enjoy your favorite dairy serving and 1 other serving of dairy today.

 for a good weigh-in tomorrow and a great day tomorrow!

CC


I am just going on memory here...

*Pamela*: So glad DH is home! 

*Julie*: Hope tomorrow goes well. 

*Taryn and Lindsay*: Your discussion on eating what is available really made me think. I've been doing that too and need to nip it before I gain everything I've lost back (again ). Thanks for the great ideas! 

*Cam*:  Sorry HHI was not what you expected.

QOTD: Journal my food. Get to my goal weight. Restart and finish C25K.


----------



## tigger813

Got home about an hour ago. Did not eat well today. Had a big piece of dark chocolate caramel from Germany and then had Panda Express at the airport. I had a Bud Light on the plane and ate the Dorito munchie mix. But that was all I ate today.  May hold off my weigh in until Saturday. Gotta get going on my water again.

I'm feeling overwhelmed with all I have to do tomorrow. I also need to pick up some Christmas presents as well as work and deal with make up work for DD1. I have DD2s p-t conference at 8. I will drop off DD1 at school and pick up her report card and work so we can organize it for the weekend. We have a zillion things to do this weekend so I'm not sure how she will get everything done. Only a few things to wash since we did laundry several times while there.

I will try and catch up over the weekend! 

TTFN


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 

*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  3
 (congrats Rose&Mike & 50sjayne & my3princes!!!!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------33!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 4
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 3
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 6
Excused------------------------- 3
weigh ins----------------------- 17
gains---------------------------- 3
maintains------------------------ 2
losses-------------------------- 12
new or returning members -------- 1


*Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 13!*
This weeks group loss is 29.8lbs.
Average percentage of weight gained 0.94 % 
Total group weight loss so far 334.9 pounds!  
Will the group make it to 350?     
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
(17+3+3)/ 67 = 34 %  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST * !  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 13 Superstars!!* 
#10- 0.70% - OctoberBride03
#9- 0.75% - carmiedog  
#8- 0.94% - disneymom2one
#7- 1.12% - tggrrstarr 
#6- 1.19 % - corinnak
#5- 1.21% - MickeyMagic  
#4- 1.40% - KristiMc
#3- 1.75% - cclovesdis 
#2- 3.42% - Worfiedoodles
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 13 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 3.49% - mammaU4  

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * mammaU4 *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 13 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 80% complete. 

carmiedog	5.3
corinnak	96.2
Cupcaker	78.8
disneymom2one	144.3
Dreamer24	32.3
dvccruiser76	100.0
keenercam	25.6
liesel	26.7
lisah0711	41.7
lovedvc	-15.0
MacG	25.0
MickeyMagic	34.4
mikamah	20.0
mommyof2Pirates	33.0
momof2gr8kids	39.0
NC_Tink	21.9
SettingSail	83.3
tggrrstarr	65.3
tigger813	87.9
tiki23	31.7
Worfiedoodles	25.3


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning BL friends!

*I need a new game plan for Winter !!!*

Seriously, this is really messing up my weight loss plan.  Back home, when we had the rare snow day or days, it was just a time to stay indoors until it was gone and cook lots of good foods like chilli, brownies, snow cream, hot chocolate, etc.  Most everything would be cancelled or shut down. We would watch movies or TV, play cards, lay around, take naps, etc.  The kids would go outside to play but I never did 

I still have that mentality here but so far we have had snow on the ground since Nov 26 so I have to snap out of it.  I've already emailed my yoga instructor to let her know I will not be in today.  I do not plan to lay around and eat all day but I do feel in a mental funk.  The scale has not been kind to me this week and today I have to report a gain for the first time in this challenge!  I am up one pound! Unless I can lose 3.5 pounds in a week, I will not reach my goal for this challenge.   But, I am not going to let that get me off track.  If I make 85 or 90% of my goal, I will still be pround of myself.  And, I will just keep on swimmin......right into the next challenge. 

It can't be Winter forever!   OMG, I just realized I don't think it is officially even Winter yet  I think for today, I will have to put on some peppy music and make myself a list of tasks to do around the house.  I may even venture out to the corner market or drugstore.  I have been having fun putting little surprises in the guys' stockings.  They are getting such a kick out of it.  Yesterday DH got blistex and DS got some Haribo Happy Cola (gummy candy).  

Congrats to all the Biggest Losers and shout-out to mammaU4, WOW
what a great week you had!   Maria, you had a great week too!!!   The new WW is really working for you.

*Tracey*   Welcome home!   Good luck getting everything done!

*QOTD-Friday*  Hands down, cheese is my favorite dairy product.  I have to be very careful with cheese, I try to use low fat but it is hard to find here.  When I eat out, I ask for no cheese whenever possible (like Subway).

*QOTD-Thursday*  My 3 resolutions for 2011:
1. Reach my goal of losing 50 pounds total.  Only 27.5 more pounds to go!
2. Continue to run 3 times a week and run in a real 5K race.
3. Finish up a couple of big needlework projects.

Thanks for being our coach this week CC and thanks for last week Rose

*Pamela*  Wow, can't believe DH is home already!  Sounds like he is making great progress.  It's great that you are able to leave him alone for a little while.   andfor the continued rehab.  Hang in there!
How nice of your parents to get DH a Lazyboy!

*Julie*   Good luck with your second procedure today
I just had to laugh about your DH sneaking off to the casino

*50'sJayne* Don't get TOO skinny !!!

*LisaH*  Thanks for starting the BL Alumni thread.  I will definitely be chatting in there if I have time while I'm back home.  I've already checked to make sure my parents have the scale out and where I want it to be so I can do my daily weigh-ins while I'm visiting.  Good luck geting to oneder-land 

*Jeanette*  To me, it does not sound at all like Bridezilla. Just continue to be calm and state what you want.  Do you think you can talk DF into the Disney venue?  Even if you don't end up at Disney, it will be a magical and special day   I did not get my first choice of venue and now all these years later it seems pretty insignificant.

*Nicole*  You are doing GREAT!!!    Keep posting about all your successes with exercising and weight loss.  It is VERY motivating to me!
I think you are lucky to have a sister getting a nutrition degree.  I ate something right after exercising yesterday to see how I did.  I will keep trying this.

*Cam*  Way to go on losing 3.6 pounds!!!!!  Esp after eating at Melting Pot!  That's awesome!

*Kathy*  The tree lighting ceremony sounds lovely.  I'm so glad you are in a better place this Christmas and can have your wonderful memories of your Mom to enjoy.  Hang in there with the laptop mouse.  I used to play Pathwords (facebook game) with mine a lot and that helped.  (OK, I still love to play Pathwords.  Anyone else here?)
I love all your resolutions!  I think I will print them off!  Good luck getting to oneder-land, you can do it!

*Tggrstarr*  I hear ya about the momentum slowing down.  But, look at how much you've lost in 4 months.  Even if you have to just maintain for a few weeks, you are still way ahead of the game!

*Tayrn*  Way to go on doing the dog grooming yourself and finding cheaper pet meds!!!   It's amazing how much of our spending is discretionary and if you absolutely have to, you can find a way to do many things yourself. I am the only person in my circle of friends that does not have a cleaner.  I could never see paying someone to do that and I know they would not do as good a job as I would.  Sounds like you did as good or better than a prof. groomer!  Be careful driving with all that snow and wind!  That's great that DH is losing weight too and not even trying!  Don't let him get too skinny!
Can't believe that about the folks putting Sun Drop in the baby's bottle   WOAH!!!   That's alot of caffeine!  Funny story about Sophie and the Cheerwine

*Lindsay* for everything going on at your house.  Hope finances are better after the Holidays  I also have to laugh with you at Ryan.  At that age, rewards worked better than punishment for us.  Maybe you could make a chart and let him place a gold star for every day he got a good report or no bad report.  You could just wait a few weeks to see if it goes away first.  If he's never done this before, it might go away as quick as it came and best not to make a big deal out of it.  Glad your DH is getting a rest away from work this week.  I hear you about struggling with eating lately!  Enjoy your Kielbasa!   You would love Germany, they have so many different types of sausages, brats, etc.

*Rose*  I had to laugh at your comments about the contacts and gray hair  I have been wearing readers for atleast 5 years and so does DH.  We have them all over the house but he can never remember them when we go out so we have to pass one pair back and forth to read a menu or a program, etc  He will be wearing mine that are pink or have rhinestones and cracks me up!  I am too scared to try the different contact lenses though.  I can tell I will need them soon but I'm putting that off as long as possible. Your outfit sounds really cute!  I think your short skirt needs some boots!

I think I am caught up with everybody now!  CC, good luck coaching this week!  I am going to need some SERIOUS motivation for this last week so throw your big guns at me 

I think while we are in the US I will get some exercise videos or Wii/Kinect exercise games to bring back and that will give me something else to do besides the elliptical if I continue to be stuck in the house.  I also plan to get some better snow boots so I can atleast get out and walk even if I can't run. These Uggs really do not cut it in snow and ice and they aren't waterproof either.  I need to continue to brainstorm ideas for what to do over the Winter to get out more too.  After January, I will try to get more involved around here.

Have a great Friday and a great weekend!  Make those healthy choices, they are so worth it!  

Shawn


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD for Thursday---
> I am not a big fan of New Year's resolutions. Personally I think it's a recipe for failure. Having said that, do you have any goals for the upcoming year?*


1.  Reduce our debt by a lot by
2.  Having a minimum of 4 pampered chefs shows a month
3.  Hit the 140's and stay there
4.  Not pay for anything on credit
5.  Make sure my family gets 12 hugs a day (3 from each member daily will get us there)
6.  Have "the talk" with AK
7.  Develop an attitude of gratitude



tggrrstarr said:


> This is one of those mornings that my calories don't seem to make any sense!  After all that calorie burn yesterday I did not lose anything!  I think I might not have eaten enough calories.


You have to be careful.  One low calorie day thrown in sometimes will boost some weight loss, but too many puts your body into starvation mode.  For me, I've found that mixing the calories up seems to keep my body hopping.  Instead of 1200 a day, each and every day, maybe a 1000 cal day or two followed by a 1300 or so day or two.  Does this makes sense? 



mikamah said:


> After I put michael to bed, I watched the Christmas Shoes, and had a good cleansing cry.  OMG, what a tear jerker.  I almost woke michael up when I went in to kiss and hug him goodnight after that movie.  I feel good today.  I am definitely in a better place this year than I was last year, enjoying the memories more.
> 
> Well, on to weight loss. 2.  I am going to lose these 9 pounds and get into One-derland before the princess.  I'm not going to try, I am going to do it.


I hate Christmas shoes.  Sorry.  But something that makes me cry that hard, well, my own life has enough of those moments.  That being said, I was flipping through the stations and the song came on as I was driving by our TA's house.  Just about killed me.  The poor son is struggling so bad, as I understand all too well.  I think I mentioned that the parents had been missionaries, so he has been brought up as a child of faith.  He has absolutely no doubt in his mind that his mom is going to get better, because "No God that loves me would take my Mommy from me".  I remember those same feelings, but he's running from such a more innocent place...  My heart is just broken for them.  

ANYWAY, sorry to be so sad.  Glad you were able to have the ceremony in a better place mentally this year.  I look forward to those days...

I  at your weight loss comment.  "I'm not".  I can read your determination, and I feel Onderland will be yours by the princess. I'll beat you over the head  daily to make sure!   Do or do not, there is no try!



pjlla said:


> He is still weak and a bit shaky, but getting around on his own.  He is LOVING the new LazyBoy my parents bought him.  What a super early Christmas gift.  He is doing great drinking and talking with the jaw wired shut.  Not consuming enough calories yet though.  I think all of the liquids are getting boring.  We are trying to settle into some sort of routine... but between VNA visits, therapy visits, and friend/co-worker visits, things were nuts here yesterday!


That was so thoughtful of your parents, and a great gift!  I'm sure the liquid diet is getting old.  Did they give you any ideas for recipes that could be blended?  I can do some research and see if I can come up with any that would be tasty and a bit more filling, without making you want to gag, if you would like.  When my grandmother's alzheimers advanced, all her food had to be pureed, and I tell you, I wouldn't feed some of that to her.  It made me want to vomit (pureed spaghetti???)  Thanks for stopping in for a minute, and I am thrilled to hear he's making so much progress!



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone. I had every intention of multi-quoting and catching up with everyone, but my email inbox has exploded and my secretary is on vacation, so I'll comment quick on a couple things I remember.  *And those loving touches are free except for the time they take, but it is the time that is more valuable, if that makes sense.*As for me, my first week on the new WW plan was a success and I lost 3.6


 WAY TO GO CAM!  What a way to take CONTROL!  Bolded part is so very, very true.  Coming from the standpoint of "memories", those things are what we remember.  Not the material stuff.  



mizzoutiger76 said:


> We're in the exact same place right now too  There are a lot meals of hot dogs, grilled cheese sandwiches, and soups around this time of year. I probably would have been one of those friends to give you flack, but it would have been pure teasing on my part


Unfortunately, Nicole, some of them weren't teasing.  Without going into it a lot, most of my friends' husbands do a lot more "housework" and helping than mine, and they know it.  Couple that with the things I do for him, and I catch the "you're stuck in the 50's, you'd never catch me doing that" stuff from a few.  You've got some great goals there!  I wish I could stomach tuna, it would be a cheap lunch!  With AK, I was very, very, very sick for months during my pregnancy (lost 20 pounds) and my co-workers were all on a tuna kick.  I couldn't even be in the cafeteria when they ate.  That's one smell I'll hate forever!



Cupcaker said:


> I made an appointment to go see a Disney venue this sunday with DF, mom, and MIL!  Im so excited.  I hope I can convince my mom about my venue once she sees how great it is.  So far the logistics of it isnt convincing her...events can only be held during the week, at night, and its price.  Besides my DF, people have said maybe I should consider another venue.  But if its my dream location and we're not asking anyone to pay for it, then why should I change it to accomadate others?  If I get my dream wedding, it may turn out that many people wont go anyway.  Well see.


You are not being Bridezilla! You are totally correct.  Now, if you ask them to wash your feet or something... LOL!  The way I see it, this will be the single most expensive day of your life (not withstanding the long term effects of the day you have a child, if that's in your future HA!), and you should do what you want.  What does DF want?  



goldcupmom said:


> I'm home.  Just had lunch.  Procedure took just over 1 hour.  Had one vein that ran from groin to near ankle done with laser and then lots of tiny injections on others.  Really felt nothing worse than drawing blood type of prick.  Only problem  was that due to nerves my BP was 173/98 when I went in.  During procedure was 156-164/87-93.  As soon as the Dr. said 'all done' it dropped to 132/84.  Gee, I wonder if I have white coat


That just sounds painful!  You are such a trooper.  Too funny that DH was at the casino!  



50sjayne said:


> I tried on 8's and they fit the other day...the fun part is I found some at goodwill for $2.50 that I love because they were a little stained on the cuff and the same day I found an "I survived the TOT" tshirt that is really pretty.


THanks for sharing that, it shows a lot that numbers on the scale can vary so much, because I weigh considerably more than you, and that number has bothered me.  In fact, when I get the "you've lost too much" and my response is usually "how much do you think I weigh?" to the people that I trust to tell me the truth, they guess closer to your weight than mine.  But yet, we are both in 8s.  I hope that doesn't sound bad, because I don't mean it to.  But you made me smile this morning!



lisah0711 said:


> But I do think goals are important because WISHing doesn't always cut it. I started the BL alumni thread.  I am hoping to do a coach of the day rotation so if you are interested in coaching a day or two please let me know.


I think goal setting is VITAL.  A to-do list for the year, so to speak.  The important part to me, in my list making mania, is to make a list of how to accomplish each one of those goals.  Then, it becomes a true "working" list, than a "resolution" if that makes sense.  When do we move to the new thread?  I'll be glad to pull some time (LOL).  Just not 30th-Jan. 2.  What's the plan for the next challenge?  I think Tracey mentioned being weightkeeper?  



50sjayne said:


> I haven't been anorexic for a very long time but I can see myself going that way. I really don't want to do it though.


So good that you are recognizing the warning signs.  Get on top of that!  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Friday, 12/10: What is your favorite dairy product or substitute?
> 
> Mini-Challenge: Enjoy your favorite dairy serving and 1 other serving of dairy today.


Skim milk, hands down.  I LOVE milk, and could drink a half gallon a day.  I have to watch not having those calories, but I love it!  Did I mention I love milk?  I've read a lot that says dairy helps weigh loss!



tigger813 said:


> Got home about an hour ago.


Glad you made it home safe!  True Diser, checking in within an hour of return from a trip!  I hate that swamped feeling when you get home!



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for the Sun Drop info.  I'll have to see if there is any in Florida when I am there in February.


I've only found it in Va/NC, so I doubt it!  It's addictive, you're better off not to EVER find it!



donac said:


> I have been thinking about goals for next year though.  I recently read a book about someone who spent a year working on a very difficult sweater.  I am thinking about working on some applique with my quilting.


What a cool goal!

Off to pack DH's lunch and crank his car.   BRB


----------



## cclovesdis

I didn't oversleep, but I'm feeling a bit sick to my stomach, so I'm behind schedule. I'll reply tonight. No plans for tonight, which is good because I heard talk of snow. It's pretty and all, but a lot of people have no idea how to drive in it. 

Have a great day today! Eat and drink your dairy!

I'm off to have some milk now. And lots of water.

CC


----------



## flipflopmom

SettinSail said:


> Good morning BL friends!
> Back home, when we had the rare snow day or days, it was just a time to stay indoors until it was gone and cook lots of good foods like chilli, brownies, snow cream, hot chocolate, etc.  Most everything would be cancelled or shut down. We would watch movies or TV, play cards, lay around, take naps, etc.


There is definitely a "snow day" mentality.  I suffered from it this week.  A lot of "I'm resting" kind of thing, not a lot of motivation.  Since it looks like you're gonna have a bunch of it, here's a suggestion for you.  Make a list, a looonnngggg list  of projects you want to do.  I AM THE LIST QUEEN!  Every day, tackle one.  Make that a goal.  It will help you A. be active and move, B.  not get depressed in the weather, C.  have a sense of accomplishment.  Don't put it off!  To make it even harder to put it off, I suggest that you cut your list into strips, and put them in a jar.  I have to do that, otherwise, the same thing that I don't want to do keeps getting bumped to the bottom of the list.  Throw in some movement/exercise things that you can do at home, and maybe even one or "relax/suprise" items.  You can always dig in hoping for one of those.   The trick is, you HAVE to do whatever you pull out!


DH and Sophie are gone now, so I can finish up!

Got home from a KILLER day (2 hr. delays are AWFUL!) let Beamer out of his daytime area, and noticed he looked---fuzzy.  Took him outside, and went back upstairs to check.  We had forgotten to put his toys back upstairs, and he had amused himself by shredding his "pee pad" into a bizzilion little fuzzballs!!! 

Been introspective this am, thanks to you guys.  All that's going on with everyone has made me stop and think what is really important and my thoughts about them.
1.  *Health* - that's why were are here, is for our health.  So we need to buckle down, get going, and do what we can.  Not for vanity - which I am guilty of - but health.  Scale numbers are just numbers, but they can be tied to other numbers (bp, cholesterol, etc) that do mean something.  GET HEALTHY!
2.  *Mental health and attitude *- how much of #1. is tied into this one!  Lack of sleep, motivation, healthy attitudes about food, diet, OURSELVES.  I found that getting my weight down helped my mental health, but I had to get to a mental place to focus on it.  TAKE CARE OF YOUR HEART, SOUL, AND BRAIN!
3. * Memories* - how many things are we sharing that are memories from our past, both positive and negative?  They are all connected to who we are, our mental and physical health.  Do we have a lot of memories about the financial stuff?  I don't.  Granted, I was never without a NEED growing up, which can be a HUGE factor, and I remember a few WANTS I had that I never got.  Honestly, I can't tell you what I got for Christmas most years growing up.  The things I do remember are the memories, and that's all that I am left with in one instance.  SO GO MAKE SOME!


DH and I have really been wondering if we should cancel our HHI trip.  Yes, it would be the financially responsible thing to do.  There is not a lot of cost involved since we are staying on DVC points, basically just gas because we are taking food down.  (Cereal, soups, sandwiches, etc).  The other expense is the NYE parties for the kids.  We decided that his aunt sends us money for Christmas, we'll use his for gas down, mine for gas back, and the girls' to pay for their parties.  Part of me feels horrible about going, but we wouldn't take the girls' money to pay for bills, and the memories from our trip will get them through a lot.  They've been such troopers, especially AK, with this whole thing.  They both talk all the time about stuff we did last year there.  I know, I know, I'm rationalizing this.  I just felt the need to mention it, since I whine about money all the time, yet talk about this trip! 

I hope the scale is good to each of you this am.  I am proud to be back at maintenance weight, would love to have a good loss next week to get to the 140s, but since TOM is on his way, probably not!

HAVE A WONDERFUL FRIDAY ALL!
Taryn


----------



## Rose&Mike

mizzoutiger76 said:


> I know you ladies are all pros at this calorie intake stuff, but honestly I don't have much of a clue.  My sister is getting her undergrad degree in nutrition and she likes to dole out the advice whenever possible (the know-it-all  ).  So over Thanksgiving I mentioned to her that it seemed that I was following a strict calorie intake throughout the week but not showing any progress in weight loss, but on the weekends when I had thought I wasn't doing too good I seemed to be showing more progress.  She told me I probably wasn't getting ENOUGH calories during the week to keep up with my new found metabolism, that I should add a fruit or vegetable as a snack during the day and that I absolutely needed to eat right after running whether I wanted to or not.
> 
> Of course I gave her a hard time about not being a doctor and told her to get over herself (what are big sisters for)  But I looked into it when we got home, started tracking my calories, and realized that I was missing almost 600 calories a day!  So at her suggestion, I now eat right after running and I have a 3pm banana and it seems to be working!  At least I hope so.
> 
> Nicole


You definitely can get too few calories--especially if you are working out a lot. The trick is in realizing that it doesn't take a lot to get you where you need to be. I had trouble with this for a while, but have settled into pretty much eating 5 or 6 times a day. Breakfast, snack, lunch, snack, dinner, snack. The key is that the snacks are small and healthy--no 100 calorie packs. A lot of people will recommend some protein after running because it helps repair muscles. 

Lindsay--I am so sorry your husband is still having bp problems and is still so stressed out. No advice, just sending good thoughts your way, that things improve. As for the healthy food--have you looked at eggs? (I can't remember--do you eat eggs?) Eggs and beans are extremely cheap and there are about a billion things you can do with them both. And while eggs have cholesterol, it's all in moderation. And I think Taryn's ideas about leftovers are a great idea! My grandmother loved to send home leftovers! I think the eye doctor was surprised I wasn't having trouble reading earlier. I can actually read fine with my glasses off, just can't read with them on. I mostly wear contacts. Yesterday was my first full day with one contact for reading and one for distance. It went ok. It will definitely take some getting used to, but I'm going to give it a shot. I hate wearing glasses!



tggrrstarr said:


> Then I went grocery shopping, bought more Tea at Teavana and WENT TO THE GYM!  I finally dragged myself there.  I don't know why I hate going there so much but I have to get over it.  Especially if this snow keeps piling up.  I did day 1 of C25k and did 8 of the 9 runs.  Afterwards I spent 15 minutes on the recumbant bike (dr's suggestion for my knee) then made sure I did my stretching for my knee.  I was home by noon, and parked on the street since the snow was still falling.
> 
> .


Great job on making it to the gym! And I hope the cholesterol numbers come back good! 



disneymom2one said:


> QUOTD:
> 
> My keys
> 1)  Exercise - I walk at least an hour every day - sometimes two.
> 2)  I finally "got" how I could cook one meal for the three of us.  It took awhile but we have a routine now. If I make pasta, they get the pasta and sauce and I just take the sauce and put it over Romaine lettuce - no pasta for me.  The sauce is super healthy and I can have some of it.  I also keep healthier snacks around for them and fill out their plates with that - pretzels for example.
> 3)  Weighing every day - still debating whether or not to bring the scale on vacation.  Probably will honestly.
> 
> The one thing I don't do (and haven't done in months) is journal.  I worry about that sometimes.


Great job on the exercise! I have debated taking the scale on vacation, but I think Mike would have a fit! He is incredibly supportive but I know I'd get the "you can't possibly be serious" look! I say if it helps you to not worry about the weight, then go for it!



flipflopmom said:


> *I told someone the other night that whoever said it was the most wonderful time of the year didn't have to pay for it*.  I've just tried to take it one day at a time, and lose myself in the magic of my girls' excitement.  We've been DVR'ing Christmas movies, and watching one every night.  That helps, just snuggling on the couch together!
> 
> 
> BRB


First, I think soda in baby bottles should be a crime! (Ok, maybe that's extreme, but come on--do people really think that's a good choice???) And I agree with the bolded comment. I am going to be honest here--I have not bought a single gift yet!! My nieces and nephews and sisters are bils are just like us--no one really needs anything! For me, it's just the hassle of trying to buy stuff for people you don't see very often. Uggh. Ok, whine over. That's my goal for today. Try to get some of this shopping done.




lisah0711 said:


> Our family rule is that you can talk with your buds any way that you want as long as younger kids don't overhear you, you don't talk that way at home and you don't get in trouble. I know it is stressful but you have to admit a good source of comic relief -- I think one of the hardest things about being a parent is not laughing at inappropriate times!
> I'm going to work very hard the next seven days and see if I can get myself into that new decade.  That would set me up for some good numbers before the Princess.    I know what I need to do.  It is just a matter of putting my good intentions into action!
> 
> Have a great day!


I really hope you reach your next decade! We had similar rules for Ds. And I used the phrase--Mom in the room--a lot. One of ds's best friends said to me once--not my Mom. I knew he was messing with me, but I told him I would be happy to call his Mom, if he wanted to repeat what he just said. Our other rule was--you don't hit girls, period. This might sound obvious, but middle school girls seem to like to slap middle school boys--on the arm, etc. This one girl smacked Tom so hard it left a mark on his arm and he walked away, but I saw it happen and got in her face and said--don't you ever do that again. I never saw her hit a boy again.



tggrrstarr said:


> This is one of those mornings that my calories don't seem to make any sense!  After all that calorie burn yesterday I did not lose anything!  Look on the bright side, I am not gaining weight, I am just doing a great job of maintaining this week!


 It can definitely be really frustrating when you expect a loss and nothing. It often doesn't make sense. Just keep drinking your water, and if you don't track calories, maybe track for a couple of days, just to get an idea of where you are. Sometimes you have to shake things up a little bit to get things moving again.

Kathy--glad the tree lighting went well. And I agree--never give up!

P--what a wonderful gift from your parents. So glad DH is home so quick!  

Cam--woohoo on the great loss! I love the melting pot!

Jeanette--I don't think you are being a bridezilla!

Julie--hope today goes well!




50sjayne said:


> I don't know what the big deal is about grey hair anyway-- I like it. People go grey really young anyway.
> 
> 
> .


I think the issue for me is that even when I was overweight, my hair was the one part of me that I always liked. So just not ready for it to be grey yet. 




lisah0711 said:


> But I do think goals are important because WISHing doesn't always cut it.
> 
> Some of my goals for 2011 are:
> 1.  Get to ONE-derland once and for all.
> 2.  Complete the Princess Half.
> 3.  Build back my bank reserves from the hit they've taken this past year.


 Great list Lisa!



50sjayne said:


> Yeah!  They were getting loose on me at 135--I just weighed myself (twice) and I'm 124 as of today, I've lost 4 pounds since Friday.
> ...


Ok, I'm worrying about you a little. I have ana thoughts on occasion, though I've never done it full blown. Anyhow, if you are at a good place weight wise, do you need to put a plan in place to make sure you are getting enough calories?

Tracey--welcome back!

Shawn--A couple of people on here (including me) have done the walk away the pounds video. You can get them online or at target for pretty cheap. They aren't the most exciting videos, but you don't need a lot of space and you can get a decent sweat going. Hugs on all that snow. 




flipflopmom said:


> 1.  Reduce our debt by a lot by
> 2.  Having a minimum of 4 pampered chefs shows a month
> 3.  Hit the 140's and stay there
> 4.  Not pay for anything on credit
> 5.  Make sure my family gets 12 hugs a day (3 from each member daily will get us there)
> 6.  Have "the talk" with AK
> 7.  Develop an attitude of gratitude


Great goals Taryn. I think it's sweet that you wipe off Brad's car. If you want to do it, who cares what anyone else thinks!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Qotd--I am not a big milk drinker. I do like cheese--and have string cheese at lunch a lot. I go through phases where I eat a lot of greek yogurt, but I'm kind of off that for now. I'd say cheese is my favorite.

Yesterday I was up at 5:30 and did the Y before work. I thought I would leave work early, but nope. So when Mike got home we decided to go have a drink. Then we came home and watched Shrek Christmas--so cute. I fell asleep during prep and landing. I am barely a maintain this week, but I'll take it!

We've been up since 5. Mike went to work early. It's supposed to be between 45 and 50 here today, so I'm going to meet him at the park at 4:00 so we can run outside. I am soooooo excited to run outside. His company is a big supporter of working out, so they will be ok with him leaving early--which is funny cause he got to work by 7, so he will still be putting in a full day, just leaving earlier than normal. 

I got a ton of complements yesterday. So I guess I can still wear short skirts in public. 

DS sent us a text last night that he is going to wait and drive home tuesday. I'm glad. They aren't forecasting a ton of snow, but frigid temps and it's hard to keep some of the roads clear when it's that cold. Plus, they should now be able to do the whole drive in daylight after getting some sleep. He's going to end up following the kid he rode with at Thanksgiving, so they both have their cars here over Christmas. (Actually knowing DS, it will probably be the other way around!)

Can't remember if I said this or not, but we went ahead and booked the segway tour. We need to watch the weather though, because I do not want to do it if the temps are in the 50s. Really hoping for at least a couple of warm days when we are at wdw. 

Congrats to all the losers and maintainers this week, and thanks CC for coaching.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congratulations to all our superstars, especially our biggest loser, momma4u!    Those were some great percentages considering how close we are to the end of the challenge.  

There are some great numbers for the goal setting part of our challenge, too.  

*Please be sure and PM those weigh in numbers to LuvBaloo today.  No WIN! reporting this week.  *



donac said:


> I have been thinking about goals for next year though.  I recently read a book about someone who spent a year working on a very difficult sweater.  I am thinking about working on some applique with my quilting.



That sounds pretty and fun too!



50sjayne said:


> This week started out pure he** so I should have known, but it's a bit concerning. It's all ok now--I've been pulling out the big guns-- Bowie, and have put my p2p sharing site back on my pc.



 I'm glad that you are watching yourself!  



my3princes said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am committed to joining weight watchers after the first of the year.  Right now I'm just hanging onto maintaining through the holidays.  I am so impressed by those of you that are losing



The new WW program seems to be a success for a lot of people.  Some of the folks on our BL list this week are WW people.  Any of you folks who are doing it want to share your experiences?  I'm toying with the idea, too.  I got a little annoyed with WW math last time -- WW products calories not counting as much as other food -- but all the buzz is making me curious to try it myself again.



Rose&Mike said:


> ok, another slacker coaching day for me. But you all seemed to do ok with out me. I skimmed and saw some great goals for next year! I will be back in the morning with some very late replies! Hope everyone has a nice evening.



Nah, you aren't a slacker coach, Rose.  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Friday, 12/10: What is your favorite dairy product or substitute?



Another big cheese lover here.  The creamier and more high calorie the better!    Laughing Cow and Bonbel are good substitutes so I will have a bit of that tonight with some chocolate skim milk.

*Tracey,* glad that you made it home safely.    Sorry for the busy times as soon as you get home.  



SettinSail said:


> It can't be Winter forever!   OMG, I just realized I don't think it is officially even Winter yet  I think for today, I will have to put on some peppy music and make myself a list of tasks to do around the house.  I may even venture out to the corner market or drugstore.  I have been having fun putting little surprises in the guys' stockings.  They are getting such a kick out of it.  Yesterday DH got blistex and DS got some Haribo Happy Cola (gummy candy).



Shawn, it is hard to switch to winter in the exercise department.  I'm sure the WATP (Walk Away the Pounds and other exercise DVDs will be on sale while you are home.  In the meantime there are Zumba routines free online -- maybe on YouTube -- several BL people talked about them quite a bit.  Sparkpeople has exercise demos for things like crunches, squats, etc.  Maybe you can do a little circuit.  There may be some other things free online that can tide you over a bit.  Hopefully the weather will break soon and you can get out a bit.  



flipflopmom said:


> I'll be glad to pull some time (LOL).  Just not 30th-Jan. 2.  What's the plan for the next challenge?  I think Tracey mentioned being weightkeeper?



Thanks for volunteering to coach a day on the alumni thread.  I'll put up a schedule this week-end and have people pick a day, or two.  I don't think we will move to the new thread until the 17th after this challenge is over.  I am always afraid if I start new threads too soon I will cause the old thread to die.  I also have to keep an eye on the page numbers so we may move sooner than we were planning if we hit the limit.  

I believe the next challenge will start on the 1st of January.  There is a planning thread and we have Tracey as weightkeeper, CC as HH coach, Connie for WIN! and donac and Rose as hostesses.  I'm taking a break from hostessing so don't know the details.  We have a great group of folks and it will be fun to have two threads!  



flipflopmom said:


> Been introspective this am, thanks to you guys.  All that's going on with everyone has made me stop and think what is really important and my thoughts about them.
> 1.  *Health* - that's why were are here, is for our health.  So we need to buckle down, get going, and do what we can.  Not for vanity - which I am guilty of - but health.  Scale numbers are just numbers, but they can be tied to other numbers (bp, cholesterol, etc) that do mean something.  GET HEALTHY!
> 2.  *Mental health and attitude *- how much of #1. is tied into this one!  Lack of sleep, motivation, healthy attitudes about food, diet, OURSELVES.  I found that getting my weight down helped my mental health, but I had to get to a mental place to focus on it.  TAKE CARE OF YOUR HEART, SOUL, AND BRAIN!
> 3. * Memories* - how many things are we sharing that are memories from our past, both positive and negative?  They are all connected to who we are, our mental and physical health.  Do we have a lot of memories about the financial stuff?  I don't.  Granted, I was never without a NEED growing up, which can be a HUGE factor, and I remember a few WANTS I had that I never got.  Honestly, I can't tell you what I got for Christmas most years growing up.  The things I do remember are the memories, and that's all that I am left with in one instance.  SO GO MAKE SOME!
> 
> 
> DH and I have really been wondering if we should cancel our HHI trip.  Yes, it would be the financially responsible thing to do.  There is not a lot of cost involved since we are staying on DVC points, basically just gas because we are taking food down.  (Cereal, soups, sandwiches, etc).  The other expense is the NYE parties for the kids.  We decided that his aunt sends us money for Christmas, we'll use his for gas down, mine for gas back, and the girls' to pay for their parties.  Part of me feels horrible about going, but we wouldn't take the girls' money to pay for bills, and the memories from our trip will get them through a lot.  They've been such troopers, especially AK, with this whole thing.  They both talk all the time about stuff we did last year there.  I know, I know, I'm rationalizing this.  I just felt the need to mention it, since I whine about money all the time, yet talk about this trip!
> 
> I hope the scale is good to each of you this am.  I am proud to be back at maintenance weight, would love to have a good loss next week to get to the 140s, but since TOM is on his way, probably not!
> 
> HAVE A WONDERFUL FRIDAY ALL!
> Taryn



I say go and have a great time.  Your expenses are paid for and for the reasons that you listed above for your goals:  health, mental health and attitude, memories.  All three can be accomplished on your family New Year's celebration.  

After my long maintain I am down 1.5 pounds today.  I'm hoping another good week of Princess training will get me down to my new decade before the challenge ends.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## keenercam

Lisa - Congrats on the loss!

Taryn - You must go!  You have been looking forward to it so much and I fear the effects and regrets of not going would total you and your family.  You guys need the time away from your worries and daily stress. There is SOOO much to do there that costs nothing.  Just enjoy being there, walking to the beach house or walking on the beach, looking at the boats at the marina, walking out to the end of the fishing pier to just commune with nature.  What kind of vehicle do you have? Can you take bikes for the girls?  Do you have fishing poles?  Maybe you could decorate some lunch bags or ziplock bags for the girls to look for shells at the beach. I can't wait to hear what an awesome time you will all have together.

Shawn - I like your ideas for how to get over the snow day blues.  I agree that the Leslie Sansone tapes are a great way to burn some calories but they dont' require much floor space.

CC - I hope you are feeling better. Are you enjoying your job?

Congratulations to all of our losers!!    

Sorry to all I overlooked.  Last day of no secretary but it is a busy one.  Have a great day, my friends!


----------



## Cupcaker

These holidays are getting tough, so many parties with lots of not so good for you food.  Ive had a holiday party almost everyday this week   I actually managed to surpass my goal and reach 126.  I dont know how, but its a miracle.  I think Im going to ride this to see how far I can go that I feel comfortable with.  At my height, my current weight is on the high, but healthy side.  Thank you everyone for all the compliments  I have another holiday party today, but I promised myself I will only eat the salad!  Hoping to stay OP today.

Have a good friday everyone!

*Julie*- Glad the procedure went well yesterday.  Hoping today will go even better

*50sjayne*- Those walks sound nice.  I always enjoyed walking with family and friends just for the talk.  Maybe reflecting on your past experience with anorexia and what you learned from it can help you battle your difficult times right now.  I hope things work out for you  

*Lisa*- Thanks for starting the thread.  I can take a day or two of coaching.

*Dona*- I like your take on the new years resolution.  Good luck!

*Deb*- That sounds like a good plan.  Im sure they will have even more specials to join next year too.

*Tracey*- Welcome back!

*CC*- Hope you feel better

*Shawn*-  Can you do any exercise while at home?  Maybe some workout videos?  Turning it into a habit will definitely break the habit you have right now.  DF is totally with me on having a Disney venue, so theres no issues or resistance with him.  Its just our family who is asking if we really have to have it there, do we really want to pay that much, why cant it be on the weekend, etc.

*Taryn*-  I had to laugh at your goal of having the talk with AK.  Im sure its going to be hard and awkward because my mom never gave me the talk and if she did right now I would feel awkward.  Your talk of memories almost had me crying.  You should definitely do what you have scheduled.  I think memories are super important and thats what I want my wedding to be filled with.  Not did we invite everybody on the whole earth and whether they showed up, or the cost of it.  I want to live in the moment and remember it forever.

*Rose*-  Have fun on your run today.  Thats great they they let Mike get out early to exercise.  Woohoo on the compliments.  

*Cam*- Have a good today, hopefully with not too much stress


----------



## MacG

lisah0711 said:


> The new WW program seems to be a success for a lot of people.  Some of the folks on our BL list this week are WW people.  Any of you folks who are doing it want to share your experiences?  I'm toying with the idea, too.  I got a little annoyed with WW math last time -- WW products calories not counting as much as other food -- but all the buzz is making me curious to try it myself again.




I started ww for the 3rd time last spring to lose weight for a Disney Cruise. I attended meetings, used the online tools and the iphone app and lost 18 pounds before the cruise in August. I stopped going to meetings right before the cruise because I was unable to attend for the whole time we were going to be away. I continued to subscribe to the ww online during the vacation. Applying what I learned at ww meetings from April to August helped me get me through the abundance of food on the cruise and come home after 20 days of vacation only 1 pound heavier. 

As far as the new ww.....
I have to say, I was really freaked out when I logged into the new plan the first day. There was such a change in the points....I went from 23 points to 29 points in one day. Some foods were more points and fruit is now 0 points.  That's not to say you can eat a boat load of fruit and think that you are going to lose weight. The free fruit has helped me make better snack choices. I've picked up an apple a few times more since the new plan started instead of other snacks, like crackers, that I would have selected in the past. Now all my favorites have to be recalculated. It is interesting that the calories in food are not used to calculate points now....carbs, protein, fat a fiber amounts are figured into the points. I have noticed that one calculation that I did for a bowl of soup and bread is the same point value as a cup a soup and sandwich. In the past the soup and bread were fewer points than sandwich and soup. Quite honestly I'm glad they're the same point value since I would much rather have the cup of soup and sandwich than a bowl of soup and bread. 

I've used the BL Challenge in place of ww meetings and it's working for me. I weigh myself and report each week and get support and encouragement from reading everyone's posts....sometimes joining in and most of the time just listening(reading). Just like I would do at the meetings.

This week I reached my -25 pound mark. I am so motivated to continue and get to my goal....another 25 would do it.  

I've had my ups and downs with this....literally and have taken the attitude of one step at a time and slow and steady....mostly because there have been many weeks that I didn't lose and maintained even though I was sticking to the plan. 

Milestones along the journey have been.....
1. Not having to squeeze into clothes...and being able to wear a smaller size
2. Enjoying food that's good and good for me
3. Loving to go to the gym and really missing it when I don't go
4. feeling  when I go to the gym...sometimes sore but a good sore
5. fitting into my real wedding and engagement rings...not the fake ones I've been wearing for 9 years
6. realizing that I need outside support to lose weight 
7. realizing that I HAVE to keep a food journal because I really have no idea how much I eat during any given day


everyone for listening and sharing your lives on the  DIS BL board......I look forward to continuing my journey with all of you in 2011. 

Cheers,
Kim


----------



## Rose&Mike

MacG said:


> I've had my ups and downs with this....literally and have taken the attitude of one step at a time and slow and steady....mostly because there have been many weeks that I didn't lose and maintained even though I was sticking to the plan.
> 
> Milestones along the journey have been.....
> 1. Not having to squeeze into clothes...and being able to wear a smaller size
> 2. Enjoying food that's good and good for me
> 3. Loving to go to the gym and really missing it when I don't go
> 4. feeling  when I go to the gym...sometimes sore but a good sore
> 5. fitting into my real wedding and engagement rings...not the fake ones I've been wearing for 9 years
> 6. realizing that I need outside support to lose weight
> 7. realizing that I HAVE to keep a food journal because I really have no idea how much I eat during any given day
> 
> 
> everyone for listening and sharing your lives on the  DIS BL board......I look forward to continuing my journey with all of you in 2011.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kim


Kim--thanks so much for sharing this. I really like hearing that I am not the only one who really needs outside support to be successful. Congratulations on reaching 25 pounds. Your list is wonderful! When people ask me how I did it this time I have started saying--you need a support group. And I truly believe that! Thanks again for sharing!

Busy day today! I decided to order books for my 18 month old niece and get the rest of them amazon gift cards. So that's done. I do need to shop for Mike and Tom. Shopping stresses me out! I also ordered our park tickets from undercover tourist. Nothing like waiting until the last minute. I logged onto the website at 1:45 and realized that if I didn't make a decision by 2:00 I was going to have to pay for 2 day shipping! Kind of kills the discount. Mike and I are going to get annual passes, but I saved ~20 a ticket, and then we'll apply the tickets to annual passes when we get there.

I also did 3 loads of laundry and have been exchanging messages with Lisa about the Spring BL thread. I hope to have the new threads up next weekend, but we will chat on here until this challenge is over and on the reunion thread until the new challenge starts on Jan. 1st. 

I don't know what size shoes you wear Lisa, but I hope I can fill them!

Ok, going to try to get some more stuff done before we go to the park to run.


----------



## 50sjayne

flipflopmom said:


> Got home from a KILLER day (2 hr. delays are AWFUL!) let Beamer out of his daytime area, and noticed he looked---fuzzy.  Took him outside, and went back upstairs to check.  We had forgotten to put his toys back upstairs, and he had amused himself by shredding his "pee pad" into a bizzilion little fuzzballs!!!
> 
> Been introspective this am, thanks to you guys.  All that's going on with everyone has made me stop and think what is really important and my thoughts about them.
> 1.  *Health* - that's why were are here, is for our health.  So we need to buckle down, get going, and do what we can.  Not for vanity - which I am guilty of - but health.  Scale numbers are just numbers, but they can be tied to other numbers (bp, cholesterol, etc) that do mean something.  GET HEALTHY!
> 2.  *Mental health and attitude *- how much of #1. is tied into this one!  Lack of sleep, motivation, healthy attitudes about food, diet, OURSELVES.  I found that getting my weight down helped my mental health, but I had to get to a mental place to focus on it.  TAKE CARE OF YOUR HEART, SOUL, AND BRAIN!
> 3. * Memories* - how many things are we sharing that are memories from our past, both positive and negative?  They are all connected to who we are, our mental and physical health.  Do we have a lot of memories about the financial stuff?  I don't.  Granted, I was never without a NEED growing up, which can be a HUGE factor, and I remember a few WANTS I had that I never got.  Honestly, I can't tell you what I got for Christmas most years growing up.  The things I do remember are the memories, and that's all that I am left with in one instance.  SO GO MAKE SOME!
> 
> DH and I have really been wondering if we should cancel our HHI trip.  Yes, it would be the financially responsible thing to do.  There is not a lot of cost involved since we are staying on DVC points, basically just gas because we are taking food down.  (Cereal, soups, sandwiches, etc).  The other expense is the NYE parties for the kids.  We decided that his aunt sends us money for Christmas, we'll use his for gas down, mine for gas back, and the girls' to pay for their parties.  Part of me feels horrible about going, but we wouldn't take the girls' money to pay for bills, and the memories from our trip will get them through a lot.  They've been such troopers, especially AK, with this whole thing.  They both talk all the time about stuff we did last year there.  I know, I know, I'm rationalizing this.  I just felt the need to mention it, since I whine about money all the time, yet talk about this trip!
> 
> I hope the scale is good to each of you this am.  I am proud to be back at maintenance weight, would love to have a good loss next week to get to the 140s, but since TOM is on his way, probably not!
> 
> HAVE A WONDERFUL FRIDAY ALL!
> Taryn



I don't think you you should cancel-- you're right-- you don't remember financial difficulties-- memories are important--and Disneyland does wonders for your soul.  And LOL fuzzy.



> QOTD for Friday, 12/10: What is your favorite dairy product or substitute?


Mini-Challenge: Enjoy your favorite dairy serving and 1 other serving of dairy today.

Cheeseespecially flavored cheese like the Hickory Farms stuff.



> Originally Posted by 50sjayne
> I don't know what the big deal is about grey hair anyway-- I like it. People go grey really young anyway.
> 
> I think the issue for me is that even when I was overweight, my hair was the one part of me that I always liked. So just not ready for it to be grey yet.


I think its fine for youlol just a sore spot for me right nowage has never mattered to me one way or the other but it is still such a big deal when it shouldnt be. I like my hair too and dont look forward to having to maintain a colordone that before it is tiring! There is always the beauty college though lol. I certainly dont like doing it myselfany more than waxing!



> Ok, I'm worrying about you a little. I have ana thoughts on occasion, though I've never done it full blown. Anyhow, if you are at a good place weight wise, do you need to put a plan in place to make sure you are getting enough calories?


I dont know. The only thing that stopped me last time was being back home with my Mom. I was with my Dad in Illinois when I really went off the deep end. Then I gained a lot of weight back really quicklyand I dont want to do that. Like I said thoughId have to lose about 40 more pounds to be where I was then. The more I dont feel in control of a situationthe more I will control the only thing I really caneating and the number on the scale. Maybe I could start writing down what I eatthen I can see exactly what is going on. Im really good at denial. I watched a show on anorexia awhile back and a lot came back to methe behavior patterns, perception problems----I still even now think Im too heavythat sort of thing. Ill try documenting I feel bad posting this on a weight loss boardbut Ive been here so long and its really all the same thing isnt it? Struggling with food


----------



## mizzoutiger76

flipflopmom said:


> I remember those same feelings, but he's running from such a more innocent place...  My heart is just broken for them.
> 
> Unfortunately, Nicole, some of them weren't teasing.  Without going into it a lot, most of my friends' husbands do a lot more "housework" and helping than mine, and they know it.



 I don't even know what to say except that I will continue to send prayers for your TA's family.

I'm sorry they weren't teasing  Some people just never understand why one thing works in one family works differently in another   We have some friends that have 3 kids and my girlfriend never made her DH change a dirty diaper, not once.  Now in my house, that is unheard of  we actually keep track of who changed the last one.  And while I still teased her DH when I found out, he knows it's all in good fun.



SettinSail said:


> It is VERY motivating to me!I think you are lucky to have a sister getting a nutrition degree.



I'm glad I'm motivating one of us  Just kidding, I hit a plateau before I officially joined the message board so I'm very pleased that I'm starting to show some progress again.

My sister is also one of the student athletic trainers on her campus and she's an excellent resource available to me, however she is my sister and she drives me nuts.  Actually most of her nagging I do eventually conform to, she just doesn't know it  A couple of months ago she was going on and on about how my son needed to drink more water and how if I start him on water now, he'll be less likely to have a problem drinking it when he gets older.  I told her to back off at the time, but now have my son drinking water regularly 

Don't tell her I said this , but the girl really knows what she's talking about  She's advised me several times on muscle aches and pains and it works! I even got her to agree to tape up my foot to help my PF when we go to WDW next month  She drives me nuts, but I love that girl!



MacG said:


> This week I reached my -25 pound mark.



Kim you rock!  What a great achievement! I hope you are proud of yourself, you deserve a pat on the back 

Unfortunately this afternoon's workout wasn't as great as I would have hoped.  I did not reach my 3 mile marker as I was hoping, my body just really kind of shut down   I showed up at the gym ready to work out, no need for my normal mental pep talk to quit whining and just do it, I was ready.  I got about 10 minutes into the run and my side started to hurt, I continued to push, got up to 20 minutes and started feeling sick.  I still didn't give up, I just slowed down, but it was a real mood crusher.  I continued to push again through to 30 minutes and I started to feel sick again.  So I just went into a cool down from there.  Oh well.  I was sweating more than I even do when I run 35 min, so I was doing something.

I had to coordinate a meeting right before my lunch that consisted of pizza, but instead of staying I went to work out.  Then I had to clean up and I managed to stay away from the leftovers and eat my planned tuna fish 

I am also happy to report that I lost another pound and am down a milestone of 15lbs.  I've got a ways to go, but what an accomplishment!!! I credit it all to you wonderful ladies!

Tonight eating won't go so well b/c we're attending a Christmas for Kids Symphony event, so we'll be picking up dinner, but it'll be worth it! I'm so excited! 

No plans for the weekend, so it should be pretty nice.  I might be able to catch up on all my craft projects.

I hope everyone has a great day! And if I don't check in before Monday, I hope you have a great weekend!

Nicole


----------



## tigger813

OK, Been a long day! Co-worker was mad when I said I needed to leave right after my client. I went to pick up paychecks that weren't ready which I knew! 
DH and I picked up some Christmas presents and some other things we needed. 

DH and I had Chipotle for lunch. I had the salad with chicken and some sour cream. We just ate a Buffalo chicken Red Baron pizza and I'm enjoying a lovely drink!

Just watched Shrek 4! Now going to help DD1 with some of her homework! I will send my weigh in from this morning. I'm up about 4 pounds from vacation but my size 8 jeans still fit. Going to have a protein shake for lunch tomorrow. We will have pancakes and bacon for b'fast and then we have a party to attend. Year without a Santa Claus is on shortly!

I'm babbling! 

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

Man I've got horrible heartburn.  I have for months now and I know it is because I'm carrying 6 extra pounds from where I was last summer.  I just don't have the ability to work on those lbs until the new year. 

On a positive note, the cost of our benefits is decreasing by $25 every 2 weeks.  Weight Watchers will have a discount through our insurance and we can get an 18% discount on verizon wireless (which we already use) which relates to a $42/mth savings.  

I think we're going to have a party tomorrow night as it is the anniversary of Hunter's tumor removal.  I can't think of a better reason to celebrate


----------



## Rose&Mike

50sjayne said:


> I dont know. The only thing that stopped me last time was being back home with my Mom. I was with my Dad in Illinois when I really went off the deep end. Then I gained a lot of weight back really quicklyand I dont want to do that. Like I said thoughId have to lose about 40 more pounds to be where I was then. The more I dont feel in control of a situationthe more I will control the only thing I really caneating and the number on the scale. Maybe I could start writing down what I eatthen I can see exactly what is going on. Im really good at denial. I watched a show on anorexia awhile back and a lot came back to methe behavior patterns, perception problems----I still even now think Im too heavythat sort of thing. Ill try documenting I feel bad posting this on a weight loss boardbut Ive been here so long and its really all the same thing isnt it? Struggling with food


I think documenting for a little while is a great plan. It will give you a good idea as to what's going on. I totally get the still feeling too heavy, but if I was completely honest with myself, unless I weighed a 100 pounds (which is what my 5' tall mother weighed) I still think it's not good enough. But I am working on it. That's part of the reason I went to maintain. Too many scary thoughts. Please don't feel bad about sharing. We are all in the same boat.

Thought I was going to get more posting done, but Mike is back with our cheese pizza--it's thin crust.


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> Man I've got horrible heartburn.  I have for months now and I know it is because I'm carrying 6 extra pounds from where I was last summer.  I just don't have the ability to work on those lbs until the new year.
> 
> On a positive note, the cost of our benefits is decreasing by $25 every 2 weeks.  Weight Watchers will have a discount through our insurance and we can get an 18% discount on verizon wireless (which we already use) which relates to a $42/mth savings.



I always knew my weight was creeping up when I starting having a bit of heartburn.  Not terrible, just enough to let me know tht I need to address things.  I always figured it was a little "warning" sign.  



my3princes said:


> I think we're going to have a party tomorrow night as it is the anniversary of Hunter's tumor removal.  I can't think of a better reason to celebrate



I totally agree!!  I think champagne is in order (for the grown-ups anyhow!)!  What a great milestone to celebrate!!  Give that good-looking boy a hug for me!  

Evening all!

I have just a minute to say "hi"!  DD's first HS meet of the season is tonight.  She was excellent and mature and understanding that it would be tough for me to be there.  I was hoping for frequent text updates, but of course she forgot to charge her phone and it died.  Hopefully she will have good news to report later.

DS is at basketball practice.  Good to have him back in the normal routine.  

DH is doing well.  Still not a big appetite and I think he has probably dropped at least 20 pounds already, but at least what he is able to drink has been super healthy.  I've got the blender and the juicer going.  He is having two veggie/fruit juices every day (breakfast and dinner) containing all kinds of varieties like carrots, apples, beets, spinach, cantaloupe, pineapple, plums, grapes, celery, cucumber, strawberries.  I add liquid vitamins to the morning one and flaxseed oil to the evening one.  Then at noon-ish I give him some sort of protein drink.  He likes the Odwalla chocolate protein drinks. I tried a homemade smoothie with hemp protein, but the hemp doesn't dissolve well and ends up gritty at the bottom of the cup.  

My weight has been okay, but I haven't been remembering to send it in.... oh well.  I lost about a pound the week of T.giving due to all of the stress and such with DH in the hospital and a touch of stress diarrhea  but of course gained it back when he was better and I was eating to celebrate!  But I'm still low enough to keep me happy.  Guess I am kind of considering myeslf into maintenance now, although I haven't yet seen that 128 on the scale.  But I'm starting to realize that maybe I will NEVER see that number. Perhaps it is just not in the cards for me.  I need to be happy with the low 130's and for now, I am.

I've gotta run and get DS.  I'll try to talk tomorrow....................P


----------



## tigger813

God Bless You, Pam! I've been thinking about you!!!!

I'm so exhausted! I need to go to bed soon!! Busy day/weekend ahead! Got a few pages of work done with DD1 tonight. Hope to get some work done in the morning before basketball and driving 1 3/4 hours to the Christmas party! My client said this morning that I will probably crash on Monday, I think it may happen before then!!!!! 

Monday morning will be spent going through what I have bought so far! DD1 has been easy to shop for. DD2 has been harder for some reason! May need to get her some more DSi games! I need a day to focus on just that. The weather is iffy for walking on Monday! I still have lots of unpacking to do at some point this weekend! UGH!!!! 

Going to get up early to do the elliptical in the morning and try and catch up with Private Practice! I watched Grey's this morning! Still have 2 weeks of Glee to watch as well!

Here I go rambling again!!!!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Good evening everyone.  I didn't get on this am before work and missed you guys.  Michael missed the bus so I drove him and then ran to target to pick up a few things, dropped some library books off, and went to the post office before work.  I really can do so much with 30 minutes alone.    Tonight I made michael come christmas shopping with me, mostly gift cards for the older cousins, and disney gift cards and small toys for the younger kids.  4 of my niece/nephews have trips coming up, so I thought they get so much on christmas, they can have a little money to spend on a souvenir.  Michael was exhausted after shopping, so I treated him to a coolata and I had a pumpkin coffee at dunkins.

Thank you Rose for coaching last week, and thank you CC for coaching this week!!  Our final week of the challenge.  So hard to believe it has gone by so fast.  So many of you were talking about support and truly, you all are my support system, through thick and thin, I am so grateful to have you all here.  



cclovesdis said:


> To make things a little less confusing, I'm going to connect the QOTDs and the mini-challenges.
> 
> QOTD for Friday, 12/10: What is your favorite dairy product or substitute?
> 
> Mini-Challenge: Enjoy your favorite dairy serving and 1 other serving of dairy today.
> .


Chobani greek yogurt, pineapple flavor.   Soooooo good.  I have 1-2 a day.  Unless market basket is out of them on shopping day.



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 13 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.70% - OctoberBride03
> #9- 0.75% - carmiedog
> #8- 0.94% - disneymom2one
> #7- 1.12% - tggrrstarr
> #6- 1.19 % - corinnak
> #5- 1.21% - MickeyMagic
> #4- 1.40% - KristiMc
> #3- 1.75% - cclovesdis
> #2- 3.42% - Worfiedoodles
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 13 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.49% - mammaU4


congrats MammaU4 and all the top losers this week!!  I am so impressed to see such big numbers this busy time of year.  

I'm off to tuck michael in, but hope to come back and catch up more in a bit.  That coffee should keep me from falling asleep.


----------



## cclovesdis

Okay. This is attempt number two.

Evening Everyone!

Work went well today. I'm definitely loving my job. TOM seems to have made his arrival, so, well, you know. And, I'm up over 3.5 pounds. So far, I've lost just over 5.5 pounds this challenge and I'd like to end it at almost 10 pounds lost. But, that would require a BL (TV) style loss for the week. Here's hoping...

Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow. I'll probably sleep-in, but will post the QOTD as soon as I wake up.



SettinSail said:


> Good morning BL friends!
> 
> *I need a new game plan for Winter !!!*



You are doing so well. From reading the rest of your post, it sounds like you do have a game plan.  Others have suggested some great ideas and ITA with them! 



flipflopmom said:


> I've read a lot that says dairy helps weigh loss!



Me too! I do lose more on weeks when I have more dairy too. 



flipflopmom said:


> To make it even harder to put it off, I suggest that you cut your list into strips, and put them in a jar.  I have to do that, otherwise, the same thing that I don't want to do keeps getting bumped to the bottom of the list.  Throw in some movement/exercise things that you can do at home, and maybe even one or "relax/suprise" items.  You can always dig in hoping for one of those.   The trick is, you HAVE to do whatever you pull out!



I LOVE THIS!!!!!! 

You should not cancel your trip. Cam gave you some great ideas and you have a great plan in place. 

And, as for the "talk," good luck. I can't write how well it went for me on a message board. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Shawn--A couple of people on here (including me) have done the walk away the pounds video. You can get them online or at target for pretty cheap. They aren't the most exciting videos, but you don't need a lot of space and you can get a decent sweat going. Hugs on all that snow.



ITA!  I have the 5-12 min. mile one and haven't been able to go 3 miles in a row yet. It's quite the workout.



Rose&Mike said:


> Congrats to all the losers and maintainers this week, and thanks CC for coaching.



Ditto! Thank you for coaching last week!


----------



## cclovesdis

lisah0711 said:


> After my long maintain I am down 1.5 pounds today.



 Congrats!  for a new decade!



keenercam said:


> CC - I hope you are feeling better. Are you enjoying your job?



Thanks! I am feeling much better. It was probably just nerves. 

As for my job, yes, definitely! I am very busy and already have a special assignment. It actually relates to teaching. I couldn't have found a better job! Thanks for asking. 



Cupcaker said:


> CC[/B]- Hope you feel better



Thanks!  on reaching and surpassing goal! 



MacG said:


> As far as the new ww.....
> I have to say, I was really freaked out when I logged into the new plan the first day. There was such a change in the points....I went from 23 points to 29 points in one day. Some foods were more points and fruit is now 0 points.



I did too! I went from 22 to 29.  I was struggling to eat 22 on some days. And, that was with eating fruit. I think the changes are good, but we just have to get used to them. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I don't know what size shoes you wear Lisa, but I hope I can fill them!



You'll be great! 

 for park tickets and APs!



50sjayne said:


> Cheeseespecially flavored cheese like the Hickory Farms stuff.



Smoked cheese is very good! 



mizzoutiger76 said:


> I had to coordinate a meeting right before my lunch that consisted of pizza, but instead of staying I went to work out.  Then I had to clean up and I managed to stay away from the leftovers and eat my planned tuna fish



 Awesome! Sorry your workout didn't go so well. 

Have a great night *Tracey*! Enjoy the movie! 



my3princes said:


> I think we're going to have a party tomorrow night as it is the anniversary of Hunter's tumor removal.  I can't think of a better reason to celebrate



Nor can I! 

Good to hear from you *Pamela*! Sounds like DH is doing well at home. You are wonderful to be taking such good care of him!


----------



## mikamah

CC- hugs to you on the gain and gosh darn TOM.  Such a pain, but I bet as coach this week if you follow all your daily challenges, you might just see a big whoosh and reach that goal.   But even if you don't 5.5 pounds is fabulous too.  Keep up the great work!!

Tracey- welcome home. 4 pounds isn't too bad for a fun filled week in disney, and I'm betting you'll get that energizer bunny thing going on this week and see it gone next week.  That shiny red goal clippie looks so good on you, you can do it!!

Pamela- So glad to hear dh is doing well, and that you are happy with your weight right now.  I'm sure all you and your family have been through this past few weeks has helped put the frustration of weight loss all into perspective.  Hope dd's meet went well for her.  She sounds like she is such a mature young lady, and I'm sure she's been a huge support for you.

Rose- thin crust pizza sounds delicious.  Glad ds is going to wait and come home after the storm and cold passes, and it will be a comfort for you to have him at least travelling with someone else, even if he's the one leading.  It is so nice to have cell phones now to communicate on those long trips, and prevent some worry at least.  Way to go on the short skirt!!

Deb- I can't think of a better reason to celebrate.  God bless Hunter and your whole family.  

Nicole- Sorry your run at the gym didn't go too well.  Do you think you were trying to go too fast?  I know when I first started running and had a hard time, someone had told me to just slow down, and I try to remember that when I'm struggling.   Sometimes its just one of those days, and hopefully the next time you get out there you will be just fine.  Congrats on 15 pounds gone!!

50sjayne- a hug for you, even though it's not your thing. I've never struggled with losing too much weight, but definintely agree that it is similar to trying to lose weight and so many emotions are rolled up into it, and it is as much of a struggle too.  Take care of yourself.  I love your kitty pics.  We visited my bro and my niece got a new kitty who I just adore.  So wish I could get one again, but ds is allergic.  

Shannon- thank you so much for all your hard work as weightkeeper.

Shawn- You do sound so motivated and are going to reach your goal in 2011.  It is so easy to snuggle down in the cold weather, and believe me if I hadn't registered for the princess, I would not be dragging my butt out in this cold. You should definitely plan on a 5k.  It is so much fun to get out with others, and feel the comradarie, and support.  I'm still very slow, and in the races I've done the support at the finishline was so touching.   I love the wii just dance, and can work up a sweat with it, and definitely agree with the walk away the pounds dvds being a good workout too.  The just dance has a new version, so the older version was only 37$ at bjs.  I think others have liked wii ea sports active, or something like that.  Maybe when you're home you'll be able to find some good bargains. 

Taryn-  I can't imagine what that poor child is going through, and my heart goes out to your friend and their family.  I hope things get easier for you soon too, and your memories can bring more comfort than tears.  I'm sure seeing your coworker and her family going through all this brings up the sadness of the loss of your daddy too.  It is still so hard some days, and I don't know why I'm feeling so much better this year, except for that old adage that time does heal, and I do think regular exercise is making a big difference in the frame of mind too.  Hang in there, girlfriend.  Thanks for the support, and I am going to see onederland again in 2011, and i will appreciate any knocks offside the head when I slack.  
I love your list of important thing in life-  health, mental healthy and attitude, and memories.  So true, and I totally do not remember anything about money worries as a kid, and we definitely were not well to do, but I remember the family time, visiting my grammy, hanging out in the yard, playing in the sprinklers, the time spent together, and that is what our kids will remember too, and so I totally agree that you need to go to hhi, you have it planned, and you all deserve to get away and relax together as a family and make some memories.

Lisa- Hey partner!!  Nice job on the loss this week, and you can definitely get into a new decade next friday.  We are both going to be in Onederland for the princess, and don't forget, every 5 pounds we lose will make us 15 seconds faster, and that will be an extra 3 mintues over the race to take a few photos!!  Thank you so much for hosting these challenges the past few years, and for all the support you have given me.  I am happy to coach a couple days on the alumni thread too.  

Jeannette- An engagement and weight loss in the same week!!  How fabulous.  You are not being bridezilla.  It is your special day, and you and df should definitely do what you want to do, and enjoy every minute of the planning, and do not have any regrets.  I hope your close family will be there for you and support you in whatever your decision is.  

Kim- Thanks for sharing your experiences with the new ww.  I'm tempted to give it a try after the holidays, just for the fact I would get more points.  Congrats on 25 pounds gone, and only gaining 1 pound on a cruise is nothing short of a miracle.  Love your list of milestones.

Cam- Congrats on the loss this week.  Definitely tempting me into rejoining ww again.  

Julie- Hope your surgery today went as well as yesterdays. 

Ok, I think I'm all caught up.  that coffee did keep me going tonight.  I was supposed to be on call tomorrow, but a coworker wanted the time so I happily gave it up to her.  I'm planning my long run in the am, 7-8 miles, and then we'll go cut down our christmas tree, we'll decorate it tomorrow night.  I'd like to do some cookie baking this weekend, probably the spritz and next weekend we'll do gingerbread men.  Might do sugar cookie cutouts too, if michael gets into it this year.  Maybe i'll make a plan, for every mile I run/walk, I can have one cookie while I'm baking.  

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning  WHy can't I sleep in one morning during the week.  

Hope to get my shopping done today.  Dh and I have decided to make life easier we are not going to give each other many presents.  My school is having a bus trip to see La Cage aux Folle in NY so that is our present to ourselves.  Kelsey Grammer is in it now but he is leaving just before we see it.  The replacements are coming in that week so we know that they will be there.  We will be seeing Harvey Fierstein and Jeffrey Tambor.  I am okay with this.  I have always wanted to see Harvey Fierstein in a show so I am pretty excited about it.  We saw this musical 27 years ago so I can't wait to see it again. 

I also have to clean the house this weekend.   we are getting our tree next Friday.  I usually put the lights on the first night it is up since I love to see a tree with just lights on.  Then on Saturday I will put the ornaments on.  BUT we have to go to an Eagle Ceremony on Sat at 11.  We are not happy that one week before Christmas we have this obligation.  We have to go since dh was asked to be the Master of Ceremony.  If I get my shopping done this weekend it should be okay.

Have a nice day everyone.  I will be back later.


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> . I fell asleep during prep and landing. I am barely a maintain this week, but I'll take it!DS sent us a text last night that he is going to wait and drive home tuesday. I'm glad. They aren't forecasting a ton of snow, but frigid temps and it's hard to keep some of the roads clear when it's that cold.


Barely a maintain is a maintain, lady!  I'm sure you looked smashing in your skirt.  We watched prep and landing the other night, the beginning was super cute!  Sounds like DS made a pretty smart decision with driving, and I'm sure that will help you mentally.



lisah0711 said:


> In the meantime there are Zumba routines free online -- maybe on YouTube -- several BL people talked about them quite a bit.  I believe the next challenge will start on the 1st of January.  There is a planning thread and we have Tracey as weightkeeper, CC as HH coach, Connie for WIN! and donac and Rose as hostesses.  After my long maintain I am down 1.5 pounds today.  I'm hoping another good week of Princess training will get me down to my new decade before the challenge ends.


Awesome job Lisa!  I'll have to go check out the planning thread.  I hope that taking a break from hostessing doesn't mean you will be taking a break from us!  The You Tube Zumba I like best is done by girls in Hickory, NC.  I think you were directing that to Shawn, maybe?



keenercam said:


> Taryn - You must go!  You have been looking forward to it so much and I fear the effects and regrets of not going would total you and your family.  You guys need the time away from your worries and daily stress. There is SOOO much to do there that costs nothing.


Ak was asking about the activities we were going to do this year- I know we did a few that had no cost, so we'll look into those. Hoping I can stretch the Christmas budget a bit more and grab the kids that could pay for one "paid" thing.  They made pillows, shark tooth necklaces, and t-shirts last year.  Of course, we greatly look forward to the free campfires, cider, and cookies.  Not the healthiest part of the trip!  It was VERY cold last year, so we only spent a few minutes on the beach.  Hoping it will be warm enough to play football this year!



Cupcaker said:


> These holidays are getting tough, so many parties with lots of not so good for you food.  Ive had a holiday party almost everyday this week   I actually managed to surpass my goal and reach 126. Your talk of memories almost had me crying.  You should definitely do what you have scheduled.  I think memories are super important and thats what I want my wedding to be filled with.


GREAT LOSS!!!  You are right on track with your idea about the wedding, don't stress so much over the little details, just the memories!  



MacG said:


> This week I reached my -25 pound mark. I am so motivated to continue and get to my goal....another 25 would do it.


That's great Kim!  Way to go!  I kinda have a hard time explaining this group when people say "what plan did you follow?"  I don't do WW, just calorie counting, and saying "my support group is a wonderful online group of Disney lovers that are all trying to loose/maintain weight loss together" just doesn't really do this group justice!



Rose&Mike said:


> I really like hearing that I am not the only one who really needs outside support to be successful. I logged onto the website at 1:45 and realized that if I didn't make a decision by 2:00 I was going to have to pay for 2 day shipping!


That is tooo funny about your time constraint!  Nothing like a deadline. When are you leaving?  Glad you got some shopping done, having that off your chest should help.  As for the support group - vital!



50sjayne said:


> The more I dont feel in control of a situationthe more I will control the only thing I really caneating and the number on the scale. Maybe I could start writing down what I eatthen I can see exactly what is going on.


It is about control, either lack of or too much.  When I am mentally focused on my weight loss, I've caught myself trying to see how little I can eat and get by.  Of course, that backfired a few times.  I think tracking for a while would be a great idea for you!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> I told her to back off at the time, but now have my son drinking water regularly. I even got her to agree to tape up my foot to help my PF when we go to WDW next month !I did not reach my 3 mile marker as I was hoping, my body just really kind of shut down I am also happy to report that I lost another pound and am down a milestone of 15lbs.



Great job Nicole!  DH suffered badly from pf just before our first WDW trip.  He had a cortisone shot series to help, and they did.  Ibuprofen, stretching it before bed and first thing in the morning, and these ice packs called peas at CVS made all the difference, as did rolling a frozen water bottle under his foot.  Just thought I'd pass that along.  Great job getting your son drinking water, that's a major thing!  Sorry about the stinker run, they happen to everyone occasionally.  For me, the next run is usually AWESOME!

QUOTE=my3princes;39193024]I think we're going to have a party tomorrow night as it is the anniversary of Hunter's tumor removal.  I can't think of a better reason to celebrate[/QUOTE]
I can't either!  Enjoy!  (BTW, I have been known to have many TUMS in my life, mostly AFTER my gallbladder was removed)



pjlla said:


> I I've got the blender and the juicer going. But I'm still low enough to keep me happy.  Guess I am kind of considering myeslf into maintenance now, although I haven't yet seen that 128 on the scale.  But I'm starting to realize that maybe I will NEVER see that number.


Those juices sound great!  Can you ship some to me?   Your DH is so lucky to have you there!  Something about switching to maintenance officially took some of the mental stress off, and I lost a bit without trying.  Hope DD did well, I am glad they are dealing well with all of this!




tigger813 said:


> Hope to get some work done in the morning before basketball and driving 1 3/4 hours to the Christmas party! My client said this morning that I will probably crash on Monday, I think it may happen before then


You will probably hit a wall soon!  One day at a time.  



cclovesdis said:


> I'm definitely loving my job. TOM seems to have made his arrival, so, well, you know. And, I'm up over 3.5 pounds.


I am sooo glad you are enjoying your job CC! And yeah, TOM just, well, he's nuts.  Last time you coached you had a killer week, so you just might pull it out!



mikamah said:


> I'm planning my long run in the am, 7-8 miles, and then we'll go cut down our christmas tree, we'll decorate it tomorrow night.


Sounds like a wonderful day!  I hope you and Michael enjoy!

BRB


----------



## flipflopmom

I've feeling ROUGH this am.  I forgot one of my most important two prong lessons last night, and remembering by experience.  One of my keys to weight loss is MEALS.  Last night, DH worked late, AK went to the dance at school.  So, I decided to just find snack type foods and veg on couch.  BAD IDEA.  I ate little bits of stuff that mostly bad (a slice of bread, a few nacho crumbs with hummus, some with cheese, pepperoni, carrots, don't even remember it all).  Major heartburn this am, and some serious bloating!  I would have been much better off to go ahead and make something.

I had to run to the car yesterday at school, and realized that when I do get back to running, I'll probably have to start c25K all over again. It was hard.  That really upset me, considering I was up to 10 miles!

Tonight's going to be tough. We have our first family get together since Daddy died.  There were 5 brothers, only 1 left, but after my Granny died each brother or his family hosted our Christmas party on a rotating basis so we could keep in touch.  It snowed it out last year.  This was very important to Daddy, and I mentioned we also lost an aunt last year, one of my cousins had breast cancer this year,so it's going to be tough for a lot of us, but I think we'll find strength from each other.  Not to mention all the great food.  Snack/party food is my favorite, and my weakness!  I haven't seen a lot of the family since the funerals, so hopefully their reaction to my weight loss will motivate me not to eat too much.

 _For those that celebrate Christmas, if you want to share, please do.  Kinda mine own supplemental QOTD:  *DO NOT READ WITH YOUNG ONES LOOKING OVER YOUR SHOULDER!!!!!*_ As usual, have something on my mind.  I was talking to a friend yesterday who has older girls, and she said she couldn't care less about it this year, the kids picked out what they want and know what they are getting, and it just seemed like she was spending money, not really into it. They still celebrate the Christian meaning of the season, which we do also, but her comments made me think about how much of my enjoyment of the holiday is wrapped around the magic of it all.  

Our traditions here have always been that the kids get one thing from Santa, usually the main thing they ask for,(one year for AK it was a robe) and the rest are from us. (One being kinda loose, if it is something with accesories, then the set being from Santa).   I wanted my kids to know early on some of the financial part of the day, if that makes sense.  (Santa does NOT have an unlimited budget). Of course, this year, I'm glad we've done that.  I'm very proud of the attitude my girls have about Christmas, even Sophie will tell AK "you can't get everything you want, you can't ask for that much".  I'm still trying to decide what should be from Santa and what should be from us.  I am torn between the "magic of Santa" meaning let him bring them more,  and the "thankful to parents" meaning more from us, attitudes.  (I just deleted 2 paragraphs listing all the possibilities of what could be from us and what could be from SC).  

Just kinda wondering what everyone's traditions/thinking is on this one.  I've got to decide quickly, b/c my time w/o kids around to wrap stuff is limited.  (Stuff from us goes under the tree Christmas Eve morning, any earlier and they would get into it, Santa always wraps his in Santa paper and brings after we go to bed.)  

Totally nothing to do with weight loss, other than the stress eating all these caused me last night!

Have a great day everyone!  Have you told you lately that I love you?  Cuz I do!
Taryn


----------



## cclovesdis

*Dona*: I am so with you. I think I gave sleeping in a whole new meaning. I've been up for a while, but I had to talk to my mom first and then read the posts. I'll reply in after my battery charges. (*Taryn*: That's my computer battery. ) Here's today's QOTD:

QOTD for Sat. 12/11: Although not everyone follows WW, we have been discussing the new program and how fruit is "free." Does this give you a new attitude about fruit? Has your opinion of eating fruit changed?

Mini-Challenge: Enjoy at least 1 serving of fruit today.

I'll answer later. My response will probably be long. 

Also, I'll reply to my PMs later this morning. I knew if I slept on the questions, I'd have much better responses. And, I do. 

Have a great day everyone!

Drink your water! 6? Nah, strive for more! Eat your fruit! 1? How about 2? Veggies? 3, 4, 5, or more! Protein-at least what you need! Dairy-definitely 1, if not 2. Food is fuel and your body needs the right stuff. Veggies aren't just low in calories; they have vitamins and minerals your body needs!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi all,

Sorry not alot of time to reply but I will try to get back later for that.  Life has thrown us another curve ball.  My dh's nana passed away yesterday.  His mom and him could not get a hold of her all day so he went over to check on her and everything was locked up with her paper out front.  Knew something was wrong and went he went in she was still in bed.  I feel that god blessed her with going peacefully in her sleep.  

I am trying to keep the normal holiday stuff going with the boys.  We had planned to go to the tree farm and cut down the tree today so we are still sticking to it.  Not sure if dh will want to go along or not, Im leaving it totaly up to him.  I have my office christmas party tonight and I feel horrible having to leave.  If I was not the boss I probably would skip it but since I am I feel obligated to still go.  Life will go on.......

I hope everyone else is ok, I didnt have much time to read but like I said I hope to get back on later for my much needed therapy.


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> My dh's nana passed away yesterday.



Lindsay - I am SO sorry, and equally sorry that he had to be the one to find her.  Today is going to be so tough on your family, cut yourself some slack!  Sending PPD your way.  

QOTD:  Dont' do WW, but my attitude on fruit has never been bad.  I know it can be high in calories, but there are lots of antioxidants in some of it, vitamins, etc.  I love my fruit! Grapes are a wonderful dessert!  My kids love fruit, and I would rather them have fruit than junk.  Plus, it helps my digestive sytem.    I HATE bananas, but have been eating them for the potassium.  I'm a firm believer in getting as many vitamins from food, rather than supplements, as possible!


----------



## cclovesdis

mikamah said:


> CC- hugs to you on the gain and gosh darn TOM.  Such a pain, but I bet as coach this week if you follow all your daily challenges, you might just see a big whoosh and reach that goal.   But even if you don't 5.5 pounds is fabulous too.  Keep up the great work!!



Thanks!  I know I'll be checking my weight a lot this week. I'm also hoping to finally go to the gym again post-fractured foot. I'm moving a lot at work, so that should help. I need to start wearing my pedometer again. Thanks for the encouragement! 

*Dona*: Hope shopping goes well today! 

Enjoy the musical! 



flipflopmom said:


> I am sooo glad you are enjoying your job CC! And yeah, TOM just, well, he's nuts.  Last time you coached you had a killer week, so you just might pull it out!



 Thanks to you to for the encouragement!

Now, to you. First, . I think today is a good day for taking some time to just relax. I know that is my plan for the day. Even though I am going to a small holiday party tonight, it's one designed for relaxing. We are watching a movie and making snowflakes. When was the last time I did either of those? I can't thank my friends enough for hosting this party. So, call the girls to the kitchen table, grab some scissors and plain white paper, and have a ball. 

As for running, I'm hoping someone else will chime in here. I haven't made it through W3 of C25K on the treadmill. I'm even more of a disaster on pavement.

Now, for . We've done all sorts of things in my house. My parents did give us gifts from them, although often we opened them on Christmas Eve. This split up Santa and gifts from our parents nicely. My sister and I liked this a lot. Also, my parents tried to keep as many presents as possible a surprise. Some things are predictable, like our stocking usually has knee highs in it, but what's under the tree is at least 50% a surprise-STILL. Last year, we had Christmas morning on Christmas Eve morning so our parents wouldn't have to bring all of our gifts to our grandparents' house. We do open something on Christmas morning too (our grandparents get a kick out of this-again, STILL) and those gifts are a surprise to everyone except my mom, of course. I think the key is to have something that is a surprise. Actually, I'd say that Christmas has been more fun now that we know. I feel like when my parents were playing  they had to stick to the "list," but know they can surprise us much more. And, really, don't be afraid to put practical things under the tree. My parents have always given us clothes-and I'm not just talking about sweaters and pants. Fun socks, new undies, an extra bra, etc. Another thing that keeps the surprise element is to get creative with wrapping. I've wrapped up most of the gifts we've bought my sister and BIL already and did all sorts of creative things. They are each getting a package of whatever they need for shaving and gift cards, so I wrapped them together and then bundled the 2 packages in ribbon so they have to open the gifts together. You could do the same thing if you were to buy Sophie and AK something the same/similar, like a 2-pack of socks. That's "all" that comes to mind now. Hope it helped a least a little. 

 for tonight.

*Lindsay*:  to you too. I'm so sorry for your loss.



flipflopmom said:


> I'm a firm believer in getting as many vitamins from food, rather than supplements, as possible!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

It's hard to believe that we are so close to the end of our challenge.  Work hard and make good choices on this last week-end of the year for our official challenge!  

*Cam,* hope that your busy day passed quickly!  

*Jeanette,*  you are above your goal weight! 

*Kim,* so nice to see you and thanks for all the info on WW!    You're doing great!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Kim--thanks so much for sharing this. I really like hearing that I am not the only one who really needs outside support to be successful.



 Add me to the list of folks who would never make it without this group for support!  

*Susan,*  Sorry for your struggles.  This definately is the place for support for any food issues!  

*Nicole,* some workouts are stinkers.    It happens to all of us.  Hope that the next is better.  

*Tracey,* sounds like busy times returning to the world away from "the World" for you.  

*Deb,* so happy that Hunter is doing well and that you can all be thankful and celebrate!  

*Pamela,* glad to hear that your DH continues to improve, too.    One of the good things to come out of this horrible situation is that you may have discovered that you have been maintaining much longer than you realized!    What a great way to start 2011 saying "I'm here, I've done it, and I can trust that I will never be going back!"  

*Kathy,* we will be having a great time being in ONE-derland and at the Princess soon!    Thanks for all the support that you have given me. 

It's been my privilege to be hostess the past several challenge and *Rose* will do a wonderful job for us!  

*dona,* good luck getting the shopping done this week-end!  



flipflopmom said:


> Awesome job Lisa!  I'll have to go check out the planning thread.  I hope that taking a break from hostessing doesn't mean you will be taking a break from us!  The You Tube Zumba I like best is done by girls in Hickory, NC.  I think you were directing that to Shawn, maybe?



Yes, I was replying to Shawn about Zumba -- apparently misplaced my QUOTE in my reply.   

Nope, I won't be taking a break from the challenge, just from hostessing.  

Big  for your family gathering tonight.  I know it will be an emotional time for you.  

BRB with the rest of the replies.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning!

Just had a big breakfast of pancakes and bacon. Lunch will be a protein shake and I will watch what I eat at the party tonight. I will try to drink a lot of water but will also enjoy a drink or two. I will get up tomorrow and do the elliptical and hopefully get in a 2nd workout tomorrow night. Planning on running to the grocery store at some point today though I don't know when. Maybe if I got off the couch and took a shower that might happen!

I woke up at 6 and then fell back asleep until 7:30 and then got on Photopass to put borders on our photos. We preordered the CD so we will have lots of photos (over 200 with the borders). Also have tons of other photos from our three cameras! Gotta pick put our Christmas card photo and send it in to Costco in the next 2 days! 

Gotta get moving!!!!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

mizzoutiger76 said:


> Unfortunately this afternoon's workout wasn't as great as I would have hoped.  I did not reach my 3 mile marker as I was hoping, my body just really kind of shut down   I showed up at the gym ready to work out, no need for my normal mental pep talk to quit whining and just do it, I was ready.  I got about 10 minutes into the run and my side started to hurt, I continued to push, got up to 20 minutes and started feeling sick.  I still didn't give up, I just slowed down, but it was a real mood crusher.  I continued to push again through to 30 minutes and I started to feel sick again.  So I just went into a cool down from there.  Oh well.  I was sweating more than I even do when I run 35 min, so I was doing something.
> 
> Nicole


Nicole--everyone has a cruddy workout every once in a while. Great job for sticking it out for 35 minutes. The important thing to get out of this is that it was just one run. Doesn't mean there will be issues with the next one. That was hard for me. Hang in there!

Tracey--I bet those 4 pounds are gone quick! Have a great time at the party tonight. I am always so impressed with anyone who gets that many photo pass pictures. We try, but we're usually lucky if we have 50!



my3princes said:


> I think we're going to have a party tomorrow night as it is the anniversary of Hunter's tumor removal.  I can't think of a better reason to celebrate


I think that's a fabulous idea!!

P--thanks for the update! So glad things are going well. And I am glad to hear you are trying maintaining--at least for now. Lisa's right--you have been doing it for a long time, so there is nothing to worry about!

Kathy--hope your run goes well today! You are really getting up there in miles! Have you looked at any of the refueling products yet? 

Dona--that sounds like a great Christmas gift to each other! When do you find out about the knee? I really like a tree with just lights too.

Taryn--hope you have a lovely family party. And I agree--it is all about control. I actually saw a Dr. Phil once (which I am kind of embarassed to admit) where the guest was anorexic and her eating was controlling the entire household. And I could see that happening with me. I am too much about control as it is. I think that's why I am still so bothered that we can't have the junk in the house. I don't want to dictate to Mike and Tom what they can and can't eat in there home. It's a fine line, I guess. 



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Sat. 12/11: Although not everyone follows WW, we have been discussing the new program and how fruit is "free." Does this give you a new attitude about fruit? Has your opinion of eating fruit changed?



I find the fruit stuff interesting. I never gave up fruit. I like to get my vitamins from food, and I have a banana and an apple almost everyday.  I sometimes would think, maybe I would lose faster if I did things differently, but never stopped eating fruit. Anyhow, kind of nice to know I was on the right track without knowing it!

Lindsay--I am so sorry. 

We had a good run last night. It was right around 50 when we started, but cooled off quickly. My ear hurt at the end, but I didn't cough. For the first 2 miles I complained about the cold, but then decided I didn't want to do that anymore--Taryn I thought about your attitude of gratitude. Anyhow I started listing all the things I was greatful (sp??) for. Being outside, having a beautiful park to run in, etc. We got to the top of the last hill and Mike said look--there were two deer on the side of the road having dinner! It was so cool. We walked for about a minute just to watch them. Keep in mind this is an Olmstead park, but it is right in the middle of a large city. Made the whole run worth while. We ran another mile at right around a 9 minute pace for 5 miles total. I was nervous about the hills after being on the treadmill so much, but I had no problems.

This morning we went to the Y and Mike did spinning. I planned on an hour on the elliptical, but only did 3 miles. My knee was really bothering me. Got on a bike for the last 30 minutes. 

I made my menu plan for the rest of the time until we go to Disney. This afternoon I am going to work on getting things organized for the next challenge while we watch Army/Navy.

Have a great day!


----------



## lisah0711

Well apparently I never came back this morning . . . 

*Lindsay,* I am so sorry for your loss and for your DH for having to go through that.    Your boys will help you through this tough time -- nothing helps you to look toward the future than those guys!



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Sat. 12/11: Although not everyone follows WW, we have been discussing the new program and how fruit is "free." Does this give you a new attitude about fruit? Has your opinion of eating fruit changed?




Is all fruit free or a certain number of servings?  I've always like fruit and find it much easier to get my fruit servings as opposed to veggie servings.  I was just thinking today that it will be clementine season soon!  

*Tracey,* hope you can have some time to take it easy this week-end, too.  

Nice work on the menu planning, *Rose!*


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> Hope to get my shopping done today.  Dh and I have decided to make life easier we are not going to give each other many presents.  My school is having a bus trip to see La Cage aux Folle in NY so that is our present to ourselves.  Kelsey Grammer is in it now but he is leaving just before we see it.  The replacements are coming in that week so we know that they will be there.  We will be seeing Harvey Fierstein and Jeffrey Tambor.  I am okay with this.  I have always wanted to see Harvey Fierstein in a show so I am pretty excited about it.  We saw this musical 27 years ago so I can't wait to see it again.
> 
> I also have to clean the house this weekend.   we are getting our tree next Friday.  I usually put the lights on the first night it is up since I love to see a tree with just lights on.  Then on Saturday I will put the ornaments on.  BUT we have to go to an Eagle Ceremony on Sat at 11.  We are not happy that one week before Christmas we have this obligation.  We have to go since dh was asked to be the Master of Ceremony.  If I get my shopping done this weekend it should be okay.


That should be a great trip to ny, and so nice you won't have to drive.  I just put the lights on the tree, and it does look so pretty.  Michael is watching a show til 6:30 and then we'll decorate together.  Bummer about the eagle ceremony, but I'm sure the scout and his family will appreciate it.  My friends son is an eagle scout and I went to the ceremony and it was just beautiful, and such a big honor.



flipflopmom said:


> I had to run to the car yesterday at school, and realized that when I do get back to running, I'll probably have to start c25K all over again. It was hard.  That really upset me, considering I was up to 10 miles!
> 
> Tonight's going to be tough. We have our first family get together since Daddy died.  There were 5 brothers, only 1 left, but after my Granny died each brother or his family hosted our Christmas party on a rotating basis so we could keep in touch.  It snowed it out last year.  This was very important to Daddy, and I mentioned we also lost an aunt last year, one of my cousins had breast cancer this year,so it's going to be tough for a lot of us, but I think we'll find strength from each other.  Not to mention all the great food.  Snack/party food is my favorite, and my weakness!  I haven't seen a lot of the family since the funerals, so hopefully their reaction to my weight loss will motivate me not to eat too much.
> 
> Just kinda wondering what everyone's traditions/thinking is on this one.  I've got to decide quickly, b/c my time w/o kids around to wrap stuff is limited.  (Stuff from us goes under the tree Christmas Eve morning, any earlier and they would get into it, Santa always wraps his in Santa paper and brings after we go to bed.)
> 
> Have a great day everyone!  Have you told you lately that I love you?  Cuz I do!
> Taryn


I'll be thinking of you tonight.  I know how hard it will be, but I hope you're able to enjoy your family's company too, and reminisce about the good times.  It is so tough, especially the first time seeing everyone.  
On the running, I bet you'll pick it up again much easier than the first time since you've lost all that weight, and you've kept it off and are keeping it off, even without running.  You really have done so well with that, and should be proud.  
On santa, I give michael a few small things, and have them wrapped under the tree before christmas and he'll open them christmas eve, and the rest is from santa.  Funny, growing up, there were 5 of us and we'd all come downstairs together, and there would be 5 piles of presents with our stocking leaned against each one, and we'd go to our pile and open our gifts.  I remember there always being many presents, and never gave it another thought that we didn't get gifts from our parents.  I guess by the time I was old enough to think about that, i knew the truth.  Santa wraps all michael's gifts in santa wrap, and this year, I'm being so much more careful since he's on the edge of not believeing.  I haven't bought anything we've seen together in a store, and he asked for a leather jacket, and I said maybe he should wait til he's older and it will fit longer since they are so expensive, so he crossed it off the list, so santa will give him one.   



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Sat. 12/11: Although not everyone follows WW, we have been discussing the new program and how fruit is "free." Does this give you a new attitude about fruit? Has your opinion of eating fruit changed?
> Mini-Challenge: Enjoy at least 1 serving of fruit today.


I've always felt that fruit is healthy, and i did not get to this weight by eating fruit.  I think if I were following ww again, I would definitely choose fruit more versus other snacks since it's free, where as before if I felt like a snack, I might choose chips or crackers over fruit for the same points, but having fruit now, could keep me within my dailys.  I am very interested in the program, and probably should bit the bullet and rejoin.   



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry not alot of time to reply but I will try to get back later for that.  Life has thrown us another curve ball.  My dh's nana passed away yesterday.  His mom and him could not get a hold of her all day so he went over to check on her and everything was locked up with her paper out front.  Knew something was wrong and went he went in she was still in bed.  I feel that god blessed her with going peacefully in her sleep.
> 
> I am trying to keep the normal holiday stuff going with the boys.  We had planned to go to the tree farm and cut down the tree today so we are still sticking to it.  Not sure if dh will want to go along or not, Im leaving it totaly up to him.  I have my office christmas party tonight and I feel horrible having to leave.  If I was not the boss I probably would skip it but since I am I feel obligated to still go.  Life will go on.......
> 
> I hope everyone else is ok, I didnt have much time to read but like I said I hope to get back on later for my much needed therapy.


So sorry, Lindsay.  My heart goes out to you, dh, and your family.  It's so hard to lose someone, but seems even more difficult during the holiday season.  I hope dh is doing ok, so hard with all you've been through.  Hang in there, we're here to listen.



lisah0711 said:


> [B*Kathy,* we will be having a great time being in ONE-derland and at the Princess soon!    Thanks for all the support that you have given me.
> 
> It's been my privilege to be hostess the past several challenge and *Rose* will do a wonderful job for us!
> .


I know we will be there for the princess.  I can't believe we are really doing this.  You really have done such a great job as hostess, and I am positive rose will also do a fabulous job.  



tigger813 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Just had a big breakfast of pancakes and bacon. Lunch will be a protein shake and I will watch what I eat at the party tonight. I will try to drink a lot of water but will also enjoy a drink or two. I will get up tomorrow and do the elliptical and hopefully get in a 2nd workout tomorrow night. Planning on running to the grocery store at some point today though I don't know when. Maybe if I got off the couch and took a shower that might happen!
> 
> I woke up at 6 and then fell back asleep until 7:30 and then got on Photopass to put borders on our photos. We preordered the CD so we will have lots of photos (over 200 with the borders). Also have tons of other photos from our three cameras! Gotta pick put our Christmas card photo and send it in to Costco in the next 2 days!
> 
> Gotta get moving!!!!
> 
> TTFN


Have fun at the party.  It's so fun to relive the trip with the pictures, and you did great with the photopass.  I'm with rose, and don't usually get that many.



Rose&Mike said:


> Kathy--hope your run goes well today! You are really getting up there in miles! Have you looked at any of the refueling products yet?


I haven't looked at the refueling products yet, but really need to.  This morning since we went to the park, i brought a banana and water to have mid-way, but ended up having the water on my last lap, and the banana after I stretched on the way home.  I have read that over 90 min you need to think about refueling, so it is on my list of things to try before the princess.  I'm thinking I'd be better with the beans or gummies rather than the gu's or gels.  What do you use?  



Rose&Mike said:


> We had a good run last night. It was right around 50 when we started, but cooled off quickly. My ear hurt at the end, but I didn't cough. For the first 2 miles I complained about the cold, but then decided I didn't want to do that anymore--Taryn I thought about your attitude of gratitude. Anyhow I started listing all the things I was greatful (sp??) for. Being outside, having a beautiful park to run in, etc. We got to the top of the last hill and Mike said look--there were two deer on the side of the road having dinner! It was so cool. We walked for about a minute just to watch them. Keep in mind this is an Olmstead park, but it is right in the middle of a large city. Made the whole run worth while. We ran another mile at right around a 9 minute pace for 5 miles total. I was nervous about the hills after being on the treadmill so much, but I had no problems.
> 
> This morning we went to the Y and Mike did spinning. I planned on an hour on the elliptical, but only did 3 miles. My knee was really bothering me. Got on a bike for the last 30 minutes.


How awesome to see the deer during your run.  This morning the sun was a huge bright orange coming up over the horizon as we got to the park.  Nature really can make your day.  Hope your knee is ok.  Smart to take it easy if it bothers you.  So exciting your meals are planned til your trip.  It's right around the corner now. 



lisah0711 said:


> Well apparently I never came back this morning . . .


Now that never happens to me. 

I did 8 miles run/walk this morning, and I felt pretty good after.  I mixed the intervals up a bit, was run 4 min, walk 1 min for the first 4 miles, and was under 15 min pace, more like 14:30-14:40, and then mile 5-6 I really slowed down and was closer to 16 min, so for mile 7-8, I did run 1min/walk 1 min, and I picked up my speed and ended up with 14:57 pace for the whole 8 miles.  Very happy with that, and I felt pretty good after, just the 46 yo joint and muscle aches, but no pain.  I had been sticking with the 4/1 thinking that 1/1 seemed like such short intervals it would be harder, but now I'm rethinking it.  I may try doing my next long run 1/1 the whole time and see what that does for my speed.  

We got our tree, and then went to the santa by the sea festival down at the local marina for a little while.  Now I'm off to make dinner and then decorate the tree.  We need to do some cleaning out and organizing before christmas too.  

Have a nice evening all.


----------



## donac

Good evening everyone.   

Got a new microwave this morning.  It looks just like the old one.  The only problem is it is a little taller than the last one.  I had a set of cookie jars on it.  It was Mickey, Goofy and Donald on the monorail.  They now don't fit.  We had to put them on the top of the cabinets.  You can still see them up there and maybe better than when they were on the micro. 

Dh went one way and I went the other way and we got home about 12:30.  We layed out what we got the kids and we think we are just about done.  I do have to get gift cards for neices and nephews but that will wait until ds2 comes home.  His bank has Visa ones free if you have an account.  I still have to get the guys some tickets.  A theater close by has a couple of the guys from "Who's Line is IT"  coming in May and we are getting the guys tickets to see them.  We can give them an IOU and I can get them after the holidays.    Usually dh says we don't have enough but he even said I think we are just about done.  I am so glad that we got a good portion of that done. 

I still need to finish a quilt for my parents.  I will spend all day tomorrow on that and most of next week.  We started to decorate today also.  The Nativity set is up and some small things are out.  More to be done tomorrow.  

Dh is out for the evening at a scout meeting so it is just me and the animals.  I just turned on "National Lampoon's Chirstmas Vacation"  and I am going to get out the quilt and get some work done on it. \

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry not alot of time to reply but I will try to get back later for that.  Life has thrown us another curve ball.  My dh's nana passed away yesterday.  His mom and him could not get a hold of her all day so he went over to check on her and everything was locked up with her paper out front.  Knew something was wrong and went he went in she was still in bed.  I feel that god blessed her with going peacefully in her sleep.
> 
> I am trying to keep the normal holiday stuff going with the boys.  We had planned to go to the tree farm and cut down the tree today so we are still sticking to it.  Not sure if dh will want to go along or not, Im leaving it totaly up to him.  I have my office christmas party tonight and I feel horrible having to leave.  If I was not the boss I probably would skip it but since I am I feel obligated to still go.  Life will go on.......
> 
> I hope everyone else is ok, I didnt have much time to read but like I said I hope to get back on later for my much needed therapy.



I'm so sorry to read this.  I'm sure she is in a better place


----------



## my3princes

We just got home from my brother's house.  They decided to have Hunter's party there to surprise him.  It was fun.  My mother even made homemade ice cream.  We played some Wii and then all 11 of us sat down and watched Grownups together.  My family had seen it before, but the other six hadn't.  Just as funny the second time 

Dh and I went shopping together this afternoon.  It was his idea.  Mind you he NEVER goes to a store...NEVER.  He wanted to get me some Christmas presents, but didn't want the responsibility of picking things out.  He did pick out some nice things and even though I know everything he bought, I'm happy that he made the effort.


----------



## tigger813

Good evening all!

Back from a fun Christmas party! One person really noticed my weight loss and said he didn't even recognize me! I've known him for like 20 years now! Redwalker's DH also told me how great I look! That made me feel so good! That will inspire me to work hard this week so I will reach my final goal (again! LOL)!

Going to get up at around 7 and do 2-3 miles and then another 2-3 later!

Time to make our Christmas cards using my free digital download from photopass!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

It's raining here and it will be until early tomorrow morning. I'm reminding myself that it isn't snow. 

Here's today QOTD of the day.

QOTD for Sun. 12/12: There has been a lot of discussion about Christmas shopping. If/How is that impacting your weight loss efforts? If you think it's necessary, what change can you make?

Mini-Challenge: Make a list of anything you can think of that needs to be done by this Friday.

Replies in the next post.


----------



## cclovesdis

lisah0711 said:


> It's hard to believe that we are so close to the end of our challenge.  Work hard and make good choices on this last week-end of the year for our official challenge!



Ditto! We can do it! 

*Tracey*: You did great with Photopass.  One trip, I think we got 3. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I find the fruit stuff interesting. I never gave up fruit. I like to get my vitamins from food, and I have a banana and an apple almost everyday.  I sometimes would think, maybe I would lose faster if I did things differently, but never stopped eating fruit. Anyhow, kind of nice to know I was on the right track without knowing it!



I am good about having an apple every day, but really need to incorporate a banana into my day more regularly. I never answered the question yesterday, but what I was going to say is that it's nice to be able to have more of it and not feel like I may not have enough points for other foods, like dairy. It seems like now it won't be so necessary to pick which essential food I will I eat for the day.

Glad you didn't give up fruit! 



lisah0711 said:


> Is all fruit free or a certain number of servings?  I've always like fruit and find it much easier to get my fruit servings as opposed to veggie servings.  I was just thinking today that it will be clementine season soon!



I keep hearing the phrase "in moderation." I'm not sure what that means exactly though.  As of now, I'm doing fine with 3 servings a day. I'm with you on getting in fruit versus veggies. I like veggies a lot, but cooked, and it's much easier to grab a banana than boil water and steam broccoli. 

I love clemenintines too! 



mikamah said:


> I've always felt that fruit is healthy, and i did not get to this weight by eating fruit.  I think if I were following ww again, I would definitely choose fruit more versus other snacks since it's free, where as before if I felt like a snack, I might choose chips or crackers over fruit for the same points, but having fruit now, could keep me within my dailys.  I am very interested in the program, and probably should bit the bullet and rejoin.



Love this!  Here's what I do. I subscribe to WW online, which is less than 1/2 of meetings. As an online member, I'm allowed to purchase what WW calls "Program Essentials" online. I asked for a kit for Christmas (as my large item because I don't need anything else) and told my dad last night to order I was gone and surprise me with which package he picked out. I need to get pack to using paper and pencil and I'm hoping this will help! 



donac said:


> Usually dh says we don't have enough but he even said I think we are just about done.  I am so glad that we got a good portion of that done.



 and  Thanks for the inspiration for today's QOTD! I know I cannot wait to be finished with Christmas shopping.



my3princes said:


> We just got home from my brother's house.  They decided to have Hunter's party there to surprise him.  It was fun.  My mother even made homemade ice cream.  We played some Wii and then all 11 of us sat down and watched Grownups together.  My family had seen it before, but the other six hadn't.  Just as funny the second time
> 
> Dh and I went shopping together this afternoon.  It was his idea.  Mind you he NEVER goes to a store...NEVER.  He wanted to get me some Christmas presents, but didn't want the responsibility of picking things out.  He did pick out some nice things and even though I know everything he bought, I'm happy that he made the effort.



 for DB! That was so sweet of him! I was watching part of Grownups on Friday night. 

 for DH. My mom usually tells my father what she is interested in and where she can find it so he can give her a gift certificate to that store. 



tigger813 said:


> Back from a fun Christmas party! One person really noticed my weight loss and said he didn't even recognize me! I've known him for like 20 years now! Redwalker's DH also told me how great I look! That made me feel so good! That will inspire me to work hard this week so I will reach my final goal (again! LOL)!



 That's awesome!  for a great night!

I know those 4 lbs will be gone by Friday! 

Have a great day today! 

*How much water did you have yesterday? Make it 1 glass more! Did you have enough servings of fruits and veggies? Is today an exercise day? Did you schedule a time for exercise? What about protein? 2-3 servings are the norm.*

I just wanted to say that everyone is talking about Christmas shopping so I used Christmas in the QOTD. I hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

Morning everyone!

I have 300 things I should be doing right now, so this is going to be quick!  

Last night wasn't as bad as I had feared emotionally, a few sad moments, a few "elephant in the room" kinda times when we just didn't say what we were thinking, but not too bad.  Caught mom crying one time, but I kept the tears in check!

Food - omgoodness.  SOOO much.  I ended up overindulging more on pineapple than anything, which I guess is good, but ended up with serious heartburn this am??

Supposed to have my PC show that was postponed from last Sunday this afternoon.  Under a winter weather advisory just until noon.  Temps hovering at freezing right now, but supposed to get a bit warmer mid day, then some possible ice/snow/sleet tonight.  She doesn't have a lot of people coming thus far, but I am hoping for the best!  Send PPD my way for warmer temps and higher attendance! 

Have a great Sunday!    Doubt I'll get to check in tonight, since I need to submit this show when I get home.

Taryn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Just have a few minutes.  I was able to quickly scan what I have missed but no time to reply. Hopefully later.

Yesterday we did get to the tree farm to cut down a tree.  Dh stayed home.  We are planning on putting it up today.  Dh and his mom made the arrangements yesterday for his nana.  The service will be on tuesday.  He seems a little better today.  Yesterday he was a mess but Im sure time will heal.  

I did get in a 4 mile run yesterday before my christmas party.  Luckily my parents took the boys with them after we got our tree.  It gave me some extra time which was so greatly needed.  I didnt eat anything all day until the party....which by the way did not make for a great run.   I think I may have ate a bit much last night but in general it was healthier items, chicken breast, homemade crab cakes-not much filler and it had carrots/celery in it.  Salad, fruit, bruschetta.  I skipped the cookies and cakes!!!  

Today I am going to take the boys to sunday school...they have their rehersal for their xmas play that is next week.  Then we will come home and set up and decorate the tree.  My inlaws are coming over and bringing hot wings for the football game.  I am not going to eat them!!!!!  Then I have to go to my nana's for dinner to celebrate my cousins birthday.  Busy day today!!!

I hope at some point to get back on and catch up with everyone.  
Talk to you soon.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



mikamah said:


> Now that never happens to me.



 Yeah, me neither!  



donac said:


> I still need to finish a quilt for my parents.  I will spend all day tomorrow on that and most of next week.



What kind of quilt are you making for your folks?  I'm always intrigued by all your sewing projects, maybe because all I can sew is a straight seam.   



my3princes said:


> Dh and I went shopping together this afternoon.  It was his idea.  Mind you he NEVER goes to a store...NEVER.  He wanted to get me some Christmas presents, but didn't want the responsibility of picking things out.  He did pick out some nice things and even though I know everything he bought, I'm happy that he made the effort.



Wow!  Isn't that nice of your DH.   



tigger813 said:


> Back from a fun Christmas party! One person really noticed my weight loss and said he didn't even recognize me! I've known him for like 20 years now!



It's always fun to get those kinds of compliments.    Goal is definately in your near future!



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Sun. 12/12: There has been a lot of discussion about Christmas shopping. If/How is that impacting your weight loss efforts? If you think it's necessary, what change can you make?
> 
> Mini-Challenge: Make a list of anything you can think of that needs to be done by this Friday.



Christmas shopping doesn't impact my weight loss efforts really.   Well, except maybe for that tall peppermint white chocolate mocha I had yesterday but it was within my calorie range.  

CC, Bird's Eye SteamFresh frozen vegetables are really good.  No prep, cook fast, and you can eat a whole bag by yourself for about 100 calories.  Frozen vegetables keep their nutritional value very well, too, since they are frozen out in the field.   



flipflopmom said:


> Last night wasn't as bad as I had feared emotionally, a few sad moments, a few "elephant in the room" kinda times when we just didn't say what we were thinking, but not too bad.  Caught mom crying one time, but I kept the tears in check!
> 
> Food - omgoodness.  SOOO much.  I ended up overindulging more on pineapple than anything, which I guess is good, but ended up with serious heartburn this am??
> 
> Supposed to have my PC show that was postponed from last Sunday this afternoon.  Under a winter weather advisory just until noon.  Temps hovering at freezing right now, but supposed to get a bit warmer mid day, then some possible ice/snow/sleet tonight.  She doesn't have a lot of people coming thus far, but I am hoping for the best!  Send PPD my way for warmer temps and higher attendance!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!    Doubt I'll get to check in tonight, since I need to submit this show when I get home.



Glad that you had a good time at the party and it wasn't too emotional.  Sorry about the heartburn.    Here's some  that you have a great party tonight, too!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I did get in a 4 mile run yesterday before my christmas party.  Luckily my parents took the boys with them after we got our tree.  It gave me some extra time which was so greatly needed.  I didnt eat anything all day until the party....which by the way did not make for a great run.   I think I may have ate a bit much last night but in general it was healthier items, chicken breast, homemade crab cakes-not much filler and it had carrots/celery in it.  Salad, fruit, bruschetta.  I skipped the cookies and cakes!!!



I'm glad to hear that you all are doing okay.    And I'm very impressed with your running before the party and resisting the siren's call of the cookies and cakes!  

I'm doing 4 miles today, too.  I'm switching my running schedule from T/Th/Sat or Sun to M/W/F because I think it will be easier for me to keep on track if I can just go to the gym from work.  We have freezing rain here today.  I've resigned myself to training for this race inside on the TM or walking track.  Lots of people have to do that and it turns out just fine.  I'm still apprehensive about the race -- especially when my partner is running twice as far as I am now -- but I am just trusting  that the training will work and I will be just fine.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ok, I have had one reply disappear, if this one goes, I'm giving up for now!

It's a mess here. Really icy and it's supposed to snow on and off all day. We are supposed to do some shopping, so hopefully the salt trucks are out. I am really glad Tom is waiting until Tuesday to drive home. 

We streamed Julie and Julia last night and Princess and the Frog on Friday. I think the new dvd player was a great choice for us!

Yesterday I made African sweet potato stew again. Tonight we are having red lentil burgers. Eating at home is so good for my weight! I am on the low side of maintain again, which is a great way to start a Disney trip!

Last night I ended up with malware on my computer again. I think I have figured out what site it is coming from. So frustrating. After doing another system restore, disc clean up and virus scan, I think I have the garbage off. This time the virus scan found a file that was definitely related to this malware. Anyhow, what a pain. I will not be visiting that site for a while. I don't even want to go there to post that there is a problem, because I don't want to get stuck with it again. 

Have a great day. Be careful if you are getting snow!


----------



## SettinSail

Hello BL friends!

Hope you are all safe and warm today!  I hear there is a big snowstorm hitting alot of the US so be careful out there if you have to go out.  We just heard on the radio the roof of the Metrodome in Minn. collapsed under the weight of snow!  We had a good weekend and I finally got out of the house  We went to the big Christmas Market in Nuremberg, it was very neat.  We left here at 7:45 this morning and got there right at 10:00 before it opened at 10:30.  You should really spend a whole day there to soak in the atmosphere but of course my guys are ready to go after 2 hours!
I made them stay until 1:00 and by 3:30 we were back home.  Got some neat Christmas presents, a few new ornaments for us and we ate some very tasty foods.  They are famous for their tiny brats, they look alot like the link sausage that I am used to seeing in the US.  They are cooked on an open charcoal grill, they put 3 on a soft roll and you can put mustard/ketchup on it.
Their other specialties are an almond/spice cookie and fruit bread.  It was freezing cold, about 1 degree Celsius, which is probably mid 30's F.

I sound like a broken record, but I have not had the best weekend in terms of eating.  I really need to get serious!  Thankfully I am exercising enough and not eating TOO much of the bad foods so that I can just barely keep things in check.  I am really pushing the envelope though and you know what they say about a slippery slope.....I am holding on hard and trying not to fall all the way backwards.  The old me would say screw it until after the Holidays but I'm wise enough to know now that could mean going backwards 10 pounds or so.  I need to keep myself in line as many days as possible!

Thanks for all the ideas for being stuck inside during cold/bad weather!  Tayrn, I love the idea of the job jar!  I used to have a WATP video.  I don't remember it being too strenuous, but I think it was just the one mile one.
CC, I'm adding the one you mentioned to my list and Lisa, I will search for the online Zumba classes-neat!  Kathy, I think the Wii dance video sounds fun too and maybe one of the BL exercise videos.  That's alot of variety right there to keep me going !!  Yesterday, I tried to jump rope inside.  We do have a place in the apt with a high ceiling so that's something else I could do. I only made it 49 jumps before I quit!   VERY hard for me and I could feel that sore place in my butt again where I fell I thought that was gone  After that, I did a short circuit with 2.2 kg hand weights. The lunges were very hard for me.  It's good to do something different, I thought I was in such better shape based on my running and elliptical work but now I'm not so sure  I will try the jump rope again.  Not sure if I should jump with both feet or one foot at a time, both were hard

Lindsay, so sorry to hear about DH's Nana  I'm glad you are there for your boys to carry on a normal routine for them.  That's important for kids during times like this, esp during the Holiday season.  You are a great wife and Mom !

QOTD Saturday: I have definitely been thinking of eating more fruit since hearing it was now "free" on WW.  I typically eat a banana and an apple every day but was brainstorming to think of other fruits I can eat at this time of year and/or picking up some canned fruit.

QOTD Sunday: My first thought was that shopping does not affect my weight loss efforts but look at what happened today....eating and shopping went hand in hand.  Thinking of the Malls at home too, there are plenty of temptations there.  I think it's important to have a game plan, maybe carry your own snacks to eat or make sure you are home by meal time.  Plan to have crockpot meals or quick healthy meals since you'll be shorter on time.  Or take advantage of online shopping!

Tayrn:  I'm so glad you are not cancelling your NYE trip with the family!  It sounds like you have a good game plan for keeping the cost down and I think you will really enjoy getting away with the family.  It sounds like a fun resort!

Kim: Good to hear from you and CONGRATS on losing 25 pounds
That's AWESOME!!!   Maybe I should be listening more and talking less
For some reason, I find it so motivating to hear the successes as well as the setbacks of others.  It really makes me try harder.  I'm not sure how I am still wearing my same set of rings even though I gained 76 pounds since my wedding 16 years ago   (23.5 pounds of that are now gone)  I rarely take them off but when I do I think my rings have just deformed my ring finger into a smaller size!

Nicole:  You can keep sharing those nuggets of information your sister tells you when you have time And, you can still give her a hard time about it   And,  for your PF.  I am a sufferer too.
Congrats on reaching 15 pounds lost !!!

Deb: So glad you are celebrating Hunter's health this year!!

Pamela:  Keep on pumping DH full of those healthy juices with vitamins!  He is lucky to have you there!  And, happy with the low 130's ?????   I should hope so !!!!!!!   That's awesome!

Kathy: You are doing so well getting out in the cold to train for the Princess.  I am in amazement!

Dona: Enjoy your NYC trip.  We are considering adding a few days in NYC to our visit when we are at home  DH and DS have never been.  I can get our flights and decent hotel for 3 full days and 2 nights for all 3 of us for about $400-$500pp.  But, I know we would spend a ton of money on activites and food once we got there so I am still debating it.  I might see if we can use some Delta miles to fly free and get the cost down more.  I need to think quickly because the best dates for us would be Dec 21 - Dec 23.  
I want to see the Rockettes show again and a couple of other shows too. I need to research what shows there are right now. Just musing outloud right now I guess.....

Tayrn: I think you are exactly right with your tradition of letting Santa bring one gift for each child and the others are from Mom/Dad.  We really let the Santa thing get out of hand and we don't do any set thing from year to year except each year seems to get bigger and bigger.  It's hard to go back now.  Last year it was a little less since we had Christmas in the USA and could only bring so much back over here.  It will be the same this year.  I've made sure to tell DS his new Timberland boots are a BIG part if his Christmas!!
I would stick to your tradition and make the season more about the time spent together, family parties, special Christmas movies/popcorn as a family, the Church things, and of course your great trip!
Good luck with the party today!

Hope I didn't miss anyone!    and  to all who need it today!

I need to sign off and go work on my German homework now.  I have a BUSY Monday and Tuesday so I will enjoy it since I'm usually stuck at home doing nothing!!!   We are having frozen pizza for supper and a few other leftover items and going to watch SC II and SC III tonight if there's time for both!

We leave for the USA in 6 days!!!   I can hardly believe it !!

Shawn


----------



## keenercam

Okay, I am so far behind in replying that I found myself writing a book in word so that there was no risk of losing it all here.  I just don't know how some of you posting superstars do it so organized and pretty, like Lisa and CC and Taryn and Rose and many others.   You ladies rock!

So, hopefully this will work. Maybe the trick is to not use many smilies.  

Kathy –  I am so glad that Michael went shopping with you. I’ll bet it will give him a better appreciation for what goes into Christmas gifting.  Plus, you didn’t have to be alone for all the time that took AND he gets to be part of the gifting process for his cousins.  Win-win all around.    And right back atcha’, sweetie, on the support thing. You are always so supportive and encouraging to everyone here.  Thank you.

CC – How wonderful that you already have a special assignment and that your supervisors must have already tuned in to your special talents for teaching and helping others. I hope it is very satisfying to you.

Pamela – Care-giving is so exhausting, emotionally, physically and psychologically.  Even though DH is doing so well, I know that you are doing so much to take care of him and to keep your kids’ lives as normal as possible. I am glad that DD understands your time limitations and I hope her first meet of the season went really well. And I hope DS is coping well too.  But most of all, I hope that there is someone in your life taking care of you, whether it is yourself or someone else.  I am sure your DH appreciates all you do, but it can be tough for the patient to be sensitive, too.  Please take good care of yourself.  

Deb – Your celebration sounds absolutely perfect.  What fun!! What a joyous, joyous time.  BTW, that movie reminded me of a thread on the community board here a while ago about nursing older children.  It totally cracked me up that I related a scene in the movie to a thread on the DIS.  LOL!

Rose – Thank you so much for coaching last week. You are so wonderful and generous. What an awesome attitude about your run.  I think the surprise of seeing those deer so unexpectedly might have been kind of a “reward” for your attitude of gratitude.  


Tracey – Welcome back!  It sounds like you have gotten right back into your routine. Congratulations on being so on-track!

Nicole – Kathy gave you great advice about possibly slowing your run a bit.  I have been part of the WISH racing team since mid-2005 and the one lesson I learned that continues to surprise me more than anything else is that if you slow your pace a bit or if you take regularly scheduled walk or jog intervals, your overall time will almost inevitably be faster and you’ll end your runs feeling better physically.  It sounds counter-intuitive, but you might want to give it a try.

Shawn – You deal with so much, being in a foreign country away from family and old friends and now the weather issues.  I agree that it sounds like you have a fantastic plan for continuing on your weight loss journey in 2011.  When I first started trying to get fit after my 4th heart surgery, the first thing I did was the Leslie Sansone WATP DVDs.  Even once I was pretty far along on my fitness journey, when I needed a quick workout, I’d do the 1 mile DVD with ankle and wrist weights just to pump up the calorie burn a bit without a huge time commitment.  You may find that you enjoy that series of workouts for a change of pace when weather prevents you from getting outside.

Jeannette – Congratulations on your engagement! What happy, happy times.  As for choosing where and when to have your wedding, remember that this should be the happiest day of your life to that point and it should be everything you want it to be. It is okay to be selfish so that you and DF have the wedding day that YOU want, not what fits everyone else’s vision.  Just remember that if certain people can’t take off work or can’t travel, etc. it just might be a trade-off.  I just wouldn’t want you to always regret not having the wedding you wanted. Heck, you don’t want to be like me and have to wait until your 25th year of wedded bliss to finally get the wedding of your dreams.  LOL! 

Lindsay – I am so sorry for your family’s loss.

Taryn – We have also always felt that Santa shouldn’t get all the credit and that the kids should appreciate the financial aspect of the gift-giving, and as the kids got older the transition got easier.  I think it is okay for a “significant” gift from SC not to be the most expensive.  And I don’t think it is a selfish mindset, either.  BTW, in our house, Santa even used a different pattern Santa paper for each of the kids.  That made it easier for them to find their presents even if they couldn’t read the tags or didn’t want to wade through all the other presents under the tree. 

Susan – I am sorry for your struggles. I have a dear friend who suffered weight issues related to her weight being low, her need for it to be very low and then her inability to gain weight due to the emotional struggle associated with control issues.  It was so painful to see her struggle when in the back of my mind I was wishing I had those types of problems instead of being at the other end of the weight spectrum. But it gave me a sincere appreciation for the struggles that a person can face that have to do with their weight when for the world it looks like they are in the perfect situation.  That’s just a rambling way of saying that I am glad you are cognizant of the situation and that you are being aware of taking care of you.  We all care about you and want you to be well.

I'll be back soon with an update on me. Sorry this got so long.


----------



## keenercam

I am so relieved that things are going so well for me on the new WW plan.  I am a person who enjoys new beginnings and actually sometimes needs a new start in order to put the negativity aside and give myself a break about what I view as failures.  So far, things are going well and I am seeing small losses on the scale almost every day.  I should hit a new decade at Thursday's WI and that will be very validating for me.

Yesterday I did an hour on the treadmill and they were very slow miles. I am realizing my limitations and trying to be more accepting so that I don't live my life in a state of constant dissatisfaction with myself, which can be so draining.  

Howard and I left the house just before 1 yesterday and got home around 9:30 pm and were shopping the entire time, which did not help my knee but which really, really helped our Christmas shopping list and our Costco shopping/entertainment-grocery-getting list.  

I got a new short winter dress coat.  I was unhappy not to buy as small a size as I'd hoped I'd be in this year, but Howard said it looked really cute on me so I guess I'll cut the size tags out and be happy with how it looks rather than unhappy with some label inside it says.

Oh, and I did so well food-wise during our shopping yesterday.  I had bought the new WW Dining Out Companion and was thrilled to see a relatively low Points Plus value for a Chick Fil-a grilled chicken sandwich. PLUS we had a BOGO coupon so Howard got the sandwich he wanted with fries and I got the grilled one and a fruit cup and felt very satisfied.  It made it easier not to go to the Costco food counter, too, knowing I'd been good.  

Dinner was rotisserie chicken with green beans and a huge honeycrisp apple shared with Howard and Andrew for dessert.  Andrew and I also shared hummus and a flat wrap cut into small pieces to dip in it.  I splurged before bed with chips and pretzels, but I felt okay about it since I had the points.

Have I mentioned that I really like the new WW plan? LOL! I am reaching for fruits more often and really enjoying them.  And I LOVE the emphasis on proteins and am building my meals around a nice portion of lean protein and then adding free veggies and good fiber choices.  This is definitely a lifestyle I can adapt to and live with long-term.  

Okay, back to work for me.  Andrew is here with me until he has to go sing at an awards Mass at school.  I'll run errands while he is at Mass and then Jenn is coming home from campus so we can all see Narnia together.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Im ready to catch up....I only went back to yesterday morning so Im so sorry if I missed anyone.



mikamah said:


> I'm planning my long run in the am, 7-8 miles, and then we'll go cut down our christmas tree, we'll decorate it tomorrow night.  I'd like to do some cookie baking this weekend, probably the spritz and next weekend we'll do gingerbread men.  Might do sugar cookie cutouts too, if michael gets into it this year.  Maybe i'll make a plan, for every mile I run/walk, I can have one cookie while I'm baking.



I like the plan Kathy. Even if it involves cookies at least you have a plan and that will stop you from eating the whole batch!



donac said:


> Dh and I have decided to make life easier we are not going to give each other many presents.  My school is having a bus trip to see La Cage aux Folle in NY so that is our present to ourselves.  Kelsey Grammer is in it now but he is leaving just before we see it.  The replacements are coming in that week so we know that they will be there.  We will be seeing Harvey Fierstein and Jeffrey Tambor.  I am okay with this.  I have always wanted to see Harvey Fierstein in a show so I am pretty excited about it.  We saw this musical 27 years ago so I can't wait to see it again.



Dona the musical sounds like a great gift to each other.  I love to give gifts to my parents or husband that involve going somewhere...it makes great memories.



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD:  how much of my enjoyment of the holiday is wrapped around the magic of it all.



I actually have been thinking about this lately too.  I was feeling like my kids didnt really ask for anything big this year and that it wasnt as much fun to surprise them with that "big" gift.  Believe me Im not complaining.....It just confused me as to what to make sure I got for them.  Ryan has been asking for the Nintendo DS game Zhu Zhu Ninja pets, and nick asked for a wrestler ( I dont even let them watch wrestling on tv but somehow they are into the action figures and they like to pretend wrestle with them)  So those things I am going to write from Santa.  Otherwise we usually just write mommy and daddy.  I never really thought of the whole financial thing though.  My parents always had a ton of presents for me.  Some from santa, some from them, some from rudolph, frosty, the elves, etc.  I dont think I ever paid much attention to who it was from.  Once I knew there was not a real santa I knew my parents paid for everything.  So I dont think it matters what you do when the kids are still believers because once they know there is not a santa they will know the you buy the presents.  I didnt realize how much it really took from my parents until a few years ago when I had kids and had to do it all on my own.  But I was always thankful of what my parents would give me.  We always put the presents out once the kids are in bed and even when I was little I remember when I got close to not believing my mom had me shop and wrap with her and then we left them on a pile in the living room on xmas eve and santa claus picked them up when we were at church and delivered up in the morning.  (not sure what kind of sense that makes now but when I was that age I thought it was magical)  So not sure if I answered your questions completely but I think the plan this yr is to write santa on the two things they asked him for and the rest from us.  PS. santa always drops of xmas pj's under the tree on xmas eve when we go to church too.  Can you believe it???



tigger813 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Gotta pick put our Christmas card photo and send it in to Costco in the next 2 days!



Hi Tracey, I dont think I had a chance to welcome you back.  I hope you had a wonderful trip.  I always thought the xmas cards we got from patients over the years that have disney xmas pictures were so magical.  visiting around xmas time is on my to do list at some point in life.



Rose&Mike said:


> We got to the top of the last hill and Mike said look--there were two deer on the side of the road having dinner! It was so cool. We walked for about a minute just to watch them. Keep in mind this is an Olmstead park, but it is right in the middle of a large city.



Thats sounds like a wonderful run.  I run around my development and its all houses.  The only thing I ever see is some squirrels, crows, and bunnies.  I do enjoy looking at the different homes. Flower gardens in the spring/summer, halloween/xmas decorations in the fall/winter.  I change my route frequently so I am not always looking at the same thing.  It does make my day brighter to just relax and take it all in.  



mikamah said:


> I did 8 miles run/walk this morning, and I felt pretty good after.



Wow 8 miles...this has been your farthest run yet right?  Great job.  Like lisa said I am nervous that I only just completed wk 3 and a 4 mile run.  But I am going to trust the plan I picked and hope that it will be ok to get me over the finish line.  You are doing great!



my3princes said:


> We just got home from my brother's house.  They decided to have Hunter's party there to surprise him.  It was fun.  My mother even made homemade ice cream.  We played some Wii and then all 11 of us sat down and watched Grownups together.  My family had seen it before, but the other six hadn't.  Just as funny the second time
> 
> Dh and I went shopping together this afternoon.  It was his idea.  Mind you he NEVER goes to a store...NEVER.  He wanted to get me some Christmas presents, but didn't want the responsibility of picking things out.  He did pick out some nice things and even though I know everything he bought, I'm happy that he made the effort.



Sounds like a wonderful party and such a good reason to celebrate.  Grown ups is a funny movie...I cracked up at that one.  How nice of Dh to at least go with you to get the things you wanted.  Even though you lost the element of surprise at least you have the things you really want.




tigger813 said:


> Back from a fun Christmas party! One person really noticed my weight loss and said he didn't even recognize me! I've known him for like 20 years now!



Congratulations! That is such a great feeling when you get the compliments.  I sometimes think when people make a fuss its like there saying I looked horrible before but then if no one says anything I get down because I think they didnt notice.  Now I just take the compliments and feel proud of myself and how good I am starting to look.  Glad that you are able to take them as a positive too.  Great job!



cclovesdis said:


> Here's today QOTD of the day.
> 
> QOTD for Sun. 12/12: There has been a lot of discussion about Christmas shopping. If/How is that impacting your weight loss efforts? If you think it's necessary, what change can you make?




I was going to say no but after shawns post I would agree that shopping and eating out sometimes do go hand in hand.  I think one way to change is plan shopping around meals.  Eat dinner and then go or plan to be home by a certain time and have a quick meal planned to prepare.  It really is difficult when you are tired from shopping to not just stop somewhere out to eat.



flipflopmom said:


> Last night wasn't as bad as I had feared emotionally, a few sad moments, a few "elephant in the room" kinda times when we just didn't say what we were thinking, but not too bad.  Caught mom crying one time, but I kept the tears in check!



Glad the party went well.  I hope the PC party goes extra good today.  I wouldnt be upset about over induldging on pineapple it could have been worse.  I hope the belly/hb are feeling better today.



lisah0711 said:


> I'm doing 4 miles today, too.  I'm switching my running schedule from T/Th/Sat or Sun to M/W/F because I think it will be easier for me to keep on track if I can just go to the gym from work.  We have freezing rain here today.  I've resigned myself to training for this race inside on the TM or walking track.  Lots of people have to do that and it turns out just fine.  I'm still apprehensive about the race -- especially when my partner is running twice as far as I am now -- but I am just trusting  that the training will work and I will be just fine.



Did you see my post to kathy?  It makes me nervous too but I think it is just 2 different ways of getting to the same goal.  We all just picked which plan we thought will work best for us and Im sure we all will do awesome.  Im sure you will do fine on the TM!  Running is running!



Rose&Mike said:


> We streamed Julie and Julia last night and Princess and the Frog on Friday. I think the new dvd player was a great choice for us!



Sorry for the yucky weather you are having today.  It is raining here and has been all day on/off.  It is actually warmer out than it has been and I am just thankful it is not snow.  I am hoping we have a mild winter here, but if it does snow I would like a blizzard so I can close the office and stay home.  Otherwise its just a mess.  I loved the movie julie and julia.  Your technological purchases sound dreamy.  I hope you got the shopping in safely today.



SettinSail said:


> I sound like a broken record, but I have not had the best weekend in terms of eating.



I feel the same way shawn.  I know what I should be doing for my eating but I keep slipping down the slope.  I always crawl back up a bit but I just cant seem to get to the top....at least I havent hit the bottom....like you said the old me would have threw in the towel until the new year.  Not happening this time.  I hope your week goes fast and that you are back to the US soon!!!!



keenercam said:


> I am so relieved that things are going so well for me on the new WW plan.



Cam I have to WW meetings on/off for years.  The past few years I followed it on my own but I am still following the plan from many years ago.  It seems like this time it really has changed alot.  I am dying to start fresh with something but just dont have the funds to join online or meetings.  Im glad you are doing well and really liking it.  It sounds very interesting.  Im hoping at some point I can join again and update myself.  Until then as Taryn would say Im keeping on

Ok I feel better now that I am all caught up.  We got the tree up and decorated and the train around the tree.  The kids were very into it this year and I let them pretty much do all the ornaments. Of course it took me a half hour while they were napping to move them all around the tree otherwise it was only the bottom half that was decorated.  We are off shortly to my nana's house for my cousins bday.  The dinner choices are not great but I am going to pick what I eat smartly!  I didnt run twice this wkend for nothing.


----------



## Rose&Mike

So I thought I would give you all a sneak preview of the clip art I am working on for the next challenge. I made an executive decison and we are going to go with Team Mickey and Team Donald. 

All you attorney types--I found the clip art and it says it's from the public domain and I am assuming that means it's ok to use. What do you think?

I would love some opinions, before I put a lot of time into the donald clip art or the main one for the challenge.

Thanks!


----------



## tigger813

NO exercise today but had two protein shakes for 2 of my meals. Also drinking a lot of water today! I will get up early to do the elliptical. There's just so much still to do from the trip. I finally took care of the suitcases at least. All the laundry is done. I'm still feeling overwhelmed but looking forward to having the morning to myself tomorrow except for when redwalker comes by for a walk.

DD2 and I will pick up Christmas cards in the afternoon and run to Trader Joe's before we go to pick up DD1 and I will have her conference. Got a lot of stuff done to catch up on her homework this weekend and study for a test despite not being home much. We were at church twice today so it's been a long day.

I'll be doing the protein shakes twice a day everyday this week so I can reach my goal by Friday. I love the challenge of that and it's TOM starting tomorrow which helps me in a way.

I hope to pick up some Christmas presents tomorrow too for DD2 despite the fact that she'll be with me and DH. Planning on going to Costco and Best Buy. I still have to visit another Best Buy to pick up the Santa Paws stuffed animal that wasn't in the last time I was there. I will try calling them tomorrow morning to see if it has come in yet. Only 1 client so far this week but I will spend time at work hoping for more clients.

Still catching up on shows.

Sorry I haven't been answering QOTD. I will start again with the next challenge!

Good luck to all this week!!!!

TTFN


----------



## donac

Rose I love it.  AM I Team Donald?  That would be my preference. 

Nice job


----------



## Rose&Mike

donac said:


> Rose I love it.  AM I Team Donald?  That would be my preference.
> 
> Nice job



I'm so glad you like it! I would prefer Mickey (though I like Donald, too) so that works out perfectly!

Do you think we need a team clippie too? I can't decide. That makes for a lot of clippies!

We had lentil burgers for dinner. We were cooking together and I told Mike to measure out the lentils, and he used the green ones instead of the red ones--they were supposed to be red lentil burgers. They were delicious, but the point of this is, if you would have told me a year ago that I would have had two different kinds of lentils in my house I would never have believed it!

I probably won't make the Team Donald clippie until later this week. Though if it keeps snowing like this, I might be going into work late! The ice from this morning is gone, but it's been slowing steadily now for about an hour. I'm not sure what they are predicting.

Have a great evening. I am having dinner with a friend tomorrow, so not sure how much I will be around. Hope everyone has a very on plan day!

Lindsay and Cam--I must say that seeing the deer AFTER I had decided to straighten up my attitude meant so much to me. I am soooo not a believer in signs or any of that stuff, just can't after my childhood, but if I did believe, I would say that was definitely a sign.

Almost forgot--we did some shopping today and I tried on some leggings to go with a sweater dress I was thinking about buying and I walked out of the dressing room to show Mike and the salesperson said I could be in an ad for leggings. She is my new BFF. Needless to say, I bought the leggings and the sweater dress.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone! Hope everyone is doing well. This week has been busy with work, so I've been doing work at night after my DS goes to bed, which left me little time for the boards. I should be doing work now, but I just don't feel like it. 

Dylan is doing good with his tubes, but he ended up with another cold right before it was time to go back to daycare last Monday and then by Wednesday his ears were draining. His teacher left it there for me to see. She said the head teachers said it was normal, but I called his doc anyway and they prescribed some antibiotic drops. He hates his ear plugs and fights me as I try to get them in, but after a few minutes I usually get them in good enough for him to take his bath/shower. 

A co-worked brought in her new WW books and my mother bought me the starter set and calculator yesterday, so I think I'm going to read about it and maybe switch over after the first of the year. My DH wants to stick with the old plan since it's working for him. I reached my goal and have been holding there, so I'm hoping to hold until after the holidays and then I think I may add 5 pounds to my goal for the next challenge. I really just need to tone, but maybe striving for those extra 5 pounds will get me where I want to be. 



Cupcaker said:


> He then started talking about our gingerbread house and how we made it together and thats why it was special.  Then he said, and whats even more special is what is underneath this house.  He picked up the house and there was a ring.  Everyone was so shocked as was I.  The tears started coming, the cameras flashing.  He talked about who knows what, I cant remember .  The only thing I remember was promising to always have gingerbread house parties and so on.  He then got on his knee and asked me to marry him.  I could barely squeek out "of course"  we kissed, then all the hugs from everyone came after.  I was shaking for two hours straight in shock.  My grandmother then came out of the house (because she didnt know this was about to happen).  That made me cry even harder as we were hugging.  She was sooo happy for me and Im just crying here right now happy that she was there.



Congratulations  I hope your mom comes around and if not, try not to let it ruin things for you. 

Also, if you're a crazy planner like I am, I have a wedding spreadsheet in excel that I used to plan my wedding 4 years ago. PM me if you want me to email you it. 



goldcupmom said:


> Quick update to let you know that my vein procedure/surgery is now TOMORROW and Friday!!



Hope everything goes well with both of your procedures 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Heres the issues at hand:
> 
> 1. With xmas shopping/donations/kids holiday stuff money is really tight.  I am barely getting enough food to last us so its slim pickins.  So when I went to my nanas on sunday I ate everything because I was so excited to have good food to eat.  We also had a drug rep lunch brought in and I did the same thing.  I think its the feeling of being deprived and then binging.  Not sure how to fix this other than to be more observant of why I am eating the wrong stuff.
> 
> 2. Dh is having BP issues still.  He went to the dr for a recheck on tuesday and his bp was still high.  He is also having physical anxiety symptoms.  waking at night in a sweat, fingers feeling numb, tightness in chest.  She made him immediately stop working for the rest of the week to give him a break.  Luckily his work is being supportive and he told them it was BP related and didnt say anything about anxiety or stress.  He is worried that they will see that as he is too overwhelmed with the job.  So I have been worried about him.
> 
> 3. Ryan has been getting into trouble at his after school program.  Fri there was a note sent home saying he has been joking about private parts and had shaken his bottom at another child.  I asked him what he was saying and he said him and the other boys joke about their nuts.  I couldnt help but to laugh.  I mean hes a 6 year old boy....grown men joke about their nuts all the time.  Im really just making light of it but we are taking it seriously.  Yesterday he got another note saying that the past few days they noticed wet toilet paper getting stuck on the ceiling and walls in the bathroom.  They checked the bathroom after each child and apparently after ryan used it their was wet toilet paper on the ceiling.  I dont know what is going on with him.  He seems bored at the program so I dont know if that is it.  He doesnt do these things at home so Im not sure even what to do other than to tell him this is wrong and not to do it.  He is doing well in kindergarten its just this after school "daycare" that he is having the issues.  Still it stressess me out.
> 
> Thanks for listening once again to my venting.  Im now off to bed so I can do it all again tomorrow.



Sorry to hear about your issues. I hope your husbands BP issues get worked out. I understand how thinking and worrying about BP issues alone can make it worse. 

Hop everything else works itself out soon too 



tigger813 said:


> Had a great sandwich at Earl of Sandwich. Eaten there the last two nights!



Did you try the holiday sandwich? I've seen 2 or 3 pictures of various sandwiches at Earl and they all look yummy 



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone.  I want to quote and post, but don't have time with this laptop mouse, so I'll try to remember what I wanted to say as i read.  We went to the Hospice tree lighting last night and it really is a beautiful ceremony.  It's held outside a bank and a gentleman from the bank does the introduction and as he was talking about hospice and how they helped him and his family this year when his dad passed you could hear his voice cracking, and that was it.  They end it with a beautiful prayer and someone sang Let there be peace on earth, and they have a reception in the bank but we didn't go in this year.  I made a crockpot of chicken corn chowder, so my sisters, bil and niece and nephew came over here for supper.  My sister had lost her atm card, and my bil was freaking out over it, so we had a few good laughs on his account.  After I put michael to bed, I watched the Christmas Shoes, and had a good cleansing cry.  OMG, what a tear jerker.  I almost woke michael up when I went in to kiss and hug him goodnight after that movie.  I feel good today.  I am definitely in a better place this year than I was last year, enjoying the memories more.



Hi Kathy,
Small world, I saw Kevin tonight. I used to work with his mother at DSB for 6 years and every year we get together with another girl from there and the 3 of us meet at S&J's for pizza and drinks. She was telling me how she went this year, because her husband had passed away and how the president of the bank couldn't be there so they asked her son. His dad was a great guy. He worked at the bank for a while too. He was sick for a while, so this is a pretty tough year for them. 



pjlla said:


> Yup, DH came home from the rehab hospital on Tuesday.  He was there for just one week... and it was amazing how far he came in a week. He is still weak and a bit shaky, but getting around on his own.  In fact, I am going to leave him alone for a bit of time today to go pick up some prescriptions and such.  I'm sure he will be fine.



Oh, I'm so glad to hear that your DH is doing well. I have been thinking about you guys 



tigger813 said:


> Got home about an hour ago. Did not eat well today. Had a big piece of dark chocolate caramel from Germany and then had Panda Express at the airport. I had a Bud Light on the plane and ate the Dorito munchie mix. But that was all I ate today.  May hold off my weigh in until Saturday. Gotta get going on my water again.



Oh, how was that place? I drool everytime someone posts a picture of all the caramel treats. 



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 13 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.70% - OctoberBride03
> #9- 0.75% - carmiedog
> #8- 0.94% - disneymom2one
> #7- 1.12% - tggrrstarr
> #6- 1.19 % - corinnak
> #5- 1.21% - MickeyMagic
> #4- 1.40% - KristiMc
> #3- 1.75% - cclovesdis
> #2- 3.42% - Worfiedoodles
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 13 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.49% - mammaU4
> Wear it with pride this week!  :



Yay mammaU4! Great job 



LuvBaloo said:


> *NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*
> 
> carmiedog	5.3
> corinnak	96.2
> Cupcaker	78.8
> disneymom2one	144.3
> Dreamer24	32.3
> dvccruiser76	100.0
> keenercam	25.6
> liesel	26.7
> lisah0711	41.7
> lovedvc	-15.0
> MacG	25.0
> MickeyMagic	34.4
> mikamah	20.0
> mommyof2Pirates	33.0
> momof2gr8kids	39.0
> NC_Tink	21.9
> SettingSail	83.3
> tggrrstarr	65.3
> tigger813	87.9
> tiki23	31.7
> Worfiedoodles	25.3



Great job everyone!


----------



## tigger813

DVCCruiser- DH had the holiday sandwich! It was really good and not too salty. He had it without the cranberry sauce. I had the club and the original. DD1 loved the Caribbean Jerk so today we made some Caribbean Jerk chicken sandwiches and then she will take one to school with her for lunch tomorrow.

Watching Amazing Race finale! Not sure who I want to win!

I have a TON of laundry to fold and take care of! I don't know when I will get everything done! Going to work my butt off in the morning trying to organize presents and hopefully wrap some and whatever else I can do before DD2 gets home and we run up to Costco.  I will probably get the gift cards I need to get tomorrow too! UGH!!!!

Gotta do some online window shopping now!

TTFN


----------



## Octoberbride03

Hi all

Long time no drop in.  But i am still alive and reporting in weights.  I am amazed to say, that even though work leaves me too tired to workout other than walking the dog, that I am still losing almost every week.   

Work at Target is a bear.  And I have 2 more weeks left till Christmas.  Have started applying for jobs outside Target, cause I am DONE. This has been the worst Black friday/ Christmas shopping season for me and I'm ready to go. 

Gave up trying to keep up with the thread awhile ago sadly.  I hope that once Christmas is over I can fully participate in the spring challenge.  I realize I missed the poll on that but if we are signing up, then throw me in.  Only have 10lbs to go to make my original goal,  but I'll keep going till I get there.  

Pjilla:  I did see that your Dh was injured.  I hope that he keeps doing well and your family is in my prayers.

With any luck I'll check back in for the wind-up


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> I've resigned myself to training for this race inside on the TM or walking track.  Lots of people have to do that and it turns out just fine.  I'm still apprehensive about the race -- especially when my partner is running twice as far as I am now -- but I am just trusting  that the training will work and I will be just fine.


I am sure your training will take you to the finishline, just like mine will take me there. There are so many different plans out there, and they all work, as long as you do the training.  We are going to do it!!!  I'm feeling pretty lucky with the weather, and being able to get out and stick to the plan so far.  I also think having each other to run/walk with is going to be a huge motivator for both of us, even if we aren't able to talk much, we will be there to encourage each other along the way.  



Rose&Mike said:


> So I thought I would give you all a sneak preview of the clip art I am working on for the next challenge. I made an executive decison and we are going to go with Team Mickey and Team Donald.


I love this.  I am in awe of your clippie creating ability.  I am so not computer literate.  I think team donald and team mickey is fabulous.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wow 8 miles...this has been your farthest run yet right?  Great job.  Like lisa said I am nervous that I only just completed wk 3 and a 4 mile run.  But I am going to trust the plan I picked and hope that it will be ok to get me over the finish line.  You are doing great!


Thanks Lindsay.  8 is my longest.  I am sure you are going to do absolutely fine.  We still have 11 weeks, and the plans work, so along as we keep up with the training.  I also think we can walk more than run as well if we are struggling.  I know they say the adrenaline of race day will bring you through the extra miles, and I can only imagine the excitement we will feel when we are there.  
Glad you were able to get the tree and the boys had fun.  Good luck with all the services this week.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi Kathy,
> Small world, I saw Kevin tonight. I used to work with his mother at DSB for 6 years and every year we get together with another girl from there and the 3 of us meet at S&J's for pizza and drinks. She was telling me how she went this year, because her husband had passed away and how the president of the bank couldn't be there so they asked her son. His dad was a great guy. He worked at the bank for a while too. He was sick for a while, so this is a pretty tough year for them.


Wow, it is a small world.  I felt so sad for him, it's such a tough time, that first year.   Did you grow up here too?  I grew up in beverly, but have been here for almost 7 years now.  It is such a great town and community.  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Sun. 12/12: There has been a lot of discussion about Christmas shopping. If/How is that impacting your weight loss efforts? If you think it's necessary, what change can you make?


Before i had michael, I would have said definitely.  I'd plan a day to shop with friends, starting out with coffee and danish, and a lunch usually at the mall restaurant, with a couple celebratory drinks, and dessert, but now, definitely not.  I tend to fit my shopping in when i get out of work early, or I'll run to target or walmart in the morning before work, and it's not really an all day affair.  I'm actually planning to finish completely this tuesday. 

*Taryn*- Glad the family gathering went ok.  Hope you had a successful pc party tonight. 

*Cam*- It's so great to see you posting and feeling better, and I am thrilled that ww is working so well for you.  I'm so excited for you and happy you'll be entering a new decade.  Glad you looked at the positives of the new coat and are going to enjoy how good it looks on you.

*Shawn*It's a tough time of year to stay on track all the time, and even if we sway every weekend, or a little everyday, we are still coming here, and we are still trying our best, and we are not perfect, but we are trying, and by trying, we are doing better than if we completely gave up and started fresh after the holidays, so keep on coming here, and venting and getting back on track, and doing all you can to be the healthiest you can be, and you will be far better off than if you stopped talking about it.  Hang in there.  It's a busy time, you've got a lot going on, a big trip home, and lots of celebrating to do too.


----------



## mikamah

Hey, I wasn't done posting, but hit something and posted.   I had a very productive day, after a rough start.  We tried to do a christmas card photoshoot in front of the christmas tree with michael and fredward the guinea pig, but it was cut short when fredward bit michael good, and he ended up in tears.  He was able to laugh about it later, but we didn't try to take the pic again.  I ended up ordering a collage card from walmart.com and used several pics from the past year.  It came out cute.  
We had some friend over for coffee after ccd, and then michael went home with them and I got some cleaning and organizing done, and baked a couple batches of cookies and then I went to pick up michael and we stayed for dinner and played some wii- just dance.  Got a little bonus exercise, which will help with the cookie dough and cookies I ate for lunch.

Off to bed now.  Have a great evening, and a healthy monday.


----------



## donac

Just a short note this morning.  

I probably won't be back today.  My friend's father died on Friday morning and I have to go to the wake this afternoon.  Then I just opened my email and another friend's father died last night.  

Rose we won't need a joint clippie.  One for each team is fine.  

Kathy that is a great story about the picture.  I am glad Michael is okay. 

dvccruiser76  I am glad your son is doing okay since the tubes went in. I would think the first couple of times you have problems will be a challenge but you will get used to things. 

Off to get to school Have a great day everyone.


----------



## cclovesdis

Some very quick replies and the QOTD will be in the next post. Last night was long and I wasn't able to get back on here. I feel bad.



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Sun. 12/12: There has been a lot of discussion about Christmas shopping. If/How is that impacting your weight loss efforts? If you think it's necessary, what change can you make?
> 
> Mini-Challenge: Make a list of anything you can think of that needs to be done by this Friday.



I'm not sure that it is impacting my weight loss, but it is impacting my stress level. I am definitely starting earlier next year.

*Taryn*: Glad Sat. night went better than expected and  for the next time.

Hope your PC show went very well!

*Lindsay*: How is DH doing? 




lisah0711 said:


> CC, Bird's Eye SteamFresh frozen vegetables are really good.  No prep, cook fast, and you can eat a whole bag by yourself for about 100 calories.  Frozen vegetables keep their nutritional value very well, too, since they are frozen out in the field.



Thanks! 

You are training so diligently for the Princess, I'm sure you'll be fine! 

*Rose*:  for no more Malware.

*Shawn*: You are doing great! I'm planning to aim to maintain between challenges. I often lose the week of Christmas, but not necessarily the weeks before or after the holiday. Sometimes I feel like maintaining is underrated, but I believe that maintaining while losing will help you once you reach goal. 

Love your reply to the QOTD! 



keenercam said:


> CC  How wonderful that you already have a special assignment and that your supervisors must have already tuned in to your special talents for teaching and helping others. I hope it is very satisfying to you.



Thanks!  You rock too! 

So happy to hear that you love the new WW plan! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Im sure we all will do awesome.



I know all of you will! 



Rose&Mike said:


> So I thought I would give you all a sneak preview of the clip art I am working on for the next challenge. I made an executive decison and we are going to go with Team Mickey and Team Donald.



Love the names and the clip art! 

*Tracey*: PD for more clients this week and a great loss! 




Rose&Mike said:


> Almost forgot--we did some shopping today and I tried on some leggings to go with a sweater dress I was thinking about buying and I walked out of the dressing room to show Mike and the salesperson said I could be in an ad for leggings. She is my new BFF. Needless to say, I bought the leggings and the sweater dress.



 Awesome!

*dvccruiser*: Glad DS is doing well  and  for your business! 

Hi *Maureen*! Good to hear from you.  on work.  for your job search!

*Kathy*:  for finishing your shopping. Love Christmas card idea!  We've been receiving so many collages this year.


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD for Mon. 12/13: What, if any exercise, to have planned for today?

Mini-Challenge: Exercise for 30 minutes today.

Have a great day today!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning! It's so windy here! We only got a couple of inches, but it's blowing all over the place. School is cancelled, I am guessing as much because it's so cold and windy as anything.

Dona--sorry about your friends. I will just make one more clippie!

Maureen (octoberbride)--I worked at target when Tom was in middle school. In seasonal and toys. Yep, the holidays are crazy! More crazy was our hr person and how awful she was. She consistently over scheduled me. I finally just quit. 40 hours a week is not part time. I hope you find something new soon!

Kathy--I hope Michael has recovered from his hamster bite!

CC--Don't feel bad about not getting on a lot. It is a very crazy time of the year!

And I wanted to say--I think that anyone that is able to maintain or even have a modest loss over the holidays, should consider that a huge success! Think about where you were this time last year. I know where I was, and I was not eating lentil burgers for dinner!

Remember, you don't have to be perfect all the time. You just have to do the best you can at any given time. If you are still drinking your water and getting in your exercise, that is a success! If you are making a conscious decision to only eat x amount of treats and you stick to it, that is a success! If you make a plan for eating fruits and veggies and you stick to it, that is a success! Just do the best you can between now and the end of the year. Make a plan for things that you know you will have success with. I agree with CC that maintaining while losing is a valuable lesson--being able to see what you can and cannot eat to maintain your weight helps when it is time to do it full time.

Having said all that, I hope everyone has a great end to the challenge!

QOTD--I am doing strength after work for an hour. If I leave work on time, I will try the elliptical. We'll see how my knee behaves.

Have a good day!


----------



## tigger813

Morning all!

Got in 2 miles this morning. Finished watching BL from last Tuesday though I knew who was in the finals. Feeling good about the upcoming week! Actually lost a bit of weight this weekend so I'm off to a good start. Running to the wellness center to get a jump on my day this morning. DD1 is fighting me to get up. I was hoping to go early this morning with her. Her lunch is made. I only need to fix a snack for DD2.

I'll check in later between cleaning, wrapping and organizing!

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

Good Morning friends!!

I just have a few minutes, but I wanted to hop on and try to play catch up.  I only went back a few pages though..... too much happening on here lately!

Tracey.... welcome back!  I hope your trip was spectacular!

Kathy.... Sorry Michael got bit... our GP's only nipped when they were scared... maybe the flash was too much for him?  And nice job keeping up with the running, despite the weather!  The Princess should be SO exciting for you!

Taryn.... hope things are going well with PC.  Hope the weather didn't put a big damper on your weekend party.

Jeanette.... CONGRATULATIONS!!  Exciting times ahead for you!

Dona..... sorry you are getting so much sad news lately. 

Rose....... leggings?  really?  You must look HOT!!  And the clippie looks great (I'm putting out a preference now to be on Team Mickey.... but honestly, I'll be happy anywhere!)


Everyone else.... I promise, I read your posts!   to those going through medical issues and financial issues and "kid" issues!  It is a difficult time of year, stress-wise, even if it is a happy time.  The holiday stresses can really add up!  Let's all take a moment to try and relax and let go of some of the smaller things and appreciate each other and what we do have.... health, love, peace, etc.  

Thanks to ALL OF YOU who have been so supportive with your prayers, hugs, and kind words as my DH continues to recover.  Cam, you were RIGHT!  Being the caretaker is VERY stressful and exhausting.  But thankfully he is getting better every day.  I had to leave him home with DS for a long period of time over the weekend (while I took DD to her swim meet) and it made me a bit apprehensive.... but it went fine.  And thankfully DH's sister and BIL came to visit yesterday for several hours, so that gave DS a break.    It isn't so much that DH needs constant care, but I just don't want him to be alone much yet.  

As far as Christmas goes.... I've got about half of my shopping done.  I'm not really worrying about my parents or DH... as long as I have stuff for the kids I'll feel okay.  DS is mostly done, but I'm struggling with what to buy for DD.  

We have a tree, but it has no decorations.  Nothing is wrapped, there will be NO cards sent this year, the house is a bit of a disaster.... oh well.  Christmas will still arrive, we will all be here at home, healthy (or relatively so) and happy to be together.  That is what is most important, right??  Thankfully my kids are old enough to appreciate the situation and be understanding if Christmas isn't "just so".  

DD had a GREAT swimming weekend!  She got personal best times in almost every event!  And she qualified for States in two events at her HS meet on Friday night!  She was swimming like a CHAMP!  I was thrilled for her.  And I was thrilled with her attitude.... even when she isn't swimming her best, she never lets her attitude get the better of her.... and that can't be said for everyone on her team.  'Nuf said.

I was doing well on the scale, but had a bit of a disasterous run-in with some trail mix and Lindt chocolates this weekend.  I think I can still pull it together and maintain this week, but I feel like garbage today.  That stupid trail mix is sitting like rocks in my gut.  That'll teach me to leave a jar of trail mix within reach in the car during a 90 minute drive!!  I had a big glass of fresh carrot juice with breakfast (DH isn't the only one enjoying fresh juice lately!) and hopefully that will perk up my system and get things cleared up!! 

Did I tell you all that my HS boyfriend found me on FB??  Talk about a blast from the past!!  And he was all like "you still look like you did in HS!"  Little does he know that I looked a lot different 90 pounds and three years ago!  Ha, ha.... let him think that I never put on a pound!  (Although honestly, I don't think I was ever this slim in HS!)  It was SO STRANGE and surreal.... I haven't kept in touch with ANYONE from HS... so to hear from him was just ..... WEIRD!  But we shared stories from the past 28-ish years and it was nice to hear that he was doing well. He came from a strange broken family and my parents never had any hopes that he would amount to anything.  But he has worked his butt off and joined the reserves and put himself through undergrad school on the GI bill and then law school working nights and weekends.  He is married with two adorable girls!  I am so pleased for him.  And he told me that I "helped make him the man he is today"!!  What a compliment!  Anyone else ever get back in touch with any old loves from HS or college?  Was is super weird?

Well... time to get DH up and moving!  He is sleeping in the bed now and seems to be getting some good rest.  But he wants to shower today and that will take some time and energy!  And the VNA is coming at noon, so I want to at least have some lights on the tree by then!  And I have thoughts that there MAY be a run on the schedule for me today!  No excuses about the cold because it is in the 40's here today!  And I KNOW I will feel much better just to get out there, even if I only do a few miles.  It has honestly been WEEKS since I ran even an inch!  I'm kinda craving a good run!  (wait... who said that??? couldn't be me!)

Holiday love and hugs to everyone!  You are truly a special bunch of folks, no matter WHAT the scale says this week!  You are all kind and caring and considerate.  You are smart and motivated and determined to make yourselves better!  I will say, again, that I feel SO LUCKY to be part of this family.  Wish we could have a holiday party together!  Sort of sad we are all so far apart, geographically.  

TTYL...................P


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I did 2 miles on the elliptical at 5:15 and then redwalker and I did about 3 miles in my neighborhood around 10.

Just had TJs pork potstickers for lunch and I will have a protein shake for supper.

Heading out to shop in about 30 minutes so I had better make DD2s lunch so it can have time to cool!  Printed out my amazon wish list so I can compare prices. One thing DD2 wants is on sale so I will have to try and get it without her noticing!  Need to get most of my shopping done over the next few days so I can mail it to NC and VT!

Better make a list so I don't forget anything like I did the other day!

TTFN


----------



## Cupcaker

Hello everyone.  Lets just say I havent been OP lately and gained back 2 pounds   this wedding stuff and holiday parties is making me eat more than I would want to and not exercise!  Well I went to go look at venues this weekend.  Disneyland was my first stop.  We went backstage to go look at the Animation Building in California Adventure.  I also looked at some of the ballrooms they have at the hotels.  The animation building is my first choice, but it comes with a big price tag, however less headaches in terms of planning.  We then went to look at some other places non-Disney.  What I found out is that I do not like halls/ballrooms, whatever theyre called.  I checked out a restored 1930's theater, a restaurant, and an outdoor venue.  I really like retro/vintage things, so the art deco theater appealed to me.  I then researched some venues around the area that are from the 1930's.  I came up with more theaters, restaurants, a train station, and a horse race track.  I like how these places are not traditional, but have lots of character.  They are definitely memorable.  They also cost less.  However, lots of headaches involved with trying to create an entire wedding from the ground up.  I would have to get vendors for every single part of the wedding.  May even have to hire a wedding planner just to handle the nitty gritty.  Sorry for the long book.  As you can tell, its something thats really on my mind and driving me crazy.  My attention should be on my weight loss, but these decisions are starting to stress me out 

Hope everyone has a good day 

P- Im glad things are good.  Congrats to DD for qualifying for states.  Wow really talk about a blast from the past.  Thats so nice what he had to say.  I hope you are able to get your run in.  It will be nice me time.

Lindsay- So sorry to hear about DHs nana.

Rose-  Sounds like you had a nice run.  You had me laughing with your leggings experience.  Your hot!

Kathy- santa by the sea festival sounds cool!

Deb- Im glad you celebrated Hunters anniversary.  Thats a great thing to celebrate.

Lisa- good luck with the training.  I think with all the running you are doing, you will be fine.

Shawn-  good luck with your homework.  Im very impressed with the jumping rope inside.  

Cam- Thanks! Glad WW is really working for you.  Im happy you got the wedding of your dreams.  You look great in your pictures!

Dvccruiser76- I am definitely one of those crazy organized types.  I will pm you soon.  Glad Dylan has been doing well.  So far weve heard good things about the new WW plan, hope it works well for you too.

 to everyone.  We only have a few more days to the end of the challenge.  YOU CAN DO IT.


----------



## pjlla

Cupcaker said:


> Hello everyone.  Lets just say I havent been OP lately and gained back 2 pounds   this wedding stuff and holiday parties is making me eat more than I would want to and not exercise!  Well I went to go look at venues this weekend.  Disneyland was my first stop.  We went backstage to go look at the Animation Building in California Adventure.  I also looked at some of the ballrooms they have at the hotels.  The animation building is my first choice, but it comes with a big price tag, however less headaches in terms of planning.  We then went to look at some other places non-Disney.  What I found out is that I do not like halls/ballrooms, whatever theyre called.  I checked out a restored 1930's theater, a restaurant, and an outdoor venue.  I really like retro/vintage things, so the art deco theater appealed to me.  I then researched some venues around the area that are from the 1930's.  I came up with more theaters, restaurants, a train station, and a horse race track.  I like how these places are not traditional, but have lots of character.  They are definitely memorable.  They also cost less.  However, lots of headaches involved with trying to create an entire wedding from the ground up.  I would have to get vendors for every single part of the wedding.  May even have to hire a wedding planner just to handle the nitty gritty.  Sorry for the long book.  As you can tell, its something thats really on my mind and driving me crazy. * My attention should be on my weight loss, but these decisions are starting to stress me out *



You're attention is right where it should be... on planning your perfect day!  I'm envious that you know what you want.  We went with the "standard" country club ballroom, and while it was very pretty, it was also very.... bland.  Nothing memorable, nothing super special.  My niece's wedding reception was in an old boat hangar (is that what you call it with boats and planes both??).  It was so cool!  It had these old wood floors and huge high ceilings and big beams and such.  It was all decorated up with white twinkle lights and white tulle and fabric and big tables.  The table decor was beachy (she lives on Cape Cod)... blue and green sea glass, shells, ceramic star fish.... LOVELY!! Classy and funky and pretty and memorable!  And much more memorable than my beige walls, beige carpets, pale pink candles, etc.  I loved my wedding day and I did the best I could with the budget and knowledge I had at the time, but I would do it so much differently now!  I wanted something UNIQUE at the time and I allowed other people to talk me out of it!  But I didn't let them talk me out of wearing a pink gown and I've NEVER regretted that decision!!  Honestly, I've told DD over and over.... the only things I regret about my wedding day are the things that I let other people decide on and the things I let other people talk me into!!  GO with your heart!!!! 

On here for a second time today.... new record for me!!  DH finally let me cut the rest of his hair.  He had an OR haircut from the surgery, but he has been hesitant on letting me cut (shave) the rest to match.  But he finally did today and it looks so much better.  But he said he feels like Samson.... he got his hair cut and lost his strength!  But I suppose that makes me Delilah and she was HOT!!  

He is up and showered and dressed and waiting for the VNA to come (they are late.... nothing new).  This was my FB status for today....

Kids off to school - check
DH up, showered, dressed - check
Healthy breakfast made and eaten - check
5 mile run - check (well... mostly run... walked the hills)
3 loads of laundry moving along - check
Life finally feeling back to "normal"!  - check

Still far behind on the Christmas stuff, but I'm trying not to sweat it.  I might get a bit of shopping done today.  DS has a follow up with the Naturopath/Homeopathic doctor today for his skin.  Hoping to hit the grocery store and maybe a few other stores before we head home again.  DD will be here with DH, so I will have a bit of time to play with.

It felt SO GOOD to be out running again today.  I still don't love it but it made me feel so "normal" again!  I pushed to do 6 miles, but bladder issues shortened it to 5.  And it definitely kicked my butt, but I walked the uphills and held my own.  Time wasn't great, but I didn't really care.  I felt "in control" again!  What a great feeling.

TTYL.................P


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Hi all ,

This is going to be a short post today.  P - It's awfully good to see you around again  

Hugs to all that need them 

I got to my 3 miles today, but it was TOUGH, super, super tough.  And I think I might have over-did it again so I may hold at a 35 minute run for a couple of weeks. Slowing down and intervals may be the way to go once I hit the 2.85 mile mark, I may have to give it a shot.

Eating has been good today, was pretty good during the weekend, and I'm still  my water.

Christmas question:  We just starting our Santa Christmas' for our family so not much has really evolved yet. So far DS thinks that Santa is only around to eat cookies and drink chocolate milk (he hasn't quite grasped the gift part yet, but he's got the leaving milk and cookies out part down ) 

I'm so excited I just purchased DH's gift online.  I got him the Nike+ and an armband to hold his IPhone while he runs. I hope he likes it.  He's one of those that likes to have the "toys" for his hobbies 

Hope everyone has a great evening! Hopefully I'll be able to post more tomorrow.

Nicole


----------



## lisah0711

Good afternoon all!  

Well, it's one of "those" Mondays for me.  I still have lots to do but am taking a break because I deserve it!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, I have had one reply disappear, if this one goes, I'm giving up for now!



Bummer!  Darn that poof fairy anyway!    She tried to get me, too, but luckily I remembered to cut and paste!  



SettinSail said:


> The old me would say screw it until after the Holidays but I'm wise enough to know now that could mean going backwards 10 pounds or so.  I need to keep myself in line as many days as possible!



This shows that you are making that lifestyle change that will help you to get where you want to be and stay there! 

I'm so excited for you -- only five days now!  



keenercam said:


> I am so relieved that things are going so well for me on the new WW plan.  I am a person who enjoys new beginnings and actually sometimes needs a new start in order to put the negativity aside and give myself a break about what I view as failures.  So far, things are going well and I am seeing small losses on the scale almost every day.  I should hit a new decade at Thursday's WI and that will be very validating for me.



Ooo, Cam, I can't wait to celebrate your new decade with you!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Like lisa said I am nervous that I only just completed wk 3 and a 4 mile run.  But I am going to trust the plan I picked and hope that it will be ok to get me over the finish line.  *You are doing great*!



So are you, Lindsay!    We will all be fine at the Princess.  



Rose&Mike said:


> So I thought I would give you all a sneak preview of the clip art I am working on for the next challenge. I made an executive decison and we are going to go with Team Mickey and Team Donald.



I love the Team Mickey clippie, Rose!    My only suggestion is to try bolding the lettering to see if that crisps it up a bit.  As you have probably noticed, clippies live on forever and ever on the Disboards.  Team clippies are plenty.  I don't think we need one for the challenge.



tigger813 said:


> I hope to pick up some Christmas presents tomorrow too for DD2 despite the fact that she'll be with me and DH. Planning on going to Costco and Best Buy. I still have to visit another Best Buy to pick up the Santa Paws stuffed animal that wasn't in the last time I was there. I will try calling them tomorrow morning to see if it has come in yet.



How did that shopping with DD around work, Tracey?



donac said:


> Rose I love it.  AM I Team Donald?  That would be my preference.





Rose&Mike said:


> I'm so glad you like it! I would prefer Mickey (though I like Donald, too) so that works out perfectly!



Well, that did work out nicely, didn't it?  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope everyone is doing well. This week has been busy with work, so I've been doing work at night after my DS goes to bed, which left me little time for the boards. *I should be doing work now, but I just don't feel like it*.



I can so totally relate!    Glad that your DS is doing better.  



Octoberbride03 said:


> Long time no drop in.  But i am still alive and reporting in weights.  I am amazed to say, that even though work leaves me too tired to workout other than walking the dog, that I am still losing almost every week.



 Hi Maureen!  Nice to see you!    Great job keeping up the weight loss in spite of your crazy busy work!  



mikamah said:


> Hey, I wasn't done posting, but hit something and posted.   I had a very productive day, after a rough start.  We tried to do a christmas card photoshoot in front of the christmas tree with michael and fredward the guinea pig, but it was cut short when fredward bit michael good, and he ended up in tears.  He was able to laugh about it later, but we didn't try to take the pic again.  I ended up ordering a collage card from walmart.com and used several pics from the past year.  It came out cute.



Too bad about Fredward biting Michael.  Fredward probably felt bad about it, too.  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Mon. 12/13: What, if any exercise, to have planned for today?
> 
> Mini-Challenge: Exercise for 30 minutes today.



Well, I had hopes of switching my running schedule this week to M/W/F but that is not going to happen baring a miracle or my walking out of the office in a snit (which could happen ).  Some days are like that!  



pjlla said:


> The holiday stresses can really add up!  Let's all take a moment to try and relax and let go of some of the smaller things and appreciate each other and what we do have.... health, love, peace, etc.



You are so right, Pamela!  



Cupcaker said:


> Hello everyone.  Lets just say I havent been OP lately and gained back 2 pounds   this wedding stuff and holiday parties is making me eat more than I would want to and not exercise!  Well I went to go look at venues this weekend.  Disneyland was my first stop.  We went backstage to go look at the Animation Building in California Adventure.  I also looked at some of the ballrooms they have at the hotels.  The animation building is my first choice, but it comes with a big price tag, however less headaches in terms of planning.  We then went to look at some other places non-Disney.  What I found out is that I do not like halls/ballrooms, whatever theyre called.  I checked out a restored 1930's theater, a restaurant, and an outdoor venue.  I really like retro/vintage things, so the art deco theater appealed to me.  I then researched some venues around the area that are from the 1930's.  I came up with more theaters, restaurants, a train station, and a horse race track.  I like how these places are not traditional, but have lots of character.  They are definitely memorable.  They also cost less.  However, lots of headaches involved with trying to create an entire wedding from the ground up.  I would have to get vendors for every single part of the wedding.  May even have to hire a wedding planner just to handle the nitty gritty.  Sorry for the long book.  As you can tell, its something thats really on my mind and driving me crazy.  My attention should be on my weight loss, but these decisions are starting to stress me out



Jeanette, sounds like some interesting venues for weddings that you've found.  I absolutely love Animation Courtyard.  I can sit in there for hours -- it's a great place to cool down on those hot California days, too.  
It is stressful while you figure all this stuff out but when it is all said and done it is something that you will remember for the rest of your life.   

Two NSVs for me today.  Went to the ob/gyn and boy were they happy to see the numbers on the scale.    And my size 20 work pants I got two weeks ago -- haven't even received the bill yet -- are almost too big!  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## lisah0711

mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> This is going to be a short post today.  P - It's awfully good to see you around again
> 
> Hugs to all that need them
> 
> I got to my 3 miles today, but it was TOUGH, super, super tough.  And I think I might have over-did it again so I may hold at a 35 minute run for a couple of weeks. Slowing down and intervals may be the way to go once I hit the 2.85 mile mark, I may have to give it a shot.
> 
> Eating has been good today, was pretty good during the weekend, and I'm still  my water.



Hi Nicole!    I can't run for 35 minutes straight or anything even close.  Intervals can help you to run farther and faster than you thought you could.


----------



## dvccruiser76

mikamah said:


> Wow, it is a small world.  I felt so sad for him, it's such a tough time, that first year.   Did you grow up here too?  I grew up in beverly, but have been here for almost 7 years now.  It is such a great town and community.



Hee hee, I am a complete townie  I lived on Locust street for 28 years then moved to Ash street with my DH where we've been since 2005. 



donac said:


> I probably won't be back today.  My friend's father died on Friday morning and I have to go to the wake this afternoon.  Then I just opened my email and another friend's father died last night.



Oh no, sorry to hear that. This is such a tough time to lose someone. Hugs to you and both your friends  



mikamah said:


> Hey, I wasn't done posting, but hit something and posted.   I had a very productive day, after a rough start.  We tried to do a christmas card photoshoot in front of the christmas tree with michael and fredward the guinea pig, but it was cut short when fredward bit michael good, and he ended up in tears.  He was able to laugh about it later, but we didn't try to take the pic again.  I ended up ordering a collage card from walmart.com and used several pics from the past year.  It came out cute.



Sorry to hear that Michael got bit. I got a collage card this year from a friend and it was great. I might have to do that next year. We actually did the full family photo and getting both DH and DS to smile in the same photo was quite the challenge. I'd like to get a good pic from our cruise in May, but it might be too far from Christmas to use since DS will probably change a lot by then, but maybe if we used it in a collage it would work. 



pjlla said:


> DD had a GREAT swimming weekend!  She got personal best times in almost every event!  And she qualified for States in two events at her HS meet on Friday night!  cleared up!!



Glad to hear that your DH is doing better. And yay for your DD  It's great to have something so great cheering you up along the way and it's great to cheer her up as well. 



Cupcaker said:


> Hello everyone.  Lets just say I havent been OP lately and gained back 2 pounds   this wedding stuff and holiday parties is making me eat more than I would want to and not exercise!  Well I went to go look at venues this weekend.  Disneyland was my first stop.  We went backstage to go look at the Animation Building in California Adventure.  I also looked at some of the ballrooms they have at the hotels.  The animation building is my first choice, but it comes with a big price tag, however less headaches in terms of planning.
> 
> Dvccruiser76- I am definitely one of those crazy organized types.  I will pm you soon.  Glad Dylan has been doing well.  So far weve heard good things about the new WW plan, hope it works well for you too.



A Disney wedding  I hope it all works out for you. I would be in heaven. I've decided I'll have my 25th vow renewals Disney style, but that's far off in the distance 

P.S. The spreadsheet has been emailed!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Christmas question:  We just starting our Santa Christmas' for our family so not much has really evolved yet. So far DS thinks that Santa is only around to eat cookies and drink chocolate milk (he hasn't quite grasped the gift part yet, but he's got the leaving milk and cookies out part down )



Now that made me laugh  How old is your DS? Is this something I have to look forward to? Mine is only 17 months old.


And, if anyone is on the WW, might I say the new WW coffee cakes are freakin incredible  Maybe I was just starving, but I could have eaten all 4 in the box. They even have a yummy cinnamon filling.


----------



## tggrrstarr

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Friday, 12/10: What is your favorite dairy product or substitute?
> 
> Mini-Challenge: Enjoy your favorite dairy serving and 1 other serving of dairy today.


I am not much of a milk or cheese person, so I am gonna have to go with yogurt.  I've also been eating a lot of eggbeaters.



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Sun. 12/12: There has been a lot of discussion about Christmas shopping. If/How is that impacting your weight loss efforts? If you think it's necessary, what change can you make?
> 
> Mini-Challenge: Make a list of anything you can think of that needs to be done by this Friday.
> 
> Replies in the next post.



Haven't even started yet.  I think most of my shopping this year is gonna be gift cards, so that can be done with my grocery shopping.



flipflopmom said:


> Food - omgoodness.  SOOO much.  I ended up overindulging more on pineapple than anything, which I guess is good, but ended up with serious heartburn this am??



I love pineapple!  It could be the acid.  My newest tea from Teavana is Pineapple Kona Pop.  OMG, it is sooo yummy!



 Octoberbride03 said:


> Work at Target is a bear.  And I have 2 more weeks left till Christmas.  Have started applying for jobs outside Target, cause I am DONE. This has been the worst Black friday/ Christmas shopping season for me and I'm ready to go.


This is definitely the time of year I want to quit retail!  We probably aren't nearly as busy as you though, good luck!



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Mon. 12/13: What, if any exercise, to have planned for today?
> 
> Mini-Challenge: Exercise for 30 minutes today.
> 
> Have a great day today!



Snow shoveling.  House cleaning.  Laundry.  Do these count?

I let my DH take the car today so I wouldn't have to deal with driving in the snow.  Its not supposed to stop til Wednesday.  I am so ready for spring!  I wanted to go to the gym, but I figured a full day of housework would be a decent substitute.  


So I found something horrible in my mailbox today.  A grand jury summons for my husband for January 4th.  First, its on my birthday, which I can deal with.  Second and most importantly, it is two weeks before our WDW trip, and grand jury duty is a four month long process!  I know we can write a request for postponement, so I really really hope that works out.  I am kinda freaking out a little.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> So I thought I would give you all a sneak preview of the clip art I am working on for the next challenge. I made an executive decison and we are going to go with Team Mickey and Team Donald.



I love it!  I would love to be team mickey...no hard feelings about donald, but I am a mickey lover at heart!



Rose&Mike said:


> Almost forgot--we did some shopping today and I tried on some leggings to go with a sweater dress I was thinking about buying and I walked out of the dressing room to show Mike and the salesperson said I could be in an ad for leggings. She is my new BFF. Needless to say, I bought the leggings and the sweater dress.



Thats a great story about the lentils rose.  There are alot of things now that I am trying that I like and never thought I would.  You can surprise yourself sometimes.

I bet that felt awesome to have those compliments.  I really want to get a sweater dress but I dont think my body is ready for one yet.  Maybe next year.  I think they are so cute and I bet you look great!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Dylan is doing good with his tubes, but he ended up with another cold right before it was time to go back to daycare last Monday and then by Wednesday his ears were draining.



I freaked out the first time that happened to.  I guess that is what they are made to do.  Drain the fluid out so it doesnt build up behind the ear drum and get infected.  It is a real pain to do the drops and the plugs but its better than the infections and antibiotics.  The joys of having the kids in daycare huh.  I can tell you that after a year or so they rarely get sick.  So hang in there.



Octoberbride03 said:


> I am still losing almost every week.



Great job on the steady losses especially with being so busy.  Hope to talk to you more next challenge.



mikamah said:


> We tried to do a christmas card photoshoot in front of the christmas tree with michael and fredward the guinea pig, but it was cut short when fredward bit michael good, and he ended up in tears.



awww poor michael.  Somethings just never go as planned.  Hope he feels better.  Glad you still got a nice card made!



cclovesdis said:


> *Lindsay*: How is DH doing?



He seems to be doing better.  Friday night and sat he just sat here with a blank stare and tears and I was a bit worried but yesterday and today he was more himself.  Once we get through tomorrow I think he will feel better.  I think hes come to terms with it and realizes she is in a better place.
Thank you so much for asking



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Mon. 12/13: What, if any exercise, to have planned for today?
> 
> Mini-Challenge: Exercise for 30 minutes today.
> 
> Have a great day today!



Well since I am just reading this now I will reply for tomorrow.  I plan to get out and do a 40 min run tomorrow morning before the services.




Rose&Mike said:


> And I wanted to say--I think that anyone that is able to maintain or even have a modest loss over the holidays, should consider that a huge success! Think about where you were this time last year. I know where I was, and I was not eating lentil burgers for dinner!



Rose that was such an eye opener for me to read this.  I have been getting so frustrated because I am becoming a maintainer this past month vs a loser.  It made me reflect that this time last year I was unhealthy, eating junk, and the only running I did was to my car if it was raining.  I am now happy if I can maintain and maybe loose a lb or two from now to Jan 1st.  Even if I dont meet my goal by the princess I will still be better off and more fit than I have been in years....and it wont all end there.



pjlla said:


> Did I tell you all that my HS boyfriend found me on FB??  Talk about a blast from the past!!  Anyone else ever get back in touch with any old loves from HS or college?  Was is super weird?



A few years ago my HS bf contacted me.  He got my email from someone else he ran into.  He was the only other guy I ever had a long term relationship with....we had dated for 6 years.  At first it brought back some old feelings (for a few seconds).  Then I unlike your ex I realized that mine was still a loser and thats why I finally called it quits with him in the first place.  It was wierd and I felt a bit guilty for even talking to him by email but in the end I think it put a bit of closure in my mind as I often thought about how he was and what he was doing with himself.  It made me realize that I made the right decision years ago to move on.  Im glad yours was a positive interaction and that he appreciated you and what you did for him.  

On a different note:  Im glad dh is doing well and Im sure no one will mind the "different" christmas this year.  In the grand scheme of things if you dont have the cards/cookies/gifts etc its ok.  At least you all still have each other right? 



Cupcaker said:


> Well I went to go look at venues this weekend.  Disneyland was my first stop.



Feel free to blab away about your wedding....its once in your life that the show is all about you...enjoy it!  All the choices sounds so good.  I love your vintage ideas but can understand how much work will need to go into some of them.  In the end make the decision that you and dh are happy with and forget about the rest.  Dont settle until you find that special place....like they say with your dress....soon as you see it you will know!



pjlla said:


> It felt SO GOOD to be out running again today.  I still don't love it but it made me feel so "normal" again!  I pushed to do 6 miles, but bladder issues shortened it to 5.  And it definitely kicked my butt, but I walked the uphills and held my own.  Time wasn't great, but I didn't really care.  I felt "in control" again!  What a great feeling.
> 
> TTYL.................P



Great Job P....didnt think you would hear yourself say that about running huh  See maybe you really were enjoying it more than you thought.



lisah0711 said:


> Two NSVs for me today.  Went to the ob/gyn and boy were they happy to see the numbers on the scale.    And my size 20 work pants I got two weeks ago -- haven't even received the bill yet -- are almost too big!
> 
> Have a great evening all!



Great job Lisa....those are wonderful things to feel happy and proud of.  Good for you.



mizzoutiger76 said:


> I got to my 3 miles today, but it was TOUGH, super, super tough.  And I think I might have over-did it again so I may hold at a 35 minute run for a couple of weeks. Slowing down and intervals may be the way to go once I hit the 2.85 mile mark, I may have to give it a shot.



When I first started I thought in order to really be a runner and get faster you had to run the whole thing.  Now that I convinced myself its ok to do intervals I am getting faster than I ever was.  I am currently doing 3min run/2min walk.  I am finding that I am keeping a 11:30-12:00/mile pace even for my longer runs.  Before If I ran more than 3 miles my pace would fall closer to 13 or 14.  Give it a try and see how it feels.  There are many ways to do intervals.  1/1, 3/2, 4/1, run 1 mile walk 2 min, etc.  Do what works for you.  A rule I tried before was when I felt like I was struggling I would stop and walk for a minute.  I noticed when I would start up again my legs felt fresher and I had more umph.  Good luck finding your nitch.


Ok all caught up again.  I had a busy day at work and didnt get home until 7pm.  We have nothing in the house and I had gotten a gift card from the dr I work for.  We decided to grab mcdonalds.  I hate that I fell into an old habit.  If I only would have gotten to the store yesterday we wouldnt have been in the predicament.  See planning really is key.  

We have dh's nana's services tomorrow.  My MIL is taking everyone out to eat after at an upscale seafood resturaunt.  Not sure what I am going to order but leaning towards haddock or scallops broiled.  I am going to try to get my run in before everything starts.  It will be a crazy day but hopefully it all goes ok.  Dh has some interesting family members and some dont get along.  I will be holding my breath for the 2 hours that it will last.  Gosh you shouldnt have to worry about this stuff at funerals but we worried about it at every other family event we had with them so why would it be any different right?  Why cant we all just get along.

Have a great tuesday everyone.  I am off to pm my weight into shannon I ended up forgetting last week. oops.


----------



## mikamah

Good evening everyone.   I laid down with michael at 8:30 and took a little nap.  Now I"m watching an old Criminal mind I haven't seen and figured I'd catch up a bit during the commericals.  I don't know why I love this creepy show so much.  

Todays qotd on exercise.  I didn't do any formal exercise but was in recovery all day at work, so on my feet and running all day.  Very busy day and week ahead which is great since the week around christmas is usually pretty slow.  Tomorrow I go in at 9, and plan to go out for a 2 mile run/walk before.  

*Lindsay*-Glad dh is doing ok.  I hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow and the family is able to put aside their differences and have a nice memorial for dh's nana.  Sometime things like this will make people think about their past behavior, but sometimes people never change.  I'll be thinking of you guys tomorrow.

*Nicole*- Sorry your run was not the best again.  I hope you're able to find something that works for you, and I agree with trying out the intervals as well.  When I did c25k, I got up to 2.5 miles running straight, but I was so sore after that, I decided to try the intervals, and pretty much do run 4/walk 1 minutes.  I just gives my body the break it needs.  I figure my joints at 46, and I'm over 200 pounds, and they definitely need the break from the running.   So cute, about ds and santa eating the cookies and milk.  You will have a fun Christmas this year.  

*Pamela*- It's so nice to see you posting today and to hear dh is doing well, and things are getting back to some normalcy for you.  What a nice compliment from the old boyfriend.  Do you remember that song by Garth Brooks called Unanswered Prayers?  It's about a man and his wife at a foot ball game and they run into his old girlfriend and he's thanking god for not answering his prayers back in high school or he never would have met his wife.  Congrats on the 5 miles!!   Even if you walked the whole thing you got out there!!  Nice!!  Glad dd's doing well with her swim.  She sounds like such an amazing girl.  I know you all will appreciate all you have to be grateful for this Christmas and you will all be together.

*Lisa*- Whoo hoo on the gyn visit, and the loose pants!!  It's so nice to see others appreciate all your hard work, and a good reminder when things may be going slower than we'd like, to see how far you have come in a year. 

*DVCcruiser*- So funny, you're a townie.  It's such a nice town to be from.  Michael was 2 when we moved here, so he may feel like a townie, but he's not.   

*Rose*I love that you have two types of lentils in your house, and it is so true that this is a tough and busy time of year and it's a great idea to look back and see how far we have come, and celebrate where we are along this journey, and congratulate ourselves on all we have accomplished.  Hope the weather is looking good for ds's trip home.

*Tggster*Hope dh can get a postponement for your trip.  I know other's who have changed their dates without a problem, so hope he can too.

*Dona*- So sorry to hear about your friends dads.

*CC*- I love that your dad is buying you a ww package.  He sounds like such a good support for you.   Hope the job is going well for you, and definitely don't worry if you can't spend as much time here as you like, we all totally understand.  

*Taryn* Hope the pc show went well, and you're doing ok. 

Hello and hugs to all who are in need.  Criminal minds is over, and I am going to bed now. 

Have a great night.


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning friends!

I'm going to try to do a quick catch-up here.  I had a very busy day yesterday.  Except for one hour from 12:00-1:00, I was gone from the house from 8:15 am to 7:00 pm.  It was a nice change of pace for me since I am usually home for most of the day.  It was probably the typical day some of you have every day, I don't know how you do it!  I even got 3 loads of laudry done, but I just noticed DS forgot his PE uniform even though I stayed up late to finish it    DS got good news at the ortho, he will either have braces removed in 6 weeks or 12 weeks.  We are so glad.  He had them put on Jan 2008 so it's been a long time.  We had to go through the stress of finding an ortho here and wondering if they are doing the same as what would be done in the States, etc.  When the braces come off, they put on a *permanent* retainer here (one that can not be taken in and out). We will probably let them do this but maybe have it removed later.  I may call our old ortho while we are home and ask them what we should do  It will be nice not to have to go back and forth for those appts.  It's a long train ride for DS and I because we chose an ortho that is a member of the US ortho association.  

QOTD:  I was unable to plan any exercise yesterday due to the busy day but I walked for atleast 60 minutes throughout the day.  Today I will do the elliptical for 35 minutes.

I did not gain any weight over the weekend so that is a plus for me but I am still up one pound from my lowest this challenge.  I am challenging myself to take that off plus 1/2 more pound by Friday .  Then I will be at 24 pounds lost total.  That is still 2 pounds short of the goal I set for myself in the challenge but it is 87% of my goal achieved if I make it.

Jeanette:  My first choice of venue for my wedding reception was a renovated historic house just down the street from our Church, owned by the city.  I planned for DH and I to ride in a carriage pulled by horses down the street to the reception.  You could not book more than 6 months in advance.  When I showed up at 7 am, exactly 6 months before my date, at City Hall to book, I was the 3rd person in line for my date !!!  I went home and balled my eyes out.  We ended up booking a historic house about 5 miles away from the church.  It was the Bishop's House on the grounds of an Episcopal School for girls.  The school is still in operation but the house is no longer used for the Bishop.  It was fully furnished and lovely.  It turned out to be such a nice October day that most guests hung out outside after eating. We had a jazz quartet and they eventually moved out to the porch of the house since no one was inside.  We spent $9000 in total on the wedding, which was not a whole lot back then and is nothing compared to what I hear about today!  I spent the most on flowers & photography.  My MIL would not wear a corsage!  Keep posting about your plans.  There will be ups and downs. Disney does sound easier since they can coordinate everything for you but some of the other venues sound very cool.  Good luck with your planning!  And, as for being up 2 pounds - atleast you are keeping a check on it.  And, knowing you, you will knock it off quickly!

Rose:  Love the Clip Art.  I am glad it's called the Spring Challenge and not the Winter Challenge.  It's funny how just starting over a new challenge is motivating and gets the competitive juices going again!
Leggings and skirts or dresses are on my wish list for some day when I am smaller....that is what most people wear in Europe all the time and it's a really cute look.  I get tired of wearing jeans and top all the time.  I look like somebody's MOM

Maureen:  Hang in there at Target!   Hope you can find another job soon.  Just think of all the activity you are getting just from being at work

Kathy:  Thanks for the encouraging words !  Fredward, love the name!  I hope Michael is feeling better after the bite.  We are terrified of the bird my son is pet-sitting.  He loves to bite!  We let him out of the cage yesterday and lost him for awhile.  Finally found him on a bed where he had peed on the pillow  His wings are clipped and I had no idea he could travel so far!

Pamela: Love your FB status. Congrats to your daughter for her awesome Swim Meet!   We are surrounded here by Lindt and other fabulous chocolates.  I have to just not even look at them!!! Before moving to Europe, I would swear Hershey is the best chocolate but now I have discovered a whole other world of chocolate!!!
DH's ex-fiance (they broke up before getting married) friended him on FB.  I never knew her but I told him I would be "monitoring" their friendship!  I look at her page and her status alot.  I think I'm more jealous of her kids than anything else.  They are HS athelte/cheerleader and always winning award after award it seems.

Nicole:  I think I will try some intervals too when I go back to running.  Thanks for the advice Cam and others who posted this.

Lisa:  Great NSV's !!!!!   I can't wait for my Gyn appt on Dec 30.  I am hoping to hear some praise and hoping I will weigh 24 pounds less than I did last year there.  I will have to be careful eating over the Holidays and wear some lightweight clothes to the appt !!!   I can run for 35 minutes straight, but I would never think I could run the Princess - interesting, maybe that is something I could do some day???

Tggrstarr:  Hope you can get out of the Jury Duty!!

Cam, Rose, Lindsay and others too I think:  Thanks so much for the words of encouragement, if it was directed at me or just in general.  I can never hear enough of it.  If I don't make my goal for this challenge, it is not something to quit over.  I just have to keep going.  I am much better off than I was at the beginning of this challenge!

Getting hair done at 11:00 and then free for the rest of the day except for picking DS up at school and taking him to Scouts tonight.  We are helping a friend out with babysitting tonight so DS goes to their house from 4-5 and then I pick them all up and they go to Scouts with us and then DS goes back to their house from 7:30-10:00.  We have very little food in the house since we are leaving Saturday.  I plan to eat a boiled egg for lunch and Subway on base for supper.  No fruit in the house so I may pick up a few pieces this afternoon.  I need to finish up all laundry and start packing and wrapping gifts and reviewing my lists again.

Have a great day!

Shawn


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I am having computer issues and I need to leave earlier because of the weather, so I am going to forgo replies and just post the QOTD.

QOTD for Tuesday, Dec. 14: Aladdiin is giving you a ride on his magic carpet. Over what would you love to fly?

No Mini-Challenge today. I meant to post that you have 2 days to get in your exercise and totally forgot. 

 for everything going on with us.

Hope everyone has the best day possible!

CC


----------



## tigger813

Lisa- It went better than expected. I was able to sneakily get her the Littlest Pet Shop Pink Team game without her seeing it. I got her a Rudolph DSi game at Costco and then she picked out Coconut the American Girl dog that they girls didn't have. Hoping to go to another Best Buy today to get something for Dh and finally pick up the stuffed animal that was to come with the Santa Paws movie that I bought a few weeks ago. Also going to get Despicable me for Dh. Tomorrow I will go to Build A Bear and use my $30 in certificates taht I have been saving up!

Got up and did 2 miles this morning. DD1 is up and eating now. I still need to make her lunch and throw some warmer clothes on to take her to the bus. THen I'll come home and shower and get DD2 ready for school. She's buying lunch today so that makes things a bit easier for me. I'll run to the wellness center this morning to find out about the award meeting next week and then head to work to prepare for my client. Going to stay at work for awhile after I'm done and work on my Christmas cards. I still need to get some stamps too.

Gotta get moving!

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

SettinSail said:


> Tayrn: I think you are exactly right with your tradition of letting Santa bring one gift for each child and the others are from Mom/Dad.


Thanks for your input.  It's kinda crazy to think something like Christmas that should be fun  is soooo stressful!  But it is!  And you know what, most of the stress is over gifts/money.  Somehow, the commercialism of it all is wearing on me this year!



keenercam said:


> So far, things are going well and I am seeing small losses on the scale almost every day.  I should hit a new decade at Thursday's WI and that will be very validating for me.


Cam, that is AMAZING!  I am so proud of you!  Your food all sounds so healthy and yummy - LOVE the Chick-Fil-A fruit cups!  I also really liked your comments about your expectations of yourself.  Instead of being disappointed in what you can't do, be proud of what you do!  You've overcome so much physically, be VERY proud of that. Don't set yourself up for mental failure!  Hugs and love to you sweetie!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was feeling like my kids didnt really ask for anything big this year and that it wasnt as much fun to surprise them with that "big" gift.  We always put the presents out once the kids are in bed and even when I was little I remember when I got close to not believing my mom had me shop and wrap with her and then we left them on a pile in the living room on xmas eve and santa claus picked them up when we were at church and delivered up in the morning.  (not sure what kind of sense that makes now but when I was that age I thought it was magicalPS. santa always drops of xmas pj's under the tree on xmas eve when we go to church too.  The kids were very into it this year and I let them pretty much do all the ornaments. Of course it took me a half hour while they were napping to move them all around the tree otherwise it was only the bottom half that was decorated.


Lindsay - we were thinking about the same things?  Who woulda' thunk it? as my Daddy would have said!  Thanks for your input, too!  My parents anniversary is/was Christmas Eve, and I always got Christmas pj's on their anniversary.  We used to get together that night with their best friends, who always gave them anniversary presents, so I got the pj's, put them on at the friends' house in hopes that I would fall asleep on the way home!  LOL!  Sophie was the opposite, she kept wanting to play with the ornaments (her favorite toys are any kind of figurine/small doll) so she kept undecorating the tree! 



tigger813 said:


> I'm still feeling overwhelmed but looking forward to having the morning to myself tomorrow except for when redwalker comes by for a walk.


That feeling is soo... kinda blah.  Trip is over, lots to do.  Usually a mess from all the stuff.  Kinda like the day after Christmas!



Rose&Mike said:


> Almost forgot--we did some shopping today and I tried on some leggings to go with a sweater dress I was thinking about buying and I walked out of the dressing room to show Mike and the salesperson said I could be in an ad for leggings.


That's awesome GIRL!!!!!!  What time do you expect DS home today?  And when are you leaving?  



Octoberbride03 said:


> I am amazed to say, that even though work leaves me too tired to workout other than walking the dog, that I am still losing almost every week.


Thanks for checking in!  Sounds like you are being successful, probably too tired to eat!  



mikamah said:


> It's a tough time of year to stay on track all the time, and even if we sway every weekend, or a little everyday, we are still coming here, and we are still trying our best, and we are not perfect, but we are trying, and by trying, we are doing better than if we completely gave up and started fresh after the holidays, so keep on coming here, and venting and getting back on track, and doing all you can to be the healthiest you can be, and you will be far better off than if you stopped talking about


That's so true Kathy!  At least we are being cognizant of our choices, and not just throwing it all to the wind.  I'd have 10 pounds to loose in January just to get back if I did that!



mikamah said:


> We tried to do a christmas card photoshoot in front of the christmas tree with michael and fredward the guinea pig, but it was cut short when fredward bit michael good, and he ended up in tears.  He was able to laugh about it later, but we didn't try to take the pic again.  I ended up ordering a collage card from walmart.com and used several pics from the past year.


Is he named after Freddie on icarly?   I had a hamster once that bit my Daddy, Daddy slung him in pain.  No more hamster.   We did a collage picture this year, too, and I LOVE IT!  We didn't do any last year, just wasn't in the mood.  I put in pictures of milestones/celebrations.  Sophie with a Mickey ice cream bar waiting for fireworks and on a inner tube during the mega snow from last year.  AK with her new glasses, and an AWESOME pic during a gymnastics meet, symbolic of being state champ.  Both girls with Tiana and Naveen, since that was Sophie's obsession, and then a family pic w/ Mickey at Ohana Breakfast.  (Notice a theme, here?)  I told Brad, it was a celebration of life card!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! It's so windy here! We only got a couple of inches, but it's blowing all over the place. School is cancelled, I am guessing as much because it's so cold and windy as anything. Think about where you were this time last year. I know where I was, and I was not eating lentil burgers for dinner!:


It 22 here, we've been under a wind advisory since Sunday w/ 20-50 mph winds, wind chill in negative single digits!  We've been delayed the last two days, still ice on the roads, should be closed, but the high school has state end of term testing, so off to work I go!  Thinking back over a year of progress, even if a lot is mental progress, says a lot!



pjlla said:


> We have a tree, but it has no decorations.  Nothing is wrapped, there will be NO cards sent this year, the house is a bit of a disaster.... oh well.  Christmas will still arrive, we will all be here at home, healthy (or relatively so) and happy to be together.  That is what is most important, right??  Did I tell you all that my HS boyfriend found me on FB??    Wish we could have a holiday party together!  Sort of sad we are all so far apart, geographically.


A holiday party would ROCK!  You are so right about what is important!  Quite honestly, you could be faced with a totally different Christmas this year, and I know you feel blessed with what you have!  I can't believe your HS bf found you.  That is tooo funny.  Since I live in the same town, I actually teach one of my hs bf's kid.  Talk about strange first conference. LOL~  What a compliment he gave you!  



Cupcaker said:


> Hello everyone.  Lets just say I havent been OP lately and gained back 2 pounds   this wedding stuff and holiday parties is making me eat more than I would want to and not exercise!   As you can tell, its something thats really on my mind and driving me crazy.  My attention should be on my weight loss, but these decisions are starting to stress me out


Try to be EXCITED, not stressed.  Um, your attention is RIGHT where it should be.  I'm one of those people that enjoys planning, so let the stress go, sounds like you have some great venues to choose from.  Thanks for sharing all about it! I found pro/con lists, were VERY helpful.  I can see with all the different variables that a cost analysis would be helpful too.  You'll get that weight right off, I PROMISE!!!




pjlla said:


> But he said he feels like Samson.... he got his hair cut and lost his strength!  But I suppose that makes me Delilah and she was HOT!!






mizzoutiger76 said:


> I got to my 3 miles today, but it was TOUGH, super, super tough. And I think I might have over-did it again so I may hold at a 35 minute run for a couple of weeks. Slowing down and intervals may be the way to go once I hit the 2.85 mile mark, I may have to give it a shot.  So far DS thinks that Santa is only around to eat cookies and drink chocolate milk (he hasn't quite grasped the gift part yet, but he's got the leaving milk and cookies out part down ) I'm so excited I just purchased DH's gift online.  I got him the Nike+ and an armband to hold his IPhone while he runs. I hope he likes it.


I have the nike + and a strap for my shoes.  LOVE LOVE LOVEE IT!!!!  Too cute about your ds.  One thing I found with running was that I couldnt' worry about time and distance in the same run, if that makes sense.  If my goal was an extra half mile, then I slowed down a minute a mile or so to get there.  If my goal was time, then I tried to keep a faster pace.  But never increased mileage and hoped for a good time???  



lisah0711 said:


> Two NSVs for me today.  Went to the ob/gyn and boy were they happy to see the numbers on the scale.  And my size 20 work pants I got two weeks ago -- haven't even received the bill yet -- are almost too big!


Sounds like a trip to the return center for you!  AWESOME LISA!! SO very proud of you!



tggrrstarr said:


> So I found something horrible in my mailbox today.  A grand jury summons for my husband for January 4th.  First, its on my birthday, which I can deal with.  Second and most importantly, it is two weeks before our WDW trip, and grand jury duty is a four month long process!  I know we can write a request for postponement, so I really really hope that works out.


Jump on that request ASAP before anyone else does.  Here, they only grant a certain number of those.  Sending PPD it works out for you!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> He seems to be doing better.  Friday night and sat he just sat here with a blank stare and tears and I was a bit worried but yesterday and today he was more himself.  Once we get through tomorrow I think he will feel better.  I think hes come to terms with it and realizes she is in a better place. Even if I dont meet my goal by the princess I will still be better off and more fit than I have been in years....and it wont all end there.Then I unlike your ex I realized that mine was still a loser and thats why I finally called it quits with him in the first place. We decided to grab mcdonalds.  I hate that I fell into an old habit.  If I only would have gotten to the store yesterday we wouldnt have been in the predicament.  See planning really is key. We have dh's nana's services tomorrow.


Hoping today goes okay.  I've found that it can really go 2 ways - everyone is on best behavior out of respect, or it all goes south out of emotion.  Hoping for the former for you!  Comment about your bf CRACKED ME UP!  Sorry you had to do McD's, planning is definitely key, but cut yourself some slack mentally, you've had a lot to deal with this week!!!  As for goals, I still haven't reached the goal I set for my weight by my birthday in September, but I'm learning to live with that!  You're exactly right, you are sooo much healthier, and that's what matters!



SettinSail said:


> I did not gain any weight over the weekend so that is a plus for me but I am still up one pound from my lowest this challenge.  I am challenging myself to take that off plus 1/2 more pound by Friday .  Then I will be at 24 pounds lost total.   We have very little food in the house since we are leaving Saturday.


Shawn, THAT IS SOOO AWESOME!  You have done SO great this challenge!  Be proud of that!  I can't imagine being in a different country, surrounded by all that chocolate, and trying to do this!  So glad you found us, and your family is going to be amazed at how you look when you get home!  Be sure to put accept compliments on that to do list!  I know you will be so excited to be home!  Good luck on checking that list twice!



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, Dec. 14: Aladdiin is giving you a ride on his magic carpet. Over what would you love to fly?


Heaven, to catch a glimpse of Daddy.

BRB


----------



## Rose&Mike

P--I bet you have the best Christmas ever. Don't worry about all the "stuff." Congrats to DD! I hope you had a great run!

Jeanette--All of the wedding venues sound great! I'm sure it's hard to pick, but how cool that you have so many interesting places to pick from.



mizzoutiger76 said:


> I got to my 3 miles today, but it was TOUGH, super, super tough.  And I think I might have over-did it again so I may hold at a 35 minute run for a couple of weeks. Slowing down and intervals may be the way to go once I hit the 2.85 mile mark, I may have to give it a shot.
> 
> Nicole


Jeff Galloway has  a website and you can find him on rundisney.com. He is a huge advocate of run/walk intervals. Another idea is, if you are able to use an elliptical, I find it to be a great cardio workout. I don't know if the issue with the runs is cardio or sore muscles. Hang in there! The other thing you can do is, if you are doing c25k, go back and repeat a week or two. This will give your body a chance to get where it needs to be.



lisah0711 said:


> Two NSVs for me today.  Went to the ob/gyn and boy were they happy to see the numbers on the scale.    And my size 20 work pants I got two weeks ago -- haven't even received the bill yet -- are almost too big!
> 
> Have a great evening all!


Woohoo for NSVs!!! Having to buy new clothes a lot is a HUGE expense, but soooo worth it!



tggrrstarr said:


> So I found something horrible in my mailbox today.  A grand jury summons for my husband for January 4th.  First, its on my birthday, which I can deal with.  Second and most importantly, it is two weeks before our WDW trip, and grand jury duty is a four month long process!  I know we can write a request for postponement, so I really really hope that works out.  I am kinda freaking out a little.


I hope it works out without too much hassle!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I bet that felt awesome to have those compliments.  I really want to get a sweater dress but I dont think my body is ready for one yet.  Maybe next year.  I think they are so cute and I bet you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Rose that was such an eye opener for me to read this.  I have been getting so frustrated because I am becoming a maintainer this past month vs a loser.  It made me reflect that this time last year I was unhealthy, eating junk, and the only running I did was to my car if it was raining.  I am now happy if I can maintain and maybe loose a lb or two from now to Jan 1st.  Even if I dont meet my goal by the princess I will still be better off and more fit than I have been in years....and it wont all end there.
> 
> If I only would have gotten to the store yesterday we wouldnt have been in the predicament.  See planning really is key.
> We have dh's nana's services tomorrow.  My MIL is taking everyone out to eat after at an upscale seafood resturaunt.  .


Lindsay--I hope the services go well today and all the family members "cooperate." Planning really is the key, otherwise we end up going out, too--and we don't even have kids to deal with. For us it means a trip to our local bdubs, where I end up having cheese quesadilla, fries and an adult drink. That's ok to do once a week, but not everyday! Don't beat yourself up. It was one day, and today is a new day. You all have a lot going on. 

I posted the stuff about remembering where you are as much for me, as anyone else. I am so glad it helped! I already find myself beating myself up over the holiday treats and worrying about food at Disney. I needed to remind myself that I can't gain 47 pounds back in one meal!!! And to be honest--I am still a little nervous about going out in public in the leggings, but I'm going to give it a shot. 

Kathy--I like criminal minds too! Though I won't watch it when I'm the only one in the house anymore! I have trouble enough sleeping!

Shawn--hope the babysitting went well!

CC--I hate computer issues! Hope you have a good day.

Good morning! I am really tired. I went to work yesterday, did a mile on the elliptical and then strength class, came home to change quick, and went to dinner with a friend. Finally got home at 10! I am supposed to run today, but I might skip it or just run a couple on the treadmill at home. It's not a great treadmill, so I probably won't do more than 3. I usually run 4 on Tuesday. 

It is sooooo cold here. Last night on the way home the temp was 15! We are supposed to get more snow/freezing rain later this week. DS is supposed to be leaving around 9 this morning. I am trying not to think about it, cause there is nothing I can do about it. And I have to much to do at work to sit around and worry!! We found out yesterday that we are closed the week between Christmas and New Year's!!! It only ends up being three extra days off, but it's a reward for the agency making it's goals. So I work, today, Thursday, and then Monday and that's it until January 3rd!!!! I am so glad. Looking forward to hanging out with DS. I am guessing he will go back on January 7th or 8th.

I am struggling with the sweets at work. Doing great with my meals, but all the cookies, etc that are around right now have been hard to say no to. I am not worried about falling out of maintain range, but I know if I stay the course, I can be at a new low when we leave next week, which will make it much easier to relax about food at wdw. In the big scheme of things it's all very trivial, but I guess right now I need something to worry about other than DS and driving, so I guess I'll worry about this!

Tracey--I know you are crazy busy, but just wanted to let you know I sent you a couple of pm's about weight keeping for the next challenge. It's totally ok if you just are too busy to deal with them, but I just wanted to make sure that you got them, and that I didn't type something in wrong--and that I'm not sending them to the wrong Tigger!!!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## flipflopmom

I hate it when I don't stay on top of things!

PC show Sunday was a bomb, only one person showed up, and she was 30 minutes late.  Hostess had enough outside orders for it to count as a show, though, so that's good.  There's some mystery WONDER product we get if we submitted 2 shows by the 15th, so at least I qualified for it, and will get a bit of commission...

As I mentioned, it's so frigid here, I hate it when I have to take the dogs out!  Thankfully, they don't like it either, so they make quick work of it!  Loading our car rider kids yesterday afternoon was PAINFUL!

Well, AK came home very quiet yesterday and wanted to spend a lot of time in her room, very out of character for her.  I noticed at bedtime she had on a phiten necklace (those magnetic sports necklaces) which has turned into a "sign" at our school that you are in a "relationship" if it belongs to the boy.  She's worn her friends' at times, b/c she wants one (she'll have it in 11 days  ), but I happened to recognize this one.  She has her first "official" boyfriend, that she's told us about, anyway.  Not sure how I feel about all this.  As long as she doesn't ask me to buy a gift for him this week.

Still have her friends' gifts to buy this week, we're in for a wintry mix starting tomorrow night, so I kinda feel like I need to get them today in case we aren't at school the rest of the week. Friday is the last day before BREAK!   But it's too cold to shop.   Just heard our wind chill is negative 10.

Found out yesterday that a child that was in K in someone else's room my first year of teaching was "accidentally" shot and killed by her boyfriend of 2 months.  I remember her because her 4 year old sister died of leukemia that year, and we went to the funeral home.  They moved away after that.  I can't imagine what that poor mom is going through...  

Have  a great day everyone!  STAY WARM!
Taryn


----------



## Rose&Mike

I really need to get up and get going--

Just wanted to say hi to Taryn. We must have been posting at the same time.

Mike is at work early for a conference call with Asia. He must be on espn.com at the same time. 

Lindsay--he just told me Cliff Lee is a Phillie!!! (You follow baseball a little don't you?) I am beginning to really not like the Phillies! Though, I guess better the Phillies, than the Yankees, except we play the Phillies more than the Yankees! Soon time to start my countdown to spring training and men in tight pants! I do love baseball.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Just a few short days until our Fall Challenge ends.  What are you doing to make those days count?  



dvccruiser76 said:


> And, if anyone is on the WW, might I say the new WW coffee cakes are freakin incredible  Maybe I was just starving, but I could have eaten all 4 in the box. They even have a yummy cinnamon filling.



It's great that you are able to find the new WW food already as I've read that some people are having trouble finding it.  



tggrrstarr said:


> So I found something horrible in my mailbox today.  A grand jury summons for my husband for January 4th.  First, its on my birthday, which I can deal with.  Second and most importantly, it is two weeks before our WDW trip, and grand jury duty is a four month long process!  I know we can write a request for postponement, so I really really hope that works out.  I am kinda freaking out a little.



Yikes!    Hopefully they will let you reschedule, especially since it is the first time they asked and you won't be asking for a long postponement.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok all caught up again.  I had a busy day at work and didnt get home until 7pm.  We have nothing in the house and I had gotten a gift card from the dr I work for.  We decided to grab mcdonalds.  I hate that I fell into an old habit.  If I only would have gotten to the store yesterday we wouldnt have been in the predicament.  See planning really is key.



, Lindsay, you're life has been horribly hectic and not too fun lately so don't worry about it.  When you feel better and things calm down, maybe you can get a freezer item for those nights.  I will be thinking of you today and hoping that everyone in DH's family can behave!  



SettinSail said:


> I can't wait for my Gyn appt on Dec 30.  I am hoping to hear some praise and hoping I will weigh 24 pounds less than I did last year there.  I will have to be careful eating over the Holidays and wear some lightweight clothes to the appt !!!   I can run for 35 minutes straight, but I would never think I could run the Princess - interesting, maybe that is something I could do some day???



 Yep, you know you are excited about your weight loss when you look forward to going to the gyn!    I bet that you will wow them, Shawn!  

DH and I were married in Bishop Lamy's Chapel in Santa Fe, NM -- he was the first bishop of NM and it was built in the 1860's.  Those guys had some great architectural places built for them!  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, Dec. 14: Aladdiin is giving you a ride on his magic carpet. Over what would you love to fly?



I want to fly over Alaska or somewhere north and see the Aurora Borealis!  

CC, hope your computer woes get fixed quickly!  



tigger813 said:


> Lisa- It went better than expected. I was able to sneakily get her the Littlest Pet Shop Pink Team game without her seeing it. I got her a Rudolph DSi game at Costco and then she picked out Coconut the American Girl dog that they girls didn't have. Hoping to go to another Best Buy today to get something for Dh and finally pick up the stuffed animal that was to come with the Santa Paws movie that I bought a few weeks ago. Also going to get Despicable me for Dh. Tomorrow I will go to Build A Bear and use my $30 in certificates taht I have been saving up!



Sounds like a successful trip, Tracey.  This is probably the last year that you can get away with that!  



flipflopmom said:


> Heaven, to catch a glimpse of Daddy.



Aww, bless your heart, Taryn.    And another  for AK and her new BF.    (Hope it lasts all week and doesn't break her heart right before Christmas KWIM? )



Rose&Mike said:


> Woohoo for NSVs!!! Having to buy new clothes a lot is a HUGE expense, but soooo worth it!



It is wonderful to have things that fit better and I only bought two pairs of pants to tide me over and they were on sale so I'm okay if they don't last too long.  

Hope that Tom comes quickly and safely so you can relax!  

May not be back until Thursday because of big hearing tomorrow.  Have a wonderful day all!


----------



## tggrrstarr

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, Dec. 14: Aladdiin is giving you a ride on his magic carpet. Over what would you love to fly?
> CC



Hmmm, do I go with the romantic flight over Agrabah or the exhilerating flight over London's clock tower?  



flipflopmom said:


> It 22 here, we've been under a wind advisory since Sunday w/ 20-50 mph winds, wind chill in negative single digits!
> 
> 
> I have the nike + and a strap for my shoes.  LOVE LOVE LOVEE IT!!!!



Sounds like what we have here!

I've been wanting to get the Nike sensor for iPod touch.  Glad you like it!

Getting ready to go in for work, sitting at Starbucks before hand getting some computer time in.  Because of the one car situation, I sometimes sit here for a few hours before work so my DH can take the car.  On a day when I work an all day shift or a longer than normal shift it just works better.  I just finished watching Letters to Juliet, not a bad movie.  

My weight loss is a little better this week, hopefully it will be more than one pound this week.  I hope to get to the gym tomorrow for more C25k if the weather permits.  I hope so, cause I need to grocery shop too.  I am sick of snow and its not even winter yet.  

One great thing happened last week, I noticed that the pants I bought six weeks ago were much bigger than I remembered them being, almost too big!  I put them through the dryer last night and they shrunk up a little, so I can get some more time out of them at least.


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> Two NSVs for me today.  Went to the ob/gyn and boy were they happy to see the numbers on the scale.    And my size 20 work pants I got two weeks ago -- haven't even received the bill yet -- are almost too big!
> 
> Have a great evening all!



Nice going.... especially this time of year!  Return those pants and get the next size down!  No sense in keeping what you won't need!



tggrrstarr said:


> So I found something horrible in my mailbox today.  A grand jury summons for my husband for January 4th.  First, its on my birthday, which I can deal with.  Second and most importantly, it is two weeks before our WDW trip, and grand jury duty is a four month long process!  I know we can write a request for postponement, so I really really hope that works out.  I am kinda freaking out a little.



Get right on that request for postponement.  The sooner you get it in, the sooner your mind will be relieved (and the more likely it is that it will be granted).  You could even include a photo copy of your flight itinerary... that would probably seal the deal.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Rose that was such an eye opener for me to read this.  I have been getting so frustrated because I am becoming a maintainer this past month vs a loser.  It made me reflect that this time last year I was unhealthy, eating junk, and the only running I did was to my car if it was raining.  I am now happy if I can maintain and maybe loose a lb or two from now to Jan 1st.  Even if I dont meet my goal by the princess I will still be better off and more fit than I have been in years....and it wont all end there.



Nice reflecting!  It is so important, especially this time of year, to continually remind ourselves of HOW FAR we have come!!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> A few years ago my HS bf contacted me.  He got my email from someone else he ran into.  He was the only other guy I ever had a long term relationship with....we had dated for 6 years.  At first it brought back some old feelings (for a few seconds).  Then I unlike your ex I realized that mine was still a loser and thats why I finally called it quits with him in the first place.  It was wierd and I felt a bit guilty for even talking to him by email but in the end I think it put a bit of closure in my mind as I often thought about how he was and what he was doing with himself.  It made me realize that I made the right decision years ago to move on.  Im glad yours was a positive interaction and that he appreciated you and what you did for him.



Yes... it was an interesting but positive conversation.  He was the "bad boy" I dated in HS (off and on for 3 years).  I was just pleased to see that his life has turned out well.  I made sure to mention this whole thing to my DH and kids.... I didn't want to appear that I was trying to keep it secret for any reason.  But honestly, I don't think DH cares at all.... but DD is fascinated! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> On a different note:  Im glad dh is doing well and Im sure no one will mind the "different" christmas this year.  In the grand scheme of things if you dont have the cards/cookies/gifts etc its ok.  At least you all still have each other right?



Right... we will be together at home on Christmas, not visiting a hospital or (heaven forbid) something worse.  He is recovering  well and will hopefully be back to his old self by spring.  And all of this has taken me off the hook to come up with beautiful homemade Christmas cards again, right??



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Great Job P....didnt think you would hear yourself say that about running huh  See maybe you really were enjoying it more than you thought.



Well... I didn't really enjoy it yesterday, but it felt so good to be doing something positive for myself and to be outside etc.  I did enjoy that feeling afterwards of having done the right thing (and the bragging rights to say I did 5 miles!).



mikamah said:


> *Pamela*- It's so nice to see you posting today and to hear dh is doing well, and things are getting back to some normalcy for you.  What a nice compliment from the old boyfriend.  Do you remember that song by Garth Brooks called Unanswered Prayers?  It's about a man and his wife at a foot ball game and they run into his old girlfriend and he's thanking god for not answering his prayers back in high school or he never would have met his wife.  Congrats on the 5 miles!!   Even if you walked the whole thing you got out there!!  Nice!!  Glad dd's doing well with her swim.  She sounds like such an amazing girl.  I know you all will appreciate all you have to be grateful for this Christmas and you will all be together.



Kathy.... I don't know how you can watch those creepy shows... especially late at night!  I'd be totally freaked out!

I'll have to look into that song on Itunes.  

Yup, we are all very grateful and thankful just to have each other this Christmas.... and thankfully the kids are old enough to appreciate that as well.



SettinSail said:


> I did not gain any weight over the weekend so that is a plus for me but I am still up one pound from my lowest this challenge.  I am challenging myself to take that off plus 1/2 more pound by Friday .  Then I will be at 24 pounds lost total.  That is still 2 pounds short of the goal I set for myself in the challenge but it is 87% of my goal achieved if I make it.



You can do it!!  And heck.... 87% is nothing to sneeze at!  Fingers crossed for you for a SUPER week!



SettinSail said:


> Pamela: Love your FB status. Congrats to your daughter for her awesome Swim Meet!   We are surrounded here by Lindt and other fabulous chocolates.  I have to just not even look at them!!! Before moving to Europe, I would swear Hershey is the best chocolate but now I have discovered a whole other world of chocolate!!!
> DH's ex-fiance (they broke up before getting married) friended him on FB.  I never knew her but I told him I would be "monitoring" their friendship!  I look at her page and her status alot.  I think I'm more jealous of her kids than anything else.  They are HS athelte/cheerleader and always winning award after award it seems.
> 
> Shawn



It does seem that some people use FB just as a spot to BRAG (about themselves, their kids, etc).  That is one of the reasons I don't really love it.  But it has been an excellent tool for keeping the family up to date with DH's recent situation.  But I am careful what I post on there.  I definitely think twice (or more) before posting something out there for the entire world to see!!



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, Dec. 14: Aladdiin is giving you a ride on his magic carpet. Over what would you love to fly?
> CC




Well... if Aladdin could fly fast, like Superman did, I would have him turn the earth backwards to Friday, Nov. 19.... and I would throw away all our ladders.  But if that isn't possible.... I'd have him fly me around the world on NYE to see all the different celebrations.... Paris at midnight, DW at midnight, DL... you get the idea.



tigger813 said:


> Tomorrow I will go to Build A Bear and use my $30 in certificates taht I have been saving up!
> 
> TTFN



Wish I could give you my $10 BAB coupon.  I clipped it from the paper a few weeks ago in the hopes that I could find SOMEONE who wanted a BAB for Christmas, but that isn't the case.  I will probably just walk into BAB and hand it to someone in line this week.  I've done that before and some people just look at you like you are CRAZY, but others get a big smile and say thank you.  



flipflopmom said:


> Heaven, to catch a glimpse of Daddy.
> 
> BRB



Awwww.



flipflopmom said:


> I hate it when I don't stay on top of things!
> 
> PC show Sunday was a bomb, only one person showed up, and she was 30 minutes late.  Hostess had enough outside orders for it to count as a show, though, so that's good.  There's some mystery WONDER product we get if we submitted 2 shows by the 15th, so at least I qualified for it, and will get a bit of commission...



Hopefully things will pick up with PC later this winter and spring.  I'm sure it takes a lot of your time.  Let us know what the WONDER product turns out to be!!



flipflopmom said:


> Well, AK came home very quiet yesterday and wanted to spend a lot of time in her room, very out of character for her.  I noticed at bedtime she had on a phiten necklace (those magnetic sports necklaces) which has turned into a "sign" at our school that you are in a "relationship" if it belongs to the boy.  She's worn her friends' at times, b/c she wants one (she'll have it in 11 days  ), but I happened to recognize this one.  She has her first "official" boyfriend, that she's told us about, anyway.  Not sure how I feel about all this.  As long as she doesn't ask me to buy a gift for him this week.
> 
> Taryn



Umm.... seriously?  Isn't she only 11!!??  Wow.... DD just had her first boyfriend this fall and she is 15!!   But those "school" relationships (you know, where they only see each other at school) are normal in that age range.  DS has had the same girlfriend since May.... and he is only 12!!  But other than a few times this summer, they only see each other at school.  Do you know this boy?



lisah0711 said:


> Just a few short days until our Fall Challenge ends.  What are you doing to make those days count?



Well... after my Lindt run-in this weekend, I definitely need to make these days count!  I'm trying to get back into my exercise habit, which took a total vacation during DH's hospitalization time.  



lisah0711 said:


> I want to fly over Alaska or somewhere north and see the Aurora Borealis!



We were actually lucky enough to see them at our home several years ago.  It was AMAZING!  I wasn't even sure exactly what I was seeing, but I was pretty sure and after seeing pictures of it elsewhere, that is DEFINITELY what it was.  The kids were with me and I pulled the mini-van into the driveway and we sat on top of it and just stared up (and froze!).  DD remembers it, but not sure if DS does....it was many years ago.  

Happy Tuesday everyone!  

Well... I won't be ending this challenge with a weight-loss "bang", but it won't be with a gain either, so all is well.  

I'm keeping so busy with Christmas stuff and all, but I'm going to try really hard to make sure that the exercise doesn't take a backseat (again) this week! Right now I'm just waiting for DH to wake up because the TM is in the bedroom.  But if he isn't up soon, I'm gonna wake him up!!

Not much else to say!  TTYL............P


----------



## keenercam

Just a quick "Good morning" my friends!  Busy here with a huge deadline at 6 pm.  I hope everyone has a fabulous, on-plan kind of day as we wind down to the end of our challenge.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

pjlla said:


> Did I tell you all that my HS boyfriend found me on FB??  Talk about a blast from the past!!



LOL! I dated one guy for almost 6 years (we were high school sweethearts) and when he broke up with me it was so incredibly hard for me, I'm an extremely sensitive person, it took me nearly a year to get over.  Occasionally, DH and I will see him and his wife in the store when we go to our hometown.  And it's completely childish of me, but I hide and run the other way and make DH talk to him   It's just SO uncomfortable for me and by no means are there any feelings there, it's just that it was such a bad time for me, it's just a brutal reminder. Then I end up beating myself up for taking it so hard and wasting all that time crying.  In all honesty, him breaking up with me was the best thing that happened to me.

Mikamah - my situation definitely reminds me of Unanswered Prayers 



lisah0711 said:


> Hi Nicole!    I can't run for 35 minutes straight or anything even close.  Intervals can help you to run farther and faster than you thought you could.





dvccruiser76 said:


> When I first started I thought in order to really be a runner and get faster you had to run the whole thing.





mikamah said:


> I agree with trying out the intervals as well.



Thanks ladies! I'm definitely going to try this tomorrow for my run! 



tigger813 said:


> Hoping to go to another Best Buy today to get something for Dh Also going to get Despicable me for Dh.



You are doing so good shopping!  I've got to go out this weekend and get some done before it's too late.  I'm headed out to get Despicable Me at lunch today too  I haven't seen it yet, but it looks too cute!



flipflopmom said:


> It 22 here, we've been under a wind advisory since Sunday w/ 20-50 mph winds, wind chill in negative single digits!
> 
> I have the nike + and a strap for my shoes.  LOVE LOVE LOVEE IT!!!!
> 
> One thing I found with running was that I couldnt' worry about time and distance in the same run, if that makes sense.



I know some of you guys are sick of snow already, so please feel free to send some down here to Texas.  For once I would like to have a cold Christmas   The high tomorrow is 78, it sure would be nice if it would at least by in the 50s for Christmas.  Christmas at 78 degrees just isn't the same 

I'm glad to hear you like your Nike+! That makes me even more excited!

I think I am worrying way to much about time AND distance.  I'm just going to have to get over it and pick one or the other.  I'm so hard on myself 



tggrrstarr said:


> One great thing happened last week, I noticed that the pants I bought six weeks ago were much bigger than I remembered them being, almost too big!



That is so great!  That is such a great feeling  I agree, definitely return them for a smaller size!

DVC -  My munchkin is 26 months, so you may get to look forward to this   Every time I try to explain the presents he just looks at me and goes "Huh?" LOL, so I gave up, I'll let Grandma and Grandpa give it shot when we go down on Christmas Eve 

Dinner wasn't too bad last night and I'm quite proud of myself b/c I've already gotten 2 cups of water in today already and it's not even 11am   Probably having Subway for lunch with DH and chicken tacos for dinner.  Got Zumba tonight!

Have a great day everyone!

Nicole


----------



## tigger813

Hi Rose,

I saw the PMs. I'm still feeling overwhelmed and hopefully if I get a free moment this weekend I can sit and try to absorb everything. I think I've got about a billion things going through my brain right now! Thanks for your patience! I think knowing I've got to get several gifts mailed out by Friday is taking its toll on my concentration! And then there's the disaster at my house! But at least I'm staying focused weight loss wise! I just really want to do well in the challenge at the weight loss center! I hope I've done enough!

OK, enough stressing and venting for now! Thanks for listening!

At least I wrote out the envelopes for most of our Christmas cards this morning before my client arrived! Now to buy stamps and make return labels. Maybe I'll let the kids put those on. I know DD2 likes to do that!

TTFN


----------



## donac

Rose&Mike said:


> Lindsay--he just told me Cliff Lee is a Phillie!!! (You follow baseball a little don't you?) I am beginning to really not like the Phillies! Though, I guess better the Phillies, than the Yankees, except we play the Phillies more than the Yankees! Soon time to start my countdown to spring training and men in tight pants! I do love baseball.



Dh hasn't said a word about this yet.  He is a loyal Mets fan so the Phillies has always been a team not to like.  We have a little bit of a problem since ds2 goes to school right outside of Philadelphia and all the stores down there stock Phillies stuff.  It is very difficult for dh to walk through Kmart down there.

Rose I am so jealous that you only have to go through Monday and then you are off for 2 weeks.  I have the rest of this week and then three and a half days until I am off.  Too many things to do at school before we get our break. 

I was in a workshop all day so luckily I wasn't on my feet because I forgot to take pain medication.  My knee is really bothering me right now but it will pass.  

Have to go make dinner and then some more quilting.  Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## my3princes

I must admit that I just skim read.  Life has been super busy, but what's unusual about that   My right rear tire was totally frozen this morning.  I thought Chris was going to have to come home and take me to work, but apparenlty I dragged it long enough for it to "free" up   I made it through about 3 1/2 hours at work before I started throwing up   Came home and slept for 4 hours.  Still not feeling great.

Pam sorry to have missed you this weekend.  I drove by the aquatic center several times, but I wasn't sure if you were there or not.  I'm glad that DD did so well.


Nick was selected as English student of the month for the month of December and he was honored at a banquet lunch today.  We are very proud of him.  On a sad note he and his girlfriend are having "issues".  I see that his facebook status is single again.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening All!

I need to drink more water during the day. I used to be so good about it and I've been sliding lately. I think I'll take some water bottles to work so I am more prepared. I'd say I'll definitely do that, but I'm not sure there are any in the house. I've been trying to use the hard plastic reusable ones as much as possible.

I apologize in advance. These replies will be very simple. Not sure what's up with my Internet connection, but it's pretty weak and I think skipping smilies might be practical. Don't want to be visited by our good friend the "poof" fairy.

Lisa: Congrats on 2 wonderful NSVs!

Taryn: Hugs. AK has a BF. EEK! Like P said, she's 11, right? I don't think I had anyone near that "serious" until I was 16. Sorry about your PF show. I'll be placing another order when (if) my sister and BIL buy a house. They only have so much room now. Love your answer to the QOTD.

Kathy: My dad is such a great support! Thanks!

Dona: Hope your knee feels better soon.

Mizzou: Glad that others chimed in regarding C25K! Thanks everyone! I know virtually nothing about running. I like your idea of focusing on time or distance! I seem to remember reading about that re: C25K.

Tracey: Hope you finish your cards today!

Cam: Good luck with your project!

tggrstar: Love your answer to the QOTD! Would love to go to London myself!

P: Glad DH is doing well and that you are taking time for yourself!

Shawn: 87% is amazing! I'd love to be you right now!

Rose: Hope DS arrives soon and safely!

Lindsay: Hope today went as well as possible.

Have a great night everyone!

Drink your water! Have your dairy and protein! Did you get in 30 minutes of exercise?


----------



## dvccruiser76

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I freaked out the first time that happened to.  I guess that is what they are made to do.  Drain the fluid out so it doesnt build up behind the ear drum and get infected.  It is a real pain to do the drops and the plugs but its better than the infections and antibiotics.  The joys of having the kids in daycare huh.  I can tell you that after a year or so they rarely get sick.  So hang in there.



Thanks that's what I hoping for. It's been a year and 3 months so hopefully he's building up some immunities. 

Just popping in to say a quick hello to everyone before I do my workout.

Already ate dinner and I'm still starving. Dang it


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> Hi Rose,
> 
> I saw the PMs. I'm still feeling overwhelmed and hopefully if I get a free moment this weekend I can sit and try to absorb everything. I think I've got about a billion things going through my brain right now! Thanks for your patience! I think knowing I've got to get several gifts mailed out by Friday is taking its toll on my concentration! And then there's the disaster at my house! But at least I'm staying focused weight loss wise! I just really want to do well in the challenge at the weight loss center! I hope I've done enough!
> 
> TTFN


Tracey--don't even think twice about it. I figured that's what was going on, but just wanted to make sure. I will put together the instructions for the team challenge the best I can, and if you see something that you want to change, just let me know! We can always edit stuff later. I need to get it posted this weekend or it won't go up before we leave. Hope things get back to normal at your house soon and hope you do great at the wellness center!

Dona--I might have missed your post--but what did they decide about your knee? I am so looking forward to the time off. I wish I would have taken Monday too, but now I'll have a day later. I used to like the Phillies--at least a little--but when they shut the Reds down in the playoffs this fall, I was not happy.

Lisa--hope the hearing goes well!

Deb--hope you feel better soon.

Taryn--oh, middle school romances. Yes, I remember it well.  DS had this one girlfriend for quite a while--over a year. I think it was 8th grade. The mom told me she thought it was the real thing. Long story there.....

Tom made it home safely. We have a ton of errands to run tomorrow before the next storm. This time they are calling for ice. I can deal with snow, but not ice. Too scary. I guess technically it's freezing rain. 

Once again, my DS was very thoughtful and knew how much I missed doing his laundry, so he brought some home for me, so I need to get on it, cause we're shipping a box ahead tomorrow. (He did offer to do it, but of course I said no.)

Hope everyone has a good evening!


----------



## tigger813

Got the Christmas cards mostly done. Waiting for some addresses from friends on FB. Done about 60- 70 cards today.

Successful shopping this afternoon. I got DH's game and Despicable Me. I also got the girls each a Scribblenauts game and the dance teachers each a coffee mug with a coffee packet. 

Tomorrow I will run to Build A Bear and then to Target. We ware going to make the teachers candy and cookies like we did last year. I have to get stuff for fudge and some frosting for the cookies that we are going to make. DD1 has a friendship box to make about a classmate and we are going to make soccer and basketball cookies for that. I'll probably also run to Market Basket to pick up anything I still need. The girls both have a half day tomorrow so we will try and start some baking and DD1 also has to work on her book report due on Friday.

Looking forward to the BL finale tonight!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Good evening everyone.  I'm watching the bl finale, and figured I need to catch up here rather than do my christmas cards.  I still have 10 days till christmas, right?  
Had a productive day.  Went shopping after work, and have finished with everything except for gift cards for the teachers.  Michael's after school care had parents night out tonight, and kept the kids from 6-8 for a holiday party so I went out for margaritas and quesadillas with some people from work.  It was fun, and definitely more fun since I knew michael was so excited for the party, so I felt no guilt, and I didn't need to pay a babysitter.  So eating was not so good today, but I did run this am for 2 miles, and will do 3-4 tomorrow.  

*Rose*- So glad ds made it home safely, and what a sweetie to bring you his laundry.   I don't know why I can sleep after criminal minds, but I can.  I think it's because the houses here are very close together, and I feel pretty safe here.  So exciting your trip is almost here, and I would not worry at all if you gain a few pounds while away.  You are on vacation and deserve to enjoy yourself, and all that walking will definitely burn some calories.  I know for me, as long as I get back on track right when I get home, I will see a minimal gain, at best.  

*Taryn*Love your daddy and the hampster story!  And you taking the flying carpet over heaven, brought a tear to my eye.  Another for AK having a boyfriend.  She's only 2 years older than Michael and I am no where ready for that.  Funny, the other day michael asked me if he was going to take a class about sex when he was older.   I told him he's talk about it in a health class, but we'd talk about it too, and asked him if he had any questions now, and was thrilled that he didn't.

*Lisa*- Good luck at your hearing this week.  Hope it goes smoothly.

*tggsstarr*- Yay for pants that are too big!!  It's so nice to see those non scale victories.  

*Pamela*- with all you've been through, a maintain through this challenge is a huge accomplishment.  Glad you are able to take some time for yourself and get your exercise in. 

*Cam*- Hope you met your deadline and all went well. 

*Nicole*- You're right, I like this cold weather with a few inches of snow for Christmas, but come the end of january, I will trade anything for your 78 degrees. 

*Dona*- Hope your knee is feeling better soon.  I also don't remember if you had said what the doctor said.  I know you were going to get a second opinion.  Hang in there.  

*Deb*- Hope you are feeling better soon.  Congrats to ds on the award, and a hug to him on the gf.  

*CC*-  You're doing a great job as coach, with your busy life, and computer woes.  Hope the internet issue is straightened away soon. 

*Dvccruiser*-Hello neighbor. 

*Tracey*- Hope things settle down for you soon.  I'm envious of your cards being done, and mine still sitting in the walmart envelopes.  

*Shawn*-  You sound sooo busy.  Hope the rest of this week goes smoothly and you're able to get ready for your big trip home.  I'm so not a bird lover.  YOu are a good friend to bird sit.  

Just 3 more days til our final weighin.  Many of you have seen some significant weightlosses, and many are close to your goals, but some of us haven't met our goals, but we are still plugging away, doing the best we can and making those small changes that do add up.  Congrats to all of us.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> Lindsay--he just told me Cliff Lee is a Phillie!!! (You follow baseball a little don't you?) I am beginning to really not like the Phillies! Though, I guess better the Phillies, than the Yankees, except we play the Phillies more than the Yankees! Soon time to start my countdown to spring training and men in tight pants! I do love baseball.



Yes you got it right Rose....We are huge huge huge PHILLIES fans here.  Sorry.  We are even bigger EAGLES fans.  I have no choice if I would cheer for anyone else I would be divorced.  Just kidding.  We heard the news about cliff lee and we were super excited.  Im not a big one for signs either like you said the other day and you guys might think this all sounds silly but heres a story:

Dh's nana passed away friday right.  Last night mike was watching the fb game and his fantasy football team was going down to the wire.  If he lost he would be out since it is the playoff in his league.  At the end of the game the texans scored to tie it and mike went down by 7.  The game went into over time.  Mike said..."nana if you can hear me help the ravens get an interception for a touch down so I can win".  No kidding seconds later the baltimore defense intercepts the ball and runs it in for a touchdown and mike won by 1 point.  We looked at each other like this.   It was a bit freaky.  Then today after we heard about cliff lee mike said wow the guy turned down millions of dollars with the yankees to come back to philly.  I said well maybe nana had something to do with it.  It gave us a good laugh.

Things went very well today.  The services were very nice but the graveside service only lasted a few minutes because it was bitter outside.  I never heard a priest say the lords prayer as fast as this one did.  We had a nice lunch and overall I made good choices.  I did not get my run in today which I am a little upset about but I figure even if I miss one this week it will be ok under the circumstances.  

After dinner I went shopping to try to finish up and I was out from 6p-10p.  I am beat.  I still have a few more things to get too.  We have a very busy weekend coming up so hopefully I can get it all done.  Im sure I will....I always do.

Sorry I didnt get to any other replies....just too tired and need to go to bed.

TTYL


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning everyone. 

I am calling the dr today about my knee.  With 2 wakes in 2 days and progress reports due tomorrow I have not had time to think about going to the dr.  Then I have to think about what I am going to do. 

Got my Christmas letter written.  I had a little trouble writting it this year.  Most of it was pretty easy.  Dh has special rules about Christmas letters.  They must be only 1 page long and not in small font.  I usually add some pictures so there is really not a lot to say.  I had something to say about my dh, and my sons because they all did some traveling and I hadn't.  we did come up with something.  Dh has approved, ds2 has approved and I am just waiting for the final approval from ds1.  I guess he has to send it to  his girl friend since she is also in it.  Their picture is one they took in DW with Pooh and Tigger.

mommyof2pirates  I am glad that the services were nice.  Sorry that it was so cold out. 

Kathy that is so nice about after school care having a parents night out.   If I had shopping to do that would be a great time to do it.

Rose you are too nice doing your son's laundry.  But I can understand you wanting it done.  My ds leaves his laundry all over the house for a week after he does it. 

my3princes Hope you are feeling better and that no one in the house gets what you have. Congrats on Nick being student of the month. 

dvc and cc  Hi 

I have been up since 3:30 I tried to get back to sleep but too much going on in my brain.  Lot's to do today.  I just hope that I can get it all done.


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning Everyone!

My Internet is working well this morning. Hoping that continues all day so I can reply to all of you when I get home.

Hope everyone has a great day!

QOTD for Wed., 12/15: If you do anything you wanted today, what would you do?

Mini-Challenge: Be creative with at least 1 item on your to-do list today.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lindsay--thanks for sharing the Nana story. Now I know who to blame about Cliff Lee going to the Phillies. I am so glad everything went ok yesterday.

Dona--I definitely did the laundry just so it would be done! 4 loads, all but one put away. We are shipping a box to BWV today, so I needed all the laundry finished!

I got quite the wakeup call yesterday, that just because I CAN run a certain speed on the treadmill, it doesn't mean it's a good choice. Last night I had sore feet, sore knees, sore hamstrings. Luckily it seems like it was just a temporary thing. I think part of the problem is I just want to get done on the treadmill, and part of it is you can instantly see your speed and I find myself being very competitive with myself. 

They are definitely calling for ice accumulations in the morning. Uggh. I hope it gets cleared up early. I would much rather go to work tomorrow and have Friday off than have an unplanned day off tomorrow and have to go Friday.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I would sit down with a good book for at least and hour and maybe take a nap while reading it!!!

Good morning!

A quick stop here this morning before my morning of running errands gets going!  I hope to get the last of my gifts today except for stocking stuffers. DH gets some of them at the British Imports store. I also want to get the rest of my gift cards today.  List of things to get: Build a Bear outfits, Michaels gift card, JC Penney or Sears gift card, Pottery Barn gift card, Best Buy gift card, something for my mother., stuff to make fudge, frozen waffles for DD2, and stocking stuffers especially for DH.

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> Just wanted to say hi to Taryn. Soon time to start my countdown to spring training and men in tight pants!


I feel so loved!   Maybe I should re-think my long standing position that baseball is boring! 


lisah0711 said:


> Just a few short days until our Fall Challenge ends.  What are you doing to make those days count? I want to fly over Alaska or somewhere north and see the Aurora Borealis!


Um...eating Doritos in classroom Christmas party.  I've had the ticketmaster from Frosty saying Aurora Borealis in my head since I read this!  Hope the hearing goes well today!



tggrrstarr said:


> One great thing happened last week, I noticed that the pants I bought six weeks ago were much bigger than I remembered them being, almost too big!


AWESOME NSV!!!



pjlla said:


> Kathy.... I don't know how you can watch those creepy shows... especially late at night!  I'd be totally freaked out!
> Umm.... seriously?  Isn't she only 11!!??  But those "school" relationships (you know, where they only see each other at school) are normal in that age range.  DS has had the same girlfriend since May.... and he is only 12!!  But other than a few times this summer, they only see each other at school.  Do you know this boy?


I can't watch them either, P.  We got into Fringe, but I couldn't sleep after watching it!  I'm such a scaredy cat.  And yes, despite what might be asked for, this will definitely be a school relationship.  One of the perks of small town living all your life, I know him, his parents, his grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins. LOL!  His grandfather and my Daddy went to school together, were great friends.  He's been "after" her for years, and she kept turning him down, or so I "heard" through the "grapevine".  Thank goodness for friends' kids talking to their parents.  I do know that he had a "girlfriend" in 3rd grade, and their parents took them to a movie together!  So, I am expecting to be asked for something similar at some point, with a RESOUNDING NO WAY to be my answer!  LOL



keenercam said:


> Just a quick "Good morning" my friends!  Busy here with a huge deadline at 6 pm.  I hope everyone has a fabulous, on-plan kind of day as we wind down to the end of our challenge


That makes me feel so special that you checked in on a busy day!  Hope you got it all done, hon!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> And it's completely childish of me, but I hide and run the other way and make DH talk to him I know some of you guys are sick of snow already, so please feel free to send some down here to Texas.  For once I would like to have a cold Christmas


I'll blow it your way!  It's 8 degrees, windchill minus 5.  Winter Storm watch for tonight through Friday, whole mixed bag of precip.  



donac said:


> I have the rest of this week and then three and a half days until I am off.  Too many things to do at school before we get our break.


WOW!!!  You guys don't get off until Thursday afternoon?  How long are you off after Christmas?  THAT STINKS!!!



my3princes said:


> I must admit that I just skim read.  Life has been super busy. Nick was selected as English student of the month for the month of December and he was honored at a banquet lunch today.  We are very proud of him.


Great job NICK!!!



cclovesdis said:


> I need to drink more water during the day. I used to be so good about it and I've been sliding lately.


Me, too, CC!  I've been so busy I haven't had time for it. Plus, for some reason, I've been CRAVING milk. I bet I've had a half gallon this week. I need to look up and see if that means I'm deficient in something.  Usually, if I crave something realitively healthy, I'm lacking somewhere. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Already ate dinner and I'm still starving. Dang it


I hate that.  I usually grab some nuts, they tend to fill me up a bit, and give me an energy boost!



Rose&Mike said:


> . The mom told me she thought it was the real thing: Long story there.....Tom made it home safely. We have a ton of errands to run tomorrow before the next storm. This time they are calling for ice.


Sounds kinda like the parents of this boy, just a little more willing to push along adulthood than me....  Glad he made it safely, had him on my mind yesterday.  We're in for the same storm, I do believe. 



tigger813 said:


> Got the Christmas cards mostly done. Waiting for some addresses from friends on FB.The girls both have a half day tomorrow so we will try and start some baking and DD1 also has to work on her book report due on Friday.


Great job getting lots done!!!!



mikamah said:


> Michael's after school care had parents night out tonight, and kept the kids from 6-8 for a holiday party so I went out for margaritas and quesadillas with some people from work. She's only 2 years older than Michael and I am no where ready for that.  Funny, the other day michael asked me if he was going to take a class about sex when he was older. Just 3 more days til our final weighin.  Many of you have seen some significant weightlosses, and many are close to your goals, but some of us haven't met our goals, but we are still plugging away, doing the best we can and making those small changes that do add up.  Congrats to all of us./QUOTE]
> Um... I've never said the word sex to Anna Kat. I have got to do that soon, and I sooo dread it, but I know I want to be the one to talk to her about it.  I'm thinking we'll do best if I put her in the car one evening, and drive around in the dark to talk.  No eye contact necessary.    This is funny, but I remember Brad and I having converstions coming home from "dates" in the dark.  We would ask each other questions that were too embarrasing to ask in the day light.  Such as "what really is blue...."  why does it hurt so bad to get in there?  What does pulling your knees up help after a hit in football.  You are so right, we're plugging along, chinking away...  YAY US!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2Pirates said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike said..."nana if you can hear me help the ravens get an interception for a touch down so I can win".  No kidding seconds later the baltimore defense intercepts the ball and runs it in for a touchdown and mike won by 1 point.  We looked at each other like this. Things went very well today.  The services were very nice but the graveside service only lasted a few minutes because it was bitter outside.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad everyone behaved!  Creepy Football story!!!  How in the world did you stay out so long?  I would have fallen down in the mall!  Thanks for stopping in!
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling the dr today about my knee.  With 2 wakes in 2 days and progress reports due tomorrow I have not had time to think about going to the dr.  Then I have to think about what I am going to do. I have been up since 3:30 I tried to get back to sleep but too much going on in my brain.  Lot's to do today.  I just hope that I can get it all done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take care of yourself Dona!  Make that call.  Lots of no sleep going on!
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD for Wed., 12/15: If you do anything you wanted today, what would you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.  If I had to stick to parameters of normalcy, I would send the girls to my mom and clean the house from top to bottom, wrap Christmas presents, and see what I could bake.  If it was a dream - WIN THE LOTTERY, go shopping in NYE in my private jet, pay someone to clean my house while I was shopping, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> BRB
Click to expand...


----------



## flipflopmom

First words out of AK's mouth yesterday morning?  "Can I get Hunter a Christmas present?"  SHEEZ.  NO!

So sick of bad news!  Yesterday, an old store that had been converted to apts burned, .5 miles from mom.  2 families were living there, 1 man and his special needs son, and a very young family with an infant.  The young family had been there 2 weeks, and used every dime they had on security deposit, all the hook up fees, etc, and had just moved everything in.  They lost everything. Our county can't afford to pay firefighters, so it was about 20 minutes before the first truck arrived.  I feel very thankful that these men and women left work mid day to get there, but it made me realize that many homes in our county have no chance of survival in a fire....  So very sad.  

They cut off the power to the area, and mom and Sophie were without heat for several hours. I fussed and told her she should have called me to meet her here so they could be warm, but she swore they were fine, they just got in the bed under a bunch of covers and played Barbies.   High here yesterday was 22.

Also found out that the TA's wife is declining rapidly, and probably won't make it until Christmas.

Ak's friend's mom ended up not with a ruptured spleen, but a ruptured ovarian cyst.  They had to remove a lot of blood from her abdomen to discover the source, and she has a large incision to prove it.  Don't know when she'll get home from the hospital...

Can someone please have something magical happen today, and report back?  I need uplifting.  I was awake at 11, just being thankful for my warm house and healthy family.  Gave everyone extra bedtime hugs.

AK has a HUGE test today in Science, and I couldn't help her with it.  I don't even know what half those words mean, and unfortunately, neither did she.  She could answer the questions on the study guide, but couldn't explain why...  Worried about it.

Oh well, gotta wrap those Christmas gifts for AK's friends.  One brought her a VT purse yesterday that probably cost at least $20-$30.  I just told AK we don't make as much as her parents, and they'll have to understand.

Have a good day, please, please, pretty please????????
Taryn


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Anyone watch the Biggest Loser last night?  I won't say who won in case you haven't watched yet.  There are big changes coming to the Biggest Loser show next round and that will be interesting to see.  



tggrrstarr said:


> Hmmm, do I go with the romantic flight over Agrabah or the exhilerating flight over London's clock tower?



Oh, do both!  Great job on the NSV with the pants!  



pjlla said:


> Wish I could give you my $10 BAB coupon.  I clipped it from the paper a few weeks ago in the hopes that I could find SOMEONE who wanted a BAB for Christmas, but that isn't the case.  I will probably just walk into BAB and hand it to someone in line this week.  I've done that before and some people just look at you like you are CRAZY, but others get a big smile and say thank you.



Kind of like trying to give away fastpasses that you don't need at WDW?  



keenercam said:


> Just a quick "Good morning" my friends!  Busy here with a huge deadline at 6 pm.  I hope everyone has a fabulous, on-plan kind of day as we wind down to the end of our challenge.



Hope you made your deadline with no drama or mishaps!   



mizzoutiger76 said:


> I know some of you guys are sick of snow already, so please feel free to send some down here to Texas.  For once I would like to have a cold Christmas   The high tomorrow is 78, it sure would be nice if it would at least by in the 50s for Christmas.  Christmas at 78 degrees just isn't the same



  78 sounds wonderful, Nicole!    I grew up in California and Arizona and we longed for a White Christmas but the best we could do was a hard frost!   



tigger813 said:


> I saw the PMs. I'm still feeling overwhelmed and hopefully if I get a free moment this weekend I can sit and try to absorb everything. I think I've got about a billion things going through my brain right now! Thanks for your patience! I think knowing I've got to get several gifts mailed out by Friday is taking its toll on my concentration! And then there's the disaster at my house! But at least I'm staying focused weight loss wise! I just really want to do well in the challenge at the weight loss center! I hope I've done enough!



You have been busy since you got back, Tracey, and I have to say that I am very impressed that you don't seem to be hit by the post-WDW vacation blues!    And you've done a great job getting right back in the groove!  

Hope that you are feeling better, *Deb!* 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Already ate dinner and I'm still starving. Dang it



 I hate it when that happens!



Rose&Mike said:


> Once again, my DS was very thoughtful and knew how much I missed doing his laundry, so he brought some home for me, so I need to get on it, cause we're shipping a box ahead tomorrow. (He did offer to do it, but of course I said no.)



Nothing says "I love you, Mom!" like a bunch of dirty laundry!    I'm glad that he arrive home safe and sound.  Hope the weather isn't too bad in your neck of the woods.  I hate ice, too.  

The Seattle marathon sounds like fun!  Have you been there before?  We've go there alot because it is easy and cheap for us to get there -- let me know if you want any hotel or restaurant recommendations.  



mikamah said:


> Good evening everyone.  I'm watching the bl finale, and figured I need to catch up here rather than do my christmas cards.  I still have 10 days till christmas, right?



Tons of time left!    I haven't started mine either.  

Nice job dodging the bullet on the S-E-X talk!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Dh's nana passed away friday right.  Last night mike was watching the fb game and his fantasy football team was going down to the wire.  If he lost he would be out since it is the playoff in his league.  At the end of the game the texans scored to tie it and mike went down by 7.  The game went into over time.  Mike said..."nana if you can hear me help the ravens get an interception for a touch down so I can win".  No kidding seconds later the baltimore defense intercepts the ball and runs it in for a touchdown and mike won by 1 point.  We looked at each other like this.   It was a bit freaky.



That was nice of nana!    Hope your DH wins the pool!  

*Dona,* I am so sorry that your knee is bothering you so much on top of all the other stuff that you have going on.    I can totally sympathise with waking up with your brain running in high gear.  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Wed., 12/15: If you do anything you wanted today, what would you do?



Win the lottery!  

Thanks for coaching this week, CC!  



flipflopmom said:


> AK has a HUGE test today in Science, and I couldn't help her with it.  I don't even know what half those words mean, and unfortunately, neither did she.  She could answer the questions on the study guide, but couldn't explain why...  Worried about it.



Taryn, so sorry for all the bad news surrounding you.   

We had to get the answer key for DS' math book on Amazon so it didn't take us two hours to correct his homework -- he was understandably upset because sometimes we would mark things wrong that were really right because we didn't know how to do the math.  I think it only gets worse from here.  And lest any of you teacher types shake your head about having the answer key  we have DS do the work, we mark the problems that are wrong, DS does his own corrections and then, and only then, does he get to look at the answers to see what he is doing wrong.  

Thanks for all the well wishes on my hearing today.  I will be glad when it is over.  I woke up at 3:11 a.m. and never went back to sleep.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I must admit that I just skim read.  Life has been super busy, but what's unusual about that   My right rear tire was totally frozen this morning.  I thought Chris was going to have to come home and take me to work, but apparenlty I dragged it long enough for it to "free" up   I made it through about 3 1/2 hours at work before I started throwing up   Came home and slept for 4 hours.  Still not feeling great.
> 
> Pam sorry to have missed you this weekend.  I drove by the aquatic center several times, but I wasn't sure if you were there or not.  I'm glad that DD did so well.
> 
> 
> Nick was selected as English student of the month for the month of December and he was honored at a banquet lunch today.  We are very proud of him.  On a sad note he and his girlfriend are having "issues".  I see that his facebook status is single again.



Sorry to hear you are sick!!  Hopefully it is just a 24 hour thing.  And get that tire checked soon.  I had an issue like that many years ago.... I thought that it fixed itself, but then the entire wheel just seized up.... on the highway on the Wednesday before T.giving with no one in sight on the highway, etc.  HUGE hassle and expense!

I would have txted you over the weekend, but I figured you'd feel the need to come and visit me and you had a busy weekend yourself with your celebration for Hunter and all, so I didn't txt.  PLEASE don't feel like I was trying to ignore you!  We will definitely have to plan a day together after the holiday!  And btw, DD and her boyfriend broke up not long ago...  maybe we need to re-introduce our teens! 

Congrats to you and Nick on his Student of the Month honor!!  DD just got selected for the Latin Honor Society!  We have such smart kids!!  Must mean we are GREAT parents!!  



mikamah said:


> [  Funny, the other day michael asked me if he was going to take a class about sex when he was older.   I told him he's talk about it in a health class, but we'd talk about it too, and asked him if he had any questions now, and was thrilled that he didn't.
> 
> [



How old is he?  Never too early to start talking.  I found with DS it was easiest to start by explaining TOM to him.... I figure with a Mom and a sister he would need to know about it sooner rather than later.  That was a strange talk, but kind of funny... especially since it is something he will never experience himself!  But it opened the door in a way.  For some reason he has always been easier to talk to about stuff like that than DD.  I have also bought some great books for the kids over the years... usually biblically based or Christian based... talks about the basics of S-E-X plus the spiritual aspects of purity and such.  Covers all the bases.  I'll be happy to check on the titles of these if you are interested.  I have actually had DD quote back to me from one of them recently when she had her break-up with her boyfriend!  Nice to know they are actually reading them!

Taryn is right.... talking in the car (at least to start) is a great idea.  No need to eye contact and they can't escape!





cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Wed., 12/15: If you do anything you wanted today, what would you do?
> 
> Mini-Challenge: Be creative with at least 1 item on your to-do list today.



Well... if I could do what I wanted, I would finish all of the scrapbooking projects I wanted to do for Christmas.  But several of those have been put on the back burner for now and will probably stay there.  Today I am really just hoping to get the tree partially decorated (it has sat here undecorated for 4 days now), some cookies made for the swim team pizza party tonight, and some housework done.  Anything else would be a bonus!



Rose&Mike said:


> I got quite the wakeup call yesterday, that just because I CAN run a certain speed on the treadmill, it doesn't mean it's a good choice. Last night I had sore feet, sore knees, sore hamstrings. Luckily it seems like it was just a temporary thing. I think part of the problem is I just want to get done on the treadmill, and part of it is you can instantly see your speed and I find myself being very competitive with myself.
> 
> They are definitely calling for ice accumulations in the morning. Uggh. I hope it gets cleared up early. I would much rather go to work tomorrow and have Friday off than have an unplanned day off tomorrow and have to go Friday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!



Stay in as much as you can with that nasty weather.  We had a bit of flurries yesterday, but nothing else.  I don't envy you the ICE!!  And if we lose power it will be all up to me to get that stupid heavy generator out of the shed... we might have to put up with being cold and dark for a while!

Take care of yourself on the TM.... I agree with seeing the speed and wanting to keep bumping it up!



flipflopmom said:


> First words out of AK's mouth yesterday morning?  "Can I get Hunter a Christmas present?"  SHEEZ.  NO!
> 
> So sick of bad news!  Yesterday, an old store that had been converted to apts burned, .5 miles from mom.  2 families were living there, 1 man and his special needs son, and a very young family with an infant.  The young family had been there 2 weeks, and used every dime they had on security deposit, all the hook up fees, etc, and had just moved everything in.  They lost everything. Our county can't afford to pay firefighters, so it was about 20 minutes before the first truck arrived.  I feel very thankful that these men and women left work mid day to get there, but it made me realize that many homes in our county have no chance of survival in a fire....  So very sad.
> 
> They cut off the power to the area, and mom and Sophie were without heat for several hours. I fussed and told her she should have called me to meet her here so they could be warm, but she swore they were fine, they just got in the bed under a bunch of covers and played Barbies.   High here yesterday was 22.
> 
> Also found out that the TA's wife is declining rapidly, and probably won't make it until Christmas.
> 
> Ak's friend's mom ended up not with a ruptured spleen, but a ruptured ovarian cyst.  They had to remove a lot of blood from her abdomen to discover the source, and she has a large incision to prove it.  Don't know when she'll get home from the hospital...
> 
> Can someone please have something magical happen today, and report back?  I need uplifting.  I was awake at 11, just being thankful for my warm house and healthy family.  Gave everyone extra bedtime hugs.
> 
> AK has a HUGE test today in Science, and I couldn't help her with it.  I don't even know what half those words mean, and unfortunately, neither did she.  She could answer the questions on the study guide, but couldn't explain why...  Worried about it.
> 
> Oh well, gotta wrap those Christmas gifts for AK's friends.  One brought her a VT purse yesterday that probably cost at least $20-$30.  I just told AK we don't make as much as her parents, and they'll have to understand.
> 
> Have a good day, please, please, pretty please????????
> Taryn



You certainly have had your share of bad/difficult news lately!!  I'm sure you will agree with me that 2010 can end QUICKLY!!  I'm ready to see it gone. Honestly, it was a fine year for us, up until November for the most part.  But since 11/1 it's been kind of crappy.... so I won't be sad to see it go! 
 about the Christmas gift for the BF!!  I asked DS if he planned to give his girlfriend anything.  He didn't seem to feel it was necessary, but I think I might grab a little something for him to give her right before the holiday break.  Just a token, but it would be a nice gesture, especially since they have been "together" ( ) since May!!



lisah0711 said:


> We had to get the answer key for DS' math book on Amazon so it didn't take us two hours to correct his homework -- he was understandably upset because sometimes we would mark things wrong that were really right because we didn't know how to do the math.  I think it only gets worse from here.  And lest any of you teacher types shake your head about having the answer key  we have DS do the work, we mark the problems that are wrong, DS does his own corrections and then, and only then, does he get to look at the answers to see what he is doing wrong.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes on my hearing today.  I will be glad when it is over.  I woke up at 3:11 a.m. and never went back to sleep.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Hope you have a gret day and a great hearing.  Don't fall asleep during it... maybe some coffee is in your future today!

I totally get it about the Math homework.  I haven't been able to help/correct my kids' math homework since about 3rd grade!!  Thank goodness DH has a great head for Math (and we have two high school math teachers in the family!).... otherwise my kids would be SUNK!!  We divide and conquer.... DH helps with math and science.... I handle the English and social studies!!


Morning all!  Well... it's getting late already and I haven't accomplished much.  I did get in another good workout yesterday, so I finally feel really back on track!  My legs are sore today though, so maybe just some strength training for arms today!!

I went shopping again for a bit last night while DD was at swim and I STILL haven't found anything much to buy her!!  I did get another small gift for DS, but I didn't really NEED to get him anything.  And I have NOTHING for DH or my Dad!  HELP!!  I'm starting to get a little panicky!  I DO NOT want to be out shopping in the crazy crowds this weekend!!!  Not to mention, I don't really have time with swim meets and basketball games Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday!!  It maybe a "very *giftcard* Christmas" around here this year!!

Well... nothing is getting done while I sit here and chat!!  Time to fly..........P


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone!  I have been lurking and reading so that I can keep people in my prayers in a meaningful way, but I am still sorry that I haven't been here much.

Lindsay - What a funny story about DH's Nana's watching over his teams.  There is something so reassuring to us as humans to think that our loved ones continue to watch over us and help us along.

Dona - I hope you take care of your knee.

Rose - PLEASE take it easy on the TM. So many of the accomplished runners and walkers on the WISH team have suffered injuries on the TM (me included), because it is so easy to overdo it. Be smart so that you can continue to do something you love. Oh, and congrats on getting all the laundry under control.  Safe travels!

Lisa - I hope your hearing goes very well today.

Taryn - I am hoping and praying that 2011 brings good news and happy times to your family and friends.  Isn't it interesting, though, that the more people we know and care about, the more bad news there seems to be? I really do think it seems overwhelming to you because you pay attention to the world around you and know so many people from school, church, your community, etc. and are therefore so aware of what is going on in their lives. For some reason, we all tend to share and pass along sad news (maybe to ask our friends to pray for others), so we feel sometimes like we are bombarded with bad news.  Does that make sense?  Oh, and EEK! on AK having a boyfriend.  It doesn't get any better, though.  I am still completely traumatized by the whole "my kid's in a relationship" thing and Jenn is 22 and Andrew is 17.  LOL!

P - I don't know how in the world you are accomplishing all you are doing, but kudos to you.  Please find time to just sit and relax with a cup of tea or a good book, even if it is only for 15 minutes.  

Drats. I am out of time, so hugs and warm wishes to all I missed.  Tomorrow is my 2nd weigh in on the new WW plan and my last one for this challenge. I haven't accomplished anywhere near what I'd aspired to, but will be happy with where I am.  I am actually really looking forward to the next challenge, especially since our trip of a lifetime is now only 6 1/2 months away.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Hi everyone,

Just a quick drop-in, I'm feeling terrible today  Sore throat, achy all over, headache, but I'm trying to stay at work b/c of a meeting we're having this afternoon 

My body was screaming at me today not to do any exercise, but I had a talk with the neurotic part of me that I would go, but if I only got in 5 mins in than so be it   Today would be a run day but I got about 30 secs into it and decided that wasn't going to happen.  So I got about 15 mins on the elliptical before I started to feel really bad. **Oh and in case anyone is wondering, I'm positive my sickness is allergy related...I don't want anyone to think that I was purposefully spreading my sick germs at the gym 

Water consumption is a no go today and I know that tonight's dinner is going to be shot too b/c I'll be sending DH to pick something up so that I can lay on the couch for the evening.

Oh well, you can't fight what your body is doing, so hopefully tomorrow I'll feel better and I'll be back to healthy eating and drowning in water .

my3princes -  to you and I hope you feel better soon

 to everyone that needs one

To everyone one else, keep up the good work! 

Nicole


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Sorry to hear you are sick!!  Hopefully it is just a 24 hour thing.  And get that tire checked soon.  I had an issue like that many years ago.... I thought that it fixed itself, but then the entire wheel just seized up.... on the highway on the Wednesday before T.giving with no one in sight on the highway, etc.  HUGE hassle and expense!
> 
> I would have txted you over the weekend, but I figured you'd feel the need to come and visit me and you had a busy weekend yourself with your celebration for Hunter and all, so I didn't txt.  PLEASE don't feel like I was trying to ignore you!  We will definitely have to plan a day together after the holiday!  And btw, DD and her boyfriend broke up not long ago...  maybe we need to re-introduce our teens!
> 
> Congrats to you and Nick on his Student of the Month honor!!  DD just got selected for the Latin Honor Society!  We have such smart kids!!  Must mean we are GREAT parents!!
> 
> 
> 
> How old is he?  Never too early to start talking.  I found with DS it was easiest to start by explaining TOM to him.... I figure with a Mom and a sister he would need to know about it sooner rather than later.  That was a strange talk, but kind of funny... especially since it is something he will never experience himself!  But it opened the door in a way.  For some reason he has always been easier to talk to about stuff like that than DD.  I have also bought some great books for the kids over the years... usually biblically based or Christian based... talks about the basics of S-E-X plus the spiritual aspects of purity and such.  Covers all the bases.  I'll be happy to check on the titles of these if you are interested.  I have actually had DD quote back to me from one of them recently when she had her break-up with her boyfriend!  Nice to know they are actually reading them!
> 
> Taryn is right.... talking in the car (at least to start) is a great idea.  No need to eye contact and they can't escape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... if I could do what I wanted, I would finish all of the scrapbooking projects I wanted to do for Christmas.  But several of those have been put on the back burner for now and will probably stay there.  Today I am really just hoping to get the tree partially decorated (it has sat here undecorated for 4 days now), some cookies made for the swim team pizza party tonight, and some housework done.  Anything else would be a bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> Stay in as much as you can with that nasty weather.  We had a bit of flurries yesterday, but nothing else.  I don't envy you the ICE!!  And if we lose power it will be all up to me to get that stupid heavy generator out of the shed... we might have to put up with being cold and dark for a while!
> 
> Take care of yourself on the TM.... I agree with seeing the speed and wanting to keep bumping it up!
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly have had your share of bad/difficult news lately!!  I'm sure you will agree with me that 2010 can end QUICKLY!!  I'm ready to see it gone. Honestly, it was a fine year for us, up until November for the most part.  But since 11/1 it's been kind of crappy.... so I won't be sad to see it go!
> about the Christmas gift for the BF!!  I asked DS if he planned to give his girlfriend anything.  He didn't seem to feel it was necessary, but I think I might grab a little something for him to give her right before the holiday break.  Just a token, but it would be a nice gesture, especially since they have been "together" ( ) since May!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have a gret day and a great hearing.  Don't fall asleep during it... maybe some coffee is in your future today!
> 
> I totally get it about the Math homework.  I haven't been able to help/correct my kids' math homework since about 3rd grade!!  Thank goodness DH has a great head for Math (and we have two high school math teachers in the family!).... otherwise my kids would be SUNK!!  We divide and conquer.... DH helps with math and science.... I handle the English and social studies!!
> 
> 
> Morning all!  Well... it's getting late already and I haven't accomplished much.  I did get in another good workout yesterday, so I finally feel really back on track!  My legs are sore today though, so maybe just some strength training for arms today!!
> 
> I went shopping again for a bit last night while DD was at swim and I STILL haven't found anything much to buy her!!  I did get another small gift for DS, but I didn't really NEED to get him anything.  And I have NOTHING for DH or my Dad!  HELP!!  I'm starting to get a little panicky!  I DO NOT want to be out shopping in the crazy crowds this weekend!!!  Not to mention, I don't really have time with swim meets and basketball games Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday!!  It maybe a "very *giftcard* Christmas" around here this year!!
> 
> Well... nothing is getting done while I sit here and chat!!  Time to fly..........P



I'm sure you'll think of something for DH and Dad.  How about a netflix subscription for DH since he's stuck at home?

Congrats to Laura, that is a huge acheivement and with all the swimming too. She is smart and athletic.  Maybe we should reintroduce the kids, but I'm not sure I'm up for another long distance relationship 

I'm home again today.  Still not feeling great.  I seem to go from freezing cold to overheating in a matter of seconds.  Hopefully this will be gone before tomorrow or I'll be working sick.  New job and I'm not going to blow it.

We have Colby's concert tonight so I need to go out for a little while for that.  He seems excited.


----------



## pjlla

keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone!  I have been lurking and reading so that I can keep people in my prayers in a meaningful way, but I am still sorry that I haven't been here much.
> 
> P - I don't know how in the world you are accomplishing all you are doing, but kudos to you.  Please find time to just sit and relax with a cup of tea or a good book, even if it is only for 15 minutes.
> 
> Drats. I am out of time, so hugs and warm wishes to all I missed.  Tomorrow is my 2nd weigh in on the new WW plan and my last one for this challenge. I haven't accomplished anywhere near what I'd aspired to, but will be happy with where I am.  I am actually really looking forward to the next challenge, especially since our trip of a lifetime is now only 6 1/2 months away.



Yup... my prayer list keeps getting longer and longer... maybe cause I'm getting older?

I'm managing to get done the necessities and let go of the extras.... but I definitely consider my time here a NECESSITY!  I got lights and popcorn strings on the tree so today is good!  DH's employer has been providing meals for us once a week for a few weeks now and tonight's the night!  So no cooking! And actually.... they are bringing enough food to last many days... usually a huge salad (plus dressing), a big casserole type thing (lasagna and shephard's pie so far) and then two big containers of soup (potato corn chowder and chicken basil rice).... so it is really more like bringing 4 days of food!!  Can't wait for tonight's selection!

Keep yourself on a steady track with recovering that leg and your weight loss and you will be more than ready for your big trip!!  How are you liking the new WW program?  I haven't heard much about it and haven't had the time to really look into it yet.



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quick drop-in, I'm feeling terrible today  Sore throat, achy all over, headache, but I'm trying to stay at work b/c of a meeting we're having this afternoon
> 
> My body was screaming at me today not to do any exercise, but I had a talk with the neurotic part of me that I would go, but if I only got in 5 mins in than so be it   Today would be a run day but I got about 30 secs into it and decided that wasn't going to happen.  So I got about 15 mins on the elliptical before I started to feel really bad. **Oh and in case anyone is wondering, I'm positive my sickness is allergy related...I don't want anyone to think that I was purposefully spreading my sick germs at the gym
> 
> Water consumption is a no go today and I know that tonight's dinner is going to be shot too b/c I'll be sending DH to pick something up so that I can lay on the couch for the evening.
> 
> Oh well, you can't fight what your body is doing, so hopefully tomorrow I'll feel better and I'll be back to healthy eating and drowning in water .
> 
> my3princes -  to you and I hope you feel better soon
> 
> to everyone that needs one
> 
> To everyone one else, keep up the good work!
> 
> Nicole



Hope it is just allergies!  Achy all over sounds more like flu than allergies.  Take care of yourself and get better quickly..... and maybe DH can find something healthy to bring home??  Subway, rotiserrie chicken with a salad, something like that??  How about some hot soup?  



my3princes said:


> I'm sure you'll think of something for DH and Dad.  How about a netflix subscription for DH since he's stuck at home?
> 
> Congrats to Laura, that is a huge acheivement and with all the swimming too. She is smart and athletic.  Maybe we should reintroduce the kids, but I'm not sure I'm up for another long distance relationship
> 
> I'm home again today.  Still not feeling great.  I seem to go from freezing cold to overheating in a matter of seconds.  Hopefully this will be gone before tomorrow or I'll be working sick.  New job and I'm not going to blow it.
> 
> We have Colby's concert tonight so I need to go out for a little while for that.  He seems excited.



Sorry you're still feeling icky.  Wish I could be there to help.  Sounds like you have a fever with all that hot and cold going on... have you taken your temp??  Are you eating and drinking?  Hot tea, hot soup, lots of water, maybe some juice??  Are you still sick to your stomach?  

Actually, I think I do see the possibility of Netflix subscription under the tree   I've had the idea brewing for a while but I need to sit down and do it.  

Enjoy the concert tonight.  Is it Christmas music?  What does he play?  Hopefully you can feel well enough to go for a while.


Afternoon ladies!  Well... DH hit the treadmill before me today!   I'm so glad he found the energy to do that.... 3/4 mi today!  Sure, it is a slow walk, but that is all he needs for now.... just to get MOVING!  Then I helped him shower and he is spiffy and ready to go (but of course, he has no where to go!!).  I'm sure he feels better just to be getting washed up regularly and such!

Like I mentioned above, I at least got some lights and popcorn strings on the tree!  I did some picking up around the downstairs/kitchen.  After I finish eating I will vacuum and sweep the kitchen floor and call it a day for downstairs.  I also folded and put away two loads of laundry and have another waiting in the dryer.  My thank you notes are in the mail, along with an overdue sympathy card to my SIL (lost her Dad about two weeks ago).  

I need to throw together a batch of cookies for DD to take to her swim team holiday pizza party tonight.  Wish I could do more, but that will be it for this year!  

I'm gonna run... it is 2pm and I haven't finished lunch!.........P


----------



## tggrrstarr

cclovesdis said:


> I need to drink more water during the day. I used to be so good about it and I've been sliding lately. I think I'll take some water bottles to work so I am more prepared.


ITA!  I have been so bad lately.  If I am lucky, I drink half of what I need to.  Forget it if I have a day off!  It does seem easier when I use my reusable water bottle.



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Wed., 12/15: If you do anything you wanted today, what would you do?
> 
> Mini-Challenge: Be creative with at least 1 item on your to-do list today.



Sleep.  I tried to take a nap earlier and couldn't fall asleep.  
Scrapbooking, I am soo far behind.  

I went to the gym today and did all 9 runs of c25k w1 d2.  Funny, two months ago when I did this for the first time, I was dying afterwards.  This time, I just went right over to the TM and walked for an additional 15 minutes.  I was even thinking about skiiping day 3 and going right to week 2 next week.  I am only doing one run a week for now until I can get to the gym more often. 

My DH and I were watching BL finale last night, and the only question we had was, why on earth was Jillian dressed like Elvis Presley?


----------



## mikamah

Good afternoon all.   Well, I wimped out of my run/walk this morning when from my bed I heard the wind whipping at the house, and I knew it was only going to be in the teens.  I will get them in later this week.  I did go to the optical shop and ordered real glasses.   I've been wearing the readers for a while, and finally got an eye exam a few weeks ago, and I do need both distance and reading, so I went with progressives.   I hope I can adjust to them.  I will miss having pairs all over the house, but if I'm supposed to wear them all the time, they should be on my face and I shouldn't have to search.

I'm taking michael to the orthodontist at 4.  We've seen one already in the same office as our pedi dentist, but I've heard a few negatives and I didn't get a great feel for them, and every person I know who has gone to them was told they need a palate expander, including michael.  So this will be more of a second opinion, and I will probably go with them, or go for a third.  I've heard good things about this office and doctor, so we'll see. 

After that we're meeting some friends for supper to celebrate Christmas.  

QOTD- If I could do anything today, I'd love to do nothing, totally guilt free.  Just veg on the couch with movies and drink a few cups of tea, and totally relax.  Of course, I'd need to hire a housekeeper to come and pickup the house for me first, and since Lisa's hitting the lottery today, I'll send her the bill.   Thanks Lisa!! 

Fun question CC.  It's so nice do dream.  Actually next week at work is pretty quiet, so I may just get cancelled, and take a day guilt free.  I'll have to be really productive this weekend, so if I take a day off, I can relax.

*Taryn*- So sorry for all the sadness you've been seeing lately.  It's so hard.   I like the idea of no eye contact when talking about tough things.  I'll have to remember that.

*Pamela*- Thanks for the book offer.  A year or so ago he had had some questions and I found a great library book that explained it all in simple terms, and also had info about alternative means, donor insemination, and such, so we have started to talk about it a little, but I will definitely be needing some books as he enters puberty.   So funny for christmas I picked up a little 5$ back massager since michael loved to have his back rubbed and one of the ladies I work with who is so prim and proper said, "Well, you know what he'll be using that for some day."  Yeah, I know, i can't stop it.  

I hope to get back later with more replies.  The afternoon is going by too fast.  

Have a great evening.


----------



## keenercam

Kathy - I don't mean to be a jerk but I am so offended that your co-worker said that to you.  It seems a little intrusive, but maybe I am hyper-sensitive because someone insinuated to me something about DS17, whom they do not know. UGH!

P - WOW!! How awesome that DH got on the treadmill!!!  Woohoo!!!!   

I am absolutely loving the new WW plan. I swear, I have not reached for processed foods or snacks and it's all to do with the new plan. I am eating more of the "filling" foods and have very few moments of hunger.  And I try to address those moments with fruit, since I know it is zero points plus value.   Overall, my eating habits have changed dramatically and the scale seems to be rewarding me so far.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Got our box mailed to BWV--I don't know if it was cheaper than just paying the luggage fee, but it will definitely make traveling easier. Our carryons should be pretty empty, which will be nice. Also went to Target and Kroger. DS is taking a nap and I think I am going to go to strength class. It will probably be my last one before our trip because I don't think I will have time on Monday--more specifically, don't know if I will be able to leave work on time! We are listening to bob marley radio on pandora through our stereo speakers. I love Bob Marley!

Cam--thanks for the reminder about the treadmill. It scared me last night when I took my shoes off. My feet felt fine until then, but as soon as I took them off, they were not happy. Hopefully this will be enough to force me to slow down. I just really really really don't like the treadmill. Ok enough whining. I am very happy and grateful that I am able to run, and I don't want to jeopardize that.

Meant to share this yesterday. We are having some issues with a mailing at work--very frustrating and it's been going on for days. The project is way over due. Anyhow, yesterday my boss shared something at a luncheon she was at--the person speaking lost her daughter to leukemia. Basically, the message was--we are all fortunate to be here to deal with our problems and frustrations. Doesn't mean they aren't frustrating, but we are here and that's what matters. Since I have been thinking about the whole attitude of gratitude thing, I felt like this was the perfect message. The holidays, the stress, the shopping, family issues, money problems, weather, etc can really drag us down, but we are here. And for that, as I watch my baby sleeping on the couch, I am grateful. (Ok, now I'm crying and Eric Clapton is singing Knocking on Heaven's Door--not good!)

Have a good afternoon.


----------



## keenercam

Rose -


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Well after I posted, I ate lunch (even though it felt like jagged pieces of glass going down ) and took some Advil and am feeling MUCH better!   Even though my exercise today wasn't that great, I wasn't going to let the opportunity to drink my water for the day go to waste.  Wow, you guys have me totally dedicated to this new healthy living   Will probably still take it easy tonight and let DH pick up dinner.



Rose&Mike said:


> Tom made it home safely.



 I'm so glad! My sis comes down on Saturday and her drive from Missouri down here makes me sit on the edge of my seat the entire day.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Dh's nana passed away friday right.    We looked at each other like this.   It was a bit freaky.



Wow! That's crazy! I love that stuff, I'm glad you shared! Makes it very reassuring for the rest of us still stuck in this crazy world 



Rose&Mike said:


> I think part of the problem is I just want to get done on the treadmill, and part of it is you can instantly see your speed and I find myself being very competitive with myself.



I definitely have this problem too 



flipflopmom said:


> So sick of bad news!



I'm so sorry Taryn! I don't have any real words of comfort, but you will be in my prayers tonight (as well as those that you shared with us about) 



pjlla said:


> Hope it is just allergies!  Take care of yourself and get better quickly..... and maybe DH can find something healthy to bring home??
> 
> Actually, I think I do see the possibility of Netflix subscription under the tree.



Thanks! I'm sure it's allergies, happens every year since we got here.  It's the darn Cedar, it'll bring me to my knees in a heartbeat and its EXTREMELY high at the moment.  Subway is a great idea, thanks!  I eat it for lunch all the time yet it never occurs to me to get it for dinner, duh! 

We LOVE our Netflix.  We got it when we moved here b/c at the time we couldn't afford cable (we still don't have cable).  



tggrrstarr said:


> I went to the gym today and did all 9 runs of c25k w1 d2.  Funny, two months ago when I did this for the first time, I was dying afterwards.



That's awesome! Keep up the good work! 

Have a great evening everyone! 

Nicole


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone.  I am finally done with finals and out of hibernation!!!! I feel good to have that one stress come off.  DF and I have plans to go out tonight so I am looking foward to that.  Now I can concentrate on the wedding without feeling guilty that Im not studying   Can you believe its only 1.5 more days till BL is over?  We have all accomplished so much these past couple of months, whether it was on the scale, inches, NSVs, and all the other life happenings we have had.  Any setbacks just made us stronger as we have learned from them and from others.   

Well I got to get back to work.  I have pushed things off for a long time because of school, so now I have to catch up.  Hopefully I will be back on later, if not see you all tomorrow!

Jeanette


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I'm off to reply to all of you in Word.

Squeeze in an extra 8 oz. of water today!


----------



## dvccruiser76

mikamah said:


> Michael's after school care had parents night out tonight, and kept the kids from 6-8 for a holiday party so I went out for margaritas and quesadillas with some people from work.  It was fun, and definitely more fun since I knew michael was so excited for the party, so I felt no guilt, and I didn't need to pay a babysitter.  So eating was not so good today, but I did run this am for 2 miles, and will do 3-4 tomorrow.



I may need a program like that some day for Dylan. Where was your party? Mmmmm mmmm Mexican food. What all did Michael do at their party?



donac said:


> Got my Christmas letter written.  I had a little trouble writting it this year.  Most of it was pretty easy.  Dh has special rules about Christmas letters.  They must be only 1 page long and not in small font.  I usually add some pictures so there is really not a lot to say.  I had something to say about my dh, and my sons because they all did some traveling and I hadn't.  we did come up with something.  Dh has approved, ds2 has approved and I am just waiting for the final approval from ds1.  I guess he has to send it to  his girl friend since she is also in it.  Their picture is one they took in DW with Pooh and Tigger.
> 
> I have been up since 3:30 I tried to get back to sleep but too much going on in my brain.  Lot's to do today.  I just hope that I can get it all done.



Yikes that's early  My MIL writes a Christmas letter, but never lets us see it. She also puts together a collage of pictures, which we get to see. This year it's about 12 pictures and all but 2 have my DS in it. Not sure what she'd have in there if he wasn't in the picture. 



flipflopmom said:


> I hate that.  I usually grab some nuts, they tend to fill me up a bit, and give me an energy boost!



Good idea, I need something easy to grab. I usually go for a 1 point vita top of muffin, but nuts may be a better choice.



flipflopmom said:


> Also found out that the TA's wife is declining rapidly, and probably won't make it until Christmas.
> 
> Ak's friend's mom ended up not with a ruptured spleen, but a ruptured ovarian cyst.  They had to remove a lot of blood from her abdomen to discover the source, and she has a large incision to prove it.  Don't know when she'll get home from the hospital...



Oh no, not someone else that might lose a loved one this holiday season 

Ugh on the ovarian cysts. I had 2 burst when I was a teenager and they are not pretty. I never needed surgery, but the pain is not something I'd like to relive.



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Anyone watch the Biggest Loser last night?  I won't say who won in case you haven't watched yet.  There are big changes coming to the Biggest Loser show next round and that will be interesting to see.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes on my hearing today.  I will be glad when it is over.  I woke up at 3:11 a.m. and never went back to sleep.



We watched it tonight. Should be a good season next time around. Is the 507 pound man the biggest yet? I can't remember. I'm also surprised it starts in like 3 weeks. 

Hope everything went well with your hearing 


mikamah said:


> I'm taking michael to the orthodontist at 4.  We've seen one already in the same office as our pedi dentist, but I've heard a few negatives and I didn't get a great feel for them, and every person I know who has gone to them was told they need a palate expander, including michael.  So this will be more of a second opinion, and I will probably go with them, or go for a third.  I've heard good things about this office and doctor, so we'll see.
> 
> After that we're meeting some friends for supper to celebrate Christmas.



Who do you go to for a pedi dentist, do you like them, and how young do people start going? 

Go anywhere good for dinner?



keenercam said:


> I am absolutely loving the new WW plan. I swear, I have not reached for processed foods or snacks and it's all to do with the new plan. I am eating more of the "filling" foods and have very few moments of hunger.  And I try to address those moments with fruit, since I know it is zero points plus value.   Overall, my eating habits have changed dramatically and the scale seems to be rewarding me so far.



Yay, I love to hear good reports. I'm thinking about trying the new plan in January. 



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  I am finally done with finals and out of hibernation!!!! I feel good to have that one stress come off.  DF and I have plans to go out tonight so I am looking foward to that.  Now I can concentrate on the wedding without feeling guilty that Im not studying



Yahoo no more finals  Enjoy your night out and happy planning!


----------



## cclovesdis

my3princes said:


> Nick was selected as English student of the month for the month of December and he was honored at a banquet lunch today.  We are very proud of him.



Congrats to DS! 

Feel better. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Already ate dinner and I'm still starving. Dang it



 Ive been having that problem with breakfast. Im not ready to eat at 5:30 AM so I eat something very small, but by the time I get to work, Im ready to eat. Im working on it.  to you.



Rose&Mike said:


> Tom made it home safely. We have a ton of errands to run tomorrow before the next storm. This time they are calling for ice. I can deal with snow, but not ice. Too scary. I guess technically it's freezing rain.



 Glad DS made it home safely!

Hoping the freezing rain stays away! 



tigger813 said:


> Successful shopping this afternoon. I got DH's game and Despicable Me. I also got the girls each a Scribblenauts game and the dance teachers each a coffee mug with a coffee packet.



 for yesterdays success and todays success!



mikamah said:


> Had a productive day.
> 
> *CC*-  You're doing a great job as coach, with your busy life, and computer woes.  Hope the internet issue is straightened away soon.



 for your great day!

Thanks!  My Internet is working perfectly now. Not sure what was up with it yesterday. 

*Lindsay*: Love your story about DHs nana. About two hours before my grandfather died, someone I know had a baby. I understand. 

*Dona*: Sorry for your losses. 

 for your knee.


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose&Mike said:


> and part of it is you can instantly see your speed and I find myself being very competitive with myself.



I do that too. I really try to watch myself. Its hard, unfortunately. 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I would sit down with a good book for at least and hour and maybe take a nap while reading it!!!



Ahh. A nap. 

*Taryn*:  I get a lot of comments about how I should know such and such because Im a teacher. Im constantly explaining that we are not superheroes nor are encyclopedias in our brain, but that we are experts in what we actually teach and are the common sense queens. Science isnt my thing either. 



lisah0711 said:


> Win the lottery!
> 
> Thanks for coaching this week, CC!



No problem! I LOVE coaching! 

Id LOVE to win the lottery myself. Ahh, just thinking about how to spend even $1,000 is 



pjlla said:


> I went shopping again for a bit last night while DD was at swim and I STILL haven't found anything much to buy her!!  I did get another small gift for DS, but I didn't really NEED to get him anything.  And I have NOTHING for DH or my Dad!  HELP!!  I'm starting to get a little panicky!  I DO NOT want to be out shopping in the crazy crowds this weekend!!!  Not to mention, I don't really have time with swim meets and basketball games Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday!!  It maybe a "very *giftcard* Christmas" around here this year!!



I just got an e-mail from Amazon offering excellent prices on magazine subscriptions. Could be good for DDad, DH, and/or DD-or yourself.

Do you have a Target around you? Target sells those round gift cards in a package. I think they are called tokens. You have to have all 5 of them be the same, but $5 could be great. Im especially thinking for DD when shes with friends. 



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone!  I have been lurking and reading so that I can keep people in my prayers in a meaningful way, but I am still sorry that I haven't been here much.



Not to worry. We know that you are always thinking about and praying for us.  and thank you!



pjlla said:


> Afternoon ladies!  Well... DH hit the treadmill before me today!   I'm so glad he found the energy to do that.... 3/4 mi today!



 Thats great!

 for your very productive day!



tggrrstarr said:


> Sleep.  I tried to take a nap earlier and couldn't fall asleep.



Again, 

 for your successful C25K run!



mikamah said:


> QOTD- If I could do anything today, I'd love to do nothing, totally guilt free.  Just veg on the couch with movies and drink a few cups of tea, and totally relax.  Of course, I'd need to hire a housekeeper to come and pickup the house for me first, and since Lisa's hitting the lottery today, I'll send her the bill.   Thanks Lisa!!
> 
> Fun question CC.  It's so nice do dream.  Actually next week at work is pretty quiet, so I may just get cancelled, and take a day guilt free.  I'll have to be really productive this weekend, so if I take a day off, I can relax.



Hope you have a guilt free day very soon! I have New Years Eve off. I may just take one that day. Love it! 



keenercam said:


> I am absolutely loving the new WW plan. I swear, I have not reached for processed foods or snacks and it's all to do with the new plan. I am eating more of the "filling" foods and have very few moments of hunger.  And I try to address those moments with fruit, since I know it is zero points plus value.   Overall, my eating habits have changed dramatically and the scale seems to be rewarding me so far.



So glad you are doing so well!  I cannot wait for my plan materials from Santa.



Rose&Mike said:


> Meant to share this yesterday. We are having some issues with a mailing at work--very frustrating and it's been going on for days. The project is way over due. Anyhow, yesterday my boss shared something at a luncheon she was at--the person speaking lost her daughter to leukemia. Basically, the message was--we are all fortunate to be here to deal with our problems and frustrations. Doesn't mean they aren't frustrating, but we are here and that's what matters. Since I have been thinking about the whole attitude of gratitude thing, I felt like this was the perfect message. The holidays, the stress, the shopping, family issues, money problems, weather, etc can really drag us down, but we are here. And for that, as I watch my baby sleeping on the couch, I am grateful. (Ok, now I'm crying and Eric Clapton is singing Knocking on Heaven's Door--not good!)



 and 



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Well after I posted, I ate lunch (even though it felt like jagged pieces of glass going down ) and took some Advil and am feeling MUCH better!   Even though my exercise today wasn't that great, I wasn't going to let the opportunity to drink my water for the day go to waste.  Wow, you guys have me totally dedicated to this new healthy living   Will probably still take it easy tonight and let DH pick up dinner.



Glad you are feeling better! 



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  I am finally done with finals and out of hibernation!!!!



 Congrats! I KNOW you did very well!


----------



## tigger813

Happy Wednesday!!!!!

Been an extremely busy day!!!! I've been pretty much running all day.

After DD2 got on the bus I headed to the mall. Got there 10 minutes before it opened. I met an employee of the Disney Store on the way in so we got chatting. Then I saw that they had the soft Rapunzel doll that was not available at the World of Disney store last week. And all the plush dolls were buy 1 get 1 so I got the Rapunzel doll and a Stitch plush in pjs that DD1 will go nuts over. Then I got my dad a Sears gift card and headed up to get my DB and DSIL a Pottery Barn gift card. Then I headed to Build A Bear and was able to use all $35 in certificates I had. I got a Santa outfit, a C3PO costume and a Han Solo costume and it only cost my $9!!!! I was out of the mall by 9:30!!! Next I headed to Target and got supplies for DH to make fudge and a few other things including my Peppermint light ice cream. I then ran into Staples to get a few gift cards there. Then I headed home to put the ice cream away and then went to the PO and grocery store, CVS and a  gift store that my mom loves to get her a few things. THen I came home to wait for the kids and get the rest of the Christmas cards done which DD1 helped me with. We made some mint chocolate chip cookies. I had a little bit of dough and one cookie. I had a sandwich for lunch and for supper I had a protein shake and one slice of cheese pizza. I've been drinking a lot of water so I should be ok.

Tomorrow is getting busier by the minute. I'll head to work in the morning though I don't have a client until 1. I also have to run to the transfer station. Then tonight while I was at pageant practice I got a call for a new client who wants a 90 minute massage tomorrow at 5:30. So I'll have to stop at my weight loss meeting on the way home. I'll be having my big meal at lunch tomorrow and a shake for supper. DD1 also has a dentist appt at 3:30 so I have to pick up DD2 early from school so we can get there on time! Thanks goodness I got the Christmas cards done though I am getting more addresses everyday from friends on FB!

Won't get any baking done tomorrow so I guess we'll work on that on Friday afternoon and Saturday night and Sunday afternoon.

I guess your PD for more clients is working! Thanks!!! Hope they're good tippers!!!! LOL!!!

Back to catching up on Survivor from last week so we can watch this week's. 

I need to get up early to get my workout in and DH has work to do early tomorrow.

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

I'm feeling better tonight.  Hopefully I will feel good in the morning.  I probably did have a fever, but I am not a temp taker so who really knows. 

Colby sang in tonight's concert.  All of the kids in grades K through 4 sing with their classes as part of the music program.  They sang winter songs as opposed to holiday songs.  Some kids also do African drumming.  They give up one recess per week to practice.  The audience hates it   It sounds exactly the same every concert.  Thankfully the concert was only an hour and 15 minutes tonight.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ok, got the clippies done. I think I have the first post under control. Friday morning (or tomorrow if we are iced in) I will get organized for the team threads. I definitely waited too long to get started on all this!

Here's the clippies:


----------



## tggrrstarr

Just got back from seeing Tangled - I LOVED it!  I got a free $25 itunes gift card at work yesterday for winning a contest, I am gonna go use it to buy the soundtrack to the movie!  I love Zachary Levi, I can't believe how great his voice was in the movie, who knew he could sing!

Because we went straight to the theater from my DH work, we didn't get to go home for my planned dinner.  I was going to get Subway on the way, but we couldn't find one.  So I went with a hot dog and a skinny cow icecream sandwich at the theater.  Not my first choice, but I had more than enough calories for it.  

I also stopped at Bath & Body works earlier to get a gift for a gift exchange this weekend.  Of course they had a fantastic sale, buy 3 get 3 free on their lotions and body wash.  So I got 2 for the exchange and the other FOUR for myself!  I got this yummy vanilla lemon lotion that smells soooo good.  Its part of this Summer Vanilla collection that has a berry, coconut, lemon and apricot.  They all smell so good, I have to go back for more.

I work at noon tomorrow, I am trying to convince myself to go back to the gym beforehand, I am just worried that my sleepiness will win out.  If I get everything ready to go tonight I should be safe from giving in to sleep in the morning.


----------



## Rose&Mike

I might post this on the planning thread for the spring challenge, but thought I'd start here first.

*I need two people who would be interested in keeping up a QOTD archive for each thread (Team Mickey and Team Donald) for the Spring challenge.  Basically what it would entail is posting a reply to your team thread titled QOTD archive and then editing it each day (or week) to add the QOTDs. 

If you are interested, please send me a pm and I will give you more details. I was going to try to do it, but I'm afraid I will not have enough time. Corinna and I are still talking about whether we will keep the QOTD archive thread going, so for now, I thought it would be nice if we had an archive post on each thread.*

Thanks!!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 

*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  3
 (congrats Rose&Mike & 50sjayne & my3princes!!!!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------27!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 6
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 1
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 2
Excused------------------------- 2
weigh ins----------------------- 16
gains---------------------------- 5
maintains------------------------ 1
losses-------------------------- 10
new or returning members -------- 0


*Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 14!*
This weeks group loss is 18.1lbs.
Average percentage of weight lost 0.54 % 
Total group weight loss so far 353.0 pounds!  
  
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
(16+2+3)/ 67 = 31 %  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST * !  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 14 Superstars!!* 
#10- 0.51% - dvccruiser76
#9- 0.52% - MickeyMagic  
#8- 0.67% - tggrrstarr
#7- 0.90% - lisah0711 
#6- 0.94% - disneymom2one
#5- 1.06% - OctoberBride03  
#4- 1.24% - MacG
#3- 1.90% - lovedvc 
#2- 2.05% - keenercam
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 14 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 2.04% - Cupcaker  

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * Cupcaker *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 14 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 93% complete. 
carmiedog	5.3
corinnak	96.2
Cupcaker	112.5
disneymom2one	154.4
Dreamer24	32.3
dvccruiser76	100.0
keenercam	25.6
liesel	24.0
lisah0711	46.7
lovedvc	5.0
MacG	35.0
MickeyMagic	38.4
mikamah	20.0
mommyof2Pirates	30.0
NC_Tink	21.9
SettingSail	76.7
tggrrstarr	67.8
tigger813	78.8
tiki23	31.7
Worfiedoodles	25.3


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

Not sure when I'll be able to reply today. I have to baby-sit tonight. I have just enough time to drive home and shower before I need to leave. Without TMI, I would feel much better showering before I hang out with some tweens.

Hope everyone has a great day!

Today's QOTD is similar to another one we had, but I know I need it.

QOTD for Thursday, 12/16: What is one thing you can do today to make sure that you drink enough water?

Mini-Challenge: Drink 8 8 oz. glasses of water today. 

WW counts milk as a glass of water. I aim to count it as a serving of water for my 7th or 8th.

*Drink your water today! Don't forget to have some protein, lots of fruits and veggies, and at least a serving of dairy today as well!*


Congrats to our BLs! And all of our participants!


----------



## cclovesdis

Ok. I wanted to make this post fancy, but I can't seem to change the color now. 

*Bonus QOTD for Thursday, 12/16: Unbelievably, our challenge ends tomorrow with the final weigh-in. What is your funniest memory during this challenge?*

This does not need to be related to the challenge. Here's mine: My mother decided (at the last minute) that we needed to visit my grandfather for his 86th birthday.  It does relate to the challenge in that his birthday was/is during my coaching week, but thanks to all of you, that didn't end up being a problem at all.


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> Win the lottery!    And lest any of you teacher types shake your head about having the answer key  we have DS do the work, we mark the problems that are wrong, DS does his own corrections and then, and only then, does he get to look at the answers to see what he is doing wrong.


Winning the lottery is definitely on my to do list!   I would LOVE to have an answer key! I think it is very interesting that in our state, the standards just keep getting raised higher and higher and higher, my kids are learning stuff I did in 2nd or 3rd grade.  Yet, our county has the lowest weekly wages in the state.  AND, our school district (county) is one of the top 7 out of 130 in the state.  I'm not quite sure how we manage it, but I know our kids are our greatest exports, they are well educated and nothing for them to do here, so none come back after college!



pjlla said:


> You certainly have had your share of bad/difficult news lately!!  I'm sure you will agree with me that 2010 can end QUICKLY!!  I'm ready to see it gone. I went shopping again for a bit last night while DD was at swim and I STILL haven't found anything much to buy her!!  And I have NOTHING for DH or my Dad!  HELP!!


DH - Love the netflix idea.  Clothes for lounging?  Don't know what price range you look at, what about books on tape or something like that?  Warm socks?  Music?  Magazines? One of those chair massagers? Sounds macabre, but a gift certificate for gutter cleaners? Your Dad... Hm...  kinda hard since I know nothing about him.  We always got Daddy stuff that went along with his interests (outdoors, gardening, etc).  Sorry not much help!  As for DD, most teen girls love clothes, don't know if she's like that or not.  Something for room decor?  Is she into electronics?



keenercam said:


> I really do think it seems overwhelming to you because you pay attention to the world around you and know so many people from school, church, your community, etc. and are therefore so aware of what is going on in their lives.


That's very true, Cam.  In a close knit community such as ours, we feel each other's pain very deeply.  Working with kids, I see so much heartbreak....  I LOVE hearing your excitement and success with the new WW plan. I am so happy for you!  



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Sore throat, achy all over, headache, but I'm trying to stay at work b/c of a meeting we're having this afternoon


So sorry, feel better, don't push too hard.  Hate to hear that the allergies are kicking your hiney! Have you seen an allergist?  They may be able to do a shot or something for Cedar, if you are inclined to go that route!



my3princes said:


> I'm home again today.  Still not feeling great.  I seem to go from freezing cold to overheating in a matter of seconds.  Hopefully this will be gone before tomorrow or I'll be working sick.  New job and I'm not going to blow it.


Hope you feel better soon, too!



pjlla said:


> DH's employer has been providing meals for us once a week for a few weeks now and tonight's the night!  Well... DH hit the treadmill before me today!


That's so great of them to take of you that way!!!!  AND  for DH on the treadmill!!!



tggrrstarr said:


> ITA!  I have been so bad lately.  If I am lucky, I drink half of what I need to.  Forget it if I have a day off!  It does seem easier when I use my reusable water bottle.


That's very true!  If I just keep that water bottle nearby, and fill it up often, I find myself getting in lots more water!  



mikamah said:


> Well, I wimped out of my run/walk this morning when from my bed I heard the wind whipping at the house, and I knew it was only going to be in the teens.


I've done that wayyy too often lately.  Sounds like you've started talking to Michael more than we have to AK.  Torn between keeping the innocence, and prepping her for life, KWIM?



Rose&Mike said:


> Anyhow, yesterday my boss shared something at a luncheon she was at--the person speaking lost her daughter to leukemia. Basically, the message was--we are all fortunate to be here to deal with our problems and frustrations. Doesn't mean they aren't frustrating, but we are here and that's what matters. Since I have been thinking about the whole attitude of gratitude thing, I felt like this was the perfect message. .


That's so very, very true Rose.  I hate that often I am not thankful until I hear a trial someone else has had/is having, so I am really going to start trying to begin and end each and every day just living for the day.  Somehow, we've gotten so busy and stressed, it just flies by.  My babies will be grown before I know it.  I really need to focus on that.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Ugh on the ovarian cysts. I had 2 burst when I was a teenager and they are not pretty. I never needed surgery, but the pain is not something I'd like to relive.


Poor thing, the pain was so bad, she got up at 4am thinking she was going to be sick, passed out, hit her head, and they couldn't get her up.  When the ambulance finally got her to the hospital, they removed 5c. of blood from her abdomen, preliminary diagnosed as ruptured spleen, sent her to a larger hospital, where they found the ruptured cyst.  Because of all the diagnosis, she has a very large incision which is impeding her recovery.  Hope she got to come home last night, but I haven't heard yet.



cclovesdis said:


> Ive been having that problem with breakfast. Im not ready to eat at 5:30 AM so I eat something very small, but by the time I get to work, Im ready to eat. Im working on it.


I've been eating a banana on my way out the door, and grabbing something else around 10.  



cclovesdis said:


> I get a lot of comments about how I should know such and such because Im a teacher. Im constantly explaining that we are not superheroes nor are encyclopedias in our brain, but that we are experts in what we actually teach and are the common sense queens. Science isnt my thing either.


Not sure I am a common sense queen!!!!   I tell people frequently that I teach K for a reason!  



tigger813 said:


> I've been pretty much running all day.


Just reading that made me tired!!!!!!  You go girl!



my3princes said:


> I'm feeling better tonight.  Hopefully I will feel good in the morning.  I probably did have a fever, but I am not a temp taker so who really knows. Some kids also do African drumming.


That would make me feel like I am at Animal Kingdom!!!!!!  Glad you are feeling better!



Rose&Mike said:


> Here's the clippies:


They look GREAT!



tggrrstarr said:


> Just got back from seeing Tangled - I LOVED it!


Is it worth a theatre ticket?  I really want to take the girls, we don't go to the movies very often AT ALL, only if there is something we think will be worth the ticket. They are getting SEVERAL for Christmas, I'd rather buy the DVD and watch it multiple times for half the cost.



LuvBaloo said:


> Total group weight loss so far 353.0 pounds!


That's PRETTY COOL!!!!!  Congrats to all the losers.  I've been so slack in reporting weights...

BRB


----------



## flipflopmom

Going to start w/ the positives!

1.  It's been a long standing tradition in our family (started when I was little and my bros were teenagers) that the entire month of December when children are acting up, someone starts singing either "You better watch out," or "I'm gettin' nuttin' for Christmas".  The reactions are either "hush" or attitude change.  Last night Sophie was singing "I'm getting what I asked for, for Christmas, Mommy and Daddy are glad, I'm getting what I asked for, for Christmas,"   

2.  Think I mentioned that instead of giving teacher gifts, I was donating to the TA whose wife is dying.  They were all VERY appreciative, AK said one of her teachers came to her w/ tears in her eyes and said it was the best gift from a student ever.  As a school, we collected $322 to give him this month, and we gave $350 last month.  One of the classes did donations of food, snacks, etc for his family instead of classroom gifts and had 2 HUGE hampers to give.  I know that NONE of this changes anything, but it's all we can physically do to ease the burden...

3.  Not at all postives:
TOM made his arrival early again. I said last month I need to be prepared around the 15th. With all that's going on, the date escaped me, and I forgot to be prepared. Had to make a run home at lunch yesterday for a wardrobe change!   Sorry if TMI, but it's kinda funny...

Very worried about Dh this am.  He's on his way to work. We've had about 1 inch of snow, not bad, but now it is sleeting HARD.  He left 15 minutes ago, and the tracks are gone in the driveway.  I begged him to come back if it was bad.  It will be another 30-60 minutes before he gets there, so I am on pins and needles until he calls.  The news is full of slick road reports, and it's going to be worse when he leaves this afternoon!  Supposed to change to rain late tonight.... 


We, of course, have the day off.  I've done 2 loads of laundry, unloaded dishwasher, etc, hoping to get some cleaning done. Since I've been up since 3:30 checking road/weather reports, a nap will be in order later, I'm sure.  Need to make a list of all that I need to accomplish today, so I can get motivated!  I'm just looking at all that needs to be done, and sitting at the computer!!!!  LOL!


----------



## SettinSail

OH!!!   I got hit by the poof fairy!   HARD!

I will have to come back later tonight and start all over!

Have a great day

Congrats to all the biggest losers!!!

Shawn


----------



## mikamah

Good morning!  I thought I'd have ample time to post this morning, but michael woke up and came in my bed an asked if I was the tooth fairy.  It was so deja vu, when I was a kid, I remember coming in my mom's bedroom when I had lost a tooth and she was sitting at her bureau putting her hair in curlers and I asked her if there was a tooth fairy, and she said no, then I asked about the easter bunny, and then santa.  Of course I remember her easily answering me but I had a hard time telling michael the truth.  I kind of felt him out and but I did say that yes, I was his tooth fairy, and he was just fine with it.  I saved his teeth, and showed them to him, and he thought that was cool.  He was about to go get dressed and then asked about the easter bunny, so we talked about that.  I suggested he go watch a quick show before school, in hopes that I can ward off the santa talk right now.  I know it's coming, but I'd love it to wait til 12/26.  That boy is growing up.  Bittersweet feelings, but so grateful for all I have in my life today.  

*Cam*- I'm sorry.  I hope I didn't offend you or anyone else by posting that yesterday, and the woman who said that was completely joking, and really referring more to her son who is grown now, and was not truly insinuating anything about michael.  As nurses, I think we tend to have a rather sick sense of humor and definitely can cross the line sometimes.  I'm sorry something like that happened to you about ds, and I would be upset about it too.  Thank you for caring so much about me, and all of us here. 

DVCcruiser-I'll send you a pm later about our dentist.  We've had some issues, and changed dentists a few years ago.  I think most kids start around age 3, but I'm not sure on that.   Michael goes to fun club run by danvers rec.  It's the after school program run at 2 schools and it's very reasonably priced and he loves it.  They do lots of fun things, and it's run by mostly young adults who have mostly been there his full 4 years so far.  In town, there is that, and the Y.  When he was in K, it was part time, so he did the Y on his 2 days off, and fun club on his school days, and we both like the fun club better, but I know many people who go to the y.  

My time is up, and I gotta get bkfst, and am going to get out for 2 miles this am.  

Have a great day.  Congrats to all our biggest losers this week!!!   353 pounds total!!  Whoo hoo!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

It's a pretty messy morning here. We never really got snow, just a dusting, but it started sleeting/freezing rain around 11pm. The salt truck came down our street around 6am, but not sure if Mike will be able to get the ice off the driveway! 

Congrats to all the Losers and Maintainers!

*QOTD archive update--for the new challenge
If we find someone to keep a QOTD archive post on their thread, then Corinna is going to continue to update the archive that she started in January. PM me if you are interested or want more info!*

I am going to get up and run on the treadmill in our basement so that it's done for the day. That way if I do make it into work late, I will be done with my exercise for the day.


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!  I can't believe how time-pressured everything is right now, but I feel like I am compartmentalizing.  

Kathy - I think I was offended on yours & Michael's behalf but I appreciate your sensitivity.  You are so sweet!

Taryn -- What a wonderful, thoughtful way to help your colleague.  We so often feel helpless and we are actually grateful for a meaningful way in which to help.  I'm really glad that you and your co-workers are able to provide support in such a meaningful way.

Congratulations to all the losers this past week. It is so exciting for me to see my name in the top ten.  But most importantly, congratulations to everyone who is making the effort -- this time of year is full of stress and temptation.  I think every smart choice is a reason to congratulate ourselves.

Jeannette - Congrats on being done finals!!   Now you can really focus on wedding planning. Have a great time with it!

Rose - The clippies are beautiful!! I love them!  Gosh, I hate to be high maintenance but if there is any chance of me being on Team Mickey, I'd love that.  (see my avatar?)  I don't know if you guys know it but I am a total Mickey FREAK - -Heck, I did a MARATHON just to get the Mickey medal.

And, if I may hijack the thread for a second, I'll share this excerpt from our vow renewal trip report:

Very few friends knew he would be there, and even as I waited (and not very patiently) for him to arrive, my heart was going pitter patter (in a good way), knowing that my main mouse woud be there. ......here is my reaction when he came in:





Everyone else was watching Mickey; my dear friend Patty knows me well enough to have been watching me and to catch my reaction.  
. . . .
Yes, Mickey ROCKED the dance floor and then posed for pictures and took the time to make my heart sing:






Okay, back to your regularly-scheduled BL thread.     I love all the gift ideas posted here.  I am stealing some of them.  

I am sorry for everyone I missed.  I am scrambling to fit everything in once again.  At home, everything is focused on getting gifts wrapped and shipped or wrapped for upcoming houseguests.  It is hard right now to figure out when Christmas cards will get done.  And I don't think there will be a Christmas letter this year.  

At work, all focus is on year-end administrative stuff and this big case that we have a hearing in on Monday.  The thought of giving up most of my weekend to hit the Sunday 4:00 deadline is a bit unnerving.  UGH!

On a brighter note, I had another successful week on the new WW plan - down another 3.0 pounds!!  I have never had two huge losses in a row in all the years/times I've done WW.  It is so validating for me to be in the next decade, and not by the skin of my teeth, either.  

This weekend holds a lot of challenges, but I plan to just keep working the plan and doing my best.


----------



## keenercam

Oh, no!! I killed the thread!    Sorry.


----------



## lisah0711

keenercam said:


> Oh, no!! I killed the thread!    Sorry.



 I don't think so!

And, Cam, your tag is a good hint about your love of the mouse, too!  

I'll be back later for replies!


----------



## SettinSail

I can not believe it, I did it again.  I have been on here atleast 90 minutes catching up but my post is gone.  I highlighted it but I think I forgot to hit ctrl C before submitting.  I could just cry.  I've now done this to myself twice today so I am going to wake up in the morning and start from there.  I had lots to say to everyone but I'm not going backwards again

It's 10:18 pm here so I'll be going to bed soon.

Enjoy the rest of your day

Shawn


----------



## mikamah

Good evening!  We're home from school/work and michael is watching a show before we head over my brothers house.  His mil passed away this year so I'm going to help him scan a picture and make an ornament for his wife while she's at work. My scanner broke about 2 years ago and I still haven't gotten a new one.  Michael is very excited to know the big secret about the tooth fairy, and no talk of santa yet, so I'm good.  I have decided to lie about santa if it comes up before Christmas, but in more of a kidding way.  He teases me about the disney characters being people in costumes, and I insist they are real, which I know you all understand.  I'm glad it didn't come up this am.  Can't believe our final weighin is tomorrow.   I have not done well  eating this week, but am holding steady on the weight.  I will definitely have a few more glasses of water tonight.  

*Taryn*-Love Sophie's song.  She is so adorable.  You sound like you are doing so much for everyone, and I hope you are able to have some time to take care of you too.

*Cam*-Love the pictures from your wedding, and the one of you and mickey gave me chills.  I'll show that to michael and he'll think differently about those characters not being real.  Congrats on a new decade and another big loss!!  You are definitely intrigueing me about the new ww, and I got a free pass to join in my ww lunch so that's two signs today.  I think I will join after christmas and go for at least a couple months and get all the new info. 

*Shawn*-That dang poof fairy, hitting you twice in one day is just unfair.  She should be punished.  Hope you're sound asleep right now and get a good nights rest.  Before I got the laptop, I had taken to copying my posts since I'd lose them so frequently, but I forget to do that lately.  I'm probably overdue for a big poof. 

Hello to everyone else!!  Let's finish off this challenge with a bang!!  Already over 350 pounds lost is truly awesome.  

Have a great evening.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Shawn-- Hope you have better luck tomorrow! You have got to be getting ready to leave soon!

Cam--thanks for sharing the pictures! What a fabulous day!!!

I ran 4 miles on the treadmill at home this morning. I will not say it was fun, but I did it! I spent like a half a mile listing in my head everything I was grateful for. I did a lot of math, and a lot of counting backwards. And I managed to not run too fast, so that's good. 

I got to work around 10:00. The roads were not too bad, but the sidewalks and parking lots were and are treacherous. Solid ice. They said on the news that 100s of people were treated in the er today for falls on the ice. No precipitation expected until Monday night/Tuesday morning. I just want my plane to take off on time!  We leave at 6am and I am going to be a little cranky if I have to get up at 3:30 and then sit in the airport for hours because of delays. I do not do well without sleep--which I am already short on--and more importantly, I am sure the airport bar will not be open at 6:00am. 

Thank you so much to Kathy and Lindsay for volunteering to run the QOTD archives on the Team threads!!! You are both awesome!

Taryn--just wanted to tell you that the plan is to watch NL Christmas tonight after the Big Bang Theory. I'll give you my review tomorrow.

Ok, might check in later. I'm going to try to do a little more organizing for the next challenge tonight.


----------



## tigger813

Good evening all!

I've been a very good girl today despite a not so great day! My first client didn't know where the spa was and seemed really confused! My second client didn't show up and when we called he said he thought we'd call to confirm. He just booked at 7 last night. He does still want to come for a massage but not sure when! I spent all day at the spa and then went back tonight for nothing! I did go to my weight loss meeting for the last time. I will do my final weigh in tomorrow. I will get up at 5 to get in my last workout and then I have to get DD1 up to finish a bit of homework and then we will go to the wellness center for my final weigh in there! I'm really excited to see those final numbers especially since I've stayed on track completely this week! I'm looking forward to celebrating tomorrow night!

My elderly neighbor got taken away in an ambulance tonight so please say a prayer for Barbara! Her 21 year old granddaughter said she was confused and her speech was a bit slurred. She recognized me when they put her in the ambulance. Hoping to hear some news in the morning. She's a very sweet lady. Several years ago her house burned down and they rebuilt on the same property. She's a good neighbor and we try to help out when we can. 

Think I should head to bed so I can get up for my Last Chance workout.

Did want to share the last two week's WLC passwords:

Course 3 Class 11 username wlc    password: power

Course 3 Class 12 username wlc    password: grace

Best wishes for everyone's weigh in tomorrow! I'm looking forward to a huge number tomorrow to counteract my gain from my vacation! 

TTFN


----------



## tggrrstarr

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Thursday, 12/16: What is one thing you can do today to make sure that you drink enough water?
> 
> Mini-Challenge: Drink 8 8 oz. glasses of water today.


I brought my 32oz bottle to work today, its always easier to stay on track with it.



cclovesdis said:


> *Bonus QOTD for Thursday, 12/16: Unbelievably, our challenge ends tomorrow with the final weigh-in. What is your funniest memory during this challenge?*



Hmmm, hard to think back, I'm sure its gonna be kitten related.  

So far I am having a great loss this week, I am hoping to end the week with a 4lb loss.  Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Cupcaker

Oh WOW I just found out I was this past biggest loser.  So cool. DF and I had a good time last night.  We havent gone out like that in a long time.  I felt good to wear a dress that I havent fit in ever, but bought because it was really cute.  I went ahead and indulged yesterday too.  Had two drinks and the obligatory fast food run at midnight after going out. So I dont think weigh in tomorrow will be any different from last weeks, but at least its below my goal.  I went to Borders today to look for wedding organizers.  I found one that I really like, Bridal Bargains: wedding planner.  There was a 50% coupon online for Borders too so it was less than $10.  It has all the details that I was looking for.  I have decided to do a cost-benefit analysis of wedding venues to decide which one I should choose.  My mom has totally been into the wedding now so Im not so stressed anymore.  Thanks everyone for sharing your special wedding stories with me.  It means a lot.  Good luck to everyone tomorrow!

Susan- Thanks so much for your spreadsheet!  Dont worry, I like to look at the details too so your spreadsheet will be so helpful.

CC- wow you get up so early.  Do you have ready to go snacks for when you do become hungry?

Tracey- You have a great shopping day the other day.  Sorry to hear about your neighbor, hope everything is ok with her.  Have a good last workout!

Deb- glad youre feeling better.

Rose- your clippies are really cute.  Stay safe, I cant believe how much ice and snow you are having.  Can you tell I have no experience with snow?  I didnt even know there were salt trucks.

Kelli- How fun to win a prize.  You got a steal with those lotions.  Love when you can buy gifts for other people, but also get a little something for yourself too.

Lisa- hows your training for the princess going?

Taryn- thats great so many people were able to help the TA.  Just the sentiment alone means a lot.  I love your tradition of singing those songs when kids act up.  Im going to start singing them now too

Kathy- awwwMichael is growing up

Cam-  Love your pictures, especially your reaction.  Its priceless.  Wow that is so great that WW is working so well for you.  I have told my mom all the great results many of you are having.  Maybe shell go back to attending meetings.

Shawn- so are you packed and ready to come back?

Jeanette


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning all  I've got to be very careful with this post so I don't lose it!  I think I've been rushing too fast to get everything done. I am ready to start packing.  Laundry is done, house is cleaned, gifts are wrapped and I have everything written down that I need to pack.  What we usually do is DS and I lay everything out on the dining room table that we want to pack and DH does the actual packing, he is very good at it.  Must be those engineering spatial skills  We are packing light.  In addition to gifts, I am only packing 1 pr pants, 2 tops, 1 pr shoes, clothes to run in, and make up. We can do wash whenever we need to at Mom's and we'll also be shopping for new clothes while we're there since they are so much cheaper than here.  We have a set of toiletries already there too.  I just hope we don't have any problems with our flights.  We had so much snow last night that school is cancelled for today.  I am told that is very rare.  More snow is expected today.  At home, the schools are also cancelled for snow today and they are expecting more winter weather tomorrow  We will just see what happens.  If we can make it through our first flight, we will be in Atlanta so anything that happens after that will be easy to deal with.  We always book the direct flight to Atl even though it means we fly right over NC and then back up!  It's so much easier than a connecting flight through Amsterdam or London.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I am so sorry about not replying. I didn't get home until about 11 and pretty much fell asleep as soon as I got into bed. I switched wake-up to 4:45 AM and that seems to be helping. I fell asleep after the kids went to bed and their mother was happy I did, so that really made me feel better!

 to everyone who needs one.

 for your final weigh-in. I can't believe it is Dec. 17th already!  Obviously, because I got in the shower without remembering and will have to weigh-in tomorrow morning. 

Have a great day! 

CC

*Jeanette*: Love the snack idea! That will be my weekend goal! TIA! 

Well, I was going to reply to a few more of you, but I am getting random screens on my computer. I am sure it is because of some key I am hitting, but I haven't figure out which one yet. 

Again, have a great day!


----------



## SettinSail

Sorry, I'm a little paranoid now so decided to split up my post....

Good luck to everyone on your weigh-in today.
I managed to get one pound off this week so that brings me back to my lowest weight, 23.5 pounds lost total.  Still a little shy of my goal of 26 pounds lost total but this is not the end!  I will work hard in the Spring challenge.  Rose, how do we sign up for that?  Do we just post on the thread once it is started?

Kathy, we always told DS that if he didn't believe Santa would not come.  I'm sure that's not the best approach to take but we just used that response over and over anytime he had questions.  We usually said it with a joking tone in our voice.  It's still something we have never said out loud or confirmed to him

Tayrn: Just had to comment about the Phiten.  DS and I have not heard about that custom of giving it to someone else and we've never seen any girls wearing one!   That's so cool that AK wants one  You do know the trend now is to wear SEVERAL of them roped together to make a big fat necklace.  (just look at the MLB pitchers)

I hope everyone is feeling better that was sick.  Pamela, sounds like you are doing great getting your exercise in and a little housework too - how do you do it !!??

Cam - you are doing GREAT on the new WW  I forgot about your Med cruise!  How exciting!  We went on the cruise in August and met MacG there (Kim).  Feel free to ask us any questions.  Kim's family did most ports on their own and we did most ports with Disney excursions, so we have all bases covered.  We paid $999 pp for our cruise and were seated at dinner with a family that paid $17,000  Of course, they were in a suite and we were on Deck 2  Several families on our meet thread went in together for private excursions.


----------



## SettinSail

Me again....

We decided not to go to NYC for a few days while we are home.  Actually, DH decided that for us and I am a little bummed.  After I figured out the best dates and times and prices and had a good package, he was a little worried about the flight home. It left NYC at 8:30 pm on Dec 23rd, layover in Philly and then arrival at RDU at 12:15 am.  He felt there were too many possibilities for error, either with weather or flights.  He did not want to get stuck somewhere and not make it home for Christmas Eve.  I know he's probably right but   We did get invited to spend Dec 26-29 with friends at their house in the NC mountains so that will be lots of fun.  It will be difficult to get heavy snow jackets over and back but we'll do it somehow.

I think this will be my last post on this thread but I will continue reading throughout the day.  Then when we get home and get settled, I will switch over to the Alumni thread and hope to see you there.

It's been such a wonderful experience finding this group and "meeting" all of you.  It really helped me out on many lonely days over here and gave me much needed motivation and encouragement.  You will never know how much your words have meant to me and helped me along with my journey.

See you on the Alumni thread and on the Spring Challenge!

Remember, never, never, never give up

Shawn


----------



## flipflopmom

keenercam said:


> Very few friends knew he would be there, and even as I waited (and not very patiently) for him to arrive, my heart was going pitter patter (in a good way), knowing that my main mouse woud be there. ......here is my reaction when he came in:
> The thought of giving up most of my weekend to hit the Sunday 4:00 deadline is a bit unnerving.  On a brighter note, I had another successful week on the new WW plan - down another 3.0 pounds!!.


I love, love, love this picture Cam!!!  I would have been the same way.  When we went to WDW for our honeymoon, my first trip, we were not the Disney experts we try to be now.  I did do a lot of planning, but nothing like I do now!  Our anniversary is Dec. 28, so yeah, week between Christmas and New Year's!    Made Brad wait for HOURS in Judge's Tent to meet Mickey.  That was around the time there was a really sweet commercial about WDW on, and I copied the little girl by saying to Mickey, with tears in my eyes "I've been waiting my whole life to meet you."  It was a GREAT memory.  I am so proud of your WW success!!!!!




mikamah said:


> I have decided to lie about santa if it comes up before Christmas, but in more of a kidding way.  He teases me about the disney characters being people in costumes, and I insist they are real, which I know you all understand. .


You know, if asked, I totally stand my ground that Disney characters are real.  What do you mean, people in costumes?    Glad he seems satisfied with the answers you've given him!  I had a friend's son that cried for days that he could never trust his parents again because they lied to him about something as important as his teeth and holidays!



Rose&Mike said:


> I ran 4 miles on the treadmill at home this morning. I will not say it was fun, but I did it! I spent like a half a mile listing in my head everything I was grateful for. I did a lot of math, and a lot of counting backwards. Solid ice. They said on the news that 100s of people were treated in the er today for falls on the ice.  We leave at 6am and I am going to be a little cranky if I have to get up at 3:30 and then sit in the airport for hours because of delays
> Taryn--just wanted to tell you that the plan is to watch NL Christmas tonight after the Big Bang Theory.


Good job on the dreadmill today!!!!  It was very icy here today, too, lots of FB posts of people falling. They never got around to scraping our road at all!  DH did make it to work okay, took a long time, but he made it.  Do you leave 6am Tuesday?  I'm so excited for you!  How long will you be gone?  I'm getting the "let's do Christmas at Disney" bug, but honestly, I can't take the kids away from their grandparents at Christmas.  As much as I want to... we might pull a Christmas vacation trip sometime that has us home for Christmas Eve/Christmas day...  I hope you thought the movie was hilarious and not crude. 



tggrrstarr said:


> I brought my 32oz bottle to work today, its always easier to stay on track with it.So far I am having a great loss this week, I am hoping to end the week with a 4lb loss.  Crossing my fingers!


YAY for water and losses!!



Cupcaker said:


> Oh WOW I just found out I was this past biggest loser.  I found one that I really like, Bridal Bargains: wedding planner.  There was a 50% coupon online for Borders too so it was less than $10.  It has all the details that I was looking for. My mom has totally been into the wedding now so Im not so stressed anymore.


That's awesome!  Congrats on being BL, and having a good night out!  Glad your mom is into it now!!!



SettinSail said:


> Good morning all  I've got to be very careful with this post so I don't lose it!  I think I've been rushing too fast to get everything done. If we can make it through our first flight, we will be in Atlanta so anything that happens after that will be easy to deal with.


So in US day/time - when do you leave and when do you get here?  I can't even begin to figure that out!     Will you have to ship back stuff that you buy/receive here?



cclovesdis said:


> I am so sorry about not replying.


You will be severely reprimanded!   Walk the Plank.    Brewing a nice little concotion for you,   You have to teach my class for a week (THAT's THE WORST ONE!)  glad you got some rest, little missy!



SettinSail said:


> I managed to get one pound off this week so that brings me back to my lowest weight, 23.5 pounds lost total.  Kathy, we always told DS that if he didn't believe Santa would not come.  We usually said it with a joking tone in our voice.  It's still something we have never said out loud or confirmed to him: DS and I have not heard about that custom of giving it to someone else and we've never seen any girls wearing one!   That's so cool that AK wants one


That's a GREAT way to have a trip back home!!!!  I bet you'll be able to tell that the seats are more comfy!!!  I hope you can squeak out some time to post while you are a few hours from me, I can't wait to hear about your family's reaction (and the hole in the yard )  I'm sure that little custom originated in our school, b/c they are quite the craze.  Reminds me of Swatch watches when I was her age.  I think a lot of it, too, is her best friends are all softball players....  I will probably NEVER say the words either re: Santa.  I know my parents never did, and Brad won't even say them to me.  "What do you mean, what's from Santa?  Whatever he brings!"  I swear sometimes he is a 5 year old in a 38 year old body!



lisah0711 said:


> I'll be back later for replies!


YOU LIED TO US!     Hope you are okay!



tigger813 said:


> I've been a very good girl today despite a not so great day! My elderly neighbor got taken away in an ambulance tonight so please say a prayer for Barbara!


Sorry about all the mess w/ the clients!  Prayers said for your neighbor!  Hoping you love what you see on the scale!

BRB


----------



## flipflopmom

*SHAWN = We must have been posting at the same time!*
So sorry you are bummed, but with all this weather, he's probably right.  Don'tcha hate it when that happens?  You KNOW what the NC mtns are connected to?  The VA mtns.  You know who lives 5 minutes from the NC line in the VA mtns?  If you take time to post today, where will you be?  Boone?  Asheville?    Your words made me have tears in my eyes!  BE SAFE!!!!  If you can, let us know you made it safely!


----------



## flipflopmom

Morning everyone!  Time for "Deep Thoughts, by Taryn!"  Friday version!

Yesterday was AWFUL!  I did nothing but lay on the couch and EAT!  Why oh why?  TOM was socking it to me hard, honestly, I would have had to take the day off, and I haven't done that in YEARS for TOM.  We watched movies (Mamma Mia, Sound of Music, and a couple of sweet Hallmark Christmas movies).  Girls did a play, and they can't ever just DO anything.  They made programs, tickets, decorated the living room, had props.  TOO cute.  

Fed Ex pulled their trucks off the road, so they shut DH's plant down early. Just had a skeleton crew of supervisors there to fill rush orders, so they sent them home at lunch.  Little bugger didn't call to tell me until he was 5 minutes from home so I wouldn't worry.  WHAT IF HE HAD WRECKED??  I would have had no idea!  I'm such a worrywart.  Him being home is NOT good for my diet, we actually ate lunch, where I usually skim through it, and he got into the treats and kept bringing them in the den!!!!

Wanted to share Disney stuff - you'll appreciate.  I told you I did my class in Mickey, and we do lots of Mickey stuff (Put your Mickey ears up when you are finished so I know you are ready, etc.)  One of my students went to WDW in Nov, and brought me back a lanyard w/pins to put my school keys on!  So for our Christmas party, one student brought in his inflatable Santa Mickey, and we set him up for a few days in the room.  Another brought Mickey candy canes, and another brought a Mickey stocking for our room, another gave me a Mickey ornament.    They can be sweet - I can say that since I have 18 days before I have to put up with them again!  

We do the coolest thing, yes I am bragging.  Instead of exchanging gifts, I decided to have the kids bring in something to be used in class, either in centers or whatever, for everyone to share.  Stocks my room, the kids get new stuff, and the parents can budget as they please.  I tell the parents glue sticks are always appreciated, so they can spend $1 or $5 or $10 or whatever, no one feels bad, we pile them all up and each kid unwraps one thing, so if you didn't bring in anything, there's usually extras (parents will buy 2 or 3 packs of glue sticks and wrap each packs,etc).  We got a Toy Story game, Tinkerbell puzzle, Mickey game set, Mickey coloring books, etc!!  LOVE IT!

Feeling a bit  better this am, so I might actually accomplish something today.  Going to wait and weigh around lunch time, feeling mighty bloated this am.  Hoping vast amounts of water and some movement will help that.  

Love ya -mean it!
Taryn


----------



## SettinSail

flipflopmom said:


> So in US day/time - when do you leave and when do you get here?  I can't even begin to figure that out!     Will you have to ship back stuff that you buy/receive here?
> BRB



OK, so I lied too.....maybe this one will be my last post on the thread....maybe not

We leave here at 10:50 am Saturday morning -- that is 4:50 am EST.  We land in Atlanta at 3:40 pm EST, a 9 hour flight.  It's 10 hours going the other way  That will feel like 9:40 pm to us.  We have a long layover in Atlanta and we arrive at RDU at 8:40 pm, which will feel like 2:40 am for us.  Almost 16 total hours of travel time.  But, that's mostly because we like the direct flight from Stuttgart to Atlanta rather than a European connection.  The good thing about flying this direction is that you are exhausted and go to bed as soon as you arrive.  It's night time, about 9:00 pm so you can sleep for a good 12 hours, wake up the next morning around 9:00 am, no jet lag and hit the ground running.  We can all adjust right away to EST with no jet lag.  Coming back the other way is a HUGE adjustment.  It takes me about a week to feel "right".   



flipflopmom said:


> *SHAWN = We must have been posting at the same time!*
> So sorry you are bummed, but with all this weather, he's probably right.  Don'tcha hate it when that happens?  You KNOW what the NC mtns are connected to?  The VA mtns.  You know who lives 5 minutes from the NC line in the VA mtns?  If you take time to post today, where will you be?  Boone?  Asheville?    Your words made me have tears in my eyes!  BE SAFE!!!!  If you can, let us know you made it safely!



We will be in Boone !!!  Wow, can't believe we will be so close.  If I had my car, I would drive to meet you somewhere!  We are riding with them in their mini-van.  I always pictured you living in the Danville area for some reason.  Sounds like you are close to Jefferson, NC in Alleghany county maybe?  I hope this is not TMI for the Internet

I sincerely meant those words  There's no way I could have lost anything on my own without the support of this group!  

Looking forward to losing more on the next challenge

Shawn


----------



## tigger813

Good morning LOSERS!!!!!

DD1 and I just got back from the wellness center! SO EXCITED!!!!!! When I started the challenge there I weighed 160.6. Today I weighed 144.4!!!!! And I lost 15.5 inches total!!!!

On my scale at home this morning I weighed 143.8!!!! I'm so excited! 5.4 pounds this week! Now to just not gain it all back this weekend!!!!! I am going to enjoy myself today! I will still continue to do the elliptical daily and use the Wii again more often!

Hoping to get caught up on everything today when I get home from work and hopefully do some baking! And I have totally earned that drink!

I'll post later from work!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Wow!  Here it is, the last day of our challenge!    Give yourself a big pat on the back for sticking it out the whole challenge, through thick and thin, and even the holidays!*

Thank you, CC, for coaching this week!    You did a great job keeping people motivated for that last push!  

Thank you to corinnak for maintaining our QOTD thread, to donac for co0hostessing this challenge and to Rose&Mike for doing our recipe thread as well was being our hostess next challenge!   

*Please be sure and PM those weigh-ins to LuvBaloo and WIN! numbers to Connie96 today.  I know they will be wanting to get the final results out as soon as they can before the holidays.  Thank you, Shannon, for being our weightkeeper and thank you, Connie, for being our WIN! coach!*

*And a big, big thank you to all of our coaches this challenge.  We really could not have a BL challenge without all of you! *

*So what happens now that we are at the end of our challenge?  Today we will send in our final numbers and say our farewells, migrating over to the alumni thread.  This thread will stay open for our results and I will be sure and post a link.*

I saw my new decade today!    I have to go look to see how much I lost this challenge and do my WIN! measurements but this is really exciting for me.  I'm finally below my prepregnancy weight for good and I know now that I will be in ONE-derland by the time I get to the Princess!  



SettinSail said:


> It's been such a wonderful experience finding this group and "meeting" all of you.  It really helped me out on many lonely days over here and gave me much needed motivation and encouragement.  You will never know how much your words have meant to me and helped me along with my journey.
> 
> See you on the Alumni thread and on the Spring Challenge!
> 
> Remember, never, never, never give up
> 
> Shawn



Shawn, safe travels home and thanks so much for being a part of our challenge and volunteering to coach the alumni thread!  I think that you get the prize for being the member who is farthest away from WDW!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> We watched it tonight. Should be a good season next time around. Is the 507 pound man the biggest yet? I can't remember. I'm also surprised it starts in like 3 weeks.



I think that Michael, the winner from Season 9, started out at 526.  



my3princes said:


> I'm feeling better tonight.  Hopefully I will feel good in the morning.  I probably did have a fever, but I am not a temp taker so who really knows.



Glad that you are feeling better, Deb!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, got the clippies done. I think I have the first post under control. Friday morning (or tomorrow if we are iced in) I will get organized for the team threads. I definitely waited too long to get started on all this!
> 
> Here's the clippies:



I love the new clippies, Rose!  Thanks for all your hard work planning the new challenge!  



tggrrstarr said:


> I work at noon tomorrow, I am trying to convince myself to go back to the gym beforehand, I am just worried that my sleepiness will win out.  If I get everything ready to go tonight I should be safe from giving in to sleep in the morning.



Great plan!  



flipflopmom said:


> Very worried about Dh this am.  He's on his way to work. We've had about 1 inch of snow, not bad, but now it is sleeting HARD.  He left 15 minutes ago, and the tracks are gone in the driveway.  I begged him to come back if it was bad.  It will be another 30-60 minutes before he gets there, so I am on pins and needles until he calls.  The news is full of slick road reports, and it's going to be worse when he leaves this afternoon!  Supposed to change to rain late tonight....
> 
> We, of course, have the day off.  I've done 2 loads of laundry, unloaded dishwasher, etc, hoping to get some cleaning done. Since I've been up since 3:30 checking road/weather reports, a nap will be in order later, I'm sure.  Need to make a list of all that I need to accomplish today, so I can get motivated!  I'm just looking at all that needs to be done, and sitting at the computer!!!!  LOL!



Hope that it wasn't too hairy for your DH to get to work yesterday.  How many snow days are built into your schedule?  Are you going to have to start making up days if you keep having more?  



mikamah said:


> Have a great day.  Congrats to all our biggest losers this week!!!   353 pounds total!!  Whoo hoo!!



 Nice work on dodging the sex talk and the Santa bullet all in one week!  

Congratulations to all our biggest losers and maintainers this week and to all of us for losing over 350 pounds this challenge!  

Have to break up my replies.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone!!   Hope you all see good numbers on the scale this morning, and remember all the positive things you have done throughout this challenge to make you a little healthier this season.  

I am down a total of 2.8 for the challenge, and have stayed under 210 by the skin of my teeth, so I am happy.  I'd love to have lost more, but I know what I did not do to do that, so for what I have done, I am right where I should be.  I am definitely going to join ww.  

I don't have time to read this morning, but wanted to say hello.  I also thought of 2 funny things that happened to me during this challenge.  I remember while i was doing wii just dance today, that the first day we did it, I ended up doing it for an hour, and michael videoed me dancing and singing to Fame on his new ipod.  It wasn't pretty.     Also, he's had a book from the library for about a month now called 1500 amazing facts, and when he's reading and I'm on the computer, he's always calling out facts to me, but I get in trouble sometimes because I don't hear them all.   Fact for today, "if goldfish only get fed dry food, they can get constipated.  Mom, what's constipated?"  He cracks me up.

Have a fabulous day everyone!!  I'll be back later to catch up and see you all on the alumni thread.   A huge thank you to everyone who made this challenge the success it was, shannon, lisa, JenA, Connie, Corinna, and every single person who coached, or posted, or even if you didn't post, but were a part of the group, I know I wouldn't be where I am today without the support.


----------



## dvccruiser76

mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quick drop-in, I'm feeling terrible today  Sore throat, achy all over, headache, but I'm trying to stay at work b/c of a meeting we're having this afternoon



Hope you're feeling better today 



cclovesdis said:


> Ive been having that problem with breakfast. Im not ready to eat at 5:30 AM so I eat something very small, but by the time I get to work, Im ready to eat. Im working on it.  to you.



And funny, this morning I'm not that hungry. Go figure 



tigger813 said:


> After DD2 got on the bus I headed to the mall. Got there 10 minutes before it opened. I met an employee of the Disney Store on the way in so we got chatting. Then I saw that they had the soft Rapunzel doll that was not available at the World of Disney store last week. And all the plush dolls were buy 1 get 1 so I got the Rapunzel doll and a Stitch plush in pjs that DD1 will go nuts over. Then I got my dad a Sears gift card and headed up to get my DB and DSIL a Pottery Barn gift card. Then I headed to Build A Bear and was able to use all $35 in certificates I had. I got a Santa outfit, a C3PO costume and a Han Solo costume and it only cost my $9!!!! I was out of the mall by 9:30!!! Next I headed to Target and got supplies for DH to make fudge and a few other things including my Peppermint light ice cream. I then ran into Staples to get a few gift cards there. Then I headed home to put the ice cream away and then went to the PO and grocery store, CVS and a  gift store that my mom loves to get her a few things. THen I came home to wait for the kids and get the rest of the Christmas cards done which DD1 helped me with. We made some mint chocolate chip cookies. I had a little bit of dough and one cookie. I had a sandwich for lunch and for supper I had a protein shake and one slice of cheese pizza. I've been drinking a lot of water so I should be ok.



Wow, sounds like you got a ton done 



flipflopmom said:


> Poor thing, the pain was so bad, she got up at 4am thinking she was going to be sick, passed out, hit her head, and they couldn't get her up.  When the ambulance finally got her to the hospital, they removed 5c. of blood from her abdomen, preliminary diagnosed as ruptured spleen, sent her to a larger hospital, where they found the ruptured cyst.  Because of all the diagnosis, she has a very large incision which is impeding her recovery.  Hope she got to come home last night, but I haven't heard yet.



Oh that poor girl, that is much worse than what I went through and to pass out on top of everything. I hope she's starting to recover 



mikamah said:


> Good morning!  I thought I'd have ample time to post this morning, but michael woke up and came in my bed an asked if I was the tooth fairy.  It was so deja vu, when I was a kid, I remember coming in my mom's bedroom when I had lost a tooth and she was sitting at her bureau putting her hair in curlers and I asked her if there was a tooth fairy, and she said no, then I asked about the easter bunny, and then santa.  Of course I remember her easily answering me but I had a hard time telling michael the truth.  I kind of felt him out and but I did say that yes, I was his tooth fairy, and he was just fine with it.  I saved his teeth, and showed them to him, and he thought that was cool.  He was about to go get dressed and then asked about the easter bunny, so we talked about that.  I suggested he go watch a quick show before school, in hopes that I can ward off the santa talk right now.  I know it's coming, but I'd love it to wait til 12/26.  That boy is growing up.  Bittersweet feelings, but so grateful for all I have in my life today.
> 
> DVCcruiser-I'll send you a pm later about our dentist.  We've had some issues, and changed dentists a few years ago.  I think most kids start around age 3, but I'm not sure on that.   Michael goes to fun club run by danvers rec.  It's the after school program run at 2 schools and it's very reasonably priced and he loves it.  They do lots of fun things, and it's run by mostly young adults who have mostly been there his full 4 years so far.  In town, there is that, and the Y.  When he was in K, it was part time, so he did the Y on his 2 days off, and fun club on his school days, and we both like the fun club better, but I know many people who go to the y.



Oh no, doesn't it seems so bitter sweet? So sad that this might be the last year for Santa. I have been hearing that a lot from people this year. A friend of mine said her daughter won't let her read the Christmas list that she wrote on the computer this year. She thinks she's testing her, which is probably right. My niece is 10 now, I wonder if she's on the fence too. I'll have to ask my sister.

Thanks for the after school info, I will keep that written down somewhere since I know I'll be needing it some day. I actually signed up Dylan for a nice preschool in town that's hard to get into. I signed him up before he was even born, but the daycare he goes to now has preschool too, so I'll probably end up canceling the other one. The daycare preschool is 7:30-6:00 so it's better than the other one which is only 9-1. 



keenercam said:


> Very few friends knew he would be there, and even as I waited (and not very patiently) for him to arrive, my heart was going pitter patter (in a good way), knowing that my main mouse woud be there. ......here is my reaction when he came in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else was watching Mickey; my dear friend Patty knows me well enough to have been watching me and to catch my reaction.




That picture is priceless, I love it!



Cupcaker said:


> Oh WOW I just found out I was this past biggest loser.  So cool.
> 
> Susan- Thanks so much for your spreadsheet!  Dont worry, I like to look at the details too so your spreadsheet will be so helpful.



Yahoo, great job  

You're welcome on the spreadsheet. 


Okay, I have to apologize, but I can't remember who I was writing to about Vitatops since it was a month or so ago, but they mentioned wishing that there were pumpkin flavored ones. Anyway, yesterday, bam guess what was in my email box? An email from VitaTops with the new flavor. Pumpkin spice

Congratulations to all our losers and to everyone for sticking around. It was great meeting everyone and keeping myself motivated at the same time. Happy Holidays! and here's to another great challenge in the new year


----------



## lisah0711

keenercam said:


> On a brighter note, I had another successful week on the new WW plan - down another 3.0 pounds!!  I have never had two huge losses in a row in all the years/times I've done WW.  It is so validating for me to be in the next decade, and not by the skin of my teeth, either.
> 
> This weekend holds a lot of challenges, but I plan to just keep working the plan and doing my best.



You can do it, Cam!    I'm so happy that you are having such wonderful success on the new WW.  I'm thinking about giving it a try myself because of all your positives comments and success.  



mikamah said:


> Hello to everyone else!!  Let's finish off this challenge with a bang!!  Already over 350 pounds lost is truly awesome.



Isn't that amazing? 



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, might check in later. I'm going to try to do a little more organizing for the next challenge tonight.



Thanks for all your hard work!  

*Jeannette,* this has been a great challenge for you!  An engagement, met your goal!    Princess training is coming along -- missed a run this week but I'm okay with that -- thanks for asking!  



SettinSail said:


> See you on the Alumni thread and on the Spring Challenge!
> 
> Remember, never, never, never give up
> 
> Shawn



Safe travels today, Shawn!  



flipflopmom said:


> YOU LIED TO US!     Hope you are okay!



 Yes, I'm fine!  Thanks for asking.   Just got busy, exhausted and never got back to the computer.  



flipflopmom said:


> We do the coolest thing, yes I am bragging.  Instead of exchanging gifts, I decided to have the kids bring in something to be used in class, either in centers or whatever, for everyone to share.  Stocks my room, the kids get new stuff, and the parents can budget as they please.  I tell the parents glue sticks are always appreciated, so they can spend $1 or $5 or $10 or whatever, no one feels bad, we pile them all up and each kid unwraps one thing, so if you didn't bring in anything, there's usually extras (parents will buy 2 or 3 packs of glue sticks and wrap each packs,etc).  We got a Toy Story game, Tinkerbell puzzle, Mickey game set, Mickey coloring books, etc!!  LOVE IT!



That is a great idea and a wonderful way to restock your class, too, Taryn.  

Woo! Hoo! *Tracey,* a new low!  



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!!   Hope you all see good numbers on the scale this morning, and remember all the positive things you have done throughout this challenge to make you a little healthier this season.
> 
> I am down a total of 2.8 for the challenge, and have stayed under 210 by the skin of my teeth, so I am happy.  I'd love to have lost more, but I know what I did not do to do that, so for what I have done, I am right where I should be.  I am definitely going to join ww.



Down is down, girl!    And not only are you down for the challenge but I think that you are down for the year, too, right?  

I'm down 8.5 for the challenge and 34.5 for the year for a total loss of 43.5 since I started with WISH in 2009.  Anytime I finish a challenge weighing less than I started I consider a success.  I'm also down 13 1/8 inches for the challenge which is really exciting to me -- I wish that I would have kept my measurements from the beginning because it was a great way to motivate me when the scale was not cooperating.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

dvccruiser76 said:


> Congratulations to all our losers and to everyone for sticking around. It was great meeting everyone and keeping myself motivated at the same time. Happy Holidays! and here's to another great challenge in the new year



 Happy Holidays to you too!

*As you migrate over to the holiday thread, I would appreciate it if you would consider doing coaching for a day or two.  Please take a look at the schedule and PM me.*


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

SettinSail said:


> Me again....
> 
> We decided not to go to NYC for a few days while we are home.  Actually, DH decided that for us and I am a little bummed.  After I figured out the best dates and times and prices and had a good package, he was a little worried about the flight home. It left NYC at 8:30 pm on Dec 23rd, layover in Philly and then arrival at RDU at 12:15 am.



thats too bad shawn.  At least you will still be home in the US for awhile and visiting with family and friends.  If you would have had a lay over in philly I could have kept you company. Im only 45 min from the airport....as long as there is no traffic.  Im sure you will have a great trip home.  Stay safe. Happy Holidays.



flipflopmom said:


> Morning everyone!  Time for "Deep Thoughts, by Taryn!"  Friday version! *You crack me up *
> 
> Yesterday was AWFUL!  I did nothing but lay on the couch and EAT!  Why oh why?  TOM was socking it to me hard, honestly, I would have had to take the day off, and I haven't done that in YEARS for TOM.  We watched movies (Mamma Mia, Sound of Music, and a couple of sweet Hallmark Christmas movies).  Girls did a play, and they can't ever just DO anything.  They made programs, tickets, decorated the living room, had props.  TOO cute.
> 
> *I love that!  My cousin and I are close in age and I remember we did that stuff when we were little.  Brings back memories.  I bet you loved watching their play.*
> 
> Fed Ex pulled their trucks off the road, so they shut DH's plant down early. Just had a skeleton crew of supervisors there to fill rush orders, so they sent them home at lunch.  Little bugger didn't call to tell me until he was 5 minutes from home so I wouldn't worry.  WHAT IF HE HAD WRECKED??  I would have had no idea!  I'm such a worrywart.  Him being home is NOT good for my diet, we actually ate lunch, where I usually skim through it, and he got into the treats and kept bringing them in the den!!!!
> 
> *I think that is sweet that he didnt make you worry.  I am a worry wart too! Occasionally DH will go out with friends to watch football at night at a sports bar.  I worry like crazy until he gets home.*
> 
> Wanted to share Disney stuff - you'll appreciate.  I told you I did my class in Mickey, and we do lots of Mickey stuff (Put your Mickey ears up when you are finished so I know you are ready, etc.)  One of my students went to WDW in Nov, and brought me back a lanyard w/pins to put my school keys on!  So for our Christmas party, one student brought in his inflatable Santa Mickey, and we set him up for a few days in the room.  Another brought Mickey candy canes, and another brought a Mickey stocking for our room, another gave me a Mickey ornament.    They can be sweet - I can say that since I have 18 days before I have to put up with them again!
> 
> *Ryans K-teacher loves disney too.  I found a snowglobe with mickey and minnie and its christmas decorated with 2010 on it.  It was on sale for 7$.  I hope she likes it.*
> 
> We do the coolest thing, yes I am bragging.  Instead of exchanging gifts, I decided to have the kids bring in something to be used in class, either in centers or whatever, for everyone to share.  Stocks my room, the kids get new stuff, and the parents can budget as they please.  I tell the parents glue sticks are always appreciated, so they can spend $1 or $5 or $10 or whatever, no one feels bad, we pile them all up and each kid unwraps one thing, so if you didn't bring in anything, there's usually extras (parents will buy 2 or 3 packs of glue sticks and wrap each packs,etc).  We got a Toy Story game, Tinkerbell puzzle, Mickey game set, Mickey coloring books, etc!!  LOVE IT!
> 
> *Great Idea!!!!!*
> 
> Feeling a bit  better this am, so I might actually accomplish something today.  Going to wait and weigh around lunch time, feeling mighty bloated this am.  Hoping vast amounts of water and some movement will help that.
> 
> Love ya -mean it!
> Taryn



Hope you have a great day.



lisah0711 said:


> *Wow!  Here it is, the last day of our challenge!    Give yourself a big pat on the back for sticking it out the whole challenge, through thick and thin, and even the holidays!*




I cant believe its the end already!!!!  Congrats to everyone!  Thank you Lisa for hosting our thread! Thanks to shannon and connie for keeping our weights and measurements!!!! Thank you to Jen A for doing HH, I hope you are ok.  Miss talking to you. Thank you to all the coaches and all your great questions!!!  You all are amazing women and I could not thank you enough.


This challenge did not have the outcome I originally had planned.  I wanted to loose 20lbs and I am not even close.  I lost a total of 7.6lbs.  I could beat myself up and say I should of, would of, could of....but I am not going to do that.  I am proud that I stuck with the challenge.  I still lost some weight.  I am still running.  I am still "watching" what I eat....which is making me healthier.  These are all things that in the past I would have given up quickly and would have returned to my starting weight plus some.  So overall I am looking at this challenge as a victory in my book.

I am looking forward to the spring challenge!!!  Planning on maintaining over the next two weeks and then kicking some major booty starting Jan 1st.  I forgot to mention that my dh has started the C25K a few weeks ago.  He needs to loose about 40lbs so I am going to help him with his eating too.  His goal is to complete a 5K race in may.  The funnier thing is he probably will end up beating me and I will be ticked.  but Proud  I got my hands on the new WW materials and a I gave one of my staff members $ to buy me a calculator.  Not legal im sure.  I am looking forward to starting the new plan on 1/1/11.  Especially since cam is having so much success and loving it.  

Today I am off!  Ryan has a vocal concert at school today for the holidays.  I am so excited to see it.  My parents and nana are coming along.  Im glad my nana is here to be able to see it.  I know ryan will love that she is there too.  Dh couldnt get time off since he just was off for over a wk.  He is bummed.

I have not run yet this wk.  Skipped it on tues due to the funeral and everything else going on.  Now I am sick. congestion and cough.  I normally would just push through it but my chest is hurting and is so sore when I cough.  I dont want to make myself worse.  I am going to shoot for tomorrow or sunday depending on how I feel.

Weigh in was yesterday since I am off today and I was 179.6.  Officially made it into the 170's on both of my scales now.  It was a total loss of 1.6lbs this week.  

I still have to measure and submit the numbers.  Good luck to everyone weighing in today.

TTYL


----------



## Rose&Mike

First--just wanted to say, sorry I have been kind of cruddy with the replies lately! It has taken most of my free time to get the three new threads launched and keep up with my exercise and spend time with DS. I am happy to say they are all up--though they probably need some editing--and I will begin assigning Teams today. 

I pm'd Connie my WIN measurements. I lost almost 5 inches. So that's pretty good. My tummy is still not moving much, but what can you do....

I can't remember when this challenge started, but on September 3rd I weighed 147. I think that is right about when I went to maintain. Today I weighed 140.8. I am hoping to see 137-139  in January or February and then I am done. Currently I am maintaining at 142. I am feeling good about our trip--and not too worried about a gain. I KNOW I can lose it this time. And that is a wonderful feeling.

At the start of this challenge I was hoping to be able to do 10 "real" pushups. I can do tons of the knee ones. I eeked out 10 this morning. The first 5 were ok, the last 5 were pushing the definition of push-up--but it's a start!

So, even though maintaining is not nearly as exciting as losing, I feel like I had a pretty successful challenge. Thank you all for your help and support. You are wonderful!

I will try to do some replies later today. At some point today, I probably should think about packing/ getting organized!!!

TTYL!


----------



## keenercam

Shawn - Safe travels home!! I hope the trip is uneventful and smooth.   Thank you for offers of help for the cruise.  I am really going to have to buckle down after Christmas and start educating myself and planning.

CC - Glad you got some rest. Didn't Taryn's threat of having to deal with her class totally crack you up?  You were probably like "bring it on. I am sooo ready to teach."   So, when are test results? This coming week, right? I am keeping you in my prayers.

Lisa - Congratulations on sticking with this challenge and showing a LOSS!!!  

I just realized when I looked at my tracker that I've only lost a total of 9.4 during this challenge.  UGH!  However, since my knee surgery in May, I've lost a total of 16.4, so I am going to be happy with that, especially since I spent more than 3 months in bed, a wheelchair and then an immobilizer with crutches, and that was after repairing my non-functioning knee. I am really looking forward to the spring challenge!

Congratulations to everyone doing so well. I am crazy busy today, but I wanted to at least jump on and say hello.


----------



## tggrrstarr

Shawn-  Have a safe trip!

Lisa- You were right, the plan worked.  Somehow being ready to go made it easier to stick with it and get to the gym.

CC- Great job this week! 

Uh, oh, almost just lost everything, Boo attack on the keyboard.  Now she's stalking me.  Great!

Not as great a number this morning as I was hoping, it was the same as yesterday, so I have a 2.6 lb loss for the week.  I am happy with it, I just know it could have been better.  
Yesterday was a challenge.  I was just within my calories, and I drank all my water, maybe more, for the first time in a week or so.  Just towards the end of the day I got extremely hungry and nothing seemed to satisfy.  So i kept eating healthy little snacks to try to fix it.  I made it through, but something just wasn't right with my combined choices I guess.  Or my body was telling me I needed more food to combat the exercise from ealier.  The biggest problem was probably since I closed at the store, I couldn't have a proper dinner.  All of my meals were too little.  I am closing again tonight, so I am planning better.  

See everyone on the alumni thread!


----------



## MickeyMagic

Congrats to all who made it to the end of the BL challenge and esp to those who reached goal or got closer to goal!


----------



## donac

I did not have the results that I wanted for this challenge.  With my knee giving me problems I maintained about where I started.  I hope to keep this up for the next two weeks and start up with renewed interest in the spring challenge. 

Congrats to all that stayed for the entire challenge and especially those who have done so well.


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I'm feeling better tonight.  Hopefully I will feel good in the morning.  I probably did have a fever, but I am not a temp taker so who really knows.
> 
> Colby sang in tonight's concert.  All of the kids in grades K through 4 sing with their classes as part of the music program.  They sang winter songs as opposed to holiday songs.  Some kids also do African drumming.  They give up one recess per week to practice.  The audience hates it   It sounds exactly the same every concert.  Thankfully the concert was only an hour and 15 minutes tonight.


  As long as the kids like doing it and the parents appreciate it for what it is, it is all good!  How nice for them to give up a recess to do something like that!!

Glad you are feeling better.  Hopefully you are all well now!



flipflopmom said:


> Going to start w/ the positives!
> 
> Very worried about Dh this am.  He's on his way to work. We've had about 1 inch of snow, not bad, but now it is sleeting HARD.  He left 15 minutes ago, and the tracks are gone in the driveway.  I begged him to come back if it was bad.  It will be another 30-60 minutes before he gets there, so I am on pins and needles until he calls.  The news is full of slick road reports, and it's going to be worse when he leaves this afternoon!  Supposed to change to rain late tonight....
> 
> 
> We, of course, have the day off.  I've done 2 loads of laundry, unloaded dishwasher, etc, hoping to get some cleaning done. Since I've been up since 3:30 checking road/weather reports, a nap will be in order later, I'm sure.  Need to make a list of all that I need to accomplish today, so I can get motivated!  I'm just looking at all that needs to be done, and sitting at the computer!!!!  LOL!



I hope your DH made it okay!  I can remember some days in the past when DH was driving away in a snowstorm to go to work and I would worry so much (especially in the days before cell phones!).  

I hope you got a nap!



SettinSail said:


> I can not believe it, I did it again.  I have been on here atleast 90 minutes catching up but my post is gone.  I highlighted it but I think I forgot to hit ctrl C before submitting.  I could just cry.  I've now done this to myself twice today so I am going to wake up in the morning and start from there.  I had lots to say to everyone but I'm not going backwards again
> 
> It's 10:18 pm here so I'll be going to bed soon.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day
> 
> Shawn



Well... you're probably not going to see this until you get back, but SAFE TRAVELS!  Sorry that the poof fairy was hitting you hard!



SettinSail said:


> Me again....
> 
> We decided not to go to NYC for a few days while we are home.  Actually, DH decided that for us and I am a little bummed.  After I figured out the best dates and times and prices and had a good package, he was a little worried about the flight home. It left NYC at 8:30 pm on Dec 23rd, layover in Philly and then arrival at RDU at 12:15 am.  He felt there were too many possibilities for error, either with weather or flights.  He did not want to get stuck somewhere and not make it home for Christmas Eve.  I know he's probably right but   We did get invited to spend Dec 26-29 with friends at their house in the NC mountains so that will be lots of fun.  It will be difficult to get heavy snow jackets over and back but we'll do it somehow.
> 
> I think this will be my last post on this thread but I will continue reading throughout the day.  Then when we get home and get settled, I will switch over to the Alumni thread and hope to see you there.
> 
> It's been such a wonderful experience finding this group and "meeting" all of you.  It really helped me out on many lonely days over here and gave me much needed motivation and encouragement.  You will never know how much your words have meant to me and helped me along with my journey.
> 
> See you on the Alumni thread and on the Spring Challenge!
> 
> Remember, never, never, never give up.
> 
> Shawn



Again, SAFE TRAVELS!!  I agree with you completely... being with this group is a wonderful experience!    We will NEVER GIVE UP!!



flipflopmom said:


> Morning everyone!  Time for "Deep Thoughts, by Taryn!"  Friday version!
> 
> Yesterday was AWFUL!  I did nothing but lay on the couch and EAT!  Why oh why?  TOM was socking it to me hard, honestly, I would have had to take the day off, and I haven't done that in YEARS for TOM.  We watched movies (Mamma Mia, Sound of Music, and a couple of sweet Hallmark Christmas movies).  Girls did a play, and they can't ever just DO anything.  They made programs, tickets, decorated the living room, had props.  TOO cute.
> 
> Fed Ex pulled their trucks off the road, so they shut DH's plant down early. Just had a skeleton crew of supervisors there to fill rush orders, so they sent them home at lunch.  Little bugger didn't call to tell me until he was 5 minutes from home so I wouldn't worry.  WHAT IF HE HAD WRECKED??  I would have had no idea!  I'm such a worrywart.  Him being home is NOT good for my diet, we actually ate lunch, where I usually skim through it, and he got into the treats and kept bringing them in the den!!!!
> 
> Wanted to share Disney stuff - you'll appreciate.  I told you I did my class in Mickey, and we do lots of Mickey stuff (Put your Mickey ears up when you are finished so I know you are ready, etc.0  One of my students went to WDW in Nov, and brought me back a lanyard w/pins to put my school keys on!  So for our Christmas party, one student brought in his inflatable Santa Mickey, and we set him up for a few days in the room.  Another brought Mickey candy canes, and another brought a Mickey stocking for our room, another gave me a Mickey ornament.  They can be sweet - I can say that since I have 18 days before I have to put up with them again!
> 
> We do the coolest thing, yes I am bragging.  Instead of exchanging gifts, I decided to have the kids bring in something to be used in class, either in centers or whatever, for everyone to share.  Stocks my room, the kids get new stuff, and the parents can budget as they please.  I tell the parents glue sticks are always appreciated, so they can spend $1 or $5 or $10 or whatever, no one feels bad, we pile them all up and each kid unwraps one thing, so if you didn't bring in anything, there's usually extras (parents will buy 2 or 3 packs of glue sticks and wrap each packs,etc).  We got a Toy Story game, Tinkerbell puzzle, Mickey game set, Mickey coloring books, etc!!  LOVE IT!
> 
> Feeling a bit  better this am, so I might actually accomplish something today.  Going to wait and weigh around lunch time, feeling mighty bloated this am.  Hoping vast amounts of water and some movement will help that.
> 
> Love ya -mean it!
> Taryn



Sounds like you run a FUN classroom!  DS had a great K teacher like that.  Great memories from that year!  Hope the water helps the bloaty feeling. I was feeling that way this morning before weigh-in, but I know that TOM is on its way and that feeling won't leave for many days now... oh well.  Maybe I'll get a good weigh-in as an early Christmas gift next Friday!!



lisah0711 said:


> *Wow!  Here it is, the last day of our challenge!   Give yourself a big pat on the back for sticking it out the whole challenge, through thick and thin, and even the holidays!*
> 
> I saw my new decade today!   I have to go look to see how much I lost this challenge and do my WIN! measurements but this is really exciting for me.  I'm finally below my prepregnancy weight for good and I know now that I will be in ONE-derland by the time I get to the Princess!



I agree... we all deserve a big pat on the back for sticking it out through the holiday season!!  

NEW DECADE DANCE!!    WOOHOO!  I'm so proud of you!  What a GREAT Christmas gift you have given to yourself.... the gift of a healthier body!!  You are gonna ROCK the Princess!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Okay, I have to apologize, but I can't remember who I was writing to about Vitatops since it was a month or so ago, but they mentioned wishing that there were pumpkin flavored ones. Anyway, yesterday, bam guess what was in my email box? An email from VitaTops with the new flavor. Pumpkin spice.
> 
> Congratulations to all our losers and to everyone for sticking around. It was great meeting everyone and keeping myself motivated at the same time. Happy Holidays! and here's to another great challenge in the new year



I think it was me who talked about the Vitatops.... PUMPKIN SPICE... YUM!!  I can't wait... maybe I'll order some tonight!  Merry Christmas to me!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> This challenge did not have the outcome I originally had planned.  I wanted to loose 20lbs and I am not even close.  I lost a total of 7.6lbs.  I could beat myself up and say I should of, would of, could of....but I am not going to do that.  I am proud that I stuck with the challenge.  I still lost some weight.  I am still running.  I am still "watching" what I eat....which is making me healthier.  These are all things that in the past I would have given up quickly and would have returned to my starting weight plus some.  So overall I am looking at this challenge as a victory in my book.
> 
> I am looking forward to the spring challenge!!!  Planning on maintaining over the next two weeks and then kicking some major booty starting Jan 1st.  I forgot to mention that my dh has started the C25K a few weeks ago.  He needs to loose about 40lbs so I am going to help him with his eating too.  His goal is to complete a 5K race in may.  The funnier thing is he probably will end up beating me and I will be ticked.  but Proud  I got my hands on the new WW materials and a I gave one of my staff members $ to buy me a calculator.  Not legal im sure.  I am looking forward to starting the new plan on 1/1/11.  Especially since cam is having so much success and loving it.
> 
> Today I am off! Ryan has a vocal concert at school today for the holidays.  I am so excited to see it.  My parents and nana are coming along.  Im glad my nana is here to be able to see it.  I know ryan will love that she is there too.  Dh couldnt get time off since he just was off for over a wk.  He is bummed.
> 
> I have not run yet this wk.  Skipped it on tues due to the funeral and everything else going on.  Now I am sick. congestion and cough.  I normally would just push through it but my chest is hurting and is so sore when I cough.  I dont want to make myself worse.  I am going to shoot for tomorrow or sunday depending on how I feel.
> 
> Weigh in was yesterday since I am off today and I was 179.6.  Officially made it into the 170's on both of my scales now.  It was a total loss of 1.6lbs this week.
> 
> I still have to measure and submit the numbers.  Good luck to everyone weighing in today.
> 
> TTYL



Nice attitude about maintaining through the holidays and then KICKING it into HIGH GEAR come January. I think that is where I am right now. 

Sorry you are sick....

WOOHOO on being in the 170's!!  That is such a nice normal number!!



Rose&Mike said:


> First--just wanted to say, sorry I have been kind of cruddy with the replies lately! It has taken most of my free time to get the three new threads launched and keep up with my exercise and spend time with DS. I am happy to say they are all up--though they probably need some editing--and I will begin assigning Teams today.
> 
> I pm'd Connie my WIN measurements. I lost almost 5 inches. So that's pretty good. My tummy is still not moving much, but what can you do....
> 
> I can't remember when this challenge started, but on September 3rd I weighed 147. I think that is right about when I went to maintain. Today I weighed 140.8. I am hoping to see 137-139  in January or February and then I am done. Currently I am maintaining at 142. I am feeling good about our trip--and not too worried about a gain. I KNOW I can lose it this time. And that is a wonderful feeling.
> 
> At the start of this challenge I was hoping to be able to do 10 "real" pushups. I can do tons of the knee ones. I eeked out 10 this morning. The first 5 were ok, the last 5 were pushing the definition of push-up--but it's a start!
> 
> So, even though maintaining is not nearly as exciting as losing, I feel like I had a pretty successful challenge. Thank you all for your help and support. You are wonderful!
> 
> I will try to do some replies later today. At some point today, I probably should think about packing/ getting organized!!!
> 
> TTYL!



WOW.... dropping all that weight through maintenance!!?? Maybe I should try harder to "maintain"  !   And great job with the 5 inches.... where did it come from??

IF I don't get to "talk" to you again, have a SUPER-DUPER fabulous trip!!



keenercam said:


> I just realized when I looked at my tracker that I've only lost a total of 9.4 during this challenge.  UGH!  However, since my knee surgery in May, I've lost a total of 16.4, so I am going to be happy with that, especially since I spent more than 3 months in bed, a wheelchair and then an immobilizer with crutches, and that was after repairing my non-functioning knee. I am really looking forward to the spring challenge!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone doing so well. I am crazy busy today, but I wanted to at least jump on and say hello.



Every bit of weight off is a step in the right direction.... especially since you have been dealing with so many issues with your knee!  You've done GREAT!  That is more than a half pound a week off since May!  That is the right way to do it.... slow and steady!  Just ask the person who has spent the last 5 years losing 87 pounds!!  

Evening friends!  DH had a nice visit from his sister and Mom today. She hadn't seen him since the accident.  She was SO PLEASED to see him looking fairly normal and healthy (he wore a ball cap all day to hide the big head incision).  She was so scared that we were still hiding something from her (which we are, but as long as he looks good to her, no harm done, right?).  Plus they brought a big load of food from BJ's for us... lots of nice soups (high calorie though... I'm gonna freeze them and bring them to my Mom's for the holidays... lobster bisque with 8 points per CUP ), big bags of salad, a big bowl of prepared fruit, and 8 bottles (half gallons) of juices for DH... mango, tangerine, grapefruit, pomegranate, carrot, berry, acai,  and a tropical blend.  YIKES... not sure how we will drink it all before it expires.... thank GOODNESS it is cold out and I can leave it in the garage!  I may end up donating a bottle or two to the food pantry.  But anyhow, we definitely WON'T starve!!  I can skip that planned trip to Shaw's tomorrow!  Plus they bought a big take and bake pizza for the kids!  And his Mom brought a bag of her homemade cookies for the kids too.... but no eating them in front of DH... that is just not fair!

I was up a bit this morning on the scale (TOM is due any second). Honestly, I cannot remember where I started this challenge, but I think I may be down a pound or two from then.  But whatever the case, I'm happy where I am.  I am definitely in maintenance mode these days.  I maybe try again in January to get to that elusive 128.  

Except for one nephew, I am done shopping!  Of course, the tree still has no decorations (other than some lights and a bit of popcorn string) and nothing is wrapped... but no pressure.  

On a side note.... my DD brought home the results of the PSATs that she took in October. She scored FABULOUSLY!  I don't really understand all of it, but in critical reading she scored better than 93% of sophomores, in math and writing she scored better than 94% of all other sophomores!! I am so impressed with her!  This was just practice for next year, so I am so excited for next year's scores (no pressure  )

I need to go figure out the points on the pizza DSIL brought today.... not sure if I am going to splurge on some or not.  We have plenty of salad and fruit in the house, so I won't go hungry! 

I've gotta run and email another SIL... she hasn't started her shopping yet (her Dad died while my DH was in the hospital ) and I told her that I had overbought for my kids and that I would give her some of my stuff to give to my kids.... hopefully that will lighten her load a bit...........P


----------



## Rose&Mike

P--It was 5 inches over the whole challenge. Not as impressive as 5 inches in three weeks.


----------



## Cupcaker

Hello everyone.  I barely squeeked in a loss, but I'll take it!  125.8  this am.  Thank you everyone for all your support, motivation, understanding, and kind words.  This group has definitely helped me in so many ways.  See you all in the alumni thread and next BL challenge!!!

Shawn- Safe travels.  Have a great time back home and shop till you drop!

CC- some of the snacks I like: granola bars, luna bars (even luna minis), pieces of fruit, vitatops.  These are all easy to carry around in a purse.
Taryn- that is so cool how your class is all Mickey.  Good way to keep you happy around the heathens.

Tracey- your weight and inches loss is so impressive. Congrats on reaching a new low.  It must feel really good!

Lisa- congratulations on your new decade!  You are on your way to onderland, you have done so well this year.  Thank you so much for hosting the challenge.  You have been very motivational and supportive, I really appreciate it.

Susan- I looove vitatops too.  Thanks for the pumpkin spice tip.  I cant wait to try them.

Lindsay- I agree, the challenge was a success for you.  Congratulations!  Have fun tonight at the concert.

Rose- Congratulations on getting the 10 pushups.  As for the tummy, a coworker told me yesterday about her results using a weighted hula-hoop.   She said it was a similar workout as situps and has noticeably lost some inches.

Cam- A loss a loss, you will rock the next BL challenge!

Kelli- thats a great loss for the week.

P- congrats to DD, those are great scores!  How nice of his sister and mom to bring over some stuff for him.  Glad DH is doing so great!

 Jeanette


----------



## cclovesdis

Taryn:  Cam: She had me on the verge of tears! I do miss the kids, but at the same time, there are other things that I don't miss. Of course, I'm sure Taryn is an amazing teacher and I'd love to see her teach.  Same with you Dona.  My test results come out on the 27th. I felt confident when I left them, so I'm hopeful.

Jeanette: Thanks for the ideas!  It occurred to me yesterday that I am no longer working in a nut-free building so I may start bring something with peanut butter. A thin/flat roll or bagel, or celery, I'll get creative. I do really well when I eat good amounts of protein.

Need to weigh-in in the morning. Thinking about going to the gym after breakfast. Not sure about the weather, but I'm hoping to make it there sometime this weekend.

Have a great weekend everyone!

CC


----------



## my3princes

I forgot to weigh in this morning as I normally weigh in on Sunday.  Of course TOM showed up this morning with vengence.  Who knows how the weigh in will go, but I know that I will be doing the new WW program after the first of the year and I WILL see my goals this go round


----------



## Octoberbride03

Evening everybody.  Amazing how time flies by.  Sorry I wasn't more active in the thread.  Just too much going on and too hard to keep up with this time around.  

Will do final weigh in tomorrow.  Just can't make myself weigh in at 5:30am  I'm off tomorrow so I'll do it then. Shannon says I've lost over 10lbs in this challenge.  OK  Its a good thing i didn't make a goal otherwise I'd still be stuck at start. That's what happened in the summer challenge. I made a goal and lost a total of 4lbs the whole summer

Now can I offer some friendly advice from your favorite Target team member?

It is now 1 week before Christmas so there are certain dos and don'ts to get the best shopping experience as well as to keep the team members from killing you

Rule #1: DON'T stand in the Wii Aisle for 20 minutes waiting for a team member to pass you by to get service.  Because while you're standing still there are 5 other guests at the camera boat hijacking every available team member. Hence they get served first. 

Rule#2: LEAVE MY SHELVES ALONE!  yes i know the stuffed animals are crowded, but that's no reason to have an entire 4ft long shelf upside down in the middle of the toy aisle. If I see you pull it down, I WILL kick you out. NO I don't need security's help to do it.  If you just happen to spot the shelf, just tell me so I can fix it BEFORE a blind person winds up in a wheelchair.  

Rule #3: If you drop the breadsticks w/ Marinara: PICK IT UP!  Don't leave it there for somebody to kill themselves over.  If it spills a little just call us, we'll clean it up.  No they don't pay us enough, but we'll clean it anyway.

Rule#4: If you're looking for a certain game, its best to write the name down or find your receipt.  I CAN do an item search for "ants" but it'll only come up with a few hundred matches.  And a sidebar to this is if I've already talked to your husband about the game, the answers aren't going to change when you ask me the same questions.


----------



## mikamah

Octoberbride03 said:


> Now can I offer some friendly advice from your favorite Target team member?
> 
> It is now 1 week before Christmas so there are certain dos and don'ts to get the best shopping experience as well as to keep the team members from killing you
> 
> Rule #1: DON'T stand in the Wii Aisle for 20 minutes waiting for a team member to pass you by to get service.  Because while you're standing still there are 5 other guests at the camera boat hijacking every available team member. Hence they get served first.
> 
> Rule#2: LEAVE MY SHELVES ALONE!  yes i know the stuffed animals are crowded, but that's no reason to have an entire 4ft long shelf upside down in the middle of the toy aisle. If I see you pull it down, I WILL kick you out. NO I don't need security's help to do it.  If you just happen to spot the shelf, just tell me so I can fix it BEFORE a blind person winds up in a wheelchair.
> 
> Rule #3: If you drop the breadsticks w/ Marinara: PICK IT UP!  Don't leave it there for somebody to kill themselves over.  If it spills a little just call us, we'll clean it up.  No they don't pay us enough, but we'll clean it anyway.
> 
> Rule#4: If you're looking for a certain game, its best to write the name down or find your receipt.  I CAN do an item search for "ants" but it'll only come up with a few hundred matches.  And a sidebar to this is if I've already talked to your husband about the game, the answers aren't going to change when you ask me the same questions.



That is too funny, but I'm sure it is not funny to you.  My sister who works at K-mart always contemplated early retirement this time of year.  Hang in there.   I hope you survive the season reasonably unscathed, and that all the stupid shoppers go to walmart this weekend.


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> I saw my new decade today!  I'm finally below my prepregnancy weight for good and I know now that I will be in ONE-derland by the time I get to the Princess!  Hope that it wasn't too hairy for your DH to get to work yesterday.  How many snow days are built into your schedule?  Are you going to have to start making up days if you keep having more? .


WAY TO GO LISA!!!!!!!!!!!  What an accomplishment!!  Thursday was very rough for DH to get in, he said he should have stayed at home.  Yesterday wasn't as bad overall, but lots of black ice, which can sneak up on you!  As for the snow days, there are 15 built into our schedule every year.  We usually end up with 15-20 due to the geographics of our county.  We've used 5 already.  Unfortunately, those 5 have come off our our spring break that was scheduled to be a week long in March, it's now a 4 day weekend.  The rest will be added to the end of the year up to 15, and then we apply for a waiver from the state for the rest.  Our last day is always scheduled for mid-May (we start at the beginning of August), but we usually end up finishing up around the first of June!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I wanted to loose 20lbs and I am not even close.  I lost a total of 7.6lbs.  I could beat myself up and say I should of, would of, could of....but I am not going to do that.  I am proud that I stuck with the challenge.  I still lost some weight.  I am still running.  I am still "watching" what I eat....which is making me healthier.  *Today I am off  *Ryan has a vocal concert at school today for the holidays.  I am so excited to see it.  Weigh in was yesterday since I am off today and I was 179.6.  Officially made it into the 170's on both of my scales now.  It was a total loss of 1.6lbs this week.


Bolded part is different from any other day because..... Just kidding, couldn't resist!  You know I love ya!  You should consider it to be a victory!  This has been a tough mental challenge for us, and just think what we would have been without it!  Hope the vocal concert went well, bet it was cute as can be!  GREAT job making it to the 170s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope you are feeling better!



Rose&Mike said:


> It has taken most of my free time to get the three new threads launched and keep up with my exercise and spend time with DS.


They look great, and your priorities are right on target!



keenercam said:


> I just realized when I looked at my tracker that I've only lost a total of 9.4 during this challenge.  UGH!  However, since my knee surgery in May, I've lost a total of 16.4, so I am going to be happy with that, especially since I spent more than 3 months in bed, a wheelchair and then an immobilizer with crutches, and that was after repairing my non-functioning knee.


That's an amazing feat!  Do you know how many people would have gained at LEAST that in your surgery.  BE PROUD CAM!!!!!



tggrrstarr said:


> Uh, oh, almost just lost everything, Boo attack on the keyboard.  Now she's stalking me.






donac said:


> I did not have the results that I wanted for this challenge.  With my knee giving me problems I maintained about where I started.


Maintain is better than a gain, dear lady!!!!!



Cupcaker said:


> Hello everyone.  I barely squeeked in a loss, but I'll take it!  125.8






cclovesdis said:


> I do miss the kids, but at the same time, there are other things that I don't miss. Of course, I'm sure Taryn is an amazing teacher and I'd love to see her teach. My test results come out on the 27th. I felt confident when I left them, so I'm hopeful.


I know you aced them.  You would not love to see me teach.  I PROMISE!  

WISH I WORKED IN A NUT FREE BUILDING!
  I'm pretty full of myself this morning!



my3princes said:


> I forgot to weigh in this morning as I normally weigh in on Sunday.  Of course TOM showed up this morning with vengence.


Isn't he so sweet. 



Octoberbride03 said:


> Now can I offer some friendly advice from your favorite Target team member?It is now 1 week before Christmas so there are certain dos and don'ts to get the best shopping experience as well as to keep the team members from killing you:


Thanks so much for the advice, I'd love to stay alive for Christmas!


Okay, that is my last official post on this thread.  DO NOT COMMENT TO ME here, or I will feel compelled to respond.  I'm OCD that way.    Send it to the alum thread!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2611953

To all those we haven't heard from in a while, please join us!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Octoberbride03 said:


> Evening everybody.  Amazing how time flies by.  Sorry I wasn't more active in the thread.  Just too much going on and too hard to keep up with this time around.
> 
> Will do final weigh in tomorrow.  Just can't make myself weigh in at 5:30am  I'm off tomorrow so I'll do it then. Shannon says I've lost over 10lbs in this challenge.  OK  Its a good thing i didn't make a goal otherwise I'd still be stuck at start. That's what happened in the summer challenge. I made a goal and lost a total of 4lbs the whole summer
> 
> Now can I offer some friendly advice from your favorite Target team member?
> 
> It is now 1 week before Christmas so there are certain dos and don'ts to get the best shopping experience as well as to keep the team members from killing you
> 
> Rule #1: DON'T stand in the Wii Aisle for 20 minutes waiting for a team member to pass you by to get service.  Because while you're standing still there are 5 other guests at the camera boat hijacking every available team member. Hence they get served first.
> 
> Rule#2: LEAVE MY SHELVES ALONE!  yes i know the stuffed animals are crowded, but that's no reason to have an entire 4ft long shelf upside down in the middle of the toy aisle. If I see you pull it down, I WILL kick you out. NO I don't need security's help to do it.  If you just happen to spot the shelf, just tell me so I can fix it BEFORE a blind person winds up in a wheelchair.
> 
> Rule #3: If you drop the breadsticks w/ Marinara: PICK IT UP!  Don't leave it there for somebody to kill themselves over.  If it spills a little just call us, we'll clean it up.  No they don't pay us enough, but we'll clean it anyway.
> 
> Rule#4: If you're looking for a certain game, its best to write the name down or find your receipt.  I CAN do an item search for "ants" but it'll only come up with a few hundred matches.  And a sidebar to this is if I've already talked to your husband about the game, the answers aren't going to change when you ask me the same questions.




I feel your pain! It brings back memories (aka nightmares!!!) from when I used to work at target. 

Hang in there!


----------



## corinnak

I'm still here at the end (though it's actually after the end) even if as a lurker.    We got whalloped by the 20" of snow (can you say 5 hours with a shovel last Saturday?) and then strep throat struck.  Not to mention the new WW plan.  I dont' want to whine or complain about it, but I really think it has too much "wiggle room" for me to be really happy with it - I had a big jump in weight last week and thought "I've got to do something differently." so now I'm tracking calories with myfitnesspal.com  So far, so good.  

As for the challenge...I don't remember!  I am now within 1 pound of my goal weight (two weeks ago, it was .6, then that jump - ugh).  I did find the tape measure at last and need to get my final WIN measurements in, but I don't remember which type of bust measurement I did, so I either gained an inch and a half or I lost 4 inches.  

I'll move my lurking to the new thread now, I guess!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hi everyone! Don't forget to PM your weights to Shannon!

I almost forgot, and I'm guessing I am not the only one who is a little distracted at this time of the year!


----------



## lisah0711

Now hear this!  We will keep this thread open for our results to be posted but will be doing our chatting here http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39183647&postcount=1
That way we will have room to chatter here about the results.  We are pushing close to the page limit now. Hope to see each and every one of you on the holiday thread!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Quick post to say two important items:

1 - I'm hoping to do the final results post tonight, so this is a last chance reminder to send me your weigh in.

2 - There was a typo in Cupcaker's results last week.  She definitely was the biggest loser, and her real loss was 2.84% (not the 2.04% listed).


And now I'll add a 3rd important item!

THANKS TO ALL WHO HAVE PARTICIPATED in EVERYWAY!
SPECIAL THANKS TO LISAH0711 who has kept us organized.

I'll be back tonight.


----------



## lisah0711

LuvBaloo said:


> Quick post to say two important items:
> 
> 1 - I'm hoping to do the final results post tonight, so this is a last chance reminder to send me your weigh in.
> 
> 2 - There was a typo in Cupcaker's results last week.  She definitely was the biggest loser, and her real loss was 2.84% (not the 2.04% listed).
> 
> 
> And now I'll add a 3rd important item!
> 
> THANKS TO ALL WHO HAVE PARTICIPATED in EVERYWAY!
> SPECIAL THANKS TO LISAH0711 who has kept us organized.
> 
> I'll be back tonight.



Thank you Shannon for being our weightkeeper!  

Looking forward to seeing who is the biggest loser!


----------



## LuvBaloo

I have now triple-checked the Week14 Results and I messed them up.  Everything was shifted by one.
Sorry KristiMc!  You were the biggest loser in Week 14.

Here's the correct results and now I'll do the final week results (and triple check them)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 14 Superstars!!* 
#10- 0.51% - MickeyMagic 
#9- 0.52% - tggrrstarr  
#8- 0.67% - lisah0711 
#7- 0.90% - disneymom2one  
#6- 0.94% - OctoberBride03 
#5- 1.06% - MacG  
#4- 1.24% - lovedvc 
#3- 1.90% - keenercam  
#2- 2.05% - Cupcaker 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 14 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 2.84% - KristiMc


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 

*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats Rose&Mike & 50sjayne!!!!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------25!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 1
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 3
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 1
Excused------------------------- 2
weigh ins----------------------- 18
gains---------------------------- 4
maintains------------------------ 3
losses-------------------------- 11
new or returning members -------- 0


*Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 15!*
This weeks group loss is 17.6lbs.
Average percentage of weight lost 0.54 % 
Total group weight loss so far 371.0 pounds!  
  
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
(18+2+2)/ 67 = 33 %  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a *TOP 11 LIST * !  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 15 Superstars!!* 
#11- 0.20% - MickeyMagic  
#10- 0.22% - KristiMc 
#9- 0.32% - Cupcaker  
#8- 0.48% - OctoberBride003 
#7- 0.50% - SettingSail  
#6- 0.88% - mommyof2Pirates 
#5- 0.91% - Worfiedoodles  
#4- 1.13% - lisah0711
#3- 1.35% - tggrrstarr  
#2- 1.49% - keenercam 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 15 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 3.62% - tigger813 

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * tigger813 *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 15 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 100% complete. 

carmiedog	5.3
corinnak	84.6
Cupcaker	115.0
disneymom2one	154.4
Dreamer24	32.3
dvccruiser76	90.9
keenercam	37.6
liesel	24.0
lisah0711	55.0
lovedvc	0.0
MacG	35.0
MickeyMagic	40.0
mikamah	18.7
mommyof2Pirates	38.0
NC_Tink	21.9
SettingSail	83.3
tggrrstarr	74.3
tigger813	106.1
Worfiedoodles	38.7


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars of the entire challenge
*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats Rose&Mike & 50sjayne!!!!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------24! 
Still on the active list at the end of the challenge!

Excused------------------------- 1  (a crazy woman who did not weigh in for the entire challenge (thats me!))

We ended up with 1 maintain, and 22 losses in the final group!


*Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week FINAL!*
Total group weight loss 371.0 pounds!  
  
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 67 weighins for our start weigh-in on Sept 3)
(18+2+2)/ 67 = 33 %  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)
Fantastic retention rate going through Thanksgiving and heading towards Christmas! 


Before the superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. 
Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars? 
*The answer is simple:  everybody who participated is a superstar!!*
*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge FINAL Superstars!!* 
With 3% or smaller loss:
Lovedvc
Mikamah
Liesel
NC_Tink
Dreamer24
Worfiedoodles 

With 3 to 5% loss:
Corinnak
Cclovesdis
mammaU4
MacG
Mommyof2Pirates
Keenercam
Carmiedog
MickeyMagic 

with 5 to 7% loss
SettingSail
OctoberBride03
Dvccruiser76
Lisah0711  

and jumping up to the 12-14% loss:
Disneymom2one
Tigger813
Cupcake
Tggrrstarr


And our Fall Challenge (Biggest Loser 10) Winner 
and BIGGEST LOSER with 14.5% loss 
is KristiMc  ​What a great challenge you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## tigger813

Congrats to KristiMc for being our bieggest loser! I'm just excited to see that I went past my goal finally!

Time to try and go back to sleep now! 

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Congrats to KristiMC!

Congrats to all our participants! We rock!
Shannon,

Thank you for all you do! Love the way you posted BL 10's results. I've been toying with the idea of doing something like that for HH next challenge and now that I've seen it in print, I like it-A LOT! Thanks!

CC


----------



## lisah0711

*Congratulations to KristiMc our biggest loser and all of our other superstars!  371 pounds lost is great for a Fall Challenge!

And everyone who stuck it out through thick and thin should give yourself a big pat on the back!*

Thank you so much, Shannon, for being our weightkeeper!


----------



## mikamah

Congrats KristiMc and all the top losers and maintainers!!!

Thank you Shannon for all your time and energy you put into weightkeeping, and I can't believe you didn't weigh in all challenge!!  You are awesome.


----------



## KristiMc

Thanks and Congrats to everyone for a great job done!  This challenge helped me stay on target with my WW - since I had 2 weigh-ins for the week 

I am so happy with myself that I have been able to stay on a plan and actually lose the weight this time.  I still have about 35 lbs. to go to get to my goal.

Thanks to all of you who did all the work on here and kept us all on target!


----------



## lisah0711

KristiMc said:


> Thanks and Congrats to everyone for a great job done!  This challenge helped me stay on target with my WW - since I had 2 weigh-ins for the week
> 
> I am so happy with myself that I have been able to stay on a plan and actually lose the weight this time.  I still have about 35 lbs. to go to get to my goal.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who did all the work on here and kept us all on target!



Great job, Kristi!  Hope to see you on the BL alumni thread and the spring challenge!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Congratulations to all the participants who stuck this challenge out!!!!  Big Congrats to KristiMC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keenercam

Congrats to KristiMc!!!!!   

Congratulations to everyone who participated and thank you so much to everyone for the support and encouragement I found here.  It certainly made my journey easier and LOTS more enjoyable.    See you all on the alumni thread and in the next challenge (Go Team Mickey - LOL!)


----------



## Connie96

Just a quick pop-in to let you know that I will compile and post the WIN! results later today.

Have a great day, folks!


----------



## Connie96

And here are the final WIN results. We started our challenge with 21 WINners and 6 have reported in this week.

Collectively, during the course of this challenge, we have:


Lost a total of 101 2/9 inches
Lost an average of 5 1/3 inches
Lost an average of 3.30%

Our TOP FIVE WINners for this challenge are:
5) my3princes . . . . . . . . -4.26%
4) Lisah0711  . . . . . . . . . -6.33%
3) mommyof2Pirates . . . -6.34%
2) flipflopmom . . . . . . . . -7.93%

And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
1) tggrrstarr . . . . -11.54%

 Congratulations to Kelli, Taryn, Lindsay, Lisa, Deb and ALL of our WINners! 

Thank you all for your participation in this inaugural WIN! challenge. I really look forward to WINning again during the Spring Challenge.


----------



## Rose&Mike

KristiMc said:


> Thanks and Congrats to everyone for a great job done!  This challenge helped me stay on target with my WW - since I had 2 weigh-ins for the week
> 
> I am so happy with myself that I have been able to stay on a plan and actually lose the weight this time.  I still have about 35 lbs. to go to get to my goal.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who did all the work on here and kept us all on target!



Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## lovedvc

Congratulations to everyone.  I was the maintainer of the group.  I tried to lose but I guess it wasn't my turn.  But hey, I maintained at a tough time of year and also had shoulder surgery 7 weeks ago and I'm not cleared to lift weights yet.  So all in all I'm very proud of myself for holding my own.


----------



## lisah0711

lovedvc said:


> Congratulations to everyone.  I was the maintainer of the group.  I tried to lose but I guess it wasn't my turn.  But hey, I maintained at a tough time of year and also had shoulder surgery 7 weeks ago and I'm not cleared to lift weights yet.  So all in all I'm very proud of myself for holding my own.



Glad to hear that your shoulder surgery is behind you.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery!    Come say hello on the holiday thread!


----------



## Dreamer24

Happy Holidays everyone!  I've been gone for a few weeks.   The first week of december, things went crazy at work.  Then I went on vacation for 2 weeks and came back to the holidays!  I haven't been on the computer at all.

Congratulations to all of our losers and maintainers.  You are all an inspiration.

Vacation and the holidays through me off and I am close to being back at my starting weight.  I'm off to sign up for spring challenge and know that I am entering 2011 a healthier me!


----------



## lisah0711

Dreamer24 said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!  I've been gone for a few weeks.   The first week of december, things went crazy at work.  Then I went on vacation for 2 weeks and came back to the holidays!  I haven't been on the computer at all.
> 
> Congratulations to all of our losers and maintainers.  You are all an inspiration.
> 
> Vacation and the holidays through me off and I am close to being back at my starting weight.  I'm off to sign up for spring challenge and know that I am entering 2011 a healthier me!



Glad that you had a nice vacation, Dreamer24, and looking forward to seeing you on the spring challenge threads!


----------



## lisah0711

A friendly warning that this thread will be closing at the end of the week when the new challenge starts.


----------

